# Haswell Overclocking Guide [With Statistics]



## BakerMan1971

had a quick read through, didn't spot anything about LLC (Load Line Calibration)
is the Ring Voltage you refer to what ASUS calls CPU Input Voltage? because that has turned out to be important too.

Great start to a thread by the way
My OC is 4670K with a multiplier of 42, 44 is on its way though, just need to tweak to perfection









p.s. information on the different naming conventions between motherboard manufacturers should be on here imho


----------



## BoredErica

Hmm Asus mobos call it 'cache ratio' for ring bus. I don't see where they call it CPU Input Voltage. Video I am referring to is here:
*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ub6WnHmiIOs*
I'm going to try to grab mobo terminology from other vendors. The more data I can get from others the better, right?

I'll add something on LLC but what I heard is it's not really important anymore due to vdroop almost being gone.


----------



## BakerMan1971

Hey Darkwizzie

*CPU Input Voltage*
link to my bios screenshot

this is the voltage people are putting up as far as 2V maximum in range is 2.7v, AUTO sets it at around 1.8 for mine

to flesh out my entry in your sheet
its a 4670K with multi at 42 vcore at 1.22 LLC at level 5 everything else auto Cooler BEQuiet Dark Rock Advanced C2


----------



## Forceman

CPU Input Voltage on Asus is VRIN on Gigabyte
Cache Voltage on Asus is Vring on Gigabyte.

Not sure about the others. And LLC only affects the voltage going into the CPU (the CPU Input Votlage/VRIN) not the actual Vcore, so it is less important than it used to be.


----------



## The Real Deal

Post to follow


----------



## BakerMan1971

Hi Forceman,
LLC seems to be a valid tweak for increasing stability, however so does setting the CPU Input Voltage so if they are more or less doing the same job then that answers that question


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BakerMan1971*
> 
> Hi Forceman,
> LLC seems to be a valid tweak for increasing stability, however so does setting the CPU Input Voltage so if they are more or less doing the same job then that answers that question


Yeah, LLC still has an impact, it is jut more indirect than it used to be. Before LLC directly affected the Vcore, now it affects the VRIN, but if VRIN drops too low (like under heavy load) then the on-board voltage regulators don't get enough voltage and so can't provide a stable Vcore, which can cause crashes. Same effect but less immediate, in a manner of speaking.


----------



## steven88

Great guide Darkwizzie!

Folks with Haswell....DO NOT GET DISCOURAGED! Most are stuck at 4.2-4.3ghz because they never touched their UNCORE. Once you lower your uncore down to 34x or 35x, you can easily increase your multiplier headroom. Sometimes by even 4.6ghz....thats an increase of 400mhz over an initial 4.2ghz....which is a HUGE bump in performance..... compared to the 1% loss in performance by lowering uncore down to 34x or 35x. *CORE IS STILL KING*. Oh yeah and please....if you have a 2400mhz memory kit...DO NOT run 2400mhz initially. Lower it to 1600mhz and try to see the max potential of the CPU, before raising the memory back to 2400mhz. Most CPUs cannot hold a high overclock (4.7ghz) with a high memory speed (2400mhz)

I have no doubt in my mind that most Haswell samples can run approx 4.5ghz, by playing with these new settings we weren't familiar with on Sandy/Ivy. Good luck


----------



## The Real Deal

step by step. I overclock since Nehalem, and my first days with Haswell, i really felt like a beginner. I still learn about my board and Haswell.

Today screen :

4,5GHz / Uncore 4000MHz / IMC 2933


----------



## Anusha

Thanks for the guide. So people who were limited to 4.2GHz or so at the beginning managed to get to 4.5 or 4.6 with ease after setting uncore multi to 35 ha? If this is a "fact", I'd possibly wanna try a Haswell.


----------



## steven88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> Thanks for the guide. So people who were limited to 4.2GHz or so at the beginning managed to get to 4.5 or 4.6 with ease after setting uncore multi to 35 ha? If this is a "fact", I'd possibly wanna try a Haswell.


Correct....nearly the whole community were scratching their heads at why Haswell was such a poor OCer. Launch week was such a mess, with many folks claiming 4.2-4.4ghz. And they were all wondering how Linus and JJ got theirs to 4.8ghz with ease....it's because they had an extremely cherry picked unit, that could do 4.8ghz with 2400mhz RAM and full native uncore (or at least close to native 1:1)

Once a few weeks passed, people were finding out lowering the uncore opened up the headroom....and now we are here today. So hopefully more people can get their 4.5-4.6ghz by lowering the uncore. Thermals will be even more of a challenge than Ivy though....due to the FIVR under the IHS. I'm gonna say once thermals and uncore is taken care of, I'm willing to bet Haswell can OC just as well as Ivy....with maybe a slight lead to Ivy in terms of clock speed. But Haswell has the upper hand in improved IPCs at the same clock


----------



## BoredErica

JJ did say that we will probably have to lower uncore a little bit if we raise the CPU up to 4.6ghz or higher... he did also say that core is king but he didn't really show how useless uncore seems to be. Lowering uncore by 0.7ghz did as much difference as a change in core clock of 0.05ghz.If people can somehow keep the thermals down, I think Haswell overclocks better. Asus said they hit it with 2 volts!

==

I added a little bit more info on PLL, input voltage, etc. Little bit more on Aida and it being seemingly easier to pass than other tests. Added a little bit more a guideline on what to expect at voltages.. 1.2, 1.27, 1.3, 1.35, 1.4, 1.5. Elaborated on my experiments with adaptive and chess.

TheRealDeal, I assume you're using the cooler in your siggy? What is your CPU batch number?


----------



## Ponteral

Hi all, my experience with 4770k. I had batch L313B846 Malaysia. Total crap. In AI Suite from Asus I tried optimization. It gave me 4.4 GHz at 1.344V, it was stable, but I wasn't able to get higher OC. At 4.5 Ghz I booted into Win at that was it. I have Asus Z87-PRO MB. I was very dissipointed.... It was total crap.

BTW: Before AI Suite I tried manual OC. 4.2GHz was stable at 1.220V I guess. At that moment I almos knew, that it won't be good peace. And it really wasn't.


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ponteral*
> 
> Hi all, my experience with 4770k. I had batch L313B846 Malaysia. Total crap. In AI Suite from Asus I tried optimization. It gave me 4.4 GHz at 1.344V, it was stable, but I wasn't able to get higher OC. At 4.5 Ghz I booted into Win at that was it. I have Asus Z87-PRO MB. I was very dissipointed.... It was total crap.
> 
> BTW: Before AI Suite I tried manual OC. 4.2GHz was stable at 1.220V I guess. At that moment I almos knew, that it won't be good peace. And it really wasn't.


did you play around with the Uncore? or did you just keep it at AUTO or synced it with the core clock?


----------



## Ponteral

Hello to Japan and good afternoon also. I have a friend in Tokyo.

Well I set uncore/cache ratio first on auto than I set it on 38. So lower than cores, and it was still the same. 4.4 GHz was max.


----------



## kikibgd

try x34 x35
post some bios shots


----------



## Ponteral

Well, I can't because I sent it back to my reseller and he will give me my money back. I don't wanna have this crap anymore. So I will look for other peace. One seller here has L312B350, so I'm thinking about it. But my peace was a crap. I'm sure about that.


----------



## kikibgd

check hwbot forums they have there topic on batch numbers and oc scores


----------



## Ponteral

Thank you, I already checked. I checked other forums, and I have notepad with OC and Batches. but Thank you for help.


----------



## kikibgd

you could post here information that you gathered would be helpfull for other users


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ponteral*
> 
> Thank you, I already checked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I checked other forums, and I have notepad with OC and Batches. but Thank you for help..


Yeah... release them pl0x.


----------



## Ponteral

Okey. So that's it. It's all for i7-4770k. and it's the highest OC which I found. And be carefful. One peace from one batch can be great but other from same batch can be big crap.

Batch num- OC- Voltages- other notes

L309B316--4.5--1.350--
L310B479--5.0--1.262--
L310B487--5.1--1.284--
L310B488--5.2--1.249--
L310B488--5.0--1.278--
L310B489--5.0--1.290--
L310B491--4.8--1.180--
L310B492--4.7--1.260--
L311B216--4.7--1.255--
L311B411--4.7--1.280--
L311B515--4.5--1.064--
L312B152--5.0--1.344--
L312B332--5.0--1.280--
L312B350--5.0--1.250--Freeze
L312B383--4.8--1.360--
L312B383--5.0--1.350--
L312B512--5.0--1.132--
L312B515--5.0--1.385--
L313B329--5.0--1.250--


----------



## Ponteral

So here you got it..


----------



## BoredErica

Ahh, I see. Thanks!

I'm looking for average OC though. :|

Hmmm... lemme see how I'm going to do this. It's hard to collect data because people post current settings in the past but change to a higher overclock.


----------



## Ponteral

it depends what's average for you







My dream is to find some peace which can makes 5 GHz at undrer 1.4V. So that's the reason why I have only this batches, but as you can see. L310 are the best and also some L312's.. It's on you, but even this could help you..


----------



## Alatar

Spoiler: My little OC







The pic is from a few weeks back though. Right now the chip is on the stock cooler being used to play mortal kombat. But I think I'll also do proper full stress testing at some point. No need to add me to any lists though, just passing through and showing that 5ghz+ is possible with some chips.


----------



## Ponteral

Can you tell what is your Batch number? I really like to buy one of these great peaces...


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ponteral*
> 
> Can you tell what is your Batch number? I really like to buy one of these great peaces...


Assuming you took these from hwbot:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ponteral*
> 
> L309B316--4.5--1.350--
> L310B479--5.0--1.262--
> L310B487--5.1--1.284--
> *L310B488--5.2--1.249--*
> L310B488--5.0--1.278--
> L310B489--5.0--1.290--
> L310B491--4.8--1.180--
> L310B492--4.7--1.260--
> L311B216--4.7--1.255--
> L311B411--4.7--1.280--
> L311B515--4.5--1.064--
> L312B152--5.0--1.344--
> L312B332--5.0--1.280--
> L312B350--5.0--1.250--Freeze
> L312B383--4.8--1.360--
> L312B383--5.0--1.350--
> L312B512--5.0--1.132--
> L312B515--5.0--1.385--
> L313B329--5.0--1.250--


it's the one in bold


----------



## BoredErica

Well my original intention of the list was to show average overclocks, but I think I'll include the top overclocks too.

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: My little OC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pic is from a few weeks back though. Right now the chip is on the stock cooler being used to play mortal kombat. But I think I'll also do proper full stress testing at some point. No need to add me to any lists though, just passing through and showing that 5ghz+ is possible with some chips.


If your computer name is Hippo Goes to Subzero with LD PC-V2 SS Phase Change cooler, maybe.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> If your computer name is Hippo Goes to Subzero with LD PC-V2 SS Phase Change cooler, maybe.


Don't bother with adding that OC, I'm not really 100% on it being all that stable. I'll do stress testing tomorrow probably. I just wanted to chime in as people were talking about 5ghz+.

But yeah that's the cooler.


----------



## BoredErica

I'm not adding yours, don't worry. 

Ok guys, I'm sure there's more people in this forum that managed to get an overclock that can be posted on this table of mine...


----------



## Ponteral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Assuming you took these from hwbot:
> it's the one in bold


Yeah I took almost all info from there. and L310B488 seems to be best of it..







but I can't find in my country and also on ebay.. :


----------



## steven88

Darkwizzie, you can go ahead and add me

- 4670K 4.5GHZ

- Uncore 3.4GHZ

- 1.22vcore voltage, auto uncore voltage

- Asus Sabertooth Z87

- Noctua NH-D14

- Prime 95 Blend 80% RAM

I was very impressed with the temps at only 1.22vcore. I actually was anticipating the temps to SKY ROCKET once reaching 1.20v and up....but wow was I impressed. P95 was usually hanging out at around 60-65C. The peak it ever reached was 74C. Still very reasonable with only a D14 and no delid. I went up to 4.6ghz and 1.30Vcore....it crashed about an hour later. So I'm thinking 1.32-1.33v might just do the trick. But at 1.30vcore, I was already seeing peaks around the 93C range. A little too close for comfort IMO

Overall fairly satisfied with the 4.5ghz. I'm glad I found out about uncore and not being stuck at 4.2ghz like some folks


----------



## BoredErica

Added! Glad you like your overclock. 4.5ghz at 1.22, that's better than I did. I needed 1.27 for x45, 1.36 for x46.







List should sync soon.


----------



## Ponteral

Can you tell me you batch number? I wanna write it into my notepad... :-D







Thank you


----------



## kikibgd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ponteral*
> 
> Okey. So that's it. It's all for i7-4770k. and it's the highest OC which I found. And be carefful. One peace from one batch can be great but other from same batch can be big crap.
> 
> Batch num- OC- Voltages- other notes
> 
> L309B316--4.5--1.350--
> L310B479--5.0--1.262--
> L310B487--5.1--1.284--
> L310B488--5.2--1.249--
> L310B488--5.0--1.278--
> L310B489--5.0--1.290--
> L310B491--4.8--1.180--
> L310B492--4.7--1.260--
> L311B216--4.7--1.255--
> L311B411--4.7--1.280--
> L311B515--4.5--1.064--
> L312B152--5.0--1.344--
> L312B332--5.0--1.280--
> L312B350--5.0--1.250--Freeze
> L312B383--4.8--1.360--
> L312B383--5.0--1.350--
> L312B512--5.0--1.132--
> L312B515--5.0--1.385--
> L313B329--5.0--1.250--


damn i got L310B479 and i cant do much with it i guess i am doing something wrong....
waiting for clu and h220


----------



## Ponteral

Well it's still depends specific piece. So it's not easy to say that all cpu¨s from L310B479 will be awesome. 75/100 could be great and rest of it bad.. anyway, what is your max OC for now?


----------



## kikibgd

tryed 4.4 but cant get it stable on 1.25 bsod on prime after 1h, aida pass 6h but also heat is killing me need to delid it and h220 and clu will arrive till the end of the next week i hope then i will see how far i can go


----------



## Ponteral

well I also got 4.4 and that was max... L313B846. So I'm now looking for other... I'll see, but if I got good peace I will delid it also.


----------



## BakerMan1971

Hi Steven88

What values did you use for CPU Cache Ration (Min) & (Max) fields for your uncore settings?

I am going to start experimenting with those to raise my 4.2 OC to something a little more firey


----------



## BoredErica

He said uncore x34. So probably min/max both at x34.


----------



## kikibgd

i could boot at 4.7 but unstable during stress, i need more volts but my crapcooler dont let me put more


----------



## Ponteral

Well, that's nice. I guess you don't have bad chip. If you can boot at 4.7 that's good. What is your voltage for that clock?


----------



## kikibgd

1.31 with offset 0.015 i guess it needs 1.38 to be stable i hope


----------



## BoredErica

Well booting into a high clock isn't much, it all comes down to how much voltage. It's pretty hard to overheat when booting into Windows... so you can just ramp up voltage to unrealistic heights until it boots if you have a horrible CPU. I'm not saying that's what he did, of course. Without voltage there's really no way to tell if the CPU is good or bad.


----------



## steven88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BakerMan1971*
> 
> Hi Steven88
> 
> What values did you use for CPU Cache Ration (Min) & (Max) fields for your uncore settings?
> 
> I am going to start experimenting with those to raise my 4.2 OC to something a little more firey


Hey Bakerman, I put it at 34x uncore, both min and max (just like DarkWizzie stated). Let us know how it goes! Most are stuck at 4.2ghz or so, due to running native 1:1 uncore to multiplier. Only the most cherry picked units are able to run a high multiplier and high uncore

Ponteral, I'm gonna have to get back to you regarding the batch number. It's actually my friend's rig....and everything is at his house right now. I'll ask him as soon as I can!


----------



## Ponteral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kikibgd*
> 
> 1.31 with offset 0.015 i guess it needs 1.38 to be stable i hope


Well so, if you delid I guess under 1.4V will be 4.7 GHz max... but it's still not bad chip, I'll call it average chip, I don't know where you wanna push it, but I want to have it max at 1.4V...


----------



## BoredErica

I was originally thinking of getting 4.7ghz... I'm at 1.36v for 4.6ghz on AIR. For 4.7ghz I might have to delid/watercool so I'll stay with 4.6ghz.


----------



## kikibgd

my main parameter is temperature, so i want to keep it around ~85c during tests , i will delid and h220 will arrive, also i dont believe i will push more then 1.4v only if really needed then yes


----------



## Ponteral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I was originally thinking of getting 4.7ghz... I'm at 1.36v for 4.6ghz on AIR. For 4.7ghz I might have to delid/watercool so I'll stay with 4.6ghz.


Maybe I missed your batch number? what you got? and what is your model 4770k or 4670k? Thank you.


----------



## The Real Deal

Hi,

*CPU* : 45X100 (more is doable but i like to keep the temps at 80-85 max when AVX)
*Uncore* : set to Auto to keep the idle function at 800MHz / Load 4000MHz (but it SPi32M at 1:1)
*RAM* : 2933MHz

http://imgur.com/JG6denj


----------



## BangBangPlay

So I have been running at 4.6 (38x Uncore Min/Max) @ 1.215V for a few weeks and not a single issue. This clock is Linpack stability tested. Recently I decided to try 4.5 GHz at 1.180V and I'm stability testing it now. I noticed that it runs up to 10C cooler than 4.6 in most synthetic benchmarks and it allows me to increase the Uncore beyond 38 and is still stable. Now I may switch to the 45 for better thermals and overall longevity of the chipset. I mostly game and do a little video compression, so I am not beating it up by any means. I am just surprised at the dip in temps going from 1.180 to 1.215.

I know these are very low compared to some of the voltages posted here, but I just don't see a need to run mine at 4.6. To me it seems like every chip has a sweet spot that it really likes, and everything above that is just pushing it. What do you guys think? I am by no means uncomfortable with keeping it 4.6, it has been running fine. I am just surprised at the difference in temps going from one to the other. With large problems 4.5 only gets up to 80-82 in Linpack runs, while 4.6 can hit 90-92C easy. 4.5 just seems to be a better 24/7 clock, but maybe I am just being paranoid.


----------



## Ponteral

Well, I read in owners topic, that linpack is the best for testing OC stability. Can you tell me how to setup it for the best testing? Thank you


----------



## The Real Deal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> So I have been running at 4.6 (38x Uncore Min/Max) @ 1.215V for a few weeks and not a single issue. This clock is Linpack stability tested. Recently I decided to try 4.5 GHz at 1.180V and I'm stability testing it now. I noticed that it runs up to 10C cooler than 4.6 in most synthetic benchmarks and it allows me to increase the Uncore beyond 38 and is still stable. Now I may switch to the 45 for better thermals and overall longevity of the chipset. I mostly game and do a little video compression, so I am not beating it up by any means. I am just surprised at the dip in temps going from 1.180 to 1.215.
> 
> I know these are very low compared to some of the voltages posted here, but I just don't see a need to run mine at 4.6. To me it seems like every chip has a sweet spot that it really likes, and everything above that is just pushing it. What do you guys think? I am by no means uncomfortable with keeping it 4.6, it has been running fine. I am just surprised at the difference in temps going from one to the other. With large problems 4.5 only gets up to 80-82 in Linpack runs, while 4.6 can hit 90-92C easy. 4.5 just seems to be a better 24/7 clock, but maybe I am just being paranoid.


At your 4,6 voltage, my CPU hit 80-84 under LinX AVX (and it's really warm out there) ; the cooler is a part of the equation









Then AVX stress tests are not representative of a daily usage. Just make a BF3 or whatever and report your temps @ 4,6GHz


----------



## BakerMan1971

Thankyou everyone for clarifying the uncore, I will post my results once I have time to do some testing


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ponteral*
> 
> Maybe I missed your batch number? what you got? and what is your model 4770k or 4670k? Thank you.


I posted it in the thread chart.

Batch 330 Costa Rica 4670k.

The guide represents my opinion on Linpack. If that's your line between stable/unstable and hot/not too hot, your OC will be nerfed by the stress test because it will be excessively hot.


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Real Deal*
> 
> At your 4,6 voltage, my CPU hit 80-84 under LinX AVX (and it's really warm out there) ; the cooler is a part of the equation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then AVX stress tests are not representative of a daily usage. Just make a BF3 or whatever and report your temps @ 4,6GHz


Yeah, I had it at 4.5 for a few days and then switched back to 4.6. The difference in temps while not stress testing was minute. With that being said I do believe that 4.6 will be a sweet spot for some, and anything above that is just excess heat and wear and tear on your CPU. The last thing I want to do is have to swap this chip for another and renter the Haswell lottery. So maybe that is why I was cautious to begin with.


----------



## katatoni

Thank you for this guide Darkwizzie, like many others I had completely missed out on lowering Uncore that drastically and how little effect it has on performance. Will definitely play around some with this new information.

What I've been using before reading this post:

CPU: 4670k
Core Mult: 42
Uncore: Auto
Vcore: 1.19 adaptive
Uncore volt: Auto
Cooler: H80i (2x Gentle Typhoon 1850rpm)
Ram speed: 1333mhz (kept it on default thus far)
Batch #: L310B515 - Noticed The Real Deal has the same batch, which is just about the first person I see with this batchnumber besides myself.
Stability tested: Not very properly. Standard IBT and an hour of OCCT (~61-65avg, maxing around 72 I believe). Will do it more properly when I go for higher OC's, but it's been fine playing games with for now.

Hopefully I'll have better numbers posted in the coming days!

Edit: A question about the graphs from the OP. In the report from Skyrim, the 4.5ghz with 3.5 uncore is getting a better result than 4.6ghz with 3.4 uncore. Does this mean that for gaming, uncore affects performance more than for things like Cinebench for example?

Edit 2: Guess I might not be so lucky. Tried a 4.4ghz (3.4 uncore still) with 1.27 Manual Vcore / Auto uncore voltage. Started up prime95 blend and things were looking fine for the "long" tests, with temps around 66-70, maxing out at 76 for a second on one core. Then after 20min it switched to the Short test, and temps rose very fast to high-80s, hitting 93 as max and thus I immediately stop the test as this is simply running to hot at least for me to feel safe. Back to the drawing board I guess.. With vcore at 1.25 I would get blue screen when booting, with artifacts (which was odd to me because I've never seen that when it wasn't related to GPU before)

Of note in regards to this, 3 of the screw threads that fasten the h80i radiator to the chassi broke upon initial install yesterday even though I was being quite careful. I 'fixed' this by using screw thread tape (if that's the word in english) and it's decently fastened, but I can "pull" it some. Could this affect temps? Sorry if this is a stupid question, and probably also the wrong section for this.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *katatoni*
> 
> Thank you for this guide Darkwizzie, like many others I had completely missed out on lowering Uncore that drastically and how little effect it has on performance. Will definitely play around some with this new information.
> 
> What I've been using before reading this post:
> 
> CPU: 4670k
> Core Mult: 42
> Uncore: Auto
> Vcore: 1.19 adaptive
> Uncore volt: Auto
> Cooler: H80i (2x Gentle Typhoon 1850rpm)
> Ram speed: 1333mhz (kept it on default thus far)
> Batch #: L310B515 - Noticed The Real Deal has the same batch, which is just about the first person I see with this batchnumber besides myself.
> Stability tested: Not very properly. Standard IBT and an hour of OCCT (~61-65avg, maxing around 72 I believe). Will do it more properly when I go for higher OC's, but it's been fine playing games with for now.
> 
> Hopefully I'll have better numbers posted in the coming days!
> 
> Edit: A question about the graphs from the OP. In the report from Skyrim, the 4.5ghz with 3.5 uncore is getting a better result than 4.6ghz with 3.4 uncore. Does this mean that for gaming, uncore affects performance more than for things like Cinebench for example?
> 
> Edit 2: Guess I might not be so lucky. Tried a 4.4ghz (3.4 uncore still) with 1.27 Manual Vcore / Auto uncore voltage. Started up prime95 blend and things were looking fine for the "long" tests, with temps around 66-70, maxing out at 76 for a second on one core. Then after 20min it switched to the Short test, and temps rose very fast to high-80s, hitting 93 as max and thus I immediately stop the test as this is simply running to hot at least for me to feel safe. Back to the drawing board I guess.. With vcore at 1.25 I would get blue screen when booting, with artifacts (which was odd to me because I've never seen that when it wasn't related to GPU before)
> 
> Of note in regards to this, 3 of the screw threads that fasten the h80i radiator to the chassi broke upon initial install yesterday even though I was being quite careful. I 'fixed' this by using screw thread tape (if that's the word in english) and it's decently fastened, but I can "pull" it some. Could this affect temps? Sorry if this is a stupid question, and probably also the wrong section for this.


Hey, thanks for the info. Please keep me updated if you manage to wiggle out a better result! For some people uncore didn't help but for me and some others it made a world of difference. Haswell reeks of hit-or-miss-ness.

About Skyrim results: We have to keep in mind that CPU affects gaming less as a general rule. Even when we chug higher core clocks, the result won't be massive... Skyrim is a little bit more CPU dependent, that is why I chose that. I benchmarked it in a town to try to up the CPU usage (a benchmark while in combat is not practical). But uncore is less of a factor than core clock as well. So while the effects of uncore is already small, it's made smaller by the fact it's a game. I do expect uncore difference to be a little more noticeable in Cinebench or Chess as these are CPU benchmarks... But I'm not sure if uncore is making a larger difference compared to a change in core clock or if it's simply a result of CPU mattering more in a CPU benchmark.

Regarding your cooler issue: I'm not sure what you mean, and I'm not very experienced with water cooling. I've stuck with air so far, maybe somebody else knows more. And about your overclock... could you squeeze out x43? From my personal experience and from word of mouth, it seems the effect of lower uncore on ability to adjust core clock tends to be more pronounced in higher GHZ ranges to begin with. Maybe if you had a better thermal solution...


----------



## katatoni

I will definitely try to find a stable 4.3 if I can't lower the temps with 4.4. I was expecting 4.5 would work fine with the h80i but it seems I need to lower my expectations a bit.

Might be that reseating the pump would help, but since temps are fine except during the "8k self-test" in prime95 with the 4.4 I'm not sure that's the case. At 4.2 (with auto uncore) it got up to 80C max, with temps around 60-65 during the other parts of the blend-test.


----------



## critical98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *katatoni*
> 
> I will definitely try to find a stable 4.3 if I can't lower the temps with 4.4. I was expecting 4.5 would work fine with the h80i but it seems I need to lower my expectations a bit.
> 
> Might be that reseating the pump would help, but since temps are fine except during the "8k self-test" in prime95 with the 4.4 I'm not sure that's the case. At 4.2 (with auto uncore) it got up to 80C max, with temps around 60-65 during the other parts of the blend-test.


I found the H80i struggled with my particular 4770K when I started pushing above [email protected] The H100i was better by a few degrees but not enough to make it worth reconfiguring the insides of my rig. The Swiftech H220 finally opened it up for much higher overclocks.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *critical98*
> 
> I found the H80i struggled with my particular 4770K when I started pushing above [email protected] The H100i was better by a few degrees but not enough to make it worth reconfiguring the insides of my rig. The Swiftech H220 finally opened it up for much higher overclocks.


I thought H220 is performance equal to Krakex 60 but quieter?


----------



## critical98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I thought H220 is performance equal to Krakex 60 but quieter?


I haven't tested the X60 myself so I would hesitate to comment. However, there have been plenty of comparisons out there and they're fairly close. The selling point for me was better-than-H100i performance and expandability down the road for a water-cooling newbie. Anyways, this is all meaningless now since the H220 can't be bought in the U.S. anymore.


----------



## PolRoger

This overclock looks to be promising for daily 24/7 use... ~26hrs+ "crunching" Rosetta 8 threads 100% load!

BIOS settings:

CPU Core: 1.205v
CPU Cache/Ring: 1.125v
CPU S/A: +.100v
CPU Digital I/O: +.100v (Auto)
CPU Analog I/O: +.000v (Auto)
DRAM: 1.625v
CPU Input: 1.800v


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolRoger*
> 
> This overclock looks to be promising for daily 24/7 use... ~26hrs+ "crunching" Rosetta 8 threads 100% load!
> 
> BIOS settings:
> 
> CPU Core: 1.205v
> CPU Cache/Ring: 1.125v
> CPU S/A: +.100v
> CPU Digital I/O: +.100v (Auto)
> CPU Analog I/O: +.000v (Auto)
> DRAM: 1.625v
> CPU Input: 1.800v


Results documented, thank you!


----------



## BangBangPlay

Hey Darkwizzie, any conclusions or graphs drawn from the data collected? My theory is that the batch number has little to do with OC potential and general performance, but who knows. Maybe there is a potent batch, or maybe it all depends on some laborer in the third world. On a side note I lived in Costa Rica for 6 years, but my chip is Malaysian. Let us know when you start to crunch the numbers...


----------



## katatoni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> Hey Darkwizzie, any conclusions or graphs drawn from the data collected? My theory is that the batch number has little to do with OC potential and general performance, but who knows. Maybe there is a potent batch, or maybe it all depends on some laborer in the third world. On a side note I lived in Costa Rica for 6 years, but my chip is Malaysian. Let us know when you start to crunch the numbers...


The only other person I've seen with the same batch as mine (L310B515) is getting much better results with his than I have had with mine. Just having 2 to compare is a bit low obviously, but still


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> Hey Darkwizzie, any conclusions or graphs drawn from the data collected? My theory is that the batch number has little to do with OC potential and general performance, but who knows. Maybe there is a potent batch, or maybe it all depends on some laborer in the third world. On a side note I lived in Costa Rica for 6 years, but my chip is Malaysian. Let us know when you start to crunch the numbers...


Do we even know for certain what the batch number is tied to? Does every die from a given wafer have the same batch number? Are multiple wafers included in a batch? Are the batch numbers even tied to wafers at all?

It makes sense that there are going to be good wafers and bad wafers, and good and bad dies within each wafer (I've heard the ones near the center tend to be better, but I don't know how anyone besides Intel would know that, or where a given die came from on the wafer). I just wonder if batch number is at all correlated to performance now. You'd probably need Intel's data on batch number and VID to know for sure.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> Hey Darkwizzie, any conclusions or graphs drawn from the data collected? My theory is that the batch number has little to do with OC potential and general performance, but who knows. Maybe there is a potent batch, or maybe it all depends on some laborer in the third world. On a side note I lived in Costa Rica for 6 years, but my chip is Malaysian. Let us know when you start to crunch the numbers...


I'll take a closer look at the data (and start organizing the chart a little better) when I wake up tomorrow.









For now, hoping more people post their settings! Get the word out.


----------



## JessePotter

Give me a few more days and I'll post my results. I have a 4770K batch# L313B329 Malaysia sitting right here in front of me waiting for the rest of the components to arrive.


----------



## PolRoger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Results documented, thank you!


You have my memory speed entered in the spreadsheet as "1333" when it was actually running at "2666".


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolRoger*
> 
> You have my memory speed entered in the spreadsheet as "1333" when it was actually running at "2666".


Fixed.


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Do we even know for certain what the batch number is tied to? Does every die from a given wafer have the same batch number? Are multiple wafers included in a batch? Are the batch numbers even tied to wafers at all?
> 
> It makes sense that there are going to be good wafers and bad wafers, and good and bad dies within each wafer (I've heard the ones near the center tend to be better, but I don't know how anyone besides Intel would know that, or where a given die came from on the wafer). I just wonder if batch number is at all correlated to performance now. You'd probably need Intel's data on batch number and VID to know for sure.


Good point, but I am downplaying the batch importance either way. I was just joking about the third world employee's impact of course. I found an interesting article about batch numbers (with Ivy Bridge) and what they mean. The batch number is given at the time manufacture (assembly to heatsink) and boxing, and all chips are extracted from the wafer here in the US and then sent to their relative manufacturing plants around the world. The first letter/number corresponds to the location of the assembly plant, and the second number is the final digit of the year of production. The next two numbers are the week of that year, and the 5th letter corresponds to the stepping level (A,B, or C). The last numbers have to do with lot numbers, and sterilization code.
Quote:


> Example: L707A723 -
> 
> 1st letter or digit = plant code: (Malaysia)
> 0 = San Jose, Costa Rica
> 1 = Cavite, Philippines
> 3 = Costa Rica
> 6 = Chandler, Arizona
> 7 = Philippines
> 8 = Leixlip, Ireland
> 9 = Penang, Malaysia
> L = Malaysia
> Q = Malaysia
> R = Manila, Philippines
> Y = Leixlip, Ireland
> 
> 2nd digit = Year of production: (2007)
> 3rd & 4th digits = week: (7th week )
> 5th digit = Stepping (A or B or C)
> 6th - 8th digits = lot number: (723)
> 10th - 13th digits = serialization code (-)
> 
> Stepping A = less volt more heat (best with full water cooling).
> Stepping B = more volt less heat (best with air or entry water cooling).


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> Good point, but I am downplaying the batch importance either way. I was just joking about the third world employee's impact of course. I found an interesting article about batch numbers (with Ivy Bridge) and what they mean. The batch number is given at the time manufacture (assembly to heatsink) and boxing, and all chips are extracted from the wafer here in the US and then sent to their relative manufacturing plants around the world. The first letter/number corresponds to the location of the assembly plant, and the second number is the final digit of the year of production. The next two numbers are the week of that year, and the 5th letter corresponds to the stepping level (A,B, or C). The last numbers have to do with lot numbers, and sterilization code.


The info you have there is not quite right, it is

Example: L707A723 ---

1st letter or digit = plant code: (Malaysia)
0 = San Jose, Costa Rica
1 = Cavite, Philippines
3 = Costa Rica
6 = Chandler, Arizona
7 = Philippines
8 = Leixlip, Ireland
9 = Penang, Malaysia
L = Malaysia
Q = Malaysia
R = Manila, Philippines
Y = Leixlip, Ireland

2nd digit = Year of production: (2007)

3rd & 4th digits = week: (7th week )

5th - 8th digits= lot number: (723)

10th - 13th digits = serialization code (---)

The letter isn't a stepping, & it has no relation to heat or voltage.


----------



## steven88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ponteral*
> 
> Can you tell me you batch number? I wanna write it into my notepad... :-D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you


Sorry for the delay. My batch number is L310B443

Darkwizzie, can you add that onto your list too? My batch is L310B443


----------



## BoredErica

Done.


----------



## Ponteral

Well guys, I finally found batch L310B488. So I will buy it... I hope it will be good as this batch in global is... let's hope.


----------



## BakerMan1971

Update on my overclock

with my uncore still locked at 34
I have now got my cpu at 43
with vcore all the way up at 1.27 just to get it to be stable (as far as I know) running some prime and some grid2 about 4 hours so far , lets see how it goes.


----------



## BoredErica

Ok, updated. 1,27 for 43, it's not that stellar of a cpu.


----------



## BakerMan1971

Nope its not stellar, any hints on bettering through settings would be appreciated


----------



## Belial

Using H264 benchmark as my stress test. This will likely be near my final results. I think h264 is not good for ram testing, this fails in 5 min of p95 so i'm going to find a better 24/7 stress tester (the cpu doesnt, its ram). I've been able to hit higher overclocks using BCLK and BCLK straps than multi alone.

47x102.14=4.8ghz @ 1.44vcore/2.03VRIN
4.5ghz Uncore @ 1.3VRING
IMC/VTTs +.2v (set and forget)
78C Max Temp non-AVX stress test, hits ~83C on AVX, ~90C on Small FFT


----------



## Belial

wow h264 benchmarkl is awful, i cant pass 15 minutes of p95... but p95 small fft so hot...

ugh wish there was a better stress test than 24 hours of prime95.


----------



## Forceman

You tried the AVX2 version of Linpack?


----------



## Ryude

You can add my results if you like. I posted it in the Haswell owners thread.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Belial*
> 
> Using H264 benchmark as my stress test. This will likely be near my final results. I think h264 is not good for ram testing, this fails in 5 min of p95 so i'm going to find a better 24/7 stress tester (the cpu doesnt, its ram). I've been able to hit higher overclocks using BCLK and BCLK straps than multi alone.
> 
> 47x102.14=4.8ghz @ 1.44vcore/2.03VRIN
> 4.5ghz Uncore @ 1.3VRING
> IMC/VTTs +.2v (set and forget)
> 78C Max Temp non-AVX stress test, hits ~83C on AVX, ~90C on Small FFT


What ram speed and batch? Hard to see, picture is blurry when zoomed in.
Already done, Ryude.


----------



## Gurkburk

Rather than starting a new thread, i guess ill post here.

I got a Haswell the other day and have delidded it. Temps dropped from 96-100*C to max79-80*C in Intelburn Test @ 4.5Ghz/1.250V.

I'm currently at 4.6Ghz/1.350V(I believe) and I wanna go Higher with the Clocks. I havent tried going above 1.38V yet, is it safe to go that high as 1.4v?

My speccs:

Asus Maximus VI Hero
CPU QuadCore Intel Core i7-4770K, 4600 MHz (46 x 100)
Ram: Corsair XMS3 CMX8GX3M4A1600C9 4x, 8Gb total.
Gpu: Gigabyte 780
PSU: XFX Core Edition 650W 80+ Bronze


----------



## Belial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> You tried the AVX2 version of Linpack?


a few times, gets way too hot. I took off the front panel of my case (allows uninterrupted air flow to my h110 now), so now I can do small fft at 90C max temp in prime95, im using p95 as my stress tester again. Any recommendations on linpack avx2 for stress testing, how long to run it, is it bette rthan p95, etc?
Quote:


> What ram speed and batch? Hard to see, picture is blurry when zoomed in.
> Already done, Ryude.


I'm running 2800mhz CL12-14-12-26 with very tight, manually input subs, but still fine tuning. It's the Gskill Ripjaws X 2x4gb 2400 CL11-13-13-31 kit for $63 on newegg, you can ge tit on $56 after that memory coupon you get anytime you make a purchase at newegg. They are hynix CFRs. They validate 3.2ghz easily.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gurkburk*
> 
> Rather than starting a new thread, i guess ill post here.
> 
> I got a Haswell the other day and have delidded it. Temps dropped from 96-100*C to max79-80*C in Intelburn Test @ 4.5Ghz/1.250V.
> 
> I'm currently at 4.6Ghz/1.350V(I believe) and I wanna go Higher with the Clocks. I havent tried going above 1.38V yet, is it safe to go that high as 1.4v?
> 
> My speccs:
> 
> Asus Maximus VI Hero
> CPU QuadCore Intel Core i7-4770K, 4600 MHz (46 x 100)
> Ram: Corsair XMS3 CMX8GX3M4A1600C9 4x, 8Gb total.
> Gpu: Gigabyte 780
> PSU: XFX Core Edition 650W 80+ Bronze


1.4v Should be safe.

Belial: Avx2 Linkpack stressing from what I've heard is the ultimate heat stressing test. It's one of the harder tests to pass. if you can pass it and a bit of Prime I think you're good yo go.


----------



## katatoni

RMA'd my H80i and just installed the replacement and no screw threads broke this time, so it's properly tightened. Temps in the new linpack at stock (only change was setting manual vcore at 1.1V) and temps are 10-15C lower than before. Hopefully means I can get some better results to post soon without hitting insane temps..


----------



## BoredErica

For now I reverted back to 4.5ghz... I could technically, raise voltage to 1.4 and then just never, ever stress to stay on 4.6 though.


----------



## katatoni

CPU: 4670k
Core Mult: 43
Uncore: 43
Vcore: 1.23
Uncore volt: 1.25
Cooler: H80i
Ram speed: 1866mhz
Batch #: L310B515
Stability tested: AIDA64, and a quick (20min) Prime95 test with custom settings (1792 max size, 4096mb memory to use, 5min per size)

Well, it's an improvement over what I got before changing out the H80i for a new one. Seems I'll need to go up to 1.275v for 44x sadly :/
Temps maxed out in p95 during 8k length at 79C on these settings. Not quite sure how high I'm comfortable going, and I imagine the jump at 1.275v will be quite drastic if I go for 44x


----------



## BoredErica

79C is definately OK for stress. For the purpose of stress I feel anything under 90 is A-OK. Keep in mind I mean stress temps. You don't set up a computer to stress it every night. Normal usage will be nowhere near that high AND, under 90 is perfectly safe.

Results charted, thanks for the update.


----------



## katatoni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> 79C is definately OK for stress. For the purpose of stress I feel anything under 90 is A-OK. Keep in mind I mean stress temps. You don't set up a computer to stress it every night. Normal usage will be nowhere near that high AND, under 90 is perfectly safe.
> 
> Results charted, thanks for the update.


Yeah, I tried the OC out for a while tonight, setting up adaptive and playing some games for a couple of hours. Temps never rose above 55C. Trying out 4.5ghz now at 1.29 (with uncore at auto/auto and ram at 1333 for the time being) and I might be able to keep that under 90C in p95 small FFT's as well. Just tried a couple of minutes at the 8k, which is what usually gives me highest temps, and it maxed out at 87. Will see how far I dare go I suppose.


----------



## foxrena

Here is my result, 4770K @ 5Ghz, can bench AIDA stability test at 1.475V:
Uncore is at x42 IIRC
Cooling is custom TEC block at about 5C, CPU is delided and liquid pro between IHS and silicon die.


----------



## steven88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> 79C is definately OK for stress. For the purpose of stress I feel anything under 90 is A-OK. Keep in mind I mean stress temps. You don't set up a computer to stress it every night. Normal usage will be nowhere near that high AND, under 90 is perfectly safe.
> 
> Results charted, thanks for the update.


Yup, I can certainly agree....I would say even the most CPU intensive games such as BF3...it will run about 20C cooler on average than your typical P95 stress test....its that big of a difference

So yeah, if you get 90C in a stress test, you should easily be looking at 70C or lower with a typical game....which is much more acceptable temp by the overclocking community.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *foxrena*
> 
> Here is my result, 4770K @ 5Ghz, can bench AIDA stability test at 1.475V:
> Uncore is at x42 IIRC
> Cooling is custom TEC block at about 5C, CPU is delided and liquid pro between IHS and silicon die.


Ring bus voltage, batch, and ram speed please.  Results charted.

1.36 turned out not to be stable enough for my liking. I could push 1.38 and probably get rock solid, but I reverted to 1.275v and 4.5ghz for now. Will play with it more in the future.

1.38 on air... somebody's going to kill me. I only had 78C on chess, which heats things up more than a game. I'd reckon I'd hit above 80C for 1.38 though. That might be a lot to take, ESPECIALLY since chess and adaptive = 0.025 more voltage.


----------



## ScottyP

I am new to OCing. I have a 4770k with an h100i for cooling.

I have no idea where to begin. The only thing I've OC'd atm is my RAM, and that's just the XMP @ 2400mhz >.>

What is the best program to use for stressing and monitoring, etc. ? Any information would be helpful and appreciated.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ScottyP*
> 
> I am new to OCing. I have a 4770k with an h100i for cooling.
> 
> I have no idea where to begin. The only thing I've OC'd atm is my RAM, and that's just the XMP @ 2400mhz >.>
> 
> What is the best program to use for stressing and monitoring, etc. ? Any information would be helpful and appreciated.


Step one: Revert your RAM OC back to default, no XMP. Reason: Upping ram might decrease CPU overclockability. Do ram last.

Read my guide, it really has all the info laid out.

Go to your bios.

The uncore may also affect your CPU overclockability like ram does, and it barely does anything so set it manually to default (x34 or x35). That means, where the motherboard option says "cache ratio" or "ring bus" or "uncore", instead of "AUTO", set it to 34 or 35.

To save time, try this: Set your core multiplier to 40. Set your core voltage to MANUAL instead of ADAPTIVE or OFFSET. Set the core voltage to 1.2V. This is a good starting overclock which most people can hit without trouble. If you cannot hit it, you have a seriously dud CPU.

Being upping your core multiplier until it fails stress test. Once it does, up the voltage slightly. 1.2v, 1.21v, 1.22v, etc. Once when you stress you hit temperatures hitting 90C or higher, you need to either stop stressing from now on with synthetic stress test or you need to stop touching the voltage, meaning your main overclock is done.

THEN, try to find best combination of higher uncore or XMP ram that gives you the performance you want.

THEN, set core voltage mode to adaptive and do not use synthetic stress test with adaptive mode on.

THEN, set the C states to on.


----------



## Gurkburk

Maaan... I'm having issues with my OCing.

I can't step up to 4.7Ghz on 1.415V even.... Should i stop trying? :S

I get BSOD before i can get a test to run more than 2 minutes >,< Temps are partially fine. 85-90*C at that volt and clock.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gurkburk*
> 
> Maaan... I'm having issues with my OCing.
> 
> I can't step up to 4.7Ghz on 1.415V even.... Should i stop trying? :S
> 
> I get BSOD before i can get a test to run more than 2 minutes >,< Temps are partially fine. 85-90*C at that volt and clock.


What's your uncore set to? What kind of BSOD are you getting?


----------



## Ryude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Ring bus voltage, batch, and ram speed please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Results charted.
> 
> 1.36 turned out not to be stable enough for my liking. I could push 1.38 and probably get rock solid, but I reverted to 1.275v and 4.5ghz for now. Will play with it more in the future.
> 1.38 on air... somebody's going to kill me. I only had 78C on chess, which heats things up more than a game. I'd reckon I'd hit above 80C for 1.38 though. That might be a lot to take, ESPECIALLY since chess and adaptive = 0.025 more voltage.


What's your VRIN? If temps are good, you can up VRIN to 2.3 safely on air/closed loop. It can increase stability, but it does increase temps 2-3C. From what I've read on TeamAU forums, every 0.25V VRIN is equal to about 0.05V vcore.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gurkburk*
> 
> Maaan... I'm having issues with my OCing.
> 
> I can't step up to 4.7Ghz on 1.415V even.... Should i stop trying? :S
> 
> I get BSOD before i can get a test to run more than 2 minutes >,< Temps are partially fine. 85-90*C at that volt and clock.


You're hitting a thermal limit, so if you really want to play at 4.7ghz I don't think you can use synthetic stressing. Did you delid? That may be an option and will give you the room you need. An alternative would be, to raise voltage until you're so stable so that you do not ever crash going about your day-to-day computer operations, but not use synthetic stress test to measure stability/thermal output. Combined I think you can hit 4.7ghz, just need more voltage I think. If I were to raise mine to 4.7ghz I probably need more voltage than you.


----------



## Gurkburk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> What's your uncore set to? What kind of BSOD are you getting?


What's Uncore exactly ? I'm not exactly checking what BSOD I'm getting, but it's just a normal one where the CPU needs more volt to handle the clock. I'll check next time i get it. (Are there other BSODs from the processor?)

And my 4770k is Delidded. Using normal paste though, gonna order the CLU now. Forgot to do that today.


----------



## elcono

When running 3d mark physics test i get around 10500 with LLC set to level 5. With LLC set to level 6 its around 500 points higher. Is it just a matter of not enough juice?

On a seperate note whats the general consensus regarding syncing all cores to the same speed , compared to say 47 single core 46 dual 45 44 all cores? During physics on 3dmark even tho all cores are active at x43 i still get a much higer score with the cores set at fifferent ratios

I can only think that a particular part of the physics test is single threaded at some point and benefits from the higher clock?

Currently running
47 1
46 2
45 3
44 4

Mostly auto
Peaks at 1.29 vcore with a 0.07 offset
LLC at level 6. Level 5 things start going negative

Temps are around 90 on a 10 pass IBT standard run
Edited by elcono - Today at 6:27 am View History


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gurkburk*
> 
> What's Uncore exactly ? I'm not exactly checking what BSOD I'm getting, but it's just a normal one where the CPU needs more volt to handle the clock. I'll check next time i get it. (Are there other BSODs from the processor?)
> 
> And my 4770k is Delidded. Using normal paste though, gonna order the CLU now. Forgot to do that today.


Uncore is more accurately the ring bus. Asus sometimes calls it 'cache ratio'. You can potentially crash/Bsod from an unstable uncore. Just follow my method: Manually set and keep uncore at default (34 or 35 depending on 4670k or 4770k). Once you're sure you're done with tweaking core multiplier and core voltage, that is the time to fiddle with ram settings/uncore settings. Otherwise, if you change uncore/core next to each other you'll have no idea what caused the Bsod. On top of that, your core multiplier might get restricted by the higher uncore which we don't want.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gurkburk*
> 
> What's Uncore exactly ? I'm not exactly checking what BSOD I'm getting, but it's just a normal one where the CPU needs more volt to handle the clock. I'll check next time i get it. (Are there other BSODs from the processor?)


You can get both x124 and x101 BSODs - if you can find out which one you are gettings (if you have Win 7 the error report that pops up when you reboot will tell you, Win 8 shows it on the BSOD screen itself but uses different terms) it can helpy ou truobleshoot. x124 errors seem to be related to cache/ring bus, while 101 errors are more likely Vcore. So if you are getting 124 errors try increasing the cache voltage (Vring) or the Digital I/O voltage (VCCIOD).


----------



## Gurkburk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Uncore is more accurately the ring bus. Asus sometimes calls it 'cache ratio'. You can potentially crash/Bsod from an unstable uncore. Just follow my method: Manually set and keep uncore at default (34 or 35 depending on 4670k or 4770k). Once you're sure you're done with tweaking core multiplier and core voltage, that is the time to fiddle with ram settings/uncore settings. Otherwise, if you change uncore/core next to each other you'll have no idea what caused the Bsod. On top of that, your core multiplier might get restricted by the higher uncore which we don't want.


Thanks for the info. Will try this. So 35 on my 4770k?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> You can get both x124 and x101 BSODs - if you can find out which one you are gettings (if you have Win 7 the error report that pops up when you reboot will tell you, Win 8 shows it on the BSOD screen itself but uses different terms) it can helpy ou truobleshoot. x124 errors seem to be related to cache/ring bus, while 101 errors are more likely Vcore. So if you are getting 124 errors try increasing the cache voltage (Vring) or the Digital I/O voltage (VCCIOD).


Thanks, I'll keep an eye out for this now. But this setting should be at stock, can it still cause issues?

Edit: i think it's a 101 error. Booting up now to check.

Edit 2: Didnt get a popup when booting up, but the BSOD code ended with 101... So I assume i can give up going above 4.6ghz?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gurkburk*
> 
> Thanks for the info. Will try this. So 35 on my 4770k?
> Thanks, I'll keep an eye out for this now. But this setting should be at stock, can it still cause issues?
> 
> Edit: i think it's a 101 error. Booting up now to check.
> 
> Edit 2: Didnt get a popup when booting up, but the BSOD code ended with 101... So I assume i can give up going above 4.6ghz?


Yup, 35 on 4770k.


----------



## Gurkburk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Yup, 35 on 4770k.


So should i still try to set it to 35 and try overclocking the Volt/coreclock more? Or give up that too?

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/71410276/2013-07-30%2019.58.51.jpg

That's how my bios looks with the cache voltage.. What should i do?


----------



## Zvejniex

core ratio vcore

TheHunter 4770k 45 ...... 1.12

TheHunter 4770k 46 ...... 1.216

TheHunter 4770k 47 ...... 1.265

Like really? These results are pure bs







I would seriously consider removing them. Guys an troll or those results werent sent together, rushed results.
I really didnt like look at the results that much and i saw this very quickly. Sooo, basically from 4.5ghz to 4.6ghz he needs almost 0.1v, but from 4.6ghz to 4.7 only like half as much? How is this sheet good if the data isnt sanatized.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gurkburk*
> 
> So should i still try to set it to 35 and try overclocking the Volt/coreclock more? Or give up that too?
> 
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/71410276/2013-07-30%2019.58.51.jpg
> 
> That's how my bios looks with the cache voltage.. What should i do?


Because you set uncore to 35, you can leave uncore voltage to auto, no need to manually tune.

I think it's worth a shot. No XMP profile, stock uncore. Try again, you might be able to wiggle out a more stable setting/possibly higher overclock. For some it works wonders, for some it didn't really help.


----------



## Gurkburk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Because you set uncore to 35, you can leave uncore voltage to auto, no need to manually tune.
> I think it's worth a shot. No XMP profile, stock uncore. Try again, you might be able to wiggle out a more stable setting/possibly higher overclock. For some it works wonders, for some it didn't really help.


And now whats Uncore ? And No XMP profile? Will i find this in my BIOS?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gurkburk*
> 
> And now whats Uncore ? And No XMP profile? Will i find this in my BIOS?


The original post of this thread is my guide and it has all the info you need. Uncore is ring bus is cache ratio.


----------



## midniteboss

What are some good batch numbers for the 4770k? Ive called a few computer stores around my area and found these so far:
L307B187 - (Malaysia)
3306B568 - (Costa Rica Chip)
L315B386 - (Malaysia)


----------



## BoredErica

The only data I have is 330 batch. 4.5 ghz at 1.27-1.28v. 4.6ghz at 1.38v.


----------



## Ryude

I would get the latest batches, as time goes on it is normal for the quality of chips to improve.


----------



## foxrena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Ring bus voltage, batch, and ram speed please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Results charted.
> 
> 1.36 turned out not to be stable enough for my liking. I could push 1.38 and probably get rock solid, but I reverted to 1.275v and 4.5ghz for now. Will play with it more in the future.
> 1.38 on air... somebody's going to kill me. I only had 78C on chess, which heats things up more than a game. I'd reckon I'd hit above 80C for 1.38 though. That might be a lot to take, ESPECIALLY since chess and adaptive = 0.025 more voltage.


Here are the the details:

Batch is 307, VID is 1.056V

Vin = 2V
Vcore = 1.475V
Vring = 1.2V
VCCSA +0.15V
VIOA +0.15V
VIOD +0.15V

Ram speed is 2133MHz, 9-11-10-27, 1.55V


----------



## BoredErica

Eggselent!


----------



## The-racer

I'm having trouble OC-ing.
I've read allot , tried allot...

But still...
Couldn't get an OC yesterday evening...

The ASUS UI seems just to mutch for me









Is there anybody with a sabertooth who can tell me what things (exactly) i need to change?
The 3 step OC guide said that i needed to up the voltage to 1.2 , and the multiplier to 46X to see if i have a decent chip ,
did that , everything went bezerk...
Allot of guides are talking about menu options that don't show up in my BIOS UI.
System :
I7 -4770K
ASUS Sabertooth
Windows 7
Corsair H100
Corsair 500R Case
Gigabyte 7970 Windforce OC edition


----------



## Belial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *midniteboss*
> 
> What are some good batch numbers for the 4770k? Ive called a few computer stores around my area and found these so far:
> L307B187 - (Malaysia)
> 3306B568 - (Costa Rica Chip)
> L315B386 - (Malaysia)


Batches haven't mattered in a long time.


----------



## BakerMan1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The-racer*
> 
> I'm having trouble OC-ing.
> I've read allot , tried allot...
> 
> But still...
> Couldn't get an OC yesterday evening...
> 
> The ASUS UI seems just to mutch for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there anybody with a sabertooth who can tell me what things (exactly) i need to change?
> The 3 step OC guide said that i needed to up the voltage to 1.2 , and the multiplier to 46X to see if i have a decent chip ,
> did that , everything went bezerk...
> Allot of guides are talking about menu options that don't show up in my BIOS UI.
> System :
> I7 -4770K
> ASUS Sabertooth
> Windows 7
> Corsair H100
> Corsair 500R Case
> Gigabyte 7970 Windforce OC edition


Hi The Racer

have a look at my build log in my sig, there are bios screens on Page 4 that cover most of the overclocking stuff, Gryphon is the baby TUF board









Things to set in your overclock:
All cores
then try 40 for a 4GHz oc
Set the Vcore to 1.2 and work your way down from there to find the sweet spot
in the DIGI+ area set LLC load line calibration, mine is at 5, it seems to help.

Cache Ratio (is the Uncore that eveyone talks about) there is a min/max setting, both mine are set to stock your i7 stock would be 35 so try setting them both at 35 to start with as the uncore operates other functions of the chip that used to be the Northbridge.

Dont forget to turn off CPU Spread Spectrum

Set your ram to 1600MHz do not overclock it until you are happy with the cpu overclock

everything else I have on auto
CPU Input voltage may be something I change to get bigger overclocks in the future.

Good luck.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BakerMan1971*
> 
> Hi The Racer
> 
> have a look at my build log in my sig, there are bios screens on Page 4 that cover most of the overclocking stuff, Gryphon is the baby TUF board
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Things to set in your overclock:
> All cores
> then try 40 for a 4GHz oc
> Set the Vcore to 1.2 and work your way down from there to find the sweet spot
> in the DIGI+ area set LLC load line calibration, mine is at 5, it seems to help.
> 
> Cache Ratio (is the Uncore that eveyone talks about) there is a min/max setting, both mine are set to stock your i7 stock would be 35 so try setting them both at 35 to start with as the uncore operates other functions of the chip that used to be the Northbridge.
> 
> Dont forget to turn off CPU Spread Spectrum
> 
> Set your ram to 1600MHz do not overclock it until you are happy with the cpu overclock
> 
> everything else I have on auto
> CPU Input voltage may be something I change to get bigger overclocks in the future.
> 
> Good luck.


Hey Baker, what do you think about the TUF thermal armor feature, gimmick or useful?

The chart of OC results continue to increase in size and I slightly edited a few lines of my OC guide. This is another reminder that this thread started out as a guide thread, so if you need help first read the guide, yeah?


----------



## Ryude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Hey Baker, what do you think about the TUF thermal armor feature, gimmick or useful?
> 
> The chart of OC results continue to increase in size and I slightly edited a few lines of my OC guide. This is another reminder that this thread started out as a guide thread, so if you need help first read the guide, yeah?


This is a old video, but hopefully it helps you decide.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q4VpTBWm1LI


----------



## steven88

Hey Darkwizzie, I know you asked about TUF mobo earlier...here is my input on it.

I feel the Sabertooth thermal armor is a huge gimmick. If you leave the armor on, you pretty much have to run the assist fans or else the VRMs would just get too hot....not sure how long it will be until it will have you issues....but I can't imagine the VRMs being happy stuck under the armor with no air flow. Now lets say you do run the fans....well, the fans attract dust and over time it will get trapped under the armor. The fans are real noisy and annoying as well.

Overall, I'm not too impressed with the thermal armor from a "functionality" stand point....but it definitely looks nice. For folks who are huge into aesthetics, the Sabertooth is a GREAT mobo to pick. It's good decent to high quality components, looks very good, and priced decently. But for folks who think the thermal armor actually does something....they are fooling themselves IMO.


----------



## BakerMan1971

Hi guys
I didn't get thermal armour on my gryphon because its a separate purchase, makes the board loads cheaper tho









While I agree the top armour is a bit of a gimmick, and more a thing for modders paintbrushes, I like the idea of the rear armour plate, if that could be used on it's own it adds rigidity to the back of the board.
saying that I am not sure how much a board needs strengthening, they state it helps stop buckling with a large cooler, however I don't really see such things happening unless some crazy heatsink is used, and once you get to those sizes most people do a water loop anyway.


----------



## BoredErica

What I need strengthening is my GPU, lol. 7970 ghz edition with no backplate. Sigh.


----------



## Belial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BakerMan1971*
> 
> Hi The Racer
> 
> have a look at my build log in my sig, there are bios screens on Page 4 that cover most of the overclocking stuff, Gryphon is the baby TUF board
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Things to set in your overclock:
> 
> All cores
> 
> then try 40 for a 4GHz oc
> 
> Set the Vcore to 1.2 and work your way down from there to find the sweet spot
> 
> in the DIGI+ area set LLC load line calibration, mine is at 5, it seems to help.
> 
> Cache Ratio (is the Uncore that eveyone talks about) there is a min/max setting, both mine are set to stock your i7 stock would be 35 so try setting them both at 35 to start with as the uncore operates other functions of the chip that used to be the Northbridge.
> 
> Dont forget to turn off CPU Spread Spectrum
> 
> Set your ram to 1600MHz do not overclock it until you are happy with the cpu overclock
> 
> everything else I have on auto
> 
> CPU Input voltage may be something I change to get bigger overclocks in the future.
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Baker, what do you think about the TUF thermal armor feature, gimmick or useful?
> 
> The chart of OC results continue to increase in size and I slightly edited a few lines of my OC guide. This is another reminder that this thread started out as a guide thread, so if you need help first read the guide, yeah?
Click to expand...

It's a gimmick. It actually makes the board hotter rather than cooler (though it's such a non-issue either way). I'm pretty sure sabertooths are just asus pro's, at least in the past I believe it's been that way.


----------



## Zvejniex

Btw seems like my 4.7ghz needs atleast 1.32v to be stable. I did a linpack and as soon as it hit 25000 my temps went crazy, aka throttled. IBT did fail me aswell after 5 runs i got throttled. Guess ive found out my hyper evos 212 limits.







So its time to make a max stable gaming OC, tests will consist of prime 95 ~ 10h, bf3, mabey you know what i could loop for atleast 5h that doesnt heat my cpu more that IBT and linpack?
Today i was able to boot 4.9ghz at 1.37v , hah i cant even imagine if i would try to run linpack


----------



## kikibgd

ok got new chip

L312B350

1.25v
x46
x35
pass cinebench
crash instantly on aida
all other settings are on auto
memory is on 1333 1.5v(even tho its 1.65v kit)

so i put more voltage 1.255 + offset 0.015v
vccin 1.900v
crashed aida after 2min

what from here?


----------



## Forceman

More Vcore.


----------



## kikibgd

so basically

set multi
set Vcore
everything else on auto
TEST
if crash
more Vcore
Test again,

when i can say my pc is stable how many hours of aida need to pass or prime95 blend(or something else)?

current settings crashed
1.285vcore
x46
x39
ddr 1.65 1333 manually set

vdrop 100%
overcurrent protection on
Vccin 1.900v
svid communication enabled

crashed aida after 20min

so i bumped the voltage to 1.290v with same settings above.

got couple of questions

1.is there a difference if i use Vcore of 1.275 and offset on +0.015v?

2.is it mistake that i touched other settings then vcore?

my temps in aida are avg 75c fans 100%


----------



## BoredErica

Probably more volts. I had to crank 1.38v for that speed.


----------



## ogblaz

@4400 adaptive 1.252v turbo voltage on 4670k 2h prime stable. Temps low 70 on cores, custom loop 360rad.
For 4600 need to use 1.37+v temps low 80 in prime is that safe voltage or should I leave it in 44 for now?


----------



## BoredErica

1.4 or under is fine IMO as long as temps are under control.


----------



## rickyman0319

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kikibgd*
> 
> so basically
> 
> set multi
> set Vcore
> everything else on auto
> TEST
> if crash
> more Vcore
> Test again,
> 
> when i can say my pc is stable how many hours of aida need to pass or prime95 blend(or something else)?
> 
> current settings crashed
> 1.285vcore
> x46
> x39
> ddr 1.65 1333 manually set
> 
> vdrop 100%
> overcurrent protection on
> Vccin 1.900v
> svid communication enabled
> 
> crashed aida after 20min
> 
> so i bumped the voltage to 1.290v with same settings above.
> 
> got couple of questions
> 
> 1.is there a difference if i use Vcore of 1.275 and offset on +0.015v?
> 
> 2.is it mistake that i touched other settings then vcore?
> 
> my temps in aida are avg 75c fans 100%


I got similar batch number. I have L312B345 on my cpu.

I have not test it yet.


----------



## chrisf4lc0n

Great thread guys, just bumped onto it.
I managed to get rock solid 4.4 on custom built water with uncore at 4.4 with 1.25V. Did not know I could lower the uncore for better results, will give it a go tonight.
Oh, the temps in quiet mode around 86C on all cores and low 80's with the fans at full whack.
It is i5 4670K.
Anything above 4.4 if I do not crank the voltage to 1.3V is no go, but with that high voltage even on water the temps rocket high to well over 90C and it crashes...
Sent from my SGH-i927 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kikibgd

ok same setting
current settings crashed
1.290 vcore
x46
x39
ddr 1.65 1333 manually set

vdrop 100%
overcurrent protection on
Vccin 1.900v
svid communication enabled

aida crashed after 3h but games run with no problems witch will be main use of pc
i can call it stable?
or jump more volts?


----------



## BoredErica

I guess you can be OK, but keep in mind Aida is one of the easier stress tests to pass. Just go on a gaming spree, and if you never crash then you're fine.


----------



## kikibgd

so when i get aida passed lets say 6h i go with prime same time and like final to take IBT?


----------



## Ryude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kikibgd*
> 
> so when i get aida passed lets say 6h i go with prime same time and like final to take IBT?


Why needlessly stress your CPU? Just pick a test and do that one. There's very little chance that 6h of aida64 will be unstable in daily usage.


----------



## kikibgd

i have no idea i am asking because i dont want in 6months from now to get random bsods going back again on overclocking.
also i dont know much so







noob alert


----------



## Ryude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kikibgd*
> 
> i have no idea i am asking because i dont want in 6months from now to get random bsods going back again on overclocking.
> also i dont know much so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> noob alert


If you ever do get a lockup/bsod, simply raise the voltage +0.005V and that will likely cure the problem. If you over clocked the cache, make sure that isn't the culprit by setting it to auto. Then test again after setting cache ratio and voltage. Then after that, enable XMP/RAM OC and test again. If you pass all of that, you're stable.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryude*
> 
> Why needlessly stress your CPU? Just pick a test and do that one. There's very little chance that 6h of aida64 will be unstable in daily usage.


I think some people would disagree - there have been quite a few posts where members have reported Aida stable systems that crash in BF3, for example.


----------



## kikibgd

now playing bf3 for few hours no crash temps max 72c


----------



## Ryude

http://imgur.com/GrNBN12

New OC, only difference is cache ratio is 38 now. Since I tested everything this time, temps are a bit higher than before.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kikibgd*
> 
> i have no idea i am asking because i dont want in 6months from now to get random bsods going back again on overclocking.
> also i dont know much so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> noob alert


IMO 3-12 hr prime is fine. If you really want you can, like you hinted, not stress with synthetic and only "stress" via gaming. As long as you don't crash after playing a wide gamut of games, they you're fine.

And yes, a few reports stated that AIda64 passed still meant crashing. Prime is nice and solid of a stress test without being ridiculous in heat output/etc.

You could also check out the 'stressing' section of the original post on this thread.









==

Ryude, I have a Sapphire 7970 ghz edition. When I use Trixx... or afterburner... or Catalystic, it seems when I raise the voltage, the setting doesn't do anything. I am reading my voltage via GPUz.

Ryude your new settings are reflected in the chart now.


----------



## Anusha

So big news. I got myself a 4770K and a ROG Maximus VI Hero board.









I'm overwhelmed by the options in ROG UEFI.

OK, now I know you are not supposed to use adaptive Vcore when stress testing. I have this question.

It seems 4.4GHz @1.280V set in bios (1.296V in CPU-Z) is stable in AIDA64. i didn't run Prime95 extensively. And definitely not LinX. Let's just say 1.280V is stable. And that's AVX stable. For non-AVX loads, I should be able to get by with less Vcore, right? So if I'm using Adaptive mode later on, I should be able to set a value less than 1.280V and expect it to be stable? Because for AVX loads, the IVR will automatically increase the Vcore. (I checked at 1.232V adaptive Vcore. not sure if stable, but AIDA64 stress test makes the Vcore hit 1.344-1.360V)

So, say, if I run 1.280V static Vcore and pass AIDA64, and then run Prime95 (without AVX) and pass at 1.232V or so, I can simply set 1.232V adaptive Vcore and expect it to be stable? Or it doesn't work that way?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> So big news. I got myself a 4770K and a ROG Maximus VI Hero board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm overwhelmed by the options in ROG UEFI.
> 
> OK, now I know you are not supposed to use adaptive Vcore when stress testing. I have this question.
> 
> It seems 4.4GHz @1.280V set in bios (1.296V in CPU-Z) is stable in AIDA64. i didn't run Prime95 extensively. And definitely not LinX. Let's just say 1.280V is stable. And that's AVX stable. For non-AVX loads, I should be able to get by with less Vcore, right? So if I'm using Adaptive mode later on, I should be able to set a value less than 1.280V and expect it to be stable? Because for AVX loads, the IVR will automatically increase the Vcore. (I checked at 1.232V adaptive Vcore. not sure if stable, but AIDA64 stress test makes the Vcore hit 1.344-1.360V)
> 
> So, say, if I run 1.280V static Vcore and pass AIDA64, and then run Prime95 (without AVX) and pass at 1.232V or so, I can simply set 1.232V adaptive Vcore and expect it to be stable? Or it doesn't work that way?


The amount of voltage you will get on your CPU is at least partially dependent on the load on the CPU. I ran chess which uses 100% all cores at all times. My voltage went up 0.025 above my set max. Chess does not use AVX instructions.

The question is, how much more voltage does an intense AVX workload require compare to a normal max workload? I dunno. What are you going to do what uses AVX?


----------



## kikibgd

what is the benefit of running offset voltage vs manual ?


----------



## Forceman

Offset lets the voltage drop at idle, while manual keeps it fixed all the time. However, with Haswell chips on at least some motherboards (Gigabyte in particular, not sure about MSI) manual also lets the voltage drop at idle. So for those boards there really isn't a difference or benefit.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kikibgd*
> 
> what is the benefit of running offset voltage vs manual ?


My question is what is the benefit of running offset vs adaptive. I think offset might not be affected with the extra voltage under stress. Or at least, JJ didn't hint that offset was affected by it.

So offset drops voltage by a set offset.


----------



## kikibgd

that is what i understood also, its like adaptive let it run wild


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> My question is what is the benefit of running offset vs adaptive. I think offset might not be affected with the extra voltage under stress. Or at least, JJ didn't hint that offset was affected by it.
> 
> So offset drops voltage by a set offset.


Offset adds or subtracts the offset from the VID at all voltage and frequency ranges. Adaptive only changes the voltage once you exceed the stock frequency range. So in theory adaptive is better because at idle and stock speeds you aren't adding additional voltage you don't need. In practice, however, I don't think it works the way everyone thought it would. Here's a picture:


----------



## BoredErica

I don't fully understand the picture. I know depending on load my CPU voltage changes a lot, from under 0.5v to max volts to bit over max volts. That seems good to me.


----------



## Anusha

So, according to that graph, Offset mode shouldn't let the Vcore go wild when it sees an AVX application right? Lemme check that out and report back.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> So, according to that graph, Offset mode shouldn't let the Vcore go wild when it sees an AVX application right? Lemme check that out and report back.


In theory, but I'm not sure the actual motherboard implementation works out like those charts.


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> In theory, but I'm not sure the actual motherboard implementation works out like those charts.


it works just like Adaptive.









I set to 4.2GHz, +0.100 offset. In Windows, running Cinebench, CPU-Z showed a Vcore of 1.280V. I ran AIDA64 stress test and it shoot the Vcore to 1.392V. It seem the extra Voltage IVR requests when it detect AVX load is also simply offsetted. At least on my Hero with 711 bios.

Dammit! Guess I will have to run in manual mode then.


----------



## kikibgd

for me in msi bios i have options for offset auto/+/- and amount and when i set to auto or + its always +offset amount that i put i guess if you want it to scale down you need all energy states enabled.


----------



## chrisf4lc0n

OK, peeps here are my results on custom water:

i5 4670K
Vcore [email protected]
Uncore [email protected]
VCCSA +0.15V
VIOA +0.15V
VIOD +0.15V

Mid 80's under IBT stress test and I will probably leave it there, it is nearly as much as my old i5 2500K.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisf4lc0n*
> 
> OK, peeps here are my results on custom water:
> 
> i5 4670K
> Vcore [email protected]
> Uncore [email protected]
> VCCSA +0.15V
> VIOA +0.15V
> VIOD +0.15V
> 
> Mid 80's under IBT stress test and I will probably leave it there, it is nearly as much as my old i5 2500K.


Excellent. Results charted.

Batch number? Is ram run on default XMP?


----------



## chrisf4lc0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Excellent. Results charted.
> Batch number? Is ram run on default XMP?


Batch from the photo







L312B519
RAM: Viper 3 Series Black Mamba 2x8GB 2133MHz 11-11-11-30
Proof


----------



## chrisf4lc0n

I still think that the lid is holding me back from reaching more, as it gets very hot, but not much of that heat gets dumped into the water. After 30min IBT test the water temperature goes only 3C up! On the i5 2500K the water temps under stress test were about 7-10C higher at the end than at the beginning and even @ 5GHz and 1.5V I could keep the CPU well under 80C.


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kikibgd*
> 
> for me in msi bios i have options for offset auto/+/- and amount and when i set to auto or + its always +offset amount that i put i guess if you want it to scale down you need all energy states enabled.


I have them all enabled. It's not a matter of lowering Vcore at idle. That works fine with Offset mode as well as Adaptive mode. It's just a matter of disabling IVR go crazy when it detects AVX load.


----------



## Ryude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> IMO 3-12 hr prime is fine. If you really want you can, like you hinted, not stress with synthetic and only "stress" via gaming. As long as you don't crash after playing a wide gamut of games, they you're fine.
> 
> And yes, a few reports stated that AIda64 passed still meant crashing. Prime is nice and solid of a stress test without being ridiculous in heat output/etc.
> 
> You could also check out the 'stressing' section of the original post on this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ==
> Ryude, I have a Sapphire 7970 ghz edition. When I use Trixx... or afterburner... or Catalystic, it seems when I raise the voltage, the setting doesn't do anything. I am reading my voltage via GPUz.
> 
> Ryude your new settings are reflected in the chart now.


It definitely changes the voltage, as if I lower it too much it will become unstable and if I raise it I can overclock higher than stock. Also I use this voltage so that I can maintain a lower noise level. Now, if your card is voltage locked then it won't do anything.


----------



## midniteboss

I still dont fully understand the Uncore voltage and Uncore multiplier. I have an Asus Maximus 6 board so what do I look for when settings these values? Also, what are they called in the bios? lol


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *midniteboss*
> 
> I still dont fully understand the Uncore voltage and Uncore multiplier. I have an Asus Maximus 6 board so what do I look for when settings these values? Also, what are they called in the bios? lol


As I said in my original post, it may be called uncore, ring bus, cache ratio.


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *midniteboss*
> 
> I still dont fully understand the Uncore voltage and Uncore multiplier. I have an Asus Maximus 6 board so what do I look for when settings these values? Also, what are they called in the bios? lol


On Asus boards it will be Min/Max CPU Cache Ratio (Uncore Multiplier) and it usually is set to Auto on default. The Uncore Voltage will read CPU Cache voltage. I have an Asus Gryphon Z87...


----------



## adamlee05

Forgot to post here 2 months ago...lol. I'll just copy from my thread.

- Gigabyte UD4H, bios F6h
- 4770K
- Batch: L310B492
- 4.9GHz, (100.00x49)
- 4.4GHz Uncore
- 1.800 VRIN
- 1.300 VCORE
- 1.150 VRING


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamlee05*
> 
> Forgot to post here 2 months ago...lol. I'll just copy from my thread.
> 
> - Gigabyte UD4H, bios F6h
> - 4770K
> - Batch: L310B492
> - 4.9GHz, (100.00x49)
> - 4.4GHz Uncore
> - 1.800 VRIN
> - 1.300 VCORE
> - 1.150 VRING


That's one helluva good chip.


----------



## BoredErica

Kk, results charted, Adamlee!


----------



## xtreemeNoob

few questions

1. which version of prime everyone uses.
2. where to find adaptive voltage/vcore/manual and bla bla on giga UD3h.


----------



## midniteboss

Here are my results and my submission.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *midniteboss*
> 
> Here are my results and my submission.


Thanks, results charted, had all the info I needed!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xtreemeNoob*
> 
> few questions
> 
> 1. which version of prime everyone uses.
> 2. where to find adaptive voltage/vcore/manual and bla bla on giga UD3h.


I don't have Gigabyte Mobo, sorry.


----------



## BoredErica

I have ordered the overclocking results in order of highest to lowest core clock! Within same core clock, I've ordered them by voltage.


----------



## EarlZ

Been getting 124 BSOD on my 4.3Ghz with Vcore range from 1.180 to 1.230 so I would think this is not about Vcore but something else? What I have tried so far though is vrin at 1.900 , ring at 1.200 vccsa,vcciod and vccioa at +0.105


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Been getting 124 BSOD on my 4.3Ghz with Vcore range from 1.180 to 1.230 so I would think this is not about Vcore but something else? What I have tried so far though is vrin at 1.900 , ring at 1.200 vccsa,vcciod and vccioa at +0.105


That's weird. Your Vrin looks fine, I don't know about the other settings. If anybody can enlighten us that'd be great. It's not uncore or ram problem, right? Had to get that out of the way just in case.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Been getting 124 BSOD on my 4.3Ghz with Vcore range from 1.180 to 1.230 so I would think this is not about Vcore but something else? What I have tried so far though is vrin at 1.900 , ring at 1.200 vccsa,vcciod and vccioa at +0.105


You might just need more Vcore. 1.230 may not be enough, even for 4.3, if you have a bad chip.


----------



## Threx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Been getting 124 BSOD on my 4.3Ghz with Vcore range from 1.180 to 1.230 so I would think this is not about Vcore but something else? What I have tried so far though is vrin at 1.900 , ring at 1.200 vccsa,vcciod and vccioa at +0.105


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> That's weird. Your Vrin looks fine, I don't know about the other settings. If anybody can enlighten us that'd be great. It's not uncore or ram problem, right? Had to get that out of the way just in case.


It could just be a bad chip.

My previous chip needed 1.33v at 4.4Ghz to be completely stable (at 4.5 I needed 1.33v just to be able to boot into windows). Sold it off and bought my current one, which does 4.5Ghz 1.26v completely stable.

Haswell is really a lottery.


----------



## Ryude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I have ordered the overclocking results in order of highest to lowest core clock! Within same core clock, I've ordered them by voltage.


I actually think this will cause more competition instead of providing information. And when there is competition, well...


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryude*
> 
> I actually think this will cause more competition instead of providing information. And when there is competition, well...


You think people will cheat to be higher up on my little list? o.o


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> You think people will cheat to be higher up on my little list? o.o


The higher ones will likely have screens for proof, if someone is stress testing higher than most, they will save screens to show it off.

Here's one I ran a while back

MSI mpower max
4770K
Batch: L310B562
5.0GHz
4.5GHz Uncore
2666mhz memory
1.90V VRin
1.38V Vcore
1.16V Vring (I think)


----------



## BoredErica

Well I mean, it's hard to read a chart properly when all the data is strewn in by the order which I got them, not in any other particular order. Now at least a person can easily glance and tell what voltages people are getting a speed.


----------



## Ryude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Well I mean, it's hard to read a chart properly when all the data is strewn in by the order which I got them, not in any other particular order. Now at least a person can easily glance and tell what voltages people are getting a speed.


Well, in any case I appreciate the information


----------



## Gomi

Currently overclocking a 4770K (De-lidded and Bare Die) on the ASUS ROG IMPACT - Stable @ 4700Mhz and running memory at 2666Mhz.

UNCORE: 35
VCORE 1.30 (Just the first I entered, not bothered doing a min/max yet)
Ring Bus Voltage: 1.25
VRIN: 1.90

Must say there are a good amount of tweaks compared to Ivy - Slowly getting the hang of it though


----------



## Anusha

I see some people play with the Input Voltage too. Default is about 1.7V on my board iirc. Can changing it make a difference?

I'm trying 1.290V in BIOS to get 4.4 stable. (Still crashes in Prime95 with AVX's blend test after an hour or so). Would crash within 10 minutes at 1.285V. So it needs more Vcore it seems. Wondering if there's any other setting that I can change to make it stable without increasing Vcore.


----------



## Ryude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> I see some people play with the Input Voltage too. Default is about 1.7V on my board iirc. Can changing it make a difference?
> 
> I'm trying 1.290V in BIOS to get 4.4 stable. (Still crashes in Prime95 with AVX's blend test after an hour or so). Would crash within 10 minutes at 1.285V. So it needs more Vcore it seems. Wondering if there's any other setting that I can change to make it stable without increasing Vcore.


Yea the input voltage is the voltage regulator. It supplies voltage to the entire system, which can increase stability without raising specific voltages. It will raise temps though, so don't use more than you need. Somewhere around 1.8-1.9V is plenty for a 4.4GHz overclock.


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryude*
> 
> Yea the input voltage is the voltage regulator. It supplies voltage to the entire system, which can increase stability without raising specific voltages. It will raise temps though, so don't use more than you need. Somewhere around 1.8-1.9V is plenty for a 4.4GHz overclock.


I think it's at 1.7V for me ATM. Should check what it says in bios. It's set to auto btw. Is it possible that I can lower the Vcore slightly but increase the Input Voltage and maintain the same stability or you have to increase Input Voltage when increasing the Vcore for the IVR to have enough juice to give stable Vcore to the cores?


----------



## Ryude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> I think it's at 1.7V for me ATM. Should check what it says in bios. It's set to auto btw. Is it possible that I can lower the Vcore slightly but increase the Input Voltage and maintain the same stability or you have to increase Input Voltage when increasing the Vcore for the IVR to have enough juice to give stable Vcore to the cores?


When you increase the vcore, VRIN automatically increases as well. At least when you set it to Auto. Every 0.25V on the VRIN is equal to about 0.05V of vcore. Doesn't always work that way though.

Raising vcore will increase temps more than increasing VRIN, but above 2.1-2.3V VRIN can actually destroy the chip. Depends on your cooling and the lottery of the chip.


----------



## BoredErica

Input voltage is VRIN? I want to do what I can to shoehorn in 4.6ghz. I've temporarily set 1.38v on air... that's right, on air. I'm not stressing with Linpack, lol. But yeah... I hope chess won't harm my CPU over long run as that would make adaptive go to 1.4v. I'll watch temps carefully and adjust settings soon. My vrin remains on auto for now.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gomi*
> 
> Currently overclocking a 4770K (De-lidded and Bare Die) on the ASUS ROG IMPACT - Stable @ 4700Mhz and running memory at 2666Mhz.
> 
> UNCORE: 35
> VCORE 1.30 (Just the first I entered, not bothered doing a min/max yet)
> Ring Bus Voltage: 1.25
> VRIN: 1.90
> 
> Must say there are a good amount of tweaks compared to Ivy - Slowly getting the hang of it though


Looking foward to hearing back from you once you run more tests!


----------



## Ryude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Input voltage is VRIN? I want to do what I can to shoehorn in 4.6ghz. I've temporarily set 1.38v on air... that's right, on air. I'm not stressing with Linpack, lol. But yeah... I hope chess won't harm my CPU over long run as that would make adaptive go to 1.4v. I'll watch temps carefully and adjust settings soon. My vrin remains on auto for now.
> Looking foward to hearing back from you once you run more tests!


VRIN, Input Voltage, VCCIN is all the IVR voltage. Different manufacturers call it different things.

On air, max VRIN is 2.0-2.2V. Now, raising VRIN cannot grant higher overclocks. It can only stabilize an OC that you are very close to being stable at. Say for example, you get a BSOD after a few hours of Prime95. You might be able to stabilize it by increasing VRIN by 0.1V. Cache ratio that doesn't have adequate voltage can make you think you need more vcore than you really do. That's why I leave mine on auto, because it doesn't increase performance anyway.

Raising VRIN can also allow you to lower vcore in some cases, but it isn't a guarantee.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryude*
> 
> VRIN, Input Voltage, VCCIN is all the IVR voltage. Different manufacturers call it different things.
> 
> On air, max VRIN is 2.0-2.2V. Now, raising VRIN cannot grant higher overclocks. It can only stabilize an OC that you are very close to being stable at. Say for example, you get a BSOD after a few hours of Prime95. You might be able to stabilize it by increasing VRIN by 0.1V. Cache ratio that doesn't have adequate voltage can make you think you need more vcore than you really do. That's why I leave mine on auto, because it doesn't increase performance anyway.
> 
> Raising VRIN can also allow you to lower vcore in some cases, but it isn't a guarantee.


Yea, I have x34 ring bus, voltage on auto. I have not stressed with chess yet. Inb4HouseBurnsDown


----------



## BoredErica

I posted this in Haswell Owners Thread but I thought I'd post this here too:

I forgot to take adaptive off for stressing BUT I got interesting data. At 1.38v set to adaptive, hit with a constant chess load, the voltage maxed at 1.416. That is a jump of 0.036v over my max set limit. Last time I stated 0.25v over max, now it's 0.036v. Maybe higher voltages = going over set max more?

After 15 minutes of chess load at this really high voltage [1.416 on air] I pulled through nicely with only 76C.

No crashes but this is to be expected. After all, it was sapping an extra 0.036v! The plus side is, I now know if I use chess while on adaptive after I finalize my overclock, I will never be heat throttled... provided I stay on 4.6. TBH, I think I might be able to shoehorn in 4.7. But that's like being a guy and wearing girl jeans and having them being two sizes too small. I don't know why that analogy came up.









I have updated my Haswell overclocking guide to reflect this higher voltage. I've yet to go back to fiddling with ring bus as I am not done with core clock yet.


----------



## BakerMan1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> You think people will cheat to be higher up on my little list? o.o


I wouldn't be too worried about that possibility, I think any crazy scores without the relevant proof will be drowned out by the slew of good information coming in.
I am more interested in investigating my overclocking capabilities that posting crazy numbers, and if my info helps just one person, then mission accomplished









Keep it up


----------



## BoredErica

I just noticed the highest overclock I have of a 4670k is 4.6ghz. I assume that's because people who can afford to stress and survive the temperatures can afford 4770k. I wanna be the one with 47 now lolol.


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Been getting 124 BSOD on my 4.3Ghz with Vcore range from 1.180 to 1.230 so I would think this is not about Vcore but something else? What I have tried so far though is vrin at 1.900 , ring at 1.200 vccsa,vcciod and vccioa at +0.105
> 
> 
> 
> That's weird. Your Vrin looks fine, I don't know about the other settings. If anybody can enlighten us that'd be great. It's not uncore or ram problem, right? Had to get that out of the way just in case.
Click to expand...

I've already tried uncore at x34 and ram at default ( no XMP profile ) what I havent tried is a higher ring voltage but having the uncore at x34, it should not need anything higher than stock voltage? I havent pushed the VCCIOD past +0.105
All other settings not mentioned are in auto like the vDIMM (if that matters)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Been getting 124 BSOD on my 4.3Ghz with Vcore range from 1.180 to 1.230 so I would think this is not about Vcore but something else? What I have tried so far though is vrin at 1.900 , ring at 1.200 vccsa,vcciod and vccioa at +0.105
> 
> 
> 
> You might just need more Vcore. 1.230 may not be enough, even for 4.3, if you have a bad chip.
Click to expand...

It could be possible but its confusing since some say 124 is not about Vcore.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Threx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Been getting 124 BSOD on my 4.3Ghz with Vcore range from 1.180 to 1.230 so I would think this is not about Vcore but something else? What I have tried so far though is vrin at 1.900 , ring at 1.200 vccsa,vcciod and vccioa at +0.105
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> That's weird. Your Vrin looks fine, I don't know about the other settings. If anybody can enlighten us that'd be great. It's not uncore or ram problem, right? Had to get that out of the way just in case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It could just be a bad chip.
> 
> My previous chip needed 1.33v at 4.4Ghz to be completely stable (at 4.5 I needed 1.33v just to be able to boot into windows). Sold it off and bought my current one, which does 4.5Ghz 1.26v completely stable.
> 
> Haswell is really a lottery.
Click to expand...

at 1.33v bios thats probably 1.350v real which is gonna insta throttle the CPU and I am not yet delidded.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> It could be possible but its confusing since some say 124 is not about Vcore.


I think it doesn't have to be about Vcore, but it can be. You've tried pretty much everything else, I'd give more Vcore a shot. That's the only way you'll know for sure. For 124 errors I'd try Vring and VCCIOD and cache speed first, before just pushing more Vcore, but you've already done that with no success.


----------



## BoredErica

I think your settings are all fine. I just think your CPU is a dud.


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> It could be possible but its confusing since some say 124 is not about Vcore.
> 
> 
> 
> I think it doesn't have to be about Vcore, but it can be. You've tried pretty much everything else, I'd give more Vcore a shot. That's the only way you'll know for sure. For 124 errors I'd try Vring and VCCIOD and cache speed first, before just pushing more Vcore, but you've already done that with no success.
Click to expand...

Yeah probably almost everything, having the memory and uncore at stock speeds should not require me to even bump vcciod and vring, correct?


----------



## BoredErica

Uncore at stock is fine at auto.


----------



## BoredErica

LOLWUT, now I disabled all C states, set CPU voltage mode to override, set performance to balanced on power savings, and now I'm at 1.4v when I input 1.385v. Reading is from HW monitor. When I changed voltage to 1.38, HW still showing 1.4v. When I stress, it goes up to 1.416 again. WUTTTT.

Well this is a monkeywrench to my plans. Chess stressing won't mean much if CPU all of a sudden pulls an extra 0.035v from nowhere when under stress but not while in games... I've got to axe adaptive and stay at 1.38v to test 1.38v, lol.

It's late and I'm tired but I don't think I'm THAT tired that I missed something very obvious...


----------



## BakerMan1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> LOLWUT, now I disabled all C states, set CPU voltage mode to override, set performance to balanced on power savings, and now I'm at 1.4v when I input 1.385v. Reading is from HW monitor. When I changed voltage to 1.38, HW still showing 1.4v. When I stress, it goes up to 1.416 again. WUTTTT.
> 
> Well this is a monkeywrench to my plans. Chess stressing won't mean much if CPU all of a sudden pulls an extra 0.035v from nowhere when under stress but not while in games... I've got to axe adaptive and stay at 1.38v to test 1.38v, lol.
> 
> It's late and I'm tired but I don't think I'm THAT tired that I missed something very obvious...


From what I have read over the past few weeks, the general advice is to fix the vcore when stress testing but change to adaptive for normal use
something to do with the AVX2 instructions.

I have noticed HWMonitor showing extra volts too even with a manual vcore set, I narrowed it down (incorrectly?) to Load Line Calibration/LLC


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BakerMan1971*
> 
> From what I have read over the past few weeks, the general advice is to fix the vcore when stress testing but change to adaptive for normal use
> something to do with the AVX2 instructions.
> 
> I have noticed HWMonitor showing extra volts too even with a manual vcore set, I narrowed it down (incorrectly?) to Load Line Calibration/LLC


I don't recall setting LLC.

Yeah, I know ideally I should have vcore set up before putting on adaptive, too late for that now, lol. Even with Cstates off and core voltages set to override, the voltage input not only is at 1.4 instead of expected 1.385, it went up just like adaptive was on. LLC wouldn't explain the extra volts over max volts I think. If it were LLC I think it would be at 1.4v and stay at 1.4v.

Whatever, lol. I'll just stress with adaptive for now, seeing temps and voltage is tolerable.

EDIT:
I'll take a closer look tomorrow. Too tired right now. Maybe this is a dream and when I wake up I'll wake up to 5ghz.


----------



## Threx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gomi*
> 
> Currently overclocking a 4770K (De-lidded and Bare Die) on the ASUS ROG IMPACT - Stable @ 4700Mhz and running memory at 2666Mhz.
> 
> UNCORE: 35
> VCORE 1.30 (Just the first I entered, not bothered doing a min/max yet)
> Ring Bus Voltage: 1.25
> VRIN: 1.90


Do you really need 1.25v ring for just 35 uncore? That seems way excessive.


----------



## Threx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> I see some people play with the Input Voltage too. Default is about 1.7V on my board iirc. Can changing it make a difference?
> 
> I'm trying 1.290V in BIOS to get 4.4 stable. (Still crashes in Prime95 with AVX's blend test after an hour or so). Would crash within 10 minutes at 1.285V. So it needs more Vcore it seems. Wondering if there's any other setting that I can change to make it stable without increasing Vcore.


In most cases, Input Voltage should be about 0.45-0.55 above Vcore. I have mine at 0.55.


----------



## uaedroid

Guys, i am getting 70+C just by running Real Bench on adaptive mode...What are your temps running this Real Bench?


----------



## Threx

Darkwizzie, if you have time to burn, mind seeing what your lowest voltage is to pass Hyper Pi 32M at 4.7Ghz and 4.8Ghz? I think our chips at 4.5 and 4.6 are pretty similar so I'm curious.







Mine needs 1.30v at 4.7 and 1.41v at 4.8 to pass HP.


----------



## pandalin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uaedroid*
> 
> Guys, i am getting 70+C just by running Real Bench on adaptive mode...What are your temps running this Real Bench?


well if you look at hwmonitor, your vcore was raised at some time to 1,39v...so that temp is not that high after all, even for 1,31v that would not be too high in full load


----------



## katatoni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pandalin*
> 
> well if you look at hwmonitor, your vcore was raised at some time to 1,39v...so that temp is not that high after all, even for 1,31v that would not be too high in full load


From my limited experience with Real Bench, I believe it only raises vcore the extra 0.1V when AVX kicks in for like 0.5s now and then during the encoding part, and it didn't seem to really raise my temps when I ran it with adaptive


----------



## pandalin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *katatoni*
> 
> From my limited experience with Real Bench, I believe it only raises vcore the extra 0.1V when AVX kicks in for like 0.5s now and then during the encoding part, and it didn't seem to really raise my temps when I ran it with adaptive


I didn't say real bench raised it. But something raised it. You can see in his printscreen in hwmonitor, vcore is max at 1,39.


----------



## ethan319

I have some questions regarding 4770K overclocking...

I'm running a 4770K on MSI Z87i, and the maximum Vcore is somehow locked to 1.300v.
Is this just a motherboard restriction ?
or is there something wrong with this cpu ?

I would appreciate the answers much!
Thanks!


----------



## Threx

That's odd. Try updating your bios?


----------



## ethan319

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Threx*
> 
> That's odd. Try updating your bios?


I did updated the bios, but nothing changed.
The maximum Vcore is still 1.3v.


----------



## BakerMan1971

By locked do you mean it just can't go higher or is it set at 1.300V completely?
Very odd.


----------



## critical98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryude*
> 
> VRIN, Input Voltage, VCCIN is all the IVR voltage. Different manufacturers call it different things.
> 
> On air, max VRIN is 2.0-2.2V. Now, raising VRIN cannot grant higher overclocks. It can only stabilize an OC that you are very close to being stable at. Say for example, you get a BSOD after a few hours of Prime95. You might be able to stabilize it by increasing VRIN by 0.1V. Cache ratio that doesn't have adequate voltage can make you think you need more vcore than you really do. That's why I leave mine on auto, because it doesn't increase performance anyway.
> 
> Raising VRIN can also allow you to lower vcore in some cases, but it isn't a guarantee.


I have noticed this behaviour but I have a question... VRIN feeds the FIVR which feeds vCore, vRing, vCCIOD/vCCIOA, and System Agent. Bumping up VRIN has stabilised an overclock in the exact scenario you describe above. Would the same result occur if we bumped all the post-FIVR voltages by +0.01 while trying to keep the VRIN-vCore value as close to 0.4v as possible (as suggested by the ASUS ROG blog post)? In other words, is this a duty cycle and/or ripple issue or is it something else? I ask because it seems like, anecdotally (and I could be totally wrong), high VRIN and/or VRIN-vCORE delta is causing early degradation of Haswell CPUs. Thoughts?


----------



## ethan319

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BakerMan1971*
> 
> By locked do you mean it just can't go higher or is it set at 1.300V completely?
> Very odd.


I can't go any higher.


----------



## BakerMan1971

unless there is a setting limiting the max somewhere else in the bios, I am unsure have you contacted MSI about this?


----------



## Threx

Try using the MSI Intel Extreme Tuning Utility and see if you can go above 1.3v with that.


----------



## rickyman0319

I try to overclock im i7 4770k to 4.0ghz.

my system is ASus Grypton
i7 4770k cpu
H80

my core speed is 3400, 3500 and 4000
and my core voltage is also go back and forth


----------



## ethan319

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BakerMan1971*
> 
> unless there is a setting limiting the max somewhere else in the bios, I am unsure have you contacted MSI about this?


I wanted to make sure if this is really an abnormal situation before I contact them.
Now it looks like I should!


----------



## ethan319

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Threx*
> 
> Try using the MSI Intel Extreme Tuning Utility and see if you can go above 1.3v with that.


I haven't touched that because I personally prefer not using overclocking softwares.
But I'll try it and see if it helps tweaking voltage over 1.3v. Thanks!


----------



## Clexzor

Just got a 4770k and MSI mpower max...loving it!

I delided ffirst thing lol not the greatest chip but im at...

4.7ghz 1.45v Ring bus ratio 3.5ghz 1.2v I found 3.5ghz for the ring bus to best for stability and performance at 4.7 and raised it to 1.2v just to be sure that wouldn't cuase instability...

also

vccsa + 0.15
vccio + 0.15

Fire strike 3dmark score 13388 @ 4.7ghz vs 3770k 5.0ghz 13291









couldn't get 4.8ghz without killing the ring bus down to below 3ghz which isn't worth it and beyond 1.45v


----------



## uaedroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pandalin*
> 
> well if you look at hwmonitor, your vcore was raised at some time to 1,39v...so that temp is not that high after all, even for 1,31v that would not be too high in full load


Thanks pandalin, at least I got some peace of mind regarding the temps.


----------



## rickyman0319

I am guess no one is helping me.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> I am guess no one is helping me.


It would help if we had a better description of the problem. The core speed and voltage is going to fluctuate depending on the load, so what you are seeing may be normal.


----------



## rickyman0319

I set core and uncore (44x)


----------



## rickyman0319

here is what I already did.









I first run prime 95 x64. I run few minutes ago and the cpu jump to 100C. Oh my god. then I stop it.


----------



## Forceman

Yes, setting 44 with Core Voltage set to Auto is not a great idea. It will spike the voltage and you will get crazy temps. Try following the steps in the original post - set a smaller overclock to start, and use a fixed Vcore until you can get the overclock stable. Try something like 43x multiplier and core voltage at 1.25V and see what that does.


----------



## rickyman0319

okay I will set all uncore and core to x43 and set vcore to 1.25

update:

it works now and running prime95

max temp 91 and lowest is 82

so all 4 core it is between those range

and the vcore pretty low

it is 1.184vcore

how can I make the temp be lower.


----------



## BoredErica

Holy lord. I forgot I was on adaptive and used prime for a few seconds for the lols.

1.528v read and I was on 1.385v. Good thing I didn't set it and went to sleep, that may have propelled my CPU to the moon!

It's hard to benchmark/stress anything until I get my own voltage problem fixed. Right now I am testing my chess max temps vs my max temps from other tasks: Encoding, gaming, etc. I do not have BF3 for stability testing, unfortunately, only Crysis 3, but that kind of bogs my CPU down in 16 vs 16 games too.


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *critical98*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ryude*
> 
> VRIN, Input Voltage, VCCIN is all the IVR voltage. Different manufacturers call it different things.
> 
> On air, max VRIN is 2.0-2.2V. Now, raising VRIN cannot grant higher overclocks. It can only stabilize an OC that you are very close to being stable at. Say for example, you get a BSOD after a few hours of Prime95. You might be able to stabilize it by increasing VRIN by 0.1V. Cache ratio that doesn't have adequate voltage can make you think you need more vcore than you really do. That's why I leave mine on auto, because it doesn't increase performance anyway.
> 
> Raising VRIN can also allow you to lower vcore in some cases, but it isn't a guarantee.
> 
> 
> 
> I have noticed this behaviour but I have a question... VRIN feeds the FIVR which feeds vCore, vRing, vCCIOD/vCCIOA, and System Agent. Bumping up VRIN has stabilised an overclock in the exact scenario you describe above. Would the same result occur if we bumped all the post-FIVR voltages by +0.01 while trying to keep the VRIN-vCore value as close to 0.4v as possible (as suggested by the ASUS ROG blog post)? In other words, is this a duty cycle and/or ripple issue or is it something else? I ask because it seems like, anecdotally (and I could be totally wrong), high VRIN and/or VRIN-vCORE delta is causing early degradation of Haswell CPUs. Thoughts?
Click to expand...

On the g1 sniper m5 the default vrin is 1.810v and the board gives the processor around 1.116v so may e a high delta wont degrade it since gigabyte decided to make the default that high. But if your theory of 0.4 is correct then a lot of us need something like 1.700 only when using 1.300v


----------



## rickyman0319

okay update again.

few minute ago. the pc got bsod and reboot by itself. I don't know what does that mean?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> okay update again.
> 
> few minute ago. the pc got bsod and reboot by itself. I don't know what does that mean?


Means whatever setting you had, it probably wasn't stable enough.


----------



## rickyman0319

it is strange I set the vcore to 1.25 and when I do prime95. the vcore is lower than that.


----------



## BoredErica

What vcore did it show as using?


----------



## rickyman0319

I set the vcore on bios (1.25) and when I use prime95 ( it is 1.184)


----------



## syngress

Tell me Lads, is there any possibility to overclock "i7 4700MQ" on MSI Dragon Edition 2 ?
There is only one FAN, small case, poor quality thermal grease i suppose ..

Thanks in advance..


----------



## Ponteral

Hi guys,

I told you before that I had terrible 4770k Batch L313B846. My max was 4.4 Ghz at 1.344. At 4.5 GHz I booted only in win and more was unable to even try it. So I sent it back.. One thing is interesting. I have in bios - I have Asus Z87-PRO CPU core voltage I mean stock 1.056V. I guess it's stock voltage..

I found on ebay seller who had L310B488 what I was looking for. So I bough that and today I first time turned on. In Bios it has Cpu core voltage 1.008V. So in this first point it's a LOT BETTER. CPU cache coltage is 1.015V. I tried, just for basic knowledge. Set it manually at 4.5 GHz, and manualy set voltage at 1.2V. and it booted okey in WIN! Cache was at 35 manually. I don't wanna scream, but it seems it will be good. I hope it will be..









Tomorrow I wil try more. Now, I have to go to sleep


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Holy lord. I forgot I was on adaptive and used prime for a few seconds for the lols.
> 1.528v read and I was on 1.385v. Good thing I didn't set it and went to sleep, that may have propelled my CPU to the moon!
> 
> It's hard to benchmark/stress anything until I get my own voltage problem fixed. Right now I am testing my chess max temps vs my max temps from other tasks: Encoding, gaming, etc. I do not have BF3 for stability testing, unfortunately, only Crysis 3, but that kind of bogs my CPU down in 16 vs 16 games too.


Probably better off just using manual voltage for now, until adaptive gets worked out - if you have the C states enabled the cores aren't getting any voltage when they are sleeping anyway, so it's not a huge power difference/savings.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> I set the vcore on bios (1.25) and when I use prime95 ( it is 1.184)


What software are you using to monitor the voltage?


----------



## rickyman0319

I use openhardware monitor.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Probably better off just using manual voltage for now, until adaptive gets worked out - if you have the C states enabled the cores aren't getting any voltage when they are sleeping anyway, so it's not a huge power difference/savings.
> What software are you using to monitor the voltage?


Problem is it seems my CPU is staying at 1.4v even when I disabled c states and went to override mode. It also went up to 1.416v on load. I set my voltage to 1.385. It's acting like adaptive but stays at 1.4v on default instead of a really low voltage... I dunno why.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> I use openhardware monitor.
> Yeah... but it doesn't report voltages correctly. The only realtime voltage monitor that works I know of is HWMonitor. I have no other choice.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Problem is it seems my CPU is staying at 1.4v even when I disabled c states and went to override mode. It also went up to 1.416v on load. I set my voltage to 1.385. It's acting like adaptive but stays at 1.4v on default instead of a really low voltage... I dunno why.


With C states disabled, and voltage override, it sounds like it should be staying at a high Vcore all the time. If you have the C states turned on though, the cores shouldn't be getting any voltage no matter what the voltage plane is at, since the cores are power gated in the lower C states.

HWInfo also shows the Vcore correctly, along with a lot of other interesting voltages and power draws. I've been using it mostly lately.


----------



## rickyman0319

thanks. then I need to set the c state to disable in order to work. cause I set it enable. and set the voltage overrider enable. I hope that should work for me.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> With C states disabled, and voltage override, it sounds like it should be staying at a high Vcore all the time. If you have the C states turned on though, the cores shouldn't be getting any voltage no matter what the voltage plane is at, since the cores are power gated in the lower C states.
> 
> HWInfo also shows the Vcore correctly, along with a lot of other interesting voltages and power draws. I've been using it mostly lately.


Thanks, I'll go check out HW info right now.

So there is a difference between adaptive and C states, can you explain it? I enabled both as a package, pretty much.


----------



## Forceman

The C states (and EIST) let the CPU lower the multiplier and the voltage, and then at deeper sleep states basically disable the voltage to the core altogether. Adaptive voltage just varies the voltage based on the core frequency. So if the C states are disabled (specifically EIST and C1E) then the chip won't downclock and the voltage won't go down because it is tied to the frequency. So using adaptive with the C states disabled should result in the frequency and voltage remaining the same all the time.

But...that's all based on the theory - I don't know how Asus and MSI actually implemented adaptive voltage control on their boards since I don't have one. So it may not work that way in practice. But I think if you want to use adaptive voltage, you'd also want to have the C states enabled to get the maximum benefit.

Or maybe I'm misunderstanding what is happening in your situation.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> The C states (and EIST) let the CPU lower the multiplier and the voltage, and then at deeper sleep states basically disable the voltage to the core altogether. Adaptive voltage just varies the voltage based on the core frequency. So if the C states are disabled (specifically EIST and C1E) then the chip won't downclock and the voltage won't go down because it is tied to the frequency. So using adaptive with the C states disabled should result in the frequency and voltage remaining the same all the time.
> 
> But...that's all based on the theory - I don't know how Asus and MSI actually implemented adaptive voltage control on their boards since I don't have one. So it may not work that way in practice. But I think if you want to use adaptive voltage, you'd also want to have the C states enabled to get the maximum benefit.
> 
> Or maybe I'm misunderstanding what is happening in your situation.


Yeah, my experience agrees with your description. I believe when I first enabled only adaptive, I couldn't get voltage to lower. I went to CPU settings, turned on C states and set it to c7. Then it worked.

Now I'm setting c states to disable and voltage to override like before and I'm at 1.4v lol. Same reading from HWmonitor and HWInfo.

I disabled Intel C state option on my mobo, set both CPU core voltage and ring bus voltage to 'manual override'.


----------



## rickyman0319

okay now, I disable c State and enable override voltage , so now the openhardwaremonitor and Hdmonitor is the same voltage.

set core is 44 and uncore is auto and set vcore is 1.25

I am doing Prime95 rightnow


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> okay now, I disable c State and enable override voltage , so now the openhardwaremonitor and Hdmonitor is the same voltage.
> 
> set core is 44 and uncore is auto and set vcore is 1.25
> 
> I am doing Prime95 rightnow


My openhardwaremonitor displays the glitchy 0.8v lol. For some reason it's not working just like v1.65.1 CPUZ.


----------



## rickyman0319

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> My openhardwaremonitor displays the glitchy 0.8v lol. For some reason it's not working just like v1.65.1 CPUZ.


I set the bios 1.25 and both apps say like 1.28 . it is .003 v more than I usually .I guess that is normal.


----------



## SSJVegeta

First time OC'ing my 4670k. Set multi to 45, uncore at 34 (stock) and CPU voltage to 1.2v. Prime95 x64 v26.6 temps are max 65c with small FFT torture test. Is that any good? IBT max temps are 75c.

RAM is at 1333MHz currently although stock speed is 1600MHz.

CPU-Z validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/2883013


----------



## FFOX

I bought a 4770k over the weekend and have been messing with it over the past couple of days.

My stable 24/7 overclock, 4.6GHz at 1.25V:
http://valid.canardpc.com/2881515

Highest I have went so far, 4.9 GHz at 1.35V:
http://valid.canardpc.com/2883023

I would really like to get a 5GHz overclock, but I am not too sure if I want to push the voltage up to more. I am also not planning on delidding.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FFOX*
> 
> I bought a 4770k over the weekend and have been messing with it over the past couple of days.
> 
> My stable 24/7 overclock, 4.6GHz at 1.25V:
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2881515
> 
> Highest I have went so far, 4.9 GHz at 1.35V:
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2883023
> 
> I would really like to get a 5GHz overclock, but I am not too sure if I want to push the voltage up to more. I am also not planning on delidding.


What kind of stress testing have you done at those settings? 4.9 @ 1.35V is very good.


----------



## FFOX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> What kind of stress testing have you done at those settings? 4.9 @ 1.35V is very good.


No stress testing for the [email protected] I was hoping to get [email protected] but settled for 4.9. I was assuming that if it was somewhat stable, it would probably run insanely hot.


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I just noticed the highest overclock I have of a 4670k is 4.6ghz. I assume that's because people who can afford to stress and survive the temperatures can afford 4770k. I wanna be the one with 47 now lolol.


I am currently testing a 4.7 GHz @ 1.280V OC with my 4670K, but I posted my 4.6 GHz @ 1.218V because it is my 24/7 OC. I have also dabbled with 4.8 @ 1.335V but the temps get pretty high if it is tested with Linpack or even IBT. Prime isn't as bad, but I just don't have time to let it run for hours and hours unsupervised. I have noticed that from stock all the way up to 4.6 every increase of the multi fits an almost uniform increase of voltage, until I get to 4.7. After that it wants more voltage and is much more difficult to stabilize. I just don't know if there is a real benefit to run my CPU at 4.7 vs 4.6 for any prolonged amount of time, besides being able to post the results here. But I am not doing this to compete with others here, I just want to find the optimal OC for my chip and contribute accurate numbers and info to the data pool.


----------



## razlebol

Any explanation why my temps instantly jump from an average of 78c to an average of 99c while blend stress testing with prime?

The temps are fine for 30-45 minutes and then it jumps to crazy temperatures and the cpu starts throttling. It doesn't lock or anything though and the test are still passing.


----------



## Forceman

Probably the point when it starts using AVX. IBT does the same thing.


----------



## Ryude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *razlebol*
> 
> Any explanation why my temps instantly jump from an average of 78c to an average of 99c while blend stress testing with prime?
> 
> The temps are fine for 30-45 minutes and then it jumps to crazy temperatures and the cpu starts throttling. It doesn't lock or anything though and the test are still passing.


If you look at the FFT, it changes from large to small. Small FFT is good for producing heat while large FFT is better for finding instability in your RAM. If you fail on large, but pass on small then it probably means your RAM overclock is unstable. If you fail on small, it means your CPU is unstable.

If you fail almost instantly (within 30 minutes), then your vcore is too low. Try raising vcore in increments of 0.005V until you can pass at least 2 hours of blend, although it's up to you how long you want to be stable. I find that 2 hours of blend stability is equal to pretty much stable unless you are doing very intensive tasks such as folding, autocad, etc.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Probably the point when it starts using AVX. IBT does the same thing.


Prime95 uses AVX throughout it's entire testing.


----------



## Anusha

I wonder if Prime95 BSODs my 4770K 4.4GHz using 1.28V because of AVX instructions or something else. If it is something else, as long as it is stable with a version of Prime95 prior to AVX support and I use Adaptive Vcore so that's it automatically boosts Vcore by up to 0.1 V when the AVX instructions are being used, I should be fine with real world applications, right? Just wanna lower the Vcore while not losing stability with real world apps like video encoding.


----------



## Ryude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> I wonder if Prime95 BSODs my 4770K 4.4GHz using 1.28V because of AVX instructions or something else. If it is something else, as long as it is stable with a version of Prime95 prior to AVX support and I use Adaptive Vcore so that's it automatically boosts Vcore by up to 0.1 V when the AVX instructions are being used, I should be fine with real world applications, right? Just wanna lower the Vcore while not losing stability with real world apps like video encoding.


You don't *have* to use stress tests. As long as you feel comfortable with it's stability, that's good enough for you. The stress tests are simply there to give you an idea of how stable it may be. Even passing every stress test for 24 hours, you can still get a BSOD. Overclocking is always going to reduce stability to some degree.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryude*
> 
> If you look at the FFT, it changes from large to small. Small FFT is good for producing heat while large FFT is better for finding instability in your RAM. If you fail on large, but pass on small then it probably means your RAM overclock is unstable. If you fail on small, it means your CPU is unstable.
> 
> If you fail almost instantly (within 30 minutes), then your vcore is too low. Try raising vcore in increments of 0.005V until you can pass at least 2 hours of blend, although it's up to you how long you want to be stable. I find that 2 hours of blend stability is equal to pretty much stable unless you are doing very intensive tasks such as folding, autocad, etc.
> Prime95 uses AVX throughout it's entire testing.


Interesting, I'll add that to the guide.

I've fixed a few typos in the chart, added little bit info on Uncore voltages. Removed one invalid result from the chart. Added a wee bit more on HWMonitor/HWInfo info.


----------



## Clexzor

I ended up changing my overclock after talking with a friend and playing on his party he showed it to me just built it...anyways

4770k 4.5ghz 1.32 with ring bus ratio 4.5ghz 1.32v 8gb 2400

it benches slightly less than 4.6ghz but I can tell you that I get bette FPS is every game with that 1:1 ratio at 4.5ghz it feels freakin butter smooth


----------



## razlebol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryude*
> 
> If you look at the FFT, it changes from large to small. Small FFT is good for producing heat while large FFT is better for finding instability in your RAM. If you fail on large, but pass on small then it probably means your RAM overclock is unstable. If you fail on small, it means your CPU is unstable.
> 
> If you fail almost instantly (within 30 minutes), then your vcore is too low. Try raising vcore in increments of 0.005V until you can pass at least 2 hours of blend, although it's up to you how long you want to be stable. I find that 2 hours of blend stability is equal to pretty much stable unless you are doing very intensive tasks such as folding, autocad, etc.
> Prime95 uses AVX throughout it's entire testing.


Thanks. The tests don't seem to fail though, it's just the temperature that goes to the roof. Is that when I check how the FFT is? How do I check that?


----------



## rickyman0319

question about overclocked 4770k:

if I have a sucky cpu and a good motherboard, will it overclocked to 4.6 @ 1.25 w/ H80 cooler.

what about this:

if I have a good or decent cpu and a ok motherboard, will it be overclocked better w/ H80 cooler?


----------



## Threx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> HWInfo also shows the Vcore correctly, along with a lot of other interesting voltages and power draws. I've been using it mostly lately.


+1

I've been using HWInfo for a long time. Not only is it pretty accurate, but you can also show any info you want on your on screen display while gaming. I have my cpu usage (all 8 threads) displayed on my OSD and I love it.


----------



## Threx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *razlebol*
> 
> Any explanation why my temps instantly jump from an average of 78c to an average of 99c while blend stress testing with prime?
> 
> The temps are fine for 30-45 minutes and then it jumps to crazy temperatures and the cpu starts throttling. It doesn't lock or anything though and the test are still passing.


Not sure if it's different for you, but for me temps spike during minutes 15-30. Once I get to about minute 15, temps jump up from 70ish to 90. Then after about 30 mins temps start coming back down.

I read somewhere another guy said that only happens during minutes 15-30 even when doing a 24 hour test.


----------



## Threx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> question about overclocked 4770k:
> 
> if I have a sucky cpu and a good motherboard, will it overclocked to 4.6 @ 1.25 w/ H80 cooler.
> 
> what about this:
> 
> if I have a good or decent cpu and a ok motherboard, will it be overclocked better w/ H80 cooler?


Not sure whether I understand your question.

A better cooler won't turn a sucky cpu into an unsucky one. You may be able to lower temps with a better cooler (and thus open up wriggle room for more voltage), but stability remains the same. If you're stable 4.6 at 1.25v, a new cooler won't change those numbers.


----------



## rickyman0319

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Threx*
> 
> Not sure whether I understand your question.
> 
> A better cooler won't turn a sucky cpu into an unsucky one. You may be able to lower temps with a better cooler (and thus open up wriggle room for more voltage), but stability remains the same. If you're stable 4.6 at 1.25v, a new cooler won't change those numbers.


I guess it base on the cpu not the cooler?


----------



## Threx

CPU stability has nothing to do with the cooler. The only thing the cooler does is lower temps so you can add more voltage.


----------



## rickyman0319

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Threx*
> 
> CPU stability has nothing to do with the cooler. The only thing the cooler does is lower temps so you can add more voltage.


Cpu stability is base on the cpu and not the cooler.


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *razlebol*
> 
> Thanks. The tests don't seem to fail though, it's just the temperature that goes to the roof. Is that when I check how the FFT is? How do I check that?


Don't select the "blend" test if you want to avoid higher temps. When you go to begin the stress test just select large FFTs. At risk of sounding like a condescending jerk I suggest reading the text next to each type of test before clicking the start button. Each selection (Blend, Large FFTs, and Small FFTs) has a small description of what it tests and is better at testing various different components of you system and overclock. As long as you are in the low 90s you will be ok temps wise for short tests. For longer tests either try to get the temps down (better cooler, lower ambient temps, or even lower the voltage and multi) or use another stress test (OCCT is a good alternative, although you will experience similar temps). Let us know how you make out...


----------



## SSJVegeta

I've OC'd my 4670k to 4.5GHz stable at 1.25v. Max Prime95 temp is 70c. Uncore/ring bus is at stock 3.4GHz. Is it ok to leave it at 3.4GHz for 4.5GHz or even if I attempt higher CPU OC?


----------



## tru3man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SSJVegeta*
> 
> I've OC'd my 4670k to 4.5GHz stable at 1.25v. Max Prime95 temp is 70c. Uncore/ring bus is at stock 3.4GHz. Is it ok to leave it at 3.4GHz for 4.5GHz or even if I attempt higher CPU OC?


yes got my 4770k @ 4.6 with uncore at 3.5 you can always try incrasing in 1's to see if it can run at 4.5


----------



## Ponteral

Hi,

So I'm trying tofind stable voltage for 4.7 Ghz for my 4770k. I ran AIDA64 for stable test in 12 minute, than I had BSOD. I had 1.220V in BIOS. manual.. CPU-U shows 1.218V. You can see it here.. sorry for bad angle. It is snapshot from my Camcorder.

BTW: I set cachce on 35 ratio. What about voltage? I leave it on Auto, Do you recommend something about cache ratio? thanks to all


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SSJVegeta*
> 
> I've OC'd my 4670k to 4.5GHz stable at 1.25v. Max Prime95 temp is 70c. Uncore/ring bus is at stock 3.4GHz. Is it ok to leave it at 3.4GHz for 4.5GHz or even if I attempt higher CPU OC?


Yes, leave at stock, go for higher overclock., Once you stop then try to raise uncore.

The most important thing is how good your CPU is. If it requires low voltage, you don't need a fancy watercooling system or mobo. I saw a guy with Evo 212 at my frequency because they needed so little volts.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> question about overclocked 4770k:
> 
> if I have a sucky cpu and a good motherboard, will it overclocked to 4.6 @ 1.25 w/ H80 cooler.
> 
> what about this:
> 
> if I have a good or decent cpu and a ok motherboard, will it be overclocked better w/ H80 cooler?


Motherboard matters very little. Your overclock will be controlled by the CPU, not the motherboard, unless you are using some kind of exotic cooling.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ponteral*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> So I'm trying tofind stable voltage for 4.7 Ghz for my 4770k. I ran AIDA64 for stable test in 12 minute, than I had BSOD. I had 1.220V in BIOS. manual.. CPU-U shows 1.218V. You can see it here.. sorry for bad angle. It is snapshot from my Camcorder.
> 
> BTW: I set cachce on 35 ratio. What about voltage? I leave it on Auto, Do you recommend something about cache ratio? thanks to all


1.22V is very low for 4.7, you will most likely need to raise the Vcore to get stable at that speed. If you crashed at 12 min in Aida, then you aren't really very close to stable. And I'd set cache ration to 36x, just to take that variable out of the equation while you are working the overclock (35x sometimes auto increases higher on some boards).


----------



## BoredErica

As long as ring bus is not overclocked much, it can go on auto. I've added that info to the guide.


----------



## razlebol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> Don't select the "blend" test if you want to avoid higher temps. When you go to begin the stress test just select large FFTs. At risk of sounding like a condescending jerk I suggest reading the text next to each type of test before clicking the start button. Each selection (Blend, Large FFTs, and Small FFTs) has a small description of what it tests and is better at testing various different components of you system and overclock. As long as you are in the low 90s you will be ok temps wise for short tests. For longer tests either try to get the temps down (better cooler, lower ambient temps, or even lower the voltage and multi) or use another stress test (OCCT is a good alternative, although you will experience similar temps). Let us know how you make out...


Thanks for the info. I'll try it again tonight. My cooler is a H100i btw.


----------



## rickyman0319

I try to overclock with 44 with everything auto .

Prime95 for at least 20 minutes:

100-97-95-87

it seems that core 0 is always high then all 3 cores. why is that?

what do I did wrong to make core 0 so high?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> I try to overclock with 44 with everything auto .
> 
> Prime95 for at least 20 minutes:
> 
> 100-97-95-87
> 
> it seems that core 0 is always high then all 3 cores. why is that?
> 
> what do I did wrong to make core 0 so high?


Bro, core 1 being the hottest is fine. First of all, the biggest determinant of your temperatures will be your voltage. Core 1 tends to get the hottest for mine and other people's too. More interesting is that your fourth core is 87 degrees, 13C cooler than your hottest core. I think that's still small enough to be ok though considering you're hitting high temps.

Also, be careful. I personally wouldn't want to hit 95C+.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> I try to overclock with 44 with everything auto .
> 
> Prime95 for at least 20 minutes:
> 
> 100-97-95-87
> 
> it seems that core 0 is always high then all 3 cores. why is that?
> 
> what do I did wrong to make core 0 so high?


Auto voltage at 4.4 might be crazy high. Did you check to see what it was? You are probably better off using a manual voltage.


----------



## rickyman0319

I think It it like 1.28v. when core 0 is 100C, then I got scared. I quickly turn off prime95.

I think there is something wrong with h80 fan or cooler. why is core 0 higher than all 3 or 2 cores?

I am using SP120 HP. Soon maybe tomorrow, I will change to F12 push only to see if it makes difference at all.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> I think It it like 1.28v. when core 0 is 100C, then I got scared. I quickly turn off prime95.
> 
> I think there is something wrong with h80 fan or cooler. why is core 0 higher than all 3 or 2 cores?
> 
> I am using SP120 HP. Soon maybe tomorrow, I will change to F12 push only to see if it makes difference at all.


Oh, 1.28V is lower than I would have expected. As for the core difference, that's pretty normal with these chips. Probably just slightly uneven contact of the IHS with the die, or some other inherent factor of the CPU. 13C is a little higher than usual (normally around 10C) but nothing to really worry about.


----------



## BoredErica

Your temps are average. Haswells run hot. Just stay out of triple digits.


----------



## rickyman0319

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Oh, 1.28V is lower than I would have expected. As for the core difference, that's pretty normal with these chips. Probably just slightly uneven contact of the IHS with the die, or some other inherent factor of the CPU. 13C is a little higher than usual (normally around 10C) but nothing to really worry about.


how do I fix it that it will be evenly?

I am wondering if I can mixed another tim on the block. I meant put another thermal paste on it so it makes 0-3 cores little bit cooler.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> how do I fix it that it will be evenly?
> 
> I am wondering if I can mixed another tim on the block. I meant put another thermal paste on it so it makes 0-3 cores little bit cooler.


Unless your first application sucked, don't expect a miracle, lol. Pea method, that's all.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> how do I fix it that it will be evenly?
> 
> I am wondering if I can mixed another tim on the block. I meant put another thermal paste on it so it makes 0-3 cores little bit cooler.


Delidding tends to even it out pretty well, but that's kind of a drastic step for what is basically normal behavior. You can try re-applying the TIM to the IHS and re-seating the cooler, that might help even it out some.


----------



## rickyman0319

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Delidding tends to even it out pretty well, but that's kind of a drastic step for what is basically normal behavior. You can try re-applying the TIM to the IHS and re-seating the cooler, that might help even it out some.


cool, I will reaply tim tomorrow cause I am also going to replace SP120 HP with F12.

do you guys think SP120 HP is better than F12? or it is about the same?


----------



## Ryude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> cool, I will reaply tim tomorrow cause I am also going to replace SP120 HP with F12.
> 
> do you guys think SP120 HP is better than F12? or it is about the same?


F12 is quieter, SP120 is better cooling performance. Honestly though, my SP120 doesn't get audible unless it's over 80%.


----------



## rickyman0319

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryude*
> 
> F12 is quieter, SP120 is better cooling performance. Honestly though, my SP120 doesn't get audible unless it's over 80%.


is ur Sp120 same as mine? mine is Sp120 HP (and not quiet one). anyway I am not using orginal SP120 that came with the cooler. I am using Sp120 (w/o PWM)


----------



## BoredErica

Just benched with 4.6ghz, 4.1ghz uncore. As expected performance increase over 3.4ghz uncore is approximately (or less than) 0.05ghz increase in core clock.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Just benched with 4.6ghz, 4.1ghz uncore. As expected performance increase over 3.4ghz uncore is approximately (or less than) 0.05ghz increase in core clock.


Higher uncore can help improve performance, but core speed is still king. Uncore overclocking is similar to memory overclocking, there can be gains, but they are the last things to work on when fine tuning. You pretty much have to run benches to see any difference, it wouldn't be noticeable in daily stuff.


----------



## rickyman0319

do u think F12 with one fan push better performace than SP120 PE with one fan push and pull?

I am curious if I can rma my cpu to intel and wait for intel to send me for another one or not.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Higher uncore can help improve performance, but core speed is still king. Uncore overclocking is similar to memory overclocking, there can be gains, but they are the last things to work on when fine tuning. You pretty much have to run benches to see any difference, it wouldn't be noticeable in daily stuff.


I'm right there with you man, that's what I put in the original post of this thread.







I'm not comfortable lopping on 1.44v or higher to run 4.7ghz core clock (and giving up Chess altogether to prevent voltage overload) so 4.6ghz is my final core clock. I'm staying with x41 uncore for now. Not sure about the voltage ranges, but 1.3v or higher seems dicey.


----------



## Gomi

I am seriously loving overclocking on Haswell - It brings out my inner compulsive urge as there are so many things to tinker with and everything must work in a symbiosis in order to achieve that sweet sweet OC.

Heck, even jumping through the BIOS/UEFI is pure joy - Went with the ASUS ROG IMPACT, and the options are so plentiful that I had to sit back and take it all in, the first time I booted the system up.

Not like Ivy, which at least for me was just a question about Multi and Vcore.


----------



## steven88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Higher uncore can help improve performance, but core speed is still king. Uncore overclocking is similar to memory overclocking, there can be gains, but they are the last things to work on when fine tuning. You pretty much have to run benches to see any difference, it wouldn't be noticeable in daily stuff.


So you would say buy an SSD (or similar) instead of worrying about the uncore?


----------



## Ryude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steven88*
> 
> So you would say buy an SSD (or similar) instead of worrying about the uncore?


An SSD is a requirement for me, it's the single largest upgrade you can do.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steven88*
> 
> So you would say buy an SSD (or similar) instead of worrying about the uncore?


Abso-freakin-lutely.


----------



## BoredErica

You should have SSD either way. CPU Uncore is about CPU performance... The CPU will calculate faster with higher uncore. It relates somewhat to memory but not like a SSD IIRC. Like, a HDD or ram or CPU cache or Vram, they are all forms of memory but I wouldn't directly compare them because they are not the same thing.


----------



## Gomi

Quick 5 minute test to check temps etc. before I start a long term test.

Multiplier 47

Uncore 42

Vcore 1.30

Uncore 1.20

Memory @ 2666Mhz

Temps: 62-65-67-64 MAX.

Delided and running Bare Die.

*NOTE:*
I always been kind of upside / down when OC´ing - I started out setting the Vcore to 1.30, could be the OC would be more stable at lower voltage, but I will fine tune and find the lowest Vcore needed for a given multiplier in the end of my session.



If I am missing a setting that would turn the table even futher, let me know - Still got oceans to learn on Haswell OC


----------



## Anusha

Hi,

I decided that I'm not going to cook my CPU with Prime95 or LinX so I just ran RealBench overnight (for like 7hrs) and found settings that were stable (enough). I don't get BSODs while playing Crysis 3 either.

But I'm getting idle BSODs. Even when I'm watching movies or talking in Skype, or doing the simplest thing like writing this post, I don't get BSODs. If I leave it there without doing anything, I would get the BSOD. The bugcheck is 0x124.

Here are my bios settings. Even though I've set 0.109V as offset in adaptive mode, actually, 0.089V is where the RealBench passed.







I currently have all the power saving features turned on, including the halt states, because disabling them didn't make any difference. i figured they were not to blame. but not sure tbh. because it doesn't BSOD when i'm doing even the slightest thing.




i think i can use manual mode, but then i would need to use a higher Vcore because it can fail in AVX tests. i'd try that as last resort.

any help is appreciated.


----------



## pandalin

The additional voltage is the start voltage to apply, it should not be 0.001 but the default voltage for your cpu. You see under it there is a total that your says it is 0.110 so when load applied, the adaptive state i guess is handling your vcore, but once idle, it sets it to 0.110 and that's why i guess you get the bsods. You don't need offset with adaptive. Just set the additional to whatever vcore you want and enable c states. at idle it will downvolt enough so that you don't get bsods.


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pandalin*
> 
> The additional voltage is the start voltage to apply, it should not be 0.001 but the default voltage for your cpu. You see under it there is a total that your says it is 0.110 so when load applied, the adaptive state i guess is handling your vcore, but once idle, it sets it to 0.110 and that's why i guess you get the bsods. You don't need offset with adaptive. Just set the additional to whatever vcore you want and enable c states. at idle it will downvolt enough so that you don't get bsods.


Guess that did the trick. Thanks. I feel like a total n00b.


----------



## rickyman0319

I change SP120 PE to H80i (orginal fans) and add some tim paste.

right now I am overclock:

core 44ghz
uncore 3.4 ghz
vcore 1.216

I don't know why that H80i is better than Sp120 PE. I am thinking that it is the samething but maybe not.

all core temp is below 80C . that is pretty good. I think. it is only 9 minutes. I know it is early for making stability test.

oh yeah, I am doing prime95 with blend.

update 2:

core and uncore are 44ghz
vcore 1.28
temp is 70c-85C


----------



## Ponteral

Hi Guys,

I'm still testing 4.7 GHz. Now I'm running AIDA Stability test.. and I've got until now best results.. I have Vcore 1.250v and I'm running now almost 90 minutes and still okey.. Wish me luck. BTW: I read on first side, that test OC stability with AIDA64. It will need 12-24 hours, On youtube I found 6 hours AIDA and 6 hours Prime95. How long to stress it do you recommend? Is it enough to stress it with AIDA64 for 6 hours? thank you


----------



## Gomi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ponteral*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> I'm still testing 4.7 GHz. Now I'm running AIDA Stability test.. and I've got until now best results.. I have Vcore 1.250v and I'm running now almost 90 minutes and still okey.. Wish me luck. BTW: I read on first side, that test OC stability with AIDA64. It will need 12-24 hours, On youtube I found 6 hours AIDA and 6 hours Prime95. How long to stress it do you recommend? Is it enough to stress it with AIDA64 for 6 hours? thank you


Stress it overnight - Then start stressing it with the stuff you really use your PC with, unless that is staring at AIDA/PRIME all day long - If so, seek medical help


----------



## rickyman0319

how long do you guys want it to be prime95 or aida in order to be on sheet?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> how long do you guys want it to be prime95 or aida in order to be on sheet?


Technically there is no requirement on how long but when I put somebody on the sheet I expect 3 hours minimum. If you did 12 hours, tell me, or maybe a screenshot, and I'll post it as "Prime 12 hr". I'll list the most intensive stress test in the box for your name. The reason why I expect 3 hours or more is because I almost never get the data on how many hours a person stressed. If you insist on stressing, say, 1 hour, I just need to know you only did 1 hour and I'll adjust the data accordingly.


----------



## rickyman0319

this is what I got so far:

4.4ghz (uncore and core)
vcore 1.28

h80i + stock fans

most temp is around 75-85

get more info update when finish 3 hrs stress test or more

where can I look to see how long I did prime?


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ponteral*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> I'm still testing 4.7 GHz. Now I'm running AIDA Stability test.. and I've got until now best results.. I have Vcore 1.250v and I'm running now almost 90 minutes and still okey.. Wish me luck. BTW: I read on first side, that test OC stability with AIDA64. It will need 12-24 hours, On youtube I found 6 hours AIDA and 6 hours Prime95. How long to stress it do you recommend? Is it enough to stress it with AIDA64 for 6 hours? thank you


Sounds like you got a better chip this time! I would recommend Intel Burn Test first because it is pretty fast and will tell you if you more or less in the right ball park. I do 20 runs on maximum memory. Then to fine tune it use Prime 95 blend for 5+ hours or OCCT test (not Linpack test, that is for heat generation) for 5+ hours. If you don't get any crashes you are pretty stable, if you do however you may have to either raise the voltage or lower the multiplier. I don't use Aida64 anymore because it doesn't detect instability as well as other stress tests. Besides my trial ran out a few weeks ago and I am certainly not paying for that program.


----------



## TLM-610

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> how long do you guys want it to be prime95 or aida in order to be on sheet?


Right now I wouldn't vouch for prime because as of writing this the latest can't test for AVX2 stability which the Haswell has, so even if it may report stability, you aren't stable.


----------



## Darklyric

so maybe prime + avx2 (*insert here) for ultimate stressing. Honestly on my fx chips i just run bf with sc2 open in the background and 100 things open underneath it all monitoring everything + an av scan and it hasn't failed me yet. Probably why my vcore is lower than most guys too lol but if it can take that that that's all i really need.


----------



## rickyman0319

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TLM-610*
> 
> Right now I wouldn't vouch for prime because as of writing this the latest can't test for AVX2 stability which the Haswell has, so even if it may report stability, you aren't stable.


so how do I know it is stable enough? what programs tell me that?


----------



## Forceman

There is no single program that can be used to declare your system "stable". If you can run a bunch of passes of IBT on Very High or Maximum, or you can pass 6 hours or so of Prime95, then it is probably "stable enough". I've started running 10 passes of IBT at Very High (because Maximum takes forever), then encode a 2 hour movie in x264, then run some game benchmark loops (Sleeping Dogs, Metro:LL, Stalker: CS, and BF3). If it gets thorugh all that, then it's good enough for what I use it for, which is general prodcutivity and gaming. If you want to fold on it, or do mission critical tasks, then you might want to do some more in-depth testing, but at some point you just have to decide it is stable enough for what you do, and start using it. Otherwise you'll just be running Prime95 on it forever.


----------



## Darklyric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> so how do I know it is stable enough? what programs tell me that?


kinda wondering the same thing. Do you know of a good avx2 stressing program that can run on top of of normal stresses?


----------



## rickyman0319

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> There is no single program that can be used to declare your system "stable". If you can run a bunch of passes of IBT on Very High or Maximum, or you can pass 6 hours or so of Prime95, then it is probably "stable enough". I've started running 10 passes of IBT at Very High (because Maximum takes forever), then encode a 2 hour movie in x264, then run some game benchmark loops (Sleeping Dogs, Metro:LL, Stalker: CS, and BF3). If it gets thorugh all that, then it's good enough for what I use it for, which is general prodcutivity and gaming. If you want to fold on it, or do mission critical tasks, then you might want to do some more in-depth testing, but at some point you just have to decide it is stable enough for what you do, and start using it. Otherwise you'll just be running Prime95 on it forever.


okay , then I will try run 3 or more hours or prime95 to see what happen.


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> so how do I know it is stable enough? what programs tell me that?


If you aren't going to use programs with AVX2 or even AVX instruction sets then use any of the popular stress tests. OCCT, Prime, IBT, or video compression programs, etc. Passmark is an interesting stress test because it tries to simulate real world usage by stressing everything at once (DVD drive, hard drives, network, CPU, GPU, power supply, etc.) I doesnt use AVX instruction sets so you can use it with adaptive voltage. It is likely not a very intensive test for any specific component, but it will simulate real world usage better than others will.

Aida is a total BS program. It had me believe that I was stable at 4.8 at 1.290V because it ran for over 5 hours (I have the screenshot). Then it failed almost instantly while running Cinebench a single time. I then tested it with IBT and Prime and I need at least 1.325V to even get them to run. I haven't done real testing at 4.8 because I won't use that speed for any length of time. I wanted to just get an idea of the ball park voltages needed for 4.7 and 4.8. Aida is very misleading...


----------



## rickyman0319

this is what I have so far


----------



## BoredErica

As I said in this thread's original post, AVX2 stressing is pointless and will just stifle your overclocking ability if you don't even use AVX2. I know I don't. Prime's got AVX stressing, you pass it, you're fine.

But you know, if you want to throttle at less than 1.3v when I'm at closer to 1.4v on air, that's fine too. Your machine. Did you build the machine to Linpack overnight every night?


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darklyric*
> 
> kinda wondering the same thing. Do you know of a good avx2 stressing program that can run on top of of normal stresses?


As far as I know, the only AVX2 test available is Intel Linpack.

http://software.intel.com/en-us/articles/intel-math-kernel-library-linpack-download

If you have a 4770K you'll either need to disable hyperthreading in the BIOS, or run the program with a custom script that limits it to 4 threads - it doesn't play well with HT as-is.

Edit: Here's the script to use:

Code:



Code:


@echo off
SETLOCAL

rem Setting up affinity for better threading performance
set KMP_AFFINITY=nowarnings,compact,granularity=fine
rem Setting path to OpenMP library
set PATH=..\..\..\redist\intel64\compiler;%PATH%

echo Running linpack_xeon64.exe. Output can be found in win_xeon64.txt.
start /b /affinity 55 linpack_xeon64.exe lininput_xeon64 > win_xeon64.txt

echo.
echo When this window closes the calculation is done.

ENDLOCAL


----------



## rickyman0319

my overclock speed is following:

4.4ghz (uncore and core)
vcore 1.28

at u can see my temp is good enough when I switch sp120 to h80i fans. I don't know why is that.

I also put tim in it cpu.


----------



## BangBangPlay

I have been playing around with my Cache Ratio (ring bus) at higher values closer to my OC of 4.6 and it does make it less stable. I originally was using 3.8 GHz cache ratio, but have bumped it up to 4.2 and 4.4 for testing. Although I have increased the Cache voltage the core voltage also needs to be bumped up slightly to keep it stable. I have been doing runs of Prime for 5 hours to test stability. I don't know that the higher cache ratio is really worth the extra voltage it requires, albeit small increases. So lowering the cache ratio definitely can help to stabilize OCs at higher multis.


----------



## rickyman0319

I am wondering am I qualify yet to be on the list.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> I am wondering am I qualify yet to be on the list.


Are your settings final or close to final?


----------



## rickyman0319

in 10-20 minutes I will stop the prime95 and go to bios and screenshot the setting,


----------



## TLM-610

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> As I said in this thread's original post, AVX2 stressing is pointless and will just stifle your overclocking ability if you don't even use AVX2. I know I don't. Prime's got AVX stressing, you pass it, you're fine.
> 
> But you know, if you want to throttle at less than 1.3v when I'm at closer to 1.4v on air, that's fine too. Your machine. Did you build the machine to Linpack overnight every night?


I have seen many like you here. They will stress their PCs and make stability with your assumption, only for 6 months to 1 year to pass and they are here posting instability with previously stable settings. What you don't realize is application development never stops, newer instructions means better superior performance over previous instructions, just because no one is using AVX or AVX2 right now doesn't mean it was put in the processor for decoration or for fun. Apps will afterwards start using it and you will be definitely unstable.....period!
Am watching you closely now and will refer you to this post ones you are here as an OP with instability.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> Aida is a total BS program. It had me believe that I was stable at 4.8 at 1.290V because it ran for over 5 hours (I have the screenshot). Then it failed almost instantly while running Cinebench a single time. I then tested it with IBT and Prime and I need at least 1.325V to even get them to run. I haven't done real testing at 4.8 because I won't use that speed for any length of time. I wanted to just get an idea of the ball park voltages needed for 4.7 and 4.8. Aida is very misleading...


I know of some Aida fan boys here who would flame the hell out of your comment just because its FPU cause you chip to heat up like a super nova (significantly much higher than prime can currently do).
I find that really stupid because the idea is stability not how much a synthetic can flame up your chip.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> There is no single program that can be used to declare your system "stable". If you can run a bunch of passes of IBT on Very High or Maximum, or you can pass 6 hours or so of Prime95, then it is probably "stable enough". I've started running 10 passes of IBT at Very High (because Maximum takes forever), then encode a 2 hour movie in x264, then run some game benchmark loops (Sleeping Dogs, Metro:LL, Stalker: CS, and BF3). If it gets thorugh all that, then it's good enough for what I use it for, which is general prodcutivity and gaming. If you want to fold on it, or do mission critical tasks, then you might want to do some more in-depth testing, but at some point you just have to decide it is stable enough for what you do, and start using it. Otherwise you'll just be running Prime95 on it forever.


@rickyman0319 Forceman has a solution I would also take to since the idea is test until it can't crash no more no matter what, ,noting keenly what bsods you are experiencing to counter accurately.


----------



## Darklyric

^^ I agree since that's the only substantial benefit to haswell ""IMO""(well maybe the igpu for some). Honestly cant wait till some avx2 optimized apps come out and make thing jump 20-40% in performance like we've been promised. And your right they will be coming but on what scale who knows so for now ill stick to non avx2 stressing but its still nice to know its out there when i need it.

Side note, isn't amd using this new instruction set on their chips as well and if so that should push devs a little


----------



## rickyman0319

stable 4.4ghz

uncore and core (4.4ghz) with 1.28v







I hope this is enough for proof.


----------



## EarlZ

Drop the AIDA,Prime and other synthetics honestly unless those are the apps that you actually run on a daily basis on your PC.

No matter what overclock you have, unless it is extremely over volted for that clock you will get a BSOD sooner or later, no matter if you passed 24hrs prime, if you extended the test you will BSOD maybe in 48 or 72hrs after that test, Apart form that its a huge waste of time, though you can test for like 1-2hrs if you really like. do some real world testing. The annoying thing with my h.264 encoding is it takes 7+ hours at times for it to BSOD.


----------



## BoredErica

Lol ok, thanks for judging what I want with my own PC and what apps I will or will not use. If it happens that some blockbuster AVX2 program comes out, FINE. I'll lower my overclock/settings. Until then, no. Watching me closely? What am I, 5?

I can decide what programs I want to use, and I can decide if I want to alter my settings in the future... as you say, ...period!

Tell you what. If in a year's time or less, there comes out a AVX2 (note the 2 at the end) program that I really want to use and I bsod if I don't change my settings, I'll personally PM you to tell you how right I was that I can change my settings when the situation changes. But oh hoho, you know many like me and you're going to closely watch me and refer people to the post where I failed so badly. I guess I enjoy the attention.

See, I welcome criticism but not when it's framed in that way.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Drop the AIDA,Prime and other synthetics honestly unless those are the apps that you actually run on a daily basis on your PC.
> 
> No matter what overclock you have, unless it is extremely over volted for that clock you will get a BSOD sooner or later, no matter if you passed 24hrs prime, if you extended the test you will BSOD maybe in 48 or 72hrs after that test, Apart form that its a huge waste of time, though you can test for like 1-2hrs if you really like. do some real world testing. The annoying thing with my h.264 encoding is it takes 7+ hours at times for it to BSOD.


The reason people use stress tests is because it (should) speed up the detection time. I would rather find an instability after an hour of Prime than 7 hours of x264. There us no magic bullet for testing, but by testing far beyond a "normal" load you can reduce the chances of the system failing under a normal load.


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Drop the AIDA,Prime and other synthetics honestly unless those are the apps that you actually run on a daily basis on your PC.
> 
> No matter what overclock you have, unless it is extremely over volted for that clock you will get a BSOD sooner or later, no matter if you passed 24hrs prime, if you extended the test you will BSOD maybe in 48 or 72hrs after that test, Apart form that its a huge waste of time, though you can test for like 1-2hrs if you really like. do some real world testing. The annoying thing with my h.264 encoding is it takes 7+ hours at times for it to BSOD.
> 
> 
> 
> The reason people use stress tests is because it (should) speed up the detection time. I would rather find an instability after an hour of Prime than 7 hours of x264. There us no magic bullet for testing, but by testing far beyond a "normal" load you can reduce the chances of the system failing under a normal load.
Click to expand...

But the thing here is that a lot are 'passing' prime and ibt but still fails in gaming and h.264 at a faster rate compared to prime.
Haswell is a mixed bag of fun and frustration I tell you, I never had this with SB as it was so straight forward and boring (lol)


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> But the thing here is that a lot are 'passing' prime and ibt but still fails in gaming and h.264 at a faster rate compared to prime.
> Haswell is a mixed bag of fun and frustration I tell you, I never had this with SB as it was so straight forward and boring (lol)


Some people like the struggle of figuring things out, but I just want better performance, lol. I'd go back to boring if I could.


----------



## rickyman0319

I am not adding yet. strange why?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> I am not adding yet. strange why?


Oh yeah, I forgot to. I've added you, list should update soon.

Can you list your CPU cooler, batch number, ram speed? You did 3 hr prime?


----------



## rickyman0319

h80+ stock fan for now.
l32b345
ddr6-1600 for now
yes I did 3 hrs prime

update:

I just change stock fan to F12 push w/ H80
same speed and uncore and vcore


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> h80+ stock fan for now.
> l32b345
> ddr6-1600 for now
> yes I did 3 hrs prime
> 
> update:
> 
> I just change stock fan to F12 push w/ H80
> same speed and uncore and vcore


Alright, info updated. I wouldn't up your uncore voltage any higher than your current settings, it's a wee bit high.

I'll try x47 again to see what voltage is required. I'll also try to get x46 core, x42 uncore up from x41 uncore.


----------



## Darklyric

Where can i get some ddr6-1600?


----------



## rickyman0319

my vcores 1.28 and uncore vcore is auto


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> my vcores 1.28 and uncore vcore is auto


Yup, but it looks like your bios is setting 1.32v for uncore.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darklyric*
> 
> Where can i get some ddr6-1600?


You'll fine it in an alternate universe, lol.


----------



## rickyman0319

u need to change my cpu. it is i7 4770k not i7 4670k

so what voltage I should put it?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> u need to change my cpu. it is i7 4770k not i7 4670k


Done.


----------



## rickyman0319

what uncore voltage I am going to put it?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> what uncore voltage I am going to put it?


Well right now I think your settings are fine, but auto typically isn't the most efficient way out. As I've stated in my guide, first you manually set uncore to stock because it can hinder core clock overclock. Remember, tests after tests show that uncore is not a big factor in performance. Once you've settled a max core clock you then start to tweak the uncore, raising it as high as you can and giving it the minimum required voltage for stability. Personally I strive to hit 1.3v or less for my uncore voltage.

So I'm assuming you did all that. Just try to lower your uncore voltage and see when it begins to get unstable, then stop and raise it just a bit.


----------



## PureBlackFire

MaxxMem:


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PureBlackFire*
> 
> MaxxMem:


Hey, can you post your core/uncore voltage, uncore speed, batch, ram setting please?


----------



## rickyman0319

is there a list of voltage requirement for haswell? or not?


----------



## Ryude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> is there a list of voltage requirement for haswell? or not?


Yes there is actually.
Quote:


> ASUS has tested a couple hundred Haswell processors at this time and this is ASUS' specific feedback from that overclock testing.
> 
> 70% of CPUs can clock to 4.5GHz
> 30% of CPUs can clock to 4.6GHz
> 20% of CPUs can clock to 4.7GHz
> 10% of CPUs can to 4.8GHz
> Overall you will find most CPUs capable of reaching 44x to 45x with varying levels of voltage.
> 
> Given the wide variety of voltages ASUS has seen at various clock speeds, it made some recommendations based on CPU core voltage needs.
> 
> For voltages up to 1.250-1.265 a Cooling solution meeting a minimum of a Corsair H80i is advised, superior performance can be offered by moving to the H90 or higher performing dual fan closed loop solutions.
> 
> For voltages up to 1.275-1.300 a cooling solution meeting a minimum of a Corsair H100i is advised.
> 
> For voltages up to or greater than 1.300v a high performance water cooling system is recommended. Minimum recommendation would be a unit such as Koolance EX2-755.
> 
> For voltages up to or greater than 1.350 a high performance water cooling system is recommended. Minimum recommendation would be a unit such as a Koolance EX2-1055.
> 
> Keep in mind these recommendations are based on controlling peak temperatures and loads under synthetic stress applications. For nominal real world usage load temperatures will be considerably under that of stress tests.


An average Haswell chip will require the following voltages for a stable overclock:
4.2GHz: 1.15v
4.3GHz: 1.18v
4.4GHz: 1.21v
4.5GHz: 1.25v
4.6GHz: 1.3v
4.7GHz: 1.35v
4.8GHz: 1.4v

Remember, that's average and yours may be stable with less or more voltage.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryude*
> 
> Yes there is actually.
> An average Haswell chip will require the following voltages for a stable overclock:
> 4.2GHz: 1.15v
> 4.3GHz: 1.18v
> 4.4GHz: 1.21v
> 4.5GHz: 1.25v
> 4.6GHz: 1.3v
> 4.7GHz: 1.35v
> 4.8GHz: 1.4v
> 
> Remember, that's average and yours may be stable with less or more voltage.


I feel that list looks like an above average CPU.


----------



## Ryude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I feel that list looks like an above average CPU.


You have a below average chip, unfortunate :/


----------



## rickyman0319

hmm, 4,5ghz with 1.25vcore

is that a list that requirement for uncore vcore and not core vcore. or they both the same thing.

I think my cpu is below average also.

I don't know I will see.

test out voltage right now with 4.4ghz @ 1.21v


----------



## Ryude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> hmm, 4,5ghz with 1.25vcore
> 
> is that a list that requirement for uncore vcore and not core vcore. or they both the same thing.


Uncore is different and you can actually destroy your Northbridge if you use more than about 1.2-1.3v uncore. Vcore is what I was referring to.


----------



## rickyman0319

so I guess I will left uncore alone.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I feel that list looks like an above average CPU.


Agreed. I think that's based off the cherry-picked pre-release samples. Either that or it's a loose definition of stable, like 6 hours of Aida or something.

Or maybe I'm just bitter.


----------



## rickyman0319

what is stock uncore voltage?


----------



## Ryude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> what is stock uncore voltage?


1.050v


----------



## rickyman0319

is there stock voltage for any speed on uncore?


----------



## Ryude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> is there stock voltage for any speed on uncore?


I'm guessing you mean if you leave it on auto voltage will it change when you increase uncore frequency. No, it will stay at 1.050v.


----------



## rickyman0319

but according to my bios for 4.4ghz it is not stock uncore voltage


----------



## Ryude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> but according to my bios for 4.4ghz it is not stock uncore voltage


Every chip has different voltages from something called the VID, Intel tests the chip at the factory to see how much voltage it requires and then puts that voltage into the VID.


----------



## rickyman0319

so VID is uncore voltage then.


----------



## Ryude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> so VID is uncore voltage then.


No, VID isn't a voltage for anything it's just a list that the BIOS uses in order to find out what the stock voltages should be for vcore/uncore.

http://www.overclock.net/t/665362/vid-voltage-identification-explained


----------



## rickyman0319

I am doing again.

4.4ghz (core & uncore)
1.21 vcore
uncore auto

it boots and prime95 right now.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> but according to my bios for 4.4ghz it is not stock uncore voltage


The motherboard/BIOS may have Auto rules that change various voltages based on the speeds.


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Hey, can you post your core/uncore voltage, uncore speed, batch, ram setting please?


core: 4.5ghz/1.244v
uncore: auto
batch: 3309B084
ram: 8GB g.skill trident X 2400mhz (10-12-12-31 2T) 1.65v - haven't tried to oc the memory yet


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryude*
> 
> I'm guessing you mean if you leave it on auto voltage will it change when you increase uncore frequency. No, it will stay at 1.050v.


I don't know about other boards, but on Maximus VI Hero, AUTO Vuncore means it is not static. At 35x, it is 1.05V. At 39x, it is 1.15V etc. maybe there is an upper limit.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PureBlackFire*
> 
> MaxxMem:


Read my mind, I was going to play maxxmem tonight & see if i can do better than my 3770k results.


----------



## rickyman0319

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> The motherboard/BIOS may have Auto rules that change various voltages based on the speeds.


I am guess I will left it alone like auto.


----------



## rickyman0319

I have Asus grypton motherboard. so if it says " LLC/Ring" does it means Uncore voltage or not.


----------



## BangBangPlay

So I have been running some tests and I boosted my cache ratio from 38 to 42 and I needed to up my core voltage from 1.218V to 1.223V to keep it stable. Temps are about the same, so I am unsure whether to keep my new settings with a slightly higher cache ratio (and cache voltage too) or just switch back to 38.

20 runs of Max IBT


5 Hours of Prime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> I have Asus grypton motherboard. so if it says " LLC/Ring" does it means Uncore voltage or not.


If you are referring to HWMonitor, yes it represents the cache voltage. I noticed that it is always higher than the value I input. In the picture above I believe I had set cache voltage to 1.185V and it appears as 1.213V. I don't know whether HWMonitor is wrong, or if the system is adding extra voltage to my manual input.


----------



## rickyman0319

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> So I have been running some tests and I boosted my cache ratio from 38 to 42 and I needed to up my core voltage from 1.218V to 1.223V to keep it stable. Temps are about the same, so I am unsure whether to keep my new settings with a slightly higher cache ratio (and cache voltage too) or just switch back to 38.


what is ur uncore voltage @ what speed?


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> what is ur uncore voltage @ what speed?


Uncore is set to 4.2 GHz and I have it's voltage set at manual input to 1.185V. Although HWMonitor shows 1.213V under LLC/Ring, so I assume that it is the ladder. I know the core voltage increase isn't much, but I don't know if it is worth raising the uncore. I also wanted to help illustrate that higher uncore does represent higher core voltage and vice versa. So if some are having issues with stability they can lower the cache ratio (uncore) and maybe gain more stability. The best way to view the screenshots is to open the picture in another tab and not use the gallery viewer for OCN, everything is much more legible and clear.


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> what is stock uncore voltage?
> 
> 
> 
> 1.050v
Click to expand...

Based on the mobo read out points I think is mine is 1.120


----------



## Ryude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Based on the mobo read out points I think is mine is 1.120


I think every CPU is different, mine is x38 and 1.050v.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> so VID is uncore voltage then.


No. VID is voltage to the entire CPU, including uncore. Uncore voltage is uncore voltage.

When you overclocked your uncore to 4.4ghz, you left the voltage setting to 'auto' meaning the motherboard gets to decide what voltage to pick. It will pick a higher voltage than stock.

The stock voltage for the cpu varies by cpu.

I got my uncore from 3.4 to 4.1ghz, and I got a small speed boost. I had 3.948 billion nodes after 5 minutes of my chess benchmark with 3.4 uncore. I had 3.98xx billion nodes after changing that to 4.1ghz. The difference is small but it's there. Remember, the original post of this thread contains charts on benchmarks of different settings on Haswell, playing around with uncore and core speeds.

Rickyman, don't forget I set up the chart on the first page of this thread for a reason. Browse through it to check out what settings others have. If you looked closely you'll find my setting:

x46 core, x41 uncore

1.385v, 1.25v


----------



## rickyman0319

if I know the uncore voltage for 4.4ghz then I wil put it but I don't know . if I overclocked again, shall I just set auto and auto voltage alone or not.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> if I know the uncore voltage for 4.4ghz then I wil put it but I don't know . if I overclocked again, shall I just set auto and auto voltage alone or not.


If you're going to overclock I suggest setting voltage yourself. Your screen shot showed the voltage the motherboard was setting under auto, anyways. So you know what voltage it was at. Just play around from there. Try not to go any higher.

I assume you have previously set uncore to stock MANUALLY (not auto), and already tried to increase core multiplier to the highest you can.


----------



## Ryude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> if I know the uncore voltage for 4.4ghz then I wil put it but I don't know . if I overclocked again, shall I just set auto and auto voltage alone or not.


For vcore you should never use auto, but for uncore it's fine.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryude*
> 
> For vcore you should never use auto, but for uncore it's fine.


IIRC it was at like 1.327v though. Let's say he managed to up h is core multiplier by one. His uncore goes up by one. His voltage goes above 1.327v. Best keep that number lower or at least be wary of the voltage.


----------



## Darklyric

Ah i love this thread, people actually seem helpful. Cant wait to slack mine together this weekend


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darklyric*
> 
> Ah i love this thread, people actually seem helpful. Cant wait to slack mine together this weekend


Excellent, post your overclocking results when you're done! I'm doing a database of all overclocking results on the first page.


----------



## Ryude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> IIRC it was at like 1.327v though. Let's say he managed to up h is core multiplier by one. His uncore goes up by one. His voltage goes above 1.327v. Best keep that number lower or at least be wary of the voltage.


Uncore isn't locked to core anymore, so why would he raise his uncore?


----------



## Darklyric

I sure will once i slap this 4670k and z87 extreme4 together on sunday (hopefully it all works lol)









Wish me luck at the loto!


----------



## rickyman0319

since I cannot do auto, I have to do manual. maybe I can set to 1.2 uncore voltage and set the Overrider Voltage to disable. I think that may work.

do u think so?


----------



## rickyman0319

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryude*
> 
> Uncore isn't locked to core anymore, so why would he raise his uncore?


I don't know maybe I set the overrider voltage to enable. am I suppose to set disable?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryude*
> 
> Uncore isn't locked to core anymore, so why would he raise his uncore?


Because he seems to either have a motherboard setting that keeps the ratio 1:1 or that's simply how he tweaks his settings.


----------



## rickyman0319

u saw how I tweak it. I did not do anything stupid. I don't thik.

I only set core,uncore , vcore. and set uncore vcore to auto most of the time and override voltage to enable. all of the thing is auto.


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryude*
> 
> For vcore you should never use auto, but for uncore it's fine.


I'm not to sure about leaving it on auto. I noticed that mine was very low 0.8 when I left it on auto and had the Uncore set to 38. Actually Darkwizzie has my results, if I remember correctly it was around 0.895V. That is too low and I noticed that most people have it closer to 1.200V. I have mine set to adaptive 1.185V ATM and it was plenty stable after 5 hours of Prime. I didn't notice any excess heat from bumping it up a little. If you leave it at 38 or under, auto should be fine, but if you decide to go above that I would start to increase it gradually and also increase your CPU core voltage slightly too.


----------



## BoredErica

BangBangPlay, there's always the first page, with all the data I've collected. On there it shows 0.812v.

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> u saw how I tweak it. I did not do anything stupid. I don't thik.
> 
> I only set core,uncore , vcore. and set uncore vcore to auto most of the time and override voltage to enable. all of the thing is auto.


1. Set Uncore (AKA Ring Bus) to core ratio to manual. Set it to stock multiplier manually. With ring bus running on stock and locked at stock for now, no need to fiddle with ring bus voltage. That goes to auto.
2. Set any XMP profile OFF for ram. If your ram is above 1600, set it to 1600, no higher while we're testing overclocks. Heck, if your ram is XMP'ed for 1600, lower it to non XMP. Doesn't hurt.
3. Start ramping up the core multiplier and voltage until you think you've found your sweet spot. Do stress test and if you pass, go to step 4.
NOTE: Yes, you up the core multiplier by 1 each time. You can probably get away with starting at 4ghz though. Because the core clock is 100, 100 x 40 = 4000mhz or 4ghz.
4. Now we fiddle with ram, higher ring bus/ring bus voltage in effort to get marginally better performance. Stress test. Do not raise ring bus or ram if it means lowering core clock for stability.
5. Set it to adaptive mode instead of manual now. Do not stress with adaptive.

At step four, you now begin to touch uncore. Raise it and input a higher voltage as needed. After all steps are done, the core voltage and ring bus voltage should all be manual with your own values, not auto.


----------



## rickyman0319

is this correct:







that is what I did so far?


----------



## BoredErica

I don't know what you meant by correct. You successfully entered a manual voltage for the cache ratio. I'm assuming you're stable at that voltage.


----------



## Ponteral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> Sounds like you got a better chip this time! I would recommend Intel Burn Test first because it is pretty fast and will tell you if you more or less in the right ball park. I do 20 runs on maximum memory. Then to fine tune it use Prime 95 blend for 5+ hours or OCCT test (not Linpack test, that is for heat generation) for 5+ hours. If you don't get any crashes you are pretty stable, if you do however you may have to either raise the voltage or lower the multiplier. I don't use Aida64 anymore because it doesn't detect instability as well as other stress tests. Besides my trial ran out a few weeks ago and I am certainly not paying for that program.


Okey. I will try. I let it over night and after 7 hours in AIDA it still running. But I had to increase Vcore to 1.260V for 4.7 GHz. I'll let it until I will get back from the work.

I have temperatures on the final line with my cooler. So I will not test more than 4.7 GHz. I'm thinking about delliding.. .









BTW: I don't wanna test it in last Prime95 because it has AVX and it increase heat and also Voltage. Last version without it is 25.11. Is it okey to test it with this Prime?

IBT I will try soon as I can... Thank you...


----------



## rickyman0319

http://www.overclock.net/t/1401976/the-gigabyte-z87-haswell-overclocking-oc-guide

according to this thread on first page:

it say that ring voltage max is only 1.35 on air


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ponteral*
> 
> Okey. I will try. I let it over night and after 7 hours in AIDA it still running. But I had to increase Vcore to 1.260V for 4.7 GHz. I'll let it until I will get back from the work.
> 
> I have temperatures on the final line with my cooler. So I will not test more than 4.7 GHz. I'm thinking about delliding.. .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW: I don't wanna test it in last Prime95 because it has AVX and it increase heat and also Voltage. Last version without it is 25.11. Is it okey to test it with this Prime?
> 
> IBT I will try soon as I can... Thank you...


Don't go crazy stress testing, but don't settle with a half assed OC either. I don't like telling others what to do with their stuff, I just like to let them know what I do and offer an opinion. So I am not saying that there is one way to stress test, I am just saying that it is good to mix them up a little because some focus on specific parts of your system (CPU, RAM and cache, heat output, etc). Also there is no specific time threshold (or number of runs) for any of these tests, just don't rush them either. You will eventually figure out what tests are right for your specific usage and get your own routine with programs you like through trial and error. It all depends on what you do daily with your CPU. I occasionally do some MPEG 4 video compression so I need a stable OC or I risk wasting time compressing large videos.

Almost all stress tests will incorporate AVX instruction sets, just make sure you have your Core Voltage set to manual and not adaptive when you are stressing. You can find your settings on manual and then switch to Adaptive later if you like. Like I said before it seems like you have a very good chip, so don't be afraid to up the voltage if you get a BSOD instead of dropping the multiplier. You should be able to stabilize that OC with minimal adjustment. Let us know how you make out...


----------



## HemiRick

I was running 4.5Ghz @ 1.2 v with Vcore set to manual. Turned on adaptive and it lowered my vcore to 1.12 to 1.124 and its still stable as it was.....Adaptive works for me !


----------



## Ryude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HemiRick*
> 
> I was running 4.5Ghz @ 1.2 v with Vcore set to manual. Turned on adaptive and it lowered my vcore to 1.12 to 1.124 and its still stable as it was.....Adaptive works for me !


You lucky dog


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Based on the mobo read out points I think is mine is 1.120
> 
> 
> 
> I think every CPU is different, mine is x38 and 1.050v.
Click to expand...

Or board for that matter if Gigabyte decided a high auto voltage for them


----------



## pandalin

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> is this correct:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that is what I did so far?






1.26 vcore is high for 40 multiplier. did you try the 3 step overclock to test your cpu ?


----------



## Sarakael

First time poster here. Noob overclocker

Got a 4670k that has had a delid. (service provided by an extreme overclocker near me)

On air cooler (Cooler Master Hyper 612) I get 4.9Ghz with a vcore of 1.35 (i haven't tried to go lower)
On prime95 I blue screen after 12 min. Played games, used cinibench, sandra full benchmark multiple times etc and no blue screen.
I've upped the vcore to 1.75 in the hope that it would fix the blue screen but it still bluescreens on prime.
Temp in that run went up to 75 degrees celcius.

After settling on 4.9ghz I moved the uncore to 45 and memory is now using the xmp profile.

I can boot and run a cinibench on 5ghz no problem but seeing as I can't get the 4.9ghz stable on prime i just left it there.

I just downloaded aida64, so I'm going to give that a run and see what happens.


----------



## Ponteral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> Don't go crazy stress testing, but don't settle with a half assed OC either. I don't like telling others what to do with their stuff, I just like to let them know what I do and offer an opinion. So I am not saying that there is one way to stress test, I am just saying that it is good to mix them up a little because some focus on specific parts of your system (CPU, RAM and cache, heat output, etc). Also there is no specific time threshold (or number of runs) for any of these tests, just don't rush them either. You will eventually figure out what tests are right for your specific usage and get your own routine with programs you like through trial and error. It all depends on what you do daily with your CPU. I occasionally do some MPEG 4 video compression so I need a stable OC or I risk wasting time compressing large videos.
> 
> Almost all stress tests will incorporate AVX instruction sets, just make sure you have your Core Voltage set to manual and not adaptive when you are stressing. You can find your settings on manual and then switch to Adaptive later if you like. Like I said before it seems like you have a very good chip, so don't be afraid to up the voltage if you get a BSOD instead of dropping the multiplier. You should be able to stabilize that OC with minimal adjustment. Let us know how you make out...


Okey I understand. Thank you for help. BTW: Intel Burn test, how should I setup it? Times to run tou said 20. That's okey, but what about stress level? is it enough standard, or should I set very high or maximum?


----------



## pandalin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sarakael*
> 
> First time poster here. Noob overclocker
> 
> Got a 4670k that has had a delid. (service provided by an extreme overclocker near me)
> 
> On air cooler (Cooler Master Hyper 612) I get 4.9Ghz with a vcore of 1.35 (i haven't tried to go lower)
> On prime95 I blue screen after 12 min. Played games, used cinibench, sandra full benchmark multiple times etc and no blue screen.
> I've upped the vcore to 1.75 in the hope that it would fix the blue screen but it still bluescreens on prime.
> Temp in that run went up to 75 degrees celcius.
> 
> After settling on 4.9ghz I moved the uncore to 45 and memory is now using the xmp profile.
> 
> I can boot and run a cinibench on 5ghz no problem but seeing as I can't get the 4.9ghz stable on prime i just left it there.
> 
> I just downloaded aida64, so I'm going to give that a run and see what happens.


I think you meant VIN at 1,75. You could try 1.8 VIN and see if that helps. If that does not help, you may try to increase vcore by 0.01 and try again. Did you oc the cache also ?


----------



## Sarakael

Sorry you are right made a mistake there. Meant 1.4 vcore. My vin is at 2 all ready. I got that from sins thread about ocing with haswell and gigabyte boards. I hope that's not wrong.

Running the aida64 stress test now. First attempt blue screened at 8 min so I moved uncore back to 35 and removed the xmp profile. Now it's on 13 min average temp around 66 highest 78.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Sarakael

Ok that blue screened after 21 minutes. You asked about whether I oc'd the cache. No I don't think so. I don't know what setting in the bios you would use to do that.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## BoredErica

'I've upped the vcore to 1.75 in the hope that it would fix the blue screen but it still bluescreens on prime.'

Wait, WHAT?

Nevermind, lol. You seem to have a great CPU there. Grats.


----------



## pandalin

Uncore is cache. So if it is at 35 and still bsod'ing then i think you need to lower your core ratio. 1.4 is high on air even for a delidded cpu. Try going back to 1.35 and lowering the core to 48 and try stability testing. I'm not sure if the 2v VIN could cause stability (being in excess i think) as it is recommended to set the VIN to vcore+0.4 (or 0.5) volts. Try reducing it at least to 1.9 if not 1.85.


----------



## BoredErica

Just to double check, when you overclock your core clock, which is the first step, you need to lower uncore/ringbus/cacheratio to stock manually. Voltage on auto, no need to worry until overclocking it. After you're done with core clock and all is stable and done, then move on to ring bus. Do not lower core clock to try to get a higher ring bus. Basically, overclocking ring bus is an afterthought.

I took the time to put together a guide on the original post. I suggest reading it to understand a little bit more about Haswell ocing.

EDIT:

*404 replies to this thread! Thread not found.







*


----------



## Sarakael

I actually had vcore on 1.33. I've upped it to 1.35 and I'm running aida again. On 35 min so far. Max temp is 80.

2 questions.
Is it possible to damage your cpu with high voltage even though it's not getting that hot?

And how long should I stress test for? I really only do word processing, browsing and play game, mostly skyrim.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Sarakael




----------



## pandalin

Yes, you can damage the cpu on high voltage even if temps are ok. There are those who killed their cpu because of overvoltage even on ln2 and that's about as cold as it can get.

The stress issue is relative. If you are satisfied with a few hours then it's ok. Others run it overnight. I ran 3 hours of prime and 2 Asus RealBench runs. Don't like to over stress my cpu. Haven't got problems since.


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ponteral*
> 
> Okey I understand. Thank you for help. BTW: Intel Burn test, how should I setup it? Times to run tou said 20. That's okey, but what about stress level? is it enough standard, or should I set very high or maximum?


Maybe try 10 on Standard and then 5 runs of very high and max to give your RAM a workout. If it says that it exceeds your RAM then just quit a few programs in your start menu (like Steam for example). That will let you know if 1.26V is close to where you want it. Then maybe stress a bit with OCCT test or Prime for at least a few hours and you should be good.


----------



## luckymatt

Where's this "3 step guide" I keep hearing about? Are you referring to the OP of this thread?


----------



## Ponteral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> Maybe try 10 on Standard and then 5 runs of very high and max to give your RAM a workout. If it says that it exceeds your RAM then just quit a few programs in your start menu (like Steam for example). That will let you know if 1.26V is close to where you want it. Then maybe stress a bit with OCCT test or Prime for at least a few hours and you should be good.


Well. I have one more question. In IntelBurnTest, and it doesn't matter how I setup it, under stressing it starts throttling and temps are around 100°C, so I guess even that it passed that tests in IntelBurnTest... Can I count on it, that is "stable?" I think I can't if it throttle, or am I wrong?

BTW: I will run Prime95 it is okey with tempst, but what torture test there for stability? Small FFT, in-large FFT, or Blend test?

This is my AIDA64 snapshot after 14 hours of stressing


----------



## Gomi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luckymatt*
> 
> Where's this "3 step guide" I keep hearing about? Are you referring to the OP of this thread?


http://www.overclockers.com/3step-guide-to-overclock-intel-haswell


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ponteral*
> 
> Well. I have one more question. In IntelBurnTest, and it doesn't matter how I setup it, under stressing it starts throttling and temps are around 100°C, so I guess even that it passed that tests in IntelBurnTest... Can I count on it, that is "stable?" I think I can't if it throttle, or am I wrong?
> 
> BTW: I will run Prime95 it is okey with tempst, but what torture test there for stability? Small FFT, in-large FFT, or Blend test?
> 
> This is my AIDA64 snapshot after 14 hours of stressing


Wow, that is hot. Yeah throttling will mean it isn't getting stressed as much as you want it to. I get temps in the high 70s low 80s with IBT. Use the Prime blend so it tests CPU and RAM at the same time. The temps will jump though when it switches from small to large. If IBT is too hot you can use OCCT Linpack test, that should give you lower temps. Just don't check the AVX box. I actually prefer OCCT to Prime but I use Prime because it seems to be a "standard" here for stability.


----------



## Ponteral

Okey, I will do it. I have also last OCCT version. So I will try that. I'm happy, that it passed AIDA64, but as you said, and as I read is not sure with AIDA that it will be stable.. Thank you again.


----------



## rickyman0319

if I overclocked like 4.5 @ 1.25v , 4.2ghz uncore @ 1.24v but on prime95 it reboots. does it mean that uncore voltage is low or vcore is low.


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ponteral*
> 
> Okey, I will do it. I have also last OCCT version. So I will try that. I'm happy, that it passed AIDA64, but as you said, and as I read is not sure with AIDA that it will be stable.. Thank you again.


Yeah, Aida is misleading and I found out the hard way, so I'm only stating my experience with it. It may be ok for lower multis (4.2-4.5) but it was way off for 4.7 and 4.8 on my system. My theory is that most chips have a sweet spot that will take predictable voltage steps until a certain point. In my case it is 4.6, and anything over that requires much more fine tuning to get stable. Although I can boot at 4.8 (and even pass Aida) it requires a serious voltage step to be able to run other tests. So it is good to use different tests to see where you are at. Like I said before, I don't like to tell others how to gauge stability on their system because that would be hypocritical of me, but Ill share my experience and let you decide what is best. You have a good chip there so be careful with the temps while stressing, and don't go crazy if you don't have to.


----------



## Ponteral

I have one more question. About the Voltage. I mean Vcore.

I set it on 1.260V.. CPU-Z and HWinfo64bit shows 1.261V, that's I guess normal. But I'm little bit confused from HWmonitor, version 1.23.

It shows on Vcore in load 1.280V, why is it like that? Is it mistake, or is right like this? It shows also my set 1.260V but on VID. Can you explain it to me? or somebody? What is right? Thank's.

I'm trying non AVX Prime95 - version 25.11, then I will try the last version...


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> if I overclocked like 4.5 @ 1.25v , 4.2ghz uncore @ 1.24v but on prime95 it reboots. does it mean that uncore voltage is low or vcore is low.


Probably Vcore. Easiest way to check would be to reset the uncore to 36x while leaving the core pseed the same and see if it still does it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ponteral*
> 
> I have one more question. About the Voltage. I mean Vcore.
> 
> I set it on 1.260V.. CPU-Z and HWinfo64bit shows 1.261V, that's I guess normal. But I'm little bit confused from HWmonitor, version 1.23.
> 
> It shows on Vcore in load 1.280V, why is it like that? Is it mistake, or is right like this? It shows also my set 1.260V but on VID. Can you explain it to me? or somebody? What is right? Thank's.
> 
> I'm trying non AVX Prime95 - version 25.11, then I will try the last version...


Are you sure you are looking at Vcore in HWInfo and not VID? Vcore is usually lower down on the list - the one up at the top is VID. CPU-Z normally shows VID (or really, just whatever you set in the BIOS). It's not unusual for the voltage to be a little higher under load than what you have set - I've seen mine bump up +0.01V before, even in manual.


----------



## rickyman0319

I set the uncore speed to x36, do I set the uncore vcore to auto or something else.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> I set the uncore speed to x36, do I set the uncore vcore to auto or something else.


You can either put it at Auto, or leave it at something conservative like 1.15V.


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ponteral*
> 
> I have one more question. About the Voltage. I mean Vcore.
> 
> I set it on 1.260V.. CPU-Z and HWinfo64bit shows 1.261V, that's I guess normal. But I'm little bit confused from HWmonitor, version 1.23.
> 
> It shows on Vcore in load 1.280V, why is it like that? Is it mistake, or is right like this? It shows also my set 1.260V but on VID. Can you explain it to me? or somebody? What is right? Thank's.
> 
> I'm trying non AVX Prime95 - version 25.11, then I will try the last version...


Don't worry about it because you can't control it. HWMonitor is the only program that I know that displays this value. The rest always display the voltage that you manually enter. I initially had this same question a month ago, and I thought that LLC had something to do with it, but it doesn't. It isn't a bad idea to keep an eye on it (and how much it varies) but ultimately you can't control it. It will always be about the same offset, at least this is the case with my system. The same is also true with cache voltage, it is always a bit higher than the value entered in BIOS. Let us know how your stress testing goes...


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> Don't worry about it because you can't control it. HWMonitor is the only program that I know that displays this value. The rest always display the voltage that you manually enter.


HWInfo shows the actual Vcore also, it is just lower down in the list.


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> HWInfo shows the actual Vcore also, it is just lower down in the list.


I was referring to HWMonitor's CPU Vcore value, as it is always displayed as a higher value than what you entered. I pay attention to the VID value, as that seems to be more accurate. I focus on the value I enter in BIOS because that is what I can control. HWMonitor also displays the wrong voltage for my GPU too. I have HWinfo, but I don't typically use it for monitoring, more for random info when I need it.

This would not be the first time that third party software displays the wrong values for some motherboards. Also if the user hasn't updated either program they could be getting the wrong value. So are you trying to say that HWMonitor's vcore value is actually right and my BIOS is wrong? Or are you just pointing out that there is another program that displays the same inaccurate reading? I have read that in some cases that HWMonitor's Vcore is actually the QPI/VTT voltage, or voltage being fed into the processor.


----------



## Ponteral

Thanks guys,

HWinfo is the same like HW monitor. They show VID 1.260, but Vcore 1.280V. It also shows 1.260V on Vcore, it is on the minimal value... It's realy confusing...


----------



## BoredErica

HwInfo displays a higher voltage than I entered, but I've just about given up now.


----------



## Anusha

I was getting BSODs (0x124) while running Prime95 blend test and so I went up increasing the Vcore. Now, instead of BSODs, I'm getting rounding errros in Prime95. last time i got such errors on 3 workers (two after 2hrs, one after 3.5hrs.) rest kept running till it woke up. (ran it overnight)

could it be a difference cause now? something other than Vcore? VIN perhaps? what should i do next? any advise?

cache ratio is at 35x and voltage at 1.05V btw. VIN is at auto, must be around 1.7V (that's what the initial value is, no idea what the subsequent value is because it is now shown in bios, can only set it)


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> I was getting BSODs (0x124) while running Prime95 blend test and so I went up increasing the Vcore. Now, instead of BSODs, I'm getting rounding errros in Prime95. last time i got such errors on 3 workers (two after 2hrs, one after 3.5hrs.) rest kept running till it woke up. (ran it overnight)
> 
> could it be a difference cause now? something other than Vcore? VIN perhaps? what should i do next? any advise?
> 
> cache ratio is at 35x and voltage at 1.05V btw. VIN is at auto, must be around 1.7V (that's what the initial value is, no idea what the subsequent value is because it is now shown in bios, can only set it)


What do rounding errors look like?


----------



## Ryude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> What do rounding errors look like?


It just causes the worker thread to stop because it rounded incorrectly.

Example: The calculated number is 1325049.73. The core incorrectly rounds down instead of up. The worker will stop and the other workers will continue.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> I was getting BSODs (0x124) while running Prime95 blend test and so I went up increasing the Vcore. Now, instead of BSODs, I'm getting rounding errros in Prime95. last time i got such errors on 3 workers (two after 2hrs, one after 3.5hrs.) rest kept running till it woke up. (ran it overnight)
> 
> could it be a difference cause now? something other than Vcore? VIN perhaps? what should i do next? any advise?
> 
> cache ratio is at 35x and voltage at 1.05V btw. VIN is at auto, must be around 1.7V (that's what the initial value is, no idea what the subsequent value is because it is now shown in bios, can only set it)


On Sandy at least, rounding errors meant you were closer to a stable Vcore than outright crashes. So 1.275V gives you a crash, 1.3V gives you rounding errors, and 1.325V would be stable (for example). For Ivy and Haswell I think you'll probably see WHEA errors in the error log if you check it, right around the time you got the rounding error. I'd try another slight bump in Vcore.


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ponteral*
> 
> Thanks guys,
> 
> HWinfo is the same like HW monitor. They show VID 1.260, but Vcore 1.280V. It also shows 1.260V on Vcore, it is on the minimal value... It's realy confusing...


I know it can be. When you enter a manual core voltage setting in BIOS you are placing a limit on the voltage that it can reach. The only exception to this is when AVX instructions are introduced and your voltage is set to adaptive, it will go over your max, but only under these conditions. HWMonitor is known for displaying the wrong values for certain settings and it often can't support every motherboard made. Despite it claiming that it has been updated for Haswell, it wasn't designed to be used with a CPU that has an internal voltage regulator. That value represents something besides the actual core voltage on Haswell IMO and is insignificant to us anyways. It is likely that the Vcore is correct for Ivy and Sandy users but represents something else for Haswell CPUs.

Hypothetically speaking even if the Vcore was indeed the actual core voltage inside your CPU raising above your input maximum voltage, it wouldn't make a difference would it? If it fluctuated (or drooped for example) then maybe it would have some significance because it would help you set your LLC, but it offers us no benefit while OC and doesn't help us achieve stability. So I just continue to read the value that represents what I input for my voltage, or the VID value.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> Hypothetically speaking even if the Vcore was indeed the actual core voltage inside your CPU raising above your input maximum voltage, it wouldn't make a difference would it? If it fluctuated (or drooped for example) then maybe it would have some significance because it would help you set your LLC, but it offers us no benefit while OC and doesn't help us achieve stability. So I just continue to read the value that represents what I input for my voltage, or the VID value.


It would if you were already running a higher voltage. If you are running 1.45V and the Vcore is spiking to 1.55V, you'd probably want to know that. Even if you are only using 1.35V and it spikes to 1.4V, you'd still want to know - or at least I would. I know what I put into the BIOS, so I don't need software telling me something I already know - I want it to tell me what the actual produced Vcore is. But that's why I use HWInfo now - it shows both the VID and the actual Vcore, so you are covered both ways.


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> On Sandy at least, rounding errors meant you were closer to a stable Vcore than outright crashes. So 1.275V gives you a crash, 1.3V gives you rounding errors, and 1.325V would be stable (for example). For Ivy and Haswell I think you'll probably see WHEA errors in the error log if you check it, right around the time you got the rounding error. I'd try another slight bump in Vcore.


no errors in eventlog around that time.
i wonder if increasing the input voltage might do the trick. the current value is at 1.7V i think. cannot see the exact value anywhere.

at 1.270V Vcore, i got BSOD after 3hrs. at 1.275V i got rounding errors. at 1.280V too i got rounding errors. (but te 1.280V i set in AISuite. not sure if it really was applied. i have found it to not apply the correct settings at times). i will set 1.280V in bios and run the stress test again just to confirm.


----------



## rickyman0319

I have windows 7, how do I check the bsod code on windows 7?


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> I have windows 7, how do I check the bsod code on windows 7?


After it reboots you should get a pop-up (once you are in Windows) about reporting the error. If you click the details button it should show you the number.


----------



## rickyman0319

is it in evenlog?


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> is it in evenlog?


If you disable automatically restart option at the event of BSOD, the BSOD screen should show the error code.

Else, it should be there in the eventlog. Haven't needed to check there because the BSOD always showed the code. It's in Windows 8 you have to dig it up from the event log as it doesn't show a code anymore.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> is it in evenlog?


On mine it pops up in the middle of the screen, but you may have to have error reporting turned on. I don't remember the exact wording, but it is the "Windows recovered from an unexpected error" box that lets you send an error report to Microsoft.


----------



## luckymatt

Ugh. So...many...BSODs...

I think I'm just gonna make my desktop background the BSOD screen....


----------



## rickyman0319

on my pc, when it crashed, it say what bsod is? when the pc reboot itself, and go to eventlog. I go to system . it is not there.

most of the error is, WMI. whatever that mean?


----------



## luckymatt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> on my pc, when it crashed, it say what bsod is? when the pc reboot itself, and go to eventlog. I go to system . it is not there.
> 
> most of the error is, WMI. whatever that mean?


When you boot back into windows the very first time after BSOD, is there a little Windows message in the middle of the screen? If so, click the show details link. It will give you the BSOD code (like 124).


----------



## luckymatt

And here's something mildly interesting...my Hero reads the memory timings wrong. I manually set it to what's on the box (10-12-12-31) and it goes a little longer before BSOD.

But the box does not give the Command Rate. It was defaulting to 1. I manually set that to 2, and that got me much, much farther along in the AIDA stability test, relatively speaking anyway. Up from 30 seconds to over 6 minutes.

Just thought I'd throw that one out there as another variable to control for.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ponteral*
> 
> Thanks guys,
> 
> HWinfo is the same like HW monitor. They show VID 1.260, but Vcore 1.280V. It also shows 1.260V on Vcore, it is on the minimal value... It's realy confusing...


I'll have to try a few of the monitoring progs later while checking with the multimeter & see which is actually the closest. Software all show slightly different values, & then the actual voltage is usually a bit different yet from what all the software shows.


----------



## BangBangPlay

Darkwizzie, I have a new OC setting that I want to submit with picture verification. Thanks!

BangBangPlay

CPU: i5-4670K
Core Multi: 46
Core Voltage: 1.223V
Uncore Multi:42
Uncore Voltage: 1.213V
Cooler: H100i
Stability: Prime 95, IBT, OCCT
Batch: 313
Ram Speed: 1600 MHz XMP
Picture Verified: Yes


(Larger Pictures here and here)

Here is a manual Linpack run;


----------



## rickyman0319

I think I have a bad chip, I oced 4.5ghz (1.25-1.30) and uncore is x36 w/ auto voltage.

right now I am trying to find out what is my 4.5ghz is. I think 1.312. everytime I put 1.25-1.29, it boots but go to prime95, it reboots itself.


----------



## rickyman0319

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> Darkwizzie, I have a new OC setting that I want to submit with picture verification. Thanks!
> 
> BangBangPlay
> 
> CPU: i5-4670K
> Core Multi: 46
> Core Voltage: 1.223V
> Uncore Multi:42
> Uncore Voltage: 1.213V
> Cooler: H100i
> Stability: Prime 95, IBT, OCCT
> Batch: 313
> Ram Speed: 1600 MHz XMP
> Picture Verified: Yes
> 
> 
> (Larger Pictures here and here)


how do u use adaptive voltage?

do u chose enable overrider voltage or disable it?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> Darkwizzie, I have a new OC setting that I want to submit with picture verification. Thanks!
> 
> BangBangPlay
> 
> CPU: i5-4670K
> Core Multi: 46
> Core Voltage: 1.223V
> Uncore Multi:42
> Uncore Voltage: 1.213V
> Cooler: H100i
> Stability: Prime 95, IBT, OCCT
> Batch: 313
> Ram Speed: 1600 MHz XMP
> Picture Verified: Yes
> 
> 
> (Larger Pictures here and here)


Excellent, results charted and updated.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> how do u use adaptive voltage?
> 
> do u chose enable overrider voltage or disable it?
> 
> In BIOS set power mode to adaptive. Enable C states in bios. Set C state to c7. Might have to change windows power settings to balanced, but I didn't have to. Do not do synthetic stress on adaptive.


----------



## FtW 420

Hmm, my 5ghz screen not update worthy, must shoot for 5.1Ghz now...


----------



## uaedroid

I tried to set the Core Voltage to 1.300V and HWMonitor will show increase in Voltage whether in Manual or Adaptive when running RealBench. Why is it so?

Manual - from 1.300V increasing to 1.344V
Adaptive - from 1.300V increasing to 1.392V


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> how do u use adaptive voltage?
> 
> do u chose enable overrider voltage or disable it?


Huh, you definitely don't have an Asus motherboard. I would guess that you still want to enable the override or it will be set on auto rules, but that could mean manual too. What options do you have for entering your CPU core voltage? On Asus boards it gives you the option to select Auto, Manual, or Adaptive input for both core and uncore voltage. I use Manual to stress test and then once I have my final stable voltage (1.223V for example) I switch it to Adaptive and enter the same value as my Max Turbo Voltage. I don't use an offset, so I leave those options alone. As for Uncore I currently keep it manual because it doesn't seem to generate any extra heat, or fluctuate much.

The whole point of Adaptive is to not have your voltage stay fixed at max all the time like it would with Manual input. Adaptive will change the voltage with the different c states depending on your usage. It is just a way of saving power and lowering idle temps a bit. If you are going to run Adaptive then you should enable C States too. But yeah, every board is different and their lingo also varies in the UEFI BIOS. Your manufacturer may call it something different, or use a totally different system. Some new BIOS' are convoluted and full of sometimes too many options, settings, and tweaks IMO. I like that Asus is pretty simple on the surface, and to the point.


----------



## rickyman0319

I got asus gyrtpon motherboard.

Extreme OV
CPU Core Votlage
CPU Core voltage overrider
offset Mode Sign
Cpu Core Voltage Offset


----------



## Bartouille

I've tried messing with other settings than just vcore and multiplier, it looks like you really need to start messing with VRIN when you get higher vcore. Currently running P95 (been 3 hours already, I want to complete 6 hours) at 4.7GHz with 1.34v but with 2V VRIN. 1.05v 35 uncore and LLC to extreme with all c-states enabled and turbo off, rest is pretty much the defaults on my motherboard. even 1.95v vrin would crash after about 30 min, even my 1.33v with 1.8v vring lasted longer lol vrin is just as important as vcore it seems!


----------



## BoredErica

Anybody else got comments on Vrin?


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bartouille*
> 
> I've tried messing with other settings than just vcore and multiplier, it looks like you really need to start messing with VRIN when you get higher vcore. Currently running P95 (been 3 hours already, I want to complete 6 hours) at 4.7GHz with 1.34v but with 2V VRIN. 1.05v 35 uncore and LLC to extreme with all c-states enabled and turbo off, rest is pretty much the defaults on my motherboard. even 1.95v vrin would crash after about 30 min, even my 1.33v with 1.8v vring lasted longer lol vrin is just as important as vcore it seems!


It definitely comes into play more at higher multipliers (4.6 and up). Leaving it auto is not
a good idea unless you leave Uncore ratio very low. I noticed that higher Uncore ratios also need a touch higher core voltage too, so it is a revolving door so to speak. Fine tuning can become time consuming and exhausting with all of the changes. But it is worth it knowing you have performance and reliability.


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Anybody else got comments on Vrin?


i increased the VRIN from auto (somewhere around 1.7V) to 1.8V and dropped Vcore to 1.270V which was the point I started getting rounding off errors in Prime. This time after about 2hrs, I got a BSOD. perhaps those rounding off errors are a caused by the lack of VRIN? i will test 1.280V which still gave me rounding off errors with VRIN at AUTO.


----------



## luckymatt

Here's a question I don't think I'm going to like the answer to....

I reset _Everything_ except memory timings back to stock/auto. With nothing else running, AIDA shows my CPU VID 1.1323v, CPU Core 1.130. CPU-Z reports similar - Core Voltage 1.136.

Does this indicate I lost the silicon lottery big-time?


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luckymatt*
> 
> Here's a question I don't think I'm going to like the answer to....
> 
> I reset _Everything_ except memory timings back to stock/auto. With nothing else running, AIDA shows my CPU VID 1.1323v, CPU Core 1.130. CPU-Z reports similar - Core Voltage 1.136.
> 
> Does this indicate I lost the silicon lottery big-time?


I am not touching this one. Bump...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> I got asus gyrtpon motherboard.
> 
> Extreme OV
> CPU Core Votlage
> CPU Core voltage overrider
> offset Mode Sign
> Cpu Core Voltage Offset


Lol, I should have looked at your rigs, sorry. You must have the ATX version right? It seems the settings are a little different. I disable extreme OV and just below it select Adaptive for the CPU Core Voltage Mode. Once that is selected "Additional Turbo Mode CPU Core Voltage" option appears below offset. There I enter my max voltage of 1.223V. I have never seen an option for override, but have heard others talk about it with other manufacturers.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luckymatt*
> 
> Here's a question I don't think I'm going to like the answer to....
> 
> I reset _Everything_ except memory timings back to stock/auto. With nothing else running, AIDA shows my CPU VID 1.1323v, CPU Core 1.130. CPU-Z reports similar - Core Voltage 1.136.
> 
> Does this indicate I lost the silicon lottery big-time?


It's not the worst (some are 1.18ish) but it's not the best, no. But a low VID isn't a guarantee of good overclocking, it just indicates potential. Try something reasonable like 4.5 @ 1.25V and see what happens. If you get that stable, then you are looking pretty good.


----------



## BoredErica

I tried 2.0 Vrin, 1.45v Vcore for x47 multiplier. I set ring bus to stock, ring bus voltage to stock, ram to non-overclocked state. I'm locking up 2 minutes into Chess. :'( Hitting peak temperature of 91C at chess. With chess my voltage is bumped to 1.486.


----------



## Forceman

I think with high multipliers like that you'll need extra Vring, even with it at stock speed. I wish I felt more comfortable with higher Vcore like that, om reluctant to go over 1.35V even with good temps.


----------



## Big Texas

What's up guys,

Need some help here. I hit a sort of wall at 4.5 ghz with my ram running at 2400 mhz.

Here's what I've got now:

Mult 45x
Uncore 40x
vCore: 1.25v
RAM Frequency: 2400 mhz
RAM Voltage: 1.65v
Everything else is auto: VRIN, Uncore Voltage, etc.

When i go up to 46x, even when i raise vCore to 1.29v I'll crash. Any tips?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Big Texas*
> 
> What's up guys,
> 
> Need some help here. I hit a sort of wall at 4.5 ghz with my ram running at 2400 mhz.
> 
> Here's what I've got now:
> 
> Mult 45x
> Uncore 40x
> vCore: 1.25v
> RAM Frequency: 2400 mhz
> RAM Voltage: 1.65v
> Everything else is auto: VRIN, Uncore Voltage, etc.
> 
> When i go up to 46x, even when i raise vCore to 1.29v I'll crash. Any tips?


I had to go 1.385v to get into x46. You're still in normal territory. When you overclock your primary clock, you should manually sey uncore to stock and ram speed outside of XMP or any overclock. I need 1.25v for uncore at x41. This is done after I've reached my max core clock.

BTW, I just tried 1.47v for x47. Playing Crysis 3, computer locked up again. Odd, before all this higher voltage I used to just Bsod when there isn't enough voltage. I doubt that raising the ring bus voltage is enough to make me go from lock up within 15 minutes to stability after hours. I really can't go past 1.47v in thermals, this is on AIR... And I"m on adaptive, on chess it blows up to 1.5v or higher. Also not comfortable raising the Vccin to above 2.0 as I heard 2.2 killed a chip. I think I have to stay at x46. x47 is too much.


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Big Texas*
> 
> What's up guys,
> 
> Need some help here. I hit a sort of wall at 4.5 ghz with my ram running at 2400 mhz.
> 
> Here's what I've got now:
> 
> Mult 45x
> Uncore 40x
> vCore: 1.25v
> RAM Frequency: 2400 mhz
> RAM Voltage: 1.65v
> Everything else is auto: VRIN, Uncore Voltage, etc.
> 
> When i go up to 46x, even when i raise vCore to 1.29v I'll crash. Any tips?


I can tell you right off the bat that you'll need to raise your cache (Uncore) voltage if you want to keep it at 40x. For 40x I would raise it to 1.150-1.175V range, that is nice and safe. That should help to stabilize it a bit. When you say you crash, how long are we talking and in which stress test? 2 hours Prime/OCCT? Or a few runs of IBT? It might not hurt to bump up the core voltage a hair too and try a few runs to see if it is headed in the right direction.

I have the same issue with my 4.8 clock and it just wants more and more voltage. I think it's just a pipe dream. I only wanted it for benchmarking, but I want it to be stable. IMO every chip has its threshold multi that just won't stabilize regardless of the voltage. It just gets more and more difficult to stabilize anything over 4.6 on mine, and up to that every multi works with a predictable voltage. After 4.6 it jumps up from 1.223V to 1.280V for 4.7. So basically you might be past your sweet spot for 4.6, but it can't hurt to try a few tweaks.


----------



## BoredErica

I feel 1.2v for ring bus voltage is perfectly safe and is a fine starting voltage. Just keep in mind the range is narrower compared to core voltage. 1.3v is considered quite a bit of voltage. I feel 1.35v or higher is unsafe. I personally am at 1.25 although I may elevate to 1.275 to try to nab 4.2 uncore.


----------



## Big Texas

Here I'm at now

http://valid.canardpc.com/2885568

testing later


----------



## Zvejniex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I just noticed the highest overclock I have of a 4670k is 4.6ghz. I assume that's because people who can afford to stress and survive the temperatures can afford 4770k. I wanna be the one with 47 now lolol.


Thats probably true, yet i CAN do 4.7ghz at 1.32v - unlikely stable, can do half the linpack before my house burns down, and prime for a few hours ~4.(NEWEST PRIME WITH AVX BLEND) Smallftp would cause nuclear explosion. And you woyld probably taste the radiation!














So im not jumping into wild conclusions that i can do 4.7 at that voltage, but its been gaming "certified" :d Can do 4.7ghz cinebench run at 1.27-1.26


----------



## Ryude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I just noticed the highest overclock I have of a 4670k is 4.6ghz. I assume that's because people who can afford to stress and survive the temperatures can afford 4770k. I wanna be the one with 47 now lolol.


Donate me a better cooler and I'll get a higher overclock


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryude*
> 
> Donate me a better cooler and I'll get a higher overclock


I'll send you a solid styrofoam as the heatsink and butter as thermal grease! Yum!


----------



## Ryude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I'll send you a solid styrofoam as the heatsink and butter as thermal grease! Yum!


Well if you said mayonnaise then I might have believed you, but butter? C'mon man...


----------



## Threx

About 124 bsods and vccin/vcore, I just did a quick little test to confirm (at least to myself) that adjusting vcore/vccin can indeed help with 124 errors.

I set everything in bios to stock.

Then I set core multi to 47, fixed mode.

Vcore to 1.300v, fixed mode.
Vccin still on auto, ran hyper pi, bsod 124

Set vccin to 1.800v.
Ran hyper pi, bsod

Set vccin to 1.810v, then 1.830v, then 1.85v
All bsod 124

Increased vcore to 1.305v
Vccin on auto, bsod
Vccin 1.810v, bsod
Vccin 1.860v, bsod

Increased vcore to 1.310v
Vccin on auto, bsod
Vccin 1.810v, bsod
Vccin 1.860v..... passed!

Ran hyper pi 3 times in a row, passed all 3 times.

So yeah, bsod 124 means adjusting vcore and/or vccin.

HWinfo reports that vccin went up to 1.872v and vcore (not vid) went up to 1.336v

Edit:

Setting uncore to 43x requires 1.175v to be stable for my chip. Anything lower than that the screen freezes when running hyper pi. No bsods, screen just freezes.
Setting uncore to 44x freezes even at 1.200v. Too afraid to go above that.


----------



## Bartouille

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Threx*
> 
> About 124 bsods and vccin/vcore, I just did a quick little test to confirm (at least to myself) that adjusting vcore/vccin can indeed help with 124 errors.
> 
> I set everything in bios to stock.
> 
> Then I set core multi to 47, fixed mode.
> 
> Vcore to 1.300v, fixed mode.
> Vccin still on auto, ran hyper pi, bsod 124
> 
> Set vccin to 1.800v.
> Ran hyper pi, bsod
> 
> Set vccin to 1.810v, then 1.830v, then 1.85v
> All bsod 124
> 
> Increased vcore to 1.305v
> Vccin on auto, bsod
> Vccin 1.810v, bsod
> Vccin 1.860v, bsod
> 
> Increased vcore to 1.310v
> Vccin on auto, bsod
> Vccin 1.810v, bsod
> Vccin 1.860v..... passed!
> 
> Ran hyper pi 3 times in a row, passed all 3 times.
> 
> So yeah, bsod 124 means adjusting vcore and/or vccin.
> 
> HWinfo reports that vccin went up to 1.872v and vcore (not vid) went up to 1.336v
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Setting uncore to 43x requires 1.175v to be stable for my chip. Anything lower than that the screen freezes when running hyper pi. No bsods, screen just freezes.
> Setting uncore to 44x freezes even at 1.200v. Too afraid to go above that.


Yes looks like 0x124 is vcore or vrin. I never had 0x101 with haswell, always 0x124.


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Threx*
> 
> About 124 bsods and vccin/vcore, I just did a quick little test to confirm (at least to myself) that adjusting vcore/vccin can indeed help with 124 errors.
> 
> I set everything in bios to stock.
> 
> Then I set core multi to 47, fixed mode.
> 
> Vcore to 1.300v, fixed mode.
> Vccin still on auto, ran hyper pi, bsod 124
> 
> Set vccin to 1.800v.
> Ran hyper pi, bsod
> 
> Set vccin to 1.810v, then 1.830v, then 1.85v
> All bsod 124
> 
> Increased vcore to 1.305v
> Vccin on auto, bsod
> Vccin 1.810v, bsod
> Vccin 1.860v, bsod
> 
> Increased vcore to 1.310v
> Vccin on auto, bsod
> Vccin 1.810v, bsod
> Vccin 1.860v..... passed!
> 
> Ran hyper pi 3 times in a row, passed all 3 times.
> 
> So yeah, bsod 124 means adjusting vcore and/or vccin.
> 
> HWinfo reports that vccin went up to 1.872v and vcore (not vid) went up to 1.336v
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Setting uncore to 43x requires 1.175v to be stable for my chip. Anything lower than that the screen freezes when running hyper pi. No bsods, screen just freezes.
> Setting uncore to 44x freezes even at 1.200v. Too afraid to go above that.


i guess it is actually Vcore, but VIN needs a bump to make that Vcore "stable".

what i need to know is what causes BSODs and what causes rounding off errors in Prime95.


----------



## luckymatt

Quote:


> It's not the worst (some are 1.18ish) but it's not the best, no. But a low VID isn't a guarantee of good overclocking, it just indicates potential. Try something reasonable like 4.5 @ 1.25V and see what happens. If you get that stable, then you are looking pretty good.


I spent some time playing and tweaking, and I'm not quite as despondent now...looks like I"m semi-stable @ 4.4Ghz with 1.300v, Cache @ 3.9 with 1.26v. And memory is running at full rated speed 2400 with stock timings (10-12-12-31). I may be able to lower that voltage as I play with some other settings, but thermals are not too terrible, saw peak of 86°C during AIDA stress test, with consistent temps across all cores (no more than 3° difference between all cores).

Anyone else have a ASUS Hero? Can't seem to find the CPU Input voltage...there are two items that sound similar: Initial Input voltage and Eventual Input voltage. The description of Eventual says "power provided to the CPU just before the OS loads". I'm thinking that might be it?


----------



## Clexzor

For anyone interested I received a basically free 4770k and picked up a msi mpower max board which is btw freakin sick mobo...

anyways the chip itself is sucky so ill replace it in a month or so but for ref. and exp. its currently running at 4.7ghz 1.5v with 4.5ghz ring bus at 1.35v with 2.0v input/vccin so it hasn't degraded or anything yet for anyone interested in those kinds of voltage numbers...

I have found running the uncore within 200-300mhz is best ratio however can be trickier and require more voltage to do so but is freaking fast.//







scores higher than my 5ghz 3770k


----------



## EarlZ

124 is mostly about Vcore, I've never been able to solve that BSOD aside from adding more Vcore.

Based on my testing when RAM is at 1333 and uncore is at 34x it should we should not be getting a 124 BSOD since they are pretty low.. infact there should be no need to lower the uncore fromx 39 as it is the default turbo spec.


----------



## Big Texas

Found my daily gaming OC for anyone interested

45x Mult
40x Uncore
1.25v vCore
Auto Volt Uncore
Ram 2400 mhz stock timings @ 1.65v
VRIN Auto

I don't really feel comfortable at 1.29v for 4.6 ghz stable as my daily, but maybe once games actually start to use my processor to its fullest extent and people know Haswell's ins and outs entirely I'll consider it.

EDIT: vCore and vUncore are at Auto not override


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Big Texas*
> 
> Found my daily gaming OC for anyone interested
> 
> 45x Mult
> 40x Uncore
> 1.25v vCore
> Auto Volt Uncore
> Ram 2400 mhz stock timings @ 1.65v
> VRIN Auto
> 
> I don't really feel comfortable at 1.29v for 4.6 ghz stable as my daily, but maybe once games actually start to use my processor to its fullest extent and people know Haswell's ins and outs entirely I'll consider it.
> 
> EDIT: vCore and vUncore are at Auto not override


Batch number and stress testing please.


----------



## Big Texas

L312B326

Running it now


----------



## R0th

Hi, long time lurker, only just registered following the purchase of my new rig.
Thanks to those who have contributed to this thread so far, It's been a nice read even though I must admit I have skimmed some of it.
Tonight I've done my first attempts at manually overclocking, where as in the past I let the motherboard do the job for me.

I've followed the 3step guide in the and proceeded as followed: (see my sig for my rig)
1) set uncore to 35 and left it at that the entire time
2) set my RAM to 1600
3) changed my multiplier by 40 and vCore to 1.2

It seemed to run stable with just an hour of stresstesting in Prime and watching temps in HWmonitor, it was around 58ish degrees Celsius.

4) gradually bumped up the multiplier with the same core and ended where I am now.
43 with the same Vcore 1.2 and around 67 degrees Celsius.

This led me to believe there was more in it. So trying to find my sweet spot I've upped the multiplier again by 1 and this led me to 124 bsod's.
After reading posts in this topic, I came to the conclusion to up my vcore. And I did. Gradually with increments of 0.05's.
I went as high as 1.32 and stopped after that. It would load into windows, but Priming would end me with 124 Bsod's again.

I'm led to believe that I shouldn't need to up the vcore that much just to read 100 more Mhz. so I must be missing something. What could this be?
I know this all must sound pretty noobish, but I've seen some nice helpful posts in this thread and I'm hoping I can count on some too







.


----------



## Ryude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R0th*
> 
> Hi, long time lurker, only just registered following the purchase of my new rig.
> Thanks to those who have contributed to this thread so far, It's been a nice read even though I must admit I have skimmed some of it.
> Tonight I've done my first attempts at manually overclocking, where as in the past I let the motherboard do the job for me.
> 
> I've followed the 3step guide in the and proceeded as followed: (see my sig for my rig)
> 1) set uncore to 35 and left it at that the entire time
> 2) set my RAM to 1600
> 3) changed my multiplier by 40 and vCore to 1.2
> 
> It seemed to run stable with just an hour of stresstesting in Prime and watching temps in HWmonitor, it was around 58ish degrees Celsius.
> 
> 4) gradually bumped up the multiplier with the same core and ended where I am now.
> 43 with the same Vcore 1.2 and around 67 degrees Celsius.
> 
> This led me to believe there was more in it. So trying to find my sweet spot I've upped the multiplier again by 1 and this led me to 124 bsod's.
> After reading posts in this topic, I came to the conclusion to up my vcore. And I did. Gradually with increments of 0.05's.
> I went as high as 1.32 and stopped after that. It would load into windows, but Priming would end me with 124 Bsod's again.
> 
> I'm led to believe that I shouldn't need to up the vcore that much just to read 100 more Mhz. so I must be missing something. What could this be?
> I know this all must sound pretty noobish, but I've seen some nice helpful posts in this thread and I'm hoping I can count on some too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I seriously doubt you would need that much vcore to hit 4.1GHz, something else is causing your BSODs. I could make a guess, but some more information would help greatly in figuring out what the cause is.

Is your voltage mode set to manual?
What's your Vccin/VRIN?
Double check and make sure your motherboard isn't overclocking the BLCK or any of those settings by default. Some manufacturers like to cheat by doing that.

Edit: BTW, your sig is blank for me.


----------



## szeged

hi guys, first time haswell overclocker here, im running at 4.4 at 1.2517 volts atm, and am using adaptive mode, but hwmonitor and aida64 sensors are showing the volts at 1.2517 all the time, isnt adaptive mode supposed to use less volts when idle/low usage, instead of volts at 100% load? or are the sensors just showing what i have it set to for the 100% usage volts?

also, do you think i should try to push 4.5+ at these volts till i become unstable? or try to dial back the voltages until i hit 4.4 stable on as little volts as possible?

one last thing, was playing crysis 3 after this overclock for the first time, game has ran stable before, just had a crash on it "crysis 3 has stopped working" error popped up. Gpu is stable, and so far from what ive seen the cpu is stable, do you think it was just a crysis3 related issue? i was thinking if it was because of this overclock it would cause the entire computer to crash and not just the game. max temps during the crysis run was 64c.

pics -

at 4.3 1.2517v -



at 4.4 1.2517v -



so let me know, 4.5 push at these volts? or scale back my current volts and keep 4.4


----------



## R0th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryude*
> 
> I seriously doubt you would need that much vcore to hit 4.1GHz, something else is causing your BSODs. I could make a guess, but some more information would help greatly in figuring out what the cause is.
> 
> Is your voltage mode set to manual?
> What's your Vccin/VRIN?
> Double check and make sure your motherboard isn't overclocking the BLCK or any of those settings by default. Some manufacturers like to cheat by doing that.
> 
> Edit: BTW, your sig is blank for me.


Lol, I had to google Vccin/Vrin just to check what's it's called in RoG Uefi Bios. Still not 100% sure about vrin.
But does this answer your question? seems like both are on "auto"

thanks for the help and fixed sig btw.


----------



## Ryude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> hi guys, first time haswell overclocker here, im running at 4.4 at 1.2517 volts atm, and am using adaptive mode, but hwmonitor and aida64 sensors are showing the volts at 1.2517 all the time, isnt adaptive mode supposed to use less volts when idle/low usage, instead of volts at 100% load? or are the sensors just showing what i have it set to for the 100% usage volts?
> 
> also, do you think i should try to push 4.5+ at these volts till i become unstable? or try to dial back the voltages until i hit 4.4 stable on as little volts as possible?
> 
> one last thing, was playing crysis 3 after this overclock for the first time, game has ran stable before, just had a crash on it "crysis 3 has stopped working" error popped up. Gpu is stable, and so far from what ive seen the cpu is stable, do you think it was just a crysis3 related issue? i was thinking if it was because of this overclock it would cause the entire computer to crash and not just the game. max temps during the crysis run was 64c.
> 
> pics -
> 
> at 4.3 1.2517v -
> 
> 
> 
> at 4.4 1.2517v -
> 
> 
> 
> so let me know, 4.5 push at these volts? or scale back my current volts and keep 4.4


Check your windows power plan settings, anything other than Balanced will not let the system scale clock/voltage. Also make sure all of the power saving settings are enabled in BIOS and that you're using Dynamic Ratio.


----------



## Ryude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R0th*
> 
> Lol, I had to google Vccin/Vrin just to check what's it's called in RoG Uefi Bios. Still not 100% sure about vrin.
> But does this answer your question? seems like both are on "auto"
> 
> thanks for the help and fixed sig btw.


Everything looks fine, what is the max overclock you have gotten so far? I know a very small number of chips cannot get over 4.4GHz, but you should be able to get at least that.


----------



## szeged

was set to performance in the power plan, switched it to balanced and realtemp immediately put the cpu down to 800mhz lol. thanks for that, i wouldnt have thought of that, though i must admit i didnt read the entire OP so i probably missed it.

Gonna go check my bios power savings really quick, and check to see if dynamic ratio is on. thanks for the tips.

also, herp derp derrrrr im stupid, just tried to run a stress test while in adaptive mode, volts shot up to 1.47 instantly and hit 100c lol, shut it off faster than a hawk on meth catching a mouse.

well, be back in a few to see how my bios are


----------



## Ryude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> was set to performance in the power plan, switched it to balanced and realtemp immediately put the cpu down to 800mhz lol. thanks for that, i wouldnt have thought of that, though i must admit i didnt read the entire OP so i probably missed it.
> 
> Gonna go check my bios power savings really quick, and check to see if dynamic ratio is on. thanks for the tips.
> 
> also, herp derp derrrrr im stupid, just tried to run a stress test while in adaptive mode, volts shot up to 1.47 instantly and hit 100c lol, shut it off faster than a hawk on meth catching a mouse.
> 
> well, be back in a few to see how my bios are


You can still get 0.07V idle while in fixed voltage mode, just make sure all power savings are turned on and that the C7 c-state is enabled.


----------



## R0th

4.2 atm on 1.2 vcore.
I've tried 4.3 and upping the vcore, but it ran unstable in prime even till 1.25v


----------



## szeged

k so while i was in the bios checking stuff, i bumped the clock to 4.5 and set it to manual mode so i can properly stress test it.

heres the results



gonna try for 4.6 on these volts really quick.

also, hwmonitor showing correct voltages for idle/low usage now, thanks for the help









will post back in a few about 4.6 stability.


----------



## szeged

okay, back again. tried 4.6 and 4.7 at these volts.

heres the results.

4.6 -



4.7 -



these temps are starting to scare me a bit







but i doubt ill really see them in day to day use (mostly gaming/browsing OCN) so i guess these temps once in a while on stress tests is okay?

brb gonna try 4.8 at these volts.


----------



## Ryude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> okay, back again. tried 4.6 and 4.7 at these volts.
> 
> heres the results.
> 
> 4.6 -
> 
> 
> 
> 4.7 -
> 
> 
> 
> these temps are starting to scare me a bit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but i doubt ill really see them in day to day use (mostly gaming/browsing OCN) so i guess these temps once in a while on stress tests is okay?
> 
> brb gonna try 4.8 at these volts.


If you start throttling, then you probably won't even be able to use that overclock for daily usage. Temps are usually 20C lower than stress test.


----------



## szeged

okay, 4.8 stable

4.8 -



uncore is still set to auto, should i change that? or keep pushing core clock first? wanting to try 4.9/5.0 now.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryude*
> 
> If you start throttling, then you probably won't even be able to use that overclock for daily usage. Temps are usually 20C lower than stress test.


i havent seen any throttling yet. onwards to 4.9 i say!


----------



## szeged

okay tried 4.9 with 1.25v, crashed half way through intel burn test. I upped the volts to 1.3 and it ran fine again, didnt take a pic because the temps were almost 100c and im just focusing on stable at 1.25 for now, when i delid then ill push again.

so, 4.8 for now for me


----------



## Big Texas

Update on my progress

Been testing with IntelBurnTest...

45x Mult (100 base block)
40x Uncore
1.25 vCore
Auto vUncore
Auto VRIN
1600 mhz RAM (Downclocked from 2400 mhz), at 1.65v

I got half way through, then froze and BSOD'ed.

My temps were being really wacky- one moment 65*C and under, the next 95-100*C.

Any tips here?


----------



## critical98

This is my second 4770K submission... this CPU is batch L312B515.

All voltages on AUTO unless otherwise noted. 4x8GB 2133Mhz RAM running at DDR3-1333Mhz. Using a Swiftech H220 cooler on an Asus Z87-WS motherboard.

Stability criteria: I use this particular machine for some fun but mostly work so each test (IBT, Prime95 AVX, AVX2 Linpack, h264 video encoding on loop) individually for several days with no crashes.

4.2GHz VCORE 1.20v VRING 1.10v @ 36x
4.3GHz VCORE 1.21v VRING 1.15v @ 36x
4.4GHz VCORE 1.26v VRING 1.15v @ 36x VCCSA +0.10v VRIN 1.81v
4.5GHz VCORE 1.35v VRING 1.15v @ 36x VCCSA +0.10v VRIN 1.83v (Shows thermal throttling on Linpack)

Yes it was tedious to do it this way but I don't accept 30 minute AIDA64 runs or some other not-really-24/7/365-stable overclock because it artificially makes certain CPUs look better than they are. I think I'll drop down to 4.3Ghz rather than try for 4.6Ghz. I'll also bump up the Uncore and RAM frequencies.

I'm not interested in spending time delidding, buying more radiators/fans, etc. because they pay-off isn't worth it. I can pick up a new 4930K or 4960X for half price (which is less than the cost of buying better cooling) whenever I want after they're released to the public so I'll probably head in that direction next.


----------



## Clexzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *critical98*
> 
> This is my second 4770K submission... this CPU is batch L312B515.
> 
> All voltages on AUTO unless otherwise noted. 4x8GB 2133Mhz RAM running at DDR3-1333Mhz. Using a Swiftech H220 cooler on an Asus Z87-WS motherboard.
> 
> Stability criteria: I use this particular machine for some fun but mostly work so each test (IBT, Prime95 AVX, AVX2 Linpack, h264 video encoding on loop) individually for several days with no crashes.
> 
> 4.2GHz VCORE 1.20v VRING 1.10v @ 36x
> 4.3GHz VCORE 1.21v VRING 1.15v @ 36x
> 4.4GHz VCORE 1.26v VRING 1.15v @ 36x VCCSA +0.10v VRIN 1.81v
> 4.5GHz VCORE 1.35v VRING 1.15v @ 36x VCCSA +0.10v VRIN 1.83v (Shows thermal throttling on Linpack)
> 
> Yes it was tedious to do it this way but I don't accept 30 minute AIDA64 runs or some other not-really-24/7/365-stable overclock because it artificially makes certain CPUs look better than they are. I think I'll drop down to 4.3Ghz rather than try for 4.6Ghz. I'll also bump up the Uncore and RAM frequencies.
> 
> I'm not interested in spending time delidding, buying more radiators/fans, etc. because they pay-off isn't worth it. I can pick up a new 4930K or 4960X for half price (which is less than the cost of buying better cooling) whenever I want after they're released to the public so I'll probably head in that direction next.


Member try and keep your uncore/ring bus ratio to within 300mhz or so...for example 4.5ghz with uncore of 4.2ghz this keep from any bottlenecking.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clexzor*
> 
> Member try and keep your uncore/ring bus ratio to within 300mhz or so...for example 4.5ghz with uncore of 4.2ghz this keep from any bottlenecking.


Uncore speed has almost no impact on performance. It's best to leave it at 34 or 36 until you get a good core overclock, them work on raising it. That way it doesn't artificially limit your overclock.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Uncore speed has almost no impact on performance. It's best to leave it at 34 or 36 until you get a good core overclock, them work on raising it. That way it doesn't artificially limit your overclock.


i got my cpu at 4.8ghz 1.25v and uncore of 39 because i left it on auto, is that fine? or should i raise it?


----------



## Big Texas

Update

45x Mult
40x Uncore
1.25 vCore
1.150 vUncore
1.810v VRIN
1600 mhz RAM @ 1.65v

STABLE (yay)



now: can someone explain the thermal issues? at points during that test it dipped down into the mid 60*C range but jacked up to 99*C at one point.


----------



## rickyman0319

what does it mean if the cpu speed throttle? is that okay or not?


----------



## Big Texas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> what does it mean if the cpu speed throttle? is that okay or not?


no, you don't want it to throttle. that means the CPU got too hot so it automatically starts to slow down so that it doesn't damage itself (in simple terms)


----------



## rickyman0319

I guess I shall stop prime95 if it is like that.


----------



## Ryude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Big Texas*
> 
> Update
> 
> 45x Mult
> 40x Uncore
> 1.25 vCore
> 1.150 vUncore
> 1.810v VRIN
> 1600 mhz RAM @ 1.65v
> 
> STABLE (yay)
> 
> 
> 
> now: can someone explain the thermal issues? at points during that test it dipped down into the mid 60*C range but jacked up to 99*C at one point.


Your cooling is insufficient for that voltage/clock frequency. You'll probably have to lower the clock or voltage in order to get a nice stable daily overclock. That or buy a new cooler









Another option is delidding, but it is dangerous and only recommended if you are ready to buy a new CPU if you kill it.


----------



## Big Texas

Never thought i would see the day where an H100i is insufficient for a simple 4.5 ghz overclock on reasonable volts


----------



## rickyman0319

temp is around 80-90C when prime95 on h80 w/ F-12 push


----------



## Big Texas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> temp is around 80-90C when prime95 on h80 w/ F-12 push


then you shouldn't be throttling, but in my opinion that's a little high for daily use but if it's just for benchmarking then you should be fine


----------



## rickyman0319

I think it is cause low uncore voltage

it boots fine into windows after few mintues or hr , it reboot itself


----------



## Big Texas

Yet another update

44x Mult
39x Uncore
1.2 vCore
1.150 vUncore
1.810 VRIN
2400 MHz RAM @ 1.65v

This is probably going to be my daily overclock! What do you guys think, should I be satisfied or not? I think my chip has potential for 4.6 ghz+, but the thermal aspect of it is starting to really show. A delid would probably get me there, but my balls aren't quite big enough yet. By the way, if you crash deep into a stress tester, raise your VRIN. It helped me get stable this time (failed at 1.800 VRIN, passed on 1.810).


----------



## Ryude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Big Texas*
> 
> Yet another update
> 
> 44x Mult
> 39x Uncore
> 1.2 vCore
> 1.150 vUncore
> 1.810 VRIN
> 2400 MHz RAM @ 1.65v
> 
> This is probably going to be my daily overclock! What do you guys think, should I be satisfied or not? I think my chip has potential for 4.6 ghz+, but the thermal aspect of it is starting to really show. A delid would probably get me there, but my balls aren't quite big enough yet. By the way, if you crash deep into a stress tester, raise your VRIN. It helped me get stable this time (failed at 1.800 VRIN, passed on 1.810).


I'm not sure which stress test you're using, but my temps are significantly lower than yours and I use less voltage. I use an H60 for gods sake.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryude*
> 
> I'm not sure which stress test you're using, but my temps are significantly lower than yours and I use less voltage. I use an H60 for gods sake.


intelburntest is known for producing scorching hot temperatures, which is what hes using. i use it aswell.


----------



## Ryude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> intelburntest is known for producing scorching hot temperatures, which is what hes using. i use it aswell.


It's just not that good for finding instability, only for producing heat.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryude*
> 
> It's just not that good for finding instability, only for producing heat.


which test would you recommend for instability?


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clexzor*
> 
> Member try and keep your uncore/ring bus ratio to within 300mhz or so...for example 4.5ghz with uncore of 4.2ghz this keep from any bottlenecking.


There may be slight "bottleknecking", but only under extreme CPU loads is it really apparent, or measurable. Changing the uncore ratio from 38 to 44 wont change your FPS in any games, and it won't change your 3D Mark 11 or Cinebench score much either. It does however make a difference while running the Linpack benchmark though, and going from 3.8 to 4.2 GHz uncore on my 4.6 GHz OC netted me 12 extra GFlops for the same equation. I went through a bunch of archived stress test screenshots and found OCs of 4.5 and 4.6 set to the same uncore of 38. The difference in speed between the two was minimal, 2 GFlops. The 4.5 was clocked at an average of 198 GFlops, and 4.6 was 200 GFlops while solving the exact same equation set. Then I checked a recent benchmark of 4.6 but with an uncore ratio of 42, it got 212 GFlops while running the same equation size. So a higher uncore can technically make an OC faster, but only while using it's full potential. You won't notice the difference much in real world day to day usage however, and a lower uncore can help to stabilize your OC a bit or help you set your initial OC voltage first.

All of the following values were measured using a control data set of 20,000 X 20,000;

Here is 4.5 GHz with an uncore of 3.8 GHz (198 GFlops) Larger Photo

Here is 4.6 GHz with an uncore of 3.8 GHz (200 GFlops) Larger Photo

Here is 4.6 GHz with an uncore of 4.2 GHz (212 GFlops) Larger Photo


----------



## Ryude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> which test would you recommend for instability?


Aida64 and Prime95 are the most well rounded, you can test the entire system which is how you will be using it.

I like how Aida let's you even test the GPU at the same time.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryude*
> 
> Aida64 and Prime95 are the most well rounded, you can test the entire system which is how you will be using it.
> 
> I like how Aida let's you even test the GPU at the same time.


ill check em out, thanks


----------



## Big Texas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> There may be slight "bottleknecking", but only under extreme CPU loads is it really apparent, or measurable. Changing the uncore ratio from 38 to 44 wont change your FPS in any games, and it won't change your 3D Mark 11 or Cinebench score much either. It does however make a difference while running the Linpack benchmark though, and going from 3.8 to 4.2 GHz uncore on my 4.6 GHz OC netted me 12 extra GFlops for the same equation. I went through a bunch of archived stress test screenshots and found OCs of 4.5 and 4.6 set to the same uncore of 38. The difference in speed between the two was minimal, 2 GFlops. The 4.5 was clocked at an average of 200 GFlops, and 4.6 was 202 GFlops while solving the exact same equation set. Then I checked a recent benchmark of 4.6 but with an uncore ratio of 42, it got 212 GFlops while running the same equation size. So a higher uncore can technically make an OC faster, but only while using it's full potential. You won't notice the difference much in real world day to day usage however, and a lower uncore can help to stabilize your OC a bit or help you set your initial OC voltage first.
> 
> All of the following values were measured using a control data set of 20,000 X 20,000;
> 
> Here is 4.5 GHz with an uncore of 3.8 GHz (198 GFlops) Larger Photo
> 
> Here is 4.6 GHz with an uncore of 3.8 GHz (200 GFlops) Larger Photo
> 
> Here is 4.6 GHz with an uncore of 4.2 GHz (212 GFlops) Larger Photo


great data, thanks for taking the time to test it for us.


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Big Texas*
> 
> great data, thanks for taking the time to test it for us.


No worries, I was surprised at the result. I fortunately had the screen shots saved from nearly every test I do in case I need to check anything. I actually thought it would be much closer than it was.

I recently bumped my uncore up to 42 because I had finalized my initial 4.6 OC, and wasn't sure whether to keep it there or go back to 38. 4.2 uncore needed a little extra core voltage to remain stable along with a bump in uncore voltage of course. So it is true that lower uncore can help lower the core voltage necessary and raise stability. Seeing that I put the time and energy into stressing and fine tuning it I will likely leave it at 42 despite it likely offering small performance gains.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryude*
> 
> Aida64 and Prime95 are the most well rounded, you can test the entire system which is how you will be using it.
> 
> I like how Aida let's you even test the GPU at the same time.


IBT is a good quick stability test though, I don't normally test for hours on end & IBT can fail in minutes where it may take prime 95 or Aida hours to find instability.

I'm trying aida right now, been running almost an hour at settings which failed IBT at the 3rd pass, 4 1/2 minutes in.


----------



## BoredErica

Holy crap, 39 replies. Time to do some reading...


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clexzor*
> 
> Member try and keep your uncore/ring bus ratio to within 300mhz or so...for example 4.5ghz with uncore of 4.2ghz this keep from any bottlenecking.


If you've read my original post you would have seen countless benchmarks proving the opposite. No such bottleneck exists. If you have extensive evidence proving me wrong though I will have to reassess the situation. But I've done multiple tests myself, and so have others and we've reached our consensus.

Cinebench is Cinebench, it uses the CPU a lot. Chess is solely CPU, it uses all cores to 100% the entire time, nonstop. There is no greater realistic usage scenario. The dropping of almost a gigahertz of uncore only lowered performance equivalent to a decrease of core clock by 500mhz. If instead, you decide to overclock and keep a 1:1 ratio or maybe even just have your uncore 300mhz under your core clock, your core clock could suffer and that will make a larger performance hit than any increase in uncore can make up.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> okay tried 4.9 with 1.25v, crashed half way through intel burn test. I upped the volts to 1.3 and it ran fine again, didnt take a pic because the temps were almost 100c and im just focusing on stable at 1.25 for now, when i delid then ill push again.
> 
> so, 4.8 for now for me


About your one post with a question on uncore. I assume when you overclock your core clock, you had uncore manually set to stock. If not, consider reading the original post to see why that might be a good idea. If you check your auto setting and it displays an overclocked uncore, set it to stock manually. Once you're done with core overclocking go ahead and work on uncore but do not expect a performance boost greater than equivalent of 500mhz increase in core clock unless you have one of the better chips. Also, I do not recommend exceeding 1.3 or 1.35v for your uncore voltage.

Regarding Ryude's recommendation for Aida64: Keep in mind, Aida64 is less intensive than Prime95.

Please reply again when you've hit your final or close to your final overclock, so I can enter it to my data sheet (original post).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Big Texas*
> 
> Never thought i would see the day where an H100i is insufficient for a simple 4.5 ghz overclock on reasonable volts


All depends on what stress you're planning to run, and what voltage. I believe IBT and Linpack are the hotter of the bunch.

I'm on 1.385 on air. I even touched 1.512v on air... although I got a little close to throttling during chess.

I talked a little bit about uncore performance int he first quote of this post, you might be interested.

Your entry in my datasheet has been update with your new settings.

===
Guys, the original post and indeed this entire thread was original made for my guide. Many questions are already answered, and if you find something not covered do bring it to my attention.


----------



## Anusha

where can i find the avx2 supported linx or intel burn test?


----------



## Ryude

One of the reasons I recommend Aida64: http://youtu.be/4mkGQhE1o2w?t=4m2s

Even a few of the boutique system builders recommend against using Prime95, LinX, and furmark because they can damage the components due to stressing the CPU in ways that it isn't designed for.


----------



## Anusha

Bu
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryude*
> 
> One of the reasons I recommend Aida64: http://youtu.be/4mkGQhE1o2w?t=4m2s
> 
> Even a few of the boutique system builders recommend against using Prime95, LinX, and furmark because they can damage the components due to stressing the CPU in ways that it isn't designed for.


How can I quickly find instability using AIDA? For some reason I LinX version that I have, which is supposedly the AVX2 version, fails after 1 round even at stock CPU clocks on Windows 8.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryude*
> 
> One of the reasons I recommend Aida64: http://youtu.be/4mkGQhE1o2w?t=4m2s
> 
> Even a few of the boutique system builders recommend against using Prime95, LinX, and furmark because they can damage the components due to stressing the CPU in ways that it isn't designed for.


I've heard that and I don't fully buy into that without some hard evidence. Then again, I don't even use those programs anymore, lol.


----------



## Big Texas

BAM. Got what I was looking for, now to work on temps (somehow)





4.5 ghz, 1.25v, 2400 mhz RAM.


----------



## Inglewood78

Aida64 is only free for 30 days


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> i got my cpu at 4.8ghz 1.25v and uncore of 39 because i left it on auto, is that fine? or should i raise it?


If it is stable, don't worry about it. Some boards use 1:1 in Auto (so a 45 overclock is a 45 uncore) which can be limiting. If your board stops at 39, that's fine.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> where can i find the avx2 supported linx or intel burn test?


http://software.intel.com/en-us/articles/intel-math-kernel-library-linpack-download

Run it with this batch file if you have a 4770K so it doesn't use hyperthreading (which messes it up):

Code:



Code:


@echo off
SETLOCAL

rem Setting up affinity for better threading performance
set KMP_AFFINITY=nowarnings,compact,granularity=fine
rem Setting path to OpenMP library
set PATH=..\..\..\redist\intel64\compiler;%PATH%

echo Running linpack_xeon64.exe. Output can be found in win_xeon64.txt.
start /b /affinity 55 linpack_xeon64.exe lininput_xeon64 > win_xeon64.txt

echo.
echo When this window closes the calculation is done.

ENDLOCAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inglewood78*
> 
> Aida64 is only free for 30 days


But it uses a simple system date check, so all you have to do is change your system date before you launch it.


----------



## Inglewood78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Big Texas*
> 
> BAM. Got what I was looking for, now to work on temps (somehow)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.5 ghz, 1.25v, 2400 mhz RAM.


Ouch, you hit throttle. Time to delid!


----------



## Ryude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> Bu
> How can I quickly find instability using AIDA? For some reason I LinX version that I have, which is supposedly the AVX2 version, fails after 1 round even at stock CPU clocks on Windows 8.


The great thing about Aida is that if you only select the component you want to test, it will stress it much harder than if you check all the boxes. For example if you only run the Cache test, you will find uncore instability within a few minutes compared to taking hours on the "test everything" mode.


----------



## Big Texas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inglewood78*
> 
> Ouch, you hit throttle. Time to delid!


I DO have 400 bucks laying around...but I just built the system July 20th! Who knows, maybe I will. Doing everything in my power to drop the temp without delid though


----------



## Ryude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I've heard that and I don't fully buy into that without some hard evidence. Then again, I don't even use those programs anymore, lol.


Idk if you've ever watched some of the interviews with JJ from Asus, but he's incredibly knowledgeable when it comes to overclocking and testing.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryude*
> 
> Idk if you've ever watched some of the interviews with JJ from Asus, but he's incredibly knowledgeable when it comes to overclocking and testing.


I have. JJ knows a lot but I don't feel his videos are the end-all authorities on overclocking. For example, he failed to mention just how useless Uncore is. I was under the impression I'd have significant bottleneck at lower uncores. His word on a topic is worth more than nothing, but it's not confirmed until it's confirmed in my eyes. Tons of people have stressed with Prime or even Linpack and I've not heard problems.

For example, if we get reports of dead CPUs we could start asking what stress test it was. But his word alone isn't enough for me to remove references to Prime 95 on my guide.


----------



## Ryude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I have. JJ knows a lot but I don't feel his videos are the end-all authorities on overclocking. For example, he failed to mention just how useless Uncore is. I was under the impression I'd have significant bottleneck at lower uncores. His word on a topic is worth more than nothing, but it's not confirmed until it's confirmed in my eyes. Tons of people have stressed with Prime or even Linpack and I've not heard problems.
> 
> For example, if we get reports of dead CPUs we could start asking what stress test it was. But his word alone isn't enough for me to remove references to Prime 95 on my guide.


If he was the only one claiming it, I would agree that it isn't end-all. Major boutique system builders are also claiming this, you know the ones who offer factory overclocked PCs for gamers. They stress test every single PC that they make, do you really think they would use Aida if they thought it wasn't able to safely test the components?

Edit: I want it to be known that I am not book-thumping here. I am simply stating that Aida is a fine test to use, comparable with the others. I personally think Prime95 and IBT are safe to use. I just think Aida gets a bad rap for being too weak when in reality it just tests in ways that are more relatable to real world usage.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryude*
> 
> If he was the only one claiming it, I would agree that it isn't end-all. Major boutique system builders are also claiming this, you know the ones who offer factory overclocked PCs for gamers. They stress test every single PC that they make, do you really think they would use Aida if they thought it wasn't able to safely test the components?
> 
> Edit: I want it to be known that I am not book-thumping here. I am simply stating that Aida is a fine test to use, comparable with the others. I personally think Prime95 and IBT are safe to use. I just think Aida gets a bad rap for being too weak when in reality it just tests in ways that are more relatable to real world usage.


I don't understand. You said if JJ was the only person claiming it, you would not believe it, but system builders are saying it too. Then I'd expect you to believe it but you don't believe it. So I'm a little confused.

I don't think Aida is a bad test to run... I have my own personal reason to not even try Linpack or IBT even before I went adaptive and got stuck there.


----------



## Forceman

Aida'a biggest problem is that it is too slow. I just don't have time to wait 10 hours for Aida to fail when IBT will fail in 10 minutes.


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Aida'a biggest problem is that it is too slow. I just don't have time to wait 10 hours for Aida to fail when IBT will fail in 10 minutes.


but it doesn't have AVX2 support right? only AVX?


----------



## Ryude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I don't understand. You said if JJ was the only person claiming it, you would not believe it, but system builders are saying it too. Then I'd expect you to believe it but you don't believe it. So I'm a little confused.
> 
> I don't think Aida is a bad test to run... I have my own personal reason to not even try Linpack or IBT even before I went adaptive and got stuck there.


I'm saying that it carries weight when people like that claim that it isn't safe, but for me personally I haven't seen it. I do believe they know more than me though.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> but it doesn't have AVX2 support right? only AVX?


IBT? I use the AVX version, but there's supposedly a AVX2 one floating around (I've got the Linx version but I never used it). Aida is AVX also.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryude*
> 
> If he was the only one claiming it, I would agree that it isn't end-all. Major boutique system builders are also claiming this, you know the ones who offer factory overclocked PCs for gamers. They stress test every single PC that they make, do you really think they would use Aida if they thought it wasn't able to safely test the components?
> 
> Edit: I want it to be known that I am not book-thumping here. I am simply stating that Aida is a fine test to use, comparable with the others. I personally think Prime95 and IBT are safe to use. I just think Aida gets a bad rap for being too weak when in reality it just tests in ways that are more relatable to real world usage.


But are the system builders saying it because they tested it and came to that conclusion, or because that's what Asus said and they are just parroting it? That's the problem with stuff like this, circular reporting. Asus says it and a bunch of people pick up on it, and then next thing you know, everybody's saying it.

My question to Asus is "why?". Why is Prime no good for HAswell? What's different about Haswell that makes Prime95 useless, when it's been the accepted standard for 10 years? It doesn't help when they say that Prime isn't "certified" for Haswell, like Prime has ever been "Certified" for anything. It's just math. So Haswell can't do math? If the reason not to use it is because it puts an unrealistic load on the system and causes failures that normally wouldn't occur, like Furmark for GPUs, then fine, just say that. But the whole vague "it's not good for Haswell" makes me think Aida paid them off.

*puts on conspiracy theory hat* Is it a coincidence that Prime/IBT/etc are free and Aida is pay?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> *puts on conspiracy theory hat* Is it a coincidence that Prime/IBT/etc are free and Aida is pay?


*oh my gawd!*


----------



## Ryude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> But are the system builders saying it because they tested it and came to that conclusion, or because that's what Asus said and they are just parroting it? That's the problem with stuff like this, circular reporting. Asus says it and a bunch of people pick up on it, and then next thing you know, everybody's saying it.
> 
> My question to Asus is "why?". Why is Prime no good for HAswell? What's different about Haswell that makes Prime95 useless, when it's been the accepted standard for 10 years? It doesn't help when they say that Prime isn't "certified" for Haswell, like Prime has ever been "Certified" for anything. It's just math. So Haswell can't do math? If the reason not to use it is because it puts an unrealistic load on the system and causes failures that normally wouldn't occur, like Furmark for GPUs, then fine, just say that. But the whole vague "it's not good for Haswell" makes me think Aida paid them off.
> 
> *puts on conspiracy theory hat* Is it a coincidence that Prime/IBT/etc are free and Aida is pay?


Here is what I know, taken from HARDOCP: http://www.hardocp.com/article/2013/06/01/intel_haswell_i74770k_ipc_overclocking_review/7
Quote:


> Unvalidated stress tests are not advised ( such as Prime 95 or LinX or OCCT, Intel Burn Test or other comparable applications ). For high grade CPU/IMC and System Bus testing Aida64 is recommended along with general applications usage like PC Mark 7. Aida has an advantage as it is stability test has been designed for the Haswell architecture and test specific functions like AES, AVX and other instruction sets that prime and like synthetics do not touch. As such not only does it load the CPU 100% but will also test other parts of CPU not used under applications like Prime95. Other applications to consider are SiSoft 2013 or Passmark BurnIn. Additionally this generation has a more specialized point of consideration for synthetic stress tests. When using an adaptive vid voltage control will be automatically controlled by the iVR when a complex concurrent AVX load is initialized from Applications like Prime95 or Aida Or LinX more voltage will be supplied than has been defined/requested.


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> IBT? I use the AVX version, but there's supposedly a AVX2 one floating around (I've got the Linx version but I never used it). Aida is AVX also.


yes IBT. I ran it with 4GB RAM (I'm currently testing whether my RAM is fine, so only plugged in 2 atm) and i could pass 10 rounds. max temps 94C (until the fan speed ramped up automatically) but usually below 90C.

CPU clock = 4.5GHz
Vcore = 1.280V manual
uncore = 39x (auto)
uncore voltage = 1.15V (auto)
RAM = 1600MHz 9/9/9/24/2T (SPD)
input voltage = 1.80V

everything else AUTO.

but then i ran Cinebench just to see what sort of scores I should get with 4.5GHz. first time passed without error. second time BSOD. what could be the issue?


----------



## Forceman

I don't know. I've never had a problem with Cinebench after passing 10 passes of IBT on Very High. I have crashed with x264 after that, but Pi and Cinebench has always been fine. Have you tried messing with VCCSA and VCCIOD? I found bumping them by +0.05 each really helped my stability.


----------



## Gomi

Aida did not recognize my motherboard (ROG IMPACT), so I submitted a report where it collected information. 14 hours later I got a personal email from them thanking me and giving me a free version with a link to a BETA version.

That, for me, shows me how much on top of things the guys at Aida are.


----------



## Ryude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gomi*
> 
> Aida did not recognize my motherboard (ROG IMPACT), so I submitted a report where it collected information. 14 hours later I got a personal email from them thanking me and giving me a free version with a link to a BETA version.
> 
> That, for me, shows me how much on top of things the guys at Aida are.


Damn, that's really cool.


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> I don't know. I've never had a problem with Cinebench after passing 10 passes of IBT on Very High. I have crashed with x264 after that, but Pi and Cinebench has always been fine. Have you tried messing with VCCSA and VCCIOD? I found bumping them by +0.05 each really helped my stability.


nope. they are all at auto. increasing the input voltage to 1.810V seems to have fixed Cinebench BSODing though. Realbench seems to pass as well. need to run AIDA now.


----------



## BoredErica

If you can't even pass Cinebench, you will fail chess with flying colors, you won't be stable enough probably for day to day usage.


----------



## Forceman

Is the chess test you use free/open source? Can you post the name again? I know you posted the instructions a couple of days ago, but the site search function ain't the greatest.


----------



## Ryude

I also found this.
Quote:


> AIDA64 benchmarks and System Stability Test utilize Advanced Vector Extensions 2 (AVX2), Fused Multiply-Add (FMA) instructions, and AES-NI hardware acceleration of the new Intel processors.


So I'm pretty sure it's the only benchmark that uses AVX2, right?


----------



## BoredErica

To do chess, you need two parts: The engine and the GUI. The engine calculates, the GUI lets you set settings, matches, time, shows results, etc.

The GUI is Arena 3.0, it's free.

The engine I use is Houdini 3.0 Pro. It's the strongest engine out today and I use it for benchmarking as well as stress testing depending on what settings I put. Houdini 3 is not free, however it's older version, Houdini 1.5a, is most definately free, and I believe it stresses just as much. Shouldn't be a big difference.

Here's a crappy guide made by me. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tZJLrBAiCN0

Just need to see first half of video.

Basically, install engine, run it with the time limit of 'infinite' and just stop calculation when you want to stop it. (Or set it to 12 hours per move and it'll stop after 12 hours).


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> To do chess, you need two parts: The engine and the GUI. The engine calculates, the GUI lets you set settings, matches, time, shows results, etc.
> 
> The GUI is Arena 3.0, it's free.
> The engine I use is Houdini 3.0 Pro. It's the strongest engine out today and I use it for benchmarking as well as stress testing depending on what settings I put. Houdini 3 is not free, however it's older version, Houdini 1.5a, is most definately free, and I believe it stresses just as much. Shouldn't be a big difference.
> 
> Here's a crappy guide made by me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tZJLrBAiCN0
> Just need to see first half of video.
> 
> Basically, install engine, run it with the time limit of 'infinite' and just stop calculation when you want to stop it. (Or set it to 12 hours per move and it'll stop after 12 hours).


Normally run about 20C cooler than IBT? Or maybe the 3.0 engine is more stressful.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Normally run about 20C cooler than IBT? Or maybe the 3.0 engine is more stressful.


It does not give off as much heat as even Prime95. The purpose is to test a maximum real world workload and seeing if it crashes or gives off too much heat. So for the people that only stress by using daily applications, this will be a more stressful substitute. Wherreas synthetics will make my voltage go haywire. There is no way, after all, that I can survive on 1.385 on air if I do IBT or even prime. But now I'm fine in chess I know I'll be fine on Crysis 3 both in stability and temperature, or for encoding, etc.

Consider it a softer version of Prime.


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> nope. they are all at auto. increasing the input voltage to 1.810V seems to have fixed Cinebench BSODing though. Realbench seems to pass as well. need to run AIDA now.


AIDA64 failed after few minutes. time to increase the input voltage a bit. or should i try increasing the VCCSA and VCCIOD?


----------



## Zvejniex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> okay tried 4.9 with 1.25v, crashed half way through intel burn test. I upped the volts to 1.3 and it ran fine again, didnt take a pic because the temps were almost 100c and im just focusing on stable at 1.25 for now, when i delid then ill push again.
> 
> so, 4.8 for now for me


Thats some pretty sick chip you got there. Whats your other voltages? Input voltage?


----------



## Gomi

Pushing and bending - Giving grounds and taking some back - Gotta love Haswell.



CORE: 4.8Ghz
UNCORE: 4.5Ghz

Vcore: 1.35
Uncore voltage 1.25

Memory @ 2666Mhz CL11 1T

Stable for an hour - Aida.
Stable through Cinebench.
Stable through 10 runs IBT.

Temps spiked 3C when I decided to do some googling - Still way within my comfort zone though.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> It does not give off as much heat as even Prime95. The purpose is to test a maximum real world workload and seeing if it crashes or gives off too much heat. So for the people that only stress by using daily applications, this will be a more stressful substitute. Wherreas synthetics will make my voltage go haywire. There is no way, after all, that I can survive on 1.385 on air if I do IBT or even prime. But now I'm fine in chess I know I'll be fine on Crysis 3 both in stability and temperature, or for encoding, etc.
> 
> Consider it a softer version of Prime.


Seems nice. I set an iffy voltage (passes IBT, fails x264), set it for 600 seconds, and got a 124 about 6 minutes in. Reset my normal voltage and passed the 10 minutes no problem. Gonna add this to my testing regimen.


----------



## kliklakloe

To some people ive seen in this thread when you overclock the uncore you have to set a voltage for it too just like with core clock. Do not leave it on auto as it will be set WAY higher then necessary which will also add heat. Just saying


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gomi*
> 
> Pushing and bending - Giving grounds and taking some back - Gotta love Haswell.
> 
> 
> 
> CORE: 4.8Ghz
> UNCORE: 4.5Ghz
> 
> Vcore: 1.35
> Uncore voltage 1.25
> 
> Memory @ 2666Mhz CL11 1T
> 
> Stable for an hour - Aida.
> Stable through Cinebench.
> Stable through 10 runs IBT.
> 
> Temps spiked 3C when I decided to do some googling - Still way within my comfort zone though.


The chart has been updated with your new settings. What is your batch number again?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Seems nice. I set an iffy voltage (passes IBT, fails x264), set it for 600 seconds, and got a 124 about 6 minutes in. Reset my normal voltage and passed the 10 minutes no problem. Gonna add this to my testing regimen.


I dunno if you were there, but I had this issue where my voltage would constantly act like it's on adaptive all the time. I've set power mode to balanced or performance, disabled al C states, set power to manual override, and finally gave up. Good thing, chess doesn't up my voltage like crazy on adaptive.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zvejniex*
> 
> Thats some pretty sick chip you got there. Whats your other voltages? Input voltage?


input voltage is 1.7 i believe, ill have to go check in a few minutes.


----------



## Zvejniex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> input voltage is 1.7 i believe, ill have to go check in a few minutes.


i guess its time to mess with the vrin/input voltage and see what it really brings to the table, rather than trusting somebody, if i recall corretly haswell chips some might actually like lower volts, but i dont remember which, i guess it was vrin/input voltage, certainly not vcore


----------



## Anusha

small question. in Prime95, if the small FFT test passes for 1hr but blend fails within minutes, does that mean that there is something wrong with my RAM? maybe an incompatibility? i've using 2 sets of vengeance 1600MHz sticks. (2x 2x 4GB) currently running at 1333MHz at 9/9/9/24/2T.

i also so this behavior in AIDA64 as well. the FPU test, which should tell if the CPU is unstable "quickly" went on for 15minutes or so until i stopped it. but it would crash quickly if i select all top 4 tests. individual tests seem to pass. weird.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zvejniex*
> 
> i guess its time to mess with the vrin/input voltage and see what it really brings to the table, rather than trusting somebody, if i recall corretly haswell chips some might actually like lower volts, but i dont remember which, i guess it was vrin/input voltage, certainly not vcore


There were differences between the ES & retail chips, the ES were fine with much higher VRin voltage & it appeared that higher VRin could help reduce the need for more vcore with them. Not necessarily all ES chips, but at least one early tester from OCN found that.

The retail chips do behave differently, & can not take as much VRin voltage as the ES could


----------



## Big Texas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> small question. in Prime95, if the small FFT test passes for 1hr but blend fails within minutes, does that mean that there is something wrong with my RAM? maybe an incompatibility? i've using 2 sets of vengeance 1600MHz sticks. (2x 2x 4GB) currently running at 1333MHz at 9/9/9/24/2T.
> 
> i also so this behavior in AIDA64 as well. the FPU test, which should tell if the CPU is unstable "quickly" went on for 15minutes or so until i stopped it. but it would crash quickly if i select all top 4 tests. individual tests seem to pass. weird.


definitely the RAM. small FFT absolutely shreds your cpu, and it would find instability really quickly, but if blend/aida utilizes your ram and it goes unstable, its your RAM for sure. maybe try upping RAM volts? SA Voltage maybe?


----------



## Dekkers

What do you guys recommend for stress testing?

Is Aida 64 acceptable? I ran System Stability test for 20 minutes just to check temperatures. How long should I run to make sure it is stable?

I am running an i5 4670k at 4.2ghz. 1.15vcore. Uncore at 4.0.
Max temp 65c. Average 56c during stability test.


----------



## Big Texas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dekkers*
> 
> What do you guys recommend for stress testing?
> 
> Is Aida 64 acceptable? I ran System Stability test for 20 minutes just to check temperatures. How long should I run to make sure it is stable?
> 
> I am running an i5 4670k at 4.2ghz. 1.15vcore. Uncore at 4.0.
> Max temp 65c. Average 56c during stability test.


Aida64 is fine, but in my opinion you should run it for at LEAST an hour, and more if you can. Its not necessarily "weaker", but takes longer to find instability than Prime95/ Intel Burn Test typically. Advantage is though that it won't send your temps through the roof artificially


----------



## Dekkers

What is considered a maximum safe temperature?

Also should I run single Stability tests like FPU test, then CPU test, then memory test, or should I run all of them at the same time?


----------



## Big Texas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dekkers*
> 
> What is considered a maximum safe temperature?
> 
> Also should I run single Stability tests like FPU test, then CPU test, then memory test, or should I run all of them at the same time?


You ideally want to stay right under 85*C, but Intel Burn Test shoots temps up a LOT higher than anything else. I would test just CPU and memory, and at sperate times (unless its prime95 blend)


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dekkers*
> 
> What do you guys recommend for stress testing?
> 
> Is Aida 64 acceptable? I ran System Stability test for 20 minutes just to check temperatures. How long should I run to make sure it is stable?
> 
> I am running an i5 4670k at 4.2ghz. 1.15vcore. Uncore at 4.0.
> Max temp 65c. Average 56c during stability test.


I recommend you test it with the apps/games that you normally use. If you need something that can be left running in auto mode try to loop crysis2 benchmark or try to x.264 encoding for 12hrs or so, Though I have no idea how to set more than 3 loops using the Adrenaline tool

Prime95, IBT, AIDA64 are not really good indicators of stability based on the people that reported crashing when gaming/encoding


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dekkers*
> 
> What is considered a maximum safe temperature?
> 
> Also should I run single Stability tests like FPU test, then CPU test, then memory test, or should I run all of them at the same time?


It will not throttle until you hit 95C+. Anything under 90C is perfectly fine for stressing. You will not hit 90C ever again after you finished stressing if you hit max temp of 90C. Once you hit 95C or above then it's time to shut off the stress test. Don't forget: There are different stress tests and some are way hotter than others, and all of them are way hotter than any real world workload right now.


----------



## Ryude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dekkers*
> 
> What is considered a maximum safe temperature?
> 
> Also should I run single Stability tests like FPU test, then CPU test, then memory test, or should I run all of them at the same time?


If you run them all at the same time, it's the most realistic load you can expect from real world usage. If you really want to stress each component, then run them one at a time and it will stress that one component to it's max.


----------



## BoredErica

Aida is still hotter than real world usage, right?


----------



## Ryude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Aida is still hotter than real world usage, right?


Oh yeah, max temps for me on Aida blend is 90C. Real world for me is about 55-60C. I throttle on FPU only test.


----------



## uaedroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> It does not give off as much heat as even Prime95. The purpose is to test a maximum real world workload and seeing if it crashes or gives off too much heat. So for the people that only stress by using daily applications, this will be a more stressful substitute. Wherreas synthetics will make my voltage go haywire. There is no way, after all, that I can survive on 1.385 on air if I do IBT or even prime. But now I'm fine in chess I know I'll be fine on Crysis 3 both in stability and temperature, or for encoding, etc.
> 
> Consider it a softer version of Prime.


Which is better to use for a real world workload testing, Chess or RealBench?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uaedroid*
> 
> Which is better to use for a real world workload testing, Chess or RealBench?


I have not used Realbench. Having said that, if you fail chess, I would not call your overclock stable at all.


----------



## Ryude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I have not used Realbench. Having said that, if you fail chess, I would not call your overclock stable at all.


Download link? I'd like to see how my overclock handles chess.


----------



## uaedroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I have not used Realbench. Having said that, if you fail chess, I would not call your overclock stable at all.


Agree on that. I have my own experience that when I overclocked to 44 or 45, I can pass RealBench but I will always fail on playing BF3. Only when I will lower the clock to 42, that is when BF3 will become stable. Do you guys experience this?


----------



## BoredErica

People have said BF3 really picks on the CPU stability.

As I've said, download Arena 3.0 GUI http://www.playwitharena.com/?Download:Arena_3.0

For the engine, Houdini 3.0 is commercial and the one I use, but you can get the free older version for free (version 1.5a). I can't exactly post a commercial engine on here so I'll link you to the free one.









http://www.chess.com/download/view/houdini15

A google search will net you the download even if my links are faulty.

For the purpose of stressing, you can set "time per move" to say, 3600 seconds, meaning test ends after 3600 seconds. Or set to infinite and stop it when you want to. You can also benchmark with chess, because it's a pure CPU workload and is great for picking out differences in speed across uncore/core multipliers.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tZJLrBAiCN0

Above is a short guide on how to set everything up. You probably won't need it though. Only need to listen to the first half for stressing.

So as I've said... My personal experience is, if you fail chess, your CPU is not stable. You need to change those settings, it's not like Prime where you can fail Prime but be 100% stable when not using Prime.


----------



## Ryude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> People have said BF3 really picks on the CPU stability.
> 
> As I've said, download Arena 3.0 GUI http://www.playwitharena.com/?Download:Arena_3.0
> 
> For the engine, Houdini 3.0 is commercial and the one I use, but you can get the free older version for free (version 1.5a). I can't exactly post a commercial engine on here so I'll link you to the free one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.chess.com/download/view/houdini15
> 
> A google search will net you the download even if my links are faulty.
> For the purpose of stressing, you can set "time per move" to say, 3600 seconds, meaning test ends after 3600 seconds. Or set to infinite and stop it when you want to. You can also benchmark with chess, because it's a pure CPU workload and is great for picking out differences in speed across uncore/core multipliers.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tZJLrBAiCN0
> Above is a short guide on how to set everything up. You probably won't need it though. Only need to listen to the first half for stressing.
> 
> So as I've said... My personal experience is, if you fail chess, your CPU is not stable. You need to change those settings, it's not like Prime where you can fail Prime but be 100% stable when not using Prime.


Thanks, I'll try it out.


----------



## BoredErica

Remember this series of charts? The top one is from chess.  It's where I got all the uncore data from primarily... that and Cinebench. Notice the performance dent when I lowered my uncore drastically.

I'm on 1.385v. I'm playing around with 1.4. I won't survive with IBT or Linpack or even Prime on air. The thermals are too far off, and I can't use that to test for stability, whereas Chess would just be a notch or two above a very CPU heavy game or encoding. Remember my issue with adaptive voltage seemingly not ever being turned off not matter what I did? Will, at least THIS test won't nuke my CPU with ridiculous amounts of voltage during stress.

Oh, and I like chess.

It's a fun game.


----------



## Zvejniex

How long should i be running it to find a somewhat stable system? 5h? Did a 5 min run and 65c peak at 4.5ghz.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zvejniex*
> 
> How long should i be running it? Did a 5 min run and 65c peak at 4.5ghz.


It's like the Prime95 question, how long should we run it? Lol. My experience is, first 10-30 minutes is a decent indicator of whether your overclock is heading in the right direction. But yadeyadeeda, only you can decide how stable is stable enough for you, etc, etc.

I've been thinking, now I did a video on stressing with chess I might do a video on how to overclock Haswell... Just for fun.


----------



## Zvejniex

Now, i totally got it before i posted that. I was leaning towards the fact that how long do you test and see an instabilities for the most part.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zvejniex*
> 
> Now, i totally got it before i posted that. I was leaning towards the fact that how long do you test and see an instabilities for the most part.


A guy has heavily criticized me and my thread for the way I test for stability.

To each on their own, find what works for you. I already have chess installed because I use the program anyways, I am already familiar with the system, nothing to download, nothing to learn. Convinient for me and does what I want for now. I totally understand if other people don't like using chess and instead opt for IBT or Linpack.


----------



## Gomi

Do we have an idea of max Vcore on Haswell ? I am at 1.4 and temps are still fine and well within a safe buffer at 90C (Stressing is at 80C).


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gomi*
> 
> Do we have an idea of max Vcore on Haswell ? I am at 1.4 and temps are still fine and well within a safe buffer at 90C (Stressing is at 80C).


My opinion is, anything under 1.4 is perfect. 1.45 is tolerable. 1.5 is sketchy. 1.55 is dangerous.

Disclaimer: This is my personal opinion.

Too sad. I need 1.385v for 4.6ghz. For 4.7ghz I need 1.47v+. It's insane but not unexpected considering 4.5 only required 1.275v and moving to 4.6 was already such a huge jump in voltage.


----------



## Zvejniex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> A guy has heavily criticized me and my thread for the way I test for stability.
> 
> To each on their own, find what works for you. I already have chess installed because I use the program anyways, I am already familiar with the system, nothing to download, nothing to learn. Convinient for me and does what I want for now. I totally understand if other people don't like using chess and instead opt for IBT or Linpack.


Sure, ive critisized, when people making gaming as a primary stability tool. And doing 2h of aida64 declairing stable clocks at 4.6ghz 1.2 with that testing







Im not mean/jerk or anything, its just false results mess with peoples expectations and since your thread has made some "competition" i trully believe some ar fluke results.. and i was asking about the chess because its a NEW benchmark for me and just started using it and wanted to know what ball field chess falls into, duh.


----------



## steven88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> A guy has heavily criticized me and my thread for the way I test for stability.
> 
> To each on their own, find what works for you. I already have chess installed because I use the program anyways, I am already familiar with the system, nothing to download, nothing to learn. Convinient for me and does what I want for now. I totally understand if other people don't like using chess and instead opt for IBT or Linpack.


was it mister absurd?


----------



## Zvejniex

Btw, i cant recall critisizing you though


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zvejniex*
> 
> Sure, ive critisized, when people making gaming as a primary stability tool. And doing 2h of aida64 declairing stable clocks at 4.6ghz 1.2 with that testing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im not mean/jerk or anything, its just false results mess with peoples expectations and since your thread has made some "competition" i trully believe some ar fluke results.. and i was asking about the chess because its a NEW benchmark for me and just started using it and wanted to know what ball field chess falls into, duh.


As long as people provide the stress test and the settings, I don't see a problem. If a guy wants to declare 5ghz overclock on 1 hour of Aida, then so be it. The entry will reflect that, and anybody that sees the result will have to take the entry with a grain of salt.

I already aim to fix this issue by having a new column already in place for picture verification, it's a yes or no category.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zvejniex*
> 
> Btw, i cant recall critisizing you though


Wasn't talking about you. I only mentioning that one time where I got criticized because the person came off as rude to me.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steven88*
> 
> was it mister absurd?


You mean the guy that didn't get it? No, not him.
If you don't know what I'm talking about, it's 4am.


----------



## BoredErica

Ahh, I get who you are talking about. Meh, he was a bit annoying but no, not that guy either. I don't think he bothered to specifically address me and my thread, he just went around and went off on random people.

Lol.

I'm, like *jeeze man, take it easy*... it's a computer forum full of people with a similar hobby. Why attack people?! Over preferences in CPU cooling? Really? (I went back to PM and finally remembered the dude, lol.)


----------



## uaedroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gomi*
> 
> Do we have an idea of max Vcore on Haswell ? I am at 1.4 and temps are still fine and well within a safe buffer at 90C (Stressing is at 80C).


It is quite difficult to determine the max Vcore on Haswell, I remember Dmitry whose Haswell CPU died and he is only using Core voltage of ~1.32V. Well, people cannot tell yet whether its the Voltage, heat or the delidding that caused the problem.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uaedroid*
> 
> It is quite difficult to determine the max Vcore on Haswell, I remember Dmitry whose Haswell CPU died and he is only using Core voltage of ~1.32V. Well, people cannot tell yet whether its the Voltage, heat or the delidding that caused the problem.


Personally I'll chock it up to delidding. Based on the limit reports of CPU death I've bothered to read, they were either from a delidded CPU, or some ridiculous off the wall voltage. I have not heard of a heat death, even at 100C throttling. If 1.32v can kill a CPU, a lot of us are going to wake up tomorrow very sad.


----------



## Ryude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh, I get who you are talking about. Meh, he was a bit annoying but no, not that guy either. I don't think he bothered to specifically address me and my thread, he just went around and went off on random people.
> Lol.
> 
> I'm, like *jeeze man, take it easy*... it's a computer forum full of people with a similar hobby. Why attack people?! Over preferences in CPU cooling? Really? (I went back to PM and finally remembered the dude, lol.)


Belial can come off as rude a lot, but that's just the way he is. I don't think he attacks anyone personally, he attacks everyone equally


----------



## Zvejniex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> As long as people provide the stress test and the settings, I don't see a problem. If a guy wants to declare 5ghz overclock on 1 hour of Aida, then so be it. The entry will reflect that, and anybody that sees the result will have to take the entry with a grain of salt.
> 
> I already aim to fix this issue by having a new column already in place for picture verification, it's a yes or no category.
> 
> Wasn't talking about you. I only mentioning that one time where I got criticized because the person came off as rude to me.
> You mean the guy that didn't get it? No, not him.
> 
> If you don't know what I'm talking about, it's 4am.


Oh..
Will be running chess for only 5h, because i believe if i could pass some other longer and harder tests i should be able to pull chess for way longer.. I really havent got the problem when i test for stability and it passes, but then 10 mins in a game it bsod..







Thats kinda funny, i really have no idea why is that, sure games stress cpu in some other way or blah blah blah, but it never was a problem before wasnt it? And no, im not doing any crazy 24h prime runs or IBT, for my understanding its too stressfull and probably can cause damage, thats why mabey some fail at gaming.. Btw i game bf3 exclusively 64 players, metro, peak, bazzar etc rush
Not saying you are doing wrong and i am not, who knows mabey you are gaming bf3 12h a day thats why it crashed


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryude*
> 
> Belial can come off as rude a lot, but that's just the way he is. I don't think he attacks anyone personally, he attacks everyone equally


Yeah...

He doesn't bother me that much. It's worse when somebody singles out me and my thread.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zvejniex*
> 
> Oh..
> Will be running chess for only 5h, because i believe if i could pass some other longer and harder tests i should be able to pull chess for way longer.. I really havent got the problem when i test for stability and it passes, but then 10 mins in a game it bsod..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats kinda funny, i really have no idea why is that, sure games stress cpu in some other way or blah blah blah, but it never was a problem before wasnt it? And no, im not doing any crazy 24h prime runs or IBT, for my understanding its too stressfull and probably can cause damage, thats why mabey some fail at gaming.. Btw i game bf3 exclusively 64 players, metro, peak, bazzar etc rush


BF3 is the problem for what I've heard. Again, I don't own BF3 I cannot personally vouch for this but reports are, BF3 is really iffy when your CPU is even remotely unstable.

HELL, LET'S MAKE THAT OUR NEW CPU STABILITY TEST!
Light bulb moment, folks!









5 hours for chess sounds fine.


----------



## Zvejniex

Its probably one of the most inconsistan stability tools







Mabey you were looking at the rock the whole time


----------



## Ryude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Yeah...
> He doesn't bother me that much. It's worse when somebody singles out me and my thread.
> 
> BF3 is the problem for what I've heard. Again, I don't own BF3 I cannot personally vouch for this but reports are, BF3 is really iffy when your CPU is even remotely unstable.
> 
> HELL, LET'S MAKE THAT OUR NEW CPU STABILITY TEST!
> 
> Light bulb moment, folks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5 hours for chess sounds fine.


Games that use PunkBuster BSOD with 124 due to an issue with GPU monitoring tools. BF3 is one of those games.


----------



## Zvejniex

Ive used msi afterburner for decades...







Mostly for time and gpu usage, no problems.


----------



## Ali Man

So guys, lemme know what you think. Delidded my 4770K two days back, CLU on the die and tim tronics grey ice on the IHS. My loop consists of an EX 360, EX 240 and a 140mm rad. They're cooling a 4770K and a 680.

I stabilized 4.3Ghz @ 1.152V, as I start closing in the 1.200V category, lets just say that I'm touching lower 80's. Isn't it too much for a delidded cpu and my kinda cooling?
The only reason that comes to mind is that I have quite bad ambients, 30-35C.


----------



## Zvejniex

Your not too "specific" about what do you stress your cpu with







Lingo?







Then yes, its too hot


----------



## Ali Man

Arauna Real time Ray tracing benchmark and of course, folding. If it passes these both, then I have 90% stability. Basically, I really haven't had any issues after I've found them stable with these programs. Aida, P95 isn't really my thing. They're great software's in their own way, but I prefer else.


----------



## Ryude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> Arauna Real time Ray tracing benchmark and of course, folding. If it passes these both, then I have 90% stability. Basically, I really haven't had any issues after I've found them stable with these programs. Aida, P95 isn't really my thing. They're great software's in their own way, but I prefer else.


Those ambients aren't doing you any favors, so I would say those temps are about right.


----------



## BoredErica

You're touching lower 80s without synthetics at 1.152v? I've gotten like 90C running Chess on... 1.5v. Your thermals are pretty bad IMO. Invest in air conditioning?  It'll cool your PC but also you down as well. How does one enjoy gaming at 35C?


----------



## Ryude

How long should I run this Houdini for? 35 minutes elapsed so far.


----------



## Ali Man

90C @ 1.500V on a D14, that really is something, still going strong I see.

To be honest, I don't even enjoy sleeping in this room, let alone gaming or doing anything else relating to PC usage. My uncle keeps the air-con unit at 80F, but my room is always like 5F hotter than any other room due to it being just 7' x 8'.

My temps drop as much as 10C if a wiff of cool air happens to pass my room, lol.


----------



## kikibgd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> So guys, lemme know what you think. Delidded my 4770K two days back, CLU on the die and tim tronics grey ice on the IHS. My loop consists of an EX 360, EX 240 and a 140mm rad. They're cooling a 4770K and a 680.
> 
> I stabilized 4.3Ghz @ 1.152V, as I start closing in the 1.200V category, lets just say that I'm touching lower 80's. Isn't it too much for a delidded cpu and my kinda cooling?
> The only reason that comes to mind is that I have quite bad ambients, 30-35C.


temps are bit high try to reapply the clu


----------



## Zvejniex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryude*
> 
> How long should I run this Houdini for? 35 minutes elapsed so far.


Since its a pretty light benchmark, i would reccomend atleast 5h. 2h have passed for me, slashing through the numbers with ease and no whea errors








Temps max 65c 4.5ghz 1.23v
I think this test will be when im going all out with 4.7+ghz clocks, just because hyper evo cant handle the linpaxxxezz and aida and prime 95 small ftp


----------



## Ryude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zvejniex*
> 
> Since its a pretty light benchmark, i would reccomend atleast 5h. 2h have passed for me, slashing threw the numbers with ease and no whea errors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Temps max 65c 4.5ghz 1.23v


Yeah this benchmark doesn't seem to heat the cores much at all. I'll just leave it running and go do something else.


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kikibgd*
> 
> temps are bit high try to reapply the clu


Nah, its not a CLU thing.


----------



## Ryude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> Nah, its not a CLU thing.


You have an extremely high end cooling setup, the only explanation is the ambient temperatures.


----------



## Ali Man

Yea I guess that must be it, thanks for the input!


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Aida is still hotter than real world usage, right?


just barely for me. my chip gets into the low 60c range running adia64 and 50c range while gaming. high 70's and low 80's running IBT or prime95 and BSOD meltdown city running linpack.


----------



## Zvejniex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PureBlackFire*
> 
> just barely for me. my chip gets into the low 60c range running adia64 and 50c range while gaming. high 70's and low 80's running IBT or prime95 and BSOD meltdown city running linpack.


By running fpu only?


----------



## Ponteral

Guys, which chess you mean. Fritz chess benchmark? Or something else? I'd like to try it...


----------



## Ryude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ponteral*
> 
> Guys, which chess you mean. Fritz chess benchmark? Or something else? I'd like to try it...


http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-thread/570#post_20593990


----------



## Dekkers

Is it bad to leave my uncore voltage at Auto if I am running it at 4.0?


----------



## Gomi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> My opinion is, anything under 1.4 is perfect. 1.45 is tolerable. 1.5 is sketchy. 1.55 is dangerous.
> Disclaimer: This is my personal opinion.
> 
> Too sad. I need 1.385v for 4.6ghz. For 4.7ghz I need 1.47v+. It's insane but not unexpected considering 4.5 only required 1.275v and moving to 4.6 was already such a huge jump in voltage.


Thanks mate - Gonna give it a spin later and see *IF* I can get 4.9/5.0Ghz stable at 1.45 - At least for giggles - And with a low UNCORE. Rock solid at 4.8 at the moment @ around 1.30 - 4.9 should be no problem *Crosses fingers* - Heat is the last of my problems, thanks to the Delid, Direct-On-Die and a good custom loop.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PureBlackFire*
> 
> just barely for me. my chip gets into the low 60c range running adia64 and 50c range while gaming. high 70's and low 80's running IBT or prime95 and BSOD meltdown city running linpack.


What games? I don't think I've cracked 40C when gaming, but my Aida and IBT temps are about the same as yours. I need to find more stressful games to try.


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> What games? I don't think I've cracked 40C when gaming, but my Aida and IBT temps are about the same as yours. I need to find more stressful games to try.


Crysis 3 is the one that take it highest for me. Temps go to around 55c after a while.


----------



## FtW 420

Finally got to 150 Gflops in IBT.

MSI Mpower Max
i7-4770K
5125Mhz
41x multi 125 bclk
1.48V vcore
4500Mhz uncore
1.20V vring
1.1V SA
1.2V IO
2500Mhz memory
1.665V vdimm
phase cooled
Batch: L310B562


----------



## Gomi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Finally got to 150 Gflops in IBT.
> 
> MSI Mpower Max
> i7-4770K
> 5125Mhz
> 41x multi 125 bclk
> 1.48V vcore
> 4500Mhz uncore
> 1.20V vring
> 1.1V SA
> 1.2V IO
> 2500Mhz memory
> 1.665V vdimm
> phase cooled
> Batch: L310B562


Damn, impressive!

And many many humble thanks for actually stating *ALL* your settings - Something you rarely see anymore (Mostly due to Sandy/Ivy being newcomer friendly and only requiring minimum min/max).


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryude*
> 
> Yeah this benchmark doesn't seem to heat the cores much at all. I'll just leave it running and go do something else.


You're right. It won't heat things up that much, just like how running Crysis 3 or encoding won't heat things up much at all. If you can survive the heat of chess you can survive the heat of those other applications, that's all it means.

About the uncore guys:

Just lower it to stock. That way you know it won't affect your overclock. What's this need to have uncore at x40 when you're going for the highest core overclock, lol. The uncore will go back up... after you're done with core overclock.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Finally got to 150 Gflops in IBT.
> 
> MSI Mpower Max
> i7-4770K
> 5125Mhz
> 41x multi 125 bclk
> 1.48V vcore
> 4500Mhz uncore
> 1.20V vring
> 1.1V SA
> 1.2V IO
> 2500Mhz memory
> 1.665V vdimm
> phase cooled
> Batch: L310B562
> 
> 
> 
> Your results have been documented in the Haswell Overclocking Thread chart. Thanks.


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Big Texas*
> 
> definitely the RAM. small FFT absolutely shreds your cpu, and it would find instability really quickly, but if blend/aida utilizes your ram and it goes unstable, its your RAM for sure. maybe try upping RAM volts? SA Voltage maybe?


first i just ran the CPU multi at 39x (everything else as before) and checked if there was anything wrong with the RAM. Pirme95 (v27.9) blend test went on for 6hrs without error. so i figured there is anything wrong with the RAM after all. running those individual tests alone is not enough to assume stability it seems.

so i started increasing the Vcore until i could get 43x multi stable. kept RAM at 1333MHz SPD (9/9/9/24/2T 1.5V) and cache ratio at 35x with AUTO volts (which sets 1.05V). blend failed within 5 minutes up to 1.23V. Then 1.235V made it go for 1hr and fail. 1.24V kept on going for 6hrs without error and i stopped it there. that's stable enough for me.

so it seems the CPU needed more Vcore after all. apparently running 10 rounds of IBT at max RAM or Prime95's small FFT for 1hr etc. doesn't really say anything about stability. i could play Crysis 3 for hrs at 1.22V though. Shame my chip needs that much of volts for 43x multi. *BAD CHIP!*. Perhaps Broadwell be better? (doubtful) Not sure if I wanna delid.

btw, the Vcore is the value set in BIOS. CPU-Z shows a higher value - which i didn't wanna see - when running Prime95.

i can try 44x, but that would need at least 1.28V. i remember Prime95 blend failed at 1.28V within minutes.

Here's where the current settings stand.

Motherboard: Asus ROG Maximus VI Hero
CPU: 4770K
Clock: 4.3GHz (100x43)
Vcore: 1.24V (in BIOS)
Cache Ratio: 35x
VRing: 1.05V (AUTO)
RAM: 1333MHz 9/9/9/24 2T 1.5V
Cooler: Silver Arrow SB-E Extreme
Batch: L306B312


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> first i just ran the CPU multi at 39x (everything else as before) and checked if there was anything wrong with the RAM. Pirme95 (v27.9) blend test went on for 6hrs without error. so i figured there is anything wrong with the RAM after all. running those individual tests alone is not enough to assume stability it seems.
> 
> so i started increasing the Vcore until i could get 43x multi stable. kept RAM at 1333MHz SPD (9/9/9/24/2T 1.5V) and cache ratio at 35x with AUTO volts (which sets 1.05V). blend failed within 5 minutes up to 1.23V. Then 1.235V made it go for 1hr and fail. 1.24V kept on going for 6hrs without error and i stopped it there. that's stable enough for me.
> 
> so it seems the CPU needed more Vcore after all. apparently running 10 rounds of IBT at max RAM or Prime95's small FFT for 1hr etc. doesn't really say anything about stability. i could play Crysis 3 for hrs at 1.22V though. Shame my chip needs that much of volts for 43x multi. *BAD CHIP!*. Perhaps Broadwell be better? (doubtful) Not sure if I wanna delid.
> 
> btw, the Vcore is the value set in BIOS. CPU-Z shows a higher value - which i didn't wanna see - when running Prime95.
> 
> i can try 44x, but that would need at least 1.28V. i remember Prime95 blend failed at 1.28V within minutes.


That sucks. Even my chip got x45 at 1.275v.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> so it seems the CPU needed more Vcore after all. apparently running 10 rounds of IBT at max RAM or Prime95's small FFT for 1hr etc. doesn't really say anything about stability. i could play Crysis 3 for hrs at 1.22V though.


I've been using IBT (10 passes Very High) just as my initial stability check. If it fails that it'll fail pretty much anything, but if it passes at least it has a chance of getting through other stuff. So far x264 encoding (I just do a single movie encode, about 15 minutes) and that chess program Darkwizzle uses seem to be about the toughest real-world thing (as in needing the most voltage). I need about +0.01 more for those than for IBT, on average.


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> That sucks. Even my chip got x45 at 1.275v.


but you didn't run Prime95, right? thing is, i can pass IBT max memory at 45x with 1.280V. freaking weird! Prime95, especially Blend test is the *****.

btw, addded the current OC settings to previous post. please add them to the chart.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> but you didn't run Prime95, right?
> 
> btw, addded the current OC settings to previous post. please add them to the chart.


I ran Prime on x45, I didn't run prime on x46.\

Your settings have been updated in the chart.


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I ran Prime on x45, I didn't run prime on x46.


ah i see. i thought you ran more realworld tests.







i must have gotten lost in somewhere in the thread.

checked the charts. thanks for adding. not really a help for me, but for others. man, i'm the only one with a L306 chip? :-/


----------



## steven88

Darkwizzie fo shizzie,

I remember awhile back you were trying to overclock your uncore higher than stock 34x. How far did you get? Did you just end up scraping the idea and going back to stock?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> ah i see. i thought you ran more realworld tests.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i must have gotten lost in somewhere in the thread.
> 
> checked the charts. thanks for adding. not really a help for me, but for others. man, i'm the only one with a L306 chip? :-/


I ran chess for both x45 and x46. x46 I only ran real-world tests because the voltage is too high. I would game on the voltage too, Crysis 3 hogs the CPU quite a bit (multiplayer on 16 vs 16 map). And I'd do a chess tourney... So basically my real world workload is almost like a stress test, lol. But yeah, I did run infinite analysis at the start of the new settings.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steven88*
> 
> Darkwizzie fo shizzie,
> 
> I remember awhile back you were trying to overclock your uncore higher than stock 34x. How far did you get? Did you just end up scraping the idea and going back to stock?
> Hey,
> 
> As you can see in the original post with the chart of all the settings of people, my uncore has raised from x34 to x41. I might be able to squeeze out x42 safely but have not bothered to. My chess giganodes after 5 minutes went up from 3.94 to 3.98.A marginal improvement. Going from 4.5ghz to 4.6ghz (and dropping 100mhz in uncore from 3.5 to 3.4ghz) on the other hand netted an improvement of 0.14 giganodes vs the 0.04 improvement of raising the uncore by 600mhz.


I'm at 1.25v currently and I feel safe as long as I stay under 1.3v.


----------



## Ryude

I passed 5 hours of chess using the same settings already in your list darkwizzie. Max temps were 70C.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryude*
> 
> I passed 5 hours of chess using the same settings already in your list darkwizzie. Max temps were 70C.


Considering your low voltage, that makes sense.


----------



## Ryude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Considering your low voltage, that makes sense.


So what's that equivalent to?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryude*
> 
> So what's that equivalent to?


If I hit 70C in chess I would not think anything you typically do on your computer will ever top that temperature. This means, if you are at a voltage too high to stress but you are fine settling with a non-synthetic stress test, you're only at 70C and you can push to 85, 90C.

Say you get 85C with chess. Your temps would be off the wall in Linpack or even Prime, but that 85C means you will not exceed 85C when you're actually using your computer normally. You can test stability without heat getting in the way. If I had stuck with Prime, I would be stuck at x45 because the heat is too much to bare under stressing. But I got in x46 without heat going anywhere near dangerous levels under the heaviest of real workloads. Almost hit x47, too.


----------



## VeerK

Hey Darkwizzie, what is the minimum that we need to post our results to the official oc doc?

I have HWmonitor, AIDA test and AIDA CPUID opened up. What else is needed, and what is the minimum time I need to let AIDA stability test run, before screencapping? As much as I love playing around with benching, I have a work project to do too


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeerK*
> 
> Hey Darkwizzie, what is the minimum that we need to post our results to the official oc doc?
> 
> I have HWmonitor, AIDA test and AIDA CPUID opened up. What else is needed, and what is the minimum time I need to let AIDA stability test run, before screencapping? As much as I love playing around with benching, I have a work project to do too


Answered in PM.


----------



## Ryude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> If I hit 70C in chess I would not think anything you typically do on your computer will ever top that temperature. This means, if you are at a voltage too high to stress but you are fine settling with a non-synthetic stress test, you're only at 70C and you can push to 85, 90C.
> 
> Say you get 85C with chess. Your temps would be off the wall in Linpack or even Prime, but that 85C means you will not exceed 85C when you're actually using your computer normally. You can test stability without heat getting in the way. If I had stuck with Prime, I would be stuck at x45 because the heat is too much to bare under stressing. But I got in x46 without heat going anywhere near dangerous levels under the heaviest of real workloads. Almost hit x47, too.


Makes a lot of sense, thanks.


----------



## VeerK

Just wanted to drop this 1 hour convenience run into the mix:


----------



## Big Texas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeerK*
> 
> Just wanted to drop this 1 hour convenience run into the mix:


super low volts, but why is it so hot?


----------



## Ryude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Big Texas*
> 
> super low volts, but why is it so hot?


Clock speed produces heat too, not just voltage.


----------



## VeerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryude*
> 
> Clock speed produces heat too, not just voltage.


Yup yup, also my ambient is about 25 C. With IBT, I hit 95C with 4.8 GHz and I am on air, so short of going liquid or delidding, I am at the thermal wall here.


----------



## Bartouille

- 4.7ghz
- 1.35 vcore
- 1.15 vring
- i/o analog, digital and system agent all +0.1v offset
- 35x uncore

6 hours blend p95 stable: http://cdn.overclock.net/3/3e/3e582552_4700mhz.jpeg

add me!!


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bartouille*
> 
> - 4.7ghz
> - 1.35 vcore
> - 1.15 vring
> - i/o analog, digital and system agent all +0.1v offset
> - 35x uncore
> 
> 6 hours blend p95 stable: http://cdn.overclock.net/3/3e/3e582552_4700mhz.jpeg
> 
> add me!!


Batch number and ram speed please.


----------



## Bartouille

L312 and 2133mhz 9-11-11-31


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeerK*
> 
> Hey Darkwizzie, what is the minimum that we need to post our results to the official oc doc?
> 
> I have HWmonitor, AIDA test and AIDA CPUID opened up. What else is needed, and what is the minimum time I need to let AIDA stability test run, before screencapping? As much as I love playing around with benching, I have a work project to do too


Hey, can you post your: Batch number, operating ram speed, uncore multiplier and voltage, and cooling solution please?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bartouille*
> 
> L312 and 2133mhz 9-11-11-31


Your result has been charted.


----------



## BoredErica

*There are now rules to how picture verification works.*

I have updated the original post to reflect this.

In order to be charted you need to fill out this form:

Username:
CPU Model:
Core Multiplier: [If you used Blck strap, put what Blck and mention your resulting frequency]
Core Voltage:
Uncore Multiplier:
Uncore Voltage:
Cooling Solution:
Stability Test: [Any test is OK, synthetic or not. List how long test is run.]
Batch Number: [Not required but helps people.]
Ram Speed:

For the final picture verification column, you need to show a working picture to have it show "YES", otherwise it will be blank. The picture must contain the stress test, proof that the test was run as long as you claimed, AND it must also show HWmonitor or HWInfo's vcore reading. Not VID, Vcore is what I'm looking for.


----------



## VeerK

Username: VeerK
CPU Model: i7 4770k
Core Multiplier: 48x
Core Voltage:
Uncore Multiplier: 39x
Uncore Voltage:
Cooling Solution: Phantek PH-TC14PE
Stability Test: AIDA64 1 hour
Batch Number: L310
Ram Speed: 10-10-10-27 1600 MHz



Since you wanted HWInfo, thought I'd just do a quick snapshot and add that here.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeerK*
> 
> Username: VeerK
> CPU Model: i7 4770k
> Core Multiplier: 48x
> Core Voltage:
> Uncore Multiplier: 39x
> Uncore Voltage:
> Cooling Solution: Phantek PH-TC14PE
> Stability Test: AIDA64 1 hour
> Batch Number: L310
> Ram Speed: 10-10-10-27 1600 MHz


Excellent, I've charted everything. Thanks!


----------



## Big Texas

Cinebench test on my 4770k. Dipped vCore down to 1.23v, testing for stability now


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Big Texas*
> 
> 
> 
> Cinebench test on my 4770k. Dipped vCore down to 1.23v, testing for stability now


Alright, I await your update!


----------



## Ryude

Going for 4.8GHz, wish me luck








Aida64 is running now, gonna test for 2 hours.


----------



## Big Texas

Said "hey, screw it. lets see how low i can go..."

and here's what i got



passed Cinebench same settings but 1.225 volts this time. literally bsod'ed right after though


----------



## BoredErica

Maybe if I set my CPU voltage to 1.5 flat I can do 4.7ghz. Lolololol.


----------



## Ryude

Here's what I get on Cinebench @ 4.8GHz.


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryude*
> 
> Here's what I get on Cinebench @ 4.8GHz.


I got a similar score at 4.8, 8.25 if I remember correctly. I have saved so many runs on different settings that I cant remember which results are for which multi (and cache). What was your cache ratio for that run? In my experience it doesn't effect the score much, but it does have a slight influence.

Unrelated another good non AVX test (for adaptive use) is 3D Mark 11 loop of only Physx and Combo tests. Although it doesn't post a score it gives your CPU and GPU a good little workout.


----------



## Ryude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> I got a similar score at 4.8, 8.25 if I remember correctly. I have saved so many runs on different settings that I cant remember which results are for which multi (and cache). What was your cache ratio for that run? In my experience it doesn't effect the score much, but it does have a slight influence.
> 
> Unrelated another good non AVX test (for adaptive use) is 3D Mark 11 loop of only Physx and Combo tests. Although it doesn't post a score it gives your CPU and GPU a good little workout.


Uncore is at 38 and vring is 1.05V.


----------



## Ryude

124 BSOD after 30 minutes Aida. Gonna try 1.275v this time.


----------



## Forceman

Let me just add some more weight to the 101 BSOD being VRIN related. Trying 45 (again) and with 1.85V for VRIN I got a 101 error in about 30 seconds of chess (compared to the normal 124 errors), but changing only VRIN to 1.9V and I'm now 15 minutes in with no crashes.


----------



## Ryude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Let me just add some more weight to the 101 BSOD being VRIN related. Trying 45 (again) and with 1.85V for VRIN I got a 101 error in about 30 seconds of chess (compared to the normal 124 errors), but changing only VRIN to 1.9V and I'm now 15 minutes in with no crashes.


Yeah I just got a 101, immediately went in and increased VRIN by 0.05V.


----------



## Ryude

I reached the voltage limitations of my motherboard, max vcore is 1.3 and it still isn't stable. So I'm gonna try for 4.7GHz.


----------



## szeged

passed IBT high stress level at 5.2 ghz 1.31vcore today, will post pics soon


----------



## uaedroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> passed IBT high stress level at 5.2 ghz 1.31vcore today, will post pics soon


Congratz, you got a golden chip!


----------



## Ryude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> passed IBT high stress level at 5.2 ghz 1.31vcore today, will post pics soon


Benchmarks now!


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> passed IBT high stress level at 5.2 ghz 1.31vcore today, will post pics soon


Hey, this is a reminder to follow the requirements for a picture verification listed if you want me to check the 'picture verified' box.

"The picture must contain the stress test, proof that the test was run as long as you claimed, AND it must also show HWmonitor or HWInfo's vcore reading. Not VID, Vcore is what I'm looking for. You do NOT need picture verification to be listed in the chart, you only need it for the "YES" in the picture verification column."


----------



## Anusha

to delid or not, that's the question. :-/
i am not sure if i will ever be able to sell it if i delid.








knowing my chip, i might max out at 4.5GHz even after a delid.


----------



## Forceman

Unless you are temp limited and can't increase the voltage, then a delid is not as compelling. You aren't automatically going to gain any headroom from delidding, the advantage comes in allowing higher Vcore by lowering the temps. The lower temps alone aren't going to be worth much. If you can do 4.5 @ 1.35V (for example) you aren't suddenly going to be able to get 4.7 @ 1.35V after a delid - although you might be able to get 4.7 @ 1.4V.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Unless you are temp limited and can't increase the voltage, then a delid is not as compelling. You aren't automatically going to gain any headroom from delidding, the advantage comes in allowing higher Vcore by lowering the temps. The lower temps alone aren't going to be worth much. If you can do 4.5 @ 1.35V (for example) you aren't suddenly going to be able to get 4.7 @ 1.35V after a delid - although you might be able to get 4.7 @ 1.4V.


I hit 91C on chess at 1.5v after about 10 minutes on air. To crank up a stable voltage it will likely reach 95C or bit higher. Thing is, I'm scared of such high voltages for degredation's sake, not just thermals... For me 4.7 is just not tolerable but I will play around with it for fun.

I am now going to raise voltage/etc like I'm serious about getting 4.7 and see what bsod error I get when I take it as far as I dare go. Hope I don't blow up my country.


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Unless you are temp limited and can't increase the voltage, then a delid is not as compelling. You aren't automatically going to gain any headroom from delidding, the advantage comes in allowing higher Vcore by lowering the temps. The lower temps alone aren't going to be worth much. If you can do 4.5 @ 1.35V (for example) you aren't suddenly going to be able to get 4.7 @ 1.35V after a delid - although you might be able to get 4.7 @ 1.4V.


well, at least i will be able to keep the fan speeds low and reduce the power consumption by somewhat (if Haswell acts just like Ivy, then higher temps alone increases power consumption - SB not so much)

i will try increasing the Vcore and see if it is worth it. trying 44x now. in case you don't remember, 43x @1.240V is stable it seems - 6hr prime95, 2.5hr H.264, 1hr AIDA64, 1hr Crysis3.

increased Vcore to 1.275V. just ran Prime95 blend for about 10 minutes and all of a sudden it rebooted. no idea why. no BSOD. event log doesn't say anything about a BSOD either. just that kernel power failure thingy. so far it has not failed to say it in the eventlog that i got a 0x124 BSOD. that's the only code i get btw.

Input voltage is at 1.7V or just around that as it is the stock value. wonder if that is too low? can that cause something like this?


----------



## Forceman

It seems like too low VRIN gives 101 errors, not 124s.


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> It seems like too low VRIN gives 101 errors, not 124s.


But last time I got not stop code. I don't known what to do other than to increase the Vcore.


----------



## Ryude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> It seems like too low VRIN gives 101 errors, not 124s.


See I kept getting 101 errors at 4.8GHz no matter the vcore, I tried VRIN up to 1.9V but still got them.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryude*
> 
> See I kept getting 101 errors at 4.8GHz no matter the vcore, I tried VRIN up to 1.9V but still got them.


I'm not positive about it, but I can take a stable overclock (like my 44 one) and drop VRIN and get 101 errors pretty much every time. When I was trying 45 earlier tonight I was getting 101s with VRINs at 1.90V and below, but at 1.95V I would get 124s. I think if the Vcore is really too low, then the 124 error will come before the 101 error, but if Vcore is good enough or close to it, then it can run long enough for the low VRIN kicks 101 errors.

I've done a crap ton of back and forth testing with different voltages (way more than I've ever done before) and that's one of the things that was pretty repeatable. The other was VCCIOD (and also VCCSA) causing 124 errors when set too low.

I don't know what to do about 45 on mine though. I can get it to pass 10 passes of IBT at 1.35V, 20 minutes of chess at 1.355V, but I fail at x264 all the way up to 1.37V. I'm thinking it's not Vcore in my case, but something with the memory or ring/cache. I've tried a bunch of voltages for them though.


----------



## BoredErica

Testing with chess right now.

2.0 Vrin

1.47v Vcore, hits 1.504 under chess load.

1.25v Vring, scaled to 1.27v

x46/x34

1600 DDR3, XMP turned off.

Currently hitting 88C, 2 minutes 45 seconds in the computer locks up without Bsod.

Does this mean more Vcore is required?


----------



## kikibgd

i wouldnt go more vcore on noctua no way, you are nuts btw


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kikibgd*
> 
> i wouldnt go more vcore on noctua no way, you are nuts btw


I've been told, but I'm trustworthy because I'm a doctor.


----------



## VeerK

How are you only at 88C with that much voltage? And you are on air?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeerK*
> 
> How are you only at 88C with that much voltage? And you are on air?


I've hit 91C in 10 minutes on that voltage, bear in mind the test only lasted for 3 minutes before a lockup. But yeah, for a first time build my temps are pretty solid!









However: Yes, I am on air, and obviously it's higher end air... My case has good airflow and my ambients are good. Also, chess is not as hot as IBT, only a notch hotter than real life work loads.


----------



## kikibgd

anyway i know you have bad chip as you sad but dont kill it,

@veerk

he is stressing with chess thats why


----------



## VeerK

@kikibgd,

Ah, you're right, its just that I did a quick skim and my eyes betrayed me.

@Darkwizzie

Yeah, for a first time build you should be really pleased. Regardless, I'd imagine any more on the Vcore and your chip might play its last game


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kikibgd*
> 
> anyway i know you have bad chip as you sad but dont kill it,
> 
> @veerk
> 
> he is stressing with chess thats why


I wonder what voltage until it becomes dangerous. *flips 1.6* *Oh, goodie, now I know!*


----------



## Ryude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> I'm not positive about it, but I can take a stable overclock (like my 44 one) and drop VRIN and get 101 errors pretty much every time. When I was trying 45 earlier tonight I was getting 101s with VRINs at 1.90V and below, but at 1.95V I would get 124s. I think if the Vcore is really too low, then the 124 error will come before the 101 error, but if Vcore is good enough or close to it, then it can run long enough for the low VRIN kicks 101 errors.
> 
> I've done a crap ton of back and forth testing with different voltages (way more than I've ever done before) and that's one of the things that was pretty repeatable. The other was VCCIOD (and also VCCSA) causing 124 errors when set too low.
> 
> I don't know what to do about 45 on mine though. I can get it to pass 10 passes of IBT at 1.35V, 20 minutes of chess at 1.355V, but I fail at x264 all the way up to 1.37V. I'm thinking it's not Vcore in my case, but something with the memory or ring/cache. I've tried a bunch of voltages for them though.


My 4.7 OC is looking stable, currently 3 hours into Aida stress no problems. That's using 1.25v, but 4.8 won't run with 1.3v?


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryude*
> 
> My 4.7 OC is looking stable, currently 3 hours into Aida stress no problems. That's using 1.25v, but 4.8 won't run with 1.3v?


It appears they just hit a wall where it really takes a lot of voltage to get past, kind of like Ivy does. I can do 4.4 @ 1.32V (really as low as 1.30 depending on the stress test) but I can't get 4.5 even as high as 1.37V.


----------



## Ryude

Oops, just got a bsod 124 3 hours and 13 minutes into the benchmark. That's just more vcore right?


----------



## BoredErica

4.5 ghz: 1.275v.

4.6 ghz: 1.385v

4.7 ghz: >1.504v

4.5 to 4.6 is 0.11v difference for stability

4.6 to 4.7 is much larger than 0.12v extra for stability.

It's getting worse. XD


----------



## Ryude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> 4.5 ghz: 1.275v.
> 4.6 ghz: 1.385v
> 4.7 ghz: >1.504v
> 
> 4.5 to 4.6 is 0.11v difference for stability
> 4.6 to 4.7 is much larger than 0.12v extra for stability.
> 
> It's getting worse. XD


Did you get a 4670k or 4770k as your backup chip?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryude*
> 
> Did you get a 4670k or 4770k as your backup chip?


Nooopeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee. 

I should probably ease down on the voltage now.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryude*
> 
> Oops, just got a bsod 124 3 hours and 13 minutes into the benchmark. That's just more vcore right?


I think you can overpower it with Vcore (I just passed x264 at 4.5 for the first time by blasting 1.39V through mine), but it may also be possible to tweak the other voltages to let the Vcore come down a little and still pass. Takes a lot of fiddling though - took me a week to get my 4.4 voltage down through the use of VCCIOD and VCCSA.

Edit: Aaaaannnd 1.375 failed. So I guess somewhere between 1.375 and 1.39 for 4.5. Sounds like 4.4 it is.


----------



## Ryude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Nooopeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should probably ease down on the voltage now.


Lol, air cooling max voltage is 1.35v (high-end air).


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryude*
> 
> Lol, air cooling max voltage is 1.35v (high-end air).


Doing fine on 1.385v.


----------



## Anusha

weird thing. when i run prime9 at 44x multi, for some weird reason some of the cores run only at 42x. like 2-3 cores 44x and the others at 42x. only thing i changed was upping the Vcore from 1.24V to 1.28V and increasing the multi from 43x to 44x. dunno what's up with that. AIDA64 ran for 2.5hrs and i stopped there. it was constant 44x. played Crysis MP for 45min without a hiccup as well.

any ideas?

in the meantime, i will run some H.264.


----------



## Forceman

Sounds like some kind of glitch - as far as I know all the active cores have to be the same speed - there's only one active multiplier. You can have different speeds based on how many cores are active, but all the active cores are the same. Can't remember where I read that, but it was posted here by someone who would know, like unclewebb.

Edit: Yep, unclewebb:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1414683/i7-4770k-overclock-how-far-should-i-push/30_30#post_20543563


----------



## BoredErica

Maybe I should start overclocking my ram now, lol. Maybe head for x42 uncore.


----------



## EarlZ

The glitch I have now is with RealTemp, its showing 5.8Ghz with a base clock of 130 lol


----------



## rickyman0319

How can i7 4770k cpu be degraded? is it by putting voltage to high? can the cpu degraded on 1.35 vcore or uncore voltage?


----------



## Ryude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> The glitch I have now is with RealTemp, its showing 5.8Ghz with a base clock of 130 lol


Realtemp is one of the worst monitoring tools imo. I just stick with HWinfo64 and Coretemp. HWmonitor shows the wrong values for me as well.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> How can i7 4770k cpu be degraded? is it by putting voltage to high? can the cpu degraded on 1.35 vcore or uncore voltage?


Yeah, too high voltage typically on vcore. 1.45+ will start to get into degredation zone imo, typically 1.5v or higher. 1.35v is quite high for uncore, try to keep that at 1.3 or lower.


----------



## rickyman0319

I am curious , if u guys overclocked ur cpu. did u purchase the intel overclocked program or not?


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> The glitch I have now is with RealTemp, its showing 5.8Ghz with a base clock of 130 lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Realtemp is one of the worst monitoring tools imo. I just stick with HWinfo64 and Coretemp. HWmonitor shows the wrong values for me as well.
Click to expand...

How is realtemp the worse? Aside from detection glitch that has happened to me for the first time I've never had issues with it.
I also have HWmonitor 64 and values they show are pretty close... 1-2 with in each other.

Coretemp has issues with Nod32, it is detected as a virus of some sort even before installation.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> I am curious , if u guys overclocked ur cpu. did u purchase the intel overclocked program or not?


What? You mean their warrenty thing in case you kill it via overclocking?

Nope. CPU death by OCing is rare.


----------



## rickyman0319

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> What? You mean their warrenty thing in case you kill it via overclocking?
> 
> Nope. CPU death by OCing is rare.


yes I mean that thing.


----------



## Bartouille

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> 4.5 ghz: 1.275v.
> 4.6 ghz: 1.385v
> 4.7 ghz: >1.504v
> 
> 4.5 to 4.6 is 0.11v difference for stability
> 4.6 to 4.7 is much larger than 0.12v extra for stability.
> 
> It's getting worse. XD


Wow! 4.5 1.275v is good, but 4.6ghz for 1.385?? damn!

Mine is 4.5 at 1.25, 4.6 at 1.3, 4.7 at 1.35, not trying to showoff or anything, it's just weird how much you need for 0.1ghz more, because when I think about it our 4.5ghz voltage is almost the same!


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> I think you can overpower it with Vcore (I just passed x264 at 4.5 for the first time by blasting 1.39V through mine), but it may also be possible to tweak the other voltages to let the Vcore come down a little and still pass. Takes a lot of fiddling though - took me a week to get my 4.4 voltage down through the use of VCCIOD and VCCSA.
> 
> Edit: Aaaaannnd 1.375 failed. So I guess somewhere between 1.375 and 1.39 for 4.5. Sounds like 4.4 it is.


Do you think that a 4770K is worth it more than the 3770K (being cheaper) with the higher temps and bad OC'ing batches?


----------



## Ryude

This makes no sense, but I bought a Zalman Fanmate 2 for my water pump because it was getting too much voltage. It was making loud noises all the time. So I just installed it and... it's silent as hell. But what is really strange is that my temps dropped 5C at idle and load.


----------



## kikibgd

guys try HWinfo its almost the same as hwmonitor just has logging ability and some more stuff

as for stress testing goes for me if you pass 2-4weeks with your normal usage with no crash that is stable in my opinion.

@Darkwizzie
well 1.55v killed some cpus, friend of mine killed his with 1.95v









btw got new batch from a friend

L313B996


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



i7-4770K:
Batch: L313B996
Max Clock: 5800 MHz
Max Clock SuperPi1M: 5700 MHz
4000 MHz @ 1,145 V (primestable)
4300 MHz @ 1,295 V (primestable)
5000 MHz not possible below 1,40 Volt



and on this site selling same batch
http://oc-shop.de/6.html
gonna test it tonight as i googled its not promesing but on the other hand i had batch numbers that on other forums done 5ghz with 1.4v by me on 1.4 done x46


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> Do you think that a 4770K is worth it more than the 3770K (being cheaper) with the higher temps and bad OC'ing batches?


The only real practical difference is the newer chipset and motherboard. CPU-wise, you really aren't going to see any difference between a 3770K and a 4770K in normal" usage (games, encoding, etc) - and once you overclock them they are probably going to end up about the same anyway, as any small overclocking margin the 3770K has is evened out by the higher Haswell IPC.

From my perspective, the only reason to get a 3770K at this point would be to save the $100 or so from getting one on sale (and the cheaper motherboards) - and if you were willing to buy into an older Z77 motherboard I'd probably just try to find a good deal on a used, high clocking, 2600K instead. Otherwise just get the 4770K, plan on a 4.4 overclock, and enjoy the new motherboard.


----------



## Ponteral

Guys, I want to ask you little bit off topic.

I was looking on the google but I didn't find what I nead.

It's about HWmonitor. I have Pro version, and I saw on the internet that people can hide some labels on it. I mean, that they hide entire lines.

Like here do you see it? For example. In powers it has only overall power for CPU not other values.



If you can give an advice, I'll be happy. Thanks...


----------



## Big Texas

Uncore is at 41x, 1.150v on it if i'm not mistaken. stability testing shortly


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kikibgd*
> 
> guys try HWinfo its almost the same as hwmonitor just has logging ability and some more stuff
> 
> as for stress testing goes for me if you pass 2-4weeks with your normal usage with no crash that is stable in my opinion.
> 
> @Darkwizzie
> well 1.55v killed some cpus, friend of mine killed his with 1.95v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw got new batch from a friend
> 
> L313B996
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> i7-4770K:
> Batch: L313B996
> Max Clock: 5800 MHz
> Max Clock SuperPi1M: 5700 MHz
> 4000 MHz @ 1,145 V (primestable)
> 4300 MHz @ 1,295 V (primestable)
> 5000 MHz not possible below 1,40 Volt
> 
> 
> 
> and on this site selling same batch
> http://oc-shop.de/6.html
> gonna test it tonight as i googled its not promesing but on the other hand i had batch numbers that on other forums done 5ghz with 1.4v by me on 1.4 done x46


I've gone as high as 1.9V on my 4770k, still alive & kicking at least!

The new cpu looks half decent, using ln2 for the 5800mhz tested max?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ponteral*
> 
> Guys, I want to ask you little bit off topic.
> 
> I was looking on the google but I didn't find what I nead.
> 
> It's about HWmonitor. I have Pro version, and I saw on the internet that people can hide some labels on it. I mean, that they hide entire lines.
> 
> Like here do you see it? For example. In powers it has only overall power for CPU not other values.
> 
> 
> 
> If you can give an advice, I'll be happy. Thanks...


The powers section can pretty much be ignored, no software out there comes close to reading the actual power used. A cpu can be eating up 400w while hwmonitor will show 160w or less.


----------



## prescotter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bartouille*
> 
> Wow! 4.5 1.275v is good, but 4.6ghz for 1.385?? damn!
> 
> Mine is 4.5 at 1.25, 4.6 at 1.3, 4.7 at 1.35, not trying to showoff or anything, it's just weird how much you need for 0.1ghz more, because when I think about it our 4.5ghz voltage is almost the same!


Probably not true, if you fine tune your OC you probably see you can adjust some voltage, because ussualy after each 100mhz they require more voltage, so higher you go, more voltage each multiplier is needed


----------



## kikibgd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> I've gone as high as 1.9V on my 4770k, still alive & kicking at least!
> 
> The new cpu looks half decent, using ln2 for the 5800mhz tested max?
> The powers section can pretty much be ignored, no software out there comes close to reading the actual power used. A cpu can be eating up 400w while hwmonitor will show 160w or less.


nah i dont have ln2 and no knowledge to use it so i guess i would end up with ice burns









i pulled the info from hwgurus forum

btw at stock this crap processor need 1.201v, i am crying in advance... will test more
1.25v x45 booted into windows but crashed(bsod 124) on aida fpu test


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kikibgd*
> 
> nah i dont have ln2 and no knowledge to use it so i guess i would end up with ice burns
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw at stock this crap processor need 1.201v, i am crying in advance... will test more
> 1.25v x45 booted into windows but crashed on aida fpu test


Ah, 5800 probably was the tested max validation with ln2.
My chip is pretty average, but a little bit better than 1.2V for stock







5800Mhz max for 4c/8t full load, 6ghz for validation.
I want a better one but failed so badly binning ivy I don't want to buy up retail chips again with haswell...


----------



## Chomuco

4770k l312B715 costa rica ihs http://i.imgur.com/DmhyCOU.jpg


----------



## kikibgd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Ah, 5800 probably was the tested max validation with ln2.
> My chip is pretty average, but a little bit better than 1.2V for stock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5800Mhz max for 4c/8t full load, 6ghz for validation.
> I want a better one but failed so badly binning ivy I don't want to buy up retail chips again with haswell...


i am not going even to try more to find better chip i am tired already. i will wait till skylake till then i will focus on new case/cooling/gpus/peripherals


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Sounds like some kind of glitch - as far as I know all the active cores have to be the same speed - there's only one active multiplier. You can have different speeds based on how many cores are active, but all the active cores are the same. Can't remember where I read that, but it was posted here by someone who would know, like unclewebb.
> 
> Edit: Yep, unclewebb:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1414683/i7-4770k-overclock-how-far-should-i-push/30_30#post_20543563


this is still happening in Blend test's large FFT potion. In Small FFT, AIDA64, Realbench or H.264 encoding, this doesn't happen. I even downloaded Prime95 back again. I just hope this will not incorrectly diagnose the CPU as stable when it is not.

SmallFFT:









LargeFFT:









before this, I ran the following tests.
1. AIDA64 for 2.5hrs
2. H.264 single pass encoding in Handbrake for 2.5Hrs
3. Crysis 3 multiplayer for about 2Hrs (I use medium graphics, so the CPU comes more into play)
4. Asus Realbench for 7Hrs overnight

Now Prime95 has been running for 1Hr.

i guess this is stable enough and i'm gonna stick to this core OC and tune the memory and cache.


----------



## Bartouille

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> this is still happening in Blend test's large FFT potion. In Small FFT, AIDA64, Realbench or H.264 encoding, this doesn't happen. I even downloaded Prime95 back again. I just hope this will not incorrectly diagnose the CPU as stable when it is not.
> 
> SmallFFT:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LargeFFT:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> before this, I ran the following tests.
> 1. AIDA64 for 2.5hrs
> 2. H.264 single pass encoding in Handbrake for 2.5Hrs
> 3. Crysis 3 multiplayer for about 2Hrs (I use medium graphics, so the CPU comes more into play)
> 4. Asus Realbench for 7Hrs overnight
> 
> Now Prime95 has been running for 1Hr.
> 
> i guess this is stable enough and i'm gonna stick to this core OC and tune the memory and cache.


Good luck! P95 blend is some hard stuff!!


----------



## HemiRick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryude*
> 
> This makes no sense, but I bought a Zalman Fanmate 2 for my water pump because it was getting too much voltage. It was making loud noises all the time. So I just installed it and... it's silent as hell. But what is really strange is that my temps dropped 5C at idle and load.


The pump was probably cavitating from spinning too fast and this was causing the noise and reducing flow.


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bartouille*
> 
> Good luck! P95 blend is some hard stuff!!


Any clue as to why the clocks dip in the large FFT potion of blend test? I don't think that's normal.


----------



## Bartouille

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> Any clue as to why the clocks dip in the large FFT potion of blend test? I don't think that's normal.


No idea man... I start my monitoring software right after I start the test and my minimum is the same as maximum clock through the test.









Edit: maybe it's the fact you are not running default base clock? I don't know...


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bartouille*
> 
> Good luck! P95 blend is some hard stuff!!


oh noes. BSOD 0x124 after just before 2hrs.








funny thing is, it got the BSOD as soon as my wife came near the PC.









now what? raise the Vcore by 0.005V?


----------



## Big Texas

Curious about my high 1.25v temps, I wanted to check my stock temps in Intel burn test. It shot up to 75*C on STOCK. did I mount my h100i wrong?


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Big Texas*
> 
> Curious about my high 1.25v temps, I wanted to check my stock temps in Intel burn test. It shot up to 75*C on STOCK. did I mount my h100i wrong?


high ambient?
maybe it settles down in a few seconds? water coolers don't react quickly to sudden increases in temperature as HSFs right?


----------



## Big Texas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> high ambient?
> maybe it settles down in a few seconds? water coolers don't react quickly to sudden increases in temperature as HSFs right?


Sub 76*F ambient, and no it stays hot


----------



## Forceman

If stock includes Auto voltage, then the AVX load from IBT can cause pretty significant voltages. I think mine was 1.3V or something in Auto at stock clocks. Did you check and see what it was?


----------



## Big Texas

1.05v


----------



## Bartouille

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> oh noes. BSOD 0x124 after just before 2hrs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> funny thing is, it got the BSOD as soon as my wife came near the PC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now what? raise the Vcore by 0.005V?


lool

usually I increase in 0.01v increment but that's up to you!


----------



## EarlZ

Is that a skilled T-monitor?


----------



## Bartouille

Is it me or intel started lowering the stock voltage on the haswell? I see people with 1.0x voltage and I even heard of someone with 0.9x. Mine is 1.146 which seems kinda high but at least it overclocks well


----------



## BoredErica

To be quite honest, after 45 games of chess with the computer playing against itself (5 minutes per side), the computer Bsoded. But 45 games is a long time, I was comatose for a long time today, was so exhausted...

I don't even remember if it's uncore or core error, lololol.

I'm too lazy to care TBH.

And yeah, this CPU sucks power like a vacuum cleaner at 4.6... It's redonculous. If I had invested in a good H100i or x60 Kraken, I might have actually forced higher than 1.5v as I can deal with the heat. But that's not happening.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Ah, 5800 probably was the tested max validation with ln2.
> My chip is pretty average, but a little bit better than 1.2V for stock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5800Mhz max for 4c/8t full load, 6ghz for validation.
> I want a better one but failed so badly binning ivy I don't want to buy up retail chips again with haswell...
> Hey, what voltage do you guess is dangerous for long haul? I know nobody knows for sure, just asking for a guess.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> this is still happening in Blend test's large FFT potion. In Small FFT, AIDA64, Realbench or H.264 encoding, this doesn't happen. I even downloaded Prime95 back again. I just hope this will not incorrectly diagnose the CPU as stable when it is not.
> 
> SmallFFT:
> 
> LargeFFT:
> 
> before this, I ran the following tests.
> 1. AIDA64 for 2.5hrs
> 2. H.264 single pass encoding in Handbrake for 2.5Hrs
> 3. Crysis 3 multiplayer for about 2Hrs (I use medium graphics, so the CPU comes more into play)
> 4. Asus Realbench for 7Hrs overnight
> 
> Now Prime95 has been running for 1Hr.
> 
> i guess this is stable enough and i'm gonna stick to this core OC and tune the memory and cache.


My understanding is on higher resolutions, the CPU still has to work harder, just not much harder compared to the GPU.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kikibgd*
> 
> guys try HWinfo its almost the same as hwmonitor just has logging ability and some more stuff
> 
> as for stress testing goes for me if you pass 2-4weeks with your normal usage with no crash that is stable in my opinion.
> 
> @Darkwizzie
> well 1.55v killed some cpus, friend of mine killed his with 1.95v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw got new batch from a friend
> 
> L313B996
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> i7-4770K:
> Batch: L313B996
> Max Clock: 5800 MHz
> Max Clock SuperPi1M: 5700 MHz
> 4000 MHz @ 1,145 V (primestable)
> 4300 MHz @ 1,295 V (primestable)
> 5000 MHz not possible below 1,40 Volt
> 
> 
> 
> and on this site selling same batch
> http://oc-shop.de/6.html
> gonna test it tonight as i googled its not promesing but on the other hand i had batch numbers that on other forums done 5ghz with 1.4v by me on 1.4 done x46


To chart that I need more info.

I have HWinfo as well but it shows too much info sometimes. HWmonitor is easier on the eyes.

==

Sorry for double post.


----------



## Big Texas

Giving you guys an update...

Remounted my H100i (had to ghetto-mod an extra washer on the mounting hardware under the socket), so now the pump is closer to the IHS. Before there was a gap i didn't know about because of the clearance the board had, so now my load temps dropped big time.



This is down from before when it was throttling at 100*C.

I only expect temps to get better as the paste cures and settles in (it was applied ~10 mins ago)


----------



## whtchocla7e

My stress test = prime95 and youtube hd streaming at the same time.
If I can get through a full-feature movie, I'm all set.
I don't bother with anything else.


----------



## Big Texas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whtchocla7e*
> 
> My stress test = prime95 and youtube hd streaming at the same time.
> If I can get through a full-feature movie, I'm all set.
> I don't bother with anything else.


boy, that's pretty unique...makes sense though.


----------



## Zvejniex

Hmm, declairing gaming stable clock, probably as high as im going to go on this chip for 24/7 and gaming.
4.7ghz 1.33v and 1.34 in IBT and i passed very high preset 10 runs HARDLY







My temps were very worrieng, but it held out and didnt throttle with the hyper evo 212







111gflops, my ram probably affects this speed aswell.


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zvejniex*
> 
> Hmm, declairing gaming stable clock, probably as high as im going to go on this chip for 24/7 and gaming.
> 4.7ghz 1.33v and 1.34 in IBT and i passed very high preset 10 runs HARDLY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My temps were very worrieng, but it held out and didnt throttle with the hyper evo 212
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 111gflops, my ram probably affects this speed aswell.


You 212 puts most if not all of the AIO's to shame.. delided?


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zvejniex*
> 
> Hmm, declairing gaming stable clock, probably as high as im going to go on this chip for 24/7 and gaming.
> 4.7ghz 1.33v and 1.34 in IBT and i passed very high preset 10 runs HARDLY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My temps were very worrieng, but it held out and didnt throttle with the hyper evo 212
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 111gflops, my ram probably affects this speed aswell.


You 212 puts most if not all of the AIO's to shame.. delided?


----------



## Zvejniex

Nop, not delided. Im now on a open test bed + my ambients here are max 20c








And i wouldnt be that suprised if my 4.7 ghz would not be jsut gaming stable and IBT stable. considering its 0.6v vcore more than my 4.6ghz stable clock which i could test with everything. But who knows

Doing the darkwizzies chess. Max 71c


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zvejniex*
> 
> Nop, not delided. Im now on a open test bed + my ambients here are max 20c
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And i wouldnt be that suprised if my 4.7 ghz would not be jsut gaming stable and IBT stable. considering its 0.6v vcore more than my 4.6ghz stable clock which i could test with everything. But who knows
> 
> Doing the darkwizzies chess. Max 71c


We have like 5c difference in ambient but it sounds like our actual temp difference is 10-15c hahaha! I guess your chip makes better contact on its IHS compared to mine.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zvejniex*
> 
> Nop, not delided. Im now on a open test bed + my ambients here are max 20c
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And i wouldnt be that suprised if my 4.7 ghz would not be jsut gaming stable and IBT stable. considering its 0.6v vcore more than my 4.6ghz stable clock which i could test with everything. But who knows
> 
> Doing the darkwizzies chess. Max 71c


I think both of our air cooling are pretty haxed.


----------



## Zvejniex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> We have like 5c difference in ambient but it sounds like our actual temp difference is 10-15c hahaha! I guess your chip makes better contact on its IHS compared to mine.


So your saying your x60 does worse than my hyper evo?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I think both of our air cooling are pretty haxed.


Yeah, some people even dont believe







Thats why i fell in an argument with a guy who said buying a premium cpu and investing in an hyper evo 212 and d14 "is absurd". I nreality, if i had h100 sure i could go higher, but what, like 100-200mhz? It would probably need insane volts. I can boot 4.9ghz at 1.36v stable wuld be 1.4+ and thats alot


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zvejniex*
> 
> So your saying your x60 does worse than my hyper evo?
> Yeah, some people even dont believe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats why i fell in an argument with a guy who said buying a premium cpu and investing in an hyper evo 212 and d14 "is absurd". I nreality, if i had h100 sure i could go higher, but what, like 100-200mhz? It would probably need insane volts. I can boot 4.9ghz at 1.36v stable wuld be 1.4+ and thats alot


My personal experience your voltage will shoot up during that last 100mhz... On D14 I couldn't hold onto 1.5v because it still wasn't stable. Any higher yes, I would hit thermal limit but also that voltage number seems dangerous in itself.

My cpu isn't that stellar, it requires tons of voltage but at least my cooling is doing better than expected.


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zvejniex*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> We have like 5c difference in ambient but it sounds like our actual temp difference is 10-15c hahaha! I guess your chip makes better contact on its IHS compared to mine.
> 
> 
> 
> So your saying your x60 does worse than my hyper evo?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I think both of our air cooling are pretty haxed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, some people even dont believe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats why i fell in an argument with a guy who said buying a premium cpu and investing in an hyper evo 212 and d14 "is absurd". I nreality, if i had h100 sure i could go higher, but what, like 100-200mhz? It would probably need insane volts. I can boot 4.9ghz at 1.36v stable wuld be 1.4+ and thats alot
Click to expand...

Yeah, Remind me of your voltages and temps again.


----------



## Zvejniex

Hah, i loled the whole time. Its raining for a while now and it seems my ambiets went down even more, sadly i cant give the precise value







I was able to pull this off. Btw, didnt finish the bench, becasuse i bet it would throttle 40000 anywyzz. Mabey you can add this as linpack stable?







But its IBT, chess stable. for sure.

Intel(R) Optimized LINPACK Benchmark data

Current date/time: Wed Aug 14 10:24:37 2013

CPU frequency: 4.698 GHz
Number of CPUs: 1
Number of cores: 4
Number of threads: 4

Parameters are set to:

Number of tests: 12
Number of equations to solve (problem size) : 1000 2000 3000 4000 5000 10000 15000 20000 25000 30000 35000 40000
Leading dimension of array : 1000 2000 3000 4000 5000 10000 15000 20000 25000 30000 35000 40000
Number of trials to run : 4 4 4 4 4 2 2 2 2 1 1 1
Data alignment value (in Kbytes) : 4 4 4 4 4 4 4 4 4 4 4 4

Maximum memory requested that can be used=4210869504, at the size=40000

=================== Timing linear equation system solver ===================

Size LDA Align. Time(s) GFlops Residual Residual(norm) Check
1000 1000 4 0.008 82.5105 1.194739e-012 4.074366e-002 pass
1000 1000 4 0.007 96.5217 1.194739e-012 4.074366e-002 pass
1000 1000 4 0.007 100.2930 1.194739e-012 4.074366e-002 pass
1000 1000 4 0.007 100.2656 1.194739e-012 4.074366e-002 pass
2000 2000 4 0.096 55.6771 4.536926e-012 3.946570e-002 pass
2000 2000 4 0.068 79.0415 4.536926e-012 3.946570e-002 pass
2000 2000 4 0.070 76.5158 4.536926e-012 3.946570e-002 pass
2000 2000 4 0.068 78.2901 4.536926e-012 3.946570e-002 pass
3000 3000 4 0.205 87.7579 8.334888e-012 3.209566e-002 pass
3000 3000 4 0.278 64.7309 8.334888e-012 3.209566e-002 pass
3000 3000 4 0.190 94.8307 8.334888e-012 3.209566e-002 pass
3000 3000 4 0.193 93.4122 8.334888e-012 3.209566e-002 pass
4000 4000 4 0.423 101.0023 1.519912e-011 3.312792e-002 pass
4000 4000 4 0.428 99.7388 1.519912e-011 3.312792e-002 pass
4000 4000 4 0.437 97.7407 1.519912e-011 3.312792e-002 pass
4000 4000 4 0.433 98.6582 1.519912e-011 3.312792e-002 pass
5000 5000 4 0.820 101.7248 2.471656e-011 3.446525e-002 pass
5000 5000 4 0.747 111.6056 2.471656e-011 3.446525e-002 pass
5000 5000 4 0.766 108.8755 2.471656e-011 3.446525e-002 pass
5000 5000 4 0.749 111.3573 2.471656e-011 3.446525e-002 pass
10000 10000 4 5.235 127.3804 9.436774e-011 3.327502e-002 pass
10000 10000 4 4.983 133.8219 9.436774e-011 3.327502e-002 pass
15000 15000 4 16.927 132.9525 2.169435e-010 3.416896e-002 pass
15000 15000 4 17.151 131.2160 2.169435e-010 3.416896e-002 pass
20000 20000 4 41.527 128.4512 3.504283e-010 3.102058e-002 pass
20000 20000 4 38.754 137.6412 3.551086e-010 3.143489e-002 pass
25000 25000 4 77.209 134.9306 5.194889e-010 2.954147e-002 pass
25000 25000 4 77.169 135.0009 1.113065e+000 6.329604e+007 pass
30000 30000 4 129.857 138.6277 7.133177e-010 2.811906e-002 pass


----------



## EarlZ

IIRC you had something like 92-93c with IBT?


----------



## Zvejniex

Hmm, just did a IBT with the 0.01v bump which was linpack "stable" and temps were 96c, wierd... Could my ram be bottlenecking linpack if that possible?







Because i dont experience theese 20c jumps from IBT


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zvejniex*
> 
> Hmm, just did a IBT with the 0.01v bump which was linpack "stable" and temps were 96c, wierd... Could my ram be bottlenecking linpack if that possible?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because i dont experience theese 20c jumps from IBT


What is your batch, ram speed, uncore settings?

And jeezus, 99C on that core? We're crazy enough to go with air, we're crazy enough to ramp up to 1.5v+ ot 95C+!


----------



## Zvejniex

No, im not that crazy to go 1.5v on air







Or you are referencing to yourself?







My ram is corsair Veng 1600mhz cl10 single channel for now lol. Uncore at 3.4ghz


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zvejniex*
> 
> No, im not that crazy to go 1.5v on air


That title belongs to me, lol.


----------



## Zvejniex

In fact, im even scared to boot that







What are you booting at 1.5v? 5ghz? I couldnt boot 5ghz at 1.39, not really keen on going 1.4+ just to find out







yet im more that sure nothing will happen.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zvejniex*
> 
> In fact, im even scared to boot that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are you booting at 1.5v? 5ghz? I couldnt boot 5ghz at 1.39, not really keen on going 1.4+ just to find out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yet im more that sure nothing will happen.


Nope, my CPU ain't that good. I was doing 1.5v to try to get a stable 4.7. I'm at 1.39 now for 3.6, but during chess the voltage goes to 1.42 (adaptive). 1.5v got me to 91C, don't want to increase voltage due to heat but also degredation.


----------



## Zvejniex

Hmm, sorry to hear that.. Even mine isnt "good" if im not mistaken. Surely those guys doing 4.6ghz at 1.21 are lucky indeed







Just for the sake of it, and for the lols im currently at 4.6ghz 1.21







 Probably will crash after "intensive" internet browsing








Edit.
What in the gods name...







i was able to do a cinebench...LOL Why cant i remember this..
Edit.
It gave out in 7 pass of IBT standart preset








Edit.
Aww, bumped 0.01 (1.224 in IBT) And it crushed Very high preset at 8 pass.


----------



## derickwm

I'll be picking up a 4770k pretty soon and thought I'd check in here to see if people have had better luck with Costa Rica chips? I've noticed a few people have started getting these and I've seen mixed results on Malaysia v. Costa Rica with overclocking. Any thoughts from here?


----------



## Gomi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I'll be picking up a 4770k pretty soon and thought I'd check in here to see if people have had better luck with Costa Rica chips? I've noticed a few people have started getting these and I've seen mixed results on Malaysia v. Costa Rica with overclocking. Any thoughts from here?


As far as I gathered from sites like HWBOT and Xtreme there is "zero" difference between the two. Seen reports of Costa Ricas OC´ing like crap and Malaysia OC´ing like a champ - And the other way around - My guess: At the moment it is luck and nothing else that will net you a good overclocker (Though there are a few batches that are RUMORED to be good clockers, still - I guess that is because that batch been sold to more OC people that frequent said forums).


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I'll be picking up a 4770k pretty soon and thought I'd check in here to see if people have had better luck with Costa Rica chips? I've noticed a few people have started getting these and I've seen mixed results on Malaysia v. Costa Rica with overclocking. Any thoughts from here?


Not much.

But batch 310 so far seems to do quite well... few are at top of my OC chart, and the ones lower down simply didn't add much voltage at all, so they are not bad chips either. That's Malay.


----------



## rickyman0319

I am curious where do u guys bought ur batch 310?


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gomi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I'll be picking up a 4770k pretty soon and thought I'd check in here to see if people have had better luck with Costa Rica chips? I've noticed a few people have started getting these and I've seen mixed results on Malaysia v. Costa Rica with overclocking. Any thoughts from here?
> 
> 
> 
> As far as I gathered from sites like HWBOT and Xtreme there is "zero" difference between the two. Seen reports of Costa Ricas OC´ing like crap and Malaysia OC´ing like a champ - And the other way around - My guess: At the moment it is luck and nothing else that will net you a good overclocker (Though there are a few batches that are RUMORED to be good clockers, still - I guess that is because that batch been sold to more OC people that frequent said forums).
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I'll be picking up a 4770k pretty soon and thought I'd check in here to see if people have had better luck with Costa Rica chips? I've noticed a few people have started getting these and I've seen mixed results on Malaysia v. Costa Rica with overclocking. Any thoughts from here?
> 
> 
> 
> Not much.
> 
> But batch 310 so far seems to do quite well... few are at top of my OC chart, and the ones lower down simply didn't add much voltage at all, so they are not bad chips either. That's Malay.
Click to expand...

Thanks guys. Been browsing XS and it definitely seems like it's a shot in the dark with batches  Some good with 307, some terrible. Some great 310s and 312s, the rest terrible. I guess I'll wait a bit longer until something consistent hits. Not a huge rush, as long as this SR-2 doesn't decide to die.


----------



## dminzi

Anyone here with a h100i and i5 4670k want to share their results?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itzzdannn*
> 
> Anyone here with a h100i and i5 4670k want to share their results?


...

Did you read the original post?


----------



## Ali Man

What would be a good water temperature inside a WC loop with a single 4770K and a 680?
Due to my bad ambients, I'm getting 34.2C


----------



## Menphisto

Hi,
I overlocked my i5 4670k to 4,5 GHz @1,2 vcore. The ring bus is clocked @ 4,2 GHz and everything is prime and Aida stable for more than 8 hours avg. Temp 65 degreese max. Temp 78 and Idle 36. Any tips to make it better or is everything fine this way?


----------



## Zvejniex

Try to pass linpack.


----------



## Menphisto

OK i try


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menphisto*
> 
> OK i try


Meh, I'd forget linkpack and go for the next multiplier already.


----------



## Menphisto

But is the ringbus OK with 4200 MHz or should it be Vetter with 4500?


----------



## Menphisto

Linpack looks OK max temp. 81 ......no chrash so far


----------



## Menphisto

Linpack passed... So i dont want a higher Core clock speed ....now should i adjust the ringbus 1:1 or leave it at 4200?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menphisto*
> 
> Linpack passed... So i dont want a higher Core clock speed ....now should i adjust the ringbus 1:1 or leave it at 4200?


Dude, please read the first post of this thread. I spent time to write a guide for a reason.









Super short version:
No, set uncore manually to stock. Bring core multiplier as high as you can bear. After that, then do uncore.

But yea, read the guide.


----------



## Big Texas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menphisto*
> 
> Linpack passed... So i dont want a higher Core clock speed ....now should i adjust the ringbus 1:1 or leave it at 4200?


core clock is (for Haswell at least) king. You want to get the highest overclock you can with Ring at stock, THEN start raising it


----------



## Menphisto

OK, my max overclock is 4,9 GHz but the temps are to hot. So would be 4.6 GHz and 4200 ring bus good? With stock ring its stable so i should manage to run it there.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menphisto*
> 
> OK, my max overclock is 4,9 GHz but the temps are to hot. So would be 4.6 GHz and 4200 ring bus good? With stock ring its stable so i should manage to run it there.


So I guess you didn't read my guide...

Dude. You set uncore to stock manually. Why is it at 4.2? You inch up 1 multiplier at a time, you don't go, 4.6 or 4.9? It should be like, 4.8 or 4.9, you have that large variance because your not taking time to figure out what voltage is required for what clock, and the entire time you have 4.2 uncore messing up everything. Also, you need to decide what stability test you want to run, Linpack is very hot, way hotter than any program, even other stress tests. If you must past it, then your overclock will be hampered by thermals very quickly.


----------



## Menphisto

......i know witch Volt i need for what clock.....i did this a Week ago i am at the point where i only want to adjust the ring bus. I could go 4,8ghz core but i dont want it dat high 4.5 or 4.6 are enough to me. So my only question is does the bus must be 1:1 or should be, or is it More or less abit Wayne ? ;-)
Edit: i read the guide a week ago;-)


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menphisto*
> 
> ......i know witch Volt i need for what clock.....i did this a Week ago i am at the point where i only want to adjust the ring bus. I could go 4,8ghz core but i dont want it dat high 4.5 or 4.6 are enough to me. So my only question is does the must be 1:1 or should be or is it More or less abit Wayne ? ;-)
> Edit: i read the guide a week ago;-)


It should be 300-500mhz below the Core clock. Playing with the uncore is hardly needed IMO.


----------



## deepor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> *Want to be in the chart above? Click this spoiler!*


I just noticed that Google Docs spreadsheet in the first post for the very first time. It does not show up with Firefox for me. It works in IE and Chrome. Could you put an additional link to the spreadsheet into the first post instead of just embedding it? That might also be neat for Chrome users so you can open it and browse it in larger size instead of having to use that tiny embedded object.

edit:

It seems it was a problem on my end. After logging in and out of the Google account in Firefox it shows up (still might be a good idea to have a separate url to the document).


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menphisto*
> 
> ......i know witch Volt i need for what clock.....i did this a Week ago i am at the point where i only want to adjust the ring bus. I could go 4,8ghz core but i dont want it dat high 4.5 or 4.6 are enough to me. So my only question is does the bus must be 1:1 or should be, or is it More or less abit Wayne ? ;-)
> Edit: i read the guide a week ago;-)


To make it simple: No, 1:1 is not special. Ideally you'd want 1:1 but that's often not possible. I don't quite understand what "I don't want it that high" means. You mean you don't want the voltage that's why? Or you think 4.6 is fast enough or...?

If it's the former, then sure. If it's the latter, I see no point to work on uncore then. A rough estimate is as follows: 1.4ghz uncore is about equivalent to 0.1ghz core. So overclocking uncore will make little difference in speed for the most part. If you want to play with it, simply raise it as high as you can, do not exceed uncore voltage of 1.35 maximum, 1.3 to be quite safe. And the highest you can go is the highest you can go. No, 1:1 is not magically much faster, the whole idea of 1:1 is overblown.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deepor*
> 
> I just noticed that Google Docs spreadsheet in the first post for the very first time. It does not show up with Firefox for me. It works in IE and Chrome. Could you put an additional link to the spreadsheet into the first post instead of just embedding it? That might also be neat for Chrome users so you can open it and browse it in larger size instead of having to use that tiny embedded object.
> 
> edit:
> 
> It seems it was a problem on my end. After logging in and out of the Google account in Firefox it shows up (still might be a good idea to have a separate url to the document).


Ok, I'll add it now.


----------



## Menphisto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> To make it simple: No, 1:1 is not special. Ideally you'd want 1:1 but that's often not possible. I don't quite understand what "I don't want it that high" means. You mean you don't want the voltage that's why? Or you think 4.6 is fast enough or...?
> 
> If it's the former, then sure. If it's the latter, I see no point to work on uncore then. A rough estimate is as follows: 1.4ghz uncore is about equivalent to 0.1ghz core. So overclocking uncore will make little difference in speed for the most part. If you want to play with it, simply raise it as high as you can, do not exceed uncore voltage of 1.35 maximum, 1.3 to be quite safe. And the highest you can go is the highest you can go. No, 1:1 is not magically much faster, the whole idea of 1:1 is overblown.


Its because the voltage i only have a coolermaster v6 GT AS cooler


----------



## Menphisto

Now i think i have my final settings:
Core: 4,6 GHz
Ring bus: 4200 MHz
Vcore : 1.220
Vring : 1.120
RAM speed: 2133 MHz
Tested now 1h 30min, stable at the Moment....but i will test more the next few days to be safe.

Does it looks OK? Or any changes from your side


----------



## Big Texas

Cinebench score update: 10.02

46x Multi (100 base clock)
42x Uncore
2400 MHz RAM @ 1.65v
1.29v Core
1.150v Uncore
1.850 vRIN

Fans were NOT running full blast


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menphisto*
> 
> Now i think i have my final settings:
> Core: 4,6 GHz
> Ring bus: 4200 MHz
> Vcore : 1.220
> Vring : 1.120
> RAM speed: 2133 MHz
> Tested now 1h 30min, stable at the Moment....but i will test more the next few days to be safe.
> 
> Does it looks OK? Or any changes from your side


Hey there, I am running a pretty close OC at 4.6 GHz (42 Cache/Uncore ratio) @ 1.223V, although my VRing is a little higher @1.185V, so it couldn't hurt stability to raise it a little for x42 cache. I do run my ram at only 1600 MHz though. All I can suggest is to test it adequately with your favorite stress programs and then test it some more when you switch to adaptive (with non AVX programs like benchmarks, video compression programs and games). The more time you put into stress testing it right the less you risk loosing work or corrupting system files with an untimely crash.

IMO (and this is only my opinion based on my experience) if you are using Aida to stress I highly recommend using another program too like OCCT/ Prime or IBT/Linpack to double check it.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Big Texas*
> 
> Cinebench score update: 10.02
> 
> 46x Multi (100 base clock)
> 42x Uncore
> 2400 MHz RAM @ 1.65v
> 1.29v Core
> 1.150v Uncore
> 1.850 vRIN
> 
> Fans were NOT running full blast


Your results have been updated. Keep in mind, for picture verification you now have to show the stress test, how long it's run for, and hwmonitor or hwinfo's vcore reading in pictures.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menphisto*
> 
> Now i think i have my final settings:
> Core: 4,6 GHz
> Ring bus: 4200 MHz
> Vcore : 1.220
> Vring : 1.120
> RAM speed: 2133 MHz
> Tested now 1h 30min, stable at the Moment....but i will test more the next few days to be safe.
> 
> Does it looks OK? Or any changes from your side


You can try to nudge the ring bus to 4.3. If you are positive you won't go to 4.6ghz core clock, raise the ring bus as high as it'll go but do not exceed 1.3 or 1.35v for uncore.


----------



## Ponteral

Guys,

I was thinking about uncore/cache ratio... When you are final with OC. Do you have min and max with same value? 44/44? Or you have for example 9 min and max 44? And what is best for it.. Thank you.


----------



## Menphisto

4.6 GHz do not work well with 1.22v crashed after 2 hours occt -.- so i leave my CPU @ 4,5 with 1.2v and 4,2 ring


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ponteral*
> 
> Guys,
> 
> I was thinking about uncore/cache ratio... When you are final with OC. Do you have min and max with same value? 44/44? Or you have for example 9 min and max 44? And what is best for it.. Thank you.


Leave it the same, or I suppose you could do auto for the min and set the max 44 if you wanted. There is no reason to have it fluctuate and down clock. I would use 43 for 4.7, just make sure you check your stability if you raise it from stock because you likely will need a little extra voltage (core and cache). I like having mine at x42 for 4.6, it doesn't require a lot of extra voltage (1.223V instead of 1.218V).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menphisto*
> 
> 4.6 GHz do not work well with 1.22v crashed after 2 hours occt -.- so i leave my CPU @ 4,5 with 1.2v and 4,2 ring


You could do a few things to leave it 4.6 if you didn't want to lower the multiplier. Or do you want to use 1.220V as your max? You could lower your cache (ring) ratio to stock 3.8 MHz and give it a try, I am willing to bet you get a few more hours at least of OCCT. You could also up your core voltage a hair to 1.225V-1.230V and leave the cache alone. You should also raise the ring voltage to at least 1.150V for 42, that should get you closer to being stable too.


----------



## BoredErica

***, change core coltage to 1.4v, changed vcore to 1.27v... Under load it went to 1.432, 1.3v... and STILL, I got a 124 bsod. Vring at 1.9.

I have not bsoded in games after hours and hours and hours of gameplay but the bsod took place in chess... and I want to do some intensive chess work this week.

Hehe, if I've 124 bsod at 1.432 after a while on chess, even though it's chess not gaming, 4.7 is obviously a pipe dream, never had a chance.


----------



## BangBangPlay

Darkwizzie, I don't know if you are aware that some users may not be able to see the OC results chart in your first post. I wasn't able to on my laptop or iPhone, but I could on my desktop. I found out that logging out of Google (or Gmail) and then back in fixes it. I went to Logical Increments PC Guide and I couldn't see their chart guide either. They suggested the fix and it worked for all Google based docs. I thought it was a browser add on or compatibility issue. It effects Google docs and some animations in web pages. Maybe post a message above the spreadsheet that if it isn't visible to log out of their Google acct and then back in.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> Darkwizzie, I don't know if you are aware that some users may not be able to see the OC results chart in your first post. I wasn't able to on my laptop or iPhone, but I could on my desktop. I found out that logging out of Google (or Gmail) and then back in fixes it. I went to Logical Increments PC Guide and I couldn't see their chart guide either. They suggested the fix and it worked for all Google based docs. I thought it was a browser add on or compatibility issue. It effects Google docs and some animations in web pages. Maybe post a message above the spreadsheet that if it isn't visible to log out of their Google acct and then back in.


Ok, I'll do that.


----------



## Big Texas

Wanted to share something...might be a pretty good thing about my otherwise mediocre chip

Did a Cinebench run. 46x Core @ 1.29v, 44x Uncore @ 1.150v, VRIN @ 1.820v, 2400 MHz RAM @ 1.65v. Everything else is set to auto.



It seems like my processor is pretty average core/voltage wise, but the uncore is giving me some pretty good results @ low voltages from what i see. doing stability tests later

*EDIT:* I found that to be unstable shortly thereafter, and bumped the voltage up to 1.30v (is this considered safe for a daily OC in your guys' opinion?) and scored 10.11 on Cinebench


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Big Texas*
> 
> Wanted to share something...might be a pretty good thing about my otherwise mediocre chip
> 
> Did a Cinebench run. 46x Core @ 1.29v, 44x Uncore @ 1.150v, VRIN @ 1.820v, 2400 MHz RAM @ 1.65v. Everything else is set to auto.
> 
> 
> 
> It seems like my processor is pretty average core/voltage wise, but the uncore is giving me some pretty good results @ low voltages from what i see. doing stability tests later
> 
> *EDIT:* I found that to be unstable shortly thereafter, and bumped the voltage up to 1.30v (is this considered safe for a daily OC in your guys' opinion?) and scored 10.11 on Cinebench


Anything under 1.45v is perfectly safe IMO provided the heat isn't too bad.


----------



## Chomuco

4770k @ 4.4 1.180v vid 1.174!!

http://valid.canardpc.com/2891155


----------



## BoredErica

I crashed with bsod code 9c. What's that?


----------



## Forceman

I think that is RAM.


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chomuco*
> 
> 4770k @ 4.4 1.180v vid 1.174!!
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2891155


I envy you. I need 1.25V set in bios for 4.3 and I'm not sure wen that's 100% stable.

You only changed the Vcore and Core multiplier keeping everything else at auto, or did you have to tweak some other settings as well?


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I crashed with bsod code 9c. What's that?


It's the cache. I got it when I upped the cache ratio from 37x to 39x at default 1.05V.


----------



## BangBangPlay

New 4.7 Overclock for ya Wizzie.

BangBangPlay
CPU: i5 4670K
Core Multi: 47
Core Voltage: 1.285V
Uncore Multi: 42
Uncore Voltage: 1.200V
Cooler: H100i
Stability: OCCT 9 hours, IBT 20 runs Max
Batch: 313
Ram Speed: 1600 MHz XMP
Picture Verified: Yes

Larger Image

Larger Image


Unfortunately anything over 12000 will throttle in Linpack, so I went a few extra hours in OCCT (9 Hours Large Data) for stability. Linpack certainly isn't for any voltages close to 1.300V.


----------



## BoredErica

You input 1.285v to the BIOS but HW reads 1.312v. 

Your results have been charted.


----------



## Ali Man

So after a week of tweaking, I found out the OC potential of my 4770K and as like many, it's not too good. However, 4.3Ghz @ 1.168V does it for me 24/7, temp-wise and performance-wise. Batch no. is *L311B203*.

4.4Ghz isn't even stable at 1.216V and as the next VCore bump is 1.232V, I thought that 4.3Ghz @ 1.168V obviously scaled better and was good enough. Bench-wise, I could easily runs benches at 4.6Ghz @ 1.248V. 4.7Ghz on the other hand needed a little above 1.350V just for benches, stability was another game.

I guess coming down the line, this 4770K is the first chip that I couldn't do 5Ghz with. By that I mean the following in series:

When Sandy came out, max frequencies, *2500K @ 5.2Ghz* (air)
Ivy's retail at release day *3570K @ 5.3Ghz* (water)
Ivy *3770K @ 5.067Ghz* (water)

And as for Haswell, I really didn't bother going above 4.7Ghz for obviously reasons. And yeah, Both Ivys and this Haswell have been delidded.

As for the memory, I was able to take my stock 2133Mhz Ripjaws Z (4 sticks) up to 2800Mhz @ 12-14-14-35 2c (1.675V). Just to mention that these aren't ordinary Ripjaws Z, but they rather came with Hynix CFR's in the production of 2012. I can easily bench at 12-14-12-35, haven't tried any lower. As it wouldn't boot at the next IMC multiplier i.e. 2933Mhz, may it be 1.78V or 15-15-15-45 clock speeds, so I knew that this was CPU bound. The max I could get was 2832Mhz and that's about it.

As for straps, the 125Mhz was the only one that I could boot on, 167Mhz or any other combination didn't work no matter what I tried.


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> You input 1.285v to the BIOS but HW reads 1.312v.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your results have been charted.


Yeah, so every result charted reflects that reading? How about your OC? Which value do you use? I don't trust software that was created before the hardware that it is reading. AI suite gives me yet another reading and that software comes with the MB. So 1/8th of your results reflect HWMonitors reading and the rest are what everyone entered into their BIOS? Nice...


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> Yeah, so every result charted reflects that reading? How about your OC? Which value do you use? I don't trust software that was created before the hardware that it is reading. AI suite gives me yet another reading and that software comes with the MB. So 1/8th of your results reflect HWMonitors reading and the rest are what everyone entered into their BIOS? Nice...


You can use HWinfo, which has an update a few days ago, but it gives similar results to HWmonitor. I'm a bit more strict on picture verification but if you don't think the voltage is accurate, what is?


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> Yeah, so every result charted reflects that reading? How about your OC? Which value do you use? I don't trust software that was created before the hardware that it is reading. AI suite gives me yet another reading and that software comes with the MB. So 1/8th of your results reflect HWMonitors reading and the rest are what everyone entered into their BIOS? Nice...


There can be discrepancies, after setting a vcore in bios when you get into windows LLC can have an effect on it with vrise or vdroop, even then the voltage set or read in software is rarely the same as the actual measured voltage.

Reporting the voltage set in bios isn't a bad thing, with the voltage in software also being visible. The more info the merrier!


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> You can use HWinfo, which has an update a few days ago, but it gives similar results to HWmonitor. I'm a bit more strict on picture verification but if you don't think the voltage is accurate, what is?


I am not trying to be a jerk or a complainer I just not sure that Vcore value is totally accurate. I will update HWMonitor, but I always focus on what I input into BIOS because that is the value we all control. Maybe the FIVR takes more voltage than we allow it, or maybe HWMonitor is reading or displaying the wrong value. It wouldn't be the first time HWMonitor has done it, and it's accuracy varies depending on your MB. Until we know for sure I would just keep it set the the value that everyone enters in their BIOS, or the value displayed by CPUz because that is surely what the vast majority of people have been reporting. I know this isn't a contest, but it is supposed to help people to see what values other's are using, how they are stressing, and maybe how they perform compared to others. I suppose it could also indicate better batches, but I personally feel it is totally random.

I think the results should all represent the same value, and I also think more emphasis should be placed on stability than how low people can get their voltage. Other users should be encouraged to post their screenshots, I think this only will discourage some who reported their BIOS entry and not the HW Vcore value. I place much more value on the (stable) results I have seen pictures of then the supposed results of the people who just post their numbers. Just a thought, it is your thread and your results so no worries either way man...


----------



## Forceman

It's been a while, but I checked my board with a multimeter and it pretty closely matched what HWInfo and (at that time) CPU-Z showed. It was closer to the software reading than to the entered BIOS voltage, in other words, possibly due to built-in LLC in the FIVR. The software readings have been the de facto "Vcore" for quite a while now, since the BIOS entered value is not usually indicative of the final actual voltage. Haswell seems a little better in that regard, due to the FIVR I'd guess, but still not exact.

The only time it becomes an issue is when someone is using adaptive, where the BIOS voltage may be significant;y lower than the actual load voltage when stress testing - for manual voltage settings it seems like the difference is on the order of a couple of hundredths, which is really nothing much - but adaptive can add a tenth or more, which is pretty significant. So someone saying they got stable at 4.6 @ 1.2V using adaptive, when it really was 1.3V under load, gives people unrealistic expectations. It's not a contest, but the more accurate information that is provided, the better it can inform people's decision making.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> I am not trying to be a jerk or a complainer I just not sure that Vcore value is totally accurate. I will update HWMonitor, but I always focus on what I input into BIOS because that is the value we all control. Maybe the FIVR takes more voltage than we allow it, or maybe HWMonitor is reading or displaying the wrong value. It wouldn't be the first time HWMonitor has done it, and it's accuracy varies depending on your MB. Until we know for sure I would just keep it set the the value that everyone enters in their BIOS, or the value displayed by CPUz because that is surely what the vast majority of people have been reporting. I know this isn't a contest, but it is supposed to help people to see what values other's are using, how they are stressing, and maybe how they perform compared to others. I suppose it could also indicate better batches, but I personally feel it is totally random.
> 
> I think the results should all represent the same value, and I also think more emphasis should be placed on stability than how low people can get their voltage. Other users should be encouraged to post their screenshots, I think this only will discourage some who reported their BIOS entry and not the HW Vcore value. I place much more value on the (stable) results I have seen pictures of then the supposed results of the people who just post their numbers. Just a thought, it is your thread and your results so no worries either way man...


No, you brought up a point I missed... If I say, I want CPU voltage for normal entries, people will give me BIOS settings, but if I ask for Hwinfo voltage for screenshot verification, even if that's more accurate I'm still asking for two different things.


----------



## VeerK

Maybe all entries should require picture verification with HWinfo/monitor?

It would be interesting to see how much vrise people are seeing, and the stability effects. Just my 2¢


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> It's been a while, but I checked my board with a multimeter and it pretty closely matched what HWInfo and (at that time) CPU-Z showed. It was closer to the software reading than to the entered BIOS voltage, in other words, possibly due to built-in LLC in the FIVR. The software readings have been the de facto "Vcore" for quite a while now, since the BIOS entered value is not usually indicative of the final actual voltage. Haswell seems a little better in that regard, due to the FIVR I'd guess, but still not exact.
> 
> The only time it becomes an issue is when someone is using adaptive, where the BIOS voltage may be significant;y lower than the actual load voltage when stress testing - for manual voltage settings it seems like the difference is on the order of a couple of hundredths, which is really nothing much - but adaptive can add a tenth or more, which is pretty significant. So someone saying they got stable at 4.6 @ 1.2V using adaptive, when it really was 1.3V under load, gives people unrealistic expectations. It's not a contest, but the more accurate information that is provided, the better it can inform people's decision making.


So is your 1.335V the Vcore or what you entered in BIOS? I only ask because in one of the few pictures you have posted of your results I see 1.344V while running Cinebench. I just wanted to make sure people practice what they preach.


----------



## Forceman

I've had a bunch of different Vcore settings as I've tweaked the secondary voltages. Right now I'm at 1.32V in the BIOS, which ends up being 1.332V in AVX loads. But I need 1.37V for AVX2.

Interesting. If I set 1.32V it goes up to 1.332V in AVX, but if I bump it just to 1.325V it goes up to 1.344V in AVX. Almost like there are levels of Vcore, it's not just adding some set amount to the BIOS voltage.


----------



## BoredErica

The extra voltage applies seems to vary depending on how much voltage you're putting. The more you set, the more extra voltage.

Seems like my crash was indeed either ring bus or ram related.


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> I've had a bunch of different Vcore settings as I've tweaked the secondary voltages. Right now I'm at 1.32V in the BIOS, which ends up being 1.332V in AVX loads. But I need 1.37V for AVX2.
> 
> Interesting. If I set 1.32V it goes up to 1.332V in AVX, but if I bump it just to 1.325V it goes up to 1.344V in AVX. Almost like there are levels of Vcore, it's not just adding some set amount to the BIOS voltage.


I do the same, just some people ask us to take their word on their settings and other take the time to post proof of their OCs. I know that tweaking will always change settings, I just have a hard time believing that everyone is reporting HWs fluctuating Vcore value for their OCs.

I say fluctuating because that is what it does even while in Manual mode. While in Adaptive VID fluctuates, but it remains static in Manual like it should. I think HWmonitor and HWinfo are reporting the wrong value for the core on Haswell. LLC doesn't effect the offset according to a few tests I ran, and that offset doesn't change if the BIOS voltage is altered slightly. In other words when I drop my voltage from 1.285v to 1.280v it still reports 1.296V while stressing. I am still skeptical that this value represents how much voltage is being used by the cores. Why does it fluctuate in Manual voltage mode and it also reports 0.000v while sitting at desktop in HWinfo while at idle? I know the CPU can enter low voltage states while sleeping, but it can't run on no voltage. Either the value is off or it is just wrong.


----------



## combatant3219

Just have a question about stress testing, I think it's been covered elsewhere and I have a pretty good grasp but I just want to confirm.

I'm coming from a 2600K system which I had clocked up to 4.9Ghz as my max overclock and back then I was just using IBT and Prime 95 for stressing.

So on the 4770K it seems like most recommendations are to use AIDA64 for stressing, but it doesn't seem like it realy pushes the CPU as hard.

Here's what I've done so far: Set Vcore to 1.25 and could boot into windows with the multi up to 47. BSOD at 48.

Currently trying to get stable at 4.5Ghz as a start and then I'll push for more.

At 1.2 Vcore I set 45 as the multi. IBT passed with no problems but then running blend in Prime 95 (Version 27.9) failed after less than an hour. Tried again at Vcore 1.21 and lasted a little longer.

Currently Vcore is set at 1.22 and Multi 45. IBT passed no problems. Prime 95 V27.9 lasted a little under 4 hours. Temps maxed out around 83C.

Then I got curious and found I still had Prime 95 V26.6 on my USB from when I overclocked my Sandybridge. So far it's been running Blend on Prime95 V26.6 for the last 10 hours and temps are considerably lower at 68C so it's obviously not as stressful as the newer version. Maybe it doesn't use AVX.

I haven't run AIDA for long but after an hour max temps got to was about 70C.

So I'm just wondering what stress test should I really go by as there seems to be a lot of conflicting opinions between going with AIDA or Prime 95 and for how long?

Thanks.

Oh, btw all of the above is with my RAM at it's rated speed of 2400Mhz which is a prerequisite for me and this is on my sig rig.


----------



## EarlZ

As for stress testing, a lot of users including me found that AIDA64,IBT,Prime95 is not a the best basis for absolute stability, some are getting BSOD's in gaming while passing all of those tests. I personally pass AIDA64 but fail at x.264 encoding unless I add more vcore.


----------



## BangBangPlay

This photo shows the Vcore value at 0.000V in HWinfo64 while idle at the desktop.


This photo is taken right after a Cinbench run and notice that the Vcore #3 is at 0.000V but the VID values have downclocked tp 0.800V like they should while in Adaptive with C States enabled.


This last photo shows the difference between the both while at load running Cinebench on Adaptive. The Vcore is at 1.296V and the VID is at 1.281V like it is set BIOS. IMO the VID is behaving like the Vcore should and the Vcore is displaying something different, or an erroneous value.


So why does it display 0.000V while at idle on the desktop?


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> I do the same, just some people ask us to take their word on their settings and other take the time to post proof of their OCs. I know that tweaking will always change settings, I just have a hard time believing that everyone is reporting HWs fluctuating Vcore value for their OCs.
> 
> I say fluctuating because that is what it does even while in Manual mode. While in Adaptive VID fluctuates, but it remains static in Manual like it should. I think HWmonitor and HWinfo are reporting the wrong value for the core on Haswell. LLC doesn't effect the offset according to a few tests I ran, and that offset doesn't change if the BIOS voltage is altered slightly. In other words when I drop my voltage from 1.285v to 1.280v it still reports 1.296V while stressing. I am still skeptical that this value represents how much voltage is being used by the cores. Why does it fluctuate in Manual voltage mode and it also reports 0.000v while sitting at desktop in HWinfo while at idle? I know the CPU can enter low voltage states while sleeping, but it can't run on no voltage. Either the value is off or it is just wrong.


Does your board have voltage measurement points on it? That would be the easiest way to find out, even if it isn't 100% accurate it should still show whether it bumps up under load like the software says.

I've never seen 0.00V myself, I think the lowest I've ever seen is 0.060V - in C7 sleep the voltage to pretty much the entire core is cut off, so it could be 0V, depending on where the voltage was measured. Of course different boards could be showing different behavior also.

Here's the 0.060V mine shows after about an hour sitting on the desktop (although I'd rather have 0V than 0 BCLK, stupid GTL):


----------



## BangBangPlay

Mine sits at 0.000V until it enters turbo state (some stress test or benchmark) and then it displays a varying + offset of my VID. I updated my Sager laptop's BIOS to a custom BIOS that allows for extra options, memory tweaking, and dGPU over voltage and iGPU overclocking. I raised the iGPUs turbo frequency 100 MHz and then was trying to set the voltage offset. Interestingly enough I noticed that HWinfo64 doesn't use Vcore to display CPU or iGPU core voltages, it used VID. I know that laptops are much more simplified, but I still find it relevant. My laptop has an i7 3630QM so it is Ivy, but HWinfo used VID for the core values none the less.

I suspect that this value will vary from MB to MB and might be wrong. That is why I advocate using BIOS entered voltage and not this offset until we determine exactly what it is and how it is controlled. Maybe Intel could shed some light on this voltage. I always understood that manual voltage with most processors will set a cap at which the CPU can operate.


----------



## deepor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> I always understood that manual voltage with most processors will set a cap at which the CPU can operate.


That wasn't really the case in the past. There was always that "vdroop" business going on. When load was higher, the vdroop was also higher. The idea behind vdroop was to give the VRM more time to react after load stops. When load stops, power consumption stops, and voltage will shoot up. The vdroop was intended to keep that in check. It's more vdroop with more load because the higher load will mean a higher spike in voltage at the point when load stops.

The boards with better VRM have that LLC stuff where you can control how vdroop works. You can reduce vdroop or completely remove it. That works because the spikes are smaller on the better boards as the VRM is working at a higher speed and reacting faster. Still, if you left LLC on default, you'd get the vdroop as defined in Intel's specifications, and that would mean a massive vdroop at load.

In practice, this means you set something like fixed 1.32v in the BIOS on a Z77 board with LLC on default, and if you start up prime95, you'll see 1.28v. This makes the BIOS setting a bit worthless, the HWMonitor reading more important. [Note: that's just an example pulled out of my butt and not actually tested so the numbers are not real.]


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deepor*
> 
> That wasn't really the case in the past. There was always that "vdroop" business going on. When load was higher, the vdroop was also higher. The idea behind vdroop was to give the VRM more time to react after load stops. When load stops, power consumption stops, and voltage will shoot up. The vdroop was intended to keep that in check. It's more vdroop with more load because the higher load will mean a higher spike in voltage at the point when load stops.
> 
> The boards with better VRM have that LLC stuff where you can control how vdroop works. You can reduce vdroop or completely remove it. That works because the spikes are smaller on the better boards as the VRM is working at a higher speed and reacting faster. Still, if you left LLC on default, you'd get the vdroop as defined in Intel's specifications, and that would mean a massive vdroop at load.
> 
> In practice, this means you set something like fixed 1.32v in the BIOS on a Z77 board with LLC on default, and if you start up prime95, you'll see 1.28v. This makes the BIOS setting a bit worthless, the HWMonitor reading more important. [Note: that's just an example pulled out of my butt and not actually tested so the numbers are not real.]


When writing that last post I imagined that someone would mention this, but it still doesn't explain the offset extra voltage that appears with Manual or Adaptive voltage. I only have experience overclocking Haswell CPUs as I have had laptop CPUs that were locked in the past. So I really mean to focus on Haswell more than previous generations. What I meant by "I understood" was that Haswell was only supposed to draw extra voltage while in Adaptive voltage mode running AVX instruction sets. We were told that manual voltage would give us a static voltage, and now that is not the case? I sort of understand Vdroop and the function of LLC to offset it, but that shouldn't apply to this generation.

I am just having a hard time believing that Haswell all of the sudden does draw extra voltage, and all because of some third party software. Volt meter or no volt meter you can only measure the voltage on the motherboard and not inside the processor where the FIVR lies. It is likely that this Vcore value is indeed being reported wrong because of the new design. LLC does nothing to change this value, and on my motherboard it doesn't behave like core voltage should. The VID value on the other hand does. I am going to make some inquiries with Asus and maybe Intel if I can on their respective forums to see if I can get some answers about this phantom voltage value.


----------



## Forceman

You've always been able to get boards to deliver extra voltage under load by using excessively high settings for LLC (called Vrise). So Haswell isn't the first chip that's ever had higher load voltages than what was set. It's possible that the FIVR has an aggressive LLC control, or that the chip requests extra voltage during heavy loads, even when in manual mode. That's the way it works in adaptive, so maybe there is some carryover to manual mode as well. In any case, 0.01V of extra voltage isn't a very big deal.

And the boards must have some way of getting Vcore off the chip, or there wouldn't be much point in having measurement points for it. Should be easy enough to check the pin-out of the CPU and see if there is a pin that reports Vcore back - should be on the datasheet. I'd check it but I'm on my phone.


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Seems like my crash was indeed either ring bus or ram related.


what crash? that stop error 0x09 (machine check exception)? that's ring bus. you need more volts.


----------



## BoredErica

It doesn't display 0.0v for me idle on desktop on all c states and adaptive. o.o What do we use then, for measuring voltage? Bios settings can be deceptive when yuo have adaptive on while stressing, you can simply drop the voltage and set adaptive and it'll pass prime on a "low voltage".

Anusha, I got 9c Bsod after letting the computer go as I sleep, doing chess.

I've set vcore down to x38 from x41 without lowering voltage and I've set a whopping 1.44v for 4.6ghz up from 1.385v to make sure it's not a vcore issue... Vring at 1.9v. Ram at 1600 instead of 1866 xmp.

Last night I did 5 minutes per side, ran engines against each other, no Bsod all night. Did 15 minutes per side, Bsod in 7 games.

*scraches head*


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> You've always been able to get boards to deliver extra voltage under load by using excessively high settings for LLC (called Vrise). So Haswell isn't the first chip that's ever had higher load voltages than what was set. It's possible that the FIVR has an aggressive LLC control, or that the chip requests extra voltage during heavy loads, even when in manual mode. That's the way it works in adaptive, so maybe there is some carryover to manual mode as well. In any case, 0.01V of extra voltage isn't a very big deal.
> 
> And the boards must have some way of getting Vcore off the chip, or there wouldn't be much point in having measurement points for it. Should be easy enough to check the pin-out of the CPU and see if there is a pin that reports Vcore back - should be on the datasheet. I'd check it but I'm on my phone.


I understand the concept but LLC doesn't work for Haswell and besides I haves mine set to Level 1 or the lowest possible setting. I do it for that particular reason. Haswell is unprecedented in its design and I am just weary of trusting 3rd party software that seems to all have a different reading. I was just reading an article about ASRock MBs not having an accurate VCore reading and that it was displaying CPU input voltage instead. It's just that every manufacturer calls each value something different so it is undoubtedly difficult for programs to label these different readings. It is troubling that a major manufacturer can't get its motherboards to display accurate Vcore readings. I am just skeptical because Aida64, CPUz, HWinfo64, and HWMonitor all display slightly different values for the cores. I just instinctually trust the manual value that I set in BIOS first.

There could be some sort of manual LLC as you stated earlier, maybe for added stability, but haveI never heard anything about it from Asus or Intel to date. I did notice that Vcore is displayed as a motherboard reading along with all of the other rails, and not in the CPU tree. This leads me to believe that it is reading voltage from the MB voltage regulator and not necessarily from directly inside the CPU. Maybe I am wrong, I am just skeptical until I see something more concrete (or a uniform reading for example).


----------



## byardz

Sup guys, does anyone know why my 4770k's temps go up 7-10c when I raise my rams speed above 1600mhz?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> I understand the concept but LLC doesn't work for Haswell and besides I haves mine set to Level 1 or the lowest possible setting. I do it for that particular reason. Haswell is unprecedented in its design and I am just weary of trusting 3rd party software that seems to all have a different reading. I was just reading an article about ASRock MBs not having an accurate VCore reading and that it was displaying CPU input voltage instead. It's just that every manufacturer calls each value something different so it is undoubtedly difficult for programs to label these different readings. It is troubling that a major manufacturer can't get its motherboards to display accurate Vcore readings. I am just skeptical because Aida64, CPUz, HWinfo64, and HWMonitor all display slightly different values for the cores. I just instinctually trust the manual value that I set in BIOS first.
> 
> There could be some sort of manual LLC as you stated earlier, maybe for added stability, but haveI never heard anything about it from Asus or Intel to date. I did notice that Vcore is displayed as a motherboard reading along with all of the other rails, and not in the CPU tree. This leads me to believe that it is reading voltage from the MB voltage regulator and not necessarily from directly inside the CPU. Maybe I am wrong, I am just skeptical until I see something more concrete (or a uniform reading for example).


Will a dude with a voltage meter be able to prove anything? If we're left without Hwmonitor or info and a person can cheat through adaptive while stressing, then what do we rely on?


----------



## Forceman

The LLC you set in the BIOS only affects the CPU Input Voltage, but that doesn't mean the FIVR doesn't have some kind of LLC built in.

I've checked HWInfo (and CPU-Z 1.64.0) against the measurement test points on my motherboard, and they were all pretty much spot on (Vcore, Vrin, and DDR) so I'm pretty comfortable that HWInfo is reading the best thing it can. Is the actual voltage exactly what those programs and the multimeter says? Maybe not, but it's the best thing I have to go on and it's at least as accurate as the BIOS settings, which have been off by a little bit pretty much forever. But on my board the value for VID never changes, it is always what it set in the BIOS, while Vcore does change, so the differences may just be motherboard related.

But unless an Intel or motherboard engineer decides to weigh in, we're never going to know the full answer.

Edit: I couldn't find anything about the Vcore, but I did find this tidbit about C6 sleep that answers the 0V question:
Quote:


> Individual threads of a core can enter the C6 state by initiating a P_LVL3 I/O read or an MWAIT(C6) instruction. Before entering core C6 state, the core will save its architectural state to a dedicated SRAM. Once complete, *a core will have its voltage reduced to zero volts.*
> ...
> In package C6 state all cores have saved their architectural state and have had their core voltages reduced to zero volts.


----------



## combatant3219

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> As for stress testing, a lot of users including me found that AIDA64,IBT,Prime95 is not a the best basis for absolute stability, some are getting BSOD's in gaming while passing all of those tests. I personally pass AIDA64 but fail at x.264 encoding unless I add more vcore.


So what do you recommend for stability testing then? IBT, AIDA64, Prime 95 and then just general used and see if your stable in gaming etc?

Reason I ask is as per my previous post I pass IBT no problems, I'm stable in an older version of Prime95(26.6) for 12 hrs, I'm stable in AIDA 64 for 6 hrs so far (still running) but I was only only able to get through about 4 hours of prime95 V27.9 before BSOD.

This is all at 1.22 Vcore, 45 Multi, RAM at 2400Mhz XMP setting. Everything else Auto/Default at this stage.

So what should I use as the benchmark to actually declare myself stable?

Opinion seems to have changed a bit since I overclocked on Sandybridge.

Thanks.


----------



## Forceman

A lot of people have trouble with x264 encoding (even on IBT stable systems) so you could try using Handbrake or something to re-encode a movie. That's what I've been doing. I've also used the chess program that Darkwizzle runs and it was about the same as x264 as far as voltage went.

And the 26.6 version of Prime doesn't use AVX, so it's not going to be nearly as hard to pass as 27.9 or the Aida FPU-only test.


----------



## combatant3219

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> A lot of people have trouble with x264 encoding (even on IBT stable systems) so you could try using Handbrake or something to re-encode a movie. That's what I've been doing. I've also used the chess program that Darkwizzle runs and it was about the same as x264 as far as voltage went.
> 
> And the 26.6 version of Prime doesn't use AVX, so it's not going to be nearly as hard to pass as 27.9 or the Aida FPU-only test.


Thanks, I'll try handbrake too and see how that goes. Any particular settings I need to use? Never used Handbrake before.

So what's your process for stressing? I've been going IBT -> Prime -> AIDA (CPU/FPU/Cache/Memory). Do you recommend doing anything differently?

Do I even bother worrying about passing prime with AVX (i.e. V27.9)? All the Haswell overclock guides seem to recommend just using AIDA.


----------



## Forceman

I just use the Regular Normal profile - select the file to encode, select a destination, select the Regular Normal profile, and hit Start.

I've been mostly doing IBT (Very High 10 passes) then a movie encode with Handbrake, then 30 minutes of Chess. Once I can pass all those I've never had a crash in games or other stuff. I haven't been using Prime because I don't want to wait around for hours while it runs.

IBT uses AVX, and the Aida FPU-only test uses either AVX or AVX2 - it says AVX2 on their website, but running it doesn't get as hot or need as many volts as running the Intel AVX2 Linpack for me. You can also use the cache only test on Aida to test your uncore - it found errors really quickly (like 5 minutes) for me.


----------



## EarlZ

The cache only test is like 5-10c higher than its full blown test.


----------



## combatant3219

Great, thanks for that. +Rep

Just encoded a movie with handbrake and had no issues. Now I'm running AIDA with just FPU selected. I can straight away see temps are a lot higher on this so it's obviously stressing the CPU more.

How long do you recommend running these stability tests?

I'm used to the old school 12-24 hours of prime.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> The cache only test is like 5-10c higher than its full blown test.


It stresses a single part more than a full blown test.

I'll try running chess tonight with stock uncore to see if I bsod.


----------



## BoredErica

Bsoded at stock uncore, even gave it 1.25v at stock... Ram is still at 1600... still 9c error.

What now?


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Bsoded at stock uncore, even gave it 1.25v at stock... Ram is still at 1600... still 9c error.
> 
> What now?


Crap. You only started getting this error right? Could it be that the OS is corrupted?


----------



## Bartouille

2400MHz memory at 1.6v is that good?? First experience overclocking memory


----------



## kinzx

Hi all,

Some info about my system, this is a new system (edit: I updated sig with spec)

This is a 4770k and I try the 3 step booting and could boot into windows and crash right away at 1.2 volt and 4.6gz. Upping my vcore to 1.25 and lower overclock to 4.5, the system run very well for a little over a month. I can actually run light application,surf the net and stream video as low at 1.2 but crash once I star gaming or rendering.

After over a month of testing and following others result this is what I can determine about my chip. 4.5 at 1.25 volt, 1.32 at 4.6 and I can boot and run the chess stress test at 1.35 for 4.7 but I am sure I probably need more. At over 1.3 volt i get failure due to heat, I get the clock watchdog timeout message.

I been following the thread and I can say I have a decent overclock at 4.5 at 1.25 volt. I am right now limited by my cooling solution as the H100 I have struggle hard to keep it under 100c once I push 1.3 volt for 4.6. I have been thinking that my H100 is defective for awhile since it is the worse cooling solution I have ever had. I have one question right now, I am sure it is related to my Vring but want some others opinion. I was running stable with no crash at 4.5g, vring at 35, memory at 1600, vcore at 1.25 and left vring voltage at auto. I oc memory to 2400 a week ago and no problem. The last 2 days I pushed my vring up to 42 and added as high as 1.2 voltage and I get crash but no error report of any sort. No blue screen, no 124 error code, nothing but ,

- EventData

BugcheckCode 0
BugcheckParameter1 0x0
BugcheckParameter2 0x0
BugcheckParameter3 0x0
BugcheckParameter4 0x0
SleepInProgress 0
PowerButtonTimestamp 0
BootAppStatus 0

I really think this is vring related and would like to know what you all think.
My setting at the moment is:
4.5ghz, 125 vcore, drop vring to 42, vring voltage at 1.2, team xtreem memory oc to 2400, memory voltage set to 1.65,. I have set the memory to 1600 and ran it for a month like that and just oc it to 2400 last week with no crash until I played with the vring.

My batch number is L307B239 Malay. Chip is a 4770k

I will post pic of the system later as I need to go get diapers now









I am wondering what it mean when I crash with no bsod or error code and don't seem to get anything in the log.


----------



## Zvejniex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> I do the same, just some people ask us to take their word on their settings and other take the time to post proof of their OCs. I know that tweaking will always change settings, I just have a hard time believing that everyone is reporting HWs fluctuating Vcore value for their OCs..


Yeah, thats what your supposed to do, lol. That might have been the reason i doubted you for a second







But whateva, mistakes are made.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kinzx*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> Some info about my system, this is a new system (edit: I updated sig with spec)
> 
> This is a 4770k and I try the 3 step booting and could boot into windows and crash right away at 1.2 volt and 4.6gz. Upping my vcore to 1.25 and lower overclock to 4.5, the system run very well for a little over a month. I can actually run light application,surf the net and stream video as low at 1.2 but crash once I star gaming or rendering.
> 
> After over a month of testing and following others result this is what I can determine about my chip. 4.5 at 1.25 volt, 1.32 at 4.6 and I can boot and run the chess stress test at 1.35 for 4.7 but I am sure I probably need more. At over 1.3 volt i get failure due to heat, I get the clock watchdog timeout message.
> 
> I been following the thread and I can say I have a decent overclock at 4.5 at 1.25 volt. I am right now limited by my cooling solution as the H100 I have struggle hard to keep it under 100c once I push 1.3 volt for 4.6. I have been thinking that my H100 is defective for awhile since it is the worse cooling solution I have ever had. I have one question right now, I am sure it is related to my Vring but want some others opinion. I was running stable with no crash at 4.5g, vring at 35, memory at 1600, vcore at 1.25 and left vring voltage at auto. I oc memory to 2400 a week ago and no problem. The last 2 days I pushed my vring up to 42 and added as high as 1.2 voltage and I get crash but no error report of any sort. No blue screen, no 124 error code, nothing but ,
> 
> - EventData
> 
> BugcheckCode 0
> BugcheckParameter1 0x0
> BugcheckParameter2 0x0
> BugcheckParameter3 0x0
> BugcheckParameter4 0x0
> SleepInProgress 0
> PowerButtonTimestamp 0
> BootAppStatus 0
> 
> I really think this is vring related and would like to know what you all think.
> My setting at the moment is:
> 4.5ghz, 125 vcore, drop vring to 42, vring voltage at 1.2, team xtreem memory oc to 2400, memory voltage set to 1.65,. I have set the memory to 1600 and ran it for a month like that and just oc it to 2400 last week with no crash until I played with the vring.
> 
> My batch number is L307B239 Malay. Chip is a 4770k
> 
> I will post pic of the system later as I need to go get diapers now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am wondering what it mean when I crash with no bsod or error code and don't seem to get anything in the log.


There really isn't much point (from a performance perspective) in pushing the cache speed - if you were stable with it at 35 then I would either leave it there or slowly move it up until you run into problems. Jumping straight to 42 probably isn't the best course of action. But, in addition to Vring, you can also try bumping up VCCSA and VCCIOD and see if those help with stability. You may also need more Vcore to run at the higher cache speed.


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zvejniex*
> 
> Yeah, thats what your supposed to do, lol. That might have been the reason i doubted you for a second
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But whateva, mistakes are made.


Mistakes? BS, can you explain the 0.000V Vcore values reported in the screen shots above? At least I take the time to document my settings and post them for others to see, while a bunch of you guys hide your settings and refuse to post any screenshots. How many members have even posted shots of HWMonitor or HWinfo along with their stress tests? Actually a very small percent. I went through the pictures in both threads yesterday and compared them to the results and several members have reported their CPUz values (FTW 420 is the most recent), so don't act like I am the only one. So in my opinion someone like yourself that refuses to post any shots of stress tests shouldn't be trusted because you are obviously covering up for your POS chip. So don't come at me with this crap above until we see some of your real Vcore stress test shots pal.

I try to help others as much as I can and I get condescending remarks like this one, well I guess the rep difference between us speaks for itself. You keep cracking jokes, acting like the peanut gallery, and pointing fingers at others and I'll try to make real contributions to the forum. Thanks for basically nothing...


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Will a dude with a voltage meter be able to prove anything? If we're left without Hwmonitor or info and a person can cheat through adaptive while stressing, then what do we rely on?


A screenshot taken while the cpu is under load should show any vdroop or vrise that occurs, along with a screen at the end.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> Mistakes? BS, can you explain the 0.000V Vcore values reported in the screen shots above? At least I take the time to document my settings and post them for others to see, while a bunch of you guys hide your settings and refuse to post any screenshots. How many members have even posted shots of HWMonitor or HWinfo along with their stress tests? Actually a very small percent. I went through the pictures in both threads yesterday and compared them to the results and several members have reported their CPUz values (FTW 420 is the most recent), so don't act like I am the only one. So in my opinion someone like yourself that refuses to post any shots of stress tests shouldn't be trusted because you are obviously covering up for your POS chip. So don't come at me with this crap above until we see some of your real Vcore stress test shots pal.
> 
> I try to help others as much as I can and I get condescending remarks like this one, well I guess the rep difference between us speaks for itself. You keep cracking jokes, acting like the peanut gallery, and pointing fingers at others and I'll try to make real contributions to the forum. Thanks for basically nothing...


There is always going to be a kind of honor system as far as the voltages go, software isn't completely accurate but it is all there is for most people, when haswell first came out no software could read the right voltage so a guy's word was all there was. Not posting any screens does seem weird though.
I was going to compare cpu-z with hwinfo & hwmonitor on the multimeter, I'll have to get that done yet. I've always used cpuz since it is basically the standard, hwinfo is handy to see some of the other voltages though. Not sure if I've used hwmon before...


----------



## t0tum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *combatant3219*
> 
> Thanks, I'll try handbrake too and see how that goes. Any particular settings I need to use? Never used Handbrake before.
> 
> So what's your process for stressing? I've been going IBT -> Prime -> AIDA (CPU/FPU/Cache/Memory). Do you recommend doing anything differently?
> 
> Do I even bother worrying about passing prime with AVX (i.e. V27.9)? All the Haswell overclock guides seem to recommend just using AIDA.


Leaving your pc running synthetic tests is not good enough, like a night of IBT or prime95. Do your daily tasks while stressing your PC, browse web, watch youtube and maybe some encoding stuff without worrying of losing your data. That way you will test your stability while using your PC and not just waste energy. If something like a flash plugin crapping in while doing so - you may need to work on your stability


----------



## VeerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> A screenshot taken while the cpu is under load should show any vdroop or vrise that occurs, along with a screen at the end.
> There is always going to be a kind of honor system as far as the voltages go, software isn't completely accurate but it is all there is for most people, when haswell first came out no software could read the right voltage so a guy's word was all there was. Not posting any screens does seem weird though.
> I was going to compare cpu-z with hwinfo & hwmonitor on the multimeter, I'll have to get that done yet. I've always used cpuz since it is basically the standard, hwinfo is handy to see some of the other voltages though. Not sure if I've used hwmon before...


Please do that test if you can get some time and post the resukts. I think I speak for most people when I say that is a key issue for OCing z87. I personally only use CPUZ and HWmonitor, and I would be extremely interested in seeing how accurate those software are compared to a multimeter.


----------



## combatant3219

Ok so at 1.22 vcore, 45x multi I've passed IBT, Aida64 (CPU/FPU/Cache/Memory) for 12 hrs, Aida64 (FPU Only) for 12 hours, could encode in handbrake no problems and prime 95 ran for several hours. This included browsing etc while running these.

I may try dropping vcore a little to somewhere between 1.21-1.22 but otherwise I think I'm gonna call that stable and move on to uncore.

What do you think?


----------



## Forceman

I think 1.22V for 4.5 is pretty good, and I'd be happy with that (or I'd push for 4.6, if your temps are okay).


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> A screenshot taken while the cpu is under load should show any vdroop or vrise that occurs, along with a screen at the end.
> There is always going to be a kind of honor system as far as the voltages go, software isn't completely accurate but it is all there is for most people, when haswell first came out no software could read the right voltage so a guy's word was all there was. Not posting any screens does seem weird though.
> I was going to compare cpu-z with hwinfo & hwmonitor on the multimeter, I'll have to get that done yet. I've always used cpuz since it is basically the standard, hwinfo is handy to see some of the other voltages though. Not sure if I've used hwmon before...


I wasn't trying to implicate you or say that you did anything wrong, I was just using your screenshot as an example because it happened to be the most recent. I appreciate your (and other's) input and taking the time to post your results, cause I know how much time and work goes into it. I just figured that most everyone is posting the voltage reported by CPUz because it matches the manual input in BIOS, and some screenshots back this up. I just don't like people like Zvejnix trying to spin it like I am doctoring my results because that is not the case. My results are there for anyone to see and use if they like. We were told that manual shouldn't introduce any extra voltage, so I had no reason to believe any different. I too would appreciate any further insight into this and I am currently doing some inquiries of my own at Asus and Intel (but who knows if I will get a response).

In doing a little research I have found that HWMonitor is known for providing false readings on some boards, and they are still providing compatibility updates for some Sandy and Ivy chips. I am just hesitant to believe HWMonitor's Vcore offset voltage reading just yet because it behaves very strangely on my board. I will post a few screenshots below of the varying readings I am getting from different programs. Also the weird part is that the Vcore reading fluctuates (all the way down to 0.000V) even when in Manual mode, and the VID stays fixed where it should. Besides if we are all using Manual to stress then it is just easier and more relevant to report the voltage we set in BIOS and that appears in CPUz.

Also please excuse my outburst towards Zvejnix, it had been a long time coming. He seems to spend more time judging other's results than posting his own and I don't appreciate it. He was the source of my rant in the Haswell Owner's Thread last month about people with inadequacy issues telling others that their results are bogus or that they haven't stressed enough. This is not a contest, it is just posting results to help add to the data on Haswell OCs, that is all. And maybe we can all learn a little more about this generation in the process. I enjoy discussing the various nuances of overclocking Haswell, and I am here to learn and contribute to the discussion. I am not trying to stir the pot, I just don't like being called a liar or ignorant. If I were the former I wouldn't post my results and if were the ladder I would just blindly accept the different readings that all the 3rd party software reports. But anyways FTW 420 I wasn't trying to do the same thing to you and I just hope you didn't take it that way...

This photo shows that while in Manual mode the Vcore value still fluctuates while the VID (1.281V) remains static like it should. HWMonitor reports 1.136V and AI Suite is showing 0.000V.

While this picture shows that both AI Suite and HWinfo are showing different values for all 4 cores while in Adaptive. Also the voltage values seem a bit low, even for idle. I tend to believe CPUz over both of these values.

This photo just shows more variation while in Adaptive mode. The values nearly ever match up...


----------



## combatant3219

Thanks.









From what I can tell temps are about par for the course. Highest temp I saw was when running the FPU only test in AIDA and that topped out at 92C.

I'll probably push for atleast 4.6 if not 4.7 depending on how much voltage I'll need and what my temps are like.

I don't intend on delidding atleast for the time being. My wife would kill me if I stuffed up and had to fork out for another CPU. lol


----------



## kinzx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> There really isn't much point (from a performance perspective) in pushing the cache speed - if you were stable with it at 35 then I would either leave it there or slowly move it up until you run into problems. Jumping straight to 42 probably isn't the best course of action. But, in addition to Vring, you can also try bumping up VCCSA and VCCIOD and see if those help with stability. You may also need more Vcore to run at the higher cache speed.


Thx. I rolled back vring to 35 and as a test lower my memory oc back. A rep for the help. At this point I still consider that I am in testing phrase. Haswell does have more setting to play with. I also feel that some of my monitoring software might not be accurate since the chip is so new. For example in core temp, I only get temp, frequency, VID and CPUID but all the other info are blank. However, I would still like some proof that people are getting the result they are saying, if not anything, it gives me something to compare my chip to and to get a general idea where mine is performance wise.


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kinzx*
> 
> Thx. I rolled back vring to 35 and as a test lower my memory oc back. A rep for the help. At this point I still consider that I am in testing phrase. Haswell does have more setting to play with. I also feel that some of my monitoring software might not be accurate since the chip is so new. For example in core temp, I only get temp, frequency, VID and CPUID but all the other info are blank. However, I would still like some proof that people are getting the result they are saying, if not anything, it gives me something to compare my chip to and to get a general idea where mine is performance wise.


Yeah well despite posting plenty of documentation there will always be someone who wants to discredit you around here, especially if your voltage happens to be a little lower then theirs. I focus on the value entered in BIOS because that is what others can immediately relate to, whether there is an offset that occurs in the integrated voltage regulator inside the die.

Anyways in my experience raising the vring (cache ratio on Asus boards) will require a small bump in core voltage to stabilize. Raising my cache from 38 to 42 on 4.6 GHz required at bump from 1.218V to to 1.223V to stabilize. I also raised the cache voltage too. It is advised that you find your core voltage first without overclocking the cache or memory and then dial those in afterwards. That way you can focus on each part of your OC one at a time and if you run into problems you know which values to change more or less. Raising the cache will effect stress testing because it bottleneck less, but it won't effect real world usage much. So if you are looking for less overall voltage and better thermals then leave the cache at or below your turbo (38 or 39). I like to try to keep mine within 300-400 GHz of my OC if I can. Good luck!


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *combatant3219*
> 
> Ok so at 1.22 vcore, 45x multi I've passed IBT, Aida64 (CPU/FPU/Cache/Memory) for 12 hrs, Aida64 (FPU Only) for 12 hours, could encode in handbrake no problems and prime 95 ran for several hours. This included browsing etc while running these.
> 
> I may try dropping vcore a little to somewhere between 1.21-1.22 but otherwise I think I'm gonna call that stable and move on to uncore.
> 
> What do you think?


Yea try lowering the VCore, you may actually have a decent chip.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bartouille*
> 
> 2400MHz memory at 1.6v is that good?? First experience overclocking memory


It's good, what clocks did you set?


----------



## Bartouille

I went back to 2133 because for some reason 24 multiplier increased my timings and the memory-copy was actually slower!!


----------



## Ali Man

Yep, if you can't tighten the timings, then stock is always better.


----------



## deepor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bartouille*
> 
> I went back to 2133 because for some reason 24 multiplier increased my timings and the memory-copy was actually slower!!


If you load the XMP profile for 2133 on your memory, then don't touch anything and override the speed to let it run at 2400, the board will probably translate all your XMP profile timings to that new speed. If some timing is 28 at 2133, that would end up 28/2133*2400 = 31.5... rounded to 31 or 32. Check if it does something like that.

After you put things to run at 2400 and tested that your memory will actually run fine at that speed, perhaps after you increased voltage some, you have to tighten all your timings manually. If timings are set manually to a value, they won't change if you change speed.


----------



## combatant3219

So do I totally discount Prime95 results do you think? Just ran blend again and it crapped out after 3-4 hours. Not sure how much emphasis to put on Prime.

All other tests seem to indicate stability, as per my previous posts.

This is with everything set to Auto except for vcore at 1.22 for 4.5Ghz. My motherboard automatically sets uncore to 39x.


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *combatant3219*
> 
> So do I totally discount Prime95 results do you think? Just ran blend again and it crapped out after 3-4 hours. Not sure how much emphasis to put on Prime.
> 
> All other tests seem to indicate stability, as per my previous posts.
> 
> This is with everything set to Auto except for vcore at 1.22 for 4.5Ghz.


LLC at auto too? What kinda temps are you getting?


----------



## BangBangPlay

LLC effects VCCIN or CPU input voltage on Haswell and has nothing to do with the Core voltage. So it will help stabilize your OC to an extent but as long as you are around 0.4V above your core voltage you should be good.


----------



## combatant3219

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> LLC at auto too? What kinda temps are you getting?


Yep LLC is at auto. Literally the only things I've changed in BIOS to this point are the multi, vcore and selected the XMP profile for my ram (2400Mhz).

You think I should play around with LLC or any other voltages to get Prime stable?

Temp in AIDA (FPU Only) maxed at 92C which was the highest I saw from any test. IBT/Prime was around 86-88C Max from what I recall (I'm at work at the moment). With everything checked for the AIDA stability test it was lower than that, maybe 83C but I don't have my notes at the moment so don't quote me on that.


----------



## Ali Man

VCCIN effects VCCIN, CPU input voltage effects CPU input voltage and LLC effects the Vdroop or Vrise of the CPU VCore. I don't know what you're talking about, but LLC has always remaind a VDroop controller even with Haswell.

Setting it to the max makes you have full control over the specified VCore that you input in the bios or software, if it goes a little over that VCore, then its VRise, as stated before in this thread.


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> VCCIN effects VCCIN, CPU input voltage effects CPU input voltage and LLC effects the Vdroop or Vrise of the CPU VCore. I don't know what you're talking about, but LLC has always remaind a VDroop controller even with Haswell.
> 
> Setting it to the max makes you have full control over the specified VCore that you input in the bios or software, if it goes a little over that VCore, then its VRise, as stated before in this thread.


What he meant is that LLC setting doesn't affect the Vcore directly. But it will drop the Input Voltage if LLC is disabled or too low when the CPU is stressed. But the FIVR will try its best to still keep the Vcore and other voltages stable. But there is so much it can do. It Input Voltage drops below a threshold value, the FIVR won't be able to keep all voltages stable. And that might cause a BSOD.


----------



## adam2104

What's the general consensus on LLC? Auto or Maxed out?


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adam2104*
> 
> What's the general consensus on LLC? Auto or Maxed out?


Maxing out is alright I guess. People kept it a notch below the max with SB and IB because at stress load, the Vcore rose past the value set in BIOS causing temps to go up. Haswell doesn't have that issue. The temps would slightly go up due to VRIN being higher, but it is not as bad as Vcore going up.


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> VCCIN effects VCCIN, CPU input voltage effects CPU input voltage and LLC effects the Vdroop or Vrise of the CPU VCore. I don't know what you're talking about, but LLC has always remaind a VDroop controller even with Haswell.
> 
> Setting it to the max makes you have full control over the specified VCore that you input in the bios or software, if it goes a little over that VCore, then its VRise, as stated before in this thread.


Nope, change LLC and it will change VCCIN. There is no Vdroop with Haswell and LLC has ZERO effect on your core voltage. Try changing it and see if it changes your core voltage. This is quoted directly from ASUS ROG Article; Introduction to Fully Integrated Voltage Regulator
Quote:


> The Key Lesson: VCCIN = +0.4 VCore
> 
> Intel defines the VCCIN specification (called the 'Eventual CPU input voltage' in the ROG BIOS) in relation to CPU Vcore as follows:
> 
> Less than 0.4V - not recommended. Instability is almost guaranteed
> 0.4V - ideal value
> 0.4-0.6V - general 'OK' range
> Above 0.6V - not recommend as long-term damage can occur
> Generally speaking, higher VCCIN can cause a higher CPU temperature
> 
> As all 5 internal power rails are pulled from the single VCCIN, below 0.4V difference is not recommended as high loading on the;input voltage will cause a voltage drop that can lead to it being lower than the internal voltages. This will cause the system to lock-up. Above the safe range can cause long-term damage due to a larger than necessary potential difference. This is the same reasoning why DDR3 voltage should not exceed 1.5V, as the CPU Uncore can be damaged.
> 
> Due to the small voltage difference, the Maximus VI Extreme now has 8 Steps of VCCIN Load-Line Calibration, up from 5 in the previous generation, to more accurately moderate its VCCIN according to detected loading.


Try playing with your settings before calling someone out, although many here would like to think that I don't know what I am talking about I put the time in and get to know my hardware. Granted all boards are different and some settings and names may differ it is all the same basic concept because the CPU is constant.


----------



## BangBangPlay

So I played around with changing the core voltage in BIOS to see how much the Vcore value changes and it doesn't. It stays at 1.296V from 1.260V-1.285V, so this can't be right. When I was stress testing my system failed at 1.270V, 1.275V, and 1.280V and that is why I eventually ended up with 1.285V for 4.7 GHz. So if the Vcore is the same for all of these settings then why did it fail at the lower values? Also why is the Vcore not staying at a static voltage when it is set to Manual mode. Notice how the VID is behaving like it should. There is no way this reading is accurate on my board, it just doesn't behave the way Vcore should. This is why I have been skeptical all this time...

Larger Image

Larger Image

Larger Image

Larger Image

Larger Image


If this in indeed CPU core voltage then it breaks the rules of Manual voltage entry, and it would mean that I could set my BIOS voltage at 1.260V and it should be stable at 4.7 GHz.


----------



## adam2104

I see the exact same behavior in HWMonitor on my Z87-Pro. Certain core voltages read the same in HWMonitor (max load value). However, I get an increased stability if I raise the vcore even if the value reported in HWMonitor doesn't change. The value reported by CPUID always changes however.

I also see the fluctuating vcore during idle as well. I thought manual meant it was set to that at all times. CPUID reflects this. HWMonitor does not. I'm not about the load the Asus AISuite bloatware to compare that though.


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adam2104*
> 
> I see the exact same behavior in HWMonitor on my Z87-Pro. Certain core voltages read the same in HWMonitor (max load value). However, I get an increased stability if I raise the vcore even if the value reported in HWMonitor doesn't change. The value reported by CPUID always changes however.
> 
> I also see the fluctuating vcore during idle as well. I thought manual meant it was set to that at all times. CPUID reflects this. HWMonitor does not. I'm not about the load the Asus AISuite bloatware to compare that though.


I am currently inquiring directly with Asus about this and I plan to try to get Intel to comment too. It might be something specific to Asus boards and HWMonitor and HWInfo are reading incorrectly. It just doesn't make sense and up until not long ago I just ignored that particular value. It doesn't behave as the Core voltage should and on mine it even reads 0.000V at idle most of the time, even with Manual override enabled. Something is amiss...


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adam2104*
> 
> I see the exact same behavior in HWMonitor on my Z87-Pro. Certain core voltages read the same in HWMonitor (max load value). However, I get an increased stability if I raise the vcore even if the value reported in HWMonitor doesn't change. The value reported by CPUID always changes however.


Sounds like it may be an Asus thing then. Anyone with a MSI care to check into it?


----------



## BoredErica

Lowering uncore to stock and ram to nonxmp still gave me 9c errors. Ran chess for like 5 hours today, no bsod... once I went from 4.6 to 4.5ghz on the core clock.

It's so sad, really.

I've been nolifing Crysis 3 multiplayer, got zero bsods, I do chess, BSODDDDDDDD!

For the BIOS I entered a whopping 1.44v and I get "9c" bsod... used to be the vcore bsod. Am I moving up? Lol.

Forceman: I have MSI motherboard, I'll read more closely my own thread after I'm all settled down from work.


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Sounds like it may be an Asus thing then. Anyone with a MSI care to check into it?


I really don't care about my results in the chart, I have always known that something was weird with that value. It would be very aggravating knowing that I made several small changes (0.005 at a time) to my core in BIOS only to find out that it is fixed at tiered voltages down the road. But the small changes seemed to make a difference stability wise and temp wise too, so something weird is going on. I hope Asus responds because I don't have a lot of faith in getting a response from Intel. Likely a pre packaged one like, "thank you for taking the time to address us with your concerns but we can't comment on using our products beyond the OEM standards etc etc."


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *combatant3219*
> 
> Yep LLC is at auto. Literally the only things I've changed in BIOS to this point are the multi, vcore and selected the XMP profile for my ram (2400Mhz).
> 
> You think I should play around with LLC or any other voltages to get Prime stable?
> 
> Temp in AIDA (FPU Only) maxed at 92C which was the highest I saw from any test. IBT/Prime was around 86-88C Max from what I recall (I'm at work at the moment). With everything checked for the AIDA stability test it was lower than that, maybe 83C but I don't have my notes at the moment so don't quote me on that.


Uhh... what about uncore?


----------



## Ali Man

I don't think people see the fact that when temps go past 80C, they're in a zone where instability is imminent. So why even go so crazy on the 'VCore' if the chip isn't even a good overclocker?

Prime95 and HWmonitor are literally the least reliable programs that anyone can use for checking and yet every other guy on OCN and every other forum uses it for their own self satisfaction.

I guess this is a never ending agenda.


----------



## combatant3219

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Uhh... what about uncore?


Just trying to dial in my clockspeed before I touch uncore and fine tune that. That's the best way to go right?

Having said that, my MSI board automatically changes uncore to 39x when I upped to 4.5Ghz.


----------



## EarlZ

I also have this theory that haswell is sensitive to heat, in a sense that it wont damage it but it has a very huge impact on stability and will require more volts to be stable instead thus.. more heat is generated.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *combatant3219*
> 
> Just trying to dial in my clockspeed before I touch uncore and fine tune that. That's the best way to go right?
> 
> Having said that, my MSI board automatically changes uncore to 39x when I upped to 4.5Ghz.


See, the motherboard is moving the uncore as well. I think it's good practice to lower it to stock manually.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> I also have this theory that haswell is sensitive to heat, in a sense that it wont damage it but it has a very huge impact on stability and will require more volts to be stable instead thus.. more heat is generated.
> I dunno, thermals are not a problem for me typically, except for when I was cranking up the volts to try to get to 4.7.


----------



## combatant3219

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> See, the motherboard is moving the uncore as well. I think it's good practice to lower it to stock manually. There are motherboards that don't touch uncore at all at auto but telling people to set it to stock manually fixes all those issues in case some people didn't notice the uncore overclock.


Thanks. It didn't actually cross my mind to do tha and must have missed it in your initial post.

I'll try that and see what it does to my stability, but basically what your saying is that with the uncore automatically set to 39x the ring bus voltage on auto may not be sufficient?

Also I've been using the Turbo Ratio for my overclocking this far since this is what I'm used to from my 2600K. Whats' the difference/benefit compared to just using core multiplier?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *combatant3219*
> 
> Thanks. It didn't actually cross my mind to do tha and must have missed it in your initial post.
> 
> I'll try that and see what it does to my stability, but basically what your saying is that with the uncore automatically set to 39x the ring bus voltage on auto may not be sufficient?
> 
> Also I've been using the Turbo Ratio for my overclocking this far since this is what I'm used to from my 2600K. Whats' the difference/benefit compared to just using core multiplier?


It really depends on the motherboard. If I had to guess, I would guess yes, it would be enough. Then again, this IS auto-overclocking and we all know auto-overclocking isn't the way to go. Keep in mind when you're overclocking both uncore and core, you're changing 4 variables... Cpu cote multiplier and voltage, uncore multiplier and voltage. Best to lower that amount. Not only could your computer crash when insufficient voltage is applied to your uncore, simply by having a higher uncore you may be restrained in the core overclock you can acheive.

Having said that, 39x or lower I would think it's not high enough to screw everything up, but again, there's really nothing to lose by lowering it to stock, one less thing to worry about during a crash.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Lowering uncore to stock and ram to nonxmp still gave me 9c errors. Ran chess for like 5 hours today, no bsod... once I went from 4.6 to 4.5ghz on the core clock.
> 
> It's so sad, really.
> I've been nolifing Crysis 3 multiplayer, got zero bsods, I do chess, BSODDDDDDDD!
> 
> For the BIOS I entered a whopping 1.44v and I get "9c" bsod... used to be the vcore bsod. Am I moving up? Lol.
> 
> Forceman: I have MSI motherboard, I'll read more closely my own thread after I'm all settled down from work.


I got a 9C one time, but I can't remember what I did to cause it or correct it. I think it was when I lowered my RAM voltage - have you tried bumping your RAM voltage?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> I really don't care about my results in the chart, I have always known that something was weird with that value. It would be very aggravating knowing that I made several small changes (0.005 at a time) to my core in BIOS only to find out that it is fixed at tiered voltages down the road. But the small changes seemed to make a difference stability wise and temp wise too, so something weird is going on. I hope Asus responds because I don't have a lot of faith in getting a response from Intel. Likely a pre packaged one like, "thank you for taking the time to address us with your concerns but we can't comment on using our products beyond the OEM standards etc etc."


Hopefully you get an answer from them. It sounds like the Asus board is reading the voltages different or something (like yours says Vcore#3 or something, right?). I still doubt that the actual voltage is exactly what you enter in the BIOS, since no motherboard has been able to hold exactly what was entered with that kind of precision, but it certainly sounds like something is weird with the way the Vcore doesn't change when you increase the BIOS voltage.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *combatant3219*
> 
> Also I've been using the Turbo Ratio for my overclocking this far since this is what I'm used to from my 2600K. Whats' the difference/benefit compared to just using core multiplier?


Depends on the motherboard, but they may be the same thing. If you set the core multiplier and it still drops down on idle, then it's working the same.


----------



## combatant3219

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> It really depends on the motherboard. If I had to guess, I would guess yes, it would be enough. Then again, this IS auto-overclocking and we all know auto-overclocking isn't the way to go. Keep in mind when you're overclocking both uncore and core, you're changing 4 variables... Cpu cote multiplier and voltage, uncore multiplier and voltage. Best to lower that amount. Not only could your computer crash when insufficient voltage is applied to your uncore, simply by having a higher uncore you may be restrained in the core overclock you can acheive.
> 
> Having said that, 39x or lower I would think it's not high enough to screw everything up, but again, there's really nothing to lose by lowering it to stock, one less thing to worry about during a crash.


Thanks for the advice. I'll give it a try just to see if it makes any difference, main thing is I want to know I'm stable and achieve the best/highest overclock I can.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> I got a 9C one time, but I can't remember what I did to cause it or correct it. I think it was when I lowered my RAM voltage - have you tried bumping your RAM voltage?
> Hopefully you get an answer from them. It sounds like the Asus board is reading the voltages different or something (like yours says Vcore#3 or something, right?). I still doubt that the actual voltage is exactly what you enter in the BIOS, since no motherboard has been able to hold exactly what was entered with that kind of precision, but it certainly sounds like something is weird with the way the Vcore doesn't change when you increase the BIOS voltage.
> Depends on the motherboard, but they may be the same thing. If you set the core multiplier and it still drops down on idle, then it's working the same.


Ok great, so in other words it really doesn't matter which one is being used atleast for dialling in an overclock. But if it wasn't kicking down at idle when using the CPU multiplier then you'd want to switch over to using Turbo Ratio once dialled in. Thanks!


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> I got a 9C one time, but I can't remember what I did to cause it or correct it. I think it was when I lowered my RAM voltage - have you tried bumping your RAM voltage?
> Hopefully you get an answer from them. It sounds like the Asus board is reading the voltages different or something (like yours says Vcore#3 or something, right?). I still doubt that the actual voltage is exactly what you enter in the BIOS, since no motherboard has been able to hold exactly what was entered with that kind of precision, but it certainly sounds like something is weird with the way the Vcore doesn't change when you increase the BIOS voltage.
> Depends on the motherboard, but they may be the same thing. If you set the core multiplier and it still drops down on idle, then it's working the same.


Ram stayed at default, I've never touched ram voltage.

At 1.385v I got vcore Bsod.

At 1.42v? I got 9c.


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Ram stayed at default, I've never touched ram voltage.
> At 1.385v I got vcore Bsod.
> At 1.42v? I got 9c.


Are you using manual Vcore or Adaptive?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> Are you using manual Vcore or Adaptive?


Tried both, neither fixed it. Right now I'm trying 1.42v on adaptive, means 1.448v at chess. Grrr. Inb4noBsodjustalockup


----------



## BoredErica

Crashed (pretty quickly) at 1.448v. I don't believe it's vcore anymore. Crysis 3 required what, 1.385, 1.39v, and Chess all a sudden requires more than 1.448v? I think that's BS. Plus, it feels like I'm Bsoding faster now I'm adding even more volts. Maybe it's Vrin, it's at 1.9 I'm trying 2...


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Tried both, neither fixed it. Right now I'm trying 1.42v on adaptive, means 1.448v at chess. Grrr. Inb4noBsodjustalockup


It could be Input Voltage. Where is it at? Don't you get voltage spikes with Adaptive mode as I got with Crysis 3 while running Chess benchmark? I have a feeling that you will need to up the Input Voltage to 2V-ish at that Vcore.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> It could be Input Voltage. Where is it at? Don't you get voltage spikes with Adaptive mode as I got with Crysis 3 while running Chess benchmark? I have a feeling that you will need to up the Input Voltage to 2V-ish at that Vcore.


Lol, refresh the page. That's the post I did right after my first post. Running chess right now.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Ram stayed at default, I've never touched ram voltage.
> At 1.385v I got vcore Bsod.
> At 1.42v? I got 9c.


I was getting crashes at the default RAM voltage as well, but bumping it to 1.55V fixed it. So maybe worth bumping the RAM anyway.


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Lol, refresh the page. That's the post I did right after my first post. Running chess right now.


Sorry. Good luck. Did you drop the Vcore AND increase the Input Voltage?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> Sorry. Good luck. Did you drop the Vcore AND increase the Input Voltage?


HWInfo reports 1.44v under load so I dropped it a tiny bit. I really don't feel dropping 1.448 to 1.440 will go from stable to unstable as both voltages are way too much either way.

Forceman:

If I crash again this time I will up the ram voltage. The last few times I have not been getting Bsods which is not good as there is no Bsod code.


----------



## BoredErica

Bsod with 2vrin and 1.55v on ram. Still 9c Bsod code. :'(


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Bsod with 2vrin and 1.55v on ram. Still 9c Bsod code. :'(


could you have degraded the chip with those high volts?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> could you have degraded the chip with those high volts?


Well I did hit 1.504v and 100C on accident for 60 seconds, loooooooooool.

That was my bad. I was at HWInfo and I was looking at the column for minimum temps whereas the same spot would've been max temps for HWMonitor. The 100C was at like 1.45v when I was doing Prime, I was going to stop before I hit 95C but I was staring at minimum temps lol.


----------



## Zvejniex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> Mistakes? BS, can you explain the 0.000V Vcore values reported in the screen shots above? At least I take the time to document my settings and post them for others to see, while a bunch of you guys hide your settings and refuse to post any screenshots. How many members have even posted shots of HWMonitor or HWinfo along with their stress tests? Actually a very small percent. I went through the pictures in both threads yesterday and compared them to the results and several members have reported their CPUz values (FTW 420 is the most recent), so don't act like I am the only one. So in my opinion someone like yourself that refuses to post any shots of stress tests shouldn't be trusted because you are obviously covering up for your POS chip. So don't come at me with this crap above until we see some of your real Vcore stress test shots pal.
> 
> I try to help others as much as I can and I get condescending remarks like this one, well I guess the rep difference between us speaks for itself. You keep cracking jokes, acting like the peanut gallery, and pointing fingers at others and I'll try to make real contributions to the forum. Thanks for basically nothing...


Rage kids gonna rage







I have posted some screenshots actually. The darkwizzie actually saw it and posted in the first post, dont ask me why its not picture verified pls. ALL my voltages are from hwinfo, cpu-z, never bios settings. Im not covering anything, my chip is probably mediocre and im FINE with that. Calling my bs because you havent seen one is just LOL. You really think i would FAKE my results if they are mediocre?







YOU are the one thats helping no one with DEM BIOS voltages and messing with the peoples expectations. And how the hell did you come up with the stupid idea that i think you are the only one? Lol Asking me do the stress test again for the sake of you is really not worth it, since im not proving ANYTHING and not claiming 4.6 1.2v linpack stable or anything like that. And i really think i didnt come onto you that hursh, liek i said, mistakes are made, it can happen to everyone, why do you have hard time accepting that? Werent you the one who didnt post screenshots after i criticized you?







A small critique is actually good sometimes. Seems like im very good at pulling peoples buttons, haha







Chill, being mad at topics like this is pretty nerdish if you ask me







(Speaking in general, not about you.)


----------



## Anusha

BTW, someone on ASUS ROG forums just mentioned that it has been "rumored" that Crysis 3 and Grid2 actually do use AVX instructions. This explains why I got those voltage spikes.


----------



## BangBangPlay

I know your type very well, and you still think that I am wrong. There are a few posts in this forum and the Haswell owners forum in which I even mentioned the extra Vcore reading while using Manual, but people told me I was confusing them. For the record my 4.6 overclock is still 1.232V Vcore and 1.223V VID Linpack, but I ignore the Vcore reading because it doesn't change if I change the Vcore, and it has strange (fluctuating) readings while on Manual. I just don't like to made out to be something that I am not. I am not competing with anyone either, but everyone wants the lowest possible voltage for obvious reasons. I have never thought of this as a contest and I don't care which voltage is used in the results. I know what voltages I use and what temps I get. I try to help others with their overclocks and I have always documented my results and findings to share them with everyone else. I admit that there is still a learning curve involved with Haswell, although at this point my OCs are basically finished.

I am fine with debating or discussing different aspects of this hobby and I have done so with other members, but it is difficult to do so with you. Maybe there is a sarcasm (or tone) lost in posting in forums like this and maybe I am over reacting a little. I have had others react with hostility at my jokes before. But yeah, I am not trying to doctor my results knowingly. I gain nothing from doing so...

Here are a few posts to refresh your memory;
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zvejniex*
> 
> Why cpu-z is showing more volts than aida CPUID and which one is correct, im running aida 64 fpu + cpu
> Testing 4.6ghz aida shows my real bios vcore (1.23) and cpu-z 1.248 is cpu-z correct? I thought haswell can only pool more volts if power saving modes are turned on mine are disabled. If so is there a way to fix it with the UD3H?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> Yeah, that is undoubtedly occurring to us all. It is always going to go a little over your adaptive entry, more with synthetic stress tests. The trick is to use manual voltage to find your clock/voltage and test stability and then switch over to adaptive for real world use. It will sometimes draw a little more (0.020-0.050) in Aida64 or Prime while in manual, but not nearly as much as adaptive. I was reading that this is a product of the chip having an internal voltage regulator vs the external model of past versions. This eliminates voltage droop and the need to mess around with LLC and other Digi+ options so I suppose it isn't all bad.


----------



## deepor

About a reading not changing for a +0.005v change in the BIOS setting despite it obviously doing something because crashes stop, that's just the sensor reading not being high resolution enough. Despite the reading being displayed as a number with three decimal places, that's not what it can actually do. It's jumping in pretty large steps, and the steps are looking weird, perhaps because of being binary internally, not base 10.


----------



## Zvejniex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> I know your type very well, and you still think that I am wrong. There are a few posts in this forum and the Haswell owners forum in which I even mentioned the extra Vcore reading while using Manual, but people told me I was confusing them. For the record my 4.6 overclock is still 1.232V Vcore and 1.223V VID Linpack, but I ignore the Vcore reading because it doesn't change if I change the Vcore, and it has strange (fluctuating) readings while on Manual. I just don't like to made out to be something that I am not. I am not competing with anyone either, but everyone wants the lowest possible voltage for obvious reasons. I have never thought of this as a contest and I don't care which voltage is used in the results. I know what voltages I use and what temps I get. I try to help others with their overclocks and I have always documented my results and findings to share them with everyone else. I admit that there is still a learning curve involved with Haswell, although at this point my OCs are basically finished.
> 
> I am fine with debating or discussing different aspects of this hobby and I have done so with other members, but it is difficult to do so with you. Maybe there is a sarcasm (or tone) lost in posting in forums like this and maybe I am over reacting a little. I have had others react with hostility at my jokes before. But yeah, I am not trying to doctor my results knowingly. I gain nothing from doing so...
> 
> Here are a few posts to refresh your memory;


Yes, aida is wrong, cpuz is correct.. the 1.64 though.. Newest version shows the vid or whateva. And you are over reacting, thats for sure, though i may be responsible a little aswell







There always wll be confusion in overclocking results, unless we document them very strictly. But whatever really, i dont even care if you guys BS your results, sometimes i just point fingers.. And you see bangbangplay, i wasnt really completely off with my critisizm, not rubbing it into, jsut saying.. Sure its possible to get golden chip, but i would suggest showing pics to confirm.


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zvejniex*
> 
> Yes, aida is wrong, cpuz is correct.. the 1.64 though.. Newest version shows the vid or whateva. And you are over reacting, thats for sure, though i may be responsible a little aswell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There always wll be confusion in overclocking results, unless we document them very strictly. But whatever really, i dont even care if you guys BS your results, sometimes i just point fingers.. And you see bangbangplay, i wasnt really completely off with my critisizm, not rubbing it into, jsut saying.. Sure its possible to get golden chip, but i would suggest showing pics to confirm.


Well that is the issue, it seems that everyone was wrong at one point or another, so don't shine the red hot light of shame in only my direction. I know we butt heads because we likely have similar personalities and I admit that I am very heard headed and not only when it comes to computers. With that being said I am not looking for a dispute or an argument here. I never once knowingly exaggerated my results and that is why I take the time to post them. I never once said that I have a golden chip either, I said it seemed to be a good overclocker based on preliminary runs.

I am still unsure about the Vcore rating as it appears on my board (I can't speak for everyone else), and the only response I have gotten to date about it from Raja @ Asus told me to just follow the CPUz value and not to worry about the rest (AI Suite, HWMonitor, etc). He echoed my words that the elevated voltage could be off, and that it is out of our control because of the FIVR. Wasn't necessarily the answer I was looking for, but hey.

I know this isn't a benchmark contest, but having posted my results in some of those forums (Valley Bechmark Forum for example) I know how crazy people can get when it comes to competitions. My intention has been to just help others and throw my info into the pot, people can do whatever they want with it. But unless there are set rules and specific settings (programs) set in place from the get go there will be all types of varying entries and the data will undoubtedly be skewed. Based on the absence of HWMonitor and HWinfo in screenshots I am willing to bet that a large percent of the entries are the CPU core voltage value from CPUz.


----------



## Nexo

Great guide.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Bsod with 2vrin and 1.55v on ram. Still 9c Bsod code. :'(


Have you run Memtest on the RAM? Maybe the Vcore is too high now? Seems like strange behavior, and you're getting a pretty unusual crash code - don't see many reports of 9C. Wish I could remember when I got the only one I ever got.

For what it's worth, 9C is a machine check exception, and it sounds like it is similar to a 124.
Quote:


> In Windows Vista and later operating systems, this bug check occurs only in the following circumstances.
> 
> •WHEA is not fully initialized.
> •All processors that rendezvous have no errors in their registers.
> For other circumstances, this bug check has been replaced with bug Check 0x124: WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR in Windows Vista and later operating systems.
> 
> For more information about Machine Check Architecture (MCA), see the Intel or AMD Web sites.


http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/windows/hardware/ff559323(v=vs.85).aspx

The MCA stuff isn't very helpful though:
Quote:


> In computing, Machine Check Architecture (MCA) refers to a mechanism in which the CPU reports hardware errors to the operating system.
> 
> Intel's Pentium 4, Intel Xeon, P6 family processors as well as the Itanium architecture implement a machine check architecture that provides a mechanism for detecting and reporting hardware (machine) errors, such as: system bus errors, ECC errors, parity errors, cache errors, and translation lookaside buffer errors. It consists of a set of model-specific registers (MSRs) that are used to set up machine checking and additional banks of MSRs used for recording errors that are detected


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> BTW, someone on ASUS ROG forums just mentioned that it has been "rumored" that Crysis 3 and Grid2 actually do use AVX instructions. This explains why I got those voltage spikes.


Just folding takes a toll on my CPU's temps. While playing Grid 2 or Crysis 3, my 4770K @ 4.3Ghz (1.168V) still doesn't break 58C at the hottest core.


----------



## BangBangPlay

Hey Wizzie I tweaked my settings;

BangBangPlay

CPU: i5-4670K
Core Multi: 47
Core VID: 1.276V
Core Voltage: 1.296V
Uncore Multi:43
Uncore Voltage: 1.193V
Cooler: H100i
Stability: IBT
Batch: 313
Ram Speed: 1600 MHz XMP
Picture Verified: Yes

Larger Image


Why not just ask everyone for their VID and the Core Voltage? That way we can get a better idea of the variation that may exist and see if it varies board to board, chip to chip.


----------



## BoredErica

Ok Guys.

Please don't argue on my thread if you can help it. We're all fellow geeks here, kk?

Forceman: The problem for me here is...

I run same exact settings... but with x45, NO CRASH. That's with 1866, 41 uncore, etc.

Sorry guys I randomly woke up and went to the computer, going back to sleep lol. I'll add the settings and do the other stuff later.


----------



## combatant3219

So I dropped the uncore multi back to default 35x from the 39x my mobo automatically upped it to.

Vcore still on 1.22 for 4.5Ghz. Prime made it through 9 hours this time as opposed to the 4 hours it made it through before the changes. I'd like to get to 12 hours minimum though before I call it stable.

I've got it running again now but I've set CPU Input voltage to 1.8V as opposed to auto and uncore voltage to 1.15 which was recommended in the Gigabyte OC guide and I'll see if that gets me further. Fingers crossed!

Is the general consensus that it's better to set the CPU input voltage and Uncore voltage manually rather than letting them be handled by the mobo on auto setting?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> Hey Wizzie I tweaked my settings;
> 
> BangBangPlay
> 
> CPU: i5-4670K
> Core Multi: 47
> Core VID: 1.276V
> Core Voltage: 1.296V
> Uncore Multi:43
> Uncore Voltage: 1.193V
> Cooler: H100i
> Stability: IBT
> Batch: 313
> Ram Speed: 1600 MHz XMP
> Picture Verified: Yes
> 
> Larger Image
> 
> 
> Why not just ask everyone for their VID and the Core Voltage? That way we can get a better idea of the variation that may exist and see if it varies board to board, chip to chip.


Good idea, what should I do with voltages I already have listed on my chart?

Your results have been charted.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> Just folding takes a toll on my CPU's temps. While playing Grid 2 or Crysis 3, my 4770K @ 4.3Ghz (1.168V) still doesn't break 58C at the hottest core.


Chess doesn't use AVX instructions IIRC. I'm not 100% sure but I did some Google searches, no results on AVX Chess.

So I moved my multiplier to x45 overnight because I can't have a crash overnight because that's when all the chess work is being done. You crash, the work stops until I wake up the next day.

I'm at x45, x41. 1.39v, 1.27v.
HWInfo/monitor reports a jump to 1.424 under load. I'm on adaptive right now.

No crashes and chess has been running for over 12 hours I believe.

So whatever is causing the 7c error, changing the multiplier from x45 to x46 causes it.

I've hit a peak temperature of 80C at chess doing a chess tournament. On average though, the hottest of the cores hits 74.2C.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Have you run Memtest on the RAM? Maybe the Vcore is too high now? Seems like strange behavior, and you're getting a pretty unusual crash code - don't see many reports of 9C. Wish I could remember when I got the only one I ever got.
> 
> For what it's worth, 9C is a machine check exception, and it sounds like it is similar to a 124.
> http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/windows/hardware/ff559323(v=vs.85).aspx
> 
> The MCA stuff isn't very helpful though:


Memtest requires boot from a flash drive? I'll try to see if I have one, I only have hard drives and almost all if not all have an OS on them.

*Kk, from now on VID and Vcore are seperate categories.*

Guide has been updated to reflect new entry column AND also updated to feature a few subcategories to help organize the guide.


----------



## EarlZ

I've been wanting to know if I can lower my VRIN a bit but I am really to lazy to do any stability testing for now
Quote:


> Vcore 1.350
> VRING 1.105
> VRIN 1.970
> VDIMM 1.505
> VCCSA +0.05
> VCCIOD +0.05
> VCCIOA +0.05
> 
> Uncore X35(auto, will inc to 40)
> CPU X45
> XMP Enabled (1866)
> PCH AUTO(1.090 default)
> VRIN LLC EXTREME


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *combatant3219*
> 
> So I dropped the uncore multi back to default 35x from the 39x my mobo automatically upped it to.
> 
> Vcore still on 1.22 for 4.5Ghz. Prime made it through 9 hours this time as opposed to the 4 hours it made it through before the changes. I'd like to get to 12 hours minimum though before I call it stable.
> 
> I've got it running again now but I've set CPU Input voltage to 1.8V as opposed to auto and uncore voltage to 1.15 which was recommended in the Gigabyte OC guide and I'll see if that gets me further. Fingers crossed!
> 
> Is the general consensus that it's better to set the CPU input voltage and Uncore voltage manually rather than letting them be handled by the mobo on auto setting?


There is a chance that if you tell us the Bsod code (if there is any), that could help diagnose the issue. Uncore voltage totally, especially if you plan to overclock uncore after you're done with core. I've seen a motherboard give a dangerous voltage to the uncore left on auto. It's hard to get statistics on which boards have better auto settings, but manual will always be better than auto, the question is whether the time spent is worth it.

If you want to overclock uncore, I say yes. If you're leaving uncore at stock indefinately for one reason or another, no, I don't feel it's worth it. For Input voltage, IMO depends on how much voltage you are pumping into the CPU. If you're going 1.35v or 1.4v or higher feel it may be worth it to tweak the input voltage.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nexo*
> 
> Great guide.
> 
> Thank you!


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Memtest requires boot from a flash drive? I'll try to see if I have one, I only have hard drives and almost all if not all have an OS on them.


That HCI Memtest runs from Windows, but I'm not sure how good it is.

http://hcidesign.com/memtest/
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> I've been wanting to know if I can lower my VRIN a bit but I am really to lazy to do any stability testing for now


With 1.33V vcore I was able to lower my VRIN to 1.8V, so I'd say you probably have some room to lower yours as well.


----------



## adam2104

Been tweaking some more this evening. Interesting results:

4770k with a Hyper 212+ in push/pull

43x core
35x min / 39x max cache (better to lock this at 39x?)
1.225v vcore
1.10 vcache
1.95v vrin

Ran stable for 10 - 12 rounds of prime95 blend. Rebooted and swapped vrin back to 1.65v with an LLC setting of "Level 8". Lower temps and nearly identical stability.

Not entirely stable, still ended up hard rebooting after about 15 minutes, but definitely near the same performance with a dramatically lower vrin. Are these high vrin values simply making up for vrin droop under load? Setting an LLC value (as opposed to auto) seemed to make a difference.


----------



## BoredErica

Just did the test you linked Forceman.

It suggested 20 minutes, zero errors after 20 minutes.


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Good idea, what should I do with voltages I already have listed on my chart?
> Your results have been charted.
> 
> *Kk, from now on VID and Vcore are seperate categories.*
> 
> Guide has been updated to reflect new entry column AND also updated to feature a few subcategories to help organize the guide.


Cool man, hopefully that will avoid some confusion. As far as the old results I saw that for now you listed everything as VID, and just have everyone update their settings. I am sure we can all attest to tweaking and changing our settings regularly, I know I still do when I have time to stress it properly. Hopefully we can get a better idea of how the FIVR is effecting voltage inputs in BIOS. I am waiting for a multimeter to test voltages directly on my board to see whats what with my board.

*Everyone please update your results and separate your VID (CPUz) and Vcore (HWMonitor or HWinfo64) values when you post. If your Vcore is listed as VID now just tell Wizzie and give your original BIOS VID and he will surely update it as he can. Thanks!!!*


----------



## combatant3219

BSOD was a code 124 which is vcore/uncore voltage right? Seeing as my prime stability was better with the lower uncore, I'm thinking that setting the uncore voltage manually a little higher as well as VRIN might sort this out.

Overall goal with the overclock is to get 4.5Ghz stable with uncore at about 42x. Then once I have that right I'll probably try and push towards a max of about 4.7Ghz if I can. So yes, I will be overclocking uncore.

With the new settings (4.5Ghz/vcore 1.22/uncore 35x/uncore voltage 1.15/VRIN 1.8V/RAM XMP 2400Mhz) in IBT I had max temps of 78C and after 4 hours of prime I had max of 81C. I'm not sure what the ambient was but it was fairly cold this morning and these temps seemed lower than I've seen previously.


----------



## jameyscott

Well, I'm slightly stumped. I am completely new to OCing. Well, not completely. I did some back in the P4 days... I can't seem to change the multiplier with Intel Extreme Tuning Utility. I've made sure OC Genie was off, but it won't let me touch the multiplier. I can mess with the base frequency and voltage all day... That only does so much though.


----------



## combatant3219

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Well, I'm slightly stumped. I am completely new to OCing. Well, not completely. I did some back in the P4 days... I can't seem to change the multiplier with Intel Extreme Tuning Utility. I've made sure OC Genie was off, but it won't let me touch the multiplier. I can mess with the base frequency and voltage all day... That only does so much though.


Never really used that utility apart from monitoring for throttling.

Try making your changes directly through BIOS. Much easier to work with in my opinion.


----------



## BoredErica

Yeah, just use the Bios.

Combatant, 124 might be vcore problem. You shouldn't be overclocking core clock at same time as uncore anyways. If you only do core and have uncore at stock and you crash you know it's not uncore. If you are doing uncore and crash you know it's uncore as by the time you move onto uncore you already know your core is stable.


----------



## combatant3219

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Yeah, just use the Bios.
> 
> Combatant, 124 might be vcore problem. You shouldn't be overclocking core clock at same time as uncore anyways. If you only do core and have uncore at stock and you crash you know it's not uncore. If you are doing uncore and crash you know it's uncore as by the time you move onto uncore you already know your core is stable.


Thanks for that. That's exactly what I'm doing. Uncore is currently at default 35x. Just getting core clock stable then moving onto uncore. Changing to these (uncore voltage 1.15/VRIN 1.8V) as was recommended in Gigabytes guide seems to have helped with my Prime stability as it's now been running 13 Hours and counting (I'm currently at work).

Once I get home I'll try bumping up to either 4.6Ghz or 4.7Ghz and see how I go.

I think what's key is that it's not just vcore that is going to add to stability. Changing some of these other voltage settings may help get greater stability whilst keeping vcore as low as possible.

A few other forums I'm on people seem to be focussing on vcore too much (as was I, which was habit carried over from Sandybridge) when it seems these other settings can be the make or break of the overclock.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *combatant3219*
> 
> Thanks for that. That's exactly what I'm doing. Uncore is currently at default 35x. Just getting core clock stable then moving onto uncore. Changing to these (uncore voltage 1.15/VRIN 1.8V) as was recommended in Gigabytes guide seems to have helped with my Prime stability as it's now been running 13 Hours and counting (I'm currently at work).
> 
> Once I get home I'll try bumping up to either 4.6Ghz or 4.7Ghz and see how I go.
> 
> I think what's key is that it's not just vcore that is going to add to stability. Changing some of these other voltage settings may help get greater stability whilst keeping vcore as low as possible.
> 
> A few other forums I'm on people seem to be focussing on vcore too much (as was I, which was habit carried over from Sandybridge) when it seems these other settings can be the make or break of the overclock.


Well I think you already know, on an uncore overclock having too little uncore voltage will crash the computer. The only other voltage variable I can think of is the total CPU voltage.

There are many settings though, getting 100% accurate info on all the small changes each voltage does for each circumstance is so difficult. If I could I add it all to my guide.

Hell, I'm getting 9c Bsod on my overclock under chess stress and I wrote the damned guide!


----------



## combatant3219

Best of luck getting that 9c issue sorted out.

Prime crapped out on me again after 15 hours with bsod 124 again but I'm getting there. I might just call that close enough and work on getting uncore at 42x stable, or do you think I'd be better off getting it prime 24hr stable first before working on uncore?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *combatant3219*
> 
> Best of luck getting that 9c issue sorted out.
> 
> Prime crapped out on me again after 15 hours with bsod 124 again but I'm getting there. I might just call that close enough and work on getting uncore at 42x stable, or do you think I'd be better off getting it prime 24hr stable first before working on uncore?


Personally I think 15 hours is fine.


----------



## Forceman

I think very few people have done 15 hours, let alone 24.


----------



## combatant3219

Thanks for the reassurance. I'll move on to uncore then so I know a have a nice stable 4.5Ghz overclock to fall back to if 4.6 or 4.7 is a no go.

You think at 4.5Ghz it's worth pushing uncore any higher than 42x or not really?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *combatant3219*
> 
> Thanks for the reassurance. I'll move on to uncore then so I know a have a nice stable 4.5Ghz overclock to fall back to if 4.6 or 4.7 is a no go.
> 
> You think at 4.5Ghz it's worth pushing uncore any higher than 42x or not really?


Well, I'm happy having it at 4.1ghz. Sure, I can probably squeeze out to 4.2ghz or maybe 4.3ghz if I really wanna push it, but I don't want to push those uncore voltages.

I've decreased voltage back down to 1.4v VID or 1.432 Vcore reading from HWinfo. I put the vccin to 2v just in case. I have not bsoded yet, it's been over a game. Funny, I crashed and never finished a single game at 1.44v. It's as if I am overvolting too much and that causes instability. Chess is a tougher stability stress for me than I thought.

Do I do video encoding? On occasion but I don't encode for an entire night straight, and I use OpenCL which offloads much of the work to the GPU instead.


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *combatant3219*
> 
> Best of luck getting that 9c issue sorted out.
> 
> Prime crapped out on me again after 15 hours with bsod 124 again but I'm getting there. I might just call that close enough and work on getting uncore at 42x stable, or do you think I'd be better off getting it prime 24hr stable first before working on uncore?


Prime/IBT/AIDA64 has no bearing of stability what so ever, id recommend you test it with the things that you actually do on your PC. Like gaming and what not, I always use x.264 encoding for my testing because thats what i normally do on my PC and a lot of gaming. AIDA64 for example can pass 24hrs on my end at 1.210v but x.264 will fail after 8hrs unless I am at 1.240


----------



## tomxlr8

Hi. New to OC. Could you please help me with my next few steps? Hardware in sig. I've gone with:
43x 100
CPU Core Voltage: 1.25V
Mem at 1600MHz

Running Prime95 Small FFTs and temps maxing out at 70degC which is ~8degC above the default setting and everything on Auto (3.9MHz).

That exact setup at 4400MHz would randomly crash when running Prime95 Small FFTs and using other programs.

Also, HWMonitor says VID is 1.252 but CPU-Z says Core Voltage swaps between 1.264 and 1.280 - is that normal? or did I forget some auto setting to be off?

Main question: What to tweak next?


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Prime/IBT/AIDA64 has no bearing of stability what so ever, id recommend you test it with the things that you actually do on your PC. Like gaming and what not, I always use x.264 encoding for my testing because thats what i normally do on my PC and a lot of gaming. AIDA64 for example can pass 24hrs on my end at 1.210v but x.264 will fail after 8hrs unless I am at 1.240


Any idea why this could be? This has been kinda same since SB right? I remember my old Core i5 750 had no real world stability issues once I could pass 6hrs of Prime95 with el-cheapo geneic 1333MHz RAM overclocked to 1600MHz with same primary timings.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomxlr8*
> 
> Hi. New to OC. Could you please help me with my next few steps? Hardware in sig. I've gone with:
> 44x 100
> CPU Core Voltage: 1.25V
> Mem at 1600MHz
> 
> Running Prime95 Small FFTs and temps maxing out at 70degC which is ~8degC above the default setting and everything on Auto (3.9MHz).
> 
> That exact setup at 4500MHz would randomly crash when running Prime95 Small FFTs and using other programs.
> 
> Also, HWMonitor says VID is 1.252 but CPU-Z says Core Voltage swaps between 1.264 and 1.280 - is that normal? or did I forget some auto setting to be off?
> 
> Main question: What to tweak next?


Did you get a Bsod code? I am assuming your uncore is set manually to stock so uncore can't be a reason for your crash. My guess would be a vcore problem... either it's getting too much or too little voltage. It's more common to have too little voltage rather than too much voltage and having that cause a crash.

We have noted some discrepencies when it comes to voltage with Haswell. For example: The VID measured by Hwinfo and Hwmonitor should be the voltage you input into the BIOS. But under load some sensors for "Vcore" seem to measure a voltage above what is set by you in the BIOS. We do know that avx workloads have been known to raise voltages and Prime95 has Avx instructions. However, some anecdotal evidence suggests this may occur with any heavy load although the increase in voltage is typically small.

For example, I have 1.4v set as VID but Hwinfo reports 1.432v under chess load. I don't think we have enough evidence either way to prove the CPU is indeed drawing more power than you set or the sensors are incorrect.

If you're randomly crashing using 'other programs', with 'other programs' meaning programs you plan to use in normal usage scenarios, then no, your CPU is not stable enough for you. Assuming you fix that, you can try overclocking the ram or the uncore. If you're crashing already doing normal tasks, even not while in Prime, you will probably crash once you overclock other settings and you won't know whether the vcore or the vring or the ram speed is causing the crash.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> Any idea why this could be? This has been kinda same since SB right? I remember my old Core i5 750 had no real world stability issues once I could pass 6hrs of Prime95 with el-cheapo geneic 1333MHz RAM overclocked to 1600MHz with same primary timings.
> 
> Imo yes, these applications do have a bearing on stability. Maybe not end-all but it does help verify stability, it's worth more than nothing.


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomxlr8*
> 
> Hi. New to OC. Could you please help me with my next few steps? Hardware in sig. I've gone with:
> 44x 100
> CPU Core Voltage: 1.25V
> Mem at 1600MHz
> 
> Running Prime95 Small FFTs and temps maxing out at 70degC which is ~8degC above the default setting and everything on Auto (3.9MHz).
> 
> That exact setup at 4500MHz would randomly crash when running Prime95 Small FFTs and using other programs.
> 
> Also, HWMonitor says VID is 1.252 but CPU-Z says Core Voltage swaps between 1.264 and 1.280 - is that normal? or did I forget some auto setting to be off?
> 
> Main question: What to tweak next?


I'd say you need to up Vcore. But since core is king, probably would drop the cache ratio to 35x and try 45x core. But Small FFT doesn't use L3 cache iirc so you won't see instability due to too high of s cache ratio.

The fluctuations are normal. It seems that with bigger loads, FIVR increases the Vcore slightly. My 1.280V is seen as 1.296V in CPU-Z.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> The fluctuations are normal. It seems that with bigger loads, FIVR increases the Vcore slightly. My 1.280V is seen as 1.296V in CPU-Z.


Meh, I wish we could accurately measure the voltage being pulled by CPU core without a shadow of a doubt, that way I can list everything I say in full confidence.


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Prime/IBT/AIDA64 has no bearing of stability what so ever, id recommend you test it with the things that you actually do on your PC. Like gaming and what not, I always use x.264 encoding for my testing because thats what i normally do on my PC and a lot of gaming. AIDA64 for example can pass 24hrs on my end at 1.210v but x.264 will fail after 8hrs unless I am at 1.240
> 
> 
> 
> Any idea why this could be? This has been kinda same since SB right? I remember my old Core i5 750 had no real world stability issues once I could pass 6hrs of Prime95 with el-cheapo geneic 1333MHz RAM overclocked to 1600MHz with same primary timings.
Click to expand...

Yup its been like that with SB AFAIK, people passing IBT/Prime/AIDA64 but instantly failing in gaming and even light tasks. No real idea why..


----------



## combatant3219

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Well, I'm happy having it at 4.1ghz. Sure, I can probably squeeze out to 4.2ghz or maybe 4.3ghz if I really wanna push it, but I don't want to push those uncore voltages.
> 
> I've decreased voltage back down to 1.4v VID or 1.432 Vcore reading from HWinfo. I put the vccin to 2v just in case. I have not bsoded yet, it's been over a game. Funny, I crashed and never finished a single game at 1.44v. It's as if I am overvolting too much and that causes instability. Chess is a tougher stability stress for me than I thought.
> 
> Do I do video encoding? On occasion but I don't encode for an entire night straight, and I use OpenCL which offloads much of the work to the GPU instead.


Thanks. I think I'll just aim for 42x uncore then. AAfterall clockspeed is king and I thing the performance gain over 42x is probably negligible.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Prime/IBT/AIDA64 has no bearing of stability what so ever, id recommend you test it with the things that you actually do on your PC. Like gaming and what not, I always use x.264 encoding for my testing because thats what i normally do on my PC and a lot of gaming. AIDA64 for example can pass 24hrs on my end at 1.210v but x.264 will fail after 8hrs unless I am at 1.240


Thanks, yer that's the plan. Get as stable as I can using these synthetics but also confirm via normal use/gaming etc. So dont you worry ill push it in that area as well.







thanks


----------



## tomxlr8

Okay I've bumped it to 1.24V / 4400 and running Prime95. Uncore min/max at 35. Mem at 1600/1.5V. The hundreds of other settings unchanged from default.

Fingers crossed.

EDIT:...aaand it crashed.


----------



## combatant3219

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomxlr8*
> 
> Okay I've bumped it to 1.24V / 4400 and running Prime95. Uncore min/max at 35. Mem at 1600/1.5V. The hundreds of other settings unchanged from default.
> 
> Fingers crossed.
> 
> EDIT:...aaand it crashed.


Try manually setting your uncore voltage/ring bus voltage or what ever it's called on your board to 1.15 and seeing if that helps. It helped me gain additional stability.

You may also want to try manually setting the cpu input voltage to 1.8-1.9 as this could also help with stability.

Got those tips from here http://www.overclock.net/t/1401976/the-gigabyte-z87-haswell-overclocking-oc-guide

p.s. where abouts are you in Melbourne? I'm in the south eastern suburbs.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *combatant3219*
> 
> Try manually setting your uncore voltage/ring bus voltage or what ever it's called on your board to 1.15 and seeing if that helps. It helped me gain additional stability.
> 
> You may also want to try manually setting the cpu input voltage to 1.8-1.9 as this could also help with stability.
> 
> Got those tips from here http://www.overclock.net/t/1401976/the-gigabyte-z87-haswell-overclocking-oc-guide
> 
> p.s. where abouts are you in Melbourne? I'm in the south eastern suburbs.


Unless your motherboard rules are horrible I don't think it will help much. CPu Input voltage might help at higher voltages to my knowledge, at 1.3, 1.35, 1.4, 1.45.

Worth a shot I guess but I feel vcore is a much stronger contender.


----------



## combatant3219

Who knows. It helped me so it could well help in his situation.

The guide I linked too indicates that changing these values can help stabilise things and it certainly seems it helped me.

One can only try.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *combatant3219*
> 
> Who knows. It helped me so it could well help in his situation.
> 
> The guide I linked too indicates that changing these values can help stabilise things and it certainly seems it helped me.
> 
> One can only try.


Worth trying, in my guide I only suggested changing input voltage at higher vcore. Who knows, if it happens to help him I'll revise my own guide.


----------



## tomxlr8

The most frustrating thing is working out what the settings refer to because theynare called differently on an asus board. I am a total noob with overclocking but the piece of crap is falling over on the prime test at 4200 atm.
4.2 / 1.15v failed after 10min, trying it at 1.2v now. It worries me because some website said it should have worked at 1.1v even.
Im tweaking the other settings each time but frankly i dont understand the other settings yet.


----------



## darkelixa

Hello,

Using my mates i5 4670k, I have overclocked it to 4gh with a core voltage of 1.214 v static and the max temp I get with ambient room temperature of 29 c is 71 c. Are those volts and temps safe for my pc? Its my first time overclocking


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkelixa*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> Using my mates i5 4670k, I have overclocked it to 4gh with a core voltage of 1.214 v static and the max temp I get with ambient room temperature of 29 c is 71 c. Are those volts and temps safe for my pc? Its my first time overclocking


Both are fine. You're green to go further if you want.


----------



## darkelixa

When I tried the auto oc setting with easy tune the gigabyte tool, it said 4.7gh was stable however it gave a 1.31 v and the max temps where going over 90c so I turned it back to 4gh. Green to go up in clock or down in volts??


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *combatant3219*
> 
> Thanks. I think I'll just aim for 42x uncore then. AAfterall clockspeed is king and I thing the performance gain over 42x is probably negligible.


From my testing, a 100mhz increase in core clock is a performance increase similar to an increase of 1400mhz in uncore. In other words, very small. It's quite hard to overclock ring bus by 1.4ghz anyways.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkelixa*
> 
> When I tried the auto oc setting with easy tune the gigabyte tool, it said 4.7gh was stable however it gave a 1.31 v and the max temps where going over 90c so I turned it back to 4gh. Green to go up in clock or down in volts??
> Congrats on hitting 4.7, you have a good chip.
> You have to define what 'max temps' are, in other words, max temps doing what? Stressing? If 4.7ghz @ 1.31v leads to 90C and you really don't feel 90C is ok during stressing, then lowering that to 4.6ghz will easily let you get into a good temperature.
> 
> I'm at 1.4v atm testing my CPU for 4.6ghz. If I had done Linpack stressing I think I would literally go above 110C and implode my CPU. But I don't build a machine to do that, and doing my own daily activities, worst case I get 80C so I'm fine.


----------



## darkelixa

I did a prime 95 blend test and the temps went 90, 91,92, turned off prime straight away. It was a stress test yes. Is it safe to have the cpu running at those frequencies every day for gaming, benchmarking, video editing etc and what is a safe core volt. From what I read on the intel website, 72.5 is the max temp for an i5 4670k


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkelixa*
> 
> I did a prime 95 blend test and the temps went 90, 91,92, turned off prime straight away. It was a stress test yes. Is it safe to have the cpu running at those frequencies every day for gaming, benchmarking, video editing etc and what is a safe core volt. From what I read on the intel website, 72.5 is the max temp for an i5 4670k


The frequencies won't kill your chip, your voltage or temps would. I see, you got 92C before you finished the test. Now you have a choice to make.

Also, screw Intel website, they said 10% extra voltage and I ran around with 1.4v or higher on air. They want to be conservative with their values. Anything under 80C is A-ok. 85C is getting hot, 90C is pretty hot and should be minimized, typically should only be observed under stress tests. 95C+ is getting really bad. 100C is downright dangerous. And silly me, long story short (it's 5am and I never slept), I hit 99C on accident and I'm still standing. Not saying hitting 99C is recommended, but the 72.5C figure is complete BS.

Now about your choice: You can either decide for your overclock that you must pass Prime or some synthetic stress test, or you can try to go for broke. By that I mean, gun for 4.7 or even 4.8ghz by upping the voltage (along with lowering uncore to stock for overclocking core, ram to non-xmp, vccin to 2.0v, etc) but ditching synthetic benchmarks alltogether. You can still stress, but only with real world workloads. Encoding a video with only CPU hits 100% load on all cores. Doing a deep chess analysis achieves a similar result. And as long as you hit good temps and you are stable doing those things, you should be stable gaming and doing any normal load that hits 100% all cores.

Or, you can require passing Prime, but then you have to lower you overclock most likely. Now, you did say those voltages were from auto-overclock. You may be able to wrestle a lower voltage but stay at the same core multiplier. Have you tried that?


----------



## darkelixa

Thank you for the explaining post

Yes in the Bios the uncore stays on the auto 3.4 and the auto tuning basically just changes the vcore and changes the core clock to 40,42,47, etc, The stress testing was only merely done to see if the system was stable becuase when I was running the system at stock clock speeds I would get a random Bios screen almost every time saying that my cpu's clock speed or ram speed where wrong and If i wanted to change the settings or boot into windows. I believe this was from most likely a corrupt Bios as I have not seen that error for a while. However with that said, If i turn the xmp setting on my ram, its only a matter of time before I get a blue screen.

Would I have to change the core voltage for 4.7gh or is the 1.214v high enough?

Sorry its my first time overclocking


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkelixa*
> 
> Thank you for the explaining post
> 
> Yes in the Bios the uncore stays on the auto 3.4 and the auto tuning basically just changes the vcore and changes the core clock to 40,42,47, etc, The stress testing was only merely done to see if the system was stable becuase when I was running the system at stock clock speeds I would get a random Bios screen almost every time saying that my cpu's clock speed or ram speed where wrong and If i wanted to change the settings or boot into windows. I believe this was from most likely a corrupt Bios as I have not seen that error for a while. However with that said, If i turn the xmp setting on my ram, its only a matter of time before I get a blue screen.
> 
> Would I have to change the core voltage for 4.7gh or is the 1.214v high enough?
> 
> Sorry its my first time overclocking


No problem, we're here to help if we can.

Is 1.214v high enough for 4.7ghz? Haswells vary A LOT in the amount of voltage required for an overclock, unfortunately. One guy might require 1.2, another might require 1.5+, and I'm actually not exaggerating. So I don't know how good your CPU is. We have general ideas, whether this much voltage for a clock makes your CPU relatively good or bad, but not hardcore figures.

In other words, and unfortunately, I don't know for sure. Now if I had to guess based upon the voltages most people need to get to 4.7 (unless you happen to be the luckier one), 1.214 is probably too low. You can test for stability via CPU encoding or Chess. A CPU intensive game that stresses all cores like BF3 or Crysis 3 will also work but they are a notch lower in temperature/stressing. I'd start by going at 1.214v, start playing your favorite game (or whatever CPU intensive thing you do that makes you want this fast CPU in the first place, or you can encode without GPU or chess), and if you crash, it might very well be a Bsod with 124 code, meaning not enough core voltage. Then ramp up the voltage a bit. Just don't exceed 80, 85C while gaming or encoding. Or of course, you can say, Prime or fail, in which case you're limited to what you can do and you have to work around the thermals.

Typically what I do to overclock though, I ditch auto-overclock as they are generally unreliable sources of information. Plus, if you're gunning for 4.7ghz, you don't know how much voltage is required for 4.6ghz. And if everything works against you when you go for 4.7, you're almost there but you can never get stability just right, you can settle for 4.6ghz which would then be guarenteed stability.

If you've got time to burn and you want to see how many people overclock their CPUs, feel free to go to the first post in this thread with my guide. It lays out a good framework on how to overclock step by step.


----------



## batman900

Couple of questions for the pros. First, how do I get my vcore to stop rising so high above core? What setting is that? My core maxes at 1.27 but vcore shoots up to 1.3 during prime and it's just to hot pushing me up to 92C. It seems to scale with how much core I set.

Second, I locked down 4.4 just fine with my 4770k and gigabyte z87 force board but 4.5 seems impossible. I only need 1.225 for 4.4 with vcore hitting 1.25 but from 1.25 up to 1.27 prime will fail within 30min on 4.5. Really doesn't make a difference in time before bsod with any voltage between those mentioned.

I've read the gigabyte guide on here, tried all the voltage tricks and settings with ring, uncore, vrin etc. The only thing I can think of is to add more core but I can't without vcore going sky high. Dropping my ram speed from 2133 to 1866 seems to add time before bsod but won't prevent it. I can't think of what else to do.

Last, if I'm stuck at 4.4 is that decent on air or should I play the lotto again? Thanks!


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *batman900*
> 
> Couple of questions for the pros. First, how do I get my vcore to stop rising so high above core? What setting is that? My core maxes at 1.27 but vcore shoots up to 1.3 during prime and it's just to hot pushing me up to 92C. It seems to scale with how much core I set.
> 
> Second, I locked down 4.4 just fine with my 4770k and gigabyte z87 force board but 4.5 seems impossible. I only need 1.225 for 4.4 with vcore hitting 1.25 but from 1.25 up to 1.27 prime will fail within 30min on 4.5. Really doesn't make a difference in time before bsod with any voltage between those mentioned.
> 
> I've read the gigabyte guide on here, tried all the voltage tricks and settings with ring, uncore, vrin etc. The only thing I can think of is to add more core but I can't without vcore going sky high. Dropping my ram speed from 2133 to 1866 seems to add time before bsod but won't prevent it. I can't think of what else to do.
> 
> Last, if I'm stuck at 4.4 is that decent on air or should I play the lotto again? Thanks!


I'm not going to label myself as a 'pro' but I'll tell you what I observed after patrolling my own thread.

Vcore does seem to elevate above what you set into BIOS when under high load. No, there isn't a way to mitigate that as far as I have seen. And yes, your observation is correct, it does seem the higher the vcore set, the higher the jump. There is a little bit of controversy as to whether the CPU is indeed drawing more voltage or the sensors are just being stupid. My opinion is yes, the CPU is drawing higher power. The latest news it seems, is some people saying the reason why Crysis 3 also seems to bump the voltage is because it uses AVX (as does the latest version of Prime),. but I also feel any load that hits 100% all cores will bring about that higher voltage.

Is 4.4 decent on air? Well, for one metric, you can compare yourself to others. You do this by going to the first page of my thread (this thread) and looking at other people's overclocking results, while checking their cooling solution and stress test. As you might know Linpack is the real hottie of the bunch, Prime not as much but still sizzling. I think your CPU is below average and it's further aggrevated by the heat given off by your stress test. You seem set on using Prime as your metric of whether your OC is acceptable or not, and in that case you may very well be thermally limited. Is it HORRBLE of a CPU? Nah, but it is below average. Should you play the lotto again? I feel you have greater than 50/50 chance of getting a CPU as good if not better than your current CPU but is it worth the hassle? Uhm... Personally for me, no. But how performance crazy are you? That varies of course.

I consider the average person to be able to hit say, 4.5, 4.6ghz using a synthetic stress test, with a slight lean torwards 4.6.

I had to squeeze in a high voltage and ditch synthetics alltogether to shoehorn in 4.6ghz, but in the end I got it through and it serves my usage scenario. You too may have to choose to stay with prime, be thermally limited, or go out on a limb and ditch synthetics to bypass the incredible heat given off by (only) synthetic stress tests.

Hope I helped.


----------



## tomxlr8

Well i read the asus oc guide for my mobo and understand a bit more now. So im having a bit more fun i guess too.

prime ran fine on different tests for a 4300MHz:
43x / 1.25
With uncore at -3x
With eventual cpu voltage at +0.45 from cpu voltage
With Memory locked at 1600 / 1.5v

Ive now applied same reasoning to 44x / 1.3 and will see how tests go. Temps are a bit high at 78degC im worried higher clocks wont be easy. If this stays stable i might start reducing the voltage before increasing clocks. Then get to memory last.

Is that roughly an ok strategy? (Im new)


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomxlr8*
> 
> Well i read the asus oc guide for my mobo and understand a bit more now. So im having a bit more fun i guess too.
> 
> prime ran fine on different tests for a 4300MHz:
> 43x / 1.25
> With uncore at -3x
> With eventual cpu voltage at +0.45 from cpu voltage
> With Memory locked at 1600 / 1.5v
> 
> Ive now applied same reasoning to 44x / 1.3 and will see how tests go. Temps are a bit high at 78degC im worried higher clocks wont be easy. If this stays stable i might start reducing the voltage before increasing clocks. Then get to memory last.
> 
> Is that roughly an ok strategy? (Im new)


Bro, we're all new. Haswell is new.









Let me clarify here. It's 6am now and I still have not slept, and I think I forgot your specific overclocking issues. Did you say you crashed with stock uncore but PASSED with x40 uncore? That's very odd. My tests and what I've seen, setting uncore to the stock manually is the surefire way of taking uncore crashes out of the equation. If you overclock uncore and core at the same time, you have four variables changing at one time: Vcore, Vring, core multiplier, uncore multiplier. Things get foggy when you crash. If your uncore is only 300mhz behind your core overclock, you might run into issues due to uncore if you get a higher core clock. For example, setting x46 core clock for me, x41 required a 1.27v for Vring. I'm not even sure I'm able to get in 4.3ghz uncore without using an unsafe voltage.

I really feel the best practice is to set the uncore to stock. Not only does it eliminate issues with high uncore decreasing core overclockability, and an easier time figuring out what is causing the crash, but you don't lose anything by changing one variable at a time. The uncore can wait until you're done with core.

If you're stressing with synthetics, stay south of 95C, watch the temps closely when you're going above 89C. Keep in mind day to day usage will never hit anywhere close to your synthetic stressing temps. And if you are hardcore enough to go further you will be thermally limited most likely and you either have to delid, get H100i, or ditch synthetics.

And yes, I do recommend not overclocking ram at the start. It's good practice in science and in figuring things out to change one thing at a time. You run in with overclocks on core, uncore, ram, you will Bsod like there is no tomorrow and be confused as to what is causing the crash. So do the core first with uncore at stock. Then do the uncore, then do the ram. If you are at uncore and you crash you know it's uncore multiplier or voltage issue as you're already done with core overclocking and testing, etc, etc.

Hopefully this is coherent, I've past vegetable state a few hours ago.


----------



## deepor

Mr. Darkwizzie! What chess engine are you using? How are you using it for stress testing? Are you letting it play against itself or against another engine or analyze the moves of actual matches or what? Are there settings you noticed will cause it to crash more? Did you try more than one engine to see if one crashes more than the others?


----------



## tomxlr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Bro, we're all new. Haswell is new.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully this is coherent, I've past vegetable state a few hours ago.


Thanks mate. That was very helpful. I was confused with the uncore because the asus guide recommended to keep it in that range and to also leave its voltage on auto.

Looks like it is coping at 4400 at the moment. For my next increase i will lock the uncore at stock. Ive a custom loop so i hope ill reach a stable everyday 4500 oc and move on to memory and gpu.

Thanks again.

It is 11pm here


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deepor*
> 
> Mr. Darkwizzie! What chess engine are you using? How are you using it for stress testing? Are you letting it play against itself or against another engine or analyze the moves of actual matches or what? Are there settings you noticed will cause it to crash more? Did you try more than one engine to see if one crashes more than the others?


Hey deepor.

I am using Arena 3.0 GUI which is free.

I am also using Houdini 3.0 for stressing because it's what I use for real life workloads. I use that as stressing, and Houdini 3 is the strongest engine out there today. If the author can push more performance out of it by juicing the CPU to do more work, you bet the author would do it. The point is to simulate, realistically, how much load, temps, stress, you would end up putting on a CPU in real life in a worst case scenario and I think Houdini does it well considering it does not elevate temps to insane amounts like synthetics do. So if I get 70C, I know I won't get higher than that gaming, or doing other stuff.

I have not tested other engines, candidates could be Stockfish, Rybka, Komodo, Critter. I'm guessing it won't make a big difference but I can test it later if you want.

When you have engines play against each other what happens is, when the game switches sides, there is a momentary pause between calculations, like when it's now black's turn, there will be a second worth of time where CPU doesn't calculate. So I believe having one engine calculate nonstop would be best for stability. One way to acheive that is to set the time for the game to infinite, and stop when you're done. You can also set 5 hours per move and it'll stop after 5 hours.

However running a chess tournament where engines go head to head seems to stress more than I thought too. I'm giving it a variety of workloads right now.

The position I typically use for infinite analysis is the opening position, move 1 for white. Just don't pick some stupid position where the game is basically over. For engine vs engine matches, of course, we start with opening position and play like a regular chess engine match. If you are interested, I made a quick tutorial to those who have never done any chess stuff.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tZJLrBAiCN0

One of the reasons why I use Chess instead of encoding is because I don't encode with CPU only to simulate all cores. Well, I rarely encode to begin with, but when I do, I use OpenCL so CPU doesn't go to 100%. But I can force CPU only for stressing though. Plus, I have chess already installed and I know chess pretty well, so there's no hassle with installing or learning, etc. Oh, and I actually use Chess, lol. If I crash at chess, I have a problem because my work still crash when I'm asleep. if I only crash in CPU only encoding, that doesn't really matter as much because I don't do CPU only encoding even if I do encode.

I personally find it fun to just play around even when I'm not analyzing things or doing large-scale tournaments. It's a mighty fine CPU benchmarks, it can even accurately pinpoint a performance change for each multiplier increase in uncore. You try to benchmark CPU performance in games, you'll have a hard time already, because more CPU is used in AI heavy scenes typically full of action which is hard to replicate AND games are still typically more GPU reliant, expect less FPS change... but what if I'm changing uncore which affects performance way less than core? You will never see a gradual FPS increase as I gradually increase uncore.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomxlr8*
> 
> Thanks mate. That was very helpful. I was confused with the uncore because the asus guide recommended to keep it in that range and to also leave its voltage on auto.
> 
> Looks like it is coping at 4400 at the moment. For my next increase i will lock the uncore at stock. Ive a custom loop so i hope ill reach a stable everyday 4500 oc and move on to memory and gpu.
> 
> Thanks again.
> 
> It is 11pm here


Yes, Asus' stance seems to be, if you don't keep Uncore within a range of the core, you will bottleneck. if you check out my first post in this thread you will find tons of proof that this is not true. The concept is interesting but it just doesn't apply in the real world.

Yes, lowering uncore will decrease performance. How much? 1400mhz uncore speed increase is roughly equivalent to 100mhz increase in core speed. The difference is that small.


----------



## Anusha

finished Crysis 3 Campaign from beginning to end with my current OC without a single BSOD or a driver crash or anything out of the ordinary. HAPPY!

Settings are as follows.
CPU: 4770K
Mobo: Asus ROG Maximus VI Hero bios ver.711
Core multi: *44x*
Vcore: *1.280V adaptive in BIOS*. voltage spikes at 1.389V while playing Crysis 3 (seems the rumours are true that it is using AVX). This is what HWiNFO64 shows as VID btw.
Uncore: *39x*
Uncore voltage: *1.075V*
Input Voltage: *1.850V* (AUTO gave a BSOD right at the training area before starting the campaign. 1.850V might be too much but I'll leave it there)
RAM: Corsair Vengeance *4GBx4 @XMP1600MHz 9/9/9/24/2T 1.50V*
Everything else: *AUTO*
Crysis3 play time: *about 7-8hrs* I'd say

Max temps: 77C (ambient 27.8C) but that's in the last couple of hrs. The following sensor info is while running the game tonight.



Darkwizzie please update my record in the graph. I will be keeping this until i get a BSOD.


----------



## BangBangPlay

What does your Vcore say down below? I am curious as to the difference between the VID and the Vcore on Haswell. I have also theorized that the VID is the Vcore on some boards, because my Vcore behaves weirdly and even drops down to 0.000V on idle. I am getting a multimeter to measure directly from the board. In the mean time we want everyone to give Wizzie the VID and Vcore readings so we can see the variation.


----------



## kinzx

Just want to throw this out there but has anyone try using the intel extreme utility for stress testing. I just used it yesterday after seeing someone else made a video and recommend it on linus forum. The result are similar to what I got stressing it with chess. I bsod around 2.5 hour both in chess and intel extreme. Up the vcore a little to 1.26 and it has been stable for 8 hours now, 8 hours is my time limit since I rarely use the computer more than 8 hour a day and don't leave it on all the time. I stop stress testing with prime and occt because my temp just skyrocket with my h100. However, on my 3770k for a whole year (doing my normal workload and gaming) it never bsod even though I never pass prime or occt stress test. With intel extreme and Darkwizzie chess program i get almost exact temp and result. Just figure it could be something other might be interested in since it is a lot better with temp. Also if I post official result using the intel extreme would that be a valid entry?

Second, yea Bangbangplay, I think VID in hwmonitor might be vcore because it is the exact same voltage as reported by cpuz. I am now at work so can't post pics, but it has been bothering me too. I will post picture and get everyone idea on it. Lately the monitoring software just seem to be a bit unreliable at the moment since it seem they have no new release since haswell was release. I don't trust how up to date they are.

Finally, I know we weren't suppose to but I did a quick 30 min stress test with adaptive on and my voltage did not jump using chess as darkwizzie say his did. Voltage and temp stayed the same. I really don't understand adaptive, from what I read it is suppose to be use instead of offset but I do not see that happening. Setting offset for me just push my vcore to that voltage. Example, I had 1.25 but cpuz report it at 1.248 and setting offset +5 give 1.253 and setting offset -5 give 1.243 based on cpuz reading. I see no difference in just setting my vcore at 1.255 or 1.245 as it give the same reading. I don't know if it is my bios on the z87 mpower or I don't know how to use adaptive.

my current setting are : 45 multi, vcore 1.26, 35 uncore, vccin at 1.8, uncore volt at 1.15, memory at 1600, dram voltage at 1.65. Everything else is left at auto.


----------



## Zvejniex

Came up with stable gaming clock. 10h of non stop bf3 64 man meat grinders







- Yeah, lol, i had a spare time








4.8ghz 1.39v
What do you think about the 1.4 mark, regarding degredation? Becasue my temps didnt break 70c while gaming.


----------



## kinzx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zvejniex*
> 
> Came up with stable gaming clock. 10h of non stop bf3 64 man meat grinders
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Yeah, lol, i had a spare time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.8ghz 1.39v
> What do you think about the 1.4 mark, regarding degredation? Becasue my temps didnt break 70c while gaming.


Do you mean just upping the voltage to 1.4 and leaving the oc at 4.8. Unless you trying to up the oc I personally don't see the point of pushing more volt through it if you stable now. I myself don't think 1.4 will kill your chip but more volt will shorten the lifespan of your chip. Having say that, how long you plan on keeping it, myself i am on a 3-4 year upgrade cycle and I do not see the chip degrading so much in that time. I would not go over 1.45, actually over 1.4 volt is my limit with these chip as there is not enough data out there of the effect over 1.45. To answer your question, I myself will run at 1.4 vcore as long as my temp are good.


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> What does your Vcore say down below? I am curious as to the difference between the VID and the Vcore on Haswell. I have also theorized that the VID is the Vcore on some boards, because my Vcore behaves weirdly and even drops down to 0.000V on idle. I am getting a multimeter to measure directly from the board. In the mean time we want everyone to give Wizzie the VID and Vcore readings so we can see the variation.


doesn't show a Vcore reading. looks like HWiNFO cannot read from the board's sensor.


----------



## Gomi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kinzx*
> 
> Just want to throw this out there but has anyone try using the intel extreme utility for stress testing. I just used it yesterday after seeing someone else made a video and recommend it on linus forum. The result are similar to what I got stressing it with chess. I bsod around 2.5 hour both in chess and intel extreme. Up the vcore a little to 1.26 and it has been stable for 8 hours now, 8 hours is my time limit since I rarely use the computer more than 8 hour a day and don't leave it on all the time. I stop stress testing with prime and occt because my temp just skyrocket with my h100. However, on my 3770k for a whole year (doing my normal workload and gaming) it never bsod even though I never pass prime or occt stress test. With intel extreme and Darkwizzie chess program i get almost exact temp and result. Just figure it could be something other might be interested in since it is a lot better with temp. Also if I post official result using the intel extreme would that be a valid entry?
> 
> Second, yea Bangbangplay, I think VID in hwmonitor might be vcore because it is the exact same voltage as reported by cpuz. I am now at work so can't post pics, but it has been bothering me too. I will post picture and get everyone idea on it. Lately the monitoring software just seem to be a bit unreliable at the moment since it seem they have no new release since haswell was release. I don't trust how up to date they are.
> 
> Finally, I know we weren't suppose to but I did a quick 30 min stress test with adaptive on and my voltage did not jump using chess as darkwizzie say his did. Voltage and temp stayed the same. I really don't understand adaptive, from what I read it is suppose to be use instead of offset but I do not see that happening. Setting offset for me just push my vcore to that voltage. Example, I had 1.25 but cpuz report it at 1.248 and setting offset +5 give 1.253 and setting offset -5 give 1.243 based on cpuz reading. I see no difference in just setting my vcore at 1.255 or 1.245 as it give the same reading. I don't know if it is my bios on the z87 mpower or I don't know how to use adaptive.
> 
> my current setting are : 45 multi, vcore 1.26, 35 uncore, vccin at 1.8, uncore volt at 1.15, memory at 1600, dram voltage at 1.65. Everything else is left at auto.


+1 regarding the IXU - Using newest version - I love the "on-the-fly" settings and the Benchmark / Stresstest seems to do the job


----------



## Nexo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gomi*
> 
> +1 regarding the IXU - Using newest version - I love the "on-the-fly" settings and the Benchmark / Stresstest seems to do the job


Was it easy to setup the IXU?


----------



## BangBangPlay

Huh, it appears that on your board it would be VIN0-VIN7. Crank up a stress test and see what those read for the max draw. Although I wouldn't be surprised if it is off. I just borrowed a multimeter and the only reading I could get from the board was in the input voltage of 1.748V and the memory (1.658V) and that's it. It would appear that all other readings would have to come from inside the CPU.


----------



## Gomi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nexo*
> 
> Was it easy to setup the IXU?


Just download and install it - The program is prettty self-explaining.

There is a Benchmark that is directly connected with HWBOT (And you can download "profiles" from HWBOT that matches your own system, in order to "min/max" - I do not use that function, but it is really neat to see how your system handles compared to others.

The Stresstest *SEEMS* do do abit of everything - Like already mentioned, the heat reminds me of doing Chess.

Monitoring is one of the best I seen (HWiNFO is really well, but too cluttered for my liking).


----------



## BoredErica

For the love of Asura... (Lol)

I Bsoded quickly overnight when I let it go at 1.4v but it didn't crash when I was awake. ***???
Lost hours and hours of work again.
I'm mad.

I swear. My computer is trolling me.

I got 124 Bsod at 1.4 VID. At 1.41 VID I believe I either got 9C or lockup. Testing 1.41v... Watch, it won't Bsod til' I let it go overnight then it'll die in 5 minutes.


----------



## Forceman

A watched pot never boils, and a watched computer never BSODs?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> A watched pot never boils, and a watched computer never BSODs?


Hehe, guess I take that back. Went to 1.41, reports 124 bsod. Back to 1.42... What happened to my 9Cs?

Anusha, results charted.


----------



## kinzx

Well if anyone else want to try the Intel extreme utility. On installing it on a windows 8 machine I got an error code, i searched it and found that I just had to uninstall .net 3.5. After you install it, you can reinstall .net 3.5 . This was for windows 8 64 bit edition, might not be an issue with windows 7.


----------



## HaitusClock

What should I put my input at? Unless something crazy happened while I was gone for 4 weeks, my CPU is Blue Screening @ 1.25 4.4 w/ 34 cache and 1.2 cache voltage. It used to be 100% stable, might put Input to auto but I have it at 1.85 and idk if that's the cause of the blue screen?


----------



## kinzx

This is the reading I get from cpuz and hwmonitor. In hwmonitor voltages VID is the same as cpuz core voltage..


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> A watched pot never boils, and a watched computer never BSODs?


That's a good one, I don't like to leave my computer stressing while I am not around. I like to periodically glance at temps and voltages. BTW where on your z87 board did you measure for Vcore? I could only get readings for memory and CPU input voltage, but that was it.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kinzx*
> 
> 
> 
> This is the reading I get from cpuz and hwmonitor. In hwmonitor voltages VID is the same as cpuz core voltage..


You need to be under load for that to change I think.

Get into adaptive, C states, then try running some heavy CPU load.

Bangbangplay, Chess is something I do normally, I was getting work done primarily, not to stress. It was bsoding while I'm going about my work.


----------



## batman900

Finally gave up on 4.5 after many hours of trying. My 4770k can do 4.4 at 1.22v just fine but wants 1.29v for 4.5........ Thats just crazy for 100mhz at such a low OC. Bad chip is bad.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *batman900*
> 
> Finally gave up on 4.5 after many hours of trying. My 4770k can do 4.4 at 1.22v just fine but wants 1.29v for 4.5........ Thats just crazy for 100mhz at such a low OC. Bad chip is bad.


That's not really crazy... I had to put 1.27v for 4.5 and I was running around on 1.385 for 4.6. It's bad but it ain't horrible.

Anyways...

1.41v: 124 bsod
1.42v: 9c bsod

Hmm...


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kinzx*
> 
> 
> 
> This is the reading I get from cpuz and hwmonitor. In hwmonitor voltages VID is the same as cpuz core voltage..


CPU-Z 1.65.x shows VID, so that matches up. The dynamic Vcore is at the top of that HWMonitor shot.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> That's a good one, I don't like to leave my computer stressing while I am not around. I like to periodically glance at temps and voltages. BTW where on your z87 board did you measure for Vcore? I could only get readings for memory and CPU input voltage, but that was it.


The Gigabyte boards have measurement points for all the voltages. You can check Vcore, VRIN, VCCSA, VCCIOD, VCCIOA and VDIMM. I have no idea how the voltages get to the measurement points though, but even the internal ones seem to match with what they should be (like VCCIOD, VCCIOA, and VCCSA) so there must be some way to get those voltages off the CPU.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Anyways...
> 
> 1.41v: 124 bsod
> 
> 1.42v: 9c bsod
> 
> Hmm...


Maybe 9C means "Please, sir, no more voltage".


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> CPU-Z 1.65.x shows VID, so that matches up. The dynamic Vcore is at the top of that HWMonitor shot.
> The Gigabyte boards have measurement points for all the voltages.
> Maybe 9C means "Please, sir, no more voltage".


So at 1.41 it's screaming for more, at 1.42 it's too much and it wants to cry?


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> So at 1.41 it's screaming for more, at 1.42 it's too much and it wants to cry?


What can I say, you're sitting on the knife edge over there.


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> CPU-Z 1.65.x shows VID, so that matches up. The dynamic Vcore is at the top of that HWMonitor shot.
> The Gigabyte boards have measurement points for all the voltages. You can check Vcore, VRIN, VCCSA, VCCIOD, VCCIOA and VDIMM. I have no idea how the voltages get to the measurement points though, but even the internal ones seem to match with what they should be (like VCCIOD, VCCIOA, and VCCSA) so there must be some way to get those voltages off the CPU.


Unfortunately the Gryphon doesn't have any voltage test leads, so I had to probe the back of the board, carefully. I was only able to locate VCCIN and memory voltage and the voltages were accurate. Hopefully over time either a BIOS update or some 3rd party software will give me a better read on the core. I just keep an eye on both for now, although the Vcore doesn't behave like it does on other boards...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Bangbangplay, Chess is something I do normally, I was getting work done primarily, not to stress. It was bsoding while I'm going about my work.


Not a dig on you by any means, I didn't read the post that he was referencing. I just agree with always being around for testing, and that is partly why I rarely will go over 9 hours with OCCT or Prime. I will leave the computer unattended, but for short periods of time, and only on stress tests that I know won't get near my max. So I leave those types of tests for my days off. But yeah I didn't know the context of the comment. Sometime checking the forum on my phone makes me lazy...


----------



## Big Texas

Just something I found interesting today that could make an overclock stable...

my 2400 mhz ram/4.5 ghz core/4.3 ghz uncore @ 1.25v and 1.16v respectively was stable under stress, but when i was simply browsing the web it would bluescreen once in a while.

i bumped up the VCC digital and analog by .005 and no more problems on my end.

something to think about


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Big Texas*
> 
> Just something I found interesting today that could make an overclock stable...
> 
> my 2400 mhz ram/4.5 ghz core/4.3 ghz uncore @ 1.25v and 1.16v respectively was stable under stress, but when i was simply browsing the web it would bluescreen once in a while.
> 
> i bumped up the VCC digital and analog by .005 and no more problems on my end.
> 
> something to think about


Are you using an offset by any chance? I tried to use adaptive with a negative offset when I first got my chip and that happened to me a few times.


----------



## BoredErica

Back to playing Crysis 3 on the voltage that crashed on chess, doing just fine.


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> That's not really crazy... I had to put 1.27v for 4.5 and I was running around on 1.385 for 4.6. It's bad but it ain't horrible.
> 
> Anyways...
> 
> 1.41v: 124 bsod
> 
> 1.42v: 9c bsod
> 
> Hmm...


Maybe it's time to reinstall Windows? All those million BSODs you got before must have crapped up the OS.


----------



## BoredErica

Lol, Forceman:

I was trying to run Memtest on my external hard drive, but it had Windows installed so I tried to delete the folder. Then the hard drive became unusuable and I lost all the data in it.










Sigh...


----------



## batman900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> That's not really crazy... I had to put 1.27v for 4.5 and I was running around on 1.385 for 4.6. It's bad but it ain't horrible.
> 
> Anyways...
> 
> 1.41v: 124 bsod
> 
> 1.42v: 9c bsod
> 
> Hmm...


That's a similar problem I was having. At 1.28v I was getting 124 but at 1.285 I was getting 9c.... 1.29v seemed stable though. I don't understand these chips.


----------



## Anusha

Forceman you seem to have finally given up your quest for 4.5GHz. These Haswell chips are a pain in the butt. But they are fun to play with.


----------



## Nexo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> Forceman you seem to have finally given up your quest for 4.5GHz. These Haswell chips are a pain in the butt. But they are fun to play with.


Some are really good. Its just a silicon lottery.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> Forceman you seem to have finally given up your quest for 4.5GHz. These Haswell chips are a pain in the butt. But they are fun to play with.


I haven't totally given up, but I've decided to put it on hold for a while. I'm really tempted to get another chip, but I've run out of people to sell my old stuff to for now. I might wait a few months and see if new chips start improving. Not getting to 4.5 is frustrating though (not from a performance standpoint, but just because that was my target going in).


----------



## Menphisto

Hi,
Now I tested my setting 4 days in daily use and stress tests. And i never got a crash anywhere: 5h Occt, 12h Prime95, 1h IBT, 15h bf3 multiplayer.

i5 4670k
Vcore: 1,2
Vring: 1,15
Core: 4500 MHz
Ring: 4200 MHz
RAM: 8gb @2133mhz
Cooler: Cooler Master V6GT

I tried 4,6 GHz but even with stock RAM and uncore i need 1.25v to get it stable... so with RAM and uncore i would need nearly 1,3v :8
So, can anyone tell me if this is a good oc or not


----------



## mojobear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *batman900*
> 
> That's a similar problem I was having. At 1.28v I was getting 124 but at 1.285 I was getting 9c.... 1.29v seemed stable though. I don't understand these chips.


Hey guys,

I have the same issue. Well, kinda...

My chip does 1.255V as the sweet spot - at load it goes up to 1.264 sometimes peaking at 1.280 V using asus AI suite 3. If I put more voltage in i get 124 BSOD or random ones Ive never seen before such as 9C...

So for me at least less is more...before I figured this out I for the life of me could not run 4.7 stable with 1.264V....or at least it was giving me inconsistent stability - sometimes okay for 4 hours, sometimes crashing in less than 30 min....lowering the voltage actually made it a lot more stable!

Also from my experience, VCCIN with LLC makes things less stable. It does add voltage to VCCIN on load but fluctuates...so for me it was better to reach a target vccin of 1.9 for example by setting it as 1.95V in bios with LLC on the lowest setting and having vdroop bring it down to 1.9V CONSISTENTLY on load rather than set it to 1.85V in bios and have it fluctuate a lot on load between 1.9 to 1.95 etc.

Just my two cents...hope it adds some insight...also I dont like prime95 for stability testing either...I use handbrake, like what ASUS realbench uses and also gaming with BF3 and crysis 3. AIDA64, sure it stresses with "real world" but when real world is handbrake which crashes on stable AIDA64 settings, its not really real world is it?


----------



## BoredErica

And FINALLY some good news!

I took the other forum member's advice and I upped the SA, and all the other random CPU voltages by 0.1v and no bsods after 12 hours of chess!

LET'S CELEBRATE!

Oh, and since I 124 bsod at 1.41, 9c at 1.42, I went 1.415v as well!

YES!



Spoiler: Specs



2.0 Vccin

1.415 Vcore

1.27 Vring

All other random CPU voltages +0.1v offset

x46, x41



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mojobear*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I have the same issue. Well, kinda...
> 
> My chip does 1.255V as the sweet spot - at load it goes up to 1.264 sometimes peaking at 1.280 V using asus AI suite 3. If I put more voltage in i get 124 BSOD or random ones Ive never seen before such as 9C...
> 
> So for me at least less is more...before I figured this out I for the life of me could not run 4.7 stable with 1.264V....or at least it was giving me inconsistent stability - sometimes okay for 4 hours, sometimes crashing in less than 30 min....lowering the voltage actually made it a lot more stable!
> 
> Also from my experience, VCCIN with LLC makes things less stable. It does add voltage to VCCIN on load but fluctuates...so for me it was better to reach a target vccin of 1.9 for example by setting it as 1.95V in bios with LLC on the lowest setting and having vdroop bring it down to 1.9V CONSISTENTLY on load rather than set it to 1.85V in bios and have it fluctuate a lot on load between 1.9 to 1.95 etc.
> 
> Just my two cents...hope it adds some insight...also I dont like prime95 for stability testing either...I use handbrake, like what ASUS realbench uses and also gaming with BF3 and crysis 3. AIDA64, sure it stresses with "real world" but when real world is handbrake which crashes on stable AIDA64 settings, its not really real world is it?


Hey, about the 9c, no guarentees your 9c was the same as my 9c but, I would 124 bsod at 1.41v (lack of vcore) and then 9c bsod at 1.42v and above and I was scratching my head, I even went to 1.45 and that bsoded 9c even faster. What I did was I put voltage in between both different bsods, so I did 1.415, AND I upped all the random CPU voltages, SA, Ao etc by 0.1v and then I got stability.


----------



## EarlZ

You can try to drop VCCIN to 1.915 you probably dont need it that high..nobody does


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menphisto*
> 
> Hi,
> Now I tested my setting 4 days in daily use and stress tests. And i never got a crash anywhere: 5h Occt, 12h Prime95, 1h IBT, 15h bf3 multiplayer.
> 
> i5 4670k
> Vcore: 1,2
> Vring: 1,15
> Core: 4500 MHz
> Ring: 4200 MHz
> RAM: 8gb @2133mhz
> Cooler: Cooler Master V6GT
> 
> I tried 4,6 GHz but even with stock RAM and uncore i need 1.25v to get it stable... so with RAM and uncore i would need nearly 1,3v :8
> So, can anyone tell me if this is a good oc or not


You're not really pushing your computer much so it'ps hard to tell. But from what I'm seeing on your end, you definately have an above-average CPU. If you can push that baby, you'll get some nice clocks. If you were my neighbor I'd trade CPUs with you, clock your computer back to 4.5, then take your and try to ride to 4.7 or 4.8.

No Mods, I don't and won't go to Germany for a CPU, don't PM me with a warning, lol.
Your results have been charted. Please provide:

CPU Batch number

Cpu cooling solution

Stressing program (List your most intensive stressing and for how long. If you only stressed with gaming, say for example, "Crysis MP 12hr".)

CPU Vcore. Run HWmonitor or HWinfo, play a CPU intensive game, do something that pushes the CPU to 100% load and list the maximum vcore it detects.

Info not required but recommended.


----------



## mojobear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> And FINALLY some good news!
> 
> Hey, about the 9c, no guarentees your 9c was the same as my 9c but, I would 124 bsod at 1.41v (lack of vcore) and then 9c bsod at 1.42v and above and I was scratching my head, I even went to 1.45 and that bsoded 9c even faster. What I did was I put voltage in between both different bsods, so I did 1.415, AND I upped all the random CPU voltages, SA, Ao etc by 0.1v and then I got stability.


What is the SA voltage?


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mojobear*
> 
> What is the SA voltage?


I wonder if the issues with Haswell is more related to a crappy FIVR than the die itself. Because the FIVR cannot give stable voltages, you need to increase everything so that the floor of the voltage fluctuation doesn't reach the lower limit of stable voltage.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mojobear*
> 
> What is the SA voltage?


SA was 0.1V+ offset. Mobo value is 0.968.


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Menphisto*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Now I tested my setting 4 days in daily use and stress tests. And i never got a crash anywhere: 5h Occt, 12h Prime95, 1h IBT, 15h bf3 multiplayer.
> 
> i5 4670k
> 
> Vcore: 1,2
> 
> Vring: 1,15
> 
> Core: 4500 MHz
> 
> Ring: 4200 MHz
> 
> RAM: 8gb @2133mhz
> 
> Cooler: Cooler Master V6GT
> 
> I tried 4,6 GHz but even with stock RAM and uncore i need 1.25v to get it stable... so with RAM and uncore i would need nearly 1,3v :8
> 
> So, can anyone tell me if this is a good oc or not
> 
> 
> 
> You're not really pushing your computer much so it'ps hard to tell. But from what I'm seeing on your end, you definately have an above-average CPU. If you can push that baby, you'll get some nice clocks. If you were my neighbor I'd trade CPUs with you, clock your computer back to 4.5, then take your and try to ride to 4.7 or 4.8.
> 
> No Mods, I don't and won't go to Germany for a CPU, don't PM me with a warning, lol.
> 
> Your results have been charted. Please provide:
> 
> CPU Batch number
> Cpu cooling solution
> Stressing program (List your most intensive stressing and for how long. If you only stressed with gaming, say for example, "Crysis MP 12hr".)
> CPU Vcore. Run HWmonitor or HWinfo, play a CPU intensive game, do something that pushes the CPU to 100% load and list the maximum vcore it detects.
> 
> Info not required but recommended.
Click to expand...

Honestly, 15hrs in BF3 translates to a lot of stability compared to 24hrs of IBT/P95/AIDA64 IMHO.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Honestly, 15hrs in BF3 translates to a lot of stability compared to 24hrs of IBT/P95/AIDA64 IMHO.


I don't have BF3. And it's their multiplayer that's the real test right? Gotta buy the game for multiplayer. Crysis 3 isn't as much of a test but a worthy second place? Chess bsods easier for me than Crysis 3 though. In fact Chess it the most Bsoding thing I do on my computer.

I find it ironic, the whole reason of the socket change was for FIVR, and that is supposed to provide really good power rationing.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> I wonder if the issues with Haswell is more related to a crappy FIVR than the die itself. Because the FIVR cannot give stable voltages, you need to increase everything so that the floor of the voltage fluctuation doesn't reach the lower limit of stable voltage.


Has anyone played with the power or current limits on their boards to see if they have any impact on anything? With Sandy you'd get throttling if you exceeded the board power limits, but with Haswell maybe the FIVR gets current starved and shuts down, instead of a graceful throttle. I suspect that at least some of the no-BSOD reboot crashes are FIVR related - the Intel spec says that if the FIVR can't maintain the required voltages (if VCCIN is too low, for example) then the FIVR will shut down, which I imagine could result in a reboot. So maybe there are current issues as well.


----------



## mojobear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I don't have BF3. And it's their multiplayer that's the real test right? Gotta buy the game for multiplayer. Crysis 3 isn't as much of a test but a worthy second place? Chess bsods easier for me than Crysis 3 though. In fact Chess it the most Bsoding thing I do on my computer.
> 
> I find it ironic, the whole reason of the socket change was for FIVR, and that is supposed to provide really good power rationing.


Humble bundle gets you *battlefield 3*, sims 3, dead space 1 and 3, mirrors edge, medal of honor all for less than 5 dollars US.


----------



## mojobear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I don't have BF3. And it's their multiplayer that's the real test right? Gotta buy the game for multiplayer. Crysis 3 isn't as much of a test but a worthy second place? Chess bsods easier for me than Crysis 3 though. In fact Chess it the most Bsoding thing I do on my computer.
> 
> oops link is here https://www.humblebundle.com/


----------



## mojobear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Has anyone played with the power or current limits on their boards to see if they have any impact on anything? With Sandy you'd get throttling if you exceeded the board power limits, but with Haswell maybe the FIVR gets current starved and shuts down, instead of a graceful throttle. I suspect that at least some of the no-BSOD reboot crashes are FIVR related - the Intel spec says that if the FIVR can't maintain the required voltages (if VCCIN is too low, for example) then the FIVR will shut down, which I imagine could result in a reboot. So maybe there are current issues as well.


I guess by that reasoning increasing VCCIN should always help, but some people find thaty they are less stable with higher vccin ??


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mojobear*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I don't have BF3. And it's their multiplayer that's the real test right? Gotta buy the game for multiplayer. Crysis 3 isn't as much of a test but a worthy second place? Chess bsods easier for me than Crysis 3 though. In fact Chess it the most Bsoding thing I do on my computer.
> 
> oops link is here https://www.humblebundle.com/
Click to expand...

So for paying $4.83 I can get BF3? And all those games?


----------



## Bartouille

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> So for paying $4.83 I can get BF3? And all those games?


Yes


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mojobear*
> 
> I guess by that reasoning increasing VCCIN should always help, but some people find thaty they are less stable with higher vccin ??


Good point. I guess a lot would depend on how and how well the FIVR works. If it is designed to reduce a 1.7V input to various 1.0ish voltages, then being presented with 2.2V (as an example) might make it difficult to continue providing 1.0 volts. That and having to produce both 1.0V (for VCCSA or something) and 1.45V (for Vcore) from the same 2.2V input voltage could be problematic, depending on how robust the VR is.

But I'm not an electrical engineer so those problems may actually be trivial, and it's really a temp problem where the VRMs overheat, or something completely unrelated. I think the impetus for going with the FIVR was to allow more fine-grained control over voltages as a power saving measure, so it may not be as robust as motherboard-based solutions even though it is more responsive and accurate.

I wish I had more time to play with some of the possibilities though.


----------



## steven88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> So for paying $4.83 I can get BF3? And all those games?


Humble Bundle is super legit. It's so cheap because they do it for charity and raising money, etc. If you pay $1 or more, you get all the games listed on the left. If you pay the "beat the average", then you get all the games on the left & right. BF3 is part of the games on the right, so you gotta pay $4.83 (current average) to unlock that game. Most Humble Bundles come in Steam/Origin keys these days...so its always nice to register it to your account









BF3 has some nice multiplayer....I'm sure you'll like it....let us know how it goes with your Haswell testing....I personally wouldn't like to use BF3 as stability testing....just because I would rage so hard if the game crashed on me, while I was on a 15+ killing streak


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I don't have BF3. And it's their multiplayer that's the real test right? Gotta buy the game for multiplayer. Crysis 3 isn't as much of a test but a worthy second place? Chess bsods easier for me than Crysis 3 though. In fact Chess it the most Bsoding thing I do on my computer.
> 
> I find it ironic, the whole reason of the socket change was for FIVR, and that is supposed to provide really good power rationing.


I'll gladly give you the BF3 code that I got from humble bundle. I already had BF3 and now I have a new code to give way. Lemme know if you want it.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steven88*
> 
> Humble Bundle is super legit. It's so cheap because they do it for charity and raising money, etc. If you pay $1 or more, you get all the games listed on the left. If you pay the "beat the average", then you get all the games on the left & right. BF3 is part of the games on the right, so you gotta pay $4.83 (current average) to unlock that game. Most Humble Bundles come in Steam/Origin keys these days...so its always nice to register it to your account
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BF3 has some nice multiplayer....I'm sure you'll like it....let us know how it goes with your Haswell testing....I personally wouldn't like to use BF3 as stability testing....just because I would rage so hard if the game crashed on me, while I was on a 15+ killing streak


Yeah, props to EA for that. I thought it was like $5 per game or something but it's more like $5 for all games, lol. And for charity, too. Further incentive to go legit.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> I'll gladly give you the BF3 code that I got from humble bundle. I already had BF3 and now I have a new code to give way. Lemme know if you want it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'll buy the bundle just to donate to charity... I think I'll take the key for a friend so we can play together.


----------



## combatant3219

Mojobear - Thanks for the link to Humble Bundle. Picked that up straight away. What a great deal. + Rep

AS for my OC. Still struggling to get 4.6Ghz stable and don't really want to bump vcore up too much more (I'm testing at 1.28, but 4.5 only needs 1.22 possibly less after fine tuning). Mind you I haven't been doing things 100% as recommended since I've had my Ram at 2400Mhz from the beginning.

I'm thinking it could be the RAM speed limiting me from getting a higher clockspeed and possibly meaning I need to push more vcore/higher temps. I'm now running stability tests with Ram back down at 1600Mhz to confirm. Temps were immediately noticeably lower by about 6-8C, so we'll see what happens.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *combatant3219*
> 
> Mojobear - Thanks for the link to Humble Bundle. Picked that up straight away. What a great deal. + Rep
> 
> AS for my OC. Still struggling to get 4.6Ghz stable and don't really want to bump vcore up too much more (I'm testing at 1.28, but 4.5 only needs 1.22 possibly less after fine tuning). Mind you I haven't been doing things 100% as recommended since I've had my Ram at 2400Mhz from the beginning.
> 
> I'm thinking it could be the RAM speed limiting me from getting a higher clockspeed and possibly meaning I need to push more vcore/higher temps. I'm now running stability tests with Ram back down at 1600Mhz to confirm. Temps were immediately noticeably lower by about 6-8C, so we'll see what happens.


You might need more Vcore. I needed 1.28v for 4.5, 1.385 to 1.415 for 4.6. I also tweaked the Vccin, but changing the SA/IO voltages kept me stable after testing.


----------



## combatant3219

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> You might need more Vcore. I needed 1.28v for 4.5, 1.385 to 1.415 for 4.6. I also tweaked the Vccin, but changing the SA/IO voltages kept me stable after testing.


I think your right, I might need a little more vcore. Failed again with RAM at 1600Mhz.

I'll have more of a play around with it but I may just end up sticking with 4.5Ghz as more vcore is going to put my temps into a range I'm not sure I'm comftorbale with.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *combatant3219*
> 
> I think your right, I might need a little more vcore. Failed again with RAM at 1600Mhz.
> 
> I'll have more of a play around with it but I may just end up sticking with 4.5Ghz as more vcore is going to put my temps into a range I'm not sure I'm comftorbale with.


What temps doing what?


----------



## minimindy21

I'm testing my new CPU to achieve a nice overclock, first try 1.2vcore and 4.5ghz.
Now I tested it with IBT for 20 runs and 10 runs on high.
My last CPU passed AIDA very easy and crashed after 5 min of BF3
So is prime still an option? I never use AVX programs
I know someone explained it somewhere in this topic but I'm too lazy to search


----------



## Gomi

Will Intel Extreme Tuning Utility stresstest (3-12 hour) also be enough to be verified ?

Asking as I feel like the tool stresses the system in a good and balanced way - Everything I thrown at it already been stable in IBT and CB of course.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *minimindy21*
> 
> 
> 
> I'm testing my new CPU to achieve a nice overclock, first try 1.2vcore and 4.5ghz.
> Now I tested it with IBT for 20 runs and 10 runs on high.
> My last CPU passed AIDA very easy and crashed after 5 min of BF3
> So is prime still an option? I never use AVX programs
> I know someone explained it somewhere in this topic but I'm too lazy to search


Prime is fine, IBT is hotter and if you pass that you should be OK for Prime. Having said that if you plan on playing BF3 you're obviously going to have to change up your settings.

There is speculation that Crysis 3 uses AVX, but in terms of heat encoding with CPU only or chess will run the heat up more while being more stressful.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gomi*
> 
> Will Intel Extreme Tuning Utility stresstest (3-12 hour) also be enough to be verified ?
> 
> Asking as I feel like the tool stresses the system in a good and balanced way - Everything I thrown at it already been stable in IBT and CB of course.


You can pick whatever stress test you want as long as I can verify in the picture you ran it for that length of time. Because I'm listing what tool you're using (or lack thereof), there's no "penalty" for using a softer stress test. Verification is just to make sure what you claim is what you actually did.


----------



## combatant3219

I'm talking about temps when stressing.

Ofcourse temps during gaming etc will be a lot lower. I know I could probably call it "stable enough" with out stressing using synthetics like Prime etc, but I find them to be a pretty accurate indication of overall system stability.

I'll keep having a play around and pushing a bit further but I'm just not sure if I'm happy to run at higher clocks and call it "stable" when in reality it probably isn't.

I have one older favourite game that likes raw clockspeed as well as fast memory, otherwise I'd probably stop pushing for higher. It also doesn't make use of HT, so I could even try disabling that in BIOS to push clockspeed higher at lower temps.

Guess it just comes down to what your comfortable with.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *combatant3219*
> 
> I'm talking about temps when stressing.
> 
> Ofcourse temps during gaming etc will be a lot lower. I know I could probably call it "stable enough" with out stressing using synthetics like Prime etc, but I find them to be a pretty accurate indication of overall system stability.
> 
> I'll keep having a play around and pushing a bit further but I'm just not sure if I'm happy to run at higher clocks and call it "stable" when in reality it probably isn't.
> 
> I have one older favourite game that likes raw clockspeed as well as fast memory, otherwise I'd probably stop pushing for higher. It also doesn't make use of HT, so I could even try disabling that in BIOS to push clockspeed higher at lower temps.
> 
> Guess it just comes down to what your comfortable with.


There's a lot of back and forth with 'stability', like the other guy on this page is reporting what I've heard yet another person say: You can pass prime or IBT and crash at BF3 in 5 minutes. Also, not all stress tests are made equal of course, linpack vs prime, etc.


----------



## minimindy21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Prime is fine, IBT is hotter and if you pass that you should be OK for Prime. Having said that if you plan on playing BF3 you're obviously going to have to change up your settings.
> There is speculation that Crysis 3 uses AVX, but in terms of heat encoding with CPU only or chess will run the heat up more while being more stressful.


I dont really play BF3 but sometimes I use it to test, but whats up with my settings not ready for BF3?
Thanks for the advice will try some prime now


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *minimindy21*
> 
> I dont really play BF3 but sometimes I use it to test, but whats up with my settings not ready for BF3?
> Thanks for the advice will try some prime now


Nobody really knows for sure; we just know that BF3 is really sensitive to CPU overclocks. Just that game in particular.


----------



## minimindy21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Nobody really knows for sure; we just know that BF3 is really sensitive to CPU overclocks. Just that game in particular.


lol ok I thought something was wrong







Will install it now to see if its stable


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *minimindy21*
> 
> 
> 
> I'm testing my new CPU to achieve a nice overclock, first try 1.2vcore and 4.5ghz.
> Now I tested it with IBT for 20 runs and 10 runs on high.
> My last CPU passed AIDA very easy and crashed after 5 min of BF3
> So is prime still an option? I never use AVX programs
> I know someone explained it somewhere in this topic but I'm too lazy to search


Try encoding a movie in x264 using Handbrake or something - I've found that to be harder to pass than IBT, and quicker than Prime.


----------



## minimindy21

Thanks, encoded a movie and it's still running


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *minimindy21*
> 
> Thanks, encoded a movie and it's still running


You're fine. You want to go for a higher clock or should I record your settings now?


----------



## minimindy21

I want moar


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *minimindy21*
> 
> I want moar


So do I!

moar powa


----------



## uaedroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> So do I!
> moar powa


...comes great responsibility!


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uaedroid*
> 
> ...comes great responsibility!


Nope. Fire at will! (To the detriment of your CPU.)


----------



## tomxlr8

In what order should I bring down voltage variables to reduce temps. I kind of guessed this setting after playing for few days and not sure which levers to pull now...

Prime95 Blend maxing at 91C.

core 46x / 1.36V
uncore 35 / 1.1V
mem 1600 / 1.5V
VCCIN 1.9V
SA/IOA/IOD +0.1V

I'd like to achieve these things:
Stay at 46x
Bring uncore up
set mem on xmp at 1866

but am not sure where to begin and in what order to change things. Any suggestions are appreciated


----------



## BoredErica

My personal experience, upping Vring didn't change temps much at all, maybe 1-2C. I think I heard somebody else had different results though. Vcore is going to make the biggest difference in temps but if you can't use less, then you can't use less. The whole SA/IOA/IOD and how it affects everything is still a mystery to me. Maybe, (if we want to be optimistic?), upping those to +0.2 instead could help wrestle a lower Vcore?


----------



## tomxlr8

Yeah. I'll let Prime blend run for an hour more and then start screwing around with those settings first.

I used 1.355 Vcore on this run, but HWMonitor has it firmly at 1.376V under load for reasons unknown; it seems at any voltage this motherboard just adds a bit on top of what I put in. I dread to think what it will go up to in adaptive mode if I ever forget and run a stress test.


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> My personal experience, upping Vring didn't change temps much at all, maybe 1-2C. I think I heard somebody else had different results though. Vcore is going to make the biggest difference in temps but if you can't use less, then you can't use less. The whole SA/IOA/IOD and how it affects everything is still a mystery to me. Maybe, (if we want to be optimistic?), upping those to +0.2 instead could help wrestle a lower Vcore?


isn't upping those voltages dangerous? i remember in the SB days, people tell not to play with the VCCSA.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomxlr8*
> 
> Yeah. I'll let Prime blend run for an hour more and then start screwing around with those settings first.
> 
> I used 1.355 Vcore on this run, but HWMonitor has it firmly at 1.376V under load for reasons unknown; it seems at any voltage this motherboard just adds a bit on top of what I put in. I dread to think what it will go up to in adaptive mode if I ever forget and run a stress test.


Yes, I noted it just recently in my guide. There are two possibilities, one is HWmonitor/info being wrong. Other being Haswell is drawing more power than you asked. I accidently stressed at 1.385v, voltage went to 1.512v. My god, my CPU has survived some serious abuse. 1.512v, 99C, etc. At least it's hardy. But yeah, you DEFINATELY don't want to run Prime or god forsake, Linpack and forget about it, especially at my voltages (1.415 now).

I'm of course, leaning towards the idea that Haswell is pulling more power than you ask under load. A hypothesis is ironically while the FIVR caused the socket change so it can regulate power better, it was done with mobile in mind and therefore, power savings, not fine tuned overclocking, and therefore these types of problems may be possible. This is of course, an idea and not backed by any official Intel spokesperson. BUt it's an interesting one nonetheless.

Bear in mind, as you up your voltage, the larger the discrepency will become. I mean, the more extra power the CPU will pull out under load. I think once you past your Vcore things can get a wee bit dicey. A bit north of your voltage I had to play with SA and Anusha's response to my voltage tweaking is right under this paragraph.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> isn't upping those voltages dangerous? i remember in the SB days, people tell not to play with the VCCSA.


Quite frankly I don't know. This is the first PC I've ever built, and I did not look into overclocking Sandies back then. Maybe some other member could chime in, that would be great. BTW: What IS SA voltage and all those other voltages?

But yes, maybe we ought to be careful with the voltages here, don't know the safe range.


----------



## tomxlr8

according to asus they can be increased for stability when trying to get a higher dram o/c. They say to go incrementally by 0.05V and either + or - offset. Also, that too much or not enough can be equally responsible for instability.
now, im not doing anything with dram yet but I figured I'll chuck an offset in there for ****s & giggles

hence my post... where do i start to optmise this crude o/c a bit

btw Anusha you posted your O/C not too long ago and that really helped me because I used your settings and I got my very first stable O/C at 44x thanks to your post


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomxlr8*
> 
> according to asus they can be increased for stability when trying to get a higher dram o/c. They say to go incrementally by 0.05V and either + or - offset. Also, that too much or not enough can be equally responsible for instability.
> now, im not doing anything with dram yet but I figured I'll chuck an offset in there for ****s & giggles
> 
> hence my post... where do i start to optmise this crude o/c a bit
> 
> btw Anusha you posted your O/C not too long ago and that really helped me because I used your settings and I got my very first stable O/C at 44x thanks to your post


Well don't forget, I made an entire chart of everybody's settings in the first post for a reason, I hope it helps somebody.

While it is true that I had 1866 most of the time when I got those mysterious 9c bsods (which Forceman said is supposed to be memory related bsod), I did set ram to 1600 and still got the 9c bsod, with 1600 not being oc'ed at all. Unless... 1600 is too high? o.o I wonder how people run 2133 then.


----------



## tomxlr8

Yeah I've been consulting your chart ever since. Very handy.
To be honest with you.. I bought the Intel CPU insurance yesterday... so I kind of don't care that much if I screw this chip up. I bought it to have fun with overclocking in my new computer


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomxlr8*
> 
> Yeah I've been consulting your chart ever since. Very handy.
> To be honest with you.. I bought the Intel CPU insurance yesterday... so I kind of don't care that much if I screw this chip up. I bought it to have fun with overclocking in my new computer


10 volts or no ballz.


----------



## combatant3219

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> There's a lot of back and forth with 'stability', like the other guy on this page is reporting what I've heard yet another person say: You can pass prime or IBT and crash at BF3 in 5 minutes. Also, not all stress tests are made equal of course, linpack vs prime, etc.


Thanks, I'm using different stress tests to check for stability so I can cover as many angles as possible (IBT/Prime/Aida/Intel XTU/Cinebench/Handbrake) and also general usage (including BF3).

I'd set 4.5Ghz for my minumum goal but was ideally hoping for 4.7. At this point I'm just not sure I can warrant the voltage/temp jump at 4.5Ghz (1.22 vcore/max temps 85C under stress loads) to 4.6Ghz (vcore around 1.3/max temps pushing 99-100 under stress load). Just seems like a massive jump for me.

I'll keep tinkering though.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *combatant3219*
> 
> Thanks, I'm using different stress tests to check for stability so I can cover as many angles as possible (IBT/Prime/Aida/Intel XTU/Cinebench/Handbrake) and also general usage (including BF3).
> 
> I'd set 4.5Ghz for my minumum goal but was ideally hoping for 4.7. At this point I'm just not sure I can warrant the voltage/temp jump at 4.5Ghz (1.22 vcore/max temps 85C under stress loads) to 4.6Ghz (vcore around 1.3/max temps pushing 99-100 under stress load). Just seems like a massive jump for me.
> 
> I'll keep tinkering though.


Cool, when you think you've got your overclock all set don't forget to post your stats here so I can chart them!


----------



## Clexzor

Aftr lots of testing and swapping I found a descent chip 4.9ghz 1.45v 4.4ghz uncore 1.25v 8gb 2400

1.95v vrin and for the ram vccsa + 0.175 rest + 0.15-

scores 14k on physcis on fire strike and 6m29 secs on superpi lol


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clexzor*
> 
> Aftr lots of testing and swapping I found a descent chip 4.9ghz 1.45v 4.4ghz uncore 1.25v 8gb 2400
> 
> 1.95v vrin and for the ram vccsa + 0.175 rest + 0.15-
> 
> scores 14k on physcis on fire strike and 6m29 secs on superpi lol


That's not decent, that's very, very good. Can you list:

CPU Model:
Core Multiplier: [If you used Blck strap, put what Blck and mention your resulting frequency]
CPU VID: This is the CPU core voltage value you input into BIOS.
Vcore: This is the CPU Vcore reading from Hwinfo or HWMonitor under load. "Load" depends on what you're stressing.
Uncore Multiplier:
Uncore Voltage:
Cooling Solution:
Stability Test: [Any test is OK, synthetic or not. List how long test is run.]
Batch Number: [Not required but helps people.]
Ram Speed: [The ram speed you're running. If overclocking or XMP profile, please say so. Timings not needed.]


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomxlr8*
> 
> btw Anusha you posted your O/C not too long ago and that really helped me because I used your settings and I got my very first stable O/C at 44x thanks to your post


glad i could help.


----------



## combatant3219

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clexzor*
> 
> Aftr lots of testing and swapping I found a descent chip 4.9ghz 1.45v 4.4ghz uncore 1.25v 8gb 2400
> 
> 1.95v vrin and for the ram vccsa + 0.175 rest + 0.15-
> 
> scores 14k on physcis on fire strike and 6m29 secs on superpi lol


Just a question, how are you going about testing and swapping until you find a good chip?

Looks like the one you got is very good indeed!


----------



## Clexzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> That's not decent, that's very, very good. Can you list:
> 
> CPU Model:
> 
> Core Multiplier: [If you used Blck strap, put what Blck and mention your resulting frequency]
> 
> CPU VID: This is the CPU core voltage value you input into BIOS.
> 
> Vcore: This is the CPU Vcore reading from Hwinfo or HWMonitor under load. "Load" depends on what you're stressing.
> 
> Uncore Multiplier:
> 
> Uncore Voltage:
> 
> Cooling Solution:
> 
> Stability Test: [Any test is OK, synthetic or not. List how long test is run.]
> 
> Batch Number: [Not required but helps people.]
> 
> Ram Speed: [The ram speed you're running. If overclocking or XMP profile, please say so. Timings not needed.]


yeah def. this is the 3rd 4770k. stats below

this chip will boot 5ghz at 1.34 and be stable browsing but not gaming and itll boot 5.1ghz 1.43v
however after much testing booting in and being stable on these chips is 2 different things. I have also found that for most part unless golden chip keeping the uncore 500mhz-300mhz below your core clock is vital past 4.7ghz overclock. I also thing that and this is totally an opinion...is that bringing the uncore to high or past maybe 1.3v seems to either cuase instability or heating issues that are not sensed on the mobo....anyways stats below...

4770k
BCLK: 100.0
CPU VID: 0.8250 <<
VCORE Adaptive: 1.455v under occt/intel xtu and gaming 100% llc
Uncore Multi: 44x
Uncore Voltage: 1.25v Adaptive
Cooling solution: [delid] CLU- 240mm xspc kit 2 fans
Stability test: OCCT linpack 11 hours/ BF3/GW2 and ive been running superpi/3dmark etc AVX tst prly would max the temps so w/e lol
Batch number: L312B323
Ram: 16gb 4x4 2400mhz 1.66v vccsa offset + 0.175

Also 4.8ghz 1.3v with uncore of 4.5ghz 1.2v seems to be stable which is nice 24/7 13749 on physic 3dmark


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomxlr8*
> 
> In what order should I bring down voltage variables to reduce temps. I kind of guessed this setting after playing for few days and not sure which levers to pull now...
> 
> Prime95 Blend maxing at 91C.
> 
> core 46x / 1.36V
> uncore 35 / 1.1V
> mem 1600 / 1.5V
> VCCIN 1.9V
> SA/IOA/IOD +0.1V
> 
> I'd like to achieve these things:
> Stay at 46x
> Bring uncore up
> set mem on xmp at 1866
> 
> but am not sure where to begin and in what order to change things. Any suggestions are appreciated


Vcore is the biggest impact on temps, obviously, but Sin said VCCIN can have an impact also (not huge, a couple of degrees, but something). I don't know if SA/IOD/IOA have an impact or not. It would be nice to know what a safe voltage for those is - I have +0.05 and that helped me drop my Vcore a little, and I'd like to see if raising them more lets me drop Vcore more but I'm afraid to set them too high.

I was able to use 1.8V for VCCIN with 1.35V so you might try dropping that to 1.85 or 1.8. I got a 101 error when I set it too low, so that's something easy to look for.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Vcore is the biggest impact on temps, obviously, but Sin said VCCIN can have an impact also (not huge, a couple of degrees, but something). I don't know if SA/IOD/IOA have an impact or not. It would be nice to know what a safe voltage for those is - I have +0.05 and that helped me drop my Vcore a little, and I'd like to see if raising them more lets me drop Vcore more but I'm afraid to set them too high.
> 
> I was able to use 1.8V for VCCIN with 1.35V so you might try dropping that to 1.85 or 1.8. I got a 101 error when I set it too low, so that's something easy to look for.


You saw my post on it, right?


----------



## tomxlr8

Ok, ready to go into the spreadsheet. If I get higher clocks stable in future I'll repost.



Username: tomxlr8
CPU: 4770k
Core Mult: 45
CPU VID: 1.32
Vcore: 1.344
Uncore Mult: 39
Uncore Voltage: 1.15
Cooler: Custom Loop
Stability: Prime95 Blend 6.5 hours
Batch: 312
Ram Speed: 1866 XMP on Auto
Picture Verified?: Yes


----------



## mojobear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clexzor*
> 
> yeah def. this is the 3rd 4770k. stats below
> 
> this chip will boot 5ghz at 1.34 and be stable browsing but not gaming and itll boot 5.1ghz 1.43v
> however after much testing booting in and being stable on these chips is 2 different things. I have also found that for most part unless golden chip keeping the uncore 500mhz-300mhz below your core clock is vital past 4.7ghz overclock. I also thing that and this is totally an opinion...is that bringing the uncore to high or past maybe 1.3v seems to either cuase instability or heating issues that are not sensed on the mobo....anyways stats below...
> 
> 4770k
> BCLK: 100.0
> CPU VID: 0.8250 <<
> VCORE Adaptive: 1.455v under occt/intel xtu and gaming 100% llc
> Uncore Multi: 44x
> Uncore Voltage: 1.25v Adaptive
> Cooling solution: [delid] CLU- 240mm xspc kit 2 fans
> Stability test: OCCT linpack 11 hours/ BF3/GW2 and ive been running superpi/3dmark etc AVX tst prly would max the temps so w/e lol
> Batch number: L312B323
> Ram: 16gb 4x4 2400mhz 1.66v vccsa offset + 0.175
> 
> Also 4.8ghz 1.3v with uncore of 4.5ghz 1.2v seems to be stable which is nice 24/7 13749 on physic 3dmark


Nice chip! Were you running the linpack with AVX?


----------



## combatant3219

Turns out I wasn't quite as stable as I thought to pass Prime atleast 12 hours with uncore at 42x. Now upping uncore voltage to try and solve.

I think it would be nice to include in the guide when we have it nailed down a bit more, which situations to try increasing what voltages to add stability. Specifically the ones I would call more "exotic" . lol.

i.e. VCCSA, IOA, IOD.

Oh, also I'm investing in the Intel Overclocking Protection Plan just in case I get adventurous!


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clexzor*
> 
> yeah def. this is the 3rd 4770k. stats below
> 
> this chip will boot 5ghz at 1.34 and be stable browsing but not gaming and itll boot 5.1ghz 1.43v
> however after much testing booting in and being stable on these chips is 2 different things. I have also found that for most part unless golden chip keeping the uncore 500mhz-300mhz below your core clock is vital past 4.7ghz overclock. I also thing that and this is totally an opinion...is that bringing the uncore to high or past maybe 1.3v seems to either cuase instability or heating issues that are not sensed on the mobo....anyways stats below...
> 
> 4770k
> BCLK: 100.0
> CPU VID: 0.8250 << VCORE Adaptive: 1.455v under occt/intel xtu and gaming 100% llc
> Uncore Multi: 44x
> Uncore Voltage: 1.25v Adaptive
> Cooling solution: [delid] CLU- 240mm xspc kit 2 fans
> Stability test: OCCT linpack 11 hours/ BF3/GW2 and ive been running superpi/3dmark etc AVX tst prly would max the temps so w/e lol
> Batch number: L312B323
> Ram: 16gb 4x4 2400mhz 1.66v vccsa offset + 0.175
> 
> Also 4.8ghz 1.3v with uncore of 4.5ghz 1.2v seems to be stable which is nice 24/7 13749 on physic 3dmark


Your VID is the voltage you inputted into the BIOS yourself.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomxlr8*
> 
> Ok, ready to go into the spreadsheet. If I get higher clocks stable in future I'll repost.
> 
> 
> 
> Username: tomxlr8
> CPU: 4770k
> Core Mult: 45
> CPU VID: 1.32
> Vcore: 1.344
> Uncore Mult: 39
> Uncore Voltage: 1.15
> Cooler: Custom Loop
> Stability: Prime95 Blend 6.5 hours
> Batch: 312
> Ram Speed: 1866 XMP on Auto
> Picture Verified?: Yes


Both of your results have been charted.
I also added a new column, 'additional comments'. I put the SA voltage in there and any random stuff I feel should be put there.


----------



## Clexzor

its 1.45v and 100$ llc also just changed overclock raised the uncore to 4.6ghz 1.275v seems stable so far.


----------



## tomxlr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Your VID is the voltage you inputted into the BIOS yourself.
> Both of your results have been charted.
> 
> I also added a new column, 'additional comments'. I put the SA voltage in there and any random stuff I feel should be put there.


Ok. For mine, I removed SA offsets for the above run; it's on auto


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomxlr8*
> 
> Ok. For mine, I removed SA offsets for the above run; it's on auto


Yes, by default I assume you run on auto. It's like delidding, by default I assume no delid unless told otherwise.

Added a sentence about BF3 in the guide.


----------



## adam2104

I thought I'd report back where I am with my 4770k. Here's my settings:

multiplier - 43x
cache min multipler - 39x
cache max multipler - 39x
vCore - 1.220v (highest reported value under load shows 1.248v)
vRing - 1.100v (reported value is 1.126v)
vRin - auto (reported in BIOS as 1.824v)

Everything else on auto, Z87-Pro, BIOS 1205. I'm using a Corsair H110 (just showed up today!). Temps under normal high load under 70C. Temps under max p95 load high 70s, low 80s.

I might give 4.4ghz a try again soon.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adam2104*
> 
> I thought I'd report back where I am with my 4770k. Here's my settings:
> 
> multiplier - 43x
> cache min multipler - 39x
> cache max multipler - 39x
> vCore - 1.220v (highest reported value under load shows 1.248v)
> vRing - 1.100v (reported value is 1.126v)
> vRin - auto (reported in BIOS as 1.824v)
> 
> Everything else on auto, Z87-Pro, BIOS 1205. I'm using a Corsair H110 (just showed up today!). Temps under normal high load under 70C. Temps under max p95 load high 70s, low 80s.
> 
> I might give 4.4ghz a try again soon.


Thanks for chiming in.

What is your cooling solution, batch, ram speed? Please report back after you're done with x44!


----------



## Anusha

Crysis 3 is heavy on the CPU but it is not as stressful as H.264. Crashed with BSOD. Time to waste another weekend.









Just for fun and giggles, I put the VCCIN at AUTO and set LLC at lowest. During prime, it just turned off. Guess THAT'S what happens when VCCIN is too low. Sometimes I wonder if there is actually no reason to up the VCCIN if you are not getting resets when stress testing. Perhaps when people say that it made their CPU stable, it actually hasn't and just a coincidence that it didn't fail. It might crash another time.

Why cannot these stress tests just give the results in 5 minutes. Wasting 6hrs and finding out that your OC is unstable just SUCKS! I have a few videos to encode so I at least can stress test and get some work done in the process.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crysis 3 is heavy on the CPU but it is not as stressful as H.264. Crashed with BSOD. Time to waste another weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just for fun and giggles, I put the VCCIN at AUTO and set LLC at lowest. During prime, it just turned off. Guess THAT'S what happens when VCCIN is too low. Sometimes I wonder if there is actually no reason to up the VCCIN if you are not getting resets when stress testing. Perhaps when people say that it made their CPU stable, it actually hasn't and just a coincidence that it didn't fail. It might crash another time.
> 
> Why cannot these stress tests just give the results in 5 minutes. Wasting 6hrs and finding out that your OC is unstable just SUCKS! I have a few videos to encode so I at least can stress test and get some work done in the process.


Well, Crysis was never THAT intensive. Chess and CPU only encoding is still going to beat Crysis... Crysis as intensive as is will not push 100% all cores all the time...

To me it's not that big of a deal, just up voltage slightly. The problem came for me with the 9c bsods which vcore can't cure, but other than that, 124 are straightfoward.


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Well, Crysis was never THAT intensive. Chess and CPU only encoding is still going to beat Crysis... Crysis as intensive as is will not push 100% all cores all the time...
> 
> To me it's not that big of a deal, just up voltage slightly. The problem came for me with the 9c bsods which vcore can't cure, but other than that, 124 are straightfoward.


i'm sure that is right, but it was Crysis 3 that made my SB chip BSOD. Hardly got any BSODs while encoding. Finally i gave up and went for 12hrs prime95 blend test stability and didn't get a BSOD again. i think i might have to do that with this chip as well.


----------



## BoredErica

I dunno, for me as long as I don't bsod at chess I'll basically never bsod at all. I've played many hours of multiplayer Crysis 3 without a hiccup, had to raise my voltage and tweak settings to stay on chess.

I'm getting BF3 so who knows.


----------



## darkelixa

Is it safe to run my i5 4670k at 4gh 24/7 at the 1.214v the temps never go over 60degrees c and with the high profile power setting selected the clock speed never changes from 4gh. Or do you have to select balanced power setting when you oc?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkelixa*
> 
> Is it safe to run my i5 4670k at 4gh 24/7 at the 1.214v the temps never go over 60degrees c and with the high profile power setting selected the clock speed never changes from 4gh. Or do you have to select balanced power setting when you oc?


Your Vcore voltage mode needs to be adaptive, C states must all be enabled to c7, power setting to balanced might be required, might not.

Your voltage and temps are perfect for 24/7, considering gunning for a higher speed, you've got a lot of headroom.


----------



## Ziver

Anyone know, how this batchs ; L313B986 - L315B340


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ziver*
> 
> Anyone know, how this batchs ; L313B986 - L315B340


All of the batch info has been assembled in the Google Doc link in the first post of this thread. Check that because that's all I've gotten after stalking everybody for their batch number.


----------



## darkelixa

Where do you make v core voltage mode to adapative? is that a bios setting or power setting in windows


----------



## BoredErica

It's a bios setting.


----------



## darkelixa

Do I leave the volts in the bios for vcore at 1.214? Or is that the setting that gets changed to adaptive?


----------



## BoredErica

Leave it at 1.214.
Just in case you forgot: Do not stress with synthetic stress tests under adaptive.


----------



## darkelixa

Just having some trouble finding this adaptive setting in the bios


----------



## BoredErica

What is your motherboard?


----------



## darkelixa

It is a GA-Z87X-UD3H


----------



## flopper

Username: Flopper
CPU Model: 4670k
Core Multiplier:47
CPU VID: 1.3v
Vcore:
Uncore Multiplier: 45
Uncore Voltage: auto
Cooling Solution: watercoolling custom
Stability Test: aida64 and all things I use the comp for.
Batch Number: 310-444
Ram Speed: xmp

It can do more (boot into windows at 4.9ghz) but need a delidd to get temps down as it hits 90+ running fpu testing in seconds.


----------



## BoredErica

I'm not sure for Gigabyte, their bios seems to have many options but hard to figure it out. Anybody else know?

EDIT:

http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?p=24482050

Seems like there's no adaptive option for Gigabyte? Somebody confirm, might have to make an extra note of this.

EDIT:

Check this out:

http://forums.anandtech.com/showthread.php?t=2325638


----------



## darkelixa

Does adaptive mean you leave the volt setting to auto not a static volt?


----------



## t0tum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> Just for fun and giggles, I put the VCCIN at AUTO and set LLC at lowest. During prime, it just turned off. Guess THAT'S what happens when VCCIN is too low. Sometimes I wonder if there is actually no reason to up the VCCIN if you are not getting resets when stress testing. Perhaps when people say that it made their CPU stable, it actually hasn't and just a coincidence that it didn't fail. It might crash another time.


Vccin is quite important voltage, maybe not as much as vcroe, but it adds to stability. Its crucial in getting those 1:1 cache overclocks stable. If you play with it you notice, it is also tied to ring voltage, too less of vccin - 101 bsod, too much - 124 bsod.
For 4.3 cache i needed only 1.620 vrin, while for 4.4 1.750 vrin. Vcore from 4.3 to 4.4 stayed almost the same (i probably overvolted 4.3 oc) but it needed 1.750 vrin, no less! Going to default - auto resulted in 124 bsod.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flopper*
> 
> Username: Flopper
> CPU Model: 4670k
> Core Multiplier:47
> CPU VID: 1.3v
> Vcore:
> Uncore Multiplier: 45
> Uncore Voltage: auto
> Cooling Solution: watercoolling custom
> Stability Test: aida64 and all things I use the comp for.
> Batch Number: 310-444
> Ram Speed: xmp
> 
> It can do more (boot into windows at 4.9ghz) but need a delidd to get temps down as it hits 90+ running fpu testing in seconds.


Results charted.


----------



## darkelixa

I reset my bios back to default settings, turned off Xmp ram settings, used gigabyte easy tune to 4gh. With auto volts it does 1.18 on 100% cpu usage with prime 95 on small fft or blend test max temp 66


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t0tum*
> 
> Vccin is quite important voltage, maybe not as much as vcroe, but it adds to stability. Its crucial in getting those 1:1 cache overclocks stable. If you play with it you notice, it is also tied to ring voltage, too less of vccin - 101 bsod, too much - 124 bsod.
> For 4.3 cache i needed only 1.620 vrin, while for 4.4 1.750 vrin. Vcore from 4.3 to 4.4 stayed almost the same (i probably overvolted 4.3 oc) but it needed 1.750 vrin, no less! Going to default - auto resulted in 124 bsod.


My understanding 124 is lack of vcore. Vccin from what I see is only useful for overclocks dealing with an already high vcore. I don't recall setting 2.0vccin ever curing anything for me personally, in the end 9c bsod was never cured by that.

The 1:1 cache ratio isn't magically much faster than 1:0.95 or 1:0.90 or 1:0.73 (the setting I tested). The difference in that extra what, 400mhz uncore from my own settings after ringing up the vring and getting a safe higher uncore OC? Won't even reach speed increase of 100mhz, more like ~30mhz core clock. [1.4ghz uncore change changing performance about 100mhz core, just gotta do some math]. If you disagree, just look at the benchmarks shown in the first post of this thread.

You should be overclocking core before uncore, and the main factor for uncore stability is vring not vccin. Vccin just ensures the CPU is pulling in enough power for all the components, just upping Vccin alone should not be able to get you from an overclock that was just stable-pre-Vccin-tweak into stable after moving the multiplier up one.

Personally after going through to 1.35, to 1.39, to 1.41, to 1.47, to 1.5v, I did not encounter a time where upping vccin definitively provided the stability I needed. And from patrolling a thousand replies in this thread, many people have a similar story.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkelixa*
> 
> I reset my bios back to default settings, turned off Xmp ram settings, used gigabyte easy tune to 4gh. With auto volts it does 1.18 on 100% cpu usage with prime 95 on small fft or blend test max temp 66
> 
> 
> You didn't show the vcore reading, only VID.


----------



## darkelixa

How do i show vcore?


----------



## darkelixa

Is that the vcore?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkelixa*
> 
> How do i show vcore?




Does your look like this?


----------



## darkelixa

Looks like my vcore is 1.2


----------



## BoredErica

Yes, that is the vcore.

If adaptive is working, when you're not under major load that voltage should drop to a low voltage. It has been known to increase above what you set manually into BIOS.

I assume this isn't your final overclock so I won't chart this.

*==*

Just to clear this up:

The VID in the chart is the Vcore you input into the BIOS.

The Vcore reading on my chart stands for the maximum Vcore reading under load.


----------



## darkelixa

On idle it is .72v







No its not my final Oc but I thought I would take it steady in overclocking as I do not have the money to buy new parts if i stuff something up


----------



## darkelixa

If that is the case with the vdrop as an adaptive setting then it has to be set to auto on gigabyte boards, no adaptive mode in there bios


----------



## flopper

Just make sure to have windows run balanced power settings also or the power states will be a bit off with the vcore.


----------



## darkelixa

Yeah I changed that to balanced mode


----------



## darkelixa

So with those pictures I just shown, they will be safe to use as an everyday machine for gaming, bench marking and rendering?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkelixa*
> 
> So with those pictures I just shown, they will be safe to use as an everyday machine for gaming, bench marking and rendering?


You're completely safe. You're not even remotely close to frying your chip. Haswells seem a bit hardy IMO based on the limited info so far (due to the fact they are still new.) I whacked mine with 99C (on accident) and 1.5v+ (on purpose) and I'm still standing and it's business as usual. Not saying those are safe settings, but it takes a lot to kill a CPU as a general rule, and if you found a way to kill one via overclocking, you're either really reckless or... well, just reckless as all the info on voltages/temps are availible online.

My guidelines are this, as stated in my guide:
<80C: Quit worrying, you're so cold you're on ice.

80-90C: Getting pretty warm here. This is the maximum temperature you should ever reach when you're doing your normal computing acitivties (EG, gaming, encoding, chess, whatever you do in your spare time)

90-95C: This should only be found under synthetic stress tests. Be careful.

95-100C: This is getting dangerous. I advise closing down the stress test right now. Your overclock is thermally limited if you decide to stick to your current stress test. Either delid, get better cooling, or ditch the stress test and go for an easier one.

Voltage: [vcore]
1.2 and under: You've got to be paranoid to worry about voltage killing anything at this point.

1.3-1.35: Stressing on adaptive with synthetics may be dangerous. Apart from that, just watch the temps and you'll be fine. Degredation is too far too to even be worth pondering about on a lazy summer day. Heat is a larger threat here for sure.

1.35-1.45: We're starting to get serious here. If you stress with synthetics and leave the computer you could permenantly botch your chip. So, don't do anything stupid like that, eye those temps, stay frosty my friends. Everybody in this range so far are completely safe, including me.

1.5v and higher: Here I personally feel degradation may be a more prominent hazard in the long terms.

Please Note: Vring/CacheRatio voltage ranges are different than Vcore. If you're at say, x47 core and uncore, and you need 1.45v for x47 core, and you try to put 1.45v into Vring, you'll bust your chip. Refer to the original post of this thread. As a general rule stay under 1.3v if you're paranoid, under 1.35v if you like to stretch things a bit.

Disclaimer:

The content above is my opinion based on my experiences only.

My advice:

You have a lot of headroom to work with. Your chip can go higher. I suggest overclocking to a higher multiplier.


----------



## t0tum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> You should be overclocking core before uncore, and the main factor for uncore stability is vring not vccin. Vccin just ensures the CPU is pulling in enough power for all the components, just upping Vccin alone should not be able to get you from an overclock that was just stable-pre-Vccin-tweak into stable after moving the multiplier up one.


I already overclocked the core, its the first thing i did to test the chip.
Only when entering into 1:1 cache territory i get totally different results, where i need less vcore for the same clock. This is where cpu works the hardedst and every setting comes into play, including vccin

Here are some results, still working on 4.6:

Code:



Code:


4.3"3.6
VRIn: default
Vcore: 1.115
Ring: auto
Sys agent/analog/digital: auto

4.3"4.3
VRIn: 1.620 (default - 124 bsod)
Vcore: 1.090 (1.115v - 124 bsod)
Ring: 1.150
Sys agent/analog/digital: +0.10, +0, +0.10

==========================================

4.4"3.6
VRIn: default
Vcore: 1.131
Ring: auto
Sys agent/analog/digital: auto

4.4"4:4
VRIn: 1.750
Vcore: 1.116
Ring: 1.150
Sys agent/analog/digital: +0.25, 0, +0.25

===========================================

4.5"3.6
VRIn: default
Vcore: 1.140 <===== the ugly part
Ring: auto
Sys agent/analog/digital: auto

4.5"4.5
VRIn: 1.860
Vcore: 1.117  <===== the beautiful part
Ring: 1.174
Sys agent/analog/digital: +0.025, +0.010, +0.025

Look at 4.5 overclock, i can not run this overclock with the voltage and VCCIN i started with, not if i want to keep 1:1 ratio.
This mega low vcore gets stabilized by high ring and vccin.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkelixa*
> 
> Just having some trouble finding this adaptive setting in the bios


Gigabyte boards don't have an adaptive settings. If you set a manual voltage and then enable EIST, C1E and C3 (and you may as well enable C6/7 also) it'll automatically drop the voltage at idle. So it works similarly to adaptive, except it doesn't have the huge voltage spike you sometimes see with adaptive.

You may want to check out this Gigabyte specific thread:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1401976/the-gigabyte-z87-haswell-overclocking-oc-guide/0_30


----------



## combatant3219

Ok, I'm calling stable at 4.5Ghz. Still going to push for higher but 4.5Ghz was the minimum I wanted to get to so this will be my stable fall back settings if I can't go further due to temps.

Username: combatant3219
CPU Model: 4770k
Core Multiplier:45
Vcore: 1.225
Uncore Multiplier: 42
Uncore Voltage: 1.18
VCCin:1.82
Cooling Solution: Corsair H110
Stability Test: Prime 95 (24 Hours), IBT, AIDA64, Cinebench, Handbrake, General Use
Batch Number: L307B246
Ram Speed: 2400Mhz XMP


----------



## L36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *combatant3219*
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I'm calling stable at 4.5Ghz. Still going to push for higher but 4.5Ghz was the minimum I wanted to get to so this will be my stable fall back settings if I can't go further due to temps.
> 
> Username: combatant3219
> CPU Model: 4770k
> Core Multiplier:45
> Vcore: 1.225
> Uncore Multiplier: 42
> Uncore Voltage: 1.18
> VCCin:1.82
> Cooling Solution: Corsair H110
> Stability Test: Prime 95 (24 Hours), IBT, AIDA64, Cinebench, Handbrake, General Use
> Batch Number: L307B246
> Ram Speed: 2400Mhz XMP


That's a short test. Run it for a couple of hours.

On another note, ive been messing with my permanent OC
Vcore is at 1.440V, Vcache 1.455V, VRIN at 1.9V, VCCSA at 1.460V, VCCIO at 1.210V
This is with cache at x45 and core x46 and memory 2133.

Overall did 6 hours of prime small FFT and highest temperature i had 82C but blend would freeze on me in a couple of hours or so until i upped VRIN. Overall, AVX stable.


----------



## combatant3219

Short test? Prime95 blend was running 24 hours! Lol


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Gigabyte boards don't have an adaptive settings. If you set a manual voltage and then enable EIST, C1E and C3 (and you may as well enable C6/7 also) it'll automatically drop the voltage at idle. So it works similarly to adaptive, except it doesn't have the huge voltage spike you sometimes see with adaptive.
> 
> You may want to check out this Gigabyte specific thread:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1401976/the-gigabyte-z87-haswell-overclocking-oc-guide/0_30


if you enable C6, C7 with Asus boards, it works the same way. well, at least on my Hero.


----------



## Fletcherea

Ugh, this is frustrating, coming from a simple i5-750 with an ASUS board, to a haswell with an ASRock.
No matter what I do on my Z87E-itx, the ONLY way the overclock sticks is if I use the "CPU OC Fixed Mode" which really blows when I'm not needing my oc =|
Been fiddlin' around a few days now, and can't seem to get around it.

Just going for a simple 4.0 or 4.2 clock cooling and air flow are limited.


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkelixa*
> 
> I reset my bios back to default settings, turned off Xmp ram settings, used gigabyte easy tune to 4gh. With auto volts it does 1.18 on 100% cpu usage with prime 95 on small fft or blend test max temp 66


that's because of AVX. heck, mine at DEFAULT clocks and DEFAULT Vcore reaches 1.25-1.26V with Prime95. this is one effed up chip.









i wonder if my CPU's stock TDP is more than the marketted 84W


----------



## Big Texas

Had a solid tuning session today, and would appreciate if you updated the chart with these results as they're complete and stable.

Username: Big Texas
CPU Model: 4770k
Core Multiplier: 45x
CPU VID: 1.23v
Vcore: 1.23v (Vdroop Control 100%, vCore Override Mode)
Uncore Multiplier: 42x
Uncore Voltage: 1.150v
Cooling Solution: UNDELIDDED, H100i with Arctic Silver 5 Thermal Paste between water block and IHS.
Stability Test: IBT 10 runs, Cinebench
Batch Number: L312B326
Ram Speed: XMP 2400 MHz 10-12-12-31 @ 1.65v
Extra Information: VCCIN 1.820v, Uncore Voltage Override Mode, SA IO Analog IO Digital all Auto.



All in all, this is my daily overclock from now on as I'll only be gaming/web browsing/other unintensive things. The temps don't really bother me as IBT is probably one of (if not THE) hottest stress tests out there. Unless I get a breakthrough I probably won't push for 4.6 GHz unless I was to delid. Decent batch, was kinda a pain to fine tune and stuff but I guess it turned out ok. The H100i MAY be mounted slightly off though, but that's a whole different story (I had to ghetto mod it with washers on the backplate).

Now, some tips for you guys. Do NOT underestimate VCCIN. 1.800v would black screen me, 1.810v would blue screen me on run #7/10, but 1.820 is now stable. Uncore Voltage was the same way, I had to find the sweet spot there too. Uncore instabilities typically blue screened on about run #3 or #4/10. vCore instabilities would crash on run #1 or #2, so I could tell the difference there. Learn to know your CPU, there can be patterns that will make things much easier for you.

Thank you guys for the help, hope that I myself helped someone out, and I will definitely be watching this thread.


----------



## combatant3219

Just had to share this. Take a look at the recent maximum processor frequency I had showing in Intel XTU! lol

18408404787.62Ghz









I knew i had a good chip. hahahaha


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Big Texas*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Had a solid tuning session today, and would appreciate if you updated the chart with these results as they're complete and stable.
> 
> Username: Big Texas
> CPU Model: 4770k
> Core Multiplier: 45x
> CPU VID: 1.23v
> Vcore: 1.23v (Vdroop Control 100%, vCore Override Mode)
> Uncore Multiplier: 42x
> Uncore Voltage: 1.150v
> Cooling Solution: UNDELIDDED, H100i with Arctic Silver 5 Thermal Paste between water block and IHS.
> Stability Test: IBT 10 runs, Cinebench
> Batch Number: L312B326
> Ram Speed: XMP 2400 MHz 10-12-12-31 @ 1.65v
> Extra Information: VCCIN 1.820v, Uncore Voltage Override Mode, SA IO Analog IO Digital all Auto.
> 
> 
> 
> All in all, this is my daily overclock from now on as I'll only be gaming/web browsing/other unintensive things. The temps don't really bother me as IBT is probably one of (if not THE) hottest stress tests out there. Unless I get a breakthrough I probably won't push for 4.6 GHz unless I was to delid. Decent batch, was kinda a pain to fine tune and stuff but I guess it turned out ok. The H100i MAY be mounted slightly off though, but that's a whole different story (I had to ghetto mod it with washers on the backplate).
> 
> 
> Now, some tips for you guys. Do NOT underestimate VCCIN. 1.800v would black screen me, 1.810v would blue screen me on run #7/10, but 1.820 is now stable. Uncore Voltage was the same way, I had to find the sweet spot there too. Uncore instabilities typically blue screened on about run #3 or #4/10. vCore instabilities would crash on run #1 or #2, so I could tell the difference there. Learn to know your CPU, there can be patterns that will make things much easier for you.
> 
> Thank you guys for the help, hope that I myself helped someone out, and I will definitely be watching this thread.


Interesting about the VCCIN crashes. I was getting a lot of crashes on test 6 or 7 when I was trying for 4.5 - now you are making me want to go back and try again while playing with VCCIN.


----------



## Anusha

how do you guys test if the VCCIN need to be upped? you keep on increasing the Vcore and once you feel that "it should not need this much of a jump, maybe i should play with the other voltages", you do it? but do you drop the Vcore and then increase the VCCIN? just feel like there are too many permutations and it would take a decade to test all those settings. :-/


----------



## t0tum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> how do you guys test if the VCCIN need to be upped? you keep on increasing the Vcore and once you feel that "it should not need this much of a jump, maybe i should play with the other voltages", you do it? but do you drop the Vcore and then increase the VCCIN? just feel like there are too many permutations and it would take a decade to test all those settings. :-/


VCCIN is input voltage from your motherboard to your fivr, everything draws from it, vcore, sys agent, ring, igpu. Generally, for moderate overclocks, you dont need to touch it, default is enough. You start experimenting with it when you find yourself using high vcore/ring voltages and raise to see any improvement. Definitely dont drop vcore for vccin!

Too much of VCCIN can also provide instability. You dont want to flood your fivr with unclean power from either bad psu or motherboard.


----------



## Menphisto

I have a question about the adaptiv voltage...normally the voltage is only lower when you dont play games and stress test? Or? Because i play alot isnt it better to leave it at fixed mode i only have 1.2 vcore so....


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menphisto*
> 
> I have a question about the adaptiv voltage...normally the voltage is only lower when you dont play games and stress test? Or? Because i play alot isnt it better to leave it at fixed mode i only have 1.2 vcore so....


Uhh, from what I've seen, that won't matter. I've been whacking my cpu with a lot of load because I just happened to have a lot of CPU heavy things to do this week. Adaptive doesn't screw things up, only when synthetic loads are applied.


----------



## darkelixa

When I play final fantasy a realm reborn and play cut scenes the frame rate becomes very choppy. Would this be because of a bad cpu or a bad gpu? If i run the game windowed fullscreen in a lower resolution the problem is not there


----------



## Menphisto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Uhh, from what I've seen, that won't matter. I've been whacking my cpu with a lot of load because I just happened to have a lot of CPU heavy things to do this week. Adaptive doesn't screw things up, only when synthetic loads are applied.


OK ty 4 your fast answer, so now i dont know should i use adaptiv or leave it that way  I dont need energy saving things i only want it stable and not too hot(Idle Temps now around 35c) and a good CPU live time :d


----------



## combatant3219

No harm in using adaptive, I switched over from fixed to using adaptive after setting my overclock and things scale perfectly.

Even though you say you play games a lot, I think you might as well use adaptive. It just means when your CPU isn't being pushed when gaming it won't have the full 1.2v going through it. Theoretically meaning it's better for your chip.


----------



## MojoW

Damn overclocking these new intels is something else , the voltage and temp differences between them is sick.
I can't get mine stable @ 4.6 or higher been at it a while.
I'm stable right know @ 4.5 1.27v max temps prime95 66 degrees celcius so i got headroom but no voltage is stable at 4.6 or higher.
I tried tinkering with the ring and sa voltage as well as the vcin and both IO voltages.
Any tips?

By the way i recently builded another system and overclocked it for a friend of mine.
And his runs 4.6 with the asus hero on 1.2v but he's on his thermal limit with max temps of mid 80's in prime95.
He's got the H100i as cooling solution and i remounted it as i thought it was a bad mount.
But it was not temps stayed the same.


----------



## Menphisto

Adaptiv dont work very well in games because its a too low voltage for gaming so it is all the time at 1,2v and offset 1,15 i got freezes when i was in desktop. So i think 1,2v 24/7 isnt dangerous .....or am i wrong?


----------



## Big Texas

Darkwizzie, can you edit the chart to say undelidded? I didn't delid it


----------



## L36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *combatant3219*
> 
> Short test? Prime95 blend was running 24 hours! Lol


Lol did not see that.


----------



## Mull1s

Finally i found a stable 24/7 OC now when im using a Corsair H90 push+pull
CPU: 4670k

Cpu multi: 46
Adaptive volt: 1.25
Cache max multi: 38
Cache volt: auto
VCCIN: 1.82
SA: auto
IO Analog: auto
IO Digital: auto

I accidently ran a stress test and vcore got bumped up to 1,337V (lol







)
But i am kinda happy with this considering im also running OC on my memory (to 2000Mhz 9-9-9-24 2T from 1600 8-8-8-24)
Im using 2x4GB Crucial Ballistix LP DDR3L modules.

But its getting hot, around 83-85 degrees celcius.


----------



## Menphisto

Adaptiv dont work very well in games because its a too low voltage for gaming so it is all the time at 1,2v and offset 1,15 i got freezes when i was in desktop. So i think 1,2v 24/7 isnt dangerous .....or am i wrong?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menphisto*
> 
> Adaptiv dont work very well in games because its a too low voltage for gaming so it is all the time at 1,2v and offset 1,15 i got freezes when i was in desktop. So i think 1,2v 24/7 isnt dangerous .....or am i wrong?


What? So you took off adaptive and that stopped bsods? Are you sure?


----------



## Menphisto

Yepp


----------



## Menphisto

But is 1,2v OK for 24/7?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menphisto*
> 
> But is 1,2v OK for 24/7?


Yeah.

Very odd you get crashes in adaptive, I don't and I run loads more intensive than gaming on top of BF3.


----------



## BoredErica

I will update the chart with new records later today, right now I'm losing a chunk of my brain.


----------



## Menphisto




----------



## L36

Just heads up new bug in newest CPUZ shows VRIN instead of VCORE


----------



## rickyman0319

if I overclock 4770k cpu @ 4.4ghz , the ucore is suppose to be like 300-500 below core ( 44 core and 39-41 uncore)

is that correct?


----------



## adam2104

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adam2104*
> 
> I thought I'd report back where I am with my 4770k. Here's my settings:
> 
> multiplier - 43x
> cache min multipler - 39x
> cache max multipler - 39x
> vCore - 1.220v (highest reported value under load shows 1.248v)
> vRing - 1.100v (reported value is 1.126v)
> vRin - auto (reported in BIOS as 1.824v)
> 
> Everything else on auto, Z87-Pro, BIOS 1205. I'm using a Corsair H110 (just showed up today!). Temps under normal high load under 70C. Temps under max p95 load high 70s, low 80s.
> 
> I might give 4.4ghz a try again soon.


Reporting in again. No luck with 4.4ghz. I got it up to 1.255 Vcore and it ran p95 blench for a while, then blue screened. Cranking to 1.260v resulting in a reduction in stability. Likewise with a vring (cache) voltage increase to 1.15v and an input voltage increase to 1.85v. I tested each independently with vcore 1.255v and also together with no luck. I think 4.3ghz is the reasonable limit with my chip.

For the above settings 1.220v wasn't entirely stable so I'm back to 43x and I'm tinkering with vCore and vring to see what I can come up with. It's largely stable, ran p95 blench for nearly 4 hours before bsod 124. I wish the results were more immediate. I'm downloading BF3 from Origin right now, I'll try using that for a stability test here once its done downloading a billion gigs of data.


----------



## combatant3219

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adam2104*
> 
> Reporting in again. No luck with 4.4ghz. I got it up to 1.255 Vcore and it ran p95 blench for a while, then blue screened. Cranking to 1.260v resulting in a reduction in stability. Likewise with a vring (cache) voltage increase to 1.15v and an input voltage increase to 1.85v. I tested each independently with vcore 1.255v and also together with no luck. I think 4.3ghz is the reasonable limit with my chip.
> 
> For the above settings 1.220v wasn't entirely stable so I'm back to 43x and I'm tinkering with vCore and vring to see what I can come up with. It's largely stable, ran p95 blench for nearly 4 hours before bsod 124. I wish the results were more immediate. I'm downloading BF3 from Origin right now, I'll try using that for a stability test here once its done downloading a billion gigs of data.


When I was trying to get 4.5Ghz stable at 42x cache multiplier I was having the same problem as you. Prime would BSOD after about 4-5 hours.

I'd been stable with cache multi at default 35x so I knew it was something to do with cache/vRing.

My solution. Upped vRing from 1.15v to 1.18v and problem solved. I had a Prime95 24 hour stable overclock.

Results may not be the same for your situation but if you haven't already tried it, give it a shot!


----------



## adam2104

I think I've got 43x figured out. It ran Prime95 blend for 5+ hours before I killed that so I could try BF3. BF3 ran perfectly fine and I switched over to Dishonored and that worked as well. Here's my updated settings:

multiplier - 43x
cache min multipler - 35x
cache max multipler - 39x
vCore - 1.235v
vRing - 1.150v
vRin - auto (reported in BIOS as 1.824v)

Now that I have what appears to be a stable OC at 43x, I may shoot for 44x. With a better understanding of what makes 43x stable I can use this as a baseline to launch off to 44x.


----------



## rickyman0319

I am trying to overcock my other 4770k cpu. it is from costa rica.

multiplier - 44x
cache min multipler - 41x
cache max multipler - 41x
vCore - 1.200 bios ( hdinfo says it is 1.215)
vRing - auto (hdinfo says it is 1.20)

after few minutes, it is bsod 124. it is strange

multiplier - 44x
cache min multipler - 41x
cache max multipler - 41x
vCore - auto bios ( hdinfo says it is 1.215 then after prime95 @ few minutes , it jumps @ 1.3xx)
vRing - auto (hdinfo says it is 1.20)


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adam2104*
> 
> Reporting in again. No luck with 4.4ghz. I got it up to 1.255 Vcore and it ran p95 blench for a while, then blue screened. Cranking to 1.260v resulting in a reduction in stability. Likewise with a vring (cache) voltage increase to 1.15v and an input voltage increase to 1.85v. I tested each independently with vcore 1.255v and also together with no luck. I think 4.3ghz is the reasonable limit with my chip.
> 
> For the above settings 1.220v wasn't entirely stable so I'm back to 43x and I'm tinkering with vCore and vring to see what I can come up with. It's largely stable, ran p95 blench for nearly 4 hours before bsod 124. I wish the results were more immediate. I'm downloading BF3 from Origin right now, I'll try using that for a stability test here once its done downloading a billion gigs of data.


-sigh-

Here's my situation, bringing up BF3 reminded me of it.

So at 1.410 I had 124 bsod, 1.42 9c bsod. Turned voltage to 1.415 and upped SA/Io Digital/Io Analog voltage by 0.1v, stable on chess... And then I leave chess on for 12 hours at a time, no bsod after two nights... then I leave my house and come back after 4-5 hours, bsod. Bsods are getting rare now but I thought I had it 100% completely cleaned out. I'm trying (experimental) +-0.125 for those voltages perhaps upping vrin slightly to see what gives.

Before I did +0.125v, I played like 8 hours of BF3, single player and multi player. Despite what some are saying, that it crashes more often than IBT or Linpack or Aida or Prime, I had no crashes.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> if I overclock 4770k cpu @ 4.4ghz , the ucore is suppose to be like 300-500 below core ( 44 core and 39-41 uncore)
> 
> is that correct?


You really need to read the original post in this thread, I spent time to put it together for a reason.

Short answer: No.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> I am trying to overcock my other 4770k cpu. it is from costa rica.
> 
> multiplier - 44x
> cache min multipler - 41x
> cache max multipler - 41x
> vCore - 1.200 bios ( hdinfo says it is 1.215)
> vRing - auto (hdinfo says it is 1.20)
> 
> after few minutes, it is bsod 124. it is strange
> 
> multiplier - 44x
> cache min multipler - 41x
> cache max multipler - 41x
> vCore - auto bios ( hdinfo says it is 1.215 then after prime95 @ few minutes , it jumps @ 1.3xx)
> vRing - auto (hdinfo says it is 1.20)
> 124 probably means lack of Vcore. You can't overclock with auto vcore voltage. You'll get away with it at x40, but not at x44.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MojoW*
> 
> Damn overclocking these new intels is something else , the voltage and temp differences between them is sick.
> I can't get mine stable @ 4.6 or higher been at it a while.
> I'm stable right know @ 4.5 1.27v max temps prime95 66 degrees celcius so i got headroom but no voltage is stable at 4.6 or higher.
> I tried tinkering with the ring and sa voltage as well as the vcin and both IO voltages.
> Any tips?
> 
> By the way i recently builded another system and overclocked it for a friend of mine.
> And his runs 4.6 with the asus hero on 1.2v but he's on his thermal limit with max temps of mid 80's in prime95.
> He's got the H100i as cooling solution and i remounted it as i thought it was a bad mount.
> But it was not temps stayed the same.
> You didn't mention uncore at all, so just checking, what did you do with uncore?
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mull1s*
> 
> Finally i found a stable 24/7 OC now when im using a Corsair H90 push+pull
> CPU: 4670k
> 
> Cpu multi: 46
> Adaptive volt: 1.25
> Cache max multi: 38
> Cache volt: auto
> VCCIN: 1.82
> SA: auto
> IO Analog: auto
> IO Digital: auto
> 
> I accidently ran a stress test and vcore got bumped up to 1,337V (lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> But i am kinda happy with this considering im also running OC on my memory (to 2000Mhz 9-9-9-24 2T from 1600 8-8-8-24)
> Im using 2x4GB Crucial Ballistix LP DDR3L modules.
> 
> But its getting hot, around 83-85 degrees celcius.
> Batch number, stress, and cooling solution?
> 83-85 under stress is fine.
> Results charted, grats on fine overclock.
Click to expand...


----------



## Anusha

does anyone have an idea why i would get a reboot without a BSOD while stress testing? lack of input voltage?


----------



## error-id10t

Need some help. I went to grab a new 3770k as a replacement and instead came out with a 4770k and a new mobo, goes without saying I hadn't really read up on Haswell. Anyhow, this and other threads have shown the basics.

So I've set my RAM to 1333Mhz and cache ratio to x35 with volts @ auto.

Now I'm trying to raise multi and it's needing quite a bit; I'm trying x44 with 1.26v at the moment and seems it wants more. But I'm having trouble with all the monitoring tools; Realtemp reports my multi as x43 and CPU-Z (v1.66.1) reports it jumping between x42-x44 which makes no sense. Temps are high 60s - low 70s running Blend.

So besides this weird multi jumping / monitoring problems, are there any other volts I could try? I think I've removed RAM and Cache Ratio as possible problems..


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Need some help. I went to grab a new 3770k as a replacement and instead came out with a 4770k and a new mobo, goes without saying I hadn't really read up on Haswell. Anyhow, this and other threads have shown the basics.
> 
> So I've set my RAM to 1333Mhz and cache ratio to x35 with volts @ auto.
> 
> Now I'm trying to raise multi and it's needing quite a bit; I'm trying x44 with 1.26v at the moment and seems it wants more. But I'm having trouble with all the monitoring tools; Realtemp reports my multi as x43 and CPU-Z (v1.66.1) reports it jumping between x42-x44 which makes no sense. Temps are high 60s - low 70s running Blend.
> 
> So besides this weird multi jumping / monitoring problems, are there any other volts I could try? I think I've removed RAM and Cache Ratio as possible problems..


My experience is the Vccin voltage only matters when you're pushing 1.35v or higher but you can try upping that to say, 1.9 or even up to 2 without it really upping the heat at all.

The CPU jumping around issue I've only heard once. So far it looks like your Haswell chip is bad, sorry about that. The utility I use is HWinfo/Hwmonitor.

What motherboard?


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Need some help. I went to grab a new 3770k as a replacement and instead came out with a 4770k and a new mobo, goes without saying I hadn't really read up on Haswell. Anyhow, this and other threads have shown the basics.
> 
> So I've set my RAM to 1333Mhz and cache ratio to x35 with volts @ auto.
> 
> Now I'm trying to raise multi and it's needing quite a bit; I'm trying x44 with 1.26v at the moment and seems it wants more. But I'm having trouble with all the monitoring tools; Realtemp reports my multi as x43 and CPU-Z (v1.66.1) reports it jumping between x42-x44 which makes no sense. Temps are high 60s - low 70s running Blend.
> 
> So besides this weird multi jumping / monitoring problems, are there any other volts I could try? I think I've removed RAM and Cache Ratio as possible problems..


You are probably going to want to increase Vring (cache voltage) even if you have the cache set at 35x. Something like 1.1V or 1.15V seems to help. Also, you might just need more volts at 44x - a lot of chips take 1.3V+ for that speed. If you want to use CPU-Z, use 1.64.0 - otherwise I would just use HWInfo.


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> does anyone have an idea why i would get a reboot without a BSOD while stress testing? lack of input voltage?


any thoughts on this? probably got lost in the maze of posts.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> any thoughts on this? probably got lost in the maze of posts.


I see every single post in this thread, I'm just not sure what the answer is.

I think I had computer restarting in Crysis 3 when I first started overclocking, that was due to vcore. Emphasis on think, because my memory sucks.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> any thoughts on this? probably got lost in the maze of posts.


I've gotten it before also, but I don't know the cause. I think the most recent one I got was when I tried to push the uncore a little higher.


----------



## error-id10t

It's also happening in hwinfo64, I can see few cores dropping down to x42 for no good reason??


----------



## MojoW

My uncore cache or ring is @ stock that is 39 (Manual set) with 1.15v.
4.5 is prime95 stable with 1.27v and 1.80 v VCIN
4.6 i get bsod 101 so i start adding vcore but it keeps giving that bsod up to 1.35v.
So i added a little SA voltage as well as VCIN still unstable.
Does the IO voltages have anything to do with stability?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> It's also happening in hwinfo64, I can see few cores dropping down to x42 for no good reason??


Is this under a heavy load or on idle?

What motherboard?


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> It's also happening in hwinfo64, I can see few cores dropping down to x42 for no good reason??


Same thing happens to me too. But only in the large FFT portion of Prime95. Mine sometimes even drop to 39x. I don't know the reason. When the small FFT tests start, it sticks to 44x.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MojoW*
> 
> My uncore cache or ring is @ stock that is 39 (Manual set) with 1.15v.
> 4.5 is prime95 stable with 1.27v and 1.80 v VCIN
> 4.6 i get bsod 101 so i start adding vcore but it keeps giving that bsod up to 1.35v.
> So i added a little SA voltage as well as VCIN still unstable.
> Does the IO voltages have anything to do with stability?


Forceman said this:

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Let me just add some more weight to the 101 BSOD being VRIN related. Trying 45 (again) and with 1.85V for VRIN I got a 101 error in about 30 seconds of chess (compared to the normal 124 errors), but changing only VRIN to 1.9V and I'm now 15 minutes in with no crashes.
> Also, yes, SA, IO voltages can possibly enhance stability. I kept getting an odd 9c bsod and upping SA/Io voltages seems to tame the Bsods until they are very rare. I did change SA and Io and same time though.
> 
> Up till now I've always felt that upping Vccin is useless unless your motherboard auto settings are stupid, or you're pushing higher voltage 1.35v or higher. If setting it higher indeed causes you to be stable, then I have to change my opinion.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Is this under a heavy load or on idle?
> What motherboard?


Running Prime Blend so under load but I've noticed the reason.. Blend does not run @ 100% all the time, as soon as it ticks even to 99.9% the multi drops.

But this chip is awful, right now it's ok with x44 @ 1.28v lol, temps just ticked to 80 degrees. Time to buy tuning plan soon and then use this for what it's good for...


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Running Prime Blend so under load but I've noticed the reason.. Blend does not run @ 100% all the time, as soon as it ticks even to 99.9% the multi drops.
> 
> But this chip is awful, right now it's ok with x44 @ 1.28v lol, temps just ticked to 80 degrees. Time to buy tuning plan soon and then use this for what it's good for...


Which board? An Asus Maximus something?


----------



## rickyman0319

124 probably means lack of Vcore

is that the core voltage or uncore voltage or both?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> 124 probably means lack of Vcore
> 
> is that the core voltage or uncore voltage or both?


I think it's just Vcore but you can easily check this. Set uncore to stock and keep uncore at 1.2v.


----------



## Menphisto

Hay does anybody know a good ddr3 2133 RAM? Because my old one suck when i go to this speed it only works then with CL 12


----------



## adam2104

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Need some help. I went to grab a new 3770k as a replacement and instead came out with a 4770k and a new mobo, goes without saying I hadn't really read up on Haswell. Anyhow, this and other threads have shown the basics.
> 
> So I've set my RAM to 1333Mhz and cache ratio to x35 with volts @ auto.
> 
> Now I'm trying to raise multi and it's needing quite a bit; I'm trying x44 with 1.26v at the moment and seems it wants more. But I'm having trouble with all the monitoring tools; Realtemp reports my multi as x43 and CPU-Z (v1.66.1) reports it jumping between x42-x44 which makes no sense. Temps are high 60s - low 70s running Blend.
> 
> So besides this weird multi jumping / monitoring problems, are there any other volts I could try? I think I've removed RAM and Cache Ratio as possible problems..


This was my methodology, it seems to work well enough for me.

1. Reset BIOS to optimized defaults.

2. Set CPU multiplier to desired level, say 44x

3. Set cache min multiplier to 35x, max to 39x.

4. vCore to 1.2v, all other settings on auto.

5. Boot Windows (if possible), and run stress test.

6. If it crashes, go back to the BIOS and adjust the voltages and try again.

Adjusting the voltages worked like this for me:

vCore - 1.200v / vRing - auto
vCore - 1.205v / vRing - auto
vCore - 1.210v / vRing - auto

Now, if it crashed three times on three different vCore values I'd reset and try all the vCores again with a bump in vRing voltage.

vCore - 1.200v / vRing - 1.100v
vCore - 1.205v / vRing - 1.100v
vCore - 1.210v / vRing - 1.100v

When, if its still crashing, I'd repeat the process on the next three vCore bumps:

vCore - 1.215v / vRing - auto
vCore - 1.220v / vRing - auto
vCore - 1.225v / vRing - auto

More crashes? Repeat with bumped vRing

vCore - 1.215v / vRing - 1.100v
vCore - 1.220v / vRing - 1.100v
vCore - 1.225v / vRing - 1.100v

That's how it did it. I've got 43x dialed in (seemingly) using this method. I'm confident my voltage levels are as low as possible for this speed. When trying for 44x I noticed that past 1.260v vCore actually made my system less stable, not more. Same with playing with the vRin voltage. Also, on my Asus Z87-Pro I haven't had to adjust any other settings than those mentioned here, everything else is on auto.

It's a tedious process but it helps narrow in on the minimum voltage required.


----------



## rickyman0319

how come when I tried to do prime95, the temp is like 8-10 degree difference? how do I make it almost even ( 3-5 degree is okay for me)? What do I have to do?


----------



## jameyscott

I'm pretty happy, I've got 4.4GHz prime blend stable! Only hitting 70C max normally around 65-67C. I think I've got at least a decent chip. Working on pushing it later. I'm hoping for at least 4.6GHz, but if I can get it to there and I think I can push a little more, I'll be delidding and lapping.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> how come when I tried to do prime95, the temp is like 8-10 degree difference? how do I make it almost even ( 3-5 degree is okay for me)? What do I have to do?


You mean between cores? That's normal.


----------



## Menphisto

I think i have a strange CPU.....my uncore is @4200mhz and it is stable with 1.12 v uncore but not with 1.15v


----------



## The Storm

Subbed to follow this thread now, didn't realize this thread was much more alive than the haswell owners thread.


----------



## kinzx

Here is my official result. I finally got it stable for 8 hours using IETU.

45 multi
1.26 vcore
35 vring
1.2 Ring Voltage
1.8 VCCIN
16g ram at 1600 MHz
Team Xtreem Dark series 4stick 16g kit rated at 1866 xmp. Got it as high as 2400 but have not test for stability
1.65 Ram voltage

Got uncore to 43 at 1.2 and working on memory now.

Batch number is L307B239 Malay chip


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kinzx*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my official result. I finally got it stable for 8 hours using IETU.
> 
> 45 multi
> 1.26 vcore
> 35 vring
> 1.2 Ring Voltage
> 1.8 VCCIN
> 16g ram at 1600 MHz
> Team Xtreem Dark series 4stick 16g kit rated at 1866 xmp. Got it as high as 2400 but have not test for stability
> 1.65 Ram voltage
> 
> Got uncore to 43 at 1.2 and working on memory now.
> 
> Batch number is L307B239 Malay chip


I've put your submission into the chart and accepted it as picture verification but next time please try to get them all in one pict.

Grats on overclock!


----------



## Tobiman

Chip: 4670k
Core speed: 4.5ghz
CPU VID: 1.9v
Vcore: 1.205 bios/1.212 cpuz with 0.005 offset
Vcache/uncore: 1.205 bios with 0.005 offset
Cooling solution: Custom loop but in need of tweaking for max performance.
8GB RAM @ 2133 (actual ram speed is 2400 so it's actually running slower atm)
Batch # is L313B427-Malaysia


----------



## rickyman0319

If I already delidded my cpu and overclock my cpu , what is the best voltage for it?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> If I already delidded my cpu and overclock my cpu , what is the best voltage for it?


Depends on your CPU and what you won on your CPU lottery. Your's might hit only 4GHz 1.3V or it could be pushed to 5GHz at 1.5Vs (extreme examples)

I'd say just stick with the guide in the first post and work from there.


----------



## Clexzor

I havr found to get the best overclock to vcore ratio keep the uncore 500mhz below your overclock for example...4.6ghz with a uncore of 4.1 or
4.7ghz with uncore of 4.2

a lot of chips past 4.5ghz to keep the uncore within 300mhz or less require a lot more uncore voltage than they think/should even use.

my latest 4770k will 4.9ghz all day at 1.43-1.45 with a 4.4 uncore but with a uncore of 4.6 forget about it lol not even close to stable.
Also ive noticed that a nice vrin/input voltage of 1.95 is a good voltage for that up to 2.0 is safe but no further imo.
And try and keep uncore voltage below 1.3v ive seen people running 1.35+ but we will see the outcome of that im sure itll last for years but still unsure lol

btw a 4770k @ 4.7ghz uncore 4.2ghz is equal to a 5.02ghz 3770k


----------



## rickyman0319

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Depends on your CPU and what you won on your CPU lottery. Your's might hit only 4GHz 1.3V or it could be pushed to 5GHz at 1.5Vs (extreme examples)
> 
> I'd say just stick with the guide in the first post and work from there.


I don't know if it is lottery, but I am trying costa rica cpu right now. 4.4ghz (1.3x vcore) with 3.9ghz(1.2x vcore) uncore

later I will try to lower my both vcore.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> I don't know if it is lottery, but I am trying costa rica cpu right now. 4.4ghz (1.3x vcore) with 3.9ghz(1.2x vcore) uncore
> 
> later I will try to lower my both vcore.


That's basically what I did with mine. I started high, but not too high to make sure I could get a stable OC, and then work it down from there. I'll most likely stay at 4.4-5Ghz for a daily and then try to push further for shiz and giggles.


----------



## rickyman0319

it seems 3.9ghz uncore with 1.2x vcore doesnot work at all. it tells me bsod 124. I think that is uncore vcore error not core vcore. maybe I am wrong.

what is the bsod code for core vcore and uncore vcore?


----------



## tomxlr8

Ok, got a noob question. I've been overclocking my haswell for a couple of weeks and got it stable at 45x but I still don't know how to check what BSOD code I get when it crashes. Where do you look? I am on Windows 8 x64 & Asus hero mobo.

I've grown bored with 45x and am thinking of going a bit higher but I expect a lot of BSODs from going forward


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tobiman*
> 
> 
> Chip: 4670k
> Core speed: 4.5ghz
> CPU VID: 1.9v
> Vcore: 1.205 bios/1.212 cpuz with 0.005 offset
> Vcache/uncore: 1.205 bios with 0.005 offset
> Cooling solution: Custom loop but in need of tweaking for max performance.
> 8GB RAM @ 2133 (actual ram speed is 2400 so it's actually running slower atm)
> Batch # is L313B427-Malaysia


Results charted. You didn't list uncore speed and your picture didn't show vcore reading, you need to scroll down a bit more.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tobiman*
> 
> 
> Chip: 4670k
> Core speed: 4.5ghz
> CPU VID: 1.9v
> Vcore: 1.205 bios/1.212 cpuz with 0.005 offset
> Vcache/uncore: 1.205 bios with 0.005 offset
> Cooling solution: Custom loop but in need of tweaking for max performance.
> 8GB RAM @ 2133 (actual ram speed is 2400 so it's actually running slower atm)
> Batch # is L313B427-Malaysia


Results charted. You didn't list uncore speed and your

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> it seems 3.9ghz uncore with 1.2x vcore doesnot work at all. it tells me bsod 124. I think that is uncore vcore error not core vcore. maybe I am wrong.
> 
> what is the bsod code for core vcore and uncore vcore?


Like I've said, simply set uncore back to stock. If you still get 124, then something is up.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> I don't know if it is lottery, but I am trying costa rica cpu right now. 4.4ghz (1.3x vcore) with 3.9ghz(1.2x vcore) uncore
> 
> later I will try to lower my both vcore.


Ricky, did you read *any* guide on overclocking? There is no set voltage for a speed set in stone.

The best voltage is the lowest voltage required for the highest core multiplier you can tolerate, that means without degradation, heat death, crashing.


----------



## Clexzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomxlr8*
> 
> Ok, got a noob question. I've been overclocking my haswell for a couple of weeks and got it stable at 45x but I still don't know how to check what BSOD code I get when it crashes. Where do you look? I am on Windows 8 x64 & Asus hero mobo.
> 
> I've grown bored with 45x and am thinking of going a bit higher but I expect a lot of BSODs from going forward


One of the set backs to win8

That's one of the set backs to win8 you can check whea but ive found that not reliable ton haswell at all..lol

and btw u wanna start a overclock imo low vcore and work up its much easier to guage a overclock going upwards than downwards trust me!


----------



## rickyman0319

how do u guys put thermal paste on the cpu? I think I did it wrong. I put the thermal paste on cpu as X format. is that okay or not?

I will try this way:

core - 44x
uncore - 35x
vcore - bios 1.285 (hdinfo - 1.312v)
uncore -1.2

everything is auto


----------



## nitroxyl

Anyone have issues with i5-4670k having fixed multipliers? I just experienced this a few days after I finished my build.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nitroxyl*
> 
> Anyone have issues with i5-4670k having fixed multipliers? I just experienced this a few days after I finished my build.


What do you mean fixed? As in you put in x45 it stays at x34?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> how do u guys put thermal paste on the cpu? I think I did it wrong. I put the thermal paste on cpu as X format. is that okay or not?
> 
> I will try this way:
> 
> core - 44x
> uncore - 35x
> vcore - bios 1.285 (hdinfo - 1.312v)
> uncore -1.2
> 
> everything is auto


You could've put too much thermal paste that way. We use the pea method.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nitroxyl*
> 
> Anyone have issues with i5-4670k having fixed multipliers? I just experienced this a few days after I finished my build.


What mobo are you using? Have you tried using the + and - on the keyboard when on the setting?


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomxlr8*
> 
> Ok, got a noob question. I've been overclocking my haswell for a couple of weeks and got it stable at 45x but I still don't know how to check what BSOD code I get when it crashes. Where do you look? I am on Windows 8 x64 & Asus hero mobo.
> 
> I've grown bored with 45x and am thinking of going a bit higher but I expect a lot of BSODs from going forward


Win 8 should show the name on the sad face crash screen. WHEA uncorrectable is 124 and clock watchdog is 101.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> how do u guys put thermal paste on the cpu? I think I did it wrong. I put the thermal paste on cpu as X format. is that okay or not?
> 
> I will try this way:
> 
> core - 44x
> uncore - 35x
> vcore - bios 1.285 (hdinfo - 1.312v)
> uncore -1.2
> 
> everything is auto


Sounds like too much. Just put a short line in the middle (oriented perpendicular to a line drawn between those two indentations on the side of the CPU) and press the heatsink on.


----------



## rickyman0319

I will try this way:

core - 44x
uncore - 35x
vcore - bios 1.287 (hdinfo - 1.312v)
uncore -1.2

after around 11 minutes or so, I got a BSOD error of 124. what should I do?

what is the bsod code for core and uncore vcore?


----------



## nitroxyl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> What do you mean fixed? As in you put in x45 it stays at x34?


Yes exactly that, I input any multiplier number and it'll just stay at 34x when I've loaded into Windows. The settings are all there in my BIOS but manage to somehow revert back to 34x. First few days I could overclock with none of these problems.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JameyScott*
> 
> What mobo are you using? Have you tried using the + and - on the keyboard when on the setting?


MSI Z87-G41, No I haven't tried the +/- method. I'll report back.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nitroxyl*
> 
> Yes exactly that, I input any multiplier number and it'll just stay at 34x when I've loaded into Windows. The settings are all there in my BIOS but manage to somehow revert back to 34x. First few days I could overclock with none of these problems.
> 
> MSI Z87-G41, No I haven't tried the +/- method. I'll report back.


I have the G45, that's why I ask. Make sure to save your settings before getting out of the bios!







I have to use the +/- method for mine to work.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> I will try this way:
> 
> core - 44x
> uncore - 35x
> vcore - bios 1.287 (hdinfo - 1.312v)
> uncore -1.2
> 
> after around 11 minutes or so, I got a BSOD error of 124. what should I do?
> 
> what is the bsod code for core and uncore vcore?


Normally more Vcore for a 124.


----------



## rickyman0319

is i7 4770k speed like this or different?

39ghz core and uncore

or

35ghz core and 39 core?

what is orginial speed of i7 4770k cpu?


----------



## nitroxyl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I have the G45, that's why I ask. Make sure to save your settings before getting out of the bios!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to use the +/- method for mine to work.


+/- Method doesn't work either.








What's weird is that I didn't need to use the +/- method before, and I've been saving my settings. This is just baffling.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> is i7 4770k speed like this or different?
> 
> 39ghz core and uncore
> 
> or
> 
> 35ghz core and 39 core?
> 
> what is orginial speed of i7 4770k cpu?


3.5 core/uncore stock.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nitroxyl*
> 
> +/- Method doesn't work either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's weird is that I didn't need to use the +/- method before, and I've been saving my settings. This is just baffling.


I also have g45, no such problems.


----------



## error-id10t

Ok so I've moved away from Prime Blend and am now using Intel Extreme Tuning utility. Kept my clocks as earlier (core x44 and cache x35) and dropped volts to 1.24v (BSOD in benchmark), upped it to 1.245v with cache at 1.1v = stable now. The benchmark is actually harder to pass than the stability test (I found).

Then went to XMP mode, remained stable = happier times for me now. Little later on will try BF3 and if it's happy there too then I'll raise cache too.

For those interested in specifics (don't know if you need an account to see the hardware/settings tabs)

http://hwbot.org/submission/2418284_


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nitroxyl*
> 
> +/- Method doesn't work either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's weird is that I didn't need to use the +/- method before, and I've been saving my settings. This is just baffling.


Time to pull the cmos and start over.


----------



## rickyman0319

I am wondering if ican remove the top cover and put the rest of the part in a socket and put h80i cooler in it. will it make a difference in temp or not? or it will break it?


----------



## nitroxyl

I've done that 4 times too, still nothing. Should I RMA?


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomxlr8*
> 
> Ok, got a noob question. I've been overclocking my haswell for a couple of weeks and got it stable at 45x but I still don't know how to check what BSOD code I get when it crashes. Where do you look? I am on Windows 8 x64 & Asus hero mobo.
> 
> I've grown bored with 45x and am thinking of going a bit higher but I expect a lot of BSODs from going forward


Event log. There will be an entry with the bugcheck code in red.


----------



## Anusha

Anyone noticed that Inplace LargeFFT in Pime95 crashes often than SmallFFT or Blend? Could that be pointing the finger towards an instability in uncore? I always get 0x124. Only once I got 0x09 but that's when I clocked uncore to 39x with 1.05V. I've never seen a 0x101 in my LIFE!

Also, is there a custom Prime95 test to find instabilities? I remember there was one for SandyBridge (1744K seemed to crash often or something like that.)


----------



## Fletcherea

Did the 1.66.1 update to cpu-z fix the voltage display? It says Core Voltage now at least, it didn't mention anything in the patch notes.
I can't tell Haswell has me so confused I dunno what I'm looking at anymore









*edit* I'm totally confused now
Quote:


> To check if Cstates are working, close all major programs. Open HWMonitor or HWInfo and check the Vcore, not the CPUVid. The Vcore should jump around and increase as load increases


Having set my voltage to fixed or adaptive, my "CPU VCORE" (it stays at 0.952 no matter what voltages I play around with) according to HWMonitor stays the exact same, and only my VID moves around.
In CPU-Z 1.66.1 it states "Core Voltage" which is obviously my VID sharing the same hops and numbers. HWinfo doesn't list Vcore at all, and only VID.

Good grief I miss my simple lynnfield lol


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> I am wondering if ican remove the top cover and put the rest of the part in a socket and put h80i cooler in it. will it make a difference in temp or not? or it will break it?


I don't think it is worth running bare die with an H80, too hard to get the mounting pressure right.


----------



## combatant3219

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fletcherea*
> 
> Did the 1.66.1 update to cpu-z fix the voltage display? It says Core Voltage now at least, it didn't mention anything in the patch notes.
> I can't tell Haswell has me so confused I dunno what I'm looking at anymore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *edit* I'm totally confused now
> Having set my voltage to fixed or adaptive, my "CPU VCORE" (it stays at 0.952 no matter what voltages I play around with) according to HWMonitor stays the exact same, and only my VID moves around.
> In CPU-Z 1.66.1 it states "Core Voltage" which is obviously my VID sharing the same hops and numbers. HWinfo doesn't list Vcore at all, and only VID.
> 
> Good grief I miss my simple lynnfield lol


Is your windows power plan set to "High Performance"? If it is your vcore will stay at the level you manually set. This happened to me too.

Change it to "Balanced" and your vcore/clockspeed etc will dynamically change with the required CPU load at the time.


----------



## Gomi

To boil it all down -

We have 3 voltages that are "important" ?


Volt for the CORE (Vcore)
Volt for the UNCORE
Input voltage
I *HATE* the fact that companies decided to give it different names.

The last one - Input voltage - I have never touched, and I am having real problems finding it on my ASUS ROG motherboard. I can find an Initial Input Voltage and Eventual Input Voltage, is this it ?

TIP: Bumping my System Agent voltage to 1.25 helped me gain stability - I took the advice from the Haswell 1-2-3 OC guide.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gomi*
> 
> The last one - Input voltage - I have never touched, and I am having real problems finding it on my ASUS ROG motherboard. I can find an Initial Input Voltage and Eventual Input Voltage, is this it ?


That's it. I think Eventual Input Voltage is the one you want to mess with, initial is the boot up voltage or something.

And some people have had success by increasing VCCIOD as well as VCCSA, especially if you are running high speed RAM.


----------



## Gomi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> That's it. I think Eventual Input Voltage is the one you want to mess with, initial is the boot up voltage or something.
> 
> And some people have had success by increasing VCCIOD as well as VCCSA, especially if you are running high speed RAM.


Thanks mate - Will bump the eventual to 2.0 and see where that takes me - Not really bothered about temperatures at the moment, still have a good 30C to my limit (90C).

Yup - I bumped the VCCIOD and VCCSA to 1.25 - Running memory at 2800Mhz CL11 - Pure bliss










Will "reset" memory - Put Vcore at 1.4 / Eventual at 2.0 and push the multiplier on CORE.
Once I found a stable I will play around with UNCORE and put the UNCORE voltage at 1.25.
Lastly- Memory - VCCIOD and VCCSA at 1.25 and see where I land.


----------



## BoredErica

Haswell is a real mystery. I've made this thread, patrolled over a thousand replies, and there are still things I don't get.


----------



## Gomi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Haswell is a real mystery. I've made this thread, patrolled over a thousand replies, and there are still things I don't get.


Ditto - I find it interesting that there is not even a "real" guide on the ROG forums yet - The so called "Guide" goes into great details what the different options do, but it is in no way a real guide - As we saw with Sandy / Ivy.

I check in on this thread 10+ times a day - And find it amazing that we are able to uncover these small golden nuggets of information - Though I hope that the OP (Which I have not checked during the last days) gets updated with these nuggets - Such as eventual voltage etc. I seen countless of threads where you had to dig through 1000+ replies in order to get all the information it contained.

No disrespect DarkWizzie - You are doing an amazing job and I thank you for creating a thead like this, where we can voice our discoveries / questions and report the results.


----------



## Clexzor

Alrighty I have another overclock update. To confirm keeping the 500mhz less uncore that I have suspected it cuasing issues for most.

IXTU 9 hours passed 3 hours bf3 passed:

4770k 4.7ghz 1.275 with uncore 4.2ghz 1.16v Input voltage of 1.96v I have found above 1.90-1.95 works well with overclocks pushing above 4.6ghz anything under 1.95v feels starved literaly its weird it wont crash but I can feel the force lol


----------



## BoredErica

Well...

I've been playing BF3 a lot since I purchased Humble Bundle. Zero crashes. No hiccups at all whatsoever, buttery smooth. I go to Crysis, I've had the computer lock up few times. I go to chess, it has happened sporadically. Sometimes, once every 48 hours, sometimes once every 15 minutes. I'm profoundly confuzzled.

Maybe it is true, that I degraded my chip. Who knows?

In the back of my mind I do still believe if I simply give up and go back to 4.5ghz all my Bsods will complity disappear. Last I checked that was the case. If that quits being the case then I know it's my abuse taking its toll. I've even changed the SA/io voltages to +0.135v, it's not doing anything. So much trial and error.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gomi*
> 
> Ditto - I find it interesting that there is not even a "real" guide on the ROG forums yet - The so called "Guide" goes into great details what the different options do, but it is in no way a real guide - As we saw with Sandy / Ivy.
> 
> I check in on this thread 10+ times a day - And find it amazing that we are able to uncover these small golden nuggets of information - Though I hope that the OP (Which I have not checked during the last days) gets updated with these nuggets - Such as eventual voltage etc. I seen countless of threads where you had to dig through 1000+ replies in order to get all the information it contained.
> 
> No disrespect DarkWizzie - You are doing an amazing job and I thank you for creating a thead like this, where we can voice our discoveries / questions and report the results.
> If you list more of what you think I'm missing, that'd make it easier for me to update my thread.


----------



## rickyman0319

does BSOD 101 mean core vocre and BSOD 124 mean uncore vcore?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> does BSOD 101 mean core vocre and BSOD 124 mean uncore vcore?


I believe 101 is Vccin and 124 is probably vcore. As I've said, if you simply set ring bus to stock and you still get 124 then you know something's up.


----------



## Clexzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Well...
> 
> I've been playing BF3 a lot since I purchased Humble Bundle. Zero crashes. No hiccups at all whatsoever, buttery smooth. I go to Crysis, I've had the computer lock up few times. I go to chess, it has happened sporadically. Sometimes, once every 48 hours, sometimes once every 15 minutes. I'm profoundly confuzzled.
> 
> Maybe it is true, that I degraded my chip. Who knows?
> 
> In the back of my mind I do still believe if I simply give up and go back to 4.5ghz all my Bsods will complity disappear. Last I checked that was the case. If that quits being the case then I know it's my abuse taking its toll. I've even changed the SA/io voltages to +0.135v, it's not doing anything. So much trial and error.


Darkwizzle you keep getting freezes right? What input/vrin/vccin are you running? Because that sounds like low input voltage issue when ittl crash after several days by either freeze meaning your close to stable or hard reset/shutdown means you needs a descent chunk...if your only using in the range of 1.8-1.85 you need to increase that.

After a lot of stress testing and having tested 5 chips myself I can tell you 2 main issues people are having...

1: not enough input voltage up to 2.0v is safe for 24/7 and a lot of chips need that past 4.7 etc...usually 1.85-1.95 should be good for the range of 4.4-4.8
2: and this is a biggy a lot of chips are not capable running a high uncore meaning past 4.4-4.5 and most do not use enough voltage. The best way I have found and this is on a good retail chip in top 20% is that a uncore of 500mhz below your core clock is huge for stability and keeping your uncore voltage below 1.3 is also needed.


----------



## rickyman0319

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I believe 101 is Vccin and 124 is probably vcore. As I've said, if you simply set ring bus to stock and you still get 124 then you know something's up.


I set the ring bus to stock (35x) and core ( 44x)

this is my config:

ring bus - 35x
core - 44x
core- 1.32 @ bios ( 1.344v on hdmonitor)
uncore - 1.2 @ bios ( 1.229v on hdmonitor)

I will let u later on if it gots on bsod or not.

update: after 15 minutes up, I got BSOD 124 again.

what does that really mean?


----------



## Clexzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> I set the ring bus to stock (35x) and core ( 44x)
> 
> this is my config:
> 
> ring bus - 35x
> core - 44x
> core- 1.32 @ bios ( 1.344v on hdmonitor)
> uncore - 1.2 @ bios ( 1.229v on hdmonitor)
> 
> I will let u later on if it gots on bsod or not.
> 
> update: after 15 minutes up, I got BSOD 124 again.
> 
> what does that really mean?


What is ur input voltage???? this is crucial for stability

Try this,,,
45ghz Core clock 1.325v
40ghz uncore 1.21v

Vccin/Vrin input voltage of 1.95v try this first u can lower later to maybe 1.9
Vccsa needs to be increased if running ram past specs...off set to maybe around 0.150-0.175


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Haswell is a real mystery. I've made this thread, patrolled over a thousand replies, and there are still things I don't get.


Yeah it is. Although I have my overclocks pretty much set there are many things I still don't get. That is why I had posted earlier that we are all still learning the ins and outs of Haswell and anyone who claims otherwise is just kidding themselves. Cough, Belial, Cough. I am surprised that there isn't much info (besides this thread and maybe a few more) on Haswell available still.


----------



## uaedroid

I tried again running Stress Test of RealBench...


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clexzor*
> 
> Darkwizzle you keep getting freezes right? What input/vrin/vccin are you running? Because that sounds like low input voltage issue when ittl crash after several days by either freeze meaning your close to stable or hard reset/shutdown means you needs a descent chunk...if your only using in the range of 1.8-1.85 you need to increase that.
> 
> After a lot of stress testing and having tested 5 chips myself I can tell you 2 main issues people are having...
> 
> 1: not enough input voltage up to 2.0v is safe for 24/7 and a lot of chips need that past 4.7 etc...usually 1.85-1.95 should be good for the range of 4.4-4.8
> 2: and this is a biggy a lot of chips are not capable running a high uncore meaning past 4.4-4.5 and most do not use enough voltage. The best way I have found and this is on a good retail chip in top 20% is that a uncore of 500mhz below your core clock is huge for stability and keeping your uncore voltage below 1.3 is also needed.


I only ran 4.1 uncore with 1,27v. Crash persists with stock uncore and ram.

Vccin at 2.0v. Vcore temporarily at 1.425v,


----------



## Darklyric

I'll be reporting back with the new 4770k batch 3125xxb asrock extre 4 and cant find your guys first check for overclocking. Just up the multi to 4.5 and set 1.25vcore right and see if it boots? I know after that there is alot going on but this is a before bed project so that will be this weekend.

Thanks


----------



## Anusha

This is driving me insane (and I believe so is others).

I'm trying to get my 4.4GHz "prime95 stable". since it's the LargeFFT (in-place) test that screwed me over and over, that's what I'm using the stress test. I run a modified Large FFT where each test is run for 5 min instead of 15 min. everything else same as LargeFFT (2nd test).

Core multi = 44x, Uncore multi = 35x, VCCIN = AUTO (1.75V set in bios), RAM @ XMP 1600/9/9/9/24/2T/1.5V

Vcore = 1.280
1) Uncore = 1.05V: fails <15min
2) Uncore = 1.1V: fails <15min
3) Uncore = 1.15V: fails <15min
4) Uncore = 1.20V: fails <15min

Vcore = 1.285
1) Uncore = 1.05V: fails <15min
2) Uncore = 1.1V: fails <15min
3) Uncore = 1.15V: *fails after 2hrs 30min*
4) Uncore = 1.20V: fails <15min
5) Uncore = 1.15V: fails <15min
6) Uncore = 1.14V: fails <15min
7) Uncore = 1.155V: *fails <30min*

Vcore = 1.285m Un-core = 1.15V, RAM @ 1333: reboot <15min!!! (no BSOD code)

***!

Time to play with VCCIN?
now running Vcore = 1.285m Un-core = 1.15V, RAM @ 1333, VCCIN: *1.76V*. Just started and no error yet.

You would imagine that you don't need to play with Un-core voltages at 35x stock. this is too much!


----------



## Forceman

Have you tried more Vcore? Quite a few chips need more than 1.3V for 4. 4.


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Have you tried more Vcore? Quite a few chips need more than 1.3V for 4. 4.


I went up to 1.295V. Without playing with the uncore (35x 1.05V), it crashed pretty quickly. I'll go up to like 1.8V VCCIN and if all fails, I will try 1.290V with uncore at 1.15V.

1.285V is what I set in BIOS. AISuite shows 1.296V while priming. For 1.295V, it is 1.312V. I don't want to go past that. I'd drop to 43x multi if I cannot get 44x with less than 1.3V (VID) Vcore stable. Since I'm running the tests in-place I don't think playin with RAM would make any difference.

I haven't played with the VCCSA because I don't have super fast RAM. VCCIO-D is +0.1V automatically. Maybe because I have 4 sticks of RAM?

I'm off to work. Monitoring the status via TeamViewer. These crappy 3G speeds are driving me nuts!


----------



## Fletcherea

1st time I've ever had buyers remorse on a pc build








The i5 is confusing me, my board is really confusing me (multi locked at 34 unless I disable power saving, or set it "fixed oc mode")
If I could I would return it all and invest in a loop for my Lynnfield, which could carry on into other builds down the road, I would in a heart beat.

I don't usually get whiny like this, guess it's just my 1'st build gone wrong lol


----------



## batman900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fletcherea*
> 
> 1st time I've ever had buyers remorse on a pc build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The i5 is confusing me, my board is really confusing me (multi locked at 34 unless I disable power saving, or set it "fixed oc mode")
> If I could I would return it all and invest in a loop for my Lynnfield, which could carry on into other builds down the road, I would in a heart beat.
> 
> I don't usually get whiny like this, guess it's just my 1'st build gone wrong lol


That's rough man I feel your pain, sold off my sli Titan rig at a slight loss to go gaming on a laptop, hated it and sold the laptop for a big loss. Now I'm back on a desktop with a single780.

Whelp..... I played the lotto again and lost bigger than the first time. My first 4770k will do 4.4 at 1.23V boosting up to 1.25V during prime95. It does 4.5 at 1.29V boosting to 1.3V. Second try chip needs 1.26v for 4.4 but only boosts to 1.266V. The really bad part is that it runs 5-10C hotter on every core with the same voltage as my first one. Re-applied TIM many times. Back on my first chip now. Will just have to live with what I got.


----------



## error-id10t

Could someone advise what these volts are?

So basically I want to confirm what the OS thinks my System Agent volt is and I can only set it in offset in BIOS?? Secondly, I'd like to confirm that the CPU Input volt is now 1.8v which I can thankfully set manually?

Other than that, core @ 1.25v (x44) and cache @ 1.15v (x42).

edit: after trying my luck, seems VCCSA seems to be System Agent and VCCIN seems to be CPU Input volt.


----------



## ProKoN

@Darkwizzie

Thanks for the guide!. I know this takes hard work!

I decided to do something similar for the linus tech tips community! please check it out!

http://linustechtips.com/main/topic/41234-intel-haswell-4670k-4770k-overclocking-guide/

I personally dont advise people to stress test with prime95. since it has not been updated for haswell. it can not stress the avx2 instruction set nor can it cope with "adaptive" voltage.

my best recommendation for stress testing hawsell is the intel extreme tuning utility. it is usually accurate at
monitoring system vitals as well
(temps voltages etc)

http://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/motherboards/desktop-motherboards/desktop-boards-software-extreme-tuning-utility.html

A summary of my Overclocking journey

Before The Delid

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/198/2p0n.png/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/20/2tv.png/

After The Delid

Finally stable at 4.7GHz (had to delid to achieve this on air) stable for 12 hours.
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/153/oq1.png/

I finally found stability with the cache ratio. I am very Happy with this overclock.

I am stable for 10 hours at 4.7GHz with a 4500MHz ring bus frequency.

1.41V max temp 84c

PIV- 1.9V

CPU cache voltage- 1.3V

I dropped my memory down to 1333 for cpu stability testing. currently working on bringing the memory frequencies back up.

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/827/t0v6.png/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/809/tvu.png/

12 hours stable at 4.7GHz with mem chips at 2600MHz (relaxed timings)

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/801/6icn.png/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

very close to achieving stabilitity at 4.6GHz with a 4600MHz ring bus 1:1 ratio

ran for 9 hours, then crashed....very very close.

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/706/apsy.png/

4770k

4.7GHz @ 1.41v

4500MHz ring bus

2400MHz Memory

Stable\Validated overclock

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/843/8lry.png/

4.8GHz @ 1.48V

4500MHz ring bus

2400MHz Memory

overclock is NOT STABLE Nor is it Validated but good fun none the less! My highest scores yet

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/24/yqj.png/


----------



## tomxlr8

When I started O/C this confused the hell out of me so for anyone else new to ASUS motherboards and overclocking at the same time... here's a quick conversion chart for terms used in this thread









ASUS terms conversion list:

*CPU Core Ratio*: CPU core frequency multiplier, core
*Min / Max CPU Cache Ratio*: ring bus frequency multiplier, ring, uncore
*CPU Core Voltage*: vcore
*CPU Cache Voltage*: Ring Bus Voltage, Uncore Voltage, vring
*CPU System Agent Voltage*: VCCSA, SA
*CPU Analog I/O Voltage*: VCCIOA, IOA
*CPU Digital I/O Voltag*e: VCCIOD, IOD
*Eventual CPU Input Voltage*: VCCIN, VRIN, Input Voltage
*DRAM Voltage*: VDIMM


----------



## tomxlr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> This is driving me insane (and I believe so is others).
> 
> I'm trying to get my 4.4GHz "prime95 stable". since it's the LargeFFT (in-place) test that screwed me over and over, that's what I'm using the stress test. I run a modified Large FFT where each test is run for 5 min instead of 15 min. everything else same as LargeFFT (2nd test).
> 
> Core multi = 44x, Uncore multi = 35x, VCCIN = AUTO (1.75V set in bios), RAM @ XMP 1600/9/9/9/24/2T/1.5V
> 
> Vcore = 1.280
> 1) Uncore = 1.05V: fails <15min
> 2) Uncore = 1.1V: fails <15min
> 3) Uncore = 1.15V: fails <15min
> 4) Uncore = 1.20V: fails <15min
> 
> Vcore = 1.285
> 1) Uncore = 1.05V: fails <15min
> 2) Uncore = 1.1V: fails <15min
> 3) Uncore = 1.15V: *fails after 2hrs 30min*
> 4) Uncore = 1.20V: fails <15min
> 5) Uncore = 1.15V: fails <15min
> 6) Uncore = 1.14V: fails <15min
> 7) Uncore = 1.155V: *fails <30min*
> 
> Vcore = 1.285m Un-core = 1.15V, RAM @ 1333: reboot <15min!!! (no BSOD code)
> 
> ***!
> 
> Time to play with VCCIN?
> now running Vcore = 1.285m Un-core = 1.15V, RAM @ 1333, VCCIN: *1.76V*. Just started and no error yet.
> 
> You would imagine that you don't need to play with Un-core voltages at 35x stock. this is too much!


Hi Anusha,
I believe my chip is similar to yours looking at your past posts (which helped get mine stable).
What did the trick for me is setting VCCIN at 1.85v
My current setup is 45x - 1.32 core (peaks at 1.344 under stress) / 39x - 1.15 uncore / xmp1866 and all else auto.
It's rock solid. If I touch uncore it fails, if i touch core or drop vcore it fails. VCCSA/IOD/IOA don't make much different at this clock for me. Max temps in prime 80C.


----------



## error-id10t

@Procon, agree about XTU. Did you also bench or just ran stress tests? I found the bench to be more punishing.. and also, from what I read I actually believe it uses Prime95 anyway









@Tomxlr8, thanks for the explanation. I see you and others here running 1.3xv and am shaking my head how you guys cool the chip. Take XTU as an example, I tried to pass on 4.5giggles with 1.31v and I hit ~95 degrees on hottest part. That's crazy temps for water which I see you and others are also running (but then you say you only got 80 degrees!).


----------



## Fletcherea

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> @Procon, agree about XTU. Did you also bench or just ran stress tests? I found the bench to be more punishing.. and also, from what I read I actually believe it uses Prime95 anyway


It's more punishing cause it's using prime95, which was mentioned not being quite tuned to handle adaptive voltages yet(if ever?).
Just for a play test went to a nice and safe 3.9 oc, volts sat right around 1.23 and jumped as high as 1.3, then I got terrorfieded and shut the bench off lol.


----------



## ProKoN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> @Procon, agree about XTU. Did you also bench or just ran stress tests? I found the bench to be more punishing.. and also, from what I read I actually believe it uses Prime95 anyway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey error
> 
> i primarily use cinebench for my own testing.
> 
> i have been recently using the passmark cpu benchmark.
> 
> ive been fiddling with disabling HT and trying to push for 5.0GHz lol just looking for a good time i guess. just updated bios, trying once again to find some kinda decent OC @ 4.8Gz with a reasonable ring bus stability
> 
> XTU uses linpack xeon x64 not p95


----------



## tomxlr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> @Procon, agree about XTU. Did you also bench or just ran stress tests? I found the bench to be more punishing.. and also, from what I read I actually believe it uses Prime95 anyway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Tomxlr8, thanks for the explanation. I see you and others here running 1.3xv and am shaking my head how you guys cool the chip. Take XTU as an example, I tried to pass on 4.5giggles with 1.31v and I hit ~95 degrees on hottest part. That's crazy temps for water which I see you and others are also running (but then you say you only got 80 degrees!).


Yes, and I run XTU and all three versions of Prime test and the chip sits solid at 80C with ambient on 22C and water temps reaching 30C. The only thing that takes me past that is Linpack. That thing takes me into the 90s... it is pure evil.


----------



## ProKoN

i find the xtu to be fairly realistic of temps your cpu may hit. very real word in my opinion

small fft's way too artificial for my liking

the only two stress testing programs officially validated for haswell are xtu and aida 64

i love prime and have used it for over 13 years, but i had to set it down for this platform


----------



## error-id10t

Alright thanks, seems I have a problem with my block or whole loop. To be honest, the air coming out is very cool even when the CPU is stressing.. like it's not really doing much at all, which would of course explain crazy 90+ degree temps on water compared to what you guys see.


----------



## deepor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Alright thanks, seems I have a problem with my block or whole loop. To be honest, the air coming out is very cool even when the CPU is stressing.. like it's not really doing much at all, which would of course explain crazy 90+ degree temps on water compared to what you guys see.


Don't make the mistake to compare what you see with someone that has delidded his CPU. The best you can do is to make sure the contact between your waterblock and the IHS of the CPU looks perfect and then have your water stay cool. At this point, without delidding the heat might just stay trapped inside the CPU. There will be nothing more you can do that will help with core temperatures.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clexzor*
> 
> What is ur input voltage???? this is crucial for stability
> 
> Try this,,,
> 45ghz Core clock 1.325v
> 40ghz uncore 1.21v
> 
> Vccin/Vrin input voltage of 1.95v try this first u can lower later to maybe 1.9
> Vccsa needs to be increased if running ram past specs...off set to maybe around 0.150-0.175


I'm testing this right now. Thanks for the numbers.







I was stuck at 4.4GHz, and testing with prime95 currently on my 4670k. Looks like I'll be delidding soon though... I don't like high temps. =/ I've only hit 77C so far, but I"m sure it'll go up. Granted, that's also max, I'm holding around 70-73C One core is actually running at 61C occasionally. I wish they were all that low.







For some reason, Core #3 seems to stay a good 5-7C cooler at all times when under load.
It'd probably help if I wasn't lazy and would reapply my AS5. I had to use some crappy coolermaster TIM I had laying around because I couldn't find my AS5. Ordered more, and then found it. (Story of my life)


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomxlr8*
> 
> Hi Anusha,
> I believe my chip is similar to yours looking at your past posts (which helped get mine stable).
> What did the trick for me is setting VCCIN at 1.85v
> My current setup is 45x - 1.32 core (peaks at 1.344 under stress) / 39x - 1.15 uncore / xmp1866 and all else auto.
> It's rock solid. If I touch uncore it fails, if i touch core or drop vcore it fails. VCCSA/IOD/IOA don't make much different at this clock for me. Max temps in prime 80C.


thanks for the info. what drives me insane is the time i have to wait till it crashes.

fail you meant was in Prime95? how did you come up with 1.85V VRIN? arbitrarily or did you up it from 1.75 or so, one notch at a time?


----------



## tomxlr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> thanks for the info. what drives me insane is the time i have to wait till it crashes.
> 
> fail you meant was in Prime95? how did you come up with 1.85V VRIN? arbitrarily or did you up it from 1.75 or so, one notch at a time?


It wasn't as incremental as I'd like to claim so I'm sure it can be optimized but each time I deviate from these settings something in the computer decides to spit the dummy so I just stick to it as my safe clock. I'll try push 46 but I'm skeptical that I'll get agreeable temps.

Yes, by fail I mean in Prime95. In fact I found that I'd have to run all 3 stress tests available in Prime 95 because different OC settings (pushing clocks / pushing uncore / lower volts / memory) would crash quickly under different tests. You may find you don't have to wait as long if you do that and work out which test reacts to the thing you're manipulating - would take me 10-20min. I just ended up doing 30min of each Prime95 test first. If it passed that then it was usually ok to leave it overnight on blend.


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomxlr8*
> 
> It wasn't as incremental as I'd like to claim so I'm sure it can be optimized but each time I deviate from these settings something in the computer decides to spit the dummy so I just stick to it as my safe clock. I'll try push 46 but I'm skeptical that I'll get agreeable temps.
> 
> Yes, by fail I mean in Prime95. In fact I found that I'd have to run all 3 stress tests available in Prime 95 because different OC settings (pushing clocks / pushing uncore / lower volts / memory) would crash quickly under different tests. You may find you don't have to wait as long if you do that and work out which test reacts to the thing you're manipulating - would take me 10-20min. I just ended up doing 30min of each Prime95 test first. If it passed that then it was usually ok to leave it overnight on blend.


let's see. i'm slowly upping the VCCIN and stress testings. i just don't know which stress test to use. i know LargeFFT crashes quickly if the cache voltage is not 1.15V. but it would take more than 2.5hrs to crash with it at 1.15V. maybe i should just conclude this is stable enough! :-/


----------



## BrX1991

Hello guys.

I have 4670K, with VID ~1,045. I am able to gain 4.2 Ghz with 1.25 vcore, stock cache multipler at 1.100 volts, and vriin 1.9 . Its prime stable. To go 4.3 I need to bump voltage to 1.285 or even 1.29 to get stable. Any lower volts is BSOD when loading, or just after login.

It is my chip that bad, or I am messing something?

I have macho BW version with 140mm cooler. Temps are below 75. My goal was to go to 4.5 ghz but on that chip it could be at 1.36 or more. It is safe to go that high volts? There will be visible difference between 4.2 and 4.5?


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrX1991*
> 
> Hello guys.
> 
> I have 4670K, with VID ~1,045. I am able to gain 4.2 Ghz with 1.25 vcore, stock cache multipler at 1.100 volts, and vriin 1.9 . Its prime stable. To go 4.3 I need to bump voltage to 1.285 or even 1.29 to get stable. Any lower volts is BSOD when loading, or just after login.
> 
> It is my chip that bad, or I am messing something?


kinda weird you needing that much volts for 4.2 given your low stock VID. if you are following the guide, then you are not doing anything wrong. but every chip is different. maybe yours is a bad chip.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrX1991*
> 
> I have macho BW version with 140mm cooler. Temps are below 75. My goal was to go to 4.5 ghz but on that chip it could be at 1.36 or more. It is safe to go that high volts?


safe, if your temps are below 80C for day-to-day stuff. below 1.4V should be OK for air cooling, but you would need a beefy cooler for such high Vcore. (somewhere in the SilverArrow, NH-D14 and Phanteks PH-TC14PE.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrX1991*
> 
> There will be visible difference between 4.2 and 4.5?


nope. only in benchmarks and possibly fan noise.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> nope. only in benchmarks and possibly fan noise.


Depends on what you're doing.


----------



## BrX1991

Ok so this is my default BIOS settings - everything on auto.


And this is my stable OC, anything below is BSODING.



Is there any chance to get it higher?


----------



## Clexzor

What stress tst are you guys using ive seen and heard that prime95 and couple others can and will cause random freezes which will indicate a false bad overclock.

Imo a lot of people should start with intel's extreme tuning utility. Also you can try aidia64 however imo with this chip ive had best results with intels stress test...the teps get the same as aida64 but more stable and I haven't crashed yet after using intels extreme tuner.









as long as ur not crushing some ridic uncore multi than intels stress test is all you need imo.


----------



## rickyman0319

I don't understand why core 1 is always high than all of those core. is there anyway I can fix this core to be almost the same temp ornot?

how to make temp to be almost the same?


----------



## jameyscott

And this is my stable OC, anything below is BSODING.



Is there any chance to get it higher?[/quote]

I have that board!







depends on your chip and your temps when stress testing. I'm currently at 4.5GHz stable using

I'm testing this right now. Thanks for the numbers.







I was stuck at 4.4GHz, and testing with prime95 currently on my 4670k. Looks like I'll be delidding soon though... I don't like high temps. =/ I've only hit 77C so far, but I"m sure it'll go up. Granted, that's also max, I'm holding around 70-73C One core is actually running at 61C occasionally. I wish they were all that low.







For some reason, Core #3 seems to stay a good 5-7C cooler at all times when under load.
It'd probably help if I wasn't lazy and would reapply my AS5. I had to use some crappy coolermaster TIM I had laying around because I couldn't find my AS5. Ordered more, and then found it. (Story of my life)

Try out these settings, they worked for me! Prime stable after 10h stress test. Hit 80C at some point during the night. Also, rep him if it worked for you, because he's awesome

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clexzor*
> 
> What is ur input voltage???? this is crucial for stability
> 
> Try this,,,
> 45ghz Core clock 1.325v
> 40ghz uncore 1.21v
> 
> Vccin/Vrin input voltage of 1.95v try this first u can lower later to maybe 1.9
> Vccsa needs to be increased if running ram past specs...off set to maybe around 0.150-0.175


Edit: because I her derps


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> I don't understand why core 1 is always high than all of those core. is there anyway I can fix this core to be almost the same temp ornot?
> 
> how to make temp to be almost the same?


i also have a 10C delta between the hottest core and the coolest core.

delidding is the only solution.


----------



## rickyman0319

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> i also have a 10C delta between the hottest core and the coolest core.
> 
> delidding is the only solution.


it is already delidded. it is sill the same.


----------



## deepor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> I don't understand why core 1 is always high than all of those core. is there anyway I can fix this core to be almost the same temp ornot?
> 
> how to make temp to be almost the same?
> 
> 
> 
> i also have a 10C delta between the hottest core and the coolest core.
> 
> delidding is the only solution.
Click to expand...

There's also simply the fact that the four cores are in a row and the first has the cold iGPU beside it, while the next two will have the other hot running cores left and right if you use a stress test. The last core has things like memory controller beside it.


----------



## rickyman0319

I guess cause last core is always the lowest of all 4 cores. then core 0 is lower than core 1. core 1 and 2 almost about the same .


----------



## BrX1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> And this is my stable OC, anything below is BSODING.
> 
> 
> 
> Is there any chance to get it higher?
> 
> I have that board!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depends on your chip and your temps when stress testing. I'm currently at 4.5GHz stable using
> 
> I'm testing this right now. Thanks for the numbers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was stuck at 4.4GHz, and testing with prime95 currently on my 4670k. Looks like I'll be delidding soon though... I don't like high temps. =/ I've only hit 77C so far, but I"m sure it'll go up. Granted, that's also max, I'm holding around 70-73C One core is actually running at 61C occasionally. I wish they were all that low.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For some reason, Core #3 seems to stay a good 5-7C cooler at all times when under load.
> It'd probably help if I wasn't lazy and would reapply my AS5. I had to use some crappy coolermaster TIM I had laying around because I couldn't find my AS5. Ordered more, and then found it. (Story of my life)
> 
> Try out these settings, they worked for me! Prime stable after 10h stress test. Hit 80C at some point during the night. Also, rep him if it worked for you, because he's awesome
> Edit: because I her derps


I think I would stay 4.2 at 1.25. Going to 4.4 at 1.32 it's not worth it at all. The performance gain is not equal to voltage bump.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrX1991*
> 
> I think I would stay 4.2 at 1.25. Going to 4.4 at 1.32 it's not worth it at all. The performance gain is not equal to voltage bump.


I'm at 4.5 with 1.32. I'm sure I might be able to lower it a little, I just am doing the method of going down in voltage to find the most stable versus building up. Not to mention I'm only hitting 80C on one core with my current cooling solution.


----------



## BrX1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I'm at 4.5 with 1.32. I'm sure I might be able to lower it a little, I just am doing the method of going down in voltage to find the most stable versus building up. Not to mention I'm only hitting 80C on one core with my current cooling solution.


I am below 70*C at 1.25 when stressing in prime95 so I have the room for further OC, but I do not know it is safe for haswell to go with volts to the range 1.3 - 1.4.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrX1991*
> 
> I am below 70*C at 1.25 when stressing in prime95 so I have the room for further OC, but I do not know it is safe for haswell to go with volts to the range 1.3 - 1.4.


Not to sound condescending, but did you read the first post?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Not to sound condescending, but did you read the first post?


Speaking of which, I ought to tighten that part of the guide up a bit. Seperate voltage from temps.


----------



## BrX1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Speaking of which, I ought to tighten that part of the guide up a bit. Seperate voltage from temps.


So is it safe to go upper than 1.3?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrX1991*
> 
> So is it safe to go upper than 1.3?


I wouldn't consider voltage to be an issue by itself until 1.45v or higher. For most people heat will stop them from hitting that voltage anyways so voltage typically isn't the issue.

I recommend reading the guide if you have not done so for values and ranges on the other voltages. You set 1.45v on core and try to set 1.45v on uncore too, you've just imploded your CPU.


----------



## ProKoN

I am currently stress testing

4.8ghz @ 1.485v

4600mhz ring bus @ 1.485v

Through my tests I have exceeded 1.35v on the uncore without any issues. Msi recommends keeping your uncore voltage at or below your cpu vcore voltage


----------



## BrX1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I wouldn't consider voltage to be an issue by itself until 1.45v or higher. For most people heat will stop them from hitting that voltage anyways so voltage typically isn't the issue.
> 
> I recommend reading the guide if you have not done so for values and ranges on the other voltages. You set 1.45v on core and try to set 1.45v on uncore too, you've just imploded your CPU.


Yeah I read it of course. Just I dont want to damage my CPU. I went to haswell from 775, so understand me









So I will go up, and try to do not cross the 85*C line when stress testing prime95. My goal is 4.5 ghz 24/7 stable. I must check how much voltage my little i5 baby needs.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProKoN*
> 
> I am currently stress testing
> 
> 4.8ghz @ 1.485v
> 
> 4600mhz ring bus @ 1.485v
> 
> Through my tests I have exceeded 1.35v on the uncore without any issues. Msi recommends keeping your uncore voltage at or below your cpu vcore voltage


If you read the guide I made (first post of this thread), you would know that is correct. I advise against going above 1.3 or 1.35v with uncore, it's not safe and the gains are way smaller than a normal incremental core overclock.

Be careful, your voltages are very high, especially on that ring bus. I suggest bringing the uncore down a few notches and saving yourself tons of extra uncore voltage in exchange for performance decrease of less than 50mhz core clock decrease.

Past 1.45 I can no longer guarentee the voltage won't degrade the chip long term, the outlook is spottier.

GL, stay safe.


----------



## Clexzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProKoN*
> 
> I am currently stress testing
> 
> 4.8ghz @ 1.485v
> 
> 4600mhz ring bus @ 1.485v
> 
> Through my tests I have exceeded 1.35v on the uncore without any issues. Msi recommends keeping your uncore voltage at or below your cpu vcore voltage


I would say thats pushing it on the uncore. However I also use MSI and being apart of their club i have not seen anywhere that they rec. keeping the uncore same as vcore in fact the guide they ship the the mpower borads gives a uncore voltage range of 1.3-1.4 for overclock above 5ghz and around 1.15-1.3 and below for less obv.

Imo input voltage will do more damage than uncore voltage but running both above 1.4v is yet to determined for lifespan we know ln2 u can but idk man lol


----------



## ProKoN

Actually your right msi does not recommend exceeding 1.35v to 1.4v on the uncore just remembered.

Degradation doesnt bother me at all. I will likely upgrade before degradation makes a significant impact. I overclock as a hobby. I also enjoy sharing my results.

My piv is at 2.1v


----------



## Gomi

Gomi`s XTU score - Enthusiast League
1254 marks with Intel Core i7 4770K at 4900MHz

http://hwbot.org/submission/2418583

Input voltage is what did it for me - I kept getting BSOD of different kinds - Putting Input Voltage at 2.0 and I am benching everything without crashes - Will do a stability test later.

CORE: 49
UNCORE: 45

Memory: 2666Mhz CL11 13-13-31-1T

CORE VOLTAGE: 1.43
UNCORE VOLTAGE: 1.25

VCCSA: 1.25
IO-A: 1.25
IO-D: 1.25
Input: 2.0

Temperatures are peaking at 83C under heavy stress.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProKoN*
> 
> Actually your right msi does not recommend exceeding 1.35v to 1.4v on the uncore just remembered.
> 
> Degradation doesnt bother me at all. I will likely upgrade before degradation makes a significant impact. I overclock as a hobby. I also enjoy sharing my results.
> 
> My piv is at 2.1v


Alright man, sounds like you can definately handle the core voltage but I think the uncore voltage is still too high.

But hell, your CPU.

And if you decide to keep that voltage, you can be our future guinea pig! If you degrade or CPU busts, we know that voltage is killer. If not, then we also learn something. You walk into where nobody else dare treads you gain new info!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gomi*
> 
> Gomi`s XTU score - Enthusiast League
> 1254 marks with Intel Core i7 4770K at 4900MHz
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2418583
> 
> Input voltage is what did it for me - I kept getting BSOD of different kinds - Putting Input Voltage at 2.0 and I am benching everything without crashes - Will do a stability test later.
> 
> CORE: 49
> UNCORE: 45
> 
> Memory: 2666Mhz CL11 13-13-31-1T
> 
> CORE VOLTAGE: 1.43
> UNCORE VOLTAGE: 1.25
> 
> VCCSA: 1.25
> IO-A: 1.25
> IO-D: 1.25
> Input: 2.0
> 
> Temperatures are peaking at 83C under heavy stress.


Did you ever get the 9c bsod by any chance?


----------



## Gomi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Did you ever get the 9c bsod by any chance?


Nope - Never gotten a 9C.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gomi*
> 
> Nope - Never gotten a 9C.


9c is a red herring.









Anyways, maybe I can start building a small Bsod code list. 101, Vccin, 124 vcore, 9c ???

You never replied to my post, do you have anything else you think my guide is missing?


----------



## ProKoN

I dont mind being a crash test dummy!

Did you check out my guide? Im looking for feedback as well.

My only issue with your guide is p95. Since it is not validated for haswell. I also included a memory stability section and a "how to" enable low power modes

Thanks for being a valuble community member


----------



## Clexzor

I thought 9c was iether ram or driver crash...

Anywyas yeah ive ran my uncore above 1.4v shorlty to try and get my 5.2ghz to bench on 3dmark lol
but from what ive seen im sure 1.4+ on uncore voltage want do any damage that hard overclocking wont already do so enjoy brotha!








but ya main voltahge imo to look out for is the input voltage imo stay below 2.2v for a 24/7 period.


----------



## ProKoN

What kind of vcore do you need for 5ghz? On your chip

Ht enabled?


----------



## Scarytiger

48 core
45 uncore
1.275v adaptive
ram @ 2400 xmp
everything else auto
L310B489

Been running for 3 days like this. No synthetics. 50 runs of cinebench, 30 runs of passmark, 5 hours of Bf3 multiplayer, and 3 1080p movies encoded with handbrake. I'm calling it stable.

I got lucky at MicroCenter. The guy let me pick my 4770k out of the cabinet and the 310b was right on top.


----------



## Clexzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarytiger*
> 
> 
> 
> 48 core
> 45 uncore
> 1.275v adaptive
> ram @ 2400 xmp
> everything else auto
> L310B489
> 
> Been running for 3 days like this. No synthetics. 50 runs of cinebench, 30 runs of passmark, 5 hours of Bf3 multiplayer, and 3 1080p movies encoded with handbrake. I'm calling it stable.
> 
> I got lucky at MicroCenter. The guy let me pick my 4770k out of the cabinet and the 310b was right on top.


Yummy id imagine at that rate you could pull off 5ghz prly in the range of 1.39-1.43 of course right now you dont need that 4.8 1.275 is excellent 24/7. Grats on the find a microcenter!


----------



## Scarytiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clexzor*
> 
> Yummy id imagine at that rate you could pull off 5ghz prly in the range of 1.39-1.43 of course right now you dont need that 4.8 1.275 is excellent 24/7. Grats on the find a microcenter!


I ran 5 passes of cinebench @5.0 1.3v, but it choked on handbrake. 1.325 would probably do it, but I'll stick with my sweet spot for now.


----------



## Anusha

What exactly does this "Prime95 is not validated for Haswell" even mean? Shouldn't we be able to run any program with our CPU? If it is not validated means Prime95 doesn't check every part of the CPU, then fine. But I find Prime95 to be much stressful than all others. LinX/IBT is mostly for testing your cooling; Prime will crash if LinX crashes, but not the other way around.

Or is there something wrong with Prime95? A bug perhaps?

That's said, I've moved to XTU as well. But it is much lighter than Prime. XTU's been running fine for 10hrs. I'll stop at 12hrs and do some h.264.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarytiger*
> 
> I ran 5 passes of cinebench @5.0 1.3v, but it choked on handbrake. 1.325 would probably do it, but I'll stick with my sweet spot for now.


What are tonights lottery numbers going to be?


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarytiger*
> 
> I ran 5 passes of cinebench @5.0 1.3v, but it choked on handbrake. 1.325 would probably do it, but I'll stick with my sweet spot for now.


Every chip has a "sweet spot" like you stated, but going above it (4.9 or 5.0) will likely be harder to stabilize than you'd expect. Of course every chip is different, so it is difficult to say at what multi it will occur. If you look at the results in the first post there is a reason that not many members run above 4.8.

With my 4670K it is all pretty predictable steps in voltage up to 4.7, but then all of the sudden 4.8 needs much more effort to truly stabilize. I have booted into Windows and run benchmarks @ 4.8 but any stress tests fail within a hour or two. Every setting is more sensitive, and the margin of error shrinks substantially. Since it wants even more voltage temps begin to really limit my ability to stress it with my typical routine. Linpack is out of the question, and IBT gets up to the upper 90s. Prime and OCCT are still ok, but they can take a while to find errors. I prefer to use Linpack and IBT for quick initial stability tests while tweaking and then finish it off with a long run of Prime or OCCT. I have dabbled trying to stabilize it, but I instead focused my attention on my 24/7 OCs of 4.6 and now 4.7.

So I am just letting you know that 4.9 and 5.0 can be more difficult thresholds than you expect. The CPUs seem to get very fussy and voltage hungry at those clocks, so I am just giving up the heads up.


----------



## ProKoN

Yep p95 has not been updated to stress the new instruction sets, avx2. It can not cope with adaptive voltage, thus in turn overvolting the cpu. Unless you set your vcore mode to manual or static. Use whatever works for you. I just recommend xtu because it does not face these challenges, it is developed by intel and updated fairly frequently.

When I suggest xtu to a noobie it usually saves me time and headaches when helping with an overclock. It is the only software I have found that displays all system vitals..ring ratio, ring voltage piv...etc


----------



## error-id10t

How do you guys define stock VID? Do you just set it to x35 manually and check what it shows, for example mine would be 1.04v in this case? If I check it under Cinebench it's 1.035v. If I check it under Prime Blend it's 1.09v.

Also when posting temps, can you mention if you're delidded.


----------



## Scarytiger

@BangBang I know what you mean. I'm not going to bother pushing the limits anymore. My 2500k wouldn't run stable at anything over 4.5. I obsessed over it for months, tweaking this and that, only to find that it just wasn't a great chip. I don't use synthetics anymore because I could be stable for hours on occt or prime and it would crash on bf3 or video encoding. IMO if you're not an extreme overclocker that loves benching, you should keep it simple and find that sweet spot with reasonable voltage and temps. I'm saving myself the headache this time around.


----------



## Takinato

No matter what I have done, I have not been able to get 4.2 stable besides 1.26 volts which seems higher tan most people. Batch #L313B335
Current stable 4.2 x42 uncore 35, ram 1600, core volts 1.26, everything else auto. Intel extreme test resulted in 90c max temp on package but core 0 hit 98
going to just run 4.0ghz at 1.23 volts and leave it alone. I got a great deal on the processor and won't be able to return it.

Any other ideas? Currently running hyper evo, thinking of getting a h100i.


----------



## Scarytiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Takinato*
> 
> No matter what I have done, I have not been able to get 4.2 stable besides 1.26 volts which seems higher tan most people. Batch #L313B335
> Current stable 4.2 x42 uncore 35, ram 1600, core volts 1.26, everything else auto. Intel extreme test resulted in 90c max temp on package but core 0 hit 98
> going to just run 4.0ghz at 1.23 volts and leave it alone. I got a great deal on the processor and won't be able to return it.
> 
> Any other ideas? Currently running hyper evo, thinking of getting a h100i.


The H100i would get you up around 1.3v. Worth a shot I suppose.


----------



## ProKoN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Takinato*
> 
> Any other ideas? Currently running hyper evo, thinking of getting a h100i.


Overclocking Haswell really demands a quality cooler if you want to push your clocks.

the hyper evo is not a good quality cooler imo. you would be better off with nocuta nhd-14 if you like air cooling, since they offer free socket mounting hardware in the future if you change motherboards.

i would suggest minimum 240mm AIO cooler for your best results like the h100i.

is the swiftech h220 available in your region? apparently not available for US customers????

my fav cheapo 240mm is the thermaltake water extreme 2.0. i think it performs better than the h100i because the rad is thicker, but then you dont get corsair link, which i could care less about on any give sunday.

http://www.memoryexpress.com/Products/MX39192

the swiftech h220 is by far my Favorite AIO cooler


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarytiger*
> 
> @BangBang I know what you mean. I'm not going to bother pushing the limits anymore. My 2500k wouldn't run stable at anything over 4.5. I obsessed over it for months, tweaking this and that, only to find that it just wasn't a great chip. I don't use synthetics anymore because I could be stable for hours on occt or prime and it would crash on bf3 or video encoding. IMO if you're not an extreme overclocker that loves benching, you should keep it simple and find that sweet spot with reasonable voltage and temps. I'm saving myself the headache this time around.


Yes, I agree. Although I initially started at 4.4, then jumped up to 4.6 for a while and am now at 4.7, so I can't say that I necessarily settled. But I didn't force it either, I just gradually found my sweet spot. Initially when I switched to 4.7 I thought that the thermals from going from 1.225V to 1.285V would be too much and I just figured that I would end up back at 4.6. But they are only slightly higher for gaming, benching, and video compression and nearly identical at idle so I have decided to stay at 4.7.

So basically everyone is different, and so are their rigs and cooling systems. So I wouldn't want to generalize and say that people shouldn't go for their highest stable OC. But I would warn some that chasing a specific OC multi can be a pipe dream, and even dangerous if rushed. I would always suggest putting in the time to get to know your particular chip and what it likes through trial and error. But you definitely seem to have plenty of experience and already know the deal. On the other hand it sounds like you have a keeper and you likely get good thermals with those voltages, I wouldn't want to hold you back either...


----------



## Takinato

Well I just realized that my case is only able to fit smaller ones like kraken x40 and h80i. The h100i fits with modification to case which I'm willing to do but not sure of the other 240mm radiators.


----------



## Big Texas

Just wanted to let you guys know...

ANY MSI Z87 GD65 OWNERS:

the newest bios, version 1.4 was just released.
it seems to add a lot more fine tuning with voltages.
there may have been more bios' released for other boards but i didn't check yet.


----------



## Big Texas

new bios is lookin good with allowing the VCCIN drops


----------



## ProKoN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Takinato*
> 
> Well I just realized that my case is only able to fit smaller ones like kraken x40 and h80i. The h100i fits with modification to case which I'm willing to do but not sure of the other 240mm radiators.


i did what i had to do. i took a case with no water cooling features....and water cooled it









define r4 is a sweet case if it goes on sale.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vNuxXEb-hgA


----------



## killaho

Hey dudes, I just wanted to say that this thread has been very useful in my own efforts to overclock my 4770K. Haswell is a different beast unlike the 2500K I had before. It's definitely trickier to o/c. This thread help shed some light on all the different settings. Thanks Darkwizzie!

Here is what I have so far with my 4770K.

CPU: 4770K delidded
Core Mult: 47
Uncore: 42
Vcore: 1.34
Uncore volt: 1.14
Cooler: Seidon 240m
Ram speed: 1600mhz
Batch #: L310B492
Tested with IXTU plus winamp on repeat











BTW... here is my 2 cents about stability testing programs. IMHO the latest Linpack is the toughest stability test to pass.

http://software.intel.com/en-us/articles/intel-math-kernel-library-linpack-download

If you can pass Linpack at the highest setting you can pretty much pass any other stability test. It generates the most amount of heat. The latest Prime95 being second.

http://www.mersenneforum.org/showpost.php?p=350674&postcount=238

This Prime95 version uses the FMA3 instruction set. It recognizes Haswell. It also generates a ton of heat. Then you have Aida64 and IXTU. I have not tried OCCT on Haswell yet. Anyways thanks again to Darkwizzie and the other posters for sharing useful info to help fellow overclockers.

Cheers!


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Big Texas*
> 
> Just wanted to let you guys know...
> 
> ANY MSI Z87 GD65 OWNERS:
> 
> the newest bios, version 1.4 was just released.
> it seems to add a lot more fine tuning with voltages.
> there may have been more bios' released for other boards but i didn't check yet.


Assuming it's also an update for the g45, heck yeah!


----------



## Anusha

gave up Prime95. something is fishy about it. testing with XTU and H.264.

XTU ran for 13hrs until I stopped it. just the CPU stress test though. didn't do the memory stress test. guess that is not needed if i can pass H.264.

started at 10PM last night and ended at 11am today. 13hrs and 02min to be exact.



now running H.264. been running for 4hrs and 15min without a hiccup.

funny thing is, H.264 also heats up the CPU as much as XTU.







the ambient is pretty high, around 30C and the fans are not running at full speed. but still, that's a bit on the high side, eh?


----------



## Forceman

I wish I understood more of the "why" of Haswell.

Why does it pass one day with a given set of settings only to fail the next with the same settings? (I think that one may be temp related)

Why does it always seem to fail in pass 9 or 10 or IBT? Why does it always seem to fail in minute 10 or 11 of a Handbrake encode? (maybe also temp related?)

Why does x264 encoding take so much more Vcore for stability than IBT (in my case +0.025V)? What is x264 stressing differently than IBT, and is there a voltage other than Vcore that would fix it? (maybe it is memory controller related?)


----------



## t0tum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> 9c is a red herring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways, maybe I can start building a small Bsod code list. 101, Vccin, 124 vcore, 9c ???


I second this.

101 - more vccin is needed, can be caused by raising vcore, SA/analog/digital, ring, without raising vccin. Simply not enough input voltage for cpu.
124 - more vcore is needed, but also too much vcore is applied. Can also mean bad frequency/uncore relation. Adjusting ring voltage without touching other settings can help.
9c, 0A, 01A, 0F7, etc - seems memory related (SA/analog/digital), but can also be resolved by aplying more vcore.


----------



## byardz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> I wish I understood more of the "why" of Haswell.
> 
> *Why does it pass one day with a given set of settings only to fail the next with the same settings?* (I think that one may be temp related)
> 
> Why does it always seem to fail in pass 9 or 10 or IBT? Why does it always seem to fail in minute 10 or 11 of a Handbrake encode? (maybe also temp related?)
> 
> Why does x264 encoding take so much more Vcore for stability than IBT (in my case +0.025V)? What is x264 stressing differently than IBT, and is there a voltage other than Vcore that would fix it? (maybe it is memory controller related?)


Yeah lol

One day it"ll pass the stress, next day it bsod's...puts me and I'm sure anyone else who gets this in a serious state of confusion.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *byardz*
> 
> Yeah lol
> 
> One day it"ll pass the stress, next day it bsod's...puts me and I'm sure anyone else who gets this in a serious state of confusion.


Yup, exactly what happened to me. Heck yeah 8 hours stable on P95 at 4.4GHz,. *Let's system cool down and then plays BF3 on and off for a good 3-4 hours, BSOD? ***?!?!?

Then, I said screw it and pushed passed to 4.5GHz, so far no BSODs! Oh Haswell.....


----------



## BoredErica

I go to sleep and come back, 28 replies lol.

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *ProKoN*
> 
> I dont mind being a crash test dummy!
> 
> Did you check out my guide? Im looking for feedback as well.
> 
> My only issue with your guide is p95. Since it is not validated for haswell. I also included a memory stability section and a "how to" enable low power modes
> 
> Thanks for being a valuble community member


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> What exactly does this "Prime95 is not validated for Haswell" even mean? Shouldn't we be able to run any program with our CPU? If it is not validated means Prime95 doesn't check every part of the CPU, then fine. But I find Prime95 to be much stressful than all others. LinX/IBT is mostly for testing your cooling; Prime will crash if LinX crashes, but not the other way around.
> 
> Or is there something wrong with Prime95? A bug perhaps?
> 
> That's said, I've moved to XTU as well. But it is much lighter than Prime. XTU's been running fine for 10hrs. I'll stop at 12hrs and do some h.264.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ProKoN*
> 
> Yep p95 has not been updated to stress the new instruction sets, avx2. It can not cope with adaptive voltage, thus in turn overvolting the cpu. Unless you set your vcore mode to manual or static. Use whatever works for you. I just recommend xtu because it does not face these challenges, it is developed by intel and updated fairly frequently.
> 
> When I suggest xtu to a noobie it usually saves me time and headaches when helping with an overclock. It is the only software I have found that displays all system vitals..ring ratio, ring voltage piv...etc
Click to expand...

Can you link me your guide?

I don't see a problem with running Prime with Haswell. Nothing is 'officially' validated for Haswell, I don't think Intel's own utility is verified for anything, they provide something as is. For example if we're going to stress with linpack that uses AVX2. the voltage bump will be significant, probably moreso than Prime under adaptive. Those utlities, aida included, all bump the voltage above set maximum. It's a matter of how much load you're getting (at least part of it is). Some people I watch on Youtube thinks Haswell can be damaged from Prime... yeah, if you leave it on adaptive and stress. The same can be said and said even more urgently for Linpack. So I guess that just leaves with the fact that Prime does not stress all the parts of the CPU. Whether that means it is irrelevent is harder to establish. There still are people crashing Prime. And what exactly is prime? It's mathematics. The CPU can't do math? Let's not forget Prime has AVX.

Just something to think about. I don't feel there is enough data for me to remove Prime from my guide alltogether.

And thanks, I try to help if I can around these parts.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clexzor*
> 
> I thought 9c was iether ram or driver crash...
> 
> Anywyas yeah ive ran my uncore above 1.4v shorlty to try and get my 5.2ghz to bench on 3dmark lol
> but from what ive seen im sure 1.4+ on uncore voltage want do any damage that hard overclocking wont already do so enjoy brotha!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but ya main voltahge imo to look out for is the input voltage imo stay below 2.2v for a 24/7 period.


I heard somebody died on 2.2v input voltage! Err, the CPU, not the person.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> How do you guys define stock VID? Do you just set it to x35 manually and check what it shows, for example mine would be 1.04v in this case? If I check it under Cinebench it's 1.035v. If I check it under Prime Blend it's 1.09v.
> 
> Also when posting temps, can you mention if you're delidded.


My chart already includes "delidded" under "cooling solution" if the person has delidded. If I didn't add delidded, it means it's not delidded.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarytiger*
> 
> @BangBang I know what you mean. I'm not going to bother pushing the limits anymore. My 2500k wouldn't run stable at anything over 4.5. I obsessed over it for months, tweaking this and that, only to find that it just wasn't a great chip. I don't use synthetics anymore because I could be stable for hours on occt or prime and it would crash on bf3 or video encoding. IMO if you're not an extreme overclocker that loves benching, you should keep it simple and find that sweet spot with reasonable voltage and temps. I'm saving myself the headache this time around.


Thing is though, 'reasonable temps and voltage', even that phrase varies with people. I'm running 4.6ghz at 1.425v right now in attempt to be 24/7 stable under chess. Many people won't need that sort of stability but I do. For me it's tolerable, temps are tolerable, it's a matter of nor crashing and not being voltage degraded. If I look at it in context: 4.5 required 1.28v. 4.7 requires god knows what volts to be stable (I tried 1.5v and failed, miserably). So which is the sweet spot?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Takinato*
> 
> No matter what I have done, I have not been able to get 4.2 stable besides 1.26 volts which seems higher tan most people. Batch #L313B335
> Current stable 4.2 x42 uncore 35, ram 1600, core volts 1.26, everything else auto. Intel extreme test resulted in 90c max temp on package but core 0 hit 98
> going to just run 4.0ghz at 1.23 volts and leave it alone. I got a great deal on the processor and won't be able to return it.
> 
> Any other ideas? Currently running hyper evo, thinking of getting a h100i.


I think your CPU is below average and you are thermally limited. Either delid, get h100i (I dunno why everybody gets that, x60 seems slightly better), or use an easier synthetic.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProKoN*
> 
> Overclocking Haswell really demands a quality cooler if you want to push your clocks.
> 
> the hyper evo is not a good quality cooler imo. you would be better off with nocuta nhd-14 if you like air cooling, since they offer free socket mounting hardware in the future if you change motherboards.
> 
> i would suggest minimum 240mm AIO cooler for your best results like the h100i.
> 
> is the swiftech h220 available in your region? apparently not available for US customers????
> 
> my fav cheapo 240mm is the thermaltake water extreme 2.0. i think it performs better than the h100i because the rad is thicker, but then you dont get corsair link, which i could care less about on any give sunday.
> 
> http://www.memoryexpress.com/Products/MX39192
> 
> the swiftech h220 is by far my Favorite AIO cooler


I think Swiftech is quiet, that's what it has going for it vs x60 Kraken. It's kind of like Noctua vs Silver Arrow. Personally I'd rather have the louder option because hell, my case fans are louder than those fans so the quiet-ness of those things don't matter.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Big Texas*
> 
> Just wanted to let you guys know...
> 
> ANY MSI Z87 GD65 OWNERS:
> 
> the newest bios, version 1.4 was just released.
> it seems to add a lot more fine tuning with voltages.
> there may have been more bios' released for other boards but i didn't check yet.


THERE'S NO NEW BIOS FOR G45 USERS WAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH









Notice:

The g45 gaming motherboard now has a new Audio driver, so if you use integrated, check it out!!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killaho*
> 
> Hey dudes, I just wanted to say that this thread has been very useful in my own efforts to overclock my 4770K. Haswell is a different beast unlike the 2500K I had before. It's definitely trickier to o/c. This thread help shed some light on all the different settings. Thanks Darkwizzie!
> 
> Here is what I have so far with my 4770K.
> 
> CPU: 4770K delidded
> Core Mult: 47
> Uncore: 42
> Vcore: 1.34
> Uncore volt: 1.14
> Cooler: Seidon 240m
> Ram speed: 1600mhz
> Batch #: L310B492
> Tested with IXTU plus winamp on repeat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW... here is my 2 cents about stability testing programs. IMHO the latest Linpack is the toughest stability test to pass.
> 
> http://software.intel.com/en-us/articles/intel-math-kernel-library-linpack-download
> 
> If you can pass Linpack at the highest setting you can pretty much pass any other stability test. It generates the most amount of heat. The latest Prime95 being second.
> 
> http://www.mersenneforum.org/showpost.php?p=350674&postcount=238
> 
> This Prime95 version uses the FMA3 instruction set. It recognizes Haswell. It also generates a ton of heat. Then you have Aida64 and IXTU. I have not tried OCCT on Haswell yet. Anyways thanks again to Darkwizzie and the other posters for sharing useful info to help fellow overclockers.
> 
> Cheers!


Thanks, I try my best to help.

Congrats, your settings have been charted into the Google Doc and you have met the requirements for picture verification!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Assuming it's also an update for the g45, heck yeah!


Nope. 
But maybe there will be a new one now they are done with gd65.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> I wish I understood more of the "why" of Haswell.
> 
> Why does it pass one day with a given set of settings only to fail the next with the same settings? (I think that one may be temp related)
> 
> Why does it always seem to fail in pass 9 or 10 or IBT? Why does it always seem to fail in minute 10 or 11 of a Handbrake encode? (maybe also temp related?)
> 
> Why does x264 encoding take so much more Vcore for stability than IBT (in my case +0.025V)? What is x264 stressing differently than IBT, and is there a voltage other than Vcore that would fix it? (maybe it is memory controller related?)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t0tum*
> 
> I second this.
> 
> 101 - more vccin is needed, can be caused by raising vcore, SA/analog/digital, ring, without raising vccin. Simply not enough input voltage for cpu.
> 124 - more vcore is needed, but also too much vcore is applied. Can also mean bad frequency/uncore relation. Adjusting ring voltage without touching other settings can help.
> 9c, 0A, 01A, 0F7, etc - seems memory related (SA/analog/digital), but can also be resolved by aplying more vcore.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *byardz*
> 
> Yeah lol
> 
> One day it"ll pass the stress, next day it bsod's...puts me and I'm sure anyone else who gets this in a serious state of confusion.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Yup, exactly what happened to me. Heck yeah 8 hours stable on P95 at 4.4GHz,. *Let's system cool down and then plays BF3 on and off for a good 3-4 hours, BSOD? ***?!?!?
> 
> Then, I said screw it and pushed passed to 4.5GHz, so far no BSODs! Oh Haswell.....


What temps are you guys hitting? I'm hitting 80C max typically, I've hit 82C for a split second once in like 48 hours of chess.

Stability is a funny thing for me too, I've lasted 48 hours of chess, but then I've Bsoded in 15 minutes of chess.


----------



## Takinato

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I think your CPU is below average and you are thermally limited. Either delid, get h100i (I dunno why everybody gets that, x60 seems slightly better), or use an easier synthetic.


Considering i paid less then $200 for the CPU, I'm ok with it being below average, just need to find out if the kraken fits my case with minor modifications. I have it at 4.0ghz right now and i'll just leave it there.


----------



## givmedew

where do I download the chess benchmark the OP used?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *givmedew*
> 
> where do I download the chess benchmark the OP used?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Hey deepor.
> 
> I am using Arena 3.0 GUI which is free.
> 
> I am also using Houdini 3.0 for stressing because it's what I use for real life workloads. I use that as stressing, and Houdini 3 is the strongest engine out there today. If the author can push more performance out of it by juicing the CPU to do more work, you bet the author would do it. The point is to simulate, realistically, how much load, temps, stress, you would end up putting on a CPU in real life in a worst case scenario and I think Houdini does it well considering it does not elevate temps to insane amounts like synthetics do. So if I get 70C, I know I won't get higher than that gaming, or doing other stuff.
> 
> I have not tested other engines, candidates could be Stockfish, Rybka, Komodo, Critter. I'm guessing it won't make a big difference but I can test it later if you want.
> 
> When you have engines play against each other what happens is, when the game switches sides, there is a momentary pause between calculations, like when it's now black's turn, there will be a second worth of time where CPU doesn't calculate. So I believe having one engine calculate nonstop would be best for stability. One way to acheive that is to set the time for the game to infinite, and stop when you're done. You can also set 5 hours per move and it'll stop after 5 hours.
> 
> However running a chess tournament where engines go head to head seems to stress more than I thought too. I'm giving it a variety of workloads right now.
> 
> The position I typically use for infinite analysis is the opening position, move 1 for white. Just don't pick some stupid position where the game is basically over. For engine vs engine matches, of course, we start with opening position and play like a regular chess engine match. If you are interested, I made a quick tutorial to those who have never done any chess stuff.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tZJLrBAiCN0
> 
> One of the reasons why I use Chess instead of encoding is because I don't encode with CPU only to simulate all cores. Well, I rarely encode to begin with, but when I do, I use OpenCL so CPU doesn't go to 100%. But I can force CPU only for stressing though. Plus, I have chess already installed and I know chess pretty well, so there's no hassle with installing or learning, etc. Oh, and I actually use Chess, lol. If I crash at chess, I have a problem because my work still crash when I'm asleep. if I only crash in CPU only encoding, that doesn't really matter as much because I don't do CPU only encoding even if I do encode.
> 
> I personally find it fun to just play around even when I'm not analyzing things or doing large-scale tournaments. It's a mighty fine CPU benchmarks, it can even accurately pinpoint a performance change for each multiplier increase in uncore. You try to benchmark CPU performance in games, you'll have a hard time already, because more CPU is used in AI heavy scenes typically full of action which is hard to replicate AND games are still typically more GPU reliant, expect less FPS change... but what if I'm changing uncore which affects performance way less than core? You will never see a gradual FPS increase as I gradually increase uncore.


----------



## deepor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *givmedew*
> 
> where do I download the chess benchmark the OP used?


To add to that answer you already got (watch that video!), here's what I found out:

The engine OP uses, you probably can't use as it's not free.

Here's what you should probably search for and download:

Arena 3.0 (this is the UI)
Critter 1.6a
Rybka 2.3.2a
Houdini 1.5a
Stockfish 4

The mentioned video will show you how to install the engines in Arena. Then run a tournament with two or more of those engines. For the Stockfish engine, you first have to load it once by itself and right-click on the output window and choose configure, then look for the "threads" option and increase it to 4 from the default 1. It won't use all CPU cores otherwise. The other engines will work fine without doing anything. You can also search for an opening book, I guess, and set that up in Arena and for the engines, but that's not really needed (Critter comes with its own book so it will handily win the tournament and I didn't like that).


----------



## BrX1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> The g45 gaming motherboard now has a new Audio driver, so if you use integrated, check it out!!!


Where did You saw that kind of update?

Just check the bios release dates of GD65 and G45, last one was 2 day after, and the earlier one was at the same day, so we need to just wait tho.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> My chart already includes "delidded" under "cooling solution" if the person has delidded. If I didn't add delidded, it means it's not delidded.


Yeah.. except some of them are just BS. You cannot run 1.3+v on air and supposedly not throttle. That's what I've been asking all along, I see 90+ degrees when I'm at 1.3v and that's under water.


----------



## BrX1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Yeah.. except some of them are just BS. You cannot run 1.3+v on air and supposedly not throttle. That's what I've been asking all along, I see 90+ degrees when I'm at 1.3v and that's under water.


I am on air, and on 1.34 I was below 85*C. So Yours cooling probably sucks


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrX1991*
> 
> Where did You saw that kind of update?
> 
> Just check the bios release dates of GD65 and G45, last one was 2 day after, and the earlier one was at the same day, so we need to just wait tho.


I used the MSi update utllity they have. It's half decent if you don't want to visit their site and double check the latest version for everything.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Yeah.. except some of them are just BS. You cannot run 1.3+v on air and supposedly not throttle. That's what I've been asking all along, I see 90+ degrees when I'm at 1.3v and that's under water.


I am not a BSer. I ran 1.5v on high end air doing chess, hitting 91C. Gaming will be a bit cooler. If you want to challenge the legitimacy of both my entire chart and my own results then you better have tons of proof to prove I'm lying. If you are getting higher temps than others, the first thing you do isn't to accuse me or anybody else of fraud, you ask what's up.

And to say "you'll throttle" is terribly vague. Will I throttle under 1.3v? That's as vague as saying "how many ghz is your cpu?" without specifying what CPU. 1.3v under what cooling, delid or not, under what activity?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deepor*
> 
> To add to that answer you already got (watch that video!), here's what I found out:
> 
> The engine OP uses, you probably can't use as it's not free.
> 
> Here's what you should probably search for and download:
> 
> Arena 3.0 (this is the UI)
> Critter 1.6a
> Rybka 2.3.2a
> Houdini 1.5a
> Stockfish 4
> 
> The mentioned video will show you how to install the engines in Arena. Then run a tournament with two or more of those engines. For the Stockfish engine, you first have to load it once by itself and right-click on the output window and choose configure, then look for the "threads" option and increase it to 4 from the default 1. It won't use all CPU cores otherwise. The other engines will work fine without doing anything. You can also search for an opening book, I guess, and set that up in Arena and for the engines, but that's not really needed (Critter comes with its own book so it will handily win the tournament and I didn't like that).


Meh. Just use Houdini 1.5a. Very powerful, and very easy to use. Simply do what I did for Houdini 3, same exact installation and usage instructions. Stockfish 4 and Komodo might be slightly stronger than Houdini 1.5a but for the purposes of stressing it doesn't matter.

Stockfish 4 is new, I wonder how well it stacks against Houdini 3. Very likely Houdini 3 is still top dog but it's catching up. Houdini 3 seems to win by a large margin in blitz games but for loner time controls the advantage thins out a bit.

Well, I guess you don't care, most of you guys use it for stressing only, lol.


----------



## pandalin

I think he's talking about stress testing, not daily usage. I think also that 1.3+ on air in linx or prime with avx, it can't be below 90. Lidded that is.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pandalin*
> 
> I think he's talking about stress testing, not daily usage. I think also that 1.3+ on air in linx or prime with avx, it can't be below 90. Lidded that is.


He didn't specify. if you don't specify it can mean anything. Even stressing is vague. How stable is stable enough? How hot is too hot? Linpack or Prime or Aida? Chess or encoding? If somebody is going to call others' results BS they better elaborate.


----------



## deepor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Meh. Just use Houdini 1.5a. Very powerful, and very easy to use. Simply do what I did for Houdini 3, same exact installation and usage instructions. Stockfish 4 and Komodo might be slightly stronger than Houdini 1.5a but for the purposes of stressing it doesn't matter.
> 
> Stockfish 4 is new, I wonder how well it stacks against Houdini 3. Very likely Houdini 3 is still top dog but it's catching up. Houdini 3 seems to win by a large margin in blitz games but for loner time controls the advantage thins out a bit.
> 
> Well, I guess you don't care, most of you guys use it for stressing only, lol.


I was worried that an engine might behave differently regarding BSODs, program crashes and WHEA-Logger events, just like prime95 and IBT seems to be pretty bad at detecting instability, so I thought I'd just use all of them. With that tournament feature, Arena cycles through the different engines by itself without user input, so it's easy to use more than one or two.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deepor*
> 
> I was worried that an engine might behave differently regarding BSODs, program crashes and WHEA-Logger events, just like prime95 and IBT seems to be pretty bad at detecting instability, so I thought I'd just use all of them. With that tournament feature, Arena cycles through the different engines by itself without user input, so it's easy to use more than one or two.


Hmm, I don't know enough about how the different programs stress the CPU and how it affects stability to know the answer.

Every night I have the computer continue my chess tournament, I'm running Houdini 3 over and over. Please to say no Bsods when I woke up today, that's always nice to see, no?


----------



## tomxlr8

I'm pretty glad I tried out adaptive mode today.

I've been running 45x at 1.32 static and it was stable even under Prime/linpack.

Today I tried 45x adaptive set to (after testing) 1.25v. Essentially for the most part it selects 1.264 for IXU and games, for prime 1.344 and for linpack 1.36 (you could say it just plainly ignores my target).

Even at the extreme 1.36 the temps are manageable and don't go past 90C so in all I'm quite happy and can live with this. It means my temps are far lower because going from 1.32 to 1.264 for everyday use is about -10C and the PC knows when to ramp the voltage up if I decide to be cruel to it and open a can of linpack on it.

Tomorrow I'll see if I can get uncore up from 40x closer to 45x and stable with similar approach. For now it's on adaptive at 40x 1.15v. I haven't done a long stress test yet but I'll find out overnight


----------



## tioslash

Hi there. I´ve been o'cing and testing my 4670K for a few days now, and was able to reach [email protected] stable so far, but my question is regarding the Uncore. Currently I didn´t change anything related to that, so it´s clock and voltage are all on "Auto", and since I have the power saving features enabled, it goes down to 800mhz as my CPU does when idling, and up to 4Ghz full load. But is there a way to monitor the Ring Voltage? I couldn´t find any software that shows me the reading to that in real-time. In my bios the Auto setting is at 1.050v, but I have no idea how much it goes up when it clocks to the 4Ghz..

Should I set a voltage for the vRing manually aswell to be safe, or leaving at "Auto" is fine? Thanks for any help!


----------



## flopper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tioslash*
> 
> Hi there. I´ve been o'cing and testing my 4670K for a few days now, and was able to reach [email protected] stable so far, but my question is regarding the Uncore. Currently I didn´t change anything related to that, so it´s clock and voltage are all on "Auto", and since I have the power saving features enabled, it goes down to 800mhz as my CPU does when idling, and up to 4Ghz full load. But is there a way to monitor the Ring Voltage? I couldn´t find any software that shows me the reading to that in real-time. In my bios the Auto setting is at 1.050v, but I have no idea how much it goes up when it clocks to the 4Ghz..
> 
> Should I set a voltage for the vRing manually aswell to be safe, or leaving at "Auto" is fine? Thanks for any help!


auto normally is fine.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tioslash*
> 
> Hi there. I´ve been o'cing and testing my 4670K for a few days now, and was able to reach [email protected] stable so far, but my question is regarding the Uncore. Currently I didn´t change anything related to that, so it´s clock and voltage are all on "Auto", and since I have the power saving features enabled, it goes down to 800mhz as my CPU does when idling, and up to 4Ghz full load. But is there a way to monitor the Ring Voltage? I couldn´t find any software that shows me the reading to that in real-time. In my bios the Auto setting is at 1.050v, but I have no idea how much it goes up when it clocks to the 4Ghz..
> 
> Should I set a voltage for the vRing manually aswell to be safe, or leaving at "Auto" is fine? Thanks for any help!


It depends on the motherboard. Some motherboards are good rules that don't hit bad voltages (you'll just crash from lack of volts instead but beats potentially frying a chip) and some mobos have bad auto rules. Just make sure the uncore voltage isn't above 1.35v. If you care about using less volts if possible you should manually do the uncore later on. If you set you core power settings so that it sips power on idle and do the same settings for uncore I'd assume it'd be the same for your uncore voltage.


----------



## ProKoN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Can you link me your guide?


http://linustechtips.com/main/topic/41234-intel-haswell-4670k-4770k-overclocking-guide/

I will post a link in my thread to your guide as an alternative to mine. thanks


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProKoN*
> 
> http://linustechtips.com/main/topic/41234-intel-haswell-4670k-4770k-overclocking-guide/
> 
> I will post a link in my thread to your guide as an alternative to mine. thanks


It's quite unfortunate, I see many comments on Youtube and people have no clue how to overclock Haswell beyond "core multiplier and core voltage".


----------



## ProKoN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> It's quite unfortunate, I see many comments on Youtube and people have no clue how to overclock Haswell beyond "core multiplier and core voltage".


lol thats how I found you and this guide. you posted a comment and linked the guide on the ncix overclocking haswell tutorial.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProKoN*
> 
> lol thats how I found you and this guide. you posted a comment and linked the guide on the ncix overclocking haswell tutorial.


ROFLMAO, really? XD

That was the only comment where I linked to this guide!









Welcome to Overrclock.net!


----------



## ProKoN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> ROFLMAO, really? XD
> That was the only comment where I linked to this guide!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to Overrclock.net!


careful, you never know whos gonna find you on the youtube...and stalk your thread

i think the dot(net) may have confused simple minded users, since you cant post links in the comments


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProKoN*
> 
> careful, you never know whos gonna find you on the youtube...and stalk your thread
> 
> i think the dot(net) may have confused simple minded users, since you cant post links in the comments


Yea... I don't post any personal info on Youtube, there's really nothing worth stalking on there.


----------



## ProKoN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Yea... I don't post any personal info on Youtube, there's really nothing worth stalking on there.


and just to note I believe you and I posted a guide for similar reasons. all the other guides on the youtube are rubbish just rubbish. no one explains the ring bus and finding ring bus stability. lots of misinformation about ram speeds.

JJ, TTL, Linus,Elrick, pc per all those guides are rubbish.

i think the only guide\overview worth noting is asus JJ and anandtech


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProKoN*
> 
> and just to note I believe you and I posted a guide for similar reasons. all the other guides on the youtube are rubbish just rubbish. no one explains the ring bus and finding ring bus stability. lots of misinformation about ram speeds.
> 
> JJ, TTL, Linus,Elrick, pc per all those guides are rubbish.
> 
> i think the only guide\overview worth noting is asus JJ and anandtech


It's too bad, I suscribe to Linus and Tek Syndicate but Logan's guide is just inadequate as it's basically JJ's guide all over again. Even Wendell got it wrong, agreeing with Logan that Prime may damage the CPU... as would any synthetic when run under adaptive mode, which would achieve the spike in voltage. I mean, I understand the Youtubers have other videos to make but yeah, it's really hard to find a decent guide on Youtube, and those were what I had to go by when I started overclocking.

JJ knows a lot, no doubt. He said he and his team OC'ed many, many CPUs. I think most of the things he said were valid to some degree but his take on Uncore made me have to go around busting some uncore bottleneck myths in my own thread.


----------



## ProKoN

imo, i personally have nothing good to say about logan other than his intro music is cool and he can sometimes be entertaining.. I find he lacks technical insight . i liked him better when he did tiger direct videos

jj is very intelligent in terms of marketing and from a hardware purest standpoint but his visits became very repetitive and he kept saying the same things repeatedly. granularity, ethos......just to name a couple.

no one really thought about people running a 50.00 air cooling solution, when publishing their guides.

i like linus. i think hes

intelligent

honest

smart from a marketing, consumer, enthusiast standpoint...

established

best haswell overview imo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7vAJZbGxc3w


----------



## tellis

UPS was nice to me today, ordered from newegg. Gonna crack it open tomorrow.


----------



## ProKoN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tellis*
> 
> UPS was nice to me today, ordered from newegg. Gonna crack it open tomorrow.


im excited too!. lets see what this batch and your understanding of haswell can yield!


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProKoN*
> 
> imo, i personally have nothing good to say about logan other than his intro music is cool and he can sometimes be entertaining.. I find he lacks technical insight . i liked hime better when he did tiger direct videos
> 
> jj is very intelligent in terms of marketing and from a hardware purest standpoint but his visits became very repetitive and he kept saying the same things repeatedly. granularity, ethos......just to name a couple.
> 
> no one really thought about people running a 50.00 air cooling solution, when publishing their guides.
> 
> i like linus. i think hes
> 
> intelligent
> 
> honest
> 
> smart from a marketing, consumer, enthusiast standpoint...
> 
> established


Logan's a funny dude. Wendell seems to have more insight and the Tek is pretty good.

About JJ... yeah I suppose. His talks become pretty long but it beats having no info on their product at all for sure.

Linus said he thought delidding is pointless. His guide on Haswell overclocking isn't much better. On issues in his WAN show he does try to give things a good thinking. They need to fix their internet issues and get 1080p, those two things bother me the most.

I think the best way to ensure info you get is correct is to refer to forum posts... many forum posts. We want many opinions but we don't want opinions from idiots, therefore when looking for advice I always view the things said in something like Newegg reviews with a generous dash of salt.

This is why I like OCN. It fits a what I want... multiple opinions, but typically high enough quality at the same time.


----------



## Takinato

4.0 crashed at 1.21 volts in Final fantasy reborn, just defaulted back to 3.5, until I can upgrade the cooling.


----------



## ProKoN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Logan's a funny dude. Wendell seems to have more insight and the Tek is pretty good.
> About JJ... yeah I suppose. His talks become pretty long but it beats having no info on their product at all for sure.
> Linus said he thought delidding is pointless. His guide on Haswell overclocking isn't much better. On issues in his WAN show he does try to give things a good thinking. They need to fix their internet issues and get 1080p, those two things bother me the most.
> 
> I think the best way to ensure info you get is correct is to refer to forum posts... many forum posts. We want many opinions but we don't want opinions from idiots, therefore when looking for advice I always view the things said in something like Newegg reviews with a generous dash of salt.
> 
> This is why I like OCN. It fits a what I want... multiple opinions, but typically high enough quality at the same time.


I agree with you 100% these people are have to consider how they impact their sponsors and the community. i just like to see the new tech get reviewed to give me a general idea of whats going on.

likewise, i prefer feedback from the community and more importantly my own personal validation.


----------



## tellis

My plan so far is:
test stock
test highest oc
delid if temps are high
run naked die with my waterblock using prolima pk-3, mainly because it's one of the best non-conductive TIMs and clean up is much easier.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProKoN*
> 
> I agree with you 100% these people are have to consider how they impact their sponsors and the community. i just like to see the new tech get reviewed to give me a general idea of whats going on.
> 
> likewise, i prefer feedback from the community and more importantly my own personal validation.


How many Youtubers with many suscribers really went into any depth about delidding? None I can think of.

Hey, I came to OCN when I was looking for a new monitor and I heard about the Korean monitors. And I love my monitor today.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Takinato*
> 
> 4.0 crashed at 1.21 volts in Final fantasy reborn, just defaulted back to 3.5, until I can upgrade the cooling.


That's too bad, I got 4.0 at 1.2v via auto-overclock on MSi 'OCGenie' at the start. I hope you don't end up with a below-average CPU.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tellis*
> 
> My plan so far is:
> test stock
> test highest oc
> delid if temps are high
> run naked die with my waterblock using prolima pk-3, mainly because it's one of the best non-conductive TIMs and clean up is much easier.
> What stress test are you thinking of running?


----------



## tellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> What stress test are you thinking of running?


Gonna use the latest version of prime95 that you quoted on page 127

http://www.mersenneforum.org/showpost.php?p=350674&postcount=238


----------



## nitroxyl

Currently overclocked to 4.3 GHz and running FAHCore Full load on for 5 hours at 68 Degrees Celsius maximum. Similar results in Prime95 for 3 hours.
I know FAHCore isn't a really good stress tester but I thought I'd give my OC a more realistic usage scenario.

My core voltage is at 1.22, should I continue overclocking to see the potential?











Oops, forgot to mention my specs:
i5-4670k
Zalman CNPS9900MAX-B cooler
MSI Z87-G41
Corsair Vengeance 8GB RAM


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nitroxyl*
> 
> Currently overclocked to 4.3 GHz and running FAHCore Full load on for 5 hours at 68 Degrees Celsius maximum.
> 
> My core voltage is at 1.22, should I continue overclocking to see the potential?


Obviously yes.









You have the headroom in spades.

Report back when you've reached an overclock closer to the max you can get and I'll chart it in my thread.


----------



## Mull1s

Im starting to hate haswell!
Have been running at 4.6Ghz for some days now at 1.25V .. doing all kinds of stress testing (long ones too) and suddenly, 124 bsod!
This happened while playing HoN (Heroes of Newerth), i thought ok lets bump the voltage abit.

But haswell had other thoughts.. i have been even more unstable when adding a few volts up to 1.275.
I even had to put the multi at 45 and it has been running good now on stress for 10 hours, any ideas on how to get back to 4.6Ghz?

My settings:

Core multi: 45
Vcore: 1.275
VCCIN: 1.82
Cache multi: 43
Cache voltage: adaptive 1.18V + 0.020 offset = 1.2v total
VCCSA: stock
IO-Digtal: +0.10 offset
IO-Analog: stock

I am also running a smaller OC on the RAM to 2000Mhz from 1600 but since i get 124 bsods im thinking this might not be the issue.
Temps are also not an issue, i am getting temps of 67-70C at highest.
Thanks


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mull1s*
> 
> Im starting to hate haswell!
> Have been running at 4.6Ghz for some days now at 1.25V .. doing all kinds of stress testing (long ones too) and suddenly, 124 bsod!
> This happened while playing HoN (Heroes of Newerth), i thought ok lets bump the voltage abit.
> 
> But haswell had other thoughts.. i have been even more unstable when adding a few volts up to 1.275.
> I even had to put the multi at 45 and it has been running good now on stress for 10 hours, any ideas on how to get back to 4.6Ghz?
> 
> My settings:
> 
> Core multi: 45
> Vcore: 1.275
> VCCIN: 1.82
> Cache multi: 43
> Cache voltage: adaptive 1.18V + 0.020 offset = 1.2v total
> VCCSA: stock
> IO-Digtal: +0.10 offset
> IO-Digtal: stock
> 
> I am also running a smaller OC on the RAM to 2000Mhz from 1600 but since i get 124 bsods im thinking this might not be the issue.
> Temps are also not an issue, i am getting temps of 67-70C at highest.
> Thanks


On the bright side, even if you are stuck with 4.5 you'll still be doing better than Sandy or Ivy.

'IO-Digtal: +0.10 offset

IO-Digtal: stock'

Wut?

Try 1.3v, if temps will die just simply game as you normally do, check out what happens then. Otherwise, just strip the uncore back to stock, ram to stock, it's too hard to discern what is causing the issue.


----------



## givmedew

Hey guys...

Was wondering if I could get some input on this.

These are my 4.6GHz settings. I have never received a BSOD with these settings at 4.6GHz yet even at 4.5GHz workers are failing after a while. Also with these temps am I ok to go higher with the vcore? 1.35v is starting to make me worry. My chip is not delidded and I don't think I am going to delidd it. Even on prime95 they actually usually stay below 70c but then once in a while every few minutes they spike into the 80s or even sometimes the low 90s and then go back down. It isn't throttling because it never reaches those temps.

My biggest question is why are the workers failing? VCore, VRIN, Cache, Memory?


----------



## Takinato

[quote name="Darkwizzie" url="/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-thread-with-statistics/1290#post_20699893"

That's too bad, I got 4.0 at 1.2v via auto-overclock on MSi 'OCGenie' at the start. I hope you don't end up with a below-average CPU.

[/quote]

I'll try the auto 4.0 maybe later but I'm worried about my temps with this hyper evo, might get the nh-d14 and try over clocking again later when I do.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Takinato*
> 
> I'll try the auto 4.0 maybe later but I'm worried about my temps with this hyper evo, might get the nh-d14 and try over clocking again later when I do.


Oh no, I'm not recommending auto overclocking, I'm saying I happened to (accidently probably) hit autoOC when I installed the computer and worked with the BIOS and its presets worked. And a CPU that requires the voltages it does at the speed I crank it is typical of a CPU that is slightly below average.

So you have Evo now...Personally I would just get a x60 if you're dead set on a hard synthetic as being a requirement for an OC to be considered stable. It's a pain to sell Evo, and if I'm go through with the bother of buying another cooling solution, might as well get a very good one. If you know, the budget allows, etc, etc.

Good luck with OC and I look forward to charting your final overclock when you have it ready.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *givmedew*
> 
> Hey guys...
> 
> Was wondering if I could get some input on this.
> 
> These are my 4.6GHz settings. I have never received a BSOD with these settings at 4.6GHz yet even at 4.5GHz workers are failing after a while. Also with these temps am I ok to go higher with the vcore? 1.35v is starting to make me worry. My chip is not delidded and I don't think I am going to delidd it. Even on prime95 they actually usually stay below 70c but then once in a while every few minutes they spike into the 80s or even sometimes the low 90s and then go back down. It isn't throttling because it never reaches those temps.
> 
> My biggest question is why are the workers failing? VCore, VRIN, Cache, Memory?


Is the fail the rounding error I've heard about? Only one other member has posted about htis, Anusha. He said he fixed it by upping Vrin and Vcore together.


----------



## givmedew

My vcore is already much much higher than what I needed to be stable at 4.5GHz in Aida64 all my games and weeks of just using the computer. I think I was at 1.280 at 4.5GHz. Now I am using my 4.6GHz voltage settings at 4.5GHz and still getting errors.

I am going to try to up the Vrin.

But my Vrin is already at 1.9V

Wondering if I should just call it quits on prime95

This chips seem to be more elusive than the i7-9xx chips.


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Is the fail the rounding error I've heard about? Only one other member has posted about htis, Anusha. He said he fixed it by upping Vrin and Vcore together.


i take everything back. i don't know anything about Haswell.

see, i did 12hr+ XTU and 6hr+ Handbrake in the daytime
last night i got to sleep with a queue put into HandBrake and it had crashed when i woke up. not a BSOD. just a system reset. no effing idea what is causing these non-BSOD crashes.


----------



## Takinato

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Oh no, I'm not recommending auto overclocking, I'm saying I happened to (accidently probably) hit autoOC when I installed the computer and worked with the BIOS and its presets worked. And a CPU that requires the voltages it does at the speed I crank it is typical of a CPU that is slightly below average.
> 
> So you have Evo now...Personally I would just get a x60 if you're dead set on a hard synthetic as being a requirement for an OC to be considered stable. It's a pain to sell Evo, and if I'm go through with the bother of buying another cooling solution, might as well get a very good one. If you know, the budget allows, etc, etc.
> 
> Good luck with OC and I look forward to charting your final overclock when you have it ready.


The problem is 240m radiators don't fit without modifications in my case and I'm not really looking to get a new one. I'm sitting here debating on phanteks ph-tc14pe and nh-d14.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *givmedew*
> 
> My vcore is already much much higher than what I needed to be stable at 4.5GHz in Aida64 all my games and weeks of just using the computer. I think I was at 1.280 at 4.5GHz. Now I am using my 4.6GHz voltage settings at 4.5GHz and still getting errors.
> 
> I am going to try to up the Vrin.
> 
> But my Vrin is already at 1.9V
> 
> Wondering if I should just call it quits on prime95
> 
> This chips seem to be more elusive than the i7-9xx chips.


Prime95 took a lot more voltage than Aida for me as well. Aida is not particularly stressful.

I wouldn't worry about Prime, just test with x264 or chess or BF3 or something.


----------



## Big Texas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> i take everything back. i don't know anything about Haswell.
> 
> see, i did 12hr+ XTU and 6hr+ Handbrake in the daytime
> last night i got to sleep with a queue put into HandBrake and it had crashed when i woke up. not a BSOD. just a system reset. no effing idea what is causing these non-BSOD crashes.


From what I've noticed a non bsod reboot that just causes the screen to go black is VCCIN/VRIN related


----------



## ologiic

I just want a small overclock, 4GHz is what I have set in mine. Think I could get that on stock voltage?


----------



## givmedew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Big Texas*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> i take everything back. i don't know anything about Haswell.
> 
> see, i did 12hr+ XTU and 6hr+ Handbrake in the daytime
> last night i got to sleep with a queue put into HandBrake and it had crashed when i woke up. not a BSOD. just a system reset. no effing idea what is causing these non-BSOD crashes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From what I've noticed a non bsod reboot that just causes the screen to go black is VCCIN/VRIN related
Click to expand...

Just double checking but VCCIN, VRIN, and CPU Input Voltage all refer to the same thing correct?


----------



## abombthecoder

if I hit over a 100'c during stressing on occasion, will that damage my cpu? I have not gotten any blue screens or system crashes, and I instantly stop stress testing if my temps get to 90's, but sometimes they shoot hire.

4770k i'm testing.


----------



## Big Texas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *givmedew*
> 
> Just double checking but VCCIN, VRIN, and CPU Input Voltage all refer to the same thing correct?


Yessir


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Big Texas*
> 
> From what I've noticed a non bsod reboot that just causes the screen to go black is VCCIN/VRIN related


i've upped the VCCIN from default 1.75V (AUTO in BIOS) to 1.77V. In CPU-Z it shows as 1.808 while running HandBrake. That must be because of the LLC is set to extreme. (CPU-Z 1.66 shows VCCIN as Vcore btw. It's difficult to find out the instantaneous VCCIN with this board with other utilities, even AISuite III.)

Anyways, I have few videos in a HandBrake queue. It should keep the busy the while time I'm at work. (TeamViewer is a lifesaver!).

I'll keep you guys posted about the progress.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> He didn't specify. if you don't specify it can mean anything. Even stressing is vague. How stable is stable enough? How hot is too hot? Linpack or Prime or Aida? Chess or encoding? If somebody is going to call others' results BS they better elaborate.


No offense but your graph lacks specifics. 90% of the entries do not specify length of whatever they ran and secondly lack any link to that person's post that you've accepted - I'm not going to go through 100+ pages trying to find it and see what exactly was shown - it's your thread and if you accepted it, that's fine. That is not the point.

Run XTU bench (as an example) on air @ 1.3v+ - show me your volts and temps? Don't run the stress test as that's close to useless when it comes to temps. Also when you run this - tell me what your RAM speed is; if I drop it to 1333Mhz from 2133Mhz my temps drop by over 10 degrees.

I've already considered that my loop has a problem but it doesn't; I can easily verify that by checking my GPU temps when I stress those. The CPU block.. re-seated that 5 times now and always with 1-2 degrees, can't see an issue there.


----------



## givmedew

Is anyone experimenting with clocking certain cores faster than other cores? It seems like it is the same core that is failing in prime95. VCore fixes it (lots of vcore).


----------



## ProKoN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *givmedew*
> 
> Is anyone experimenting with clocking certain cores faster than other cores? It seems like it is the same core that is failing in prime95. VCore fixes it (lots of vcore).


I have tried this but honestly my benchmark scores are lower.

for example I score higher at all cores at 4.7GHz than I do with two cores at 4.8GHz and two cores at 4.7GHz. the mpower max that im using is kinda difficult to adjust individual cores. im not sure i can do it from the bios, ive tried without success . i can however change individual cores through the xtu, but like i said i usually score lower so i have been keeping all cores at the same frequency. thats my experience with changing individual core speeds.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *givmedew*
> 
> Is anyone experimenting with clocking certain cores faster than other cores? It seems like it is the same core that is failing in prime95. VCore fixes it (lots of vcore).


You can't control the speed of a specific core. Active cores all run at the same speed. You may be able to run different speeds based on how many cores are active (like turbo does) but you can't run Core 0 at a certain speed and Core 3 at something else.


----------



## givmedew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *givmedew*
> 
> Is anyone experimenting with clocking certain cores faster than other cores? It seems like it is the same core that is failing in prime95. VCore fixes it (lots of vcore).
> 
> 
> 
> You can't control the speed of a specific core. Active cores all run at the same speed. You may be able to run different speeds based on how many cores are active (like turbo does) but you can't run Core 0 at a certain speed and Core 3 at something else.
Click to expand...

Yeh I noticed... the verbage was confusing in the manual. It calls it all core or per core. When I was OCing the phenomII chips you could go by each individual core and often needed to. With this it is just how many cores are active. So you could set a 45x multi for 2 cores and then set a 40x for 3 and a 35 for 4 if that is what you wanted to do but you can't single out a specific core and change it's multi.


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> You can't control the speed of a specific core. Active cores all run at the same speed. You may be able to run different speeds based on how many cores are active (like turbo does) but you can't run Core 0 at a certain speed and Core 3 at something else.


One question though. Say you set the multi like below for different core utilization.

1-core: 46x
2-cores: 45x
3 and 4 cores: 44x

How do you test if that is stable? If you stress test, all cores will be utilized and thus you'll always be limited to 44x.

Do you set the affinity in task manager? But it thinks 4770k has 8 cores. So you set the CPU affinity of the stress test to core 0 and 1 for 46x multi? You do this for all cores (0&1,2&3,4&5,6&7) separately?

I know I'm crazy to think about this when I cannot make 44x stable across all utilizations. I was just curious.


----------



## Forceman

You'd have to use something like Prime95 That let's you specify the number of threads, and then use affinity to control which core was tested, like you showed. It would be an enormous pain, which is probably part of the reason why no one does it.


----------



## combatant3219

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Prime95 took a lot more voltage than Aida for me as well. Aida is not particularly stressful.
> 
> I wouldn't worry about Prime, just test with x264 or chess or BF3 or something.


Just my two cents but I think a little more emphasis needs to be put on how long and what you are using to stress your system.

Reading all the posts on here I see so many people having trouble with BSOD's and stability but then it also appears like stress tests have only been run for short periods of time or even not at all and just gaming etc is used.

In my opinion the best test for stability is to use a combination of these different tests as well as regular use. It might take some time but in my experience it leads to less BSOD'/errors and time fiddling around to fix things in the long run.

And just because Prime or another testing software doesn't test a particular instruction set doesn't invalidate it as a stress testing/stability tool, however this is also why I recommend using multiple tools.

A lot of this has already been touched on before in the guide/thread and I don't claim to be an expert but this is my opinion only which is based on my experience overclocking several Sandybridge systems and now Haswell. I'm just hoping it may help people lead to increased stability. After I've set my vcore/clock multiplier/uncore etc etc I do the following.

Dial in clockspeed first with Memory at default speeds and uncore at default 35x.

1. Intel Burn Test - Run this on High. If this passes I know I'm atleast in the ball park of where I need to be.

2. Try running Cinebench and encoding something with Handrake - If these pass it's reassurance you're on the right track.

2. Aida64 - Run stability tests for FPU only and CPU/FPU/Cache/Memory for about 8 hours. You could substite the Intel XTU stability test here if you like. (Aida64 seems to be less stressful than Prime95 and Intel XTU Benchmark in my experience)

3. Prime 95/Intel XTU Benchmark - Try running Prime95 Blend for about 24 hours or Intel XTU Benchmark. (I used Prime). If your stable after this time you're pretty much good to go.

4. Play some games/Do what you normally do.

After this I would move on to upping the uncore and memory by repeating the above steps.

Remember to watch temps/throttling, but mainly voltage. Intel has stated before that it is Voltage that kills chips, not temps.

Watch your BSOD codes and remember that they can mean both too much voltage and not enough voltage. For example if you find you are constantly increasing vcore and still reaching instability with BSOD code 124, it may not be that you need more vcore, it could be you need to increase input voltage but will be able to run a lower vcore.

Haswell is a little bit tricker than Ivy and Sandy but if you put the time in at the start and are methodical about what you do, in my experience it leads to less instability down the road and less overall time wasted.

I estimate it took me about 6 days to get my Haswell stable at 4.5Ghz & 42x uncore with RAM at 2400Mhz XMP following the above. When overclocking Sandy it took less time due to less variables.

For my Haswell and Sandybridge Overclocks I followed the above and whilst it may be luck, I haven't run in to any stability problems/BSOD's during gaming and my everyday use after being able to pass those stability tests.

To be able to do the above beyond 4.6-4.7Ghz though (depending on the voltage you're pushing/temps you're seeing), unless you're running some extremely effective cooling like phase-change cooling you're probably going to need to delid.

Dont' rush in, be methodical, and you'll get results.

Just my thoughts.


----------



## ProKoN

I basically follow a similar stress testing methodology as you for my own personal validation. I run typically stress test for 18-24 hours before i consider anything stable.

I think 8 hours of stress testing is an absolute minimum . if your stable for 8 hours typically you are gonna be pretty stable overall, thats my opinion and what i recommend in my OC guide.

overclocking haswell is time consuming. after 45 days im still tweaking!

i wouldn't discredit p95 in anyway. use whatever stress testing methodology works best for you. i have used p95 for 13 years of overclocking and was happy to put it down.

what is the "best" stress testing program for haswell as of right now? from a universal standpoint. simple answer intel extreme tuning utility.

why?

it is the ONLY stress test that can cope with adaptive voltage and stresses the cpu 100%. im not saying its the only way to find stability with haswell, im just saying from a universal standpoint it is the one to use and recommend. when your making recommendations to noobie overclockers i think its best to simplify as many variables as possible.

thats how i feel


----------



## Forceman

Well, just to be devil's advocate, if it stresses the CPU 100% but doesn't cause the adaptive voltage to go up, then it may not be stressing the CPU much at all. Quite a few people have mentioned that Crysis 3 causes adaptive voltages to go up (above the normal limit), so that would imply (in one way of looking at it) that Crysis 3 is harder the XTU. Assuming we use the adaptive increase as evidence of significant or difficult CPU load, that is.


----------



## combatant3219

Oh I agree with what you're saying. I just think there seems to be a large proportion of people not really stress testing for very long at all and then wondering why they have stability problems, and I'm not referring solely to this thread or this site.

I just think it's important for people to understand that putting the hard yards in to begin with by stability testing you will and up with a much more stable system.

Sure your temps will be higher stability testing compared to normal use for the most part, and maybe that's what puts people off using Prime etc, but atleast you'll know your system should be rock solid.

Don't get me wrong, I'm all for pushing for the highest clocks you can get and I've played around with 4.8Ghz on my 4770k too and had my old Sandy at 4.9Ghz 24/7 stable, but I'd rather be rock solid stable at 4.5Ghz than have some instability at 4.8Ghz and BSOD during a session of BF3 for example.

That being said I'm planning to push my 4770K further. Hoping to get to 4.7Ghz stable without delid if possible, but happily running with 4.5Ghz for the time being.


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProKoN*
> 
> I basically follow a similar stress testing methodology as you for my own personal validation. I run typically stress test for 18-24 hours before i consider anything stable.
> 
> I think 8 hours of stress testing is an absolute minimum . if your stable for 8 hours typically you are gonna be pretty stable overall, thats my opinion and what i recommend in my OC guide.
> 
> overclocking haswell is time consuming. after 45 days im still tweaking!
> 
> i wouldn't discredit p95 in anyway. use whatever stress testing methodology works best for you. i have used p95 for 13 years of overclocking and was happy to put it down.
> 
> what is the "best" stress testing program for haswell as of right now? from a universal standpoint. simple answer intel extreme tuning utility.
> 
> why?
> 
> it is the ONLY stress test that can cope with adaptive voltage and stresses the cpu 100%. im not saying its the only way to find stability with haswell, im just saying from a universal standpoint it is the one to use and recommend. when your making recommendations to noobie overclockers i think its best to simplify as many variables as possible.
> 
> thats how i feel


but the funny thing is, I got a random reboot (seemingly like a dip in VCCIN) while doing H.264 after passing XTU for 13hrs.








and temps in Handbrake (2nd pass at least) are identical to XTU. Could this mean XTU is not stressful enough?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Well, just to be devil's advocate, if it stresses the CPU 100% but doesn't cause the adaptive voltage to go up, then it may not be stressing the CPU much at all. Quite a few people have mentioned that Crysis 3 causes adaptive voltages to go up (above the normal limit), so that would imply (in one way of looking at it) that Crysis 3 is harder the XTU. Assuming we use the adaptive increase as evidence of significant or difficult CPU load, that is.


i still don't believe it has anything to do with the CPU load alone. it is CPU load + use of AVX instructions. for example, Prime 95 26.6 (AVX non-supported version) doesn't cause Vcore to go up by 0.1V.


----------



## Schmuckley

http://valid.canardpc.com/2897134

stress test


----------



## combatant3219

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Well, just to be devil's advocate, if it stresses the CPU 100% but doesn't cause the adaptive voltage to go up, then it may not be stressing the CPU much at all. Quite a few people have mentioned that Crysis 3 causes adaptive voltages to go up (above the normal limit), so that would imply (in one way of looking at it) that Crysis 3 is harder the XTU. Assuming we use the adaptive increase as evidence of significant or difficult CPU load, that is.


I don't have Crysis 3 at the moment but I'll see if I can play around with it and report back if I had any voltage spikes.

I agree with what Anusha has said though, it would have something to do with the AVX instruction set but not the actual CPU load. It's for this same reason that we're recommended not to stress with adaptive voltage.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> but the funny thing is, I got a random reboot (seemingly like a dip in VCCIN) while doing H.264 after passing XTU for 13hrs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and temps in Handbrake (2nd pass at least) are identical to XTU. Could this mean XTU is not stressful enough?
> i still don't believe it has anything to do with the CPU load alone. it is CPU load + use of AVX instructions. for example, Prime 95 26.6 (AVX non-supported version) doesn't cause Vcore to go up by 0.1V.


Are you using XTU Stability test or the benchmark?

The stability test isn't all that stressfu compared to the benchmark. I had the same problem before where I would pass Intel XTU stability test or Aida 64 stability test all day, but Prime95 blend would crash.


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *combatant3219*
> 
> Are you using XTU Stability test or the benchmark?
> 
> The stability test isn't all that stressfu compared to the benchmark. I had the same problem before where I would pass Intel XTU stability test or Aida 64 stability test all day, but Prime95 blend would crash.


I was running the stability test. Can you loop the benchmark over and over?

Btw, into the 7.5hr mark with H.264. Still going. No sudden non-BSOD reboots. This is with VCCIN at 1.77V in bios and 1.808V with the LLC kicked in. I have like 5 more hrs left in the queue. It better be stable after that!


----------



## combatant3219

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> I was running the stability test. Can you loop the benchmark over and over?
> 
> Btw, into the 7.5hr mark with H.264. Still going. No sudden non-BSOD reboots. This is with VCCIN at 1.77V in bios and 1.808V with the LLC kicked in. I have like 5 more hrs left in the queue. It better be stable after that!


Not sure to be honest, I just know it stresses the CPU more but haven't played around with making it loop etc.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> I was running the stability test. Can you loop the benchmark over and over?


No, it only runs once. And according to the help file, it is just running Prime95:
Quote:


> Benchmarking allows you to gauge the performance of your processor. Intel® Extreme Tuning Utility uses Prime95 as the benchmarking engine. Since Prime95 returns a time as a result, Intel® Extreme Tuning Utility uses a simple formula to convert the time into a score. The higher the score, the better your system is performing.


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> No, it only runs once. And according to the help file, it is just running Prime95:


Seriously? That's nuts! I mean, they say Prime95 is not certified for Haswell but that's what they are using in the benchmark? Maybe that's what they are using in the stress test too! (A custom prime test; maybe without AVX!!!)


----------



## ProKoN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> Seriously? That's nuts! I mean, they say Prime95 is not certified for Haswell but that's what they are using in the benchmark? Maybe that's what they are using in the stress test too! (A custom prime test; maybe without AVX!!!)


unfortunately i can not run the xtu benchmark. i think it has something to do with my board, msi z87 mpower max. the reason i say this is the xtu utility is available for download right off the msi website, however the version on the msi website does Not have the benchmarking option available. im i currently using the latest version downloaded from intels site.

if i try to run the xtu benchmark my system crashes. at defaults\stock or overclocked.

xtu stress test uses linpack xeon x64 to stress

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/689/4vs8.png/


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *givmedew*
> 
> My vcore is already much much higher than what I needed to be stable at 4.5GHz in Aida64 all my games and weeks of just using the computer. I think I was at 1.280 at 4.5GHz. Now I am using my 4.6GHz voltage settings at 4.5GHz and still getting errors.
> 
> I am going to try to up the Vrin.
> 
> But my Vrin is already at 1.9V
> 
> Wondering if I should just call it quits on prime95
> 
> This chips seem to be more elusive than the i7-9xx chips.


Yup.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> i take everything back. i don't know anything about Haswell.
> 
> see, i did 12hr+ XTU and 6hr+ Handbrake in the daytime
> last night i got to sleep with a queue put into HandBrake and it had crashed when i woke up. not a BSOD. just a system reset. no effing idea what is causing these non-BSOD crashes.


I'm still getting 9c. Still very spodaric, 12 hours will fail or pass depending on the mood.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Takinato*
> 
> The problem is 240m radiators don't fit without modifications in my case and I'm not really looking to get a new one. I'm sitting here debating on phanteks ph-tc14pe and nh-d14.


I suggest Silver Arrow. Best performance. D14 if you want quietness instead.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Prime95 took a lot more voltage than Aida for me as well. Aida is not particularly stressful.
> 
> I wouldn't worry about Prime, just test with x264 or chess or BF3 or something.


Still gettin' 9c.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ologiic*
> 
> I just want a small overclock, 4GHz is what I have set in mine. Think I could get that on stock voltage?


If not, typically 1.2v will be enough for 4ghz. 1.2v is a safe starting voltage and you'll be fine.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *givmedew*
> 
> Just double checking but VCCIN, VRIN, and CPU Input Voltage all refer to the same thing correct?


Yea.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abombthecoder*
> 
> if I hit over a 100'c during stressing on occasion, will that damage my cpu? I have not gotten any blue screens or system crashes, and I instantly stop stress testing if my temps get to 90's, but sometimes they shoot hire.
> 
> 4770k i'm testing.


How do you hit over 100C? That's insane, man. I dunno, it might and it might not, hard to tell. It ain't safe, that much is clear.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> No offense but your graph lacks specifics. 90% of the entries do not specify length of whatever they ran and secondly lack any link to that person's post that you've accepted - I'm not going to go through 100+ pages trying to find it and see what exactly was shown - it's your thread and if you accepted it, that's fine. That is not the point.
> 
> Run XTU bench (as an example) on air @ 1.3v+ - show me your volts and temps? Don't run the stress test as that's close to useless when it comes to temps. Also when you run this - tell me what your RAM speed is; if I drop it to 1333Mhz from 2133Mhz my temps drop by over 10 degrees.
> 
> I've already considered that my loop has a problem but it doesn't; I can easily verify that by checking my GPU temps when I stress those. The CPU block.. re-seated that 5 times now and always with 1-2 degrees, can't see an issue there.


I myself have gone way past 1.3v on air and specified how long a test is run.

I don't see the point in linking to every single result with its original link either, people don't always list how long the test is written for. When I post my own results on there, I do put how long I ran something for. I'm trying to ask people how long the test is run for in recent weeks. In short, I'm trying to make my chart better, whether it is by picture verification or by more specific details and more details on the chart.

Now about my stress being useless: You will not run into temps higher than chess doing normal activities, that includes 24/7 CPU only video encoding, or Crysis 3 or BF3. The same can be said for load. I also listed my ram speed in my entry, I use that when I do any sort of stressing right now.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *combatant3219*
> 
> Just my two cents but I think a little more emphasis needs to be put on how long and what you are using to stress your system.
> 
> Reading all the posts on here I see so many people having trouble with BSOD's and stability but then it also appears like stress tests have only been run for short periods of time or even not at all and just gaming etc is used.
> 
> In my opinion the best test for stability is to use a combination of these different tests as well as regular use. It might take some time but in my experience it leads to less BSOD'/errors and time fiddling around to fix things in the long run.
> 
> And just because Prime or another testing software doesn't test a particular instruction set doesn't invalidate it as a stress testing/stability tool, however this is also why I recommend using multiple tools.
> 
> A lot of this has already been touched on before in the guide/thread and I don't claim to be an expert but this is my opinion only which is based on my experience overclocking several Sandybridge systems and now Haswell. I'm just hoping it may help people lead to increased stability. After I've set my vcore/clock multiplier/uncore etc etc I do the following.
> 
> Dial in clockspeed first with Memory at default speeds and uncore at default 35x.
> 
> 1. Intel Burn Test - Run this on High. If this passes I know I'm atleast in the ball park of where I need to be.
> 
> 2. Try running Cinebench and encoding something with Handrake - If these pass it's reassurance you're on the right track.
> 
> 2. Aida64 - Run stability tests for FPU only and CPU/FPU/Cache/Memory for about 8 hours. You could substite the Intel XTU stability test here if you like. (Aida64 seems to be less stressful than Prime95 and Intel XTU Benchmark in my experience)
> 
> 3. Prime 95/Intel XTU Benchmark - Try running Prime95 Blend for about 24 hours or Intel XTU Benchmark. (I used Prime). If your stable after this time you're pretty much good to go.
> 
> 4. Play some games/Do what you normally do.
> 
> After this I would move on to upping the uncore and memory by repeating the above steps.
> 
> Remember to watch temps/throttling, but mainly voltage. Intel has stated before that it is Voltage that kills chips, not temps.
> 
> Watch your BSOD codes and remember that they can mean both too much voltage and not enough voltage. For example if you find you are constantly increasing vcore and still reaching instability with BSOD code 124, it may not be that you need more vcore, it could be you need to increase input voltage but will be able to run a lower vcore.
> 
> Haswell is a little bit tricker than Ivy and Sandy but if you put the time in at the start and are methodical about what you do, in my experience it leads to less instability down the road and less overall time wasted.
> 
> I estimate it took me about 6 days to get my Haswell stable at 4.5Ghz & 42x uncore with RAM at 2400Mhz XMP following the above. When overclocking Sandy it took less time due to less variables.
> 
> For my Haswell and Sandybridge Overclocks I followed the above and whilst it may be luck, I haven't run in to any stability problems/BSOD's during gaming and my everyday use after being able to pass those stability tests.
> 
> To be able to do the above beyond 4.6-4.7Ghz though (depending on the voltage you're pushing/temps you're seeing), unless you're running some extremely effective cooling like phase-change cooling you're probably going to need to delid.
> 
> Dont' rush in, be methodical, and you'll get results.
> 
> Just my thoughts.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *combatant3219*
> 
> Oh I agree with what you're saying. I just think there seems to be a large proportion of people not really stress testing for very long at all and then wondering why they have stability problems, and I'm not referring solely to this thread or this site.
> 
> I just think it's important for people to understand that putting the hard yards in to begin with by stability testing you will and up with a much more stable system.
> 
> Sure your temps will be higher stability testing compared to normal use for the most part, and maybe that's what puts people off using Prime etc, but atleast you'll know your system should be rock solid.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I'm all for pushing for the highest clocks you can get and I've played around with 4.8Ghz on my 4770k too and had my old Sandy at 4.9Ghz 24/7 stable, but I'd rather be rock solid stable at 4.5Ghz than have some instability at 4.8Ghz and BSOD during a session of BF3 for example.
> 
> That being said I'm planning to push my 4770K further. Hoping to get to 4.7Ghz stable without delid if possible, but happily running with 4.5Ghz for the time being.


There's no way to stress with synthetics at my voltage. It's not an option. I'd have problems with Chess. For example, I'm getting an elusive 9c error which people guess is memory related, but XMP profile off, voltage wee bit above stock, still same exact crash. I'd let the computer run chess overnight, sometimes I wake up it crashed, sometimes not. I've done many things, I've upped vcore tons, still nothing. The only thing a synthetic might help would be making me bsod faster, but without any idea on how to fix it, it won't help. I've easily passed Cinebench, that's not a problem, Chess is harder. I've been gaming on Bf3 without any hitch (apart from my mobo's finnicky ethernet chip...)

I've already tried Vrin, Vcore, Vring, core multiplier, uncore multiplier, SA voltage, Io voltages, Ram voltages, Ram speed. We all know the less stress you do the higher chance of Bsod later on. It's a risk a person decided to take. If a person is willing to up their voltage to get to the next multiplier at the risk of not doing synthetics, that's their prerogative. Now if I assume the worst and later on my settings become downright unusable, I can just default back to a lower multiplier, I have my settings written down and I can go straight to a lower setting that I've already tested which is Prime stable.


----------



## Anusha

i am wondering if this is not related to my OC at all.
i got a non-BSOD reboot after 11hrs of continuous H.264 encoding. i don't even think it is VCCIN related. because i dropped the VCCIN down to 1.7V just to see if i get the reboot quickly, but AIDA64 is still running fine after 15min. :-/

it must be a driver or something. or the bios. i am not running the official bios. this is a modded bios. maybe it has something to do with the bios. will try flashing to official 711 and see.


----------



## pandalin

Well you could use blue screen view (small app) to see what code it bsod with.


----------



## combatant3219

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProKoN*
> 
> unfortunately i can not run the xtu benchmark. i think it has something to do with my board, msi z87 mpower max. the reason i say this is the xtu utility is available for download right off the msi website, however the version on the msi website does Not have the benchmarking option available. im i currently using the latest version downloaded from intels site.
> 
> if i try to run the xtu benchmark my system crashes. at defaults\stock or overclocked.
> 
> xtu stress test uses linpack xeon x64 to stress
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/689/4vs8.png/


That's interesting you say you can't use the XTU benchmark with your motherboard. I don't see why the model of motherboard should stop you running it.

I'm using the standard MPower board and just ran the benchmark with my overclock settings no problems. On adaptive voltage it peaked at 1.275 vcore, so 0.05 over my set vcore. Must be due to AVX.

Running the Stress Tests my vcore peaks at the set 1.225 and max temps are 11C lower.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Yup.
> I'm still getting 9c. Still very spodaric, 12 hours will fail or pass depending on the mood.
> I suggest Silver Arrow. Best performance. D14 if you want quietness instead.
> Still gettin' 9c.
> If not, typically 1.2v will be enough for 4ghz. 1.2v is a safe starting voltage and you'll be fine.
> Yea.
> How do you hit over 100C? That's insane, man. I dunno, it might and it might not, hard to tell. It ain't safe, that much is clear.
> I myself have gone way past 1.3v on air and specified how long a test is run.
> 
> I don't see the point in linking to every single result with its original link either, people don't always list how long the test is written for. When I post my own results on there, I do put how long I ran something for. I'm trying to ask people how long the test is run for in recent weeks. In short, I'm trying to make my chart better, whether it is by picture verification or by more specific details and more details on the chart.
> 
> Now about my stress being useless: You will not run into temps higher than chess doing normal activities, that includes 24/7 CPU only video encoding, or Crysis 3 or BF3. The same can be said for load. I also listed my ram speed in my entry, I use that when I do any sort of stressing right now.
> 
> There's no way to stress with synthetics at my voltage. It's not an option. I'd have problems with Chess. For example, I'm getting an elusive 9c error which people guess is memory related, but XMP profile off, voltage wee bit above stock, still same exact crash. I'd let the computer run chess overnight, sometimes I wake up it crashed, sometimes not. I've done many things, I've upped vcore tons, still nothing. The only thing a synthetic might help would be making me bsod faster, but without any idea on how to fix it, it won't help. I've easily passed Cinebench, that's not a problem, Chess is harder. I've been gaming on Bf3 without any hitch (apart from my mobo's finnicky ethernet chip...)
> 
> I've already tried Vrin, Vcore, Vring, core multiplier, uncore multiplier, SA voltage, Io voltages, Ram voltages, Ram speed. We all know the less stress you do the higher chance of Bsod later on. It's a risk a person decided to take. If a person is willing to up their voltage to get to the next multiplier at the risk of not doing synthetics, that's their prerogative.
> Now if I assume the worst and later on my settings become downright unusable, I can just default back to a lower multiplier, I have my settings written down and I can go straight to a lower setting that I've already tested which is Prime stable.


I understand you are pushing for high clocks, and you are having fun doing it. I respect that. From your posts though you're obviously having some trouble with stability. Maybe you just didn't do so well on the silicon lottery and that's why you need such high volts, or maybe there's another element at play. Degradation due to high voltage/heat? Who knows.

It's good you have your fall back settings, just like I do if they're ever needed.

However, for those users that just want to set up a rock solid stable 24/7 overclock they know is going to hold its own,,sure it may not be at 5Ghz or set any records but most users should be able to reach in the vicinity of 4.4-4.6Ghz quite easily. I hope the methodology I stated in my previous post can be of benefit to some users.

Fingers crossed you can nail down what's causing your inconsistent stability issues


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *combatant3219*
> I understand you are pushing for high clocks, and you are having fun doing it. I respect that. From your posts though you're obviously having some trouble with stability. Maybe you just didn't do so well on the silicon lottery and that's why you need such high volts, or maybe there's another element at play. Degradation due to high voltage/heat? Who knows.
> 
> It's good you have your fall back settings, just like I do if they're ever needed.
> 
> However, for those users that just want to set up a rock solid stable 24/7 overclock they know is going to hold its own,,sure it may not be at 5Ghz or set any records but most users should be able to reach in the vicinity of 4.4-4.6Ghz quite easily. I hope the methodology I stated in my previous post can be of benefit to some users.
> 
> Fingers crossed you can nail down what's causing your inconsistent stability issues


It's true, I didn't win the silicon lottery. Since day one the amount of volts I needed was more than some of the other guys. At the start I actually though I had better CPU than average because I actually lowered uncore etc, but once the info is out to everybody other people's OCs went up while mine stayed almost the same. For giggles I tried to get 4.7 and no amount of voltage (read: 1.5v+ not enough) could stabilize it. I think I'm fixated at 4.6 now. One reason I'm willing to deal with 4.6 is because I want the best CPU performance I can get for chess. That, any many of my games are CPU intensive or CPU bottlenecked (still), so I have a greater incentive to get higher clocks.

It's also true, that not everybody wants to push it like I do... Some people just don't want to bother/don't want such high voltages/etc etc and for those guys Prime is much more useful.


----------



## qazzaq2004

I have fianlly managed to get 4.5 ghz stable @ 1.32V with XTU for 9 hours and counting.

My ram was also set to 1333 mhz and cpu voltage in 2.0
RIng bus 3900 mhz.

My temps saw a max of 88C on core 0 while core 3 only saw 73C.

That makes for a diff fo 15C. Is this normal or should I reseat my H100?

I'll settle for 4.5 ghz. Are there any other tests I should run?

Should I up my ring bus now, then try my ram at XMP?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qazzaq2004*
> 
> I have fianlly managed to get 4.5 ghz stable @ 1.32V with XTU for 9 hours and counting.
> 
> My ram was also set to 1333 mhz and cpu voltage in 2.0
> RIng bus 3900 mhz.
> 
> My temps saw a max of 88C on core 0 while core 3 only saw 73C.
> 
> That makes for a diff fo 15C. Is this normal or should I reseat my H100?
> 
> I'll settle for 4.5 ghz. Are there any other tests I should run?
> 
> Should I up my ring bus now, then try my ram at XMP?


15C difference at 88C, that's starting to get on the large side. I had 10C difference.

Yea, go with ring bus and ram, have fun and don't forget to come back to have your settings charted!

*1337th post! w00t*

I'll get onto editing my guide soon...


----------



## qazzaq2004

Should I be concerned about the 15C temp difference? Does it require a reseat of my cpu cooler?

Any tips on voltages for increasing my Ring Bus? I have it for auto @ 3900 Mhz currently.

I know I want to be aiming for a 1:1 ratio, so what voltage should I use for a 4500 Mhz ring bus overclock?

I've seen a guide where it says to use the same vcore and then steadily drop the voltage if stable. But 1.32 CPU Cache voltage sounds a bit high to me.


----------



## MojoW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> It's true, I didn't win the silicon lottery. Since day one the amount of volts I needed was more than some of the other guys. At the start I actually though I had better CPU than average because I actually lowered uncore etc, but once the info is out to everybody other people's OCs went up while mine stayed almost the same. For giggles I tried to get 4.7 and no amount of voltage (read: 1.5v+ not enough) could stabilize it. I think I'm fixated at 4.6 now. One reason I'm willing to deal with 4.6 is because I want the best CPU performance I can get for chess. That, any many of my games are CPU intensive or CPU bottlenecked (still), so I have a greater incentive to get higher clocks.
> 
> It's also true, that not everybody wants to push it like I do... Some people just don't want to bother/don't want such high voltages/etc etc and for those guys Prime is much more useful.


Dude i think we got similar sillicon on ours cuz i'm in the same boat as you 4.6 won't be stabelized no matter what.
It's not like i'm fighting temps or anything i went up to 1.45 (as well as trying to up/lower all other individual volts)
The whole week i've been trying 4.6 but i need a brake.
so i'm gonna enjoy my 4.5 @ 1.276v max for now because i know this is stable, after 12 hours of XTU and 24 hours of Prime95 max temp 71c.
Edit: And some gaming sessions of a couple of hours


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MojoW*
> 
> Dude i think we got similar sillicon on ours cuz i'm in the same boat as you 4.6 won't be stabelized no matter what.
> It's not like i'm fighting temps or anything i went up to 1.45 (as well as trying to up/lower all other individual volts)
> The whole week i've been trying 4.6 but i need a brake.
> so i'm gonna enjoy my 4.5 @ 1.276v max for now because i know this is stable, after 12 hours of XTU and 24 hours of Prime95 max temp 71c.
> Edit: And some gaming sessions of a couple of hours


I thought I had it going at 1.385v now I push to 1.425v... Vrin to 1.9 or 2.0... Io voltage, Sa voltage, ram voltage all upped.

I THINK I got more stable with all those tweaks but it's not perfect. I assume you never got 9c?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qazzaq2004*
> 
> Should I be concerned about the 15C temp difference? Does it require a reseat of my cpu cooler?
> 
> Any tips on voltages for increasing my Ring Bus? I have it for auto @ 3900 Mhz currently.
> 
> I know I want to be aiming for a 1:1 ratio, so what voltage should I use for a 4500 Mhz ring bus overclock?
> 
> I've seen a guide where it says to use the same vcore and then steadily drop the voltage if stable. But 1.32 CPU Cache voltage sounds a bit high to me.


15C IMO might be worth it. Might.

For ring bus, just make sure you try not to exceed 1.3 or 1.35v. Once you pass 1.35v you're pretty much in uncharted territory. I have mine at 1.27v for 4.1ghz uncore. I don't push it higher because the performance benefit is very small, reference to my chart.

"From my personal benchmarks, I found the drop of 0.7ghz for the ring bus to be an equal performance hit of 0.05ghz decrease in core clock and this difference shows in a very CPU reliant benchmark like chess."

1:1 ratio is ideal and in a perfect world we'd all be running 1:1 but for practical purposes it's basically a useless concept because you won't get that high. You won't get a magical boost in performance from going 1:0.95 to 1:1, the boost in performance would be identical if you had 1:0.9 and you went to 1:0.95. My advice is the forget about 1:1 and just acheive the best uncore overclock you think you can wring out without exceeding 1.3-1.35v uncore voltage. 1.3 if you prefer to veer on side of caution, 1.35 if you're a daredevil.


----------



## MojoW

No i never had 9c lockups or freezes i just had 101's and 124's.
So i'm not quite sure why that is.
There is just so much difference but i gotta say that does make it fun overclocking.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MojoW*
> 
> No i never had 9c lockups or freezes i just had 101's and 124's.
> So i'm not quite sure why that is.
> There is just so much difference but i gotta say that does make it fun overclocking.


I just want performance right now, lol.

You tried Vrin?


----------



## MojoW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I just want performance right now, lol.
> You tried Vrin?


From vrin to SA, but i must be missing something else as i am not used to using msi boards(First one)
As overclocking for my friend's rig was easy on his hero, but he must have a exceptional haswell.
It was setting the clock to 4.6 and voltage was applied by the board.
After that i just lowered his vcore till 1.19v from 1.22v aswell as others, because his temps we're 89c hottest core and now that core is 83c max.(H100i)
His cache is on 4.2 cache volts on auto and memory xmp profile 2000.
So no overclocking problems there compared to my system.

Edit: BTW his stability testing was done 24 hours of prime95 and a 12 hour run of Crysis 3 by himself


----------



## EarlZ

1.275 is pretty good for 4.5/4.6Ghz. I am at 1.350 for 4.5Ghz stability in gaming and 1.320 for synthetic testing.


----------



## rickyman0319

if I got this error:

Hardware failed error. on Prime95

what does this mean?


----------



## JellzRoc

Admittedly I'm fairly new to overclocking so please excuse my ignorance.

I'm overclocking or attempting to overclock a i7 4770k on an asus z87-k mobo. I'm using a hyper 212 evo air cooling solution.

Ive been trying to overclock with various setting and i'm getting pretty horrible results. The highest i've gotten is 4.1mhz semi stable and 4 mhz extremely stable ( prime 95 for 24 hrs without a blip)

I've set my uncore at 35 and have had my voltage at various levels from 1.25 to 1.2.. I started with my multiplier at 45 and moved it down to 4 for stability.

at 45 I would see the windows logo and blue screen
at 44 same as above
at 43 same as above
at 42 able to get in but immediate crash upone prime 95
at 41 almost immediate crash upon prime 95
at 40 stable at prime 95 for hours upon hours

I have experience installing aftermarket coolers so I highly doubt I used too much thermal paste but my speedfan says the temperature of my core go up almost immediately to 70 celcius as soon as I turn on prime 95. After I stop prime95 it drops down to around 30 degrees celcius within a few seconds as well. No gradual temperature changes.

I'm somewhat worried about pushing my voltage to anything higher than 1.25 with only a hyper 212 evo but perhaps a moderate bump would be ok.

I haven't updated my bios from the disk that the mobo came with. Is this a possible reason why my results are so horrid?

Im psyched to be joining this exciting community and any help from you season veterans would be much appreciated to get me off in the right direction.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## JellzRoc

Also on the asus uefi that have a vrm setting that you can adjust to different seetings from 1-5. 5 being extreme. I've tried this with both 3( high ) and 5 (extreme) settings.


----------



## qazzaq2004

Try upping the CPU IN Voltage to 2.0V.

What voltage do you need to be stable at 4.2 Ghz and what are your temperatures?

The only settings I fiddled with were

CPU voltage
Vcore from adaptive to Manual (just for stress testing)
CPU In Voltage
Setting DRAM to 1333 just for finding peak CPU Core speed

Also try using Intel XTU as your stress test and see what happens for you.


----------



## JellzRoc

Is there a difference between vcore and cpu voltage? lol

Also set my memory to auto isntead of xmp


----------



## nitroxyl

Man... I think my i5-4670k is really finicky and particularly my MSI motherboard. It won't let me go past 1.3v core voltage for when I need to OC past 4.5 GHz. Is this problem just relevant to MSI mobos?

I've tried every increment from 1.22v-1.3v core to no avail. It just boots to the "Starting Windows" and never shows the Windows animation.

I tried to tinker with RAM timings, also tried using the XMP profile: 1600-9-9-9-24, 1.5v

Suggestions guys?


----------



## qazzaq2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nitroxyl*
> 
> Man... I think my i5-4670k is really finicky and particularly my MSI motherboard. It won't let me go past 1.3v core voltage for when I need to OC past 4.5 GHz. Is this problem just relevant to MSI mobos?
> 
> I've tried every increment from 1.22v-1.3v core to no avail. It just boots to the "Starting Windows" and never shows the Windows animation.
> 
> I tried to tinker with RAM timings, also tried using the XMP profile: 1600-9-9-9-24, 1.5v
> 
> Suggestions guys?


Have you tried updating to the latest bios?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JellzRoc*
> 
> Admittedly I'm fairly new to overclocking so please excuse my ignorance.
> 
> I'm overclocking or attempting to overclock a i7 4770k on an asus z87-k mobo. I'm using a hyper 212 evo air cooling solution.
> 
> Ive been trying to overclock with various setting and i'm getting pretty horrible results. The highest i've gotten is 4.1mhz semi stable and 4 mhz extremely stable ( prime 95 for 24 hrs without a blip)
> 
> I've set my uncore at 35 and have had my voltage at various levels from 1.25 to 1.2.. I started with my multiplier at 45 and moved it down to 4 for stability.
> 
> at 45 I would see the windows logo and blue screen
> at 44 same as above
> at 43 same as above
> at 42 able to get in but immediate crash upone prime 95
> at 41 almost immediate crash upon prime 95
> at 40 stable at prime 95 for hours upon hours
> 
> I have experience installing aftermarket coolers so I highly doubt I used too much thermal paste but my speedfan says the temperature of my core go up almost immediately to 70 celcius as soon as I turn on prime 95. After I stop prime95 it drops down to around 30 degrees celcius within a few seconds as well. No gradual temperature changes.
> 
> I'm somewhat worried about pushing my voltage to anything higher than 1.25 with only a hyper 212 evo but perhaps a moderate bump would be ok.
> 
> I haven't updated my bios from the disk that the mobo came with. Is this a possible reason why my results are so horrid?
> 
> Im psyched to be joining this exciting community and any help from you season veterans would be much appreciated to get me off in the right direction.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Welcome to the forum, hope you enjoy your stay. I'm not a 'seasoned veteran', in fact this is my first computer build ever. I just spent time to read and experiment.

You can try to up your input voltage but if I had to guess I don't think it would really do anything. I'm still under the impression that upping the input voltage (aka Vccin aka Vrin) won't help much if you're not pushing a higher voltage. You can try to set the input voltage to say, 1.9, 2.0v, but I wouldn't go any higher. There has been some speculation that setting input voltage too high when you don't need it nearly so high can cause instability but it's untested and just that, speculation.

To clarify: At 1.25v you're not stable at 4.1ghz? If we can't figure out a way to fix that, then you have a seriously bummed CPU. I needed 1.28v for 4.5ghz.

Also, speedfan was sensing temps above the actual temperature of the CPU on my friend's computer, I'd use HWinfo or Hwmonitor or Coretemp personally.

About the BIOS: I don't think it will help but hey, you should probably update regardless. It's a new launch, vendors will be doing updates to sniff out any bugs.

The sensors reading a sharp change in temps, that's normal, it does that for other people too with other software as well.

Also, by crashing do you mean a Bsod? If so, listing the Bsod code might help.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JellzRoc*
> 
> Is there a difference between vcore and cpu voltage? lol
> 
> Also set my memory to auto isntead of xmp


Depends, where do you find "cpu voltage" value at?

For example in HWInfo it shows "CPU VID" which is the core voltage you put into the BIOS, basically. Then there's the Vcore reading in there, which shows the amount of voltage the CPU is currently actually using.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nitroxyl*
> 
> Man... I think my i5-4670k is really finicky and particularly my MSI motherboard. It won't let me go past 1.3v core voltage for when I need to OC past 4.5 GHz. Is this problem just relevant to MSI mobos?
> 
> I've tried every increment from 1.22v-1.3v core to no avail. It just boots to the "Starting Windows" and never shows the Windows animation.
> 
> I tried to tinker with RAM timings, also tried using the XMP profile: 1600-9-9-9-24, 1.5v
> 
> Suggestions guys?


I'm not sure what you mean by 'it won't let me go past 1.3v'. Just reading that makes me think your mobo literally won't let you set a value above 1.3v or won't register a value above 1.3v. But I read the rest of your post and it looks like the issue is you're not stable at 1.3v.

What are your settings for 4.5ghz?

For 4.5ghz I needed 1.28v. For 4.6 I needed a whopping 1.425v.


----------



## JellzRoc

I'm at work right now so I'll have to go home and check it out.


----------



## JellzRoc

All I know is messing around with the uefi for better performance is fun. I just hope I don't damage anything...


----------



## nitroxyl

My BIOS is updated to the latest version already.

Yes, you read that correctly. It literally won't let me set a value above 1.3v. Lol

Settings:

CPU Ratio: 45
EIST and Turbo boost: Enabled
Ring ratio: 44
XMP:1600-9-9-9-24,1.5v
VCCIN Voltage: Auto

Core Voltage Mode: Override
CPU Core Voltage: 1.3v

I was stable with my 4.4GHz OC at 1.25v~ yesterday night though, not sure why 4.5GHz is giving me all these issues.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JellzRoc*
> 
> All I know is messing around with the uefi for better performance is fun. I just hope I don't damage anything...


As long as you follow the guidelines for safe voltages and you don't do anything ridiculously stupid you should be fine.

I hope you get your OC problem sorted out, in my opinion a chip that can't hit 4.1ghz in 1.25v no matter what will likely never reach 4.2ghz stable... If I were inclined to trade in my CPU and refund it/swap it for another one, this would be one of the times where I would consider it.

Vccin don't pass 2.0

Vcore don't pass 1.45v to 1.5v. [Possible voltage degredation].

Vring don't pass 1.3 or 1.35v.

SA or Io Voltages: Pass +0.15v offset and you're in uncharted territory.

Core temps of course vary with voltage, cooling solution, ambient temps, stress test in question, etc.

And for the love of god do not stress with synthetics on adaptive voltage.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nitroxyl*
> 
> My BIOS is updated to the latest version already.
> 
> Yes, you read that correctly. It literally won't let me set a value above 1.3v. Lol
> 
> Settings:
> 
> CPU Ratio: 45
> EIST and Turbo boost: Enabled
> Ring ratio: 44
> XMP:1600-9-9-9-24,1.5v
> VCCIN Voltage: Auto
> 
> Core Voltage Mode: Override
> CPU Core Voltage: 1.3v


***BBQ?!

What MSI motherboard? I have the G45. I've heard of no such complaint reading other z87 MSI motherboards. This is bizarre! So what happens if you enter in a value of 1.3v? It just reverts back to 1.3v? Maybe there is a motherboard option screwing things up? The only problem I've had anywhere close to that was not being able to overclock at all, that was because I accidently hit their autooverclock feature, "oc genie".


----------



## nitroxyl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> ***BBQ?!
> What MSI motherboard? I have the G45. I've heard of no such complaint reading other z87 MSI motherboards. This is bizarre! So what happens if you enter in a value of 1.3v? It just reverts back to 1.3v? Maybe there is a motherboard option screwing things up? The only problem I've had anywhere close to that was not being able to overclock at all, that was because I accidently hit their autooverclock feature, "oc genie".


Z87-G41

If I enter 1.31v, it reverts back to 1.3v. Same if I try 1.4v just to test it won't let me do it. Such a weird board.

*Edit

No I don't have OC Genie turned on.


----------



## JellzRoc

Got it. Thanks!!!!!!!! so what should i use instead of prime 95?


----------



## JellzRoc

And really I just want to get it to 4.2. anything higher is gravey


----------



## sum1quiet

First time poster here, found this thread as I'm on an overclocking journey with my 4770k. I have an Asus Maximus VI Formula motherboard and Corsair Dominator Platinum memory at 8-8-8-24. I'm using a custom WC loop with 1 EK XT360 radiator with 3 Noctua NF-P12 in pull (exhaust) and another EK XT120 radiator in pull (intake), with an EK Supremacy Full Nickel block and using CoolLaboratory Liquid Ultra TIM.

I'm experiencing some strange behaviour while trying to stress test my overclock. When firing up Intel Burn Test and running it on the Maximum setting, the temps go from their idle of about 37c to high 60s which is pretty respectable for a 1.28 Vcore I think. The problem is, after about a minute or so, the voltage suddenly jumps up to 1.296V and my temps jump up 30c higher to the 90s. I understand this is something to do with AVX and adaptive mode however I'm using manual mode in the bios so I don't know why the voltage is changing itself and the temps are jumping. It's not a gradual climb up either; it's literally 1 second at 68c and the next at 98c (often rebooting unless I can stop the test fast enough).

Can anyone help?

Thanks


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nitroxyl*
> 
> Z87-G41
> 
> If I enter 1.31v, it reverts back to 1.3v. Same if I try 1.4v just to test it won't let me do it. Such a weird board.
> 
> *Edit
> 
> No I don't have OC Genie turned on.


The only thing I can glean on this is:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1398975/official-haswell-owners-thread/210
Belial's post said something aboue overvolting board past 1.3v. But I can't find a widespread report of g41 having issues going past 1.3v. Have you updated bios?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JellzRoc*
> 
> Got it. Thanks!!!!!!!! so what should i use instead of prime 95?


Prime is fine IMO.

If we can't fix your issues then honestly, I feel swapping out the CPU for another one might be on the radar, depending on how much you care about care about the overclock.

I'll wait for Forceman or some of the other dudes to weigh in first.


----------



## deepor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sum1quiet*
> 
> I'm experiencing some strange behaviour while trying to stress test my overclock. When firing up Intel Burn Test and running it on the Maximum setting, the temps go from their idle of about 37c to high 60s which is pretty respectable for a 1.28 Vcore I think. The problem is, after about a minute or so, the voltage suddenly jumps up to 1.296V and my temps jump up 30c higher to the 90s. I understand this is something to do with AVX and adaptive mode however I'm using manual mode in the bios so I don't know why the voltage is changing itself and the temps are jumping. It's not a gradual climb up either; it's literally 1 second at 68c and the next at 98c (often rebooting unless I can stop the test fast enough).


What you are seeing with IBT is just the way it works. The linpack benchmark it uses in the background does not run full throttle immediately. It seems to first do some sort of setup work for the calculations it will do, and then it fires up its real calculation that will use all those AVX instructions that heat up the CPU the most. It will repeat this for every pass it does. First there's a bit lower load and then the full load then again a little lower load and spitting out that number that is the result.


----------



## sum1quiet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deepor*
> 
> What you are seeing with IBT is just the way it works. The linpack benchmark it uses in the background does not run full throttle immediately. It seems to first do some sort of setup work for the calculations it will do, and then it fires up its real calculation that will use all those AVX instructions that heat up the CPU the most. It will repeat this for every pass it does. First there's a bit lower load and then the full load then again a little lower load and spitting out that number that is the result.


Ah, OK. Should I switch to Prime or something else that doesn't use AVX for stress testing? I've kind of plateaued at 4.6Ghz at 1.3V and I can probably get more if I push it up to 1.35V but having it BSOD is no fun :|


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sum1quiet*
> 
> Ah, OK. Should I switch to Prime or something else that doesn't use AVX for stress testing? I've kind of plateaued at 4.6Ghz at 1.3V and I can probably get more if I push it up to 1.35V but having it BSOD is no fun :|


Prime is just as bad, and maybe worse, as far as voltages and temps go. If you want something less stressful, you can try Aida or the Intel Extreme Tuning stress test instead - neither of those get as hot as Prime/IBT. But for real world stability, I would try doing some x264 encodes with Handbrake. It takes me more voltage to get x264 stable than it does for IBT (but without the high temps), but less than Prime95. I've never had any crashes with a x264 stable voltage.


----------



## nitroxyl

My BIOS is up to date as I've said in an earlier post. It's too much of a hassle to get a new board for me atm.


----------



## Menphisto

Hay,
Is a max. Temp of 91C OK for a stress test? Its only a temp jump AVG. Is 85C with 8k prime95


----------



## t0tum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JellzRoc*
> 
> Admittedly I'm fairly new to overclocking so please excuse my ignorance.
> 
> I'm overclocking or attempting to overclock a i7 4770k on an asus z87-k mobo. I'm using a hyper 212 evo air cooling solution.
> 
> Ive been trying to overclock with various setting and i'm getting pretty horrible results. The highest i've gotten is 4.1mhz semi stable and 4 mhz extremely stable ( prime 95 for 24 hrs without a blip)
> 
> I've set my uncore at 35 and have had my voltage at various levels from 1.25 to 1.2.. I started with my multiplier at 45 and moved it down to 4 for stability.
> 
> at 45 I would see the windows logo and blue screen
> at 44 same as above
> at 43 same as above
> at 42 able to get in but immediate crash upone prime 95
> at 41 almost immediate crash upon prime 95
> at 40 stable at prime 95 for hours upon hours
> 
> I have experience installing aftermarket coolers so I highly doubt I used too much thermal paste but my speedfan says the temperature of my core go up almost immediately to 70 celcius as soon as I turn on prime 95. After I stop prime95 it drops down to around 30 degrees celcius within a few seconds as well. No gradual temperature changes.
> 
> I'm somewhat worried about pushing my voltage to anything higher than 1.25 with only a hyper 212 evo but perhaps a moderate bump would be ok.
> 
> I haven't updated my bios from the disk that the mobo came with. Is this a possible reason why my results are so horrid?
> 
> Im psyched to be joining this exciting community and any help from you season veterans would be much appreciated to get me off in the right direction.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Have you tried lowering vcore? There are low vcore clockers out there. I cant get mine 4.5 stable at 1.2-1.25, but i can @ 1.113v.
My chip, posted on another board: http://valid.canardpc.com/2882992


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menphisto*
> 
> Hay,
> Is a max. Temp of 91C OK for a stress test? Its only a temp jump AVG. Is 85C with 8k prime95


Yes.


----------



## BrX1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t0tum*
> 
> Have you tried lowering vcore? There are low vcore clockers out there. I cant get mine 4.5 stable at 1.2-1.25, but i can @ 1.113v.
> My chip, posted on another board: http://valid.canardpc.com/2882992


Yeah, thats we need to call 'golden chip'.


----------



## BoredErica

4.5 at 1.113v?

You've won life.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProKoN*
> 
> unfortunately i can not run the xtu benchmark. i think it has something to do with my board, msi z87 mpower max. the reason i say this is the xtu utility is available for download right off the msi website, however the version on the msi website does Not have the benchmarking option available. im i currently using the latest version downloaded from intels site.
> 
> if i try to run the xtu benchmark my system crashes. at defaults\stock or overclocked.
> 
> xtu stress test uses linpack xeon x64 to stress
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/689/4vs8.png/


XTU benchmark will run on the mpower max, it is brutal for a fairly quick benchmark though, it has replaced cinebench as my quick test of stability.
It is strange crashing at default though, it passes other stability testing at default? As long as it is fine with all else it may just be a software issue, but definitely try to rule out any hardware issues.

Didn't screenshot it, but I did this on the z87 mpower max http://www.hwbot.org/submission/2411255_
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nitroxyl*
> 
> Z87-G41
> 
> If I enter 1.31v, it reverts back to 1.3v. Same if I try 1.4v just to test it won't let me do it. Such a weird board.
> 
> *Edit
> 
> No I don't have OC Genie turned on.


I don't know if that one might be voltage locked or not, last time I bought an MSI board lower end than gd55 I didn't keep it long after finding that the vcore & bios settings were more limited.
Think it was a p67 g43, vcore was limited to 1.5V while the higher end boards went farther, I really don't know if the lower end boards have even more limitation.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sum1quiet*
> 
> First time poster here, found this thread as I'm on an overclocking journey with my 4770k. I have an Asus Maximus VI Formula motherboard and Corsair Dominator Platinum memory at 8-8-8-24. I'm using a custom WC loop with 1 EK XT360 radiator with 3 Noctua NF-P12 in pull (exhaust) and another EK XT120 radiator in pull (intake), with an EK Supremacy Full Nickel block and using CoolLaboratory Liquid Ultra TIM.
> 
> I'm experiencing some strange behaviour while trying to stress test my overclock. When firing up Intel Burn Test and running it on the Maximum setting, the temps go from their idle of about 37c to high 60s which is pretty respectable for a 1.28 Vcore I think. The problem is, after about a minute or so, the voltage suddenly jumps up to 1.296V and my temps jump up 30c higher to the 90s. I understand this is something to do with AVX and adaptive mode however I'm using manual mode in the bios so I don't know why the voltage is changing itself and the temps are jumping. It's not a gradual climb up either; it's literally 1 second at 68c and the next at 98c (often rebooting unless I can stop the test fast enough).
> 
> Can anyone help?
> 
> Thanks


It is the way IBT works. Press the start button, cpu loads to 99% as it is loading up the memory & temps are reasonable, then the memory finishes loading, the usage goes from 99% to 100%, & instant furnace.
I don't particularly like the way IBT runs hot either, but it's always been so much faster than prime 95.


----------



## t0tum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> 4.5 at 1.113v?
> You've won life.


Lol, hell no. I'd rather have one of those vcore hungry ones that can go up to 4.7 and higher. Mine wont do 4.6 no matter what voltage or memory.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t0tum*
> 
> Lol, hell no. I'd rather have one of those vcore hungry ones that can go up to 4.7 and higher. Mine wont do 4.6 no matter what voltage or memory.


Not even at 1.3v+?


----------



## Menphisto

My New and final settings now 
Core Multiplier:46
CPU VID: 1,22
Vcore: 1,24
Uncore Multiplier:42
Uncore Voltage:1,12
Cooling Solution:Cooler Master V6
Stability Test: Prime95,IBT,OCCT, Bf3 MP
Ram Speed: 1600 MHz XMP 9-9-9-24


----------



## t0tum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Not even at 1.3v+?


Nope, not even 1.2v. I cant physically put more that 1.23v on the chip it wont boot even stock. I can bench 4.6 and 4.7 like cinebench & superpi under 1.17v but the moment i run linpack it crashes within seconds, prime takes longer 1-2 minutes, cant run 3dmark11 too.
One thing i want to do is to try this with another board, my current board is rather budget and may be instability factor.


----------



## killaho

New Prime95 version 28.1

http://www.mersenneforum.org/showpost.php?p=350674&postcount=238

This Prime95 version uses the FMA3 instruction set. It recognizes Haswell and will make it cry just like Linpack with AVX2.

Lets see how "stable" your system is with this.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menphisto*
> 
> My New and final settings now
> Core Multiplier:46
> CPU VID: 1,22
> Vcore: 1,24
> Uncore Multiplier:42
> Uncore Voltage:1,12
> Cooling Solution:Cooler Master V6
> Stability Test: Prime95,IBT,OCCT, Bf3 MP
> Ram Speed: 1600 MHz XMP 9-9-9-24


Please list how long IBT/Prime/BF3 has run for please.

Results charted.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t0tum*
> 
> Nope, not even 1.2v. I cant physically put more that 1.23v on the chip it wont boot even stock. I can bench 4.6 and 4.7 like cinebench & superpi under 1.17v but the moment i run linpack it crashes within seconds, prime takes longer 1-2 minutes, cant run 3dmark11 too.
> One thing i want to do is to try this with another board, my current board is rather budget and may be instability factor.


What the hell is going on with your CPU, lol. That is the wonkiest I've ever heard of so far.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killaho*
> 
> New Prime95 version 28.1
> 
> http://www.mersenneforum.org/showpost.php?p=350674&postcount=238
> 
> This Prime95 version uses the FMA3 instruction set. It recognizes Haswell and well make it cry just like Linpack with AVX2.
> 
> Lets see how "stable" your system is with this.
> Let's see how long it takes to nuke my CPU with this!
> 
> Somebody test and compare to Linpack for temps please.
> I await your report my comrades!


----------



## Menphisto

IBT 30 min, prime 14 hours, bf3 8 hours


----------



## Menphisto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menphisto*
> 
> My New and final settings now
> Core Multiplier:46
> CPU VID: 1,22
> Vcore: 1,24
> Uncore Multiplier:42
> Uncore Voltage:1,12
> Cooling Solution:Cooler Master V6
> Stability Test: Prime95,IBT,OCCT, Bf3 MP
> Ram Speed: 1600 MHz XMP 9-9-9-24


Is it save to run these settings 24/7 on fixed voltage ? Temps are 85C max in prime with peaks of 91 and gaming the Temps are 68C with peaks of 75C


----------



## qazzaq2004

Just wondering how do I go about testing the stability of my memory overclock?

Do I run the memory stress test in XTU? or do I run the CPU stress test again?

Any other utilities?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menphisto*
> 
> Is it save to run these settings 24/7 on fixed voltage ? Temps are 85C max in prime with peaks of 91 and gaming the Temps are 68C with peaks of 75C


Yes.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qazzaq2004*
> 
> Just wondering how do I go about testing the stability of my memory overclock?
> 
> Do I run the memory stress test in XTU? or do I run the CPU stress test again?
> 
> Any other utilities?


Oh yeah, I think Aida also has an option to only test ram. I heard when you make Aida test only one part of the PC it stresses that part more than just running a full test.


----------



## givmedew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menphisto*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Menphisto*
> 
> My New and final settings now
> Core Multiplier:46
> CPU VID: 1,22
> Vcore: 1,24
> Uncore Multiplier:42
> Uncore Voltage:1,12
> Cooling Solution:Cooler Master V6
> Stability Test: Prime95,IBT,OCCT, Bf3 MP
> Ram Speed: 1600 MHz XMP 9-9-9-24
> 
> 
> 
> Is it save to run these settings 24/7 on fixed voltage ? Temps are 85C max in prime with peaks of 91 and gaming the Temps are 68C with peaks of 75C
Click to expand...

Those are all safe... congrats on the good CPU.


----------



## sum1quiet

Just how high can you go with the Vcore before you start possibly damaging the CPU? Under normal 100% load (i.e. not IBT) I think I could get 4.8 or possibly 5 out of my chip if I start pushing up to 1.48-1.5v but I don't want to kill my chip. I'm running 4.6 atm at 1.3v.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sum1quiet*
> 
> Just how high can you go with the Vcore before you start possibly damaging the CPU? Under normal 100% load (i.e. not IBT) I think I could get 4.8 or possibly 5 out of my chip if I start pushing up to 1.48-1.5v but I don't want to kill my chip. I'm running 4.6 atm at 1.3v.


It's hard to tell because you have to define damage. If by damage you mean immediate, irrepreble damage then it's definately 1.5v+. But if you run 1.499v 24/7 will that have a negative impact on the lifespan of the CPU but more importantly will it degrade early, say, 6 months in? It's hard to tell because it hasn't been 6 months.

My own take is, for 1.45-1.5v you are doing it at your own risk. The voltage itself is starting to become scarier, regardless or heat. I've ran 1.5v and I could not get 4.7ghz stable. Sad face.


----------



## sum1quiet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> It's hard to tell because you have to define damage. If by damage you mean immediate, irrepreble damage then it's definately 1.5v+. But if you run 1.499v 24/7 will that have a negative impact on the lifespan of the CPU but more importantly will it degrade early, say, 6 months in? It's hard to tell because it hasn't been 6 months.
> 
> My own take is, for 1.45-1.5v you are doing it at your own risk. The voltage itself is starting to become scarier, regardless or heat. I've ran 1.5v and I could not get 4.7ghz stable. Sad face.


Damn... that quick







I had my i7 920 was overclocked to 3.8 with 4 on Turbo since they were first released and I've only just this week replaced it with my new Haswell build. I hope to get a good long while out of this CPU.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sum1quiet*
> 
> Damn... that quick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had my i7 920 was overclocked to 3.8 with 4 on Turbo since they were first released and I've only just this week replaced it with my new Haswell build. I hope to get a good long while out of this CPU.


You're at 1.3v, what are you worrying about?

And the 6 months figure was completely made up, it's just to show we don't know what will happen down the line because Haswell is still new.


----------



## sum1quiet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> You're at 1.3v, what are you worrying about?
> And the 6 months figure was completely made up, it's just to show we don't know what will happen down the line because Haswell is still new.


I'm not worrying about 1.3v at all, but I would worry if I were to push it up to 1.5v to try and crack 4.8 - 5. I'm pretty satisfied with 4.6 and I can't imagine there being all that much of an improvement between this and 4.8, unless the performance increase is exponential. I don't think delidding would be worth it in my case because my temps atm on 1.3v are idling at 29-33 and under full load are no higher than 60.

Btw, thanks for this thread - the OP helped A LOT when trying to understand what I needed to adjust and what it affected.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sum1quiet*
> 
> I'm not worrying about 1.3v at all, but I would worry if I were to push it up to 1.5v to try and crack 4.8 - 5. I'm pretty satisfied with 4.6 and I can't imagine there being all that much of an improvement between this and 4.8, unless the performance increase is exponential. I don't think delidding would be worth it in my case because my temps atm on 1.3v are idling at 29-33 and under full load are no higher than 60.
> 
> Btw, thanks for this thread - the OP helped A LOT when trying to understand what I needed to adjust and what it affected.


No, the performance increase is most definately NOT exponential. It is linear for the most part. And as you probably know already, the problems that occur and the voltages required increase exponentially. So you hit diminishing marginal returns.

No problem, glad I helped.


----------



## byardz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menphisto*
> 
> IBT 30 min, prime 14 hours, bf3 8 hours


What's your VCCIN or CPU Input Voltage at?


----------



## combatant3219

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nitroxyl*
> 
> My BIOS is updated to the latest version already.
> 
> Yes, you read that correctly. It literally won't let me set a value above 1.3v. Lol
> 
> Settings:
> 
> CPU Ratio: 45
> EIST and Turbo boost: Enabled
> Ring ratio: 44
> XMP:1600-9-9-9-24,1.5v
> VCCIN Voltage: Auto
> 
> Core Voltage Mode: Override
> CPU Core Voltage: 1.3v
> 
> I was stable with my 4.4GHz OC at 1.25v~ yesterday night though, not sure why 4.5GHz is giving me all these issues.


If you type in a value and then hit "esc" while your cursor or what ever is still on vcore it will revert to the previously entered value.

You're not doing that are you?

You would need to move your cursor off vcore and then hit escape or exit.

My MSI MPower has no problem going over 1.3V if I tell it too but it does change the text to red when I do this.


----------



## JellzRoc

Very strange I set my core voltage to auto and I was able to clock to 4.3. Please someone tell me *** is going on lol


----------



## Forceman

Auto just puts whatever volts it thinks it needs. Looks like you were at 1.32V.


----------



## JellzRoc

Damn i have a bad chip then for 1.32 and 4.3


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JellzRoc*
> 
> Damn i have a bad chip then for 1.32 and 4.3


Not necessarily - it's just that Auto often uses significantly more volts than are actually needed at a given speed (it prioritizes stability over voltage). Try setting it manually instead - something like 1.25V should be sufficient for 43x - then you can work on increasing the multiplier or dropping the volts more.


----------



## JellzRoc

Tested it out. My system for some reason is stable at 42 and 1.27 but to get to 43 even if i bump the voltage up to 1.3 i'm still unable get it stable. I try to run a benchmark and my screen gets all squiggly and my computer reboots. Why the sudden cutoff at 43?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JellzRoc*
> 
> Tested it out. My system for some reason is stable at 42 and 1.27 but to get to 43 even if i bump the voltage up to 1.3 i'm still unable get it stable. I try to run a benchmark and my screen gets all squiggly and my computer reboots. Why the sudden cutoff at 43?


Like I said. I needed 1.28v for 4.5 but I needed 1.425 for 4.6. An extra 0.03v isn't going to get you anywhere.


----------



## Big Texas

Was curious so I put my cpu at 4.0 ghz, 1.050v, 39x uncore and 2400 mhz ram (1.500vccin).

passed IBT no problem.

volts seem kinda low, no?


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JellzRoc*
> 
> Tested it out. My system for some reason is stable at 42 and 1.27 but to get to 43 even if i bump the voltage up to 1.3 i'm still unable get it stable. I try to run a benchmark and my screen gets all squiggly and my computer reboots. Why the sudden cutoff at 43?


Make sure you have the uncore set at something lower - once you hit the uncore limit you are going to have real trouble increasing the clock speed if it is still at 1:1.


----------



## nitroxyl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *combatant3219*
> 
> If you type in a value and then hit "esc" while your cursor or what ever is still on vcore it will revert to the previously entered value.
> 
> You're not doing that are you?
> 
> You would need to move your cursor off vcore and then hit escape or exit.
> 
> My MSI MPower has no problem going over 1.3V if I tell it too but it does change the text to red when I do this.


I never use my mouse in BIOS except to press save and exit. And No. I don't press escape...


----------



## mojobear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t0tum*
> 
> Have you tried lowering vcore? There are low vcore clockers out there. I cant get mine 4.5 stable at 1.2-1.25, but i can @ 1.113v.
> My chip, posted on another board: http://valid.canardpc.com/2882992


mine is like yours...im running 4.77 ghz with 1.255 V on the core. Its been stable with handbrake x 6 hours. The moment my cpu hits 1.3 or greater vcore it seems to just hard lock up


----------



## Anusha

Ok. New info.

Intel XTU doesn't use AVX. So even if you are stable after 24hrs of XTU might quickly crash in Prime95 Blend which supports AVX. I'm running Prime 95 26.6 just to confirm and no crash yet after 4hrs. Would crash within minutes with 27.9. Basically my CPU is not AVX stable at 44x @ 1.285V (1.296V actually). Sad!

So I'm gonna simply run 26.6 for a bit longer and set the Vcore to adaptive mode and forget about testing AVX testers. For AVX loads, right now H.264 should be enough I guess.

Now, I have to find what is causing my non-BSOD reboots. When it happened, I was using manual Vcore. Maybe Adaptive mode would fix it.

I seriously doubt people need to put VCCIN at above 1.8V unless the max Vcore is above 1.4V.


----------



## combatant3219

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nitroxyl*
> 
> I never use my mouse in BIOS except to press save and exit. And No. I don't press escape...


It applies whether your using keyboard or mouse.

I can't find anything on Z87 G41, but the Z77 G41 did have locked vcore at 1.3 so it's entirely possible that has carried over to the Z87 model since it's a lower end board.


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mojobear*
> 
> mine is like yours...im running 4.77 ghz with 1.255 V on the core. Its been stable with handbrake x 6 hours. The moment my cpu hits 1.3 or greater vcore it seems to just hard lock up


Are you using adaptive Vcore?
What is the Input Voltage at? Keep it at max Vcore + 0.4V. (Max means the voltage spikes if using Adaptive mode)


----------



## mojobear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> Are you using adaptive Vcore?
> What is the Input Voltage at? Keep it at max Vcore + 0.4V. (Max means the voltage spikes if using Adaptive mode)


im doing manual, with vccin @ 1.95 LLC at minimum so I get 1.9 at load...i find this more stable than running LLC at max.


----------



## JellzRoc

I think I'm going to stay at 4.3 at 1.329 volts. Its not worth it for me to toast my chip to get 44 or 45


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JellzRoc*
> 
> I think I'm going to stay at 4.3 at 1.329 volts. Its not worth it for me to toast my chip to get 44 or 45


The lottery was very unfair to you.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> I seriously doubt people need to put VCCIN at above 1.8V unless the max Vcore is above 1.4V.


I'm now using the OPs chess method just to see what kind of temps I get.

I'm trying for x45 Multi. When I tried 1.31v and VCCIO @ auto (~1.8v) it would fall over in around 3mins. When I raised VCCIO to 1.93v it ran 30mins. I then tried vcore @ 1.32v and VCCIO again at auto, fell over in 10mins. I've got LLC @ auto so the VCCIO is rising a 0.04v when pushed .. it does help at least.

I'm also using adaptive mode now so I'm not exactly 100% sure what my volts are, CPU-Z and/or Realtemp show 1.32v as above but then HWINFO would show 1.345v.

BTW: want to make it clear that at these volts there is no way to run Prime, IBT, XTU or whatever.


----------



## Anusha

I've been hanging out the TPU forums to see if people there have anything more to say about Haswell overclocking.

it seems that the stock VID is an indication of how well your CPU will overclock. when you CPU multi and everything to auto, you should see the stock VID when running Prime or some other stress test. According to AISuite, mine's stock VID is 1.07V. and that is a chip that usually maxes out at 43x or 44x multi. the best ones have less than 1V stock VID. they are the 49x clockers at 1.25V or something.


----------



## error-id10t

Our chips are similar, my VID is 1.04v and I've yet to find a way to get x45 Multi stable. Funny though, according to the batch list mine should be awesome; L310B491. Meh to the batch lists.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-thread-with-statistics/20#post_20443571

_L310B491--4.8--1.180_


----------



## JellzRoc

Very strange. Now after i've over clocked when i play games there are lag spikes...... Even at after a super stable 12 hour prime 95 test..


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Our chips are similar, my VID is 1.04v and I've yet to find a way to get x45 Multi stable. Funny though, according to the batch list mine should be awesome; L310B491. Meh to the batch lists.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-thread-with-statistics/20#post_20443571
> 
> _L310B491--4.8--1.180_


Well at least your 4.4 is stable, right? My 4.4 isn't AVX stable. (At least when they are used as heavily as Prime95 would.)


----------



## error-id10t

4.4 Multi is stable @ 1.255v yeap but that's it.

For fun I'm still pushing for x45 and FAH is punishing it. But that's why there's the tuning plan, next revision of chips will be better just like what happened with Ivy.


----------



## tru3man

BATCH L310B487

Currently settled on 4.5 can get to 4.6 with this batch . Info below do the other voltages look ok for uncore and vrin ?


----------



## flopper

Trying some 4.8ghz on my 4670k.
1.35v in bios and running aida without fpu as those avx instructions heat things up beyond vulcano temps.
4.9 seems reachable with a delidd.


----------



## nitd_kim

Currently at 4.4ghz with 1.15 volts. Temperatures at 70C (HWmonitor) and 60C (Asus Z87-Pro software) max. I don't have air conditioning so my ambients are really high plus I only have a 212 EVO with push/pull setup.

It seems like my cpu is a good one, but are my temperatures okay?

http://valid.canardpc.com/jtc60a


----------



## barkinos98

i've been running 43x at 1.2V but i've yet to tweak it. all i know it it cant even boot at 46x, not at 1.2V but at 1.25 too :/
1.25V and 46x is the highest i've tried, but this guide says its okay until 1.3V so when i get it all running again im just going to get the voltage to 1.3V and start from 46x









is 85C too much for this chip IF i manage 46x or more on 1.3V? i've got a h100i and was wondering if its enough for such values.


----------



## MojoW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> i've been running 43x at 1.2V but i've yet to tweak it. all i know it it cant even boot at 46x, not at 1.2V but at 1.25 too :/
> 1.25V and 46x is the highest i've tried, but this guide says its okay until 1.3V so when i get it all running again im just going to get the voltage to 1.3V and start from 46x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is 85C too much for this chip IF i manage 46x or more on 1.3V? i've got a h100i and was wondering if its enough for such values.


It could be enough but it depends on the chip and the heat. Only way to know is to try but watch the temps!
My friends h100i keeps him at 4.6 with 1.19v but he can't go higher because of the heat.
While i have a cooler one but it needs to much more vcore to reach that.


----------



## barkinos98

mine does like 70-75C under load at 43x and 1.2V; the temps rise according to voltages right?


----------



## MojoW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> mine does like 70-75C under load at 43x and 1.2V; the temps rise according to voltages right?


Yes but how much depends on the chip. What's the load?
Just try, but don't let it get above 90c 95c stress testing(prime95 Aida or XTU) , so you know how much your chip can handle.


----------



## JellzRoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JellzRoc*
> 
> Very strange. Now after i've over clocked when i play games there are lag spikes...... Even at after a super stable 12 hour prime 95 test..


Just so you know I seem to have corrected this issue. On the Asus uefi there are some power saving options in EZ mode that most of you guys will probably skip. The options are energy saving, normal and performance. Just switch it to performance and lag issues dissapear. Not sure what setting or settings this changes in advanced mode but thats just a quick fix.


----------



## sum1quiet

Can you go ahead and put me into that Google Docs sheet, Darkwizzie? See below for my stats.

Username: sum1quiet
CPU Model: 4770k
Core Multiplier: 46
CPU VID: not sure what this value is on my Formula board, only voltage specified is the Vcore - rest is auto.
Vcore: 1.31
Uncore Multiplier: 44
Uncore Voltage: Auto
Cooling Solution: Custom Loop
Stability Test: IBT x10
Batch Number: L312B376
Ram Speed: XMP 1600


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MojoW*
> 
> Yes but how much depends on the chip. What's the load?
> Just try, but don't let it get above 90c 95c stress testing(prime95 Aida or XTU) , so you know how much your chip can handle.


i got those temps at 100% load, while folding








i do believe still there is headroom but never got around to try to find the most i can do, but as soon as this WU finishes i'll be tweaking


----------



## MojoW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> i got those temps at 100% load, while folding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i do believe still there is headroom but never got around to try to find the most i can do, but as soon as this WU finishes i'll be tweaking


Nice, then you certainly got some headroom.
Have fun tweaking


----------



## tellis

Wanted to share my results with you guys, I have hit a wall with my Costa Rica 4770k batch 3313A943. Stuck at 4.2 @ 1.25V. Swiftech Apogee XT water loop. Either my chip sucks, motherboard sucks or both. Went up to 1.36V vcore and unstable at 4.4, temps hit 90 (delid bare die).

Mobo: Asrock Z87 Extreme4 Bios 2.30
All Core Multi 42x
Vcore 1.25
CPU cache 35x
Cache voltage 1.15
CPU Input 1.90

Using latest version of prime95

Stock


4200 delid bare die


----------



## Clexzor

Something intresting that ive noticed for those using windows 8 is that it appears to need more input voltage vccin/vrin to stay stable.... In other words and this on mutliple chips diff installs and diffrent mobos and sdd's including ram and psu to rule out anything else.

For example I can run 4.9ghz on win7 at 1.43v with vccin of 1.95 however...on Win8 the same overclock requires about a vccin of 1.98-2.0v to maintain stability on all levels.








Same bios versions btw 1.3 mpower max


----------



## abombthecoder

How bad is it to hit 100C occasionally when stressing? I imagine it can't be as bad as BSODing..


----------



## Clexzor

Niether are that bad really but running 100c constantly can cause harm over weeks if not months...and bsods do not cuase cpu damage only will hurt your current installed image....and thats not even that common anymore.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tru3man*
> 
> BATCH L310B487
> 
> Currently settled on 4.5 can get to 4.6 with this batch . Info below do the other voltages look ok for uncore and vrin ?


Hi,

Your settings look fine, nothing dangerous there.

Can you list your stress test, test length, cooling solution, etc? (The data asked in the original post.)
Thanks!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nitd_kim*
> 
> Currently at 4.4ghz with 1.15 volts. Temperatures at 70C (HWmonitor) and 60C (Asus Z87-Pro software) max. I don't have air conditioning so my ambients are really high plus I only have a 212 EVO with push/pull setup.
> 
> It seems like my cpu is a good one, but are my temperatures okay?
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/jtc60a


Stay under 95C under peak stress and you'll be fine, especially if the temps are under synthetics.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> i've been running 43x at 1.2V but i've yet to tweak it. all i know it it cant even boot at 46x, not at 1.2V but at 1.25 too :/
> 1.25V and 46x is the highest i've tried, but this guide says its okay until 1.3V so when i get it all running again im just going to get the voltage to 1.3V and start from 46x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is 85C too much for this chip IF i manage 46x or more on 1.3V? i've got a h100i and was wondering if its enough for such values.


I'm going to revise my guide soon when I'm not lazy.
The most important thing is you don't A) Run over 95C and B) Reach a higher voltage than 1.4-1.5v as the voltage above that may damage the CPU over time.
If you can for some reason or another run 1.3v without doing any of the above you're good.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tellis*
> 
> Wanted to share my results with you guys, I have hit a wall with my Costa Rica 4770k batch 3313A943. Stuck at 4.2 @ 1.25V. Swiftech Apogee XT water loop. Either my chip sucks, motherboard sucks or both. Went up to 1.36V vcore and unstable at 4.4, temps hit 90 (delid bare die).
> 
> Mobo: Asrock Z87 Extreme4 Bios 2.30
> All Core Multi 42x
> Vcore 1.25
> CPU cache 35x
> Cache voltage 1.15
> CPU Input 1.90
> 
> Using latest version of prime95
> 
> Stock
> 
> 
> 4200 delid bare die


Thanks for the results Tellis but you are missing:

CPU cooling solution, ram speed, Batch number. Also if you want to be checked for picture verification you need HWinfo or HWmonitor showing Vcore value in same picture as stress test (but picture verification is not required to be listed).
Cheers!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sum1quiet*
> 
> Can you go ahead and put me into that Google Docs sheet, Darkwizzie? See below for my stats.
> 
> Username: sum1quiet
> CPU Model: 4770k
> Core Multiplier: 46
> CPU VID: not sure what this value is on my Formula board, only voltage specified is the Vcore - rest is auto.
> Vcore: 1.31
> Uncore Multiplier: 44
> Uncore Voltage: Auto
> Cooling Solution: Custom Loop
> Stability Test: IBT x10
> Batch Number: L312B376
> Ram Speed: XMP 1600


Results charted!









The CPU VID is the voltage you set for Vcore in the BIOS. The Vcore is the reading from Hwinfo or HWmonitor of the power your CPU core is actually drawing under max load. So I'll put your 1.31 Vcore as VID.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> mine does like 70-75C under load at 43x and 1.2V; the temps rise according to voltages right?


Mostly the voltages, yes.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clexzor*
> 
> Something intresting that ive noticed for those using windows 8 is that it appears to need more input voltage vccin/vrin to stay stable.... In other words and this on mutliple chips diff installs and diffrent mobos and sdd's including ram and psu to rule out anything else.
> 
> For example I can run 4.9ghz on win7 at 1.43v with vccin of 1.95 however...on Win8 the same overclock requires about a vccin of 1.98-2.0v to maintain stability on all levels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same bios versions btw 1.3 mpower max


Somebody else confirm this?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abombthecoder*
> 
> How bad is it to hit 100C occasionally when stressing? I imagine it can't be as bad as BSODing..


It's worse than Bsoding. Bsoding you just change settings, unless you did some unsafe parameters the Bsod will have no lasting effect on your computer. 100C won't outright kill the CPU but IMO it will in the long run... Just stop after it goes above 95C.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> I'm now using the OPs chess method just to see what kind of temps I get.
> 
> I'm trying for x45 Multi. When I tried 1.31v and VCCIO @ auto (~1.8v) it would fall over in around 3mins. When I raised VCCIO to 1.93v it ran 30mins. I then tried vcore @ 1.32v and VCCIO again at auto, fell over in 10mins. I've got LLC @ auto so the VCCIO is rising a 0.04v when pushed .. it does help at least.
> 
> I'm also using adaptive mode now so I'm not exactly 100% sure what my volts are, CPU-Z and/or Realtemp show 1.32v as above but then HWINFO would show 1.345v.
> 
> BTW: want to make it clear that at these volts there is no way to run Prime, IBT, XTU or whatever.


In my opinion this is what's happening: Realtemp and CPUZ are showing your CPU VID, which is the voltage you put into the BIOS and HWinfo/HWmonitor show the voltage the CPU is drawing right now. As you can see there is a difference. With adaptive if you set 1.3v into BIOS, you can end up with a 1.3v VID and a 1.5V Vcore if you run Prime under adaptive. Sure, you entered 1.3v in the BIOS but that's not what the CPU is drawing right now. Chess only bumps the voltage a small bit higher than your set maximum.


----------



## BoredErica

Guide has been updated a bit under the voltages section.


----------



## The Storm

I have read a few posts about using handbrake along with some other things going in the background to help stress. I have never done encoding before so I figured I would try it out, I installed the program and decided to encode a movie but it only took like 6 minutes to do a dvd and this was at stock clocks, is this normal? I figured it would take longer to burn a movie to the HDD, therefore I would stress it longer. I have heard about people encoding for long periods of time, maybe I am missing something?


----------



## barkinos98

6 minutes?
it took me about 20-30 mins to do on my mac, and that was a normal "bluray" quality movie, so 6 mins doesnt sound too incredible


----------



## error-id10t

Just read elsewhere, ASUS boards new BIOS (1405), hopefully brings little something extra for us poor bastards with poor clockers.


----------



## BoredErica

Still no G45 Gaming bios update. It's been 2-3 days.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Still no G45 Gaming bios update. It's been 2-3 days.


Yup.







Although, it's meaningless for me to OC right now. How to send my 770s back to amazon... It's cool though, I'll be getting 780s now.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Just read elsewhere, ASUS boards new BIOS (1405), hopefully brings little something extra for us poor bastards with poor clockers.


sounds nice! I STILL havent tried more than 43x but could be really helpful for anyone i guess


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abombthecoder*
> 
> How bad is it to hit 100C occasionally when stressing? I imagine it can't be as bad as BSODing..


Well it shouldn't ever go over 100 because it will begin to throttle itself at that point to stay out of the death zone. But that doesn't make it safe. If you are hitting 100C that means that you need better cooling or you need to lower your voltage/multi. I agree with Wizzie, stay under 95C and always monitor your temps if they are around this level for long periods of time.

What test are you using? I ask because it is ok to get it up to the 90s for short tests like IBT and Linpack. But if you are planning on doing long Prime/OCCT runs of several hours at that temp you can permanently damage or destroy your CPU. I always suggest being around for long stress tests to monitor temps because they can fluctuate for "blend" type tests. At the beginning it will read in the 70s but 15-30 mins later it can jump up to the 80s. That jump can easily kill a CPU at very high voltages or one with a stock cooler. Be careful fooling around with those temps, they are right at the edge of doing damage.


----------



## Bartouille

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> I've been hanging out the TPU forums to see if people there have anything more to say about Haswell overclocking.
> 
> it seems that the stock VID is an indication of how well your CPU will overclock. when you CPU multi and everything to auto, you should see the stock VID when running Prime or some other stress test. According to AISuite, mine's stock VID is 1.07V. and that is a chip that usually maxes out at 43x or 44x multi. the best ones have less than 1V stock VID. they are the 49x clockers at 1.25V or something.


Depends... mine has a stock vid of 1.146v which is pretty high and it clocks well enough. I've seen people with lower vid that can't even get 4.5ghz. These cpus are just weird lol Sometimes I feel like getting another one of these to test out my luck.


----------



## BoredErica

I'm not really big on checking stock VID... part of it could be based on the motherboard, and nothing figures out how well the CPU can overclock than trying to overclock it.


----------



## lolwatpear

anyone have any advice for me? I seem to be stable at 4.4ghz 1.3v, 42x uncore and 1.3625 cache voltage. to get 4.5ghz stable it seems to need a high 1.3 volts. is there anything else i can play with? everything else is default.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolwatpear*
> 
> anyone have any advice for me? I seem to be stable at 4.4ghz 1.3v, 42x uncore and 1.3625 cache voltage. to get 4.5ghz stable it seems to need a high 1.3 volts. is there anything else i can play with? everything else is default.


That's a really high cache voltage - I think I'd back that down some. You can try increasing the VCCIOD and VCCSA and see if that helps you with 45. However, there's normally a point where the voltage starts to go up a lot for any multiplier increase, so you could just have hit that spot.


----------



## error-id10t

Drop the uncore also.. then try raising the multi. I think there's quite a few of us stuck with a x44 Multi for some weird reason. Seems like a popular option and while it's low (IMO) it does match what I was getting on my Ivy when it was running x46.


----------



## lolwatpear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> That's a really high cache voltage - I think I'd back that down some. You can try increasing the VCCIOD and VCCSA and see if that helps you with 45. However, there's normally a point where the voltage starts to go up a lot for any multiplier increase, so you could just have hit that spot.


ok, thanks. ill actually test the multiplier and vcore voltage by itself then. i actually stabilized the uncore first based on what someone said.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Drop the uncore also.. then try raising the multi. I think there's quite a few of us stuck with a x44 Multi for some weird reason. Seems like a popular option and while it's low (IMO) it does match what I was getting on my Ivy when it was running x46.


I see. I'm confused about the the relation between the uncore and cpu multiplier. someone said to keep raising the uncore multiplier and voltage until stable (i got 42x at 1.3625v) and then do the voltage/ cpu multi.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolwatpear*
> 
> someone said to keep raising the uncore multiplier and voltage until stable (i got 42x at 1.3625v) and then do the voltage/ cpu multi.


That's absolutely and utterly wrong.

Refer to the original post of this thread:

1. Set Uncore (AKA Ring Bus) to core ratio to manual. Set it to stock multiplier manually. With ring bus running on stock and locked at stock for now, no need to fiddle with ring bus voltage. That goes to auto. Some motherboards MAY increase Vring to unsafe levels if you didn't manually set ring bus to stock because the motherboard will try to auto-overclock the ring bus if left on auto. Avoid future headaches by following step 1.
2. Set any XMP profile OFF for ram. If your ram is above 1600, set it to 1600, no higher while we're testing overclocks. Heck, if your ram is XMP'ed for 1600, lower it to non XMP. Doesn't hurt.
3. Start ramping up the core multiplier and voltage until you think you've found your sweet spot. Do stress test and if you pass, go to step 4.
NOTE: Yes, you up the core multiplier by 1 each time. You can probably get away with starting at 4ghz though. Because the core clock is 100, 100 x 40 = 4000mhz or 4ghz.
4. Now we fiddle with ram, higher ring bus/ring bus voltage in effort to get marginally better performance. Stress test. Do not raise ring bus or ram if it means lowering core clock for stability.
5. If you are hardcore or have a lot of time on your hands, you can try adding clockstrap to the mix but I'd stay away from it unless you're super duper picky. Nobody has reported very good results with this but you're welcome to experiment.
6. Set it to adaptive mode instead of manual now. Do not stress with adaptive.

==
And please just read the guide, it has info on what voltages are safe.


----------



## Big Texas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolwatpear*
> 
> ok, thanks. ill actually test the multiplier and vcore voltage by itself then. i actually stabilized the uncore first based on what someone said.
> I see. I'm confused about the the relation between the uncore and cpu multiplier. someone said to keep raising the uncore multiplier and voltage until stable (i got 42x at 1.3625v) and then do the voltage/ cpu multi.


oh god. good thing you came here, or you never would've gotten a stable overclock and may have even fried your cpu. 1.3625v on the uncore is scary high.


----------



## Clockwerk

So I have finally been able to play around overclocking and have gotten stable at 4.5ghz 1.26 vcore and 1.9 vccin. Temps are not an issue and I am really just wondering in terms of the amount of volts it takes for this OC whether or not this chip is decent or if I should return it and take another stab at a good chip. Ideally I am going to run daily around 4.5 but want stable max OC for benching. Hesitant to return just because I have seen some real dogs out there with people claiming they cant get a stable 4.4 OC no matter the volts. Thoughts/advice? Thanks in advance.

edit: My thought about the vcore being high for the OC is based on that 3 step haswell OC guide where they say you should be able to boot at 4.6 with 1.2 vcore. Tried, no luck. http://www.overclockers.com/3step-guide-to-overclock-intel-haswell


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clockwerk*
> 
> So I have finally been able to play around overclocking and have gotten stable at 4.5ghz 1.26 vcore and 1.9 vccin. Temps are not an issue and I am really just wondering in terms of the amount of volts it takes for this OC whether or not this chip is decent or if I should return it and take another stab at a good chip. Ideally I am going to run daily around 4.5 but want stable max OC for benching. Hesitant to return just because I have seen some real dogs out there with people claiming they cant get a stable 4.4 OC no matter the volts. Thoughts/advice? Thanks in advance.


I think you're fine. Even at 4.5ghz you've got a decent overclock. You're not guarenteed anything if you return your CPU, you could get a worse one. Plus, think of the poor dudes with the duds, let them get the return!


----------



## Big Texas

I wouldn't bother returning it. You basically landed smack dab in the middle- you didn't lose OR win the silicon lottery. If you're really just looking for 4.5 stable, that isn't too bad. It's your call to try again for a better chip, though.

One thing to remember though, is that Haswell's batch numbers are super wacky. Back in the pre-1155 days cpu batches were actually very accurate with determining a cpu's quality. With the release of sandy bridge, it became less relevant, and even more less relevant with ivy bridge, and now it's inaccurate to say the least. so you *really* are playing the lottery again.


----------



## Big Texas

Throwing you guys an update, been playing around with 4.6GHz tonight and I had an epiphany...

What if my 124 BSOD's at 4.6GHz weren't from vCore?!









So I bumped my 40x uncore to 1.175v, turned up the rest of the values to what you see in HWmonitor...

and bam! Cinebench pass at 1.275 vcore. Gonna stress test this later, but a delid may actually have to be in order for that to happen.


----------



## Takinato

So I have done some research and I feel like I owe an apology to the people on this thread. I thought I was having problems with the cpu overclock and it turns out my gaming crash was due to drivers for video card not cpu overclock. Currently sitting at 4.2ghz with uncore at x35, 1.25 core voltage, I haven't tried to push anything other settings. Gaming temps never go over 65c, any suggestions on where to go next?


----------



## Big Texas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Takinato*
> 
> So I have done some research and I feel like I owe an apology to the people on this thread. I thought I was having problems with the cpu overclock and it turns out my gaming crash was due to drivers for video card not cpu overclock. Currently sitting at 4.2ghz with uncore at x35, 1.25 core voltage, I haven't tried to push anything other settings. Gaming temps never go over 65c, any suggestions on where to go next?


Try 43 at those volts and report back


----------



## Anusha

isn't it weird that some people say they almost hit 100C with a Vcore of 1.22V with H100i, when some people can go all the way up to 1.3V with similar cooling? to add more weirdness, the former can clock the CPU higher than the latter.


----------



## Big Texas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> isn't it weird that some people say they almost hit 100C with a Vcore of 1.22V with H100i, when some people can go all the way up to 1.3V with similar cooling? to add more weirdness, the former can clock the CPU higher than the latter.


It has to do with how well the pcb is glued to the ihs- if there's a lot of glue separating the die from the ihs, then a gap is formed between the die and ihs- resulting in bad thermal transfer. The paste intel uses really isn't THAT bad, but delidding works because yoiu eliminate that gap.


----------



## rickyman0319

I am wondering which one is better: x60 Kraken or H80I?

are they both similar thinkness for the radiator or not?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> I am wondering which one is better: x60 Kraken or H80I?
> 
> are they both similar thinkness for the radiator or not?


x60 is better.


----------



## rickyman0319

silly me, it is 2x120 radiator like h100i ?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> silly me, it is 2x120 radiator like h100i ?


x60 is slightly better than h100i. I consider it the top all in one solution.


----------



## rickyman0319

so H80i is better 212 evo but worse than D12. is that correct?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> so H80i is better 212 evo but worse than D12. is that correct?


D14 is better than H80i but H80i is better than 212 evo. Correct.

Stock -> 212 Evo -> D14 (For quietness)/Silver Arrow (For slightly better performance) -> x60 -> Custom loop


----------



## rickyman0319

if I want both ( quietness and performace) which one I should get?

D14
or

Silver Arrow


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> if I want both ( quietness and performace) which one I should get?
> 
> D14
> or
> 
> Silver Arrow


Personally I'd just get Silver Arrow, my case fans and GPU is louder than my heatsink so... no matter how quiet it is, it doesn't matter. Plus Silver Arrow is slightly cheaper.


----------



## combatant3219

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> D14 is better than H80i but H80i is better than 212 evo. Correct.
> 
> Stock -> 212 Evo -> D14 (For quietness)/Silver Arrow (For slightly better performance) -> x60 -> Custom loop


Just to through some other options in there as far as the AIO's go, you could also consider H110 or Swiftech H220 or even the 320 if it fits your case.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> silly me, it is 2x120 radiator like h100i ?


X60 is 2x140.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> isn't it weird that some people say they almost hit 100C with a Vcore of 1.22V with H100i, when some people can go all the way up to 1.3V with similar cooling? to add more weirdness, the former can clock the CPU higher than the latter.


It's a matter of randomness with the glue height as described, and the vastly different testing methods that people use

http://imgur.com/a/DY1q6

Same cooler same everything, 1.29vcore bios in one pic, 1.1vcore bios in the other. It's kinda ridiculous that avx2 synethics run hotter than stuff running bios +0.2v higher and maxing the cpu (like x264 for example, an actual real world load, video encoder that uses and benefits greatly from avx and avx2), but i guess that's the cost of them running 3x as fast


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> if I want both ( quietness and performace) which one I should get?
> 
> D14
> or
> 
> Silver Arrow


get the Silver Arrow SB-E Extreme. not the standard. but you will need to use a fan controller (onboard or dedicated) because it is LOUD at max RPM. the fan's performance & noise curve is identical to the non-extreme version up to the max fan speed of the non-extreme version.

right now, i keep the fan speed at 900RPM-ish at idle. you cannot hear it up to 1100 (at least i cannot). after that it starts to become noticeable. After about 1500RPM, it becomes a bit irritating. (i prefer a silent PC). at max RPM, it is almost noisy as same H100i at max. but cooler.

i have configured the fan profile in AISuite so that even when stress testing, the fan speed doesn't go above 1200RPM. i'm pretty happy with the cooling in that range. once the temps exceed 75C (not core temp, but some value that AISuite calculates), then the RPM goes up rapidly. that hardly happens with my current OC. and it can only get better as the ambient is at peak these days.

but it is a pain in the ass to install.

with pull-pull config, you shouldn't have any RAM clearance issues.


----------



## Cyro999

The fans on the Silver Arrow SB-E SE (version i have) are pretty good, ty-147's i think. They're quoted as 73.6cfm @21dba, and you can just run three fans in 140mm/150mm/140mm format - i'm not sure if it's worth to go further, does the silver arrow scale with airflow a noticable amount beyond that?

In the end, the 130cfm of the ty-143 (orange fan) wrecks the 73.6cfm of the ty-147 (white fan) but it does come at a big cost - being rated @45dba vs 21dba (+10 on dba scale = double percieved noise, to my understanding? Not 100% on this)

Is it worth it? Are there benchmarks out there for super high airflow setups scaling past that of non-super-noisy fans in 140/150/140mm or 140/140/140 setup? I'm curious
Quote:


> the fan's performance & noise curve is identical to the non-extreme version up to the max fan speed of the non-extreme version


I was under the impression that the extreme fans (143's) were optimized for higher RPM, and made more noise at lower RPM or something along those lines, not really sure


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> isn't it weird that some people say they almost hit 100C with a Vcore of 1.22V with H100i, when some people can go all the way up to 1.3V with similar cooling? to add more weirdness, the former can clock the CPU higher than the latter.











mine never went over 70-75C at 1.2V under a H100i and it wasnt just gaming load, it was a full blown folding load









tough luck i guess, my chip fails to do 46x at 1.2 and at 1.25V (i havent tried more yet tbh) but it seems like its a cold chip, so theres that


----------



## BoredErica

I had 80C at 1.2-1.25v on D14. That's on prime.


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> I was under the impression that the extreme fans (143's) were optimized for higher RPM, and made more noise at lower RPM or something along those lines, not really sure


it's just hearsay. i don't have first hand experience with the non-extreme's fans. but it's pretty quiet up to 1100RPM. below 1000RPM i cannot hear them.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> it's just hearsay. i don't have first hand experience with the non-extreme's fans. but it's pretty quiet up to 1100RPM. below 1000RPM i cannot hear them.


Ok, thanks. Any data on three fan (140/150/140) @~1300rpm vs triple extremes?


----------



## nitd_kim

I'm running 4670k on z87-PRO and I was wondering how to get more precise cpu voltage controls. I was running 4.4ghz @ 1.154 but I wanted to be more stable so I went up to around 1.7 but the mobo automatically raises the voltage to 1.184. If it set the voltage lower, it'd auto adjust itself to 1.168. There seems to be gaps of .014~.018 voltages that the mobo gravitates towards and I was wondering if there was any way to make it tighter. The LLC is at lvl 2 which seems to be the most 1:1. I am using manual voltage and speedstep is disabled.

I am running corsair vengeance pro 1866mhz 9cas 1.5v @ 2200mhz 10cas with 1.56v. Should I try to push for more mhz or see how much lower I can set the voltage? If I go for more mhz, should I loosen the timings more or put more volts on it?


----------



## HemiRick

I'm running an air cooler TS 140 and my 4770K is running 4.5Ghz at 1.224V while folding 100% load and never goes over 76C and thats at a high ambient of 80 F. Old school artic silver used. I don't understand why people buy these water setups when an air cooler does just as well.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HemiRick*
> 
> I'm running an air cooler TS 140 and my 4770K is running 4.5Ghz at 1.224V while folding 100% load and never goes over 76C and thats at a high ambient of 80 F. Old school artic silver used. I don't understand why people buy these water setups when an air cooler does just as well.


Because they want to pass Prime or Linpack.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HemiRick*
> 
> I'm running an air cooler TS 140 and my 4770K is running 4.5Ghz at 1.224V while folding 100% load and never goes over 76C and thats at a high ambient of 80 F. Old school artic silver used. I don't understand why people buy these water setups when an air cooler does just as well.


Why don't you go back few pages (page 142) and try and do the same I did with 1.345v (or 1.32v who knows) .. tell us how the air-cooling goes. That said, these chips are so bad that WC doesn't really help as much as previously so all this said, I do agree.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nitd_kim*
> 
> I'm running 4670k on z87-PRO and I was wondering how to get more precise cpu voltage controls. I was running 4.4ghz @ 1.154 but I wanted to be more stable so I went up to around 1.7 but the mobo automatically raises the voltage to 1.184. If it set the voltage lower, it'd auto adjust itself to 1.168. There seems to be gaps of .014~.018 voltages that the mobo gravitates towards and I was wondering if there was any way to make it tighter. The LLC is at lvl 2 which seems to be the most 1:1. I am using manual voltage and speedstep is disabled.
> 
> I am running corsair vengeance pro 1866mhz 9cas 1.5v @ 2200mhz 10cas with 1.56v. Should I try to push for more mhz or see how much lower I can set the voltage? If I go for more mhz, should I loosen the timings more or put more volts on it?


Your software reading is sticking on those numbers. It can only adjust in steps like 1.256, 1.264, 1.272, that's not actually what you are getting though


----------



## batman900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Drop the uncore also.. then try raising the multi. I think there's quite a few of us stuck with a x44 Multi for some weird reason. Seems like a popular option and while it's low (IMO) it does match what I was getting on my Ivy when it was running x46.


QFT

It's so true. I can pump a bunch of voltage into it and change every setting but this chip refuses to do 4.5 and will always bsod eventually. 4.4 is slightly better than my 3770k was at 4.6. Very slightly


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HemiRick*
> 
> I'm running an air cooler TS 140 and my 4770K is running 4.5Ghz at 1.224V while folding 100% load and never goes over 76C and thats at a high ambient of 80 F. Old school artic silver used. I don't understand why people buy these water setups when an air cooler does just as well.


I take it you've never been on water before?


----------



## IronAge

Somebody knows a tool which will read VTT A/D and System Agent on ASrock Z87M OCF ?

Formula Drive just shows the offsets which is not very helpful.

Bought Swiftech H220 for cooling but this 4670K does not need it.

Running Prime95 27.9 864k @ 4.5 GHz with 1.220 vCore 1.200 Cache 1.85 VRIN < 60 Degree with a Thermalright Venomous-X and one 12cm fan.

What cache/vRing voltage do you guys apply for x39 x45 ?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronAge*
> 
> Somebody knows a tool which will read VTT A/D and System Agent on ASrock Z87M OCF ?
> 
> Formula Drive just shows the offsets which is not very helpful.
> 
> Bought Swiftech H220 for cooling but this 4670K does not need it.
> 
> Running Prime95 27.9 864k @ 4.5 GHz with 1.220 vCore 1.200 Cache 1.85 VRIN < 60 Degree with a Thermalright Venomous-X and one 12cm fan.
> 
> What cache/vRing voltage do you guys apply for x39 x45 ?


I assume x45 is core speed... The list of results are on first page. I needed 1.28v for 4.5ghz.


----------



## IronAge

Yeah right it x39 for uncore and x45 for the cores ...

not sure why ASrock has relatively voltage for system agent compared to the Maximus Vi Gene i used before.

when i set +0.016 offset for system agent i already get 0.936.

VTT A set to +0.026 VTT D set to +0.021

Prime95 27.9 Custom FFT 864k is very stressfull and seems to need more vCore compared to other Ks.

trying to get this stable for over half an hour without having to increase vCore.

just want to share experiances with other Z87 Formula users and see what values they got.

Maximus VI Gene needed way higher VTT for the same clocking.


----------



## rickyman0319

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> get the Silver Arrow SB-E Extreme. not the standard. but you will need to use a fan controller (onboard or dedicated) because it is LOUD at max RPM. the fan's performance & noise curve is identical to the non-extreme version up to the max fan speed of the non-extreme version.
> 
> right now, i keep the fan speed at 900RPM-ish at idle. you cannot hear it up to 1100 (at least i cannot). after that it starts to become noticeable. After about 1500RPM, it becomes a bit irritating. (i prefer a silent PC). at max RPM, it is almost noisy as same H100i at max. but cooler.
> 
> i have configured the fan profile in AISuite so that even when stress testing, the fan speed doesn't go above 1200RPM. i'm pretty happy with the cooling in that range. once the temps exceed 75C (not core temp, but some value that AISuite calculates), then the RPM goes up rapidly. that hardly happens with my current OC. and it can only get better as the ambient is at peak these days.
> 
> but it is a pain in the ass to install.
> 
> with pull-pull config, you shouldn't have any RAM clearance issues.


the max on my case is 165mm for the air cooler?


----------



## barkinos98

what is this uncore thing that you guys all talk about?


----------



## rickyman0319

I turn off the c6 or c7 on the bios.

this is my overclock stat:

1.312v on core vcore
1.2 on uncore vcore
cpu input voltage 1.95v

I try to overclock my cpu to 4,4ghz. after few minutes it tells me that I have a bsod error of 101.

Is that the cpu input voltage or not?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> what is this uncore thing that you guys all talk about?


Did you read the original post?


----------



## IronAge

Try lower input voltage and try to find out what you get under heavy load within OS.

Without load line calibration u get vdroop (=decrease of voltage under load) on input voltage.



Chancged some things - NOT vCore - now it seems to be Prime95 27.9 864k stable - finally .









decreased cache voltage from 1.20 to 1.10 - increaseed VCCSA and VTT A/D a little.


----------



## IronAge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> what is this uncore thing that you guys all talk about?


uncore contains CPU cache, DMI, integrated memory controler - anything which is not core or iGPU is considered to be part of uncore.

correct me when i am wrong.


----------



## rickyman0319

how do I fix bsod 101 and 124 error on i7 4770k ?


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> how do I fix bsod 101 and 124 error on i7 4770k ?


That usually means more VCore.


----------



## BoredErica

It could also mean Vrin or Vring but more likely Vcore.


----------



## rickyman0319

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> That usually means more VCore.


101 - core vcore
124 - uncore vcore

I try to overclock my cpu to 4.0ghz ( min oc)

vcore 1.15 and uncore 1.15 also ( hdmonitor)

after few minutes , my prime95 temp is to 100C on few minutes. is it because the room temp is 82F or not? or is it the heatsink is not good enough?


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronAge*
> 
> Try lower input voltage and try to find out what you get under heavy load within OS.
> 
> Without load line calibration u get vdroop (=decrease of voltage under load) on input voltage.
> 
> 
> 
> Chancged some things - NOT vCore - now it seems to be Prime95 27.9 864k stable - finally .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> decreased cache voltage from 1.20 to 1.10 - increaseed VCCSA and VTT A/D a little.


On Haswell LLC doesn't apply to the Vcore, it only effects Input Voltage Offset. So instead of manually increasing the VCCIN you can just increase the LLC level. Since Hadwell has the fully integrated voltage regulator it will automatically compensate for the droop. So LLC will appear to effect stability, but not because it is changing the core voltage.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> 101 - core vcore
> 124 - uncore vcore
> 
> I try to overclock my cpu to 4.0ghz ( min oc)
> 
> vcore 1.15 and uncore 1.15 also ( hdmonitor)
> 
> after few minutes , my prime95 temp is to 100C on few minutes. is it because the room temp is 82F or not? or is it the heatsink is not good enough?


Other way around, I think. 124 is normally Vcore or Vring, while 101 may be Input Voltage (although not a lot of data on that).

Sounds like your heatsink isn't good enough. 100C is high for 1.15V. Are you sure it isn't bumping up when you run Prime?


----------



## rickyman0319

oh my god, my cheap H80i is not enough even for 4.0ghz i7 4770k.


----------



## IronAge

@ BangBangPlay

i did not state LLC affects Vcore ... i wrote WITHOUT LLC you get droop on input voltage.

ASRock Mobo LLC Level 5 = LLC OFF results in a high droop, LLC Level1 almost no droop.

Asus Mobo LLC Level 1 you get the highest droop on input voltage.

i take into consideration that Intel wants the input voltage to decrease under load.

Input voltage droop will not affect stability before you set OC over 4.5 GHz - gotto to adjust VCCIN though.

when using the Asus Maximus Vi gene i prefered LLC Level 5 and VCCIN 1.90 in UEFI which results in ~1.1856 under load.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> oh my god, my cheap H80i is not enough even for 4.0ghz i7 4770k.


What fans do you have on it, and how fast are they running? Is the pump hooked up to a full speed fan header? Are you sure you have good contact with the CPU? Are you sure the voltage isn't being bumped up when you run Prime? There are a lot of factors at play. A H80 should be fine for what you are running, so be sure there isn't some other issue.


----------



## rickyman0319

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> What fans do you have on it, and how fast are they running? Is the pump hooked up to a full speed fan header? Are you sure you have good contact with the CPU? Are you sure the voltage isn't being bumped up when you run Prime? There are a lot of factors at play. A H80 should be fine for what you are running, so be sure there isn't some other issue.


I am using AP-15 fans. (P/P)

it is running max.

the pump is hooked up to case fan header and not cpu header. does it matter?

I put AS5 on both surface. both heatsink and cpu has as5 on it.

right now the ambient is almost 100F inside the house even though I put ac on. lol


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> I am using AP-15 fans. (P/P)
> 
> it is running max.
> 
> the pump is hooked up to case fan header and not cpu header. does it matter?
> 
> I put AS5 on both surface. both heatsink and cpu has as5 on it.
> 
> right now the ambient is almost 100F inside the house even though I put ac on. lol


there's your problem; you never apply the TIM on both sides, just wipe it all off, do the pea method (go on youtube to watch it being done) and then install your H80i on top of it.
you had the TIM so thick, it became not efficient at all, thus causing you to believe it cant handle a 4GHz 4770k


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> the pump is hooked up to case fan header and not cpu header. does it matter?
> 
> I put AS5 on both surface. both heatsink and cpu has as5 on it.


If the fan header isn't running at full speed (if it is temp controlled for example) then the pump won't be running full speed and you'll get decreased performance.

And you don't want to put thermal paste on both surfaces, just put a short line on the CPU and clamp the heatsink on - the pressure of the mounting will force the TIM to spread out. Sounds like you may have too much TIM on there. Might try a reseat.


----------



## rickyman0319

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> there's your problem; you never apply the TIM on both sides, just wipe it all off, do the pea method (go on youtube to watch it being done) and then install your H80i on top of it.
> you had the TIM so thick, it became not efficient at all, thus causing you to believe it cant handle a 4GHz 4770k


do u have a youtube video for it?


----------



## rickyman0319

should I just remove the paste on heatsink or start all over again?


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> should I just remove the paste on heatsink or start all over again?


Remove it all and start over. Don't re-use paste.


----------



## rickyman0319

shall I put a dot or one line in the middle of the cpu?


----------



## deepor

Do you still have a good amount of your paste for some experiments? I would just try it once, put down the cooler and fasten it, then take it off again and look at what happened. If it looks fine, as if all of the die area would be covered, I'd wipe it off and repeat the exact same application. If it doesn't look fine, I'd go and experiment some more. Try to find the dot that would be small enough to get the paste to expand to the edges but not necessarily the corners.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> do u have a youtube video for it?


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> shall I put a dot or one line in the middle of the cpu?


I prefer a short line over a dot, helps ensure coverage of the entire die, especially with Haswell's long thin die.


----------



## rickyman0319

I am curious if I can mix TIM or not ,like put AS5 and CLU.


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> the max on my case is 165mm for the air cooler?


it was 163mm for my case, and it fitted alright. better ask if it fits in the SilverArrrow club.


----------



## deepor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> I am curious if I can mix TIM or not ,like put AS5 and CLU.


CLU is something totally different. You have to paint CLU and cover the surface.

With paste, the dot or line methods are best. This is for the heatsink. I don't know how paste works on the die if you delidded. Best use CLU on the die.


----------



## abombthecoder

with a 4770k, phantek, 44x, 1.27vcore, 35uncore, I'm hitting 100c during prime small FFT.. What's going on?


----------



## rickyman0319

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> I prefer a short line over a dot, helps ensure coverage of the entire die, especially with Haswell's long thin die.


Okay, I clean both TIM ( heatsink and cpu). I put a pea of TIM on the cpu. I know that it need at least 200hr of curetime. I will see what happen after than.


----------



## Mull1s

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abombthecoder*
> 
> with a 4770k, phantek, 44x, 1.27vcore, 35uncore, I'm hitting 100c during prime small FFT.. What's going on?


same here, answer is simple.. prime's ****


----------



## shremi

Ok so i have been hearing a lot about encoding with X264 to test stability but i have no idea when it comes to video encoding so can any of you point me in the right direction ????

i already passed IXTU and some gaming on Battlefield 3 but i want another way to test my overclock because this damn 4.8 will do anything fine but crash on prime.


----------



## Forceman

Download Handbrake, select a video file to convert, select the High profile from the list on the right side, and press Encode. No need to mess with anything else if you are just using it for testing.


----------



## shremi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Download Handbrake, select a video file to convert, select the High profile from the list on the right side, and press Encode. No need to mess with anything else if you are just using it for testing.


Thank you man .... + REP

Does it matter if the videos that i have are already en x264 ????? MKV ????


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shremi*
> 
> Does it matter if the videos that i have are already en x264 ????? MKV ????


I don't think so. That's what I've been using. I usually queue up 2 or 3 movies and run them in a batch.


----------



## grunion

Handbrake is something else, running what I thought was a stable oc, P95, gaming for hours on end without issue.

Load up handbrake to convert some movies and wham bam thank you ma'am., 75% through the second file BSOD 124.


----------



## JellzRoc

Once you find a stable multiplier and voltage combo do you guys go adaptive mode or keep a static voltage output. I feel semi uneasy keeping it at 1.36 constantly.


----------



## rickyman0319

Does AS5 have to wait for at least 3 days + in order to be effective?


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> Does AS5 have to wait for at least 3 days + in order to be effective?


No, but it does get a little better over time


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abombthecoder*
> 
> with a 4770k, phantek, 44x, 1.27vcore, 35uncore, I'm hitting 100c during prime small FFT.. What's going on?


What's your input voltage and you might want to try reseating and repasting. That might help. Otherwise, you might have poor airflow in your case.


----------



## abombthecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> What's your input voltage and you might want to try reseating and repasting. That might help. Otherwise, you might have poor airflow in your case.


My VRIN is 1.800. My thermals are killing me







I think I just have a junk chip. My highest core idle's at 30c and games at 60c, but the synthetics melt my computer. Probably a delid would make everything ok, but I can't afford to risk my chip right now.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abombthecoder*
> 
> My VRIN is 1.800. My thermals are killing me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I just have a junk chip. My highest core idle's at 30c and games at 60c, but the synthetics melt my computer. Probably a delid would make everything ok, but I can't afford to risk my chip right now.


I understand, I want to delid, but I've got to wait until the end of the year when I can afford to do my water-cooling loop. Then, I'll risk it. Although, with hammer-vice method, it is almost fool-proof.


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JellzRoc*
> 
> Once you find a stable multiplier and voltage combo do you guys go adaptive mode or keep a static voltage output. I feel semi uneasy keeping it at 1.36 constantly.


I would recommend going Adaptive, and so does DarkWizzie's guide in the first post. It will slightly lower your temps because you'll be running lower voltages while idle or on a light load. I have been running Adaptive mode for my finished OCs basically since the beginning and it works fine. Occasionally while doing video encoding (WinXDVD) the voltage will spike momentarily at the very beginning, so some programs may draw extra voltage. I have also heard a rumor that BF3 can do this as well, but I don't personally own it so I can't confirm this.


----------



## BoredErica

My experience is, any load that runs 100% of the cpu on all cores will make it draw a slight bit extra voltage. Now whether it peaks for a split second at above max voltage or stays like that entire time I have yet to figure out because I only have one monitor, but I'll run non-fullscreen one of these days to test myself.


----------



## rickyman0319

I am wondering do u ever use intel replacement plan for RMA? I meant tried to get a better overclock cpu rather than the one u have.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> I am wondering do u ever use intel replacement plan for RMA? I meant tried to get a better overclock cpu rather than the one u have.


I would only consider that if the overclock is horrendous... the hassle itself is a turn off.


----------



## rickyman0319

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I would only consider that if the overclock is horrendous... the hassle itself is a turn off.


So U can do that even though the chip is delidded and sucky cpu. if the cpu is not dead, can I still RMA it and getting another one.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> So U can do that even though the chip is delidded and sucky cpu. if the cpu is not dead, can I still RMA it and getting another one.


Well I mean, the point is moot. It's easy to kill a chip, just give it a dumb voltage. Hope it doesn't hurt your motherboard though.

Hell, if you're going to go down in flames might as well try to figure out what vcore or vring or vrin or Io or SA causes instant-death. Of course you can only pick one because after that you don't have a cpu to test the others.

But you realize if you do this you might be left without a CPU to play with for a week or two right, hope you have a backup computer...


----------



## rickyman0319

what does it mean if Prime95 say this:

Rounding Error.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> what does it mean if Prime95 say this:
> 
> Rounding Error.


You're closer to stability but not quite, basically. My guess is Vcore or VCCIN.


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pound4pound*
> 
> oh , a moderate overclock cooked it to death, everyone knows haswell is bad like that but i seen it with my own eyes
> 
> My AMD 8350 overclocks well and never dies


I am very proud of you, thats very nice. But it doesn't explain why you are mucking about in the Haswell Overclocking Thread. That would be some sound logic, go with the CPU that is "fool" proof, but how does that help a bunch of people who obviously own Haswell CPUs? Bother to share any details about how exactly you managed to fry your Haswell CPU? That might be relevant to the forum, but I have a feeling that is not your intention....


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JellzRoc*
> 
> Once you find a stable multiplier and voltage combo do you guys go adaptive mode or keep a static voltage output. I feel semi uneasy keeping it at 1.36 constantly.


we don't know which board you have. it's usually a good idea to update your rig details.

if you have an Asus board and if your PSU permits you to enable C6, C7 states, the Vcore drops like in Adapative/Offset mode when you use manual Vcore.


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> My experience is, any load that runs 100% of the cpu on all cores will make it draw a slight bit extra voltage. Now whether it peaks for a split second at above max voltage or stays like that entire time I have yet to figure out because I only have one monitor, but I'll run non-fullscreen one of these days to test myself.


that slight Vcore increase and the voltage spikes caused by AVX instructions is different. the former is only about 0.01-0.02V while the latter is 0.1V which is signigicant.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> what does it mean if Prime95 say this:
> 
> Rounding Error.


in my case, it was the RAM. if i set it to AUTO and run at the rated 1600MHz, it would give rounding errors within minutes.
1333 wouldn't.

my RAM is rated at 1600 with XMP.

so set it to XMP, not AUTO timings. i don't get errors anymore.

seems like Haswell is very picky with even a small incorrect tertiary timing.


----------



## Speedster159

How hot does Haswell get with stock cooling, and 28c to 30c ambient?


----------



## Purpelendire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Speedster159*
> 
> How hot does Haswell get with stock cooling, and 28c to 30c ambient?


Mine was around ~43 C idle, 80 C gaming load (BF3 64 MP) at 28 C ambient.

After I moved cases and installed my CM Seidon 120M, that went down to 30 C idle, 55 C gaming load.


----------



## Speedster159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Purpelendire*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Speedster159*
> 
> How hot does Haswell get with stock cooling, and 28c to 30c ambient?
> 
> 
> 
> Mine was around ~43 C idle, 80 C gaming load (BF3 64 MP) at 28 C ambient.
> 
> After I moved cases and installed my CM Seidon 120M, that went down to 30 C idle, 55 C gaming load.
Click to expand...

What case did you come from?

And whoo... that is hot.


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Speedster159*
> 
> What case did you come from?
> 
> And whoo... that is hot.


i believe you still can undervolt and lower the temps a bit. how much, nobody can tell unless you try it.


----------



## rickyman0319

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> we don't know which board you have. it's usually a good idea to update your rig details.
> 
> if you have an Asus board and if your PSU permits you to enable C6, C7 states, the Vcore drops like in Adapative/Offset mode when you use manual Vcore.


I am wondering shall I disable it or not.


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> I am wondering shall I disable it or not.


disable what exactly? C states? Adaptive Voltage?


----------



## Speedster159

You can use a non complaint powersupply right? Just disable those C states?


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Speedster159*
> 
> You can use a non complaint powersupply right? Just disable those C states?


You should be able to by disabling C6/7,but supposedly you can also just hook a fan to the PSU with a molex to fan connector and it'll pull enough power to make the PSU work correctly.


----------



## Speedster159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Speedster159*
> 
> You can use a non complaint powersupply right? Just disable those C states?
> 
> 
> 
> You should be able to by disabling C6/7,but supposedly you can also just hook a fan to the PSU with a molex to fan connector and it'll pull enough power to make the PSU work correctly.
Click to expand...

Who doesn't have a Molex fan plugged in? O.0

Can anybody vouch for it?


----------



## Hyolyn

So i've noticed some very strange things, to me at least since i'm still rather new to Intel.
I've managed to boot into desktop, actually writing this right now as i test it.

My settings are manual voltages, rest is set on auto.

45/35 (Core/Uncore)
Uncore Voltage - 1.080
CPU Input Voltage - 1.880
CPU VCore - 1.340

Now to the weird part, it won't boot when set LLC to Level 8, however Level 5 is fine. (o.o?)
It won't pass that long in AIDA64 like this, and also what i found weird is that other 4770K's reach scores like 7.8 - 7.9 in cinebench with the same multips while i reach 9.68 with mine also my ram is only set at 1330 1.5V (1600 1.65V Native), i've got the latest batch from intel (i think) becuase nobody else has been posting anything about them anywhere.

Could someone try to explain what's up?
If you also would be kind to tell me how average my clock / volt is, should i RMA?
Other notes, it's not delid and it's a z87 tuf motherboard.


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hyolyn*
> 
> Now to the weird part, it won't boot when set LLC to Level 8, however Level 5 is fine. (o.o?)


that's a weird one. what if you lower the input voltage (to say 1.85V) and ise LLC level 8? (because it should give around about the same effective input voltage.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hyolyn*
> 
> It won't pass that long in AIDA64 like this, and also what i found weird is that other 4770K's reach scores like 7.8 - 7.9 in cinebench with the same multips while i reach 9.68 with mine


where did you heaa that? 4770k reaches a score of 9 at 4.2GHz i believe.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hyolyn*
> 
> If you also would be kind to tell me how average my clock / volt is, should i RMA?
> Other notes, it's not delid and it's a z87 tuf motherboard.


why do you want to RMA again? i don't think my 4770K will run stably at 4.5/1.34V. your CPU is better than mine.


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hyolyn*
> 
> So i've noticed some very strange things, to me at least since i'm still rather new to Intel.
> I've managed to boot into desktop, actually writing this right now as i test it.
> 
> My settings are manual voltages, rest is set on auto.
> 
> 45/35 (Core/Uncore)
> Uncore Voltage - 1.080
> CPU Input Voltage - 1.880
> CPU VCore - 1.340
> 
> Now to the weird part, it won't boot when set LLC to Level 8, however Level 5 is fine. (o.o?)
> It won't pass that long in AIDA64 like this, and also what i found weird is that other 4770K's reach scores like 7.8 - 7.9 in cinebench with the same multips while i reach 9.68 with mine also my ram is only set at 1330 1.5V (1600 1.65V Native), i've got the latest batch from intel (i think) becuase nobody else has been posting anything about them anywhere.
> 
> Could someone try to explain what's up?
> If you also would be kind to tell me how average my clock / volt is, should i RMA?
> Other notes, it's not delid and it's a z87 tuf motherboard.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I am not sure about all your other questions but I did a quick 4.5 overclock and ran cinebench multiple times and averaged 9.88


----------



## batman900

/CRY

I just ran the new version of prime95 "didn't know there was a newer one, mine was a few months old" and I had to bump the mhz down to 4.3 from 4.4 to be stable with decent temps. This newer version also runs 10-15C hotter than the older one. I can still pass IBT and AIDA64 with 4.5 under 1.3V all day long but not even close on prime. Haswell is a pos to OC with... It fights you every step of the way like a whiny brat that doesn't want to get in the car.


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *batman900*
> 
> /CRY
> 
> I just ran the new version of prime95 "didn't know there was a newer one, mine was a few months old" and I had to bump the mhz down to 4.3 from 4.4 to be stable with decent temps. This newer version also runs 10-15C hotter than the older one. I can still pass IBT and AIDA64 with 4.5 under 1.3V all day long but not even close on prime. Haswell is a pos to OC with... It fights you every step of the way like a whiny brat that doesn't want to get in the car.


Which Prime95 version is that? 27.9 or 28.1 (not sure it is released yet, this would hopefully be using AVX2).

same here. 4.4 is stable in Prime 26.6. not in Prime 27.9 which used AVX. had to drop to 4.3


----------



## batman900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> Which Prime95 version is that? 27.9 or 28.1 (not sure it is released yet, this would hopefully be using AVX2).
> 
> same here. 4.4 is stable in Prime 26.6. not in Prime 27.9 which used AVX. had to drop to 4.3


Using 28.1 now, that thing is brutal. At 4.3 my 4770k perfectly breaks even with my old 3770k that ran 4.6 at 1.2V. Sad sad

Edit: and I've already tried a second chip which was worse than this one. Poor luck


----------



## Prozillah

Its a Standard chip these days. If u can do 4.6 under 1.4v u fall into standard / average category


----------



## Hyolyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> that's a weird one. what if you lower the input voltage (to say 1.85V) and ise LLC level 8? (because it should give around about the same effective input voltage.
> where did you heaa that? 4770k reaches a score of 9 at 4.2GHz i believe.
> why do you want to RMA again? i don't think my 4770K will run stably at 4.5/1.34V. your CPU is better than mine.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Storm*
> 
> I am not sure about all your other questions but I did a quick 4.5 overclock and ran cinebench multiple times and averaged 9.88


Well i probably got it all wrong but on the front page it showed this;



So i guess i confused it somehow?

I'll go try the 1.185 for Input and LLC


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hyolyn*
> 
> Well i probably got it all wrong but on the front page it showed this;
> 
> 
> 
> So i guess i confused it somehow?
> 
> I'll go try the 1.185 for Input and LLC


that's 4670k


----------



## Hyolyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> that's 4670k


So i did get it wrong (><).
However i can't really get it stable i'm going tired on this.

CPU Input V: 1.80 (Tried all the way up to 1.90)
CPU Vcore: 1.355 (Tried all the way up to 1.360)
Vring/Uncore: 1.60 (Tried all way up to 1.75)

Still bsod within the first couple of minutes in aida and temps are reaching 92c
What am i doing wrong?


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hyolyn*
> 
> So i did get it wrong (><).
> However i can't really get it stable i'm going tired on this.
> 
> CPU Input V: 1.80 (Tried all the way up to 1.90)
> CPU Vcore: 1.355 (Tried all the way up to 1.360)
> Vring/Uncore: 1.60 (Tried all way up to 1.75)
> 
> Still bsod within the first couple of minutes in aida and temps are reaching 92c
> What am i doing wrong?


VRING 1.6v????? OMG i hope that's a typo.
max should be 1.35V. even that is stretching it too far.
keep it at 1.15 and set the uncore to 35x.


----------



## Hyolyn

Sorry I meant 1.060(bios) 1.106 in hwmon



Even when i know intel's way better then my old amd i miss it's easy overclocking, reaching 4.6+ was not hard at all (u~u


----------



## OkruT

Hi can someone tell me is it my i7-4770k @ 4.2 on 1.1 vcore worth delid? Sorry for english








Thnx for all advice.


----------



## rickyman0319

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkruT*
> 
> Hi can someone tell me is it my i7-4770k @ 4.2 on 1.1 vcore worth delid? Sorry for english
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thnx for all advice.


if if is stable enough, sure no problem.


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkruT*
> 
> Hi can someone tell me is it my i7-4770k @ 4.2 on 1.1 vcore worth delid? Sorry for english
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thnx for all advice.


it's your choice. if you have good cooling, first try to clock the CPU higher and see how good of a chip that is.

for example, i'm stuck at 4.3GHz at 1.24V. i need more than 1.3V for 4.4 which i'm not comfortablbe with even with a delid. 1.3V for 22nm seems like a lot of volts. not to mention the massive power draw increase for such a small increase in performance.

at 1.24V, my CPU runs cool enough with almost no fan noise. for me, i don't really need a delid.

if you can clock your CPU to 4.7GHz-ish with 1.35V or less, then it is a CPU worth delidding because at 4.7GHz, 1.35V seems *allowable*.


----------



## rickyman0319

there is something wrong with my cpu or cooler.

I try optimized default on the bios. when I tried to do prime95, it go up to 100C very quickly.

please help me.


----------



## deepor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> there is something wrong with my cpu or cooler.
> 
> I try optimized default on the bios. when I tried to do prime95, it go up to 100C very quickly.
> 
> please help me.


You delidded and have CLU and AS5, right? That's what I guess from some other posts of yours I remember.

Try finding pictures of people showing how their CPU looked after delidding and putting CLU on the die and underside of IHS. Compare this to what you see and have done with your CPU.

Cleaning the old glue off is important. That might be a mistake. Using too much CLU or too little is also not so good.

For the AS5 and the cooler, try finding youtube videos and again compare to what you have done and how your stuff looks.


----------



## rickyman0319

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deepor*
> 
> You delidded and have CLU and AS5, right? That's what I guess from some other posts of yours I remember.
> 
> Try finding pictures of people showing how their CPU looked after delidding and putting CLU on the die and underside of IHS. Compare this to what you see and have done with your CPU.
> 
> Cleaning the old glue off is important. That might be a mistake. Using too much CLU or too little is also not so good.
> 
> For the AS5 and the cooler, try finding youtube videos and again compare to what you have done and how your stuff looks.


so what so I do about it now?

I clean AS5 on the cpu and cooler already.

how do I clean old glue off?


----------



## ProKoN

use an old bank card or credit card to scrape it off


----------



## rickyman0319

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProKoN*
> 
> use an old bank card or credit card to scrape it off


do I have to open the IHS or I just have to clean the AS5?


----------



## Purpelendire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Speedster159*
> 
> What case did you come from?
> 
> And whoo... that is hot.


I came from an Antec 1200, but the Seidon wouldn't fit and my new powersupply was too small because Antec supplies are huge.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> do I have to open the IHS or I just have to clean the AS5?


You have to open the IHS and remove all the glue between that and the die. You'll also want to clean off all your thermal paste and reapply that as well.


----------



## rickyman0319

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Purpelendire*
> 
> I came from an Antec 1200, but the Seidon wouldn't fit and my new powersupply was too small because Antec supplies are huge.
> You have to open the IHS and remove all the glue between that and the die. You'll also want to clean off all your thermal paste and reapply that as well.






where is the glue?


----------



## rickyman0319

how do I clean the thermal paste? can u just napkin and alchol for it?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> how do I clean the thermal paste? can u just napkin and alchol for it?


Rubbing alcohol, don't use beer, LOL.









Coffee filter would be better than napkin.


----------



## rickyman0319

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Rubbing alcohol, don't use beer, LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coffee filter would be better than napkin.


how do I clean the glue?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> that slight Vcore increase and the voltage spikes caused by AVX instructions is different. the former is only about 0.01-0.02V while the latter is 0.1V which is signigicant.
> in my case, it was the RAM. if i set it to AUTO and run at the rated 1600MHz, it would give rounding errors within minutes.
> 1333 wouldn't.
> 
> my RAM is rated at 1600 with XMP.
> 
> so set it to XMP, not AUTO timings. i don't get errors anymore.
> 
> seems like Haswell is very picky with even a small incorrect tertiary timing.


Yes but wasn't there a rumor that Crysis used AVX? I think it all comes down to how much load the CPU has, AVX being incredible load. Prime with AVX being a very strong load, Prime without AVX still being a very heavy load and still pushing adaptive voltage way above set voltage.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hyolyn*
> 
> Well i probably got it all wrong but on the front page it showed this;
> 
> 
> 
> So i guess i confused it somehow?
> 
> I'll go try the 1.185 for Input and LLC


Not sure why you quoted that, confused it with what? Yes, those are results from my 4670k, you will get a higher score in Cinebench with a 4770k due to hyperthreading.


----------



## Purpelendire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> how do I clean the glue?


You'll need to scrape the glue off. Some people use their fingernails, mine are too short.







I'd use a card from your wallet personally. Just pretend it's a Scratch and Sniff card.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> how do I clean the thermal paste? can u just napkin and alchol for it?


I use a paper towel to wipe of the majority of the gunk because OEMs cake that crap on. Then, I use a can of air. Wipe off with a alcohol soaked q-tip until I don't get anything on the tip. Then, can of air again. Apply a quality TIM the proper way. (pea size drop in the middle) Then, clean around the chip with another alcohol soaked q-tip, can of air yet again.

The only reason I do this method is because I use AS-5 and it is conductive. So, I take every precaution necessary. I've done this to my CPU a few times do to changing the Cooler about a billion times. I've also done it with GPUs. same process.

I'd suggest a quality TIM like MX-4 because is basically as good as AS-5, but non-conductive and no cure time. Unless you are doing a delid, then use CLU under the die. Use whatever you want on top.


----------



## Hyolyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Yes but wasn't there a rumor that Crysis used AVX? I think it all comes down to how much load the CPU has, AVX being incredible load. Prime with AVX being a very strong load, Prime without AVX still being a very heavy load and still pushing adaptive voltage way above set voltage.
> Not sure why you quoted that, confused it with what? Yes, those are results from my 4670k, you will get a higher score in Cinebench with a 4770k due to hyperthreading.


I quoted becuase i guess i didn't read it correctly sometimes my english isn't best (^^b'') i tought it was tests from an 4770k
Eitherway after nearly 3 hours of miniscule voltage increases here and there i found my 4770k to be "browser stable" at following;

HT / UN = 45/35
Input Volt - 1.878
V Core - 1.322
Uncore / Vring - 1.6x
LLC LV - 6
BLCK - 100.00
Minimal Jitter Bus

They can probably be decreased/raised eventually still need to stress and tweak other settings.
However i'm confused to why my cpu seem's to be trottled by like 2-11mhz



Can anyone explain?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hyolyn*
> 
> I quoted becuase i guess i didn't read it correctly sometimes my english isn't best (^^b'') i tought it was tests from an 4770k
> Eitherway after nearly 3 hours of miniscule voltage increases here and there i found my 4770k to be "browser stable" at following;
> 
> HT / UN = 45/35
> Input Volt - 1.878
> V Core - 1.322
> Uncore / Vring - 1.6x
> LLC LV - 6
> BLCK - 100.00
> Minimal Jitter Bus
> 
> They can probably be decreased/raised eventually still need to stress and tweak other settings.
> However i'm confused to why my cpu seem's to be trottled by like 2-11mhz
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone explain?


Did you also try to check the speed via CPUZ/HWinfo etc? To make sure the program isn't wrong.


----------



## Hyolyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Did you also try to check the speed via CPUZ/HWinfo etc? To make sure the program isn't wrong.


Yes it's very strange AIDA64 reports this as well


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hyolyn*
> 
> Yes it's very strange AIDA64 reports this as well


I don't even see a column for clock speed on HWmonitor, I know HWInfo has it. Hmm... can you check if the speed is still like that under max load?


----------



## Hyolyn

Excuse me i forgot to include the window, head is getting slow from all this testing


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hyolyn*
> 
> Excuse me i forgot to include the window, head is getting slow from all this testing


If it's like that under 100% load then I'm not sure. o.o Weird.


----------



## Hyolyn

It has the same clocks even with 100% usage in aida, did i broke my chip already?..
Quote:


> have you tried bumping up your Bclk to 100.05?


Didn't try but i didn't need to before so it's still a bit strange


----------



## ProKoN

have you tried bumping up your Bclk to 100.05?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hyolyn*
> 
> It has the same clocks even with 100% usage in aida, did i broke my chip already?..
> Didn't try but i didn't need to before so it's still a bit strange


I don't think you broke it, I think it's just idiosyncracies... Or settings... I don't think you broke the chip though.


----------



## wendigo4700

Is it most optimal, to use the latest beta of AIDA64 extreme edition, instead of taking the older stable final version?


----------



## Hyolyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I don't think you broke it, I think it's just idiosyncracies... Or settings... I don't think you broke the chip though.


No i was just being stupid, i left cpu spread spectrum enabled, disabling it fixed this.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wendigo4700*
> 
> Is it most optimal, to use the latest beta of AIDA64 extreme edition, instead of taking the older stable final version?


Well, i personally use stable.
This like this, beta = test = expect bugs
Stable = stable for a reason = working

Unless there is features you need in a beta version i wouldn't download it.


----------



## rickyman0319

what is wrong this temp?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> what is wrong this temp?


70C temps on idle for 1.0ish voltage?
If so that's very high.


----------



## rickyman0319

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> 70C temps on idle for 1.0ish voltage?
> 
> If so that's very high.


is there anyway I can fix this?


----------



## Spritanium

So do I just have a crappy 4770k? 4.6ghz at 1.25v doesn't even boot, and I get BSODs at 4.2ghz at the same voltage.


----------



## Hyolyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> what is wrong this temp?


That's extreme, are your cpu seated correctly? Did you enable anything you should not in dos?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spritanium*
> 
> So do I just have a crappy 4770k? 4.6ghz at 1.25v doesn't even boot, and I get BSODs at 4.2ghz at the same voltage.


Set Input Voltage to 1.880 Vcore to 1.320+ Cache 1.115 then dial from there make sure to monitor temps


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spritanium*
> 
> So do I just have a crappy 4770k? 4.6ghz at 1.25v doesn't even boot, and I get BSODs at 4.2ghz at the same voltage.


You didn't even say anything about the other settings... Uncore? Ram speed? etc etc etc.


----------



## rickyman0319

this is my bios setting:


----------



## Hyolyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> this is my bios setting:


I would suggest you check your cpu seating, even if options are on auto it will not push temps that high for a stock cpu setting (o.o?)
You could also tell us about your ambient temp and what kind of cooling you have used?


----------



## ProKoN

your settings are fine.

your cpu cooling solution is not mounted properly


----------



## BoredErica

Wait Ricky, weren't you the dude that delidded? o.o


----------



## rickyman0319

my room tmep is 84F and using h80i cooler.


----------



## Hyolyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Wait Ricky, weren't you the dude that delidded? o.o


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> my room tmep is 84F and using h80i cooler.


If you delidded the chances are you borked the cpu or used a poor paste and / or applied it wrong.
If you did not then make sure the cooler is attached correctly on your cpu and that the thermal grease is okay, if this doesn't help you then it's time to rma.

On thread, any clocking veterans with haswell know how to fine tune the settings, should i use input voltage or core voltage? I'm trying to keep the temps down low, but i usually crash withing the first couple of minutes in aida (>.<)


----------



## rickyman0319

I got 2 x i7 4770k cpu.

the first one I have is from Mayla. and second one is from costo rica.

delid cpu is from costro rica

the one I have in the board is from mayla.


----------



## ProKoN

im sure nothing is broken.

if he delided and didnt clean the adhesive off properly before putting the ihs back on, the ihs may not be making proper contact with the die. the adhesive has to be cleaned off before re-seating the ihs.

who knows if he even put the ihs back on, maybe hes running naked and without the proper mounting hardware!

very very difficult to break an intel cpu, it is one of the most robust components in your PC.


----------



## rickyman0319

also I use as5 for now.

is this clean in enough?


----------



## Spritanium

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hyolyn*
> 
> Set Input Voltage to 1.880 Vcore to 1.320+ Cache 1.115 then dial from there make sure to monitor temps


1.320 might be a little high. At 1.20v I get temps up to 86c on stock speeds. I'm just trying to get the best OC I can without delidding.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> You didn't even say anything about the other settings... Uncore? Ram speed? etc etc etc.


My RAM is rated at 1600 but is running at 1333 by default. I decided to leave it because I figured it would help with stability.

Not sure about the uncore---I'll have to check. I've never been a big overclocker.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spritanium*
> 
> 1.320 might be a little high. At 1.20v I get temps up to 86c on stock speeds. I'm just trying to get the best OC I can without delidding.
> My RAM is rated at 1600 but is running at 1333 by default. I decided to leave it because I figured it would help with stability.
> 
> Not sure about the uncore---I'll have to check. I've never been a big overclocker.


Alright, check out the uncore. Standard procedure means setting uncore to stock manually. You can't overclock three things at once, it makes it impossible to diagnose what is causing an issue.


----------



## Hyolyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spritanium*
> 
> 1.320 might be a little high. At 1.20v I get temps up to 86c on stock speeds. I'm just trying to get the best OC I can without delidding.
> My RAM is rated at 1600 but is running at 1333 by default. I decided to leave it because I figured it would help with stability.
> 
> Not sure about the uncore---I'll have to check. I've never been a big overclocker.


I have the H100, and i use 1.344 with around 83C Peaks during stress but at 4500MHZ, however i guess it really depends on the cpu's as a former AMD user this Intel processor quality ranges baffles me, i have been trying to reach a stable 4.5 clock speed for over 3 days now.. seems i just got a very bad batch and the ones shown by asus and linus are just 2/1000

Still dialing in on the cpu stability, once that is done i have to set the ram and then tweak all the bios settings.. yay


----------



## ProKoN

ya that looks clean enough for me!

i have used as-5 for over 12 years. i found it works good on the delid for the first couple weeks then my temps started going up again.

i have recently switched to arcitic cooling mx-2. non-conductive with high thermal transfer and they rate they same temps for seven years!

my delid temps after 3 weeks are only getting better so far!


----------



## rickyman0319

AS5 has 200hr curetime.

I just bought CLU. my shipment of tim will come this wk.

I bought GC extreme and x23. I will use AS5 for a while . then when I come , I will clean it with alcohol and use either x23 or extreme or maybe CLU for it.

what do u think?


----------



## deepor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> AS5 has 200hr curetime.
> 
> I just bought CLU. my shipment of tim will come this wk.
> 
> I bought GC extreme and x23. I will use AS5 for a while . then when I come , I will clean it with alcohol and use either x23 or extreme or maybe CLU for it.
> 
> what do u think?


If you are currently working with the CPU out of the Malaysia factory that you said is not delidded, and you are seeing 70 C idle or what you reported, you are doing something very wrong. You should find out what your mistake is. If you apply normal thermal paste right, it should get very close to what you would see with CLU on top of the CPU. You should see something below 40 C for idle in an 80-90 F room.

Inside the CPU on a delidded CPU is something different. There, CLU will be a good bit better compared to normal paste. That's for your delidded Costa Rica CPU. I linked you photos of someone with a good camera in that other thread where you asked. Use CLU on the die like that person did it.


----------



## rickyman0319

I am currently working with Malya cpu, it is not delidded and see 70 idle. I finally found that I put the H80i the wrong way. right now temp is like 50-60C right now in optimlal default.

optimla setting is core 39 and 35 uncore.


----------



## ProKoN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> I am currently working with Malya cpu, it is not delidded and see 70 idle. I finally found that I put the H80i the wrong way. right now temp is like 50-60C right now in optimlal default.
> 
> optimla setting is core 39 and 35 uncore.


50-60c under load or at idle?


----------



## rickyman0319

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProKoN*
> 
> 50-60c under load or at idle?


idle.

when I use prime95, it jump up to 100C in few second. there is something wrong here.


----------



## ProKoN

maybe your pump on the h80i is fubared

try a different cooler...even the stock one.

you have two 4770ks, one delided, but your cooling with an h80i?

why dont you step up your cooling game with at least a 240mm cooler?

what is your room temperature? (ambient temp)


----------



## rickyman0319

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProKoN*
> 
> maybe your pump on the h80i is fubared
> 
> try a different cooler...even the stock one.
> 
> you have two 4770ks, one delided, but your cooling with an h80i?
> 
> why dont you step up your cooling game with at least a 240mm cooler?
> 
> what is your room temperature? (ambient temp)


I am cooling with h80i right now.
I don't know if h100i work with my ps07 case.
rightnow it is 87F

what is fubared?

it runs fine. it is running full speed already. even with p/p AP-15 fans, with optimal default , it still goes up to 100C almost all the cores.


----------



## ProKoN

if your room temps is 87f (30c) your idle temps should be under 40c

i made a 240mm and 120mm radiator work with a case not designed with watercooling in mind. if theres a will theres a way... if your not that handy with the tools,get some cash and upgrade your case. there are cases under 100.00 that support 240mm radiators.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vNuxXEb-hgA

h80i fine for a mild to medium overclock.

i think your pump might be shot, if your sure the block is mounted properly.


----------



## rickyman0319

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProKoN*
> 
> if your room temps is 87f (30c) your idle temps should be under 40c
> 
> i made a 240mm and 120mm radiator work with a case not designed with watercooling in mind. if theres a will theres a way... if your not that handy with the tools,get some cash and upgrade your case. there are cases under 100.00 that support 240mm radiators.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vNuxXEb-hgA
> 
> h80i fine for a mild to medium overclock.
> 
> i think your pump might be shot, if your sure the block is mounted properly.


does that mean the pump is not good at more. is that what u tell me?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> does that mean the pump is not good at more. is that what u tell me?


That or it didn't come with fluid in it. XD Are you sure the pump is running at a 12 volts? If you connected it to the motherboard and didn't make sure the "fan speed" was at 100% you might have blown the pump.


----------



## ProKoN

make sure its mounted properly

make sure the pump is plugged into a *cpu fan header*

make sure the fans are spinning on the rad.

*compare your temps to the stock cooler* (temps should obviously be better with the h80i)

if your 100% sure its mounted proper, pump is plugged into cpu fan header, and temps are still poor.... most likely a defective pump


----------



## BoredErica

Vcore of 1.440v right now measuring with HWinfo. Averaging 41-42C. Just watching Youtube.

Noctua D14. Specs in my siggy.


----------



## rickyman0319

this is few minutes ago.


----------



## rickyman0319

case 3 fan header is pump
case 1 and 2 fans is front fans intake.
cpu and cpu opt ( not shown) is AP-15


----------



## ProKoN

i love repeating myself.

make sure the pump is plugged into a cpu fan header

why dont you have the pump plugged into cpu fan header?


----------



## BoredErica

Your temps are still too high for idle at such a low voltage.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> this is few minutes ago.


Do you have the power saving stuff disabled in the BIOS? It looks like that screenshot is at 3.7 (and who knows what volts) so if it isn't idling down those temps may not be too outrageous. Check that EIST, C1E, C3 and C6/7 are Enabled in the BIOS (not Auto).

But it still sounds like a bad mounting job. Wasn't there an issue with the Corsair backplates not putting enough mounting pressure, depending on how they were mounted? Thought I read something about that.


----------



## wendigo4700

_"NOTE: ONLY stress with adaptive OFF"_

Alright. So where is this "adaptive" option? I cannot seem to find it in the online manual for my upcoming motherboard.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wendigo4700*
> 
> _"NOTE: ONLY stress with adaptive OFF"_
> 
> Alright. So where is this "adaptive" option? I cannot seem to find it in the online manual for my upcoming motherboard.


What motherboard? Gigabyte doesn't have an adaptive setting. Not sure about ASRock or MSI.


----------



## wendigo4700

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> What motherboard? Gigabyte doesn't have an adaptive setting. Not sure about ASRock or MSI.


Gigabyte alright.

So I guess theres the answer for me then


----------



## rickyman0319

this is few minutes ago. I don't know if this is a good idle temp for 4.0ghz or not @ 91F room temp.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> this is few minutes ago. I don't know if this is a good idle temp for 4.0ghz or not @ 91F room temp.


My God, how in the hell do you stand a 91 degree room?


----------



## rickyman0319

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> My God, how in the hell do you stand a 91 degree room?


my ac is broken at this time. so we bought 2 x 20inch fan box for it.

so is the temp okay or not?


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Yes but wasn't there a rumor that Crysis used AVX?


yes, that's the reason for the random spiles of 0.1V.
Quote:


> I think it all comes down to how much load the CPU has, AVX being incredible load. Prime with AVX being a very strong load, Prime without AVX still being a very heavy load and still pushing adaptive voltage way above set voltage.


not on mine. without AVX, Prime95 doesn't (didn't) cause spikes with my setup.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hyolyn*
> 
> I quoted becuase i guess i didn't read it correctly sometimes my english isn't best (^^b'') i tought it was tests from an 4770k
> Eitherway after nearly 3 hours of miniscule voltage increases here and there i found my 4770k to be "browser stable" at following;
> 
> HT / UN = 45/35
> Input Volt - 1.878
> V Core - 1.322
> Uncore / Vring - 1.6x
> LLC LV - 6
> BLCK - 100.00
> Minimal Jitter Bus
> 
> They can probably be decreased/raised eventually still need to stress and tweak other settings.
> However i'm confused to why my cpu seem's to be trottled by like 2-11mhz
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone explain?


do you have Spread Spectrum enabled?


----------



## rickyman0319

what does CPU over temp means?


----------



## Hyolyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> my ac is broken at this time. so we bought 2 x 20inch fan box for it.
> 
> so is the temp okay or not?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> my ac is broken at this time. so we bought 2 x 20inch fan box for it.
> 
> so is the temp okay or not?


I personally don't think it's okay, but for that kind of ambient temp, maybe.

This is my temps


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> yes, that's the reason for the random spiles of 0.1V.
> not on mine. without AVX, Prime95 doesn't (didn't) cause spikes with my setup.
> do you have Spread Spectrum enabled?


It's disabled now, and solved that issue.
I'm seem to be close to be ready to call my overclock finish but i need some answers first if anyone knows them 



It's passing fine, but what are those very small drops in the graph?
What should i do to keep them away, or they won't make any damage?


----------



## rickyman0319

that is pretty good temp. of course u use dual rad. i use one rad.

what is ur room temp?

on ur bios fan setting, do u ignore it or set the limit rpm speed? do u use fan xpert II for it.


----------



## Bartouille

Hello,

I have a little problem. I have my uncore set to 42x, and HWiNFO still reports 3900MHz... I disabled boost and it's still the same. So should I trust the fact I set it to 42 in bios or HWiNFO is correct? THX FOR ANSWER


----------



## ProKoN

trust the XTU

http://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/motherboards/desktop-motherboards/desktop-boards-software-extreme-tuning-utility.html


----------



## ProKoN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> this is few minutes ago. I don't know if this is a good idle temp for 4.0ghz or not @ 91F room temp.


did you try the stock cooler yet to compare temps?

still on the high side even if your in a desert like environment,.

*idle temps are typically 5-7c above ambient temp*.


----------



## rickyman0319

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProKoN*
> 
> did you try the stock cooler yet to compare temps?
> 
> still on the high side even if your in a desert like environment,.
> 
> *idle temps are typically 5-7c above ambient temp*.


how cold does it suppose be anyway ?

do u think I short circuit the cpu?

if I test it out with stock cooler, I should do stock speed & everthing. is that correct?


----------



## ProKoN

yes! you need to try the stock cooler at stock settings! and compare those values to your h80i results.


----------



## Bartouille

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProKoN*
> 
> trust the XTU
> 
> http://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/motherboards/desktop-motherboards/desktop-boards-software-extreme-tuning-utility.html


It says cache is 42x but it's running at 3900Mhz, I don't get it.


----------



## ProKoN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bartouille*
> 
> It says cache is 42x but it's running at 3900Mhz, I don't get it.


please post a screenshot. set the xtu to display processor cache frequency. use the included stress test. make sure to take your screenie while the cpu is under 100% load

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/833/uv9f.png/

fine example.


----------



## rickyman0319

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProKoN*
> 
> yes! you need to try the stock cooler at stock settings! and compare those values to your h80i results.


how long will I going to do it to check the temp for stock cooler?


----------



## ProKoN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> how long will I going to do it to check the temp for stock cooler?


minimum

idle. 20 minutes ( keep an eye on your cpu voltages and frequencies to see if they throttle down)

load 30 minutes

i would use the xtu to stress test, to rule out if your cpu vcore is spiking unnecessarily


----------



## Bartouille

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProKoN*
> 
> please post a screenshot. set the xtu to display processor cache frequency. use the included stress test. make sure to take your screenie while the cpu is under 100% load
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/833/uv9f.png/
> 
> fine example.




There you go.


----------



## rickyman0319

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProKoN*
> 
> minimum
> 
> idle. 20 minutes ( keep an eye on your cpu voltages and frequencies to see if they throttle down)
> 
> load 30 minutes
> 
> i would use the xtu to stress test, to rule out if your cpu vcore is spiking unnecessarily


I am going to open the side door. is that okay?


----------



## ProKoN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bartouille*
> 
> 
> 
> There you go.


are you on the latest bios for your board?

your right btw its only running at 3900MHz


----------



## ProKoN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> I am going to open the side door. is that okay?


ya thats fine.

leave it off for both tests.


----------



## Bartouille

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProKoN*
> 
> are you on the latest bios for your board?
> 
> your right btw its only running at 3900MHz


I'm currently using the bios that came with the board, surely not the latest. I'm not really into bios updating on motherboards but if I can't find a way to solve this I may have to do it. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bartouille*
> 
> I'm currently using the bios that came with the board, surely not the latest. I'm not really into bios updating on motherboards but if I can't find a way to solve this I may have to do it. Thanks for the advice.


Which motherboard? The Gigabytes shipped with a BIOS that didn't correctly change the uncore. Try updating it.


----------



## rickyman0319

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProKoN*
> 
> ya thats fine.
> 
> leave it off for both tests.


okay , there is a problem. I cannot get the stock fan to work either. it tell me that is I cpu fan error. I also reset the bios.


----------



## ProKoN

is the fan plugged into the cpu fan header?

is the wire preventing the fan from spinning?

did you try your other stock cooler?


----------



## Bartouille

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Which motherboard? The Gigabytes shipped with a BIOS that didn't correctly change the uncore. Try updating it.


It works now. It fixed a couple of things and messed up others. Mouse is smoother into the bios now, but the text is now all over the place, hard to explain. I still can't set 1080p because my screen isn't that res and well... it looks messy. Now I have to go to classic mode, way better. Base clock is now 100mhz, before it was 99.77? lol My stock VID went from 1.146 to 1.086 too. I wonder if this bios will let me oc better!!


----------



## rickyman0319

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProKoN*
> 
> is the fan plugged into the cpu fan header?
> 
> is the wire preventing the fan from spinning?
> 
> did you try your other stock cooler?


okay, I got it fix right now. it is the wire preventing the fan spinning.


----------



## rickyman0319

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProKoN*
> 
> minimum
> 
> idle. 20 minutes ( keep an eye on your cpu voltages and frequencies to see if they throttle down)
> 
> load 30 minutes
> 
> i would use the xtu to stress test, to rule out if your cpu vcore is spiking unnecessarily


what happen if the cpu voltage and frequencies? does that mean?

update right now:

I am stressing test few minutes ago.


----------



## steven88

Okay guys, it's been LONG over due for me....but I FINALLY got my damn Maximus 6 Hero and 4670k. The Tustin MC seriously NEVER had the Hero in stock until now (over 2 months later).

Anyway I'm gonna see how well binned my 4670k is. Has alot changed since around early August? I plan to do the following to quickly bin my CPU

- Manually input 34x uncore
- Manually input DRAM settings, not XMP (1.35v, 9-9-9-24, 1600mhz)
- Manual Voltage first, then adaptive later
- Manually "enable" C3 C6 C7
- I plan to leave everything else in AUTO. I've worked with a Z87 Sabertooth before, and the auto rules on that board were kick ass.

Is there anything else you guys discovered to help with stability, or improve OC? Other than that, I plan to go straight to 4.5ghz and see how far it can go. I'm not looking for world records....anything over 4.6ghz is a huge bonus for me. But I wouldn't mind settling for 4.5 or 4.6ghz.


----------



## Clexzor

Touch my Haswell!!


----------



## Anusha

an update on the random reboots without BSODs i had been getting while stress testing.

I was getting them even at 4.3GHz/1.24V.

i reinstalled Windows and did not install AISuite III. that happened Saturday. I had run Handbrake for many hours without any failure. it could be OS corruption after the gazillion BSODs I got while tuning the OC, a driver issue (but i have the same drivers installed) or AISuite III. many people say AISuite craps up the system. but i really want the Fan Xpert software







Maybe i should look into Speedfan)

tempted to set OC back to 4.4/1.285V but that makes the CPU run hotter and it is not Prime95 AVX stable (but using adaptive would fix that for every other app i suppose). maybe i would stick to 4.3/1.24 and tweak the power delivery settings to optimize for efficiency now.


----------



## rickyman0319

this is 20 min idle temp and stuff (stock cooler)



roomtemp is 83F

do u guys think I did not put enough AS5 in there?



same room temp


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> an update on the random reboots without BSODs i had been getting while stress testing.
> 
> I was getting them even at 4.3GHz/1.24V.
> 
> i reinstalled Windows and did not install AISuite III. that happened Saturday. I had run Handbrake for many hours without any failure. it could be OS corruption after the gazillion BSODs I got while tuning the OC, a driver issue (but i have the same drivers installed) or AISuite III. many people say AISuite craps up the system. but i really want the Fan Xpert software
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe i should look into Speedfan)
> 
> tempted to set OC back to 4.4/1.285V but that makes the CPU run hotter and it is not Prime95 AVX stable (but using adaptive would fix that for every other app i suppose). maybe i would stick to 4.3/1.24 and tweak the power delivery settings to optimize for efficiency now.


You are also a member of ROG forums right? About a week or so ago I read in a thread that Asus AI Suite III was responsible for higher Vcore readings. A member had completed their overclock (on Haswel) only to decide to install AI Suite 3 afterwards. He reported a raise in Vcore without making any changes in BIOS, or to AI Suite Digi+ settings. It only went up around 0.010-0.015V, but that shows that it has an effect on your OC just being installed.

Removing it is another story and can be a pain to just uninstall. I recently had to remove it entirely and reinstall it because it wouldn't update properly and was causing error messages upon startup. I had to first uninstall every program associated with it with Revo Uninstaler. The standard uninstaller wouldn't work because a few of the programs were corrupted. I then had to use the AI Suite III Removal Tool found in the ROG forums, but it still wasn't entirely uninstalled. I had to manually delete some of the files and folders left in the AI Suite directory and then I ran CCleaner to scrub the registry. Only then was it totally gone and then I reinstalled it without any issues. I mainly only use Thermal Radar, but I have USB 3.0 Boost, EZ Update, Sys Info, and BIOS Flashback installed. I would advise against Remote Go! unless you really need it because it can cause performance issues apparently. I hope if you decide to remove it you have an easier time than I did. Let me know if it helps your stability or if it lowers your Vcore, I am interested to see if it has a effect.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> this is 20 min idle temp and stuff (stock cooler)
> 
> 
> 
> roomtemp is 83F
> 
> do u guys think I did not put enough AS5 in there?
> 
> 
> 
> same room temp


Did you just get lower temps on stock cooler than H80? Lol.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> an update on the random reboots without BSODs i had been getting while stress testing.
> 
> I was getting them even at 4.3GHz/1.24V.
> 
> i reinstalled Windows and did not install AISuite III. that happened Saturday. I had run Handbrake for many hours without any failure. it could be OS corruption after the gazillion BSODs I got while tuning the OC, a driver issue (but i have the same drivers installed) or AISuite III. many people say AISuite craps up the system. but i really want the Fan Xpert software
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe i should look into Speedfan)
> 
> tempted to set OC back to 4.4/1.285V but that makes the CPU run hotter and it is not Prime95 AVX stable (but using adaptive would fix that for every other app i suppose). maybe i would stick to 4.3/1.24 and tweak the power delivery settings to optimize for efficiency now.


Bsods can crap up the OS?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steven88*
> 
> Okay guys, it's been LONG over due for me....but I FINALLY got my damn Maximus 6 Hero and 4670k. The Tustin MC seriously NEVER had the Hero in stock until now (over 2 months later).
> 
> Anyway I'm gonna see how well binned my 4670k is. Has alot changed since around early August? I plan to do the following to quickly bin my CPU
> 
> - Manually input 34x uncore
> - Manually input DRAM settings, not XMP (1.35v, 9-9-9-24, 1600mhz)
> - Manual Voltage first, then adaptive later
> - Manually "enable" C3 C6 C7
> - I plan to leave everything else in AUTO. I've worked with a Z87 Sabertooth before, and the auto rules on that board were kick ass.
> 
> Is there anything else you guys discovered to help with stability, or improve OC? Other than that, I plan to go straight to 4.5ghz and see how far it can go. I'm not looking for world records....anything over 4.6ghz is a huge bonus for me. But I wouldn't mind settling for 4.5 or 4.6ghz.


Not that much has changed, no.

There has been some new talk about Input Voltage, a few say it's important for their stability once they start pushing the higher voltages (1.35v or higher). Some set it to 1.9, 2.0. I wouldn't go higher than 2.0, not really safe. A minority also tout the SA/Io voltages as useful for helping stability by a bit. I am running a +0.135v offset. Anything more than +0.15 to 0.175v and you're in completely uncharted territory though.

Prime got a new update that seems to be more punishing than the previous versions.
Some people are raving over Intel's extreme tuning utility aka XTU.

Some new versions of programs like CPUz, HWinfo, etc.

Looking forward to hearing your results.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bartouille*
> 
> It works now. It fixed a couple of things and messed up others. Mouse is smoother into the bios now, but the text is now all over the place, hard to explain. I still can't set 1080p because my screen isn't that res and well... it looks messy. Now I have to go to classic mode, way better. Base clock is now 100mhz, before it was 99.77? lol My stock VID went from 1.146 to 1.086 too. I wonder if this bios will let me oc better!!


With such a new launch of a platform I feel a BIOS update is often quite desired, there may be a lot of glitches that need to be worked out for such a new product.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clexzor*
> 
> Touch my Haswell!!


Oh dear, that sounds like a naughty comment.
















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bartouille*
> 
> I'm currently using the bios that came with the board, surely not the latest. I'm not really into bios updating on motherboards but if I can't find a way to solve this I may have to do it. Thanks for the advice.


Meh, the chances of bricking one nowadays are very slim. I update it like a graphics driver now, lol.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> I am going to open the side door. is that okay?


Yes. The drawback is you will get dust in there much quicker than you otherwise would but IIRC you're getting an AC soon so it won't matter.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> how cold does it suppose be anyway ?
> 
> do u think I short circuit the cpu?
> 
> if I test it out with stock cooler, I should do stock speed & everthing. is that correct?


I think if you short circuit the CPU will stop working and it'll be extra cool due to the fact it's not functioning, lol.

I suppose you can test it. Gotta get the AC working asap, not only for your computer's sake but your sanity's sake, my god.


----------



## rickyman0319

if stock temp is better than H80I , what does that really mean?

H80I temp is 4.0ghz not stock speed & voltage

stock temp mean stock speed and voltage

l

later this noon or tonite (9/2)

I will be doing with H80i with stock speed and voltage


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> if stock temp is better than H80I , what does that really mean?
> 
> H80I temp is 4.0ghz not stock speed & voltage
> 
> stock temp mean stock speed and voltage


Oh, thought you meant with stock cooler at overclocked settings.

Unless I'm reading it wrongly,. you're testing h80i vs stock cooler. If that's correct, you need to set them both to same speed/voltage else there is no way to compare.


----------



## skyn3t

is any of you running in offset mode


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> is any of you running in offset mode


For Io/SA voltages, yes. Otherwise, no. Don't see reason to use it atm.


----------



## steven88

Thanks for the reply Darkwizzie. Btw I heard constant crashing and BSODs can eventually corrupt the OS. I heard you REALLY have to crash alot, and push the chip to its limit for it to happen. It won't happen if you only crash like, 10 times


----------



## nubbleet

Just got my new 4670k and UD4H yesterday along with some G. Skill 1866 RAM. Had to scratch my overclocking itch coming from an i7 920 D0 @ 4.0.

Started OCing as soon as I got Win7 installed. Got to 4.4 stable at 1.18v VCore in BIOS, 1.7v VRIN Override, and 1.05v Uncore. Here's a ss with 6hrs of OCCT passed. I also passed 15 passes of IBT before that too. Using a Prolimatech Megahalems with Shin Etsu X23-7783D.


----------



## skyn3t

so basically to get this chip OC'd you just play with those setting below

Cpu ratio 45 and up

uncore ( can you leave it at auto ) why i need to set it at some value

Vcore : 1.3 and up

Vrin or Vring or cpu cache

I have seem many of you posting this values below
for exe:

4.7
Uncore 35
Vcore 1.30
Rin Bus 1.25
Vrin 1.90

nothing else is touched to get the 4770k OC'd ?

I have found some settings to get me at 4.6, but I'm still need some more info on this chip.


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> You are also a member of ROG forums right? About a week or so ago I read in a thread that Asus AI Suite III was responsible for higher Vcore readings. A member had completed their overclock (on Haswel) only to decide to install AI Suite 3 afterwards. He reported a raise in Vcore without making any changes in BIOS, or to AI Suite Digi+ settings. It only went up around 0.010-0.015V, but that shows that it has an effect on your OC just being installed.
> 
> Removing it is another story and can be a pain to just uninstall. I recently had to remove it entirely and reinstall it because it wouldn't update properly and was causing error messages upon startup. I had to first uninstall every program associated with it with Revo Uninstaler. The standard uninstaller wouldn't work because a few of the programs were corrupted. I then had to use the AI Suite III Removal Tool found in the ROG forums, but it still wasn't entirely uninstalled. I had to manually delete some of the files and folders left in the AI Suite directory and then I ran CCleaner to scrub the registry. Only then was it totally gone and then I reinstalled it without any issues. I mainly only use Thermal Radar, but I have USB 3.0 Boost, EZ Update, Sys Info, and BIOS Flashback installed. I would advise against Remote Go! unless you really need it because it can cause performance issues apparently. I hope if you decide to remove it you have an easier time than I did. Let me know if it helps your stability or if it lowers your Vcore, I am interested to see if it has a effect.


i didn't install it after reinstalling Windows. now that you've said that is can be an issue, i will probably skip it. you can install USB3.0 boost separately, right? there are setup files inside each folder in the AISuite setup. however, i don't have a highspeed USB3.0 device, so i won't really take an advantage of it. EZ update never works. BIOS FlashBack I would use with the hardware button on the back panel.

i'm just afraid to install it again. all i want is the fan xpert 2 funtionality. that was one thing that made me buy an Asus board. i will try speedfan. wish the bios allowed much more control though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Bsods can crap up the OS?


after like 10 dozen BSODs, i'd say that is inevittable. i have had my OS completely unbootable after multiple BSODs with my old rig. it never happened this time around, but you don't know what has gone wrong.

it's always a good idea to have a separate OS just for testing. (you don't need to activate it anwyays)


----------



## wendigo4700

Why is it important, to keep the uncore 100-300MHz under the CPU speed?

So if I did run 4GHz on CPU, I had to set the uncore to maybe 3.8GHz?


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wendigo4700*
> 
> Why is it important, to keep the uncore 100-300MHz under the CPU speed?
> 
> So if I did run 4GHz on CPU, I had to set the uncore to maybe 3.8GHz?


well, obviously 3.8GHz is better than 3.7GHz and 4GHz is ideal for 4GHz core clock.

but the thing is, keeping the uncore high will prevent you from going for a higher core clock. an increase in core clock gives you much bigger increase in performance than increasing the uncore.

just keep uncore at 35, clock the core as high as you can, then try to increase the uncore until you see instability.


----------



## wendigo4700

I'm only going for 4GHz on the CPU.

So I guess I'll be running 4GHz uncore too.


----------



## skyn3t

I had read almost half of this thread and what I found is. Everyone is keep repeat same thing over an over. I doesn't sound right or im getting lost more and more. Seems like this platform has the same little auto OC as IB/ SB with different names in uefi settings. Anyone to clarify what is and what's not or different brands.

0n Asus z87

Cpu cache ratio = uncore
Cpu core voltage = Vcore
Cpu cache voltage = ????
What is = Vrin
What is = Vring


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wendigo4700*
> 
> I'm only going for 4GHz on the CPU.
> 
> So I guess I'll be running 4GHz uncore too.


yes i guess.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> well, obviously 3.8GHz is better than 3.7GHz and 4GHz is ideal for 4GHz core clock.
> 
> but the thing is, keeping the uncore high will prevent you from going for a higher core clock. an increase in core clock gives you much bigger increase in performance than increasing the uncore.
> 
> *just keep uncore at 35, clock the core as high as you can, then try to increase the uncore until you see instability*.


Quote:


> posted by SIN0822
> 
> First of all Uncore Frequency isn't going to help stabilize the CPU frequency unless you lower it, lowering it can help reduce uncore as an issue when it comes to BCLK, memory, and CPU OC


this is what I'm talk about everyone seems to be lost in here.


----------



## error-id10t

Well.. considering x35 is the stock/lowest to start with, IMO what you've quoted makes sense. First one is an advise to keep it low while SIN says it may bring stability if lowered...


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Well.. considering x35 is the stock/lowest to start with, IMO what you've quoted makes sense. First one is an advise to keep it low while SIN says it may bring stability if lowered...


I stop read this thread on page #115 , I don't mind to read I really don't , but read same thing over and over


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> I had read almost half of this thread and what I found is. Everyone is keep repeat same thing over an over. I doesn't sound right or im getting lost more and more. Seems like this platform has the same little auto OC as IB/ SB with different names in uefi settings. Anyone to clarify what is and what's not or different brands.
> 
> 0n Asus z87
> 
> Cpu cache ratio = uncore
> Cpu core voltage = Vcore
> Cpu cache voltage = ????
> What is = Vrin
> What is = Vring


Cpu cache voltage = Vring
Input Voltage = Vrin = VCCIN


----------



## Hyolyn

I have noticed that the LLC setting effects my particular chip by a lot. Setting it on level 8 require a huge amount of voltage bump while using 1-5 or auto boots into desktop easily. What the heck is going on with this haswell series :-( - Sent from Samsung Mobile Phone ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅡ

From computer

I don't know why i can't get stable it feels like no matter what voltage i change it's just bsod in aida stability test.
If anyone want's to help me i would be so happy to finally reach a stable overclock, i have attached a csv log of the monitoring during bsod.

If anyone helps me become 95% stable with minimum voltages and temps i would not mind to give the person my Grid2 Voucher or something else out of my key collection of games as a thank you.

Use a free csv viewer to watch it, hopefully it will make sense to someone.

Log HWINFO.CSV 4k .CSV file


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hyolyn*
> 
> I have noticed that the LLC setting effects my particular chip by a lot. Setting it on level 8 require a huge amount of voltage bump while using 1-5 or auto boots into desktop easily. What the heck is going on with this haswell series :-( - Sent from Samsung Mobile Phone ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅡ
> 
> From computer
> 
> I don't know why i can't get stable it feels like no matter what voltage i change it's just bsod in aida stability test.
> If anyone want's to help me i would be so happy to finally reach a stable overclock, i have attached a csv log of the monitoring during bsod.
> 
> If anyone helps me become 95% stable with minimum voltages and temps i would not mind to give the person my Grid2 Voucher or something else out of my key collection of games as a thank you.
> 
> Use a free csv viewer to watch it, hopefully it will make sense to someone.
> 
> Log HWINFO.CSV 4k .CSV file


it's a bit hard to find your current settings, but let us know where you are at, at the moment.

which multiplier are you aiming for?

first, load bios defaults. save and reboot back to bios.

set the RAM to XMP (if below 1866, else 1333 and auto). then set the core multi to 43x. Vcore to 1.25V. Uncore to 39x (min=max). Ring volts to 1.15V. Input voltage to 1.75V. LLC to level 6. everything else auto.

what do you get?

edit: i really would love to get GRID2 XD


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> I have noticed that the LLC setting effects my particular chip by a lot. Setting it on level 8 require a huge amount of voltage bump while using 1-5 or auto boots into desktop easily. What the heck is going on with this haswell series :-(


You probably have VRIN set wrongly, listen to Anusha

Checked file quickly, i don't have anything to read it so basically just entire page of numbers, but try to start out with a lower OC than like 1.35vcore, especially if you can't get stable. Do what you can with 1.25vcore 1.75vrin and uncore low to start out


----------



## deepor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steven88*
> 
> Thanks for the reply Darkwizzie. Btw I heard constant crashing and BSODs can eventually corrupt the OS. I heard you REALLY have to crash alot, and push the chip to its limit for it to happen. It won't happen if you only crash like, 10 times


No, that's wrong. It's not the number of times you crash. It can happen with every single one of those crashes. You just have to get unlucky.

Windows 7 and 8, you can check all the files that belong to Windows for corruption. You open a command prompt window as Administrator and use this command:

sfc /scannow

It looks like this in practice:



It will try to replace broken files it finds and will also do something to the registry.


----------



## Hyolyn

Vrin 1.75
Vcore 1.328
Uncore 1.150
45 core
35 uncore
1600 ram
Boots me into desktop but is not stable


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hyolyn*
> 
> Vrin 1.75
> Vcore 1.328
> Uncore 1.150
> 45 core
> 35 uncore
> 1600 ram
> Boots me into desktop but is not stable


go from 43x (@1.25V) and up.

have you even found 43x and 44x stable settings? if you cannot get it stable at 43x, then you cannot get 45x stable. don't think big. get an idea about how your CPU behaves. try to get 43x and 44x 1hr stable in Prime95 (custom blend with 3 mins per test) before moving to 45x. at least then you will have a bottom line to work with.

remember, too much voltage is bad. for 1.328V, with LLC6, you will probably need to up the VCCIN to 1.80V.


----------



## Hyolyn

If I can't get this to 4.5 I will send it back I didn't pay this much time and money on something that won't even beat my previous cpu. However I'm at 1.30 vcore now and 1.775 vrin I'm not sure what voltages to increase for stability


----------



## Cyro999

Haswell's not an architecture you can throw a bunch of settings at, if you try it like you are you'll be unstable for five different reasons and be unable to fix any of them because you'll never know if you fixed it or not because you're crashing for another reason.

Start out vcore/vrin at 1.25/1.75

if you have no idea what you're doing, just keep +0.5 between them


----------



## Hyolyn

That's basically what I have been doing for the last two days I'm very disappointed


----------



## BoredErica

Skynet, that info about vring/voltage names is already inside the original post.

Hmm, when I set voltage mode from adaptive to override and I disable Cstates, I don't get 9c bsod anymore, instead I get colorful lines! It tends to only bsod at chess after 5+ hours though, which is nice.


----------



## Clexzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hyolyn*
> 
> If I can't get this to 4.5 I will send it back I didn't pay this much time and money on something that won't even beat my previous cpu. However I'm at 1.30 vcore now and 1.775 vrin I'm not sure what voltages to increase for stability


Im sure you have but have you atried upping the Vccin?? to around 1.85 or even 1.9v ????

because a lot of chips to be stable past say 4.4ghz area you need more input voltage period idc if someone says 1.9 is to high bullcorn lol a lot of folks are having issues because they aren't increasing the input voltage enough if this value is undervoltaged your entire overclock is shot because this regulates how much overall voltage your chip is recieveing so simple enough try 1.95 man id bet your stable 4.5ghz

try this...
45x 1.32v

Uncore 40x 1.18v

Vccin 1.85-1.95v <<<<<<< big stability maker

Also increae your vccsa-io voltage to an offset of 0.100-0.150v

good luck hole this helped you get closer to 4.5


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> because a lot of chips to be stable past say 4.4ghz area you need more input voltage period idc if someone says 1.9 is to high bullcorn lol a lot of folks are having issues because they aren't increasing the input voltage


It needs to be tied to vcore.

For example if you set 1.9vrin instead of 1.6 with 1-1.1vcore, you'll have a terrible overclock. Same as if you set 1.4vcore with 1.7vrin it just won't really work at all, though it's worse to have too little than too much


----------



## Clexzor

Someone on the forums some time ago I don't feel like finding the post but stated he killed 2 haswell chips by most likely taking his vccin or input voltage up to 2.2v statitng this killed his chip and a lot of folks since wont even come near 2.0v and wonder why they cannot obtain a higher overclock than 4.4-4.5ghz. Need to drop that notion he killed is stuff with poor settings and apparently he claims ram but it was prly a combo of sveral things anyways I and several other have taken their chips wel beyond 2.1-2.2v on air with no issues.

However I do stress to please not run your chip with a vccin of 2.2+ 24/7


----------



## Hyolyn

Thanks guy's decided to start over from square one. I'll try to stay with the vcore and vccin tied together by 0.5x it seems to allow me to boot into desktop earlier. However should the voltage regulator be at auto or enabled


----------



## Cyro999

There's no reason to run like >2 though. Do some solid testing with STABLE SETTINGS. As an example i got 4.6ghz stable @1.26vcore with 1.76vrin and max LLC on giga board. Maybe not perfect - but i can say for certain that i've passed 20 hours of encoding and many dozens of hours of gaming with it and other stress tests like linpack without avx, while 1.72 and 1.8vrin both failed multiple times within hours, and would need like an extra 0.01vcore. That's being off by a bit of vrin (up to 0.04vrin..) so if it was off by 0.2, it would be a lot worse, and i found with both high and low overclocks, setting VRIN properly is the difference between rock solid stable and just flat out unbootable at a certain vcore, it's super important

Unless you're delidded with high end cooling (like belial with pushpushpullpull h110) i don't see any benefit going over 2.0 as you can't drive enough vcore to benefit from it
Quote:


> I'll try to stay with the vcore and vccin tied together by 0.5x it seems to allow me to boot into desktop earlier


+0.5 with floor of 1.6 and ceiling of 2.0 i'd say if you don't have good reason to break it (or making smaller tweaks once stable) so that would be like: 1.15vcore, 1.65vrin, or 1.3vcore, 1.8vrin (with llc) just to say that in better terms. Good luck and take stuff slowly, make sure it's stable for everything you want to do, too. As a soft rule i'd also say if you're pulling vrin around like this, keep your ring/cache/uncore voltage at, below or close to vcore (not waay over) and use an uncore multiplier that you know is good for that voltage. For an example of why that's important - i drove ring voltage to 1.25 for one OC profile, but if i try to run that and the same ring/uncore multiplier with a lower VRIN, it doesn't work, it's the sole culprit for instability - so i'd lower ring voltage to a lower point and take uncore multi down with it if i was lowering VRIN significantly so that i could lower Vcore more at a given low vcore overclock


----------



## Clexzor

Right what you said is def. correct but againt hat is your chip these chips very widely and for some they simply cannot run under 1.8v vrin and obtain a 4.5+ overclock simple as that yes you can crush your uncore ratio to 35x or something...and maintain a lower voltage however imo a gimped overclock is not what I want...

Also some need to check because it has been shown that windows8 and windows 7 can effect a overclock for instance....I will post the link once confirmed but after lots of testing its shown that windows8 due to the power manage sometimes wil require more voltage or more input voltage usually within 1-3% difference.

Confirmed this myself as running both 7 and 8 win8 seems to require slightly more input voltage to maintain full stability..


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> and for some they simply cannot run under 1.8v vrin and obtain a 4.5+ overclock simple as that


If a chip can do 4.5 @1.2vcore, i wouldn't expect somebody to be over 1.75 or so, but if they need 1.4vcore for 4.5 then sure, that won't work at all with 1.75 vrin + droop from no llc
Quote:


> yes you can crush your uncore ratio to 35x or something...and maintain a lower voltage however imo a gimped overclock is not what I want...


That was an example of a choice at a low overclock, where you can take for example 43x @1.15vcore, 1.65vrin, but if you were to do that, you'd be unstable with an uncore multi that required 1.25v. Used that as an example (because i ran into it and quickly fixed) that one set of settings does not fit all


----------



## Peanuts4

Is Ring Ratio the same as Uncore?


----------



## The Storm

One thing I have noticed with these chips is that they have a very distinct WALL that they hit, as with most chips are the same. It seems like the wall is very abrupt and no matter the amount of tweaking it doesn't really get you any further. I can game at 4.5 but it takes big voltage jumps between 4.4 and 4.6 but 4.7 no matter what I do, I cannot do anything other than maybe web browse, and that's with voltages all the way up to 1.46v. I am not delided and don't really think that this chip is even worthy of it, I will just hold out and maybe future batches will be better, then I will just sell this one off and hope for a better one later. So for the guys and gals out there banging there heads against the wall trying to push there chip a little further and it just wont do it, don't worry your not alone.


----------



## Bartouille

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Storm*
> 
> One thing I have noticed with these chips is that they have a very distinct WALL that they hit, as with most chips are the same. It seems like the wall is very abrupt and no matter the amount of tweaking it doesn't really get you any further. I can game at 4.5 but it takes big voltage jumps between 4.4 and 4.6 but 4.7 no matter what I do, I cannot do anything other than maybe web browse, and that's with voltages all the way up to 1.46v. I am not delided and don't really think that this chip is even worthy of it, I will just hold out and maybe future batches will be better, then I will just sell this one off and hope for a better one later. So for the guys and gals out there banging there heads against the wall trying to push there chip a little further and it just wont do it, don't worry your not alone.


These chips are very random. Mine on the other hand seems to have no wall and the voltage scales exactly the same as clocks increase. 4.5GHz 1.25 -> 4.6 1.3 -> 4.7 1.35 and probably 4.8 at 1.4 (all 6hrs P95 blend stable), and it boots at 5ghz at 1.4v. L312 batch seems to be a good batch so if you can get your hand on one of these go ahead!







Also once you get around 4.7ghz or needing higher vcore you need to do a lot more tweaking then just vcore. I also thought I hit a wall on my 4.7ghz 1.35 oc, but I started tweaking the VRIN and VRing, and the memory related voltages (the ones with an offset) and I made go from 3hrs prime stable to 6hrs.


----------



## wendigo4700

What CPU voltages, are people getting at 4GHz on the 4670k CPU?

It seems that overclock is too small, for anyone to bother lol.
Would be nice to find 5-6 others at 4GHz and compare the volts, so you have an idea at which range to adjust it.

But most people in all these oc categories, starts to talk from 4.4Ghz and above.


----------



## Cyro999

For a 4ghz OC, you gotta pull down VRIN a lot for best volts. I dunno about exact vcores but 1v vcore wouldn't surprise me with whatever low VRIN you can get, i didn't experiment with it below 1.6 but you want to leash it to vcore for best results (less = better for low vcore, more = better for high, don't want too much or too little)

There's not much reason to run that low OC and undervolt though, i benchmarked sc2 for an hour (1 core full load, one core ~50%, two idle) and my hottest core at 1.15vcore was 53c


----------



## Bartouille

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wendigo4700*
> 
> What CPU voltages, are people getting at 4GHz on the 4670k CPU?
> 
> It seems that overclock is too small, for anyone to bother lol.
> Would be nice to find 5-6 others at 4GHz and compare the volts, so you have an idea at which range to adjust it.
> 
> But most people in all these oc categories, starts to talk from 4.4Ghz and above.


Probably at stock volts.


----------



## Cyro999

Stock volts for me is ~1.13 on the desktop and as high as 1.15-1.2v with some stress.. my chip will do 4.4 at those kinds of voltages and 4.0 is a massive amount easier

You wanna go for 4.0? I'd say just set 1.1vcore, 1.6vrin and then drop vcore from there if it still works


----------



## wendigo4700

Why do the CPU vcore raise up under stressing?

If I set it to 1.2 (just an example) that should be the highest I wanted it to see. I think I would jump off my chair if I saw the CPU vcore increased further on its own when gaming or doing stress-test.

Also, what is default volt for that VRIN thing? The online manual does not cover it.


----------



## rickyman0319

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bartouille*
> 
> These chips are very random. Mine on the other hand seems to have no wall and the voltage scales exactly the same as clocks increase. 4.5GHz 1.25 -> 4.6 1.3 -> 4.7 1.35 and probably 4.8 at 1.4 (all 6hrs P95 blend stable), and it boots at 5ghz at 1.4v. L312 batch seems to be a good batch so if you can get your hand on one of these go ahead!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also once you get around 4.7ghz or needing higher vcore you need to do a lot more tweaking then just vcore. I also thought I hit a wall on my 4.7ghz 1.35 oc, but I started tweaking the VRIN and VRing, and the memory related voltages (the ones with an offset) and I made go from 3hrs prime stable to 6hrs.


what is ur setting?

I got L312 batch also. my batch number is L312B345.


----------



## Bartouille

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> what is ur setting?
> 
> I got L312 batch also. my batch number is L312B345.


Internal graphics: DISABLED
CPU Multiplier: 47x
Uncore Multiplier: 42x
vRIN: 1.86v (0.5 higher than vCore)
vCore: 1.36v (more toward 1.368-1.380v) - usually I run 1.35v, which is my 6hrs P95 blend stable clock, but I needed more stability recently so I bumped it by 0.01v, gaming stable at around 1.33v.
vRing: 1.15v
System agent, CPU IO Analog and Digital: +0.01v
LLC: Extreme
Memory running XMP profile @ 2133MHz 9-11-11-31 at 1.6v

rest is default


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wendigo4700*
> 
> Why do the CPU vcore raise up under stressing?
> 
> If I set it to 1.2 (just an example) that should be the highest I wanted it to see. I think I would jump off my chair if I saw the CPU vcore increased further on its own when gaming or doing stress-test.
> 
> Also, what is default volt for that VRIN thing? The online manual does not cover it.


IVR gives it a touch more under stress. Usually like +0.01 or +0.02 according to software (software only measures it in 0.008v intervals like 1.256, 1.264 etc and doesn't show between) but not sure what it is if you actually measure it

Default VRIN is 1.8 without LLC. It's high, though.


----------



## wendigo4700

So setting VRIN to 1.6v straight off, on the 4670k to achieve 100*40 = 4GHz, is recommended?

LLC = Load Line Calibration?
If yes, I'll set that to its highest setting


----------



## wendigo4700

So setting VRIN to 1.6v straight off, on the 4670k to achieve 100*40 = 4GHz, is recommended for just about everyone?

LLC = Load Line Calibration?
If yes, I'll set that to its highest setting


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> i didn't install it after reinstalling Windows. now that you've said that is can be an issue, i will probably skip it. you can install USB3.0 boost separately, right? there are setup files inside each folder in the AISuite setup. however, i don't have a highspeed USB3.0 device, so i won't really take an advantage of it. EZ update never works. BIOS FlashBack I would use with the hardware button on the back panel.
> 
> i'm just afraid to install it again. all i want is the fan xpert 2 funtionality. that was one thing that made me buy an Asus board. i will try speedfan. wish the bios allowed much more control though.
> after like 10 dozen BSODs, i'd say that is inevittable. i have had my OS completely unbootable after multiple BSODs with my old rig. it never happened this time around, but you don't know what has gone wrong.


Did you disbale cache writing on your primary OS drive while stress testing? That can lead to corruption of system files from too many BSOD. I totally understand because I too only really want Thermal Radar, the other programs I rarely use. I do use USB 3.0 Boost while running backups and it does speed things up considerably, but I deactivate it afterwards though.

You can install or uninstall each program one by one, or only select which ones you want to add or get rid of if you use the updated installer (downloaded directly from Asus). I would do it through the main AI Suite installer and not through each programs setup file, but it could work either way. I just ran the main setup.exe and it then asks which programs you want to install or update. You can deselect all but FanXpert. Something else I discovered was that you can disable Asus setup in the Task Scheduler so you can exit AI Suite and not have it running in the background all the time. Thermal Radar or FanXpert still maintain control of your fans while the program isn't running, and it frees up at least 64 MB of memory.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wendigo4700*
> 
> So setting VRIN to 1.6v straight off, on the 4670k to achieve 100*40 = 4GHz, is recommended for just about everyone?
> 
> LLC = Load Line Calibration?
> If yes, I'll set that to its highest setting


Yea and yea

at such a low vcore, lower VRIN is significantly better than higher. I'm not sure how much it varies chip to chip, if it does


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Skynet, that info about vring/voltage names is already inside the original post.
> 
> Hmm, when I set voltage mode from adaptive to override and I disable Cstates, I don't get 9c bsod anymore, instead I get colorful lines! It tends to only bsod at chess after 5+ hours though, which is nice.


Now I know. The lack of wrong info is a lot.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bartouille*
> 
> Internal graphics: DISABLED
> CPU Multiplier: 47x
> Uncore Multiplier: 42x
> vRIN: 1.86v (0.5 higher than vCore)
> vCore: 1.36v (more toward 1.368-1.380v) - usually I run 1.35v, which is my 6hrs P95 blend stable clock, but I needed more stability recently so I bumped it by 0.01v, gaming stable at around 1.33v.
> vRing: 1.15v
> System agent, CPU IO Analog and Digital: +0.01v
> LLC: Extreme
> Memory running XMP profile @ 2133MHz 9-11-11-31 at 1.6v
> 
> rest is default


Is your voltage drop along with that core clock.


----------



## Bartouille

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Now I know. The lack of wrong info is a lot.
> Is your voltage drop along with that core clock.


Yea it drops at idle, I have all C-states enabled!


----------



## Hyolyn

So i'm stable enough with the new approach and way better voltages, going slow with incrementing voltages just by +1 actually made me see a lot

Conclusionary it's not always starting when using to much voltages, or to low. I guess it's something the Haswell does but my new voltages are amazing (compared to my old).



VRIN - 1.827
Temps 29c idle, browsing.

I've also memoed all the bdos error codes and will do a deep research on them to make it easier to overclock for others 

It's time for my stability tests now i suppose

Even playing the voltages right i can get here



Note - all power functions are off, so enabling them will lower my temps and volts even further


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bartouille*
> 
> Yea it drops at idle, I have all C-states enabled!


looks like your settings is around the offset mode instead manual. can you confirm that please


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wendigo4700*
> 
> What CPU voltages, are people getting at 4GHz on the 4670k CPU?
> 
> It seems that overclock is too small, for anyone to bother lol.
> Would be nice to find 5-6 others at 4GHz and compare the volts, so you have an idea at which range to adjust it.
> 
> But most people in all these oc categories, starts to talk from 4.4Ghz and above.


Did you read the original post?


----------



## wendigo4700

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Did you read the original post?


Serval times. Why?


----------



## byardz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Yea and yea
> 
> at such a low vcore, lower VRIN is significantly better than higher. I'm not sure how much it varies chip to chip, if it does


What's considered low Vcore?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wendigo4700*
> 
> Serval times. Why?


Oh nevermind then.

For me was 1.2v.

Many of us start at 1.2v for an overclock. Any less is too little and a waste of time. Most CPUs reach 1.2v at 4.0ghz just fine. Many auto-oc rules set it to 1.2v as well.


----------



## Spritanium

Okay, so can somebody explain Haswell overclocking to me like I'm a five year old? Every guide I look at is vastly different and none of them have actually been all that helpful.

OCing used to be so simple---then I stopped doing it for about three years, so I have a lot of catching up to do


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spritanium*
> 
> Okay, so can somebody explain Haswell overclocking to me like I'm a five year old? Every guide I look at is vastly different and none of them have actually been all that helpful.
> 
> OCing used to be so simple---then I stopped doing it for about three years, so I have a lot of catching up to do


Call me biased but I think my method is the best.

I'm not really sure how to explain it more simply.

1. Set Uncore (AKA Ring Bus) to core ratio to manual. Set it to stock multiplier manually. With ring bus running on stock and locked at stock for now, no need to fiddle with ring bus voltage. That goes to auto. Some motherboards MAY increase Vring to unsafe levels if you didn't manually set ring bus to stock because the motherboard will try to auto-overclock the ring bus if left on auto. Avoid future headaches by following step 1.
2. Set any XMP profile OFF for ram. If your ram is above 1600, set it to 1600, no higher while we're testing overclocks. Heck, if your ram is XMP'ed for 1600, lower it to non XMP. Doesn't hurt.
3. Start ramping up the core multiplier and voltage until you think you've found your sweet spot. Do stress test and if you pass, go to step 4.
NOTE: Yes, you up the core multiplier by 1 each time. You can probably get away with starting at 4ghz though. Because the core clock is 100, 100 x 40 = 4000mhz or 4ghz.
4. Now we fiddle with ram, higher ring bus/ring bus voltage in effort to get marginally better performance. Stress test. Do not raise ring bus or ram if it means lowering core clock for stability.
5. If you are hardcore or have a lot of time on your hands, you can try adding clockstrap to the mix but I'd stay away from it unless you're super duper picky. Nobody has reported very good results with this but you're welcome to experiment.
6. Set it to adaptive mode instead of manual now. Do not stress with adaptive.

What specific part needs clarification?


----------



## Spritanium

I mainly don't understand the first part, because I'm not quite sure what the Uncore/Ring Bus actually is. I used to just have to worry about the multiplier and vcore for a quick overclock, but now there's all this new stuff









Is the stock Uncore multiplier 35? Same as the core multiplier? I just saw another guide that said to set the core/uncore multipliers to the exact same number. So a 4.2ghz overclock would have a 42x multiplier for both the core and uncore. Is this accurate, or should the uncore just stay at 35 no matter what?


----------



## Hyolyn

Is it normal that it's set to like 1.328 vcore in bios yet, sometimes i spikes 1.344, what the hell?

All monitors shows this even in bios, this makes it very unsecure to determine like so;

Up to 3.12 it's actually 3.11 once i reach 3.12 it ramps to 3.28, once i reach 3.24 it's 3.44
Does this make sense to anyone?

I can't make this overclock to make any sense at all, i've been booting into desktop easily at 3.12 ~
While 3.2-3 sometimes wont even logon

Like seriously.. what?

Yes i tried to increase vccin accordingly



What i booted in at to write this


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hyolyn*
> 
> Is it normal that it's set to like 1.328 vcore in bios yet, sometimes i spikes 1.344, what the hell?
> 
> All monitors shows this even in bios, this makes it very unsecure to determine like so;
> 
> Up to 3.12 it's actually 3.11 once i reach 3.12 it ramps to 3.28, once i reach 3.24 it's 3.44
> Does this make sense to anyone?
> 
> I can't make this overclock to make any sense at all, i've been booting into desktop easily at 3.12 ~
> While 3.2-3 sometimes wont even logon
> 
> Like seriously.. what?
> 
> Yes i tried to increase vccin accordingly


Yes it is normal, the actual voltage inside the core will be slightly more than your VID (BIOS entry). The theory is that is the FIRV (voltage regulator) automatically compensating for Vdroop, so it would appear that it is out of our hands. So monitor the voltage, but focus your changes on the VID because that is what you can control. The higher the entry the higher the offset but it averages around 0.010V-0.020V. So instead of dropping it actually spikes at loads.

I was having trouble with my Vcore reading because it would go down to 0.000V while idling at the desktop, but the reading under load appears to be accurate and consistent with other people's results. For example I use 1.225V for 4.6 GHz but it reaches 1.238V while under loads. As long as you are stable and not too hot the reading isn't important, so just keep that in mind.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spritanium*
> 
> I mainly don't understand the first part, because I'm not quite sure what the Uncore/Ring Bus actually is. I used to just have to worry about the multiplier and vcore for a quick overclock, but now there's all this new stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is the stock Uncore multiplier 35? Same as the core multiplier? I just saw another guide that said to set the core/uncore multipliers to the exact same number. So a 4.2ghz overclock would have a 42x multiplier for both the core and uncore. Is this accurate, or should the uncore just stay at 35 no matter what?


Haswell is a new system, staying in the loop with Ivy and Sandy won't help one bit, so in sitting out for 3 years you have lost nothing. We've all had to start from scratch.

The Uncore is stock at same speed as the core clock, yes. For 4670k that's 3.4ghz, for 4770k that's 3.5ghz. Uncore is kind if like a secondary clock speed. Might have something to do with cache or something as Asus calls it cache ratio. What it all comes down to are the benchmarks and throughout all of my testing I have demonstrated that it barely affects the speed of your CPU. The reason why I tell everybody to set it to stock is for a few reasons... First and foremost, you can't overclock too well if you're overclocking your core clock, uncore clock, and ram all at the same time. Too many variables, and the voltage associated with those three all change. So if you crash nobody has a clue what caused the crash. Another reason is, setting an overclocked uncore can hinder your maximum core overclock. And finally, some motherboards automatically overclock the uncore without you knowing it! That's no good. They can even set unsafe voltages if you're unlucky. By setting uncore to stock manually you bypass all those problems.

Pardon me if it sounds arrogant but I'd like to think for getting 172 pages of replies I'm getting something right... And one of the main points I bring up is how useless the uncore really is. We heard it on launch day from JJ from Asus, Linus, etc, that oh, having uncore and core being the same exact speed (aka 1:1 ratio) is optimal. Yes, in a perfect world we'd all be running 1:1 ratio at 500ghz overclocks, but unfortunately it doesn't work that way. They got cherry picked units, we're just regular consumers. I've demonstrated along with another fellow forum member (evidence on first post) again and again that uncore barely does anything. What basically happened on launch week was, everybody simply assumed uncore was doing something great because JJ and the others kept talking about it. We assumed that having uncore too low compared to your core clock somehow bottlenecks the CPU. But the data simply isn't there to support that hypothesis. 1:1 isn't a spot where the cpu because magically faster, it's just that if your uncore is higher than your core, that's completely stupid as you will get no performance boost for that overclock.So what happened on launch week? People were frustrated how they got crappy overclocks and included one angry "Worst 4770k ever" rant thread that had to get cleaned by a mod. Lol.

Although uncore is mostly useless, mostly useless still beats the heck out of completely useless. That is why many of use choose to overclock the uncore too. But only after we're done with the core! If you overclock both core and uncore and try to hit 1:1 ratio you (might) hit it if you're lucky... but at the huge caveat of having a lower core clock because an overclocked uncore may compromise your ability to overclock your core clock. So how do we bypass this problem? Simple. We overclock the core first and then touch the uncore after we're done with the core. That way, the uncore can never affect our maximum core clock.

So let me try to put it at you simply:

Would you rather have 4.5ghz core and uncore, or 4.6ghz core and stock uncore? The latter is faster by a large margin.

I hope this makes sense.

If it doesn't, just trust me.

I'm a doctor.


----------



## Hyolyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> Yes it is normal, the actual voltage inside the core will be slightly more than your VID (BIOS entry). The theory is that is the FIRV (voltage regulator) automatically compensating for Vdroop, so it would appear that it is out of our hands. So monitor the voltage, but focus your changes on the VID because that is what you can control. The higher the entry the higher the offset but it averages around 0.010V-0.020V. So instead of dropping it actually spikes at loads.
> 
> I was having trouble with my Vcore reading because it would go down to 0.000V while idling at the desktop, but the reading under load appears to be accurate and consistent with other people's results. For example I use 1.225V for 4.6 GHz but it reaches 1.238V while under loads. As long as you are stable and not too hot the reading isn't important, so just keep that in mind.


Thanks a lot for clearing that up, i guess it was like that but i'm new to Intel overclocks.
However is there any reason to fix the values, i mean if i use for example 1.324 the vcore won't spike above 1.328 and the values actually fix on 1.328 and don't jump around.
If they are fixed, it's still not stable so i wonder if that really makes a difference at all, i'm really starting to give up - once i think i got it something new happens..


----------



## wendigo4700

I was told in another topic, to keep my uncore as the same speed as my CPU. So for me, it would look like this here 4GHz / 4GHz.

And then I found another topic, saying to keep the uncore 100-300MHz below the CPU speed.

But I guess its to keep it at stock, when you're done overclocking the CPU, and then you can consider raising the uncore a bit? I think thats how I understands it.


----------



## Hyolyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wendigo4700*
> 
> I was told in another topic, to keep my uncore as the same speed as my CPU. So for me, it would look like this here 4GHz / 4GHz.
> 
> And then I found another topic, saying to keep the uncore 100-300MHz below the CPU speed.
> 
> And now you say to keep it at stock?


Put it like this, optimally 1:1 but doesn't win if your core is higher because core = king. (For example 45:35 > 40:40)
Realistically, people recommend to keep within 300MHZ of your core, why? No specially reason i can see.

Bottom line is, if you can get a higher core by lowering your uncore, then do it.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wendigo4700*
> 
> I was told in another topic, to keep my uncore as the same speed as my CPU. So for me, it would look like this here 4GHz / 4GHz.
> 
> And then I found another topic, saying to keep the uncore 100-300MHz below the CPU speed.
> 
> But I guess its to keep it at stock, when you overclock the CPU, and then you can consider raising the uncore a bit? I think thats how I understands it.


Kk, let me just tell you this:

All that is complete and utter horse... horse feces.

Credits to Maxforces for the second part of the benchmarks. From my personal benchmarks, I found the drop of 0.7ghz for the ring bus to be an equal performance hit of 0.05ghz decrease in core clock and this difference shows in a very CPU reliant benchmark like chess.




Maxforces Says:
Test setup


Results


















but if you play 3dmark you will gain some pionts




They are just saying that stuff, I actually have benchmarks to back my statements up.

You overclock core with uncore at stock. After that you try to overclock uncore to the highest you can get away with without touching core clock. And if it happens you managed to get uncore to 100-300mhz under core clock, awesome.


----------



## Spritanium

Okay, following the guide exactly, I can only get up to 4.1ghz at 1.25v. At 4.2 it bsods during a standard IBT run. It also gets up to 100c.

I'm not sure what else I can do here.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spritanium*
> 
> Okay, following the guide exactly, I can only get up to 4.1ghz at 1.25v. At 4.2 it bsods during a standard IBT run. It also gets up to 100c.
> 
> I'm not sure what else I can do here.


You've hit a thermal limit. You've also lost the silicon lottery.

My cpu is average and went to 4.5 and 1.28v.

You can upgrade your cooling solution, delid, or only use an easier stress test.

Haswells vary a lot in what each chip can do. A large part of it is simply due to luck. You can try to play with input voltage, SA voltage, Io voltage but your vcore is so low, those typically only come into play when you're at 1.35v or higher from my experience.


----------



## wendigo4700

You make some very good points Darkwizzie.
And I think I've come to the conclusion, to never touch the uncore. As you say it barely has any effect at all. And looking at those screenshots on this page here, pretty much backs it up too.

The last "Temperature" picture, is somehow very interesting to me. Because it displays 4GHz on the CPU

*4.0 / 4.0 Auto / Auto 55c*

I wonder how temperature, would have looked with default uncore:

*4.0 / 3.4 Auto / Auto*


----------



## Spritanium

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> You've hit a thermal limit. You've also lost the silicon lottery.
> My cpu is average and went to 4.5 and 1.28v.
> 
> You can upgrade your cooling solution, delid, or only use an easier stress test.
> 
> Haswells vary a lot in what each chip can do. A large part of it is simply due to luck. You can try to play with input voltage, SA voltage, Io voltage but you're vcore is so low, those typically only come into play when you're at 1.35v or higher from my experience.


Just tried the same settings but with prime95 instead. Temps were a lot lower but it crashed almost instantly. Guess I'll try more vcore


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wendigo4700*
> 
> You make some very good points Darkwizzie.
> And I think I've come to the conclusion, to never touch the uncore. As you say it barely has any effect at all. And looking at those screenshots on this page here, pretty much backs it up too.
> 
> The last "Temperature" picture, is somehow very interesting to me. Because it displays 4GHz on the CPU
> 
> *4.0 / 4.0 Auto / Auto 55c*
> 
> I wonder how it would have looked with default uncore:
> 
> *4.0 / 3.4 / Auto / auto*


My experience is that uncore overclocks don't really up the temperature. Not by a sizable margin, anyways.

It also depends on what you use your computer for. If you're a gamer then no, you won't see any difference with uncore overclock at all. But if you're like me for some reason and you run chess a lot, well, chess is basically a CPU benchmark, it can sniff out minute changes in your CPU speed. So I want to do everything I can to up my speed so I can run my chess on a higher level and get my chess work done faster. Even then though, the difference is pretty small.

And some people assume uncore overclocking is identical to core overclocking, they put say, 1.4v core voltage and try to stuff 1.4v for uncore, you've just put yourself on the "CPU will explode one day" list.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spritanium*
> 
> Just tried the same settings but with prime95 instead. Temps were a lot lower but it crashed almost instantly. Guess I'll try more vcore


If you're ever at a complete loss as to what's causing a crash, and you get a Bsod, give us the Bsod code. Maybe that will be enough for people to head you in the right direction.

Linpack and IBT are very hot. Prime not as much, aida a notch under prime, chess/encoding with CPU only are a few notches under aida and only meant to simulate a real life worst case load. Only you can decide how stable is stable and what you feel you need to pass and for how long. That will decide what voltages you are willing to touch.


----------



## FtW 420

Benching the 4770k the other night i remembered to get the multimeter on it for some vcore comparison.
I had cpu-z 1.66.1, hwmonitor pro 1.17, & hwinfo latest beta 4.23 open while running blackhole benchmark 4.2 final

With 1.58Vcore set in bios on the z87 mpower max, the digital multimeter was at 1.618V idle, 1.612 - 1.608V loaded depending on how heavy a load.
cpu-z never moved, 1.58V vcore set in bios, it reads a steady 1.579V.
Hwinfo vcore reading was off on vacation somewhere, not sure what vsen2 was supposed to be, but it looked closer to the actual vcore.
Hwmonitor was the closest to actual when looking at the vcore, reads a little bit high but pretty close.


----------



## wendigo4700

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> My experience is that uncore overclocks don't really up the temperature. Not by a sizable margin, anyways.
> It also depends on what you use your computer for. If you're a gamer then no, you won't see any difference with uncore overclock at all. But if you're like me for some reason and you run chess a lot, well, chess is basically a CPU benchmark, it can sniff out minute changes in your CPU speed. So I want to do everything I can to up my speed so I can run my chess on a higher level and get my chess work done faster. Even then though, the difference is pretty small.
> 
> And some people assume uncore overclocking is identical to core overclocking, they put say, 1.4v core voltage and try to stuff 1.4v for uncore, you've just put yourself on the "CPU will explode one day" list.


So in fact, I could potentially get lower temperatures, if I keep the uncore to default while taking the CPU to 4GHz?

Now about that VRIN thing. I was told to try out 1.6v. And that CPU vcore and VRIN is suppose to be around the same. Is there any hold on that?

I'm getting the entire Haswell setup this week here. But it never hurts to ask ahead


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Benching the 4770k the other night i remembered to get the multimeter on it for some vcore comparison.
> I had cpu-z 1.66.1, hwmonitor pro 1.17, & hwinfo latest beta 4.23 open while running blackhole benchmark 4.2 final
> 
> With 1.58Vcore set in bios on the z87 mpower max, the digital multimeter was at 1.618V idle, 1.612 - 1.608V loaded depending on how heavy a load.
> cpu-z never moved, 1.58V vcore set in bios, it reads a steady 1.579V.
> Hwinfo vcore reading was off on vacation somewhere, not sure what vsen2 was supposed to be, but it looked closer to the actual vcore.
> Hwmonitor was the closest to actual when looking at the vcore, reads a little bit high but pretty close.


Very nice, thanks for the info!
It's very odd, HWInfo's behavior seems to change from one person's computer to the next. One guy reported a VID of zero one time!

Here is my HWinfo, the vcore reading of both HWinfo and HWmonitor seems to show a varying voltage depending on load above my set voltage in BIOS.



The load while running those were during a chess load.


----------



## Spritanium

So I'm at 4.2ghz and 1.35v...stable in prime95 so far, temps below 90.

Hooray?

EDIT: So what about hyperthreading, turbo boost and all that? Would disabling any of that help? I remember disabling hyperthreading used to help get higher clocks on i7s, but that was back in the i7 920 days


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wendigo4700*
> 
> So in fact, I could potentially get lower temperatures, if I keep the uncore to default while taking the CPU to 4GHz?
> 
> Now about that VRIN thing. I was told to try out 1.6v. And that CPU vcore and VRIN is suppose to be around the same. Is there any hold on that?
> 
> I'm getting the entire Haswell setup this week here. But it never hurts to ask ahead


Err, I guess it could potentially lower temps. I will test it myself later today for you. My guess is no but I'll wait for the data to come in before I say conclusively.

Vring is a tricky beast. Here is my take on it... you typically only need to worry about it when you're running a high Vcore. Say, 1.35v or higher. Lower than that typically your motherboard auto-rules have you covered. Yeah, I said typically, I have not tested all motherboards. All I can get from other motherboards are secondary sources from other people's experiences. But, the general concensus (and this makes perfect sense), is that your Vrin aka Vccin aka Input voltage (why so many names??? Pick one and stick to it, motherboard vendors!!!) needs to be higher than your Vcore under all circumstances. Your input voltage is all of the voltage going to the entire CPU, CPU core is a large part of the CPU but not all of it so it makes sense. How much more? Some people are saying 0.5 more.

My experience and from what I've mostly read about other people's experience, under 1.3v vcore, input voltage doesn't need to be touched. Once you go higher you can try 1.8v, 1.85v, 1.9v, 1.95v, 2.0v. I suggest not passing 2.0v. One report said 2.2v killed a chip.

There has also been a few people saying that setting the input voltage way above what you need can also cause instability. That I do not know, I've only heard and most of it are simply assumptions, but it may be worth considering. Maybe when you overclock, as you go step by step, record what crashed and what happened when, maybe that'll help you.

Good luck with Haswell.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spritanium*
> 
> So I'm at 4.2ghz and 1.35v...stable in prime95 so far, temps below 90.
> 
> Hooray?
> 
> EDIT: So what about hyperthreading, turbo boost and all that? Would disabling any of that help? I remember disabling hyperthreading used to help get higher clocks on i7s, but that was back in the i7 920 days


Not a lot of talk about that because it's assumed if you're going to get a 4770k, you're out for the hyperthreading, otherwise why pay an extra $100? Yeah, hyperthreading may up your temps but if you turn it off you might as well have gotten a 4670k, lol.

Your CPU is still below average unfortunately but at least it's not as horrible as I first thought, lol. That's always good to find out.

There has been no talk about turbo boost, I'm assuming it's not doing anything.


----------



## Bartouille

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> looks like your settings is around the offset mode instead manual. can you confirm that please


No it's manual. I never used adaptive. If you have all C-states enabled you should still be able to idle like at stock speed. (0.1v 700mhz or something like that)


----------



## Hyolyn

So i really don't get it, sorry if i spam but i need help to understand this, i can boot in to desktop with like, for examples;

I boot in and browse ocn @ 1.309 VCORE / 1.809 VCCIN

But when i got to 1.310 VCORE / 1.810 VCCIN
It wont even post to logon screen?

Same with 1.311 / 1.811

Then suddenly i can boot again on 1.312 / 1.812


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hyolyn*
> 
> So i really don't get it, sorry if i spam but i need help to understand this, i can boot in to desktop with like, for examples;
> 
> I boot in and browse ocn @ 1.309 VCORE / 1.809 VCCIN
> 
> But when i got to 1.310 VCORE / 1.810 VCCIN
> 
> It wont even post to logon screen?


Wow, that's interesting. What core/uncore multipliers are you on right now? I'm unsure but my guess would be you're setting too high of a voltage for a multiplier. That's only a guess though.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Err, I guess it could potentially lower temps. I will test it myself later today for you. My guess is no but I'll wait for the data to come in before I say conclusively.
> 
> Vring is a tricky beast. Here is my take on it... you typically only need to worry about it when you're running a high Vcore. Say, 1.35v or higher. Lower than that typically your motherboard auto-rules have you covered. Yeah, I said typically, I have not tested all motherboards. All I can get from other motherboards are secondary sources from other people's experiences. But, the general concensus (and this makes perfect sense), is that your Vrin aka Vccin aka Input voltage (why so many names??? Pick one and stick to it, motherboard vendors!!!) needs to be higher than your Vcore under all circumstances. Your input voltage is all of the voltage going to the entire CPU, CPU core is a large part of the CPU but not all of it so it makes sense. How much more? Some people are saying 0.5 more.
> 
> My experience and from what I've mostly read about other people's experience, under 1.3v input voltage doesn't need to be touched. Once you go higher you can try 1.8v, 1.85v, 1.9v, 1.95v, 2.0v. I suggest not passing 2.0v. One report said 2.2v killed a chip.
> 
> There has also been a few people saying that setting the input voltage way above what you need can also cause instability. That I do not know, I've only heard and most of it are simply assumptions, but it may be worth considering. Maybe when you overclock, as you go step by step, record what crashed and what happened when, maybe that'll help you.
> 
> Good luck with Haswell.


For VCCIN I've been leaving it around 600mV higher than vcore, in the screen above it was at 2.2V, had it at 2.5V when benching 1.9V vcore, & tried as high 2.7V going for higher clocks.
Mainly benching & short time stability testing like 10 runs of IBT, haven't run the 4770k 24/7.

I do want to test the XTU benchmark for stability on haswell. When getting the 3930k set up I used the XTU benchmark for quick stability testing since it is considerably tougher than cinebench (been using cine to see if at least stable enough to bother running something tougher).
So set the 3930k for 4.8Ghz & started testing & upping voltage to where I was XTU bench stable, I was surprised that when XTU stable, it is also 10 pass max memory IBT stable. Started it folding for the September folding competition, still going strong a couple days after.


----------



## Hyolyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Wow, that's interesting. What core/uncore multipliers are you on right now? I'm unsure but my guess would be you're setting too high of a voltage for a multiplier. That's only a guess though.


I'm using

4500 Core
3500/3500 Core

Forgot to mention i set the Uncore voltage to 1.115 (Bios)

Currently writing this on 1.332 / 1.832 (Bios Voltages)
However i've been able to post and write on ocn with much lower voltage also.
I'm literally going what the f right now..




Those are voltages i've been posting on but anything between is failing..


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hyolyn*
> 
> I'm using
> 
> 4500 Core
> 3500/3500 Core
> 
> Forgot to mention i set the Uncore voltage to 1.115 (Bios)
> 
> Currently writing this on 1.332 / 1.832 (Bios Voltages)
> However i've been able to post and write on ocn with much lower voltage also.
> I'm literally going what the f right now..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those are voltages i've been posting on but anything between is failing..


Any Bsod code?


----------



## Hyolyn

Only the 124, constantly.

However i've noted all the diffrenting codes on the 124

FAD028
A06C028
066028
FFD028
068028

Well basically i've got an A4 filled but they all start with 124 and all contain 028.


----------



## Spritanium

Well, it seems like the sweet spot for my chip is 4.1ghz at 1.28v...unfortunately.

Oh well, I guess it's still an overclock. I just don't see how Intel can get away with selling processors specifically targeted toward overclockers when said processors have such ridiculous variations in quality.

The 'K' chips should be cherry-picked---each and every one. Any chip that can't get at least a decent overclock should be sold as a non-K chip. But that would make too much sense


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wendigo4700*
> 
> So in fact, I could potentially get lower temperatures, if I keep the uncore to default while taking the CPU to 4GHz?
> 
> Now about that VRIN thing. I was told to try out 1.6v. And that CPU vcore and VRIN is suppose to be around the same. Is there any hold on that?
> 
> I'm getting the entire Haswell setup this week here. But it never hurts to ask ahead


Honestly, if you are only trying for a 4.0 overclock, I wouldn't change anything except the multiplier. You are going to wrap yourself up in knots over a change of 0.01V on VRIN or something when it makes no practical difference at all. I would be shocked if you couldn't leave everything on Auto and run 4.0 without a single issue. That's basically stock - there's no reason why the chip and motherboard couldn't handle that on Auto rules.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spritanium*
> 
> Well, it seems like the sweet spot for my chip is 4.1ghz at 1.28v...unfortunately.
> 
> Oh well, I guess it's still an overclock. I just don't see how Intel can get away with selling processors specifically targeted toward overclockers when said processors have such ridiculous variations in quality.
> 
> The 'K' chips should be cherry-picked---each and every one. Any chip that can't get at least a decent overclock should be sold as a non-K chip. But that would make too much sense


Simple, AMD can't compete at this level. Therefore Intel gets to do whatever they want.

You win some and you lose some.

Sweet spot means different things to different people. Are you sticking with 4.1 then? I'd play with things a little bit more but if you fold I'd go and overclock the uncore as high as I can as well.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Honestly, if you are only trying for a 4.0 overclock, I wouldn't change anything except the multiplier. You are going to wrap yourself up in knots over a change of 0.01V on VRIN or something when it makes no practical difference at all. I would be shocked if you couldn't leave everything on Auto and run 4.0 without a single issue. That's basically stock - there's no reason why the chip and motherboard couldn't handle that on Auto rules.


I think he's being extra conservative in his starting expectations and he'll ramp things up later if all goes smoothly. I think.


----------



## ProKoN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Call me biased but I think my method is the best.
> I'm not really sure how to explain it more simply.


have you had the chance to take a look at my guide wizzie?

i think my videos will help alot of people on here. please comment.

I have linked your guide in my thread as an alternative for people.

i have a laugh when im reading such varying results with all the stress testing programs people are using. they may never know the program they are causing unnecessary vcore spikes if their cpu mode is set for adaptive , reflecting there temps.

example

i hit 100c on ibt what can i do?

stop using ibt! or if you do, ensure your vcore mode is set to static or override

your vcore should never exceed what you set it for. if it does your software is not up to date for haswell..period.

and for anyone who thinks AVX AVX2 or FMA instruction sets increase vcore voltage your wrong.

my stress test results at 4.7GHz with 4600MHz ring bus

Intel Extreme Tuning Utility- stable for 20 hours 100%

gaming- 100% stable 4-5 hours straight

rendering- 100% stable .rendered 4 videos to 1080p mp4 longest render took 85 minutes

prime 95- fails within 1 minute (even the newly posted version)

im so done with prime 95 with this platform!


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProKoN*
> 
> have you had the chance to take a look at my guide wizzie?
> 
> i think my videos will help alot of people on here. please comment.
> 
> I have linked your guide in my thread as an alternative for people.
> 
> i have a laugh when im reading such varying results with all the stress testing programs people are using. they may never know the program they are causing unnecessary vcore spikes if their cpu mode is set for adaptive , reflecting there temps.
> 
> example
> 
> i hit 100c on ibt what can i do?
> 
> stop using ibt! or if you do, ensure your vcore mode is set to static or override
> 
> your vcore should never exceed what you set it for. if it does your software is not up to date for haswell..period.
> 
> and for anyone who thinks AVX AVX2 or FMA instruction sets increase vcore voltage your wrong.
> 
> my stress test results at 4.7GHz with 4600MHz ring bus
> 
> Intel Extreme Tuning Utility- stable for 20 hours 100%
> 
> gaming- 100% stable 4-5 hours straight
> 
> rendering- 100% stable .rendered 4 videos to 1080p mp4 longest render took 85 minutes
> 
> prime 95- fails within 1 minute (even the newly posted version)
> 
> im so done with prime 95 with this platform!


Hey, I skimmed your guide.

I suggest listing that ring bus is uncore is cache ratio, Vccin is Vrin is input voltage, and busting the myth that a low uncore "bottlenecks" a CPU. Those two I think are the biggest issues I see people with.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProKoN*
> 
> and for anyone who thinks AVX AVX2 or FMA instruction sets increase vcore voltage your wrong.


I have a multimeter that says it does.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> I have a multimeter that says it does.


How much does one cost, how does one use it, and is it perfectly accurate?

Never tried one before.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> How much does one cost, how does one use it, and is it perfectly accurate?
> Never tried one before.


You can get a cheap one for $20. You need to have measurement points on the motherboard (or know where to connect it), and it's accurate enough to show a change in Vcore even if the actual reading isn't perfect. It may not be 100% accurate on the actual voltage, but when it changes from 1.34 to 1.36 you can be pretty sure that the voltage increased, even if the actual voltages were 1.345 and 1.365.


----------



## ProKoN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Hey, I skimmed your guide.
> I suggest listing that ring bus is uncore is cache ratio, Vccin is Vrin is input voltage, and busting the myth that a low uncore "bottlenecks" a CPU. Those two I think are the biggest issues I see people with.


cool thanks. different mobos use different terminology so i will update to include other mobo terminology I really believe you are maximizing your performance \ watt ratio be getting as close to a 1:1 ratio as possible. I still agree cpu frequency is king! thats why (like your guide) i shot for best possible cpu frequency first above all else!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> I have a multimeter that says it does.


would you be kind enough to link the software your using to measure this and briefly describe your testing methodology?

I have several multimeters kicking around, easy to access vcheck points so Im curious to have a little look see for myself

Thank You


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProKoN*
> 
> cool thanks. different mobos use different terminology so i will update to include other mobo terminology I really believe you are maximizing your performance \ watt ratio be getting as close to a 1:1 ratio as possible. I still agree cpu frequency is king! thats why (like your guide) i shot for best possible cpu frequency first above all else!
> would you be kind enough to link the software your using to measure this and briefly describe your testing methodology?


I dunno about watt efficiency and I don't care for two reasons: 1. I just want the best CPU performance! 2. I don't pay power the bill.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> How much does one cost, how does one use it, and is it perfectly accurate?
> Never tried one before.


They are pretty easy to use, the cost does depend on the quality & accuracy. A decent multimeter lasts a long time & has a lot of uses, so I don't recommend skimping with a super cheap one, but it doesn't have to be a top end Fluke. Pretty much any multimeter no matter how cheap would be better than trusting software.
I don't use them on the motherboards a lot, mainly when trying a new one to see how close the actual voltages are, but they are very useful for gpus when overvolting.
Software that shows gpu voltage may not even be in the same time zone with the actual, it can still show something like 1.2V when at 1.7V.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> They are pretty easy to use, the cost does depend on the quality & accuracy. A decent multimeter lasts a long time & has a lot of uses, so I don't recommend skimping with a super cheap one, but it doesn't have to be a top end Fluke. Pretty much any multimeter no matter how cheap would be better than trusting software.
> I don't use them on the motherboards a lot, mainly when trying a new one to see how close the actual voltages are, but they are very useful for gpus when overvolting.
> Software that shows gpu voltage may not even be in the same time zone with the actual, it can still show something like 1.2V when at 1.7V.


Funny, because I was cranking up volts on my GPU and HWinfo didn't measure a notcieably higher voltage.
The higher voltage didn't help me acheive higher overclocks though. Sad face.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProKoN*
> 
> would you be kind enough to link the software your using to measure this and briefly describe your testing methodology?
> 
> I have several multimeters kicking around, easy to access vcheck points so Im curious to have a little look see for myself


I did the testing a while ago when I still had my case open, but I used the multimeter on the motherboard test points, and then ran a series of different tests. I did non-AVX Prime95 (26.6 I think), Prime 27.9 (so AVX), IBT 2.54 (also AVX) and the new Linpack (AVX2). I think I also used Cinebench or something, but I don't remember. I didn't write down all the voltages at the time, because I was more interested in the changes, but there was a measurable bump between non-AVX stuff and AVX stuff - on the order of 0.01 if I remember correctly. I don't recall whether AVX and AVX2 had the same relationship. I should try again with the FMA3 version of Prime95, if I get the time.

Please try it and see what you get - I'm guessing there are motherboard differences, but I'd like to see what you find out. I did my testing on a UD3H with manual voltage.

Edit: I'd especially like to see what happens with Adaptive, since Gigabyte doesn't have that option. And I used HWInfo and CPU-Z 1.64.0 to monitor the voltages - they both showed a bump under AVX, but I think they showed more the the multimeter.

I really need to re-run those tests now with the newer software and BIOS versions.


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProKoN*
> 
> my stress test results at 4.7GHz with 4600MHz ring bus
> 
> Intel Extreme Tuning Utility- stable for 20 hours 100%
> 
> gaming- 100% stable 4-5 hours straight
> 
> rendering- 100% stable .rendered 4 videos to 1080p mp4 longest render took 85 minutes
> 
> prime 95- fails within 1 minute (even the newly posted version)
> 
> im so done with prime 95 with this platform!


basically, it's not AVX stable. XTU doesn't use AVX. it's like Prime95 26.6.

prime95 27.9 is too extreme on AVX. "unrealistic" so to speak.


----------



## ProKoN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> I did the testing a while ago when I still had my case open, but I used the multimeter on the motherboard test points, and then ran a series of different tests. I did non-AVX Prime95 (26.6 I think), Prime 27.9 (so AVX), IBT 2.54 (also AVX) and the new Linpack (AVX2). I think I also used Cinebench or something, but I don't remember. I didn't write down all the voltages at the time, because I was more interested in the changes, but there was a measurable bump between non-AVX stuff and AVX stuff - on the order of 0.01 if I remember correctly. I don't recall whether AVX and AVX2 had the same relationship. I should try again with the FMA3 version of Prime95, if I get the time.
> 
> Please try it and see what you get - I'm guessing there are motherboard differences, but I'd like to see what you find out. I did my testing on a UD3H with manual voltage.
> 
> Edit: I'd especially like to see what happens with Adaptive, since Gigabyte doesn't have that option. And I used HWInfo and CPU-Z 1.64.0 to monitor the voltages - they both showed a bump under AVX, but I think they showed more the the multimeter.
> 
> I really need to re-run those tests now with the newer software and BIOS versions.


i have two multimeters, niether can measure .0x (hundredth of a volt) best i can read is .x (tenth of a volt)

stock and overclocked my multimeter shower PIV would idle at 1.7v and jump up to 1.8v under load

also measured Vrin. it had identical characteristics as vcore when at static or adaptive settings.

ok i had some interesting results heres what i did. set optimized defaults and enabled turbo boost. manually input

vcore- 1.150V static
vrin- 1.150V static

compared my values with the mutimeter xtu + cpuz using the following

xtu
cinebench
p95 fma3
occt
occt linpack avx enabled
linpack xeon x64 v11.0.3

maximum vcore voltages with static voltage mode stock 3.9GHz

xtu 1.15V
cinebench 1.150V
p95 fma3 1.150V
occt 1.150V
occt linpack avxenabled 1.150V
linpack xeon x64 v11.0.3 1.150V

did not see any abnormalities at all. voltage stayed consistently at 1.150V

please note i have seen fluctuation on haswell at .00x (thousandth of a volt) very commonly
+ \- .003V on average. I think this is normal and nothing really to note.

maximum vcore voltages with adaptive voltage mode stock 3.9GHz

xtu 1.150V
cinebench 1.150V
p95 fma3 1.190V
occt 1.190V
occt linpack avx enabled 1.190V
linpack xeon x64 v11.0.3 1.190V

any of these programs overvolting is doing it unnecessarily. the results are more significant when overclocking

overclock test. just input some quick dirty values.

cpu multi 46x
uncore 39x
piv- default
vcore- 1.40V
vrin - 1.15V

maximum vcore voltages with static voltage mode stock 4.6GHz

xtu 1.40V
cinebench 1.40V
p95 fma3 1.40 V
occt 1.40V
occt linpack avx enabled 1.40V
linpack xeon x64 v11.0.3 1.40V

maximum vcore voltages with adaptive voltage mode stock 4.6 GHz

xtu 1.40V
cinebench 1.400V
p95 fma3 1.49V
occt 1.49V
occt linpack avx enabled 1.49V
linpack xeon x64 v11.0.3 1.49V

so basically for my board anyways. i would say the onboard sensors are fairly accurate. my test would be more precise if i had a multimeter that could measure -> a hundredth of a volt


----------



## ProKoN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> basically, it's not AVX stable. XTU doesn't use AVX. it's like Prime95 26.6.
> 
> prime95 27.9 is too extreme on AVX. "unrealistic" so to speak.


totally makes sense given my results

i figured as much, thanks for the re assurance!


----------



## Hyolyn

I'm finally stable on 4.4 but I was really hoping to reach 4.5

My temperature only reaches 76 at most perhaps it's possible to reach higher but I think my voltage might be a little high already. 1.9 vccin and 1.309 vcore what do you guys think?


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProKoN*
> 
> i have two multimeters, niether can measure .0x (hundredth of a volt) best i can read is .x (tenth of a volt)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> stock and overclocked my multimeter shower PIV would idle at 1.7v and jump up to 1.8v under load
> 
> also measured Vrin. it had identical characteristics as vcore when at static or adaptive settings.
> 
> ok i had some interesting results heres what i did. set optimized defaults and enabled turbo boost. manually input
> 
> vcore- 1.150V static
> vrin- 1.150V static
> 
> compared my values with the mutimeter xtu + cpuz using the following
> 
> xtu
> cinebench
> p95 fma3
> occt
> occt linpack avx enabled
> linpack xeon x64 v11.0.3
> 
> maximum vcore voltages with static voltage mode stock 3.9GHz
> 
> xtu 1.15V
> cinebench 1.150V
> p95 fma3 1.150V
> occt 1.150V
> occt linpack avxenabled 1.150V
> linpack xeon x64 v11.0.3 1.150V
> 
> did not see any abnormalities at all. voltage stayed consistently at 1.150V
> 
> please note i have seen fluctuation on haswell at .00x (thousandth of a volt) very commonly
> + \- .003V on average. I think this is normal and nothing really to note.
> 
> maximum vcore voltages with adaptive voltage mode stock 3.9GHz
> 
> xtu 1.150V
> cinebench 1.150V
> p95 fma3 1.190V
> occt 1.190V
> occt linpack avx enabled 1.190V
> linpack xeon x64 v11.0.3 1.190V
> 
> any of these programs overvolting is doing it unnecessarily. the results are more significant when overclocking
> 
> overclock test. just input some quick dirty values.
> 
> cpu multi 46x
> uncore 39x
> piv- default
> vcore- 1.40V
> vrin - 1.15V
> 
> maximum vcore voltages with static voltage mode stock 4.6GHz
> 
> xtu 1.40V
> cinebench 1.40V
> p95 fma3 1.40 V
> occt 1.40V
> occt linpack avx enabled 1.40V
> linpack xeon x64 v11.0.3 1.40V
> 
> maximum vcore voltages with adaptive voltage mode stock 4.6 GHz
> 
> xtu 1.40V
> cinebench 1.400V
> p95 fma3 1.49V
> occt 1.49V
> occt linpack avx enabled 1.49V
> linpack xeon x64 v11.0.3 1.49V
> 
> 
> so basically for my board anyways. i would say the onboard sensors are fairly accurate. my test would be more precise if i had a multimeter that could measure -> a hundredth of a volt


Yeah, I don't think measuring only to a tenth of a volt is going to tell you anything useful. It was definitely less than a tenth on my board.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hyolyn*
> 
> I'm finally stable on 4.4 but I was really hoping to reach 4.5
> 
> My temperature only reaches 76 at most perhaps it's possible to reach higher but I think my voltage might be a little high already. 1.9 vccin and 1.309 vcore what do you guys think?


When people ask me about whether their voltage is fine, all I answer back is whether their voltage parameters are dangerous due to degredation. What I'm saying is, I don't typically keep temperature in mind because the temps one can get at a voltage varies wildly depending on cooling setup, ambient temps, delid or not, stress test, etc.

So in terms of voltage only, you're fine. Anything 2v or under for Vccin is safe imo. Vcore anything under 1.45 or 1.5v is fine assuming the heat is not dangerous.

76C is not dangerous. Stay under 95 and definately 100C when stressing because the heat is not good for the CPU. After that, the only way to proceed is delid, better cooling setup, or an easier stress. Ok, try for 4.5. Goodluck.


----------



## skyn3t

looks like I'm getting to to be stable but this BSOD 0x00000124 drive me nut's . anyone know what is related at.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> looks like I'm getting to to be stable but this BSOD 0x00000124 drive me nut's . anyone know what is related at.


Usually means you need more Vcore.


----------



## Anusha

Another note on how BSODs can corrupt the OS.

Last night I tried 4.4/1.24V just to see if the issues I had with the previous OS installation were NOT because of corrupted OS or drivers or AISuite. I got a BSOD in Prime95 within seconds. My CPU is a bad clocker.

When I booted back to Windows, I ran a system file checkup just to see if there were any corrupted files. And it found a couple of corrupted files!!! OMG! That was the only crash I had since reinstalling Windows on Saturday.

sfc /SCANNOW is the command btw.

I'm gonna run system file check like everyday today onwards!!! :-/


----------



## Spritanium

So are different chips just drastically hotter at the same voltage? Because at 1.28v my 4770k got up to 105c in prime95 D:

I might have to delid if I ever want to get more than 4.1ghz, lol


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> When I booted backs to Windows, I ran a system file checkup. And it found a couple of corrupted files!!! OMG! That was the only crash I had since reinstalling Windows.
> 
> sfc /SCANNOW is the command.
> 
> I'm gonna run system file check like everyday!!! :-/


I see you've got Win8, don't forget to also run:

DISM /Online /Cleanup-Image /RestoreHealth


----------



## Hyolyn

Prime and Haswell won't work it's way to stress full. I use Aida64 Intel XTU


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> I see you've got Win8, don't forget to also run:
> 
> DISM /Online /Cleanup-Image /RestoreHealth


What does that do?

Btw, I have 8.1. I couldn't resist XD.


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hyolyn*
> 
> Prime and Haswell won't work it's way to stress full. I use Aida64 Intel XTU


That's cheating, but if you are fine with it, who are we to judge. AIDA64 is alright, but XTU doesn't stress AVX.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spritanium*
> 
> So are different chips just drastically hotter at the same voltage? Because at 1.28v my 4770k got up to 105c in prime95 D:
> 
> I might have to delid if I ever want to get more than 4.1ghz, lol


you worrier about temp this temp is under my loop so it is much worse than my undelid 3770k. It only get this high with IBT.


----------



## Hyolyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> That's cheating, but if you are fine with it, who are we to judge. AIDA64 is alright, but XTU doesn't stress AVX.


I pass almost all the stress testing programs, but the minute i try prime my computer just bsod.
Still i can pass over an hour or more in XTU / AIDA64(Max Block Size) & IBT

Well i think anyway we all know it's individual on stability it really depends on what you use the computer for and all, personally i think i'm fine.
Also it's very normal for the SFC to find corrupt files, even if your pc won't crash there will be collecting corrupt settings and so on overtime, always running sfc scans can also cause trouble with settings.

I'm quite happy with my temps, it's only peaking 80-81 without delid and quite high voltages


----------



## BoredErica

Whatever man. The newest prime is very brutal I heard.

It's hard to pass, simple.

Temp difference could be from version difference.


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hyolyn*
> 
> I pass almost all the stress testing programs, but the minute i try prime my computer just bsod.
> Still i can pass over an hour or more in XTU / AIDA64(Max Block Size) & IBT
> 
> Well i think anyway we all know it's individual on stability it really depends on what you use the computer for and all, personally i think i'm fine.
> Also it's very normal for the SFC to find corrupt files, even if your pc won't crash there will be collecting corrupt settings and so on overtime, always running sfc scans can also cause trouble with settings.
> 
> I'm quite happy with my temps, it's only peaking 80-81 without delid and quite high voltages


same here. i couldn't get 4.4GHz stable with Prime95. i could pass 12+ hrs of XTU and 10+ hrs of H.264 and Crysis 3 entire campaign from start to end.

but i dropped the clocks to 4.3GHz which is Prime stable. i don't want to worry about the system crashing when i put some long job to finish overnight. besides, it is just 100MHz.

why would running SFC cause troubles? shouldn't the system files be unmodified by anything other than Windows Update? it is not resetting the settings, afaik. most of it is, if not all, are .sys files.


----------



## Hyolyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> same here. i couldn't get 4.4GHz stable with Prime95. i could pass 12+ hrs of XTU and 10+ hrs of H.264 and Crysis 3 entire campaign from start to end.
> 
> but i dropped the clocks to 4.3GHz which is Prime stable. i don't want to worry about the system crashing when i put some long job to finish overnight. besides, it is just 100MHz.
> 
> why would running SFC cause troubles? shouldn't the system files be unmodified by anything other than Windows Update? it is not resetting the settings, afaik. most of it is, if not all, are .sys files.


Well it depends i guess, some users who don't pay for their windows sometimes uses SLIC and running sfc will remove it 
I'm not familiar with Windows 8 but i know if you run into to bad of a file it might attempt to repair your windows and it will sometimes remove programs and so on, also people using modified dll's for various things such as theme's or whatever else, but if you are not running into any trouble with it then why not


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hyolyn*
> 
> Well it depends i guess, some users who don't pay for their windows sometimes uses SLIC and running sfc will remove it
> I'm not familiar with Windows 8 but i know if you run into to bad of a file it might attempt to repair your windows and it will sometimes remove programs and so on, also people using modified dll's for various things such as theme's or whatever else, but if you are not running into any trouble with it then why not


I just checked my Windows 8 PC at work which has never seen a BSOD or a crash. This is a 9 month old installation. It didn't find any corrupted files.


----------



## HemiRick

Quote:


> What does this do? relating to the DISM command


look here http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/hh824869.aspx

I too could not resist 8.1 Whats the big deal? Very little new or different.


----------



## skyn3t

dang xtu bench passed and cpu-z reports 1.4 for 4.5ghz


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HemiRick*
> 
> look here http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/hh824869.aspx
> 
> I too could not resist 8.1 Whats the big deal? Very little new or different.


Ah that is to check if the source files are not tampered with, right? Source in the sense, the source of files which SFC restores from. Yeah, that's necessary too I guess. But probably not in the case of a BSOD?

Yeah very little change for the desktop users in 8.1.


----------



## lolwatpear

has anyone just hit a wall trying to boot into windows with a next step up? I seem to be stable 4.5 ghz 1.35v, but I've never been able to get into windows at 4.6ghz all the way up to 1.4v. I realize I might not be able to have a reasonable voltage to have 46x stable, but I'd think i could at least log into windows.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolwatpear*
> 
> has anyone just hit a wall trying to boot into windows with a next step up? I seem to be stable 4.5 ghz 1.35v, but I've never been able to get into windows at 4.6ghz all the way up to 1.4v. I realize I might not be able to have a reasonable voltage to have 46x stable, but I'd think i could at least log into windows.


I dunno...

I'm at 1.425v for 4.6, I can log into Windows at 4.7ghz at 1.43v I remember.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> Ah that is to check if the source files are not tampered with, right? Source in the sense, the source of files which SFC restores from. Yeah, that's necessary too I guess. But probably not in the case of a BSOD?
> 
> Yeah very little change for the desktop users in 8.1.


DISM is what you want to use. SFC may find the corrupted files yet not be able to fix them everytime. You run into that problem, running DISM and then doing SFC you'll see all is sweet. Has never let me down (of course when I've done too much damage.. it's time to refresh). They won't fix registry if for some reason that goes berserk.


----------



## skyn3t

yes finally stable at 4.5 xtu and aid passed , i just need to fix the Vcore spike voltage CPU 4.5 @ 1.376 it does spikes to 1.392 sometimes. any work around?

x45
Vcore 1.36
Vring 1.25
Vrin 1.9
C states all enable. if I disable C states I cannot passe any stress test above. cCPU-Z report 800Mhz idle, voltage never down voltage. it seems to stay around 1.376 . any input?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> yes finally stable at 4.5 xtu and aid passed , i just need to fix the Vcore spike voltage CPU 4/5 @ 1.376 it does spikes to 1.392 sometimes. any work around?
> 
> x45
> Vcore 1.36
> Vring 1.25
> Vrin 1.9
> C states all enable. if I disable C states I cannot passe any stress test above. cCPU-Z report 800Mhz idle, voltage never down voltage. it seems to stay around 1.376 . any input?


Are you using adaptive? What Windows power setting?

When you said CPU 4/5 I'm not sure what you mean.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Are you using adaptive? What Windows power setting?
> 
> When you said CPU 4/5 I'm not sure what you mean.


I mean 4.5, I fixed my post and I'm on Manual mode


----------



## error-id10t

Are we all using the same revision chips still (mine is C0). I just can't understand how some can run XTU bench @ volts over 1.3v when that would make my system reach 100 degrees.. there has to be differences in the amount of glue Intel used per chip, otherwise I'm just lost.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Are we all using the same revision chips still (mine is C0). I just can't understand how some can run XTU bench @ volts over 1.3v when that would make my system reach 100 degrees.. there has to be differences in the amount of glue Intel used per chip, otherwise I'm just lost.


in my loop i reach 84c on Linx and 95 on IBT. I'm just testing before my delid work









GGuide - i7 3770k / 4770k get's LapPeD & DeliddeD.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> in my loop i reach 84c on XTU and 95 on IBT. I'm just testing before my delid work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GGuide - i7 3770k / 4770k get's LapPeD & DeliddeD.


It's normal for Haswell to get a voltage bump under heavy load, especially when you're using any type of C states or adaptive voltage. There's no way to fix that, and the small bump becomes larger as your voltage increases. A bump is small in 1.2v ish or nonexistent, measurable in 1.3v. By the time you hit 1.47v or higher the difference is quite significant. And I'm not even talking about adaptive being stressed with Prime either. I mean simply running any load that uses 100% of CPU, even non-synthetic loads.

I can go test and double check to see if this occurs during a manual setting with Cstates off but I'm too lazy to do that today.

Maybe tomorrow.

There's always tomorrow.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> there has to be differences in the amount of glue Intel used per chip


Well that's a possibility.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> It's normal for Haswell to get a voltage bump under heavy load, especially when you're using any type of C states or adaptive voltage. There's no way to fix that, and the small bump becomes larger as your voltage increases. A bump is small in 1.2v ish or nonexistent, measurable in 1.3v. By the time you hit 1.47v or higher the difference is quite significant. And I'm not even talking about adaptive being stressed with Prime either. I mean simply running any load that uses 100% of CPU, even non-synthetic loads.
> 
> I can go test and double check to see if this occurs during a manual setting with Cstates off but I'm too lazy to do that today.
> Maybe tomorrow.
> 
> There's always tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well that's a possibility.


Thanks for clarify that.

Yeah running adaptive mode you get the same amount of voltage and core all the time it may not work for me cuz I'm a nut reader , I read to much everyday. I may try later on the offset mode and see how it works. today is the first time play with my Haswell. It is fun to play with but sometimes it gives you headache.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Thanks for clarify that.
> 
> Yeah running adaptive mode you get the same amount of voltage and core all the time it may not work for me cuz I'm a nut reader , I read to much everyday. I may try later on the offset mode and see how it works. today is the first time play with my Haswell. It is fun to play with but sometimes it gives you headache.


Yup. Some people enjoy the challenge but I just want performance, tweaking is something I take up for performance, not because I absolutely love tweaking, lol. After a while you kind of wish it was as easy as pushing one knob for max OC.









In other news: Still no BIOS update for G45 gaming. Did MSI forget about us?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Yup. Some people enjoy the challenge but I just want performance, tweaking is something I take up for performance, not because I absolutely love tweaking, lol. After a while you kind of wish it was as easy as pushing one knob for max OC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In other news: Still no BIOS update for G45 gaming. Did MSI forget about us?


''


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> yes finally stable at 4.5 xtu and aid passed , i just need to fix the Vcore spike voltage CPU 4.5 @ 1.376 it does spikes to 1.392 sometimes. any work around?
> 
> x45
> Vcore 1.36
> Vring 1.25
> Vrin 1.9
> C states all enable. if I disable C states I cannot passe any stress test above. cCPU-Z report 800Mhz idle, voltage never down voltage. it seems to stay around 1.376 . any input?


What are you using to check the voltage? CPU-Z will not show the correct voltage with anything newer than 1.64.0, and with an Asus motherboard it may be difficult to find something that shows it accurately at all. You can try HWInfo, one of the weirdly named voltages may be Vcore.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Are we all using the same revision chips still (mine is C0). I just can't understand how some can run XTU bench @ volts over 1.3v when that would make my system reach 100 degrees.. there has to be differences in the amount of glue Intel used per chip, otherwise I'm just lost.


There is some variation in chips for sure, also the type of cooling, and most importantly, whether someone has delidded or not. A 20C drop from delidding makes a big difference.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> What are you using to check the voltage? CPU-Z will not show the correct voltage with anything newer than 1.64.0, and with an Asus motherboard it may be difficult to find something that shows it accurately at all. You can try HWInfo, one of the weirdly named voltages may be Vcore.


here is the many software with volt reading, I know software is not accurate , I will probe it tomorrow if i can.




Below are my mobo probe point's


----------



## HemiRick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> in my loop i reach 84c on XTU and 95 on IBT. I'm just testing before my delid work


I dont understand why my air cooler works better than your water loop. XTU CPU stress test only gets my CPU temp[ to peak for very short periods 74C max and most of the time its in the 60S while running the test and Im running 4.5 @ 1.215V !!


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HemiRick*
> 
> I dont understand why my air cooler works better than your water loop. XTU CPU stress test only gets my CPU temp[ to peak for very short periods 74C max and most of the time its in the 60S while running the test and Im running 4.5 @ 1.215V !!


This is my pick time now . I made a mistake in add XTU in my last post you quoted. instead XTU is Linx, so IBT, Linx and P95


post fixed now but two ppl, had quoted it already.


----------



## tomxlr8

What's the current opinion on prime95 beta for stability tests?

This new version pushes my chip well into 95C like Linpack but unlike anything else (all other tests sit in mid 70s) and I don't want to leave it running for a 6 hr stability test that hot.

What would be a respbectable alternative stability test to run for proving an overclock?

I ask because I'm at rock solid 45x and I'd like to try 46x without delidding since I blew $25 on intel CPU insurance.


----------



## skyn3t

try XTU or AIDA


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomxlr8*
> 
> What's the current opinion on prime95 beta for stability tests?
> 
> This new version pushes my chip well into 95C like Linpack but unlike anything else (all other tests sit in mid 70s) and I don't want to leave it running for a 6 hr stability test that hot.
> 
> What would be a respbectable alternative stability test to run for proving an overclock?
> 
> I ask because I'm at rock solid 45x and I'd like to try 46x without delidding since I blew $25 on intel CPU insurance.


AIDA64 I guess. But even on that, you have to run all the CPU together because FPU test will instantly make the CPU throttle. That's the only stress test I've seen throttle my CPU. This is up to 1.312V.


----------



## Ves

Been doing some basic tweaking on my 44770K the past few days but can´t seem to keep 4.4 stable, even with volt set at 1.3. Can boot into the system but when I start with IntelBurn Test the story is over fairly quickly.

Current settings for testing are multi core at 43 and manual volt 1,2 . Uncore multi is at 42 with volt on auto .
RAM on auto running at (1333). Volt is also on auto.

Getting max temps of 81/83 during stress test.

Batch L314B511

Playing around on a daily base to see what I can get out of this processor while reading. Had hoped 4.4/4.5 would be my sweet spot and I would slowly start to changed settings from auto to manual to fine tune my OC.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ves*
> 
> Been doing some basic tweaking on my *44770K* the past few days but can´t seem to keep 4.4 stable, even with volt set at 1.3. Can boot into the system but when I start with IntelBurn Test the story is over fairly quickly.
> 
> Current settings for testing are multi core at 43 and manual volt 1,2 . Uncore multi is at 42 with volt on auto .
> RAM on auto running at (1333). Volt is also on auto.
> 
> Getting max temps of 81/83 during stress test.
> 
> Batch L314B511
> 
> Playing around on a daily base to see what I can get out of this processor while reading. Had hoped 4.4/4.5 would be my sweet spot and I would slowly start to changed settings from auto to manual to fine tune my OC.


whatttttttt it must be a hell of CPU *44770k* intelalien made









I spend my day today trying to figure it out so finally I did and now I'm just tweak it a bit and see how it goes. so far it is running XTU for 2:30 hours and i'm using pc no crash .


----------



## MojoW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ves*
> 
> Been doing some basic tweaking on my 44770K the past few days but can´t seem to keep 4.4 stable, even with volt set at 1.3. Can boot into the system but when I start with IntelBurn Test the story is over fairly quickly.
> 
> Current settings for testing are multi core at 43 and manual volt 1,2 . Uncore multi is at 42 with volt on auto .
> RAM on auto running at (1333). Volt is also on auto.
> 
> Getting max temps of 81/83 during stress test.
> 
> Batch L314B511
> 
> Playing around on a daily base to see what I can get out of this processor while reading. Had hoped 4.4/4.5 would be my sweet spot and I would slowly start to changed settings from auto to manual to fine tune my OC.


What's your input voltage? in your bios it's called vccin.
I have the same board and i need 1.275v for 4.5 but at that voltage i need a vccin of 1.80v


----------



## Anusha

*if you have an Asus board, disable multi core enhancement BY ALL MEANS!!!*
it seems that it does more than just override the turbo mode. someone else also said (cannot remember where) that he had to disable it to stabilize the OC.

all of a sudden my CPU is kinda stable at 4.4/1.275V (in bios) with multi core enhancement disabled and a lot of EPU power saving features enabled. into 40min with Prime95 blend with 3 min per test.



i'm using very conservertive settings.

VCCIN @ 1.75V with LLC6
uncore x39 @ 1.08V
digi+ VRM settings: active frequency mode enabled, tuned to optimized not extreme.
memory at XMP 1600 9/9/9/24 1.5V *except 1T timings* (XMP means 2T)
all the C states enabled.

if this passed 1hr, i might stick with this OC.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> if you have an Asus board, disable multi core enhancement BY ALL MEANS!!!


can you explain why?


----------



## wendigo4700

So about using AIDA64 extreme edition.

1) How long is it recommened, to run each test?

2) Only 1 checkmark at once, right?

3) Memory block size set to 1gb?

4) Need to run all CPU/FPU/Cache/System memory, to make sure everything is stable?

There are 4 different options to run (without the GPU + disk option). I just dont hope I need to run each of them for like 6 hours each, haha.


----------



## Hyolyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wendigo4700*
> 
> So about using AIDA64 extreme edition.
> 
> 1) How long is it recommened, to run each test?
> 
> 2) Only 1 checkmark at once, right?
> 
> 3) Memory block size set to 1gb?
> 
> 4) Which tests do I need to run, to make sure everything is stable?
> 
> There are 4 different options to run (without the GPU + disk option). I just dont hope I need to run each of them for like 6 hours each, haha.


1. There's just one test for stability, i'd recommend at-least one hour.
2. Not sure, i went with everything besides disk benchmark and gpu.
3. 512 or more is recommended
4. Stability test, then do all the benchmarks.


----------



## wendigo4700

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hyolyn*
> 
> 1. There's just one test for stability, i'd recommend at-least one hour.
> 2. Not sure, i went with everything besides disk benchmark and gpu.
> 3. 512 or more is recommended
> 4. Stability test, then do all the benchmarks.


What do you mean by "just one"? I dont have to run all 4 tests?

And with "Stability test" do you mean just "Stress CPU"? And then "Stress FPU" and "Stress system memory" are just the benchmarks?


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> can you explain why?


because it makes things stable. i have asked what exactly it does. if it only overrides the default turbo settings, then it should not cause instabilities when manually overclocking. you are going past the 39x multi anyways. seems like something else is happening under the hood.


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wendigo4700*
> 
> What do you mean by "just one"? I dont have to run all 4 tests?
> 
> And with "Stability test" do you mean just "Stress CPU"? And then "Stress FPU" and "Stress system memory" are just the benchmarks?


i don't see a reason why you should run FPU test. it can easily throttle any CPU when not delidded.

if you are underclocking the RAM at the beginning, i don't see why you have to run memory.

run the cache test alone to check for any instabilities in uncore. 30min is enough for now.

after that run all CPU tests together. that would give a realisitc use case - still way stressful that normal work - but realistic.

on another note. into 1.5hrs.



heck, i'm gonna try 4.5 now!


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> because it makes things stable. i have asked what exactly it does. if it only overrides the default turbo settings, then it should not cause instabilities when manually overclocking. you are going past the 39x multi anyways. seems like something else is happening under the hood.


I just passed 6 hours XTU stress test with with 1.37v reported by software. Anything below that voltage crashes. Turbo is enable on my settings.

Do you think it wil ask for less voltage by disabling it.?


----------



## wendigo4700

All CPU tests together?
I'm not talking about prime95, but AIDA64 extreme edition.









Heres how I understands it:

1) Run "Stress CPU" alone

2) Run "Stress cache" alone

3) I'm not gonna underclock my memory, they're gonna run at default speed (1600MHz) So I assume also run "Stress system memory" at 1gb, alone?


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wendigo4700*
> 
> All CPU tests together?
> I'm not talking about prime95, but AIDA64 extreme edition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heres how I understands it:
> 
> 1) Run "Stress CPU" alone
> 
> 2) Run "Stress cache" alone
> 
> 3) I'm not gonna underclock my memory, they're gonna run at default speed (1600MHz) So I assume also run "Stress system memory" at 1gb, alone?


of course i meanth AIDA64. why are you rolling eyes? :-/

you think FPU is not part of the CPU? Cache is not part of the CPU?

cache is the one that you should run separately because that would allow you to detect instabilities with cache *QUICKLY*. if you are starting at 35x, even that it not necessary.

run CPU, FPU, Cache all checked. Memory @1600MHz won't be an issue for the memory controller so you don't really have to stress it if you know the RAM is good. maybe run it for 30 min just to be sure.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> I just passed 6 hours XTU stress test with with 1.37v reported by software. Anything below that voltage crashes. Turbo is enable on my settings.
> 
> Do you think it wil ask for less voltage by disabling it.?


no idea. ymmv. it's possible though. i hope this is not an isolated thing with me rig though.


----------



## Chomuco

4770k @ 4.4 1,210v bios, maximus vi hero( 55g) liquid pro fullhttp://i.imgur.com/suK2CO2.png


----------



## BoredErica

Ran chess overnight last two nights, no crashes. Once again on a non-crashing streak. Left window open last night... Temps went down to 70C on average on max chess load, lol. My legs are now made of ice.


----------



## Spritanium

Question: is my chip even worth delidding?

I get 105c at 1.28v about 20 minutes into a prime95 blend run. So after a delid, the best case scenario would be 85c at 1.28v...which still doesn't seem all that great.

I'm probably gonna do it anyway. I'm just nervous because all the guides I've found are for Ivy, and apparently delidding haswell requires you to cover up the iVRMs with something. Electrical tape maybe? Would that be able to withstand the heat for an intefinite amount of time?

Or I could just use MX-4 on the die---it's non-conductive, and most of the temperature problems are caused by the black stuff anyway. I bet the difference between MX-4 and CLU on the die is 3-4 degrees at most.

Also, what about lapping the IHS? That sounds like something I'd want to do if I was already going to delid.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chomuco*
> 
> 4770k @ 4.4 1,210v bios, maximus vi hero( 55g) liquid pro fullhttp://i.imgur.com/suK2CO2.png


This is what I'm talk about.dropping those temps really pays off. My delid going to happen tonight.









Ps : good work there now push it higher a bit more at least 4.5


----------



## Menphisto

Hay, is a vcore of 1,26v dangerous 24/7 (fixed voltage and temps are good)


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spritanium*
> 
> Question: is my chip even worth delidding?
> 
> I get 105c at 1.28v about 20 minutes into a prime95 blend run. So after a delid, the best case scenario would be 85c at 1.28v...which still doesn't seem all that great.
> 
> I'm probably gonna do it anyway. I'm just nervous because all the guides I've found are for Ivy, and apparently delidding haswell requires you to cover up the iVRMs with something. Electrical tape maybe? Would that be able to withstand the heat for an intefinite amount of time?
> 
> Or I could just use MX-4 on the die---it's non-conductive, and most of the temperature problems are caused by the black stuff anyway. I bet the difference between MX-4 and CLU on the die is 3-4 degrees at most.
> 
> Also, what about lapping the IHS? That sounds like something I'd want to do if I was already going to delid.


II'm not an expert on the delidding process, somebody else in the thread can help with that.

But your case seems like one case where delidding is actually helpful. All of your problems are due to heat only. Some other people are worried about their high voltage causing degradation, or they can't find a stable voltage no matter the voltage. Your issue seems to be heat only so that makes it simpler for now.

In other news I think I had a dream where I bsoded and got bsod code 80 or something, LOL.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menphisto*
> 
> Hay, is a vcore of 1,26v dangerous 24/7 (fixed voltage and temps are good)


I already answered your question both in this guide and as a reply in the past.

Yes, you're fine.


----------



## Spritanium

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menphisto*
> 
> Hay, is a vcore of 1,26v dangerous 24/7 (fixed voltage and temps are good)


From what I understand, 1.26 is pretty low. You could probably make it to about 1.45 before you'd want to think about dialing it down---as long as temps aren't an issue


----------



## Menphisto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I already answered your question both in this guide and as a reply in the past.
> Yes, you're fine.


Sorry, but i am Person who cant decide on my own


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Ran chess overnight last two nights, no crashes. Once again on a non-crashing streak. Left window open last night... Temps went down to 70C on average on max chess load, lol. My legs are now made of ice.


i thought it was summer in USA.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> II'm not an expert on the delidding process, somebody else in the thread can help with that.
> But your case seems like one case where delidding is actually helpful. All of your problems are due to heat only. Some other people are worried about their high voltage causing degradation, or they can't find a stable voltage no matter the voltage. Your issue seems to be heat only so that makes it simpler for now.
> 
> In other news I think I had a dream where I bsoded and got bsod code 80 or something, LOL.


Check my mod and guides in my sig the first link is about delid. Have a look there and pm if ya need any help. I have done dozen of those works. I have no failed once.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> i thought it was summer in USA.


Not every part in usa.


----------



## Chomuco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> This is what I'm talk about.dropping those temps really pays off. My delid going to happen tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ps : good work there now push it higher a bit more at least 4.5










nice!! http://i.imgur.com/UEw77kB.png

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.633784249978633.1073741852.628778670479191&type=3


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> i thought it was summer in USA.


Yup. Mornings still gets cold. It all depends on which part of USA. Here we're kind of in the middle, not too cold but not too hot. This week hasn't been too hot.

I've positioned my computer area so it's the coldest spot in my entire house. 

I'm ready for awesome computer temps in the winter nights though.


----------



## Ves

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> whatttttttt it must be a hell of CPU *4470k* intelalien made
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I spend my day today trying to figure it out so finally I did and now I'm just tweak it a bit and see how it goes. so far it is running XTU for 2:30 hours and i'm using pc no crash .


Oops! Perhaps that´s the reason why I´m having a hard time.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MojoW*
> 
> What's your input voltage? in your bios it's called vccin.
> I have the same board and i need 1.275v for 4.5 but at that voltage i need a vccin of 1.80v


vccin is set to auto but notice it hovers around 1,76. I´ll do a test and see what it hovers when I do a test.


----------



## Hyolyn

Seriously can't get stable, it seems to bsod me with the same error no matter what voltage i change.

Tought i was stable but appearntly, not.
Super disappointing with myself, either im really bad at this or my chip is just that bad.

I can pass IBT just fine, no throttle but i won't really pass 10 minutes or more in AIDA64 Set to 1GB
Is there something i do wrong?



Core 4.4
Uncore 3.5

V-core 1.321
VCCIN 1.910 (Level 8 LLC)
I/O Offset +0.030
Ram XMP = 1.65 / 1600
Enabled C States, no EIST
Manual Voltages


----------



## Diablo85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hyolyn*
> 
> Seriously can't get stable, it seems to bsod me with the same error no matter what voltage i change.
> 
> Tought i was stable but appearntly, not.
> Super disappointing with myself, either im really bad at this or my chip is just that bad.
> 
> I can pass IBT just fine, no throttle but i won't really pass 10 minutes or more in AIDA64 Set to 1GB
> Is there something i do wrong?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I feel the exact same way. I cannot for the life of me find a stable setting for 4.4/4.5 on my 4770k. I was still running it at stock on my GD-65 board because x39 multipliers weren't stable across all cores at stock voltages. I can run x39 across all cores at stock voltages now with a Maximus VI Extreme board and LLC at level 8/extreme with cpu power level at 140%. Haven't tested this new board further yet though.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hyolyn*
> 
> Seriously can't get stable, it seems to bsod me with the same error no matter what voltage i change.
> 
> Tought i was stable but appearntly, not.
> Super disappointing with myself, either im really bad at this or my chip is just that bad.
> 
> I can pass IBT just fine, no throttle but i won't really pass 10 minutes or more in AIDA64 Set to 1GB
> Is there something i do wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> Core 4.4
> Uncore 3.5
> 
> V-core 1.321
> VCCIN 1.910 (Level 8 LLC)
> I/O Offset +0.030
> Ram XMP = 1.65 / 1600
> Enabled C States, no EIST
> Manual Voltages


Just back off to what is 100% stable, sit there for a day or two to make sure and then go up in steps. There's some issues to work around if you're trying to use a high OC like 1.32vcore, even if that doesn't give you much multi because below average chip

You're stable at 1.25vcore, 1.78 vrin on 4ghz, correct? 4.2? Work slowly, and hit your problems like slight bumps instead of driving over cliffs


----------



## Hyolyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Just back off to what is 100% stable, sit there for a day or two to make sure and then go up in steps. There's some issues to work around if you're trying to use a high OC like 1.32vcore, even if that doesn't give you much multi because below average chip
> 
> You're stable at 1.25vcore, 1.78 vrin on 4ghz, correct? 4.2? Work slowly, and hit your problems like slight bumps instead of driving over cliffs


Thing is i'm making slight bumps.. It's all i've been doing this time thats why i can't make any sense out of it

Restarted the pc without changing anything and i just passed an 40 minutes in AIDA64, what.. ?

Trust me i started at 1.200 / 1.7 (VCORE / VCCIN)
Increased each value by ONE.

This is what i ended up with

I have a theory it's a setting in bios that's not working as intended on auto, perhaps it's the extra power level switching between 100-140%?


----------



## Cyro999

Slight bumps? you've been at like >1.3vcore every day looking for stability, you check one thing, assume it works, and then fly up again







slow down!!









I've been at this for months, seen too many people make the same mistakes trying to go too fast


----------



## Hyolyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Slight bumps? you've been at like >1.3vcore every day looking for stability, you check one thing, assume it works, and then fly up again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slow down!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been at this for months, seen too many people make the same mistakes trying to go too fast


I've already told you i increased each voltage by +1 all the way up to my current, sometimes it booted at low voltages sometimes it didn't even post when increasing it by one more.
I kept doing this up and down for near 4 days now, don't tell me to slow down lol i'll kill someone.


----------



## BoredErica

Any bsod code?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hyolyn*
> 
> I've already told you i increased each voltage by +1 all the way up to my current, sometimes it booted at low voltages sometimes it didn't even post when increasing it by one more.
> I kept doing this up and down for near 4 days now, don't tell me to slow down lol i'll kill someone.


You have 100% stable settings for 4ghz? 4.2?

If you can't get 4ghz stable, you got some major problems that you need to fix. If you can, start from there


----------



## Hyolyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> You have 100% stable settings for 4ghz? 4.2?
> 
> If you can't get 4ghz stable, you got some major problems that you need to fix. If you can, start from there


I would appear to be stable right now, no crash anywhere but i guess it will show eventually if im wrong.

I pass both IBT + AIDA64 / Cinebench / wPrime / SuperPI / Normal usage / 7ZIP Benching

http://www.wprime.net/Scores/18604/View

Just as a reference i was stable with 4GHZ with following;

1.08 VCORE 1.7 VCCIN

I'm also downloading Battlefield3 to try how stable it's there, i heard it's good to test with


----------



## Ves

MojoW, thanks for the tip. Managed to get up to 4,4. Sadly 4,5 still seems one step too far for now.

At the moment running stable with the following settings.

Core/CPU Multiplier/CPU ratio : 44
Core volt/VCORE/ : 1,265
Uncore/Multiplier/Ring ratio : 39
Uncore volt/vRing : 1,135
VCCIN/VRIN/CPU input voltage : 1,825

RAM. Frequency: 1333 MHz
XMP Profile: Disabled

Windows 7 Power plan on balance

Everything else is set to auto.

Manage to get through IBT (high), Aida64, IXT. Temps are now between 88 and 94 on IBT, between 70 and 80 with Aida64. Thinking about clocking back to 4,3 because of this and rethink my battleplan. Have reapplied thermal paste two times in the past 3 days.


----------



## Hyolyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ves*
> 
> MojoW, thanks for the tip. Managed to get up to 4,4. Sadly 4,5 still seems one step too far for now.
> 
> At the moment running stable with the following settings.
> 
> Core/CPU Multiplier/CPU ratio : 44
> Core volt/VCORE/ : 1,265
> Uncore/Multiplier/Ring ratio : 39
> Uncore volt/vRing : 1,135
> VCCIN/VRIN/CPU input voltage : 1,825
> 
> RAM. Frequency: 1333 MHz
> XMP Profile: Disabled
> 
> Windows 7 Power plan on balance
> 
> Everything else is set to auto.
> 
> Manage to get through IBT (high), Aida64, IXT. Temps are now between 88 and 94 on IBT, between 70 and 80 with Aida64. Thinking about clocking back to 4,3 because of this and rethink my battleplan. Have reapplied thermal paste two times in the past 3 days.


Be happy your voltages are great, but how come you are so much higher on temperatures then me with less voltages. o.o


----------



## wendigo4700

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> of course i meanth AIDA64. why are you rolling eyes? :-/
> 
> you think FPU is not part of the CPU? Cache is not part of the CPU?
> 
> cache is the one that you should run separately because that would allow you to detect instabilities with cache *QUICKLY*. if you are starting at 35x, even that it not necessary.
> 
> run CPU, FPU, Cache all checked. Memory @1600MHz won't be an issue for the memory controller so you don't really have to stress it if you know the RAM is good. maybe run it for 30 min just to be sure.
> no idea. ymmv. it's possible though. i hope this is not an isolated thing with me rig though.


You said a bit earlier not to run FPU. And now you say I should?
_"i don't see a reason why you should run FPU test. it can easily throttle any CPU when not delidded."_

And then you say:
_"cache is the one that you should run separately"_

Only to say a bit below:
_"Run CPU, FPU, *Cache* all checked"_

I might be getting a little confussed now.








But I'll run the cache alone, and CPU + FPU together then.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hyolyn*
> 
> Seriously can't get stable, it seems to bsod me with the same error no matter what voltage i change.
> 
> Tought i was stable but appearntly, not.
> Super disappointing with myself, either im really bad at this or my chip is just that bad.
> 
> I can pass IBT just fine, no throttle but i won't really pass 10 minutes or more in AIDA64 Set to 1GB
> Is there something i do wrong?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Core 4.4
> Uncore 3.5
> 
> V-core 1.321
> VCCIN 1.910 (Level 8 LLC)
> I/O Offset +0.030
> Ram XMP = 1.65 / 1600
> Enabled C States, no EIST
> Manual Voltages


Try running Very High on IBT instead of standard. It's the extra stress from the increased memory being used that is causing your crashes is Aida - if you use Very High in IBT I bet you crash there as well. Standard isn't as stressful - I can pass Standard about 0.01V lower than Very High. If you really want to stress it, run Custom and use 80% of RAM.

What's your Vring? You might want to increase that if you haven't already - it can help with stability even if you have your cache speed set low. +0.03 isn't all that high on the VCC voltages either - you could try 0.05 or 0.10 on those as well. I found VCCIOD and VCCSA to be helpful.


----------



## Hyolyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Try running Very High on IBT instead of standard. It's the extra stress from the increased memory being used that is causing your crashes is Aida - if you use Very High in IBT I bet you crash there as well. Standard isn't as stressful - I can pass Standard about 0.01V lower than Very High. If you really want to stress it, run Custom and use 80% of RAM.
> 
> What's your Vring? You might want to increase that if you haven't already - it can help with stability even if you have your cache speed set low. +0.03 isn't all that high on the VCC voltages either - you could try 0.05 or 0.10 on those as well. I found VCCIOD and VCCSA to be helpful.


Well the really voltages i've been changing much at all is VCCIN(CPU Input Voltage) and Core.

Perhaps i've been stupid not trying to change them around much since i've booted into desktop at much lower voltages then i am on currently.

For example, i've been able to reach a "browser stable desktop" on 4.500MHZ and 1.312 Core VCCIN 1.800+ ~

But i'm stable now with 4.400 and 1.322 / 1.933 VCCIN

Uncore's been static at around 1.080 - 1.100 - 1.115
Other voltages has been all on AUTO and just recently tried to set I/O / Agent voltages to Offset with 0.030 on them all ~

Uncore being set at 35/35 always.
I'll brb to screenshot my bios for you, perhaps you can help to lower my voltages and increase overclock.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Ves

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hyolyn*
> 
> Be happy your voltages are great, but how come you are so much higher on temperatures then me with less voltages. o.o


No idea. room temp is 21 degrees Celsius max. I have read that due to the internal size of the 300R it could be a reason it´s higher. But I´m also on fans.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wendigo4700*
> 
> You said a bit earlier not to run FPU. And now you say I should?
> _"i don't see a reason why you should run FPU test. it can easily throttle any CPU when not delidded."_
> 
> And then you say:
> _"cache is the one that you should run separately"_
> 
> Only to say a bit below:
> _"Run CPU, FPU, *Cache* all checked"_
> 
> I might be getting a little confussed now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I'll run the cache alone, and CPU + FPU together then.


There's a difference between running cache alone and running them together.

Alone = Stress one specific element of CPU very strongly

Together = All around test


----------



## wendigo4700

hmmm.....









What is the final verdict then?

Or maybe there isnt "one right way only"?

*EDIT: I did some more research, and came up with this method. Any complains?*

Stress Cache alone 30min to 1 hour

Stress CPU / FPU / Cache all together for 7-8 hours

And the research I found, also said not to bother with the "Stress memory" unless you overclock your memory beyond factory speeds.

Is using AIDA64 extrem edition enough? Or do I also need to use other programs, such as IntelBurn test?


----------



## Spritanium

So what's the point of using IBT if aida64 gives much lower temps? No real-world application will ever stress the system as much as IBT, right?

In aida64 I get 95c max at 1.3v, which is still awful, but it's a lot more manageable.

Another thing I was wondering: Gigabyte boards don't seem to have adaptive voltage, but shouldn't having all the c-states enabled cause the vcore to drop at idle? I have them all enabled but I still get full clock speed + full vcore at idle.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spritanium*
> 
> So what's the point of using IBT if aida64 gives much lower temps? No real-world application will ever stress the system as much as IBT, right?
> 
> In aida64 I get 95c max at 1.3v, which is still awful, but it's a lot more manageable.
> 
> Another thing I was wondering: Gigabyte boards don't seem to have adaptive voltage, but shouldn't having all the c-states enabled cause the vcore to drop at idle? I have them all enabled but I still get full clock speed + full vcore at idle.


Do you do any x264 encoding? If so, you should test with that, as Aida and IBT stable overclocks will fail x264 encoding. It doesn't get as hot as IBT, but it stresses the CPU more in some other way.

What are you using to monitor the voltages? You need to set Balanced for your Windows power plan to get it to downclock, and you need to be monitoring the voltage with HWInfo or CPU-Z 1.64.0, the newer versions don't work right. You may also need to manually enable EIST, C1e, C3 and C6/7 in the BIOS - Auto may silently switch to disabled when overclocked.


----------



## Spritanium

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Do you do any x264 encoding? If so, you should test with that, as Aida and IBT stable overclocks will fail x264 encoding. It doesn't get as hot as IBT, but it stresses the CPU more in some other way.
> 
> What are you using to monitor the voltages? You need to set Balanced for your Windows power plan to get it to downclock, and you need to be monitoring the voltage with HWInfo or CPU-Z 1.64.0, the newer versions don't work right. You may also need to manually enable EIST, C1e, C3 and C6/7 in the BIOS - Auto may silently switch to disabled when overclocked.


I was using the most recent version of CPU-Z. I'll try the older version as soon as I'm done with my 12 hour aida64 run. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Hyolyn

What's the actual reason to stress for so long in AIDA, i mean there's no scenario you will actually utilize your cpu for that long at 100%?

I thought it's usually fine if you can pass 45-60 minutes, unless you plan to bit-mine or whatever 24/7.

Also set your memory to 1GB or highest on AIDA, stasio recommended this.


----------



## wendigo4700

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hyolyn*
> 
> What's the actual reason to stress for so long in AIDA, i mean there's no scenario you will actually utilize your cpu for that long at 100%?
> 
> I thought it's usually fine if you can pass 45-60 minutes, unless you plan to bit-mine or whatever 24/7.
> 
> Also set your memory to 1GB or highest on AIDA, stasio recommended this.


Ask 10 people, and you will get 10 different answers properly.

After my research, I just found out, you dont have to use the Memory benchmark, unless you overclock them.

If you keep the memory at default speed/timings and never had a single problem with the memory. And runs memtest for +5 hours with no errors. Why test them out even further?


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hyolyn*
> 
> What's the actual reason to stress for so long in AIDA, i mean there's no scenario you will actually utilize your cpu for that long at 100%?
> 
> I thought it's usually fine if you can pass 45-60 minutes, unless you plan to bit-mine or whatever 24/7.


It's just to give more time to find an error. Say you have settings that will throw an error once every million calculations - 60 minutes of Aida may only end up being half a million claculations and so you'd never see the error. Running Aida (or whatever) for 6 hours though, would give you 3 chances to hit that one in a million error. If you ran Aida for only an hour you'd think everything was fine, and then later on you'd hit that one in a million chance while gaming or something. Better to find it in stress testing instead of while doing something you don't want to crash.

And I realize it doesn't actually work that way, and those numbers are all made up, but I'm just trying to illustrate the thinking.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wendigo4700*
> 
> Ask 10 people, and you will get 10 different answers properly.
> 
> After my research, I just found out, you dont have to use the Memory benchmark, unless you overclock them.
> 
> If you keep the memory at default speed/timings and never had a single problem with the memory. And runs memtest for +5 hours with no errors. Why test them out even further?


I do agree with you 100%. when I started doing my search before the reading "I'll never do it again" they keep repeating or give me randomly awnsers on the same question. The beter is reading and understand before ask anything. When you do it you just start to see how much it cost you if you have read the guide in the first place also you will notice how many question are answered wrong.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hyolyn*
> 
> What's the actual reason to stress for so long in AIDA, i mean there's no scenario you will actually utilize your cpu for that long at 100%?
> 
> I thought it's usually fine if you can pass 45-60 minutes, unless you plan to bit-mine or whatever 24/7.
> 
> Also set your memory to 1GB or highest on AIDA, stasio recommended this.


Because it's hard to determine how stable you really are. You can say right, all I do is game and it barely ever touches 100% of CPU load, therefore prime95 for 5 minutes should be ok. No, sometimes you will crash sometimes you will not. Take my chess for example. I bsod sometimes in 5 hours, sometimes after 48 hours no bsod. In the past I've bsoded in 15 minutes. And chess is a worst case real life load, it's not a light load either, and it can take so long to sniff out instability.

In other words, running a specific load for 5 minutes doesn't mean you will run it without crash every time you do the load for 5 minutes. It doesn't mean you will not bsod if you run a lighter load for 5 minutes, either. That's not how stability works.


----------



## BoredErica

And speak of the devil, no crashes in 24 hours and then boom, two Bsods within 15 minutes of each other. 124, 101. And I"m on friggin' 2.0v Vccin. Go any higher and I might as well jackhammer to the moon!


----------



## The Storm

Does anyone have any problems getting OCCT stable? I can run IBT and be stable, I can also use OCCT on the linpack setting, I can use the linpack setting at 90% memory usage and be fine for long periods, but as soon as I do the normal OCCT on large fft it bsod in 5 mins or less with the Whea_Uncorrectable nonsense.


----------



## Hyolyn

Well, i suppose i'm stable enough for what i do.



It's set to 1GB, i also pass all other things besides Prime and OCCT becuase i didn't even try those yet.


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wendigo4700*
> 
> You said a bit earlier not to run FPU. And now you say I should?
> _"i don't see a reason why you should run FPU test. it can easily throttle any CPU when not delidded."_
> 
> And then you say:
> _"cache is the one that you should run separately"_
> 
> Only to say a bit below:
> _"Run CPU, FPU, *Cache* all checked"_
> 
> I might be getting a little confussed now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I'll run the cache alone, and CPU + FPU together then.


what i said is, don't run *FPU* test *alone*. you can run it if you are selecting the other tests as well. running FPU test alone will put so much load on the CPU (actually it will only heat up a lot, not increase the power consumption THAT much) and throttle the CPU. it would be dangerous if run for too long.

when they are all checked (FPU, Cache, CPU), AIDA64 will balance them out so that temps won't go crazy high. It is still more stressful that real world apps.

why i told you to run Cache test alone is because it will show instabilities in Uncore "quickly". but it won't catch them all.

when you are properly stress testing, select them all. maybe skip memory. (GPU and HDDs shouldn't be checked as well).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wendigo4700*
> 
> hmmm.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is the final verdict then?
> 
> Or maybe there isnt "one right way only"?
> 
> *EDIT: I did some more research, and came up with this method. Any complains?*
> 
> Stress Cache alone 30min to 1 hour
> 
> Stress CPU / FPU / Cache all together for 7-8 hours
> 
> And the research I found, also said not to bother with the "Stress memory" unless you overclock your memory beyond factory speeds.
> 
> Is using AIDA64 extrem edition enough? Or do I also need to use other programs, such as IntelBurn test?


that should be fine. Prime95 and H.264 are the most stressful imo. IBT will only check how good your cooling is, just like AIDA64's FPU test. i've even managed to finish 10 passes of very high settings at 4.5/1285V whereas H.264 failed at 4.4/1.285V. go figure!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spritanium*
> 
> So what's the point of using IBT if aida64 gives much lower temps? No real-world application will ever stress the system as much as IBT, right?


different stress tests stress the CPU differently. just like every application will use the CPU differently.

IMHO, it is better to run 3 different stress tests for 1hr each and pass than run just one for 3hrs and pass.


----------



## RushiMP

4770K Batch: 3313B392
Naked with Direct Die
Corsair H100

CPU at 4800
Cache at 4200
DDR-2000

CPU: 1.4V (BIOS) Asus LLC: Extreme
Cache: 1.25
Vrin: 2.0
DDR: 1.65
Almost Everything Else: +0.1 over Auto values.

Stability tests so far:
1 hour of AIDA CPU/FPU
1 hour LinX
4 hours of Prime95
Encoded a Bluray in Handbrake

Things still to try:
BF3
[email protected]


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushiMP*
> 
> 
> 
> CPU at 4800
> Cache at 4200
> DDR-2000
> 
> CPU: 1.4V (BIOS) Asus LLC: Extreme
> Cache: 1.25
> Vring: 2.0
> DDR: 1.65
> Almost Everything Else: +0.1 over Auto values.
> 
> Stability tests so far:
> 1 hour of AIDA CPU/FPU
> 1 hour LinX
> 4 hours of Prime95
> 
> Things still to try:
> Encode a Bluray
> BF3
> [email protected]


Cooling solution, batch number please. 
I'm assuming 2.0v is for Vrin, not Vring.

Results charted! Congrats on the good overclock.


----------



## RushiMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Cooling solution, batch number please.
> 
> I'm assuming 2.0v is for Vrin, not Vring.
> 
> Results charted! Congrats on the good overclock.


Updated my original post.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushiMP*
> 
> Updated my original post.


Alrighty, the entry is updated as well!









I am now updating my guide to bust the "1:1 ratio" myth and add a caution to Prime95 versions.


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Storm*
> 
> Does anyone have any problems getting OCCT stable? I can run IBT and be stable, I can also use OCCT on the linpack setting, I can use the linpack setting at 90% memory usage and be fine for long periods, but as soon as I do the normal OCCT on large fft it bsod in 5 mins or less with the Whea_Uncorrectable nonsense.


I use both Prime95 and OCCT CPU tests, although I actually prefer the ladder because it can easily be set to shut down if temps get out of control. I use IBT maximum instead of OCCT Linpack for no particular reason, it is just a routine I like to use. I have had crashes while dialing in my OCs and sometimes OCCT will shut down (instead of BSOD) when it detects an error., and it was almost always not enough core voltage. I typically always run it with Large Data Set because it is best for error detection, and generates a little less heat. Here is a recent 9 hour run for my 4.7 GHz OC (4.2 uncore), although since then I have gone back to a 24/7 OC of 4.6 GHz (4.3 uncore) @ 1.225V (1.238V Vcore) for better thermals while gaming. Although both are rock solid (not a single crash once dialed in) 4.6 runs nearly 10C cooler while gaming.



But anyways, it seems to run fine for me, and is a credible and oft used stress test in my book.


----------



## BoredErica

I'm testing my random hypothesis that adaptive voltage/C states may cause slight instabilities when already on the borderline of stability.

Emphasis on random.

Guide is already updated with the things I mentioned before.

Running chess for another night and I will continue to run it for another week or two I think, I've got a lot of chess work to do but I guess it's also a good stress test for being run so long, lol.


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> I use both Prime95 and OCCT CPU tests, although I actually prefer the ladder because it can easily be set to shut down if temps get out of control. I use IBT maximum instead of OCCT Linpack for no particular reason, it is just a routine I like to use. I have had crashes while dialing in my OCs and sometimes OCCT will shut down (instead of BSOD) when it detects an error., and it was almost always not enough core voltage. I typically always run it with Large Data Set because it is best for error detection, and generates a little less heat. Here is a recent 9 hour run for my 4.7 GHz OC (4.2 uncore), although since then I have gone back to a 24/7 OC of 4.6 GHz (4.3 uncore) @ 1.225V (1.238V Vcore) for better thermals while gaming. Although both are rock solid (not a single crash once dialed in) 4.6 runs nearly 10C cooler while gaming.
> 
> 
> 
> But anyways, it seems to run fine for me, and is a credible and oft used stress test in my book.


Ok thanks man, looks like I just need to keep cranking the voltage up.


----------



## skyn3t

As a promise I did probe my mobo today and here are the result Idle and under load included screen shot.
Probe points on Asus MVI Formula
Software used
Asus AI suite 3, HWiNFO, HwMonitor & CPU-Z.

*IDLE*

V-in - 1.75
V-core - 1.37
IO-D - 1.01
IO-A - 1.01
SA - 0.88
RING - 1.26
DRAM - 1.51
PCH - 1.04
PCH-IO 1.50
___________________

*Underload*

V-in - 1.75
V-core - 1.38
IO-D - 1.02
IO-A - 1.02
SA - 0.88
RING - 1.27
DRAM - 1.51
PCH - 1.04
PCH-IO - 1.50
For better reading right click on this image and open new tab to full screen.


Post your comments.


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I'm testing my random hypothesis that adaptive voltage/C states may cause slight instabilities when already on the borderline of stability.
> 
> Emphasis on random.
> 
> Guide is already updated with the things I mentioned before.
> 
> Running chess for another night and I will continue to run it for another week or two I think, I've got a lot of chess work to do but I guess it's also a good stress test for being run so long, lol.


That would be interesting, I have always thought that changing my CPU to adaptive improved its stability because I rarely have ever gotten a BSOD after I switch over. Actually the only time I can remember was when I used Aida to test 4.8 GHz and it ran for 5 hours so I switched to Adaptive only to have it fail on a Cinebench run. I have since switched my stability test routine but have never been able to finalize 4.8. But yeah I have noticed several members reporting good stability but then random crashes. I wonder if there is a correlation between these types of crashes.

BTW Wizzie, have you noticed that the majority of members post their VID and not their Vcore, although not everyone. With the results that display both it appears that the FIVR automatically adds around 0.010-0.020V to the VID while at high loads. I am still getting weird readings with HWinfo (still displays 0.000V on idle), but HWMonitor seems to be more believable or accurate.


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> That would be interesting, I have always thought that changing my CPU to adaptive improved its stability because I rarely have ever gotten a BSOD after I switch over. Actually the only time I can remember was when I used Aida to test 4.8 GHz and it ran for 5 hours so I switched to Adaptive only to have it fail on a Cinebench run. I have since switched my stability test routine but have never been able to finalize 4.8. But yeah I have noticed several members reporting good stability but then random crashes. I wonder if there is a correlation between these types of crashes.
> 
> BTW Wizzie, have you noticed that the majority of members post their VID and not their Vcore, although not everyone. With the results that display both it appears that the FIVR automatically adds around 0.010-0.020V to the VID while at high loads. I am still getting weird readings with HWinfo (still displays 0.000V on idle), but HWMonitor seems to be more believable or accurate.


Thing is, we don't know the actual Vcore. The resolution in software is poor. For example, CPU-Z and others will show 1.248V for both 1.23 and 1.24V. But you know that it makes a noticeable difference in temps.


----------



## rickyman0319

which one hsf is better on 4770k?

NH-D14 update or NH-D14 2011 edition


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> which one hsf is better on 4770k?
> 
> NH-D14 update or NH-D14 2011 edition


This isn't really about heatsinks, so unless someone miraculously has that info or feels like looking it up for you, I'd suggest asking in a different part of the forums. Such as the intel cooling section. Not to sound like an ass, but this thread is for OC-ing not helping people decide on coolers.

Also, unless you just are deadset against water cooling, water cooling will be your best option.


----------



## pandalin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> which one hsf is better on 4770k?
> 
> NH-D14 update or NH-D14 2011 edition


They're the same, the 2011 version is for the 2011 socket. It's not a 2011 year version.

LE: It seems that the 2011 edition come with pwm fans.

@jameyscott: play nice, even if it is a OC topic, doesn't mean someone can't ask a question about a cooler.


----------



## BrX1991

*MSI Z87-G45 USERS !
CHECK YOUR MSI LIVE UPDATE, BIOS v1.4 IS ONLINE







*

Watch out, because saved OC profiles in 1.3 do not work in 1.4, so do the screenshots, or write Your settings on paper


----------



## tomxlr8

Is everyone here purchasing aida or is there some cut down free version?


----------



## MojoW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrX1991*
> 
> *MSI Z87-G45 USERS !
> CHECK YOUR MSI LIVE UPDATE, BIOS v1.4 IS ONLINE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Watch out, because saved OC profiles in 1.3 do not work in 1.4, so do the screenshots, or write Your settings on paper


Yeah but only the install exe to flash from windows?
Not the safest way to update your bios.
So i'll wait till they release the rom on the msi site.


----------



## tomxlr8

Skyn3t, that looks like a fair bit of vcore for 45x. Im new to this but just in case it helps you, increasing vccin a fair bit helped me to stabilise at 1.32.
unless you are on adaptive, which would make sense with the higher vcore as my mobo does that too.


----------



## Hyolyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomxlr8*
> 
> Is everyone here purchasing aida or is there some cut down free version?


Check your pm


----------



## wendigo4700

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomxlr8*
> 
> Is everyone here purchasing aida or is there some cut down free version?


I'm just using the free trial version from here. And I assume most others, do the same too.

http://www.aida64.com/downloads


----------



## BrX1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MojoW*
> 
> Yeah but only the install exe to flash from windows?
> Not the safest way to update your bios.
> So i'll wait till they release the rom on the msi site.


The ROM is already on the MSI site.

I had problems with upgrading from BIOS itself, but the windows flash worked 2 times, from 1.2 to 1.3 and now from 1.3 to 1.4. So no worries about it.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomxlr8*
> 
> Skyn3t, that looks like a fair bit of vcore for 45x. Im new to this but just in case it helps you, increasing vccin a fair bit helped me to stabilise at 1.32.
> unless you are on adaptive, which would make sense with the higher vcore as my mobo does that too.


Im on full manual mode. I'm stil playing with it but my voltage won't drop at idle only my multiple drops down to 800mhz . Im missing something I think.

Any Input.


----------



## tioslash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Im on full manual mode. I'm stil playing with it but my voltage won't drop at idle only my multiple drops down to 800mhz . Im missing something I think.
> 
> Any Input.


Hi there. Have you tried to download CPU-z version 1.64 and see if shows the voltage dropping on idle?


----------



## error-id10t

So little off topic, but what's the point of Adaptive if Manual shows that both Multi and Volts drop (if CPU-Z 1.64 is to be believed).


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> That would be interesting, I have always thought that changing my CPU to adaptive improved its stability because I rarely have ever gotten a BSOD after I switch over. Actually the only time I can remember was when I used Aida to test 4.8 GHz and it ran for 5 hours so I switched to Adaptive only to have it fail on a Cinebench run. I have since switched my stability test routine but have never been able to finalize 4.8. But yeah I have noticed several members reporting good stability but then random crashes. I wonder if there is a correlation between these types of crashes.
> 
> BTW Wizzie, have you noticed that the majority of members post their VID and not their Vcore, although not everyone. With the results that display both it appears that the FIVR automatically adds around 0.010-0.020V to the VID while at high loads. I am still getting weird readings with HWinfo (still displays 0.000V on idle), but HWMonitor seems to be more believable or accurate.


That's why my chart shows mostly VID.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> which one hsf is better on 4770k?
> 
> NH-D14 update or NH-D14 2011 edition


Silver Arrow.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MojoW*
> 
> Yeah but only the install exe to flash from windows?
> Not the safest way to update your bios.
> So i'll wait till they release the rom on the msi site.


When's the last time we've had a bricked mobo from BIOS flash? I just use their MSI update utility, nice and simple, no booting or whatever.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrX1991*
> 
> *MSI Z87-G45 USERS !
> CHECK YOUR MSI LIVE UPDATE, BIOS v1.4 IS ONLINE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Watch out, because saved OC profiles in 1.3 do not work in 1.4, so do the screenshots, or write Your settings on paper


YES.
It says RC code updated. Wut dat?


----------



## BoredErica

This is a double post to inform everybody that a new version of HWinfo is out now.

"


Enhanced sensor monitoring on ASUS Z9PE.
Enhanced sensor monitoring on Gigabyte H87, B85 and G1.Sniper B5 series.
Enhanced reporting of CPU features in summary window."


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> This is a double post to inform everybody that a new version of HWinfo is out now.
> Can you make it big a bit more so I can read


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> This is a double post to inform everybody that a new version of HWinfo is out now.
> Can you make it big a bit more so I can read
Click to expand...

No, that was max size.


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> No, that was max size.


which version is that? we need version 5.0. i could care less for a 1/100th of a version number upgrade.









btw, Prime 95 (27.9)'s in-place large FFT is a great test to check if uncore is stable. you might be able to pass blend for hours just to see large FFT fail much sooner.


----------



## BoredErica

Did a little testing. At 3.8ghz core and uncore I've hit 3.08B nodes. At 4.6ghz core 4.1ghz uncore I hit 3.98B nodes. That is a significant improvement. Temps on stock with turbo reaches 41C. Talk about chilling. HWinfo and Monitor reads VCCIN 1.827v - 1.824v. 1.088 Vcore under load.

Under a quick test, I have found that increasing uncore from stock to 4.1ghz and uncore voltage from stock to 1.27v and upping SA/Io voltage with a positive offset of +0.135v has upped my temperature by an average of 3-4 degrees Celcius in five minutes.

Guide updated to reflect this.

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> which version is that? we need version 5.0. i could care less for a 1/100th of a version number upgrade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw, Prime 95 (27.9)'s in-place large FFT is a great test to check if uncore is stable. you might be able to pass blend for hours just to see large FFT fail much sooner.


The version number is small but those with the motherboards listed should upgrade.

v4.23-1990

vs

V.423-1966 or something

With the new MSI G45 Gaming UEFI update I saw a new option in the settings upon a quick glance, and now when I boot my USB wireless adapter works without me having to unplug and replug it. 

Too bad UEFI updates can't fix a botched Killer Ethernet chip...


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> No, that was max size.


----------



## Hyolyn

Can't get rid of this BSOD, code x124 / A8009FB4028

It's haunting me whatever voltage i change, it's not happening very often

Can anyone tell me what it's there for, it's the same one all the time.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hyolyn*
> 
> Can't get rid of this BSOD, code x124 / A8009FB4028
> 
> It's haunting me whatever voltage i change, it's not happening very often


See that's the thing with stability. It's hard enough to sniff out instability even with unrealstic loads like Aida or Prime95 set for a long while. If you do a normal load only you'll bsod later on eventually.

124 to my knowledge is Vcore or Vring.


----------



## Spritanium

Apparently I'm not even stable at 4.2 and 1.3v...god this is a s***ty chip









Also, I checked with the older version of CPU-Z. My clock speed is changing at idle but the voltage is staying the same.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spritanium*
> 
> Apparently I'm not even stable at 4.2 and 1.3v...god this is a s***ty chip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I checked with the older version of CPU-Z. My clock speed is changing at idle but the voltage is staying the same.


By changing windows power settings to balanced, by changing voltage mode to adaptive, by enabling C states to C7, and by checking Hwinfo, that has worked 100% of the time for me to ensure my voltage drops when not under load.

NOTE: You are looking for Vcore reading in Hwinfo, not VID. VID is the voltage you inputted into the UEFI, Vcore in HWinfo is the amount of voltage the CPU is actually drawing this instant.

Sorry Spirtanium, you win some and you lose some. Some people are above average, some people have to be below average.


----------



## BrX1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> YES.
> 
> It says RC code updated. Wut dat?


I dont know, but I noticed now we can change VCCIN to values below 1.8, earlier was limited to 1.8 and above. Also Vcore and Uncore voltage can be set by 0.001 offset. Its really good now









Also there are two new options, but I do not know how they work and what are they changing when enabled/disabled.

About RC:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Memory_Reference_Code


----------



## Ghost12

Subbed for reference, new Haswell 4770k build tomorrow


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrX1991*
> 
> I dont know, but I noticed now we can change VCCIN to values below 1.8, earlier was limited to 1.8 and above. Also Vcore and Uncore voltage can be set by 0.001 offset. Its really good now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also there are two new options, but I do not know how they work and what are they changing when enabled/disabled.
> 
> About RC:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Memory_Reference_Code


Seems like important stuff.
Well all I know is usb wireless adapter now works without replugging it for my computer, I'm already happy.

You see the option that is for boosting 3dmark2011 scores?


----------



## BrX1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Seems like important stuff.
> 
> Well all I know is usb wireless adapter now works without replugging it for my computer, I'm already happy.
> 
> You see the option that is for boosting 3dmark2011 scores?


Yeah, and the other one at the bottom, I dont remember it now, and not at home to check it.


----------



## BoredErica

I'm hoping this update brings extra stability to our overclocks.

Wishful thinking.


----------



## BrX1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I'm hoping this update brings extra stability to our overclocks.
> Wishful thinking.


I hoped that so, but still my 4.3 is stable at 1.3 or 1.295. To get 4.4 I need 1.33 or to be sure it is stable 1.34. I thought about giving this chip back, or complaint it but I can also get worse than this chip.... Hard to say and decide.


----------



## MojoW

Is 1.285 cache/ring voltage safe for 24/7 ?
It wil be with adaptive on once i'm ready testing.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MojoW*
> 
> Is 1.285 cache/ring voltage safe for 24/7 ?
> It wil be with adaptive on once i'm ready testing.


It's fine. Vring is slightly high but you'll be fine.


----------



## MojoW

Yeah i need it that high for 4.4 to be stable.
And i did encounter the 9c bug while overclocking the cache/ring.
So it's tied to cache/ring or vccin.

While i'm thinking about it , most of the time when ring/cache vcore is to low you'll freeze no bsod.
But sometimes it gave me the 9c bug so it's gotta be ring/cache


----------



## BoredErica

I've ran stock ring bus and had 9c though. I think.


----------



## eddward

I don't think these 0.001V offsets work. You can set 0.001V or 0.002V higher voltage but according to CPU-Z nothing changed. I believe it still work in 0.005V increments in reality.

btw I set my core voltage in manual mode in bios, every power saving features enabled (I think C-states on Auto) and HWInfo or HWMonitor show me vCore lowest value ~0.024V. In 100% load it exceeds my entered voltage in bios a little bit (+0.02V).
In Cpu-Z it still stays at entered voltage (however about 0.002V lower). I didn't play with adaptive voltage yet. I think it is wasted time in this point.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eddward*
> 
> I don't think these 0.001V offsets work. You can set 0.001V or 0.002V higher voltage but according to CPU-Z nothing changed. I believe it still work in 0.005V increments in reality.
> 
> btw I set my core voltage in manual mode in bios, every power saving features enabled (I think C-states on Auto) and HWInfo or HWMonitor show me vCore lowest value ~0.024V. In 100% load it exceeds my entered voltage in bios a little bit (+0.02V).
> In Cpu-Z it still stays at entered voltage (however about 0.002V lower). I didn't play with adaptive voltage yet. I think it is wasted time in this point.


CPUZ voltage reading is bad anyways. I wouldn't trust it.


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> Thing is, we don't know the actual Vcore. The resolution in software is poor. For example, CPU-Z and others will show 1.248V for both 1.23 and 1.24V. But you know that it makes a noticeable difference in temps.


Yeah, I am partially being a smart ass because another crucified me for apparently not reporting my Vcore despite the varying values in different programs. Then he accused me of trying to make my chip out to be some golden chip, although I have very clearly documented my OCs and stability tests for everyone to see. I guess there will always be a few cynical jerks in these forums. I now use HWMonitor's Vcore value and it is typically pretty consistent with other people's results (about +0.020V over VID). There just aren't that many entries, and we invite people to post HWMonitor screenshots with their results to help us better understand the FIVR. So, I am not knocking people for not posting the Vcore and VID, I am actually using it in my own defense....


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> Yeah, I am partially being a smart ass because another crucified me for apparently not reporting my Vcore despite the varying values in different programs. Then he accused me of trying to make my chip out to be some golden chip, although I have very clearly documented my OCs and stability tests for everyone to see. I guess there will always be a few cynical jerks in these forums. I now use HWMonitor's Vcore value and it is typically pretty consistent with other people's results (about +0.020V over VID). There just aren't that many entries, and we invite people to post HWMonitor screenshots with their results to help us better understand the FIVR. So, I am not knocking people for not posting the Vcore and VID, I am actually using it in my own defense....


That +0.02 is based on the fact that many people who recorded their vcore values have similar VID. I have 0.03, I've seen it go 0.04 on higher VID.

Then again few people run 1.5v or higher so that point is moot.


----------



## eddward

yeah, so why they didn't fix it yet? CPUID's HWmonitor show voltages better, maybe even correctly so where is a problem.
Version 1.66 is out and nothing changed since 1.65 and maybe never will.


----------



## BrX1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eddward*
> 
> yeah, so why they didn't fix it yet? CPUID's HWmonitor show voltages better, maybe even correctly so where is a problem.
> Version 1.66 is out and nothing changed since 1.65 and maybe never will.


I dont know what are you talking about... CPUZ 1.66.1 reads that voltage I have set in BIOS, older versions read 0.897 all the time. Maybe Yours board sensors are innacurate, but on MSI it reads the value as it should.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrX1991*
> 
> I dont know what are you talking about... CPUZ 1.66.1 reads that voltage I have set in BIOS, older versions read 0.897 all the time. Maybe Yours board sensors are innacurate, but on MSI it reads the value as it should.


Under load it reads a voltage lower than HWmonitor or HWinfo.


----------



## minimindy21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrX1991*
> 
> I dont know what are you talking about... CPUZ 1.66.1 reads that voltage I have set in BIOS, older versions read 0.897 all the time. Maybe Yours board sensors are innacurate, but on MSI it reads the value as it should.


CPUZ shows the VID, tried different versions on 2 asus boards and a gigabyte board.

EDIT: ok i lied, 1.64 seems to show the right vcore in cpu-z. Weird because I tested this version not long ago


----------



## BangBangPlay

Code:

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> That +0.02 is based on the fact that many people who recorded their vcore values have similar VID. I have 0.03, I've seen it go 0.04 on higher VID.
> 
> Then again few people run 1.5v or higher so that point is moot.


Yeah, that is why I would love to see more people post the two separately, so we can see what to expect. Also it is good to get the info out there and let people know (more or less) what they should expect as far as voltages, and which programs to trust.

I know some people are confused, and I was too initially. Haswell doesn't work like previous platforms so there is still plenty to uncover. Variations in motherboards might make it even more convoluted because of the different labels for some voltages. One thing I have noticed is that small changes to VID sometimes won't amount to an equal change in Vcore. So it wise to keep an eye on it because it can mean the difference between stable and unstable. In some cases I had to change the VID 0.015-0.020V to get the Vcore to bump up to its next tier. So it appears that it doesn't scale exactly with the VID entry. It is just something I noticed after I was already stable, but it could help others to find stability hopefully.


----------



## BrX1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Under load it reads a voltage lower than HWmonitor or HWinfo.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *minimindy21*
> 
> CPUZ shows the VID, tried different versions on 2 asus boards and a gigabyte board.


Yeah, I missed that, my bad. Hwmonitor shows 1.32 when set in bios 1.295. So to make it accurate, need to manage offset of vcore in bios? In my case - 0.025?


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Im on full manual mode. I'm stil playing with it but my voltage won't drop at idle only my multiple drops down to 800mhz . Im missing something I think.
> 
> Any Input.


Asus boards don't seem to report the voltage correctly, at least not on most monitoring software.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hyolyn*
> 
> Can't get rid of this BSOD, code x124 / A8009FB4028
> 
> It's haunting me whatever voltage i change, it's not happening very often
> 
> Can anyone tell me what it's there for, it's the same one all the time.


Try increasing VCCIOD if you haven't already. That helped me.


----------



## Hyolyn

What is the vcciod on Asus board?


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hyolyn*
> 
> What is the vcciod on Asus board?


I think it is "Something-Something I/O Digital". But don't quote me on that. I used a +0.05V offset and it helped stop some of the 124 errors I was having. Some guys are running +0.1V or higher though.


----------



## Hyolyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> I think it is "Something-Something I/O Digital". But don't quote me on that.


I know what it is then; what did you put yours at?

Actually, how much of an impact does this voltages have at overclocking in general?

I was able to boot and browse at, even use a higher core.

But i'm only stable at 4.4 with 1.336 in vcore, could it be that if i raise my vcciod i can lower my other voltages by a lot?




"Stable"



Actually, is vccin the same as hwmonitor's VID?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> One thing I have noticed is that small changes to VID sometimes won't amount to an equal change in Vcore.


You'd have to use a multimeter to say that, software voltage is both inaccurate and only moves in (relatively) big steps, like you can add +0.005v and not see a step change in software, even if vcore increased by that much


----------



## eddward

ok, so here are my results
CPU Model: i5 4670K
Core Multiplier: 45x
CPU VID: stock 1.036V, OC 1.305V
Vcore: 1.328V
Uncore Multiplier: 40x
Uncore Voltage: 1.10V
Cooling Solution: Coolink Corator DS
Stability Test: AIDA64, Prime95, Crysis 3, BF 3, GTA IV all of them multiple hours for several days
Batch Number: L312B527
Ram Speed: 1866Mhz CL9 1.62V (1600Mhz 1.65V stock)



Here are sensors (look good except DIMM - should be 0.1V lower)
and quick "stability test"



24/7 everyday stable settings now 3rd week
I think its average chip, what do you think?


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hyolyn*
> 
> I know what it is then; what did you put yours at?
> 
> Actually, how much of an impact does this voltages have at overclocking in general?
> 
> I was able to boot and browse at, even use a higher core.
> 
> But i'm only stable at 4.4 with 1.336 in vcore, could it be that if i raise my vcciod i can lower my other voltages by a lot?


It's been a while since I did the testing with it, but I was not stable at 4.4 @ 1.335V with VCCIOD at Auto. When I changed to +0.05V I was then able to be stable. I think it took 1.35V with IOD in Auto, but I can't remember for sure. I've tried playing with it to get 4.5 but I haven't gotten anything stable enough to tell what effect it has at that speed. But it was pretty conclusive that it helped stability at 4.4, at least for my chip.

Based on all the differing results we are seeing though, I'm starting to wonder how much validity some of these changes have as "across the board" solutions. With so many variables it could really be down to an individual chip, where one thing helps one chip and something completely different helps another. I think my chip has a poor overclocking ring bus, which may be why IOD seemed to help me, but that may not apply to someone else's chip. Everyone may need to find their own limiting factor and then find the counter specific to it.


----------



## steven88

Whats the difference between HWMonitor and HWInfo? Is it better than CPU-Z? I've been using CPU-Z and RealTemp Tech Inferno edition, and it's worked quite well.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eddward*
> 
> ok, so here are my results
> CPU Model: i5 4670K
> Core Multiplier: 45x
> CPU VID: stock 1.036V, OC 1.305V
> Vcore: 1.328V
> Uncore Multiplier: 40x
> Uncore Voltage: 1.10V
> Cooling Solution: Coolink Corator DS
> Stability Test: AIDA64, Prime95, Crysis 3, BF 3, GTA IV all of them multiple hours for several days
> Batch Number: L312B527
> Ram Speed: 1866Mhz CL9 1.62V (1600Mhz 1.65V stock)
> 
> 
> 
> Here are sensors (look good except DIMM - should be 0.1V lower)
> and quick "stability test"
> 
> 
> 
> 24/7 everyday stable settings now 3rd week
> I think its average chip, what do you think?


Your settings have been charted and you have qualified for picture verification for Aida64 for 30 minutes.

Grats.

I think your chip is a little below average. But not by much, no sweat.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steven88*
> 
> Whats the difference between HWMonitor and HWInfo? Is it better than CPU-Z? I've been using CPU-Z and RealTemp Tech Inferno edition, and it's worked quite well.


HWinfo has much more info than HWmonitor, lol. Harder to get a quick read on what you need, and had some issues with some mobos although the latest beta was released very recently to address all that.

CPUZ is just horrible IMO. Took it forever to get a voltage that's remotely on target, lol. Ironic too since HWmonitor is also from same guys who made CPUZ but CPUZ's reading has always been behind Hwmonitor's.

HWinfo is what I use nowadays. It's got the temps, average temps, GPU monitoring, CPU speed, VID, Vcore, uncore, etc all in there.


----------



## Hyolyn

Okay, so this is rather hillarious.

If i played around with the settings maxforce mentioned i came up with this.



Round 70% better then before.
Wow.

PS. Actual bios voltages are 1.285 vcore / 1.830 VCCIN
This proves how extreme the balancing is between the settings

Diffrence by +0.10 can mean boot or no boot.

PS. For unstable people i narrowed some bios codes.

A8009XXX = Memory unstable usually BLCK related.
A800A = Low voltage vcore

Edit - No stress yet but i'm stable enough to browse youtube and post on ocn still waiting for a bsod.


----------



## BoredErica

Around 70% better than before for what?


----------



## Hyolyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Around 70% better than before for what?


Might be exaggerated the percentage but i lowered my all round voltages in almost half or so.
That's amazing for me, personally at least.

Refrence before and after;

Somewhat stable 4400MHZ Core 3600 Uncore
Temps 86-94 on stress.
Voltages vcore 1.337
Uncore 1.100
VCCIN 1.920

Currently stable 4400 / 3900
Temps 72-81

1.285
1.150
1.830

I'm not delidded


----------



## BoredErica

Oh, so you're saying upping Io voltage allowed you to lower Vcore a lot and still maintain stability?


----------



## Hyolyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Oh, so you're saying upping Io voltage allowed you to lower Vcore a lot and still maintain stability?


Well not specifically but at least changing them around had a bigger impact then i thought, could also be some other setting like increase of vring.
Whatever it was it made a huge diff

I guess since normal desktop usage won't crash me it's time for her second run in aida this time for an hour or two, wish me luck lol.

I also noticed going from 3.5 Uncore to 3.9 makes my desktop act much smoother then before.

I crashed but increasing vcore made me unable to boot to desktop, tried 1.290 it failed so i decreased by 1 back to 1.285 and here i am again, could be that it wants more vccin right?


----------



## BoredErica

If you're failing to boot you're not even remotely close to real stability under load. One of the problems with testing like this is many times you think you're stable but you're not, and Bsods punch you in the face 3 days later, lol. Just gotta be willing to back and edit the settings.

I need a friggin' 12 core machine for chess.

One day I will get a 100 core machine for this... CPUs are never fast enough!

Need Skylake-E NOW.


----------



## Hyolyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> If you're failing to boot you're not even remotely close to real stability under load. One of the problems with testing like this is many times you think you're stable but you're not, and Bsods punch you in the face 3 days later, lol. Just gotta be willing to back and edit the settings.
> 
> I need a friggin' 12 core machine for chess.
> One day I will get a 100 core machine for this... CPUs are never fast enough!
> 
> Need Skylake-E NOW.


The thing is, why can i boot stable and browse and all on lower voltages, but when just increased by one i won't even reach desktop?
Really won't make much sense to me, can anyone tell me what a sensible setting would be on System Agent Offset?

In aida i pass every test besides fpu, can anyone make something out of that?

Edit figured out it's so toutchy becuase ever vcore voltage has it's own cycle that works best with certain vccin, so if i got it right, it's just normal 1.286, wont boot but 1.288 will and so on.

Correct me if i'm totally off please


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> If you're failing to boot you're not even remotely close to real stability under load. One of the problems with testing like this is many times you think you're stable but you're not, and Bsods punch you in the face 3 days later, lol. Just gotta be willing to back and edit the settings.
> 
> I need a friggin' 12 core machine for chess.
> One day I will get a 100 core machine for this... CPUs are never fast enough!
> 
> Need Skylake-E NOW.


I'm with you Skylake-E will be my next upgrade. Haswell-E will most likely be just as disappointing as Ivy-E in my eyes, and by the time Skylake-E is out, games, and a lot more programs can actually utilize some freaking cores.


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> You'd have to use a multimeter to say that, software voltage is both inaccurate and only moves in (relatively) big steps, like you can add +0.005v and not see a step change in software, even if vcore increased by that much


Not in my case because there are no voltage read points on my board, I have already tried. And I have had plenty reason not trust my Vcore readings because they have behaved irregularly, but it is the only thing I have to go off of. Not long ago I was advocating ignoring the Vcore readings because we didn't have any control over it, but that isn't necessarily true. The reading on HWMonitor can be used to help adjust the VID accordingly. Sure it might be off by slight margins, but it can still help you to achieve stability.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I'm with you Skylake-E will be my next upgrade. Haswell-E will most likely be just as disappointing in my eyes, and by the time Skylake-E is out, games, and a lot more programs can actually utilize some freaking cores.


Hehe, I said Skylake-E because that's the only architecture after Broadwell I can recall off the top of my head.

I'm looking for hardcore chess performance and that means having as many, highly-clocked cores as possibly. Houdini 3 supports up to 32 cores.

Granted once I wait around for Skylake-E, the extra cores will no doubt be useful in non-chess tasks, in games too!


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Hehe, I said Skylake-E because that's the only architecture after Broadwell I can recall off the top of my head.
> I'm looking for hardcore chess performance and that means having as many, highly-clocked cores as possibly. Houdini 3 supports up to 32 cores.
> 
> Granted once I wait around for Skylake-E, the extra cores will no doubt be useful in non-chess tasks, in games too!


I just feel by the time Skylake-E is here, my 4670k will start to show her age, even on a daily OC of 4.5GHz.


----------



## RushiMP

Update. I was able to increase the core speed and decrease the vCore. LinX Stable.



Core: 4800
Cache: 4500
Vcore: 1.375
Cache: 1.275

Everything else the same.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steven88*
> 
> Whats the difference between HWMonitor and HWInfo? Is it better than CPU-Z? I've been using CPU-Z and RealTemp Tech Inferno edition, and it's worked quite well.


I think this depends on your board. I don't see anything wrong with latest CPU-Z personally, it basically matches what I have in BIOS, same for Realtemp TI. HWInfo64 and HWMonitor are questionable at best because I see my volts go down to 0 often and then when they do jump back up, they're always 0.02v more than in BIOS or those other 2 programs (latest version of all).

I also don't believe CPU-Z 1.64v, I don't see why Manual mode would drop volts like Adaptive and that is supposedly the only program that shows it correctly.


----------



## Hyolyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushiMP*
> 
> Update. I was able to increase the core speed and decrease the vCore. LinX Stable.
> 
> 
> 
> Core: 4800
> Cache: 4500
> Vcore: 1.375
> Cache: 1.275
> 
> Everything else the same.


What cooling system is that on? Is it delided?


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> I think this depends on your board. I don't see anything wrong with latest CPU-Z personally, it basically matches what I have in BIOS, same for Realtemp TI. HWInfo64 and HWMonitor are questionable at best because I see my volts go down to 0 often and then when they do jump back up, they're always 0.02v more than in BIOS or those other 2 programs (latest version of all).
> 
> I also don't believe CPU-Z 1.64v, I don't see why Manual mode would drop volts like Adaptive and that is supposedly the only program that shows it correctly.


CPUz will display your VID (give or take a thousandth of a volt) and not the actual core voltage. HWinfo is totally wrong on my board and displays 0.000V on idle, but HWMonitor seems to display the correct core voltage. It usually is around 0.020-0.030V above your VID. In theory the FIVR (integrated voltage regulator) draws extra to offset droop, whereas before it was up to the overclocker to adjust LLC. LLC now directly effects CPU Input voltage because that is about all the motherboard has control over. So essentially we are all at the mercy of the integrated regulator and it decides what voltage to actually use, although it is usually around the same offset (0.020V).

But we want more people to list both so we can see if it more or less constant or if it varies depending on the amount of voltage. As Wizzie stated it can vary, especially with more extreme overclocks getting up to 0.040V spike under load.


----------



## RushiMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hyolyn*
> 
> What cooling system is that on? Is it delided?


Corsair H100 on a naked die.


----------



## BoredErica

Had some giggles by turning CPU to 4.7ghz, 4.3ghz uncore, 7970 ghz edition OC'ed to 1265mhz for GPU core speed. I got 8.03 for Cinebench on 4670k.

And this...



Tehehehehehehehehehe

Only 3.1% higher PCMark score though compared to my day-to-day settings.


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> It's been a while since I did the testing with it, but I was not stable at 4.4 @ 1.335V with VCCIOD at Auto. When I changed to +0.05V I was then able to be stable. I think it took 1.35V with IOD in Auto, but I can't remember for sure. I've tried playing with it to get 4.5 but I haven't gotten anything stable enough to tell what effect it has at that speed. But it was pretty conclusive that it helped stability at 4.4, at least for my chip.
> 
> Based on all the differing results we are seeing though, I'm starting to wonder how much validity some of these changes have as "across the board" solutions. With so many variables it could really be down to an individual chip, where one thing helps one chip and something completely different helps another. I think my chip has a poor overclocking ring bus, which may be why IOD seemed to help me, but that may not apply to someone else's chip. Everyone may need to find their own limiting factor and then find the counter specific to it.


AUTO for VCCIO-D on my M6H sets +0.1 offset. Maybe because I have 4 sticks of RAM. According to what the manual says, it should only affect memory overclocks. But I'm sure even Asus don't know everything about overclocking Haswell. It's one weird CPU.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushiMP*
> 
> Corsair H100 on a naked die.


Your stats have been updated and you have been approved for picture verification: Linpack, 45minutes.

Grats, nice overclock!


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> CPUz will display your VID (give or take a thousandth of a volt) and not the actual core voltage. HWinfo is totally wrong on my board and displays 0.000V on idle, but HWMonitor seems to display the correct core voltage. It usually is around 0.020-0.030V above your VID. In theory the FIVR (integrated voltage regulator) draws extra to offset droop, whereas before it was up to the overclocker to adjust LLC. LLC now directly effects CPU Input voltage because that is about all the motherboard has control over. So essentially we are all at the mercy of the integrated regulator and it decides what voltage to actually use, although it is usually around the same offset (0.020V).
> 
> But we want more people to list both so we can see if it more or less constant or if it varies depending on the amount of voltage. As Wizzie stated it can vary, especially with more extreme overclocks getting up to 0.040V spike under load.


*Upcoming changes in the next release: (HWInfo)*


Added option to disable flushing of file buffers during start.
*Added several new Intel CPU models* and SSPEC codes.
Added reporting of SATA HIPM and DIPM.
Fixed crash on some Windows 8.1 systems.
Added support of ITE IT8790E.
*Enhanced sensor monitoring on Gigabyte Z87-OC and Z87X-UD5H.*
Rewritten drive detection method for more flexibility.
Drive sensors order change on many systems, so a layout order reset and reconfiguration of plugins might be required.
Added ability to detect current SATA transfer rate for certain controllers.
*Fixed showing of nonsense sensor values on some systems.*
Enhanced sensor monitoring on Foxconn H77 series.
Download pre-release: v4.23, Build 1990


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomxlr8*
> 
> Is everyone here purchasing aida or is there some cut down free version?


My free trial expired so I don't have it any longer.


----------



## killaho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushiMP*
> 
> Update. I was able to increase the core speed and decrease the vCore. LinX Stable.
> 
> 
> 
> Core: 4800
> Cache: 4500
> Vcore: 1.375
> Cache: 1.275
> 
> Everything else the same.


Did you have to disable Hyperthreading for it to be stable at that speed?


----------



## Spudinske

How am I supposed to set my adaptive voltage correctly? Doesn't the base change with the multiplier and plus stress testing adds extra voltage on top of that. So how the heck am I supposed to accurately set it?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spudinske*
> 
> How am I supposed to set my adaptive voltage correctly? Doesn't the base change with the multiplier and plus stress testing adds extra voltage on top of that. So how the heck am I supposed to accurately set it?


If you're stable in manual you should be stable under adaptive.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomxlr8*
> 
> Skyn3t, that looks like a fair bit of vcore for 45x. Im new to this but just in case it helps you, increasing vccin a fair bit helped me to stabilise at 1.32.
> unless you are on adaptive, which would make sense with the higher vcore as my mobo does that too.


My VCCIN is 1.9. do you know how high we can go with VCCIN?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tioslash*
> 
> Hi there. Have you tried to download CPU-z version 1.64 and see if shows the voltage dropping on idle?


alll 1.6x reads the voltage correctly. at least in my mobo. I probe my mobo last night all voltages read's correctly software to probe are the same I just found two variance in voltage 0.01.

*I already know that I posted it.







*

4770k Probe and software read's the same As a promise I did probe my mobo today and here are the result Idle and under load included screen shot.
Probe points on Asus MVI Formula
Software used
Asus AI suite 3, HWiNFO, HwMonitor & CPU-Z.

*IDLE*

V-in - 1.75
*V-core - 1.37*
*IO-D - 1.01*
*IO-A - 1.01*
SA - 0.88
*RING - 1.26*
DRAM - 1.51
PCH - 1.04
PCH-IO 1.50
___________________

*Underload*

V-in - 1.75
*V-core - 1.38*
*IO-D - 1.02*
*IO-A - 1.02*
SA - 0.88
*RING - 1.27*
DRAM - 1.51
PCH - 1.04
PCH-IO - 1.50
For better reading right click on this image and open new tab to full screen.


Post your comments.

:thumb

Post your comments.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrX1991*
> 
> I dont know what are you talking about... CPUZ 1.66.1 reads that voltage I have set in BIOS, older versions read 0.897 all the time. Maybe Yours board sensors are innacurate, but on MSI it reads the value as it should.


same here.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *minimindy21*
> 
> CPUZ shows the VID, tried different versions on 2 asus boards and a gigabyte board.
> 
> EDIT: ok i lied, 1.64 seems to show the right vcore in cpu-z. Weird because I tested this version not long ago


It reads right for me. 1.6x
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Asus boards don't seem to report the voltage correctly, at least not on most monitoring software.
> Try increasing VCCIOD if you haven't already. That helped me.


It does report right. as you can see above in my first post. it doescontinue here.

Can you guys check with me if anything here is wrong that makes my voltage running at max all the time? I may missing something but I have been busy and stress in the last few days. It may be right in front of me but i can't nail it somehow. I already checked my voltage with probe and it show max voltage always and i don't like it at all. my core clock does downclock but voltage stays up. @ 1.36v

Bellow are all my settings.


----------



## Spudinske

My asus maximus vi hero board had CPU core voltage offset and Additional turbo mode cpu core voltage under the adaptive option. Do I mess with both? Also my cpu is requiring 1.245 to be stable at 4.3ghz. Is this way below average? Currently I'm trying to get 4.5 with stock cache ratio and I'm already up to 1.3v and it still isn't remotely stable.

Also I'm noticing that in cpu-z with a 44 multiplier, that it constantly drops down to 42 every few seconds in prime. Is that a problem?


----------



## BoredErica

skynet as my guide said, 2.0 or under is safe. 2.2 reported a dead CPU but a few extreme overclocks venture past that voltage.

CPUZ for me doesn't show correct voltage under load.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> skyn3t as my guide said, 2.0 or under is safe. 2.2 reported a dead CPU but a few extreme overclocks venture past that voltage.
> 
> CPUZ for me doesn't show correct voltage under load.












here everything read good in my end, but my voltage never downvoltage dunno why I love to find out what is causing it to max voltage.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here everything read good in my end, but my voltage never downvoltage dunno why I love to find out what is causing it to max voltage.


Max voltage for VCCIN or Vcore?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Max voltage for VCCIN or Vcore?


vcore it always show 1.376


----------



## lolwatpear

anyone find if LLC helped anyone's stability/overclock? I don't see that mentioned much.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolwatpear*
> 
> anyone find if LLC helped anyone's stability/overclock? I don't see that mentioned much.


Just seems annoying and in the way and useless to me.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> vcore it always show 1.376


Is windows power settings on balanced? Are Cstates enabled up to C7? Is Vcore voltage mode set to adaptive?

All t hose variations between motherboards really screw people over when we're trying to iron out any possible issues because for example, adaptive isn't even in Gigabyte's vocabulary.


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spudinske*
> 
> How am I supposed to set my adaptive voltage correctly? Doesn't the base change with the multiplier and plus stress testing adds extra voltage on top of that. So how the heck am I supposed to accurately set it?


First off, it will be different on all boards (gigabyte doesn't have an adaptive setting), but you should be able to select between adaptive, manual (override), and offset modes for your core voltage. This is how it is on my Asus Gryphon, but it will vary from board to board.

Setting the adaptive voltage will set the max turbo voltage allowed, so it won't effect voltages for other C states (lower multis), the board and CPU will take care of that. You don't ever want to run synthetic stress tests while using adaptive voltage. You can run (and are advised to run) non AVX stress tests after switching to adaptive. A few examples are Cinebench, video compression software, benchmark software (3D Mark, Heaven, Valley, etc), or even long gaming runs. You want to first find your max turbo voltage in manual mode through synthetic stress testing (don't use only one). Then once you've found your stable voltage switch to adaptive and enter the same "max voltage". The one thing I can't tell you is exactly how to switch to adaptive in your BIOS because they are all a little different. On my board you select the voltage mode and then new options appear beneath it for you to enter the values. Asus also allows the use of an offset with adaptive so if you are getting crashes at lower multis (or at idle) you can raise the offset to get more voltage in lower C states too.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here everything read good in my end, but my voltage never downvoltage dunno why I love to find out what is causing it to max voltage.


It's probably that you are using a manual voltage and Asus is applying the same rules for manual voltage that applied for Sandy and Ivy. In manual the voltage won't drop - that's what offset and adaptive are for. Gigabyte has theirs set up to drop in manual because their manual is essentially adaptive. So it's probably working correctly.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Just seems annoying and in the way and useless to me.
> Is windows power settings on balanced? Are Cstates enabled up to C7? Is Vcore voltage mode set to adaptive?
> 
> All t hose variations between motherboards really screw people over when we're trying to iron out any possible issues because for example, adaptive isn't even in Gigabyte's vocabulary.


check this post right above all my settings there #post 1942


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> check this post right above all my settings there #post 1942


Try setting up an offset instead of using manual.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Try setting up an offset instead of using manual.


start all over again LOL makes me


----------



## BoredErica

Sigh.
Time to peer into JJ's lengthy videos, lol.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> start all over again LOL makes me


No kidding. I don't see any other option though.

I wonder if your board has a different sensor chip on it than the other Asus boards, and that's why you get voltage readings when the Z87 Pro and Plus boards don't seem to.


----------



## Spudinske

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> First off, it will be different on all boards (gigabyte doesn't have an adaptive setting), but you should be able to select between adaptive, manual (override), and offset modes for your core voltage. This is how it is on my Asus Gryphon, but it will vary from board to board.
> 
> Setting the adaptive voltage will set the max turbo voltage allowed, so it won't effect voltages for other C states (lower multis), the board and CPU will take care of that. You don't ever want to run synthetic stress tests while using adaptive voltage. You can run (and are advised to run) non AVX stress tests after switching to adaptive. A few examples are Cinebench, video compression software, benchmark software (3D Mark, Heaven, Valley, etc), or even long gaming runs. You want to first find your max turbo voltage in manual mode through synthetic stress testing (don't use only one). Then once you've found your stable voltage switch to adaptive and enter the same "max voltage". The one thing I can't tell you is exactly how to switch to adaptive in your BIOS because they are all a little different. On my board you select the voltage mode and then new options appear beneath it for you to enter the values. Asus also allows the use of an offset with adaptive so if you are getting crashes at lower multis (or at idle) you can raise the offset to get more voltage in lower C states too.


Yea I knew most of that already but your last few sentences are what I think make me understand the difference between between the offset and addition turbo cpu voltage underneath adaptive mode. So put whatever voltage to let the oc run at idle into offset and then the difference between idle voltage and load voltage into addition cpu voltage.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> No kidding. I don't see any other option though.
> 
> I wonder if your board has a different sensor chip on it than the other Asus boards, and that's why you get voltage readings when the Z87 Pro and Plus boards don't seem to.


Good point im going to check it. I just booted into windows on offset mode


----------



## skyn3t

On my first boot I used the same +volt to set the offset so vcore was reading 1.522v @ 4.5 cuz I added +0.304 on top of 1.074v by default.
in my previews manual settings voltage was 1.376v @ 4.5 so I when back to UEFI and lowered -0.144 on the offset and now my voltages reads 1.376v and core down clock with voltage









+rep


----------



## steven88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spudinske*
> 
> My asus maximus vi hero board had CPU core voltage offset and Additional turbo mode cpu core voltage under the adaptive option. Do I mess with both? Also my cpu is requiring 1.245 to be stable at 4.3ghz. Is this way below average? Currently I'm trying to get 4.5 with stock cache ratio and I'm already up to 1.3v and it still isn't remotely stable.
> 
> *Also I'm noticing that in cpu-z with a 44 multiplier, that it constantly drops down to 42 every few seconds in prime. Is that a problem?*


I noticed it did this on a friend's Z87 Sabertooth and 4670k. I have no idea what would cause this....another member on here reported the same thing with his 4670k....it would bounce from 45 to 42 every few seconds in CPU-Z. He did say his 4770k did NOT have this problem though.


----------



## Spudinske

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steven88*
> 
> I noticed it did this on a friend's Z87 Sabertooth and 4670k. I have no idea what would cause this....another member on here reported the same thing with his 4670k....it would bounce from 45 to 42 every few seconds in CPU-Z. He did say his 4770k did NOT have this problem though.


Well dam, does this mean faulty board or cpu?


----------



## steven88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spudinske*
> 
> Well dam, does this mean faulty board or cpu?


I have zero idea....I never really did further diagnosis since I don't live close to my friend. Also the other guy in this thread who reported a similar situation....he never really followed up with it either, considering his 4770k never did it....only his 4670k....he probably just gave up too?

I have a Maximus 6 Hero waiting to be installed...I'll let you know how mine goes....but judging by all the reports here, it seems like this problem is VERY rare.


----------



## Spudinske

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steven88*
> 
> I have zero idea....I never really did further diagnosis since I don't live close to my friend. Also the other guy in this thread who reported a similar situation....he never really followed up with it either, considering his 4770k never did it....only his 4670k....he probably just gave up too?
> 
> I have a Maximus 6 Hero waiting to be installed...I'll let you know how mine goes....but judging by all the reports here, it seems like this problem is VERY rare.


Guess I might have to contact Asus if this is rare then. I don't have any extra cpu's to test with.


----------



## BoredErica

Uncore has been extended to 4.2ghz. Uncore voltage in BIOS set from 1.27 to 1.28v. Hope I don't get burned for this with a crash when I go to sleep. I've still got to get my chess work out.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Uncore has been extended to 4.2ghz. Uncore voltage in BIOS set from 1.27 to 1.28v. Hope I don't get burned for this with a crash when I go to sleep. I've still got to get my chess work out.


I wish I had your willingness to run high voltages.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spudinske*
> 
> Also I'm noticing that in cpu-z with a 44 multiplier, that it constantly drops down to 42 every few seconds in prime. Is that a problem?


Yeah, I see this behaviour also. Prime does not load it 100% all the time, as soon as mine dropped to 99% use, the Multi dropped.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> I wonder if your board has a different sensor chip on it than the other Asus boards, and that's why you get voltage readings when the Z87 Pro and Plus boards don't seem to.


If HWInfo64 is anything to go by.. he's getting the same readings as my Pro board and the sensor is the same. Of course I can't do manual checks like he can..


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steven88*
> 
> I noticed it did this on a friend's Z87 Sabertooth and 4670k. I have no idea what would cause this....another member on here reported the same thing with his 4670k....it would bounce from 45 to 42 every few seconds in CPU-Z. He did say his 4770k did NOT have this problem though.


My M6H + 4770K has the exact same behavior.

Plus, my BCLK seems to shoot to 102MHz randomly while stress testing!!! That is like going up an entire multiplier which is definitely not stable.

I need a new BIOS for my M6H. :-/ something that only requires me to set the Vcore and Multiplier to overclock. Having two many options is bad.


----------



## Spudinske

So I can't reach 4.5ghz @ 1.3v with 35x cache. Is my cpu a really horrible one? I'm wondering if I should have it switched out.


----------



## eddward

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Your settings have been charted and you have qualified for picture verification for Aida64 for 30 minutes.
> 
> Grats.
> 
> I think your chip is a little below average. But not by much, no sweat.


thanks,
here you are "better" proof of stability, 2h AIDA64


btw I forget to mention that VCCIN is set to 1.820V in bios


----------



## BrX1991

Anyone knows better software to control or manage fan speeds? Because MSI's Command Center is not what I am looking for, and speedfan is not controlling fans on my board at all. Are there any alternatives?


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> My M6H + 4770K has the exact same behavior.
> 
> Plus, my BCLK seems to shoot to 102MHz randomly while stress testing!!! That is like going up an entire multiplier which is definitely not stable.
> 
> I need a new BIOS for my M6H. :-/ something that only requires me to set the Vcore and Multiplier to overclock. Having two many options is bad.


There is a setting on your M6H called CPU strap and its probably in auto? I believe leaving that in auto allows the bios to move the bclk around. Adjust it from auto and that might help you.


----------



## RushiMP

I also posted in the degradation thread, but I figured you guys might want to know.

For the first time in almost 15 years I have successfully degraded a chip. I thought I have everything dialed in was getting ready to play some BF3. Had some lockups and thought I might have killed one of my Titans, tried to make sure it was not the cpu and now it will not Prime, LinX, or Fold at overclocked or stock speed. The chip is naked with a Corsair H100 directly on the die. Temperatures never exceeded 75C.

Now when I attempt to use Chrome I get artifacts and with games I get lockups or crashes to the desktop. It fails almost instantly on Prime95 and LinX. Can the integration of chipset functions into the CPU make a video card seem degraded?

Previsouly Stable:
-4770K at 4.8 Ghz with initial testing at 1.45V and stability found at 1.375V
-Cache at 4.5 with testing at 1.3V and stability at 1.275V
-Vrin 2.0V | LLC 100%
-Remaining voltages all approximately +0.1 over Auto values at stock speed.

I will be picking up another CPU this afternoon, hopefully I do not have to RMA one of the Titans. I enjoy overclocking, but I think I need to stop wasting time trying to get that last 5%. This time around I will probably stick to 1.25V and just be satisfied with what it gives me.

Is there a consensus on which batch I should look for?


----------



## Hyolyn

Set blck to 100, with the low latency settings there is no real need to leave these on auto.

This are just the ones you mess with if you don't wanna change the divider which will just leave more heat with rougly the same performance, as said by sin08. (IIRC)

Strap and blck should be the same and if you change them you should also change the calibration thing(can't remember the name in english).

How many times in IBT would you guys call stable set at a run of 10?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



IntelBurnTest v2.54
Created by AgentGOD

Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-4770K CPU @ 3.50GHz
Clock Speed: 3.50 GHz
Active Physical Cores: 8
Total System Memory: 8129 MB

Stress Level: Standard (1024 MB)
Testing started on 9/5/2013 9:32:17 PM
Time (s)Speed (GFlops)Result
[21:32:30] 7.530118.71483.156799e-002
[21:32:43] 7.559118.24713.156799e-002
[21:32:57] 7.583117.88503.156799e-002
[21:33:10] 7.566118.14033.156799e-002
[21:33:23] 7.483119.45543.156799e-002
[21:33:36] 7.525118.78713.156799e-002
[21:33:49] 7.539118.56583.156799e-002
[21:34:02] 7.537118.59353.156799e-002
[21:34:15] 7.521118.85753.156799e-002
[21:34:28] 7.510119.02113.156799e-002
Testing ended on 9/5/2013 9:34:28 PM
Test Result: Success.



Passed 3 time in a row now, how many times should you suggest?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushiMP*
> 
> I also posted in the degradation thread, but I figured you guys might want to know.
> 
> For the first time in almost 15 years I have successfully degraded a chip. I thought I have everything dialed in was getting ready to play some BF3. Had some lockups and thought I might have killed one of my Titans, tried to make sure it was not the cpu and now it will not Prime, LinX, or Fold at overclocked or stock speed. The chip is naked with a Corsair H100 directly on the die. Temperatures never exceeded 75C.
> 
> Now when I attempt to use Chrome I get artifacts and with games I get lockups or crashes to the desktop. It fails almost instantly on Prime95 and LinX. Can the integration of chipset functions into the CPU make a video card seem degraded?
> 
> Previsouly Stable:
> -4770K at 4.8 Ghz with initial testing at 1.45V and stability found at 1.375V
> -Cache at 4.5 with testing at 1.3V and stability at 1.275V
> -Vrin 2.0V | LLC 100%
> -Remaining voltages all approximately +0.1 over Auto values at stock speed.
> 
> I will be picking up another CPU this afternoon, hopefully I do not have to RMA one of the Titans. I enjoy overclocking, but I think I need to stop wasting time trying to get that last 5%. This time around I will probably stick to 1.25V and just be satisfied with what it gives me.
> 
> Is there a consensus on which batch I should look for?


Well it's already stated you shouldn't go over 1.4 in vcore so that might be one reason, also your uncore is high, very high.

Even if temp's do not always pass the limit there's electronic migration and so on to consider with voltages.

Ps. The only reason i believe a cpu could degrade a gpu would be from bottlenecking, also considering you have titan sli it might just be your cpu that needs additional tweaking or settings on your motherboard.(just theorizing)


----------



## l0rdraiden

4670k + Asus Plus

In the bios I have change the ratio to 44 for all CPU's.
Then I have enable the adaptive mode, the voltage adaptative offset field is set to Auto and the Additional Turbo Mode CPU Core Voltage field is set on 1.2

I'm running prime95 and the CPU VCORE has jumps up to 1.28, despite the limit is 1.2. I guess this is because the AVX instructions of Prime95.

If I increase the bclk to 120 and the multiplier to 36-37, That would mean that I can achieve also the same performance around 4.4ghz, using less voltage?
What other things are affected by the BCLK? ram freq?
I know how to lower down the RAM freq in order not to overclock it.
But what else would I need to lower down (because is affected by the BCLK) to only oc the CPU freq? CPU cache?

There is any warning against the use of BCLK for overclocking? any disadvantage?

What is the uncore? I can't find this setting in asus bios
And about the CPU cache? can I keep it in auto?


----------



## Spritanium

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spudinske*
> 
> So I can't reach 4.5ghz @ 1.3v with 35x cache. Is my cpu a really horrible one? I'm wondering if I should have it switched out.


I can't even get 4.2ghz at 1.3v.

If you ask me, Intel should offer free replacements for K chips that don't overclock well. Considering that's the entire point of the K chips.


----------



## Spudinske

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spritanium*
> 
> I can't even get 4.2ghz at 1.3v.
> 
> If you ask me, Intel should offer free replacements for K chips that don't overclock well. Considering that's the entire point of the K chips.


I'm just wondering if our cpu's are of the norm or if they're at the outskirts of bad and if should get another one.


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Storm*
> 
> There is a setting on your M6H called CPU strap and its probably in auto? I believe leaving that in auto allows the bios to move the bclk around. Adjust it from auto and that might help you.


i set it to 100.0 manually, but that didn't make much difference. i also played with Spread Spectrum. no good. then Filter PLL setting setting. no change.

i don't want to jinx anything, but i think *SB PLL* fixes the problem considerably compared to the *AUTO/LC PLL* setting for *PLL Selection setting*. ironically, LC PLL is what you should use when the BLCK is low. (i.e stock or around that).

previosly, i couldn't get OCCT to pass 45min without error with 43x/1.26V/LC PLL. but managed to run 43x/1.25V/SB PLL for 1.5hrs before i stopped it. now i'm trying 43x/1.23V/SB PLL where as with LC PLL it would have given an instant BSOD (i mean, within 5 min). now i'm into 30min. weird ha?

and when i checked the OCCT's reading, it still goes up to 102MHz BCLK, but it took a hell of a lot of time to register that first. with LC PLL, it hit 102MHz BCLK within seconds or couple of minutes, but with SB PLL, it took 10minutes to register the 102MHz PLL.

Call me crazy! I think there definitely is something wrong with the BIOS. I've posted on ROG forums and asked Raja to see if there is really something wrong in the BIOS. i hope he checks it, finds that 0there is an issue, and fix it in the next BIOS.


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l0rdraiden*
> 
> 4670k + Asus Plus
> 
> In the bios I have change the ratio to 44 for all CPU's.
> Then I have enable the adaptive mode, the voltage adaptative offset field is set to Auto and the Additional Turbo Mode CPU Core Voltage field is set on 1.2
> 
> I'm running prime95 and the CPU VCORE has jumps up to 1.28, despite the limit is 1.2. I guess this is because the AVX instructions of Prime95.
> 
> If I increase the bclk to 120 and the multiplier to 36-37, That would mean that I can achieve also the same performance around 4.4ghz, using less voltage?
> What other things are affected by the BCLK? ram freq?
> I know how to lower down the RAM freq in order not to overclock it.
> But what else would I need to lower down (because is affected by the BCLK) to only oc the CPU freq? CPU cache?
> 
> There is any warning against the use of BCLK for overclocking? any disadvantage?
> 
> What is the uncore? I can't find this setting in asus bios
> And about the CPU cache? can I keep it in auto?


first of all, you won't be able to run 120MHz BCLK. you will be able to run 125MHz BCLK by changing the strap to 125MHz from the default 100MHz. 120MHz is still running in the 100MHz strap, and BCLK affects everything from memory, PCI-E, uncore. using 125 strap, you will still keep the others running at 100MHz (maybe uncore will get 125MHz as well - not sure as i have not tried it).

you will run into lockups and graphics corruption in games by overclocking the BCLK. stick to 100MHz since you paid for the K chip to live an easier life.

now, i don't know how the FIVR increases the Vcore when AVX loads are present. if it does by looking at the core clock, then you won't see a difference between 100x45 and 125x36. but if it does that by looking at the multiplier, then running 125MHz strap will make the voltage bump insignificant because 36x is almost same as stock multiplier. i guess you could be our guinea pig. XD

but since you have an Asus board, if your PSU allows your to enable C6, C7 states, then setting manual Vcore will still drop the Vcore to those low levels at idle as if it was using adaptive or offset mode. i would try this first.









uncore is called Cache Ratio in Asus boards. initially when you are trying to find the best Core Clocks, set the min = max = 35 and set the Cache Voltage to AUTO. Once you have found the highest Core Clock that your cooling/guts let you achieve, slowly increase the cache ratio until you lose stability. never sacrifice Core multiplier for a higher Cache Ratio.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spritanium*
> 
> I can't even get 4.2ghz at 1.3v.
> 
> If you ask me, Intel should offer free replacements for K chips that don't overclock well. Considering that's the entire point of the K chips.


No they shouldn't. Because everybody and their mother would want a new chip even if it hit 4.5 stable. They don't say you'll get a good overclock, they just allow you to overclock since it's an unlocked chip.


----------



## l0rdraiden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> first of all, you won't be able to run 120MHz BCLK. you will be able to run 125MHz BCLK by changing the strap to 125MHz from the default 100MHz. 120MHz is still running in the 100MHz strap, and BCLK affects everything from memory, PCI-E, uncore. using 125 strap, you will still keep the others running at 100MHz (maybe uncore will get 125MHz as well - not sure as i have not tried it).
> 
> you will run into lockups and graphics corruption in games by overclocking the BCLK. stick to 100MHz since you paid for the K chip to live an easier life.
> 
> now, i don't know how the FIVR increases the Vcore when AVX loads are present. if it does by looking at the core clock, then you won't see a difference between 100x45 and 125x36. but if it does that by looking at the multiplier, then running 125MHz strap will make the voltage bump insignificant because 36x is almost same as stock multiplier. i guess you could be our guinea pig. XD
> 
> but since you have an Asus board, if your PSU allows your to enable C6, C7 states, then setting manual Vcore will still drop the Vcore to those low levels at idle as if it was using adaptive or offset mode. i would try this first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uncore is called Cache Ratio in Asus boards. initially when you are trying to find the best Core Clocks, set the min = max = 35 and set the Cache Voltage to AUTO. Once you have found the highest Core Clock that your cooling/guts let you achieve, slowly increase the cache ratio until you lose stability. never sacrifice Core multiplier for a higher Cache Ratio.


Many thanks for your answer, I think that I will let alone the BCLK xD
Regarding my PSU, is "Haswell ready", so it should work, I will try your advice using manual vcore.
And regarding the uncore/cache Ratio, what is the default in 4670K? 35?
I guess the idea of having min max at 35 is having it as maximum while testing the CPU freq stability? but once I find I uncore ratio that works... min should be auto and max the new value (35, 36...)


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l0rdraiden*
> 
> Many thanks for your answer, I think that I will let alone the BCLK xD
> Regarding my PSU, is "Haswell ready", so it should work, I will try your advice using manual vcore.
> And regarding the uncore/cache Ratio, what is the default in 4670K? 35?
> I guess the idea of having min max at 35 is having it as maximum while testing the CPU freq stability? but once I find I uncore ratio that works... min should be auto and max the new value (35, 36...)


Yes or you can run core at min = max as well. Not sure if you would save some power by running uncore at a low ratio when idle.


----------



## Hyolyn

Do you guys thing reaching ibt 98c in a warm ambient temp, let's say 22-24c is okay? I mean there's no way i will reach that high from regular temperatures, and i still have the chance to delid and whatever else.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l0rdraiden*
> 
> Many thanks for your answer, I think that I will let alone the BCLK xD
> Regarding my PSU, is "Haswell ready", so it should work, I will try your advice using manual vcore.
> And regarding the uncore/cache Ratio, what is the default in 4670K? 35?
> I guess the idea of having min max at 35 is having it as maximum while testing the CPU freq stability? but once I find I uncore ratio that works... min should be auto and max the new value (35, 36...)


If you had read the guide that is the original post of this thread, you would find the default core and uncore of 4670k for be 3.4, 3.5 for 4770k respectively.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hyolyn*
> 
> Do you guys thing reaching ibt 98c in a warm ambient temp, let's say 22-24c is okay? I mean there's no way i will reach that high from regular temperatures, and i still have the chance to delid and whatever else.


IBT is ridiculously hot.

Therefore, yes.

Just don't run IBT for too long.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> I wish I had your willingness to run high voltages.
> 
> Hey, you never submitted your settings to the chart!


----------



## Hyolyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> IBT is ridiculously hot.
> Therefore, yes.
> 
> Just don't run IBT for too long.


Guys, based on the offset what would be a limit to set on System Agent Offset, Digital / Analog i put them all at 0.110 is that to high?

If anyone is running a stable 4.4 with a below averge chip please tell me what your put yours at so i have a reference.

Getting soooo tired of this, all i want is a stable 4.4 and i'll be fine.



I'm getting cluelesso n what voltage to edit since it doesn't seem to matter if i put vcore at 1.280 or 1.360


----------



## l0rdraiden

I'm having micro disconections (4-5 secs) while playing TF2, could this be because of the OC?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l0rdraiden*
> 
> I'm having micro disconections (4-5 secs) while playing TF2, could this be because of the OC?


That's pretty easy to figure out. Remove OC and see if problem persists.


----------



## Spritanium

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> No they shouldn't. Because everybody and their mother would want a new chip even if it hit 4.5 stable. They don't say you'll get a good overclock, they just allow you to overclock since it's an unlocked chip.


I just think there should be a certain standard of quality that K chips should have to live up to.


----------



## YerMother

De-lidding 4670K

Really does work









FYI


----------



## Menphisto

Is a uncore voltage of 1.22v ok for 24/7 use or does it cause any damage?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YerMother*
> 
> De-lidding 4670K
> 
> Really does work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FYI


We know delidding actually lowers temps.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spritanium*
> 
> I just think there should be a certain standard of quality that K chips should have to live up to.


My standard is better performance than last generation when both are overclocked by 10% margin.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushiMP*
> 
> I also posted in the degradation thread, but I figured you guys might want to know.
> 
> For the first time in almost 15 years I have successfully degraded a chip. I thought I have everything dialed in was getting ready to play some BF3. Had some lockups and thought I might have killed one of my Titans, tried to make sure it was not the cpu and now it will not Prime, LinX, or Fold at overclocked or stock speed. The chip is naked with a Corsair H100 directly on the die. Temperatures never exceeded 75C.
> 
> Now when I attempt to use Chrome I get artifacts and with games I get lockups or crashes to the desktop. It fails almost instantly on Prime95 and LinX. Can the integration of chipset functions into the CPU make a video card seem degraded?
> 
> Previsouly Stable:
> -4770K at 4.8 Ghz with initial testing at 1.45V and stability found at 1.375V
> -Cache at 4.5 with testing at 1.3V and stability at 1.275V
> -Vrin 2.0V | LLC 100%
> -Remaining voltages all approximately +0.1 over Auto values at stock speed.
> 
> I will be picking up another CPU this afternoon, hopefully I do not have to RMA one of the Titans. I enjoy overclocking, but I think I need to stop wasting time trying to get that last 5%. This time around I will probably stick to 1.25V and just be satisfied with what it gives me.
> 
> Is there a consensus on which batch I should look for?


Are you sure it's not the GPU that's bonked? Try CPU's integrated GPU.
Please keep us filled in on what you find out. If indeed 1.45v Vcore and 1.275 Vring can cause degradation some of us are about to hit major problems.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eddward*
> 
> thanks,
> here you are "better" proof of stability, 2h AIDA64
> 
> 
> btw I forget to mention that VCCIN is set to 1.820V in bios
> Please use HWmonitor or HWinfo's readings next time. But because you've already submitted a picture in the past with HWinfo and your Vcore/VID figures check out from last time and Aida's reading is your VID I'll accept it.
> Updated to 2 hr Aida.
> VCCIN values noted.


----------



## l0rdraiden

I was using adaptative mode to get the Freq and CPU voltage scale with the CPU FREQ.

I have put now the voltage on manual and the CPU Vcore and Freq are also scaling, so what is the point of the adaptative mode?


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hyolyn*
> 
> Guys, based on the offset what would be a limit to set on System Agent Offset, Digital / Analog i put them all at 0.110 is that to high?
> 
> If anyone is running a stable 4.4 with a below averge chip please tell me what your put yours at so i have a reference.
> 
> Getting soooo tired of this, all i want is a stable 4.4 and i'll be fine.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm getting cluelesso n what voltage to edit since it doesn't seem to matter if i put vcore at 1.280 or 1.360


I'm not at home so I'm not positive these are correct (I've tried a hundred combinations, easily), but I'm using:

core 44x
cache 36x
BIOS Vcore 1.335
VRIN 1.8
Vring 1.10
VCCSA +0.05
VCCIOD +0.05
VCCIOA Auto

I can get stable at 45x but it takes 1.39V, and that seems like a crazy jump for 100 MHz.

I'll post a screenshot when i get home.


----------



## Hyolyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> I'm not at home so I'm not positive these are correct (I've tried a hundred combinations, easily), but I'm using:
> 
> core 44x
> cache 36x
> BIOS Vcore 1.335
> VRIN 1.8
> Vring 1.10
> VCCSA +0.05
> VCCIOD +0.05
> VCCIOA Auto
> 
> I can get stable at 45x but it takes 1.39V, and that seems like a crazy jump for 100 MHz.
> 
> I'll post a screenshot when i get home.


Thank you, however i solved my problem it's been so silly all this time.

It's never the vcore voltages or uncore that was my issue, it turn's out the whole thing was my memory being stupid so i replaced them and i'm super stable 
4400 / 3900 didn't try higher yet at this approach but i don't think there's a need for it now when i'm so stable for once.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hyolyn*
> 
> Thank you, however i solved my problem it's been so silly all this time.
> 
> It's never the vcore voltages or uncore that was my issue, it turn's out the whole thing was my memory being stupid so i replaced them and i'm super stable
> 4400 / 3900 didn't try higher yet at this approach but i don't think there's a need for it now when i'm so stable for once.


Lol, that's a relief. There has been too many posts so I apologize if I asked you like 50 times. What was the Bsod code you got when you Bsoded due to Ram fault?


----------



## Takinato

Well I have what I would think to be a below average chip but it's good enough for me:

Core x43
Uncore x36
Core voltage 1.3
Everything else auto
Ram 1600mhz

Tried to get 4.4 but it crashed at 1.33, anything higher then they produced temps my 212 evo couldn't keep I up.


----------



## eddward

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Please use HWmonitor or HWinfo's readings next time. But because you've already submitted a picture in the past with HWinfo and your Vcore/VID figures check out from last time and Aida's reading is your VID I'll accept it.
> Updated to 2 hr Aida.
> VCCIN values noted.


Yes I know about that, sorry. HWinfo readings were the same as yesterday, nothing changed in bios settings nor stability test. As you said, VID is on AIDA's screen 1.305V so I though it should be enough, but OK I'll add all relevant infos next time.


----------



## Hyolyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Lol, that's a relief. There has been too many posts so I apologize if I asked you like 50 times. What was the Bsod code you got when you Bsoded due to Ram fault?


The 124x // 9F(some numbers) Memory / Ram (BLCK)
The 124x // 0A0(some numbers) Core voltage

Not entirly 100% but that's what helped me at-least i'll see if it happens again although i really hope it wont --; lol ~

For a breakdown i've figured this much thanks to Sin's guide.

Ab= you are in the BIOS
A0=you are in the Windows
15 or 51= memory
03 = Get ready for a cycle.
9A = BCLK(or just normal initialization before you see the POST Screen)
95= will come up and says your PCH is being reset for BCLK change(it is normal for the board to go to 95 and then restart when you change the BCLK)
03 or 04= typical code in windows after recovering from sleep or hibernation


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eddward*
> 
> Yes I know about that, sorry. HWinfo readings were the same as yesterday, nothing changed in bios settings nor stability test. As you said, VID is on AIDA's screen 1.305V so I though it should be enough, but OK I'll add all relevant infos next time.


If you submit a screenshot make sure the Vcore (which is usually 0.020V higher than VID) reading is visible. I recommend HWMonitor because it is less info, but has all the necessities. Also if you are OC the cache/uncore then open a CPUz memory window to show your cache speed. It is helpful to everyone to see your temps (highs and lows), both your VID and Vcore, and your other voltages. It isn't a benchmarking thread, it is more to gather info to help gain a better understanding of the ins and outs of Haswell. With that being said there isn't another Haswell thread quite like this one...


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> If you submit a screenshot make sure the Vcore (which is usually 0.020V higher than VID) reading is visible. I recommend HWMonitor because it is less info, but has all the necessities. Also if you are OC the cache/uncore then open a CPUz memory window to show your cache speed. It is helpful to everyone to see your temps (highs and lows), both your VID and Vcore, and your other voltages. It isn't a benchmarking thread, it is more to gather info to help gain a better understanding of the ins and outs of Haswell. With that being said there isn't another Haswell thread quite like this one...


He submitted a snapshot of HWinfo the first time around, he forgot to do it the second time around, that's all.

DIS DA BEST HASWELL THREAD EVA









Quote:



> Originally Posted by *Takinato*
> 
> Well I have what I would think to be a below average chip but it's good enough for me:
> 
> Core x43
> Uncore x36
> Core voltage 1.3
> Everything else auto
> Ram 1600mhz
> 
> Tried to get 4.4 but it crashed at 1.33, anything higher then they produced temps my 212 evo couldn't keep I up.
> Please fill in the rest of these if you can:
> 
> Username:
> CPU Model:
> Core Multiplier: [If you used Blck strap, put what Blck and mention your resulting frequency]
> CPU VID: This is the CPU core voltage value you input into BIOS.
> Vcore: This is the CPU Vcore reading from Hwinfo or HWMonitor under load. "Load" depends on what you're stressing.
> Uncore Multiplier:
> Uncore Voltage:
> Cooling Solution:
> Stability Test: [Any test is OK, synthetic or not. List how long test is run.]
> Batch Number: [Not required but helps people.]
> Ram Speed: [The ram speed you're running. If overclocking or XMP profile, please say so. Timings not needed.]


----------



## Anusha

Do you guys have a separate Windows installation for overclocking + stress testing? I think I should create one.


----------



## Hyolyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> Do you guys have a separate Windows installation for overclocking + stress testing? I think I should create one.


No real need, corrupting your existing partition is extremely rare unless you have important tasks running on start up for whatever reason.
Earlier days when overclocking wasn't as "safe" compared to now it could easily power off to early leaving your hardrive unable to flush it's cache or stop in an important transfer, but now there's not much going on that can corrupt your OS, and if you would be to unlucky the repair usually solves everything.
However if you want to take your time, by all means there's nothing bad about using one.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hyolyn*
> 
> No real need, corrupting your existing partition is extremely rare unless you have important tasks running on start up for whatever reason.


lol ***, I've corrupted my OS countless times now with this POS chip BSOD basically under anything. Right now it's in a state that I'll have to do Win8 refresh to clean it up properly again. I hate my chip, one day it's sweet (let's ignore temps and it's a poor clocked) but then what appears stable, it BSOD the next day.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> Do you guys have a separate Windows installation for overclocking + stress testing? I think I should create one.


The lazymeter reads a 10/10!

BTW, 2000th post in this thread! w00t!

Forceman I'm stil awaiting you update of your stats.


----------



## Hyolyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> lol ***, I've corrupted my OS countless times now with this POS chip BSOD basically under anything. Right now it's in a state that I'll have to do Win8 refresh to clean it up properly again. I hate my chip, one day it's sweet (let's ignore temps and it's a poor clocked) but then what appears stable, it BSOD the next day.


Well by using that abomination of desktop/phone cross-mix of an OS you shot yourself in the foot in the first-place, windows 8 is terrible.
Sorry but that's what i think - i had it once, i'm back on Windows 7.

I like to have full control of my os, including running services and disabling unnecessary things.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> lol ***, I've corrupted my OS countless times now with this POS chip BSOD basically under anything. Right now it's in a state that I'll have to do Win8 refresh to clean it up properly again. I hate my chip, one day it's sweet (let's ignore temps and it's a poor clocked) but then what appears stable, it BSOD the next day.


I've bsoded many, many times in the past. OS is running fine.


----------



## Ghost12

Quck update now have my os up to date and drivers installed. 46 multi with 1.2= no post, 46 multi with 1.25 post but failed occt in 5 minutes. 44 multi with 1.25 and xmp 2133 ram passed occt for 30 minutes with a max 73c temp. No idea if this is good, bad or middling. Not studied enough yet and first Intel oc ever. When say occt using linpack and 90%ram.


----------



## eddward

heh. my Win7 OS survived overclocking 2500K, 3570K and 4670K with dozens times bsod, change from HDD to SDD and still feels and works like a new


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Quck update now have my os up to date and drivers installed. 46 multi with 1.2= no post, 46 multi with 1.25 post but failed occt in 5 minutes. 44 multi with 1.25 and xmp 2133 ram passed occt for 30 minutes with a max 73c temp. No idea if this is good, bad or middling. Not studied enough yet and first Intel oc ever. When say occt using linpack and 90%ram.


I understand many of the earliest guide went with the "find out what voltage required to post at 4.6" kind of mindset but I don't feel that's a good benchmark for figuring out how good your CPU is. The best way is to overclock the CPU yourself. Not posting at x46 at 1.2v doesn't mean much.

I needed a whopping 1.425v for 4.6ghz and I'm only a bit under average, kindda average. In my case majority of people would stop at 4.5 and report 1.28v, they wouldn't go on to 4.6.


----------



## Anusha

Man I should have kept my SandyBridge!

Last night I try OCCT at 43x core, 39x uncore (1.08V), 1.8V VCCIN

Vcore = 1.27V: stable for 1.5hrs (I stopped there)
Vcore = 1.25V: stable for 1.5hrs (I stopped there)
Vcore = 1.230V: crashed after 45min (no BSOD, just OCCT gave an error)
Vcore = 1.235V: had crashed (BSOD) after 1hr while I was sleeping

Vcore = 1.24V: instant BSOD (ok, within 10min)

ENOUGH! I reinstall Windows, install just OCCT and TeamViewer and AISUITE so that I can stress test from work and adjust different settings.

Vcore = 1.24V: crashes within minutes
Vcore = 1.25V: crashes within minutes. Last night it went on for 1.5hrs without a crash.

I cannot take this anymore!!!


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> Man I should have kept my SandyBridge!
> 
> Last night I try OCCT at 43x core, 39x uncore (1.08V), 1.8V VCCIN
> 
> Vcore = 1.27V: stable for 1.5hrs (I stopped there)
> Vcore = 1.25V: stable for 1.5hrs (I stopped there)
> Vcore = 1.230V: crashed after 45min (no BSOD, just OCCT gave an error)
> Vcore = 1.235V: had crashes after 1hr while I was sleeping
> 
> Vcore = 1.24V: instant BSOD
> 
> ENOUGH! I reinstall Windows, install just OCCT and TeamViewer and AISUITE so that I ca stress test from work.
> 
> Vcore = 1.24V: crashes within minutes
> Vcore = 1.25V: crashes within minutes. Last night it went on for 1.5hrs without a crash.
> 
> ***!!!!


But sandy bridge is so easy, you'd have been done long ago.

Look at all the fun you're having here!


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> But sandy bridge is so easy, you'd have been done long ago.
> 
> Look at all the fun you're having here!


Man you are so lucky you weren't near me! You would be headless by now.

I need Steamroller! Don't care how slow it is! At least it won't be a pain in the @$$.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> Man I should have kept my SandyBridge!
> 
> Last night I try OCCT at 43x core, 39x uncore (1.08V), 1.8V VCCIN
> 
> Vcore = 1.27V: stable for 1.5hrs (I stopped there)
> Vcore = 1.25V: stable for 1.5hrs (I stopped there)
> Vcore = 1.230V: crashed after 45min (no BSOD, just OCCT gave an error)
> Vcore = 1.235V: had crashed (BSOD) after 1hr while I was sleeping
> 
> Vcore = 1.24V: instant BSOD (ok, within 10min)
> 
> ENOUGH! I reinstall Windows, install just OCCT and TeamViewer and AISUITE so that I can stress test from work and adjust different settings.
> 
> Vcore = 1.24V: crashes within minutes
> Vcore = 1.25V: crashes within minutes. Last night it went on for 1.5hrs without a crash.
> 
> ***!!!!


I've seen similar behavior where it is fine one day, then fails the next with the same settings. I think it may be temp related - if I test at night I seem to have consistently better results than testing in the afternoon/early evening, even though the reported core temps are only a few degrees difference. Of course I tried running my radiator fans full speed to bring the temps back down in the afternoon and it still crashed, so who knows. Maybe it isn't the chip temp that is causing the problem but something else on the motherboard that is getting hotter during the day. Maybe I should point a fan at my RAM or something.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> I've seen similar behavior where it is fine one day, then fails the next with the same settings. I think it may be temp related - if I test at night I seem to have consistently better results than testing in the afternoon/early evening, even though the reported core temps are only a few degrees difference. Of course I tried running my radiator fans full speed to bring the temps back down in the afternoon and it still crashed, so who knows. Maybe it isn't the chip temp that is causing the problem but something else on the motherboard that is getting hotter during the day. Maybe I should point a fan at my RAM or something.


I thought about that as well but my temps stay remarkably similar throughout the whole day, it has to do with where my computer is in my house. Plus, I've crashed under chess at night before, where it is the coldest in the entire house.

If it's not CPU temp related then I should crash much more often gaming than chess as gaming puts heavy load on the GPU and it starts spewing out hot air in the case. That's not the case.

BTW, been playing BF3 last week, seems as stable if not more stable than Chess for me so...

If there is a correlation between say, hitting 75C vs 80C and crash vs no crash in temps variance like that, then the correlation isn't strong enough for me to pick that up.


----------



## batman900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> Man I should have kept my SandyBridge!
> 
> Last night I try OCCT at 43x core, 39x uncore (1.08V), 1.8V VCCIN
> 
> Vcore = 1.27V: stable for 1.5hrs (I stopped there)
> Vcore = 1.25V: stable for 1.5hrs (I stopped there)
> Vcore = 1.230V: crashed after 45min (no BSOD, just OCCT gave an error)
> Vcore = 1.235V: had crashed (BSOD) after 1hr while I was sleeping
> 
> Vcore = 1.24V: instant BSOD (ok, within 10min)
> 
> ENOUGH! I reinstall Windows, install just OCCT and TeamViewer and AISUITE so that I can stress test from work and adjust different settings.
> 
> Vcore = 1.24V: crashes within minutes
> Vcore = 1.25V: crashes within minutes. Last night it went on for 1.5hrs without a crash.
> 
> ***!!!!


I feel exactly like you. This used to be fun, now it's just like Haswell is torturing me. I have worked on this for so many hours it makes me feel stupid for wasting the time. I've tried every variation of every setting possible. I partly blame this newer version of prime95. I used to believe I was stable at 4.5 with 1.3V and temps under 90C. With version 28.1 I'm now at 1.25V for 4.3 and temps hit 97C max. Intel burn test and AIDA64 are a joke compared to this. Seriously thinking about a delid now. Prime95 28.1 may stress it a bit un-realistically but I want my OC'd chip to be able to pass the same thing it could if it was stock. Just an anal thing, I'd feel like it's somehow crippled if it couldn't.


----------



## Spudinske

When asus said 70% could reach 4.5ghz, at what voltage were they talking about? I'm trying to do 4.4ghz and I'm still not stable at 1.3v. I have a feeling that I have a very unlucky chip. Temps with h100i reach 92 with prime95 at 8k fft but 59 with 448k. I don't know if my replacement h100i is another dud or if it's my cpu.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spudinske*
> 
> When asus said 70% could reach 4.5ghz, at what voltage were they talking about? I'm trying to do 4.4ghz and I'm still not stable at 1.3v. I have a feeling that I have a very unlucky chip. Temps with h100i reach 92 with prime95 at 8k fft but 59 with 448k. I don't know if my replacement h100i is another dud or if it's my cpu.


Try reseating. Or try lapping if that doesn't work. They might not be touching very well, you might be using too much thermal paste. Make sure to eliminate user issues before moving forward.


----------



## Spudinske

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Try reseating. Or try lapping if that doesn't work. They might not be touching very well, you might be using too much thermal paste. Make sure to eliminate user issues before moving forward.


I'll try reseating (again) and try to use (even) less thermal paste. Not going try lapping though. But is my cpu a really crappy one if it requires so much voltage to do just 4.4?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spudinske*
> 
> When asus said 70% could reach 4.5ghz, at what voltage were they talking about? I'm trying to do 4.4ghz and I'm still not stable at 1.3v. I have a feeling that I have a very unlucky chip. Temps with h100i reach 92 with prime95 at 8k fft but 59 with 448k. I don't know if my replacement h100i is another dud or if it's my cpu.


Depends on what version prime.

And yes, you chip is below average. Average seems to be my CPU, 4.5 at 1.28v.


----------



## Spudinske

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Depends on what version prime.
> And yes, you chip is below average. Average seems to be my CPU, 4.5 at 1.28v.


Latest ROG prime, 1.65.0. At stock my 4770k hits 69c at 8k fft.


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spudinske*
> 
> When asus said 70% could reach 4.5ghz, at what voltage were they talking about? I'm trying to do 4.4ghz and I'm still not stable at 1.3v. I have a feeling that I have a very unlucky chip. Temps with h100i reach 92 with prime95 at 8k fft but 59 with 448k. I don't know if my replacement h100i is another dud or if it's my cpu.


4.4 takes 1.32 for me to be gaming stable, 1.35 for occt stable but it gets very hot even under water.


----------



## Spudinske

[/SPOILER]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Storm*
> 
> 4.4 takes 1.32 for me to be gaming stable, 1.35 for occt stable but it gets very hot even under water.


How hot? And perhaps at 8k fft w/ avx? Oh and also my temps are with both the side panels off and my h100i fans at 2400rpm.

Actually can someone with the h100i tell me what temps they get with the 8k fft in blend


----------



## jameyscott

Currently working on getting a lower stable voltage. Testing 1.28 at 4.5GHz with 1.195 40x cache, and 1.95 input voltage. I'm working on getting the input voltage down, I realize it is quite high.

EDIT: My temps rarely hit above 70C on this. Any suggestions on where to go from here? 4.5 is going to be my daily, but I want to see what I can get out of this chip.
I plan on delidding, but I'm going to wait until I make sure I have enough for another chip in case I blow this sucker up.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spudinske*
> 
> Latest ROG prime, 1.65.0. At stock my 4770k hits 69c at 8k fft.


I dunno what ROG prime is and I dunno what version is what. I have 27.9 and it's the one I use for reference. You try to use their 28.1 version it's sizzling.

1.2-1.25v = 80C Prime with D14.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Currently working on getting a lower stable voltage. Testing 1.28 at 4.5GHz with 1.195 40x cache, and 1.95 input voltage. I'm working on getting the input voltage down, I realize it is quite high.
> 
> EDIT: My temps rarely hit above 70C on this. Any suggestions on where to go from here? 4.5 is going to be my daily, but I want to see what I can get out of this chip.
> I plan on delidding, but I'm going to wait until I make sure I have enough for another chip in case I blow this sucker up.


My chip needed 1.28v at 4.5ghz and 1.425v for 4.6ghz. I'm running 4.6 atm.


----------



## Spudinske

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I dunno what ROG prime is and I dunno what version is what. I have 27.9 and it's the one I use for reference. You try to use their 28.1 version it's sizzling.
> 
> 1.2-1.25v = 80C Prime with D14.
> My chip needed 1.28v at 4.5ghz and 1.425v for 4.6ghz. I'm running 4.6 atm.


Rofl whoops I'm talking about the wrong thing. I'm using 27.7 prime95


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spudinske*
> 
> Rofl whoops I'm talking about the wrong thing. I'm using 27.7 prime95


Well you know what results I got at my settings, I didn't test 1.3v under prime. So if you're dying to know you can test yourself, 1.25-1.2v, 27.9, see what temps you get.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I dunno what ROG prime is and I dunno what version is what. I have 27.9 and it's the one I use for reference. You try to use their 28.1 version it's sizzling.
> 
> 1.2-1.25v = 80C Prime with D14.
> My chip needed 1.28v at 4.5ghz and 1.425v for 4.6ghz. I'm running 4.6 atm.


Forget that noise. I'd rather not run that high until someone knows if it will degrade over time. This chip has to last me awhile, and I plan on using it as an HTPC/wife's rig once I'm finished with it.


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> He submitted a snapshot of HWinfo the first time around, he forgot to do it the second time around, that's all.
> 
> DIS DA BEST HASWELL THREAD EVA


Oh I see, I just wanted to help spread the word in hopes you'll get more "complete" entries plus screenshots. I know that there is still uncertainty with the varying Vcore values and the only way it will be better understood is by comparing as many results as possible.

I have poked around a few other Haswell threads, but none of them offer the statistics and screenshots found here. Keep up the good work Wizzie. How has your OC quest been going as of late? I have dropped back down from 4.7 to 4.6 because of better thermals while gaming (60C vs nearly 70C). It just wasn't worth the small performance boost. I did up my cache from 4.2 to 4.3 to justify it in the back of my mind, lol. Ill keep 4.7 and 4.8 (still unstable) for benchmarks though.


----------



## error-id10t

This is my entry lol with small FFT, 5min run.

Ran at stock everything except XMP profile and RAID enabled. Is this nuts or what. About to put the stock cooler on it and see what happens then.. either this is doing nothing or it'll blow up @ stock with stock cooler.


----------



## steven88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spudinske*
> 
> Guess I might have to contact Asus if this is rare then. I don't have any extra cpu's to test with.


Let us know if Asus says anything....it appears there are more folks reporting about this anomaly.


----------



## lolwatpear

anyone think i should just get a replacement if I have the opportunity? I get can get 45x stable around 1.42v and 46x can boot into windows at 1.44v but isn't stablee. The only saving grace about this one is that the temps seems to be quite good, but what does it matter if the voltage will end up killing it anyway?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Forget that noise. I'd rather not run that high until someone knows if it will degrade over time. This chip has to last me awhile, and I plan on using it as an HTPC/wife's rig once I'm finished with it.


You're welcome to try to hit 4.6, but with the CPUs it seems they each have a point where going on multiplier higher requires massive increase in Vcore, and it only gets exponentially worse after that. (I tried 1.5v+ trying to get 4.7 to no avail). So where the hell is the sweet spot? Either 4.5 or 4.6 depending on who you are for somebody with my CPU.

I dunno, I think 1.425 is fine but I'm a bit more ballsy with my overclocks than some people so...

If I degrade and I know I degraded for sure I will post an update on this thread, not only as a post but in the guide, warning people to be careful at that voltage.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> Oh I see, I just wanted to help spread the word in hopes you'll get more "complete" entries plus screenshots. I know that there is still uncertainty with the varying Vcore values and the only way it will be better understood is by comparing as many results as possible.
> 
> I have poked around a few other Haswell threads, but none of them offer the statistics and screenshots found here. Keep up the good work Wizzie. How has your OC quest been going as of late? I have dropped back down from 4.7 to 4.6 because of better thermals while gaming (60C vs nearly 70C). It just wasn't worth the small performance boost. I did up my cache from 4.2 to 4.3 to justify it in the back of my mind, lol. Ill keep 4.7 and 4.8 (still unstable) for benchmarks though.


Yeah well, the whole issue is made a wee bit more complex than it needs to be from the bad readings of Vcore from Hwinfo on some mobos, but the Hwinfo teams promises future updates will fix those issues.

The FTW guy showed his HWinfo showing Vcore being completely and utterly off, but some oddball sensor on there under Vcore I've never seen before with a decently accurate voltage. Although I guess one can look around all the voltages, see if one varies with load and is in the range of values for Vcore (If one accidentally looks at voltage for a 12v rail they'll now it's not right because no CPU Vcore can be 12v).

I only know of two other Haswell threads, the official one with literally no info, just chat, and the Gigabyte Overclocking Guide, which actually has info, but of course I prefer my approach better. Thanks for the compliment, if I can beat Official haswell Thread in posts I will be giddy.

Right now I've upped the Io/SA voltages from 0.1v+ offset to a 0.135v+ offset. I tried x42 uncore but I moved it back to x41, the performance vs headaches that will cause isn't worth it IMO. SO I'm sticking around at 1.425v Vcore (VID) in the BIOS and 1.275v Vring. x46/x41.

And as Anusha dreadfully realized, Haswell stability is a wild card. You can pass stability test (synthetics or not, take your pick) today, and fail it with flying colors the next day. It's bizarre. Likewise with chess, I've certified myself as passing 24hours of chess in a row, and then I've had Bsod after 15 minutes. And then maybe after another 15 hours it could Bsod. I dunno.

I have written down the settings for a 4.5ghz overclock that I wrote down as 12 hr prime stable. Unless my past self lied to me, that seems like a mighty fine fallback setting in case things go south.

But I"m at the crazy part where I'm not quite sure if I'm unstable to the point I really need to do something about it and spend hours working on it or possibly give up and head for 4.5ghz. Lol. In other words, the stability is bad enough to annoy me, but not bad enough for me to outright rage and move back a multiplier.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolwatpear*
> 
> anyone think i should just get a replacement if I have the opportunity? I get can get 45x stable around 1.42v and 46x can boot into windows at 1.44v but isn't stablee. The only saving grace about this one is that the temps seems to be quite good, but what does it matter if the voltage will end up killing it anyway?


Well I'd only consider a swap after I've listed all my settings on here and member after member has failed to help fix the issue. For example another member found out their faulty ram botched his overclock, wasn't even the CPU.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> This is my entry lol with small FFT, 5min run.
> 
> Ran at stock everything except XMP profile and RAID enabled. Is this nuts or what. About to put the stock cooler on it and see what happens then.. either this is doing nothing or it'll blow up @ stock with stock cooler.


If you can fill this out you'll make me really happy. 

Username:
CPU Model:
Core Multiplier: [If you used Blck strap, put what Blck and mention your resulting frequency]
CPU VID: This is the CPU core voltage value you input into BIOS.
Vcore: This is the CPU Vcore reading from Hwinfo or HWMonitor under load. "Load" depends on what you're stressing.
Uncore Multiplier:
Uncore Voltage:
Cooling Solution:
Stability Test: [Any test is OK, synthetic or not. List how long test is run.]
Batch Number: [Not required but helps people.]
Ram Speed: [The ram speed you're running. If overclocking or XMP profile, please say so. Timings not needed.]


----------



## error-id10t

Alright, so after putting the stock cooler on - same test and same settings, with the side door open so it can suck any air it wants - could only really run it for 1-2mins.

Now to the serious question - if my chip cannot cope @ stock without throttling, IMO this is a valid reason to exchange it. I'd like to hear from others - at the end of the day, Prime is a valid check considering Intel themselves use XTU bench which uses Prime.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Alright, so after putting the stock cooler on - same test and same settings, with the side door open so it can suck any air it wants - could only really run it for 1-2mins.
> 
> Now to the serious question - if my chip cannot cope @ stock without throttling, IMO this is a valid reason to exchange it. I'd like to hear from others - at the end of the day, Prime is a valid check considering Intel themselves use XTU bench which uses Prime.


I agree that you should get a new chip. If you can't stress it at stock, then there is something seriously wrong with it. Just make sure to weed out any user error so you can back up a claim. I can't stress enough that people need to realize just because their chip is unlocked doesn't mean that they should get a good overclock because they spent 30 more bucks for an unlocked chip. However, no matter what chip it is, unlocked or locked, it should be able to be stressed.


----------



## Cyro999

It's trival to make Haswell throttle on a stock or lower end cooler using avx2 tests. New prime i think uses it (though old one even though colder was still too hot), linx 0.6.5, the linpack binary from intel, etc.

Avx2 linpack pulls about 50% more power through the chip than other stuff that'll run you at 100% load, like x264 or linpack with avx disabled

Your chip's not the problem, all of the retail haswell's are the same
Quote:


> I agree that you should get a new chip. If you can't stress it at stock, then there is something seriously wrong with it.


Avx2 linpack runs you to like 80c on high end air on stock. Deal with it or don't take temperature benchmarks from avx2 stress tests. The ONLY thing that getting a new chip would accomplish would be telling you that indeed, all of the haswell chips behave like this


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Alright, so after putting the stock cooler on - same test and same settings, with the side door open so it can suck any air it wants - could only really run it for 1-2mins.
> 
> Now to the serious question - if my chip cannot cope @ stock without throttling, IMO this is a valid reason to exchange it. I'd like to hear from others - at the end of the day, Prime is a valid check considering Intel themselves use XTU bench which uses Prime.


When I prime stressed I used version 27.9 which wasn't sizzling like the latest version. I recommend using 27.9 for normal stressing, otherwise you might as well go IBT or Linpack at this rate. If you're using the latest version, that could be why.When you said stock you confuse me a little bit. Are you running on stock cooler on stock voltage or stock cooler on overclocked settings?


----------



## Cyro999

I think he was using stock cooler, stock settings. It's even lower stock vcore than my chip. That's a big no, stock cooler is not designed for avx and especially avx2 stress tests, it is woefully inadequate as shown


----------



## BoredErica

This is why I don't even use AVX2 stress tests, back even when I had lower voltages. If I had to pass that or I couldn't sleep at night I might as well not overclock. If one chooses to pass it in case of the possibility that a killer avx2 app will pop up before Broadwell, well, then you better not set adaptive or there will be hell to pay.


----------



## Cyro999

Apps that use avx2 are fine. x264 see's a ~5% gain going from avx to avx2 with no notable power draw/temperature footprint. Apps that stress test avx2 are another story


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Apps that use avx2 are fine. x264 see's a ~5% gain going from avx to avx2 with no notable power draw/temperature footprint. Apps that stress test avx2 are another story


That's weird.


----------



## error-id10t

Guys.. that was with Prime 27.9.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Guys.. that was with Prime 27.9.


Oh wow. Uhm...

Test with your water cooling kit at 1.2-1.25v, see what temps you get. I got 80C. You get higher than me then your CPU was made by a cow. Or your ambient temps are 90F or above so you basically live in a desert.


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Yeah well, the whole issue is made a wee bit more complex than it needs to be from the bad readings of Vcore from Hwinfo on some mobos, but the Hwinfo teams promises future updates will fix those issues.
> 
> The FTW guy showed his HWinfo showing Vcore being completely and utterly off, but some oddball sensor on there under Vcore I've never seen before with a decently accurate voltage. Although I guess one can look around all the voltages, see if one varies with load and is in the range of values for Vcore (If one accidentally looks at voltage for a 12v rail they'll now it's not right because no CPU Vcore can be 12v).
> 
> I only know of two other Haswell threads, the official one with literally no info, just chat, and the Gigabyte Overclocking Guide, which actually has info, but of course I prefer my approach better. Thanks for the compliment, if I can beat Official haswell Thread in posts I will be giddy.
> 
> Right now I've upped the Io/SA voltages from 0.1v+ offset to a 0.135v+ offset. I tried x42 uncore but I moved it back to x41, the performance vs headaches that will cause isn't worth it IMO. SO I'm sticking around at 1.425v Vcore (VID) in the BIOS and 1.275v Vring. x46/x41.
> 
> And as Anusha dreadfully realized, Haswell stability is a wild card. You can pass stability test (synthetics or not, take your pick) today, and fail it with flying colors the next day. It's bizarre. Likewise with chess, I've certified myself as passing 24hours of chess in a row, and then I've had Bsod after 15 minutes. And then maybe after another 15 hours it could Bsod. I dunno.
> 
> I have written down the settings for a 4.5ghz overclock that I wrote down as 12 hr prime stable. Unless my past self lied to me, that seems like a mighty fine fallback setting in case things go south.


There is a decent thread over on TechPowerUp titled the Haswell Overclocking Clubhouse, but I haven't had a chance to read through all the posts yet. I haven't been messing with my OC settings for a bit since I locked in 4.6 and 4.7, but I have discovered something new today. The VCCIN (or CPU input voltage) dips under load and then returns to it's set value while at idle. On my board at least LLC directly influences VCCIN, but it doesn't necessarily counter the droop. It just raises the idle value so it is then higher when it dips under load. My VCCIN is around 1.786V (LLC level 2 out of 8) while at idle, but it dips down to 1.760V while running Prime, and even lower 1.746V while running IBT/Linpack. I haven't noticed an effect on stability because I am currently stable, but I wonder if it could only help.

That 4.5 GHz @ 1.280V isn't a bad fallback if your current OC ultimately doesn't want to stabilize, but I know there isn't much fun in that. I have been making small tweaks to my OCs, but nothing note worthy recently, so I actually kinda miss the challenge of trying to lower voltages and get stable. I might dust off the 4.8 GHz OC and give that a go, especially now that ambient temps are getting more comfortable with the end of the season here in New England. Although I know I will rarely use it, it bothers me that it isn't stable, and I enjoy the challenge. With that being said I would say keep at it until you have totally exhausted your possibilities, because it will likely bother you if you have to settle after spending that much time...


----------



## RushiMP

After burning the 4th core on my last chip I have backed off from using Prime95 and LinX as a stress test . Since I only game and GPU fold on this rig I am going to go way old school and use those apps as my 'stress test'. If it passes my needs, who gives a crap if it can't Prime for 48 hours. I have Xeons for the real work


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushiMP*
> 
> After burning the 4th core on my last chip I have backed off from using Prime95 and LinX as a stress test . Since I only game and GPU fold on this rig I am going to go way old school and use those apps as my 'stress test'. If it passes my needs, who gives a crap if it can't Prime for 48 hours. I have Xeons for the real work


I need to start thinking like you do.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> That's weird.


Quote:


> Heya dudes took some numbers:
> 
> 4.0ghz 1.1vcore, 1.65vrin, super conservative settings because i don't have a 4ghz profile
> 
> avx2 linpack - linx 0.6.5 - - - max temps 76/79/79/77c - 113w cpu package power
> 
> avx1 linpack - old version from IBT - - - max temps 67/70/70/67c - 95w cpu package power
> 
> linpack without avx - occt 4.4 version - - - max temps 59/60/60/56c - 76w cpu package power
> 
> I can compare the temperatures and reported CPU package power stat to other loads, but i'm pretty sure they're pretty tightly knit together and it takes a LOT more voltage to get it anywhere near 115w with other loads
> 
> edit:
> 
> x264 encoder using avx2 - - - max temps 56/57/57/55c, 72w cpu package power - you guys see what i'm getting at?


That's with a silver arrow.


----------



## RushiMP

Gaming and Hyperthreading.

How much would more Mhz would I need to justify disabling HT. A review at Techpowerup between the 4760K and 4770K, both at 4Ghz, seem to show a 20% divide in BF3. That is crazy. On my last rig there was no benefit to HT, if anything it was slower (Bloomfield/Gulftown). Has Intel HT become that more efficient? If so, I think you would almost have to keep it, as to even get 20% more clocks I would need 5.4 Ghz.

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Intel/Core_i5_4670K_and_i7_4770K_Comparison/8.html


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Has Intel HT become that more efficient?


HT is the same, it's just the usage of it that's different. There's a few games that can benefit from it, mainly the ones that highly load many CPU cores. Just a few though, so far


----------



## error-id10t

So after trying few programs, this is what I saw (stock with stock cooler).

Folding, x264 v5 bench, Cinebench and XTU stress test are between 83-86 degrees. If I closed the side window and let the programs run, I'm not sure if the temps would go up. While XTU bench, Prime 27.9, IBT 2.54, AIDA64 and OCCT 4.4 are >100 degrees.


----------



## Cyro999

Yea i think intel just gave up on running anything aside from facebook and a few games on the stock cooler


----------



## Anusha

Increased the Cache Voltage to 1.15V (ratio 39x) and now it's going fine for 1.5Hrs in OCCT. Time to jinx it yay!

I'm gonna keep this going at these settings for 6hrs. If it survives the next 4.5hrs, I'll call it stable and will use these settings as the fallback settings.


----------



## tomxlr8

Adaptive mode on ASUS boards.

Playing with an interesting setting on ASUS boards and getting good results.

Basically, I stabilised static 1.32V vcore at 45x with a long stability test a while ago.
Now I'm playing with Adaptive mode to make it Stress Test viable. That way I can get the performance of static with the economy of adaptive. Typically adaptive will load up the vocre to a ridiculous amount and the temperatures go through the roof on a stress test.

When I set Adaptive mode I get this additional setting:
"*Additional Turbo Mode CPU Core Voltage*"
I can set a vcore there. It seems to be like a guide; but it also seems to restrict how high the vcore goes. So for example at 1.32V here, Adaptive can ramp it up above 1.4V in prime95 beta short FFP stress test!
With some testing I've worked out that by setting this a whole 0.09V lower, so 1.23, the absolute maximum the vcore gets to is 1.344V. The adaptive setting essentially handles any stress test by ramping the vcore up & down but it doesn't exceed 1.344 which I can live with.

This may have been discussed, but I haven't seen it and I think it's a pretty good lifestyle setting. Definitely worth playing with. Uncore has the same setting too. Overall you keep all your temps across the board far lower because of the adaptive; and you restrict it to going above a certain limit so that even the worst stress test won't do harm.

Hope it made some sense


----------



## l0rdraiden

I was using adaptative mode to get the Freq and CPU voltage scale with the CPU FREQ.

I have put now the voltage on manual and the CPU Vcore and Freq are also scaling, so what is the point of the adaptative mode?


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I understand many of the earliest guide went with the "find out what voltage required to post at 4.6" kind of mindset but I don't feel that's a good benchmark for figuring out how good your CPU is. The best way is to overclock the CPU yourself. Not posting at x46 at 1.2v doesn't mean much.
> 
> I needed a whopping 1.425v for 4.6ghz and I'm only a bit under average, kindda average. In my case majority of people would stop at 4.5 and report 1.28v, they wouldn't go on to 4.6.


It just gave me a quick idea. I am pretty [email protected] 1hr linpack occt stable. I am only using a £30 air cooler with single fan config and 3 case fans so far. Would love to see this thing under my loop that is cooling my 8320. I am using adaptive voltage setting.

http://gyazo.com/87f9dc054fbbac4a7a3f51d93443ef9c


----------



## Cyro999

You

you're using linpack with avx disabled as a stress test

i like you


----------



## batman900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> You
> 
> you're using linpack with avx disabled as a stress test
> 
> i like you


Lmao, I love this thread.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> You
> 
> you're using linpack with avx disabled as a stress test
> 
> i like you


Is this a poor [email protected] sarcasm. New rig, never clocked an Intel or used Occt before. Is this not the right setting? edit just tried with it enabled. poor sarcasm confirmed lol


----------



## Cyro999

Not poor sarcasm, avx (especially avx2) stress tests are just ridiculous indicators for temps and/or stability on Haswell


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Not poor sarcasm, avx (especially avx2) stress tests are just ridiculous indicators for temps and/or stability on Haswell


Ah ok thanks, currently running p95, all same settings, 30 minutes so far, minimal temp increase and warmer ambient, will post a screenshot if or when reaches 1hr.


----------



## Cyro999

Version 28.1?

I don't really understand people using avx2 stress tests. I prefer non-avx stress tests, with some real world avx use like x264


----------



## Ghost12

Passed p95 for 1hr.

before stopping test - http://gyazo.com/a062de63a822801c8cd25255e895ca34

After - no errors - http://gyazo.com/28237003e79fe2bdae51a0fbd38ac002

Pretty happy with that, no point putting any more vcore through it to increase clocks with current cooling so will try drop the volts next and I read a review that my ram will do 2400 with just changing the ras to cas from 11 to 12 so will try that also. I will be building a loop in a few weeks but for a £30 air cooler I am pretty impressed with this purchase so far.

Is this where should be roughly regards cinebench. Thanks

http://gyazo.com/4d4c96797d15c458a302fb9a58770333


----------



## Anusha

Got a BSOD after 3hrs (longest I have made it so far in OCCT at 4.3GHz) and have a bugcheck analysis result from osronline.com which I need your opinion on. It says,

*FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: X64_0x124_GenuineIntel_PROCESSOR_CACHE*

Does this mean I have to raise the Cache Voltage? AFAIK, L1 and L2 are inside the core so it can be the Vcore as well, right? Or is it definitely Cache Ratio?

Code:



Code:


*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR (124)
A fatal hardware error has occurred. Parameter 1 identifies the type of error
source that reported the error. Parameter 2 holds the address of the
WHEA_ERROR_RECORD structure that describes the error conditon.
Arguments:
Arg1: 0000000000000000, Machine Check Exception
Arg2: ffffe000025d1028, Address of the WHEA_ERROR_RECORD structure.
Arg3: 00000000ff800000, High order 32-bits of the MCi_STATUS value.
Arg4: 0000000000000124, Low order 32-bits of the MCi_STATUS value.

Debugging Details:
------------------

TRIAGER: Could not open triage file : e:\dump_analysis\program\triage\modclass.ini, error 2

BUGCHECK_STR:  0x124_GenuineIntel

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  WIN8_DRIVER_FAULT

PROCESS_NAME:  System

CURRENT_IRQL:  f

STACK_TEXT:  
ffffd000`20660c38 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KeBugCheckEx

STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: GenuineIntel

IMAGE_NAME:  GenuineIntel

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  0

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x124_GenuineIntel_PROCESSOR_CACHE

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x124_GenuineIntel_PROCESSOR_CACHE

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

btw, it always failed just under 2hrs until i lowered the RAM timings to SPD settings. it could be that the RAM is bad or the CPU's memory controller is bad. i seriously hope it is the former, and am thinking of getting DDR3-2400 CL11 8GBx2 set.


----------



## RushiMP

Some one should start a binning service and get paid. Most of us would pay considerably more for a pre binned chip. Buy a bunch, run them through a test bench with a standard AIO cooler and bin them accordingly. Imagine what you could charge for the golden sample 5 Ghz chips.


----------



## Alxx

Hi erverybody,
I have a question regarding Bluescreen Error 9C :
0x9C = QPI/VTT most likely, but increasing vcore has helped in some instances says oc.net Bluescreen list

Should increase Vring and/ or Vccio a/d, System Agent ??
Or just System Agent, Vccio a/d ?

Tipps or experiences greatly appreciated


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alxx*
> 
> Hi erverybody,
> I have a question regarding Bluescreen Error 9C :
> 0x9C = QPI/VTT most likely, but increasing vcore has helped in some instances says oc.net Bluescreen list
> 
> Should increase Vring and/ or Vccio a/d, System Agent ??
> Or just System Agent, Vccio a/d ?
> 
> Tipps or experiences greatly appreciated


if you have a minidump, upload it to this site and run an analyis online. and post the result here for all of us to see.

if you don't have minidumps, you better turn that option on. full dump and automatic dump would be too large to analyze, especially since we know if it due to overclocking (most likely) and not a driver or software fault. (most unlikely)


----------



## Alxx

OK here it is.









Doesn't it just comes down to Error 9C ??

*******************************************************************************
* *
* Bugcheck Analysis *
* *
*******************************************************************************

MACHINE_CHECK_EXCEPTION (9c)
A fatal Machine Check Exception has occurred.
KeBugCheckEx parameters;
x86 Processors
If the processor has ONLY MCE feature available (For example Intel
Pentium), the parameters are:
1 - Low 32 bits of P5_MC_TYPE MSR
2 - Address of MCA_EXCEPTION structure
3 - High 32 bits of P5_MC_ADDR MSR
4 - Low 32 bits of P5_MC_ADDR MSR
If the processor also has MCA feature available (For example Intel
Pentium Pro), the parameters are:
1 - Bank number
2 - Address of MCA_EXCEPTION structure
3 - High 32 bits of MCi_STATUS MSR for the MCA bank that had the error
4 - Low 32 bits of MCi_STATUS MSR for the MCA bank that had the error
IA64 Processors
1 - Bugcheck Type
1 - MCA_ASSERT
2 - MCA_GET_STATEINFO
SAL returned an error for SAL_GET_STATEINFO while processing MCA.
3 - MCA_CLEAR_STATEINFO
SAL returned an error for SAL_CLEAR_STATEINFO while processing MCA.
4 - MCA_FATAL
FW reported a fatal MCA.
5 - MCA_NONFATAL
SAL reported a recoverable MCA and we don't support currently
support recovery or SAL generated an MCA and then couldn't
produce an error record.
0xB - INIT_ASSERT
0xC - INIT_GET_STATEINFO
SAL returned an error for SAL_GET_STATEINFO while processing INIT event.
0xD - INIT_CLEAR_STATEINFO
SAL returned an error for SAL_CLEAR_STATEINFO while processing INIT event.
0xE - INIT_FATAL
Not used.
2 - Address of log
3 - Size of log
4 - Error code in the case of x_GET_STATEINFO or x_CLEAR_STATEINFO
AMD64 Processors
1 - Bank number
2 - Address of MCA_EXCEPTION structure
3 - High 32 bits of MCi_STATUS MSR for the MCA bank that had the error
4 - Low 32 bits of MCi_STATUS MSR for the MCA bank that had the error
Arguments:
Arg1: 0000000000000000
Arg2: fffff880009f7b70
Arg3: 0000000000000000
Arg4: 0000000000000000

Debugging Details:

TRIAGER: Could not open triage file : e:\dump_analysis\program\triage\modclass.ini, error 2
BUGCHECK_STR: 0x9C_GenuineIntel
CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT: 1
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID: WIN7_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME: System
CURRENT_IRQL: f
LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER: from fffff80003606818 to fffff80003083b80
STACK_TEXT:
fffff880`009f7b38 fffff800`03606818 : 00000000`0000009c 00000000`00000000 fffff880`009f7b70 00000000`00000000 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`009f7b40 fffff800`03605f57 : 00000000`00000004 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000004 00000000`00000000 : hal!HalpMcaReportError+0x164
fffff880`009f7c90 fffff800`035f9e88 : 00000000`00000000 fffff880`009ef180 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : hal!HalpMceHandlerWithRendezvous+0x9f
fffff880`009f7cc0 fffff800`0308246c : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : hal!HalHandleMcheck+0x40
fffff880`009f7cf0 fffff800`030822d3 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KxMcheckAbort+0x6c
fffff880`009f7e30 fffff880`07db2c61 : fffff800`0308c709 00000000`0032aa0c fffffa80`07cdddd0 fffff880`009f9fc0 : nt!KiMcheckAbort+0x153
fffff880`02f1bb58 fffff800`0308c709 : 00000000`0032aa0c fffffa80`07cdddd0 fffff880`009f9fc0 00000000`00000002 : intelppm!MWaitIdle+0x19
fffff880`02f1bb60 fffff800`0307b85c : fffff880`009ef180 fffff880`00000000 00000000`00000001 fffff800`00000000 : nt!PoIdle+0x52a
fffff880`02f1bc40 00000000`00000000 : fffff880`02f1c000 fffff880`02f16000 fffff880`02f1bc00 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiIdleLoop+0x2c

STACK_COMMAND: kb
FOLLOWUP_IP:
intelppm!MWaitIdle+19
fffff880`07db2c61 c3 ret
SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX: 6
SYMBOL_NAME: intelppm!MWaitIdle+19
FOLLOWUP_NAME: MachineOwner
MODULE_NAME: intelppm
IMAGE_NAME: intelppm.sys
DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP: 4a5bc0fd
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: X64_0x9C_GenuineIntel_intelppm!MWaitIdle+19
BUCKET_ID: X64_0x9C_GenuineIntel_intelppm!MWaitIdle+19
Followup: MachineOwner

Happened with Prime 27.9, OC to 4.5GHz.
Vcore 1.22
Vrin 1,75
Vring 1,2 LLC Standard CPU is 4670K
Ram 1,5 v 8 GB Gskill 1866 MHZ


----------



## Hyolyn

9X is related to blck, uncore / ram

It helped me with a new pair of ram sticks.
With my current i can reach 4.8 ghz on 1.344 vcore but only on 1333mhz as soon as i push it to its native 1600 it wont post.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alxx*
> 
> Hi erverybody,
> I have a question regarding Bluescreen Error 9C :
> 0x9C = QPI/VTT most likely, but increasing vcore has helped in some instances says oc.net Bluescreen list
> 
> Should increase Vring and/ or Vccio a/d, System Agent ??
> Or just System Agent, Vccio a/d ?
> 
> Tipps or experiences greatly appreciated


I have 9c, my experience ram at stock, uncore at stock didn't really fix anything. So... I'm not sure... I upped some SA/Io voltages that helped a bit.

Little note to you guys: When posting for results to be charted, you MUST note your test is not run with AVX, especially with something like Linpack.

There is a new version of HWinfo out yet again.


----------



## BrX1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hyolyn*
> 
> 9X is related to blck, uncore / ram
> 
> It helped me with a new pair of ram sticks.
> With my current i can reach 4.8 ghz on 1.344 vcore but only on 1333mhz as soon as i push it to its native 1600 it wont post.


You did not try up the voltage of the sticks?


----------



## BoredErica

Uhhh guys, what happened to my guide on the first page? It's glitching out and not showing anything...


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Uhhh guys, what happened to my guide on the first page? It's glitching out and not showing anything...


I was actually going to mention that. I was looking for the table to see where people were for input voltage on the 4670k at 4.5GHz and see if I could turn mine down a bit.


----------



## JellzRoc

Is there any verdict on why my computer would just reboot without blue screen on haswell?


----------



## batman900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JellzRoc*
> 
> Is there any verdict on why my computer would just reboot without blue screen on haswell?


You probably need more VRIN. "Think thats what its called." Input voltage. When I didnt have enough I would get a hard reboot with no blue screen. Just bump it up like .3 and see if that works.


----------



## Spudinske

sooooooooo, should we be testing without avx, at least the people that will never ever use avx?


----------



## JellzRoc

Lol my vccin is already at 1.95


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> *Haswell Overclocking Thread*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the Haswell Overclocking Thread. In here I will do my best to provide information regarding Haswell overclocking.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Basic Info
> 
> 
> 
> What is Haswell?
> 
> Haswell is the forth and latest-gen cpu line out for consumers. Of all the ones released the two of most interest are the 4670k and the 4770k (~$220, $330 respectively). These are the two unlocked versions of Intel's line of CPUs. This means we can adjust the core multiplier for overclocking later. It has IPC improvements over Ivy Bridge, meaning a 3.5ghz Haswell will typically beat a 3.5ghz Ivy Bridge. take that into consideration if you get a lower overclock. Its integrated graphics are of no concern for the PC enthusiast as you will end up buying a discrete graphics solution. Of course, the 4770k is an i7 with hyperthreading and the i5 does not have that. There is no shrink this time; the manufacturing process stays at 22nm. This is the tock in the tick tock model from Intel.
> 
> What is this USB 3 error I heard?
> 
> There were some issues with sleep mode and USB 3 slots on some motherboards at the very start. The problem was caught and as far as I can tell, no consumers have been complaining about USB 3 issues and the vendors assure us that the issue has been fixed already.
> 
> What socket is this chip?
> This chip is a socket 1150 chip. You will not be able to use the same motherboard from any generation ago. You will be able to use the same cooler if it worked with the 1155, however. This includes the popular Coolermaster Hyper 212 Evo, Noctua D14, etc.
> 
> Why the motherboard change?
> This is due to power changes in the CPU. Some parts relating to CPU power control have been moved from the motherboard to the CPU. This allows for more advanced power states for the CPU. Mean note that while CPU power draw as a whole did not decrease at peak by that much, that some elements of the motherboard have been moved to the CPU causing the overall power consumption of the system to decrease as a whole.
> 
> What about chipsets?
> The chipset of concern is the new z87 chipset. It allows for more 6gb Sata connections... for a total of 6. Up to 6 USB 3.0 ports will be available with native support. Typically you will find PCI 3.0 slots. Please note that a x8 PCIE 3.0 is equivalent to a x16 PCIE 2.0 slot. Ram is typically supported up to 3000mhz DDR3. In addition to all of these benefits, the onboard audio has been updated to the new ALC 1150 standard. Although the specifications are superior, please note it's the total integration of the technology that dictates the end sound quality.
> 
> Any info on batches?
> There are the Malaysian batches and the Costa Rica batches. I've listed all the results from other people down in the graph later in this thread. I noticed no major difference between batches however I have not heard of a seriously bad Costa Rica chip yet. It may be due to the fact those are still rare. It's hard to figure out how well a CPU will overclock if you don't overclock it, but one very dodgy way of doing it is to check stock VID.
> 
> What about delidding?
> Unfortunately, Haswell comes with problems of its own that would be fixed by a proper delidding. Please note that delidding may make your CPU harder to sell again and it may be dangerous if it goes wrong. The glue used to hold everything together left some room under the IHS or integrated heat spreader. You can use the razor blade method but I recommend the vice method as it is much safer. Please watch videos on it and ask around for more info before attempting. If you do something stupid, you've just broken your CPU. It doesn't happen all that often, but do be careful. I recommend going over to the delidding page for specifics but the very quick rundown is to clamp the CPU onto a vice, and hit it with a wooden block so the top metal part of the CPU pops off. Remove the gunk, add your choice of applicant... Coollaboratory is well regarded for this task. Thin layer. You can expect a good 10C decrease in temps, maybe more. Go to http://www.overclock.net/t/1313179/official-delidded-club for a nice guide on delidding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Overclocking Preparation
> 
> 
> 
> Is your heatsink/cooling solution up to par with what you wish to attempt? Expect hot temperatures ahead. Overclocking isn't horrible, but the heat will be biting. Anything under 80C is absolutely OK for 24/7 running even for the paranoid. 90C or higher is only acceptable during a stress test. Please avoid 100C, that is dangerous and the CPU will attempt to throttle. It's bad practice to have the CPU so hot, it throttles.
> 
> Stock -> Coolermaster Hyper 212 Evo -> Noctua D14/Thermalright Silver Arrow -> x60 Kraken -> Custom Loop
> 
> First, a little bit of a heads up on adaptive mode. You can take advantage of the new CPU power states. Whereas normally my computer would hammer my CPU with 1.385v of juice, it will now sip, say, 0.3v doing daily activities that I do but scale up when more power is required. This is very good for the longevity of your CPU as well as for power savings. To toggle it you first need to make sure your power settings for Windows are NOT set to high performance as you will not be able to take advantage of this feature. Second, you need to adjust the option in your motherboard BIOS. Enable C states and set the Core voltage mode to be adaptive instead of manual override. You can do the same for ring bus if you want. There are various modes or levels of C states. I recommend setting it to C7. Some people reported their power delivery being higher than estimated on idle because their power options in Windows is set to performance, not balanced. It does not affect me personally. To check if Cstates are working, close all major programs. Open HWMonitor or HWInfo and check the Vcore, not the CPUVid. The Vcore should jump around and increase as load increases.
> 
> *NOTE*: *ONLY* stress with adaptive *OFF!* The reason for this is because while adaptive is all fine and dandy, it can force the motherboard to give the CPU more volts than you set it to under very heavy loads. This primarily happens with synthetic benchmarks. Stressing with adaptive may overwhelm your cooling solution and cause sad things to happen. According to my tests, running adaptive with very heavy real life CPU loads MAY still cause the CPU to get more voltage than you set it to, but the difference is down to say, 0.03v. That isn't too bad but that is still significant, so be aware. Upon "stressing" via my chess program which loads all cores with 100% load, I hit 0.036v above my set limit. Gaming won't really use 100% all core at all times however. Gaming will be absolutely fine. Chess draws 100% from all cores 100% of the time without stop until you make it stop, so in a way it is like a semi-stress test. Encoding videos, for example, will not use 100% all cores or anywhere near that level. I know most people don't make their CPU run chess all night, but it's something to be aware of. On gaming I saw my CPU voltage go an insignificant 0.01 over max, and only for small periods of time.
> 
> So why do I stress with chess? For one, it does not elevate voltages by a ridiculous amount in adaptive. It's not a dealbreaker by any means for other stress tests but it's nice to know. It also simulates a maximum real life work load. Expect the heat to be a notch or two higher than your most intensive computer game, and the same with heat. It's a fine stability test, and can also be altered to become a benchmark to test various uncore/core settings. If you're interesting, try downloading Arena 3.0 GUI for free. Use Houdini 3.0 (commercial) or Houdini 1.5a (free). A guide can be found here:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tZJLrBAiCN0
> 
> *Update your UEFI to its latest version!* This is still a new launch and bugs and updates are expected! Update your stress test and your monitoring programs! Note: New stress tests might be more intensive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Overclocking
> 
> 
> 
> First and foremost: Expect overclocking results to differ. We should all know by now that not every chip is created equal. With Haswell, this is more true than ever. Expect a very wide variance in end results. It's a silicon lottery, folks.
> 
> 1. Set Uncore (AKA Ring Bus) to core ratio to manual. Set it to stock multiplier manually. With ring bus running on stock and locked at stock for now, no need to fiddle with ring bus voltage. That goes to auto. Some motherboards MAY increase Vring to unsafe levels if you didn't manually set ring bus to stock because the motherboard will try to auto-overclock the ring bus if left on auto. Avoid future headaches by following step 1.
> 2. Set any XMP profile OFF for ram. If your ram is above 1600, set it to 1600, no higher while we're testing overclocks. Heck, if your ram is XMP'ed for 1600, lower it to non XMP. Doesn't hurt.
> 3. Start ramping up the core multiplier and voltage until you think you've found your sweet spot. Do stress test and if you pass, go to step 4.
> NOTE: Yes, you up the core multiplier by 1 each time. You can probably get away with starting at 4ghz though. Because the core clock is 100, 100 x 40 = 4000mhz or 4ghz.
> 4. Now we fiddle with ram, higher ring bus/ring bus voltage in effort to get marginally better performance. Stress test. Do not raise ring bus or ram if it means lowering core clock for stability.
> 5. If you are hardcore or have a lot of time on your hands, you can try adding clockstrap to the mix but I'd stay away from it unless you're super duper picky. Nobody has reported very good results with this but you're welcome to experiment.
> 6. Set it to adaptive mode instead of manual now. Do not stress with adaptive.
> 
> If you simply raise the multiplier on the core and change the voltage, you'll probably run into a bad overclock because the overclocked ring bus will hinder the core overclock. And they say it but it's true: Core is king.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'd generally rather have stock ring bus if that means getting 100mhz faster core clock. Same for ram of course... it's a tall order to hit DDR3 3000 with higher overclocks. I'm not 100% sure if you need to stop XMP profile for the ram speed if it's 1600. Personally I'd lower it to non-XMP. You can turn it back on when you've got you core clock set. If by some small chance the XMP is hindering the overclock however, you won't know if it's ram and probably won't think of ram as a possible cause. Box timings should be fine.
> 
> I've posted benchmarks under this section somewhere, which shows graphs proving ring bus settings to be of little consequence in benchmarks and applications. Keep in mind if you are adamant in overclocking the ring bus you also need to provide extra voltage to it. Your core clock should always be equal to or higher than your ring bus.
> 
> *"1:1 Cache Ratio"*
> In a perfect world we'd all be running 1:1 cache ratio, but we'd also be running 500 ghz overclocks and sipping iced tea on clouds. We don't live in that world. If you got a cherry picked unit, fine, you can hit 1:1. For the rest of us, you cannot, pure and simple. Say the highest core overclock you can get is 4.6ghz. If you try to bring your uncore also to 4.6ghz, very likely you've either 1) Crashed your system because the uncore OC makes the core OC unstable 2) Crashed because you lack sufficient Vring 3) Applied unsafe Vring. You can't get past the first issue. You'd rather have 4.6ghz core and stock uncore (3.4ghz is stock core and uncore for 4670k, 3.5ghz for 4770k) than 4.5 core and 4.5 uncore. So what the heck is this 1:1 Cache Ratio nonsense?
> 
> It's the idea that your ring bus helps your performance up until it is the same speed as your processor. But you should know by now that ring bus helps performance... by a super small margin. The amount is negligible. It's basically saying, if your ring bus is higher than your core speed, that extra ring bus isn't doing anything supposidly. But the entire point is useless as pretty much nobody can hit 1:1 in the first place, let alone get above 1:1. Let me make this crystal clear: 1:1 doesn't make your CPU magically faster. You don't get an extra boost for doing 1:1. It's the same boost from 1:0.9 to 1:0.95 as 1:0.95 to 1:1. The amount of performance gain from uncore is roughly the same no matter how close your uncore is to your core. All that jabber about "keeping uncore 200-300mhz below core" is simply misleading. There is no such bottleneck that occurs if it's lower which those people seem to imply, and I have hardcore benchmark after benchmark to back up my statement. You overclock core with uncore set to stock so it doesn't lower your max core overclock. Then you overclock uncore without ever lowering core to get a higher uncore. If it happens to be 200-300 mhz under your core, awesome. If not or you don't want to push an unsafe Vring, that's fine too. Overclocking Haswell is complicated as is, last thing we need is to mislead and confuse people with 1:1 ratios.
> 
> *Voltage Parameters:*
> You will pretty much always be fine at 1.2v for core voltage provided you're not stressing on synthetics. Synthetics are things like Linpack, Prime95, Aida64. They are just that, synthetic tests, as are not actual real-world loads. Non-synthetic stress tests would be like chess or encoding a video with CPU only.
> 
> If you do want to stress I recommend Noctua D14 as a starting cooler. What happens if you have a 212 Evo from Coolermaster and you want better cooling? You now are stuck with a lower-end cooler. I get reports of 80C on Prime when using 1.2v to 1.25v using D14.
> 
> By the time you hit 1.3v you need to already know what you want to stress with. Linpack will implode your CPU if you're on air. To achieve good temperatures with Prime and air at this point I recommend a delid. By 1.35v stressing with Prime is very dicey and high end closed loop is required.
> 
> At any rate, 1.4v is not recommended unless you want to go my route with my configuration and you really want to push it and you need the voltage. Otherwise only high end closed loop or a custom loop should play at this setting. Haswell temperatures are very reliant on voltages, not frequency. Note that while I said, for example, that 1.35v requires a high end closed loop solution or better for stressing, that does not mean that's required for gaming/any other non-synthetic application. Only you can decide what sort of stability is acceptable to you.
> 
> Now *why exactly* did I list my recommendations about voltages this way? What matters in the end are two things when it comes to voltage safety: A) You do not hit above 95C under whatever you wish to stress and B) You do not exceed 1.45-1.5v no matter what. The thing is, most people run into the first problem long before they hit the second, because by 1.35v if you want to run Linpack, you're already getting dangerous temperatures on air. If you are using a custom loop with a delid though, the second problem might hit you first. Personally I am running 1.425v at 4.6ghz on D14 and the only reason why I can do so is because I'm not stressing with synthetics. This of course has drawbacks, in that I can't ever use synthetics to stress at this speed. However if my settings are stable then I can squeeze in that extra 100mhz because the max real-world loads will not anywhere near Prime95. Please note this is only for people who are willing to deal with Bsods and know what they are doing. Only you can decide what stability is stable enough for you.
> 
> Quick note on auto-overclocking: It will not be as efficient as manual. Do it manually. I wrote a guide. Use it. If you have MSI motherboard, OCGene will block manual overclocking. You need to click on the OCGenie button in the BIOS to stop that from happening. Lower end MSI boards may be voltage locked above a set amount, say 1.3v! Beware!
> 
> *About Ring Bus aka Uncore aka Cache Ratio Tweaking:*
> The naming used differs between motherboard manufacturers. Keep in mind that Uncore is the same as Ring Bus, and is sometimes known as 'cache ratio'. Some boards have 'minimum' and 'maximum' cache ratio. Just set them to the same. Obviously, 'cache voltage' is 'ring bus voltage' or 'uncore voltage'. For ring bus voltage, 1.2 is considered pretty safe. But read the voltages others used in my chart first! Ring bus takes less voltage, don't just replicate it as if it were core clock. You are going to need to raise ring bus voltage if you plan on overclocking the ring bus significantly. If your ring bus is manually set to the default value, meaning it's not overclocked for sure, leave it at auto is typically fine. Try not to exceed 1.35v. I try to keep it at 1.3v or under personally. If you do not set ring bus to stock multiplier manually, some motherboards will try to overclock it on its own, which might not only crash your system, it could also damage your CPU because the dumb motherboard is setting an unsafe voltage!
> 
> One last thing: In a test where I went from stock to 4.1ghz uncore @ 1.27 Vring and I upped SA/Io voltage by +0.135v, the temperature went up 4-5C in 5 minutes compared to without those voltage bumps. Expect a small temperature increase with overclocking Uncore.
> 
> *About Other Settings:*
> PLL settings generally don't do too much but if you want to fiddle around with it, go for it. Just be careful about the voltage ranges. For LLC or Load Line Calibration, this is to help combat Vdroop but I don't find it particularly useful because Haswell isn't really vulnerable to Vdroop. The CPU Input Voltage on some Asus motherboards is actually the VRIN aka VCCIN. The VRIN can be thought of as the entire amount of voltage drawn by the CPU and all of its components. try not to go over 2.0v for this. My opinion is this: The higher your core voltage, the higher the chance you need to change this value. I don't feel you need to play around with this setting at 1.2v core voltage. Maybe at 1.35v? Maybe higher.
> 
> You are of course, free to experiment with these settings to see if it nets some stability for you. In most cases it won't, but hey, you might be the exception to the rule.
> 
> *Other Voltages*
> When your Vcore is really going up, at least 1.35 probably 1.4v or above, you may need to change other settings. For one, keep your Vccin or total CPU voltage to 0.5v above Vcore. You can try 1.9 or 2.0v. 2.2 is dangerous. Vccin is also known as Vrin. In Asus ROG boards, try tweaking the "eventual input voltage" instead.
> 
> Also, you may need to alter the voltages for SA, IO Analog, IO digital as well. Try adding 0.1v to them. For me, it fixed an odd 9C bsod when the vcore became too high, and adding more voltage made the CPU more unstable. Please note: It is unclear at this point what voltages are dangerous. Be careful with these voltages. JJ from Asus said these voltages help stabilize a higher Dram divider but I got 9c errors at as low as 1600 DDR3.
> 
> *CPU VID vs Vcore*
> There is a difference between CPU VID and CPU Vcore when I mention both of them together. I repeat: Only when I am talking about VID and Vcore in the same sentence does my definition of Vcore change.
> 
> Normally when I say Vcore I mean what you think I mean. But when I mention VID vs Vcore, VID is the amount of core voltage you set in the BIOS yourself. You should know it, you're the one that set the voltage in there. The Vcore is the number measured by Hwinfo or HWmonitor on your CPU when it is under max load.
> 
> What does this mean? Your Vcore could be above your VID. If you set 1.3v in the BIOS that's 1.3v VID. If you are also under adaptive voltage and you're running Prime95, your Vcore could be a whopping 1.5v, way above your set 1.3v.
> 
> Finally please note, there are multiple reports of people having a higher Vcore than VID even under non-synthetic loads but the extra voltage is relatively small. Just be careful and monitor voltages closely. As your VID increases the extra voltage drawn in from a regular non-synthetic load increases.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Benchmarks comparing ring bus settings:
> 
> 
> 
> Credits to Maxforces for the second part of the benchmarks. From my personal benchmarks, I found the drop of 0.7ghz for the ring bus to be an equal performance hit of 0.05ghz decrease in core clock and this difference shows in a very CPU reliant benchmark like chess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maxforces Says:
> Test setup
> 
> 
> Results
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but if you play 3dmark you will gain some pionts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not worth it at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Stressing
> 
> 
> 
> NOTE: Do not stress on adaptive!
> You should have your method of stressing picked out. Once again, we all have different opinions on what we should stress things with and for how long. With Haswell, the AVX instruction set is introduced. This is very rarely used and if you're sitting here going HUH?, then you won't use it in real life usages. The problem is, when you stress via Linpack your temperatures will be scorching hot because the instruction set just nukes the temperatures. So here you have to decide how stable is stable enough. Perhaps with the advent of this new feature most people will never use, testing it for "stability" is useless. Some purists feel they must pass all tests at all times. The lastest version of Prime95 does indeed use AVX instruction set but it is still not as ridiculous as Linpack. If you insist on passing all tests at all times, you need to be realistic about your goals as your overclocks will be severely hampered.
> 
> The two other popular options are Aida64 and Prime95. For Prime95 I recommend using blend for 6 hours. If your average Aida64 run passes after 12-24 hours and Prime95 is fine after 6, I would call that rock solid stable. Please keep in mind the temperatures on Haswell really do shoot up during a stress test. You will not hit those temperatures under normal operation. If you hit 95C you might be fine outside of stress testing. It's very unlikely your games will seriously stress your CPU across multiple cores. Aida64 is considered to be less stressful compared to most other tests, so running it for longer might help. Despite JJ from Asus saying that Prime95 is not 'certified' for Haswell, all of my data shows it's a fine stresser for Haswell. Although Asus has spent a long time looking at Haswell overclocking, I feel videos of JJ from Asus are a nice starter but not the end-all source of information.
> 
> My personal standards are a bit out there but it works for me. See, my most CPU intensive application in real world usage scenario is 24/7 chess calculation. That uses 100% all cores at all times nonstop. If I can run that without ever getting a single crash, there is no way I will crash in games. So far from what I can tell, I'm correct. But some will burn me at the stake for doing so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But hey, it let me shoehorn in an extra 200-300mhz and it's my computer! I guess my point is, just find what works for you. I've survived 1.38v on air which is generally unfathomable, because I do not do synthetic stress test anymore. If you decide to ditch synthetic stress test you will be able to wiggle out MUCH more voltage but there are obviously drawbacks.
> 
> Try using coretemp or Realtemp or HWMonitor to monitor your temperatures. HWInfo is the best if you want all the info in one place and you want tons of info. To measure and check your adaptive settings you can only use HWMonitor or HWInfo. For me, the VCore is under my motherboard which may be confusing. It should be changing a lot. You need to use the latest version of the software! First check to see you have the latest version!
> 
> Ryude says:
> 
> If you look at the FFT, it changes from large to small. Small FFT is good for producing heat while large FFT is better for finding instability in your RAM. If you fail on large, but pass on small then it probably means your RAM overclock is unstable. If you fail on small, it means your CPU is unstable.
> 
> If you fail almost instantly (within 30 minutes), then your vcore is too low. Try raising vcore in increments of 0.005V until you can pass at least 2 hours of blend, although it's up to you how long you want to be stable. I find that 2 hours of blend stability is equal to pretty much stable unless you are doing very intensive tasks such as folding, autocad, etc.
> 
> *Battlefield 3:*
> 
> This game is known for being easily unstable under an overclock. Some people consider this a better test of stability than even Linpack!
> 
> *Extra Note:*
> 
> Haswell is still a new launch. That means programs associated with it will constantly get updates. Older versions of Prime are easier to pass than newer ones. Many programs have glitches. There are idiosyncrasies. The only way to iron out what's what is with your cooperation, and lots of communication.
> 
> 
> 
> *To open up the Google Docs with all the info below, simply click on this link:*
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AjXDCk5eCp1gdEdENjlDYWl6ZnV4OVlNc0lMU1V3c1E&usp=sharing
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0AjXDCk5eCp1gdEdENjlDYWl6ZnV4OVlNc0lMU1V3c1E&output=html&widget=true
> 
> Can't see the chart? Log out and back into Google Docs!
> 
> *Want to be in the chart above? Click this spoiler!*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Having Your Overclocking Result Charted
> 
> 
> 
> In order to be charted you need to fill out this form:
> 
> Username:
> CPU Model:
> Core Multiplier: [If you used Blck strap, put what Blck and mention your resulting frequency]
> CPU VID: This is the CPU core voltage value you input into BIOS.
> Vcore: This is the CPU Vcore reading from Hwinfo or HWMonitor under load. "Load" depends on what you're stressing.
> Uncore Multiplier:
> Uncore Voltage:
> Cooling Solution:
> Stability Test: [Any test is OK, synthetic or not. List how long test is run.]
> Batch Number: [Not required but helps people.]
> Ram Speed: [The ram speed you're running. If overclocking or XMP profile, please say so. Timings not needed.]
> 
> For the final picture verification column, you need to show a working picture to have it show "YES", otherwise it will be blank. The picture must contain the stress test, proof that the test was run as long as you claimed, AND it must also show HWmonitor or HWInfo's vcore reading. No, only VID will not cut it. Vcore. You do NOT need picture verification to be listed in the chart above, you only need it for the "YES" in the picture verification column.
> 
> 
> 
> ===
> 
> Problems? Ask here! Do not spend 5 minutes, tweak 2 things, get a bad overclock, and rage!
> Comments? I'd love to hear it!
> Questions? That's what this thread is here for!
> Suggestions? Go for it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last Updated: 9/4/13
> *Please submit overclocking results to this thread!*


Testing thread...

Quoting works.


----------



## Noupoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I was actually going to mention that. I was looking for the table to see where people were for input voltage on the 4670k at 4.5GHz and see if I could turn mine down a bit.


Seems to be a bug. Until that's fixed, quoting a post seems to make it visible again.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> *Haswell Overclocking Thread*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the Haswell Overclocking Thread. In here I will do my best to provide information regarding Haswell overclocking.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Basic Info
> 
> 
> 
> What is Haswell?
> 
> Haswell is the forth and latest-gen cpu line out for consumers. Of all the ones released the two of most interest are the 4670k and the 4770k (~$220, $330 respectively). These are the two unlocked versions of Intel's line of CPUs. This means we can adjust the core multiplier for overclocking later. It has IPC improvements over Ivy Bridge, meaning a 3.5ghz Haswell will typically beat a 3.5ghz Ivy Bridge. take that into consideration if you get a lower overclock. Its integrated graphics are of no concern for the PC enthusiast as you will end up buying a discrete graphics solution. Of course, the 4770k is an i7 with hyperthreading and the i5 does not have that. There is no shrink this time; the manufacturing process stays at 22nm. This is the tock in the tick tock model from Intel.
> 
> What is this USB 3 error I heard?
> 
> There were some issues with sleep mode and USB 3 slots on some motherboards at the very start. The problem was caught and as far as I can tell, no consumers have been complaining about USB 3 issues and the vendors assure us that the issue has been fixed already.
> 
> What socket is this chip?
> This chip is a socket 1150 chip. You will not be able to use the same motherboard from any generation ago. You will be able to use the same cooler if it worked with the 1155, however. This includes the popular Coolermaster Hyper 212 Evo, Noctua D14, etc.
> 
> Why the motherboard change?
> This is due to power changes in the CPU. Some parts relating to CPU power control have been moved from the motherboard to the CPU. This allows for more advanced power states for the CPU. Mean note that while CPU power draw as a whole did not decrease at peak by that much, that some elements of the motherboard have been moved to the CPU causing the overall power consumption of the system to decrease as a whole.
> 
> What about chipsets?
> The chipset of concern is the new z87 chipset. It allows for more 6gb Sata connections... for a total of 6. Up to 6 USB 3.0 ports will be available with native support. Typically you will find PCI 3.0 slots. Please note that a x8 PCIE 3.0 is equivalent to a x16 PCIE 2.0 slot. Ram is typically supported up to 3000mhz DDR3. In addition to all of these benefits, the onboard audio has been updated to the new ALC 1150 standard. Although the specifications are superior, please note it's the total integration of the technology that dictates the end sound quality.
> 
> Any info on batches?
> There are the Malaysian batches and the Costa Rica batches. I've listed all the results from other people down in the graph later in this thread. I noticed no major difference between batches however I have not heard of a seriously bad Costa Rica chip yet. It may be due to the fact those are still rare. It's hard to figure out how well a CPU will overclock if you don't overclock it, but one very dodgy way of doing it is to check stock VID.
> 
> What about delidding?
> Unfortunately, Haswell comes with problems of its own that would be fixed by a proper delidding. Please note that delidding may make your CPU harder to sell again and it may be dangerous if it goes wrong. The glue used to hold everything together left some room under the IHS or integrated heat spreader. You can use the razor blade method but I recommend the vice method as it is much safer. Please watch videos on it and ask around for more info before attempting. If you do something stupid, you've just broken your CPU. It doesn't happen all that often, but do be careful. I recommend going over to the delidding page for specifics but the very quick rundown is to clamp the CPU onto a vice, and hit it with a wooden block so the top metal part of the CPU pops off. Remove the gunk, add your choice of applicant... Coollaboratory is well regarded for this task. Thin layer. You can expect a good 10C decrease in temps, maybe more. Go to http://www.overclock.net/t/1313179/official-delidded-club
> for a nice guide on delidding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Overclocking Preparation
> 
> 
> 
> Is your heatsink/cooling solution up to par with what you wish to attempt? Expect hot temperatures ahead. Overclocking isn't horrible, but the heat will be biting. Anything under 80C is absolutely OK for 24/7 running even for the paranoid. 90C or higher is only acceptable during a stress test. Please avoid 100C, that is dangerous and the CPU will attempt to throttle. It's bad practice to have the CPU so hot, it throttles.
> 
> Stock -> Coolermaster Hyper 212 Evo -> Noctua D14/Thermalright Silver Arrow -> x60 Kraken -> Custom Loop
> 
> First, a little bit of a heads up on adaptive mode. You can take advantage of the new CPU power states. Whereas normally my computer would hammer my CPU with 1.385v of juice, it will now sip, say, 0.3v doing daily activities that I do but scale up when more power is required. This is very good for the longevity of your CPU as well as for power savings. To toggle it you first need to make sure your power settings for Windows are NOT set to high performance as you will not be able to take advantage of this feature. Second, you need to adjust the option in your motherboard BIOS. Enable C states and set the Core voltage mode to be adaptive instead of manual override. You can do the same for ring bus if you want. There are various modes or levels of C states. I recommend setting it to C7. Some people reported their power delivery being higher than estimated on idle because their power options in Windows is set to performance, not balanced. It does not affect me personally. To check if Cstates are working, close all major programs. Open HWMonitor or HWInfo and check the Vcore, not the CPUVid. The Vcore should jump around and increase as load increases.
> 
> *NOTE*: *ONLY* stress with adaptive *OFF!* The reason for this is because while adaptive is all fine and dandy, it can force the motherboard to give the CPU more volts than you set it to under very heavy loads. This primarily happens with synthetic benchmarks. Stressing with adaptive may overwhelm your cooling solution and cause sad things to happen. According to my tests, running adaptive with very heavy real life CPU loads MAY still cause the CPU to get more voltage than you set it to, but the difference is down to say, 0.03v. That isn't too bad but that is still significant, so be aware. Upon "stressing" via my chess program which loads all cores with 100% load, I hit 0.036v above my set limit. Gaming won't really use 100% all core at all times however. Gaming will be absolutely fine. Chess draws 100% from all cores 100% of the time without stop until you make it stop, so in a way it is like a semi-stress test. Encoding videos, for example, will not use 100% all cores or anywhere near that level. I know most people don't make their CPU run chess all night, but it's something to be aware of. On gaming I saw my CPU voltage go an insignificant 0.01 over max, and only for small periods of time.
> 
> So why do I stress with chess? For one, it does not elevate voltages by a ridiculous amount in adaptive. It's not a dealbreaker by any means for other stress tests but it's nice to know. It also simulates a maximum real life work load. Expect the heat to be a notch or two higher than your most intensive computer game, and the same with heat. It's a fine stability test, and can also be altered to become a benchmark to test various uncore/core settings. If you're interesting, try downloading Arena 3.0 GUI for free. Use Houdini 3.0 (commercial) or Houdini 1.5a (free). A guide can be found here:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tZJLrBAiCN0
> 
> *Update your UEFI to its latest version!* This is still a new launch and bugs and updates are expected! Update your stress test and your monitoring programs! Note: New stress tests might be more intensive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Overclocking
> 
> 
> 
> First and foremost: Expect overclocking results to differ. We should all know by now that not every chip is created equal. With Haswell, this is more true than ever. Expect a very wide variance in end results. It's a silicon lottery, folks.
> 
> 1. Set Uncore (AKA Ring Bus) to core ratio to manual. Set it to stock multiplier manually. With ring bus running on stock and locked at stock for now, no need to fiddle with ring bus voltage. That goes to auto. Some motherboards MAY increase Vring to unsafe levels if you didn't manually set ring bus to stock because the motherboard will try to auto-overclock the ring bus if left on auto. Avoid future headaches by following step 1.
> 2. Set any XMP profile OFF for ram. If your ram is above 1600, set it to 1600, no higher while we're testing overclocks. Heck, if your ram is XMP'ed for 1600, lower it to non XMP. Doesn't hurt.
> 3. Start ramping up the core multiplier and voltage until you think you've found your sweet spot. Do stress test and if you pass, go to step 4.
> NOTE: Yes, you up the core multiplier by 1 each time. You can probably get away with starting at 4ghz though. Because the core clock is 100, 100 x 40 = 4000mhz or 4ghz.
> 4. Now we fiddle with ram, higher ring bus/ring bus voltage in effort to get marginally better performance. Stress test. Do not raise ring bus or ram if it means lowering core clock for stability.
> 5. If you are hardcore or have a lot of time on your hands, you can try adding clockstrap to the mix but I'd stay away from it unless you're super duper picky. Nobody has reported very good results with this but you're welcome to experiment.
> 6. Set it to adaptive mode instead of manual now. Do not stress with adaptive.
> 
> If you simply raise the multiplier on the core and change the voltage, you'll probably run into a bad overclock because the overclocked ring bus will hinder the core overclock. And they say it but it's true: Core is king.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'd generally rather have stock ring bus if that means getting 100mhz faster core clock. Same for ram of course... it's a tall order to hit DDR3 3000 with higher overclocks. I'm not 100% sure if you need to stop XMP profile for the ram speed if it's 1600. Personally I'd lower it to non-XMP. You can turn it back on when you've got you core clock set. If by some small chance the XMP is hindering the overclock however, you won't know if it's ram and probably won't think of ram as a possible cause. Box timings should be fine.
> 
> I've posted benchmarks under this section somewhere, which shows graphs proving ring bus settings to be of little consequence in benchmarks and applications. Keep in mind if you are adamant in overclocking the ring bus you also need to provide extra voltage to it. Your core clock should always be equal to or higher than your ring bus.
> 
> *"1:1 Cache Ratio"*
> In a perfect world we'd all be running 1:1 cache ratio, but we'd also be running 500 ghz overclocks and sipping iced tea on clouds. We don't live in that world. If you got a cherry picked unit, fine, you can hit 1:1. For the rest of us, you cannot, pure and simple. Say the highest core overclock you can get is 4.6ghz. If you try to bring your uncore also to 4.6ghz, very likely you've either 1) Crashed your system because the uncore OC makes the core OC unstable 2) Crashed because you lack sufficient Vring 3) Applied unsafe Vring. You can't get past the first issue. You'd rather have 4.6ghz core and stock uncore (3.4ghz is stock core and uncore for 4670k, 3.5ghz for 4770k) than 4.5 core and 4.5 uncore. So what the heck is this 1:1 Cache Ratio nonsense?
> 
> It's the idea that your ring bus helps your performance up until it is the same speed as your processor. But you should know by now that ring bus helps performance... by a super small margin. The amount is negligible. It's basically saying, if your ring bus is higher than your core speed, that extra ring bus isn't doing anything supposidly. But the entire point is useless as pretty much nobody can hit 1:1 in the first place, let alone get above 1:1. Let me make this crystal clear: 1:1 doesn't make your CPU magically faster. You don't get an extra boost for doing 1:1. It's the same boost from 1:0.9 to 1:0.95 as 1:0.95 to 1:1. The amount of performance gain from uncore is roughly the same no matter how close your uncore is to your core. All that jabber about "keeping uncore 200-300mhz below core" is simply misleading. There is no such bottleneck that occurs if it's lower which those people seem to imply, and I have hardcore benchmark after benchmark to back up my statement. You overclock core with uncore set to stock so it doesn't lower your max core overclock. Then you overclock uncore without ever lowering core to get a higher uncore. If it happens to be 200-300 mhz under your core, awesome. If not or you don't want to push an unsafe Vring, that's fine too. Overclocking Haswell is complicated as is, last thing we need is to mislead and confuse people with 1:1 ratios.
> 
> *Voltage Parameters:*
> You will pretty much always be fine at 1.2v for core voltage provided you're not stressing on synthetics. Synthetics are things like Linpack, Prime95, Aida64. They are just that, synthetic tests, as are not actual real-world loads. Non-synthetic stress tests would be like chess or encoding a video with CPU only.
> 
> If you do want to stress I recommend Noctua D14 as a starting cooler. What happens if you have a 212 Evo from Coolermaster and you want better cooling? You now are stuck with a lower-end cooler. I get reports of 80C on Prime when using 1.2v to 1.25v using D14.
> 
> By the time you hit 1.3v you need to already know what you want to stress with. Linpack will implode your CPU if you're on air. To achieve good temperatures with Prime and air at this point I recommend a delid. By 1.35v stressing with Prime is very dicey and high end closed loop is required.
> 
> At any rate, 1.4v is not recommended unless you want to go my route with my configuration and you really want to push it and you need the voltage. Otherwise only high end closed loop or a custom loop should play at this setting. Haswell temperatures are very reliant on voltages, not frequency. Note that while I said, for example, that 1.35v requires a high end closed loop solution or better for stressing, that does not mean that's required for gaming/any other non-synthetic application. Only you can decide what sort of stability is acceptable to you.
> 
> Now *why exactly* did I list my recommendations about voltages this way? What matters in the end are two things when it comes to voltage safety: A) You do not hit above 95C under whatever you wish to stress and B) You do not exceed 1.45-1.5v no matter what. The thing is, most people run into the first problem long before they hit the second, because by 1.35v if you want to run Linpack, you're already getting dangerous temperatures on air. If you are using a custom loop with a delid though, the second problem might hit you first. Personally I am running 1.425v at 4.6ghz on D14 and the only reason why I can do so is because I'm not stressing with synthetics. This of course has drawbacks, in that I can't ever use synthetics to stress at this speed. However if my settings are stable then I can squeeze in that extra 100mhz because the max real-world loads will not anywhere near Prime95. Please note this is only for people who are willing to deal with Bsods and know what they are doing. Only you can decide what stability is stable enough for you.
> 
> Quick note on auto-overclocking: It will not be as efficient as manual. Do it manually. I wrote a guide. Use it. If you have MSI motherboard, OCGene will block manual overclocking. You need to click on the OCGenie button in the BIOS to stop that from happening. Lower end MSI boards may be voltage locked above a set amount, say 1.3v! Beware!
> 
> *About Ring Bus aka Uncore aka Cache Ratio Tweaking:*
> The naming used differs between motherboard manufacturers. Keep in mind that Uncore is the same as Ring Bus, and is sometimes known as 'cache ratio'. Some boards have 'minimum' and 'maximum' cache ratio. Just set them to the same. Obviously, 'cache voltage' is 'ring bus voltage' or 'uncore voltage'. For ring bus voltage, 1.2 is considered pretty safe. But read the voltages others used in my chart first! Ring bus takes less voltage, don't just replicate it as if it were core clock. You are going to need to raise ring bus voltage if you plan on overclocking the ring bus significantly. If your ring bus is manually set to the default value, meaning it's not overclocked for sure, leave it at auto is typically fine. Try not to exceed 1.35v. I try to keep it at 1.3v or under personally. If you do not set ring bus to stock multiplier manually, some motherboards will try to overclock it on its own, which might not only crash your system, it could also damage your CPU because the dumb motherboard is setting an unsafe voltage!
> 
> One last thing: In a test where I went from stock to 4.1ghz uncore @ 1.27 Vring and I upped SA/Io voltage by +0.135v, the temperature went up 4-5C in 5 minutes compared to without those voltage bumps. Expect a small temperature increase with overclocking Uncore.
> 
> *About Other Settings:*
> 
> PLL settings generally don't do too much but if you want to fiddle around with it, go for it. Just be careful about the voltage ranges. For LLC or Load Line Calibration, this is to help combat Vdroop but I don't find it particularly useful because Haswell isn't really vulnerable to Vdroop. The CPU Input Voltage on some Asus motherboards is actually the VRIN aka VCCIN. The VRIN can be thought of as the entire amount of voltage drawn by the CPU and all of its components. try not to go over 2.0v for this. My opinion is this: The higher your core voltage, the higher the chance you need to change this value. I don't feel you need to play around with this setting at 1.2v core voltage. Maybe at 1.35v? Maybe higher.
> 
> You are of course, free to experiment with these settings to see if it nets some stability for you. In most cases it won't, but hey, you might be the exception to the rule.
> 
> *Other Voltages*
> When your Vcore is really going up, at least 1.35 probably 1.4v or above, you may need to change other settings. For one, keep your Vccin or total CPU voltage to 0.5v above Vcore. You can try 1.9 or 2.0v. 2.2 is dangerous. Vccin is also known as Vrin. In Asus ROG boards, try tweaking the "eventual input voltage" instead.
> 
> Also, you may need to alter the voltages for SA, IO Analog, IO digital as well. Try adding 0.1v to them. For me, it fixed an odd 9C bsod when the vcore became too high, and adding more voltage made the CPU more unstable. Please note: It is unclear at this point what voltages are dangerous. Be careful with these voltages. JJ from Asus said these voltages help stabilize a higher Dram divider but I got 9c errors at as low as 1600 DDR3.
> 
> *CPU VID vs Vcore*
> There is a difference between CPU VID and CPU Vcore when I mention both of them together. I repeat: Only when I am talking about VID and Vcore in the same sentence does my definition of Vcore change.
> 
> Normally when I say Vcore I mean what you think I mean. But when I mention VID vs Vcore, VID is the amount of core voltage you set in the BIOS yourself. You should know it, you're the one that set the voltage in there. The Vcore is the number measured by Hwinfo or HWmonitor on your CPU when it is under max load.
> 
> What does this mean? Your Vcore could be above your VID. If you set 1.3v in the BIOS that's 1.3v VID. If you are also under adaptive voltage and you're running Prime95, your Vcore could be a whopping 1.5v, way above your set 1.3v.
> 
> Finally please note, there are multiple reports of people having a higher Vcore than VID even under non-synthetic loads but the extra voltage is relatively small. Just be careful and monitor voltages closely. As your VID increases the extra voltage drawn in from a regular non-synthetic load increases.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Benchmarks comparing ring bus settings:
> 
> 
> 
> Credits to Maxforces for the second part of the benchmarks. From my personal benchmarks, I found the drop of 0.7ghz for the ring bus to be an equal performance hit of 0.05ghz decrease in core clock and this difference shows in a very CPU reliant benchmark like chess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maxforces Says:
> Test setup
> 
> 
> 
> Results
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but if you play 3dmark you will gain some pionts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not worth it at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Stressing
> 
> 
> 
> NOTE: Do not stress on adaptive!
> You should have your method of stressing picked out. Once again, we all have different opinions on what we should stress things with and for how long. With Haswell, the AVX instruction set is introduced. This is very rarely used and if you're sitting here going HUH?, then you won't use it in real life usages. The problem is, when you stress via Linpack your temperatures will be scorching hot because the instruction set just nukes the temperatures. So here you have to decide how stable is stable enough. Perhaps with the advent of this new feature most people will never use, testing it for "stability" is useless. Some purists feel they must pass all tests at all times. The lastest version of Prime95 does indeed use AVX instruction set but it is still not as ridiculous as Linpack. If you insist on passing all tests at all times, you need to be realistic about your goals as your overclocks will be severely hampered.
> 
> The two other popular options are Aida64 and Prime95. For Prime95 I recommend using blend for 6 hours. If your average Aida64 run passes after 12-24 hours and Prime95 is fine after 6, I would call that rock solid stable. Please keep in mind the temperatures on Haswell really do shoot up during a stress test. You will not hit those temperatures under normal operation. If you hit 95C you might be fine outside of stress testing. It's very unlikely your games will seriously stress your CPU across multiple cores. Aida64 is considered to be less stressful compared to most other tests, so running it for longer might help. Despite JJ from Asus saying that Prime95 is not 'certified' for Haswell, all of my data shows it's a fine stresser for Haswell. Although Asus has spent a long time looking at Haswell overclocking, I feel videos of JJ from Asus are a nice starter but not the end-all source of information.
> 
> My personal standards are a bit out there but it works for me. See, my most CPU intensive application in real world usage scenario is 24/7 chess calculation. That uses 100% all cores at all times nonstop. If I can run that without ever getting a single crash, there is no way I will crash in games. So far from what I can tell, I'm correct. But some will burn me at the stake for doing so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But hey, it let me shoehorn in an extra 200-300mhz and it's my computer! I guess my point is, just find what works for you. I've survived 1.38v on air which is generally unfathomable, because I do not do synthetic stress test anymore. If you decide to ditch synthetic stress test you will be able to wiggle out MUCH more voltage but there are obviously drawbacks.
> 
> Try using coretemp or Realtemp or HWMonitor to monitor your temperatures. HWInfo is the best if you want all the info in one place and you want tons of info. To measure and check your adaptive settings you can only use HWMonitor or HWInfo. For me, the VCore is under my motherboard which may be confusing. It should be changing a lot. You need to use the latest version of the software! First check to see you have the latest version!
> 
> Ryude says:
> 
> _If you look at the FFT, it changes from large to small. Small FFT is good for producing heat while large FFT is better for finding instability in your RAM. If you fail on large, but pass on small then it probably means your RAM overclock is unstable. If you fail on small, it means your CPU is unstable.
> 
> If you fail almost instantly (within 30 minutes), then your vcore is too low. Try raising vcore in increments of 0.005V until you can pass at least 2 hours of blend, although it's up to you how long you want to be stable. I find that 2 hours of blend stability is equal to pretty much stable unless you are doing very intensive tasks such as folding, autocad, etc._
> 
> *Battlefield 3:*
> This game is known for being easily unstable under an overclock. Some people consider this a better test of stability than even Linpack!
> 
> *Extra Note:*
> Haswell is still a new launch. That means programs associated with it will constantly get updates. Older versions of Prime are easier to pass than newer ones. Many programs have glitches. There are idiosyncrasies. The only way to iron out what's what is with your cooperation, and lots of communication.
> 
> 
> 
> *To open up the Google Docs with all the info below, simply click on this link:*
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AjXDCk5eCp1gdEdENjlDYWl6ZnV4OVlNc0lMU1V3c1E&usp=sharing
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0AjXDCk5eCp1gdEdENjlDYWl6ZnV4OVlNc0lMU1V3c1E&output=html&widget=true
> _Can't see the chart? Log out and back into Google Docs!_
> 
> *Want to be in the chart above? Click this spoiler!*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Having Your Overclocking Result Charted
> 
> 
> 
> In order to be charted you need to fill out this form:
> 
> Username:
> CPU Model:
> Core Multiplier: [If you used Blck strap, put what Blck and mention your resulting frequency]
> CPU VID: This is the CPU core voltage value you input into BIOS.
> Vcore: This is the CPU Vcore reading from Hwinfo or HWMonitor under load. "Load" depends on what you're stressing.
> Uncore Multiplier:
> Uncore Voltage:
> Cooling Solution:
> Stability Test: [Any test is OK, synthetic or not. List how long test is run.]
> Batch Number: [Not required but helps people.]
> Ram Speed: [The ram speed you're running. If overclocking or XMP profile, please say so. Timings not needed.]
> 
> For the final picture verification column, you need to show a working picture to have it show "YES", otherwise it will be blank. The picture must contain the stress test, proof that the test was run as long as you claimed, AND it must also show HWmonitor or HWInfo's vcore reading. No, only VID will not cut it. Vcore. You do NOT need picture verification to be listed in the chart above, you only need it for the "YES" in the picture verification column.
> 
> 
> 
> ===
> 
> Problems? Ask here! Do not spend 5 minutes, tweak 2 things, get a bad overclock, and rage!
> Comments? I'd love to hear it!
> Questions? That's what this thread is here for!
> Suggestions? Go for it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last Updated: 9/4/13
> *Please submit overclocking results to this thread!*


----------



## BoredErica

Fixed, removed entire post, saved, and reposted it.


----------



## Womper

Hi all. This is quite the haswell overclocking thread, so I'll share some of my results and learnings.

The most relevant thing I can offer at the moment is that there is a big spectrum of stability with Haswell. There's non-AVX stability and AVX stability- you have to choose what's right for you, otherwise you're wasting your time. On top of that, there's a big difference between 1-2 hrs stability and the stability you need to avoid crashing in that all-important video game moment.

For non-AVX stability, namely gaming, I prefer the Intel Extreme Tuner. Since I just use the CPU for gaming, this is how I determine whether it's stable, and whether the temps are manageable. If my config can pass 4-8 hours of XTU stressing, then I don't run into problems in my games. Testing under 4 hours will help guide you, but ultimately you might suffer from the phantom BSOD.

If you're suffering from the phantom BSOD like I was, then you simply have to throw voltage at the problem. I can complete over 2 hours of the XTU stress test with a 1.3v adaptive voltage (4.8GHz), but in reality, I need 1.34v to avoid the random BSOD. Same thing at 4.7GHz- it'll stress for a couple hours just fine at 1.25v adaptive, but ultimately 1.275v is what it needs.

I use DDR 2133, and have repeatedly not found any improvement from increasing system agent, analog IO, or digital IO voltage. I keep input voltage at 1.8 for the 1.275v core, and 1.87v for the 1.34v core. I run the cache at 45x max, 8x min with a 1.275v adaptive.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Womper*
> 
> Hi all. This is quite the haswell overclocking thread, so I'll share some of my results and learnings.
> 
> The most relevant thing I can offer at the moment is that there is a big spectrum of stability with Haswell. There's non-AVX stability and AVX stability- you have to choose what's right for you, otherwise you're wasting your time. On top of that, there's a big difference between 1-2 hrs stability and the stability you need to avoid crashing in that all-important video game moment.
> 
> For non-AVX stability, namely gaming, I prefer the Intel Extreme Tuner. Since I just use the CPU for gaming, this is how I determine whether it's stable, and whether the temps are manageable. If my config can pass 4-8 hours of XTU stressing, then I don't run into problems in my games. Testing under 4 hours will help guide you, but ultimately you might suffer from the phantom BSOD.
> 
> If you're suffering from the phantom BSOD like I was, then you simply have to throw voltage at the problem. I can complete over 2 hours of the XTU stress test with a 1.3v adaptive voltage (4.8GHz), but in reality, I need 1.34v to avoid the random BSOD. Same thing at 4.7GHz- it'll stress for a couple hours just fine at 1.25v adaptive, but ultimately 1.275v is what it needs.
> 
> I use DDR 2133, and have repeatedly not found any improvement from increasing system agent, analog IO, or digital IO voltage. I keep input voltage at 1.8 for the 1.275v core, and 1.87v for the 1.34v core. I run the cache at 45x max, 8x min with a 1.275v adaptive.


Originally I thought 1.38v was stable for 4.6, then 1.385, then 1.425, lol. At this rate I'll never be stable... Right now I"m staying at 1.425 and living with the Bsods although they are rare now.


----------



## Hyolyn

Does this look stable enough? So sick of the notorious 9F bsod, it came back even with new ram sticks.

You can add me to the list of that is enough.



Ps i don't get why some voltages are showing high on load, even when it's on manual.

My Agent offset is only +0.005 while in that test it showed 0.102 as max?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hyolyn*
> 
> Does this look stable enough? So sick of the notorious 9F bsod, it came back even with new ram sticks.
> 
> You can add me to the list of that is enough.
> 
> 
> 
> Ps i don't get why some voltages are showing high on load, even when it's on manual.
> 
> My Agent offset is only +0.005 while in that test it showed 0.102 as max?


Cooling solution, uncore settings, ram speed, batch number please. Other info charted.


----------



## Hyolyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Cooling solution, uncore settings, ram speed, batch number please. Other info charted.


H100(not the i)
3900 Uncore Min/Max = 1.150 Cache Voltage
1600MHZ
L314B516(Malay)


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hyolyn*
> 
> H100(not the i)
> 3900 Uncore Min/Max = 1.150 Cache Voltage
> 1600MHZ
> L314B516(Malay)


Alright, picture verification approved for 2 hours.


----------



## Hyolyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Alright, picture verification approved for 2 hours.


Also forgot to mention, the voltages are way higher in hwmonitor then i actually set in bios.

1.350 Bios for Vcore

I've passed 3 hours on lower voltages but then those 9F bsod hits me, with higher vcore they seem to be gone.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hyolyn*
> 
> Also forgot to mention, the voltages are way higher in hwmonitor then i actually set in bios.
> 
> 1.350 Bios for Vcore


I noticed, I already put 1.351 when I saw the voltage in the blue screen.


----------



## Womper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Originally I thought 1.38v was stable for 4.6, then 1.385, then 1.425, lol. At this rate I'll never be stable... Right now I"m staying at 1.425 and living with the Bsods although they are rare now.


Yeah, I'm not quite happy with 1.34v adaptive. No BSODs, but it hits 1.45v if I inadvertently come across something with AVX. Since I now know from your benchmarks that the cache speed really doesn't help with games, I'm going to drop my cache speed way down and see how much core voltage that saves. Voltage degradation seems to be a big unknown with Haswell CPUs, and Ivy Bridge too for that matter. Only people who delidded haswell have posted about such problems, and I'm not delidding.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hyolyn*
> 
> Does this look stable enough? So sick of the notorious 9F bsod, it came back even with new ram sticks.
> 
> You can add me to the list of that is enough.
> 
> Ps i don't get why some voltages are showing high on load, even when it's on manual.
> 
> My Agent offset is only +0.005 while in that test it showed 0.102 as max?


I did not have a good time with Aida64; it passed way too many hours while the XTU stress test bombed out after less than 1.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Womper*
> 
> Yeah, I'm not quite happy with 1.34v adaptive. No BSODs, but it hits 1.45v if I inadvertently come across something with AVX. Since I now know from your benchmarks that the cache speed really doesn't help with games, I'm going to drop my cache speed way down and see how much core voltage that saves. Voltage degradation seems to be a big unknown with Haswell CPUs, and Ivy Bridge too for that matter. Only people who delidded haswell have posted about such problems, and I'm not delidding.
> I did not have a good time with Aida64; it passed way too many hours while the XTU stress test bombed out after less than 1.


A forum member told me some encoding now uses the new AVX standard but that doesn't up the voltage/temps significantly, that only using the AVX stress tests will your temps skyrocket.

But don't forget, it's not just AVX2 that will up the voltage. Any sort of synthetic stress test I've encountered so far has raised my voltage way beyond what I'm used to see under a non-synthetic maximum load. It's just the AVX2 synthetics are worse than the non AVX synthetics.


----------



## Womper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> A forum member told me some encoding now uses the new AVX standard but that doesn't up the voltage/temps significantly, that only using the AVX stress tests will your temps skyrocket.
> 
> But don't forget, it's not just AVX2 that will up the voltage. Any sort of synthetic stress test I've encountered so far has raised my voltage way beyond what I'm used to see under a non-synthetic maximum load. It's just the AVX2 synthetics are worse than the non AVX synthetics.


I'm guessing the new encoding apps have a spiky voltage behavior? Sometimes you're at turbo+avx voltage, sometimes at just turbo voltage, and sometimes under turbo voltage?

The XTU stress test pretty much hits a constant turbo voltage exactly at what you set the adaptive voltage to. Planetside 2, TF2, CS:S, and Crysis 3 are also mostly constant turbo voltage, but temps are about 10C less. Firefall on the other hand bounces the CPU speed and voltage all over the place.


----------



## Hyolyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Womper*
> 
> Yeah, I'm not quite happy with 1.34v adaptive. No BSODs, but it hits 1.45v if I inadvertently come across something with AVX. Since I now know from your benchmarks that the cache speed really doesn't help with games, I'm going to drop my cache speed way down and see how much core voltage that saves. Voltage degradation seems to be a big unknown with Haswell CPUs, and Ivy Bridge too for that matter. Only people who delidded haswell have posted about such problems, and I'm not delidding.
> I did not have a good time with Aida64; it passed way too many hours while the XTU stress test bombed out after less than 1.


I passed XTU for 2 hours, i think i'm safe but i might just jinx myself.
I also don't use adaptive voltages 

Did anyone notice how one of their cores are always around 5-7 degrees cooler then the rest, do i have a defective cpu? o.o

PS - BF3 on Ultra 64 player maps everything is great as a stress test.


----------



## Womper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hyolyn*
> 
> I passed XTU for 2 hours, i think i'm safe but i might just jinx myself.
> I also don't use adaptive voltages
> 
> Did anyone notice how one of their cores are always around 5-7 degrees cooler then the rest, do i have a defective cpu? o.o
> 
> PS - BF3 on Ultra 64 player maps everything is great as a stress test.


I can pass 2 hours of XTU on known-bad configs. And I haven't noticed any difference in stability between adaptive mode and static voltage. But keep playing BF3- those 64 player maps should be one of the best ways to test game stability. It's a lot more fun than the XTU.

And I've seen a 12C difference between core 0 and core 3 during stress tests.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hyolyn*
> 
> I passed XTU for 2 hours, i think i'm safe but i might just jinx myself.
> I also don't use adaptive voltages
> 
> Did anyone notice how one of their cores are always around 5-7 degrees cooler then the rest, do i have a defective cpu? o.o
> 
> PS - BF3 on Ultra 64 player maps everything is great as a stress test.


No, some cores are cooler. Some can be a difference of 10C.


----------



## Hyolyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Womper*
> 
> I can pass 2 hours of XTU on known-bad configs. And I haven't noticed any difference in stability between adaptive mode and static voltage. But keep playing BF3- those 64 player maps should be one of the best ways to test game stability. It's a lot more fun than the XTU.
> 
> And I've seen a 12C difference between core 0 and core 3 during stress tests.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> No, some cores are cooler. Some can be a difference of 10C.


Thanks guys, and i run into another of the 9F errors i'll personally call both Microsoft and Intel to figure out what it is, lol.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Womper*
> 
> I can pass 2 hours of XTU on known-bad configs. And I haven't noticed any difference in stability between adaptive mode and static voltage. But keep playing *BF3- those 64 player maps should be one of the best ways to test game stability*. It's a lot more fun than the XTU.
> 
> And I've seen a 12C difference between core 0 and core 3 during stress tests.


The only stress test have ever used where I have never crashed out of bf3 is prime95. I know a lot of others are becoming popular for various reasons and everyone`s level of need for stability can be varied but I personally need p95 for bf3 which is my main game. 900hrs played. That was on the vishera at least, I have been gaming the last couple hours on my new rig, playing bioshock infinite and no problems so far. Played an hour of bf3 this afternoon.


----------



## Clexzor

Has anyone tried poop under the IHS I here its better than CLU


----------



## Hyolyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> The only stress test have ever used where I have never crashed out of bf3 is prime95. I know a lot of others are becoming popular for various reasons and everyone`s level of need for stability can be varied but I personally need p95 for bf3 which is my main game. 900hrs played. That was on the vishera at least, I have been gaming the last couple hours on my new rig, playing bioshock infinite and no problems so far. Played an hour of bf3 this afternoon.


Aida is popular because it stresses the avx and is officially signed to work with 4770 or something like that, well at-least i know that's was asus recommends.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clexzor*
> 
> Has anyone tried poop under the IHS I here its better than CLU


Why don't you try and tell us how it went.


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *batman900*
> 
> You probably need more VRIN. "Think thats what its called." Input voltage. When I didnt have enough I would get a hard reboot with no blue screen. Just bump it up like .3 and see if that works.


It has to do with input voltage. But it could be too low as well as too high.

For example, for me 1.24V 43x gave errors in OCCT. Figured it was RAM or cache. Dropped RAM to 1333 SPD from 1600 XMP. The test extended for 3hrs. Previously would give the error in OCCT in 2hrs. But the BSOD seems to be related to cache. Increased ache to 1.175V. in 10 min, the PC rebooted without BSOD. Set 1.85V for input voltage. It was at 1.75V before increasing cache voltage. Still rebooted without BSOD. Increased to 1.90V. No reboot and this is the first time I've seen OCCT go without an error. I pronounce that my fallback settings are discovered!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!













I'm sure 1.90V is overkill to stabilize an increase of 0.025V on cache voltage. I will find the best setting later. I have a feeling that even 1.85V was not stable, 1.825V or something in between would have been stable. Just my feeling.


----------



## BangBangPlay

I recently discovered that input voltage drops under load and then returns to your entered amount at idle. LLC raises it, but it doesn't offset it under load. Keep that in mind because 1.8V can drop to 1.76 under an AVX load and cause instability at higher voltages.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> I recently discovered that input voltage drops under load and then returns to your entered amount at idle. LLC raises it, but it doesn't offset it under load. Keep that in mind because 1.8V can drop to 1.76 under an AVX load and cause instability at higher voltages.


Ehh.
I mean, I'm on 1.425v but I'm on 2.0v VCCIN. That's a high number.
Maybe issue is the VCCIN... too high or too low.


----------



## Spudinske

If I'm stable at 1.31 but cpu z's voltage reading keeps spiking up to 1.328 (although it goes to .016 sometimes), do I set my adaptive to the voltage I set in my bios or the one being read by cpuz.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spudinske*
> 
> If I'm stable at 1.31 but cpu z's voltage reading keeps spiking up to 1.328 (although it goes to .016 sometimes), do I set my adaptive to the voltage I set in my bios or the one being read by cpuz.


IMo Hwinfo's reading on voltage (get the latest beta version) is better than CPUZ. CPUZ's reading for vcore has always been dodgy and my latest version still shows what seems like a wrong value - very funny considering the dudes who made CPUZ also made HWmonitor and they report different voltages...

Also by spiking what were you doing with the CPU? Heavy synthetic, heavy non-synthetic loads or idle?


----------



## Anusha

Darkwizzie update my results with what's in the post #2097 OK?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> Darkwizzie update my results with what's in the post #2097 OK?


Settings saved, qualified for picture verification, OCCT, 6hr.


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Settings saved, qualified for picture verification, OCCT, 6hr.


should see if i can get 4.4GHz stable with 1.28V or so.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> should see if i can get 4.4GHz stable with 1.28V or so.


1.5v+ or no balls.

Like me.









And if your CPU degrades, who cares? I don't care. You just got a free space heater.


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> 1.5v+ or no balls.
> Like me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if your CPU degrades, who cares? I don't care. You just got a free space heater.


i cannot tolerate the fan noise. besides, i have to pay the electricity bill.

ambient is high these days. i keep it at 27C with the AC on. when i'm not home and it is stress testing, the ambient is well above 30C. that's stress testing imo.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> i cannot tolerate the fan noise. besides, i have to pay the electricity bill.
> 
> ambient is high these days. i keep it at 27C with the AC on. when i'm not home and it is stress testing, the ambient is well above 30C. that's stress testing imo.


25C ambient during the afternoons without AC, I don't have an AC. Ambient temps have up to 4-5C change in my CPU peak temps.

The D14 doesn't rev up under load. It just stays at the same speed 24/7. Very quiet, but with my case fans/GPU fans being louder, all that quietness is moot.

Blaghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.

What', 72C average temp on hotter afternoon on the hottest core under chess stress?


----------



## RushiMP

This new chip I picked up is a dog. It is a L312 like my last one but seems to have a base base vid of 1.16









Currently testing 4.6 with 1.315 vCore. Bought some Intel Overclockers Insurance, this one seems like a good candidate for degradation testing.


----------



## BoredErica

Now that's a pretty decent chip.

I just checked my temps in HWinfo and I'm surprised to find out how hot it is!
At 8am I was running chess, and the hottest core was core #2, with average temp of 69C. Now it's at 81.5C! (5pm now). I also just came back from the only Bsod this day, so Forceman could be onto something, maybe the instability could be temp related.

No bsod code, simply a lockup.

I have a monster typhoon airflow, I've done all I could.

D14 can only get you so far when you're on 1.425VID and 1.45v+ under load...


----------



## error-id10t

When I was trying your chess program the problems I ran into was simply it stopping, that's why I liked it for the time I tried it (not into chess myself). It didn't bring the computer to it's knees via BSOD etc. However, since then I've now given up and am just using auto everything except set my vcore to manual and 1.255v @ 4.3giggles. I'm taking a break from trying to tune this POS and simply let it run folding, it's done 24hours for now no problems.

BTW: noticed that the latest HWInfo is now only 0.008v away from what cpuz and/or realtemp have been showing all this time. It used to always be ~0.025v above.


----------



## Womper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushiMP*
> 
> This new chip I picked up is a dog. It is a L312 like my last one but seems to have a base base vid of 1.16
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Currently testing 4.6 with 1.315 vCore. Bought some Intel Overclockers Insurance, this one seems like a good candidate for degradation testing.


I think all reports of degradation I've read so far are people who delidded. I don't test above 1.4v for more than a few seconds myself, but since getting this chip in June, I've put it through hours and hours of testing in the 1.3v range (on core and cache), and a handful of hours right at 1.4v. No observable degradation so far. Not delidded (70C peak in games is good enough).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Now that's a pretty decent chip.
> 
> I just checked my temps in HWinfo and I'm surprised to find out how hot it is!
> 
> At 8am I was running chess, and the hottest core was core #2, with average temp of 69C. Now it's at 81.5C! (5pm now). I also just came back from the only Bsod this day, so Forceman could be onto something, maybe the instability could be temp related.
> 
> No bsod code, simply a lockup.
> 
> I have a monster typhoon airflow, I've done all I could.
> D14 can only get you so far when you're on 1.425VID and 1.45v+ under load...


Well, between you and RushiMP, we'll know soon enough how bad the 1.4v range is for these chips...


----------



## BoredErica

Oh jesus, checked the weather forecast, it's heating up big time this week.

88f, 88f, 90f, 97f

I think I"m just going to play Crysis on Monday, it will be that bad... Or leave my house, too hot.


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Oh jesus, checked the weather forecast, it's heating up big time this week.
> 88f, 88f, 90f, 97f
> 
> I think I"m just going to play Crysis on Monday, it will be that bad... Or leave my house, too hot.


You must be in the Midwest somewhere because that about what my forecast is. Gotta love Indiana weather!!


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Storm*
> 
> You must be in the Midwest somewhere because that about what my forecast is. Gotta love Indiana weather!!


Nope, I'm in California.

I had a mild summer and all of a sudden, this.


----------



## batman900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushiMP*
> 
> This new chip I picked up is a dog. It is a L312 like my last one but seems to have a base base vid of 1.16
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Currently testing 4.6 with 1.315 vCore. Bought some Intel Overclockers Insurance, this one seems like a good candidate for degradation testing.


That's the same as my batch. Mine was 1.136V stock. I thought it sucked until I tried another one that was L311. It ran 10C hotter at the same voltage and needed a tad more for the same clocks. The biggest disappointment of my new build is this gfx card though. Worst 780 Classified ever.... Needs 1.35V for 1267mhz. My luck blows...


----------



## Forceman

So it appears that now I need what HWInfo reports to be 1.356V to be stable in all AVX applications. Strangely enough, that means I need to set 1.34V for XTU, but only 1.335V for IBT. 1.335V in XTU only goes to 1.344V, which crashes, but I have to drop down to 1.33V to get 1.344V in IBT. So it really does seem like there are levels of voltage, at least in the software readings. I put the multimeter on the board, though, and the measured voltage is now quite a bit lower than what HWInfo says. It used to be really close, but now that same 1.344V in HWInfo is only showing 1.310V on the multimeter. I don't know if that's a change in the software, a change in the BIOS, or something else. But if the measured reading is correct, then maybe my chip isn't as bad as I thought.

Anyway, Darkwizzie, for your chart you can put:

Username: Forceman
CPU Model: 4770K
Core Multiplier: 44x
CPU VID: 1.335
Vcore: 1.356
Uncore Multiplier: 36x
Uncore Voltage: 1.10
Cooling Solution: Kraken X60 (delidded)
Stability Test: IBT Very High 20 passes, XTU 2 hours
Batch Number: L311B219
Ram Speed: DDR3-1866

I had an 8 hour XTU run queued up last night, but my wife helpfully shut down my computer for me before she went to bed, so I just ran a short test this afternoon.




Edit: And that means my stable 45x settings only probe out at 1.365V instead of the 1.4V that software shows. Anyone else with a UD3H want to probe their voltages?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> So it appears that now I need what HWInfo reports to be 1.356V to be stable in all AVX applications. Strangely enough, that means I need to set 1.34V for XTU, but only 1.335V for IBT. 1.335V in XTU only goes to 1.344V, which crashes, but I have to drop down to 1.33V to get 1.344V in IBT. So it really does seem like there are levels of voltage, at least in the software readings. I put the multimeter on the board, though, and the measured voltage is now quite a bit lower than what HWInfo says. It used to be really close, but now that same 1.344V in HWInfo is only showing 1.310V on the multimeter. I don't know if that's a change in the software, a change in the BIOS, or something else. But if the measured reading is correct, then maybe my chip isn't as bad as I thought.
> 
> Anyway, Darkwizzie, for your chart you can put:
> 
> Username: Forceman
> CPU Model: 4770K
> Core Multiplier: 44x
> CPU VID: 1.335
> Vcore: 1.356
> Uncore Multiplier: 36x
> Uncore Voltage: 1.10
> Cooling Solution: Kraken X60 (delidded)
> Stability Test: IBT Very High 20 passes, XTU 2 hours
> Batch Number: L311B219
> Ram Speed: DDR3-1866
> 
> I had an 8 hour XTU run queued up last night, but my wife helpfully shut down my computer for me before she went to bed, so I just ran a short test this afternoon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: And that means my stable 45x settings only probe out at 1.365V instead of the 1.4V that software shows. Anyone else with a UD3H want to probe their voltages?


Excellent, settings charted, picture verification approved for x20 pass IBT.


----------



## jameyscott

Them pesky wives...never understanding of what we do.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Them pesky wives...never understanding of what we do.


To get one first one needs a girlfriend.










Or you visit a girl friend's house and she's running quad SLI Titans.
#Loveatfirstsight


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> To get one first one needs a girlfriend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or you visit a girl friend's house and she's running quad SLI Titans.
> 
> #Loveatfirstsight


After my wife saw my build, she demanded I build her a computer. She's just getting an a10 6800k or something similar though. She doesn't need a constant 120fps like me. XD


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> After my wife saw my build, she demanded I build her a computer. She's just getting an a10 6800k or something similar though. She doesn't need a constant 120fps like me. XD


One day she'll be a better overclocker than you.


----------



## jameyscott

Thems fightin words! She'll be stuck with my h110 once I get a custom loop. I'll be ocing her system for her though.


----------



## Spudinske

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> IMo Hwinfo's reading on voltage (get the latest beta version) is better than CPUZ. CPUZ's reading for vcore has always been dodgy and my latest version still shows what seems like a wrong value - very funny considering the dudes who made CPUZ also made HWmonitor and they report different voltages...
> 
> Also by spiking what were you doing with the CPU? Heavy synthetic, heavy non-synthetic loads or idle?


Was doing prime95 with 90% ram.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Thems fightin words! She'll be stuck with my h110 once I get a custom loop. I'll be ocing her system for her though.


Meh.
If she cares sufficiently about computing performance she would learn the inner workings herself and learn to overclock on her own. The people who need somebody to do everything for them won't appreciate the performance benefit they are getting anyways.

But you know.
She's wifey and stuff.

Gotta score dem' points.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spudinske*
> 
> Was doing prime95 with 90% ram.


There is a vcore increase under heavy load, it has already been observed.


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> So it appears that now I need what HWInfo reports to be 1.356V to be stable in all AVX applications. Strangely enough, that means I need to set 1.34V for XTU, but only 1.335V for IBT. 1.335V in XTU only goes to 1.344V, which crashes, but I have to drop down to 1.33V to get 1.344V in IBT. So it really does seem like there are levels of voltage, at least in the software readings. I put the multimeter on the board, though, and the measured voltage is now quite a bit lower than what HWInfo says. It used to be really close, but now that same 1.344V in HWInfo is only showing 1.310V on the multimeter. I don't know if that's a change in the software, a change in the BIOS, or something else. But if the measured reading is correct, then maybe my chip isn't as bad as I thought.
> 
> Anyway, Darkwizzie, for your chart you can put:
> 
> Username: Forceman
> CPU Model: 4770K
> Core Multiplier: 44x
> CPU VID: 1.335
> Vcore: 1.356
> Uncore Multiplier: 36x
> Uncore Voltage: 1.10
> Cooling Solution: Kraken X60 (delidded)
> Stability Test: IBT Very High 20 passes, XTU 2 hours
> Batch Number: L311B219
> Ram Speed: DDR3-1866
> 
> I had an 8 hour XTU run queued up last night, but my wife helpfully shut down my computer for me before she went to bed, so I just ran a short test this afternoon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: And that means my stable 45x settings only probe out at 1.365V instead of the 1.4V that software shows. Anyone else with a UD3H want to probe their voltages?


wouldn't increasing the Uncore to like 1.20V let you drop the Vcore a bit? technically it shouldn't be like that, but with Haswell it's the nonsense that makes sense. :-/

and i've given up stress testing. i'm gonna settle with my 4.3GHz until i can replace this with Broadwell or something nice from AMD. Haswell-E won't be any better (IMO) when it comes to overclocking. the raw power would be great though. i'll stress test if i get another crash, or if i upgrade bios or something. otherwise i've had enough.


----------



## Spudinske

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> There is a vcore increase under heavy load, it has already been observed.


I thought the increase was a lot more, like .1v.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spudinske*
> 
> I thought the increase was a lot more, like .1v.


That's normally only if you are using adaptive, the smaller increase is there even if you are in manual.


----------



## Noupoi

I decided to give overclocking my 4770K a go, and from the stats in the first page, it seems I got an awful chip.

1.2V stock Vcore, and it seems to need 1.9V VRIN, 1.35V Vcore for 4.4GHz, with the Uncore at the stock 3.5GHz.

Is it worth sending back and ordering another? The replacement can't be worse that this, can it?


----------



## batman900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noupoi*
> 
> I decided to give overclocking my 4770K a go, and from the stats in the first page, it seems I got an awful chip.
> 
> 1.2V stock Vcore, and it seems to need 1.9V VRIN, 1.35V Vcore for 4.4GHz, with the Uncore at the stock 3.5GHz.
> 
> Is it worth sending back and ordering another? The replacement can't be worse that this, can it?


Depends what your using to stress test. If it is prime95 Version 28.1 stable then that's average. If that is Intel burn test stable but not prime 28.1 then its below average. Odds of you getting something that will give you any more than 100mhz extra though is slim. And for 100mhz or possibly the same as what you have now is it worth the trouble?


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noupoi*
> 
> I decided to give overclocking my 4770K a go, and from the stats in the first page, it seems I got an awful chip.
> 
> 1.2V stock Vcore, and it seems to need 1.9V VRIN, 1.35V Vcore for 4.4GHz, with the Uncore at the stock 3.5GHz.
> 
> Is it worth sending back and ordering another? The replacement can't be worse that this, can it?


Out of everyone who's ever posted here, there are 18 entries that provided pictures. Out of those, 10 are 45+ Multi and includes the 4670k also. There's over 200 pages in this thread - what do you think is the average?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> I decided to give overclocking my 4770K a go, and from the stats in the first page, it seems I got an awful chip.
> 
> 1.2V stock Vcore, and it seems to need 1.9V VRIN


You're probably just not good with OCing yet.. it's pretty hard to get everything down right and i'm still learning day by day 3 months later.

Add VRIN LLC (max or 1 level down from max) and try 1.25vcore 1.75vrin, manually set uncore to 34x (not 35x because it turbo's), as a stability tweak you can try using +0.05 or +0.1 on digital io instead of auto. See what multi you can get from a profile like that to start off

I get terrible, really terrible results if i set VRIN that high for lower vcores. My 1.76vrin OC that'll pass all of my testing indefinately will fail with 1.8vrin and need like 0.02-0.04vcore more with 1.9, assuming LLC. Without LLC, it'll bounce around a lot and change so much that you can't really optimize it


----------



## jameyscott

I might have to try the digital io myself and see how much more I can push them 780s ill be getting.

I'm at 4.5ghz stable with a 1.9vrrin, 1.27? Vcore, and 1.19 uncore set at 42x.

I say I've got at least a good little overclocker, just haven't gotten it to 4.6 stable.

I wouldn't mind running 4.7 daily once I get my chip delidded and set on a custom loop.


----------



## Hyolyn

Guys, in terms of real world usage how much performance increase would i actually notice going from 4400 to 4500/4600?

I know it's hard to say exactly but do an estimate, and in fps during games, any?

PS, is this true?
Quote:


> Disable CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E), EIST (SpeedStep) & Cool'n'Quiet in BIOS
> 
> CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E) & EIST decrease overclocking reliability, create DPC latency spikes and hiccups in some circonstances.
> 
> Gigabyte motherboards note
> Depending on your model & BIOS, Intersil power controllers may be defaulted to intermediate hardware power management, creating high DPC latency under some circonstances. Only way I found to fix that was to install Gigabyte Dynamic Energy Saver, turn it On then Off. Now optimal performance, minimal power management are set (even if you reinstall Windows). You can uninstall DES or disable the associated service after this is done. This may apply to other mobo manufacturers using similar PWM controllers and softwares.


Quote:


> Disable High Precision Event Timer (HPET) in BIOS


Are these tweaks still valid, i remember them having positive impact on my amd but that's a complete different architecture and all.


----------



## Noupoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *batman900*
> 
> Depends what your using to stress test. If it is prime95 Version 28.1 stable then that's average. If that is Intel burn test stable but not prime 28.1 then its below average. Odds of you getting something that will give you any more than 100mhz extra though is slim. And for 100mhz or possibly the same as what you have now is it worth the trouble?


I was using Aida64's stress test. It's just failed about 5 hours into it too







.

I guess I'll need to go back and adjust some things- (maybe up the Vring?)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Out of everyone who's ever posted here, there are 18 entries that provided pictures. Out of those, 10 are 45+ Multi and includes the 4670k also. There's over 200 pages in this thread - what do you think is the average?


From the spreadsheet on the first page, the vast majority of 4770Ks are clocked 4.5GHz or higher, and only about a third of all the entries have a VID of 1.35V or above.

It could be that I just haven't got the correct settings dialled in yet, but my 4770K does look subpar right now.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> You're probably just not good with OCing yet.. it's pretty hard to get everything down right and i'm still learning day by day 3 months later.
> 
> Add VRIN LLC (max or 1 level down from max) and try 1.25vcore 1.75vrin, manually set uncore to 34x (not 35x because it turbo's), as a stability tweak you can try using +0.05 or +0.1 on digital io instead of auto. See what multi you can get from a profile like that to start off


I've been following Sin's overclocking guide for Gigabyte motherboards. The LLC is set to extreme, but I'll give the other settings you posted a go.

Thanks to everyone for helping!


----------



## Hyolyn

Don't use windows on balanced, atleast i had this problem.



Edit, not allowing to throttle only solved it partially, i still seem to have insane amount of page faults, why is this? Is it because of a bad overclock?

Uninstalled Intel Rapid Storage, much better. But still high..


----------



## HemiRick

Page faults are not a problem normal puter usage if you dont have enough RAM and the system has to use the page file.


----------



## Hyolyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HemiRick*
> 
> Page faults are not a problem normal puter usage if you dont have enough RAM and the system has to use the page file.


Well pagefault's affect the dpc latency, and i'm not sure how much is normal but im sure 8GB should be enough.
I'm curious if someone else could do me a favour and try to see what they get, that way i would know if it's a problem on my end only.

http://www.resplendence.com/latencymon


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Out of everyone who's ever posted here, there are 18 entries that provided pictures. Out of those, 10 are 45+ Multi and includes the 4670k also. There's over 200 pages in this thread - what do you think is the average?


There is 1 for 4.3ghz.

There are 3 for 4.4ghz.

There are 4 for 4.5ghz.

There are 2 for 4.6ghz.

There are 4 for 4.7ghz.

There are 3 for 4.8ghz.

There is 1 for 5.1ghz.

Keep in mind I only started picture verification halfway into the thread.

So there are 8 that are 4.5ghz or under but there are 10 that are above 4.5ghz.

And my guess has always been, average is 4.5/4.6ghz.

I've had to deny a few overclocks simply because they didn't include picture of Vcore, etc. but if I count those I'm not sure what the end would look like.

EDIT:
If we go by median overclock that would be 4.6ghz on the dot, I just realized. 1 for the highest and lowest, 3 for second highest and lowest, then 4, at middle 2.

If you also look at median results on my chart regardless of picture verification, that would be the 33rd result, and that also is 4.6ghz.


----------



## deepor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hyolyn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HemiRick*
> 
> Page faults are not a problem normal puter usage if you dont have enough RAM and the system has to use the page file.
> 
> 
> 
> Well pagefault's affect the dpc latency, and i'm not sure how much is normal but im sure 8GB should be enough.
> I'm curious if someone else could do me a favour and try to see what they get, that way i would know if it's a problem on my end only.
> 
> http://www.resplendence.com/latencymon
Click to expand...

Most page faults aren't the page file and memory running out nowadays. There's a method called "memory mapped files" programs can use. Windows will mirror the contents of a file into the program's memory. It will only make a note of that, not load anything from disk. It will use page faults to load snippets of the file into RAM the first time they get accessed. The page faults are nothing bad, it's just the name of the processor feature being used.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hyolyn*
> 
> Guys, in terms of real world usage how much performance increase would i actually notice going from 4400 to 4500/4600?
> 
> I know it's hard to say exactly but do an estimate, and in fps during games, any?


Basically none. You might see the difference in benchmarks and some very CPU intensive tasks, but for normal use the CPU is hardly ever the limiting factor and that small a difference will be meaningless.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Basically none. You might see the difference in benchmarks and some very CPU intensive tasks, but for normal use the CPU is hardly ever the limiting factor and that small a difference will be meaningless.


He might see a huge, whopping 1 fps difference in CPU intensive games like Starcraft 2, though!


----------



## Cyro999

sc2/twr2/bl2/ps2 (yay 2's!!) will probably get you a bump but you're talking less than 5% clockspeed difference, ie benchmarks only really


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> If we go by median overclock that would be 4.6ghz on the dot, I just realized. 1 for the highest and lowest, 3 for second highest and lowest, then 4, at middle 2.
> If you also look at median results on my chart regardless of picture verification, that would be the 33rd result, and that also is 4.6ghz.


Do you not wonder why there isn't a "stability" thread for Haswell, if you go by what was created for SB and Ivy then it's surprising because their respective OCing threads didn't cover that.. and no, I don't care what someone says with no evidence [just need to add re: the last point: this isn't directed at you], 4.6giggle is not the average.


----------



## Ghost12

Did you guys say AIDA64 is a decent test for this cpu? does that include the trial version?


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Did you guys say AIDA64 is a decent test for this cpu? does that include the trial version?


I am not a fan of aida64, i could test for hours on end with this but crash in seconds on occt or prime. With aida i could clock up to 4.6 and pass stress for long periods of time, with occt I struggle to get 4.4 stable.


----------



## Hyolyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Did you guys say AIDA64 is a decent test for this cpu? does that include the trial version?


It's the recommended test, and yes the trial and extreme is basically the same.
IBT / XTU / AIDA64

If you pass those you are usually good to go, i haven't bsod for a long time now.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Storm*
> 
> I am not a fan of aida64, i could test for hours on end with this but crash in seconds on occt or prime. With aida i could clock up to 4.6 and pass stress for long periods of time, with occt I struggle to get 4.4 stable.


I have passed prime for a decent time and played several rounds of bf3 during the 3 days use so far, zero problems at my clocks, I have always found bf3 to be an over clock killer, just asking as now trying to drop the vcore and am currently testing with it.


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> I have passed prime for a decent time and played several rounds of bf3 during the 3 days use so far, zero problems at my clocks, I have always found bf3 to be an over clock killer, just asking as now trying to drop the vcore and am currently testing with it.


I'm a fan of BF3 MP stress testing as well, it seems to find any of my instabilities. I figure if I can pass multiple hours of bf3 I'm usually pretty good since my machine is a gaming rig not much of anything else.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Storm*
> 
> I'm a fan of BF3 MP stress testing as well, it seems to find any of my instabilities. I figure if I can pass multiple hours of bf3 I'm usually pretty good since my machine is a gaming rig not much of anything else.


When overclocking my fx8320 I could fly through huge pass amounts of Ibt avx etc then would crash in bf3 lol. Only prime gave me bf3 stability. Only needed a short run of prime and never crashed once in bf3.


----------



## MojoW

Damn my chip is worse then i thought.
Turns out i need an insane amount of vcore and vcin to jump from 4.5 to 4.6

45x core
43x cache/ring
1.28 vcore
1.245 cache/ring
1.890 vcin

46x core
43x cache/ring
1.425 vcore
1.245 cache/ring
2.020 vcin

8 hours prime95(27.9) and XTU stable.
I don't know if that voltage jump is worth the louzy 100mhz.
Temps spikes on prime95 with the 4.6 are to the 99C with a little bit of throttling but average is 89C and XTU's average is around 83C.
Defenitely a subpar chip i do not understand that voltage jump.


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MojoW*
> 
> Damn my chip is worse then i thought.
> Turns out i need an insane amount of vcore and vcin to jump from 4.5 to 4.6
> 
> 45x core
> 43x cache/ring
> 1.28 vcore
> 1.245 cache/ring
> 1.890 vcin
> 
> 46x core
> 43x cache/ring
> 1.425 vcore
> 1.245 cache/ring
> 2.020 vcin
> 
> 8 hours prime95(27.9) and XTU stable.
> I don't know if that voltage jump is worth the louzy 100mhz.
> Temps spikes on prime95 with the 4.6 are to the 99C with a little bit of throttling but average is 89C and XTU's average is around 83C.
> Defenitely a subpar chip i do not understand that voltage jump.


I would take that chip in a heart beat man. Your chip isn't subpar, my 4770k takes 1.35v @ 44 to be stable in occt. Crashes in windows @ 47 even with 1.45v


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MojoW*
> 
> Damn my chip is worse then i thought.
> Turns out i need an insane amount of vcore and vcin to jump from 4.5 to 4.6
> 
> 45x core
> 43x cache/ring
> 1.28 vcore
> 1.245 cache/ring
> 1.890 vcin
> 
> 46x core
> 43x cache/ring
> 1.425 vcore
> 1.245 cache/ring
> 2.020 vcin
> 
> 8 hours prime95(27.9) and XTU stable.
> I don't know if that voltage jump is worth the louzy 100mhz.
> Temps spikes on prime95 with the 4.6 are to the 99C with a little bit of throttling but average is 89C and XTU's average is around 83C.
> 
> Defenitely a subpar chip i do not understand that voltage jump.


Looks about like my chip at 4.5. When I get my custom loop, I might have to test these settings out. Although, I'll be lowering the uncore to stock and seeing about playing around with the 46x core first. Then, slowly bumping up the uncore as much as I can.


----------



## myrtleee34

My 4770K seems to run the best at 4.6Ghz with memory at 2133
I have H100 with push pull, all 4 fans at 900RPM hangs at 36C


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MojoW*
> 
> i do not understand that voltage jump.


Same as Sandy and Ivy. You hit a wall and it takes lots of voltage to get past. Best just to stay under the wall.


----------



## BangBangPlay

Just downloaded Rome 2 Total War and benchmarked it. It appears to runs 2 cores and gets right up there in temps, almost as high as Prime, 67C. Shogun 2, Tomb Raider, Hitman Absolution, Fallout NV all only get into the high 50s low 60s on my 4.6 OC. I haven't had a chance to start a campaign, so I am unsure if my system will suffer from the awful performance issues reported. It is said that a percent of systems (even high powered gaming rigs) will get fluctuations in CPU and GPU usage, leading to awful dips in frame rates during battles. Anyone else played Rome 2 yet with their Haswell OCed? At first glance it is looking to be a good stress test for OCs, granted that it is playable on your system.


----------



## RushiMP

Below average CPU. Stock Vcore is around 1.15V. Needs a **** ton more voltage to get 4.6, not worth it. Will get another sample when I have more time. For now these are my new 24/7 overclock.

Batch: L3128576
Core: 4500 HT
Cache: 4300
DDR: 2133 8-10-8-24-1T
Power Saving: All On.
Corsair H100
Asus MVI-F

Vcore: 1.29V (Adaptive +0.125)
Cache: 1.25V
Vrin:1.760 (Auto)
DDR: 1.7V (Auto)
VCCSA 0.848 (Auto)
VTT: 1.128 (Auto)
PCH: 1.047 (Auto)

Stability:
Linpack (w/o AVX) : 1 hour
[email protected]: 48 hours
Handbrake BR Encode: Multiple

Max Core Temp: 76C


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MojoW*
> 
> i do not understand that voltage jump.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Same as Sandy and Ivy. You hit a wall and it takes lots of voltage to get past. Best just to stay under the wall.


Yes, the ability to keep scaling higher before hitting the voltage wall is a big part of what makes the golden chips golden.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Do you not wonder why there isn't a "stability" thread for Haswell, if you go by what was created for SB and Ivy then it's surprising because their respective OCing threads didn't cover that.. and no, I don't care what someone says with no evidence [just need to add re: the last point: this isn't directed at you], 4.6giggle is not the average.


Well I mean, I'm trying to get good results with picture verification for a stress test. What do you think I should do then?


----------



## RushiMP

Until there is a consensus on which stability test is safe and most consistent it will be difficult to make good requirements. I for one will not use AVX test to determine stability. I would use just about anything else.


----------



## Spritanium

So I've heard that a lot of chips have a certain point at which they hit a "wall" and cannot go any further without significantly more vcore.

Is it possible for a chip to reach much higher clocks after said wall has been passed?

For example, say a chip will run at 4.1ghz with 1.20v, but won't get to 4.2ghz until 1.35v. Is it possible that said chip would be able to get to 4.3 or 4.4 at slightly higher voltages than 1.35?

Just trying to figure out if delidding is even worth it. If I can get manageable temps at 1.4v, I might actually get a decent overclock.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spritanium*
> 
> So I've heard that a lot of chips have a certain point at which they hit a "wall" and cannot go any further without significantly more vcore.
> 
> Is it possible for a chip to reach much higher clocks after said wall has been passed?
> 
> For example, say a chip will run at 4.1ghz with 1.20v, but won't get to 4.2ghz until 1.35v. Is it possible that said chip would be able to get to 4.3 or 4.4 at slightly higher voltages than 1.35?
> 
> Just trying to figure out if delidding is even worth it. If I can get manageable temps at 1.4v, I might actually get a decent overclock.


They can keep going past that wall, but the heavy voltage increases also bring on the heat. Delidding can help the temps, it's hard to predict the possible clock gain though.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spritanium*
> 
> So I've heard that a lot of chips have a certain point at which they hit a "wall" and cannot go any further without significantly more vcore.
> 
> Is it possible for a chip to reach much higher clocks after said wall has been passed?
> 
> For example, say a chip will run at 4.1ghz with 1.20v, but won't get to 4.2ghz until 1.35v. Is it possible that said chip would be able to get to 4.3 or 4.4 at slightly higher voltages than 1.35?
> 
> Just trying to figure out if delidding is even worth it. If I can get manageable temps at 1.4v, I might actually get a decent overclock.


Maybe 200mhz. Depends on how ballsy you are and how good cooling.

For me 4.5 1.28v. 4.6 1.425v. 4.7 = god knows what volts. If I really didn't care about losing my CPU sure I can maybe stabilize at say, 1.6v. Maybe not, I imagine the wall gets much worse after each multiplier. So you hit the wall expect to just get past the wall. Only the most hardcore can get 2 notches higher for the multiplier despite the wall.

I tried 1.5v+ for 4.7, nothing resembled a good stability. Things would crash within 15 minutes. Christ, even for 4.6 I'm having some issues with stability, the phantom 9c error is upon me today.

Then again today is hot. Forecast predicts 90F degree weather all week long.

Just kill me now.


----------



## Womper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Storm*
> 
> I am not a fan of aida64, i could test for hours on end with this but crash in seconds on occt or prime. With aida i could clock up to 4.6 and pass stress for long periods of time, with occt I struggle to get 4.4 stable.


Same here, Aida64 takes much longer to bluescreen than other tools.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spritanium*
> 
> So I've heard that a lot of chips have a certain point at which they hit a "wall" and cannot go any further without significantly more vcore.
> 
> Is it possible for a chip to reach much higher clocks after said wall has been passed?
> 
> For example, say a chip will run at 4.1ghz with 1.20v, but won't get to 4.2ghz until 1.35v. Is it possible that said chip would be able to get to 4.3 or 4.4 at slightly higher voltages than 1.35?
> 
> Just trying to figure out if delidding is even worth it. If I can get manageable temps at 1.4v, I might actually get a decent overclock.


Everything I've seen so far indicates it's exponential, so the next stop after 1.35v would be 1.45-1.5v. You could try messing with the base clock or straps to hit an intermediate clock frequency to work with 1.4v.

Unrelated to the above, I tried to save some core voltage by dropping my cache ratio from 45x down to 39x, but it bluescreens just the same. So I can choose between 4.8GHz with adaptive at 1.34v, and 4.7GHz at adaptive 1.265v. Both with the cache at 8x-45x at 1.275v adaptive.

Also possibly of interest, 4.9GHz requires 1.35v minimum to boot, and 5.0GHz requires 1.41. That kinda gives you an idea of how fast the voltage requirement goes up. Probably add +0.1v to actually be stable enough to benchmark at those.


----------



## HemiRick

Username:HemiRick
CPU Model:4770K
Core Multiplier: 47
CPU VID: 1.25
Vcore: 1.32 for a split second during XTU Benchmark, XTU stress and Folding is consistently 1.26 using adaptive
Uncore set at 40
Uncore Voltage:1.1
Cooling Solution:Thermalright True Spirit 140
Stability Test:XTU CPU stress 15 min. Folding 6 hrs so far
Batch Number: L313B329
Ram Speed:1600 XMP profile


----------



## Ghost12

I am trying to get my head round this chip and board and vcore use under load and maybe one of you guys will know. I am using adaptive setting with a setting put in for example which was 1.[email protected] I noticed under load it would take more so up to 1.3 during some stress tests. I have been reducing this vcore setting and testing, I have it set right down to 1.150 now but still takes 1.23 under prime load so I thought this must be llc, found llc set to auto which equates to level 8, set it lo level 1 manual and restarted test on getting up this morning and the vcore under load is still 1.23 lol, officially @confused


----------



## BrX1991

I have a question... I have MSI Z87 G45 and I set voltage in BIOS to override from adaptive, and my voltage still is dropping down, from set vcore in BIOS. Is that the way it should work?



As you can see, CPUZ shows vcore of 1.295 with 800mhz, so it is not dropping. But HWinfo and HWmonitor shows vcore 0.120 dropped from 1.32 set in BIOS.

I do not understand that at all... Is this should be at 1.32 all the time when set to override, right?

Also, there is SS from my BIOS settings:


----------



## wendigo4700

So I've started to overclock my 4670k with AIDA64 extreme edition. But how does the program respond, when it detects an error? Does it just stop the tests on itself? Or will there be some kind of error log?

I'm asking because I've now been running some quick tests. 1 hour stress cpu only, and 1 hour stress fpu only. And I didnt notice any kind of instability signs anywhere?


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wendigo4700*
> 
> So I've started to overclock my 4670k with AIDA64 extreme edition. But how does the program respond, when it detects an error? Does it just stop the tests on itself? Or will there be some kind of error log?
> 
> I'm asking because I've now been running some quick tests. 1 hour stress cpu only, and 1 hour stress fpu only. And I didnt notice any kind of instability signs anywhere?


BSOD (Usually Core related), lockups (usually Uncore related), reboots without BSODs (usually Input Voltage related).

on another note. i just HAD to try Prime 95 28.1 beta with AVX2 and FMA3 support. I said I gave up stress testing. But I was COMPELLED TO DISOBEY! haha

I only ran the inplace Large FFT tests because small FFT tests would bring the temps almost to 100C at least on one core. i didn't want to run Small FFT tests long enough. since this would hard core, I didn't think running it for more than 2 hours would make sense. however, I had to increase the Vcore from 1.24V to 1.25V to pass 30min mark.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







guess you better update it with these settings Darkwizzie (1.24V -> 1.25V and OCCT 4.4 6hrs + Prime95 28.1 2hrs). They should be "more stable" than the OCCT 6Hrs run.


----------



## Chomuco

4770k @ 4.6 , 1.300v wc ,maximus vi hero !! temp ??









http://i.imgur.com/32Hbata.jpg


----------



## Hyolyn

Just a reminder to people with adaptive, don't stress your machine with adaptive.
It's been said before even by JJ from ASUS, when using adaptive it can draw way more voltage then it actually needs when necessary.


----------



## rickyman0319

what do guys use for test overclock stalbity?

I try to use latest version of prime95 (28.1), it doesnot go so well.

when I use latest version of it, it goes up so fast to 100C even though I overclock to 4.4ghz.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> what do guys use for test overclock stalbity?
> 
> I try to use latest version of prime95 (28.1), it doesnot go so well.
> 
> when I use latest version of it, it goes up so fast to 100C even though I overclock to 4.4ghz.


Read through the tread man. You need to use something that doesn't stress with AVX (newest prime does apparently) unless you use a lot of programs with AVX.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> what do guys use for test overclock stalbity?
> 
> I try to use latest version of prime95 (28.1), it doesnot go so well.
> 
> when I use latest version of it, it goes up so fast to 100C even though I overclock to 4.4ghz.


Stability is so subjective these days, I remember when people wanted endless hours of p95 not long ago, with the recent chip launches what is accepted has become more varied. Use whatever gives you stability in your personal use for your machine.


----------



## rickyman0319

maybe I will use asus rog stress program.


----------



## t0tum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> what do guys use for test overclock stalbity?
> 
> I try to use latest version of prime95 (28.1), it doesnot go so well.
> 
> when I use latest version of it, it goes up so fast to 100C even though I overclock to 4.4ghz.


But dit you pass it?
My 4.5 overclock passes everything (even linpack avx2) except prime 28.1. Upping the vcore doesnt resolve rounding errors only brings instability in other tests. My highest overclock which can pass 28.1 is 4.4, while highest benchable overclock is 4.8 and windows bootable 5.0.


----------



## rickyman0319

I stop it when the core 1 is 100C. I don't want to burn it.

I test it with rog stress program. it pass with 4.4 ghz with 1.312v on core. I don't know if that is accurate or not.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> I am trying to get my head round this chip and board and vcore use under load and maybe one of you guys will know. I am using adaptive setting with a setting put in for example which was [email protected] I noticed under load it would take more so up to 1.3 during some stress tests. I have been reducing this vcore setting and testing, I have it set right down to 1.150 now but still takes 1.23 under prime load so I thought this must be llc, found llc set to auto which equates to level 8, set it lo level 1 manual and restarted test on getting up this morning and the vcore under load is still 1.23 lol, officially @confused


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HemiRick*
> 
> Username:HemiRick
> CPU Model:4770K
> Core Multiplier: 47
> CPU VID: 1.25
> Vcore: 1.32 for a split second during XTU Benchmark, XTU stress and Folding is consistently 1.26 using adaptive
> Uncore set at 40
> Uncore Voltage:1.1
> Cooling Solution:Thermalright True Spirit 140
> Stability Test:XTU CPU stress 15 min. Folding 6 hrs so far
> Batch Number: L313B329
> Ram Speed:1600 XMP profile


Hi,

Where on that picture can I tell the test was run for 15 minutes?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> I am trying to get my head round this chip and board and vcore use under load and maybe one of you guys will know. I am using adaptive setting with a setting put in for example which was [email protected] I noticed under load it would take more so up to 1.3 during some stress tests. I have been reducing this vcore setting and testing, I have it set right down to 1.150 now but still takes 1.23 under prime load so I thought this must be llc, found llc set to auto which equates to level 8, set it lo level 1 manual and restarted test on getting up this morning and the vcore under load is still 1.23 lol, officially @confused


As noted in the guide, small voltage bump when under full load.

That's why my chart has CPU VID and CPU Vcore to differentiate that.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrX1991*
> 
> I have a question... I have MSI Z87 G45 and I set voltage in BIOS to override from adaptive, and my voltage still is dropping down, from set vcore in BIOS. Is that the way it should work?
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, CPUZ shows vcore of 1.295 with 800mhz, so it is not dropping. But HWinfo and HWmonitor shows vcore 0.120 dropped from 1.32 set in BIOS.
> 
> I do not understand that at all... Is this should be at 1.32 all the time when set to override, right?
> 
> Also, there is SS from my BIOS settings:


I don't trust CPUZ's vcore reading.


----------



## BrX1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I don't trust CPUZ's vcore reading.


Yea, but what about this override voltage? It should not be at max all the time?


----------



## sampin90

I'm new to overclocking, this is the first CPU I've ever tried to do (guess i picked a bad one







)

This is what i have at tho moment:

Core Multiplier: 42
Voltage: 1.20v
Uncore: 39
Uncore Voltage: 1.15v
Vcin: 1.70v

I know this is nothing but i'm pleased with it.
So far I've ran IBT for 20 passes on standard and 20 passes on high, Temps hovered around 70.
Also I've played a good 3-4 hours in one go on BF3 64 man server, everything on ultra and its been like this for 3 days now without problems, so it seems fairly stable to me.
I think i will try and push it further, wouldn't mind getting 4.4-4.6 but I'm a wimp with it all as I'm guessing most people are when they first OC


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sampin90*
> 
> I'm new to overclocking, this is the first CPU I've ever tried to do (guess i picked a bad one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> This is what i have at tho moment:
> 
> Core Multiplier: 42
> Voltage: 1.20v
> Uncore: 39
> Uncore Voltage: 1.15v
> Vcin: 1.70v
> 
> I know this is nothing but i'm pleased with it.
> So far I've ran IBT for 20 passes on standard and 20 passes on high, Temps hovered around 70.
> Also I've played a good 3-4 hours in one go on BF3 64 man server, everything on ultra and its been like this for 3 days now without problems, so it seems fairly stable to me.
> I think i will try and push it further, wouldn't mind getting 4.4-4.6 but I'm a wimp with it all as I'm guessing most people are when they first OC


Put your rig in your signature then people will know what you are working with. Use rigbuilder in the top right of your profile. 1st post, welcome to Ocn.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sampin90*
> 
> I'm new to overclocking, this is the first CPU I've ever tried to do (guess i picked a bad one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> This is what i have at tho moment:
> 
> Core Multiplier: 42
> Voltage: 1.20v
> Uncore: 39
> Uncore Voltage: 1.15v
> Vcin: 1.70v
> 
> I know this is nothing but i'm pleased with it.
> So far I've ran IBT for 20 passes on standard and 20 passes on high, Temps hovered around 70.
> Also I've played a good 3-4 hours in one go on BF3 64 man server, everything on ultra and its been like this for 3 days now without problems, so it seems fairly stable to me.
> I think i will try and push it further, wouldn't mind getting 4.4-4.6 but I'm a wimp with it all as I'm guessing most people are when they first OC


This is my first serious OC and I'm almost reckless.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrX1991*
> 
> Yea, but what about this override voltage? It should not be at max all the time?


Multiple people report voltage still bumping once your VID is 1.25+. Blame Intel engineers.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> This is my first serious OC and I'm almost reckless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Multiple people report voltage still bumping* once your VID is 1.25+. Blame Intel engineers.


This is my experience so far. I currently have 1.25 in bios, adaptive, takes [email protected] gaming


----------



## HemiRick

Quote:


> Where on that picture can I tell the test was run for 15 minutes?


No where I agree., It folded all night I just got up and its been folding for 12 hrs or so now. I was mainly just showing off what a nice chip I apparently got thru the lottery. Could care less if I get on the list or not.


----------



## BrX1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Multiple people report voltage still bumping once your VID is 1.25+. Blame Intel engineers.


Yeah but we are talking about Override/fixed voltage, not adaptive.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HemiRick*
> 
> No where I agree., It folded all night I just got up and its been folding for 12 hrs or so now. I was mainly just showing off what a nice chip I apparently got thru the lottery. Could care less if I get on the list or not.


This thread is dedicated to helping people with overclocking. Part of that means making a chart of statistics for reference. So if you don't care to help that's your prerogative, but this chart wasn't designed as a competition.


----------



## Ghost12

[email protected]

http://gyazo.com/cce8098667100c9145c9475b9a17770b


----------



## HemiRick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> This thread is dedicated to helping people with overclocking. Part of that means making a chart of statistics for reference. So if you don't care to help that's your prerogative, but this chart wasn't designed as a competition.


I understand., I've read every post, and have been lurking for nearly a month.

I think the latest F8a bios has been a major help in this result as Ive tried to run 46 @ 1.2 volts before and failed.

Heres an hour XTU CPU stress test passed


----------



## Chomuco

stable.. 4.4 . 1.210v









http://gyazo.com/f12c4ebbc9ed8fb34f054167d841cc98.png


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> I am trying to get my head round this chip and board and vcore use under load and maybe one of you guys will know. I am using adaptive setting with a setting put in for example which was [email protected] I noticed under load it would take more so up to 1.3 during some stress tests. I have been reducing this vcore setting and testing, I have it set right down to 1.150 now but still takes 1.23 under prime load so I thought this must be llc, found llc set to auto which equates to level 8, set it lo level 1 manual and restarted test on getting up this morning and the vcore under load is still 1.23 lol, officially @confused


That's the way adaptive works. IF you want it to go up less, try using manual or override. It'll still go up a little, but not as significantly. LLC won't help becuase it only affects the CPU input voltage.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> what do guys use for test overclock stalbity?
> 
> I try to use latest version of prime95 (28.1), it doesnot go so well.
> 
> when I use latest version of it, it goes up so fast to 100C even though I overclock to 4.4ghz.


I've started using Intel Extreme Tuning Utility and x264 encoding. XTU seems to be good enough for gaming, and x264 is about the hardest thing I do for real. But Darkwizzie's chess program is good too.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrX1991*
> 
> Yea, but what about this override voltage? It should not be at max all the time?


Gigabyte boards also drop the voltage at idle even with a fixed Vcore, as long as the power saving features are enabled. So maybe MSI has their boards set up the same way. If you don't want it to drop for some reason, try disabling C3 and C6/7.


----------



## BrX1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Gigabyte boards also drop the voltage at idle even with a fixed Vcore, as long as the power saving features are enabled. So maybe MSI has their boards set up the same way. If you don't want it to drop for some reason, try disabling C3 and C6/7.


No it is good, because the voltage do not spikes up on avx when voltage is set to fixed. I am just suprised by this behavior. (jumped to haswell from LGA775







)


----------



## tulio

A hearty "Thank You" to Darkwizzie and all who have contributed to this discussion. It has been a long time since I did a build or OC. Things have certainly changed a lot since then, and I appreciate all the information available here. It has been an education and fun.

My i7-4770K chip is not a winner. Best it can do is 4.1:

Monitor: HWiNFO64
MB: Asus Z87-PRO
Air cooling
Base clock: 100MHz
CPU mult: 41
Cache mult: 37 max / 8 min
VID: 1.216 (manual)
Vcore: 1.216 (moderate load) - 1.232 (high load)
Memory - 1866MHz
Max core temp (peak workload): 77C
Typical operating core temps: mid 60s - low 70s
Peak package power: 100W
Typical package power: 65-75W range

Some stress was performed with Prime95, though not for long. World Community Grid apps were run 12 hours a day with 8 threads, 100% duty cycle, for several days, without incident. I realize this is not anywhere near Prime95 stress levels. The rig has been stable for my purposes.

C states are enabled; things throttle up and down as needed, quite nicely. No complaints there.

The rig is built principally for Photoshop and sound editing. 4 threads of World Community Grid at 80% duty cycle run in the background. WCG is suspended when I am doing something really intensive.

"Peak workload" is 8 threads of World Community Grid at 100% duty cycle.

I've seen a number of the weird Haswell behaviors reported in the discussion. When the above config was allowed to use adaptive voltage, Vcore would hit 1.312. Trying for 4.2 (with Cache set at 35x and memory at 1600 or 1333) it hits the wall: requiring a VID of 1.259 which gave in a Vcore of 1.280 and temps in the 80+C range. For my taste, this was too high given a 100MHz improvement.

Though I am disappointed that my OC is not high, I am pleased with the overall rig. For my purposes, it is a beast and has been providing much enjoyment (mostly Photoshop.)


----------



## wendigo4700

I know this little overclock, is very little. And its far from being even a mid-end overclock. But I dont care








*4Ghz* on my i5-4670K. I have not tryed to push it any further. I just set it to 4Ghz in BIOS adjusted CPU voltage, and began to test for stability.

Heres what I changed in BIOS:

-Host / PCIe Clock Frequency = *100MHz*

-CPU Clock Ratio = *40*

-CPU PLL Selection = *LCPLL*

-Intel Turbo boost = *Disabled*

-CPU Vcore = *1.08v*

-CPU VRIN loadline calibration = *Extreme*

-PWM Phase Control = *High Perf*

That was pretty much it. Very easy. Just up the multiplier a few notches and raise the CPU volt. And then result. I kept the uncore at default, since theres no gain in gaming, overclocking it.

*Now for stability testing*
AIDA64 Extreme Edition:

-Stress CPU = *1 hour alone*

-Stress FPU = *1 hour alone*

-Stress Cahce = *1 hour alone*

All 3 above combined = *8 hours and 15min*

*ALL PASSED*

I'm not sure about temperatures. The FPU test were very brutal, and took the hottest core up to *78c*. While the two other tests, max hitted *68c*

http://imageshack.us/f/716/ezb0.jpg/

*EDIT:* About these here. Should I enable them all again, so the CPU can throttle down in idle mode? But what about the CPU voltage?

-CPU enhanced halt c1e
-C3 support
-C6/C7 state support
-CPU Eist


----------



## Ghost12

@Wendigo, overclock speed is subjective and personal, if is what suits your needs all good. We are not exactly dealing with slouch cpu`s lol even at stock clocks. This is a performance site so people push and squeeze every bit of free performance out of their hardware. There is a point of diminishing returns though where cooling costs and minimal performance boosts count themselves out of being worthwhile. If your 4 ghz suits you be happy lol


----------



## wendigo4700

I am all happy about my 4Ghz overclock. And I think I'll stay at that forever.









But what do I do about the last part of my post above? The part that starts after "EDIT"


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wendigo4700*
> 
> I am all happy about my 4Ghz overclock. And I think I'll stay at that forever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But what do I do about the last part of my post above? The part that starts after "EDIT"


Someone will post in that regard, as far as i know the power saving modes being disabled on Haswell have no effect on overclocking or stability. I have all enabled. Nothing is turned off and I idle on a 4.6OC @0.704 vcore and down to 800 clock speed.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wendigo4700*
> 
> I am all happy about my 4Ghz overclock. And I think I'll stay at that forever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But what do I do about the last part of my post above? The part that starts after "EDIT"


Go ahead and enable them all. They won't cause any problems.


----------



## wendigo4700

So I enabled'em all. And here in idle mode, my CPU still running with 4GHz. What gives?


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wendigo4700*
> 
> So I enabled'em all. And here in idle mode, my CPU still running with 4GHz. What gives?


Set Balanced for your Windows Power Plan.


----------



## wendigo4700

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Set Balanced for your Windows Power Plan.


thanks. That did the trick


----------



## BrX1991

It is possible to be 2h stable at aida64, and crash in SC blacklist? I even upped my voltage by 0.1 from 2hrs stable in AIDA but is keeps crashing anyway... Or it is game related, not hardware?


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrX1991*
> 
> It is possible to be 2h stable at aida64, and crash in SC blacklist? I even upped my voltage by 0.1 from 2hrs stable in AIDA but is keeps crashing anyway... Or it is game related, not hardware?


It is possible to be stable in any stress test and fail in a game.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrX1991*
> 
> It is possible to be 2h stable at aida64, and crash in SC blacklist? I even upped my voltage by 0.1 from 2hrs stable in AIDA but is keeps crashing anyway... Or it is game related, not hardware?


Aida doesn't seem to do a very good job of stress testing, at least not in a short period of time. Try running the Intel Extreme Tuning Utility benchmark (not the stress test) - that is a lot quicker and more stressful than Aida. I haven't had any settings that pass 10 passes of IBT at Very High crash in games either, although x264 encoding will sometimes crash on IBT stable settings.


----------



## wendigo4700

great. And here I just spent 8 hours and 15min on AIDA









Time to try that tool out.

How long should the Intel Extreme Tuning Utility benchmark test run?


----------



## killaho

The Intel Extreme Tuning Utility benchmark uses Prime95. So either use Prime95 version 27.9 or 28.1.

28.1 is harder to pass.

27.9 uses AVX

28.1 uses FMA3


----------



## wendigo4700

sigh. So this means my AIDA64 Extreme Edition running 8 hours and 15min have been for *nothing?*


----------



## rickyman0319

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killaho*
> 
> The Intel Extreme Tuning Utility benchmark uses Prime95. So either use Prime95 version 27.9 or 28.1.
> 
> 28.1 is harder to pass.
> 
> 27.9 uses AVX
> 
> 28.1 uses FMA3


what is FMA3?


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wendigo4700*
> 
> sigh. So this means my AIDA64 Extreme Edition running 8 hours and 15min have been for *nothing?*


The XTU benchmarks takes about 10 minutes to run. And your Aida test doesn't mean nothing, it just means less than 8 hours of Prime95 may mean. Aida is okay for longer tests, but it doesn't seem very good in short bursts. A 20 minute Aida test doesn't tell you hardly anything about your stability, for example. That's what I meant, not that is is worthless.


----------



## killaho

I wouldn't call 8+ hours of Aida for nothing. That sounds plenty stable to me. However if you can go 8+ hours with these versions of Prime95. I would consider that rock solid.


----------



## wendigo4700

I dont get it.

I Just ran Intel Extreme Tuning Utility benchmark. It took like 2min and gave me an score?


----------



## Ghost12

My experience with stress test and this is just my opinion is a shorter run of prime has been more stable for me in gaming than any length of other tests or benchmarks. This may well be different for everyone else. It was not too many moons ago nothing else was considered viable other than 24hr prime lol, dread the thought. It depends entirely on your own use.


----------



## rickyman0319

Since Intel Extreme Tuning Utility use Prime95, what version do they use? do they use 27.9 version or earlier?

everytime I use prime 28.1 build 1, I either get bsod 101 or 124. lol and the temp go up really quickly.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wendigo4700*
> 
> I dont get it.
> 
> I Just ran Intel Extreme Tuning Utility benchmark. It took like 2min and gave me an score?


Tough test though, if it passes & gives a score it will generally be stable in most daily tasks (I'm sure there are still heavy load apps that may need more tweaking for stability).


----------



## wendigo4700

My morale is somehow shattered.

So I've been running AIDA64 Extreme Edition for 8 hours and 15min. And now I should try the same with prime95 27.9?


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wendigo4700*
> 
> *My morale is somehow shattered.*
> 
> So I've been running AIDA64 Extreme Edition for 8 hours and 15min. And now I should try the same with prime95?


Lol, the joy of overclocking. Get used to it


----------



## wendigo4700

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Lol, the joy of overclocking. Get used to it


You surely arent serious I should run prime95 for 8 hours, after I've just been running AIDA64 for 8 hours earlier today?


----------



## killaho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> My experience with stress test and this is just my opinion is a shorter run of prime has been more stable for me in gaming than any length of other tests or benchmarks. This may well be different for everyone else. It was not too many moons ago nothing else was considered viable other than 24hr prime lol, dread the thought. It depends entirely on your own use.


I agree with you there. I have been overclocking since the pentium 200 days. To me Prime95 is the gold standard stability test program.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wendigo4700*
> 
> You surely arent serious I should run prime95 for 8 hours, after I've just been running AIDA64 for 8 hours earlier today?


No, do not bother if you do not want to, you can always keep crashing in games. No one advised to run 8hrs prime, use your initiative, try prime for an hr then game some more. Try adjust accordingly, no one can tell you how long to stress for, you could stress 24hrs then crash the next day.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killaho*
> 
> I agree with you there. I have been overclocking since the pentium 200 days. To me Prime95 is the gold standard stability test program.


It hasn't been great by itself for a while now though though, 24 hours prime stable doesn't mean a rig is stable any more than 10 minutes of XTU benchmark.

If you're really after stable, you really have to throw some of everything at the cpu.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> It hasn't been great by itself for a while now though though, 24 hours prime stable doesn't mean a rig is stable any more than 10 minutes of XTU benchmark.
> 
> If you're really after stable, you really have to throw some of everything at the cpu.


I respectfully disagree. I have a fx8320 that in the owners thread various stress tests have become viable options for people to squeeze more clocks than they really should out of the cpu and cooling. I ran the same tests as others, so IBT avx etc etc etc, I would always crash in bf3 without doubt. I have never had a single crash in bf3 with even 1hr prime stability. Just my opinion based on my personal experience.


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wendigo4700*
> 
> You surely arent serious I should run prime95 for 8 hours, after I've just been running AIDA64 for 8 hours earlier today?


I would if I were you. Aida64 isn't a great program by itself (none of them really are), and besides you are going to be running stress tests after every tweak until you are totally set. I usually run a handful of tests to ensure stability, and Aida isn't any of them. I prefer OCCT and Prime for finding errors, but I also use IBT and Linpack first and foremost for a quick test. But ultimately it is up to you how you decide to test...


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> I respectfully disagree. I have a fx8320 that in the owners thread various stress tests have become viable options for people to squeeze more clocks than they really should out of the cpu and cooling. I ran the same tests as others, so IBT avx etc etc etc, I would always crash in bf3 without doubt. I have never had a single crash in bf3 with even 1hr prime stability. Just my opinion based on my personal experience.


That was exactly what I mean, you can pass a few stress tests & still be unstable in other uses. Stress testing doesn't really mean stability, you have to throw a bit of everything at it including the things that the rig is used for.
Prime 95 24 hours may not stand up to a good day in bf3, bf3 stable may not pass when encoding.
Stress testing for a starting point & then making sure it can do everything you do daily without crashing is stable.


----------



## deepor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> It hasn't been great by itself for a while now though though, 24 hours prime stable doesn't mean a rig is stable any more than 10 minutes of XTU benchmark.
> 
> If you're really after stable, you really have to throw some of everything at the cpu.
> 
> 
> 
> I respectfully disagree. I have a fx8320 that in the owners thread various stress tests have become viable options for people to squeeze more clocks than they really should out of the cpu and cooling. I ran the same tests as others, so IBT avx etc etc etc, I would always crash in bf3 without doubt. I have never had a single crash in bf3 with even 1hr prime stability. Just my opinion based on my personal experience.
Click to expand...

I had the behavior described on my Ivy Bridge CPU. prime95 blend ran for over 20 hours without error, but the PC wasn't completely stable afterwards. There were very rare program crashes and WHEA-Logger warnings over the following week. It needed more vcore to get that fixed compared to what prime95 needed.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> That was exactly what I mean, you can pass a few stress tests & still be unstable in other uses. Stress testing doesn't really mean stability, you have to throw a bit of everything at it including the things that the rig is used for.
> Prime 95 24 hours may not stand up to a good day in bf3, bf3 stable may not pass when encoding.
> Stress testing for a starting point & then making sure it can do everything you do daily without crashing is stable.


Agreed, good advice. Try use stress loads as closely matching your heaviest use possible. Too many variables to be definitive.


----------



## killaho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> It hasn't been great by itself for a while now though though, 24 hours prime stable doesn't mean a rig is stable any more than 10 minutes of XTU benchmark.
> 
> If you're really after stable, you really have to throw some of everything at the cpu.


Umm yes it does because the XTU benchmark is Prime95.









Prime95 does a great job at validating if your cpu is stable if you are overclocking. It's definitely a good idea to test some gaming and x264 encoding as well. Or whatever else you use your computer for.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killaho*
> 
> Umm yes it does because the XTU benchmark is Prime95.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prime95 does a great job at validating if your cpu is stable if you are overclocking. It's definitely a good idea to test some gaming and x264 encoding as well. Or whatever else you use your computer for.


It runs it a bit differently though, instead of taking xx hours to go through all the FFT sizes it throws some of everything at it hard & fast, like a condensed prime95 run, not as extensive in testing, but takes minutes.


----------



## wendigo4700

hmm....well guys.

So Ive been running AIDA64 for 8 hours and 15min. As I did mention a few pages back. And then someone said "aida64 not good...bla....use prime95...bla bla......."

So because I am who I am (*which means being extreme stubborn*) I'm now gonna run prime95 27.9. The 3 first tests 7-8hours each.
You can laugh at me now if you want.

But I'll return in 1½ day providing an new update. Which I assume will be a 100% pass prime95 too.

When I return, its time for gaming stresstesting and daily use.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wendigo4700*
> 
> hmm....well guys.
> 
> So Ive been running AIDA64 for 8 hours and 15min. As I did mention a few pages back. And then someone said "aida64 not good...bla....use prime95...bla bla......."
> 
> So because I am who I am (*which means being extreme stubborn*) I'm now gonna run prime95 27.9. The 3 first tests 7-8hours each.
> *You can laugh at me now if you want.
> *
> But I'll return in 1½ day providing an new update. Which I assume will be a 100% pass prime95 too.
> 
> When I return, its time for gaming stresstesting and daily use.


Nobody will laugh at you for whatever you use or however long you use it, it is relative to your use. People are here to try help or advise.

Running a less stressful version of prime and playing bf3 in a window at the same time lol , empty server though.

http://gyazo.com/0c99310078bae526c7796180dc74648b


----------



## skyn3t

In offset mode what makes the voltage 1.312v spikes to 1.44v ?


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> In offset mode what makes the voltage 1.312v spikes to 1.44v ?


If you are running an AVX-type load, the chip will increase the VID, and offset is added to that, so that's why it is spiking. At least in that instance.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> If you are running an AVX-type load, the chip will increase the VID, and offset is added to that, so that's why it is spiking. At least in that instance.


So those spikes on load is normal or any settings that need to be change to stop the volt spikes

I notice it in ibt


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> So those spikes on load is normal or any settings that need to be change to stop the volt spikes
> 
> I notice it in ibt


It is normal, but you want to avoid that by not running stress tests while running adaptive voltage. Switch to adaptive voltage after you have dialed in your OC and voltages and are only planning real world usage. Also take care when playing around with voltage spikes like that, it can cause damage to your CPU if not monitored carefully. I read a thread in which a CPU was fried by doing a Prime 95 run with adaptive voltage.

On another note the core voltage will always spike slightly under load (0.010-0.030V approx, depending on your VID) so don't worry about that. Just set your core voltage to manual mode and you shouldn't see those voltage spikes while stress testing.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> It is normal, but you want to avoid that by not running stress tests while running adaptive voltage. Switch to adaptive voltage after you have dialed in your OC and voltages and are only planning real world usage. Also take care when playing around with voltage spikes like that, it can cause damage to your CPU if not monitored carefully. I read a thread in which a CPU was fried by doing a Prime 95 run with adaptive voltage.
> 
> On another note the core voltage will always spike slightly under load (0.010-0.030V approx, depending on your VID) so don't worry about that. Just set your core voltage to manual mode and you shouldn't see those voltage spikes while stress testing.


yeah i always keep eyes on my volt's no worries. like i said it only happen with IBT, on XUT it is stable at 1.32v in 5 minutes stress. but it still need a bit more volt to stay stable on 4.5Ghz . reason i'm doing this all over is to see if I could low my volt after delid.


here are some result and the rest is here

Cinebench before - 71-73-72-67
Cinebench after - 59-63-62-57
Gain - 12-10-10-10

Intel burn test before - 98-99-99-96
Intel burn test after - 82-87-88-83
Gain - 16-12-11-13


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> yeah i always keep eyes on my volt's no worries. like i said it only happen with IBT, on XUT it is stable at 1.32v in 5 minutes stress. but it still need a bit more volt to stay stable on 4.5Ghz . reason i'm doing this all over is to see if I could low my volt after delid.


I know how it is, I once did the same thing and forgot to switch back to manual. Fortunately it was pretty low voltage to begin with so the jump didn't cause crazy temps in IBT. I believe XUT can be used with Adaptive, but I could be wrong as I haven't ever used it myself. Also video encoding sometimes causes an initial spike in voltage when starting to convert the file, but then it returns to normal levels for the rest of the process.

After switching back to Adaptive I like to run some video conversions and loops of 3D Mark 11 Physx and Combined tests only and leave it for a few hours. That way it has been tested with both manual and adaptive voltage. I can't complain seeing as I have never had a crash or restart after finalizing my OC and switching to adaptive. Or at least so far so good, although I don't play BF3 either. Total War Rome 2 seems to be pretty CPU intensive though, and that runs great with my current OC.


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> I know how it is, I once did the same thing and forgot to switch back to manual. Fortunately it was pretty low voltage to begin with so the jump didn't cause crazy temps in IBT. I believe XUT can be used with Adaptive, but I could be wrong as I haven't ever used it myself. Also video encoding sometimes causes an initial spike in voltage when starting to convert the file, but then it returns to normal levels for the rest of the process.
> 
> After switching back to Adaptive I like to run some video conversions and loops of 3D Mark 11 Physx and Combined tests only and leave it for a few hours. That way it has been tested with both manual and adaptive voltage. I can't complain seeing as I have never had a crash or restart after finalizing my OC and switching to adaptive. Or at least so far so good, although I don't play BF3 either. Total War Rome 2 seems to be pretty CPU intensive though, and that runs great with my current OC.


yes you can use Adaptive with XTU or Prime 95 up to version 26.6. Both of these don't use AVX. Funny how Intel didn't implement AVX in their stress testing tool. AVX is SandyBridge era. Now it's AVX2 and FMA3. I hope FMA3 doesn't add another 0.1V to the Vcore









Maybe running AIDA64 for 6hrs and XTU for 6hrs would be enough for real world stability. I am going to get my 4.4GHz stable with them and then see if I will ever get a BSOD while running H.264 or gaming or any other thing.

I take it all back. AIDA64 is hopeless. Ran AIDA64 for 6hrs just to see H.264 fail within a couple of hrs! ARGH! In that case, XTU and AIDA64 are both out. If you are stable in OCCT, it seems that you would be stable in all real world tasks. If you are Prime95 28.1 stable, even for an hour, i guess your stability is rock solid.

Now I need to up my cache ratio and memory clocks.


----------



## wendigo4700

Seems like prime95 27.9 is better than AIDA64 after all. My pc froze after 8hours of the first test. So I can only assume its because of too low CPU voltage. So I'm now trying 1.085 instead of 1.08


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wendigo4700*
> 
> Seems like prime95 27.9 is better than AIDA64 after all. My pc froze after 8hours of the first test. So I can only assume its because of too low CPU voltage. So I'm now trying 1.085 instead of 1.08


Freezes usually mean that you need to give more juice to Cache or lower Cache ratio. Vcore will always give a BSOD with 0x124 or maybe 0x101. Well, that's at least how my chip works. Haswell is too weird to come to any conclusion.

On another note, I cannot up the cache ratio to 40x even with 1.24V. This is one ******ed chip. I seriously doubt I will be able to run 2400MHz RAM at those speed with this CPU either.


----------



## wendigo4700

I dont understand what you mean. My uncore is default. My bus speed is default at 100MHz. I'm only overclocking the CPU via multiplier. So I were asuming I had it isolated to CPU voltage only.

I'm not running prime95 28.1 tho, but 27.9


----------



## Noupoi

I've been trying more settings since my last post, but I haven't been able to get my 4770K stable over 4.4GHz with a 1.35V VID.

I have, however, managed to bring up the Uncore to 4.0 GHz, and run my memory at 2666 MHz.

I'll see how my second 4770K does when it gets here.

Info for the chart:
CPU Model: 4770K
Core Multiplier: 44
CPU VID: 1.35
Vcore: 1.368
Uncore Multiplier: 40
Uncore Voltage: 1.2
Cooling Solution: H100i
Stability Test: IBT (max, 10 runs) + Aida64 (10.5 hours)
Batch Number: 313
Ram Speed: 2666 (XMP)




CPU-Z: http://valid.canardpc.com/ivlahi


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wendigo4700*
> 
> I dont understand what you mean. My uncore is default. My bus speed is default at 100MHz. I'm only overclocking the CPU via multiplier. So I were asuming I had it isolated to CPU voltage only.
> 
> I'm not running prime95 28.1 tho, but 27.9


If logics really worked, we won't have all these nonsense crashes with Haswell.


----------



## wendigo4700

well I dont know how to add more juice to the cache in the BIOS.
I just dont see, when the only thing I'm overclocking, is 100% the CPU only and nothing else. While all other voltages are left at "auto"

Only my CPU + CPU voltage are being effected here. The other settings are running default / default speeds.

I think I'll wait, untill more opinions arrives.


----------



## Menphisto

Do i also need a higher vcore when i raise the uncore or only uncore voltage??


----------



## Ghost12

Just ordered my water system for this new rig, looking forward to see what can do with the cpu with decent cooling. Just got to wait until the Hawaii release now for my gpu to compliment it but the wait is awful lol, I was so close to clicking buy on a new gpu today. When the itch is there.....!!!


----------



## t0tum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> I take it all back. AIDA64 is hopeless. Ran AIDA64 for 6hrs just to see H.264 fail within a couple of hrs! ARGH! In that case, XTU and AIDA64 are both out. If you are stable in OCCT, it seems that you would be stable in all real world tasks. If you are Prime95 28.1 stable, even for an hour, i guess your stability is rock solid.


1 hour of 28.1 is way too random. I passed 3 hours and ended up with 1 rounding error. Few days later run blend again without any tweaks and actually bsod within 1st hour. My suggestion is not to bother with it at all, its stupendously hard to pass and one might end up with a clock of 4.3 on 4.5 gaming/x264 stable system.


----------



## Womper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t0tum*
> 
> 1 hour of 28.1 is way too random. I passed 3 hours and ended up with 1 rounding error. Few days later run blend again without any tweaks and actually bsod within 1st hour. My suggestion is not to bother with it at all, its stupendously hard to pass and one might end up with a clock of 4.3 on 4.5 gaming/x264 stable system.


Once you find something you think is stable, you should run the same tests on it on a couple different days. But the bottom line is that there is no single stress test to rule them all.

And just to be clear- the Intel Extreme Tuner Utility has a stress test and a benchmark. The stress test is non-AVX, but the benchmark is AVX. I'm guessing the benchmark is Linpack, the same thing you find behind LinX/IBT/OCCT.

But, crunching linear algebra or trying to calculate prime numbers only goes so far. I've run those things for hours without issue, and then as soon as I open up Paint to paste a screenshot it'll BSOD. It also likes to bluescreen going to and from the screensaver. These tests will help you get very close, but the last stress test is always the application you really use.


----------



## Alxx

Hello everybody,
I have a 4670K with Gigabyte UD4H.
I just want to tell my experiences with OC.
Ioverclocked my I5 to 4,5 GHz with 1,215 Vcore, 1,2 Ring, 1,75 Vrin, LLC Standard.
This ist stable for Cinebench, encoding movie (Handbrake) and Battlefield 3. Prime 26.6 1344K run also passed.

But I had Problems with 4,6 Ghz. Then I tried the following settings:
Uncore is x39, Vcore 1,26, Vrin 1,85, Ring 1,13 for 1866 MHZ Ram: System Agent 0.15, Vccioa 0,20, Vcciod 0,15, LLC Standard
Tried Battlefield 3, Cinebench stable.
Before I could do cinebench and encoding but Battlefield used to crash.
I think the right Vccin/Vrin and Loadline is very important and brought the stability plus raising System Agent , Vccioa/d for high Ram clocks.
Will do some Prime 26.6 testing (not delidded yet) but I think it will be ok.



Good luck erverybody with OC








.


----------



## BoredErica

I watched LavoPriceTech's video on "Haswell Sucks" and most of it was misinformation or only half-truths. Seriously dislike that guy as a person in the way he treats his viewers, his crappy content, but moreover, his entire channel is just sooooo unprofessional, never corrects himself, arrogant, etc.

Anyways.

I've already stated my preference, no 28.1, only 27.9.

Run that overnight. Bingo.

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *Menphisto*
> 
> Do i also need a higher vcore when i raise the uncore or only uncore voltage??


Ok so to even ask that question effectively you should already be sure that your crashes only occur with overclocked ring bus. If that's the case then sniffing out the issue shouldn't be too hard.

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *Womper*
> 
> Once you find something you think is stable, you should run the same tests on it on a couple different days. But the bottom line is that there is no single stress test to rule them all.
> 
> And just to be clear- the Intel Extreme Tuner Utility has a stress test and a benchmark. The stress test is non-AVX, but the benchmark is AVX. I'm guessing the benchmark is Linpack, the same thing you find behind LinX/IBT/OCCT.
> 
> But, crunching linear algebra or trying to calculate prime numbers only goes so far. I've run those things for hours without issue, and then as soon as I open up Paint to paste a screenshot it'll BSOD. It also likes to bluescreen going to and from the screensaver. These tests will help you get very close, but the last stress test is always the application you really use.


That's never happened to me, lol.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alxx*
> 
> Hello everybody,
> I have a 4670K with Gigabyte UD4H.
> I just want to tell my experiences with OC.
> Ioverclocked my I5 to 4,5 GHz with 1,215 Vcore, 1,2 Ring, 1,75 Vrin, LLC Standard.
> This ist stable for Cinebench, encoding movie (Handbrake) and Battlefield 3. Prime 26.6 1344K run also passed.
> 
> But I had Problems with 4,6 Ghz. Then I tried the following settings:
> Uncore is x39, Vcore 1,26, Vrin 1,85, Ring 1,13 for 1866 MHZ Ram: System Agent 0.15, Vccioa 0,20, Vcciod 0,15, LLC Standard
> Tried Battlefield 3, Cinebench stable.
> Before I could do cinebench and encoding but Battlefield used to crash.
> I think the right Vccin/Vrin and Loadline is very important and brought the stability plus raising System Agent , Vccioa/d for high Ram clocks.
> Will do some Prime 26.6 testing (not delidded yet) but I think it will be ok.
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck erverybody with OC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Drop your VRIN for 4.6, and try sa/dio/aio on auto, try them auto and changed values. A profile that looks like: 34x or 40x uncore (try 34x first) 46x core, 1.25vcore (or a bit more) and 1.78vrin with highest or second highest llc should work, leaving sa, dio, aio on auto and giving it 1.2 ring. Clock your RAM after cpu is stable


----------



## Alxx

Who is Lavo Price.....

Haswell is fun









@cyro999
4,6 my I5 4670k will crash imediatly if I go Vrin under 1,81v tested this many times.
With LLc had better experience with Standard setting instead of extreme setting. Tested this also many times.


----------



## wendigo4700

I hope my increase of CPU voltage from 1.08 to 1.085, can prevent my pc from freezing up, for the next prime95 test.


----------



## MrfingerIII

I was going to get Haswell to upgrade from my 8350but I went to the I73770k instead

Im glad I didn't go Haswell it seems to take a performance hit vs the 3770k ram scores and oc scores


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> With LLc had better experience with Standard setting instead of extreme setting. Tested this also many times.


Probably because you were setting your VRIN wrong and the type of voltage it was drooping to was closer to what you needed than the llc'd value that you set


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrfingerIII*
> 
> I was going to get Haswell to upgrade from my 8350but I went to the I73770k instead
> 
> Im glad I didn't go Haswell it seems to take a performance hit vs the 3770k ram scores and oc scores


I don't know what you're saying.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I don't know what you're saying.


He is saying the 3770k is faster


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alxx*
> 
> Who is Lavo Price.....
> 
> Haswell is fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @cyro999
> 4,6 my I5 4670k will crash imediatly if I go Vrin under 1,81v tested this many times.
> With LLc had better experience with Standard setting instead of extreme setting. Tested this also many times.


LavcoPriceTech channel on YouTube, they are a couple of god awful teenagers who do reviews from their parents basement. They are just a couple of condescending know it alls who have nothing more than bias opinions to offer. They trash Tek Syndicate as often as possible and they doctor their results to reflect their product bias. They question Logan's testing methodology but then they use questionable methods themselves and produce results that help nobody but themselves and their agenda. It is obvious that they are concerned more with stirring up the pot than providing good info or helping others.

Their review of the H100 cooler was just laughable. They managed to get awful results and even produce a blue screen therefore writing off water coolers as inferior to air coolers. I only occasionally watch their videos so I can tell them how awful they are.

Wizzie, I made a few comments in that video about a week ago, and they even took the time to respond with more nonsense. Arguing with them and some of their supporters is a waste of time. Their videos are a troll breeding ground.


----------



## batman900

Third 4770k is on the way along with a 2nd 780 Classified. Hoping third try is the charm.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *batman900*
> 
> Third 4770k is on the way along with a 2nd 780 Classified. Hoping third try is the charm.


Just got my first classy. Going to be getting my second at the end of the week or beginning of next week. Shipping from cali to tennessee is going to be killer.


----------



## HemiRick

Dark u see this? http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-thread-with-statistics/2180#post_20764136


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HemiRick*
> 
> Dark u see this? http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-thread-with-statistics/2180#post_20764136


Ya.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> LavcoPriceTech channel on YouTube, they are a couple of god awful teenagers who do reviews from their parents basement. They are just a couple of condescending know it alls who have nothing more than bias opinions to offer. They trash Tek Syndicate as often as possible and they doctor their results to reflect their product bias. They question Logan's testing methodology but then they use questionable methods themselves and produce results that help nobody but themselves and their agenda. It is obvious that they are concerned more with stirring up the pot than providing good info or helping others.
> 
> Their review of the H100 cooler was just laughable. They managed to get awful results and even produce a blue screen therefore writing off water coolers as inferior to air coolers. I only occasionally watch their videos so I can tell them how awful they are.
> 
> Wizzie, I made a few comments in that video about a week ago, and they even took the time to respond with more nonsense. Arguing with them and some of their supporters is a waste of time. Their videos are a troll breeding ground.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BXDdGWGREVc
lol.


----------



## wendigo4700

It seems I got an BSOD, during the 2nd prime95 test. But because it was an fresh windows install, I forgot to uncheck the mark in the thing where the system auto reboots.

I found the minidump. But cannot open it.

EDIT: A assume I need this tool here?
http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/hardware/gg463009.aspx

But which one to download -.- ?


----------



## deepor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wendigo4700*
> 
> It seems I got an BSOD, during the 2nd prime95 test. But because it was an fresh windows install, I forgot to uncheck the mark in the thing where the system auto reboots.
> 
> I found the minidump. But cannot open it.
> 
> EDIT: A assume I need this tool here?
> http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/hardware/gg463009.aspx
> 
> But which one to download -.- ?


Get the program "BlueScreenView". It will open and read all important information there is in the minidump files.


----------



## wendigo4700

I have the program open now. What do I need to look at?

When I open up bluescreenviewer, the bug check code is 0x00000124. So thats it?


----------



## Alxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Probably because you were setting your VRIN wrong and the type of voltage it was drooping to was closer to what you needed than the llc'd value that you set


When I was testing 4,5 Ghz I tested Vrin from 1,72-1,80. 1,72 would crash with LLC etreme and Standard. Each time +0,01. 1,75 resulted best, 1,8 too high. Passed Cinebench and Prime 1344k run.
But Battlefield 3, 3Dmark11 would crash with LLC extreme and Vrin 1,75. Then I tried LLC Standard and could play Battlefield 3.
I had Uncore at 34 and Ram 1600 Mhz at that time. I had tested Vcore with Prime 1344k run.
I tried LLC Standard because I was advised from another forum, and it worked. Did all this to keep Vcore as low as possible.

peace


----------



## Cyro999

That sounds really weird, i've never heard of that behavior before.. it droops like 0.1v according to software


----------



## MrfingerIII

I am saying the I7-3770K is much better then Haswell

I am on another forum and one of the member went ahead and gave up and sent all his Haswell chip board back

The ram he used isn't as effective as it would be on Sandy bridge and Ivy Bridge His winsat score dropped to levels of 1866 ram he also couldn't get it stable passed 4.2 ghz and continues BSODS


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrfingerIII*
> 
> I am saying the I7-3770K is much better then Haswell
> 
> I am on another forum and one of the member went ahead and gave up and sent all his Haswell chip board back
> 
> The ram he used isn't as effective as it would be on Sandy bridge and Ivy Bridge His winsat score dropped to levels of 1866 ram he also couldn't get it stable passed 4.2 ghz and continues BSODS


So everybody in this thread has been duped because you're saying some guy on some forum had a ram issue?


----------



## MrfingerIII

Don't be foolish I have been reading Haswell woes for a while

I made my choice paring them together and the I7-3770K is just a better performer overclocker and better memory management

I have not seen not one person get above 4.4 or 4.6 with out crash or BSOD I can get the 3770k to recognize all my 2400 trident ram with no issues and I am running a 4.8 ghz overclock Haswell needs some improvements just like the first batch of Ivy bridge people had to delid a 349.00 chip to get better cooling results ????

I am just saying you can pick and choose what ever you like I'm not here to argue or take sides I am just stating the facts

I see many people running Haswell that are disappointed


----------



## MrfingerIII

Lavcopricetech are losers and they tend to ban anyone who opposes there lies


----------



## error-id10t

Never actually tried to OC like this before so.. is it normal to reach a point in auto mode where it simply isn't giving enough volts for the multi? You always read that auto gives too much which is true to an extend but then there's a cut-off point where it simply doesn't do that anymore?


----------



## wendigo4700

Getting an STOP 0x00000101 now.

Further increase CPU voltage?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrfingerIII*
> 
> Don't be foolish I have been reading Haswell woes for a while
> 
> I made my choice paring them together and the I7-3770K is just a better performer overclocker and better memory management
> 
> I have not seen not one person get above 4.4 or 4.6 with out crash or BSOD I can get the 3770k to recognize all my 2400 trident ram with no issues and I am running a 4.8 ghz overclock Haswell needs some improvements just like the first batch of Ivy bridge people had to delid a 349.00 chip to get better cooling results ????
> 
> I am just saying you can pick and choose what ever you like I'm not here to argue or take sides I am just stating the facts
> 
> I see many people running Haswell that are disappointed


Haswell is harder to overclock, that doesn't mean worse performing. There are people who made it to high overclocks without bsoding to the point their own overclocks are unusable. That's not the norm but you said not ONE person. Or, do you mean not one person who overclocked without ever hitting a bsod, ever? Well then that's stupid, as bsoding is part of overclocking as you try to lower your voltage to the lowest you can get away with, by definition that will cause bsods as you test. Your 4.8ghz overclock with an IPC penalty? Let's be conservative and say 5% penalty, already we're at 4.56ghz.

Also note that not everybody cares for ram performance. What FPS is that going to get me in games OR in chess? Basically none. And that's absolutely none in chess.

'I am just saying you can pick and choose what ever you like I'm not here to argue or take sides I am just stating the facts.'

You ARE here to take sides, your bloody avatar is of Ivy Bridge CPU result in Cinebench and your first and second and third posts in the forum have been not in an Ivy thread where a normal Ivy user would be, but in a Haswell thread to talk about how it's just facts that Haswell sucks. You're giving one-sided info about Haswell, how is that not taking a side?

I'm with you that Haswell isn't ground-breaking but I still feel it's a worth choice when starting from scratch. As an upgrade from Sandy or Ivy, hell no. From scratch, yes.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrfingerIII*
> 
> Lavcopricetech are losers and they tend to ban anyone who opposes there lies


That's a comment I'm willing to believe. Their comments are very unprofessional and resemble a teenage troll half the time. They are not concerned about getting any better. I've only seen a few videos from them (Youtube is going to suggest Lavco videos if I keep this up) but every one of them had me leaving with a bitter taste in my mouth.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wendigo4700*
> 
> Getting an STOP 0x00000101 now.
> 
> Further increase CPU voltage?


That's Bsod 101.
Search this thread, I believe Forceman said somethings about it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Never actually tried to OC like this before so.. is it normal to reach a point in auto mode where it simply isn't giving enough volts for the multi? You always read that auto gives too much which is true to an extend but then there's a cut-off point where it simply doesn't do that anymore?


Yup.
Auto is only good for mild overclocks. Past that anything can happen; too low voltage, unsafe voltages, etc.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wendigo4700*
> 
> Getting an STOP 0x00000101 now.
> 
> Further increase CPU voltage?


It's possible that increasing VCCIN (VRIN/CPU Input Voltage) will help that. It seems to be caused by it being too low, although that's not definitive.


----------



## BoredErica

I saw this from CPUZ:

NB : Intel Haswell rev 06
SB : Intel Z87 rev C1

Anybody got a different result?


----------



## MrfingerIII

@Darkwizzie I overclocked my chip straight up and never had a BSOD

I followed a overclocking guide and even tuned my chip even better only thing the has ever happen was fail to boot over voltage being to low

I have two machines AMD 8350 @4.8 Ghz and Intel @4.8 ghz of course I7 benches better

So .... I don't know what to tell you

I will also say they this is the early stages of Haswell and even though I don't own one most of the reviewers out there still suggest the 3770K

I'm not Haswell Is a dog either I had a chance at one and felt I did better by not getting it just my opinion


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrfingerIII*
> 
> @Darkwizzie I overclocked my chip straight up and never had a BSOD
> 
> I followed a overclocking guide and even tuned my chip even better only thing the has ever happen was fail to boot over voltage being to low
> 
> I have two machines AMD 8350 @4.8 Ghz and Intel @4.8 ghz of course I7 benches better
> 
> So .... I don't know what to tell you
> 
> I will also say they this is the early stages of Haswell and even though I don't own one most of the reviewers out there still suggest the 3770K
> 
> I'm not Haswell Is a dog either I had a chance at one and felt I did better by not getting it just my opinion


I understand what you're saying but many overclockers would agree overclocking is trial and error... Even if you only want to stock at 4.8, lowering vcore when you can is often part of the procedure and lowering it too much can mean Bsod. Bsodding is a normal part of OCing.

BTW, speaking of 8350, I personally ran through a friend's 8350 on chess and its numerous cores did beat my 4670k at chess. I think that's to be expected though, 8 cores vs 4 in a application that can use up to 32 cores. Too sad. But I also game so 8350 won't hold up to my single-threaded games.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrfingerIII*
> 
> @Darkwizzie I overclocked my chip straight up and never had a BSOD
> 
> I followed a overclocking guide and even tuned my chip even better only thing the has ever happen was fail to boot over voltage being to low
> 
> I have two machines AMD 8350 @4.8 Ghz and Intel @4.8 ghz of course I7 benches better
> 
> So .... I don't know what to tell you
> 
> I will also say they this is the early stages of Haswell and even though I don't own one most of the reviewers out there still suggest the 3770K
> 
> I'm not Haswell Is a dog either I had a chance at one and felt I did better by not getting it just my opinion


I almost do agree with you, however the Haswell does perform better fairly well. This is just me of course, someone else may have a chip that behaves differently (ie: mine sucks).


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I saw this from CPUZ:
> NB : Intel Haswell rev 06
> 
> SB : Intel Z87 rev C1
> 
> Anybody got a different result?


Same as me.. for a second there thought there's a new revision of the CPU!


----------



## killaho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrfingerIII*
> 
> @Darkwizzie I overclocked my chip straight up and never had a BSOD
> 
> I followed a overclocking guide and even tuned my chip even better only thing the has ever happen was fail to boot over voltage being to low
> 
> I have two machines AMD 8350 @4.8 Ghz and Intel @4.8 ghz of course I7 benches better
> 
> So .... I don't know what to tell you
> 
> I will also say they this is the early stages of Haswell and even though I don't own one most of the reviewers out there still suggest the 3770K
> 
> I'm not Haswell Is a dog either I had a chance at one and felt I did better by not getting it just my opinion


Dude you are a troll. You join this forum just to say your 3770K is better? Dude please sit down and let me show you a real Cinebench score.



How do you like them apples? Not all Haswells are crappy overclockers. Either add some value to this thread or go away. Thanks.


----------



## MrfingerIII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killaho*
> 
> Dude you are a troll. You join this forum just to say your 3770K is better? Dude please sit down and let me show you a real Cinebench score.
> 
> 
> 
> How do you like them apples? Not all Haswells are crappy overclockers. Either add some value to this thread or go away. Thanks.


Again no one said Haswell is bad I just didn't see the performance I heard it should be having that is all good luck to all of you on your Haswell chips


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrfingerIII*
> 
> Again no one said Haswell is bad I just didn't see the performance I heard it should be having that is all good luck to all of you on your Haswell chips


Who are you to say that if I bought a 3770k instead of 4770k, I would get a better overclock? I'm sure I would most certainly get a 3770K that won't overclock even as high as my crappy Haswell chip. Just because your particular CPU clocks well, it doesn't mean all do. Most people are stuck at 4.4GHz with their IBs. You just are lucky. And there are such lucky Haswell users as well.

On another note, I had to format my OS yet again no thanks to the 50 dozen BSODs I got trying to tweak the settings. It got to point where i would get random BSODs even at idle. None of the BSOS codes are related to ones that you get when you overclock. Thank god for Refresh!

And just when I decided that this is the end of the line for me, I stupidly installed Speedfan and the darn thing gave a BSODs. Looks like it doesn't know how to deal with the fancy stuff Asus has put into ROG boards. Dammit! Had to install AISuite III.


----------



## MrfingerIII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> Who are you to say that if I bought a 3770k instead of 4770k, I would get a better overclock? I'm sure I would most certainly get a 3770K that won't overclock even as high as my crappy Haswell chip. Just because your particular CPU clocks well, it doesn't mean all do. Most people are stuck at 4.4GHz with their IBs. You just are lucky. And there are such lucky Haswell users as well.
> 
> On another note, I had to format my OS yet again no thanks to the 50 dozen BSODs I got trying to tweak the settings. It got to point where i would get random BSODs even at idle. None of the BSOS codes are related to ones that you get when you overclock. Thank god for Refresh!
> 
> And just when I decided that this is the end of the line for me, I stupidly installed Speedfan and the darn thing gave a BSODs. Looks like it doesn't know how to deal with the fancy stuff Asus has put into ROG boards. Dammit! Had to install AISuite III.


I agree it does have to do with luck I just don't care for people to call me a Troll when it's an Opinion but instead people get their feelings hurt I seen one video the guy did get the Haswell to 4.8 ghz

I just don't like how they incorporated more settings then the last generation it is really confusing with uncore v-core etc that is another reason I thought twice I want to see what others get before doing it myself


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrfingerIII*
> 
> I agree it does have to do with luck I just don't care for people to call me a Troll when it's an Opinion but instead people get their feelings hurt I seen one video the guy did get the Haswell to 4.8 ghz
> 
> I just don't like how they incorporated more settings then the last generation it is really confusing with uncore v-core etc that is another reason I thought twice I want to see what others get before doing it
> 
> *You are* comparing apples to oranges to justify your own purchase, have seen this across brands but never within lol. You fail to mention or realise that Haswell is faster than Ivy and just being obsessed with more ghz. Is your [email protected] ivy? lol I beat that [email protected] I cinebenched yesterday regards my brother inlaws [email protected], beat it @4.4. It is not all about the more ghz is best. Why even post in this thread? there is an Ivy thread. You are new to Ocn and imo are not making a good start with your attitude and posting manner.
> 
> Edit no idea what happened with the quote start my post @bold


----------



## BoredErica

What the hell happened to my thread?









In unrelated news, not only is Lavco Price Tech a complete and utter joke, most of their viewers seem to be like that too. Troll breeding ground, you called it. Double


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> What the hell happened to my thread?


It is not just this one, I had the same problem on another yesterday with quotes going wrong. About to re-read the guide in the op as my water will be here by the end of the week and interested to see what can achieve with this cpu with a fine tuned oc rather than just the simple stuff.


----------



## MrfingerIII

What happened is people get anal about me saying Haswell hasn't been that great honestly I could care less I am deleting my account from here as there is a lot of A-holes that can't take an opinion Geezus I wonder if they still live at home with there mommies


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrfingerIII*
> 
> What happened is people get anal about me saying Haswell hasn't been that great honestly I could care less I am deleting my account from here as there is a lot of A-holes that can't take an opinion Geezus *I wonder if they still live at home with there mommies*


You post like you do. No one here is bashing anything or anyone. From an enthusiast point directly linked to overclock ability neither Haswell or Ivy has been great, but that is only the tip of the iceberg. There is much more than just simple clock speed to consider. The benefits outweigh the negatives.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrfingerIII*
> 
> What happened is people get anal about me saying Haswell hasn't been that great honestly I could care less I am deleting my account from here as there is a lot of A-holes that can't take an opinion Geezus I wonder if they still live at home with there mommies


Well, why did you make an account to only talk about how Haswell isn't as good as Ivy? That's a weird reason IMO.


----------



## MrfingerIII

I didn't make a account just for that reason why would I just make one to bash haswell ????

I just happened to put my input on what I have seen no one has any attitude people just don't like to hear negative because it's new woopie

I am just saying what I have seen on videos and of people who used it why is that so hard to understand it's people that take Opinions and reviews and get angry and people who are trying to understand why it isn't performing so well

I think you guys are thinking with my Avatar and my Sig I am coming in here to boast and that is way off so with that being said you can have your thread it really isn't that serious

Some of you need to take chill pills


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrfingerIII*
> 
> I didn't make a account just for that reason why would I just make one to bash haswell ????
> 
> I just happened to put my input on what I have seen no one has any attitude people just don't like to hear negative because it's new woopie
> 
> I am just saying what I have seen on videos and of people who used it why is that so hard to understand it's people that take Opinions and reviews and get angry and people who are trying to understand *why it isn't performing so well*
> 
> I think you guys are thinking with my Avatar and my Sig I am coming in here to boast and that is way off so with that being said you can have your thread it really isn't that serious
> 
> Some of you need to take chill pills


You like cinebech - http://gyazo.com/cce8098667100c9145c9475b9a17770b

Explain where it is not performing well


----------



## MrfingerIII

Again like beating a dead horse it is working for you but not everyone else Good luck to all you again have a nice day and stay up


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrfingerIII*
> 
> I didn't make a account just for that reason why would I just make one to bash haswell ????
> 
> I just happened to put my input on what I have seen no one has any attitude people just don't like to hear negative because it's new woopie
> 
> I am just saying what I have seen on videos and of people who used it why is that so hard to understand it's people that take Opinions and reviews and get angry and people who are trying to understand why it isn't performing so well
> 
> I think you guys are thinking with my Avatar and my Sig I am coming in here to boast and that is way off so with that being said you can have your thread it really isn't that serious
> 
> Some of you need to take chill pills


Ok, the first sentence I don't agree because your account is new and the only posts have been in this thread, 90% against Haswell. I know you are putting your input. People don't want to hear negative as much because many of us here already bought it.  I'll gladly dish out negatives on AMD's 5ghz chip. Well, AMD's 5ghz is prime target for criticism anyways.

I also feel many people have Haswell the wrong way. They're not doing overclocks properly and not bothering to seek out the right way before calling their chip crappy OCers, this is especially true the first month of Haswell. And many people are just plain misinformed about Haswell (Case in point: Lavcopricetech). If you look at all the misconceptions of extreme heat from Linpack testing at launch week or the week after, everybody thought we'd all throttle at 1.2v. That and just pure laziness and not figuring out the settings. So combined I think Haswell has a tendency to get more of a bad press than normal.

I'm not even trying to be angry/offensive/etc, I'm so tired, I'm just saying stuff that comes into my mind.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrfingerIII*
> 
> Again like beating a dead horse it is working for you but not everyone else Good luck to all you again have a nice day and stay up


You are missing the point. the fact of differing results, temps, oc ability is not defined by the name Haswell, All cpu are the same. It is called the silicon lottery but with Haswell and Ivy has been more prominent on sites like these because it is an enthusiast audience. We make up a miniscule % of the cpu market. Haswell is a huge leap forward for the other mainstream %. of pc users. I get your point to a degree but you explain it or try to with sweeping statements.


----------



## MrfingerIII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> You are missing the point. the fact of differing results, temps, oc ability is not defined by the name Haswell, All cpu are the same. It is called the silicon lottery but with Haswell and Ivy has been more prominent on sites like these because it is an enthusiast audience. We make up a miniscule % of the cpu market. Haswell is a huge leap forward for the other mainstream %. of pc users. I get your point to a degree but you explain it or try to with sweeping statements.


Yes indeed I agree with you a 100% and that is why I came here to see if it is really true atleast you are giving me a chance to explain myself

Ok, the first sentence I don't agree because your account is new and the only posts have been in this thread, 90% against Haswell. I know you are putting your input. People don't want to hear negative as much because many of us here already bought it.







I'll gladly dish out negatives on AMD's 5ghz chip. Well, AMD's 5ghz is prime target for criticism anyways.

Now this ^^^^ What would be the point of boasting and bragging making a profile and taking time to do it just to piss people off i'm sorry to say but it isn't that serious to purposely go around doing bad stuff to people ,You all have it wrong like I said before I am jumping back into the Intel game and did some research this site would be the first to give decent results which people keep trying to push on me

That is fine but I don't need to have people trying to whip on me because difference in opinion it's called be civil


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrfingerIII*
> 
> Yes indeed I agree with you a 100% and that is why I came here to see if it is really true atleast you are giving me a chance to explain myself
> 
> Ok, the first sentence I don't agree because your account is new and the only posts have been in this thread, 90% against Haswell. I know you are putting your input. People don't want to hear negative as much because many of us here already bought it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll gladly dish out negatives on AMD's 5ghz chip. Well, AMD's 5ghz is prime target for criticism anyways.
> 
> Now this ^^^^ What would be the point of boasting and bragging making a profile and taking time to do it just to piss people off i'm sorry to say but it isn't that serious to purposely go around doing bad stuff to people ,You all have it wrong like I said before I am jumping back into the Intel game and did some research this site would be the first to give decent results which people keep trying to push on me
> 
> That is fine but I don't need to have people trying to whip on me because difference in opinion it's called be civil


I don't understand why you decided to come into a thread dedicated to Haswell overclocking, and as your first post, say how bad it overclocks and how it is generally a bad choice. If you wanted to get opinions, wouldn't it have been better to come in with something along the lines of "Hey guys, thought about Haswell and was trying to get an idea of what the overclocking and performance looks like, I heard it wasn't so good but what's the thinking now"?

What did you think would happen when your first comment is bashing a CPU that everyone in the thread has? People here are generally helpful and considerate, but you basically attacked the CPU that everyone in the thread is using, and that's going to get a response.


----------



## Ghost12

You know its amusing to me coming from an [email protected] to this cpu and the Intel based threads. Obviously I have been involved in some healthy debates with Intel owners in the past, all constructive. This is the second time in my week of ownership I have had a discussion with an Ivy owner whom displayed the same attitude in bashing Haswell. I know it is the forums and is common place but I thought was isolated brand v brand not within the same lol .


----------



## wendigo4700

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> It's possible that increasing VCCIN (VRIN/CPU Input Voltage) will help that. It seems to be caused by it being too low, although that's not definitive.


My PC just froze again during prime95 after 5 hours of testing








I'll try CPU vcore 1.11 now.

CPU VRIN external override, is set to 1.8 (auto)

So because my pc froze instead og doing an BOSD, I then open bluescreenview. And this here, were thee last BSOD it created while I were sleeping:
http://imageshack.us/f/845/zcwe.jpg/

But when looking at my screenshot. nvlddmkm.sys caused the crash? Thats nvidia.


----------



## Kazed

Sitting here with an ugly taste in my mouth

I have my cooler master cosmos II , a Corsair H80i with Noctua's NF-F12 pwm fans on it, for good pressure through the radiator, got 2 140mm Noctua in the top of the tower, got 2 side fans 1 front and 1 inside the tower in the middle where it can be mounted.

4770k stock 3.5ghz, lovered vcore to 1.0 and stress tested it , with vrin override at 1.5 instead of 1.8 standard, carefully read this guide, im thinking i have a seriously **** chip on my CPU.

Idle in windows with just chrome open and my fans on decent speed , i am at 39-40 degree's on the CPU , i'm thinking about taking off the pump and re-applying the thermal paste on the cpu with some Artic MX-4 or Arctic 5 , got both at home, even tho the cooling paste that comes standard on the corsair kits should be Shin Etsu which should be really good paste.

This temp is just my PC sitting idle in windows, its been about 1 hour and 50 minutes since i started it up, havent been doing anything on it yet.

Any thoughts anyone ?


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kazed*
> 
> Sitting here with an ugly taste in my mouth
> 
> I have my cooler master cosmos II , a Corsair H80i with Noctua's NF-F12 pwm fans on it, for good pressure through the radiator, got 2 140mm Noctua in the top of the tower, got 2 side fans 1 front and 1 inside the tower in the middle where it can be mounted.
> 
> 4770k stock 3.5ghz, lovered vcore to 1.0 and stress tested it , with vrin override at 1.5 instead of 1.8 standard, carefully read this guide, im thinking i have a seriously **** chip on my CPU.
> 
> Idle in windows with just chrome open and my fans on decent speed , i am at 39-40 degree's on the CPU , i'm thinking about taking off the pump and re-applying the thermal paste on the cpu with some Artic MX-4 or Arctic 5 , got both at home, even tho the cooling paste that comes standard on the corsair kits should be Shin Etsu which should be really good paste.
> 
> This temp is just my PC sitting idle in windows, its been about 1 hour and 50 minutes since i started it up, havent been doing anything on it yet.
> 
> Any thoughts anyone ?


Is it down clocking? try re-seat and paste as you said. What is ambient like? Just took this, my idle currently http://gyazo.com/af97a39f1594dca5443cbaef2412ce2f


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrfingerIII*
> 
> What happened is people get anal about me saying Haswell hasn't been that great honestly I could care less I am deleting my account from here as there is a lot of A-holes that can't take an opinion Geezus I wonder if they still live at home with there mommies


Ok bye!!


----------



## Kazed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Is it down clocking? try re-seat and paste as you said. What is ambient like? Just took this, my idle currently http://gyazo.com/af97a39f1594dca5443cbaef2412ce2f


Well im in Denmark, currently outside its like 14 degree's , i have no idea what ambient is in the room, but i'd say in the start 20's at the most.

It isn't downclocking , i have all the C states disabled in BIOS , i have a very firm dislike for speed stepping so C1-3-6 and 7 is disabled in bios


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kazed*
> 
> Well im in Denmark, currently outside its like 14 degree's , i have no idea what ambient is in the room, but i'd say in the start 20's at the most.
> 
> It isn't downclocking , i have all the C states disabled in BIOS , i have a very firm dislike for speed stepping so C1-3-6 and 7 is disabled in bios


Well that could answer your idle problem, I am sure some of the more experienced guys with this cpu will post. What are your load temps? if within your parameters idle will be less significant I would say considering the low power states disabled.


----------



## Kazed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Well that could answer your idle problem, I am sure some of the more experienced guys with this cpu will post. What are your load temps? if within your parameters idle will be less significant I would say considering the low power states disabled.


Yea thats another concern, if in fullscreen games the load temps can go as far up as in the late 60's

I'm well aware that haswell runs hot, but this just seems stupid


----------



## wendigo4700

awesome. My pc froze again for like the 6th time for the last 1½ days. It freezes, so it doesnt give me an BSOD message.

Seems like trying to get the CPU to run 4GHz, while keeping uncore + bus speed at defaults, is very very tricky.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kazed*
> 
> Yea thats another concern, if in fullscreen games the load temps can go as far up as in the late 60's
> 
> I'm well aware that haswell runs hot, but this just seems stupid


My temps playing crysis [email protected] for 2 hours yesterday

http://gyazo.com/ed6acb1c9a639631c0097ec5916b937d


----------



## Kazed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> My temps playing crysis [email protected] for 2 hours yesterday
> 
> http://gyazo.com/ed6acb1c9a639631c0097ec5916b937d


What kind of Cooling are you running with that rig ?

And as far as OC'ing goes, this rig is tested stable at 4.2 @ 1.16 vcore and 1.6 override vrin on my corsair h80i , i still ill reseat the block with some mx-4 on instead with pea method applied.

but the reason i aint oc'ing is because of my temps.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kazed*
> 
> What kind of Cooling are you running with that rig ?
> 
> And as far as OC'ing goes, this rig is tested stable at 4.2 @ 1.16 vcore and 1.6 override vrin on my corsair h80i , i still ill reseat the block with some mx-4 on instead with pea method applied.
> 
> but the reason i aint oc'ing is because of my temps.


I have a prolimatech panther with a single 120mm in push towards rear exhaust.


----------



## Kazed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> I have a prolimatech panther with a single 120mm in push towards rear exhaust.


Yea im running push pull my self and its mounted on the rear exhaust.

I increased the speed a little on my top fans and it dropped to 36-40 @ idle , their increased from 900 to 1050 rpm.


----------



## BrX1991

Quick question to you guys... I have passed 1 hour of aida, 10x IBT, XTU 1h and XTU bench, but in prime 95 27.9 one of the cores is givin error after 10 minutes of stressing. Do I need to be worried about it?


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kazed*
> 
> Yea im running push pull my self and its mounted on the rear exhaust.
> 
> I increased the speed a little on my top fans and it dropped to 36-40 @ idle , their increased from 900 to 1050 rpm.


Try enable your power states and see if there is a difference? can always turn them back off no harm done for comparison. I have a custom loop on its way but I am happy with my chip so far, as we all do at times in this hobby it maybe wasted money lol.


----------



## Kazed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Try enable your power states and see if there is a difference? can always turn them back off no harm done for comparison. I have a custom loop on its way but I am happy with my chip so far, as we all do at times in this hobby it maybe wasted money lol.


yea i mean if you only hate late 60's at 4.6ghz with a air cooler you have a awesome chip , but what vcore do you use to hit that ? , i can hit 4.2 with 1.16 as i mentioned at 1.6 override vrin as the only 2 i adjust

as far as custom loop goes if its proper quality you should be able to see clear improvement


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kazed*
> 
> yea i mean if you only hate late 60's at 4.6ghz with a air cooler you have a awesome chip , but what vcore do you use to hit that ? , i can hit 4.2 with 1.16 as i mentioned at 1.6 override vrin as the only 2 i adjust
> 
> as far as custom loop goes if its proper quality you should be able to see clear improvement


It took 1.28 on adaptive as I remember. I would not stress test [email protected] on air for the sake of it, not had a single crash as yet. I even posted a ss the other day playing bf3 in windowed whilst running prime 95. It will be interesting at least to see what it can do under water, I have gone for 360mm surface rad and high performance corsair fans so should be ok.


----------



## Kazed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> It took 1.28 on adaptive as I remember. I would not stress test [email protected] on air for the sake of it, not had a single crash as yet. I even posted a ss the other day playing bf3 in windowed whilst running prime 95. It will be interesting at least to see what it can do under water, I have gone for 360mm surface rad and high performance corsair fans so should be ok.


Yea you will be more than okay at those speeds 

But ill try taking off my block and re-applying TIM and then seat it back on, its so lovely easy all i have to do is clean the cpu and block.


----------



## Clexzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wendigo4700*
> 
> awesome. My pc froze again for like the 6th time for the last 1½ days. It freezes, so it doesnt give me an BSOD message.
> 
> Seems like trying to get the CPU to run 4GHz, while keeping uncore + bus speed at defaults, is very very tricky.


this is usually a sign of not enough input voltage could also be not enough uncore voltage. Firstly I would keep overclock the same and raise vccin/vrin + 0.05 so if ur at 1.8 goto 1.85 etc....

Also give you uncore couple notch bump...should reolve your issue


----------



## wendigo4700

I'm about to soon give up overclocking my i5-4670K. I've been introduced with so many BSOD's and frozen system. I'm overclocking the CPU to 4GHz. By multiplier. So I'm keeping uncore speed and bus speed at default. Its only CPU overclock.

So far I'm at 1.13 vcore.

new BSOD. Anybody knows what is causing it?

0x0000009C


----------



## Kazed

thats a driver issue somewhere, could be anything , if not enough voltage you would be introduced with a 124 error

in my case it was driver issues with my Tesoro mechanical gaming keyboard and the drivers for my corsair h80i , both usb drivers.


----------



## wendigo4700

Really? The BSOD happens in prime95 test.
I dont have any drivers for my keyboard + mouse.

The only drivers I have installed are:

Chipset driver
Videocard driver (tryed 320.49 and 326.80)
Soundcard driver

When I look here
http://www.overclock.net/t/940091/bsod-codes-when-ocing-must-have-info

it says
"_0x9C = QPI/VTT most likely, but increasing vcore has helped in some instances_"

But that guide is not for Haswell.


----------



## Kazed

Could very well be your sound card if it is a creative , have you made sure your chipset driver and everything else is the latest drivers ?


----------



## wendigo4700

All are latest drivers.

And why could it be my creative soundcard? Are there well-known BSOD's with them?


----------



## IronAge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wendigo4700*
> 
> new BSOD. Anybody knows what is causing it?
> 
> 0x0000009C


Thats VTT most likely.




That 4670K is under air cooling without delidding ... Thermalright Venomous-X + 12cm PWM Fan.


----------



## wendigo4700

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clexzor*
> 
> this is usually a sign of not enough input voltage could also be not enough uncore voltage. Firstly I would keep overclock the same and raise vccin/vrin + 0.05 so if ur at 1.8 goto 1.85 etc....
> 
> Also give you uncore couple notch bump...should reolve your issue


I cant find anything related to uncore voltage in my BIOS. I dont know the name of it.


----------



## wendigo4700

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronAge*
> 
> Thats VTT most likely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That 4670K is under air cooling without delidding ... Thermalright Venomous-X + 12cm PWM Fan.


Where is that VTT thing in BIOS? I cannot find it.


----------



## IronAge

it is named analog and digital I/O in most UEFI Setups AFAIK.


----------



## Kazed

at only 4.0 it shouldnt be needed to already mess around with the digital I/O & Analog


----------



## wendigo4700

All this messing around, just to hit 4Ghz. Its ridiculously. It would be understandable if I were messing with the bus speed + uncore speed + multiplier all at the same time. But no. Its just the bloody multiplier.
I'm gonna give up now, and throttle down my CPU.

The max it can be pushed to if intel turbo boost were enabled, is 3.8GHz, right? So if I put it to 3.8GHz, I shouldnt have to touch any voltages at all?


----------



## Clexzor

what speed is ur ram because ive played with about 4 4770k and I can pretty much say all of them would boot on auto/stock up to 4.4 - 4.5

like he stated above something seems off try upping vccsa+io voltage some and see...

and I play with 2600+ dnt listen to my sig rig lol not suing those anymore running 2933mhz gskill using +0.205v on the vccsa


----------



## kingd0ng

Great thread, thanks SO much for taking the time to do this, I am very much an amateur overclocker and a guide like this tells everything I need to ask questions about. I have a 4770k which I am just experimenting with ATM, I currently have it set to 4.6ghz (100x46) @1.31875v (in Prime95 it ups it to 1.344v which doesn't bother me... should it?), at this level it was hitting temps of 81-84, I did this before reading your guide and panicked at the temps and stopped it. I'm going to give it another go now but from the look of things so far I may have a good CPU! Thanks again for the great guide.


----------



## wendigo4700

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clexzor*
> 
> what speed is ur ram because ive played with about 4 4770k and I can pretty much say all of them would boot on auto/stock up to 4.4 - 4.5
> 
> like he stated above something seems off try upping vccsa+io voltage some and see...
> 
> and I play with 2600+ dnt listen to my sig rig lol not suing those anymore running 2933mhz gskill using +0.205v on the vccsa


1600Mhz memory.

if I set my i5-4670K to 3.8GHz. That is the Intels turbo boost max speed anyways. Would I be able to do that with vcore at auto? I just dont know how much "auto" scales up and down.


----------



## Clexzor

hey Kingd0ng I see your using prime95 IMO starting off you should try and use intel tuning utility and use the cpu stress test this is designed by intel and updated as needed prime95 is more 3rd party and results will vary....yes intel cpu stress test seems to stress slightly less however its still more than or equal to any load you could possibly apply asise from encoding etc.

http://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/motherboards/desktop-motherboards/desktop-boards-software-extreme-tuning-utility.html


----------



## kingd0ng

Hi there, thanks for the info, I'll give that a go too. Any thoughts/comments on the state of my oc results so far? I kinda know what I'm doing (not completely) so it's great to get an opinion from someone who does. Cheers mate.


----------



## IronAge

Major advantage of Prime95 CustomFFT: you may stress certain voltages.

864K/1344K for VCore
720K for VTT = analog / digital I/O
768K for VCCSA / System Agent
448K for Input Voltage / VCCIN / VRIN (different names for different mobo brands)
512K/576K for Cache/VRing Voltage


----------



## Hyolyn

Those guys who seem to encounter phantom x124 (9XXXX) BSOD please note that increasing your vcore helps this, and also LLC isn't important on the Haswell so you will be fine off with a lower level.
Been noting down 2 sheet's of A4 papers for all the behviours i noted in haswell and blindly increasing voltages won't help, drop that LLC level and if you are experiencing troubles with bsod after changing RAM frequency change your I/O Analog and Digital to Auto and leave Agent to +0.005 / 0.007 depending on your frequency.

You can also increase the extra power to your ram to 110% instead of 100% this has seemed to help my stability.
Haven't crashed yet, i had one bsod during BF3 but after i increased my vcore by 1 it never happened again.
These are my current voltages, and no it's not a golden chip at all.

VCORE 1.351 V
VCCIN 1.860 V
LLC LEV 7
UNC 39 @ 1.150 V
HT 44
RAM 1600 @ 1.65 V / 110%

Hope this helps someone.
I can manage to boot to desktop with 4.8 and the exact same voltages but i'm guessing it will need a lot more to get stable.


----------



## wendigo4700

When I set my CPU to 3.8Ghz just right now and vcore at auto, it BIOS loads up with 1.134 volt.

So if that is true, I guess I had too low volt for 4Ghz? Because at 4Ghz my last attepmt where I further raided the vcore, were 1.13 volt

So if the BIOS can be trusted, that could mean I might even need 1.18 volt for 4Ghz - / + ?


----------



## Kazed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wendigo4700*
> 
> When I set my CPU to 3.8Ghz just right now and vcore at auto, it BIOS loads up with 1.134 volt.
> 
> So if that is true, I guess I had too low volt for 4Ghz? Because at 4Ghz my last attepmt where I further raided the vcore, were 1.13 volt
> 
> So if the BIOS can be trusted, that could mean I might even need 1.18 volt for 4Ghz - / + ?


All CPU chips are different, i can boot to 4.0Ghz with 1.060vcore, but for 4.2Ghz i need 1.16vcore , thats stable


----------



## Hyolyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wendigo4700*
> 
> When I set my CPU to 3.8Ghz just right now and vcore at auto, it BIOS loads up with 1.134 volt.
> 
> So if that is true, I guess I had too low volt for 4Ghz? Because at 4Ghz my last attepmt where I further raided the vcore, were 1.13 volt
> 
> So if the BIOS can be trusted, that could mean I might even need 1.18 volt for 4Ghz - / + ?


Well, auto will always draw more voltage then is really needed but if that's what it draws to post with for 3.8 i would say that you will need the same or more voltage for a higher frequency, yes.
You also need to note that idle and load voltage isn't the same.


----------



## BrX1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wendigo4700*
> 
> When I set my CPU to 3.8Ghz just right now and vcore at auto, it BIOS loads up with 1.134 volt.
> 
> So if that is true, I guess I had too low volt for 4Ghz? Because at 4Ghz my last attepmt where I further raided the vcore, were 1.13 volt
> 
> So if the BIOS can be trusted, that could mean I might even need 1.18 volt for 4Ghz - / + ?


Why you are so afraid to go up with voltage? Everithing below 1.3 is 99% safe. Just set yours vcore in BIOS to 1.25 and multipler to 45. If it boots you have good cpu. if not, lower the multipler,or apply more voltage. Even at 1.26-1.28 it would be good. Mine 4670k its capable to do 4.3 ghz at 1.285 without touching any other voltages, and uncore/cache at stock x34 with voltage 1.050. So just test yours. It is the better way, than going up with voltage by 0.02 after hours of testing prime or some other... If you can boot then test, and then raise volts.


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronAge*
> 
> Major advantage of Prime95 CustomFFT: you may stress certain voltages.
> 
> 864K/1344K for VCore
> 720K for VTT = analog / digital I/O
> 768K for VCCSA / System Agent
> 448K for Input Voltage / VCCIN / VRIN (different names for different mobo brands)
> 512K/576K for Cache/VRing Voltage


how did you come up with those values mate?

does anyone have an idea on how to stress the memory overclocks? i think i'm done with clocking the CPU and cache, now want to squeeze in every performance i can from RAM. my sticks don't go above 1600 at any CL value or at any voltage value. nor do they like to run at CL8 at 1600 at any voltage. i have changed from 9/9/9/24/2T to 9/8/8/20/1T. no idea how helpful they are. just wanna test if those settings are stable. any help is appreciated.


----------



## wendigo4700

yeah, I guess my low vcore, were the cause of system freeze and BSOD. My max attempt were still only 1.13 for the CPU at 4Ghz.

I guess I was just so feed up with the constant crashes, that I didnt wanted to bother with higher vcore, to keep it stable at 4GHz.

Another thing that annoys me a little, is Kazed comments regarding my BSOD / freeze earlier
_"Could very well be your sound card if it is a creative"_

I mean comon, how much logic is there in that?


----------



## Hyolyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wendigo4700*
> 
> yeah, I guess my low vcore, were the cause of system freeze and BSOD. My max attempt were still only 1.13 for the CPU at 4Ghz.
> 
> I guess I was just so feed up with the constant crashes, that I didnt wanted to bother with higher vcore, to keep it stable at 4GHz.
> 
> Another thing that annoys me a little, is Kazed comments regarding my BSOD / freeze earlier
> _"Could very well be your sound card if it is a creative"_
> 
> I mean comon, how much logic is there in that?


Well there's a lot of logic, any hardware can cause a bsod but if it's related to your overclock i can't answer.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> how did you come up with those values mate?
> 
> does anyone have an idea on how to stress the memory overclocks? i think i'm done with clocking the CPU and cache, now want to squeeze in every performance i can from RAM. my sticks don't go above 1600 at any CL value or at any voltage value. nor do they like to run at CL8 at 1600 at any voltage. i have changed from 9/9/9/24/2T to 9/8/8/20/1T. no idea how helpful they are. just wanna test if those settings are stable. any help is appreciated.


Try Memtest http://www.memtest86.com/


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wendigo4700*
> 
> All this messing around, just to hit 4Ghz. Its ridiculously. It would be understandable if I were messing with the bus speed + uncore speed + multiplier all at the same time. But no. Its just the bloody multiplier.
> I'm gonna give up now, and throttle down my CPU.
> 
> The max it can be pushed to if intel turbo boost were enabled, is 3.8GHz, right? So if I put it to 3.8GHz, I shouldnt have to touch any voltages at all?


i don't understand this. you have a great air cooler. why cannot your just set 1.25V on the Vcore and see how far it will take you? you don't have to use the extremely stressful stress tests. use intel XTU for 8hrs for 95% stability or so. rest you just use your PC as you normally would - play games, do some video encoding (h.264), run some benchmarks like 3DMark/PCMark, Asus's own Realbench is also a good way to simulate real world usage. if you are stable in them, then you'll probably not get any issues.


----------



## wendigo4700

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hyolyn*
> 
> Well there's a lot of logic, any hardware can cause a bsod but if it's related to your overclock i can't answer.


I dont see any logic at all.

WHY he mentions my creative soundcard only? I've never heard before, that 1 company had an higher rate of BSOD than others.

I just dont see the logic, why he targets my creative soundcard out of nowhere, to be a possible black sheep.


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hyolyn*
> 
> Try Memtest http://www.memtest86.com/


would that only stress the RAM? what if the memory controller goes nuts when the CPU is at full overclock mode? i'm don't think (not sure thought) memtest makes the CPU run at 100% as well.

maybe XTU's memory test is a good way to stress? or is there a custom setting in Prime95 to stress the memory?


----------



## Kazed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wendigo4700*
> 
> I dont see any logic at all.
> 
> WHY he mentions my creative soundcard only? I've never heard before, that 1 company had an higher rate of BSOD than others.
> 
> I just dont see the logic, why he targets my creative soundcard out of nowhere, to be a possible black sheep.


because quite often its true with creative and their soundcard drivers , it happens alot with their drivers


----------



## wendigo4700

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kazed*
> 
> because quite often its true with creative and their soundcard drivers , it happens alot with their drivers


Oh really? Can you find anything about Creative ZxR and its latest driver causing BSOD for many people?


----------



## MuppetMower

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wendigo4700*
> 
> Oh really? Can you find anything about Creative ZxR and its latest driver causing BSOD for many people?


Chill out man. I've been going through this thread as I just started overclocking my 4670k, and your posts are seriously detracting from the conversation. You need to increase your VCore to get your cpu stable at 4.0 and higher. That is crystal clear to me after 20 minutes of researching Haswell overclocks. People are trying to help you, coming up with alternate ideas of what could be problems and you are getting butt-hurt. If you increase your VCore and are able to get a stable 4.0ghz, then you will know that your Creative wasnt the problem. Case closed.

Anyway...

My 4670k is at 4.5Ghz with 1.31V VCore. It ran Prime95 mix for about 2 hours before crashing. Max temperature was 73C with a Corsair H110. I haven't touched any other settings besides setting memory to 1600 and uncore to stock. I'm running the Intel Tuner's stress test now to see what the differences are.

I'll keep going until I get to 1.35V Vcore, then I'll probably start fiddling with some of the other voltages. CLP and ICD7(currently using the TIM that came on the H110) should be getting here today or tomorrow. I plan on delidding and changing the TIM whenever I get a chance, but temps have not been bad for me so far.

Edit: If temperatures are safe, is there potential for problems while using 1.4V Vcore for gaming and general use over the long term?


----------



## wendigo4700

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuppetMower*
> 
> Chill out man. I've been going through this thread as I just started overclocking my 4670k, and your posts are seriously detracting from the conversation. You need to increase your VCore to get your cpu stable at 4.0 and higher. That is crystal clear to me after 20 minutes of researching Haswell overclocks. People are trying to help you, coming up with alternate ideas of what could be problems and you are getting butt-hurt. If you increase your VCore and are able to get a stable 4.0ghz, then you will know that your Creative wasnt the problem. Case closed.
> 
> Anyway...
> 
> My 4670k is at 4.5Ghz with 1.31V VCore. It ran Prime95 mix for about 2 hours before crashing. Max temperature was 73C with a Corsair H110. I haven't touched any other settings besides setting memory to 1600 and uncore to stock. I'm running the Intel Tuner's stress test now to see what the differences are.
> 
> I'll keep going until I get to 1.35V Vcore, then I'll probably start fiddling with some of the other voltages. CLP and ICD7(currently using the TIM that came on the H110) should be getting here today or tomorrow. I plan on delidding and changing the TIM whenever I get a chance, but temps have not been bad for me so far.


I am all chilled out. And you havent read anything, since you make that comment.

-I tryed the answer Clexzor gave me, about increasing VRIN.

-And then suddenly, someone jumps in saying its not voltage problem, but driver issues

-Then someone tells me to increase VTT

-Then another person comes in saying that is not needed at all, to mess with VTT at only 4Ghz

Where is the help people are trying to give, then they all work against each other. And just making one even more confussing?

I also did alot of research, before going to 4Ghz. And the information I found there, nobody had to give that much vcore as I did.
So I thought the problem were somewhere else.

So keep your personal feeling towards me, out of this topic here.


----------



## Kazed

Seriously though i know alot of people with Creative Sound cards who have gotten bsod because of their drivers, if you go to www.sevenforums.com and upload your dumb files to them, post under the BSOD section, let the seven experts analyze your dumb files, they can clearly tell you whats wrong there.

I've had every kind of error and bsod's you can have, i am 32 years old, i have been building PC's for 10+ years.

bugcheck code 124 is mostly because of not enough power , 135 is a driver error , 19 , c5 , 3b , c9 is also related to driver issues.

if your system crashes during stress testing with any of those, it is most commonly driver issues causing your BSOD , i was stress testing my system for days upon days , keep getting BSOD , i couldn't pass 1 test in IntelBurnTest without a BSOD, removed my first USB driver which belonged to my Tesoro Durandal Ultimate gaming keyboard, then i could pass 3 test , got another BSOD, then i removed the driver for my Corsair H80i which basicly means i cant control my fans anymore, all my BSOD's stopped and i've successfully completed the 10 standard tests with using 90% of my memory in the test.

All im saying, as a test, TRY and remove your soundcard driver, make sure your motherboard drivers are the latest

Then take another go at prime95, intelburntest , occt etc.

BSODS.jpg 648k .jpg file


this is me with BSOD's and it took me a while to figure out it was something so simple as ******* drivers doing this.


----------



## wendigo4700

Not going to remove my ZxR soundcard driver. I havent seen any reports about BSODs from them. have you? no you havent.

So lets just leave it there, okay?

Right now, im doing some experimental testing with 3.8Ghz and vcore at auto. No crahses so far. But the auto does give 1.17. So all points to my CPU might just needs *alot* more than the 1.13 I manually adjusted it to, to run at 4GHz


----------



## BrX1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wendigo4700*
> 
> Not going to remove my ZxR soundcard driver. I havent seen any reports about BSODs from them. have you? no you havent.
> 
> So lets just leave it there, okay?
> 
> Right now, im doing some experimental testing with 3.8Ghz and vcore at auto. No crahses so far. But the auto does give 1.17. So all points to my CPU might just needs *alot* more than the 1.13 I manually adjusted it to, to run at 4GHz


Are you reading all post or just that ones you want to ? Why just you do not set 1.25 and check how much it can handle? You have good air cooler so why are you going that low with OC? It does not make any sense.


----------



## wendigo4700

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrX1991*
> 
> Are you reading all post or just that ones you want to ? Why just you do not set 1.25 and check how much it can handle? You have good air cooler so why are you going that low with OC? It does not make any sense.


I do. But as I said earlier, I saw what other people had achieved at 4GHz. And that also included not every chip are the same. I just hadnt seen anyone at 4Ghz with that much voltages I've been typing down.
So I thought the problem were somewhere else. Since I couldnt find anyone else with that much high vcore, just to reach 4GHz.


----------



## BrX1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wendigo4700*
> 
> I know this little overclock, is very little. And its far from being even a mid-end overclock. But I dont care
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *4Ghz* on my i5-4670K. I have not tryed to push it any further. I just set it to 4Ghz in BIOS adjusted CPU voltage, and began to test for stability.


If U mean this, yes I wrote it and I dont understand why you do not want to push it to its limits. You bought the K version for doing this. OCing it to 3.8 ghz its not worth money you spend on cooling and K version. You should buy locked version of processor instead.


----------



## Clexzor

wendigo first off member to try and have fun when overclocking/tweaking I look at it like working on my car's for instance my gto stock is beast but overclocked its a monster lol...meaning anything over stock is great and should be valued as such...alot of folks do not overclock but have nice hardware and run everything just fine. Alot of folks get bent out over overclocking and feel they have been robbed etc if they do not get to a certain overclock.

Anwyas please read all the post carefully you will see some people have helped/contributed to helping other achieve certain clock spees...member when overclocking esp haswell there is more han just the vore to look out for such as vrin...its is always fine to start a little high and work down on these voltages this will eliminate small issues along the way...


----------



## wendigo4700

The reason behind my insane air-cooling is also I want a silent system, yet somehow still fast. The two fans on my CPU cooler, runs at 500RPM each. Its limited how much CFM they can push through at that stage.

I guess my mistake were, I started with too little vcore. And then all the frozen up systems and BSOD's just made me completely frustated.

The experimental testing with 3.8Ghz, have giving me an sign where I might should start at with vcore, to resume my +4GHz goal. Or maybe just 4Ghz. Who knows.


----------



## MuppetMower

Well you can lead a horse to water.


----------



## BrX1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wendigo4700*
> 
> The reason behind my insane air-cooling is also I want a silent system, yet somehow still fast. The two fans on my CPU cooler, runs at 500RPM each. Its limited how much CFM they can push through at that stage.
> 
> I guess my mistake were, I started with too little vcore. And then all the frozen up systems and BSOD's just made me completely frustated.
> 
> The experimental testing with 3.8Ghz, have giving me an sign where I might should start at with vcore, to resume my +4GHz goal. Or maybe just 4Ghz. Who knows.


So what temps are you getting ehen stressing on your cpu fan running that low?


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wendigo4700*
> 
> My PC just froze again during prime95 after 5 hours of testing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try CPU vcore 1.11 now.
> 
> CPU VRIN external override, is set to 1.8 (auto)
> 
> So because my pc froze instead og doing an BOSD, I then open bluescreenview. And this here, were thee last BSOD it created while I were sleeping:
> http://imageshack.us/f/845/zcwe.jpg/
> 
> But when looking at my screenshot. nvlddmkm.sys caused the crash? Thats nvidia.


Gigabyte board? Try changing the PCIe to Gen 2 in the BIOS (it's in a weird place, on the peripherals page, I think). Some of the BIOS versions seemed to be causing crashes with Nvidia cards in PCIe 3.0 mode. Switching to 2.0 fixed the issues I was having at the time.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> does anyone have an idea on how to stress the memory overclocks? i think i'm done with clocking the CPU and cache, now want to squeeze in every performance i can from RAM. my sticks don't go above 1600 at any CL value or at any voltage value. nor do they like to run at CL8 at 1600 at any voltage. i have changed from 9/9/9/24/2T to 9/8/8/20/1T. no idea how helpful they are. just wanna test if those settings are stable. any help is appreciated.


You can try HCI Memtest. It runs in Windows, but you'll need to run multiple instances of it to test all your memory (the free version is limited to 2GB, if I recall correctly). Seemed to work pretty well for me.

http://hcidesign.com/memtest/


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kazed*
> 
> Sitting here with an ugly taste in my mouth
> 
> I have my cooler master cosmos II , a Corsair H80i with Noctua's NF-F12 pwm fans on it, for good pressure through the radiator, got 2 140mm Noctua in the top of the tower, got 2 side fans 1 front and 1 inside the tower in the middle where it can be mounted.
> 
> 4770k stock 3.5ghz, lovered vcore to 1.0 and stress tested it , with vrin override at 1.5 instead of 1.8 standard, carefully read this guide, im thinking i have a seriously **** chip on my CPU.
> 
> Idle in windows with just chrome open and my fans on decent speed , i am at 39-40 degree's on the CPU , i'm thinking about taking off the pump and re-applying the thermal paste on the cpu with some Artic MX-4 or Arctic 5 , got both at home, even tho the cooling paste that comes standard on the corsair kits should be Shin Etsu which should be really good paste.
> 
> This temp is just my PC sitting idle in windows, its been about 1 hour and 50 minutes since i started it up, havent been doing anything on it yet.
> 
> Any thoughts anyone ?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kazed*
> 
> Yea thats another concern, if in fullscreen games the load temps can go as far up as in the late 60's
> 
> I'm well aware that haswell runs hot, but this just seems stupid


1.2-1.25v version 27.9v prime I got like 80C on D14.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wendigo4700*
> 
> I'm about to soon give up overclocking my i5-4670K. I've been introduced with so many BSOD's and frozen system. I'm overclocking the CPU to 4GHz. By multiplier. So I'm keeping uncore speed and bus speed at default. Its only CPU overclock.
> 
> So far I'm at 1.13 vcore.
> 
> new BSOD. Anybody knows what is causing it?
> 
> 0x0000009C


I've had that, it's a real phantom error IMO. Tried IO voltages, etc. +0.135v, nothing. Ram to stock, ram above average voltage, uncore to stock, still nothing. Mostly had 9c but this morning woke up to 124. Loooool.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kingd0ng*
> 
> Great thread, thanks SO much for taking the time to do this, I am very much an amateur overclocker and a guide like this tells everything I need to ask questions about. I have a 4770k which I am just experimenting with ATM, I currently have it set to 4.6ghz (100x46) @1.31875v (in Prime95 it ups it to 1.344v which doesn't bother me... should it?), at this level it was hitting temps of 81-84, I did this before reading your guide and panicked at the temps and stopped it. I'm going to give it another go now but from the look of things so far I may have a good CPU! Thanks again for the great guide.


No problems.
Under load Haswell does seem to up the voltage. Just make sure voltage isn't dangerous and you're not going above 95C.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hyolyn*
> 
> Those guys who seem to encounter phantom x124 (9XXXX) BSOD please note that increasing your vcore helps this, and also LLC isn't important on the Haswell so you will be fine off with a lower level.
> Been noting down 2 sheet's of A4 papers for all the behviours i noted in haswell and blindly increasing voltages won't help, drop that LLC level and if you are experiencing troubles with bsod after changing RAM frequency change your I/O Analog and Digital to Auto and leave Agent to +0.005 / 0.007 depending on your frequency.
> 
> You can also increase the extra power to your ram to 110% instead of 100% this has seemed to help my stability.
> Haven't crashed yet, i had one bsod during BF3 but after i increased my vcore by 1 it never happened again.
> These are my current voltages, and no it's not a golden chip at all.
> 
> VCORE 1.351 V
> VCCIN 1.860 V
> LLC LEV 7
> UNC 39 @ 1.150 V
> HT 44
> RAM 1600 @ 1.65 V / 110%
> 
> Hope this helps someone.
> I can manage to boot to desktop with 4.8 and the exact same voltages but i'm guessing it will need a lot more to get stable.


Too sad, my mobo can't disable LLC. Is that like a forced feature?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wendigo4700*
> 
> Oh really? Can you find anything about Creative ZxR and its latest driver causing BSOD for many people?


Well I have heard Creative drivers are bull. Bsod I dunno. Crap, hell yes.

Wow, 65 posts since I last came back, cool!


----------



## Kazed

well i stress tested my new a little more 4ghz @ 1.050vcore, think ill settle for that, with my 2 top 140mm fans at medium settings, still pretty quiet, dont hear them really im at 38 degree's idle

ill exchange my TIM tomorrow, ill replace the stock that came on the Corsair H80i for some Artic MX-4 , i got 2x Noctua F-F12 in push pull on the radiator.


----------



## wendigo4700

I've had creative drivers for so many years, and I've never had 1 single problem with them

Creative x-fi ExtremeGamer

Auzentech Forte 7.1

Creative ZxR (which I have now)

I'll try 4GHz tomorrow, starting with 1.17 cpu volt. Since auto generates that right now at 3.8GHz.
And earlier today, my 4GHz failed at 1.13.

Also, I didnt knew that thing about Gigabyte boards and Gen.3 issue. WIll look into that also.


----------



## Kazed

I'm running with a gigabyte g.1 sniper 5

Did you make sure you have the newest bios also ? , it can resolve quite alot of things with compatibility , i mean sure haswell is new , but my gigabyte board arrived with the F4 bios from somewhere back in May , there is already an F7 , i could go from 1.060vcore to 1.050vcore @ 4.0ghz stable


----------



## Hyolyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Too sad, my mobo can't disable LLC. Is that like a forced feature?


Here's a good read on what it does, http://linustechtips.com/main/topic/24019-load-line-calibration-why-overclockers-should-care/


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hyolyn*
> 
> Here's a good read on what it does, http://linustechtips.com/main/topic/24019-load-line-calibration-why-overclockers-should-care/


I know what it is, but Haswell don't really need it, I dunno why my motherboard forces it.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> how did you come up with those values mate?
> 
> does anyone have an idea on how to stress the memory overclocks? i think i'm done with clocking the CPU and cache, now want to squeeze in every performance i can from RAM. my sticks don't go above 1600 at any CL value or at any voltage value. nor do they like to run at CL8 at 1600 at any voltage. i have changed from 9/9/9/24/2T to 9/8/8/20/1T. no idea how helpful they are. just wanna test if those settings are stable. any help is appreciated.


Superpi 32m is a decent ~ 8 minute test for memory stability, may not mean 100% stable but if it can't pass, no point in trying anything longer yet.
For more extensive testing IBT with max memory is tough on memory (but hot), prime 95 large FFTs should also use lots of memory.
I haven't used HCLmemtest (suggested below) with ivy or haswell but it was a good stability test for memory when I used it last. Multiple instances of it splitting up the memory went faster.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hyolyn*
> 
> Well there's a lot of logic, any hardware can cause a bsod but if it's related to your overclock i can't answer.
> Try Memtest http://www.memtest86.com/


Memtest86 is an error checker to see if memory is defective, it won't tell you anything about memory stability in the OS.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> You can try HCI Memtest. It runs in Windows, but you'll need to run multiple instances of it to test all your memory (the free version is limited to 2GB, if I recall correctly). Seemed to work pretty well for me.
> 
> http://hcidesign.com/memtest/


----------



## Mtom

Hi Guys

I just dropped my 4770k in my Z87X-UD4H, and so far only did some basic OC, raised it to 4.5ghz, and 1.248V its stable.
My problem is...i have 8Gb 1866CL9 corsair ram. If i leave it on auto, th eMB set it to 9-13-13-27 while the factory specs are 9-9-9-24.....but if i set it to manual, and enter these, it BSOD on windows load.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Cyro999

Are you giving it the right voltage?


----------



## Womper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mtom*
> 
> Hi Guys
> 
> I just dropped my 4770k in my Z87X-UD4H, and so far only did some basic OC, raised it to 4.5ghz, and 1.248V its stable.
> My problem is...i have 8Gb 1866CL9 corsair ram. If i leave it on auto, th eMB set it to 9-13-13-27 while the factory specs are 9-9-9-24.....but if i set it to manual, and enter these, it BSOD on windows load.
> 
> Any thoughts?


I recommend sticking with the motherboard's timings in general; Haswell changed up the secondary and tertiary timings, and lots of people have had issues running memory at XMP. Things get more unstable when you throw in overclocking on top of that. Maybe you can try reducing each timing individually to narrow it down to just one that needs to stay at 13 or whatever.

For my Corsair Dominator Platinum 2133CL9, I changed some random timing (tFAW) to 40, because the motherboard tried to run it at 20 or 32 (BIOS updates changed the default behavior) which is not what the RAM is rated for. I believe this solved a phantom BSOD 0x124 that I saw even at stock settings.


----------



## Mtom

Strangely it was the opposite, i havent got XMP on. Now i turned it on, and it runs stable...
Any suggestions i could try to maybe lower the vcore needed for the 4.5ghz?


----------



## BoredErica

On top of Bsods from overclock I have more issues to worry about:

G45 Z87 Gaming motherboard has negative reviews about ram problems... If I go on a limb here, maybe it's 9c related?

But even more in the face, I crash with my bad internet chip. Computer locked up when I disabled and tried to re-enable the internet.

I just want internet on my computer to work, I shouldn't have to spend hours on the net' praying for a solution.

Sigh.


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wendigo4700*
> 
> awesome. My pc froze again for like the 6th time for the last 1½ days. It freezes, so it doesnt give me an BSOD message.
> 
> Seems like trying to get the CPU to run 4GHz, while keeping uncore + bus speed at defaults, is very very tricky.


That's ok bro, just take it in stride. Aida64 fooled me too and initially I was running 4.6 GHz @ 1.200V for hours on end. Then I started trying OCCT, Prime, and Linpack only to get BSOD 2-5 hours in. I ended up raising my voltage from 1.200-1.225V (VID) to get it 9+ hours Prime stable. Let me tell you that Intel Burn Test and Linpack benchmark are both good and fast initial stress tests to run on your OCs. You can run 10-20 passes of both in less than a half hour, and it will tell you if you are more or less in the ballpark. If you pass both on very high or maximum (On Linpack I like to do manual equation entry of between 20,000-30,000) then you can try the long Prime or OCCT runs. This will save you time, especially when tweaking (or raising) your Uncore after your initial OC is dialed in.

You voltage is still very low, dont be afraid to raise it up a bit. stability is a necessity. BSOD while working or gaming can cause all types of corruption and OS issues down the road. Imagine getting a crash while doing a few updates. Also, it doesn't hurt to disable cache writing for your primary HD while stress testing, this will help to further avoid corruption of the HD or OS while testing.

BSOD are part of OCing, so don't get discouraged. Fine tuning your OC will be time consuming, although there are ways to save time while stress testing like posted above. It took me nearly a month to dial in my 4.6 and 4.7 OCs. So take your time and get it right, it is well worth it...


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> On top of Bsods from overclock I have more issues to worry about:
> 
> G45 Z87 Gaming motherboard has negative reviews about ram problems... If I go on a limb here, maybe it's 9c related?
> But even more in the face, I crash with my bad internet chip. Computer locked up when I disabled and tried to re-enable the internet.
> I just want internet on my computer to work, I shouldn't have to spend hours on the net' praying for a solution.
> 
> Sigh.


Where did you read that? I need info to convince my wife I need a new board.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Where did you read that? I need info to convince my wife I need a new board.


What's that? The ram issues? Newegg. The internet issues, google and MSI forums.


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronAge*
> 
> Major advantage of Prime95 CustomFFT: you may stress certain voltages.
> 
> 864K/1344K for VCore
> 720K for VTT = analog / digital I/O
> 768K for VCCSA / System Agent
> 448K for Input Voltage / VCCIN / VRIN (different names for different mobo brands)
> 512K/576K for Cache/VRing Voltage


people, this seems to have a lot of validity.

i was 6hrs OCCT stable at 4.3/1.24V, 2hrs Prime 28.11 stable @ 4.3/1.25Vand stable in real world stuff i do as well.

i ran 1344K FFT stress test in Prime95 and i got a BSOD within 2 min!!! i increased the Vcore from 1.250 to 1.255V and it ran fine for 10min. i couldn't run it for longer. i don't want to keep it running when my wife is home because she thinks the PCs need rest like we do. LOL. i don't wanna argue with her. so, overnight testing it is.

*about memory stress testing*

further, i got a 0x101 with RAM at 1600/9-8-8-20-1T within few minutes by using 1024-8192K/12GB RAM/not in-place prime 95 tests . looks like it is not stable after all. glad it didn't go for hrs and hrs then fail. dropping it to XMP settings let me go for 2hrs+ with same settings.

looks like 0x101 is VTT. maybe i need to increase VTT (VCCIO-D and VCCIO-A and maybe VCCSA as well). VCCIO-D is at +0.100V by AUTO setting.

*increasing the cache ratio*

i have a feeling that i might be able to hit 43x on uncore with this new testing procedure. just to see if i can do 43x, i increase it to 43x but also increased the cache voltage to almost same as Vcore. 1.23V. it gave a 0x124, not a lockup, after about 10min, as if to say that the input voltage was too low. i mean, the 1.90V input voltage was set to match 1.25V Vcore/1.175V Uncore. i might need to increase it to 1.95V. but for the time being, i'm testing 1.255V Vcore/1.175V Uncore with multi synced at 43x. if i get a lockup, i might have to increase cache voltage AND input voltage at the same time. it's a good thing the weather has gotten a little mild these days. no need to use the A/C









still a few stuff remaining to tweak it seems. i will play with them in the coming days. looks like i'll have to refresh Windows 8 again by the weekend.


----------



## Womper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wendigo4700*
> 
> I've had creative drivers for so many years, and I've never had 1 single problem with them
> 
> Creative x-fi ExtremeGamer
> 
> Auzentech Forte 7.1
> 
> Creative ZxR (which I have now)
> 
> I'll try 4GHz tomorrow, starting with 1.17 cpu volt. Since auto generates that right now at 3.8GHz.
> And earlier today, my 4GHz failed at 1.13.
> 
> Also, I didnt knew that thing about Gigabyte boards and Gen.3 issue. WIll look into that also.


You can try disabling any potentially problematic devices from Device Manager while you run stress tests.
But yeah, add more core voltage. I'm not surprised to hear that 4GHz fails at less than stock voltage.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mtom*
> 
> Strangely it was the opposite, i havent got XMP on. Now i turned it on, and it runs stable...
> Any suggestions i could try to maybe lower the vcore needed for the 4.5ghz?


In your case, the memory's XMP timing settings were best for it. As long as one works, you're good. In my case, I had that phantom BSOD whether or not I used XMP or not, since XMP didn't seem to have knowledge of secondary or tertiary timings.

I do not know of any ways to get vcore lower substantially aside from dropping memory speed to 1600 (1333 is too high a performance hit, avoid it). I personally did not see any improvement between a 39x cache speed and 45x cache speed. SVID control disabled + manually set to 1.8v might have had a small effect; that's kind of a motherboard specific thing, and manual control is best if you're not confident in your motherboard. I'm going to set those two things back to Auto, as I don't believe they help me.


----------



## MuppetMower

Quick question: Is the stress test built into the MSI/Intel Extreme Tuning Utility the same as the IBT?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuppetMower*
> 
> Quick question: Is the stress test built into the MSI/Intel Extreme Tuning Utility the same as the IBT?


From what I understand, it is basically Prime95.


----------



## error-id10t

The stress test isn't.. the bench is (some version / implementation of it). The bench also runs a lot cooler the "slower" your RAM is which I thought odd (the stress test doesn't).


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> *increasing the cache ratio*
> 
> i have a feeling that i might be able to hit 43x on uncore with this new testing procedure. just to see if i can do 43x, i increase it to 43x but also increased the cache voltage to almost same as Vcore. 1.23V. it gave a 0x124, not a lockup, after about 10min, as if to say that the input voltage was too low. i mean, the 1.90V input voltage was set to match 1.25V Vcore/1.175V Uncore. i might need to increase it to 1.95V. but for the time being, i'm testing 1.255V Vcore/1.175V Uncore with multi synced at 43x. if i get a lockup, i might have to increase cache voltage AND input voltage at the same time. it's a good thing the weather has gotten a little mild these days. no need to use the A/C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still a few stuff remaining to tweak it seems. i will play with them in the coming days. looks like i'll have to refresh Windows 8 again by the weekend.


I am currently running 43x uncore on my 4.6 OC. After stabilizing it at 38x I slowly raised it along with cache voltage, input voltage, and a slight boost to the core voltage. To go from 38x to 43x I raised the core from 1.220V to 1.228V and it helps. So in other words you will likely need a slight bump to the core voltage to get it totally stable. More than anything I believe this is due to the drop in bottlenecking while stress testing. The higher the uncore multi the more stress it receives while being tested. This is partially why it is suggested to lower the uncore initially, because it will require less core voltage to be stable.

I know the extra uncore doesn't make a huge difference in performance, but I prefer to keep it at least 300-400 MHz below the core multi. I was also using 43x uncore for my 4.7 OC, but I liked the lower temps of 4.6 while gaming.


----------



## pacho

Has anyone seen more reports on Costa Rica chips? The cpu is the only thing missing in my upgrade list but all I see in local stores are Costa Rica 4770Ks, mostly batches starting with 3313 and 3315.

I really want to get at least 4.5ghz out of the cpu, keeping the voltages and temps fairly low as I don't have plans for a water loop.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pacho*
> 
> Has anyone seen more reports on Costa Rica chips? The cpu is the only thing missing in my upgrade list but all I see in local stores are Costa Rica 4770Ks, mostly batches starting with 3313 and 3315.
> 
> I really want to get at least 4.5ghz out of the cpu, keeping the voltages and temps fairly low as I don't have plans for a water loop.


All the recorded batch numbers are on the first page.
I have a Costa Rica chip, for example, look at my name/settings/batch number.


----------



## pacho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> All the recorded batch numbers are on the first page.
> 
> I have a Costa Rica chip, for example, look at my name/settings/batch number.


Oh I see now, Malaysia batches haven't gone as far as 330 or 331, I thought it was strange.

The usual three digit batch code that most people report come after the first number or character, L is for Malaysia and 3 is for Costa Rica. What those batch numbers are missing is the digit that comes after which is the 4th digit on the whole thing.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pacho*
> 
> Oh I see now, Malaysia batches haven't gone as far as 330 or 331, I thought it was strange.
> 
> The usual three digit batch code that most people report come after the first number or character, L is for Malaysia and 3 is for Costa Rica. What those batch numbers are missing is the digit that comes after which is the 4th digit on the whole thing.


Data shows no significant impact on overclock performance based upon batch number.


----------



## Womper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> The stress test isn't.. the bench is (some version / implementation of it). The bench also runs a lot cooler the "slower" your RAM is which I thought odd (the stress test doesn't).


And not surprisingly, I noticed the same effect with Prime95; RAM at 1600 is 10C cooler than RAM at 2133, everything else the same.


----------



## pacho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Data shows no significant impact on overclock performance based upon batch number.


I guess it's time to play the haswell lottery then.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Womper*
> 
> And not surprisingly, I noticed the same effect with Prime95; RAM at 1600 is 10C cooler than RAM at 2133, everything else the same.


And XTU's memory stress test heated up the CPU more than CPU stress test. I mean, WHAT THE HECK???


----------



## ChaosAD

Finally got some time to setup my pc yesterday night. Installed cpu, ram, mobo and cpu block. Boot pc, enter bios and omg, i see stock vcore 1.198v. Set mem at 1600/1.65v/auto, vcore at 1.3v and cpu at x45. BSOD (124), get back to bios, set x44, boot fine, start boinc bsod (124) after 5 min. Back to bios again, x43. Start boinc, bsod (124). Set x42, vcore 1.285v, mem 2133/auto, running boinc for 9 hours, max temps 80c (ambient 27c), now at work, hope it doesnt crash while i m away, lol. Regreted i sold my ivy. This chip is going for sale today, i ll try my luck again.


----------



## Cyro999

You didn't even set VRIN properly or manually specify uncore etc


----------



## ChaosAD

Like you said VRIN is at stock and uncore is at 4Ghz. But honestly how much difference will this make? I dont think this chip is able to run at more than [email protected] This was my first look at this chip and i never said its a solid oc, i ll work with it later today. But if it cant even enter win at 4.5 with 1.3v, i dont think changing every setting in the world will help me to achieve this. Correct me if i m wrong though.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaosAD*
> 
> Like you said VRIN is at stock and uncore is at 4Ghz. But honestly how much difference will this make? I dont think this chip is able to run at more than [email protected] This was my first look at this chip and i never said its a solid oc, i ll work with it later today. But if it cant even enter win at 4.5 with 1.3v, i dont think changing every setting in the world will help me to achieve this. Correct me if i m wrong though.


VRIN is freaking huge in Haswell.


----------



## LancerVI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaosAD*
> 
> Like you said VRIN is at stock and uncore is at 4Ghz. But honestly how much difference will this make? I dont think this chip is able to run at more than [email protected] This was my first look at this chip and i never said its a solid oc, i ll work with it later today. But if it cant even enter win at 4.5 with 1.3v, i dont think changing every setting in the world will help me to achieve this. Correct me if i m wrong though.


It probably won't. I have the exact same problem. I've run RAM at stock to 2400, cache down to 35, etc. I've slowly tweaked and worked with VCORE, Input Volt and Cache Volt, X-Talk Cancellation, etc. It made little difference. Tweaking it since launch and 3 BIOS iterations later, I got the "reverse lottery" on Haswell and anything above 43 multi requires voltage above 1.3 volts (silly) and even then I get x124 BSOD and my temps are well in check. I would say even at 43 it's barely stable. 42 @1.23v, rock solid. LAME. So I guess I was unlucky and struck out. (oh and I tried it on two seperate boards as well. A Giga and Asus. The ASUS being my primary board.)

I'm going to keep it though and hand it down to the family as a good general use computer as their computer needs replacing anyway. It's a fine CPU for this, but it's no enthusiast proc K or no K.. I may even go AMD just for kicks, who knows; it's been a while since I've trried the "red team" (Athlon FX-53) and I don't care about the loss in IPC. Video and gaming is about all I do and again, I must admit, I'm kind of irritated with this Haswell as an enthusiast. The variation between samples and retail is, I believe, unprecedented. It a fine proc, but as we all knew, this is no enthusiast proc, but I grew anxious to build since I was a 920 C0 guy and hadn't built anything new since 2008 / 2009. I kinda wish I still hadn't .


----------



## Kazed

re-seated , applied new TIM instead of standard on my corsair h80i , stress tested cpu to get it heated up and now back at idle between 32-33 which is hella lot better than 40

mind you its OC'd to 4.0 @ 1.050vcore with Vrin Override at 1.5

It might be corsair uses shin etsu on their coolers, but god knows how long that h80i has been on that warehouse before it got sold to me etc.








for Arctic MX-4


----------



## BrX1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kazed*
> 
> re-seated , applied new TIM instead of standard on my corsair h80i , stress tested cpu to get it heated up and now back at idle between 32-33 which is hella lot better than 40
> 
> mind you its OC'd to 4.0 @ 1.050vcore with Vrin Override at 1.5
> 
> It might be corsair uses shin etsu on their coolers, but god knows how long that h80i has been on that warehouse before it got sold to me etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for Arctic MX-4


It is well known that attached thermal paste is a piece of ****. I never used paste coming with cpu or gpu cooler. Aftermarket are hell way better.


----------



## Kazed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrX1991*
> 
> It is well known that attached thermal paste is a piece of ****. I never used paste coming with cpu or gpu cooler. Aftermarket are hell way better.


True true, but "supposedly" Corsair is using Shin Etsu on all their coolers which is supposed to be among the top TIM's in the world, but i like my MX products way more ill admit.


----------



## BoredErica

Well when it's 8C worse clearly it ain't working right, lol.


----------



## BrX1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Well when it's 8C worse clearly it ain't working right, lol.


You wrote earlier about memory problems on G45, but I am not having any problems at all. Oced my 1600 cl8 sticks to 2133 CL9 at slightly upped voltage from 1.5 to 1.590. And the sticks are full stable.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrX1991*
> 
> You wrote earlier about memory problems on G45, but I am not having any problems at all. Oced my 1600 cl8 sticks to 2133 CL9 at slightly upped voltage from 1.5 to 1.590. And the sticks are full stable.


I said some people are reporting memory problems. G45 but more complaints on GD65. I'm having 9c and it's unconfirmed what exactly causes it.

What's really grinding my gears more than the 9c bsods are the internet dropouts. Either driver issue or mobo malfunction I am convinced.


----------



## BrX1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I said some people are reporting memory problems. G45 but more complaints on GD65. I'm having 9c and it's unconfirmed what exactly causes it.
> 
> What's really grinding my gears more than the 9c bsods are the internet dropouts. Either driver issue or mobo malfunction I am convinced.


I had 9C twice, both related to giving cache too low voltage. 1st when logged in windows adn do some stuff, and second when loading.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrX1991*
> 
> I had 9C twice, both related to giving cache too low voltage. 1st when logged in windows adn do some stuff, and second when loading.


I tried setting 1.25v on stock cache, I recall the bsod still occuring.


----------



## BrX1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I tried setting 1.25v on stock cache, I recall the bsod still occuring.


Maybe you setting it too high? I have on x34 multipler, voltage of 1.050. So it is much lower than yours.

What input voltage do you set?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrX1991*
> 
> Maybe you setting it too high? I have on x34 multipler, voltage of 1.050. o it is much lower than yours.


Also tried on stock, that was the first thing I tried.

My voltage is too high to stress test so the best I've got is my real life worst case load, but getting a Bsod would take anywhere from 15 minutes to 48 hours of constant load. That's the problem with trying to jump over the wall, hehe. I've always got one multiplier lower which I know is stable though, in case things get out of hand.


----------



## l0rdraiden

I have asked this a couple of times and nobody has answered, I would appreciate if someone takes the effort to do it

I was using adaptive mode to get the CPU voltage scale with the CPU FREQ. I have put now the voltage on manual and the CPU Vcore and Freq are also scaling, so what is the point (advantage) of the adaptive mode over the manual?

Thanks in advance


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l0rdraiden*
> 
> I have asked this a couple of times and nobody has answered, I would appreciate if someone takes the effort to do it
> 
> I was using adaptive mode to get the CPU voltage scale with the CPU FREQ. I have put now the voltage on manual and the CPU Vcore and Freq are also scaling, so what is the point (advantage) of the adaptive mode over the manual?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Not sure... What mobo? If without adaptive your voltage is lowering when not under load then I don't see a reason to add anything else.


----------



## BrX1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l0rdraiden*
> 
> I have asked this a couple of times and nobody has answered, I would appreciate if someone takes the effort to do it
> 
> I was using adaptive mode to get the CPU voltage scale with the CPU FREQ. I have put now the voltage on manual and the CPU Vcore and Freq are also scaling, so what is the point (advantage) of the adaptive mode over the manual?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Manual is working below 1.25 and the voltage is stable then, without dropping and when using synthetic benches voltage will not go up below that you set in BIOS. On adaptive the voltage is dropping as it was at manual, but when using synthetic the voltage goes up with 0.1v or more. I am using manula to be sure my voltage do not go too high.

(I am talking about what I experienced on MSI z87 board, maybe other manufactures have working adaptive and manual voltage)


----------



## l0rdraiden

I have an asus z87plus, at the beginning I was using manual but the VCORE and FREQ were fix, then someone suggested to use the balance profile in windows control panel, and now both FREQ and VCORE changes with the CPU load. But since everyones is talking about the adaptive mode I just wanted to confirm if it does something else, now I see that it doesn't


----------



## BrX1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I tried setting 1.25v on stock cache, I recall the bsod still occuring.


Did you saw this threads?

http://dri.ibuypower.com/tm.aspx?m=91075&mpage=1

http://www.sevenforums.com/bsod-help-support/264923-bsod-using-killer-e2200-pci-e-network-card.html

Our G45 have this card on board, so maybe this is causing yours BSODS, check it out.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l0rdraiden*
> 
> I have asked this a couple of times and nobody has answered, I would appreciate if someone takes the effort to do it
> 
> I was using adaptive mode to get the CPU voltage scale with the CPU FREQ. I have put now the voltage on manual and the CPU Vcore and Freq are also scaling, so what is the point (advantage) of the adaptive mode over the manual?
> 
> Thanks in advance


In theory, with manual voltage the voltage would stay fixed no matter what the frequency, while in adaptive it would drop at idle, but it seems like some motherboard manufactures made manual behave pretty much the same as adaptive. So as long as your voltage is dropping at idle, there's no real advantage to adaptive over manual.


----------



## l0rdraiden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> In theory, with manual voltage the voltage would stay fixed no matter what the frequency, while in adaptive it would drop at idle, but it seems like some motherboard manufactures made manual behave pretty much the same as adaptive. So as long as your voltage is dropping at idle, there's no real advantage to adaptive over manual.


Ok, thanks

Do you know why when I run Prime all the cores do not stay at 4.4? the are all the time moving between 3.8 and 4.4Ghz

My oc is:
4670K
Manual VCORE: 1.210
All cores ratio: 44
BCLK and CPU Strap 100Mhz
Min CPU cache ratio: Auto
Max CPU cache ratio: 35


----------



## batman900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l0rdraiden*
> 
> Ok, thanks
> 
> Do you know why when I run Prime all the cores do not stay at 4.4? the are all the time moving between 3.8 and 4.4Ghz
> 
> My oc is:
> 4670K
> Manual VCORE: 1.210
> All cores ratio: 44
> BCLK and CPU Strap 100Mhz
> Min CPU cache ratio: Auto
> Max CPU cache ratio: 35


What motherboard do you have? This is just guessing but there are a couple settings in andvanced chipset features that limit your cpu's max allowed wat/amp usuage and tells it to throttle if those are exceeded. On my board with auto it won't throttle but others may. You can up those limits to be sure. Also I assume you aren't hitting 100C ?


----------



## l0rdraiden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *batman900*
> 
> What motherboard do you have? This is just guessing but there are a couple settings in andvanced chipset features that limit your cpu's max allowed wat/amp usuage and tells it to throttle if those are exceeded. On my board with auto it won't throttle but others may. You can up those limits to be sure. Also I assume you aren't hitting 100C ?


I have an Asus Plus, temps are around 65-75ºC (27ºC ambient) (silver arrow sb-e) with prime and OCCT, I hope you can tell me where the setting is.


----------



## MuppetMower

Why is the VCore(HWM) higher than my VID(HWM)/Core Voltage(CPUZ)?

I have an MSI z87-GD65. When in the bios, I have my cpu voltage set to 1.31V, but then below that it shows Current CPU Voltage and it is 1.336V. How do I get these numbers to match up? Is it even an issue? I can just pay attention to the higher voltage I guess.


----------



## BrX1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuppetMower*
> 
> Why is the VCore(HWM) higher than my VID(HWM)/Core Voltage(CPUZ)?
> 
> I have an MSI z87-GD65. When in the bios, I have my cpu voltage set to 1.31V, but then below that it shows Current CPU Voltage and it is 1.336V. How do I get these numbers to match up? Is it even an issue? I can just pay attention to the higher voltage I guess.


CPU-Z is showing VID. HWinfo and HWmonitor are showing vcore, and its usually higher about 0.1-0.25 than the VID. To prevent this you could apply offset to the vcore voltage in BIOS.


----------



## MuppetMower

Would applying that offset do anything to improve stability? If I applied a negative offset to the vcore, would I need to increase VID to maintain stability?


----------



## BrX1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuppetMower*
> 
> Would applying that offset do anything to improve stability? If I applied a negative offset to the vcore, would I need to increase VID to maintain stability?


Applying offset = exact voltage that you set in BIOS will be in windows. But You must to calculate offset according to Bios and readings in wondows. I have 1.300 in BIOS, and hwinfo shows 1.325, so to get 1.300 in Windows I need to apply - offset of 0.025


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l0rdraiden*
> 
> I have an Asus Plus, temps are around 65-75ºC (27ºC ambient) (silver arrow sb-e) with prime and OCCT, I hope you can tell me where the setting is.


This happens with my Maximus VI Hero board as well. So far I haven't figured out how to fix it.


----------



## batman900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l0rdraiden*
> 
> I have an Asus Plus, temps are around 65-75ºC (27ºC ambient) (silver arrow sb-e) with prime and OCCT, I hope you can tell me where the setting is.


I'm not sure on your board. On mine its in bios under advanced cpu options. Trying looking for anything similar to that. I don't remember the exact numbers but it was set to like 87 / 73 and I changed them both to 200 to make sure I never throttle.


----------



## The Storm

I just had one of my Gskill Trident X 2400 cl10 modules die on me. I have the 4x4 kit and managed to single out which one it was. I hope gskill rma and turnaround is good.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuppetMower*
> 
> Why is the VCore(HWM) higher than my VID(HWM)/Core Voltage(CPUZ)?
> 
> I have an MSI z87-GD65. When in the bios, I have my cpu voltage set to 1.31V, but then below that it shows Current CPU Voltage and it is 1.336V. How do I get these numbers to match up? Is it even an issue? I can just pay attention to the higher voltage I guess.


It happens with most every board, and seems to be a function of the integrated voltage regulator (possibly similar to LLC). Just watch the higher value and don't worry about it.


----------



## Ghost12

Any of you people got hwinfo64 or Intel xtu working in windows 8? I can get neither to work.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrX1991*
> 
> Did you saw this threads?
> 
> http://dri.ibuypower.com/tm.aspx?m=91075&mpage=1
> 
> http://www.sevenforums.com/bsod-help-support/264923-bsod-using-killer-e2200-pci-e-network-card.html
> 
> Our G45 have this card on board, so maybe this is causing yours BSODS, check it out.


I dunno how to fix that.

The Killer NIC is just horrible. Frankly I would've gone with a different board but that's the risk with being one of the first to try a new platform.

And my internet woes STILL are not fixed. MSI forums, many reported closing the Quallcom internet manager fixed it, but I disabled the service and removed it from startup msconfig, still nothing. Sad, sad ,sad.

For first link I'm trying it out. But figuring out of internet drops is like figuring out what bsod, takes forever to find out.

I tried going to Killer website, downloaded driver, can't install, says installer can't extract. I was then left with no working killer drivers on my computer and I lost all internet for a while.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuppetMower*
> 
> Why is the VCore(HWM) higher than my VID(HWM)/Core Voltage(CPUZ)?
> 
> I have an MSI z87-GD65. When in the bios, I have my cpu voltage set to 1.31V, but then below that it shows Current CPU Voltage and it is 1.336V. How do I get these numbers to match up? Is it even an issue? I can just pay attention to the higher voltage I guess.


As Forceman said, just make sure you're not overloading on voltage or heat. But you should be monitoring it anyways.  I've mad a point to address that in the guide, added that part a week or so ago.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Any of you people got hwinfo64 or Intel xtu working in windows 8? I can get neither to work.


I've had them both working in Win 8 64-bit without a problem. Maybe they need .Net or something? Seems like that trips up some software.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I dunno how to fix that.
> 
> The Killer NIC is just horrible. Frankly I would've gone with a different board but that's the risk with being one of the first to try a new platform.
> 
> And my internet woes STILL are not fixed. MSI forums, many reported closing the Quallcom internet manager fixed it, but I disabled the service and removed it from startup msconfig, still nothing. Sad, sad ,sad.
> 
> For first link I'm trying it out. But figuring out of internet drops is like figuring out what bsod, takes forever to find out.
> 
> I tried going to Killer website, downloaded driver, can't install, says installer can't extract. I was then left with no working killer drivers on my computer and I lost all internet for a while.
> 
> As Forceman said, just make sure you're not overloading on voltage or heat. But you should be monitoring it anyways.  I've mad a point to address that in the guide, added that part a week or so ago.


Nope, internet still dropped. GERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR.

For the second link didn't work, simply said "no settings changed".


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> I've had them both working in Win 8 64-bit without a problem. Maybe they need .Net or something? Seems like that trips up some software.


Thanks will look at that again


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Any of you people got hwinfo64 or Intel xtu working in windows 8? I can get neither to work.


I have run it in win 8, didn't have to install anything special. I had already installed 3dmark & .net installs with it, think that was all I had installed, it was a fresh OS.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Nope, internet still dropped. GERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR.
> For the second link didn't work, simply said "no settings changed".


I haven't had any problems with internet, I do hate the killer nic install though with all the management junk...


----------



## Clexzor

lol I put my 4.9ghz overclock vccin down to 1.8 and its been running finel ol














might see how low it can go and still play games etc


----------



## fateswarm

Great info. All threads about overclocking results should have the statistical consistency of a list. In fact, it should be a requirement.


----------



## BrX1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I dunno how to fix that.
> The Killer NIC is just horrible. Frankly I would've gone with a different board but that's the risk with being one of the first to try a new platform.
> 
> And my internet woes STILL are not fixed. MSI forums, many reported closing the Quallcom internet manager fixed it, but I disabled the service and removed it from startup msconfig, still nothing. Sad, sad ,sad.
> 
> For first link I'm trying it out. But figuring out of internet drops is like figuring out what bsod, takes forever to find out.
> I tried going to Killer website, downloaded driver, can't install, says installer can't extract. I was then left with no working killer drivers on my computer and I lost all internet for a while.


Maybe try older drivers from package that guy posted on forums? I do not installed killers card app. I dont like any unnecessary apps on my PC, especialy some QoS ****. Or maybe it is time to format and fresh windows install?









Did you try to disable driver verification?

http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/101379-driver-verifier-enable-disable.html


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrX1991*
> 
> Maybe try older drivers from package that guy posted on forums? I do not installed killers card app. I dont like any unnecessary apps on my PC, especialy some QoS ****. Or maybe it is time to format and fresh windows install?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you try to disable driver verification?
> 
> http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/101379-driver-verifier-enable-disable.html


Yup, I did, said no settings changed.


----------



## BrX1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Yup, I did, said no settings changed.


Ok, so the bsods arent affected by the OC at all? Write email to killer, or msi to report that, they need to fix it.

Or try a fresh install of OS on another disk/partition to exclude all of the eventual reasons of that happening.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrX1991*
> 
> Ok, so the bsods arent affected by the OC at all? Write email to killer, or msi to report that, they need to fix it.
> 
> Or try a fresh install of OS on another disk/partition to exclude all of the eventual reasons of that happening.


Bsods are affected by OC.

I don't see any evidence that the killer is causing Bsod but the internet tends to drop when I'm about to win in BF3, lol. IT KNOWS!









MSI told me to RMA but I really hate to reinstall my system, I'd either be left without a computer for a while or I have to head down to Microcenter.


----------



## BrX1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Bsods are affected by OC.
> I don't see any evidence that the killer is causing Bsod but the internet tends to drop when I'm about to win in BF3, lol. IT KNOWS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MSI told me to RMA but I really hate to reinstall my system, I'd either be left without a computer for a while or I have to head down to Microcenter.


Hmm.. So maybe lower your OC a little? to mentioned 1.285 @ 4.5 ghz, and check how it will be then. It is still way better than mine 1.3 @ 4.3 ghz.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrX1991*
> 
> Hmm.. So maybe lower your OC a little? to mentioned 1.285 @ 4.5 ghz, and check how it will be then. It is still way better than mine 1.3 @ 4.3 ghz.


Bsod isn't as big of an issue as losing internet for me. The latter happens more often.


----------



## batman900

3rd strike and I'm out.

First chip was batch 312 and it did 4.3 at 1.26 max during prime95 version 28.1. 2nd chip was 311 and it needed 1.28 for the same and ran 10C hotter at the same voltage. 3rd chip is 312 again and needs 1.26 for 4.3 again, possibly slightly more I'm not sure yet. It also runs about 5C hotter at the same voltage. I truly give up.

/ Hate Haswell


----------



## Cyro999

You hate modern intel cpu's, not haswell


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clexzor*
> 
> lol I put my 4.9ghz overclock vccin down to 1.8 and its been running finel ol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> might see how low it can go and still play games etc


Do you have to raise it if you are using synthetic stress tests?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clexzor*
> 
> lol I put my 4.9ghz overclock vccin down to 1.8 and its been running finel ol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> might see how low it can go and still play games etc


So.. Ummm... I hate you. Is that okay?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> So.. Ummm... I hate you. Is that okay?


Hate is bad,


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Hate is bad,


But he won the lottery and I didn't. =/


----------



## Takinato

Username: Takinato
CPU Model: I7-4770K
Core Multiplier: x43 blck strap 100
CPU VID: 1.3
Vcore: 1.302
Uncore Multiplier: x36
Uncore Voltage: Auto
Cooling Solution: 212 Evo
Stability Test: XTU 8 hours, Aida64 8 hours
Batch Number: L313B335
Ram Speed: 1600

Thermally Limited to 4.3 (voltage required for 4.4+ is to much for the evo)


----------



## Prozillah

Hey guys something interesting i just found out - I just installed 3 high powered 3pin 120mm fans into my mobo's fan headers and I've had since needed an additional 0.01v to stablize on top of my last stable settings. Keep that in mind if you find yourself changing things around on your mobo. Interestingly enough this was not the case when I installed my 2nd GPU...


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prozillah*
> 
> Hey guys something interesting i just found out - I just installed 3 high powered 3pin 120mm fans into my mobo's fan headers and I've had since needed an additional 0.01v to stablize on top of my last stable settings. Keep that in mind if you find yourself changing things around on your mobo. Interestingly enough this was not the case when I installed my 2nd GPU...


You sure you didn't have an unstable setting before? 0.01 is a small amount and seems to be within margin of error.


----------



## Clexzor

Adding fans to the mobo will not increase the required overclock to increase in any way...

Also Darkwizzie have some interesting results I found after yesterday messing around on day off..im currently running 4.9ghz at 1.425v with uncore at 39x 1.15x since I found 0% difference wth uncore at 44x...anyways I dropped the vccin all the way down to 1.7v and its been running great lol been on bf3 and even did a quick cinebench, 3dmark etc and shaved off about 3-5c on overall temps for anyone who would like to try dropping the vccin/vrin all the way down to 1.65-1.75v


----------



## givmedew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prozillah*
> 
> Hey guys something interesting i just found out - I just installed 3 high powered 3pin 120mm fans into my mobo's fan headers and I've had since needed an additional 0.01v to stablize on top of my last stable settings. Keep that in mind if you find yourself changing things around on your mobo. Interestingly enough this was not the case when I installed my 2nd GPU...


It is possible that adding 3 very high powered fans would cause the voltage to drop from your PSU but 0.01 seems like too small of an increment to say that with certainty it is the fans fault. Also when I say very high powered we are talking about higher than what motherboard headers can handle. Like if you where running 3 server grade fans.


----------



## bond32

Why won't it work?!?!?


----------



## givmedew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Why won't it work?!?!?


Is the power out?







check the breaker in your breaker box it should be in the off position.

You also have to pay your electric bill.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Why won't it work?!?!?


Because your avatar still says AMD


----------



## givmedew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Why won't it work?!?!?
> 
> 
> 
> Because your avatar still says AMD
Click to expand...

Wait no... I figured it out... there is a paper towel in your case... It has to be that!


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *givmedew*
> 
> Wait no... I figured it out... there is a paper towel in your case... It has to be that!


Hang on, that has to be it....

Still won't work! ZOMG RMA GUYZZZ


----------



## ChrisB17

So reading through this thread. Has anyone got a fully stable overclock yet?


----------



## bond32

Still not working...


----------



## Clexzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisB17*
> 
> So reading through this thread. Has anyone got a fully stable overclock yet?


yes...running 4.9ghz stable right now at 1.425v uncore 39x 1.15v vrin 1.75v


----------



## Cyro999

Any reason you're lowering VRIN especially that far wih 1.425vcore?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisB17*
> 
> So reading through this thread. Has anyone got a fully stable overclock yet?


I had finish xut and aida so far so good and some gaming session bot crash here. But the guy with intel box showing off a few post above he is very stable with his camera lol


----------



## Doug2507

Username: Doug2507
CPU Model: 4770K
Core Multiplier: 46x 100Mhz
CPU VID: 1.19v
Vcore: 1.21
Uncore Multiplier: x39
Uncore Voltage: Auto
Cooling Solution: Air (de-lid)
Stability Test: XTU - 3hrs 15mins and counting
Batch Number: L310B487
Ram Speed: 1333Mhz

*VCCIN set to 1.9v, HWM reports 1.9v.

Just put this rig together the other day and starting to o/c the cpu. Ran 4hr's XTU with [email protected], now running @1.19vcore working back as 4.6Ghz will be my fall back. Ran P95 (27.9) for 2 [email protected] before deciding to do it all through XTU.

It boots no problem with [email protected] with mem at XMP so reckon it may have potential. 4.7Ghz should be fine temp wise on air, 4.8Ghz might be pushing it but we'll see. I'll be going W/C once i've done it all on air as i need to give my 780's a little more cooling.

RAM is 2x8GB G.Skill TridentX 2400 but screwed back to [email protected] till i find max stable CPU O/C.

No uncore tuning yet either.

I'll update once i've got 4.6Ghz fully tuned then again on max O/C.

http://s22.photobucket.com/user/dougiec/media/Capture1_zps85b90548.png.html

*EDIT* Any tips on posting a better quality image of the screenshot? Seems a little blurred when opened. Used Snipping Tool then Photobucket.


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> I had finish xut and aida so far so good and some gaming session bot crash here. But the guy with intel box showing off a few post above he is very stable with his camera lol

















lol, sorry to get off topic there. I'm just getting anxious, my board comes in tomorrow. I was 100% AMD until my board died. So should be interesting when I start clocking this fresh new 4770k.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol, sorry to get off topic there. I'm just getting anxious, my board comes in tomorrow. I was 100% AMD until my board died. So should be interesting when I start clocking this fresh new 4770k.


Yah I can see that but still 50% that needs to be changed. Do I need to te what?









You cool bro. Enjoy your new mobo and cpu. Did you read how pain it to get this chip OC'd. If not you stil have couple hours of reading.


----------



## wendigo4700

So heres something I have to ask about.
When I had my CPU set to 3.8GHz, BIOS set the voltage to 1.134 straight away. This is at auto.

So how much can BIOS be trusted? Can you trust it enough, so you know that you really need 1.134 vcore, to run 3.8GHz?
And so if I set it to 4Ghz, it will give me a new reading. And that new readin, is the minimum vcore the CPU needs to run at 4GHz.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Why won't it work?!?!?


I'm not sure, are you sure you that motherboard is compatible with the CPU?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clexzor*
> 
> Adding fans to the mobo will not increase the required overclock to increase in any way...
> 
> Also Darkwizzie have some interesting results I found after yesterday messing around on day off..im currently running 4.9ghz at 1.425v with uncore at 39x 1.15x since I found 0% difference wth uncore at 44x...anyways I dropped the vccin all the way down to 1.7v and its been running great lol been on bf3 and even did a quick cinebench, 3dmark etc and shaved off about 3-5c on overall temps for anyone who would like to try dropping the vccin/vrin all the way down to 1.65-1.75v


Depends on what benchmark you're running. If you're gaming probably zero difference, if you're doing chess or maybe Cinebench you can find a small difference.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisB17*
> 
> So reading through this thread. Has anyone got a fully stable overclock yet?


Yah.

My overclock is stable if I drop 4.6ghz to 4.5ghz. But I'm a butthead and I want 4.6ghz, lol. I recall doing Prime and all that for 4.5.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug2507*
> 
> Username: Doug2507
> CPU Model: 4770K
> Core Multiplier: 46x 100Mhz
> CPU VID: 1.19v
> Vcore: 1.21
> Uncore Multiplier: x39
> Uncore Voltage: Auto
> Cooling Solution: Air (de-lid)
> Stability Test: XTU - 3hrs 15mins and counting
> Batch Number: L310B487
> Ram Speed: 1333Mhz
> 
> *VCCIN set to 1.9v, HWM reports 1.9v.
> 
> Just put this rig together the other day and starting to o/c the cpu. Ran 4hr's XTU with [email protected], now running @1.19vcore working back as 4.6Ghz will be my fall back. Ran P95 (27.9) for 2 [email protected] before deciding to do it all through XTU.
> 
> It boots no problem with [email protected] with mem at XMP so reckon it may have potential. 4.7Ghz should be fine temp wise on air, 4.8Ghz might be pushing it but we'll see. I'll be going W/C once i've done it all on air as i need to give my 780's a little more cooling.
> 
> RAM is 2x8GB G.Skill TridentX 2400 but screwed back to [email protected] till i find max stable CPU O/C.
> 
> No uncore tuning yet either.
> 
> I'll update once i've got 4.6Ghz fully tuned then again on max O/C.
> 
> 
> 
> *EDIT* Any tips on posting a better quality image of the screenshot? Seems a little blurred when opened. Used Snipping Tool then Photobucket.


Results charted, picture verification for XTU 3 hr. 
Please use a bigger picture next time, that was really blurry when trying to read the text.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wendigo4700*
> 
> So heres something I have to ask about.
> When I had my CPU set to 3.8GHz, BIOS set the voltage to 1.134 straight away. This is at auto.
> 
> So how much can BIOS be trusted? Can you trust it enough, so you know that you really need 1.134 vcore, to run 3.8GHz?
> And so if I set it to 4Ghz, it will give me a new reading. And that new readin, is the minimum vcore the CPU needs to run at 4GHz.


I don't trust the motherboard. It may be a starting point but there's no way mobo autorules will find minimum voltage for a CPU, whether it's for booting in or under stress.


----------



## Womper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisB17*
> 
> So reading through this thread. Has anyone got a fully stable overclock yet?


I consider myself stable at 4.7GHz core, 4.5Ghz cache with a 1.275v adaptive voltage for each. Min cache ratio is at 8x, DDR is at 2133 CL9 with 1.5v, VRin is set to 1.8v. I have completed both a 3 hour XTU stress test and a 7 hour XTU stress test. Over the past month, I've been playing Planetside 2, Firefall, CS:S, TF2, and Crysis 3 without a single BSOD so far.

4.8GHz @ 1.34 adaptive is also stable, but I don't like how it jumps to 1.45v for AVX so I'm staying at 4.7GHz.

I need to rerun XTU with HwMonitor to get a proper screenshot.


----------



## Doug2507

Yeah, no idea why. Snipping tool must have resized it i guess! I'll make sure the next one is spot on.


----------



## Cyro999

My 4.5 profile with ht is stable, no whea's


----------



## Doug2507




----------



## Clexzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Any reason you're lowering VRIN especially that far wih 1.425vcore?


For one it shaves off of temps by 3-5c also lowering is always better esp for the mobo less heat...I have a mpower max designed for low air flow but a lot of folks don't so stressing and heating the mobo will kill it over time. Anyways a lot of early test showed the better the chip the lower the input voltage needed thus less heat.

Early testing for me showed that I needed high input voltage however restesting this is not the case in fact I found anything under 5ghz stable with as low as 1.65v


----------



## t0tum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clexzor*
> 
> Also Darkwizzie have some interesting results I found after yesterday messing around on day off..im currently running 4.9ghz at 1.425v with uncore at 39x 1.15x since I found 0% difference wth uncore at 44x...


In AVX2 you will. I pull on average 4Watt more from the wall when i comapred 42 uncore against 44, i also got on average 0.6 less gflops when running 42 uncore.

Furthermore, by playing with kill a watt, which is suprisingly close to HWinfo values on a bare cpu system with 1ssd, i found a limit of my chip to be stable at, which is little over 150w. To test this theory i bumped my 4.5 overclock to 1:1 with higher mem just to exceed 150w and bsod in linpack in 20min. This explains why i can do superpi & cinebench @ 4.7 all day long as the wattage doesn't come close to my 4.5 @ full AVX2 draw.
Anyhow, I stopped beating this dead horse. Clearly, i cant keep 4.6 under 150w to be AVX2 stable and yet i cant give more volts due to power limit of my chip.
AVX2 stability was my goal, so dont judge me


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t0tum*
> 
> In AVX2 you will. I pull on average 4Watt more from the wall when i comapred 42 uncore against 44, i also got on average 0.6 less gflops when running 42 uncore.
> 
> Furthermore, by playing with kill a watt, which is suprisingly close to HWinfo values on a bare cpu system with 1ssd, i found a limit of my chip to be stable at, which is little over 150w. To test this theory i bumped my 4.5 overclock to 1:1 with higher mem just to exceed 150w and bsod in linpack in 20min. This explains why i can do superpi & cinebench @ 4.7 all day long as the wattage doesn't come close to my 4.5 @ full AVX2 draw.
> Anyhow, I stopped beating this dead horse. Clearly, i cant keep 4.6 under 150w to be AVX2 stable and yet i cant give more volts due to power limit of my chip.
> AVX2 stability was my goal, so dont judge me


I think I can find a performance difference between 3.9 vs 4.4 uncore with chess, which is non-avx2. Differences won't be night and day of course.

Wunderbar, got 101 error this time. So I've basically had each bsod, 101, 125, 9c, lol. Pretty sure not all three are lacking.

I've switched to a new chess engine for my chess workload and it might be bsoding me faster than normal. I'll have to run another day or two to rule out pure luck.


----------



## fateswarm

Aren't all in the statistics list supposed to be stable?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> a lot of early test showed the better the chip the lower the input voltage needed thus less heat.


I was under the impression that lower vcore = lower VRIN works better as a trend, and that going too high or too low was worse for stability - and also that being so close to vcore, like 1.425vcore and 1.65vrin, was bad because vcore starts to droop quite hard if you don't have high enough input voltage to keep it stable, which is why intel and some other sources reccomended staying at least +0.4v over vcore

As for my testing, i can only say that i've seen solidly my 4.6 overclock at 1.25vcore works better with 1.76vrin (extreme llc) than with 1.72 or 1.8. I tuned down to the point where i could make both of the edge values fail but not the middle one, and can also say that my chip seems to work much better if i pull VRIN around, like much less VRIN for low vcore, more for high vcore

Have you got much data for this on a tightly tuned overclock or are you still testing?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Aren't all in the statistics list supposed to be stable?


All statistics in the list are stable for the stress it was listed under.

Having said that I'm thinking of revising my own entry.

I can now confirm, the Stockfish 4 engine for chess is much more stressful than Houdini 3, it's a harder stress test.

New version of Hwinfo is now out.

I also god a 7E bsod, because of the craptastic Killer NIC drivers with my mobo. Not overclock related. NIC issues have been reported with this mobo before.

http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/forum/windows_7-system/bluescreen-ndissys-windows-7/05785887-52c1-4a98-b280-24b6413d323e


----------



## Cyro999

I'd be interested in using that, any quick guide for how to stress test with it?


----------



## BoredErica

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tZJLrBAiCN0

I've bad two bsods after 10 minutes, another bsod after 1-2 hours. Typically on Houdini 3 I bsod after like 6-24 hours.

That, or I was just very unlucky today, lol.

Oh, and Stockfish 4 is a free engine too. So that's good too.

Looks like I have to run my actually stable setting (4.5ghz) to do chess now lol.

I think you'll be pretty hard pressed to find a *real-world* application that is more hot or more stressful than Stockfish, even compared to encoding with CPU only. Stockfish 4 I think is more stressful than Houdini but just as hot I think.

I will do more testing on 4.6ghz for Stockfish. I'm still new to this engine.


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clexzor*
> 
> yes...running 4.9ghz stable right now at 1.425v uncore 39x 1.15v vrin 1.75v


What are you using to stress test and how long do you run it?

I cannot believe you are managing such a low VCCIN. For some reason, if I don't have it as high as 1.9V for just 1.24V/1.175V, I get 0x124 with OCCT. Prime would give one until I raise it to 1.26V!!! Perhaps if I lowered VCCIN, I will have to increase the Vcore.

I wonder if you have to have such a high Vcore because the VCCIN is too low? If I were you, I would increase the VCCIN to see if it allows me to drop the VCore.


----------



## Cyro999

If you don't apply VRIN LLC it will droop really hard when you pull lots of power, so your 1.9 could actually be even 1.75 or less and be unstable under avx prime. I have no data from multimeters and only a bit from software, though


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisB17*
> 
> So reading through this thread. Has anyone got a fully stable overclock yet?


I have two, 4.6 GHz (4.3 Uncore) @ 1.232V, which is my 24/7 overclock. I also have 4.7 GHz (4.3 Uncore) @1.296V, but it is more for benchmarking. Since switching both to adaptive I have not had a single BSOD or restart, so I consider that pretty stable. In order to test stability I use IBT 20 passes of maximum, and Linpack manual input for initial stressing. If it passes those I switch to OCCT or Prime (depending on my mood) and do a 7-10 hour run, checking it periodically. After that I switch to adaptive and do a 3D Mark 11 loop of only physx and combination tests for about 2 hours, some video conversion, and then a bunch of gaming.

There are plenty of others who also have stable clocks, but they don't post here much anymore and are probably busy gaming. Since I have a two year old running around at home my time for gaming has taken a serious hit. Although I am set with my two profiles, I still have some unanswered questions about the VID and Vcore offset influenced by the new FIVR. I think there is a lot of misconception floating around about Haswell, and many people are only focusing their attention (or arguments in some cases) on a small percent of samples.


----------



## Clexzor

BTW im saying screw it and running all out in the name of Performance lol 5.0ghz 1.51v \\ 4.5ghz uncore 1.25v VRIN 2.0v Life expactency 6months to a year till degrade occurs and voltage is need for stability....ill let you guys know in couple motnhs if everything is still cranking and all is good lol









wont see me much anymore in thread have a new job and need to focus plus I need to find a girlfriend lol been almost 2 years lol lay off the hookers guys no good ha


----------



## Schmuckley

Stable enough for me









Don't take this one too seriously







: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e3rFigexx3c&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clexzor*
> 
> BTW im saying screw it and running all out in the name of Performance lol 5.0ghz 1.51v \\ 4.5ghz uncore 1.25v VRIN 2.0v Life expactency 6months to a year till degrade occurs and voltage is need for stability....ill let you guys know in couple motnhs if everything is still cranking and all is good lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wont see me much anymore in thread have a new job and need to focus plus I need to find a girlfriend lol been almost 2 years lol lay off the hookers guys no good ha


What cooling?







>1.5v on haswell without delid and custom water


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clexzor*
> 
> BTW im saying screw it and running all out in the name of Performance lol 5.0ghz 1.51v \\ 4.5ghz uncore 1.25v VRIN 2.0v Life expactency 6months to a year till degrade occurs and voltage is need for stability....ill let you guys know in couple motnhs if everything is still cranking and all is good lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wont see me much anymore in thread have a new job and need to focus plus I need to find a girlfriend lol been almost 2 years lol lay off the hookers guys no good ha


Definitely let us know, I might be able to up my voltage if you're still good by then!


----------



## jameyscott

So, I thought. Well, let's see if I can even boot in with 4.8GHz and a ridiculous voltage and input voltage.... Nope... Input set at 2.25 and Vcore set at 1.48. I could boot in, but automatic BSOD. I thought I'd try 4.7. Little more stable, but still not enough to even pass 20 min of P95. 4.6 requires ridiculous voltage compared to 4.5 for me. I only wanted 4.5 stable, and I got it! I'd rather be able to push further, oh well.


----------



## Cyro999

You set 1.85vcore on air????


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> You set 1.85vcore on air????


Whoops, my keys slipped, I meant 1.48.
Nope, on an H110. I just wanted it to be boot into windows, I wasn't planning on stressing it. XD


----------



## Cyro999

h110 is basically air unless maybe you got four custom fans on it or something ;p

thanks for easing my mind


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> h110 is basically air unless maybe you got four custom fans on it or something ;p
> 
> thanks for easing my mind


I've got noctua a14 pwms on it.








I wanted to do push pull but my mobo's heat sink is in the way.


----------



## EarlZ

I remember reading someone having the 05C BSOD issue, was it ever resolved?


----------



## Doug2507

[email protected] during the night with no BSOD entry. Event viewer shows XTU restarted at 03:20hrs, started running at 18:34hrs. Makes it an 8-9hr pass before crash i reckon. With no 124 would that mean vcore is good and it needs slight tweaking elsewhere? Need to go read up on LLC. Also noticed before i hit the sack that VCCIN minimum reading was 1.875v if that has any influence. Set at 1.9v.


----------



## batman900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug2507*
> 
> [email protected] during the night with no BSOD entry. Event viewer shows XTU restarted at 03:20hrs, started running at 18:34hrs. Makes it an 8-9hr pass before crash i reckon. With no 124 would that mean vcore is good and it needs slight tweaking elsewhere? Need to go read up on LLC. Also noticed before i hit the sack that VCCIN minimum reading was 1.875v if that has any influence. Set at 1.9v.


Soooo lucky..... My 3rd chip so far is the worst. Needs 1.26V for 4.2 prime 28.1 stable... Forcing me to try one more time. So far my best chip was 4.3 at 1.26V. Occt will give me 100mhz more. Should have kept my 4.3 chip....


----------



## Doug2507

Yeah, i'm quite pleased with the CPU. Seems to be hitting a little higher than average so far. Temps are fairly decent as well since it's on air. I did a bit of research into batch numbers before i bought it and selected purely on the basis of being a L310B487. Either i've been totally lucky or this batch in general is quite good!

Just need to get to grips with o/c'ing it as the last time round for me was way back in 2008-ish with a QX9650!


----------



## batman900

I've had 2 312 and 1 311. All of them terrible.


----------



## Anusha

Basically spending $150 over the regular price (with all the swaps) for just 200MHz seems ridiculous to me. Well, that's what it will cost me if I did it here in Japan. Basically I bought my CPU and mobo when the prices were cheapest. The current prices are about $60 more than what I paid a month and a half ago. Well, there was a bundle deal back then. Basically saying that it is totally not worth it for me to replace this chip with a new one. Not to mention the fact that I might get a worse chip than my current one.


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> If you don't apply VRIN LLC it will droop really hard when you pull lots of power, so your 1.9 could actually be even 1.75 or less and be unstable under avx prime. I have no data from multimeters and only a bit from software, though


Wanna know one thing. When you were lacking VCCIN, how did you know? You got a BSOD or simple reboots? I'm getting the latter and to solve that I have to increase the VCCIN.


----------



## batman900

I haven't hardly lost anything doing the swaps except my time. Totally not worth the trouble though, my first one was the best & I should have just left it alone. Other than work I'm always at home with the family so this is my only hobby. Thus I don't consider the small money loss significant. Just the frustration.

Ah well, the wife put her foot down this time because she takes all my packages to UPS haha, so we will see what I end up with today.


----------



## Doug2507

I'd look into the 310B487 more, seems to be one of the better chips going. No doubt there will be those that haven't had great success with it but from what i've read it's a good 'un.


----------



## bond32

This one is going in when my board arrives today:


----------



## Hyolyn

Is anyone figuring out what's up with the BSOD for (x124) 07X

I keep getting this bsod totally random when playing, sometimes it only occurs after 8-9 hours of gameplay and sometimes after just 2, i can't find a pattern.
Lowering or increasing voltages don't really help, i still have lots to go on the Agent, the I/O Digital / Analog is set to auto.

For a RAM with 1600MHZ / 1.65V is an Agent Voltage of 0.005 offset good or do i need to increase a lot more, would be happy to hear from someone with a rock solid stable overclock.

Please don't tell me 124 means more vcore because it don't, 124 is simply a state to tell the user it's sent from cpu what's important is the codes following after.


----------



## batman900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hyolyn*
> 
> Is anyone figuring out what's up with the BSOD for (x124) 07X
> 
> I keep getting this bsod totally random when playing, sometimes it only occurs after 8-9 hours of gameplay and sometimes after just 2, i can't find a pattern.
> Lowering or increasing voltages don't really help, i still have lots to go on the Agent, the I/O Digital / Analog is set to auto.
> 
> For a RAM with 1600MHZ / 1.65V is an Agent Voltage of 0.005 offset good or do i need to increase a lot more, would be happy to hear from someone with a rock solid stable overclock.
> 
> Please don't tell me 124 means more vcore because it don't, 124 is simply a state to tell the user it's sent from cpu what's important is the codes following after.


All I can speak from is my experiances. And from that, 124 was ALWAYS vcore. 101 always had something to do with the IMC and 9C was purely memory. A hard reboot was usually not enough VRIN and a freeze means you are so far from vcore stable that it can't even give you bsod. This is from a ton of hours testing 3 chips with probably over 200 restarts. So take it as you will.

A fun fact for people, try taking out a stick of ram so that you are running single channel. Your temps will drop 10-15C and you will probably stop getting 101 bsod. 124 will still pop until vcore is high enough to stabalize.


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> This one is going in when my board arrives today:


Where did you get your Costa Rica chip from?


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Storm*
> 
> Where did you get your Costa Rica chip from?


Amazon, ordered it Wednesday.


----------



## 352227

do you guys know what XMP Profile to use on my Sabertooth Z87?


----------



## BoredErica

Costa Ricas are not that rare now I think.

Still seems if you had to pick a batch, 310 (Malay) would be best statistically.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdlambe1*
> 
> do you guys know what XMP Profile to use on my Sabertooth Z87?
> Use the best you can without crashing?


----------



## Doug2507

310 FTW. In no way stable at this voltage but still nice to be able to boot. Currently finishing off an 8hr pass with XTU with [email protected] I'll probably jump to 4.9 for ****s and giggles before dialing back the vcore on the 4.8ghz and getting the system stable there. Max temps roughly 60deg on air so still plenty of headroom.

Can someone explain the following values on HWMon?

VCC
VIN1
VIN2
IA


----------



## jameyscott

Since I'm stuck with 4.5Ghz because I don't think the voltage increase it worth it to get 4.6 stable, I start messing with my ram. I stuck it to 2133 in the bios with everything on auto and it booted and showed up properly. However, the timings are a bit loose. I stuck it to 2400 and BSODed, I'd say that' s pretty good for a 1600MHz Corsair Vengeance kit.









Now that I ordered my second 780 classy, I'll be messing with those. I'll stick around to see if you guys get any major breakthroughs, though.


----------



## 352227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Costa Ricas are not that rare now I think.
> Still seems if you had to pick a batch, 310 (Malay) would be best statistically.


I have tried the XMP profile in Asus bios, after restart the screen turns off and nothing happens, I have to restart again with error overclocking has failed.

Happens a lot with the OC CPU/system presets in the BIOS too...

Any ideas??

Wrecking my buzzzzzz


----------



## Hyolyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug2507*
> 
> 
> 
> 310 FTW. In no way stable at this voltage but still nice to be able to boot. Currently finishing off an 8hr pass with XTU with [email protected] I'll probably jump to 4.9 for ****s and giggles before dialing back the vcore on the 4.8ghz and getting the system stable there. Max temps roughly 60deg on air so still plenty of headroom.
> 
> Can someone explain the following values on HWMon?
> 
> VCC
> VIN1
> VIN2
> IA


Nice chip, however your vccin is quite high but understandable at that multiplier.

I never used HWMon so i'm not sure how it counts and i never used your brand of motherboard either, sorry.


----------



## Doug2507

That VCCIN on the 5Ghz was just set at a guess for posting. I was just curious to see if it would boot at 5Ghz! I don't think i'll have anywhere near the headroom temp wise on air to achieve a stable clock at 5Ghz. At the moment i'm just glad 4.8 is doing fine with XTU at 1.25v as i'll no doubt need to incrase vcore for AVX with Prime. I only game and rip audio cd so don't think i'll need to be stable for AVX but i'll look into it anyway.


----------



## Alxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *batman900*
> 
> All I can speak from is my experiances. And from that, 124 was ALWAYS vcore. 101 always had something to do with the IMC and 9C was purely memory. A hard reboot was usually not enough VRIN and a freeze means you are so far from vcore stable that it can't even give you bsod. This is from a ton of hours testing 3 chips with probably over 200 restarts. So take it as you will.
> 
> A fun fact for people, try taking out a stick of ram so that you are running single channel. Your temps will drop 10-15C and you will probably stop getting 101 bsod. 124 will still pop until vcore is high enough to stabalize.


I just want to share my experience on this 124 error. I would say it can be Vcore but not has to be Vcore.
When I tried to get 4.6 Ghz stable I got 124 errors. First I searched for right Vccin afterwards I raised Vring by from 1,12 to 1,13. And Problem solved. Of course this was time consuming and could have been Vcore but it was not. I can do Handbrake, Battlefield 3, Cinebench no Problem. No more 124 errors.


----------



## Womper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug2507*
> 
> [email protected] during the night with no BSOD entry. Event viewer shows XTU restarted at 03:20hrs, started running at 18:34hrs. Makes it an 8-9hr pass before crash i reckon. With no 124 would that mean vcore is good and it needs slight tweaking elsewhere? Need to go read up on LLC. Also noticed before i hit the sack that VCCIN minimum reading was 1.875v if that has any influence. Set at 1.9v.


If your computer rebooted, then I'd treat it the same as a blue screen. I was crashing after many hours, but resolved it with more vcore. I was also trying to run 46x cache for a while, but it takes more voltage than you think to make it stable in the long term. VCCIN doesn't need to be that high for 1.19vcore, and LLC is a waste of time. I've tried to save 0.010v or 0.005v by tweaking up all these other settings like LLC, power phase, SA, IO, AO voltages, and Vin, but they don't have any effect. Maybe my chip isn't fussy or maybe the Auto settings are very good on this Asus board.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hyolyn*
> 
> Is anyone figuring out what's up with the BSOD for (x124) 07X
> 
> I keep getting this bsod totally random when playing, sometimes it only occurs after 8-9 hours of gameplay and sometimes after just 2, i can't find a pattern.
> Lowering or increasing voltages don't really help, i still have lots to go on the Agent, the I/O Digital / Analog is set to auto.


Had the same issue, turns out I needed more vcore. Take your current core and cache voltage settings and add 0.025v, see if it goes away. If not, then you might need to do a deep dive into your memory timings.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug2507*
> 
> That VCCIN on the 5Ghz was just set at a guess for posting. I was just curious to see if it would boot at 5Ghz! I don't think i'll have anywhere near the headroom temp wise on air to achieve a stable clock at 5Ghz. At the moment i'm just glad 4.8 is doing fine with XTU at 1.25v as i'll no doubt need to incrase vcore for AVX with Prime. I only game and rip audio cd so don't think i'll need to be stable for AVX but i'll look into it anyway.


That's a nice chip, I'd be kind to it. For me, 5GHz is bootable at no less than 1.41v. For XTU, my 4.8GHz config needs 1.34v.

I turned SVID back on and set Input Voltage to Auto, did a 3hr run last night. When SVID is enabled, the XTU is able to report wattage. Grabbed a screeny, here's my info. Also, I like how CPU-Z, XTU, and HWMonitor all report different vcore values.
Username: Womper
CPU Model: 4770k
Core Multiplier: 47x (100MHz bclk)
CPU VID: 1.275 adaptive
Vcore: 1.296v
Uncore Multiplier: 45x
Uncore Voltage: 1.275v adaptive
Cooling Solution: Swiftech H220
Stability Test: XTU (2 x 3hr sessions, 1 x 9hr session)
Batch Number: L312B318
Ram Speed: 2133


----------



## Menphisto

After 1 week of using these settings:
Core: 46x
Uncore: 43x
Vcore: 1,25
Vuncore : 1,2
....i got bsod while playing bf3
Now i try 1,26v seems stable at the moment...
What you think about this voltage ...is it good?


----------



## Forceman

4.6 @ 1.26V sounds pretty good.


----------



## Menphisto

And is there a performance boost to 4.5 GHz in games?


----------



## batman900

Just a final update as I'm done, this time for sure "per the wife." My 4th chip is 313 from Costa Rica. By far the WORST chip I could have ever known to exist. It won't even boot windows at 4.5 with 1.27 volts. 4.4 crashes prime instantly at same voltage, 4.3 crashes within 30 seconds and I didn't even bother with 4.2. My crappy 312 Malaysia is staying. Don't know how some people get these good chips.


----------



## Takinato

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *batman900*
> 
> Just a final update as I'm done, this time for sure "per the wife." My 4th chip is 313 from Costa Rica. By far the WORST chip I could have ever known to exist. It won't even boot windows at 4.5 with 1.27 volts. 4.4 crashes prime instantly at same voltage, 4.3 crashes within 30 seconds and I didn't even bother with 4.2. My crappy 312 Malaysia is staying. Don't know how some people get these good chips.


Don't feel bad it took my chip 1.25 for 4.2 and 1.3 for 4.3.


----------



## fateswarm

Costa Rica's is supposed to be only an assembly site, not an actually photolithography site. So, whatever they do is mainly how they package the die itself, and not its complete manufacturing. I suppose any delliding would remove any kind of "Costa Rica" advantage or specialty.


----------



## Chomuco

my @ 4.5 ,1.260 costa rica ,chip 312B7xx !! deli liquid pro

http://valid.canardpc.com/2899610


----------



## Spritanium

For the record, my chip is a Costa Rica and it's worse than any other 4770k I've seen online.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> Wanna know one thing. When you were lacking VCCIN, how did you know? You got a BSOD or simple reboots? I'm getting the latter and to solve that I have to increase the VCCIN.


I was requiring like +0.01vcore with vrin off 0.04 in either direction to consistently pass tests and be ok long term (i got 3 bluescreens 0x0124 within 4-6 hours on 1.72, no bluescreens or whea's on 1.76, but measurable instability returned on 1.8)

I get reboots when i have very close to the vcore i need it seemed to me, but with VRIN way off, i needed quite a lot more vcore, so if my perfect settings were for example 1.25vcore, 1.76vrin, i could make it restart like that by either setting vrin to 1.72, 1.8, or by lowering vcore to 1.24 at 1.76vrin

Unless you're on the edge of stability though you can't make good gains from small changes, it's just if somebody had vrin like 0.1v+ different from me, i'd suggest try closer and isolate vcore/vrin on a stable system to see what works best at a given vcore. You also can't tune/optimize pretty much anything with it without LLC because it droops a lot


----------



## batman900

Back on my crappy malay 312. 4.2 core with 4.2 uncore at 1.25v in bios maxing at 1.27 in prime version 28.1. Suppose I'll just be happy until something better comes out. I believe the new 313 chip would have bsod at stock with prime, that's how bad it is.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Womper*
> 
> If your computer rebooted, then I'd treat it the same as a blue screen. I was crashing after many hours, but resolved it with more vcore. I was also trying to run 46x cache for a while, but it takes more voltage than you think to make it stable in the long term. VCCIN doesn't need to be that high for 1.19vcore, and LLC is a waste of time. I've tried to save 0.010v or 0.005v by tweaking up all these other settings like LLC, power phase, SA, IO, AO voltages, and Vin, but they don't have any effect. Maybe my chip isn't fussy or maybe the Auto settings are very good on this Asus board.
> Had the same issue, turns out I needed more vcore. Take your current core and cache voltage settings and add 0.025v, see if it goes away. If not, then you might need to do a deep dive into your memory timings.
> That's a nice chip, I'd be kind to it. For me, 5GHz is bootable at no less than 1.41v. For XTU, my 4.8GHz config needs 1.34v.
> 
> I turned SVID back on and set Input Voltage to Auto, did a 3hr run last night. When SVID is enabled, the XTU is able to report wattage. Grabbed a screeny, here's my info. Also, I like how CPU-Z, XTU, and HWMonitor all report different vcore values.
> Username: Womper
> CPU Model: 4770k
> Core Multiplier: 47x (100MHz bclk)
> CPU VID: 1.275 adaptive
> Vcore: 1.296v
> Uncore Multiplier: 45x
> Uncore Voltage: 1.275v adaptive
> Cooling Solution: Swiftech H220
> Stability Test: XTU (2 x 3hr sessions, 1 x 9hr session)
> Batch Number: L312B318
> Ram Speed: 2133


Hi, I charted that and added verification for 3 hr, because I can't tell how long that has been run, but looks like at least 3hr.


----------



## wy2sl0

I ran and passed all types of IBT but can't get prime 28.1 to pass.

1.275 vcore @ 4.5ghz with spikes of 90*C during the running...

That is delidded with a Mugen 3.....temps are just NUTS.


----------



## Cyro999

Yea avx2 temps are crazy, i don't use them personally. It's like using furmark as a guide for temperatures on a gtx770 for example, when furmark will pull 255 watts and throttle you to stock while games, benchmarks etc rarely average more than 170 at max oc

What board are you on? What kind of package power readings do you get for 1.25 or 1.275vcore in avx2 prime (28.1) or either avx2 linpack or linx 0.6.5 (same thing)?

That is, if hardwareinfo gives them to you, it seems to work pretty well on giga boards


----------



## Doug2507

What programmes in day to day life actually use AVX? I know Grid 2 does as an option but any others? At the moment i've changed from using Prime to XTU and what it's passing is getting ridiculous. I'm now about an hour away from [email protected] but i'm fairly certain/expecting when i put it through P95 (27.9) it'll bomb. I only use the rig for gaming & ripping the odd CD so is it worth my time getting AVX stable?


----------



## Ghost12

Should have been able to put this under my new loop yesterday but the cpu block arrived with only threads on one port for a fiiting lol, replacement coming this morning so may finally get to water cool this chip after a week of stock issues.


----------



## Menphisto

is there a performance boost from 4,5 Ghz to 4.6 GHz in games?


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menphisto*
> 
> is there a performance boost from 4,6 Ghz to 4.5 GHz in games?


No, bigger slice of placebo pie


----------



## Menphisto

So what settings should i run? ....i only do gaming... No bechmarking or other stuff like rendering videos etc.
1. 4.5 GHz @ 1.2v (silent PC)
2. 4.6 GHz @ 1.264v (loud PC)


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menphisto*
> 
> So what settings should i run? ....i only do gaming... No bechmarking or other stuff like rendering videos etc.
> 1. 4.5 GHz @ 1.2v (silent PC)
> 2. 4.6 GHz @ 1.264v (loud PC)


4.5 for daily. Most people run benches and 24/[email protected] differing clocks. This cpu would be fast enough to push most gpu set ups in most games @1080p 60hz at stock. There is minimal gain relating to strictly gaming when weighed against the heat, volts and noise required to achieve a couple of hundred more mhz on the clock.


----------



## deepor

Even if it's things where you wait like rendering videos or perhaps playing Civilization and waiting on the AI to do its turn, you won't feel anything about those 0.1ghz without a stopwatch helping you.


----------



## [CyGnus]

So guys what is the gains of overclocking uncore? I had it at 4.4GHz now i am at 3.8GHz and find no difference at all...


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> What programmes in day to day life actually use AVX?


x264 benefits largely from it. Programs using avx to run faster typically don't run it in anywhere near the same way as linpack or even prime do though, you don't even see a notable temperature elevation for avx2, while avx off vs avx2 in linpack can be 30c or even more
Quote:


> So guys what is the gains of overclocking uncore? I had it at 4.4GHz now i am at 3.8GHz and find no difference at all...


Pretty small, depends on application. I'd expect 4.7ghz core, 3.4ghz uncore to be slower than 4.6ghz core, 4.5ghz uncore maybe. If you're cinebenching on realtime priority, you should see.


----------



## Menphisto

Is a uncore voltage of 1.23v safe 24/7?


----------



## [CyGnus]

will run mine at 4.5GHz (3.8GHz uncore) 2400 10-11-11-28 mem and see the difference









PS: My Results (will run it at 4.2 Uncore later and see)


----------



## Doug2507

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menphisto*
> 
> Is a uncore voltage of 1.23v safe 24/7?


Interested in this as well as i'm away to start tuning the ring. What's the maximum reasonable voltage to run this at 24/7? I'm [email protected] and checking to see if i'm safe taking it above 1.2v to get the uncore up to x45+


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> will run mine at 4.5GHz (3.8GHz uncore) 2400 10-11-11-28 mem and see the difference
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: My Results (will run it at 4.2 Uncore later and see)


Took me a lot of edging to get up from that similar 9.8 as you have to break 10.0, and admittedly a few cinebench restarts, but >10 points @4.5 on my safe 24/7 low temps low volts ht profile is sweet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug2507*
> 
> Interested in this as well as i'm away to start tuning the ring. What's the maximum reasonable voltage to run this at 24/7? I'm [email protected] and checking to see if i'm safe taking it above 1.2v to get the uncore up to x45+


Some aggressive people set like 1.3 ring, but i don't really have any idea what's safe long term, not sure if anyone does really


----------



## Menphisto

My CPU is now @ 4,5 GHz and a uncore of 4,3 ghz ....should i push the uncore to 4,4 (only for a better look xD) or leave it that way. 1:1 does not work...


----------



## Menphisto

Or is 4,3 GHz uncore enough? Like i said its only because 4,4 GHz uncore is closer to the core speed . so what should i do?
Core speed : 4,5 GHz


----------



## deepor

You can do whatever you want, but check out temperatures. If it increases temperatures and you end up having the same noisy PC as you'd have with lower uncore and 4.6ghz core, you should rather use the 4.6ghz and lower uncore instead of 4.5ghz and higher uncore.


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menphisto*
> 
> is there a performance boost from 4,5 Ghz to 4.6 GHz in games?


At 4.5Ghz it barely has any difference or none at all compared to 4.2 when gaming. Though I run at 4.5


----------



## rickyman0319

I delidded my i7 4770k from costa rica. I am testing out on XTU for 3 hrs.

I am telling u the info later on and with pics.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> I delidded my i7 4770k from costa rica. I am testing out on XTU for 3 hrs.
> 
> I am telling u the info later on and with pics.


I want to delid so bad, but since I've hit my voltage wall, there is no point. Sad day.


----------



## wy2sl0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug2507*
> 
> What programmes in day to day life actually use AVX? I know Grid 2 does as an option but any others? At the moment i've changed from using Prime to XTU and what it's passing is getting ridiculous. I'm now about an hour away from [email protected] but i'm fairly certain/expecting when i put it through P95 (27.9) it'll bomb. I only use the rig for gaming & ripping the odd CD so is it worth my time getting AVX stable?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Yea avx2 temps are crazy, i don't use them personally. It's like using furmark as a guide for temperatures on a gtx770 for example, when furmark will pull 255 watts and throttle you to stock while games, benchmarks etc rarely average more than 170 at max oc
> 
> What board are you on? What kind of package power readings do you get for 1.25 or 1.275vcore in avx2 prime (28.1) or either avx2 linpack or linx 0.6.5 (same thing)?
> 
> That is, if hardwareinfo gives them to you, it seems to work pretty well on giga boards


I am on the z87x d3h. IBT avx1 gives 111.58 watts on package power. Prime 95 avx2 gives me 128w on the same vcore, 1.272 under load. Just insane.


----------



## Cyro999

128w at 1.272vcore is nothing.

Avx2 linpack breaks 115w at 1.1vcore bios 1.116 software


----------



## Ghost12

Got my loop finished after a string of nightmares lol, currently testing in xtu with [email protected] manual vcore 65c


----------



## 352227

anybody any idea why when I use a OC preset or activate a XMP profile in the BIOS of my Sabertooth Z87 it says Overclocking failed everytime after reboot?

I'm completely lost, unless the board is bust? Details of my build in my signature...


----------



## wy2sl0

Just tried your way. Did Linx with the latest linpack 11.1 and got 134.08W @ 1.284 vcore.

Yeah it is more difficult than prime95.

Also some cores hit up to 98*C


----------



## Cyro999

I don't need anywhere near 1.284vcore to get 134w, you using linx 0.6.5 and high RAM amounts? 4 thread instead of 8?


----------



## userman122

I need some help OCing my i5-4670K. My mobo is Z87-G43 GAMING. When I set CPU voltage to 1.3 and over, the text turns read? Why does this happen, and does it mean that, for instance, 1..30 for 4.4Ghz would be dangerous with that CPU and mobo? I'm new to this game..







Help appreciated.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *userman122*
> 
> I need some help OCing my i5-4670K. My mobo is Z87-G43 GAMING. When I set CPU voltage to 1.3 and over, the text turns read? Why does this happen, and does it mean that, for instance, 1..30 for 4.4Ghz would be dangerous with that CPU and mobo? I'm new to this game..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Help appreciated.


My g45 does the same thing. It doesn't mean anything, they just do that to show you what they think is getting unsafe. Think of it as a car redlining. that voltage seems high for 4.4ghz, though.


----------



## bond32

I also need some assistance. Coming from AMD, but I thought I researched and read up enough to get this stable. Have a 4770k in the asus maximus extreme, to get 4.5 ghz to even get to windows it takes 1.3 volts on vcore. Also, how do I get the VID to be above the vcore? I have tried various settings but I see in the guides it recommends staying 0.5 above, for example, currently at 4.5 ghz my "CPU VCORE" is at 1.296 V where my "VID" is at 1.301 V.

Edit: heres a validation link: http://valid.canardpc.com/2899909

On full custom water loop with 3 radiators. Not delid yet. Load temps are mid to upper 60's.


----------



## Cyro999

1.3vcore is really high for haswell, won't blow you up but it's hard to run more in terms of heat

start out with something like max or second highest level VRIN llc, 1.76vrin, 1.25vcore, 1.15 ring, 34x uncore manual (not 35x or auto) and see what core multiplier you can do on it using x264 benchmark 5.0.1 as a basic stress test IMO
Quote:


> Also, how do I get the VID to be above the vcore? I have tried various settings but I see in the guides it recommends staying 0.5 above


They're talking about the VRIN or integrated voltage regulator input voltage, not VID


----------



## bond32

Do you know how I can set the VRIN on asus boards? I believe it is "eventual input voltage" but I could be wrong.


----------



## Cyro999

Not sure what the options are sorry. I think they've got something for like a starting input voltage for boot, and eventual for when you hit windows. I don't see any real reason for having them different for normal air level overclocking


----------



## bond32

Thanks for the help, +rep


----------



## Cyro999

Np and gl. Too high or low input voltage seems to both be suboptimal (at least in my testing at a few values)


----------



## wy2sl0

How could I run 8 threads? I am on a 4670k not a 4770k


----------



## Ghost12

Short video of my 4770k with the loop I just built for anyone interested.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lL35Ir9eYGw&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Chomuco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> x264 benefits largely from it. Programs using avx to run faster typically don't run it in anywhere near the same way as linpack or even prime do though, you don't even see a notable temperature elevation for avx2, while avx off vs avx2 in linpack can be 30c or even more
> Pretty small, depends on application. I'd expect 4.7ghz core, 3.4ghz uncore to be slower than 4.6ghz core, 4.5ghz uncore maybe. If you're cinebenching on realtime priority, you should see.


my chip 10.2 @ 4.6 y temp?? http://i.imgur.com/32Hbata.jpg


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chomuco*
> 
> my chip 10.2 @ 4.6 y temp?? http://i.imgur.com/32Hbata.jpg


Mind sharing what your other voltages are?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chomuco*
> 
> my chip 10.2 @ 4.6 y temp?? http://i.imgur.com/32Hbata.jpg


My 4.5 score is the same as your 4.6


----------



## Chomuco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> My 4.5 score is the same as your 4.6


hello ahora, 45! http://valid.canardpc.com/2899610


----------



## Doug2507

Cinebench @4.8...

Note: Uncore not stable. Not sure if uncore makes a big difference. Think that last run with 10.29 was with uncore left at x39.


----------



## Cyro999

Uncore makes a little difference, not much as long as it's "up" in general to like 4ghz, RAM makes a pretty big gap though. I might be able to hit 10.5 on 4.7 with tightly tuned RAM and a lot of work, i didn't get over 10.4 easily though..

If your RAM is a 1333 9-9-9-24 kit and it's not just set that way, you might wanna even throw in some faster stuff and tune it, it's worth a lot more than 100mhz on the cpu core clock


----------



## bond32

What is "WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR"? Looking around it seems related to vcore, but I can set the vcore to 1.4 v with a multi of 47x and still get it. Unless I have a terrible cpu, I feel like I am missing something. I see everyone with a vcore way lower than what mine needs at the same multiplier.


----------



## Cyro999

If you're an AMD overclocker, maybe you're not familiar with recent trends on intel cpu









Some CPU's will do 4.3ghz on 1.3v, others 5.0, but it's not too uncommon to have a chip that can't do [email protected], especially with other untuned voltages. You gotta go quite slowly with haswell unless you want to fall into the trap where you are unstable in three different ways, but it's impossible to know if you have fixed one because another one is tripping you up, even with water i'd start slow, taking a few lower clocks first

Whea uncorrectable (0x0124) is usually vcore, but if you're throwing settings fast it could be from something like too low ring voltage, if you're trying to clock hard suddenly then i'd say just set 1.2 ring and 34x uncore, deal with uncore afterwards. Also, you can get setting +0.05 or +0.1 digital io vs auto, but be careful because sometimes auto works on sa/aio/dio voltages while +0.1 for example does not. I'm not sure why, but some of my oc's refused to work if i manually altered them, but it's quite common to raise digital io

If you're not tuning VRIN properly, your chip will also demand far more vcore than it needs for any kind of stability, as a quick guideline throw llc on it and keep it ~0.5v above vcore


----------



## Doug2507

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Uncore makes a little difference, not much as long as it's "up" in general to like 4ghz, RAM makes a pretty big gap though. I might be able to hit 10.5 on 4.7 with tightly tuned RAM and a lot of work, i didn't get over 10.4 easily though..
> 
> If your RAM is a 1333 9-9-9-24 kit and it's not just set that way, you might wanna even throw in some faster stuff and tune it, it's worth a lot more than 100mhz on the cpu core clock


Yeah, RAM's set at 1333Mhz for now till the CPU's done. G.Skill TridentX [email protected] Hoping it will perform well!

Have you checked vcore/vrin voltages with a multimeter? Stuck one on it now and seem to get +.02v off the board compared to XTU. Just goes to show the HWM readings are fairly accurate. Is there a reason why there's such a difference between set voltages and actual?

With regards to vrin & uncore multi, is it wise to have the vrin higher than vcore? Vcore is reasonable for x48 on the cpu @ 1.245, actual of 1.265. I failed with uncore at x45 1.2v 4hrs into XTU and trying again with it raised to 1.22v (1.24v actual off the board). Wondering if it's worth trying to raise uncore higher which will obviously need increased vrin but from what i've read on the forums it's probably not worth the effort.

VCCIN i've set at 2.0v for now but i'll dial that back down once uncore is stable. x48 on the cpu was done at 1.9v. With uncore raised will that help stability with the cpu? i.e, lower vcore for same multi/increase multi with less vcore?


----------



## rickyman0319

Username: rickyman0319

CPU Model: i7 4770k

Core Multiplier: 45x

CPU VID: 1.323v

Vcore: 1.328v

Uncore Multiplier: 40x

Uncore Voltage: 1.229

Cooling Solution: H80i

Stability Test: XTU @ 4 hrs

Batch Number: [Not required but helps people.] tell u later

Ram Speed: DDR3-1866

this chip is delidded with gelid extreme. ( die, IHS and top of the cpu)


----------



## Menphisto

Cpu-z shows the CPU vid not the core voltage, or?


----------



## rickyman0319

ty, I have corrected.


----------



## bond32

Trying to stabilize 4.6 ghz. I think my cpu just takes more voltage. I have tried many things, only altering one voltage at a time and still am met with results that indicate more vcore is needed. At the moment, running AIDA64 and its running ok. Took 1.376 on the vcore right now. Not delid it yet, have everything to do it i'm just nervous about it. Temps are spiking in mid 80's, fans are running at about 60% on my loop.

Anyone else with the maximus vi extreme have tips?


----------



## rickyman0319

I will try 4.6ghz when I come back.


----------



## Clexzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> I will try 4.6ghz when I come back.


This might help you out some...the higher the uncore the higher your vcore is going to be for example...4.6ghz \ uncore 4.1ghz may only require a vcore of say 1.25v uncore 1.15v

However with 4.6ghz and uncore of 4.5ghz you might need say 1.3-1.33v with uncore around 1.25-1.3v....

However with the uncore closer you will see slight perf. increase in certain apps and also guarantess no bottleneck.


----------



## Doug2507

Understand what your saying there. With two voltages to play with at the same time how do you determine which one to increase/decrease? Is it a case of finding a stable cpu o/c you're happy with, finding the highest stable uncore within a certain voltage range then slowly bringing one voltage up at a time to increase uncore?

In my case i've settled on a 4.8Ghz o/c that requires 1.245v (VID), 1.265v (vcore) to be XTU stable. I'm now trying to bring up the uncore to suit. Initially i set VCCIN above the voltage required by the 4.8 from 1.9v to 2.0v, set vrin to the same as vcore and worked from a 1:1 backwards. I'm now at x45 uncore although this one i worked up from 1.2v, 1.22v and now testing with XTU at 1.24v (1.26v reading from the mobo). Vcore i've not touched at all.

Cyro - How did you go about establishing the correct VCCIN/VRIN when there's two factors at play?


----------



## batman900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clexzor*
> 
> This might help you out some...the higher the uncore the higher your vcore is going to be for example...4.6ghz \ uncore 4.1ghz may only require a vcore of say 1.25v uncore 1.15v
> 
> However with 4.6ghz and uncore of 4.5ghz you might need say 1.3-1.33v with uncore around 1.25-1.3v....
> 
> However with the uncore closer you will see slight perf. increase in certain apps and also guarantess no bottleneck.


From my experimenting, uncore did not effect how much vcore I needed, more uncore for me meant I needed more vring only to stabilize. That could have just been my situation though and not correct for the general pop.


----------



## wy2sl0

Well 1.26v under load for 4.4ghz LinX AVX 2 stable.

Those of you getting crazy low voltages and high overclocks I am telling you it isn't truly stable in the sense the CPU can do everything. AVX2 Linpack and 28.1 Prime95 will probably crash you almost instantly.

Im noticing though that my Uncore on my Gigabyte board won't go higher than 38x? Which is driving me nuts. Is this a glitch or something?


----------



## Doug2507

From what i've learnt, very quickly in the last few days, is that stability is all dependant on the task at hand. I'll crash no problem running 28.1 i'm sure but i'll quite happily game on it 24/7 with no issue.


----------



## skyn3t

I'm running AIDA again 5 hours and still going , I just don't like the offset in this new platform the spike voltage is huge when it need a bit of voltage

from 4.5Ghz @ 1.36v when stress test with AIDA it does jump to 1.488v and keep up there. if I go manual mode voltage never goes above 1.36v at the same core clock 4.5Ghz.

I had try many options on my mobo to keep the spike voltage to 1.36v ot even 1.4 let's say but 1.488v is too much.

Like i posted it here before I do like the offset mode when it keep's my voltage low and my idle at less than 1Ghz for reading is perfect but for everyday i don't like it at all. I thought i was missing something but looks like it is they way it is.

any input to make it more clear would be nice.
thanks for all replay guys.


----------



## steven88

Okay guys, I have something that has been really bothering me. I hope somebody can shed some light

My 4670k keeps fluctuating between 4.3 and 4.5ghz.....This is using the newest CPU-Z and Prime95 blend....I have it set in the UEFI as 45x and 100 BCLK. What could be going on? Somebody suggested I switch from "balanced" to "high performance" in the windows power profile....This actually did WORK and now CPU-Z is showing it pegged at 4.5ghz during P95.....but I obviously don't want to run "high performance", because that is inefficient. Is there something in the UEFI or something to fix this problem? The OCD is killing me...even though I most likely won't see any performance loss.

Oh and btw, I've seen this happen to another Z87 setup I built 2 months ago....it fluctuated as well....I know a few others in this thread reported seeing this too....but its mostly rare from the 50+ pages in this thread.


----------



## Alxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wy2sl0*
> 
> Im noticing though that my Uncore on my Gigabyte board won't go higher than 38x? Which is driving me nuts. Is this a glitch or something?


I had the same Problem with my other Gigabyte Z87 D3HP, You will probably have to Bios Update.
That solved the problem. Also Gigabyte support advised this to me.


----------



## batman900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> I'm running AIDA again 5 hours and still going , I just don't like the offset in this new platform the spike voltage is huge when it need a bit of voltage
> 
> from 4.5Ghz @ 1.36v when stress test with AIDA it does jump to 1.488v and keep up there. if I go manual mode voltage never goes above 1.36v at the same core clock 4.5Ghz.
> 
> I had try many options on my mobo to keep the spike voltage to 1.36v ot even 1.4 let's say but 1.488v is too much.
> 
> Like i posted it here before I do like the offset mode when it keep's my voltage low and my idle at less than 1Ghz for reading is perfect but for everyday i don't like it at all. I thought i was missing something but looks like it is they way it is.
> 
> any input to make it more clear would be nice.
> thanks for all replay guys.


Is there an adaptive mode or anything you can turn on in bios? Gigabyte boards have adaptive on by default, so even though I set a manual voltage it will go up by .2 but its not a lot.

@Wy2sl0 I agree man, I challenge everyone to do 1 hour of prime95 version 28.1 and still call your chip stable. My first one would do 4.5 at 1.22V in AIDA, IBT, OCCT etc but throwing avx2 at it required 1.34V. That may not matter to everyone though.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *batman900*
> 
> Is there an adaptive mode or anything you can turn on in bios? Gigabyte boards have adaptive on by default, so even though I set a manual voltage it will go up by .2 but its not a lot.
> 
> @Wy2sl0 I agree man, I challenge everyone to do 1 hour of prime95 version 28.1 and still call your chip stable. My first one would do 4.5 at 1.22V in AIDA, IBT, OCCT etc but throwing avx2 at it required 1.34V. That may not matter to everyone though.


Personally, I won't be using anything that requires the use of AVX2, so I'd prefer the lowest voltage I can so I can OC the heck out of my 780s and hopefully not push my wimpy little HX850. I plan on upgrading to a Seasonic X1250 soonish, just gotta convince the wife. XD


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *batman900*
> 
> Is there an adaptive mode or anything you can turn on in bios? Gigabyte boards have adaptive on by default, so even though I set a manual voltage it will go up by .2 but its not a lot.
> 
> @Wy2sl0 I agree man, I challenge everyone to do 1 hour of prime95 version 28.1 and still call your chip stable. My first one would do 4.5 at 1.22V in AIDA, IBT, OCCT etc but throwing avx2 at it required 1.34V. That may not matter to everyone though.


Asus z87 "at least mine " has every option. I have tested all of them , only offset down voltage and down clock it. A'm missing anything? I can read and tells you anything on this bios in a quick spit. i already memorized every option there. but I can't make it work the way i want.


----------



## rickyman0319

It is strange. I ddl, and unzip prime95 28.1. I run it with 4.4ghz @ 1.328v. few minutes when it got fma. it crashed suddently.

it says that it is application faulty.

how do I fix this ?


----------



## Clockwerk

So I traded out my 4770k for a different batch number (I love Microcenter). Old batch was 309 i believe and I was running 4.6 at 1.4v not entirely stable, but did not really want to push vcore any higher. Got tired of a blah overclocking chip and exchanged it today. Batch number is 314 I think (honestly glanced briefly at it and then threw it back in my system). Boots at 4.6 with 1.2v and no other changes, not stable but can read the internet and junk like that. Seems rock solid so far at 1.23 vcore. Temps usually around 64C but will occasionally spike to 69C for literally 1 or 2 seconds. Chalking that up to just refilling my loop for new chip and having some microbubbles and what not. Based on what I have read from Asus and that 3 step overclocking guide, any chip that boots at 4.6/1.2vcore is an above average chip and good overclocker. Curious if you guys have found this to be true or not?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clockwerk*
> 
> So I traded out my 4770k for a different batch number (I love Microcenter). Old batch was 309 i believe and I was running 4.6 at 1.4v not entirely stable, but did not really want to push vcore any higher. Got tired of a blah overclocking chip and exchanged it today. Batch number is 314 I think (honestly glanced briefly at it and then threw it back in my system). Boots at 4.6 with 1.2v and no other changes, not stable but can read the internet and junk like that. Seems rock solid so far at 1.23 vcore. Temps usually around 64C but will occasionally spike to 69C for literally 1 or 2 seconds. Chalking that up to just refilling my loop for new chip and having some microbubbles and what not. Based on what I have read from Asus and that 3 step overclocking guide, any chip that boots at 4.6/1.2vcore is an above average chip and good overclocker. Curious if you guys have found this to be true or not?


That's what I understood also. What batch number is that little beauty? I'd love to get a better OCer as I seem to have hit my voltage wall at 4.5. I'm not willing to spend the extra money to get a few MHz, though. XD


----------



## HemiRick

Quote:


> My 4670k keeps fluctuating between 4.3 and 4.5ghz.....This is using the newest CPU-Z and Prime95 blend...


You have the C states and EIST enabled in the bios, and this is normal behavior with C states enabled to throttle down to only whats needed for the task at hand. The high performance setting in windows as you see will over ride the c state. If you want a constant 4.5 turn of the c states and EIST. Then windows will not have to be set high perf.


----------



## nossy23

I need some help here. I got a Asus Z87 Deluxe Mobo with a 4770K CPU. When I leave everything default, and only change the setting for the CPU to 'sync all cores' so that they all would boost to 3.9 Ghz under load, I'm already getting a BSOD in BF3 and F1 2012. CPU does not get too hot. Voltage is 'Adaptive' as per default. I can run OCCT, AID64 Prime etc without problems. But running those games gives me a BSOD 124. No sure what's going on?


----------



## steven88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HemiRick*
> 
> You have the C states and EIST enabled in the bios, and this is normal behavior with C states enabled to throttle down to only whats needed for the task at hand. The high performance setting in windows as you see will over ride the c state. If you want a constant 4.5 turn of the c states and EIST. Then windows will not have to be set high perf.


And this is normal even during P95 100% full load on all cores?

I understand CPUs on "balanced" settings will only ramp up to whatever frequency is required....if a game only requires 3.2ghz, then it will only ramp up to then....but I'm talking about Prime95, which is 100% full cores and taxed to the max


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menphisto*
> 
> Cpu-z shows the CPU vid not the core voltage, or?


Version 1.64.0 showed Vcore, but the newer ones all show VID. Try HWInfo and see if that works. But for an Asus board you might not be able to get it to read correctly no matter what.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wy2sl0*
> 
> Im noticing though that my Uncore on my Gigabyte board won't go higher than 38x? Which is driving me nuts. Is this a glitch or something?


Try flashing a new BIOS, there was a bug in at least one of them that did this.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> It is strange. I ddl, and unzip prime95 28.1. I run it with 4.4ghz @ 1.328v. few minutes when it got fma. it crashed suddently.
> 
> it says that it is application faulty.
> 
> how do I fix this ?


The new Prime will likely take more Vcore than the older versions, those FMA instructions are a lot harder to pass.


----------



## Clockwerk

So with all of the heat issues with haswell obviously people are delidding to mixed results. TPU just released a guide today claiming that if you disable the onboard GPU before installing the OS it can reduce temperatures by as much as 30C. Anybody tried this or seen this anywhere else? This is the first I had heard of this little trick. Will probably test it out Monday or so once I get my OC dialed in a bit more.

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Intel/Haswell_OC_Guide/7.html

Edit: Obviously this would only work if you are running a discrete GPU. My bad. Apparently guide was released yesterday. Just a little slow on the uptake


----------



## steven88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clockwerk*
> 
> So with all of the heat issues with haswell obviously people are delidding to mixed results. TPU just released a guide today claiming that if you disable the onboard GPU before installing the OS it can reduce temperatures by as much as 30C. Anybody tried this or seen this anywhere else? This is the first I had heard of this little trick. Will probably test it out Monday or so once I get my OC dialed in a bit more.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Intel/Haswell_OC_Guide/7.html
> 
> Edit: Obviously this would only work if you are running a discrete GPU. My bad. Apparently guide was released yesterday. Just a little slow on the uptake


Funny thing is...they never even ONCE mention it during the tutorial....they only mention it in the introduction, and just left us hanging....silly TPU

I personally think its way too good to be true....or else everybody else would have thought of this by now.


----------



## BoredErica

Mamamia, 70 new posts!

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *wy2sl0*
> 
> I ran and passed all types of IBT but can't get prime 28.1 to pass.
> 
> 1.275 vcore @ 4.5ghz with spikes of 90*C during the running...
> 
> That is delidded with a Mugen 3.....temps are just NUTS.


Well IBT is nuts.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug2507*
> 
> What programmes in day to day life actually use AVX? I know Grid 2 does as an option but any others? At the moment i've changed from using Prime to XTU and what it's passing is getting ridiculous. I'm now about an hour away from [email protected] but i'm fairly certain/expecting when i put it through P95 (27.9) it'll bomb. I only use the rig for gaming & ripping the odd CD so is it worth my time getting AVX stable?


As the other guy said, that rendering video thingy. But from what I've been hearing from others (and a quick personal test) it seems that STRESSING AVX and only stressing AVX causes insane temps. If you encode or do normal AVX workloads the temps look quite normal. Keep that in mind. So IMO failing an AVX test due to temperature means nothing. Stability is more debatable.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menphisto*
> 
> is there a performance boost from 4,5 Ghz to 4.6 GHz in games?


No.

Even if you run a CPU bottlenecked game (like Enemy Territory with like 50+ bots, singled threaded, 100% cpu load, 50% gpu load) you will struggle to feel any sort of difference. 
Chess is basically a CPU benchmark, you simply do not get any more CPU reliant than chess. Even then, if I run a looooooong chess tournament of 300 games at 15 minute time controls, that shaves off only 3-4 hours off the total time--- super small, a saving of ~3%? (Rough estimate)

Now some people questioned if any valid performance boost may be found from going 3.8 to 4.6 that is noticeable, the answer is yes in chess, possibly yes with a CPU bottlenecked game.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menphisto*
> 
> So what settings should i run? ....i only do gaming... No bechmarking or other stuff like rendering videos etc.
> 1. 4.5 GHz @ 1.2v (silent PC)
> 2. 4.6 GHz @ 1.264v (loud PC)


Depends how much noise bothers you, lol.
And what you do with your computer. For most people, I think people would rather take the first option if given all the info. But I'm one of those that would take 2 for sure because of what I do on my computer and to be quite frank with you, a large part of it is psychological. Saving 3 hours after spending like 130 hours working on chess? The savings are insignificant.

*BUT YOU KNOW WHAT IT MAKES ME HAPPY TO KNOW I RUN 4.6GHZ AND IT HELPS ME SLEEP BETTER AT NIGHT AND IT MAKES ME FEEL LIKE A REAL MAN.*










My computer is *still* running chess every night and moment I can get it to run, so basically it's under stressful load around the clock.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> So guys what is the gains of overclocking uncore? I had it at 4.4GHz now i am at 3.8GHz and find no difference at all...


Hey Cygnus. Out of curiosity, where did you get that username?

To your question even though it probably has been answered, the answer is the gain is close to zero, undetectable unless you run a CPU benchmark like Cinebench, Chess, etc. Please refer to page 1 of this thread for charts showing the performance increase in relation to uncore increase.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> x264 benefits largely from it. Programs using avx to run faster typically don't run it in anywhere near the same way as linpack or even prime do though, you don't even see a notable temperature elevation for avx2, while avx off vs avx2 in linpack can be 30c or even more
> Pretty small, depends on application. I'd expect 4.7ghz core, 3.4ghz uncore to be slower than 4.6ghz core, 4.5ghz uncore maybe. If you're cinebenching on realtime priority, you should see.


The answer from my tests is a resounding NO. You would rather have the 100mhz higher core if it means uncore is at stock. As I noted in my original thread, going from stock to fully overclocked (even if you could, which you probably can't due to Bsods or unsafe uncore voltage) the performance improvement will be like a ~50mhz increase in core clock speed. So it's not even close.

My tests were run with Cinebench and Chess.

Details and specifics on first page.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menphisto*
> 
> Is a uncore voltage of 1.23v safe 24/7?


Yes. You're fine.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I want to delid so bad, but since I've hit my voltage wall, there is no point. Sad day.


Well... on the bright side you never had to bother with a delid and risk bricking your CPU for good to get better temps.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdlambe1*
> 
> anybody any idea why when I use a OC preset or activate a XMP profile in the BIOS of my Sabertooth Z87 it says Overclocking failed everytime after reboot?
> 
> I'm completely lost, unless the board is bust? Details of my build in my signature...


If the XMP profile on ram doesn't work on stock CPU, then SOMETHING is bust and needs RMA. Make sure you had BIOS update first though.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wy2sl0*
> 
> Just tried your way. Did Linx with the latest linpack 11.1 and got 134.08W @ 1.284 vcore.
> 
> Yeah it is more difficult than prime95.
> 
> Also some cores hit up to 98*C


Oh yeah man. Join the club, thing's nuts.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *userman122*
> 
> I need some help OCing my i5-4670K. My mobo is Z87-G43 GAMING. When I set CPU voltage to 1.3 and over, the text turns read? Why does this happen, and does it mean that, for instance, 1..30 for 4.4Ghz would be dangerous with that CPU and mobo? I'm new to this game..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Help appreciated.


Err, you mean the z87-g45 gaming? There isn't a g43 gaming IIRC. I have the former.

MSI themself has added warning text, making the voltage red. It means if you want to use that voltage or higher you probably should know what you're doing, the ballpark of what is safe or not. For example some people if they overclock without seeking forum help would have considered doing something like, 1.45v core... Hmm, let's drag uncore to the same frequency and same voltage! BAD, that's not safe. So basically, each settings has their own values of what is safe or isn't. MSI wants you know that and warn you just in case you're screwing around with no idea what you're doing.

As I said in my guide, anything 1.45, 1.4 or under for Vcore is safe against degradation IMO. Not heat, that varies with system to system. Anything under 1.3, 1.25v is just fine for uncore. Anything under 2.0, 1.9v is just fine for VCCIN aka Input Voltage.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Thanks for the help, +rep


I already listed it in the guide, I too am under the impression that a manually set higher Vrin is not necessary for lower voltages.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug2507*
> 
> Cinebench @4.8...
> 
> Note: Uncore not stable. Not sure if uncore makes a big difference. Think that last run with 10.29 was with uncore left at x39.


If by 'not sure if it makes a big difference' you mean performance, a quick peek at my benchmarks on the first page proves there isn't a big difference.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Username: rickyman0319
> 
> CPU Model: i7 4770k
> 
> Core Multiplier: 45x
> 
> CPU VID: 1.323v
> 
> Vcore: 1.328v
> 
> Uncore Multiplier: 40x
> 
> Uncore Voltage: 1.229
> 
> Cooling Solution: H80i
> 
> Stability Test: XTU @ 4 hrs
> 
> Batch Number: [Not required but helps people.] tell u later
> 
> Ram Speed: DDR3-1866
> 
> this chip is delidded with gelid extreme. ( die, IHS and top of the cpu)


Thanks Ricky, but I think you read your Vcore wrongly, it's 1.344v on peak. Approved for 4hr XTU @ Your settings but with 1.344v Vcore.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menphisto*
> 
> Cpu-z shows the CPU vid not the core voltage, or?


Nowdays I don't even freakin' know. I think Latest CPUZ showed Vcore now instead of VID, but its values are still lower than HWmonitor (made by same guys as CPUZ) and HWinfo. I have less trust for CPUZ's readings as it was pretty fantastically off for the first... month or two when Haswell was out, lol.

Three posts because for some reason OCN is glitching out on my tonight if I edit my posts.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Version 1.64.0 showed Vcore, but the newer ones all show VID. Try HWInfo and see if that works. But for an Asus board you might not be able to get it to read correctly no matter what.
> Try flashing a new BIOS, there was a bug in at least one of them that did this.
> The new Prime will likely take more Vcore than the older versions, those FMA instructions are a lot harder to pass.


Wow, just tested my CPUZ and it shows VID. I must be high.
TBH I think all of CPUZ's voltage readings are BS. Wouldn't trust it, changes over and over from version to version and all of them seem off.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clockwerk*
> 
> So with all of the heat issues with haswell obviously people are delidding to mixed results. TPU just released a guide today claiming that if you disable the onboard GPU before installing the OS it can reduce temperatures by as much as 30C. Anybody tried this or seen this anywhere else? This is the first I had heard of this little trick. Will probably test it out Monday or so once I get my OC dialed in a bit more.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Intel/Haswell_OC_Guide/7.html
> 
> Edit: Obviously this would only work if you are running a discrete GPU. My bad. Apparently guide was released yesterday. Just a little slow on the uptake


Smells like BS to me, lol. 
I'm not planning to reinstall my OS to test this, going to require serious evidence.

The idea sounds weird to me too. Only before installing OS? Why GPU? It's not like I'm stressing GPU when I'm running Cinebench.


----------



## jameyscott

That's no brightside Darkwizzle! This is OCN! Push to the max and never look back. Who cares if I gain 10C for 1FPS. This is freaking OCN! /sarcasm


----------



## BoredErica

*My thoughts on Uncore OC requiring more Vcore:*

I just drag the uncore to highest it'll go while still being stable without touching Vcore. Because you'll only manage an extra 100mhz on Uncore if you're lucky. If you're lucky. Emphasis on if. And how much performance benefit is that 100mhz uncore? Well what, 0.7ghz uncore change = 50mhz core change, that's 50/7mhz Imagine having an overclock of an extra 8mhz in core clock speed. Will you notice? NO. You'll have a hard time finding differences even in Cinebench or Chess let alone gaming. Maybe if you're running your PC for 24/7 chess or encoding load you will notice gains, but by then go get an Ivy-Bridge E, lol. And by 24/7 I mean 24/7/365.

Do I also want the extra Vcore? No. Do I want to spend the extra time tweaking Vcore to suit an extra, possible, an extra 100mhz of uncore? Hell no.

Now if you want to that is your prerogative, write your settings down before trying it just in case things go south.

I admit, even with my computer uses, which is much more CPU reliant than most of you, that an increase in 100mhz CORE clock speed, the difference is for the most part psychological. 100mhz uncore? Puh-lease.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> That's no brightside Darkwizzle! This is OCN! Push to the max and never look back. Who cares if I gain 10C for 1FPS. This is freaking OCN! /sarcasm


Bright side is you can donate your CPU to me if you don't like the way it overclocks.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clockwerk*
> 
> So with all of the heat issues with haswell obviously people are delidding to mixed results. TPU just released a guide today claiming that if you disable the onboard GPU before installing the OS it can reduce temperatures by as much as 30C. Anybody tried this or seen this anywhere else? This is the first I had heard of this little trick. Will probably test it out Monday or so once I get my OC dialed in a bit more.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Intel/Haswell_OC_Guide/7.html
> 
> Edit: Obviously this would only work if you are running a discrete GPU. My bad. Apparently guide was released yesterday. Just a little slow on the uptake


Can't see this being true. I'd say 99% of us disable it already and we still see what we see, unless it's actually running without being able to see it anywhere! The note about _before_ installing OS .. not sure why that'd matter.

add: also I've done Win8 "refresh" and "reinstall everything" multiple times since getting this.. no change of course. So unless someone goes out and does a format/secure erase on their drive and _then_ comes saying all is magical now.. I just can't see it.


----------



## Jordan32

hey guys, just did a quick render for school work and all cores at 100% load hit an average of around 53c and a max of 60c

Is this okay for a stcok 4670k with a hyper 212 ?

I only have 2 other fans in my case at the moment aswell, which I think could help the heat if I get more.

4670k @ 100% 18k .png file


Would I be able to overclock to 4.2ghz safely without getting too hot ?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jordan32*
> 
> hey guys, just did a quick render for school work and all cores at 100% load hit an average of around 53c and a max of 60c
> 
> Is this okay for a stcok 4670k with a hyper 212 ?
> 
> I only have 2 other fans in my case at the moment aswell, which I think could help the heat if I get more.
> 
> 4670k @ 100% 18k .png file
> 
> 
> Would I be able to overclock to 4.2ghz safely without getting too hot ?


Probably. Only way to tell is to actually overclock it. As I said, stay under 95C, or 90C. You're not going to up temps from 60 to 90C going 3.8 (turbo) to 4.2ghz.


----------



## Cyro999

My chip on stock uses about 1.14vcore max, but if i manually set stuff, i can run 4.3ghz on that voltage without really gaining heat, because voltage is much more important than clockspeed in terms of heat. You can probably get a pretty decent OC, depending on your individual cpu and how you did on silicon lottery

If you already have 2 case fans and are just running CPU stuff, then more probably wouldn't help you notably. I just ran a test on stock - running x264 full CPU load, my CPU went to 1.08vcore and 55w reported package power. In basic terms, case fans are responsible for removing heat from your case. If your hyper 212 was keeping the CPU at case temperature +30c max, then if your case was 20c, it'd give you 50c max, if your case was 40c, it'd give you 70c max, that's where case fans help. But with two case fans and just CPU load, your case probably isn't heating up much, 55w of heat going into the case isn't much at all. In contrast, system like mine at high OC on CPU with gtx770 at full load, can draw 300 watts in some cases, so that's much more of a factor for case cooling. Some systems will use for example an overclocked FX cpu drawing 250w, and a pair of 7970's drawing 200+w each, so they'd have 10x as much heat going into their case at CPU+GPU load. If you wanted significant improvements on CPU temperatures, you'd probably look towards higher end CPU cooling (212 is pretty low end) and not on case fans for that reason. 60c is not a problem though, and there's headroom on the voltage, i'd be surprised if you couldn't take 4.2ghz ok


----------



## TermalV

CPU : 4670K
Vcore: 1.215
Core Multi: 45
Uncore: 38
Cooler: Noctua NH-U12S

Any tips to get higher?


----------



## Menphisto

Does it make sense to overclock my chip above 4,5 GHz when i only do gaming?
Is a vcore of 1.264v OK on air? (CPU vid = 1,23v)


----------



## [CyGnus]

Menphisto that voltage is ok for air even 1.35v is ok if the temps allow it, and yes 4.5GHz is a good OC no point to go further if you are using 1 VGA with SLi 2/3 way it might give a bigger gain a higher OC


----------



## Doug2507

I believe for the 4770k 1.45v vcore is the maximum on air.


----------



## Menphisto

OK,thanks 
I go with 4,5 GHz because i only use 1 VGA :d
1,25v ring shouldnt be dangerous .....or? because With this ring voltage i also get 1:1 uncore to core ( only for the better look  )


----------



## [CyGnus]

i am testing the NB frequency and i got weird results, for instance i have better results with x38 (1.1v) vs x42 (1.2v) so i leave it at 3800NB and the CPU is at 4.5GHz (1.25v)


----------



## Menphisto

So i test 1:1 now, but my really best setting for performance is :
Core: 45x
Core Voltage: 1.2v
Uncore: 43x ( better performance than stock with my CPU)
Uncore voltage: 1.15v
RAM: 1600 MHz xmp
With these settings i got 7.65 cinebench score

Edit: you are right CyGnus 1:1 is ....****.... First it isnt stable and second it has a poor performance 4 runs cinebench and everytime around 7.55 and the 4th run freeze......so i have my absolut perfect settings Like i said


----------



## [CyGnus]

Try cinebench with 38 or 40 and see the result's with me i have better score at 38 (9.83) vs 40 or 42 (not even reaches 9.70)


----------



## Menphisto

lol,the Problem which you have , i got With my stock NB ..... With stock NB i dont even reach 7.6 after 10 runs ...with NB @ 4,3 GHz i got 7.66 after 5 runs.....dafuq


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> Try cinebench with 38 or 40 and see the result's with me i have better score at 38 (9.83) vs 40 or 42 (not even reaches 9.70)


I broke 10 points at 4.5ghz uncore @44, are you running cinebench in realtime prio or is your RAM just much worse than my samsungs @2400 10-11-13-28 1t with 96tRFC?


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menphisto*
> Is a uncore voltage of 1.23v safe 24/7?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> Yes. You're fine.


Probably not unless its the CPU is delided, at 1.340 volts not even an H220 can keep it from throttling in synthetics like Prime95 SmallFTT.


----------



## Cyro999

Sure, but avx2 synthetics draw more power (and thus create more heat) at 4ghz 1.1vcore for me than 4.7ghz 1.3vcore video encoding or doing actual real world stuff that'll max my CPU


----------



## bond32

Pretty much decided my cpu is garbage. I feel like I have tried every voltage, speed, combination and for anything above 4.5 ghz it needs 1.325 on vcore to even do anything. I haven't even tried stress testing.

On the verge of returning all of this. Getting fed up.

Edit: Exchanging boards before I give up on haswell.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Pretty much decided my cpu is garbage. I feel like I have tried every voltage, speed, combination and for anything above 4.5 ghz it needs 1.325 on vcore to even do anything. I haven't even tried stress testing.
> 
> On the verge of returning all of this. Getting fed up.
> 
> Edit: Exchanging boards before I give up on haswell.


Cant understand your thinking. What is the obsession with clock speed? for what reason do you need so much clock speed? pro bencher? gamer? [email protected] is super fast lol I came from [email protected] as you have come from Amd and it is night and day. Not even comparable. Uses far less power and is much faster. I have mine now at 4.5 under water and can game with my corsair sp120 [email protected] in complete silence. This is the best money I have ever spent on computer components.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Pretty much decided my cpu is garbage. I feel like I have tried every voltage, speed, combination and for anything above 4.5 ghz it needs 1.325 on vcore to even do anything. I haven't even tried stress testing.
> 
> On the verge of returning all of this. Getting fed up.
> 
> Edit: Exchanging boards before I give up on haswell.


Boards don't change much for haswell. Try a bios update first


----------



## Clockwerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Can't see this being true. I'd say 99% of us disable it already and we still see what we see, unless it's actually running without being able to see it anywhere! The note about _before_ installing OS .. not sure why that'd matter.
> 
> add: also I've done Win8 "refresh" and "reinstall everything" multiple times since getting this.. no change of course. So unless someone goes out and does a format/secure erase on their drive and _then_ comes saying all is magical now.. I just can't see it.


I agree, it sounds too good to be true and if it is that effective I would think it would be common knowledge by now. That's why I was seeing if anybody here could back up the claim. I think im stable at 4.7 right now so I plan on testing it anyway tomorrow just to check. 30c drop seems insane. My load temps would be under 40c, so yeah not expecting that kind of drop.


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Cant understand your thinking. What is the obsession with clock speed? for what reason do you need so much clock speed? pro bencher? gamer? [email protected] is super fast lol I came from [email protected] as you have come from Amd and it is night and day. Not even comparable. Uses far less power and is much faster. I have mine now at 4.5 under water and can game with my corsair sp120 [email protected] in complete silence. This is the best money I have ever spent on computer components.


If I absolutely have to accept something like 4.5 ghz, provided I can get it stable, then I see no sense in spending $370 on the board I have (maximus vi extreme). I wanted the best chance to get the highest overclock, while I would be disappointed if I cant get much higher than this I am def not spending that much on a board when I can get a cheaper board to do the same.

And all that aside I STILL haven't stabilized anything, even with absurdly high voltages.

Edit: Had this http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00CRJUG10/ref=oh_details_o04_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Ordered this: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00CU4L6DE/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> If I absolutely have to accept something like 4.5 ghz, provided I can get it stable, then I see no sense in spending $370 on the board I have (maximus vi extreme). I wanted the best chance to get the highest overclock, while I would be disappointed if I cant get much higher than this I am def not spending that much on a board when I can get a cheaper board to do the same.
> 
> And all that aside I STILL haven't stabilized anything, even with absurdly high voltages.
> 
> Edit: Had this http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00CRJUG10/ref=oh_details_o04_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> Ordered this: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00CU4L6DE/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


I bought the Maximus gene for two reasons, I wanted a Rog board and I wanted m/atx, I watched a lot of reviews beforehand and from my understanding of this chipset/cpu architecture it is as likely to oc the same on a mid range board as the extreme high end on air or water. It differs greatly from what we are used to with overclocking Amd as only the higher end boards can supply the power through the vrm as you know. So your last point regards no point having an expensive board is valid imo if has nothing extra in feature set you need, like I said I did not buy the gene to oc further but for preference.


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> I bought the Maximus gene for two reasons, I wanted a Rog board and I wanted m/atx, I watched a lot of reviews beforehand and from my understanding of this chipset/cpu architecture it is as likely to oc the same on a mid range board as the extreme high end on air or water. It differs greatly from what we are used to with overclocking Amd as only the higher end boards can supply the power through the vrm as you know. So your last point regards no point having an expensive board is valid imo if has nothing extra in feature set you need, like I said I did not buy the gene to oc further but for preference.


Yeah, I watched a ton of reviews too. I narrowed my search between the two I linked, honestly I had decided on the gigabyte. Then on a whim I ordered the ROG board.

You are right too, from the AMD experience the best overclocks come from the best VRM components/cooling/circuits however I don't think that's entirely true for haswell.


----------



## Doug2507

I considered the extreme as well then decided to go for MSI. I did consider getting an xPower but these high end boards including the extreme are really for the pro guys using LN2 etc i think. From what i can gather you're not going to be able to achieve a higher clock by changing from a mid range board to a high end board at the home user level, the cpu being the main limiting factor. If there is a difference i certainly don't think it will be worth the extra £200 outlay! I'm on an mPower (didn't have G65 in stock at the time) and have no issues with it at all. That being said i am blessed with a slightly better than average cpu i think.


----------



## bond32

Nice score...

Many reviews I read indicated the MSI boards were just not performing as well as the others. I considered it too.


----------



## klepp0906

Username: klepp0906

CPU Model: 4770k

Core Multiplier: 49

CPU VID: 1.450

Vcore: 1.464

Uncore Multiplier: 46

Uncore Voltage: 1.350

Cooling Solution: Supremacy

Stability Test: 2x IBT Maximum 2x Hyper Pi per setting change. (prime over night once im satisfied)

Batch Number: Me in my infinite wisdom didn't write this down before lapping my IHS, and lapped my IHS when I was going to delid anyhow. Sigh

Ram Speed: 1866 (timings or speed, that is the question!)

Dramv: 1.50

VCRIN: 2.100

SA: .150
Dig .150
Ana .150

Pictures incoming once im done stress testing on the main box (typing from laptop atm) Numbers are my last successful test. wil update as needed. Chip is a nice one if I may say so myself! Alas, IBT on maximum takes too farking long with 32gb of ram. Im contemplating running 2 dims instead of 4 to see if I cant get 5.0 at a reasonable voltage. 1.6 allows me to run it stable but this is my 24/7 overclock and im not positive that Im comfortable running 1.6 nonstop. Hmmm....

thx for this thread though! talk about helpful for many people im sure!


----------



## Cyro999

Getting a fancy $370 or $180 board won't help you.

The z87x-oc has same VRM IIRC as the z87x-d3h - what are you hoping to accomplish with the 1.5x extra cost? ln2 RAM clocking?

You could probably fix up some stuff, it took me months to get to know haswell, get to know my CPU and for stuff like bios bugs to be ironed out, if you're just throwing voltages around nothing will work. If you're ever unstable for two reasons then you completely lose the ability to test and see if a change fixes anything - because if you remove one problem, the other will still fail you so there's almost no feedback. If you just got a terrible CPU that sucks, but it's probably not as bad as you think with perfect settings, and swapping boards won't change your silicon - if you had $370 to spend on a board like that, you'd seriously, on average, get far far better clocks just buying a z87x-d3h and two cpu's to see which clocks better. There's no reason to get an OC over a d3h unless you want niche features.


----------



## deepor

Why is everything colder in the Z87X-D3H picture, even the RAM and chipset?


----------



## klepp0906

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deepor*
> 
> Why is everything colder in the Z87X-D3H picture, even the RAM and chipset?


im going to venture out on a limb and say that's the point of the picture (which is really neat btw)


----------



## deepor

Seems the pictures came from here, and there are a bunch more to look at: http://pctuning.tyden.cz/hardware/zakladni-desky/27306-test-ctyr-desek-intel-z87-vcetne-mereni-termokamerou-ii?start=11


----------



## bond32

Cool picture, but really just shows that the gigabyte there doesn't dump the vrm heat well. The point of the vrm heatsinks is to get the heat away from the component.


----------



## deepor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Cool picture, but really just shows that the gigabyte there doesn't dump the vrm heat well. The point of the vrm heatsinks is to get the heat away from the component.


It was done without heatsinks. They ripped them off if I understood it right. It's through Google translation from that Czech article.

The following page is more interesting: http://pctuning.tyden.cz/hardware/zakladni-desky/27306-test-ctyr-desek-intel-z87-vcetne-mereni-termokamerou-ii?start=12


----------



## jameyscott

I'm glad my g45s gimmicky dragon heatsinks actually work well.


----------



## klepp0906

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deepor*
> 
> It was done without heatsinks. They ripped them off if I understood it right. It's through Google translation from that Czech article.
> 
> The following page is more interesting: http://pctuning.tyden.cz/hardware/zakladni-desky/27306-test-ctyr-desek-intel-z87-vcetne-mereni-termokamerou-ii?start=12


this.

So whats the most ya'll are running on your ring voltage? or cache voltage for asus folks (I think?) Seems the haswells really struggle up there past 45. 46 takes me 1.35v which is basically around what theyre labeling as max and for 47 it takes me another full tenth which is where I stop lol. 1.45v on my vring for 4700 on the uncore. Wondering if im crazy or I should back it off. Temps are a-ok so just concerned if insta death one morning is gonna be a likelihood. considering the age of the haswells now, there really isn't "that" much info out there.


----------



## [CyGnus]

klepp0906 whats the point of having the uncore that high? I find no performance gains from 38 to 44 so the only thing you are doing is raising the voltages and get instability with that uncore...


----------



## Menphisto

So i have my i5 running @ 4,5 GHz with uncore @ 4,3 GHz. Should i run the uncore 100 MHz below the core so at 4,4 GHz. (I know that There isnt a performance boost, just for stability or is 200 MHz below fine?)


----------



## [CyGnus]

You can run it even at 38 with no problem what so ever


----------



## Menphisto

So i could run 4400 MHz uncore instead of 4300 MHz
My question is , if its OK to run it 100 MHz below core because in the guide is written that it should be 200-300 below Core....


----------



## [CyGnus]

Its ok to run it with less 100MHz yes no Problem....


----------



## Menphisto

You mean i should run 4400 MHz uncore with 4500mhz core instead of 4300mhz uncore?


----------



## deepor

Dude! Just run the highest you can get stable.


----------



## klepp0906

I ran 4600/4600 for the longest, always tried to keep them even, but beyond this point my uncore simply can't keep up without stupid high voltages. Pretty much everyone's will max out at 4.7 or so.


----------



## Menphisto

ok ok, then i will try 1:1 tomorrow again and when it doesnt work i set 4,4 GHz uncore. :b


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Nice score...
> 
> Many reviews I read indicated the MSI boards were just not performing as well as the others. I considered it too.


As far as overclocking on z87, buy boards for the features & look you are after, the cpu clocks depend more on the cpu than the board. Some boards will do better with memory than others but that will really only matter to memory junkies. You do still have to watch out for the lower end boards that may have limited bios options.

The MSI boards aren't bad, ran this on the mpower max


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> *As far as overclocking on z87, buy boards for the features & look you are after, the cpu clocks depend more on the cpu than the board.* Some boards will do better with memory than others but that will really only matter to memory junkies. You do still have to watch out for the lower end boards that may have limited bios options.
> 
> The MSI boards aren't bad, ran this on the mpower max
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


+1 this is my impression, I chose the gene for gaming audio which I must say is outstanding and the looks as pretty much gone all red.


----------



## rickyman0319

what is it mean if the system reboot itself without bsod error code?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> what is it mean if the system reboot itself without bsod error code?


It means treat it like a BSOD. I.E. Up your voltage depending on what you are trying to do.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug2507*
> 
> I believe for the 4770k 1.45v vcore is the maximum on air.


Depends on many factors. I don't care for saying "this is max for air" because some people will throttle much before that or at 1.45 etc depending on what they do.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> i am testing the NB frequency and i got weird results, for instance i have better results with x38 (1.1v) vs x42 (1.2v) so i leave it at 3800NB and the CPU is at 4.5GHz (1.25v)


Could in margin of error?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Probably not unless its the CPU is delided, at 1.340 volts not even an H220 can keep it from throttling in synthetics like Prime95 SmallFTT.


It depends. Let the person doing the testing decide what stress, what cooling system, what ambients, how long the test is, etc. Varies too much, I just say keep in mind voltage if it's too high causing degradation, or temps above 90C. This is uncore voltage. Newest Prime is junk imo.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Cant understand your thinking. What is the obsession with clock speed? for what reason do you need so much clock speed? pro bencher? gamer? [email protected] is super fast lol I came from [email protected] as you have come from Amd and it is night and day. Not even comparable. Uses far less power and is much faster. I have mine now at 4.5 under water and can game with my corsair sp120 [email protected] in complete silence. This is the best money I have ever spent on computer components.


Because CPUs are never fast enough. Still CPU bottlenecked in some games, chess is an endless black hole for CPUs. Gain is very small no doubt but if I can go 6ghz, yeah I can see a difference.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> If I absolutely have to accept something like 4.5 ghz, provided I can get it stable, then I see no sense in spending $370 on the board I have (maximus vi extreme). I wanted the best chance to get the highest overclock, while I would be disappointed if I cant get much higher than this I am def not spending that much on a board when I can get a cheaper board to do the same.
> 
> And all that aside I STILL haven't stabilized anything, even with absurdly high voltages.
> 
> Edit: Had this http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00CRJUG10/ref=oh_details_o04_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> Ordered this: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00CU4L6DE/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


Well should have gotten it for the features not overclockability, JJ from Asus said it himself.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> +1 this is my impression, I chose the gene for gaming audio which I must say is outstanding and the looks as pretty much gone all red.


Already said it in the guide: It's a CPU silicon lottery. As in, not a mobo lottery.


----------



## Ghost12

@Darkwizzie - cpu bottleneck? in which games have you found this and with what gpu setup?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> @Darkwizzie - cpu bottleneck? in which games have you found this and with what gpu setup?


Prime example is Enemy Territory with many bots. Single threaded, 1 core at 100%, GPU at 50%, that is with SSAA x4. Oblivion isn't as much CPU bottleneck per se but is still very CPU reliant and limited to one core ish. Lots of enemies fighting and FPS drops. I'm sure others have played games like this that I don't know of.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Prime example is Enemy Territory with many bots. Single threaded, 1 core at 100%, GPU at 50%, that is with SSAA x4. Oblivion isn't as much CPU bottleneck per se but is still very CPU reliant and limited to one core ish. Lots of enemies fighting and FPS drops. I'm sure others have played games like this that I don't know of.


That's what mods are for! I'm sure there is a mod to make Oblivion use more cores.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> @Darkwizzie - cpu bottleneck? in which games have you found this and with what gpu setup?


I've ran into it in Starcraft 2 (massive, my 770 on max settings downclocks to half clockspeed on max settings, haswell has >50% lead over piledriver, some would argue 80 due to good scaling), borderlands 2, planetside 2, guild wars 2, rome total war 2 is heavily cpu bottlenecked, basically anything with a "2" in it and you're screwed it seems. Oh, crysis 3, battlefield 3 and 4. CPU bound games are not rare, and heavily CPU bound games that don't scale well onto multiple cores are far too common. Every game i listed will be limited by the CPU on a single GPU, and not a gk110


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> I've ran into it in Starcraft 2 (massive, my 770 on max settings downclocks to half clockspeed on max settings, haswell has >50% lead over piledriver, some would argue 80 due to good scaling), borderlands 2, planetside 2, guild wars 2, rome total war 2 is heavily cpu bottlenecked, basically anything with a "2" in it and you're screwed it seems. Oh, *crysis 3, battlefield 3 and 4*. CPU bound games are not rare, and heavily CPU bound games that don't scale well onto multiple cores are far too common. Every game i listed will be limited by the CPU on a single GPU, and not a gk110


Never seen anything approaching cpu bound in crysis 3, I have 900hrs in bf3 on a [email protected] with 7870 crossfire, when gpu dropped to the mid 70% say on Oman was never below cpu use, and is poorly optimised in the most case but mainly relating to crossfire/sli and we do not know how bf4 will be yet. The other games agreed are cpu heavy but again poor coding and old optimisation or bottleneck?? bottleneck is the most over used term on this and any pc forum today. Bf3 uses 6 threads, bf4 rumoured to use 8 and crysis 3 uses 8 just from my play time.


----------



## manwich

I got a question. First off, I'm very new to overclocking so I apologize in advance if this question has been answered already...
Any who.. I'm trying to oc my 4770k and I can hit 4.4ghz no problem, stress tested and everything (runs a bit hot when stressing..) but one problem that I keep running into is the vcore voltage. It was a manual overclock, and I have the VID set to manual mode @ 1.250v. However when I run a stress test, it jumps to 1.280v at max load, (Prime95 and IntelBT seem to bring this out the most). I disabled SVID Control and EPU Power Saving Mode because I read it was recommended to disable them. Everything else is basically set to auto/enable. Is there a way to keep the vcore stable and not fluctuate like that?

here are my specs:
4770k w/ Megahalems air cooler
ASUS sabertooth z87
16gb Corsair Vengeance pro RAM @ 1600
850w Corsair psu

Stress tests used: Prime95, IntelBT, Intel tuner, Cinebench

Monitor apps: HWMonitor, RealTemp, CPU-Z


----------



## Schmuckley




----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> As far as overclocking on z87, buy boards for the features & look you are after, the cpu clocks depend more on the cpu than the board. Some boards will do better with memory than others but that will really only matter to memory junkies. You do still have to watch out for the lower end boards that may have limited bios options.
> 
> *The MSI boards aren't bad, ran this on the mpower max*


Neither is the Biostah Powah!









http://valid.canardpc.com/2897134

It's all there for the overclocking;Figuring it out is the hard part.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *manwich*
> 
> I got a question. First off, I'm very new to overclocking so I apologize in advance if this question has been answered already...
> Any who.. I'm trying to oc my 4770k and I can hit 4.4ghz no problem, stress tested and everything (runs a bit hot when stressing..) but one problem that I keep running into is the vcore voltage. It was a manual overclock, and I have the VID set to manual mode @ 1.250v. However when I run a stress test, it jumps to 1.280v at max load, (Prime95 and IntelBT seem to bring this out the most). I disabled SVID Control and EPU Power Saving Mode because I read it was recommended to disable them. Everything else is basically set to auto/enable. Is there a way to keep the vcore stable and not fluctuate like that?
> 
> here are my specs:
> 4770k w/ Megahalems air cooler
> ASUS sabertooth z87
> 16gb Corsair Vengeance pro RAM @ 1600
> 850w Corsair psu
> 
> Stress tests used: Prime95, IntelBT, Intel tuner, Cinebench
> 
> Monitor apps: HWMonitor, RealTemp, CPU-Z


The reason it is fluctuating is because adaptive is set in the bios instead of manual, or whatever your motherboard calls it.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> Neither is the Biostah Powah!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2897134
> 
> It's all there for the overclocking;Figuring it out is the hard part.


Nice one! I needed 1.88V to hit 6Ghz, & had to keep it within about 5° of bugging out to even POST there.

Disappointed in the IMC though, my 4770k has a worse IMC than a couple of the 3770k I've had. It can't do 3000mhz on water...


----------



## manwich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> The reason it is fluctuating is because adaptive is set in the bios instead of manual, or whatever your motherboard calls it.


I have it set to manual, not adaptive.


----------



## rickyman0319

I am wondering is it normal that VSSCA+ and 5.5v is fluctuated when I use XTU?


----------



## error-id10t

So as most know my chip sucks mostly because there's no way to keep the temps under control. So I've turned into playing with RAM and have gotten my 43 Multi scoring same as what I had my 4.45 Multi in XTU bench (I could never try higher as my temps would click >100 degrees), shaved off 10seconds from Super PI 32M.. all while running much lower volts (1.225v which is folding stable for x43).

I don't know what I had before for Cinebench but for now it's giving me 9.53 @ 43.

Of course this isn't anything earth-shattering but if you're in a similar position, there are other "options".


----------



## wy2sl0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*


How is that score so high? I am on 4.4 GHz and get 110gflops when running 1gb of memory.


----------



## Jordan32

Can my PSU handle the current changes that I want to make to my computer : My current PSU: Seasonic 550w Gold

- I5 4670K @ 4.3-4.6ghz
- GTX 770 or the new AMD hawaii cards

What my current setup is:

-I5 4670K @ 3.6ghz
- 2400mhz viper ram
- Seasonic 550w gold psu
- Z87I - Pro
- Kingston hyper x 120gb
- hyper 212 evo
- 4 red led fans.
- 1tb HDD wd blue


----------



## Hyolyn

So in the end, just to get rid of the phantom bsod i went all the way down to 4300 / 4000 - Core/Uncore
However it makes me wonder if it's just simple that my chip is that bad or is my other hardware not enough?

I tought all my things are fairly high end to support overclocks

Is a HX850 enough, is should be right?
It's really been bothering me if it's just been my memory timings that has been limiting me this whole time?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jordan32*
> 
> Can my PSU handle the current changes that I want to make to my computer : My current PSU: Seasonic 550w Gold
> 
> - I5 4670K @ 4.3-4.6ghz
> - GTX 770 or the new AMD hawaii cards
> 
> What my current setup is:
> 
> -I5 4670K @ 3.6ghz
> - 2400mhz viper ram
> - Seasonic 550w gold psu
> - Z87I - Pro
> - Kingston hyper x 120gb
> - hyper 212 evo
> - 4 red led fans.
> - 1tb HDD wd blue


You should be fine. You're cutting it very close though. Especially with that overclock. Do you know how much you are pulling right now?


----------



## BoredErica

> Originally Posted by *manwich*
> 
> I got a question. First off, I'm very new to overclocking so I apologize in advance if this question has been answered already...
> Any who.. I'm trying to oc my 4770k and I can hit 4.4ghz no problem, stress tested and everything (runs a bit hot when stressing..) but one problem that I keep running into is the vcore voltage. It was a manual overclock, and I have the VID set to manual mode @ 1.250v. However when I run a stress test, it jumps to 1.280v at max load, (Prime95 and IntelBT seem to bring this out the most). I disabled SVID Control and EPU Power Saving Mode because I read it was recommended to disable them. Everything else is basically set to auto/enable. Is there a way to keep the vcore stable and not fluctuate like that?
> 
> here are my specs:
> 4770k w/ Megahalems air cooler
> ASUS sabertooth z87
> 16gb Corsair Vengeance pro RAM @ 1600
> 850w Corsair psu
> 
> Stress tests used: Prime95, IntelBT, Intel tuner, Cinebench
> 
> Monitor apps: HWMonitor, RealTemp, CPU-Z


Kk, one thing to try is disabling C states, just in case they are enabled. If that doesn't help then it's not too suprising. There have been multiple reports of voltage spiking under intense load. So when Intel put in the integrated voltage controller inside the CPU, it's not to help us overclock more precisely, it was to save power. So... we end up with problems like these.

Once you're on adaptive and C states and you're done stressing with synthetics, simply encoding with CPU only will mean a small voltage bump over set max. Small, not too bad.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jordan32*
> 
> Can my PSU handle the current changes that I want to make to my computer : My current PSU: Seasonic 550w Gold
> 
> - I5 4670K @ 4.3-4.6ghz
> - GTX 770 or the new AMD hawaii cards
> 
> What my current setup is:
> 
> -I5 4670K @ 3.6ghz
> - 2400mhz viper ram
> - Seasonic 550w gold psu
> - Z87I - Pro
> - Kingston hyper x 120gb
> - hyper 212 evo
> - 4 red led fans.
> - 1tb HDD wd blue


You are cutting it pretty close with that power supply. I think it will work but don't be too surprised if it doesn't. Overclocking both CPU and GPU will cut it even closer. It is a gold power supply though, that helps. I dunno the power draw of Hawaii cards so I can't comment on that.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> That's what mods are for! I'm sure there is a mod to make Oblivion use more cores.


Nope.

I know more about mods for Oblivion than the average Oblivion player and there isn't. It just isn't feasible and from what I've seen on Skyrim it's the same thing, there is no mod that allows the game to use more cores. The nearest thing we have that is still relevant (relevant meaning it still helps. At the start, Skyrim had problems with optimization in its coding that could be fixed by a mod, but Bethesda fixed it with their official patch) that doesn't decrease visual quality are stuff like 4gb enabler for Oblivion (not even 100% sure it works, but for Skyrim already patched), few miscellaneous mods but they do not make as large of a difference as being able to use more cores. Their engine by itself is more CPU bound to begin with.

Having said that with all my mods for Oblivion/Skyrim, it's now very GPU intensive and GPU is more of the letdown in performance compared to an overclocked 4670k. (7970 ghz edition)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> I've ran into it in Starcraft 2 (massive, my 770 on max settings downclocks to half clockspeed on max settings, haswell has >50% lead over piledriver, some would argue 80 due to good scaling), borderlands 2, planetside 2, guild wars 2, rome total war 2 is heavily cpu bottlenecked, basically anything with a "2" in it and you're screwed it seems. Oh, crysis 3, battlefield 3 and 4. CPU bound games are not rare, and heavily CPU bound games that don't scale well onto multiple cores are far too common. Every game i listed will be limited by the CPU on a single GPU, and not a gk110


Ah yeah, Starcraft 2.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Never seen anything approaching cpu bound in crysis 3, I have 900hrs in bf3 on a [email protected] with 7870 crossfire, when gpu dropped to the mid 70% say on Oman was never below cpu use, and is poorly optimised in the most case but mainly relating to crossfire/sli and we do not know how bf4 will be yet. The other games agreed are cpu heavy but again poor coding and old optimisation or bottleneck?? bottleneck is the most over used term on this and any pc forum today. Bf3 uses 6 threads, bf4 rumoured to use 8 and crysis 3 uses 8 just from my play time.


I agree with you on Crysis and BF3. While overclocking may help performance they are not a bottleneck. A bottleneck isn't just taking place if you just found out you'd get higher performance if you overclock the CPU, it means other parts of the system essentially have to wait for the CPU... so GPU isn't being used 100%. It doesn't matter if it's result of poor optimization or good optimization. Crysis and BF3 use quite a bit of the CPU but it's not too bad, it's not a bottleneck.

Having said that, even if Crysis and BF3 are not CPU bottlenecked it doesn't mean Starcraft isn't or that you shouldn't overclock as you'd get higher performance for BF3 or Crysis anyways.

But something like Enemy Territory with many bots literally prevents the GPU from working at full steam even with SSAA enabled.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *manwich*
> 
> I have it set to manual, not adaptive.


It seems pretty common for the voltage to bump up under stress testing, even with manual set. Really nothing you can do about it.


----------



## manwich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Kk, one thing to try is disabling C states, just in case they are enabled. If that doesn't help then it's not too suprising. There have been multiple reports of voltage spiking under intense load. So when Intel put in the integrated voltage controller inside the CPU, it's not to help us overclock more precisely, it was to save power. So... we end up with problems like these.
> 
> Once you're on adaptive and C states and you're done stressing with synthetics, simply encoding with CPU only will mean a small voltage bump over set max. Small, not too bad.


Thank you for responding.

Yea I disabled C states, set the CPU Core Voltage to 1.25v, and the vcore stays between 1.264 - 1.28v. So I guess there's no way around that... However when I set C state to auto, I notice that when my system is idle the vcore will sometimes drop all the way down to 0.160v. Is that okay for it to drop that low? seems low to me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> It seems pretty common for the voltage to bump up under stress testing, even with manual set. Really nothing you can do about it.


poop. Well glad to hear at least it ain't something I did wrong








I actually originally thought my chip was bad, but now I can hit 4.6ghz @ 1.24v pretty stable on air. Gonna stress test it overnight and see how it does.

Thanks for the response


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *manwich*
> 
> Thank you for responding.
> 
> Yea I disabled C states, set the CPU Core Voltage to 1.25v, and the vcore stays between 1.264 - 1.28v. So I guess there's no way around that... However when I set C state to auto, I notice that when my system is idle the vcore will sometimes drop all the way down to 0.160v. Is that okay for it to drop that low? seems low to me.
> poop. Well glad to hear at least it ain't something I did wrong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually originally thought my chip was bad, but now I can hit 4.6ghz @ 1.24v pretty stable on air. Gonna stress test it overnight and see how it does.
> 
> Thanks for the response


I've seen it drop under that on idle. You're fine.

Your chip is above average.


----------



## Forceman

It's normal for it to drop at idle, I've seen mine go under 0.1V before.


----------



## deepor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wy2sl0*
> 
> How is that score so high? I am on 4.4 GHz and get 110gflops when running 1gb of memory.


If you don't touch the settings, i5 has higher gflops than i7 in that test. HyperThreading and 8 threads on i7 loses against the 4 threads on i5.


----------



## steven88

For those with Asus boards and running MANUAL voltage....do you guys see your voltage drop way down at idle? This is assuming you have C states enabled. The reason why I ask....I thought manual voltage will fix the voltage, no matter what? I tried manual+Cstates together, and my voltage drops to 0.1vcore at idle....whats up with that? Using HWMonitor


----------



## error-id10t

It's a false reading just like the old CPU-Z (1.64 whatever), these chips don't go down to 0.1v, they hover @ 0.7v with adaptive.


----------



## steven88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> It's a false reading just like the old CPU-Z (1.64 whatever), these chips don't go down to 0.1v, they hover @ 0.7v with adaptive.


Is this in reference to my question? Because I'm talking about manual voltage with c states on....not adaptive.


----------



## BoredErica

What I'm seeing is some mobo manufactors making it so C states has all the power saving effects, adaptive doing nothing.


----------



## BoredErica

Holy crap guys, look!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QQdgubDirTU

Read their description:

We setup a beast test bench consisting of dual GTX Titans and an i7 hex core processor and fully loaded it with Prime 95 in small FFT mode and furmark with ALL the options running at 2560x1440 resolution. Linus shows you how many Watts you would really need when looking for a power supply.

Seems an overlay got lost in the interwebs. Here are the results!
750W HCG = 682 Watts
850W HCG = 685 Watts
850W HCP = 645 Watts
900W HCG = 684 Watts

Quick specs for our bench:
- Samsung 840 PRO SSD
- Dual GTX Titans in SLI
- 3.2GHz i7-3930K
- 32GB RAM
- ASUS ROG Rampage IV Extreme

They're saying dual Titans in worst case scenario only pulled 684 watts. WHAT.


----------



## steven88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Holy crap guys, look!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QQdgubDirTU
> 
> Read their description:
> 
> We setup a beast test bench consisting of dual GTX Titans and an i7 hex core processor and fully loaded it with Prime 95 in small FFT mode and furmark with ALL the options running at 2560x1440 resolution. Linus shows you how many Watts you would really need when looking for a power supply.
> 
> Seems an overlay got lost in the interwebs. Here are the results!
> 750W HCG = 682 Watts
> 850W HCG = 685 Watts
> 850W HCP = 645 Watts
> 900W HCG = 684 Watts
> 
> Quick specs for our bench:
> - Samsung 840 PRO SSD
> - Dual GTX Titans in SLI
> - 3.2GHz i7-3930K
> - 32GB RAM
> - ASUS ROG Rampage IV Extreme
> 
> They're saying dual Titans in worst case scenario only pulled 684 watts. WHAT.


Are you surprised by those results? To me that looks pretty normal....the LGA2011 isn't overclocked is it?

But yeah, I would say any reputable 850w Gold is an excellent PSU, and can handle pretty much anything you throw at it....even with two high end GPUs in SLI/XFIRE....and yes, even including LGA2011 135w TDP CPUs overclocked


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steven88*
> 
> Are you surprised by those results? To me that looks pretty normal....the LGA2011 isn't overclocked is it?
> 
> But yeah, I would say any reputable 850w Gold is an excellent PSU, and can handle pretty much anything you throw at it....even with two high end GPUs in SLI/XFIRE....and yes, even including LGA2011 135w TDP CPUs overclocked


Was expecting like 800W or 900W because it's SLI Titans... Maybe I still overestimate power usage. Thought I read two 7970s is recommended for 750W.

What happens if you overclock both GPU and CPU...


----------



## Jordan32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> You are cutting it pretty close with that power supply. I think it will work but don't be too surprised if it doesn't. Overclocking both CPU and GPU will cut it even closer. It is a gold power supply though, that helps. I dunno the power draw of Hawaii cards so I can't comment on that.


Ok thanks, well what if I just kept it stock for now and also got a 7970 with the setup. would this be a better option ?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jordan32*
> 
> Ok thanks, well what if I just kept it stock for now and also got a 7970 with the setup. would this be a better option ?


I'm a little bit more optimistic with your case because of what I saw on the post or two above yours just now. Since yours is gold rated I think you have some wiggle room. Of course I can't guarentee you anything. Some members sometimes want to buy some really high wattage PSUs (one guy asked 1200w!) and in that case I am more than willing to say now way in hell will they need that much. For you I just say I think you'll be ok.


----------



## Jordan32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I'm a little bit more optimistic with your case because of what I saw on the post or two above yours just now. Since yours is gold rated I think you have some wiggle room. Of course I can't guarentee you anything. Some members sometimes want to buy some really high wattage PSUs (one guy asked 1200w!) and in that case I am more than willing to say now way in hell will they need that much. For you I just say I think you'll be ok.


Ok thanks so much for you response !

What will happen if I go over 550w ?


----------



## 352227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jordan32*
> 
> Ok thanks so much for you response !
> 
> What will happen if I go over 550w ?


BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM!!!!


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jordan32*
> 
> Ok thanks so much for you response !
> 
> What will happen if I go over 550w ?


Computer probably restarts or crashes or shuts down. The fact it's gold rated helps protect you from that happening though. You won't damage your components but it's still annoying to have it happen when you're in a heated gaming session.


----------



## Jordan32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdlambe1*
> 
> BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM!!!!










hahahah!

Ok well not sure if I should overclock then ?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jordan32*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hahahah!
> 
> Ok well not sure if I should overclock then ?


It's not going to boom, that was sarcasm. Start at stock, see if your computer restarts on heavy load, etc. If you're all good to go after testing things out, then go ahead and overclock. You're only going to damage if you screw up overclocking by overvolting or overheating, you're not going to die because your PSU lacked the juice.

When a laptop runs out of battery, meaning the battery lacks sufficient juice to power the laptop, the laptop doesn't go boom.


----------



## batman900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Holy crap guys, look!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QQdgubDirTU
> 
> Read their description:
> 
> We setup a beast test bench consisting of dual GTX Titans and an i7 hex core processor and fully loaded it with Prime 95 in small FFT mode and furmark with ALL the options running at 2560x1440 resolution. Linus shows you how many Watts you would really need when looking for a power supply.
> 
> Seems an overlay got lost in the interwebs. Here are the results!
> 750W HCG = 682 Watts
> 850W HCG = 685 Watts
> 850W HCP = 645 Watts
> 900W HCG = 684 Watts
> 
> Quick specs for our bench:
> - Samsung 840 PRO SSD
> - Dual GTX Titans in SLI
> - 3.2GHz i7-3930K
> - 32GB RAM
> - ASUS ROG Rampage IV Extreme
> 
> They're saying dual Titans in worst case scenario only pulled 684 watts. WHAT.


100% normal. I ran overclocked SLI Titans with an overclocked 3770k, 2400mhz ram, 3hdd, fans etc on a 750w gold rated capstone with zero issues. Worst case your comp will shut down but people way overestimate how much power they need.


----------



## 352227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jordan32*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hahahah!
> 
> Ok well not sure if I should overclock then ?


I'm sorry I couldn't resist, I needed some fun on my Wednesday!









It won't go BOOM!


----------



## Jordan32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdlambe1*
> 
> I'm sorry I couldn't resist, I needed some fun on my Wednesday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It won't go BOOM!


haha all good !

as the new graphics cards come out, will they use less and less power ?


----------



## wy2sl0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deepor*
> 
> If you don't touch the settings, i5 has higher gflops than i7 in that test. HyperThreading and 8 threads on i7 loses against the 4 threads on i5.


I am on a 4670k


----------



## Jodiuh

Just wanted to get some quick thoughts on the following...

CPU: 4670K 4Ghz 1.15V
HSF: Thermalright Venomous X Scythe SFLEX E 1200RPM
CASE: Corsair 550D 2 intake (filtered), 1 exhaust (same fans)
ROOM TEMP: 25C
AIDA64 TEMP: 71C

Does that seem acceptable or should I try to redo mount w/ something other than MX2?

---LG G2 via Tapatalk 2---


----------



## Menphisto

Finally i pushed my i5 to 4,6 GHz(prime95 5hr 8k max temp 88C undelid on air







) ,but i have some questions:
1. Is it normal that when i set 1.25v vcore in the BIOS it is higher when i am in Windows (1.27v max.)
2. Is it safe to run it 24/7 in fixed voltage (and uncore 1.25v also but my BIOS Mark this voltage red







)
3. 4,4 GHz uncore good for 4,6 GHz core?


----------



## TANN3R

Hey guys, I've been reading through this guide and it's got some really good info. When I went to adjust things in my Maximus VI BIOS i was not able to adjust settings by entering a value, I could only press plus or minus to cycle through everything. What i ended up doing was just setting my clock speed to 4.2 and letting my Mobo decide on the voltage. Is that okay?

I'm also having trouble finding the uncore and thing like that in my bios.


----------



## Jodiuh

I have the Hero and it went to town on my voltage. Also, I was able to click in the box with my mouse and use the number lock to change the values.


----------



## klepp0906

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Just wanted to get some quick thoughts on the following...
> 
> CPU: 4670K 4Ghz 1.15V
> HSF: Thermalright Venomous X Scythe SFLEX E 1200RPM
> CASE: Corsair 550D 2 intake (filtered), 1 exhaust (same fans)
> ROOM TEMP: 25C
> AIDA64 TEMP: 71C
> 
> Does that seem acceptable or should I try to redo mount w/ something other than MX2?
> 
> ---LG G2 via Tapatalk 2---


Sounds about right to me. Assuming your chip isn't delided? Wouldn't bother with a reseat myself. Even if it did help it wouldn't be by much.


----------



## Jodiuh

Thanks, that's sort of how I feel. No, it is not delidded.

Just for kicks tho, what's the new hotness in thermal paste these days? And please don't say IC7. That crap tore up and scratched a GPU core of mine.


----------



## rickcooperjr

well facts are if using a copper heatsink http://www.amazon.com/Coollaboratory-Liquid-Thermal-Interface-Material/dp/B0039RY3MM/ref=sr_1_1?s=pc&ie=UTF8&qid=1379348243&sr=1-1&keywords=Coollaboratory+Liquid+Ultra is one of the best out there then there is also indigo extreme but indigo burn in I just dont like the coollaboratories liquid metal ultra do not use on aluminum it will eat it only use on copper / nickel plated heatsinks the stuff does 5-8 degrees celsius lower than best regular thermal paste on market. PLZ understand this stuff is not for faint of heart and is not likely going to yeild more than 1-2 times of application per unit and follow application process to a T and pay attention if done right is the best out there in my eyes and is the most commonly recomended for replacing the factory TIM under the IHS on IVY and haswell because of its insane thermal transfer ability.


----------



## wy2sl0

I think I am doing something wrong? I don't know what though.

Just installed an H100i. On LinX AVX2 my H100i temp doesn't go above 31.5* C, however my core temp is at 85*.

I had the same issues on my Mugen 3 as well before. The heatsink wasn't really THAT hot, but the core temp was ridiculously high. Yes I am delidded BTW.


----------



## deepor

Look at the gflops the AVX2 linpack manages to squeeze out of the CPU. The added performance does not come free. That's why the cores get so hot.

You probably shouldn't look at it at all. It's totally unrealistic behavior which you won't see in any other program. If you want to test stability of AVX2, I think someone mentioned the x264 video encoder benchmark does use it, so maybe use that instead.


----------



## rickcooperjr

the issue is Intel defective quality service the issue is likely the CPU itself the TIM and lack of die to IHS contact pressure this causes the heat not to make it to the heatsink yet the CPU is frying hot the issue also was there with Ivy Bridge but got alot worse with haswells increased heatload from having onboard VRM's on the die.

OH i just read you are delidded that being the case what software you using to record temps many are buggy with haswell.


----------



## flip0

Hello everyone,

I'm really new to the overclocking scene and I would really appreciate some help from the more experienced people around here, thanks.

First things first, here is my setup:

CPU: i5 4670K
Mobo: Asus Z87-Pro running latest UEFI 1405
RAM: G.Skill Ares 8GB 1600Mhz @ 1.5V
Cooling: Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev.A
PSU: Cooler Master GX650W

And here's where my problem arises...

I've been reading as much as I can on the topic however I'm still not able to get a completely stable 24/7 OC. My goal is 4.4Ghz at a reasonable voltage and temperature and currently I am able to get 4.4Ghz @ 1.24V and run AIDA64 stress test for 6 hours without any trouble. However, when I start playing games for extended periods of time (7-8h) I get the occasional BSOD which leads me to believe that my OC is not actually completely stable.

BIOS settings I've used:
x44 Multiplier for all cores
VCore 1.24v on manual (while stress testing, and same value on adaptive when I started testing via everyday use)
VRIN: Auto
Core Ratio (Uncore): Auto
Core Ratio voltage: Auto
XMP: Off (for stress testing and ON when everyday use - it only changed the timings of the RAM to comply with CL9 rather than CL11)

The temperatures during AIDA64 stress test average between 60-63C, there are some 76C spikes that last less than a second but overall the temperature just fluctuates in the low 60s region.

My question to you is if there is something I could do to stabilize the OC in terms of Uncore ratio and/or voltage or VRIN (I really do not understand these concepts that well) or If I should continue increasing the voltage until I'm no longer comfortable with the produced temperature?

Thanks in advance,

P.S sorry for the long post I'm quite bad at expressing myself succinctly.


----------



## Clockwerk

I'm sure this has been asked a thousand times, anybody know a definitive max safe VCCIN? I have seen everywhere from 1.9 to 2.8 when I searched Google. Currently at 2.2, but am having some issues getting stable at 4.8ghz and think I might need more VCCIN since I have gone up .07 vcore from 4.7ghz.


----------



## Jodiuh

flip0's experience is exactly why I gave up on benchmarks along time ago. I just clock very slowly and play my games, run my apps. If it crashes, then I'll go back and change things up. No point in waiting on a stress test for 6 hours if it's not going to be stable in a game for an hour.

flip0:
Can you give us the BSOD error code? Like AFAIK, 124 usually indicates processor instability and that a boost in vcore would help.


----------



## flip0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> flip0's experience is exactly why I gave up on benchmarks along time ago. I just clock very slowly and play my games, run my apps. If it crashes, then I'll go back and change things up. No point in waiting on a stress test for 6 hours if it's not going to be stable in a game for an hour.
> 
> flip0:
> Can you give us the BSOD error code? Like AFAIK, 124 usually indicates processor instability and that a boost in vcore would help.


Thanks for the quick reply.

I honestly tried noting the code when it last crashed but I couldn't actually see it... Next time it happens I will look more closely but as of now I can't really provide it.

I believe I would actually prefer testing for stability during everyday use as you mentioned, however I still believe a benchmark has its uses in order to establish a safe temperature reading.

Anyway, assuming the error is not 124 what else would you suggest apart from more vcore?

Cheers


----------



## Menphisto

Finally i pushed my i5 to 4,6 GHz(prime95 5hr 8k max temp 88C undelid on air







) ,but i have some questions:
1. Is it normal that when i set 1.25v vcore in the BIOS it is higher when i am in Windows (1.27v max.)
2. Is it safe to run it 24/7 on fixed voltage (and uncore 1.25v also but my BIOS Mark this voltage red







)
3. 4,4 GHz uncore good for 4,6 GHz core?


----------



## Menphisto

Aaaand...what are the best settings to test stability With prime 95?


----------



## minimindy21

Try encoding a x264 movie with something like Handbrake, someone on this forums told me and not a single BSOD


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *minimindy21*
> 
> Try encoding a x264 movie with something like Handbrake, someone on this forums told me and not a single BSOD


Rendering movies is heavy. I had to reduce the clocks I had been gaming at all summer a couple of weeks ago on my Amd rig to render some bf3 play in Vegas.


----------



## rickcooperjr

yes rendering a video with handbrake with x264 will tax the CPU and give you best benchmark for stability and worst case for temps I believe you could ever run into.

especially if you set to max compression and and trellis 2 and also 6 reference frames and such these increase the amount of stress added to the CPU.


----------



## Womper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> I'm running AIDA again 5 hours and still going , I just don't like the offset in this new platform the spike voltage is huge when it need a bit of voltage
> 
> from 4.5Ghz @ 1.36v when stress test with AIDA it does jump to 1.488v and keep up there. if I go manual mode voltage never goes above 1.36v at the same core clock 4.5Ghz.
> 
> I had try many options on my mobo to keep the spike voltage to 1.36v ot even 1.4 let's say but 1.488v is too much.
> 
> Like i posted it here before I do like the offset mode when it keep's my voltage low and my idle at less than 1Ghz for reading is perfect but for everyday i don't like it at all. I thought i was missing something but looks like it is they way it is.
> 
> any input to make it more clear would be nice.
> thanks for all replay guys.


Offset and Adaptive modes both automatically apply +AVX voltage of +0.11v. Manual a.k.a. static voltage is the only method that keeps voltage close to where you want it.

Also, I've been playing with Per-Core overclocking, and it seems to have some interesting effects on voltage. First, you have to actually have different multipliers set. Per-core with all multipliers the same does not see this; it is identical to Sync All Cores. For my tests, I used 48x multiplier when 1 & 2 cores are active, and 47x for 3 & 4 cores. In this setup, an adaptive VID of 1.275v in the BIOS yields a load VID of 1.255v. HWmonitor confirmed that voltage was lower simply when I had 48x multipliers on 1 & 2 cores active. Boosting the BIOS VID to 1.3v adaptive brought me back to the 1.275v load VID I wanted. But I'm pretty sure that in per-core overclocking, the +AVX voltage jump is smaller as well- I was at 1.385v, and before it was hitting 1.391v.

In any event, per-core overclocking is cool, this 48x/48x/47x/47x setup has been working without any issues so far.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nossy23*
> 
> I need some help here. I got a Asus Z87 Deluxe Mobo with a 4770K CPU. When I leave everything default, and only change the setting for the CPU to 'sync all cores' so that they all would boost to 3.9 Ghz under load, I'm already getting a BSOD in BF3 and F1 2012. CPU does not get too hot. Voltage is 'Adaptive' as per default. I can run OCCT, AID64 Prime etc without problems. But running those games gives me a BSOD 124. No sure what's going on?


I would look into RAM compatibility, some Haswell chips have problems with certain timings and speeds. Sometimes it's even 2nd or 3rd timings causing issues.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clockwerk*
> 
> I'm sure this has been asked a thousand times, anybody know a definitive max safe VCCIN? I have seen everywhere from 1.9 to 2.8 when I searched Google. Currently at 2.2, but am having some issues getting stable at 4.8ghz and think I might need more VCCIN since I have gone up .07 vcore from 4.7ghz.


2.0 is the maximum mentioned in some Intel documents. Unless you're on LN2 and over 1.5v, you won't need to break 2v. As far as I know, it always comes down to more vcore or more vcache.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menphisto*
> 
> Finally i pushed my i5 to 4,6 GHz(prime95 5hr 8k max temp 88C undelid on air
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) ,but i have some questions:
> 1. Is it normal that when i set 1.25v vcore in the BIOS it is higher when i am in Windows (1.27v max.)
> 2. Is it safe to run it 24/7 on fixed voltage (and uncore 1.25v also but my BIOS Mark this voltage red
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 3. 4,4 GHz uncore good for 4,6 GHz core?


Yes, expect voltage in Windows to be higher. 24/7 fixed voltage of 1.25v should be fine as long as you aren't expecting it to last 10-20yrs, but who knows? Your uncore speed is fine, it has little effect as long as you don't underclock it.


----------



## Menphisto

Thanks Womper, The cpu only must have a lifetime of 2 yrs min.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Womper*
> 
> Offset and Adaptive modes both automatically apply +AVX voltage of +0.11v. Manual a.k.a. static voltage is the only method that keeps voltage close to where you want it.
> 
> Also, I've been playing with Per-Core overclocking, and it seems to have some interesting effects on voltage. First, you have to actually have different multipliers set. Per-core with all multipliers the same does not see this; it is identical to Sync All Cores. For my tests, I used 48x multiplier when 1 & 2 cores are active, and 47x for 3 & 4 cores. In this setup, an adaptive VID of 1.275v in the BIOS yields a load VID of 1.255v. HWmonitor confirmed that voltage was lower simply when I had 48x multipliers on 1 & 2 cores active. Boosting the BIOS VID to 1.3v adaptive brought me back to the 1.275v load VID I wanted. But I'm pretty sure that in per-core overclocking, the +AVX voltage jump is smaller as well- I was at 1.385v, and before it was hitting 1.391v.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> In any event, per-core overclocking is cool, this 48x/48x/47x/47x setup has been working without any issues so far.
> I would look into RAM compatibility, some Haswell chips have problems with certain timings and speeds. Sometimes it's even 2nd or 3rd timings causing issues.
> 2.0 is the maximum mentioned in some Intel documents. Unless you're on LN2 and over 1.5v, you won't need to break 2v. As far as I know, it always comes down to more vcore or more vcache.
> Yes, expect voltage in Windows to be higher. 24/7 fixed voltage of 1.25v should be fine as long as you aren't expecting it to last 10-20yrs, but who knows? Your uncore speed is fine, it has little effect as long as you don't underclock it.


Nice find i will try that to see what;s going one on my side. by the way i just found something strange too, I wa running bios BIOS 0714 when i tried the offset mode and many other settings there. I had two stable profile manual and offset. but like i said offset has spiked my volt's too high , but after a bios update I ran the adaptive mode and those high spikes are gone at least in adaptive mode. had not tried it back in offset mode after the bios update but i will. I will post some result's.

thanks for sharing the info


----------



## Lesiunta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TANN3R*
> 
> Hey guys, I've been reading through this guide and it's got some really good info. When I went to adjust things in my Maximus VI BIOS i was not able to adjust settings by entering a value, I could only press plus or minus to cycle through everything. What i ended up doing was just setting my clock speed to 4.2 and letting my Mobo decide on the voltage. Is that okay?
> 
> I'm also having trouble finding the uncore and thing like that in my bios.


You on the Maximus VI Formula bandwagon? Annd a Canuck? NICE!

Anyways, I'm not in front of my PC right now but from what I remember in the BIOS you are looking for a Fully Manual Mode (Enabled/Disabled)

You will then get a chance to manually dial in your CPU Core voltage.
Here is a screenie to what you want.


That's what I did. I'm at 1.35v @ x45 multi and RAM XMP @ 2400MHz, rest of the settings on Auto.
Ran OCCT and AIDA 64 both for an hour and passed.


You try the latest 0804 BIOS yet?


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wy2sl0*
> 
> I think I am doing something wrong? I don't know what though.
> 
> Just installed an H100i. On LinX AVX2 my H100i temp doesn't go above 31.5* C, however my core temp is at 85*.
> 
> I had the same issues on my Mugen 3 as well before. The heatsink wasn't really THAT hot, but the core temp was ridiculously high. Yes I am delidded BTW.


Nothing wrong, there's just a lot of heat being produced in a small area and it's hard to get that heat away from the cores fast enough. 85C core temps in AVX2 is actually not bad, lots of people spike over 100C in those tests.


----------



## Menphisto

So,lol
I will test this settings now 8h prime 95 blend :
Core: 46x @ 1,25v
Uncore: 44x @ 1,2v

At an ambient temp of *15°C*














( abit cold in my room xD)


----------



## Menphisto

Is the lowest FFT in prime blend test ,8k?


----------



## deepor

Yes, 8k is the smallest, and it's the highest temperature you will see.

Here's what blend did with Prime95 v27.9 (I don't know if it's different with the newer version):

448K, 8K, 512K, 12K, 576K, 18K, 672K, 21K, 768K, 25K, 864K, 32K, 960K, 36K, 1120K, 48K, 1200K, 60K, 1344K, 72K, 1536K, 84K, 1728K, 100K, 1920K, 120K, 2240K, 140K, 2400K, 160K, 2688K, 192K, 2880K, 224K, 3200K, 256K, 3456K, 288K, 3840K, 336K, 400K, 480K, 10K, 560K, 16K, 640K, 20K, 720K, 24K, 800K, 28K, 896K, 35K, 1024K, 40K, 1152K, 50K, 1280K, 64K, 1440K, 80K, 1600K, 96K, 1792K, 112K, 2048K, 128K, 2304K, 144K, 2560K, 168K, 2800K, 200K, 3072K, 240K, 3360K, 280K, 3584K, 320K, 4000K, 384K, 4096K

It's 82 different FFT sizes. It will start again from the first one after it's finished with those. If it works for 15 minutes on each test, it will be done after about 21 hours. If you put it on 5 minutes, it will be done after about 7 hours.


----------



## Menphisto

Thanks, very much!


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deepor*
> 
> If you don't touch the settings, i5 has higher gflops than i7 in that test. HyperThreading and 8 threads on i7 loses against the 4 threads on i5.


This used to be the case for previous gen cpus, with an i7 disable HT & the gigaflops increase like the i5s.
But the 4770k was a bit different when I first tested, I was running IBT at 147Gflops with HT on & tried disabling HT to see 150+, but when I disabled HT, gflops dropped to 144 at the same settings just disabling HT.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Holy crap guys, look!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QQdgubDirTU
> 
> Read their description:
> 
> We setup a beast test bench consisting of dual GTX Titans and an i7 hex core processor and fully loaded it with Prime 95 in small FFT mode and furmark with ALL the options running at 2560x1440 resolution. Linus shows you how many Watts you would really need when looking for a power supply.
> 
> Seems an overlay got lost in the interwebs. Here are the results!
> 750W HCG = 682 Watts
> 850W HCG = 685 Watts
> 850W HCP = 645 Watts
> 900W HCG = 684 Watts
> 
> Quick specs for our bench:
> - Samsung 840 PRO SSD
> - Dual GTX Titans in SLI
> - 3.2GHz i7-3930K
> - 32GB RAM
> - ASUS ROG Rampage IV Extreme
> 
> They're saying dual Titans in worst case scenario only pulled 684 watts. WHAT.


That is Linus though, he doesn't push things very hard.
Get the voltage & clocks up & the power draw goes up too, I pull more juice than any of those sli numbers with a 4770k at 4.5Ghz & a single gpu all water cooled.
With the voltage hacks for 780s & Titans quite a few people are discovering 1000W PSUs aren't enough to max the clocks in sli.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> when gpu dropped to the mid 70% say on Oman was never below cpu use


I doubt you had >70% average across all threads on an 8350, but if your GPU's were not maxed you probably had one thread holding you back, were you watching them individually?

Crysis 3 is held back by CPU especially with powerful GPU setups or low settings, but it utilizes many threads back so you might not see it much on an 8350, or it might not be general trend (especially with "only" 7870's and max settings +aa) i7 > 8350 > i5 in that game

I didn't say battlefield and crysis didn't use many threads, just that they are CPU bound at times and it's especially noticable if you're shooting for 120fps on a few turned down settings rather than 40fps minimums with 4xmsaa


----------



## Menphisto

On Prime 95 12k FFT ,the board or the CPU give some noise sometimes....is this normal?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menphisto*
> 
> Finally i pushed my i5 to 4,6 GHz(prime95 5hr 8k max temp 88C undelid on air
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) ,but i have some questions:
> 1. Is it normal that when i set 1.25v vcore in the BIOS it is higher when i am in Windows (1.27v max.)
> 2. Is it safe to run it 24/7 in fixed voltage (and uncore 1.25v also but my BIOS Mark this voltage red
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 3. 4,4 GHz uncore good for 4,6 GHz core?


1 Yes

2 Yes

3 Doesn't matter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TANN3R*
> 
> Hey guys, I've been reading through this guide and it's got some really good info. When I went to adjust things in my Maximus VI BIOS i was not able to adjust settings by entering a value, I could only press plus or minus to cycle through everything. What i ended up doing was just setting my clock speed to 4.2 and letting my Mobo decide on the voltage. Is that okay?
> 
> I'm also having trouble finding the uncore and thing like that in my bios.


Uncore, ring bus, cache ratio? Prolly Cache ratio is what it's called in on your mobo.

As long as you don't get a bonkers vcore you're fine. Instability would be possible but won't damage CPU in any way.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wy2sl0*
> 
> I think I am doing something wrong? I don't know what though.
> 
> Just installed an H100i. On LinX AVX2 my H100i temp doesn't go above 31.5* C, however my core temp is at 85*.
> 
> I had the same issues on my Mugen 3 as well before. The heatsink wasn't really THAT hot, but the core temp was ridiculously high. Yes I am delidded BTW.


That's the way it is due to horrible heat dissipation due to horrible glue used for TIM. That's why some delid.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clockwerk*
> 
> I'm sure this has been asked a thousand times, anybody know a definitive max safe VCCIN? I have seen everywhere from 1.9 to 2.8 when I searched Google. Currently at 2.2, but am having some issues getting stable at 4.8ghz and think I might need more VCCIN since I have gone up .07 vcore from 4.7ghz.


2.2 I heard one report of CPU death.

Personally see no need to go above 2. No evidence I've received so far suggests it helps stability unless you're doing extreme overclocks.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Rendering movies is heavy. I had to reduce the clocks I had been gaming at all summer a couple of weeks ago on my Amd rig to render some bf3 play in Vegas.


If you can't pass rendering moving, stockfish chess, BF3, then you're not just not synthetic stable, you're not even nonsynthetic stable. :C

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menphisto*
> 
> On Prime 95 12k FFT ,the board or the CPU give some noise sometimes....is this normal?


What? The CPU is making a noise?


----------



## Womper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menphisto*
> 
> On Prime 95 12k FFT ,the board or the CPU give some noise sometimes....is this normal?


I can hear my CPU and/or motherboard making various buzzing noises depending on the load. I think P95 makes it buzz pretty constantly, kinda like a transformer. My nehalem setup did this also.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> 1 Yes
> 2 Yes
> 3 Doesn't matter
> 
> Uncore, ring bus, cache ratio? Prolly Cache ratio is what it's called in on your mobo.
> As long as you don't get a bonkers vcore you're fine. Instability would be possible but won't damage CPU in any way.
> 
> That's the way it is due to horrible heat dissipation due to horrible glue used for TIM. That's why some delid.
> 
> 2.2 I heard one report of CPU death.
> Personally see no need to go above 2. No evidence I've received so far suggests it helps stability unless you're doing extreme overclocks.
> 
> *If you can't pass rendering moving, stockfish chess, BF3, then you're not just not synthetic stable, you're not even nonsynthetic stable. :C
> *
> What? The CPU is making a noise?


I did not say it was not stable, I reduced clocks due to the ambient temp.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> I did not say it was not stable, I reduced clocks due to the ambient temp.


I didn't mean to say you weren't stable, I was just saying. You were quoting somebody else too, thought the other guy would be who I'd be talking to.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I didn't mean to say you weren't stable, I was just saying. You were quoting somebody else too, thought the other guy would be who I'd be talking to.


lol np. You using korean? mine has been gathering dust from 48 hrs after landing awaiting the nightmare rma process.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> lol np. You using korean? mine has been gathering dust from 48 hrs after landing awaiting the nightmare rma process.


Yes, the Catleap is working near flawlessly. Color is amazing, two dead pixels. Both are somewhat near center but one I see like once a month. Actually now I think about it I think that pixel fixed itself. Another is stuck at red only during a dark scene, any other time it shows correct color. It's still pretty hard to see the pixels, you have to purposefully look for that one still.

Too bad I have to run 1440p in games though lol. Less FPS than my friend even though I have better GPU.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Yes, the Catleap is working near flawlessly. Color is amazing, two dead pixels. Both are somewhat near center but one I see like once a month. Actually now I think about it I think that pixel fixed itself. Another is stuck at red only during a dark scene, any other time it shows correct color. It's still pretty hard to see the pixels, you have to purposefully look for that one still.
> 
> Too bad I have to run 1440p in games though lol. Less FPS than my friend with better GPU.


I had no dead pixels and minimal blb but 48 hrs later ended up with this,

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V_tz3hS3zV8

now been gathering dust for 3 weeks.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> I had no dead pixels and minimal blb but 48 hrs later ended up with this,
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V_tz3hS3zV8
> 
> now been gathering dust for 3 weeks.


That's too bad, mine has been for over a year, working as advertised.


----------



## Menphisto

Yes,Something is making noise only when i test 12 k prime ,not with 8k and not with 18k.....i dont know what is is but the sound comes From the board or cpu ....sound like ....(you know old graphic card when they are under synthetic load ...thats the sound) maybe transistors? Vcore only 1,25..

(Can somebody test 12k prime Like blend test in his chip pls , and tell me if he has this noise, pls ?


----------



## deepor

The noise does not mean something is not working right. It's just noise. You probably heard of "coil whine". There are several other parts that can make similar noise, it does not have to be coils. Capacitors are also something that's wrapped up in a spiral and can make the noise. You don't have to worry. You're just somewhat unlucky.


----------



## BoredErica

My GPU had coil whine but the whine died after a week.


----------



## Prozillah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Yes, the Catleap is working near flawlessly. Color is amazing, two dead pixels. Both are somewhat near center but one I see like once a month. Actually now I think about it I think that pixel fixed itself. Another is stuck at red only during a dark scene, any other time it shows correct color. It's still pretty hard to see the pixels, you have to purposefully look for that one still.
> 
> Too bad I have to run 1440p in games though lol. Less FPS than my friend even though I have better GPU.


I got the qnix evo II oc'd @ 120hz running on sli 670's - flawless performance and image quality. Best setup ive ever owned...


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prozillah*
> 
> I got the qnix evo II oc'd @ 120hz running on sli 670's - flawless performance and image quality. Best setup ive ever owned...


Same model as me. 3 week so far during rma and still sat here.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> My GPU had coil whine but the whine died after a week.


Easiest thing to do when it comes to coil whine is apply some better oil to the fans. I just got lucky and my MSI TF 770s got coil whine, so I had a reason to send them back to amazon. Currently rocking one EVGA 780 Classy. So far I'm stable at 1254Mhz. with on OC on Mem yet. I'm pretty happy with it so far. I had to go a bit over the stock volts to get it stable above 1243. No big deal though, they'll be under water soon.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Easiest thing to do when it comes to coil whine is apply some better oil to the fans. I just got lucky and my MSI TF 770s got coil whine, so I had a reason to send them back to amazon. Currently rocking one EVGA 780 Classy. So far I'm stable at 1254Mhz. with on OC on Mem yet. I'm pretty happy with it so far. I had to go a bit over the stock volts to get it stable above 1243. No big deal though, they'll be under water soon.


Why the fans?


----------



## rickcooperjr

I think he is hinting at shorting out the fans to overheat the card and make the GPU fail for warranty or option to send it back and get refund and get something better or simply make it look like something went wrong or it was assembled wrong hince oil or simply give him the excuse something is wrong my card is all oily inside the card I think something is faulty or factory screwed up in assembly I want a refund is the ticket I believe he is trying to use.


----------



## rickcooperjr

out of experience coil whine is often a sign of something about to fail I have had many motherboards / power supplies when you start hearing coil whine failure shortly followed I am not talking a few either I am talking a handfull or more when I heard coil whine a failure followed shortly after.


----------



## BoredErica

Multiple reviews said my GPU in particular has coil whine, so I'm not worried. It went away so that's good too.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> I think he is hinting at shorting out the fans to overheat the card and make the GPU fail for warranty or option to send it back and get refund and get something better or simply make it look like something went wrong or it was assembled wrong hince oil or simply give him the excuse something is wrong my card is all oily inside the card I think something is faulty or factory screwed up in assembly I want a refund is the ticket I believe he is trying to use.


Nah, I didn't put oil on them. Although if they were out of warranty and were whining, I would replace the oil in the fans. I decided to send them back because of coil whine and wanted something I could put a full block on. I was going to just get an EVGA 770 SC, but decided that I could go ahead and spring for the 780 SC. I eventually decided I would be able to push a Classy much further, and since my goal was to go to water, I sprung for the Classys.


----------



## Jodiuh

I have successfully bent one I the past and that silenced the coil whine. Not really sure that's the smartest idea tho.


----------



## wy2sl0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> That's the way it is due to horrible heat dissipation due to horrible glue used for TIM. That's why some delid.


But I am. I even said I was in the post you quoted


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wy2sl0*
> 
> But I am. I even said I was in the post you quoted


o.

Uhm...
Yeah.

Well, dunno.


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menphisto*
> 
> On Prime 95 12k FFT ,the board or the CPU give some noise sometimes....is this normal?


That's coil whine. That means, the VRM components are not good enough. Is that a ROG board? I would definitely RMA that board!!! I mean, if they really use the "high quality" components that they use in those boards, you shouldn't get coil whine. :-/


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steven88*
> 
> For those with Asus boards and running MANUAL voltage....do you guys see your voltage drop way down at idle? This is assuming you have C states enabled. The reason why I ask....I thought manual voltage will fix the voltage, no matter what? I tried manual+Cstates together, and my voltage drops to 0.1vcore at idle....whats up with that? Using HWMonitor


i see that too. only when C6, C7 states are enabled though.

i've seen it in CPU-Z as well as in AISuite III. Haven't checked in XTU, which I believe is the most accurate. You might need to enable SVID control, maybe not. (for TDP figures, you have to have SVID control enabled.)


----------



## Jodiuh

From the ROG guide:

"SVID Support: Enables or disables the SVID bus between the controller and the processor. When pushing BCLK the SVID Clock rises accordingly and thus disabling when overclocking is best."

I disabled that...maybe that's what's causing CPU-Z to flip out.


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> From the ROG guide:
> 
> "SVID Support: Enables or disables the SVID bus between the controller and the processor. When pushing BCLK the SVID Clock rises accordingly and thus disabling when overclocking is best."
> 
> I disabled that...maybe that's what's causing CPU-Z to flip out.


if you are not overclocking the BCLK, maybe it is best to have SVID control setting enabled. It is even enabled in the overclocking profiles available in BIOS.


----------



## BoredErica

A member on the forums said my idea of stability is completely wrong because you can have absolutely no Bsods/restarts/etc but suffer from performance decrease due to instability. The exact example was FPS drop. Anybody ever witness such a thing, especially with absolutely no bsods or crashes etc?


----------



## Menphisto

So prime 95 has run now 8 h no further coil whine ,so like i said only with 12k. When i m gaming it is also making no noise at all ....shouldnt be worried about or?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> A member on the forums said my idea of stability is completely wrong because you can have absolutely no Bsods/restarts/etc but suffer from performance decrease due to instability. The exact example was FPS drop. Anybody ever witness such a thing, especially with absolutely no bsods or crashes etc?


I haven't then again. With the games I play (BF3 modtly) even at stock the fos flips out.

With my gpu benchmarks I haven't seen a drop besides precision x flipping its ****


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menphisto*
> 
> So prime 95 has run now 8 h no further coil whine ,so like i said only with 12k. When i m gaming it is also making no noise at all ....shouldnt be worried about or?


Stop worrying.


----------



## tomxlr8

Ok, after a few weeks of rock solid stability on 45x I've grown impatient because I clearly need taht extra MHz for emails and torrents...

I previously failed getting 46x or 47x stable in Prime 28.1. Temps or BSODs prevent this. On average blend after 10-15min would BSOD unless I stopped it first due to temps depending on what vcore I had. I don't want to delid given it's only an average chip to start with and so killing my Intel O/C warranty would only buy me a 100 MHz or so.

*Has there been any further knowledge gained on using SA/IOA/IOD to stabilise crashing?*

I'm also considering just accepting a BF3 MP / IXTU as "my" pass mark. *Which specific test in IXTU is best and for how long?*


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> A member on the forums said my idea of stability is completely wrong because you can have absolutely no Bsods/restarts/etc but suffer from performance decrease due to instability. The exact example was FPS drop. Anybody ever witness such a thing, especially with absolutely no bsods or crashes etc?


That technically doesn't make sense. An instability in today's world would usually or always give a BSOD, otherwise it wouldn't be considered 'unstable'.

I haven't heard of such a thing before, unless your chip has been degraded excessively, but which is far from the question.


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomxlr8*
> 
> Ok, after a few weeks of rock solid stability on 45x I've grown impatient because I clearly need taht extra MHz for emails and torrents...[/B]


ROFL...but seriously I would clock down until your spell checker starts working again.


----------



## Menphisto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Stop worrying.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomxlr8*
> 
> Ok, after a few weeks of rock solid stability on 45x I've grown impatient because I clearly need taht extra MHz for emails and torrents...
> 
> I previously failed getting 46x or 47x stable in Prime 28.1. Temps or BSODs prevent this. On average blend after 10-15min would BSOD unless I stopped it first due to temps depending on what vcore I had. I don't want to delid given it's only an average chip to start with and so killing my Intel O/C warranty would only buy me a 100 MHz or so.
> 
> *Has there been any further knowledge gained on using SA/IOA/IOD to stabilise crashing?*
> 
> I'm also considering just accepting a BF3 MP / IXTU as "my" pass mark. *Which specific test in IXTU is best and for how long?*


Nope. But try it out and come back with your findings.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> That technically doesn't make sense. An instability in today's world would usually or always give a BSOD, otherwise it wouldn't be considered 'unstable'.
> 
> I haven't heard of such a thing before, unless your chip has been degraded excessively, but which is far from the question.


I think the dude's wrong, was just making sure.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> A member on the forums said my idea of stability is completely wrong because you can have absolutely no Bsods/restarts/etc but suffer from performance decrease due to instability. The exact example was FPS drop. Anybody ever witness such a thing, especially with absolutely no bsods or crashes etc?


It can, if the chip is doing error correction. If it recognizes the error and then re-does the calculation to get it right, it'll affect performance. You can sometimes see it in the GFlops on IBT.

Interestingly enough, I've found (in the many hundreds of times I've run IBT) that there is definite voltage scaling to the performance, at least on my chip. At too low a voltage it crashes, but give it just enough voltage to pass and you get 125 GFlops (for example). Increase the voltage a little more, and it'll go up to 126 or 127 GFlops. Increase the voltage even further, and it'll start going back down a little, like to 126.5 or 125.5. The increase from the initial voltage bump makes sense from an error correction standpoint, but I don't get why it goes back down again.


----------



## Jodiuh

Its like shifting @ the perfect RPM! Just kidding, I have no idea what I'm talking about.









So in another thread about Haswell temps, a fella is claiming an Intel rep told him the k sku's warranty is void if oced/oved. He gave a couple links, but I didn't click for fear of malware.

While, I don't doubt that Intel can tell if its been t'd up, I find it hard to believe they would even have a warranty? I mean, why put a warranty on something that costs more than the base sku and void the warranty if its used as intended. I can't get my head around it, but he was convinced.

Of course I had an EVGA phone rep tell me it was normal for a GPU to crash in Tomb Raider unless downclocked...they've had trouble with that game on Nvidia chips. So maybe I'm just a magnet for silliness?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> It can, if the chip is doing error correction. If it recognizes the error and then re-does the calculation to get it right, it'll affect performance. You can sometimes see it in the GFlops on IBT.
> 
> Interestingly enough, I've found (in the many hundreds of times I've run IBT) that there is definite voltage scaling to the performance, at least on my chip. At too low a voltage it crashes, but give it just enough voltage to pass and you get 125 GFlops (for example). Increase the voltage a little more, and it'll go up to 126 or 127 GFlops. Increase the voltage even further, and it'll start going back down a little, like to 126.5 or 125.5. The increase from the initial voltage bump makes sense from an error correction standpoint, but I don't get why it goes back down again.


And that is the performance difference of what, 0.8%? even if that is the case. No FPS drop will be noticed. The person said we won't notice the FPS boost of further overclocks (extra 100mhz after wall where you can't test with synthetics), yet we'll notice the performance change of less than a percent? Argument makes no sense.

And in addition to all that, if one cares enough for that 0.8% the person will test the performance over and over to make sure the CPU is performing up to snuff so again the argument is moot.

Hard to imagine as well, CPU never, ever Bsoding when it's exhibiting such errors. Say, BF3. Or Stockfish 4. Ough to trigger Bsod one of those days.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Its like shifting @ the perfect RPM! Just kidding, I have no idea what I'm talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So in another thread about Haswell temps, a fella is claiming an Intel rep told him the k sku's warranty is void if oced/oved. He gave a couple links, but I didn't click for fear of malware.
> 
> While, I don't doubt that Intel can tell if its been t'd up, I find it hard to believe they would even have a warranty? I mean, why put a warranty on something that costs more than the base sku and void the warranty if its used as intended. I can't get my head around it, but he was convinced.
> 
> Of course I had an EVGA phone rep tell me it was normal for a GPU to crash in Tomb Raider unless downclocked...they've had trouble with that game on Nvidia chips. So maybe I'm just a magnet for silliness?


I think Intel has the overclocker's warrenty that they sell separately.


----------



## Forceman

@Jodiuh - Someone in the delidded club got Intel to RMA his delidded chip, so if they take one back with the head cut off I hardly see how they'd quibble about a little overclocking. If they could even tell, I doubt the chip keeps a record of its speeds.

@darkwizzie - you don't see it as much with Haswell for some reason, but with Ivy you used to see people getting lots of non-crashing WHEA errors when testing, which is basically a successful error correct by the chip. Bumping the voltage would get rid of them, so it is definitely stability related. I agree it's a pretty marginal performance difference , but like you pointed out, eventually one of those errors will be uncorrectable and then you'll get a 124 error.

Edit:I wish quoting was easier on the phone - editing quotes is a pain without click and drag.


----------



## Jodiuh

Ahahaha! I've been thinking that for years, so its funny to see someone finally mention it. I think anyone typing from a phone should get a little "1st place" sticker in the post for the extra effort. I type on a Note 2, so I want 2nd prize for lifting weights in addition to typing with my thumbs whilst holding the computer box and input device!

Also, you can't type in bed with this thing or u run the risk of it crashing down onto your face and giving you phablet phace...very embarrasing to explain. The only solution is to lean over...this forces me to do a sit-up IN BED...my place of comfort and motionless bliss! Unacceptable!


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Ahahaha! I've been thinking that for years, so its funny to see someone finally mention it. I think anyone typing from a phone should get a little "1st place" sticker in the post for the extra effort. I type on a Note 2, so I want 2nd prize for lifting weights in addition to typing with my thumbs whilst holding the computer box and input device!
> 
> Also, you can't type in bed with this thing or u run the risk of it crashing down onto your face and giving you phablet phace...very embarrasing to explain. The only solution is to lean over...this forces me to do a sit-up IN BED...my place of comfort and motionless bliss! Unacceptable!


That's why I type at my computer desktop station. The entertainment complex known as Dark_wizzie's lair.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> @Jodiuh - Someone in the delidded club got Intel to RMA his delidded chip, so if they take one back with the head cut off I hardly see how they'd quibble about a little overclocking. If they could even tell, I doubt the chip keeps a record of its speeds.
> 
> @darkwizzie - you don't see it as much with Haswell for some reason, but with Ivy you used to see people getting lots of non-crashing WHEA errors when testing, which is basically a successful error correct by the chip. Bumping the voltage would get rid of them, so it is definitely stability related. I agree it's a pretty marginal performance difference , but like you pointed out, eventually one of those errors will be uncorrectable and then you'll get a 124 error.
> 
> Edit:I wish quoting was easier on the phone - editing quotes is a pain without click and drag.


And that's the thing, for his argument to hold water there needs to be no crashes or obviously the person knows it's unstable. The performance drop also needs to be detectable else the effective difference is none. Also it needs to be assumed the FPS drops so it can be detected, but the person also needs to somehow not realize it.

So I'm sitting here going.... What?

A drop in FPS that can be measured on an average game, an average game being more GPU reliant as a rule, means a massive drop in CPU performance for FPS to drop, one that can be measured and therefore double-checked to prevent. And I've done just that, no such CPU performance degradation was observed via chess benchmark.

And if it's not measurable via chess engine then the performance change is so small the entire argument is a waste of time.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Ahahaha! I've been thinking that for years, so its funny to see someone finally mention it. I think anyone typing from a phone should get a little "1st place" sticker in the post for the extra effort. I type on a Note 2, so I want 2nd prize for lifting weights in addition to typing with my thumbs whilst holding the computer box and input device!
> 
> Also, you can't type in bed with this thing or u run the risk of it crashing down onto your face and giving you phablet phace...very embarrasing to explain. The only solution is to lean over...this forces me to do a sit-up IN BED...my place of comfort and motionless bliss! Unacceptable!


I love my Note 2. That Note 3 though....


----------



## Menphisto

Ahhhhhhh, now i understand coil whine...
Its just an frequence which is in the resonance area of the coils and brings them to swing....no damage at all for the components....am i right?!









(Only coil whine with p95 12k,18k not with lynx,Aida, occt,ibt,gaming,rendering....so f*** prime xD )


----------



## wy2sl0

Ok I think I finally got it down. Reseated IHS and H100i.

Prime95 28.1 Avx2 doesn't go over 74*C on hottest core with 1.260v @ 4.4ghz

LinX AVX 2 @ 2GB hits 79*C over 10 runs.

All this using HWInfo64. I found that HWMonitor has temp differences? Weird. Usually 10*C hotter. Anyone else with that problem?

Also had a mad discrepancy before between cores, but now all are within 6*C when at full. Was like 10-12*C sometimes before.


----------



## Mtom

I'm currently at [email protected] 1,200V with my 4770K rock solid...but....no matter how high is the Vcore it freezes on 4,5ghz. Is it possible, that it runs stable at 4,4 on good voltage, and dies at 4,5?



Settings:
multiplier 44x
turbo off
vcore 1.200
Vrin LLC extreme
Vrin 1.9V

Any thoughts to stabilize it higher? Its not life and death, just wanted to try how high it can go.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mtom*
> 
> I'm currently at [email protected] 1,200V with my 4770K rock solid...but....no matter how high is the Vcore it freezes on 4,5ghz. Is it possible, that it runs stable at 4,4 on good voltage, and dies at 4,5?
> 
> 
> 
> Settings:
> multiplier 44x
> turbo off
> vcore 1.200
> Vrin LLC extreme
> Vrin 1.9V
> 
> Any thoughts to stabilize it higher? Its not life and death, just wanted to try how high it can go.


You might have hit your voltage wall. I.E. It takes waay too much to push 100Mhz faster. 4.2 takes 1.2 but 4.3 takes 1.35 for example.

I'd slowly work your voltage up just to see what it take to get it running. If you can find something that it stable enough to boot, you are close.


----------



## Mtom

Also should i try something other than prime 95? Reading back i found some ppl had their system perfectly stable, only prime killed it...and thats the one im testing the settings first...


----------



## wy2sl0

LinX with AVX2 is more difficult. And I can also see you are running AVX prime95, not FMA3 which is the latest for Haswell processors. Essentially,y ou are running a MUCH easier version of prime95. Guaranteed you will fail within a few minutes using the new prime95.

http://forums.tweaktown.com/gigabyte/30530-latest-overclocking-programs-system-info-benchmarking-stability-tools.html

You can find prime 28.1 and LinX 11.1.0 there.


----------



## Menphisto

Ahhhhhhh, now i understand coil whine...
Its just an frequence which is in the resonance area of the coils and brings them to swing....no damage at all for the components....*am i right*?! :8

(Only coil whine with p95 12k,18k not with lynx,Aida, occt,ibt,gaming,rendering....so f*** prime xD )


----------



## Emitz989

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mtom*
> 
> I'm currently at [email protected] 1,200V with my 4770K rock solid...but....no matter how high is the Vcore it freezes on 4,5ghz. Is it possible, that it runs stable at 4,4 on good voltage, and dies at 4,5?


I have the very same issue, 4.4 no prob, 4.5 no way


----------



## HemiRick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menphisto*
> 
> Ahhhhhhh, now i understand coil whine...
> Its just an frequence which is in the resonance area of the coils and brings them to swing....no damage at all for the components....*am i right*?! :8
> 
> (Only coil whine with p95 12k,18k not with lynx,Aida, occt,ibt,gaming,rendering....so f*** prime xD )


I've had 2 video cards over the years w coil whine, both of them died within a week of the coil whine appearing and both where RMA'ed.


----------



## Roms

I'm having problems with CPU VID jumping past the adaptive voltage that I have set in the bios. It jumps from 1.293v to 1.351v in HWMonitor (set to 1.291 in BIOS) while only playing games but the vcore stays at either 1.296v or 1.312v. Is this something I should be concerned about? Or not, since the vcore stays close to what I set it to? So far this happens while playing World of Warcraft, Borderlands 2 and League of Legends. I have tried running Cinebench and the VID stayed at 1.293v with vcore at 1.312v.

Here are my settings in the bios:

cpu: x46
cache: x44
ram: 1866mhz xmp
vcore: 1.291 adaptive
cache voltage: 1.255 manual (I've also tried adaptive and it does the same)
ram voltage: 1.5v xmp

Besides these I've changed nothing else in the bios.

Here's a screenshot of my HWMonitor after gaming


Here's my specs

i7 4770k
Maximus VI Hero
Corsair Vengeance Pro 1866 8gb
Corsair AX760
Windows 8 Pro x64


----------



## Menphisto

But i read now 4 threads and they all say its not dangerous at all and i only have coil whines with p95 12k and 18k not in daily use...


----------



## Menphisto

Leave my CPU @ 4,5 GHz With vcore 1.2v, I think for 4.6 GHz (so 100mhz more) a voltage of 1.28v is not worth it at all. What you guys think? ( with prime 95 28.1 the temps are maximal 89 °C With 1.2v so not very much headroom)


----------



## rickcooperjr

I believe Jodiuh is refering to a post I posted about the overclocking voiding warranty this is a copy paste of that post.

seriously read this near end http://www.bit-tech.net/news/hardware/2013/06/06/haswell-heat/ SPECIFICALLY SAYS DIRECTLY FROM INTEL Intel, for its part, has refused to comment on the specifics of the manufacturers' claims, stating only that overclocking is not covered by the its warranties and that companies - or individuals - doing so are boosting performance at their own risk

So simply put K model has ability to be overclocked but absolutely voids warranty no ifs ands or Butts so I hope you have learned something here overclock at your own risk and be aware it voids warranty and a Intel employee himself told me they test haswell and can see if voltage / clocks have been tampered with something to do with onboard VRM's and such.

you also got http://www.pcpro.co.uk/news/382267/intel-haswell-hotter-and-slower-than-expected DIRECTLY FROM INTEL Intel sent PC Pro its standard overclocking disclaimer, which warns that the process can lead to "additional heat or other damage" and that "Intel has not tested, and does not warranty, the operation of the processor beyond its specifications".

Jodiuh there is a overclocking warranty you can purchase to cover overclocking on the CPU if you want to but that is extra cash you have to pay for it
http://click.intel.com/tuningplan/ this is the prices http://click.intel.com/tuningplan/purchase-a-plan and only covers 1 replacement of CPU due to overclocking without hassle or further investigation / questions or extra costs further replacements like replacement CPU will be supplied to you at 1/2 initial cost or some figure near there.

I have a friend with the Intel tuning plan that has done 2 replacements 1st one was free and recieved replacement in 1 week with no hassle second one took 1 - 1 1/2 month to recieve replacement and cost him around 1/2 initial price so the Intel tuning plan in my eyes is a joke and just extra cost.


----------



## Womper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mtom*
> 
> I'm currently at [email protected] 1,200V with my 4770K rock solid...but....no matter how high is the Vcore it freezes on 4,5ghz. Is it possible, that it runs stable at 4,4 on good voltage, and dies at 4,5?
> 
> Settings:
> multiplier 44x
> turbo off
> vcore 1.200
> Vrin LLC extreme
> Vrin 1.9V
> 
> Any thoughts to stabilize it higher? Its not life and death, just wanted to try how high it can go.


Bump your cache voltage up a little bit even if it's at stock. For 4.5 on your chip, I'd try 1.26v core.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menphisto*
> 
> Leave my CPU @ 4,5 GHz With vcore 1.2v, I think for 4.6 GHz (so 100mhz more) a voltage of 1.28v is not worth it at all. What you guys think? ( with prime 95 28.1 the temps are maximal 89 °C With 1.2v so not very much headroom)


Sounds like you're pretty much at the thermal limit, if prime95 represents your actual computer usage.


----------



## Menphisto

Soooooooo, what should i do with my coil whine..i only have this in Prime 95 12k,18k not in any other synthetic test or gaming ,sooooo yes should i be worried


----------



## rickcooperjr

I seriously have to say anytime I have heard coil whine I have had that item fail soon after graphics cards / motherboards / and even PSU's so seriously be aware there maybe a failure soon I build custom gaming computers for a living and have had many instances where this is the case and had many customers mention a item doing this and it fails shortly after on them so out of experience I say be warned. I also do alot of hardware testing for many local companies many are commercial and also do hardware testing for companies like AMD / Nvidia / Intel / OCZ / Corsair / and many others so coil whine in experience is a bad warning of something wrong or about to horribly go wrong.

you could also be pushing that hardware way to hard at that specific setting in test try downclocking the CPU a bit and lowwer voltage a bit to eleviate some of the stress and retry it if it is gone you are pushing the hardware to its limits of near failure. When voltage is raised it adds more stress to the VRM's and such the clocks are not the main stresser to hardware it is the voltage because watts divided by voltage = amperage being drawn the more amps drawn the more stress on VRM's also when voltage is raised any it works the VRM's alot harder not including the higher wattage drawn.

when voltage is raised on the VRM's the efficiency of voltage converted by the VRM's is then dropped aka the motherboard VRM's take 12v power and convert it over to the voltage needed for the ram / NB / SB/ CPU / PCI E controller and PCI E power itself and more once the amperage load is increased and voltage raised efficiency of the conversion process drops drastically hince increased heat released from VRM's heat is the lost efficiency so if the VRM's were converting 120watts of 1.1v = 109 amps then you upped it to 1.3v the actuall wattage draw with no exrta load will increase to around 140-150 watts due to efficiency loss it would be 115 amps this is with no extra load added once load is added even more efficiency is lost and more watts / amps drawn hince could easily be pushing the hardware to limit.


----------



## Menphisto

Test it with stock already ..its the same


----------



## rickcooperjr

i dont know what to say then you might have a faulty or soon to fail motherboard that is just me saying this out of my own first hand experience with the coil whine stuff over the past 15yrs hands on not to mention customers and friends experiences.


----------



## Menphisto

What is making this Boise this cubic things around the CPU or these cylinder


----------



## rickcooperjr

not 100% sure would have to hands on check it out I have special machines I use to test for and use to properly diagnose stuff I also have electronic testers and such like Oscilloscopes and so on and multi meters even have professional ability to go into depth on testing PSU's to test nearly every aspect of the voltage output frequency and how clean the voltage is and so on even load test powersupplies to find breaking point and where efficiency / voltage no longer remains clean and so on.

there is a reason the image I use is a mad scientist lol


----------



## Menphisto

Now i test evry possible cap


----------



## Menphisto

Can RAM make noise?


----------



## rickcooperjr

I have never had ram make noise on me and have never heard of it doing so


----------



## Menphisto

OK ,noise not detected so far


----------



## Menphisto

Noise in th Areas of the chipset and pci-e....GPU is out of my PC
Any ideas?


----------



## deepor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menphisto*
> 
> Noise in th Areas of the chipset and pci-e....GPU is out of my PC
> Any ideas?


It's one of those cylinders or large boxes. On the inside, it's a long sheet that's wrapped up in a spiral. That can behave like a coil and make a sound just like coil whine.


----------



## Menphisto

OK i give up and i dont want such a crappy board in my rig so tomorrow i will rma.....














(CPU cant make that noise?!) aaaand you know prime , the coil sound is only when the CPU temp is not pushing. so.. Only i the runs wäre CPU temp is low ..like 60 C . When prime is pushing (80 C)the sound is away


----------



## deepor

It's theoretically not bad, but there's nothing you can do about the whine. If you can't live with it, you have to RMA it, no other choice.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



If it would be a coil like this, that's one you could try to fix yourself with a drop of glue:



The parts that are making noise on motherboards and graphics cards are already encased in something and there's nothing you can do to fix it yourself.


----------



## Menphisto

I think...................my board.............trolls me......trolls me hard......it is away ...just baaaam(not really) and away.....


----------



## Menphisto

OK, crap there it is again. So because i only have this noise in prime95 12k-50k should i rma or isnt it so Bad


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menphisto*
> 
> OK, crap there it is again. So because i only have this noise in prime95 12k-50k should i rma or isnt it so Bad


Keep it then. If it fails, you will still have warranty and it will be easier to RMA the board when it's completely failed.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roms*
> 
> I'm having problems with CPU VID jumping past the adaptive voltage that I have set in the bios. It jumps from 1.293v to 1.351v in HWMonitor (set to 1.291 in BIOS) while only playing games but the vcore stays at either 1.296v or 1.312v. Is this something I should be concerned about? Or not, since the vcore stays close to what I set it to? So far this happens while playing World of Warcraft, Borderlands 2 and League of Legends. I have tried running Cinebench and the VID stayed at 1.293v with vcore at 1.312v.
> 
> Here are my settings in the bios:
> 
> cpu: x46
> cache: x44
> ram: 1866mhz xmp
> vcore: 1.291 adaptive
> cache voltage: 1.255 manual (I've also tried adaptive and it does the same)
> ram voltage: 1.5v xmp
> 
> Besides these I've changed nothing else in the bios.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a screenshot of my HWMonitor after gaming
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my specs
> 
> i7 4770k
> Maximus VI Hero
> Corsair Vengeance Pro 1866 8gb
> Corsair AX760
> Windows 8 Pro x64


Thats' just the way adaptive works. It will increase the voltage under certain loads, and there's nothing you can do about it. On some boards you can use manual voltage, which will keep the voltage from going up, and still get it to drop at idle like it will with adaptive, but I don't know if the Hero is one of those boards. You can try it and see though - set a manual voltage and enable EIST, C1E, C3 and C6/7 and see if the voltage drops at idle.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mtom*
> 
> Also should i try something other than prime 95? Reading back i found some ppl had their system perfectly stable, only prime killed it...and thats the one im testing the settings first...


Try version 27.9 without avx.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emitz989*
> 
> I have the very same issue, 4.4 no prob, 4.5 no way


Just voltage, differs between cpus.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HemiRick*
> 
> I've had 2 video cards over the years w coil whine, both of them died within a week of the coil whine appearing and both where RMA'ed.


Not my case.

Mephiso,
Just check if others with your mobo report the whine.

===
I'm officially declaring my 4.6ghz unstable.
I'm going to revert to 4.5 for now where I know I won't crash. I can't have it crash at night while it's working.


----------



## darkelixa

Turned my i5 4670k on the other day, something went bang with a bad smell, unplugged the psu cord straight away, had a look couldnt see any damage, Took the old psu out, tried a new one, when i press the on button the fans start then turn off straight away, tried two psus both same problem. Has the motherboard/cpu fried?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkelixa*
> 
> Turned my i5 4670k on the other day, something went bang with a bad smell, unplugged the psu cord straight away, had a look couldnt see any damage, Took the old psu out, tried a new one, when i press the on button the fans start then turn off straight away, tried two psus both same problem. Has the motherboard/cpu fried?


Do you have a psu tester? If not, I'd get one of those just to make sure.

Sure does sound like your mobo, though.

EDIT: if you heard a bang check over the board for black spots. I'd also suggest taking apart your psus and see if you have a blown cap.


----------



## darkelixa

I dont have a psu tester but I pulled out my old i3 and the old i3 mainboard and tried it on that and it posted no problem.

Would a blown mainboard be covered under warranty? Its only a few months old


----------



## jameyscott

It should have a one year warranty, so yeah. I'd rma it if I were you.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkelixa*
> 
> I dont have a psu tester but I pulled out my old i3 and the old i3 mainboard and tried it on that and it posted no problem.
> 
> Would a blown mainboard be covered under warranty? Its only a few months old


What settings blew it?


----------



## darkelixa

Not sure what setting blew it, I didnt change anything from the stable clock it had. Just press on the on button to power it on and it wouldnt post. Yes I have sent the goods back to the pc store


----------



## BoredErica

Yes, but what settings do you have the CPU?


----------



## rickcooperjr

I bet the VRM's or something along that line fried on the motherboard there are caps that work with the VRM's and most are often covered or partialy covered by a heatsink and when they go boom they stink badly with a smell you just cant get rid of for months and go bang like a pistol was fired in your room not to mention looks like a greenish blueish flame for a split second by any chance did you have coil whine I had 2x gtx 580's that did the exact thing but first had coil whine then bang.


----------



## darkelixa

Coil whine from the video card?

Video card seems to be running fine as can never hear it. Its an gigabyte 7870 2gb


----------



## rickcooperjr

I was just stating the video card because it also has VRM's and chokes / caps just like the VRM's on the motherboard so when failure occurs it is often nearly the same.


----------



## darkelixa

So my video card might of blown as well? Its just weird as im using it on the old i3 and it works fine and there is no smell


----------



## rickcooperjr

no I was stating video cards when they go do exact same thing as what you are saying I just used that as an example more than likely it is your motherboard I was just stating that the same stuff is on the video cards and fails same way and often has a coil whine before hand out of experience but no I doubt it is the video card in your case.


----------



## steven88

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/845/79bl.jpg/

Pictures of my new build. I'm very impressed with this Asus Hero mobo....good job Asus!









So far I'm 4.6ghz and 1.23v. Definitely an above average sample. I'm hoping for some 4.7ghz or possibly 4.8ghz on non synthetics


----------



## Cyro999

Avx2 synthetics are crazy. 115w cpu package power at 4ghz 1.1v, can't imagine what it would be like at higher









Break out the x264. Utilizes avx2 to accelerate encoding without blowing everything up and seems to fail haswell quite fast and harshly if unstable (though it's not hard on RAM)


----------



## klepp0906

Yea non synthetics I'm in windows well over 5ghz and can run 5 stable at reasonable temps, but I have it so engrained in my brain that its not truly stable that way that I just can't do it lol. It will pass hyperpi it will even pass IBT on very high (maximum w 32gb just takes too damn long), I can even pass small fft, but something about prime blend just kills me every time. It's not the ram, and its certainly not temps because small fft is like 25% warmer, I just can't figure it out. 4.9 is it for me. Temps start getting outta control exponentially after 4.8 Atleast on my chip/


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *klepp0906*
> 
> Yea non synthetics I'm in windows well over 5ghz and can run 5 stable at reasonable temps, but I have it so engrained in my brain that its not truly stable that way that I just can't do it lol. It will pass hyperpi it will even pass IBT on very high (maximum w 32gb just takes too damn long), I can even pass small fft, but something about prime blend just kills me every time. It's not the ram, and its certainly not temps because small fft is like 25% warmer, I just can't figure it out. 4.9 is it for me. Temps start getting outta control exponentially after 4.8 Atleast on my chip/


Just do what you do for a week. If you crash then it's not stable. If not you're good. It's an excuse to play BF3 all day.

If you ever Bsod just remember OC could be a possibility. If it gets too bad, just turn down one multiplier, all stability is back to normal.

No sweat.
Same here, I got fed up with 4.6. Turned to 4.5, now rock solid Prime stable. It's not like you lose something big for finding out you bsod later. Right there and then you decide (assuming you can't stablize with tweaking) if the bsoding occurs too often for your taste. If so, turn multiplier down one. No harm no foul. You lost like 30 seconds of your life. If you decide it's still worth it, you still lost nothing because you've decided what you've just received was worth it.

The only thing is if you Bsod later when you thought you were stable, it's a surprise event, but that's more psychological than anything else.


----------



## klepp0906

Ughg let me tell ya. I missed SOOO much gaming time trying to dial ALL my voltages in to within .05v of stability, I wish I could/would have taken your approach. TBH I did for awhile At some point though I decided there was some merit in fully stressing the sytem. Perhaps just knowing if I ever crashed it wasn't my OC or settings so I could look elsehere. (tbh you uslally never do at this point) The tradeoff iscertainly clockspeed though. Sometimes quite a bit (few hundred MHz)

Im still stupefied at how much higher my cpu runs at the same voltages im stable in prime with. We are talking like 4.8 prime stable and 5.3 hanging out in windows and doing normal stuff like surfing. Same volts mind you. The minute I click start on prime it hardlocks though. I have to reset the pc which is a sign of inadequate voltage.


----------



## Menphisto

Omg , i called asus and they send me a New board tomorrow with morning express







(f*** yeah) Maybe i was a little bit angry on the phone


----------



## Jodiuh

Grats!


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *klepp0906*
> 
> Ughg let me tell ya. I missed SOOO much gaming time trying to dial ALL my voltages in to within .05v of stability, I wish I could/would have taken your approach. TBH I did for awhile At some point though I decided there was some merit in fully stressing the sytem. Perhaps just knowing if I ever crashed it wasn't my OC or settings so I could look elsehere. (tbh you uslally never do at this point) The tradeoff iscertainly clockspeed though. Sometimes quite a bit (few hundred MHz)
> 
> Im still stupefied at how much higher my cpu runs at the same voltages im stable in prime with. We are talking like 4.8 prime stable and 5.3 hanging out in windows and doing normal stuff like surfing. Same volts mind you. The minute I click start on prime it hardlocks though. I have to reset the pc which is a sign of inadequate voltage.


What're you doing with VRIN and what's your Vcore at? Ring volts? Uncore multi also? I didn't see your other posts if you made any, but maybe you got a ton of headroom and a sick chip if you can boot up multi's like that. It would be amazing if something silly was catching you out and anchoring clockspeeds down

I can't even boot into windows at 4.7 (i think? maybe i can, but DEFINATELY not 4.8) with my 4.6 stable volts, but i've tightened them really sharply over the last 3 months


----------



## klepp0906

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> What're you doing with VRIN and what's your Vcore at? Ring volts? Uncore multi also? I didn't see your other posts if you made any, but maybe you got a ton of headroom and a sick chip if you can boot up multi's like that. It would be amazing if something silly was catching you out and anchoring clockspeeds down
> 
> I can't even boot into windows at 4.7 (i think? maybe i can, but DEFINATELY not 4.8) with my 4.6 stable volts, but i've tightened them really sharply over the last 3 months


Currently I'm at 4.8
1.475v
4.6 uncore
1.375 ring
2.2 vrin
.2 sa/ioa/iod

Max temp on the hottest core hits 80 but I think my ram and/or something else is causing instability somewhere. I usually take much less voltage on the core which maxes my temps at about 73-75 but since i moved up to 4 dimms of 1866 (vs 2 1600) its gotten a bit screwy.
Not to mention its the epitome of frustrating having to run prime for hours on end to find out if one change got you stable or not, only to do it again









Ffxiv went live on the 27th and I've yet to play and that is why I built this thing lol. Prime blend is a big reason why. That and my OCD lol. Curse IMC's!


----------



## Doug2507

Holy **** that's a lot of voltage!! What cooling you running?


----------



## Jodiuh

1.475?! Wow.

What're you @...like 300 watts on that thing, lol!


----------



## rickcooperjr

yes I agree that is alot of voltage I dont see how you remain under the thermal limit unless you are on phase change or LN2 and such PLZ check your CPU for thermal throttling this will occur even on set clocks CPU will downclock to save itself. I have yet to see a haswell run at that voltage without issues with temps even on insane liquid cooling like my setup and after delidding. I have 1/2 inch tubing / 2x swiftech mcp655 pumps / XSPC raystorm / and a V8 copper brass 5 core car radiator attached to my setup with 6x 240mm fans on it / also custom made coolant I make myself that works better than pure distilled water in heat transfer and still protects and lubricates everything and I was still hitting thermal limit even after delidding at less voltage than you. Haswell out of first hand experience heats up like a nuclear reactor as soon as you start messing with voltage especialy 1.4v+ it goes into full meltdown mode so 1.475v i see a bit hard to swallow and staying within the temp range you said 73c-75c doesnt sound right at all.

oh here is proof of my cooling setup pics are a bit older and things have been upgraded a bit since the first 5 are the most recent pics http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2779392 is a cpuz of that rig in first 5 pics of a stable 5ghz yes stable 90% of time and never gets over 55c on that overkill cooling even when handbrake rendering x264 video http://s1203.photobucket.com/user/rickcooperjr/library/?sort=3&page=1 the cooling system with car radiator I call my torture rack I need to put more recent pics on there which I will soon I didnt care about looks the rigs I put on that particular cooling are my personal rigs I use to torture and dont realy care much about my big rig has a similar setup but alot prettier.

I believe you need to test the setup and show proof of these clocks being sucessfull runs in like prime / IBT / or even better a successfull render of x264 video with handbrake which is in my eyes the best test to run it will put ram and CPU thru the ringer and if there is a weak link it will break it lol.


----------



## Menphisto

I need some help for setting up my fan profiles (only CPU Fans) my case Fans are setup for silent settings so CPU fan also quiet as possible (its an air cooler). I must setup the temp for min. Fan speed and max. Fan speed.....


----------



## Alxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *klepp0906*
> 
> Currently I'm at 4.8
> 1.475v
> 4.6 uncore
> 1.375 ring
> 2.2 vrin
> .2 sa/ioa/iod
> 
> Max temp on the hottest core hits 80 but I think my ram and/or something else is causing instability somewhere. I usually take much less voltage on the core which maxes my temps at about 73-75 but since i moved up to 4 dimms of 1866 (vs 2 1600) its gotten a bit screwy.
> Not to mention its the epitome of frustrating having to run prime for hours on end to find out if one change got you stable or not, only to do it again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ffxiv went live on the 27th and I've yet to play and that is why I built this thing lol. Prime blend is a big reason why. That and my OCD lol. Curse IMC's!


You seem to have quite high voltages for Vrin, ring. And why do you use such high uncore frequency ?
Threre is only minor performance gains in certain benchmarks, but you will need to much ring voltage instead. Why not lower this to 40 or 42. It is also more difficult to get high uncore multi stable than 40. Are you sure you need 2.2 Vrin. Did you try lowering vrin and different llc settings ?
For instance I need 1,87 Vrin, 1,14 ring and 1,36 Vcore for 4,8 Ghz with uncore x39. What System do you use ?

Major advantage of Prime95 CustomFFT: you may stress certain voltages.
864K/1344K for VCore
720K for VTT = analog / digital I/O
768K for VCCSA / System Agent
448K for Input Voltage / VCCIN / VRIN (different names for different mobo brands)
512K/576K for Cache/VRing Voltage


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menphisto*
> 
> I need some help for setting up my fan profiles (only CPU Fans) my case Fans are setup for silent settings so CPU fan also quiet as possible (its an air cooler). I must setup the temp for min. Fan speed and max. Fan speed.....


need help setting up fan profiles and such good luck with haswell and doing so especially if going to overclock you are trying to make a ferrari perform like a ferrari yet forcing it to sound like a geo metro with performance or enthusiast CPU's come heat which requires more fan speed and better coolers to keep the temps down so good luck if you do get it quiet it will likely get quite hot under load it is the nature of the game if going to play with the big dogs and play with the big boys going to have to comprimise somewhere especially if going air cooling meening silence is likely not going to be an option that will work or keep CPU in safe acceptable temps.

look at it this way with performance comes more heat requiring more cooling same when goes into cars and such also total airflow becomes a factor silent case with low airflow will turn inside if the case / tower into an oven and heat is #1 killer of electronics so GPU / CPU / ram / motherboard / and power supply temps will all go up because of lack of airflow inside tower / case and overtime it will get worse due to dust and such.


----------



## klepp0906

Ask and u shall receive I suppose (screenshots). Though I've never been asked to prove I have a slightly above average overclock at high voltage. Like I said, I think my ram or something else is causing instability. I can run all stress tests at lower voltages but prime blend is the bane of my existence. Until I get that to pass Atleast 8 hours, ill never get it outta my head.

I am most definately not on phase, I wish. And use your noodle, if I was on that - let alone dice or LN my temps would be more like -80









I'm running ek blocks on my 480s (they hit 41 under load) and a supremacy on my cpu. (Its delid and ran naked) I use the same pump as everyone (mcp655)
And it's all being cooled with 2 xspc Rx series rads. A 360 and a 240.

Fan wise I have ungentle typhoon ap31s (150cfm)

Ill get pics up when I get home


----------



## klepp0906

Oh and the high uncore, I'm OCD - it KILLS me I can't run them 1/1. I could certainly dump more heat if it weren't for that. I ran 5.0 stable but it took me 1.625v and I actually cotemplated that 24/7 lol. IBT hits 90 though and we will be turning on the heat soon so I figured id better not









Although once my 780s arrive I will be able to get rid of all these 480s and hopefully run a little cooler lol!


----------



## TheHunter

^
Lower Vccin to max 1.95v, Intel recommends as optimal 1.80v (max 2.30v), this is ~ 0.4-0.6v gap between cpuv and Vccin voltage.


If you plan to run at those voltages, especially Vccin you're about to kill it very Very soon.

About cache vring, it wont have any real difference if its at 40 or 46x, really. Only extra heat and voltage. I bet you would need ~1.15v for 42x. I did some testing in Cinebench11.5 and I actually got worse results at higher cache vring 44x then at lower 41x.
Also think of this cache vring as north bridge, just like by old i7 900 series (those had 2400 or 2800mhz if im not mistaken and it oc'ed poor)

Anyhow I did some Oc tweaking and here is my stable 4.7Ghz @ 1.283v, Vccin auto - 1.79v, cache vring 42x @ 1.137v, llc6, optimized PWM, 130% power limit; ram Oc'ed to 2200mhz

  


Max temp per core in x264 avx benchmark was 76-73-72-64C

4.8Ghz booted at 1.28v, but wasnt stable in OS until at 1.31v

4.9Ghz booted at 1.29v and to OS only halfway... I didnt test further

5ghz booted at 1.30v and to OS only halfway, I guess I could get away with ~ 1.35v but im kinda scarred to run at that voltage lol


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *klepp0906*
> 
> Ask and u shall receive I suppose (screenshots). Though I've never been asked to prove I have a slightly above average overclock at high voltage. Like I said, I think my ram or something else is causing instability. I can run all stress tests at lower voltages but prime blend is the bane of my existence. Until I get that to pass Atleast 8 hours, ill never get it outta my head.
> 
> I am most definately not on phase, I wish. And use your noodle, if I was on that - let alone dice or LN my temps would be more like -80
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm running ek blocks on my 480s (they hit 41 under load) and a supremacy on my cpu. (Its delid and ran naked) I use the same pump as everyone (mcp655)
> And it's all being cooled with 2 xspc Rx series rads. A 360 and a 240.
> 
> Fan wise I have ungentle typhoon ap31s (150cfm)
> 
> Ill get pics up when I get home


New rule: When somebody mentions "prime" they have to mention the Prime version.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheHunter*
> 
> ^
> Lower Vccin to max 1.95v, Intel recommends as optimal 1.80v (max 2.30v), this is ~ 0.4-0.6v gap between cpuv and Vccin voltage.
> 
> 
> If you plan to run at those voltages, especially Vccin you're about to kill it very Very soon.
> 
> About cache vring, it wont have any real difference if its at 40 or 46x, really. Only extra heat and voltage. I bet you would need ~1.15v for 42x. I did some testing in Cinebench11.5 and I actually got worse results at higher cache vring 44x then at lower 41x.
> Also think of this cache vring as north bridge, just like by old i7 900 series (those had 2400 or 2800mhz if im not mistaken and it oc'ed poor)
> 
> Anyhow I did some Oc tweaking and here is my stable 4.7Ghz @ 1.283v, Vccin auto - 1.79v, cache vring 42x @ 1.137v, llc6, optimized PWM, 130% power limit; ram Oc'ed to 2200mhz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Max temp per core in x264 avx benchmark was 76-73-72-64C
> 
> 4.8Ghz booted at 1.28v, but wasnt stable in OS until at 1.31v
> 
> 4.9Ghz booted at 1.29v and to OS only halfway... I didnt test further
> 
> 5ghz booted at 1.30v and to OS only halfway, I guess I could get away with ~ 1.35v but im kinda scarred to run at that voltage lol


I don't trust Intel's info on voltage. It's always been too conservative.


----------



## TheHunter

Well I know one reviewer @ techpowerup and he killed around ten 47x0K testing various voltages for OC guide review., and he specifically said dont go over 2.0v by Vccin, even 1.95v is kinda dangerous in the longer term..


----------



## steven88

Hey guys, how reputable are the following synthetic stress testers?

- AIDA64
- Prime 95 27.9
- Prime 95 28.1
- Intel Burn Test latest

Is AIDA64 any good at catching bad OCs? Last I heard it was "certified" for Haswell, but it wasn't any good at catching bad OCs. For example, folks would go 12+ hours of AIDA64 but fail within 15 minutes of BF3....something like that.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steven88*
> 
> Hey guys, how reputable are the following synthetic stress testers?
> 
> - AIDA64
> - Prime 95 27.9
> - Prime 95 28.1
> - Intel Burn Test latest
> 
> Is AIDA64 any good at catching bad OCs? Last I heard it was "certified" for Haswell, but it wasn't any good at catching bad OCs. For example, folks would go 12+ hours of AIDA64 but fail within 15 minutes of BF3....something like that.


Use prime 27.9 if you don't use any programs that use avx2 otherwise use the lastest prime.

If you're gaming 27.9 is a very good stress test.


----------



## TheHunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steven88*
> 
> Hey guys, how reputable are the following synthetic stress testers?
> 
> - AIDA64
> - Prime 95 27.9
> - Prime 95 28.1
> - Intel Burn Test latest
> 
> Is AIDA64 any good at catching bad OCs? Last I heard it was "certified" for Haswell, but it wasn't any good at catching bad OCs. For example, folks would go 12+ hours of AIDA64 but fail within 15 minutes of BF3....something like that.


Well I as stable in Prime95, Aida and IBT but failed in Bf3 too, I then tweaked the voltage around Bf3 64player b2k until it stopped bsod or freeze.

Imo all these stress tests are kinda useless use real world apps and game benchmarks to see whats up..

3dmark vantage cpu test looped
Metro2033 @ high benchmark
Resident Evil 6 benchmark , 5 too even more.
FFXIV reborn
Hitman Absolution
Tombraider 2013
MaxPayne3
NaturalSelection2
SleepingDogs
Grid2

All these will crash for sure on unstable Oc - also use 720p reso by benchmarks to stress cpu to max.

edit:

X264 (avx) benchmark is also a good stability indicator, if it crashes with x264.exe stopped working then you're almost stable, raise 0.2-0.5v and test again.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheHunter*
> 
> Well I know one reviewer @ techpowerup and he killed around ten 47x0K testing various voltages for OC guide review., and he specifically said dont go over 2.0v by Vccin, even 1.95v is kinda dangerous in the longer term..


And longer term hasn't even occurred yet, nobody really knows yet. All we have are assumptions.

On the other hand I don't think anybody needs over 2v. By the time you need it you probably know you're going to blow up your chip via vcore.


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheHunter*
> 
> Well I know one reviewer @ techpowerup and he killed around ten 47x0K testing various voltages for OC guide review., and he specifically said dont go over 2.0v by Vccin, even 1.95v is kinda dangerous in the longer term..
> 
> 
> 
> And longer term hasn't even occurred yet, nobody really knows yet. All we have are assumptions.
> On the other hand I don't think anybody needs over 2v. By the time you need it you probably know you're going to blow up your chip via vcore.
Click to expand...

he is running 2.2v vrin which is suicide in my eyes apparently he likes the chances of frying the chip within a couple months maybe even weeks or days why dont you just point a 38 revolver at your machine with 1 random round in the revolver and play russian rullet with the machine.

I have always been known to push stuff but man that is nuts voltage and I dont know how long it will last you it might fry tonight who knows maybe tommorow you might as well be cranking a 500hp shot of nitrous to a stock mustang or comaro something in end will end badly likely with a bit of smoke maybe even flames involved.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> he is running 2.2v vrin which is suicide in my eyes apparently he likes the chances of frying the chip within a couple months maybe even weeks or days why dont you just point a 38 revolver at your machine with 1 random round in the revolver and play russian rullet with the machine.
> 
> I have always been known to push stuff but man that is nuts voltage and I dont know how long it will last you it might fry tonight who knows maybe tommorow you might as well be cranking a 500hp shot of nitrous to a stock mustang or comaro something in end will end badly likely with a bit of smoke maybe even flames involved.


It's very hard to read your posts because each paragraph is one sentence. 

One report of death at 2.2v. I know a person running above that no problems. So who knows?


----------



## GaMbi2004

Great guide Darkwizzie!
Just read it and skimmed the replies.

I have a few questions for you guys:

I had 4.6GHz stable @ 1.3v stress testing with IBT, Prime95 and AIDA64 for a day and a half.
Thinking everything was good, I started folding on full (100% CPU, 100% GPU) and crashed -_-
BSOD 0x000101, so I upped the VCore. 1.32, 1.33, 1.34 and now 1.35v
1.35v in BIOS, HWMonitor reads 1.376 when [email protected] is running full, 1.38+ when stress testing

I am trying to get ready for the foldathon the 23rd-25th.

My settings is as follows:
Core 4.6GHz
Ring core 4.4GHz
VCCIN 1.9v
VCore 1.35v
Ring Vcore 1.25v
EIST off
adaptive off

Is it normal to have a seemingly stable CPU at 1.3v and still crashing at 1.34 when folding? Should I raise VCore even more if im still crashing at 1.35?
My temps is not a problem.. and wont be untill I hit 1.4v or above.
I havent played with LLC, PPL, Offsets or any other stuff (since I dont really know what all of them do)

Could the GPU bring down the system? :S It haven't let me down in any games / stress tests, so kinda doubt it.
It is +140mhz on core and +500 on mem, but I put it back to stock after the first [email protected] crash, and still got BSOD.

Darkwizzie since we got same Board and CPU, maybe you could share some of your settings? especially the offsets if you use them?
I know my chip falls short for an average chip.. but I'm happy with 4.6 if I can get it stable.

Thanks!


----------



## BoredErica

Your chip should be average or slightly above average chip.

I think LLC PPL won't do much. You might have limited success with Io/SA voltages. I was going for 4.6ghz as well but I was getting bsod sporadically. Could be after 5 minutes of work, or after continuous 24 hours of work. It varies a lot.

You could try playing around with input voltage. Limited data suggests it might be related. Emphasis on limited. One thing that might be worth doing is taking the uncore and ram back to stock but stressing with folding instead. Finally, you still have voltage wiggle room, so give that a try too.

Once you hit the higher frequencies, 4.6, for example, it becomes harder and harder to pinpoint what exactly is causing the bsods, and if you're unlucky you're going to be spending a long time ironing out what's what. There are many variables and how they interact with all the other variables is kind of a mystery. But I definately wouldn't give up without at least giving my suggestions a shot. If you're IBT, Prime stable for sure then you can't be TOO far off from stability.


----------



## GaMbi2004

Io/SA voltages, what is this? dont see anything like this in BIOS.

Input voltage is VCCIN yes?
I tried with 1.8 (stock) 1.9 and 2.0. didnt want to go any higher.
Quote:


> Could be after 5 minutes of work, or after continuous 24 hours of work. It varies a lot.


Hmm.. so might not be stable after all. and [email protected] just pushes it over the top.

If / when I get my next BSOD I will try lower ram to? 1600?
maybe lowering the ring core to see if that helps (as I read here, it might)

Thanks!

*Edit*
Just noticed Im running 1600mhz on ram ATM (forgot I change it after last BSOD, Lol)
so if no BSOD, Ill put it back to 1866 and see how it goes


----------



## Womper

No luck with per-core overclocking; 48x for 1 & 2 cores active and 47x for 3 & 4 cores active crashes in my games. I'm guessing I'd need my 48x voltages to pull that off, so it's pointless. Games showed only a few barely measurable blips of 48x here and there anyways, so there's nothing to gain.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaMbi2004*
> 
> Io/SA voltages, what is this? dont see anything like this in BIOS.
> 
> Input voltage is VCCIN yes?
> I tried with 1.8 (stock) 1.9 and 2.0. didnt want to go any higher.
> Hmm.. so might not be stable after all. and [email protected] just pushes it over the top.
> 
> If / when I get my next BSOD I will try lower ram to? 1600?
> maybe lowering the ring core to see if that helps (as I read here, it might)
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> *Edit*
> Just noticed Im running 1600mhz on ram ATM (forgot I change it after last BSOD, Lol)
> so if no BSOD, Ill put it back to 1866 and see how it goes


Well, by work I mean chess. Chess is also 100% load on all cores.

Io voltages are like Io Analog, Io Digital voltage, SA is... I think it just says SA in bios.


----------



## GaMbi2004

IBT, Prime and AIDA uses 100% too.
Im fairly sure I would pass chess as well.
My only problem is when running [email protected]
Have been running full for 7 hours now, still nothing







so fingers crossed I hit the right VCore with 1.35


----------



## BoredErica

Alright good luck, tell us how it goes. Bring us the good news!


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaMbi2004*
> 
> IBT, Prime and AIDA uses 100% too.
> Im fairly sure I would pass chess as well.
> My only problem is when running [email protected]
> Have been running full for 7 hours now, still nothing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so fingers crossed I hit the right VCore with 1.35


i'm not sure if this is applicable or not. but i'll just say it.

people say too much voltage is also bad as too much voltage, right?

what LLC are you using? if you are not using LLC or using a lower level, maybe when you run the real stress testers like Prime, the VRIN drops to a voltage that is stable, but at when you are not stressing that much (even though it is still 100% CPU usage), the VRIN might be higher. so maybe your low level LLC (or higher input voltage) is making you unstable?

who knows.


----------



## BoredErica

I am using my settings for 4.6ghz on 4.5ghz. No stability issues at all.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Intel recommends as optimal 1.80v


Intel does not report optimal as 1.8v, that's their DEFAULT value with droop. Lower or higher can be better and not dangerous. More is not always better.


----------



## GaMbi2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> i'm not sure if this is applicable or not. but i'll just say it.
> 
> people say too much voltage is also bad as too much voltage, right?
> 
> what LLC are you using? if you are not using LLC or using a lower level, maybe when you run the real stress testers like Prime, the VRIN drops to a voltage that is stable, but at when you are not stressing that much (even though it is still 100% CPU usage), the VRIN might be higher. so maybe your low level LLC (or higher input voltage) is making you unstable?
> 
> who knows.


Sure







but im fairly sure my chip need around this much (1.3 - 1.35) maybe a tat higher.
I had a BSOD shortly after my last post, so I lowered Ring core to "auto" and im now back at around 7 hours of [email protected] with 1080p movie playing in the background.. if this works, I will try and lower my Vcore again.

No I havent touched LLC since I know next to nothing about those features








VRIN is same as VCCIN yes? it is set to 1.9v in BIOS and HWMonitor says 1.888 when idling 1.904-1.920 when folding full or stress testing (IBT) so I guess that is just fine?


----------



## Anusha

indeed VCCIO-A, VCCIO-D, VCCSA can make a difference. for example, i used overkill volts to make my 4.4GHz stable.

with RAM at 1333/9/9/9/24/1.5V, uncore at 35x, core at 44x i set the following volts and managed to run OCCT for 8hrs. this is the longest i've managed to run at 4.4GHz.

Vcore: 1.29V
Uncore voltage: 1.15V
VCCSA: +0.2V offset
VCCIO-D: +0.2V offset
VCCIO-A: +0.2V offset
VCCIN: 1.95V LLC extreme

i know they are overkill, so i've started dropping the volts slowly and test.

i have managed to run my RAM at 1600/1.35V!!!

*then i dropped all VCCIO-A, VCCIO-D, VCCSA to stock (0V offset), and it BSODed within 10min*. so either one of them or a combination of them need a voltage boost. i don't know what it is yet.

now i'm upping the uncore while i can. lateron will lower the volts. uncore at 39x without any other change (means, VCCSA, VCCIO at +0.2V offset). so far so good. into 15min OCCT.


----------



## BoredErica

Once I hit the wall trying to get to 4.6 from 4.5, things got a lot dicier. Voltage is too high, to jump past the wall I had to make sacrifices, such as ditching synthetics alltogether. Ironing out instability over a myriad of factors is quite difficult once I tried to get past the wall. At 4.5 basically it was Vcore, that was basically it. Don't put a stupid uncore, etc, and it runs fine. 4.6, I ended up running around working Io, SA, input voltages, etc. Right now I'm back to 4.5 because I need the reliability for my work right now, I can have any crashes. But maybe in a week or so I will go back and try to slowly change each setting and figure out what's really going on.

I DID set to 2.0v for VCCIN and just called it a day as far as that specific setting was concerned. I tried 1.9, but that's a voltage difference of 0.1v, too high to fine tuning and fine testing for stability.


----------



## GaMbi2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> indeed VCCIO-A, VCCIO-D, VCCSA can make a difference. for example, i used overkill volts to make my 4.4GHz stable.
> 
> with RAM at 1333/9/9/9/24/1.5V, uncore at 35x, core at 44x i set the following volts and managed to run OCCT for 8hrs. this is the longest i've managed to run at 4.4GHz.
> 
> Vcore: 1.29V
> Uncore voltage: 1.15V
> VCCSA: +0.2V offset
> VCCIO-D: +0.2V offset
> VCCIO-A: +0.2V offset
> VCCIN: 1.95V LLC extreme
> 
> i know they are overkill, so i've started dropping the volts slowly and test.
> 
> i have managed to run my RAM at 1600/1.35V!!!
> 
> *then i dropped all VCCIO-A, VCCIO-D, VCCSA to stock (0V offset), and it BSODed within 10min*. so either one of them or a combination of them need a voltage boost. i don't know what it is yet.
> 
> now i'm upping the uncore while i can. lateron will lower the volts. uncore at 39x without any other change (means, VCCSA, VCCIO at +0.2V offset). so far so good. into 15min OCCT.


Sweet!! Now we are cooking!
Sounds like the same thing Darkwizzie suggested







I was just too tired to understand it









I will definitely play around with this! sounds promising.

It is just SUCH a pain in the *** that I have to run [email protected] for 7-12 hours before crash.. gonna take some time, thats for sure!


----------



## Menphisto

Is an avg temp of 65C ok while gaming ?


----------



## Chomuco

new AIDA ..!!


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menphisto*
> 
> Is an avg temp of 65C ok while gaming ?


Yes. You're fine.


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menphisto*
> 
> Is an avg temp of 65C ok while gaming ?


yep. keep it below 80C max and you should be OK.


----------



## GaMbi2004

Just short of 10 hours folding without BSOD now








I think Uncore back on Auto did the trick. lets give it another 10 and see how it goes








I will still look into those other settings! just dont know if it is gonna be before or after the foldathon







rather not screw it up just before it starts

















Look what I maid while testing ^^
a homemade backplate for my GPU (for looks only!)

Before / After








Turned out great ! ^^ more pics can be found in my build log in about 30 min if anyone should be interested.


----------



## ChrisB17

Just got my 4670k in the mail. Its batch L313B434. Bad or good? I have a feeling bad.


----------



## vs17e

I have the 4770k with the Asus z87 pro motherboard and something seems to be puzzling me. I'm stable in everything I do, games such as BF3, Skyrim, Crysis 3, and others, and even stable for hours on any cpu stability test without AVX. But as soon as I use that fpu setting to have avx instructions thrown at my cpu, it BSODs super fast. I know I won't utilize AVX instructions, but should I push voltages higher for stability under them?

I have it at 4.4ghz 1.255v with the cache ratio at 40 w/ 1.15v on the cache voltage using 2133 XMP ram


----------



## Cyro999

You will use avx instructions, just not in the way that linpack etc would. If you're stable in x264 benchmark 5.0.1 (will use avx2 instructions in a real world way) then you're fine IMO


----------



## batman900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vs17e*
> 
> I have the 4770k with the Asus z87 pro motherboard and something seems to be puzzling me. I'm stable in everything I do, games such as BF3, Skyrim, Crysis 3, and others, and even stable for hours on any cpu stability test without AVX. But as soon as I use that fpu setting to have avx instructions thrown at my cpu, it BSODs super fast. I know I won't utilize AVX instructions, but should I push voltages higher for stability under them?
> 
> I have it at 4.4ghz 1.255v with the cache ratio at 40 w/ 1.15v on the cache voltage using 2133 XMP ram


Kinda up to you. It's a mental thing for me, I want my cpu to be able to do everything it was made for so I run 4.2 at the same voltage that would be stable at 4.4 just so I wont bsod in AVX.


----------



## batman900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisB17*
> 
> Just got my 4670k in the mail. Its batch L313B434. Bad or good? I have a feeling bad.


From the chips I tried 313 and 307 were the worst. 312 was the best.


----------



## ChrisB17

Was that 4770k or 4670k?


----------



## [CyGnus]

4770k here batch 316 and does 4.5GHz @ 1.25v 24/7


----------



## Chomuco

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Batch list

-4770K-

L251A899 (LN2 benchable at 5.7-5.8 max with 1.85v, 6,2 max)
L306B335 (no 5 ghz on air, 5.7 GHz max on dice)
L307B812 (no 5 ghz on air)
L307B243 (1.375v 2C/2T: 4650MHz SPi32M, max 5.5 GHz on SS)
L307B263 (5,9 max on LN2)
L308B202 (5 Ghz 1,6 V)
L308B202 (6,2 GHz max, 1,75 V)
L308B508 (5 GHz boot below 1,5 v impossible)
L309B316 (4.4GHz 3dmark05 ,06 with 1.35v 4.5GHz with 1.36 short benchable)
L309B316 (4900MHz, 1.45v 2C/2T)
L310B479 (4750MHz/ 4GHz Uncore, 4C/4T, SPi32M @ 1.375v. Less = crash, 5,6 max on LN2)
L310B479 (no 5ghz on air/water)
L310B479 (1.2625V 5.0GHz on Air)
L310B487 (5,1 GHz 1M at 1,284 4C/8) good
L310B487 (4,8 GHz 32m at 1,15 V)
L310B488 (5,2 GHz Cinebench 1,249 V @ -40°C) good
L310B488 (4,7 at 1,28 primestable)
L310B488 (5 GHz 1,38 V 32m, 6,35 GHz 1M)
L310B488 (5 GHz 1,40 V 32m, 6,25 GHz 1M)
L310B488 (1.5v 5ghz - 6.2 ghz 1m -127CB)
L310B488 (1.4v 5ghz - 6.3 ghz 1m -127CB)
L310B488 (2C/2T. 4.9GHz 32M @ 1.375v. 5.0GHz = BSOD)
L310B488 (1.38v 5ghz - 6.35 ghz 1m -127CB / 6.08ghz wprime 32 / 5.988ghz wprime 1024 & cinebench)
L310B488 (5ghz 4c8t @ 1.385 on h100)
L310B489 (4,6 1,20V on water 32m)
L310B491 (1,22 5ghz 32m)
L310B491 (5 ghz 32m 1,182v, 1,20v firestrike)
L310B491 (5 GHz 4/8 @ 1.35v @ 6.7 GHz CPU-Z 1 core, 1 core boot 6.5 GHz, can't run spi 32M)
L310B491 (5 GHz 4/8 @ 1.275v @ CPU-Z not tested though, but boots 6.5 GHz 4 core @ 1.8v and 32M) good
L310B491 (4.9GHz at 1.35v. It would run up to 5.4GHz at 1.4v superpi 1m on SS)
L310B492 (5,8 1m on dice)
L310B562 (5ghz 1,50 Volt boot on water)
L311B491 (5G 1/1 1.50 boot 1.60 32m )
L311B512 (1.41V 5GHZ. ln2 6.05 cinebench 6.3, 2D (-120))
L311B512 ([email protected] 4c/8t valid, [email protected] 4c/4t spi32m, LN2 [email protected] 4c/8t wprime1024 max 6,0 valid)
L311B512 (~6400valid 4c/4t, ~6350 1M/pifast, ~6150-6250 3D 4c/4t)
L311B514 (5ghz no boot)
L311B515 (4.5GHz / 1,064 V primestable)
L311B516 (5ghz 1,250 volt 1M stable, 6.6ghz 4c8t valid) good
L312B205 (5 GHz 1,6 V)
L312B208 (doesnt work on cold)
L312B323 (4,8 ghz at 1,26v on h20)
L312B323 (6,3 max ln2)
L312B329 (6,0 GHz max)
L312B329 (5,8 GHz max)
L312B332 (5Ghz 32M 4c 8t 1.28v dead stuck at post code 78)
L312B332 (6,1 max valid, 6,0 1m and pifast -128 cb)
L312B342 (wprime 32m 4c/8t at 5,2ghz with Water and about 1.35v, 5,8 cinebench dice)
L312B334 (4,7 at 1,26 valid on water)
L312B383 (5 GHz 1,35 V 32m and 01 stable)
L312B364 (4.9 GHz Cinebench 1,45 V on SS)
L312B376 (5 ghz boot below 1,45 V impossible)
L312B376 (1.33v 5ghz 32m, -132 CB, but only about 5.8 - 5.9 cinebench)
L312B383 (5 ghz with 1.36 V)
L312B508 (4700 MHz 32m 1,28 V)
L312B515 (4.6Ghz 1.19v 32m stable, 5.0Ghz 1.385v 32M stable)
L312B515 (5Ghz @1.35V spi32m 2c, ln2 valid 6374Mhz @1.785V.. CB -130)
L312B515 (6,8 ghz max on ln2) good
L312B518 (CPUZ 5699.8MHz volt 1.922volt on LN2 -120)
L312B541 (wont boot even 4.6 even past 1.3v)
L312B547 (4c/8t 1.258v boot and 32m)
L313B329 (5Ghz 1.25v bios stable IntelBurnTest Watercooler )
L313B673 (2C/2T @ 1.40v... failed 32M at 4700MHz)
L313B747 (1.35 for 4.5,5ghz not bootable)
L313B856 (max air 4,3 GHz. Can't even do 5 ghz at 1,45)
L313B878 (1.35 for 4.5,5ghz not bootable)
L313B848 (2C/2T: 5.95 GHz 1.8v max)
L313B991 (5 GHZ max @ 1.45V...Need to use LN2)
L313B991 (5.7 ghz 2c/2t cb -126, 4c/8t max boot 5.5 ghz cb -97)
L313B996 (LN2 max 5,8, 5000 MHz not possible below 1,40 Volt)
L313B999 (5ghz 1.22v)
L314B011 (4800 at 1,4v, 4700 at 1,35v AIDA PhotoworXX)
L314B011 (4900 at 1,4v, 4800 at 1,35v AIDA PhotoworXX)
L314B506 (4,7 ghz at 1,26 cinebench)
L314B506 (4,6 at 1,25 volt cinebench)
L314B506 (4700 at 1,4v, 4700 at 1,35v AIDA PhotoworXX)
L314B506 (5000 at 1,4v, 4900 at 1,35v AIDA PhotoworXX)
L314B506 (4800 at 1,4v AIDA PhotoworXX)
L314B506 (4800 at 1,4v, 4700 at 1,35v AIDA PhotoworXX)
L314B506 (4900 at 1,4v, 4800 at 1,35v AIDA PhotoworXX)
L314B506 (4800 at 1,4v AIDA PhotoworXX)
L314B506 (4700 at 1,4v, 4700 at 1,35v AIDA PhotoworXX)
L314B506 (4800 at 1,4v, 4700 at 1,35v AIDA PhotoworXX)
L314B528 (Won't even do Cinebench at 5.0 under my SS @ -50)
L315B357 (4.5 = 1.2v, 4.6 = 1.25v, 4.7 = 1.3v)
L315B371 (6450 1m 1.9 cb -125, 5 ghz 1.30 32m)
L315B373 (3DM05 inclusive CPU TEST 4c/4t @ 5 GHZ with 1.23V under single stage)
L315B407 (nice air clockers both 5ghz 1.35v but terrible ln2, max 6.1)
L315B407 (4,5 1,22 v primestable. 6,0 ghz max LN2)
L315B639 (cant run SPI 32M at 4.5ghz 4cores and 1.40vcore )
L316B170 (no boot 5 ghz 1,5 V)
L316B170 (6,122 32m on LN2)
L316B291 (1.46v for 4.7GHz)
L316B432 (4900 at 1,4v, 4900 at 1,35v AIDA PhotoworXX, 6000MHz 1core, 5700 4/8, CB -115°C)
L316B432 (4900 at 1,4v ,4800 at 1,35v AIDA PhotoworXX)
L317B761 (Not even 4.6GHz at 1.3v)

3312B707 (4.6GHz 1.4V Cinebench on air, 4.475GHz 1.3V XTU with peak of 88C)
3313B438 (1.35v 5ghz 4c8t boot xp, 1.385v 32m)

-4670K-
L251A899 (ES - 1.35v 4800 2c/2t 32m Ok, 1.575v 4900mhz FAIL)
L307B070 (4600 1,4 volt CPU Queen test in AIDA)
L307B070 (4500 1,4 volt CPU Queen test in AIDA)
L307B088 (4500 1,4 volt CPU Queen test in AIDA)
L307B088 (4700 1,4 volt CPU Queen test in AIDA)
L307B088 (4600 1,4 volt CPU Queen test in AIDA)
L310B514 (5 GHz boot 1,44 V)
L310B515 (4732MHz 1.4V all cores , 1M 4770 , OCCT stable 4583 MHz 1.352V)
L310B520 (4800 MHz 1,264v 32m, 4600 MHz 1,18 V prime)
L311B286 (5GHz, 1.45v 2C/2T = SPi32M)
L311B438 (1.4V for 5 GHZ on single stage)
L311B438 (4600 1,4 volt CPU Queen test in AIDA)
L311B438 (4600 1,4 volt CPU Queen test in AIDA)
L311B438 (4600 1,4 volt CPU Queen test in AIDA)
L312B140 (1M 6,2, 6,3 max valid, 5000 MHz @ 1,290 V (SuperPi32m 4C4T))
L312B250 (Prime 26.6 4,5GHz 1,18V, no 5ghz with 1,42v bootable)
L312B317 (5GHz, 1.37v 2C/2T = SPi32M)
L314B009 (6565 MHz max) good
L314B011 (4800 1,4 volt CPU Queen test in AIDA)
L314B011 (4700 1,4 volt CPU Queen test in AIDA)
L314B011 (4600 1,4 volt CPU Queen test in AIDA)
L314B011 (4700 1,4 volt CPU Queen test in AIDA)
L314A986 (32m: 4.6Ghz 1.17volts v.core, 5.0Ghz 1.37volts v.core)
L315B334 (wprime 1024m 6,15, 5ghz 32m at 1,40 volt)
L315B373 (XTU @ 5535 MHZ with 1.575V under LN2. boot 5700, 5800 with 1.85V but it isn't stable...CB only -105)
L315B388 (5 ghz/ 1.25v 32m pass )


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisB17*
> 
> Just got my 4670k in the mail. Its batch L313B434. Bad or good? I have a feeling bad.


----------



## ChrisB17

I see everything but 313 on 4670k.


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alxx*
> 
> You seem to have quite high voltages for Vrin, ring. And why do you use such high uncore frequency ?
> Threre is only minor performance gains in certain benchmarks, but you will need to much ring voltage instead. Why not lower this to 40 or 42. It is also more difficult to get high uncore multi stable than 40. Are you sure you need 2.2 Vrin. Did you try lowering vrin and different llc settings ?
> For instance I need 1,87 Vrin, 1,14 ring and 1,36 Vcore for 4,8 Ghz with uncore x39. What System do you use ?
> 
> Major advantage of Prime95 CustomFFT: you may stress certain voltages.
> 864K/1344K for VCore
> 720K for VTT = analog / digital I/O
> 768K for VCCSA / System Agent
> 448K for Input Voltage / VCCIN / VRIN (different names for different mobo brands)
> 512K/576K for Cache/VRing Voltage


This is interesting... how did you arrive at the different FFT sizes to test various voltages?


----------



## Cyro999

If you're interested, my L310B940 is ~1.22vcore for 4.5ghz ht on tightly tuned which gives full stability in avx1 (ibt and 27.9) as a side effect but i don't run avx2 stuff at such voltages because it would be suicide on mere high end air with fast RAM


----------



## Ovrclck

The folks over at hwbot have a list of batches going. Its a good read!
http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=73933

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> The folks over at hwbot have a list of batches going. Its a good read!
> http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=73933
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4


Their results consistently seem higher than what I'm seeing here. That's very odd.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisB17*
> 
> Just got my 4670k in the mail. Its batch L313B434. Bad or good? I have a feeling bad.


There's also a chart of results on first page of this thread.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaMbi2004*
> 
> Just short of 10 hours folding without BSOD now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think Uncore back on Auto did the trick. lets give it another 10 and see how it goes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will still look into those other settings! just dont know if it is gonna be before or after the foldathon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rather not screw it up just before it starts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look what I maid while testing ^^
> a homemade backplate for my GPU (for looks only!)
> 
> Before / After
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turned out great ! ^^ more pics can be found in my build log in about 30 min if anyone should be interested.


My guide says batch numbers don't matter.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaMbi2004*
> 
> Just short of 10 hours folding without BSOD now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think Uncore back on Auto did the trick. lets give it another 10 and see how it goes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will still look into those other settings! just dont know if it is gonna be before or after the foldathon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rather not screw it up just before it starts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look what I maid while testing ^^
> a homemade backplate for my GPU (for looks only!)
> 
> Before / After
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turned out great ! ^^ more pics can be found in my build log in about 30 min if anyone should be interested.


I want a backplate for my 7970 ghz edition, too large, needs the support. People were complaining on Newegg. I think it might warp long term over its own weight...


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Their results consistently seem higher than what I'm seeing here. That's very odd.
> 
> There's also a chart of results on first page of this thread.
> My guide says batch numbers don't matter.
> 
> I want a backplate for my 7970 ghz edition, too large, needs the support. People were complaining on Newegg. I think it might warp long term over its own weight...


At hwbot most of those aren't stability tested clocks, the voltage needed to boot 5Ghz & maybe run a light load like superpi is used for binning so a lot of the results are doing that.
The batches are still pretty random, but when several people get good results with identical batch it can show a better-than-average batch, although there can still be terrible chips with the same batch #.


----------



## Alxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> This is interesting... how did you arrive at the different FFT sizes to test various voltages?


I got these values from other forum. Unfortunately no one could answer me the question where these values originated.
But many members there do test their systems with those FFT values and I made positive experiences as well.
By testing these values with Prime 27.9 I made my I5 4670k very stable. Games, Handbrake, Cinebench, etc. no more crashes.
Also less time consuming to find instabilities with your overclock. Prime 27.9 1344K for 30 min is very good for Vcore.


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alxx*
> 
> I got these values from other forum. Unfortunately no one could answer me the question where these values originated.
> But many members there do test their systems with those FFT values and I made positive experiences as well.
> By testing these values with Prime 27.9 I made my I5 4670k very stable. Games, Handbrake, Cinebench, etc. no more crashes.
> Also less time consuming to find instabilities with your overclock. Prime 27.9 1344K for 30 min is very good for Vcore.


what sort of error do you get? 0x124 BSOD all the time or the error codes are different?


----------



## nonamed

I have a chance to get 4770k with OCing results like this:

The result is on air cooling. The Seller claims that it can easily hit 4.8GhZ but the temp. raise to 90C .

What do You think ? Is this chip worth trying ? I asked about the batch... Will update soon.

Thanks for Your opinions


----------



## Ivo81

Hello forum.

Since im more into overclocking these days i ran into some questions and thought this is the place to discuss them (these forums atleast, if this thread aint correct place to ask them please feel free to point me in right direction).

Anyway...

Im a proud owner of a:
Asus z87-Plus
Intel i5 4670k
Kingston 2133Mhz Hyper X 16GB
Zalman ZM-600w
Zalman [email protected]

Before i bought new platform i read up on Haswell and i was into opinion that even lousiest of boards can get up to [email protected] and some review with exactly same board and cpu got up to 4.6Ghz at same voltage.

Now i know that every board and cpu performs differently and im fine with that but i got few questions.

Atm my system runs on [email protected] adaptive/1.3V with RAM on 2133Mhz XMP and is solid stable, i can probably go bit further with higher voltage but not much.

1. How does higher voltage damage chip, is it because of something voltage does or is it due to heat generated?

2. Can PSU slow down the whole overclocking procedure?

3. Should i go for higher voltage to get to higher ghz (4.4 was my main goal while i bought it ) without damaging anything or do you have any other tips?

4. Why is Adaptive voltage not recommended while doing stress tests?

Some extra info. My quick stresstest with Adaptive voltage showed temps peaking 70c and cpu asking for not more than 1.37v while running at 4.3Ghz, even tho testing was ok i got bsod while playing Rome 2.
While keeping the voltage at 1.25 i cannot get any higher than 4.0Ghz (and yes ive lowered RAM MHz etc while testing).

Right now my temps are around 45 - 5c (max ive seen while playing) @4.2Ghz and 1.3V adaptive, and what ive read the treshhold is 85c so assuming the only problem coming from volt is heat i got plenty of headroom? or not?

Don't get me wrong im quite happy with 4.2Ghz but i am worried since i have read that one shouldn't go over 1.25V.
Sorry for the wall of text, but any info and tips are welcomed.
.


----------



## [CyGnus]

90ºc is pretty common for a 4770K @ that high my CPU at 4.5GHz in Aida 64 with 6gb ram usage hits 86ºc in x264 benchmark goes to 77ºc but if i use prime 95 it hits 100ºc


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nonamed*
> 
> I have a chance to get 4770k with OCing results like this:
> 
> The result is on air cooling. The Seller claims that it can easily hit 4.8GhZ but the temp. raise to 90C .
> 
> What do You think ? Is this chip worth trying ? I asked about the batch... Will update soon.
> 
> Thanks for Your opinions


Depends what stress it can take, ask him to run x264 bench


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ivo81*
> 
> Hello forum.
> 
> Since im more into overclocking these days i ran into some questions and thought this is the place to discuss them (these forums atleast, if this thread aint correct place to ask them please feel free to point me in right direction).
> 
> Anyway...
> 
> Im a proud owner of a:
> Asus z87-Plus
> Intel i5 4670k
> Kingston 2133Mhz Hyper X 16GB
> Zalman ZM-600w
> Zalman [email protected]
> 
> Before i bought new platform i read up on Haswell and i was into opinion that even lousiest of boards can get up to [email protected] and some review with exactly same board and cpu got up to 4.6Ghz at same voltage.
> 
> Now i know that every board and cpu performs differently and im fine with that but i got few questions.
> 
> Atm my system runs on [email protected] adaptive/1.3V with RAM on 2133Mhz XMP and is solid stable, i can probably go bit further with higher voltage but not much.
> 
> 1. How does higher voltage damage chip, is it because of something voltage does or is it due to heat generated?
> 
> 2. Can PSU slow down the whole overclocking procedure?
> 
> 3. Should i go for higher voltage to get to higher ghz (4.4 was my main goal while i bought it ) without damaging anything or do you have any other tips?
> 
> 4. Why is Adaptive voltage not recommended while doing stress tests?
> 
> Some extra info. My quick stresstest with Adaptive voltage showed temps peaking 70c and cpu asking for not more than 1.37v while running at 4.3Ghz, even tho testing was ok i got bsod while playing Rome 2.
> While keeping the voltage at 1.25 i cannot get any higher than 4.0Ghz (and yes ive lowered RAM MHz etc while testing).
> 
> Right now my temps are around 45 - 5c (max ive seen while playing) @4.2Ghz and 1.3V adaptive, and what ive read the treshhold is 85c so assuming the only problem coming from volt is heat i got plenty of headroom? or not?
> 
> Don't get me wrong im quite happy with 4.2Ghz but i am worried since i have read that one shouldn't go over 1.25V.
> Sorry for the wall of text, but any info and tips are welcomed.
> .


Imagine if I gave the light bulb double the power it was designed to take. It'll burn out in an instant. But if you give it only a bit more than the power it's supposed to have, it'll shine brighter than it should.

I don't think PSU has impact on OC provided the PSU is of decent quality.

Like the guide says, just stay out of too high temp or too high voltage, whichever you hit first.

Because as the guide says, stressing synthetics with adaptive causes extra voltage to be applied to the CPU. Not a little, a LOT of extra voltage which may suddenly take you into throttling point or damage the CPU by voltage.

I think you're confusing uncore voltage with core voltage. The uncore aka ring bus aka cache ratio voltage shouldn't really exceed 1.3 or 1.35v max to be pretty safe. In terms of core voltage, it should not exceed 1.45, 1.5v to prevent voltage degradation. I'm completely factoring heat out of the equation here. So you have plenty of voltage headroom.

Also CPU overclocking performance is now primarily based upon the CPU not the mobo.


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> The folks over at hwbot have a list of batches going. Its a good read!
> http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=73933
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4


OT, but how do u like tapatalk 4 vs 2? I don't get notifications for forums using the same layout as OCN in 2.


----------



## Doug2507

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nonamed*
> 
> I have a chance to get 4770k with OCing results like this:
> 
> The result is on air cooling. The Seller claims that it can easily hit 4.8GhZ but the temp. raise to 90C .
> 
> What do You think ? Is this chip worth trying ? I asked about the batch... Will update soon.
> 
> Thanks for Your opinions


Seems valid. I was hitting 90c with 27.9 with 48x1.25v. De-lidded and dropped temps down to 60deg. This was 27.9 2hr stable and XTU 9hr+ stable. Also on air.

If it's running [email protected] ask what voltage it was STABLE at with x48 as it might not scale so well. 1.3v for x47 isn't anything special from what i can gather. I'd be more interested in the voltage used as you can easily de-lid/water cool etc etc to drop the temps.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> 1.3v for x47 isn't anything special from what i can gather


Seems pretty good to me, i mean quite a bit above average


----------



## Doug2507

Suppose, looking at the stats on pg.1 [email protected] seems to be middle of the road so not too shabby! I guess just by the simple fact that it can do x47 is pretty good for Haswell, especially if it's stable at 4.8ghz. I'd still be interested in how it scales though!


----------



## BoredErica

4.7 at 1.3v is above average for sure.


----------



## Bullant

New chip,on water
http://postimage.org/


----------



## Jodiuh

Can't see anything in that pic on OCN mobile. I wish they would have just left the site alone...its still terrible slow.


----------



## Doug2507

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bullant*
> 
> New chip,on water
> http://postimage.org/


[email protected]?! congrats. What's the uncore with that? I ran a 6m33s but can't remember if that was x49/x46 or at x50/don't recall uncore. Is that on a 310?


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug2507*
> 
> [email protected]?! congrats. What's the uncore with that? I ran a 6m33s but can't remember if that was x49/x46 or at x50/don't recall uncore. Is that on a 310?


Hi, the uncore on that run was low from memory but im pretty sure I could put it to 5ghz by just upping uncore volts a little while keeping vcore volts the same.It is just a old custom water set up i use for testing cpu.Think my memory clocks are low on that run too


----------



## BoredErica

Just to be clear, if you've got a final overclock or close to a final overclock and it's ready for submission, copy and paste the form from the first page. I'm seeing a lot of pictures, I'm tired, my quick glances tell me those pictures are just regular pictures, correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Alxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> what sort of error do you get? 0x124 BSOD all the time or the error codes are different?


124,101,9C
The thing with Haswell I experienced is that not always 124 is Vcore, for instance I had not enough Vccin and Vring and got 124 errors.
101 supposed to be Vcore but I am not sure about that. I could solve 124 errors sometimes using more Vcore but sometimes more Vrin/Vring.
That is what makes it so time consuming. There are so many possibilities with Vrin,Vcore,Vring and LLC. And this is only if your Ram is Ok otherwise you can add SA and VccioD/A.
Even more possibilities. I also experienced the right amounts of Vrin and Vring were important to obtain stability. Wrong Vrin/llc or wrong Vring can mess up stability.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bullant*
> 
> New chip,on water
> http://postimage.org/


what batch bully ?


----------



## Ivo81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I think you're confusing uncore voltage with core voltage. The uncore aka ring bus aka cache ratio voltage shouldn't really exceed 1.3 or 1.35v max to be pretty safe. In terms of core voltage, it should not exceed 1.45, 1.5v to prevent voltage degradation. I'm completely factoring heat out of the equation here. So you have plenty of voltage headroom.
> 
> Also CPU overclocking performance is now primarily based upon the CPU not the mobo.


Im bit confused here now. So all the guides that say I shouldn't go over 1.25V are ment for "CPU Cache Voltage" not "CPU Core Voltage"? I haven't even changed Cache voltage its on auto.

My last conf was Asus P5Q with Q9400 and there I only raised the CPU to 3.4Ghz and never touched the voltages so bare with me.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ivo81*
> 
> Im bit confused here now. So all the guides that say I shouldn't go over 1.25V are ment for "CPU Cache Voltage" not "CPU Core Voltage"? I haven't even changed Cache voltage its on auto.
> 
> My last conf was Asus P5Q with Q9400 and there I only raised the CPU to 3.4Ghz and never touched the voltages so bare with me.


Depends what guide you're reading. Everybody has their own spin on what is or isn't safe BUT when guides say 1.25V or under for Vcore, they are really saying you will probably hit thermal issues higher than that voltage. But that varies on many factors, CPU cooler, ambient temps, stress test in question, delid or not, case airflow, your mood, etc. So imo saying, stop at this voltage because temperatures will be too high, that's stupid. You can have higher than 40C variance in temps depending on what you're doing and how you're doing it.

In terms of danger from degradation you approach it at 1.45 to 1.5v. In terms of danger from overloading thermals you approach it above 90C to 95C and higher.

If you don't get hit with too high voltage or too high temps, then you're fine.


----------



## Ivo81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Depends what guide you're reading. Everybody has their own spin on what is or isn't safe BUT when guides say 1.25V or under for Vcore, they are really saying you will probably hit thermal issues higher than that voltage. But that varies on many factors, CPU cooler, ambient temps, stress test in question, delid or not, case airflow, your mood, etc. So imo saying, stop at this voltage because temperatures will be too high, that's stupid. You can have higher than 40C variance in temps depending on what you're doing and how you're doing it.
> 
> In terms of danger from degradation you approach it at 1.45 to 1.5v. In terms of danger from overloading thermals you approach it above 90C to 95C and higher.
> 
> If you don't get hit with too high voltage or too high temps, then you're fine.


So which voltage is reffered to at the start of this thread? And which voltage are shown in the results also posted in this thread? Or actually which should I then increase when im overclocking Haswel? Core volt or cache colt or both? Thanks in advance.


----------



## klepp0906

Core is cpu oc

Cache or ringbus or vring is uncore. If your not ocing your uncore. Just stick with voltage and stick under 1.5 area guiding yourself with temps.

Uncore/vring will also increase temps ftr


----------



## Doug2507

I think with all the variance in recommended voltages floating about it just goes to show how much Haswell is still in it's infancy!

IIRC Intel recommended max voltages for air/H20 are 1.45v core and 1.35v ring but don't quote me on that.

I was speaking to one of the top pro O/C guy's on another forum a few days ago and he recommended 1.4v as a max for ring! Reason being was that the ring voltage doesn't suffer from heat as much as core. Having said that i've been looking into max voltages on the basis that heat is kept within spec and it's still relatively capped due to electromigration.

I'm sure i spotted JJ from ASUS using around 1.35vring in one of the videos floating about. He was changing core to x48 and had left uncore on auto. I believe the ASUS board automatically raised uncore to the highest possible uncore for that core multi (within ASUS BIOS preset maximums) which automatically set the vring to circa 1.35v. Video was an on-screen walkthrough using a ROG board O/C'ing up to x48.

Same goes for vcore. There seems to be an abundance of suggestion on max vcore ranging from 1.3v up to 1.45v.

At the end of the day there doesn't seem to be much info in the way of failures yet apart from the extreme guys. At the moment it's all a little up in the air till failures do start to occur. Only then will we get data and trends for recommended voltages based on fact and not somebody having a guess

The way i see it right now it's up to the individual to make their own best guess for what they are willing to run fully knowing that increasing voltage will decrease the lifespan of the CPU, as will running high temps for a prolonged period of time. For me personally i'm quite happy to use Intel's recommended maximum's providing i keep the cpu cool (water chiller on route). The added bonus theoretically being the cooler the cpu is the less voltage needed for a given speed.


----------



## [CyGnus]

If you want to kill your CPU use 1.35+ vring and 1.5+ vcore. The uncore does pretty much zero/nothing useful to justify the high voltage it needs to run stable. Set it to 40 or 42 with 1.15v and call it a day.
About the CPU voltage i doubt you can use 1.3v or more without hitting 100ºc so you are temp limited much sooner then voltage no worries there


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug2507*
> 
> I think with all the variance in recommended voltages floating about it just goes to show how much Haswell is still in it's infancy!
> 
> IIRC Intel recommended max voltages for air/H20 are 1.45v core and 1.35v ring but don't quote me on that.
> 
> I was speaking to one of the top pro O/C guy's on another forum a few days ago and he recommended 1.4v as a max for ring! Reason being was that the ring voltage doesn't suffer from heat as much as core. Having said that i've been looking into max voltages on the basis that heat is kept within spec and it's still relatively capped due to electromigration.
> 
> I'm sure i spotted JJ from ASUS using around 1.35vring in on of the videos floating about. He was changing core to x48 and had left uncore on auto. I believe the ASUS board automatically raised uncore to the highest possible uncore for that core multi (within ASUS BIOS preset maximums) which automatically set the vring to circa 1.35v. Video was an on-screen walkthrough using a ROG board O/C'ing up to x48.
> 
> Same goes for vcore. There seems to be an abundance of suggestion on max vcore ranging from 1.3v up to 1.45v.
> 
> At the end of the day there doesn't seem to be much info in the way of failures yet apart from the extreme guys. At the moment it's all a little up in the air till failures do start to occur. Only then will we get data and trends for recommended voltages based on fact and not somebody having a guess
> 
> The way i see it right now it's up to the individual to make their own best guess for what they are willing to run fully knowing that increasing voltage will decrease the lifespan of the CPU, as will running high temps for a prolonged period of time. For me personally i'm quite happy to use Intel's recommended maximum's providing i keep the cpu cool (water chiller on route). The added bonus theoretically being the cooler the cpu is the less voltage needed for a given speed.


Let's be honest, the guides made on Haswell launch day sucked. Intel's recommendations from an Intel rep was either "no more than 5%" or "10%", I forgot. But following his advice we'd all be on max, 1.2v. Intel's recommended and "max" values have been complete and utter bunk for a while now. This was demonstrated not just on max CPU voltage, but also max ram voltage as well. JJ's guide led everybody down trying to chase 1:1 cache ratio. To this day, there are still questions both on this forum, other forums, and Youtube, of people talking about 1:1 Cache ratio.

Now, if 1.3v is max, half the overclockers in this thread are about to get screwed, and really badly in a way so bad it probably has to be censored. I'm not exaggerating either, in fact I'm probably understating it, as my chart of overclock settings show. I've already noted in the guide that nobody knows for sure how much voltage causes long term degradation because the time hasn't elapsed yet. But who the heck knew for Sandy? We can give general guidelines, but anybody that stuffs heat and voltage into one recommended max voltage is definately not giving the entire picture. 1.3v max is pure BS, pure and simple.

You have to take another factor into consideration apart from heat, and degradation at higher voltages, it's that you've most likely hit a voltage wall, where stability is VERY hard to come by no matter the voltage. So hitting 1.5v or higher might be irrelevent if you still can't get it to be stable no matter the Vcore.

Call me biased but I think my figures are good.

And also I'd like to reinforce the idea with Uncore. Do you know just how little it affects performance? Look at core clock. SURE, I suggest no more than 1.45v, which is a high figure to be fair, but I'm assuming you have heat under control. Uncore is more of a silent problem, you're not going to get 50C increase before problems occur. If a drop of 0.7ghz in uncore is equivalent to dropping core by 0.05ghz, that means a change in 1.4ghz would be similar to change in 100mhz core. So imagine if you orignally turbo'ed at 3.8ghz uncore. It'd be like bringing uncore up to 5.2ghz in order to net the performance increase similar to upping core multiplier by one. Only of course, the extra voltage there, although probably harmless under 1.3, 1.35, is still less safe than keeping it lower. But you do know the gains are practically none. And let's think about how small change 100mhz core clock really is. On a walking CPU benchmark like a chess workload, I spotted an increase of ~3% with extra 100mhz core.

Now let's realistically figure out how much EXTRA uncore you can squeeze out by hitting from 1.3v to 1.4v, 1.45v Vring. I say, at most 300mhz. Remember as you get higher the extra voltage required increases. So take the ~3% increase in speed found only in a CPU benchmark like chess and divide it by 4-5 times. THAT is how small the performance benefit is. That is your BEST CASE scenario. That's assuming you run CPU benchmarks for a living and you actually managed to squeeze an extra 300mhz with 1.45v vring vs 1.3v, of which I am very doubtful.

Is 1.35v+ safe? MSI doesn't really think so. Regardless, is it worth it to up the Vring like that for performance you can barely detect on a CPU benchmark? (A few even failed to pick up performance improvement with Cinebench when overclocking uncore a good 300-400 mhz.)

So at the end of the day practically speaking, is above 1.35v uncore voltage safe? It doesn't matter. If the extra 100mhz uncore matters to you, you're so extreme on phase or LN2, unsafe as a concept doesn't exist. And if you're not that extreme, then don't play there or you'll get burned.

I was so set on getting 4.6ghz core clock, trying to jump over the voltage wall by skipping on synthetic stress test alltogether, living with random bsods, tweaking everything all day. And even I figure over 4.1ghz uncore which I managed to get stable? Complete waste of time to stress further and the remote possibility of damage past 4.1ghz uncore, since I was at 1.27v Vring: Totally not worth it. And I'm already one of the more reckless dudes out there and I decided the risk for gain wasn't warranted.


----------



## mcnico63

Hi all, my name is mcnico63 and I sorry for my bad english... I'm french.

I play with Haswell 4770k 2 month ago and I like it









I testing many motherboard : ASUS Maximus VI Hero / Gryphon / Z87X-OC / Z87-G45 and now I test over GIGABYTE MB.

My 4770K is good I think : 4.6GHz 1.18v Vcore but after is complicated... 1.24v for 4.7GHz, 1.32v for 4.8GHz and 1.40v for 4.9GHz boot but many BSOD ( 101 )

I always left the cover ratio at least 35 regardless of the CPU frequency, I have not found better performance by increasing the ratio.

My memory are G.skill TridentX 2 x 4GB 2666MHz 2800MHz which take without changing

I'm looking for advice hope lower Vcore to 4.7 or 4.8

In advance thank you to all.


----------



## wy2sl0

Any practical programs right now that run AVX2? Or is LinX AVX2 the absolute maximum Haswell could ever be pushed. Curious because I have good temps and am stable there so should I just live with that?


----------



## userman122

Hey guys! I am currently stucked at 4.4ghz. I am running at 1.28 core and 1.850 (i dont remember the name of this voltage, haha. Its 1.8 at stock though).

How can i get stable at 4.5?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcnico63*
> 
> Hi all, my name is mcnico63 and I sorry for my bad english... I'm french.
> 
> I play with Haswell 4770k 2 month ago and I like it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I testing many motherboard : ASUS Maximus VI Hero / Gryphon / Z87X-OC / Z87-G45 and now I test over GIGABYTE MB.
> 
> My 4770K is good I think : 4.6GHz 1.18v Vcore but after is complicated... 1.24v for 4.7GHz, 1.32v for 4.8GHz and 1.40v for 4.9GHz boot but many BSOD ( 101 )
> 
> I always left the cover ratio at least 35 regardless of the CPU frequency, I have not found better performance by increasing the ratio.
> 
> My memory are G.skill TridentX 2 x 4GB 2666MHz 2800MHz which take without changing
> 
> I'm looking for advice hope lower Vcore to 4.7 or 4.8
> 
> In advance thank you to all.


Try setting VRIN LLC to max or near maximum level, and set VRIN like - 1.75vrin at 1.22vcore. 1.85 vrin at 1.3 vcore. GL


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wy2sl0*
> 
> Any practical programs right now that run AVX2? Or is LinX AVX2 the absolute maximum Haswell could ever be pushed. Curious because I have good temps and am stable there so should I just live with that?


Linpack is a synthetic use of avx2. It blows up power usage waaaaaaaay high (i saw 115w at 4ghz 1.1v with fast RAM)

x264 uses avx2 to accelerate encoding, but it's a real world use of it, not synthetic. I need like 1.3v to reach the same power draw and temperatures that linpack gives at 1.1v.


----------



## mcnico63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Try setting VRIN LLC to max or near maximum level, and set VRIN like - 1.75vrin at 1.22vcore. 1.85 vrin at 1.3 vcore. GL


Thank you, it's true that I find it hard to manage VCCIN? I did not know what to put.

I was 1.90 to 1.42 Vcore

On my Z87X-OC I spent the LLC on TURBO is the voltage droop is not checked multimeter









Thank you for your advice, I test tonight on the way.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *userman122*
> 
> Hey guys! I am currently stucked at 4.4ghz. I am running at 1.28 core and 1.850 (i dont remember the name of this voltage, haha. Its 1.8 at stock though).
> 
> How can i get stable at 4.5?


You probably need more Vcore - many chips need 1.3+ to run 4.5. What are your other settings? Particularly for cache/uncore.


----------



## Womper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug2507*
> 
> If it's running [email protected] ask what voltage it was STABLE at with x48 as it might not scale so well. 1.3v for x47 isn't anything special from what i can gather. I'd be more interested in the voltage used as you can easily de-lid/water cool etc etc to drop the temps.


1.3v for 47x in non-AVX scenarios is probably close to average. 1.3v in AVX scenarios would be pretty outstanding. That guy's chip will probably need 1.37v to be stable at 48x.

There's still a big voltage difference between "runs a benchmark" and "doesn't crash after hours of actual use." Be very careful about buying that chip, and make sure you know whether that voltage is good for AVX or not. I can derp around with SuperPI at 49x with 1.35v, but I crash non-AVX stress tests within seconds even after increasing voltage to 1.41v.


----------



## mcnico63

Hello,

Do you think it's normal to have to increase the Vcore to 0.03V with high frequency RAM 2666MHz CL11?

With RAM @ 800MHz: 4.7 to 1.23V rockstable
With RAM @ 1333MHz: 4.7 to 1.26V rockstable

http://www.casimages.com/img.php?i=13092011495415503.jpg


----------



## Cyro999

What're you testing with? Higher RAM frequency increases load on the CPU in stuff like Linpack, because it allows for significantly more calculations to be done per second


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steven88*
> 
> Hey guys, how reputable are the following synthetic stress testers?
> 
> - AIDA64
> - Prime 95 27.9
> - Prime 95 28.1
> - Intel Burn Test latest
> 
> Is AIDA64 any good at catching bad OCs? Last I heard it was "certified" for Haswell, but it wasn't any good at catching bad OCs. For example, folks would go 12+ hours of AIDA64 but fail within 15 minutes of BF3....something like that.


Completely normal. That's why we start out ocing with xmp off


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcnico63*
> 
> Hi all, my name is mcnico63 and I sorry for my bad english... I'm french.
> 
> I play with Haswell 4770k 2 month ago and I like it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I testing many motherboard : ASUS Maximus VI Hero / Gryphon / Z87X-OC / Z87-G45 and now I test over GIGABYTE MB.
> 
> My 4770K is good I think : 4.6GHz 1.18v Vcore but after is complicated... 1.24v for 4.7GHz, 1.32v for 4.8GHz and 1.40v for 4.9GHz boot but many BSOD ( 101 )
> 
> I always left the cover ratio at least 35 regardless of the CPU frequency, I have not found better performance by increasing the ratio.
> 
> My memory are G.skill TridentX 2 x 4GB 2666MHz 2800MHz which take without changing
> 
> I'm looking for advice hope lower Vcore to 4.7 or 4.8
> 
> In advance thank you to all.


As you go up you need more voltage, I don't see anything wrong with that. 1.32v for 4.8ghz is very, very good.


----------



## dhenzjhen

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bullant*
> 
> New chip,on water
> http://postimage.org/
Click to expand...




what batch bully ?

I believe it's L312B515.


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> What're you testing with? Higher RAM frequency increases load on the CPU in stuff like Linpack, because it allows for significantly more calculations to be done per second


i've actually seen instability from moving from 1333 to 1600 with my CPU at the same volts. memtest are OK. since i'm at 1.29V for 4.4GHz (feel free to feel sorry for my crappy CPU), i don't want to run 1600 because it would definitely need 1.30V or more to make things stable. i wanna keep the Vcore below 1.3V.

but i wonder if running 2 sticks rather than 4 sticks might do the trick. if that is the case it would sell my RAM and get 8GBx2 sticks.


----------



## userman122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> You probably need more Vcore - many chips need 1.3+ to run 4.5. What are your other settings? Particularly for cache/uncore.


i have not changed them... should i? An i that case, what should i change it to?


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *userman122*
> 
> i have not changed them... should i? An i that case, what should i change it to?


Depends on how you have it set and what it is actually running at. Normally you want to keep the cache speed low while you are doing the initial overclocking just to keep that from being the limiting factor for your overclock. Sometimes Auto will stay at 38x or so, which should be fine, but sometimes it may go higher which could cause crashes. I'd set it manually at 36x until you get a stable core overclock, then worry about increasing it. You may also want to set 1.1V or 1.15V for the Cache Voltage, even with it set to 36x - that can help stability as well.


----------



## userman122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Depends on how you have it set and what it is actually running at. Normally you want to keep the cache speed low while you are doing the initial overclocking just to keep that from being the limiting factor for your overclock. Sometimes Auto will stay at 38x or so, which should be fine, but sometimes it may go higher which could cause crashes. I'd set it manually at 36x until you get a stable core overclock, then worry about increasing it. You may also want to set 1.1V or 1.15V for the Cache Voltage, even with it set to 36x - that can help stability as well.[/quote
> 
> Ok, thanks ;-) when I cone home im goibg to try a 1.30 core voltage and fix those cache settings.


----------



## mcnico63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> As you go up you need more voltage, I don't see anything wrong with that. 1.32v for 4.8ghz is very, very good.


Hello,

Yes compared to what I see is really good.

Now I'd like to play with RAM (2666MHz CL11 TridentX 2x 4GB)

It is 2800MHz without changing anything and 2933MHz in CL12. at 1.65v

I'd like to go beyond the 3000MHz but I know not all the secondary and tertiary timings.

So if you can help me AC is super nice









PS : I spent a wPrime1024 to 1.37v for 4.9GHz


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcnico63*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> Yes compared to what I see is really good.
> 
> Now I'd like to play with RAM (2666MHz CL11 TridentX 2x 4GB)
> 
> It is 2800MHz without changing anything and 2933MHz in CL12. at 1.65v
> 
> I'd like to go beyond the 3000MHz but I know not all the secondary and tertiary timings.
> 
> So if you can help me AC is super nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS : I spent a wPrime1024 to 1.37v for 4.9GHz


Use Maxxmem as a quick benchmark, set it to high priority on the program. If you're making performance improvements, you'll get higher memory copy, read, write speeds, and/or lower latency. People clock RAM higher all the time and actually lose performance from it because they don't check their benchmark

Here's mine 

Your Vcore just seemed overly aggressive to me, like you were having to add too much too fast. I've never seen such sharp jumps on haswell unless somebody was unstable from uncore or (big one) setting VRIN far away from optimal settings


----------



## mcnico63

Hello,

Yes, usually I look bandwidth with AIDA64.

Sorry, I'm french and I did not understand this:
Your Vcore just seemed overly aggressive to me, like you were having to add too much too fast. I've never seen such sharp jumps on haswell unless somebody was unstable from uncore or (big one) setting VRIN far away from optimal settings

Thank you


----------



## steven88

Darkwizzie, go ahead and add me

Asus Maximus VI Hero

4670k 4.6ghz, 34x uncore, 1.24vcore, everything else on AUTO

Prime95 Blend with 90% RAM and 6 hours


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcnico63*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> Yes, usually I look bandwidth with AIDA64.
> 
> Sorry, I'm french and I did not understand this:
> Your Vcore just seemed overly aggressive to me, like you were having to add too much too fast. I've never seen such sharp jumps on haswell unless somebody was unstable from uncore or (big one) setting VRIN far away from optimal settings
> 
> Thank you


I meant: You take a lot more vcore going from 4.6 to 4.8. Sometimes this can happen because of CPU, but it maybe happen because wrong VRIN


----------



## mcnico63

Ok, I made the same remark, I found strange.

I would test with different VCCIN

By cons I always leave the uncore @ 35, it may be a mistake?


----------



## Cyro999

35 uncore will go to 39, so set 34 if want low

and like 1.2 ring safe stable


----------



## mcnico63

ok thank you.

I put it with 1.05v @ 35

I will test with 1.20V @ 35


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steven88*
> 
> Darkwizzie, go ahead and add me
> 
> Asus Maximus VI Hero
> 
> 4670k 4.6ghz, 34x uncore, 1.24vcore, everything else on AUTO
> 
> Prime95 Blend with 90% RAM and 6 hours


kk, Done.


----------



## mcnico63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> 35 uncore will go to 39, so set 34 if want low
> 
> and like 1.2 ring safe stable


Woooo !!!

I just test @ 4.8GHz with Vring 1.20 for 35

1.29v is great! I earn 0.03

thank you very much

http://www.casimages.com/img.php?i=130921112932490340.jpg


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcnico63*
> 
> Woooo !!!
> 
> I just test @ 4.8GHz with Vring 1.20 for 35
> 
> 1.29v is great! I earn 0.03
> 
> thank you very much
> 
> http://www.casimages.com/img.php?i=130921112932490340.jpg


Np glad if i can be of help. That at ~1.85 vccin?


----------



## mcnico63

For this test I put VCCIN to 1.90V to be quiet


----------



## Cyro999

might get another 0.01vcore off with 1.85, i dunno it depends. Play around with it some whenever you change vcore. gl!


----------



## [CyGnus]

1.2v for 35 uncore? That is a bit too much i have mine at 1.15v for 40....


----------



## hardiboy

as i read
i got
1.up your multiply slowly
2.test with prime95?? is it oke?

when do i need to up my vcore? or vring or something v v v
i am a newbie and want to learn how to overclock

my hardware
4670k
msi z87 gd65
2x4gb dual chanel 1600mhz corsair--- but still running at 1300
psu hx 650
h100i cooler
please guide me because i am stil confuse even i have read from page 1

will overclock give a better perfomance in game?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> 1.2v for 35 uncore? That is a bit too much i have mine at 1.15v for 40....


Ring isn't just for stabilizing uncore mutli though. Can work down from 1.2, it's just an aggressive and safe value to make sure other stuff works. I had major problems trying to use lower ring values at high clocks, under the assumption that if a certain uncore muli and ring value was stable at 40x, it would also be at 47x, weeks of 0x0101's from that..


----------



## mcnico63

Yes I often BSOD101 when I [email protected] for 1.37v Vcore

(Sorry I use google translation to talk ...)


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hardiboy*
> 
> as i read
> i got
> 1.up your multiply slowly
> 2.test with prime95?? is it oke?
> 
> when do i need to up my vcore? or vring or something v v v
> i am a newbie and want to learn how to overclock
> 
> my hardware
> 4670k
> msi z87 gd65
> 2x4gb dual chanel 1600mhz corsair--- but still running at 1300
> psu hx 650
> h100i cooler
> please guide me because i am stil confuse even i have read from page 1
> 
> will overclock give a better perfomance in game?


Depends on the game to be honest. Some games are very cpu heavy and will benefit a lot from an OC, however some will not due to being very GPU heavy.

As for OCing, reread the first post a few times. As you increase your CPU mutliplier you'll need to increase your vccin or input voltage and your vring or your vcore voltage. What ever multiplier you are shooting for say 4.5ghz try what someone else is stable at using your cpu in the data sheet on the first page. That's how I shaved some time off of finding what my voltage wall was at.


----------



## delavan

Guys,

Correct my noobness on this...I never used wPRIME 1.55 before, so I question it's usability as a bench. Plz fill me in.

My bench results, 4770K @ 4.5GHZ @ 1.264 manual volts (actually overshoots to 1.28V during bench), Uncore at 39.



My take:

-It's a short benchmark (in duration)
-It seems to be gentle on temperature generation

So, how representative it is and representative of WUT?


----------



## mcnico63

Hello,

Me, I exceed 4.2GHz only do bench, so stability is not interested me for a long time.

I also use Cinebench to test my oc but never Intelburn Test or OCCT are too violent for my use


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delavan*
> 
> Guys,
> 
> Correct my noobness on this...I never used wPRIME 1.55 before, so I question it's usability as a bench. Plz fill me in.
> 
> My bench results, 4770K @ 4.5GHZ @ 1.264 manual volts (actually overshoots to 1.28V during bench), Uncore at 39.
> 
> 
> 
> My take:
> 
> -It's a short benchmark (in duration)
> -It seems to be gentle on temperature generation
> 
> So, how representative it is and representative of WUT?


Take off adaptive. You should not be shooting up that high if you have correctly set it to manual voltage. I personally use Prime95. I cannot help you with the credibility of wPRIME 1.55. However, Prime95 27.9 is a great benchmark if you don't use programs that use AVX2.


----------



## delavan

Jamie,

I'm actually set at MANUAL vCORE. It's the only setting I even used on that board actually. So yes my HERO gives me 1.28V during stress tests...my temps are decent (using H100i).


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delavan*
> 
> Jamie,
> 
> I'm actually set at MANUAL vCORE. It's the only setting I even used on that board actually. So yes my HERO gives me 1.28V during stress tests...my temps are decent (using H100i).


Just because you are set to manual vcore does not mean it is set to what you set it to. You have to take off adaptive voltage. It's a different setting. At least it is on my motherboard. Your voltage should not be spiking up that much if you are truly set to manual with no offset.


----------



## delavan

In the BIOS,

There is one button (to set vCORE) to switch between Auto, Manual, adaptative or OFFSET. Once you select manual ,the other windows all dissapear.


----------



## Bartouille

I don't know if it's either my 4770 imc that sucks or it's my memory that doesn't like extra voltage. I'm at 2400mhz 10-12-12-31-1T (I'm pretty sure I could lower the 4th timing to around 28) at 1.575v. I checked newegg for common 2666mhz timings and my memory wasn't able to do 2666 even with 1.65v and the worst timings I saw. I don't care that much really but I was just wondering









Edit: On windows at 2400 10-12-12-22-1T, any good??


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcnico63*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> Do you think it's normal to have to increase the Vcore to 0.03V with high frequency RAM 2666MHz CL11?
> 
> With RAM @ 800MHz: 4.7 to 1.23V rockstable
> With RAM @ 1333MHz: 4.7 to 1.26V rockstable
> 
> http://www.casimages.com/img.php?i=13092011495415503.jpg


Could anyone confirm this?


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bartouille*
> 
> I don't know if it's either my 4770 imc that sucks or it's my memory that doesn't like extra voltage. I'm at 2400mhz 10-12-12-31-1T (I'm pretty sure I could lower the 4th timing to around 28) at 1.575v. I checked newegg for common 2666mhz timings and my memory wasn't able to do 2666 even with 1.65v and the worst timings I saw. I don't care that much really but I was just wondering
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: On windows at 2400 10-12-12-22-1T, any good??


It's quite decent, what sticks you using?


----------



## Bartouille

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> It's quite decent, what sticks you using?


http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231571

this one.

Also I think I've just found a bug on the gigabyte board i have. I lowered the tRAS to 13 and it's still running fine, and even cpu-z reports it's 13. this can't be right lol 10-12-12-13

nvm i wasn't a bug I tried tras at 5 and I didn't boot. Lowest I could get to boot is 12 and now I'm going to run windows memory diagnostic and some prime blend with 90% ram


----------



## userman122

My CPU is very stable now, running 4.5Ghz (i5-4560K) at vCore slight over 1.3 (CPU-Z reports from 1.302 to 1.309). Thanks for the help! Would love to reach 4.6Ghz of course. With the max temp on my CPU being 87*C, I'm sure I could go somewhat higher. I'll wait at least a week though, have to make sure this OC is as close to 100% stable as possible...


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *userman122*
> 
> My CPU is very stable now, running 4.5Ghz (i5-4560K) at vCore slight over 1.3 (CPU-Z reports from 1.302 to 1.309). Thanks for the help! Would love to reach 4.6Ghz of course. With the max temp on my CPU being 87*C, I'm sure I could go somewhat higher. I'll wait at least a week though, have to make sure this OC is as close to 100% stable as possible...


I think you might have hit your voltage wall and that is pretty high temp for 4.5Ghz. I'd suggest sticking with 4.5 until you can get a better cooling solution.


----------



## userman122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I think you might have hit your voltage wall and that is pretty high temp for 4.5Ghz. I'd suggest sticking with 4.5 until you can get a better cooling solution.


[email protected] gives me only 72*C max temp. I used intel burn test (Linpack) for those temps. I've heard that I can get away with 95*C there easily.


----------



## jameyscott

95C is fine, I just am personally not comfortable with that temp. Not to mention I think you have hit your voltage wall and would take a lot more voltage just to get 4.6. I had to stop at 4.5 because I hit my voltage wall.


----------



## klepp0906

Yea for me anything behind 4.8 starts taking quite a bit of juice. At 4.9 it takes 1.5 to be stable and my temps max out at High 80s. Not worth it for an extra 100-200mhz. Even though having a nice round 5ghz is oh so appealing


----------



## delavan

Here I sit at 4.5GHz, 4770K "still-lidded", 1.264V-1.280V, 80 degrees celsius max in stress testing....if I raise voltages a little more, i get heat up to 85 degrees...4.6GHz seems out of reach if I want to settle for 80 degrees temps...


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Just because you are set to manual vcore does not mean it is set to what you set it to. You have to take off adaptive voltage. It's a different setting. At least it is on my motherboard. Your voltage should not be spiking up that much if you are truly set to manual with no offset.


It's pretty normal for the chips to bump voltage about 0.02V under load, which is what he is seeing. Adaptive is usually on the order of 0.1V, or even higher.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> It's pretty normal for the chips to bump voltage about 0.02V under load, which is what he is seeing. Adaptive is usually on the order of 0.1V, or even higher.


That's my bad. I misread it at .2 volts over. XD


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> That's my bad. I misread it at .2 volts over. XD


That would be a problem.


----------



## Doug2507

Yep, i can confirm this. I'm on override and i get a 20mv increase over set voltage. 1.25v in BIOS is 1.27v on the multimeter. I do however have vdroop left on auto so not sure if it's due to that. One of the things on my tick list to check!


----------



## Forceman

BIOS Vdroop and LLC only affect the CPU Input Voltage on Haswell, it doesn't seem like there is anyway to control the FIVR's implementation of it.


----------



## Cyro999

LLC (vdroop) is on the VRIN, not the vcore


----------



## Doug2507

Right enough! Long day!


----------



## barkinos98

guys, out of interest.
why does BIOS screen take longer after i overclock? i've just changed the CPU voltage and multiplier, nothing else


----------



## delavan

Quote:


> guys, out of interest.
> why does BIOS screen take longer after i overclock? i've just changed the CPU voltage and multiplier, nothing else redface.gif


It's pretty hard to say, as there is now often multiple options in BIOSes that might interfere with boot speed, including INCREASING and DECREASING boot speed...

On my HERO, I have more boot time reduction settings that I ever seen before. Assuming that you are refering to your Sabertooth, I expect the BIOs to have pretty much the same option...enable fast boot, enable HARDWARE fast boot....


----------



## barkinos98

no the thing is
only the BIOS image to pass takes longer, the actual win8 boot stayed the same.


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> no the thing is
> only the BIOS image to pass takes longer, the actual win8 boot stayed the same.


It usually always takes a bit longer when going through the OC settings, ruling out any stability issues. If you got a Dr. Debugger LED, you can check out the speed of the process from over there. Also with high memory OCs, it takes a while.


----------



## userman122

OK, so I got a BSOD after about 3 hours of usage (4.5Ghz, 1.310 vCore and 1.85 Vrin). I have now increased vCore to 1.315, what do you think I should try if this is not stable either?


----------



## nubbleet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *userman122*
> 
> OK, so I got a BSOD after about 3 hours of usage (4.5Ghz, 1.310 vCore and 1.85 Vrin). I have now increased vCore to 1.315, what do you think I should try if this is not stable either?


What's your uncore frequency and RING voltage?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *userman122*
> 
> OK, so I got a BSOD after about 3 hours of usage (4.5Ghz, 1.310 vCore and 1.85 Vrin). I have now increased vCore to 1.315, what do you think I should try if this is not stable either?


My 4.5Ghz requires 1.9 VRIN and 1.295ish for the VCORE. You might want to try upping your VRIN if you BSOD again. What was your BSOD code?


----------



## klepp0906

what is your uncore / vrin?


----------



## userman122

I have not changed anything else then the two voltages, except adding some "+" offsets to some volltages, as it did increase stability. I'll post again if I BSOD







Thanks for all the help!


----------



## ChrisB17

Im going to need some help. I am not sure how this bios works. I cant set a specific value etc. Im confused.


----------



## delavan

I curse ASUS for not using regular terms for the settings now.

We deal with different terms like : Eventual cpu voltage lol !?


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dhenzjhen*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I believe it's L312B515.


Yep that's the one








Tried 3 from this batch and this was the best one


----------



## steven88

Darkwizzie, if you run P95 blend and your CPU "peaks" at 96C....would you back off? I know 100C is the throttle point, and should be avoided. But what about a peak of 96C in HWMonitor or Realtemp....we all know P95 Blend doesn't tax the CPU to 96C all the time.


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delavan*
> 
> In the BIOS,
> 
> There is one button (to set vCORE) to switch between Auto, Manual, adaptative or OFFSET. Once you select manual ,the other windows all dissapear.


the sensitivity of software voltage reading is low. only 16mV iirc.

you might only be at 1.265V when CPU-Z or whatever shows it as 1.280V.
1.264V shows as 1.264V
1.265V shows as 1.280V

don't worry about it. only way to get the correct value is from a multimeter if you have voltage monitoring points on the mobo.

Intel XTU seems to show the correct value with a high sensitivity, but i don't know if it is just showing what you have set in the bios or the instantaneous voltage.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steven88*
> 
> Darkwizzie, if you run P95 blend and your CPU "peaks" at 96C....would you back off? I know 100C is the throttle point, and should be avoided. But what about a peak of 96C in HWMonitor or Realtemp....we all know P95 Blend doesn't tax the CPU to 96C all the time.


That's kind of borderline and is subjected to personal opinion. I personally take more risks so I'd be fine with that. I might try to run it in the cooler part of the day, or see if there's anything I can bring it down to 90C, but if it only peaks at 96C then I think should be fine. Just get it over with, run Prime for as long as you need it for, and put that behind you.


----------



## userman122

Ah, so nice upgrade from my 3 year old laptop









http://valid.canardpc.com/wawikh


----------



## tomxlr8

Please update my entry.
Decided to go up a notch on core/uncore/mem for my everyday clock.



Username: tomxlr8
CPU Model: 4770k
Core Multiplier: 46
CPU VID: 1.38
Vcore: 1.408
Uncore Multiplier: 43
Uncore Voltage: 1.25
Cooling Solution: Custom Loop
Stability Test: Prime95 Blend 1 hour
Batch Number: 312
Ram Speed: O/C 2200 @ 10-10-10-30
Picture Verified?: Yes

I realised half way through the test that my fans were turned on very low so those max temps of 99C were by accident. It maxed at high 80s to low 90s after I turned the fans up.


----------



## barkinos98

excuse my noobness but the ASUS UEFI doesnt have a uncore setting...
so my IGP and other stuffs stay at stock speeds (idk how to clock them higher)but my cpu can be overclocked.


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> excuse my noobness but the ASUS UEFI doesnt have a uncore setting...
> so my IGP and other stuffs stay at stock speeds (idk how to clock them higher)but my cpu can be overclocked.


it's called "Cache Ratio" on Asus boards.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> excuse my noobness but the ASUS UEFI doesnt have a uncore setting...
> so my IGP and other stuffs stay at stock speeds (idk how to clock them higher)but my cpu can be overclocked.


As guide says...

Cache ratio.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomxlr8*
> 
> Please update my entry.
> Decided to go up a notch on core/uncore/mem for my everyday clock.
> 
> 
> 
> Username: tomxlr8
> CPU Model: 4770k
> Core Multiplier: 46
> CPU VID: 1.38
> Vcore: 1.408
> Uncore Multiplier: 43
> Uncore Voltage: 1.25
> Cooling Solution: Custom Loop
> Stability Test: Prime95 Blend 1 hour
> Batch Number: 312
> Ram Speed: O/C 2200 @ 10-10-10-30
> Picture Verified?: Yes
> 
> I realised half way through the test that my fans were turned on very low so those max temps of 99C were by accident. It maxed at high 80s to low 90s after I turned the fans up.


Your settings have been updated. It'd be nice if you could get a 3hr in at least though, you know, so people get off my case about my chart being "unreliable". Just to appease some of the others.

Grats on overclock.


----------



## klepp0906

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> As guide says...
> Cache ratio.
> 
> Your settings have been updated. It'd be nice if you could get a 3hr in at least though, you know, so people get off my case about my chart being "unreliable". Just to appease some of the others.
> 
> Grats on overclock.


Thx for the reminder







I need to up my pics to get on that chart myself. I just got new gpus and can't afford multiple gpu waterblocks yet (darn things are pricey these days! To watercool 4 cards it's another darn gpu just about!) so I took the gpus out of the loop and my idle cpu temp went down 3 degrees yippeee!

18c in bios is nuts eh? Gonna have to go up some soon unfortunately. Fall is coming and my wife is getting irritated at me still blasting the AC lol. Waking up with snot-cicles!


----------



## devilmcry

Hi!

I'm new and my rig is composed by:

Intel i7 4770k
MSI MPower z87
8gb geil evo corsa 2133 cl10 1.5v
noctua d14 with p12-p14-p14

Now after some try I got this :



Core 44x, CPU VID 1.321v, max voltage 1.352v (peak), cache 42x @ 1.21v (read 1.239v) and ram @ 2133 1t 10-11 11

Tamb is relaty low, 23°

I have tested 4+ houres Prime95 blend (AVX1), 20 loop AVX2 LINX 0.6.5 and 6-700% memtest in windows

I can run 4500MHz @ 1.36v but it's stable only under AVX1, I think that my 4770k requireds 1.38-1.39v to get stable 4500MHz under AVX2 but I can't test due to high temp.


----------



## barkinos98

an hour of AIDA Stability test, 45x and uncore should be stock, ram at 9-10-9-27 (doesnt let me 8-9-8-24, havent tried anything else) @2000mhz, and voltage was set to 1.3V in bios.
the max temps seem a bit high but i'll never use 100% cpu so i guess its alright.


----------



## The Storm

I have oredered me a new 4770k to replace my current one. Hopefully the new one is better.


----------



## batman900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Storm*
> 
> I have oredered me a new 4770k to replace my current one. Hopefully the new one is better.


Good luck, I went through 5 and the best one would only do 4.3 at 1.28V with prime95 version 28.1. It would do 4.4 at 1.3V with the older prime. 2 of them wouldn't even boot into windows at 4.5 with 1.3V. Most of these chips are garbage.


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *batman900*
> 
> Good luck, I went through 5 and the best one would only do 4.3 at 1.28V with prime95 version 28.1. It would do 4.4 at 1.3V with the older prime. 2 of them wouldn't even boot into windows at 4.5 with 1.3V. Most of these chips are garbage.


Thanks, mine isn't very good, I can't get 4.5 stable even at 1.45v and won't boot 4.7 even with 1.5.

Where did you get all your chips from? Mine from newegg Tennessee store


----------



## barkinos98

wow guys...
mine does 45x at 1.25V but i've yet to tweak more (and its running at 1.3V to make my life easier)
plus under AIDA64 load for an hour max temps reached 93C :/


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> wow guys...
> mine does 45x at 1.25V but i've yet to tweak more (and its running at 1.3V to make my life easier)
> plus under AIDA64 load for an hour max temps reached 93C :/


I would take that any day, mine won't even boot 45 with 1.25. Trust me I have tweaked everything possible, the end result mine just needs all out voltage to do anything.


----------



## Lesiunta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Ring isn't just for stabilizing uncore mutli though. Can work down from 1.2, it's just an aggressive and safe value to make sure other stuff works. I had major problems trying to use lower ring values at high clocks, under the assumption that if a certain uncore muli and ring value was stable at 40x, it would also be at 47x, weeks of 0x0101's from that..


Greetings!
Question for you or Darkwizzie.

As it stands currently I'm stable (One hour of OCCT and One hour of AIDA64 and 5 hour straight BF3 run) with 4.5GHz @ 1.35v (manual voltage) with 2400MHz Platinum Dominators (CMD16GX3M4A2400C9) at XMP w/1.65 default voltage on the Asus Maximus VI Formula (BIOS v0804)

Here are the screenshots.



My question to you both or anybody else out there, at what point do I stop giving my delidded 4770K more and more Vcore to get it stable at 4.6GHz or 4.7GHz. I can boot no problem at those multis into OS but OCCT craps out within first two minutes and gives me 0x0124 BSOD (more Vcore voltage from my understanding).

In the BIOS, I have we went through these Vcore value ranges already to get it OCCT stable at aleast 4.6GHz and no luck:

1.350v,1.353125v, 1.356250v, 1.359375v, 1.362500v, 1.36250v, 1.365625v, 1.368750v, 1.371875v, 1.3750v, and finally 1,384375v - towards the last three I tried giving Cache Voltage @ 1.25v and System Agent Voltage (VCCSA) at 1.2v and OCCT again **** the bed with 0x0124 BSOD at pretty much 2 minutes into the stability test.

Only reason I'm using OCCT as it is more sensitive than AIDA64 to voltage settings. Or should I forget OCCT and just stick with AIDA64?
I could play BF3 at 46x @ 1.35v for three hours no problem.

Can you guys confirm that I have my BIOS settings in check in order to push it past 4.5GHz. Or should I just turn off my C-states and try to OC that way?
Much appreciated for any insight. Thanks.


----------



## Cyro999

Put your input voltage to like 1.85 and try to find llc for it. You have it on auto which is a big no if you're deviating far from 1.2 vcore


----------



## nonamed

L313B672:

Anyone else this batch ??


----------



## batman900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Storm*
> 
> Thanks, mine isn't very good, I can't get 4.5 stable even at 1.45v and won't boot 4.7 even with 1.5.
> 
> Where did you get all your chips from? Mine from newegg Tennessee store


2 from Newegg, 3 from Amazon. 1 batch 307, 1 batch 311, 2 batch 312 and 1 batch 313. Both of the 312 were the best.


----------



## highendpcgamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lesiunta*
> 
> Greetings!
> Question for you or Darkwizzie.
> 
> As it stands currently I'm stable (One hour of OCCT and One hour of AIDA64 and 5 hour straight BF3 run) with 4.5GHz @ 1.35v (manual voltage) with 2400MHz Platinum Dominators (CMD16GX3M4A2400C9) at XMP w/1.65 default voltage on the Asus Maximus VI Formula (BIOS v0804)
> 
> Here are the screenshots.
> 
> 
> 
> My question to you both or anybody else out there, at what point do I stop giving my delidded 4770K more and more Vcore to get it stable at 4.6GHz or 4.7GHz. I can boot no problem at those multis into OS but OCCT craps out within first two minutes and gives me 0x0124 BSOD (more Vcore voltage from my understanding).
> 
> In the BIOS, I have we went through these Vcore value ranges already to get it OCCT stable at aleast 4.6GHz and no luck:
> 
> 1.350v,1.353125v, 1.356250v, 1.359375v, 1.362500v, 1.36250v, 1.365625v, 1.368750v, 1.371875v, 1.3750v, and finally 1,384375v - towards the last three I tried giving Cache Voltage @ 1.25v and System Agent Voltage (VCCSA) at 1.2v and OCCT again **** the bed with 0x0124 BSOD at pretty much 2 minutes into the stability test.
> 
> Only reason I'm using OCCT as it is more sensitive than AIDA64 to voltage settings. Or should I forget OCCT and just stick with AIDA64?
> I could play BF3 at 46x @ 1.35v for three hours no problem.
> 
> Can you guys confirm that I have my BIOS settings in check in order to push it past 4.5GHz. Or should I just turn off my C-states and try to OC that way?
> Much appreciated for any insight. Thanks.


Hi there I have 4.7Ghz on 4770k Stable Here are screenshots of my settings. Asus Hero


----------



## klepp0906

some chips cant do 4.7 at all. personally 1.4 for 4.7 isn't too bad. watch your temps. If they aren't an issue due to good w/c and it ends up taking you almost 1.5, assume you found your ceiling. Personally my chip does 4.8 at fairly low voltage stable (1.39) but to make the jump to 4.9 I need 1.525 an 1.650 for 5.0 (which I don't recommend, I was hitting 90c in prime and I have overkill cooling)

1.5 should be fine but anything more for 24/7 will likely cost your chip some lifespan or risk degredation.


----------



## rickyman0319

all of the batch # for I7 4770k cpu :

http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=73933

Batch list

-4770K-

L251A899 (LN2 benchable at 5.7-5.8 max with 1.85v, 6,2 max)
L306B335 (no 5 ghz on air, 5.7 GHz max on dice)
L307B812 (no 5 ghz on air)
L307B243 (1.375v 2C/2T: 4650MHz SPi32M, max 5.5 GHz on SS)
L307B263 (5,9 max on LN2)
L308B202 (5 Ghz 1,6 V)
L308B202 (6,2 GHz max, 1,75 V)
L308B508 (5 GHz boot below 1,5 v impossible)
L309B316 (4.4GHz 3dmark05 ,06 with 1.35v 4.5GHz with 1.36 short benchable)
L309B316 (4900MHz, 1.45v 2C/2T)
L310B479 (4750MHz/ 4GHz Uncore, 4C/4T, SPi32M @ 1.375v. Less = crash, 5,6 max on LN2)
L310B479 (no 5ghz on air/water)
L310B479 (1.2625V 5.0GHz on Air)
L310B487 (5,1 GHz 1M at 1,284 4C/8) good
L310B487 (4,8 GHz 32m at 1,15 V)
L310B488 (5,2 GHz Cinebench 1,249 V @ -40°C) good
L310B488 (4,7 at 1,28 primestable)
L310B488 (5 GHz 1,38 V 32m, 6,35 GHz 1M)
L310B488 (5 GHz 1,40 V 32m, 6,25 GHz 1M)
L310B488 (1.5v 5ghz - 6.2 ghz 1m -127CB)
L310B488 (1.4v 5ghz - 6.3 ghz 1m -127CB)
L310B488 (2C/2T. 4.9GHz 32M @ 1.375v. 5.0GHz = BSOD)
L310B488 (1.38v 5ghz - 6.35 ghz 1m -127CB / 6.08ghz wprime 32 / 5.988ghz wprime 1024 & cinebench)
L310B488 (5ghz 4c8t @ 1.385 on h100)
L310B489 (4,6 1,20V on water 32m)
L310B491 (1,22 5ghz 32m)
L310B491 (5 ghz 32m 1,182v, 1,20v firestrike)
L310B491 (5 GHz 4/8 @ 1.35v @ 6.7 GHz CPU-Z 1 core, 1 core boot 6.5 GHz, can't run spi 32M)
L310B491 (5 GHz 4/8 @ 1.275v @ CPU-Z not tested though, but boots 6.5 GHz 4 core @ 1.8v and 32M) good
L310B491 (4.9GHz at 1.35v. It would run up to 5.4GHz at 1.4v superpi 1m on SS)
L310B492 (5,8 1m on dice)
L310B562 (5ghz 1,50 Volt boot on water)
L311B491 (5G 1/1 1.50 boot 1.60 32m )
L311B512 (1.41V 5GHZ. ln2 6.05 cinebench 6.3, 2D (-120))
L311B512 ([email protected] 4c/8t valid, [email protected] 4c/4t spi32m, LN2 [email protected] 4c/8t wprime1024 max 6,0 valid)
L311B512 (~6400valid 4c/4t, ~6350 1M/pifast, ~6150-6250 3D 4c/4t)
L311B514 (5ghz no boot)
L311B515 (4.5GHz / 1,064 V primestable)
L311B516 (5ghz 1,250 volt 1M stable, 6.6ghz 4c8t valid) good
L312B205 (5 GHz 1,6 V)
L312B208 (doesnt work on cold)
L312B323 (4,8 ghz at 1,26v on h20)
L312B323 (6,3 max ln2)
L312B329 (6,0 GHz max)
L312B329 (5,8 GHz max)
L312B332 (5Ghz 32M 4c 8t 1.28v dead stuck at post code 78)
L312B332 (6,1 max valid, 6,0 1m and pifast -128 cb)
L312B342 (wprime 32m 4c/8t at 5,2ghz with Water and about 1.35v, 5,8 cinebench dice)
L312B334 (4,7 at 1,26 valid on water)
L312B383 (5 GHz 1,35 V 32m and 01 stable)
L312B364 (4.9 GHz Cinebench 1,45 V on SS)
L312B376 (5 ghz boot below 1,45 V impossible)
L312B376 (1.33v 5ghz 32m, -132 CB, but only about 5.8 - 5.9 cinebench)
L312B383 (5 ghz with 1.36 V)
L312B508 (4700 MHz 32m 1,28 V)
L312B515 (4.6Ghz 1.19v 32m stable, 5.0Ghz 1.385v 32M stable)
L312B515 (5Ghz @1.35V spi32m 2c, ln2 valid 6374Mhz @1.785V.. CB -130)
L312B515 (6,8 ghz max on ln2) good
L312B518 (CPUZ 5699.8MHz volt 1.922volt on LN2 -120)
L312B541 (wont boot even 4.6 even past 1.3v)
L312B547 (4c/8t 1.258v boot and 32m)
L313B329 (5Ghz 1.25v bios stable IntelBurnTest Watercooler )
L313B673 (2C/2T @ 1.40v... failed 32M at 4700MHz)
L313B747 (1.35 for 4.5,5ghz not bootable)
L313B856 (max air 4,3 GHz. Can't even do 5 ghz at 1,45)
L313B878 (1.35 for 4.5,5ghz not bootable)
L313B848 (2C/2T: 5.95 GHz 1.8v max)
L313B991 (5 GHZ max @ 1.45V...Need to use LN2)
L313B991 (5.7 ghz 2c/2t cb -126, 4c/8t max boot 5.5 ghz cb -97)
L313B996 (LN2 max 5,8, 5000 MHz not possible below 1,40 Volt)
L313B999 (5ghz 1.22v)
L314B011 (4800 at 1,4v, 4700 at 1,35v AIDA PhotoworXX)
L314B011 (4900 at 1,4v, 4800 at 1,35v AIDA PhotoworXX)
L314B506 (4,7 ghz at 1,26 cinebench)
L314B506 (4,6 at 1,25 volt cinebench)
L314B506 (4700 at 1,4v, 4700 at 1,35v AIDA PhotoworXX)
L314B506 (5000 at 1,4v, 4900 at 1,35v AIDA PhotoworXX)
L314B506 (4800 at 1,4v AIDA PhotoworXX)
L314B506 (4800 at 1,4v, 4700 at 1,35v AIDA PhotoworXX)
L314B506 (4900 at 1,4v, 4800 at 1,35v AIDA PhotoworXX)
L314B506 (4800 at 1,4v AIDA PhotoworXX)
L314B506 (4700 at 1,4v, 4700 at 1,35v AIDA PhotoworXX)
L314B506 (4800 at 1,4v, 4700 at 1,35v AIDA PhotoworXX)
L314B528 (Won't even do Cinebench at 5.0 under my SS @ -50)
L315B357 (4.5 = 1.2v, 4.6 = 1.25v, 4.7 = 1.3v)
L315B371 (6450 1m 1.9 cb -125, 5 ghz 1.30 32m)
L315B373 (3DM05 inclusive CPU TEST 4c/4t @ 5 GHZ with 1.23V under single stage)
L315B407 (nice air clockers both 5ghz 1.35v but terrible ln2, max 6.1)
L315B407 (4,5 1,22 v primestable. 6,0 ghz max LN2)
L315B639 (cant run SPI 32M at 4.5ghz 4cores and 1.40vcore )
L316B170 (no boot 5 ghz 1,5 V)
L316B170 (6,122 32m on LN2)
L316B291 (1.46v for 4.7GHz)
L316B432 (4900 at 1,4v, 4900 at 1,35v AIDA PhotoworXX, 6000MHz 1core, 5700 4/8, CB -115°C)
L316B432 (4900 at 1,4v ,4800 at 1,35v AIDA PhotoworXX)
L317B761 (Not even 4.6GHz at 1.3v)

3312B707 (4.6GHz 1.4V Cinebench on air, 4.475GHz 1.3V XTU with peak of 88C)
3313B438 (1.35v 5ghz 4c8t boot xp, 1.385v 32m)

this is so far


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *highendpcgamer*
> 
> Hi there I have 4.7Ghz on 4770k Stable Here are screenshots of my settings. Asus Hero


holy cow that's a lot of power control turning. How did you come up with those values? I haven't touched those because it is so overwhelming. Should have bought the regular Z87 Pro instead.


----------



## Cyro999

1.49vcore is kinda ridiculous unless you're delidded on custom water


----------



## klepp0906

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> 1.49vcore is kinda ridiculous unless you're delidded on custom water


you would have to be or you wouldn't have a chip anymore =P


----------



## tomxlr8

highendpcgamer, I'm really impressed you have that stable with the uncore mult & volts in auto. Which bench did you use to test stability?

Mine at 4.7 would probably need as much power as you but I'm just not enough to delid & go into 1.4+ territory in bios.

I'd also be interested to know how you worked out all the other custom values that aren't on the main page. I have the same motherboard and anything outside of the main page & mem tweaking is just black magic to me..


----------



## highendpcgamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> holy cow that's a lot of power control turning. How did you come up with those values? I haven't touched those because it is so overwhelming. Should have bought the regular Z87 Pro instead.


Its live and learn I guess. When I had my I7 920 with Asus P6X58-D I was running 4.5ghz stable 24/7


----------



## highendpcgamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomxlr8*
> 
> highendpcgamer, I'm really impressed you have that stable with the uncore mult & volts in auto. Which bench did you use to test stability?
> 
> Mine at 4.7 would probably need as much power as you but I'm just not enough to delid & go into 1.4+ territory in bios.
> 
> I'd also be interested to know how you worked out all the other custom values that aren't on the main page. I have the same motherboard and anything outside of the main page & mem tweaking is just black magic to me..


I used Prime 95 64bit latest version, using blended test. I don't know how long it would be stable in large or small FFT, but I mostly game and watch movies and internet related things.

Also as far as the values in the other pages a lot comes from my i7 920 days see post above. Eventually I hope my temps will go down after I get my 7970 back from RMA and I disable intel graphics and I want to push the CPU further.


----------



## crashdummy35

Best I've been able to do stable:



Was hoping for 4.4 at this voltage but looks like I got a dud. Still feels good though, BF3 is waay smoother now.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> Best I've been able to do stable:
> 
> 
> 
> Was hoping for 4.4 at this voltage but looks like I got a dud. Still feels good though, BF3 is waay smoother now.


Did you increase your VRIN?


----------



## delavan

sorry for my noobness,

How to take screenshots of my Asus HERO BIOS settings?


----------



## highendpcgamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delavan*
> 
> sorry for my noobness,
> 
> How to take screenshots of my Asus HERO BIOS settings?


F12 and save to a thumb drive


----------



## delavan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *highendpcgamer*
> 
> F12 and save to a thumb drive


Thx!


----------



## highendpcgamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delavan*
> 
> Thx!


No problem! If you need anymore help just ask

Cheers!!!


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Did you increase your VRIN?


I think it's at 1.15..? I'd take some screen caps but my BIOS keep freezing when I do.

What would you suggest as a good point to try out?

I'll go try and take a screen cap real quick.

Edit managed 1 screen then my BIOS froze, keeps doing that after 1 shot:



Clock Ratio: 43
Uncore: 35
LLC: High
VCore: 1.240
CPU Ring: 1.115
CPU VRIN Protection: Auto (stock)

Are these the ones I change?



Thanks for any help.
PCH Core: 1.090 (stock)
PCH IO: 1.500 (stock

That's what I'm using for 4.3 GHz


----------



## jameyscott

Try a VRIN of 1.85 and then turn it up to 44 or 44 and try that. If it doesn't even boot up, you can up your voltage to 1.3 depending on your cooling solution. If that doesn't work you can up your VRIN up to 2.0, I wouldn't go any higher than 1.3 on vcore if you don't have a custom water cooling or very high end AIO water cooler. like the Swiftech H220 or possibly the Corsair H100.

You might have a really good chip considering that you can boot up with 4.3 and using stock VRIN. Make sure to read over the guide in the OP to get a better idea of how to OC your chip.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *klepp0906*
> 
> you would have to be or you wouldn't have a chip anymore =P


Well I actually ran 1.504v on Vcore once, but I got close to 95C on chess, plus it wasn't fully stable so I stopped.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *highendpcgamer*
> 
> I used Prime 95 64bit latest version, using blended test. I don't know how long it would be stable in large or small FFT, but I mostly game and watch movies and internet related things.
> 
> Also as far as the values in the other pages a lot comes from my i7 920 days see post above. Eventually I hope my temps will go down after I get my 7970 back from RMA and I disable intel graphics and I want to push the CPU further.


You know how I feel about Prime 95's latest version, right?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> I think it's at 1.15..? I'd take some screen caps but my BIOS keep freezing when I do.
> 
> What would you suggest as a good point to try out?
> 
> I'll go try and take a screen cap real quick.
> 
> Edit managed 1 screen then my BIOS froze, keeps doing that after 1 shot:
> 
> 
> 
> Clock Ratio: 43
> Uncore: 35
> LLC: High
> VCore: 1.240
> CPU Ring: 1.115
> CPU VRIN Protection: Auto (stock)
> 
> Are these the ones I change?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for any help.
> PCH Core: 1.090 (stock)
> PCH IO: 1.500 (stock
> 
> That's what I'm using for 4.3 GHz


Jesus that bios is more confusing than I thought.

If you are on 1.15v Vrin you will need more than that eventually. People have been setting anywhere from 1.5 to 2.0, varying a lot. Vring should always be a bit higher than Vcore, and if Vcore is too high you might need to raise Vring. There has been unconfirmed talks about how too high Vrin causes instability. But no evidence of this happening so far.


----------



## crashdummy35

Thanks guys.

Coming from a 775 rig, this Haswell BIOS is ultra confusing. I've been reading through the guides but, it is gonna take me some time to fully absorb this new stuff. Thanks for the tips.









+ Repped


----------



## Cyro999

Go to classic mode (right click background then click it) much less confusing.
Quote:


> There has been unconfirmed talks about how too high Vrin causes instability. But no evidence of this happening so far.


I thought this was common/accepted knowledge? I'm stable on far less vcore for 4.2 when i'm using 1.6vrin instead of 2.0, and 1.76 vs 1.85vrin for my 4.7 clocks cut like 0.015-0.02 from vcore i needed there, too

In my experience in every case, having vrin in the right zone is far better than having it significantly too low or significantly too high


----------



## klepp0906

I came from 775 myself. It's not too bad once you do all the reading. Let me tell ya, life is quite a bit easier once you know what everything does.
I didn't read too far back but if your having instability under load with those settings and a few more vcore bumps aren't doing it, start by manually setting your voltages. The page with the filtering and stuff is mostly high end PWM and for more extreme oc'ing than you are doing.

Make sure you have LLC on extreme, turn your vrin to 1.9 (no ss of the page so assuming its on auto/1.8) and add .1 to your sa/ioa/iod voltages. If your still having trouble after that and say 1.275v then the instability isn't coming from The chip or uncore - look into memory settings.

Again, if it's mentioned before, I apologize, I came late and tend to skim but I didn't notice. The PCH voltages are fine at stock as well but setting them manually saves from the PC overdoing it and costing you temps. That goes for nearly all of them. If your not using integrated graphics I also found that by dropping the clockspeed to the minimum and voltage to the minimum helps lower end temps a bit.

Can't really offer much more without much more info. Which tests are you passing vs failing, memory timings and quantity/type (I'm sure it was mentioned) but for the most part, common sense, some reading, and a loooooooot of time spent doing the trial and error thing will dial you in.

A lot of people will do any ram tightening or overclocking first so they can remove that from the equation stability wise. That's up to you, but be damn sure you do the core before uncore and completely separate. Find your 100% certain stable core/voltage limit then start on uncore as it is much less important and will introduce much instability once you get up there.

Separation really helps save time in diagnosing any instability that arises. Even though it shouldn't be too bad if your not going too much higher than you already are with your chip. Trying to find its clockspeed wall, that's a diff story. I learned the hard way moving the core and uncore simultaneously in an attempt to keep them 1:1. Ouch! Futile behind 4.6-4.7 (uncore) where it became impossible. I'm convinced uncore will crap out long before core on all chips. I can post and verify at much higher than 5 at reasonably low voltages whereas nothing will get my uncore stable past 4.7 and realistically 4.6 ( cause 4.7 takes much more vring than I am comfortable with which will try your chip much easier than vcore will)

Anyhow, I'm carrying on to an extreme degree. I apologize!


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> Thanks guys.
> 
> Coming from a 775 rig, this Haswell BIOS is ultra confusing. I've been reading through the guides but, it is gonna take me some time to fully absorb this new stuff. Thanks for the tips.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> + Repped


dude i came from a macbook pro and before that a vaio








its been about 2 years without windows, let alone any BIOS


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> Thanks guys.
> 
> Coming from a 775 rig, this Haswell BIOS is ultra confusing. I've been reading through the guides but, it is gonna take me some time to fully absorb this new stuff. Thanks for the tips.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> + Repped


Yes, even from an 1156 setup, the BIOS is nuts...especially on the Hero. Compounding matters is a defective CPU or MOBO. I've started randomly rebooting @ stock settings lately. No warning, no BSOD, nothing. I hope it's not PSU...


----------



## iatacs19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Yes, even from an 1156 setup, the BIOS is nuts...especially on the Hero. Compounding matters is a defective CPU or MOBO. I've started randomly rebooting @ stock settings lately. No warning, no BSOD, nothing. I hope it's not PSU...


I just wish ASUS would stick to the intel terminology a bit more like Gigabyte does.


----------



## Apple Pi

How does my 4770k Non Delidded stack up?

I got it running at 4.5Ghz with 1.35v (from what I've heard it's not great but not too terrible.)

I have my Cache multiplier and voltage at stock and the Vin Voltage at 1.9v

In prime the temps spike to around 74-80-78- 76 it will run for about 10min but then will get a tread error but it won't crash. It seem pretty stable in other benchmarks such as super pi, wprime and x264 bench.

I plan on deliddding when I get my new GPU added to the loop.

What do y'all think?

CPU: 4770k
MOBO: Asrock Z87M Extreme4
Ram: Corsair Vengeance LP 1600mhz CL10 8x2 Kit
PSU: AX850


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> In prime the temps spike to around 74-80-78- 76


Even though you're on water, are you sure you're not missing service pack 1? (can't run avx without it)

Those temps seem too cold for 1.35vcore even on old cooler version of prime


----------



## Apple Pi

I thought I had service pack one on this machine I'll run windows update when I get home to check and see if it's missing. As far as temps go, I'm using an EK HF Block with a 680 in the loop but I also have a EX240 and EX280 cooling it.


----------



## barkinos98

mine is acting uup
last night it survived AIDA64 (and i forgot to turn it off, so it did AIDA64 about 15hrs) but yet when im watching a youtube video the system locks up and i have to restart it. my 780 is already running underclocked to avoid any fan noise and anything else is stock :/


----------



## t0tum

Been playing with prime95 28.1 for last couple of weeks and found out that pesky rounding errors in blend is not just memory. Got rid of those by just upping Vrin, not Vcore. Yet my overclock was fine at given VRIN in all other tests, as if my vcore was not fully utilized until 2.81 and needed more juice from Vrin. I have no voltage spikes at all, as iam on manual. I find this behaviour quite werid.


----------



## Cyro999

What vcore were you at and what was your VRIN before and after?


----------



## Hyolyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t0tum*
> 
> Been playing with prime95 28.1 for last couple of weeks and found out that pesky rounding errors in blend is not just memory. Got rid of those by just upping Vrin, not Vcore. Yet my overclock was fine at given VRIN in all other tests, as if my vcore was not fully utilized until 2.81 and needed more juice from Vrin. I have no voltage spikes at all, as iam on manual. I find this behaviour quite werid.


I've experienced similar results even getting instabilty with to high VRIN, and i have to say everything about overclocking haswell has been weird to me.
It's a super chip but i do really miss the simplicity of overclocking the AMD FX Series, lol!


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Apple Pi*
> 
> I thought I had service pack one on this machine I'll run windows update when I get home to check and see if it's missing. As far as temps go, I'm using an EK HF Block with a 680 in the loop but I also have a EX240 and EX280 cooling it.


At 1.27vcore, my reported CPU package power in blend random fft was ~110w, 8k fft it was like 140w, by 1.35v you're probably closer to 200 and there's no clean way to pull that through TIM and glue interface, it's probably really messy. That's 27.9, not hotter/higher draw 28.1. I'm not sure how accurate CPU package power readings are, but they seem to correlate really really strongly to temperatures, so it seems consistent in that way at least


----------



## t0tum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> What vcore were you at and what was your VRIN before and after?


Vcore - 1.115v
Vrin: 1.780
This was linpack avx2 stable. For prime i had to go up to 1.850v


----------



## Cyro999

You are applying max or close to max LLC to VRIN? Avx2 stuff pulls so much power.

If you were not, then try it - if you were, then did you try going down instead of up? 1.6ish? It's possible that either ratio works, and you were sat in a bad place in the middle


----------



## t0tum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> You are applying max or close to max LLC to VRIN? Avx2 stuff pulls so much power.
> 
> If you were not, then try it - if you were, then did you try going down instead of up? 1.6ish? It's possible that either ratio works, and you were sat in a bad place in the middle


Yes, i had LLC on extreme or 1 lower all the time. I will try 1.6 and see if it does anything. Iam pretty sure, right after iam done with prime, i won't pass linpack avx2 with 1.850 vrin as i was getting better results below 1.800 (less 124 besod's). But now prime needs more.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hyolyn*
> 
> I've experienced similar results even getting instabilty with to high VRIN, and i have to say everything about overclocking haswell has been weird to me.
> It's a super chip but i do really miss the simplicity of overclocking the AMD FX Series, lol!


I already made my mind up on broadwell. It surely cant be worse than haswell with its fivr.


----------



## Jodiuh

So out of nowhere, my PC started rebooting. Stock settings, and even while just in the BIOS. Happened while I was flashing the BIOS too, lol. In Windows, my screens sort of collapse to a single horizontal line and the next thing I see is the windows didn't boot properly screen. This happens pretty randomly and even while just browsing the web. However, I can get it to happen real fast w/ AIDA64.

If I had to guess I would say PSU. But I've had trouble getting this board setup and the CPU temp is balls. I'm going to put in the old board and cpu and see how it goes. Hopefully everything RMA's well.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t0tum*
> 
> Yes, i had LLC on extreme or 1 lower all the time. I will try 1.6 and see if it does anything. Iam pretty sure, right after iam done with prime, i won't pass linpack avx2 with 1.850 vrin as i was getting better results below 1.800 (less 124 besod's). But now prime needs more.
> I already made my mind up on broadwell. It surely cant be worse than haswell with its fivr.


What do you mean by that? I mean, surely braodwell and skylake will have fivr too? Intel spent a ton of time working on it as like the main feature of haswell


----------



## klepp0906

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Even though you're on water, are you sure you're not missing service pack 1? (can't run avx without it)
> 
> Those temps seem too cold for 1.35vcore even on old cooler version of prime


exactly what I was thinking. Unless there is something else holding him back, that's waay too much v for that vcore if those are his temps. Something is just not meeting up =P You may have hit the nail on the head w/out the new instructions. Or of course could be running a stress test that doesn't include them. Something a lot easier on the cpu. Run small FFT prime or IBT on very high + and get back to us. Drop your uncore to stock and see if it allows you to lower your vcore and stay stable. 1.3 I could see for 4.5, 1.35 is a bit high. temps though, as mentioned several times now, not so much.

If I had to guess w/ no info, chip isn't being stressed 100%. Has to be.


----------



## t0tum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> What do you mean by that? I mean, surely braodwell and skylake will have fivr too? Intel spent a ton of time working on it as like the main feature of haswell


Rumour has it Intel is rolling back from fivr, or atleast part of it will be regulated by the board like it used to.


----------



## barkinos98

is it possible that the XMP profiles are so restricted i cant even change timings?
OOB was 9-10-9-27 and i tried to make 9-9-9-27 and it didnt even go past the bios screen lol
and dominator GTs were sold as great overclockers and was the top ram back in the day (still is for the good part lol)


----------



## steven88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> What do you mean by that? I mean, surely braodwell and skylake will have fivr too? Intel spent a ton of time working on it as like the main feature of haswell


I heard rumors that Broadwell won't be compatible with current Z87...and thats because Intel plans to modify the socket to move the FIVR off the CPU...it will still hold LGA 1150, it just won't be compatible with older Haswells


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Apple Pi*
> 
> How does my 4770k Non Delidded stack up?
> 
> I got it running at 4.5Ghz with 1.35v (from what I've heard it's not great but not too terrible.)
> 
> I have my Cache multiplier and voltage at stock and the Vin Voltage at 1.9v
> 
> In prime the temps spike to around 74-80-78- 76 it will run for about 10min but then will get a tread error but it won't crash. It seem pretty stable in other benchmarks such as super pi, wprime and x264 bench.
> 
> I plan on deliddding when I get my new GPU added to the loop.
> 
> What do y'all think?
> 
> CPU: 4770k
> MOBO: Asrock Z87M Extreme4
> Ram: Corsair Vengeance LP 1600mhz CL10 8x2 Kit
> PSU: AX850


Yours is below average. Temps are good though. At least you nudged 4.5ghz, so that's still decently close to average.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steven88*
> 
> I heard rumors that Broadwell won't be compatible with current Z87...and thats because Intel plans to modify the socket to move the FIVR off the CPU...it will still hold LGA 1150, it just won't be compatible with older Haswells


Oh well. By the time I see a real reason to upgrade (Intel's punch line for Broadwell: Lower power at the same performance) I need a new platform. Maybe my next build me like... Broadwell E.


----------



## charliew

7 minutes of prime. Still not sure what a safe cache-volt is so keeping it at an 0.015 offset, running 3900mhz cache speed.

Loading about 60ish on the lowest core 70ish on the highest, peaked to 78 but that was just for a second (very jittery this haswell stuff).


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charliew*
> 
> 
> 
> 7 minutes of prime. Still not sure what a safe cache-volt is so keeping it at an 0.015 offset, running 3900mhz cache speed.
> 
> Loading about 60ish on the lowest core 70ish on the highest, peaked to 78 but that was just for a second (very jittery this haswell stuff).


Hey, is this your final or close to final overclock or are you pressing for higher core clock?

In unrelated news, I found out the speed of chess on 4670k is about 20% slower than an 8350. So an overclocked 4670k will match a stock 8350. Of course, 8350 has 8 cores and 4670k has 4, so all things considered, 4670k held up quite well. Hyperthreading doesn't work well for chess. I'm helping a friend in a computer chess match, but the opponent has either a Sandy Bridge E or Xeons up his sleeve, he's getting ridiculous calculation speeds.

*NEED MOAR POWA*


----------



## charliew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Hey, is this your final or close to final overclock or are you pressing for higher core clock?
> 
> In unrelated news, I found out the speed of chess on 4670k is about 20% slower than an 8350. So an overclocked 4670k will match a stock 8350. Of course, 8350 has 8 cores and 4670k has 4, so all things considered, 4670k held up quite well. Hyperthreading doesn't work well for chess. I'm helping a friend in a computer chess match, but the opponent has either a Sandy Bridge E or Xeons up his sleeve, he's getting ridiculous calculation speeds.
> 
> *NEED MOAR POWA*


Probably going for a higher clock, just have to settle for what temps make me sleep at night first and read up on what voltage I can put my cachevoltage without frying it.
Also, since core 3 is sort of cool, Im really starting to think about delidding again. Got the CLP lying around and everything...

Ran a bit of crysis 3 and the hottest core doesnt even peak 70.


----------



## Chomuco

CPU: 4770k 4.5 ,1.230v BIOS, LIQUID PRO CLP
MOBO: asus maximus vi hero ,bios 804
Ram: Corsair D 4 x 2gb gtx8 2400mhz
PSU: ss850 km3 seasonic
vga . sli gtx 680 light..
cpu 45 ,1.23v
cache 42 ,1.13v

http://gyazo.com/eec5d607819052ca8377a47c29989b39.png


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t0tum*
> 
> I already made my mind up on broadwell. It surely cant be worse than haswell with its fivr.


Rumor is that Broadwell isn't coming to desktops. Next is Haswell refresh and Haswell-E. After that Skylake. I seriously doubt Haswell refresh would be any better than what we have today.

Is it my chip or all those Haswell chips when pushed towards their max clocks act differently on different days? For example, one day I manage to pass OCCT for 8hrs, but the next day with the same setting I cannot pass it for even an hour.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> Is it my chip or all those Haswell chips when pushed towards their max clocks act differently on different days? For example, one day I manage to pass OCCT for 8hrs, but the next day with the same setting I cannot pass it for even an hour.


Yeah, I get the same thing.


----------



## darkelixa

Still waiting on my gigabyte board to come back









My amd 8350 has smoother fps than my intel one, but that may have been becuase of a bad mainboard?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> Rumor is that Broadwell isn't coming to desktops. Next is Haswell refresh and Haswell-E. After that Skylake. I seriously doubt Haswell refresh would be any better than what we have today.
> 
> Is it my chip or all those Haswell chips when pushed towards their max clocks act differently on different days? For example, one day I manage to pass OCCT for 8hrs, but the next day with the same setting I cannot pass it for even an hour.


I think that rumor is debunked.


----------



## The Storm

Time to set aside fiddling with my clocks and participate in the foldathon right now. Rigs are fired up Gpu's & Cpu's cranking...whew plenty of heat pooring out of these machines, its a good thing its getting down to 40 degrees tonight.


----------



## darkelixa

My gigabyte board has been swapped for a new one









Would it be better to use my amd 8350 with an asus sabertooth 990fx rv2 as my main machine or

my i5 4670k with gigabyte GA-Z87X-UD3H


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkelixa*
> 
> My gigabyte board has been swapped for a new one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would it be better to use my amd 8350 with an asus sabertooth 990fx rv2 as my main machine or
> 
> my i5 4670k with gigabyte GA-Z87X-UD3H


Depends on what you are doing with it.


----------



## darkelixa

Playing final fantasy a realm reborn, downloading, streaming, etc


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I think that rumor is debunked.


well, perhaps.

so why does this happen though? i wonder if there is something that i'm doing or not doing that is causing this behavior. perhaps because i have all the power saving features turned ON? could they cause something like this to happen? maybe some power delivery setting?

could it be some other component in the PC? RAM perhaps? but I've checked them with memtest. doesn't see there is anything wrong with them.

or a fault in mobo? the motherboard temps reported in AISuite III are in the low 30's. i don't know whether they are VRM temps or some other place nobody cares about. but reviews seem to suggest the Hero's VRM sinks are pretty cool to touch.

it is definitely not the ambient temps, because the day those tests failed was fairly cooler than the day OCCT passed.

so, now my method of stress testing has gone from 6hrs OCCT stable to 6Hrs OCCT table on 3 different days. gah i hate Haswell. my SNB chip wasn't a super clocker, that's why I'm not regretting the switch that much.

any clues?

on another note, i did a test to see how cache ratio affects core overclock, but i am afraid to talk about those results because they can be different today! anyways, what i did was, i set the core voltage to a value that would cause prime95 to BSOD . and i tried all the cache voltages from 1.05V to 1.21V to see if different cache voltages would make prime run for longer. cache ratio was set to x35.

at most volts, it would fail within a couple of minutes. but at 1.10, 1.11, 1.18, 1.19, 1.20V, it would go on for about 8-9 minutes before crashing. at 1.19 i got a clock watchdog timer BSOD (0x101?) instead of the regular 0x124 i got for all other settings.

thing is, the results were fairly reproducible. i don't know if these results would change if you change any of the other settings. it could be my weird chip though. unless someone else can confirm this, take it with a grain of salt.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkelixa*
> 
> Playing final fantasy a realm reborn, downloading, streaming, etc


If you're gaming, then the 4670k will be slightly better. Especially overclocked. However for rendering and things like that, the 8350 would be better. Why did you buy both?


----------



## darkelixa

Quite simple, the misses has an i3 2120 and it was time for an upgrade


----------



## Forceman

I think part of the reason for the inconsistency may be temps. I've noticed that I can pass in the evening but the same settings fail the next afternoon even if the core temp is only a few (2-3) degrees higher (the ambients are quite a bit higher though). So my theory is that either something on the motherboard is getting hot and causing problems, or some part of the chip (possibly the FIVR?) is very temp sensitive and fails with even a small change. Other people have said they haven't seen the same behavior though, so who knows. Maybe it's just always kind of unstable, and it's just luck of the draw.


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> I think part of the reason for the inconsistency may be temps. I've noticed that I can pass in the evening but the same settings fail the next afternoon even if the core temp is only a few (2-3) degrees higher (the ambients are quite a bit higher though). So my theory is that either something on the motherboard is getting hot and causing problems, or some part of the chip (possibly the FIVR?) is very temp sensitive and fails with even a small change. Other people have said they haven't seen the same behavior though, so who knows. Maybe it's just always kind of unstable, and it's just luck of the draw.


thing is, the ambient was cooler on the day that it failed + it was the night. i passed 8hrs while i was at work.

guess that's why you have to run stress tests for 24hrs to call it stable. well, i don't care anymore. i did a 14hr H.264 queue, and it didn't crash. i'm gonna keep this 4.4GHz/1.290V and see if i ever crash with those settings. but i did set the cache voltage to 1.18V because that seemed to be the sweet spot for whatever reason.

i feel like changing the RAM and see if that fixes the probs. even if memtest passes, that doesn't really mean that the memory is "compatible" with the mobo. thinking of getting the Crucial Tactical LP 1600 16GB CL8 1.35v sticks as they are way cheaper (about $140) than those 2133MHz and up RAM over here. about $50 cheaper than the cheapest 2133 sticks.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> well, perhaps.
> 
> so why does this happen though? i wonder if there is something that i'm doing or not doing that is causing this behavior. perhaps because i have all the power saving features turned ON? could they cause something like this to happen? maybe some power delivery setting?
> 
> could it be some other component in the PC? RAM perhaps? but I've checked them with memtest. doesn't see there is anything wrong with them.
> 
> or a fault in mobo? the motherboard temps reported in AISuite III are in the low 30's. i don't know whether they are VRM temps or some other place nobody cares about. but reviews seem to suggest the Hero's VRM sinks are pretty cool to touch.
> 
> it is definitely not the ambient temps, because the day those tests failed was fairly cooler than the day OCCT passed.
> 
> so, now my method of stress testing has gone from 6hrs OCCT stable to 6Hrs OCCT table on 3 different days. gah i hate Haswell. my SNB chip wasn't a super clocker, that's why I'm not regretting the switch that much.
> 
> any clues?
> 
> on another note, i did a test to see how cache ratio affects core overclock, but i am afraid to talk about those results because they can be different today! anyways, what i did was, i set the core voltage to a value that would cause prime95 to BSOD . and i tried all the cache voltages from 1.05V to 1.21V to see if different cache voltages would make prime run for longer. cache ratio was set to x35.
> 
> at most volts, it would fail within a couple of minutes. but at 1.10, 1.11, 1.18, 1.19, 1.20V, it would go on for about 8-9 minutes before crashing. at 1.19 i got a clock watchdog timer BSOD (0x101?) instead of the regular 0x124 i got for all other settings.
> 
> thing is, the results were fairly reproducible. i don't know if these results would change if you change any of the other settings. it could be my weird chip though. unless someone else can confirm this, take it with a grain of salt.


The rumor part was about Broadwell not being a socket chip for desktops.

In regards to temps from what I saw, no major correlation between instability and moderate temps. Moderate being under 85C peak. Stockfish chess was causing bsods in 10-20 minutes, it was ridiculous.


----------



## nielsiecnos

Hello Guys,

If you need a good guide to get stable use this one, helped me to get stable and he got some good reference points to start with.

I followed his guide step by step.

http://linustechtips.com/main/topic/41234-intel-haswell-4670k-4770k-overclocking-guide/

Thanks ProKoN!


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nielsiecnos*
> 
> Hello Guys,
> 
> If you need a good guide to get stable use this one, helped me to get stable and he got some good reference points to start with.
> 
> I followed his guide step by step.
> 
> http://linustechtips.com/main/topic/41234-intel-haswell-4670k-4770k-overclocking-guide/
> 
> Thanks ProKoN!


It doesn't work for me. I can run XTU for hours just to find h.264 encoding crash within minutes or couple of hours.


----------



## nielsiecnos

Sure it does when the rest of your system (uncore, memory) is not stable. Thats why you need to follows the steps, first Cpu clock + voltage then Uncore Clock + voltage and last Memory clock + voltage.

Good luck!


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nielsiecnos*
> 
> Sure it does when the rest of your system (uncore, memory) is not stable. Thats why you need to follows the steps, first Cpu clock + voltage then Uncore Clock + voltage and last Memory clock + voltage.
> 
> Good luck!


There's more to it than that but that's the rough, quick way to lay it out. But it's also stated in my guide which I made, now quite a while ago.

I don't do suggested voltages for a speed because the required settings varies so much from CPU to CPU.


----------



## Apple Pi

So I figured out I was on SP1 so IDK....


----------



## Apple Pi

When I run small FFT it hits tmax instantly... what causes that? No other bench makes the cpu get that hot.


----------



## nielsiecnos

foutje


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Apple Pi*
> 
> When I run small FFT it hits tmax instantly... what causes that? No other bench makes the cpu get that hot.


Avx









Avx2 linpack reads as 115w CPU package power at 1.1vcore 4ghz 2400mhz RAM for me. That's more than it reads as (and temperatures are hotter, too) than encoding with max CPU at 1.3 vcore. I'd be surprised if you were not hitting tjmax at like 1.275v even with water


----------



## nielsiecnos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> There's more to it than that but that's the rough, quick way to lay it out. But it's also stated in my guide which I made, now quite a while ago.
> 
> I don't do suggested voltages for a speed because the required settings varies so much from CPU to CPU.


For sure every CPU needs a different voltage, but you have to start somewhere, i think the 1.25 @ 4400 is a good starting point, i need 1.26 to get stable.. you can always go down. For me personal this guide did the trick and I did check out many guides about Haswell overclocking.

Many guides are not talking about getting stability in 3 steps. This is the most important part if you ask me. If you set all 3 variables at the same time you never know what is giving you instability.

I see a lot of people struggling to get Haswell stable, well thats because they dont follow this simple rule. there is no easy way to get a stable ' high' overclock on haswell.

Just saying..


----------



## jlaw3x7

Please review my build log - http://www.overclock.net/t/1428193/build-log-dark-phantom-nzxt-phantom-410-haswell-4770k-h110-cooler-overclock-delid. I am getting high temps even with my H110. Do I have a "bad" CPU? Should I ask MicroCenter to swap it for another?


----------



## Menphisto

Hay,
Would be a Corsair h60 enough to cool a i5 4670k @ 4,5ghz (1.2v).....? (H100 and h80i are to big for my Case..)


----------



## nielsiecnos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlaw3x7*
> 
> Please review my build log - http://www.overclock.net/t/1428193/build-log-dark-phantom-nzxt-phantom-410-haswell-4770k-h110-cooler-overclock-delid. I am getting high temps even with my H110. Do I have a "bad" CPU? Should I ask MicroCenter to swap it for another?


If its stable you are fine, these are 'normal' temps. your 4600 is 'good' on Haswell, lots of people have lower clockable cpu's and it depends a lot which stress test you use for your temps.

Intel recommends XTU or Aida64 for stress testing, XTU = Extreme Tuning Utility , its made by Intel.

'Haswell' is not like any previous CPU, mostly because it has got more intergrated on the CPU that needs more tuning and creates more heat







On the other side, its a lot of fun to have to work on a stable overclock in my opinion.


----------



## devilmcry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nielsiecnos*
> 
> If its stable you are fine, these are 'normal' temps. your 4600 is 'good' on Haswell, lots of people have lower clockable cpu's and it depends a lot which stress test you use for your temps.
> 
> Intel recommends XTU or Aida64 for stress testing, XTU = Extreme Tuning Utility , its made by Intel.
> 
> 'Haswell' is not like any previous CPU, mostly because it has got more intergrated on the CPU that needs more tuning and creates more heat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the other side, its a lot of fun to have to work on a stable overclock in my opinion.


of course but XTU or Aida64 are useless to check stability
a lot of users can run stable Aida64 or XTU to see later that their systems crash under x264

I think that the only way to check the real stability is the old school, prime95 o linx.

In my case, my 4770k can run prime95 @ 4500 easy in AVX1, but due to temp and voltage I can't run linx 0.6.5 or prime95 28

@ 4400 I need rise up by 21mV my vCore to pass linx 0.6.5... but It can pass Aida64 @ 4600 with the same voltage, so...


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlaw3x7*
> 
> Please review my build log - http://www.overclock.net/t/1428193/build-log-dark-phantom-nzxt-phantom-410-haswell-4770k-h110-cooler-overclock-delid. I am getting high temps even with my H110. Do I have a "bad" CPU? Should I ask MicroCenter to swap it for another?


93c is a normal temp for avx synthetic loads with 1.3vcore. If you want, go test with x264 or some other real world use of avx - you can access it easily/simply from x264 bench 5.0.1
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menphisto*
> 
> Hay,
> Would be a Corsair h60 enough to cool a i5 4670k @ 4,5ghz (1.2v).....? (H100 and h80i are to big for my Case..)


Depends on the load


----------



## barkinos98

I've let it go stock man








just set my ram to XMP and did nothing more; it gave me weird BSOD's and non of them were given a second time, all random other reasons. most tend to say its related about CPU and power and etc but its quite boring to get BSOD's randomly


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilmcry*
> 
> of course but XTU or Aida64 are useless to check stability
> a lot of users can run stable Aida64 or XTU to see later that their systems crash under x264


Try the XTU benchmark instead of the stress test. It seems to be much more stressful. I haven't had any problems passing x264 with XTU bench stable settings, actually I've failed the XTU bench with settings that do pass x264 testing.


----------



## nielsiecnos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilmcry*
> 
> of course but XTU or Aida64 are useless to check stability
> a lot of users can run stable Aida64 or XTU to see later that their systems crash under x264
> 
> I think that the only way to check the real stability is the old school, prime95 o linx.
> 
> In my case, my 4770k can run prime95 @ 4500 easy in AVX1, but due to temp and voltage I can't run linx 0.6.5 or prime95 28
> 
> @ 4400 I need rise up by 21mV my vCore to pass linx 0.6.5... but It can pass Aida64 @ 4600 with the same voltage, so...


How did you stress with XTU? The way to go for me was first get CPU freq you want stable for 8 hours on XTU(rest on default, uncore 35 Ghz [email protected]), when your stable, get your Uncore 1:1 stable for 8 hours with XTU, if thats all stable with the best Voltages get your memory stable, and test 8 hours XTU, if you done that. your are sollid as a rock, trust me









also on x264...


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> is it possible that the XMP profiles are so restricted i cant even change timings?
> OOB was 9-10-9-27 and i tried to make 9-9-9-27 and it didnt even go past the bios screen lol
> and dominator GTs were sold as great overclockers and was the top ram back in the day (still is for the good part lol)


XMP is for people who don't set speed & timings manually, like an auto setting for overclocked memory. For higher speed or changing timings, go manual.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Try the XTU benchmark instead of the stress test. It seems to be much more stressful. I haven't had any problems passing x264 with XTU bench stable settings, actually I've failed the XTU bench with settings that do pass x264 testing.


This! I tested a new cpu with the xtu benchmark before starting it up folding, adjusted voltages until it passed the XTU bench twice, been running 100% load folding for 20 days + since then without a hiccup, took less than 15 minutes of stability testing.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> XMP is for people who don't set speed & timings manually, like an auto setting for overclocked memory. For higher speed or changing timings, go manual.
> This! I tested a new cpu with the xtu benchmark before starting it up folding, adjusted voltages until it passed the XTU bench twice, been running 100% load folding for 20 days + since then without a hiccup, took less than 15 minutes of stability testing.


I've reverted back to stock lol
random BSOD's plus theres lots of stuff to be changed to have a stable clock.
miss the AMD days when i just changed the 200mhz to something like 230mhz and set the voltage to 1.3V and just rolled on


----------



## devilmcry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nielsiecnos*
> 
> How did you stress with XTU? The way to go for me was first get CPU freq you want stable for 8 hours on XTU(rest on default, uncore 35 Ghz [email protected]), when your stable, get your Uncore 1:1 stable for 8 hours with XTU, if thats all stable with the best Voltages get your memory stable, and test 8 hours XTU, if you done that. your are sollid as a rock, trust me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also on x264...


My ring si stable, it can pass all, But xtu needs less volt that prime95v28 or linx0.6.5, anyway the point is that it Must run all as stock therefore I keep Linx 0.6.5 and prime 95v28 as standard

Anyway, my 4770k isn't able to run stable 1:1... My cache starts to wall at 4300, after that I haven't found stability and from 4200 to 4300 I need add 0.1v of vring. 4400/4200 isn't bad(with RAM @ 2133)


----------



## Steafun

Hello guys. I'm stable at 4.2ghz 1.215v but I know I can go higher Prime95 temps only around 75. But when I go for the 4.5 with 1.350v I can't get stable. I'm only messing with Vcore and Multiplier. People talking about uncore or something like that what is this? I'm kinda noob at cpu overclocking it's not like gpu. I appreciate every help.

BTW I run my rams on stock voltage 1.5v and stock speeds. So it's cpu related.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Steafun*
> 
> Hello guys. I'm stable at 4.2ghz 1.215v but I know I can go higher Prime95 temps only around 75. But when I go for the 4.5 with 1.350v I can't get stable. I'm only messing with Vcore and Multiplier. People talking about uncore or something like that what is this? I'm kinda noob at cpu overclocking it's not like gpu. I appreciate every help.
> 
> BTW I run my rams on stock voltage 1.5v and stock speeds. So it's cpu related.


You've got to increase your VRIN. Look at the guide on the first post.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Steafun*
> 
> Hello guys. I'm stable at 4.2ghz 1.215v but I know I can go higher Prime95 temps only around 75. But when I go for the 4.5 with 1.350v I can't get stable. I'm only messing with Vcore and Multiplier. People talking about uncore or something like that what is this? I'm kinda noob at cpu overclocking it's not like gpu. I appreciate every help.
> 
> BTW I run my rams on stock voltage 1.5v and stock speeds. So it's cpu related.


Uncore is ring bus is cache ratio as the first post says.


----------



## Rar4f

How difficult will it be for me to overclock a haswell (or any cpu) in general? I am kinda stupid,

but i am curious as to how much work i will have to put into learning to overclock safely









1-10 scale would be nice!


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rar4f*
> 
> How difficult will it be for me to overclock a haswell (or any cpu) in general? I am kinda stupid,
> 
> but i am curious as to how much work i will have to put into learning to overclock safely
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-10 scale would be nice!


Depends on how much you care about that final 100-200 mhz. For example, I got it to 4.2, 4.3 without issues, it was pretty damned easy for me. Getting 4.4, 4.5, a tweak or two. 4.6 requires a ton of testing and a lot of bsods before you can hopefully find your way to stability. Once you hit that wall, it's going to take a hell of a lot more to stablize past it.

And uh, disclaimer, the above were my experiences only, how well CPUs clock vary a lot. Your ending result will be most influenced probably by pure luck, rather than your overclocking skill as getting the basics down isn't hard. I know my guide is long but I'm sure you can get it down the basics in 15 minutes or less.

So 9/10 if you're going for broke past the voltage wall.

5-7/10 if you're not deciding to be extreme.

Haswells are a harder to overclock than say, Sandy Bridge. That's just the way it is.
Why did OCN nerf the Chrome spellcheck again?


----------



## Rar4f

I´ll try to get 4.6. Thanks









How well will this cool a i7 4770k overclocked, and a radeon 7950 or 7970 overclocked?

R4 DEFINE case:

INTAKE
NF A14 FLX 140mmx2 (FRONT), 140mm SIDE, 140mm BOTTOM

EXHAUST:
140mmx2 TOP (both vents)
140mm rear

TOP CAGE REMOVED

Only front will have A14 FLX, rest fans will be stock fans from Fractal: R2 140mm Silent Series
I picked Noctua A14 FLX for front because they have good static pressure, something i think will be beneficial for side vents on R4 Define plus for breaking through filter barrier









*So from a 1-10 scale, could you guys please tell me how good cooling it will be for overclocking ?*


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nielsiecnos*
> 
> Sure it does when the rest of your system (uncore, memory) is not stable. Thats why you need to follows the steps, first Cpu clock + voltage then Uncore Clock + voltage and last Memory clock + voltage.
> 
> Good luck!


Of course I followed the steps. XTU is stable @4.4/1.28V for 12hrs but H.264 fails at those volts. I've given up on XTU. That's not a gold stress test for my CPU at least.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Steafun*
> 
> Hello guys. I'm stable at 4.2ghz 1.215v but I know I can go higher Prime95 temps only around 75. But when I go for the 4.5 with 1.350v I can't get stable. I'm only messing with Vcore and Multiplier. People talking about uncore or something like that what is this? I'm kinda noob at cpu overclocking it's not like gpu. I appreciate every help.
> 
> BTW I run my rams on stock voltage 1.5v and stock speeds. So it's cpu related.


I wouldn't try to jump straight from 4.2 to 4.5. A lot of chips have trouble getting 4.5 - I would try 4.4 as an interim step. You should also try increasing you Vring (cache voltage) and VCCSA (System Agent) and VCCIOD (Digital I/O) as they can help with stability. But the OP has all that info already.


----------



## ChrisB17

Do these voltages look ok? Currently at 4.5ghz w\ 4ghz uncore. Temps maxing at 75*c @ load.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisB17*
> 
> 
> 
> Do these voltages look ok? Currently at 4.5ghz w\ 4ghz uncore. Temps maxing at 75*c @ load.


You're fine.


----------



## rickyman0319

will my temp goes down if I change H80i to D14 on my i7 4770k pc or not?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> will my temp goes down if I change H80i to D14 on my i7 4770k pc or not?


Maybe a bit but not THAT much.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> will my temp goes down if I change H80i to D14 on my i7 4770k pc or not?


The d14 will perform better. After all, the h100 and d14 perform about on par


----------



## Ivo81

I must be having a bad sample or something since i can only get my i5 4670 to run at 4.2 and even that reguires 1.3v (1.312 to be exactly is what it uses). I can bump that to 4.4Ghz but that would reguire 1.35V to get it perform somewhat stable in OS, any gaming is out of questions due to the almost instant bsod.

At any lower voltage than 1.3 at 4.2 i get bsod after 3min in BF3.

So am i stuck with the 4.2 or is there still hope for me? Its not that 4.2Ghz is bad but im surprised i need that much voltage for it and im still testing it since i still get occasional system restarts after some gaming period.
I have my uncore at stock (x34) and RAM at 1600 with default settings. I have raised my vrin to 1.9 without any effects tbh, also setting ram to xmp or stock or 2133mhz doesn't seem to have any effect..

Only good thing is that max peak temp with RealTemp and Aida64 at 1.312V is 76c, during gaming its around 65c.

Anything else i can try? I really don't want to raise the voltage any higher than it is but it doesn't even seem to be 100% stable as it is right now so...
I'd be happy with 4.2Ghz but id prefer much lower voltage on that underdog speed.

Thanks


----------



## charliew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ivo81*
> 
> I must be having a bad sample or something since i can only get my i5 4670 to run at 4.2 and even that reguires 1.3v (1.312 to be exactly is what it uses). I can bump that to 4.4Ghz but that would reguire 1.35V to get it perform somewhat stable in OS, any gaming is out of questions due to the almost instant bsod.
> 
> At any lower voltage than 1.3 at 4.2 i get bsod after 3min in BF3.
> 
> So am i stuck with the 4.2 or is there still hope for me? Its not that 4.2Ghz is bad but im surprised i need that much voltage for it and im still testing it since i still get occasional system restarts after some gaming period.
> I have my uncore at stock (x34) and RAM at 1600 with default settings. I have raised my vrin to 1.9 without any effects tbh, also setting ram to xmp or stock or 2133mhz doesn't seem to have any effect..
> 
> Only good thing is that max peak temp with RealTemp and Aida64 at 1.312V is 76c, during gaming its around 65c.
> 
> Anything else i can try? I really don't want to raise the voltage any higher than it is but it doesn't even seem to be 100% stable as it is right now so...
> I'd be happy with 4.2Ghz but id prefer much lower voltage on that underdog speed.
> 
> Thanks


Sure you havent locked your uncore to your cpu? 34/42 at 1.3vcore and 1.9vrin must be the worst chip Ive heard of :S.

Have you given your analog/digital voltages a nudge (0.005-0.01)?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ivo81*
> 
> I must be having a bad sample or something since i can only get my i5 4670 to run at 4.2 and even that reguires 1.3v (1.312 to be exactly is what it uses). I can bump that to 4.4Ghz but that would reguire 1.35V to get it perform somewhat stable in OS, any gaming is out of questions due to the almost instant bsod.
> 
> At any lower voltage than 1.3 at 4.2 i get bsod after 3min in BF3.
> 
> So am i stuck with the 4.2 or is there still hope for me? Its not that 4.2Ghz is bad but im surprised i need that much voltage for it and im still testing it since i still get occasional system restarts after some gaming period.
> I have my uncore at stock (x34) and RAM at 1600 with default settings. I have raised my vrin to 1.9 without any effects tbh, also setting ram to xmp or stock or 2133mhz doesn't seem to have any effect..
> 
> Only good thing is that max peak temp with RealTemp and Aida64 at 1.312V is 76c, during gaming its around 65c.
> 
> Anything else i can try? I really don't want to raise the voltage any higher than it is but it doesn't even seem to be 100% stable as it is right now so...
> I'd be happy with 4.2Ghz but id prefer much lower voltage on that underdog speed.
> 
> Thanks


Do you get a Bsod code or does it just restart?

Quite unfortunate, some CPUs are just not as good as others. You win some and you lose some.


----------



## Ivo81

What do you mean by locking my uncore to my cpu?
And no I haven't given extra volt to analog/digital. But I will try that.

If I try to use 4.2 under 1.3V I get BSOD with error code and memory dumping, same with 4.4 and higher voltages.

[email protected] I still get some system restarts after playing BF3 or Rome 2 for some time (read 1h or so), but those are just restarts without error code. I figured it might be temp problems but temp is around 65c, so go figure.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ivo81*
> 
> What do you mean by locking my uncore to my cpu?
> And no I haven't given extra volt to analog/digital. But I will try that.
> 
> If I try to use 4.2 under 1.3V I get BSOD with error code and memory dumping, same with 4.4 and higher voltages.
> 
> [email protected] I still get some system restarts after playing BF3 or Rome 2 for some time (read 1h or so), but those are just restarts without error code. I figured it might be temp problems but temp is around 65c, so go figure.


What code?

By locked I think he meant some bios setting that locks the uncore to the same frequency as core.


----------



## Ivo81

Never payed any real notice to those codes, but ill take snapshots later tonight (well tonight for me) and post here.

What might that locking feature be for Asus z87-Plus?

It sure shows x34min and x34max Cache ratio in BIOS and same in OS while using Asus AI

Oh and im just keeping that on 34 because im testing, my default according to BIOS default settings are actually x38 for those and im getting same results using x38 settings for uncore. Havent tried raising it tho.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ivo81*
> 
> Never payed any real notice to those codes, but ill take snapshots later tonight (well tonight for me) and post here.
> 
> What might that locking feature be for Asus z87-Plus?


Not that sure as I don't have Asus mobo. But if you checked in HWmonitor and it shows your uncore as stock under load, then that's good indication it's at stock.


----------



## Scblacksunshine

Having some problem OC my 4770k, hoping you guys can give me some suggestion or maybe have seen something like before? I was able to OC to 4.3 with 1.22 Vcore and uncore at 36, auto V and some minor changes to VCCIN (1.85) SA/IO + .010..etc. Even ran my RAM down to 1600 non XMP even though they're 1866. Anyway long story short, able to do a couple of hrs of Prime 95 and AIDA 64, everything ran stable and was able to play games (Crysis 3, Shift 2..etc) and everything is running fine. The biggest problem is, during a cold boot after the comp has been turned off overnight, after I boot into Windows 8, let it idle for a while (15-30 mins) and almost everytime, it will kick me to the OC failed press F1 to go back to Bios screen and this is on idling. Tested it again this morning and same thing. Check PSU output and everything is in line and it doesn't do that ran I ran it at stock clock. At this point, I am pulling my hair out trying to figure it out. It's strange too, once the computer is warmed up so to speak, it doesn't reboot to OC failed again. Tested RAM with memtest and HCI mem test and both passed even at 1866 but CPU at stock speed. At this point, what can I experiment to make resolve this? I think my CPU is solid, since I was able to boot into windows at 4.5 with 1.2v as stated on the Asus baseline test.

i7-4770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core OC to 4.3 1.22vcore, ring 3.6 Auto VCCIN 1.85
Corsair H60
MSI Z87 MPOWER ATX LGA1150
G.Skill Sniper Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1866 9-10-9-28 XMP 1.5V changed to 1.575V in Bios
Asus GeForce GTX 770 2GB
Samsung EVO 840 500GB
PSU Corsair TX 750


----------



## charliew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Not that sure as I don't have Asus mobo. But if you checked in HWmonitor and it shows your uncore as stock under load, then that's good indication it's at stock.


x124 = MOAR VCORE CAP'N
x101 = I THINK MORE VCORE CAP'N BUT IM NOT TOO SURE
IRQL NOT LESS OR EQUAL = MIGHT BE YOUR GPU CAP'N BUT I MIGHT JUST BE A DRIVER ISSUE

Thats about what you need to know.


----------



## defiler2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Thanks guys. Been browsing XS and it definitely seems like it's a shot in the dark with batches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some good with 307, some terrible. Some great 310s and 312s, the rest terrible. I guess I'll wait a bit longer until something consistent hits. Not a huge rush, as long as this SR-2 doesn't decide to die.


I have an early Malay chip that does 4.8 @ 1.38V

I haven't tried to do 5.0 since my delid but before I did play around with it and was at 5.0 with something like 1.42 if I remember correctly.


----------



## Ivo81

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Thats my error both on [email protected] and 4,[email protected]


----------



## Cyro999

What's your VRIN, VRIN LLC, ring voltage, uncore multi and digital io set to?


----------



## devilmcry

[quote name="Scblacksunshine" url="/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-thread-with-statistics/3060#post_20863vcssa Having some problem OC my 4770k, hoping you guys can give me some suggestion or maybe have seen something like before? I was able to OC to 4.3 with 1.22 Vcore and uncore at 36, auto V and some minor changes to VCCIN (1.85) SA/IO + .010..etc. Even ran my RAM down to 1600 non XMP even though they're 1866. Anyway long story short, able to do a couple of hrs of Prime 95 and AIDA 64, everything ran stable and was able to play games (Crysis 3, Shift 2..etc) and everything is running fine. The biggest problem is, during a cold boot after the comp has been turned off overnight, after I boot into Windows 8, let it idle for a while (15-30 mins) and almost everytime, it will kick me to the OC failed press F1 to go back to Bios screen and this is on idling. Tested it again this morning and same thing. Check PSU output and everything is in line and it doesn't do that ran I ran it at stock clock. At this point, I am pulling my hair out trying to figure it out. It's strange too, once the computer is warmed up so to speak, it doesn't reboot to OC failed again. Tested RAM with memtest and HCI mem test and both passed even at 1866 but CPU at stock speed. At this point, what can I experiment to make resolve this? I think my CPU is solid, since I was able to boot into windows at 4.5 with 1.2v as stated on the Asus baseline test.

i7-4770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core OC to 4.3 1.22vcore, ring 3.6 Auto VCCIN 1.85
Corsair H60
MSI Z87 MPOWER ATX LGA1150
G.Skill Sniper Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1866 9-10-9-28 XMP 1.5V changed to 1.575V in Bios
Asus GeForce GTX 770 2GB
Samsung EVO 840 500GB
PSU Corsair TX 750[/quote]

Same here!
I have too the MSI MPower z87 and like you I have this issue

At def it works fine but in OC it does this stupid reboot.
For me is a bug of mobo, I saw that if I remove voltage (no power line connected) the issue doesn't appare, bit if turn of normaly my ring it will reboot

I have try to disable all fast boot settings, rise up vcore by 0.1v, rise up SA by 10mV, riseup vring and vcssa by 0.1 without result. I think that it's a memory related problemi but for now I don't have a real solution


----------



## Scblacksunshine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilmcry*
> 
> [quote name="Scblacksunshine" url="/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-thread-with-statistics/3060#post_20863vcssa Having some problem OC my 4770k, hoping you guys can give me some suggestion or maybe have seen something like before? I was able to OC to 4.3 with 1.22 Vcore and uncore at 36, auto V and some minor changes to VCCIN (1.85) SA/IO + .010..etc. Even ran my RAM down to 1600 non XMP even though they're 1866. Anyway long story short, able to do a couple of hrs of Prime 95 and AIDA 64, everything ran stable and was able to play games (Crysis 3, Shift 2..etc) and everything is running fine. The biggest problem is, during a cold boot after the comp has been turned off overnight, after I boot into Windows 8, let it idle for a while (15-30 mins) and almost everytime, it will kick me to the OC failed press F1 to go back to Bios screen and this is on idling. Tested it again this morning and same thing. Check PSU output and everything is in line and it doesn't do that ran I ran it at stock clock. At this point, I am pulling my hair out trying to figure it out. It's strange too, once the computer is warmed up so to speak, it doesn't reboot to OC failed again. Tested RAM with memtest and HCI mem test and both passed even at 1866 but CPU at stock speed. At this point, what can I experiment to make resolve this? I think my CPU is solid, since I was able to boot into windows at 4.5 with 1.2v as stated on the Asus baseline test.
> 
> i7-4770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core OC to 4.3 1.22vcore, ring 3.6 Auto VCCIN 1.85
> Corsair H60
> MSI Z87 MPOWER ATX LGA1150
> G.Skill Sniper Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1866 9-10-9-28 XMP 1.5V changed to 1.575V in Bios
> Asus GeForce GTX 770 2GB
> Samsung EVO 840 500GB
> PSU Corsair TX 750


Same here!
I have too the MSI MPower z87 and like you I have this issue

At def it works fine but in OC it does this stupid reboot.
For me is a bug of mobo, I saw that if I remove voltage (no power line connected) the issue doesn't appare, bit if turn of normaly my ring it will reboot

I have try to disable all fast boot settings, rise up vcore by 0.1v, rise up SA by 10mV, riseup vring and vcssa by 0.1 without result. I think that it's a memory related problemi but for now I don't have a real solution[/quote]

Interesting, I am thinking it's the mobo too. Can you clarify by what do you mean remove voltage (no power line connected)? I like to give this a try and see


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scblacksunshine*
> 
> Having some problem OC my 4770k, hoping you guys can give me some suggestion or maybe have seen something like before? I was able to OC to 4.3 with 1.22 Vcore and uncore at 36, auto V and some minor changes to VCCIN (1.85) SA/IO + .010..etc. Even ran my RAM down to 1600 non XMP even though they're 1866. Anyway long story short, able to do a couple of hrs of Prime 95 and AIDA 64, everything ran stable and was able to play games (Crysis 3, Shift 2..etc) and everything is running fine. The biggest problem is, during a cold boot after the comp has been turned off overnight, after I boot into Windows 8, let it idle for a while (15-30 mins) and almost everytime, it will kick me to the OC failed press F1 to go back to Bios screen and this is on idling. Tested it again this morning and same thing. Check PSU output and everything is in line and it doesn't do that ran I ran it at stock clock. At this point, I am pulling my hair out trying to figure it out. It's strange too, once the computer is warmed up so to speak, it doesn't reboot to OC failed again. Tested RAM with memtest and HCI mem test and both passed even at 1866 but CPU at stock speed. At this point, what can I experiment to make resolve this? I think my CPU is solid, since I was able to boot into windows at 4.5 with 1.2v as stated on the Asus baseline test.
> 
> i7-4770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core OC to 4.3 1.22vcore, ring 3.6 Auto VCCIN 1.85
> Corsair H60
> MSI Z87 MPOWER ATX LGA1150
> G.Skill Sniper Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1866 9-10-9-28 XMP 1.5V changed to 1.575V in Bios
> Asus GeForce GTX 770 2GB
> Samsung EVO 840 500GB
> PSU Corsair TX 750


Have you tried disabling C6/7? Maybe it's a deep sleep problem.


----------



## Scblacksunshine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Have you tried disabling C6/7? Maybe it's a deep sleep problem.


No, that's a good idea. I left C state to Auto. Would C6/7 even kick in while idling for 15-30 mins?


----------



## devilmcry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scblacksunshine*
> 
> Same here!
> I have too the MSI MPower z87 and like you I have this issue
> 
> At def it works fine but in OC it does this stupid reboot.
> For me is a bug of mobo, I saw that if I remove voltage (no power line connected) the issue doesn't appare, bit if turn of normaly my ring it will reboot
> 
> I have try to disable all fast boot settings, rise up vcore by 0.1v, rise up SA by 10mV, riseup vring and vcssa by 0.1 without result. I think that it's a memory related problemi but for now I don't have a real solution


Interesting, I am thinking it's the mobo too. Can you clarify by what do you mean remove voltage (no power line connected)? I like to give this a try and see[/quote]

If you remove the ac power plug from the electrical socket(220v) when you will reconnect the plug you will see that the problem won't appare. I don't know why but in my case "works" all time
But it isn't a fix


----------



## devilmcry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Have you tried disabling C6/7? Maybe it's a deep sleep problem.


I have all C states disabled, che problem for me is something in POST, memory related.
But for now last BIOS doesn't fix ... I don't know


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scblacksunshine*
> 
> No, that's a good idea. I left C state to Auto. Would C6/7 even kick in while idling for 15-30 mins?


It would, depending on the background processes. That's why it sounds suspicious that it happens after 15 minutes or so of idle time - time enough for all the background stuff to get cleaned up and the system to reach a steady state.


----------



## devilmcry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> It would, depending on the background processes. That's why it sounds suspicious that it happens after 15 minutes or so of idle time - time enough for all the background stuff to get cleaned up and the system to reach a steady state.


I'm not sure because in my case it appares in idle, in game or in full load ... Maybe is software related but why it doesn't appare if I remove AC power plug?


----------



## Scblacksunshine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilmcry*
> 
> I'm not sure because in my case it appares in idle, in game or in full load ... Maybe is software related but why it doesn't appare if I remove AC power plug?


AC power plug? How do you power your computer without any power? I might be missing something here. As for the reboot to OC fail, I am only experiencing this during a completely cold bootup in the morning while OC, so far not doing loads or even after a warm reboot. It's just really strange since there's no BSOD and doesn't do it while at stock speed


----------



## iatacs19

I got batch L314A996 and it's hard to get anything higher than 42x before it's starts to throttle. I can boot into Windows at 45x and 1.28v, but I cannot run any benchmarks at that speed. 43x is the highest with very minimal throttling. I guess I just need more cooling power to go any higher than 42x.

CPU Model: 4770K
Core Multiplier: 42x
CPU VID: 1.71v
Vcore: 1.18v
Uncore Multiplier: 39x
Uncore Voltage: 1.15v
Cooling Solution: Megahalems and AP-15
Stability Test: AIDA64 FPU
Batch Number: L314A996
Ram Speed: 2400MHz 4 x 4GB


----------



## ChrisB17

I have batch 313 it isnt the best batch ever. 4.5ghz @ 1.33 vcore. Temps are good though.

*edit* my last 4670k did 4.5ghz @ 1.25 vcore. But ran ALOT hotter. So I guess its a trade off..


----------



## devilmcry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scblacksunshine*
> 
> AC power plug? How do you power your computer without any power? I might be missing something here. As for the reboot to OC fail, I am only experiencing this during a completely cold bootup in the morning while OC, so far not doing loads or even after a warm reboot. It's just really strange since there's no BSOD and doesn't do it while at stock speed


Remove plug
Wait 10m
Reconnect plug

No reboot after cold boot


----------



## ChrisB17

I forgot to ask. What does FIVR mean? I have two settings in bios that have FIVR efficiency. What exactly are those?


----------



## Forceman

FIVR stands for Fully Integrated Voltage Regulator - it's the on-die VRMs. No idea what the BIOS settings do though, I know there is some kind of efficiency setting that shows in XTU, but I don't know what it does.


----------



## ChrisB17

I disabled the settings. If its anything like my old board when I had similar settings enabled it would use half of my onboard vrms to save power. But I am not even sure if thats the same.. But disabling and enabling have no impact as far as I can see in anything.

*edit* and I have to say I am pretty impressed with this biostar board, For $115.00 its pretty damn impressive. The voltages are dead on, the bios is well layed out and ez to navigate with no mouse lag. And the VRM area is cool to the touch. Pretty good if you ask me.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charliew*
> 
> x124 = MOAR VCORE CAP'N
> x101 = I THINK MORE VCORE CAP'N BUT IM NOT TOO SURE
> IRQL NOT LESS OR EQUAL = MIGHT BE YOUR GPU CAP'N BUT I MIGHT JUST BE A DRIVER ISSUE
> 
> Thats about what you need to know.


I didn't ask what Bsod codes mean. o.o

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iatacs19*
> 
> I got batch L314A996 and it's hard to get anything higher than 42x before it's starts to throttle. I can boot into Windows at 45x and 1.28v, but I cannot run any benchmarks at that speed. 43x is the highest with very minimal throttling. I guess I just need more cooling power to go any higher than 42x.
> 
> CPU Model: 4770K
> Core Multiplier: 42x
> CPU VID: 1.71v
> Vcore: 1.18v
> Uncore Multiplier: 39x
> Uncore Voltage: 1.15v
> Cooling Solution: Megahalems and AP-15
> Stability Test: AIDA64 FPU
> Batch Number: L314A996
> Ram Speed: 2400MHz 4 x 4GB


Throttling means CPU is decreasing speed to prevent damage from excessive heat. So what are you running to cause 85C+ temps?


----------



## iatacs19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Throttling means CPU is decreasing speed to prevent damage from excessive heat. So what are you running to cause 85C+ temps?


I run the AIDA64 FPU test using fixed voltages. At 42x the highest core reaches 94C, but there is no throttling, at 43x the highest core reaches 99C and it throttles a little bit like 2-4% according to AIDA64. I guess my heatsink is just not enough to cool this particular CPU past 42x.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iatacs19*
> 
> I run the AIDA64 FPU test using fixed voltages. At 42x the highest core reaches 94C, but there is no throttling, at 43x the highest core reaches 99C and it throttles a little bit like 2-4% according to AIDA64. I guess my heatsink is just not enough to cool this particular CPU past 42x.


That's amazing. While I never did Aida I did do prime on 1.25v and I was fine on D14, no throttle.


----------



## iatacs19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> That's amazing. While I never did Aida I did do prime on 1.25v and I was fine on D14, no throttle.


What speed are you testing with Prime95?


----------



## t0tum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> FIVR stands for Fully Integrated Voltage Regulator - it's the on-die VRMs. No idea what the BIOS settings do though, I know there is some kind of efficiency setting that shows in XTU, but I don't know what it does.


There is a bios setting for it, if so where?


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iatacs19*
> 
> I run the AIDA64 FPU test using fixed voltages. At 42x the highest core reaches 94C, but there is no throttling, at 43x the highest core reaches 99C and it throttles a little bit like 2-4% according to AIDA64. I guess my heatsink is just not enough to cool this particular CPU past 42x.


Don't run the FPU test alone. That's gonna throttle 99% of the overclocked chips. Run it with a combination with the other tests. But you are better off running Prime 95 27.9 instead or OCCT. AIDA might check all the "features" of the CPU but it doesn't check them thoroughly enough in my experience. But as a guideline, if you are unstable in AIDA, you are not even close to being stable on H.264.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t0tum*
> 
> There is a bios setting for it, if so where?


I've never seen one on my board, but he said his board (Biostar, I think it was) had one. The only palce I've ever seen anything to do with FIVR efficiency is in XTU.


----------



## iatacs19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t0tum*
> 
> There is a bios setting for it, if so where?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> I've never seen one on my board, but he said his board (Biostar, I think it was) had one. The only palce I've ever seen anything to do with FIVR efficiency is in XTU.


On my Asus Hero it's under CPU Power Management > CPU Integrated VR Power Management Efficiency. Options are: Auto, High Performance, Balanced.


----------



## The Storm

Well my new chip showed up today and just got home, its batch L312B539 I hope its better than my L311


----------



## The Storm

Ok L312chip installed booted up 4.6 @ 1.25v <---first stab didn't try anything lower, Old chip L311 wouldn't boot 4.6 anything under 1.34, so far much better. 3 minutes into XTU with 4.6 @1.25 it restarted no bsod just restart. Bumped it to 1.27 @4.6 and passed 10 minutes XTU temps maxed at 62. So far much much better than my old chip. Onto further testing


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Storm*
> 
> Ok L312chip installed booted up 4.6 @ 1.25v <---first stab didn't try anything lower, Old chip L311 wouldn't boot 4.6 anything under 1.34, so far much better. 3 minutes into XTU with 4.6 @1.25 it restarted no bsod just restart. Bumped it to 1.27 @4.6 and passed 10 minutes XTU temps maxed at 62. So far much much better than my old chip. Onto further testing


Nice! I just took a look at my chip and it is from the 313 batch. I'm rock solid stable at 4.5Ghz, and haven't really messed with much past there. I think I might mess with it a little.


----------



## ChrisB17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Nice! I just took a look at my chip and it is from the 313 batch. I'm rock solid stable at 4.5Ghz, and haven't really messed with much past there. I think I might mess with it a little.


Voltage? I have a 313 and it seems to be a vcore hog.


----------



## Bartouille

I probably have the worst bios problem ever. I reset bios to default settings, everything resets to default EXCEPT for my memory -__-


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisB17*
> 
> Voltage? I have a 313 and it seems to be a vcore hog.


1.295. It is almost stable at 1.29, but sometimes I get the phantom x124 error. I haven't worked down from 1.295 because my temps are in check, and didn't feel like spending hours on prime95 for awhile. XD


----------



## iatacs19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bartouille*
> 
> I probably have the worst bios problem ever. I reset bios to default settings, everything resets to default EXCEPT for my memory -__-


Take out the battery for 15 seconds.


----------



## The Storm

Done testing for tonight on my new 312, I did manage 4.9 @1.44v and was able to web surf. I tried 5ghz at same voltage and it crashed loading windows. So far much happier with this chip. Current settings 4.6 @1.27 XTU stable for 10 minutes. I will have more time this weekend to get results for the chart.


----------



## Bartouille

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iatacs19*
> 
> Take out the battery for 15 seconds.


well I fixed it! Removing the battery would be my last solution because I'm afraid to lose my raid 0







. I set a very low "unstable" memory voltage so the bios basically reset the whole thing


----------



## ChrisB17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> 1.295. It is almost stable at 1.9, but sometimes I get the phantom x124 error. I haven't worked down from 1.295 because my temps are in check, and didn't feel like spending hours on prime95 for awhile. XD


Sounds like my chip a little. Intel xtu and ibt stable but prime is a different story. Pushing 1.35 to get that not to bsod. I think its ok though my temps are good.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iatacs19*
> 
> What speed are you testing with Prime95?


4.5ghz.


----------



## ChrisB17

Question. Could my vcore be high due to my high ram speeds? Just curious.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisB17*
> 
> Question. Could my vcore be high due to my high ram speeds? Just curious.


You mean if it's elevated by upping ram speeds or indirectly because you need more vcore when upping ram speeds?


----------



## ChrisB17

Like does my chip need more vcore to be stable due to the fact I am running high ram speeds.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisB17*
> 
> Like does my chip need more vcore to be stable due to the fact I am running high ram speeds.


Not sure. I did not run into that problem with my XMP profile. More ram voltage seems like a definate possibility though. It's not *too* hard to test, because if you do ram last, you know your Vcore is stable normally. When you up ram and it crashes there are only so many possibilities. I guess if you can't fix crashes after higher ram overclock with ram voltage, maybe that's worth a shot?


----------



## Cyro999

Mine does not, but i've heard of more instability from a few different people with 4 dimms


----------



## ChrisB17

Maybe my chip is just a voltage hog. Or prime95 just demands to much voltage. Anyways 1.34vcore and my temps maxing at 80. I guess its better than nothing.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisB17*
> 
> Sounds like my chip a little. Intel xtu and ibt stable but prime is a different story. Pushing 1.35 to get that not to bsod. I think its ok though my temps are good.


Have you been able to push passed 4.5Ghz? I'm still getting no luck.


----------



## Cyro999

You got vrin set properly? (llc on and probably around 1.9 for that volt range)


----------



## Alxx

@chrisB17
I hear from other Forum that using high mhz ram can take +0.010-0.015 more vcore. That is not so much.
What Prime version are you testing ? Prime 28.1 needs a lot more Vcore than Prime 27.9.
I personally think being Prime 27.9 stable is enough at the moment.


----------



## ChrisB17

Just upped vcin and upped ram voltage.

Random Question
Is this the new revision of z87 or the old one?


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisB17*
> 
> Just upped vcin and upped ram voltage.
> 
> Random Question
> Is this the new revision of z87 or the old one?


It's the same revision, not sure that a new one even came out though. Rather just newer bios updates.


----------



## ChrisB17

So I dropped tge multi down to 44 and lowered all voltages and its running stress tests now. Funny 4.5 seems to want insane amounts of vcore but 4.4 seems modest at 1.25v. Hmm


----------



## Cyro999

0.09v for 100mhz is extremely suspect. With voltage below 1.35v to start, i don't think i've seen more than like my ~0.055v for 100mhz, from anyone (maybe a tiny bit more but not much), without a problem with VRIN, ring, uncore or some other form of instability


----------



## ChrisB17

I honestly think it's luck of the draw with haswell. Seems that way anyways.


----------



## Cyro999

I don't think so. On the silicon lottery yea, but there's a lot more to it than that. There's a lot more to OCing properly than changing multiplier and vcore


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisB17*
> 
> So I dropped tge multi down to 44 and lowered all voltages and its running stress tests now. Funny 4.5 seems to want insane amounts of vcore but 4.4 seems modest at 1.25v. Hmm


yes, it's the voltage wall and when that happens varies across CPUs.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisB17*
> 
> I honestly think it's luck of the draw with haswell. Seems that way anyways.


Well the guide says...

In related news,

There are now more posts in this thread than the Official Haswell Thread!

*I AM SO HONORED!*


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> yes, it's the voltage wall and when that happens varies across CPUs.


0.1v for 100mhz









also gz!


----------



## Ivo81

Regarding my bad OC performance I got a question what's up with the temps on my i5.
As I stated above I get peak temps to 76c at Aida64 and during gaming its around 65-73. And all that with 1.312 voltage.
I have read that above 1.25 the temps rise a lot.

My cooling is somewhat medium aswell. 6y old Zalman 9700cu @ 1350rpm, and Antec Performance one case. 1 top fan, 1 rear fan and 1 front fan all on silent mode.

I just thought there might be a connection between my poor OC results (reminder: [email protected]) and my quite cool temps at 1.3v.

Any ideas?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ivo81*
> 
> Regarding my bad OC performance I got a question what's up with the temps on my i5.
> As I stated above I get peak temps to 76c at Aida64 and during gaming its around 65-73. And all that with 1.312 voltage.
> I have read that above 1.25 the temps rise a lot.
> 
> My cooling is somewhat medium aswell. 6y old Zalman 9700cu @ 1350rpm, and Antec Performance one case. 1 top fan, 1 rear fan and 1 front fan all on silent mode.
> 
> I just thought there might be a connection between my poor OC results (reminder: [email protected]) and my quite cool temps at 1.3v.
> 
> Any ideas?


I think I had better temps than you on air at a higher voltage... for gaming. It's all down to what exactly you're using to stress. Aida FPU test will heat things up more than other tests, etc. You will get lower temps on 27.9 Prime than latest prime. Temp variance from details like that are huge.

Speaking of which, what temps are you getting with 2.79 Prime?


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ivo81*
> 
> Regarding my bad OC performance I got a question what's up with the temps on my i5.
> As I stated above I get peak temps to 76c at Aida64 and during gaming its around 65-73. And all that with 1.312 voltage.
> I have read that above 1.25 the temps rise a lot.
> 
> My cooling is somewhat medium aswell. 6y old Zalman 9700cu @ 1350rpm, and Antec Performance one case. 1 top fan, 1 rear fan and 1 front fan all on silent mode.
> 
> I just thought there might be a connection between my poor OC results (reminder: [email protected]) and my quite cool temps at 1.3v.
> 
> Any ideas?


I think that same behavior was there with previous generations as well. I've seem people run high clocks at significantly low Vcore but significantly high temps compared to my mediocre SNB chip that did decently well in terms of temps but needed high volts for 4.5.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> I don't think so. On the silicon lottery yea, but there's a lot more to it than that. There's a lot more to OCing properly than changing multiplier and vcore


^ For a steel worker coming from a 775 rig, this Haswell BIOS is beyond confusing.









4670k
Batch: 3312B693
CPU Clock Ratio: 45
Uncore Ratio: 34
CPU VRIN Override: 1.87
CPU VRIN LLC: Turbo
Vcore: 1.321
RING Voltage: 1.115
PWM Phase Control: Perf

Plugged this in for 4.5 and me temps are thru the roof with my Mega and 2x Yate Loon high speeds push/pull with a 38mm shroud on the push fan. I'm thinking this is as far as I'm going. Gonna slap an h80i on here and call it good.

If anybody sees any voltages as too high please tell me. I'll back down to 4.4 or 4.3 and leave it til we get more intel on this Z87 chipset. Few things still seem to be guess work around here in regards to Haswell. Max temps 82c Prime 95 after ~35 minutes and 64 in-game (Battlefield 3 and Borderlands 2).


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> ^ For a steel worker coming from a 775 rig, this Haswell BIOS is beyond confusing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4670k
> Batch: 3312B693
> CPU Clock Ratio: 45
> Uncore Ratio: 34
> CPU VRIN Override: 1.87
> CPU VRIN LLC: Turbo
> Vcore: 1.321
> RING Voltage: 1.115
> PWM Phase Control: Perf
> 
> Plugged this in for 4.5 and me temps are thru the roof with my Mega and 2x Yate Loon high speeds push/pull with a 38mm shroud on the push fan. I'm thinking this is as far as I'm going. Gonna slap an h80i on here and call it good.
> 
> If anybody sees any voltages as too high please tell me. I'll back down to 4.4 or 4.3 and leave it til we get more intel on this Z87 chipset. Few things still seem to be guess work around here in regards to Haswell. Max temps 82c Prime 95 after ~35 minutes and 64 in-game (Battlefield 3 and Borderlands 2).


The voltages are all fine.

4.5 is a respectable overclock and should outperform a Sandy.

I'll chart your settings later, when I'm not brain dead.


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Mine does not, but i've heard of more instability from a few different people with 4 dimms


Awhile back I heard 8GB was very helpful for BF3 MP and @ the time there were no 8GB modules, so I got 4 of the low voltage vengeance 4GB sticks to replace my 2x2GB's. But I couldn't get the system stable with an OC of 3.8Ghz on an i5 760/P55 rig. I tried some Mushkin sticks too and that also failed to give me stability. Then I read some favorable reviews of those super low profile Samsung UDIMMs. $40 for a 2x4GB kit. I plugged 4 of them in and booyah! Stability! No heatsinks, black PCB, low voltage, and shorter than the DIMM clips. Def one of my fav upgrades. Of course, nowadays 2x8GB sticks are easy to find...tho they go for $160.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ChrisB17*
> 
> Just upped vcin and upped ram voltage.
> 
> Random Question
> Is this the new revision of z87 or the old one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's the same revision, not sure that a new one even came out though. Rather just newer bios updates.
Click to expand...

My Asus Maximus VI Hero has revision C2. All I know is that it supposebly alleviates the USB 3.0 bug...something about the controller losing contact with the device.


----------



## t0tum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iatacs19*
> 
> On my Asus Hero it's under CPU Power Management > CPU Integrated VR Power Management Efficiency. Options are: Auto, High Performance, Balanced.


I'll be damned if these could improve stabiliy and very curious how they relate to it. On gigabyte i exhausted every option to find a stable setting. There is a voltage barrier at which my chip is stable at, giving more will only make it more unstable, and iam not even hitting thermal barrier - max 90° in avx2. Maybe fivr efficiency has something to do with it?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> There is a voltage barrier at which my chip is stable at, giving more will only make it more unstable, and iam not even hitting thermal barrier


Hey, what are details of your OC?


----------



## t0tum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Hey, what are details of your OC?




Benchable stable vcore is 1.19
Stressable stable is 1.12
Above 1.3v nothing is bootable


----------



## mojobear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t0tum*
> 
> I'll be damned if these could improve stabiliy and very curious how they relate to it. On gigabyte i exhausted every option to find a stable setting. There is a voltage barrier at which my chip is stable at, giving more will only make it more unstable, and iam not even hitting thermal barrier - max 90° in avx2. Maybe fivr efficiency has something to do with it?


Hi T0tum... I have the same problem. My barrier is about 1.25V...beyond that I get increasing instability. Up to 1.35V I cant even boot into windows with the same frequency that was stable at a lower voltage. Not complaining though since I can hit 4.77 ghz stable with 8 hours of handbrake, 4 hours of XTU, 2 hours of AIDA64 FPU+CPU and 1 hour of just FPU.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t0tum*
> 
> 
> 
> Benchable stable vcore is 1.19
> Stressable stable is 1.12
> Above 1.3v nothing is bootable


Put your uncore down to 34x. Don't even start on it if your core is unstable, especially not on borderline voltages. I know my CPU like the back of my hand and would still hesitate to set 42x @1.15 ring, if you're not really stable how do you have any idea what you can set there? You're obviously having issues, so stop trying to approach from three angles at once. Having three or more bad settings is a terrible way to overclock, fix one at a time.

Why so high VRIN for so little vcore? Setting it like that would give me terrible results. Also, you have VRIN LLC at max or near max level?

Try 1.2vcore, 1.7vrin with max vrin LLC. 34x uncore and 1.15 ring. See what core multiplier you can pass x264 benchmark 5.0.1 with.

Fix core first, with a level of VRIN that gives kind of best results. Narrow things down til you're stable, then play around with VRIN a bit to try and shave a little bit more vcore off. Too low is terrible, but too high VRIN is very very bad too. After that and when you're sure of stability (with haswell this usually means days of regular use after various stressing) then work on uncore


----------



## t0tum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Put your uncore down to 34x. Don't even start on it if your core is unstable, especially not on borderline voltages. I know my CPU like the back of my hand and would still hesitate to set 42x @1.15 ring, if you're not really stable how do you have any idea what you can set there? You're obviously having issues, so stop trying to approach from three angles at once. Having three or more bad settings is a terrible way to overclock, fix one at a time.
> 
> Why so high VRIN for so little vcore? Setting it like that would give me terrible results. Also, you have VRIN LLC at max or near max level?
> 
> Try 1.2vcore, 1.7vrin with max vrin LLC. 34x uncore and 1.15 ring. See what core multiplier you can pass x264 benchmark 5.0.1 with.
> 
> Fix core first, with a level of VRIN that gives kind of best results. Narrow things down til you're stable, then play around with VRIN a bit to try and shave a little bit more vcore off. Too low is terrible, but too high VRIN is very very bad too. After that and when you're sure of stability (with haswell this usually means days of regular use after various stressing) then work on uncore


Been there, done that. If you've taken anything from this thread haswell is like a female genitile - not one is alike.

And you do realize you are comparing your chip to this:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t0tum*
> 
> Have you tried lowering vcore? There are low vcore clockers out there. I cant get mine 4.5 stable at 1.2-1.25, but i can @ 1.113v.
> My chip, posted on another board: http://valid.canardpc.com/2882992


and this:



My stock vcore was something above 0.95v
I still pull 160w from the wall @ 4.4 running with 1.12v, which most chips do at 1.3v. Voltage scaling of my chip is totally off and this is why i need that much VRIN for this weird vcore.
Considering most stability standards of this thread iam stable [email protected] I just cant pass prime 2.81, therefore i bumped vcore and lowered the clock.


----------



## charliew

FINALLY. FINAAAAALLY.

Ive been trying sooo hard to get 4,6ghz. Didnt really want to push over 1.3 vcore or 1.9 VCC but a mans gotta do what a mans gotta do...



You guys have no idea how hard Ive been trying to get 10 pts in cinebench 11.5.

Got the memory to 2000mhz at cl9 1t and cache to 4.3ghz at right about 1.1v ring.

Does any of the voltages seem high? Im good with temps under 90c under a 10 min prime run, Ill never get that high in everyday usage anyways.

FINALLY.


----------



## trancefreak64

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t0tum*
> 
> Been there, done that. If you've taken anything from this thread haswell is like a female genitile - not one is alike.
> 
> And you do realize you are comparing your chip to this:
> and this:
> 
> 
> 
> My stock vcore was something above 0.95v
> I still pull 160w from the wall @ 4.4 running with 1.12v, which most chips do at 1.3v. Voltage scaling of my chip is totally off and this is why i need that much VRIN for this weird vcore.
> Considering most stability standards of this thread iam stable [email protected] I just cant pass prime 2.81, therefore i bumped vcore and lowered the clock.


Interesting and must say for me I get stable overclocks @ 4.5 ghz with a manual vcore between 1.250 and 1.265. I am still testing for the sweet spot. If I use adaptive Of course with the same turbo vcore its sporadic. I get very high temps with synthetic tests such as aida, intel extreme testing etc which is a known issue. If I use .x264 I will crash with adaptive and pass at a lower voltage with manual vcore of 1.245 for 4.4ghz & 1.250 - 1.260 for 4.5ghz. I get about 6-10c less with hyper-threading off and no cpu scaling in aida with a manual vcore. With adaptive I get massive thermal scaling at first it was 13% and I reduced it to 5% with adaptive. Yes I know adaptive is for more real world benching. My uncore is @ 35 like the template suggests.

Coming from Sandybridge a few days ago I got away's to go before I get the ultimate mark and find my boundaries with my Intel I7 4770k. This is a whole new way of overclocking for me. Next I will test Vcore offset mode before doing any other changes. if I hit a wall I will play with the other settings listed in the OP. I have my memory which is XMP 1600 Kingston genesis Patriots @ 1.5v and 1333mhz for testing.

I am not sold on the adaptive mode yet and need to research how much it plays into other voltages going to the cpu. Anyways cheers.


----------



## bond32

Got the msi mpower board in and all installed. Trying to stabilize 4.8 ghz right now but I am a total noob. Needing 1.36 on vcore at the moment.


----------



## Clexzor

Darkwizle I fianly got everything in case just wanted to stop in show you.!!

oh and went back to 4.9ghz. I found basically no difference from 4.9 to 5.0 in games


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> 0.1v for 100mhz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also gz!












Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> ^ For a steel worker coming from a 775 rig, this Haswell BIOS is beyond confusing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4670k
> Batch: 3312B693
> CPU Clock Ratio: 45
> Uncore Ratio: 34
> CPU VRIN Override: 1.87
> CPU VRIN LLC: Turbo
> Vcore: 1.321
> RING Voltage: 1.115
> PWM Phase Control: Perf
> 
> Plugged this in for 4.5 and me temps are thru the roof with my Mega and 2x Yate Loon high speeds push/pull with a 38mm shroud on the push fan. I'm thinking this is as far as I'm going. Gonna slap an h80i on here and call it good.
> 
> If anybody sees any voltages as too high please tell me. I'll back down to 4.4 or 4.3 and leave it til we get more intel on this Z87 chipset. Few things still seem to be guess work around here in regards to Haswell. Max temps 82c Prime 95 after ~35 minutes and 64 in-game (Battlefield 3 and Borderlands 2).


Cooling solution, stability test, Vcore under stress load reading, ram speed please? Rest charted.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clexzor*
> 
> Darkwizle I fianly got everything in case just wanted to stop in show you.!!
> 
> oh and went back to 4.9ghz. I found basically no difference from 4.9 to 5.0 in games


Did you lower other settings apart form multiplier?


----------



## Clexzor

Yeah I did...5.0ghz 1.5v with 4.5 uncore 1.3v. Now its 1.45v on 4.9 with uncore of 44x at 1.25 and VRIN of 1.95v for over 8 hours on XTU.

But just for peace of mind I have the vcore at 1.45v so I don't havto mess with for long time. And VRIN of 2.0 volts. and left uncore voltage at 1.25v

VCCSA + 0.180v IO and D at + 0.110v with ram at 2600mhz

And for some reason I havto disable smart connect technology in bios under win8 otherwise I get random crash. Soon as disabled rock solid.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clexzor*
> 
> Yeah I did...5.0ghz 1.5v with 4.5 uncore 1.3v. Now its 1.45v on 4.9 with uncore of 44x at 1.25 and VRIN of 1.95v for over 8 hours on XTU.
> 
> But just for peace of mind I have the vcore at 1.45v so I don't havto mess with for long time. And VRIN of 2.0 volts. and left uncore voltage at 1.25v
> 
> VCCSA + 0.180v IO and D at + 0.110v with ram at 2600mhz
> 
> And for some reason I havto disable smart connect technology in bios under win8 otherwise I get random crash. Soon as disabled rock solid.


I see what you mean... I myself lowered my OC from 4.6 to 4.5 for serious stability and the peace of mind. I might experiment with 4.6 later but not now. I've got other things to do. Too bad, wish I had your CPU. I actually utilize my CPU a lot for chess. I was once briefly pondering the idea of getting a seperate 8350 machine for chess so I can have it run 24/7 with all 8 cores firing, but nah.....


----------



## ChrisB17

Uhg just got a bsod 101 using prime blend. More vcore? 1.272 for 4.4.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisB17*
> 
> Uhg just got a bsod 101 using prime blend. More vcore? 1.272 for 4.4.


101 might be VRIN - what are you using right now?


----------



## iatacs19

How are you guys staying so cool < 90C and low voltages using only air cooling?









Whenever I run Prime95 at anything above 42x, it hits 99C within 10min.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iatacs19*
> 
> How are you guys staying so cool < 90C and low voltages using only air cooling?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whenever I run Prime95 at anything above 42x, it hits 99C within 10min.


As I noted in the guide, it depends on air solution, ambient temps, computer airflow, delid or not, and most importantly, Vcore and what stress test. Latest Prime is ridiculous IMO, I just go with 27.9. Try IBT or even Linpack if you dare.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> As I noted in the guide, it depends on air solution, ambient temps, computer airflow, delid or not, and most importantly, Vcore and what stress test. Latest Prime is ridiculous IMO, I just go with 27.9. Try IBT or even Linpack if you dare.


What should I use to see the vcore under load? Anything specific?

I ran Prime95 64-bit latest version but I downloaded 27.9 already. I'll run that.

My cooling solution is a Megahalems with 2x Yate Loon high speed fans push/pull and a _38mm shroud on my push fan_ (<-- kncoked 6c off my load temps, no joke) TIM is MX-4 *I also cut the back grill off of my case and use no rear exhaust fam...I let the air escape unrestricted.*
House AC is set to 71 F but I have a tiny window unit in my office set to 65 F.

I'll rerun and screen cap and repost here with a pict.

Edit: my RAM speed is 2400 MHz 11/13/13/31 G Skill ARES 1.65v


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> What should I use to see the vcore under load? Anything specific?
> 
> I ran Prime95 64-bit latest version but I downloaded 27.9 already. I'll run that.
> 
> My cooling solution is a Megahalems with 2x Yate Loon high speed fans push/pull and a 38mm shroud on my push fan (<-- kncoked 6c off my load temps, no joke) TIM is MX-4 *I also cut the back grill off of my case and use no rear exhaust fam...I let the air escape unrestricted.*
> House AC is set to 71 F but I have a tiny window unit in my office set to 65 F.
> 
> I'll rerun and screen cap and repost here with a pict.


Come back when you're done testing with 27.9.

Vcore I basically meant, what voltage you end up running for a speed... Varies a lot from person to person for a specific frequency.


----------



## trancefreak64

Okay, so I just entered the Haswell world 2 days ago and been reading into a lot of the tips and guides here. i must say I am the out-most grateful. Without out the great guides, the excellent footwork and user feedback in the OP I would been at this for ages. Now by no means am I pro at Haswell or any processor and its overclocking capabilities. I am just an enthusiast who likes to push these chips past a certain reasonable threshold. I now have a much better understanding of the 4770k Haswell CPU from the OP, but I am still a work in progress and so is my set up.. It really is a great starting guide and very thorough.

Anyways I started overclocking taking tips from here and there and I got to a point where I think I am happy ATM. I have tried initially jumping into my old overclocking ways of Sandy but I already knew of the Ivy bridge chipset and its gains and drawbacks; meaning I heed the warning that to much EMF or Frequencies to fast could yield poor results and or kill your CPU. Anyways that aside I started upwards in Auto overclocking which yielded a decent 4.2ghz. But like most overclockers' who want just a little more I am not easily satisfied with this result, but I am not an extreme overclocker either.

-I have been doing different benchmark tests(AIDA,INTEL BURN TEST x264, cinebench 11.5 will try some others later) and testing different methods in the bios. First thing I did was find some stable vcore and I was having trouble until I saw this thread discussing the cache ratio of a frequency of 3.5ghz for my I7 4770k. Awesome solved some issues right there and it has stayed there for now. After that I found my Vcore in the area of 1.265V at 4.5GHZ stable. I was monitoring the manual vcore and it never changed while of course Adaptive would push my turbo core voltage setting up to 1.360v and I got some 90+ temps with an h100i. Not a good overclock for me and AIDA was thermal throttling up to 13% due to the heat obviously. At a set manual voltage it remained stable and much cooler around 72c on the cpu. Next up is a setting I am more familiar with from the Sandy days is manual offset mode. I heard from JJ's video you loose some stability benefits, but I am not sure what that is. In Offset+ .90 mode I still see an increase in Vcore to about 1.330v under stress testing. I noticed that the LLC goes to level 8 on the ASUS SABERTOOTH Z87 in auto but I don't know if this indirectly/directly pushes the systems vcore. I am curious to why the vcore goes higher past my offset of 1.265v vcore. Anyways I am stable ATM and will due more testing then move up to 4.6ghz to see if this chip reference manufacturer # Malay *L315B354* can get higher results without to much heat compromise.

-Anyways this is an awesome website and community ; I have a lot of respect for all the helpfulness and contributions made by its members. pz.


----------



## Eeyore888

Geez I got screwed on the silicon lottery...

I can only manage 4.3 1.21v LLC Extreme. IBT brings max temp to 84c and I have a fairly nice custom loop, EK Supremacy clean CSQ, MCP655, 360mm rad, 6 Courgar V12HP and IC Diamond thermal paste applied centrally in a pea sized drop.

Anything higher requires about 1.3+ vcore... and that rockets my temps up...

Batch 315B371


----------



## Cyro999

^What VRIN's are you using, also LLC is for VRIN, not for vcore


----------



## trancefreak64

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eeyore888*
> 
> Geez I got screwed on the silicon lottery...
> 
> I can only manage 4.3 1.21v LLC Extreme. IBT brings max temp to 84c and I have a fairly nice custom loop, EK Supremacy clean CSQ, MCP655, 360mm rad, 6 Courgar V12HP and IC Diamond thermal paste applied centrally in a pea sized drop.
> 
> Anything higher requires about 1.3+ vcore... and that rockets my temps up...
> 
> Batch 315B371


That's with a manual static voltage? Adaptive mode seems to kill my threshold quick. I seem to be getting better results in + offset. I am actually testing @ 4.6ghz with aida ATM. I think 4.5 is going to be my sweet spot for longevity and thermal temps. I just dropped my Ram down to 1333mhz for this test and had to go up to +110V offset. The vcore is getting into the upper 1.392 range. I don't like that just for a 100 mhz.

Sorry man your chip is no giving you better results. Only when I stress test my vcore spikes in manual offset which I am trying to figure out why. If I can prevent this maybe I can get 1.290 vcore when non stress testing and stress testing. It always jumps when I stress. Some setting in the bios I got to find.


----------



## ChrisB17

what causes prime to freeze? I was running it and the whole PC froze and I had to push the reset button. Confused.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisB17*
> 
> what causes prime to freeze? I was running it and the whole PC froze and I had to push the reset button. Confused.


It's just a hard lock-up crash. You probably need more Vcore, or to tweak some of your other settings.


----------



## ChrisB17

Ok I have the following so far.

44x multi
VCCIN 2.0
VCCLLC 100%
1.28 vcore
1.2v ring voltage
4000mhz ring
1.12v for I/O related

Any suggestions?


----------



## Cyro999

Lower VRIN (to like 1.8-1.85 at that lvl of vcore)

I'd put uncore/cache multiplier down too until core is sorted out and 100% stable, because as an example, i had stable profile @4.6ghz core, 4.4ghz uncore with 1.24 ring, fine for weeks. I dropped uncore to 40x, and ring to 1.18, and got two bluescreens (0x0124) in the next 6 hours, not particularly sure why, need to experiment more (if 34x uncore works at that ring or lower, if i flat out need a certain ring voltage when pushing core multi, etc)


----------



## Eeyore888

I have all voltage settings on stock for now. I was too frustrated with it to continue.

I am running the UD5H... I don't think I have an adaptive mode? Is that one of the power options?


----------



## ChrisB17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Lower VRIN (to like 1.8-1.85 at that lvl of vcore)
> 
> I'd put uncore/cache multiplier down too until core is sorted out and 100% stable, because as an example, i had stable profile @4.6ghz core, 4.4ghz uncore with 1.24 ring, fine for weeks. I dropped uncore to 40x, and ring to 1.18, and got two bluescreens (0x0124) in the next 6 hours, not particularly sure why, need to experiment more (if 34x uncore works at that ring or lower, if i flat out need a certain ring voltage when pushing core multi, etc)


Ok lowered Vccin (That's what you where talking about right?) to 1.8 and lowered vring volts to 1.22 (dropped temps) and just added more vcore. I will see how far this gets then see what happens with uncore frequency.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eeyore888*
> 
> I have all voltage settings on stock for now. I was too frustrated with it to continue.
> 
> I am running the UD5H... I don't think I have an adaptive mode? Is that one of the power options?


No adaptive on Gigabyte. If you use manual it'll still drop the voltage at idle as long as the power saving stuff is enabled.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisB17*
> 
> Ok lowered Vccin (That's what you where talking about right?) to 1.8 and lowered vring volts to 1.22 (dropped temps) and just added more vcore. I will see how far this gets then see what happens with uncore frequency.


Having VRIN (vccin) at a good range should make you need notably less vcore, not more. More VRIN/Vccin is not better, you're targetting a range, not adding more til it works


----------



## ChrisB17

Ok I see. I wish prime wasn't so slow to error out. The waiting is the bad part lol.

*edit* forgot to ask. What range am I shooting for?


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisB17*
> 
> Ok I see. I wish prime wasn't so slow to error out. The waiting is the bad part lol.
> 
> *edit* forgot to ask. What range am I shooting for?


You can try running the XTU benchmark, it's pretty stressful. That or the x264 Benchmark program, also pretty stressful. Both of those are a lot faster than Prime.


----------



## Eeyore888

But my idea of stable is different from others. I like to leave my system running 24 hours a day under [email protected] That keeps it at a nice 60c and zero BSODs.


----------



## Ivo81

So what am I doing wrong here?
i5 4670k and Asus z87-plus

core volt: "Adaptive/1.312, offset 0.001"
cache volt "Adaptive/1.25, offset 0.001"
Vring volt "1.85 or 1.9"
cache ratio x34 or x38 (it acutally seems more stable at x38 which is default setting in BIOS for my mobo and cpu)
Latest BIOS and software.
Tried raising analog/digital by 0.005, no effect.

CPU multiplier x42, Stable, no crashes, tho 70c while gaming, 74c while testing with Aida64 and Prime95 goes near 95c which is 10c more than is acceptable for me.
When not raising cache volt I need around 1.35v for 4.2 to be stable.
CPU multiplier x43/x44, Boots up, Aida64 crashes with x124 BSOD, same with games after 2-3min in game. Raising voltage have no real impact (tried it up to 1.35, same BSOD).

Cant lower the voltage either while at 4.2, anything less 1.3 is BSOD with x124 or just system restart without error, 90% of time it is BSOD.

Doesn't make any difference if im using XMP or different RAM settings, XMP 2133 is exactly the same stability/problems as no xmp @ 1600.

If I leave my BIOS on default and just raise the multiplier to x40 I see 1.212 automatic volts while playing, at those volts my temp is totally acceptable 50-60c while gaming

What is this LLC you keep talking about and where can I find the settings for it?

I have no need for super high speeds (even the stock i5 fulfills all my gaming needs at maxed out setting atm) but for future proof PC id like to overclock it to very rock stable state with no BSOD's or crashes what so ever. My Q9400 was @3.4Ghz while leaving volts at default and used it for 5y without any problems.

Id be very happy with [email protected] or [email protected] or so.


----------



## Doug2507

Go back to page one of this thread and read it again.









1.25v for x38 cache seems a little ridiculous.


----------



## Ivo81

Ive done the reading few times, and few other places aswell.
Ive used cache as x34 and stock volts too. I have increased it to 1.25 to eliminate the lack of voltage there.

I have tried most guides and followed these steps and that's why im posting here since it doesn't seem to work and im way off the usual statistics for overclocking Haswell, so I assume I must be doing something wrong or im missing some setting or im just very unlucky with my chip.


----------



## Eggy88

Got some nice cold outside temps now, was running these voltages last night:

Vcore: 1.41v
VRIN: 2v
CPU Ring Voltage: 1.26v

and only hit 46c max under benching last night. water stayed at at low 12c

How far is within the safesone for benching 2-3 hours with these temps?, i might even stick the comp in the window, should lower the water another 4-5c.


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eggy88*
> 
> Got some nice cold outside temps now, was running these voltages last night:
> 
> Vcore: 1.41v
> VRIN: 2v
> CPU Ring Voltage: 1.26v
> 
> and only hit 46c max under benching last night. water stayed at at low 12c
> 
> How far is within the safesone for benching 2-3 hours with these temps?, i might even stick the comp in the window, should lower the water another 4-5c.


Dam, what are your ambients?


----------



## Eggy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> Dam, what are your ambients?


I would guess around 8-10c, living in Norway so we are having -2c outside temps during the night now. It helps having 480mm rad on a single cpu


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eggy88*
> 
> I would guess around 8-10c, living in Norway so we are having -2c outside temps during the night now. It helps having 480mm rad on a single cpu


Dam, luck you, that's superb for overclocking stuff!

What's the due point over there?


----------



## Eggy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> Dam, luck you, that's superb for overclocking stuff!
> 
> What's the due point over there?


Tonight the forecast says 2-3c around midnight, dewpoint is around 1c.


----------



## Eeyore888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ivo81*
> 
> Ive done the reading few times, and few other places aswell.
> Ive used cache as x34 and stock volts too. I have increased it to 1.25 to eliminate the lack of voltage there.
> 
> I have tried most guides and followed these steps and that's why im posting here since it doesn't seem to work and im way off the usual statistics for overclocking Haswell, so I assume I must be doing something wrong or im missing some setting or im just very unlucky with my chip.


Seems to me that you are using and air cooler? That would be your first problem. Secondly, I think you got screwed just as bad as me or worse in the lottery : /


----------



## Phixit

I might need you guys help to overclock my new i5-4670k.

I'm using IBT (Intel Burn Test) as my stressing software :

Here is what I tried :

Multiplier : 42
VCore : 1.19
Uncore multiplier : Stock
Uncore Voltage : Stock

IBT ran for 20 times without issues @ Maximum

Multiplier : 44
Vcore : 1.2
Uncore Multiplier : 40
Uncore Voltage : 1.1

Computer froze before finishing the first pass in IBT, I had to cold reboot it.

Am I doing something wrong here ? Should I put Uncore multi/voltage back to stock and only test Core overclock under IBT ?

I'm running it at stock right now and HWiNFO shows that the CPU is running at Turbo speed (3.8GHz), is it normal ?


----------



## Scblacksunshine

Well unfortunately I tried it with C1E on and only limit to C3. Ran Asus Realbench for 10 runs and then AIDA64, all stable. Booted up this morning from a overnight cold start, half an hour into idle, same damn thing. I am so frustrated at this point, I might just changed it back to stock and call it a day. Last option I am trying now, C`E off and limit to C2 and do a long term test from there, although I don't think it will make much difference. Stable 4.3 ring 3.8 loaded and I have problem idling..that's crazy

P.S. Wonder maybe it's the mobo Z87 Mpower acting up. Mem tested fine, at this point I don't know what else it can be


----------



## bond32

Hey guys, posted this in the MSI Mpower thread also. Wanted to get some assistance:
Quote:


> Alright, so far having a lot of fun with this board. I am surprised it isn't more popular here. A few questions to those with it: On the latest bios, what are the "Internal VR OVP OCP Protection" and "Internal VR Efficiency Management"? They default to disabled. Also What is the "PCH 1.05" for? I am trying to stabilize 4.8 + on a 4770k, so far I have 4.7 ghz stable with vcore at 1.34 volts, xmp profile 1 for gskill trident x at 2400 (2x4gb), and uncore at 40x auto voltage. I can't seem to get 4.8 stable, even at high voltages. According to most all guides it should be around 1.35 volts, but I get blue screens in windows 8.
> 
> Running XMP profile 1, do I need to increase the CPU IO Analog and digital voltages? I feel like I tried them but didn't make any progress.
> 
> Should I be disabling the SVID communication? I see for some it helps when clocking over 4.8. In addition, what are some of you using for the "DigitALL Power" I see a lot of settings in there for LLC but I am not familiar with these values.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help. I'm pretty new to Intel, been on AMD for a while. Any other tips would be nice. I am using the MSI Intel tuning utility as a stress test usually for an hour or so. On a full custom water loop with 2 rads only for the cpu so heat issues shouldn't be an issue although it is not de-lid yet.


----------



## Menphisto

Hay,
So would be a Corsair h60 enough to cool a i5 4670k @4,5ghz 1,2v. (Only for gaming)...and h80,h100 doesnt fit in my case. I only want to change from my air cooler because of the height of my RAM and i hope watercooling is more silent...so is the Corsair h60 enough??


----------



## Eeyore888

If your chip can do 4.5 @1.2 then yes. Should be sufficient. Might see temps in mid to high 80s.


----------



## ChrisB17

Ok so lowering VCCIN voltage made prime run longer (Still running into 10 hrs) wow thanks I would have never known to do that let alone thing lowering it would make the cpu run more stable.


----------



## charliew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eggy88*
> 
> I would guess around 8-10c, living in Norway so we are having -2c outside temps during the night now. It helps having 480mm rad on a single cpu


Are you SURE youre at 12c ambient? I think youre showing deltas.


----------



## Eggy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charliew*
> 
> Are you SURE youre at 12c ambient? I think youre showing deltas.


Try opening a 3m x 3m window into a 12 square meter room with 2c outside temps ;-)

Yeah i'm talking ambients.


----------



## charliew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eggy88*
> 
> Try opening a 3m x 3m window into a 12 square meter room with 2c outside temps ;-)
> 
> Yeah i'm talking ambients.


Are you looking for OC results or stable 24/7 operations?

VERY few peopel run their rigs in a 12 square meter (3,46*3,46) with a 3 square meter window room 24/7. And if youre only looking for OC results then 100c is your max temp.

Like a wise man once said: "Whats yo game?"

EDIT: Saw now that you were looking for a voltage-evaluation not temp one (Sorry, I might be drunk). Well VRIN 1.9 or 2.0 seems to be the max going about. Vcore is 1.35-1.4 (24/7) and tops 1.5 (or whatever if youre one of those "I-DONT-CARE-ILL-DO-SMACK-OFF-OF-THIS-DEAD-BADGER-***-MAN-WHERES-MY-SPORK"-kinda people what staple dreml'd titans to 680 pcbs and whatnot.


----------



## Eggy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charliew*
> 
> Are you looking for OC results or stable 24/7 operations?
> 
> VERY few peopel run their rigs in a 12 square meter (3,46*3,46) with a 3 square meter window room 24/7. And if youre only looking for OC results then 100c is your max temp.
> 
> Like a wise man once said: "Whats yo game?"
> 
> EDIT: Saw now that you were looking for a voltage-evaluation not temp one (Sorry, I might be drunk). Well VRIN 1.9 or 2.0 seems to be the max going about. Vcore is 1.35-1.4 (24/7) and tops 1.5 (or whatever if youre one of those "I-DONT-CARE-ILL-DO-SMACK-OFF-OF-THIS-DEAD-BADGER-***-MAN-WHERES-MY-SPORK"-kinda people what staple dreml'd titans to 680 pcbs and whatnot.


Yeah it's only for the night while i'm benching.

24/7 is around 1.4v in Normal 23c ambients, max load is 74c in Aida.

I'm willing to push the limits but if i can do that without frying this chip then i'm happy.


----------



## charliew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eggy88*
> 
> Yeah it's only for the night while i'm benching.
> 
> 24/7 is around 1.4v in Normal 23c ambients, max load is 74c in Aida.
> 
> I'm willing to push the limits but if i can do that without frying this chip then i'm happy.


Nobody can give you those values. The calculations include the size and weight of your balls mate.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phixit*
> 
> I might need you guys help to overclock my new i5-4670k.
> 
> I'm using IBT (Intel Burn Test) as my stressing software :
> 
> Here is what I tried :
> 
> Multiplier : 42
> VCore : 1.19
> Uncore multiplier : Stock
> Uncore Voltage : Stock
> 
> IBT ran for 20 times without issues @ Maximum
> 
> Multiplier : 44
> Vcore : 1.2
> Uncore Multiplier : 40
> Uncore Voltage : 1.1
> 
> Computer froze before finishing the first pass in IBT, I had to cold reboot it.
> 
> Am I doing something wrong here ? Should I put Uncore multi/voltage back to stock and only test Core overclock under IBT ?
> 
> I'm running it at stock right now and HWiNFO shows that the CPU is running at Turbo speed (3.8GHz), is it normal ?


1.1v ring probably won't work for 40x uncore multi. Like i said in a thread last night, i went unstable going from [email protected] ring to 40x @1.18 ring, so work with uncore after core and get a few baseline values for it first


----------



## wendigo4700

So I'm back to start overclocking again. Only overclocking the CPU. Uncore is default and so is the bclk.

Prime95 constantly gives me an BSOD 0x00000124

This is at 1.17 cpu voltage at 4Ghz.

I guess I just need to keep bumping the cpu voltage?


----------



## Cyro999

I'd try to stabilize 4ghz first (if you're unstable at 4ghz 1.17vcore, something is probably wrong)

34x uncore 1.15 ring, vrin llc, 1.65-1.7 vrin etc

Which prime?


----------



## wendigo4700

prime95 27.9 build 1

I'm only overclocking the CPU, so all other voltages are at auto.
And so I thought since I'm overclocking the CPU alone and nothing else at all, only the CPU voltage is to blame?

So I got that BSOD at 1.17. I'm trying 1.18 now. 1.2 will be my limit. If that fails, then I'm gonna sell this CPU and buy me an regular i5-4670 CPU and not overclock it


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> And so I thought since I'm overclocking the CPU alone and nothing else at all, only the CPU voltage is to blame?


Ring, sa, dio, aio, etc are all part of the CPU, if they're set badly or auto doesn't work, your CPU will be unstable. Usually you're good with a quick set of uncore to like 34x and ring to 1.15v to be stable, and sa/dio/aio on auto, but VRIN is really important to set and adjust as part of overclocking the core. If you're unstable at close to 1.2v at 4ghz, then you probably have a major issue somewhere. It's not super simple to OC haswell blindly, doesn't mean achieving 4ghz is difficult with basic knowledge though


----------



## wendigo4700

I'm currently at 1.18 cpu voltage.

And so far, prime95 hasnt been giving me an BSOD yet. 1.*2* were just my very peak limit.

But if prime95 will BSOD eventually here at 1.18, I might need help to what I need to set that VRIN to. Or the other stuff you did mention.

My prime95 test, have been running for 1½ hour in large FFT so far. If I can hit 6-7 hours, I'm all happy.
After that, I'll try 6-7 hours of the 1st test in prime95.


----------



## Cyro999

1.18 is so ridiculously high though for 4ghz, you're probably good with way less if you set vrin llc to max or close to max level, vrin to 1.65-1.7 and then set uncore 34x and ring 1.15 so that's not making you unstable


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phixit*
> 
> I might need you guys help to overclock my new i5-4670k.
> 
> I'm using IBT (Intel Burn Test) as my stressing software :
> 
> Here is what I tried :
> 
> Multiplier : 42
> VCore : 1.19
> Uncore multiplier : Stock
> Uncore Voltage : Stock
> 
> IBT ran for 20 times without issues @ Maximum
> 
> Multiplier : 44
> Vcore : 1.2
> Uncore Multiplier : 40
> Uncore Voltage : 1.1
> 
> Computer froze before finishing the first pass in IBT, I had to cold reboot it.
> 
> Am I doing something wrong here ? Should I put Uncore multi/voltage back to stock and only test Core overclock under IBT ?
> 
> I'm running it at stock right now and HWiNFO shows that the CPU is running at Turbo speed (3.8GHz), is it normal ?


Why do you compare two settings with two different core multipliers, two different uncore multipliers, two different voltages, two different uncore voltages? Try going for 4.3ghz, with uncore at stock first.


----------



## wendigo4700

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> 1.18 is so ridiculously high though for 4ghz, you're probably good with way less if you set vrin llc to max or close to max level, vrin to 1.65-1.7 and then set uncore 34x and ring 1.15 so that's not making you unstable


Its high yes. But I have no further plans to go beyond 4Ghz. So if I need 1.18 cpu voltage for 4Ghz, while leaving all other voltages at auto, then thats how it'll be.
I know I'm taking the quick and easy way, by just increasing the cpu voltage, while leaving everything else at auto voltage.
But doing advanced overclocking, is just not my thing. So if this easy and cheap way doesnt work at 1.18 cpu voltage, I'll have to consider what to do from this point and on.

I'll report back if my 1.18 fails.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wendigo4700*
> 
> Its high yes. But I have no further plans to go beyond 4Ghz. So if I need 1.18 cpu voltage for 4Ghz, while leaving all other voltages at auto, then thats how it'll be.
> 
> I'll report back if my 1.18 fails.


D'aww, that's so low. 
My auto-overclock went to 4ghz no sweat.


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> 1.18 is so ridiculously high though for 4ghz, you're probably good with way less if you set vrin llc to max or close to max level, vrin to 1.65-1.7 and then set uncore 34x and ring 1.15 so that's not making you unstable


Not really man, my last chip required 1.2v for 4ghz stable. Some chips are just not that good. My stock chip vid was 1.19. My new chip will do 4.6 at 1.27 where as my old wouldnt even do 4.6 without it being over 1.4 and 4.7 wouldnt even boot with 1.5 with the old.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Its high yes. But I have no further plans to go beyond 4Ghz. So if I need 1.18 cpu voltage for 4Ghz, while leaving all other voltages at auto, then thats how it'll be.


That's what i've been trying to say, you probably don't, and how do you know if you are ignoring all of the other voltages? It's vcore, not "cpu voltage", just one of the many cpu voltages
Quote:


> My new chip will do 4.6 at 1.27 where as my old wouldnt even do 4.6 without it being over 1.4 and 4.7 wouldnt even boot with 1.5 with the old.


That's more believable than needing 1.2v load to stabilize 4ghz


----------



## wendigo4700

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Storm*
> 
> Not really man, my last chip required 1.2v for 4ghz stable. Some chips are just not that good. My stock chip vid was 1.19. My new chip will do 4.6 at 1.27 where as my old wouldnt even do 4.6 without it being over 1.4 and 4.7 wouldnt even boot with 1.5 with the old.


When that chip needed 1.2 cpu voltage for 4Ghz, were that with all other voltages at auto?


----------



## wendigo4700

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> That's what i've been trying to say, you probably don't, and how do you know if you are ignoring all of the other voltages? It's vcore, not "cpu voltage", just one of the many cpu voltages
> That's more believable than needing 1.2v load to stabilize 4ghz


Well, as far I can understand, auto tends to give a little bit more voltage than what is really needed. So there shouldnt be any danger of something being undervolted.
So I wouldnt say I'm ignoring all the other voltages, I'm just letting the motherboard decide itself what it wants them to be.
And then I just concentrate on the one and only componente i'm trying to enhance...the CPU.

But lets just see, if this 1.18 cpu voltage can hold itself. If it achieves to be prime95 stable and gaming stable, I guess my goal has been reached


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wendigo4700*
> 
> Well, as far I can understand, auto tends to give a little bit more voltage than what is really needed. So there shouldnt be any danger of something being undervolted.
> So I wouldnt say I'm ignoring all the other voltages, I'm just letting the motherboard decide itself what it wants them to be.
> And then I just concentrate on the one and only componente i'm trying to enhance...the CPU.
> 
> But lets just see, if this 1.18 cpu voltage can hold itself. If it achieves to be prime95 stable and gaming stable, I guess my goal has been reached


My experience is, auto gives too much voltage for lower multiplier but little voltage for higher multipliers. This is for Vcore of course. All things considered, Auto carries us to stock of course, with turbo of 3.8ghz. If autoOC got me to 4.0 all it did was allow an extra 200mhz by default. I think auto also got me into 4.1, 4.2ghz, meaning that same voltage would be more than nessesary at 4.0.


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wendigo4700*
> 
> When that chip needed 1.2 cpu voltage for 4Ghz, were that with all other voltages at auto?


No that was tweaked with about everthing thing that I knew to tweak on my Asus hero. Oh and 4 dimms populated with 2400mhz ram.


----------



## BoredErica

I've set my ram from 1866 xmp to 2133 with 10-11-10.


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> That's what i've been trying to say, you probably don't, and how do you know if you are ignoring all of the other voltages? It's vcore, not "cpu voltage", just one of the many cpu voltages
> That's more believable than needing 1.2v load to stabilize 4ghz


Believe what you want but I tweaked on that chip since release day, so it wasnt like just first day trying.

But that chip is now gone to a new home and my new L312 is probably average but worlds better than my L311.


----------



## bond32

The first 4770k I had was in batch L331 something and it was from Costa Rica, it didn't clock well at all. I too have a L312 now and it is much better, from Malaysa


----------



## wendigo4700

So my 1.18 cpu voltage at 4Ghz, failed at prime95, 3 hours into the test.

So I guess I would have to adjust other things that have been mention.
But maybe I could also check out the motherboard auto-overclock feature out.


----------



## Cyro999

Auto OC is for people who don't want to learn basics so that they can tweak their particular chips and get far better results


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wendigo4700*
> 
> So my 1.18 cpu voltage at 4Ghz, failed at prime95, 3 hours into the test.
> 
> So I guess I would have to adjust other things that have been mention.
> But maybe I could also check out the motherboard auto-overclock feature out.


Just check it out and see what voltages for everything it is giving. Use those in your own testing. If you failed with those voltages, you have done something wrong. This is an easy way to eliminate user error. (Make sure to prime test the AutoOC first, though)
If you end up finding where it sets it you can work from there either up or down. If you are happy with 4Ghz (I don't see why you would since the chip comes to run at stock at 3.8 with turbo...), then you can work the voltage down until you find something stable and have it run cooler. Or, you can simply work from there and try to push further.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phixit*
> 
> I might need you guys help to overclock my new i5-4670k.
> 
> I'm using IBT (Intel Burn Test) as my stressing software :
> 
> Here is what I tried :
> 
> Multiplier : 42
> VCore : 1.19
> Uncore multiplier : Stock
> Uncore Voltage : Stock
> 
> IBT ran for 20 times without issues @ Maximum
> 
> Multiplier : 44
> Vcore : 1.2
> Uncore Multiplier : 40
> Uncore Voltage : 1.1
> 
> Computer froze before finishing the first pass in IBT, I had to cold reboot it.
> 
> Am I doing something wrong here ? Should I put Uncore multi/voltage back to stock and only test Core overclock under IBT ?
> 
> I'm running it at stock right now and HWiNFO shows that the CPU is running at Turbo speed (3.8GHz), is it normal ?


Leave your UnCore at stock (3.4) and voltage at stock (UnCore) Do not do 1:1 leave it at 34
RAM underclocked, 1600 MHz maybe, voltage 1.500 *NO xmp...*
the try: multi 42 + vcore 1.18


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











That 4.2 worked easy for me, minus the RAM XMP and UnCore at 34...

It's 4.4 and up where my cpu gets finicky.


----------



## wendigo4700

So I've tryed easy tune auto overclock. And enabled one called "Lightboost", which operates at 4GHz.
And I must admit, I dont really see any changes, which I didnt try.

It didnt change the VRIN to any new value, compared to default. And all other voltages, are untouched too.

The only difference is, it wants to give 1.14 to the CPU, instead of me setting it to 1.18


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wendigo4700*
> 
> So I've tryed easy tune auto overclock. And enabled one called "Lightboost", which operates at 4GHz.
> And I must admit, *I dont really see any changes*, which I didnt try.
> 
> It didnt change the VRIN to any new value, compared to default. And all other voltages, are untouched too.
> 
> The only difference is, it wants to give 1.14 to the CPU, instead of me setting it to 1.18


You don't see changes by the naked eye, in benchmarks or in voltage readings?

At 4.5 GHz BF 3 is ultra smooth for me. I need to loop a certain part and average the fps out but, it is definitely noticeable.

In BF 3 Render.PerfOverlayVisible 1 will show you where your cpu's at. Overlay


----------



## wendigo4700

I dont think so?

If I hit the auto-tuning button, it will just find values beyond 4GHz. So I'm not suppose to mess with that one. So I enabled "Light boost" which is 4GHz. Rebooted. And all voltages besides the cpu voltage, are stock.

But let me try one of the others, and see there.


----------



## wendigo4700

omg I just tryed the setting called "Medium" which is just 4.2GHz

I went into BIOS on the promoted restart it required. And CPU voltage were 1.*33* yes you saw it right. So I quickly loaded optimized defaults. Now I just dont hope that permanently damaged my CPU.

*edit*: After a little bit more researching, it seems I were on the safe side.
But isnt it crazy? That easy tune says I need 1.33 cpu voltage, just to run 4.2GHz?

No wonder I couldnt get my CPU stable at 4Ghz with 1.18 lol

*edit2*: Untill I decide what to do, I'm just gonna run default speed. WIth turbo-boost enabled. But not all the cores are synchronized to 3.8Ghz. I think two cores are at 3.6Ghz.
So I set all the cores to 3.8GHz?
this also made me think that I never have tested long period of prime95 with default settings.
Should I disable turbo-boost before I test it?


----------



## trancefreak64

So today i pretty much passed every test today because I kept falling short at 4.6ghz and it looks like my daily driver will be at 4.5ghz.

I can pass prime95 27.9 , Aida, Intel burn test cinebench 3dmark 11 and x264. I can use a voltage between 1.245 to 1.265 depending on my synthetic or normal real world bench.

[email protected]
-Manual volts ATM with no + adaptive or +Offsets while testing.

-I can use xmp 1600 if I choose.

-Uncore between 35 to 38 with auto voltages to keep system stable.

[email protected] a much different tale. Needed Manual voltages up too and between 1.350 to 1.385 to pass benchmarks tests. Definitely trial and error here.

-The only way I could pass x264 @4.6ghz was with hyper-threading off.

[email protected] the heat and vid/vcore + the much higher temps when benching which were an average of 80c max 95c idle state of 30c just don't seem to way the benefits to me

My conclusion is 4.5ghz is fairly good for me ATM. The amount of time I put into getting really stable @4.5ghz seems more logical especially considering the total thermal heat load and voltages. This should equate to better longevity since I wont be upgrading for a few years anyways.

-I must admit though despite some failing bench marks over a period of time, 4.6ghz did not give me any BSOD errors while testing crysis 3, Using Ableton Live 9 Studio, and doing any other type of computing. The only time I really needed to crank up the vcore was for prime95 and x264(Not Aida which is known to be less stressful) and that still crashed with HT on. I might be able to fine tune the CPU some more when I am less tired to 4.6ghz . My clock of 4.5ghz does appear to be a decent middle of the Road 4770k, but I am tad disappointed with how much more I had to drive the 4770k to achieve 100 more MHz. Incredible.

But it is what is and I am sure I will be back at tomorrow


----------



## ChrisB17

Ok 4.4ghz w/ 4ghz uncore and ddr3 2400 ram speeds passed 22 hrs of prime blend with max ram and 20 passes of ibt maximum. Stable? I hope.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trancefreak64*
> 
> So today i pretty much passed every test today because I kept falling short at 4.6ghz and it looks like my daily driver will be at 4.5ghz.
> 
> I can pass prime95 27.9 , Aida, Intel burn test cinebench 3dmark 11 and x264. I can use a voltage between 1.245 to 1.265 depending on my synthetic or normal real world bench.
> 
> [email protected]
> -Manual volts ATM with no + adaptive or +Offsets while testing.
> 
> -I can use xmp 1600 if I choose.
> 
> -Uncore between 35 to 38 with auto voltages to keep system stable.
> 
> [email protected] a much different tale. Needed Manual voltages up too and between 1.350 to 1.385 to pass benchmarks tests. Definitely trial and error here.
> 
> -The only way I could pass x264 @4.6ghz was with hyper-threading off.
> 
> [email protected] the heat and vid/vcore + the much higher temps when benching which were an average of 80c max 95c idle state of 30c just don't seem to way the benefits to me
> 
> My conclusion is 4.5ghz is fairly good for me ATM. The amount of time I put into getting really stable @4.5ghz seems more logical especially considering the total thermal heat load and voltages. This should equate to better longevity since I wont be upgrading for a few years anyways.
> 
> -I must admit though despite some failing bench marks over a period of time, 4.6ghz did not give me any BSOD errors while testing crysis 3, Using Ableton Live 9 Studio, and doing any other type of computing. The only time I really needed to crank up the vcore was for prime95 and x264(Not Aida which is known to be less stressful) and that still crashed with HT on. I might be able to fine tune the CPU some more when I am less tired to 4.6ghz . My clock of 4.5ghz does appear to be a decent middle of the Road 4770k, but I am tad disappointed with how much more I had to drive the 4770k to achieve 100 more MHz. Incredible.
> 
> But it is what is and I am sure I will be back at tomorrow


Sounds like you're not increasing vrin properly (with llc on too)


----------



## BrX1991

@Darkwizzie

Did you tried new bios for msi z87-g45? Any new options or boost in OC? I did not noticed anything. I meant 1.5 version of BIOS.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrX1991*
> 
> @Darkwizzie
> 
> Did you tried new bios for msi z87-g45? Any new options or boost in OC? I did not noticed anything. I meant 1.5 version of BIOS.


Didn't even realize there was a version 1.5!!!


----------



## wendigo4700

What do you guys think about the auto-overclock set the cpu voltage to 1.33, just for the 4.2GHz auto-overclock?

Is this just a super bad chip?

And why are not all 4 cores synchronized at 3.8GHz with turbo boost enabled?


----------



## Doug2507

Yeah, think 1.6 beta's just been released.


----------



## BrX1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Didn't even realize there was a version 1.5!!!


Me too. Just opend live update today and boom, bios update


----------



## getyasome

I just changed a few things & this is what I've got so far.

Asus Multucore enhancement : Disabled
Core Ratio: 46 / All Cores
Dram Frequency: 2200 MHz / 1.65v / 10 12 12 31 2t
Cpu Core Voltage:: 1.265
Load - Line Cal: Level 7
Cpu Power Phase Control: Extreme
Cpu Current Capacity: 130%
Cpu Spread Spectrum: Disabled

I ran AIDA64 Extreme 3.20.2600 stress test for 1 hour with no issues.
Max temp 80c on one core , average 76c

My ram is 2400 MHz but this is where I left it for now.


----------



## Alxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wendigo4700*
> 
> omg I just tryed the setting called "Medium" which is just 4.2GHz
> 
> I went into BIOS on the promoted restart it required. And CPU voltage were 1.*33* yes you saw it right. So I quickly loaded optimized defaults. Now I just dont hope that permanently damaged my CPU.
> 
> *edit*: After a little bit more researching, it seems I were on the safe side.
> But isnt it crazy? That easy tune says I need 1.33 cpu voltage, just to run 4.2GHz?
> 
> No wonder I couldnt get my CPU stable at 4Ghz with 1.18 lol
> 
> *edit2*: Untill I decide what to do, I'm just gonna run default speed. WIth turbo-boost enabled. But not all the cores are synchronized to 3.8Ghz. I think two cores are at 3.6Ghz.
> So I set all the cores to 3.8GHz?
> this also made me think that I never have tested long period of prime95 with default settings.
> Should I disable turbo-boost before I test it?


Gigabyte OC profiles give much more Vcore than necessary. Probably so that even very bad chips can reach certain mhz.
Even if you set 1,4v in Bios you will not damage your CPU. It takes more Vcore and Heat to damage Haswell CPU.
You probably dont get your "OC" stable because your Voltage settings, meaning : Vcore,Vrin, Vring, are wrong.
For 4,0 Ghz something between vcore 1,0 good chip and 1,16 Bad chip should do the trick.
You will have to find out optimal Vrin for 4,0 Ghz, to obtain stability. Something like 1,7-1,78 Vrin.
Lower your uncore to x36 and leave it there until you are stable. Run Ram at 1600 mhz. Set ring voltage to 1,08-1,1.
Too high Vrin, Vring can mess up stability petty bad, same as too low Vrin,Vring. Optimal Vrin, Vring will give stability.
Therefore a lot of testing is sometimes needed.


----------



## trancefreak64

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Sounds like you're not increasing vrin properly (with llc on too)


-I haven't touched the VRIN properly as of yet, but I noticed it scaled dynamically in auto. ASUS Sabertooth will default LLC @ level 8 which is the highest setting. I did experiment with LLC in manual as well but I could be reexamined. I have tried Level 1 Level 4 and Level 8 manually. I am wondering if the VRIN is not stable enough to match the vcore if that makes sense. Man i feel noobish over this new Haswell Architecture and grasping more everyday.l:thumb:

-Right now I am running 4.6ghz for 12 hours no benching and an adaptive voltage of 1.290 which I see the VID increase to 1.317 maximum no stress testing. Just gaming and music creation software.
*
Thanks you very much for your input*. i will report back because this chip has to do at least 4.6 ghz IMO. I remember the days I got stuck @ 4.4ghz on my I7 2600k and then overtime and wih a z77 Sabertoth was able to push it to 4.7ghz. it was night and day comparison. It just felt like an upgrade pushing the clock more..


----------



## Clexzor

Hey guys hows the overclock rolling along...I have some info for anyone interested in running high ram speed on you haswell since they can handle 3000+.

I currently have a the gskill kit 2933 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231683
Which can achieve 3200+ but as you can see very expensive. As I haven't been using them since I was gna sell them.

However I got bored today and was selling some old hardware and came across my Adata 8gb 2600 kit and starting overclocking them hard...well results were awesome actually...

I was able to achieve 2933 on the adata kit with same timings as my gskill at half the price..only difference is the adata kit requires 1.7v for stability which is fine for 24/7 and SA voltage of 0.210+
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820211776

As you can see these adata kits are very under rated imo and are insane when overclocking.

Anyways wanted to drop this info off for anyone looking at get new ram


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trancefreak64*
> 
> -I haven't touched the VRIN properly as of yet, but I noticed it scaled dynamically in auto. ASUS Sabertooth will default LLC @ level 8 which is the highest setting. I did experiment with LLC in manual as well but I could be reexamined. I have tried Level 1 Level 4 and Level 8 manually. I am wondering if the VRIN is not stable enough to match the vcore if that makes sense. Man i feel noobish over this new Haswell Architecture and grasping more everyday.l:thumb:
> 
> -Right now I am running 4.6ghz for 12 hours no benching and an adaptive voltage of 1.290 which I see the VID increase to 1.317 maximum no stress testing. Just gaming and music creation software.
> *
> Thanks you very much for your input*. i will report back because this chip has to do at least 4.6 ghz IMO. I remember the days I got stuck @ 4.4ghz on my I7 2600k and then overtime and wih a z77 Sabertoth was able to push it to 4.7ghz. it was night and day comparison. It just felt like an upgrade pushing the clock more..


The big cliffing seems to come without increasing VRIN, further you are from a good value more vcore it takes to clock AFAIK, which creates the illusion of voltage walls, or alternatively, not being able to lower voltage much and still be stable when dropping clocks at lower ends. I've been using around ~1.2vcore-1.7vrin and ~1.3vcore-1.85vrin as quick guidelines with llc

As long as that and ring voltage is out of the way (people are unstable because of changing uncore while they're still working on core all the time) you should be good in my experience for pushing core as hard as you want to


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> The big cliffing seems to come without increasing VRIN, further you are from a good value more vcore it takes to clock AFAIK, which creates the illusion of voltage walls, or alternatively, not being able to lower voltage much and still be stable when dropping clocks at lower ends. I've been using around ~1.2vcore-1.7vrin and ~1.3vcore-1.85vrin as quick guidelines with llc
> 
> As long as that and ring voltage is out of the way (people are unstable because of changing uncore while they're still working on core all the time) you should be good in my experience for pushing core as hard as you want to


Hmm, I might see if I have hit my "illusion" wall. I hope I have so I can push further, but I doubt it considering I'm already at 1.95 VRIN with 1.295 Vcore at 4.5Ghz.


----------



## trancefreak64

I been stressing for about 2 hours. I had the uncore @3.5ghz and the voltage in auto when I was BSOD with a error 101 not 124. I changed the voltage manually and am testing the CPU cache voltage @ 1.155v. ATM. I tried lower the vrin to 1.7 and I still appeared stable but eventually BSOD around 30 minutes of AIDA and test 2 of 2 on x264 but that was before I increased the cache from 1.120 to 1.155. I am actually stress testing AIDA ATM and my Vrin is at 1.880. I manually changed it to that voltage. I hope that isn't to much but I will start decreasing it if it is.

You are correct about the illusion of trying to push the vcore harder without actually tidying up other voltages and frequencies. I also wonder with a 4.6ghz overclock and an uncore of 3.5 ghz creates a form of gaping in the overclock. That has yet to be proven like the OP stated I suppose, but I am going to try it at 3.8ghz and see if it shores up the overclock. I guess what I mean is there is a spread from my uncore clock to my actual overclock of 1.1ghz. Kinda Going for a crap shoot here on my part by increasing the frequency and voltages on my uncore

There is a strong possibility I might need to remove 2 of my dimm modules for testing if I have any further issues. I have a total of 16gb and 4 dimm slots taken.

Thanks again for your time and hopefully I was able to explain my self well enough with my thoughts and information on the topic.







+ a REP to ya


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> I'm already at 1.95 VRIN with 1.295 Vcore at 4.5Ghz.


1.95 is really high though, you're maybe using too much. I'm pretty sure at this point that more is bad and you can go up and up and see better results, until you hit a certain point and they start getting worse again
Quote:


> I had the uncore @3.5ghz and the voltage in auto when I was BSOD with a error 101 not 124. I changed the voltage manually and am testing the CPU cache voltage @ 1.155v. ATM. I tried lower the vrin to 1.7 and I still appeared stable but eventually BSOD around 30 minutes of AIDA and test 2 of 2 on x264 but that was before I increased the cache from 1.120 to 1.155. I am actually stress testing AIDA ATM and my Vrin is at 1.880


This is just confusing to read, you're changing cache voltage and uncore multiplier and vrin too at the same time, i would sort out vcore+vrin, get stable, then work on uncore >afterwards<. How do you know you're not destabilizing core by changing VRIN drastically? If you're at a high core clock, a 0.2v change in VRIN will completely change the oc, there is no way i could make that kind of change and still be stable on the core.

35x uncore also turbo's to 4ghz (i know, because i'm using it for the idle drop to 800mhz til further notice or i figure out how to drop it otherwise) and is unstable with 1.15 ring for me at my OC. I have to manually specify a little higher, though i faced that after i was set up on vcore, vrin, core multi etc by setting it manually to 34x and 1.15 ring while i was working on those, so i could stabilize quite tightly like change vcore 0.005v at a time. 1.25v, record average time between fail, 1.255, 1.26, 1.265 etc. I think the best way to get an OC anywhere close to final is to just isolate one variable at a time, or as few as possible like vcore, VRIN


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> 1.95 is really high though, you're maybe using too much. I'm pretty sure at this point that more is bad and you can go up and up and see better results, until you hit a certain point and they start getting worse again


It's just weird because I'm stable at 1.95 with 4.5Ghz. I just can't get 4.6 stable without a huge increase in Vcore.


----------



## BoredErica

V-v-v-v-voltage wall!


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> V-v-v-v-voltage wall!


FINISH HIM.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> It's just weird because I'm stable at 1.95 with 4.5Ghz. I just can't get 4.6 stable without a huge increase in Vcore.


A step of like 0.05v or 0.06v is not too uncommon i think, though i'd make sure it's neccesary very carefully. A lot more than that seems weird to me though, unless you're stepping from like 1.4 to 1.48. I mean stepping +0.1v like 1.25 to 1.35 for 100mhz would be really really odd

You need less vcore to be stable at 4.5ghz with 1.95 vrin vs 1.85?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> A step of like 0.05v or 0.06v is not too uncommon i think, though i'd make sure it's neccesary very carefully. A lot more than that seems weird to me though, unless you're stepping from like 1.4 to 1.48. I mean stepping +0.1v like 1.25 to 1.35 for 100mhz would be really really odd
> 
> You need less vcore to be stable at 4.5ghz with 1.95 vrin vs 1.85?


I'll test it out on Monday when I'm done with my 16 hour shifts.


----------



## ChrisB17

Uhg I am freezing on boot up. Freezes at bios screen. Uber annoyed right now.


----------



## Alxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> It's just weird because I'm stable at 1.95 with 4.5Ghz. I just can't get 4.6 stable without a huge increase in Vcore.


I think You are using to high Vrin. For 4,5 Ghz I need 1,76 Vrin,1,215 vcore, 1,13 ring x39

For my 4.6 GHz OC I need about 1,83 Vrin,1,26 vcore and Ring 1,13 x39. Interesting part is: Ring to 1,12v and System would become very unstable. Same as lowering Vrin to 1.82 System would crash !
So for You being unstable @4,6 ghz is probably you dont use right Vrin and Vring voltage. A difference of 0.1 v can make the difference here.
The higher you overclock the more difficult it gets and more exact Vrin etc. is needed.

have fun good luck


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisB17*
> 
> Uhg I am freezing on boot up. Freezes at bios screen. Uber annoyed right now.


What was your last change setting(s) and your current config on the bios?


----------



## ChrisB17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> What was your last change setting(s) and your current config on the bios?


I haven't changed anything afaik. I am totally confused why this is happening. If I push the reset button on my case the PC boots just fine?


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisB17*
> 
> I haven't changed anything afaik. I am totally confused why this is happening. If I push the reset button on my case the PC boots just fine?


Memory running XMP speeds?


----------



## trancefreak64

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> 1.95 is really high though, you're maybe using too much. I'm pretty sure at this point that more is bad and you can go up and up and see better results, until you hit a certain point and they start getting worse again
> This is just confusing to read, you're changing cache voltage and uncore multiplier and vrin too at the same time, i would sort out vcore+vrin, get stable, then work on uncore >afterwards<. How do you know you're not destabilizing core by changing VRIN drastically? If you're at a high core clock, a 0.2v change in VRIN will completely change the oc, there is no way i could make that kind of change and still be stable on the core.
> 
> 35x uncore also turbo's to 4ghz (i know, because i'm using it for the idle drop to 800mhz til further notice or i figure out how to drop it otherwise) and is unstable with 1.15 ring for me at my OC. I have to manually specify a little higher, though i faced that after i was set up on vcore, vrin, core multi etc by setting it manually to 34x and 1.15 ring while i was working on those, so i could stabilize quite tightly like change vcore 0.005v at a time. 1.25v, record average time between fail, 1.255, 1.26, 1.265 etc. I think the best way to get an OC anywhere close to final is to just isolate one variable at a time, or as few as possible like vcore, VRIN


Yeah man i have been pretty sick with the flu so I have had some time to screw around with my PC. At the same time I am not making a lot a sense on the forums. Another confusing issue I have is the ASUS Boards have different naming nomenclatures I am trying to get use to this.

I fully understand your post, and I guess i crunched to many items into an incoherent paragraph. I was testing stability voltages and settings individually with in my PC, but from the looks my big poo of a post I was doing it all at once.LOL. Well every time I come here I sure learn more of what and what not to do. Thanks again and hopefully soon I will have some good results posted of a solid 4.6ghz


----------



## jameyscott

Booted up with 1.85 VRIN and 1.25 Vcore! Thanks guys. I haven't messed with OCing since P4 days.... >.< Temps are about 3-5C lower at idle!

EDIT: Going go to work down from this. I just wanted to test this first. I'll find what is boot stable and work from there.


----------



## ChrisB17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> Memory running XMP speeds?


Yes.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Booted up with 1.85 VRIN and 1.25 Vcore! Thanks guys. I haven't messed with OCing since P4 days.... >.< Temps are about 3-5C lower at idle!
> 
> EDIT: Going go to work down from this. I just wanted to test this first. I'll find what is boot stable and work from there.


Stable under stress test is miles away from being able to boot. I've spent 2-3 weeks at 4.6, trying to hold onto stability under chess but I couldn't do it.
Although, what did you need to boot under 1.95v Vrin? Is this solid evidence that too high Vrin can cause instability?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> It's just weird because I'm stable at 1.95 with 4.5Ghz. I just can't get 4.6 stable without a huge increase in Vcore.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*


I needed around 1.29 to boot and be able to run a stress test for less than 5 minutes, and then it would BSOD. I am currently trying out at 1.85 VRIN and 1.265. It's not stable yet, but temps are about 5C lower both at idle and load. I believe I have confirmed that too high VRIN can actually make you unstable, or at least need more Vcore to compensate. I'm about to test out 1.27 because I don't have time to nitpick because I have to be to work in 6 hours to work 16 after just working 16. So, I'm just trying to play in a little larger increments. I think I'll find stability between the two. Who knows, maybe I will be able to push a little further! Although... My OCD will kill me if I can't run 4.75GHz or 5Ghz. If I can't hit that, I might just have to stay at 4.5. XD

EDIT: So far I am running stable at 1.28 with CPU-Z saying 1.277. I'm going to play with the voltages tomorrow since I have three days off.







The lower I can get my voltage the better. I need more room for my 780 Classy's until I can get a better PSU.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Is this solid evidence that too high Vrin can cause instability?


Find a core multiplier, like for me for example it was 4.5ghz at 1.22vcore. I narrowed down to being 0.05v off in either direction with VRIN would crash multiple times a day, and a tight, middle value would not (though it's easier to test if you set conservative uncore+ring, like [email protected] and stay low vcore, because vcore and vrin going far above ring is a nightmare for stability at higher uncore multi's)

It's probably easier to test if you pass IBT x10 standard or something with a low multiplier, like if 42x at 1.15vcore is at the edge of stability with 1.6vrin, try it with 1.8 VRIN too (llc turbo or extreme both) Should be pretty easy to reproduce.

I think a lot of people didn't see that because most would just add the extra 0.02vcore or whatever they need to compensate, or not be tuning down to the wire enough to pick it up, or know to poke around raising/lowering with llc etc in the first place. I jumped on it pretty fast because it seemed quite key after a few tests and it helped me a bunch for tuning overclocks


----------



## jameyscott

1.28 with CPU-z saying 1.277 did not pass with 1.85 VRIN didn't pass, but it was stable for almost hours. I'm not sure at what point it failed because I was sleeeping. I'm going to work my VRIN until I get a BSOD that errors for VRIN. I'm still getting the 124 BSOD, but it's stable for a few hours. I figure that I should be able to work my VRIN down a bit and that might help with stability. If not, then my VRIN should not have to go up that much.


----------



## Clexzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> 1.28 with CPU-z saying 1.277 did not pass with 1.85 VRIN didn't pass, but it was stable for almost hours. I'm not sure at what point it failed because I was sleeeping. I'm going to work my VRIN until I get a BSOD that errors for VRIN. I'm still getting the 124 BSOD, but it's stable for a few hours. I figure that I should be able to work my VRIN down a bit and that might help with stability. If not, then my VRIN should not have to go up that much.


Up to 2.0v on the Vrin is perfectly fine...after having some discussion with someone at MSi I have found some interesting information some I will pass on some I want...however a lot of folks are afraid of touching to high of vrin which is cuasing lots of issues.

You havto understand that the Vrin/inpout voltage is basically a flood gate for you chip recieing voltage. When you start increasing both vcore and cache voltage you will defiantly need to raise vrin...stock vrin is 1.8 if that doesn't tell you anything idk them...anyways do not be afraid to feed you chip 1.95-2.05 or so voltage for stability you will not cuase damage....









Some chips require high vrin for less vcore/uncore voltage that's the way it is.. period. On several different forums and clubs I have managed to get folks stable above 4.6 witht hem raising vrin above 2.0 yes I know totally scary but its what is need and will NOT harm your chip max on air for vrin is 2.1v


----------



## Gomi

Went out and bought a bunch of 4770K - Knowing I could return the ones I did not want for a full refund (If done so within 14 days).

Got a mountain of crap ones before I struck gold with a batch 310B487.

4.8Ghz @ 1.25Vcore, wprime 32M and 1024M stable - Temperature never exceeded 70C.

Testing on a Thermalright HR-02 Macho (Stock fan) - CPU will be running direct die cooling under custom water for a month before moving over to Phase Change System.

Will of course run it through a 3-6 hour stress and post back with results.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clexzor*
> 
> Up to 2.0v on the Vrin is perfectly fine...after having some discussion with someone at MSi I have found some interesting information some I will pass on some I want...however a lot of folks are afraid of touching to high of vrin which is cuasing lots of issues.
> 
> You havto understand that the Vrin/inpout voltage is basically a flood gate for you chip recieing voltage. When you start increasing both vcore and cache voltage you will defiantly need to raise vrin...stock vrin is 1.8 if that doesn't tell you anything idk them...anyways do not be afraid to feed you chip 1.95-2.05 or so voltage for stability you will not cuase damage....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some chips require high vrin for less vcore/uncore voltage that's the way it is.. period. On several different forums and clubs I have managed to get folks stable above 4.6 witht hem raising vrin above 2.0 yes I know totally scary but its what is need and will NOT harm your chip max on air for vrin is 2.1v


When I lowered my VRIN from 1.95 to 1.85 I was able to lower my Vcore by almost a full .1 volts.

So far I've found that with Haswell it is not *throw moar volts!*, it's all about fine tuning.


----------



## Alxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> So far I've found that with Haswell it is not *throw moar volts!*, it's all about fine tuning.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clexzor*
> 
> Up to 2.0v on the Vrin is perfectly fine...after having some discussion with someone at MSi I have found some interesting information some I will pass on some I want...however a lot of folks are afraid of touching to high of vrin which is cuasing lots of issues.
> 
> You havto understand that the Vrin/inpout voltage is basically a flood gate for you chip recieing voltage. When you start increasing both vcore and cache voltage you will defiantly need to raise vrin...stock vrin is 1.8 if that doesn't tell you anything idk them...anyways do not be afraid to feed you chip 1.95-2.05 or so voltage for stability you will not cuase damage....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some chips require high vrin for less vcore/uncore voltage that's the way it is.. period. On several different forums and clubs I have managed to get folks stable above 4.6 witht hem raising vrin above 2.0 yes I know totally scary but its what is need and will NOT harm your chip max on air for vrin is 2.1v


It's not about safety concerns but the idea that too high vrin when not needed causes the CPU to need more vcore. Would like more testing done.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gomi*
> 
> Went out and *bought a bunch of 4770K* - *Knowing I could return the ones I did not want for a full refund* (If done so within 14 days).
> 
> Got a mountain of crap ones before I struck gold with a batch 310B487.
> 
> 4.8Ghz @ 1.25Vcore, wprime 32M and 1024M stable - Temperature never exceeded 70C.


*HOLY CRAP, I wish I could do that.*


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gomi*
> 
> Went out and bought a bunch of 4770K - Knowing I could return the ones I did not want for a full refund (If done so within 14 days).
> 
> Got a mountain of crap ones before I struck gold with a batch 310B487.
> 
> 4.8Ghz @ 1.25Vcore, wprime 32M and 1024M stable - Temperature never exceeded 70C.
> 
> Testing on a Thermalright HR-02 Macho (Stock fan) - CPU will be running direct die cooling under custom water for a month before moving over to Phase Change System.
> 
> Will of course run it through a 3-6 hour stress and post back with results.


What store allowed this?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> It's not about safety concerns but the idea that too high vrin when not needed causes the CPU to need more vcore. Would like more testing done.


Buy me some more chips, preferably a few 4770k's and I'll test it for you.


----------



## Alxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gomi*
> 
> Went out and bought a bunch of 4770K - Knowing I could return the ones I did not want for a full refund (If done so within 14 days).
> 
> Got a mountain of crap ones before I struck gold with a batch 310B487.
> 
> 4.8Ghz @ 1.25Vcore, wprime 32M and 1024M stable - Temperature never exceeded 70C.


That is probably one chip out of 70-100 ?

Congratulations on that.

I only find the idea of sending back bad OC chips not ok. Bad OC capability is no reason to return a working chip.
The retailer is probably going to send the opened/ used chip to another customer. Meaning once you get an opened ChipBox OC is probably very BAD...

In some countries in Europe you have the right to return Online bought goods within 14 days.


----------



## Clexzor

Hmm not sure why you guys need more vcore voltage when upping the input...that's going against the grains completetly if that's the case than I would look into what was actually stable to begain with...because from talking with certain folks and actual tesing shows increasing input voltage should and does increase stability and should help you lower your vcore by a notch or if your getting .1v difference that's very wrong lol and something else is cuasing an issue for you.

Example:

2.1 input voltage allows me to do 5ghz at 1.49v on xtu for 8 hours...
2.0 input voltage requires me to do 5ghz at 1.51v for 8 hours..
same with 4.9 and down.










OH AND SMEXY CHIP ALXX









and no they do not repackage them at the stoire lol and sell them to other customers...they get sent back to intel and either destroyed/recycled.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clexzor*
> 
> Hmm not sure why you guys need more vcore voltage when upping the input...that's going against the grains completetly if that's the case than I would look into what was actually stable to begain with...because from talking with certain folks and actual tesing shows increasing input voltage should and does increase stability and should help you lower your vcore by a notch or if your getting .1v difference that's very wrong lol and something else is cuasing an issue for you.
> 
> Example:
> 
> 2.1 input voltage allows me to do 5ghz at 1.49v on xtu for 8 hours...
> 2.0 input voltage requires me to do 5ghz at 1.51v for 8 hours..
> same with 4.9 and down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OH AND SMEXY CHIP ALXX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and no they do not repackage them at the stoire lol and sell them to other customers...they get sent back to intel and either destroyed/recycled.


I was stable for over 8 hours using Prime 95 with 1.95 VRIN and 1.295 Vcore, I am not fully stable with 1.85 VRIN and 1.8 Vcore, but it is stable for a few hours, so I am not far off. My actual testing has proved that. We are talking about two different scenarios when it comes to out VRIN. Mine was waay to high because I'm only at 4.5Ghz, whereas you are at 5. Which, by the way, we should switch chips so you can do some testing.









Nothing else could be causing my issue besides my VRIN being too high for my overclock. XMP is off and uncore is set at 1.15 and 34x _on both tests._ The only thing changing is vcore and vrin.


----------



## Alxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I was stable for over 8 hours using Prime 95 with 1.95 VRIN and 1.295 Vcore, I am not fully stable with 1.85 VRIN and 1.8 Vcore, but it is stable for a few hours, so I am not far off.


You should also test the Ring voltage in 0.01 increments in addition to Vrin. That way I found 4,6 Ghz stability, and I thought it would never become stable @4,6 Ghz with minimal Vcore, optimal Vrin. It might not be the case with your OC but it is worth trying.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Example:
> 
> 2.1 input voltage allows me to do 5ghz at 1.49v on xtu for 8 hours...
> 2.0 input voltage requires me to do 5ghz at 1.51v for 8 hours..


You're using an example where higher VRIN would be NEEDED. You're at 1.5 vcore! Of course you need way more. That's just reinforcing the evidence for targetting a certain range for whatever Vcore, and not overshooting or undershooting

If you were unstable at 1.25vcore, setting over 1.8 or so vrin would be a mistake AFAIK and would just make you need even more vcore from what i've seen


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alxx*
> 
> You should also test the Ring voltage in 0.01 increments in addition to Vrin. That way I found 4,6 Ghz stability, and I thought it would never become stable @4,6 Ghz with minimal Vcore, optimal Vrin. It might not be the case with your OC but it is worth trying.


I'll definitely try that out when I get a chance. I think that might be my problem because even at 1.9 to 2 VRIN and up to 1.3 Vcore I can't get 4.6 to even boot. I don't think I would have to jump up .2 volts just to boot... I haven't really had that much time in the past two weeks to actually mess with it, so we'll see.


----------



## Clexzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> You're using an example where higher VRIN would be NEEDED. You're at 1.5 vcore! Of course you need way more. That's just reinforcing the evidence for targetting a certain range for whatever Vcore, and not overshooting or undershooting
> 
> If you were unstable at 1.25vcore, setting over 1.8 or so vrin would be a mistake AFAIK and would just make you need even more vcore from what i've seen


I said that applies all the way down...this thread is the only thread ive seen on many forums where you guys are getting these odd results and somehow becoming more unstable with more vrin......

Just trying to help some of you as it seems yall are having weird issues. Every person ive helped s achieved better results with more input voltage reguardless of the overclock. stock vrin is 1.8v not 1.6 or 1.5... in fact a lot of chips to become stable and increase uncore you will need a bit more than just above stock....

Anyways taker it or leave it...reset your cmos people clear your left over settings..








I have had 4 4770ks and messed with several other by hand all the same...all benefit from increased vrin.


----------



## Clexzor

For example like 80 pages back lol

User Jellzroc:

I was able to get to a stable 44 on 1.37 volts but I brought it down to 43 with 1.3 just for chip longevity and turned on adaptive mode with a 1.3 turbo.

I've heard that since the vrms are on the CPU buying a higher end board would do very little in terms of oc ability. I currently use the z87-k which is pretty much the cheapest asus mobo out there.

I'm pretty sure I lost the silicon lottery but would getting a higher end mobo give me more oc ability? I've heard rumors that some of the budget boards were somehow nerfed by intel to weaken their oc ability. This could be just be. What do u veterans think?

Me:

Did you increase input voltage vrin/vccin 1.9-2.0v try those values and report back try the following...

44x 1.35v

uncore 41x 1.21v

input voltage vrin/vccin 1.95v

good luck

JellzRoc:

Wow made a huge difference. Thanks!!!! 44 on 1.36 but seems much more stable


----------



## jameyscott

You're missing the point. For me, lowering it helped. Haswell is a major silicon lottery. *Everyone's* experience will be different. Just because it worked for me doesn't mean it will work for others.


----------



## TheHunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clexzor*
> 
> For example like 80 pages back lol
> 
> User Jellzroc:
> 
> I was able to get to a stable 44 on 1.37 volts but I brought it down to 43 with 1.3 just for chip longevity and turned on adaptive mode with a 1.3 turbo.
> 
> I've heard that since the vrms are on the CPU buying a higher end board would do very little in terms of oc ability. I currently use the z87-k which is pretty much the cheapest asus mobo out there.
> 
> I'm pretty sure I lost the silicon lottery but would getting a higher end mobo give me more oc ability? I've heard rumors that some of the budget boards were somehow nerfed by intel to weaken their oc ability. This could be just be. What do u veterans think?
> 
> Me:
> 
> Did you increase input voltage vrin/vccin 1.9-2.0v try those values and report back try the following...
> 
> 44x 1.35v
> 
> uncore 41x 1.21v
> 
> input voltage vrin/vccin 1.95v
> 
> good luck
> 
> JellzRoc:
> 
> Wow made a huge difference. Thanks!!!! 44 on 1.36 but seems much more stable


Because there is a unwritten rule for it

0.4 - 0.6v gap between Vccin and Vcore would be optimal.

So a cpu @ 1.25 -1.35v >> Vccin @ 1.75-1.85v,

default intel nominal is 1.80v
v

And using Vccin 2.0v or more for 24/7 is gonna kill the chip very soon.


----------



## Alxx

44x 1.35v
uncore 41x 1.21v vring
input voltage vrin/vccin 1.95v

compared to

44x 1.25v
uncore 37x 1.12 vring
input voltage 1.83

Of course the upper Scenario would need more Vrin. Overall more Vcore and Vring voltage is set/necessary, more Input voltage is required.
In this example it is depending on the Vcore and Vring ratio/voltage set/needed for a certain Ghz.
If vrin is optimal in upper or lower case can only be verified by testing different Vrin values.
There are just so many scenarios that need different voltages.


----------



## Clexzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheHunter*
> 
> Because there is a unwritten rule for it
> 
> 0.4 - 0.6v gap between Vccin and Vcore would be optimal.
> 
> So a cpu @ 1.25 -1.35v >> Vccin @ 1.75-1.85v,
> 
> default intel nominal is 1.80v
> v
> 
> And using Vccin 2.0v or more for 24/7 is gonna kill the chip very soon.


WoW whos letting this guy post...pleas stop spreading these false rumrs...this is why folks are not getting the full capabilities of their chip..

Because there is a unwritten rule for it... So untrue please stop

Also again wow if you really trhink 2.0 will kill a chip than idk I give up good luck to you...


----------



## t0tum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clexzor*
> 
> I said that applies all the way down...this thread is the only thread ive seen on many forums where you guys are getting these odd results and somehow becoming more unstable with more vrin......


No, there is only 1 person propagating it. I too posted like 100 pages ago that VRIN is second most important voltage. It's just different for every chip and only way to find out is to run the most stressful tests, like intel linpack and p95 2.81.


----------



## TheHunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clexzor*
> 
> WoW whos letting this guy post...pleas stop spreading these false rumrs...this is why folks are not getting the full capabilities of their chip..
> 
> Because there is a unwritten rule for it... So untrue please stop
> 
> Also again wow if you really trhink 2.0 will kill a chip than idk I give up good luck to you...


yeah? then fry it idc.

ps., I know a reviewer @ techpowerup who made a Haswell review and tested various settings and he said over 2.0v is dangerous - he killed a couple of Haswells that way..


----------



## Clexzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheHunter*
> 
> yeah? then fry it idc.
> 
> ps., I know a reviewer @ techpowerup who made a Haswell review and tested various settings and he said over 2.0v is dangerous - he killed a couple of Haswells that way..


lol tech power up... dude we have ln2/diced/air way over that chips are running great....have a buddy running 5.2 2.2vrin going strong....these chips are not weak like yall think get good boards...
















heck ive had several in the 2.3v on air range nothing wrong learn to overclock....

please keep spreading this false info its amusing...


----------



## TheHunter

Yeah what ever, just dont cry if its gonna die soon lol xD


----------



## Clexzor

Why would I cry I have another 4770k sitting...you do know that intel has a tunning plan right.. And that this website is called overclock.net and under the title it says in the pursuit of performance....









since ur getting info from tech power up jeees. lol


----------



## bond32

Curious, those of you claiming 2v will kill the cpu, do you have any cases of this? Any specific examples? I am not trying to fuel flames but I am curious. Because the same was said about the 8350, yet I only saw 2 cases of people frying the cpu and it had nothing to do with the "unspoken voltage limit" but rather user error.


----------



## iatacs19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clexzor*
> 
> Up to 2.0v on the Vrin is perfectly fine...after having some discussion with someone at MSi I have found some interesting information some I will pass on some I want...however a lot of folks are afraid of touching to high of vrin which is cuasing lots of issues.
> 
> You havto understand that the Vrin/inpout voltage is basically a flood gate for you chip recieing voltage. When you start increasing both vcore and cache voltage you will defiantly need to raise vrin...stock vrin is 1.8 if that doesn't tell you anything idk them...anyways do not be afraid to feed you chip 1.95-2.05 or so voltage for stability you will not cuase damage....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some chips require high vrin for less vcore/uncore voltage that's the way it is.. period. On several different forums and clubs I have managed to get folks stable above 4.6 witht hem raising vrin above 2.0 yes I know totally scary but its what is need and will NOT harm your chip max on air for vrin is 2.1v


This is interesting, I played with increasing VCCIN from 1.76v to 1.84v and I was able to lower my VCORE from 1.250v to 1.225v and max load temperatures while testing with AIDA64 are about 3-4 lower. I'll keep playing around to see if I can get past 4.4GHz using VCCIN and VCORE.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clexzor*
> 
> lol tech power up... dude we have ln2/diced/air way over that chips are running great....have a buddy running 5.2 2.2vrin going strong....these chips are not weak like yall think get *good boards...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heck ive had several in the 2.3v on air range nothing wrong learn to overclock....
> 
> *please keep spreading this false info its amusing..*.


Might want to stop it yourself. That's false information. Any board will do as long as it isn't a crap board to begin with.


----------



## Clexzor

First off not every board will do high clcoks that's also false information...boards very...by a lot there is a lot more to motherboards than you prly know.

Yeah im 100% right actually please read the post above your.....im trying to help you guys out but some of you have it in ur head about this false garbage info being spread.

Most will never need to exceed 1.95-2.0 vrin if they stay under 5.0

Darkwizzle has done an awesome job on this thread for you guys...but I always check back on threads and im starting to see a lot of BS info coming from randoms....


----------



## Clexzor

You do know the rec. on Air max input voltage is 2.3 right? That's from both Asus and MSI grats on debating with me and having 0 clue.....

Also nice way to bring the entire forum into your clueless post...shows type of person you are. Clueless lol


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clexzor*
> 
> First off not every board will do high clcoks that's also false information...boards very...by a lot there is a lot more to motherboards than you prly know.
> 
> Yeah im 100% right actually please read the post above your.....im trying to help you guys out but some of you have it in ur head about this false garbage info being spread from morons.
> 
> Most will never need to exceed 1.95-2.0 vrin if they stay under 5.0
> 
> Darkwizzle has done an awesome job on this thread for you guys...but I always check back on threads and im starting to see a lot of BS info coming from randoms....


I joined these forums for helpful people who are actually trying to guide others. Not for people like you are just elitist and apparently know everything.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yeuJAOVRoA0

I didn't know you knew more about tech than Linus Sebastian. Maybe you should start a youtube channel

EDIT: This to. Yes, there is a difference, but it also doesn't state that they all used the same chip. It also are minimal differences.

I also realize that over 2.0 VRIN will not kill a chip. Although, it might lower the TOS of the chip. Trade offs for OCing.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheHunter*
> 
> You are the only random here claiming its safe, the chip is one the scene 3months and now you think you know it all yeah sure..
> 
> No wonder a lot say this forum is bs, now i see why.


I haven't seen anything about 2.0V VRIN killing chips either, For daily stuff I'm usually a bit under anyway, but have pushed it upwards of 2.4V on water when testing without any issues. VRIN that high didn't really help unless I was at 1.9V vcore on ln2.

When I first got the chip & was reading around, keeping VRIN at 2.3v or less was recommended for air & water & 2.8V max for extreme cooling. Looks like the ES chips were fine with more VRIN than the retail, but still haven't heard about VRIN under 2.5V being the cause of degradation or death.


----------



## Clexzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I joined these forums for helpful people who are actually trying to guide others. Not for people like you are just elitist and apparently know everything.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yeuJAOVRoA0
> 
> I didn't know you knew more about tech than Linus Sebastian. Maybe you should start a youtube channel.


lamo you linked me Linus's youtube video....lamoooo


----------



## Clexzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> I haven't seen anything about 2.0V VRIN killing chips either, For daily stuff I'm usually a bit under anyway, but have pushed it upwards of 2.4V on water when testing without any issues. VRIN that high didn't really help unless I was at 1.9V vcore on ln2.
> 
> When I first got the chip & was reading around, keeping VRIN at 2.3v or less was recommended for air & water & 2.8V max for extreme cooling. Looks like the ES chips were fine with more VRIN than the retail, but still haven't heard about VRIN under 2.5V being the cause of degradation or death.


Wow about time I got some help in explaining Vrin around here...thanks


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clexzor*
> 
> lamo you linked me Linus's youtube video....lamoooo


I am confuse. Also, I edited my post to say that I agree that above 2.0 will not kill a chip. It might lower the TOS though. It's only been out for so long so we can't be too sure as of right now. (Long term degradation, not short term.)


----------



## darkelixa

Got my i5 4670k and the z87-ud3h board back

A faulty problem that does not happen very often but they swapped it over straight away for a new board









Would it be better to use my old i5 4670k with the new board or use my amd 8350 + sabertooth board for gaming, streaming, rendering etc.

Just bought a new case, lian li pc-a71f so i only want to install the board and cpu once


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkelixa*
> 
> Got my i5 4670k and the z87-ud3h board back
> 
> A faulty problem that does not happen very often but they swapped it over straight away for a new board
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would it be better to use my old i5 4670k with the new board or use my amd 8350 + sabertooth board for gaming, streaming, rendering etc.
> 
> Just bought a new case, lian li pc-a71f so i only want to install the board and cpu once


I'd use the 4670k for gaming and steaming. However, rendering would benefit from the extra cores depending on the program you are using. I'd use that build soley for editing/rendering and gaming on the 4670k.


----------



## darkelixa

So,

It would be more beneficial to use my i5 4670k over the amd 8350 for gaming, streaming and video recording?

How much better is the i5 over the 8350?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkelixa*
> 
> So,
> 
> It would be more beneficial to use my i5 4670k over the amd 8350 for gaming, streaming and video recording?
> 
> How much better is the i5 over the 8350?


There is a marginal difference between both.

http://www.cpu-world.com/Compare/446/AMD_FX-Series_FX-8350_vs_Intel_Core_i5_i5-4670K.html

Why do you have both if you aren't going to use both?


----------



## darkelixa

One I will be using for myself, one I will be upgrading the wifes i3 2120. But I would rather use the better one for myself as I use the computer more than her


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkelixa*
> 
> One I will be using for myself, one I will be upgrading the wifes i3 2120. But I would rather use the better one for myself as I use the computer more than her


I'm personally using my 4670k and doing an 8320 build for my wife.


----------



## darkelixa

Just a little scared to use the 4670k as the last motherboard made a loud bang when I turned it on one morning


----------



## darkelixa

The cpu would still be fine wouldnt it? The pc shop said it was fine


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkelixa*
> 
> The cpu would still be fine wouldnt it? The pc shop said it was fine


Yeah, it'll be fine. I had a bad mobo and mine is still fine.


----------



## darkelixa

Ah so Cpus are tough in comparison to boards?

I wonder what it was that made the board go bang lol


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkelixa*
> 
> Ah so Cpus are tough in comparison to boards?
> 
> I wonder what it was that made the board go bang lol


I'm rmaing an Intel chip for the 1st time...bad CPUs are very rare.


----------



## darkelixa

How do you know its a bad chip?


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkelixa*
> 
> Ah so Cpus are tough in comparison to boards?
> 
> I wonder what it was that made the board go bang lol


Cpus can be pretty tough, I've had a few boards die & only 1 took the cpu with it, & that one was my fault for powering up a board with a puddle on it.
The bang is usually a capacitor blowing, mosfets tend to be more of a quiet flash & smoke. The big caps in PSUs, when they go off it's like a gunshot in the room


----------



## darkelixa

With a puddle of ?

I had a quick look before I sent the board back and I couldnt see a blown capacitor but who knows.

They did a quick bench of the board to see if it powered on and it did, so should i leave it at that and just stop worrying?


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkelixa*
> 
> How do you know its a bad chip?


Best guess.

It reboots whenever the CPU is stressed (stock settings). I rmaed the board and the CPU to be on the safe side. Previous board and CPU work fine, so its def 1 of those 2.


----------



## darkelixa

Ah ok, everytime I have stressed a chip they usually just throttle never reboot


----------



## Jodiuh

Yeah, I was mega sad face.









The reboot was instant w/ no BSOD. The moment I hit start on AIDA64's stability test, bam, black screen and windows did not shutdown/startup properly. I've never seen a reboot that fast w/ such a small load on it so that's why I'm thinking its CPU.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkelixa*
> 
> With a puddle of ?
> 
> I had a quick look before I sent the board back and I couldnt see a blown capacitor but who knows.
> 
> They did a quick bench of the board to see if it powered on and it did, so should i leave it at that and just stop worrying?


A puddle of water, I was running phase cooled & shut down the rig while getting ready to go to work. Then remembered I needed to send a quick email & powered up the wrong rig after it had thawed out.
The 3770k was dead, the board still sort of worked, but couldn't run a different 3770k at stock anymore, max speed was 1600mhz no matter what was set.

Other parts may make some noise when they go, a bang just makes me think of the caps.


----------



## BoredErica

Step one:
Everybody arguing about Vrin *staup .* <- That is a large period. But seriously, let's not argue, don't forget we are here to discuss, discussing gets us further.

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *TheHunter*
> 
> You are the only random here claiming its safe, the chip is one the scene 3months and now you think you know it all yeah sure..
> 
> No wonder a lot say this forum is bs, now i see why.


Uh, who is saying OCN is bs? Personally have not heard of that.

For my Vccin opinions read below a bit...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I joined these forums for helpful people who are actually trying to guide others. Not for people like you are just elitist and apparently know everything.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yeuJAOVRoA0
> 
> I didn't know you knew more about tech than Linus Sebastian. Maybe you should start a youtube channel
> 
> EDIT: This to. Yes, there is a difference, but it also doesn't state that they all used the same chip. It also are minimal differences.
> 
> I also realize that over 2.0 VRIN will not kill a chip. Although, it might lower the TOS of the chip. Trade offs for OCing.


I'm under the impression that YES, motherboards will not have a large impact in overclocking. Maybe 100mhz at most. But 100mhz is a lot in terms of how much trouble it is to push an extra 100mhz on top of your own max overclock, yet 100mhz is little compared to actual performance gains. It depends on how you look at it. My speculation is, maybe a better motherboard with better components will not only last longer itself but also all the power is delivered nicely to the CPU.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> I haven't seen anything about 2.0V VRIN killing chips either, For daily stuff I'm usually a bit under anyway, but have pushed it upwards of 2.4V on water when testing without any issues. VRIN that high didn't really help unless I was at 1.9V vcore on ln2.
> 
> When I first got the chip & was reading around, keeping VRIN at 2.3v or less was recommended for air & water & 2.8V max for extreme cooling. Looks like the ES chips were fine with more VRIN than the retail, but still haven't heard about VRIN under 2.5V being the cause of degradation or death.


I agree with Ftw 420. I don't feel 2.0 Vccin is over the top dangerous. Reading previous posts it's like running 2 vccin is like running 1.6 Vcore or something. If people want to use the argument that yes, 2.0 vccin might be dangerous over LONG term but we don't know it, you can't be so sure of your own convictions because like you said, it's only been 3 months. How do you know 2.0 will nessesarily kill chips? I myself have heard of no verifiable reports of 2.0 killing a chip.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> There is a marginal difference between both.
> 
> http://www.cpu-world.com/Compare/446/AMD_FX-Series_FX-8350_vs_Intel_Core_i5_i5-4670K.html
> 
> Why do you have both if you aren't going to use both?


The 4670k is better in gaming. The 8350 is better in applications that use all cores. Chess uses all cores and has a 20% speed advantage compared to 4670k, and that is a large difference. Hyperthreading doesn't work well with chess so unless one wants to go hexacore, 8350 is the best game in town. BUt for something like say, GPU rendering, you're using gpu for the most part.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkelixa*
> 
> Ah so Cpus are tough in comparison to boards?
> 
> I wonder what it was that made the board go bang lol


CPUs in general are tough components. You'd have to do pretty dumb things to kill it as a general rule.


----------



## darkelixa

Ah hey there dark

So for my gaming, and rendering which between the two of the amd and the intel would you suggest?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkelixa*
> 
> Ah hey there dark
> 
> So for my gaming, and rendering which between the two of the amd and the intel would you suggest?


I recommend 4670k especially if you can use GPU accelerated rendering.


----------



## darkelixa

Awesome , it will be with my 770 gtx 2gb.

I just hope it doesnt go bang like my last mainboard, installing it into my new lian li pc-a71f case tonight


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Uh, who is saying OCN is bs? Personally have not heard of that.
> For my Vccin opinions read below a bit...
> 
> I'm under the impression that YES, motherboards will not have a large impact in overclocking. Maybe 100mhz at most. But 100mhz is a lot in terms of how much trouble it is to push an extra 100mhz on top of your own max overclock, yet 100mhz is little compared to actual performance gains. It depends on how you look at it. My speculation is, maybe a better motherboard with better components will not only last longer itself but also all the power is delivered nicely to the CPU.
> 
> I agree with Ftw 420. I don't feel 2.0 Vccin is over the top dangerous. Reading previous posts it's like running 2 vccin is like running 1.6 Vcore or something. If people want to use the argument that yes, 2.0 vccin might be dangerous over LONG term but we don't know it, you can't be so sure of your own convictions because like you said, it's only been 3 months. How do you know 2.0 will nessesarily kill chips? I myself have heard of no verifiable reports of 2.0 killing a chip.
> The 4670k is better in gaming. The 8350 is better in applications that use all cores. Chess uses all cores and has a 20% speed advantage compared to 4670k, and that is a large difference. Hyperthreading doesn't work well with chess so unless one wants to go hexacore, 8350 is the best game in town. BUt for something like say, GPU rendering, you're using gpu for the most part.
> 
> CPUs in general are tough components. You'd have to do pretty dumb things to kill it as a general rule.


You have a point about the durability of the motherboard. It might last longer and send power in a fashion that is better than lower end boards, but for actual overclocking the differences are minor in my eyes. I just can't justify spending 100-200 more on a better motherboard because I might be able to squeeze another 100Mhz out of it.

I agree about 2.0 VRIN. I don't think it is going to kill chips. However, I have already said that it might possibly cause degradation over time. That's what the intel tuning plan is for though.









EDIT: 1.85 VRIN and 1.26 would instant BSOD when starting prime. 1.75 VRIN and 1.26 Vcore would last about 5 minutes before BSOD. 1.7 VRIN and 1.26 Vcore lasted about a minute.

So glad I have time to mess with this.

From my understanding BSOD 124 is vcore related? If so, then 1.7 might be plausible because I still receieved a BSOD 125 when testing it. I have the next 3 days off and not much to do.









EDIT 2: 1.65 VRIN boots up with 1.26 Vcore, however trying to open up a program causes BSOD.


----------



## Cyro999

I was stating my belief in behaviors of VRIN, and everything that has been said against those beliefs has reinforced what i was thinking or telling people in the first place, i have no incentive to make stuff up and rant about it everywhere








Quote:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Clexzor*
> 
> Hmm not sure why you guys need more vcore voltage when upping the input...that's going against the grains completetly if that's the case than I would look into what was actually stable to begain with...because from talking with certain folks and actual tesing shows increasing input voltage should and does increase stability and should help you lower your vcore by a notch or if your getting .1v difference that's very wrong lol and something else is cuasing an issue for you.
> 
> Example:
> 
> 2.1 input voltage allows me to do 5ghz at 1.49v on xtu for 8 hours...
> 2.0 input voltage requires me to do 5ghz at 1.51v for 8 hours..
> same with 4.9 and down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OH AND SMEXY CHIP ALXX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and no they do not repackage them at the stoire lol and sell them to other customers...they get sent back to intel and either destroyed/recycled.
Click to expand...

^Like i said a few pages back, 1.5vcore. Need lots of VRIN. If you're running that high, i might even suggest poking towards 2.2 to see how much it might help you lower vcore

Quote:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Clexzor*
> 
> For example like 80 pages back lol
> 
> User Jellzroc:
> 
> I was able to get to a stable 44 on 1.37 volts but I brought it down to 43 with 1.3 just for chip longevity and turned on adaptive mode with a 1.3 turbo.
> 
> I've heard that since the vrms are on the CPU buying a higher end board would do very little in terms of oc ability. I currently use the z87-k which is pretty much the cheapest asus mobo out there.
> 
> I'm pretty sure I lost the silicon lottery but would getting a higher end mobo give me more oc ability? I've heard rumors that some of the budget boards were somehow nerfed by intel to weaken their oc ability. This could be just be. What do u veterans think?
> 
> Me:
> 
> Did you increase input voltage vrin/vccin 1.9-2.0v try those values and report back try the following...
> 
> 44x 1.35v
> 
> uncore 41x 1.21v
> 
> input voltage vrin/vccin 1.95v
> 
> good luck
> 
> JellzRoc:
> 
> Wow made a huge difference. Thanks!!!! 44 on 1.36 but seems much more stable
Click to expand...

He's using 1.35v, i'd expect him to be using VRIN in the leagues of 1.9. That doesn't mean it's appropriate to use 1.9 for 1.2vcore 

I have given the best advice i could recently based on my understanding of volts from playing with quite a few chips (mostly helping people oc, telling them what to try) and forum discussion on a few sites, so if you have detailed evidence against anything that i am saying, please let me know so that i can read it and change my understandings if it is valid, but these two examples you gave are both people i would have been telling since launch week to be running higher VRIN's, especially the first one! My friend is delidded on a h110 with four 140mm fans in an ac'd room, and running similarly insane settings which i contributed to









gl!

Quote:


> EDIT: 1.85 VRIN and 1.26 would instant BSOD when starting prime. 1.75 VRIN and 1.26 Vcore would last about 5 minutes before BSOD. 1.7 VRIN and 1.26 Vcore lasted about a minute.
> 
> So glad I have time to mess with this.
> 
> From my understanding BSOD 124 is vcore related? If so, then 1.7 might be plausible because I still receieved a BSOD 125 when testing it. I have the next 3 days off and not much to do. smile.gif
> 
> EDIT 2: 1.65 VRIN boots up with 1.26 Vcore, however trying to open up a program causes BSOD.


In this case with VRIN LLC i'd be experimenting around 1.75-1.825 for optimal value on my chip, i believe. 1.7vrin maybe around 1.2vcore


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> You have a point about the durability of the motherboard. It might last longer and send power in a fashion that is better than lower end boards, but for actual overclocking the differences are minor in my eyes. I just can't justify spending 100-200 more on a better motherboard because I might be able to squeeze another 100Mhz out of it.
> 
> I agree about 2.0 VRIN. I don't think it is going to kill chips. However, I have already said that it might possibly cause degradation over time. That's what the intel tuning plan is for though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: 1.85 VRIN and 1.26 would instant BSOD when starting prime. 1.75 VRIN and 1.26 Vcore would last about 5 minutes before BSOD. 1.7 VRIN and 1.26 Vcore lasted about a minute.
> 
> So glad I have time to mess with this.
> 
> From my understanding BSOD 124 is vcore related? If so, then 1.7 might be plausible because I still receieved a BSOD 125 when testing it. I have the next 3 days off and not much to do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT 2: 1.65 VRIN boots up with 1.26 Vcore, however trying to open up a program causes BSOD.


To some people spending an extra $100 for 100mhz is definately worthwhile. It's up to the buyer. And you know, buying a motherboard due to brand and status and reputation as a ' good board '.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> To some people spending an extra $100 for 100mhz is definately worthwhile. It's up to the buyer. And you know, buying a motherboard due to brand and status and reputation as a ' good board '.


That's why I said to me it isn't worth it. Although... If my spending trend continues, I might be getting the ASUS VI Extreme because 3 780 Classys sounds wonderful if I decide to run 3240x1920 full time. Bezels just kill me though.q


----------



## Doug2507

I've got all my W/C gear arriving this week. I've gone back to W/C primarily due to GPU temps but the loop will include the CPU thanks to a nice big 3x180 rad. Has anyone noticed much difference in O/C ability going from an efficient air set up to water? (also delidded). Just wondering if i'll be able to drop vcore slightly for a given multi or help increase max clock speeds.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> I was stating my belief in behaviors of VRIN, and everything that has been said against those beliefs has reinforced what i was thinking or telling people in the first place, i have no incentive to make stuff up and rant about it everywhere
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^Like i said a few pages back, 1.5vcore. Need lots of VRIN. If you're running that high, i might even suggest poking towards 2.2 to see how much it might help you lower vcore
> He's using 1.35v, i'd expect him to be using VRIN in the leagues of 1.9. That doesn't mean it's appropriate to use 1.9 for 1.2vcore
> 
> I have given the best advice i could recently based on my understanding of volts from playing with quite a few chips (mostly helping people oc, telling them what to try) and forum discussion on a few sites, so if you have detailed evidence against anything that i am saying, please let me know so that i can read it and change my understandings if it is valid, but these two examples you gave are both people i would have been telling since launch week to be running higher VRIN's, especially the first one! My friend is delidded on a h110 with four 140mm fans in an ac'd room, and running similarly insane settings which i contributed to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gl!
> In this case with VRIN LLC i'd be experimenting around 1.75-1.825 for optimal value on my chip, i believe. 1.7vrin maybe around 1.2vcore


Well, why don't you come over and experiment with my chip?







I really want 5Ghz. Partiallly for bragging rights, and partially because my OCD kills me.

Also, LLC at 100% is compensating too much. It pushes me .08 over. I'm going to try 62.5% and 80% to see if it gives me truer values. These readings are from the BIOS, and not software.

EDIT: Nevermind. It was compensating .14 volts when I booted back into the BIOS.


----------



## Cyro999

Can do if you wanna add me on skype! On ud3h it doesn't seem to be that much. Small bit over in software, and that friend dmm'd vcore/vrin etc and told me they were within 0.02v of reported by hwinfo on the same board so i'm not too worried about that


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Can do if you wanna add me on skype! On ud3h it doesn't seem to be that much. Small bit over in software, and that friend dmm'd vcore/vrin etc and told me they were within 0.02v of reported by hwinfo on the same board so i'm not too worried about that


Can a call to Cyro get me to 4.6 stable?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Can do if you wanna add me on skype! On ud3h it doesn't seem to be that much. Small bit over in software, and that friend dmm'd vcore/vrin etc and told me they were within 0.02v of reported by hwinfo on the same board so i'm not too worried about that


Found ya.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Found ya.


*EVERYBODY CALL CYRO FOR TECH SUPPORT!*


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> *EVERYBODY CALL CYRO FOR TECH SUPPORT!*


He's going to have so much rep coming his way..... If he gets my chip to 5.0Ghz. I will be going back and repping every single one of his posts.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Found ya.


Wha? o.0

*runs away* >.>


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Wha? o.0


On skype. I just typed i n cyro999 and only one person came up.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Wha? o.0
> 
> *runs away* >.>


*You can run but you cannot hide!!!!*


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> On skype. I just typed i n cyro999 and only one person came up.


Thats.. Not me, haha









pm me your ID


----------



## darkelixa

My idle temp for my i5 4670k hovers in the 30s, with my noctua se c14 cpu cooler, is this normal. Ambient temp is about 25-30 degrees. Even with the air con on 23 the idle temp did not go below the 30 mark


----------



## nitroxyl

I was playing around with the orientation of my Zalman CNPS9900MAX-B CPU Cooler and I'm pretty sure I found a sweet spot which it is facing the bottom of my Fractal Design Define R4. It intakes air from the bottom fan, while exhausting to 2 fans going out the top of the case. What's even more interesting is that I plugged in the resistor for the CPU Cooler fan header making it run at 700 RPM with all the other fans running at 500 RPM while achieving 23 degree idle temps (minimum) while reaching a maximum of 62 degrees on full load @ 4.2 GHz OC w/ 1.23vcore. My system has been running for 3.5 days stable in this setup. I watched a video on Youtube of someone installing the cooler on backwards (intaking air from the back of a case with the fan exhausting creating a negative airflow) while still achieving 30's idle temps. Crazy huh?

Here's a screenshot of the OC and temps. Will try to reach higher but sadly this MSI Z87-G41 board limits me at 1.3vcore.







I'll see what I can squeeze out of what I have for the time being!


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkelixa*
> 
> 
> 
> My idle temp for my i5 4670k hovers in the 30s, with my noctua se c14 cpu cooler, is this normal. Ambient temp is about 25-30 degrees. Even with the air con on 23 the idle temp did not go below the 30 mark


Yeah, that's pretty much in the normal range for idle temps - somewhere in the low 30s.


----------



## Jason7890

Hi all,currently running my 4770K at 4.8ghz,not sure if Prime95 stable(doubt it),been running Fritz Chess instead to replicate more real world work loads,was at 4.6ghz Prime stable.Settings for both below.

4.6ghz.

multi;46x100
vcore;1.230v
cache multi;40x
VCCIN;1.730v
ram;2133mhz
max temp;87(Prime95)

4.8ghz.

multi;48x100
vcore;1.380v
cache multi;42x
VCCIN;1.900v
ram;2133mhz
max temp;89(Fritz Chess)not brave enough to try prime.

Parts to my build are in my sig.Batch No.L310B478.

How do you guys feel about using Fritz Chess to check stability?Games run fine so far and temps stay under 70c.


----------



## Forceman

Not sure about Fritz Chess, but the chess programs do seem like pretty good real-world type stress tests. I think running that or doing some x264 encoding will give you a reliably stable system, depending on your intended use. That's a highly opinion-based question though.


----------



## Doug2507

I've got a rock solid core clock and am bringing up uncore. I'm using x264, C.B, Pi & XTU bench so i can stress and also see whats happening performance wise.

So far so good but i think i've gone past or at an uncore multi that failed in a 9hr XTU stress. Once x264 fails i'll knock it back down a notch and test overnight with XTU. Curious to see where they stand in relation to each other. One bonus is x264 takes way less time than the others! (4 runs, 2 passes...or am i doing it wrong?)


----------



## Jason7890

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Not sure about Fritz Chess, but the chess programs do seem like pretty good real-world type stress tests. I think running that or doing some x264 encoding will give you a reliably stable system, depending on your intended use. That's a highly opinion-based question though.


I just set back to 4.6ghz anyway,4.6ghz is a good overclock really,when i have had the chip a while i will de-lid and go higher.Dont want to unnessarily degrade my chip early and temps are lower at the 1.230v.1.380v not sure about 24/7 til de-lid.Very happy with my CPU though,i think my Asrock Z87E-ITX could be holding her back aswell,does'nt like manual settings very much at all,took some work to get here.


----------



## Doug2507

I have a similar performing cpu as you Jason. I was 1.2v for x46 but i think mine must be scaling better as i'm at 1.25v for x48. I ended up deciding to delid when Prime started just nudging over 90deg. Well worthwhile as i've dropped temps by 20deg+. Was a bit of a no brainer having voltage headroom but temp restricted!


----------



## Jason7890

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug2507*
> 
> I have a similar performing cpu as you Jason. I was 1.2v for x46 but i think mine must be scaling better as i'm at 1.25v for x48. I ended up deciding to delid when Prime started just nudging over 90deg. Well worthwhile as i've dropped temps by 20deg+. Was a bit of a no brainer having voltage headroom but temp restricted!


If i de-lid i may get the ROG Impact.Your chip seems golden,mine is ok/good,as your say though the voltage scaling is very all over the place,funny thing is some chips seem to run hotter at lower voltages,i guess its about leakage?I think with a de-lid and a better mobo i could get 4.8/maybe 4.9 prime stable.Just happy to be at 4.6 though,brought the chip day 1,then saw reviews and was thinking i would'nt hit 4.3,lol.

Also what mobo you using?
And what VCCIN?


----------



## pacho

After approximately 50 bsods during the entire weekend, I finally got my 4770K stable at 4.6. My settings below.

46x100
vcore: 1.300
vccin: 1.950
uncore multi: 40
vring: 1.14
ram: 1866

tests: P95 12h and linpack 100 runs max memory
temp: 73 max with Corsair H110


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pacho*
> 
> After approximately 50 bsods during the entire weekend, I finally got my 4770K stable at 4.6. My settings below.
> 
> 46x100
> vcore: 1.300
> vccin: 1.950
> uncore multi: 40
> vring: 1.14
> ram: 1866
> 
> tests: P95 12h and linpack 100 runs max memory
> temp: 73 max with Corsair H110


Have you tried working the VRIN down a little? 1.95V sounds a little high for 1.3V Vcore.


----------



## Jason7890

Anyone know the max safe vcore for Haswell yet?


----------



## pacho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Have you tried working the VRIN down a little? 1.95V sounds a little high for 1.3V Vcore.


I know it is a little high for 4.6 but anything below 1.95 gives me bsod after around 6 hours of stress.

Maybe I could lower vrin by increasing vcore? But I'm already a little nervous by just touching 1.3


----------



## Doug2507

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jason7890*
> 
> If i de-lid i may get the ROG Impact.Your chip seems golden,mine is ok/good,as your say though the voltage scaling is very all over the place,funny thing is some chips seem to run hotter at lower voltages,i guess its about leakage?I think with a de-lid and a better mobo i could get 4.8/maybe 4.9 prime stable.Just happy to be at 4.6 though,brought the chip day 1,then saw reviews and was thinking i would'nt hit 4.3,lol.
> 
> Also what mobo you using?
> And what VCCIN?


At the moment it's an MSI MPower and i've not got a single thing bad to say about it apart from a dodgy USB3 header. Seems to be working a charm for O/C'ing although i couldn't tell a good board against a bad board as this is my 1st outing since the 790 days!

VCCIN i've set to 1.9v but after a lot of reading and a few conversation's i'll be going back to the drawing board and starting with core again probably tomorrow. I've been away for two weeks and left it at x48 core solid and x41 uncore solid. Got back today and have brought the uncore up to x45 now keeping ring at 1.245v.

I'll come back to x48 for 24/7 i reckon as both voltage and temps are low, it'll just need fine tuning and voltages dropped where possible. All depends on the next steps up though and at what voltages they are stable, if i can get them stable. I'm expecting to be at least 1.3v for x49 and x50 might be too big a jump to get stable, never mind a 24/7 stable O/C. W/C setup on the way so keen to see if that has any effect apart from temps.


----------



## jameyscott

I was just messing around with trying to boot up with 5Ghz, and now my computer won't post.. Fans turn on, lights light up, but no display. I thought, well, just clear cmos and move on. Tried it... no lucky. Removed power for 5 minutes and took out the cmos battery, no luck. Disconnected the graphics cards one at a time and no post. Grr... What's going on? Any insight?


----------



## barkinos98

guys
my temps seem to be quite normal for a rig with H100i; temps never went over 75C at 43x and 1.2V, but i need to go more.
anyway is 75C at 1.2V good or would i be recommended a delid? im scared of doing it but the vice method seems a bit more feasible if i manage to do it


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jason7890*
> 
> Hi all,currently running my 4770K at 4.8ghz,not sure if Prime95 stable(doubt it),been running Fritz Chess instead to replicate more real world work loads,was at 4.6ghz Prime stable.Settings for both below.
> 
> 4.6ghz.
> 
> multi;46x100
> vcore;1.230v
> cache multi;40x
> VCCIN;1.730v
> ram;2133mhz
> max temp;87(Prime95)
> 
> 4.8ghz.
> 
> multi;48x100
> vcore;1.380v
> cache multi;42x
> VCCIN;1.900v
> ram;2133mhz
> max temp;89(Fritz Chess)not brave enough to try prime.
> 
> Parts to my build are in my sig.Batch No.L310B478.
> 
> How do you guys feel about using Fritz Chess to check stability?Games run fine so far and temps stay under 70c.


In my LIMITED testing, Stockfish causes crashes faster than something like Houdini and I'd imagine Fritz. But don't forget, x264 (or whatever the number is) encoding is a tougher test to pass without being synthetic. There is a benchmark that allows you to stress it that way without having to actually render a video.

While it's unlikely you will hit over 89C doing your daily work, if you fold or do more chess 89C is tolerable but not ideal for day to day operations. If you do gaming the temps will be much lower however.

Since chess is easier to pass than x264, my stance is this: If you fail chess, you should not use those settings for day to day usage. In fact I'm in the process of trying to move back to 4.6 from 4.5 and I'm using chess right now in conjunction with x264.

Too tired to tell the whole story. I'l do it later.


----------



## ChrisB17

Well just tried to play a steam game and my PC restarted itself in the middle of the game. This is becoming very annoying.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> guys
> my temps seem to be quite normal for a rig with H100i; temps never went over 75C at 43x and 1.2V, but i need to go more.
> anyway is 75C at 1.2V good or would i be recommended a delid? im scared of doing it but the vice method seems a bit more feasible if i manage to do it


75C isn't bad, but it's hard to know how much you'll have to ramp up voltage to hit 44x or 45x, and how much that increased voltage will affect temps. Your best bet is to try 44 or 45 and see what voltage that requires (and temps) and then make a decision. The scaling on Haswell makes it hard to predict what'll happen at increased speeds.


----------



## ChrisB17

Can a unstable GPU overclock cause the system to reboot? I put the GPU back to stock settings and haven't crashed since.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I was just messing around with trying to boot up with 5Ghz, and now my computer won't post.. Fans turn on, lights light up, but no display. I thought, well, just clear cmos and move on. Tried it... no lucky. Removed power for 5 minutes and took out the cmos battery, no luck. Disconnected the graphics cards one at a time and no post. Grr... What's going on? Any insight?


Any ideas before I just buy a 4770k? I think the processor might be bad. Intel tuning plan!


----------



## Cyro999

Ouch man what did you set? Anything of note?

Friend of mine set 1.8vcore by accident because it was next to VRIN. He also set VRIN to 1.2-something which was probably really lucky because system wouldn't boot


----------



## darkelixa

The only difference I have noticed between my amd 8350 and my intel i5 4670k is intel boots faster lol


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisB17*
> 
> Can a unstable GPU overclock cause the system to reboot? I put the GPU back to stock settings and haven't crashed since.


Possible.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Ouch man what did you set? Anything of note?
> 
> Friend of mine set 1.8vcore by accident because it was next to VRIN. He also set VRIN to 1.2-something which was probably really lucky because system wouldn't boot


1.21 vrin and 1.35 vcore. Thought I could try it and if it didn't work just cmos reset. Nope....


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkelixa*
> 
> The only difference I have noticed between my amd 8350 and my intel i5 4670k is intel boots faster lol


I usually use Intel but dabble with AMD too, doing daily stuff it is easy to forget it isn't an intel cpu in the rig. I've done it before & didn't clue in until running a benchmark & got a lower score than i was expecting.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> 1.21 vrin and 1.35 vcore. Thought I could try it and if it didn't work just cmos reset. Nope....


Shouldn't have done damage to anything with those voltages, if it just won't work have to test the cpu & board to see who the culprit is...


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> I usually use Intel but dabble with AMD too, doing daily stuff it is easy to forget it isn't an intel cpu in the rig. I've done it before & didn't clue in until running a benchmark & got a lower score than i was expecting.
> Shouldn't have done damage to anything with those voltages, if it just won't work have to test the cpu & board to see who the culprit is...


How would you suggest I test the board? I know it isn't completely dead because the LED on the board is working and all the fans boot up. However, I did just noticed that it takes a lot longer for the keyboard and mouse to boot up and my PWM fans crank up to max after about 10-15 seconds.

I also visually inspected the board and saw no burnts spots or burnt caps or bad smell.


----------



## Cyro999

1.21vrin? vccin? or do you mean ring?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> 1.21vrin? vccin? or do you mean ring?


Vccin

Also..... I think I found the culprit.


----------



## Cyro999

VRIN should be at ~1.6-2.0 or so. Not 1.2


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> VRIN should be at ~1.6-2.0 or so. Not 1.2


DOPE. I meant 2.1. Needless to say it's been a rough day. I know the picture is grainy, but can you see the deviated piece in the bottom left hand corner? Anybody know what that is?
I can get a better picture once my wife finds the nice camera I bought her....


----------



## ChrisB17

I just tried running prime 28.1 and now my pc is freezing. Uhg. Ran ibt max fine, and prime 27.9 for 25 hrs. I tried upping vcore but it still froze. Help plz.


----------



## Cyro999

Reset to defaults and type everything back in if you have weird behavior.. fixes things a little too often for me to be comfortable with


----------



## ChrisB17

I just want a stable pc. I think the thing has a mind of its own.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisB17*
> 
> I just want a stable pc. I think the thing has a mind of its own.


Just run stock then.


----------



## ChrisB17

Lol nty.


----------



## darkelixa

When I mounted my cpu the thermal compound was alot softer to push out when I originally purchased and looked a little softer. It was artic silver 5. The heat in my house has made the compound softer. Would it have still been fine to use or do i have to buy new compound?


----------



## Cyro999

It'll be fine


----------



## BoredErica

My old 4.6ghz config:

4.6, 4.1ghz, ddr 1866

1.425v, 1.27, 2.05vrin

So now I'm trying:

4.6, 3.4, ddr 1600

1.37v (1.4vcore), 1.2, 2,0, 87% LLC

Crashes on the rendering thing after like 15-45 minutes but stable for 12 hours of chess so far.


----------



## Doug2507

Well, that's XTU v's x264 sorted out. Passed x264 no problem, ran XTU bench, Pi32 & C.B then failed XTU stress in less than 2hours.









How long are you guys stressing with x264? I've been running 4 runs with 2 passes each. Should i be doing more than this?

Edit: The only value i've been changing is the uncore multi and the BSOD this time round was a 124. To me that means 1 of two things, either 124 isn't solely related to vcore or vcore has a relationship with uncore.

One thing thats just crossed my mind though, my RAM is rated at [email protected], i'm currently running it at 1333mhz at 1.5v. Wondering if putting that up to 1.65v will make any difference.

One things for sure, Haswell isn't a straight forward O/C. For me i'm enjoying that as it would be a tad boring if it was do-able in a day!

I briefly touched VCCIN last night as well dropping it from 1.9v to 1.85v. Result was me stopping XTU bench as the cores were jumping about all over the place and often going down to 1-2 core.

I'll come back to this O/C later on down the line as it'll take a bit of fiddling to sort out the uncore. I completely agree with Darkwizzle that it doesn't make a massive difference going by the benches i have saved taking it from x41-x45 but it's still something i'll need to stabilise.

Today's all about core!


----------



## Cyro999

Uncore can give 124 (usually when borderline i think) but also 101

If i starve vcore when everything is otherwise fine, i think i only get 124's

I've got a long encode i just hit go on every time i restart PC. crf encode of a bluray @placebo preset, which takes a long time (like 24h or longer) and seems to pin cpu @100% better across 8 threads


----------



## Jason7890

Got to take my son to school and go work,so cant post full details now,but last night after dropping back to 4,6ghz i decided to play with the uncore voltage some more.Managed to drop from 1.300v to 1.220v,ran some Fritz Chess and was suprised by the temperature difference,will test more with Prime95 when i have the time and x264.Need to play more with my volts i think,still trying to find the sweet spots.

Anyone else using the Asrock Z87E-ITX?


----------



## Doug2507

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Uncore can give 124 (usually when borderline i think) but also 101
> 
> If i starve vcore when everything is otherwise fine, i think i only get 124's
> 
> I've got a long encode i just hit go on every time i restart PC. crf encode of a bluray @placebo preset, which takes a long time (like 24h or longer) and seems to pin cpu @100% better across 8 threads


One thing i did notice but decided not to think much of, when i changed uncore from x44 to x45, at the end of a x264 run it showed the results in the text window but as soon as i went to save the file it said it couldn't find it. Would that be an indicator that it's right on the edge of things? Might just go back to it for a couple of hours and test with +.01vcore then drop it and test with .01vring.

I'll give you a shout later on this morning for some chat.


----------



## Cyro999

^Seems weird to me, and ok!


----------



## redshoulder

Need help with adaptive setting on asus board, currently I have set it at manual voltage at 1.22v.

Proposed settings

1. cpu core voltage - adaptive mode
2.cpu core voltage offset - auto
3. additional turbo mode cpu core voltage - 1.22v

are these correct settings?
I'm not sure about cpu core voltage offset

I have another question
cpu-z and aisuite 3 show core voltage to be 1.232v whereas with the cpu-z built in with aida64 shows the correct voltage [1.22v]
Which is correct?


----------



## Cyro999

Vcore will be a bit higher than you set, by like 0.02v under load, and software measures it in steps, not very precisely


----------



## darkelixa

Tried out final fantasy a realm reborn on my amd 8350 and i5 4670k, the intel has slightly better fps usually only one or two, which should i keep installed?


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkelixa*
> 
> Tried out final fantasy a realm reborn on my amd 8350 and i5 4670k, the intel has slightly better fps usually only one or two, which should i keep installed?


Well in the majority of games, the 4670k should definitely perform better, so that's your answer.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkelixa*
> 
> Tried out final fantasy a realm reborn on my amd 8350 and i5 4670k, the intel has slightly better fps usually only one or two, which should i keep installed?


How did you test it, btw? Because cpu swap also means mobo swap. You kept everything else the same?


----------



## ChrisB17

Any ideas of how to get this thing stable? Reset cmos and put in values again manually. Upped vcore and ring a little. Still getting this.


----------



## Cyro999

What VRIN is that? Also 98c maybe play a part in it


----------



## BoredErica

Yes, when you get that hot, 95C+, honestly, crashing due to pure heat alone can very well be a possibility.

Now I've had a good experience with that encoding stress, that x264 benchmark test. Shorter, intensive, doesn't burn things up as much as latest Prime or even 27.9 Prime I think. It's a nonsynthetic. Awesome!


----------



## ChrisB17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> What VRIN is that? Also 98c maybe play a part in it


Vrin is at 1.28
Vccin 1.89

And my temps only reach that for about 20 seconds on one of the primes tests. Average is about 80.


----------



## wendigo4700

Seems like Haswell is a very tricky product to get stable when overclocking, or am I wrong?

My old i5-760 were so easy to overclock and make it stable.

But this here, is just on another different level.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redshoulder*
> 
> Need help with adaptive setting on asus board, currently I have set it at manual voltage at 1.22v.
> 
> Proposed settings
> 
> 1. cpu core voltage - adaptive mode
> 2.cpu core voltage offset - auto
> 3. additional turbo mode cpu core voltage - 1.22v
> 
> are these correct settings?
> I'm not sure about cpu core voltage offset
> 
> I have another question
> cpu-z and aisuite 3 show core voltage to be 1.232v whereas with the cpu-z built in with aida64 shows the correct voltage [1.22v]
> Which is correct?


It's hard to tell. From readings it seems like Vcore load is higher than what you set into BIos by a lil' bit.

No adaptive/C states until overclock is already done.

I'm not sure about settings of your mobo.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisB17*
> 
> Vrin is at 1.28
> Vccin 1.89
> 
> And my temps only reach that for about 20 seconds on one of the primes tests. Average is about 80.


I'm dead tired. If you could list all your settings, Vring, uncore mult, etc, would be helpful.


----------



## Alxx

To ChrisB17

I think you are using to much Vring (1.28) if you mean Vring with Vrin. If you have high uncore ratio lower it. Something like 1.15 Vring should be OK.
Then I think, if you are giving enough Vcore you will have to try Vccin/Vrin form 1.78 to 1.88 in +0.01 increments.
I tested 3 I5-4670 K and none of them needed more than 1.81 Vccin/Vrin at 4,4 Ghz. This is with uncore ratio around 37-39. Ring voltage was not more than 1.13v.
Most of the time people with 2400 Ram have to raise System Agent, VCCIOD and VCCIOA something like 0.03, 0.03, 0.04.

Why do you use Prime 28.1 ? Is 27.9 not enough ?


----------



## Cyro999

I must report some behaivour for vrin

quick testing with avx2 linx, i was experimenting with higher vrin (in the leagues of 1.85-2.0 + vrin for under 1.1vcore) and found a wide gap, while i could consistently fail tests with 1.88vrin for example, and pass np consistently on 1.6 - i saw a ~16% rise in cpu package power from dropping vrin like that. Something in the ratio's maybe, need more data had no idea it could be such a difference from going down


----------



## redshoulder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> It's hard to tell. From readings it seems like Vcore load is higher than what you set into BIos by a lil' bit.
> 
> No adaptive/C states until overclock is already done.
> I'm not sure about settings of your mobo.
> 
> I'm dead tired. If you could list all your settings, Vring, uncore mult, etc, would be helpful.


Here is a summary of my settings

For overclock, I just changed multiplier and core voltage.
Multiplier is set to 45 and core voltage in bios 1.22v
All other settings are set to default.
cpu-z shows voltage of 1.232v
cpu-z inbuilt with aida64 shows 1.22v

My main question is the about the cpu core voltage offset.
whether to leave it at auto and just set the turbo mode cpu core voltage at 1.22v .
Or is it more complicated and also provide an offset?


----------



## ChrisB17

Here are my settings. Tried lowering VCC down to 1.6 -1.7 and I get rounding errors in prime.


----------



## t0tum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisB17*
> 
> 
> 
> Any ideas of how to get this thing stable? Reset cmos and put in values again manually. Upped vcore and ring a little. Still getting this.


I see you are running blend test, so you are small fft stable? If not, try getting small fft stable first.

Before attempting blend test again, run these 2 blocks as single test: 3360k, 3584k. Ex, in prime 2.81, choose custom test, put min and max fft size 3360k, and time to run 15 minutes.

On my chip i was either 3360 stable but bsod on 3584, or 3584 stable but rounding errors on 3360. Finding balance between those 2 did it for me.


----------



## ChrisB17

It fails within the first 3 mins of blend. Either freezes or says rounding error less than 4 over 5 or something like that.


----------



## t0tum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisB17*
> 
> It fails within the first 3 mins of blend. Either freezes or says rounding error less than 4 over 5 or something like that.


But you are small fft stable i assume. Small fft is most important to test your core, blend is where you fine tune.

About your screens:
Do you really need that high SA, IOA, IOD? Tried running it with stock?


----------



## ChrisB17

Yea stock it doesn't run better. I need that for the 2400 ram. I am out of ideas at this point. What I dont like is 1 day the PC is stable as a rock and the next day it isn't. Haswell is VERY odd when it comes to stability.


----------



## bond32

So how would you guys rate mine? At 4.7 ghz, 2400 mhz ram xmp profile 1, mine needs 1.348 according to cpu-z and it is fully stable (1.9 vccin). I really want it to be higher and it should be higher considering the 240 thick rad and 360 high fpi rad cooling it. No gpu in my loop either.


----------



## Menphisto

Hay, can someone who have a corsair h80i tell me the dimensions of this pls. :


----------



## Doug2507

Small update from myself...

Went back to core today. I was already running [email protected] so next target was x49. Managed to get it x264 and 4hr XTU stable at 1.29v which was something like 1.31v actual. Temps were still around 70deg on 100% load so decided to try for the big 5.0ghz....

http://s22.photobucket.com/user/dougiec/media/50_zpsf50856cc.png.html

http://s22.photobucket.com/user/dougiec/media/50x34x264_zpsdcdc87dc.png.html

Seemed like a sucess at 1st but it failed XTU stress.

I had a hard time getting there though. I ended up running a higher vcore than in the pics and went from 101 to 124 to 1e then 050. The 01E BSOD's were Nvidia driver related so updated from 320.63 to the new BF$ 340.xx driver. Still ended up BSOD'ing and got so fed up and running out of vcore i dropped it to 1.35v in BIOS. Low and behold it worked!

The p[ic of the XTU bench was the only run i managed not to drop a core in though. When i failed the stress i started having a play about with the voltages. Any significant increase in vcore led to a 101 then eventually a 124. I could drop it down a little and still wouldn't BSOD but XTU bench would drop down the cores. Played about with VRIN and ended up on 2.010-12 for the smoothest XTU bench run. Even then i went down to 3 cores for a couple of seconds.

So, all in all quite pleased. At least i know 4.9Ghz will be solid. 5.0Ghz started to annoy me so stopped a few hours ago. I'll get back on it tomorrow but feel free to fire some suggestions my way. VDroop is at 100%, SA/IOA/IOD were raised to +.15v for checking stability with RAM at 2400 although nearly all runs were at [email protected] I'm sure 5.0Ghz is in there somehwere, just need to spend another full day trying to figure out where!


----------



## Alxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisB17*
> 
> 
> 
> Here are my settings. Tried lowering VCC down to 1.6 -1.7 and I get rounding errors in prime.


1.6-1.7 is probably too low.
You set 4,4 GHz core frequency and x40 uncore frequency together with 2400 Ram. That way is nearly impossible to find stability.
There are too many variables. First you have to get the cores stable with low uncore/ram frequency.

@doug2507
You really have NICE CPU there. I envy you


----------



## jameyscott

Well, my 4770k will be here tomorrow along with another Asus VG248 with another coming Thursday. Portrait mode here I come.







my liquid cooling supplies will probably be here Friday or monday. I'll be test fitting everything until my gpu blocks actually exist. I'll have a 240 60mm and 360 60mm.







depending on fitment, I might see if I can squeeze a 120 in the back of my case.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> So how would you guys rate mine? At 4.7 ghz, 2400 mhz ram xmp profile 1, mine needs 1.348 according to cpu-z and it is fully stable (1.9 vccin). I really want it to be higher and it should be higher considering the 240 thick rad and 360 high fpi rad cooling it. No gpu in my loop either.


For hitting 4.7ghz you are above average. 1.348 is a bit of voltage, but definately not unreasonable for your speed. OCN Y U BRAKE CHROME SPELLCHECK?!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redshoulder*
> 
> Here is a summary of my settings
> 
> For overclock, I just changed multiplier and core voltage.
> Multiplier is set to 45 and core voltage in bios 1.22v
> All other settings are set to default.
> cpu-z shows voltage of 1.232v
> cpu-z inbuilt with aida64 shows 1.22v
> 
> My main question is the about the cpu core voltage offset.
> whether to leave it at auto and just set the turbo mode cpu core voltage at 1.22v .
> Or is it more complicated and also provide an offset?


I'd just run manual, then adaptive when done. Personally don't see the appeal with offset.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> My old 4.6ghz config:
> 
> 4.6, 4.1ghz, ddr 1866
> 
> 1.425v, 1.27, 2.05vrin
> 
> So now I'm trying:
> 
> 4.6, 3.4, ddr 1600
> 
> 1.37v (1.4vcore), 1.2, 2,0, 87% LLC
> 
> Crashes on the rendering thing after like 15-45 minutes but stable for 12 hours of chess so far.


Chess run for 20 hours so far, still stable. At this rate I think I'll declare x243 or w/e rendering benchmark to be more stressful than chess. Give it more testing first though.


----------



## darkelixa

One of my mainboard capicators has a slight scratch on it, right under where the video card gets installed.

Would this matter with a slight scratch?


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkelixa*
> 
> One of my mainboard capicators has a slight scratch on it, right under where the video card gets installed.
> 
> Would this matter with a slight scratch?


No, only issue would be if is a non-solid-state cap (the barrel ones) and it was punctured.


----------



## darkelixa

What do the non-solid state caps look like?


----------



## BoredErica

I think if it's punctured liquid of some sort will leak out. In that case it's not too hard to figure out if something is wrong.


----------



## darkelixa

Oh ok, no liquid is comming out


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkelixa*
> 
> What do the non-solid state caps look like?


The solid state ones look like a solid peice of metal, and the electrolytic ones have a metal top with an X on it and are wrapped in plastic. But any decent motherboard nowadays is going to be all solid state.

Solid State:









Electrolytic:


----------



## darkelixa

Yes all my caps look like those ones, so they are all solid state?


----------



## darkelixa

I currently have an gigabyte 700 2gb oc card and it gives me nothing but problems in games due to drivers so im looking to make the change over to amd. The 770 constantly stutters in final fantasy a realm reborn

How good are the amd 7970s for final fantasy a realm reborn. I believe last time i did the benchmark i got 11k on the high default settings.

In game the first video is all stuttery and the fps in game ranges from 60 to 40s.

I have tried the game with all of nvidias drivers and they all seem to have the same result even from windows 7 to windows 8 still same issue.

Will upgrading to a 7970 solve this stuttering issue?


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkelixa*
> 
> I currently have an gigabyte 700 2gb oc card and it gives me nothing but problems in games due to drivers so im looking to make the change over to amd. The 770 constantly stutters in final fantasy a realm reborn
> 
> How good are the amd 7970s for final fantasy a realm reborn. I believe last time i did the benchmark i got 11k on the high default settings.
> 
> In game the first video is all stuttery and the fps in game ranges from 60 to 40s.
> 
> I have tried the game with all of nvidias drivers and they all seem to have the same result even from windows 7 to windows 8 still same issue.
> 
> Will upgrading to a 7970 solve this stuttering issue?


what i understood from frame latency tests at PCPer is that on a single card setup, AMD cards seem to deliver slightly (not sure if noticeable) better smoothness. but on multi GPU setups, NVidia delivers the best experience. (even with the latest driver updates that solve a lot of the latency issues on AMD CFX).

have you tried cleaning up the drivers completely and reinstall them?


----------



## darkelixa

Yes , i even formatted and re installed windows 8


----------



## BoredErica

Boo, stockfish crashed me.

Boooooooooooooooooooo.


----------



## darkelixa

In my system I have 2 4gb stick of 1.5v corsair vengance ram and 2 sticks of 4gb 1.65v corsair xmp ram both 1600

They run at bios in 1.5 v.

Would this affect my fps?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkelixa*
> 
> In my system I have 2 4gb stick of 1.5v corsair vengance ram and 2 sticks of 4gb 1.65v corsair xmp ram both 1600
> 
> They run at bios in 1.5 v.
> 
> Would this affect my fps?


Doubtful.


----------



## Doug2507

Failed XTU just before 8hrs. 124 Hal. All settings as per 1st pic.



Thoughts?

Increasing vcore or VRIN seems to loose stability (XTU bench starts dropping cores) and any significant increase starts BSOD'ing. Feels very much like these settings are 'on the fence'. I had SA/IOA/IOD at +.15 but found better stability with +.05.

Vdroop set at 100%, SB PLL, Filter PLL disabled, core/ring on override, VR ovp/ocp disabled, all other power settings (over/under current & power) on auto, pch on auto.

Edit: this is x264 stable.


----------



## darkelixa

Is it safe to run the ram at 1.5v 1333 or should the two higher 1.65 ram sticks be removed?


----------



## BoredErica

If you're worried about performance, test with two 1.5 sticks vs with 1.65v sticks as well. IN terms of ram voltage, 1.65 is ok.


----------



## darkelixa

Trying to get rid of stuttering in ffxiv a realm reborn with my 770 gtx but nothing seems to be working, i think im going to have to shell out for a 7970


----------



## zephcdj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkelixa*
> 
> Trying to get rid of stuttering in ffxiv a realm reborn with my 770 gtx but nothing seems to be working, i think im going to have to shell out for a 7970


I have a 7970 and get the same stuttering issues.


----------



## darkelixa

Wow in ffxiv a realm reborn?

Whats your fps and where do you get the stuttering?

I was hoping a gpu upgrade would of fixed it but maybe not?


----------



## Cyro999

gpu sidegrade you mean


----------



## BoredErica

Guide has been update regarding nonsynthetic stress tests.

I dunno what else to tweak for stability here at 4.6.

I'll try a higher LLC just to see what happens, play with Vcore and Vring, not nessesarily higher, might be lower, who knows.


----------



## darkelixa

Not really a side grade if it can pull at least 60fps lol


----------



## Doug2507

Did you bump up the core a fair bit wiz? I had mine screwed up for 5.0 and found it was actually too high, by a fair bit!

It's bloody annoying having to second guess moving two voltages at the same time and figure out which one (in what direction) is having an effect!

I've found if it passes C.B render then XTU bench without dropping cores then that's a good indicator it's not far off. It's also a very quick way to test. I found being bold with an increase/decrease helped gauge where it's at (XTU bench stability) to hone it in. i.e, increase core by .01v, see what happens, do the same decreasing it then try to fine tune. Once a sort of happy medium is found do the same with VRIN. I found VRIN good for fine tuning. Mine is set at 2.010 right now. If i changed it to 2.005 or 2.015 i could see a change in system behaviour through XTU bench.

I also found the SA/IOA/IOD play a part as well. Started them off at +.15 and gradually backed them off to +.055. Still need to test them individually though.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug2507*
> 
> Did you bump up the core a fair bit wiz? I had mine screwed up for 5.0 and found it was actually too high, by a fair bit!
> 
> It's bloody annoying having to second guess moving two voltages at the same time and figure out which one (in what direction) is having an effect!
> 
> I've found if it passes C.B render then XTU bench without dropping cores then that's a good indicator it's not far off. It's also a very quick way to test. I found being bold with an increase/decrease helped gauge where it's at (XTU bench stability) to hone it in. i.e, increase core by .01v, see what happens, do the same decreasing it then try to fine tune. Once a sort of happy medium is found do the same with VRIN. I found VRIN good for fine tuning. Mine is set at 2.010 right now. If i changed it to 2.005 or 2.015 i could see a change in system behaviour through XTU bench.
> 
> I also found the SA/IOA/IOD play a part as well. Started them off at +.15 and gradually backed them off to +.055. Still need to test them individually though.


I'm not sure yet. Needs more testing for me to see what is actually going on. Could be too high or too low.


----------



## cdnGhost

Is asus aI suite ok to overclock with?
Using the 4 way optimization
I can get 4.6ghz with a vcore of 1.29v -1.312v I'll post full stats later

Temps under loads are around 65 using aida64
Idle 24-28ish Using an h100i w/ 2 spectre pro fans in a push setup

Or should I oc from the bios?

Btw ram is corsair dominator platinum 1600mhz 2 x 8gig

Very ew to this so go easy on me if I missed anything


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdnGhost*
> 
> Is asus aI suite ok to overclock with?
> Using the 4 way optimization
> I can get 4.6ghz with a vcore of 1.29v -1.312v I'll post full stats later
> 
> Temps under loads are around 65 using aida64
> Idle 24-28ish Using an h100i w/ 2 spectre pro fans in a push setup
> 
> Or should I oc from the bios?
> 
> Btw ram is corsair dominator platinum 1600mhz 2 x 8gig
> 
> Very ew to this so go easy on me if I missed anything


Manual overclock will pretty much always squeeze out a better setting than auto-overclock. If you can stay stable on 4.6 with say, the encoding benchmark and daily use, then you have a pretty good CPU. Of course, manual overclock requires more time.


----------



## Jason7890

Well after much time and countless crashes(my SSD is probably crying) I have managed to achieve this:

Was at 1.380v vcore before,raised input voltage to 2.000v and was able to lower vcore and cache voltage.Now at the settings below.









CPU-1.293v
VCCIN-2.000v
Cache Voltage-1.293v
RAM-2143mhz
Cache Multi-x43
CPU Multi-x48
Max Temps-80c(passed 10 runs Fritz Chess)

Games and everything i use are stable so far.


----------



## darkelixa

Re downloaded the ff benchmark character creation and I got a huge score using just stock clocks for my i5 4670k


----------



## darkelixa

That's using my single 770gtx 2gb


----------



## rep602

Hi All!

Just put together my new comp 2 days ago and I have a question. When I have CPU-Z open, it's showing that I have a core voltage of 1.713. However the bios reads 1.19, hwmonitor reads 1.19, and asus ai suite reads 1.19.

I indeed set it to 1.19 in the bios for a mild overclock to 4.2 ghz, so I am not sure what the deal is and put everything back to stock for now until I got your opinions on this.

I am thinking that CPU-z is just bugged on my computer? I have a maximus vi hero if that makes a difference.


----------



## darkelixa

Is this the culprit of my bad fps? One of my pci-e connectors is missing two of the pins while the one on the bottom is not?

Is it normal for them to be pissing pins completely that plug into the psu not the gpu


----------



## Alxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rep602*
> 
> Hi All!
> 
> Just put together my new comp 2 days ago and I have a question. When I have CPU-Z open, it's showing that I have a core voltage of 1.713. However the bios reads 1.19, hwmonitor reads 1.19, and asus ai suite reads 1.19.
> 
> I indeed set it to 1.19 in the bios for a mild overclock to 4.2 ghz, so I am not sure what the deal is and put everything back to stock for now until I got your opinions on this.
> 
> I am thinking that CPU-z is just bugged on my computer? I have a maximus vi hero if that makes a difference.


Probably false reading. Try CPUz 1.64
If you set 1.19 in bios and Hwmon + Aisuite show 1.19 everything is fine.

What would be the most demanding Chess stressTest/ benchmark ?? Thanks


----------



## wendigo4700

I remember when I overclocked my friends i5-3570k to 4.3GHz around 1 year back.
It was so easy. And it were prime95 +8 hour stable and gaming stable. And to this day today, it still runs perfectly.

But it just seems here with Haswell, its getting harder to overclock. It takes more to get it stable.


----------



## BandonStorm

*CPU Model :* Intel Core i7-4770K
*Core Multiplier :* 44x
*CPU VID :* 1.280v
*Vcore :* 1.296v _[Both with AIDA64 and IBT]_
*Uncore Multiplier :* 40x
*Uncore Voltage :* 1.120v
*Cooling Solution :* Cooler Master Seidon 240m
*Stability Test :* IBT, 10 passes on Very High. Also IXTU for 8:05 Hours
*Batch Number :* How do I check?
*Ram Speed :* 800Mhz (DDR3-1600)

Comments : CPU is not Delid. Temp MAX : 84C [IBT] VRIN : 1.900v

*Verification*


EDIT : Using XMP Profile @ DDR3-1866 (Manually entered timing, voltage at 1.575v. Adjusted CPU D I/O and A I/O to +0.1. SA to +0.15) - Stable at 5 passes of IBT using 14200MB of ram with 597MB~ free during tests. Will do more testing later on for stability.

CPU-Z Validation


----------



## jameyscott

Got my 4770k today. Anyone else with malay L307?

EDIT: still won't post. Guess I'll be getting a new Mobo and RMA this one for my wife to use. Goody.


----------



## Alxx

So your CPU might still work, but Mobo dead ?

Anyway pain in the a..


----------



## jameyscott

The CPU is most likely dead. Refer to the picture I posted. one of the connectors on the bottom is deviated from the norm. Just ordered a ASUS maximus VI Hero. I tested the power supply with my voltmeter and all checked out. So it has to be the mobo. I'll RMA both the old 4670k and the MSI G45 and then put them in the wifey's build I guess.


----------



## iatacs19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BandonStorm*
> 
> *CPU Model :* Intel Core i7-4770K
> *Core Multiplier :* 44x
> *CPU VID :* 1.280v
> *Vcore :* 1.296v _[Both with AIDA64 and IBT]_
> *Uncore Multiplier :* 40x
> *Uncore Voltage :* 1.120v
> *Cooling Solution :* Cooler Master Seidon 240m
> *Stability Test :* IBT, 10 passes on Very High. Also IXTU for 8:05 Hours
> *Batch Number :* How do I check?
> *Ram Speed :* 800Mhz (DDR3-1600)
> 
> Comments : CPU is not Delid. Temp MAX : 84C [IBT] VRIN : 1.900v
> 
> *Verification*
> 
> 
> EDIT : Using XMP Profile @ DDR3-1866 (Manually entered timing, voltage at 1.575v. Adjusted CPU D I/O and A I/O to +0.1. SA to +0.15) - Stable at 5 passes of IBT using 14200MB of ram with 597MB~ free during tests. Will do more testing later on for stability.
> 
> CPU-Z Validation


Is the CM Seidon enough to cool the 4770K when running at such voltages?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rep602*
> 
> Hi All!
> 
> Just put together my new comp 2 days ago and I have a question. When I have CPU-Z open, it's showing that I have a core voltage of 1.713. However the bios reads 1.19, hwmonitor reads 1.19, and asus ai suite reads 1.19.
> 
> I indeed set it to 1.19 in the bios for a mild overclock to 4.2 ghz, so I am not sure what the deal is and put everything back to stock for now until I got your opinions on this.
> 
> I am thinking that CPU-z is just bugged on my computer? I have a maximus vi hero if that makes a difference.


CPUZ sucks for reading current CPU voltage.


----------



## darkelixa

Did anyone see my pic of the 8 pin connector and know if it is bad or not?


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rep602*
> 
> Hi All!
> 
> Just put together my new comp 2 days ago and I have a question. When I have CPU-Z open, it's showing that I have a core voltage of 1.713. However the bios reads 1.19, hwmonitor reads 1.19, and asus ai suite reads 1.19.
> 
> I indeed set it to 1.19 in the bios for a mild overclock to 4.2 ghz, so I am not sure what the deal is and put everything back to stock for now until I got your opinions on this.
> 
> I am thinking that CPU-z is just bugged on my computer? I have a maximus vi hero if that makes a difference.


simple. it shows the Input Voltage instead of the Vcore. use version 1.64 or 1.65 to get the Vcore reading.


----------



## RushiMP

Any recommendations so correct WHEA errors win Windows 8?

Currently trying to stabilize 4.7 @ 1.343 (adaptive)


----------



## Jason7890

I gave up on prime as it just takes to long on top of how long it takes to find the right settings for each speed increase.Also I dont like the idea of cooking my CPU for 24 hours,most intensive thing my computer is used for is gaming.

Anyone using Fritz Chess to test stability?And how reliable has it been for you?
I started using this as apparently its more real world load test.Up to 4.6Ghz I used Prime 95 but as i up the volts I'm wary of it,even though I'm able to use less vcore at 4.8 than at 4.6,adjusting the CPU Input Voltage really seems to help the other voltages remain lower if you hunt for the sweet spot.I even have my Uncore Multi at 43 and RAM ever so slightly above rated as I set BCLK at 100.4,sounds crazy but that .4 seems to help with stability,although I'm sure it has nothing to do with it.Has anyone else found strange tweaks to BCLK help thier overclock stability?


----------



## Jason7890

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushiMP*
> 
> Any recommendations so correct WHEA errors win Windows 8?
> 
> Currently trying to stabilize 4.7 @ 1.343 (adaptive)


Leave adaptive off til your stable it'll just muddy the waters.
Have you tried setting Uncore Voltage the same as your Vcore?
If your CPU Input voltage is too low you can require more Vcore and be unstable,I tried keeping it low thinking it would keep my chip cooler,which it certainly did'nt as I was running higher vcore to stabilize slower clocks.Try up to 2.000v,you can go above a little,I've heard people say up to 2.200v on air,but I really would'nt,was reading somewhere of some guy who killed two chips running that voltage.
Turn LLC to maximum.
Disable CPU Spread Spectrum,and any FIVR safety or monitoring features.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jason7890*
> 
> I gave up on prime as it just takes to long on top of how long it takes to find the right settings for each speed increase.Also I dont like the idea of cooking my CPU for 24 hours,most intensive thing my computer is used for is gaming.
> 
> Anyone using Fritz Chess to test stability?And how reliable has it been for you?
> I started using this as apparently its more real world load test.Up to 4.6Ghz I used Prime 95 but as i up the volts I'm wary of it,even though I'm able to use less vcore at 4.8 than at 4.6,adjusting the CPU Input Voltage really seems to help the other voltages remain lower if you hunt for the sweet spot.I even have my Uncore Multi at 43 and RAM ever so slightly above rated as I set BCLK at 100.4,sounds crazy but that .4 seems to help with stability,although I'm sure it has nothing to do with it.Has anyone else found strange tweaks to BCLK help thier overclock stability?


Try x264 encoding benchmark. My experience seems to cause crashes faster than Fritz. I have not used Fritz but Stockfish 4 causes crashes faster than Houdini 3.


----------



## Ali Man

You guys should try the 125 Strap to reduce the VCore as many chips aren't that good OC'ers. My does 4.4Ghz @ 1.216V when using the x44 multi.

Using the strap and 25Mhz slower, I can do 4375Mhz @ 1.184V:


----------



## Cyro999

you got LLC on vrin? And i'm gonna poke at it a bit soon ty


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> you got LLC on vrin? And i'm gonna poke at it a bit soon ty


I'm going to want to skype come monday.







the new board should be in by then if not on friday, but I work two 16 hour shifts on the weekend, so I won't bbe touching overclocking the 4770k.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jason7890*
> 
> Well after much time and countless crashes(my SSD is probably crying) I have managed to achieve this:
> 
> Was at 1.380v vcore before,raised input voltage to 2.000v and was able to lower vcore and cache voltage.Now at the settings below.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CPU-1.293v
> VCCIN-2.000v
> Cache Voltage-1.293v
> RAM-2143mhz
> Cache Multi-x43
> CPU Multi-x48
> Max Temps-80c(passed 10 runs Fritz Chess)
> 
> Games and everything i use are stable so far.


Batch number pl0x? Picture verification accepted.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BandonStorm*
> 
> *CPU Model :* Intel Core i7-4770K
> *Core Multiplier :* 44x
> *CPU VID :* 1.280v
> *Vcore :* 1.296v [Both with AIDA64 and IBT]
> *Uncore Multiplier :* 40x
> *Uncore Voltage :* 1.120v
> *Cooling Solution :* Cooler Master Seidon 240m
> *Stability Test :* IBT, 10 passes on Very High. Also IXTU for 8:05 Hours
> *Batch Number :* How do I check?
> *Ram Speed :* 800Mhz (DDR3-1600)
> 
> Comments : CPU is not Delid. Temp MAX : 84C [IBT] VRIN : 1.900v
> 
> *Verification*
> 
> 
> EDIT : Using XMP Profile @ DDR3-1866 (Manually entered timing, voltage at 1.575v. Adjusted CPU D I/O and A I/O to +0.1. SA to +0.15) - Stable at 5 passes of IBT using 14200MB of ram with 597MB~ free during tests. Will do more testing later on for stability.
> 
> CPU-Z Validation


Hey, can you use HWinfo next time? I'll accept this as picture verification though.
Batch number can be checked by either the label printed onto the CPU itself, or the box which the CPU came with. It's near their barcode on the box.


----------



## Jason7890

L310B478:thumb:


----------



## vehuggarn

Model: i5 4670k
Core Multiplier : 45x
CPU VID : 1.31v
Uncore Multiplier : 30x
Uncore Voltage : 1.0v
Cooling: Corsair H60
Stability Test : 20 runs on Chess, x264 and 6 hours of XTU.
Batch: L314B424 Malaysian
Ram Speed : 1333Mhz


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vehuggarn*
> 
> Model: i5 4670k
> Core Multiplier : 45x
> CPU VID : 1.31v
> Uncore Multiplier : 30x
> Uncore Voltage : 1.0v
> Cooling: Corsair H60
> Stability Test : 20 runs on Chess, x264 and 6 hours of XTU.
> Batch: L314B424 Malaysian
> Ram Speed : 1333Mhz


Charted.


----------



## Doug2507

Just a quick one. I was struggling to take uncore up after setting the core to 5Ghz. After a few 'issues' i've gone back to core and am slowly moving past the VCCIN voltage i had previously. x264 is crashing but slowly getting better. The only thing i've done differently this time is to leave SA/IOA/IOD to auto instead of applying an offset as before. I originally thought these were mainly related to RAM but must be wrong. Anyone have any input on these?


----------



## Clexzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug2507*
> 
> Just a quick one. I was struggling to take uncore up after setting the core to 5Ghz. After a few 'issues' i've gone back to core and am slowly moving past the VCCIN voltage i had previously. x264 is crashing but slowly getting better. The only thing i've done differently this time is to leave SA/IOA/IOD to auto instead of applying an offset as before. I originally thought these were mainly related to RAM but must be wrong. Anyone have any input on these?


for my 5ghz profile i havto keep uncore 500mhz less than core to maintain stability so 5.0-4.5uncore but i dont run that 24/7 anymore anywas you obv gota it down lol









but on the ram i found anything past 2666mhz required me to run an offset of SA 0.180+ and 0.110+ on IO etc to maintain stability on ram at 2933 even 2800 required i think 0.150+ on SA

but under 2600mhz i think defualt was working good


----------



## jameyscott

My asus hero came today! Booted up, so it definitely was the mobo that had blown, too. Reinstalling windows right now!







:happydance:


----------



## Doug2507

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clexzor*
> 
> for my 5ghz profile i havto keep uncore 500mhz less than core to maintain stability so 5.0-4.5uncore but i dont run that 24/7 anymore anywas you obv gota it down lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but on the ram i found anything past 2666mhz required me to run an offset of SA 0.180+ and 0.110+ on IO etc to maintain stability on ram at 2933 even 2800 required i think 0.150+ on SA
> 
> but under 2600mhz i think defualt was working good


Did you run LC or SB with that? Std strap/bclk?

Cool cool. After testing till late last night and throughout today i've come to the conclusion that my previous VCCIN setting was probably just a lucky one off. Couldn't figure out why i could loose stability by adjusting it and core slightly either way. I knew i was close so started again, this time testing core from 1.32 upwards and VCCIN from 1.95 upwards. Took a long time changing in small increments but think i've finally nailed it. Core set at 1.35v again (BIOS) and now running 2.125v VCCIN. Methodology was to set multi, set core then run through vccin in .025v increments up to 2.175v. If there was any sign of unstability then raise vcore by .005v then repeat.

I used x264 to stress as i've found it the best to gauge where you're at with regards to stability. The closer you get the longer it runs and it's easy to see exactly where it crashes due to the run/pass count and % count. Once stable in x264 ran XTU bench. Passed absolutely no problem never dropping a single core which i did now and again with the previous settings. It's now approaching 4hrs of a 9hr15min XTU stress. Previous settings failed just under 8hrs, i'm now quite optimistic this run will go the full distance. XTU seems to fail mostly around the 1st hour or the 8th hour so fingers crossed.

I also put the struggle to raise uncore down to the core not being rock solid. By struggle i mean i couldn't even get near x40 with 1.25v.

At the same time i ended up getting 01E BSOD's. Ended up being a nVidia problem after installing the BF4 drivers. Surprise surprise. Only myself to blame though as i only wiped the display drivers and ended up with 2x nVidia sound drivers installed and the Realtek. Ended up wiping the lot, reinstalled and had no problems.

Also upgraded the mPower BIOS to 1.64. Totally forgot to re-installl the ME driver and ended up with a nightmare. Auto chkdsk, repairs, boot repairs etc till i twigged what i'd done. All sorted now though, phew!

Just hope there's no issues taking uncore up tomorrow. Must admit i'll be totally stoked if there's no problem and x42 uncore will do me fine. When O/C'ing at x49core i found next to no difference from x42 up to x45 uncore. IIRC x44 was the sweet spot on that one.

Anyway, enough ranting, got to go sort out a box of W/C gear that turned up today!









*Wiz - I'll post stable O/C once uncore RAM is sorted for changing the chart info.


----------



## BoredErica

I'm going to start overclocking tweaking again today, updating BIOS to 1.5, and using x264 to test.

For ultimate real world usage, my PC needs to be stable for 48 hours of chess analysis on any engine straight. And be stable for gaming 12-24 hours straight.


----------



## jameyscott

Well, I just tried overclocking this 4770k. Loaded up 1.25 volts on core and 46x multi on all cores. Loaded up onto windows just fine and then I fired up prime95 27.9. Lasted about five minutes CPU-z showed 1.264 volts. I'm pleasantly surprised at the little chip.


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Well, I just tried overclocking this 4770k. Loaded up 1.25 volts on core and 46x multi on all cores. Loaded up onto windows just fine and then I fired up prime95 27.9. Lasted about five minutes CPU-z showed 1.264 volts. I'm pleasantly surprised at the little chip.


What batch is it?
Try using a little more CPU intensive program than P95 like OCCT or something.


----------



## Doug2507

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I'm going to start overclocking tweaking again today, updating BIOS to 1.5, and using x264 to test.
> 
> For ultimate real world usage, my PC needs to be stable for 48 hours of chess analysis on any engine straight. And be stable for gaming 12-24 hours straight.


BIOS 1.6B4 is out. Works for me!


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> What batch is it?
> Try using a little more CPU intensive program than P95 like OCCT or something.


Batch Malay L307. Bought from Amazon. Shipped from Chattanooga TN. I prefer P95 because this is primarily a gaming machine and with my other chip, if I was P95 stable, I was good to go for gaming.

EDIT:


----------



## ChaosAD

New cpu, lets strart playing. Stock intel hsf atm. Loaded win at x47, 1.2vcore,1.85vrin,x36uncore, 1.10vring. Run everything fine like interet, music etc. Errored while running cinebench r15. Now you know what i ll do all my weekend! Small bumb over my previous x42, 1.26v crap chip, lol!


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug2507*
> 
> BIOS 1.6B4 is out. Works for me!


http://us.msi.com/product/mb/Z87-G45-GAMING.html#download

Where? I'm g45 not gd65.


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Batch Malay L307. Bought from Amazon. Shipped from Chattanooga TN. I prefer P95 because this is primarily a gaming machine and with my other chip, if I was P95 stable, I was good to go for gaming.
> 
> EDIT:


Lets see how long this stability lasts, if it does, certainly a good chip you got then.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> Lets see how long this stability lasts, if it does, certainly a good chip you got then.


Not very long, a minute at most. But to boot with just that is pretty nice!







I'm going to see how low I can go just to boot tomorrow. For giggles only, of course. Not like it really means anything.


----------



## Doug2507

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> http://us.msi.com/product/mb/Z87-G45-GAMING.html#download
> Where? I'm g45 not gd65.


Ah bugger, sorry buddy, thought you were on an MPower as well.


----------



## Doug2507

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clexzor*
> 
> for my 5ghz profile i havto keep uncore 500mhz less than core to maintain stability so 5.0-4.5uncore but i dont run that 24/7 anymore anywas you obv gota it down lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but on the ram i found anything past 2666mhz required me to run an offset of SA 0.180+ and 0.110+ on IO etc to maintain stability on ram at 2933 even 2800 required i think 0.150+ on SA
> 
> but under 2600mhz i think defualt was working good


Did you have to use more vring than before to keep uncore stable for the same multi?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug2507*
> 
> Did you have to use more vring than before to keep uncore stable for the same multi?


I do when i step up on vcore/vrin/core

46x/1.27vcore/1.8vrin will hold 40x uncore at 1.18 ring, 44x at 1.24 ring with pretty strict standards

47x/1.33vcore/1.88vrin will NOT, and it's clear it's ring bluescreens because i get hard locks and 101's, while vcore etc is 124 if i make it crash that way


----------



## Doug2507

Yeah, sounds about right. 101 all the way although vring seems a little ridic for the multi. I'm now at 1.2v for a x36 check with x264.


----------



## Pierre3400

Great thread, but i wish the data sheet would contain the full batch numbers.

I received a 4770K L314B513 today, and i found indications that is a mid range cpu, therefore it will be sent back, and hopefully they follow instructions this time and send me L312Bxxx cpu, like they should have done first time.


----------



## error-id10t

dude.. batch # are useless. I have one that apparently is top range but my chip is piss-poor compared to others. Who knows how that chip would've worked.. may have been great compared to what you now get.


----------



## Pierre3400

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> dude.. batch # are useless. I have one that apparently is top range but my chip is piss-poor compared to others. Who knows how that chip would've worked.. may have been great compared to what you now get.


You are not the first to tell me, but it still seems like L312 is more hit than miss.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pierre3400*
> 
> You are not the first to tell me, but it still seems like L312 is more hit than miss.


And yet all the other batches seem very hit or miss.

So unless you have a 312...


----------



## Pierre3400

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> And yet all the other batches seem very hit or miss.
> So unless you have a 312...


I ordered 312, got 314, and they will swap the 314 to a 312 no questions asked.

Right now, i dont know which way to lean, try the 314, if it blows, sell it used, take a small loss, get 312, or another lottery cpu, or just swap the cpus before anything happens.

Are you say, i could get a crap batch 312 in return.


----------



## Doug2507

From all the batch stuff i've read up on 310 & 316 seem to have the highest average.


----------



## IronAge

I got L312B332 @ 4.5 GHz with 1.19 VCore Prime95 AVX FFT stable.

IMHO L31?B4nn L31?B3nn and L31?B5nn belong to the better ones ... i have already tested 15+ and am about to test another 4 this week.

i would not hesitate to buy a L310B4nn if i have the chance to get one.

very high or very low numbers behind the production week are rather bad overclockers.


----------



## BoredErica

It could just be a coincidence. There isn't a large enough sample size to rule out pure chance. Don't know about 316. no data.

I'm testing my CPU and recording results, stay tuned.


----------



## IronAge

Am about to get a L316B298 today ... two mobos just ain't enuff for 5 CPUs


----------



## Pierre3400

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronAge*
> 
> very high or very low numbers behind the production week are rather bad overclockers.


Could i get a better explanation on this please?

What is what number on the batch numbers?


----------



## BoredErica

*Default setup:*

x46/34

1.375v/1.3 & 1.85 VCCIN

1600/stock timings/1.55v

+0.1 SA/DI offsets

LLC 100%

Test: x264 benchmark. Timed with a timer.

*@ Default settings:*

Crashed after...

1:08, 9c

2:04, 101

1:06, 101

Average: 86 seconds

*Default settings with VCCIN @ 1.95v*

2:16, 101

7:23, 101

6:00, 101

1:34, 9c

5:20, ?? (My bad)

Average: 270 seconds

*Default settings with VCCIN @ 2.05v*

5:53, ?? (No code)

6:55, 9c

15:27, 101

1:09, 9c

2:15, 9c

Average: 379 seconds

...More tests to come...

Right now it definately seems with 1.375 vcore you need to crank VCCIN to 2. The phantom 9c error is surfacing more now though.


----------



## Cyro999

I'll take some software power numbers for various vrin's at some point

Your 9c's are concerning and i've never seen anything like that without RAM that was nowhere close to stable clocks

Good numbers, but maybe weird crash invalidates them somewhat. It's hard to say if 9c is a CPU issue. Also, if your cpu is unstable >right from the start< and on >every< tested profile, then i don't really think you can accurately test the effects of VRIN etc.

I can say for example, i get 124's at about 1.32vcore with 1.88vrin, and if i lower that to like 1.82, then i need to bump vcore by like 0.02 to keep the same level of stability, otherwise 124's happen, but 101 bluescreens don't seem to be related to vcore stability at all. Random bluescreens like 9c can also just kick you down randomly and make it impossible to take well-sampled numbers


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> I'll take some software power numbers for various vrin's at some point
> 
> Your 9c's are concerning and i've never seen anything like that without RAM that was nowhere close to stable clocks
> 
> Good numbers, but maybe weird crash invalidates them somewhat. It's hard to say if 9c is a CPU issue. Also, if your cpu is unstable >right from the start< and on >every< tested profile, then i don't really think you can accurately test the effects of VRIN etc.
> 
> I can say for example, i get 124's at about 1.32vcore with 1.88vrin, and if i lower that to like 1.82, then i need to bump vcore by like 0.02 to keep the same level of stability, otherwise 124's happen, but 101 bluescreens don't seem to be related to vcore stability at all. Random bluescreens like 9c can also just kick you down randomly and make it impossible to take well-sampled numbers


CPU is rock solid at 4.5ghz. No 9c, no 101, not 124, nothing. Issues only occur when I'm going for 4.6ghz. That makes GPU issue less likely.

Forceman felt 101 could be due to Vccin. I upped VCCIN, and that helped get rid of 101 bsods. Best get somebody with my mobo try to hit my voltages, see what they get.


----------



## BoredErica

BTW, when I crashed with ram overclock (went to 2200), I got 50 bsod. I never got 9c bsod with unstable ram overclock. I went to 2133 and 4.5ghz stable, 10-11-10.


----------



## Doug2507

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> I do when i step up on vcore/vrin/core
> 
> 46x/1.27vcore/1.8vrin will hold 40x uncore at 1.18 ring, 44x at 1.24 ring with pretty strict standards
> 
> 47x/1.33vcore/1.88vrin will NOT, and it's clear it's ring bluescreens because i get hard locks and 101's, while vcore etc is 124 if i make it crash that way


I'm stuck. I can't get off x34 no matter what.


----------



## crashdummy35

Gonna delid here soon. I think my 4670k is a dud.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> CPU is rock solid at 4.5ghz. No 9c, no 101, not 124, nothing.


That's why you aggressively test VRIN at 4.5, where you don't have three different bluescreens kicking you for unknown reasons at what could be completely random times, and you can say for example:

x264 fails on average once every X minutes with 1.25/1.7

y minutes for 1.25/1.8

z minutes for 1.25/1.9 etc

and then poke between the two best results, and try it with 1.24vcore, etc

VRIN can be tricky at high OC, like overclocking haswell past 1.35vcore can be really damn hard. I guess the only thing i can say is get a few profiles nice and tight, below what you want, tight and solid and then kick things up, be overly aggressive on volts (vcore, vrin), try multiple VRIN values (step in 100mhz's if you have to, though that type of ocing can take weeks) and then get everything stable, then fall back what you can. If you're not a masochist benchmarker you'll hate going over 1.3vcore or so on these cpu's from what i've seen.. (because of the complicated stuff with vrin, ring etc that comes with it) hopefully there are a few keys that are more worked out soon for stability


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> That's why you aggressively test VRIN at 4.5, where you don't have three different bluescreens kicking you for unknown reasons at what could be completely random times, and you can say for example:
> 
> x264 fails on average once every X minutes with 1.25/1.7
> 
> y minutes for 1.25/1.8
> 
> z minutes for 1.25/1.9 etc
> 
> and then poke between the two best results, and try it with 1.24vcore, etc
> 
> VRIN can be tricky at high OC, like overclocking haswell past 1.35vcore can be really damn hard. I guess the only thing i can say is get a few profiles nice and tight, below what you want, tight and solid and then kick things up, be overly aggressive on volts (vcore, vrin), try multiple VRIN values (step in 100mhz's if you have to, though that type of ocing can take weeks) and then get everything stable, then fall back what you can. If you're not a masochist benchmarker you'll hate going over 1.3vcore or so on these cpu's from what i've seen.. (because of the complicated stuff with vrin, ring etc that comes with it) hopefully there are a few keys that are more worked out soon for stability


My testing is showing higher stability with higher Vrin and higher Vcore.

I just tried 2.05 VCCIN, 1.41v Vcore up from 1.37. +0.135v offsets for SA/Io voltages vs +0.1.

Now it takes so long to bsod at x264 I'm actually too lazy to test. Last time took 26 minutes to bsod with 101. This time just passed stage 2 three times in a row. It's hard to make adjustments on the fly like this because each settings I do 5 tests, that's like 2 hours or more sitting here babysitting my PC.


----------



## Pierre3400

A little help guys.

I moved off 3770K, but the last CPU i really invested time into, is my current 2500K, and i know that on water it should stay below 1.4volts to retain a good life span.

How are these figures with the 4770K? I have searched, but yet to find what the stock Vcore is for this CPU, and also been looking for the magic, do no step over line, for daily use.

My 4770K will be watercooled, with custom loop.

If anyone could hand me these details i'd be very happy . I like to plan ahead, and so far i still need to build the rig up from the ground, but have some modding left to do on the case









If more info is needed setup is:

Asus Maximus VI Formula
4770K
Vengeance 1866Mh 2x4gb
Corsair AX750
2x 7970Ghz 6Gb (Sapphire)
Few SSD's and one HDD (not important)

Loop:
Highflow 12mm fittings all around.
Laing D5
240mm XSPC (60mm thick) push/pull with GT-AP15
360mm Slim with pull GT-AP15
EK Supreme CPU block (copper w/ acylic)
2X EK VGA supremacy blocks
Primochill advanced LRT tubes.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pierre3400*
> 
> A little help guys.
> 
> I moved off 3770K, but the last CPU i really invested time into, is my current 2500K, and i know that on water it should stay below 1.4volts to retain a good life span.
> 
> How are these figures with the 4770K? I have searched, but yet to find what the stock Vcore is for this CPU, and also been looking for the magic, do no step over line, for daily use.
> 
> My 4770K will be watercooled, with custom loop.
> 
> If anyone could hand me these details i'd be very happy . I like to plan ahead, and so far i still need to build the rig up from the ground, but have some modding left to do on the case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If more info is needed setup is:
> 
> Asus Maximus VI Formula
> 4770K
> Vengeance 1866Mh 2x4gb
> Corsair AX750
> 2x 7970Ghz 6Gb (Sapphire)
> Few SSD's and one HDD (not important)
> 
> Loop:
> Highflow 12mm fittings all around.
> Laing D5
> 240mm XSPC (60mm thick) push/pull with GT-AP15
> 360mm Slim with pull GT-AP15
> EK Supreme CPU block (copper w/ acylic)
> 2X EK VGA supremacy blocks
> Primochill advanced LRT tubes.


The safe range of voltage and temperatures have already been listed in the guide.

I'm not quite sure why stock voltage is useful though.


----------



## Alxx

I want to contribute my experiences with X264 Benchmark.
First my 4,5 settings
1,22 vcore i can do Handbrake, cinebench, Games, no crashes at all for 6 weeks now.
1,245 vcore for Prime avx 27.9 1344K test
1,81 Vrin seems to be optimal, lower crashes 124, higher crashes 124. llc high so far.
1,13 for x39 Vring seems to be the best, lower I think I also got 124. Higher would be unstable as well.

Tested 4,5 Ghz x264 with 1,22 vcore, would crash in first run shortly after beginning the second test. Error 101 tested this repeatedly.
Raised vcore then to 1.24, x 264 would pass 2 runs with two tests each. Stopped then, had no more time.

Yesterday tested x264 at multi x46 but no success.
Vcore 1,255-1,3
Vrin 1,85-89 1,87 seems best. llc high or standard makes no difference tested with 1,84-1.89.
Vring x39 1,13-1,15 1,135 seems best
SA IOA/D +0,0 would crash + 02,03,02 lasted longer + 05,06, 05 no difference as 02,03,02
It will crash first run in second test. And System will frreze and then I have to reset. Error always 101...

The weird thing is at x45, by just raising vcore 0.02 helped to eliminate 101 and System passed two runs two tests.
X46 even raising + 0.045 vcore did not help. System would crash first test second run. System freezed and Error always 101.

So my Error with x46 is always 101 now. Needs further testing.








If someone has an Idea to stabilize x264 benchmark with x46 enlighten me..


----------



## BoredErica

I'm still under impression it's mostly the voltage wall.


----------



## Pierre3400

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> The safe range of voltage and temperatures have already been listed in the guide.
> I'm not quite sure why stock voltage is useful though.


Stock volt, is to know my starting point, and i like to take auto volt off, and some motherboards start with lower volt then stock volt, for under volting









I had missed the fold out parts of the OP.

But i can see that i'll be looking to max out at about 1.35v


----------



## BandonStorm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iatacs19*
> 
> Is the CM Seidon enough to cool the 4770K when running at such voltages?


It seems to be. Well the chip is not delid yet and at those clocks the max I've hit with stress test is 84C (That was a spike on one of the core). I guess if I delid it temps should drop down to 65C ?


----------



## IronAge

Quote:


> So my Error with x46 is always 101 now. Needs further testing.


Should be Input Voltage

Setting uncore ratio to 39 makes things a lot easier ... and does not affect performance that much.

you may want to try Prime95 Custom FFT in place with 448K / 800K to check if input voltage fits.

when you get through 448K but have BSOD 0124 with 800K you can try to increase or decrease cache voltage

run 512K/576K to check cache voltage and 720K for system agent.

i spend a whole afternoon getting my 4770K stable with all Ks @ 4.5 with 1.19 VCore

each selective K should at least pass 30 minutes.


----------



## BandonStorm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Batch number pl0x? Picture verification accepted.
> 
> Hey, can you use HWinfo next time? I'll accept this as picture verification though.
> 
> Batch number can be checked by either the label printed onto the CPU itself, or the box which the CPU came with. It's near their barcode on the box.


Sorry, Box was long gone (Dog got hold of it while I was putting the machine together.) I will try get the numbers once I get time to delid the chip. I was using HWInfo, but the reading were the same. I just wanted to run AIDA64 stress test while taking the screenshot to show the 1.296v


----------



## Alxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronAge*
> 
> Should be Input Voltage
> 
> Setting uncore ratio to 39 makes things a lot easier ... and does not affect performance that much.
> 
> you may want to try Prime95 Custom FFT in place with 448K / 800K to check if input voltage fits.
> 
> when you get through 448K but have BSOD 0124 with 800K you can try to increase or decrease cache voltage
> 
> run 512K/576K to check cache voltage and 720K for system agent.
> 
> i spend a whole afternoon getting my 4770K stable with all Ks @ 4.5 with 1.19 VCore
> 
> each selective K should at least pass 30 minutes.


Uncore is at X39









I think I will definetly test Input voltage etc. @x46 with Prime 27.9. Testing Vcore and Input with Prime 27.9 helped with x45 too.
My x45 is quite stable now. Got no more crashes at all.

@Darkwizzie
Maybe it is voltage wall, the only thing is I can play Games/Handbrake/Cinebench/fritzchess all 1,26 vcore for X46 Multi. ONLY X264.....rrrrrrrh


----------



## Jason7890

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> Gonna delid here soon. I think my 4670k is a dud.


Finally someone using Fritz Chess.Hows its reliability for you?Are you stble in day to day gaming and tyhe like?

Try upping VRIN and see if you can lower vcore as you go.


----------



## BoredErica

crashdummy, yours is below average but it's not terrible compared to some of the other less fortunate people.

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *Alxx*
> 
> Uncore is at X39
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I will definetly test Input voltage etc. @x46 with Prime 27.9. Testing Vcore and Input with Prime 27.9 helped with x45 too.
> My x45 is quite stable now. Got no more crashes at all.
> 
> @Darkwizzie
> Maybe it is voltage wall, the only thing is I can play Games/Handbrake/Cinebench/fritzchess all 1,26 vcore for X46 Multi. ONLY X264.....rrrrrrrh


Cinebench doesn't even count as a stress test. x264 is more intensive than all the others anyways. IMO if you can't pass x264 second test once, you're bound to get Bsods in gaming when you play something like BF3 or Crysis 3.

My own personal chess test is most likely harder to pass than Fritz, as that Fritz is simply a benchmark. Stockfish 4 overnight? That's an 8-12 hour benchmark.

Stability is so ugh.

UGHHHHHH.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alxx*
> 
> I want to contribute my experiences with X264 Benchmark.
> First my 4,5 settings
> 1,22 vcore i can do Handbrake, cinebench, Games, no crashes at all for 6 weeks now.
> 1,245 vcore for Prime avx 27.9 1344K test
> 1,81 Vrin seems to be optimal, lower crashes 124, higher crashes 124. llc high so far.
> 1,13 for x39 Vring seems to be the best, lower I think I also got 124. Higher would be unstable as well.
> 
> Tested 4,5 Ghz x264 with 1,22 vcore, would crash in first run shortly after beginning the second test. Error 101 tested this repeatedly.
> Raised vcore then to 1.24, x 264 would pass 2 runs with two tests each. Stopped then, had no more time.
> 
> Yesterday tested x264 at multi x46 but no success.
> Vcore 1,255-1,3
> Vrin 1,85-89 1,87 seems best. llc high or standard makes no difference tested with 1,84-1.89.
> Vring x39 1,13-1,15 1,135 seems best
> SA IOA/D +0,0 would crash + 02,03,02 lasted longer + 05,06, 05 no difference as 02,03,02
> It will crash first run in second test. And System will frreze and then I have to reset. Error always 101...
> 
> The weird thing is at x45, by just raising vcore 0.02 helped to eliminate 101 and System passed two runs two tests.
> X46 even raising + 0.045 vcore did not help. System would crash first test second run. System freezed and Error always 101.
> 
> So my Error with x46 is always 101 now. Needs further testing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If someone has an Idea to stabilize x264 benchmark with x46 enlighten me..


101 is down to ring i think. Try running like 1.27vcore~1.83vrin 1.25 ring and a couple uncore multi's. If it works, fall back. I dunno what kind of load vrin's you'd see so hard to say any kind of exact number, but seems like you might be going a little bit unneccesarily high which could hurt


----------



## BoredErica

I just don't agree with Vring.

Firstly when you're testing core stability simply manually set ring to x34 so it's out of the way.

What happens if you still get 101? Then 101 isn't ring.

I'm looking for somebody with MSI mobo, preferbly a gaming series mobo.

I'm going to purposefully decrease Vring to an unstable level next time to test what bsod.


----------



## Alxx

I will do some more testing with uncore x33 or else because it is 4670K. I set uncore x34 it will rise to x40. Also going to watch Vrin under load.
Probably needs more Vcore + something else.... I won't give up.

Thank You


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> I just don't agree with Vring.
> 
> Firstly when you're testing core stability simply manually set ring to x34 so it's out of the way.
> 
> What happens if you still get 101? Then 101 isn't ring.


At 46x/44x i'm rock solid stable with 1.24 ring. At 47x/44x with 1.24 ring and a large vcore+vrin step i see instability very quickly (101's) that is gone with 1.3 ring.

Explain

I'm not saying i'm right, the only people i've seen without issues at high core clocks though were using like 1.3 ring, and i think it might be neccesary to raise it when pushing vcore and/or VRIN up


----------



## Doug2507

101 is not vring. I've had loads of 101's going up to 5.0ghz and vring has been left on [email protected] the whole time.


----------



## Cyro999

What would you put it down to? VRIN is related to Ring, and i'm not sure where else to put the blame


----------



## byardz

101 is Vring.

To confirm this, lower your uncore voltage to a really low level and run a stress test.

You will see 101 pop everytime.


----------



## darkadi

Has someone an idea what bsod 9c mean?
Thanks for help.


----------



## IronAge

you will rather see system restart without BSOD when VRING is too low and VRIN has been adjusted accordingly.


----------



## IronAge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkadi*
> 
> Has someone an idea what bsod 9c mean?
> Thanks for help.


increase analog and digital i/o voltage (=VTT)


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alxx*
> 
> I will do some more testing with uncore x33 or else because it is 4670K. I set uncore x34 it will rise to x40. Also going to watch Vrin under load.
> Probably needs more Vcore + something else.... I won't give up.
> 
> Thank You


Try increasing VRIN. I can get my system to throw 101s by lowering the VRIN on otherwise stable overclocks. Lowering Vcore or Vring generates 124 errors for me.

I wonder if what we are seeing with this is different parts of the chip being weak, and that being the cause for so many different errors. Maybe one chip has a relatively bad VRM, and so it is susceptible to VRIN, while another chip may have a bad ring bus, which makes it susceptible to Vring voltages. There is just too much variability in what causes what error for different people to make any sense out of it.


----------



## byardz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Try increasing VRIN. I can get my system to throw 101s by lowering the VRIN on otherwise stable overclocks. Lowering Vcore or Vring generates 124 errors for me.
> 
> I wonder if what we are seeing with this is different parts of the chip being weak, and that being the cause for so many different errors. Maybe one chip has a relatively bad VRM, and so it is susceptible to VRIN, while another chip may have a bad ring bus, which makes it susceptible to Vring voltages. There is just too much variability in what causes what error for different people to make any sense out of it.


Vring generates only 101
Vcore is 124
Vrin can be either 124 or 101 (put this at a low voltage and run a test multiple times, the error will alternate between 101 or 124)

This is noted after 3 months of continuous testing.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *byardz*
> 
> Vring generates only 101


Nope. Vring can also generate 124 errors. I've also tested it extensively since June, and I spent several hours just last week working on increasing my uncore and I was getting 124 errors aplenty as I played with Vring.


----------



## IronAge

you gotto adjust VRIN accordingly when you change vcore or vring.

when you dont do this you will run into 101 sooner or later

you increase/decrease vcore or vring you gotto increase/decrease vrin as well

all is tied together ... thats what makes it a PITA or a challenge ... depends on point of view.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Vrin can be either 124 or 101


VRIN and ratio's between it and vcore or ring are connected pretty tightly i think it can cause problems with anything. I've seen 124's on the ring when close to stable (edging down from 1.18 to 1.17 for example) but at higher clocks it's been entirely hard lock system, or 101 - often with hard lock halfway through crash dump, for ring instability


----------



## Alxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> I wonder if what we are seeing with this is different parts of the chip being weak, and that being the cause for so many different errors. Maybe one chip has a relatively bad VRM, and so it is susceptible to VRIN, while another chip may have a bad ring bus, which makes it susceptible to Vring voltages. There is just too much variability in what causes what error for different people to make any sense out of it.


I think this is certainly a point there.
Don't know what causes error 101, but with this x264 benchmark and 4,5 Ghz for me it was like this:
1,22 Vcore
1,13 ring
1,81 Vccin/Vrin freezed generated error 101.
Only raised Vcore to 1,24v and I could pass x264. So in that case error 101 solution was raising vcore. I would consider my Vrin and Vring setting quite optimal for 4,5 Ghz.

I checked to pass x264 @4,6 Ghz with very low uncore x33 and x35 same thing, still System Freeze and Error 101.
Tried this with 1,29 Vcore same thing. Maybe my chip really needs much more vcore for 46 multi to be stable in x264, just don't know yet...


----------



## Doug2507

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> What would you put it down to? VRIN is related to Ring, and i'm not sure where else to put the blame


VRIN i agree with but it's 100% not VRING. I've proven this myself by leaving VRING at 1.15v the whole time i've been clocking the core and throwing up 101's.


----------



## Chomuco

4770k @ 44 , 1.210v http://gyazo.com/565074edf1fcbb3b1b0f43a8c6715ecc.png


----------



## Chomuco

/haswell

http://gyazo.com/6557502faa8a8797dfd5c33f45f9a7d3.gif



http://gyazo.com/b2d3251440ccc4cfd5befde46f4b0194.png


----------



## Doug2507

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alxx*
> 
> I think this is certainly a point there.
> Don't know what causes error 101, but with this x264 benchmark and 4,5 Ghz for me it was like this:
> 1,22 Vcore
> 1,13 ring
> 1,81 Vccin/Vrin freezed generated error 101.
> Only raised Vcore to 1,24v and I could pass x264. So in that case error 101 solution was raising vcore. I would consider my Vrin and Vring setting quite optimal for 4,5 Ghz.
> 
> I checked to pass x264 with very low uncore x33 and x35 same thing, still System Freeze and Error 101.
> Tried this with 1,29 Vcore same thing. Maybe my chip really needs much more vcore for 46 multi to be stable in x264, just don't know yet...


Vring has nothing to do with the core clock.

What uncore multi did you have set when you passed x264?

Did you bring up vring when you changed to x33, pass x264, set uncore to x35 then bring up vring again?

From my experience i'd set vring to 1.15v, leave your uncore at x33 (4670k?), change to next core multi up, increase vcore by .005v, run from current stable vrin up to 1.9-2.0v, if not stable drop vrin back down, increase core by .005v then try again. You will find stability doing this then can fine tune voltages if you wish when you settle on a specific core multi.

One of the key things when using x264 i've found (and what makes it so useful) is to watch it! It'll give you an idea of whats working and whats not due to the run/pass count and % indicator.


----------



## Alxx

http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-thread-with-statistics/3470#post_20921312

That is my Problem. You can read what I set








4,5 (uncore x39)pass, 4,6 (uncore x39)no pass error 101....


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug2507*
> 
> VRIN i agree with but it's 100% not VRING. I've proven this myself by leaving VRING at 1.15v the whole time i've been clocking the core and throwing up 101's.


Intriguing, ty


----------



## Doug2507

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alxx*
> 
> I want to contribute my experiences with X264 Benchmark.
> First my 4,5 settings
> 1,22 vcore i can do Handbrake, cinebench, Games, no crashes at all for 6 weeks now.
> 1,245 vcore for Prime avx 27.9 1344K test
> 1,81 Vrin seems to be optimal, lower crashes 124, higher crashes 124. llc high so far.
> 1,13 for x39 Vring seems to be the best, lower I think I also got 124. Higher would be unstable as well.
> 
> Tested 4,5 Ghz x264 with 1,22 vcore, would crash in first run shortly after beginning the second test. Error 101 tested this repeatedly.
> Raised vcore then to 1.24, x 264 would pass 2 runs with two tests each. Stopped then, had no more time.
> 
> Yesterday tested x264 at multi x46 but no success.
> Vcore 1,255-1,3
> Vrin 1,85-89 1,87 seems best. llc high or standard makes no difference tested with 1,84-1.89.
> Vring x39 1,13-1,15 1,135 seems best
> SA IOA/D +0,0 would crash + 02,03,02 lasted longer + 05,06, 05 no difference as 02,03,02
> It will crash first run in second test. And System will frreze and then I have to reset. Error always 101...
> 
> The weird thing is at x45, by just raising vcore 0.02 helped to eliminate 101 and System passed two runs two tests.
> X46 even raising + 0.045 vcore did not help. System would crash first test second run. System freezed and Error always 101.
> 
> So my Error with x46 is always 101 now. Needs further testing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If someone has an Idea to stabilize x264 benchmark with x46 enlighten me..


LEAVE UNCORE DOWN TILL CORE IS STABLE. Is this with a 4670k or 4770k?

Let x264 do all 4 runs. Once it successfully passes run XTU bench for further fine tuning. It'll drop cores if it's still not stable and this can be good for fine tuning VRIN. After that try an 9hr pass with XTU stress. If it passes then the core is rock solid (IMO - rock solid for every day/gaming but it'll fail P95) and move onto the next core multi.

Adjust core/vrin like i mentioned in the previous post and you'll find out if you can get the next multi up stable. There's only two things that'll put an end to clocking it, temp's and voltage. Obviously temp can be reduced with better cooling, water, delid etc but if you have good temps and hit whatever voltage you deem to be maximum then thats the end of it.


----------



## Doug2507

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Intriguing, ty


Thinking about it, it could be both but not specific to one or the other...? Guess it would be simple enough to check. Leave everything on default which will be 100% stable on anything, throw one up/down till unstable, record voltage/BSOD, do the same with the other, record voltage/BSOD, throw them both off, check BSOD. Easy enough to do with core/vrin as well. If someone's stuck for something to do...









Anyway, todays effort....

The good - 5.0ghz, x264 & 9hr 15min XTU stable.









The bad - One dead OCZ Vector sys. drive with all screenshots on it.







Ironically it died when i was trying to boot back in to copy all software to an external HDD. It was throwing up errors galore so was going to get a fresh install. One reboot too late!

Rig's now undergoing surgery to get some H2O in it. Should have a Sammy Pro turning up tomorrow to replace the Vector and should have it back up and running tomorrow night.









*EDIT - 101, it is related to BOTH vring & vrin but not specific to either. Once i hit 5.0 stable i started to bring uncore up from [email protected] I couldn't get anything stable all the way up to 1.4vring with 101's the whole way. x264 would fail on 1st run, second pass every time..... miffed. Unless my failing SSD had anything to do with it. Must......test....more!!


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jason7890*
> 
> Finally someone using Fritz Chess.Hows its reliability for you?Are you stble in day to day gaming and tyhe like?
> 
> Try upping VRIN and see if you can lower vcore as you go.


I first post/boot. Open a browser. Run Fritz 10x. Open Steam. Run Borderlands 2. Run Battlefield 3. Then run BF 3 while running Borderlands 2 in the background. I record my screen for 10 mins using Camtasia then encode/render it. At this voltage I'm not gonna Linpack stress test. No way--I previously had. I downloaded the Intel XTU and I'll add that in.

Day to day I've been good for like a week. But I have absolutely no idea what any of these settings do. I'm grasping at straws here.

I watched this
Quote:


> http://youtu.be/djcI1-ZW8a4


video and I'm gonna try his method. Delidding tomorrow or Sunday then it's : Do or die. 4.6 GHz or bust.

*Edit @ Darkwizzie*: Yeah but, no bones about it. Coming from a Q6600 I ran at 1.905 GHz (until it started to degrade) I can't complain. This 4670k is miles faster. A 4.5 4670k is no slouch but, I may start saving up for a 4770k. If I kill this 4670 delidding I'll buy 1 outright. I'm just looking for enough speed to last me ~3 years. I'm not done...not by a longshot--I'll go ultra water if I have to.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> At 46x/44x i'm rock solid stable with 1.24 ring. At 47x/44x with 1.24 ring and a large vcore+vrin step i see instability very quickly (101's) that is gone with 1.3 ring.
> 
> Explain
> 
> I'm not saying i'm right, the only people i've seen without issues at high core clocks though were using like 1.3 ring, and i think it might be neccesary to raise it when pushing vcore and/or VRIN up


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *byardz*
> 
> 101 is Vring.
> 
> To confirm this, lower your uncore voltage to a really low level and run a stress test.
> 
> You will see 101 pop everytime.


And yet, I was at stock ring bus with 1.3v Vring. Still got 101. Tries 1.25v, still 101.

Explain.

Since we have people with different answers either somebody is seriously wrong in their testing or chips are giving out different bsods from chip to chip.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> I first post/boot. Open a browser. Run Fritz 10x. Open Steam. Run Borderlands 2. Run Battlefield 3. Then run BF 3 while running Borderlands 2 in the background. I record my screen for 10 mins using Camtasia then encode/render it. At this voltage I'm not gonna Linpack stress test. No way--I previously had. I downloaded the Intel XTU and I'll add that in.
> 
> Day to day I've been good for like a week. But I have absolutely no idea what any of these settings do. I'm grasping at straws here.
> 
> I watched this
> video and I'm gonna try his method. Delidding tomorrow or Sunday then it's : Do or die. 4.6 GHz or bust.
> 
> *Edit @ Darkwizzie*: Yeah but, no bones about it. Coming from a Q6600 I ran at 1.905 GHz (until it started to degrade) I can't complain. This 4670k is miles faster. A 4.5 4670k is no slouch but, I may start saving up for a 4770k. If I kill this 4670 delidding I'll buy 1 outright. I'm just looking for enough speed to last me ~3 years. I'm not done...not by a longshot--I'll go ultra water if I have to.


If you're that much into performance, if you can still exchange the chip you might have better results.

In related news, I just passed 9 hours of Stockfish on my new settings! w00t!


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> And yet, I was at stock ring bus with 1.3v Vring. Still got 101. Tries 1.25v, still 101.
> Explain.
> 
> Since we have people with different answers either somebody is seriously wrong in their testing or chips are giving out different bsods from chip to chip.


Haswell is a particular mistress with quad-polar tendencies.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Haswell is a particular mistress with quad-polar tendencies.


I'll double check Vring on my own chip. I'll report back in a bit.

I think bsod codes are very fuzzy with Haswell as already evidenced but just look at my 9c... Nobody else is getting it. It only appears when doing 4.6ghz. Appears with 1600, 1866, 800. Appears with stock or 1.55v. If it's still the ram I'm not sure how to fix this.


----------



## BoredErica

I got 124 from low Vring.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> *snip*


I bought it from The EGG. Can I exchange it? *Doubtful*

If I can get 4.6 at good temps [under 1.4 vcore] (I'll go water if I have to, a Raystorm kit) I'll be happy with it. I'm an average Joe with an average job so, I want the current best, and, I'd like at least 3 years out of it. Delidding is super risky but, from what I've seen, it's totally worth the risk. It's a risk I'm willing to take for BF4 and Mirror's Edge when it comes out.









Haswell and Z87 are just so new, between OCN, XS and YouTube I'm crazy confused.

Under water I'm sure I can get the 4.6 under 1.4 vcore :


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> I bought it from The EGG. Can I exchange it? *Doubtful*
> 
> If I can get 4.6 at good temps [under 1.4 vcore] (I'll go water if I have to, a Raystorm kit) I'll be happy with it. I'm an average Joe with an average job so, I want the current best, and, I'd like at least 3 years out of it. Delidding is super risky but, from what I've seen, it's totally worth the risk. It's a risk I'm willing to take for BF4 and Mirror's Edge when it comes out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haswell and Z87 are just so new, between OCN, XS and YouTube I'm crazy confused.
> 
> Under water I'm sure I can get the 4.6 under 1.4 vcore :
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That extra 100mhz core won't make the difference though. I mean, I am still doing some chess nowadays, and it's basically a chess benchmark and I can barely tell the difference.

You can try to forego delid right now by simply using x264 to bench. I'm on D14 and I was fine using x264 to stress @ a good, 1.4 volts no problem, with 80C peak I think it was. x264 is no slouch either as a test.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> That extra 100mhz core won't make the difference though. I mean, I am still doing some chess nowadays, and it's basically a chess benchmark and I can barely tell the difference.
> 
> You can try to forego delid right now by simply using x264 to bench. I'm on D14 and I was fine using x264 to stress @ a good, 1.4 volts no problem, with 80C peak I think it was. x264 is no slouch either as a test.


I'll try that bench.







+ a Rep for always being so active/helpful in this thread. Meh, make it 2 Reps. You deserve them, bro.

100 MHz may not make a diff to the naked eye but, this is OCN...and I have the bug...It's what I want. 4.6 GHz safe and stable---I won't even think of upgrading for at least 3 years if I can get it. It's been a good year, so, this is the one time the "budget guy" *cheap guy*, on OCN is willing to roll with the big dawgs









All this Haswell info is just so confusing to me. Confusingly different from 775. But I'm grateful to you and everyone that contributes here for the info I find here.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> I'll try that bench.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> + a Rep for always being so active/helpful in this thread. Meh, make it 2 Reps. You deserve them, bro.
> 
> 100 MHz may not make a diff to the naked eye but, this is OCN...and I have the bug...It's what I want. 4.6 GHz safe and stable---I won't even think of upgrading for at least 3 years if I can get it. It's been a good year, so, this is the one time the "budget guy" *cheap guy*, on OCN is willing to roll with the big dawgs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All this Haswell info is just so confusing to me. Confusingly different from 775. But I'm grateful to you and everyone that contributes here for the info I find here.


Lol, thanks for the rep.










Good luck.


----------



## semnon

Hello,

I have a 4770K and set the core voltage to 1.184 (manual mode) at 43x100 and in CPU-Z it's reporting as expected, but when running ROG RealBench and Prime95, the voltage fluctuates between 1.184 and 1.200. What does that mean? I didn't think the voltage was supposed to go beyond that what you set in manual mode?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semnon*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I have a 4770K and set the core voltage to 1.184 (manual mode) at 43x100 and in CPU-Z it's reporting as expected, but when running ROG RealBench and Prime95, the voltage fluctuates between 1.184 and 1.200. What does that mean? I didn't think the voltage was supposed to go beyond that what you set in manual mode?


Already noted in the guide. It's a behavior we've noticed over testing, it's hard to tell if it's actually CPU drawing more than you set or the reading being inaccurate. That is why the results column has "VID" and "Vcore" entries just in case.


----------



## darkelixa

Got my i5 4670k and mainboard running all nice and smoothly again , at the stock clocks Is it normal for longer video cards, ( i have a 770gtx 2gb) to sag a little in the slot to the right? its about 3-6mm i would say of sag. This wouldnt damage the mainboard pci-e slot would it ?


----------



## semnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Already noted in the guide. It's a behavior we've noticed over testing, it's hard to tell if it's actually CPU drawing more than you set or the reading being inaccurate. That is why the results column has "VID" and "Vcore" entries just in case.


Thanks. I bumped up the voltage to 1.200 and got the same result; it fluctuated .016V.

How would you interpret stability if I can run ROG RealBench for 8 hours without fail and Prime95 crashes my computer after 20 min.?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkelixa*
> 
> Got my i5 4670k and mainboard running all nice and smoothly again , at the stock clocks Is it normal for longer video cards, ( i have a 770gtx 2gb) to sag a little in the slot to the right? its about 3-6mm i would say of sag. This wouldnt damage the mainboard pci-e slot would it ?


Yeah.  Hope it has a backplate... Mine is the same. Bad.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semnon*
> 
> Thanks. I bumped up the voltage to 1.200 and got the same result; it fluctuated .016V.
> 
> How would you interpret stability if I can run ROG RealBench for 8 hours without fail and Prime95 crashes my computer after 20 min.?


I've never used ROG RealBench. I think crash in 20 minutes is no stable enough for Prime. I'm a x264 convert. If you pass stage 2 3 times in a row you're pretty stable.

Once again though, how stable is stable enough is up to you.


----------



## darkelixa

So its not safe to have the card like that?

http://www.gigabyte.com.au/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4629#ov

thats the video card there


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkelixa*
> 
> So its not safe to have the card like that?
> 
> http://www.gigabyte.com.au/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4629#ov
> 
> thats the video card there


I think it's ok, it's just not ideal.


----------



## darkelixa

How do you stop them sagging when they are so long and heavy?


----------



## BoredErica

I heard if you get a backplate it might help. I dunno tbh. Maybe if you turn your computer sideways.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkelixa*
> 
> So its not safe to have the card like that?
> 
> http://www.gigabyte.com.au/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4629#ov
> 
> thats the video card there


''

Video card sag is definitely a problem, but when it becomes an issue is unclear. For some people the video card could fail after 2+ years or the motherboard PCI-E slot could break itself. I'd try to tighten up any screws you can. Surprisingly the 780 Classified doesn't sag that much, and it is freaking huge. 11 inches long and 5 inches wide. I didn't buy the backplate for it because I knew I was going to put the EK waterblock on it. Not sure if I am going to use that block now, though. Doesn't cover the memory VRMs. :/

Anyway, after that tangent. You should be fine, but I would definitely tighten the front plate (assuming it has one as it should for that style of cooler) I would also reseat it every so often and make sure it is sitting straight still.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> ''
> 
> Video card sag is definitely a problem, but when it becomes an issue is unclear. For some people the video card could fail after 2+ years or the motherboard PCI-E slot could break itself. I'd try to tighten up any screws you can. Surprisingly the 780 Classified doesn't sag that much, and it is freaking huge. 11 inches long and 5 inches wide. I didn't buy the backplate for it because I knew I was going to put the EK waterblock on it. Not sure if I am going to use that block now, though. Doesn't cover the memory VRMs. :/
> 
> Anyway, after that tangent. You should be fine, but I would definitely tighten the front plate (assuming it has one as it should for that style of cooler) I would also reseat it every so often and make sure it is sitting straight still.


Let's just put a plastic cynlinder, kind of a like a column or a post to hold it up, give it support.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Let's just put a plastic cynlinder, kind of a like a column or a post to hold it up, give it support.


I've seen people do it before with multiple cards that are sagging. They were using waterblocks, so it wasn't an issue for them because of the lack of fans on the card. Depending on how you do it, it can look really awesome, too!


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I've seen people do it before with multiple cards that are sagging. They were using waterblocks, so it wasn't an issue for them because of the lack of fans on the card. Depending on how you do it, it can look really awesome, too!


Yea, I'll now grab the nearest cylinder I can find that fits.


----------



## darkelixa

Quick pictures of my case


----------



## BoredErica

My setup.
I have dust filters covering the openings. trying to keep my dust out. It gets dusty.

Is there like a dust hepa air filtration thingy that doesn't cost a million bucks?


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semnon*
> 
> Thanks. I bumped up the voltage to 1.200 and got the same result; it fluctuated .016V.


Yep, seems like they all go up about 0.02 under load. Probably LLC in the FIVR.


----------



## BoredErica

I HAVE TO WORK ON THAT CABLE MANAGEMENT MANG.

And prevent ALL dust!!! Not good enough!!!


----------



## darkelixa

Looks like your card has the same sort of sag as mine?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkelixa*
> 
> Looks like your card has the same sort of sag as mine?


Like I said, gonna fix it by randomly adding a support pillar.

Step 1: Find said pillar.

Step 2: Profit


----------



## jameyscott

@darkwizzle http://www.amazon.com/b?ie=UTF8&node=510192 Don't know your definition of cheap, but one of those with good reviews would be a good option. You would only need a small one and keep it near the case. I plan on getting an expensive one that is really quiet for my office when I move. The quieter the better in my case. (pun intended) I going to have to have one because I won't have any filters because all my fans will be covered up with rads and I'd rather not have to take apart my watercooling every few weeks to clean out the dust.

And yes, dat cable management mang... dat cable management. You gotta do what you gotta do, though. Some cases just do not have the option for great cable management like this.

 This isn't even as good as it is now, but I'll be changing to pure watercooling once I get the gpu blocks and res/pump combo.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> @darkwizzle http://www.amazon.com/b?ie=UTF8&node=510192 Don't know your definition of cheap, but one of those with good reviews would be a good option. You would only need a small one and keep it near the case. I plan on getting an expensive one that is really quiet for my office when I move. The quieter the better in my case. (pun intended) I going to have to have one because I won't have any filters because all my fans will be covered up with rads and I'd rather not have to take apart my watercooling every few weeks to clean out the dust.
> 
> And yes, dat cable management mang... dat cable management. You gotta do what you gotta do, though. Some cases just do not have the option for great cable management like this.
> 
> This isn't even as good as it is now, but I'll be changing to pure watercooling once I get the gpu blocks and res/pump combo.


Meh, I'm lazy and I honestly dunno how to fix some of the issues because the Asus Xonar STX requires the molex cable, and that is a long cable, a pure abomination.

Hopefully there's a good spot for the GPU that doesn't hit my interior intake fan on the bottom of the case which I added and doesn't hit the sound card. Prolly there is though.

Am I going to be tied down to changing filters? :'( Wish it were washable like my magnetic dust filters. That thing would remove ALL dust?


----------



## jameyscott

Custom cables mate. That's all I can say about that.

I'm going to have to find a solution for my dust problem. I'm hoping the new house isn't as dusty, though. I've got the problem of my cats though. They wont stay out of my office.


As you can see, he's pretty comfy.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Custom cables mate. That's all I can say about that.
> 
> I'm going to have to find a solution for my dust problem. I'm hoping the new house isn't as dusty, though. I've got the problem of my cats though. They wont stay out of my office.
> 
> 
> As you can see, he's pretty comfy.


Meow.

Things are bound to get dusty... it's all human skin... as long as you plan on staying in that room...


----------



## DxTrEm3Fx

Great post! I'll be using your guide as well.


----------



## byardz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I just don't agree with Vring.
> 
> Firstly when you're testing core stability simply manually set ring to x34 so it's out of the way.
> What happens if you still get 101? Then 101 isn't ring.
> 
> I'm looking for somebody with MSI mobo, preferbly a gaming series mobo.
> 
> I'm going to purposefully decrease Vring to an unstable level next time to test what bsod.


Have you done this yet?


----------



## Jodiuh

...subbed...


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *byardz*
> 
> Have you done this yet?


Yea. I saw 124 and 9c. Again I'm one of the few who gets 9c.

I still feel my experience at least on my computer shows 101 is Vccin problem or at least Vccin related.


----------



## EarlZ

What does the 9C point to ?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> What does the 9C point to ?


Both Forceman and Cyro pointed straight to ram, but I've done all I can to test everything, no evidence it's ram related in my case. I've tried Memtest, no flaws even overclocked. If my ram really is defective it makes no sense I can hit 2133 10-11-10 with 4.5ghz overclock on CPU, but I Bsod 9c as soon as I go to 4.6ghz, EVEN AFTER I put the ram back to 1600 and relaxed timings. Even tried DDR3-800. No dice. This ONLY occurs when going for that 4.6ghz overclock. At my 4,5ghz profile I'm rock solid.

Frankly I'm not 100% sure, that's why I'm looking for somebody with MSI z87 G45 mobo, or Gd65, it's sorta similar.

BTW, when I went 2200 on my ram and OC wasn't stable, I never got 9c, I got 50 bsod.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Both Forceman and Cyro pointed straight to ram, but I've done all I can to test everything, no evidence it's ram related in my case. I've tried Memtest, no flaws even overclocked. If my ram really is defective it makes no sense I can hit 2133 10-11-10 with 4.5ghz overclock on CPU, but I Bsod 9c as soon as I go to 4.6ghz, EVEN AFTER I put the ram back to 1600 and relaxed timings. Even tried DDR3-800. No dice. This ONLY occurs when going for that 4.6ghz overclock. At my 4,5ghz profile I'm rock solid.
> 
> Frankly I'm not 100% sure, that's why I'm looking for somebody with MSI z87 G45 mobo, or Gd65, it's sorta similar.
> 
> BTW, when I went 2200 on my ram and OC wasn't stable, I never got 9c, I got 50 bsod.


I'll let you know once I get the wife's rig up and running.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I'll let you know once I get the wife's rig up and running.


With your 'ze cube' PC?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> With your 'ze cube' PC?


Nope, the Ze Cube is mine. It has a ASUS MAXIMUS VI HERO, in it now along with a 4770k. Once I can use the Intel Tuning plan on the 4670k and RMA the G45, I'll be building a rig for my wife.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Nope, the Ze Cube is mine. It has a ASUS MAXIMUS VI HERO, in it now along with a 4770k. Once I can use the Intel Tuning plan on the 4670k and RMA the G45, I'll be building a rig for my wife.


Ahh, I see. Kewl.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Ahh, I see. Kewl.


It'll also have a monitor on my desk with a wireless keyboard and mouse that allows me to off load video editing to it.







May not be as good for video editing for the 4770k, but there is no way my wife is getting to use this while I would be using a 4670k.


----------



## drserk

i have a 4770k and i wanna oc. there is watercooling for it. (480monsta+360mm ut60 rads+koolance 380i cpu block)

mobo: MSI Mpower Max bios v1.4
CPU Model: 4770k
Core Multiplier: 45
CPU VID: 1.210 + 0.015offset
Vcore: 1.224
Uncore Multiplier: 35
Uncore Voltage: 1.090
Cooling Solution: custom water cooling (koolance 380i block + 480monsta rad+ 360mm ut60 rad>>all push+pull)
Stability Test: 6 hours with prime95
Batch Number: L311B516
Ram Speed: XMP profile 1

and core temps are 90-92C. so high, arent they ?



only thing about cpu block is silver-nickel corosion that is being when i have 2600k


----------



## darkadi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Both Forceman and Cyro pointed straight to ram, but I've done all I can to test everything, no evidence it's ram related in my case. I've tried Memtest, no flaws even overclocked. If my ram really is defective it makes no sense I can hit 2133 10-11-10 with 4.5ghz overclock on CPU, but I Bsod 9c as soon as I go to 4.6ghz, EVEN AFTER I put the ram back to 1600 and relaxed timings. Even tried DDR3-800. No dice. This ONLY occurs when going for that 4.6ghz overclock. At my 4,5ghz profile I'm rock solid.
> 
> Frankly I'm not 100% sure, that's why I'm looking for somebody with MSI z87 G45 mobo, or Gd65, it's sorta similar.
> 
> BTW, when I went 2200 on my ram and OC wasn't stable, I never got 9c, I got 50 bsod.


I have the same issue to hit 4.7GHz. Everything below is rock solid, but when I get 4.7 it gives 9c or 101 bsods during x264 bench.








It doesn't matter of what volt I put, wheter it is 1.4 or 1.5. I've tried playing with I/O analog and digital with no success.
For now I stick to [email protected] v but I would love to get higher cause my custom LC solution maintain temps under 90C during linx with avx2 stress test at 1.45 v.


----------



## BoredErica

*BEFORE*



*AFTER*



Looks better but look at the other side of my computer.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkadi*
> 
> I have the same issue to hit 4.7GHz. Everything below is rock solid, but when I get 4.7 it gives 9c or 101 bsods during x264 bench.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't matter of what volt I put, wheter it is 1.4 or 1.5. I've tried playing with I/O analog and digital with no success.
> For now I stick to [email protected] v but I would love to get higher cause my custom LC solution maintain temps under 90C during linx with avx2 stress test at 1.45 v.


Interesting so a nonMSI mobo with 9c!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drserk*
> 
> i have a 4770k and i wanna oc. there is watercooling for it. (480monsta+360mm ut60 rads+koolance 380i cpu block)
> 
> mobo: MSI Mpower Max bios v1.4
> CPU Model: 4770k
> Core Multiplier: 45
> CPU VID: 1.210 + 0.015offset
> Vcore: 1.224
> Uncore Multiplier: 35
> Uncore Voltage: 1.090
> Cooling Solution: custom water cooling (koolance 380i block + 480monsta rad+ 360mm ut60 rad>>all push+pull)
> Stability Test: 6 hours with prime95
> Batch Number: L311B516
> Ram Speed: XMP profile 1
> 
> and core temps are 90-92C. so high, arent they ?
> 
> 
> 
> only thing about cpu block is silver-nickel corosion that is being when i have 2600k


That is interestingly high. Can you try x264 bench instead though? Because I don't use Prime personally, and the latest prime is also hotter than the 27.9 version. Whereas if you use x264 bench, you know the highest temperatures you will ever hit realistically, and the test is strict as well.

http://www.techarp.com/showarticle.aspx?artno=520


----------



## darkelixa

Nice work dark!

How hot is haswell supposed to be?

In bios it says my idle temp is 40 degrees while in windows mode it says my idle is 31 degrees

The max I have seen the cpu get up to is 62 using intel burn test.

Does this mean I need to reapply the thermal compound or are these normal temps?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkelixa*
> 
> Nice work dark!
> 
> How hot is haswell supposed to be?
> 
> In bios it says my idle temp is 40 degrees while in windows mode it says my idle is 31 degrees
> 
> The max I have seen the cpu get up to is 62 using intel burn test.
> 
> Does this mean I need to reapply the thermal compound or are these normal temps?


Well first of all, IBT is a very hot program, notoriously hot. Second, you didn't list your settings. And third, I don't use IBT personally so I'm not as familiar.


----------



## darkelixa

I am using the stock speed of the i5 4670k


----------



## t0tum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drserk*
> 
> i have a 4770k and i wanna oc. there is watercooling for it. (480monsta+360mm ut60 rads+koolance 380i cpu block)
> 
> mobo: MSI Mpower Max bios v1.4
> CPU Model: 4770k
> Core Multiplier: 45
> CPU VID: 1.210 + 0.015offset
> Vcore: 1.224
> Uncore Multiplier: 35
> Uncore Voltage: 1.090
> Cooling Solution: custom water cooling (koolance 380i block + 480monsta rad+ 360mm ut60 rad>>all push+pull)
> Stability Test: 6 hours with prime95
> Batch Number: L311B516
> Ram Speed: XMP profile 1
> 
> and core temps are 90-92C. so high, arent they ?


Totally normal with this version of prime. Most hit 100 C° at that clock on AVX2 which is about the same as FMA3. And props for running this version of prime, its the hardest one to pass.


----------



## BoredErica

Too lazy to change settings and remove adaptive to get new prime to test. My guide noted that I got 80C at 1.2 to 1.25v using 27.9 Prime.


----------



## darkelixa

So those temps of mine are fine?


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkelixa*
> 
> So those temps of mine are fine?


Your temps are fine. The BIOS temp is almost always higher because all the power saving features aren't active in the BIOS, and 62C for IBT is fine.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkelixa*
> 
> So those temps of mine are fine?


Unless you're going to test Prime 27.9 at my voltages or try x264, I won't know.

All these benchmarks vary in temps so much, I don't want to BS some answer when I don't know for sure.

^kk Nvm, just saw post above me. Ninjaed.


----------



## t0tum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Too lazy to change settings and remove adaptive to get new prime to test. My guide noted that I got 80C at 1.2 to 1.25v using 27.9 Prime.


I urge you to try it. 2.81 is very sensitive for right SA/IOD and VRIN values that otherwise would seem placebo on most stability tests. And btw you have D14 which will keep your chip safe!


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t0tum*
> 
> I urge you to try it. 2.81 is very sensitive for right SA/IOD and VRIN values that otherwise would seem placebo on most stability tests. And btw you have D14 which will keep your chip safe!


Only problem is I'm on 1.4v right now.


----------



## Alxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> What does the 9C point to ?


I had 9c error with x264 @4,6Ghz and could eliminate it by raising Sa IO A/D a bit. I only touched Sa IO A/D nothing else. After that it would throw 101 again.
For 4,5 Ghz I dont have to touch SA IO A/D at all.

For me to get better x264 results, I raised Vrin from 1,86 to 1,9 and Vring 1,13 to 1,18. This brings the best results @4,6 GHZ so far. But still 101 error, run 2 36%.
Need to do further testing. (I simply just don't want to bump up vcore too much)


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alxx*
> 
> I had 9c error with x264 @4,6Ghz and could eliminate it by raising Sa IO A/D a bit. I only touched Sa IO A/D nothing else. After that it would throw 101 again.
> For 4,5 Ghz I dont have to touch SA IO A/D at all.
> 
> For me to get better x264 results, I raised Vrin from 1,86 to 1,9 and Vring 1,13 to 1,18. This brings the best results @4,6 GHZ so far. But still 101 error, run 2 36%.
> Need to do further testing. (I simply just don't want to bump up vcore too much)


How much offset did you add?

I'm not even sure what's safe. I'm doing +0.135


----------



## Alxx

First I tried SA 0.015 IOA 0.025 IOD 0.020
Ended up SA 0.08 IOA 0.09 IOD 0.085
I did test 3-4 different setting in increments.. Maybe I can lower last setting.
Plus 0.135 is probably too much but safe. I was told by people with stable 5 GHZ 2400 Ram they need something like 0.03 .0.035 0.03. Analog higher than Digital. They also said too high or too low will get unstable.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alxx*
> 
> First I tried SA 0.015 IOA 0.025 IOD 0.020
> Ended up SA 0.08 IOA 0.09 IOD 0.085
> I did test 3-4 different setting in increments.. Maybe I can lower last setting.
> Plus 0.135 is probably too much but safe. I was told by people with stable 5 GHZ 2400 Ram they need something like 0.03 .0.035 0.03. Analog higher than Digital. They also said too high or too low will get unstable.


It's too painful to sit down and record how long it takes for x264 to crash now...

I guess I'll just test via overnight stockfish runs...


----------



## Alxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> It's too painful to sit down and record how long it takes for x264 to crash now...
> I guess I'll just test via overnight stockfish runs...


Exactly









I am glad I make some x264 Progress. Hope to become 4,6 GHz x264 stable setting soon.
Besides: Battlefied 3 single player campaign no crashes, Multi player after 2.5 hours.... crash. 124 Error, so maybe more Vrin.
I could do sinlge player campaign 4,6 1,26 v, but now at 1,28 v for Multi player.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alxx*
> 
> Exactly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am glad I make some x264 Progress. Hope to become 4,6 GHz x264 stable setting soon.
> Besides: Battlefied 3 single player campaign no crashes, Multi player after 2.5 hours.... crash. 124 Error, so maybe more Vrin.
> I could do sinlge player campaign 4,6 1,26 v, but now at 1,28 v for Multi player.


Stockfish did pass for 8 hours once already though. I'll do it 3 more times and I'll call it stable.


----------



## imaghost03214

I was wondering.... I seen a bunch of Malay chips on the list; I have a Costa Rica chip. Straight out of the box, I decided to see if I had a decent chip or not. I have the ASUS MAXIMUS VI FORMULA mobo, so I went with CPU up initially. 4.6Ghz was reachable, quite easily. I have not delidded, but will be very soon as my temps are insane. :| Batch#3313B373 I kept wondering why no matter what setting I had my 4770K at, Prime would Bsod my pc..well after watching the Newegg video I totally understand. It's not updated yet for Haswell and is the reason why it doens't recognize my CPU. No more testing with Prime. It's synthetic anyways and isn't realworld. I was able to run RealBench from ROG, PCMark and CineBench just fine; so now, I am going to have to completely retest everything because I thought something was up with my cpu...turns out, mine is alright. I am able to run 4.7Ghz @ 1.23 Vcore; Cache 47x, @ 1.24. It seems to work pretty good; Though, I need to do some final tweaks with it to ensure stability through testing. Most of the time it just fine, but I hit the ever-so-famous thermal wall. SO...time for a delid...maybe today? Who knows...first have to see how the 360mm Rad, RayStorm and some new TIM works out. I will keep all posted on my results, and will post some pre-lim results soon as I get them.


----------



## Cyro999

^Check x264 bench for stability!


----------



## imaghost03214

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> ^Check x264 bench for stability!


That is another one I'd like to have; Do you know where I can find it?


----------



## Cyro999

www.techarp.com/x264_Benchmark/hd/x264_Benchmark_HD_v5.0.1.rar


----------



## imaghost03214

Thanks a bunch.. Installed, additional binaries installed and running; Prelim- results coming soon. *I am doing a couple other things in the back ground, this is just a multi-test to see if it can run while I do other stuff in the background* Running at 4.7Ghz currently Tho, my voltages are higher than I like... Ops! BSODed!! lol Time for some tweaking` Hey I like this program..







Thanks for turning me onto this!


----------



## Jason7890

Turns out my 4.8ghz is not stable, been fine, then I go to try and improve my Cinebench R15 score and crash
Dialled back to 4.6ghz as i know its solid, i'll stick with it for now i think and enjoy it for a bit instead of spending my time in the bios and testing constantly.


----------



## imaghost03214

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jason7890*
> 
> Turns out my 4.8ghz is not stable, been fine, then I go to try and improve my Cinebench R15 score and crash
> Dialled back to 4.6ghz as i know its solid, i'll stick with it for now i think and enjoy it for a bit instead of spending my time in the bios and testing constantly.


Thats one thing I love about the ROG connect...







Makes on the fly adjustments easy from a laptop

I am working on 4.6-7 myself.. kinda voltages u running?


----------



## imaghost03214

So these are prelim results @ 4.5Ghz, and keep in mind I was doin other stuff in the back ground.. Wanted to see if it could run while a few other things were on n the background.. I have no-way of knowing how/where to compare these results, so please inform me where these stand or where I can compare. I am searching their forum right now but haven't seen any (yet) 4770K's to compare.. So help me out~

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Results for x264.exe r2200
x264 Benchmark: 64-bit
==========================

Pass 1

encoded 11812 frames, 97.13 fps, 7754.01 kb/s
encoded 11812 frames, 96.78 fps, 7754.04 kb/s
encoded 11812 frames, 98.28 fps, 7754.05 kb/s
encoded 11812 frames, 95.99 fps, 7754.09 kb/s

Pass 2

encoded 11812 frames, 19.81 fps, 8002.25 kb/s
encoded 11812 frames, 19.77 fps, 8002.26 kb/s
encoded 11812 frames, 19.87 fps, 8002.21 kb/s
encoded 11812 frames, 19.86 fps, 8002.20 kb/s

*edit*

It says in the instructions or on their homepage to diable Turbo on the i7's or Xeon CPU's... I didn't.. so will have to disable, crank it up a bit, run cache to 1:1 with CPU xplier and see what I end up with. Is anyone else able to run both CPU and Cache at same xplier? Some can't, and JJ from ASUS says if you can, then you've got a good CPU and RAM. We shall see~


----------



## Cyro999

Looks pretty normal to me, i can get a bit into the 20's, and numbers i've seen for 4930k puts it at ~25fps @4.5-4.6ghz


----------



## imaghost03214

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Looks pretty normal to me, i can get a bit into the 20's, and numbers i've seen for 4930k puts it at ~25fps @4.5-4.6ghz


From what I have been reading that would be pretty incredible. But that chip is a monster itself









So then my num's can be considered normal for the range I am in then? What were yours at your speeds? (what are those too?)


----------



## Jason7890

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imaghost03214*
> 
> Thats one thing I love about the ROG connect...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Makes on the fly adjustments easy from a laptop
> 
> I am working on 4.6-7 myself.. kinda voltages u running?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imaghost03214*
> 
> Thats one thing I love about the ROG connect...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Makes on the fly adjustments easy from a laptop
> 
> I am working on 4.6-7 myself.. kinda voltages u running?


I can run 4.6 with 1.230v, prime95 stable with a x43 multi, I know my chip has more but my motherboard is known to be a bit finnicky with manual settings, after failing 4.8 stability I up the vccin and vcore, but no joy.Was running 4.8 fine for 3 days, games, cinebench, chess etc.I am going to stick with 4.6 for now, and maybe get the ASUS Impact later down the line, I will still try and tweak but need to enjoy my purchase more, atthe moment I have just been searching for more mhz.


----------



## Cyro999

I don't have any right now, i actually mostly ran my own x264 stuff etc for stressing (some random encodes, i've got a button to re-encode a blu-ray @ placebo preset which locks CPU at higher load than other stuff and lasts god knows how long) but somewhere just a touch above 20 for 4.5-4.6ghz

I was @4.6 ht on stable, but since hyperthreading aparantly causes engine stalls in sc2 (was ripping my hair out for a month) i'll probably take 4.7 ht off a lot of the time, but that'll kill encoding numbers


----------



## BoredErica

124 crash after second run of stockfish...










Crap. How do I loop x264?


----------



## imaghost03214

Quote:


> I can run 4.6 with 1.230v, prime95 stable with a x43 multi, I know my chip has more but my motherboard is known to be a bit finnicky with manual settings, after failing 4.8 stability I up the vccin and vcore, but no joy.Was running 4.8 fine for 3 days, games, cinebench, chess etc.I am going to stick with 4.6 for now, and maybe get the ASUS Impact later down the line, I will still try and tweak but need to enjoy my purchase more, atthe moment I have just been searching for more mhz.


In your version of Prime95, does it list your cpu in the top window, or does it say Unkown Intel CPU?

I ask this because on my 4770K, Prime95 doesn't support it. I spoke with ASUS, Intel and others and they are highly against running this cpu in Prime due to it not being updated to support it. It essentially only runs one, maybe two sets of instructions in the cpu and you can risk damaging if not complete degradation until they get it updated and its fully supported. It has been a few weeks since I last checked, it may be updated by now. However, I don't run it anymore like i used to, because it's completely synthetic and isn't anything near real world apps. PCMark, CineBench, x264 now since I am aware of it, Perhaps the RealBench on the ROG forums is another mult-threading application that is very good on giving scores; It does compression, mult-tasking and one more big test, and has Stressing inside of it too; Then there is a page on the forum, where you can go and view scores based against your type of CPU. Right now mine is like 30th/100 with a score of like 712. Very good piece of software.

Just go here:
http://rog.asus.com/241042013/overclocking/rog-realbench-free-app-download-now/

Be aware, once test begins, you can't move your mouse or it will stop the program. I suppose it's a feature to prevent you from opening anything up... They recommend to stop everything running as you normally would for benching.... or booting up in Diagnostic mode, so nothing but bare bone essentials are running. It's actually pretty cool; the pics of Asus Products are extremely high quality and are nice to look at while it's running. Test takes anywhere from 5-10 min, if you have a higher end CPU. Expect much much longer if not, or if not multi-threaded, can expect a 10-15 minute window.

Matthew


----------



## Cyro999

Don't think you can loop the bench, but then again it's not the best absolute final indicator of stability, i don't think that anything reasonable is. If you can pass the four runs then run it again, you're mostly down to running other stuff and your 24/7 things and making small adjustments i think. I've done longer, but using my own encoder interface and video file etc


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imaghost03214*
> 
> In your version of Prime95, does it list your cpu in the top window, or does it say Unkown Intel CPU?
> 
> I ask this because on my 4770K, Prime95 doesn't support it. I spoke with ASUS, Intel and others and they are highly against running this cpu in Prime due to it not being updated to support it. It essentially only runs one, maybe two sets of instructions in the cpu and you can risk damaging if not complete degradation until they get it updated and its fully supported. It has been a few weeks since I last checked, it may be updated by now. However, I don't run it anymore like i used to, because it's completely synthetic and isn't anything near real world apps. PCMark, CineBench, x264 now since I am aware of it, Perhaps the RealBench on the ROG forums is another mult-threading application that is very good on giving scores; It does compression, mult-tasking and one more big test, and has Stressing inside of it too; Then there is a page on the forum, where you can go and view scores based against your type of CPU. Right now mine is like 30th/100 with a score of like 712. Very good piece of software.
> 
> Just go here:
> http://rog.asus.com/241042013/overclocking/rog-realbench-free-app-download-now/
> 
> Be aware, once test begins, you can't move your mouse or it will stop the program. I suppose it's a feature to prevent you from opening anything up... They recommend to stop everything running as you normally would for benching.... or booting up in Diagnostic mode, so nothing but bare bone essentials are running. It's actually pretty cool; the pics of Asus Products are extremely high quality and are nice to look at while it's running. Test takes anywhere from 5-10 min, if you have a higher end CPU. Expect much much longer if not, or if not multi-threaded, can expect a 10-15 minute window.
> 
> Matthew


Yea well, I don't trust them. Intel's guidelines have always been pretty... conservative, to say the least. Asus still recommends 1:1 cache ratio. Prime 95 is math. Your cpu can't do math? It's not capable of finding prime numbers?

Anyways, my experience is x264 is a worthy nonsynthetic test...

I turned SA/Io to +0.05 instead of +0.135, Bsod, dunno how long Stockfish ran because I left the house. I was back in less than 5 hours though.


----------



## imaghost03214

You're correct about x264; But why would anyone run a Prime95, on a single set of instructions and crank it up? The unsupported section from what I understood was the hyperthreading part; It can damage the CPU; Yes of course it can do math; But obviously how it does it is where the issue lies... You can damage components internally if it's not getting the proper instructions and how to execute said instructions. When you have JJ from Asus saying it, Intel Engineers and about 20 other various people....it's a little more than Intel being conservative. Its contingent but I won't run it now. Especially after stock settings crash my system so many times its not funny. then I after I searched into the reasons why, that was it. Even an E mail coming from Prime95 support will tell you its currently unsupported and you risk damage to your unit.. *6 weeks ago last e mail* So they may have it fixed by now. At any rate, till Haswell Mult threaded CPUs are legitamitely supported I wont use it.

But the x264 is pretty neat. I like what it is and how it runs. This was well developed.

Thanks,

Matthew


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imaghost03214*
> 
> You're correct about x264; But why would anyone run a Prime95, on a single set of instructions and crank it up? The unsupported section from what I understood was the hyperthreading part; It can damage the CPU; Yes of course it can do math; But obviously how it does it is where the issue lies... You can damage components internally if it's not getting the proper instructions and how to execute said instructions. When you have JJ from Asus saying it, Intel Engineers and about 20 other various people....it's a little more than Intel being conservative. Its contingent but I won't run it now. Especially after stock settings crash my system so many times its not funny. then I after I searched into the reasons why, that was it. Even an E mail coming from Prime95 support will tell you its currently unsupported and you risk damage to your unit.. *6 weeks ago last e mail* So they may have it fixed by now. At any rate, till Haswell Mult threaded CPUs are legitamitely supported I wont use it.
> 
> But the x264 is pretty neat. I like what it is and how it runs. This was well developed.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Matthew


Yeah, I wish x264 has a loop function and better tracking. This looks like it was solely developed as a benchmark, not as a stress test so it lacks common features for a stress test.

Well, if anybody has a report of their 4770k being damaged from Prime, I'll be sure to note it . Until then there's no evidence.

There is a buttload of hysteria from different people about how Prime will kill CPUs and each time the reason is either not stated ("not certified" by itself doesn't mean anything), or have completely different reasons each time. Tek said reason why Prime is bad is because it causes CPU to draw more Vcore than you set. That's so...


----------



## imaghost03214

Quote:


> Prime 95 is math. Your cpu can't do math? It's not capable of finding prime numbers?


There isn't any need for snappy comments like this. There are no room for this on this forum. Say what you have to say if it's relative, if not, please keep those comments to yourself. I said what I did because it's a fact, not iffy made up garbage. You want to chance your CPU, it's yours, go for it. Same with anyone else, but I say what I do because it's legit and nothing more nor less. I'm not a n00b and I've been working in and around this industry for a long time. No need to shoot down another person's view. I respect what you say, and I expect the same in return.

Matthew


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imaghost03214*
> 
> There isn't any need for snappy comments like this. There are no room for this on this forum. Say what you have to say if it's relative, if not, please keep those comments to yourself. I said what I did because it's a fact, not iffy made up garbage. You want to chance your CPU, it's yours, go for it. Same with anyone else, but I say what I do because it's legit and nothing more nor less. I'm not a n00b and I've been working in and around this industry for a long time. No need to shoot down another person's view. I respect what you say, and I expect the same in return.
> 
> Matthew


It doesn't matter if you're a n00b or not, Haswell is new to everybody. What I said I do not find insulting.

I asked if your CPU can do math and find prime numbers. That was it. You can call it whatever you like.

If you're saying it's hyperthreading that will endanger the CPU, where did you get this info from? I did a real quick google search, couldn't find anything on Prime and hyperthreading on Haswell. JJ from Asus didn't say anything about it either. If it's only hyperthreading that's the issue then 4670k shouldn't have issues, right? Although removing hyperthreading won't really be a full test on a 4770k.

You can damage your components doing many things, like overclocking it. Putting too high voltage, too high temps, etc. The question is how much of a chance are we talking about here: Hysteria or completely justified fear or somewhere in between?

How many 4770ks have been reported to be harmed from Prime? Don't forget, nobody builds a machine to run Prime 24/7. For there to be damage the damage needs to be pretty quick or the overclock stressing period would be long gone.

Many people say many things. Intel has said many things, like Vcore shouldn't exceed an extra 10%. JJ has said many things. Like 1:1 cache ratio. Nobody is infalliable. That's why I like reports of CPU death, or more concrete evidence. You may or may not be right, you may or may not be credible. But surely you understand from my perspective and everybody else's perspective you're just a person that claimed something.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imaghost03214*
> 
> You can damage components internally if it's not getting the proper instructions and how to execute said instructions.


I'm sorry, but this makes no sense at all. Offering out of order instructions, or whatever it is that Prime95 may or may not be doing, is not going to damage the processor. It may cause damage because of high heat caused by the processor load, but no instruction set or program is going to damage internal components on its own.

Intel's own Extreme Tuning Utility uses Prime95 internally, so if it was so bad why would Intel be using it in their own program?


----------



## steven88

For folks who have ASUS mobos. Have you guys noticed that enabling "auto" cache ratio (aka uncore)....the mobo will set it to 38x or 39x? 38x if you have the 4670k and 39x if you have the 4770k. And this is exactly what the turbo frequency of the respective stock CPU.


----------



## pacho

My 4770K does 4.5 with 1.25 vcore, 4.6 needs 1.31 be stable, anything beyond 4.6 is a no go. The difference in temperatures during stress test is mid 70s at 4.5 and high 80s at 4.6, cpu delided.

Is the extra 100mhz worth the big jump in vcore and temps? I know I will never reach those kind of temps at 4.6 with real world applications, but this wil be a 24/7 overclock. How safe is 1.31 vcore for Haswell?


----------



## BoredErica

I've already listed safe voltages in the guide.

1.31 is fine.

I wish stress utilities find a way to record how long until bsod. Like, manually create txt file. Change the contents of it every minute, so if txt reads "50" then I know after 50 minutes, CPU went kuput.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pacho*
> 
> My 4770K does 4.5 with 1.25 vcore, 4.6 needs 1.31 be stable, anything beyond 4.6 is a no go. The difference in temperatures during stress test is mid 70s at 4.5 and high 80s at 4.6, cpu delided.
> 
> Is the extra 100mhz worth the big jump in vcore and temps? I know I will never reach those kind of temps at 4.6 with real world applications, but this wil be a 24/7 overclock. How safe is 1.31 vcore for Haswell?


You'll never notice the performance difference between 4.5 and 4.6, but whether it is worth it is really up to you and what you want out of the chip. But 1.31V isn't a lot of volts.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I've already listed safe voltages in the guide.
> 1.31 is fine.
> 
> I wish stress utilities find a way to record how long until bsod. Like, manually create txt file. Change the contents of it every minute, so if txt reads "50" then I know after 50 minutes, CPU went kuput.


Does the post-crash Windows message have a time stamp on it? Or maybe the memory dump file? Presumably if you knew what time it crashed you cold work backwards.

Edit: Yep, the minidump file (located at \Windows\Minidump is time stamped - just check the "date modified" field.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> You'll never notice the performance difference between 4.5 and 4.6, but whether it is worth it is really up to you and what you want out of the chip. But 1.31V isn't a lot of volts.
> Does the post-crash Windows message have a time stamp on it? Or maybe the memory dump file? Presumably if you knew what time it crashed you cold work backwards.
> 
> Edit: Yep, the minidump file (located at \Windows\Minidump is time stamped - just check the "date modified" field.


Found it. Now somebody make x264 loop. Jeezus.


----------



## jameyscott

Anybody using an ASUS ROG board? I'm trying to figure out why I'm getting random spikes to 1.28 volts when I set 1.26 in the BIOS... Normally stays around 1.264, but for some reason even if put it to 1.24-5 It still boots up as 1.264


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Anybody using an ASUS ROG board? I'm trying to figure out why I'm getting random spikes to 1.28 volts when I set 1.26 in the BIOS... Normally stays around 1.264, but for some reason even if put it to 1.24-5 It still boots up as 1.264


They all go up about 0.02 volts under load. It's seems to be something built-in to the FIVR, and happens with all the motherboards. There also appears to be voltage "steps", so making a small change in the entered voltage may not make a change in the voltage you see in software (it's unclear whether that's a monitoring issue or actually the way the chip does the voltage).


----------



## Jason7890

I wonder if we'll ever find the 'holy grail' for Haswell,seems that Haswell almost changes what it requires for stability randomly.Been doing lots of reading on various sites and it seems,even CPU's which have passed a stringent set of stability tests can randomly be unstable all of a sudden.

When I can/next weekend i think i'm gonna redo my 4.8ghz,not going to run full-on stress tests like Prime95 or Aida64 etc as thier seems no point,just need to get cinebench stable and just get gaming as i'll have my GPU by then.This time i'll think I'll find a rough stability and add a few mV's to it.Cant be bothered to heat my CPU and spend time on the 12hr tests anymore.

Is anyone in this thread using a Asrock Z87E-ITX?
Would love to know if its holding you back or not.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> They all go up about 0.02 volts under load. It's seems to be something built-in to the FIVR, and happens with all the motherboards. There also appears to be voltage "steps", so making a small change in the entered voltage may not make a change in the voltage you see in software (it's unclear whether that's a monitoring issue or actually the way the chip does the voltage).


I was just curious because my G45 didn't have huge voltage spikes like that. It might be a monitoring issue, and I don't mind as long as I don't BSOD and my temps are in check.


----------



## imaghost03214

Thats fair; I will search out more information to bring you: But as far as JJ, it was on a Newegg vid where they spent an hour with the Asus Maximus Extreme board; I think it was in the last 20 min or so they spent about 2 minutes or so talking about that.. here is the link:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ub6WnHmiIOs

Take a few to watch, it's on the 4770K; Has some cool info if nothing else... Since it;'s "new" then it would be a good idea for people to watch. A whole bunch on voltages, terms on the Asus boards.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imaghost03214*
> 
> Thats fair; I will search out more information to bring you: But as far as JJ, it was on a Newegg vid where they spent an hour with the Asus Maximus Extreme board; I think it was in the last 20 min or so they spent about 2 minutes or so talking about that.. here is the link:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ub6WnHmiIOs
> 
> Take a few to watch, it's on the 4770K; Has some cool info if nothing else... Since it;'s "new" then it would be a good idea for people to watch. A whole bunch on voltages, terms on the Asus boards.


Many of us have seen that video. He talks about it at 36:00. He never says why, he only says "it's not validated". In other words, he doesn't know but wants to be extra safe. I'm not even 100% sure what "validated" means, he didn't say any CPU could die or have died. And then he says "If you want to run it, go ahead, just keep in mind there might be other variables in play". He was talking about how Old prime doesn't recognize what cpu Haswell is, this is expected because when 27.9 was out Haswell didn't exist. That doesn't tell me if the test is not stressing enough, too stressful, harmful, or anything really. He also recommended waiting for newer version. As far as I know, newest Prime isn't somehow less prone to hurting Haswell, in fact it's more intensive, more heat, more everything. Which is good if you're looking for that but doesn't make the argument for Prime breaking Haswell, even JJ didn't mention that.

For me to very seriously take claims of Prime hurting Prime I need one claim with concrete evidence, not multiple claims of possibility of injury, with each explaination different and without evidence. Of all the videos I've watched JJ on Haswell OC, I have never heard anything about hyperthreading and Prime issues. If JJ was quite sure Prime is harmful, he would have talked more about it, listing the times CPUs died in his testing (he helped OC many chips IIRC) instead of saying 'well just to be 100% safe, this IS a 300 dollar chip after all'.


----------



## imaghost03214

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> I'm sorry, but this makes no sense at all. Offering out of order instructions, or whatever it is that Prime95 may or may not be doing, is not going to damage the processor. It may cause damage because of high heat caused by the processor load, but no instruction set or program is going to damage internal components on its own.
> 
> Intel's own Extreme Tuning Utility uses Prime95 internally, so if it was so bad why would Intel be using it in their own program?


I said version of Prime95... It was version 27 that was mentioned bout issues. Now if there is a later version, then it could be alright now and Intel may have changed the version or made changes within Prime v27. Check the pic below, as I mentioned before that was 6 weeks ago.


----------



## imaghost03214

Go to minute 53 and listen from there


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imaghost03214*
> 
> Go to minute 53 and listen from there


He just suggested adding more voltage for stability. This had nothing to do with death of CPU... He even mentions another test while he was talking about Prime... Aida I think? In that context, "failure" clearly meant "failing the stress test".

What does that have to do with Prime SPECIFICALLY killing chips?

Nothing on hyperthreading and Prime causing death of course.

It also won't make sense for JJ to be so mild on Prime if it can kill chips, and then let the cannon loose the second time around on Prime.


----------



## imaghost03214

You're right that he never said it would die... but why risk running a single instruction set program, unvalidated for that CPU/program and risk it? Just seems a gamble to me. It's rather late now and I am finished up this semester for school... I am killed and going to bed. I appreciate the contemption for debate on this issue and I when I wake up I will seek out my sources and will get back to you on this. One part of it too, I guess is where one instruction set or another may ramp up one part of a cpu and could cause issues that way. I will certainly have to dig on this and bring you more info.

I will get in contact with Intel and see which version they are including now with Intel exteme tuning, because I also have that program; But the thing with it to answer your question, I am not even sure it was designed for mult-threaded cpus, but more for Ivy bridge 4 core/thread. Will give ya more info tomarrow.

Thanks guys and enjoy the morning.

Matthew


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imaghost03214*
> 
> You're right that he never said it would die... but why risk running a single instruction set program, unvalidated for that CPU/program and risk it? Just seems a gamble to me. It's rather late now and I am finished up this semester for school... I am killed and going to bed. I appreciate the contemption for debate on this issue and I when I wake up I will seek out my sources and will get back to you on this. One part of it too, I guess is where one instruction set or another may ramp up one part of a cpu and could cause issues that way. I will certainly have to dig on this and bring you more info.
> 
> I will get in contact with Intel and see which version they are including now with Intel exteme tuning, because I also have that program; But the thing with it to answer your question, I am not even sure it was designed for mult-threaded cpus, but more for Ivy bridge 4 core/thread. Will give ya more info tomarrow.
> 
> Thanks guys and enjoy the morning.
> 
> Matthew


Overclocking is a gamble. That's what the intel tuning plan is for. You don't buy an unlocked processor to play it safe.


----------



## imaghost03214

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Overclocking is a gamble. That's what the intel tuning plan is for. You don't buy an unlocked processor to play it safe.


I agree, totally; But no need risking on any software thats not been optimized for the cpu you have. As you've said, OCing is a gamble. No need to make odds worse.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imaghost03214*
> 
> You're right that he never said it would die... but why risk running a single instruction set program, unvalidated for that CPU/program and risk it? Just seems a gamble to me. It's rather late now and I am finished up this semester for school... I am killed and going to bed. I appreciate the contemption for debate on this issue and I when I wake up I will seek out my sources and will get back to you on this. One part of it too, I guess is where one instruction set or another may ramp up one part of a cpu and could cause issues that way. I will certainly have to dig on this and bring you more info.
> 
> I will get in contact with Intel and see which version they are including now with Intel exteme tuning, because I also have that program; But the thing with it to answer your question, I am not even sure it was designed for mult-threaded cpus, but more for Ivy bridge 4 core/thread. Will give ya more info tomarrow.
> 
> Thanks guys and enjoy the morning.
> 
> Matthew


Alright, let us know what you find.

I hope you understand, I bothered to run this thread and maintain the statistics because there is a lot of false data on Haswells right now. Prime is a very common stress test used according to my statistic. I have not had reports of CPU death due to Prime. So far in every single CPU death either there was a delid involved, or some ridiculous, off the wall voltage. Before I let out the alarms I need solid evidence. A similar issue occurred with the 1:1 cache ratio. People heard, assumed, and then 1:1 or "cache bottlenecking" advice abound. Thankfully I can easily demonstrate the cache problem is theoretical what ifs that don't hold up to real world tests.

It's a bit easier to argue staying safe from Prime if nobody has ever used Prime on Haswell, but that's not the case. Others are fine. So your claim goes against everything I've experienced, read, and logged. Therefore I'm not so inclined to believe Prime causes death.

On top of that, if we're going to play safe and ignore Prime because there is an assertion against it made with no evidence, you give credence to anybody that wants to make a claim about any other stress test...


----------



## imaghost03214

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Alright, let us know what you find.
> I hope you understand, I bothered to run this thread and maintain the statistics because there is a lot of false data on Haswells right now. Prime is a very common stress test used according to my statistic. I have not had reports of CPU death due to Prime. So far in every single CPU death either there was a delid involved, or some ridiculous, off the wall voltage. Before I let out the alarms I need solid evidence. A similar issue occurred with the 1:1 cache ratio. People heard, assumed, and then 1:1 or "cache bottlenecking" advice abound. Thankfully I can easily demonstrate the cache problem is theoretical what ifs that don't hold up to real world tests.
> 
> It's a bit easier to argue staying safe from Prime if nobody has ever used Prime on Haswell, but that's not the case. Others are fine. So your claim goes against everything I've experienced, read, and logged. Therefore I'm not so inclined to believe Prime causes death.
> 
> On top of that, if we're going to play safe and ignore Prime because a guy said it might be bad based on no evidence, you give credence to anybody that wants to make a claim about any other stress test...


I agree and respect that; with that said, please don't read too far into what I have said and think I posted that it would kill it; I have been using prime for a very long time now and up till this 4770K, never had any issues. But with the way it acts on prime, I began to wonder so I searched out info; And collectively, the various sources, just like JJ, don't recommend running it until the program is updated for Haswell. I'd heard it once before but like you, I never really gave no thought to it, and took the stand you do for it. Then I began to see a post here, a post there about it causing problems; With that said NOT ONCE have I seen or heard of it killing a cpu; I know sometimes even experts are wrong... so I take what these guys say and try to seek out my own research. It's just been acting funny on my CPU, and quite by accident, what started this all off with me was that video. So I spoke to Intel, people over at Prime, and some programmers I know. From what I can see, one of the issues that may be an immediate fault is just the heat that it drives from within. Obviously anything with heat in a cpu is a problem, so maybe that was the issue; thats been weeks ago and I am unsure if things have changed. As promised, I will seek out what I can find from the people I know and I will PM you with the data. If it's anything you can use, then great. If not, well it's worth checking everything out with a magnifying glass... including questions and issues posted, such as mine.

Have a good one.. I'm off~


----------



## BoredErica

Guide has been updated with Forceman's Pro Tip.









Guide has been updated for the only concrete evidence I have on needing input voltage at higher frequencies.

*Default setup:*

x46/34

1.375v/1.3 & 1.85 VCCIN

1600/stock timings/1.55v

+0.1 SA/DI offsets

LLC 100%

Test: x264 benchmark. Timed with a timer.

*@ Default settings:*

Crashed after...

1:08, 9c

2:04, 101

1:06, 101

Average: 86 seconds

*Default settings with VCCIN @ 1.95v*

2:16, 101

7:23, 101

6:00, 101

1:34, 9c

5:20, ?? (My bad)

Average: 270 seconds

*Default settings with VCCIN @ 2.05v*

5:53, ?? (No code)

6:55, 9c

15:27, 101

1:09, 9c

2:15, 9c

Average: 379 seconds


----------



## t0tum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jason7890*
> 
> I wonder if we'll ever find the 'holy grail' for Haswell,seems that Haswell almost changes what it requires for stability randomly.Been doing lots of reading on various sites and it seems,even CPU's which have passed a stringent set of stability tests can randomly be unstable all of a sudden.


Thi
Seen that too. Usually on a new day on cold boot i got different stability results, even noticed inconsistency in gflops on a new boot. It might be due to slight changes in power delivery which will cause instability if you are on the edge of your overclock.
Another thing are the temps. I can run linpack at 18C° ambient all day and never break 80C°, but on a warm day when iam in 90's C° i get random crashes. 90C might seem unreal for real world stuff but only after finding stability in that area i was able to get overall stable results.

*imaghost03214*, you can ask p95 author directly here:
http://www.mersenneforum.org/showthread.php?t=17982&page=31
In fact, his latest haswell integration helped me in fine tuning the OC.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Guide has been updated with Forceman's Pro Tip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guide has been updated for the only concrete evidence I have on needing input voltage at higher frequencies.
> 
> *Default setup:*
> x46/34
> 1.375v/1.3 & 1.85 VCCIN
> 1600/stock timings/1.55v
> +0.1 SA/DI offsets
> LLC 100%
> 
> Test: x264 benchmark. Timed with a timer.
> 
> *@ Default settings:*
> Crashed after...
> 1:08, 9c
> 2:04, 101
> 1:06, 101
> 
> Average: 86 seconds
> 
> *Default settings with VCCIN @ 1.95v*
> 2:16, 101
> 7:23, 101
> 6:00, 101
> 1:34, 9c
> 5:20, ?? (My bad)
> 
> Average: 270 seconds
> 
> *Default settings with VCCIN @ 2.05v*
> 5:53, ?? (No code)
> 6:55, 9c
> 15:27, 101
> 1:09, 9c
> 2:15, 9c
> 
> Average: 379 seconds


If you find a way to loop X246 let me know. I'm passing that fine with 1.28 volts and 1.75VRIN at 4.6Ghz, but BSOD on Prime95 27.9 after a few minutes. I don't care to be prime stable as long as it is stable in game and when rendering. I'll be upping the VRIN a bit tomorrow to see if that helps a bit. I don't mind to test with Prime95, but I don't think it is the end all be all. Synthetics are kinda... meh.


----------



## darkelixa

My pc keeps freezing at the windows loading screen on windows 7, where you see the splash screen and loading windows.

Would take 1-3 mins to load into windows.

Unplugged every other component under the sun to try and figure out what was causing this issue.

Plugged in the wifes ssd and the pc would boot flawlessly in under 6 seconds
















Whats a good ssd brand as the current one I have is a samsung 830


----------



## Jason7890

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t0tum*
> 
> Thi
> Seen that too. Usually on a new day on cold boot i got different stability results, even noticed inconsistency in gflops on a new boot. It might be due to slight changes in power delivery which will cause instability if you are on the edge of your overclock.
> Another thing are the temps. I can run linpack at 18C° ambient all day and never break 80C°, but on a warm day when iam in 90's C° i get random crashes. 90C might seem unreal for real world stuff but only after finding stability in that area i was able to get overall stable results.
> 
> *imaghost03214*, you can ask p95 author directly here:
> http://www.mersenneforum.org/showthread.php?t=17982&page=31
> In fact, his latest haswell integration helped me in fine tuning the OC.


Thats just it,thought i was teetering on the edge with voltages so upped them each in turn by a fair amount and no dice,no stability.Maybe i should try going down with the voltages as i not tried that,that was how i got 4.8,was a by-product of shooting for 5ghz,lol,seem to have more luck starting at the wrong end.When i start with low clocks things never seem to get stable,my mobo likes the presets an is solid,once you dial in manually though it just does'nt play nice,i'm not an expert overclocker by any means,but i have been using reasonable settings that other mobo's seem to have no problems with.


----------



## Clexzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkelixa*
> 
> My pc keeps freezing at the windows loading screen on windows 7, where you see the splash screen and loading windows.
> 
> Would take 1-3 mins to load into windows.
> 
> Unplugged every other component under the sun to try and figure out what was causing this issue.
> 
> Plugged in the wifes ssd and the pc would boot flawlessly in under 6 seconds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whats a good ssd brand as the current one I have is a samsung 830


This has been a known issue with some samsung ssd's and the z87 platform.

To resolve the issue for was to do a complete reformat of the samsung ssd as somehow it was retaining a driver or something cuasing it to hang on load and cuasing long boot up times.
After reformating it entirly i soved the issue and 5 second boots.


----------



## darkelixa

Done a format and a fresh install of windows 7 about 6 times now all with the same results, also when I try to open hwinfo it freezes on intel management device


----------



## darkadi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Guide has been updated with Forceman's Pro Tip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guide has been updated for the only concrete evidence I have on needing input voltage at higher frequencies.
> 
> *Default setup:*
> x46/34
> 1.375v/1.3 & 1.85 VCCIN
> 1600/stock timings/1.55v
> +0.1 SA/DI offsets
> LLC 100%
> 
> Test: x264 benchmark. Timed with a timer.
> 
> *@ Default settings:*
> Crashed after...
> 1:08, 9c
> 2:04, 101
> 1:06, 101
> 
> Average: 86 seconds
> 
> *Default settings with VCCIN @ 1.95v*
> 2:16, 101
> 7:23, 101
> 6:00, 101
> 1:34, 9c
> 5:20, ?? (My bad)
> 
> Average: 270 seconds
> 
> *Default settings with VCCIN @ 2.05v*
> 5:53, ?? (No code)
> 6:55, 9c
> 15:27, 101
> 1:09, 9c
> 2:15, 9c
> 
> Average: 379 seconds


Hi,
That's my x264 stable default setup:
x46/x44
1.35v/1.24v & 1.94 VCCIN (in bios)
1.36v/1.26v & 1.95 VCCIN (in HWinfo)
2133/10,11,11,30/1.65v (1866/1.5 default)
+0.2 SA/D I/O offsets
+0.15 A I/O
LLC lev8

I hope, it will help you to get stable OC of your CPU at x46


----------



## Menphisto

Hay,
I got my i5 now @4,6 ghz . in the BIOS i adjust 1.26v but cpu-z shows 1.25 and HW monitor shows a max. Vcore of 1.28 is this normal and if yes are these voltages pretty safe?


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menphisto*
> 
> Hay,
> I got my i5 now @4,6 ghz . in the BIOS i adjust 1.26v but cpu-z shows 1.25 and HW monitor shows a max. Vcore of 1.28 is this normal and if yes are these voltages pretty safe?


Yes, it's normal for the software voltage to be a little off from what you set in the BIOS, and it is also normal for the voltage to go up about 0.02V under full load. Those are pretty good volts for 4.6 also.


----------



## Menphisto

Thanks because i am always worried about voltage but now i read so much Forums and See that an AVG. Voltage for bigger clocks is 1.3v so no worries with 1.26v ....my temps: idle,max 35 C /prime95 27.9, max 80C/ prime95 28.1 , max 91C / gaming, max 65C


----------



## Cyro999

I'm getting 0x0101 quickly and in circumstances i wouldn't normally consider stressful (cinebench)

this occurs when making switch from 4.6+ht to 4.7+ht, or up to 4.8 without HT.

Seems random with vcore. I can pass a test, add 0.05vcore, then run it again and fail

It used to happen earlier, i had troubles getting 4.6+ht to work, but it's all good for a long time now

Any suggestions for what i can do to remove these issues? My temps are not insane or anything. As an example, here's 4.7 ht off that should be stable or very close to it considering i can encode on a lot less volts short term, and considering previous results.

I'm on a ud3h with f7 bios


----------



## t0tum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*


What are you using to display cpu package power? In HWinfo mine is always at 2.3W, but thats my mobo i think.


----------



## darkadi

I think that 9c error is also Vcore related. I did a short test, my stable Vcore of x264 bench for 4.6GHz is 1.35v. When I had lowered it to 1.3v it failed on second pass of first run, 9c bsod. I didn't touch anything else. It's so weird.


----------



## Cyro999

It seems to display well in hwinfo and a few other programs, and correlate really strongly to temperatures. I've only seen it work well on giga boards though


----------



## otl

Here is mine 4670k on x264
Settings in bios:
Vcore 1.185v
Cache 1.175v
Cpu input voltage 1.75v


----------



## t0tum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *otl*
> 
> Here is mine 4670k on x264
> Settings in bios:
> Vcore 1.185v
> Cache 1.175v
> Cpu input voltage 1.75v


Im surprised how close 4670k is to 4770k.
I have 4770k running at same clock and getting 19.5 fps as 2nd pass. First pass is around 89 fps but it doesn't really matter.


----------



## Cyro999

If hyperthreading gave +20%, 4670k would need somewhere around 16.6 for 4770k to hit 20 points

The gains can look different depending on just the scale the numbers are on etc, but they're the same mostly


----------



## Menphisto

Can someone pls post his cinebench r15 results(for comparing)..my i5 4670k get 702 cb Points @ 4,6ghz


----------



## otl

695 at same clock here


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t0tum*
> 
> What are you using to display cpu package power? In HWinfo mine is always at 2.3W, but thats my mobo i think.


Nothing really displays the package power properly, it changes in software but with overclocking & voltage increases it seems to lose accuracy.

I've been seeing the same 0.7 - 2.0W with haswell using an MSI mobo, but even with all the older nehalem, gulftown, sandy & ivy chips, the package power shown in software isn't the same as the power being used.
With the socket 1366 990x, at stock it would look pretty accurate at ~ 125W under load, but going from 3.5Ghz to 6ghz at 1.9V the package power only went up to ~160W in software while power draw on the killawatt would go up 300W or so. Never really looked with sandy, 3770k was similar for under-reporting the package power.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Nothing really displays the package power properly, it changes in software but with overclocking & voltage increases it seems to lose accuracy.
> 
> I've been seeing the same 0.7 - 2.0W with haswell using an MSI mobo, but even with all the older nehalem, gulftown, sandy & ivy chips, the package power shown in software isn't the same as the power being used.
> With the socket 1366 990x, at stock it would look pretty accurate at ~ 125W under load, but going from 3.5Ghz to 6ghz at 1.9V the package power only went up to ~160W in software while power draw on the killawatt would go up 300W or so. Never really looked with sandy, 3770k was similar for under-reporting the package power.


I don't expect it to be accurate, just seems that two different loads that both report 100w will have the same temps 

Also, the bios turbo power limit flag works off the number given in software, which is used to limit turbo on stock settings etc


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> I don't expect it to be accurate, just seems that two different loads that both report 100w will have the same temps
> 
> Also, the bios turbo power limit flag works off the number given in software, which is used to limit turbo on stock settings etc


I see, accurate or not as long as the readings are similar things should be comparable.

I recently saw a reference to these http://www.zalman.com/eng/product/Product_Read.php?Idx=417

I want to get a couple!


----------



## blaze2210

So I am horribly dedicated/obsessed with getting my 4670k completely stable at 4.8ghz. My major concern is the amount of power that my CPU seems to need in order to be able to stay at that speed - it's currently at 1.46v, IIRC. There are all kinds of other settings that can be tweaked on my board (Z87-GD65 Gaming), but I'm not too sure which ones to use in order to boost stability and try to lower temps.

Is there anyone that has this board that can lend some expertise? This board seems to use some "unique" terms for some of the settings....


----------



## Jason7890

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> I'm getting 0x0101 quickly and in circumstances i wouldn't normally consider stressful (cinebench)
> 
> this occurs when making switch from 4.6+ht to 4.7+ht, or up to 4.8 without HT.
> 
> Seems random with vcore. I can pass a test, add 0.05vcore, then run it again and fail
> 
> It used to happen earlier, i had troubles getting 4.6+ht to work, but it's all good for a long time now
> 
> Any suggestions for what i can do to remove these issues? My temps are not insane or anything. As an example, here's 4.7 ht off that should be stable or very close to it considering i can encode on a lot less volts short term, and considering previous results.
> 
> I'm on a ud3h with f7 bios


I have been having simular problems,was thinking last night wether it could be something to do with switching speed of the FIVR.Is the only thing i can think of as to why a set vcore can be fine but then randomly not.When I vcore becomes unstable I can raise clock by 0.100v even and no dice.I am beginning to think its not the other voltages that are a problem and that if the exact sweetspot of the FIVR can be found then maybe the other voltages will be just as easy as any other CPU.My theory is that each FIVR likes an exact input to work with as speed and volts are increased,and if not exactly spot on is somehow effecting its performance in its ability to supply a clean precise voltage at certain intervals,kind of like it freezes or slows or volts or ripple or something becomes erratic(LOL,obviously I'm no electronics expert,if someone can word better feel free)

This weekend I think I'll go back to previous settings for 4.8ghz and work my way through each increment of FIVR voltage,shame more board only has increments of 0.010v,I get the feeling the FIVR volts are the most important of all and need to be very precise.


----------



## error-id10t

What's the "switching" for FIVR that you speak of.. (on ASUS boards)?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkadi*
> 
> I think that 9c error is also Vcore related. I did a short test, my stable Vcore of x264 bench for 4.6GHz is 1.35v. When I had lowered it to 1.3v it failed on second pass of first run, 9c bsod. I didn't touch anything else. It's so weird.


My experience from over a month ago was, too little Vcore I got 124. Then at one point I got equal 124, equal 9c. Then after that, mostly 9c. Disclaimer: I only tweaked Vcore, maybe other settings were skewing the picture. What mobo?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> So I am horribly dedicated/obsessed with getting my 4670k completely stable at 4.8ghz. My major concern is the amount of power that my CPU seems to need in order to be able to stay at that speed - it's currently at 1.46v, IIRC. There are all kinds of other settings that can be tweaked on my board (Z87-GD65 Gaming), but I'm not too sure which ones to use in order to boost stability and try to lower temps.
> 
> Is there anyone that has this board that can lend some expertise? This board seems to use some "unique" terms for some of the settings....


At that voltage your input voltage is very important. I think you're going to need more than 2v input voltage, but past 2v is a bit of uncharted territory in terms of safety.

Don't forget there is also SA/Io voltages to play around with. One possibility is, testing different combinations of Io/Sa/Input Voltage/maybe even LLC/Vcore and seeing which takes longest to Bsod under a stressful test.


----------



## Stencil SD

Hello everyone! first time joiner and overclocker here.

I recently built my first pc with 4770K, asus M6Formula (ROG series), and noctua nhd14 cpu cooler.

Im trying to figure out what the VCCIN is for the asus bios.

I see many posts on it but I have no idea what it is on an asus motherboard.

I see "initial input voltage, and eventual input voltage. and then in the cpu power manage sections there is also a VCCIN shadow?

This was the only info i could find on vccin on the asus overclocking guide, VCCIN Shadow: Is the very first input voltage level applied. The next input voltage level applied is Initial input voltage. The final input voltage level applied is Eventual input voltage. So it goes like this, Input voltage during post = - VCCIN Shadow, then Initial input voltage till BIOS setup, and right before OS loads, Eventual input voltage is the final voltage applied. You can leave Shadow at Auto unless you want to get input voltage very high or very low throughout the boot process.

I kept searching for variations of VCCIN but its mainly people saying their voltages.

Any asus motherboard owners that can help me out with which option is the VCCIN that the guides mention to increase to 1.900 as a starting ground?


----------



## Forceman

Eventual CPU Input Voltage.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Eventual CPU Input Voltage.


Off topic post:

How do you like your sound card?


----------



## Stencil SD

Ah deng, I've been putting it into Initial voltage.

I suppose I will need to restart my overclocks then?

I really enjoy the soundcard so far (if that was directed towards me). Been playing some Last Light Metro with some Senheiser headphones I use for my guitar haha. Although I would like to get some 5.1 gaming headphones.

Thanks Forceman for that input


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stencil SD*
> 
> Ah deng, I've been putting it into Initial voltage.
> 
> I suppose I will need to restart my overclocks then?
> 
> I really enjoy the soundcard so far (if that was directed towards me). Been playing some Last Light Metro with some Senheiser headphones I use for my guitar haha. Although I would like to get some 5.1 gaming headphones.
> 
> Thanks Forceman for that input


Well, you didn't list your PC parts in your siggy so I don't know what sound card you're using.

Forceman has the Asus STX, and I got that too. Wishing I can upgrade speakers from Logitech z2300 to like... Rokit 5 or Yahama.

Oh yea, depending on your voltage you might need a higher input voltage to be stable.

I noted 2.05 was much more stable than 1.95 or 1.85v @ 1.37 Vcore for me. The input voltage you need may vary depending on what other voltages you are applying.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> My experience from over a month ago was, too little Vcore I got 124. Then at one point I got equal 124, equal 9c. Then after that, mostly 9c. Disclaimer: I only tweaked Vcore, maybe other settings were skewing the picture. What mobo?
> At that voltage your input voltage is very important. I think you're going to need more than 2v input voltage, but past 2v is a bit of uncharted territory in terms of safety.
> Don't forget there is also SA/Io voltages to play around with. One possibility is, testing different combinations of Io/Sa/Input Voltage/maybe even LLC/Vcore and seeing which takes longest to Bsod under a stressful test.


See, I can do 4.6ghz even with a slight RAM overclock, but that 4.8-5.0 range is one elusive Mo-Fo.....The main issue I seem to be having - outside of the fact my CPU is power hungry - is that I don't really know what to fine tune, and when. I spent a few hours last night adjusting the input voltage, and vcore, but couldn't get stable enough to avoid the "0x124 BSOD". I even messed with the ring multi and vring, but still not much stability....


----------



## Stencil SD

Oh okay, In my previous post was in mention to the onboard supreme fx or whatever on the Maximus 6 Formula.

I just joined up about an hour ago so I'll get that put up asap.


----------



## error-id10t

But just based on that example you posted.. it had 1 15min run there which of course raised the average which is what you're basing that 2.05v was best. Other than this 15 exception as it wasn't the norm, overall I thought both runs were fairly similar wouldn't you say? It didn't appear to be repeatable as you also had 1-2min runs there..


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stencil SD*
> 
> Oh okay, In my previous post was in mention to the onboard supreme fx or whatever on the Maximus 6 Formula.
> 
> I just joined up about an hour ago so I'll get that put up asap.


Oh yea, welcome to the forums!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> See, I can do 4.6ghz even with a slight RAM overclock, but that 4.8-5.0 range is one elusive Mo-Fo.....The main issue I seem to be having - outside of the fact my CPU is power hungry - is that I don't really know what to fine tune, and when. I spent a few hours last night adjusting the input voltage, and vcore, but couldn't get stable enough to avoid the "0x124 BSOD". I even messed with the ring multi and vring, but still not much stability....


One possibility is running an intensive stress test and figuring out how long it takes for your computer to Bsod on a setting. That's what I did with input voltage, I found out that 1.85 crashes all the time, 1.95 takes longer, 2.05 was definately better than the other two settings. So it can be roughly assumed that the longer you need to crash, the more stable the settings on... and knowing that, you can use the info to try to figure out if you're going towards stability or away from it.

That's my latest idea, anyways.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> But just based on that example you posted.. it had 1 15min run there which of course raised the average which is what you're basing that 2.05v was best. Other than this 15 exception as it wasn't the norm, overall I thought both runs were fairly similar wouldn't you say? It didn't appear to be repeatable as you also had 1-2min runs there..


Hmm... but if you look at the data I ended up with at 1.95 and then 2.05, each extra increment lead to higher average, higher median, higher longest time before crash. And at 2.05 I had multiple very long times before crash.

Granted, crashes can and will be somewhat random. But 5 tests was all I had time for and I felt 5 runs is just enough to paint some sort of picture.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Off topic post:
> How do you like your sound card?


I really like it. I use it with the Beyerdynamics DT880s and it sounds great.


----------



## Menphisto

Fk Yeah i did it !!!!








My Final Stable Overclock:

i5 4670k
Core: 4,6 GHz @ Vcore 1.26v
Uncore: 4,4 GHz @ Vring 1.19v
Batch: 313
Cooling: Corsair h80i

Idle temps; min,28 C / max, 38 C / avg. 33C
Prime 28.1 Temps: min,49 C / max ,91 C / avg, 71 C
Gaming Temps: min,39 C / max, 66 C / avg, 58 C

12 hours Prime95
2 hours IBT
20 hours bf3


----------



## Jason7890

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> What's the "switching" for FIVR that you speak of.. (on ASUS boards)?


Not 'switching' literally,I mean is it possible that the FIVR is really super sensitive being so small that maybe the electrical current can be distorted in certain instances and sometimes maybe be unable to match the speed/demand occasionly.Can the leakage,other electrical activity near it affect its ability to function to its requests on certain occasions.Sorry for my explanation.Anyone with knowledge in this area able to explain what i'm so terribly getting at?


----------



## Alxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menphisto*
> 
> Fk Yeah i did it !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Final Stable Overclock:
> 
> i5 4670k
> Core: 4,6 GHz @ Vcore 1.26v
> Uncore: 4,4 GHz @ Vring 1.19v
> Batch: 313
> Cooling: Corsair h80i
> 
> Idle temps; min,28 C / max, 38 C / avg. 33C
> Prime 28.1 Temps: min,49 C / max ,91 C / avg, 71 C
> Gaming Temps: min,39 C / max, 66 C / avg, 58 C
> 
> 12 hours Prime95
> 2 hours IBT
> 20 hours bf3


Nice CPU








Let me guess full Batch nr : L313B428 or L313B427 ??

With x264 coming to strong conclusion that for 4,6 Ghz my cpu wants more Vrin and Vcore. With Vring I am not sure.
Went up from 1,86 and 1,26 to 1,92 vrin and 1,3 vcore. Run 2 80 % best result so far.
Also noted that after one day, test results can be different with same settings.


----------



## darkadi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alxx*
> 
> Let me guess full Batch nr : L313B428 or L313B427 ??
> 
> With x264 coming to strong conclusion that for 4,6 Ghz my cpu wants more Vrin and Vcore. With Vring I am not sure.
> Went up from 1,86 and 1,26 to 1,92 vrin and 1,3 vcore. Run 2 80 % best result so far.
> Also noted that after one day, test results can be different with same settings.


What kind of bsod (124, 101 or 9c) did you get ?


----------



## Alxx

Always 101 arrrgghh.....

With 1,235 I can boot 4,6.


----------



## Menphisto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alxx*
> 
> Nice CPU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me guess full Batch nr : L313B428 or L313B427 ??
> 
> With x264 coming to strong conclusion that for 4,6 Ghz my cpu wants more Vrin and Vcore. With Vring I am not sure.
> Went up from 1,86 and 1,26 to 1,92 vrin and 1,3 vcore. Run 2 80 % best result so far.
> Also noted that after one day, test results can be different with same settings.


Yep L313B428
, its prime 27.9 stable with 1.24vcore 12 hours, but for 28.1 i Need 1.26vcore....so i set it to this voltage and now the cpu is rock solid....just runs everything gaming,x264, prime95,linpack and so on. but i tried 4,7 ghz but there Begins the voltage wall ...i Need 1.35 vcore to run prime95 28.1 so.....i m happy with the 4,6Ghz


----------



## Ricdeau

Quick question to you guys that might be a bit more familiar. I just put together my new build last week, and I've started tinkering with my clocks now that I got all my water cooling gear in. I have one core that's on average usually around 8-10 degrees cooler under load than the rest seems to be regardless of clock speed. The other 3 are usually within around 3 degrees of each other. Idle they all hover around the same temps. Obviously there will be variances, but that one core just seems odd to me. I've been pretty out of the loop with the recent chips (my last was a Core 2 Quad) so this may not be completely out of the ordinary.

Chip is delidded, with Liquid Pro applied to it. I was pretty careful to evenly apply pressure with the CPU block. Everything seems to be working fine. Just curious if I should worry much about it right now.


----------



## Alxx

@Menphisto
I thought I would get 4,6 with 1,29 fully stable. But now, I am not even sure if I will get 4,6 with 1,3 stable.
For 4,5 I would need 1,24, Prime 27.9 and x264 stable.
So 4,7 will probably need between 1,37-1,4 if ever possible....







Voltage wall


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ricdeau*
> 
> Quick question to you guys that might be a bit more familiar. I just put together my new build last week, and I've started tinkering with my clocks now that I got all my water cooling gear in. I have one core that's on average usually around 8-10 degrees cooler than the rest seems to be regardless of clock speed. The other 3 are usually within around 3 degrees of each other. Obviously there will be variances, but that one core just seems odd to me. I've been pretty out of the loop with the recent chips (my last was a Core 2 Quad) so this may not be completely out of the ordinary.
> 
> Chip is delidded, with Liquid Pro applied to it. I was pretty careful to evenly apply pressure with the CPU block. Everything seems to be working fine. Just curious if I should worry much about it right now.


My core 3 was cooler on my 4670k, usually about 5-7C difference at all times, especially when benchmarking. My was not delidded. Maybe delidding increase the difference?


----------



## Ricdeau

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> My core 3 was cooler on my 4670k, usually about 5-7C difference at all times, especially when benchmarking. My was not delidded. Maybe delidding increase the difference?


I guess I should have added that the difference is only under load. Idle they are all within normal variances.


----------



## Menphisto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alxx*
> 
> @Menphisto
> I thought I would get 4,6 with 1,29 fully stable. But now, I am not even sure if I will get 4,6 with 1,3 stable.
> For 4,5 I would need 1,24, Prime 27.9 and x264 stable.
> So 4,7 will probably need between 1,37-1,4 if ever possible....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Voltage wall


its up to u just watch the temps....and there is no Performance boost from 4,5 to 4,6 , its only for a better look so...for me is 1,3v max. for 24/7 but you could go further but then i think its not worth the 100mhz.....

edit:: i see you have ddr3 1866mhz for me the ram Speed has a big effect i run 12hours stable with 1600mhz but with 1866 mhz Crash after 2 hours


----------



## Alxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ricdeau*
> 
> Quick question to you guys that might be a bit more familiar. I just put together my new build last week, and I've started tinkering with my clocks now that I got all my water cooling gear in. I have one core that's on average usually around 8-10 degrees cooler than the rest seems to be regardless of clock speed. The other 3 are usually within around 3 degrees of each other. Obviously there will be variances, but that one core just seems odd to me. I've been pretty out of the loop with the recent chips (my last was a Core 2 Quad) so this may not be completely out of the ordinary.
> 
> Chip is delidded, with Liquid Pro applied to it. I was pretty careful to evenly apply pressure with the CPU block. Everything seems to be working fine. Just curious if I should worry much about it right now.


Has something to do with the layout of chip. Core 0 is the hottest most of the time. Is normal. You could try lapping the Heatspreader, maybe it will bring the cores temps closer together.


----------



## Doug2507

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alxx*
> 
> Has something to do with the layout of chip. Core 0 is the hottest most of the time. Is normal.


Core 2 for me, normally +5-7 deg under load. I'm putting it down to the IHS not being lapped which i'll do when i replace the TIM.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ricdeau*
> 
> Quick question to you guys that might be a bit more familiar. I just put together my new build last week, and I've started tinkering with my clocks now that I got all my water cooling gear in. I have one core that's on average usually around 8-10 degrees cooler under load than the rest seems to be regardless of clock speed. The other 3 are usually within around 3 degrees of each other. Idle they all hover around the same temps. Obviously there will be variances, but that one core just seems odd to me. I've been pretty out of the loop with the recent chips (my last was a Core 2 Quad) so this may not be completely out of the ordinary.
> 
> Chip is delidded, with Liquid Pro applied to it. I was pretty careful to evenly apply pressure with the CPU block. Everything seems to be working fine. Just curious if I should worry much about it right now.


Nothing out of the ordinary. Once you start getting 15C difference though, call the cops.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alxx*
> 
> @Menphisto
> I thought I would get 4,6 with 1,29 fully stable. But now, I am not even sure if I will get 4,6 with 1,3 stable.
> For 4,5 I would need 1,24, Prime 27.9 and x264 stable.
> So 4,7 will probably need between 1,37-1,4 if ever possible....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Voltage wall


What is your Vccin?


----------



## Alxx

4.6 GHZ
1,92 Vrin
1,18 Vring x 39
1,3 Vcore


----------



## Menphisto

Holy crap just tested New BIOS ,but its a Bad BIOS really Bad no New features but 2 fails..first, my h80i doesnt work right , second the CPU got up to 20 MHz jumps...*** ...i stay with my old BIOS only up to 0,2 MHz jumps xD ....i should have follow the sentence : Never touch a running system


----------



## Chomuco

http://gyazo.com/440291bbd458e45ce02a1d47fc7fd49d.png
4.5 GHZ
1,80 Vrin
1,15 Vring x 42
1,24 Vcore
temp?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chomuco*
> 
> 
> http://gyazo.com/440291bbd458e45ce02a1d47fc7fd49d.png
> 4.5 GHZ
> 1,80 Vrin
> 1,15 Vring x 42
> 1,24 Vcore
> temp?


So uh, which post do I use when I enter your results? This one?


----------



## BoredErica

I tried using +0.05, 0.1, 0.135v offsets for SA/Io voltages to see if anything could ward off crashes, obviously not.

Although can't get my hands on data showing me how long each settings took on average to crash. It's hard because it's not very unstable anymore, it takes a long time to do all this now.


----------



## Cyro999

I'm hitting pretty hard instability going to 4.8 ht off, is a shame because temps are good. I mean, 4.7 stable @1.32 (and can cinebench once on a lot lot less with some luck) but 0x0101 so fast with 48x that i cant get through any real load. Vcore doesn't seem to fix it so i'm not sure what approach to take


----------



## Doug2507

Have you tried bumping up vccin? I'm now 2.125v vccin for 5.0ghz stable (1.35vcore). 4.9ghz only required 1.9v vccin (1.29vcore).

Have you tried playing about with offset on the core/ring instead of full set values?

On a side note, x264 isn't 100% rock solid for me. I can put uncore up to x48 (didn't go any further) and pass x264 all day long. When i ran xtu stress it failed quite rapidly all the way down to x45. (124's). I'll probably have a play about with vcore to see if i can bump it up again once this x45 stress has finished.


----------



## t0tum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iatacs19*
> 
> On my Asus Hero it's under CPU Power Management > CPU Integrated VR Power Management Efficiency. Options are: Auto, High Performance, Balanced.


Just found out what FIVR efficiency is on gigabyte boards, its called "CPU Vrin Protection" ranged from 150 - 500mv. Judging by the article 500mv is being least efficient. Source: http://nl.hardware.info/reviews/4824/5/workshop-haswell-overklokken-gratis-snelheidswinst!-basisinstellingen

I took stable overclock and changed Vrin protection from auto to 500mv and bsod in 5 minutes. Its definitely doing something! So there gigabyte owners, another setting to play with.


----------



## aejt

I've run into a problem while overclocking my 4770k. I'm trying 4.5GHz at everything from 1.22 to 1.275v, and the stability doesn't change at all. It passes IBT at about 1.23v, and I can run prime95 blend for 15+ min (sometimes it bluescreens after 15min, sometimes after 3h) at 1.24v, and I've tried everything I can think of. Uncore is at 4.1GHz and I've tried everything from 1.20 to 1.275 for the testing.

While my temps aren't great when the prime95 blend-test is running small FFTs (around 90c, even though I have a custom water loop. I'm going to delid soon, but I doubt it's going to help the stability), I've seen it crash on the large-FFTs phase as well when it's around 65-70c.

I'm guessing that it has something to do with the memory, but I've tried running the memory at both 1866MHz (it's rated for 1866MHz) and 1600MHz at 1.5v (rated voltage), 1.55v and auto. I've also tried VCCINs from 1.7 to 1.85v.

CPU LLC is level 8 (100%) and C-states are disabled.


----------



## Cyro999

Get a core clock that works, then work from there. While you're doing that, set uncore at 34x and ring at 1.15 or 1.2v, and if you want a value that will probably work ok for vrin, shoot for like 1.7v by 1.2vcore, 1.85 by 1.3 etc or a bit above that

Most people wouldn't reccomend prime (either version, old one's still pretty bad) i think for haswell


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aejt*
> 
> I've run into a problem while overclocking my 4770k. I'm trying 4.5GHz at everything from 1.22 to 1.275v, and the stability doesn't change at all. It passes IBT at about 1.23v, and I can run prime95 blend for 15+ min (sometimes it bluescreens after 15min, sometimes after 3h) at 1.24v, and I've tried everything I can think of. Uncore is at 4.1GHz and I've tried everything from 1.20 to 1.275 for the testing.
> 
> While my temps aren't great when the prime95 blend-test is running small FFTs (around 90c, even though I have a custom water loop. I'm going to delid soon, but I doubt it's going to help the stability), I've seen it crash on the large-FFTs phase as well when it's around 65-70c.
> 
> I'm guessing that it has something to do with the memory, but I've tried running the memory at both 1866MHz (it's rated for 1866MHz) and 1600MHz at 1.5v (rated voltage), 1.55v and auto. I've also tried VCCINs from 1.7 to 1.85v.
> 
> CPU LLC is level 8 (100%) and C-states are disabled.


What's your Vring at? Try locking the uncore at 36x instead of 41x - that could be holding you back.


----------



## aejt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Get a core clock that works, then work from there. While you're doing that, set uncore at 34x and ring at 1.15 or 1.2v, and if you want a value that will probably work ok for vrin, shoot for like 1.7v by 1.2vcore, 1.85 by 1.3 etc or a bit above that
> 
> Most people wouldn't reccomend prime (either version, old one's still pretty bad) i think for haswell


Prime95 is the only application that has made it BSOD though, it's stable in everything else (not a single BSOD outside of Prime95). I did work my way up, but I didn't try the earlier clocks for extremely long. After 1-2h stable I stepped it up. I've also tried at 4.6GHz at anything from 1.26 to 1.3, and it's just as stable at 1.265 as 1.3.

I haven't changed my VTTDDR though, it's still running at auto. Any ideas of what I should put it at?

I'm not really sure what the error code from the BSOD is, as BlueScreenView hasn't logged any of the recent crashes for some reason. I'll try to read it the next time it happens, but might be hard since it's gone in like 3 seconds.


----------



## Doug2507

Drop uncore down to [email protected]
Drop RAM down to 1333mhz or 1600mhz at rated v.

You can sort them out once the core is stable.

My preferred method has been to use last stable setting, increase vcore by .005v then bump VCCIN from last stable up to around 2.1v. If not stable i put VCCIN back down, bump vcore another .005v then try again. I'm now at [email protected] (1.35v BIOS) with 2.125v VCCIN (just under 2.2v actual). I stress using the following in order:

Cinebench - 11.5 (if you fail this then you're O/C is miles off)
x264 benchmark - (4 runs with 2 passes on each run and a % counter to see how far you're getting on each run. Works as a very good indicator of how close you are getting to being stable. i.e, say you fail the 1st run, 2nd pass at 10%, bump vccin or core (what ever stage you're at with them) then run again. If you hit say 30% then you know you're moving in the right direction. Passing this means you've done the ground work and it's tweaking from here on.
XTU Bench - You might pass x264 ut fail XTU bench. More than likely you won't crash but may drop cores. (put active core count on the graph). Again, bump vccin or core depending on which one you are moving next. For me i found vccin increase helped.
XTU stress - run for 9hrs (usually fails after 1hr and 8hr). If it fails you just need a slight increase on either vccin or core.

*note - this will not get you P95 stable. You'll need to increase voltage to do so. I've not had a crash running anything after xtu stable for 9hrs. (gaming/surfing/audio encoding).

This is the way i do it now and have found it to work best, for me. Others may disagree or have their own way, just sharing my findings. Whatever way you decide to do it, the main point to take in is keep uncore and ram dropped till core is stable or you'll end up with no clue as to what's going on.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug2507*
> 
> Have you tried bumping up vccin? I'm now 2.125v vccin for 5.0ghz stable (1.35vcore). 4.9ghz only required 1.9v vccin (1.29vcore).
> 
> Have you tried playing about with offset on the core/ring instead of full set values?
> 
> On a side note, x264 isn't 100% rock solid for me. I can put uncore up to x48 (didn't go any further) and pass x264 all day long. When i ran xtu stress it failed quite rapidly all the way down to x45. (124's). I'll probably have a play about with vcore to see if i can bump it up again once this x45 stress has finished.


Tried up to 2.05 now (not super high)

I can make my 4.7 work on 1.8 all the way up to 2.05 np, shouldn't have to add 0.25vrin for 100mhz to do anything

tried vcore voltage response to fast and that other setting: default was 325mhz, i tried at 200 i think. Didn't try in the other direction, oops

I'm just failing in 30 or 40 seconds with load, cinebench or x264. Actually i failed like a dozen times and i don't think any of them were faster than 20 seconds or longer than 40. Seems quite funny next to being rock solid 100mhz down.

I'll double check soon that uncore/ring is fine. Anything else i should hit? I gave it +0.2+0.2+0.2 and still failed, though on different settings. I'l manual a bit higher ring voltage, locked 34x and +0.2+0.2+0.2 when i go back to 48x


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iatacs19*
> 
> On my Asus Hero it's under CPU Power Management > CPU Integrated VR Power Management Efficiency. Options are: Auto, High Performance, Balanced.


Thanks, I changed that on my board to high performance and also changed the frequency tuning mode offset to 6%. Now I just have to run and see if this brings some more stability for me.


----------



## Menphisto

Should i update my BIOS when everything runs fine and stable @ 4,6 GHz and i know that the update doesnt bring New features at all (overclocking also not) just some bug fixes....and i dont have any bugs so should i update or not?

Edit: i flashed the update but its almost everything Like it was before,but there is one Bad Bad point the CPU has drops of up to 20 MHz ......0.0......so i flashed the old and everthing is fine..so should i leave the old or flash the New and live With 20mhz drops??


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aejt*
> 
> Prime95 is the only application that has made it BSOD though, it's stable in everything else (not a single BSOD outside of Prime95). I did work my way up, but I didn't try the earlier clocks for extremely long. After 1-2h stable I stepped it up. I've also tried at 4.6GHz at anything from 1.26 to 1.3, and it's just as stable at 1.265 as 1.3.
> 
> I haven't changed my VTTDDR though, it's still running at auto. Any ideas of what I should put it at?
> 
> I'm not really sure what the error code from the BSOD is, as BlueScreenView hasn't logged any of the recent crashes for some reason. I'll try to read it the next time it happens, but might be hard since it's gone in like 3 seconds.


You can make the Bsod stay. I don't remember how but a quick Google search will fix the issue for you.

What's VTTDDR?

You didn't mention input voltage and I assume ring bus is at stock.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Tried up to 2.05 now (not super high)
> 
> I can make my 4.7 work on 1.8 all the way up to 2.05 np, shouldn't have to add 0.25vrin for 100mhz to do anything
> 
> tried vcore voltage response to fast and that other setting: default was 325mhz, i tried at 200 i think. Didn't try in the other direction, oops
> 
> I'm just failing in 30 or 40 seconds with load, cinebench or x264. Actually i failed like a dozen times and i don't think any of them were faster than 20 seconds or longer than 40. Seems quite funny next to being rock solid 100mhz down.
> 
> I'll double check soon that uncore/ring is fine. Anything else i should hit? I gave it +0.2+0.2+0.2 and still failed, though on different settings. I'l manual a bit higher ring voltage, locked 34x and +0.2+0.2+0.2 when i go back to 48x


I could make it work at 1.8 I'll just crash easier, lol. Go test it, can't assume all these things, like Vccin won't do anything without any hard data to back it up.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug2507*
> 
> Drop uncore down to [email protected]
> Drop RAM down to 1333mhz or 1600mhz at rated v.
> 
> You can sort them out once the core is stable.
> 
> My preferred method has been to use last stable setting, increase vcore by .005v then bump VCCIN from last stable up to around 2.1v. If not stable i put VCCIN back down, bump vcore another .005v then try again. I'm now at 5[email protected] (1.35v BIOS) with 2.125v VCCIN (just under 2.2v actual). I stress using the following in order:
> 
> Cinebench - 11.5 (if you fail this then you're O/C is miles off)
> x264 benchmark - (4 runs with 2 passes on each run and a % counter to see how far you're getting on each run. Works as a very good indicator of how close you are getting to being stable. i.e, say you fail the 1st run, 2nd pass at 10%, bump vccin or core (what ever stage you're at with them) then run again. If you hit say 30% then you know you're moving in the right direction. Passing this means you've done the ground work and it's tweaking from here on.
> XTU Bench - You might pass x264 ut fail XTU bench. More than likely you won't crash but may drop cores. (put active core count on the graph). Again, bump vccin or core depending on which one you are moving next. For me i found vccin increase helped.
> XTU stress - run for 9hrs (usually fails after 1hr and 8hr). If it fails you just need a slight increase on either vccin or core.
> 
> *note - this will not get you P95 stable. You'll need to increase voltage to do so. I've not had a crash running anything after xtu stable for 9hrs. (gaming/surfing/audio encoding).
> 
> This is the way i do it now and have found it to work best, for me. Others may disagree or have their own way, just sharing my findings. Whatever way you decide to do it, the main point to take in is keep uncore and ram dropped till core is stable or you'll end up with no clue as to what's going on.


What Doug said. Just go test how long it takes to crash on average at a setting.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menphisto*
> 
> Should i update my BIOS when everything runs fine and stable @ 4,6 GHz and i know that the update doesnt bring New features at all (overclocking also not) just some bug fixes....and i dont have any bugs so should i update or not?
> 
> Edit: i flashed the update but its almost everything Like it was before,but there is one Bad Bad point the CPU has drops of up to 20 MHz ......0.0......so i flashed the old and everthing is fine..so should i leave the old or flash the New and live With 20mhz drops??


You never answered my question.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> I could make it work at 1.8 I'll just crash easier, lol. Go test it, can't assume all these things


I did, up to ~2.07

If i'm hard crashing consistently in 30 seconds at 2.1 i doubt it'd magically fix itself


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> I did, up to ~2.07
> 
> If i'm hard crashing consistently in 30 seconds at 2.1 i doubt it'd magically fix itself


So you're crashing after 30 seconds @ 1.8, 1.9, 2.0v?


----------



## aejt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> You can make the Bsod stay. I don't remember how but a quick Google search will fix the issue for you.
> What's VTTDDR?
> You didn't mention input voltage and I assume ring bus is at stock..


VTTDDR is termination voltage, it helps keeping the RAM stable.

Input voltage is the same as VCCIN, which I've tried between 1.7 - 1.85v. Since my cache was at 4.1GHz, my ring bus would be 41. I'm testing stability with 3,4GHz cache right now.

Looking up how to make the BSOD stay now, thanks!


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> So you're crashing after 30 seconds @ 1.8, 1.9, 2.0v?


At 1.9, 2.0, 2.05 yes.

0x0101

I've passed cinebench 100mhz down over 0.1v below the vcore i was trying, i don't really believe vcore is issue (especially since i get 124 instead of 101 if i lower vcore too far)


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aejt*
> 
> VTTDDR is termination voltage, it helps keeping the RAM stable.
> 
> Input voltage is the same as VCCIN, which I've tried between 1.7 - 1.85v. Since my cache was at 4.1GHz, my ring bus would be 41. I'm testing stability with 3,4GHz cache right now.
> 
> Looking up how to make the BSOD stay now, thanks!


I should put that in the guide...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> At 1.9, 2.0, 2.05 yes.
> 
> 0x0101
> 
> I've passed cinebench 100mhz down over 0.1v below the vcore i was trying, i don't really believe vcore is issue (especially since i get 124 instead of 101 if i lower vcore too far)


D'awwww.


----------



## Cyro999

I just find it weird to hit a wall. Considering i'm crashing before reaching 75c on any core, it would be pointless to delid etc


----------



## Doug2507

Cryo, you never know, i had to take mine up to 2.125v to be stable at x50 although the rest were down at 1.9v. I put some serious effort into the x50 so know that my current core & vccin are on the limits for stability. Anything less and i'll start to flutter in XTU.

How does your chip scale?

I've been:

[email protected] (1.9v)
[email protected] (1.9v) (never checked for lowest core)
[email protected] (1.9v)
[email protected] (2.125v)

The lower clocks i just set vccin to 1.9v and ran with it. Current one i tested from 1.9v to just under 2.2v in .025v increments whilst bumping vcore from 1.29v up to current in .0005v increments.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug2507*
> 
> Cryo, you never know, i had to take mine up to 2.125v to be stable at x50 although the rest were down at 1.9v. I put some serious effort into the x50 so know that my current core & vccin are on the limits for stability. Anything less and i'll start to flutter in XTU.
> 
> How does your chip scale?
> 
> I've been:
> 
> [email protected] (1.9v)
> [email protected] (1.9v) (never checked for lowest core)
> [email protected] (1.9v)
> [email protected] (2.125v)
> 
> The lower clocks i just set vccin to 1.9v and ran with it. Current one i tested from 1.9v to just under 2.2v in .025v increments whilst bumping vcore from 1.29v up to current in .0005v increments.


If 2.1 is more stable and he needed much more Vrin than he is using, then he should be getting more stable as his voltage nears 2.1v.

Plus, 2.1v is starting to get pretty high, lil' scary for me.

Here I'm:

[email protected] (1.8v)

[email protected] (2.05v) <- Not fully stable. Typically plays games fine but crashes after a night of chess.

I've still got to do some tests testing if Io/Sa voltages are indeed making me more stable.


----------



## Menphisto

@Darkwizzie
Which question?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chomuco*
> 
> 
> http://gyazo.com/440291bbd458e45ce02a1d47fc7fd49d.png
> 4.5 GHZ
> 1,80 Vrin
> 1,15 Vring x 42
> 1,24 Vcore
> temp?


Is this the one I record?


----------



## The Storm

Does anyone have issues with OOCT? I can pass Linx, XTU, X264 benchmark, IBT, and hours upon hours of BF3 and BF4 beta, but OCCT will crash in mere minutes, either whea or clock watchdog. I am passing those with 1.22 Vcore @ 45 and still working my way down to find the lowest that I can run haven't crashed anything but OCCT.


----------



## Jason7890

what is 'clock_watchdog'?i have had that,what does it relate to?


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jason7890*
> 
> what is 'clock_watchdog'?i have had that,what does it relate to?


Its a windows 8 term, and relates to Vrin, or Initial/Evential Input voltage depending mobo manufactures I believe


----------



## outofmyheadyo

Does anyone know what is VRIN LLC called on ASUS boards ?


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Storm*
> 
> Its a windows 8 term, and relates to Vrin, or Initial/Evential Input voltage depending mobo manufactures I believe


Its actually an Intel/motherboard term. It's a feature designed to protect a system while overclocking. More info can be found here.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug2507*
> 
> Cryo, you never know, i had to take mine up to 2.125v to be stable at x50 although the rest were down at 1.9v. I put some serious effort into the x50 so know that my current core & vccin are on the limits for stability. Anything less and i'll start to flutter in XTU.
> 
> How does your chip scale?
> 
> I've been:
> 
> [email protected] (1.9v)
> [email protected] (1.9v) (never checked for lowest core)
> [email protected] (1.9v)
> [email protected] (2.125v)
> 
> The lower clocks i just set vccin to 1.9v and ran with it. Current one i tested from 1.9v to just under 2.2v in .025v increments whilst bumping vcore from 1.29v up to current in .0005v increments.


Somewhere close to +0.05 from 4.5 (around 1.21) to 4.7 (around 1.32) depending on how you test, you only tried 1.9vrin all the way down to 1.2vcore? I need more numbers on this stuff, damn time


----------



## Menphisto

Can a mobo bios update bring better gaming performance or CPU performance?


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jason7890*
> 
> what is 'clock_watchdog'?i have had that,what does it relate to?


In addition to what everyone else posted, the code for that error is 101, which is how most people refer to it. So if you see people talking about getting 101 errors, it's the same thing.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menphisto*
> 
> Can a mobo bios update bring better gaming performance or CPU performance?


It's entirely possible. Since this is a new system, there can certainly be a certain amount of "fine tuning" that could be going on, which could help you out with OC'ing your CPU.


----------



## darkadi

Finally I got it stable x264 all 4 passes bench (no more 9c or 101) at 4.7GHz but the volts are far too high though. Degradation and reduction of cpu lifespan can occur. I'm sure of that.
To be stable it needs as high as Vccin 2.0v, Vcore [email protected] and Vring [email protected] I think that it's not worth the risk of cpu killing in order to get 100MHz more. I'm rock solid at [email protected]
.
BTW, If it's not fully stable in x264 bench there is 99% chance that game like BF3 or BF4 suddenly crashed. Nobody like that happen







right.


----------



## frozenvegtables

No don't like


----------



## Cyro999

0.15v for 100mhz is just silly







gotta be something else going on


----------



## darkadi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> 0.15v for 100mhz is just silly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gotta be something else going on


I,ve been struggling with this too long. I've played with SA,A/D I/O, DDR frequency, timings and so on without success.
As long as I put that high voltage to cpu the 9c has gone. This cpu is a piece of crap I think. I saw same of them can do 4.7 on as low as 1.28v or something.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkadi*
> 
> Finally I got it stable x264 all 4 passes bench (no more 9c or 101) at 4.7GHz but the volts are far too high though. Degradation and reduction of cpu lifespan can occur. I'm sure of that.
> To be stable it needs as high as Vccin 2.0v, Vcore [email protected] and Vring [email protected] I think that it's not worth the risk of cpu killing in order to get 100MHz more. I'm rock solid at [email protected]
> .
> BTW, If it's not fully stable in x264 bench there is 99% chance that game like BF3 or BF4 suddenly crashed. Nobody like that happen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> right.


Have you tried backing the Ring multi down? What RAM speed/timings are you using?


----------



## darkadi

Yeah I've tried with x34 and x38 ring multi. RAM is corsair vengeance @1866 9,10,9,27 1.5v but I've set them @1333 9,9,9,24 1.5v during bench.
It didn't help at all.


----------



## blaze2210

Hmmmm....Have you tried increasing the RAM voltage? Like going to .3-.5 above the "rated" voltage? That seemed to help with my G. Skill RAM....

Also, if you're getting a BSOD: what error code is it giving you?


----------



## Menphisto

I say it that way, my system is running perfect and super stable @ 4,6 GHz 1.26v and i have no issues @ all with the board so should i update just to have newest BIOS or is it useless or stupid to update when everything runs that fine?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkadi*
> 
> I,ve been struggling with this too long. I've played with SA,A/D I/O, DDR frequency, timings and so on without success.
> As long as I put that high voltage to cpu the 9c has gone. This cpu is a piece of crap I think. I saw same of them can do 4.7 on as low as 1.28v or something.


Average person hits 4.5 at most 4.6ghz.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menphisto*
> 
> I say it that way, my system is running perfect and super stable @ 4,6 GHz 1.26v and i have no issues @ all with the board so should i update just to have newest BIOS or is it useless or stupid to update when everything runs that fine?


Personally, I'd say if you have your OC dialed in and stable, then there isn't really a need to update the BIOS. On my board, I had a few stable OC profiles saved, and when I updated the BIOS, my profiles weren't recognized by the new version. Not sure if it would be the same for your board, but it's something to keep in mind.


----------



## Menphisto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Personally, I'd say if you have your OC dialed in and stable, then there isn't really a need to update the BIOS. On my board, I had a few stable OC profiles saved, and when I updated the BIOS, my profiles weren't recognized by the new version. Not sure if it would be the same for your board, but it's something to keep in mind.


Thank you, than i will keep my BIOS and be happy 
But BIOS updates cant increase the performance of the cpu or? ( i mean markable , not 0.01 % more performance?)


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menphisto*
> 
> Thank you, than i will keep my BIOS and be happy
> But BIOS updates cant increase the performance of the cpu or? ( i mean markable , not 0.01 % more performance?)


From what I've seen so far, the BIOS/UEFI updates have had no impact on my CPU performance - I've updated mine 3 times now. The only difference that I saw was a change in the format used to save the profiles. That actually pissed me off, I did a bunch of half-delirious late-night OC'ing and got a 4.7ghz stable clock while also OC'ing my RAM to 2400mhz (up from the XMP profile of 2133), and lost the saved profile. Since I had no clue what I changed, I haven't been able to get that OC working again.


----------



## Doug2507

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Somewhere close to +0.05 from 4.5 (around 1.21) to 4.7 (around 1.32) depending on how you test, you only tried 1.9vrin all the way down to 1.2vcore? I need more numbers on this stuff, damn time


I left it on 1.9v after reading the Linus guide when i started to O/C. It wasn't till i moved from x49 to x50 that i had to change it. I actually had it at 2.01v at one point near enough stable (just under 8hrs XTU) but if i changed vrin or vcore slightly in either direction it would bsod. Must have just been a fluke managing to run it at that. It's also on the low side for running 5.0 at 1.35v i reckon. Current settings seem fine.

One thing i've progressed with today though is uncore. As mentioned, i could go all the way up to x48 x264 stable but fail XTU, 124 every time. I even screwed up the vring to around 1.4v and still failed. I'm currently at x42 with 1.25vring (i've passed this on my 4.9 O/C, infact i've passed a higher multi than x42 at this voltage) which also failed running 1.3vring. Couldn't for the life of me get it stable. Time to stop and re-think! I decided to drop vring to 1.25v (a known uncore voltage for passing up tp x44 stable) and bump vrin by .025v. I've now run XTU for twice as long as before and fingers crossed when i wake up tomorrow it'll have done 11hrs no problem.

Seems quite logical needing to bump vrin. When i O/C'd core to x50, 2.125vrin was the lowest stable i found. That was with uncore at x34 with 1.15v which probably isn't very taxing. Vrin precedes both vcore and vring in the haswell diagram therefore it makes sense that if i was already on the edge of vrin, increasing vring would need an increase in vrin due to the extra draw.

I'll check this out tomorrow. I'll set uncore to 1.15v which i used for clocking the core, raise uncore multi from x34 and see where it fails. I'll then raise vring keeping vrin at 2.125v and see if i can get that multi stable. If i can't then for me thats 100% confirmed that vrin needs to be raised to accommodate the extra vring.

Hope all of that makes sense, i'm off to bed!


----------



## Menphisto

OMG....i better leave my BIOS that way it is...thanks alot


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menphisto*
> 
> OMG....i better leave my BIOS that way it is...thanks alot


No worries, glad I could help out! Yeah, it sucked....I'm still tweaking my system to try to re-set my OC profiles....I should really write my settings down....Lesson learned, I guess....


----------



## error-id10t

I read lot of people raising input voltage when they raise multi - I was first under the impression this was because of the increased Multi but now I'm thinking it's because you had to increase vcore and that's actually why you had to raise it (ie: you wouldn't raise it if you were able to use the higher multi with the previous vcore right?).

I hadn't played with it at all for a long time, left it at auto which was ~1.72v. I then tried raising Multi and it needed a good 0.05v vcore increase just from x43 to x44 for BF4 stable. I then raised it to 1.85v and I could lower my volts down to 1.265v (so 0.01v because of increase input voltage).

Does this make sense..?

also - for those playing at home; this is 0.03v to 0.04v below what is needed for folding stable so BF4 isn't really a great stability test (don't play BF3 anymore so don't know about that).


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> I read lot of people raising input voltage when they raise multi - I was first under the impression this was because of the increased Multi but now I'm thinking it's because you had to increase vcore and that's actually why you had to raise it (ie: you wouldn't raise it if you were able to use the higher multi with the previous vcore right?).
> 
> I hadn't played with it at all for a long time, left it at auto which was ~1.72v. I then tried raising Multi and it needed a good 0.05v vcore increase just from x43 to x44 for BF4 stable. I then raised it to 1.85v and I could lower my volts down to 1.265v (so 0.01v because of increase input voltage).
> 
> Does this make sense..?
> 
> also - for those playing at home; this is 0.03v to 0.04v below what is needed for folding stable so BF4 isn't really a great stability test (don't play BF3 anymore so don't know about that).


Well I always started out thinking Input Voltage as all the voltage given, shared by CPU components. So if one aspect is sucking up way more than normal, naturally it makes sense you might need the CPU to take in more voltage in general to help it out. Therefore higher Vcore = Higher Vccin.


----------



## Cyro999

^Yes. I'd definately tie VRIN etc to vcore, not what frequency you are running at.

You might be able to do 4.3ghz at 1.3vcore or 5.0ghz at 1.3vcore, when setting stuff like VRIN it's probably best to ignore the frequency. Likewise i wouldn't call "4.8ghz" a high overclock, i'd call 1.35vcore a high overclock etc


----------



## error-id10t

Ok yup, makes sense then thanks.


----------



## BoredErica

You overclock for the frequency... Therefore I think it only makes sense to call overclocks high or low based on the frequency.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> You overclock for the frequency... Therefore I think it only makes sense to call overclocks high or low based on the frequency.


It depends on point of view, i don't think it makes sense to call them like that because of the way the chips behave now. I'd call 4.8ghz @1.2vcore a low overclock and [email protected] a high one, if you're trying to stabilize a [email protected] overclock, the data from that 4.6 would probably help you out more than someone who got lucky with lottery


----------



## Ali Man

Anyone got confirmation that 101's can also be WHEA's?


----------



## error-id10t

For what it's worth, I've not seen 1 WHEA error in eventlog ever nor a 101 once. All my BSOD are 124. I know my Ivy used to spit WHEA errors into eventlog when tuning it but I don't think this does?


----------



## Cyro999

Still walling @4.8, gave it +0.1vcore and ring over rock solid 4.7ghz, set ring to 34x instead of 35x (800mhz-4ghz through turbo), tried +0.2+0.2+0.2 on sa dio aio, tried various vrin's in steps from 1.85 to 2.15

^horribly unstable. Seems fine at idle or light loads, i left it on and web browsed for hours. Failed 20 or 30 cinebench runs in a row though.

May interest you Dark though i'm hitting 9c's as well as 101's during that.

I'm not actually sure what to try, feels like i hit every setting in the bios unless it would be miraculously fixed from dropping RAM speeds, but i tried that before in similar circumstances and you said it didn't help (with 9c's etc)


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Still walling @4.8, gave it +0.1vcore and ring over rock solid 4.7ghz, set ring to 34x instead of 35x (800mhz-4ghz through turbo), tried +0.2+0.2+0.2 on sa dio aio, tried various vrin's in steps from 1.85 to 2.15
> 
> ^horribly unstable. Seems fine at idle or light loads, i left it on and web browsed for hours. Failed 20 or 30 cinebench runs in a row though.
> 
> May interest you Dark though i'm hitting 9c's as well as 101's during that.
> 
> I'm not actually sure what to try, feels like i hit every setting in the bios unless it would be miraculously fixed from dropping RAM speeds, but i tried that before in similar circumstances and you said it didn't help (with 9c's etc)


Well I could do some tests to see stability change/bsod code change from changing SA/Io but it's hard because I can't use my computer while it's stressing and it'll take a LOOONGGGG time and I can't let it run while sleeping either.


----------



## Doug2507

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Still walling @4.8, gave it +0.1vcore and ring over rock solid 4.7ghz, set ring to 34x instead of 35x (800mhz-4ghz through turbo), tried +0.2+0.2+0.2 on sa dio aio, tried various vrin's in steps from 1.85 to 2.15
> 
> ^horribly unstable. Seems fine at idle or light loads, i left it on and web browsed for hours. Failed 20 or 30 cinebench runs in a row though.
> 
> May interest you Dark though i'm hitting 9c's as well as 101's during that.
> 
> I'm not actually sure what to try, feels like i hit every setting in the bios unless it would be miraculously fixed from dropping RAM speeds, but i tried that before in similar circumstances and you said it didn't help (with 9c's etc)


Sound's like 4.8ghz is not achievable. +0.1vcore is a fairly substantial increase along with vrin up to 2.15v. Why did you bump vring up as well when ring was at x34 or have i read that wrong? I haven't found any benefit in stability from changing SA/IOA/IOD when clocking the core. I was under the impression these are quite specific to memory IMC/RAM, is there a tie in to the core?

One thing i've never changed is RAM. It's been at [email protected] the whole time (apart from a quick bench at 2400 for scoring, which netted 1200+ in xtu.







). The only time i had a 9c was when i took the vrin and core (especially core) way past what was needed. Infact i ended up getting all sorts of funky bsod codes but that may have been influenced by the dying SSD!

There's just not enough time in the day for this stuff! Think i'm going to draw up a spreadsheet and record everything i do from voltages to time/distance in stressing. Might help get a better picture of what's happening instead of storing it all in my head!

Anyway, i can see where you're coming from with regards to high overclock and voltage although i agree with Wiz on this one, overclock refers to the increase in clock speed (frequency). [email protected] is a high overclock relative to that chip, [email protected] may not be the highest overclock for another chip but it can be deemed a higher overclock in general as the frequency is higher. Voltage has nothing to do with it.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Sound's like 4.8ghz is not achievable.


Considering i can boot 4.9 no problem at way less volts i'd imagine it to be
Quote:


> Why did you bump vring up as well when ring was at x34 or have i read that wrong?


because below "wall", i only, only saw 101's when lowering ring voltage below stable threshold
Quote:


> I haven't found any benefit in stability from changing SA/IOA/IOD when clocking the core. I was under the impression these are quite specific to memory IMC/RAM, is there a tie in to the core?


There was rumor/evidence of digital io or just the volts in general helping out oc, allowing for a bit less vcore, or removing certain bsod's (i think 124's) a while ago

Other stuff depends on POV - i would define a high OC more as how far you are pushing something, or cooling requirements etc. By that kind of logic i would say that a hyper 212 is inappropriate for a high OC, even though it might be able to achieve 4.8ghz on some chips


----------



## Doug2507

Yeah but there's a big difference in voltage for booting and being stable. I can boot 5.1 at current vcore but there's no way i'll be able to get it stable running another .1v. I have tried, briefly! I could boot 5.0 at 1.25v but i'm at 1.35v to be stable.

Still not getting (misunderstanding?) why you raised vring by .1v when uncore was at x34 when trying to find core stability?

Cool, i'll try adding a little SA/IOD v and see what happens. I'm at the extremely annoying stage of being a few hours stable with xtu before crash. There's only so many hours in the day so if it's a 5hr run and fail then it's mucho time gone! Argh!! lol.

Edit: don't suppose you can dig up a link to SA/IOA/D having an effect in core stability (uncore as well??)


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Edit: don't suppose you can dig up a link to SA/IOA/D having an effect in core stability (uncore as well??)


Early pages of some of the haswell threads, it was talked about at least digital io helping 124's
Quote:


> Still not getting (misunderstanding?) why you raised vring by .1v when uncore was at x34 when trying to find core stability?


Because it's ring voltage, it's not only linked to the uncore/ring/cache multiplier, though that's not why i raised it (like i said i only see 101's below 4.8 if i use too low ring)


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Early pages of some of the haswell threads, it was talked about at least digital io helping 124's
> Because it's ring voltage, it's not only linked to the uncore/ring/cache multiplier, though that's not why i raised it (like i said i only see 101's below 4.8 if i use too low ring)


If you're going to claim that as fact then I'm going to need evidence.







Even if you are correct in theory, that does not mean it will translate to a major factor in practice.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug2507*
> 
> Yeah but there's a big difference in voltage for booting and being stable. I can boot 5.1 at current vcore but there's no way i'll be able to get it stable running another .1v. I have tried, briefly! I could boot 5.0 at 1.25v but i'm at 1.35v to be stable.
> 
> Still not getting (misunderstanding?) why you raised vring by .1v when uncore was at x34 when trying to find core stability?
> 
> Cool, i'll try adding a little SA/IOD v and see what happens. I'm at the extremely annoying stage of being a few hours stable with xtu before crash. There's only so many hours in the day so if it's a 5hr run and fail then it's mucho time gone! Argh!! lol.
> 
> Edit: don't suppose you can dig up a link to SA/IOA/D having an effect in core stability (uncore as well??)


We need more data.

For example: What if SA/Io only help at high voltage near stability and is the deciding factor, pushing it to stability? You won't find that out by lowering your own settings and tweaking it that way, only by trying one multiplier above your highest stable multiplier.

But it takes so long to Bsod now. I can't run synthetics or my CPU will implode. So I'm stuck with x264. But recording until I crash 5 times as per my old procedure, that would take hours upon hours once I test multiple settings, (Don't forget, Io/Sa is a set of three different voltages) AND, I can't loop it, I have to be next to the computer the entire time.

If you can bring in that sort of data, then that would be awesome. But I get it if you can't.


----------



## Rezal

Anybody else really troubled by HyperPi? I'm trying to get my 4770K to 4.6 GHz, but whatever I do I get WHEA BSODs. Tried reducing cache clocks to 4 GHz, Vring is at 1.25V, also reduced RAM to 2133 MHz. HCI memtest finds no errors, so I don't think RAM is the issue.

I am already at 1.39 V adaptive, Vin is up to 1.96 V, but WHEA all day err' day. 4.5 GHz works with 4.4 GHz cache at 1.32 V and memory on 2600 MHz, so I think it is just a matter of Vcore.

Mobo is ASRock Z87 Pro4. CPU is delidded, but not using any liquid metal paste at this point. Core temp are mostly lower than 80°C, occasionally spiking above that value.

Is there anything I can try that does not involve increasing my Vcore even more?


----------



## Doug2507

IBT - Would this pass if uncore is not stable?


----------



## t0tum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug2507*
> 
> IBT - Would this pass if uncore is not stable?


He might pass, which version are you using, cus it might be obsolete?
LinX 0.6.5 been updated to latest haswell intstructions and wont pass if anything is off. Get latest version here: http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?201670-LinX-A-simple-Linpack-interface&p=5206283&viewfull=1#post5206283


----------



## Doug2507

2.54


----------



## Doug2507

If only it could be validated....




Absolutely no idea what's caused it or why! Just happened to be standing in front of the screen and noticed a ripple! Bclk jumped from 100 to 120! Very strange!


----------



## Shweller

I am new to Haswell and PC building all together. I was able to achieve stable 4.5GHZ on my 4670K at 1.250V. I stress tested with Intel Burn, Prime 95 and AIDA 64 with a max temp of 93 degrees with an H100i on SP 120’s high performance edition fans. I am new to overclocking but felt I got lucky with a good chip. I run about 65 degrees average on Battlefield 4 beta at ultra-settings. I wish to join this OC club.


----------



## Ali Man

^ I'd say a little too high on that max temp.


----------



## jameyscott

Yeah... you might want to clean off your cpu and apply some good thermal paste.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Yeah... you might want to clean off your cpu and apply some good thermal paste.


I certainly agree with that, the stock thermal paste on the H100i is OK at best....Some Antec Formula 7 will work out better, or Shin-Etsu (my personal preference). I'll be testing out GC Extreme and Prolimatech PK3 pretty soon though, since they just arrived today.


----------



## crashdummy35

I'm never being an "early adopter" again... this is so confusing









Edit: @ blaze2210: PK 1 was only 1 degree hotter than MX4 so that PK 3 may turn out awesome....


----------



## Shweller

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Yeah... you might want to clean off your cpu and apply some good thermal paste.


Thank you, I have some Antec Silver I will give it a try. I get about a 10 degree difference from core 1 to core 4 at times during stress test. What would be max allowable temp during Intel Burn (Very High) and/or Prime 95? Hopefully I can avoid de-lidding....or cut back voltage...


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> I'm never being an "early adopter" again... this is so confusing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: @ blaze2210: PK 1 was only 1 degree hotter than MX4 so that PK 3 may turn out awesome....


That's what I'm hoping! Unfortunately, I'm at work right now, so I have to wait until tonight/tomorrow before I can do any playing around with it. Anyone have any opinions on the GC Extreme compound?


----------



## Chomuco

NEW cpuz 1.67 thumb.gif CPU-Z 1.67 ®

http://valid.canardpc.com/ukqkdv

http://www.cpuid.com/medias/files/softwares/cpu-z/cpu-z_1.67-setup-en.exe

http://www.cpuid.com/medias/files/softwares/cpu-z/cpu-z_1.67-en.zip


----------



## Doug2507

Thanks Chomuco.

Cyro - Bit late in the day to give a full explanation but that's my uncore finally stable at x42. Short version, don't increase IOA, increase IOD/SA only. And if vrin is down at the lowest stable setting for core clock, +.025v may well help. Need to investigate further when i have time, i.e, remove the +.025v i put on vrin, declare stable then drop SA/IOD and repeat till stability lost. (fyi, i have SA/IOD at +.15v right now but i suspect these could be lowered)


----------



## Cyro999

^Ty

Played a bit more. Can pass cinebench consistently now, which is worlds further than i was before, didn't try anything else.

But:

It only works with DIO added (which is nice to figure out) >WHILE< RAM is at a low clock. 2200 was hard failing consistently (0x0101 in cinebench) 1600 got me an error popup in cine first time i tried it and then a crash after a few runs (101..) 800 works seemingly flawlessly. Seems like IMC failing and giving 101 bluescreen perhaps

Didn't experiment for too long, and come to think of it my RAM was acting a tiny bit weird at 4.7ghz (2400 settings i swore were stable having major issues, which was why i was at 2200 on many of the same timings) gone back down to 4.7, will poke at a few things, and also trying RAM with a bit more RAM volts, +0.1+0.1 on sa/dio to see if RAM is stable and if i can be stable with a touch less vcore with the dio (considering i seem to need a whole lot just 100mhz up.. 5 runs in a row @+0.2, crashed both attempts @+0.1)


----------



## Ali Man

Are you guys finding these stable OC's with all power saving settings enabled? or some enabled and disabled?


----------



## Cyro999

All enabled


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shweller*
> 
> I am new to Haswell and PC building all together. I was able to achieve stable 4.5GHZ on my 4670K at 1.250V. I stress tested with Intel Burn, Prime 95 and AIDA 64 with a max temp of 93 degrees with an H100i on SP 120's high performance edition fans. I am new to overclocking but felt I got lucky with a good chip. I run about 65 degrees average on Battlefield 4 beta at ultra-settings. I wish to join this OC club.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shweller*
> 
> Thank you, I have some Antec Silver I will give it a try. I get about a 10 degree difference from core 1 to core 4 at times during stress test. What would be max allowable temp during Intel Burn (Very High) and/or Prime 95? Hopefully I can avoid de-lidding....or cut back voltage...


Hello Shweller. In case you have not noticed, the first post of this entire thread is my overclocking guide, that's what all the posts here are based around. So go ahead and give it a skim or a read if you want. It lists max safe temps at 95C. 95-100C is tolerable for short periods of time but not recommended. That 10C you experience in different temps is normal. While your settings are just fine at 4.5ghz, since 93C at Prime isn't dangerous either way, you'll be hard pressed to hit 4.6ghz doing the same exact stress test assuming you can lay down stability.

If you want to gun for 4.6, you'll have to switch to a nonsynthetic. I recommend x264.

Your CPU is just about average according to my statistic.

In order to be placed into the Haswell Overclocking Statistic, you only need to fill out the small form on the first page. If you want to have "picture verification" ticked, you also need the picture to contain HWInfo's Vcore reading (not VID), and some way to verify that you ran the test as long as you claimed you did.

Good luck.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chomuco*
> 
> NEW cpuz 1.67 thumb.gif CPU-Z 1.67 ®
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/ukqkdv
> 
> http://www.cpuid.com/medias/files/softwares/cpu-z/cpu-z_1.67-setup-en.exe
> 
> http://www.cpuid.com/medias/files/softwares/cpu-z/cpu-z_1.67-en.zip


Thanks for the info!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug2507*
> 
> Thanks Chomuco.
> 
> Cyro - Bit late in the day to give a full explanation but that's my uncore finally stable at x42. Short version, don't increase IOA, increase IOD/SA only. And if vrin is down at the lowest stable setting for core clock, +.025v may well help. Need to investigate further when i have time, i.e, remove the +.025v i put on vrin, declare stable then drop SA/IOD and repeat till stability lost. (fyi, i have SA/IOD at +.15v right now but i suspect these could be lowered)


How many tests were done for this?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> ^Ty
> 
> Played a bit more. Can pass cinebench consistently now, which is worlds further than i was before, didn't try anything else.
> 
> But:
> 
> It only works with DIO added (which is nice to figure out) >WHILE< RAM is at a low clock. 2200 was hard failing consistently (0x0101 in cinebench) 1600 got me an error popup in cine first time i tried it and then a crash after a few runs (101..) 800 works seemingly flawlessly. Seems like IMC failing and giving 101 bluescreen perhaps
> 
> Didn't experiment for too long, and come to think of it my RAM was acting a tiny bit weird at 4.7ghz (2400 settings i swore were stable having major issues, which was why i was at 2200 on many of the same timings) gone back down to 4.7, will poke at a few things, and also trying RAM with a bit more RAM volts, +0.1+0.1 on sa/dio to see if RAM is stable and if i can be stable with a touch less vcore with the dio (considering i seem to need a whole lot just 100mhz up.. 5 runs in a row @+0.2, crashed both attempts @+0.1)


If there's sufficient evidence I must tweak Io voltages and SA seperately my head will explode lol, another 3 parameters to tweak that may or may not interact with the other voltages to bring out a different result!


----------



## Cyro999

Dunno if they'd have to be done seperately, because i thought my RAM would be fine at stock (1600cas11) and it wasn't. 101 bluescreens that dissapear when clocking RAM to 800mhz = all of my wat


----------



## Doug2507

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> How many tests were done for this?


Took the whole day yesterday, in fact the night before as well to get this. Yesterday i ran xtu stress a good half dozen times till it looked good. Ran x43 before i hit the sack and it failed in two hours. Not too bad and expect a small increase in vring will sort it out. Keep forgetting though that you guys are on core and i'm uncore!

What was current O/C=<1hr
+.025vrin=5hr30
+.15v SA/IOD=<2hr
+.15v SA/IOD/IOA=10min+ (fastest BSOD of them all!)
+.25vrin, +.15v SA/IOD=9hr5min stable.
multi from x42 to x43=1hr30min

I've now bumped vrinrg .02v and stressing x43 again.

All BSOD's were 124's. Any unstable setting would 9 times out of 10 drop at least a core on XTU bench when graph is on 2 minute setting. For some reason if you change it to say 30mins or an hour it won't show any cores dropping.


----------



## rickyman0319

what is the max voltage for watercooling i7 4770k?


----------



## jameyscott

Umm, what voltage are you talking about? Vcore? VCCIN? Vring?


----------



## rickyman0319

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Umm, what voltage are you talking about? Vcore? VCCIN? Vring?


I meant all voltage .


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> I meant all voltage .


This dude named Dark_wizzie made a guide on page 1, check it out!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug2507*
> 
> Took the whole day yesterday, in fact the night before as well to get this. Yesterday i ran xtu stress a good half dozen times till it looked good. Ran x43 before i hit the sack and it failed in two hours. Not too bad and expect a small increase in vring will sort it out. Keep forgetting though that you guys are on core and i'm uncore!
> 
> What was current O/C=<1hr
> +.025vrin=5hr30
> +.15v SA/IOD=<2hr
> +.15v SA/IOD/IOA=10min+ (fastest BSOD of them all!)
> +.25vrin, +.15v SA/IOD=9hr5min stable.
> multi from x42 to x43=1hr30min
> 
> I've now bumped vrinrg .02v and stressing x43 again.
> 
> All BSOD's were 124's. Any unstable setting would 9 times out of 10 drop at least a core on XTU bench when graph is on 2 minute setting. For some reason if you change it to say 30mins or an hour it won't show any cores dropping.
> Hmm, yeah, we're all looking at ways to stabilize core not uncore. After all, that extra 200 mhz uncore won't really do anything compared to 100mhz more core.


----------



## userman122

I suppose he means vCore. Too answer the question, that really depends on the watercooling. Moat watercoolong systems should tacle at least a vCore of 1.30 or so? Correct me if Im wrong! My h100i can taclke an i5-4670k at 1.32-1.33 vcore, and that is without any HT, of course


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *userman122*
> 
> I suppose he means vCore. Too answer the question, that really depends on the watercooling. Moat watercoolong systems should tacle at least a vCore of 1.30 or so? Correct me if Im wrong! My h100i can taclke an i5-4670k at 1.32-1.33 vcore, and that is without any HT, of course


You should not figure out max Vcore by cooling solution. You figure out what max temp is and what max voltage is to safeguard from degradation and stop when you hit on of them, whichever comes first.

Doing your method, people all around with different cooling solutions, imperfect mounting, hot ambients, cold ambient, easy stress, hard stress, etc will either overheat and blow up or barely take their overclock anywhere, stopping with a ton of headroom left.


----------



## Chomuco

new CoreTemp rc6 haswell
http://www.alcpu.com/CoreTemp/



http://gyazo.com/77a4abc854049a73859b1020f26d8b7f.png


----------



## jameyscott

When did that come out? I'm pretty sure I'm on RC5. Maybe might temps aren't as high or low as I thought... there's a 10C difference between aisuite and coretemp. Hopefully AIsuite is right.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> When did that come out? I'm pretty sure I'm on RC5. Maybe might temps aren't as high or low as I thought... there's a 10C difference between aisuite and coretemp. Hopefully AIsuite is right.


Change log reads Oct 9th.


----------



## jameyscott

I'll definitely have to update it then.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> When did that come out? I'm pretty sure I'm on RC5. Maybe might temps aren't as high or low as I thought... there's a 10C difference between aisuite and coretemp. Hopefully AIsuite is right.


You can pretty much count on aisuite being wrong


----------



## Menphisto

Hi all,
I want to buy a New GPU for my i5 4670k @ 4,6 GHz and i really dont know which i should buy my maximum budget is 300€ for the GPU, i looked at the GTX 760 hawk or a AMD r9 280 x. But maybe r9 270 x in crossfire, what you guys think about this?


----------



## BoredErica

280x is the same as 7970ghz IIRC. 7970ghz = 7970 as far as I can tell. Soo... 7970 vs 760?


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menphisto*
> 
> Hi all,
> I want to buy a New GPU for my i5 4670k @ 4,6 GHz and i really dont know which i should buy my maximum budget is 300€ for the GPU, i looked at the GTX 760 hawk or a AMD r9 280 x. But maybe r9 270 x in crossfire, what you guys think about this?


The 760 is a great card - I'm using 2 of the MSI Gaming Edition ones myself (they match my board - Z87-GD65 Gaming







). I've seen some pretty nice scores coming out of those Hawks....Check out the 760 Owner's Club in my sig and you'll see come crazy Valley scores....


----------



## jameyscott

Out of your three choices a 280x would be your best option. I've heard lower end cards don't crossfire very well, and the 280x is just a rebranded 7970 Ghz edition. That would allow you to Crossfire later on and get more performance when you need it. The 280x is a better card than a 760 for sure.


----------



## Alxx

Finally I managed to pass x264 test with 4,6 GHZ. Vcore 1,3, 1,93 Vrin LLC/off, 1,18 Vring and SA IO A/D 0.08 0.09 0.085








Took me a lot of test runs. One thing I noticed was after some bios changes and multiple test runs my results would become worse !
Old settings that reached like 80% would only reach 20 %. This was very confusing !!! I took notes each run and later results would indicate no logic at all. Then I set Bios back to defaults, made reboot and entered the new values. And System would pass suddenly.
This clearly means that my Gigabyte Bios has to be reset to defaults (don't know how often), from time to time or results will become useless. Glad I found that out. Now I know that incorrect Bios falsified my results and I might even lower certain settings. Also Vrin or Vring too high will bring worse results, oc with higher volts and core multi Vrin,Vring just have to match, this is my experience after plenty of testing. Maybe this will help somebody else.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Out of your three choices a 280x would be your best option. I've heard lower end cards don't crossfire very well, and the 280x is just a rebranded 7970 Ghz edition. That would allow you to Crossfire later on and get more performance when you need it. The 280x is a better card than a 760 for sure.


You have some benches to back that statement up with?


----------



## jameyscott

http://www.anandtech.com/show/6994/nvidia-geforce-gtx-770-review/18

Pretty positive the 760 is worse than the 770. Hence me saying the 280x is better.


----------



## Alxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> You have some benches to back that statement up with?


7970 or R9-280x is like Gtx 770. Sometimes a bit more sometimes less.
For Instance: http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/gigabyte_radeon_r9_280x_windforce_review,27.html
watch the benchmarks


----------



## Menphisto

Thanks all,
I think i buy a r9 280 x because of the good price point for the performance. Also i See Benchmarks where the GTX 760 hawk perform about the same as a 280x, but a stock 280x so i think there is more OC potential.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menphisto*
> 
> Thanks all,
> I think i buy a r9 280 x because of the good price point for the performance. Also i See Benchmarks where the GTX 760 hawk perform about the same as a 280x, but a stock 280x so i think there is more OC potential.


Keep in mind that comparison is most likely stock speeds vs stock speeds - the 760 Hawk is a card that has been built specifically for overclocking. On top of the hardware advantages, it also has a nice looking backplate....


----------



## Doug2507

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alxx*
> 
> Finally I managed to pass x264 test with 4,6 GHZ. Vcore 1,3, 1,93 Vrin LLC/off, 1,18 Vring and SA IO A/D 0.08 0.09 0.085
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took me a lot of test runs. One thing I noticed was after some bios changes and multiple test runs my results would become worse !
> Old settings that reached like 80% would only reach 20 %. This was very confusing !!! I took notes each run and later results would indicate no logic at all. Then I set Bios back to defaults, made reboot and entered the new values. And System would pass suddenly.
> This clearly means that my Gigabyte Bios has to be reset to defaults (don't know how often), from time to time or results will become useless. Glad I found that out. Now I know that incorrect Bios falsified my results and I might even lower certain settings. Also Vrin or Vring too high will bring worse results, oc with higher volts and core multi Vrin,Vring just have to match, this is my experience after plenty of testing. Maybe this will help somebody else.


I'm sure i read somewhere that doing a hard reboot (complete power off) was a wise idea after changing settings. The MSI does it automatically depending on what you change.

Good to hear you're making progress. Out of curiosity, if you turn off IOA do you loose stability? What were your uncore/RAM settings?

I also found that too much vrin can induce unstability. Same with vcore & vring but that may be a by product of low vrin? Too much SA/IOD will also cause unstability when O/C'ing uncore.

With those settings can you pass any length of time in XTU stress and before that can you run XTU bench (2minute display) without dropping any active cores?

I'd be interested to see if anyone that is x264 stable has crashed gaming or otherwise.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> I'd be interested to see if anyone that is x264 stable has crashed gaming or otherwise.


x264 won't hard check anything, just seems to trip up Haswell quite a bit


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> http://www.anandtech.com/show/6994/nvidia-geforce-gtx-770-review/18
> 
> Pretty positive the 760 is worse than the 770. Hence me saying the 280x is better.


For $400 it better outperform the 760....There's a rather large price difference....That's like saying "Well, the Titan outperforms it, so it must not be good"....If going for a 770, you could add an extra $100 and get 2x MSI 760's that would outperform said Titan....But that's not what's being asked. My point is this, the 760 is a good card that runs quietly, adapts it's power consumption, runs everything, and OC's rather well.


----------



## Alxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug2507*
> 
> I'm sure i read somewhere that doing a hard reboot (complete power off) was a wise idea after changing settings. The MSI does it automatically depending on what you change.
> 
> Good to hear you're making progress. Out of curiosity, if you turn off IOA do you loose stability? What were your uncore/RAM settings?
> 
> I also found that too much vrin can induce unstability. Same with vcore & vring but that may be a by product of low vrin? Too much SA/IOD will also cause unstability when O/C'ing uncore.
> 
> With those settings can you pass any length of time in XTU stress and before that can you run XTU bench (2minute display) without dropping any active cores?
> 
> I'd be interested to see if anyone that is x264 stable has crashed gaming or otherwise.


My uncore is x39, Ram is 1866 Mhz. I will have to test SA IO D/A next for confirmation. I had 9c error and raised then SA IO D/A. Seemed to help but this needs further testing .
I haven't tested XTU yet, but i might do this depending on how hot it will get. My CPU is not delidded yet, because maybe I will buy a better one soon. With unstable x264 setting @80 % and 1,305 instead of 1,3 Vcore I played Battlefield 3 many times, 13 hours total without crashes. So I guess my latest x264 stable setting will be Battlefield 3 stable. Did not test other multi player games. Crysis 3 mabe different, have not tested this.


----------



## error-id10t

So I'm playing around now too again, only with BF4 though.

When I had my VCCIN @ stock it was 1.72v, at the same time I had to raise my vcore to 1.275v to get x44 multi stable. I then raised VCCIN to 1.85v which allowed me to drop vcore to 1.265v and remain stable. I then dropped vcore down to 1.255v but this brought back BSOD here and there (not always).

Raising VCCIN to 1.9v didn't fix the above, so I brought it back down to 1.85v and instead raised: SA, IOA/D by 0.025v: they're now using 0.125, 0.125v, 0.175v respectively and this appeared to fix it, no BSOD last night. I raised these previously already due to my memory OC.


----------



## laxer23

Hey I just overclocked for the first time I have a 4770K h100i gskill z series 16Gb 2133 freq. ram. I also have the Maximus Hero board and have set the overclock to 46 and have been testing for 20 mins so far and temps have not gone above 72 and average in the low 60's at 1.22v. I am using aida64 as my stability test right now pleas let me know what I should be doing if I missed anything


----------



## laxer23

forgot to mention I did lower the freq. of the ram to 1600 to start with.did not touch the cache ratio left it on auto


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> You have some benches to back that statement up with?


It's basically well known it's the case. If you want you can easily find results on Google.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Keep in mind that comparison is most likely stock speeds vs stock speeds - the 760 Hawk is a card that has been built specifically for overclocking. On top of the hardware advantages, it also has a nice looking backplate....


Yes but 7970ghz will still be faster, period.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> For $400 it better outperform the 760....There's a rather large price difference....That's like saying "Well, the Titan outperforms it, so it must not be good"....If going for a 770, you could add an extra $100 and get 2x MSI 760's that would outperform said Titan....But that's not what's being asked. My point is this, the 760 is a good card that runs quietly, adapts it's power consumption, runs everything, and OC's rather well.


Pretty sure his point wasn't to compare 760 vs 770 in price, but to say, if a 7970ghz can defeat a 770, then surely it can defeat a 760 as 760 is a lower tier card.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *laxer23*
> 
> forgot to mention I did lower the freq. of the ram to 1600 to start with.did not touch the cache ratio left it on auto
> Cache is set to auto but what frequency, exactly?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> It's basically well known it's the case. If you want you can easily find results on Google.
> 
> Yes but 7970ghz will still be faster, period.
> 
> Pretty sure his point wasn't to compare 760 vs 770 in price, but to say, if a 7970ghz can defeat a 770, then surely it can defeat a 760 as 760 is a lower tier card.


I've been playing Terraria all day and didn't see his post. Yup, that is almost exactly what I was saying, Since the 7970 and 770 are on par (Because it is a rebranded 680) Then there is no way a 760 would be able to beat it.


----------



## laxer23

it was set at the stock 3900 i just increased it to 4600. I also raised the ram freq. back up to 2133, so far so good re running aida64 now.
The temps. are still holding in the 60's. touching 70 every once in a while. I feel like this has been too easy based on other peoples chips, or is that because I'm only at 4600. if thats the case I probably could go more as long as it remains stable, I only set it at 46 to test it to see if I could get that much, Again this seems like it went to easy.


----------



## Menphisto

I will buy the AMD r9 280 x toxic Form sapphire. I saw Benchmarks where in some games it has the performance of a stock GTX 780, O.O


----------



## jameyscott

Link?


----------



## Menphisto

http://www.anandtech.com/show/7406/the-sapphire-r9-280x-toxic-review/3 Like i said , in some games same or more (less too) performance


----------



## feartheturtle

OK so a noob question...What's the difference between CPU VCORE and VID voltages? When I'm gaming on my new system, the max CPU VCORE reads 1.296V and VID reads 1.375V. Is this normal and are these the same thing? Ideally, I want to keep my voltages below 1.3V.

Also all my other power and energy settings are set to auto and I've noticed in AI Suites that LLC is automatically set to Level 8 (highest) for my given overclock. Is this OK for the long run? I think I saw an Asus overclocking video guide on Youtube saying that with the Haswell platform we can just leave all those settings on auto and the mobo will take care of it.

My system specs:
-i7-4770K OC @ 4.5 GHz (1.275 Vcore Adaptive); Uncore @ 4.4 GHz (1.25V Adaptive)
-Asus Maximus VI Formula mobo
-Corsair Dominator Platinum 16GB OC to 2400 MHz (10-12-12-31-2)
-EVGA GTX 780 SC ACX
-Corsair AX860i psu


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menphisto*
> 
> http://www.anandtech.com/show/7406/the-sapphire-r9-280x-toxic-review/3 Like i said , in some games same or more (less too) performance


Only one game, and that's Company of Heroes. Unless you are gaming at 1440P, you are going to want to look at different benchmarks. It's not surprising that all the 280Xs blow away the 770 because the 770 only has 2GB of VRAM (Some have 4GB) and a higher memory bandwidth.
I've always found it interesting how optimizations can make a weaker card look a lot better. (Not saying it is a weak card, just not as good as a 780.)
I really wish they would state what they mean when they just say "GTX 780." Does that mean at stock frequencies? Does it include GPU Boost 2.0? I think they are trying to make the 280X look really good, but they really need to state all of their material.

That Toxic also has very little to no core overclocking ability. =/ What's the fun in that? At leas the memory core can be upped a little.

Really nice card though. Depending on its price, I might pick one up for my wife's build.


----------



## Menphisto

Here is another review that shows that it is the most powerful 280x and is more powerful than a GTX 770 :
http://www.kitguru.net/components/graphic-cards/zardon/sapphire-r9-280x-toxic-edition-oc-3gb-review/


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menphisto*
> 
> Here is another review that shows that it is the most powerful 280x and is more powerful than a GTX 770 :
> http://www.kitguru.net/components/graphic-cards/zardon/sapphire-r9-280x-toxic-edition-oc-3gb-review/


280 = 7970ghz, done deal. 7970ghz will NOT defeat 780 in large majority of games.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feartheturtle*
> 
> OK so a noob question...What's the difference between CPU VCORE and VID voltages? When I'm gaming on my new system, the max CPU VCORE reads 1.296V and VID reads 1.375V. Is this normal and are these the same thing? Ideally, I want to keep my voltages below 1.3V.
> 
> Also all my other power and energy settings are set to auto and I've noticed in AI Suites that LLC is automatically set to Level 8 (highest) for my given overclock. Is this OK for the long run? I think I saw an Asus overclocking video guide on Youtube saying that with the Haswell platform we can just leave all those settings on auto and the mobo will take care of it.
> 
> My system specs:
> -i7-4770K OC @ 4.5 GHz (1.275 Vcore Adaptive); Uncore @ 4.4 GHz (1.25V Adaptive)
> -Asus Maximus VI Formula mobo
> -Corsair Dominator Platinum 16GB OC to 2400 MHz (10-12-12-31-2)
> -EVGA GTX 780 SC ACX
> -Corsair AX860i psu


It's already listed in the guide.

VID is the number you entered into BIOS.

CPU Vcore is the Vcore measured under load by HWinfo.

Such a voltage change is normal.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> 280 = 7970ghz, done deal. 7970ghz will NOT defeat 780 in large majority of games.
> It's already listed in the guide.
> VID is the number you entered into BIOS.
> CPU Vcore is the Vcore measured under load by HWinfo.
> Such a voltage change is normal.


*280X The 280 is basically the 7950 if I remember correctly.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> *280X The 280 is basically the 7950 if I remember correctly.


No, it's a 7970 (look at the number of shaders, for example). The clock speeds are slightly different, but functionally a 7970.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> No, it's a 7970 (look at the number of shaders, for example). The clock speeds are slightly different, but functionally a 7970.


So, the 280X is a 7970Ghz edition and the 280 is a regular 7970?


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> So, the 280X is a 7970Ghz edition and the 280 is a regular 7970?


Pretty sure it's 280X = 7970 and 280 = 7950. I haven't really paid any attention to the 280 though, but you should be able to tell from the specs.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Pretty sure it's 280X = 7970 and 280 = 7950. I haven't really paid any attention to the 280 though, but you should be able to tell from the specs.


But, but... That's what I said... XD


----------



## Menphisto

Will there come a r9 280 ?


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> So, the 280X is a 7970Ghz edition and the 280 is a regular 7970?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Pretty sure it's 280X = 7970 and 280 = 7950. I haven't really paid any attention to the 280 though, but you should be able to tell from the specs.


That is how I read the 280x vs. 280 difference. The 7970 & 7970ghz are the same card, the ghz just has a boost bios.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> But, but... That's what I said... XD


Gah, I misread your initial post. My bad - you are correct.


----------



## Ali Man

Basically the 280x is a newer name for 7970, to bring a lower price and some software/game goods along with it.

And people are as expected buying this rebranding move, while I laugh over a drink (chocolate shake), seeing that my old 680, doing 1306Mhz and raping all these new guys.....


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> Basically the 280x is a newer name for 7970, to bring a lower price and some software/game goods along with it.
> 
> And people are as expected buying this rebranding move, while I laugh over a drink (chocolate shake), seeing that my old 680, doing 1306Mhz and raping all these new guys.....


My 780 Classifieds disagree.


----------



## dmasteR

Is there a specific guide for overclocking Z87 Asus boards?


----------



## error-id10t

So back in topic and me hiding in my corner, I'm back to giving up trying to figure further OC stability on this chip. On the earlier post I indicated that raising VCCIN helped and I was going to try SA/IOA/IOD to see if it improved further - well, after trying those 3 and having no success I went back to what I had before while keeping VCCIN @ 1.85v and it started BSOD again (still only 124).

Fastest BSODs came with VCCIN up at 1.95v but I tried ranges from 1.8v-2.0v with nothing changing. Same for SA/IOD/IOA, changing them by +0.025 - 0.075v with no changes with each increment of the VCCIN values. So after all this I'm back to having to have vcore @ 1.275v just for BF4 @ 4.4giggles and I'm still not sure if that's stable after yesterday's mess.

Yesterday's ambient was hotter @ around 34 degrees so this may have had something to do with it and I'm close to turning off all the safe-guards to see if that might help.


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> My 780 Classifieds disagree.


780's aren't in the same tier as 680's/7970's or the new 280x.

However, the 290x should be your game.


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Is there a specific guide for overclocking Z87 Asus boards?


This is as good as it gets (but with different terms used, that may have the same meaning e.g. VCCIN = VRIN = CPU input voltage):

http://www.overclock.net/t/1401976/the-gigabyte-z87-haswell-overclocking-oc-guide


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> 780's aren't in the same tier as 680's/7970's or the new 280x.
> 
> However, the 290x should be your game.


I know.







you were boasting a bit, si I thought I would, too.

I assume over 1300 on a 680 is pretty good. I'm almost 1300 game stable, but I can't get that right now because I'm air cooling and don't have a custom bios on them yet. Dang you GPU boost 2.0..... once I get the water cooling up and running and custom bios ill be set.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> I assume over 1300 on a 680 is pretty good.


Doesn't seem above average i think, my 770 does 1293 on stock volts and doesn't hit 70c at max load unless i manually pull fans down


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you were boasting a bit, si I thought I would, too.
> 
> I assume over 1300 on a 680 is pretty good. I'm almost 1300 game stable, but I can't get that right now because I'm air cooling and don't have a custom bios on them yet. Dang you GPU boost 2.0..... once I get the water cooling up and running and custom bios ill be set.


780's and Classifieds are a totally different story. It's like 680 Lightnings, 680 Classifieds weren't too much without the EVBot.

1300Mhz is the sweet spot of performance for 680's, 780's can attain that in the 1200Mhz territory.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Fastest BSODs came with VCCIN up at 1.95v but I tried ranges from 1.8v-2.0v with nothing changing. Same for SA/IOD/IOA, changing them by +0.025 - 0.075v with no changes with each increment of the VCCIN values. So after all this I'm back to having to have vcore @ 1.275v just for BF4 @ 4.4giggles and I'm still not sure if that's stable after yesterday's mess.


Wait... Fastest Bsods came at 1.95Vccin and then you say 1.8v to 2.0v with nothing changing. That's a contradiction. My strategy for those with ample amount of time is to time h ow long it takes on average for your CPU to bsod at a specific setting. Then move on from VCCIN to other factors.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Is there a specific guide for overclocking Z87 Asus boards?


Not one on OCN that is decent quality.

What are you having trouble doing? We'll sort it out and I'll add it to the guide.


----------



## Doug2507

This will do me till i get back home in a couple of weeks. Wiz- feel free to update using these stats.



x264 stable
XTU 9hr stable
5.0ghz with x43 uncore
RAM 2400mhz
Vcore 1.35v (VID), 1.376v actual
VRIN 2.15v
VRIN 1.2v
SA/IOD +.010v

(XTU run was with ram at 1333mhz but x264 with 2400. !00% confident it's stable in [email protected] I'll re-run when i get back.)


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug2507*
> 
> This will do me till i get back home in a couple of weeks. Wiz- feel free to update using these stats.
> 
> 
> 
> x264 stable
> XTU 9hr stable
> 5.0ghz with x43 uncore
> RAM 2400mhz
> Vcore 1.35v (VID), 1.376v actual
> VRIN 2.15v
> VRIN 1.2v
> SA/IOD +.010v
> 
> (XTU run was with ram at 1333mhz but x264 with 2400. !00% confident it's stable in [email protected] I'll re-run when i get back.)


Updated, awesome overclock.


----------



## Cyro999

^313 tRFC on your RAM?

Don't know about the individual IC's or whatever but i've never seen it that high, and i got a ton of performance tightening mine on samsung greens from like 160 to 96 at 2400mhz (using maxxmem etc)


----------



## BoredErica

What's TFC, I just change the 4 timings and speed.


----------



## [CyGnus]

Cyro999 true but not all kits can do less than 128TRFC some not even boot with less than 160. Not refering to samsung i am talking about ram in general


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Wait... Fastest Bsods came at 1.95Vccin and then you say 1.8v to 2.0v with nothing changing. That's a contradiction. My strategy for those with ample amount of time is to time h ow long it takes on average for your CPU to bsod at a specific setting. Then move on from VCCIN to other factors


Yeah, wasn't clear enough - nothing changed as in - kept giving BSOD. 1.95v-2v was the worse while less was better.

Today was a cool day, ambient only ~24 degrees and no BSOD. Heat has to be a contributor to my issues but hell, my chip can't be cooled no matter what. I'll use my tuning plan as soon as someone says they've got a C1 or whatever comes out.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Yeah, wasn't clear enough - nothing changed as in - kept giving BSOD. 1.95v-2v was the worse while less was better.
> 
> Today was a cool day, ambient only ~24 degrees and no BSOD. Heat has to be a contributor to my issues but hell, my chip can't be cooled no matter what. I'll use my tuning plan as soon as someone says they've got a C1 or whatever comes out.


What temps were you getting on that hot day? I mean, average or peak core temps under load.


----------



## Doug2507

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Updated, awesome overclock.


Cheers dude! Forgot to mention, it's all under water now.

*just noticed you've changed it. VID was 1.35v.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> ^313 tRFC on your RAM?
> 
> Don't know about the individual IC's or whatever but i've never seen it that high, and i got a ton of performance tightening mine on samsung greens from like 160 to 96 at 2400mhz (using maxxmem etc)


I've not even touched the RAM yet. That was XMP profile 2 on the G.Skill TridentX's just to see what difference it would make with x264 and CB. I'll be back to uncore when i get home, x44 is approaching stable, then once that's all done with i'll turn my attention to the RAM. Haven't a clue where to start with it so if there's any threads worth reading, show me the way! I'm now a good 3 weeks of 24/7 on the O/C and still not played a single game yet, when will it end?


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> ^313 tRFC on your RAM?
> 
> Don't know about the individual IC's or whatever but i've never seen it that high, and i got a ton of performance tightening mine on samsung greens from like 160 to 96 at 2400mhz (using maxxmem etc)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> Cyro999 true but not all kits can do less than 128TRFC some not even boot with less than 160. Not refering to samsung i am talking about ram in general


The ICs do make some difference, samsung & hynix are pretty common in a lot of current memory kits, the samsung generally does tighter timings, double sided hynix sticks a bit looser yet, & with single sided hynix MFR kits tRFC at 300+ isn't abnormal.


----------



## Cyro999

Ok thanks! It just seemed really abnormally high. I've not seen it ever above 200 or so for a kit still at 2400 i think


----------



## hsntgm

Hello All,

Sorry for hiijack I will wait my turn









Haswell drives me crazy..
I really need help about over 4.4 ghz..

Ok my chip is L312B533 i5 4670K on Maximum VI Hero.

First load bios vcore : 1.008
First load input voltage :1.692

1.2vcore-46x test is positive It boots up but can't login windows,it restarts.

I am now on 1.250vcore (manuel mode) with AUTO ring and AUTO input voltage with 4.4 fully stable..AVX prime and AVX capable Linkpack OCCT also stable.

But after 4.4 I cant make it stable.I tried till 1.31 not tried over 1.31 because of hyper evn 4.4 in prime and OCCT I see 90c already.

At least If this is my max I will give up I am ok this is bad chip with much vcore gap








Before that what can I try..
Thanks for your advices.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hsntgm*
> 
> Hello All,
> 
> Sorry for hiijack I will wait my turn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haswell drives me crazy..
> I really need help about over 4.4 ghz..
> 
> Ok my chip is L312B533 i5 4670K on Maximum VI Hero.
> 
> First load bios vcore : 1.008
> First load input voltage :1.692
> 
> 1.2vcore-46x test is positive It boots up but can't login windows,it restarts.
> 
> I am now on 1.250vcore (manuel mode) with AUTO ring and AUTO input voltage with 4.4 fully stable..AVX prime and AVX capable Linkpack OCCT also stable.
> 
> But after 4.4 I cant make it stable.I tried till 1.31 not tried over 1.31 because of hyper evn 4.4 in prime and OCCT I see 90c already.
> 
> At least If this is my max I will give up I am ok this is bad chip with much vcore gap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before that what can I try..
> Thanks for your advices.


Keep in mind that there are limits to the amount of heat that the EVO will be able to dissipate. With that said, you can try these settings:

-Input voltage: 1.88-1.90
-CPU multi: 46
-vCore: 1.25-1.33
-Ring multi: 42-44
-vRing: 1.22-1.30

****Also, keep in mind that you might also need to adjust the IO Analog/Digital offsets(or voltages, depending on the motherboard) in order to gain stability. Also, the temps you see in synthetic tests will never be seen in real-world usage....


----------



## tomlev5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hsntgm*
> 
> Hello All,
> 
> Sorry for hiijack I will wait my turn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haswell drives me crazy..
> I really need help about over 4.4 ghz..
> 
> Ok my chip is L312B533 i5 4670K on Maximum VI Hero.
> 
> First load bios vcore : 1.008
> First load input voltage :1.692
> 
> 1.2vcore-46x test is positive It boots up but can't login windows,it restarts.
> 
> I am now on 1.250vcore (manuel mode) with AUTO ring and AUTO input voltage with 4.4 fully stable..AVX prime and AVX capable Linkpack OCCT also stable.
> 
> But after 4.4 I cant make it stable.I tried till 1.31 not tried over 1.31 because of hyper evn 4.4 in prime and OCCT I see 90c already.
> 
> At least If this is my max I will give up I am ok this is bad chip with much vcore gap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before that what can I try..
> Thanks for your advices.


In my case I had to manually set the ring voltage (Cache voltage) to around 1.15. I also selected XML profile (to set all timings and voltage) and then lover memory frequency to 1600 (so that you are sure the memory frequency won't affect CPU overclock). Input voltage was left to auto.

I have Z87-A and pretty bad CPU (4500 @ 1.34 V) but I could leave all other voltages on AUTO (the motherboard seems to set other voltages pretty good - yours should be the same or. even better regarding the AUTO parameters).


----------



## outofmyheadyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug2507*
> 
> This will do me till i get back home in a couple of weeks. Wiz- feel free to update using these stats.
> 
> 
> 
> x264 stable
> XTU 9hr stable
> 5.0ghz with x43 uncore
> RAM 2400mhz
> Vcore 1.35v (VID), 1.376v actual
> VRIN 2.15v
> VRIN 1.2v
> SA/IOD +.010v
> 
> (XTU run was with ram at 1333mhz but x264 with 2400. !00% confident it's stable in [email protected] I'll re-run when i get back.)


Pardon my ignorance but what wout the SA/IOD be called on the Maximus VI Hero ? And do u have somesort of LLC for the core that it says Vcore 1.35v (VID), 1.376v actual?
VRIN 2.15v <- input voltage?
VRIN 1.2v

Thanks!


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outofmyheadyo*
> 
> Pardon my ignorance but what wout the SA/IOD be called on the Maximus VI Hero ? And do u have somesort of LLC for the core that it says Vcore 1.35v (VID), 1.376v actual?
> VRIN 2.15v <- input voltage?
> VRIN 1.2v
> 
> Thanks!


The VRIN would be the Input Voltage (note: always needs to be the highest voltage). The "SA/IOD" is the System Agent, along with the Analog and Digital voltage modifications. I'm not sure what they're called on your board, but the following guide should help you out:

Maximus VI Series UEFI Guide


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outofmyheadyo*
> 
> Pardon my ignorance but what wout the SA/IOD be called on the Maximus VI Hero ? And do u have somesort of LLC for the core that it says Vcore 1.35v (VID), 1.376v actual?
> VRIN 2.15v <- input voltage?
> VRIN 1.2v
> 
> Thanks!


I think they are Digital I/O and Analog I/O on that board. And VRIN is Eventual Input Voltage (there is also an Initial Input Voltage but you don't need to mess with that one).


----------



## hsntgm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Keep in mind that there are limits to the amount of heat that the EVO will be able to dissipate. With that said, you can try these settings:
> 
> -Input voltage: 1.88-1.90
> -CPU multi: 46
> -vCore: 1.25-1.33
> -Ring multi: 42-44
> -vRing: 1.22-1.30
> 
> ****Also, keep in mind that you might also need to adjust the IO Analog/Digital offsets(or voltages, depending on the motherboard) in order to gain stability. Also, the temps you see in synthetic tests will never be seen in real-world usage....


Thanks,

vcore: 1.3
uncore: auto (I want to eliminate this variable now)
vring: 1.2 ( uncore not oc but maybe it helps cpu stability)
CPU IO Analog,IO Digital and System on Ofsett mode: +0.250
Input voltage : 1.9

HyperPi 32m not stable..

*vcore: 1.35*
uncore: auto (I want to eliminate this variable now)
vring: 1.2 ( uncore not oc but maybe it helps cpu stability)
CPU IO Analog,IO Digital and System on Ofsett mode: +0.250
Input voltage : 1.9

HyperPi 32m stable..
Intel XTU stable..
Aida64 stable..
Chess Engine 4 core Houdini stable

Now I am afraid of open prime or OCCT









I will down to 1.34-1.33 vcore for simple stability tests.Then try OCCT and prime small FFT.
Am i on the right way?


----------



## outofmyheadyo

RAM 1600 XMP
Vcore 1.360v
VRIN 2.0v
uncore auto( since its on 34x)
SA/IOD +.010v

50x

All it does is make it to the windows loading screen where it craps out, perhaps i should open the window and see how far this turd flies


----------



## hsntgm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomlev5*
> 
> In my case I had to manually set the ring voltage (Cache voltage) to around 1.15. I also selected XML profile (to set all timings and voltage) and then lover memory frequency to 1600 (so that you are sure the memory frequency won't affect CPU overclock). Input voltage was left to auto.
> 
> I have Z87-A and pretty bad CPU (4500 @ 1.34 V) but I could leave all other voltages on AUTO (the motherboard seems to set other voltages pretty good - yours should be the same or. even better regarding the AUTO parameters).


I am on XMP too at 1866.
fsb:dram ratio on Auto..
I was setting it 1:1 when ocing my old Q9400 it was giving best performance in the old time.
Where is the old FSB ocing.Now x50 time I see.CPU strap 125 = BSOD and BCLK = 102.5 bsod too









Lowering dram frequency 1866 to 1600 helping oc or tempratures?


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hsntgm*
> 
> I am on XMP too at 1866.
> fsb:dram ratio on Auto..
> I was setting it 1:1 when ocing my old Q9400 it was giving best performance in the old time.
> Where is the old FSB ocing.Now x50 time I see.CPU strap 125 = BSOD and BCLK = 102.5 bsod too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lowering dram frequency 1866 to 1600 helping oc or tempratures?


When you're still trying to find stability with the core and uncore/cache, it's better to downclock your RAM, that way you have less variables. Once you get the core and cache stable, then you can enable your XMP profile or start overclocking the RAM. This is especially true considering the fact that an XMP profile is basically a set of pre-programmed OC settings....


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jason7890*
> 
> I gave up on prime as it just takes to long on top of how long it takes to find the right settings for each speed increase.Also I dont like the idea of cooking my CPU for 24 hours,most intensive thing my computer is used for is gaming.
> 
> Anyone using Fritz Chess to test stability?And how reliable has it been for you?
> I started using this as apparently its more real world load test.Up to 4.6Ghz I used Prime 95 but as i up the volts I'm wary of it,even though I'm able to use less vcore at 4.8 than at 4.6,adjusting the CPU Input Voltage really seems to help the other voltages remain lower if you hunt for the sweet spot.I even have my Uncore Multi at 43 and RAM ever so slightly above rated as I set BCLK at 100.4,sounds crazy but that .4 seems to help with stability,although I'm sure it has nothing to do with it.Has anyone else found strange tweaks to BCLK help thier overclock stability?


You can always go with Crysis 3 or Far Cry 3 - they'll certainly test out your OC settings, as well as letting you actually do something during the testing....


----------



## Sydfrey24

A noob question here, Is it possible to OC an i7 4770 non K series? If yes, how far?


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sydfrey24*
> 
> A noob question here, Is it possible to OC an i7 4770 non K series? If yes, how far?


From what I've been seeing, Intel has locked down overclocking on the non-K series chips....


----------



## Sydfrey24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> From what I've been seeing, Intel has locked down overclocking on the non-K series chips....


So Its a no. Thank you for the quick response.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sydfrey24*
> 
> So Its a no. Thank you for the quick response.


Yep, that's what it looks like - http://www.guru3d.com/news_story/intel_haswell_almost_entirely_limits_overclocking_to_k_series_cpus.html


----------



## Sydfrey24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Yep, that's what it looks like - http://www.guru3d.com/news_story/intel_haswell_almost_entirely_limits_overclocking_to_k_series_cpus.html


Thanks for the link, atleast some features are not present in the K series.


----------



## starmanwarz

Hey guys, I need some feedback from the experts here regarding my OC.

Here are all the settings I changed:

Multi 46
Vcore 1.245
Uncore multi 43
Uncore Vring 1.2
CPU VRIN Override LLC Extreme
CPU VRIN Override Voltage 1.85
Memory XMP
C1E, C3, C6/C7 Disabled
EIST Enabled

Run AIDA64 with the above settings but 1.24 Vcore, crashed after 80 minutes.
Run AIDA64 with the above exact settings, crashed after 4 hours 10 minutes

Maybe if I add 0.005v to Vcore (for a total of 1.25v) then it should be ok. Or do I have to tweak other settings/voltages? How can I say which voltage needs to be raised?

I feel like I am pretty close to stabilizing it, just need like another day of testing.

Regarding temps, I never saw them go above 74, they were averaging high 60's/low 70's, max temps were 81-83 across all cores, they must have spiked like once or so.

Looks like I have a decent chip, what would you advice me to do? Leave it as it is, do some more tuning for an even more stable 4.6Ghz or push further? And something last, bus is set to 100Mhz but CPUZ shows it's like 99.70 and that drops the frequency to 4589 instead of 4600, how can I make this a round number?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Cyro999

Set base clock to 100.01 to fix the 99.7 bug

Aside from that, you're using really aggressive uncore settings (i can't do 41x at that ring voltage) while you are still stabilizing core, you should probably leave it 34x til you're stable at the core multi you want. Maybe poke down a little with vrin but sometimes you just need moar vcore


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starmanwarz*
> 
> Hey guys, I need some feedback from the experts here regarding my OC.
> 
> Here are all the settings I changed:
> 
> Multi 46
> Vcore 1.245
> Uncore multi 43
> Uncore Vring 1.2
> CPU VRIN Override LLC Extreme
> CPU VRIN Override Voltage 1.85
> Memory XMP
> C1E, C3, C6/C7 Disabled
> EIST Enabled
> 
> Run AIDA64 with the above settings but 1.24 Vcore, crashed after 80 minutes.
> Run AIDA64 with the above exact settings, crashed after 4 hours 10 minutes
> 
> Maybe if I add 0.005v to Vcore (for a total of 1.25v) then it should be ok. Or do I have to tweak other settings/voltages? How can I say which voltage needs to be raised?
> 
> I feel like I am pretty close to stabilizing it, just need like another day of testing.
> 
> Regarding temps, I never saw them go above 74, they were averaging high 60's/low 70's, max temps were 81-83 across all cores, they must have spiked like once or so.
> 
> Looks like I have a decent chip, what would you advice me to do? Leave it as it is, do some more tuning for an even more stable 4.6Ghz or push further? And something last, bus is set to 100Mhz but CPUZ shows it's like 99.70 and that drops the frequency to 4589 instead of 4600, how can I make this a round number?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Yea, that's an aggressive uncore. Set it to stock when overclocking core. Maybe you do need that extra Vcore to be stable, how knows. What's the VCCIN for you?

I'd recommend setting a rock-solid-stable 4.6ghz regardless. If you're stopping at 4.6 you want it stable. If you want to go for 4.7, if all fails you have a fallback. In fact, you can set a 4.6ghz profile, thinking it's stable when it's not, go for 4.7, run back to 4.6, crash, and blame it on degradation when in fact you simply were not as stable as you guessed previously.

Once you hit 4.6 stable, go for 4.7 if you feel like it, lol. If you have the time to bother.


----------



## starmanwarz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Yea, that's an aggressive uncore. Set it to stock when overclocking core. Maybe you do need that extra Vcore to be stable, how knows. What's the VCCIN for you?
> 
> I'd recommend setting a rock-solid-stable 4.6ghz regardless. If you're stopping at 4.6 you want it stable. If you want to go for 4.7, if all fails you have a fallback. In fact, you can set a 4.6ghz profile, thinking it's stable when it's not, go for 4.7, run back to 4.6, crash, and blame it on degradation when in fact you simply were not as stable as you guessed previously.
> 
> Once you hit 4.6 stable, go for 4.7 if you feel like it, lol. If you have the time to bother.


Thanks for the replies guys.

VCCIN should be CPU VRIN Override Voltage on my board, which I set to 1.85v.

I wish stability testing didn't take that long lol, it is very time consuming and you need to babysit it in case it crashes, tweak voltages,restart etc. Plus I can't use the PC which obviously sucks









I guess that 4 hours of AIDA is not enough then? In that case, I will set Vcore to 1.25v, run another test and see how it goes and then mess with Uncore if needed. I will try for 4.8Ghz at some point too, see how it goes









By the way, are all the above voltages I posted safe for 24/7 usage? Obviously when I'm done with stabilizing I will enable C states and EIST.


----------



## Doug2507

Set base clock to 100mhz (which you've already done!) and strap to 1.0 instead of auto. A little fluctuation seems normal.

Looks like raising vcore is helping. Try another .005v & log how long you are stable for. If at some point you start loosing length (time) of stability after bumping vcore up .005v at a time, set vcore back to longest duration stable and bump vrin by .025v.

It's strongly advised to drop uncore down to circa [email protected] and RAM down to 1333mhz/[email protected] voltage with XMP off whilst over clocking the core. One step at a time and life is made a lot easier, from my experience anyway. Haswell seems to be extremely sensitive to changes and eliminating as much as possible to concentrate on one area in particular at any given time seems to work out best in the long run. It may feel like it's taking a long time to go through it sensibly/logically but it'll be quicker overall.

Temp wise you seem to be good which should allow for some headroom to take things further. x46 on the core is a good O/C and more than adequate for daily use. If however you're like most of us on here, that simply may not be enough and you may want to take things further. Looks like your chip certainly has the potential and if it scales well i wouldn't be surprised in seeing it make 4.8ghz but all depends on the temps! (you could always delid once you start hitting 90deg as long as you're not close to maxing out voltage).

I don't use AIDA64 myself as i've read it's maybe not the best for testing stability. I've read a lot of people declaring stable with it then crashing in games. x264 would be highly recommended as a starting point as others on here i'm sure would also recommend. It's also got the benefit of showing duration during the runs so you've got an exact counter to help guide you in stability. If you read the past 20+ pages of this thread it may give you an idea of what some of us have tried and what has worked/not worked. It's always good to share if it's good or bad as it helps us all as a whole.


----------



## starmanwarz

Awesome, thanks for your input!

Delidding is not an option, I am just not brave enough to do it









I will try your suggestions and report back. I might give x264 a try as well, what about Prime though? I used it with my old Q6600 and it looks like it is still popular, plus it can be less time consuming?

EDIT: How many hours of x264 are enough?
EDIT2: Is this the right one?
http://www.techarp.com/showarticle.aspx?artno=520

Do I need to change any settings before running it?


----------



## t0tum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starmanwarz*
> 
> Awesome, thanks for your input!
> 
> Delidding is not an option, I am just not brave enough to do it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will try your suggestions and report back. I might give x264 a try as well, what about Prime though? I used it with my old Q6600 and it looks like it is still popular, plus it can be less time consuming?
> 
> EDIT: How many hours of x264 are enough?
> EDIT2: Is this the right one?
> http://www.videolan.org/developers/x264.html
> 
> Do I need to change any settings before running it?


Try this version of LinX, its the fastest error reporting solution for haswell: http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?201670-LinX-A-simple-Linpack-interface&p=5206283&viewfull=1#post5206283

Prime 2.81 is a bit harder to pass but takes time to find errors.


----------



## Cyro999

I don't think it's even wise to run that kind of program on haswell cpu


----------



## Doug2507

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starmanwarz*
> 
> Awesome, thanks for your input!
> 
> Delidding is not an option, I am just not brave enough to do it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will try your suggestions and report back. I might give x264 a try as well, what about Prime though? I used it with my old Q6600 and it looks like it is still popular, plus it can be less time consuming?
> 
> EDIT: How many hours of x264 are enough?
> EDIT2: Is this the right one?
> http://www.techarp.com/showarticle.aspx?artno=520
> 
> Do I need to change any settings before running it?


Cool, you seem to have a fairly decent O/C with good temps as it is!

x264 will take approximately 35mins to run. It has 4 runs, each run with two passes. 1st is about 2min in length and 2nd is 6-7min. If you pass the 1st two full runs then there's a fair chance it'll go the distance.

Yep, thats the right one. Don't need to change any settings. Open the app, type in whatever name you want it to save the file as (normally i'll do x45x34 for example) then hit 2 to run it as 64bit. The only drawback with x264 is it's advisable to keep an eye on it. It'll have a percentage counter for each pass so knowing when (if) it crashes is key to letting you know what effect your adjustments are making.

I personally run XTU after that which i've mentioned previously in this thread (probably a few pages back). I don't bother running prime anymore, i don't see the point, especially 28.1. What is stable is all down to the user, some require more stability than others. i.e, those using their rig for work or folding etc may want the extra peace of mind. For me it's day to day usage & gaming so x264/XTU suffice.


----------



## starmanwarz

Set vcore to 1.25v and running x264 now. Crashed after a few minutes









Also downloaded XTU, how many hours do you think are enough?


----------



## Doug2507

PM'd.


----------



## otl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starmanwarz*
> 
> Awesome, thanks for your input!
> 
> Delidding is not an option, I am just not brave enough to do it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will try your suggestions and report back. I might give x264 a try as well, what about Prime though? I used it with my old Q6600 and it looks like it is still popular, plus it can be less time consuming?
> 
> EDIT: How many hours of x264 are enough?
> EDIT2: Is this the right one?
> http://www.techarp.com/showarticle.aspx?artno=520
> 
> Do I need to change any settings before running it?


Tech ARP x264 benchmark hd 5.0.1
Had some problems to get into the homepage, but that's the x264 benchmark i've used

Here it is








http://www.techarp.com/showarticle.aspx?artno=520&pgno=5

Hm, didn't i see a vlc link there? Or maybe it's me who gets crazy...


----------



## Alxx

http://www.techarp.com/x264_Benchmark/hd/x264_Benchmark_HD_v4.0.rar

just click also you need avisynth

http://sourceforge.net/projects/avisynth2/


----------



## starmanwarz

Thanks guys, already running it but no luck so far, crashes after a couple of tests. Will do some more tuning to voltages. Although I find it a bit weird that I could run AIDA64 for 4 hours and this crashes after a few minutes.


----------



## Cyro999

It's pretty hard to find a good stability test for Haswell all round i think. Some stuff like avx2 linpack is very hard on vcore demands etc it seems, but it's impractical to run because CPU draws a ton more power than any other max load . Some stuff checks RAM well, some stuff will fail very quickly if you are slightly unstable in one way, yet let pretty major instabilities in other ways slip past etc. x264 and some nonsynthetic stuff has not failed me yet for stability, just needs some awkward feeling around to get a good OC without an end-all type stress test that's practical to run and will catch everything


----------



## Alxx

@starmanwarz

Post your actual settings please.

Try this:
Multi 46
Vcore 1.245 just set 1.255 can reduce later 0.05
Uncore multi 43 lower that to x34
Uncore Vring 1.2 for x34 set 1.15-1.18 should be enough
CPU VRIN Override LLC Extreme high
CPU VRIN Override Voltage 1.85 set 1.87 if not try 1.88 watch x264 time which is better/longer
Memory XMP XMP 1
Memory Multi x 16 or 1600 Mhz

Maybe your Input voltage is too low, the right input (Vrin) voltage is a major key for stability.
Also watch how long you go with each setting (x264) and write each setting down. This helped me a lot to get x264 stability. I achieved x264 stability, can also play Battlefield Multi player for ages, no more crashes with my setting (4.6 Ghz).


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starmanwarz*
> 
> Hey guys, I need some feedback from the experts here regarding my OC.
> 
> Here are all the settings I changed:
> 
> Multi 46
> Vcore 1.245
> Uncore multi 43
> Uncore Vring 1.2
> CPU VRIN Override LLC Extreme
> CPU VRIN Override Voltage 1.85
> Memory XMP
> C1E, C3, C6/C7 Disabled
> EIST Enabled
> 
> Run AIDA64 with the above settings but 1.24 Vcore, crashed after 80 minutes.
> Run AIDA64 with the above exact settings, crashed after 4 hours 10 minutes
> 
> Maybe if I add 0.005v to Vcore (for a total of 1.25v) then it should be ok. Or do I have to tweak other settings/voltages? How can I say which voltage needs to be raised?
> 
> I feel like I am pretty close to stabilizing it, just need like another day of testing.
> 
> Regarding temps, I never saw them go above 74, they were averaging high 60's/low 70's, max temps were 81-83 across all cores, they must have spiked like once or so.
> 
> Looks like I have a decent chip, what would you advice me to do? Leave it as it is, do some more tuning for an even more stable 4.6Ghz or push further? And something last, bus is set to 100Mhz but CPUZ shows it's like 99.70 and that drops the frequency to 4589 instead of 4600, how can I make this a round number?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Leave your settings the way they are, but increase the VRIN Override voltage to 1.90 - 1.910 and see if that helps out. I'm running the same CPU multi (x46) and cache/uncore multi (x44) as you....


----------



## Cyro999

^you're also running 0.1 vcore more than him, so probably different needs for VRIN

assuming VRIN even behaves the same on different chips.. seems to be similar at least. Nobody actually tested that ha


----------



## starmanwarz

X264 is just depressing lol, tried as high as 1.27 vcore and 1.91 vccin and most times it crashes on 1st run 2nd pass. Stock uncore 1.15 vring. Maybe the chip is not as good as I thought. Still, I will continue testing until I sort this out.


----------



## blaze2210

Go to 1.3 on the vcore then....You're not going to be damaging your chip until you start passing 1.5v using air cooling - I'm running mine at 1.35vcore and 1.33 on the uncore, and have been for over a week now. Now it's time for messing with my RAM....


----------



## Alxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starmanwarz*
> 
> X264 is just depressing lol, tried as high as 1.27 vcore and 1.91 vccin and most times it crashes on 1st run 2nd pass. Stock uncore 1.15 vring. Maybe the chip is not as good as I thought. Still, I will continue testing until I sort this out.


You will only sort this out if you test each setting incrementally. Took me about 30 runs to get x46 with low vcore stable.
Your chip is ca 1,[email protected] Ghz it will need less Input then 1,35 vcore for 4.6. This is only logical. And I can only repeat myself, you need right vrin and my Cpu also wanted right Vring or it would crash in x264.
Good Luck

I see you have UD4H like me, when you experience weird results set bios back to defaults and then enter oc values.
Did this and guess what: suddenly x264 stable. I know this because I tested same setting before and it would crash.
So worth trying, and sure helped me.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> ^you're also running 0.1 vcore more than him, so probably different needs for VRIN
> 
> assuming VRIN even behaves the same on different chips.. seems to be similar at least. Nobody actually tested that ha


The main difference is that I'm at stable settings - whereas he isn't. So apprently, that CPU needs more volts, and actually isn't a 1.2v CPU....I do agree with the other point that is being mentioned - testing is needed to figure out what is going on.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starmanwarz*
> 
> X264 is just depressing lol, tried as high as 1.27 vcore and 1.91 vccin and most times it crashes on 1st run 2nd pass. Stock uncore 1.15 vring. Maybe the chip is not as good as I thought. Still, I will continue testing until I sort this out.


What error code does the BSOD show when the PC crashes - that'll at least hint at what needs to be changed. Also, keep in mind that the core and ring aren't necessarily the only things that need to be adjusted in order to have a stable OC....


----------



## otl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Go to 1.3 on the vcore then....You're not going to be damaging your chip until you start passing 1.5v using air cooling - I'm running mine at 1.35vcore and 1.33 on the uncore, and have been for over a week now. Now it's time for messing with my RAM....


You have to re-check this one. Yes you will damage the chip with 1.5v on air.
Are you cooking on it or what? It is highly recommended that you check what temperature you are at in these circumstances.


----------



## Alxx

When you have delidded CPU and watercooling, 1.5v vcore may shortly be ok for benchmarks etc. if temps are allright.
But 24/7 probably way too much.


----------



## starmanwarz

Error
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> The main difference is that I'm at stable settings - whereas he isn't. So apprently, that CPU needs more volts, and actually isn't a 1.2v CPU....I do agree with the other point that is being mentioned - testing is needed to figure out what is going on.
> What error code does the BSOD show when the PC crashes - that'll at least hint at what needs to be changed. Also, keep in mind that the core and ring aren't necessarily the only things that need to be adjusted in order to have a stable OC....


Error code is 114 iirc.

I finally managed to run x264 without crashes, currently running XTU (almost 2 hours in), temps in the mid 70's. The settings I am now using are

Multi 46
Vcore 1.305
Vrin 1.9
Uncore 34
Uncore vring 1.15
Xmp off
LLC extreme.

So far so good, it looks like AIDA64 is not stressing enough the CPU, I could run it with 1.245 vcore and 1.85 vrin for 4 hours.

Once I'm done with the test I will try for 47 multi. I don't want to go higher than 1.35 vcore. If I can stabilize 47 multi, great, if not, I'm more than happy with 46


----------



## tomlev5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug2507*
> 
> Yep, thats the right one. Don't need to change any settings. Open the app, type in whatever name you want it to save the file as (normally i'll do x45x34 for example) then hit 2 to run it as 64bit. The only drawback with x264 is it's advisable to keep an eye on it. It'll have a percentage counter for each pass so knowing when (if) it crashes is key to letting you know what effect your adjustments are making.


I have x264_Benchmark_HD_v5.0.1 (with AviSynth 2.5.8) and can only run it in 32 bit mode (In Windows 8).
If I try 64 bit mode, the benchmark runs "AviSynth64 Installer v3" with error "Access is denied."

Is there something special that I have to do, to get x64 running?


----------



## otl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomlev5*
> 
> I have x264_Benchmark_HD_v5.0.1 (with AviSynth 2.5.8) and can only run it in 32 bit mode (In Windows 8).
> If I try 64 bit mode, the benchmark runs "AviSynth64 Installer v3" with error "Access is denied."
> 
> Is there something special that I have to do, to get x64 running?


Yes, https://code.google.com/p/avisynth64/wiki/InstallationInstructions

It's 2 dll files you have to put in the system32 directory


----------



## tomlev5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *otl*
> 
> Yes, https://code.google.com/p/avisynth64/wiki/InstallationInstructions
> 
> It's 2 dll files you have to put in the system32 directory


Uff. I'm not sure that I will have the time to try that procedure. Is 64bit version much faster then 32bit? (I get around 16.20 fps with 32 bit in pass 2 on my 4670K @ 4500 core, 4300 cache). Which version do you guys use?


----------



## amd955be5670

Got this baby (4670k) today. Running it on a GA-Z87X-OC. Did 4.5Ghz. Passed 10 runs of Intel IBT.

CPU freq is 4.5ghz and uncore is 4.4ghz.

Ran Cinebench, Single core - 1.97, multicore - 7.54
Load temp IBT - 87c max, CB - 67c max

This was achieved using
vcore - 1.25v
vrin - 1.9v
v ring bus - 1.2v
LCC - Extreme
Phase - Extreme

Want to shave off 5c atleast. Time to tweak voltages by dialing back 10mv?


----------



## otl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomlev5*
> 
> Uff. I'm not sure that I will have the time to try that procedure. Is 64bit version much faster then 32bit? (I get around 16.20 fps with 32 bit in pass 2 on my 4670K @ 4500 core, 4300 cache). Which version do you guys use?


I use the 64bit. I get 72.9 on 1 pass and 17,3 on 2 pass. With 4670k @ 4500/3900


----------



## tomlev5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *otl*
> 
> I use the 64bit. I get 72.9 on 1 pass and 17,3 on 2 pass. With 4670k @ 4500/3900


So, 64 bit squeezes a couple of frames more out of it. Thanks, I will try it ...


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *otl*
> 
> You have to re-check this one. Yes you will damage the chip with 1.5v on air.
> Are you cooking on it or what? It is highly recommended that you check what temperature you are at in these circumstances.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alxx*
> 
> When you have delidded CPU and watercooling, 1.5v vcore may shortly be ok for benchmarks etc. if temps are allright.
> But 24/7 probably way too much.


As Alxx said, 1.5v vcore is fine for high end air testing with nonsynthetics. gaming/etc will be fine on 1.5v. The worries of degradation begins though, but that applies no matter what cooling solution you have.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starmanwarz*
> 
> Error
> 
> Error code is 114 iirc.
> 
> I finally managed to run x264 without crashes, currently running XTU (almost 2 hours in), temps in the mid 70's. The settings I am now using are
> 
> Multi 46
> Vcore 1.305
> Vrin 1.9
> Uncore 34
> Uncore vring 1.15
> Xmp off
> LLC extreme.
> 
> So far so good, it looks like AIDA64 is not stressing enough the CPU, I could run it with 1.245 vcore and 1.85 vrin for 4 hours.
> 
> Once I'm done with the test I will try for 47 multi. I don't want to go higher than 1.35 vcore. If I can stabilize 47 multi, great, if not, I'm more than happy with 46


Probably 124.

When you think you've hit your final or close to final settings please submit your settings again (you can copy and paste the form on front page for convinience).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomlev5*
> 
> I have x264_Benchmark_HD_v5.0.1 (with AviSynth 2.5.8) and can only run it in 32 bit mode (In Windows 8).
> If I try 64 bit mode, the benchmark runs "AviSynth64 Installer v3" with error "Access is denied."
> 
> Is there something special that I have to do, to get x64 running?


That's odd, I'm on 64bit and I never had the issue.

I'm using x264 for stressing not benching so I'm not even sure if that matters should I run into that problem.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomlev5*
> 
> Uff. I'm not sure that I will have the time to try that procedure. Is 64bit version much faster then 32bit? (I get around 16.20 fps with 32 bit in pass 2 on my 4670K @ 4500 core, 4300 cache). Which version do you guys use?


Version 5.0.1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd955be5670*
> 
> Got this baby (4670k) today. Running it on a GA-Z87X-OC. Did 4.5Ghz. Passed 10 runs of Intel IBT.
> 
> CPU freq is 4.5ghz and uncore is 4.4ghz.
> 
> Ran Cinebench, Single core - 1.97, multicore - 7.54
> Load temp IBT - 87c max, CB - 67c max
> 
> This was achieved using
> vcore - 1.25v
> vrin - 1.9v
> v ring bus - 1.2v
> LCC - Extreme
> Phase - Extreme
> 
> Want to shave off 5c atleast. Time to tweak voltages by dialing back 10mv?


Well, what temps are we talking about here? Off IBT your temps will be just fine for 24/7 use.


----------



## tomlev5

Hello, I would like to join the club.
The info on this pages was quite helpful, so Wiz, below is the data for the stats.

Username: tomlev5
CPU Model: 4670K
Core Multiplier: 45
CPU VID: 1.340
Vcore: 1.360
Uncore Multiplier: 43
Uncore Voltage: 1.260
Cooling Solution: Noctua U14S
Stability Test: AIDA64 11 hours, XTU 8 hours, x264 bench, Prime95 v28.1 blend with 2 torture tests
Batch Number: L310B515
Ram Speed: overclocked to 2133 CL10 @ 1.65 V (XMP is 1866 CL10 @ 1.5 V)
MAX temps: AIDA64 81°C, XTU 77°C, x264 7?°C, 2 core Prime95 v28.1 88°C
Other voltages: are all left on Auto (I had no success with lowering VCore with manual voltages, i guess that Z87-A set them just right: VCCIN around 1.82, VCCSA 0.85)

My last stability test "prime95 v28.1 on 2 cores" is the strangest (I didn't notice anyone else using it this way). I was afraid to run v28.1 on 4 cores at that voltage because of degradation, so I used only 2 cores and could pretty quickly find the right amount of VCore for the job. After I was v28.1 blend stable I tried other test - everything else passed on 4 cores without a single bsod (x264, XTU, AIDA64).
Try v28.1 at least on 1 core. Perhaps you will find some instability that is bugging you the whole time ...


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomlev5*
> 
> Hello, I would like to join the club.
> The info on this pages was quite helpful, so Wiz, below is the data for the stats.
> 
> Username: tomlev5
> CPU Model: 4670K
> Core Multiplier: 45
> CPU VID: 1.340
> Vcore: 1.360
> Uncore Multiplier: 43
> Uncore Voltage: 1.260
> Cooling Solution: Noctua U14S
> Stability Test: AIDA64 11 hours, XTU 8 hours, x264 bench, Prime95 v28.1 blend with 2 torture tests
> Batch Number: L310B515
> Ram Speed: overclocked to 2133 CL10 @ 1.65 V (XMP is 1866 CL10 @ 1.5 V)
> MAX temps: AIDA64 81°C, XTU 77°C, x264 7?°C, 2 core Prime95 v28.1 88°C
> Other voltages: are all left on Auto (I had no success with lowering VCore with manual voltages, i guess that Z87-A set them just right: VCCIN around 1.82, VCCSA 0.85)
> 
> My last stability test "prime95 v28.1 on 2 cores" is the strangest (I didn't notice anyone else using it this way). I was afraid to run v28.1 on 4 cores at that voltage because of degradation, so I used only 2 cores and could pretty quickly find the right amount of VCore for the job. After I was v28.1 blend stable I tried other test - everything else passed on 4 cores without a single bsod (x264, XTU, AIDA64).
> Try v28.1 at least on 1 core. Perhaps you will find some instability that is bugging you the whole time ...


I've charted your data.









If anybody found a way to loop x264benchmark, please let us know... or if anybody is capable of writing a program that makes it possible. Because as it stands, 264 not looping is my largest issue with the program.

28.1 is a hard version of Prime. 1.36 Vcore won't degrade.


----------



## otl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> As Alxx said, 1.5v vcore is fine for high end air testing with nonsynthetics. gaming/etc will be fine on 1.5v. The worries of degradation begins though, but that applies no matter what cooling solution you have.


1.5v on air undelidded?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *otl*
> 
> 1.5v on air undelidded?


Yup, and I tested it myself.

Yeah, you're pushing it on high end air, and if you have crappy ambients that could be problematic as well. (I had a few people report high temps, and then I find out their ambient temp is 100F. How do YOU survive under 100F let alone your computer at that rate? Lol.)

I'm not recommending 1.5v on air though, I'm just saying you could run it without the CPU going kaput. The issue is, if you're doing 1.5v and you are up there in hardcoreness, why didn't you get a good liquid cooling solution in the first place? That would've made more sense.

I am ignoring degradation and only talking about temps because the specific example was on air, so only temps. And in terms of temps, all you have to do is stay under 95C under real world load to survive. I had a few giggles running 1.5v+ but yeah, people started calling me insane.

BUT,

One has to remember: If you've hit the voltage wall as you probably have if you need to go that high on voltage, stability might be hard to come by no matter the voltage.


----------



## starmanwarz

How many hours of XTU are enough? Currently running for 5 hours without problems, is it enough?


----------



## amd955be5670

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *amd955be5670*
> 
> Got this baby (4670k) today. Running it on a GA-Z87X-OC. Did 4.5Ghz.
> Passed 10 runs of Intel IBT.
> CPU freq is 4.5ghz and uncore is 4.4ghz.
> Ran Cinebench, Single core - 1.97, multicore - 7.54
> Load temp IBT - 87c max, CB - 67c max
> This was achieved using
> Vcore - 1.25v
> vrin - 1.9v
> v ring bus - 1.2v
> LCC - Extreme
> Phase - Extreme
> Want to shave off 5c atleast. Time to tweak voltages by dialing back 10mv?
> 
> 
> 
> Well, what temps are we talking about here? Off IBT your temps will be just fine for 24/7 use.
Click to expand...

87c was the max on 3 cores in IBT. 67c was the max for cinebench. I ran crysis 3 for a good 20mins, 71c max. I would like slightly lower temps, gonna shave off some volts, or try 4.6ghz.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd955be5670*
> 
> 87c was the max on 3 cores in IBT. 67c was the max for cinebench. I ran crysis 3 for a good 20mins, 71c max. I would like slightly lower temps, gonna shave off some volts, or try 4.6ghz.


Well if you can shave off a bit more Vcore maybe you can hit 4.6 without issues.


----------



## hsntgm

After reading people results something is certain that haswell is a big loterry chip.Someone do 46x-48x with 1.2 vcore full stable on the other hand some people have to give +0.1 vcore for making 4.4 to 4.5 (+0.1 vcore for 100mhz isn't logical).Other side how can you feel yourself successful after seing people 46x/48x with 1.2 vcore while you are on 45x with 1.35 vcore.
Simply if you have good chip you are a automatically good overcloker I know that in the past motherboard quality and ram timings/voltages are the tricky things for ocing but now i see there isn't much differences on them.Gigabyte Z87-HD3 is even enough for ocing no need to pay for asus rog series.Also DDR3 is a something like one brand fabrication product all of them same not more tweakable.

I see the key is chip ok everytime there was a good and bad chips but if we talking about haswell it has a very big gap.If you have bad one i offer that don't spend time.It makes you sad.If you will make a new pc follow the good batch numbers and try to get it.It will give you higher chance to be happy.

Intel make k series for overclokers and wants extra $ but don't give people the same potential product.This is the reason of my sadness.


----------



## BoredErica

Lol, I was reading a topic in a Maplestory forum about lag while in towns, people are talking about CPUs. Oh man.

My cpu is 2.4ghz, if it's 2.0ghz your toast, you guys are so ignorant! you need more ghz!111


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starmanwarz*
> 
> How many hours of XTU are enough? Currently running for 5 hours without problems, is it enough?


Personally, I do a run of 10-20 passes on LinX, and if everything stays stable (with decent temps), then I move on to Arkham City or Far Cry 3 - Iceberg Challenge Map on Arkham City or the regular story on Ultra settings in Far Cry 3....









The only way to know if your OC is going to be stable for your purposes is to use your PC. No amount of synthetic testing will tell you this.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Personally, I do a run of 10-20 passes on LinX, and if everything stays stable (with decent temps), then I move on to Arkham City or Far Cry 3 - Iceberg Challenge Map on Arkham City or the regular story on Ultra settings in Far Cry 3....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only way to know if your OC is going to be stable for your purposes is to use your PC. No amount of synthetic testing will tell you this.


Uhm, interesting profile picture, lol.









I think using synthetics won't be able to skid by due to temperature issues. x264/chess/gaming/etc are all fine though. That's if I"m going for 4.6. The issue is chess takes a while to Bsod, and x264 has no auto-loop function as it was designed as a benchmark not a stress test.

I'm back to 4.5ghz on my last known stable settings... 4.5/4.1, 2133, 10-11-10-31


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Uhm, interesting profile picture, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think using synthetics won't be able to skid by due to temperature issues. x264/chess/gaming/etc are all fine though. That's if I"m going for 4.6. The issue is chess takes a while to Bsod, and x264 has no auto-loop function as it was designed as a benchmark not a stress test.
> 
> I'm back to 4.5ghz on my last known stable settings... 4.5/4.1, 2133, 10-11-10-31


Thanks! If you know that temps are going to be an issue (LinX), then you can always do a run with Intel Extreme Tuning Utility. It'll let you stress the CPU or memory and will also track the temps and let you know if the CPU is throttling....


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Thanks! If you know that temps are going to be an issue (LinX), then you can always do a run with Intel Extreme Tuning Utility. It'll let you stress the CPU or memory and will also track the temps and let you know if the CPU is throttling....


Yes but the voltage is going all the way from 1.32v ish to 1.4 or so. It's getting really hard to take that heat with air @ 27.9 Prime.

XTU is as hot as Prime? (27.9)

I also gotta take off that adaptive voltage stuff.


----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Nice one! I needed 1.88V to hit 6Ghz, & had to keep it within about 5° of bugging out to even POST there.
> 
> Disappointed in the IMC though, my 4770k has a worse IMC than a couple of the 3770k I've had. It can't do 3000mhz on water...


:O that's bad fer haswell chip
PS:Good luck @MOA!~


----------



## byardz

Are adaptive voltages safe?

From Asus *"The Key Lesson: VCCIN = +0.4 VCore

Intel defines the VCCIN specification (called the 'Eventual CPU input voltage' in the ROG BIOS) in relation to CPU Vcore as follows:

Less than 0.4V - not recommended. Instability is almost guaranteed
0.4V - ideal value
0.4-0.6V - general 'OK' range
Above 0.6V - not recommend as long-term damage can occur
Generally speaking, higher VCCIN can cause a higher CPU temperature

As all 5 internal power rails are pulled from the single VCCIN, below 0.4V difference is not recommended as high loading on the;input voltage will cause a voltage drop that can lead to it being lower than the internal voltages. This will cause the system to lock-up. Above the safe range can cause long-term damage due to a larger than necessary potential difference. This is the same reasoning why DDR3 voltage should not exceed 1.5V, as the CPU Uncore can be damaged.

Due to the small voltage difference, the Maximus VI Extreme now has 8 Steps of VCCIN Load-Line Calibration, up from 5 in the previous generation, to more accurately moderate its VCCIN according to detected loading."*

When the voltage dips via EIST/C1E, isn't the delta above the recommended limit?


----------



## Cyro999

^I'm not sure if that should be taken seriously, nobody runs 1.5v RAM for example. 1.65-1.75v 24/7 is commonplace


----------



## byardz

1.65v RAM is dangerous on Ivy-Haswell.

1.65v was ok on the first gen i7s, not the ones that came after.


----------



## TrevJonez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *byardz*
> 
> 1.65v RAM is dangerous on Ivy-Haswell.
> 
> 1.65v was ok on the first gen i7s, not the ones that came after.


any proof to suppport that claim? I'm interested.


----------



## byardz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TrevJonez*
> 
> any proof to suppport that claim? I'm interested.


Yup



If you plan on keeping your processor a long time it is smart to not exceed these values.

Too much voltage on the ram above the 1.5 +5% = eventual IMC burn out.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *byardz*
> 
> 1.65v RAM is dangerous on Ivy-Haswell.
> 
> 1.65v was ok on the first gen i7s, not the ones that came after.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *byardz*
> 
> Yup
> 
> 
> 
> If you plan on keeping your processor a long time it is smart to not exceed these values.
> 
> Too much voltage on the ram above the 1.5 +5% = eventual IMC burn out.


Already said. Those maximum safe voltages are bogus.


----------



## steven88

I think those voltages are true only if you plan to keep your CPU for like....10 years? Most enthusiasts won't even bother past 5 years....it's not even worth worrying about CPU lifespan after 5 years, because it will be severely outdated.


----------



## byardz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Already said. Those maximum safe voltages are bogus.


They are bogus?

This info is from Intel.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *byardz*
> 
> They are bogus?
> 
> This info is from Intel.


EXACTLY.

Intel voltage parameters have been bogus for a while now. Following the parameters from their official Intel rep, go over 1.2v Vcore is supposed to be very risky. It's not recommended. It's the same thing with Vcore and Ram voltage. We've been ignoring their warnings, it's bogus.

1.2v Vcore won't break CPUs, 1.6v Ram voltage won't break things either.


----------



## byardz

Not sure if srs.

Intel has said open that up to 1.5v is safe but the potential to kill the CPU is there.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *byardz*
> 
> Not sure if srs.
> 
> Intel has said open that up to 1.5v is safe but the potential to kill the CPU is there.


I am serious.

Tons of us have been running 1.6, 1.65v for ram voltage for Sandy, Ivy, Haswell. The "safe" guides tell people to start at 1.55 or 1.6v. I don't run this entire thread by purposefully lying to people, lol. 389 pages of lies?









Did you actually implode a CPU/ram stick by running 1.6 or 1.65v or is this purely based on what you read?


----------



## byardz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I am serious.
> Tons of us have been running 1.6, 1.65v for ram voltage for Sandy, Ivy, Haswell. The "safe" guides tell people to start at 1.55 or 1.6v. I don't run this entire thread by purposefully lying to people, lol. 389 pages of lies?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you actually implode a CPU/ram stick by running 1.6 or 1.65v or is this purely based on what you read?


Whoever said anything about imploding?

We are talking about burning out the IMC.

1.65v on an Ivy-Haswell CPU is ******ed.

1.65 in general is bad RAM that couldn't make it to 1.5.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *byardz*
> 
> They are bogus?
> 
> This info is from Intel.


Please go lecture in the RAM overclocking threads where people are running 1.8v instead of 1.65








Quote:


> 1.65 in general is bad RAM that couldn't make it to 1.5


RAM IC's that'll clock to 2400+ with good timings on 1.5v don't really exist
Quote:


> 1.65v on an Ivy-Haswell CPU is ******ed.


news to me


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *byardz*
> 
> Whoever said anything about imploding?
> 
> We are talking about burning out the IMC.
> 
> 1.65v on an Ivy-Haswell CPU is ******ed.
> 
> 1.65 in general is bad RAM that couldn't make it to 1.5.


So you personally had not had anything break, you don't have a counter-evidence to the crowd of people who have been running real ram overclocks on Sandy/Ivy since it came out.

Maybe we're all ******ed.

Unless you have actual proof, we're sticking with our normal settings.

You remind me of that guy that randomly popped up and said anything over 1.3v Vcore is ******ed. Actually, those were two guys that said that.


----------



## amd955be5670

4.6Ghz wasn't viable, with the volt shave, but 4.5Ghz is still good to go.

VCore - 1.235v
VRIN - 1.180v
VCCIN - 1.880v
LLC - Extreme

7 degrees shaved. Going to try dropping the volts more.
Before:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






After:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## byardz

I expected overclocks on overclock.net that weren't so ignorant about their chips.

Literally, I'm reading the info you guys post on what settings to use and its laughable how off you guys really are from knowing what settings to use to get Haswell stable properly.

To the fellow overclock.net users if you plan on using your PC daily and for more than just running benchmarks DO NOT RUN 1.65v RAM.

If I'm lying call Intel and speak to one of their engineers, like I have.

Also if anyone is claiming stability without a run of OCCT (AVX) enabled or Prime95 is incorrect.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *byardz*
> 
> I expected overclocks on overclock.net that weren't so ignorant about their chips.
> 
> Literally, I'm reading the info you guys post on what settings to use and its laughable how off you guys really are from knowing what settings to use to get Haswell stable properly.
> 
> To the fellow overclock.net users if you plan on using your PC daily and for more than just running benchmarks DO NOT RUN 1.65v RAM.
> 
> If I'm lying call Intel and speak to one of their engineers, like I have.


Kk, I'm tired of you now.

I've spent a long time working on Haswell Overclocking. There is a reason why I have 390 pages of replies. There is a reason why I maintain a working statistic of settings, also looking for any cases of computer component death.

You can go resort to your crappy Intel numbers all day long. Fact of the matter is, many of us have been running 1.2v+ Vcore and 1.55v+ Ram voltage. And this applies not just for Haswell, but Ivy and Sandy where people have been doing it for a long time. Your argument makes no logical sense. You appeal to authority without evidence. (Argument from authority fallacy)

When presented with direct evidence you are wrong (tons of people running '******ed voltages' long term without reports of death), you resort back to saying it's ******ed, look at what Intel said. The evidence that others have run this is undeniable. Your only other possibility is to either a) Accuse all those other members of lying, saying they are all OK when in fact their computer blew up or b) all the other members are so clueless they either thought they entered 1.55v+ ram voltage and didn't or they thought their computers still work when in fact it blew up.

Do you see where this leave you?

I don't think you're purposefully lying to us. I'm not cynical like you. I just think you're genuinely mistaken. Now, please take your stuff elsewhere, not on my thread. I want to focus on data that is backed up by tests, not hearsay. I don't need a lecture from you.


----------



## byardz

0_o bro, your guide is missing a lot of info.

Check this, http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Intel/Haswell_OC_Guide/4.html

For tips.

Also, I'm just trying to save people $ and time from following values that really shouldn't be ran 24/7.

Adaptive voltages may actually be harming the chips when the undervolt during small usage, especially when Vccin is higher since exceeding a .6 gap causes damage.

*But I'm lying*, none of this is true even though the people who made the chips said it is.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *byardz*
> 
> 0_o bro, your guide is missing a lot of info.
> 
> Check this, http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Intel/Haswell_OC_Guide/4.html
> 
> For tips.
> 
> Also, I'm just trying to save people $ and time from following values that really shouldn't be ran 24/7.
> 
> Adaptive voltages may actually be harming the chips when the undervolt during small usage, especially when Vccin is higher since exceeding a .6 gap causes damage.
> 
> *But I'm lying*, none of this is true even though the people who made the chips said it is.


I've read that guide, I've read multiple guides.

I already told you, I think you are simply mistaken. If you want to exaggerate that and make it seem like I am accusing you of being a big fat liar, go ahead.

Again, please leave my thread.


----------



## Doug2507

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starmanwarz*
> 
> How many hours of XTU are enough? Currently running for 5 hours without problems, is it enough?


Run for 9hrs as i mentioned in PM. It usually fails at two points, one within 2hrs and the other around the 8hr mark.


----------



## steven88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *byardz*
> 
> 0_o bro, your guide is missing a lot of info.
> 
> Check this, http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Intel/Haswell_OC_Guide/4.html
> 
> For tips.
> 
> Also, I'm just trying to save people $ and time from following values that really shouldn't be ran 24/7.
> 
> Adaptive voltages may actually be harming the chips when the undervolt during small usage, especially when Vccin is higher since exceeding a .6 gap causes damage.
> 
> *But I'm lying*, none of this is true even though the people who made the chips said it is.


http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Intel/Haswell_OC_Guide/7.html

Wow, really? You're actually suggesting TPU's Haswell OC guide? That damn guide is an absolute joke. Second paragraph

"Secondly, since most of us will be using a discrete GPU, disabling the onboard GPU, if your BIOS allows it, is another big exercise in heat control. Having the iGPU disabled prior to installing the OS can lead to temperature reductions of up to 30°C over having it enabled for even only Intel QuickSync usage, so you definitely want to disable it to get the most out of the CPU."

You're actually going to listen to a guide that suggests this?


----------



## byardz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steven88*
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Intel/Haswell_OC_Guide/7.html
> 
> Wow, really? You're actually suggesting TPU's Haswell OC guide? That damn guide is an absolute joke. Second paragraph
> 
> "Secondly, since most of us will be using a discrete GPU, disabling the onboard GPU, if your BIOS allows it, is another big exercise in heat control. Having the iGPU disabled prior to installing the OS can lead to temperature reductions of up to 30°C over having it enabled for even only Intel QuickSync usage, so you definitely want to disable it to get the most out of the CPU."
> 
> You're actually going to listen to a guide that suggests this?


Why would you not disable the iGPU if you have a discrete one?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd955be5670*
> 
> 4.6Ghz wasn't viable, with the volt shave, but 4.5Ghz is still good to go.
> 
> VCore - 1.235v
> VRIN - 1.180v
> VCCIN - 1.880v
> LLC - Extreme
> 
> 7 degrees shaved. Going to try dropping the volts more.
> Before:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Well, I'll chart your results right now. Have Hwinfo show the Vcore reading next time please (if it's on there, typically you have scroll down a lil bit.) Batch number and ram settings?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug2507*
> 
> Run for 9hrs as i mentioned in PM. It usually fails at two points, one within 2hrs and the other around the 8hr mark.


BTW, how intensive is XTU compared to x264 or 27.9 prime? Is it hotter? Just more intensive? Synthetic?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steven88*
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Intel/Haswell_OC_Guide/7.html
> 
> Wow, really? You're actually suggesting TPU's Haswell OC guide? That damn guide is an absolute joke. Second paragraph
> 
> "Secondly, since most of us will be using a discrete GPU, disabling the onboard GPU, if your BIOS allows it, is another big exercise in heat control. Having the iGPU disabled prior to installing the OS can lead to temperature reductions of up to 30°C over having it enabled for even only Intel QuickSync usage, so you definitely want to disable it to get the most out of the CPU."
> 
> You're actually going to listen to a guide that suggests this?


Yeah well, if we keep quoting him he'll want to reply and I don't want that so...









If you guys want the conversation feel free to PM each other.


----------



## Forceman

From my testing, the XTU stress test is less intensive (needs less volts) that Prime 27.9, but the XTU benchmark seems to be about the same as Prime.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> From my testing, the XTU stress test is less intensive (needs less volts) that Prime 27.9, but the XTU benchmark seems to be about the same as Prime.


That's ironic.









What about Prime/XTU compared to x264? I'm still on non-synthetics.


----------



## amd955be5670

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Well, I'll chart your results right now. Have Hwinfo show the Vcore reading next time please (if it's on there, typically you have scroll down a lil bit.) Batch number and ram settings?


Here you go:


And in the 2nd picture, I did outline my vcore and frequency and uncore frequency :|

Oh and if its essential, my base clock was at 99.76mhz earlier when set to 100mhz in bios. Then I set it to 100.20 in bios, it shows up as 100.16 everywhere else.

Probably a 2400mhz ram kit will be my next upgrade or a beefier gpu


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> That's ironic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about Prime/XTU compared to x264? I'm still on non-synthetics.


It may be that they are equally intensive, just that the benchmark finds errors faster. I never ran the stress test for more than 8 hours or so. So it may just be quicker.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd955be5670*
> 
> Here you go:
> 
> 
> And in the 2nd picture, I did outline my vcore and frequency and uncore frequency :|
> 
> Oh and if its essential, my base clock was at 99.76mhz earlier when set to 100mhz in bios. Then I set it to 100.20 in bios, it shows up as 100.16 everywhere else.
> 
> Probably a 2400mhz ram kit will be my next upgrade or a beefier gpu


You outlined CPU VID. There is literally a reading on Hwinfo called "CPU Vcore".

The reason is because Hwinfo and Hwmonitor measures an increase in Vcore from what you actually set in the BIOS when under load. For example, we all know stressing with synthetics on adaptive is a bad idea, because you get more voltage than you set. So in that case you'd see, CPU VID: 1.235 CPU Vcore: 1.45v. But even in non-synthetics there is often a small voltage bump from what you set measured by HwInfo. Until I can rule out for sure that this is due to a bogus reading, I'm keeping tabs on that measurement.

Hwinfo seems to behave a little differently across different computers sometimes, so if you really don't have that or something else is going on, that would be interesting to note as well.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> It may be that they are equally intensive, just that the benchmark finds errors faster. I never ran the stress test for more than 8 hours or so. So it may just be quicker.
> Suppose so. I guess when I mean 'intensive' I mean, 'finds errors faster'.


----------



## Jodiuh

Replacement 4670K seems stable enough. Hero is giving it 1.21V @ default/stock settings and I'm loading @ 65C in AIDA64, 3DMark, and BF4's beta. Seem ok?

I see overclock3d hit 80C w/ an extra Ghz and 1.276V on an H100i, so I'm thinking everything's ok and I just need to start reading and tweaking.

http://www.overclock3d.net/reviews/cpu_mainboard/intel_4670k_i5_haswell_review_overclocking/2

Where's the best place to start learning all of Haswell's options?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Replacement 4670K seems stable enough. Hero is giving it 1.21V @ default/stock settings and I'm loading @ 65C in AIDA64, 3DMark, and BF4's beta. Seem ok?
> 
> I see overclock3d hit 80C w/ an extra Ghz and 1.276V on an H100i, so I'm thinking everything's ok and I just need to start reading and tweaking.
> 
> http://www.overclock3d.net/reviews/cpu_mainboard/intel_4670k_i5_haswell_review_overclocking/2
> 
> Where's the best place to start learning all of Haswell's options?


Mostly you just have Vccin (input voltage), Vcore, Vring (And Core/Uncore multiplier). IoD/IoA/SA voltages are less used and tested. I already covered those in my guide. Anything in particular you're looking at?


----------



## amd955be5670

Are you looking for this?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



[/SPOILER]

It seems to be at 1.248v (nearly 1.25v). Does that mean when I had VID at 1.25v this reading was higher?

Does vcore represent the actual voltage being delivered to the CPU?


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Replacement 4670K seems stable enough. Hero is giving it 1.21V @ default/stock settings and I'm loading @ 65C in AIDA64, 3DMark, and BF4's beta. Seem ok?
> 
> I see overclock3d hit 80C w/ an extra Ghz and 1.276V on an H100i, so I'm thinking everything's ok and I just need to start reading and tweaking.
> 
> http://www.overclock3d.net/reviews/cpu_mainboard/intel_4670k_i5_haswell_review_overclocking/2
> 
> Where's the best place to start learning all of Haswell's options?
> 
> 
> 
> Mostly you just have Vccin (input voltage), Vcore, Vring (And Core/Uncore multiplier). IoD/IoA/SA voltages are less used and tested. I already covered those in my guide. Anything in particular you're looking at?
Click to expand...

Is your guide the original post? I'll take a look. Not really looking @ anything specific. I haven't touched a BIOS since the P7P55D-E Pro and an i5 760...and that was nowhere near as daunting as the Hero's BIOS. I checked the ROG guide and there's just a ton of settings. They probably don't matter either, haha. At least for me. I'm content w/ little effort, acceptable OC. I don't need to spend days on that last 100 Mhz.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd955be5670*
> 
> Are you looking for this?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> It seems to be at 1.248v (nearly 1.25v). Does that mean when I had VID at 1.25v this reading was higher?
> 
> Does vcore represent the actual voltage being delivered to the CPU?[/QUOTE]
> 
> It's supposed to be. For example we know if we set adaptive voltage, the voltage is very low when CPU is not under load, which is how it's supposed to be. But does the reading represent the exact voltage delivered to the CPU or just a semi-close ballpark figure? I don't know.
> 
> Quote:
> [QUOTE]Originally Posted by [B]Jodiuh[/B] [URL=https://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-thread-with-statistics/3900#post_20994767][IMG alt="View Post"]https://www.overclock.net/img/forum/go_quote.gif[/URL]
> 
> Is your guide the original post? I'll take a look. Not really looking @ anything specific.
> Yup.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *byardz*
> 
> Too much voltage on the ram above the 1.5 +5% = eventual IMC burn out.


I'm not really interested in the who's got a bigger dixx but I'm interested where you got that besides the graph you listed earlier? I see you have few posts and fairly high rep count so can only assume you're fairly helpful but from the few posts I saw here, there really wasn't that much information?

I for example run @ 1.65v (though it's reported as 1.665v). This allows my RAM to be 2424MHz with tighter timings here and there. As my chip sucks in general this is what I've been concentrating on recently as it's IMC at least "appears" to be ok. I have thought about +1.7v, that's basically why I'm asking. Do you have any other "proof"?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> I'm not really interested in the who's got a bigger dixx but I'm interested where you got that besides the graph you listed earlier? I see you have few posts and fairly high rep count so can only assume you're fairly helpful but from the few posts I saw here, there really wasn't that much information?
> 
> I for example run @ 1.65v (though it's reported as 1.665v). This allows my RAM to be 2424MHz with tighter timings here and there. As my chip sucks in general this is what I've been concentrating on recently as it's IMC at least "appears" to be ok. I have thought about +1.7v, that's basically why I'm asking. Do you have any other "proof"?


We've already been over this and I've asked for more. All I got was Intel said this and that. With the info contradicted by people who actually bothered to overclock for extended periods of time. And not contradicted by one person, but by tons of people.

He was so hell bent on proving me wrong, if he had boatloads of evidence don't you figure he'd actually LIST them before posting 5 posts trying to disprove my guide? You know, instead of not even saying he has more evidence in attempts to sabatoge his own argument.

Is there a "send this conversation to PM" emoticon?
Or an "argument from authority fallacy" emoticon?


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *byardz*
> 
> 1.65 in general is bad RAM that couldn't make it to 1.5.


Please, show me some 3000mhz RAM that runs at 1.5v - as opposed to the "unsafe" 1.65v that nearly all High-Performance RAM runs on....


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Please, show me some 3000mhz RAM that runs at 1.5v - as opposed to the "unsafe" 1.65v that nearly all High-Performance RAM runs on....


IF YOU PUT THAT RAM IN YOUR COMPUTER YOUR COMPUTER WILL EXPLODE.












































Next question please.


----------



## Doug2507

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> BTW, how intensive is XTU compared to x264 or 27.9 prime? Is it hotter? Just more intensive? Synthetic?


I've found i can pass x264 but fail XTU. (that was whilst bringing up uncore, core might have been different). Even though XTU bench is AVX and XTU stress reportedly isn't, if it doesn't pass bench (or without major core dropping) it wont pass XTU stress.

As i've mentioned before i run CB for the lowest stability (i.e, make sure it'll actually run something, in no way used for actual stability testing), x264, XTU bench then XTU stress. The benefit of doing it this way in my eyes is from x264 through to XTU stress, you have guide marks (%/time/duration/core drop) all the way to make educated decisions about which tweaks are working and which aren't. From my findings i don't require more voltage to pass bench over stress, the opposite in fact but only marginally. (we're talking maybe .005vcore or .025vrin here on the core, similar with uncore but with SA/IOD tweaks)

I'll need to check with 27.9 but i'm fairly sure it will fail within a couple of hours. It's not something i bother with now as XTU bench uses prime function so if it can pass that it's good enough for me. Certainly 100% rock solid for gaming. Temp wise i can't remember if there was much of a difference between the two, maybe a delta of 5deg, i'd need to check. I'm under water now, XTU hit's mid 60's iirc, ran IBT max/extreme (whatever the top setting is) and hit 73deg which i assume will be similar to 28.1. On air i'd expect not only average temp to be higher but a larger delta between the two.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug2507*
> 
> I've found i can pass x264 but fail XTU. (that was whilst bringing up uncore, core might have been different). Even though XTU bench is AVX and XTU stress reportedly isn't, if it doesn't pass bench (or without major core dropping) it wont pass XTU stress.
> 
> As i've mentioned before i run CB for the lowest stability (i.e, make sure it'll actually run something, in no way used for actual stability testing), x264, XTU bench then XTU stress. The benefit of doing it this way in my eyes is from x264 through to XTU stress, you have guide marks (%/time/duration/core drop) all the way to make educated decisions about which tweaks are working and which aren't. From my findings i don't require more voltage to pass bench over stress, the opposite in fact but only marginally. (we're talking maybe .005vcore or .025vrin here on the core, similar with uncore but with SA/IOD tweaks)
> 
> I'll need to check with 27.9 but i'm fairly sure it will fail within a couple of hours. It's not something i bother with now as XTU bench uses prime function so if it can pass that it's good enough for me. Certainly 100% rock solid for gaming. Temp wise i can't remember if there was much of a difference between the two, maybe a delta of 5deg, i'd need to check. I'm under water now, XTU hit's mid 60's iirc, ran IBT max/extreme (whatever the top setting is) and hit 73deg which i assume will be similar to 28.1. On air i'd expect not only average temp to be higher but a larger delta between the two.


Maybe one of those days I"ll get off my lazy bum and actually try XTU... maybe only to get hit in the face with 95C+ temps, lol.

BTW, your post count is now a Bsod code. Congrats!


----------



## Doug2507

Argh! Anything but 101!!









IIRC there wasn't a massive difference between x264 and XTU with regards to temp.


----------



## Bartouille

If anyone wants a good and fun stress test... go play Far Cry 3. Just got this game and damn, it crashes my cpu oc faster than PRIME 95!!!


----------



## darkadi

Hi, I've discovered that BCLK frequency fluctuates during x264 bench. HWinfo, CPUz and AIDA64 doesn't show it but ASUS AI Suite does. The frequency has been changing from 98MHz to 102MHz, so it's a 4MHz range wide though. IMHO it can cause system instability and lead to bsods due more voltage demands at higher BCLK. Let's calculate,
98 x 46 = 4508MHZ but 102 x 46 = 4692MHz ! lol
I need as high as 1.375v set in bios for 4.6GHz to pass x264 bench (ASUS AI suite shows 1.408 at 102MHz BCLK and 1.392 at 100MHz BCLK during benching). I think that is a bios bug or something. My bios is 1405. During benching on prime or OCCT I've noticed that there's no such fluctuation of BCLK and I can pass with lower voltage 1.35v.
Can someone either confirm or deny my assumption.


----------



## byardz

Read this:

"G.Skill Trident X Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-2400 Memory operating voltage of 1.65V exceeds the Intel Haswell CPU recommended maximum of 1.5V+5% (1.575V). This memory module may run at a reduced clock rate to meet the 1.5V voltage recommendation, or may require running at a voltage greater than the Intel recommended maximum

What a lot of OCN'ers don't realize is that 1.65v was the 1.575 of the 1st gen i7s.

1.575v is the do not exceed cap of the 2nd gens and up.

Good luck burning your IMCs


----------



## otl

Does intel recomended any overclocking at all?


----------



## byardz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *otl*
> 
> Does intel recomended any overclocking at all?


Yeah.



These voltages are pretty loose, they allow for a lot of freedom.

The RAM is one area that people are overlooking, the IMCs on the chips were not meant to handle 1.65v and they are damaging their IMCs slowly (if their PC is on 24/7 then rapidly).

IMC Degradation FTW!


----------



## rickyman0319

so if someone put memory that is 1.65v in haswell system, the IMC will degraded few years / month or so. the only problem is that on ASUS Gene VI mobo, memory QVL has some 1.65 memory in it.


----------



## byardz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> so if someone put memory that is 1.65v in haswell system, the IMC will degraded few years / month or so. the only problem is that on ASUS Gene VI mobo, memory QVL has some 1.65 memory in it.


These boards all support 1.65v but not for everyday regular use, its moreso for benchmarking and if you don't plan on keeping the CPU for awhile.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *byardz*
> 
> What a lot of OCN'ers don't realize is that 1.65v was the 1.575 of the 1st gen i7s.
> 
> 1.575v is the do not exceed cap of the 2nd gens and up.


Nope, the i7-9xx series also had the same voltage limits for the Vddq.


----------



## byardz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Nope, the i7-9xx series also had the same voltage limits for the Vddq.


Link


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *byardz*
> 
> Link


Table 2-7:

http://www.intel.com/content/dam/www/public/us/en/documents/datasheets/core-i7-900-ee-and-desktop-processor-series-datasheet-vol-1.pdf

I tried to upload the image, but apparently that is blocked here at work. FWIW, you are also using the wrong chart in your posts - the chart for Haswell chips is Table 47 of the 4th Gen Datasheet.

http://www.intel.com/content/dam/www/public/us/en/documents/datasheets/4th-gen-core-family-desktop-vol-1-datasheet.pdf

Edit: Got around the picture issue, here's Table 2-7 from the 1st Gen Datasheet.


----------



## Ovrclck

I'm late to this discussion. So the memory I have which the factory specifications of 1.65v will cause future issues? Utilizing XMP or auto overclocking will result in 1.65v. I find this hard to believe, what is everyone running? 1.55? Would 2400 mem overclocked to almost 2900 even run on 1.5? lol
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231589
Designed for 3rd Generation Intel Core Processors and Z77 platform.
Intel XMP 1.3 Ready for 3rd Generation Intel Core Processors.
Recommended Intel Core i7-3770K processors & Core i5-3570K processors for best performance.


----------



## byardz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> I'm late to this discussion. So the memory I have which the factory specifications of 1.65v will cause future issues? Utilizing XMP or auto overclocking will result in 1.65v. I find this hard to believe, what is everyone running? 1.55? Would 2400 mem overclocked to almost 2900 even run on 1.5? lol
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231589
> *Designed for 3rd Generation Intel Core Processors and Z77 platform.
> Intel XMP 1.3 Ready for 3rd Generation Intel Core Processors.
> Recommended Intel Core i7-3770K processors & Core i5-3570K processors for best performance.*


This aimed at people who benchmark.

Also forceman, interesting image you posted there.


----------



## Lyall

What the consensus on using a Fixed Vcore 24/7? I see a lot of people recommend adaptive but it's a pain if you know you are AVX stable at a certain voltage and it just gets overwritten with a voltage associated with your multiplier (i.e you set 1.15v at a 43x Multi and AVX jumps to 1.25v) . Maybe offsets the way to go but then it offsets idle voltages too.


----------



## Alxx

A picture from Intel Ram compatibility List :


And :

I5 http://www.intel.com/content/dam/www/public/us/en/documents/datasheets/core-i5-processor-memory-datasheet.pdf

I7 http://www.intel.com/content/dam/www/public/us/en/documents/datasheets/core-i7-memory-suppliers-datasheet.pdf

If 1.65v is not OK for Haswell then why are 1.65 v modules in these lists ??
4670K and 4770K clearly listed compatible with some 1.65v modules.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *byardz*
> 
> If you guys want to look stupid.
> 
> Read this:
> 
> "G.Skill Trident X Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-2400 Memory operating voltage of 1.65V exceeds the Intel Haswell CPU recommended maximum of 1.5V+5% (1.575V). This memory module may run at a reduced clock rate to meet the 1.5V voltage recommendation, or may require running at a voltage greater than the Intel recommended maximum
> 
> What a lot of OCN'ers don't realize is that 1.65v was the 1.575 of the 1st gen i7s.
> 
> 1.575v is the do not exceed cap of the 2nd gens and up.
> 
> Good luck burning your IMCs


Seriously dude


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Where'd you get that idea?


Facts and evidence are overrated anyways.









Here's what happened:

You picked Intel as the one and only credible source for ram voltage safety, or as if all experts agree. You do this without any real evidence but "they said so". Somewhere here is a fallacy.

When I offer competing evidence, namingly Intel's bunk vcore recommendations, and the bazillion people running higher Vcore and/or Ram voltage without issue for prolonged periods of time, you literally have no refutation. This definitively proves you are wrong.

I have evidence. You don't.


----------



## amd955be5670

A question, what is the throttling temperature for haswell?

What should my thermal cut-off be for overheat protection?


----------



## TrevJonez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd955be5670*
> 
> A question, what is the throttling temperature for haswell?
> 
> What should my thermal cut-off be for overheat protection?


I don't know the exact damage point as it may be a bit different for each chip however an 85c backdown point should serve well for everyday use.

Myself running an H80i on a delid 4770k 4.4ghz @ 1.37v prime95 numbers never break over 70c

my chip was a less amazing chip(thus the high voltage) but i plan to upgrade each generation of chip for the foreseeable future so even if it dies due to my high voltage oh well. either way this haswell rig is kicking my old amd fx 8 core performance 24/70. quite happy with my jump to the intel side.


----------



## brucethemoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TrevJonez*
> 
> I don't know the exact damage point as it may be a bit different for each chip however an 85c backdown point should serve well for everyday use.
> 
> Myself running an H80i on a delid 4770k 4.4ghz @ 1.37v prime95 numbers never break over 70c
> 
> my chip was a less amazing chip(thus the high voltage) but i plan to upgrade each generation of chip for the foreseeable future so even if it dies due to my high voltage oh well. either way this haswell rig is kicking my old amd fx 8 core performance 24/70. quite happy with my jump to the intel side.


My non-delid 4670k can do 4.4ghz at ~1.24v with very low temps under a dusty 212+... Hmm, I have a better chip than I thought









I plan on keeping the chip for a couple of years. Assuming temps are under control, would 1.25V-1.3V be safe for a 24/7 OC, or is it too early to know?


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brucethemoose*
> 
> My non-delid 4670k can do 4.4ghz at ~1.24v with very low temps under a dusty 212+... Hmm, I have a better chip than I thought
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I plan on keeping the chip for a couple of years. Assuming temps are under control, would 1.25V-1.3V be safe for a 24/7 OC, or is it too early to know?


You haven't exactly mentioned your temps for that 1.24V. But almost anything above 1.200V with a non-delidded chip would definitely cause spikes and temps wont be decent.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd955be5670*
> 
> A question, what is the throttling temperature for haswell?
> 
> What should my thermal cut-off be for overheat protection?


Haswell takes a big hit before throttling down, just like Ivy. I think its probably at 96-97C.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TrevJonez*
> 
> I don't know the exact damage point as it may be a bit different for each chip however an 85c backdown point should serve well for everyday use.
> 
> Myself running an H80i on a delid 4770k 4.4ghz @ 1.37v prime95 numbers never break over 70c
> 
> my chip was a less amazing chip(thus the high voltage) but i plan to upgrade each generation of chip for the foreseeable future so even if it dies due to my high voltage oh well. either way this haswell rig is kicking my old amd fx 8 core performance 24/70. quite happy with my jump to the intel side.


You need that much vcore even with manually set VRIN and VRIN LLC etc?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd955be5670*
> 
> A question, what is the throttling temperature for haswell?
> 
> What should my thermal cut-off be for overheat protection?


Throttling occurs at 95-100C.

I've been there.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Throttling occurs at 95-100C.
> I've been there.


I agree with that range - I've been there a few times myself also....


----------



## ChaosAD

Throttling starts at 100c+, i have been up to 99c and saw no throttling. At 99c point my cpu always crash, maybe cause of stock cooler, so i couldnt check at higher temps.

As for ram and 1.65v, up to 1.75v is said to be 100% safe. I cant talk about 1.75v but 1.65v is absolutely no problem at all. Running my 3770K for 16 months, 24/7 folding, both cpu and ram overclocked (4,[email protected] and 2400 super tight [email protected]) and i had no issues. So for me this 1.575v max dram makes no sense at all. At the moment i rum my ram also at 1.65v and as soon as i finish my cpu oc i ll find my max clocks up to 1.75v for also 24/7 use.

Ofc thats just me and what i have read from some very informed benchers/users/motherboard techs. Feel free to do whatever suits you, but please dont spread false info!


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaosAD*
> 
> Throttling starts at 100c+, i have been up to 99c and saw no throttling. At 99c point my cpu always crash, maybe cause of stock cooler, so i couldnt check at higher temps.
> 
> As for ram and 1.65v, up to 1.75v is said to be 100% safe. I cant talk about 1.75v but 1.65v is absolutely no problem at all. Running my 3770K for 16 months, 24/7 folding, both cpu and ram overclocked (4,[email protected] and 2400 super tight [email protected]) and i had no issues. So for me this 1.575v max dram makes no sense at all. At the moment i rum my ram also at 1.65v and as soon as i finish my cpu oc i ll find my max clocks up to 1.75v for also 24/7 use.
> 
> Ofc thats just me and what i have read from some very informed benchers/users/motherboard techs. Feel free to do whatever suits you, but please dont spread false info!


I thought past 100C due to throttling it stays at 100Cish?


----------



## tomlev5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I thought past 100C due to throttling it stays at 100Cish?


Mine 4670K never went over 100C. The point of throttling was around 99C or 100C and that prevented higher temperatures (there was no throttling at 97C and 98C - though I didn't test much at those temperatures, was afraid of degradation). There was no error or reboot at this temperature, I just stopped with the stress test manually.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomlev5*
> 
> Mine 4670K never went over 100C. The point of throttling was around 99C or 100C and that prevented higher temperatures (there was no throttling at 97C and 98C - though I didn't test much at those temperatures, was afraid of degradation).


That's why I was quoting the other guy who said 100C+.


----------



## tomlev5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd955be5670*
> 
> A question, what is the throttling temperature for haswell?
> 
> What should my thermal cut-off be for overheat protection?


What do you mean by cut-off. Is there some setting in bios that sets automatic shut down at defined temperature?

Or is there some way to lower throttling temperature. That feature would bi nice, you could stress test with latest linpack at 1.35 V and not worry about degradation).

Did somebody try with long periods of stress testing on 100C temperatures (is this suicide or not)?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomlev5*
> 
> What do you mean by cut-off. Is there some setting in bios that sets automatic shut down at defined temperature?
> 
> Or is there some way to lower throttling temperature. That feature would bi nice, you could stress test with latest linpack at 1.35 V and not worry about degradation).
> 
> Did somebody try with long periods of stress testing on 100C temperatures (is this suicide or not)?


Not sure if it's suicide but I'm not willing to do that to my CPU for the purpose of figuring if anything would happen, lol.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Or is there some way to lower throttling temperature. That feature would bi nice, you could stress test with latest linpack at 1.35 V and not worry about degradation).


I've had success with turbo power limit; can set it up to trip and drop cpu to 3.5ghz if you hit a power threshhold that you only hit in synthetics; but in the end, if you only hit it in synthetics, what's the point? You can't use them as a stress test and you wouldn't run them anyway


----------



## Shanenanigans

Hey guys,

New here, and to the Intel overclocking scene ( I'm over from the guys at AMD







) but not new to overclocking. After I got my chip, I was just testing the waters for my 4670K. This is what I could come up with for a 24x7 stable run. Going to go higher soon, once I understand this better.

Username: Shanenanigans
CPU Model: i5 4670K
Core Multiplier: 42x
CPU VID: 1.132v ( Gigabyte Z87-D3HP, LLC set to High )
Vcore: 1.152v under load.
VRIN: 1.86v
Uncore Multiplier: 39x
Uncore Voltage: 1.15v
Cooling Solution: Stock Intel ( temp )
Stability Test: IBT High
Batch Number: 314 Malay
Ram Speed: Hyper X DDR3 1600 XMP ( 9-9-9-27-1T ) @ 1.660v in BIOS ( 1.656v )

So far, this nets me decent temperatures of ~65-70C while playing CSGO, which is the highest load I'll have. IBT is about 85C IINM. I'm very tempted to drop my uncore over to stock, so I don't have to mess with the cache voltage at all. If this will get me lower temperatures, I have more headroom with the stock Intel cooler till I get another cooler.

I have a few questions.

1) Uncore can be left at stock with the stock 1.05v for lower temps right? How much bandwidth/performance will I be sacrificing in CPU dependent games like CS:GO?
2) Will reducing Uncore allow me to drop my CPU voltage further?
3) I just read this morning somewhere that using XMP adds voltage to the stock vcore. Might've been on here or XS. Can't remember. Can anyone confirm this?
4) Also, many are saying stock vcore is dependent on how good the CPU is. For example mine's 1.08v, but I booted into Windows today at 4.7 Ghz with ~1.35v VID.
5) What is this thing about not running memory at 1.65v? Can anyone explain how long it'll take for this IMC degradation to occur?

Some Observations I made ( Feel free to correct me if I'm wrong, since I'm trying to learn )

- The stock cooler can handle upto 1.16v-1.17v VCore and end up with temps in the low 70Cs at regular load ( not stress load )
- Depending on the motherboard and BIOS, keeping the vcore as normal/stock ( my GBT has the Normal setting ) and using an offset results in the correct VCore in CPUZ but it effectively turns adaptive voltage on.
- The levels of LLC behave weirdly on the Gigabyte Z87-D3HP. In the sense that High and Turbo give slight additional voltage but so does the Extreme setting ( by the same amount ) which is weird especially considering that it's supposed to be the closest to the VID set in BIOS. For reference Standard --> Normal --> Low --> Medium --> High --> Turbo --> Extreme are the VRIN LLC levels.
- Depending on your chip, you may not require the VRIN to go all that much more higher to get a stable speed.
- Haswell is more reactive to voltages than speeds.
- Also, my CPU wouldn't boot at 4.4 ( 44x100 ) but I found out that this was because my voltages were too low.
- If you get a 124 BSOD, it usually means there's a voltage that's too low. You gotta start bumping them up.
- Personally, I feel that going over half an hour of Prime loading is a waste of time for stability, UNLESS you're going to literally load your cores for longer using AVX.
- Also, AVX cranks up the temps on Haswell like crazy.

Please correct me if I'm wrong and such; I'm trying to learn the right way, since the last 4+ Ghz OC I did was my Phenom II x2 550BE unlocked on Air.


----------



## amd955be5670

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomlev5*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *amd955be5670*
> 
> A question, what is the throttling temperature for haswell?
> 
> What should my thermal cut-off be for overheat protection?
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean by cut-off. Is there some setting in bios that sets automatic shut down at defined temperature?
> 
> Or is there some way to lower throttling temperature. That feature would bi nice, you could stress test with latest linpack at 1.35 V and not worry about degradation).
> 
> Did somebody try with long periods of stress testing on 100C temperatures (is this suicide or not)?
Click to expand...

Let me expand on my question.

First I want to know at what temperatures does haswel start downclocking the cpu cores (google claims 95c)

Second I want to know the maximum safe 24/7 operating temperature. coretemp can be configured to shutdown/react to a certain temperature threshold, thus I wanted to know a safe cut-off from the overclockers.

Right now my chip gets to 71c in gaming. Tested Crysis 3, I believe this is the most cpu-intensive game I have.
If the gpu is not stressed, then the max, like cinebench, is 66c.
Stays mostly in the upper 50s during other normal games.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> New here, and to the Intel overclocking scene ( I'm over from the guys at AMD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) but not new to overclocking. After I got my chip, I was just testing the waters for my 4670K. This is what I could come up with for a 24x7 stable run. Going to go higher soon, once I understand this better.
> 
> Username: Shanenanigans
> CPU Model: i5 4670K
> Core Multiplier: 42x
> CPU VID: 1.132v ( Gigabyte Z87-D3HP, LLC set to High )
> Vcore: 1.152v under load.
> VRIN: 1.86v
> Uncore Multiplier: 39x
> Uncore Voltage: 1.15v
> Cooling Solution: Stock Intel ( temp )
> Stability Test: IBT High
> Batch Number: 314 Malay
> Ram Speed: Hyper X DDR3 1600 XMP ( 9-9-9-27-1T ) @ 1.660v in BIOS ( 1.656v )
> 
> So far, this nets me decent temperatures of ~65-70C while playing CSGO, which is the highest load I'll have. IBT is about 85C IINM. I'm very tempted to drop my uncore over to stock, so I don't have to mess with the cache voltage at all. If this will get me lower temperatures, I have more headroom with the stock Intel cooler till I get another cooler.
> 
> I have a few questions.
> 
> 1) Uncore can be left at stock with the stock 1.05v for lower temps right? How much bandwidth/performance will I be sacrificing in CPU dependent games like CS:GO?
> 2) Will reducing Uncore allow me to drop my CPU voltage further?
> 3) I just read this morning somewhere that using XMP adds voltage to the stock vcore. Might've been on here or XS. Can't remember. Can anyone confirm this?
> 4) Also, many are saying stock vcore is dependent on how good the CPU is. For example mine's 1.08v, but I booted into Windows today at 4.7 Ghz with ~1.35v VID.
> 5) What is this thing about not running memory at 1.65v? Can anyone explain how long it'll take for this IMC degradation to occur?
> 
> Some Observations I made ( Feel free to correct me if I'm wrong, since I'm trying to learn )
> 
> - The stock cooler can handle upto 1.16v-1.17v VCore and end up with temps in the low 70Cs at regular load ( not stress load )
> - Depending on the motherboard and BIOS, keeping the vcore as normal/stock ( my GBT has the Normal setting ) and using an offset results in the correct VCore in CPUZ but it effectively turns adaptive voltage on.
> - The levels of LLC behave weirdly on the Gigabyte Z87-D3HP. In the sense that High and Turbo give slight additional voltage but so does the Extreme setting ( by the same amount ) which is weird especially considering that it's supposed to be the closest to the VID set in BIOS. For reference Standard --> Normal --> Low --> Medium --> High --> Turbo --> Extreme are the VRIN LLC levels.
> - Depending on your chip, you may not require the VRIN to go all that much more higher to get a stable speed.
> - Haswell is more reactive to voltages than speeds.
> - Also, my CPU wouldn't boot at 4.4 ( 44x100 ) but I found out that this was because my voltages were too low.
> - If you get a 124 BSOD, it usually means there's a voltage that's too low. You gotta start bumping them up.
> - Personally, I feel that going over half an hour of Prime loading is a waste of time for stability, UNLESS you're going to literally load your cores for longer using AVX.
> - Also, AVX cranks up the temps on Haswell like crazy.
> 
> Please correct me if I'm wrong and such; I'm trying to learn the right way, since the last 4+ Ghz OC I did was my Phenom II x2 550BE unlocked on Air.


Dropping uncore from overclocked all the way to stock manually will drop probably drop 5C max. Don't expect night and day cooldown by doing so. As I showed in my chart on the first page, the performance sacrifice is practically none. In chess, 100mhz core increase led to 3% faster calculation speed. I remember that 0.7ghz uncore change is about 0.05ghz core change. So a 1.4ghz uncore overclock will roughly be same as 3% faster at chess.

tl;dr: Uncore doesn't do much for performance.

For the second point, doubtful. Possible, but doubtful. You overclock core first and uncore second, so the point doesn't matter.

XMP adding Vcore, never heard of it. Maybe somebody else has.

Yes, some people do that as a quick benchmark of how good the CPU is. I'm not big into that because nothing tells you h ow good your CPU overclocks like actually overclocking it. Unless you're thinking of swapping CPUs until you find a better chip.

The 1.65v degradation is complete bogus crap, many, many members have already replied talking about how wrong that is. It's just a deluded member on the forums spreading hooey when a bazillion people have already run 1.65v and way beyond that for Sandy, Ivy, and now Haswell. When pressed for ACTUAL evidence beyond "he said she said", the member couldn't offer up anything.

Not sure about stock cooler, if you're getting the k model I'd think you'd at least get hyper evo.

Haswell's temperatures are much more reactive to voltage than clock speed.

AVX synthetic tests tend to ramp up the temps. Actually encoding x264 videos via AVX in real life doesn't really elevate temps beyond what you'd expect at all. The x264 benchmark/stress test is based more on real life encoding, and is more non-synethetic, therefore no major elevation of temps, no ridiculouos elevation of voltage like you'd see on synthetic with adaptive.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd955be5670*
> 
> Let me expand on my question.
> 
> First I want to know at what temperatures does haswel start downclocking the cpu cores (google claims 95c)
> 
> Second I want to know the maximum safe 24/7 operating temperature. coretemp can be configured to shutdown/react to a certain temperature threshold, thus I wanted to know a safe cut-off from the overclockers.
> 
> Right now my chip gets to 71c in gaming. Tested Crysis 3, I believe this is the most cpu-intensive game I have.
> If the gpu is not stressed, then the max, like cinebench, is 66c.
> Stays mostly in the upper 50s during other normal games.


To be safe, under 95C in stress, under 90 or 85C for daily use.


----------



## tomlev5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> I have a few questions.
> 
> 1) Uncore can be left at stock with the stock 1.05v for lower temps right? How much bandwidth/performance will I be sacrificing in CPU dependent games like CS:GO?
> 2) Will reducing Uncore allow me to drop my CPU voltage further?
> 3) I just read this morning somewhere that using XMP adds voltage to the stock vcore. Might've been on here or XS. Can't remember. Can anyone confirm this?
> 4) Also, many are saying stock vcore is dependent on how good the CPU is. For example mine's 1.08v, but I booted into Windows today at 4.7 Ghz with ~1.35v VID.
> 5) What is this thing about not running memory at 1.65v? Can anyone explain how long it'll take for this IMC degradation to occur?


Based on my experience:
1) I had to raise uncore voltage at stock uncore to around 1.15 (it looks like overclocked core means more stress for the uncore), but perhaps that's because I have a bad CPU overclocker
2) Perhaps just a little bit (a decrease of 0.01 or 0.02 V - because lower uncore bottlenecks CPU in some cases)
3) I can confirm this on my Z87-A. Stock Vcore vas around 1.1. When I set XMP in UEFI with core frequency to 3800 I got 1.2 V VCore.
4,5) no evidence (no statistics)


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomlev5*
> 
> 2) Perhaps just a little bit (a decrease of 0.01 or 0.02 V - because lower uncore bottlenecks CPU in some cases)
> 4,5) no evidence (no statistics)


Lower uncore bottlenecks?
How low? And









I tested all the way to stock uncore, nothing close to a bottleneck.

If one is going to trip out over 1.65v ram, then one might as well not overclock the CPU out of fear...


----------



## tomlev5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Lower uncore bottlenecks?
> 
> How low? And
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tested all the way to stock uncore, nothing close to a bottleneck.
> 
> If one is going to trip out over 1.65v ram, then one might as well not overclock the CPU out of fear...


I stabilized the core at X45 and cache at X35. When I raised the cache to X43 I had to raise the VCore for 0.01 or 0.02 (can't remember exactly). It's also possible that I wasn't stable at X35 cache, so my practical prof is disputable.

But theoretically : When you lower cache from X43 to X35 you can see some small performance decrease. Based on that I deduct that some operations performed slower on slower uncore (a small percent of operations of course). If a operation performs slower because of low cache speed = bottleneck (bun only in rare cases).

In case of:
4,5) no evidence (no statistics)
I agree, I wasn't precise. It would be better to put it this way:
4) probably true (no statistics)
5) probably false (no evidence)


----------



## Shanenanigans

Thanks for the replies guys.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Dropping uncore from overclocked all the way to stock manually will drop probably drop 5C max. Don't expect night and day cooldown by doing so. As I showed in my chart on the first page, the performance sacrifice is practically none. In chess, 100mhz core increase led to 3% faster calculation speed. I remember that 0.7ghz uncore change is about 0.05ghz core change. So a 1.4ghz uncore overclock will roughly be same as 3% faster at chess.
> 
> tl;dr: Uncore doesn't do much for performance.
> 
> For the second point, doubtful. Possible, but doubtful. You overclock core first and uncore second, so the point doesn't matter.
> 
> XMP adding Vcore, never heard of it. Maybe somebody else has.
> 
> Yes, some people do that as a quick benchmark of how good the CPU is. I'm not big into that because nothing tells you h ow good your CPU overclocks like actually overclocking it. Unless you're thinking of swapping CPUs until you find a better chip.
> 
> The 1.65v degradation is complete bogus crap, many, many members have already replied talking about how wrong that is. It's just a deluded member on the forums spreading hooey when a bazillion people have already run 1.65v and way beyond that for Sandy, Ivy, and now Haswell. When pressed for ACTUAL evidence beyond "he said she said", the member couldn't offer up anything.
> 
> Not sure about stock cooler, if you're getting the k model I'd think you'd at least get hyper evo.
> 
> Haswell's temperatures are much more reactive to voltage than clock speed.
> 
> AVX synthetic tests tend to ramp up the temps. Actually encoding x264 videos via AVX in real life doesn't really elevate temps beyond what you'd expect at all. The x264 benchmark/stress test is based more on real life encoding, and is more non-synethetic, therefore no major elevation of temps, no ridiculouos elevation of voltage like you'd see on synthetic with adaptive.
> To be safe, under 95C in stress, under 90 or 85C for daily use.


Yeah I'm getting the Evo, or the 212x ( both cost the same in my country ) but later in a couple of months or so ( better GPU and more RAM is priority ). I just wanted to get a feel for what my chip could do. I'm not the crazy kind of overclocker who will keep hunting for the perfect batch. I prefer having decent clocks at very low voltages to ensure low temps. My current 4.2Ghz OC seems decent but once I get a cooler, I'm going to see if I can do 4.6-4.8 just to test the CPU, not for daily use. Like I mentioned earlier, the max CPU usage for me right now is CSGO. However, I will start making frag movies and such with the game, so I will be rendering a wee bit. It shouldn't BSOD at that time.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomlev5*
> 
> Based on my experience:
> 1) I had to raise uncore voltage at stock uncore to around 1.15 (it looks like overclocked core means more stress for the uncore), but perhaps that's because I have a bad CPU overclocker
> 2) Perhaps just a little bit (a decrease of 0.01 or 0.02 V - because lower uncore bottlenecks CPU in some cases)
> 3) I can confirm this on my Z87-A. Stock Vcore vas around 1.1. When I set XMP in UEFI with core frequency to 3800 I got 1.2 V VCore.
> 4,5) no evidence (no statistics)


Alright, well, I'm at stock uncore right now, and 4.2 Ghz, so I'm going to stress test and see. I had started a Prime95 blend test, but that crashed because I had attempted to run my XMP profile at 1.57v instead of the stipulated 1.65v.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Lower uncore bottlenecks?
> 
> How low? And
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tested all the way to stock uncore, nothing close to a bottleneck.
> 
> If one is going to trip out over 1.65v ram, then one might as well not overclock the CPU out of fear...


Using IBT I get

4.2Ghz/4Ghz uncore ~90Gflops
4.2Ghz/3.8Ghz uncore ~88Gflops
4.2Ghz/3.4Ghz uncore ~86Gflops

So not that much of a noticeable difference, but a benchmark/stress test difference.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomlev5*
> 
> But theoretically : When you lower cache from X43 to X35 you can see some small performance decrease. Based on that I deduct that some operations performed slower on slower uncore (a small percent of operations of course). If a operation performs slower because of low cache speed = bottleneck (bun only in rare cases).


Just trust my charts, from all the time I've spent testing. This was on CPU benchmarks as well, I even did some gaming to boot. The bottleneck isn't there. Maybe if it's below stock, but I see no gains in doing below stock uncore.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> Thanks for the replies guys.
> Yeah I'm getting the Evo, or the 212x ( both cost the same in my country ) but later in a couple of months or so ( better GPU and more RAM is priority ). I just wanted to get a feel for what my chip could do. I'm not the crazy kind of overclocker who will keep hunting for the perfect batch. I prefer having decent clocks at very low voltages to ensure low temps. My current 4.2Ghz OC seems decent but once I get a cooler, I'm going to see if I can do 4.6-4.8 just to test the CPU, not for daily use. Like I mentioned earlier, the max CPU usage for me right now is CSGO. However, I will start making frag movies and such with the game, so I will be rendering a wee bit. It shouldn't BSOD at that time.
> Alright, well, I'm at stock uncore right now, and 4.2 Ghz, so I'm going to stress test and see. I had started a Prime95 blend test, but that crashed because I had attempted to run my XMP profile at 1.57v instead of the stipulated 1.65v.
> Using IBT I get
> 
> 4.2Ghz/4Ghz uncore ~90Gflops
> 4.2Ghz/3.8Ghz uncore ~88Gflops
> 4.2Ghz/3.4Ghz uncore ~86Gflops
> 
> So not that much of a noticeable difference, but a benchmark/stress test difference.


It'll be picked up in IBT and Linpack I believe. It won't translate well to chess and it pretty much won't translate at all on Cinebench and real life workloads and x264 (bench or actual normal rendering). IIRC.

I'd say try to hit 4.4 at least. There's a pretty good chance you'll be able to hit that without large issues. The average is 4.5/4.6 but that's only after some tweaking and such.


----------



## tomlev5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> Using IBT I get
> 
> 4.2Ghz/4Ghz uncore ~90Gflops
> 4.2Ghz/3.8Ghz uncore ~88Gflops
> 4.2Ghz/3.4Ghz uncore ~86Gflops
> 
> So not that much of a noticeable difference, but a benchmark/stress test difference.


That's what I wanted to say. It's a bottleneck where the bottle is almost as wide as the neck, but I think this is still called a bottleneck


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomlev5*
> 
> That's what I wanted to say. It's a bottleneck where the bottle is almost as wide as the neck, but I think this is still called a bottle neck


I think the term bottleneck is used too much. By that standard, we are almost always CPU bottlenecked in games because a much, much faster CPU will increase FPS. It's not really a bottleneck until the GPU can't even work at 100% due to the CPU flailing around. So when I use bottleneck, I'm thinking of serious issues. Otherwise, faster uncore/clock speed/ram speed/anything leads to faster performance, small or large. It's been that way forever, they are not all bottlenecks.

If indeed a 4.6ghz core is bottlenecked by a 4.1ghz uncore, then running 5.0ghz core and 4.1ghz uncore should lead to almost zero performance difference. That's clearly far from the case.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> Thanks for the replies guys.
> Yeah I'm getting the Evo, or the 212x ( both cost the same in my country ) but later in a couple of months or so ( better GPU and more RAM is priority ). I just wanted to get a feel for what my chip could do. I'm not the crazy kind of overclocker who will keep hunting for the perfect batch. I prefer having decent clocks at very low voltages to ensure low temps. My current 4.2Ghz OC seems decent but once I get a cooler, I'm going to see if I can do 4.6-4.8 just to test the CPU, not for daily use. Like I mentioned earlier, the max CPU usage for me right now is CSGO. However, I will start making frag movies and such with the game, so I will be rendering a wee bit. It shouldn't BSOD at that time.
> Alright, well, I'm at stock uncore right now, and 4.2 Ghz, so I'm going to stress test and see. I had started a Prime95 blend test, but that crashed because I had attempted to run my XMP profile at 1.57v instead of the stipulated 1.65v.
> Using IBT I get
> 
> 4.2Ghz/4Ghz uncore ~90Gflops
> 4.2Ghz/3.8Ghz uncore ~88Gflops
> 4.2Ghz/3.4Ghz uncore ~86Gflops
> 
> So not that much of a noticeable difference, but a benchmark/stress test difference.


Either way there's no problem:

Just overclock core, then when you're good, overclock uncore. You can probably get to 4.0ghz uncore easily by inputing some half-decent voltage. 1.25v maybe should be enough.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Just overclock core, then when you're good, overclock uncore. You can probably get to 4.0ghz uncore easily by inputing some half-decent voltage. 1.25v maybe should be enough.


I'll work on a better core overclock once I get my CPU cooler. Also, you can discount my previous IBT results. I put the PC in high performance power profile, and I got 90Gflops on the High setting in IBT @ 4.2Ghz/3.8 uncore. Either way, I've hit 4.7Ghz on this chip so far so all I can say is notbad.jpg


----------



## tomlev5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I think the term bottleneck is used too much. By that standard, we are almost always CPU bottlenecked in games because a much, much faster CPU will increase FPS. It's not really a bottleneck until the GPU can't even work at 100% due to the CPU flailing around. So when I use bottleneck, I'm thinking of serious issues. Otherwise, faster uncore/clock speed/ram speed/anything leads to faster performance, small or large. It's been that way forever, they are not all bottlenecks.
> 
> If indeed a 4.6ghz core is bottlenecked by a 4.1ghz uncore, then running 5.0ghz core and 4.1ghz uncore should lead to almost zero performance difference. That's clearly far from the case.


Yeah Wiz, I understand you. You are talking about serious bottlenecks that have major impact on the whole system.

I was talking about bottlenecks in general term. I found this definition on wikipedia:
"A bottleneck is a phenomenon where the performance or capacity of an entire system is limited by a single or limited number of components or resources."

By this definition the game is always bottlenecked by something (if you don't have a cap on frames per second - vsync or something...). For example:
- 60% of the time there was a bottleneck on the GPU core
- 20% of the time there was a bottleneck on the DDR5 on the GPU
- 5% of the time there was a bottleneck on the system RAM
- 13% of the time there was a bottleneck on the CPU Core
- 1% of the time there was a bottleneck on the CPU cache
- 1% of the time there was a bottleneck on the disk

Perhaps you can invent a new word. DARKbottleneck


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomlev5*
> 
> Yeah Wiz, I understand you. You are talking about serious bottlenecks that have major impact on the whole system.
> 
> I was talking about bottlenecks in general term. I found this definition on wikipedia:
> "A bottleneck is a phenomenon where the performance or capacity of an entire system is limited by a single or limited number of components or resources."
> 
> By this definition the game is always bottlenecked by something (if you don't have a cap on frames per second - vsync or something...). For example:
> - 60% of the time there was a bottleneck on the GPU core
> - 20% of the time there was a bottleneck on the DDR5 on the GPU
> - 5% of the time there was a bottleneck on the system RAM
> - 13% of the time there was a bottleneck on the CPU Core
> - 1% of the time there was a bottleneck on the CPU cache
> - 1% of the time there was a bottleneck on the disk
> 
> Perhaps you can invent a new word. DARKbottleneck


Yes but the ability of the CPU to calculate faster is still primarily dependent on the core not the uncore. Core has been the largest factor the entire time from stock to overclocked to overclocked with stock uncore. You'll do much more with an extra multiplier nudge on core.


----------



## Chomuco

ram xmp 1.65 !!


----------



## BoredErica

1.65 = "completely ******ed" is a completely ******ed statement, it's already settled.

Next question please.


----------



## amd955be5670

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Next question please.


I'm apparently living with my family which thinks that, 'hey that old setup just worked fine, whats so special about this new one?'

How would you explain to a person as if they were 5, how much of a boost is 955 to 4670k?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd955be5670*
> 
> I'm apparently living with my family which thinks that, 'hey that old setup just worked fine, whats so special about this new one?'
> 
> How would you explain to a person as if they were 5, how much of a boost is 955 to 4670k?


Smack them with a large babelfish.

Show them how awesome gaming graphics are. Wait, that probably won't work.

Err, you're doing this to build a better folding machine to work with Stanford to cure ailments.

You might want to call professional help for this one.


----------



## tomlev5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Yes but the ability of the CPU to calculate faster is still primarily dependent on the core not the uncore. Core has been the largest factor the entire time from stock to overclocked to overclocked with stock uncore. You'll do much more with an extra multiplier nudge on core.


I agree. My "imaginary" game example already points in this direction. Everithing depends on the type of load but that is the general idea.

Most CPU benchmarks show that CPU core is king, the second most important is probably RAM speed and the third is probably L3 cache speed (I think that cache speed only affects L3 cache). I would have to check my overclocking notes to be sure about this order.

I think that is logical, because L1 and L2 cache lowers the importance of L3 cache and RAM on the fourth level is much slower then L3.


----------



## amd955be5670

I should change my username to i54670k560ti


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd955be5670*
> 
> I should change my username to i54670k560ti


I just realized your username is related to... ahh nevermind.









Somebody find a way to loop x264, pl0x?


----------



## Doug2507

Don't want to get involved in the bottleneck debate but i had a good example the other day O/C'ing the GPU's.

Setup:

780 GTX SLI running custom BIOS
CPU running at std clocks

Result:

Heaven bottlenecked at 3000+ points.

Why:

I took the gpu core to what was maybe 1200mhz and hit 3000 points in Heaven. I then took the core up to 1293mhz before loosing stability and didn't gain any extra points for that increase in core all the way up. Changed the CPU to a saved O/C and low and behold scored 3200+ points.

Perfect example of the CPU being a bottleneck on the GPU's.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd955be5670*
> 
> I'm apparently living with my family which thinks that, 'hey that old setup just worked fine, whats so special about this new one?'
> 
> How would you explain to a person as if they were 5, how much of a boost is 955 to 4670k?


Tell them the computer is becoming very slow and is stuttering all over the place. You need to upgrade the platform to maintain usability and best of all, it uses way less power than the outgoing system.


----------



## amd955be5670

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> Tell them the computer is becoming very slow and is stuttering all over the place. You need to upgrade the platform to maintain usability and best of all, it uses way less power than the outgoing system.


Its not like they own me, quite the other way around. Its just that you know, like when someone buys a big car, they're like 'hey this is a small town with cramped streets, what the heck do you plan to do with that car?'

Or stuff like 'a BMW and you can't drive! LOL?'

To them apparently the difference between CRT and LCD is also not visible :facepalm:
There is a 20 year old CRT in my living room, and unless it goes out of order I can't get mom a new one. My room is too cramped for me to get one for myself.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug2507*
> 
> Don't want to get involved in the bottleneck debate but i had a good example the other day O/C'ing the GPU's.
> 
> Setup:
> 
> 780 GTX SLI running custom BIOS
> CPU running at std clocks
> 
> Result:
> 
> Heaven bottlenecked at 3000+ points.
> 
> Why:
> 
> I took the gpu core to what was maybe 1200mhz and hit 3000 points in Heaven. I then took the core up to 1293mhz before loosing stability and didn't gain any extra points for that increase in core all the way up. Changed the CPU to a saved O/C and low and behold scored 3200+ points.
> 
> Perfect example of the CPU being a bottleneck on the GPU's.


That's very strange. Wasn't like that for me.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd955be5670*
> 
> There is a 20 year old CRT in my living room, and unless it goes out of order I can't get mom a new one.


Ask Miley Cyrus in her latest music video.

Nothing a sledgehammer or a wrecking ball can't fix.


----------



## woodforth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nusha*
> 
> I see some people play with the Input Voltage too. Default is about 1.7V on my board iirc. Can changing it make a difference?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm trying 1.290V in BIOS to get 4.4 stable. (Still crashes in Prime95 with AVX's blend test after an hour or so). Would crash within 10 minutes at 1.285V. So it needs more Vcore it seems. Wondering if there's any other setting that I can change to make it stable without increasing Vcore.


Yea the input voltage is the voltage regulator. It supplies voltage to the entire system, which can increase stability without raising specific voltages. It will raise temps though, so don't use more than you need. Somewhere around 1.8-1.9V is plenty for a 4.4GHz overclock.


----------



## BoredErica

I think it's dependent on how much voltage you are using. If you're using 1.4 Vcore you will need more Vccin than 1.2 Vcore. The temperature increase from Vccin is not a big deal from what I've seen. Vcore is still the absolute largest offender.

So depending on how lucky you got, your 4.4ghz overclock could require little Vcore or a lot of Vcore, so a little Vccin or more than average Vccin.


----------



## otl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menphisto*
> 
> Can someone pls post his cinebench r15 results(for comparing)..my i5 4670k get 702 cb Points @ 4,6ghz


I had to push my ram a little


----------



## Menphisto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *otl*
> 
> I had to push my ram a little


----------



## elrana

Hi everyone, I just got my i7 4770K and I started to OC. I am very newbie in this, but I tried it.

These are my Hardware specs:

Intel i7 4770K
Asus Maximus VI Extreme
Nvidia 690 GTX
Cooler Corsair H100i

I got to manage 4.5 Ghz @ 1.25V in Bios, suing AIDA64 for 12 hrs with Max temps of 89,84,80,77

This is the screen



I was wondering if this is enough time to stress the CPU, so I can see this is stable.

These are my Bios screens:










I haven't tried to lower the voltaje, because this is the first voltage that I've tried. Thank you very much, and I wait for your answers.


----------



## jameyscott

Your temps are a little high for your cooling solution and voltage.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Your temps are a little high for your cooling solution and voltage.


This mainly depends on what the ambient temps are....


----------



## elrana

Yes I am thinking the same. Here in my room is kind of hot, but asking about the time in AIDA64 do you think is enough time to see a stable OC?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elrana*
> 
> Yes I am thinking the same. Here in my room is kind of hot, but asking about the time in AIDA64 do you think is enough time to see a stable OC?


The only real way to see stability is to do what you you normally do with it. If you don't get a lock up or BSOD you're golden.


----------



## tomlev5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elrana*
> 
> Yes I am thinking the same. Here in my room is kind of hot, but asking about the time in AIDA64 do you think is enough time to see a stable OC?


Probably not. AIDA64 is pretty inefficient at finding instability.

Faster options are:
- x264 benchmark
- prime95 v27.9 (very hot)
- prime95 v28.1 (very very hot)
- XTU

Be careful if you use prime95. High overclocks can't be tested with prime95 because of the temps.


----------



## starmanwarz

I wouldn't recommend AIDA64, I had it running for 4 hours and I thought my oc was stable, run x264 and crashed after a few seconds. x264+XTU are a good combo.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> The only real way to see stability is to do what you you normally do with it. If you don't get a lock up or BSOD you're golden.


The only stability test that matters - whatever it is you're actually doing with your PC. Unless you plan on benching all day/everyday, real world applications will serve better as your stability test. Personally, I initially run 10 passes of LinX, and if my PC doesn't crash or overheat, then I move onto Far Cry 3, Arkham City, or Crysis 3 (since I mainly game on my PC). If I can run those games without crashing, then I deem my PC to be stable. I don't have the patience to have a stress test running for an unnecessary 8-12 hours (or more)....


----------



## [CyGnus]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elrana*
> 
> Hi everyone, I just got my i7 4770K and I started to OC. I am very newbie in this, but I tried it.
> 
> These are my Hardware specs:
> 
> Intel i7 4770K
> Asus Maximus VI Extreme
> Nvidia 690 GTX
> Cooler Corsair H100i
> 
> I got to manage 4.5 Ghz @ 1.25V in Bios, suing AIDA64 for 12 hrs with Max temps of 89,84,80,77
> 
> I was wondering if this is enough time to stress the CPU, so I can see this is stable.
> 
> I haven't tried to lower the voltaje, because this is the first voltage that I've tried. Thank you very much, and I wait for your answers.


Maybe its worth it to explore your CPU a bit more, my 4770K needs 1.25v for 4.5GHz but for 4.4GHz i am fully stable with only 1.18v and the temps are 12cº cooler.


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> Maybe its worth it to explore your CPU a bit more, my 4770K needs 1.25v for 4.5GHz but for 4.4GHz i am fully stable with only 1.18v and the temps are 12cº cooler.


What are your average temps at 4.4Ghz? And is it delidded?


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Doug2507*
> 
> There is a 20 year old CRT in my living room, and unless it goes out of order I can't get mom a new one.
> 
> 
> 
> Ask Miley Cyrus in her latest music video.
> Nothing a sledgehammer or a wrecking ball can't fix.
Click to expand...

...or a brother in law.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/3vm1nnjj2zrleiq/crtbash.wmv

I like LinX too, but is Prime95 better or faster to error out? Or would you guys say x264 or XTU are better options? Also, what are those, lol!?


----------



## byardz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> Maybe its worth it to explore your CPU a bit more, my 4770K needs 1.25v for 4.5GHz but for 4.4GHz i am fully stable with only 1.18v and the temps are 12cº cooler.


What stress test have you ran?

Plz tell me more than Aida64


----------



## Shanenanigans

I usually run half an hour of prime. You don't really need more. For CPU, small FFTs ( very high temps, which, for me, are about 15-20C higher than my normal load temps on stock ) and then later, IF I feel like it, ten or twenty minutes of blend.

Alternatively, I use IBT - High - 10 runs. But then I have gotten BSODs while playing CSGO after that, so that's not the best IMO.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> I usually run half an hour of prime. You don't really need more. For CPU, small FFTs ( very high temps, which, for me, are about 15-20C higher than my normal load temps on stock ) and then later, IF I feel like it, ten or twenty minutes of blend.
> 
> Alternatively, I use IBT - High - 10 runs. But then I have gotten BSODs while playing CSGO after that, so that's not the best IMO.


I don't agree. I think you should do at least how long you use your computer for. For instance, say I game 8 hours straight every day. I would suggest at least doing 8 hours of testing before calling it stable. Then, moving on to what you normally do and if you get a BSOD up your voltages depending on what the BSOD was.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I don't agree. I think you should do at least how long you use your computer for. For instance, say I game 8 hours straight every day. I would suggest at least doing 8 hours of testing before calling it stable. Then, moving on to what you normally do and if you get a BSOD up your voltages depending on what the BSOD was.


No game will use 100% of the CPU nowadays for them to warrant stress testing. If they did, the game wouldn't be optimized and the system would crash because Windows wouldn't have any resources. I don't see 8 hour stress testing as anything more than a waste of power.

Also, Prime for 8 hours. If your temps while gaming reach those, you must have either a slow processor ( if you're in this thread, chances are naught ) or the game must be severely unoptimized. Take a look at Battlefield 3 ( the BF4 beta is after all, a beta ) uses about 85% CPU on Ivy Bridge ( first thread I pulled off the internetz ) and then tell me if Prime does the same thing.


----------



## jameyscott

Never said a game would use 100%. However, many people have encountered BSODs while gaming when they thought they were stable through stress tests.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> No game will use 100% of the CPU nowadays for them to warrant stress testing. If they did, the game wouldn't be optimized and the system would crash because Windows wouldn't have any resources. I don't see 8 hour stress testing as anything more than a waste of power.


Off the top of my head, League of legends, starcraft 2, crysis 3 and battlefield 4 have bluescreened within 5 minutes on an OC that could pass linx without avx, i didn't try playing much else


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Off the top of my head, League of legends, starcraft 2, crysis 3 and battlefield 4 have bluescreened within 5 minutes on an OC that could pass linx without avx, i didn't try playing much else


If you see my previous post, I've had BSODs with an OC that passed IBT. And I do believe LinX is something similar to it.

This is why I was talking about priming. I've always preferred blend for about half an hour. If I BSOD at any point after that ( this OC that I have right now has been primed for half an hour, and didn't BSOD after 3-4 hours of CSGO yesterday ), then it means my OC was unstable. But for me, a BSOD after that point usually means there isn't enough voltage ( I go a little crazy undervolting everything ) like a 124.


----------



## Cyro999

Yea but prime 28.1 small fft with avx is a little bit extreme, no?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Yea but prime 28.1 small fft with avx is a little bit extreme, no?


If you are using a program that utilized AVX2, then no, it isn't. However, if you are merely gaming 27.9 is great. I personally use 27.9 because I don't need to be ppprim 28.1 stable. I try out my new benchmark with x264 and if it is stable, I move on to a few hours of 27.9 when I busy doing something around the house. After that, I game.


----------



## byardz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Off the top of my head, League of legends, starcraft 2, crysis 3 and battlefield 4 have bluescreened within 5 minutes on an OC that could pass linx without avx, i didn't try playing much else


I've noticed that if you can pass OCCT with AVX enabled, you will never crash in a game.

Also, what are the chances of AVX being used in games in the future?


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *byardz*
> 
> I've noticed that if you can pass OCCT with AVX enabled, you will never crash in a game.
> 
> Also, what are the chances of AVX being used in games in the future?


Future games hold more importance to AVX instructions being used rather than now days.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> No game will use 100% of the CPU nowadays for them to warrant stress testing. If they did, the game wouldn't be optimized and the system would crash because Windows wouldn't have any resources. I don't see 8 hour stress testing as anything more than a waste of power.
> 
> Also, Prime for 8 hours. If your temps while gaming reach those, you must have either a slow processor ( if you're in this thread, chances are naught ) or the game must be severely unoptimized. Take a look at Battlefield 3 ( the BF4 beta is after all, a beta ) uses about 85% CPU on Ivy Bridge ( first thread I pulled off the internetz ) and then tell me if Prime does the same thing.


Games, GPU's and CPUs of today 'do' actually use the max resources available, in other words, 99-100%. It's got nothing to do with being 'unoptimized'. How about, if you have a powerful CPU, what if a game doesn't need that kinda power?

Why make such an uncomplicated situation so complicated out of nothing.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomlev5*
> 
> Probably not. AIDA64 is pretty inefficient at finding instability.
> 
> Faster options are:
> - x264 benchmark
> - prime95 v27.9 (very hot)
> - prime95 v28.1 (very very hot)
> - XTU
> 
> Be careful if you use prime95. High overclocks can't be tested with prime95 because of the temps.


You ought to mention Linpack and IBT as those are probably hotter than new Prime.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I don't agree. I think you should do at least how long you use your computer for. For instance, say I game 8 hours straight every day. I would suggest at least doing 8 hours of testing before calling it stable. Then, moving on to what you normally do and if you get a BSOD up your voltages depending on what the BSOD was.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> No game will use 100% of the CPU nowadays for them to warrant stress testing. If they did, the game wouldn't be optimized and the system would crash because Windows wouldn't have any resources. I don't see 8 hour stress testing as anything more than a waste of power.
> 
> Also, Prime for 8 hours. If your temps while gaming reach those, you must have either a slow processor ( if you're in this thread, chances are naught ) or the game must be severely unoptimized. Take a look at Battlefield 3 ( the BF4 beta is after all, a beta ) uses about 85% CPU on Ivy Bridge ( first thread I pulled off the internetz ) and then tell me if Prime does the same thing.


Ok guys.

First of all, it depends on what you do. I do chess. 100% all cores for hours on end, some people fold. Some people encode videos. It's good practice to not bsod at a normal nonsynthetic load even if it uses all cores. Just because you don't Bsod after 3 hours of 100% load won't mean you won't bsod after 5 hours at Crysis 3. Just because you don't bsod after 5 hours at Crysis 3 doesn't mean the next 5 hours you play on Crysis 3 won't bsod.

Therefore I think the best way is to be stable at x264 for a while. If that's fine, THEN when you're pretty sure you're at or very near stability, try out normal load and go on a gaming spree for a few days.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> Future games hold more importance to AVX instructions being used rather than now days.
> Games, GPU's and CPUs of today 'do' actually use the max resources available, in other words, 99-100%. It's got nothing to do with being 'unoptimized'. How about, if you have a powerful CPU, what if a game doesn't need that kinda power?
> 
> Why make such an uncomplicated situation so complicated out of nothing.


If they did use all the resources available, Windows as such wouldn't be usable. For example, a lot of times, while stress testing, there are response issues even when you move the foreground window around.

----

Either way, we've severely gone off topic. Prime/Stress as much as you feel like. It's just that you won't find a scenario where you crash after 5 hours of Prime/OCCT/AIDA64 that'll happen to you on a regular basis playing a game of some sort.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> If they did use all the resources available, Windows as such wouldn't be usable. For example, a lot of times, while stress testing, there are response issues even when you move the foreground window around.
> 
> ----
> 
> Either way, we've severely gone off topic. Prime/Stress as much as you feel like. It's just that you won't find a scenario where you crash after 5 hours of Prime/OCCT/AIDA64 that'll happen to you on a regular basis playing a game of some sort.


I dunno, but when stressing with Prime I can still move the cursor around. But you can measure CPU usage while gaming, and see that it does not continuously use 100% of the CPU.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> If you are using a program that utilized AVX2, then no, it isn't.


You're all forgetting that x264 utilizes avx enough to see a 5% performance gain going from avx1 to avx2

using avx =/= hammering FPU enough to throw out >200gflops below 4ghz


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> You ought to mention Linpack and IBT as those are probably hotter than new Prime.
> 
> Ok guys.
> First of all, it depends on what you do. I do chess. 100% all cores for hours on end, some people fold. Some people encode videos. It's good practice to not bsod at a normal nonsynthetic load even if it uses all cores. Just because you don't Bsod after 3 hours of 100% load won't mean you won't bsod after 5 hours at Crysis 3. Just because you don't bsod after 5 hours at Crysis 3 doesn't mean the next 5 hours you play on Crysis 3 won't bsod.
> 
> Therefore I think the best way is to be stable at x264 for a while. If that's fine, THEN when you're pretty sure you're at or very near stability, try out normal load and go on a gaming spree for a few days.


That's what I was trying to say. I don't fold, I don't encode, I don't use chess, so for me a couple of passes and some prime 95 27.9 works just dandy. I know my testing per hour with 27.9 is not a one size fits all kinda thing, but it works to some degree. If you fold then 24 hours of testing is a lot to not be folding, so that method is not best for you.

In other news, I'm getting closer to stability with 4.6Ghz at 1.26 vcore and 1.85 VRIN. going to up my vcore to see how far it takes to get 4.6 stable.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I dunno, but when stressing with Prime I can still move the cursor around. But you can measure CPU usage while gaming, and see that it does not continuously use 100% of the CPU.


Cursor's quite alright. Try moving the window around









Anyway, an overclock is stable if it doesn't BSOD at any point with our most intense usage ( games for me ) and a bit more, just in case.

---

For now I'm gonna try dropping uncore to stock ( even though I might be able to run the stock uncore voltage of 1.050 @ 35-37x multi ) to get that reduction in temperatures.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> Cursor's quite alright. Try moving the window around
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, an overclock is stable if it doesn't BSOD at any point with our most intense usage ( games for me ) and a bit more, just in case.
> 
> ---
> 
> For now I'm gonna try dropping uncore to stock ( even though I might be able to run the stock uncore voltage of 1.050 @ 35-37x multi ) to get that reduction in temperatures.


Window as well. I was watching Youtube while doing Prime. Same can't be said for x264 or even chess.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Window as well. I was watching Youtube while doing Prime. Same can't be said for x264 or even chess.


I can't do crap with my computer when using x264. Let alone run a video. I rather like x264.


----------



## Cyro999

Well, i originally started using x264 as well as some games and random max cpu loads to stress test when actual "stress tests" were proving insufficient for my needs, throwing bluescreens in everyday programs and games like i never saw with my 950 or 3770k. There's the option of bruteforcing vcore and maybe a few other settings with stuff like small fft or linx, but they're a lot hotter than other max CPU loads and they don't catch some of the other instabilities, though i'll give it prime w/ 7000MB RAM seems pretty good for being hard on vcore and RAM
Quote:


> For now I'm gonna try dropping uncore to stock ( even though I might be able to run the stock uncore voltage of 1.050 @ 35-37x multi ) to get that reduction in temperatures.


I see no reason to use less than the uncore multi i'm using right now (35x, which on gigabyte board means 8x idle, 40x load at these settings)

going from 1.18vring, to like 1.05.. if there's more than like 1-2c difference i'd be surprised


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> If they did use all the resources available, Windows as such wouldn't be usable. For example, a lot of times, while stress testing, there are response issues even when you move the foreground window around.
> 
> ----
> 
> Either way, we've severely gone off topic. Prime/Stress as much as you feel like. It's just that you won't find a scenario where you crash after 5 hours of Prime/OCCT/AIDA64 that'll happen to you on a regular basis playing a game of some sort.


I can do that, run Aruana ray tracking benchmark with 20 tabs opened, Folding @ 100% and watch a Full HD movie without a hint of lag, not sure what you're referring to.

However, when I'm running my GPU @ 100% (folding), I experience a little stutter (for obvious reasons), its the primary display device, but that still doesn't let me from doing what I want.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Well, i originally started using x264 as well as some games and random max cpu loads to stress test when actual "stress tests" were proving insufficient for my needs, throwing bluescreens in everyday programs and games like i never saw with my 950 or 3770k. There's the option of bruteforcing vcore and maybe a few other settings with stuff like small fft or linx, but they're a lot hotter than other max CPU loads and they don't catch some of the other instabilities, though i'll give it prime w/ 7000MB RAM seems pretty good for being hard on vcore and RAM
> I see no reason to use less than the uncore multi i'm using right now (35x, which on gigabyte board means 8x idle, 40x load at these settings)
> 
> going from 1.18vring, to like 1.05.. if there's more than like 1-2c difference i'd be surprised


There was actually a 3C difference in my CSGO load temps yesterday when I tested. It's not much, but yeah. I need to get a cooler real quick or get rid of this overclocking bug of mine. Once I start, I won't stop, regardless of what cooling I'm using.


----------



## Cyro999

3c difference on stock cooler is both within margin of error for playing a game, and a reaaaally small amount of power though


----------



## [CyGnus]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> What are your average temps at 4.4Ghz? And is it delidded?


Not delidded my temps with x264 benchmark top out at 69ºc with aida64 72º (my cpu fan is at 1000rpm i like silence







)


----------



## otl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menphisto*


could not live with the 102 when you had the same










Improved my x264 a little to...


----------



## StogeP

Hey friends, I just joined the site and I have to say this is an amazing thread. Really long, but I started from the beginning and learned a lot. I'm very new to PC building and I designed my current setup to be able to overclock. But the problem is I'm a total noob so I'm looking for some guidance. I watched JJ (from Asus) on YT last night and he was showing how to overclock using the Z87 chipset and i7 4770k. I watched both videos, the auto 4 way optimization way and the BIOS or UEFI way. I ended up trying the UEFI way following his instructions. Basically he clock his unit to 4.8 gHz right of the bat at some pretty low voltage settings. This is the first time I've learned anything about OCing so I tried it with him and about halfway through the Cinebench CPU test my unit blue screened. So I went back and lower the clock speed to 4.6 gHz and voltage to 1.2 and tried again. Everything tested out fine so I played some BF3. About 20 minutes in to BF3 I blue screened again, but it was too late so I went to bed. Today I'm doing some research and this seems like the right place to hang out.

Some background on me, I started PC gaming back in 5th grade. I proceeded to move to consoles as I got older and have had consoles ever since from original Nintendo to the upcoming PS4. I've always wanted to build a PC and loved PC gaming so this August I took the plunge and ordered all the parts. I built the thing by myself using online videos and tutorials and it came out great! Since then, I've been playing more PC games than ever and I love it. This unit has performed flawlessly. I've been playing BF3, Borderlands 2, The Walking Dead an the BF4 beta the last two weeks. I had no reason to want to OC my unit other than the fact that I paid for all these awesome parts, so I feel like I need to do it some justice and speed it up!

I didn't want to post a YT video or anything for my first post, but I do have one of my build with all the parts listed. I figured you guys will want to know what I'm running so you can help me accordingly, so let me know if it's ok to post the video. Otherwise I could probably type everything out if need be! Thanks for any help in advance!


----------



## Doug2507

Welcome to the forum!

If you go into 'my profile' (top of the page in the header) then scroll down you'll find 'my rig'. On the right hand side there should be a clicky to create a new rig. Just fill in the details, you'll be able to search for products you use and match them.

Then go to 'edit signature' (same page you clicked 'create rig'). At the bottom of the pop up window there should be an option to show off stuff in your sig, select your rig.

It should then display in the bottom of your sig when you post. (just like mine and most others)


----------



## Menphisto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *otl*
> 
> could not live with the 102 when you had the same
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Improved my x264 a little to...


Argh...now i must burn my chip only for getting 704 or my live is useless


----------



## StogeP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug2507*
> 
> Welcome to the forum!
> 
> If you go into 'my profile' (top of the page in the header) then scroll down you'll find 'my rig'. On the right hand side there should be a clicky to create a new rig. Just fill in the details, you'll be able to search for products you use and match them.
> 
> Then go to 'edit signature' (same page you clicked 'create rig'). At the bottom of the pop up window there should be an option to show off stuff in your sig, select your rig.
> 
> It should then display in the bottom of your sig when you post. (just like mine and most others)


Thanks. I added all the details!


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StogeP*
> 
> Hey friends, I just joined the site and I have to say this is an amazing thread. Really long, but I started from the beginning and learned a lot. I'm very new to PC building and I designed my current setup to be able to overclock. But the problem is I'm a total noob so I'm looking for some guidance. I watched JJ (from Asus) on YT last night and he was showing how to overclock using the Z87 chipset and i7 4770k. I watched both videos, the auto 4 way optimization way and the BIOS or UEFI way. I ended up trying the UEFI way following his instructions. Basically he clock his unit to 4.8 gHz right of the bat at some pretty low voltage settings. This is the first time I've learned anything about OCing so I tried it with him and about halfway through the Cinebench CPU test my unit blue screened. So I went back and lower the clock speed to 4.6 gHz and voltage to 1.2 and tried again. Everything tested out fine so I played some BF3. About 20 minutes in to BF3 I blue screened again, but it was too late so I went to bed. Today I'm doing some research and this seems like the right place to hang out.
> 
> Some background on me, I started PC gaming back in 5th grade. I proceeded to move to consoles as I got older and have had consoles ever since from original Nintendo to the upcoming PS4. I've always wanted to build a PC and loved PC gaming so this August I took the plunge and ordered all the parts. I built the thing by myself using online videos and tutorials and it came out great! Since then, I've been playing more PC games than ever and I love it. This unit has performed flawlessly. I've been playing BF3, Borderlands 2, The Walking Dead an the BF4 beta the last two weeks. I had no reason to want to OC my unit other than the fact that I paid for all these awesome parts, so I feel like I need to do it some justice and speed it up!
> 
> I didn't want to post a YT video or anything for my first post, but I do have one of my build with all the parts listed. I figured you guys will want to know what I'm running so you can help me accordingly, so let me know if it's ok to post the video. Otherwise I could probably type everything out if need be! Thanks for any help in advance!


Hi StogeP, welcome to OCN and welcome to my thread. This is actually my first build as well.

JJ is a pretty knowledgable (I know I spelled it wrong, but I'm too lazy to spellcheck it on Google since Chrome spellcheck is broken by OCN) guy but his overclocking guides I don't like as much. For example, he always uses cherry-picked CPUs for his demonstrations. If you try to use his voltage/speed as any sort of reference there is a decent chance you will fail. From my statistic on the first page you can tell that the average person barely holds onto 4.6ghz. 4.5/4.6 is the average. Running 4.6ghz on 1.2v Vcore without crashing is pretty rare. On top of that, BF3 is known to be more sensitive to your CPU overclock (I know, awesome coincidence right?)

My advice is to start at bit lower than 4.6. 4.0 should be a cakewalk unless you are relatively unlucky. 4.0 ghz, 1.2v, good to go. Should be able to ramp up to x43 pretty easily with uncore at stock. Little struggle but managing 4.4, 4.5 is statistically in your favor. For example, I'm on 4.5ghz right now, which I know is very stable. If I go for 4.6ghz and I crash and worst case it doesn't work out at all, I can retreat to 4.5ghz.

One more thing... Cinebench is a bad stability test. It's very easy to pass. If you fail Cinebench, you are not even in the right ballpark in terms of stability. After all the test is like 20 seconds, lol. There are a lot of stress testing options out there... 27.9 Prime is the old version of Prime, the beta version of Prime is a very hot version... IBT and Linpack are absolutely sizzling and overkill IMO. XTU is popular. Aida is ok, easier to pass. I prefer x264 bench, because the temps you get from that is similar to a worst case scenario in real life. The test is also nonsynthetic, meaning your voltage won't implode on adaptive. It mimics a real life workload without making the test too easy to pass. The biggest downfall to x264 is you cannot loop the test.

SOMEBODY FIND A WAY TO LOOP IT PLZ.

On the bright side, if you do the test 3-5 times and no Bsod, the gods have smiles upon you and you have reached a pretty stable configuration. My guess is that would be enough to tackle BF3 for hours on end.

Oh yeah, and chess (stockfish engine) is an easier version of x264. Easier to pass, takes longer to Bsod. And you can loop it.

So to recap:

1) Quite likely you are using too low voltage for too high multiplier

2) Your original Cinebench stability test isn't stressful enough to detect all instabilities.

3) You happen to like playing a game that happens to be a half decent stability test, better than Cinebench.

Edit:

I see in your rep that this thread caused you to join the site. Cool! Actually, the Catleap Monitor thread caused me to join this thread. Reminds me of that, lol.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> It mimics a real life workload


It is a real life workload!







I started using it in the first place because i was trying to use it every day for livestreaming and encoding videos (if you don't want to fill up like 500GB an hour of your hdd, your videos need to be encoded)

If you want to do a long encode, you probably need to learn command line stuff for x264, or find a frontend for the encoder and just run a long preferably high resolution video file through @ placebo preset, but you might have to mess around with settings to do it. That way you can just get an encode that'll take a day or a week and you can start/stop from scratch with a few clicks, which is nice

Maybe you can loop x264 bench or make it do a bunch more runs by editing the script. I mean, everything it does is just in that little script batch file, you can edit it with notepad. It doesn't seem quite simple enough for me to do without quite some thought though, and it might be way harder for somebody without basic programming knowledge


----------



## Scotty Mac

Hello Everyone!! I was referred to this thread because.. well I'm a noob with a Haswell







Been trying to gather as much info as possible to get my OC started, running, and stable! This is only my second build, but my first one was over 7 years ago. Btw, she still runs fine







Anyhow, this new technology is definately different. There is a lot of pages here.. so I'm hoping to get some good reading outta this. I doubt I'll read all 402 pages tho. So Does anyone here have the same Z87 G45 motherboard i do? As well as the same CPU? If so.. please.. feel free to chime in







Im going to go read the guides on page 1. Enjoy all


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty Mac*
> 
> Hello Everyone!! I was referred to this thread because.. well I'm a noob with a Haswell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been trying to gather as much info as possible to get my OC started, running, and stable! This is only my second build, but my first one was over 7 years ago. Btw, she still runs fine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyhow, this new technology is definately different. There is a lot of pages here.. so I'm hoping to get some good reading outta this. I doubt I'll read all 402 pages tho. So Does anyone here have the same Z87 G45 motherboard i do? As well as the same CPU? If so.. please.. feel free to chime in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im going to go read the guides on page 1. Enjoy all


Yup. I have 4670k and G45 gaming mobo. You can check out our components in our siggies.

I wrote this guide with my mobo in mind but tried to get stuff from other mobos as well.


----------



## Scotty Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Yup. I have 4670k and G45 gaming mobo. You can check out our components in our siggies.
> I wrote this guide with my mobo in mind but tried to get stuff from other mobos as well.


OOOOO that is awesome!







I don't suppose I could trouble ya for some screenies or whatnot to show me what I need to do? Not right now or anything.. sometime in the near future







I won't have time to mess around with it until next weekend







I'm glad you started this thread.. and to have the same mobo and cpu as me.. just makes it a whole heck of a lot better for me!


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty Mac*
> 
> OOOOO that is awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't suppose I could trouble ya for some screenies or whatnot to show me what I need to do? Not right now or anything.. sometime in the near future
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I won't have time to mess around with it until next weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad you started this thread.. and to have the same mobo and cpu as me.. just makes it a whole heck of a lot better for me!


Why can't you just look at the settings I have instead? Which setup in the BIOS is confusing to you?


----------



## Doug2507

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty Mac*
> 
> OOOOO that is awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't suppose I could trouble ya for some screenies or whatnot to show me what I need to do? Not right now or anything.. sometime in the near future
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I won't have time to mess around with it until next weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad you started this thread.. and to have the same mobo and cpu as me.. just makes it a whole heck of a lot better for me!


Dude, i just spent 20 minutes posting a guide on your thread recommending what to do initially along with near enough every BIOS setting you'd need to change specific to your mobo. I'm pretty sure i recommended you read through this thread and another at least twice. Stop asking the same damn questions in various threads on various forums and go do some reading 1st!!!!!!







I don't know why i bothered to take time out of my day to help you when you can't be bothered to go do some reading/research on your own 1st!.

Not trying to have a pop but if you made a little effort 1st it would go a long way.


----------



## Scotty Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug2507*
> 
> Dude, i just spent 20 minutes posting a guide on your thread on what to do initially along with near enough every BIOS setting you'd need to change specific to your mobo. I'm pretty sure i recommended you read through this thread and another at least twice. Stop asking the same damn questions in various threads on various forums and go do some reading 1st!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know why i bothered to take time out of my day to help you when you can't be bothered to go do some reading/research on your own 1st!.


Not trying to offend anyone.. I just like to get input from ALL directions. I have done a lot of reading and still doing it. I appreciate the help I get from everyone. And I am getting some different input here and there, as well as the guides and posts. I guess I'll leave y'all alone then.


----------



## Doug2507

Don't take it to heart. I'm just saying go put whatever guide you like the sound of into practice! If it doesn't work, then start asking or try something different. There's no point asking the same question, 'i'm new to this, how do i do it' over and over. Read the guides then try it!


----------



## Scotty Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Why can't you just look at the settings I have instead? Which setup in the BIOS is confusing to you?


It was just the names of things were different, but that was sorted out. I'll go and do some more reading and give it a shot.


----------



## crabula

Hi all,

I am currently overclocking (after reading a couple guides, it's been a while) my new 4670K on an ASUS Z87-Plus (latest BIOS) with a Swiftech H320 AIO cooler, trying to figure out how to go further, currently seems to be stable at these settings....

Multi: 43 (4.3GHz) - (at 44 it crashes with blue screen instantly when trying to start prime95)
VID: 1.249
Vcore: 1.264
CPU input (VRIN): 1.8
Ring/Uncore/Cache ratio: 35 (could higher be better to get me to 4.4-4.5?)
Ring/Uncore/Cache voltage: 1.2
LLC: Auto

I already hit 78C (~20C ambient) after 40mins of prime95 blend on these settings so far... I thought the H320 would get me to 4.5 ..

Cheers.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty Mac*
> 
> It was just the names of things were different, but that was sorted out. I'll go and do some more reading and give it a shot.


Yeah,

Just try to overclock first then come back with any issues you run into. Like the guy under your quote.

I did all I can to get the guide to be good. Based upon feedback I think I've struck something worth settling with.

NO BIAS! Lol.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crabula*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I am overclocking my new 4670K on an ASUS Z87-Plus with a Swiftech H320 AIO cooler, trying to figure out how to go further, currently stable at these settings....
> 
> Multi: 43 (4.3GHz) - (at 44 pc crashes with blue screen instantly trying to start prime95)
> VID: 1.249
> Vcore: 1.264
> CPU input (VRIN): 1.8
> Ring/Uncore/Cache ratio: 35 (someone recommended that, could higher be better to get me to 4.4-4.5?)
> Ring/Uncore/ Cache voltage: 1.2
> LLC: Auto
> 
> I already hit 78C (~20C ambient) after 40mins of prime95 blend on these settings so far... I thought the H320 would get me to 4.5 :c
> 
> I put a bit too much TIM on though so might benefit a little from a reseat.
> 
> Thanks


Higher uncore isn't going to get your better core clocks, if anything the exact opposite.

How stable is your x43 setting? And what voltages are you applying to try to get 44 to work?

You can try a test easier to pass than Prime and see how long it takes for different settings to Bsod. It's time consuming though.

The largest factor in your overclock result isn't your cooler (unless you're on stock), it's how lucky you got with your CPU.


----------



## crabula

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Higher uncore isn't going to get your better core clocks, if anything the exact opposite.
> How stable is your x43 setting? And what voltages are you applying to try to get 44 to work?
> You can try a test easier to pass than Prime and see how long it takes for different settings to Bsod. It's time consuming though.


x43 still being stressed, 1hr of blend prime95 so far. no crashes/errors.

x44 boots into windows with the same settings as x43, but as soon as I hit start blend test on prime it bsods.

any settings you'd recommend tweaking to try for 4.4? don't really wana go over 80C though... so maybe no more vcore for me

e: not sure what to change now, maybe cpu input (vring)? up to 1.9? afaik that might be a bit more heat too. or maybe i will just call it a day and be happy with 4.3..


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crabula*
> 
> x43 still being stressed, 1hr of blend prime95 so far. no crashes/errors.
> 
> x44 boots into windows with the same settings as x43, but as soon as I hit start blend test on prime it bsods
> 
> any settings you'd recommend tweaking to try for 4.4? don't really wana go over 80C though... so maybe no more vcore for me


One possibility is to up Vcore and change the stress test. You can most to Aida or x264, get lower temps more in line with what you'd actually get as worst case scenario in real world workloads. x264 is still quite hard to pass.

Any bsod code?


----------



## crabula

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> One possibility is to up Vcore and change the stress test. You can most to Aida or x264, get lower temps more in line with what you'd actually get as worst case scenario in real world workloads. x264 is still quite hard to pass.
> Any bsod code?


Might try AIDA, thanks.

Didn't catch the BSOD code, might set it so I have time to read it. Or can you find out what the code was after a reset?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crabula*
> 
> Might try AIDA.
> 
> Didn't catch the BSOD code, might set it so I have time to read it. Or can you find out what the code was after a reset?


Google it, there's a way to make it stay. I forgot how.


----------



## otl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crabula*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> I am currently overclocking (after reading a couple guides, it's been a while) my new 4670K on an ASUS Z87-Plus (latest BIOS) with a Swiftech H320 AIO cooler, trying to figure out how to go further, currently seems to be stable at these settings....
> 
> Multi: 43 (4.3GHz) - (at 44 it crashes with blue screen instantly when trying to start prime95)
> VID: 1.249
> Vcore: 1.264
> CPU input (VRIN): 1.8
> Ring/Uncore/Cache ratio: 35 (could higher be better to get me to 4.4-4.5?)
> Ring/Uncore/Cache voltage: 1.2
> LLC: Auto
> 
> I already hit 78C (~20C ambient) after 40mins of prime95 blend on these settings so far... I thought the H320 would get me to 4.5 ..
> 
> Cheers.


Why do you have so high cache voltage? 1.2 is much for 35x. You can bsod for to much voltage too. I've to disable all power savings to get my oc's stable.


----------



## otl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crabula*
> 
> Might try AIDA, thanks.
> 
> Didn't catch the BSOD code, might set it so I have time to read it. Or can you find out what the code was after a reset?
> 
> Edit: Is it normal to see a 10C difference between hottest and coolest core on max temps after 2 hours of P95? Just bad intel IHS/TIM or possible bad seat/TIM by me?


Bluescreenwiew (sorry for dobble posting)


----------



## crabula

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *otl*
> 
> Why do you have so high cache voltage? 1.2 is much for 35x. You can bsod for to much voltage too. I've to disable all power savings to get my oc's stable.


I don't know, I just read that 1.2V is safe so thought I would max my chances of OC then reduce after... didn't know you could bsod from too much :O

I also read to keep cache ratio within 300MHz of your core clock, I don't know why though, but maybe I should try x41 cache and x44 core? Would you recommend around 1.10-1.15 cache voltage for x41 cache?

And I disabled all power saving anyway.

Also, is 10C difference between max core temps after 2 hours of P95 normal? Bad intel IHS/TIM or bad block mount/TIM by me?

Thanks otl, here is bluescreenview bug check code: 0x00000124 .... *googles*


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crabula*
> 
> I don't know, I just read that 1.2V is safe so thought I would max my chances of OC then reduce after... didn't know you could bsod from too much :O
> 
> I also read to keep cache ratio within 300MHz of your core clock, I don't know why though, but maybe I should try x41 cache and x44 core? Would you recommend around 1.10-1.15 cache voltage for x41 cache?
> 
> And I disabled all power saving anyway.
> 
> Also, is 10C difference between max core temps after 2 hours of P95 normal? Bad intel IHS/TIM or bad block mount/TIM by me?


Did you actually read my guide?

Tl;DR version:

The 300mhz gap between uncore and core is complete and utter BS and debunked over and over until it's a dead horse carcass via tons of benchmarks reported from different users.

10c is normal.

No, you won't really bsod from 1.2v vring. No evidence stock @ 1.2v bsods, I've tested it myself.


----------



## crabula

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Did you actually read my guide?
> Tl;DR version:
> The 300mhz gap between uncore and core is complete and utter BS...


Ah okay, no I didn't completely read your guide, just tried to find the bits I still needed to know, obviously missed that part. My bad.
Quote:


> 10c is normal.


Quote:


> No, you won't really bsod from 1.2v vring. No evidence stock @ 1.2v bsods, I've tested it myself.


Thanks.

BSOD points to hardware abstraction layer, something to do with CPU obviously but not sure what. I tried x44 twice, first time BSOD the instant I clicked the button to start the P95 blend test, second time a few seconds after test started, only difference was I changed Cache Voltage to 1.2 up from 1.15. Might just be coincidence.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crabula*
> 
> Ah okay, no I didn't completely read your guide, just tried to find the bits I still needed to know, obviously missed that part. My bad.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> BSOD points to hardware abstraction layer, something to do with CPU obviously but not sure what. I tried x44 twice, first time BSOD the instant I clicked the button to start the P95 blend test, second time a few seconds after test started, only difference was I changed Cache Voltage to 1.2 up from 1.15. Might just be coincidence.


I think it's coincidence but if you can repeat this result over and over and I can find a similar result then we may have something.

What bsod code though?


----------



## crabula

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> What bsod code though?


I'm not sure which one it is in this bsod viewer, or if it's actually showing the code, might be this: 0x00000124 ? I'm not very familiar with BSODs.

All the info:
0x00000124
00000000`00000000
fffffa80`07b3f028
00000000`bb800000
00000000`00000174
hal.dll
hal.dll+12a3b
Hardware Abstraction Layer DLL

Oh and this:
ntoskrnl.exe ntoskrnl.exe+18c453 fffff800`02c68000 fffff800`0324e000 0x005e6000 0x51fb06cd 2/08/2013 12:09:33 PM Microsoft® Windows® Operating System NT Kernel & System 6.1.7601.18229 (win7sp1_gdr.130801-1533) Microsoft Corporation C:\Windows\system32\ntoskrnl.exe


----------



## amd955be5670

Remember I submitted a validation with 1.235 VID (1.248vcore)?

Well, I tried to be smart and dialed back the voltage to 1.225 for regular gaming load. The darn thing crashed AC3 (unoptimized GG), within 10 minutes. Then I put it to 1.230 VID (1.236 Vcore) put me stable, already 3hours in.
I was thinking of what to do next.

Wondering if raising the multiplier to 46x , or increasing the base clock to 102.5 for 4.6ghz is one and the same thing or it would produce different results?

Also I've got a 9-9-9-24-1T 1333Mhz 2Gb sticks of 4. Will OCing them to 1866 10+, 30+, 1.65+ have any benefit? Talking benchmark benefit, ignoring real-world for the time being.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crabula*
> 
> I'm not sure which one it is in this bsod viewer, or if it's actually showing the code, might be this: 0x00000124 ? I'm not very familiar with BSODs.
> 
> All the info:
> 0x00000124
> 00000000`00000000
> fffffa80`07b3f028
> 00000000`bb800000
> 00000000`00000174
> hal.dll
> hal.dll+12a3b
> Hardware Abstraction Layer DLL
> 
> Oh and this:
> ntoskrnl.exe ntoskrnl.exe+18c453 fffff800`02c68000 fffff800`0324e000 0x005e6000 0x51fb06cd 2/08/2013 12:09:33 PM Microsoft® Windows® Operating System NT Kernel & System 6.1.7601.18229 (win7sp1_gdr.130801-1533) Microsoft Corporation C:\Windows\system32\ntoskrnl.exe


That's bsod 124. When we see that we typically think it's Vcore.

But take it with a grain of salt, those codes are not absolute.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd955be5670*
> 
> Remember I submitted a validation with 1.235 VID (1.248vcore)?
> 
> Well, I tried to be smart and dialed back the voltage to 1.225 for regular gaming load. The darn thing crashed AC3 (unoptimized GG), within 10 minutes. Then I put it to 1.230 VID (1.236 Vcore) put me stable, already 3hours in.
> I was thinking of what to do next.
> 
> Wondering if raising the multiplier to 46x , or increasing the base clock to 102.5 for 4.6ghz is one and the same thing or it would produce different results?
> 
> Also I've got a 9-9-9-24-1T 1333Mhz 2Gb sticks of 4. Will OCing them to 1866 10+, 30+, 1.65+ have any benefit? Talking benchmark benefit, ignoring real-world for the time being.


If you increase base clock you can hit somewhere between 4.5/4.6ghz right?

Once CPU is done overclocking, overclock ram until you start losing performance when you increase specs any further or you crash.


----------



## amd955be5670

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> If you increase base clock you can hit somewhere between 4.5/4.6ghz right?
> Once CPU is done overclocking, overclock ram until you start losing performance when you increase specs any further or you crash.


102.5 x 45 = 4612.5Mhz, so yes, increasing base clock will put me in 4.6ghz. But what I want to ask is whether its the same as putting my multiplier to 4.6Ghz?
Because 4.6ghz(using a multiplier of 46) @ 1.25V can POST, but instantly crashes on IBT.

Any program to 'measure' the ram performance?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd955be5670*
> 
> 102.5 x 45 = 4612.5Mhz, so yes, increasing base clock will put me in 4.6ghz. But what I want to ask is whether its the same as putting my multiplier to 4.6Ghz?
> Because 4.6ghz(using a multiplier of 46) @ 1.25V can POST, but instantly crashes on IBT.
> 
> Any program to 'measure' the ram performance?


Sisoft Sandra, Passmark, there was a ram only benchmark which I forgot the name of.

Few people bother to use alternate base clock. I can guess but it's better if you test it yourself.

Be our guinea pig!


----------



## amd955be5670

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Be our guinea pig!


..... I guess my data could be used for the good of the haswell overclocking community. FOR SCIENCE!


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd955be5670*
> 
> ..... I guess my data could be used for the good of the haswell overclocking community. FOR SCIENCE!


DO IT! DO IT [email protected]@@@


----------



## elrana

OK, I did a x264 benchmark with no errors, and the 12hr AIDA64 stress Test



x264 HD BENCHMARK 5.0 RESULTS

Please do NOT compare it with older versions of the benchmark!
Please copy/paste everything below the line to to report your data

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Results for x264.exe r2200
x264 Benchmark: 64-bit
==========================

Pass 1

encoded 11812 frames, 89.85 fps, 7754.22 kb/s
encoded 11812 frames, 88.50 fps, 7753.90 kb/s
encoded 11812 frames, 89.81 fps, 7754.34 kb/s
encoded 11812 frames, 89.79 fps, 7754.05 kb/s

Pass 2

encoded 11812 frames, 19.57 fps, 8002.05 kb/s
encoded 11812 frames, 19.61 fps, 8002.20 kb/s
encoded 11812 frames, 19.66 fps, 8002.12 kb/s
encoded 11812 frames, 19.62 fps, 8002.32 kb/s


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elrana*
> 
> OK, I did a x264 benchmark with no errors, and the 12hr AIDA64 stress Test
> 
> 
> 
> x264 HD BENCHMARK 5.0 RESULTS
> 
> Please do NOT compare it with older versions of the benchmark!
> Please copy/paste everything below the line to to report your data
> 
> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> Results for x264.exe r2200
> x264 Benchmark: 64-bit
> ==========================
> 
> Pass 1
> 
> encoded 11812 frames, 89.85 fps, 7754.22 kb/s
> encoded 11812 frames, 88.50 fps, 7753.90 kb/s
> encoded 11812 frames, 89.81 fps, 7754.34 kb/s
> encoded 11812 frames, 89.79 fps, 7754.05 kb/s
> 
> Pass 2
> 
> encoded 11812 frames, 19.57 fps, 8002.05 kb/s
> encoded 11812 frames, 19.61 fps, 8002.20 kb/s
> encoded 11812 frames, 19.66 fps, 8002.12 kb/s
> encoded 11812 frames, 19.62 fps, 8002.32 kb/s


Hey,

Would you mind if you filled out the form in the first page?

Braindead right now and having the form filled out makes charted results so much easier.

Grats on overclock.

Actually I can't even tell if you overclocked due to CPUZ bonking out.
CPUZ sucks.

Ideally for x264 you want to pass 3-5 times in a row before calling it stable.


----------



## t0tum

Does anyone know if ring voltage actually drops if used with offset? HWmonitor only shows static ring voltage and HWinfo doesnt have that reading. Perhaps other monitoring software have that option?


----------



## elrana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Ideally for x264 you want to pass 3-5 times in a row before calling it stable.


How can I do the 3-5 passes on x264?. Should I just re-run the program or is there a way to do it auto?

Thank you for the tip.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elrana*
> 
> How can I do the 3-5 passes on x264?. Should I just re-run the program or is there a way to do it auto?
> 
> Thank you for the tip.


I'm looking for a way to make it loop. No luck yet. Hopefully somebody writes a script for me. You have to restart.

BTW, for x264, skip the first part. Only part 2 has the real stress.


----------



## crabula

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> That's bsod 124. When we see that we typically think it's Vcore.
> But take it with a grain of salt, those codes are not absolute.


Edit: oh, so there wasn't enough vcore? I'm tired, things aren't making sense


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crabula*
> 
> Hmm, yeah can't have been vcore in this case right? Because I was using the same vcore it was stable at 43, just increased the multi to 44.


What?

It very well can be Vcore. At 4.5ghz I needed less than 1.3v. At 4.6ghz I was struggling at 1.42v. Once you hit the limit of your CPU, required voltage goes up, fast. Can't rule things out until we know things for sure.

We don't know for sure if it's Vcore only or Vcore + other things, or not Vcore. My suspicion is Vcore is a factor.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t0tum*
> 
> Does anyone know if ring voltage actually drops if used with offset? HWmonitor only shows static ring voltage and HWinfo doesnt have that reading. Perhaps other monitoring software have that option?


I don't know.

If I knew I would've done a few tests on it.


----------



## amd955be5670

I wanted 2.0 in single core


----------



## Doug2507

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crabula*
> 
> x43 still being stressed, 1hr of blend prime95 so far. no crashes/errors.
> 
> x44 boots into windows with the same settings as x43, but as soon as I hit start blend test on prime it bsods.
> 
> any settings you'd recommend tweaking to try for 4.4? don't really wana go over 80C though... so maybe no more vcore for me
> 
> e: not sure what to change now, maybe cpu input (vring)? up to 1.9? afaik that might be a bit more heat too. or maybe i will just call it a day and be happy with 4.3..


Run P95 with small fft at x43 for a couple of hours and see how you get on. (i'd actually recommend x264 1st as Wiz did, and it's a lot quicker). I'd also change your uncore to [email protected] for now.

What's your RAM set at?

Using x264 - If you aren't stable in x264 try upping vrin (input) by .01v at a time checking how far you get in x264. If by the time you get to circa 1.95vrin it's still not stable, or at a point when duration starts decreasing, drop vrin back down to 1.8v, increase vcore by .005v and repeat. Might work, might not, did for me.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> That's bsod 124. When we see that we typically think it's Vcore.
> But take it with a grain of salt, those codes are not absolute.


Completely. I found the opposite with mine. Dropping uncore/ram to take them out of the equation, the only BSOD i got whilst doing core was 101. When core was solid the only BSOD i got was 124 when bringing up uncore. For me, 101 was vrin/vcore and 124 vrin/vring/sa/iod.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd955be5670*
> 
> I wanted 2.0 in single core


Is that 4.6xxxx ghz?

No performance improvement? Wut?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug2507*
> 
> Run P95 with small fft at x43 for a couple of hours and see how you get on. (i'd actually recommend x264 1st as Wiz did, and it's a lot quicker). I'd also change your uncore to [email protected] for now.
> 
> What's your RAM set at?
> 
> Using x264 - If you aren't stable in x264 try upping vrin (input) by .01v at a time checking how far you get in x264. If by the time you get to circa 1.95vrin it's still not stable, or at a point when duration starts decreasing, drop vrin back down to 1.8v, increase vcore by .005v and repeat. Might work, might not, did for me.
> Completely. I found the opposite with mine. Dropping uncore/ram to take them out of the equation, the only BSOD i got whilst doing core was 101. When core was solid the only BSOD i got was 124 when bringing up uncore. For me, 101 was vrin/vcore and 124 vrin/vring/sa/iod.


About the x264 testing... It's a fine way of figuring whether a new setting is giving you better or worse stability. That's how I knew I needed 2.05v Vccom for sure when I was trying to settle 4.6ghz. Stability went up between 1.85, 1.95, 2.05 for sure. But once you near stability but not quite, you have issues because x264 doesn't loop and it takes a long time to not only whittle out how long it takes to bsod on average (I do 5 runs per setting), I also have to manually loop the test...

We could do more test, where we purposefully set a setting with stable but too high Vcore, stable but too low vcore, do same with vring, vccin, see what happens.


----------



## Doug2507

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> About the x264 testing... It's a fine way of figuring whether a new setting is giving you better or worse stability. That's how I knew I needed 2.05v Vccom for sure when I was trying to settle 4.6ghz. Stability went up between 1.85, 1.95, 2.05 for sure. But once you near stability but not quite, you have issues because x264 doesn't loop and it takes a long time to not only whittle out how long it takes to bsod on average (I do 5 runs per setting), I also have to manually loop the test...
> 
> We could do more test, where we purposefully set a setting with stable but too high Vcore, stable but too low vcore, do same with vring, vccin, see what happens.


Totally agree there, that's why i run XTU after x264. I use it to sort out that last bit of instability (stability being relative to what you want stability for!) and like x264, it's quite good with regards to time frame. Just like x264, you can use it to see what's helping stability and what's not. I usually end up having a folder with half a dozen screenshots of XTU stress starting with file names saved with settings i'm running/have changed. Using BSV i can get quite a good picture of what's going on.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug2507*
> 
> Totally agree there, that's why i run XTU after x264. I use it to sort out that last bit of instability (stability being relative to what you want stability for!) and like x264, it's quite good with regards to time frame. Just like x264, you can use it to see what's helping stability and what's not. I usually end up having a folder with half a dozen screenshots of XTU stress starting with file names saved with settings i'm running/have changed. Using BSV i can get quite a good picture of what's going on.


What is BSV?

And XTU counts as a synthetic right? I think it is.


----------



## jameyscott

I've never worked with vbs, but I am working on looping it.







Just have to figure out some syntax errors.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I've never worked with vbs, but I am working on looping it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just have to figure out some syntax errors.


DO IT! DO IT! POWER OF HASWELL COMPELLS YOU!


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> DO IT! DO IT! POWER OF HASWELL COMPELLS YOU!


----------



## t0tum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I'm looking for a way to make it loop. No luck yet. Hopefully somebody writes a script for me. You have to restart.
> 
> BTW, for x264, skip the first part. Only part 2 has the real stress.


Here you go, our x264 samurai http://pastebin.com/zhhQuUV3 (replace your batch_script.bat with it)

Pass 1 is essential, cuz its bitrate allocation, but after that you can run pass 2 indefinitely. So i made 1 run do 20 passes, check if it works.


----------



## Doug2507

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> What is BSV?
> And XTU counts as a synthetic right? I think it is.


Sorry, BlueScreenViewer. I take a full screen snip at the start of XTU stress which captures the start time and use BSV log to determine crash time. I take note of duration every time it goes down. Works just the same as using the run/pass/% counter in x264.

I'm fairly certain XTU is a synthetic. XTU bench definitely uses AVX instuction set as per 27.9. I can run XTU bench without dropping any cores but still fail XTU stress. If any cores drop in Bench, Stress will fail every time.


----------



## amd955be5670

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Is that 4.6xxxx ghz?
> No performance improvement? Wut?


4612.5mhz to be precise lol
and multicore went from 7.55 to 7.67, but single core is still 1.98, weird.

And its NOT stable, crashes instantly with IBT ;_;

I tried to overclock my ram, ended up corrupting bios








Bad ram is bad. Oh well.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug2507*
> 
> Sorry, BlueScreenViewer. I take a full screen snip at the start of XTU stress which captures the start time and use BSV log to determine crash time. I take note of duration every time it goes down. Works just the same as using the run/pass/% counter in x264.
> 
> I'm fairly certain XTU is a synthetic. XTU bench definitely uses AVX instuction set as per 27.9. I can run XTU bench without dropping any cores but still fail XTU stress. If any cores drop in Bench, Stress will fail every time.


You can also check out when the bsod took place by going to windows/dumplogs or something. The exact folder is listed in my guide, too lazy to check. Inside it are all the dump logs with timestamps.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd955be5670*
> 
> 4612.5mhz to be precise lol
> and multicore went from 7.55 to 7.67, but single core is still 1.98, weird.
> 
> And its NOT stable, crashes instantly with IBT ;_;
> 
> I tried to overclock my ram, ended up corrupting bios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bad ram is bad. Oh well.


BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t0tum*
> 
> Here you go, our x264 samurai http://pastebin.com/zhhQuUV3 (replace your batch_script.bat with it)
> 
> Pass 1 is essential, cuz its bitrate allocation, but after that you can run pass 2 indefinitely. So i made 1 run do 20 passes, check if it works.


Are you working with jameyscott?

Currently showing Run1: Pass 1 of 20.

...Finished it. Now saying run1: pass 2 of 20.

I'm lagging like it's part 2 for sure.

I'll rep you after I verify it all works according to plan.









---

This is a public service announcement: A new beta version of HWinfo is out. CPU as well but not that new anymore.


----------



## Doug2507

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> You can also check out when the bsod took place by going to windows/dumplogs or something. The exact folder is listed in my guide, too lazy to check. Inside it are all the dump logs with timestamps.


Yeah, just find BSV convenient!


----------



## mfranco702

4.5 GHz with 1.32V and BSOD, Temps are quite high 81-85, Did I get a bad chip? or am I doing something wrong?


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfranco702*
> 
> 4.5 GHz with 1.32V and BSOD, Temps are quite high 81-85, Did I get a bad chip? or am I doing something wrong?


Could easily be both, dam, the odds....


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfranco702*
> 
> 4.5 GHz with 1.32V and BSOD, Temps are quite high 81-85, Did I get a bad chip? or am I doing something wrong?


We need more info bro.

Uncore settings, vccin setting, Bsod on what for how long.

AND ***, I JUST BSODED AT x264 @ 4.5ghz WHAT WHAT WHAT IN THE BUTT?!

Well, I *did* push the ring bus and ram quite a bit, maybe I overclocked those after I used x264...?

Total past week or two I've logged hours after hours after hours after hours of gaming and chess though, so thankfully THAT is not crashing.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfranco702*
> 
> 4.5 GHz with 1.32V and BSOD, Temps are quite high 81-85, Did I get a bad chip? or am I doing something wrong?


Please take a look at the BSOD and get the error code from it, that will help you determine what needs to be changed. A "BSOD" is not simply a blanket term for a crash - there is always a specific reason (or reasons) as to why it actually happened.

You can use this program to see the error code from past BSODs: Nirsoft BlueScreen View


----------



## mojobear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> About the x264 testing... It's a fine way of figuring whether a new setting is giving you better or worse stability. That's how I knew I needed 2.05v Vccom for sure when I was trying to settle 4.6ghz. Stability went up between 1.85, 1.95, 2.05 for sure. But once you near stability but not quite, you have issues because x264 doesn't loop and it takes a long time to not only whittle out how long it takes to bsod on average (I do 5 runs per setting), I also have to manually loop the test...
> 
> We could do more test, where we purposefully set a setting with stable but too high Vcore, stable but too low vcore, do same with vring, vccin, see what happens.


I think you can loop x264 encoding with realbench by asus. Otherwise what I do is run handbrake with a large 1080p movie and loop that 7 times, giving me around 8 hours of testing.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mojobear*
> 
> I think you can loop x264 encoding with realbench by asus. Otherwise what I do is run handbrake with a large 1080p movie and loop that 7 times, giving me around 8 hours of testing.


We've just got a loop script from Totum!

Somebody test it also please.


----------



## t0tum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t0tum*
> 
> Here you go, our x264 samurai http://pastebin.com/zhhQuUV3 (replace your batch_script.bat with it)
> 
> Pass 1 is essential, cuz its bitrate allocation, but after that you can run pass 2 indefinitely. So i made 1 run do 20 passes, check if it works.


Just tested it, it works.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd955be5670*
> 
> Remember I submitted a validation with 1.235 VID (1.248vcore)?
> 
> Well, I tried to be smart and dialed back the voltage to 1.225 for regular gaming load. The darn thing crashed AC3 (unoptimized GG), within 10 minutes. Then I put it to 1.230 VID (1.236 Vcore) put me stable, already 3hours in.
> I was thinking of what to do next.
> 
> Wondering if raising the multiplier to 46x , or increasing the base clock to 102.5 for 4.6ghz is one and the same thing or it would produce different results?
> 
> Also I've got a 9-9-9-24-1T 1333Mhz 2Gb sticks of 4. Will OCing them to 1866 10+, 30+, 1.65+ have any benefit? Talking benchmark benefit, ignoring real-world for the time being.


RAM overclocking is typically slight performance tuning, or bigger tuning if you're increasing voltage.

If your RAM is a normal 1333mhz cas9 @1.5v, you might get it to like 1600 with the same primary timings with 1.65v or something like that, maybe. Trading off timings for frequency can actually hurt performance, it's unlikely you can do anything notable with a bad kit in the first place

I have samsung greens, "stock" 1600 11-11-11-28 1.35v. Will do 2400 cas10 with voltage, and friend of mine got 2400 g skill kit (2x4gb for something like $56 some months ago) and took it to 3000cas14 before going to a tighter 2666


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> RAM overclocking is typically slight performance tuning, or bigger tuning if you're increasing voltage.
> 
> If your RAM is a normal 1333mhz cas9 @1.5v, you might get it to like 1600 with the same primary timings with 1.65v or something like that, maybe. Trading off timings for frequency can actually hurt performance, it's unlikely you can do anything notable with a bad kit in the first place
> 
> I have samsung greens, "stock" 1600 11-11-11-28 1.35v. Will do 2400 cas10 with voltage, and friend of mine got 2400 g skill kit (2x4gb for something like $56 some months ago) and took it to 3000cas14 before going to a tighter 2666


Yeah, that's why we test performance via benchmark.


----------



## mfranco702

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Please take a look at the BSOD and get the error code from it, that will help you determine what needs to be changed. A "BSOD" is not simply a blanket term for a crash - there is always a specific reason (or reasons) as to why it actually happened.
> 
> You can use this program to see the error code from past BSODs: Nirsoft BlueScreen View


is the 124 error, probably needs more Vcore, I Just bought my 4770K, board is very similar to my old Z77 Mpower, however im lost with uncore, vccin etc, tried to raise voltage to 1.32 and multi to 45, it should at least be enough voltage for that frequency.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfranco702*
> 
> is the 124 error, probably needs more Vcore, I Just bought my 4770K, board is very similar to my old Z77 Mpower, however im lost with uncore, vccin etc, tried to raise voltage to 1.32 and multi to 45, it should at least be enough voltage for that frequency.


You haven't messed with vccin? There's your problem.


----------



## mfranco702

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> You haven't messed with vccin? There's your problem.


I havent, I dont seem to find that in my BIOS, maybe with another name? what does it do and whats the range?

also I dont know how Vdroop affects haswell, but you can modify it widely .


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfranco702*
> 
> I havent, I dont seem to find that in my BIOS, maybe with another name? what does it do and whats the range?
> 
> also I dont know how Vdroop affects haswell, but you can modify it widely .


I believe your board calls it the CPU Input Voltage....It's generally set at about 1.780-1.880 using the stock settings. You'll want to turn that up to like 1.900-1.920, but test in .005 intervals.


----------



## mfranco702

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> I believe your board calls it the CPU Input Voltage....It's generally set at about 1.780-1.880 using the stock settings. You'll want to turn that up to like 1.900-1.920, but test in .005 intervals.


I believe your board should be similar to mine, I have the MPower Z87, Same OC options maybe? I found it by the way VCCIN is in my BIOS.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfranco702*
> 
> I believe your board should be similar to mine, I have the MPower Z87, Same OC options maybe? I found it by the way VCCIN is in my BIOS.


Sorry, I couldn't remember the name for it - it's been a couple days since I've messed around in my UEFI, though I remember the values that it has







....From what I've seen, the UEFI/BIOS for our boards are the same - with the exception of the color schemes (black/yellow for yours, black/red w/ dragons for mine).


----------



## StogeP

Ok I backed my system down to x44 @ 1.2v and ran the h264 test. Here's how everything displayed:





The hottest my cpu got during the test was 50 C. I went and played a match or two of BF3 on Ultra and it never got hotter than 37 C. What does all this mean? lol what should I do next?!


----------



## crabula

I put Cache Voltage from 1.2 to 1.1, and load temps dropped 10C, still stable......................... looks like I have a little room to move with the Vcore now


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t0tum*
> 
> Here you go, our x264 samurai http://pastebin.com/zhhQuUV3 (replace your batch_script.bat with it)
> 
> Pass 1 is essential, cuz its bitrate allocation, but after that you can run pass 2 indefinitely. So i made 1 run do 20 passes, check if it works.


Thanks for that, well here's mine for a short run (20 runs takes too long lol!).

For what it's worth the BIOS settings are:

vcore/vid: 1.225v
cache: 1.2v
RAM: 1.65v
vccin/input voltage: auto

But while I'm at it, need to ask why am I getting those error codes when I launch the program and secondly, why do I have to copy 2 different files manually into my \system32 folder??


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfranco702*
> 
> I havent, I dont seem to find that in my BIOS, maybe with another name? what does it do and whats the range?
> 
> also I dont know how Vdroop affects haswell, but you can modify it widely .


You need read my guide... first page.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StogeP*
> 
> Ok I backed my system down to x44 @ 1.2v and ran the h264 test. Here's how everything displayed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The hottest my cpu got during the test was 50 C. I went and played a match or two of BF3 on Ultra and it never got hotter than 37 C. What does all this mean? lol what should I do next?!


 Means you're either fully stable or near stable at that setting and you have room to up voltage later on if need be. Pass 3-5 times and I consider you stable for anything gaming throws at you. Go for the next multiplier.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Thanks for that, well here's mine for a short run (20 runs takes too long lol!).
> 
> For what it's worth the BIOS settings are:
> 
> vcore/vid: 1.225v
> cache: 1.2v
> RAM: 1.65v
> vccin/input voltage: auto
> 
> But while I'm at it, need to ask why am I getting those error codes when I launch the program and secondly, why do I have to copy 2 different files manually into my \system32 folder??




I made 20 passes. 72 peak temp. I lowered uncore and ram to stock and no bsod after 20 runs. I guess either my uncore or ram overclock isn't 100% stable.


----------



## Sysop82

Sorry quick noob post.

First thanks to the guy for the x264 loop that's exactly what I have wated. And this thread is great btw. But can someone explain how to do it? Replace the batch_script.bat file with that text?


----------



## error-id10t

I just copy/pasted that into the existing file and then saved it, does the job.


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StogeP*
> 
> Hey friends, I just joined the site and I have to say this is an amazing thread. Really long, but I started from the beginning and learned a lot. I've been playing BF3, Borderlands 2, The Walking Dead an the BF4 beta the last two weeks.


Welcome! Great attitude. Feel free to add me in Origin...Twerks4money. Don't forget to check out OCN's Teamspeak server @ ts.ocngaming.net.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crabula*
> 
> ...4670K on an ASUS Z87-Plus (latest BIOS) with a Swiftech H320 AIO cooler...4.3GHz...Vcore: 1.264...I already hit 78C (~20C ambient) after 40mins of prime95 blend on these settings so far...


Wow, that cooler is insane. I don't feel so bad anymore.









My last chip or board was rebooting randomly @ stock/default settings, so I'm testing the new stuff out @ stock/default before I OC. Also, it seems my Vcore has increased from 1.21V to 1.26V simply by switching on the HD 4600 onboard GPU.









P95 is insane. Compared to BF4's beta I'm seeing nearly 20C higher temps and an additional 35 watts on the CPU. Here's a pic...










X264 is much gentler w/ regard to temps, but HWMonitor is reporting 284 watts used by the CPU, lol. Interestingly, Firefox scrolling is lagged...everything is lagged and yet it's using less power.







IMO, this makes X264 testing much less fun as I'm pretty much unable to use the computer. I need a tablet.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Welcome! Great attitude. Feel free to add me in Origin...Twerks4money. Don't forget to check out OCN's Teamspeak server @ ts.ocngaming.net.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, that cooler is insane. I don't feel so bad anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My last chip or board was rebooting randomly @ stock/default settings, so I'm testing the new stuff out @ stock/default before I OC. Also, it seems my Vcore has increased from 1.21V to 1.26V simply by switching on the HD 4600 onboard GPU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P95 is insane. Compared to BF4's beta I'm seeing nearly 20C higher temps and an additional 35 watts on the CPU. Here's a pic...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> X264 is much gentler w/ regard to temps, but HWMonitor is reporting 284 watts used by the CPU, lol. Interestingly, Firefox scrolling is lagged...everything is lagged and yet it's using less power.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMO, this makes X264 testing much less fun as I'm pretty much unable to use the computer. I need a tablet.


Software measurement of wattage is very sketchy and from what I heard should not be used.

Prime is Prime, what does one expect? Synthetics are going to do what they do best: Create a thermonuclear meltdown, lol.









With the new loop script, you can just run it overnight and see if you crash.


----------



## Jodiuh

Yup, I got that pasted into a new .bat file.

Here's my x264 results from a stock, well 3.8 Ghz turbo'd 4670K...

Pass 1

encoded 11812 frames, 49.73 fps, 7752.59 kb/s
encoded 11812 frames, 60.21 fps, 7752.55 kb/s
encoded 11812 frames, 60.30 fps, 7752.49 kb/s
encoded 11812 frames, 59.97 fps, 7752.50 kb/s

Pass 2

encoded 11812 frames, 14.33 fps, 8002.57 kb/s
encoded 11812 frames, 14.42 fps, 8002.58 kb/s
encoded 11812 frames, 14.24 fps, 8002.59 kb/s
encoded 11812 frames, 14.35 fps, 8002.64 kb/s

Seem ok?


----------



## Stencil SD

9hrs 45x43x1866.png 345k .png file


45x43 Chess 12hrs.png 500k .png file


i7-4770K - Noctua NH-D14
CPU frequency: 4.5GHz @ 1.310v
Cache Ratio (Uncore): 4300MHz @1.297v
Eventual Input Voltage: 1.800v
DRAM: 1866MHz @ 1.58500v

Intel XTU 9 Hours following Arena/Stockfish 4 12 Hours and also a few manual x.264 runs

So excited for my first overclock~!


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Yup, I got that pasted into a new .bat file.
> 
> Here's my x264 results from a stock, well 3.8 Ghz turbo'd 4670K...
> 
> Pass 1
> 
> encoded 11812 frames, 49.73 fps, 7752.59 kb/s
> encoded 11812 frames, 60.21 fps, 7752.55 kb/s
> encoded 11812 frames, 60.30 fps, 7752.49 kb/s
> encoded 11812 frames, 59.97 fps, 7752.50 kb/s
> 
> Pass 2
> 
> encoded 11812 frames, 14.33 fps, 8002.57 kb/s
> encoded 11812 frames, 14.42 fps, 8002.58 kb/s
> encoded 11812 frames, 14.24 fps, 8002.59 kb/s
> encoded 11812 frames, 14.35 fps, 8002.64 kb/s
> 
> Seem ok?


Yeah.

Although I wouldn't expect any problems either, because you didn't really overclock it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stencil SD*
> 
> 9hrs 45x43x1866.png 345k .png file
> 
> 
> 45x43 Chess 12hrs.png 500k .png file
> 
> 
> i7-4770K - Noctua NH-D14
> CPU frequency: 4.5GHz @ 1.310v
> Cache Ratio (Uncore): 4300MHz @1.297v
> Eventual Input Voltage: 1.800v
> DRAM: 1866MHz @ 1.58500v
> 
> Intel XTU 9 Hours following Arena/Stockfish 4 12 Hours and also a few manual x.264 runs
> 
> So excited for my first overclock~!


Grats on overclock. Looks stable. I'll chart your results in just a bit.


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Although I wouldn't expect any problems either, because you didn't really overclock it.


Well, I've had an EVGA GTX 780 w/ only a 1/4 of the die covered in TIM go bad and either a motherboard or a CPU go bad, as well as wonky USB issues w/ my mouse, a board that likes to reboot "oddly," and a ton of weird glitches in Windows 8. So I full well expected it to explode and burn my home down.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Well, I've had an EVGA GTX 780 w/ only a 1/4 of the die covered in TIM go bad and either a motherboard or a CPU go bad, as well as wonky USB issues w/ my mouse, a board that likes to reboot "oddly," and a ton of weird glitches in Windows 8. So I full well expected it to explode and burn my home down.


Sounds like your computer is a real champ, lol.


----------



## HansWursT619

I need some assistance:

4670K, watercooled
ASRock Z87 Extreme 4
16GB Crucial Ballistix Elite @ XMP 1600MHz

Iam trying to achieve 4.5GHZ.

VCore 1.272V
VRIN 1.91 with LLC 4
VCache 1.120V
VSA +0.006V
VIOA +0.001V
VIOD +0.001V
PLL Overvoltage Disabled
Spread Spectrum Disabled

RAM @ 1600MHZ 10-10-10-28 1,55V

Prime 1344K, 448K, 512k and 720k are stable.
But 768K freezes in about 5-10min.

768K is related to the System Agent, i think.
Is there any advice whats freezing means?

Bluescreen 124 is mostly VCore
Bluescreen 101 is mostly VRIN
Rounding Errors are often System Agent or the VTTs

What could a freez be?^^


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HansWursT619*
> 
> I need some assistance:
> 
> 4670K, watercooled
> ASRock Z87 Extreme 4
> 16GB Crucial Ballistix Elite @ XMP 1600MHz
> 
> Iam trying to achieve 4.5GHZ.
> 
> VCore 1.272V
> VRIN 1.91 with LLC 4
> VCache 1.120V
> VSA +0.006V
> VIOA +0.001V
> VIOD +0.001V
> PLL Overvoltage Disabled
> Spread Spectrum Disabled
> 
> RAM @ 1600MHZ 10-10-10-28 1,55V
> 
> Prime 1344K, 448K, 512k and 720k are stable.
> But 768K freezes in about 5-10min.
> 
> 768K is related to the System Agent, i think.
> Is there any advice whats freezing means?
> 
> Bluescreen 124 is mostly VCore
> Bluescreen 101 is mostly VRIN
> Rounding Errors are often System Agent or the VTTs
> 
> What could a freez be?^^


You didn't list ring bus speed.

If I had to guess, I think it's Vcore being too low.

One way to test is to bump Vcore and see if it takes longer or less time to Bsod.


----------



## HansWursT619

Ring is 3800MHz, but i tested others up to 4200 without a difference.

If i cant handle it with the others Voltages, i will try even more VCore.
But it does not BSOD, it just freezes








The BSOD does provide at least some information.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> But it does not BSOD, it just freezes


Then that points to ring.

1.12v is not quite enough for 38x on ring for me, and it's always suggested to lock ring @3.4ghz until core is stable at the clock you want it to be at regardless


----------



## error-id10t

Yeah, using this x264 test I tried to get lowest cache volts and got it down to 1.19v for x43. 1.18v and lower simply freeze the computer. Had to mod the batch file slightly to get it give better logfile and also using latest cpu-z.

One thing I like about this is that it seems pretty constant, though opening monitoring software will give you a slight drop.

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Results for x264.exe r2200
x264 Benchmark: 64-bit
==========================

Pass 1

encoded 11812 frames, 93.30 fps, 7754.20 kb/s

Pass 2

encoded 11812 frames, 18.78 fps, 8002.09 kb/s
encoded 11812 frames, 18.80 fps, 8002.11 kb/s
encoded 11812 frames, 18.77 fps, 8002.10 kb/s
encoded 11812 frames, 18.75 fps, 8002.09 kb/s
encoded 11812 frames, 18.63 fps, 8002.15 kb/s
encoded 11812 frames, 18.70 fps, 8002.18 kb/s


----------



## StogeP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Means you're either fully stable or near stable at that setting and you have room to up voltage later on if need be. Pass 3-5 times and I consider you stable for anything gaming throws at you. Go for the next multiplier.


so x45 @...? What's an appropriate voltage bump up?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StogeP*
> 
> so x45 @...? What's an appropriate voltage bump up?


Depends on your CPU, they are all different. Some people have hit their "voltage wall" at 4.4 so .5 requires over .1 volts. Just keep slowly bumping it up until you are stable. Overclocking is a slow and painful process.


----------



## StogeP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Depends on your CPU, they are all different. Some people have hit their "voltage wall" at 4.4 so .5 requires over .1 volts. Just keep slowly bumping it up until you are stable. Overclocking is a slow and painful process.


Ok, yea I'm just looking for a suggested path to try. So you'd say x45 at 1.3v? Or should I try x45 staying at the 1.2v?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StogeP*
> 
> Ok, yea I'm just looking for a suggested path to try. So you'd say x45 at 1.3v? Or should I try x45 staying at the 1.2v?


You shouldn't have to go up that high. Make sure an play around with the VRIN before bumping it up that high.


----------



## HansWursT619

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Then that points to ring.
> 
> 1.12v is not quite enough for 38x on ring for me, and it's always suggested to lock ring @3.4ghz until core is stable at the clock you want it to be at regardless


I think i fixed the freezing by upping the Vring.

Now i get Rounding Errors on Core 2.

Rounding should be SA or the Analog/Digital IO?

What are good values to start here?
At the moment those are.

SA : 0.014V
IO A : 0.001V
IO D: 0.001V

I tried Auto, but it does not work^^


----------



## Cyro999

You probably just don't have enough vcore etc. +0.001v on io won't do anything considering people put +0.2/+0.3 on them, but you shouldn't have to touch them. Maybe help a little in a tricky OC, but you're still at pretty low settings.


----------



## ChaosAD

First real oc try after finishing my water loop.



Next step is to reduce vcore or try x47?


----------



## [CyGnus]

Here are my results i guess x45 with 1.253v is not worth it since i get x44 with 1.19v


----------



## HansWursT619

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> You probably just don't have enough vcore etc. +0.001v on io won't do anything considering people put +0.2/+0.3 on them, but you shouldn't have to touch them. Maybe help a little in a tricky OC, but you're still at pretty low settings.


I treid 1.3V just to see, but got again a Rounding Error after 55min^^

Those Rounding Errors are annoying. I dont think they result out of to low VCore


----------



## byardz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> Here are my results i guess x45 with 1.253v is not worth it since i get x44 with 1.19v


Knew you weren't running Prime or OCCT when you listed your voltages earlier.


----------



## [CyGnus]

To run Prime95 i need 1.24v for 4.4GHz and 1.29v for 4.5GHz though i can run X264 / folding or games a full day with no issues with 1.19v 4.4 and 1.25v 4.5 so why more voltage right?


----------



## byardz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> To run Prime95 i need 1.24v for 4.4GHz and 1.29v for 4.5GHz though i can run X264 / folding or games a full day with no issues with 1.19v 4.4 and 1.25v 4.5 so why more voltage right?


Prime tests AVX, AVX will be used more in the future and if you can't pass test that have it enabled how do you think your CPU will do in the future?


----------



## [CyGnus]

I am more concerned about now, in the Future i probably have changed my CPU







(i change CPU 1 or 2 times a year)


----------



## byardz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> I am more concerned about now, in the Future i probably have changed my CPU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (i change CPU 1 or 2 times a year)


What's the point in changing a CPU that many times?

Games still run fine on even first gen I7s.

Do you do more than game with it?


----------



## [CyGnus]

I like to do benchmarks is a hobby for me


----------



## byardz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> I like to do benchmarks is a hobby for me


Ah


----------



## tomlev5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Thanks for that, well here's mine for a short run (20 runs takes too long lol!).
> 
> For what it's worth the BIOS settings are:
> 
> vcore/vid: 1.225v
> cache: 1.2v
> RAM: 1.65v
> vccin/input voltage: auto
> 
> But while I'm at it, need to ask why am I getting those error codes when I launch the program and secondly, why do I have to copy 2 different files manually into my \system32 folder??


If you already copyed 2 files to system32 folder and the 64bit version of x264 works, then you can delete this line from batch_script.bat and you won't see the errors anymore:
"call avisynth64_install_techarp.cmd"


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *byardz*
> 
> Prime tests AVX, AVX will be used more in the future and if you can't pass test that have it enabled how do you think your CPU will do in the future?


x264 uses avx2 ^.^

As said before, there's a difference between using avx and hammering FPU as hard as possible


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HansWursT619*
> 
> I treid 1.3V just to see, but got again a Rounding Error after 55min^^
> 
> Those Rounding Errors are annoying. I dont think they result out of to low VCore


Well, small amounts on sa/io volts won't help you. If you wanna try +0.05 or +0.1 on a few, maybe do that; but you should be unstable on 34x uncore @1.15-1.2 ring, 800mhz RAM before messing around, set up so that you know exactly which setting/multi is causing you issues

Also, it's best to narrow it down to what vcore you need where etc. If you need 1.2vcore for 4.4, obviously 1.3 for 4.5 is silly and i don't think i've seen a single case of it being neccesary


----------



## starmanwarz

I am stress testing with XTU, currently 5 hours in. 1 hour ago my board started beeping, a long continuous beep, but after 6-7 minutes it stopped. Debug code was A0, which is the one always displayed when on Windows (IDE initialization is started).

It is doing it again now, this time it hasn't stopped (about 30 minutes). Should I worry? I haven't set any alarms in the BIOS but I notice that one of my case fans is stuck at 1551RPM in both HWMonitor and EasyTune. All fans are working properly though, and temps are in the high 60's/low 70's.

Should I close XTU and restart or is it nothing to worry about?


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starmanwarz*
> 
> I am stress testing with XTU, currently 5 hours in. 1 hour ago my board started beeping, a long continuous beep, but after 6-7 minutes it stopped. Debug code was A0, which is the one always displayed when on Windows (IDE initialization is started).
> 
> It is doing it again now, this time it hasn't stopped (about 30 minutes). Should I worry? I haven't set any alarms in the BIOS but I notice that one of my case fans is stuck at 1551RPM in both HWMonitor and EasyTune. All fans are working properly though, and temps are in the high 60's/low 70's.
> 
> Should I close XTU and restart or is it nothing to worry about?


IMO, you should stop all of that "hours of stressing", unless your hobby is running seemingly endless stability tests. In the end, your everyday activities will be the determining factor as to whether or not your system is stable for your purposes. I've read through several accounts from people who ran 12+ hours of Prime 95 (among other tests) successfully, only to have their PC crash while watching YouTube videos and checking e-mail....

Bottom line: If you're using the PC for gaming, then play some games on it. If the PC doesn't lock up or BSOD during the game, then you're most likely stable. If all you do is check e-mail and watch YouTube, then do that. Again, if you don't get any lock-ups or freezes, then you're doing pretty good. Run a virus/malware scan and defrag your hard drive (if they're not SSD's) simultaneously and see if your system crashes. If none of the regular operations cause your system to crash, then you can deem your PC to be stable.


----------



## Doug2507

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starmanwarz*
> 
> I am stress testing with XTU, currently 5 hours in. 1 hour ago my board started beeping, a long continuous beep, but after 6-7 minutes it stopped. Debug code was A0, which is the one always displayed when on Windows (IDE initialization is started).
> 
> It is doing it again now, this time it hasn't stopped (about 30 minutes). Should I worry? I haven't set any alarms in the BIOS but I notice that one of my case fans is stuck at 1551RPM in both HWMonitor and EasyTune. All fans are working properly though, and temps are in the high 60's/low 70's.
> 
> Should I close XTU and restart or is it nothing to worry about?


Might be worth asking in the Gigabyte thread.


----------



## Doug2507

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> IMO, you should stop all of that "hours of stressing", unless your hobby is running seemingly endless stability tests. In the end, your everyday activities will be the determining factor as to whether or not your system is stable for your purposes. I've read through several accounts from people who ran 12+ hours of Prime 95 (among other tests) successfully, only to have their PC crash while watching YouTube videos and checking e-mail....
> 
> Bottom line: If you're using the PC for gaming, then play some games on it. If the PC doesn't lock up or BSOD during the game, then you're most likely stable. If all you do is check e-mail and watch YouTube, then do that. Again, if you don't get any lock-ups or freezes, then you're doing pretty good. Run a virus/malware scan and defrag your hard drive (if they're not SSD's) simultaneously and see if your system crashes. If none of the regular operations cause your system to crash, then you can deem your PC to be stable.


Cool. So how do you figure what to change and by how much? Just guess and add/remove a bunch of vcore, or vrin, or vring, or SA/IOD/IOA, or drop core, or drop uncore.....? I was running 50x42, changed to 50x43 and the only thing i had to change was drop SA/IOD by .05v. How would i have figured that out if it BSOD'd randomly whilst gaming? I'm sure instinct would have been to raise either vrin, vcore or vring.

There's a lot of us on here trying to a) reach max clocks or b) run lowest voltage for a specific multi. I just don't get how you would do either of these just by running the computer on a day to day basis.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug2507*
> 
> Cool. So how do you figure what to change and by how much? Just guess and add/remove a bunch of vcore, or vrin, or vring, or SA/IOD/IOA, or drop core, or drop uncore.....? I was running 50x42, changed to 50x43 and the only thing i had to change was drop SA/IOD by .05v. How would i have figured that out if it BSOD'd randomly whilst gaming? I'm sure instinct would have been to raise either vrin, vcore or vring.
> 
> There's a lot of us on here trying to a) reach max clocks or b) run lowest voltage for a specific multi. I just don't get how you would do either of these just by running the computer on a day to day basis.


That's why I said that it depends on what you're trying to do with your PC. To get a rough idea as to whether or not your OC is stable, you can run 10-20 passes on LinX. If it passes that, then increase your multis. If you're running hours of stressing at each setting, then it'll take days or weeks to possibly approach your max OC - that doesn't seem like a good usage of time to me. Unless that's your idea of fun, or why you built your PC (to only run stability/stress tests), then go right ahead.

However, if your goal is to actually be able to use your PC: use LinX to find your rough "max OC". If you get a BSOD, check out the code that it's giving you and use that to determine what you need to change in the BIOS/UEFI. If you didnt' happen to see what code popped up in the BSOD, then use BlueScreenViewer to find out what the code was. This list will help you figure out the meaning of the code:

BSOD Code List


----------



## morencyam

Hey guys. I just picked up a 4670k about a week ago and have started playing around with overclocking today. The last chip I overclocked was an i7 950 so this a a little bit of a change for me. It's also my fist time using a board with UEFI rather than a standard BIOS. That's a huge change for me. The naming and terminology Asrock used thows me off a little too since I'm coming from an ASUS board. I read through the OP a couple times, taking a few notes, which helped greatly to get me started. I downloaded the Asrock A-Tuning utility to play around with overclocks inside Windows to get an idea of what I'm doing and I think I'm getting the hang of it now. So far I've only pushed to 4.2ghz with 1.2V with the max temp of any single core hitting 74 after 10 runs of IBT. I'm temporarily using a Corsair h55 with a 2150 Gentle Typhhon until I get my custom loop rebuilt. Just looking for some input and advice from the more seasoned Haswell overclockers. More specifically anyone that's using an Asrock Z87 Extreme3


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morencyam*
> 
> Hey guys. I just picked up a 4670k about a week ago and have started playing around with overclocking today. The last chip I overclocked was an i7 950 so this a a little bit of a change for me. It's also my fist time using a board with UEFI rather than a standard BIOS. That's a huge change for me. The naming and terminology Asrock used thows me off a little too since I'm coming from an ASUS board. I read through the OP a couple times, taking a few notes, which helped greatly to get me started. I downloaded the Asrock A-Tuning utility to play around with overclocks inside Windows to get an idea of what I'm doing and I think I'm getting the hang of it now. So far I've only pushed to 4.2ghz with 1.2V with the max temp of any single core hitting 74 after 10 runs of IBT. I'm temporarily using a Corsair h55 with a 2150 Gentle Typhhon until I get my custom loop rebuilt. Just looking for some input and advice from the more seasoned Haswell overclockers. More specifically anyone that's using an Asrock Z87 Extreme3


Right on, welcome to the fun!! This UEFI is definitely a switch, I came from an LGA775 E8500....So this was a massive jump for me. There are a bunch of resources available, possibly not for your exact mobo, but the core settings and how they react to the CPU are pretty much similar regardless of the board that's being used.

What kind of OC are you trying to achieve?


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Right on, welcome to the fun!! This UEFI is definitely a switch, I came from an LGA775 E8500....So this was a massive jump for me. There are a bunch of resources available, possibly not for your exact mobo, but the core settings and how they react to the CPU are pretty much similar regardless of the board that's being used.
> 
> What kind of OC are you trying to achieve?


Yeah, I've been having a hard time find any info on my board other than the small section in a few reviews, but they really aren't too helpful. I'm really not trying to break any OC record or anything. I kind of want to see what the max OC i can get out of the chip is, but that won't happen until after the custom loop is done, and probably a delid. I really don't use my rig for anything other than gaming and browsing around the interwebz.


----------



## elrana

Overclocking i7 4770k @ 4.5GHz

i7 4770k
Asus Maximus VI Extreme with Bios 0605 x64
Nvidia 690 GTX
Corsair H100i
G Skill Ripjaws 8GB 2133 Mhz
CPU Core Ratio 45
Min CPU Cache Ratio 39
Max CPU Cache Ratio 39
CPU Bus Speed: DRAM speed ratio mode AUTO
Memory Frecuency 2133MHz
CPU Core Voltage 1.253125
CPU Cache Voltage 1.15
CPU System Agent Voltage AUTO
CPU Analog I/O Voltage 1.05
CPU Digital I/O Voltage 1.05
DRam Voltage 1.65

After 20 passes of x264 Benchmark



What voltages or settings should I play to reduce heat in my system?


----------



## Doug2507

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> That's why I said that it depends on what you're trying to do with your PC. To get a rough idea as to whether or not your OC is stable, you can run 10-20 passes on LinX. If it passes that, then increase your multis. If you're running hours of stressing at each setting, then it'll take days or weeks to possibly approach your max OC - that doesn't seem like a good usage of time to me. Unless that's your idea of fun, or why you built your PC (to only run stability/stress tests), then go right ahead.
> 
> However, if your goal is to actually be able to use your PC: use LinX to find your rough "max OC". If you get a BSOD, check out the code that it's giving you and use that to determine what you need to change in the BIOS/UEFI. If you didnt' happen to see what code popped up in the BSOD, then use BlueScreenViewer to find out what the code was. This list will help you figure out the meaning of the code:
> 
> BSOD Code List


Ah right, crossed wires, i thought you were just saying go game or email etc without any stressing. I do similar to you in that case and run x264, not linX. I then run XTU bench, another short one. After this point i know i'm 98% of the way there and then run a long stress to get that last bit rock solid. Each to their own i guess!


----------



## Gomi

I am having some serious memory problems on my new system - Have to look into timings soon, been blessed in the past by that big shiny "XMP" button - It just will not cut it on Haswell.

4.8Ghz stable @ 1.25Vcore (XTU stable that is) - Yummi yum chip









Will post final results as soon as I get this damn memory dialed in.


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Well, I've had an EVGA GTX 780 w/ only a 1/4 of the die covered in TIM go bad and either a motherboard or a CPU go bad, as well as wonky USB issues w/ my mouse, a board that likes to reboot "oddly," and a ton of weird glitches in Windows 8. So I full well expected it to explode and burn my home down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like your computer is a real champ, lol.
Click to expand...

Yeah, up until recently I had been afraid to use it. So very, very frustrating when your PC's unstable @ stock settings.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *byardz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> I am more concerned about now, in the Future i probably have changed my CPU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (i change CPU 1 or 2 times a year)
> 
> 
> 
> What's the point in changing a CPU that many times?
> 
> Games still run fine on even first gen I7s.
> 
> Do you do more than game with it?
Click to expand...

While, not an i7, my i5 760 was crap in BF3. Moving to the 4670K double my frames and eliminated all the stutter/hitching. It's a like a completely different game.

Anyone got any ideas for good games to play on the HD 4600? I'm GPU less til Nv releases the 780 Ti.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug2507*
> 
> Ah right, crossed wires, i thought you were just saying go game or email etc without any stressing. I do similar to you in that case and run x264, not linX. I then run XTU bench, another short one. After this point i know i'm 98% of the way there and then run a long stress to get that last bit rock solid. Each to their own i guess!


In my case, I don't have a 2nd PC to use, so stressing that long is completely out of the question for me. I prefer to be able to figure out whats going on, then solve it right then. Also, if it turns out that you're using _too much_ voltage, then stressing the CPU with that amount could be bad for your chip (logically). So far, my method has helped me get to my current OC - 4.6ghz with a 4.4 cache. Some fine tuning is in order, but I've been enjoying my OC for a bit.


----------



## mfranco702

anyone with same situation?

Run prime95 and Vcore goes up to 1.34V according to CPUZ, very hot max 95C on water, core 0 hottest and core 3 10C lower
Run x264 bench and Vcore only goes to 1.25v in CPUZ, about 8-10C lower same temp difference between cores 0 and 3

Core ratio x45
1.25V in BIOS
Ring ratio 35
Ring ratio 1.062
ram @ 1600 MHz
VCCIN 1.92
CPU SA Voltage 0.840
CPU IO Analog Voltage 1.008
Adaptive mode in both Ring and Core Voltages, C states enabled C7 and balanced mode in Windows.

both test crash after a while. any suggestions?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Adaptive mode


Quote:


> prime95


there's your problem

I'd suggest ring @34x (default 35x has different behaivours on different boards, on gigabyte it sits at 40x under load) and maybe you need more vcore. Drop a core multi and drop vrin a bit (to like 1.8 with llc) and if stable, tighten voltages, then go back up


----------



## Gomi

Anyone know a good MEMORY guide - I got Primary timings and understand the unwritten rules and how it works, but when it comes to Secondary and Tertiary it becomes guesswork from me.


----------



## mfranco702

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> there's your problem
> 
> I'd suggest ring @34x (default 35x has different behaivours on different boards, on gigabyte it sits at 40x under load) and maybe you need more vcore. Drop a core multi and drop vrin a bit (to like 1.8 with llc) and if stable, tighten voltages, then go back up


Thanks +rep, I missed that little detail, for some reason I thought I was running test without adaptive mode, are you suggesting to drop multi to 44 and lower Ring ratio to 34 also, along with Ring ratio Voltage?


----------



## Cyro999

set ring to 34x and safe volts like 1.15, then clock core first

I'm not sure why i said to drop to 4.4ghz core. It made sense at the time. Guess i'll get some sleep, gl!

Oh, and it's good to get a picture of volts you can tighten to on a few different multipliers, to get to know CPU, and make sure you're not missing anything on clockspeeds. A lot of people use more volts than neccesary at first for higher clocks (especially compared to lower) like adding 0.2v for 200mhz when they only need to add 0.12 if they have the right vrin value etc. Also, there's a few random walls that can make things difficult and seem like you are miles off on volts when really the chip is just being weird at etc 4.6ghz+, so knowing what settings you can do different core multipliers on helps you for working around issues like that if you hit them, but you might just be able to clock straight up towards ~1.35vcore, 2.0vrin


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HansWursT619*
> 
> I think i fixed the freezing by upping the Vring.
> 
> Now i get Rounding Errors on Core 2.
> 
> Rounding should be SA or the Analog/Digital IO?
> 
> What are good values to start here?
> At the moment those are.
> 
> SA : 0.014V
> IO A : 0.001V
> IO D: 0.001V
> 
> I tried Auto, but it does not work^^


Why are you overclocking core and uncore at the same time?
If you overclock core and it's stable and now move onto uncore and crash, you know 100% it's something to do with uncore.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaosAD*
> 
> First real oc try after finishing my water loop.
> 
> 
> 
> Next step is to reduce vcore or try x47?


Grats, I'd try for x47, lol.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> Here are my results i guess x45 with 1.253v is not worth it since i get x44 with 1.19v


I think 4.5 for 1.25v is worth it. I'll chart whatever's on the picture though.

You are missing some info for the chart though.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *byardz*
> 
> Prime tests AVX, AVX will be used more in the future and if you can't pass test that have it enabled how do you think your CPU will do in the future?


Read Cyro's explaination.

Simply using AVX as a computer user, the temps are in line with any regular application.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> x264 uses avx2 ^.^
> 
> As said before, there's a difference between using avx and hammering FPU as hard as possible


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morencyam*
> 
> Hey guys. I just picked up a 4670k about a week ago and have started playing around with overclocking today. The last chip I overclocked was an i7 950 so this a a little bit of a change for me. It's also my fist time using a board with UEFI rather than a standard BIOS. That's a huge change for me. The naming and terminology Asrock used thows me off a little too since I'm coming from an ASUS board. I read through the OP a couple times, taking a few notes, which helped greatly to get me started. I downloaded the Asrock A-Tuning utility to play around with overclocks inside Windows to get an idea of what I'm doing and I think I'm getting the hang of it now. So far I've only pushed to 4.2ghz with 1.2V with the max temp of any single core hitting 74 after 10 runs of IBT. I'm temporarily using a Corsair h55 with a 2150 Gentle Typhhon until I get my custom loop rebuilt. Just looking for some input and advice from the more seasoned Haswell overclockers. More specifically anyone that's using an Asrock Z87 Extreme3


Welcome to the Haswell familly, lol.

Mind showing me what teminology is tripping you up? I'll add it to my guide.

This is also my first build. So imagine the confusion. 

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elrana*
> 
> Overclocking i7 4770k @ 4.5GHz
> 
> i7 4770k
> Asus Maximus VI Extreme with Bios 0605 x64
> Nvidia 690 GTX
> Corsair H100i
> G Skill Ripjaws 8GB 2133 Mhz
> CPU Core Ratio 45
> Min CPU Cache Ratio 39
> Max CPU Cache Ratio 39
> CPU Bus Speed: DRAM speed ratio mode AUTO
> Memory Frecuency 2133MHz
> CPU Core Voltage 1.253125
> CPU Cache Voltage 1.15
> CPU System Agent Voltage AUTO
> CPU Analog I/O Voltage 1.05
> CPU Digital I/O Voltage 1.05
> DRam Voltage 1.65
> 
> After 20 passes of x264 Benchmark
> 
> 
> 
> What voltages or settings should I play to reduce heat in my system?


Grats, I'll chart you shortly.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfranco702*
> 
> anyone with same situation?
> 
> Run prime95 and Vcore goes up to 1.34V according to CPUZ, very hot max 95C on water, core 0 hottest and core 3 10C lower
> Run x264 bench and Vcore only goes to 1.25v in CPUZ, about 8-10C lower same temp difference between cores 0 and 3
> 
> Core ratio x45
> 1.25V in BIOS
> Ring ratio 35
> Ring ratio 1.062
> ram @ 1600 MHz
> VCCIN 1.92
> CPU SA Voltage 0.840
> CPU IO Analog Voltage 1.008
> Adaptive mode in both Ring and Core Voltages, C states enabled C7 and balanced mode in Windows.
> 
> both test crash after a while. any suggestions?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfranco702*
> 
> Thanks +rep, I missed that little detail, for some reason I thought I was running test without adaptive mode, are you suggesting to drop multi to 44 and lower Ring ratio to 34 also, along with Ring ratio Voltage?












If you're still figuring out core overclock, yeah.


----------



## Menphisto

Up to 1 MHz CPU throttle is normal or?


----------



## BoredErica

BTW, little reminder...

It would make my life easier if when showing your results or submitting your results that you copy and paste the form on page 1. That way I never have to ask what your other settings are.

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *Menphisto*
> 
> Up to 1 MHz CPU throttle is normal or?


That's not even throttling.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomlev5*
> 
> If you already copyed 2 files to system32 folder and the 64bit version of x264 works, then you can delete this line from batch_script.bat and you won't see the errors anymore:
> "call avisynth64_install_techarp.cmd"


Yeah, I've removed that and the uninstall part from the script, the errors were related to the copy and registry updates which makes sense - I can do that manually. While I'm changing this I also updated the x264 executable to latest I could find which was r2358 instead of r2200. Seems to have changed a fair bit, 1st run now goes to 127fps for me.

Here's a change-log I found.

http://x264.nl/x264/changelog.txt

Fair amount of updates, but I've no idea what 99% of them mean. I do see SSE3 and AVX2 mentioned up there vs. the earlier versions. I've also had to change Pass2 to start using mpg instead of mp4, again have no idea why mp4 stops working using this version but mpg works fine.

My thinking was that a newer version of x264 ensures Haswell is covered and also pushes it, but keeping it still within realistic limits unlike IBT, Prime etc.


----------



## ChaosAD

Need some help here. I dropped x46 down to 1.21v with sucess and didnt tried any lower. So up to x47, but cant make it stable no matter what. Best setting is 1,24vcore/1.91vrin that reached 84% at x264 run 1 pass 2. If i increase/decrease vcore it bsod earlier. If i increase/decrease vrin the same. If i add vring the same. If i add SA/IOA/IOD the same. Any thoughts on this?

EDIT: Sorry i forgot to mention it, always 124 error code.


----------



## t0tum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaosAD*
> 
> Need some help here. I dropped x46 down to 1.21v with sucess and didnt tried any lower. So up to x47, but cant make it stable no matter what. Best setting is 1,24vcore/1.91vrin that reached 84% at x264 run 1 pass 2. If i increase/decrease vcore it bsod earlier. If i increase/decrease vrin the same. If i add vring the same. If i add SA/IOA/IOD the same. Any thoughts on this?


What BSOD do you get? If thats 124, note the next time you bsod what type it is.

BCCode: 124
BCP1: 0000000000000000
BCP2: FFFFFA800B730028
BCP3: 00000000BE000000
BCP4: 0000000000800400


----------



## Menphisto

Real temp shows me another CPU freqeuncy than cpu-z (4mhz) which should i trust and what shows real temp on your PCs


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menphisto*
> 
> Real temp shows me another CPU freqeuncy than cpu-z (4mhz) which should i trust and what shows real temp on your PCs


Only specific versions of CPU-z works well with Haswell e.g. the earlier released 1.64 one.

Real temp, core temp are good for just monitoring temps only, I wouldn't rely on anything else apart from that.


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gomi*
> 
> Anyone know a good MEMORY guide - I got Primary timings and understand the unwritten rules and how it works, but when it comes to Secondary and Tertiary it becomes guesswork from me.


A little tip, there's no real specific guide in that, however, from what I've been seeing, you're suppose to loosen up the timings quite a bit to achieve really high clocks. You can go one by one for each timing, loosen it up a bit and move on to the next and so on.


----------



## Alxx

@chaosAD
124 can be Vrin and/or vcore. I would try 1.28-1.3 vcore and 1.93 vrin. Also make sure you have uncore ratio set to x34 and vring voltage 1.15v, [email protected] Mhz.
You can raise uncore ratio and ram frequency later when core clock is stable. Most people, me too have to up vcore and vrin quite a bit to become x264 stable.

And: Next time please post complete settings please.
Vcore, Vrin + llc, Vring + multi, Ram frequency and SA IOA/D.


----------



## Jason7890

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaosAD*
> 
> Need some help here. I dropped x46 down to 1.21v with sucess and didnt tried any lower. So up to x47, but cant make it stable no matter what. Best setting is 1,24vcore/1.91vrin that reached 84% at x264 run 1 pass 2. If i increase/decrease vcore it bsod earlier. If i increase/decrease vrin the same. If i add vring the same. If i add SA/IOA/IOD the same. Any thoughts on this?
> 
> EDIT: Sorry i forgot to mention it, always 124 error code.


Your not the only one,been having trouble with that myself.4.6 solid as a rock,even with a 4.6 cache multi.
Howevr when i lower cache multi and ram to pursue 4.7 no voltages seem to help at all,which is strange as 4.8 was working good for me,until i found instability all of a sudden.If you find a solution can you pm me please?
I was thinking it was my board,until i seen your post.

Good Luck.


----------



## ChaosAD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alxx*
> 
> @chaosAD
> 124 can be Vrin and/or vcore. I would try 1.28-1.3 vcore and 1.93 vrin. Also make sure you have uncore ratio set to x34 and vring voltage 1.15v, [email protected] Mhz.
> You can raise uncore ratio and ram frequency later when core clock is stable. Most people, me too have to up vcore and vrin quite a bit to become x264 stable.
> 
> And: Next time please post complete settings please.
> Vcore, Vrin + llc, Vring + multi, Ram frequency and SA IOA/D.


x47
1.24vcore
1.91vrin
llc xtreme
x34 uncore
1.15 vring
1600c9
1.65v dram
SA/IOA/IOD at stock +0v

If i raise at 1.25+v bsod instantly, vrin up to 1.95v bsod instantly, add +0.05v on SA/IOA/D no benefit.

x46, 1.21vcore, 1,85vring all else the same, folding 24/7 for 2 days


----------



## Cyro999

Tried not increasing vrin past ~1.8?

To start out, going from x46 @1.21vcore - just try x47 @1.28 with 1.85vrin then fall back. Looks like you're trying to push vcore and vrin up at the same time, and maybe taking vrin too high for your vcore, i'd never use 1.95 vrin for 1.25vcore


----------



## ChaosAD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Tried not increasing vrin past ~1.8?
> 
> To start out, going from x46 @1.21vcore - just try x47 @1.28 with 1.85vrin then fall back. Looks like you're trying to push vcore and vrin up at the same time, and maybe taking vrin too high for your vcore, i'd never use 1.95 vrin for 1.25vcore


Cyro you are THE man! x47, 1.25vcore, 1.85 vrin, everything else the same, passed with no problem







No fine tunning here, just quick test. I let it finish all the benchmark now and i ll report back!


----------



## Alxx

Yes, with LLC on extreme vrin 1.93 is probably too high. I have 1.93 vrin for x46 but my "llc is off" . Then I have vrin droob from 1.93 to 1.86. So with llc extreme try like cyro said: 1.28 and Vrin 1.85. If that fails again you have to increase vrin more and maybe vcore too. If your CPU really just need 1.25 vcore for x47 core, then you have a very good scaling CPU.


----------



## Doug2507

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaosAD*
> 
> Cyro you are THE man! x47, 1.25vcore, 1.85 vrin, everything else the same, passed with no problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No fine tunning here, just quick test. I let it finish all the benchmark now and i ll report back!


"ChaosAD
Yesterday at 7:53 pm
Tried 4700 with vcore from 1.24v up to 1.255v, always crashed at run 1 pass 2 (5-35%). Just tried 1,24v and 1.9vrin (from 1.85v) and reached 90%. Now i m trying 1.24v and 1.95vrin. Lets see, i m at 10% atm tongue.gif"

"Doug2507
Yesterday at 8:46 pm
Reduce the amount you are changing vrin by, try .01v and go *1.85*-1.95 again. You can BSOD by having *too much* or too little.

Stable: (?)

[email protected]
[email protected]
*[email protected] doesn't add up* and i would expect at least 1.26v+ unless this is a crazy scaling chip!"








Congrats.


----------



## Cyro999

Haha Doug


----------



## ChaosAD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug2507*
> 
> "ChaosAD
> Yesterday at 7:53 pm
> Tried 4700 with vcore from 1.24v up to 1.255v, always crashed at run 1 pass 2 (5-35%). Just tried 1,24v and 1.9vrin (from 1.85v) and reached 90%. Now i m trying 1.24v and 1.95vrin. Lets see, i m at 10% atm tongue.gif"
> 
> "Doug2507
> Yesterday at 8:46 pm
> Reduce the amount you are changing vrin by, try .01v and go *1.85*-1.95 again. You can BSOD by having *too much* or too little.
> 
> Stable: (?)
> 
> [email protected]
> [email protected]
> *[email protected] doesn't add up* and i would expect at least 1.26v+ unless this is a crazy scaling chip!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats.


You are totally correct on this Doug. I clearly misread/misunderstood your pm. This is the first time ever with so many bsod while oc a cpu and i was a little confused. You know your pm's were useful, cant thank you enough


----------



## Doug2507

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Haha Doug


lol.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaosAD*
> 
> You are totally correct on this Doug. I clearly misread/misunderstood your pm. This is the first time ever with so many bsod while oc a cpu and i was a little confused. You know your pm's were useful, cant thank you enough


No worries!









x48 next?







What are temps at?


----------



## starmanwarz

After a week of non-stop testing I finally managed x46 9 hours XTU stable!!

Username:starmanwarz
CPU Model:4770k
Core Multiplier:46
CPU VID: 1.29
Vcore: 1.308 (pic shows 1.296, the test was done when the pic was taken)
Uncore Multiplier:43
Uncore Voltage:1.16
Cooling Solution:Noctua D14
Stability Test:9h XTU
Batch Number: L316B315
Ram Speed: 1600



*A huge thanks to *Doug2507* who guided me trough this with lots of PM's!!


----------



## ChaosAD

Update, had to drop vrin even further at 1.80v since 1.85v crashed. More fine tunning later









Temps not so great, need to delid ASAP!!!


----------



## Doug2507

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaosAD*
> 
> Update, had to drop vrin even further at 1.80v since 1.85v crashed. More fine tunning later
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Temps not so great, need to delid ASAP!!!


Was that x264 pass but still crashed? (have you also raised vcore to 1.26v???)

EDIT:

I'll go out on a limb here but...

Dropping vrin and raising vcore will be counter productive unless you're out in the middle of no-mans land. If it does work for you then fantastic and i need to go have a play about with that myself/learn something new!
Adjusting vrin by .05v is too much for one step, especially when you know you're close to stability.
x264 isn't the be all/end all for stability, it is however a useful tool for doing the ground work. That's why i strongly suggested using XTU after x264.....Even then i quite openly admit that won't get you P95 stable. (back to the 'whatever floats you're boat' for 'level' of stability)

Trying to get things done too fast and cutting corners may not achieve the desired outcome....

Anyway, i'm sure you'll figure things out. I'm just wiping by brow that the chip you got is a good one or i would have felt pretty bad!


----------



## mfranco702

Hey Doug we have same board, what about Vdroop Offset control? any benefit from this, should I leave it on auto?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug2507*
> 
> Was that x264 pass but still crashed? (have you also raised vcore to 1.26v???)
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> I'll go out on a limb here but...
> 
> Dropping vrin and raising vcore will be counter productive unless you're out in the middle of no-mans land. If it does work for you then fantastic and i need to go have a play about with that myself/learn something new!
> Adjusting vrin by .05v is too much for one step, especially when you know you're close to stability.
> x264 isn't the be all/end all for stability, it is however a useful tool for doing the ground work. That's why i strongly suggested using XTU after x264.....Even then i quite openly admit that won't get you P95 stable. (back to the 'whatever floats you're boat' for 'level' of stability)
> 
> Trying to get things done too fast and cutting corners may not achieve the desired outcome....


Amen to that. That's how I fried my 4670k and msi g45. I got to ansty. Now I'm raising a multiplier at a time and getting stable on that one before moving forward. Small steps will take longer but will be bettee for your parts. I'm currently at 4.6 with 1.85 vrin and 1.275 vcore. Haven't messed with uncore until I hit my voltage wall.


----------



## Doug2507

Think i had mine on auto all the way to x49 with vrin at 1.9v in BIOS. Don't think i changed it till x50 when i had to bump up the vrin (100%). I may have changed it for x49, i'd have to check my PM's with Cyro i think! I'll easy check in a week when i get home. It would certainly explain why i didn't have to change vrin from x46 to at least x48.


----------



## Cyro999

73c max under 100% cpu load is your bad temps need to delid?


----------



## ChaosAD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug2507*
> 
> Was that x264 pass but still crashed? (have you also raised vcore to 1.26v???)
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> I'll go out on a limb here but...
> 
> Dropping vrin and raising vcore will be counter productive unless you're out in the middle of no-mans land. If it does work for you then fantastic and i need to go have a play about with that myself/learn something new!
> Adjusting vrin by .05v is too much for one step, especially when you know you're close to stability.
> x264 isn't the be all/end all for stability, it is however a useful tool for doing the ground work. That's why i strongly suggested using XTU after x264.....Even then i quite openly admit that won't get you P95 stable. (back to the 'whatever floats you're boat' for 'level' of stability)
> 
> Trying to get things done too fast and cutting corners may not achieve the desired outcome....
> 
> Anyway, i'm sure you'll figure things out. I'm just wiping by brow that the chip you got is a good one or i would have felt pretty bad!


It was just a quick test there, as i told you before no stress test mean anything to me since my only concern is to be stable at the mother of all stress tests, 24/7 folding. Then i call it success







More testing to be done, countless bsod to follow









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> 73c max under 100% cpu load is your bad temps need to delid?


If you are reffering to me then i have to point you the first core at 78C, which means if i want to go higher i have to delid, since running 24/7 at 100% load with 80+C is not ideal to me, see i m used to me previous delided 3770K folding at [email protected] at 55C max


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaosAD*
> 
> It was just a quick test there, as i told you before no stress test mean anything to me since my only concern is to be stable at the mother of all stress tests, 24/7 folding. Then i call it success
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More testing to be done, countless bsod to follow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you are reffering to me then i have to point you the first core at 78C, which means if i want to go higher i have to delid, since running 24/7 at 100% load with 80+C is not ideal to me, see i m used to me previous delided 3770K folding at [email protected] at 55C max


Certainly nothing better than folding for stability testing, glad that someone else also thinks the same. And here folks counting passes on x264, xtu and some stupid crappy stability test, lol.


----------



## error-id10t

Didn't we agree XTU stability test (not the bench) is close to useless, almost or similar to AIDA64? It doesn't do anything worthwhile re: stability and unless you've got vcore way higher than needed to pass that XTU it almost guarantees you'll fail BF3/BF4.

x264, the executable provided by the bench is very old, there's been more than +150 revisions to it since but you can easily update it yourself, it raised temps slightly and increased FPS for me.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Didn't we agree XTU stability test (not the bench) is close to useless, almost or similar to AIDA64? It doesn't do anything worthwhile re: stability and unless you've got vcore way higher than needed to pass that XTU it almost guarantees you'll fail BF3/BF4.
> 
> x264, the executable provided by the bench is very old, there's been more than +150 revisions to it since but you can easily update it yourself, it raised temps slightly and increased FPS for me.


It's an each to your own kind of thing. You stress with what you see fit and get stability. My personal choices are x264 and prime95 27.9


----------



## steven88

Has anybody here experience "CPU break in"? In other words...you buy your new CPU, find a stable OC within the first week....then possibly 3-4 weeks later, it becomes unstable and requires more voltage?


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steven88*
> 
> Has anybody here experience "CPU break in"? In other words...you buy your new CPU, find a stable OC within the first week....then possibly 3-4 weeks later, it becomes unstable and requires more voltage?


Some people have over here, as you go through the threads, it is possible. I mainly think that its because of the high temp spikes that causes this of an undelidded processor.

But I personally think that if you've stressed tested the CPU enough to know it being stable at a certain VCore, VRIN, etc, then that certainly shouldn't happen (at least not till a year or so).


----------



## Cyro999

I found it pretty hard to validate stability, a few things are good for hard checking like avx2 linpack for vcore, but it's not practical to run them at high clocks, it usually comes down to a few slight vcore bumps for me over time and then no signs of instability.

Unless you have the same board - same bios version, and a list of settings that you wrote down that you can set after resetting bios to default settings, before you run the same version of the same program etc that you never failed with a lot of runs, and then fail it - you can't really say the chip degraded IMO. I got quite a few freak passes with Haswell like ibt+avx 10xstandard with 1.155vcore when it's not even stable in LoL until a touch past 1.2 on that multi


----------



## Jodiuh

So that x264 loop from pastebin seemed to...well...stop looping after a few hours. IIRC, loop 20 out of 20...is that right? It was under the impression it would run indefinitely.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> So that x264 loop from pastebin seemed to...well...stop looping after a few hours. IIRC, loop 20 out of 20...is that right? It was under the impression it would run indefinitely.


It only loops 20 times. If you want one that can loop indefinitely, I'll work on it. Just gotta get off work.


----------



## error-id10t

1 quicker one and 19 of the heavier ones, yeah.

You can of course change the batch file yourself easily enough and copy/paste another 19 lines if you want.. or just kick it off again as-is.


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> So that x264 loop from pastebin seemed to...well...stop looping after a few hours. IIRC, loop 20 out of 20...is that right? It was under the impression it would run indefinitely.
> 
> 
> 
> It only loops 20 times. If you want one that can loop indefinitely, I'll work on it. Just gotta get off work.
Click to expand...

Wow, repped! THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> 1 quicker one and 19 of the heavier ones, yeah.
> 
> You can of course change the batch file yourself easily enough and copy/paste another 19 lines if you want.. or just kick it off again as-is.


Good idea, but I would mess that up somehow.


----------



## CTM Audi

This is currently my testing method. I run each test separate, then all combined.
x264, Super Pi 32m, Cinebench 11.5, Intel XTU.
First OC attempt just to see how the temps are.
4.2Ghz 1.175V in BIOS, adaptive voltage off, uncore 3500Mhz, using this testing method, 64C load.

NH-D14, ASUS Hero, L315B batch 4770K


----------



## error-id10t

Username: error-id10t
CPU Model: 4770K
Core Multiplier: x43
CPU VID: 1.225v
Vcore: 1.232v
Uncore Multiplier: x43
Uncore Voltage: 1.2v
Cooling Solution: WC
Stability Test: x264 r2358
Ram Speed: 2400Mhz

Ambient: 32degrees for what it's worth, the air from the rad felt nice and cool (read: piss-poor heat transfer from the chip!).



Spoiler: Screenshot!









Spoiler: Logfile



Results for x264.exe r2358
x264 Benchmark: 64-bit
==========================

Pass 1

encoded 11812 frames, 121.82 fps, 7756.68 kb/s

Pass 2

encoded 11812 frames, 19.50 fps, 8001.38 kb/s
encoded 11812 frames, 19.44 fps, 8001.38 kb/s
encoded 11812 frames, 19.54 fps, 8001.43 kb/s
encoded 11812 frames, 19.51 fps, 8001.38 kb/s
encoded 11812 frames, 19.47 fps, 8001.31 kb/s
encoded 11812 frames, 19.47 fps, 8001.32 kb/s
encoded 11812 frames, 19.49 fps, 8001.30 kb/s
encoded 11812 frames, 19.53 fps, 8001.29 kb/s
encoded 11812 frames, 19.54 fps, 8001.38 kb/s
encoded 11812 frames, 19.43 fps, 8001.33 kb/s

System Details

CPU-Z version 1.67.0

Windows Version Microsoft Windows 8.1 (6.3) 64-bit (Build 9600)


----------



## CTM Audi

From the above, I tried 4.5Ghz with up to 1.3V, and keep getting BSODs. The extra 300Mhz shouldn't need an extra .125v. Not sure whats up. Set the ram lower to 1600, cache ratio was still 35 with auto volts (1.025V). Tried increasing the ring voltage to 1.1V, and the CPU input voltage to 1.75 from 1.6. Still BSODs.

So I started over at 4Ghz with adaptive voltage. Left it at auto to get a baseline, and 4Ghz is stable with it only going up to 1.136Vcore (spiked there once, rest of the time was at 1.120V).


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaosAD*
> 
> Need some help here. I dropped x46 down to 1.21v with sucess and didnt tried any lower. So up to x47, but cant make it stable no matter what. Best setting is 1,24vcore/1.91vrin that reached 84% at x264 run 1 pass 2. If i increase/decrease vcore it bsod earlier. If i increase/decrease vrin the same. If i add vring the same. If i add SA/IOA/IOD the same. Any thoughts on this?
> 
> EDIT: Sorry i forgot to mention it, always 124 error code.


Yeah, from your success noted later seems like you have an insane chip.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starmanwarz*
> 
> After a week of non-stop testing I finally managed x46 9 hours XTU stable!!
> 
> Username:starmanwarz
> CPU Model:4770k
> Core Multiplier:46
> CPU VID: 1.29
> Vcore: 1.308 (pic shows 1.296, the test was done when the pic was taken)
> Uncore Multiplier:43
> Uncore Voltage:1.16
> Cooling Solution:Noctua D14
> Stability Test:9h XTU
> Batch Number: L316B315
> Ram Speed: 1600
> 
> 
> 
> *A huge thanks to *Doug2507* who guided me trough this with lots of PM's!!


I will chart in a bit.

Doug, share the tips here for the guide. 

EDIT:
Results charted, picture verification accepted.

BTW thanks for copy-pasting my form, makes things easier.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaosAD*
> 
> Update, had to drop vrin even further at 1.80v since 1.85v crashed. More fine tunning later
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Temps not so great, need to delid ASAP!!!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> Some people have over here, as you go through the threads, it is possible. I mainly think that its because of the high temp spikes that causes this of an undelidded processor.
> 
> But I personally think that if you've stressed tested the CPU enough to know it being stable at a certain VCore, VRIN, etc, then that certainly shouldn't happen (at least not till a year or so).


But we have to be positive it's not due to an unstable overclock not stressed properly at the start.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTM Audi*
> 
> This is currently my testing method. I run each test separate, then all combined.
> x264, Super Pi 32m, Cinebench 11.5, Intel XTU.
> First OC attempt just to see how the temps are.
> 4.2Ghz 1.175V in BIOS, adaptive voltage off, uncore 3500Mhz, using this testing method, 64C load.
> 
> NH-D14, ASUS Hero, L315B batch 4770K


Do I go ahead and chart this?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Username: error-id10t
> CPU Model: 4770K
> Core Multiplier: x43
> CPU VID: 1.225v
> Vcore: 1.232v
> Uncore Multiplier: x43
> Uncore Voltage: 1.2v
> Cooling Solution: WC
> Stability Test: x264 r2358
> Ram Speed: 2400Mhz
> 
> Ambient: 32degrees for what it's worth, the air from the rad felt nice and cool (read: piss-poor heat transfer from the chip!).
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Screenshot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Logfile
> 
> 
> 
> Results for x264.exe r2358
> x264 Benchmark: 64-bit
> ==========================
> 
> Pass 1
> 
> encoded 11812 frames, 121.82 fps, 7756.68 kb/s
> 
> Pass 2
> 
> encoded 11812 frames, 19.50 fps, 8001.38 kb/s
> encoded 11812 frames, 19.44 fps, 8001.38 kb/s
> encoded 11812 frames, 19.54 fps, 8001.43 kb/s
> encoded 11812 frames, 19.51 fps, 8001.38 kb/s
> encoded 11812 frames, 19.47 fps, 8001.31 kb/s
> encoded 11812 frames, 19.47 fps, 8001.32 kb/s
> encoded 11812 frames, 19.49 fps, 8001.30 kb/s
> encoded 11812 frames, 19.53 fps, 8001.29 kb/s
> encoded 11812 frames, 19.54 fps, 8001.38 kb/s
> encoded 11812 frames, 19.43 fps, 8001.33 kb/s
> 
> System Details
> 
> CPU-Z version 1.67.0
> 
> Windows Version Microsoft Windows 8.1 (6.3) 64-bit (Build 9600)


I'll chart this in just a bit. Grats.

EDIT:
Results charted, picture verification accepted.

BTW thanks for copy-pasting my form, makes things easier.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTM Audi*
> 
> From the above, I tried 4.5Ghz with up to 1.3V, and keep getting BSODs. The extra 300Mhz shouldn't need an extra .125v. Not sure whats up. Set the ram lower to 1600, cache ratio was still 35 with auto volts (1.025V). Tried increasing the ring voltage to 1.1V, and the CPU input voltage to 1.75 from 1.6. Still BSODs.
> 
> So I started over at 4Ghz with adaptive voltage. Left it at auto to get a baseline, and 4Ghz is stable with it only going up to 1.136Vcore (spiked there once, rest of the time was at 1.120V).
> 
> 
> From the above as in you plugged the other guy's settings in or...? If so, then don't expect that to work, Haswells vary a lot in what they can do.
> 
> Personally I'm sitting on 1.35v on x45. That's rock solid. Try for x46? I did from 1.35v to 1.5v. Bsods all day every day. I managed to staballize (holy crap I can't spell...) so that it takes 5 hours to Bsod doing chess, but that's not stable enough for me.


----------



## CTM Audi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Do I go ahead and chart this?


No that's ok, still working on it. That was just a first attempt.

Seems I have a bad sample though. Really sucks because I had a 2500K running 5Ghz daily with 1.42v. Sold it to get a 4820K + X79 combo, which turned out to be a dud and could only do 4.6 without insane voltage. So I took that back today, paid an extra $15 + 2 hours of driving to get this 4770K + Hero.

Even the auto OC to 4.6Ghz wont pass a Cinebench run without a BSOD. It had set 1.35 Vcore, 1.22 Vring, 46x100 CPU, 35x100 cache, and CPU Input Voltage to 1.9V. Trying the 4.4Ghz setting and it set the Vcore to adaptive which got up to 1.36V during Cinebench, 1.2 Vring, and CPU Input Voltage to 1.8V. Just during Cinebench it hit 83C.

Doesn't seem like this is even worth delidding. Probably have to sell for a loss and try my luck again on another.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTM Audi*
> 
> No that's ok, still working on it. That was just a first attempt.
> 
> Seems I have a bad sample though. Really sucks because I had a 2500K running 5Ghz daily with 1.42v. Sold it to get a 4820K + X79 combo, which turned out to be a dud and could only do 4.6 without insane voltage. So I took that back today, paid an extra $15 + 2 hours of driving to get this 4770K + Hero.
> 
> Even the auto OC to 4.6Ghz wont pass a Cinebench run without a BSOD. It had set 1.35 Vcore, 1.22 Vring, 46x100 CPU, 35x100 cache, and CPU Input Voltage to 1.9V. Trying the 4.4Ghz setting and it set the Vcore to adaptive which got up to 1.36V during Cinebench, 1.2 Vring, and CPU Input Voltage to 1.8V. Just during Cinebench it hit 83C.
> 
> Doesn't seem like this is even worth delidding. Probably have to sell for a loss and try my luck again on another.


On the bright side, 4.5ghz will equal or maybe even slightly beat your Sandy due to IPC improvements. All you have to do is nail down 4.5ghz. It took me 1.35v and my CPU is average.

Not quite sure how you are getting 83C on Cinebench with that cooler. I'm on air and I hit 72C peak temp at x264 stress after 20 passes.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Wow, repped! THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!
> Good idea, but I would mess that up somehow.


I'm really tired and can't think straight after working 16 hours. However, I did make one that loops 50 times instead of 20. Just let me know if you want it. Or if anyone else wants it for that matter.


----------



## CTM Audi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> On the bright side, 4.5ghz will equal or maybe even slightly beat your Sandy due to IPC improvements. All you have to do is nail down 4.5ghz. It took me 1.35v and my CPU is average.
> 
> Not quite sure how you are getting 83C on Cinebench with that cooler. I'm on air and I hit 72C peak temp at x264 stress after 20 passes.


Problem is I didn't drop $300 to get a side grade









I don't get what is going on with the adaptive voltage.

I have Vcore and Cache voltage set to adaptive. I then set the offset of each to "+". This BIOS you can add offset for regular voltage and turbo voltage. So I tried adding .1V to each one at a time. The CPU Vcore doesn't change at all in the OS. Keeps staying at 1.12V when loaded.

The cache voltage is adjusting though, I added .05V to the regular offset, not the turbo as turbo didn't seem to effect it.

In ASUS AI Suite 3, it shows the cache voltage adjustments as they should be. However, the CPU voltage says the offset is set to "-" .04v, and the OC voltage is 1.140v, so its getting a total 1.1V. If I adjust it using that software, then it changes fine. The BIOS adjustments don't seem to be changing it though.


----------



## Doug2507

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Didn't we agree XTU stability test (not the bench) is close to useless.


You might have found that for yourself but i've not once been able to pass XTU bench with a dropped core and go on to pass XTU stress. I can however have a clean run with bench and still require a little tweaking for stress.

Anyway, i'm getting fed up talking about it now. Each to their own!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Doug, share the tips here for the guide.


Don't want to stand on your toes! Don't think there's much left that i haven't posted already at some point! I'll PM you later on and you can decide if you want to add anything to the guide. FYI, from all the reading up i did before/when i was starting, page 1 of this thread was by far the most helpful.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTM Audi*
> 
> Problem is I didn't drop $300 to get a side grade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't get what is going on with the adaptive voltage.
> 
> I have Vcore and Cache voltage set to adaptive. I then set the offset of each to "+". This BIOS you can add offset for regular voltage and turbo voltage. So I tried adding .1V to each one at a time. The CPU Vcore doesn't change at all in the OS. Keeps staying at 1.12V when loaded.
> 
> The cache voltage is adjusting though, I added .05V to the regular offset, not the turbo as turbo didn't seem to effect it.
> 
> In ASUS AI Suite 3, it shows the cache voltage adjustments as they should be. However, the CPU voltage says the offset is set to "-" .04v, and the OC voltage is 1.140v, so its getting a total 1.1V. If I adjust it using that software, then it changes fine. The BIOS adjustments don't seem to be changing it though.


Do you have the option to set Offset instead of Adaptive? Because the offset voltage you are putting in the BIOS probably only applies if you are in Offset mode. Adaptive is basically the same as Auto, so the offset wouldn't be applied. There should be three modes for voltage - manual, adaptive, and offset (and maybe Auto) but I don't know about your board's BIOS.


----------



## CTM Audi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Do you have the option to set Offset instead of Adaptive? Because the offset voltage you are putting in the BIOS probably only applies if you are in Offset mode. Adaptive is basically the same as Auto, so the offset wouldn't be applied. There should be three modes for voltage - manual, adaptive, and offset (and maybe Auto) but I don't know about your board's BIOS.


Thinking AI Suite was causing my problem. Stopped using it, and now with adaptive set to "+" on the turbo voltage, it increases as it should.

Both adaptive and offset have offset values. Offset adjusts the vcore when in a lower power state as well, adaptive only adjusts vcore when at Turbo/Overclock speeds.

So with adaptive, my default VID is 1.147V. With .075V added, I get a VID of 1.226V, and with LLC becomes a real Vcore of 1.248V.

So with that figured out, and 4.3Ghz passing what I would call stable @ 71C, Im off to bed now. Will finish it up tomorrow, and hopefully be able to get at least 4.6Ghz.


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Wow, repped! THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!
> Good idea, but I would mess that up somehow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really tired and can't think straight after working 16 hours. However, I did make one that loops 50 times instead of 20. Just let me know if you want it. Or if anyone else wants it for that matter.
Click to expand...

I'll take whatever you got whenever you get a chance. Thanks again!


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> I'll take whatever you got whenever you get a chance. Thanks again!


Just open this is notepad and then "save as" and click save as all types and click the file name and put .bat at the end!

bench_script.txt 27k .txt file


----------



## Jodiuh

Unicorns!


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> From the above, I tried 4.5Ghz with up to 1.3V, and keep getting BSODs. The extra 300Mhz shouldn't need an extra .125v.


Thats pretty good man. 200mhz for 0.125v when you've hit soft voltage wall is pretty normal. Also, you're only increasing vcore, which is far from optimal


----------



## darkadi

I've just put all 4 runs into the constant loop.
If you think that's enough, just close the window.









bench_script.zip 3k .zip file


----------



## starmanwarz

I played BF3 for a couple of hours, no BSOD's, I think my OC is stable









In other news my [email protected] almost tripled my FPS compared to my [email protected]!









Can't wait to get a new GPU


----------



## Doug2507

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starmanwarz*
> 
> I played BF3 for a couple of hours, no BSOD's, I think my OC is stable


----------



## Jason7890

Hi all,reached my final overclock that my motherboard will allow,tried all tweakable settings in different increments following the guides and info in this thread but no amount of tweaking can get further with stability even though my chip has more potential i'm sure.May buy an Asus Impact after xmas









My settings now are:
CPU Multi-x46
BCLK-100.4
CPU Vcore-1.230v
Cache Multi-x46
Cache Voltage-1.300v
R.A.M-2133mhz
R.A.M Voltage-1.500v
Spread Spectrum-Disabled
LLC-Level 1
All other settings at auto.
Max temp reached so far 66C.

Darkwizzie could you update me on the chart please and remove 4.8ghz settings.Thankyou
*Forgot input voltage.1.840v


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Welcome to the Haswell familly, lol.
> Mind showing me what teminology is tripping you up? I'll add it to my guide.
> This is also my first build. So imagine the confusion.


It wasn't so much that the Asrock terminology differed that much from what you had in the OP. It was more of just learning the settings to adjust. The cache ratio and voltage is completely new to me so I had to get an understanding of what that does. I pretty much got the hang of everything now though. Now it's just playing with the settings until I can narrow down the overclocks. I've had pretty good luck so far I think though. I've gotten up to 4.2ghz at 1.16v with a max temp of 71 after ten runs of IBT using a Corsair h55


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jason7890*
> 
> Hi all,reached my final overclock that my motherboard will allow,tried all tweakable settings in different increments following the guides and info in this thread but no amount of tweaking can get further with stability even though my chip has more potential i'm sure.May buy an Asus Impact after xmas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My settings now are:
> CPU Multi-x46
> BCLK-100.4
> CPU Vcore-1.230v
> Cache Multi-x46
> Cache Voltage-1.300v
> R.A.M-2133mhz
> R.A.M Voltage-1.500v
> Spread Spectrum-Disabled
> LLC-Level 1
> All other settings at auto.
> Max temp reached so far 66C.
> 
> Darkwizzie could you update me on the chart please and remove 4.8ghz settings.Thankyou
> *Forgot input voltage.1.840v


Alright, you will be updated.

Thanks for the update.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morencyam*
> 
> It wasn't so much that the Asrock terminology differed that much from what you had in the OP. It was more of just learning the settings to adjust. The cache ratio and voltage is completely new to me so I had to get an understanding of what that does. I pretty much got the hang of everything now though. Now it's just playing with the settings until I can narrow down the overclocks. I've had pretty good luck so far I think though. I've gotten up to 4.2ghz at 1.16v with a max temp of 71 after ten runs of IBT using a Corsair h55


Ahh, I see.


----------



## Menphisto

Which program can i use instead of cpu-z to show CPU frequency?


----------



## Cyro999

hwinfo


----------



## Doug2507

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTM Audi*
> 
> Even the auto OC to 4.6Ghz wont pass a Cinebench run without a BSOD. It had set 1.35 Vcore, 1.22 Vring, 46x100 CPU, 35x100 cache, and CPU Input Voltage to 1.9V. Trying the 4.4Ghz setting and it set the Vcore to adaptive which got up to 1.36V during Cinebench, 1.2 Vring, and CPU Input Voltage to 1.8V. Just during Cinebench it hit 83C.
> quote]
> 
> Just a suggestion, might be beneficial to change uncore to x34 instead of x35 and drop the vring down a little....


----------



## Menphisto

When i set my RAM to 1866 MHz instead of 1600, will it cause instability or lower the CPU overclock performance?


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menphisto*
> 
> When i set my RAM to 1866 MHz instead of 1600, will it cause instability or lower the CPU overclock performance?


Well not necessarily, you should be good till 2133Mhz.


----------



## CTM Audi

Adaptive seems to work a lot better then manual, for temps and stability. Manual for 4.4 needed over 1.3V under load. Adaptive, and Im stable at 1.264V.

Also changed my stress test a bit. I run the looped X264, when the second pass starts, I start running some Memtest HCI instances to get memory usage up for testing IMC stability.

Once those are going, I start Intel XTU on a 30min test. Once XTU is done, I close the rest and call it good.

X264 can hit 100% load, but doesn't stay there, and is usually around 85%. So running XTU at the same time keeps the CPU at 100%, while the memtest keeps ram usage up.

4.4Ghz with adaptive set to + .1v, I get a VID of 1.250v, 1.264Vcore. Hit 73C max with my test.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTM Audi*
> 
> Adaptive seems to work a lot better then manual, for temps and stability. Manual for 4.4 needed over 1.3V under load. Adaptive, and Im stable at 1.264V.
> 
> Also changed my stress test a bit. I run the looped X264, when the second pass starts, I start running some Memtest HCI instances to get memory usage up for testing IMC stability.
> 
> Once those are going, I start Intel XTU on a 30min test. Once XTU is done, I close the rest and call it good.
> 
> X264 can hit 100% load, but doesn't stay there, and is usually around 85%. So running XTU at the same time keeps the CPU at 100%, while the memtest keeps ram usage up.
> 
> 4.4Ghz with adaptive set to + .1v, I get a VID of 1.250v, 1.264Vcore. Hit 73C max with my test.


Adaptive will be better during normal usage. Stability testing is a different matter. During stress/stability testing, the CPU will request, and get more voltage than what is actually needed - effectively making stressing fairly dangerous. I don't readily have a link to back this up with, but a search on Haswell guides will support this....


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menphisto*
> 
> When i set my RAM to 1866 MHz instead of 1600, will it cause instability or lower the CPU overclock performance?


No, it will not reduce your OC performance. While finding your max OC, a lower RAM frequency will help out. Once you find an OC for your CPU that you're comfortable with, go ahead and start working on the RAM, but keep in mind that you may end up needing to adjust the VRIN voltage at some point - depending on how high you take the RAM. When I brought my RAM back to its XMP profile of 2133mhz, I found that I had to boost the VRIN by about .005-.01v to stay completely stable. This may or may not be the same for you, but it's something to keep in mind....


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTM Audi*
> 
> Adaptive seems to work a lot better then manual, for temps and stability. Manual for 4.4 needed over 1.3V under load. Adaptive, and Im stable at 1.264V.
> 
> Also changed my stress test a bit. I run the looped X264, when the second pass starts, I start running some Memtest HCI instances to get memory usage up for testing IMC stability.
> 
> Once those are going, I start Intel XTU on a 30min test. Once XTU is done, I close the rest and call it good.
> 
> X264 can hit 100% load, but doesn't stay there, and is usually around 85%. So running XTU at the same time keeps the CPU at 100%, while the memtest keeps ram usage up.
> 
> 4.4Ghz with adaptive set to + .1v, I get a VID of 1.250v, 1.264Vcore. Hit 73C max with my test.


This is highly interesting. I'm scared of trying it out with the stock cooler and a 4.2Ghz OC.


----------



## Menphisto

So should i overclock my memory or leave it @ 1600 MHz . My stabile settings @4,6 GHz are made @ 1600 MHz RAM .


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menphisto*
> 
> So should i overclock my memory or leave it @ 1600 MHz . My stabile settings @4,6 GHz are made @ 1600 MHz RAM .


Go ahead and OC the RAM if you're "done" with the CPU. I had mine at 1333 while OC'ing the CPU, then once I got that stable, I went back to the 2133 that my RAM was designed to run at.


----------



## Menphisto

I must buy New RAM anyways so should i pick 1600mhz or 1866?


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menphisto*
> 
> I must buy New RAM anyways so should i pick 1600mhz or 1866?


Most people will say that "you won't notice any differences outside of benchmarks", but I personally like to go with the higher frequency. I notice that my webpages load a bit quicker, as well as games playing smoother. To be honest, if I could afford 3000mhz RAM, I would be running 16gb of it...









1866 is a good frequency, I noticed that my PC was still pretty quick while at that setting. Out of curiosity, is there a particular RAM kit that you're looking at?

EDIT: I have 2 of these kits: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231689


----------



## Menphisto

I m looking at Corsair vengeance pro blue memory, because my PC case is modded in a blue colour theme


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menphisto*
> 
> I must buy New RAM anyways so should i pick 1600mhz or 1866?


Anandtech did a big mem speed/timings review on Haswell a few weeks ago. I think they recommended 1866 CL9 as the sweet spot for price/performance.

Here's what they said:
Quote:


> For discrete GPU users, recommending any kit over another is a tough call. In light of daily workloads, a good DDR3-1866 C9 MHz kit will hit the curve on the right spot to remain cost effective. Users with a few extra dollars in their back pocket might look towards 2133 C9/2400 C10, which moves a little up the curve and has the potential should a game come out that is heavily memory dependent. Ultimately the same advice also applies to multi-GPU users as well as IGP: avoid 1600 MHz and below


http://www.anandtech.com/show/7364/memory-scaling-on-haswell/10


----------



## Menphisto

Or ddr3 1600mhz cl8 ?







looks good for gaming in the Benchmarks and i dont habe to adjust something on the CPU.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menphisto*
> 
> Or ddr3 1600mhz cl8 ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looks good for gaming in the Benchmarks and i dont habe to adjust something on the CPU.


That's what I'm getting when I upgrade my ram. Just can't decide between two kits. There is a crucial kit that is 1.35v and is 1600 at cl8..... mmmmm


----------



## BoredErica

I took my 1866 10-11-10 ram to 2133 10-11-10. Any tighter timings and it won't boot. Any higher frequency and stability is not guarenteed with 1.65v.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> This is highly interesting. I'm scared of trying it out with the stock cooler and a 4.2Ghz OC.


lol, well you should be. I did few tests earlier @ stock with the stock cooler to see how crap mine was and found this.

Folding, x264 v5 bench, Cinebench and XTU stress test were between 83-86 degrees (this was with the side windows open, if I closed the side windows and let the programs just run, I'm not sure if the temps would go up).

While XTU bench, Prime 27.9, IBT 2.54, AIDA64 and OCCT 4.4 are >100 degrees. Who knows what temps they would've reached because of course that's where it throttles you down.


----------



## BoredErica

Just stay off synthetics, eye the temps and you'll be fine. It's not going to shift from 70C to 100+C in the space of one second.

But you know, if you run Linpack and walk off to take a nap that might be costly nap.


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Just stay off synthetics, eye the temps and you'll be fine. It's not going to shift from 70C to 100+C in the space of one second.
> 
> But you know, if you run Linpack and walk off to take a nap that might be costly nap.


I like that idea. I see 20C higher temps in P95 27.9 vs x264. So maybe I'll stick w/ x264 and Valley.

But in your opinion DW, what would be the 2 best apps for 2D and 3D?


----------



## boomshard

Hey guys,

Just picked up a new i5-4670k and it looks like I might've gotten pretty lucky with this chip. I loaded up UEFI defaults, set core multiplier to 46, core voltage to 1.20v, and left the rest on auto (although my RAM is only ddr3 1600). Miraculously, I was able to boot into windows and run IBT on High without any errors or blue screens.

I'm very excited about this, but now I'm wondering if maybe I should upgrade my cooling solution to get the most out of this chip. During my testing I hit 91C on one of my cores at one point. I'm using a CM Hyper 212 EVO. Are there any tweaks I could do to get the temps down? I'm not sure what temps I should be shooting for exactly, but I read on overclockers.com that it'd be wise to stay under 85C.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boomshard*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> Just picked up a new i5-4670k and it looks like I might've gotten pretty lucky with this chip. I loaded up UEFI defaults, set core multiplier to 46, core voltage to 1.20v, and left the rest on auto (although my RAM is only ddr3 1600). Miraculously, I was able to boot into windows and run IBT on High without any errors or blue screens.
> 
> I'm very excited about this, but now I'm wondering if maybe I should upgrade my cooling solution to get the most out of this chip. During my testing I hit 91C on one of my cores at one point. I'm using a CM Hyper 212 EVO. Are there any tweaks I could do to get the temps down? I'm not sure what temps I should be shooting for exactly, but I read on overclockers.com that it'd be wise to stay under 85C.


That tweak is called not using IBT. If you stress with x264, XTU, 27.9 Prime, etc temps will lower. 95C and under is just fine for stress testing. For normal operation 85C is the ideal range, above might not be good for normal use but I can't say there is evidence it will lead to problems later as there isn't evidence of that yet.

IMo first step run a less hot stress test.

THEN, if you're still thermally limited then get a better cooling solution.

Grats on the chip, you win some and you lose some, looks like you won this one.

BTW welcome to the forum, consider posting your computer specs in your siggy like mine so others can reference it real quickly.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> I like that idea. I see 20C higher temps in P95 27.9 vs x264. So maybe I'll stick w/ x264 and Valley.
> 
> But in your opinion DW, what would be the 2 best apps for 2D and 3D?


For 2d and 3d what? Graphic stressing you mean?


----------



## CTM Audi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Adaptive will be better during normal usage. Stability testing is a different matter. During stress/stability testing, the CPU will request, and get more voltage than what is actually needed - effectively making stressing fairly dangerous. I don't readily have a link to back this up with, but a search on Haswell guides will support this....


It will request more voltage when the AVX instruction set is called for. That's why and stress test with AVX is so much hotter then other stress tests.

That's also why Im using adaptive. With stress tests like x264 and XTU that don't use AVX, I can still cause a higher stress level then Ill ever see in day to day use. And not have to worry about voltage and temps spiking.


----------



## boomshard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> That tweak is called not using IBT. If you stress with x264, XTU, 27.9 Prime, etc temps will lower. 95C and under is just fine for stress testing. For normal operation 85C is the ideal range, above might not be good for normal use but I can't say there is evidence it will lead to problems later as there isn't evidence of that yet.
> 
> IMo first step run a less hot stress test.
> THEN, if you're still thermally limited then get a better cooling solution.
> Grats on the chip, you win some and you lose some, looks like you won this one.
> 
> BTW welcome to the forum, consider posting your computer specs in your siggy like mine so others can reference it real quickly.
> 
> For 2d and 3d what? Graphic stressing you mean?


Thanks for the advice. I actually tried using AIDA64 instead and my temps never went over 66C, but I got a blue screen after about 5 minutes of testing, so I'm going to try some of your suggestions from the guide. I'll update my sig and keep you guys posted with the results.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boomshard*
> 
> Thanks for the advice. I actually tried using AIDA64 instead and my temps never went over 66C, but I got a blue screen after about 5 minutes of testing, so I'm going to try some of your suggestions from the guide. I'll update my sig and keep you guys posted with the results.


Right now x264 is the rave on this thread because Totum made a script allowing x264 bench to stress the computer for 20 times straight. The temps of x264 is basically worst case scenario of a real world workload. If you get say, 70C there, you will pretty much never go above 70C when you use your computer, whether it's for folding, chess, rendering, or whatnot.

Make sure you're ironing out the stability. You don't have to do x264 but from what I've seen a 20pass success basically means you won't Bsod at all. That way, you're not surprised to see a Bsod when you thought you were stable (which psychologically screws with people I think, even though the amount of time spent tweaking would be the same).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTM Audi*
> 
> It will request more voltage when the AVX instruction set is called for. That's why and stress test with AVX is so much hotter then other stress tests.
> 
> That's also why Im using adaptive. With stress tests like x264 and XTU that don't use AVX, I can still cause a higher stress level then Ill ever see in day to day use. And not have to worry about voltage and temps spiking.


I think with Totum's new script, a 20 pass x264 success should be automatically be considered a functionally stable CPU.


----------



## boomshard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Right now x264 is the rave on this thread because Totum made a script allowing x264 bench to stress the computer for 20 times straight. The temps of x264 is basically worst case scenario of a real world workload. If you get say, 70C there, you will pretty much never go above 70C when you use your computer, whether it's for folding, chess, rendering, or whatnot.
> 
> Make sure you're ironing out the stability. You don't have to do x264 but from what I've seen a 20pass success basically means you won't Bsod at all. That way, you're not surprised to see a Bsod when you thought you were stable (which psychologically screws with people I think, even though the amount of time spent tweaking would be the same).
> 
> I think with Totum's new script, a 20 pass x264 success should be automatically be considered a functionally stable CPU.


Is the script all I have to run or is there another program associated with it? Can I find it in the thread somewhere? I don't remember seeing that listed in your stability section of the guide.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boomshard*
> 
> Is the script all I have to run or is there another program associated with it? Can I find it in the thread somewhere? I don't remember seeing that listed in your stability section of the guide.


It's there now, it recently just got added because the script recently got released.

http://pastebin.com/zhhQuUV3

BTW here is the download link of the x264 bench

http://www.techarp.com/showarticle.aspx?artno=520

It will probably ask for AViSynth, an easy and quick download and install. Small file this one, no worries.

All you have to do is to save the txt file as a bat and replace your bat script that came with the x264 download. Now the test will loop until it's done 20 passes. There is a crazy 50 loop version a few pages ago but I find that excessive.


----------



## boomshard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> It's there now, it recently just got added because the script recently got released.
> 
> http://pastebin.com/zhhQuUV3
> 
> BTW here is the download link of the x264 bench
> http://www.techarp.com/showarticle.aspx?artno=520
> 
> It will probably ask for AViSynth, an easy and quick download and install. Small file this one, no worries.
> 
> All you have to do is to save the txt file as a bat and replace your bat script that came with the x264 download. Now the test will loop until it's done 20 passes. There is a crazy 50 loop version a few pages ago but I find that excessive.


I found x264 just after I posted, but hadn't found the script yet. Thank you for the help! I'm off to test







.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boomshard*
> 
> I found x264 just after I posted, but hadn't found the script yet. Thank you for the help! I'm off to test
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Alright good luck.

Don't forget, now you're on x264 the benefit is you now have more thermal headroom. And you can stress on adaptive, as this is a nonsynthetic.

Looking forward to charting your result when you've achieved your final overclock eventually.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Right now x264 is the rave on this thread because Totum made a script allowing x264 bench to stress the computer for 20 times straight. The temps of x264 is basically worst case scenario of a real world workload. If you get say, 70C there, you will pretty much never go above 70C when you use your computer, whether it's for folding, chess, rendering, or whatnot.
> 
> Make sure you're ironing out the stability. You don't have to do x264 but from what I've seen a 20pass success basically means you won't Bsod at all. That way, you're not surprised to see a Bsod when you thought you were stable (which psychologically screws with people I think, even though the amount of time spent tweaking would be the same).
> 
> I think with Totum's new script, a 20 pass x264 success should be automatically be considered a functionally stable CPU.


I made one that loops 50 times for those who are crazy.


----------



## CTM Audi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I think with Totum's new script, a 20 pass x264 success should be automatically be considered a functionally stable CPU.


I personally wouldn't call a test that doesn't stay at 100% fully stable. No harm in adding XTU at the same time to ensure it stays at 100%, and running some memtest for testing memory and IMC at the same time. Its about as stressful a test can be without running AVX.

Now at 4.5Ghz on air without a delid, and just starting to hit 80C.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I made one that loops 50 times for those who are crazy.


ur crazy









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTM Audi*
> 
> I personally wouldn't call a test that doesn't stay at 100% fully stable. No harm in adding XTU at the same time to ensure it stays at 100%, and running some memtest for testing memory and IMC at the same time. Its about as stressful a test can be without running AVX.
> 
> Now at 4.5Ghz on air without a delid, and just starting to hit 80C.


I believe x264 runs 100% for me. It crashes faster than Stockfish (chess) and that uses 100% and with both I can barely do anything on the computer while it's running.


----------



## error-id10t

No, for me it doesn't stay at 100%, not even at 99% but bare in mind I'm using different version from you guys.

For example pass1 ranges from 91% to 99% depending on the thread. Pass2 onwards I can even see some threads down at 48% while others are 100%, they of course keep changing all the time. That 48% one second may be 100% the next.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> No, for me it doesn't stay at 100%, not even at 99% but bare in mind I'm using different version from you guys.
> 
> For example pass1 ranges from 91% to 99% depending on the thread. Pass2 onwards I can even see some threads down at 48% while others are 100%, they of course keep changing all the time. That 48% one second may be 100% the next.


I just looked at pass 2 for the first 15 seconds, it varied from 95-100%.

Doesn't concern me that much though. I know I did tests and those tests showed x264 to bsod me much faster than Stockfish. And after chaning the settings so it was just enough to pass 2-3 passes of x264 at most ( before the loop script existed ) let me game for hours without seeing blue. If you pass all 20 passes and you still bsod on normal usage, then I'm very interested in your situation. Otherwise I think my opinion is valid.


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I took my 1866 10-11-10 ram to 2133 10-11-10. Any tighter timings and it won't boot. Any higher frequency and stability is not guarenteed with 1.65v.


It mostly depends on the sticks bro, along with the chip. I'm running your timings at 2250Mhz.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> It mostly depends on the sticks bro, along with the chip. I'm running your timings at 2250Mhz.


My G. Skill is running at 2133 @ 9-11-11-31, and does 2200 and 2400 with the same timings - it just needs more power at 2400...


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I just looked at pass 2 for the first 15 seconds, it varied from 95-100%.
> 
> Doesn't concern me that much though. I know I did tests and those tests showed x264 to bsod me much faster than Stockfish. And after chaning the settings so it was just enough to pass 2-3 passes of x264 at most ( before the loop script existed ) let me game for hours without seeing blue. If you pass all 20 passes and you still bsod on normal usage, then I'm very interested in your situation. Otherwise I think my opinion is valid.


I think it's fine, it just doesn't use 100% all the time.. I'm now waiting for BF4 to see how that behaves though I'm already stable according to it's BETA and never tried lowering vcore for my x264 run. Just tuned in the cache and VCCIN.


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> My G. Skill is running at 2133 @ 9-11-11-31, and does 2200 and 2400 with the same timings - it just needs more power at 2400...


Decent sticks man, I'm still pretesting the best memory speed for a specific CPU OC. Can run them @ 2800Mhz, but they're not always stable.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> Decent sticks man, I'm still pretesting the best memory speed for a specific CPU OC. Can run them @ 2800Mhz, but they're not always stable.


Pretty decent kit, especially when you can get them on sale from newegg for $65 - 2133 cas9 is their XMP profile....


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> It mostly depends on the sticks bro, along with the chip. I'm running your timings at 2250Mhz.


With 1866 rated?

What voltage?

And I was just listing my results, I didn't really gun for any higher overclock on my ram.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> My G. Skill is running at 2133 @ 9-11-11-31, and does 2200 and 2400 with the same timings - it just needs more power at 2400...


What voltages?


----------



## tomxlr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I took my 1866 10-11-10 ram to 2133 10-11-10. Any tighter timings and it won't boot. Any higher frequency and stability is not guarenteed with 1.65v.


I asked at the OCN memory forum and got some very helpful advice on overclocking my specific memory. For anyone who doesn't know where to start, I recommend you head on over there. Here's a link to what I went through going from zero knowledge / never attempting to getting a half decent result.
overclocking Corsair Vengeance Pro 1866MHz


----------



## holyking

hi guys. I am currently running my 4.7ghz 4770k with [email protected], vrin @1.15v. uncore 42.
I am trying to got to 4.9ghz. My pc boots to window @ vcore 1.27 and V 1.15 or v1.2. I tried vcore from 1.27-1.30 they all crash.
I am wonder on air what is safe voltage in vrin, or any of you running at 4.9ghz. what is the setting? thank you


----------



## Doug2507

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *holyking*
> 
> hi guys. I am currently running my 4.7ghz 4770k with [email protected], vrin @1.15v. uncore 42.
> I am trying to got to 4.9ghz. My pc boots to window @ vcore 1.27 and V 1.15 or v1.2. I tried vcore from 1.27-1.30 they all crash.
> I am wonder on air what is safe voltage in vrin, or any of you running at 4.9ghz. what is the setting? thank you


I'd try 4.8ghz 1st! Primarily to check temps as you're on air but it's also easier to move up one step at a time. It'll also give you an idea of how the chip scales and a better rough idea of what core voltage it may take for the next multi up. Presume 1.15v vrin is actually vring? Go back to page 1, follow the guide, drop uncore and ram down then go for 4.8ghz. If you try to do more than one thing at once, or put another way, trying to O/C one thing without eliminating everything else, there's a fair chance you'll end up not knowing what's going on.

The only two voltages you'll need to play with are vcore and vrin (input voltage). (maybe not strictly true but we can worry about that later if need be). If you're stable at 4.7ghz, change the multi to x48 without doing anything else and run it. It should BSOD quite quickly.

I'd be inclined to test by bumping vrin in very small amounts at a time (.025v max, preferably .01v but will take longer) to a pre-determined level so you don't raise it too high. I wouldn't expect any need to go past 2.0-2.05vrin at the very most. Depends on what you've got it set at right now but i think anything more than +.2v total from where you are now would be going to far. Cyro feel free to chip in!

If it's still not stable by then, drop vrin back down, increase vcore by .005v and try again. I'm fairly certain that this will get you stable at near enough the lowest vcore/vrin needed for that multi. It's worked pretty well for me and now a couple of others as well, hopefully it should work for you as well!

I personally use x264 and XTU Bench/Stress to help O/C, others have successfully used other stress/stabliity testers. You might have a system that works for you already but have a read through the thread as there's a few good suggestions.









The thread seems to be steadily building up with people with experience so i'm sure there'll be some other suggestions/pointers floating about!

[email protected] is already an awesome O/C so congrats and from the looks of things it's still got potential yet!









*EDIT - With regards to safe voltages, there's quite a few suggestions on the net as to what may be safe for Haswell. I don't think anything's really been established/set in stone yet so maybe worth doing a bit of research, read various threads/forums and decide what you'd be comfortable with. I've set limits for myself of 1.45vcore, 1.4vring and 2.2vrin (on water) and if it goes up in smoke at some point then i've only got myself to blame. Also be aware, as you probably are already, that increasing voltage will more than likely reduce the lifespan of the chip. Putting a time frame on that is anyones guess. One thing i do know is the cooler you can keep the chip the better. I wasn't restricted by temps on air/delid but water keeps everything just that bit cooler!


----------



## Clexzor

Best ram for the price is by far the over looked Team extreme 2600/2666 which is capable of 3000mhz

currently running mine on my 4770k 2933 1t 12-14-14 only cost 99$ a set







compares to my gskill set 2933 which is 300 lol


----------



## Gomi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clexzor*
> 
> Best ram for the price is by far the over looked Team extreme 2600/2666 which is capable of 3000mhz
> 
> currently running mine on my 4770k 2933 1t 12-14-14 only cost 99$ a set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> compares to my gskill set 2933 which is 300 lol


Just a fair warning about the Team Xtreem 2600 CL 10 - I had nothing but trouble with mine, even XMP settings are unstable - There is even an entire thread about those over at Overclockers.co.uk where 8-Pack is giving support for owners.

This is even with CPU on default settings. I had CoolhandLuke help me with mine and got them stable through some work, but MaxxMEM is not showing speed/latency that I like.

I swapped my own out with some G.Skill 2400Mhz CL9 - Which are rock-stable.


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> With 1866 rated?
> What voltage?
> And I was just listing my results, I didn't really gun for any higher overclock on my ram.
> 
> What voltages?


1.675V @ 2800Mhz
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Pretty decent kit, especially when you can get them on sale from newegg for $65 - 2133 cas9 is their XMP profile....


Yea man, I got this kit way back in the first quarter of 2012 and it turns out that it came with Hynix CFRs. These are the sticks:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231517

I can easily run them at 12-14-13-23 1T, keeping in mind that they're 4-dims. Now days the newer MFRs are in the tridents.


----------



## otl

Why do this happens @ stock? Pass 6 of 20...Is anyone else experiencing the same?


----------



## boomshard

So I've passed 20 runs of x264 with the following settings:

CPU Multiplier: 46
Cache Multiplier: 34
RAM: XMP Profile enabled, 9-9-9-24 @ 1600MHz
Vcore: 1.22v

My highest temps recorded were 68C. Everything else is at auto. I'm going to try another test at 1.215v to see if I'm stable there, then I'll try moving the Cache Multiplier up closer to the CPU. What voltage should I start at when I begin moving the Cache Multiplier?

Also, I'm using a Hyper 212 Evo right now. I'm debating possibly upgrading to a better cooler, but I'm not sure what to get. I was looking at a couple of the Noctua ones and they're pretty well rated. Would it be better to go with a closed loop water cooler though?


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> With 1866 rated?
> What voltage?
> And I was just listing my results, I didn't really gun for any higher overclock on my ram.
> 
> What voltages?


1.60 v @ 2133, then 1.665v @ 2400.


----------



## Menphisto

A question about voltage:
I adjust 1.26vcore in bios , HW info shows 1.251 vid for core#0 and #3 and 1.254 vid for #1,#2. Vcore max. 1.28v in HW info. Is this normal and if yes, is it pretty safe or really really safe?


----------



## fizzif

if you want to post mine.
i5 4670k
core- 4.7Ghz
voltage- 1.360V
Vccin- 1.97v
uncore- 3.4ghz
voltage- auto
cooling- kraken x60
stress tested- xtu 10hrs
batch#330


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *holyking*
> 
> hi guys. I am currently running my 4.7ghz 4770k with [email protected], vrin @1.15v. uncore 42.
> I am trying to got to 4.9ghz. My pc boots to window @ vcore 1.27 and V 1.15 or v1.2. I tried vcore from 1.27-1.30 they all crash.
> I am wonder on air what is safe voltage in vrin, or any of you running at 4.9ghz. what is the setting? thank you


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *otl*
> 
> Why do this happens @ stock? Pass 6 of 20...Is anyone else experiencing the same?


Oh boy, I think this was an issue fixed a few pages ago.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boomshard*
> 
> So I've passed 20 runs of x264 with the following settings:
> 
> CPU Multiplier: 46
> Cache Multiplier: 34
> RAM: XMP Profile enabled, 9-9-9-24 @ 1600MHz
> Vcore: 1.22v
> 
> My highest temps recorded were 68C. Everything else is at auto. I'm going to try another test at 1.215v to see if I'm stable there, then I'll try moving the Cache Multiplier up closer to the CPU. What voltage should I start at when I begin moving the Cache Multiplier?
> 
> Also, I'm using a Hyper 212 Evo right now. I'm debating possibly upgrading to a better cooler, but I'm not sure what to get. I was looking at a couple of the Noctua ones and they're pretty well rated. Would it be better to go with a closed loop water cooler though?


A Kraken x60 would beat a Noctua D14 but there's no point in going all out until you're hitting a thermal limit. You're at 68C peak. You have a lot of headroom left to play around with. There's no way to tell if upping voltage until you're almost throttling will significantly up your overclock. There's only one way to tell.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fizzif*
> 
> if you want to post mine.
> i5 4670k
> core- 4.7Ghz
> voltage- 1.360V
> Vccin- 1.97v
> uncore- 3.4ghz
> voltage- auto
> cooling- kraken x60
> stress tested- xtu 10hrs


Ok, to be charted soon!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menphisto*
> 
> A question about voltage:
> I adjust 1.26vcore in bios , HW info shows 1.251 vid for core#0 and #3 and 1.254 vid for #1,#2. Vcore max. 1.28v in HW info. Is this normal and if yes, is it pretty safe or really really safe?


You're fine.


----------



## Doug2507

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boomshard*
> 
> What voltage should I start at when I begin moving the Cache Multiplier?
> 
> Also, I'm using a Hyper 212 Evo right now. I'm debating possibly upgrading to a better cooler, but I'm not sure what to get. I was looking at a couple of the Noctua ones and they're pretty well rated. Would it be better to go with a closed loop water cooler though?


Whatever it's currently set at.









I had a Phanteks before custom loop and was really impressed with it. Also changed the fans on it for Thermalight 147's which are meant to be a touch quiter without too much loss in cfm. From what i've read a good air cooler like Phantecs/Noctua does just as well as a closed loop. Pretty sure there's lot's of info/comparisions available on the net!


----------



## Doug2507

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gomi*
> 
> Just a fair warning about the Team Xtreem 2600 CL 10 - I had nothing but trouble with mine, even XMP settings are unstable - There is even an entire thread about those over at Overclockers.co.uk where 8-Pack is giving support for owners.
> 
> This is even with CPU on default settings. I had CoolhandLuke help me with mine and got them stable through some work, but MaxxMEM is not showing speed/latency that I like.
> 
> I swapped my own out with some G.Skill 2400Mhz CL9 - Which are rock-stable.


Is that the kit that's £200 over here?!? (2x4GB LV)


----------



## BoredErica

I have added a scatter chart to the Google Doc file with all the OC results. Hopefully it's useful. Shows VID vs Multiplier results


----------



## Doug2507

Cool, need to amend mine, it was 1.35vid!


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug2507*
> 
> Cool, need to amend mine, it was 1.35vid!


Okie, done.


----------



## Menphisto

I dont damage anything when i m running 1.26vcore (prime95 max 1.28vcore) or?
Gaming temps max.68C AVG.58C. Idle 34C


----------



## Doug2507

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menphisto*
> 
> I dont damage anything when i m running 1.26vcore (prime95 max 1.28vcore) or?
> Gaming temps max.68C AVG.58C. Idle 34C


No. Have you done any research/reading into max voltage/temp as there's plenty of info available if you search for it.


----------



## Menphisto

Yeah in many reviews i See 1.25v







is that wrong ?
And will my CPU life for 3-4 years at this voltage (1.26v)


----------



## Gomi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug2507*
> 
> Is that the kit that's £200 over here?!? (2x4GB LV)


This kit:

http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Memory/DDR3-2600/Team-Group-Xtreem-Series-DDR3-2600-CL10-8-GB-Kit::21985.html

I do not even want to sell it to be honest, would pity the person who bought it - Most likely will be donating it to a LN2 guy - Hopefully he can give them a mercy-kill.


----------



## Doug2507

Ah, think thats a different kit from the one i'm thinking on. Do you know what the difference is with the LV stuff? Seems expensive!

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MY-010-TG&groupid=701&catid=8&subcat=1387


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menphisto*
> 
> I dont damage anything when i m running 1.26vcore (prime95 max 1.28vcore) or?
> Gaming temps max.68C AVG.58C. Idle 34C


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menphisto*
> 
> Yeah in many reviews i See 1.25v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is that wrong ?
> And will my CPU life for 3-4 years at this voltage (1.26v)


Dude, you've been asking the same questions over and over which are addressed in my guide. Do you have reason not to trust me?

Like I've said in the guide, the max voltages from other guides are merely estimates, lowered in case you throttle due to temps, but the temps vary wildy from one stress, one cooling solution, one ambient, to the next. Stay under 95C under stress and stay under 1.45+v in case of degradation. Under 85C ideal for 24/7 use if you're paranoid.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug2507*
> 
> Ah, think thats a different kit from the one i'm thinking on. Do you know what the difference is with the LV stuff? Seems expensive!
> 
> http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MY-010-TG&groupid=701&catid=8&subcat=1387


http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MY-032-TG&groupid=701&catid=8&subcat=1387

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MY-052-TG&groupid=701&catid=8&subcat=1387

^.^

If you're an advanced enough RAM overclocker to care that much about tiny timings differences, you'd be hunting down specific IC's etc


----------



## Doug2507

Just a small difference in price then!







Is 2666C10 not quite a hard bin to achieve hence the price?


----------



## Menphisto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Dude, you've been asking the same questions over and over which are addressed in my guide. Do you have reason not to trust me?
> 
> Like I've said in the guide, the max voltages from other guides are merely estimates, lowered in case you throttle due to temps, but the temps vary wildy from one stress, one cooling solution, one ambient, to the next. Stay under 95C under stress and stay under 1.45+v in case of degradation. Under 85C ideal for 24/7 use if you're paranoid.


Sry, now i understand vcore is more or less not dat important under 1.45v ,more the 24/7 temp.Or?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menphisto*
> 
> Sry, now i understand vcore is more or less not dat important under 1.45v ,more the 24/7 temp.Or?


Yes, worry about temps.


----------



## Menphisto

Wow, than i dont need to worry, thanks


----------



## boomshard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug2507*
> 
> Whatever it's currently set at.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a Phanteks before custom loop and was really impressed with it. Also changed the fans on it for Thermalight 147's which are meant to be a touch quiter without too much loss in cfm. From what i've read a good air cooler like Phantecs/Noctua does just as well as a closed loop. Pretty sure there's lot's of info/comparisions available on the net!


If it's set at Auto is there an easy way to find out what it's running at? I haven't looked into it yet but I'm assuming I could get that from HWInfo or something right?

I'll take a look at some benchmarks. I think I'm gonna hold off on the cooler decision until I settle in more on the clock speed and voltage I'm gonna target.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boomshard*
> 
> If it's set at Auto is there an easy way to find out what it's running at? I haven't looked into it yet but I'm assuming I could get that from HWInfo or something right?
> 
> I'll take a look at some benchmarks. I think I'm gonna hold off on the cooler decision until I settle in more on the clock speed and voltage I'm gonna target.


If you set what at auto?

If you mean Auto core voltage, then yes. Auto uncore voltage, I don't think so. Auto core or uncore multiplier, yes.

IIRC.


----------



## boomshard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> If you set what at auto?
> If you mean Auto core voltage, then yes. Auto uncore voltage, I don't think so. Auto core or uncore multiplier, yes.
> 
> IIRC.


I'm looking for my Auto Uncore voltage. Not sure what to start it at if I'm going to bump up the Uncore Multiplier and run into instability.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boomshard*
> 
> I'm looking for my Auto Uncore voltage. Not sure what to start it at if I'm going to bump up the Uncore Multiplier and run into instability.


Well you shouldn't be doing uncore until you're done with core overclocking.

I'd just try hitting x40, 1.2-1.25v, that should get you working right off the bat. Yeah, your milliage may vary. I didn't even bother getting above 41 uncore. Don't want to up the voltage too much for no performance gain.


----------



## boomshard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Well you shouldn't be doing uncore until you're done with core overclocking.
> I'd just try hitting x40, 1.2-1.25v, that should get you working right off the bat. Yeah, your milliage may vary. I didn't even bother getting above 41 uncore. Don't want to up the voltage too much for no performance gain.


I'm feeling the same way about the uncore speed. If I'm looking at a big temperature difference for upping it a bit, it's not worth the performance gain. About my core overclock though, where should I stop? I'm at 68C max at 4.6GHz from x264 but that doesn't stress my temps nearly as much as something like IBT. Should I be pushing my OC until my x264 test hits 85 or 90 while stable? What's a safe every day operating max temp?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boomshard*
> 
> I'm feeling the same way about the uncore speed. If I'm looking at a big temperature difference for upping it a bit, it's not worth the performance gain. About my core overclock though, where should I stop? I'm at 68C max at 4.6GHz from x264 but that doesn't stress my temps nearly as much as something like IBT. Should I be pushing my OC until my x264 test hits 85 or 90 while stable? What's a safe every day operating max temp?


The uncore voltage increase will not up temps as much as core... That, or it simply doesn't because we don't push uncore voltage as hard out of fear. Or both. Either way, temps from uncore isn't *THAT* big of a deal but it's something. The issue is that the performance benefit is SOOOOOOOOOOO SMALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL, even a slight increase in risk doesn't seem worth it at all.

For core overclock, you have to use your own discretion. We all have different tolerances to risk. My starting recommendation would be to hit for 85C on x264 or lower. On x264, NOT ibt, NOT linpack, but x264. The x264 is the worst case scenario of a real life workload, therefore whatever temp you get from x264, assume that as your actual normal PC use peak temperature. The reason why IBT and all those synthetics get a free pass up until 95C or even 100C for shorter periods of time is because those temps will only be hit on the stress test.

You can go 90C on x264 if you want. You probably know, but "safe 24/7 temp" is an estimate not a specific, scientific study.

Personal experience shows me it may be a moot point. Case in point: @ 4.4ghz, going to 4.5 took a bit more than 4.3 to 4.4 but still ok. 4.5 to 4.6 went from 1.35v (rock solid stable) to 1.42v (not fully stable) and no matter what I did I could not find a way to achieve the stability I'm looking for. I even went to 1.5v+! No dice. Granted now with x264 loop scripts I could go back and do some more tests but I'm too lazy right now to do that.

In other words, you may just hit a voltage wall where after that multiplier you'll be hard pressed to find stability no matter the voltage. In that case, thermal load isn't as big of a problem. Either way, there's only one way to find out.


----------



## Cyro999

Personally, i'd take average on hottest core below 80 for x264 (though maybe a touch conservative), you can take that info from hwinfo easily


----------



## BoredErica

Okie, 80-90 depending on how hardcore you want to be.









Then again, putting a voltage so your temp is 90 might not nessesarily mean you will hit a higher multiplier than if you settled for 80 max.


----------



## boomshard

Thanks for the advice guys. Can't wait to get home and get started again







.


----------



## Menphisto

So i habe two stable settings and i cant decide which i should run 24/7 :
1. CPU multi: 45x
Vcore:1.2v
Uncore: 43x
Uncore v: 1.15v
RAM: 2133 MHz
2. CPU Multi:46x
Vcore: 1.26v
Uncore: 44x
Uncore v : 1.2v
Ram : 1600mhz


----------



## Doug2507

That's entirely up to you!!









*EDIT - scrolling through your post history why are you asking the same question over and over again? You asked this just a couple of weeks ago, same with safe voltages!!!!!!

Use whatever you want!! Voltages are fine!! Temps are fine!!

*EDIT 2:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-thread-with-statistics/2520_30#post_20799232
http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-thread-with-statistics/2490_30#post_20799140
http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-thread-with-statistics/2490_30#post_20796309
http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-thread-with-statistics/1980_30#post_20746901
http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-thread-with-statistics/1800_30#post_20733182
http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-thread-with-statistics/1080_30#post_20675263
http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-thread-with-statistics/1080_30#post_20675099
http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-thread-with-statistics/750_30#post_20611544
http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-thread-with-statistics/2670_30#post_20810973
http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-thread-with-statistics/2760_30#post_20816933
http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-thread-with-statistics/2820_30#post_20827827
http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-thread-with-statistics/3600_30#post_20940793
http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-thread-with-statistics/4230_30#post_21034671

Near enough every single one is asking what safe voltages/temps are, what O/C to use.............


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menphisto*
> 
> So i habe two stable settings and i cant decide which i should run 24/7 :
> 1. CPU multi: 45x
> Vcore:1.2v
> Uncore: 43x
> Uncore v: 1.15v
> RAM: 2133 MHz
> 2. CPU Multi:46x
> Vcore: 1.26v
> Uncore: 44x
> Uncore v : 1.2v
> Ram : 1600mhz


If you could get the RAM speed on the 2nd configuration up to 2133 also, that's the one I would go with - as thats pretty much what I'm currently running....


----------



## Menphisto

Sorry, but i am a very very unsure Person its my first Intel build which i overclock. I am student so i dont have extra money to buy a New CPU when i kill it, and i really dont want to damage the chip in any Form, thats my worry







Sorry


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menphisto*
> 
> Sorry, but i am a very very unsure Person its my first Intel build which i overclock. I am student so i dont have extra money to buy a New CPU when i kill it, and i really dont want to damage the chip in any Form, thats my worry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry


It's only $25 for Intel's Performance Protection Plan - No questions asked replacement. It goes on top of your regular CPU warranty....


----------



## otl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Oh boy, I think this was an issue fixed a few pages ago.


Now I've read about 10 pages back, but after that I could find out, no one mentioned it just skipped a pass? Maybe it's just me who is blind or not got it with me but I could not figure it out.


----------



## CTM Audi

Wanting to move up to 32GB of ram for a ramdisk, but don't really want to give these sticks up. Ram has doubled in price too since I got them.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menphisto*
> 
> Sorry, but i am a very very unsure Person its my first Intel build which i overclock. I am student so i dont have extra money to buy a New CPU when i kill it, and i really dont want to damage the chip in any Form, thats my worry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry


My guide is here for a reason. If you're going to randomly drop parts of it due to feeling uncertain without any real reason, you might as well not follow any guide at all.
But then you're left with nothing to go on, so you ask others. Yet that puts you back on square one, following what another person said.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *otl*
> 
> Now I've read about 10 pages back, but after that I could find out, no one mentioned it just skipped a pass? Maybe it's just me who is blind or not got it with me but I could not figure it out.


Ok, I'll look into it in a bit.

If anybody else knows the answer off the top of their head, answer pl0x.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTM Audi*
> 
> Wanting to move up to 32GB of ram for a ramdisk, but don't really want to give these sticks up. Ram has doubled in price too since I got them.


I think having tons of ram is good for long chess analysis...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug2507*
> 
> That's entirely up to you!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *EDIT - scrolling through your post history why are you asking the same question over and over again? You asked this just a couple of weeks ago, same with safe voltages!!!!!!
> 
> Use whatever you want!! Voltages are fine!! Temps are fine!!
> 
> *EDIT 2:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-thread-with-statistics/2520_30#post_20799232
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-thread-with-statistics/2490_30#post_20799140
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-thread-with-statistics/2490_30#post_20796309
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-thread-with-statistics/1980_30#post_20746901
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-thread-with-statistics/1800_30#post_20733182
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-thread-with-statistics/1080_30#post_20675263
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-thread-with-statistics/1080_30#post_20675099
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-thread-with-statistics/750_30#post_20611544
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-thread-with-statistics/2670_30#post_20810973
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-thread-with-statistics/2760_30#post_20816933
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-thread-with-statistics/2820_30#post_20827827
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-thread-with-statistics/3600_30#post_20940793
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-thread-with-statistics/4230_30#post_21034671
> 
> Near enough every single one is asking what safe voltages/temps are, what O/C to use.............


LOL


----------



## WheelZ0713

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> It's only $25 for Intel's Performance Protection Plan - No questions asked replacement. It goes on top of your regular CPU warranty....


Just came in for a browse and stumbled across this.

Sounds rad, anyone had any experience with it?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WheelZ0713*
> 
> Just came in for a browse and stumbled across this.
> 
> Sounds rad, anyone had any experience with it?


Some guy said he delidded his CPU and managed to get a free replacement.

Pretty lols.


----------



## WheelZ0713

That is all kinds of awesome!


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WheelZ0713*
> 
> That is all kinds of awesome!


Yeah, if they're going to accept a busted delidded processor then they will probably accept anything. Well, that particular Intel service rep would, anyway.


----------



## tomxlr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Some guy said he delidded his CPU and managed to get a free replacement.
> Pretty lols.


Has this been repeated anywhere? I'm so damn close to delidding and only thing holding me back is the fact I got the insurance and I do recall reading somewhere that delidding voids it... It would be a no brainer if you COULD!


----------



## fizzif

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> It's only $25 for Intel's Performance Protection Plan - No questions asked replacement. It goes on top of your regular CPU warranty....


would this work for newegg's warrenty plan? There is extended replacement and accidental replacement .


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomxlr8*
> 
> Has this been repeated anywhere? I'm so damn close to delidding and only thing holding me back is the fact I got the insurance and I do recall reading somewhere that delidding voids it... It would be a no brainer if you COULD!


It seems that you would just need to get some black RTV silicone gasket maker (used for cars), then use that to reseal the IHS....I've seen that same convo where the guy was chatting with an Intel rep who said that they would take a de-lidded CPU, as long as it wasn't apparent that it was in fact de-lidded....

EDIT: Click on the first spoiler in this forum for the convo we've been mentioning: http://www.overclock.net/t/1313179/official-delidded-club

Intel Performance Tuning Protection Plan


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> It seems that you would just need to get some black RTV silicone gasket maker (used for cars), then use that to reseal the IHS....I've seen that same convo where the guy was chatting with an Intel rep who said that they would take a de-lidded CPU, as long as it wasn't apparent that it was in fact de-lidded....
> 
> EDIT: Click on the first spoiler in this forum for the convo we've been mentioning: http://www.overclock.net/t/1313179/official-delidded-club
> 
> Intel Performance Tuning Protection Plan


I might risk it then.... Depending on my temps and how much voltage I actually need to move forward. I'm very happy with 4.6 @ 1.275 Vcore and 1.85 VRIN with 40x uncore at 1.15v. However, I'd love to hit 5.0ghz.







If not, at least 4.75. Dang my OCD. Being at 4.6 kills me inside.


----------



## fizzif

so.. you can just buy it if you damage it delidding? if so thats sweet


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fizzif*
> 
> so.. you can just buy it if you damage it delidding? if so thats sweet


I think you might have pulled the wrong conclusion from that. If you damage the CPU through the process of delidding, then you're likely to be screwed - depending on where the damage is. For example, if you use the razor method and scrape the PCB, then I think it would be obvious to Intel what happened, and you'll probably end up with a declined RMA.

Consider this: the Perfomance Plan is meant to cover the CPU in case of damage that may occur through running the CPU outside of its normal specs - A.K.A. overclocking.


----------



## tomxlr8

Thanks for the reply. Yes, taking a hammer and vice to my processor seems like the logical thing to do. In fact, it appears Intel wants me to do it. I WILL DO IT.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomxlr8*
> 
> Thanks for the reply. Yes, taking a hammer and vice to my processor seems like the logical thing to do. In fact, it appears Intel wants me to do it. I WILL DO IT.


I tried the razor method - it was a completely terrifying experience that leaves wayyy too much room for error. If you twitch, you run the risk of bricking your CPU. After about an hour of trying to jam this razor into the nearly non-existent space between the PCB and the IHS, I decided to just re-install my CPU and move on. If I do decide to delid it, I will go with the "hammer and vice method".

Basically, it's like removing a Band-Aid: It's better to just get it over with, instead of making it some big, drawn-out process.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomxlr8*
> 
> Thanks for the reply. Yes, taking a hammer and vice to my processor seems like the logical thing to do. In fact, it appears Intel wants me to do it. I WILL DO IT.


lol, I killed my good Ivy with that kind of attitude and poor accuracy! Now I'm paying for it with a POS chip, but I have that tuning plan, will take it up soon. Which brings me to ... anyone seen any chips that are not C0??


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> lol, I killed my good Ivy with that kind of attitude and poor accuracy! Now I'm paying for it with a POS chip, but I have that tuning plan, will take it up soon. Which brings me to ... anyone seen any chips that are not C0??


Did you just whack your CPU with the hammer? Or did you put a piece of wood against it, and tap the wood?


----------



## tomxlr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> lol, I killed my good Ivy with that kind of attitude and poor accuracy!


When you say poor accuracy... I really like stories. So what happened? Did you accidentally hit the chip wtih the hammer? Did it fly off and hit the wall? Did you overtighten the vice and crack it?

I'm going to have to read into my watercooling block from EK as I recall reading few months back that the spacers used in EK blocks can crack a delidded chip so I may have to use one of the other spacers that came with the kit.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomxlr8*
> 
> When you say poor accuracy... I really like stories. So what happened? Did you accidentally hit the chip wtih the hammer? Did it fly off and hit the wall? Did you overtighten the vice and crack it?
> 
> I'm going to have to read into my watercooling block from EK as I recall reading few months back that the spacers used in EK blocks can crack a delidded chip so I may have to use one of the other spacers that came with the kit.


EK makes a kit for mounting straight to the die....


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomxlr8*
> 
> When you say poor accuracy... I really like stories. So what happened? Did you accidentally hit the chip wtih the hammer?
> I'm going to have to read into my watercooling block from EK as I recall reading few months back that the spacers used in EK blocks can crack a delidded chip so I may have to use one of the other spacers that came with the kit.


This.. nice dent to the PCB, it was a quick death at least. I can laugh about it now but back then..

There's a fairly recent thread here about someone who is using Raystorm with the EK naked kit and it works nicely, you might be able to do something similar.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomxlr8*
> 
> Has this been repeated anywhere? I'm so damn close to delidding and only thing holding me back is the fact I got the insurance and I do recall reading somewhere that delidding voids it... It would be a no brainer if you COULD!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomxlr8*
> 
> When you say poor accuracy... I really like stories. So what happened? Did you accidentally hit the chip wtih the hammer? Did it fly off and hit the wall? Did you overtighten the vice and crack it?
> 
> I'm going to have to read into my watercooling block from EK as I recall reading few months back that the spacers used in EK blocks can crack a delidded chip so I may have to use one of the other spacers that came with the kit.


Just pretend it's a cracked windshield or a bad parking ticket or something and pay up if all goes south.

FIRST make sure you're actually thermally limited and not because it sounds like a good thing.


----------



## otl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> It's only $25 for Intel's Performance Protection Plan - No questions asked replacement. It goes on top of your regular CPU warranty....


I just bought one. I have to activate it in some way? If not then I can always have eg 3 processors and only 1 Performance Protection Plan? Or do i need to register Serial number for a specific cpu?


----------



## BoredErica

Personally I find the Intel Protection plan to be pointless for normal overclockers. The risk of CPU death is less than 10% and this is completely proven by the statistic so far. I know, death statistic would be for death in 3 month, death for 3 years might be higher but I still highly doubt it'll be over 10%.

Then again, how long is this plan? Can we swap if it dies after 5+ years?


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *otl*
> 
> I just bought one. I have to activate it in some way? If not then I can always have eg 3 processors and only 1 Performance Protection Plan? Or do i need to register Serial number for a specific cpu?


It looks like you buy the Protection Plan for a specific CPU....


----------



## Forceman

DW - I've been skimming the thread the past few days, but I finally got around to looking at the x264 bench loop issue. I know you've got a script that does 20 runs of Pass 2, but I whipped up something that asks for user input on how many times to run, and then runs Pass 1 once, followed by however many loops of Pass 2 you specify. I think it works (it did for me) although I got some weird error at the end that I couldn't figure out. Didn't seem to affect the test though. Check it out and see what you think.

Just unzip it to the x264 bench folder, and then run the bench_script_loop_user.bat instead of the normal file.

bench_script_loop_user.zip 3k .zip file


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Personally I find the Intel Protection plan to be pointless for normal overclockers. The risk of CPU death is less than 10% and this is completely proven by the statistic so far. I know, death statistic would be for death in 3 month, death for 3 years might be higher but I still highly doubt it'll be over 10%.
> 
> Then again, how long is this plan? Can we swap if it dies after 5+ years?


I believe it is within the 3 year standard warranty. I'm glad I bought it. That means that my fried 4670k ends up in the wife's build at the end of the month.







Not out 220 bucks, just 25. Well worth it to me.


----------



## otl

Must one not hand over the old?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *otl*
> 
> Must one not hand over the old?


Yeah, you have to send of the old, broken chip.


----------



## tomxlr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> FIRST make sure you're actually thermally limited and not because it sounds like a good thing.


Ok, so my everday clock is x45 @ 1.32. Can handle Prime95 beta but it hits 97C after a while.
If I go to x46, it's stable but it can't handle Prime. I suppose the reason for delid is I want x47 as my everday clock. It means ~1.43 vcore and for that I need cooling. What do you think?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomxlr8*
> 
> Ok, so my everday clock is x45 @ 1.32. Can handle Prime95 beta but it hits 97C after a while.
> If I go to x46, it's stable but it can't handle Prime. I suppose the reason for delid is I want x47 as my everday clock. It means ~1.43 vcore and for that I need cooling. What do you think?


I think if you're scared of delid, just try x264.

Forceman: I'll test that script soon.









Guide now updated with the delid/x264 info and the Intel Protection Plan.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> DW - I've been skimming the thread the past few days, but I finally got around to looking at the x264 bench loop issue. I know you've got a script that does 20 runs of Pass 2, but I whipped up something that asks for user input on how many times to run, and then runs Pass 1 once, followed by however many loops of Pass 2 you specify. I think it works (it did for me) although I got some weird error at the end that I couldn't figure out. Didn't seem to affect the test though. Check it out and see what you think.
> 
> Just unzip it to the x264 bench folder, and then run the bench_script_loop_user.bat instead of the normal file.
> 
> bench_script_loop_user.zip 3k .zip file


I got a change to test it. I chose 2 2nd passes. It worked as I set it: Pass 1, then pass 2 run 2 times.

However the resulting results document showed only one pass. But not a biggie IMO.

Another issue is the odd message in x264 bench after all is passed, before I hit 'show me document file':



The AVisynth uninstalled. How'd that get up there? I reran the test but it still runs. So I think the issue is cosmetic in nature but might confuse other people.

Great job Forceman, now this script can work for any amount of passes! w00t!









Guide updated once again.


----------



## boomshard

Has anyone done much testing with voltages other than core? I'm wondering how much of an impact uncore, system agent, digital io, and analog io voltages would have on my temps if I set them to something other than auto. Will I be able to run a lot cooler if I adjust them manually?


----------



## [CyGnus]

i lowered uncore from 4.2GHz 1.2v to 4GHz 1.13v and my temps dropped 5/6ºc


----------



## boomshard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> i lowered uncore from 4.2GHz 1.2v to 4GHz 1.13v and my temps dropped 5/6ºc


That's good to know, thank you for the information.

I do have one more question for everyone. What's the limit for stress testing? What temps are you comfortable with seeing during a very intense stress test (i.e. IBT)? Do you stop testing further if it goes over 90, 95? I'm curious to know what's safe and what isn't. I don't want to burn out my cpu early, but if I can test for a few hours at those temps without damage I'd like to know.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boomshard*
> 
> That's good to know, thank you for the information.
> 
> I do have one more question for everyone. What's the limit for stress testing? What temps are you comfortable with seeing during a very intense stress test (i.e. IBT)? Do you stop testing further if it goes over 90, 95? I'm curious to know what's safe and what isn't. I don't want to burn out my cpu early, but if I can test for a few hours at those temps without damage I'd like to know.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boomshard*
> 
> Has anyone done much testing with voltages other than core? I'm wondering how much of an impact uncore, system agent, digital io, and analog io voltages would have on my temps if I set them to something other than auto. Will I be able to run a lot cooler if I adjust them manually?


Most of your questions are already answered in the guide. For testing 90-95C. For normal operation best hit 80-90C at most. Running 100C for only a little bit won't hurt it, but I don't advise going to sleep for 8 hours while the CPU chugs 100C.

Uncore voltage ups temps but the effect is not that much, as Cygnus noted. Your #1 heater is still your Vcore for sure. Nobody really does SA/Io tweaks for the sake of temperature control, but rather as a last ditch attempt to make the CPU stable at a given speed. The offset range for those three voltages are low, once you step out it may be dangerous. So in terms of temps, I doubt it'll be anything worth noting.


----------



## boomshard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Most of your questions are already answered in the guide. For testing 90-95C. For normal operation best hit 80-90C at most. Running 100C for only a little bit won't hurt it, but I don't advise going to sleep for 8 hours while the CPU chugs 100C.
> 
> Uncore voltage ups temps but the effect is not that much, as Cygnus noted. Your #1 heater is still your Vcore for sure. Nobody really does SA/Io tweaks for the sake of temperature control, but rather as a last ditch attempt to make the CPU stable at a given speed. The offset range for those three voltages are low, once you step out it may be dangerous. So in terms of temps, I doubt it'll be anything worth noting.


Thanks! Sorry for asking duplicate questions. I'll double-check the guide before I post more.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boomshard*
> 
> Thanks! Sorry for asking duplicate questions. I'll double-check the guide before I post more.


Yeah no problem. You are by far not the worst offender.


----------



## Menphisto

I know core speed is king , but would in games bring 100mhz more core speed, more fps than 100mhz lower but 2133mhz RAM instead of 1600mhz? Or is core also King in games?


----------



## [CyGnus]

1600 ram vs 2600 ram in games that will bring maybe 0.5/1fps at most yes core speed above all things


----------



## Menphisto

LOL,thanks


----------



## Menphisto

How strong is the CPU degradation with 1.26v ? Will i See it after some time ? (about 1-2years)


----------



## fizzif

So far I've been fine setting vccin at auto and overclocking to 4.1 ghz. Has anyone kept vccin at auto with higher overclocks or should i just set it manually?

I also been testing with aida64 with adaptive mode on and the temps seem fine. any suggestions?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menphisto*
> 
> I know core speed is king , but would in games bring 100mhz more core speed, more fps than 100mhz lower but 2133mhz RAM instead of 1600mhz? Or is core also King in games?


Core isn't "king", it's just that ram is typically a nonfactor in games. GPU is king in games.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menphisto*
> 
> How strong is the CPU degradation with 1.26v ? Will i See it after some time ? (about 1-2years)


This is mentioned in the guide bro.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fizzif*
> 
> So far I've been fine setting vccin at auto and overclocking to 4.1 ghz. Has anyone kept vccin at auto with higher overclocks or should i just set it manually?
> 
> I also been testing with aida64 with adaptive mode on and the temps seem fine. any suggestions?


It depends on how much Vcore you're pumping in. The more Vcore, the more Vccin. Also, isn't Aida synthetic and therefore jacking up your voltage by an insane amount? I don't use Aida. I also assume you have uncore set at stock or will set it to stock soon. Forceman released a new bat file allowing you to select how many loops you plan to do with x264, so that's something to think about.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I got a change to test it. I chose 2 2nd passes. It worked as I set it: Pass 1, then pass 2 run 2 times.
> However the resulting results document showed only one pass. But not a biggie IMO.
> Another issue is the odd message in x264 bench after all is passed, before I hit 'show me document file':
> 
> 
> 
> The AVisynth uninstalled. How'd that get up there? I reran the test but it still runs. So I think the issue is cosmetic in nature but might confuse other people.
> 
> Great job Forceman, now this script can work for any amount of passes! w00t!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guide updated once again.


Yeah, the Avisynth thing is something to do with running it in 64-bit mode, but I'm not sure what exactly it is doing. I'll dig into it tonight and see if I can either figure out what it is doing, or just block the message (since it doesn't seem to actually be doing anything). I fixed the report file only showing one loop, but I haven't been able to test it yet. I'll run it this afternoon and see if it works as expected.


----------



## Menphisto

God damn i leave my oc now that way , if i dont leave it that way you can slap me.

i5 4670k
Core: 46x
Vcore: 1.26v
Uncore:44x
Vring: 1.19v
Vccin: 1.76v
Batch: 313
Cooling: h80i
Ram: 1600 MHz XMP

Some tips to make it better ?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menphisto*
> 
> God damn i leave my oc now that way , if i dont leave it that way you can slap me.
> 
> i5 4670k
> Core: 46x
> Vcore: 1.26v
> Uncore:44x
> Vring: 1.19v
> Vccin: 1.76v
> Batch: 313
> Cooling: h80i
> Ram: 1600 MHz XMP
> 
> Some tips to make it better ?


You just said you're leaving the overclock that way and then you ask for tips to make it better.

I'm confused.


----------



## Menphisto

I mean From my side im done. And mean if someone habe something to mention about it


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menphisto*
> 
> I mean From my side im done. And mean if someone habe something to mention about it


If you're not going to go for higher core then you're done.

What stress test is done for how long?


----------



## fizzif

stressing in aida64 i had only 69C highest but my corewas 1.1v. So auto vccin doesn't up the voltage later on? also how do you use the test?


----------



## Menphisto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> If you're not going to go for higher core then you're done.
> What stress test is done for how long?


Prime95 28.1 18 hrs
IBT 50 runs
Bf3 16 hrs
Other games 10hrs


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fizzif*
> 
> stressing in aida64 i had only 69C highest but my corewas 1.1v. So auto vccin doesn't up the voltage later on? also how do you use the test?


Auto Vccin may or may not up your voltage, and when it does, it may do it too much or too little or just about right. It's up to the motherboard vendor's guesses. But typically in lower overclocks just going with mobo auto settings will work out fine, particularily for Vccin in my experience. Once you hit the limit of the chip or one multiplier before that though, then Vccin could very well matter.

What I'd do is to raise the multipler, trying to find where stability is a bit harder to come by... aim for 4.4, 4.5ghz. Then fine tuning will hopefully bring you to 4.5, 4.6ghz. You can test how much of an impact (negative or positive) Vccin or any other tweak has on your stability by running a stability test and doing test runs to find out how long on average it takes for you to Bsod, but that's too time consuming to do when you're barely into the overclock.

x264 bench is downloaded at http://www.techarp.com/showarticle.aspx?artno=520 and the loop script is at the original thread post under 'stability' section.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menphisto*
> 
> Prime95 28.1 18 hrs
> IBT 50 runs
> Bf3 16 hrs
> Other games 10hrs


Settings saved.


----------



## boomshard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menphisto*
> 
> God damn i leave my oc now that way , if i dont leave it that way you can slap me.
> 
> i5 4670k
> Core: 46x
> Vcore: 1.26v
> Uncore:44x
> Vring: 1.19v
> Vccin: 1.76v
> Batch: 313
> Cooling: h80i
> Ram: 1600 MHz XMP
> 
> Some tips to make it better ?


What benchmarks and temps are you getting with those settings?


----------



## Menphisto

Cinebench r15 702 points ,
AVG gaming temps 58C ,prime95 max peak 86C ,AVG 65C, Idle 35C


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I got a change to test it. I chose 2 2nd passes. It worked as I set it: Pass 1, then pass 2 run 2 times.
> However the resulting results document showed only one pass. But not a biggie IMO.
> Another issue is the odd message in x264 bench after all is passed, before I hit 'show me document file':
> 
> 
> 
> The AVisynth uninstalled. How'd that get up there? I reran the test but it still runs. So I think the issue is cosmetic in nature but might confuse other people.
> 
> Great job Forceman, now this script can work for any amount of passes! w00t!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guide updated once again.


When you pick option 2 for 64bit run, it installs and uninstalls the 4 odd files and 5 odd registry entries related to avisynth each time you kick it off. The report itself is another step which you need to mod if you want to see the "proper" output in the file..


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Core isn't "king", it's just that ram is typically a nonfactor in games. GPU is king in games.


GPU is king in >GPU BOUND< games.

Likewise RAM helps in niche cases, you'd have to bench. I have not seen it help at all in any gpu bound game, but seen returns on a few cpu bound ones. Testing RAM performance in Metro2033 is like testing a CPU overclock with furmark, doesn't make any sense


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> When you pick option 2 for 64bit run, it installs and uninstalls the 4 odd files and 5 odd registry entries related to avisynth each time you kick it off. The report itself is another step which you need to mod if you want to see the "proper" output in the file..


Any idea if the Avisynth install is actually needed? I assume that's something to do with Avisynth being 32-bit?

I fixed the script so it prints out the results for each loop, but I haven't had a chance to test it yet.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> GPU is king in >GPU BOUND< games.
> 
> Likewise RAM helps in niche cases, you'd have to bench. I have not seen it help at all in any gpu bound game, but seen returns on a few cpu bound ones. Testing RAM performance in Metro2033 is like testing a CPU overclock with furmark, doesn't make any sense


Yeah well, GPU is mostly king.









Anybody with a CPU bottleneck ought to know it's happening and that a CPU OC will help, or I'll wonder how they gathered to knowledge on how to overclock in the first place.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Yeah well, GPU is mostly king.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody with a CPU bottleneck ought to know it's happening and that a CPU OC will help, or I'll wonder how they gathered to knowledge on how to overclock in the first place.


I see people say "gaming" as if "gaming" is a program with the same types of hardware requirements always. They're not, there's thousands of samples that all behave slightly or vastly differently. Almost everything i play is CPU bound sadly


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Any idea if the Avisynth install is actually needed? I assume that's something to do with Avisynth being 32-bit?
> 
> I fixed the script so it prints out the results for each loop, but I haven't had a chance to test it yet.


When I run the uninstaller, it stops the program from working correctly. The 32bit version still kicks off no problem so something to do with 64bit only.


----------



## Ali Man

Just tested L311B219 yesterday, really wasn't impressed, so I sold it today. If a chip doesn't boot above 4.3Ghz @ 1.200V, then it certainly is below average. My current 4770K does better.


----------



## BoredErica

Now I have my new mic and soon new webcam and monitor setup, I'm tempted to do a Haswell Overclock video nobody will watch because we can all bother to spend 5 minutes reading this guide, right?


----------



## Ali Man

Yea bro, no one trusts you lol.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> Yea bro, no one trusts you lol.


----------



## Ali Man

As my chip can only do 4.7Ghz, thinking of running it at that speed or close to it for 24/7 folding, keeping the temps below or max at 70C and a Vcore probably not above 1.344V


----------



## BoredErica

AVERAGE CORE OC: 4.55GHZMEDIAN CORE OC: 4.6GHZ


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Now I have my new mic and soon new webcam and monitor setup, I'm tempted to do a Haswell Overclock video nobody will watch because we can all bother to spend 5 minutes reading this guide, right?


Which Mic are you getting? I'm looking at picking up the Blue Snowball. It's so pretty in black.


----------



## Jodiuh

Bah! Multi quotes got messed up, but you know who you are!

Look how wrong you guys were!










From:
http://www.corsair.com/us/blog/bf4-loves-high-speed-memory/










Dwizzle:
I said 2D, but I meant apps like P95 or X264. But you answered my question by saying a 50 loop X264 was crazy.









Also, FWIW, I did have my 4670K running @ 4.2 Ghz and Intel still warrantied it. So I'm thinking they just look for physical damage. They were super fast w/ the RMA and even shipped it back 2nd day air!


----------



## holyking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> Just tested L311B219 yesterday, really wasn't impressed, so I sold it today. If a chip doesn't boot above 4.3Ghz @ 1.200V, then it certainly is below average. My current 4770K does better.


My chip is from L315B347 . It run very low voltage. You should check out tigerdirect.com the chip ship from CA. I love this batch.


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *holyking*
> 
> My chip is from L315B347 . It run very low voltage. You should check out tigerdirect.com the chip ship from CA. I love this batch.


Or you could sell me your chip

I visited the TigerDirect store here in Orlando, but they didn't have any good batches.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Bah! Multi quotes got messed up, but you know who you are!
> 
> Look how wrong you guys were!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From:
> http://www.corsair.com/us/blog/bf4-loves-high-speed-memory/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dwizzle:
> I said 2D, but I meant apps like P95 or X264. But you answered my question by saying a 50 loop X264 was crazy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, FWIW, I did have my 4670K running @ 4.2 Ghz and Intel still warrantied it. So I'm thinking they just look for physical damage. They were super fast w/ the RMA and even shipped it back 2nd day air!


I'm planning on buying new ram abd putting my vengeance in her system. Looks like I found a good reason to upgrade to a higher speed


----------



## Jodiuh

Keep in mind a TERRIBLE RAM company that sells OVERPRICED RAM released this in between the beta and the game...so no one could test their claim IMO.

That said, Anandtech is now recommending 1866. Possibly the UGLIEST RAM I've ever seen in my life, but $120 for 2 x 8 GB of 1866 CL10 @ 1.5V ain't bad.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148722


----------



## Cyro999

I wouldn't pay $120 for it, considering without even any research i hit the newegg 2400 RAM kit section yesterday and there were nine 2x4gb kits below $90. If you're paying more than that, you should be learning about RAM OC and hunting down the IC's you want or on a less deep level, specific kits etc rather than just specs


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> I wouldn't pay $120 for it, considering without even any research i hit the newegg 2400 RAM kit section yesterday and there were nine 2x4gb kits below $90. If you're paying more than that, you should be learning about RAM OC and hunting down the IC's you want or on a less deep level, specific kits etc rather than just specs


Any suggestions for 2x8GB?









http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231589 Pretty....


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I got a change to test it. I chose 2 2nd passes. It worked as I set it: Pass 1, then pass 2 run 2 times.
> However the resulting results document showed only one pass. But not a biggie IMO.
> Another issue is the odd message in x264 bench after all is passed, before I hit 'show me document file':
> 
> 
> 
> The AVisynth uninstalled. How'd that get up there? I reran the test but it still runs. So I think the issue is cosmetic in nature but might confuse other people.
> 
> Great job Forceman, now this script can work for any amount of passes! w00t!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guide updated once again.


Okay DW, I fixed the script so it prints out a result for every loop of pass 2. I couldn't get the Avisynth message to disappear, but I don't know that it's that big a deal. Here's the updated script (same name internally)

bench_script_loop_user updated.zip 3k .zip file


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Any suggestions for 2x8GB?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231589 Pretty....


I'm not a RAM dude, but modules with large heat spreaders have less value as they are there for entirely or almost entirely aesthetic/advertising reasons and don't fit under many air coolers


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> I'm not a RAM dude, but modules with large heat spreaders have less value as they are there for entirely or almost entirely aesthetic/advertising reasons and don't fit under many air coolers


I was also looking at the Crucial ULP 1.35 CS8 1600mhz kit. If anything, at least uses less voltage and stays out of the way while having tighter timings than my current kit.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Which Mic are you getting? I'm looking at picking up the Blue Snowball. It's so pretty in black.


My entire computer setup is in my siggy. Blue yeti.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> I'm not a RAM dude, but modules with large heat spreaders have less value as they are there for entirely or almost entirely aesthetic/advertising reasons and don't fit under many air coolers


My G. Skill ram fit under the Hyper 212 Evo I was using, plus the red goes along with everything else inside my case....


----------



## tomxlr8

Any documented cases of Intel insurance sending out an above average chip? I'm stuck with a piece of crap that gives me lots of attitude above x45 @ 1.32vcore and wondering if statistically I'm likely to end up with same or better if I commit homicide on this one...


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomxlr8*
> 
> Any documented cases of Intel insurance sending out an above average chip? I'm stuck with a piece of crap that gives me lots of attitude above x45 @ 1.32vcore and wondering if statistically I'm likely to end up with same or better if I commit homicide on this one...


4.5 is not a bad clock. However, I will be sending my 4670k off at the end of the month and be letting everyone in on the batch#, etc.







In other news, my computer is loving this 17C ambient.... I think it is time to push a little further.


----------



## Gomi

Hot damn, x264 bench is THE toughest thing I ever had my system try to crack - I was failing at settings that been stable in everything from Intel Extreme Tuning Utility to IBT etc.

Think I finally cracked it though - Will leave it running the 20 loops (At loop 11 at the moment).

4.8Ghz Core - 1.35 Vcore. (I jumped from 1.31 -> 1.35, might be able to squeeze it lower).

4.2 Ghz Uncore - 1.2V.

System Agent - 1.25.

IOA - 1.25.

IOD - 1.25.

Eventual Input - 2.0.

Ram at 2400Mhz CL9.

Crossing fingers that it does not crash on loop 18 or something like that, lol.


----------



## Cyro999

If you need the system agent and IO voltages with your RAM at 800mhz - which ones do you need?

Sorry if it's a pain to test


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> I wouldn't pay $120 for it, considering without even any research i hit the newegg 2400 RAM kit section yesterday and there were nine 2x4gb kits below $90. If you're paying more than that, you should be learning about RAM OC and hunting down the IC's you want or on a less deep level, specific kits etc rather than just specs


It's 2x8GB for 16GB total and 1866 @ 1.5V. Like I said, ugly, but clearly the best buy in RAM right now. 8GB is not enough IMO.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Any suggestions for 2x8GB?


Check my link above if you haven't already. Def the best deal out there IMO. If not, you can pick up Bumblebee's eyebrows for a little more:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820211774



















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> I'm not a RAM dude, but modules with large heat spreaders have less value as they are there for entirely or almost entirely aesthetic/advertising reasons and don't fit under many air coolers


Yes! I simply do not understand the thought process behind this. The Samsung UDIMMS went for $80 @ 16 GB, 1.35V, clock like crazy, and actually sit UNDER the RAM clips of a board!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> I was also looking at the Crucial ULP 1.35 CS8 1600mhz kit. If anything, at least uses less voltage and stays out of the way while having tighter timings than my current kit.
> 
> 
> 
> One of the egg reviews:
> 
> "Easily overclocked to 2133mhz CL11 at 1.65v."
> 
> I would be very interested to know the IC in these.
Click to expand...


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> It's 2x8GB for 16GB total and 1866 @ 1.5V. Like I said, ugly, but clearly the best buy in RAM right now. 8GB is not enough IMO.
> Check my link above if you haven't already. Def the best deal out there IMO. If not, you can pick up Bumblebee's eyebrows for a little more:
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820211774
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes! I simply do not understand the thought process behind this. The Samsung UDIMMS went for $80 @ 16 GB, 1.35V, clock like crazy, and actually sit UNDER the RAM clips of a board!
> One of the egg reviews:
> 
> "Easily overclocked to 2133mhz CL11 at 1.65v."
> 
> I would be very interested to know the IC in these.


I might end up with those sticks because asthetics are part of my build. Don't get me wrong, performance is extremely necessary, however these seem to be best of both worlds. I'd prefer 2400 at cl11, but hey I gotta budget somewhere. Wife already wants to kill me for my build.









Also, Adata, YUNO include a black version? =./

Oh, and I'm working on 4.7 now. I'm at 1.3Vcore and 1.95 VRIN. So far it seems stable with x264 with 67C max temp on hottest core.







Hopefully going to be able to push further. Really want that 5.0.


----------



## Jodiuh

Jamey...I don't care how nice of a guy your are or the fact that you stayed up late to help me.

If you sat down next to me @ a LAN party w/ THOSE things...I would move.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Jamey...I don't care how nice of a guy your are or the fact that you stayed up late to help me.
> 
> If you sat down next to me @ a LAN party w/ THOSE things...I would move.


I'll get a non-window case just for you.







Better than that ghastly yellow though.


----------



## Jodiuh

It's ok man. I'm a bit of a LAN party foul anyway. Most of the time they make me sit in the corner by myself since I whine about all the other loud computers.

For example, here's what I did @ the last one...










That's me in the blue chair.


----------



## morencyam

Could I make one suggestion for the spreadsheet? Can you lock the first row so no matter how far down you scroll the headings for each column are still shown?

Also, might as well add me to the list too

Username: morencyam
CPU Model: 4670k
Core Multiplier: 42
CPU VID: 1.163
Uncore Multiplier: 38
Uncore Voltage: 1.167
Cooling Solution: h55
Stability Test: 20 runs of IBT
Ram Speed: 1600mhz


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morencyam*
> 
> Could I make one suggestion for the spreadsheet? Can you lock the first row so no matter how far down you scroll the headings for each column are still shown?
> 
> Also, might as well add me to the list too
> 
> Username: morencyam
> CPU Model: 4670k
> Core Multiplier: 42
> CPU VID: 1.163
> Uncore Multiplier: 38
> Uncore Voltage: 1.167
> Cooling Solution: h55
> Stability Test: 20 runs of IBT
> Ram Speed: 1600mhz


I'm not sure how to do that. 

Charted


----------



## Menphisto

Can prime have bugs ? My 18 hrs stabile overclock crashed after 30 min ?! xD so i run again and now it is running 2,5 hrs without crash ....dafuq ( no bsod or restart only error message 1 core)...


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menphisto*
> 
> Can prime have bugs ? My 18 hrs stabile overclock crashed after 30 min ?! xD so i run again and now it is running 2,5 hrs without crash ....dafuq ( no bsod or restart only error message 1 core)...


Hmm...

Just pass 20 pass of x264 and you're stable, no need to devote brain power any more.


----------



## Menphisto

Can you send me a link for x264 test download,Please?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menphisto*
> 
> Can you send me a link for x264 test download,Please?


It's in the guide.


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I'm not sure how to do that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charted


Click view > freeze rows > freeze 1 row


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morencyam*
> 
> Click view > freeze rows > freeze 1 row


Done, thanks!


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menphisto*
> 
> Can you send me a link for x264 test download,Please?


It's in the OP in the stress testing section, I believe.

http://www.techarp.com/showarticle.aspx?artno=520


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> It's 2x8GB for 16GB total and 1866 @ 1.5V. Like I said, ugly, but clearly the best buy in RAM right now. 8GB is not enough IMO.
> Check my link above if you haven't already. Def the best deal out there IMO. If not, you can pick up Bumblebee's eyebrows for a little more:
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820211774
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes! I simply do not understand the thought process behind this. The Samsung UDIMMS went for $80 @ 16 GB, 1.35V, clock like crazy, and actually sit UNDER the RAM clips of a board!
> One of the egg reviews:
> 
> "Easily overclocked to 2133mhz CL11 at 1.65v."
> 
> I would be very interested to know the IC in these.


The samsung low voltage sticks use samsung HYKO ICs. Although they were great price/performance at $40 for a 2 x 4gb kit, they weren't really high end, the same HYKO ICs on a full height PCB can clock considerably higher, they were used for quite a few 2400 & 2600Mhz kits.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> The samsung low voltage sticks use samsung HYKO ICs. Although they were great price/performance at $40 for a 2 x 4gb kit, they weren't really high end, the same HYKO ICs on a full height PCB can clock considerably higher, they were used for quite a few 2400 & 2600Mhz kits.


Do you have some suggestions of 2x8GB kits that use those ICs? I'm not really having any luck finding a kit worth having.


----------



## Menphisto

When i want to run RAM speed over 2133 i need to raise what ? Io?!


----------



## fizzif

Can you do a step by step for setting up the x264? like what apps to use to open the files and how to work the test


----------



## Cyro999

You should validate RAM stability at stock cpu first


----------



## Menphisto

Stock CPU + 2400 MHz RAM = no boot


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menphisto*
> 
> When i want to run RAM speed over 2133 i need to raise what ? Io?!


The IO settings can help out with RAM OC stability, but mainly its going to be coming down to the RAM timings and voltage. Depending on how much of an OC you're trying to get to, you might end up having to increase your VCore or VRIN voltages to accommodate the higher frequency.


----------



## Menphisto

And is x264 a better stress test than prime ?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menphisto*
> 
> Stock CPU + 2400 MHz RAM = no boot


Not all RAM can run fine @2400cas10 1.65v or whatever
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menphisto*
> 
> And is x264 a better stress test than prime ?


It might catch a few things that prime doesn't, but it's certainly true the other way around and probably moreso. Prime is way harder on RAM if you test properly (high priority 6000-7000MB RAM custom blend with rounding and error checking) and probably on other stuff too, maybe uncore. For checking RAM stability, i'd prime at 4ghz core 3.4 uncore (can do at like 1.7vrin, 1.1 vcore 1.1 ring personally np for any stress) and then verify it still works at your max core clock after stability is sorted out there

x264 was more of an actual program that was tricky to stabilize on Haswell compared to some other stuff (that frustrated me when i started to OC) rather than an all inclusive stress test. I don't think there's a good way to do that on Haswell, maybe avx1 prime w/ 7000mb RAM custom blend rounding error checking etcetc for a pass of each fft lengh @ 15 mins each (like 10+ hours) and x264 among other stuff if you want to be hard on the OC


----------



## CTM Audi

$112 2x8GB 2133 1.5V 11-11-11-28
http://www.overclock.net/t/1436587/newegg-2x8gb-2133-1-5v-team-xtreem-112-free-shipping


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menphisto*
> 
> And is x264 a better stress test than prime ?


I already mentioned it in the guide... Synthetics are probably more stressful than nonsynthetics but nonsynthetics give realistic temps which in turn allows you to use the test while on a hard overclock without fear of throttling. Plus a 20 pass run verifies stability, personally don't see a reason to stress ram anymore after that.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menphisto*
> 
> Stock CPU + 2400 MHz RAM = no boot


Your ram can't tolerate such speed.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Not all RAM can run fine @2400cas10 1.65v or whatever
> It might catch a few things that prime doesn't, but it's certainly true the other way around and probably moreso. Prime is way harder on RAM if you test properly (high priority 6000-7000MB RAM custom blend with rounding and error checking) and probably on other stuff too, maybe uncore. For checking RAM stability, i'd prime at 4ghz core 3.4 uncore (can do at like 1.7vrin, 1.1 vcore 1.1 ring personally np for any stress) and then verify it still works at your max core clock after stability is sorted out there
> 
> x264 was more of an actual program that was tricky to stabilize on Haswell compared to some other stuff (that frustrated me when i started to OC) rather than an all inclusive stress test. I don't think there's a good way to do that on Haswell, maybe avx1 prime w/ 7000mb RAM custom blend rounding error checking etcetc for a pass of each fft lengh @ 15 mins each (like 10+ hours) and x264 among other stuff if you want to be hard on the OC


First, somebody give me evidence of an overclock that passes 20 passes of x264 and later bsods on a nonsynthetic workload, folding, chess, encoding included.

--

On another note, I'm surprised to see so many people interested with high ram overclocks. What are you running that can notice a difference?


----------



## Cyro999

Most are just interested for the corsair bf4 blog that needs more research done on it when the game's actually live.

Me, sc2 and epeen benches, i've not seen anyone else break 950 on cinebench r15 @4.6ghz. In terms of sc2, the gain from 1600 9-9-9-24 etc standard RAM to tight 2400 is notable, i need good benchmarks now that i can take them. I couldn't for several months because of a stuttering issue that i have fixed now, but a few niche cpu bound games you can get more from stepping from "meh" ram to high end settings than 100 or even 200mhz on cpu core can give you


----------



## BoredErica

Starcraft 2 sounds like a hardware nightmare.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Starcraft 2 sounds like a hardware nightmare.


It's very, very CPU bound and apparently RAM bound. Oh, and I'm pretty sure it only uses 3 cores. XD


----------



## BoredErica

Well I still plan to play Oblivion and Enemy Territory with lots of bots, those are CPU bottlenecks, but with Haswell I can push it back to the point the FPS is no longer really an issue unless I go overboard with the AI.

But I still want more.

And chess is a neverending black hole for CPU computing power. I thought at first I would beat everybody with Haswell, but some dudes have like dual Xeons or something, some other guys have computer clusters.

YOU CAN NEVER WIN!!!


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Well I still plan to play Oblivion and Enemy Territory with lots of bots, those are CPU bottlenecks, but with Haswell I can push it back to the point the FPS is no longer really an issue unless I go overboard with the AI.
> 
> But I still want more.
> 
> And chess is a neverending black hole for CPU computing power. I thought at first I would beat everybody with Haswell, but some dudes have like dual Xeons or something, some other guys have computer clusters.
> 
> YOU CAN NEVER WIN!!!


GET QUAD XEONS!!!!!

Still keep this thread running, though.









It's very important that you are here to repeat look at the OP, look at the OP, look at the OP.


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> The samsung low voltage sticks use samsung HYKO ICs. Although they were great price/performance at $40 for a 2 x 4gb kit, they weren't really high end, *the same HYKO ICs on a full height PCB can clock considerably higher*, they were used for quite a few 2400 & 2600Mhz kits.


This make me









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTM Audi*
> 
> $112 2x8GB 2133 1.5V 11-11-11-28
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1436587/newegg-2x8gb-2133-1-5v-team-xtreem-112-free-shipping


Nice deal! But all gone. Best I found today was a pair of 8 Gig Snipers @ 2400 for $140 (today only).

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231673


----------



## CTM Audi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> This make me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice deal! But all gone. Best I found today was a pair of 8 Gig Snipers @ 2400 for $140 (today only).
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231673


Ive been watching ram for over a week. Those Snipers have been on sale for a while. They are 1.65V though, and I was looking for 1.5V.

The Teams just went on sale last night, and "sold out" fast. Which is a sign that newegg has plenty more, and are likely waiting for the 5% coupon to end before the magically get more at the sale price of $118.


----------



## Jodiuh

AFAIK, all the 2400 kits are above 1.5V. I hear you though, I'd rather keep it low too. IIRC, Intel said 1.5V for Sandy Bridge. Has that changed w/ Haswell?


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> AFAIK, all the 2400 kits are above 1.5V. I hear you though, I'd rather keep it low too. IIRC, Intel said 1.5V for Sandy Bridge. Has that changed w/ Haswell?


Not really, I'm running 1.675V @ 2800Mhz


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> AFAIK, all the 2400 kits are above 1.5V. I hear you though, I'd rather keep it low too. IIRC, Intel said 1.5V for Sandy Bridge. Has that changed w/ Haswell?


No.

People still run 1.65v with ram all the time. It's going above that when it gets dicey. The 1.7, 1.75 zone. 1.65v is safe. But yeah, I don't know of any 2400 kit with 1.5v.

Inb4mythreadgetscrashedbytheoneguyagain


----------



## CTM Audi

I want 1.5V ram so I have .15-.2V of overclocking headroom. With higher speed ram rated for 1.65V, its usually binned there and doesn't have much headroom.

Plus Vdimm has an effect on CPU temps as well (small, but its there).

So if those Teams will run 2133 10-11-11 with 1.55V or less Ill be happy with that for daily. Id imagine they could do 2400 11-13-13 as well with 1.6V or so, or 10-12-12 with 1.65V.


----------



## BoredErica

I got x2 4gb 1866 Snipers, 9-10-11 and just plugged 1.65 and went to 2133, 10-11-10. I didn't put that much effort into fine tuning though. Still satisfied, going from 1866 to 2133 from a $70 set.


----------



## Jodiuh

So 1.65V won't explode my little bitty RAMs?









edit: ordered these to be on the safe side...


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> So 1.65V won't explode my little bitty RAMs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: ordered these to be on the safe side...


1.65 has been run ever since Sandy. Then Ivy. Now Haswell.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> So 1.65V won't explode my little bitty RAMs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: ordered these to be on the safe side...


Guess I can't sit next to you at a lan party.....


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> So 1.65V won't explode my little bitty RAMs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: ordered these to be on the safe side...


----------



## Ali Man

I'm guessing ADATA, but these look like the older versions, can't be sure though.


----------



## byardz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> AFAIK, all the 2400 kits are above 1.5V. I hear you though, I'd rather keep it low too. IIRC, Intel said 1.5V for Sandy Bridge. Has that changed w/ Haswell?


Nope, hasn't changed


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *byardz*
> 
> Nope, hasn't changed


It hasn't changed in the fact that people have been running 1.65v since Sandy, yes. And people continue to.


----------



## CTM Audi

Actually it was Bloomfield that started 1.65V, but it was really as long as Vdimm was within .5V of QPI/VTT everything was fine.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTM Audi*
> 
> Actually it was Bloomfield that started 1.65V, but it was really as long as Vdimm was within .5V of QPI/VTT everything was fine.


His argument was that 1.65v started becoming ******ed (his words) once Sandy came out. So then in respect to his claim, Sandy would be first.


----------



## CTM Audi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> His argument was that 1.65v started becoming ******ed (his words) once Sandy came out. So then in respect to his claim, Sandy would be first.












Intel implemented the 1.65V rule to make sure Vdimm would be within .5V of the QPI voltage. That started on 1366, and was on 1156, then followed to 1155.

Intel recommends 1.5V for Sandy and later architectures, but says +5% is safe (1.575V).


----------



## Menphisto

Now i think i know why my OC gets instable ,maybe becausr of the update to Windows 8.1?!


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Menphisto* 

Now i think i know why my OC gets instable ,maybe becausr of the update to Windows 8.1?!


> *Dunno*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTM Audi*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intel implemented the 1.65V rule to make sure Vdimm would be within .5V of the QPI voltage. That started on 1366, and was on 1156, then followed to 1155.
> 
> Intel recommends 1.5V for Sandy and later architectures, but says +5% is safe (1.575V).


It doesn't even matter, I see no reason to think any longer on this. Others have run 1.65v without issues. It's not "******ed". Moving on...


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTM Audi*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intel implemented the 1.65V rule to make sure Vdimm would be within .5V of the QPI voltage. That started on 1366, and was on 1156, then followed to 1155.
> 
> Intel recommends 1.5V for Sandy and later architectures, but says +5% is safe (1.575V).


Intel recommends this -



If you're using XMP profiles like I do, then it's quite convenient. That's why I wouldn't go over 1.65v ( and I'm not doing any extreme OC either )

It's there in the pdf documentation for Haswell ( and right here on the Gigabyte Haswell OC Guide )


----------



## CTM Audi

Moving on from the ram, (never said what I thought was unsafe or safe to run, just what Intel recommends).

Got a 770 coming, so I pushed for one good run on my 7850 (1150/5800). 4.7 is the highest I can bench with, and that required 1.47Vcore to pass 3dmark.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1040055


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTM Audi*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intel implemented the 1.65V rule to make sure Vdimm would be within .5V of the QPI voltage. That started on 1366, and was on 1156, then followed to 1155.
> 
> Intel recommends 1.5V for Sandy and later architectures, but says +5% is safe (1.575V).


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *byardz*
> 
> This guy knows what he's talking about unlike Darkwizzie


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> He said Intel said something is safe.
> 
> That's what I said too.
> 
> Seriously, you're like an annoying fly that won't go away.


Quote:



> Originally Posted by *CTM Audi*
> 
> Moving on from the ram, (never said what I thought was unsafe or safe to run, just what Intel recommends).


*BURN*


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> So 1.65V won't explode my little bitty RAMs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: ordered these to be on the safe side...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess I can't sit next to you at a lan party.....
Click to expand...

But I'm going to be so manly w/ all my chrome bling!


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> But I'm going to be so manly w/ all my chrome bling!


With that heatsink I think you get a pass!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTM Audi*
> 
> Got a 770 coming, so I pushed for one good run on my 7850 (1150/5800). 4.7 is the highest I can bench with, and that required 1.47Vcore to pass 3dmark.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1040055
> I never used Fire Strike, only 3dMark11 and Passmark for all around performance tests.












We're now taking more OC queries.


----------



## CTM Audi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> With that heatsink I think you get a pass!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're now taking more OC queries.


Looks like 4.5 is top for this one. 1.4V isn't enough for 4.6, and 1.31V is 100% for 4.5 (x264, intel XTU, memtest HCI, BF3, lots of benches...)

Probably keep this until I find a better known clocker, or Intel releases a newer revision, or starts making them in Costa Rica, then sell this one.

CPU Model: i7 4770K

Core Multiplier: x45

CPU VID: 1.300v

Vcore: 1.312v

Uncore Multiplier: AUTO (x39)

Uncore Voltage: AUTO 2 (1.123v)

Cooling Solution: NH-D14

Stability Test: Intel XTU + x264 + memtest HCI - 30 minutes

Batch Number: L315B

Ram Speed: 1866


----------



## jameyscott

I'm working on 4.8 now. I have found at 10 passes of x264 for 4.7, 1.3 Vcore, 1.95 VRIN. I might be able to tweak the voltages a bit/further test stability to make sure it is 100%, however I'm looking at moving forward before I tweak everything down/make it 100% stable.

I can boot with the same voltages, however instant BSOD with X264 first pass. (Obviously) I've gone up to 1.33 Vcore and 2.0 VRIN. My voltages scaling seems to be skewed from this. 4.5 is 1.26 vrin and 1.8 vrin (IIRC) 4.6 was 1.275 Vcore and 1.85 VRIN.

Going to work my Vcore up a bit, any suggestions on VRIN for these voltages?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I'm working on 4.8 now. I have found at 10 passes of x264 for 4.7, 1.3 Vcore, 1.95 VRIN. I might be able to tweak the voltages a bit/further test stability to make sure it is 100%, however I'm looking at moving forward before I tweak everything down/make it 100% stable.
> 
> I can boot with the same voltages, however instant BSOD with X264 first pass. (Obviously) I've gone up to 1.33 Vcore and 2.0 VRIN. My voltages scaling seems to be skewed from this. 4.5 is 1.26 vrin and 1.8 vrin (IIRC) 4.6 was 1.275 Vcore and 1.85 VRIN.
> 
> Going to work my Vcore up a bit, any suggestions on VRIN for these voltages?


Nope, 2.0 Vrin is already pretty high. I think you just need more Vcore. Not a surprise at 4.8ghz either.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTM Audi*
> 
> Looks like 4.5 is top for this one. 1.4V isn't enough for 4.6, and 1.31V is 100% for 4.5 (x264, intel XTU, memtest HCI, BF3, lots of benches...)
> 
> Probably keep this until I find a better known clocker, or Intel releases a newer revision, or starts making them in Costa Rica, then sell this one.
> 
> CPU Model: i7 4770K
> 
> Core Multiplier: x45
> 
> CPU VID: 1.300v
> 
> Vcore: 1.312v
> 
> Uncore Multiplier: AUTO (x39)
> 
> Uncore Voltage: AUTO 2 (1.123v)
> 
> Cooling Solution: NH-D14
> 
> Stability Test: Intel XTU + x264 + memtest HCI - 30 minutes
> 
> Batch Number: L315B
> 
> Ram Speed: 1866


How many x264?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Nope, 2.0 Vrin is already pretty high. I think you just need more Vcore. Not a surprise at 4.8ghz either.
> 
> How many x264?


Thanks mate. Hopefully I can stay under 2.0 VRIN up to 5.0!







I doubt it though.

Has anyone else noticed that uncore requires more voltage at higher overclocks for the same multi on uncore? 4.6 was just fine and rock solid with a 40x uncore and 1.15 volts. However 4.7 was almost instant bsod with the same.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Thanks mate. Hopefully I can stay under 2.0 VRIN up to 5.0!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt it though.
> 
> Has anyone else noticed that uncore requires more voltage at higher overclocks for the same multi on uncore? 4.6 was just fine and rock solid with a 40x uncore and 1.15 volts. However 4.7 was almost instant bsod with the same.


I mean, you *could* go above 2.0 Vring but two things... first. I doubt Vrin is your issue when your Vcore hasn't even hit 1.3v! If anything I would have guessed your Vrin would've been a tad bit too high. You could be another one of our guinea pigs and test SA/Io voltages for use, test how each setting change impacts stability (aka, how long until Bsod on x264, 5 tests per setting), but don't expect miracles. I think it's just Vcore. Second point being, above 2.0 Vrin I'm not sure what is safe or unsafe anymore, it's unknown territory for the most part. Heard of one report of 2.2v causing death but a few others are right at about that voltage.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I mean, you *could* go above 2.0 Vring but two things... first. I doubt Vrin is your issue when your Vcore hasn't even hit 1.3v! If anything I would have guessed your Vrin would've been a tad bit too high. You could be another one of our guinea pigs and test SA/Io voltages for use, test how each setting change impacts stability (aka, how long until Bsod on x264, 5 tests per setting), but don't expect miracles. I think it's just Vcore. Second point being, above 2.0 Vrin I'm not sure what is safe or unsafe anymore, it's unknown territory for the most part. Heard of one report of 2.2v causing death but a few others are right at about that voltage.


When I get some time to test, I definitely will. Monday I'll have time to test. Gotta get the overclocks dialed in before BF4 even if it won't benefit from 4.8 compared to 4.7.


----------



## Doug2507

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Thanks mate. Hopefully I can stay under 2.0 VRIN up to 5.0!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt it though.
> 
> Has anyone else noticed that uncore requires more voltage at higher overclocks for the same multi on uncore? 4.6 was just fine and rock solid with a 40x uncore and 1.15 volts. However 4.7 was almost instant bsod with the same.


I'd be very surprised! I'm at 2.125vrin, 1.35vcore for my x50. I had all the way up to x49 stable with 1.9vrin but with vdroop on auto. I'm now 2.125vrin with vdroop on 100%.

Not sure i get your question on the uncore. You've changed from x46 to x47 on the same voltage, not really surprising it would BSOD. The only thing i noticed with mine was for running the core near the limit i had to add a little SA/IOD to keep uncore stable, vring hasn't really moved from before for the same uncore multi just with a lower core O/C.

*EDIT - cancel that, i misread the question!


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug2507*
> 
> I'd be very surprised! I'm at 2.125vrin, 1.35vcore for my x50. I had all the way up to x49 stable with 1.9vrin but with vdroop on auto. I'm now 2.125vrin with vdroop on 100%.
> 
> Not sure i get your question on the uncore. You've changed from x46 to x47 on the same voltage, not really surprising it would BSOD. The only thing i noticed with mine was for running the core near the limit i had to add a little SA/IOD to keep uncore stable, vring hasn't really moved from before for the same uncore multi just with a lower core O/C.
> 
> *EDIT - cancel that, i misread the question!


Yeah, should have clarified. 46 stable and 47 stable. with 46 being stable with 40x uncore and 1.15 vring and 47 not at the same uncore voltage and multi.


----------



## [CyGnus]

Jodiuh with the money you spent on those ramsinks you could get a 8gb kit i guess, here in Portugal 4 of those go for 60€ you could just added a 60mm or 80mm fan on top of the DDR3 and get better effect...


----------



## Jodiuh

Will u guys PLEASE get some avatars?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> Jodiuh with the money you spent on those ramsinks you could get a 8gb kit i guess, here in Portugal 4 of those go for 60€ you could just added a 60mm or 80mm fan on top of the DDR3 and get better effect...


Oh, I'm good there. Snagged 16 GB of those Sammy UDIMMs last year for $80. I was trolling u guys w/ those ram sinks. ^_^


----------



## Jodiuh

O


----------



## Forceman

I realized today that the x264 Benchmark is using a year old version of the encoder, so I downloaded and integrated the new one. If you extract the attached zip file into the x264 benchmark folder it'll add the new encoders (32 and 64 bit) and a new batch file called stress_test.bat. If you run the stress_test batch file, it'll use the new encoders and you can choose how many times to loop the second pass. For some reason it doesn't always populate the system info in the results file (and I can't figure out why) but I guess everyone knows their system specs. I don't know if the new encoder is any more stressful than the year old one, but I figured newer is better.

The updated files don't overwrite anything, so you can still use the original benchmark program as well.

Edit: Bah, it's over the file size limit. Here's a link:

https://db.tt/uysEVchn

http://www.mediafire.com/download/z5qorzukbswlxqz/x264_stress_test_update.zip

Edit: Fixed the links to a less intrusive site.


----------



## mfranco702

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> No.
> People still run 1.65v with ram all the time. It's going above that when it gets dicey. The 1.7, 1.75 zone. 1.65v is safe. But yeah, I don't know of any 2400 kit with 1.5v.
> 
> Inb4mythreadgetscrashedbytheoneguyagain


Find that interesting, I've been running my RAM at 2400 Mhz since Ivy with only 1.5V, and now Haswell, even pushed it to 2600, maybe I misunderstood what you meant or Im wrong but.....


----------



## Doug2507

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Yeah, should have clarified. 46 stable and 47 stable. with 46 being stable with 40x uncore and 1.15 vring and 47 not at the same uncore voltage and multi.


Thats exactly what i found. I ended up bumping vrin by .025v and +0.1v on SA & IOD when i went from x49-x50 for the same uncore. Did the same with IOA but just induced instability. Makes sense with vrin as you'll be running higher vcore with x47 so overall vring/vcore voltage will be higher with x47x40 O/C. Vrin needs to be able to supply both.

*I reckon the higher your core clock runs, relative to what it's capable of, the harder it is/will be to bring up uncore and will more than likely be stopped at some point due to vrin limit. Anyone share the same thought?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> I realized today that the x264 Benchmark is using a year old version of the encoder, so I downloaded and integrated the new one. If you extract the attached zip file into the x264 benchmark folder it'll add the new encoders (32 and 64 bit) and a new batch file called stress_test.bat. If you run the stress_test batch file, it'll use the new encoders and you can choose how many times to loop the second pass. For some reason it doesn't always populate the system info in the results file (and I can't figure out why) but I guess everyone knows their system specs. I don't know if the new encoder is any more stressful than the year old one, but I figured newer is better.
> 
> The updated files don't overwrite anything, so you can still use the original benchmark program as well.
> 
> Edit: Bah, it's over the file size limit. Here's a link:
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/zip/GK2EL_d9/x264_stress_test_update.html


Is there any functional difference? Stress level, etc.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfranco702*
> 
> Find that interesting, I've been running my RAM at 2400 Mhz since Ivy with only 1.5V, and now Haswell, even pushed it to 2600, maybe I misunderstood what you meant or Im wrong but.....


I meant ram sticks you buy from a vendor that doesn't ask for 1.65v by default. Of course you can overclock it yourself and get luck and require less voltage.


----------



## mfranco702

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Is there any functional difference? Stress level, etc.
> 
> I meant ram sticks you buy from a vendor that doesn't ask for 1.65v by default. Of course you can overclock it yourself and get luck and require less voltage.


So are you saying that my RAM which is 2133 by default should require 1.65V? Im confused here


----------



## tomlev5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfranco702*
> 
> So are you saying that my RAM which is 2133 by default should require 1.65V? Im confused here


Please share some links where can we buy 2400 RAM with 1.5 voltage.


----------



## mfranco702

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomlev5*
> 
> Please share some links where can we buy 2400 RAM with 1.5 voltage.


I see your point, like I stated before, "maybe I misunderstood what you meant" so I guess I got lucky pushing my ram to 2600 MHz with only 1.50V, and I mean really lucky because some ram I had before didnt even boot at 2400 MHz.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> I realized today that the x264 Benchmark is using a year old version of the encoder, so I downloaded and integrated the new one. If you extract the attached zip file into the x264 benchmark folder it'll add the new encoders (32 and 64 bit) and a new batch file called stress_test.bat. If you run the stress_test batch file, it'll use the new encoders and you can choose how many times to loop the second pass. For some reason it doesn't always populate the system info in the results file (and I can't figure out why) but I guess everyone knows their system specs. I don't know if the new encoder is any more stressful than the year old one, but I figured newer is better.
> 
> The updated files don't overwrite anything, so you can still use the original benchmark program as well.
> 
> Edit: Bah, it's over the file size limit. Here's a link:
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/zip/GK2EL_d9/x264_stress_test_update.html


Yeah, it's 17months old or so, I use the latest I could find which was r2358. Can't get your download link to work (press free download and it just hangs/waits there).. not sure if that's what you've got too? Well, it starts with Firefox but it's wanting to download heap of other crap..


----------



## [CyGnus]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomlev5*
> 
> Please share some links where can we buy 2400 RAM with 1.5 voltage.


DDR3 2400mhz ram with only 1.5v does not exist...


----------



## Menphisto

My overclock only crash @ prime95 28.1 336k FFT sometimes not low fft , 400k and so on ? Whats wrong ? x264 stable


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menphisto*
> 
> My overclock only crash @ prime95 28.1 336k FFT sometimes not low fft , 400k and so on ? Whats wrong ? x264 stable


That's oddly specific. Maybe it's not as stable as you thought? When I say stable, I mean ROCK stable. Should be good enough for regular use.


----------



## t0tum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menphisto*
> 
> My overclock only crash @ prime95 28.1 336k FFT sometimes not low fft , 400k and so on ? Whats wrong ? x264 stable


Welcome to the real world, uhhh.... synthetic world i mean. It not uncommon to crash in prime 2.81 its the heaviest test for Haswell that i know of, which also tests the capability of your chip's IMC, not just RAM as you may call it. Dont use 2.81 If the sole purpose of your PC is gaming or encoding, because you will never tap into such aspects of CPU as 2.81 does.

P.S. on my chip the difference between x264 stable and prime 2.81 stable was 300MHz.


----------



## Menphisto

I found my fail -.- everything fine with vccin 1.85v ....that voltage is OK i guess?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> It's very, very CPU bound and apparently RAM bound. Oh, and I'm pretty sure it only uses 3 cores. XD


One core for main game thread, a second core loaded for other stuff










Easy to kill the cpu's. I'll throw up a youtube vid today


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> I realized today that the x264 Benchmark is using a year old version of the encoder, so I downloaded and integrated the new one. If you extract the attached zip file into the x264 benchmark folder it'll add the new encoders (32 and 64 bit) and a new batch file called stress_test.bat. If you run the stress_test batch file, it'll use the new encoders and you can choose how many times to loop the second pass. For some reason it doesn't always populate the system info in the results file (and I can't figure out why) but I guess everyone knows their system specs. I don't know if the new encoder is any more stressful than the year old one, but I figured newer is better.
> 
> The updated files don't overwrite anything, so you can still use the original benchmark program as well.
> 
> Edit: Bah, it's over the file size limit. Here's a link:
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/zip/GK2EL_d9/x264_stress_test_update.html


Could you please post this somewhere that doesn't require everybody that downloads it to either show their email to a network of spam bots or jump through a bunch of hoops to make a fake email?

http://puush.me/ might be usable, but maybe there's better ways. I don't know much of file sharing sites

Quote:


> Thats exactly what i found. I ended up bumping vrin by .025v and +0.1v on SA & IOD when i went from x49-x50 for the same uncore. Did the same with IOA but just induced instability.


Thanks


----------



## Menphisto

With vccin: 1.85v
I got a stabile 4,6 GHz now with 1.255v







(2133 MHz RAM not stabile even with 1.27v ,so 1600mhz all the way)


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Could you please post this somewhere that doesn't require everybody that downloads it to either show their email to a network of spam bots or jump through a bunch of hoops to make a fake email?
> 
> http://puush.me/ might be usable, but maybe there's better ways. I don't know much of file sharing sites
> Thanks


My apologies for the file sharing screw-up - I should have known that anyhting easy to upload to would be hard to download from. Here are two new links that should be more trouble free:

http://www.mediafire.com/download/z5qorzukbswlxqz/x264_stress_test_update.zip

https://db.tt/uysEVchn


----------



## Cyro999

Thanks 

Good work, i didn't actually use the benchmark very much but it's important to have up to date encoder (i used x264 in other ways, with a hopefully more up to date encoder; i didn't check the specific version, though i made a note to do it ages ago..)

Also, you can still compare FPS between people if we have the same encoder version.


----------



## fizzif

should i be using 64bit test? the only one that work was 32. thanks


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menphisto*
> 
> My overclock only crash @ prime95 28.1 336k FFT sometimes not low fft , 400k and so on ? Whats wrong ? x264 stable


It really helps if you get the error code that was in the BSOD, seeing as computers can crash for any number of reasons.


----------



## error-id10t

Can you update to this.

Username: error-id10t
CPU Model: 4770K
Core Multiplier: x44
CPU VID: 1.265v
Vcore: 1.28v
Uncore Multiplier: x44
Uncore Voltage: 1.23v
Cooling Solution: WC
Stability Test: x264 10 runs r2358
Ram Speed: 2400MHz


----------



## Ali Man

Really dam chilly down here in FL tonight:


----------



## Scotty Mac

Hey guys, quick question, can I run cinebench when adaptive mode is enabled in bios? If so, is that the only program I can run to test?


----------



## blaze2210

The first page of this forum has some suggestions for programs to test your video card's OC....


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty Mac*
> 
> Hey guys, quick question, can I run cinebench when adaptive mode is enabled in bios? If so, is that the only program I can run to test?


Adaptive may over volt your CPU with additional Vcore, depending upon the test you run, so just be careful with what you set in the bios.


----------



## Scotty Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> Adaptive may over volt your CPU with additional Vcore, depending upon the test you run, so just be careful with what you set in the bios.


Yeah, I'm aware of that. I just wasn't sure if there was a test out there I could run on adaptive. My core v is already 1.20v just at 4.2ghz. I set the ring to 41. I guess I'll work more on it tomorrow night. By the looks of it... Don't think I'll be going too much past 4.2








Thanks!


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty Mac*
> 
> Yeah, I'm aware of that. I just wasn't sure if there was a test out there I could run on adaptive. My core v is already 1.20v just at 4.2ghz. I set the ring to 41. I guess I'll work more on it tomorrow night. By the looks of it... Don't think I'll be going too much past 4.2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


1.2v isn't that much....You still have quite a bit of room....


----------



## Scotty Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> 1.2v isn't that much....You still have quite a bit of room....


When I originally started, with just changing the CPU ratio and nothing else.. It was at 1.3 lol. Think I should back the ring down to where it was? I see a lot of people using 100mhz below their CPU ratio that's why I set it to 41


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty Mac*
> 
> Hey guys, quick question, can I run cinebench when adaptive mode is enabled in bios? If so, is that the only program I can run to test?


Cinebench is fine, it's not going to raise volts beyond what you set (v11.5 at least for me).


----------



## bond32

Anyone have any idea what would cause a complete shut down then boot from windows? I'm trying to stabilize 4.7 ghz... At 2.1 vccin, 1.31 vcore. Ram is profile 1, 2400. I would think it would be getting too hot but that's not the case. Running 3 radiators here all for the cpu. Temps haven't gone over 71C full load.


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Anyone have any idea what would cause a complete shut down then boot from windows? I'm trying to stabilize 4.7 ghz... At 2.1 vccin, 1.31 vcore. Ram is profile 1, 2400. I would think it would be getting too hot but that's not the case. Running 3 radiators here all for the cpu. Temps haven't gone over 71C full load.


I don't think that 1.31V would need 1.21 VCCIN, either you're cpu bound or something else isn't right.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty Mac*
> 
> When I originally started, with just changing the CPU ratio and nothing else.. It was at 1.3 lol. Think I should back the ring down to where it was? I see a lot of people using 100mhz below their CPU ratio that's why I set it to 41


You can set the uncore 300-500Mhz lower the the core clock. In your case, you could have even left it at 3.9Ghz.


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> I don't think that 1.31V would need 1.21 VCCIN, either you're cpu bound or something else isn't right.
> You can set the uncore 300-500Mhz lower the the core clock. In your case, you could have even left it at 3.9Ghz.


That's what I thought too, but I have tried at those voltages and its no go. Set the uncore to 39 still no go.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> That's what I thought too, but I have tried at those voltages and its no go. Set the uncore to 39 still no go.


It might be entirely possible that your chip can't do those speeds stable.

Why don't you try reducing VCore? It might be finicky with that voltage setting. Another member earlier had a problem at a slightly higher and slightly lower voltage as well.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Anyone have any idea what would cause a complete shut down then boot from windows? I'm trying to stabilize 4.7 ghz... At 2.1 vccin, 1.31 vcore. Ram is profile 1, 2400. I would think it would be getting too hot but that's not the case. Running 3 radiators here all for the cpu. Temps haven't gone over 71C full load.


System can restart when you're close to stable

like said i'd try less vrin for only 1.3vcore, not higher than ~1.9


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> System can restart when you're close to stable
> 
> like said i'd try less vrin for only 1.3vcore, not higher than ~1.9


I still need to get on Skype with you! Maybe sometime early next week? I found out my 4.7 wasn't as stable as I though. 1.3 did fine with a few passes of x264 but BSOD in BF3 within a few minutes. BSOD'd almost instantly with 1.31, so maybe my voltage is too high?


----------



## Scotty Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Cinebench is fine, it's not going to raise volts beyond what you set (v11.5 at least for me).


Thank you! Those are the answers I like to hear. I think I downloaded v15. I'll go look for the version you have.


----------



## Scotty Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> I don't think that 1.31V would need 1.21 VCCIN, either you're cpu bound or something else isn't right.
> You can set the uncore 300-500Mhz lower the the core clock. In your case, you could have even left it at 3.9Ghz.


I believe my default was 3800. I'll go back to that. No stability issue so might as well. I guess when I try for more than 4.2ghz, I'll more than likely have to increase the ring. 1.2v on the CPU core now (1.1991v technically) so yeah.... I want to at least get 4.4 outta this chip. My temps barely budged at 4.2 from stock.


----------



## Doug2507

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty Mac*
> 
> I guess when I try for more than 4.2ghz, I'll more than likely have to increase the ring.


Nope.

Stay on x42, drop uncore back down to [email protected] on override, keep core on override and instead of running XTU stress for 5 minutes before moving up a multi, run x264. Set vrin to 1.8v, core to 1.2v (what you were on), run x264 then every time it fails bump vrin up by .01v. Repeat till you get to 1.9vrin, stop, put vrin back down to 1.8v, bump core by .005v then repeat the process again until stable in x264. Keep an eye on x264 progress throughout using the run/pass/% counters. Report back.


----------



## stolemyowncar

Just a quick question for you folks, I'm wondering how far you think I could take this 4770k. I'm rather new to overclocking so I'm just wondering where I should be aiming for.

Current status:
Currently I've just got it at 4Ghz flat (no up-down business), at 1.1v. The ring voltage is the same and since I set the ring ratio to auto, I think the ratio on it is the probably the same (dunno how to tell). My motherboard is the MPower (not Max). While doing Prime95 (version 25.11, build 2 if it matters), and doing the large in-place FFT's torture test, I put my Kraken X40's fans to about 60-70% (which with these Noctuas is still near silent). The temperature after around 50 minutes of testing seems to stabilize around 54-57C. Batch label on box says 3313B372, and Made in Costa Rica. Think I tried to go to 4.2 at this voltage but it bluescreened on me after I started doing anything remotely intensive (stayed okay for a small bit).

Just wanna know where I should aim, thanks.


----------



## CTM Audi

You got a 4770k from Costa Rica? Didn't think there were any. About time to sell my Malay.


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTM Audi*
> 
> You got a 4770k from Costa Rica? Didn't think there were any. About time to sell my Malay.


Costas are actually turning out to be pretty bad OC'ers. The one that I tested was worse than my current Malay.


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stolemyowncar*
> 
> Just a quick question for you folks, I'm wondering how far you think I could take this 4770k. I'm rather new to overclocking so I'm just wondering where I should be aiming for.
> 
> Current status:
> Currently I've just got it at 4Ghz flat (no up-down business), at 1.1v. The ring voltage is the same and since I set the ring ratio to auto, I think the ratio on it is the probably the same (dunno how to tell). My motherboard is the MPower (not Max). While doing Prime95 (version 25.11, build 2 if it matters), and doing the large in-place FFT's torture test, I put my Kraken X40's fans to about 60-70% (which with these Noctuas is still near silent). The temperature after around 50 minutes of testing seems to stabilize around 54-57C. Batch label on box says 3313B372, and Made in Costa Rica. Think I tried to go to 4.2 at this voltage but it bluescreened on me after I started doing anything remotely intensive (stayed okay for a small bit).
> 
> Just wanna know where I should aim, thanks.


Your standard checking should be at least at 1.200V at the VCore. Lock the Uncore at x39 as the max frequency and increase the multipliers from 42 while running your stability test and see at which multi it BSOD's. An excellent chip wouldn't BSOD even at 4.6Ghz.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty Mac*
> 
> Hey guys, quick question, can I run cinebench when adaptive mode is enabled in bios? If so, is that the only program I can run to test?


Should be ok. If you're worried, just monitor HWinfo.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Can you update to this.
> 
> Username: error-id10t
> CPU Model: 4770K
> Core Multiplier: x44
> CPU VID: 1.265v
> Vcore: 1.28v
> Uncore Multiplier: x44
> Uncore Voltage: 1.23v
> Cooling Solution: WC
> Stability Test: x264 10 runs r2358
> Ram Speed: 2400MHz


Okie.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty Mac*
> 
> Yeah, I'm aware of that. I just wasn't sure if there was a test out there I could run on adaptive. My core v is already 1.20v just at 4.2ghz. I set the ring to 41. I guess I'll work more on it tomorrow night. By the looks of it... Don't think I'll be going too much past 4.2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


I already noted it in my guide. Nonsynthetics, x264, chess. 1.2v is peanuts, it's a starting point.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stolemyowncar*
> 
> Just a quick question for you folks, I'm wondering how far you think I could take this 4770k. I'm rather new to overclocking so I'm just wondering where I should be aiming for.
> 
> Current status:
> Currently I've just got it at 4Ghz flat (no up-down business), at 1.1v. The ring voltage is the same and since I set the ring ratio to auto, I think the ratio on it is the probably the same (dunno how to tell). My motherboard is the MPower (not Max). While doing Prime95 (version 25.11, build 2 if it matters), and doing the large in-place FFT's torture test, I put my Kraken X40's fans to about 60-70% (which with these Noctuas is still near silent). The temperature after around 50 minutes of testing seems to stabilize around 54-57C. Batch label on box says 3313B372, and Made in Costa Rica. Think I tried to go to 4.2 at this voltage but it bluescreened on me after I started doing anything remotely intensive (stayed okay for a small bit).
> 
> Just wanna know where I should aim, thanks.


Just keep going to 4.1, until it's stable, then 4.2, 4.3, uncore at stock. Whenever voltage is too high or temps are too high for you doing the stress test you insist on doing. Isn't that the way all overclocking works?


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty Mac*
> 
> I believe my default was 3800. I'll go back to that. No stability issue so might as well. I guess when I try for more than 4.2ghz, I'll more than likely have to increase the ring. 1.2v on the CPU core now (1.1991v technically) so yeah.... I want to at least get 4.4 outta this chip. My temps barely budged at 4.2 from stock.


Well then your problem is clear that you really do have a below average chip. It's usually a lot harder to OC and stabilize the uncore. So if you aren't able to get a good OC from your core clock, just like you mentioned, being 4.2Ghz, well then you can easily image how hard getting up the uncore would be too.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty Mac*
> 
> I believe my default was 3800. I'll go back to that. No stability issue so might as well. I guess when I try for more than 4.2ghz, I'll more than likely have to increase the ring. 1.2v on the CPU core now (1.1991v technically) so yeah.... I want to at least get 4.4 outta this chip. My temps barely budged at 4.2 from stock.


I'm confused. When you try for more than 4.2ghz what you will have to increase the ring? I'm assuming the 4.2 on that paragraph is ring and all the other frequencies there are core?

Did you finish overclocking core before going on ring?


----------



## Doug2507

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty Mac*
> 
> Yeah, I'm aware of that. I just wasn't sure if there was a test out there I could run on adaptive. My core v is already 1.20v just at 4.2ghz. I set the ring to 41. I guess I'll work more on it tomorrow night. By the looks of it... Don't think I'll be going too much past 4.2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty Mac*
> 
> When I originally started, with just changing the CPU ratio and nothing else.. It was at 1.3 lol. Think I should back the ring down to where it was? I see a lot of people using 100mhz below their CPU ratio that's why I set it to 41


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I'm confused. When you try for more than 4.2ghz what you will have to increase the ring? I'm assuming the 4.2 on that paragraph is ring and all the other frequencies there are core?
> 
> Did you finish overclocking core before going on ring?


Nope, no confusion, 4.2 is core.

Nope, ran XTU stress for 5 minutes then changed multi to x43 and was surprised at BSOD.

Scotty, i give up. Maybe someone else can help as you don't seem to have understood/taken in anything i've said on your own thread (http://www.overclock.net/t/1434607/looks-like-i-need-some-help-with-overclocking-anyone/30_30#post_21061988 asking for help, receive it, choose to completely ignore), although i'd be willing to put money on them pointing you back to page one of this thread, and maybe this time you can put in a bit of effort yourself and at least try following it then come back and ask questions.


----------



## Menphisto

OK maybe it sounds stupid but, would you run:
Uncore 4300MHz @1.15v
Or
Uncore 4400MHz @1.2v


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menphisto*
> 
> OK maybe it sounds stupid but, would you run:
> Uncore 4300MHz @1.15v
> Or
> Uncore 4400MHz @1.2v


Personally I'd run the latter.


----------



## ricklen

Anybody overclocked an i5 4670K with a Scythe Mugen or a equivalent CPU cooler? How much will I be able to reach with my Scythe Yasya?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ricklen*
> 
> Anybody overclocked an i5 4670K with a Scythe Mugen or a equivalent CPU cooler? How much will I be able to reach with my Scythe Yasya?


It's all up to how lucky you got with the CPU, what stress test you want to use.

4.4?


----------



## Doug2507

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Personally I'd run the latter.


^This.


----------



## Menphisto

Ehen i run 20 runs x264 can i say my CPU is stable for all real world uses


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menphisto*
> 
> Ehen i run 20 runs x264 can i say my CPU is stable for all real world uses


Dude, just go use your computer and only come back if it bsods.


----------



## Menphisto

But vccin 1.85 is OK i guess?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Dude, just go use your computer and only come back if it bsods.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Still keep this thread running, though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's very important that you are here to repeat look at the OP, look at the OP, look at the OP.


----------



## Doug2507

lol.


----------



## BoredErica

http://www.corsair.com/en/blog/bf4-loves-high-speed-memory

Orly?

Guess there might be a reason to OC that memory after all.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> http://www.corsair.com/en/blog/bf4-loves-high-speed-memory
> 
> Orly?
> Guess there might be a reason to OC that memory after all.


Still waiting for another source that's not a RAM manufacturer to release something like this once it BF4 releases. I've seen this article kinda blow up on the internet, so hopefully some credible sources will actually test this out.


----------



## Doug2507

I'll be testing this myself when it comes out. I'll report findings including single GPU & SLI.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug2507*
> 
> I'll be testing this myself when it comes out. I'll report findings including single GPU & SLI.


Aren't you just the sweetest.







You're definitely going to get a lot of rep from me when you do this. Make sure and make your own thread for it!


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug2507*
> 
> I'll be testing this myself when it comes out. I'll report findings including single GPU & SLI.


Well, if you don't find the performance boost, blame the Corsair guy for lying! Exaggerating is the same as lying.


----------



## Scotty Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug2507*
> 
> Nope, no confusion, 4.2 is core.
> 
> Nope, ran XTU stress for 5 minutes then changed multi to x43 and was surprised at BSOD.
> 
> Scotty, i give up. Maybe someone else can help as you don't seem to have understood/taken in anything i've said on your own thread (http://www.overclock.net/t/1434607/looks-like-i-need-some-help-with-overclocking-anyone/30_30#post_21061988 asking for help, receive it, choose to completely ignore), although i'd be willing to put money on them pointing you back to page one of this thread, and maybe this time you can put in a bit of effort yourself and at least try following it then come back and ask questions.


No bud, I didn't just run the xtu for 5 mins and up the core. I ran it for 5 mins with every change I made. It's not that I'm not taking your advice, or ignoring what you had typed up. I have read it numerous times. And again a couple minutes ago. Sorry, not everyone is as good at this as you. But you also stated first to have my ram at 1333mhz, which stock is 1600. It confused me also to set my uncork to 3300mhz? Stock wasn't even that low. I'll tell you what, I'll try EXACTLY what you put on my thread and let you know the outcome. I just under the assumption, since I was just starting off, that I wouldn't have to mess with any of the other voltages. I just can't do 9 hours of a stress test with my schedule.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty Mac*
> 
> No bud, I didn't just run the xtu for 5 mins and up the core. I ran it for 5 mins with every change I made. It's not that I'm not taking your advice, or ignoring what you had typed up. I have read it numerous times. And again a couple minutes ago. Sorry, not everyone is as good at this as you. But you also stated first to have my ram at 1333mhz, which stock is 1600. It confused me also to set my uncork to 3300mhz? Stock wasn't even that low. I'll tell you what, I'll try EXACTLY what you put on my thread and let you know the outcome. I just under the assumption, since I was just starting off, that I wouldn't have to mess with any of the other voltages. I just can't do 9 hours of a stress test with my schedule.


Mate, you can't just test for 5 minutes. If your schedule is too tight to be able to run a stress test, just shoot for a lower overclock and be happy with it until you can spend the time to work with your computer. You are going to severely bork things up if you don't take the time to do it properly. I learned that first hand and now am RMAing a 4670k and MSI G45 because of me getting too antsy.


----------



## BoredErica

Or you can just run a stress overnight. Put settings you think are overkill and then scale back from day to day.


----------



## Shanenanigans

I'd run it overnight. And after starting, I'd run in command prompt -

shutdown -r -t 18000 ( restarts my PC after 5 hours, and after my PC boots, it goes to sleep in about twenty minutes, so it's ready for me the next morning )

The only disadvantage is you can't really see if your overclock was stable of it one of the threads crashed or whatever. But if you see the system uptime after and if it doesn't coincide with your Windows shutdown-restart time, rest assured that your OC isn't stable.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty Mac*
> 
> No bud, I didn't just run the xtu for 5 mins and up the core. I ran it for 5 mins with every change I made. It's not that I'm not taking your advice, or ignoring what you had typed up. I have read it numerous times. And again a couple minutes ago. Sorry, not everyone is as good at this as you. But you also stated first to have my ram at 1333mhz, which stock is 1600. It confused me also to set my uncork to 3300mhz? Stock wasn't even that low. I'll tell you what, I'll try EXACTLY what you put on my thread and let you know the outcome. I just under the assumption, since I was just starting off, that I wouldn't have to mess with any of the other voltages. I just can't do 9 hours of a stress test with my schedule.


If time is against you when stress testing, you might want to look into using LinX and running like 20 passes of it on the Standard or High setting. This will give you a better idea of the stability of your OC.

On the other hand, if you don't have the time to OC properly, then for the sake of your components, overclocking might not be right for you. Depending on the motherboard you have, you might have an "Auto OC" option that can be enabled. MSI has "OC Genie" - things like that.


----------



## Menphisto

When you have the choice between prime95 27.9 or 28.1 which 1 would you use ( i mean maybe 28.1 is too overkill)


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menphisto*
> 
> When you have the choice between prime95 27.9 or 28.1 which 1 would you use ( i mean maybe 28.1 is too overkill)


I thought we've been through this...

Come back when you actually Bsod. Which probably means never because you're stable...


----------



## Scotty Mac

Yeah, don't want to Bork anything up. This is why I'm trying to be as careful with voltages as possible and asking "dumb/same" questions. I'm pretty certain my 4.2ghz is stable. (After tests an gaming for hours) proved that IMO. 4.4 is what I'm shooting for without going over 1.3v That's why I asked about the Uncore and all that. I guess I'll go and reread darkwizzle's guide (again) to see if my question I haven't asked yet is in there. Is there a certain version of x264 and chess I should use? Don't want to get something that creates a lot of unneeded heat like the newer prime 95 (which I have 27.9 and not the new one)


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menphisto*
> 
> When you have the choice between prime95 27.9 or 28.1 which 1 would you use ( i mean maybe 28.1 is too overkill)


Dude, you need to have some confidence in your ability to make decisions for yourself. Do some research and formulate your own plan - no one knows what exact conditions you will be running your PC in, along with the many other variables that come into play while OC'ing....There are currently *449 pages* of valuable information in this thread alone that can help you with that decision.

A side note: you should make sure that you put your PC components into your signature, so when you ask for someone's advice on how you should do something, they can make a more educated recommendation....









If your question wasn't answered on Page 1 of this forum, I'm willing to put money on the fact that it was answered in the 448 other pages....


----------



## Menphisto

Yes, but i ask 4 a friend.


----------



## Scotty Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> If time is against you when stress testing, you might want to look into using LinX and running like 20 passes of it on the Standard or High setting. This will give you a better idea of the stability of your OC.
> 
> On the other hand, if you don't have the time to OC properly, then for the sake of your components, overclocking might not be right for you. Depending on the motherboard you have, you might have an "Auto OC" option that can be enabled. MSI has "OC Genie" - things like that.


Yeah, don't want to Bork anything up. This is why I'm trying to be as careful with voltages as possible and asking "dumb/same" questions. I'm pretty certain my 4.2ghz is stable. (After tests an gaming for hours) proved that IMO. 4.4 is what I'm shooting for without going over 1.3v That's why I asked about the Uncore and all that. I guess I'll go and reread darkwizzle's guide (again) to see if my question I haven't asked yet is in there. Is there a certain version of x264 and chess I should use? Don't want to get something that creates a lot of unneeded heat like the newer prime 95 (which I have 27.9 and not the new one) I'm not using that OC genie, it's crap lol. I can run stress test for that long (overnight only) but, nvm, I won't get into it lol


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty Mac*
> 
> Yeah, don't want to Bork anything up. This is why I'm trying to be as careful with voltages as possible and asking "dumb/same" questions. I'm pretty certain my 4.2ghz is stable. (After tests an gaming for hours) proved that IMO. 4.4 is what I'm shooting for without going over 1.3v That's why I asked about the Uncore and all that. I guess I'll go and reread darkwizzle's guide (again) to see if my question I haven't asked yet is in there. Is there a certain version of x264 and chess I should use? Don't want to get something that creates a lot of unneeded heat like the newer prime 95 (which I have 27.9 and not the new one)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty Mac*
> 
> Yeah, don't want to Bork anything up. This is why I'm trying to be as careful with voltages as possible and asking "dumb/same" questions. I'm pretty certain my 4.2ghz is stable. (After tests an gaming for hours) proved that IMO. 4.4 is what I'm shooting for without going over 1.3v That's why I asked about the Uncore and all that. I guess I'll go and reread darkwizzle's guide (again) to see if my question I haven't asked yet is in there. Is there a certain version of x264 and chess I should use? Don't want to get something that creates a lot of unneeded heat like the newer prime 95 (which I have 27.9 and not the new one) I'm not using that OC genie, it's crap lol. I can run stress test for that long (overnight only) but, nvm, I won't get into it lol


I've already went through this in my guide man.

x264, overnight. Pass, then you're stable. Temps are like the real thing. Safe voltages are also in the thread.


----------



## Scotty Mac

Idk why it posted twice.. Sorry


----------



## bond32

Literally just ran the intel stress test overnight without issues at 4.6 ghz. Played about 15 min of bf3 and it froze, what the heck. Trying the ram at 1600, going to see what that does.


----------



## darkadi

Username: darkadi
CPU Model: 4670k
Core Multiplier: x37 strap 125 ~ (4625 MHz)
CPU VID: 1.43v
Vcore: 1.47v (AVX2 linpack)
Uncore Multiplier: x34 strap 125 ~ (4250MHz)
Uncore Voltage: 1.23v
Cooling Solution: custom WC direct die (CPU +GPU @ one loop)
Stability Test: x264 HD 5.0.1 @ 10 passes, Linx AVX2 10 passes (1280MB RAM)
Batch Number: Can't find IHS








Ram Speed: Corsair vengeance 1866MHz [email protected] XMP and Oced at [email protected]/12/10/[email protected]



I can go with core [email protected] x264 stable with strap set to 100, but RAM even oced 2200MHz has latency as high as 52 ns in AIDA64. When I set strap at 125 it has a nice boost to 45 ns.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkadi*
> 
> Username: darkadi
> CPU Model: 4670k
> Core Multiplier: x37 strap 125 ~ (4625 MHz)
> CPU VID: 1.43v
> Vcore: 1.47v (AVX2 linpack)
> Uncore Multiplier: x34 strap 125 ~ (4250MHz)
> Uncore Voltage: 1.23v
> Cooling Solution: custom WC direct die (CPU +GPU @ one loop)
> Stability Test: x264 HD 5.0.1 @ 10 passes, Linx AVX2 10 passes (1280MB RAM)
> Batch Number: Can't find IHS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ram Speed: Corsair vengeance 1866MHz [email protected] XMP and Oced at [email protected]/12/10/[email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> I can go with core [email protected] x264 stable with strap set to 100, but RAM even oced 2200MHz has latency as high as 52 ns in AIDA64. When I set strap at 125 it has a nice boost to 45 ns.


Holy crap that is a lot of voltage for 4.6....


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Holy crap that is a lot of voltage for 4.6....


Not really.

Darkadi, what input voltage?


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty Mac*
> 
> Yeah, don't want to Bork anything up. This is why I'm trying to be as careful with voltages as possible and asking "dumb/same" questions. I'm pretty certain my 4.2ghz is stable. (After tests an gaming for hours) proved that IMO. 4.4 is what I'm shooting for without going over 1.3v That's why I asked about the Uncore and all that. I guess I'll go and reread darkwizzle's guide (again) to see if my question I haven't asked yet is in there. Is there a certain version of x264 and chess I should use? Don't want to get something that creates a lot of unneeded heat like the newer prime 95 (which I have 27.9 and not the new one) I'm not using that OC genie, it's crap lol. I can run stress test for that long (overnight only) but, nvm, I won't get into it lol


1) Your CPU has a warranty -which Intel is willing to cross-ship a CPU on

2) For $25, you can get Intel's Performance Tuning Protection Plan - which will give you one "no questions asked" replacement if you happen to fry your CPU while "running it outside of it's recommended specifications".

3) When in doubt with what program to use: Go with the newest, non-beta version - as it's most likely going to include features that have been updated for the newer components.

4) What is the point in asking questions, if you're not going to listen to the answers?

5) If you don't want a bunch of "unneeded heat", then don't run synthetics - test your OC by doing your everyday activities.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Holy crap that is a lot of voltage for 4.6....


That's close to what my 4670k required to be stable at 4.6ghz....


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty Mac*
> 
> Idk why it posted twice.. Sorry


I've already went through this in my guide man.

x264, overnight. Pass, then you're stable. Temps are like the real thing. Safe voltages are also in the thread.

The chess type is already listed in the guide man. Stockfish 4. x264 to get is in the guide. It's all in the guide.


----------



## darkadi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Not really.
> 
> Darkadi, what input voltage?


In bios set 1.97v
HWinfo ~ 2.0v under load

Edit
I've also played many hours BF3, no BSOD


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkadi*
> 
> In bios set 1.97v
> HWinfo ~ 2.0v under load
> 
> Edit
> I've also played many hours BF3, no BSOD


Alright, I've charted you.


----------



## Menphisto

Is there a massiv difference between avx and fma3 in stability or so ,and is fma3 used in real world(not heat)


----------



## otl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkadi*
> 
> Username: darkadi
> CPU Model: 4670k
> Core Multiplier: x37 strap 125 ~ (4625 MHz)
> CPU VID: 1.43v
> Vcore: 1.47v (AVX2 linpack)
> Uncore Multiplier: x34 strap 125 ~ (4250MHz)
> Uncore Voltage: 1.23v
> Cooling Solution: custom WC direct die (CPU +GPU @ one loop)
> Stability Test: x264 HD 5.0.1 @ 10 passes, Linx AVX2 10 passes (1280MB RAM)
> Batch Number: Can't find IHS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ram Speed: Corsair vengeance 1866MHz [email protected] XMP and Oced at [email protected]/12/10/[email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> I can go with core [email protected] x264 stable with strap set to 100, but RAM even oced 2200MHz has latency as high as 52 ns in AIDA64. When I set strap at 125 it has a nice boost to 45 ns.


I just have to ask, because I've actually seen it too. Hwinfo shows a minimum clock on core, 43, when you manually set it to 46? Why is this happening? Why it does not bsod instead?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menphisto*
> 
> Is there a massiv difference between avx and fma3 in stability or so ,and is fma3 used in real world(not heat)


For the love of god, come back when you actually have a bsod.


----------



## Menphisto

*bsod all the way







*


----------



## klepp0906

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steven88*
> 
> Correct....nearly the whole community were scratching their heads at why Haswell was such a poor OCer. Launch week was such a mess, with many folks claiming 4.2-4.4ghz. And they were all wondering how Linus and JJ got theirs to 4.8ghz with ease....it's because they had an extremely cherry picked unit, that could do 4.8ghz with 2400mhz RAM and full native uncore (or at least close to native 1:1)
> 
> Once a few weeks passed, people were finding out lowering the uncore opened up the headroom....and now we are here today. So hopefully more people can get their 4.5-4.6ghz by lowering the uncore. Thermals will be even more of a challenge than Ivy though....due to the FIVR under the IHS. I'm gonna say once thermals and uncore is taken care of, I'm willing to bet Haswell can OC just as well as Ivy....with maybe a slight lead to Ivy in terms of clock speed. But Haswell has the upper hand in improved IPCs at the same clock


talk about absurd claims. I know plenty who stil cant get 4.6 let alone with "ease" and 4.8 with ease... you must be talking about posting, certainly not stable. We need facts here. speculation and or exaggeration does no one any good.

(taking me 1.45v to get 4.7 stable, that's ran naked with a voltage that most people wouldn't be able to run at stock frequencies without catching their hsf on fire) and before we pull the bad sample card I pass all the markers put in place by asus such as 4.6 at 1.24 (post) as an above average chip and a vid of 1.0 being above average as well. Matter of fact, I can post well north of 5ghz, at less voltage than it is taking me to get 4.7 stable. Finally 4.6 stable at 1.28, 4.7 takes an additional .15.


----------



## darkadi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *otl*
> 
> I just have to ask, because I've actually seen it too. Hwinfo shows a minimum clock on core, 43, when you manually set it to 46? Why is this happening? Why it does not bsod instead?


It's becase I hit "reset values" to catch the most updated measurement but in idle they go all the way down to 1000MHz.

See this:


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *klepp0906*
> 
> talk about absurd claims. I know plenty who stil cant get 4.6 let alone with "ease" and 4.8 with ease... you must be talking about posting, certainly not stable. We need facts here. speculation and or exaggeration does no one any good.
> 
> (taking me 1.45v to get 4.7 stable, that's ran naked with a voltage that most people wouldn't be able to run at stock frequencies without catching their hsf on fire) and before we pull the bad sample card I pass all the markers put in place by asus such as 4.6 at 1.24 (post) as an above average chip and a vid of 1.0 being above average as well. Matter of fact, I can post well north of 5ghz, at less voltage than it is taking me to get 4.7 stable. Finally 4.6 stable at 1.28, 4.7 takes an additional .15.


Interesting, so you were stable at 4.7 with 1.43? What's your VCCIN?


----------



## Menphisto

Intel stock vccin is 1.8v or?


----------



## byardz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Literally just ran the intel stress test overnight without issues at 4.6 ghz. Played about 15 min of bf3 and it froze, what the heck. Trying the ram at 1600, going to see what that does.


I don't know how many times I need to say this but anything but Occt/prime is a joke.

Pass either test and you never bsod.

x264 is for people who can't overclock good enough to pass the real stress tests, Occt and prime


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *byardz*
> 
> I don't know how many times I need to say this but anything but Occt/prime is a joke.
> 
> Pass either test and you never bsod.
> 
> x264 is for people who can't overclock good enough to pass the real stress tests, Occt and prime


Well, for one thing I was tired of seeing any stress test so I wanted to do something different. But I believe my issue was with the uncore and/or ram. Seems I may have isolated it now. Still running solid, 4.7 ghz at 1.3 vcore, 1.9 vccin.


----------



## byardz

Tell me if you pass even 5 minutes of Occt










just curious


----------



## bond32

Personally I will run a few stress programs I deem necessary. If it crashes in a game then I have a problem.

Of course, when BF4 starts, I may become very frustrated if my pc isnt stable lol.

Edit: to be clear, I'm happy if I can game 24/7 but not pass a single stress test. Just my personal opinion/usage for my computer. I reserve my laptop to do anything of importance lol.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Personally I will run a few stress programs I deem necessary. If it crashes in a game then I have a problem.
> 
> Of course, when BF4 starts, I may become very frustrated if my pc isnt stable lol.
> 
> Edit: to be clear, I'm happy if I can game 24/7 but not pass a single stress test. Just my personal opinion/usage for my computer. I reserve my laptop to do anything of importance lol.


My evidence has shown me that passing 20 passes of x264 should put one in a stable position.

I welcome people to prove me wrong. In fact, if people prove me wrong, THEN I'd know something needs to be tweaked. Nobody has yet come running back telling me their computer is crashing like no tomorrow after passing 20 tests.

People have used Prime and crashed x264 in 10 minutes. This isn't my claim, but Cyro's.

On another note, it's very easy to fix an unstable OC once you Bsod: Simply take the multiplier and decrease it by one. That should be instant rock solid stability. (Unless you were doing something insane.)


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> My evidence has shown me that passing 20 passes of x264 should put one in a stable position.
> 
> I welcome people to prove me wrong. In fact, if people prove me wrong, THEN I'd know something needs to be tweaked. Nobody has yet come running back telling me their computer is crashing like no tomorrow after passing 20 tests.
> 
> People have used Prime and crashed x264 in 10 minutes. This isn't my claim, but Cyro's.
> 
> On another note, it's very easy to fix an unstable OC once you Bsod: Simply take the multiplier and decrease it by one. That should be instant rock solid stability. (Unless you were doing something insane.)


Agreed, all valid points. What are your stable settings, just curious?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Agreed, all valid points. What are your stable settings, just curious?


All of my settings are charted in the first page. Just click on the google doc link, ctrl-f for Darkwizzie to see all my settings (and others, too).


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> All of my settings are charted in the first page. Just click on the google doc link, ctrl-f for Darkwizzie to see all my settings (and others, too).


Ah, right on. Thanks. I've been out of the OC loop, been waiting on my case for months and running stock air cooler. Finally have it (Phanteks Enthoo Primo). 

Another question, and I see numbers in the guide, but regarding the cpu IO voltages, is it necessary if running xmp? For example, my trident x is rated at 2400 mhz, if I were to run profile 1 would it generally be needed to increase these voltages?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Ah, right on. Thanks. I've been out of the OC loop, been waiting on my case for months and running stock air cooler. Finally have it (Phanteks Enthoo Primo).
> 
> Another question, and I see numbers in the guide, but regarding the cpu IO voltages, is it necessary if running xmp? For example, my trident x is rated at 2400 mhz, if I were to run profile 1 would it generally be needed to increase these voltages?


Not that much testing has been done with Sa/Io voltages. We've all been working on the other ones. I believe JJ from Asus said something about Io and Ram dividers, so it may be worth looking into. Personally I'm fine with 2133 ram so I didn't check that hard. From my brief time testing ram overclocking with Io voltages increased, I didn't see any massive improvements. (1866xmp -> 2133)

Although, if you were to test it, come back and tell us what you end up finding out. Anybody else got opinions?


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *byardz*
> 
> Tell me if you pass even 5 minutes of Occt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just curious


Ooohh. Can I play?


----------



## bond32

I just assumed I would need to increase them around +100mv as 2400mhz on the ram is indeed a significant overclock from 1600 mhz. I may set them to stock and see if I am still stable. Background - I was trying to figure out what was causing the random reboots I had and I was somewhat positive it wasn't vcore or vccin, so I set those up. I have since figured out the reboots were the uncore and/or ram timings.

Also I know I should only be changing one thing at a time, but I get anxious.


----------



## Doug2507

I think i'm running the same ram as you bond32 and can run it with either xmp 1 or 2 no problem without having to adjust SA/IOD/IOA, all providing core/uncore is stable.









(also on the same mobo!







)


----------



## bond32

Awesome, rep'ed. What are your clocks like?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Ooohh. Can I play?


Looks like I might play just because I can.

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> I just assumed I would need to increase them around +100mv as 2400mhz on the ram is indeed a significant overclock from 1600 mhz. I may set them to stock and see if I am still stable. Background - I was trying to figure out what was causing the random reboots I had and I was somewhat positive it wasn't vcore or vccin, so I set those up. I have since figured out the reboots were the uncore and/or ram timings.
> 
> Also I know I should only be changing one thing at a time, but I get anxious.


Well that's not too much of a problem to fix. Uncore to stock, and only variable left is ram. And then you can test ram vs Io voltages all day long.

---

*A new version of HWInfo is now out. It is not a beta version.*


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Ooohh. Can I play?


On another note. Please people... run whatever stress test fits you best... if you're fine with x264 and stable (like me) then so be it. If you have ti be synthetic stable, then run what you like.

I render videos and I game. X264 fits my needs just fine.

If you find instability, then bump up your voltages until you find stability. I'm back to working on 4.7ghz because I bsod after rendering, recording, and gaming all at the same time. Silly me for trying all that at the same time.


----------



## BoredErica

Guide updated with rough Vccin parameters @ 1.3/1.4 vcore, small info on Hwinfo's wattage reading. Altered fill-out form for getting your values charted.


----------



## Gomi

Oh snap! I broke teh interwebz aswell!

Zzzzzzzz ...


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gomi*
> 
> Oh snap! I broke teh interwebz aswell!
> 
> Zzzzzzzz ...


*IMPOSSIBRU!!!!!*


----------



## Gomi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> *IMPOSSIBRU!!!!!*


LIEK FOR REALZ!


----------



## blaze2210

Personally, those more "extreme" stress tests seem to be more of a measurement of how well the CPU cooling solution functions, since I've passed hours of Prime only to BSOD in Far Cry 3 after 10-15 mins.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *byardz*
> 
> I don't know how many times I need to say this but anything but Occt/prime is a joke.
> 
> Pass either test and you never bsod.
> 
> x264 is for people who can't overclock good enough to pass the real stress tests, Occt and prime


Are you stupid? What's getting a bad chip got to do anything with how good you can OC?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Are you stupid? What's getting a bad chip got to do anything with how good you can OC?


Don't feed the troll. =/


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CTM Audi*
> 
> You got a 4770k from Costa Rica? Didn't think there were any. About time to sell my Malay.
> 
> 
> 
> Costas are actually turning out to be pretty bad OC'ers. The one that I tested was worse than my current Malay.
Click to expand...

I hope your wrong.









Anybody have a Costa Rica chip that clocks well?

Wdit: How many chips are u basing that off of?


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> I hope your wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody have a Costa Rica chip that clocks well?
> 
> Wdit: How many chips are u basing that off of?


From everything that I've read (which is hundreds, if not thousands, of forum postings), every chip is different. Also, it would depend on what your definition of "clocking well" is....


----------



## Doug2507

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Awesome, rep'ed. What are your clocks like?


Core/uncore? At the moment x50x43.









Mem is stock/XMP, not got round to playing with it yet. When i do i'll keep you updated!


----------



## Menphisto

When i pass 8hrs prime95 28.1 i dont have to run prime a second time ,or?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menphisto*
> 
> When i pass 8hrs prime95 28.1 i dont have to run prime a second time ,or?


Do this. If you BSOD. up your voltages a little bit. Say .005 on vcore or vrin. That's all you need to do. Use your computer like you normally do and up your voltages as you BSOD.


----------



## Menphisto

So another 8 hrs ?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Do this. If you BSOD. up your voltages a little bit. Say .005 on vcore or vrin. That's all you need to do. Use your computer like you normally do and up your voltages as you BSOD.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Do this. If you BSOD. up your voltages a little bit. Say .005 on vcore or vrin. That's all you need to do. Use your computer like you normally do and up your voltages as you BSOD.


Ah yes, this is what I usually do. Haven't BSODed at all.


----------



## Menphisto

OK thanks, prime95 running 8 hrs now how long should i run it ?


----------



## Doug2507

10 days. Report back when done.


----------



## Menphisto

LooooooooooooL ,4 real now


----------



## Doug2507

If i were you i'd leave it for now. 8 hrs Prime is quite a stint. As far as voltages go you are well within recommended maximums so no need to keep asking if they're safe when you bump any of them up a small amount. Go game for the rest of the day, enjoy yourself and see how it runs. If you BSOD, take note of the code and come back, if i can help you out i will. PM me if you want as it'll save cluttering up the thread, i'm home tomorrow so should be able to give you decent support since we're only an hour or two apart.


----------



## [CyGnus]

I dont understand why some guys waste endless hours doing stress tests... Why not just play with your rig, or work or do anything fun even benchmarks.


----------



## Menphisto

OK,last question: can more RAM capacity make OC unstable ,or not rly.


----------



## [CyGnus]

memory oc yes but not cpu oc, 4 dimms are hasrder to oc than 2


----------



## Menphisto

Thanks, i run @ the Moment 4 GB 1600mhz From my old rig @2133mhz, and i want to buy 8 GB 2133mhz ram , so there is no Problem of the CPU stability ? And anybody know a good 2133 kit up to 120€ ?


----------



## [CyGnus]

so you have 2x2gb kit and want to buy a 2x4gb 2133 kit?

Take a look at these:

Corsair Vengeance PRO Black 2x4096MB (8GB) DDR3 2133Mhz CAS9


----------



## Menphisto

Yeah,thanks they look very good but maybe i buy dominator platinum


----------



## [CyGnus]

Why spend so much on a kit of ram? They are very good looking other than that nor worth the money in my opinion... they go for around 180/200€ here in Portugal i can buy 2 kits with that money


----------



## Menphisto

Here in germany 115€ and vengeance pro 90€


----------



## [CyGnus]

Dominator GT or Platinum?


----------



## Menphisto

Platinum 9-11-10-27


----------



## jameyscott

The G.Skill TridentX seems like a great kit. I'm getting a 2x8GB 2400MHz Cas10 kit from them for 165. I'd look into those Menphisto. They look good, too. IMO


----------



## Gomi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> The G.Skill TridentX seems like a great kit. I'm getting a 2x8GB 2400MHz Cas10 kit from them for 165. I'd look into those Menphisto. They look good, too. IMO


Excellent kit - HYK0 chips, runs really well and easy to overclock on Haswell. (Have them myself).


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gomi*
> 
> Excellent kit - HYK0 chips, runs really well and easy to overclock on Haswell. (Have them myself).


What were you able to get them to?


----------



## Doug2507

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> The G.Skill TridentX seems like a great kit. I'm getting a 2x8GB 2400MHz Cas10 kit from them for 165. I'd look into those Menphisto. They look good, too. IMO


£145 delivered was the best i found.


----------



## Gomi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> What were you able to get them to?


I found mine in a Danish E-tailer - Belive it or not, they were priced at 88€ / 75£ - Grabbed a kit faster than you can eat a taco - The day after the price corrected - Still got my kit for 88€ though


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug2507*
> 
> £145 delivered was the best i found.


I'm in the US. I really should have put that in my profile by now.


----------



## Gomi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I'm in the US. I really should have put that in my profile by now.


CL10:

http://www.amazon.com/G-Skill-PC3-19200-2400MHz-Trident-10-12-12-31/dp/B0080F26M2/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1382876989&sr=8-2&keywords=G.skill+2400

CL 9:

http://www.amazon.com/G-Skill-PC3-19200-2400MHz-TridentX-9-11-11-31/dp/B00A3KHD0C/ref=sr_1_13?ie=UTF8&qid=1382876989&sr=8-13&keywords=G.skill+2400

lol at the CL9 price - I got it for under half the price.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gomi*
> 
> CL10:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/G-Skill-PC3-19200-2400MHz-Trident-10-12-12-31/dp/B0080F26M2/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1382876989&sr=8-2&keywords=G.skill+2400
> 
> CL 9:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/G-Skill-PC3-19200-2400MHz-TridentX-9-11-11-31/dp/B00A3KHD0C/ref=sr_1_13?ie=UTF8&qid=1382876989&sr=8-13&keywords=G.skill+2400
> 
> lol at the CL9 price - I got it for under half the price.


Normally I buy everything from amazon, but ram prices are even more outrageous on Amazon. I'm going to get it frok ncix and just wait forever for it because it's like 40 bucks cheaper for the 2x8GB kit.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> I hope your wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody have a Costa Rica chip that clocks well?
> 
> Wdit: How many chips are u basing that off of?


My statistic shows no Costas in the top multipliers. They're just ok.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menphisto*
> 
> When i pass 8hrs prime95 28.1 i dont have to run prime a second time ,or?


Dude, I've went over this like 50 times.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Do this. If you BSOD. up your voltages a little bit. Say .005 on vcore or vrin. That's all you need to do. Use your computer like you normally do and up your voltages as you BSOD.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menphisto*
> 
> OK thanks, prime95 running 8 hrs now how long should i run it ?


Did you read the post above you?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug2507*
> 
> 10 days. Report back when done.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menphisto*
> 
> LooooooooooooL ,4 real now


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> I dont understand why some guys waste endless hours doing stress tests... Why not just play with your rig, or work or do anything fun even benchmarks.


----------



## Menphisto




----------



## Ali Man

^^ This guy is a champ.

I was looking over the chart and there's a guy (CTM Audi) that has a chip from batch 315B, did he mention the full batch no.?


----------



## boldenc

I'm getting high temp if I try to stress with prime95 small FFT or AIDA64 FPU test, the temp go up to 85c on stock clock 3.9Ghz with 1.23v. (auto default) as I understood this specific tests add 0.1v more vcore if you try to use AVX instructions. is that normal for haswell? I read to not use stress tests based on AVX.
With normal usage and games max temp is 70c with 4.4Ghz overclock @ 1.25v
Should I remount my cooler or I'm fine?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boldenc*
> 
> I'm getting high temp if I try to stress with prime95 small FFT or AIDA64 FPU test, the temp go up to 85c on stock clock 3.9Ghz with 1.23v. (auto default) as I understood this specific tests add 0.1v more vcore if you try to use AVX instructions. is that normal for haswell? I read to not use stress tests based on AVX.
> With normal usage and games max temp is 70c with 4.4Ghz overclock @ 1.25v
> Should I remount my cooler or I'm fine?


You didn't mention what cooler.


----------



## boldenc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> You didn't mention what cooler.


it is Noctua NH-U14S

How can I make the system specification to show in my signature? I tried the rig builder and completed it but the info doesn't want to show.


----------



## BoredErica

You have to edit the signiture. Synthetics increase voltage over what you set, yes, but those temps are a bit high.


----------



## boldenc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> You have to edit the signiture. Synthetics increase voltage over what you set, yes, but those temps are a bit high.


I used the line method while applying the Noctua NT-H1, maybe too much?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boldenc*
> 
> I used the line method while applying the Noctua NT-H1, maybe to much?


Yes, too much. Try the pea method.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boldenc*
> 
> I used the line method while applying the Noctua NT-H1, maybe too much?


Make it a skinnier line? Lol.

Offtopic:

Anybody here have Adobe Premiere CC and a half recent AMD card in the system that runs it?


----------



## darkadi

I've read an article on corsair forum about better performance on high speed RAM in BF4. I've been curious so I did an experiment. I set my RAM at [email protected] then [email protected] and spent a few hours playing BF3 (multi 64, same map, everything maxed out). Results are underneath and comes from frapslog. Just look at the min FPS.

FRAPSLOG.TXT 2k .TXT file

BF4 is just behind the corner so I'm thinking about upgrading my DDR3 kit. [email protected] 2x8GB at least.


----------



## Jason7890

Really confused,been tinkering and can not for the life in me get 4.8ghz to even pass Cinebench.This all happening after a few months ago when it was at 4.8ghz it would be fine in Cinebench and Fritz Chess before bsod 3 days later.Have tried upping voltages one at a time in smallest steps and nothing,although less volts on vcore seem more stable/gets further through tests.

I know I have'nt damaged my chip,not used any crazy voltages.Any ideas as to why it suddenly wont budge past 4.6ghz?Everything is fine at 4.6ghz,even with 2133 RAM and even 4.6ghz Cache.Vcore for 4.6ghz is set at 1.235v,she will run fine at down to 1.227v with stability but i like to allow a few mv to allow an extra safety.


----------



## jameyscott

Did you do the test in Single or Multi? Mutli will give inconsistent results because the same thing will not always happen for each time you run it. Would you mind running a mission at 1600mhz and 2200Mhz?


----------



## amtbr

Can someone help me with power saving features (ie. EIST, C3, C6/7, C1E).

I have my OC totally stable, now I want my core speed and voltage to drop when I am not gaming. I tried returning everything to the previous stock settings, but it still won't drop to regular core speeds. I tried changing Turbo from "Auto" to "Enabled" and that resulted in the core speed dropping to 3.8 ghz but the voltage staying the same, this also resulted in a BSOD immediately after opening Chrome in Windows.

Thank you


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jason7890*
> 
> Really confused,been tinkering and can not for the life in me get 4.8ghz to even pass Cinebench.This all happening after a few months ago when it was at 4.8ghz it would be fine in Cinebench and Fritz Chess before bsod 3 days later.Have tried upping voltages one at a time in smallest steps and nothing,although less volts on vcore seem more stable/gets further through tests.
> 
> I know I have'nt damaged my chip,not used any crazy voltages.Any ideas as to why it suddenly wont budge past 4.6ghz?Everything is fine at 4.6ghz,even with 2133 RAM and even 4.6ghz Cache.Vcore for 4.6ghz is set at 1.235v,she will run fine at down to 1.227v with stability but i like to allow a few mv to allow an extra safety.


Next time I recommend passing all night x264 before calling it stable. Fritz is sketchy, unproven even as far as chess goes,

Speaking of which, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C24d19STW0w










I made a new video.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkadi*
> 
> I've read an article on corsair forum about better performance on high speed RAM in BF4. I've been curious so I did an experiment. I set my RAM at [email protected] then [email protected] and spent a few hours playing BF3 (multi 64, same map, everything maxed out). Results are underneath and comes from frapslog. Just look at the min FPS.
> 
> FRAPSLOG.TXT 2k .TXT file
> 
> BF4 is just behind the corner so I'm thinking about upgrading my DDR3 kit. [email protected] 2x8GB at least.


So I'm assuming ram does make a difference, too lazy to check, lol.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jason7890*
> 
> Really confused,been tinkering and can not for the life in me get 4.8ghz to even pass Cinebench.This all happening after a few months ago when it was at 4.8ghz it would be fine in Cinebench and Fritz Chess before bsod 3 days later.Have tried upping voltages one at a time in smallest steps and nothing,although less volts on vcore seem more stable/gets further through tests.
> 
> I know I have'nt damaged my chip,not used any crazy voltages.Any ideas as to why it suddenly wont budge past 4.6ghz?Everything is fine at 4.6ghz,even with 2133 RAM and even 4.6ghz Cache.Vcore for 4.6ghz is set at 1.235v,she will run fine at down to 1.227v with stability but i like to allow a few mv to allow an extra safety.


I experienced the same thing when working on 4.7 again. I thought I was stable at 1.3vcore, but it crashed in BF3. I tried upping the voltage up to 1.31 and start crashing almost instantly. Have you tried going down in voltage/upped your VRIN? What is your VRIN?


----------



## darkadi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Did you do the test in Single or Multi? Mutli will give inconsistent results because the same thing will not always happen for each time you run it. Would you mind running a mission at 1600mhz and 2200Mhz?


Multi 1000 tickets a few times at the same map with at least 60~64 players. Fraps set to 3 minutes.


----------



## managerman

I'm sorry in advance. I looked back a few hundred posts, but could not find anything about the problem I am having running x264...I'm sure I'm doing something wrong..Any advice?

I have windows 8.1 x64. I have UAC disabled.

-M


----------



## Jason7890

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I experienced the same thing when working on 4.7 again. I thought I was stable at 1.3vcore, but it crashed in BF3. I tried upping the voltage up to 1.31 and start crashing almost instantly. Have you tried going down in voltage/upped your VRIN? What is your VRIN?


Tried upping each in turn,no dice.Been paying close attention to guides on the front page and members in thread.Tried VRIN up to 2.070v.Lower voltages run tests for longer it seems,gone from 1.200v-1.430v and stumped

My 4.6 is solid,ran Aida 64 no worries and 5 hours prime95,is stable in games and youtube video's,lol,which i understand has crashed a few.

Considering a de-lid,have seen on other forums etc that de-lidding can allow voltages that did'nt work before to work,i understand for higher voltages,but am left baffled as to how it can help lower volts aswell.Anyone explain?


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *managerman*
> 
> I'm sorry in advance. I looked back a few hundred posts, but could not find anything about the problem I am having running x264...I'm sure I'm doing something wrong..Any advice?
> 
> I have windows 8.1 x64. I have UAC disabled.
> 
> -M


Did you try running it as administrator? The 64 bit test has to install the 64 bit Avisynth, so that may be your issue. I usually open a command prompt as administrator and then run the batch file from there, I've never had much success running the batch file directly.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkadi*
> 
> Multi 1000 tickets a few times at the same map with at least 60~64 players. Fraps set to 3 minutes.


w

Well, I'm still buying a 2400Mhz kit regardless, I just wanted to feel better about my purchase.







Thanks for doing the tests though! Definitely helped me justify it a little more in my mind.


----------



## Gero2013

hey guys, can you help me rate my CPU and with improving OC results?

These were my initial OC results (Prime95 and BF3 ran for 5mins)
Stable
http://abload.de/image.php?img=ocstable3cy8h.jpg

If I lower the voltage on any of those I would get some stability issues.
All attempts (for reference)
http://abload.de/image.php?img=ocall08zwg.jpg

CPU: i7-4770k
Uncore / Ringbus ratio was left at default 35x.

Is there a way I can lower VCore at 4.5GHz by twiddling with the other parameters?
Is this CPU bad or average, because I see lot's of people with much better results.

Any tips appreciated!


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkadi*
> 
> Multi 1000 tickets a few times at the same map with at least 60~64 players. Fraps set to 3 minutes.


Single player is GPU bound, so RAM wouldn't help. Testing single to iron out inconsistencies doesn't work because of that


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jason7890*
> 
> Tried upping each in turn,no dice.Been paying close attention to guides on the front page and members in thread.Tried VRIN up to 2.070v.Lower voltages run tests for longer it seems,gone from 1.200v-1.430v and stumped
> 
> My 4.6 is solid,ran Aida 64 no worries and 5 hours prime95,is stable in games and youtube video's,lol,which i understand has crashed a few.
> 
> Considering a de-lid,have seen on other forums etc that de-lidding can allow voltages that did'nt work before to work,i understand for higher voltages,but am left baffled as to how it can help lower volts aswell.Anyone explain?


Your VRIN is probably way too high


----------



## Menphisto

Prime95 crash after 15 hrs....noooooooo


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gero2013*
> 
> hey guys, can you help me rate my CPU and with improving OC results?
> 
> These were my initial OC results (Prime95 and BF3 ran for 5mins)
> Stable
> http://abload.de/image.php?img=ocstable3cy8h.jpg
> 
> If I lower the voltage on any of those I would get some stability issues.
> All attempts (for reference)
> http://abload.de/image.php?img=ocall08zwg.jpg
> 
> CPU: i7-4770k
> Uncore / Ringbus ratio was left at default 35x.
> 
> Is there a way I can lower VCore at 4.5GHz by twiddling with the other parameters?
> Is this CPU bad or average, because I see lot's of people with much better results.
> 
> Any tips appreciated!


Read the guide.


----------



## Gero2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Read the guide.


I just came over from the Gigabyte overclocking thread
I had a quick look already before I asked the question, but will read it more carefully.

EDIT: ok, so the uncore is basically to get a bit more performance but can be ignored for now.

So that just leaves the multipliers and voltages I have already.
would that CPU be classified as average or bad?
I had a look at the table of course but there are only 3 entries with VCore at 4.5GHz and one of them has VCore of 1.23


----------



## managerman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Did you try running it as administrator? The 64 bit test has to install the 64 bit Avisynth, so that may be your issue. I usually open a command prompt as administrator and then run the batch file from there, I've never had much success running the batch file directly.


Ok...Got it to run...sort of...I have this now...only using 55-60% of cores..Keep getting access denied, but I am running as admin...

-M


----------



## error-id10t

Yeah that's what I also get when I use the "standard" script. I don't really understand how others don't get those errors - it's the 2 files + 6 registry entries it tries to create via another batch file. You can run that separate batch file alone as admin though..

_copy "%~dp0DirectShowSource.dll" "%AVSPATH%64\DirectshowSource.dll" /Y >nul
copy "%~dp0MT.dll" "%AVSPATH%64\MT.dll" /Y >nul

REG ADD HKLM\SOFTWARE\AviSynth /t REG_SZ /d "%AVSPATH%" /f >nul
REG ADD HKLM\SOFTWARE\AviSynth /t REG_SZ /v plugindir2_5 /d "%AVSPATH%64" /f >nul
REG ADD HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\AVIFile\Extensions\avs /t REG_SZ /d {E6D6B700-124D-11D4-86F3-DB80AFD98778} /f >nul
REG ADD HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{E6D6B700-124D-11D4-86F3-DB80AFD98778} /t REG_SZ /d AviSynth /f >nul
REG ADD HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{E6D6B700-124D-11D4-86F3-DB80AFD98778}\InProcServer32 /t REG_SZ /d avisynth.dll /f >nul
REG ADD HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{E6D6B700-124D-11D4-86F3-DB80AFD98778}\InProcServer32 /v ThreadingModel /t REG_SZ /d Apartment /f >nul_


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *managerman*
> 
> Ok...Got it to run...sort of...I have this now...only using 55-60% of cores..Keep getting access denied, but I am running as admin...
> 
> -M


The only way I can get it to work is to open a command prompt as an administrator (from the start menu) and then go to the folder and run the script from within the command prompt. Executing from Windows doesn't work no matter what I've tried. I think it is because running the script as administrator from Windows doesn't give that second script (called by the first) administrator privileges (it doesn't transfer the administrator rights), while running from within the administrator command prompt lets everything that gets executed run as administrator.

Or you can just run the 32-bit version, that doesn't run the second script.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gero2013*
> 
> I just came over from the Gigabyte overclocking thread
> I had a quick look already before I asked the question, but will read it more carefully.
> 
> EDIT: ok, so the uncore is basically to get a bit more performance but can be ignored for now.
> 
> So that just leaves the multipliers and voltages I have already.
> would that CPU be classified as average or bad?
> I had a look at the table of course but there are only 2 entries with VCore at 4.5GHz.


Just follow the guide to a T and you're good. That's how I got to 4.6Ghz. I can't see the pictures because I'm at work and the internet is too slow to look at pictures. What was your vcore? Mine at 4.5Ghz was 1.26 and 1.85VRIN. My VRIN is a bit too high for it, I just haven't messed with it.


----------



## Gero2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Just follow the guide to a T and you're good. That's how I got to 4.6Ghz. I can't see the pictures because I'm at work and the internet is too slow to look at pictures. What was your vcore? Mine at 4.5Ghz was 1.26 and 1.85VRIN. My VRIN is a bit too high for it, I just haven't messed with it.


Well this is it, I followed the guide and I got

4.5GHz, 1.325V VCore, 1.125V Ring Voltage, 1.8V VRIN
See I don't get how people get such lower VCore... this is why I wonder whetehr I got a bad CPU...


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menphisto*
> 
> Prime95 crash after 15 hrs....noooooooo


How many times have we gone over this?

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *Gero2013*
> 
> Well this is it, I followed the guide and I got
> 
> 4.5GHz, 1.325V VCore, 1.125V Ring Voltage, 1.8V VRIN
> See I don't get how people get such lower VCore... this is why I wonder whetehr I got a bad CPU...


Yeah, it's this thing called luck. Some people need less some need more. That voltage at that speed is just average. The average overclock is 4.55ghz. So your overclock is pretty average.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gero2013*
> 
> Well this is it, I followed the guide and I got
> 
> 4.5GHz, 1.325V VCore, 1.125V Ring Voltage, 1.8V VRIN
> See I don't get how people get such lower VCore... this is why I wonder whetehr I got a bad CPU...


After 4.5ghz the increase in speed is negligible depending on what you're doing. Very cpu intensive tasks will benefit and certain cpu bound games will benefit but an increase to say 4.6ghz won't be that noticeable. I'm just shooting 5.0ghz because I can.


----------



## managerman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> The only way I can get it to work is to open a command prompt as an administrator (from the start menu) and then go to the folder and run the script from within the command prompt. Executing from Windows doesn't work no matter what I've tried. I think it is because running the script as administrator from Windows doesn't give that second script (called by the first) administrator privileges (it doesn't transfer the administrator rights), while running from within the administrator command prompt lets everything that gets executed run as administrator.
> 
> Or you can just run the 32-bit version, that doesn't run the second script.


Ok...ran it from the the cmd prompt. It is now working without errors...but still only hits about 60% load....

Thanks for the info!

-M


----------



## fizzif

anyone crash from x264? i crashed but i dont know why or where to find the files


----------



## error-id10t

For me x264 freezes if the cache is too high vs. cache volts too low for it. It doesn't cause a BSOD. IMO you can eliminate cache as the culprit.

However, last night I did get a BSOD 124 (still haven't seen one 101 code) and 1 freeze. I raised my cache from 1.23v to 1.24v and VCCIN from 1.64v to 1.67v and that fixed it. If I just let x264 do it's thing alone, it'll run fine but if I surf the web etc, it caused that issue.

Also noticed that after I raised those volts, my FPS went up as much as I gained when I went up from x43 to x44 multi. So obviously I was just at the stability level and it was affecting performance too that I couldn't tell just looking at software.


----------



## fizzif

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> For me x264 freezes if the cache is too high vs. cache volts too low for it. It doesn't cause a BSOD. IMO you can eliminate cache as the culprit.
> 
> However, last night I did get a BSOD 124 (still haven't seen one 101 code) and 1 freeze. I raised my cache from 1.23v to 1.24v and VCCIN from 1.64v to 1.67v and that fixed it. If I just let x264 do it's thing alone, it'll run fine but if I surf the web etc, it caused that issue.
> 
> Also noticed that after I raised those volts, my FPS went up as much as I gained when I went up from x43 to x44 multi. So obviously I was just at the stability level and it was affecting performance too that I couldn't tell just looking at software.


my computer just restarted suddenly without bluescreen but i look at problem details and it says 124. So i was a bluescreen i guess. i will raise voltage.


----------



## Napoleon85

I've been working on overclocking my 4770K, but seems like thermal issues are going to hold me back for the time being. I'm running a 42x multi at 1.210 vcore, 1.800 vccin, 38x uncore. EIST and C states are disabled until I get everything 100% stable. As of right now I'm running 85-90C with a Corsair H100, which seems a bit high to me for the freq and volts I'm running, maybe I used too much TIM, so I might try reseating and applying less, but I want to give the AS5 a chance to burn in first.

I'm sure delidding and using CLP as a TIM between the die and IHS would help immensely, but I just don't have the cahones to take a hammer to my 4770K, especially since I don't have the funds to replace it if things go wrong. I'm also concerned about the reports I've read of cracked dies down the road after delidding.

I don't mind building a custom loop (I plan to at some point), but I don't think it will help since I saw almost no reduction in temps going from my Hyper 212 to my H100...


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Napoleon85*
> 
> I've been working on overclocking my 4770K, but seems like thermal issues are going to hold me back for the time being. I'm running a 42x multi at 1.210 vcore, 1.800 vccin, 38x uncore. EIST and C states are disabled until I get everything 100% stable. As of right now I'm running 85-90C with a Corsair H100, which seems a bit high to me for the freq and volts I'm running, maybe I used too much TIM, so I might try reseating and applying less, but I want to give the AS5 a chance to burn in first.
> 
> I'm sure delidding and using CLP as a TIM between the die and IHS would help immensely, but I just don't have the cahones to take a hammer to my 4770K, especially since I don't have the funds to replace it if things go wrong. I'm also concerned about the reports I've read of cracked dies down the road after delidding.
> 
> I don't mind building a custom loop (I plan to at some point), but I don't think it will help since I saw almost no reduction in temps going from my Hyper 212 to my H100...


Don't bother giving it a chance to set. It takes 200 hours and is only a 2-3C improvement. Clean it of with Isopropyl alcohol and reseat using the pea method. Oh, and don't use a pea size pea dot. Just a dot, really. The pressure of the cooler will spread the TIM for you.


----------



## Napoleon85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Don't bother giving it a chance to set. It takes 200 hours and is only a 2-3C improvement. Clean it of with Isopropyl alcohol and reseat using the pea method. Oh, and don't use a pea size pea dot. Just a dot, really. The pressure of the cooler will spread the TIM for you.


Yeah, that's what I always do. It was much less than a pea (that's way too much), probably about 1/2-2/3 the size. I'll clean and reseat tomorrow, and adjust the amount based on how the spread looks.


----------



## jameyscott

If the spread is bad, don't just overtighten. Both your processor and block could have concave or convex surfaces, which means it is time to lap! If I was a betting man, I'd bet you applied too much TIM. AS5 is pretty good TIM, but it spreads too easy IMO.


----------



## Napoleon85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> If the spread is bad, don't just overtighten. Both your processor and block could have concave or convex surfaces, which means it is time to lap! If I was a betting man, I'd bet you applied too much TIM. AS5 is pretty good TIM, but it spreads too easy IMO.


That's my bet as well, I just don't have the motivation to tear it apart again today to check. I don't think I'm ready to lap it yet, since that is a one way street to warranty denial in the event I ever need to send the CPU back. Are the IHS on the Haswells typically concave like the previous generations of Intels were?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Napoleon85*
> 
> That's my bet as well, I just don't have the motivation to tear it apart again today to check. I don't think I'm ready to lap it yet, since that is a one way street to warranty denial in the event I ever need to send the CPU back. Are the IHS on the Haswells typically concave like the previous generations of Intels were?


That I do not know. Lapping is usually just for that last 2-3C, although some people have reported higher, although I believe they were also de-lidded. I want to lap and delid so bad, but I don't want to void my warranty and after the money I have spent, my wife would murder me to think that I spend 340 bucks and then broke it.


----------



## Napoleon85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> That I do not know. Lapping is usually just for that last 2-3C, although some people have reported higher, although I believe they were also de-lidded. I want to lap and delid so bad, but I don't want to void my warranty and after the money I have spent, my wife would murder me to think that I spend 340 bucks and then broke it.


I can get a new 4770K from Microcenter for $270, but that's still a chunk of change when I have other parts of my rig that need replaced without throwing money down the drain. I would probably delid before I lap, I just can't get over the fear of taking a vice, block of wood, and hammer to my CPU.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *Napoleon85*
> 
> I've been working on overclocking my 4770K, but seems like thermal issues are going to hold me back for the time being. I'm running a 42x multi at 1.210 vcore, 1.800 vccin, 38x uncore. EIST and C states are disabled until I get everything 100% stable. As of right now I'm running 85-90C with a Corsair H100, which seems a bit high to me for the freq and volts I'm running, maybe I used too much TIM, so I might try reseating and applying less, but I want to give the AS5 a chance to burn in first.
> 
> I'm sure delidding and using CLP as a TIM between the die and IHS would help immensely, but I just don't have the cahones to take a hammer to my 4770K, especially since I don't have the funds to replace it if things go wrong. I'm also concerned about the reports I've read of cracked dies down the road after delidding.
> 
> I don't mind building a custom loop (I plan to at some point), but I don't think it will help since I saw almost no reduction in temps going from my Hyper 212 to my H100...


Looking at this situation the first question that comes to mind is, what stress test are we talking about here? There is no way in hell you're throttling with 1.2-1.3v doing x264.


----------



## Gero2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Yeah, it's this thing called luck. Some people need less some need more. That voltage at that speed is just average. The average overclock is 4.55ghz. So your overclock is pretty average.


My merchant has offered to swap it out, would you go for it? I mean is it likely to get better or worse?

Ok, well last night Prime crashed after just 20mins so I may need to up the VCore even more, getting even higher temps, maybe limiting me to 4.4GHz.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> After 4.5ghz the increase in speed is negligible depending on what you're doing. Very cpu intensive tasks will benefit and certain cpu bound games will benefit but an increase to say 4.6ghz won't be that noticeable. I'm just shooting 5.0ghz because I can.


THanks for the info. I would use it to run Battlefield 4, which is very CPU intensive, you reckon there will be much off a difference?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gero2013*
> 
> My merchant has offered to swap it out, would you go for it? I mean is it likely to get better or worse?
> 
> Ok, well last night Prime crashed after just 20mins so I may need to up the VCore even more, getting even higher temps, maybe limiting me to 4.4GHz.
> THanks for the info. I would use it to run Battlefield 4, which is very CPU intensive, you reckon there will be much off a difference?


That's one of those games that it actually could make a difference in. I am working on getting 4.7 or 4.8 before it releases with my ultimate goal of 5.0Ghz.









You may not neccesarily need more vcore. Tone your vcore down a little bit and see if that increase stability. When I was working on 4.7 last week I was at 1.3vcore and it was taking a few passes of x264 to crash went all the way up to 1.31 and almost instant BSOD.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gero2013*
> 
> My merchant has offered to swap it out, would you go for it? I mean is it likely to get better or worse?
> 
> Ok, well last night Prime crashed after just 20mins so I may need to up the VCore even more, getting even higher temps, maybe limiting me to 4.4GHz.
> THanks for the info. I would use it to run Battlefield 4, which is very CPU intensive, you reckon there will be much off a difference?


I think you have a higher chance of getting one that hits 4.5ghz or better, but it's still mostly luck than anything else.

Sorry, too lazy to check back. Have you tried different levels of input voltage and Vcore? One way of finding out if you're getting closer or further from stability is to run multiple stress runs at one setting and finding average time to Bsod. This is time consuming though and worthwhile only when you're kind of stumped.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I think you have a higher chance of getting one that hits 4.5ghz or better, but it's still mostly luck than anything else.
> 
> Sorry, too lazy to check back. Have you tried different levels of input voltage and Vcore? One way of finding out if you're getting closer or further from stability is to run multiple stress runs at one setting and finding average time to Bsod. This is time consuming though and worthwhile only when you're kind of stumped.


Definitely! If you increased the multi and then BSOD and then slowly increased voltages until you hit stability, then you only have up to go to. However, if you just threw some numbers in and tried from there, you might need to back it down some. I just found out that at 1.29Vcore and 1.9VRIN it lasted longer than 1.30Vcore and 1.95VRIN. Going to slowly work down and see if I gain any stability, otherwise I'll be moving up from 1.29.


----------



## BoredErica

I might go back to testing 4.6ghz and after I fail, testing how low I can go with 4.5ghz's Vcore without losing stability.


----------



## blaze2210

So I realized today that even though my 4.6 OC was stable after hours of Prime95, 20 passes of LinX, and a couple hours of XTU - it could not hold up to 30 mins of Arkham Origins on maxed out settings....So I re-state my previous point: If you're going to be using an OC for gaming, then the best way to test for stability is to game....


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I might go back to testing 4.6ghz and after I fail, testing how low I can go with 4.5ghz's Vcore without losing stability.


Went all the way down to 1.28Vcore and still gets past the first pass of x264 which isn't too terribly stressful, but that's quite a difference. Especially considering that 1.295 did about the same. I'm going to keep going down until I can't pass the first pass and work my way up from there.


----------



## mfranco702

Just a quick question, does the power supply quality affects the Overclock results? better quality ensures cleaner and more consistent power delivered to the system, Im wondering if changing to a better certified PSU will give me more room for overclock.....


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfranco702*
> 
> Just a quick question, does the power supply quality affects the Overclock results? better quality ensures cleaner and more consistent power delivered to the system, Im wondering if changing to a better certified PSU will give me more room for overclock.....


If you have a really crappy PSU, it could. IIRC the GS series from Corsair isn't all that bad, so I doubt in your case it would help.


----------



## Doug2507

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfranco702*
> 
> Just a quick question, does the power supply quality affects the Overclock results? better quality ensures cleaner and more consistent power delivered to the system, Im wondering if changing to a better certified PSU will give me more room for overclock.....


I'm just away to swap out my 860i for a 1200i. If i notice any difference i'll let you know. i do know that with my 780's running full pelt i'm over the point of max efficiency with the 860i.


----------



## Doug2507

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menphisto*
> 
> Prime95 crash after 15 hrs....noooooooo


Is there any time you will be playing games etc for more than 15hrs solid and using a game that stresses the cpu 100% for all that time? If the answer is no...........

_*STOP RUNNING PRIME AND GO PLAY SOME GAMES!!!!*_


----------



## CTM Audi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> ^^ This guy is a champ.
> 
> I was looking over the chart and there's a guy (CTM Audi) that has a chip from batch 315B, did he mention the full batch no.?


With Haswell, batch seems to be meaningless. For every "good" batch, there is just as many people with average OCs as there are above average.

Generally though, this applies. But again, not so much for Haswell, especially the low vs high VID stuff because heat will be an issue first (unless you are looking for LN2/extreme cooling).

Quote:


> Picking CPUs by batch.
> 
> Intel
> 
> An Intel "batch" code looks something like this.
> 3849A015
> 
> 3 - Plant it was made at, list of plants.
> 
> 0 = San Jose, Costa Rica
> 1 = Cavite, Philippines
> 3 = .............., Costa Rica
> 6 = Chandler, Arizona
> 7 = .........., Philippines
> 8 = Leixlip, Ireland
> 9 = Penang, Malaysia
> L = ............, Malaysia
> Q = ..........., Malaysia
> R = Manila, Philippines
> Y = Leixlip, Ireland
> 
> 8 - Year (2008)
> 49 - Week of the year (49th week)
> A - Stepping (A less voltage more heat, B more voltage less heat, C too rare to know advantages)
> 015 - Location on the wafer. Last two digits are important, you want them to be less then 15.
> 
> Whats important. Firstly, the date (year and week). Only way to know which are best is by looking for results by others with the same date.
> Next look at the stepping. Decide by your cooling. I recomend A batches for good water setups for daily, and since they are generally lower VID then B batches, should be better with extreme cooling. B batches are going to be better for air, or entry water setups. They will also generally draw less power.
> 
> AMD
> 
> AMD are a little more confusing, since there are so many numbers. One would look like this.
> 
> CCBBE CB 1023FPMW
> Y460944J00399
> 
> CCBBE is is the stepping code.
> 1023 is the date (2010, 23rd week)
> F is the 6th day of the week, rest of the days are,
> 
> G = 7th day:
> A/R = first day
> B/S = second day
> C/T = third day
> D/U = fourth day
> E/V = fifth day
> F/W = sixth day
> G/X = seventh day
> 
> P is the location, MW means multi wafer.
> 
> The last three digits of the bottom line is the location on the wafer. The lower the better.
> 
> Ok, so when picking an AMD CPU by batch code, you go to pick the best week first, its the most important. For Deneb, 1010 were good and for Thuban 1015 was good. If you find more then one with the same week, then look at the bottom line, last three digits. Go with the smaller number. None of the other still makes much of a difference, that anyone can tell.
> 
> Common Mistakes
> 
> Low VID vs high VID
> 
> A low VID sample is going to be a high leakage chip (good for benching with extreme cooling, high VID is better for daily). VID is determined by TDP. If a CPU has a TDP of 125W, when they are setting the VID, they are setting it so it does not go over the TDP. If the range for a certain CPU is 1.2-1.5, and a CPU is going past the 125W TDP, they will give it a low VID. So a 1.25v CPU would be a low VID CPU, but a high leakage CPU. Now you take that 1.25VID CPU, and set it to 1.4V, it will now be drawing more power then a high VID CPU that started at 1.4V.
> 
> So in reality, for a daily system or system cooled by air or water, you DO NOT want a low VID CPU. They are better then high VID CPUs for LN2 or other xtreme cooling though.


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> I hope your wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody have a Costa Rica chip that clocks well?
> 
> Wdit: How many chips are u basing that off of?
> 
> 
> 
> My statistic shows no Costas in the top multipliers. They're just ok.
Click to expand...

I checked the spreadsheet and didn't see location listed. Do you have that data?


----------



## mfranco702

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug2507*
> 
> I'm just away to swap out my 860i for a 1200i. If i notice any difference i'll let you know. i do know that with my 780's running full pelt i'm over the point of max efficiency with the 860i.


Wouldn't that be the same in terms of power quality? even though there's more wattage in the 1200i, they both are platinum right? Im talking about a change from 80 plus bronze to gold or platinum.


----------



## [CyGnus]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> So I realized today that even though my 4.6 OC was stable after hours of Prime95, 20 passes of LinX, and a couple hours of XTU - it could not hold up to 30 mins of Arkham Origins on maxed out settings....So I re-state my previous point: If you're going to be using an OC for gaming, then the best way to test for stability is to game....


Stability tests is to give us an idea of a potential overclock our rigs can do the real test is the day to day tasks we use the PC for


----------



## Doug2507

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> So I realized today that even though my 4.6 OC was stable after hours of Prime95, 20 passes of LinX, and a couple hours of XTU - it could not hold up to 30 mins of Arkham Origins on maxed out settings....So I re-state my previous point: If you're going to be using an OC for gaming, then the best way to test for stability is to game....


Just out of curiosity, if you have the time (maybe over night), could you do a 9hr XTU run on current settings and see if it passes? It'll help me confirm whether or not the way i've been doing stability testing works or not for 24/7 gaming. If you fail, cool, if you pass i need to look into things!


----------



## Doug2507

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfranco702*
> 
> Wouldn't that be the same in terms of power quality? even though there's more wattage in the 1200i, they both are platinum right? Im talking about a change from 80 plus bronze to gold or platinum.


http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/forum/327742-28-80plus-bronze-silver-gold-platinum

Plenty of info out there.


----------



## Jodiuh

1st chip from newegg was a Malaysia, but it would reboot @ stock settings. Replacement chip is a Costa w/ a high last 2 digit batch. So I was expecting crap. Crap is what I got.

4.4 Ghz @ 1.30V, I barely get into windows, prime blue screens instantly (or whatever Windows 8 does).
4.4 Ghz @ 1.35V, I get into Windows and prime has been running for 6 minutes so far.

Highest core is @ 86 C.

So this is fail of the year, right? I lost the lottery, lol! Maybe I'll call Intel tomorrow and tell em their chip sucks, can I has another.









Also, I'm using the onboard GPU, not sure how much that matters.

Oh yeah, Windows 8 is a MAJOR PITA. I had to do a system restore every time it crashed.









edit: @ 15 minutes it shot up to 100 C. This is blend mind you. So much for that. Also, my heatsink BARELY feels warm. It feels like there's practically no heat transfer going on.


----------



## klepp0906

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ponteral*
> 
> Can you tell what is your Batch number? I really like to buy one of these great peaces...


I can't take it anymore. PIECE PIECE PIECE not world PEACE! To add insult to injury I guaruntee you with my LIFE your chip would have done more than 4.4 AND that the guy you are gloating over is either on phase or better, or is most certainly not stable at that speed. Again, on my LIFE. I can validate at 5.3, possibly higher, never gave it much effort because it is stable at MUCH MUCH less.

Haswell is "interesting" to say the very least. I'm gonna venture out on a limb and say the next gen of 1150 chips are gonna be something different altogether. Almost feel like intels guinea pig w haswell.


----------



## klepp0906

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Interesting, so you were stable at 4.7 with 1.43? What's your VCCIN?


Sorry, I pop in and out of this thread very spontaneously and keeping track of 400 pages is nigh impossible. Still I randomly chose this page so hoorah? Lol anyhow I'm not sure if you ask out of disappointment or enthusiasm but my VIN is 2.1, kept getting instability with a worker crashing at 2.0 and didn't realize it was my FIVR till after adding quite a bit of voltage to my core and cache. I'm sure I'll be able to tweak it down a few tenths but for now 2.1 is def enough and 2.0 is def not.

To reiterate 4.7/4.7 at 1.43core 1.45ring 2.1vrin and .3 to sa/ia/io cause I'm running my 1866 at 2200 with tight timings. (I know I need faster ram)

I actually consider this chip to be a bit better than average, yet u would think it was garbage if you take to heart all the impulse "I'm stable" posts and the degree of scrutiny some people apply (or rather don't) to what they believe is stable.

FTR I have had this PC a few months now and have YET to play a game due to hours upon hours upon hours seeking a 24 hr run of prime95 blend. I was misled on what people were labeling "average vcore for xxxx speed" and when I would surpass that by a great deal, I would look elsewhere and never got stable before I realized it needed even more.

I am now stable in IBT on max. In hyper PI (great for ram). And In prime for 23 hours and change (I'm done! Lol) I have had so many 10-14 hour runs where it finally blue screened I want to shoot myself. My friends are all max level and some in ffxiv (which I built this PC for) and I have yet to start. Now THAT is two things, OCD is one of them.. Stable is the other









There was a fair amount of initial degredation which didn't help either. Still I always knew power and temp were never the issue. Took me a long time to come to the conclusions I have but I'm beyond confident they're very very sound.

FWIW I can pass IBT and hyper PI at nearly the same voltage at x48 but so far at 1.525v it was still failing prime blend. I know I wanted a 24/7 OC and I knew that I wasn't comfy running what could have amounted to 1.55 24/7 so as much as I wanted 4800mhz I had to call it.

So for those calling their 4800 @ 1.25 overclocks stable cause u can play games and take a SS or pass Aida or such, let me know when u pass prime for 24hr. Then I'll agree


----------



## darkadi

I've been working on 4.7 recently and bsods all the way up








I thought that 9c is vcore related and it is but....
Now I figured it out that 9c ->vrin, 101->vcore, 124->vring
Maybe I'm wrong but I don't think so


----------



## SgtRotty

Username:SgtRotty
CPU Model:4770k
Core Multiplier:45
CPU VID: 1.255
Vcore: 1.272
Input Voltage:1.856
Uncore Multiplier:39
Uncore Voltage: default override
Cooling Solution:h100 push/pull (68c highest core)
Stability Test: bf3 only,tons of servers 64 players(no prime95,aida, etc)
Batch number: L312B534
Ram Speed: 2400 GSkillz 10,12,12,31,1T

Just posting my specs and results. I think its critical to have cpu input .600 above vcore for proper volts and smoothness. Ive been using these settings for couple weeks now. I waited a little bit before posting to ensure its stable.
I appreciate all the info in the guide, ive read it all, i keep referring back to it. Thx to all!

Edit: also using SA.150, IOD.030 IOA.030. Havnt messed around with the ring much. Sounds like it doesnt help much

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/202/5agu.png/


----------



## ChaosAD

For me 124 error is definitely vcore. Btw min vcore stress testing for 4.7Ghz, tested with folding, with 1.25v crashed after 5 hours. Still to test uncore and ram. If i want to move to x48 i have to delid, i dont like to see this 80C on the first core


----------



## bond32

Still having issues with mine just shutting down completely. It will boot saying overclock settings failed. Happened this morning after having my pc on for 5 minutes where last night I played about 3 hours of BF3 with no issues.


----------



## Doug2507

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *klepp0906*
> 
> So for those calling their 4800 @ 1.25 overclocks stable cause u can play games and take a SS or pass Aida or such, let me know when u pass prime for 24hr. Then I'll agree


But *what's the point* if on you only use it to game on? Seem's a bit ******ed & obsessive being able to do a 24hr run with Prime just to game on.


----------



## Menphisto

4,6 GHz with 1600 RAM or 4,5 With 2133 RAM? Ik i asked this already but pls New mentions


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug2507*
> 
> But *what's the point* if on you only use it to game on? Seem's a bit ******ed & obsessive being able to do a 24hr run with Prime just to game on.


Oh my goodness, no you didn't...

But seriously, this guy knows what's up.


----------



## t0tum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *klepp0906*
> 
> To reiterate 4.7/4.7 at 1.43core 1.45ring 2.1vrin and .3 to sa/ia/io cause I'm running my 1866 at 2200 with tight timings. (I know I need faster ram)
> 
> I actually consider this chip to be a bit better than average, yet u would think it was garbage if you take to heart all the impulse "I'm stable" posts and the degree of scrutiny some people apply (or rather don't) to what they believe is stable.


If you ask me, your chip is top of the line. Fact alone that you can push such voltages and remain p95 (prime 2.81?) stable is amazing. I had to drop 300MHz to be allround stable including p95 2.81 and latest Linx with linpack 11.1.

My chip just cant sustain high voltages, the more i set the more inaccurate it gets. Tried finding different trade offs between mem speed, uncore and what not, and it all boiled down to voltages. I once managed to get 45x through 10 hours of prime, but it was heavily castrated running 38x uncore with 1600 mem. It was easily outperformed by 44 with 43 uncore and 2133 in every test, except cinebench. I settled on that, but would have wanted more.

It could be my board, i have VRM's only on 1 side and it may cause unstable power delivery. What board are you using?


----------



## Doug2507

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Oh my goodness, no you didn't...
> 
> But seriously, this guy knows what's up.


----------



## Jason7890

Just thought of something,if my O.S has crashed lots on SSD and have had bluescreens for those reasons alone will a re-install help with stability?


----------



## Doug2507

I had a whole load of BSOD;'s at one point and couldn't figure out what was going on. Had the usual ones and some random. My Vector died very soon after, replaced with a Sammy pro and not had a problem since. So i'm guessing it may be worth a try!


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *klepp0906*
> 
> Sorry, I pop in and out of this thread very spontaneously and keeping track of 400 pages is nigh impossible. Still I randomly chose this page so hoorah? Lol anyhow I'm not sure if you ask out of disappointment or enthusiasm but my VIN is 2.1, kept getting instability with a worker crashing at 2.0 and didn't realize it was my FIVR till after adding quite a bit of voltage to my core and cache. I'm sure I'll be able to tweak it down a few tenths but for now 2.1 is def enough and 2.0 is def not.
> 
> To reiterate 4.7/4.7 at 1.43core 1.45ring 2.1vrin and .3 to sa/ia/io cause I'm running my 1866 at 2200 with tight timings. (I know I need faster ram)
> 
> I actually consider this chip to be a bit better than average, yet u would think it was garbage if you take to heart all the impulse "I'm stable" posts and the degree of scrutiny some people apply (or rather don't) to what they believe is stable.
> 
> FTR I have had this PC a few months now and have YET to play a game due to hours upon hours upon hours seeking a 24 hr run of prime95 blend. I was misled on what people were labeling "average vcore for xxxx speed" and when I would surpass that by a great deal, I would look elsewhere and never got stable before I realized it needed even more.
> 
> I am now stable in IBT on max. In hyper PI (great for ram). And In prime for 23 hours and change (I'm done! Lol) I have had so many 10-14 hour runs where it finally blue screened I want to shoot myself. My friends are all max level and some in ffxiv (which I built this PC for) and I have yet to start. Now THAT is two things, OCD is one of them.. Stable is the other
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was a fair amount of initial degredation which didn't help either. Still I always knew power and temp were never the issue. Took me a long time to come to the conclusions I have but I'm beyond confident they're very very sound.
> 
> FWIW I can pass IBT and hyper PI at nearly the same voltage at x48 but so far at 1.525v it was still failing prime blend. I know I wanted a 24/7 OC and I knew that I wasn't comfy running what could have amounted to 1.55 24/7 so as much as I wanted 4800mhz I had to call it.
> 
> So for those calling their 4800 @ 1.25 overclocks stable cause u can play games and take a SS or pass Aida or such, let me know when u pass prime for 24hr. Then I'll agree


On Vrin, maybe 2.1 vrin was what I needed to be stable at 4.6. Lil scary though.

On Prime, IDC. Either I can hit 4.6 or I can't. If I can, I sure as hell can't do it with Prime. Nonsynthetics are the only choice if I want to play at 4.6. I knew that going in.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SgtRotty*
> 
> Username:SgtRotty
> CPU Model:4770k
> Core Multiplier:45
> CPU VID: 1.255
> Vcore: 1.272
> Input Voltage:1.856
> Uncore Multiplier:39
> Uncore Voltage: default override
> Cooling Solution:h100 push/pull (68c highest core)
> Stability Test: bf3 only,tons of servers 64 players(no prime95,aida, etc)
> Batch number: L312B534
> Ram Speed: 2400 GSkillz 10,12,12,31,1T
> 
> Just posting my specs and results. I think its critical to have cpu input .600 above vcore for proper volts and smoothness. Ive been using these settings for couple weeks now. I waited a little bit before posting to ensure its stable.
> I appreciate all the info in the guide, ive read it all, i keep referring back to it. Thx to all!
> 
> Edit: also using SA.150, IOD.030 IOA.030. Havnt messed around with the ring much. Sounds like it doesnt help much
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/202/5agu.png/


You will be charted in a bit.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jason7890*
> 
> Just thought of something,if my O.S has crashed lots on SSD and have had bluescreens for those reasons alone will a re-install help with stability?


One guy said it helped. Personally I don't have the issue.


----------



## Gomi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *klepp0906*
> 
> To reiterate 4.7/4.7 at 1.43core 1.45ring 2.1vrin and .3 to sa/ia/io cause I'm running my 1866 at 2200 with tight timings. (I know I need faster ram)


Confused about your voltage - So you are basicly running 1:1 (Core and Cache) with the Vcore @ 1.43 and the Cache @ 1.45 - I thought that the limit on ring/cache/call-it-what-you-like, was around 1.25 ?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gomi*
> 
> Confused about your voltage - So you are basicly running 1:1 (Core and Cache) with the Vcore @ 1.43 and the Cache @ 1.45 - I thought that the limit on ring/cache/call-it-what-you-like, was around 1.25 ?


1.25-1.3, yes. He's running it beyond what we know more surely as safe. It might cause problems later. If I were him I'd back down to x45 ring and save a lot on ring bus voltage for no performance loss.


----------



## Menphisto

Can i make a OC that way?:
Lets say my OC is semi stable @ 1,23v ,but i can run 1,25v without temp problems an i think its a sweet spot voltage, (should i adjust the voltage first and adjust my cpu OC step by step @ this voltage)


----------



## Jason7890

I'm going to do a wipe and install tonight,been having 'driver-buffer-overrun' and other non overclock based bluescreens.


----------



## imaghost03214

I have a cost rica chip that does well; I have it on 4.8Ghz everyday and I've had it up to and over 5Ghz; though voltages was a little crazy @ 1.4 in reaching that. Anytihng past 4.8 wasn't really feasible for me unless I was completely delidded, which I was....and now, I just run bare die nowdays.

I am using the Asus Maximus VI Formula Mobo and I have the XSPC RayStorm water block with aluminum bracket. Yes, the factory supplies bolt/adjuster and springs are sufficient to keep it locked down tight enough. The thing is, when ur bare die, it doens't require that much pressure as you can crack something if you're not careful. I have 23C ambients, and my average idle now is around 23-25, with max temps hitting 70 on a spike @ 4.85Ghz with a 1.3Vcore. I run the cache at 46 with 1.275 Volts and I don't have a bit trouble anymore... with Haswell, if you plan to go over 4.6, get the IHS, and throw it away.... Else, unless you have an extreme cooling solution, you will throttle nearly soon as you click "start".

Forgot the batch#

3313B373

It's a fairly good chip.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imaghost03214*
> 
> I have a cost rica chip that does well; I have it on 4.8Ghz everyday and I've had it up to and over 5Ghz; though voltages was a little crazy @ 1.4 in reaching that. Anytihng past 4.8 wasn't really feasible for me unless I was completely delidded, which I was....and now, I just run bare die nowdays.
> 
> I am using the Asus Maximus VI Formula Mobo and I have the XSPC RayStorm water block with aluminum bracket. Yes, the factory supplies bolt/adjuster and springs are sufficient to keep it locked down tight enough. The thing is, when ur bare die, it doens't require that much pressure as you can crack something if you're not careful. I have 23C ambients, and my average idle now is around 23-25, with max temps hitting 70 on a spike @ 4.85Ghz with a 1.3Vcore. I run the cache at 46 with 1.275 Volts and I don't have a bit trouble anymore... with Haswell, if you plan to go over 4.6, get the IHS, and throw it away.... Else, unless you have an extreme cooling solution, you will throttle nearly soon as you click "start".
> 
> Forgot the batch#
> 
> 3313B373
> 
> It's a fairly good chip.


Copy and fill out the form on the first page please, so we can chart those results.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *klepp0906*
> 
> To reiterate 4.7/4.7 at 1.43core 1.45ring 2.1vrin and .3 to sa/ia/io cause I'm running my 1866 at 2200 with tight timings. (I know I need faster ram)


I think we found our test case for what voltages will cause degradation. All of those seem pretty high to me, well above the average (okay, Vcore's not too bad, but that ring and IO...).


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> I think we found our test case for what voltages will cause degradation. All of those seem pretty high to me, well above the average (okay, Vcore's not too bad, but that ring and IO...).


Indeed. Why do you need +0.3+0.3+0.3 for 2200 RAM? When do you start needing them? Which do you need? I've not seen anyone use more than ~+0.2 24/7, only +0.3 in a few ram benching screenshots at like 3000mhz.

I'm a little worried for vrin because of it's 24/7 nature (it will never drop, 2.1vrin for 5000 or 20'000 hours could be fatal on retail chips, nobody knows) but i don't think any issues have been isolated to vrin yet

As it stands, i've got nice 4.6ghz and my encoding temps are in the 60's, but still having trouble stabilizing 48x, and a tad worried about certain voltages


----------



## klepp0906

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkadi*
> 
> I've been working on 4.7 recently and bsods all the way up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought that 9c is vcore related and it is but....
> Now I figured it out that 9c ->vrin, 101->vcore, 124->vring
> Maybe I'm wrong but I don't think so


If your on windows 8 clock machine blue is core, whea blue is ram, freeze/lockup is uncore


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *klepp0906*
> 
> If your on windows 8 clock machine blue is core, whea blue is ram, freeze/lockup is uncore


There are many reasons as to why a BSOD might appear, it would be more helpful to pay attention to the ERROR CODE that the BSOD provides - as it tells you what part of your PC caused the error.

Download a program called "BlueScreenViewer" in case you weren't able to catch the code....


----------



## Jodiuh

Does that work w/ Windows 8?


----------



## Menphisto

Has HW info , CPU Speed bugs? It shows me min. 41 MHz ....dafuq....(not thermal throttle)


----------



## Doug2507

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Does that work w/ Windows 8?


According to a friend that's running 8 yes but i'll be seeing for myself on Wednesday!


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menphisto*
> 
> Has HW info , CPU Speed bugs? It shows me min. 41 MHz ....dafuq....(not thermal throttle)


Can you show a picture?


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTM Audi*
> 
> With Haswell, batch seems to be meaningless. For every "good" batch, there is just as many people with average OCs as there are above average.
> 
> Generally though, this applies. But again, not so much for Haswell, especially the low vs high VID stuff because heat will be an issue first (unless you are looking for LN2/extreme cooling).


Could you anyways still let me know your entire batch no. (lets just say, for my own curiosity).


----------



## Menphisto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Can you show a picture?


Nothing special just min. CPU speed listed in all Cores 41 MHz...


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Does that work w/ Windows 8?


The BlueScreenView program should still work with Windows 8, as it essentially "interprets" the crash dump file and shows you the "highlights" of that crash....I haven't had a BSOD on my Windows 8.1 drive yet (since all my games are ran through Win 7 Ultimate), but maybe I'll cause one when I get home tonight in order to find out for sure....


----------



## Menphisto

Must i worry about this or is it really just a program fail


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menphisto*
> 
> Must i worry about this or is it really just a program fail


It's hard to understand what you're saying.

Picture plz.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menphisto*
> 
> Must i worry about this or is it really just a program fail


In order to get more accurate advice, please provide screenshots or a better description. It's pretty hard to help you out without more information....Keep in mind that we are not there with you - so we're not seeing what you're seeing....


----------



## Cyro999

If a sensor reads randomly as cpu at 40mhz or 643683746ghz, it's just a sensor bug.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> If a sensor reads randomly as cpu at *643683746ghz*, it's just a sensor bug.


That or you have a really, really good overclock!


----------



## error-id10t

Question; what volts does VCCIN cover? If you look at the posts/explanations around, you'll see it provides the overall volts to everything that goes to the chip and accordingly, it shouldn't be <0.4v from vcore, right. So taking my example when I run 1.265v vcore then in theory the lowest I should have it is 1.665v (I have it @ 1.67v).

Now, the default/stock I believe is 1.72v but nearly everyone runs it >1.85v. Do most people here actually test it and/or just tune it that high? It's also noted that lower isn't necessarily better but the same goes for higher once you're above the required limit.


----------



## CTM Audi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> Could you anyways still let me know your entire batch no. (lets just say, for my own curiosity).


L315B353

Are you the same Ali Man on [H]? Im Cecil there


----------



## Cyro999

Gotta poke around for stability and temperatures, and keep in mind that if you don't have VRIN LLC on a pretty high level (turbo for gigabyte) it will likely change notably from what you set. AFAIK too low can be very bad, too high can be very bad too. There seems to be quite a decent "ok" range though. More for more vcore.

The stock may vary by chip, mobo etc, i'm not sure, heard there was some variance. Few chips i saw though had a stock of 1.8 without llc, so drooping below it


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTM Audi*
> 
> L315B353
> 
> Are you the same Ali Man on [H]? Im Cecil there


Yep the same guy, what a small world. I thought this was a good batch man, the L315B3XX ones....


----------



## CTM Audi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> Yep the same guy, what a small world. I thought this was a good batch man, the L315B3XX ones....


The thread at hwbot got me excited for L315B, but as said, with Haswell batch really doesn't seem to matter. Ivy was mostly the same way. Except with Ivy the Costas were good and the Malays weren't.


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTM Audi*
> 
> The thread at hwbot got me excited for L315B, but as said, with Haswell batch really doesn't seem to matter. Ivy was mostly the same way. Except with Ivy the Costas were good and the Malays weren't.


I'm giving it one last shot, a new chip coming in soon. After that, I'm done!

Just keeping what I have.....

And yea, Costas really aren't Haswells thing.


----------



## CTM Audi

Gave one last try at 4.6. Pushed the cache voltage up to 1.16, VCCIN to 1.95, and load vcore was 1.416, still BSODs after a few minutes.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTM Audi*
> 
> Gave one last try at 4.6. Pushed the cache voltage up to 1.16, VCCIN to 1.95, and load vcore was 1.416, still BSODs after a few minutes.


At such a high Vcore you need a higher VCCIN for sure. At least for my CPU. 1.42v VID for Vcore and 2.05v VCCIN was way more stable than 1.95v. I think running 2.15v VCCIN may be the missing link to get my CPU stable at x46. But that VCCIN is a bit high, little uncomfortable for me. I'm still at x45, I've yet to go higher than 2.05v.

If you have time to burn you too can do multiple runs with stress to see if changing Vccin one way or another changes stability.


----------



## CTM Audi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> At such a high Vcore you need a higher VCCIN for sure. At least for my CPU. 1.42v VID for Vcore and 2.05v VCCIN was way more stable than 1.95v. I think running 2.15v VCCIN may be the missing link to get my CPU stable at x46. But that VCCIN is a bit high, little uncomfortable for me. I'm still at x45, I've yet to go higher than 2.05v.
> 
> If you have time to burn you too can do multiple runs with stress to see if changing Vccin one way or another changes stability.


ASUS says +.45v over CPU voltage. 1.4 VID + .45 = 1.85, so 1.95 is plenty.
Was getting in the low 90s at that point anyway, so Im just selling this one and getting another.

The Team 2133s I got are nice. Stable at 2400Mhz 10-12-12 with 1.575V in BIOS (haven't tested less voltage yet). Cant fit all four under my NH-D14, so got to change that.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTM Audi*
> 
> ASUS says +.45v over CPU voltage. 1.4 VID + .45 = 1.85, so 1.95 is plenty.
> Was getting in the low 90s at that point anyway, so Im just selling this one and getting another.
> 
> The Team 2133s I got are nice. Stable at 2400Mhz 10-12-12 with 1.575V in BIOS (haven't tested less voltage yet). Cant fit all four under my NH-D14, so got to change that.


Asus also caused the 1:1 ratio myth. Their words don't mean much to me without testing.

I actually tested my CPU with stress tests and recording the results.


----------



## CTM Audi

Keeping 1.95, I bumped to 1.427VID = 1.456Vcore under load. No BSOD, but hit 99C stress testing. BF3 plays fine.


----------



## Doug2507

That keeping vrin within .4v or whatever it's meant to be is [email protected] I'm 1.35vcore and 2.125vrin to be stable. Top keep uncore stable i had to push it up to 2.15vrin. (i'll check this today with a DMM but quite certain it's just under 2.2v and i know vcore is 1.376v)

And my last multi was 1.29vcore with 1.9vrin.


----------



## error-id10t

AFAIK that difference of .4v was min, not the absolute nor max. That's what I asked previously - what exactly does this voltage cover for it to be this 0.4v min supposedly. Nobody that I've seen has actually posted the volts it covers.


----------



## otl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> If a sensor reads randomly as cpu at 40mhz or 643683746ghz, it's just a sensor bug.


I've some problems with the clocks too. But it cant be just a sensor bug. It all worked fine before. Yes, i've those big Ghz numbers + low clock numbers. And pcie clock showing sometimes just 92mhz, and thats a high number. I've seen it much lower than that, 50 and lower. My uncore clock is 3806mhz now, stock of course, well Asus stock at least. Something is wrong here..


----------



## Doug2507

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> AFAIK that difference of .4v was min, not the absolute nor max. That's what I asked previously - what exactly does this voltage cover for it to be this 0.4v min supposedly. Nobody that I've seen has actually posted the volts it covers.


IIRC .5v was the recommended and .6v was the max. Not sure if i quite get what you mean by 'what does it cover'? I might go measure it off the board at stock today just out of curiosity what it sit's at in relation to stock core with droop on auto.

As far as testing goes i can't speak for others but i fully test to within .005v VRIN and .005vcore all the way when O/C'ing, sometimes less.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *otl*
> 
> I've some problems with the clocks too. But it cant be just a sensor bug. It all worked fine before. Yes, i've those big Ghz numbers + low clock numbers. And pcie clock showing sometimes just 92mhz, and thats a high number. I've seen it much lower than that, 50 and lower. My uncore clock is 3806mhz now, stock of course, well Asus stock at least. Something is wrong here..


Is Hwinfo the latest version?

Their latest revision change log said it fixed some Asus issues.\

About Vrin:

If you doubt the data I have simply test it yourself. That way you get the answers you seek.


----------



## Doug2507

otl - If you're talking about bus speed here you should be able to lock it to 100mhz in BIOS.


----------



## [CyGnus]

I find this VCCIN thing weird i am running it at 1.75v and Vcore 1.24 for 4.5GHz i bumped it up to 1.95v / vcore 1.3v could not get more 100MHz out of the CPU in fact i will reduce VCCCIN even more to see the impact on temps


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug2507*
> 
> IIRC .5v was the recommended and .6v was the max. Not sure if i quite get what you mean by 'what does it cover'? I might go measure it off the board at stock today just out of curiosity what it sit's at in relation to stock core with droop on auto.
> 
> As far as testing goes i can't speak for others but i fully test to within .005v VRIN and .005vcore all the way when O/C'ing, sometimes less.


I've set LLC so it doesn't move under load/idle from what I set it to. But basically what I meant by "what does it cover" was that it's meant to cover all volts going to the CPU AFAIK. So vcore would be one, what would the others be then..? If you disable iGPU does that lower the "requirement" etc. It's like this magical volt that nobody knows much about and it's range is huge.


----------



## Doug2507

Too much can definitely cause instability. Questions i'd be asking are what setting is vdroop on, would +.06v on the core be enough for that chip getting to the next multi (what was x44 stable at?) / (Wiz- are you not around about here with yours?) and if you used x264, how far were you getting with it? I'd be surprised if it needed a jump of .2vrin at that vcore going by what i've needed myself. Wiz - what did you jump up from when you ran 2.0vrin?

This is all assuming uncore and ram were taken out of the equation.


----------



## Doug2507

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> I've set LLC so it doesn't move under load/idle from what I set it to. But basically what I meant by "what does it cover" was that it's meant to cover all volts going to the CPU AFAIK. So vcore would be one, what would the others be then..? If you disable iGPU does that lower the "requirement" etc. It's like this magical volt that nobody knows much about and it's range is huge.


I see what you're getting at. Vcore and Vring are the main two. High chance you'll get to a stage when you've increased either/both of these to a certain amount and won't be able to achieve stability due to vrin choking things. The higher you take core/uncore the more vrin you need, in some instances. Was going to say all instances but i think that would only apply if you had your core stable at the minimum vrin needed for that multi/vcore which not everybody has/does.

I've not really moved vring too much so not sure how much of an impact it has on vrin. For me when my core was running on optimum vcore and vrin i had to increase vrin by .025v when i started moving vring up from 1.15v. I've not adjusted it since and i'm now at 1.22vring so guesing core has a bigger impact than uncore on vrin.

With SA/IOD/IOA i'm not sure how much of an effect they have on vrin. I've only moved SA/IOD up to a max of +.1v/.15v and can't remember needing to change vrin at all to accommodate the increase. At one point i had +.15v on all three but couldn't stabilise at all, with an increase in vrin making no difference, ended up dropping IOA and all was good.

Not really found out much more than that myself, also still learning!

(EDIT - finding out SA/IOD etc can also cause instability if not dialled in right and just stetting them for .1v etc may not be what's needed. The higher i've been taking uncore the more i've had to spend time with these to get them spot on, and that's not necessarily increasing them!)

I've no idea what difference disabling the iGPU makes but i've had mine disabled from day 1.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> But basically what I meant by "what does it cover" was that it's meant to cover all volts going to the CPU AFAIK. So vcore would be one, what would the others be then..?


It provides Vcore, Vring, VCCSA, VCCIOA, and VCCIOD.


----------



## tomxlr8

Do most ppl run manual or adaptive for everday stable?


----------



## CTM Audi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomxlr8*
> 
> Do most ppl run manual or adaptive for everday stable?


I run adaptive so there isnt 1.3V running when Im just browsing or idle.


----------



## Doug2507

Same, i'll be changing to adaptive for 24/7 once i'm done with the O/C.


----------



## BoredErica

I had vdropp control on BIOS set to like 91% or 100%, didn't seem to do anything.


----------



## Menphisto

Dont use prime 28.1!!!!!!
I tested it now for days and i cant get it stable,even with mich höher voltage than normal....i can pass 27.9 With 1.2v for like 24hrs and its gaming stabile and x264 20 passes. 28.1 isnt stable @ 1,25v same clock...


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menphisto*
> 
> Dont use prime 28.1!!!!!!
> I tested it now for days and i cant get it stable,even with mich höher voltage than normal....i can pass 27.9 With 1.2v for like 24hrs and its gaming stabile and x264 20 passes. 28.1 isnt stable @ 1,25v same clock...


Prime95 is not that great of a measure of OC stability (with Haswell at least). As I've been saying, if you want to test out your OC, there's no sense in spending hours and hours running Prime, only to have it BSOD after a few minutes of gaming. It makes more sense to run 10-20 passes of LinX on Standard or High, then do some gaming (or whatever your regular PC activities are). Then, if you happen to get a BSOD, look at the error code, and adjust your CPU settings accordingly.

Doing things this way allows you to see results much quicker than running Prime for ridiculous amounts of time.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Prime95 is not that great of a measure of OC stability (with Haswell at least). As I've been saying, if you want to test out your OC, there's no sense in spending hours and hours running Prime, only to have it BSOD after a few minutes of gaming. It makes more sense to run 10-20 passes of LinX on Standard or High, then do some gaming (or whatever your regular PC activities are). Then, if you happen to get a BSOD, look at the error code, and adjust your CPU settings accordingly.
> 
> Doing things this way allows you to see results much quicker than running Prime for ridiculous amounts of time.


Not only that, Prime95 28.1 causes a lot of heat, excessive amounts. Nothing tells you what temps and what stability you get doing what you do than... doing what you do.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Not only that, Prime95 28.1 causes a lot of heat, excessive amounts. Nothing tells you what temps and what stability you get doing what you do than... doing what you do.


Well said!! I passed 8 hours of Prime testing - only to get a BSOD after 15-20 mins of Arkham Origins....The best way that I've found (that is also more fun than watching tests) is gaming....Far Cry 3, Arkham City, Arkham Origins (all with maxed settings) have been the testing material for me - after running some passes on LinX and possibly some XTU time.

There's no reason to cause all of that heat, and potentially degrade the CPU....


----------



## Menphisto

Yep, i think the Problem is fma3 , no real world applications use it, and i think that wont change in the next 2 years. So the best to test is some quick stability test Like IBT,LinX,x264....and games?


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menphisto*
> 
> Yep, i think the Problem is fma3 , no real world applications use it, and i think that wont change in the next 2 years. So the best to test is some quick stability test Like IBT,LinX,x264....and games?


Yep, the only thing that's going to tell you if your PC is stable for your normal activities, is your normal activities. LinX is what I use, since you can tell if your PC is throttling based on the level of gflops you're getting on the passes. Also, it only takes a few minutes.

Intel Extreme Tuning Utility or Aida64 can also be used, since they generate realistic loads and temps. If I'm using one of these, I only run it for about 30 mins to an hour, if instability is present, it will show up pretty quick.


----------



## Menphisto

Someone knows a program like hwinfo?


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menphisto*
> 
> Someone knows a program like hwinfo?


From the looks of it, Aida64 has the majority of the same functions, if not all of them....


----------



## Menphisto

Because now hwinfo going crazy...it say max core Speed 155536 MHz ,PCIe clock 405 MHz and so on...on stock CPU Speer 3800 MHz


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> It provides Vcore, Vring, VCCSA, VCCIOA, and VCCIOD.


Those were the candidates but then in my head because I'm confused, it doesn't make sense. If it covers them all, then in theory it should be greater than all those volts combined. There's no tool that shows IOA/D and SA for me but vring (cache right?) is already >1.15v at least.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> If it covers them all, then in theory it should be greater than all those volts combined.


No, that's not how it works. Voltage is not the same thing as watts/power, and i'm not a certified electrician so i'll shut up now instead of saying some things that are maybe not entirely correct


----------



## klepp0906

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> I think we found our test case for what voltages will cause degradation. All of those seem pretty high to me, well above the average (okay, Vcore's not too bad, but that ring and IO...).


Ring was due to having 47 mult. 46 is much much lower. Just wanted to see what it took for 1:1. Io etc isn't required, just haven't worked them down yet. I know it will still be higher than .2 however. Running 1866 ram at 2200 with 9CL and 1CR takes a beating


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Those were the candidates but then in my head because I'm confused, it doesn't make sense. If it covers them all, then in theory it should be greater than all those volts combined. There's no tool that shows IOA/D and SA for me but vring (cache right?) is already >1.15v at least.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> No, that's not how it works. Voltage is not the same thing as watts/power, and i'm not a certified electrician so i'll shut up now instead of saying some things that are maybe not entirely correct


Interesting.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *klepp0906*
> 
> Ring was due to having 47 mult. 46 is much much lower. Just wanted to see what it took for 1:1. Io etc isn't required, just haven't worked them down yet. I know it will still be higher than .2 however. Running 1866 ram at 2200 with 9CL and 1CR takes a beating


Just stick with x46 for your own sake, lol.


----------



## klepp0906

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> There are many reasons as to why a BSOD might appear, it would be more helpful to pay attention to the ERROR CODE that the BSOD provides - as it tells you what part of your PC caused the error.
> 
> Download a program called "BlueScreenViewer" in case you weren't able to catch the code....


Perhaps pre 8. Personally I have never had the above do me wrong (so far)

Of course this is relative to running stress tests and overclocking solely. Obviously there are plenty of other reasons and that's further complicated by what you are doing. Still every time I have blued during a stress test and it indicated clock machine it was my vcore or vrin, everytime I got a whea blue screen it was my dram or sa/io/id, and if it froze it was only while I was overclocking uncore and vring took care of it. Bar none. (Obv excluding heat as a culprit)


----------



## klepp0906

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTM Audi*
> 
> ASUS says +.45v over CPU voltage. 1.4 VID + .45 = 1.85, so 1.95 is plenty.
> Was getting in the low 90s at that point anyway, so Im just selling this one and getting another.
> 
> The Team 2133s I got are nice. Stable at 2400Mhz 10-12-12 with 1.575V in BIOS (haven't tested less voltage yet). Cant fit all four under my NH-D14, so got to change that.


Oh! Well since asus says it.... (Asus also says don't run prime) tee hee.

Fwiw I found the higher the vcore the larger the gap needed between vcore and vrin (beyond .4)

Also for the guy curious about 2.1 making u nervous, if your on water don't be. These chips are fairly hearty. I don't even pause for thought till north of 2.3. Though I haven't found 2.2 even necessary (Atleast as far as 1.55v I haven't gone past that as degredation worried me and heat was nearing 80 on blend which I'm certain meant over 90 if it were via IBT or small fft)

My 2c


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *klepp0906*
> 
> Oh! Well since asus says it.... (Asus also says don't run prime) tee hee.
> 
> Fwiw I found the higher the vcore the larger the gap needed between vcore and vrin (beyond .4)
> 
> Also for the guy curious about 2.1 making u nervous, if your on water don't be. These chips are fairly hearty. I don't even pause for thought till north of 2.3. Though I haven't found 2.2 even necessary (Atleast as far as 1.55v I haven't gone past that as degredation worried me and heat was nearing 80 on blend which I'm certain meant over 90 if it were via IBT or small fft)
> 
> My 2c


That was me. Firstly that assume 2.1 is the missing link to stability, which it might very well not be. I'll get to testing it later. But anyways...

The Asus claims about prime not being recommended has been stripped down and analyzed over and over. There is zero evidence that Prime is dangerous in any way to the CPU, any more than Linpack is anyways. The issue is whether Prime is a good stability test. That I'm not as sure, but it's not useless. My regimine still includes running x264 overnight, and then game all day when I wake. No issues then call it a pass.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Those were the candidates but then in my head because I'm confused, it doesn't make sense. If it covers them all, then in theory it should be greater than all those volts combined. There's no tool that shows IOA/D and SA for me but vring (cache right?) is already >1.15v at least.


It can take the single 1.8V input, split that into multiple 1.8V phases, and then regulate each of them individually to whatever is required. So the input voltage only has to be higher than any of the individual output voltages (plus some amount of overhead), not the combined value. The power it supplies has to be enough for all of them at once, but that's different.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> That was me. Firstly that assume 2.1 is the missing link to stability, which it might very well not be. I'll get to testing it later. But anyways...
> 
> The Asus claims about prime not being recommended has been stripped down and analyzed over and over. There is zero evidence that Prime is dangerous in any way to the CPU, any more than Linpack is anyways. The issue is whether Prime is a good stability test. That I'm not as sure, but it's not useless. My regimine still includes running x264 overnight, and then game all day when I wake. No issues then call it a pass.


That's exactly what I'm doing. x264 all night, or at least 15-20 passes before moving on to do what I normally do. I don't mind a BSOD or two while gaming, but can you imagine BSODing just by testing voltage while gaming? I'd be too frustrated to even game. XD

I"m currently testing x46 with x40 uncore. at 1.15v uncore I'd passed 2 passes of the more intentensive part of x264 and it seems that just going to 1.16 has made it stable. I'm going to see how high I can get it as long as I can stay under 1.2 on the uncore.

EDIT: Nevermind... I moved the mouse to turn the screens on and then instant BSOD. 1.17 it is.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *klepp0906*
> 
> Perhaps pre 8. Personally I have never had the above do me wrong (so far)
> 
> Of course this is relative to running stress tests and overclocking solely. Obviously there are plenty of other reasons and that's further complicated by what you are doing. Still every time I have blued during a stress test and it indicated clock machine it was my vcore or vrin, everytime I got a whea blue screen it was my dram or sa/io/id, and if it froze it was only while I was overclocking uncore and vring took care of it. Bar none. (Obv excluding heat as a culprit)


You're aware that Win 8 BSOD's still give you crash information below the message, right? And that information can be used to determine the culprit....


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTM Audi*
> 
> I run adaptive so there isnt 1.3V running when Im just browsing or idle.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug2507*
> 
> Same, i'll be changing to adaptive for 24/7 once i'm done with the O/C.


It's not necessary to run adaptive when you're just browsing or idle. Enabling the various C-States ( C7 if your PSU doesn't crash in the deep sleep ) drops the voltages and clockspeeds along with EIST, even when overclocked. My OC goes up to 4.2 Ghz, but for idle and such it's somewhere between 800 and 1600mhz.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> That's exactly what I'm doing. x264 all night, or at least 15-20 passes before moving on to do what I normally do. I don't mind a BSOD or two while gaming, but can you imagine BSODing just by testing voltage while gaming? I'd be too frustrated to even game. XD
> 
> I"m currently testing x46 with x40 uncore. at 1.15v uncore I'd passed 2 passes of the more intentensive part of x264 and it seems that just going to 1.16 has made it stable. I'm going to see how high I can get it as long as I can stay under 1.2 on the uncore.
> 
> EDIT: Nevermind... I moved the mouse to turn the screens on and then instant BSOD. 1.17 it is.


I hate BSODs while gaming. But I also realized that bumping up the voltages really help while gaming. As in, if I BSOD while playing my favorite game, bump up the voltages just a tiny bit for VCore. Maybe vRING if I feel I'm running too low a voltage. And after my last BSOD, I bumped up the VCore just a tiny bit and I haven't had another bluescreen while gaming since then.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> It's not necessary to run adaptive when you're just browsing or idle. Enabling the various C-States ( C7 if your PSU doesn't crash in the deep sleep ) drops the voltages and clockspeeds along with EIST, even when overclocked. My OC goes up to 4.2 Ghz, but for idle and such it's somewhere between 800 and 1600mhz.
> I hate BSODs while gaming. But I also realized that bumping up the voltages really help while gaming. As in, if I BSOD while playing my favorite game, bump up the voltages just a tiny bit for VCore. Maybe vRING if I feel I'm running too low a voltage. And after my last BSOD, I bumped up the VCore just a tiny bit and I haven't had another bluescreen while gaming since then.


For me, I only crash at 4.6, 4.5 is definately stable. So if I crash I'm at 4.6. But at 4.6 upping voltage alone does NOT fix instability. I've gone from 1.35 to 1.5+ vcore. So upping vcore won't help. Foolproof method: Lower multiplier by 1 and get on with it. For sure no more crashing for the duration of your gaming session.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> For me, I only crash at 4.6, 4.5 is definately stable. So if I crash I'm at 4.6. But at 4.6 upping voltage alone does NOT fix instability. I've gone from 1.35 to 1.5+ vcore. So upping vcore won't help. Foolproof method: Lower multiplier by 1 and get on with it. For sure no more crashing for the duration of your gaming session.


Nono, I get that. It's just that 4.2 is a mild OC. Obviously this won't apply to much higher speeds where the chip may or may not be capable of handling it.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> Nono, I get that. It's just that 4.2 is a mild OC. Obviously this won't apply to much higher speeds where the chip may or may not be capable of handling it.


Come play with us at 4.6ghz.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Come play with us at 4.6ghz.


^^ It's so much fun at 4.6Ghz! (Except I'm stable, sorry for the jab Darkwizzie)


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Come play with us at 4.6ghz.


Haha I would, but I don't think my chip is that great. I can boot into 4.7 with 1.35v but sadly don't have the cooling power for anything over 1.2v. Especially if I want to keep my temps under 75C. That Intel stock cooler is misery. Thinking of a Hyper 212X or Evo soon, depending on availability and pricing.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> ^^ It's so much fun at 4.6Ghz! (Except I'm stable, sorry for the jab Darkwizzie)


I run my CPU at 6.4ghz. Get on that level!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> Haha I would, but I don't think my chip is that great. I can boot into 4.7 with 1.35v but sadly don't have the cooling power for anything over 1.2v. Especially if I want to keep my temps under 75C. That Intel stock cooler is misery. Thinking of a Hyper 212X or Evo soon, depending on availability and pricing.
> 75C doing what?


----------



## error-id10t

Probably x264.. remember with stock cooler and stock volts (1.04v) mine did that temp (but my chip is really an exception). He's already past stock with a stock cooler.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I run my CPU at 6.4ghz. Get on that level!


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> Haha I would, but I don't think my chip is that great. I can boot into 4.7 with 1.35v but sadly don't have the cooling power for anything over 1.2v. Especially if I want to keep my temps under 75C. That Intel stock cooler is misery. Thinking of a Hyper 212X or Evo soon, depending on availability and pricing.


Hyper 212 has no place on Haswell ^.^

It's good budget cooler for stuff with good heat transfer, sandy bridge or an fx6300 etc


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Hyper 212 has no place on Haswell ^.^
> 
> It's good budget cooler for stuff with good heat transfer, sandy bridge or an fx6300 etc


It's fine for a mild OC or something who has already spent too much and can't afford a better cooler now.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*


Proof is overrated.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Proof is overrated.


Then document me down for 9001 Jiggahertz.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> 75C doing what?


My regular gaming usage, ie CSGO. I already hit 72-74C with 27-28C ambients on the stock cooler and my voltage. Prime and stuff takes it much higher, like 85-90C.


----------



## jameyscott

27C ambient? Gah, I only feel comfortable at like 23C ambient... I don't get how you guys do it.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> 27C ambient? Gah, I only feel comfortable at like 23C ambient... I don't get how you guys do it.


I guess I'm just used to it. It's actually cooler than normal. During the summer, ambients go up to 31C before I decide to turn on the A/C.

Either way, hardly matters. More or less, we're just used to it since the temp range here is much higher than in Tennessee.


----------



## otl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menphisto*
> 
> Because now hwinfo going crazy...it say max core Speed 155536 MHz ,PCIe clock 405 MHz and so on...on stock CPU Speer 3800 MHz


Can you give me some pcie and core Mhz when my are dropping?


----------



## Doug2507

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *klepp0906*
> 
> Fwiw I found the higher the vcore the larger the gap needed between vcore and vrin (beyond .4)
> c


^This!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> It's not necessary to run adaptive when you're just browsing or idle. Enabling the various C-States ( C7 if your PSU doesn't crash in the deep sleep ) drops the voltages and clockspeeds along with EIST, even when overclocked. My OC goes up to 4.2 Ghz, but for idle and such it's somewhere between 800 and 1600mhz.
> I hate BSODs while gaming. But I also realized that bumping up the voltages really help while gaming. As in, if I BSOD while playing my favorite game, bump up the voltages just a tiny bit for VCore. Maybe vRING if I feel I'm running too low a voltage. And after my last BSOD, I bumped up the VCore just a tiny bit and I haven't had another bluescreen while gaming since then.











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> Haha I would, but I don't think my chip is that great. I can boot into 4.7 with 1.35v but sadly don't have the cooling power for anything over 1.2v. Especially if I want to keep my temps under 75C. That Intel stock cooler is misery. Thinking of a Hyper 212X or Evo soon, depending on availability and pricing.


Can't recommend a Phanteks enough for air!


----------



## tomxlr8

I've had x45 stable for a few months now on 1.32vcore.
Got a bit restless and decided to seek a new fronteer.
For now it seems like x47 at 1.45vcore.

Question:
Would you run at that vcore? or stick to x45... I've no rational reason to have x47 or x45 other than I want to have it higher... just worried about the damage long term. It's under wanter. x264 maxes out at 80C.


----------



## jameyscott

I personally wouldn't run 200MHz up with that much Vcore increase daily. Mainly because we don't know the true "safe" voltages for Haswell right now. Until we do, I'd suggest just keeping it at x45 for 24/7.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug2507*
> 
> ^This!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't recommend a Phanteks enough for air!


Ah yes, but I don't get it in my country, and getting it from elsewhere will turn out very expensive for me.


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug2507*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> I've set LLC so it doesn't move under load/idle from what I set it to. But basically what I meant by "what does it cover" was that it's meant to cover all volts going to the CPU AFAIK. So vcore would be one, what would the others be then..? If you disable iGPU does that lower the "requirement" etc. It's like this magical volt that nobody knows much about and it's range is huge.
> 
> 
> 
> I see what you're getting at. Vcore and Vring are the main two. High chance you'll get to a stage when you've increased either/both of these to a certain amount and won't be able to achieve stability due to vrin choking things. The higher you take core/uncore the more vrin you need, in some instances. Was going to say all instances but i think that would only apply if you had your core stable at the minimum vrin needed for that multi/vcore which not everybody has/does.
> 
> I've not really moved vring too much so not sure how much of an impact it has on vrin. For me when my core was running on optimum vcore and vrin i had to increase vrin by .025v when i started moving vring up from 1.15v. I've not adjusted it since and i'm now at 1.22vring so guesing core has a bigger impact than uncore on vrin.
> 
> With SA/IOD/IOA i'm not sure how much of an effect they have on vrin. I've only moved SA/IOD up to a max of +.1v/.15v and can't remember needing to change vrin at all to accommodate the increase. At one point i had +.15v on all three but couldn't stabilise at all, with an increase in vrin making no difference, ended up dropping IOA and all was good.
> 
> Not really found out much more than that myself, also still learning!
> 
> (EDIT - finding out SA/IOD etc can also cause instability if not dialled in right and just stetting them for .1v etc may not be what's needed. The higher i've been taking uncore the more i've had to spend time with these to get them spot on, and that's not necessarily increasing them!)
> 
> I've no idea what difference disabling the iGPU makes but i've had mine disabled from day 1.
Click to expand...

Where is that setting in your bios?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> 27C ambient? Gah, I only feel comfortable at like 23C ambient... I don't get how you guys do it.


24C is where I draw the line too. 31C would give me headaches!


----------



## imaghost03214

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomxlr8*
> 
> I've had x45 stable for a few months now on 1.32vcore.
> Got a bit restless and decided to seek a new fronteer.
> For now it seems like x47 at 1.45vcore.
> 
> Question:
> Would you run at that vcore? or stick to x45... I've no rational reason to have x47 or x45 other than I want to have it higher... just worried about the damage long term. It's under wanter. x264 maxes out at 80C.


For no reason, for no amount of increase in performance would I ever run an OC with a 1.45Vcore.......UNLESS I was under Ln2 or something extreme... Long term?? Honestly, you're probably not going to make Long Term with voltages like that... Remember... It's not heat that kills CPU's, it's Voltage. Be very careful of any thing over 1.4....Unless u got an extreme method in place. It' will damage it and cause degredation over the long term. personally, It's not worth the damage for that extra performance increase.







I mean, you're adding OVER an extra VOLT for 200Mhz? That's a huge increase for a less return and it bodes bad problems that will soon rear their ugly heads...


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imaghost03214*
> 
> For no reason, for no amount of increase in performance would I ever run an OC with a 1.45Vcore.......UNLESS I was under Ln2 or something extreme... Long term?? Honestly, you're probably not going to make Long Term with voltages like that... Remember... It's not heat that kills CPU's, it's Voltage. Be very careful of any thing over 1.4....Unless u got an extreme method in place. It' will damage it and cause degredation over the long term. personally, It's not worth the damage for that extra performance increase.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean, you're adding OVER an extra VOLT for 200Mhz? That's a huge increase for a less return and it bodes bad problems that will soon rear their ugly heads...


Tenth of a volt, not a volt, otherwise it would 2.4v for a VOLT


----------



## Doug2507

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> Ah yes, but I don't get it in my country, and getting it from elsewhere will turn out very expensive for me.


I'm away to sell mine. Want a shipping quote?


----------



## Doug2507

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Where is that setting in your bios?


I'll check later on, rig's busy, can't remember the exact menu but it's in with the std settings, no O/C. (i.e, HDD, boot, network etc etc)


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug2507*
> 
> I'm away to sell mine. Want a shipping quote?


Ah thanks for the offer. I'm gonna look around and see if I can get a Noctua NH-D14 here instead.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Where is that setting in your bios?
> 24C is where I draw the line too. 31C would give me headaches!


Just look around the BIOS. It'll have something about onboard GPU. I've had mine disabled since day 1 as well and it uses .012v according to HWinfo.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> I guess I'm just used to it. It's actually cooler than normal. During the summer, ambients go up to 31C before I decide to turn on the A/C.
> 
> Either way, hardly matters. More or less, we're just used to it since the temp range here is much higher than in Tennessee.


Forget the CPU overheating, you're going to overheat!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imaghost03214*
> 
> For no reason, for no amount of increase in performance would I ever run an OC with a 1.45Vcore.......UNLESS I was under Ln2 or something extreme... Long term?? Honestly, you're probably not going to make Long Term with voltages like that... Remember... It's not heat that kills CPU's, it's Voltage. Be very careful of any thing over 1.4....Unless u got an extreme method in place. It' will damage it and cause degredation over the long term. personally, It's not worth the damage for that extra performance increase.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean, you're adding OVER an extra VOLT for 200Mhz? That's a huge increase for a less return and it bodes bad problems that will soon rear their ugly heads...


Extra volt for 200mhz is pretty damned good in my eyes. I went 1.35 to 1.5v and can't even force 100mhz extra.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Forget the CPU overheating, you're going to overheat!


Haha. Here in India, it's kind of a boon to have lower temps. All the same, I have much higher ambients so my OC is a lot more restricted. Come to think of it, I actually have a half decent OC with the temperatures that I have.

Lol Coretemp reports 66-69C after a 45 minute game of CSGO. Not bad at all. ---- Oh nevermind. Ambients are 25C. -.-


----------



## imaghost03214

Ha! Wow... you can tell that me posting late in the morning isn't such a good idea! lol Thanks for pointing that out.. wowow that's really bad of me.. Sorry for the mis information!

But other than that improper figure, the rest is still true.









Thanks


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imaghost03214*
> 
> Ha! Wow... you can tell that me posting late in the morning isn't such a good idea! lol Thanks for pointing that out.. wowow that's really bad of me.. Sorry for the mis information!
> 
> But other than that improper figure, the rest is still true.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


Whether 1.45v will cause degradation remains to be seen. Yes, 1.45v is relatively high. But I'd be comfortable with that voltage personally. Any more probably not.


----------



## imaghost03214

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Forget the CPU overheating, you're going to overheat!
> 
> Extra volt for 200mhz is pretty damned good in my eyes. I went 1.35 to 1.5v and can't even force 100mhz extra.


If you go about and read on average overclocks, having to increase that much voltage for such diminishing returns, for exponential temperature raises, it's not such a good thing. One should never surpass 1.4 VCore...anyone who does so, is doing it at their own risk. Some cpu's may stand it for a little longer than others, but in the end it will damage them. Actually they aren't technically supposed to go past 1.3, as long term damages can become apparent. Often though you'll find just about all of them are more forgiving all the way up to 1.4. Past that, you're running a big chance of damaging internal components. This is a fact, not something I am making up and anyone who argues against that doesn't know what they are talking about. Please, just research it. Not here to to do nothing more than to help people out from killing their cpu's. Any one who reads this, you can read up just about on any site, and you'll find what I am saying is true. Why would anyone advocate that 1.4Vcore is safe long term? Yes, I have on many occassions ran 1.4 Vcore. but not ONCE have I surpassed it. increasing an entire tenth of a volt just to get a couple hundred Mhz isn't a great thing.... Running 4.8Ghz on a 1.29 or < is. Where 1.3ish is common. Having to go all the way up to 1.4 just go get 200Mhz, and adding in the fact that ur CPU is going to probably throttle, hit 90C+, and that's a good thing? Tell ya what... go run some hardcore programs on the AVX instruction set... like XTU, Prime95, OCCT which will run Linpak testing. Unless you're on a delidded, or bare die solution I gaurantee your cpu to throttle, or hit 90C+. It will definitely be rough on a CPU.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imaghost03214*
> 
> If you go about and read on average overclocks, having to increase that much voltage for such diminishing returns, for exponential temperature raises, it's not such a good thing. One should never surpass 1.4 VCore...anyone who does so, is doing it at their own risk. Some cpu's may stand it for a little longer than others, but in the end it will damage them. Actually they aren't technically supposed to go past 1.3, as long term damages can become apparent. Often though you'll find just about all of them are more forgiving all the way up to 1.4. Past that, you're running a big chance of damaging internal components. This is a fact, not something I am making up and anyone who argues against that doesn't know what they are talking about. Please, just research it. Not here to to do nothing more than to help people out from killing their cpu's. Any one who reads this, you can read up just about on any site, and you'll find what I am saying is true. Why would anyone advocate that 1.4Vcore is safe long term? Yes, I have on many occassions ran 1.4 Vcore. but not ONCE have I surpassed it. increasing an entire tenth of a volt just to get a couple hundred Mhz isn't a great thing.... Running 4.8Ghz on a 1.29 or < is. Where 1.3ish is common. Having to go all the way up to 1.4 just go get 200Mhz, and adding in the fact that ur CPU is going to probably throttle, hit 90C+, and that's a good thing? Tell ya what... go run some hardcore programs on the AVX instruction set... like XTU, Prime95, OCCT which will run Linpak testing. Unless you're on a delidded, or bare die solution I gaurantee your cpu to throttle, or hit 90C+. It will definitely be rough on a CPU.


That only makes sense if 1) You hit a voltage wall 2) You use synthetics. The temps don't increase exponentially, then doing exponents my temps would prolly be at like 300C or higher. Neither does the temp increase that drastically, more like additively. You can already guess your temps before you put in the voltage. The issues comes when you can't stablize without some ridiculous voltage and even then it's hard to stabilize. 0.1volt for 200mhz is 0.05v for 100mhz. I'm willing to do that in a heartbeat, if I can go 1.35v, 4.5, 1.4v, 4.6, I'd probably go to 4.7 in that case. But it doesn't work that way for most people.

IIRC encoding 264 also uses AVX, the temp insanity is when you stress using it, not when you actually use AVX for applications. Also I'm already willing to fall to nonsynthetics for tests. If you're running Linpack sure it'd be hard to keep temps under control. But temps are a seperate issue compared to voltage. Different people have different ambients, cooling solutions, stressing applications, real world applications, delid or not, etc. Temps can sway by 40C or higher depending on the setup. Therefore I keep voltage seperate from heat.

When you break 1.5v barrier on air though, that is when the temps really get hot even on normal applications.

But my CPU never comes close to throttling at 1.45v.

If anything 1.45-1.5v is where the 'exponential temps' increase, maybe by a good 10C.


----------



## imaghost03214

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Whether 1.45v will cause degradation remains to be seen. Yes, 1.45v is relatively high. But I'd be comfortable with that voltage personally. Any more probably not.


I suppose it really comes down to your cooling solution... you'll hear and see that most of the time Intel, Asus and others will say, heat doesn't kill cpu's, voltage does... But they are linked hand in hand; So I go with what most all of them recommend, staying under 1.4. Like said below, I have run 1.4 many times, but it's been only briefly and not long term. Given most boards, or VRM's aren't exactly accurate, for me to have stayed under the 1.4, I'd have to set voltage to 1.38, then the final output would be 1.39, 1.4. But I was in the 5Ghz ranges too. I can run 4.6Ghz with a 1.31Vcore, but if I try 4.8, I have to run 1.38ish. I am limited going farther with the chip i have now; My first 4770K was a dud... wouldn't do 4.8..even increasing up to 1.4 To even get a 4.6, I was already at 1.38. Just a bad sample. my current one is much much better.

I know some of previous gen chips can hold 1.4+, but haswell is a different beast of it's own.


----------



## imaghost03214

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> That only makes sense if 1) You hit a voltage wall 2) You use synthetics. The temps don't increase exponentially, then doing exponents my temps would prolly be at like 300C or higher. Neither does the temp increase that drastically, more like additively. You can already guess your temps before you put in the voltage. The issues comes when you can't stablize without some ridiculous voltage and even then it's hard to stabilize. 0.1volt for 200mhz is 0.05v for 100mhz. I'm willing to do that in a heartbeat, if I can go 1.35v, 4.5, 1.4v, 4.6, I'd probably go to 4.7 in that case. But it doesn't work that way for most people.
> 
> IIRC encoding 264 also uses AVX, the temp insanity is when you stress using it, not when you actually use AVX for applications. Also I'm already willing to fall to nonsynthetics for tests. If you're running Linpack sure it'd be hard to keep temps under control. But temps are a seperate issue compared to voltage. Different people have different ambients, cooling solutions, stressing applications, real world applications, delid or not, etc. Temps can sway by 40C or higher depending on the setup. Therefore I keep voltage seperate from heat.
> 
> When you break 1.5v barrier on air though, that is when the temps really get hot even on normal applications.
> But my CPU never comes close to throttling at 1.45v.
> 
> If anything 1.45-1.5v is where the 'exponential temps' increase, maybe by a good 10C.


You know that's just fine and dandy. Go ahead.. Run it' it's not my 300+ dollars in it, I could care less if you damage it or not. Just in time, when it's not working, randomly crashing or giving you other problems, you'll figure out and think back to these conversations. I'm over it, no need to discuss this any farther.

Have a good day and best of luck to you.


----------



## boldenc

What is the average vcore needed for 4770k 4.5Ghz ?


----------



## Doug2507

Have a look through the spreadsheet on page 1.


----------



## fizzif

Source
Windows

Summary
Shut down unexpectedly

Date
‎10/‎30/‎2013 9:25 AM

Status
Solution available

Problem signature
Problem Event Name: BlueScreen
OS Version: 6.2.9200.2.0.0.256.48
Locale ID: 1033

Extra information about the problem
BCCode: 124
BCP1: 0000000000000000
BCP2: FFFFFA80075A0028
BCP3: 00000000BF800000
BCP4: 0000000000000124
OS Version: 6_2_9200
Service Pack: 0_0
Product: 256_1
Bucket ID: 0x124_GenuineIntel_PROCESSOR_CACHE

bsod help


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boldenc*
> 
> What is the average vcore needed for 4770k 4.5Ghz ?


A good chip would need less than 1.250V, but the average would need more, all the way up to 1.350V is possible.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fizzif*
> 
> Source
> Windows
> 
> Summary
> Shut down unexpectedly
> 
> Date
> ‎10/‎30/‎2013 9:25 AM
> 
> Status
> Solution available
> 
> Problem signature
> Problem Event Name: BlueScreen
> OS Version: 6.2.9200.2.0.0.256.48
> Locale ID: 1033
> 
> Extra information about the problem
> BCCode: 124
> BCP1: 0000000000000000
> BCP2: FFFFFA80075A0028
> BCP3: 00000000BF800000
> BCP4: 0000000000000124
> OS Version: 6_2_9200
> Service Pack: 0_0
> Product: 256_1
> Bucket ID: 0x124_GenuineIntel_PROCESSOR_CACHE
> 
> bsod help


The 124 BSOD code usually means more vcore is needed....


----------



## pacho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boldenc*
> 
> What is the average vcore needed for 4770k 4.5Ghz ?


My 4770k is at 4.5 with 1.25 vcore, 1.85 vrin. It can do 4.6 but not without rising vcore all the way to 1.31 and 1.9 vrin, with temps around 90c.


----------



## PC Upgrade

Hi. i need your help about overclocking i7 4770k. the specs of my rig are these:

Case: Cooler master Haf X
Psu: Corsair AX 860
Mobo: Asus Maximus VI formula
CPU: Intel i7 4770K
Ram: Corsair dominator [email protected] 2000Mhz 4x2gb 8-9-8-24
Gpu: Asus Gtx 670oc @ sli
SSD: Intel 530 120Gb
Hdd: Seagate 1tb
Watercooling parts:
Cpu block: EKWB EK-Supremacy Clean CSQ - Acetal+Nickel CPU Block
Vga block: EK-FC670 GTX DCII - Nickel
Backplates EKWB
Bridge: EK-FC Bridge DUAL Parallel 3-Slot CSQ Plexi
Ram block: EK-RAM Monarch X4 - Acetal+Nickel CSQ
Pump: EK-DCP 4.0 (12V DC Pump)
2 X Rads: EKWB EK-CoolStream RAD XT 240 Watercooling Radiator -
EKWB EK-CoolStream RAD XT 120 Watercooling Radiator
Tank: Alphacool Cape Fuzion Core 30 Acetal Black Reservoir
Tube: Primochill PrimoFlex Advanced LRT
Connectors: Alphacool
Fans: 5x Corsair SP 120 performance
Lights: 4x Lamptron FlexLight Pro 15 LED Fire Red + Sharkoon Cold Cathode Light Twin Red 30cm
Cables: Nanoxia sleeved.

I have managed to go up to 4.4Ghz with vcore 1.32v and ram @ 1800Mhz. stable with temp full load 65''. I am trying to go up to 4.6 Ghz but whatever i try the pc crach when i stretch the cores with aida64. I have try up to 1.38 vcore and ram down to 1600mhz but nothing. Before i upgrade my system i had i7 3770 stable @ 4.7Ghz and ram @ 1800Mhz. Is there something that i missed. The settings of formula vi are set to manual, because whenever i try the preconfigured settings above 4.4 ghz the sytem does not post.

Thank you.


----------



## boldenc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pacho*
> 
> My 4770k is at 4.5 with 1.25 vcore, 1.85 vrin. It can do 4.6 but not without rising vcore all the way to 1.31 and 1.9 vrin, with temps around 90c.


does the vrin can help to reduce the vcore or no relation between them?
I'm currently testing 4.40 @ 1.23v and vrin is set @ Auto.


----------



## Gomi

Well ... To my surprise I finished an Intel XTU benchmark and currently at pass 10/20 in x264.

Why the surprise ?

Because I been to blinded trying to reach a stable 49/50 multiplier that I did not bother to check at what Vcore I could be "stable" at 45 multiplier.

Currently running:

4.5Ghz CORE
3.4Ghz Cache

1.19 Vcore
Default Cache voltage

Default everything else (SA, IO Analog, IO digital).

Temperatures at these kind of voltage are so low that I am giggling like a little girl at the numbers.

Will post screenie when done 

Memory 2400Mhz CL9.


----------



## Doug2507

What sort of stability are you seeking Gomi? If it's just for Bench then the core needs to be fairly stable but you can get away with raising uncore (which won't pass Stress).


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boldenc*
> 
> does the vrin can help to reduce the vcore or no relation between them?
> I'm currently testing 4.40 @ 1.23v and vrin is set @ Auto.


Yep, there's no exact relation between VRin and VCore, I've tested this theory.


----------



## pacho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boldenc*
> 
> does the vrin can help to reduce the vcore or no relation between them?
> I'm currently testing 4.40 @ 1.23v and vrin is set @ Auto.


I wouldn't say to reduce vcore but to find stability without increasing much vcore.

I've read a lot of people's results and it goes either way. Some leave vrin on auto and manage to get a stable oc while others need to put more vrin for stability.

In my case for 4.5ghz/1866ram, I started with auto vrin and vcore of 1.200, made it into windows but bsod as soon as I ran prime. Then I slowly increased vcore until it was prime stable for around 2-3 hours. Then I started playing with vrin, giving it increments of 0.01 from the stock 1.79 on auto. Prime started to last longer on each increase until I reached 12 hours prime, 50 passes of linpack with vrin 1.85 and called it a day. It was an entire weekend of bsods.


----------



## Gomi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug2507*
> 
> What sort of stability are you seeking Gomi? If it's just for Bench then the core needs to be fairly stable but you can get away with raising uncore (which won't pass Stress).


Just trying to find my 24/7 overclock mate - For benching I got a few profiles that are holding up in different programs.

If this thing passes all 20 runs (Nearly there now) on 4.5Ghz @ 1.19Vcore I will spend rest of the evening playing a few games and watch a movie - If that passes I am going to turn all power saving features and adaptive on and call it a day (For a 24/7).


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imaghost03214*
> 
> I suppose it really comes down to your cooling solution... you'll hear and see that most of the time Intel, Asus and others will say, heat doesn't kill cpu's, voltage does... But they are linked hand in hand; So I go with what most all of them recommend, staying under 1.4. Like said below, I have run 1.4 many times, but it's been only briefly and not long term. Given most boards, or VRM's aren't exactly accurate, for me to have stayed under the 1.4, I'd have to set voltage to 1.38, then the final output would be 1.39, 1.4. But I was in the 5Ghz ranges too. I can run 4.6Ghz with a 1.31Vcore, but if I try 4.8, I have to run 1.38ish. I am limited going farther with the chip i have now; My first 4770K was a dud... wouldn't do 4.8..even increasing up to 1.4 To even get a 4.6, I was already at 1.38. Just a bad sample. my current one is much much better.
> 
> I know some of previous gen chips can hold 1.4+, but haswell is a different beast of it's own.


No it doesn't.

It comes down to what voltages cause degradation.

Like I said: Degradation and temps are two seperate issues. They are somewhat connected but they are not the same thing. Some throttle at 1.2v+. Some at 1.4v+. But regardless, what is a voltage that will cause degradation is similar for each CPU. On the other hand temps vary A LOT as I've said. If you use linpack with stock cooler in the Sahara Desert you will easily throttle at stock. If you use D14 (air) at half decent ambients with good airflow and nonsynthetics, you won't throttle at 1.5v.

So in looking for safety you ought to look at voltage and temps differently. You have two boxes to check: 1) Is my temp too high for my liking, leading to throttling issues? No? 2) Is my voltage too high, too close to possible future degradation? No? Then the overclock is fine.

What you say about extra voltage has already been discussed and noted. It may be inaccurate readings or the CPU actually getting more voltage. There is a reason why there is a seperate VID vs Vcore entry in the chart, so I don't know why you're telling me this, unless you have not read the first post.

You and I both have no definitive evidence on what voltages cause degradation. Haswell hasn't been out long enough to get any positive conclusion. You can say, 'better safe than sorry' etc etc but by the way you go about this issue I get this feeling you think you have a precise figure on what is safe and what is not.

So if you have a good cooling solution, you must not forget about degradation even with low temps; if you have a bad cooling solution you mostly have to worry about temps as you won't even get to high voltages before a nuclear meltdown.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imaghost03214*
> 
> You know that's just fine and dandy. Go ahead.. Run it' it's not my 300+ dollars in it, I could care less if you damage it or not. Just in time, when it's not working, randomly crashing or giving you other problems, you'll figure out and think back to these conversations. I'm over it, no need to discuss this any farther.
> 
> Have a good day and best of luck to you.


Well first my CPU was $220. It's too bad you don't care about the suffering of your fellow humans. 

I don't think you read my posts carefully. In fact I don't think you read either the first post or the posts where I said I'm at 4.5 and I'm not doing 1.4v+ right now. You're reading one line and drawing too many conclusions.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PC Upgrade*
> 
> Hi. i need your help about overclocking i7 4770k. the specs of my rig are these:
> 
> Case: Cooler master Haf X
> Psu: Corsair AX 860
> Mobo: Asus Maximus VI formula
> CPU: Intel i7 4770K
> Ram: Corsair dominator [email protected] 2000Mhz 4x2gb 8-9-8-24
> Gpu: Asus Gtx 670oc @ sli
> SSD: Intel 530 120Gb
> Hdd: Seagate 1tb
> Watercooling parts:
> Cpu block: EKWB EK-Supremacy Clean CSQ - Acetal+Nickel CPU Block
> Vga block: EK-FC670 GTX DCII - Nickel
> Backplates EKWB
> Bridge: EK-FC Bridge DUAL Parallel 3-Slot CSQ Plexi
> Ram block: EK-RAM Monarch X4 - Acetal+Nickel CSQ
> Pump: EK-DCP 4.0 (12V DC Pump)
> 2 X Rads: EKWB EK-CoolStream RAD XT 240 Watercooling Radiator -
> EKWB EK-CoolStream RAD XT 120 Watercooling Radiator
> Tank: Alphacool Cape Fuzion Core 30 Acetal Black Reservoir
> Tube: Primochill PrimoFlex Advanced LRT
> Connectors: Alphacool
> Fans: 5x Corsair SP 120 performance
> Lights: 4x Lamptron FlexLight Pro 15 LED Fire Red + Sharkoon Cold Cathode Light Twin Red 30cm
> Cables: Nanoxia sleeved.
> 
> I have managed to go up to 4.4Ghz with vcore 1.32v and ram @ 1800Mhz. stable with temp full load 65''. I am trying to go up to 4.6 Ghz but whatever i try the pc crach when i stretch the cores with aida64. I have try up to 1.38 vcore and ram down to 1600mhz but nothing. Before i upgrade my system i had i7 3770 stable @ 4.7Ghz and ram @ 1800Mhz. Is there something that i missed. The settings of formula vi are set to manual, because whenever i try the preconfigured settings above 4.4 ghz the sytem does not post.
> 
> Thank you.


In the back of your head don't forget that Haswells OC a bit less than Ivies as far as I know but they make up for it via IPC improvements.

Your post hints that you went from 44 to 46. What happened to x45? Also, what's the uncore setting?


----------



## PC Upgrade

The uncore set to auto. I did not try at 45.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PC Upgrade*
> 
> The uncore set to auto. I did not try at 45.


Please do.

My CPU is average and x44 and x46 are entirely different ballparks. 44 is a cakewalk. 45 just requires elevated voltages. 46 is very tough to nail down (although FINALLY I think I may have the missing link to stability, 2.05+ VCCIN). I went from 1.35 to 1.5v Vcore to no avail, no stability at x46. At these multipliers I highly recommend going one multiplier at a time.


----------



## Jason7890

If anyone here is using an Asrock Z87E-ITX can you pm me your overclocking experience with it please.I confident its my board hindering my progress, but would appreciate confirmation before I consider trying a different one.I am pretty sure my CPU is good at least as its running the below settings solid as a rock.
Vcore-1.230
CPU multi-46
BCLK-100.6
Cache Voltage-1.230
Cache Multi-46
FIVR Voltage-1.740

No crashes, heat at low 70's in syntheti, low 50's maximum in gaming sessions.









If anyone hasthis board or knows a friend with one please help me figure out if the board is holding me back.


----------



## BoredErica

You sure? Most of the CPU overclockability is now rendered unto the CPU only. Better be doubly sure your mobo is holding you back if you plan to buy a new one.


----------



## Cyro999

It's very unlikely that your board is playing any notable role in the overclock at only 1.23vcore. You should lower your uncore/cache multiplier temporarily and play with other settings like VRIN to push OC further


----------



## Jason7890

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> You sure? Most of the CPU overclockability is now rendered unto the CPU only. Better be doubly sure your mobo is holding you back if you plan to buy a new one.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> It's very unlikely that your board is playing any notable role in the overclock at only 1.23vcore. You should lower your uncore/cache multiplier temporarily and play with other settings like VRIN to push OC further


I know,and while not the most experienced overclocker I am not enept.I dont want to go through the hassle of selling my board and paying extra for no gain.After looking at the reviews online though it appears this board has issues when not using a preset profile,however my current overclock is with no preset enabled.Also selecting a profile and then altering does not always play ball,and settings can vary widely.

http://techreport.com/review/25013/asrock-z87e-itx-mini-itx-motherboard-reviewed/3

*As for lowering R.A.M and Uncore,I have tried that,been following Darkwizzie's guide(Thankyou Darkwizzie)


----------



## Doug2507

Sell it, get an MPower, never worry about mobo again.







:thumb:


----------



## Jason7890

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug2507*
> 
> Sell it, get an MPower, never worry about mobo again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumb:


I love that motherboard,I only build SFF these days though.Imagine a MITX version..hell yeah.


----------



## PC Upgrade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Please do.
> My CPU is average and x44 and x46 are entirely different ballparks. 44 is a cakewalk. 45 just requires elevated voltages. 46 is very tough to nail down (although FINALLY I think I may have the missing link to stability, 2.05+ VCCIN). I went from 1.35 to 1.5v Vcore to no avail, no stability at x46. At these multipliers I highly recommend going one multiplier at a time.


Because i am confused with the settings, i start oc from the beggining step by step from the first post.
Fisrt i make a test to check out my chip. i put 1.25 vcore and multiplier @ 46. It pass the uefi and start loading windows 8 and then the first bsod came. So as i reed from asus when this happen the chip is avarage. The batch number Is L317B756 Malaysia.
Then i put manualy the uncore to 35 and multiplier @ 44 evrything else to auto exept vcore manul @ 1.22. The ram is set to 1333Mhz even thow xmp is @2000Mhz. I restart and after some seconds i see my desktop. i start aida test. imidiately Bsod. I start incrising vcore up to 1.26 where pass every test. then i went up to 45. I put some vcore to 1.28 and again everything ok. Then i start incrising uncore up to 38 with vcore 1.3v. again everything ok. Then it was time for ram. I choose xmp profile but with no lack @ 2000Mhz. I finaly left it @ 1800Mhz where everything is ok. And pass aidatest. with temp up to 64 degrees. And now the problem begins. i want more. i start from the begging to go up to 4.6Ghz just 100Mhz more. i set again uncore to 35 averything else to auto multiplier 46 and vcore from 1.32. Restart the pc - welcome screen - BSOd. 1,33-1.34-1.35-1.36-1.37 vcore and at this time it was a little bit more stable to start aida for half an hour - Bsod. i went up to 1.39vcore but noothing the system is not stable. and of course i went back to 4,5Ghz, ucore @ 3,9 and 1800Mhz for ram, with vcore @ 1.3 and ram @ 1.65 anything else is left auto and temp after 2 hours aida @ 65 degrees. What is wrong and just for 100Mhz i must go more than 1.4 vcore fot the system to go stable???? and something else is it normal when you start a stech test like aida and at the same time start opening programs to come accross bsod???


----------



## Doug2507

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PC Upgrade*
> 
> Because i am confused with the settings, i start oc from the beggining step by step from the first post.
> Fisrt i make a test to check out my chip. i put 1.25 vcore and multiplier @ 46. It pass the uefi and start loading windows 8 and then the first bsod came. So as i reed from asus when this happen the chip is avarage. The batch number Is L317B756 Malaysia.
> Then i put manualy the uncore to 35 and multiplier @ 44 evrything else to auto exept vcore manul @ 1.22. The ram is set to 1333Mhz even thow xmp is @2000Mhz. I restart and after some seconds i see my desktop. i start aida test. imidiately Bsod. I start incrising vcore up to 1.26 where pass every test. then i went up to 45. I put some vcore to 1.28 and again everything ok. Then i start incrising uncore up to 38 with vcore 1.3v. again everything ok. Then it was time for ram. I choose xmp profile but with no lack @ 2000Mhz. I finaly left it @ 1800Mhz where everything is ok. And pass aidatest. with temp up to 64 degrees. And now the problem begins. i want more. i start from the begging to go up to 4.6Ghz just 100Mhz more. i set again uncore to 35 averything else to auto multiplier 46 and vcore from 1.32. Restart the pc - welcome screen - BSOd. 1,33-1.34-1.35-1.36-1.37 vcore and at this time it was a little bit more stable to start aida for half an hour - Bsod. i went up to 1.39vcore but noothing the system is not stable. and of course i went back to 4,5Ghz, ucore @ 3,9 and 1800Mhz for ram, with vcore @ 1.3 and ram @ 1.65 anything else is left auto and temp after 2 hours aida @ 65 degrees. What is wrong and just for 100Mhz i must go more than 1.4 vcore fot the system to go stable???? and something else is it normal when you start a stech test like aida and at the same time start opening programs to come accross bsod???


If x44 is "stable"@1.26v then you most definitely wont be "stable" with [email protected]

Sounds like you are trying to do too much, too fast. Have a _proper read through this thread_, it'll save anyone repeating themselves with advice.


----------



## PC Upgrade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug2507*
> 
> If x44 is "stable"@1.26v then you most definitely wont be "stable" with [email protected]
> 
> Sounds like you are trying to do too much, too fast. Have a _proper read through this thread_, it'll save anyone repeating themselves with advice.


Which thread? From the morning i have left it running aida @45 and vcore 1.3. I think it will be ok. My problem is 46x and vcore more than 1.4. Also if aida or other related,plus running programs makes bsod?


----------



## Doug2507

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PC Upgrade*
> 
> Which thread? From the morning i have left it running aida @45 and vcore 1.3. I think it will be ok. My problem is 46x and vcore more than 1.4. Also if aida or other related,plus running programs makes bsod?


The clue was in "this thread".


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PC Upgrade*
> 
> Because i am confused with the settings, i start oc from the beggining step by step from the first post.
> Fisrt i make a test to check out my chip. i put 1.25 vcore and multiplier @ 46. It pass the uefi and start loading windows 8 and then the first bsod came. So as i reed from asus when this happen the chip is avarage. The batch number Is L317B756 Malaysia.
> Then i put manualy the uncore to 35 and multiplier @ 44 evrything else to auto exept vcore manul @ 1.22. The ram is set to 1333Mhz even thow xmp is @2000Mhz. I restart and after some seconds i see my desktop. i start aida test. imidiately Bsod. I start incrising vcore up to 1.26 where pass every test. then i went up to 45. I put some vcore to 1.28 and again everything ok. Then i start incrising uncore up to 38 with vcore 1.3v. again everything ok. Then it was time for ram. I choose xmp profile but with no lack @ 2000Mhz. I finaly left it @ 1800Mhz where everything is ok. And pass aidatest. with temp up to 64 degrees. And now the problem begins. i want more. i start from the begging to go up to 4.6Ghz just 100Mhz more. i set again uncore to 35 averything else to auto multiplier 46 and vcore from 1.32. Restart the pc - welcome screen - BSOd. 1,33-1.34-1.35-1.36-1.37 vcore and at this time it was a little bit more stable to start aida for half an hour - Bsod. i went up to 1.39vcore but noothing the system is not stable. and of course i went back to 4,5Ghz, ucore @ 3,9 and 1800Mhz for ram, with vcore @ 1.3 and ram @ 1.65 anything else is left auto and temp after 2 hours aida @ 65 degrees. What is wrong and just for 100Mhz i must go more than 1.4 vcore fot the system to go stable???? and something else is it normal when you start a stech test like aida and at the same time start opening programs to come accross bsod???


Asus guide is inaccurate because it still hints at 1:1 cache ratio and the whole 'bsod at 1.25 x46' being average is also hooey from my statistics.

I think one of the issues is how you call an overclock 'stable'. Run x264 overnight before calling it 'stable'. I have no idea why you're swapping all these settings all the time. The guide on the first page reads: Do the core first , then uncore, then ram. Why in the world are you doing all three? Just reading the post I am confused.

First ensure you x44 is actually stable and run x264 overnight. Then work on x45 and don't call it stable until it does x264 overnight flawlessly. Then x46. During this time you shouldn't touch ram or uncore. IT GOES TO STOCK.


----------



## Scotty Mac

Hey all. the rookie is back







I just wanted to know something about this x264. I did what the guide said, and it keeps wanting me to install new things. Do I really need those things? I don't know how x264 works. In case ya wanted to know.. I'm up to 4.3ghz with 1.235 vcore, uncore stock (3.4) and everything else auto. Used chess a little bit ago, and max temps were 55,60,60,55 (core 0-3). Anyhow.. gonna go run XTU and see what how this does


----------



## Cyro999

stock uncore on my board is 8x-40x (idle, load) and not 34x (which locks at 3.4ghz) be sure you have it set right


----------



## PC Upgrade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Asus guide is inaccurate because it still hints at 1:1 cache ratio and the whole 'bsod at 1.25 x46' being average is also hooey from my statistics.
> 
> I think one of the issues is how you call an overclock 'stable'. Run x264 overnight before calling it 'stable'. I have no idea why you're swapping all these settings all the time. The guide on the first page reads: Do the core first , then uncore, then ram. Why in the world are you doing all three? Just reading the post I am confused.
> 
> First ensure you x44 is actually stable and run x264 overnight. Then work on x45 and don't call it stable until it does x264 overnight flawlessly. Then x46. During this time you shouldn't touch ram or uncore. IT GOES TO STOCK.


I am not doing all three together. I didi some test @45 witheverything else auto exept uncore @ 35. When i notised that it is stable i then start playing with uncore and ram. I did the same thing for x46 but i had to put more than 1.4v.now i am stable with core x45,uncore x40 vcore @1.31 and ram @1800mhz. Up to there everything is ok. 46 and more is the problem.


----------



## Gero2013

Probably a noob question, but why start with 40x or 42x? If I want to reach 4.5GHz why don't I just start with that and up the VCore until it's stable.

I was able to get 4.5GHz at 1.26V semi-stable


----------



## Cyro999

Just because some people can't stabilize 4.5-4.6, you semi-frequently have to go to like 1.3-1.4vcore range for them and there are maybe other complications that you have to deal with that go with pushing the chip hard

my standard advice would be basic settings like; 1.2vcore, 1.75vrin w/ near max llc, 34x uncore, ~1.1 ring, then i'd just boot core multi's sequentially or in jumps and run cinebench then quick x264 encodes to see what sticks and then work from there


----------



## [CyGnus]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Just because some people can't stabilize 4.5-4.6, you semi-frequently have to go to like 1.3-1.4vcore range for them and there are maybe other complications that you have to deal with that go with pushing the chip hard
> 
> my standard advice would be basic settings like; 1.2vcore, 1.75vrin w/ near max llc, 34x uncore, ~1.1 ring, then i'd just boot core multi's sequentially or in jumps and run cinebench then quick x264 encodes to see what sticks and then work from there


Agreed


----------



## Gero2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> Agreed


Wait Im a noob at OC, so some chips never reach 4.5GHz?
So are you saying I could go lower than 1.26 if I lower uncore from strock 35x to 34x?


----------



## [CyGnus]

Gero2013 you have to try to see what your chip does, for example i am stable at 1.24v and 4.5GHz with uncore at x40 with 1.10v but for 4.6GHz i need 1.3v so its not worth the jump in voltage and the heat it produces


----------



## Gero2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> Gero2013 you have to try to see what your chip does, for example i am stable at 1.24v and 4.5GHz with uncore at x40 with 1.10v but for 4.6GHz i need 1.3v so its not worth the jump in voltage and the heat it produces


I see, well I started off with 4.5GHz at 1.220 and then upped in increments of 0.01. I left everything else at stock except ring voltage which was set to 1.125.

Prime ran for only 20mins so it isnt 100% stable but BF4 runs without probs.
Do you think I should try playing around with uncore and ring and VRin to get VCore even lower?
Or the whole thing more stable where it is now?


----------



## boldenc

I suggest you do some x264 benchmark runs.
You can get it from the stress programs at the OP thread.


----------



## Gero2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boldenc*
> 
> I suggest you do some x264 benchmark runs.
> You can get it from the stress programs at the OP thread.


What exactly for?
Prime crashed after 20mins. But everything else runs fine. The question is I guess, do I need to make it more stable?


----------



## Gero2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> Gero2013 you have to try to see what your chip does, for example i am stable at 1.24v and 4.5GHz with uncore at x40 with 1.10v but for 4.6GHz i need 1.3v so its not worth the jump in voltage and the heat it produces


Hey CyGnus, I notice we have almost the same CPU/MoBo/Cooler setup









What I am wondering is this:

Should I stick to a low VCore once I am able to get into Windows and try to make it more stable for Prime95/IBT/etc?
Or should I keep upping the VCore until I can run Prime95/IBT/etc stably?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gero2013*
> 
> What exactly for?
> Prime crashed after 20mins. But everything else runs fine. The question is I guess, do I need to make it more stable?


The entire point is to establish if your CPU is stable enough.

But if you crash in 20 min you prolly won't pass x264 overnight.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gero2013*
> 
> Wait Im a noob at OC, so some chips never reach 4.5GHz?
> So are you saying I could go lower than 1.26 if I lower uncore from strock 35x to 34x?


Probably not. You're kind of reaching diminishing marginal returns, you know?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty Mac*
> 
> Hey all. the rookie is back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just wanted to know something about this x264. I did what the guide said, and it keeps wanting me to install new things. Do I really need those things? I don't know how x264 works. In case ya wanted to know.. I'm up to 4.3ghz with 1.235 vcore, uncore stock (3.4) and everything else auto. Used chess a little bit ago, and max temps were 55,60,60,55 (core 0-3). Anyhow.. gonna go run XTU and see what how this does


How many things is 'more things'? You just need AVsynth.

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *PC Upgrade*
> 
> I am not doing all three together. I didi some test @45 witheverything else auto exept uncore @ 35. When i notised that it is stable i then start playing with uncore and ram. I did the same thing for x46 but i had to put more than 1.4v.now i am stable with core x45,uncore x40 vcore @1.31 and ram @1800mhz. Up to there everything is ok. 46 and more is the problem.


Okie. So not matter what you do you cannot get x46 to work? This could be your voltage wall. It might be much harder to get x46. Should look at least 1.45v VID max, 2 VCCIN, etc.


----------



## Gero2013

Ok so if I want to make it stable should I increase VCore or change VRing and VRIN?


----------



## [CyGnus]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gero2013*
> 
> Hey CyGnus, I notice we have almost the same CPU/MoBo/Cooler setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I am wondering is this:
> 
> Should I stick to a low VCore once I am able to get into Windows and try to make it more stable for Prime95/IBT/etc?
> Or should I keep upping the VCore until I can run Prime95/IBT/etc stably?


Well i think you should run the tests until you see its enough my 4.5GHz at 1.24v are X264/XTU stable Prime95 runs fine for 40min did not run it more thats fine for me. Until now folding and games no crashes


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gero2013*
> 
> Ok so if I want to make it stable should I increase VCore or change VRing and VRIN?


I've already went over this in the original post. Vring can stay at stock or some safe voltage, doesn't matter. Vrin needs increasing if Vcore is getting pretty high,


----------



## Gero2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> Well i think you should run the tests until you see its enough my 4.5GHz at 1.24v are X264/XTU stable Prime95 runs fine for 40min did not run it more thats fine for me. Until now folding and games no crashes


Ok well basically for me all I need is to run Sony Vegas and BF4 stable, synthetic tests I don't really care about.

But my merchant has sent me a new CPU because I complained about the one I have now.

So I am just going to run a few tests so I can later compare the CPUs.


----------



## PC Upgrade

Darkwizzi

I do not think that there is a point to strech and put so much power just for 100mhz. I am just curius, if 45 is so easy to reach why is it so deficault to go more. Is 45 the top of my chip? Why so much difference between the chips?


----------



## Scotty Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> The entire point is to establish if your CPU is stable enough.
> But if you crash in 20 min you prolly won't pass x264 overnight.


Ok. I got that.. when I go to run it.. it's still telling me to install avsynth 2.5.8. That's exactly what I installed. Tis another reason why I asked how to use this program. Also... Since I crashed after 2 hours and 15 minutes on XTU.. I won't pass this x264 overnight will I? :/


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PC Upgrade*
> 
> Darkwizzi
> 
> I do not think that there is a point to strech and put so much power just for 100mhz. I am just curius, if 45 is so easy to reach why is it so deficault to go more. Is 45 the top of my chip? Why so much difference between the chips?


Most of the overclocking-ability has been moved from mobo to CPU and cpus just vary wildly.

x46 might be really hard for you because it gets much harder after each multiplier to stabelize. It's not incremental. Whether so much power for just 100mhz is worth it is up to the user.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty Mac*
> 
> Ok. I got that.. when I go to run it.. it's still telling me to install avsynth 2.5.8. That's exactly what I installed. Tis another reason why I asked how to use this program. Also... Since I crashed after 2 hours and 15 minutes on XTU.. I won't pass this x264 overnight will I? :/


So you install avsynth and it still asks for it?

Any error message?

And I don't use XTU so TBH I can't be 100% sure.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gero2013*
> 
> Ok well basically for me all I need is to run Sony Vegas and BF4 stable, synthetic tests I don't really care about.
> 
> But my merchant has sent me a new CPU because I complained about the one I have now.
> 
> So I am just going to run a few tests so I can later compare the CPUs.


Just make sure your settings are actually stable. If it's a little unstable under Battlefield but you didn't manage to Bsod, it'll cause headaches down the road.


----------



## Scotty Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Most of the overclocking-ability has been moved from mobo to CPU and cpus just vary wildly.
> 
> x46 might be really hard for you because it gets much harder after each multiplier to stabelize. It's not incremental. Whether so much power for just 100mhz is worth it is up to the user.
> 
> So you install avsynth and it still asks for it?
> Any error message?
> And I don't use XTU so TBH I can't be 100% sure.
> 
> Just make sure your settings are actually stable. If it's a little unstable under Battlefield but you didn't manage to Bsod, it'll cause headaches down the road.


Yes sir. No error message. Just the black window saying I need to install it to continue. And of course the link automatically pops up as well. Guess I'll have to figure it out tomorrow, have to get ready for work. Maybe I'll try to uninstall everything and reinstall it. Unless you can think of another way to trouble shoot it.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty Mac*
> 
> Yes sir. No error message. Just the black window saying I need to install it to continue. And of course the link automatically pops up as well. Guess I'll have to figure it out tomorrow, have to get ready for work. Maybe I'll try to uninstall everything and reinstall it. Unless you can think of another way to trouble shoot it.


THat's strange.

*Forceman I summon thee!*

Anyways... There are alternatives. You can try to run 27.9 Prime but heat will be much higher. You can try chess but that's less intensive. You can try encoding a video that is really long and takes hours which will be somewhat close to x264.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty Mac*
> 
> Yes sir. No error message. Just the black window saying I need to install it to continue. And of course the link automatically pops up as well. Guess I'll have to figure it out tomorrow, have to get ready for work. Maybe I'll try to uninstall everything and reinstall it. Unless you can think of another way to trouble shoot it.


Are you trying to run it in 32-bit or 64-bit mode? Can you post a screenshot of the x264 bench window? You might try opening a command prompt from the start menu as administrator, and then navigate to the folder in the command window and execute it from there. That seems to fix problems with running it in 64-bit anyway.


----------



## darkadi

How can I make sure that my uncore oc is solid stable. Just courious and need advice.
I use x264 bench to find out that core is stable but what's about uncore?


----------



## BoredErica

Weird, I've never had issues with avisynth or any problem at all with x264 and I'm on 64bit.

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *darkadi*
> 
> How can I make sure that my uncore oc is solid stable. Just courious and need advice.
> I use x264 bench to find out that core is stable but what's about uncore?


As far as I know, just stressing the CPU with load tests the uncore.


----------



## darkadi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> As far as I know, just stressing the CPU with load tests the uncore.


What sort of load tests?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkadi*
> 
> What sort of load tests?


Just whatever you used to stress core.


----------



## darkadi

Ok, you mean IBT, OCT etc.?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkadi*
> 
> Ok, you mean IBT, OCT etc.?


Just use whatever you used to test core and run it again. If you used IBT for core, then use IBT. If you use x264, use x264.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkadi*
> 
> How can I make sure that my uncore oc is solid stable. Just courious and need advice.
> I use x264 bench to find out that core is stable but what's about uncore?


If you have Aida you can try running just the cache portion of the test. I used that when I was fooling with uncore back in June/July and it seemed to be pretty effective at finding errors. Aida is time limited though. But, if you don't already have it installed, you can set your system clock ahead a year before you do and the program will use that date for its timer


----------



## Scotty Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Are you trying to run it in 32-bit or 64-bit mode? Can you post a screenshot of the x264 bench window? You might try opening a command prompt from the start menu as administrator, and then navigate to the folder in the command window and execute it from there. That seems to fix problems with running it in 64-bit anyway.


Yes, trying the 64bit. I can't post screenie now, I'm mobile. That's the window that popped up saying I need to install the avsynth. I'll give the admin command prompt then. I did what the guide said, installed x264, put the other batch in the x264 folder. Funny thing is when I went to run it (as admin with right click) the window flashed up and disappeared. So probably using the start menu way will take care of that.


----------



## Scotty Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> THat's strange.
> 
> *Forceman I summon thee!*
> 
> Anyways... There are alternatives. You can try to run 27.9 Prime but heat will be much higher. You can try chess but that's less intensive. You can try encoding a video that is really long and takes hours which will be somewhat close to x264.


Yeah I understand chess is less intensive. I've only tried that for 5-10 minutes. I'll probably give prime a go for hours. But if I'm crashing after a little over 2 hours of XTU, then I'm wondering if Something may be wrong in my bios settings. Please see my post from earlier to see my numbers.


----------



## darkadi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Just use whatever you used to test core and run it again. If you used IBT for core, then use IBT. If you use x264, use x264.


Working on uncore now. Stick to core x46. I think x264 isn't good for uncore. It passed x264 test (20 passes) and then just freezed in BF4 with no bsod.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkadi*
> 
> Working on uncore now. Stick to core x46. I think x264 isn't good for uncore. It passed x264 test (20 passes) and then just freezed in BF4 with no bsod.


Interesting, that's something worth investigating.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty Mac*
> 
> Hey all. the rookie is back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just wanted to know something about this x264. I did what the guide said, and it keeps wanting me to install new things. Do I really need those things? I don't know how x264 works. In case ya wanted to know.. I'm up to 4.3ghz with 1.235 vcore, uncore stock (3.4) and everything else auto. Used chess a little bit ago, and max temps were 55,60,60,55 (core 0-3). Anyhow.. gonna go run XTU and see what how this does


This is the latest post I see where you posted your settings. I don't see anything wrong with your settings.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Please do.
> My CPU is average and x44 and x46 are entirely different ballparks. 44 is a cakewalk. 45 just requires elevated voltages. 46 is very tough to nail down (although FINALLY I think I may have the missing link to stability, 2.05+ VCCIN). I went from 1.35 *to 1.5v Vcore* to no avail, no stability at x46. At these multipliers I highly recommend going one multiplier at a time.


Holy crap....

I'm at stock til the final results are in. Haswell is crazy complicated....


----------



## Scotty Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Interesting, that's something worth investigating.
> 
> This is the latest post I see where you posted your settings. I don't see anything wrong with your settings.


The bsod was 124. I'm assuming voltage. Take a look at my bios pic, it's an older one so it doesn't have my current settings.








The greeted out values is why I'm wondering. When I first tried 4.3ghz, I upped the core to 1.225v. It blue screened after welcome screen. Went back in to bios and the greeted out value said 1.232v. That's why I went and entered in 1.235v. I check it later and the greyed value was at 1.242v. See where I'm going with this?


----------



## Scotty Mac

I meant greyed out values. Damn auto correct


----------



## BoredErica

Yup, the power values isn't exactly what you set and tends to be a smidge higher than what you set. The difference is too small to really make any difference in terms of stability or temps though. I still don't see anything out of the ordinary.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> Holy crap....
> 
> I'm at stock til the final results are in. Haswell is crazy complicated....
> 
> In the end I don't think it's that bad. Most sane people would settle for 4.5ghz in my situation but I'm trying to scale beyond what seems possible. Like I said, the issue is probably input voltage, not Vcore. And this phenomnon isn't that new for us, we know at high vcore we need a higher input voltage.
> 
> Right now I'm at 4.5ghz with no issues whatsoever, excellent temps, synthetic stress stable.


----------



## Doug2507

Scotty - If you're crashing a couple of hours into XTU stress then you may/may not be game stable. You already know what i do so no point saying it all again.







If you want your BIOS checked out, boot into bios, stick a memory stick in and hit F12 taking shots of OC menu and sub menus. PM me or post screenshots here. Or other way round i'll post mine tomorrow and if there's any questions just ask.









Darkadi - I mentioned this before, you can pass x264 with a dodgy uncore without too much problem. I took uncore up to x47 with x264 before stopping to check with XTU. Failed it all the way down to x43 with XTU and that's where it remains as i've spent far to much time trying to get x44 any more than 4hrs+ stable. As Forceman said AIDA cache+mem is quite good at failing uncore, if i'm getting a little lost with XTU i'll run AIDA as well.

Thinking left field, is you're GPU driver & BF4 up to date?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug2507*
> 
> Scotty - If you're crashing a couple of hours into XTU stress then you may/may not be game stable. You already know what i do so no point saying it all again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want your BIOS checked out, boot into bios, stick a memory stick in and hit F12 taking shots of OC menu and sub menus. PM me or post screenshots here. Or other way round i'll post mine tomorrow and if there's any questions just ask.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkadi - I mentioned this before, you can pass x264 with a dodgy uncore without too much problem. I took uncore up to x47 with x264 before stopping to check with XTU. Failed it all the way down to x43 with XTU and that's where it remains as i've spent far to much time trying to get x44 any more than 4hrs+ stable. As Forceman said AIDA cache+mem is quite good at failing uncore, if i'm getting a little lost with XTU i'll run AIDA as well.
> 
> Thinking left field, is you're GPU driver & BF4 up to date?


What stress should I recommend to stress uncore that is on the level of x264 stressing core? IIRC Aida cache stress is super intensive.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> What stress should I recommend to stress uncore that is on the level of x264 stressing core? IIRC Aida cache stress is super intensive.


For me, trial and error with bf3 has worked the best. I realize not everyone is going for just game stable, but it has worked well for me weeding out bad uncore.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkadi*
> 
> Working on uncore now. Stick to core x46. I think x264 isn't good for uncore. It passed x264 test (20 passes) and then just freezed in BF4 with no bsod.


I found this too. My earier x43/x43 setup is working fine but I'm pretty sure I got this stable in the beta time anyway. I then got the x44/x44 "stable" using X264 but it freezes in BF4 (no BSOD), fairly sure it's cache as raising vcore didn't remove the problem and in the end I got tired of trying and just wanted the game to work.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> I found this too. My earier x43/x43 setup is working fine but I'm pretty sure I got this stable in the beta time anyway. I then got the x44/x44 "stable" using X264 but it freezes in BF4 (no BSOD), fairly sure it's cache as raising vcore didn't remove the problem and in the end I got tired of trying and just wanted the game to work.


Then back to 42 uncore and all is well?
Looks like I might have to change my guide a bit.


----------



## Doug2507

Eh, IIRC the 'hot' one in AIDA is FPU only? Cache/mem is maybe 4th down the tick boxes. (Forceman confirm? I'm tired and can't be bothered firing it up but i'll check tomorrow morning).

I'm happy enough to use XTU bench/stress 99% of the time after doing an x264 run for the ground work but i do 9hr runs on both core and uncore which clearly ain't everyone's cup of tea!

On a side note i've started benching which is way more fun! And also give's a good insight into a different way of thinking for stability, i.e, purely for application. It's a good path though as spending day upon day testing stability gets you quite familiar with chip/settings etc which makes benching life a lot easier. Thing that's letting me down now is RAM as i've still not played with it so back to the boring stuff...


----------



## BoredErica

I overclocked my CPU/GPU beyond stability for the lols, did everything I could to lighten up the OS without reformat and tried to bench lol. I didn't do ram, did that later on.


----------



## Doug2507

It's addictive! (also the reason why i'm going to ditch the 780's soon&#8230;.







)


----------



## Scotty Mac

Ok
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug2507*
> 
> Scotty - If you're crashing a couple of hours into XTU stress then you may/may not be game stable. You already know what i do so no point saying it all again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want your BIOS checked out, boot into bios, stick a memory stick in and hit F12 taking shots of OC menu and sub menus. PM me or post screenshots here. Or other way round i'll post mine tomorrow and if there's any questions just ask.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkadi - I mentioned this before, you can pass x264 with a dodgy uncore without too much problem. I took uncore up to x47 with x264 before stopping to check with XTU. Failed it all the way down to x43 with XTU and that's where it remains as i've spent far to much time trying to get x44 any more than 4hrs+ stable. As Forceman said AIDA cache+mem is quite good at failing uncore, if i'm getting a little lost with XTU i'll run AIDA as well.
> 
> Thinking left field, is you're GPU driver & BF4 up to date?


Ok Doug. I'll do that tomorrow evening. I'll on you with the screenies. Not sure if your bios will help me, considering different boards. (I believe you have the max power). Even different bios versions have different options and looks. Thanks!


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug2507*
> 
> It's addictive! (also the reason why i'm going to ditch the 780's soon&#8230;.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


You owe me one of those.


----------



## Gero2013

I can boot into Windows at 4.5GHz / 1.22V VCore / 35x Uncore (Stock).

Prime95 crashes immediately.

Would increasing uncore help me stabilise this setting?


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkadi*
> 
> Working on uncore now. Stick to core x46. I think x264 isn't good for uncore. It passed x264 test (20 passes) and then just freezed in BF4 with no bsod.


I can pass x264 for hours and hours on end only to freeze on BF4 <---that game really puts a stress on my system. I had to up my vcore from 1.25 to 1.26 @ 46 and now I am rock solid in BF4 and I just left uncore at stock.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Storm*
> 
> I can pass x264 for hours and hours on end only to freeze on BF4 <---that game really puts a stress on my system. I had to up my vcore from 1.25 to 1.26 @ 46 and now I am rock solid in BF4 and I just left uncore at stock.


No mate. The game is buggy as heck. It wouldn't accept my bf3 stable over clocks on my graphics card. I had to underclock them for it to work. Also, bf4 accepted my non stable over clocks in my 4770k because it's not fully utilizing it.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gero2013*
> 
> I can boot into Windows at 4.5GHz / 1.22V VCore / 35x Uncore (Stock).
> 
> Prime95 crashes immediately.
> 
> Would increasing uncore help me stabilise this setting?


Why would increasing uncore help you stabilize? I'd still put my money on Vcore. What is your bsod code?


----------



## CTM Audi

My fully stable OC is fully stable in Win7, but BSODs about 2 minutes in to XTU with Win8.1. Little extra voltage seems to fix it, but still annoying.


----------



## Gero2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Why would increasing uncore help you stabilize? I'd still put my money on Vcore. What is your bsod code?


I still don't quite understand the whole uncore thing, can I just leave it alone for now?








I guess my question is whether I should find a multiplier/VCore combination that lets me boot into Windows and try and make it more stable by changing the other variables, or should I just simply keep upping VCore until it's stable?

Event ID 1001, is that what you meant?
Thanks for the help so far


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gero2013*
> 
> I still don't quite understand the whole uncore thing, can I just leave it alone for now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess my question is whether I should find a multiplier/VCore combination that lets me boot into Windows and try and make it more stable by changing the other variables, or should I just simply keep upping VCore until it's stable?
> 
> Event ID 1001, is that what you meant?
> Thanks for the help so far


The first post states that you should do multiplier before uncore. You have no reason to touch Ring bus multiplier and Ring voltage after it's at stock.

Find out what multiplier you're stable at for sure. x42, for example is a low multiplier basically everybody can achieve. Make sure that's stable. Now go for x43. Don't even think about going to x44 before x43 is rock solid stable. So on and so on.


----------



## Gero2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> The first post states that you should do multiplier before uncore. You have no reason to touch Ring bus multiplier and Ring voltage after it's at stock.
> 
> Find out what multiplier you're stable at for sure. x42, for example is a low multiplier basically everybody can achieve. Make sure that's stable. Now go for x43. Don't even think about going to x44 before x43 is rock solid stable. So on and so on.


After it's "*stable*" at stock?
So if you don't up the ring voltage until you are stable, what is it used for?
Im looking into getting that BSOD code


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gero2013*
> 
> After it's "*stable*" at stock?
> So if you don't up the ring voltage until you are stable, what is it used for?
> Im looking into getting that BSOD code


What? Why wouldn't it be at stock? Stock means you didn't overclock it. Does your CPU Bsod without you overclocking it? Then you have other issues that need to be fixed.

All this is already mentioned in the first post.


----------



## Gero2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> What? Why wouldn't it be at stock? Stock means you didn't overclock it. Does your CPU Bsod without you overclocking it? Then you have other issues that need to be fixed.
> 
> All this is already mentioned in the first post.


I quoted you and was wondering if you missed a word.
"You have no reason to touch Ring bus multiplier and Ring voltage after it's *stable* at stock."

Obviously I am getting the BSODs when OCing man, comon.
WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR
Ok, let me consult the 1st post again

Edit: Ok I get it, according to your post VRing and Uncore are for performance only and should be at first left untouched until stable point is reached... cool stuff

See what confuses me is that in another Overclock.net guide
(http://www.overclock.net/t/1401976/the-gigabyte-z87-haswell-overclocking-oc-guide)
the following is mentioned:

Recommended Voltages for Frequency: It is very tough to recommend voltages for different frequency ranges; this is because the CPUs seem to differ heavily in terms of OC capability, but in one of the graphs above you can see the voltages I used and you can use it as a guide. My CPU however is in the top 30% of CPUs, however most CPUs won't do 4.5ghz at 1.22v. So for 4.5ghz you want to use around 1.25v to 1.35v VCore. vRing also helps a lot with stabilizing CPU overclocking, try 1.15v vRing if you are not OCing the Uncore, if you are please look below.

The author mentions that vRing does help stabilise CPU overclocking, so are you both saying different things or am I misunderstanding something?

It's certainly a bit confusing for a beginner....


----------



## BoredErica

Honestly, I've read your posts multiple times and I'm confused. I don't know what you're saying.

The uncore goes to stock.

Don't worry about uncore, the guide specifically points out to work on core instead first.

You said you didn't understand the whole uncore thing and asked whether you can leave it alone for now. Well, you should already be leaving it alone because we're not done with core overclock.


----------



## blaze2210

Essentially, you want to lessen the amount of variables that you're encountering - so OC'ing one thing at a time helps with that.

Personally, I put the settings (RAM, Core Multi, and Ring Multi) where I wanted them to be, then figured out how to make them stable at those speeds. Granted, it was challenging (to say the least), but my OC is stable - 4.6 core, 4.4 cache, 2133 RAM (9-11-11-31 timings)....


----------



## Gero2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Honestly, I've read your posts multiple times and I'm confused. I don't know what you're saying.
> 
> The uncore goes to stock.
> Don't worry about uncore, the guide specifically points out to work on core instead first.
> You said you didn't understand the whole uncore thing and asked whether you can leave it alone for now. Well, you should already be leaving it alone because we're not done with core overclock.


Yeah I didn't have much of a clue in my first posts.
Ok great, so the uncore is sorted then, I didn't touch it anyway.

The question I have is regarding vRing

In your post you mention to leave it alone also.
However, there is a guide on OCN that says it can help stabilise the CPU overclocking.

(http://www.overclock.net/t/1401976/the-gigabyte-z87-haswell-overclocking-oc-guide)

Recommended Voltages for Frequency: It is very tough to recommend voltages for different frequency ranges; this is because the CPUs seem to differ heavily in terms of OC capability, but in one of the graphs above you can see the voltages I used and you can use it as a guide. My CPU however is in the top 30% of CPUs, however most CPUs won't do 4.5ghz at 1.22v. So for 4.5ghz you want to use around 1.25v to 1.35v VCore. vRing also helps a lot with stabilizing CPU overclocking, try 1.15v vRing if you are not OCing the Uncore, if you are please look below.

The author mentions that vRing does help stabilise CPU overclocking, so are you both saying different things or am I misunderstanding something?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gero2013*
> 
> Yeah I didn't have much of a clue in my first posts.
> Ok great, so the uncore is sorted then, I didn't touch it anyway.
> 
> The question I have is regarding vRing
> 
> In your post you mention to leave it alone also.
> However, there is a guide on OCN that says it can help stabilise the CPU overclocking.
> 
> (http://www.overclock.net/t/1401976/the-gigabyte-z87-haswell-overclocking-oc-guide)
> 
> Recommended Voltages for Frequency: It is very tough to recommend voltages for different frequency ranges; this is because the CPUs seem to differ heavily in terms of OC capability, but in one of the graphs above you can see the voltages I used and you can use it as a guide. My CPU however is in the top 30% of CPUs, however most CPUs won't do 4.5ghz at 1.22v. So for 4.5ghz you want to use around 1.25v to 1.35v VCore. vRing also helps a lot with stabilizing CPU overclocking, try 1.15v vRing if you are not OCing the Uncore, if you are please look below.
> 
> The author mentions that vRing does help stabilise CPU overclocking, so are you both saying different things or am I misunderstanding something?


Yes we are saying different things.

Nobody has demonstrated or even hinted that such a tweak would enhance overclockability if the ring is at stock. Keep in mind we're heading for 5000 posts in this thread already. From my own tests I saw no change.

However, I don't see any reason why setting an above stock Vring will cause INstability either. So you're welcome to try it and if you think you know for sure this kind of tweak actually causes notable bonus in stability, please notify me.

I'm skeptical that such a tweak will cause any measurable difference, I think the attention needs to be focused on Vcore.


----------



## Gero2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Yes we are saying different things.
> Nobody has demonstrated or even hinted that such a tweak would enhance overclockability if the ring is at stock. Keep in mind we're heading for 5000 posts in this thread already. From my own tests I saw no change.
> 
> However, I don't see any reason why setting an above stock Vring will cause INstability either. So you're welcome to try it and if you think you know for sure this kind of tweak actually causes notable bonus in stability, please notify me.
> 
> I'm skeptical that such a tweak will cause any measurable difference, I think the attention needs to be focused on Vcore.


Ok cool, thanks for clearing that up.

Well, I had a funny issue with vRing
45x / 1.22 vCore / 1.15 vRing I couldn't boot into Win
45x / 1.22 vCore / 1.125 vRing it would boot ok

I am about to switch CPUs and in my next OC I will try to leave vRing untouched, simply to have one less variable to think about.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty Mac*
> 
> The bsod was 124. I'm assuming voltage. Take a look at my bios pic, it's an older one so it doesn't have my current settings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The greeted out values is why I'm wondering. When I first tried 4.3ghz, I upped the core to 1.225v. It blue screened after welcome screen. Went back in to bios and the greeted out value said 1.232v. That's why I went and entered in 1.235v. I check it later and the greyed value was at 1.242v. See where I'm going with this?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty Mac*
> 
> I meant greyed out values. Damn auto correct


The extra voltage is from the Load Line Calibration. Also, I don't think even the worst of chips need that voltage to do 4.3Ghz. I can boot into windows with 4.5 with that voltage. Sadly, temperatures are keeping me from stabilizing there. *grumbles about Intel's stock heatsink*

Also, keep your voltages at adaptive to see what's the max vcore your board will give when stressing. Then start with that vcore in BIOS and go lower. And as for VRIN and vRING, set them to 1.8 and 1.2v respectively. Once you're done stabilizing, you can reduce these voltages for better temperatures. Well, not the input voltage mostly.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Yes we are saying different things.
> Nobody has demonstrated or even hinted that such a tweak would enhance overclockability if the ring is at stock. Keep in mind we're heading for 5000 posts in this thread already. From my own tests I saw no change.
> 
> However, I don't see any reason why setting an above stock Vring will cause INstability either. So you're welcome to try it and if you think you know for sure this kind of tweak actually causes notable bonus in stability, please notify me.
> 
> I'm skeptical that such a tweak will cause any measurable difference, I think the attention needs to be focused on Vcore.


Ring voltage does make a difference to stabilizing an OC. Whether you're on stock or not. For a minimal 3.9Ghz uncore, I have my vRING set to ~1.18v. Wouldn't stabilize at any lower. Even when my uncore was stock, it wouldn't stabilize without increasing vRING.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> The extra voltage is from the Load Line Calibration. Also, I don't think even the worst of chips need that voltage to do 4.3Ghz. I can boot into windows with 4.5 with that voltage. Sadly, temperatures are keeping me from stabilizing there. *grumbles about Intel's stock heatsink*
> 
> Also, keep your voltages at adaptive to see what's the max vcore your board will give when stressing. Then start with that vcore in BIOS and go lower. And as for VRIN and vRING, set them to 1.8 and 1.2v respectively. Once you're done stabilizing, you can reduce these voltages for better temperatures. Well, not the input voltage mostly.
> Ring voltage does make a difference to stabilizing an OC. Whether you're on stock or not. For a minimal 3.9Ghz uncore, I have my vRING set to ~1.18v. Wouldn't stabilize at any lower. Even when my uncore was stock, it wouldn't stabilize without increasing vRING.


That's due to crappy motherboard rules but doesn't increase stability for the core overclock. It just fixes the motherboard's incompetence.

How about, instead I just tell everybody to set Uncore to 1.2v. I can't test this because I don't have this phenomnon and I have the same mobo as the other guy!

Did you just recommend stressing a synthetic with adaptive?


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> That's due to crappy motherboard rules but doesn't increase stability for the core overclock. It just fixes the motherboard's incompetence.
> How about, instead I just tell everybody to set Uncore to 1.2v. I can't test this because I don't have this phenomnon and I have the same mobo as the other guy!
> 
> Did you just recommend stressing a synthetic with adaptive?


It's hardly due to crappy motherboard rules. IINM, vRING goes on-die.

And yes, because no one's going to stress test for over 10 minutes with adaptive. It merely gives a threshold voltage. For example, Adaptive may tell me 1.3v is required for 4.7 Ghz. Realistically, I had booted into windows at 4.7 with 1.35v. That kind of thing.

Also, there are people who've posted in this thread, who run adaptive on a regular basis and reducing voltages when they test overclocks for sake of power saving.. You should probably mention in your guide that once you're done testing your OC, you can just turn on all the power saver tech back on, and the CPU will undervolt and underclock and such.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> It's hardly due to crappy motherboard rules. IINM, vRING goes on-die.
> 
> And yes, because no one's going to stress test for over 10 minutes with adaptive. It merely gives a threshold voltage. For example, Adaptive may tell me 1.3v is required for 4.7 Ghz. Realistically, I had booted into windows at 4.7 with 1.35v. That kind of thing.
> 
> Also, there are people who've posted in this thread, who run adaptive on a regular basis and reducing voltages when they test overclocks for sake of power saving.. You should probably mention in your guide that once you're done testing your OC, you can just turn on all the power saver tech back on, and the CPU will undervolt and underclock and such.


Well gotta make a public warning in bold, do not do adaptive with power savings, the voltage will shoot from 1.3 to like 1.45v and there goes the CPU.

Are you saying, that for example at 4.2 core stock uncore, stockvring voltage is stable. But at say, 4.5ghz core, stock uncore, stock vring causes Bsod?


----------



## rickyman0319

if I pass the Intel XTU benchmark / stress, does that mean it is stable enough or not?


----------



## jameyscott

C'mon guys. Just use your system after stress testing and find out if it is stable for your uses or note.


----------



## Gero2013

hm....

45x / 1.2 vCore / 1.050 vRing -> Prime95 crashes after 30s
45x / 1.2 vCore / 1.125 vRing -> Prime95 still running after 8 minutes

I know it may not be a stable point but it vRing does have an impact on initial stability, at least with the 2 CPUs I have.....

Damn, a 3rd variable xD


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gero2013*
> 
> hm....
> 
> 45x / 1.2 vCore / 1.050 vRing -> Prime95 crashes after 30s
> 45x / 1.2 vCore / 1.125 vRing -> Prime95 still running after 8 minutes
> 
> I know it may not be a stable point but it vRing does have an impact on initial stability, at least with the 2 CPUs I have.....
> 
> Damn, a 3rd variable xD


Can you do more tests with those two settings? For example when I was testing Vrin I did 5 tests each.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Well gotta make a public warning in bold, do not do adaptive with power savings, the voltage will shoot from 1.3 to like 1.45v and there goes the CPU.
> 
> Are you saying, that for example at 4.2 core stock uncore, stockvring voltage is stable. But at say, 4.5ghz core, stock uncore, stock vring causes Bsod?


I've never seen my CPU voltage go over 1.45 in adaptive. But then again, I ran adaptive for about 4 minutes after I setup my PC.

Back when I was on AMD, having too low of a NB Freq ( which is similar to uncore ) would cause BSODs, and fail prime. Pretty sure it's the same thing here. CPU is processing data faster than the rest of the components which are meant to keep up with it, and while a bottleneck will happen, what I've come to understand over the years is that it messes up the timings. Hence there's a BSOD like timing errors or failed response or whatever ( don't remember the exact BSODs )


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> I've never seen my CPU voltage go over 1.45 in adaptive. But then again, I ran adaptive for about 4 minutes after I setup my PC.
> 
> Back when I was on AMD, having too low of a NB Freq ( which is similar to uncore ) would cause BSODs, and fail prime. Pretty sure it's the same thing here. CPU is processing data faster than the rest of the components which are meant to keep up with it, and while a bottleneck will happen, what I've come to understand over the years is that it messes up the timings. Hence there's a BSOD like timing errors or failed response or whatever ( don't remember the exact BSODs )


You're dead wrong if you're saying a low uncore bottlenecks.
There is no bottleneck and I've proven it. First page, check out the charts.


----------



## Scotty Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> The extra voltage is from the Load Line Calibration. Also, I don't think even the worst of chips need that voltage to do 4.3Ghz. I can boot into windows with 4.5 with that voltage. Sadly, temperatures are keeping me from stabilizing there. *grumbles about Intel's stock heatsink*
> 
> Also, keep your voltages at adaptive to see what's the max vcore your board will give when stressing. Then start with that vcore in BIOS and go lower. And as for VRIN and vRING, set them to 1.8 and 1.2v respectively. Once you're done stabilizing, you can reduce these voltages for better temperatures. Well, not the input voltage mostly.
> Ring voltage does make a difference to stabilizing an OC. Whether you're on stock or not. For a minimal 3.9Ghz uncore, I have my vRING set to ~1.18v. Wouldn't stabilize at any lower. Even when my uncore was stock, it wouldn't stabilize without increasing vRING.


Apparently I may have a less than average chip then. When I first tried 4.2ghz, I left the vcore on adaptive. ( or auto, not sure). Bsod after welcome screen. I set it to 1.20v and ran good. Looked at CPUz and voltage was like 1.199. Tried 4.3ghz yesterday at 1.225 and bsod after welcome screen. (Could've sworn I typed this already







) looked in bios, voltage was at1.232v. I set at 1.235v and good. Just boss after the xtu test. Not set on adaptive. I thought it was supposed to be OC one thing at a time? Idk, I'm still a noob. I'll believe results. Personally I don't like stressing for hours.. But IF it helps for stability I'll do it. I'm getting all confused again lol


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty Mac*
> 
> Apparently I may have a less than average chip then. When I first tried 4.2ghz, I left the vcore on adaptive. ( or auto, not sure). Bsod after welcome screen. I set it to 1.20v and ran good. Looked at CPUz and voltage was like 1.199. Tried 4.3ghz yesterday at 1.225 and bsod after welcome screen. (Could've sworn I typed this already
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) looked in bios, voltage was at1.232v. I set at 1.235v and good. Just boss after the xtu test. Not set on adaptive. I thought it was supposed to be OC one thing at a time? Idk, I'm still a noob. I'll believe results. Personally I don't like stressing for hours.. But IF it helps for stability I'll do it. I'm getting all confused again lol


The average overclock is 4.55ghz. I recommend using Hwinfo to monitor things unless it glitches out for you.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> You're dead wrong if you're saying a low uncore bottlenecks.
> 
> There is no bottleneck and I've proven it. First page, check out the charts.


Either way, whether or not there's a bottleneck, increasing vRING does add stability whether you like it or not. And for your charts, ideally, you should run the tests at least 4 times ( like on review sites ) but 10 times to be sure, and to kick out any outliers.

For reference

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?266589-The-OverClockers-BSOD-code-list

A 124 BSOD is usually related to vcore or QPI/VTT ( which for haswell, would be IMC voltage and L3 cache voltage, which is vRING )


----------



## Scotty Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> The average overclock is 4.55ghz. I recommend using Hwinfo to monitor things unless it glitches out for you.


I have that. I do open it everytime also. I just like to compare what programs say. My uncore is still at stock. If I don't have to touch it, then I'm cool. My temps have been impressive to me tho, only using a cm 212 evo. My temps really haven't changed much at all going from 3.4 to 4.3. I want to get up to 4.5ghz with a very hopeful 1.3v max. I don't see it happening tho


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty Mac*
> 
> Apparently I may have a less than average chip then. When I first tried 4.2ghz, I left the vcore on adaptive. ( or auto, not sure). Bsod after welcome screen. I set it to 1.20v and ran good. Looked at CPUz and voltage was like 1.199. Tried 4.3ghz yesterday at 1.225 and bsod after welcome screen. (Could've sworn I typed this already
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) looked in bios, voltage was at1.232v. I set at 1.235v and good. Just boss after the xtu test. Not set on adaptive. I thought it was supposed to be OC one thing at a time? Idk, I'm still a noob. I'll believe results. Personally I don't like stressing for hours.. But IF it helps for stability I'll do it. I'm getting all confused again lol


Can you tell me your load temps with ambients when you get to 1.3v? I'm planning on getting the Evo in a week or so.

And 1.2v and 1.25v actually. Please. Appreciate it.


----------



## Scotty Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> Either way, whether or not there's a bottleneck, increasing vRING does add stability whether you like it or not. And for your charts, ideally, you should run the tests at least 4 times ( like on review sites ) but 10 times to be sure, and to kick out any outliers.
> 
> For reference
> 
> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?266589-The-OverClockers-BSOD-code-list
> 
> A 124 BSOD is usually related to vcore or QPI/VTT ( which for haswell, would be IMC voltage and L3 cache voltage, which is vRING )


I can't argue with either one of you so I'll keep my eyes peeled. So if it is my vring, causing bsod, do I stop upping the core voltage and start upping the ring multi and voltage? (I'm pretty sure there is a guide with this answer in it somewhere lol)


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> Either way, whether or not there's a bottleneck, increasing vRING does add stability whether you like it or not. And for your charts, ideally, you should run the tests at least 4 times ( like on review sites ) but 10 times to be sure, and to kick out any outliers.
> 
> For reference
> 
> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?266589-The-OverClockers-BSOD-code-list
> 
> A 124 BSOD is usually related to vcore or QPI/VTT ( which for haswell, would be IMC voltage and L3 cache voltage, which is vRING )


Hmm, this might help with my 4.8Ghz OC because I've followed the scaling on my chip and no dice. Upped the VRIN after an x101 and the back to X124 even with about .01 more than my scaling. I'll be testing this once the loop is leak tested Sunday night.


----------



## Scotty Mac

My
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> Can you tell me your load temps with ambients when you get to 1.3v? I'm planning on getting the Evo in a week or so.
> 
> And 1.2v and 1.25v actually. Please. Appreciate it.


Well ambient temps.. Not sure.. But I'm bios and idle, mid to high 20's and sometimes low 30's. It's getting cold out so I don't have ac on. Highest my tens have gotten with xtu was like 62. That was yesterday. I'm also using a push/pull configuration. Replaced the stock evo fan with 2 sickle flow cm fans. All in all.. The cooler isn't bad at all. Definitely better than the stock lol. I never even put the stock heatsink in this build at all.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty Mac*
> 
> My
> Well ambient temps.. Not sure.. But I'm bios and idle, mid to high 20's and sometimes low 30's. It's getting cold out so I don't have ac on. Highest my tens have gotten with xtu was like 62. That was yesterday. I'm also using a push/pull configuration. Replaced the stock evo fan with 2 sickle flow cm fans. All in all.. The cooler isn't bad at all. Definitely better than the stock lol. I never even put the stock heatsink in this build at all.


Well, the reason I'm asking is for a delta over ambient. Because during the summer, my ambients are around 30-32C. If they go higher, I turn on the aircon. But in the in winter, my ambients are in the low 20s. However, this is my first winter here and since temps of 4-5C are a regularity outside, I'll need to check again.

I want to see how much the Evo is able to successfully dissipate when it comes to an overclocked 4670k at a specified voltage ( considering the 4770k generates more heat with HT on at similar voltages )

And from everywhere I've read, push-pull doesn't really make much of a difference ( 1-2C ) on an Evo.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> Either way, whether or not there's a bottleneck, increasing vRING does add stability whether you like it or not. And for your charts, ideally, you should run the tests at least 4 times ( like on review sites ) but 10 times to be sure, and to kick out any outliers.
> 
> For reference
> 
> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?266589-The-OverClockers-BSOD-code-list
> 
> A 124 BSOD is usually related to vcore or QPI/VTT ( which for haswell, would be IMC voltage and L3 cache voltage, which is vRING )


Nope. My tests have been proven over and over by various members. The issue of uncore bottleneck is completely disproven. There is no debate left over. I've done the uncore tests multiple times as well. You're not the first to try to disprove my stance on uncore bottleneck.

Yes we've seen the 124 bsod list, but for Haswell it can go either way. I've hit 124 myself with stock uncore @ 1.2v Vring, fixed with higher core voltage (or was it input voltage, I forgot which).

About vRing offering better stability despite stock uncore that is why I'm asking, maybe I just suggest uncore voltage @ 1.2v with uncore at stock as the starting procedure.

If you have such huge issues with my guide and my guide's credibility perhaps it would've been best to address then the first time you entered the thread. I'm not saying this as any sort of attack, I'm simply saying, the idea that uncore is useless for performance is a very central concept in this thread and the way my guide operates. Let's get the elephant in the room out first!

I admit you may very well be right about the Vring requirement @ stock uncore. Personally I see no evidence of this on my CPU but 1-2 people have reported it. Be nice if I got more reports from different sources however.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Nope. My tests have been proven over and over by various members. The issue of uncore bottleneck is completely disproven. There is no debate left over. I've done the uncore tests multiple times as well. You're not the first to try to disprove my stance on uncore bottleneck.
> 
> Yes we've seen the 124 bsod list, but for Haswell it can go either way. I've hit 124 myself with stock uncore @ 1.2v Vring, fixed with higher core voltage (or was it input voltage, I forgot which).
> 
> About vRing offering better stability despite stock uncore that is why I'm asking, maybe I just suggest uncore voltage @ 1.2v with uncore at stock as the starting procedure.
> 
> If you have such huge issues with my guide and my guide's credibility perhaps it would've been best to address then the first time you entered the thread. I'm not saying this as any sort of attack, I'm simply saying, the idea that uncore is useless for performance is a very central concept in this thread and the way my guide operates. Let's get the elephant in the room out first!
> 
> I admit you may very well be right about the Vring requirement @ stock uncore. Personally I see no evidence of this on my CPU but 1-2 people have reported it. Be nice if I got more reports from different sources however.


I'm not saying anything about your guide at all actually. I used a different guide to learn ( Tom's Hardware's Intel God's quick and dirty guide, and the Gigabyte Haswell OC guide ) but I came to this thread to test and look at the variances in overclocking methods and such and to have discussions about this much like what we're having.

If uncore was useless for performance, overclockers ( including the extreme OCers ) wouldn't bother increasing it to get better performance out of it. Uncore controls the information speed between buses so I do believe it's necessary to keep it with spitting distance of CPU speed. If you want tests that show the difference with uncore speeds, just do a SuperPi 32M run ( about 6-8 minutes of your time ) and you'll see the difference.

Like I said, I started out with higher voltages and slowly started dropping them down while testing for stability. My current settings of 4.2 CPU/ 3.9 Uncore with 1.86v VRIN, 1.135 VID+High LLC (~1.15v Vcore ), 1.18v vRING is 2 hours prime stable with XMP and RAM voltage at 1.656v ( stupid droop, setting 1.65v results in 1.644v ). I could go higher, but my cooler is keeping me back.

---

As for your 124 BSOD, like I mentioned earlier, it could be related to vCore, vRING or VRIN. But leaving your vRING at stock, and continually increasing vCore to 1.3-1.4v thinking you'll get 4.2Ghz stable is quite stupid, as I'm sure you'd agree. Haswell is a different beast when compared even to Ivy Bridge. You can't just get away with increasing vCore anymore. VRING and RING make a difference too.


----------



## Gero2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Can you do more tests with those two settings? For example when I was testing Vrin I did 5 tests each.


sure, what kind of test do you want me to do ?
what kind of test did you run?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> I'm not saying anything about your guide at all actually. I used a different guide to learn ( Tom's Hardware's Intel God's quick and dirty guide, and the Gigabyte Haswell OC guide ) but I came to this thread to test and look at the variances in overclocking methods and such and to have discussions about this much like what we're having.
> 
> If uncore was useless for performance, overclockers ( including the extreme OCers ) wouldn't bother increasing it to get better performance out of it. Uncore controls the information speed between buses so I do believe it's necessary to keep it with spitting distance of CPU speed. If you want tests that show the difference with uncore speeds, just do a SuperPi 32M run ( about 6-8 minutes of your time ) and you'll see the difference.
> 
> Like I said, I started out with higher voltages and slowly started dropping them down while testing for stability. My current settings of 4.2 CPU/ 3.9 Uncore with 1.86v VRIN, 1.135 VID+High LLC (~1.15v Vcore ), 1.18v vRING is 2 hours prime stable with XMP and RAM voltage at 1.656v ( stupid droop, setting 1.65v results in 1.644v ). I could go higher, but my cooler is keeping me back.
> 
> ---
> 
> As for your 124 BSOD, like I mentioned earlier, it could be related to vCore, vRING or VRIN. But leaving your vRING at stock, and continually increasing vCore to 1.3-1.4v thinking you'll get 4.2Ghz stable is quite stupid, as I'm sure you'd agree. Haswell is a different beast when compared even to Ivy Bridge. You can't just get away with increasing vCore anymore. VRING and RING make a difference too.


Not nessesarily. I got to 4.5ghz stable with stock VRing and stock uncore all the time. Never had any issues. Synthetic, gaming, basically everything stable.

You're doing what everybody else is doing: Assuming things without any evidence. That's how the whole 1:1 cache ratio myth came to be. Everybody is assuming things, theoretically you want 1:1, nobody actually bothered to go down and benchmark anything.

Yes, uncore DOES bump performance, but by such a small margin it's practically useless. If you're trying to reach the highest benchmark scores, OK I guess. But if you're trying to get 1 higher FPS, then heck no. Everybody wants to OC their uncore because it's a psychological thing. Until you offer substantial proof to falsify my entire guide, I hope you understand, from my perspective all you've done is made the same claim others have made without any evidence.

A difference is not the same as a difference that actually makes any sort of practical difference at all whatsoever. You didn't take shots at my guide, you are right. But it is as if you had done so. This entire thread of 5000 posts all revolve around my guide and my method of doing things. If you think I am profoundly mistaken then my entire guide is profoundly mistaken. It may not be your intention to even talk about my guide but in the end that's what the result would be. If I am wrong that indeed uncore is an important overclocking step, then I need to take immediate corrections on my guide because I would have misled so many people.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gero2013*
> 
> sure, what kind of test do you want me to do ?
> what kind of test did you run?


What kind of test did I run for what? If you're talking about uncore performance, that can be found on the first page. Other members have done their own uncore tests but for the sake of not repeating the same thing again and again I didn't post those. They are now lost in the limbo that is 'somewhere in the middle of this thread'.









For your tests, just do whatever you did, just repeat more times, that's all.


----------



## Gero2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> What kind of test did I run for what? If you're talking about uncore performance, that can be found on the first page. Other members have done their own uncore tests but for the sake of not repeating the same thing again and again I didn't post those. They are now lost in the limbo that is 'somewhere in the middle of this thread'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For your tests, just do whatever you did, just repeat more times, that's all.


You mentioned you did 5 tests when you were testing VRIN.
Yeah I am not really talking about the uncore, basically im leaving it completely alone for now


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gero2013*
> 
> You mentioned you did 5 tests when you were testing VRIN.
> Yeah I am not really talking about the uncore, basically im leaving it completely alone for now


Oh right, I got confused about what you were asking for a second. What I did for the Vrin was I ran x264. The only variable I changed was Vrin. I found that 1.85v to 1.95v to 2.05v I could easily see a large increase in stability as the input voltage increased. I did not go over 2.05v. I tested by running x264 until it crashed, five times on each setting. At 1.85v this was easy to do as the longest time till' bsod was like 2 minutes. By the time I was at 2.05v, it took a long time to Bsod and I was getting impatient testing. This was before we could loop x264 runs so after finishing up my last run for 2.05v I stopped.

The time on average required to Bsod increased noticeably, beyond any margin of error.

I believe the Vcore run during that test was something like 1.42v. So we're talking high Vcore therefore needing higher Vrin.


----------



## Gero2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Oh right, I got confused about what you were asking for a second. What I did for the Vrin was I ran x264. The only variable I changed was Vrin. I found that 1.85v to 1.95v to 2.05v I could easily see a large increase in stability as the input voltage increased. I did not go over 2.05v. I tested by running x264 until it crashed, five times on each setting. At 1.85v this was easy to do as the longest time till' bsod was like 2 minutes. By the time I was at 2.05v, it took a long time to Bsod and I was getting impatient testing. This was before we could loop x264 runs so after finishing up my last run for 2.05v I stopped.
> 
> The time on average required to Bsod increased noticeably, beyond any margin of error.
> I believe the Vcore run during that test was something like 1.42v. So we're talking high Vcore therefore needing higher Vrin.


Ah ok, thanks,

well I guess the question is, is there a way to test stability for day to day use quickly?

I mean I run P95 first, often it BSODs after 30s. So that's a quick test.
Then IBT on Very High fails even when x264 passes so that's another quick test (5min)

The whole point being to rule out states where eventually, for example, after 30mins Prime95 will fail.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gero2013*
> 
> Ah ok, thanks,
> 
> well I guess the question is, is there a way to test stability for day to day use quickly?
> 
> I mean I run P95 first, often it BSODs after 30s. So that's a quick test.
> Then IBT on Very High fails even when x264 passes so that's another quick test (5min)
> 
> The whole point being to rule out states where eventually, for example, after 30mins Prime95 will fail.


I can't say I'm sure when I'm not. That's because, Linpack for example. Some people will say since it's super hot, and such, it's super intensive, etc etc. Then somebody else posts, "Well I passed Linpack and crashed BF3". These types of comments occur for many stress tests. Now it's true nobody has crashed so far due to unstable core overclock after passing overnight x264 but two things: 1, that's not exactly "fast", and 2, the whole overnight x264 regimen is still new because we just got x264 looping a week ago. I'm still a fan of stressing overnight as I sleep. Stability is something where you ask 5 people and get 5 different answers, lol.

But yeah. It's so hard to figure out a foolproof way of ensuring stability when I'm getting contradicting info.

Maybe P95, 30min would be a starting point, or x264 1-3 pass. I know if you pass x254 3-5pass on average, you're pretty close to full stability.

BTW guys, when crashing on BF4 make sure it's the CPU... I heard there is quite a bit of crashing, GPU or software related (new drivers, etc, etc). BF3 on the other hand has mature drivers for it.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> BTW guys, when crashing on BF4 make sure it's the CPU... I heard there is quite a bit of crashing, GPU or software related (new drivers, etc, etc). BF3 on the other hand has mature drivers for it.


THIS

Go back to BF3 to stress test your overclocks. BF4 is a buggy mess currently.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Not nessesarily. I got to 4.5ghz stable with stock VRing and stock uncore all the time. Never had any issues. Synthetic, gaming, basically everything stable.
> 
> You're doing what everybody else is doing: Assuming things without any evidence. That's how the whole 1:1 cache ratio myth came to be. Everybody is assuming things, theoretically you want 1:1, nobody actually bothered to go down and benchmark anything.
> 
> Yes, uncore DOES bump performance, but by such a small margin it's practically useless. If you're trying to reach the highest benchmark scores, OK I guess. But if you're trying to get 1 higher FPS, then heck no. Everybody wants to OC their uncore because it's a psychological thing. Until you offer substantial proof to falsify my entire guide, I hope you understand, from my perspective all you've done is made the same claim others have made without any evidence.
> 
> A difference is not the same as a difference that actually makes any sort of practical difference at all whatsoever. You didn't take shots at my guide, you are right. But it is as if you had done so. This entire thread of 5000 posts all revolve around my guide and my method of doing things. If you think I am profoundly mistaken then my entire guide is profoundly mistaken. It may not be your intention to even talk about my guide but in the end that's what the result would be. If I am wrong that indeed uncore is an important overclocking step, then I need to take immediate corrections on my guide because I would have misled so many people.


So basically, even though I expressly mention that I'm not talking about your guide at all, and I started this discussion with vRING having to be increased to help with stability is still going to result with you assuming that I took jabs at your guide, and asking for proof. By the way, since you already know, lemme iterate what you've already done for many; overclocking is highly cpu dependent on haswell. It is possible that you got a good chip that doesn't require a vRING boost at all.

Also in a thread on here, quite some time back, there was a user who had posted the difference between 3.8Ghz, 4.2Ghz and 4.6Ghz uncore in terms of GFlops.

Here it is - http://www.overclock.net/t/1398975/official-haswell-owners-thread/2510#post_20586921

This was since you said there was NO difference. A difference can be practical or not and still be a difference.


----------



## Scotty Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> Well, the reason I'm asking is for a delta over ambient. Because during the summer, my ambients are around 30-32C. If they go higher, I turn on the aircon. But in the in winter, my ambients are in the low 20s. However, this is my first winter here and since temps of 4-5C are a regularity outside, I'll need to check again.
> 
> I want to see how much the Evo is able to successfully dissipate when it comes to an overclocked 4670k at a specified voltage ( considering the 4770k generates more heat with HT on at similar voltages )
> 
> And from everywhere I've read, push-pull doesn't really make much of a difference ( 1-2C ) on an Evo.


Well from my house, it ranges from 65-72F. And that really doesn't change my rig temps. As far as the push/pull configuration.. The temps may not be that much better, but I use it mainly or airflow. Doesn't have to be cold.. Just move the heat away from my CPU. Plus, I think it looks silly with only 1 fan lol. The red LEDs go good with my build. I also have 3x200mm fans in my case. I got really good airflow in my case. That helps with temps.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> So basically, even though I expressly mention that I'm not talking about your guide at all, and I started this discussion with vRING having to be increased to help with stability is still going to result with you assuming that I took jabs at your guide, and asking for proof. By the way, since you already know, lemme iterate what you've already done for many; overclocking is highly cpu dependent on haswell. It is possible that you got a good chip that doesn't require a vRING boost at all.
> 
> Also in a thread on here, quite some time back, there was a user who had posted the difference between 3.8Ghz, 4.2Ghz and 4.6Ghz uncore in terms of GFlops.
> 
> Here it is - http://www.overclock.net/t/1398975/official-haswell-owners-thread/2510#post_20586921


Let's break this down:

'So basically, even though I expressly mention that I'm not talking about your guide at all,'

I ackowledged you were not intending to target my guide. Yet you target a point I made which is crucial to the thread and the guide.

'I started this discussion with vRING having to be increased to help with stability is still going to result with you assuming that I took jabs at your guide'

Second part of this statement is a repeat so I'll address the first part. I already conceded that this needs further investigation.

'overclocking is highly cpu dependent on haswell. It is possible that you got a good chip that doesn't require a vRING boost at all.'

Yet with 4000+ posts in this thread, I did not hear much about the issue you say exists. So I'm saying let's go investigate. What more do you want from me?

'there was a user who had posted the difference between 3.8Ghz, 4.2Ghz and 4.6Ghz uncore in terms of GFlops.'

I said NOTICEABLE improvement. Sure, you can get a supersensitive test like that and you'll see a minute difference. Try chess. Try Cinebench. Try a video game. Try encoding. If you come into my thread and you talk about how my tests are not accurate, then we have issues. That IS a statement regarding the validity of my guide. I've already mentioned, if you're chasing CPU benchmarks, you will get a boost depending on which benchmark you pick. You keep leaping onto benchmarks like these, and I have no idea why. I'm pretty sure most of us run computers to run normal applications, not SuperPi.

Why don't you go ask any fellow OCN member. Forceman, Cyro, Cygnus, FTW 420, Doug, foxrena. Maybe you can still find Gomi. Jameyscott. Bakerman.


----------



## Gero2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I can't say I'm sure when I'm not. That's because, Linpack for example. Some people will say since it's super hot, and such, it's super intensive, etc etc. Then somebody else posts, "Well I passed Linpack and crashed BF3". These types of comments occur for many stress tests. Now it's true nobody has crashed so far due to unstable core overclock after passing overnight x264 but two things: 1, that's not exactly "fast", and 2, the whole overnight x264 regimen is still new because we just got x264 looping a week ago. I'm still a fan of stressing overnight as I sleep. Stability is something where you ask 5 people and get 5 different answers, lol.
> 
> But yeah. It's so hard to figure out a foolproof way of ensuring stability when I'm getting contradicting info.
> Maybe P95, 30min would be a starting point, or x264 1-3 pass. I know if you pass x254 3-5pass on average, you're pretty close to full stability.
> 
> BTW guys, when crashing on BF4 make sure it's the CPU... I heard there is quite a bit of crashing, GPU or software related (new drivers, etc, etc). BF3 on the other hand has mature drivers for it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> THIS
> 
> Go back to BF3 to stress test your overclocks. BF4 is a buggy mess currently.


Yeah I guess I'll have to figure out for my own what stable is...

yeah I am aware BF4 is buggy and that it crashes by itself, like when a new round begins, or just. ... whenever it wants


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Let's break this down:
> 
> 'So basically, even though I expressly mention that I'm not talking about your guide at all,'
> I ackowledged you were not intending to target my guide. Yet you target a point I made which is crucial to the thread and the guide.
> 
> 'I started this discussion with vRING having to be increased to help with stability is still going to result with you assuming that I took jabs at your guide'
> Second part of this statement is a repeat so I'll address the first part. I already conceded that this needs further investigation.
> 
> 'overclocking is highly cpu dependent on haswell. It is possible that you got a good chip that doesn't require a vRING boost at all.'
> Yet with 4000+ posts in this thread, I did not hear much about the issue you say exists. So I'm saying let's go investigate. What more do you want from me?
> 
> 'there was a user who had posted the difference between 3.8Ghz, 4.2Ghz and 4.6Ghz uncore in terms of GFlops.'
> I said NOTICEABLE improvement. Sure, you can get a supersensitive test like that and you'll see a minute difference. Try chess. Try Cinebench. Try a video game. Try encoding. If you come into my thread and you talk about how my tests are not accurate, then we have issues. That IS a statement regarding the validity of my guide.


The point you made is that vRING isn't necessary to stability if I'm not mistaken. It's crucial to overclocking, and by extension the guide as well.

I'm all up for investigating this. And I've mentioned multiple times that it improves stability. Even someone who tested earlier mentioned that his prime ran for longer with a vRING boost.

As for testing, I could be like any other prick and say x264 and all that is not really going to help see if your CPU is stable and say Prime 6+ hours is stable, but that would just be idiotic and wouldn't really be helpful to the discussion.

A few tests where you get lower results with a higher uncore isn't consistent with how the uncore should behave IMO. It is possible that you had outliers while testing which affected averages. And judging by the fact that you just dismiss Linpack and such, like what I used in the post earlier just means that you think only your tests are right.

I'm quite sure if BF4 ( as they state on the internet ) is affected by memory speeds, then it'll be affected by uncore as well. When there are simple tests and results that I show you ( not my own, because I'm a little short on time ) you want to dismiss them as overly sensitive. Then where is the progress?

And also, if there's better performance to be had from uncore, what is the added benefit to overclocking the CPU alone if it is restricted by the uncore ( like in Linpack and such ). <-- This is merely a question I'm asking, not a point I'm trying to make.

Tell me if I'm wrong or missing something.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gero2013*
> 
> Yeah I guess I'll have to figure out for my own what stable is...
> 
> yeah I am aware BF4 is buggy and that it crashes by itself, like when a new round begins, or just. ... whenever it wants


For this, I am taking down the amendment to the guide about x264 being a very bad uncore stress test. Because the guy said he crashed on BF4.


----------



## jameyscott

Yup, no noticeable improvement on my hand while gaming, but I'm still going to mess with the uncore as long as I can stay close to the known safe value at this time which is 1.2 Not going to blow up a chip because I wanted my uncore to be in a perfect 1:1 ratio.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> The point you made is that vRING isn't necessary to stability if I'm not mistaken. It's crucial to overclocking, and by extension the guide as well.
> 
> I'm all up for investigating this. And I've mentioned multiple times that it improves stability. Even someone who tested earlier mentioned that his prime ran for longer with a vRING boost.
> 
> As for testing, I could be like any other prick and say x264 and all that is not really going to help see if your CPU is stable and say Prime 6+ hours is stable, but that would just be idiotic and wouldn't really be helpful to the discussion.
> 
> A few tests where you get lower results with a higher uncore isn't consistent with how the uncore should behave IMO. It is possible that you had outliers while testing which affected averages. And judging by the fact that you just dismiss Linpack and such, like what I used in the post earlier just means that you think only your tests are right.
> 
> I'm quite sure if BF4 ( as they state on the internet ) is affected by memory speeds, then it'll be affected by uncore as well. When there are simple tests and results that I show you ( not my own, because I'm a little short on time ) you want to dismiss them as overly sensitive. Then where is the progress?
> 
> And also, if there's better performance to be had from uncore, what is the added benefit to overclocking the CPU alone if it is restricted by the uncore ( like in Linpack and such ). <-- This is merely a question I'm asking, not a point I'm trying to make.
> 
> Tell me if I'm wrong or missing something.


'The point you made is that vRING isn't necessary to stability if I'm not mistaken. It's crucial to overclocking, and by extension the guide as well.'

vRing of course is nessesary for stability. If you're overclocking ring bus obviously we need to up the voltage, right? But that wouldn't give me any reason to add voltage to a ring bus that's at stock. I believe you said ring bus at stock may require more than stock voltages to be stable. In some cases, stock uncore stock vring is fine up until you overclock it.

'I'm all up for investigating this. And I've mentioned multiple times that it improves stability. Even someone who tested earlier mentioned that his prime ran for longer with a vRING boost.'

I'm not doubting the fact that you claim it improves stability.

You don't get to point to that guy for statistical reliablility man. First you go on about how my giant charts after charts of evidence of the uselessness of uncore impact on performance is potentially flawed because I didn't do enough tests (which isn't true), then you pick the guy who did one quick run of Prime? At least wait for the guy to do the tests he needs. So as it stands I have 1 quick test of Prime from one guy. That's not enough for me to take full on as fact. And I admit we might need to recommend something like, set Vring to 1.2v, ring bus to stock while overclocking core. I'm not ruling out that possibility. The only thing I actually full on disagree with you is your notion of uncore providing tangible, observable real-world increase in performance. oh, and the bottleneck.

'A few tests where you get lower results with a higher uncore isn't consistent with how the uncore should behave IMO.'

That's probably correct. But then there's margin of error. On chess for example, having a much lower uncore did register a visible change in the nodes calculated.

'It is possible that you had outliers while testing which affected averages.'

It's impossible for a few outliers to change the entire verdict because a whole battery of tests were done. For example, if I got a ridiculous outlier for say, Cinebench, that will not affect my average result for Skyrim or Chess. If I had an outlier for each test, then that's less of a freak incident and more of just a low result.

'And judging by the fact that you just dismiss Linpack and such, like what I used in the post earlier just means that you think only your tests are right.'

Because my tests at least somewhat resembles a real world workload. I may be wrong on that. But you don't have to agree. If somebody manages to find multiple games where uncore observably impacts FPS, and this can be replicated by multiple people, then we've got something interesting going on. Games work too. People play games.

'I'm quite sure if BF4 ( as they state on the internet ) is affected by memory speeds, then it'll be affected by uncore as well. When there are simple tests and results that I show you ( not my own, because I'm a little short on time ) you want to dismiss them as overly sensitive. Then where is the progress?'

Ok, first do you agree with me that just using the benchmarks I chose at the time, you would get a result similar to mine? Or do you still think my results are hooey? Beyond that, something like encoding tests. x264 is also a benchmark. We can use that, and that is basically a real-world-usage IIRC. Also as far as I know, Linpack/SuperPi are really intensive stressers that are just about as synthetic and artificial as you can get.

About the BF4 memory speeds: The entire point is to conduct tests, not assume things. Granted what I quoted just now does not have you saying for sure you're right on the BF4 claim but until evidence is brought forward it's not worth anything, it's only a hunch. I'd test it myself but I don't have BF4.

Bear in mind, claims and speculations made without any actual testing is what spawned the 1:1 myth. So you see why I'm so skeptical.

'And also, if there's better performance to be had from uncore, what is the added benefit to overclocking the CPU alone if it is restricted by the uncore ( like in Linpack and such ). <-- This is merely a question I'm asking, not a point I'm trying to make.'

From everything I know and have tested, my evidence and conclusions have led me to this: The core clock is the #1 most important factor for CPU performance. Any uncore performance you can gleen will not be as large as an extra multiplier up for core. I also know that setting too high of an uncore often leads to a stifled core overclock. Therefore it makes sense to overclock core, then uncore. I picked up not major difference in performance improvements from uncore regardless of how much slower your uncore is to your core.

There is absolutely no 'bottleneck'. Bottleneck is a strong word. Bottleneck doesn't mean having a higher uncore leads to higher performance. Bottleneck would mean something closer to, until you raise your uncore, you can set you core to 50000ghz and you won't get an ounce of improvement. Or barely any improvement. This can easily be proven; simply run stock uncore. Bench 4.0ghz @ Cinebench. Bench 4.3. Bench 4.5. Bench 4.7. Bench 5.0. You will see a noticeable performance increase even though uncore has not been touched. Bottleneck disproved.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Yup, no noticeable improvement on my hand while gaming, but I'm still going to mess with the uncore as long as I can stay close to the known safe value at this time which is 1.2 Not going to blow up a chip because I wanted my uncore to be in a perfect 1:1 ratio.
> Now let's wait for Forceman to come alive again and back me up.


----------



## Doug2507

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> You owe me one of those.


On that chip? Well done man, congrats!


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug2507*
> 
> On that chip? Well done man, congrats!


I'm still working on 4.8Ghz. The scaling on my chip suggest I will need at least 1.37v for it, but it doesn't last long on X264 with that voltage.


----------



## Doug2507

I'm not going to get into the whole uncore debate right now as just skimming over the posts before a morning coffee has done my head in already.

Uncore voltage - 1.2vring is conservative and remember is induces a lot less heat than core. FYI i've been running mine up to 1.4v for benching which takes me nicely onto uncore speed. Uncore does make a difference to the overall running of things but it's very much dependant on application. For some benches i run it as high as i can (x49) and for others i just leave it dropped although x48 i use for most as anything higher requires a good jump in vring.

The mention/quote of a user doing 30 secs with very low voltage on uncore then whatever it was after more stable at a higher voltage, what was the uncore multi? With regards to vring helping core stability, i don't find that to be true for myself. I left vring/uncore at 1.15v/x34 the whole time for taking core up to x50, never touched them once. The main two voltages i adjusted were core & vrin, nothing else till i got into the high clocks and had to have a play about with SA/IOD.

I'll come back once i've woken up.


----------



## Doug2507

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I'm still working on 4.8Ghz. The scaling on my chip suggest I will need at least 1.37v for it, but it doesn't last long on X264 with that voltage.


I thought i said i bet you a 780 that chip wouldn't do 5.0ghz stable??

edit - what did you take your vrin up to?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug2507*
> 
> I'm not going to get into the whole uncore debate right now as just skimming over the posts before a morning coffee has done my head in already.
> 
> Uncore voltage - 1.2vring is conservative and remember is induces a lot less heat than core. FYI i've been running mine up to 1.4v for benching which takes me nicely onto uncore speed. Uncore does make a difference to the overall running of things but it's very much dependant on application. For some benches i run it as high as i can (x49) and for others i just leave it dropped although x48 i use for most as anything higher requires a good jump in vring.
> 
> The mention/quote of a user doing 30 secs with very low voltage on uncore then whatever it was after more stable at a higher voltage, what was the uncore multi? With regards to vring helping core stability, i don't find that to be true for myself. I left vring/uncore at 1.15v/x34 the whole time for taking core up to x50, never touched them once. The main two voltages i adjusted were core & vrin, nothing else till i got into the high clocks and had to have a play about with SA/IOD.
> 
> I'll come back once i've woken up.


Any info you could write about sa/iod etc would be appreciated, seems my chip might require them when pushed


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug2507*
> 
> I thought i said i bet you a 780 that chip wouldn't do 5.0ghz stable??
> 
> edit - what did you take your vrin up to?


You did! And currently at 2.05 VRIN IIRC. I don't remember since I got fed up with x124 after x124. My temps were spiking up to 85C, and I figured I'd just wait to work on it until the loop is up and running to continue.


----------



## Doug2507

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Any info you could write about sa/iod etc would be appreciated, seems my chip might require them when pushed


Will do bud, busy weekend with relatives (fun :roll eyes: ) so i'll post some info on Monday. In fact i'll post a screen in a bit of my 50x44 folder to give an idea of what i do. It's got a handful of ss's being a work in progress. Everything i get stable, i empty the folder only leave stability pass & benches in it. I'll take a screen of the 50x43 as well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> You did! And currently at 2.05 VRIN IIRC. I don't remember since I got fed up with x124 after x124. My temps were spiking up to 85C, and I figured I'd just wait to work on it until the loop is up and running to continue.


124? Lol, i know the feeling!


----------



## Doug2507

This is what i end up with whilst testing stability.....


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> 'The point you made is that vRING isn't necessary to stability if I'm not mistaken. It's crucial to overclocking, and by extension the guide as well.'
> vRing of course is nessesary for stability. If you're overclocking ring bus obviously we need to up the voltage, right? But that wouldn't give me any reason to add voltage to a ring bus that's at stock. I believe you said ring bus at stock may require more than stock voltages to be stable. In some cases, stock uncore stock vring is fine up until you overclock it.
> 
> 'I'm all up for investigating this. And I've mentioned multiple times that it improves stability. Even someone who tested earlier mentioned that his prime ran for longer with a vRING boost.'
> I'm not doubting the fact that you claim it improves stability.
> You don't get to point to that guy for statistical reliablility man. First you go on about how my giant charts after charts of evidence of the uselessness of uncore impact on performance is potentially flawed because I didn't do enough tests (which isn't true), then you pick the guy who did one quick run of Prime? At least wait for the guy to do the tests he needs. So as it stands I have 1 quick test of Prime from one guy. That's not enough for me to take full on as fact. And I admit we might need to recommend something like, set Vring to 1.2v, ring bus to stock while overclocking core. I'm not ruling out that possibility. The only thing I actually full on disagree with you is your notion of uncore providing tangible, observable real-world increase in performance. oh, and the bottleneck.
> 
> 'A few tests where you get lower results with a higher uncore isn't consistent with how the uncore should behave IMO.'
> That's probably correct. But then there's margin of error. On chess for example, having a much lower uncore did register a visible change in the nodes calculated.
> 
> 'It is possible that you had outliers while testing which affected averages.'
> It's impossible for a few outliers to change the entire verdict because a whole battery of tests were done. For example, if I got a ridiculous outlier for say, Cinebench, that will not affect my average result for Skyrim or Chess. If I had an outlier for each test, then that's less of a freak incident and more of just a low result.
> 
> 'And judging by the fact that you just dismiss Linpack and such, like what I used in the post earlier just means that you think only your tests are right.'
> Because my tests at least somewhat resembles a real world workload. I may be wrong on that. But you don't have to agree. If somebody manages to find multiple games where uncore observably impacts FPS, and this can be replicated by multiple people, then we've got something interesting going on. Games work too. People play games.
> 
> 'I'm quite sure if BF4 ( as they state on the internet ) is affected by memory speeds, then it'll be affected by uncore as well. When there are simple tests and results that I show you ( not my own, because I'm a little short on time ) you want to dismiss them as overly sensitive. Then where is the progress?'
> Ok, first do you agree with me that just using the benchmarks I chose at the time, you would get a result similar to mine? Or do you still think my results are hooey? Beyond that, something like encoding tests. x264 is also a benchmark. We can use that, and that is basically a real-world-usage IIRC. Also as far as I know, Linpack/SuperPi are really intensive stressers that are just about as synthetic and artificial as you can get.
> 
> About the BF4 memory speeds: The entire point is to conduct tests, not assume things. Granted what I quoted just now does not have you saying for sure you're right on the BF4 claim but until evidence is brought forward it's not worth anything, it's only a hunch. I'd test it myself but I don't have BF4.
> 
> Bear in mind, claims and speculations made without any actual testing is what spawned the 1:1 myth. So you see why I'm so skeptical.
> 
> 'And also, if there's better performance to be had from uncore, what is the added benefit to overclocking the CPU alone if it is restricted by the uncore ( like in Linpack and such ). <-- This is merely a question I'm asking, not a point I'm trying to make.'
> From everything I know and have tested, my evidence and conclusions have led me to this: The core clock is the #1 most important factor for CPU performance. Any uncore performance you can gleen will not be as large as an extra multiplier up for core. I also know that setting too high of an uncore often leads to a stifled core overclock. Therefore it makes sense to overclock core, then uncore. I picked up not major difference in performance improvements from uncore regardless of how much slower your uncore is to your core.
> 
> There is absolutely no 'bottleneck'. Bottleneck is a strong word. Bottleneck doesn't mean having a higher uncore leads to higher performance. Bottleneck would mean something closer to, until you raise your uncore, you can set you core to 50000ghz and you won't get an ounce of improvement. Or barely any improvement. This can easily be proven; simply run stock uncore. Bench 4.0ghz @ Cinebench. Bench 4.3. Bench 4.5. Bench 4.7. Bench 5.0. You will see a noticeable performance increase even though uncore has not been touched. Bottleneck disproved.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> *Either way, whether or not there's a bottleneck, increasing vRING does add stability whether you like it or not*. And for your charts, ideally, you should run the tests at least 4 times ( like on review sites ) but 10 times to be sure, and to kick out any outliers.
> 
> For reference
> 
> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?266589-The-OverClockers-BSOD-code-list
> 
> A 124 BSOD is usually related to vcore or QPI/VTT ( which for haswell, would be IMC voltage and L3 cache voltage, which is vRING )


So basically, you've ignored my post above completely. Not to mention my other post where I say there is a difference when you change the uncore. Like I said, whether the difference is practical or not, a difference is a difference. In whatever benchmark. See, when I show proof, much like you did in your charts, you just simply discount them. And then you say I'm calling out your testing methods in YOUR thread. I don't mind your benchmarks at all. I do believe uncore is app-dependent. However, the whole basis of this was that you may need some additional vRING voltage to get your vCore stable if you get something similar to a 124 BSOD.

Also, just as an example, having a super high CPU speed with stock uncore to me, is like having a C63 AMG Black. There's so much power, but if it can't be transferred to the wheels which can grip the road ( or better still, use AWD ) it's really just wasted spinning the wheels and not really getting anywhere.

Also, I don't particularly care about the 1:1 myth. Mostly because I've always hit much higher speeds on the CPUs and I simply couldn't clock the NB to match.

Right now I'm trying to figure out why my temperatures are so high while stressing. And I can't seem to figure out why whichever LLC I set to Extreme/Turbo increases the voltages beyond what I set it to.


----------



## Doug2507

I'll disagree with one point you're making there dude, i don't find vring to have any effect on core stability, regardless of core multi. Unless it just doesn't have an effect on my chip? I've only O/C'd the one chip so far so might be different with others? I do find 124 uncore related though and for me it's either vrin/vring/SA/IOD/IOA. ( i know others may disagree (i'll rephrase - find different for their chip) and for them 124 is vcore)

With LLC are you referring to vrin? Take a multimeter to the board and test each LLC setting. You'l find that somewhere around 80% (or what ever you're equivalent is) you'll probably be just over 1:1. Anything more will increase voltage. There's a review on the net somewhere that tested this, i've not got round to doing it myself but it's on the list of things to do.

EDIT - the point which Wiz made about uncore (which i think you are both actually agreeing on) is that it can make a minimal/insignificant difference in day to day running/gaming etc and there's no point pulling hair trying to get it higher. It does make a difference when benching but again this is minimal in the grand scheme of things but can be quite significant if chasing scores.

With my core at x50-x52 changing uncore from x43 to x49 can make a difference in some benches but i would never notice the difference in general running. Point being x43 uncore is fine for me and i'd never notice a difference increasing that when pissing about on the rig. The good thing with Haswell if the NB is already plenty fast.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug2507*
> 
> This is what i end up with whilst testing stability.....


Wait so sorry what are you stable with? interesting shots


----------



## Doug2507

Bottom one was 50x43 which was x264 stable, XTU bench, 9hr5min XTU stress stable. (haven't sorted out the folder apart from deleting a load of test shots already).

Top one is work in progress upping uncore to x44. x264 stable, xtu bench, 4hrs+ XTU stress stable. It may be perfectly fine for gaming but i've just got a 9hr rule. The stock shot was changing no voltage and upping uncore to x44. I always run this 1st before changing anything.

Bare in mind i could pass x264 with up to x47 uncore (can't remember if i checked x48). Just shows what i've been doing using x264 to do the ground work and use XTU for the next stage.

I've also got all of my x264 runs saved in another folder.


----------



## Cyro999

Ok ty, What vrin, vrin llc and ring volts is that? You're listing offsets but i have no idea what kind of volts they'd give you


----------



## Doug2507

These are x42/x43 stable.

Offsets or increase in voltage for x44 is all on top of x43 stable settings (should get most of them from the SS's, SA was +.01v iirc for x43). Vdroop 100%.

Note, the only change i made to get x43 stable was to drop SA/IOD from +.015v to +.01v. The +.015v for x42 was just a random guess/starting point as i couldn't get it stable with just vring/vrin.


----------



## Cyro999

Thanks a ton


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug2507*
> 
> I'll disagree with one point you're making there dude, i don't find vring to have any effect on core stability, regardless of core multi. Unless it just doesn't have an effect on my chip? I've only O/C'd the one chip so far so might be different with others? I do find 124 uncore related though and for me it's either vrin/vring/SA/IOD/IOA. ( i know others may disagree and for them 124 is vcore)
> 
> With LLC are you referring to vrin? Take a multimeter to the board and test each LLC setting. You'l find that somewhere around 80% (or what ever you're equivalent is) you'll probably be just over 1:1. Anything more will increase voltage. There's a review on the net somewhere that tested this, i've not got round to doing it myself but it's on the list of things to do.
> 
> EDIT - the point which Wiz made about uncore (which i think you are both actually agreeing on) is that it can make a minimal/insignificant difference in day to day running/gaming etc and there's no point pulling hair trying to get it higher. It does make a difference when benching but again this is minimal in the grand scheme of things but can be quite significant if chasing scores.
> 
> With my core at x50-x52 changing uncore from x43 to x49 can make a difference in some benches but i would never notice the difference in general running. Point being x43 uncore is fine for me and i'd never notice a difference increasing that when pissing about on the rig. The good thing with Haswell if the NB is already plenty fast.


Ah, I don't have a multimeter at home. I'm using the software readings. My VID is set to 1.132v but still goes up to 1.152v while stressing. Which, on the stock Intel cooler, really causes problems. I'm just ordering a hyper 212x since I can't find the Noctua U12S or the D14 anywhere online near me.

I'm just rearranging my table. I'll respond more after that.


----------



## Doug2507

I think that's perfectly normal. VID is always lower. HWMon is quite good at showing this with VID and IA (actual). I'll have for example 1.35v set in BIOS (VID), CPU-Z reads this (slightly under), with HWM showing 1.35vVID and 1.38vIA. Actual off the board being 1.376v.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug2507*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are x42/x43 stable.
> 
> Offsets or increase in voltage for x44 is all on top of x43 stable settings (should get most of them from the SS's, SA was +.01v iirc for x43). Vdroop 100%.
> 
> Note, the only change i made to get x43 stable was to drop SA/IOD from +.015v to +.01v. The +.015v for x42 was just a random guess/starting point as i couldn't get it stable with just vring/vrin.


I'm really not sure what to do to stabilize 4.8

Crazy unstable at load, am lucky to finish a cinebench run, 0x0101 bluescreens

just did tests @1.4vid, 2.1vrin. I don't need that much vcore i think - i've passed cinebench more consistently than this with 0.12vcore less only 100mhz down on the core

tried 1.9-2.1vrin

tried quite a few combinations of sa/iod - stuff like +0.2+0.2, +0.1+0.2, +0.05+0.2, +0.1+0.1 etc, also +0.2+0.2+0.2 on sa/iod/ioa but didn't get anything

ram @800mhz, uncore 4000 with 0.05 ring more than i use for [email protected] though i tried more and less

etcetc

I poked at a lot of stuff, it's completely beyond me how to get it remotely load stable. Getting 124's to go away is pretty easy (and i think i can guess vcores i need for it etc based on mainly that) but even with a bunch more vcore etc i can't do anything to the 101's

It just now occurs to me that changing RAM frequency changes IO voltages and maybe SA. I'm not sure entirely how or why, i actually have no way to measure them as far as i know unless i were to own a multimeter, as they can only be adjusted in offsets. Maybe that's the cause of confusion


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug2507*
> 
> I think that's perfectly normal. VID is always lower. HWMon is quite good at showing this with VID and IA (actual). I'll have for example 1.35v set in BIOS (VID), CPU-Z reads this (slightly under), with HWM showing 1.35vVID and 1.38vIA. Actual off the board being 1.376v.


Well, my issue is, I set 1.136v in BIOS, CPUZ shows the same, along with CoreTemp, but HWMon shows 1.152v at load. At this point I don't know how Gigabyte shows their LLC settings and why can I just not set 1.152v in the BIOS and not have it go higher.


----------



## Doug2507

LLC won't have an effect on vcore.

The difference between VID and Vcore is always about .02v. Why? I don't know!


----------



## Shanenanigans

Alright. Well I guess that has to be controlled. I'll do more testing when my new cooler comes in sometime next week. I think mostly by Wed or Thurs.


----------



## Cyro999

LLC isn't for vcore, that's handled by the FIVR - it's only on the VRIN, which is supplied by the motherboard


----------



## Menphisto

Can 1,65v ram damage the cpu in any way , or is it wayne?


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> LLC isn't for vcore, that's handled by the FIVR - it's only on the VRIN, which is supplied by the motherboard


Got it. So why is my vcore higher than in BIOS









After my new cooler, my next limiting factor will be my PSU. Let's see how this goes.


----------



## Doug2507

I've already told you, it sit's about +.02v regardless.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menphisto*
> 
> Can 1,65v ram damage the cpu in any way , or is it wayne?


1.65v on the RAM will not damage your CPU - mine has been running at 1.65 for well over a month so far with no issues whatsoever, along with my CPU overclock.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> Well, my issue is, I set 1.136v in BIOS, CPUZ shows the same, along with CoreTemp, but HWMon shows 1.152v at load. At this point I don't know how Gigabyte shows their LLC settings and why can I just not set 1.152v in the BIOS and not have it go higher.


The voltage is going to fluctuate a little bit (about 0.014v with my CPU). If it bothers you that much, you could set a negative offset, which would lower the voltage to the amount you set, but keep in mind that the offset affects the high and low range of the voltage spectrum....


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> Got it. So why is my vcore higher than in BIOS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After my new cooler, my next limiting factor will be my PSU. Let's see how this goes.


The integrated voltage regulator applies LLC to the Vcore internally, which causes the actual voltage to float a little above the set voltage under load. It's normal, and there is pretty much nothing you can do about it, since it is done internal to the chip.


----------



## ooostephen

Has anyone tried playing around with the 'VR Current Limit'. This is an option on Asus Z87i-Deluxe which reads, increasing it can reduce throttling when OC'n.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> So basically, you've ignored my post above completely. Not to mention my other post where I say there is a difference when you change the uncore. Like I said, whether the difference is practical or not, a difference is a difference. In whatever benchmark. See, when I show proof, much like you did in your charts, you just simply discount them. And then you say I'm calling out your testing methods in YOUR thread. I don't mind your benchmarks at all. I do believe uncore is app-dependent. However, the whole basis of this was that you may need some additional vRING voltage to get your vCore stable if you get something similar to a 124 BSOD.
> 
> Also, just as an example, having a super high CPU speed with stock uncore to me, is like having a C63 AMG Black. There's so much power, but if it can't be transferred to the wheels which can grip the road ( or better still, use AWD ) it's really just wasted spinning the wheels and not really getting anywhere.
> 
> Also, I don't particularly care about the 1:1 myth. Mostly because I've always hit much higher speeds on the CPUs and I simply couldn't clock the NB to match.
> 
> Right now I'm trying to figure out why my temperatures are so high while stressing. And I can't seem to figure out why whichever LLC I set to Extreme/Turbo increases the voltages beyond what I set it to.


One post you said there would be a bottleneck. I disagree with that post. Posting another post where you seem less sure doesn't take away from the original post.

There is not practical usage difference. My own benchmark showed a difference, albeit a small one. (If you actually payed attention you should already known that)

124 can be vring but it can also be vcore.

There is nothing wrong with the testing methods on my thread. You go on and on about my testing when you pick a guy who did one quick test with prime when it supports your opnion. Is that hypocrisy? And what exactly is wrong with my testing method? If my choice of benchmarks are OK, then what? They way I run it? The way I count time?

Until you've got NEW evidence, either where you prove my results are wrong, or where you prove it provides a boost in some real world application, making another 500 posts where you continue to repeat 'I'm ignoring your benchmarks' won't change anything. That's what we called spam. I too, can say you ignore my posts by spinning your words a bit. That's not going to get us anywhere.

Do you get CPUs to run SuperPi on your spare time? If so and the difference there is large enough for your taste, be my guest. Why is this sentence ignoring you? I'm stating exactly what your benchmarks show. If you think I'm ignoring it's because you know nobody does that.

By contrast, you can make all the analogies about wheels you want but it's completely without evidence, only guesses backed up by nothing. I have evidence. If you think, that raising Core speed will not increase speed one bit if uncore is at stock, you are WRONG.

WRONG.

That's what a bottleneck would entail. Even if it's not a bottleneck and it just affects performance by quite a bit, this should stall all Cinebench, chess, etc etc performance, am I right? Cl;early this is NOT the case. I am not the only one who has done this kind of test either.

So let's just make it real simple: In this thread if you want your claims about Uncore being important to be taken seriously, post more benchmarks for us to see rather than post more accusations of me ignoring you.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> The integrated voltage regulator applies LLC to the Vcore internally, which causes the actual voltage to float a little above the set voltage under load. It's normal, and there is pretty much nothing you can do about it, since it is done internal to the chip.


This has already been explained in the guide, where I recommended Hwinfo NOT CPUZ, Shenanigans.

Why you need other people to repeat what the original thread said is interesting to me.


----------



## Scotty Mac

Hey, I'm curious.. Do these multiple bsod's have an affect on the hard drive? All of a sudden, my 1tb drive isn't showing up. Not even in bios. Since the overclocking began, he's multiple bsods, but does this actually damage anything? My system has been "repaired" numerous times for these bsods. I look at it earlier and the first thing I see is a window saying back up the drive cuz it may be damaged or something like that. Now my drive isn't showing up. I tried to back it up, and that failed to complete.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty Mac*
> 
> Hey, I'm curious.. Do these multiple bsod's have an affect on the hard drive? All of a sudden, my 1tb drive isn't showing up. Not even in bios. Since the overclocking began, he's multiple bsods, but does this actually damage anything? My system has been "repaired" numerous times for these bsods. I look at it earlier and the first thing I see is a window saying back up the drive cuz it may be damaged or something like that. Now my drive isn't showing up. I tried to back it up, and that failed to complete.


Can you test the drive on some other computer to make sure the drive is working? So far I've had one guy say too many Bsods caused his computer to bsod more often on his overclocks, but no reports of a drive going missing. He said he was fixed by a reformat. But that would is an OS problem.


----------



## Scotty Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Can you test the drive on some other computer to make sure the drive is working? So far I've had one guy say too many Bsods caused his computer to bsod more often on his overclocks, but no reports of a drive going missing. He said he was fixed by a reformat. But that would is an OS problem.


Yeah I still have my old custom build. I haven't tried yet. I guess I'll have to try that later too. Sheesh... Honestly.. I don't know why I didn't think of that first. Looks like I need to think before I ask questions lol.


----------



## Scotty Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> One post you said there would be a bottleneck. I disagree with that post. Posting another post where you seem less sure doesn't take away from the original post.
> There is not practical usage difference. My own benchmark showed a difference, albeit a small one. (If you actually payed attention you should already known that)
> 
> 124 can be vring but it can also be vcore.
> There is nothing wrong with the testing methods on my thread. You go on and on about my testing when you pick a guy who did one quick test with prime when it supports your opnion. Is that hypocrisy? And what exactly is wrong with my testing method? If my choice of benchmarks are OK, then what? They way I run it? The way I count time?
> 
> Until you've got NEW evidence, either where you prove my results are wrong, or where you prove it provides a boost in some real world application, making another 500 posts where you continue to repeat 'I'm ignoring your benchmarks' won't change anything. That's what we called spam. I too, can say you ignore my posts by spinning your words a bit. That's not going to get us anywhere.
> 
> Do you get CPUs to run SuperPi on your spare time? If so and the difference there is large enough for your taste, be my guest. Why is this sentence ignoring you? I'm stating exactly what your benchmarks show. If you think I'm ignoring it's because you know nobody does that.
> 
> By contrast, you can make all the analogies about wheels you want but it's completely without evidence, only guesses backed up by nothing. I have evidence. If you think, that raising Core speed will not increase speed one bit if uncore is at stock, you are WRONG.
> WRONG.
> That's what a bottleneck would entail. Even if it's not a bottleneck and it just affects performance by quite a bit, this should stall all Cinebench, chess, etc etc performance, am I right? Cl;early this is NOT the case. I am not the only one who has done this kind of test either.
> 
> So let's just make it real simple: In this thread if you want your claims about Uncore being important to be taken seriously, post more benchmarks for us to see rather than post more accusations of me ignoring you.
> This has already been explained in the guide, where I recommended Hwinfo NOT CPUZ, Shenanigans.
> Why you need other people to repeat what the original thread said is interesting to me.


Hey. I discovered something this morning. When I had my uncore voltage set to "adaptive" it was running fine. (Stock uncore multi). When I changed it to "auto" I got bsod right after boot up. Still stock uncore. Looks like I have some more homework to do tonight lol.


----------



## t0tum

Whole discussions on uncore, i have this to add:
you will not notice any difference in performance such as gaming, encoding or even rendering. Nothing outputs such power as synthetics where CPU gets pushed to the above normal limits, and only there the difference can be observed. Example: x264 benchmark uses 40 watts less than latest Linx (on my 44x profile). Cinebench even less! I dont even think that every aspect of cpu gets pushed in such light applications.

In prime 2.81 or linx on the other hand uncore matters. In linpack is 3 gflops an average for 100MH clock, i observed a 7+ gflops win going from 36x to 44x uncore on the same clock and thats alot in AVX terms! Uncore voltages are even more important in synthetics. I can undervolt uncore by 0.05v and run x264 and game all day long, but then i start prime 2.81 i fail lots of fft's above 500k.

If anyone want to see the real difference in uncore run native linpack: http://software.intel.com/en-us/articles/intel-math-kernel-library-linpack-download
Linx interface can produce inaccurate gflops due to kernel times.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t0tum*
> 
> Whole discussions on uncore, i have this to add:
> you will not notice any difference in performance such as gaming, encoding or even rendering. Nothing outputs such power as synthetics where CPU gets pushed to the above normal limits, and only there the difference can be observed. Example: x264 benchmark uses 40 watts less than latest Linx (on my 44x profile). Cinebench even less! I dont even think that every aspect of cpu gets pushed in such light applications.
> 
> In prime 2.81 or linx on the other hand uncore matters. In linpack is 3 gflops an average for 100MH clock, i observed a 7+ gflops win going from 36x to 44x uncore on the same clock and thats alot in AVX terms! Uncore voltages are even more important in synthetics. I can undervolt uncore by 0.05v and run x264 and game all day long, but then i start prime 2.81 i fail lots of fft's above 500k.
> 
> If anyone want to see the real difference in uncore run native linpack: http://software.intel.com/en-us/articles/intel-math-kernel-library-linpack-download
> Linx interface can produce inaccurate gflops due to kernel times.


I'm skipping Linx altogether.

Alright Shinenagans.

I'm running tests to back up my claims. I will be doing each type of tests 5 times per setting, SuperPi 8m, Chess 5m (Houdini 3 9mb hash, starting position), Cinebench, Enemy Territory (CPU bottlenecked game, more info on that later). I might do more but this takes a long time. Sit tight, be back in 24 hours.

Chess is a very CPU sensitive test and I know it pretty well. Simply opening Foobar while benching will disturb the result. Enemy Territory is actually BOTTLENECKED because the GPU is sitting there at like 5-10% usage while the CPU is yelling MAYDAY MAYDAY and tripling the GPU power won't increase FPS by tiny bit.

EDIT:

Oh yeah, and x264... A nonsynthetic CPU stress test which replicates rendering.


----------



## Cyro999

x264 is a video encoder

The best one right now general purpose i believe. To be clear again i originally mentioned it because i was trying to actually use it for encoding fraps videos to my specifications and for livestreaming (OBS, xsplit, basically every good stream client i am aware of uses x264 to live encode) and it was destroying my overclocks, i could pass linpack without avx at 4.7 @1.29vcore, but needed like 0.03v more for x264 to run decently at all (and that was much much closer to 24/7 operation with no issues or wheas)


----------



## BoredErica

Rendering encoding, I get those two mixed up.


----------



## BoredErica

Tests are not done but I can tell you right now, going from 4.2 to 3.4 uncore on average so far decreased performance by an average of 1% in benchmarks. Which to your credit is more than I estimated. So 800mhz = 1% difference.

Bear in mind Shinanegans, that my stance was, don't expect noticeable improvements in real world applications with uncore overclocks. On the other hand I ackowledge that an overclock of uncore when taken to the extreme can make a notcieable difference... if you record the Cinebench score and compare it side by side. But what if I render two identical videos, one with OC uncore, one with uncore at 3.4? I won't realize OCed uncore is 1% faster without looking at the timer.

Also don't forget, Haswell autoOCs from 3.4 to 3.8ghz. That means my current setting is actually LOWER than "stock". So to see how much of a diference uncore OC makes, you have to divide that number by 2. (3.8 vs 4.2). Oh yeah, and I always recognized some people care about such minute changes in uncore. Therefore I added it as a step AFTER OCing core clock. You can easily get Uncore to 4.0 without any Vring change most of the time. But chasing higher uncore OCs? After 4.0? After 4.2? Higher Vring, may not be safe, for an OC of what, 200mhz? You'd have to take 1% and divide the performance change on average by 4. So that's 0.25%.

Right.

Oh yea, and Enemy Territory is a CPU bottlenecked game. Although it picked up almost 1% performance increase, note that the minimum FPS increased as I decreased uncore to stock. That and the narrow margin of victory shows there is a decently sizable margin of error, and that the performance change may be inside that margin. What happens when we take this to BF3, for example? Or Skyrim? Which are not walking CPU benchmarks like the other tests are.

Cinebench shows increase in performance of 0.0086% with 800mhz increase. That's 0.001% increase per 100mhz uncore increase. On a CPU benchmark.

Superpi picks up 1% change IIRC.

More data to come...


----------



## Scotty Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Can you test the drive on some other computer to make sure the drive is working? So far I've had one guy say too many Bsods caused his computer to bsod more often on his overclocks, but no reports of a drive going missing. He said he was fixed by a reformat. But that would is an OS problem.


Well, I believe it's official. Hard drive dead. I booted up old build, cleaned and updated it (haven't turned it on in a month). Hooked up my 2 month old hard drive and what ya know. System ran the usual test then Error code 75 on the mobo. There is no OS on that drive, took drive back out, system booted up fine. Turned on current build with just the SSD, works perfectly. Actually seems faster now too. So other than using it in 2 different systems and doesn't work on either, has to be corrupt severely or dead. I don't know of any other way to trouble shoot it. Looks like I'll get getting another hdd. Another $75 down the drain.


----------



## Gero2013

Oha I just got a BSOD with Bluescreen BCCode 124 whilst playing BF4
any idea what that could be?

I'm overclocked to 46x / 1.26vCore / 1.15vRing / 1.8VRIN
x264 passed, prime ran like for 3:52...


----------



## ooostephen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gero2013*
> 
> Oha I just got a BSOD with Bluescreen BCCode 124 whilst playing BF4
> any idea what that could be?
> 
> I'm overclocked to 46x / 1.26vCore / 1.15vRing / 1.8VRIN
> x264 passed, prime ran like for 3:52...


what's your cache multiplier at? I've been wrestling with that one for a while now.


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ooostephen*
> 
> what's your cache multiplier at? I've been wrestling with that one for a while now.


That should be good for min x40.


----------



## Gero2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ooostephen*
> 
> what's your cache multiplier at? I've been wrestling with that one for a while now.


you mean uncore?
It's at stock (35x)


----------



## error-id10t

I know there were comments saying BF4 was broken and it's got issues, no doubt. But there are enough people saying that their x264 stable clocks aren't stable in BF4 IMO.

Then there's also the difference in how the game falls over. When I'm stable, the executable might die, the screen might go black, GPU driver falling over; it won't just hard-lock. Anyhow, I'm back to trying x44 Multi now but kept cache @ x43 instead of x44 (I know that's missing specifics but it's the same settings as x264 stable x44/x44 which failed in BF4 but now with x43 cache).


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> I know there were comments saying BF4 was broken and it's got issues, no doubt. But there are enough people saying that their x264 stable clocks aren't stable in BF4 IMO.
> 
> Then there's also the difference in how the game falls over. When I'm stable, the executable might die, the screen might go black, GPU driver falling over; it won't just hard-lock. Anyhow, I'm back to trying x44 Multi now but kept cache @ x43 instead of x44 (I know that's missing specifics but it's the same settings as x264 stable x44/x44 which failed in BF4 but now with x43 cache).


I've passed x264, crashed in BF4 and then went and played BF3 for hours. It's a buggy mess. Granted, some people might have actual stability problems. My suggestion is go play an intense game that has been out for awhile to see if you're game stable.


----------



## ooostephen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gero2013*
> 
> you mean uncore?
> It's at stock (35x)


Ah, right, uncore is the correct term. I'm using Asus jargon. 35x seems low. This whole Haswell thing has me cursing a lot. Stable one moment, crashing the next...ugh!


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> I know there were comments saying BF4 was broken and it's got issues, no doubt. But there are enough people saying that their x264 stable clocks aren't stable in BF4 IMO.
> 
> Then there's also the difference in how the game falls over. When I'm stable, the executable might die, the screen might go black, GPU driver falling over; it won't just hard-lock. Anyhow, I'm back to trying x44 Multi now but kept cache @ x43 instead of x44 (I know that's missing specifics but it's the same settings as x264 stable x44/x44 which failed in BF4 but now with x43 cache).


There's no way at all to know for sure whether it's the OC failure or the game failing. It's kind of a coincidence for the game the x264 passed setting to only fail at BF4 so far. Until it's proven to crash on BF3 or some other game, then no, I'm discounting reports of BF4 crashing. (See my reply right after the quote under this). On top of that, the original x264 crash comment was about uncore OC, so even if it were true it'd hold x264 as a bad uncore stress. But I took off that line from my guide because it's not proven.

BF3 is still no slouch. I forgot who crashed with uncore OC, but try BF3, same settings, and report back please.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I've passed x264, crashed in BF4 and then went and played BF3 for hours. It's a buggy mess. Granted, some people might have actual stability problems. My suggestion is go play an intense game that has been out for awhile to see if you're game stable.


Agreed. I was watching BF4 tournament and in the comments people are like 'Wow, look they didn't crash!'... So yeah, use BF3 or something. BF3 is a great test, and you could've gotten it for super cheap at the Humble Bundle.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ooostephen*
> 
> Ah, right, uncore is the correct term. I'm using Asus jargon. 35x seems low. This whole Haswell thing has me cursing a lot. Stable one moment, crashing the next...ugh!


Well oostephen, ring bus/uncore are the names people typically use. Cache ratio not as often used.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty Mac*
> 
> Well, I believe it's official. Hard drive dead. I booted up old build, cleaned and updated it (haven't turned it on in a month). Hooked up my 2 month old hard drive and what ya know. System ran the usual test then Error code 75 on the mobo. There is no OS on that drive, took drive back out, system booted up fine. Turned on current build with just the SSD, works perfectly. Actually seems faster now too. So other than using it in 2 different systems and doesn't work on either, has to be corrupt severely or dead. I don't know of any other way to trouble shoot it. Looks like I'll get getting another hdd. Another $75 down the drain.


Sorry to hear that Mac.


----------



## Scotty Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I've passed x264, crashed in BF4 and then went and played BF3 for hours. It's a buggy mess. Granted, some people might have actual stability problems. My suggestion is go play an intense game that has been out for awhile to see if you're game stable.


Diablo 3 seems to be a good indicator for me. Especially on the GPU. I'm about to try it with my lowered core voltage with 4.2ghz multi. I know it's not a big deal to many of you.. But since I'm a noob to haswell oc, it is to me


----------



## error-id10t

Nah.. BF3 is for old folks







Anyway, I did find stability. All BSOD were 124 (again, still have not seen one 101).

x264 is x44/x44 @ 1.265v and 1.23v.
BF4 is x44/x43 @ 1.28v and 1.21v.

It's possible that after the game matures, it's more "stable" at lower volts but for now that's what I need compared to x264.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I'm skipping Linx altogether.
> 
> Alright Shinenagans.
> I'm running tests to back up my claims. I will be doing each type of tests 5 times per setting, SuperPi 8m, Chess 5m (Houdini 3 9mb hash, starting position), Cinebench, Enemy Territory (CPU bottlenecked game, more info on that later). I might do more but this takes a long time. Sit tight, be back in 24 hours.
> 
> Chess is a very CPU sensitive test and I know it pretty well. Simply opening Foobar while benching will disturb the result. Enemy Territory is actually BOTTLENECKED because the GPU is sitting there at like 5-10% usage while the CPU is yelling MAYDAY MAYDAY and tripling the GPU power won't increase FPS by tiny bit.
> 
> EDIT:
> Oh yeah, and x264... A nonsynthetic CPU stress test which replicates rendering.


See, you don't really have to waste your time if you feel that it isn't going to show that much of a difference. You're hanging on to a post which was trying to explain a different point ( relating to timing errors and BSODs ). Also, this discussion started originally with me saying that the vRING needs to be increased a bit ( when increasing core voltage doesn't do jack ) in order to get stability.

If you want to run your benches and show your .0085% difference, then it's up to you. But if you're going to take the time out to do it for the benefit of everyone here ( which I'm sure is the reason you're doing it, in addition to showing me that it results in a .000001% difference ), include linpack and such please.

Also, when I left my uncore at stock, it would go up to 3.8Ghz but setting it to 3.3 or 3.5 should give you different results from 4.2Ghz uncore.


----------



## Gero2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> There's no way at all to know for sure whether it's the OC failure or the game failing. It's kind of a coincidence for the game the x264 passed setting to only fail at BF4 so far. Until it's proven to crash on BF3 or some other game, then no, I'm discounting reports of BF4 crashing. (See my reply right after the quote under this). On top of that, the original x264 crash comment was about uncore OC, so even if it were true it'd hold x264 as a bad uncore stress. But I took off that line from my guide because it's not proven.
> 
> BF3 is still no slouch. I forgot who crashed with uncore OC, but try BF3, same settings, and report back please.


This crash was different from the others, normally just the game crashes but this time it actually BSODed...

But I see your point too it could STILL be connected to the game not the OC...

I'll just not make any assumptions for now then and wait and see whether this issue occurs and report back


----------



## soulbytes

Any one got another bench test on this chip L313B329 ? this one is quite good.. hope to find this chip near me.

*"Originally Posted by Javier. View Post
4770K 5Ghz 1.25v bios stable IntelBurnTest Watercooler Link http://imageshack.us/a/img833/9091/mx92.jpg

Batch: L313B329"*

Here is my haswell 4770k L312B534 Batch number.

Patriot Viper 3 2133 11-11-11-30 @ 2400 11-12-12-30

Stable @ 4.6ghz/4.4ghz cache with 1.35v , Pass aida stress test i stop it at 2 hours 40 minutes. Pass Cinebech, pass 3dmark fire strike and pass cpumark 7.

This Chip can reach 4.8ghz * 1.4v but not stable at all in all test i try (cinebench,aida,linx), i never test go beyond 1.4v because of my cooling limitation only use corsair H50.







Cheers


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> See, you don't really have to waste your time if you feel that it isn't going to show that much of a difference. You're hanging on to a post which was trying to explain a different point ( relating to timing errors and BSODs ). Also, this discussion started originally with me saying that the vRING needs to be increased a bit ( when increasing core voltage doesn't do jack ) in order to get stability.
> 
> If you want to run your benches and show your .0085% difference, then it's up to you. But if you're going to take the time out to do it for the benefit of everyone here ( which I'm sure is the reason you're doing it, in addition to showing me that it results in a .000001% difference ), include linpack and such please.
> 
> Also, when I left my uncore at stock, it would go up to 3.8Ghz but setting it to 3.3 or 3.5 should give you different results from 4.2Ghz uncore.


'See, you don't really have to waste your time if you feel that it isn't going to show that much of a difference.'

Irrelevent.

'You're hanging on to a post which was trying to explain a different point ( relating to timing errors and BSODs ). '

Irrelevent.

'Also, this discussion started originally with me saying that the vRING needs to be increased a bit ( when increasing core voltage doesn't do jack ) in order to get stability.'

Irrelevent.

'If you want to run your benches and show your .0085% difference, then it's up to you.'

Irrelevent. Of COURSE it's up to me.

'But if you're going to take the time out to do it for the benefit of everyone here ( which I'm sure is the reason you're doing it, in addition to showing me that it results in a .000001% difference ), include linpack and such please.'

I'm not including Linpack because 1) it's too hot and I'd have to lower my multiplier and you'd start screaming about how my multiplier is now that much closer to my uncore. You said Superpi is fine, so I friggin did superpi.

Dude. YOU said there will be significant observable changes.

Why are you so caught up on one detail? I shouldn't even have to do stupid Superpi to prove your stupid point. I'm about to completely blow up your unfounded claim on uncore. When you realize I won't leave your uncore performance claim unchallenged, you ask for proof without reading my first thread. Then I tell you to, you randomly say my charts didn't have enough tests without knowing how many times I've done the tests. THEN you turn around and pick ONE GUY who did ONE TEST, ONCE for THIRTEY SECONDS and use THAT as your backup for your other point. Then you talk about outliers. There were no outliers. If there was an outlier that favored higher uncore you think you'd be all up on outliers? No.

Now I've picked SuperPi you're STILL whining and complaining. I can't give you the moon. Exactly how the hell Superpi Is going to affect gaming or encoding performance is well, beyond me because it's not. I swear, if I did Linpack you'll find some OTHER point to crap on. The fact of the matter is, you hate being wrong and you'll try everything, from picking bad evidence, to switching the subject like the first half of the post, to picking useless tests, to try to disprove me.

BTW, Superpi has the higher uncore with LESS of a lead than chess! See where your own benchmark gets you?

'Also, when I left my uncore at stock, it would go up to 3.8Ghz but setting it to 3.3 or 3.5 should give you different results from 4.2Ghz uncore.'

That's the point!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11111

I'm exaggerating your claim about uncore causing a difference! I'm DOUBLING the performance change FOR YOU! FOR FREE!

AND YOU'RE STILL COMPLAINING!

Oh riiiiiiight. I thought Superpi was your go-to benchmark for... oh right, now I've tested it and I can demonstrate the performance is 1%, all of a sudden superpi is a crappy stress test! As with every single benchmark I will now use! And YOU complain to ME about me not accepting YOUR chosen benchmarks! Not only do you not care about real world performance, you now stop caring about all synthetic benchmarks performance from Cinebench to Superpi. Seriously, people will do everything to try to convince themselves they are right. Where is my bottleneck?!


----------



## OutlawII

Watching this thread closely ! Will be overclocking next weekend:thumb: Any pointers on where to start would be great!


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutlawII*
> 
> Watching this thread closely ! Will be overclocking next weekend:thumb: Any pointers on where to start would be great!


The OP.


----------



## BoredErica

So let's recap:

With Uncore 800mhz under core, we see a:

Loss of 0.75% in chess.

Loss of 0.2% in multiplayer BF3

Win of 0.5% in BF3 Campaign (BTW the BF4 is actually BF3, typo.)

Loss of 0.82% in Cinebench.

Loss of 0.6% in x264 Bench

Loss of 0.39% in SuperPi

Loss of 1.2% in Enemy Territory

Win of 1.27% in Runescape

Win of 1% in Oblivion

Win of 8.72% in Oblivion

Testing method:

Chess: Houdini 3, 9mb hash, starting position.

BF3 Multi: 64 player, crowded server, regular gameplay for entire round (BTW, during second round where I test x42 uncore, a few people left and I camped a little more. Just saying.)

BF3 Campaign: Second misson, following scripted NPC movement.

Enemy Territory: 30 vs 30, Fueldump.

Runescape: GE, World 3. Capturing FPS will stationary. Max detail, non HTML5. x4 AA Bloom enabled. (It seems to use CPU to do AA)

Oblivion 1: Walk out in the wild, through Oblivion gate, to town gate.

Oblivion 2: NPC combat in Imperial City. Several guards/NPC vs Umbra. Spawn 50 player copies and begin combat once Umbra dies.

Can you even call this a clear lead? No. If so, barely. Let me take out the outlier. That's a win on average of 0.132%. For DOUBLE the uncore difference. In reality a stock uncore is x38. That makes the average win to be half of 0.132%. Aka 0.066%.

Awesome!

You've proven that by overclocking uncore from stock we can expect an increase of 0.066% in performance once I take out the outlier!

I never said 'don't OC uncore', I just said 'don't expect noticeable real world results'.

If 800mhz drop = 0.132% loss in performance, than 100mhz of uncore drop = 0.0165% decrease in performance. Also note that the tests favors uncore as most of my benchmarks are CPU benchmarks solely. Superpi? Chess? Cinebench? Bf3 which we know uses lots of CPU, on a 64 player server? Superpi? X264? Enemy Territory, CPU bottleneck? Runescape, single thread CPU bottleneck? Oblivion, single threaded CPU bottleneck? I can't make it any easier for you. Had I tried Crysis or something like that...

Oh, and let's just say, a win of 0.132% is within margin of error.

I used to say and still sat a change in performance of 3% is barely noticeable if it is ( that's like a core multipier increased by 1 ), but here we're dealing with numbers like 0.066%. Let's suppose I'm at 60 FPS. And I get 0.066% in performance. Do you know what FPS boost you'd get? 0.0396 FPS. Good luck seeing a FPS difference there. When we review GPUs sometimes we see a FPS difference of 5-10%. Compare that to 0.066%. That's not even 0.1%.

Let's be generous and say +1 core multiplier = 2% increase in performance in these benchmarks, instead of 3%. That makes +1 uncore impact by THREE TIMES that of of overclocking your uncore (more specifically, from 3.8 -> 4.2) entirely. That also makes +1 core about 12 times larger impact than +1 uncore.

If you think my benchmarks are unfair, then you're certified delusional. I purposefully picked CPU dependent workloads. The only thing I didn't run was Linpack to prevent thermal overload (and I tried it, and yes, CPU meltdown). If you think the omitting of ONE benchmark destroys the credibility of the chart, you're also delusional. There are 3 possibilities if I included Linpack:

1) Higher uncore DESTROYS lower uncore. It's an outlier. THROWN OUT like the Oblivion result.

2) Higher uncore is slightly faster than lower uncore. Difference too small. Result still stands.

3) Higher uncore is slower than lower uncore. You cry foul.

Of course there is a reason why you cling onto Linpack like a lifeboat, because it's the one bench I'm not doing. Superpi stopped mattering when I started using it. Outliers stopped mattering when you realize it can only benefit your point. More tests stopped mattering when I'm doing it. But the irony is, no matter what result I get, my final result STILL STANDS. And if you think Linpack represents real world performance, you are also delusional.

You can't have it both ways. Either I keep all outliers or I remove them. Assuming Linpack would be an outlier. Assuming.

Your arguments make no sense and you flip flop around your position after I prove each point to be false.

So please.

Just stop.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulbytes*
> 
> Any one got another bench test on this chip L313B329 ? this one is quite good.. hope to find this chip near me.
> 
> *"Originally Posted by Javier. View Post
> 4770K 5Ghz 1.25v bios stable IntelBurnTest Watercooler Link http://imageshack.us/a/img833/9091/mx92.jpg
> 
> Batch: L313B329"*
> 
> Here is my haswell 4770k L312B534 Batch number.
> 
> Patriot Viper 3 2133 11-11-11-30 @ 2400 11-12-12-30
> 
> Stable @ 4.6ghz/4.4ghz cache with 1.35v , Pass aida stress test i stop it at 2 hours 40 minutes. Pass Cinebech, pass 3dmark fire strike and pass cpumark 7.
> 
> This Chip can reach 4.8ghz * 1.4v but not stable at all in all test i try (cinebench,aida,linx), i never test go beyond 1.4v because of my cooling limitation only use corsair H50.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> Hey, if you've reached your final or close to final overclock can you please fill out the form on the first page? Thanks.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gero2013*
> 
> Ah ok, thanks,
> 
> well I guess the question is, is there a way to test stability for day to day use quickly?
> 
> I mean I run P95 first, often it BSODs after 30s. So that's a quick test.
> Then IBT on Very High fails even when x264 passes so that's another quick test (5min)
> 
> The whole point being to rule out states where eventually, for example, after 30mins Prime95 will fail.
> Gero:
> What are the results of your stability test? You've only done one.


----------



## filphil

Question for you guys. How do you set your fan profiles when you stress test for stability? Is it acceptable to set all fans at 100% fan speed simply for stress testing since it puts it at a mostly unrealistic load and tune the fans for normal operating temps under 80C after?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *filphil*
> 
> Question for you guys. How do you set your fan profiles when you stress test for stability? Is it acceptable to set all fans at 100% fan speed simply for stress testing since it puts it at a mostly unrealistic load and tune the fans for normal operating temps under 80C after?


w

I set all my fans to 100% while stress testing. And it depends on your motherboard on what you should use. For my ASUS board, I used FanXpert 2, but for my MSI board, I used SpeedFan. Also, unless you really feel the need to be prime, linx, etc stable, then go ahead,. However, x264 is more realistic on temps and allows you to overclock further if you are temp bound. Also, stability with x264 has not failed me yet. Sometimes even if I was prime95 stable, I would still BSOD in game.


----------



## filphil

I'm using Aida64 and prime95 at the moment. I may pick up x264 since I feel like using a multitude of stress testing programs would only benefit in tuning for overall stability.

I've picked up an i5 4670k and Sabertooth z87 for a really good price at my local microcenter and have managed these settings with a hyper 212 EVO:
CPU Multiplier - 45
CPU Cache Min/Max - 34/34
DRam Frequency - 1333
Vcore Voltage - 1.25v
Vcore Input Voltage - 1.8v
DRam Voltage - 1.5v


----------



## sd5f58s3d2se

if you have a 2400mhz memory kit...DO NOT run 2400mhz initially. Lower it to 1600mhz and try to see the max potential of the CPU


----------



## filphil

The stock speed of the ram I'm running is 1333mhz since that's what I have on hand. My 1600mhz kit is still in transit but it should be here at most by tuesday.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *filphil*
> 
> I'm using Aida64 and prime95 at the moment. I may pick up x264 since I feel like using a multitude of stress testing programs would only benefit in tuning for overall stability.
> 
> I've picked up an i5 4670k and Sabertooth z87 for a really good price at my local microcenter and have managed these settings with a hyper 212 EVO:
> CPU Multiplier - 45
> CPU Cache Min/Max - 34/34
> DRam Frequency - 1333
> Vcore Voltage - 1.25v
> Vcore Input Voltage - 1.8v
> DRam Voltage - 1.5v


Darkwizzie we have a rare one here. Someone actually read the guide before asking a question.... Thanks mate!







You've got a nice chip there. I'm interested to see how far you can go. Although, you will eventually need to replace your cooling solution as I wouldn't push much further than 1.25v with a EVO. Great budget cooler, but definitely not a overclocking cooler. If you'd like a suggestion or two on what one to get to move forward. I'd be happy to help, but PM me so we don't spam this thread with non-sense not related to overclocking.


----------



## filphil

The hyper 212 was given to me by a friend who moved on to one of the corsair hydro series. I'm considering bring it up a notch to the Nh-d14 or the xspc kit with d5 pump. I'm waiting on the ram to come in before I continue with the overclocking of ram modules and uncore. At the moment the temperatures are hitting mid 70's with the current stress tests so I'll keep the vcore at it's current 1.25v to leave myself with some breathing room.


----------



## jameyscott

I'd go with liquid cooler. the D14 is nice, but you can only go so far. If you plan on pushing that chip as far as you can, then liquid cooling all the way.


----------



## filphil

Yeah I'm heavily considering the xspc kit. I'll be sure to chime in again with updates on my progress on the current cooling solution. Thanks helping me out!


----------



## jameyscott

You're definitely welcome! I'm interested to know what your chip can do considering your voltages for 4.5Ghz.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> 
> 
> So let's recap:
> With Uncore 800mhz under core, we see a:
> Loss of 0.75% in chess.
> Loss of 0.2% in multiplayer BF3
> Win of 0.5% in BF3 Campaign (BTW the BF4 is actually BF3, typo.)
> Loss of 0.82% in Cinebench.
> Loss of 0.6% in x264 Bench
> Loss of 0.39% in SuperPi
> Loss of 1.2% in Enemy Territory
> Win of 1.27% in Runescape
> Win of 1% in Oblivion
> Win of 8.72% in Oblivion
> 
> Testing method:
> Chess: Houdini 3, 9mb hash, starting position.
> BF3 Multi: 64 player, crowded server, regular gameplay for entire round (BTW, during second round where I test x42 uncore, a few people left and I camped a little more. Just saying.)
> BF3 Campaign: Second misson, following scripted NPC movement.
> Enemy Territory: 30 vs 30, Fueldump.
> Runescape: GE, World 3. Capturing FPS will stationary. Max detail, non HTML5. x4 AA Bloom enabled. (It seems to use CPU to do AA)
> Oblivion 1: Walk out in the wild, through Oblivion gate, to town gate.
> Oblivion 2: NPC combat in Imperial City. Several guards/NPC vs Umbra. Spawn 50 player copies and begin combat once Umbra dies.
> 
> Can you even call this a clear lead? No. If so, barely. Let me take out the outlier. That's a win on average of 0.132%. For DOUBLE the uncore difference. In reality a stock uncore is x38. That makes the average win to be half of 0.132%. Aka 0.066%.
> 
> Awesome!
> You've proven that by overclocking uncore from stock we can expect an increase of 0.066% in performance once I take out the outlier!
> 
> I never said 'don't OC uncore', I just said 'don't expect noticeable real world results'.
> If 800mhz drop = 0.132% loss in performance, than 100mhz of uncore drop = 0.0165% decrease in performance. Also note that the tests favors uncore as most of my benchmarks are CPU benchmarks solely. Superpi? Chess? Cinebench? Bf3 which we know uses lots of CPU, on a 64 player server? Superpi? X264? Enemy Territory, CPU bottleneck? Runescape, single thread CPU bottleneck? Oblivion, single threaded CPU bottleneck? I can't make it any easier for you. Had I tried Crysis or something like that...
> 
> Oh, and let's just say, a win of 0.132% is within margin of error.
> I used to say and still sat a change in performance of 3% is barely noticeable if it is ( that's like a core multipier increased by 1 ), but here we're dealing with numbers like 0.066%. Let's suppose I'm at 60 FPS. And I get 0.066% in performance. Do you know what FPS boost you'd get? 0.0396 FPS. Good luck seeing a FPS difference there. When we review GPUs sometimes we see a FPS difference of 5-10%. Compare that to 0.066%. That's not even 0.1%.
> 
> Let's be generous and say +1 core multiplier = 2% increase in performance in these benchmarks, instead of 3%. That makes +1 uncore impact by THREE TIMES that of of overclocking your uncore (more specifically, from 3.8 -> 4.2) entirely. That also makes +1 core about 12 times larger impact than +1 uncore.
> 
> If you think my benchmarks are unfair, then you're certified *delusional*. I purposefully picked CPU dependent workloads. The only thing I didn't run was Linpack to prevent thermal overload (and I tried it, and yes, CPU meltdown). If you think the omitting of ONE benchmark destroys the credibility of the chart, you're also delusional. There are 3 possibilities if I included Linpack:
> 1) Higher uncore DESTROYS lower uncore. It's an outlier. THROWN OUT like the Oblivion result.
> 2) Higher uncore is slightly faster than lower uncore. Difference too small. Result still stands.
> 3) Higher uncore is slower than lower uncore. You cry foul.
> 
> Of course there is a reason why you cling onto Linpack like a lifeboat, because it's the one bench I'm not doing. Superpi stopped mattering when I started using it. Outliers stopped mattering when you realize it can only benefit your point. More tests stopped mattering when I'm doing it. But the irony is, no matter what result I get, my final result STILL STANDS. And if you think Linpack represents real world performance, you are also delusional.
> 
> You can't have it both ways. Either I keep all outliers or I remove them. Assuming Linpack would be an outlier. Assuming.
> Your arguments make no sense and you flip flop around your position after I prove each point to be false.
> 
> So please.
> Just stop.


Good you've wasted your time calling me delusional when was I originally said was that additional vRING was required for stability. Slick. It's not my fault you can read but not understand. *I had clearly mentioned earlier that bottleneck or not ( where your tests have shown the latter ), additional vRING would be necessary for stability if upping the vCore didn't help*. You went ahead and clung to the small bottleneck thing and went and wasted your time on it.

So basically, go back to my posts in the thread, read and think whether I'm "clinging" on to linpack and such. Also, if a particular stress test is stupid, you should probably tell reviewers and question them as to why they still use it.

As of right now, I'm done wasting my time responding to your posts about this, when you're clearly hung up on the wrong thing instead of something that would've helped people who couldn't get their setups stable. Also, if thinking calling me delusional is going to make your e-peen bigger and king of your own thread, by all means, please go ahead. Just saying, being a dick doesn't make you right; it just makes you a dick.


----------



## jameyscott




----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulbytes*
> 
> Any one got another bench test on this chip L313B329 ? this one is quite good.. hope to find this chip near me.
> 
> *"Originally Posted by Javier. View Post
> 4770K 5Ghz 1.25v bios stable IntelBurnTest Watercooler Link http://imageshack.us/a/img833/9091/mx92.jpg
> 
> Batch: L313B329"*
> 
> Here is my haswell 4770k L312B534 Batch number.
> 
> Patriot Viper 3 2133 11-11-11-30 @ 2400 11-12-12-30
> 
> Stable @ 4.6ghz/4.4ghz cache with 1.35v , Pass aida stress test i stop it at 2 hours 40 minutes. Pass Cinebech, pass 3dmark fire strike and pass cpumark 7.
> 
> This Chip can reach 4.8ghz * 1.4v but not stable at all in all test i try (cinebench,aida,linx), i never test go beyond 1.4v because of my cooling limitation only use corsair H50.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers


His shot is of IBT without avx, an older version than i was using months ago. My 4.7ghz OC is rock solid with higher gflops than him (70 i believe) by ~1.285vcore or so, though it takes ~1.33 to pass x264 consistently. It's a bad stress test (linx without avx) and he's getting worse results than me while being 300mhz up


----------



## soulbytes

Hey Darkwizzie,

ill fillout the form .. Thanks. Btw do you have any track record L313B329 ? Thanks. I just got mine.. Hopefuly i got lucky for my second build.

@cyro999

Ic .. Do you have the Same batch as him bro ? Thanks


----------



## Cyro999

Nah, mine is an L310B490, just saying that his test is not very conclusive and ibt-without-avx-stable (higher gflops than him at 4.7) was lasting a matter of minutes in the games i played (sc2, LoL), not hours


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> Good you've wasted your time calling me delusional when was I originally said was that additional vRING was required for stability. Slick. It's not my fault you can read but not understand. *I had clearly mentioned earlier that bottleneck or not ( where your tests have shown the latter ), additional vRING would be necessary for stability if upping the vCore didn't help*. You went ahead and clung to the small bottleneck thing and went and wasted your time on it.
> 
> So basically, go back to my posts in the thread, read and think whether I'm "clinging" on to linpack and such. Also, if a particular stress test is stupid, you should probably tell reviewers and question them as to why they still use it.
> 
> As of right now, I'm done wasting my time responding to your posts about this, when you're clearly hung up on the wrong thing instead of something that would've helped people who couldn't get their setups stable. Also, if thinking calling me delusional is going to make your e-peen bigger and king of your own thread, by all means, please go ahead. Just saying, being a dick doesn't make you right; it just makes you a dick.


'So basically, go back to my posts in the thread, read and think whether I'm "clinging" on to linpack and such. '

Yea I do. You went on and on about how leaving out Superpi and Linpack is a stupid move and invalidates my results. And then after I did superpi you went on about linpack. So hell yeah, I do.

'Also, if a particular stress test is stupid, you should probably tell reviewers and question them as to why they still use it.'

I did.

' *I had clearly mentioned earlier that bottleneck or not ( where your tests have shown the latter ), additional vRING would be necessary for stability if upping the vCore didn't help*. '

Read this:

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> So basically, you've ignored my post above completely. Not to mention my other post where I say there is a difference when you change the uncore. Like I said, whether the difference is practical or not, a difference is a difference. In whatever benchmark. See, when I show proof, much like you did in your charts, you just simply discount them. And then you say I'm calling out your testing methods in YOUR thread. I don't mind your benchmarks at all. I do believe uncore is app-dependent.
> 
> Also, just as an example, having a super high CPU speed with stock uncore to me, is like having a C63 AMG Black. There's so much power, but if it can't be transferred to the wheels which can grip the road ( or better still, use AWD ) it's really just wasted spinning the wheels and not really getting anywhere.
> 
> Also, I don't particularly care about the 1:1 myth. Mostly because I've always hit much higher speeds on the CPUs and I simply couldn't clock the NB to match.


Seem familiar? It should, because you said it.

But Darkwizzie, a difference is a difference! In whatever benchmark! Therefore uncore = important. Wut?

'As of right now, I'm done wasting my time responding to your posts about this, when you're clearly hung up on the wrong thing instead of something that would've helped people who couldn't get their setups stable.'

Ok, if you're done I don't expect you to quote this post in any way. I'm here to bust all myths I find. And if you're going to make bad car analogies to make uncore seem like a winner in performance, then no, best not let it slide. And if you're going to assert Vring causes higher stability with no evidence, no, that's not right. Remember how you went on about how I only ran each benchmark once, which was not true then and not true now? Well, I'm in the clear because it's not true. Ironically and hypocritically your only evidence is that of one guy who claimed a stability boost after one run.

'Also, if thinking calling me delusional is going to make your e-peen bigger and king of your own thread, by all means, please go ahead. Just saying, being a dick doesn't make you right; it just makes you a dick.'

Yes.

You're delusional on more than one account. One, for thinking you have evidence that increasing Vring will cause further stability when you have zero evidence. Two, for thinking there's a bottleneck. You can't just run into a thread and assert something is true. We can't just accept it. Same with uncore performance, same with Vring stability. Three, for thinking you have good evidence for either. You didn't even know why your CPU was drawing more power than what you set. That goes to show just how little you've played with Haswell before claiming to be righter than right.
















































































And being a dick makes one a dick? Gee thanks. I had no idea. Being wrong just makes you wrong.

This is my thread. Within the confines of the forum rules I want to shape the conversation how I want it. That starts by eliminating uncore performance myths and listing mere assertions as mere assertions, not fact.


----------



## soulbytes

Yeah .. Mine is quite faster as well on the intel burn test time than him. Btw still hopefuly that batch can run 5.0ghz on water cooling.. Finger cross.. I just got mine today.


----------



## blaze2210

Yeah, I'll be back in this thread once the bickering has stopped. These half-page responses are getting ridiculous. The moral of the story with Haswell is this: EVERY CHIP IS DIFFERENT!!! What works for one, might not work for another.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulbytes*
> 
> Hey Darkwizzie,
> 
> ill fillout the form .. Thanks. Btw do you have any track record L313B329 ? Thanks. I just got mine.. Hopefuly i got lucky for my second build.
> 
> @cyro999
> 
> Ic .. Do you have the Same batch as him bro ? Thanks


Soulbytes, all of my data is on the first page for everybody to see. If you don't see L313 on there then I don't have any info on it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *filphil*
> 
> I'm using Aida64 and prime95 at the moment. I may pick up x264 since I feel like using a multitude of stress testing programs would only benefit in tuning for overall stability.
> 
> I've picked up an i5 4670k and Sabertooth z87 for a really good price at my local microcenter and have managed these settings with a hyper 212 EVO:
> CPU Multiplier - 45
> CPU Cache Min/Max - 34/34
> DRam Frequency - 1333
> Vcore Voltage - 1.25v
> Vcore Input Voltage - 1.8v
> DRam Voltage - 1.5v


x45 at 1.25v, not bad. That's average or better. Settings look fine.

BTW if you ever run x264 overnight and crash on a normal workload (read: Non-stress test), please make it your priority to notify me. We're trying to make sure a run overnight on x264 means utter stability as far as normal usage is concerned.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Darkwizzie we have a rare one here. Someone actually read the guide before asking a question.... Thanks mate!












Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Yeah, I'll be back in this thread once the bickering has stopped. These half-page responses are getting ridiculous. The moral of the story with Haswell is this: EVERY CHIP IS DIFFERENT!!! What works for one, might not work for another.


Good news: Shenanigans promised to drop it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulbytes*
> 
> Yeah .. Mine is quite faster as well on the intel burn test time than him. Btw still hopefuly that batch can run 5.0ghz on water cooling.. Finger cross.. I just got mine today.


Well the average OC so far is 4.55ghz. So 5 is considerbly higher than 4.55. Much higher.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *filphil*
> 
> Question for you guys. How do you set your fan profiles when you stress test for stability? Is it acceptable to set all fans at 100% fan speed simply for stress testing since it puts it at a mostly unrealistic load and tune the fans for normal operating temps under 80C after?
> That's fine... if you're using a synthetic. A non-synthetic like Chess or x264 will push temps close or at the highest your CPU will get on normal operation.


----------



## BoredErica

PS:

Despite my heated posts earlier I'd still like to mention that these two things are on my agenda/watchlist:

1) To make sure that a x264 overnight run results in NO bsods in normal operation in any way due to unstable CPU overclock.

2) To falsify or verify that a Vring boost is required for higher Core multiplier despite having stock Ring bus in order to maintain or promote stability.

No seriously, if there's overwhelming evidence I have no choice but to change my mind and I appreciate it if you've got important data for either point. Data as in, evidence, not speculation. If, for the love of god, should 1 or 2 turn out to be true, then I have to swallow my pride but I'd do it knowing at the time I was sure there was no serious evidence against my beliefs.

I don't apologize the argument took place but I apologize it took place out in the thread, not in PM.


----------



## jameyscott

Well, the EK-FC terminal won't be here until mid-week. So I just added a piece of tubing between the radiators until then.. My CPU is going to love a 60MM 360 and 240 all to itself.







Let the quest to 5.0 commence! I can throw any voltage at it!!!!


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Well, the EK-FC terminal won't be here until mid-week. So I just added a piece of tubing between the radiators until then.. My CPU is going to love a 60MM 360 and 240 all to itself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let the quest to 5.0 commence! I can throw any voltage at it!!!!


What multiplier are you at right now? 3.8? At what voltage?

Doesn't seem like you're hitting a voltage wall yet from the sound of it. Call my pessimistic but I think you will soon.

Maybe I will go test 4.7 tomorrow. I'm not sure if I'm comfortable running 2.15v VCCIN 24/7 though.


----------



## jameyscott

Heck yeah! Underclocked the thing! 3.8 all the way! I'm at 4.7 right now. I'm working on 4.8, but it isn't stable yet. I've only gone up to 1.37vcore and 2.05 VRIN, so I'll be testing further once I'm completely sure there isn't a leak.


----------



## Cyro999

My CPU underclocks like a monster, maybe even below 1.05vcore for 4ghz. The highest i've been able to go absolutely unconditionally solid though is 4.6 @1.27vcore. It's a shame, because i'm on air, not delidded and my average temp on hottest core when encoding is ~65c, peaks to 70 or a degree or two over (with ht off) yet i can't seem to scale beyond. I'm missing something and would like to find out what it is

Since i didn't do this properly and am pretty confident of settings now:

Username: Cyro999
CPU Model: 4770k
Core Multiplier: 46*100, 4.6ghz
CPU VID: 1.27
Vcore: 1.284
Input Voltage: 1.85 (gigabyte, turbo llc)
Uncore Multiplier: 35 (on gigabyte so this means 8x idle, 40x load, never 35x)
Uncore Voltage: 1.2, 1.18 maybe but 1.15 doesn't work
Cooling Solution: Silver Arrow SB-E SE
Stability Test: x264 many many hours over the last months, gaming. Has been my go-to for quite a while, with a few slight tweaks
Batch Number: L310B490
Ram Speed: Sammy low volts @2400 10-12-13-31-2t right now at 104tRFC and 1.525v. Still adjusting.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Heck yeah! Underclocked the thing! 3.8 all the way! I'm at 4.7 right now. I'm working on 4.8, but it isn't stable yet. I've only gone up to 1.37vcore and 2.05 VRIN, so I'll be testing further once I'm completely sure there isn't a leak.


I wish I had more data on what Vrin is safe but as with all voltages, it's hard to get data on it. But yeah... I want to go back and find out who claimed CPU death @ 2.2v to make sure it's validated.

2.8ghz or go home!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> My CPU underclocks like a monster, maybe even below 1.05vcore for 4ghz. The highest i've been able to go absolutely unconditionally solid though is 4.6 @1.27vcore. It's a shame, because i'm on air, not delidded and my average temp on hottest core when encoding is ~65c, peaks to 70 or a degree or two over (with ht off) yet i can't seem to scale beyond. I'm missing something and would like to find out what it is


What's the highest Vrin you've picked?

One guy... forgot who... was in a somewhat similiar situation for us and he claimed doing Vrin above 2.05 was the trick. I did find out that 1.85 to 1.95 to 2.05 produced a huge change in stability from each setting. Maybe 2.15 is the missing link. Maybe that'll blow my CPU up.

...Maybe I'm a Martian.









You have been charted.


----------



## Cyro999

I'l give a shot for something like 2.2vrin @extreme llc and play again with positive AND NEGATIVE (god knows what will help at this point) offsets on the io's/sa, and also refer to the OC chart and other peoples volts and successes, but a bit later. Can't overload on stress testing and overclocking, gotta relax some and i'm playing with my gpu a little bit atm
Quote:


> You have been charted.


Thanks. Love to bring the average up


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> I'l give a shot for something like 2.2vrin @extreme llc and play again with positive AND NEGATIVE (god knows what will help at this point) offsets on the io's/sa, and also refer to the OC chart and other peoples volts and successes, but a bit later. Can't overload on stress testing and overclocking, gotta relax some and i'm playing with my gpu a little bit atm


I see what you mean.

For me real 4.6 overclocking has been missing from my life for several weeks now since we last Skyped. I played with my GPU but that's a dead end pretty easily. Past a certain core clock I get artifacts. Voltage doesn't seem to do diddlysquat.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I wish I had more data on what Vrin is safe but as with all voltages, it's hard to get data on it. But yeah... I want to go back and find out who claimed CPU death @ 2.2v to make sure it's validated.
> 2.8ghz or go home!
> 
> What's the highest Vrin you've picked?
> One guy... forgot who... was in a somewhat similiar situation for us and he claimed doing Vrin above 2.05 was the trick. I did find out that 1.85 to 1.95 to 2.05 produced a huge change in stability from each setting. Maybe 2.15 is the missing link. Maybe that'll blow my CPU up.
> 
> ...Maybe I'm a Martian.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have been charted.


I can't wait to know what is safe so I can play accordingly. I'd love to have 5.0 out of this chip, but I also have to be safe. It's such a good overclocker and I don't want to screw it up because I wanted to push further. And by the end, I will have 4670k data for you as well. Plans have changed and I decided to sell the freshly RMA'd G45 once I get it and get an ItX board. Pair it with a 280x and bam, got myself a lan party machine.

Edit: would you like all of my data for all my OCs as well? Maybe creating a new spread sheet to include voltage scaling?


----------



## Cyro999

If you've got core voltage control, what clock is that? Are your temps ok? Did you try significantly lowering the memory clock? If it's not a high OC, you might be able to push it more. For me of course, i have a 770, so i have no voltage control whatsoever which is wonderful









But as my VRAM will do like 2050 without immediate artifacts i have to put some work into running stuff like occt w/ error checking and benchmarking it to see what gives best performance


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I can't wait to know what is safe so I can play accordingly. I'd love to have 5.0 out of this chip, but I also have to be safe. It's such a good overclocker and I don't want to screw it up because I wanted to push further. And by the end, I will have 4670k data for you as well. Plans have changed and I decided to sell the freshly RMA'd G45 once I get it and get an ItX board. Pair it with a 280x and bam, got myself a lan party machine.
> 
> Edit: would you like all of my data for all my OCs as well? Maybe creating a new spread sheet to include voltage scaling?


Hmm, post them here for now. I have a hunch that CPUs with similar final OC/Vcore scale similarily.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Hmm, post them here for now. I have a hunch that CPUs with similar final OC/Vcore scale similarily.


I have to wait until I get the loop leak tested. I don't remember the voltages for 4.5 and 4.6. I'll work my way down from those, too. Just need the time of day.







Also, picture verification for all of those will take a bit.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> If you've got core voltage control, what clock is that? Are your temps ok? Did you try significantly lowering the memory clock? If it's not a high OC, you might be able to push it more. For me of course, i have a 770, so i have no voltage control whatsoever which is wonderful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But as my VRAM will do like 2050 without immediate artifacts i have to put some work into running stuff like occt w/ error checking and benchmarking it to see what gives best performance


I only get 3 options: Core clock, memory clock, "power". Core is at 1200, memory at 1600, power at stock for now. It's + or - 20% power. 7970 ghz edition. Past 1200, artifacts. Past 1600, eventually crash.


----------



## Doug2507

[email protected] 1.9vrin (vdroop auto)
[email protected]??? (never checked but a guess would be around the 1.22-1.23v mark)
[email protected] 1.9vrin (vdroop auto)
[email protected] 1.9vrin (vdroop 100%)
[email protected] 2.125vrin (vdroop 100%) (needed to increase vrin to 2.15v to help uncore)

All of these are x264/XTU Bench/XTU Stress 9hr5min stable but probably won't last long in Prime.

As for vrin, i've been up at 2.23v (BIOS) for benching with x51/x52, core around 1.4v (BIOS). If it goes up in smoke i'll let you all know! (4960X anyone?







) IIRC the guy that killed a chip with 2.2vrin was a bad de-lid with a hammer. Sure that thread is in the 1st couple of dozen in the intel cpu section.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug2507*
> 
> [email protected] 1.9vrin (vdroop auto)
> [email protected]??? (never checked but a guess would be around the 1.22-1.23v mark)
> [email protected] 1.9vrin (vdroop auto)
> [email protected] 1.9vrin (vdroop 100%)
> [email protected] 2.125vrin (vdroop 100%) (needed to increase vrin to 2.15v to help uncore)
> 
> All of these are x264/XTU Bench/XTU Stress 9hr5min stable but probably won't last long in Prime.
> 
> As for vrin, i've been up at 2.23v (BIOS) for benching with x51/x52, core around 1.4v (BIOS). If it goes up in smoke i'll let you all know! (4960X anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) IIRC the guy that killed a chip with 2.2vrin was a bad de-lid with a hammer. Sure that thread is in the 1st couple of dozen in the intel cpu section.


Well, your CPU is on drugs lol. Hard to replicate your CPU.

Really, 2.2 death from bad delid?

Hmm.... But first couple of dozen threads? o.o That's like, a lot.


----------



## Doug2507

I'll go search.









http://www.overclock.net/t/1402493/is-she-dead-4770k/30_30

I was getting two threads mixed up, there was one with a bad de-lid but wasn't the one i was thinking on. The one i linked, it got killed with 1.5vcore which was probably VID so actual would have been higher, and on a H100i. No idea why his second one died, and quickly! Two things i've made up my mind on though is a)i don't trust AIO coolers and b)i wouldn't do direct to die.

Just a little disclaimer for anyone reading the past couple of posts, in no way do i intend to run these voltages 24/7 and am using them only for benching/OC'ing. I'll more than likely turn it down to my x48 O/C for daily use with all power saving enabled. In other words, don't take it that these are safe for day to day running and remember, the only one responsible for frying a chip is yourself.


----------



## Cyro999

Belial said something about the VRIN deaths and an Asus board overvolting on VRIN. I'm not really sure what he said, or if he was right (was just said in passing)
Quote:


> I only get 3 options: Core clock, memory clock, "power". Core is at 1200, memory at 1600, power at stock for now. It's + or - 20% power.


No voltage control at all? Ouch. Maybe there's some program that has the option?

You should put power at +20%. It'll only use it if it has to do it, in situations where it would tdp-throttle your card otherwise


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Belial said something about the VRIN deaths and an Asus board overvolting on VRIN. I'm not really sure what he said, or if he was right (was just said in passing)
> No voltage control at all? Ouch. Maybe there's some program that has the option?
> 
> You should put power at +20%. It'll only use it if it has to do it, in situations where it would tdp-throttle your card otherwise


When I put 20%, I couldn't increase core clock to get better performance though.









maybe Afterburner or something but I think those are % power sliders too.

I don't know how to test the GPU power draw to know for sure if the 20% even takes effect. last I checked (which admittingly is quite a while back), HWinfo didn't measure the GPU power draw at load that well. That or I'm blind. Both are equally possible.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug2507*
> 
> I'll go search.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UR MY HERO!!!!


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> When I put 20%, I couldn't increase core clock to get better performance though.


Some cards at stock and many if you increase clocks and/or voltage will throttle below the clockspeed you set if they hit a certain arbitrary power limit, that's what the limit is for. If you're don't increase it, you're saying "i don't want this card to draw more power than a stock card under certain situations, so throttle the clocks if neccesary to stay below X watts"

You might find your 1200 core is actually like 1000-1150 in a benchmark or game that you play, because of that, which is why it's good overclocking practice to make sure, and there's not much reason not to throw a bit on the power limit for gaming


----------



## jameyscott

When did this become a graphics card thread?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Some cards at stock and many if you increase clocks and/or voltage will throttle below the clockspeed you set if they hit a certain arbitrary power limit, that's what the limit is for. If you're don't increase it, you're saying "i don't want this card to draw more power than a stock card under certain situations, so throttle the clocks if neccesary to stay below X watts"
> 
> You might find your 1200 core is actually like 1000-1150 in a benchmark or game that you play, because of that, which is why it's good overclocking practice to make sure, and there's not much reason not to throw a bit on the power limit for gaming


Interesting... I wanna test this idea with a GPU benchmark.

Look at the screenshot here though:

http://www.hardocp.com/article/2012/06/21/amd_radeon_hd_7970_ghz_edition_video_card_review/6#.UndMyPmfi3s

"Core Voltage mV", is that voltage adjust?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> When did this become a graphics card thread?


I'll test 2.15v VCCIN to make it up to you, promise.


----------



## jameyscott

Core Voltage Mv is what you want to adjust to be able to push the card further. A custom bios would also help.

Oh, you better, My feelings are hurt. If I want a graphics card thread, I'd go to the classy thread.


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> My CPU underclocks like a monster, maybe even below 1.05vcore for 4ghz. The highest i've been able to go absolutely unconditionally solid though is 4.6 @1.27vcore. It's a shame, because i'm on air, not delidded and my average temp on hottest core when encoding is ~65c, peaks to 70 or a degree or two over (with ht off) yet i can't seem to scale beyond. I'm missing something and would like to find out what it is
> 
> Since i didn't do this properly and am pretty confident of settings now:
> 
> Username: Cyro999
> CPU Model: 4770k
> Core Multiplier: 46*100, 4.6ghz
> CPU VID: 1.27
> Vcore: 1.284
> Input Voltage: 1.85 (gigabyte, turbo llc)
> Uncore Multiplier: 35 (on gigabyte so this means 8x idle, 40x load, never 35x)
> Uncore Voltage: 1.2, 1.18 maybe but 1.15 doesn't work
> Cooling Solution: Silver Arrow SB-E SE
> Stability Test: x264 many many hours over the last months, gaming. Has been my go-to for quite a while, with a few slight tweaks
> Batch Number: L310B490
> Ram Speed: Sammy low volts @2400 10-12-13-31-2t right now at 104tRFC and 1.525v. Still adjusting.


Are those the Samsung UDIMMs from last year that sold for $40 per 8 GB? That's pretty awesome if so!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> When did this become a graphics card thread?


YEA! Jamey has avatar!

What's the concensus on Thermalright's Venomous X? I bought it cause it was cheap ($45) and I LOVE the look. This is important because my case has no window.









Is it worth it to jump ship for that new single tower Noctua? Also, water cooling is out because I prefer to have only 1 case exhaust open and an H100 would require me to pop open the top and that ain't happening.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Are those the Samsung UDIMMs from last year that sold for $40 per 8 GB? That's pretty awesome if so!
> YEA! Jamey has avatar!
> 
> What's the concensus on Thermalright's Venomous X? I bought it cause it was cheap ($45) and I LOVE the look. This is important because my case has no window.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it worth it to jump ship for that new single tower Noctua? Also, water cooling is out because I prefer to have only 1 case exhaust open and an H100 would require me to pop open the top and that ain't happening.


IMO if you're going to go through the hassle of upgrading and dealing with old cooler, you better make the upgrade much better than the previous item. Noctua D14/Silver Arrow minimum or Kraken x60. But just read you can't do water cooling. At this point I'd recommend Silver Arrow for slightly better performance, D14 if you are going for a low-key, silent build.

And that heatsink looks like an Evo 212 but maybe slightly darker in color, lol.

$40 for 8gb?









I realized now I need much more ram for long chess analysis...


----------



## Prozillah

OK fellers been a while since last post - had the system running ROCK SOLID bf3 for a hours etc... BF4 on the otherhand - well I kept getting a combination of BSOD 9C's and 101's. SO - trying to find a stable point ive upped my I/O s/o by 0.3 and my vcore 0.2. havent had a time to test when I get to 3 hours constant I'll call it stable. It's on the BSOD's that are bothering my for the time being. Im also running SLI GTX 670 oc's which someone mentioned could be responsible for the 9c's so I've removed my OC on my graphics to see if that helps.

Any other findings from others will def be helpful with this...


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prozillah*
> 
> OK fellers been a while since last post - had the system running ROCK SOLID bf3 for a hours etc... BF4 on the otherhand - well I kept getting a combination of BSOD 9C's and 101's. SO - trying to find a stable point ive upped my I/O s/o by 0.3 and my vcore 0.2. havent had a time to test when I get to 3 hours constant I'll call it stable. It's on the BSOD's that are bothering my for the time being. Im also running SLI GTX 670 oc's which someone mentioned could be responsible for the 9c's so I've removed my OC on my graphics to see if that helps.
> 
> Any other findings from others will def be helpful with this...


Although BF4 has been said to be crashy, I doubt a crash would trigger Bsods, yea? So first let's assume GPU isn't the issue... I don't know GPU bsod codes. Right now my biggest lead is actually input voltage. I did some tests with stability and recoded average time til' bsod @ 4.6ghz, 1.42v Vcore. 1.85 to 1.95 to 2.05v input voltage saw big changes in stability. Which leads me to my guess: Maybe 2.15 is what I need. Safety not 100% known and stability not even 100% known. Hopefully Cyro and I will test this out, maybe you can join in on the fun.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Are those the Samsung UDIMMs from last year that sold for $40 per 8 GB? That's pretty awesome if so!


Yes they are. I could do tighter timings (96trfc, 10-11-13 on first 3 timings) but i don't have an expert understanding of RAM and i lose stability when i add voltage, so i have to lower it and fall back on timings appropriately. It seems fine at 1.525v, but i was occasionally hitting issues (hard lock ups near idle - happened a couple times a day, but never when i was at the system) at 1.55 which i was unable to explain otherwise and the few people i pm'd had no idea or didn't reply. With tighter timings before, i was priming at like 1.56-1.575v, but by 1.6v there are big issues and quick crashing at all load levels - which seemed really weird to me, considering CyGnus said i was fine @1.65v 24/7 and 1.75v for benching (and others seemed to indicate similar) but i got appropriate clocks/timings at slightly oddly low voltages and was unable to raise higher without inducing instability

I got them 8gb for £65 (which was a touch expensive, but they perform well - i did research AFTER i bought instead of before) but within 3 months their price doubled further to £120/8gb in the uk
Quote:


> Hopefully Cyro and I will test this out, maybe you can join in on the fun.


----------



## byardz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prozillah*
> 
> OK fellers been a while since last post - had the system running ROCK SOLID bf3 for a hours etc... BF4 on the otherhand - well I kept getting a combination of BSOD 9C's and 101's. SO - trying to find a stable point ive upped my I/O s/o by 0.3 and my vcore 0.2. havent had a time to test when I get to 3 hours constant I'll call it stable. It's on the BSOD's that are bothering my for the time being. Im also running SLI GTX 670 oc's which someone mentioned could be responsible for the 9c's so I've removed my OC on my graphics to see if that helps.
> 
> Any other findings from others will def be helpful with this...


Simple fix, run a stress test.

Battlefield is not indicative of future CPU usage either.


----------



## otl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Is Hwinfo the latest version?
> Their latest revision change log said it fixed some Asus issues.\
> 
> About Vrin:
> If you doubt the data I have simply test it yourself. That way you get the answers you seek.


Now I read through parts of the thread and tried to find one print screen of x264 and Hwinfo together, and that Hwinfo runs continuously throughout the test, but I could not find one. I assume this happens everyone, not just me, until otherwise proven.


----------



## t0tum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Yes they are. I could do tighter timings (96trfc, 10-11-13 on first 3 timings) but i don't have an expert understanding of RAM and i lose stability when i add voltage, so i have to lower it and fall back on timings appropriately. It seems fine at 1.525v, but i was occasionally hitting issues (hard lock ups near idle - happened a couple times a day, but never when i was at the system) at 1.55 which i was unable to explain otherwise and the few people i pm'd had no idea or didn't reply.


Sure you cant fix it with cpu voltages? Adjusting timings always lead here to adjusting vcore, SA and ring again. Btw, you can run large FFT blocks in prime 2.81 to determine if cpu and mem can play with each other, large blocks dont exceed x264 temps.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *otl*
> 
> Now I read through parts of the thread and tried to find one print screen of x264 and Hwinfo together, and that Hwinfo runs continuously throughout the test, but I could not find one. I assume this happens everyone, not just me, until otherwise proven.


?

Yes, the test runs until it's finished. Not sure what you're asking for.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *byardz*
> 
> Simple fix, run a stress test.
> 
> Battlefield is not indicative of future CPU usage either.


Ignore the troll. Did you say you were going to start your own thread?


----------



## otl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> ?
> Yes, the test runs until it's finished. Not sure what you're asking for.


I'm more interested in whether Hwinfo holds the clock all the way or not.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *otl*
> 
> I'm more interested in whether Hwinfo holding clock all the way or not.


On my system it shows the clock always holding steady. Not sure about the guy with the clock bouncing issues though.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t0tum*
> 
> Sure you cant fix it with cpu voltages? Adjusting timings always lead here to adjusting vcore, SA and ring again. Btw, you can run large FFT blocks in prime 2.81 to determine if cpu and mem can play with each other, large blocks dont exceed x264 temps.


Ok to make this clear - At the exact same CPU settings and RAM timings, i can make my system unstable by increasing VDIMM (ram voltage) from 1.525 to 1.575, even though it's 100% solid at 1.525


----------



## t0tum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Ok to make this clear - At the exact same CPU settings and RAM timings, i can make my system unstable by increasing VDIMM (ram voltage) from 1.525 to 1.575, even though it's 100% solid at 1.525


Oh, misread your original post. This suxx. You get it at stock clock too? Once i came across similar report while checking reviews of my board. Guy claimed to get stability by undervolting the ram: newegg

I dont have those dimms in particular, but have no problem overvolting mine from 1.5v XMP to 1.7v, dont think haswell should have issue with it in general.


----------



## Cyro999

Yea Haswell's fine with it can run 1.8+ but the sticks don't like it, it seems.. They seem to hit a wall around 2400c10 (i think in general) though performing pretty well, and not really go past that, i just found it odd that more voltage seems to make them really unstable in my case (though they'll benchmark at higher performing settings, system hard locks like 5-10 times a day on 1.6v and i can't stabilize notably higher performing settings on 1.525v)


----------



## BoredErica

Well, I've modified my last settings for 4.6ghz by changing Vrin from 2.05 to 2.15. It has passed 5 runs of x264 in a row. I know, not evidence of perfect stability but seems to be doing pretty well. I will run overnight x264 tonight and let you know how it goes. Suddenly 4.6ghz doesn't look THAT far away.

1.42v Vcore

1.25? 1.28? Vring

46/42

80C peak temp after 5 runs of x264.

Stable for one game of BF3.

No crashes so far.


----------



## filphil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> PS:
> Despite my heated posts earlier I'd still like to mention that these two things are on my agenda/watchlist:
> 
> 1) To make sure that a x264 overnight run results in NO bsods in normal operation in any way due to unstable CPU overclock.
> 
> 2) To falsify or verify that a Vring boost is required for higher Core multiplier despite having stock Ring bus in order to maintain or promote stability.
> 
> No seriously, if there's overwhelming evidence I have no choice but to change my mind and I appreciate it if you've got important data for either point. Data as in, evidence, not speculation. If, for the love of god, should 1 or 2 turn out to be true, then I have to swallow my pride but I'd do it knowing at the time I was sure there was no serious evidence against my beliefs.
> 
> I don't apologize the argument took place but I apologize it took place out in the thread, not in PM.


I'll be running x264 on my current overclock settings. I've just run 17hrs 14mins of aida64 no problem. Just to reiterate here are the settings that passed aida64:
CPU Multiplier - 45
CPU Cache Min/Max - 34/34
DRam Frequency - 1333
Vcore Voltage - 1.25v
Vcore Input Voltage - 1.8v
DRam Voltage - 1.5v

I've just received my 1600mhz ram and set the new frequency it 1600mhz. I'll be testing with this ram setting from now on.

I'll run x264 tonight to see it's stability and I'll update you with results.


----------



## Doug2507

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Well, I've modified my last settings for 4.6ghz by changing Vrin from 2.05 to 2.15. It has passed 5 runs of x264 in a row. I know, not evidence of perfect stability but seems to be doing pretty well. I will run overnight x264 tonight and let you know how it goes. Suddenly 4.6ghz doesn't look THAT far away.
> 
> 1.42v Vcore
> 1.25? 1.28? Vring
> 
> 46/42
> 
> 80C peak temp after 5 runs of x264.
> Stable for one game of BF3.
> No crashes so far.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *byardz*
> 
> Simple fix, run a stress test.
> 
> Battlefield is not indicative of future CPU usage either.


If that's what they're going to be doing with the PC, then its a perfect example of the future usage - more than any stress test will be.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *filphil*
> 
> I'll be running x264 on my current overclock settings. I've just run 17hrs 14mins of aida64 no problem. Just to reiterate here are the settings that passed aida64:
> CPU Multiplier - 45
> CPU Cache Min/Max - 34/34
> DRam Frequency - 1333
> Vcore Voltage - 1.25v
> Vcore Input Voltage - 1.8v
> DRam Voltage - 1.5v
> 
> I've just received my 1600mhz ram and set the new frequency it 1600mhz. I'll be testing with this ram setting from now on.
> 
> I'll run x264 tonight to see it's stability and I'll update you with results.


Excellent, looking forward to hearing your results. Since you're going to be doing the test anyways, can you do the picture verification? You know, so people feel my chart is more credible.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Yes they are. I could do tighter timings (96trfc, 10-11-13 on first 3 timings)


The 1st number you list could be your problem, 96TRFC is fairly low. I have to run mine at 120 (default I think is 170 in XMP) Lower than the 120 I start getting problems. This is my 2133MHz at 2400MHz with different timings here and there.


----------



## Cyro999

You have different RAM, and i'm not prime unstable. tRFC is fine @104 or 112 if not 96, i can prime for an hour with 7000mb ram, rounding, error checking etc, stop it, go to the bathroom, come back and PC is hard locked. It just doesn't work @1.575v, if i lower voltage it actually becomes more stable, but i have to loosen a few things slightly to be prime-solid again at lower voltage.


----------



## filphil

Doh! I should have done that for the Aida64. I didn't think of doing that.

http://valid.canardpc.com/r113hu


----------



## BoredErica

Bsod during x20 run.  9c.


----------



## jameyscott

Where's that 2.15 data you promised?


----------



## BoredErica

I crashed during x20 run bro. No can do.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I crashed during x20 run bro. No can do.


/wrist

On a side note, Darkwizzie. Are you getting Ghosts?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> /wrist
> 
> On a side note, Darkwizzie. Are you getting Ghosts?


No, not a COD type of guy. Heck, I have not even bought BF4, and if I get Ghosts I'd get BF4 first. In fact I should use this time to play Skyrim and catch up on old games I've been neglecting.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> No, not a COD type of guy. Heck, I have not even bought BF4, and if I get Ghosts I'd get BF4 first. In fact I should use this time to play Skyrim and catch up on old games I've been neglecting.


Yeah... I've got a huge game library and can't seem to get around to it. I think the next game I'll be playing through is Psyhonauts.







I've been wanting to play that game for years, but never bought it until was in a humble bundle.


----------



## BoredErica

It might be that this setting is stable enough... for general use. Keyword is "might", I want to ride it out and see what happens. 124 and 101 are bsods that have *some* descriptive power but atm 9c is still a phantom error.

I'm getting close to stability not quite there yet. Frustrating.


----------



## Ali Man

IMC has nothing to do with Core clock stability, it's the same dam thing!

Hell, C-states are pretty much the same. Just a game of VCore.


----------



## BoredErica

Okie dokie, let x264 run for a good 2 hours, it crashes again. I'm thinking if I run the current settings for Stockfish chess for overnight analysis a few nights in a row, I'd crash.

The error code was 101 this time.

Interesting.

So...

x5 x264 - Pass

x20 x264 - Fail 9c

2 deathmatches at BF3 - Pass

1 hr x264 - Pass

2hr x264 - Pass

2 hr x264 - Fail 101


----------



## jameyscott

Welcome to Haswell. XD

After testing my loop with X264 I got a x101... I've been stable with BF3 for hours. I think I jinxed myself Darkwizzie.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Welcome to Haswell. XD
> 
> After testing my loop with X264 I got a x101... I've been stable with BF3 for hours. I think I jinxed myself Darkwizzie.


Now the world will come crashing down.


----------



## Doug2507

Try reducing either vrin or vcore slightly.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug2507*
> 
> Try reducing either vrin or vcore slightly.


You talking to me or James?


----------



## Doug2507

Sorry, should be both! 101 replicated a million times for me is either too little/too much vrin or vcore. I quite often find it's too much. Just a suggestion&#8230;.


----------



## BoredErica

I got 101 anywhere from 1.85 to 2.15 Vrin, lol.


----------



## Doug2507

LOL! Ah well, thats that idea out the window!









What was your vcore range for testing that and how does your chip scale?


----------



## BoredErica

4.5 ghz 1.3v (I think, I put 1.35 to shut it up and get 110% stability)

4.4 is like 1.23v or something.

4.6 I was attempting 1.42v, I tried playing around with 1.35 and higher, anything under is just stupid and wasn't even close to getting it to work. I think in the past I narrowed it down to about 1.42v.


----------



## jameyscott

Bah! Got a 124 in Ghosts with 4.7Ghz. I'm so confused now.


----------



## BoredErica

Just tweak til' x264 runs overnight. All night overnight, that is.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just tweak til' x264 runs overnight. All night overnight, that is.


I plan on it. I just find it hilarious that it is fine for hours of BF3 and x10 passes of x264, but now I'm getting random x101s and x124s.


----------



## Doug2507

Wiz - if you get the time can you put the x45 OC through a 9hr run of XTU? If you're willing to leave it when you go to bed or something? It'll also help me decide if what i'm doing is good for stability or not!


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug2507*
> 
> Wiz - if you get the time can you put the x45 OC through a 9hr run of XTU? If you're willing to leave it when you go to bed or something? It'll also help me decide if what i'm doing is good for stability or not!


Yeah, I'll do it tonight. I think with manual voltage I can tolerate the temps without issues.


----------



## Prozillah

BF4 much more stable now since upping I/O S/O VRIN & VCORE


----------



## Doug2507

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Yeah, I'll do it tonight. I think with manual voltage I can tolerate the temps without issues.


Cool, i'll run the new scripted x264 for 20 runs (more?) and see what happens on my end with an XTU stable OC.


----------



## BoredErica

Guys:

http://hwbot.org/hardware/processor/core_i5_4670k/

HWbot reports the average OC on 4670k to be 4.578ghz. That's very close to my estimated averages!

Anybody know how HWbot works and how it verifies stability?

http://hwbot.org/hardware/processor/core_i7_4770k/

Adding both submission, average haswell OC is 4.541ghz, very, very close to my chart average.

Average Ivy OC is 4.738ghz.

Average Sandy OC is 5.08ghz.

Sandy on average OCs 7.2% better than Ivy.

Ivy on average OCs 4.3% better than Haswell.

Sandy on average OCs 12.5% better than Haswell.

Results are on air.

But how questionable is the stability?


----------



## Cyro999

4.5ghz on haswell seems easier than 4.7 on ivy (on average i think), but it seems trickier to scale past a certain point, less of the lolol 1.55vcore and now it works

I've not seen 9c's unless i was also getting 101's, will poke around with 48x today a little


----------



## Doug2507

The averages on HWBot are nothing to do with stability, well, that's not strictly true at all. It's all relevant to the stability needed for the benchmarks. i.e, those submitting Pi runs won't be as stable as those doing PCMark runs etc. Either way the majority of the higher end clocks won't be 'stable' in regards to this thread. I'm one of them! (http://hwbot.org/user/doug2507/)


----------



## BoredErica

That's what I assumed. People get enough stability to pass benchmark specified and get highest score they can. I actually benched at 4.7ghz when in fact I can't even positively get a stable 4.6. And like, 1260mhz core OC on 7970 GHZ when past 1200 I get artifacts. Fun stuff but misleading. It makes it hard to use this stuff for statistical analysis. Don't forget, you can just re-run the test until you manage to do one run without a crash. It's easily doable with an out of the world OC if you have enough patience. I think I might have been able to squeeze out 4.8ghz on Cinebench given enough insanity.

For example, if I only take the "air" OC as the average OC, does that offset the fact that people often OC without being fully stable knowingly for bench scores or unknowingly through less thorough testing?


----------



## Jason7890

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I got 101 anywhere from 1.85 to 2.15 Vrin, lol.


That was the same issue i was having while chasing 4.8.Given up for now,just so damn frustrating.Good luck though,will be following your posts waiting to see if you find the cure,I sure as hell could'nt.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jason7890*
> 
> That was the same issue i was having while chasing 4.8.Given up for now,just so damn frustrating.Good luck though,will be following your posts waiting to see if you find the cure,I sure as hell could'nt.


I'm not expecting too much at this point, but who knows, maybe one day I will get 4.6 fully stable. Or at least figure out more information on bsod codes as I crash every day for the next few decades.


----------



## Jason7890

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I'm not expecting too much at this point, but who knows, maybe one day I will get 4.6 fully stable. Or at least figure out more information on bsod codes as I crash every day for the next few decades.


Cant believe the sheer variance between chips with Haswell.My chip seems happy with a lot less volts than some yet I'm stuck at a slower speed,at the moment 4.6 seems my maximum stable,although I nearly had 4.7 at the weekend,but then got a crash in Batman-Arkham Origins,well a freeze.At least the answer to my board holding me back is null now,you and Cryo999 know what your doing but are experiencing the same thing with different boards.

I know I should be thankful for a 4.6 capable chip,but keep thinking theres more to squeeze with the volts not being high.Are you de-lidded?Thinking about it to see if it helps,even though temps are'nt an issue yet unless Prime95'ing.


----------



## Doug2507

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> That's what I assumed. People get enough stability to pass benchmark specified and get highest score they can. I actually benched at 4.7ghz when in fact I can't even positively get a stable 4.6. And like, 1260mhz core OC on 7970 GHZ when past 1200 I get artifacts. Fun stuff but misleading. It makes it hard to use this stuff for statistical analysis. Don't forget, you can just re-run the test until you manage to do one run without a crash. It's easily doable with an out of the world OC if you have enough patience. I think I might have been able to squeeze out 4.8ghz on Cinebench given enough insanity.
> 
> For example, if I only take the "air" OC as the average OC, does that offset the fact that people often OC without being fully stable knowingly for bench scores or unknowingly through less thorough testing?


I'm benching pretty much everything on x51core and x48uncore apart from XTU. Sometimes i'll get away with pushing it up to x52 on core or x49 on uncore. XTU i need to take it down to x50x48iirc and thats running 1.38vring. CB i can run x51 on core, uncore doesn't really make a difference. So basically 99.9% of benching i do is running settings higher than what i would declare stable for 24/7.

It's not really misleading if you take it for what it is, i.e, screwing the machine up high enough to get a max score, even if it takes a couple of runs to get that score, i.e, like in CB. GPU O/C is the same, FS extreme needs the clocks lower than FS, the older 3DMarks can run an even higher OC.

HWBot averages can't be taken into account in respect to this thread at all. All the high clocks won't be stable by this thread criteria and there'll be scores submitted running totally stock, even under clocked.

It is a damn sight more fun than testing for 24/7 stability though!


----------



## jameyscott

Your chip is madness.


----------



## Doug2507

Not as mad as Javier's!


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jason7890*
> 
> Cant believe the sheer variance between chips with Haswell.My chip seems happy with a lot less volts than some yet I'm stuck at a slower speed,at the moment 4.6 seems my maximum stable,although I nearly had 4.7 at the weekend,but then got a crash in Batman-Arkham Origins,well a freeze.At least the answer to my board holding me back is null now,you and Cryo999 know what your doing but are experiencing the same thing with different boards.
> 
> I know I should be thankful for a 4.6 capable chip,but keep thinking theres more to squeeze with the volts not being high.Are you de-lidded?Thinking about it to see if it helps,even though temps are'nt an issue yet unless Prime95'ing.


Not delided. I'm fine with x45, not dealing with delid issues.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug2507*
> 
> I'm benching pretty much everything on x51core and x48uncore apart from XTU. Sometimes i'll get away with pushing it up to x52 on core or x49 on uncore. XTU i need to take it down to x50x48iirc and thats running 1.38vring. CB i can run x51 on core, uncore doesn't really make a difference. So basically 99.9% of benching i do is running settings higher than what i would declare stable for 24/7.
> 
> It's not really misleading if you take it for what it is, i.e, screwing the machine up high enough to get a max score, even if it takes a couple of runs to get that score, i.e, like in CB. GPU O/C is the same, FS extreme needs the clocks lower than FS, the older 3DMarks can run an even higher OC.
> 
> HWBot averages can't be taken into account in respect to this thread at all. All the high clocks won't be stable by this thread criteria and there'll be scores submitted running totally stock, even under clocked.
> 
> It is a damn sight more fun than testing for 24/7 stability though!


Yeah.

Records are all fine and dandy but mostly useless for the purposes of this thread. I wish there was a seperate statistic for verified stable OCs but then again, that's a lot of hassle and how is THAT going to be implemented?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug2507*
> 
> Not as mad as Javier's!


Yeah well one day I'm going to get a God-Chip and it'll calculate answers before you ask for it and when OCed you'll get answers before you knew you wanted it. So the computer will spew random crap at you and you have to figure out why it's important.

On the bright side, my GPU oc is now 1200/1660 from 1200/1600. I got uhm... like 0.4-0.5 FPS boost at max detail. [email protected]@@ Now at 30.1 FPS. From 'stock' 7970 ghz, FPS on Unigine Valley @ max settings (1440p), FPS upped by 10.631%. From CPU OC I estimate chess calculating power to increase by approx 23% (roughly).


----------



## Doug2507

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Not delided. I'm fine with x45, not dealing with delid issues.
> 
> Yeah.
> Records are all fine and dandy but mostly useless for the purposes of this thread. I wish there was a seperate statistic for verified stable OCs but then again, that's a lot of hassle and how is THAT going to be implemented?


It'll never happen. Everyone has a different idea as to what is stable and if you were to create a stability testing database like HWBot for benching, nobody would take part because testing for XTU/Prime/IBT/AIDA stability sucks balls!


----------



## BoredErica

Spoke too soon, 1660 OC crashed on BF3, reverting to 1650 for now, lol.

I'ma run xtu and go to sleep.

I don't get why x264 part 2 which uses like 60-90% of CPU causes massive lags rendering the computer unusuable while testing, but XTU uses 100% but I can still surf the web. Like chess is 100%, but you can barely do anything. Prime on the other hand, can still surf the web.

Hwinfo reports CPU usage of 90s but task manager says 100%.

Somebody is high on illicit drugs.


----------



## OutlawII

Any of u guys try the ROG real bench program for testing? Seems to work pretty good used it last weekend,im at work now but if i remember right i was at 45/39 at 1.285 vcore 1600 on the memory still have lots more testing to do obviously


----------



## SgtRotty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I plan on it. I just find it hilarious that it is fine for hours of BF3 and x10 passes of x264, but now I'm getting random x101s and x124s.


Add more vring , adjusting vring volts fixed this for me


----------



## deftones5

Hi guys, today i bought 4770k and I have L314B511.What do you think about this batch?


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I don't get why x264 part 2 which uses like 60-90% of CPU causes massive lags rendering the computer unusuable while testing, but XTU uses 100% but I can still surf the web. Like chess is 100%, but you can barely do anything. Prime on the other hand, can still surf the web.


Probably running at a different priority - Prime especially is designed to run in the background all the time just soaking up spare cycles.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Spoke too soon, 1660 OC crashed on BF3, reverting to 1650 for now, lol.
> I'ma run xtu and go to sleep.
> 
> I don't get why x264 part 2 which uses like 60-90% of CPU causes massive lags rendering the computer unusuable while testing, but XTU uses 100% but I can still surf the web. Like chess is 100%, but you can barely do anything. Prime on the other hand, can still surf the web.
> 
> Hwinfo reports CPU usage of 90s but task manager says 100%.
> Somebody is high on illicit drugs.


But they are legal here, & I OC better when on them...


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SgtRotty*
> 
> Add more vring , adjusting vring volts fixed this for me


Hi,

It is true there is a possibility a 124/101 is Vring related but often we OC with uncore at stock or at a setting we know for sure Uncore is fine. Although of course it never hurts to double check.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deftones5*
> 
> Hi guys, today i bought 4770k and I have L314B511.What do you think about this batch?


As stated in the guide, batch numbers are not that important and all data I have is on the first page.

*Doug:*

Here is the stress test. I ran it for 8 hours. Note the time test started and the time shown in my clock on lower right hand corner. Max temp 73C? @ 1.35v VID w/ D14.



Like I said, my x45 setting is rock solid. Nice to see my new x42 uncore is also rock solid. I simply changed it from x41 a few days ago without changing vring.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> But they are legal here, & I OC better when on them...


They call if Coffee aka caffeine where I live.


----------



## filphil

I ran x264 for 25 runs with no issues. The temps are as high as they are because I was running on minimum fan speed on all fans. It just means I should probably pick up something more efficient than the hyper 212 evo sooner than later.



Afterwards I overclocked my 1600mhz 9-9-9-24 ram to 2133mhz 10-11-10-30 1.6v and had x264 crash AFTER 20 runs were finished. It gave bsod code 124 after idling for an hour. Does this mean I should up VCORE or should I up Dram voltage?


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *filphil*
> 
> I ran x264 for 25 runs with no issues. The temps are as high as they are because I was running on minimum fan speed on all fans. It just means I should probably pick up something more efficient than the hyper 212 evo sooner than later.
> 
> 
> 
> Afterwards I overclocked my 1600mhz 9-9-9-24 ram to 2133mhz 10-11-10-30 1.6v and had x264 crash AFTER 20 runs were finished. It gave bsod code 124 after idling for an hour. Does this mean I should up VCORE or should I up Dram voltage?


Vcore would be a good move. Some chips IMCs when OC'ed, need more VCore. My chip doesn't, it needs the same Vcore with memory at 800Mhz and at 2800Mhz.


----------



## jameyscott

Um, err, well.... Anyone gotten a x119 before? XD I was exiting Ghosts to go to desktop and got a x119 Never seen that before.

Derp, monitor related.


----------



## BoredErica

Played another 2-4 hours of BF3, no Bsod from CPU @ 4.6ghz.


----------



## fartman

why is it that when i add vring aka CPU cache voltage on my maximus VI hero as manual mode, it causes instability? i set it to 1.2 and x264 bsods within 2 loops of x264, but when i put it on auto now with stock cache multi (max cache ratio = 35) i can loop 20 runs x264 no problems?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fartman*
> 
> why is it that when i add vring aka CPU cache voltage on my maximus VI hero as manual mode, it causes instability? i set it to 1.2 and x264 bsods within 2 loops of x264, but when i put it on auto now with stock cache multi (max cache ratio = 35) i can loop 20 runs x264 no problems?


So in both cases you had stock ring bus, but if you have stock ring bus, 1.2v Vring, crash, stock ring bus, stock Vring, no crash?


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fartman*
> 
> why is it that when i add vring aka CPU cache voltage on my maximus VI hero as manual mode, it causes instability? i set it to 1.2 and x264 bsods within 2 loops of x264, but when i put it on auto now with stock cache multi (max cache ratio = 35) i can loop 20 runs x264 no problems?


Auto gives a lot more volts relative to the multiplier compared to manual. Although at x35, you shouldn't BSOD at 1.200V (manual).


----------



## fartman

yes i set max cache ratio to x35


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fartman*
> 
> yes i set max cache ratio to x35


Strange, mind retesting 1.2v to make sure?

I benchmarked Enemy Territory @ 4.6ghz now and I got 3fps boost from the 100mhz core clock bump. The fps goes up and down really quickly A LOT when I stress it with 60 bots though. FPS rapidly fluctuate from 30-75, making gameplay experience pretty crappy. Of course I don't typically play with that many bots.


----------



## mfranco702

Desperate, can't find a good clocker !!!!


----------



## BoredErica

How good is 'good'?


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfranco702*
> 
> Desperate, can't find a good clocker !!!!


You're close buddy, the 407's were actually quite decent overclockers.


----------



## Shanenanigans

I have a question for you guys. I know this is the overclocking thread and such, but is it possible for anyone to get that ultra low volt idle on their chips? I'm referring to something like the one from here -



Source - OC3D Gigabyte Z87-D3HP review.

I'm wondering if this has anything to do with the power supply, and I checked Intel's compatibility list, but nowhere do I see that it's a requirement. Can anyone test and confirm?


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> I have a question for you guys. I know this is the overclocking thread and such, but is it possible for anyone to get that ultra low volt idle on their chips? I'm referring to something like the one from here -
> 
> 
> 
> Source - OC3D Gigabyte Z87-D3HP review.
> 
> I'm wondering if this has anything to do with the power supply, and I checked Intel's compatibility list, but nowhere do I see that it's a requirement. Can anyone test and confirm?


Yep, it's certainly possible. The lowest that I've seen on mine is 0.016V and Haswell can go as low as 0.05V. If systems don't shutdown at such low idles, then their PSU seems to be fine.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> Yep, it's certainly possible. The lowest that I've seen on mine is 0.016V and Haswell can go as low as 0.05V. If systems don't shutdown at such low idles, then their PSU seems to be fine.


Ah, but my vcore doesn't seem to drop below .8v .. And I'm trying to get it that low.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> I have a question for you guys. I know this is the overclocking thread and such, but is it possible for anyone to get that ultra low volt idle on their chips? I'm referring to something like the one from here -
> 
> 
> 
> Source - OC3D Gigabyte Z87-D3HP review.
> 
> I'm wondering if this has anything to do with the power supply, and I checked Intel's compatibility list, but nowhere do I see that it's a requirement. Can anyone test and confirm?


You need C6/7 enabled for it to drop that low. Depending on the board you may need to force it to enabled (not Auto) for it to work when overclocked. Gigabyte board? What are you using to check the voltage?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> Ah, but my vcore doesn't seem to drop below .8v .. And I'm trying to get it that low.


On MSI G45 mobo, setting voltage to adaptive, C states on and enabling C states to C7 allows for voltage to drop lower than that. Most likely you don't have that mobo so I'm not 100% sure. But it is possible. However, CPUZ's voltage readings have been suspect ever since Haswell came out, and have been misleading for a long time. Not sure if they fixed it recently though. I still use HWmonitor to track voltages.

My power supply is not super duper old but it's before Haswell's time.

Forceman may have mentioned Gigabyte board as IIRC they have wonky power control settings.

The c7 point will now be listen in the guide. (Further clarified)


----------



## Ali Man

There's a "haswell' version of CPUz that actually does tell the correct VCore, to the bios value, and that's as good as it gets.

Most people undermine Gigabyte, but their low-end boards have an excellent power delivery design, with the mosfets and caps that they're using. I'm talking about ROG standard (forget about their high end boards). The only thing that kills them is their bioses and non-user friendly bundled software, easytune, etc....


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> There's a "haswell' version of CPUz that actually does tell the correct VCore, to the bios value, and that's as good as it gets.
> 
> Most people undermine Gigabyte, but their low-end boards have an excellent power delivery design, with the mosfets and caps that they're using. I'm talking about ROG standard (forget about their high end boards). The only thing that kills them is their bioses and non-user friendly bundled software, easytune, etc....


Yes but how difficult is it to design a Bios that's easy to use and understandable? I know, coding the damned thing is something I can't do but deciding what options to put where for ease of use? It's not that hard to do.

Well, it's hard to get the bottom of, which mobo has the most solid components? At least I find it hard to. EG: Msi is all up on their "Military Class" components. But what parts are better than others, and which implementations are best? Not a whole lot of guides on that.


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Yes but how difficult is it to design a Bios that's easy to use and understandable? I know, coding the damned thing is something I can't do but deciding what options to put where for ease of use? It's not that hard to do.
> 
> Well, it's hard to get the bottom of, which mobo has the most solid components? At least I find it hard to. EG: Msi is all up on their "Military Class" components. But what parts are better than others, and which implementations are best? Not a whole lot of guides on that.


Gigabyte just hasn't been listening that well. Their mobos even lack proper fan control support, which should be a basic thing by now.

It's really not that hard to find a good mobo man, with the amount of reviews that came out, just before Haswell's release and especially having company's reps on these forums. For Gigabyte, all you need is Sin and he does answer, for MSi, I'm not sure. ASUS's Z87-A proved to be a pretty spectacular board, so anything above it should be fine. AsRock's Extreme series doesn't usually disappoint (the higher end versions), e.g. the lower end Z77 Extreme 4 used low quality DPak mosfets which ran really hot and even burned quite a few mobos. The Z77 Extreme6, however, did very well, even held one of the first WR's at 7Ghz, sometime back. MSi started doing a good job from P67 (the military class thing). But still quite some conflicts arised e.g. have no offset options and some of their boards just died out of the blue.

Gigabyte also held many WR's, but most notably with their low end UD3H (the board that half of its mosfets don't even have heatsinks).

There's always an answer to everything man.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Yes but how difficult is it to design a Bios that's easy to use and understandable? I know, coding the damned thing is something I can't do but deciding what options to put where for ease of use? It's not that hard to do.


z87x-d3h is a really awesome board for the price (£104). You just have to use classic mode bios for most of the stuff for giga, it's much simpler there


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> Gigabyte just hasn't been listening that well. Their mobos even lack proper fan control support, which should be a basic thing by now.
> 
> It's really not that hard to find a good mobo man, with the amount of reviews that came out, just before Haswell's release and especially having company's reps on these forums. For Gigabyte, all you need is Sin and he does answer, for MSi, I'm not sure. ASUS's Z87-A proved to be a pretty spectacular board, so anything above it should be fine. AsRock's Extreme series doesn't usually disappoint (the higher end versions), e.g. the lower end Z77 Extreme 4 used low quality DPak mosfets which ran really hot and even burned quite a few mobos. The Z77 Extreme6, however, did very well, even held one of the first WR's at 7Ghz, sometime back. MSi started doing a good job from P67 (the military class thing). But still quite some conflicts arised e.g. have no offset options and some of their boards just died out of the blue.
> 
> Gigabyte also held many WR's, but most notably with their low end UD3H (the board that half of its mosfets don't even have heatsinks).
> 
> There's always an answer to everything man.


It's not that hard to find a decent mobo nowadays, but I was more curious on which is better and which are worse. You know, like a hierachy or sorts.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> z87x-d3h is a really awesome board for the price (£104). You just have to use classic mode bios for most of the stuff for giga, it's much simpler there
> 
> I got z87 G45 MSI board BECAUSE IT HAS A DRAGON HEATSINK!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But now I forget about it once it's installed.


----------



## Doug2507

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> I have a question for you guys. I know this is the overclocking thread and such, but is it possible for anyone to get that ultra low volt idle on their chips? I'm referring to something like the one from here -
> 
> 
> 
> Source - OC3D Gigabyte Z87-D3HP review.
> 
> I'm wondering if this has anything to do with the power supply, and I checked Intel's compatibility list, but nowhere do I see that it's a requirement. Can anyone test and confirm?


How the hell does it achieve that voltage when on boost??

EDIT - It's an ES chip and that's the old version of CPU-z.

God luck trying to get that in reality.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> It's not that hard to find a decent mobo nowadays, but I was more curious on which is better and which are worse. You know, like a hierachy or sorts.


I'm actually selling my g45 once I get the RMA back. I'm going for small form factor but exxtreme powah!







ASUS actually makes some ITX and MATX boards that have an 8 pin EPS socket, so it should overclock similiarly to any other board. I'm just having a crap ton of trouble finding a case in a small form factor that will support the H110. That thing is actually a beast for what it is. Especially paired with Noctua A14 PWMs









I'm hoping to get this secondary build up and running in the near future. All I need for it is a case, new mobo (after selling the g45), and ram. I've got an old SATA2 drive I can throw in it for now and eventually upgrade it to dedicated graphcs. Mainly just want to see how the ITP chip overclocks when it arrives.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I'm actually selling my g45 once I get the RMA back. I'm going for small form factor but exxtreme powah!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ASUS actually makes some ITX and MATX boards that have an 8 pin EPS socket, so it should overclock similiarly to any other board. I'm just having a crap ton of trouble finding a case in a small form factor that will support the H110. That thing is actually a beast for what it is. Especially paired with Noctua A14 PWMs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hoping to get this secondary build up and running in the near future. All I need for it is a case, new mobo (after selling the g45), and ram. I've got an old SATA2 drive I can throw in it for now and eventually upgrade it to dedicated graphcs. Mainly just want to see how the ITP chip overclocks when it arrives.


I'm not into the small form factor PCs. Way I see it, my budget goes only to one large, grand machine. I want to get home and expect the perfect experience with everything set up correctly. When I'm outside, I can settle for reading a book to pass time... or otherwise I should be doing my work instead of playing. Given enough money I'd get a laptop. So one for mobility and one for home use, nothing in between.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug2507*
> 
> How the hell does it achieve that voltage when on boost??
> 
> EDIT - It's an ES chip and that's the old version of CPU-z.
> 
> God luck trying to get that in reality.


1.64.0 is the best version of cpu-z for haswell.

Software voltage readings are not neccesarily accurate


----------



## Doug2507

Really? I'm on 1.67 and it's pretty darn accurate! I thought it was 1.65 where VID was sorted?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I'm not into the small form factor PCs. Way I see it, my budget goes only to one large, grand machine. I want to get home and expect the perfect experience with everything set up correctly. When I'm outside, I can settle for reading a book to pass time... or otherwise I should be doing my work instead of playing. Given enough money I'd get a laptop. So one for mobility and one for home use, nothing in between.


I've got a laptop and this massive desktop. This is going to for my wife to use as well as hopefully some LAN parties. It's more general purpose than Ze Cube. I don't plan on going crazy all out like I did with it. Mainly just going to be re-using the parts left over after build Ze Cube.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> You need C6/7 enabled for it to drop that low. Depending on the board you may need to force it to enabled (not Auto) for it to work when overclocked. Gigabyte board? What are you using to check the voltage?


Using a Gigabyte Z87-D3HP, the one from the review where I pulled this SS from. Using CPU-Z just gives me the VID. Using HWMonitor or HWInfo gives me my proper vcore of .8 or .7 or whatever. I'll try setting it to Enabled.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> On MSI G45 mobo, setting voltage to adaptive, C states on and enabling C states to C7 allows for voltage to drop lower than that. Most likely you don't have that mobo so I'm not 100% sure. But it is possible. However, CPUZ's voltage readings have been suspect ever since Haswell came out, and have been misleading for a long time. Not sure if they fixed it recently though. I still use HWmonitor to track voltages.My power supply is not super duper old but it's before Haswell's time.
> Forceman may have mentioned Gigabyte board as IIRC they have wonky power control settings.
> The c7 point will now be listen in the guide. (Further clarified)


Ah so I HAVE to leave adaptive on? Cannot afford that at all. But I don't have an adaptive setting for voltage control on my board. At least I haven't looked around and found one. Just an Auto ( which I presume is adaptive ), Normal ( which allows me to use offsets, which are highly stupid, because they give even more vcore even when I'm undervolting ) and the voltage setting ( which I use for setting voltage.

I'll test later today and see what happens when I set everything to default in BIOS and such.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> There's a "haswell' version of CPUz that actually does tell the correct VCore, to the bios value, and that's as good as it gets.
> Most people undermine Gigabyte, but their low-end boards have an excellent power delivery design, with the mosfets and caps that they're using. I'm talking about ROG standard (forget about their high end boards). The only thing that kills them is their bioses and non-user friendly bundled software, easytune, etc....


I had the 1.64 x64 version, but looked around and people recommended the 1.64.1 version. Either way, the former gives me correct vcore but incorrect bus speed ( well, that's alright, since I don't touch it anyway ) and the latter gives the correct bus speed and the VID instead of vcore. And I totally agree with you; the board is excellent but the software is crap.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug2507*
> 
> How the hell does it achieve that voltage when on boost??
> 
> EDIT - It's an ES chip and that's the old version of CPU-z.
> 
> God luck trying to get that in reality.


That version of CPU-Z is the only on that gives the correct vcore along with hwmonitor and such.

But that ES chip thing. Maybe that's why AT's review said the S0ix idle states weren't available on the desktop chips and I think that's what it referred to.

----

As for SFF, I wanted to use my previous mATX case, but couldn't get a board when I was getting my haswell parts otherwise it's a very potent PC for BYOCs and such.


----------



## Forceman

If it's a Gigabyte board, you'll need to manually enable C6/7 along with the regular stuff (EIST, C1E,C3) to get those drops. You can check it with HWInfo (down at the bottom, not the VID reading up top).


----------



## Shanenanigans

I'll give it a look-see. Thanks


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> You need C6/7 enabled for it to drop that low. Depending on the board you may need to force it to enabled (not Auto) for it to work when overclocked. Gigabyte board? What are you using to check the voltage?


I've said it before and I still say it.. that's a myth. Haswell does not go that low, not even Intel's own XTU shows that - it shows exactly what all other tools show (as long as you're not using a very outdated version of CPU-Z).


----------



## Cyro999

cpu-z and hwinfo show me the same "vcore" sensor which is ~0.02 higher than VID at load and drops to ~0.7-0.8v or below that and weird/unreliable readings in c6/c7

cpu-z 1.64.0 is the only one i found recently out of like four i tried that show a sensor that's not VID. VID is quite useless for OC'd CPU, because it's always exactly what you set in the bios (at least on gigabyte) so it's useless as you already know it and it never changes


----------



## OutlawII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> cpu-z and hwinfo show me the same "vcore" sensor which is ~0.02 higher than VID at load and drops to ~0.7-0.8v or below that and weird/unreliable readings in c6/c7cpu-z 1.64.0 is the only one i found recently out of like four i tried that show a sensor that's not VID. VID is quite useless for OC'd CPU, because it's always exactly what you set in the bios (at least on gigabyte) so it's useless as you already know it and it never changes


Same here vid is always the same as bios setting and I have a Asus board

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> If it's a Gigabyte board, you'll need to manually enable C6/7 along with the regular stuff (EIST, C1E,C3) to get those drops. You can check it with HWInfo (down at the bottom, not the VID reading up top).


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> I'll give it a look-see. Thanks


What Forceman said. If you have a Gigabyte board, no adaptive is needed, you need to tweak the other settings.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> I've said it before and I still say it.. that's a myth. Haswell does not go that low, not even Intel's own XTU shows that - it shows exactly what all other tools show (as long as you're not using a very outdated version of CPU-Z).


So you are saying my multimeter is wrong?


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> So you are saying my multimeter is wrong?


How about you stop this before it becomes another argument, and take a picture of the multimeter reading.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> How about you stop this before it becomes another argument, and take a picture of the multimeter reading.


Soon as I figure out how to hold two multimeter probes and a camera at the same time I'll get right on that. But I'm not the only person to have verified the voltages with a multimeter - others here have done the same.


----------



## kinzx

Hi all, been awhile , just had 2 kids so not much time but I been checking in and read every page in this thread ( 2 kids = lots of time staring at screen feeding lolzx.). Anyway I just wanted to add an update to my result. I submitted one awhile back with pictures and been working to tweak the uncore and memory.

Dark I think you have my cpu listed as 4670k but it is 4770k and I also think your chip scale pretty similar to mind up to 4.6 ghz.

Anyway, my results after almost 2 months.

Username:kinzx
CPU Model:4770k
Core Multiplier:45
CPU VID: 1.263-1.267
Vcore: 1.265
Input Voltage:1.85
Uncore Multiplier:42
Uncore Voltage:1.16
Cooling Solution:H100
Stability Test: 10 run xtu benchmark, 12 hours xtu, 10 run x264 64 bits run, Folding 10 hours.
Batch Number: L307B239 Malay
Ram Speed: Team Xtreem Dark 1866 XMP 9,11,9,27

I was also able to get it stable at 4.6 ghz, 1.36 vcore with all other setting the same. Heat was horrible as I was getting into mid 90s in xtu and x264 but never crash just freeze. Gaming, rendering and doing what I generally do I have no problem at all. I had it on 4.6 ghz for 2 weeks with no issue but scale it back to 4.5 ghz due to my fear of damaging my chip with 1.36 volt going through it and watching temp spike to low to mid 90 when under load. I figure I can probably raise vcore to run these stress test but my cooling is not up to par to add more voltage.

Now to some questions and observation. I think it is pretty normal for the vcore voltage to either go up or down .02 but anyone know of a way how I can maybe stabilize it more on an MSI mpower board, regular mpower not mpower max if that makes any difference. I know on asus you got llc control and I remember on my z77 gigabyte there were some setting that does it but I don't seem to find anything similar on MSI. Should I even care too much about it anyway?

My computer also does something very weird , everytime I overclock it, after a few days it will just shut down and reboot with failed overclock error after a cold boot. I saw 2 others member with this issue and one say disconnecting the power cable from the psu solved it, so I did and it haven't happened again. I get no blue screen, in bluescreenviewer there is no error code or message and in event viewer it also does not show any error beside all zero values for the report. Anyone else having issue or is this isolated to a few board? I know the oc is stable because I use it to render for hours, fold and watch tons of Netflix and XBMC and if I don't turn it off, it doesn't happen. So very unlikely it is a "failed overclock."

About my 4.6 oc. I know it is probably safe but would anyone really run 1.36 volt 24/7 even though in everyday use I saw absolutely no difference. However, it does wonder for my benchmark, over 10 point in cinebench 11.5 , 16000 in geekbench 3 and around 1150 on xtu. Since my issue is heat, this h100 I got I always gotten below average cooling from it, can anyone confirm if I will see any improvement going custom watercool? If so any idea around how much improvement in temp I can expect? That is if anyone switch out an AIO for custom and have experience in this. Delid is out of the question, I can do it but then wife will give me hell for taking apart a 300$ chip and losing my warranty.

I been playing with uncore and voltage a lot trying to test 4.5 ghz and getting a 1:1 ratio. I already know that 1:1 is not important and in my own test I found that 42x uncore was the best for my chip. 42 uncore gave the best number where 1:1 on 45 ghz drop my score in cinebench 11.5 by about 1.5 point, went from 9.85 to like around 8.25. It drop my geekbench3 score from 15000 to around 13500. So having 1:1 might not be advisable performance wise. For 1:1 at 4.5 ghz my uncore voltage needed 1.255 which I was not comfortable with. At 42 uncore I needed 1.16. 43 uncore and higher I needed more uncore voltage and saw that it did add heat just a little while doing nothing to performance.

However and this is what I find peculiar is that the higher my oc, the higher I needed some more voltage for the uncore even at stock 35 speed. I can leave everything at auto and just change the ratio to 43 and boot everything up normal and run stable as a rock. I was ok with auto and/or setting uncore to 1.15 until I hit 4.5 multi. My chip from stock to 43x mulit 1.2 volt while 35 uncore i can leave at auto or set 1.15. At 45 muilti I needed 1.26 but needed 1.265 to run xtu over 8 hours ( it crash literally 5 minutes pass 8 hours at 1.26) , x264 and folding. Even at 35 uncore I needed to up the uncore voltage to 1.16 to get 4.5 and 1.18 to get 4.6, 1.19 and 1.195 crash my computer at 4.6 but 1.8 and 2.0 was ok for 4.6, weird. I don't know exactly if it is due to how much more my chip needed vcore because going to 4.5 I needed 1.265 volt and 4.6 I needed 1.36 volt to be stable.

It seem with my chip at least, finding the right voltage is very critical not only for stability but also performance. I put 1.27to 1.29 through it and got lower number in xtu,cinebench and geekbench. I think it might be due to heat, it was getting much hotter and I just have this hunch that the heat was lowering my benchmark scores.

As for memory, going from 1333 to 1866 I got WHEA error and upping the input volt from 1.8 to 1.85 solved it. I got my memory to boot as high as 2400 but the timing was just too loose. It was 13,15,13,35 at 2400 if I remember correctly. Are those timing normal since I am pushing it from xmp 1866 to 2400? I was getting score that were a bit better than 1866, 2133 was the highest where 2400 was lower than even 1866 but I am guessing this is because of the loose timing. Anyone have any pointer to it. I will be looking at the memory oc thread but figure maybe someone has a quick pointer.

P.S. My test only apply to my chip, your chip can be different.


----------



## filphil

Prime95 crashed after 7 hours on Blend with these settings:

CPU Multiplier - 45
CPU Cache Min/Max - 34/34
DRam Frequency - 1600mhz 9-9-9-24
Vcore Voltage - 1.25v
Vcore Input Voltage - 1.85v
DRam Voltage - 1.5v

Probably going to invest in some watercooling to keep it extra cool and not be afraid to up the voltage. Dual radiators, here I come!








So right now this cpu clock is 17 hours aida64, 20 runs of x264, and 6 hours of prime95 stable. I suppose that's okay for now? Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## Warl0rdPT

I was very unlucky with my chip, I can't even reach 4.3GHz!

core multi: 43X
cpu cache: 39X
manual cpu core voltage: 1.22v
manual cache voltage: 1.25v
VCCSA: +0.25
mems at JEDEC 1333MHz 1.5v
cpu input voltage: 1.85v

temps around 92º, BSOD after a few minutes of aida64 FPU

I can't increase voltage because of the temps (it will start throttling)

What else can I do?


----------



## filphil

From what I understand, try lowering you cache voltage and clocks to default and you may get better results. We'll see what the others say.


----------



## Menphisto

I'm back and i used my PC Like i normally do !!!! xD
Got 2 bsods in 3 days ....jayy..
I think i overrated my chip...now stable @ 1,25v 4,5Ghz will test prime and x264 stability at the weekend...and i just Tuner my cooling a bit







now Idle temp 27C and maximum gaming 55C


----------



## kinzx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warl0rdPT*
> 
> I was very unlucky with my chip, I can't even reach 4.3GHz!
> 
> core multi: 43X
> cpu cache: 39X
> manual cpu core voltage: 1.22v
> manual cache voltage: 1.25v
> VCCSA: +0.25
> mems at JEDEC 1333MHz 1.5v
> cpu input voltage: 1.85v
> 
> temps around 92º, BSOD after a few minutes of aida64 FPU
> 
> I can't increase voltage because of the temps (it will start throttling)
> 
> What else can I do?


Your cache voltage shouldn't be higher than your core voltage. Do as the guide say and drop cache ratio to 35 from 39 and drop your cache voltage back to between 1.12 and 1.15, I found better stability at 1.15 at lower oc.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Soon as I figure out how to hold two multimeter probes and a camera at the same time I'll get right on that. But I'm not the only person to have verified the voltages with a multimeter - others here have done the same.


Forceman, didn't you know you're magic?


----------



## Doug2507

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Forceman, didn't you know you're magic?


I like using a DMM with a magic button that freezes the reading.


----------



## Warl0rdPT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *filphil*
> 
> From what I understand, try lowering you cache voltage and clocks to default and you may get better results. We'll see what the others say.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kinzx*
> 
> Your cache voltage shouldn't be higher than your core voltage. Do as the guide say and drop cache ratio to 35 from 39 and drop your cache voltage back to between 1.12 and 1.15, I found better stability at 1.15 at lower oc.


OK, I'll try decreasing the cpu cache to 35x and voltage to 1.15


----------



## Doug2507

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warl0rdPT*
> 
> I was very unlucky with my chip, I can't even reach 4.3GHz!
> 
> core multi: 43X
> cpu cache: 39X
> manual cpu core voltage: 1.22v
> manual cache voltage: 1.25v
> VCCSA: +0.25
> mems at JEDEC 1333MHz 1.5v
> cpu input voltage: 1.85v
> 
> temps around 92º, BSOD after a few minutes of aida64 FPU
> 
> I can't increase voltage because of the temps (it will start throttling)
> 
> What else can I do?


1) Start by not using AIDA FPU!!! Especially if not under water or better!

2) Get rid of that SA offset.

3) Drop uncore to either x34/x36 @ somewhere around 1.15/1.18v and leave it alone till core is done.

4) Drop vrin down to 1.8v

5) Have a good read through this thread.


----------



## otl

Where is the x264 looping? Had been a little easier if it had been linked to such things in the first page. I know that I get the 20's on page 408 But would like to have the loop, and it starts to get quite so many pages here. Thanks in advance


----------



## Doug2507

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kinzx*
> 
> Your cache voltage shouldn't be higher than your core voltage. Do as the guide say and drop cache ratio to 35 from 39 and drop your cache voltage back to between 1.12 and 1.15, I found better stability at 1.15 at lower oc.


Why should cache voltage not be higher than core?


----------



## kinzx

From what I understand from the guides I have read, having a higher voltage on your uncore voltage than core voltage is not recommend, it can make the chip unstable. Uncore should be at the same or less than core voltage. From this thread alone pushing 1.18 seem to be average for uncore and anything over 1.3 is pretty dangerous.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1401976/the-gigabyte-z87-haswell-overclocking-oc-guide

This has a pretty detail run down of voltage to start with.


----------



## Warl0rdPT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug2507*
> 
> 1) Start by not using AIDA FPU!!! Especially if not under water or better!
> 
> 2) Get rid of that SA offset.
> 
> 3) Drop uncore to either x34/x36 @ somewhere around 1.15/1.18v and leave it alone till core is done.
> 
> 4) Drop vrin down to 1.8v
> 
> 5) Have a good read through this thread.


1) Yes I'm on air, what is your advice to test instead of Aida FPU?
2) My default SA is very low (0.8v)
3) done
4) done

I'm now testing with OCCT Linpack, so far so good (18m)

Thanks for the tips


----------



## Doug2507

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kinzx*
> 
> From what I understand from the guides I have read, having a higher voltage on your uncore voltage than core voltage is not recommend, it can make the chip unstable. Uncore should be at the same or less than core voltage. From this thread alone pushing 1.18 seem to be average for uncore and anything over 1.3 is pretty dangerous.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1401976/the-gigabyte-z87-haswell-overclocking-oc-guide
> 
> This has a pretty detail run down of voltage to start with.


As far as i know thats not entirely correct and the Gigabyte guide doesn't state that either. IIRC it's referring to clock speed, not voltage?


----------



## Doug2507

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warl0rdPT*
> 
> 1) Yes I'm on air, what is your advice to test instead of Aida FPU? - AIDA's fine, FPU on it's own however&#8230;..TOASTY!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plenty of good info in this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2) My default SA is very low (0.8v) - Same as mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm now testing with OCCT Linpack, so far so good (18m)
> 
> Thanks for the tips


----------



## NovaProspect

hey guys, i got a question, i'm running an I5 4670k 3.4 GHz on an msi z87-GD65 mobo, so far i can only get an OC of 4.3 @ 1.29 vcore to be somewhat stable, prime 95 crashes after about 40 min and ive been told not to exceed 1.3 vcore, any tips fellas?


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> So you are saying my multimeter is wrong?


No, of course I'm not saying that. You know what I said and it wasn't argumentative. If you can show multimeter or post a screenshot from someone who has done it then I'm wrong, that's all there is to it.


----------



## Doug2507

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NovaProspect*
> 
> hey guys, i got a question, i'm running an I5 4670k 3.4 GHz on an msi z87-GD65 mobo, so far i can only get an OC of 4.3 @ 1.29 vcore to be somewhat stable, prime 95 crashes after about 40 min and ive been told not to exceed 1.3 vcore, any tips fellas?


Yup, have a read through this thread.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> No, of course I'm not saying that. You know what I said and it wasn't argumentative. If you can show multimeter or post a screenshot from someone who has done it then I'm wrong, that's all there is to it.


Edit: Okay, I'll erase what I wrote first and just say this - I was also skeptical when this first came up in July and people were telling me what I'm now saying, so I can understand why you'd also be skeptical. I, and others, have tested it with a multimeter, so unless there is something wrong with the way the voltage measurement points show the Vcore, which I admit is possible, then it does go that low. But when I get home from dinner tonight I'll try to figure out a way to take a picture of the multimeter so we can put this to rest.

But just know that my 290 is coming tonight - so you are taking away from my playtime.


----------



## Warl0rdPT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warl0rdPT*
> 
> 1) Yes I'm on air, what is your advice to test instead of Aida FPU?
> 2) My default SA is very low (0.8v)
> 3) done
> 4) done
> 
> I'm now testing with OCCT Linpack, so far so good (18m)
> 
> Thanks for the tips


OCCT caused BSOD with the settings:
core multi: 43X
cpu cache: 35X
manual cpu core voltage: 1.22v
manual cache voltage: 1.15v
mems at JEDEC 1333MHz 1.5v
cpu input voltage: 1.8v










Tomorrow I'll try cache voltage 1.18v, what else can I try (besides bumping cpu core to 1.3)?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kinzx*
> 
> Hi all, been awhile , just had 2 kids so not much time but I been checking in and read every page in this thread ( 2 kids = lots of time staring at screen feeding lolzx.). Anyway I just wanted to add an update to my result. I submitted one awhile back with pictures and been working to tweak the uncore and memory.
> 
> Dark I think you have my cpu listed as 4670k but it is 4770k and I also think your chip scale pretty similar to mind up to 4.6 ghz.
> 
> Anyway, my results after almost 2 months.
> 
> Username:kinzx
> CPU Model:4770k
> Core Multiplier:45
> CPU VID: 1.263-1.267
> Vcore: 1.265
> Input Voltage:1.85
> Uncore Multiplier:42
> Uncore Voltage:1.16
> Cooling Solution:H100
> Stability Test: 10 run xtu benchmark, 12 hours xtu, 10 run x264 64 bits run, Folding 10 hours.
> Batch Number: L307B239 Malay
> Ram Speed: Team Xtreem Dark 1866 XMP 9,11,9,27
> 
> I was also able to get it stable at 4.6 ghz, 1.36 vcore with all other setting the same. Heat was horrible as I was getting into mid 90s in xtu and x264 but never crash just freeze. Gaming, rendering and doing what I generally do I have no problem at all. I had it on 4.6 ghz for 2 weeks with no issue but scale it back to 4.5 ghz due to my fear of damaging my chip with 1.36 volt going through it and watching temp spike to low to mid 90 when under load. I figure I can probably raise vcore to run these stress test but my cooling is not up to par to add more voltage.
> 
> Now to some questions and observation. I think it is pretty normal for the vcore voltage to either go up or down .02 but anyone know of a way how I can maybe stabilize it more on an MSI mpower board, regular mpower not mpower max if that makes any difference. I know on asus you got llc control and I remember on my z77 gigabyte there were some setting that does it but I don't seem to find anything similar on MSI. Should I even care too much about it anyway?
> 
> My computer also does something very weird , everytime I overclock it, after a few days it will just shut down and reboot with failed overclock error after a cold boot. I saw 2 others member with this issue and one say disconnecting the power cable from the psu solved it, so I did and it haven't happened again. I get no blue screen, in bluescreenviewer there is no error code or message and in event viewer it also does not show any error beside all zero values for the report. Anyone else having issue or is this isolated to a few board? I know the oc is stable because I use it to render for hours, fold and watch tons of Netflix and XBMC and if I don't turn it off, it doesn't happen. So very unlikely it is a "failed overclock."
> 
> About my 4.6 oc. I know it is probably safe but would anyone really run 1.36 volt 24/7 even though in everyday use I saw absolutely no difference. However, it does wonder for my benchmark, over 10 point in cinebench 11.5 , 16000 in geekbench 3 and around 1150 on xtu. Since my issue is heat, this h100 I got I always gotten below average cooling from it, can anyone confirm if I will see any improvement going custom watercool? If so any idea around how much improvement in temp I can expect? That is if anyone switch out an AIO for custom and have experience in this. Delid is out of the question, I can do it but then wife will give me hell for taking apart a 300$ chip and losing my warranty.
> 
> I been playing with uncore and voltage a lot trying to test 4.5 ghz and getting a 1:1 ratio. I already know that 1:1 is not important and in my own test I found that 42x uncore was the best for my chip. 42 uncore gave the best number where 1:1 on 45 ghz drop my score in cinebench 11.5 by about 1.5 point, went from 9.85 to like around 8.25. It drop my geekbench3 score from 15000 to around 13500. So having 1:1 might not be advisable performance wise. For 1:1 at 4.5 ghz my uncore voltage needed 1.255 which I was not comfortable with. At 42 uncore I needed 1.16. 43 uncore and higher I needed more uncore voltage and saw that it did add heat just a little while doing nothing to performance.
> 
> However and this is what I find peculiar is that the higher my oc, the higher I needed some more voltage for the uncore even at stock 35 speed. I can leave everything at auto and just change the ratio to 43 and boot everything up normal and run stable as a rock. I was ok with auto and/or setting uncore to 1.15 until I hit 4.5 multi. My chip from stock to 43x mulit 1.2 volt while 35 uncore i can leave at auto or set 1.15. At 45 muilti I needed 1.26 but needed 1.265 to run xtu over 8 hours ( it crash literally 5 minutes pass 8 hours at 1.26) , x264 and folding. Even at 35 uncore I needed to up the uncore voltage to 1.16 to get 4.5 and 1.18 to get 4.6, 1.19 and 1.195 crash my computer at 4.6 but 1.8 and 2.0 was ok for 4.6, weird. I don't know exactly if it is due to how much more my chip needed vcore because going to 4.5 I needed 1.265 volt and 4.6 I needed 1.36 volt to be stable.
> 
> It seem with my chip at least, finding the right voltage is very critical not only for stability but also performance. I put 1.27to 1.29 through it and got lower number in xtu,cinebench and geekbench. I think it might be due to heat, it was getting much hotter and I just have this hunch that the heat was lowering my benchmark scores.
> 
> As for memory, going from 1333 to 1866 I got WHEA error and upping the input volt from 1.8 to 1.85 solved it. I got my memory to boot as high as 2400 but the timing was just too loose. It was 13,15,13,35 at 2400 if I remember correctly. Are those timing normal since I am pushing it from xmp 1866 to 2400? I was getting score that were a bit better than 1866, 2133 was the highest where 2400 was lower than even 1866 but I am guessing this is because of the loose timing. Anyone have any pointer to it. I will be looking at the memory oc thread but figure maybe someone has a quick pointer.
> 
> P.S. My test only apply to my chip, your chip can be different.


About the phantom Bsod:
Have never heard of it. o.o

Regarding to 1:1... Most likely is because the gain in performance is so small, your benchmark can't pick it up and the margin of error is way larger than the performance gain.

You say heat is lowering your scores. What type of heat are we talking here? 60c? 80c? 90c?

Results charted.

Grats on OC. Updated.

Oh, and if your CPU scales like mine, no way you're going to get x46 stable like that (which you probably already know). x46 will require some serious acrobatics. I managed to get some sort of stability now with 2.15Vring and 1.42 vCore and 1.28 vRing.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *filphil*
> 
> Prime95 crashed after 7 hours on Blend with these settings:
> 
> CPU Multiplier - 45
> CPU Cache Min/Max - 34/34
> DRam Frequency - 1600mhz 9-9-9-24
> Vcore Voltage - 1.25v
> Vcore Input Voltage - 1.85v
> DRam Voltage - 1.5v
> 
> Probably going to invest in some watercooling to keep it extra cool and not be afraid to up the voltage. Dual radiators, here I come!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So right now this cpu clock is 17 hours aida64, 20 runs of x264, and 6 hours of prime95 stable. I suppose that's okay for now? Let me know what you guys think.


How are you throttling at 1.25v? I was doing XTU, OCCT, Prime at 1.35v no problemo on air. Yes you probably need more Vcore but I don't see why you need to bust out the big guns already unless you've got Evo or stock cooler.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warl0rdPT*
> 
> I was very unlucky with my chip, I can't even reach 4.3GHz!
> 
> core multi: 43X
> cpu cache: 39X
> manual cpu core voltage: 1.22v
> manual cache voltage: 1.25v
> VCCSA: +0.25
> mems at JEDEC 1333MHz 1.5v
> cpu input voltage: 1.85v
> 
> temps around 92º, BSOD after a few minutes of aida64 FPU
> 
> I can't increase voltage because of the temps (it will start throttling)
> 
> What else can I do?


You need to follow the guide first. And uh, use a different stress test or a different aida setting.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menphisto*
> 
> I'm back and i used my PC Like i normally do !!!! xD
> Got 2 bsods in 3 days ....jayy..
> I think i overrated my chip...now stable @ 1,25v 4,5Ghz will test prime and x264 stability at the weekend...and i just Tuner my cooling a bit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now Idle temp 27C and maximum gaming 55C


Bsods from what?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug2507*
> 
> Why should cache voltage not be higher than core?


I have not seen a case yet where it's even required. Your cache won't be higher or even at your core multiplier, yet it needs more voltage? And the uncore voltage is generally considered to have a smaller range of safe voltages, therefore meaning 1) The OCer left core at a low voltage. Questionably low core OC then 2) OCer made uncore voltage too high, unsafe.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NovaProspect*
> 
> hey guys, i got a question, i'm running an I5 4670k 3.4 GHz on an msi z87-GD65 mobo, so far i can only get an OC of 4.3 @ 1.29 vcore to be somewhat stable, prime 95 crashes after about 40 min and ive been told not to exceed 1.3 vcore, any tips fellas?


If uncore is at stock and input voltage is not at some stupid setting, then go for higher than 1.3 vcore. If temps are biting and you still want to continue, you're forced to use something other than prime to stress.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warl0rdPT*
> 
> OCCT caused BSOD with the settings:
> core multi: 43X
> cpu cache: 35X
> manual cpu core voltage: 1.22v
> manual cache voltage: 1.15v
> mems at JEDEC 1333MHz 1.5v
> cpu input voltage: 1.8v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tomorrow I'll try cache voltage 1.18v, what else can I try (besides bumping cpu core to 1.3)?


Probably nothing.

You can change stress test used to allow for more voltage.

I don't know what stress test or cooling you guys are running but you guys are flinching at a low voltage already.

---

From now on batches will list "Malay" or "Costa" if the info is known.

Voltage parameters section cleaned up.


----------



## filphil

I'm currently seeing temps above 85c with an EVO when running prime 95 and slightly less for x264. IBT hits over 90 but I don't use that stress test to determine stability.
I'm primarily concerned about acoustics with overclocking potential second. I've always wanted to go in to liquid cooling, though, from a hobby perspective. It's more of a want than a necessity. There's really no rationalizing it.


----------



## NovaProspect

Darkwizzie these are my settings...

Core Multi 44 fixed mode
Vcore 1.295 manual
Ring Ratio 42 manual
Vring 1.195 manual
VCIN 1.785 auto ( if i remember correctly )

i'm really new at this and my head is starting to spin with all the acronyms and trying to understand when in increase something or change another setting and stuff, i'm not even sure i'm going about this right lol, ive read the guide and dude said don't touch uncore, leave it stock then later in the guide he said to change it ( with no real method of figuring out what its supposed to be set at, just mess with it if you want ), will i did and i haven seen any improvement x.x and at this voltage im starting to get into the high 80C low 90C range under max load in prime ( 44-55C idle) ( might be pushing my limit with my current cooler? ) also ive read some acronyms for some stress tests, what would you recommend using cuz i have no clue what to use, alot of posters use prime so thats what i picked :/

*btw HWMonitor reports my vcore already at 1.3 ( have set it to 1.295 in bios)


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *filphil*
> 
> I'm currently seeing temps above 85c with an EVO when running prime 95 and slightly less for x264. IBT hits over 90 but I don't use that stress test to determine stability.
> I'm primarily concerned about acoustics with overclocking potential second. I've always wanted to go in to liquid cooling, though, from a hobby perspective. It's more of a want than a necessity. There's really no rationalizing it.


Well then by all means go for it then.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NovaProspect*
> 
> Darkwizzie these are my settings...
> 
> Core Multi 44 fixed mode
> Vcore 1.295 manual
> Ring Ratio 42 manual
> Vring 1.195 manual
> VCIN 1.785 auto ( if i remember correctly )
> 
> i'm really new at this and my head is starting to spin with all the acronyms and trying to understand when in increase something or change another setting and stuff, i'm not even sure i'm going about this right lol, ive read the guide and dude said don't touch uncore, leave it stock then later in the guide he said to change it ( with no real method of figuring out what its supposed to be set at, just mess with it if you want ), will i did and i haven seen any improvement x.x and at this voltage im starting to get into the high 80C low 90C range under max load in prime ( 44-55C idle) ( might be pushing my limit with my current cooler? ) also ive read some acronyms for some stress tests, what would you recommend using cuz i have no clue what to use, alot of posters use prime so thats what i picked :/


I wrote the guide so the 'dude' in the guide is me, lol.

Set your uncore to stock. Keep it there until you're done with the core. OCing uncore is like core basically. If it's too high, it crashes. That means you up Vring or you settle for a lower uncore speed. But the impact is small on performance so deal with core first. (Among other reasons)

Are you stable at that setting? Your Vccin seems fine, little low. If you want to go further than x44 (or stabilize 44 if you're *still* not stable) I might go to 1.85 or 1.95v on it though, and then at the same time up the Vcore to 1.35v. My current stance is, you can ditch Prime and go with x264 as your stress test. Temps are not as crazy and the temps you see there is what you get (at most) during normal computer usage. So loop x264 overnight and if you pass, you're stable. Even XTU is not as hot as Prime (IIRC) and XTU is a synthetic. Once you're out of temperature headroom doing x264, THEN your only options are to give up, delid, or get better cooling.

I don't know your cooler.


----------



## NovaProspect

its an air cooler mmmm the cooler master hyper n520 and thanks dude







ill try the new setting and stress test and see how it goes

* and no i'm not really stable at 4.4 still working on that one lol


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> But just know that my 290 is coming tonight - so you are taking away from my playtime.


No rush, enjoy the toy and when you get a chance then do it.

Now to a question. What exactly does enabling SVID do? What I see at my end is that XTU and HWInfo can now read TDP correctly AND it removes VCCIN / Input Voltage option from BIOS with HWInfo reporting it as ~1.8v. That 1.8v is more than I had before but it's a good even number for now so I can't see a negative here.


----------



## steven88

I have a question regarding 2400mhz RAM

Has anybody here had to significantly lower their CPU speed in order to run 2400mhz RAM? I'm currently at 4.6ghz 1.24v and 1600mhz 8gb kit.....I'm thinking of getting a 16gb kit 2400mhz. Should I do it, or leave it alone?


----------



## Menphisto

Bsods Form playing bf4 and Skyrim


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menphisto*
> 
> Bsods Form playing bf4 and Skyrim


Instead of just saying that you got a BSOD, it would be helpful if you mentioned the error code that the BSOD had on it - since it can help us figure out what caused it....


----------



## Menphisto

Just clock watchdog


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menphisto*
> 
> Just clock watchdog


Increase the VCCIN, VRIN or cpu input voltage.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steven88*
> 
> I have a question regarding 2400mhz RAM
> 
> Has anybody here had to significantly lower their CPU speed in order to run 2400mhz RAM? I'm currently at 4.6ghz 1.24v and 1600mhz 8gb kit.....I'm thinking of getting a 16gb kit 2400mhz. Should I do it, or leave it alone?


It would be a good move if you want more memory, but not much large performance difference with the speed difference. Or you could add another two sticks of 1600Mhz.

My CPU needs the same VCore when running memory as low as 800Mhz, comparing it to 2800Mhz.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steven88*
> 
> I have a question regarding 2400mhz RAM
> 
> Has anybody here had to significantly lower their CPU speed in order to run 2400mhz RAM? I'm currently at 4.6ghz 1.24v and 1600mhz 8gb kit.....I'm thinking of getting a 16gb kit 2400mhz. Should I do it, or leave it alone?


My experience, got to 2133 and speed prolly limited to the ram sticks as they were not rated for that high speed. I didn't h it any issues with Dram divider limit due to core OC.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menphisto*
> 
> Bsods Form playing bf4 and Skyrim


Ooooooh boy.







That's too bad. Back to the drawing board...


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> No rush, enjoy the toy and when you get a chance then do it.
> 
> Now to a question. What exactly does enabling SVID do? What I see at my end is that XTU and HWInfo can now read TDP correctly AND it removes VCCIN / Input Voltage option from BIOS with HWInfo reporting it as ~1.8v. That 1.8v is more than I had before but it's a good even number for now so I can't see a negative here.


I couldn't find a time when the multimeter matched HWInfo or CPU-Z exactly, since I couldn't see HWInfo while I was holding the probes on the motherboard, but here's a HWInfo shot that shows the mins, and two pictures of the multimeter. One shows negative because I had the probes reversed.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> I couldn't find a time when the multimeter matched HWInfo or CPU-Z exactly, since I couldn't see HWInfo while I was holding the probes on the motherboard, but here's a HWInfo shot that shows the mins, and two pictures of the multimeter. One shows negative because I had the probes reversed.


For that case CPUZ seems to have a closer figure, whether by chance or not.

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *Menphisto*
> 
> Just clock watchdog


Did you pass x264 overnight before going off gaming?


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*


Thanks for that, nice to know there's actual "evidence" now. I had not seen it after pre-haswell hype.

On another topic, went down a notch on my volts to 1.275v @ x44 for BF4 and it rebooted the computer after ~2hours of gaming. Back to 1.28v where it's been stable for days now.


----------



## Warl0rdPT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Probably nothing.
> You can change stress test used to allow for more voltage.
> 
> I don't know what stress test or cooling you guys are running but you guys are flinching at a low voltage already.
> 
> ---
> From now on batches will list "Malay" or "Costa" if the info is known.
> Voltage parameters section cleaned up.












I'll try a bit more voltage and use x264 as stress test, hopefully it wont throttle.

My cooling is a Corator DS, not as good as the D14, specially since HWMonitor is reporting fan speed of 1200RPM at load, I'll have to check that out since its supposed to spin faster, I'll try plugin it in directly to molex.
I'm using MX4 as thermal paste.

My batch is L317B788


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> I couldn't find a time when the multimeter matched HWInfo or CPU-Z exactly, since I couldn't see HWInfo while I was holding the probes on the motherboard, but here's a HWInfo shot that shows the mins, and two pictures of the multimeter. One shows negative because I had the probes reversed.


Thanks so much for your help! After forcing C6/C7 on, I do get those ridiculous idle voltages. I think the boards left it at auto ( disabled by default to prevent PSU incompatibility ) but forcing it on seems to yield no crashes, or BSODs and such. I'm going to put the computer to sleep and resume ( I don't typically shutdown and restart since it takes longer, so this is more important ) and see if it causes issues.

Sleep and resume is also a go. This is good stuff.


----------



## SgtRotty

What is the recommended voltage for SA, IOD ,IOA with GSkillz 2400 2x4gb?


----------



## Cyro999

Automatic or as low as it works when your CPU is at max overclock and you put your RAM back up


----------



## Doug2507

You probably won't have any issue with them leaving SA/IOA/IOD on auto and XMP 1 or 2.

Whilst you're at it, go to 'rig builder', fill in the blanks and link it to your sig.


----------



## kinzx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> About the phantom Bsod:
> 
> Have never heard of it. o.o
> Regarding to 1:1... Most likely is because the gain in performance is so small, your benchmark can't pick it up and the margin of error is way larger than the performance gain.
> You say heat is lowering your scores. What type of heat are we talking here? 60c? 80c? 90c?
> Results charted.
> Grats on OC. Updated.
> 
> Oh, and if your CPU scales like mine, no way you're going to get x46 stable like that (which you probably already know). x46 will require some serious acrobatics. I managed to get some sort of stability now with 2.15Vring and 1.42 vCore and 1.28 vRing.
> How are you throttling at 1.25v? I was doing XTU, OCCT, Prime at 1.35v no problemo on air. Yes you probably need more Vcore but I don't see why you need to bust out the big guns already unless you've got Evo or stock cooler.


I didn't say it was heat for sure, just my suspicion. At 1.265 volt at 4.5 ghz, xtu, x264 was hitting mid 80 spiking to low 91 or 92c. At 1.28 and higher those test were staying at low 90c and would spike as high as 98c. When I got lower score running benchmark changing nothing but the voltage, my conclusion was the heat from the higher voltage was probably affecting the score somehow but I really have no proof that it is what was doing it. I just notice that at that voltage and heat when I do testing my computer does exhibit performance issue. Pages take longer to open and everything was just generally slower vs 1.265 when the computer was still able to run pretty normally. Prime would hit 100c right away, and even at stock setting prime was giving me upper 70c. I really think my h100 is piss poor. idle it is around 32-33c since it is cooler but we all know idle temp doesn't mean anything.

Regarding my comment about uncore volt being lower than core volt. I was always under the impression that uncore should be running lower. again in my own testing, when I had uncore at or above my core voltage, computer will not post or bsod after windows load. Also I was lead to believe uncore is more sensitive to voltage and going beyond 1.3 for extend period will damage the chip. I do not remember anyone in this thread running uncore voltage higher than core voltage. My thinking is, let say you need 1.4 volt for core, will you run 1.4 volt for uncore as well??? That just doesn't seem safe. But if anyone has any other thought let me know and I might just be wrong and worry for nothing.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Okay. So I decided I'd try something interesting. I had 1.86 VRIN, 1.18x VRING, and 1.132 VID ( 1.152vcore ) for my 4.2Ghz OC with a 3.9Ghz Uncore.

I thought after forcing C6/C7 on, that I would change my voltages about a bit. Also, I've had 2 124 BSODs in the past 2 days. Which bothered me cuz it didn't happen for at LEAST a week.

Here's what I have right now

CPU Multi - 42x
Uncore - 34x ( goes up to 40x; stupid Gigabyte board )
Turbo enabled across all cores at 42x
VRIN - 1.8v
VID - 1.141v ( 1.162 vCore )
VRING - 1.15v

And it's stable, and fetching me the same temps in my regular load ( ie CSGO ). Prime and such is still 90+C but it's quite fine actually. For right now, I don't mind the temps, since it's winter and my window's always open, and the retailer just shipped out my new cooler today







so it'll take a while to get here, sadly.

Either way, if I'm able to do ~1.25v, on this chip, hopefully I should get about 4.4-4.6 on it easy. Let's see. And hope for the best.


----------



## Warl0rdPT

And I'm still trying to get to 4.3GHz, I'm already on 1.28v for core.

testing "as we speak" with OCCT (normal test) temps are still under control (80ºC)


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kinzx*
> 
> I didn't say it was heat for sure, just my suspicion. At 1.265 volt at 4.5 ghz, xtu, x264 was hitting mid 80 spiking to low 91 or 92c. At 1.28 and higher those test were staying at low 90c and would spike as high as 98c. When I got lower score running benchmark changing nothing but the voltage, my conclusion was the heat from the higher voltage was probably affecting the score somehow but I really have no proof that it is what was doing it. I just notice that at that voltage and heat when I do testing my computer does exhibit performance issue. Pages take longer to open and everything was just generally slower vs 1.265 when the computer was still able to run pretty normally. Prime would hit 100c right away, and even at stock setting prime was giving me upper 70c. I really think my h100 is piss poor. idle it is around 32-33c since it is cooler but we all know idle temp doesn't mean anything.
> 
> Regarding my comment about uncore volt being lower than core volt. I was always under the impression that uncore should be running lower. again in my own testing, when I had uncore at or above my core voltage, computer will not post or bsod after windows load. Also I was lead to believe uncore is more sensitive to voltage and going beyond 1.3 for extend period will damage the chip. I do not remember anyone in this thread running uncore voltage higher than core voltage. My thinking is, let say you need 1.4 volt for core, will you run 1.4 volt for uncore as well??? That just doesn't seem safe. But if anyone has any other thought let me know and I might just be wrong and worry for nothing.


Your analysis all seems to be fine.

But jeeze, your H100 feels like it's made by... bacon strips or something. Those temps seem suspect. You're using 27.9?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Your analysis all seems to be fine.
> But jeeze, your H100 feels like it's made by... bacon strips or something. Those temps seem suspect. You're using 27.9?


My x264 doesn't hit 70 with hyperthreading off at a touch higher vcore than him. Average ~64c hottest core when it's this cold


----------



## Menphisto

Is 1,8v stock Intel vccin?


----------



## kinzx

My volt are decent and I would even dare say maybe just a tad above average. But my temp are always horrible and I do believe it is this H100. I used it in 2 built, first a 3770k ( needed 1.31 to reach 4.5 on that chip) and this 4770k built. I reset, reapply tim (pea method) many times and it is just an underperformer. Which is one reason that I am hoping my scaling isn't too much like dark







lolzx. In my test, I can just change the multi up to 43 while leaving everything else on auto. I believe my volt at 4.3 ghz is 1.17 or 1.18. I didn't pay too much attention, just testing to see at what multi it can boot and run my games at. Pass 43 multi I need to manually start adjusting vcore,vccin,vrin,vring. At 44 multi my vcore is at around 1.23, 4.5 1.265 is what I needed to pass all the stress test I use over 12 hours or 10 runs. Cinebench for me was around upper 70 spiking to 82-83c, this is cinebench here and it was still getting that hot. I decide 10 run is stable for me and I didn't use the loop script, I just sat there and ran it, with 3 minutes break between every finish run to let the system cool down. Reason I do manual run, twin babies so it is not like I am doing much on weekend







. My temp at 4.5 ghz is always upper 80c to 91-92c spike. Prime 29.7 , forget it, it doesn't crash but spike to 100c and I just stop it. OCCT I couldn't run because I somehow can't open it, it was working before but always give me an error now. I can boot up at 4.6 with min 1.32 volt but need 1.36 to be stable with cinebench,xtu,x265 and even cinebench gave me 90c temp at 4.6. I agree with dark that if I really stress it, I will find I am not as stable as I think. I would love to do more testing at 4.6 but heat is limiting me. Every test at 4.6 hitting mid 90c to spiking 100c. So I am still looking for some answer from anyone that move from AIO to custom and their result.

I would even RMA this H100 or sell it but I don't want anyone to get stuck with a lemon and my luck with corsair product haven't been that good, so I don't even know if I can get a better performing unit.


----------



## Cyro999

^you need +0.1vcore for +100mhz? From 1.265 to 1.36? What's other settings like vrin while you are doing that?

Is your h100 mounted as intake? What are your ambients?

And to other guy, yea, seems 1.8vrin with droop (no llc) is intel spec. Maybe it's different on different boards and/or chips, not sure what the picture is there


----------



## kinzx

I do Cyro999, I started from 1.27 up and add .005 each step and couldn't even boot with anything under 1.3 for 4.6. At 1.3 volt I can load windows but would bsod until I am at 1.31 but very unstable and at 1.32 stable enough to browse the web and watch youtube but not do anything intensive like rendering, gaming or encoding.

My H100 is mounted as outtake to suck air out of the case from the top of the case.

Upping it to 1.36 I can run xtu for 1 hour, 3 cinebench, and 3 x264 with temp being in mid 90c but I just say F it and let it run to see if I crash or not in that hour. Lately it been around 40 degree F here in NYC not sure what it will translate to in Celsius. Idle I am around 35-38 at 4.6 and gaming I will be in mid 60c max. I would like to test longer but the heat is what worry me and I might be bored but not bored enough to sit in one spot for 12 hours








I have the setting saved in my profile and can get them once I get off work. For what I do 4.6 "seem" stable to me but just not sure so my safety oc is 4.5.


----------



## Menphisto

Thanks, but vccin is not my problem..not stable @ 2v so its vcore but its just to much for me for 100 MHz . 4,5ghz @ 1,23-1,25v (in exact testing but x264 stable) 4,6 GHz @ min 1,3v for 10 runs x264


----------



## Cyro999

Kinzx, you're leaving VRIN the same? Because you definately need to add LLC (quite high level) and raise it for higher vcores. Try like 1.9 for 4.6 with llc at those volts.

Cooling temperatures are measured in delta's mainly, as difference between temperature matters, not really absolute temperatures. You could describe a CPU cooler as giving you max temp of say 50c delta over ambient - if your ambient case temperatures were 25c, it'd max CPU at 75c, etc. If case temp was 35c, it'd max CPU at 85, etc.

If you intake air to the case through a radiator, you're often dealing with air that is like 2-5c cooler than the air that is in your case (because it heats up unless you have excellent airflow) so you get that cut off your temps, or most of it anyway. Getting good temps is mostly down to stacking small advantages i think - few degrees cooler room, few degrees from high tier thermal paste, few more from paste application, a couple from above average case airflow, etc


----------



## kinzx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Kinzx, you're leaving VRIN the same? Because you definately need to add LLC (quite high level) and raise it for higher vcores. Try like 1.9 for 4.6 with llc at those volts.
> 
> Cooling temperatures are measured in delta's mainly, as difference between temperature matters, not really absolute temperatures. You could describe a CPU cooler as giving you max temp of say 50c delta over ambient - if your ambient case temperatures were 25c, it'd max CPU at 75c, etc. If case temp was 35c, it'd max CPU at 85, etc.
> 
> If you intake air to the case through a radiator, you're often dealing with air that is like 2-5c cooler than the air that is in your case (because it heats up unless you have excellent airflow) so you get that cut off your temps, or most of it anyway. Getting good temps is mostly down to stacking small advantages i think - few degrees cooler room, few degrees from high tier thermal paste, few more from paste application, a couple from above average case airflow, etc


I am pretty sure I change VRIN and bump it up but can't be positive until I get home and check the setting I have saved. I wrote them down on paper in case I ever lose them updating bios. I do know that I tested difference setting with the goal of getting the best balance i can with performance, volt and temp. You know, I think I will redo my loop a bit this weekend, clean it out, move the computer around and even see if setting the h100 as intake instead of outtake will improve temp in any way.


----------



## Doug2507

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kinzx*
> 
> Regarding my comment about uncore volt being lower than core volt. I was always under the impression that uncore should be running lower. again in my own testing, when I had uncore at or above my core voltage, computer will not post or bsod after windows load. Also I was lead to believe uncore is more sensitive to voltage and going beyond 1.3 for extend period will damage the chip. I do not remember anyone in this thread running uncore voltage higher than core voltage. My thinking is, let say you need 1.4 volt for core, will you run 1.4 volt for uncore as well??? That just doesn't seem safe. But if anyone has any other thought let me know and I might just be wrong and worry for nothing.


The reason i asked why not to have uncore voltage higher than core to you before was to see what reasoning you had behind it. As Wiz mentioned earlier, there shouldn't ever be a need to have vring higher than vcore. The point that the guides make is to not raise uncore multi higher than core, not the voltage, thus making the question about raising vring higher than vcore kind of redundant, although if you ever get to a point hat you do take it higher there's something not right with your OC.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> Okay. So I decided I'd try something interesting. I had 1.86 VRIN, 1.18x VRING, and 1.132 VID ( 1.152vcore ) for my 4.2Ghz OC with a 3.9Ghz Uncore.
> 
> I thought after forcing C6/C7 on, that I would change my voltages about a bit. Also, I've had 2 124 BSODs in the past 2 days. Which bothered me cuz it didn't happen for at LEAST a week.
> 
> Here's what I have right now
> 
> CPU Multi - 42x
> Uncore - 34x ( goes up to 40x; stupid Gigabyte board )
> Turbo enabled across all cores at 42x
> VRIN - 1.8v
> VID - 1.141v ( 1.162 vCore )
> VRING - 1.15v
> 
> And it's stable, and fetching me the same temps in my regular load ( ie CSGO ). Prime and such is still 90+C but it's quite fine actually. For right now, I don't mind the temps, since it's winter and my window's always open, and the retailer just shipped out my new cooler today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so it'll take a while to get here, sadly.
> 
> Either way, if I'm able to do ~1.25v, on this chip, hopefully I should get about 4.4-4.6 on it easy. Let's see. And hope for the best.


Are you leaving uncore dropped when OC'ing core?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warl0rdPT*
> 
> And I'm still trying to get to 4.3GHz, I'm already on 1.28v for core.
> 
> testing "as we speak" with OCCT (normal test) temps are still under control (80ºC)


Are you adjusting VRIN as well or just vcore? Have a go testing with x264 instead, it might give you a better idea of what's working or not when you make changes in BIOS.


----------



## Doug2507

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menphisto*
> 
> Thanks, but vccin is not my problem..not stable @ 2v so its vcore but its just to much for me for 100 MHz . 4,5ghz @ 1,23-1,25v (in exact testing but x264 stable) 4,6 GHz @ min 1,3v for 10 runs x264


Cool, just leave it at x45 then, job done.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Kinzx, you're leaving VRIN the same? Because you definately need to add LLC (quite high level) and raise it for higher vcores. Try like 1.9 for 4.6 with llc at those volts.
> 
> Cooling temperatures are measured in delta's mainly, as difference between temperature matters, not really absolute temperatures. You could describe a CPU cooler as giving you max temp of say 50c delta over ambient - if your ambient case temperatures were 25c, it'd max CPU at 75c, etc. If case temp was 35c, it'd max CPU at 85, etc.
> 
> If you intake air to the case through a radiator, you're often dealing with air that is like 2-5c cooler than the air that is in your case (because it heats up unless you have excellent airflow) so you get that cut off your temps, or most of it anyway. Getting good temps is mostly down to stacking small advantages i think - few degrees cooler room, few degrees from high tier thermal paste, few more from paste application, a couple from above average case airflow, etc


^This. And especially on the cooling, room temp will be lower than the temp inside your case. Better to push that cooler air in through the rad rather than push the case air out through it.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Your analysis all seems to be fine.
> But jeeze, your H100 feels like it's made by... bacon strips or something. Those temps seem suspect. You're using 27.9?


Remember not all chips are made equal, not just with the lottery of volts vs. multi but I swear the glue they've put in. You know I can't cool my chip, I've now thrown 2 different CPU blocks (Raystorm and CPU-380I, so nothing cheap) at it and an air-cooler, nothing. I still have to watch people with <~$100 air coolers get better results than me









So - nobody has any comments re: SVID and leaving it on/off?

Also, what the hell is is IACore? XTU can tell you it's TDP usage (which for me under load is usually ~10W less than Total CPU TDP and HWMonitor shows it's volts as 1.31v which don't change during idle/load?


----------



## Warl0rdPT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug2507*
> 
> Are you adjusting VRIN as well or just vcore? Have a go testing with x264 instead, it might give you a better idea of what's working or not when you make changes in BIOS.


for 4.3Ghz completed 1h of occt at 1.28v and 4 loops of x264

I'm now trying 4.4GHz and I'm already on 1.35v

Should I adjust to 1.8something? It's on auto but Hwinfo reports 1.80.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Remember not all chips are made equal, not just with the lottery of volts vs. multi but I swear the glue they've put in. You know I can't cool my chip, I've now thrown 2 different CPU blocks (Raystorm and CPU-380I, so nothing cheap) at it and an air-cooler, nothing. I still have to watch people with <~$100 air coolers get better results than me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So - nobody has any comments re: SVID and leaving it on/off?
> 
> Also, what the hell is is IACore? XTU can tell you it's TDP usage (which for me under load is usually ~10W less than Total CPU TDP and HWMonitor shows it's volts as 1.31v which don't change during idle/load?


Well then that's very sad to hear.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warl0rdPT*
> 
> for 4.3Ghz completed 1h of occt at 1.28v and 4 loops of x264
> 
> I'm now trying 4.4GHz and I'm already on 1.35v
> 
> Should I adjust to 1.8something? It's on auto but Hwinfo reports 1.80.


Try 1.9. I think I replied to this before (not sure though).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menphisto*
> 
> Thanks, but vccin is not my problem..not stable @ 2v so its vcore but its just to much for me for 100 MHz . 4,5ghz @ 1,23-1,25v (in exact testing but x264 stable) 4,6 GHz @ min 1,3v for 10 runs x264


Did you pass x264 before crashing?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kinzx*
> 
> I do Cyro999, I started from 1.27 up and add .005 each step and couldn't even boot with anything under 1.3 for 4.6. At 1.3 volt I can load windows but would bsod until I am at 1.31 but very unstable and at 1.32 stable enough to browse the web and watch youtube but not do anything intensive like rendering, gaming or encoding.
> 
> My H100 is mounted as outtake to suck air out of the case from the top of the case.
> 
> Upping it to 1.36 I can run xtu for 1 hour, 3 cinebench, and 3 x264 with temp being in mid 90c but I just say F it and let it run to see if I crash or not in that hour. Lately it been around 40 degree F here in NYC not sure what it will translate to in Celsius. Idle I am around 35-38 at 4.6 and gaming I will be in mid 60c max. I would like to test longer but the heat is what worry me and I might be bored but not bored enough to sit in one spot for 12 hours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the setting saved in my profile and can get them once I get off work. For what I do 4.6 "seem" stable to me but just not sure so my safety oc is 4.5.


40F is pretty cold ambient (is that 40F in the house or outside though?) So you see a big temp variance from x264 to gaming, a 30C+ change. That's interesting. Which games?

Mid 90C, so that's 95C? If you're peaking at 90C you can still safely test x264, just eyeball the first pass, come back for the third pass, then the 6th and after that I doubt temps will ever get higher than the peak you got there.


----------



## Warl0rdPT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Try 1.9. I think I replied to this before (not sure though).


I'm trying 1.36v and 1.9v for 4.4GHz now, thats almost +0.1v for extra 100MHz!

And just to think I still have to raise memory and uncore... I wasn't even hoping for a good chip, a normal one would be nice, but this one is underdog









EDIT: 1h OCCT completed without errors, finally!


----------



## kinzx

http://smg.photobucket.com/user/Kinx/media/OC/hothotcinebench.gif.html

This is how hot cinebench get at 4.6. All fan set on high inluding cpu fan

Right now outside is 9c according to Bing weather app and inside the house is around 25c .

In term of games, it mostly WoW, D3 and LOL. When it get intense like raiding or a mtch my cpu only uses about 20% or under but temp will spike to mid 60c


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warl0rdPT*
> 
> for 4.3Ghz completed 1h of occt at 1.28v and 4 loops of x264
> 
> I'm now trying 4.4GHz and I'm already on 1.35v
> 
> Should I adjust to 1.8something? It's on auto but Hwinfo reports 1.80.


You need to keep the VCCIN at least 0.500V-0.550V above the VCore. So right now, it is quite a bit below.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menphisto*
> 
> Thanks, but vccin is not my problem..not stable @ 2v so its vcore but its just to much for me for 100 MHz . 4,5ghz @ 1,23-1,25v (in exact testing but x264 stable) 4,6 GHz @ min 1,3v for 10 runs x264


What's your Uncore speed and volts?


----------



## Bartouille

I got a 3b bsod... could this be memory oc related?


----------



## pcoutu17

This guide has been helpful so far, but this is all extremely confusing for a first time overclocker. As of right now all I have done is change the Core Voltage to 1.235 and the multiplier to 43. It boots up and is Prime stable for an hour. Is there anything else I should change? I don't get the whole Uncore thing. I'm using a Maximus VI Gene and an i5 4670K, so I think Uncore is translated to CUP Cache in the bios. However, I don't really see any way to change the multiplier for it, although the voltage option is there. Can anyone with the Asus rog bios help me out?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bartouille*
> 
> I got a 3b bsod... could this be memory oc related?


Yes it could. Did you run a few passes of memtest to make sure your RAM OC is stable?


----------



## kinzx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug2507*
> 
> The reason i asked why not to have uncore voltage higher than core to you before was to see what reasoning you had behind it. As Wiz mentioned earlier, there shouldn't ever be a need to have vring higher than vcore. The point that the guides make is to not raise uncore multi higher than core, not the voltage, thus making the question about raising vring higher than vcore kind of redundant, although if you ever get to a point hat you do take it higher there's something not right with your OC.
> Are you leaving uncore dropped when OC'ing core?
> Are you adjusting VRIN as well or just vcore? Have a go testing with x264 instead, it might give you a better idea of what's working or not when you make changes in BIOS.


That was actually a very good question. i don't think we had a good discussion yet about uncore voltage and why it should be set the way we setting it. For me I just know setting uncore volt at the same as vcore or higher bsod or my computer won't post. I am open to this discussion and I am interested in what other are doing to uncore. This is one part of haswell that I think really is new and hasn't been touch on much.

BTW my setting for 4.6 is vccin 1.85, vcore 1.36, memory at 1866 dram volt at 1.65 and ring volt at 1.17 with uncore at 42. So Cyro999 you were correct about my setting. But I did play with it as high as 2.0 and work my way down. I had it that low because I am under the impression that VCCIN also add a little bitt o heat and I am trying to find the lowest volt I can run and maintain some stability.

I want to work on the heat issue and then I really would like to do some serious stress test at 4.6. Maybe beat Dark to stable 4.6







or blow up the chip trying. If one thing I am sure about this chip, it is hot hot hot.











Edit with pic on how hot it get just standing around WoW doing nothing


----------



## Bartouille

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Yes it could. Did you run a few passes of memtest to make sure your RAM OC is stable?


I just ran the windows memory diagnostic. First time I ever get this bsod code, and I was running a virtual machine which uses quite a lot of ram. I'm still not sure, 3b code isn't very well documented, but I'm going to bump memory voltage by 0.025.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bartouille*
> 
> I just ran the windows memory diagnostic. First time I ever get this bsod code, and I was running a virtual machine which uses quite a lot of ram. I'm still not sure, 3b code isn't very well documented, but I'm going to bump memory voltage by 0.025.


You might want to try a better memory test than the windows one.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pcoutu17*
> 
> This guide has been helpful so far, but this is all extremely confusing for a first time overclocker. As of right now all I have done is change the Core Voltage to 1.235 and the multiplier to 43. It boots up and is Prime stable for an hour. Is there anything else I should change? I don't get the whole Uncore thing. I'm using a Maximus VI Gene and an i5 4670K, so I think Uncore is translated to CUP Cache in the bios. However, I don't really see any way to change the multiplier for it, although the voltage option is there. Can anyone with the Asus rog bios help me out?


IIRC for Asus mobos uncore is listed as cache ratio. Asus ROG boards have a huge amount of options so choosing such a mobo one probably has come to expect these types of issues. Uncore is like a seperate frequency, but affects performance much less. At your current low Vcore, 1.235v, you're fine, push higher if you wish for higher core multipliers. All the other settings start to matter once you're hitting higher Vcore and higher overclocks.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bartouille*
> 
> I got a 3b bsod... could this be memory oc related?


Possibly. Reset OC from memory, running at stock and if you still get 3b then we have to reconsider.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kinzx*
> 
> That was actually a very good question. i don't think we had a good discussion yet about uncore voltage and why it should be set the way we setting it. For me I just know setting uncore volt at the same as vcore or higher bsod or my computer won't post. I am open to this discussion and I am interested in what other are doing to uncore. This is one part of haswell that I think really is new and hasn't been touch on much.
> 
> BTW my setting for 4.6 is vccin 1.85, vcore 1.36, memory at 1866 dram volt at 1.65 and ring volt at 1.17 with uncore at 42. So Cyro999 you were correct about my setting. But I did play with it as high as 2.0 and work my way down. I had it that low because I am under the impression that VCCIN also add a little bitt o heat and I am trying to find the lowest volt I can run and maintain some stability.
> 
> I want to work on the heat issue and then I really would like to do some serious stress test at 4.6. Maybe beat Dark to stable 4.6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or blow up the chip trying. If one thing I am sure about this chip, it is hot hot hot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit with pic on how hot it get just standing around WoW doing nothing


Uncore doesn't really matter for performance so there's not much incentive to care when some are still struggling with getting a higher core overclock.

I've still yet to Bsod @ 4.6 due to a non-stress test application. (I'll consider chess as "non-stress-test")

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bartouille*
> 
> I just ran the windows memory diagnostic. First time I ever get this bsod code, and I was running a virtual machine which uses quite a lot of ram. I'm still not sure, 3b code isn't very well documented, but I'm going to bump memory voltage by 0.025.


Nobody in 5000 posts has reported a 3b.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug2507*
> 
> Are you leaving uncore dropped when OC'ing core?


Well I had it at 3.9 ghz earlier with 1.18v, but after dropping it to 3.4, it just auto OCs to 4 because Gigabyte boards like doing that.


----------



## pcoutu17

Quote:


> IIRC for Asus mobos uncore is listed as cache ratio. Asus ROG boards have a huge amount of options so choosing such a mobo one probably has come to expect these types of issues. Uncore is like a seperate frequency, but affects performance much less. At your current low Vcore, 1.235v, you're fine, push higher if you wish for higher core multipliers. All the other settings start to matter once you're hitting higher Vcore and higher overclocks.


So only changing the Vcore and multiplier is perfectly safe at these voltages? Would trying to push up to 1.3ish for a 4.4-4.5 oc require anything else?

Also, it seems that my bios is applying some extra voltage to what I enter for some reason. For example, I enter 1.235 and it goes to 1.2750 or something similar. Also, CPU-Z shows a Core Voltage of 1.264. Any advice or irregularities here?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pcoutu17*
> 
> So only changing the Vcore and multiplier is perfectly safe at these voltages? Would trying to push up to 1.3ish for a 4.4-4.5 oc require anything else?
> 
> Also, it seems that my bios is applying some extra voltage to what I enter for some reason. For example, I enter 1.235 and it goes to 1.2750 or something similar. Also, CPU-Z shows a Core Voltage of 1.264. Any advice or irregularities here?


No.

The guide already such a behavior and it is observed across all mobos. That's just the way it is.

About the 4.5-4.5, it varies based on CPU but yeah. Typically at 1.3v, maybe 1.85v input voltage might help a bit, but it's not a big deal. What happens a lot of the time is, you hit a point where going one multiplier means upping voltage by a large amount, and even then achieving shaky stability. That's when people like me are running around tweaking settings, when in reality I can just drop the multiplier by 1 and achieve perfect stability.


----------



## pcoutu17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> No.
> The guide already such a behavior and it is observed across all mobos. That's just the way it is.
> 
> About the 4.5-4.5, it varies based on CPU but yeah. Typically at 1.3v, maybe 1.85v input voltage might help a bit, but it's not a big deal. What happens a lot of the time is, you hit a point where going one multiplier means upping voltage by a large amount, and even then achieving shaky stability. That's when people like me are running around tweaking settings, when in reality I can just drop the multiplier by 1 and achieve perfect stability.


Great! Thanks for the answers +1!


----------



## Shanenanigans

Correct me if I'm wrong, but most 4770k chips clock better at lower voltages than 4670k chips and I've seen this on hwbot as well. The binning might explain why it's harder to get 4670k chips stable beyond a certain speed without requiring ridiculous amounts of voltage.

Sadly I can't seem to find any reference anywhere for my stepping ie L314B297 so this batch must have just come to India :S.

I may have to work from scratch.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong, but most 4770k chips clock better at lower voltages than 4670k chips and I've seen this on hwbot as well. The binning might explain why it's harder to get 4670k chips stable beyond a certain speed without requiring ridiculous amounts of voltage.
> 
> Sadly I can't seem to find any reference anywhere for my stepping ie L314B297 so this batch must have just come to India :S.
> 
> I may have to work from scratch.


That's what I'd assume, but the HWbot numbers show on average a higher OC on 4670k when comparing air and a higher OC on 4770k when comparing liquid cooling. It kind of evens it out in my eyes.


----------



## Shanenanigans

That's interesting. I was just checking out this page for my stepping and was just skimming over the general speeds and voltages.


----------



## pcoutu17

It looks like I can boot up at 4.4GHz and 1.31v, with initial Prime95 looking good. However, temps are maxing at 96C at that point. Should I just drop it back down to 4.3 or would this probably be okay for real world applications (ie gaming)?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pcoutu17*
> 
> It looks like I can boot up at 4.4GHz and 1.31v, with initial Prime95 looking good. However, temps are maxing at 96C at that point. Should I just drop it back down to 4.3 or would this probably be okay for real world applications (ie gaming)?


You'll be fine for general usage. However, you should switch to x264 testing because you'll see real world temps and be stable for gaming etc


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pcoutu17*
> 
> It looks like I can boot up at 4.4GHz and 1.31v, with initial Prime95 looking good. However, temps are maxing at 96C at that point. Should I just drop it back down to 4.3 or would this probably be okay for real world applications (ie gaming)?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> You'll be fine for general usage. However, you should switch to x264 testing because you'll see real world temps and be stable for gaming etc


Dat.

My current advice is, run x264 overnight on loop and if you pass, then you are stable.

It also says so in the guide.


----------



## pcoutu17

Should I do the HD version of x264? Seems like that's the newer/more common one.

It also says something about turning of Turbo Mode, but that seems to be only for data reporting reasons.


----------



## BoredErica

Link to download is in the guide. Not sure about the turbo thing.


----------



## bond32

While I wait on the R9 290x, how should I go about overclocking the igpu? It actually plays bf4,not pretty by any means, but at least Ican play.


----------



## BoredErica

Dunno. Don't think any amount of overclocking will help much.

Played another round of BF3, no crashes so far, fingers crossed.


----------



## Menphisto

@Darkwizzie
Yes i passend 20 runs x264
@Ali Man
Uncore 43x @ 1,2v (thats msut be Stable because before i got 44x at the same voltage game stabile) 43x is synthetic stable so uncore shouldnt be my Problem


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menphisto*
> 
> @Darkwizzie
> Yes i passend 20 runs x264
> @Ali Man
> Uncore 43x @ 1,2v (thats msut be Stable because before i got 44x at the same voltage game stabile) 43x is synthetic stable so uncore shouldnt be my Problem


I think I was talking about overnight, not 20 pass. And if I said 20 pass, I meant overnight.

But yes, this is interesting, I'll look more into it when I have time. Right now I'm braindead.


----------



## Doug2507

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bartouille*
> 
> I got a 3b bsod... could this be memory oc related?


Yep, had quite a few. Defo mem.


----------



## Warl0rdPT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> You need to keep the VCCIN at least 0.500V-0.550V above the VCore. So right now, it is quite a bit below.


That makes sense, I'm at 1.9v now and occt/x264 passed at 1.36, I'll try retest 1.35 with this VCCIN since it was previously tested at Auto (1.8).

When I start tunning up the uncore, and if have to increase that voltage, 1.9v will still be enough?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pcoutu17*
> 
> It looks like I can boot up at 4.4GHz and 1.31v, with initial Prime95 looking good. However, temps are maxing at 96C at that point. Should I just drop it back down to 4.3 or would this probably be okay for real world applications (ie gaming)?


If you want something more stressful then x264 and not quite as hot as prime95, give OCCT a try. Temps will be around x264 ones, but I think its more sensitive then x264, at least from my experience I could do a few loops of x264 fine and OCCT caused BSOD after 5m. But like Darkwizzie says, you'll probably be stable in RL if you pass x264.

I'm trying OCCT because I'll be playing BF4 and I know its very OC sensitive as well, but the game is also very buggy ATM (alot of people reporting game crashes), so I don't want to have a crash and start doubting if its OC or game problem. I want to rule out OC as much as I can...


----------



## OutlawII

There is no mention of this anywhere i have seen but are we supposed to turn of Turbo in the bios before overclocking? Maybe it shuts of when u change to manual dont know and cant check right now im at work.


----------



## Cyro999

Turning off turbo in bios locks cpu to 3.5ghz for me, so no. Leave it auto


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Dunno. Don't think any amount of overclocking will help much.
> 
> Played another round of BF3, no crashes so far, fingers crossed.


Believe it or not, actually bumped up the igpu multi to 1400mhz, I noticed it was slightly more playable at 1080p lol.

Since I don't have a gpu figured I would finally get down to business on overclocking the cpu. Currently testing 4.8 ghz at 2.192 VCCIN, 1.39 vcore. Seems to be ok in xtu utility for now, got a bsod about 15 min ago so increased vcore. Temps are crazy low since I added the ex480 rad. Max core temp hit 81, they generally hover around low to mid 70's.

Water cooling loop has 3 radiators and no gpu so should cool good lol. 1 480, 1 360, and 1 120









Edit: damnit spoke too soon, another BSOD. Going to 2.2 vccin...


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warl0rdPT*
> 
> That makes sense, I'm at 1.9v now and occt/x264 passed at 1.36, I'll try retest 1.35 with this VCCIN since it was previously tested at Auto (1.8).
> 
> When I start tunning up the uncore, and if have to increase that voltage, 1.9v will still be enough?


Theoretically it's enough, but if you BSOD with 'clock watch dog' error, then you'd need to be bump it a little higher.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menphisto*
> 
> @Darkwizzie
> Yes i passend 20 runs x264
> @Ali Man
> Uncore 43x @ 1,2v (thats msut be Stable because before i got 44x at the same voltage game stabile) 43x is synthetic stable so uncore shouldnt be my Problem


Well that same BSOD does refer to an unstable uncore, so you'd be better off keep it at x40 while overclocking the core.


----------



## Doug2507

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Believe it or not, actually bumped up the igpu multi to 1400mhz, I noticed it was slightly more playable at 1080p lol.
> 
> Since I don't have a gpu figured I would finally get down to business on overclocking the cpu. Currently testing 4.8 ghz at 2.192 VCCIN, 1.39 vcore. Seems to be ok in xtu utility for now, got a bsod about 15 min ago so increased vcore. Temps are crazy low since I added the ex480 rad. Max core temp hit 81, they generally hover around low to mid 70's.
> 
> Water cooling loop has 3 radiators and no gpu so should cool good lol. 1 480, 1 360, and 1 120
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: damnit spoke too soon, another BSOD. Going to 2.2 vccin...


What vcore/vrin were you on for x47 stable?


----------



## Doug2507

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> Theoretically it's enough, but if you BSOD with 'clock watch dog' error, then you'd need to be bump it a little higher.
> Well that same BSOD does refer to an unstable uncore, so *you'd be better off keep it at x40 while overclocking the core*.


Drop it down along with vring till core is stable.


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug2507*
> 
> Drop it down along with vring till core is stable.


There's no way for it not to be stable at x40 with 1.200V, so I stick to my sentence.


----------



## kinzx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Believe it or not, actually bumped up the igpu multi to 1400mhz, I noticed it was slightly more playable at 1080p lol.
> 
> Since I don't have a gpu figured I would finally get down to business on overclocking the cpu. Currently testing 4.8 ghz at 2.192 VCCIN, 1.39 vcore. Seems to be ok in xtu utility for now, got a bsod about 15 min ago so increased vcore. Temps are crazy low since I added the ex480 rad. Max core temp hit 81, they generally hover around low to mid 70's.
> 
> Water cooling loop has 3 radiators and no gpu so should cool good lol. 1 480, 1 360, and 1 120
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: damnit spoke too soon, another BSOD. Going to 2.2 vccin...


I will also just leave turbo alone, it doesn't have any affect on how you overclock and if you overclock higher than the turbo boost anyway, the oc ratio will be the set number it will run at anyway.

What temp are you getting with your cooling setup and what cooling did you have before? I am also trying to figure if going custom is worth it, if I only get 5c or lower than it isn't worth it but if I can get 10c or more then it is something I would do.


----------



## Doug2507

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> There's no way for it not to be stable at x40 with 1.200V, so I stick to my sentence.


Maybe so but it can have a knock on effect with vrin. Iif it was stable with [email protected] then [email protected] is overvolting for that multi. The whole idea of dropping uncore down (& RAM) is to isolate them whilst OC'ing core. As core OC increases, so can the required vring (and possibly vrin) for uncore, never mind SA/IOA/IOD.

Each to their own then.


----------



## Doug2507

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kinzx*
> 
> I will also just leave turbo alone, it doesn't have any affect on how you overclock and if you overclock higher than the turbo boost anyway, the oc ratio will be the set number it will run at anyway.
> 
> What temp are you getting with your cooling setup and what cooling did you have before? I am also trying to figure if going custom is worth it, if I only get 5c or lower than it isn't worth it but if I can get 10c or more then it is something I would do.


I dropped 20deg+ by delidding and temps are near enough capped at 70deg under water regardless of application.


----------



## bond32

For4.7 stable, iI needed 1.365 on vcore, 2.0 vccin. As for cooling, my setup is complete overkill at least for now. Total of 960mm of rad space... But I have plans to have 2 R9 290x maybe 3. I will say, I just got this EX480 and I'm very impressed with its quality. The price is much lower than equivalent rads and I'm very pleased with it.

I may try for 4.9 as I still have some room thermally.

I never really tested my temps before. At 1.35 vcore running one 360mm radiator, load temps were mid 70's.


----------



## kinzx

Doug2507, those lower temp number is super tempting. I also toy with the idea of delid but just not comfortable enough yet risking any damage to the chip and the wrath of the wife







. I am hoping a custom water cool set up alone might give me a little over 10c lower temp since under stress test I am hitting upper 80s and mid 90s. Rendering, encoding and editing I can hit up to mid 70s.


----------



## Doug2507

Other thing to remember is what you're doing on the rig day to day. From the start i had intened to bench mine so knew i'd be pushing high load a lot of the time. Before delid i was hitting 90deg at 1.25v with 27.9, XTU would have been less, and that was with a Phanteks (i reckon they're quite good!). Delid dropped things down to 70deg with 27.9. Add on custom loop (3x180mm {FT02}) and i'm hitting that with IBT on max. Normal usage i'm around 40-60deg on load.

Defo worth it as lower temps=longer life but as far as delidding goes, if there's not the voltage headroom to OC further then i don't see there being any point.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> There's no way for it not to be stable at x40 with 1.200V, so I stick to my sentence.


To be fair, my uncore/ring multi is a bit sketchy at voltages close to that. Doesn't work on 1.15v and i'm pretty sure i got occasional issues on 1.175


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> To be fair, my uncore/ring multi is a bit sketchy at voltages close to that. Doesn't work on 1.15v and i'm pretty sure i got occasional issues on 1.175


This isn't the first time that you've mentioned this, I think you've mentioned this before too and the only thing that comes to mind is your unique case that just representative of itself, rather than comparing it with the general population of values.

What I'd say is that it's not exactly possible to gain unstability by raising the voltage, especially at those lower volts.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug2507*
> 
> Maybe so but it can have a knock on effect with vrin. Iif it was stable with [email protected] then [email protected] is overvolting for that multi. The whole idea of dropping uncore down (& RAM) is to isolate them whilst OC'ing core. As core OC increases, so can the required vring (and possibly vrin) for uncore, never mind SA/IOA/IOD.
> 
> Each to their own then.


I wouldn't necessary call it 'overvolting' as the end outcome is to get the VCore stable and that would more like just be a guarantee of keeping the things towards the uncore side, rather solid. Later on, of course, it can be decreased to find the lowest for that too, if you see what I'm trying to say.

In other words, the most obvious fact of matter is that if he 'doesn't BSOD with a lower uncore and that same 1.200V voltage, then it means that he was actually suffering from a lower uncore value. It would make no sense to change the Uncore and its voltage value 'together', unless one has solid evidence that how much each uncore multiplier takes.

Definitely to each his own, but some things are just common knowledge to overclocking.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> This isn't the first time that you've mentioned this, I think you've mentioned this before too and the only thing that comes to mind is your unique case that just representative of itself, rather than comparing it with the general population of values.
> 
> What I'd say is that it's not exactly possible to gain unstability by raising the voltage, especially at those lower volts.


No i don't mean that (ring volts for core stability) i mean i need like ~1.18 ring to stabilize 40x uncore (which i'm using because i can do that and have drop to 800mhz at idle) and ~1.26 for 44x AFAIK

^at least, on my 46x which is rock solid stable


----------



## Doug2507

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> This isn't the first time that you've mentioned this, I think you've mentioned this before too and the only thing that comes to mind is your unique case that just representative of itself, rather than comparing it with the general population of values.
> 
> What I'd say is that it's not exactly possible to gain unstability by raising the voltage, especially at those lower volts.
> I wouldn't necessary call it 'overvolting' as the end outcome is to get the VCore stable and that would more like just be a guarantee of keeping the things towards the uncore side, rather solid. Later on, of course, it can be decreased to find the lowest for that too, if you see what I'm trying to say.
> 
> In other words, the most obvious fact of matter is that if he 'doesn't BSOD with a lower uncore and that same 1.200V voltage, then it means that he was actually suffering from a lower uncore value. It would make no sense to change the Uncore and its voltage value 'together', unless one has solid evidence that how much each uncore multiplier takes.
> 
> Definitely to each his own, but some things are just common knowledge to overclocking.


I see where you're coming from but dropping it down will completely remove it from the equation to determine if core is 100% stable 1st which i would question in this instance. I guess both ways are just 2 of many in skinning a cat.









I think it would also be preferred to increase voltage to find stability rather than decrease it. For one it'll take longer to decrease than increase and as a consequence, the side effect of having the system under 100% load for longer.


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> No i don't mean that (ring volts for core stability) i mean i need like ~1.18 ring to stabilize 40x uncore (which i'm using because i can do that and have drop to 800mhz at idle) and ~1.26 for 44x AFAIK
> 
> ^at least, on my 46x which is rock solid stable


Well that's definitely good for you man, not sure what the comment was about then.
Not sure if I'm missing something out.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug2507*
> 
> I see where you're coming from but dropping it down will completely remove it from the equation to determine if core is 100% stable 1st which i would question in this instance. I guess both ways are just 2 of many in skinning a cat.


He's getting 'clock watch dog errors', they occur with less VRin or less uncore voltage, hence, I said what I did.
Quote:


> I think it would also be preferred to increase voltage to find stability rather than decrease it. For one it'll take longer to decrease than increase and as a consequence, the side effect of having the system under 100% load for longer.


Also what I said, but what you previously referred to as 'overvolting'.


----------



## Cyro999

I was quoting this
Quote:


> There's no way for it not to be stable at x40 with 1.200V


because AFAIK it's within possibility for a chip significantly worse than mine to be unstable due to uncore w/ 40x uncore and 1.2 ring if mine is completely not-fine at 1.15


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> I was quoting this
> because AFAIK it's within possibility for a chip significantly worse than mine to be unstable due to uncore w/ 40x uncore and 1.2 ring if mine is completely not-fine at 1.15


Alright, while your point is sound, it would still be a unique case for that as I haven't seen any as yet.


----------



## Cyro999

Hm really? It's commonplace for people to run a decent core clock and 4ghz uncore on notably less than ~1.18 ring?


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Hm really? It's commonplace for people to run a decent core clock and 4ghz uncore on notably less than ~1.18 ring?


Yep, I believe that people do tend to overvolt the uncore as they think that it would take as much as the VCore, which isn't really true.

I can do 4.2Ghz at 1.200V and don't really have a good chip, just average is what I'd say.


----------



## Cyro999

My scaling seems to be pretty flat but AFAIK i couldn't use less than ~1.18 ring for super solid 46x core if i wanted to use 40 uncore, and i don't think that was overvolting. That other comment just seemed a little out of place to me but i'm not really sure


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kinzx*
> 
> Doug2507, those lower temp number is super tempting. I also toy with the idea of delid but just not comfortable enough yet risking any damage to the chip and the wrath of the wife
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I am hoping a custom water cool set up alone might give me a little over 10c lower temp since under stress test I am hitting upper 80s and mid 90s. Rendering, encoding and editing I can hit up to mid 70s.


Your chances of damaging the chip while delidding are very low. The likelihood of damaging the chip offset against the cost of a new chip if you did kill it is going to be cheaper than getting a custom water cooling setup. Plus you know delidding will give you 15C+ drops, while the water cooling may not help much if the die/IHS interface is what is causing your problems.


----------



## Doug2507

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> Also what I said, but what you previously referred to as 'overvolting'.


No, you said to set the voltage at 1.2v then reduce it.


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug2507*
> 
> No, you said to set the voltage at 1.2v then reduce it.


Yea, reduce the multi, while keeping the voltage the same doesn't mean 'overvolting'.
Not sure where you're getting at.


----------



## Doug2507

Yeah no worries, forget about it.


----------



## Warl0rdPT

Ok, after settling with a cpu clock, what can be done voltage wise to read stable the system with the mems now on XMP?


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warl0rdPT*
> 
> Ok, after settling with a cpu clock, what can be done voltage wise to read stable the system with the mems now on XMP?


When you set the XMP profile, it takes care of everything, including the voltage. So you should be good once set.


----------



## filphil

CPU Multiplier - 45
CPU Cache Min/Max - 35/35
DRam Frequency - 2133mhz 10-11-10-32
Vcore Voltage - 1.25v
Vcore Input Voltage - 1.9v
Cache Voltage - 1.15v
DRam Voltage - 1.6v

http://valid.canardpc.com/z86j1i

Aida64 stable for 17 hours

Up next is to see if x264 will cause problems.

Stressing with Prime95 and IBT just doesn't agree with the heat output for my processor. I'm 100% uncomfortable with the temps those two stress test produce. I don't know if I want to continue using these two as as a benchmark or not until I get a watercooling setup going..


----------



## error-id10t

Almost another shouting match.. I guess playing with Haswell can have that effect after all this time!









My 2cents is that chasing lowest possible volts is common-sense but what I found with x264 was that if you're close to the edge of stability (apparently no problems), your FPS may be lower than they can be. In my case I increased VCCIN (but I used to run this fairly low) and cache also slightly and just from that gained as much as I did when I jumped from x43 to x44 Multi. Something like Cinebench did not show this nor any program showed throttling.

But hey, I'm also fairly lucky with BF4 and it's stability. I personally believe it can be used as a good guide for OC stability (the game errors are different) and it's harder than BF3. I haven't played BF3 for a long time so I can't be sure what the difference is.

Figure I'll throw my 2 questions up again incase someone knows the answer; what is IACore, it's TDP and Volts can be measured. Also what does SVID do besides remove VCCIN option from BIOS and provides ability to measure TDP via XTU, HWInfo etc.


----------



## Warl0rdPT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> When you set the XMP profile, it takes care of everything, including the voltage. So you should be good once set.


I know, but OCCT now causes BSOD (014) with the XMP applied...

Perhaps I have to tune some voltage in SA or IO?


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warl0rdPT*
> 
> I know, but OCCT now causes BSOD (014) with the XMP applied...
> 
> Perhaps I have to tune some voltage in SA or IO?


That shouldn't happen, have you used the memory sticks with a previous processor with XMP enabled and no probs?


----------



## Warl0rdPT

Its all new hardware...

They run fine with stock cpu, I tested 3 times for 8h with memtest86+


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warl0rdPT*
> 
> Its all new hardware...
> 
> They run fine with stock cpu, I tested 3 times for 8h with memtest86+


How've you OC'ed your CPU currently?


----------



## Warl0rdPT

44x
35x
vcore: 1.35v
vccin: 1.9v
everything else on auto/default

I kept raising vcore 0.01v until it passed 1h OCCT at jedec

vccin was at 1.8v up until 1.36, then i was told it was too low so once i bumped it it was stable at 1.36, I so I retried 1.35v and it passed as well.

Not with XMP enabled it failed OCCT again.


----------



## Cyro999

Which BSOD is 014?


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warl0rdPT*
> 
> 44x
> 35x
> vcore: 1.35v
> vccin: 1.9v
> everything else on auto/default
> 
> I kept raising vcore 0.01v until it passed 1h OCCT at jedec
> 
> vccin was at 1.8v up until 1.36, then i was told it was too low so once i bumped it it was stable at 1.36, I so I retried 1.35v and it passed as well.
> 
> Not with XMP enabled it failed OCCT again.


I think your chip may need more VCore or VCCIN depending upon the BSOD code.

Without running it on XMP, it runs at 1600Mhz, due to Haswell's IMC's supportage of that speed. With XMP, it does 2400Mhz, but you're saying it fails.

As the XMP profile works fine on stock but causes problems when OC'ed, it looks like a CPU problem, not being stable that is. I can't come up with much unless I have a BSOD code.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Is it just me or for that VCore it would seem like more VCCIN is necessary? Also, I believe using XMP increases voltage ( not sure, I think Darkwizzie was supposed to check it out ).

Anyway I'll check out this stuff today. Have some work to finish up in the morning.


----------



## jameyscott

I have my VCCIN at 1.95 for 1.325Vcore, I haven't messed with it it see if lowering it caused BSODs though. I'd try upping your VCCIN to 1.95 and see if that helps.


----------



## stolemyowncar

Well, I tried some overclocking recently. I tested it out on Prime95 running the In-Place Large FFT's test for about 1 hour and 40 minutes. That's about as long as I've tested anything else before.

Here's what I have it at right now:
http://valid.canardpc.com/6adtud

Is it safe to keep it on that voltage?

I still haven't touched uncore, I think it's ratio is on auto, so I'm not sure if I should bother with that.

I tried it on some lower voltages, but it BSOD'd on 0.01v lower than that in about 20 mins. It's fine for doing, say, the Valley benchmark, but screws up on much above that.

Temperatures while running that Prime95 test capped out at about 80 C. Is that normal?

Picture:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!















Opinions?

Thanks.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stolemyowncar*
> 
> Well, I tried some overclocking recently. I tested it out on Prime95 running the In-Place Large FFT's test for about 1 hour and 40 minutes. That's about as long as I've tested anything else before.
> 
> Here's what I have it at right now:
> http://valid.canardpc.com/6adtud
> 
> Is it safe to keep it on that voltage?
> 
> I still haven't touched uncore, I think it's ratio is on auto, so I'm not sure if I should bother with that.
> 
> I tried it on some lower voltages, but it BSOD'd on 0.01v lower than that in about 20 mins. It's fine for doing, say, the Valley benchmark, but screws up on much above that.
> 
> Temperatures while running that Prime95 test capped out at about 80 C. Is that normal?
> 
> Picture:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Opinions?
> 
> Thanks.


Safe vs unsafe voltages are already noted in the original post.

TL;DR: Voltage wise, you are fine. temp wise, you are also fine.


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stolemyowncar*
> 
> Well, I tried some overclocking recently. I tested it out on Prime95 running the In-Place Large FFT's test for about 1 hour and 40 minutes. That's about as long as I've tested anything else before.
> 
> Here's what I have it at right now:
> http://valid.canardpc.com/6adtud
> 
> Is it safe to keep it on that voltage?
> 
> I still haven't touched uncore, I think it's ratio is on auto, so I'm not sure if I should bother with that.
> 
> I tried it on some lower voltages, but it BSOD'd on 0.01v lower than that in about 20 mins. It's fine for doing, say, the Valley benchmark, but screws up on much above that.
> 
> Temperatures while running that Prime95 test capped out at about 80 C. Is that normal?
> 
> Picture:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Opinions?
> 
> Thanks.


If on max load it's not stable even on that VCore, then you'd be better off find a lower VCore/speed and finding stability on that.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Which BSOD is 014?


I don't currently have any info on a "0x14" BSOD error code, but if it might have been a "0x1A", then it is referring to your RAM. Either try increasing RAM voltage, or you could potentially have a bad stick, run MemTest to check.


----------



## BoredErica

I have a moderately measured confidence that all these oddball BSods are not due to CPU overclock or solely to it. This is why ideally we want to test things one at a time, so if we do B we know if we crash it can't be A as A is fine.


----------



## Warl0rdPT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Which BSOD is 014?


sorry, it was 0124, missed the 2 while typing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> I think your chip may need more VCore or VCCIN depending upon the BSOD code.
> 
> Without running it on XMP, it runs at 1600Mhz, due to Haswell's IMC's supportage of that speed. With XMP, it does 2400Mhz, but you're saying it fails.
> 
> As the XMP profile works fine on stock but causes problems when OC'ed, it looks like a CPU problem, not being stable that is. I can't come up with much unless I have a BSOD code.


BSOD bugcheck 0x00000124

EDIT: I tested again 1.35v [1.90v] at JEDEC and it failed, so i'm back to finding a stable voltage for 4.4GHz

What I don't understand is why it passed that setting yesterday...

Can this be PSU related? I have an old 750W PSU


----------



## Menphisto

On my MSI board 1,76v vccin is standard, in prime95 i See drops to 1,68v could that cause instability?


----------



## Warl0rdPT

Now I'm getting watchdog BSODs (0x00000101) with 1.36 vcore, should I push VCCIN to 2v?

I don't understand why it was fine yesterday at 1.9v


----------



## The Storm

I'm sure it's not the case with every chip but I ran into instability issues when I kept on upping the vccin. I actually lowered mine a from 2 to 1.9 and stabilized my 4.6 oc


----------



## OutlawII

Ok i can boot into 45/39 as low as 1.285 vid and run a few minutes worth of tests and bsod,then tried all the way up too 1.3 same thing now trying 1.35 ok going good so far. Is this normal to have such a wide margin between booting up and being stable? Max temp on hottest core 71c


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutlawII*
> 
> Ok i can boot into 45/39 as low as 1.285 vid and run a few minutes worth of tests and bsod,then tried all the way up too 1.3 same thing now trying 1.35 ok going good so far. Is this normal to have such a wide margin between booting up and being stable? Max temp on hottest core 71c


Very much so. I can boot 47 @ 1.23 but no where near stable. It takes me 1.26 for 45.


----------



## Shanenanigans

I just installed my 212X. Now I'm gonna try overclocking my chip to it's thermal max ( ~1.25 VID or so ). Brb.


----------



## OutlawII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutlawII*
> 
> Ok i can boot into 45/39 as low as 1.285 vid and run a few minutes worth of tests and bsod,then tried all the way up too 1.3 same thing now trying 1.35 ok going good so far. Is this normal to have such a wide margin between booting up and being stable? Max temp on hottest core 71c


Two runs of x264 bsod


----------



## Menphisto

So i think my CPU is stabile @ 45x 1,22 vid(1,23vcore)now i adjust my uncore. I tried 43x uncore before with 1,19v but it crashed after 18 run x264 so 1,195 should work for perfect stability...the Problem must be the uncore..i tested all voltages and clocks separated....


----------



## Cyro999

I'd go 1.2 for safety. x264 isn't a hard test for uncore i think


----------



## Menphisto

Yeah but my MSI board shows 1,2v red....dafuq


----------



## Shanenanigans

Okay. I seem to have run out of luck with my chip. Did some testing. I'll just do a quick recap. For reference, when I was on the stock Intel, I booted into Windows with 4.7 @ 1.35v. Wasn't stable, or anything. I just wanted to get a validation.

---

Testing

Multi - 46x, Vcore - 1.25-1.32v, VRIN 1.9v, VRING 1.15-1.2v, all BSODed in the first pass of x264 with x101.
Multi - 45x, Vcore - 1.2-1.246v, VRING 1.9v, VRING 1.2v, BSOD in first loop of 2nd pass of x264 with x124, at 1.24 VID.

Oddest thing. Increased VID to 1.245 from 1.24, and BSOD on Windows load, when the latter setting booted fine. Now testing with 1.246 VID.

I think I have a low voltage medium OC chip. Or maybe even low OC. Bah. Stupid L314B297 stepping. Just added the stepping so that people who look for this stepping will know it's not too great. Or even good, for that matter.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> Okay. I seem to have run out of luck with my chip. Did some testing. I'll just do a quick recap. For reference, when I was on the stock Intel, I booted into Windows with 4.7 @ 1.35v. Wasn't stable, or anything. I just wanted to get a validation.
> 
> ---
> 
> Testing
> 
> Multi - 46x, Vcore - 1.25-1.32v, VRIN 1.9v, VRING 1.15-1.2v, all BSODed in the first pass of x264 with x101.
> Multi - 45x, Vcore - 1.2-1.246v, VRING 1.9v, VRING 1.2v, BSOD in first loop of 2nd pass of x264 with x124, at 1.24 VID.
> 
> Oddest thing. Increased VID to 1.245 from 1.24, and BSOD on Windows load, when the latter setting booted fine. Now testing with 1.246 VID.
> 
> I think I have a low voltage medium OC chip. Or maybe even low OC. Bah. Stupid L314B297 stepping. Just added the stepping so that people who look for this stepping will know it's not too great. Or even good, for that matter.


Use like 1.24vcore, 1.8 vrin, near-max vrin llc, 34x uncore, see what core multi you can do with it. 45x x264 for 3 loops of pass 2? if fail, 44x? 43x? Fall down til 100% stable, then tighten and work back up in steps


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warl0rdPT*
> 
> sorry, it was 0124, missed the 2 while typing
> BSOD bugcheck 0x00000124
> 
> EDIT: I tested again 1.35v [1.90v] at JEDEC and it failed, so i'm back to finding a stable voltage for 4.4GHz
> 
> What I don't understand is why it passed that setting yesterday...
> 
> Can this be PSU related? I have an old 750W PSU


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warl0rdPT*
> 
> Now I'm getting watchdog BSODs (0x00000101) with 1.36 vcore, should I push VCCIN to 2v?
> 
> I don't understand why it was fine yesterday at 1.9v


When something like this happens, it basically means that you've crossed a certain limit till where your chip scales well and at those higher clocks, there's no guarantee of it being stable even at some particular value of voltages, etc.

I'd recommend start from 4.2-4.3Ghz, see how much you need for those speeds and then keep an eye that where the scaling wall gets worse.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Use like 1.24vcore, 1.8 vrin, near-max vrin llc, 34x uncore, see what core multi you can do with it. 45x x264 for 3 loops of pass 2? if fail, 44x? 43x? Fall down til 100% stable, then tighten and work back up in steps


45x isn't possible with that vcore. Or VID rather. I've bumped it up to 1.255v just to see if it'll do an IBT run on high. After that I'll do 3 loops of x264. If it doesn't fail in the first pass, it usually fails in the first loop.

Testing VRIN - 1.9v, VID - 1.255v, VRING - 1.15v ( 3.5Ghz uncore since 3.4 auto OCs to 4 ), 45x. If this doesn't work, I'll drop down to 1.23 vcore and test 44x.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> 45x isn't possible with that vcore. Or VID rather. I've bumped it up to 1.255v just to see if it'll do an IBT run on high. After that I'll do 3 loops of x264. If it doesn't fail in the first pass, it usually fails in the first loop.
> 
> Testing VRIN - 1.9v, VID - 1.255v, VRING - 1.15v ( 3.5Ghz uncore since 3.4 auto OCs to 4 ), 45x. If this doesn't work, I'll drop down to 1.23 vcore and test 44x.


How do you know it's not doable if you've only tested with too high VRIN? And the practice i said is i think most agreed upon and best for stability on Haswell unless you're gonna spend 5 months changing settings every day or two like some of us did


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> How do you know it's not doable if you've only tested with too high VRIN? And the practice i said is i think most agreed upon and best for stability on Haswell unless you're gonna spend 5 months changing settings every day or two like some of us did


I didn't think it would be too high. I can retest with 1.8 VRIN.

For right now, Darkwizzie, could you add my result to the list? I'll get it changed later when I have a better stress test result. Going to test with 1.8 VRIN in about 5 minutes.

Username: Shanenanigans
CPU Model: 4670k
Core Multiplier: 45x
CPU VID: 1.255
Vcore: 1.272v
Input Voltage: 1.9v
Uncore Multiplier: 35x
Uncore Voltage: 1.15v
Cooling Solution: Cooler Master Hyper 212X
Stability Test: IBT 10 runs - High
Batch Number: 314
Ram Speed: XMP 1600 - 9-9-9-27-1T

Notes :

Vcore is 1.284v when stressing with AVX, ie IBT. Full batch is L314B297. I've looked on the internet for this particular batch and I couldn't find results. And it looks like the thermal threshold for the Hyper 212X is *surprise surprise* 1.284v. Temps hit about 93-94C while IBT stressing.


----------



## Cyro999

What gflops are you getting in IBT?

And chart results with a final oc, after you're done tuning


----------



## Shanenanigans

Getting about 115 gflops in IBT. Rebooted to test with 1.8v input. Crashed after a few minutes with 101. Raised vid to 1.26V and input to 1.82v. Going to test with x264 now.

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cyro999

You sure love changing multiple things at once


----------



## Shanenanigans

Well yeah lol. Thing is, I know a 101 is vcore based. But I felt the 1.8v input was a little low, even with one step before max LLC.

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2

Well it took about ten minutes to crash at that setting. I think it has to do with the vcore dropping at random times because it seems to be fine at 1.284v in hwinfo.


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> Well yeah lol. Thing is, I know a 101 is vcore based. But I felt the 1.8v input was a little low, even with one step before max LLC.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


Not necessarily, clock watch dog is usually 101 (VRin).

1.800V VRin is usually the default value, with the power savings turned off.


----------



## Shanenanigans

That's interesting. Lemme increase the VRIN a bit more and see.


----------



## Doug2507

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> Not necessarily, clock watch dog is usually 101 (VRin).
> 
> 1.800V VRin is usually the default value, with the power savings turned off.


Bollocks. 101 isn't restricted to vrin.


----------



## Doug2507

I can't get my head around the amount of random adjusting/OC'ing going on in here at the moment. Some of you may be better rolling a dice and hoping for the best!


----------



## Shanenanigans

I'm rolling three right now. Still no dice. And no pun intended.


----------



## Menphisto

I found my fail !!!!! Jay .....its the fking uncore 4300mhz is just not stable....even with 1,25v so i adjust 4200mhz @1,15v and prime95 is running now for 3hrs


----------



## OutlawII

Ok seem to be stable at 44/43 1.26 vid my question is can i leave vring volts on auto or should i work on those?


----------



## Shanenanigans

Okay. I set the x264 benchmark to run for three loops. It kinda closed on its own after twelve minutes or so. Is that normal? I thought it would start another loop after.

Sixteen minutes rather.


----------



## Doug2507

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menphisto*
> 
> I found my fail !!!!! Jay .....its the fking uncore 4300mhz is just not stable....even with 1,25v so i adjust 4200mhz @1,15v and prime95 is running now for 3hrs


Christ, if you OC core till it's stable, leave mem for last, start upping uncore and find it's not stable then straight away you know what the problem is! Not having to play about with everything to figure out what the hell's going on!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutlawII*
> 
> Ok seem to be stable at 44/43 1.26 vid my question is can i leave vring volts on auto or should i work on those?


If it's stable and you're happy with the OC leave it as is.


----------



## OutlawII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug2507*
> 
> Christ, if you OC core till it's stable, leave mem for last, start upping uncore and find it's not stable then straight away you know what the problem is! Not having to play about with everything to figure out what the hell's going on!
> If it's stable and you're happy with the OC leave it as is.


Thanks for the quick response Doug


----------



## Doug2507

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutlawII*
> 
> Thanks for the quick response Doug


No worries, nice OC there, if it's final, fill in the info and Wiz will chart it.


----------



## Menphisto

How would you rate this OC?:
Vccin: 1,76v (auto)
Vcore 1,23v (1,22vid) 45x
Vring:1,15v 42x
RAM: 2133mhz
Prime 28.1 max temp: 81C


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug2507*
> 
> Bollocks. 101 isn't restricted to vrin.


Never said it was, but either of two possibilities, mentioned the one which suited his case better.

Thanks for mentioning something that I 'already' knew.


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menphisto*
> 
> How would you rate this OC?:
> Vccin: 1,76v (auto)
> Vcore 1,23v (1,22vid) 45x
> Vring:1,15v 42x
> RAM: 2133mhz
> Prime 28.1 max temp: 81C


As far as values go, one word, great.

All you need is a delid now.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> As far as values go, one word, great.
> 
> All you need is a delid now.


Better cooling solution first, though.


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Better cooling solution first, though.


Even the best of cooling solutions can't control the heat caused by the heat trapped in the bad quality TIM of Intel.


----------



## Menphisto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> As far as values go, one word, great.
> 
> All you need is a delid now.


I cant do a delid, i will **** in my pants , because i'm too nervous


----------



## Doug2507

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> All you need is a delid now.


Why recommend a delid when the current cooling is an H80i and temps on 28.1 are only 81deg max??? Sorry but I just don't get some of the recommendations you're making in this thread.


----------



## Doug2507

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> Even the best of cooling solutions can't control the heat caused by the heat trapped in the bad quality TIM of Intel.


More misinformation. There's nothing wrong with the TIM Intel use.









Un-subbed. All the best with your OC's guys.


----------



## Menphisto

31C idle @ 25C Ambient


----------



## Shanenanigans

Alright. Got the looping thing sorted out, and got the updated encoder from a couple of weeks back on this thread.

Is the latest version a little light on the processor hardware? At the same voltage, IBT resulted in 95C temps and the older x264 resulted in 77C max temps.

And now I'm seeing a max of 75C. Weird.

And how well would this reflect my regular use load temps? I imagine that since it doesn't seem like the cores are stressed to 100%, I can expect such temperatures from CSGO as well.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menphisto*
> 
> I cant do a delid, i will **** in my pants , because i'm too nervous


Haha I tried it today. The IHS refused to come off, regardless of whether I used a razor blade or blocks of wood. So I gave up on that cuz I remember reading earlier that Intel made the newer batches' lids sit on stronger, making removing them impossible.


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menphisto*
> 
> I cant do a delid, i will **** in my pants , because i'm too nervous


In that case it's fine, just keep the temps in check as with that bad TIM, temps can spike really badly....

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug2507*
> 
> Why recommend a delid when the current cooling is an H80i and temps on 28.1 are only 81deg max??? Sorry but I just don't get some of the recommendations you're making in this thread.


Recommend? Well why did you do it yourself then?

Or rather, why don't you run your chip at 81C (24/7) and feel good about it?

It was rather just an observation, the rest is of course his choice, but this comment of yours was fail to even begin with......


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug2507*
> 
> More misinformation. There's nothing wrong with the TIM Intel use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Un-subbed. All the best with your OC's guys.


You must be high man, a novitiate indeed. Some people claimed too much gap between the IHS and Intel's Tim, but after testing it personally, it was the Tim itself, first referred to as 'Intel's secret Sauce' in Ivy days. At least I know what I'm saying....


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> Even the best of cooling solutions can't control the heat caused by the heat trapped in the bad quality TIM of Intel.


Delidding is the last resort in my eyes. Sure, if you want to void your warranty and lose the ability to get a new chip with the tuning plan, be my guest, but I'll be sticking with upgraded cooling solutions. Delidding could net me a good 15-20C drop in temps, but it's not worth it to me because by the time I hit 95C at load, I'll be using more voltage than is probably safe. Not to mention I stress test with x264 which is real world load temps.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> You must be high man, a novitiate indeed. Some people claimed too much gap between the IHS and Intel's Tim, but after testing it personally, it was the Tim itself, first referred to as 'Intel's secret Sauce' in Ivy days. At least I know what I'm saying....


Yeah... The guy with the 5.0 chip doesn't know what he's talking about...


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Delidding is the last resort in my eyes. Sure, if you want to void your warranty and lose the ability to get a new chip with the tuning plan, be my guest, but I'll be sticking with upgraded cooling solutions. Delidding could net me a good 15-20C drop in temps, but it's not worth it to me because by the time I hit 95C at load, I'll be using more voltage than is probably safe. Not to mention I stress test with x264 which is real world load temps.


There was this guy at OCN in I guess the delidding thread where he posted an entire convo with an Intel Rep of RMA'ing a delidded chip through the tuning plan. The rep said that all they need is the IHS placed back the way it was and they would consider it. It was sometime back, so you wont necessarily lose your tuning plan.
Quote:


> Yeah... The guy with the 5.0 chip doesn't know what he's talking about...


LOL, having a good chip doesn't serve as being a genius in overclocking knowledge. Oh I forgot, that's what people think these days.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> There was this guy at OCN in I guess the delidding thread where he posted an entire convo with an Intel Rep of RMA'ing a delidded chip through the tuning plan. The rep said that all they need is the IHS placed back the way it was and *they would consider it*. It was sometime back, so you wont necessarily lose your tuning plan.
> LOL, having a good chip doesn't serve as being a genius in overclocking knowledge. Oh I forgot, that's what people think these days.


They would consider it. I'm not willing to risk a 340 dollar investment on someone having a good or bad day at work.

He has a good chip, he's a good guy, and he knows what he's talking about. His chip is a golden one, but he knows Haswell fairly well and has proven it. You, on the other hand, have not really proven much with what you say in here.


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> They would consider it. I'm not willing to risk a 340 dollar investment on someone having a good or bad day at work.


That's not the point, the point was that it could be done, whereas you dismissed it without searching it up.
Quote:


> *He has a good chip, he's a good guy, and he knows what he's talking about*. His chip is a golden one, but he knows Haswell fairly well and has proven it. You, on the other hand, have not really proven anything with what you say in here.


Nothing relates to anything of what you just mentioned to the title of this thread. Just because he's a good guy and has posted a few unverified values of how 'just his chip' behaves, grants him proof?

I really don't think so. Talking about proof, before I started opening my mouth to actually help others, I've been running a hypothesis with Haswell and have even posted from time to time. Too bad you never noticed it.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> You must be high man, a novitiate indeed. Some people claimed too much gap between the IHS and Intel's Tim, but after testing it personally, it was the Tim itself, first referred to as 'Intel's secret Sauce' in Ivy days. At least I know what I'm saying....


Intel TIM may not be up with the liquid metal TIM, but it's good paste as far as paste TIM goes, it is comparable to gelid extreme, mx4, etc.

Unless you mean in the sense that all paste TIM is crap compared to liquid metal, intel's stuff would be lumped in then.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menphisto*
> 
> On my MSI board 1,76v vccin is standard, in prime95 i See drops to 1,68v could that cause instability?


Possibly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warl0rdPT*
> 
> Now I'm getting watchdog BSODs (0x00000101) with 1.36 vcore, should I push VCCIN to 2v?
> 
> I don't understand why it was fine yesterday at 1.9v


Possibly. But that Vcore I had 1.95 VCCIN, I was rock solid stable.

You can test whether you need more or less VCCIN by seeing average time till bsod at x264.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Storm*
> 
> I'm sure it's not the case with every chip but I ran into instability issues when I kept on upping the vccin. I actually lowered mine a from 2 to 1.9 and stabilized my 4.6 oc


What vcore?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutlawII*
> 
> Ok i can boot into 45/39 as low as 1.285 vid and run a few minutes worth of tests and bsod,then tried all the way up too 1.3 same thing now trying 1.35 ok going good so far. Is this normal to have such a wide margin between booting up and being stable? Max temp on hottest core 71c


Hell yes. Absolutely yes.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutlawII*
> 
> Two runs of x264 bsod




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> I didn't think it would be too high. I can retest with 1.8 VRIN.
> 
> For right now, Darkwizzie, could you add my result to the list? I'll get it changed later when I have a better stress test result. Going to test with 1.8 VRIN in about 5 minutes.
> 
> Username: Shanenanigans
> CPU Model: 4670k
> Core Multiplier: 45x
> CPU VID: 1.255
> Vcore: 1.272v
> Input Voltage: 1.9v
> Uncore Multiplier: 35x
> Uncore Voltage: 1.15v
> Cooling Solution: Cooler Master Hyper 212X
> Stability Test: IBT 10 runs - High
> Batch Number: 314
> Ram Speed: XMP 1600 - 9-9-9-27-1T
> 
> Notes :
> 
> Vcore is 1.284v when stressing with AVX, ie IBT. Full batch is L314B297. I've looked on the internet for this particular batch and I couldn't find results. And it looks like the thermal threshold for the Hyper 212X is *surprise surprise* 1.284v. Temps hit about 93-94C while IBT stressing.


You have been charted.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menphisto*
> 
> I found my fail !!!!! Jay .....its the fking uncore 4300mhz is just not stable....even with 1,25v so i adjust 4200mhz @1,15v and prime95 is running now for 3hrs


Well there you go.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutlawII*
> 
> Ok seem to be stable at 44/43 1.26 vid my question is can i leave vring volts on auto or should i work on those?


43 uncore from my experience you should manually tune the voltage. Anything above x41, x42.


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Intel TIM may not be up with the liquid metal TIM, but it's good paste as far as paste TIM goes, it is comparable to gelid extreme, mx4, etc.
> 
> Unless you mean in the sense that all paste TIM is crap compared to liquid metal, intel's stuff would be lumped in then.


I meant to even compare it with the conventional MX4, the MX4 is a lot better.

How can dry TIM even be a good transfer medium of heat? I know it can't. Again, the reason why stock Tim's on Intel's stock sinks dry up after a year or so, making it over heat. This honestly is nothing new.


----------



## FtW 420

It does dry out over time & not as good then, this is true. Other pastes can dry out as well but intel makes it difficult to get at that under-IHS stuff.
Intel TIM was tested in a TIM test a couple years back & was up there with the best performers.

Some guys have delidded to replace the TIM, thinking just the TIM & not scraping the glue. Using stuff like MX4 they have gotten the same & worse temps after delidding.

In many ways this is an irrelevant discussion though. Whatever makes the temps worse, TIM or gap, the temps do better after a good delidding. After delidding the paste is getting swapped since re-using paste is not the best plan, so 99.9% of the time the glue gap & stock TIM are both goners simultaneously.


----------



## Ali Man

And that's the thing man, what good is Intel's TIM in a lab, when it can't hold its name under the IHS. All the chips that I've delidded so far have come up with dry TIM's.

One thing that you may have missed in consideration of the glue and stock TIM is that there's a larger variation of temperature between cores, whereas delidding places that, keeping the lapping part on a side.


----------



## Doug2507

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> Recommend? Well why did you do it yourself then?
> 
> Or rather, why don't you run your chip at 81C (24/7) and feel good about it?
> 
> It was rather just an observation, the rest is of course his choice, but this comment of yours was fail to even begin with......


Ok, wasn't going to post here anymore but i'll bite on this one occasion as you seem to be even more ******ed than i originally thought or lack the ability to decipher information that's previously been posted in this thread.

The reason i delidded was constantly hitting 90-95deg running 27.9 with a core voltage of 1.25v. This chip i'd already proven to scale well so with a lot of headroom on voltage and none on temp, the only way to OC higher was to a) delid and b) run a custom water loop.

I don't run my chip at 81deg 24/7, neither is Menphisto. That 81 deg was max temp whilst running an AVX2 application at 100% load for considerable time which is no where near the stress he will exert on the core during normal use.

So yeah, silly me for posting a 'fail' comment from the start.

Keep dishing out the useful advice.


----------



## BoredErica

So far I've done 3-4 games of BF3, 8 hours of Komodo/Houdini, 8hrs of Stockfish. No Bsod yet @ 4.6ghz. More tests to be done of course.

The idea of running 100mhz faster for chess makes me feel all warm and tingly inside.


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug2507*
> 
> Ok, wasn't going to post here anymore but i'll bite on this one occasion as you seem to be even more ******ed than i originally thought or lack the ability to decipher information that's previously been posted in this thread.
> 
> The reason i delidded was constantly hitting 90-95deg running 27.9 with a core voltage of 1.25v. This chip i'd already proven to scale well so with a lot of headroom on voltage and none on temp, the only way to OC higher was to a) delid and b) run a custom water loop.
> 
> I don't run my chip at 81deg 24/7, neither is Menphisto. That 81 deg was max temp whilst running an AVX2 application at 100% load for considerable time which is no where near the stress he will exert on the core during normal use.
> 
> So yeah, silly me for posting a 'fail' comment from the start.
> 
> Keep dishing out the useful advice.


People like you will certainly never learn. *Delidding isn't for those who only have an OC headroom in their chips, but rather for the betterment of the overall temps, for 24/7 usage.*

Haswell spikes even on as low as 1.200V as the gap in actual temps are still 20-25C, with a delid job. Some are happy with the warranty, lack of risk, while others aren't.

I just find it quite frankly stupid enough for someone not to recommend delidding, when while they've done it themselves, keeping the OC potential crap on one side and just looking at temps as that's the main reason why it's done. Fail as it is....


----------



## BoredErica

I've read what you guys said and frankly I'm confused.


----------



## pcoutu17

When referring to input voltage, is that initial or eventual?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pcoutu17*
> 
> When referring to input voltage, is that initial or eventual?


I believe for Asus boards the eventual voltage is the biggie.


----------



## Menphisto

And all started ,because my 81C max. In prime 28.1


----------



## BoredErica

Well, at least you're stable now (right?)


----------



## Menphisto

I hope ...but i will stress it overnight..








(You saw my settings with the 42x uncore?) what you think about it?


----------



## BoredErica

I don't know how your CPU will react but I'm at x42 and 1.25-1.28v. Don't want to go any higher... chasing an extra 100mhz uncore for that much more Vring, nty.


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I don't know how your CPU will react but I'm at x42 and 1.25-1.28v. Don't want to go any higher... chasing an extra 100mhz uncore for that much more Vring, nty.


Can't believe you have that bad of a chip, dam.


----------



## Menphisto

That's what my uncore is like too, 1,15v for 42x and 1,25v for 43x (you know me, my personal voltage cap is very low, around 1,25 vcore and same for uncore)


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menphisto*
> 
> That's what my uncore is like too, 1,15v for 42x and 1,25v for 43x (you know me, my personal voltage cap is very low, around 1,25 vcore and same for uncore)


Well then there you go, your voltage wall lies between the uncore speed of x42-43.


----------



## klepp0906

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> Can't believe you have that bad of a chip, dam.


its his uncore not his core - reading comp ftw


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *klepp0906*
> 
> its his uncore not his core - reading comp ftw


Either it was his edit or I surely read it wrong, but his core isn't that good either, from the previous posts that I've seen.

1.280V for just 4.2Ghz uncore is also quite a bit.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> Can't believe you have that bad of a chip, dam.


That's for uncore, not core.

Hitting 4.5 @ 1.35v, every stability test stable. Doing 4.6.


----------



## OutlawII

Need some input pass many passes of x264 without crashing 44/43 at 1.26 vid, vring at auto but crashing within 30 min of bf4 u think i need to set vring and if so where to start?


----------



## BoredErica

I'd start at 1.2v, 1.3v as max value.

Make sure crash is due to CPU OC not game instability or bad drivers.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutlawII*
> 
> Need some input pass many passes of x264 without crashing 44/43 at 1.26 vid, vring at auto but crashing within 30 min of bf4 u think i need to set vring and if so where to start?


fwiw, we appear to have similar settings but I had to use 1.265v for x264. For BF4 to be stable I had to up it to 1.28v and drop cache down to x41.


----------



## OutlawII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> fwiw, we appear to have similar settings but I had to use 1.265v for x264. For BF4 to be stable I had to up it to 1.28v and drop cache down to x41.


Running BF4 stock settings no crashes so thinkl i will try vring,and do some more testing!!


----------



## error-id10t

vring = cache?

The more I fiddle the more confused I get. Before BF4 time, when I changed cache volts it would follow what I set. Because BF4 was unstable I dropped it's max. Multi to x41 and have now set it's volts to 1.17v in BIOS. However, all tools see it at 1.22v which doesn't make sense. Further, I can see it's Watts in idle ~15W but under load it drops to 10W, this doesn't appear to cause problems but it doesn't make sense.

Disable SVID and then of course all these values stop making sense and it basically reads 3W all the time with slight variation.

Anyhow, let us know your success. For me, raising cache volts (or VCCIN for that matter) wasn't it.


----------



## Ali Man

From my experience guys, VRing is the last thing that would crash your setups.....well unless it's highly undervolted....


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> vring = cache?
> 
> The more I fiddle the more confused I get. Before BF4 time, when I changed cache volts it would follow what I set. Because BF4 was unstable I dropped it's max. Multi to x41 and have now set it's volts to 1.17v in BIOS. However, all tools see it at 1.22v which doesn't make sense. Further, I can see it's Watts in idle ~15W but under load it drops to 10W, this doesn't appear to cause problems but it doesn't make sense.
> 
> Disable SVID and then of course all these values stop making sense and it basically reads 3W all the time with slight variation.
> 
> Anyhow, let us know your success. For me, raising cache volts (or VCCIN for that matter) wasn't it.


Forceman said the wattage reading isn't reliable from software. Vring = Cache voltage.

Just take cache ratio to stock manually and let the Vring sit at 1.2v, nice and cozy. If you still Bsod that almost guarentees the issue is not cache ratio.


----------



## error-id10t

I think you misread my comment about cache. I've manually set it to 1.17v however it is being read as 1.22v. That is not normal and did not happen previously - I've had 2 BIOS updates since, so it's possible this has something to do with it. I also already know that if I raise cache from x41 Multi to greater, BF4 will BSOD.

Anyhow, I think this thread is becoming too repetitive now with nothing new being tried or discussed. Time to have a break and good luck to all.

Secondly; on your initial comment - that was about C states and when there is no load. It was about how low does Haswell go when using C states. Nothing to do with under-load readings.


----------



## Menphisto

Fk, prime crash and xtu crash....






















Clock watchdog again...


----------



## Menphisto

Now i set my vccin to 1,81v manually.
That voltage dont damage anything,or? (1,23vcore)


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menphisto*
> 
> Now i set my vccin to 1,81v manually.
> That voltage dont damage anything,or? (1,23vcore)


No, that voltage is fine.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menphisto*
> 
> Now i set my vccin to 1,81v manually.
> That voltage dont damage anything,or? (1,23vcore)


Safe voltage parameters are already posted in original thread.

Like I said, test with uncore stock. Just bring it to like x40 1.2v Vring and it should work no hassle. If you want to knock that extra 100-300mhz uncore then it'll hurt.


----------



## Menphisto

Thanks, but now i think its not the uncore...i test now my settings which are 16 hours prime stable ,only with 1,81v vccin ,that must work or i shoot myself!!!


----------



## Jason7890

Was tinkering last night and managed the below settings;
CPU Multi-x47
Vcore-1.280v
Cache Multi-47
Vring-1.280v
LLC-2
VCCIN-1.930v

This is'nt 100% yet,did manage to pass Cinebench R15,Fritz Chess(2 runs)before playing Batman Arkham-Origins for an hour.Was late though so will test more tonight.

In between finding higher overclocks,have been using these settings;
CPU Multi-x44
Vcore-1.160v
Cache Multi-x44
Vring-1.160v
LLC-2
VCCIN-1.680v

My CPU is stable at 4.6 but at 4.4 the temps and quietness are just incredible,can only hear GPU.Also before anyone chimes in on my cache multi...yes I set it to 34 when finding new settings,but my chip seriously is'nt phased by upping it at all and so far has'nt effected any stability or I would go back down,I guess I got a golden cache,lol.


----------



## Jason7890

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menphisto*
> 
> Thanks, but now i think its not the uncore...i test now my settings which are 16 hours prime stable ,only with 1,81v vccin ,that must work or i shoot myself!!!


Try upping VCCIN,my chip tends to want more than the 0.500-0.600v that seems to be common,and your well within safe ranges.


----------



## Menphisto

Is it true that 1,808 vccin ,auto is in asus sabertooth boards?


----------



## Menphisto

Which setting would you use ?:
Vccin: 1,76v Prime95 16h stable
Or
Vccin: 1,808v Prime95 24h+ stable


----------



## EarlZ

VCCIN can go as high as 2.0 as some say


----------



## Menphisto

So no Problem to go with the second setting for maximum stability?


----------



## Cyro999

Auto isn't neccesarily 1.8 i think. You should always manually set it and manually set LLC.

Nothing wrong with 1.8 though, i wouldn't hesitate for 1.95 for 24/7.. Just use what works best. Lower isn't better, you're not trying to cut it down


----------



## Menphisto

Now i m really confused....i set manually vccin 1,81v and baaaam....Computer restarts while playing cod ghosts(10 min) and BIOS say `overclock fail`....(settings tested 2h prime95)...after that i set the vccin back to auto (1,76v) and everything is fine now for 3h....dafuq


----------



## Cyro999

Low sample size (you had one problem, you dont know if it was random or not)

and it's been known for a very long time that higher VRIN is not neccesarily better


----------



## Menphisto

So you mean higher vccin can cause crashes like me?


----------



## Cyro999

Maybe, there's a reason we don't run it @2v for 1.2vcore overclocks


----------



## Menphisto

my vcore is 1,23v and vring 1,19v so normally auto settings (1,76vccin) should be fine, so it cant be the vccin which i must change for my stable OC..next i will try 1,2vring for 42x


----------



## geogga

So OC'ed my 4670k to 4.3 with 1.175.
Forgot to set adaptive to manual, which explained to me why there was using more voltage (1.28) than needed.
Thanks for reminding me in the intro post.
I think that this is quite good, but Since this is my first time OCing on air(212 evo with PK3 BTW) I don't know if it's good or not.

Also, when on the desktop with no windows, voltage and clock is still at 4.3 and 1.175. Shouldn't it be like the base clock and lower voltage? I had adaptive on during that time. Strange..

Will edit this post later for the more results.


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geogga*
> 
> So OC'ed my 4670k to 4.3 with 1.175.
> Forgot to set adaptive to manual, which explained to me why there was using more voltage (1.28) than needed.
> Thanks for reminding me in the intro post.
> I think that this is quite good, but Since this is my first time OCing on air(212 evo with PK3 BTW) I don't know if it's good or not.
> 
> Also, when on the desktop with no windows, voltage and clock is still at 4.3 and 1.175. Shouldn't it be like the base clock and lower voltage? I had adaptive on during that time. Strange..
> 
> Will edit this post later for the more results.


Need more info on your system. You'd have to manually enable the C-states in the bios for them to actually work and make sure that EIST is enabled.


----------



## geogga

Ahhhok,
4670k with z87 Deluxe, on windows 7. Don't think you need to know more right?

So when trying to set to manual for stress testing, I'm a bit confused here.

Do I change the CPU core voltage to 1.17 or change the CPU cache voltage to 1.17?
The CPU core voltage shows 1.040 but the cache voltage shows 1.125

EDIT: Got 4.4 with 1.215...is increasing voltage by 0.4. Do I really need to increase it that much for 100 mhz more?


----------



## crabula

Thought I was stable, but just had a hard crash (no blue screen according to bluescreenview) after just one minute stressing with prime95 "in-place large FFTs" (was previously 30min stable on this test), just wanted to check temps and bam...

Was also previously 2+hour stable with p95 "blend" as well.

4670K @ 4.3GHz on ASUS Z87-Plus with:

core multi: 43
vcore: 1.25 (goes from 1.248 to 1.264 under stress)
cache freq: 34
cache voltage: 1.1
input: 1.82

As in the first post of this thread large FFT can find instability in RAM - could that be why I got a hard crash / no BSOD?

If it's the RAM, what can I try to stabilise it? Or could it even be faulty? It's 2x4GB Corsair 2133 C11 1.5V, set to stock settings with XMP profile.

I read in one guide that increasing System Agent (VCCSA) helps with RAM stability.

Thanks


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crabula*
> 
> Thought I was stable, but just had a hard crash (no blue screen according to bluescreenview) after just one minute stressing with prime95 "in-place large FFTs" (was previously 30min stable on this test), just wanted to check temps and bam...
> 
> Was also previously 2+hour stable with p95 "blend" as well.
> 
> 4670K @ 4.3GHz on ASUS Z87-Plus with:
> 
> core multi: 43
> vcore: 1.25 (goes from 1.248 to 1.264 under stress)
> cache freq: 34
> cache voltage: 1.1
> input: 1.82
> 
> As in the first post of this thread large FFT can find instability in RAM - could that be why I got a hard crash / no BSOD?
> 
> If it's the RAM, what can I try to stabilise it? Or could it even be faulty? It's 2x4GB Corsair 2133 C11 1.5V, set to stock settings with XMP profile.
> 
> I read in one guide that increasing System Agent (VCCSA) helps with RAM stability.
> 
> Thanks


could be ram or lack of vcore.. my 4.3 requires 1.280v to be stable and 1.390 for 4.5


----------



## BoredErica

Been gaming on Skyrim, plan to do a lot of Skyrim tonight and tomorrow (Veteran's Day). I might give Warzones a whirl even though I know how gamebreaking it can be. You know, for nonstop combat fun and super duper CPU borttleneck win.









Making my computer weep.

No bsods yet.


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geogga*
> 
> Ahhhok,
> 4670k with z87 Deluxe, on windows 7. Don't think you need to know more right?
> 
> So when trying to set to manual for stress testing, I'm a bit confused here.
> 
> Do I change the CPU core voltage to 1.17 or change the CPU cache voltage to 1.17?
> The CPU core voltage shows 1.040 but the cache voltage shows 1.125
> 
> EDIT: Got 4.4 with 1.215...is increasing voltage by 0.4. Do I really need to increase it that much for 100 mhz more?


It all depends on how well your chip scales with frequency. Sometimes for just 100Mhz, you may need a lot, again depending upon how good or bad your chip is. But 0.4 is a bit too much, I don't think you're saying it correctly. Must be 0.040V


----------



## geogga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> It all depends on how well your chip scales with frequency. Sometimes for just 100Mhz, you may need a lot, again depending upon how good or bad your chip is. But 0.4 is a bit too much, I don't think you're saying it correctly. Must be 0.040V


Oops, Yes I ment 0.04 or 400 mhz.
Actually, was stress testing 4.4 at 1.26 manual mode AIDA64 for two hours, no crash. Max is about 70.
Going to try to lower volts and then OC higher. My CPU isn't too good...


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geogga*
> 
> Oops, Yes I ment 0.04 or 400 mhz.
> Actually, was stress testing 4.4 at 1.26 manual mode AIDA64 for two hours, no crash. Max is about 70.
> Going to try to lower volts and then OC higher. My CPU isn't too good...


That looks to be good for an undelidded chip. And don't feel bad man, I went through several chips only to keep the one that I initially bought.


----------



## kinzx

So I redid my H100 just to see if I can improve my temp in any way. It was set as exhaust in push/pull on the top of my case. I switch it to intake and didn't see any noticeable temp change, around 2-4c but that is within fluctuation range. Set it back to exhaust and same thing, so it does seem my chip just like to run hot







and a better cooling really is needed. I also played with the chip and it can boot up and surf the net, youtube, skype at 47 multi and 1.365 vcore with all other setting left the same. At 1.36 vcore the computer will freeze after it load windows and I move the mouse.

I will test if I can take it to 48 multi to see if it will boot and do basic stuff under or around 1.4 volt. .

This was no hard test as I want to see how much more I might take the chip if I had the thermal headroom.

Also, another test, leaving the power cord in or not switching the psu to off when I power off, when I power back on my computer will reboot with overclock failed. Been almost 2 week without it when I unplug/turn off psu so it seem either my psu or MB is drawing power when it is off and causing my overclock to become unstable. My psu is a kingwin 850w 80+ plat so by all mean it should be good to go with haswell. Anyone else with an MSI mpower that is having similar issue?


----------



## Cyro999

The difference between linpack stable (without avx) and 100% solid is like +0.04vcore at 4.7ghz for me. If you can barely boot @1.365 there's no way you'd have 4.8 below 1.4v.

What kinda temps do you have from 1 cinebench run of a stable clock at like 1.2-1.3vcore? I usually take screenshots or note temps from 1 run, max temp on each core. If hyperthreading is on/off too

so i'd record like: core/uncore frequency, vcore/vrin/ring, max temp core 1, 2, 3, 4 (four numbers) and also ht on or ht off


----------



## geogga

Yea 4770ks are very bad, the 4770ks are even more harder to pick, as in there is a greater chance of a bad chip rather than a good chip.

Got 4.4 on 1.25, and now trying 4.5 on 1.26. Failed after 5 minutes on AIDA64 so going 1.265.
This OC journey is gonna be a while...too much restarting and BSODs lol
After that I gotta learn how to get the Haswell power saving options that you mentioned earlier. Don't want 1.26 24/7










I find that OCing is quite intriguing, until you find your perfect clock and voltage, and your like, "my life is complete.)
Cant wait to delid AND water cool...


----------



## Shanenanigans

@kinzx If I'm not mistaken, if your chip likes to run hot, then you would benefit the most from delidding. Others please feel free to correct me.

Personally at my current settings ( 1.86VRIN, 1.265VID, 1.15 VRING, 45x/35x ) my load temps in CSGO, which is my heaviest regular usage, were ~66C, with the hottest core getting to 67C.

Otherwise, for Cinebench, it's about .... ~71C? I think my ambients are a little lower than usual.

@geogga I think the 4770k chips are easier to pick because I've been a much larger share of them do relatively higher overclocks at lower voltages.

As for BSODs, yeah, I had about 10-15 of them the day I got my 212X. Hilarious that I couldn't get anything stable until I got to what I'm at right now.

As for the ultra low voltage, I have all the power options set to auto in the BIOS, but C6/C7 to enabled. Everything at auto resulted in 800mhz @ .7v but after forcing C6/C7 on, it results in 800mhz @ .36v or less.

Just be careful that your PSU doesn't shutdown. I tested by leaving my rig idle for about 20 or 30 minutes ( had to modify my power options for that ) and then I tested with sleep/resume, and finally shutdown/restart. Since the PSU didn't shutdown and I didn't get any BSODs, I was good to go.


----------



## pcoutu17

Here's what I got up to now.

Core Multiplier: 45x
Core VID: 1.32v
Vcore: 1.328-1.344
Uncore Multiplier: 35x
Uncore VID: 1.2v
Uncore Voltage: 1.22v
Input Voltage: 1.9v
LLC: Level 8 (Max)

Temps aren't bad, maxing at 72c in x264 and BF4.

I'm just wondering what else I should tweak and if this seems like a safe setup. Also, the only thing I can see that refers to VCCIN is lab led ad VCCIN Shadow Voltage, which is set to auto.

I have a 4670k and Maximus VI Gene for reference.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pcoutu17*
> 
> Here's what I got up to now.
> 
> Core Multiplier: 45x
> Core VID: 1.32v
> Vcore: 1.328-1.344
> Uncore Multiplier: 35x
> Uncore VID: 1.2v
> Uncore Voltage: 1.22v
> Input Voltage: 1.9v
> LLC: Level 8 (Max)
> 
> Temps aren't bad, maxing at 72c in x264 and BF4.
> 
> I'm just wondering what else I should tweak and if this seems like a safe setup. Also, the only thing I can see that refers to VCCIN is lab led ad VCCIN Shadow Voltage, which is set to auto.
> 
> I have a 4670k and Maximus VI Gene for reference.


You can compare your batch results to the others ( batch number is on the box as well ), but it seems a little high for 45x. Then again, Darkwizzie is running his chip at 1.35v 46x. And mine is a little lower @ 1.265VID which is ~1.272-1.284 vcore.


----------



## kinzx

I needed 1.32 to boot to 4.6 ghz and 1.36 to get 4.6 to pass benchmark and stress test. My hottest core get up to 81c-82c at 45 multi and 1.265 vcore, at 46 multi and 1.36 vcore I am hitting 94c-96c, this is running xtu bench and cinebench, at 47 multi I needed 1.365 to run cinebench and xtu spike but it to 100c. Even try and was able to boot at 48 multi and 1.375 but crash just surfing and watching youtube. Didn't bother upping vcore as I know that I will probably be needing close to 1.4 to get it stable but not going to until I can manage this heat. In gaming and my usual stuff my temp are in the mid 70c at most but stay around the 47c-65c range. I posted a pic of my temp going up to 60c doing nothing but just standing around in WoW with my 4.6 ghz setting.

It look like I will go custom water cool to see how much improvement in temp I can get there, and afterward decide if I will delid. I consider this a great chip if I can hit 4.7 ghz under 1.4 volt and a uber awesome chip if I can hit 4.8 around 1.4 volt if only for benching. It seem the chip has some potential but the heat on it is ridiculous. I think from all the posts I might have one of the hottest chip in the thread just at 1.265 volt.

Just to be clear, beside extensive test on 4.5 ghz at 1.265 vcore all the other multi were just quick test to get an idea so in no way am I claiming them to be stable. More test are needed.

On an unrelated but oc subject, looking at the XSPC raystorm, anyone has any thought on it. I will be checking and posting this question to the watercooling section.


----------



## pcoutu17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> You can compare your batch results to the others ( batch number is on the box as well ), but it seems a little high for 45x. Then again, Darkwizzie is running his chip at 1.35v 46x. And mine is a little lower @ 1.265VID which is ~1.272-1.284 vcore.


Yeah, it doesn't seem like a very good chip, but as long as it hits 4.5ghz within my thermal window I'm okay with it. The other issue is that this is my first experience with OCing so I've left a few settings on auto. Also, I enabled C states, but the two options for C6 and C7 are short or long. C6 is set at short and C7 is set at long. Does this sound right? My voltage doesn't seem to be going down when idle though.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> The difference between linpack stable (without avx) and 100% solid is like +0.04vcore at 4.7ghz for me. If you can barely boot @1.365 there's no way you'd have 4.8 below 1.4v.
> 
> What kinda temps do you have from 1 cinebench run of a stable clock at like 1.2-1.3vcore? I usually take screenshots or note temps from 1 run, max temp on each core. If hyperthreading is on/off too
> 
> so i'd record like: core/uncore frequency, vcore/vrin/ring, max temp core 1, 2, 3, 4 (four numbers) and also ht on or ht off


I agree. If you can barely boot at a multiplier at 1.365 you are miles off from actual stability. I'd say there's no way you'll find rock solid stability under 1.45v.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geogga*
> 
> Yea 4770ks are very bad, the 4770ks are even more harder to pick, as in there is a greater chance of a bad chip rather than a good chip.
> 
> Got 4.4 on 1.25, and now trying 4.5 on 1.26. Failed after 5 minutes on AIDA64 so going 1.265.
> This OC journey is gonna be a while...too much restarting and BSODs lol
> After that I gotta learn how to get the Haswell power saving options that you mentioned earlier. Don't want 1.26 24/7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find that OCing is quite intriguing, until you find your perfect clock and voltage, and your like, "my life is complete.)
> Cant wait to delid AND water cool...


The average is still the average: 4.55ghz. That's OK.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pcoutu17*
> 
> Yeah, it doesn't seem like a very good chip, but as long as it hits 4.5ghz within my thermal window I'm okay with it. The other issue is that this is my first experience with OCing so I've left a few settings on auto. Also, I enabled C states, but the two options for C6 and C7 are short or long. C6 is set at short and C7 is set at long. Does this sound right? My voltage doesn't seem to be going down when idle though.


Not sure about that. You'll have to check the manual or the net. It was just a matter of auto, disabled or enabled for me. And use HWMonitor, HWInfo or something else to look at your Vcore readings when idle. Also check your Windows power profile ( If it's on high performance, it won't work ).. I'm usually in balanced, and works like a charm.

Under CPU Power Management Configuration in this place, you should find your answer.

http://rog.asus.com/253612013/labels/rog-exclusive/maximus-vi-power-saving-power-tuning-guide/


----------



## pcoutu17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> Not sure about that. You'll have to check the manual or the net. It was just a matter of auto, disabled or enabled for me. And use HWMonitor, HWInfo or something else to look at your Vcore readings when idle. Also check your Windows power profile ( If it's on high performance, it won't work ).. I'm usually in balanced, and works like a charm.
> 
> Under CPU Power Management Configuration in this place, you should find your answer.
> 
> http://rog.asus.com/253612013/labels/rog-exclusive/maximus-vi-power-saving-power-tuning-guide/


Ah, thank you for the link! +1 for the effort and replies!


----------



## Jason7890

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pcoutu17*
> 
> Yeah, it doesn't seem like a very good chip, but as long as it hits 4.5ghz within my thermal window I'm okay with it. The other issue is that this is my first experience with OCing so I've left a few settings on auto. Also, I enabled C states, but the two options for C6 and C7 are short or long. C6 is set at short and C7 is set at long. Does this sound right? My voltage doesn't seem to be going down when idle though.


C6 and C7 are hibernate modes,C1E controls power steppings i think.I would'nt worry,when you dialed in final overclock set voltage back to adaptive,on my Asrock at least I set an over-ride voltage when stress testing then switch back to adaptive as it works to the maximum value I inputted in over-ride,unless stress testing or benching.I have C6 and C7 dis-abled as they cause excessive writes to SSD,my volts still lower when frequency does.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jason7890*
> 
> C6 and C7 are hibernate modes,C1E controls power steppings i think.I would'nt worry,when you dialed in final overclock set voltage back to adaptive,on my Asrock at least I set an over-ride voltage when stress testing then switch back to adaptive as it works to the maximum value I inputted in over-ride,unless stress testing or benching.I have C6 and C7 dis-abled as they cause excessive writes to SSD,my volts still lower when frequency does.


That's interesting. I did notice my SSD writes going up ... went from .15 to .18 in the past few days since I forced C6/C7 on. I'll turn it off for a few days and check. 5W doesn't matter ALL that much to me.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jason7890*
> 
> I have C6 and C7 dis-abled as they cause excessive writes to SSD,my volts still lower when frequency does.


How exactly is C6/7 causing any writes to your SSD, let alone excessive writes? And really, people are still worried about SSD life span?

http://techreport.com/review/25559/the-ssd-endurance-experiment-200tb-update

C6/7 aren't hibernate modes, they are just deeper CPU sleep states. The CPU core flushes the cache and shuts down, but it doesn't flush the cache to SSD like a system hibernate would, it just clears it so the cache doesn't have to remain powered.


----------



## OutlawII

On an unrelated but oc subject, looking at the XSPC raystorm, anyone has any thought on it. I will be checking and posting this question to the watercooling section.[/quote]

I thought about the raystorm kit but for me a custom loop was just more practical,i could pick and choose what i wanted and didnt want check out my haswell rig in my sig and compare prices and components.It cools great by the way


----------



## Cyro999

Shooting for rock solid 4.7, currently at:

4.6 profile, solid:

1.85vrin @ turbo llc
1.27vcore
1.2 ring
"turbo mode" uncore (8x idle, 40x load)

Attempted 4.7 not solid yet:

1.95vrin @ extreme llc
1.345vcore (just 124'd at 1.335 with maybe very slight settings changes, but 101 before.. 101 can happen with too low vcore, if you're borderline, i think)

1.22 ring
"turbo mode" uncore (8x idle, 40x load)
+0.1 sa
+0.1 dio

^When it works perfectly, i'll pull back the stuff i don't need. This is a HT off profile, so my temps are fine on silver arrow. Didn't hit 190 on cinebench r15 singlethreaded, but there is no doubt in my mind i could break it with little effort if i set uncore/RAM to stuff that is not "strictly stable" as a couple quick runs i did showed only a couple points off

I'll keep updated of my progress, errors etc, and any discussion/pointers appriciated!

..And now i'm confused because i just found an old screenshot of 47x passing an 8 minute x264 encode with 1.32vcore, 1.88vrin.. missing sa/dio/aio and llc level from the info with it. grr

It was probably extreme. I'll try lowering my VRIN again at some point.


----------



## Jason7890

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> How exactly is C6/7 causing any writes to your SSD, let alone excessive writes? And really, people are still worried about SSD life span?
> 
> http://techreport.com/review/25559/the-ssd-endurance-experiment-200tb-update
> 
> C6/7 aren't hibernate modes, they are just deeper CPU sleep states. The CPU core flushes the cache and shuts down, but it doesn't flush the cache to SSD like a system hibernate would, it just clears it so the cache doesn't have to remain powered.


If they are deeper sleep modes etc it amounts to the same thing.And it may not be excessive but it does cause more writes to SSD.Whether or not its cause for concern,I just thought I'd throw it out there.My preference is to leave both off,i dont need deep sleep/hibernate,if I wanted to save power i would leave at stock instead of overclocking.


----------



## geogga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kinzx*
> 
> I needed 1.32 to boot to 4.6 ghz and 1.36 to get 4.6 to pass benchmark and stress test. My hottest core get up to 81c-82c at 45 multi and 1.265 vcore, at 46 multi and 1.36 vcore I am hitting 94c-96c, this is running xtu bench and cinebench, at 47 multi I needed 1.365 to run cinebench and xtu spike but it to 100c. Even try and was able to boot at 48 multi and 1.375 but crash just surfing and watching youtube. Didn't bother upping vcore as I know that I will probably be needing close to 1.4 to get it stable but not going to until I can manage this heat. In gaming and my usual stuff my temp are in the mid 70c at most but stay around the 47c-65c range. I posted a pic of my temp going up to 60c doing nothing but just standing around in WoW with my 4.6 ghz setting.
> 
> It look like I will go custom water cool to see how much improvement in temp I can get there, and afterward decide if I will delid. I consider this a great chip if I can hit 4.7 ghz under 1.4 volt and a uber awesome chip if I can hit 4.8 around 1.4 volt if only for benching. It seem the chip has some potential but the heat on it is ridiculous. I think from all the posts I might have one of the hottest chip in the thread just at 1.265 volt.
> 
> Just to be clear, beside extensive test on 4.5 ghz at 1.265 vcore all the other multi were just quick test to get an idea so in no way am I claiming them to be stable. More test are needed.
> 
> On an unrelated but oc subject, looking at the XSPC raystorm, anyone has any thought on it. I will be checking and posting this question to the watercooling section.


The ray storm is a great kit. I was looking at it like you and it is upgradable. If you have more money, you can opt for a custom loop, and if u give me a budget we'll PM and talk if you want.

I too am trying to get a stable 4.5 at 1.265, but after coming back from morning practice, checked and got a BSOD on AIDA so going 1.27 ATM. Praying it will work...

EDIT: sucessful 1.27 4.5 for 4 horus at AIDA. I'm done, cant wait to play...


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jason7890*
> 
> If they are deeper sleep modes etc it amounts to the same thing.And it may not be excessive but it does cause more writes to SSD.Whether or not its cause for concern,I just thought I'd throw it out there.My preference is to leave both off,i dont need deep sleep/hibernate,if I wanted to save power i would leave at stock instead of overclocking.


The CPU going into sleep states doesn't push anything to your SSD. I don't know why you'd think it would. The system isn't hibernating or sleeping, everything is still stored in main RAM, it's just the CPU cache that is getting flushed and the the cores are put to sleep. There should be no impact on the SSD at all. Unless you have a link that explains why the CPU going into C6/7 will cause anything to be written to the SSD?


----------



## MeneerVent

I don't really know what i'm doing but with the core voltage on 1.35v I get my 4670k stable with 4,5Ghz in bf3, prime95 and ROG Realbench. With IBT it gets 100C with my Dark rrock pro 2, however in prime it only gets about 85.I couldn't get it to 4,6Ghz, even with 1,4v. Does anyone know how to solve this? And is there a reason I get bluescreens when I change the Bclk to even 101? And does anyone know how to get this voltage down? I have the idea it's quiete alot sinds people seem to consider everything above 1,25v as "extreme". I am planning to sell my chip next year (or the year after0 so a nice lifesapwn wont be a problem.


----------



## geogga

Dude...you say you don't know what you doing so why touch stuff you don't know about?
100celcius? You shouldn't even get 100 c at all and if you do you need to lower the voltage...also you shouldn't touch 1.4 because that's the reason for you're ******edly high temps.
Stay at 4.4 or something lower.

Hey small question guys, if stable for 4 hours on AIDA, then like a hour later I BSOD is that still considered stable?


----------



## MeneerVent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geogga*
> 
> Dude...you say you don't know what you doing so why touch stuff you don't know about?
> 100celcius? You shouldn't even get 100 c at all and if you do you need to lower the voltage...also you shouldn't touch 1.4 because that's the reason for you're ******edly high temps.
> Stay at 4.4 or something lower.
> 
> Hey small question guys, if stable for 4 hours on AIDA, then like a hour later I BSOD is that still considered stable?


Curiosity








And I quiete enjoy it too.
Also I don't run IBT during daily use. In practive the temps never really go higher than 75-80 .I was just wondering if there was any way to lower the voltage by using this cache clocks vrings or something. But is 1,4 volt a ridicously high voltage than? And what is considerend safe and non damaging?


----------



## geogga

Oh human nature. So I hope you already changed blck back to 100. Now since it's stable for you, try to lower the voltage by 0.05, and try a 1.3 voltage first, because 1.4 for 4.5 seems too much...


----------



## Transylvania

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geogga*
> 
> Oh human nature. So I hope you already changed blck back to 100. Now since it's stable for you, try to lower the voltage by 0.05, and try a 1.3 voltage first, because 1.4 for 4.5 seems too much...


Some chips are just really crappy. My own 4670k needs 1.34v to run 4.4ghz stable. I haven't even bothered to attempt 4.5ghz yet, but I wouldn't be surprised if I needed at least 1.38v minimum.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Shooting for rock solid 4.7, currently at:
> 
> 4.6 profile, solid:
> 
> 1.85vrin @ turbo llc
> 1.27vcore
> 1.2 ring
> "turbo mode" uncore (8x idle, 40x load)
> 
> Attempted 4.7 not solid yet:
> 
> 1.95vrin @ extreme llc
> 1.345vcore (just 124'd at 1.335 with maybe very slight settings changes, but 101 before.. 101 can happen with too low vcore, if you're borderline, i think)
> 
> 1.22 ring
> "turbo mode" uncore (8x idle, 40x load)
> +0.1 sa
> +0.1 dio
> 
> ^When it works perfectly, i'll pull back the stuff i don't need. This is a HT off profile, so my temps are fine on silver arrow. Didn't hit 190 on cinebench r15 singlethreaded, but there is no doubt in my mind i could break it with little effort if i set uncore/RAM to stuff that is not "strictly stable" as a couple quick runs i did showed only a couple points off
> 
> I'll keep updated of my progress, errors etc, and any discussion/pointers appriciated!
> 
> ..And now i'm confused because i just found an old screenshot of 47x passing an 8 minute x264 encode with 1.32vcore, 1.88vrin.. missing sa/dio/aio and llc level from the info with it. grr
> 
> It was probably extreme. I'll try lowering my VRIN again at some point.


At 4.6ghz I've gone through 3 nights of Stockfish 4, a night or two of Houdini vs Komodo, logging hours in BF3 and Skyrim, zero bsods due to CPU so far.

I must point out if I do bsod later, that I did originally fail overnight x264. For me upping Vrin was the magic touch. I suspect if I uo Vrin by another +0.05, +0.1, that would make me x264 overnight stable, but I don't want to do that unless I absolutely must.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MeneerVent*
> 
> I don't really know what i'm doing but with the core voltage on 1.35v I get my 4670k stable with 4,5Ghz in bf3, prime95 and ROG Realbench. With IBT it gets 100C with my Dark rrock pro 2, however in prime it only gets about 85.I couldn't get it to 4,6Ghz, even with 1,4v. Does anyone know how to solve this? And is there a reason I get bluescreens when I change the Bclk to even 101? And does anyone know how to get this voltage down? I have the idea it's quiete alot sinds people seem to consider everything above 1,25v as "extreme". I am planning to sell my chip next year (or the year after0 so a nice lifesapwn wont be a problem.


Meneer, read the first post.

List all your settings, vrin, core/uncore multiplier, core/uncore voltage.

And just ditch IBT, probably even Prime, go with x264 or OCCT.

Back off on the test if you hit 100C.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geogga*
> 
> Dude...you say you don't know what you doing so why touch stuff you don't know about?
> 100celcius? You shouldn't even get 100 c at all and if you do you need to lower the voltage...also you shouldn't touch 1.4 because that's the reason for you're ******edly high temps.
> Stay at 4.4 or something lower.
> 
> Hey small question guys, if stable for 4 hours on AIDA, then like a hour later I BSOD is that still considered stable?


I don't use AIDA but that's a maybe at best.

I've been saying, x264 overnight pass = Stability 4 sho. But I didn't pass it in my newest overclocking settings but I have not crashed yet, lol.


----------



## geogga

Thanks you for the reply. I've reset my CMOS because I wanted to try to enable power saving options but had continued voltage and clock. So started [email protected], tried IBT for the first time, 10 runs, high, success. But you say to ditch it, so I assume it is not realiable?
I want something that will tell you if ur system is stable in like under a hour but apparently nothing's out there.
I'll try OCCT when I leave for my grandmas birthday dinner, which is about 2-3 hours I'm estimating.

So do I just either change the test type to infinite(when I want to start and stop) or automatic (for a duration like 3 hours) and press On? Threads is on 8 even though I have 4(4670k) so I should do 4 correct?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geogga*
> 
> Thanks you for the reply. I've reset my CMOS because I wanted to try to enable power saving options but had continued voltage and clock. So started [email protected], tried IBT for the first time, 10 runs, high, success. But you say to ditch it, so I assume it is not realiable?
> I want something that will tell you if ur system is stable in like under a hour but apparently nothing's out there.
> I'll try OCCT when I leave for my grandmas birthday dinner, which is about 2-3 hours I'm estimating.
> 
> So do I just either change the test type to infinite(when I want to start and stop) or automatic (for a duration like 3 hours) and press On? Threads is on 8 even though I have 4(4670k) so I should do 4 correct?
> 
> Thanks for your help.


The test is very hot. If you're going to base your idea of what multiplier is achievable with IBT or god forbid, Linpack, you'll be seriously thermally limited.


----------



## geogga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> The test is very hot. If you're going to base your idea of what multiplier is achievable with IBT or god forbid, Linpack, you'll be seriously thermally limited.


LOL.
So what stress test do you recommend for overclocking?
Edit: how's OCCT? Too crazy also?
Hmm I'll just get 4.5 and call it a lifetime.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geogga*
> 
> LOL.
> So what stress test do you recommend for overclocking?


My current advice is, x264 overnight passed = stable. But you can use OCCT which is a synthetic but isn't much hotter than x264. x264 is a nonsynthetic. I wrote a bit more on it in the first post.


----------



## Jason7890

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> The CPU going into sleep states doesn't push anything to your SSD. I don't know why you'd think it would. The system isn't hibernating or sleeping, everything is still stored in main RAM, it's just the CPU cache that is getting flushed and the the cores are put to sleep. There should be no impact on the SSD at all. Unless you have a link that explains why the CPU going into C6/7 will cause anything to be written to the SSD?


http://www.overclock.net/t/1333701/intel-c-states-off-better-ssd-performance/10

http://forums.vortez.net/motherboards-cpus/4274-effects-c-states-sata-performance.html

http://www.thessdreview.com/Forums/ssd-optimization-guide/2763.htm

http://www.gskill.us/forum/showthread.php?t=6724


----------



## geogga

Hello.
Read the x264 part a bit more...uhh on the download website, it says to turn off turbo mode for accurate results. Since I'm not benchmarking can I leave it on? I'm just trying to pass it so I'm going to assume to leave it on, right?
Brb downloading it, will run 3-5 tests and report back.

Edit: downloaded it. It says it will automatically do two passes, I assume you do this 3-5 more times?
Another edit: running. It, and it says it will have 4 runs with 2 passes each run.
So far so good on pass 2. Fingers crossed, if works, will try again tommorrow at 1.275, (1.275 failed @4.5 on the synthetic benchmarks that I tried, like IBT,AIDA,PRIME, and who in the f'ing world does that kinda intensity real life?

Thank you for your quick and helpful responses dark, really appreciate them for a new OCer


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jason7890*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1333701/intel-c-states-off-better-ssd-performance/10
> 
> http://forums.vortez.net/motherboards-cpus/4274-effects-c-states-sata-performance.html
> 
> http://www.thessdreview.com/Forums/ssd-optimization-guide/2763.htm
> 
> http://www.gskill.us/forum/showthread.php?t=6724


They all talk about affecting the speed of the SSD and there's no mention of C6/C7 anywhere. And there's no mention of the excessive writes to the SSD that you claim by having them (C6/C7) on.

With an SSD, since it's marginally faster than a mechanical drive, and because of the chipset, it doesn't really make a difference. On my Evo, I get 539/415 Seq R/W and 94k/57k Random R/W IOPS with all my C-States on. So performance isn't really affected with ANY C-State on or off.

@Darkwizzie

x264 HD 5.0 is supposed to use 100% of the CPU? Never seems to use less than 96-97% of each core when I'm stressing. I've noticed this quite a few times. As a result, the load temps are only 75C. The previous version I had ( from the main post ) had looping issues so I downloaded another one about 10-20 pages or more ago which doesn't do full CPU usage. Wanted to know if this is normal.


----------



## Jason7890

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> They all talk about affecting the speed of the SSD and there's no mention of C6/C7 anywhere. And there's no mention of the excessive writes to the SSD that you claim by having them (C6/C7) on.
> 
> With an SSD, since it's marginally faster than a mechanical drive, and because of the chipset, it doesn't really make a difference. On my Evo, I get 539/415 Seq R/W and 94k/57k Random R/W IOPS with all my C-States on. So performance isn't really affected with ANY C-State on or off.


Well it can effect performance,read through,lol,mentions them many times.So whats effecting thier speeds then?Seeing as your so clever.And how the hell is an SSD,lol,'marginally faster than a mechanical drive'








I assumed it was to do with writes to SSD,whatever causes it it can effect performance,dramatically in some instances if you take time to read through.I was giving an opinion,I leave C1E and EIST on,C6 and C7 off.My PC still drops voltage when idle,yeah I could save a bit more power,but I choose not too,I'll save that somewhere else.

And you said you noticed it yourself when I first posted,now your aguing with me that it does'nt existThis may not effect everyone,however it may effect some.Its not like I plucked this out of thin air niether pretending to be an expert.

I'm sure if anyones interested that is capable of reading,they will see what I have read in those links.


----------



## Transylvania

I think I must have been one of the "lucky" people to end up with a chip from one of the crummiest batches ever. I haven't been able to push mine past 4.3 (1.3v) stable. I had it running at 4.4 at 1.35 for six hours before my first crash, eventually had to raise it to 1.375 just to get it to pass the eight hour mark before crashing. Decided it wasn't worth the effort to go past 4.3 on such an obviously garbage batch. Wasn't even worth spending the extra on the supposedly "unlocked" multiplier. My VID was 1.072...

Using a Maximus VI Gene too, which just adds to the insult.


----------



## geogga

[email protected] crashed at the third run at the second pass. So basically failed at 6th pass. Hey dark do you think that is stable or not?
Upped voltage to 1.285, really don't want voltage to go this high for 4.5. Running x264 again.

Edit: wow,your chip is really bad, sorry to say...







I guess next Time CPU will be better?
Will try a 6 hour loop, I can't do night loop tho.


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> My current stance is, you can ditch Prime and go with x264 as your stress test. Temps are not as crazy and the temps you see there is what you get (at most) during normal computer usage. So loop x264 overnight and if you pass, you're stable. Even XTU is not as hot as Prime (IIRC) and XTU is a synthetic. Once you're out of temperature headroom doing x264, THEN your only options are to give up, delid, or get better cooling.
> 
> I don't know your cooler.


Interesting.

So far this is P95 small stable:

4 Ghz
1.2 Vcore
65 C to 75 C depending on core

I'm working on:

4.2 Ghz
1.25 Vcore
78 C to 88 C depending on core

I tried lowering cache, but that did nothing. @ 1.225 Vcore, I BSOD'd within 5 minutes. So far 1.25 Vcore has been running for 25 minutes.

Also, temps in BF4 seem to be at least 15 C less. I guess it makes sense to just skip P95 then. I ONLY use that for testing stability. I don't fold. The most intensive things I do would be BF4 or maybe a little Handbrake and that's it.

Also, also, I returned my chip back to Intel to try and get a better one, but ended up w/ the same batch from Costa Rica. It's worth noting they definitely do warranty a processor that's been overclocked. I think they just check it physically for any damages. So w/ that in mind, I guess I don't really need to worry about max temps too much.

Thanks so much for providing so much info and helping me along DW, I really appreciate it.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jason7890*
> 
> Well it can effect performance,read through,lol,mentions them many times.So whats effecting thier speeds then?Seeing as your so clever.And how the hell is an SSD,lol,'marginally faster than a mechanical drive'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I assumed it was to do with writes to SSD,whatever causes it it can effect performance,dramatically in some instances if you take time to read through.I was giving an opinion,I leave C1E and EIST on,C6 and C7 off.My PC still drops voltage when idle,yeah I could save a bit more power,but I choose not too,I'll save that somewhere else.
> 
> And you said you noticed it yourself when I first posted,now your aguing with me that it does'nt existThis may not effect everyone,however it may effect some.Its not like I plucked this out of thin air niether pretending to be an expert.
> 
> *I'm sure if anyones interested that is capable of reading,they will see what I have read in those links*.


The point you made was that C6/C7 enabled causes excessive writes to the SSD. I don't see it mentioned anywhere. If you're capable of reading, you should know that. Also, NONE of those chipsets used were Haswell, where this discussion is happening. Also, the performance was affected only on Sandforce drives, which I presume is because they use compression algorithms, which requires CPU.

Do you have a basis for saying that C6/C7 states cause excessive writes to the SSD? Or are you going to link us to a bunch of SSD optimization guides again where no mention of that is made? And then ask me if I can read?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Transylvania*
> 
> I think I must have been one of the "lucky" people to end up with a chip from one of the crummiest batches ever. I haven't been able to push mine past 4.3 (1.3v) stable. I had it running at 4.4 at 1.35 for six hours before my first crash, eventually had to raise it to 1.375 just to get it to pass the eight hour mark before crashing. Decided it wasn't worth the effort to go past 4.3 on such an obviously garbage batch. Wasn't even worth spending the extra on the supposedly "unlocked" multiplier. My VID was 1.072...
> 
> Using a Maximus VI Gene too, which just adds to the insult.


What batch is yours from? Maybe there's a setting you're missing. You can't just up the vcore and multi for haswell. There's a bunch of stuff to change up in there.

It would be helpful if you added your Input Voltage (VRIN), Ring voltage(vRING), multi, uncore multi, VID ( and resultant vcore using hwmonitor or hwinfo ).

Maybe you should try setting your RAM to 1333/1600 without XMP and see if this still occurs.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> The point you made was that C6/C7 enabled causes excessive writes to the SSD. I don't see it mentioned anywhere. If you're capable of reading, you should know that. Also, NONE of those chipsets used were Haswell, where this discussion is happening. Also, the performance was affected only on Sandforce drives, which I presume is because they use compression algorithms, which requires CPU.
> 
> Do you have a basis for saying that C6/C7 states cause excessive writes to the SSD? Or are you going to link us to a bunch of SSD optimization guides again where no mention of that is made? And then ask me if I can read?


I think what he was trying to refer to is the "excessive writes" that are usually associated with hibernation and the Smart Response feature....


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> I think what he was trying to refer to is the "excessive writes" that are usually associated with hibernation and the Smart Response feature....


If I'm not mistaken, S4 is the hibernate state, where obviously data would be written to the drive. We're talking about CPU low power states here. And as for Smart Response, I think that's a part of Intel's RST, which requires RAID, and it makes an SSD a cache for a mechanical drive.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> If I'm not mistaken, S4 is the hibernate state, where obviously data would be written to the drive. We're talking about CPU low power states here. And as for Smart Response, I think that's a part of Intel's RST, which requires RAID, and it makes an SSD a cache for a mechanical drive.


Apologies, Intel is using too many acronyms for me to keep up with. I meant to refer to Rapid Start - where data is being written onto the SSD often, in order to be able to resume from hibernation and sleep states quicker than usual.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> They all talk about affecting the speed of the SSD and there's no mention of C6/C7 anywhere. And there's no mention of the excessive writes to the SSD that you claim by having them (C6/C7) on.
> 
> With an SSD, since it's marginally faster than a mechanical drive, and because of the chipset, it doesn't really make a difference. On my Evo, I get 539/415 Seq R/W and 94k/57k Random R/W IOPS with all my C-States on. So performance isn't really affected with ANY C-State on or off.


It used to be the case that C states had that impact, especially with QD1 4K read/writes. Today that's not really the case and people don't need to disable them to speed up their drives.

Lastly and though there's been disagreements on this because SW readings can't be trusted, if you simply use C3 you might as well disable it. Ignoring the fact that SW readings may not be 100% accurate, enabling SVID and using XTU, you can see there is no difference in Watts between C3 enabled and C3 disabled. If you use C6/C7 then there is.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> It used to be the case that C states had that impact, especially with QD1 4K read/writes. Today that's not really the case and people don't need to disable them to speed up their drives.
> 
> Lastly and though there's been disagreements on this because SW readings can't be trusted, if you simply use C3 you might as well disable it. Ignoring the fact that SW readings may not be 100% accurate, enabling SVID and using XTU, you can see there is no difference in Watts between C3 enabled and C3 disabled. If you use C6/C7 then there is.


I believe the discussion was about the sleep (or hibernation) causing excess read/write processes on an SSD, which would cause it to wear out faster - not on the speed, or power usage.


----------



## Jodiuh

So it appears that x264 is stable @ 4.2 Ghz w/ 1.225V for a 1/2 hour now, whereas P95 small would fail in minutes. I suppose if no other apps crash (BF4 or Handbrake), it's OK. But it's still a little unsettling because my PC isn't really "stable."

Are there any other non synthetic tests that are more prone to crash than x264?


----------



## error-id10t

Ah, ignore me then







Either way, I'd hardly call using hibernation file as excessive use. There are plenty of examples and "proofs" to show how much data can be written to an SSD on daily basis and that it still lasts years (>10+). You can abuse your SSD as much as you almost want today, only exception would be those useless SF based drives.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geogga*
> 
> Hello.
> Read the x264 part a bit more...uhh on the download website, it says to turn off turbo mode for accurate results. Since I'm not benchmarking can I leave it on? I'm just trying to pass it so I'm going to assume to leave it on, right?
> Brb downloading it, will run 3-5 tests and report back.
> 
> Edit: downloaded it. It says it will automatically do two passes, I assume you do this 3-5 more times?
> Another edit: running. It, and it says it will have 4 runs with 2 passes each run.
> So far so good on pass 2. Fingers crossed, if works, will try again tommorrow at 1.275, (1.275 failed @4.5 on the synthetic benchmarks that I tried, like IBT,AIDA,PRIME, and who in the f'ing world does that kinda intensity real life?
> 
> Thank you for your quick and helpful responses dark, really appreciate them for a new OCer


No problem.

Yeah, leaving it on should be fine. Don't forget, the official name of the software is "x264 Bench" so the original purpose was to benchmark the CPU. As a matter of stressing, it has nothing to do with that. Even for benchmarking I think turbo on is fine. We're overclocking our CPUs, it hits turbo all the time on all cores when under load anyways.

Don't forget, the first page shows a download to a loop exe for the x264 brought to you by Forceman.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> They all talk about affecting the speed of the SSD and there's no mention of C6/C7 anywhere. And there's no mention of the excessive writes to the SSD that you claim by having them (C6/C7) on.
> 
> With an SSD, since it's marginally faster than a mechanical drive, and because of the chipset, it doesn't really make a difference. On my Evo, I get 539/415 Seq R/W and 94k/57k Random R/W IOPS with all my C-States on. So performance isn't really affected with ANY C-State on or off.
> 
> @Darkwizzie
> 
> x264 HD 5.0 is supposed to use 100% of the CPU? Never seems to use less than 96-97% of each core when I'm stressing. I've noticed this quite a few times. As a result, the load temps are only 75C. The previous version I had ( from the main post ) had looping issues so I downloaded another one about 10-20 pages or more ago which doesn't do full CPU usage. Wanted to know if this is normal.


Hmm, you had looping issues with the first one (with Forceman's exe)? What happened?

From my experience x264 doesn't use 100% of the CPU, it's just a task that trips up Haswell a whole lot. The whole "CPU Load" thing is confusing. We have chess, which is 100% all cores, you can barely surf the web with it on, and it's the lowest level stress test you can pick. x264 also lags you to hell but doesn't even use all the CPU. Wut?! And then to top it off, we have Prime, which uses 100% of all cores, and you can safely watch Youtube videos without issue.

I would start to question your setup or the legitimacy of x264 if your temps on x264 are lower than that of gaming. Then there's something iffy about that.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Transylvania*
> 
> I think I must have been one of the "lucky" people to end up with a chip from one of the crummiest batches ever. I haven't been able to push mine past 4.3 (1.3v) stable. I had it running at 4.4 at 1.35 for six hours before my first crash, eventually had to raise it to 1.375 just to get it to pass the eight hour mark before crashing. Decided it wasn't worth the effort to go past 4.3 on such an obviously garbage batch. Wasn't even worth spending the extra on the supposedly "unlocked" multiplier. My VID was 1.072...
> 
> Using a Maximus VI Gene too, which just adds to the insult.


8 hours on what? And what batch?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Ah, ignore me then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Either way, I'd hardly call using hibernation file as excessive use. There are plenty of examples and "proofs" to show how much data can be written to an SSD on daily basis and that it still lasts years (>10+). You can abuse your SSD as much as you almost want today, only exception would be those useless SF based drives.


Dat


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> No problem.
> Don't forget, the first page shows a download to a loop exe for the x264 brought to you by Forceman.
> 
> Hmm, you had looping issues with the first one (with Forceman's exe)? What happened?
> 
> *It would just quit after the first loop completed. Then I had gone a few pages back for a "fixed" batch and an update to the latest renderer.*
> 
> From my experience x264 doesn't use 100% of the CPU, it's just a task that trips up Haswell a whole lot. The whole "CPU Load" thing is confusing. We have chess, which is 100% all cores, you can barely surf the web with it on, and it's the lowest level stress test you can pick. x264 also lags you to hell but doesn't even use all the CPU. Wut?! And then to top it off, we have Prime, which uses 100% of all cores, and you can safely watch Youtube videos without issue.
> 
> I would start to question your setup or the legitimacy of x264 if your temps on x264 are lower than that of gaming. Then there's something iffy about that.


My temps are ~75C with x264 loaded. Probably higher. Load temps while gaming are ~65C on all but one core, which is ~68C. I'll setup a quick bench now, for the hour or so that I'll be out. And then I'll update.


----------



## Jodiuh

Shan:
What settings? Game? Also, my x264 temps are same as game temps. Are you using a newer version? I'm on 5.0.1 IIRC.

Well, x264 is out! It led me to believe my OC was stable, but I crashed in Handbrake...sort of.









Both programs are fine on their own, but adding Firefox browsing in addition to Handbrake will crash or freeze in 10-15 min. x264 + Firefox went for 60 min before I gave up.

So yeah, I'm done w/ stress tests. If it's stable in the programs I use, over time, it's stable IMO.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Yeah. Left it for an hour. Completed 3 loops. Stats are uploaded as a screenie.



If you don't want to open the image, it's 75C load with x264 at 1.284v with a 1.265VID. Ambients are ~22-23C.

My game temps are usually ~65C or so. Game is CSGO, and I usually have Chrome, foobar, and other stuff running in the background. The game is CPU dependent but I'm quite sure it loads up only a core or two.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Transylvania*
> 
> I think I must have been one of the "lucky" people to end up with a chip from one of the crummiest batches ever. I haven't been able to push mine past 4.3 (1.3v) stable. I had it running at 4.4 at 1.35 for six hours before my first crash, eventually had to raise it to 1.375 just to get it to pass the eight hour mark before crashing. Decided it wasn't worth the effort to go past 4.3 on such an obviously garbage batch. Wasn't even worth spending the extra on the supposedly "unlocked" multiplier. My VID was 1.072...
> 
> Using a Maximus VI Gene too, which just adds to the insult.


Let me guess, you're at stock VRIN?
Quote:


> Well, x264 is out! It led me to believe my OC was stable, but I crashed in Handbrake..


Which encoder? I was under the impression that handbrake primarily used x264 to encode


----------



## Transylvania

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> What batch is yours from? Maybe there's a setting you're missing. You can't just up the vcore and multi for haswell. There's a bunch of stuff to change up in there.
> 
> It would be helpful if you added your Input Voltage (VRIN), Ring voltage(vRING), multi, uncore multi, VID ( and resultant vcore using hwmonitor or hwinfo ).
> 
> Maybe you should try setting your RAM to 1333/1600 without XMP and see if this still occurs.


3313B365
Looking at the front page again, unless I'm simply reading the list wrong, that's not actually a bad batch. Just seems like I ended up with a randomly bad chip.

I know about changing all of the settings you suggested, believe me. I didn't simply try upping the vcore/multi and calling it a day. It's simply one of the worst chips I've seen so far.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Let me guess, you're at stock VRIN?


Not quite. Try 1.9.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> 8 hours on what?


XTU. I was initially getting even quicker crashes through Prime and Aida (yes, manual Vcore, not adaptive) and decided to see what I could even get on a less stressful tester before upping the voltage further for stability.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Not quite. Try 1.9.


If you were using 1.9 for that low vcore then try less. I'd find the multi you can do with say 1.2vcore, 1.7-1.75vrin and vrin llc, meanwhile 34x uncore (pass 10 loops of x264 with the stress test batch file then game or use system for a few days), and then work up - playing with other voltages like ring a little (using up to 1.15-1.2 while at 34x uncore) and sa/dio maybe even aio etc.

When i'm over my stable OC @1.27vcore, i need io volts manually for solid stability.. it's like jumping into a high end overclock if you just jump to 1.3-1.35vcore, even if the chip is bad so you can't clock high on it. Throwing everything at it probably won't get you anywhere though, or let you understand the chip at all


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Transylvania*
> 
> 3313B365
> Looking at the front page again, unless I'm simply reading the list wrong, that's not actually a bad batch. Just seems like I ended up with a randomly bad chip.
> 
> I know about changing all of the settings you suggested, believe me. I didn't simply try upping the vcore/multi and calling it a day. It's simply one of the worst chips I've seen so far.
> Not quite. Try 1.9.
> XTU. I was initially getting even quicker crashes through Prime and Aida (yes, manual Vcore, not adaptive) and decided to see what I could even get on a less stressful tester before upping the voltage further for stability.


Reduce to 1.8 with extreme LLC. Some chips, while they're great clockers, may not like a lot of voltage either. And why don't you start with 4.0, then 4.2, then 4.4, and then 4.6? I know these chips don't really have a break in period, but try lower voltages and clockspeeds first. For example, my 4.2Ghz clock is stable at 1.16vcore ( ~1.141VID ) with 3.9Ghz uncore at 1.18v. But requires 1.265VID/1.284 vcore and 1.15v 3.5Ghz uncore to be stable at 4.5Ghz. Huge difference there. All I know is, I've got my winter and my summer settings so far.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> If you were using 1.9 for that low vcore then try less. I'd find the multi you can do with say 1.2vcore, 1.7-1.75vrin and vrin llc, meanwhile 34x uncore (pass 10 loops of x264 with the stress test batch file then game or use system for a few days), and then work up - playing with other voltages like ring a little (using up to 1.15-1.2 while at 34x uncore) and sa/dio maybe even aio etc.
> 
> When i'm over my stable OC @1.27vcore, i need io volts manually for solid stability.. it's like jumping into a high end overclock if you just jump to 1.3-1.35vcore, even if the chip is bad so you can't clock high on it. Throwing everything at it probably won't get you anywhere though, or let you understand the chip at all


Well if he has a gigabyte board, he has to increase the uncore voltage since the stupid auto turbo will do a 40x uncore automatically. What are your settings right now anyway?


----------



## geogga

Passed X264. As in they automatically do 1 complete set of 4 runs with 2 passes each run. Back to reading the first post, I left my min/max ratios auto and I don't think I've touched ring bus either, only volts and clock...lol but you said it's better to leave it stock.
well I'm at school, so I'll be back in some hours.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Well if he has a gigabyte board, he has to increase the uncore voltage since the stupid auto turbo will do a 40x uncore automatically. What are your settings right now anyway?


I said 34x - 35x doesn't exist, as if you set 35x it does 8x idle 40x load
Quote:


> Passed X264. As in they automatically do 1 complete set of 4 runs with 2 passes each run.


We've got the custom x264 stress test with new encoder and batch file in the OP, right guys? If not, lets do that!








Quote:


> I don't think I've touched ring bus either, only volts and clock...lol but you said it's better to leave it stock.


No, don't do that because stock changes to 40x when you overclock the core and you wouldn't have a clue what voltage it was using


----------



## geogga

Yea, I don't wanna touch what I don't know. I only touched the volts and core mainly.
When you were talking about the custom x264..etc you ment the continuous loop right?
I've yet to try that, will probably do so for about 4 or 6 hours.


----------



## Cyro999

I think in a preliminary stage of testing (i do this even now) there's much more information to be gained from up-to-half-hour bursts, can experiment with settings and it seems somewhat easy to find out if something helps or not. That'll get you 90% of the way there for stability.

A dozen half hour tests will tell you waay more than running a consistent, unchanging test for 5 and a half hours when you've already passed half an hour, IMO. An overnight is good for finalizing an overclock profile i think, but there's a lot to go into Haswell before you really go truly final


----------



## geogga

For 1 entire run of x264, it's about an hour, like you can't do anything, only start and stop.
I agree with you on the last part. So doing two-three complete x264s is what I'll do tonight.

Hopefully skylake, or X89 will be easier to OC and won't have the haswell problems.
I
Side question: is Haswell E and Broadwell E X89?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> For 1 entire run of x264, it's about an hour, like you can't do anything


It's like 10 mins a loop for me i think

Haswell doesn't have any "problems" aside from the delid issue, it's a bit tricky to work with when you're relatively close to OC limits of the chip, but honestly i prefer it that way. It's not a sandy bridge set-clock-speed-and-increase-vcore-til-it-works-or-85c type overclocking experience, which gives no room for an experienced overclocker to do better, or play around at all.

Haswell-E's up next, on new socket. Not sure which it is. Will be super interesting.

Oh, you said can't do anything? Not quite as good but i often just set it to normal or below normal priority and do random stuff, recently watching Stargate. High prio on stress tests is good for ironing out the "borderline" settings*, not really required on x264 or even a few other things for finding ballparks i believe

*And is it even required then on x264? I'm not sure. Overnight on high prio will catch borderline stuff regardless, i'd imagine


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geogga*
> 
> Yea, I don't wanna touch what I don't know.


That kind of eliminates the majority of Haswell overclocking, since it's not completely reliant on CPU multi and vcore....In order to be completely stable, you will most likely need to tweak some of the other voltages or settings. Then, if you start an OC on the RAM, then even that consists of more than timings, voltage and frequency (or XMP profile). Just sayin'....


----------



## geogga

Oh man, quite confusing for a noob fella. Well after i set my mem to XMP I'll call it a lifetime. No more OCing for me...


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geogga*
> 
> Oh man, quite confusing for a noob fella. Well after i set my mem to XMP I'll call it a lifetime. No more OCing for me...


Just as a heads-up, you might need to increase the voltage for the XMP profile - but that all depends on your particular components. Once I got my 4670k to 4.6ghz, I enabled my XMP profile on my G. Skill 2133 memory, which put the sticks at 1.65v, but they really needed 1.71v to be stable.

Just trying to take some of the surprise out of it. So if you get a BSOD, just make sure that you check out the error code it gives you, as it will let you know (in most cases) what needs to be adjusted....


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geogga*
> 
> Oh man, quite confusing for a noob fella. Well after i set my mem to XMP I'll call it a lifetime. No more OCing for me...


You realize this thread revolves around a Haswell guide on the first page, right? Take calculated risks, look at what others have done and how many CPUs have gone down the toilet.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> It's like 10 mins a loop for me i think
> 
> Haswell doesn't have any "problems" aside from the delid issue, it's a bit tricky to work with when you're relatively close to OC limits of the chip, but honestly i prefer it that way. It's not a sandy bridge set-clock-speed-and-increase-vcore-til-it-works-or-85c type overclocking experience, which gives no room for an experienced overclocker to do better, or play around at all.
> 
> Haswell-E's up next, on new socket. Not sure which it is. Will be super interesting.
> 
> Oh, you said can't do anything? Not quite as good but i often just set it to normal or below normal priority and do random stuff, recently watching Stargate. High prio on stress tests is good for ironing out the "borderline" settings*, not really required on x264 or even a few other things for finding ballparks i believe
> 
> *And is it even required then on x264? I'm not sure. Overnight on high prio will catch borderline stuff regardless, i'd imagine
> I'd rather just get higher performance with less hassle.
> I tell my friends OMG I FINALLY GOT 4.6GHZ WORKING KINDDA
> "So... you only got 4.6ghz, huh."


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geogga*
> 
> For 1 entire run of x264, it's about an hour, like you can't do anything, only start and stop.
> I agree with you on the last part. So doing two-three complete x264s is what I'll do tonight.
> 
> Hopefully skylake, or X89 will be easier to OC and won't have the haswell problems.
> I
> Side question: is Haswell E and Broadwell E X89?


More like x99.


----------



## BoredErica

I wouldn't expect any major step up in performance. I see only more issues from here, Ivy to Haswell, more and more power saving, more mobile, less performance.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> I'd rather just get higher performance with less hassle.
> I tell my friends OMG I FINALLY GOT 4.6GHZ WORKING KINDDA
> "So... you only got 4.6ghz, huh."


Relative difficulty is more about the kind of voltages that you are using than the clockspeeds


----------



## Ali Man

Haswell has a good performance bump over ivy, in benching and even real world usage figures, kerping the additional power saving features on a side. 4.6Ghz 4770k is certainly a 5Ghz 3770k. What more could a person expect.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> Haswell has a good performance bump over ivy, in benching and even real world usage figures, kerping the additional power saving features on a side. 4.6Ghz 4770k is certainly a 5Ghz 3770k. What more could a person expect.


A jump in performance like Sandy which I know Intel is capable of. Considering Ivy overclocked more than Haswell, Sandy more than Ivy, factoring in IPC it's not really a big deal. Imagine if the flagship R9 GPU was barely faster than the 6000 series' flagship. We'd rage all over and our games would die a bloody death and riots will occur.

In related news, my 4.6 setting has held on for yet another night of Stockfish load. Excellent, I think I'm on the 3rd day in a row now. Gaming all night tonight too. I'm going to update my settings on the chart.

Don't forget guys, batches ideally should now contain the location, malay or whatnot. Also, ram timings are also accept in the document.

I'm also adding an additional section under the graph at bottom of the document with settings of lower multipliers. Don't forget, what's typically listed on the chart is the max stable OC, this will help see how chips scale.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Considering Ivy overclocked more than Haswell, Sandy more than Ivy, factoring in IPC it's not really a big deal.


To be fair, [email protected] is like >10% faster than [email protected] in x264. I agree though


----------



## FtW 420

Haswell & Ivy are very similar for maximum overclocks, ivy is a bit easier to get it there, haswell can be trickier but does get the IPC advantage clock for clock.
Many people did complain about ivy being limited to about 4.5Ghz as well for the first couple months, running at 5ghz was pretty rare.

Sandy was just different, easier to get to 5ghz, but too limited for maximum overclocks. There are hundreds of ivy bridge chips faster than the world's fastest 2500k & 2600ks, haswell is only at about 100 faster so far but catching up.
The thing most people loved about sandy is the same thing many hated about it, it was too easy. It took about 10 minutes with an air cooler to see how fast it could possibly go, that was it, nothing can make it go any faster. Easy to get it all clocked up but for those that like to play with settings & clocks sandy got boring pretty quickly.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Cyro999* 

To be fair, [email protected] is like >10% faster than [email protected] in x264. I agree though

2 and a half years for 10% improvement? What about Westmere vs Sandy? IIRC it was a much larger difference.









Quote:
Originally Posted by *FtW 420* 

Haswell & Ivy are very similar for maximum overclocks, ivy is a bit easier to get it there, haswell can be trickier but does get the IPC advantage clock for clock.
Many people did complain about ivy being limited to about 4.5Ghz as well for the first couple months, running at 5ghz was pretty rare.

Sandy was just different, easier to get to 5ghz, but too limited for maximum overclocks. There are hundreds of ivy bridge chips faster than the world's fastest 2500k & 2600ks, haswell is only at about 100 faster so far but catching up.
The thing most people loved about sandy is the same thing many hated about it, it was too easy. It took about 10 minutes with an air cooler to see how fast it could possibly go, that was it, nothing can make it go any faster. Easy to get it all clocked up but for those that like to play with settings & clocks sandy got boring pretty quickly.
I did get a whiff of that, Sandy having lower max OC. If you're up for doing extreme OC then yes, but I'm not capable of doing that. As far as I'm concerned, I just want performance. There's a certain novelty to figuring out the CPU but it wears thing quickly as your Bsod and Bsod (especially being one of the first adopters, lol).

BUT, at least I (think) I can read rest with my 4.6ghz overclock. Moving up my own chart, YIPIEEEE









*Guys, 311, 312 are Malay, and 33x are Costa, right?*

Chart graph has been updated. Chart median has been replaced with an actual Google Doc function and now updates automatically. Median and average OC are now bolded.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I did get a whiff of that, Sandy having lower max OC. If you're up for doing extreme OC then yes, but I'm not capable of doing that. As far as I'm concerned, I just want performance. There's a certain novelty to figuring out the CPU but it wears thing quickly as your Bsod and Bsod (especially being one of the first adopters, lol).
> 
> BUT, at least I (think) I can read rest with my 4.6ghz overclock. Moving up my own chart, YIPIEEEE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guys, 311, 312 are Malay, and 33x are Costa, right?
> 
> Chart graph has been updated. Chart median has been replaced with an actual Google Doc function and now updates automatically. Median and average OC are now bolded.


This is true with sandy for normal cooling, most ivy (or haswell) need delidding the the works to get upwards of 5ghz where many sandy could just do it, even with mid grade cooling. There were the rare worst of the worst sandy chips that simply could not do 5ghz though, even ln2 cooled. At least with delidding & cooling the ivy & haswell can be forced higher.

Batches starting with L are Malay, staring with 3 are Costa.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Whoa darkwizzie, that's a stupidly high voltage for 46x. Must be like ~200w of power right there :O

For reference, my chip is L314B297. So, a Malay chip. Pretty sure this batch of chips are all in India, so finding overclocking results will be hard.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> Whoa darkwizzie, that's a stupidly high voltage for 46x. Must be like ~200w of power right there :O


It's what I had to do to get x46. Or I could stay at x45.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Damn that really sucks. Is there no other tweaking you can do? Like, drop the voltage a bit, and increase the System Agent voltage a bit ( cuz of the RAM ). And what uncore you running at? Can't possibly be stock. Either way I'm pretty sure it'll take just as much voltage to get mine to 4.6 as well. Already at a high enough voltage for 4.5









I'm beginning to think the scaling on my chip might be good till about 4.4, and then for every 100Mhz bump, the voltage added and excess heat becomes less feasible.

Also, can you add my lower stable clock? Details -

42x multi
39x uncore
1.141VID ( 1.16 vcore )
1.85 VRIN
1.16 VRING
XMP 1600 9-9-9-27
Stability was 10pass high IBT


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> Damn that really sucks. Is there no other tweaking you can do? Like, drop the voltage a bit, and increase the System Agent voltage a bit ( cuz of the RAM ). And what uncore you running at? Can't possibly be stock. Either way I'm pretty sure it'll take just as much voltage to get mine to 4.6 as well. Already at a high enough voltage for 4.5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm beginning to think the scaling on my chip might be good till about 4.4, and then for every 100Mhz bump, the voltage added and excess heat becomes less feasible.
> 
> Also, can you add my lower stable clock? Details -
> 
> 42x multi
> 39x uncore
> 1.141VID ( 1.16 vcore )
> 1.85 VRIN
> 1.16 VRING
> XMP 1600 9-9-9-27
> Stability was 10pass high IBT


No, the core was done with stock uncore/ram, and then the uncore was done with stock ram. Instability comes from the core multiplier needing more Vcore and VCCIN.

My uncore voltage is at 1.28v.

Results updated.


----------



## brandon6199

Hello,

Can anyone tell me if I have a decent batch i7-4770k? I know it's not the easiest thing to tell just by looking at the batch number, but just wanted to check and see.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon6199*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> Can anyone tell me if I have a decent batch i7-4770k? I know it's not the easiest thing to tell just by looking at the batch number, but just wanted to check and see.


Did you read the first post?


----------



## Joeking78

I've been playing around with my 4770k the last few nights.

So far rock solid stable at 4.5ghz, 45x core @ 1.285v, 39x uncore @ 1.150v, XMP1 (2400) @ 1.65v, VCCIN @ 1.8v, SA + 0.195, I/O + 0.195

I can get into Windows at 4.7ghz, 47x core @ 1.35v, 35x uncore @ 1.2v, XMP1 (2400) @ 1.65v, VCCIN @ 2.0v, SA + 0.195, I/O +0.195...but as after a few mins of P95 it crashes, sometimes it crashes loading windows, pretty random.

Can someone suggest some ideads to get it stable at 4.7ghz...upping vcore? I was thinking maybe 1.7-1.75 on the ram but not so sure.

At the brief time I got P95 running at 4.7/1.35v my temps maxed at 80c, although one core was a bit lower, I guess a **** lid on it.


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joeking78*
> 
> I've been playing around with my 4770k the last few nights.
> 
> So far rock solid stable at 4.5ghz, 45x core @ 1.285v, 39x uncore @ 1.150v, XMP1 (2400) @ 1.65v, VCCIN @ 1.8v, SA + 0.195, I/O + 0.195
> 
> I can get into Windows at 4.7ghz, 47x core @ 1.35v, 35x uncore @ 1.2v, XMP1 (2400) @ 1.65v, VCCIN @ 2.0v, SA + 0.195, I/O +0.195...but as after a few mins of P95 it crashes, sometimes it crashes loading windows, pretty random.
> 
> Can someone suggest some ideads to get it stable at 4.7ghz...upping vcore? I was thinking maybe 1.7-1.75 on the ram but not so sure.
> 
> At the brief time I got P95 running at 4.7/1.35v my temps maxed at 80c, although one core was a bit lower, I guess a **** lid on it.


Looks like we both may have the same kind of OC'ing chip. Mine also needs the same VCore for 4.5Ghz, but for 4.7Ghz, I need at least 1.400V at the minimum. I did pass all tests at 1.400V, but for that speed, temp's and VCore, it really wasn't worth it to me, so I stepped it down. You'd also need to increase your VCCIN to 1.95V for that VCore.


----------



## Scotty Mac

Ok all.. have any of ya encountered this before?? I'm uninstalling HWInfo...

111313-5382-01.dmp 11/13/2013 8:52:21 AM PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA 0x00000050 fffff87f`9318f929 00000000`00000000 fffff880`0f4ff9f3 00000000`00000005 HWiNFO64A.SYS HWiNFO64A.SYS+73d3390 HWiNFO AMD64 Kernel Driver HWiNFO AMD64 Kernel Driver REALiX(tm) 8.91 x64 ntoskrnl.exe+75bc0 C:\Windows\Minidump\111313-5382-01.dmp 4 15 7601 303,436 11/13/2013 8:53:07 AM


----------



## Shanenanigans

^ From my experience, that could be anything from faulty RAM to a corrupt disk/file. Maybe a reinstall of hwinfo64 will help.


----------



## Joeking78

In Windows now P95 at 4.6ghz, so far so good...details below.

46x Core @ 1.325v
35x Uncore @ 1.2v
XMP1, 2400mhz @ 1.7v
VCCIN @ 1.8v
SA + 0.195v
I/O Analog + 0.195v
I/O Digital + 0.100v

I couldn't get into Windows before at this vcore but adding voltage to I/O digital seemed to help for some reason, as well as a little more on the RAM.


----------



## Warl0rdPT

For now I have my 4770K stable at 4.2GHz

CPU Core Ratio: 42x
CPU Cache Ratio: Auto (39x)
CPU Core Voltage: 1.225v
Additional Turbo CPU Cache Voltage: Adaptive +0.1v
RAM: XMP1 (2400MHz 10-10-12-31-1T)


----------



## Okt00

Subbed.

Thanks so much for writing the guide darkwizzie! Ive only a few pages left to read of this monster thread, learned so much.

I'll post my results once I get something stable. I keep getting red screens in BF4, hard to say if its the game, the drivers for the 290, or instability with the OC.


----------



## Scotty Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> ^ From my experience, that could be anything from faulty RAM to a corrupt disk/file. Maybe a reinstall of hwinfo64 will help.


Yeah.. im hoping its not ram.. I just added another 8gb yesterday... how long does memtest take for 16gb ram?


----------



## Joeking78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Okt00*
> 
> Subbed.
> 
> Thanks so much for writing the guide darkwizzie! Ive only a few pages left to read of this monster thread, learned so much.
> 
> I'll post my results once I get something stable. I keep getting red screens in BF4, hard to say if its the game, the drivers for the 290, or instability with the OC.


Its CPU instability, I got the same red screen and lock up at an unstable 4.5ghz before.


----------



## Warl0rdPT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty Mac*
> 
> Yeah.. im hoping its not ram.. I just added another 8gb yesterday... how long does memtest take for 16gb ram?


I think it deppends on cpu/mem speed, around 1-2h per pass


----------



## Okt00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joeking78*
> 
> Its CPU instability, I got the same red screen and lock up at an unstable 4.5ghz before.


That's promising. I'll have to feed it some more volts. Core is sitting around 1.22 @ x45, it boots and ran through cinebench, Aida for 30mins, and x264 for a run. But BF4 locked it up after 20 mins. I had way too much beer in me last night to attempt anything in the BIOS. I'm excited to get things stable and push my memory as high as it will go. I got some 19200 sticks.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty Mac*
> 
> Yeah.. im hoping its not ram.. I just added another 8gb yesterday... how long does memtest take for 16gb ram?


Not sure how long it would take. If you want to do some quick testing, Small FFTs in prime stress CPU while Large FFTs stress RAM if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joeking78*
> 
> I've been playing around with my 4770k the last few nights.
> 
> So far rock solid stable at 4.5ghz, 45x core @ 1.285v, 39x uncore @ 1.150v, XMP1 (2400) @ 1.65v, VCCIN @ 1.8v, SA + 0.195, I/O + 0.195
> 
> I can get into Windows at 4.7ghz, 47x core @ 1.35v, 35x uncore @ 1.2v, XMP1 (2400) @ 1.65v, VCCIN @ 2.0v, SA + 0.195, I/O +0.195...but as after a few mins of P95 it crashes, sometimes it crashes loading windows, pretty random.
> 
> Can someone suggest some ideads to get it stable at 4.7ghz...upping vcore? I was thinking maybe 1.7-1.75 on the ram but not so sure.
> 
> At the brief time I got P95 running at 4.7/1.35v my temps maxed at 80c, although one core was a bit lower, I guess a **** lid on it.


You sure avx is running properly? You should see >100gflops in IBT or 200+ in updated versions of linpack

what's the highest core OC you can do without touching sa/dio/aio? aside from that, don't push the core with xmp profile on, and turn RAM down first IMO

Too hard for each individual 100mhz. If you're gonna spend three days messing around for 100mhz on the core (which is fun!) then it doesn't make reasonable sense to waste one of those days because your RAM or uncore was clocked high enough to be a stability question


----------



## kinzx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geogga*
> 
> The ray storm is a great kit. I was looking at it like you and it is upgradable. If you have more money, you can opt for a custom loop, and if u give me a budget we'll PM and talk if you want.
> 
> I too am trying to get a stable 4.5 at 1.265, but after coming back from morning practice, checked and got a BSOD on AIDA so going 1.27 ATM. Praying it will work...
> 
> EDIT: sucessful 1.27 4.5 for 4 horus at AIDA. I'm done, cant wait to play...


Thank for the info and will pm you and rep for the offer


----------



## geogga

No problem.


----------



## kinzx

What is the consensus on SA,I/O? If we tested and found a multiplier we can run at a certain volt, will playing around with SA,I/O allow us to lower vcore. Example I have 4.5 at 1.265 stable but let's say I want to lower the vcore to 1.25 vcore will messing around with SA,I/O help me get this? What effect will it have on temps? If I can boot up at 4.6 ghz at 1.365 stable for weeks w/o running stress test though but everyday use, and 4.7 ghx and vcore is 1.38 (no test just boot and web browse and watch video), will adjusting the SA, I/O allow me to shave a few volt off? I know it is suppose to be for memory stability but I keep seeing people report tuning the SA and I/O with high OC and lowering their vcore a bit. However, no one seem to have tested this thoroughly and it is sparking my curiosity.


----------



## idahosurge

How do you add your OC to the chart.

I click all around

" Want to be in the chart above? Click this spoiler!

but nothing happens!


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *idahosurge*
> 
> How do you add your OC to the chart.
> 
> I click all around
> 
> " Want to be in the chart above? Click this spoiler!
> 
> but nothing happens!


In order to be charted you need to fill out this form:

Username:
CPU Model:
Core Multiplier: [If you used Blck strap, put what Blck and mention your resulting frequency]
CPU VID: This is the CPU core voltage value you input into BIOS.
Vcore: This is the CPU Vcore reading from Hwinfo or HWMonitor under load. "Load" depends on what you're stressing.
Input Voltage:
Uncore Multiplier:
Uncore Voltage:
Cooling Solution:
Stability Test: [Any test is OK, synthetic or not. List how long test is run.]
Batch Number: [Not required but helps people.]
Ram Speed: [Timings if you know them.]

For the final picture verification column, you need to show a working picture to have it show "YES", otherwise it will be blank. The picture must contain the stress test, proof that the test was run as long as you claimed, AND it must also show HWmonitor or HWInfo's vcore reading. No, only VID will not cut it. Vcore. You do NOT need picture verification to be listed in the chart above, you only need it for the "YES" in the picture verification column.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> will adjusting the SA, I/O allow me to shave a few volt off?


Probably not, you should leave them default and increase if neccesary i think
Quote:


> but I keep seeing people report tuning the SA and I/O with high OC


It can be mandatory for stability, particularly at high OC's, AFAIK. SA and IO voltages (all of some of them) are also different depending on the RAM you have, the settings it's at and probably the mobo


----------



## idahosurge

Username: idahosurge
CPU Model: 4770K
Core Multiplier: 47
CPU VID: 1.33
Vcore: 1.36
Input Voltage: 1.88
Uncore Multiplier: 44
Uncore Voltage: 1.30
Cooling Solution: Thermalright Archon SB-E X2
Stability Test: OCCT CPU LDS 64 Bits - 1 hour, OCCT Linpack AVX 64 Bits - 1 hour
Batch Number: L315B341
Ram Speed: 9-11-11-31-1T @ 2400MHz


----------



## Scotty Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> Not sure how long it would take. If you want to do some quick testing, Small FFTs in prime stress CPU while Large FFTs stress RAM if I'm not mistaken.


I thought about running prime too. But since I never ran memtest86 on this build, figured might as well lol. Been 5 hours and 20 minutes. It's testing the 10-12gb part now. No errors yet. Since I won't be here to see it finish, I'll let it run overnight, if if does. Funny thing was with that bsod code, I was in the middle of gaming on a game that has NEVER crashed on me before. I did uninstall hwinfo. The code said it was the cause of it. Well blue screen view did.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *idahosurge*
> 
> Username: idahosurge
> CPU Model: 4770K
> Core Multiplier: 47
> CPU VID: 1.33
> Vcore: 1.36
> Input Voltage: 1.88
> Uncore Multiplier: 44
> Uncore Voltage: 1.30
> Cooling Solution: Thermalright Archon SB-E X2
> Stability Test: OCCT CPU LDS 64 Bits - 1 hour, OCCT Linpack AVX 64 Bits - 1 hour
> Batch Number: L315B341
> Ram Speed: 9-11-11-31-1T @ 2400MHz


That's quite high ring volts, lowish input volts but more importantly temperatures seem kinda low, are you sure you have w7 sp1 to enable avx? If you do, you'll score like 140gflops in IBT instead of 70. OCCT Linpack is the same test, basically, but doesn't show how fast you are completing it. I don't know of the other OCCT test, but linpack without AVX is way too easy to pass IMO


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *idahosurge*
> 
> Username: idahosurge
> CPU Model: 4770K
> Core Multiplier: 47
> CPU VID: 1.33
> Vcore: 1.36
> Input Voltage: 1.88
> Uncore Multiplier: 44
> Uncore Voltage: 1.30
> Cooling Solution: Thermalright Archon SB-E X2
> Stability Test: OCCT CPU LDS 64 Bits - 1 hour, OCCT Linpack AVX 64 Bits - 1 hour
> Batch Number: L315B341
> Ram Speed: 9-11-11-31-1T @ 2400MHz


Charted, verified for 1hr OCCT.

I recommend doing a longer test to ensure stability.


----------



## idahosurge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> That's quite high ring volts, lowish input volts but more importantly temperatures seem kinda low, are you sure you have w7 sp1 to enable avx? If you do, you'll score like 140gflops in IBT instead of 70. OCCT Linpack is the same test, basically, but doesn't show how fast you are completing it. I don't know of the other OCCT test, but linpack without AVX is way too easy to pass IMO


Yes Win7 is SP1.


----------



## Menphisto

Can too much voltage (vring) cause instability, too?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menphisto*
> 
> Can too much voltage (vring) cause instability, too?


I don't think that matters because 1) Ring bus barely does anything to begin with 2) The 100-200mhz uncore you can squeeze out by going for broke on the uncore OC will do even less, and 3) You check required voltage by going from low to high voltage, so how can you get too high of a voltage?

I mean, you can test this but how high of a Vring can you run before the safety is questionable? It's not like Vcore where the required Vcore could be 1.2v but you put 1.35v and that's way above the needed voltage but still is well within the range of safe voltages.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Right, so was doing some rendering today anyway, in After Effects and Sony Vegas, for a small csgo clip. Not bad, temperatures hit 70C max.

However, for the first time, RAM wasn't enough in my system. I was running both Vegas and AE at the same time and doing only 720p renders and stitching. But no crashes. And this is as intense as my PC will get. Stability is good.


----------



## Jodiuh

I'm Prime, x264, Handbrake, and 3D Mark stable. But BF4 will crash w/ WHEA in Windows 8 from time to time. I THINK I may have resolved it by lowering cache ratio to 34, but not 100% sure yet. That's Vcore, right?

Oh yeah, removing my front and bottom fan filters along w/ the front fan door on the Corsair 550D lowered CPU AND GPU temps by 8 C...EIGHT SEA! Hoping the dust isn't too bad.


----------



## Cyro999

I think just tweak volts a bit. The main ones, vcore vrin ring.

If you could cut 8c by doing that.. your case temps were insane, ouch.

I've been playing a bit with settings - i got 47x stable day before yesterday, encoded this video three times. *edit: An hour of pass 2 load

Got up today, took 0.05vrin away, crashed in 8 seconds (101)

thought hey, that was fast.. put it back, unstable. Failed to pass test 5 times in a row - same settings that were solid before. Didn't last more than 3-4 minutes in any attempt.

Either some settings are changing under the hood, or settings that are stable one day are less stable another, which certainly has the potential to be confusing. I was somewhat expecting it, but it's hard to work with..


----------



## Menphisto

So now i know my CPU is 45x stable with 1,23vcore, how should i Start to OC the uncore?


----------



## athlon 64

I have a question. I'm running an intel 4570 with a gigabyte z87m-d3h. When all 4 cores are under 100 prime95 load my cpu runs at 3.4ghz. Because it reaches the 84w tdp limit so it won't boost up to 3.6 ghz. I was wondering is it possible to remove the tdp limit so he can allways run all 4 cores up to 3.6 ghz. I did find the tdp wattage and amperage setting in the bios. Default is 84/95 , i have set it both up to 250 but my cpu now won't go over 3.2 ghz because it got limited to 75w. So i tried upping thw limit but it got lowered. Is this normal or the new F8 bios from gigabyte is bugged?

Also is it possible to make my system fan headers be pwm controller by the cpu temp, not by the system temp?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menphisto*
> 
> So now i know my CPU is 45x stable with 1,23vcore, how should i Start to OC the uncore?


Well, assuming you don't want to take the core any higher, i'd play around with VRIN a bit, do overnight x264 loop, make a final core profile and then afterwards just set ring to for example 1.2v and work up on uncore multi's in steps until you reach 45x/45x or become unstable

If you do want to take core higher, should do that first before uncore IMO.

I'm OCing with 40x uncore, but i've been overclocking for 5 months straight so have some more numbers and feels for how the chip will run

---
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *athlon 64*
> 
> I have a question. I'm running an intel 4570 with a gigabyte z87m-d3h. When all 4 cores are under 100 prime95 load my cpu runs at 3.4ghz. Because it reaches the 84w tdp limit so it won't boost up to 3.6 ghz. I was wondering is it possible to remove the tdp limit so he can allways run all 4 cores up to 3.6 ghz. I did find the tdp wattage and amperage setting in the bios. Default is 84/95 , i have set it both up to 250 but my cpu now won't go over 3.2 ghz because it got limited to 75w. So i tried upping thw limit but it got lowered. Is this normal or the new F8 bios from gigabyte is bugged?
> 
> Also is it possible to make my system fan headers be pwm controller by the cpu temp, not by the system temp?


The setting should be "turbo power limit" or something. I can manually set and control that, my other settings are on auto i think, but it works for me on ud3h in that i can set it up to trigger with certain power load and drop to stock clock speeds.

For PWM.. I don't know. CPU temperature is correlated to CPU fan speed, so they're PWM'd by CPU temperature.

Heat in your case is not correlated to CPU temperature, so it doesn't make much sense to PWM case fans based on that - your fan's will be spinning like crazy sometimes when your case is 2c above ambient air, but also not spinning sometimes when it's 10c above, if i understand correctly.

Also, don't worry about the turbo dropping in Prime. With the right version of prime and avx running properly, it pulls like 50+% more power than max CPU load with x264 - turbo should be maintained almost all of the time if not all of the time without you messing around


----------



## Menphisto

Thanks, but my MSI board shows 1,2vring as dangerous voltage (red)


----------



## athlon 64

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Well, assuming you don't want to take the core any higher, i'd play around with VRIN a bit, do overnight x264 loop, make a final core profile and then afterwards just set ring to for example 1.2v and work up on uncore multi's in steps until you reach 45x/45x or become unstable
> 
> If you do want to take core higher, should do that first before uncore IMO.
> 
> I'm OCing with 40x uncore, but i've been overclocking for 5 months straight so have some more numbers and feels for how the chip will run
> 
> ---
> The setting should be "turbo power limit" or something. I can manually set and control that, my other settings are on auto i think, but it works for me on ud3h in that i can set it up to trigger with certain power load and drop to stock clock speeds.
> 
> For PWM.. I don't know. CPU temperature is correlated to CPU fan speed, so they're PWM'd by CPU temperature.
> 
> Heat in your case is not correlated to CPU temperature, so it doesn't make much sense to PWM case fans based on that - your fan's will be spinning like crazy sometimes when your case is 2c above ambient air, but also not spinning sometimes when it's 10c above, if i understand correctly.
> 
> Also, don't worry about the turbo dropping in Prime. With the right version of prime and avx running properly, it pulls like 50+% more power than max CPU load with x264 - turbo should be maintained almost all of the time if not all of the time without you messing around


Well you have a K processor so i don't know if it's the same thing but i believe my bios is bugged. The problem is a can't find the older f7 bios for my z87m-d3h motherboard. On gigabyte website there is only the new f8 bios.

Talking about the fans, i just wanted to regulate 2 fans using my cpu temp as a parameter. But it seems all the system fan headers are pwm regulated by the system temperature...
And yes, gigabyte easy tune application won't load fan settings on startup, i have to start the appplication manually. Why is that? I marked the "load fan config on startup" checkbox.


----------



## kinzx

Anyone with an MSI z87 mpower find a way to disable the igpu? I was looking through it and didn't see a way to just disable it.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menphisto*
> 
> Thanks, but my MSI board shows 1,2vring as dangerous voltage (red)


Really? Hm, that's odd. What vcore does it tell you is red? Unless MSI is messing with the voltages, many thousands of people are using 1.2+ ring


----------



## Menphisto

1,3vcore


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Really? Hm, that's odd. What vcore does it tell you is red? Unless MSI is messing with the voltages, many thousands of people are using 1.2+ ring


MSI Mobo for the gaming series turn the voltage red but their values might be off (Vccin is red at like 2.4v, Vcore at 1.3, Vring at 1.2, SA/Io offset at like +0.2).

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *Menphisto*
> 
> Thanks, but my MSI board shows 1,2vring as dangerous voltage (red)


It's fine. My voltage parameters still apply. I have Msi mobo too. If you're scared, stay under 1.3v. That is enough for a good uncore OC anyways.


----------



## athlon 64

Could anyone please tell me how can i download the old F7 bios for my gigabtyte z87m-d3h







. I can't find nothing but the f8 version.


----------



## Doug2507

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kinzx*
> 
> Anyone with an MSI z87 mpower find a way to disable the igpu? I was looking through it and didn't see a way to just disable it.


Page 3-8 in the manual?


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *athlon 64*
> 
> Could anyone please tell me how can i download the old F7 bios for my gigabtyte z87m-d3h
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I can't find nothing but the f8 version.


Ask Sin or Stasio, they can link you up in the Gigabyte z87 OC thread.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *athlon 64*
> 
> Well you have a K processor so i don't know if it's the same thing but i believe my bios is bugged. The problem is a can't find the older f7 bios for my z87m-d3h motherboard. On gigabyte website there is only the new f8 bios.


I don't have giga so have never followed this but if you are interested... the steps to find it.

F9a beta:
http://www.station-drivers.com/index.php/bios-pour-cartes-meres/13-gigabyte-bios-drivers/333-ga-z87m-d3h

When you click on the "info" link provided there, it opens up another page as below.

http://www.jzelectronic.de/jz2/index.php

Click on "Neue BIOSe für Gigabyte™ Serie 8". Here you scroll to the bottom, pick your mobo and it lists various BIOS options including F7.


----------



## Menphisto

Dark,
Have you set Intel c state manually in your BIOS to disabled or leave it auto...?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menphisto*
> 
> Dark,
> Have you set Intel c state manually in your BIOS to disabled or leave it auto...?


I manually enabled it to c7.

Guy posted on my Youtube channel saying:

"Well when I click the Run Benchmark file a cmd pops up and disappears and when I click bench_script_loop_user file I receive an error stating I have to download AViSynth and it redirects my to the download site. THe think is I have AviSynth installed."

Halp plz.


----------



## Forceman

If you run the 64 bit version you need to run it as administrator because it installs a 64 bit version of Avisynth. Best to run it from an administrator command prompt.


----------



## BoredErica

It's weird because I don't recall having to do that. So I tell him to run the bench script file as admin?


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> It's weird because I don't recall having to do that. So I tell him to run the bench script file as admin?


For it to work for me I have to run it from an administrator command prompt, just running the batch file itself as administrator doesn't work because it calls a separate program and I don't think the administrator rights transfer to that second program.


----------



## Menphisto

So should i disable c state or leave it auto i dont See any change


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menphisto*
> 
> So should i disable c state or leave it auto i dont See any change


What do you want to do exactly?


----------



## Menphisto

Only the best OC and performance


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menphisto*
> 
> Only the best OC and performance


There's no performance penalty for C states.


----------



## Menphisto

So what is best for maximum stbility?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menphisto*
> 
> So what is best for maximum stbility?


Shouldn't affect stability, there's a reason why I didn't mention C states and stability.


----------



## Menphisto

MHhh ok, idk disable or auto ...you decide


----------



## Menphisto

So when c state is only a energy saving thing....?!...i disable it because i dont need energy saving......right?!


----------



## Warl0rdPT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menphisto*
> 
> Thanks, but my MSI board shows 1,2vring as dangerous voltage (red)


My ASUS does that as well.


----------



## Germx3

Hey everyone,
Im pretty new to OCing and may need some assistance finding safe settings for my pc. I've read alot of guides out there and this one seems the most helpfull so far so thank you for that.

System specs:
I5 4670k
hyper 212 evo
evga 750w ps
msi 287-g45 mobo
2x 4gb corsair pro vengeance
Air cooling 5 fans

1st and foremost I have a bad chip. For the past week or so ive been trying to get 4.2 stable and have been messing with settings with ring bus set 200mhz below cpu clock. I recieved random bsod even on low cpu usage at vcore 1.24, 1.25, 1.26 all with 3b error code. I also had 1866 xmp profiles enabled at the time of these bsod.

I read this guide and a couple of posts and set my mobo to default settings ddr3 1600 frequency and set ring to stock 38 and left voltage on auto. Bsod on 4.2 1.24 vcore 3b error. I decided to use 1.27 vcore and ran prime 95 29.11 blend test for 6 hours my temps were low 60's high 50's with 1 core peaking at 65.

im currently running prime on 4.3 with 1.3 vcore override same temperatures so far....Im at work now and will check on it in 3 hours or so.

Any suggestions? Im shooting for atleast 4.4 stability but fear I may have to do 1.33+ vcore


----------



## Menphisto

Is a temperature of 50C OK for the mobo?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> 1st and foremost I have a bad chip.


You don't know this without good overclocking practice
Quote:


> For the past week or so ive been trying to get 4.2 stable and have been messing with settings with ring bus set 200mhz below cpu clock.


Leave uncore at 34x until you're at the core clock you want, read the haswell overclocking guide with statistics
Quote:


> 3b error.


Not vcore problem (unless it's a really really weird case). 90% you have RAM set wrongly or some issue with it.

Default to 34x uncore, 1.15 ring, 1.8vrin, second highest vrin LLC level, then see what core multi you can do on ~1.24vcore. Don't change it, if it doesn't work, lower core multi. x264 is a good stability test for haswell, there's a loop in the other thread


----------



## Ovrclck

Is 44x @ 1.19v good? So far I'm 8 hours in with XTU


----------



## Cyro999

Yea, but i dunno if XTU is a good stability test. I need ~0.03v more than linpack for x264 to be stable, which is much much closer to gaming/encoding without any signs of instability or whea's.

I don't see much point in testing for more than an hour at a given OC - you can learn more by just testing half a dozen different sets of settings, when passing one thing for 8 hours doesn't guarantee you stability in other, even easy to run applications, might as well have a notepad doc saying X Y and Z passed test B for 1 hour etc and learn your chip


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Yea, but i dunno if XTU is a good stability test. I need ~0.03v more than linpack for x264 to be stable, which is much much closer to gaming/encoding without any signs of instability or whea's.
> 
> I don't see much point in testing for more than an hour at a given OC - you can learn more by just testing half a dozen different sets of settings, when passing one thing for 8 hours doesn't guarantee you stability in other, even easy to run applications, might as well have a notepad doc saying X Y and Z passed test B for 1 hour etc and learn your chip


I'll stop wasting my time then. 1 hour seems about right. I'll give linpack and x264 a shot next. Thanks!


----------



## Menphisto

What should i test first? (Uncore)
43x : 1,18v,1,195v
42x : 1,16v


----------



## idahosurge

Darkwizzie requested that I test my OC for more than one hour.

For people who do not have experience with Haswell and OCCT you should download and install OCCT then run the OCCT CPU:OCCT 1 hour test for Large Data Set 64 bits. It is harder to pass than the OCCT CPU:Linpack AVX 64 bits test.
http://www.ocbase.com/index.php/download

At a vcore of 1.33 and a cache of 1.30 I have passed the CPU:OCCT LDS 64b 1 hour test three times and the CPU:Linpack AVX 64b 1 hour test twice for a total of five hours of stress testing. Until I have an actual reason to do any additional stress testing this is all that I am doing. After two weeks at this OC I have had zero issues with any programs including FSX and 3DMark06.


----------



## Germx3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> You don't know this without good overclocking practice
> Leave uncore at 34x until you're at the core clock you want, read the haswell overclocking guide with statistics
> Not vcore problem (unless it's a really really weird case). 90% you have RAM set wrongly or some issue with it.
> 
> Default to 34x uncore, 1.15 ring, 1.8vrin, second highest vrin LLC level, then see what core multi you can do on ~1.24vcore. Don't change it, if it doesn't work, lower core multi. x264 is a good stability test for haswell, there's a loop in the other thread


Set those exact settings with 4.2 ran 5 loops, but had to leave so I need to check on it later, I had someone check it an hour ago and said it was on loop 3. Can you explain what the llc setting is doing?

Thank you for your help!


----------



## Cyro999

LLC setting is compensating for Vdroop on the VRIN (input voltage to IVR)

It's important particularly at high overclocks where you can draw twice as much power as near-stock settings, and stability is more sensitive to having correct settings.

Gl!


----------



## Menphisto

Why my MSI board shows 1,2vring as dangerous Ehen everyone here says 1,2v is really safe? Should i go down for 24/7 usage?


----------



## Cyro999

^I'm not sure what's up with that - if you want to be cautious, just stay at 1.15 set. Uncore 40x vs 44x got my cinebench r15 score from ~948 to ~952 when i was trying to break 950 @4.5ghz (with really aggressive ram settings etc) so it's almost nothing in pretty much all cases


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menphisto*
> 
> Why my MSI board shows 1,2vring as dangerous Ehen everyone here says 1,2v is really safe? Should i go down for 24/7 usage?


Over 1.2V can still be safe, where they turn red is just a guideline, like the way intel says 1.5V +/- 0.75 for vdimm now, yet every intel desktop platform made is fine with 1.65V + memory.


----------



## Menphisto

So what would you run 24/7 ?!
43x @ 1,2v
42x @ 1,16v


----------



## Cyro999

On my board, i have a setting that runs 8x idle, 40x load. I use that @~1.18v most of the time, but sometimes manual ~44-46x @~1.25-1.3v for tiny bench advantages


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menphisto*
> 
> Why my MSI board shows 1,2vring as dangerous Ehen everyone here says 1,2v is really safe? Should i go down for 24/7 usage?


We've been over this.

If you don't trust my guide, then don't associate yourself with a thread that revolves around said guide.

1.2v is FINE.

Look at the list of people who have over 1.2v Vring.

Your mobo also says past 1.3v vcore is red.

Look at the list of people who have over 1.3v Vcore.

A mobo gives you guidelines but is NOT AT ALL a positive indicator of what is or isn't safe.

If you're so inclined to follow guidelines, try the official Intel rep's: Nothing past 1.2v Vcore. Good luck overclocking with that.

You're posting the same thing over and over again.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Germx3*
> 
> Hey everyone,
> Im pretty new to OCing and may need some assistance finding safe settings for my pc. I've read alot of guides out there and this one seems the most helpfull so far so thank you for that.
> 
> System specs:
> I5 4670k
> hyper 212 evo
> evga 750w ps
> msi 287-g45 mobo
> 2x 4gb corsair pro vengeance
> Air cooling 5 fans
> 
> 1st and foremost I have a bad chip. For the past week or so ive been trying to get 4.2 stable and have been messing with settings with ring bus set 200mhz below cpu clock. I recieved random bsod even on low cpu usage at vcore 1.24, 1.25, 1.26 all with 3b error code. I also had 1866 xmp profiles enabled at the time of these bsod.
> 
> I read this guide and a couple of posts and set my mobo to default settings ddr3 1600 frequency and set ring to stock 38 and left voltage on auto. Bsod on 4.2 1.24 vcore 3b error. I decided to use 1.27 vcore and ran prime 95 29.11 blend test for 6 hours my temps were low 60's high 50's with 1 core peaking at 65.
> 
> im currently running prime on 4.3 with 1.3 vcore override same temperatures so far....Im at work now and will check on it in 3 hours or so.
> 
> Any suggestions? Im shooting for atleast 4.4 stability but fear I may have to do 1.33+ vcore


Hey, appreciate the compliment.

From what I have heard, 3b is ram related not CPU related. That's interesting. I'll do a quick thread search for 3b but I still suspect ram. The CPU OC bsod codes are 101, 124, 9c.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> I'll stop wasting my time then. 1 hour seems about right. I'll give linpack and x264 a shot next. Thanks!


I'm not a fan of linpack because it's so hot. Basing linpack for stability often means lowering your OC due to thermal limits.

x264 overnight loop is my standard benchmark of what is stable or not.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *idahosurge*
> 
> Darkwizzie requested that I test my OC for more than one hour.
> 
> For people who do not have experience with Haswell and OCCT you should download and install OCCT then run the OCCT CPU:OCCT 1 hour test for Large Data Set 64 bits. It is harder to pass than the OCCT CPU:Linpack AVX 64 bits test.
> http://www.ocbase.com/index.php/download
> 
> At a vcore of 1.33 and a cache of 1.30 I have passed the CPU:OCCT LDS 64b 1 hour test three times and the CPU:Linpack AVX 64b 1 hour test twice for a total of five hours of stress testing. Until I have an actual reason to do any additional stress testing this is all that I am doing. After two weeks at this OC I have had zero issues with any programs including FSX and 3DMark06.


I will analyze those pictures in just a second and update your settings accordingly. Thanks.

Did you change input voltage?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Germx3*
> 
> Set those exact settings with 4.2 ran 5 loops, but had to leave so I need to check on it later, I had someone check it an hour ago and said it was on loop 3. Can you explain what the llc setting is doing?
> 
> Thank you for your help!


It does help Vdroop but Vdroop is less of a problem for Haswell to begin with.


----------



## bond32

What would you guys consider is too high for Vcore and VCCIN? I have seen conflicting numbers so I am just curious so don't get fussy. Water cooling that is, not air or LN2.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> I'm not a fan of linpack because it's so hot.


Linpack without avx is actually around x264 temps, it's ok for stress testing some stuff but a poor stability test
Quote:


> It does help Vdroop but Vdroop is less of a problem for Haswell to begin with.


Vdroop is a major problem for Haswell when you're pulling 150 watts. Not so much when you're pulling 80 and using too high vrin in the first place so droop is acceptable. If you're trying to be accurate with the VRIN you set and you have 2.0 set, it's kinda a problem to have it at like 1.8, suboptimal

Vcore Vdroop isn't a major problem for Haswell, but that's an entirely different thing


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Linpack without avx is actually around x264 temps, it's ok for stress testing some stuff but a poor stability test
> Vdroop is a major problem for Haswell when you're pulling 150 watts. Not so much when you're pulling 80 and using too high vrin in the first place so droop is acceptable. If you're trying to be accurate with the VRIN you set and you have 2.0 set, it's kinda a problem to have it at like 1.8, suboptimal
> 
> Vcore Vdroop isn't a major problem for Haswell, but that's an entirely different thing


Still not a reason to use Linpack, lol.

I can test stability with Vdroop offset at 5% vs 100% and see if stability changes. Seeing as I'm at 4.6 and a lower than current Vrin will cause instability for sure.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> What would you guys consider is too high for Vcore and VCCIN? I have seen conflicting numbers so I am just curious so don't get fussy. Water cooling that is, not air or LN2.


That's because nobody knows for sure what exactly is safe or not safe. But that kindda applies to every other CPU, but Haswell is still new. Your cooling affects temps, but temps is a seperate issue from degradation. And temps vary wildy based on setup and load so there's no way I can tell you what voltage is bad for temps, only tell you what temps are bad.

Under 1.4v I see no issue with degradation. 1.45v be cautious, 1.5v only if really, really needed. 1.5v+ is definatly uncharted territory. If you can swallow 1.5v+ no problem, your cooling solution is likely to be boss enough to the point where losing a CPU isn't THAT big of a deal anyways.
Under 2.0 VCCIN is no problem. 2.1-2.2 is really the max we've seen. There was one report of death via 2.2v but somebody told me that's inaccurate because the death was due to improper delid instead. Any higher we have no idea.

Keep stability test runs under 95C max.

Try to keep normal usage max under 80, 85C.

You might hit a voltage wall so that voltage/temps isn't really even an issue anymore.


----------



## Germx3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Hey, appreciate the compliment.
> From what I have heard, 3b is ram related not CPU related. That's interesting. I'll do a quick thread search for 3b but I still suspect ram. The CPU OC bsod codes are 101, 124, 9c.


Ok good to know! Ran 5 loops of x264 no bsod. Max temp was 55-62 with 4.2 cpu, 1.24 vcore, 34 uncore and 86% vdroop setting. Is it safe to keep it at 86% for everyday use / gaming? Or is that mainly for testing purposes? Im going to increase cpu multi until im no longer stable with these settings then slowly increase vcore and check for stability etc. Il report back if i get that 3b error again.

Edit-I was assuming cpu vdroop offset control in msi bios was the llc setting I was supposed to change, I was in a rush when I did it. Correct me if im wrong.


----------



## blaze2210

Common BSOD Error Codes for Overclocking
0x101 = increase vcore
0x124 = increase/decrease QPI/VTT first, if not increase/decrease vcore...have to test to see which one it is
on i7 45nm, usually means too little VVT/QPI for the speed of Uncore
on i7 32nm SB, usually means too little vCore
0x0A = unstable RAM/IMC, increase QPI first, if that doesn't work increase vcore
0x1A = Memory management error. It usually means a bad stick of Ram. Test with Memtest or whatever you prefer. Try raising your Ram voltage
0x1E = increase vcore
0x3B = increase vcore
0x3D = increase vcore
0xD1 = QPI/VTT, increase/decrease as necessary, can also be unstable Ram, raise Ram voltage
0x9C = QPI/VTT most likely, but increasing vcore has helped in some instances
0x50 = RAM timings/Frequency or uncore multi unstable, increase RAM voltage or adjust QPI/VTT, or lower uncore if you're higher than 2x
0x109 = Not enough or too Much memory voltage
0x116 = Low IOH (NB) voltage, GPU issue (most common when running multi-GPU/overclocking GPU)
0x7E = Corrupted OS file, possibly from overclocking. Run sfc /scannow and chkdsk /r
0x124 = add/remove vcore or QPI/VTT voltage (usually Vcore, once it was QPI/VTT)
0x101 = add more vcore
0x50 = RAM timings/Frequency add DDR3 voltage or add QPI/VTT
0x1E = add more vcore
0x3B = add more vcore
0xD1 = add QPI/VTT voltage
"0x9C = QPI/VTT most likely, but increasing vcore has helped in some instances"
0X109 = add DDR3 voltage
0x0A = add QPI/VTT voltage


----------



## BoredErica

Yeah well, that list seems outdated to me.


----------



## creos7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Keep stability test runs under 95C max.


Darkwizzie, when you say stability test runs, i know you're not a fan of the "hot" synthetics, so do you mean here when using X264 keep temps under 95C, or you mean when using Linpak/IntelBurnTest/Prime95 keep temps under 95C?

Thanks!


----------



## bond32

It's taking 1.41 on vcore just to run the xtu test for my 4.8 ghz... Why does that seem so much higher than most everyone else? Also tempo are hitting 90 C with 960mm of rad space solely cooling the cpu... I have to say I expected better results.

My pc froze about 30 min into the xtu stress test. Going to work on it in the mornin.. Seems 5 ghz won't happen.


----------



## Cyro999

^It's hard to say how your chip is without a few optimized profiles. Just jumping straight to 1.4+ vcore, or even 1.3+ i think it's a bit tricky to know if you're at the lowest volts you could be, considering vrin etc. What do you have set for it? Touched your SA/IO volts? At clocks that require 1.4v+ for me for example, i'd have to finely tune VRIN (with llc on it) and also play with SA and DIO for anywhere near optimal results


----------



## soulbytes

This my settings
CPU : 4770K (no delid) (L310B490)
Clock : 4.6ghz /4.3ghz
Uncore : 1.280v (bios)
Vid : 1.35v (bios)
Vring : 1.9v (default by Asrock)
Memory : 11-12-12-30-1T @2400 (default 2133 11-11-11-30-2t) Patriot Viper 3 Red 16gb (8x2)
Mobo : Asrock z87 extreme 4
Cooling : H50 Modded add reservoir
PSU : 700watt OCZ

I tried to up the core to 48 but no luck with the voltage probably need more than 1.35v .. but overall this is quite good for daily use. My cooling isnt that good also.. so i will stick my volt as low as possible.

Cheers.


----------



## xNutella

do you think a stock i7-4770k bottlenecks my x2 Sapphire 7970 Ghz Vapor-X ? or overclocking will give them more space. I tried multiple times to overclock my cpu, but I always get blue screens (blue screen makes me panic). jj from Asus says adaptive voltage is the way to go. but my friend says manual. who is right?.


----------



## Okt00

CPU Model: 4770k
Core Multiplier: 43x
CPU VID: 1.2v
Vcore: 1.212v
Input Voltage: 1.8v
Uncore Multiplier: 39x
Uncore Voltage: 1.162v
Cooling Solution: h80i
Stability Test: 5 Passes x264, Cinebench, AIDA64 Memory and Cache Benchmark
Ram Speed: XMP-2400 10 12 12 31

I was having a hard time getting anything to stick without massive CPU VID, then I pumped the Input Voltage (Eventual Voltage on my VI Impact) to 1.8v, this seemed to give me a bit more juice. I've read to try to keep this +0.5v of your VCore. Tomorrow morning when I have the ambient temps down to about 15C I will see how far I can get this to run. I'm going to give this a go with adaptive and try some daily driving.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> do you think a stock i7-4770k bottlenecks my x2 Sapphire 7970 Ghz Vapor-X ?


Some games are CPU bound, some are GPU bound. You're more likely to run into a CPU bound situation at a higher FPS
Quote:


> I tried multiple times to overclock my cpu, but I always get blue screens


Blue screen is supposed to happen, the only way to avoid them is to use a conservative overclock with far too much voltage, which is terrible practice. Nothing wrong with a bluescreen or 10 or even 100 while setting an overclock, it's supposed to happen til you get good and optimized settings.

Manual for setting OC and sometimes 24/7 afterwards, depends on your motherboard


----------



## Menphisto

I feel it, i coming closer to my stable OC, now testing;
Core: 45x 1,23v
Uncore: 42x 1,16v (1,15v = 9h prime stable)
Vccin: 1,8v

Nope, its trolling me....crash after 1 h.....i dont know what the fking Problem is...
Can more vring need more vccin ?


----------



## Transylvania

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> It's taking 1.41 on vcore just to run the xtu test for my 4.8 ghz... Why does that seem so much higher than most everyone else? Also tempo are hitting 90 C with 960mm of rad space solely cooling the cpu... I have to say I expected better results.
> 
> My pc froze about 30 min into the xtu stress test. Going to work on it in the mornin.. Seems 5 ghz won't happen.


Still sounds like you eneded up with a better chip than I did. Mine requires 1.35v just to run stable at 4.4ghz. I won't even bother with 4.5ghz, because in XTU/Prime my temps shoot up to 87C even at 4.4.


----------



## BoredErica

At such low voltages it's very unlikely 1.8v Vccin isn't enough. Like I've said you can test this yourself by finding out out long till bsod on average.


----------



## bond32

I found that adjusting the SA/IA voltages didn't change much when I was getting 4.7 stable, so I haven't changed them off auto. I have the VCCIN set to auto which is at 1.84 volts, I didn't find it to change anything either so I may increase that. I just disabled the SVID communication, going to see if that changes anything.


----------



## creos7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Okt00*
> 
> CPU Model: 4770k
> Core Multiplier: 43x
> CPU VID: 1.2v
> Vcore: 1.212v
> Input Voltage: 1.8v
> Uncore Multiplier: 39x
> Uncore Voltage: 1.62v
> Cooling Solution: h80i
> .


Okt00, your UncoreV seems really high, to me (though obviously every CPU is unique) especially compared to your core speeds/voltage.
Did you start to prematurely try to bump up the Uncore multiplier? I think you should go back to uncore x35, take down the Uncore votlage to stock, and only play with Core Mult/ CPU Vid. Or did you already did that and hit a wall at 4.3Ghz for core?


----------



## creos7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> I found that adjusting the SA/IA voltages didn't change much when I was getting 4.7 stable, so I haven't changed them off auto. I have the VCCIN set to auto which is at 1.84 volts, I didn't find it to change anything either so I may increase that. I just disabled the SVID communication, going to see if that changes anything.


What CPU VID did you end up with for 4.7? I find that 4.6 I can accomplish with about 1.25 but 4.7 requires 1.35+ and the temps just spike way too much to justify it unfortunately (everything else is stock)







I guess still better than some, but this huge discontinuity in voltage requirement is really annoying... was so hoping for 4.7

Weird question:
Before going to bed I set x264 for a 20-pass. When I woke up this morning my PC was in Sleep mode, I woke it up and the test immediately resumed -- it was at Loop 13. How can the PC go to sleep with such a high CPU load? Any ideas? I'm really baffled here...


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *creos7*
> 
> What CPU VID did you end up with for 4.7? I find that 4.6 I can accomplish with about 1.25 but 4.7 requires 1.35+ and the temps just spike way too much to justify it unfortunately (everything else is stock)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess still better than some, but this huge discontinuity in voltage requirement is really annoying... was so hoping for 4.7


That's about what mine needed. Think it is actually around 1.37


----------



## creos7

Ah so very similar. I'm cooling with h100i but temps start hitting 97C on the hottest core (coolest core is 89-90 at that point and other two 92-94C) on Prime95 so I guess I have a choice of either switching completely to non-synthetic tests to keep 4.7 or go down. I think I'll go down to 4.6


----------



## [CyGnus]

creos7 you will not notice the difference with less those 100MHz even if you were at 4.2 the games would have the same fps they are very GPU bound now a days...


----------



## creos7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> creos7 you will not notice the difference with less those 100MHz even if you were at 4.2 the games would have the same fps they are very GPU bound now a days...


Oh I realize that, actually this PC is more for office and some video editing so more productivity-type of use than gaming. I WILL play games for sure, but I'll likely get an overkill GPU anyway (gtx780). With hyperthreading on, provided you have a well-written app, you gain much more than 100Ghz, it's 100Ghz x number of threads which could end up 3x/4x on top. Purely for the non-game use case.


----------



## Transylvania

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> creos7 you will not notice the difference with less those 100MHz even if you were at 4.2 the games would have the same fps they are very GPU bound now a days...


Emulators still benefit from an overclocked CPU, especially Dolphin. Many games on Dolphin run stable or great at stock settings, but some games need a pretty good OC to remove stuttering frames or audio. There's also a reason why people use BF3 and BF4 to determine stable overclocks. Most games are much more reliant on the GPU by a significantly greater degree, but not all are. It also has very little to do with FPS.


----------



## Germx3

Edit- wrote that I was stable at 4.3 noticed my cpu multi was still set at 34 -.-, retesting, cant get 4.4 at 1.25-1.30, tried 1.35 for the hell of it, crashed at the end of loop 5 temps 65-70


----------



## Transylvania

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Germx3*
> 
> I have my Cpu stable at 4.3 multi 1.25 vcore 1.8 vccin 34 uncore 1.15v ran 87.4% vdroop offset 10 loops of x264 no bsod, ran 4.3 on 1.24 vcore did only 2 loops of x264 will test stability at 1.24 again. Tried my luck with 4.4, 1.25-1.30v bsod 101 error 2-5 min in x264. I decided to throw 1.35v at it to see what happens ran 5 loops and it crashed at the end of loop 5 with temps 65-72c
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Any suggestions on how to get 4.4 stable? No 3b error yet.


Are you lowering your ram speed and cache/uncore when trying higher multipliers? Simply raising the vcore by itself isn't going to really give you a good picture if you are.

I'm still fine tuning my own settings (currently working on Vccin), but my last stable setting at 4.4 (x264 x 20 and 8 hours with XTU) was:

Vcore: 1.35v (x44)
Uncore: 1.34v (x39) < seems off, but I can't go above x39 at that voltage, nor can I lower the voltage at that multiplier.
Vccin: 1.93 < set it higher initially to make sure that wasn't going to be the problem. Currently testing it at 1.90.
Ram: 1366mhz until everything else is stable.
Also using a Kraken x60, so with those two tests, my temps don't go above 72C on the hottest core. I don't even bother with Prime now because my temps go up to 86C, and that's not a temp I'm comfortable leaving the PC unmonitored.

I'm also not sure what's up with x264, but almost every time I ended up with a BSOD using that, it was always at the end of the very last loop. Every single time. It didn't matter if it was 5 loops or 20 either. I also seem to have a single core that's 6C lower than the hottest core, while the rest are 2C-3C within the same temp. I haven't noticed such a disparity with any other stress testing program either.


----------



## creos7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Transylvania*
> 
> I also seem to have a single core that's 6C lower than the hottest core, while the rest are 2C-3C within the same temp. I haven't noticed such a disparity with any other stress testing program either.


I think this is a function of the lack of solder and the cheap thermal compound Intel is using it -- it's really a matter of luck how it's distributed in the factory. My hottest core is on average 8C (and sometimes as much as 11C!!) hotter than my coolest core. Very similar boat as you, two cores are in the middle, one is about 3-4C cooler and one is 4-5C hotter. I'm sure if I delid, I could bring everything down the coolest core temps and be able to push to 4.7Ghz but that's just too much risk for me.


----------



## Germx3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Transylvania*
> 
> Are you lowering your ram speed and cache/uncore when trying higher multipliers? Simply raising the vcore by itself isn't going to really give you a good picture if you are.
> 
> I'm still fine tuning my own settings (currently working on Vccin), but my last stable setting at 4.4 (x264 x 20 and 8 hours with XTU) was:
> 
> Vcore: 1.35v (x44)
> Uncore: 1.34v (x39) < seems off, but I can't go above x39 at that voltage, nor can I lower the voltage at that multiplier.
> Vccin: 1.93 < set it higher initially to make sure that wasn't going to be the problem. Currently testing it at 1.90.
> Ram: 1366mhz until everything else is stable.
> Also using a Kraken x60, so with those two tests, my temps don't go above 72C on the hottest core. I don't even bother with Prime now because my temps go up to 86C, and that's not a temp I'm comfortable leaving the PC unmonitored.
> 
> I'm also not sure what's up with x264, but almost every time I ended up with a BSOD using that, it was always at the end of the very last loop. Every single time. It didn't matter if it was 5 loops or 20 either. I also seem to have a single core that's 6C lower than the hottest core, while the rest are 2C-3C within the same temp. I haven't noticed such a disparity with any other stress testing program either.


Yah 34 uncore 1600mhz ram now using 1333, 1.15vring, 1.8 vccin, tested 10 loops of x264 no bsod on 4.3, 1.25 vcore, 1.24vcore bsod. Going to leave it at these settings for now. Also using 87.4% vdroop offset, Should i start increasing vccin and vring to get 4.4 stable, or just vccin?

I've experienced the crash at the last loop at 4.4 1.35vcore thats interesting...


----------



## Cyro999

Why are you adding 0.1v for 100mhz, and which crash?


----------



## brandon6199

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Did you read the first post?


Yes, I did. In its entirety.

I noticed that very few members have the Costa Rica chips as opposed to the Malaysia chips. Which is why I'm asking.


----------



## Germx3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Why are you adding 0.1v for 100mhz, and which crash?


Is 100mhz not worth the 0.1v? Im just trying to get a good idea of what the chip can do...and i was talking about x264 crashing at the end of the final loop.


----------



## fizzif

is there an update on the costume loop on the x264 sorry if i missed it


----------



## Warl0rdPT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *idahosurge*
> 
> For people who do not have experience with Haswell and OCCT you should download and install OCCT then run the OCCT CPU:OCCT 1 hour test for Large Data Set 64 bits. It is harder to pass than the OCCT CPU:Linpack AVX 64 bits test.
> http://www.ocbase.com/index.php/download


Yeah thats how I was stress testing my OC, I didn't had BSOD with x264 but OCCT gave me plenty


----------



## creos7

how does it run in terms of heat?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Is 100mhz not worth the 0.1v? Im just trying to get a good idea of what the chip can do...and i was talking about x264 crashing at the end of the final loop.


Requiring going from 1.25 to 1.35vcore for 100mhz on haswell or ivy bridge is unheard of. You're much more likely to have the next multi stable at 1.28-1.32 depending on if the scaling is great or terrible. You shouldn't be overkilling on voltage - you can get Haswell and set 1.5vcore, +0.3 sa/dio/aio, 1.4 ring, 2.2vrin etc and it won't do you much good because you won't get anywhere or learn anything about which voltages you actually need, how your chip scales or anything to do with stability and behavior of the cpu.

Far too much changing 5 variables at once from a lot of people in here (in general, not naming specific people) - this isn't even high school stuff, i didn't take high school science. First thing i learned when i was 6 or 7 years old was change one variable at a time in a scientific experiment and also have a stable base point, so that the effects are properly measurable


----------



## Warl0rdPT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *creos7*
> 
> how does it run in terms of heat?


About the same as x264. Prime95 was getting too hot


----------



## creos7

oh interesting, perhaps darkwizzie could review his recommendation (like he updated his stress test of choice from chess to x264) for OC software. I'll give it a try!


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Okt00*
> 
> CPU Model: 4770k
> Core Multiplier: 43x
> CPU VID: 1.2v
> Vcore: 1.212v
> Input Voltage: 1.8v
> Uncore Multiplier: 39x
> Uncore Voltage: 1.62v
> Cooling Solution: h80i
> Stability Test: 5 Passes x264, Cinebench, AIDA64 Memory and Cache Benchmark
> Ram Speed: XMP-2400 10 12 12 31
> 
> I was having a hard time getting anything to stick without massive CPU VID, then I pumped the Input Voltage (Eventual Voltage on my VI Impact) to 1.8v, this seemed to give me a bit more juice. I've read to try to keep this +0.5v of your VCore. Tomorrow morning when I have the ambient temps down to about 15C I will see how far I can get this to run. I'm going to give this a go with adaptive and try some daily driving.


Dear jesus mother of god, that better not be 1.62v Vring.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon6199*
> 
> Yes, I did. In its entirety.
> 
> I noticed that very few members have the Costa Rica chips as opposed to the Malaysia chips. Which is why I'm asking.


Then to clarify, there has been no data that suggests Costa chips are better. So far they are just mediocre.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Requiring going from 1.25 to 1.35vcore for 100mhz on haswell or ivy bridge is unheard of. You're much more likely to have the next multi stable at 1.28-1.32 depending on if the scaling is great or terrible. You shouldn't be overkilling on voltage - you can get Haswell and set 1.5vcore, +0.3 sa/dio/aio, 1.4 ring, 2.2vrin etc and it won't do you much good because you won't get anywhere or learn anything about which voltages you actually need, how your chip scales or anything to do with stability and behavior of the cpu.
> 
> Far too much changing 5 variables at once from a lot of people in here (in general, not naming specific people) - this isn't even high school stuff, i didn't take high school science. First thing i learned when i was 6 or 7 years old was change one variable at a time in a scientific experiment and also have a stable base point, so that the effects are properly measurable


Well I had to go from 1.35 to 1.42, a 0.07 vcore change along with a 0.25 VCCIN increase. 

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *creos7*
> 
> oh interesting, perhaps darkwizzie could review his recommendation (like he updated his stress test of choice from chess to x264) for OC software. I'll give it a try!


You mean try to figure out just how stable x264 overnight is? Hard to, because it's much easier to keep track of the amount of times x264 users crashes after passing overnight. To get a good statistic we need to keep track of the hits and misses.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Well I had to go from 1.35 to 1.42, a 0.07 vcore change along with a 0.25 VCCIN increase.


That's a 0.07 change (which is NOT 0.1) and you were already at 1.35. Needing +0.07vcore is somewhat common when you're nearer the limits of the chip.. (like my ~1.29 to ~1.36 load vcore) but needing 1.25 for one core multi and 1.35 for next is pretty unthinkable IMO, never seen anything close to that


----------



## creos7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> That's a 0.07 change (which is NOT 0.1) and you were already at 1.35. Needing +0.07vcore is somewhat common when you're nearer the limits of the chip.. (like my ~1.29 to ~1.36 load vcore) but needing 1.25 for one core multi and 1.35 for next is pretty unthinkable IMO, never seen anything close to that


You realize the difference is not that great!







(ie still same order of magnitude). I think it's actually not uncommon, each chip has a 'jump' point it seems. Mine is very similar. Going up to 4.6 was a breeze, needing 1.27 for absolutely rock solid stable setting. To get it to 4.7, however, I need exactly 1.37. It IS a jump, and it IS annoying (and i've personally made the decision it's not worth it, arguable), but it's certainly not unheard of. Some people hit that jump much earlier around 4.2 it seems. It really is a silicone lottery!


----------



## Okt00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *creos7*
> 
> Okt00, your UncoreV seems really high, to me (though obviously every CPU is unique) especially compared to your core speeds/voltage.
> Did you start to prematurely try to bump up the Uncore multiplier? I think you should go back to uncore x35, take down the Uncore votlage to stock, and only play with Core Mult/ CPU Vid. Or did you already did that and hit a wall at 4.3Ghz for core?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Dear jesus mother of god, that better not be 1.62v Vring.
> 
> Then to clarify, there has been no data that suggests Costa chips are better. So far they are just mediocre.
> 
> Well I had to go from 1.35 to 1.42, a 0.07 vcore change along with a 0.25 VCCIN increase.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean try to figure out just how stable x264 overnight is? Hard to, because it's much easier to keep track of the amount of times x264 users crashes after passing overnight. To get a good statistic we need to keep track of the hits and misses.


0.*1*62v I missed a number. Makes a big difference. So far the cache is set to auto. Both multi and voltage.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Dear jesus mother of god, that better not be 1.62v Vring.


Whoops...

0.*1*62v


----------



## creos7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Okt00*
> 
> Whoops...
> 0.*1*62v


Hahaha, ah cool, ok that makes sense. With the original number you posted I was like ***, that's crazy








Still kind of high btw but could be necessary for your cpu i guess...


----------



## Germx3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Requiring going from 1.25 to 1.35vcore for 100mhz on haswell or ivy bridge is unheard of. You're much more likely to have the next multi stable at 1.28-1.32 depending on if the scaling is great or terrible. You shouldn't be overkilling on voltage - you can get Haswell and set 1.5vcore, +0.3 sa/dio/aio, 1.4 ring, 2.2vrin etc and it won't do you much good because you won't get anywhere or learn anything about which voltages you actually need, how your chip scales or anything to do with stability and behavior of the cpu.
> 
> Far too much changing 5 variables at once from a lot of people in here (in general, not naming specific people) - this isn't even high school stuff, i didn't take high school science. First thing i learned when i was 6 or 7 years old was change one variable at a time in a scientific experiment and also have a stable base point, so that the effects are properly measurable


Hehe I agree Im just not sure what to change next lol, I thought the gap was rediculous as well, I just wanted to see what happened.


----------



## fredgagne79

I'm having a hard time stabilizing my 4670k

4.5ghz @ 1.265v
4ghz uncore
VRING 1.1v
VCCIN 1.9v
Vrin load: Turbo
Pwm Phase Control : ExmPerf
Memory Enhancement: Normal

Gaming and almost everything is stable (4h+ OCCT & prime, max temp is just over 80 Celsius) , but at every reboot I got a "kernel error" event & hybrid boot doesn't work (error in the event log)

Raising voltage to 1.28v dosen't help... Should I tried lowering the uncore or raising the VRING/VCCIN?

I also got the same problem at 4.4ghz with the same setting.

For now I'm running 4ghz 1v...


----------



## creos7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> You mean try to figure out just how stable x264 overnight is? Hard to, because it's much easier to keep track of the amount of times x264 users crashes after passing overnight. To get a good statistic we need to keep track of the hits and misses.


I think there is definitely value in ussing OCCT as an extra stability test. x264 was completely fine for me 15+ passes [email protected] (all other stock), but OOCT crashed within 5-6 minutes! Note that of the four tests, I'm running the first tab "CPU: OCCT" 64-bit test Large Data Set with 8 threads, not CPU: Linkpack. Now at 1.275V it has been stable for the past 30 minutes (still running). An interesting thing I noticed is that it mostly runs as cool as x264 (around 65-68C for me under full load) but it occasionally spikes up to 75C-80C, even touching 85C, and then falls (my H100i speeds up the fans rapidly and temps fall, but I also think the test changes as well). I have a feeling it is testing a more sophisticated pattern by mixing in some "hot" instructions, but not as much as Linkpack or Prime95. Also note that when it first failed for me on the 6-7th minute it hadn't yet started "sprinkling in" the "hot" instructions (at least based on my highest hwinfo temps), so heat wasn't the reason for the failure. Finally, by default, the test stops at 85C so you may want to bump that slightly depending on your comfort level.

***In conclusion, I think there is value in running this together with x264 and Chess to round out our stability suite as it doesn't run excessively hot as Linkpack, but still spikes, and provides yet another pattern of use to test with.***


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *creos7*
> 
> I think there is definitely value in ussing OCCT as an extra stability test. x264 was completely fine for me 15+ passes [email protected] (all other stock), but OOCT crashed within 5-6 minutes! Note that of the four tests, I'm running the first tab "CPU: OCCT" 64-bit test Large Data Set with 8 threads, not CPU: Linkpack. Now at 1.275V it has been stable for the past 30 minutes (still running). An interesting thing I noticed is that it mostly runs as cool as x264 (around 65-68C for me under full load) but it occasionally spikes up to 75C-80C, even touching 85C, and then falls (my H100i speeds up the fans rapidly and temps fall, but I also think the test changes as well). I have a feeling it is testing a more sophisticated pattern by mixing in some "hot" instructions, but not as much as Linkpack or Prime95. Also note that when it first failed for me on the 6-7th minute it hadn't yet started "sprinkling in" the "hot" instructions (at least based on my highest hwinfo temps), so heat wasn't the reason for the failure. Finally, by default, the test stops at 85C so you may want to bump that slightly depending on your comfort level.
> 
> ***In conclusion, I think there is value in running this together with x264 and Chess to round out our stability suite as it doesn't run excessively hot as Linkpack, but still spikes, and provides yet another pattern of use to test with.***


Well, the fact that x264 pass might not pass OCCT doesn't mean all that much. What it comes down to is whether a pass on a test = not going to crash on normal usage. That's a gnarly topic because people have said they've passed Prime, Linpack, etc and then fail BF3 or something.

All of my experiences show that a x264 pass for a length of time means a pass for chess for the same length of time. Of course, I'm only one person and this is one person's experience.

But yes, OCCT is pretty nice because no insane temps while still bringing the stress.


----------



## creos7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Well, the fact that x264 pass might not pass OCCT doesn't mean all that much. What it comes down to is whether a pass on a test = not going to crash on normal usage. That's a gnarly topic because people have said they've passed Prime, Linpack, etc and then fail BF3 or something.
> 
> All of my experiences show that a x264 pass for a length of time means a pass for chess for the same length of time. Of course, I'm only one person and this is one person's experience.
> 
> But yes, OCCT is pretty nice because no insane temps while still bringing the stress.


Cool, well I have a lot of respect for you and all the work you've done on this thread. I just thought you may want to consider adding it to your original post as an alternative testing application since it seems to fail pretty fast, you can set it to run for say 2-3 hours as an extra step once x264 passes. In my experience so far, it tends to fail extremely fast.
Of course, that's your decision to make since it's you thread (and thanks for writing it!)







.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *creos7*
> 
> Cool, well I have a lot of respect for you and all the work you've done on this thread. I just thought you may want to consider adding it to your original post as an alternative testing application since it seems to fail pretty fast, you can set it to run for say 2-3 hours as an extra step once x264 passes. In my experience so far, it tends to fail extremely fast.
> Of course, that's your decision to make since it's you thread (and thanks for writing it!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Sure, I'll add it. I think it's already up there, if not it should be. I'll double check to make sure all the info is there after posting this. On second thought I think I just confused XTU with OCCT. Maybe I should download all the stress test and rank them by temps. Hmm.

Thanks for the compliment, appreciate it.







Looking forward to charting your final OC.









EDIT:

I'll go test the different tests and I'll update the thread when I have my results.


----------



## Menphisto

Hwinfo must have a bug.....it says min. Coree frequence 41mhz and PCI clock min. 1,8mhz ....lol...that cant be true... ?


----------



## Menphisto

Now min. pci clock 0,2 MHz .....loooooool.....


----------



## ooostephen

Just thought I'd remind everyone that memory speed plays a role at higher OCs. Just as the Asus guide said, I was not able to get stable until I lowered ram to 1600. Once I did, I began passing stress tests regularly. It made all the diff.


----------



## Cyro999

Yea there is evidence it can hold back clocks if you dont have right settings, i think in general with the right settings you are ok or mostly ok with fast ram at your max core speed or very very close to max core speed

There's no evidence of any issues with RAM @2400 for me at 4.7ghz (though i need sa/io volts to stabilize that properly, i believe) though everything goes crazy @4.8 and i get crashes at 1600 and even 1333 RAM that don't come @800mhz - which is probably fixable, but i didn't put in the time to do it as it would cost me 0.07mhz for that 100mhz anyway and i'd have to delid for good temps, which i didn't want to bother with for 100mhz


----------



## fizzif

2013-11-17-14h37-Temperature-Core #0.png 38k .png file
recently delidded my 4760k its like i have a new chip if i go over 1.2v temps skyrocket. reapplied thermalpaste and starting over testing 4.0ghz


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ooostephen*
> 
> Just thought I'd remind everyone that memory speed plays a role at higher OCs. Just as the Asus guide said, I was not able to get stable until I lowered ram to 1600. Once I did, I began passing stress tests regularly. It made all the diff.


That shouldn't be an issue if the person followed my guide, Everything would be at stock.


----------



## Scotty Mac

Ok guys. I'm trying this again.. here's my window.. what do I do from here? I see people are having problems with this program. I just want to do it right.


----------



## Scotty Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty Mac*
> 
> Ok guys. I'm trying this again.. here's my window.. what do I do from here? I see people are having problems with this program. I just want to do it right.


I forgot to add something.. my core multi voltages looks like this:
VCCIN: 1.760v auto
Core: 1.200v override
Ring: 1.064 auto
SA: 0.912v auto
IO: 1.016v auto
maunal set uncore to 34.

Is it really required to turn the vdroop to 100%? (its on auto now, Doug, Don't get mad.. I just don't understand the vdroop) what exactly is the vr ovp ocp?


----------



## Scotty Mac

I meant to put core multi at 42.. sorry.. Only 4.2.. cuz I gave up for a little while lol


----------



## Scotty Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty Mac*
> 
> I forgot to add something.. my core multi voltages looks like this:
> VCCIN: 1.760v auto
> Core: 1.200v override
> Ring: 1.064 auto
> SA: 0.912v auto
> IO: 1.016v auto
> maunal set uncore to 34.
> 
> Is it really required to turn the vdroop to 100%? (its on auto now, Doug, Don't get mad.. I just don't understand the vdroop) what exactly is the vr ovp ocp?


NVM, I got it working right


----------



## Scotty Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty Mac*
> 
> NVM, I got it working right


I mean I got x264 to run right lol. My questions still stands for the voltages and whatnot.. sorry for multiple posts,. keep forgetting to input some things.. wife and kids can be distracting at times


----------



## ooostephen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> That shouldn't be an issue if the person followed my guide, Everything would be at stock.


Nice guide.
I'm at 4.7/45 uncore. Uncore was important to me. Could just be my chips idiosyncrasies, but nothing I did would work with 2400 ram.


----------



## Scotty Mac

OK.. so how do ya set the number of passes you want for x264? And how many passes is "overnight"? Certain amount of hours? The guide says anything over 20 passes is overkill.. so That's why I'm asking. Thanks!


----------



## creos7

Scotty man, please can you consolidate you questions into a smaller number of posts? This isn't an IM/texting app where each sentence and thought should be a different post







.

Ok, after a looong weekend of testing and retesting, my (current) final stable settings. Darkwizzie, feel free to include if you'd like.

*Build*
4770k (batch: L312, Malaysia)
ASUS Maximus VI Hero
GSkill TridentX 16Gb (2x8)
H100i stock fans (turbines really





















) in top-exhaust-pull (so not ideal, but no room for push-pull and don't want push-only b/c it's a pain to clean!)

*OC*
Core: x46 1.275V (VCORE oscillates between 1.296 and 1.312, I'm obviously NOT on Adaptive, so quite interesting)
Cache Ratio: x45 1.270V (it would run on x46 1.275V and passes x264 but occasionally fails OCCT and I didn't want to up the Uncore voltage above core voltage, so brought down to x45 and could get away with 1.270)
BLCK: 100 (stock)
CPU Strap: 100 (stock)
Analog IO +0.145
Digital IO +0.145
Sys Agent +0.145
VCCIN / CPUInput / CPUEventual: 1.920
DRAM: XMP 2133Mhz (9 11 11 31 2) Auto Voltage (as expected resolved to 1.6V)

Other misc. voltages are on Auto but in case it may help someone, they got resovled to (according to ASUS AI Suite):
PCH Core 1.05
PLL Termination 1.200
VTTDDR 0.800
PCHVLX 1.500
Clock Crossing Voltage 1.150

*Testing*
x264: 18 passes (got impatient as i got home from dinner







)
InterlBurnTestVersion2.54: 10 passes @ High stress level
InterlBurnTestVersion2.54: 5 passes @ Very High stress level (stopped at 5 not because of failures but because temps got really high, it was hovering around 96C-97C)
OCCT: test OCCT, Automatic, 3 hours, 64bits, Large Data Set, 8 threads
OCCT: test LINPACK, 1 hour, 64bits, all logical cores, memory: custom 10Gigs (NO AVX as it ran way too hot!)
Chess: 1hour (mostly cause I got impatient







), run concurrently for a portion of x264 test








Prime95 v27.9: Blend 16 passes and running now, planning to let it run another 10 passes or so, temps peaked once to 95C but running in the mid 80s consistently)

NOTE: for all of the test, at least for a portion of each test (sometimes for the entire duration of some tests), I am using my PC actively, usually chrome with 15-20 tabs, of which 5 are playing random youtube vids, streaming music, browsing sites, and opening and closing other random apps (eg antivirus app, Eclipse, etc). This was hardest to do with x264 as for some reason it causes sluggishness that not even Prime95/Linpack cause







.


----------



## Scotty Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *creos7*
> 
> Scotty man, please can you consolidate you questions into a smaller number of posts? This isn't an IM/texting app where each sentence and thought should be a different post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Ok, after a looong weekend of testing and retesting, my (current) final stable settings. Darkwizzie, feel free to include if you'd like.
> 
> *Build*
> 4770k (batch: L312, Malaysia)
> ASUS Maximus VI Hero
> GSkill TridentX 16Gb (2x8)
> H100i stock fans (turbines really
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) in top-exhaust-pull (so not ideal, but no room for push-pull and don't want push-only b/c it's a pain to clean!)
> 
> *OC*
> Core: x46 1.275V (VCORE oscillates between 1.296 and 1.312, I'm obviously NOT on Adaptive, so quite interesting)
> Cache Ratio: x45 1.270V (it would run on x46 1.275V and passes x264 but occasionally fails OCCT and I didn't want to up the Uncore voltage above core voltage, so brought down to x45 and could get away with 1.270)
> BLCK: 100 (stock)
> CPU Strap: 100 (stock)
> Analog IO +0.145
> Digital IO +0.145
> Sys Agent +0.145
> VCCIN / CPUInput / CPUEventual: 1.920
> DRAM: XMP 2133Mhz (9 11 11 31 2) Auto Voltage (as expected resolved to 1.6V)
> 
> Other misc. voltages are on Auto but in case it may help someone, they got resovled to (according to ASUS AI Suite):
> PCH Core 1.05
> PLL Termination 1.200
> VTTDDR 0.800
> PCHVLX 1.500
> Clock Crossing Voltage 1.150
> 
> *Testing*
> x264: 18 passes (got impatient as i got home from dinner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> InterlBurnTestVersion2.54: 10 passes @ High stress level
> InterlBurnTestVersion2.54: 5 passes @ Very High stress level (stopped at 5 not because of failures but because temps got really high, it was hovering around 96C-97C)
> OCCT: test OCCT, Automatic, 3 hours, 64bits, Large Data Set, 8 threads
> OCCT: test LINPACK, 1 hour, 64bits, all logical cores, memory: custom 10Gigs (NO AVX as it ran way too hot!)
> Chess: 1hour (mostly cause I got impatient
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), run concurrently for a portion of x264 test
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prime95 v27.9: Blend 16 passes and running now, planning to let it run another 10 passes or so, temps peaked once to 95C but running in the mid 80s consistently)
> 
> NOTE: for all of the test, at least for a portion of each test (sometimes for the entire duration of some tests), I am using my PC actively, usually chrome with 15-20 tabs, of which 5 are playing random youtube vids, streaming music, browsing sites, and opening and closing other random apps (eg antivirus app, Eclipse, etc). This was hardest to do with x264 as for some reason it causes sluggishness that not even Prime95/Linpack cause
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Yeah, I know. I apologized, should've seen in a post. How long did it take for your 18 passes in x264?
I'm currently crashing in chess about 4 minutes in at 4.4ghz with 1.290v. Looks like I bot a crappy chip. Unless I can do something else.


----------



## creos7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty Mac*
> 
> Yeah, I know. I apologized, should've seen in a post. How long did it take for your 18 passes in x264?
> I'm currently crashing in chess about 4 minutes in at 4.4ghz with 1.290v. Looks like I bot a crappy chip. Unless I can do something else.


Hmm, didn't time it. I think 2-3 hours, something like that.


----------



## Scotty Mac

Thanks cres07. So if anyone else is reading this.. it seems I have a crappy chip, but not 100% sure. I've read and read so much, I need some updated info. No offense to anyone.! Here's what I'm working with thus far (haven't ran x264 all night yet), but I'm wondering if there's a way to decrease my VCORE VOLTAGE without decreasing my actual core clock. This is probably in this thread somewhere.. I just cannot find it. Here's a screenie of what I have @ 4.4ghz.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *creos7*
> 
> Scotty man, please can you consolidate you questions into a smaller number of posts? This isn't an IM/texting app where each sentence and thought should be a different post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Ok, after a looong weekend of testing and retesting, my (current) final stable settings. Darkwizzie, feel free to include if you'd like.
> 
> *Build*
> 4770k (batch: L312, Malaysia)
> ASUS Maximus VI Hero
> GSkill TridentX 16Gb (2x8)
> H100i stock fans (turbines really
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) in top-exhaust-pull (so not ideal, but no room for push-pull and don't want push-only b/c it's a pain to clean!)
> 
> *OC*
> Core: x46 1.275V (VCORE oscillates between 1.296 and 1.312, I'm obviously NOT on Adaptive, so quite interesting)
> Cache Ratio: x45 1.270V (it would run on x46 1.275V and passes x264 but occasionally fails OCCT and I didn't want to up the Uncore voltage above core voltage, so brought down to x45 and could get away with 1.270)
> BLCK: 100 (stock)
> CPU Strap: 100 (stock)
> Analog IO +0.145
> Digital IO +0.145
> Sys Agent +0.145
> VCCIN / CPUInput / CPUEventual: 1.920
> DRAM: XMP 2133Mhz (9 11 11 31 2) Auto Voltage (as expected resolved to 1.6V)
> 
> Other misc. voltages are on Auto but in case it may help someone, they got resovled to (according to ASUS AI Suite):
> PCH Core 1.05
> PLL Termination 1.200
> VTTDDR 0.800
> PCHVLX 1.500
> Clock Crossing Voltage 1.150
> 
> *Testing*
> x264: 18 passes (got impatient as i got home from dinner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> InterlBurnTestVersion2.54: 10 passes @ High stress level
> InterlBurnTestVersion2.54: 5 passes @ Very High stress level (stopped at 5 not because of failures but because temps got really high, it was hovering around 96C-97C)
> OCCT: test OCCT, Automatic, 3 hours, 64bits, Large Data Set, 8 threads
> OCCT: test LINPACK, 1 hour, 64bits, all logical cores, memory: custom 10Gigs (NO AVX as it ran way too hot!)
> Chess: 1hour (mostly cause I got impatient
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), run concurrently for a portion of x264 test
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prime95 v27.9: Blend 16 passes and running now, planning to let it run another 10 passes or so, temps peaked once to 95C but running in the mid 80s consistently)
> 
> NOTE: for all of the test, at least for a portion of each test (sometimes for the entire duration of some tests), I am using my PC actively, usually chrome with 15-20 tabs, of which 5 are playing random youtube vids, streaming music, browsing sites, and opening and closing other random apps (eg antivirus app, Eclipse, etc). This was hardest to do with x264 as for some reason it causes sluggishness that not even Prime95/Linpack cause
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


For the sluggishness, that's right, x264 causes lots of lag, as bad as chess.

You have been charted, thanks.

I've yet to Bsod at x46 despite failing overnight x264.

It's been like two weeks and I've subjected it to overnight Stockfish, Bf3, and now really banging the Skyrim. I've seen no Bsods.


----------



## Scotty Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> For the sluggishness, that's right, x264 causes lots of lag, as bad as chess.
> You have been charted, thanks.
> 
> I've yet to Bsod at x46 despite failing overnight x264.
> It's been like two weeks and I've subjected it to overnight Stockfish, Bf3, and now really banging the Skyrim. I've seen no Bsods.


From my experience with stockfish.. it has NOT ran all cores at 100% like Houdini has. So I guess houdini engine is what I'm using. I think that max is 68c. But I would like to know.. is there anything I can do to DECREASE the VCORE Voltage? Hell.. I'm at 1.315v core already... @ 4.4ghz.. either it's a seriously bad chip.. or something I'm not doing right?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty Mac*
> 
> From my experience with stockfish.. it has NOT ran all cores at 100% like Houdini has. So I guess houdini engine is what I'm using. I think that max is 68c. But I would like to know.. is there anything I can do to DECREASE the VCORE Voltage? Hell.. I'm at 1.315v core already... @ 4.4ghz.. either it's a seriously bad chip.. or something I'm not doing right?


I don't know what your settings are, you penta-posted so now I'm confused. There exists an edit function.

Stockfish seems to cause faster Bsods though. x264 doesn't do 100% all cores but it Bsods faster than chess. So...


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty Mac*
> 
> From my experience with stockfish.. it has NOT ran all cores at 100% like Houdini has. So I guess houdini engine is what I'm using. I think that max is 68c. But I would like to know.. is there anything I can do to DECREASE the VCORE Voltage? Hell.. I'm at 1.315v core already... @ 4.4ghz.. either it's a seriously bad chip.. or something I'm not doing right?


You'll need to take your Input voltage off of Auto. Overclocking with Haswell involves more than simply changing core multi and vcore. If you read through Darkwizzie's guide on the first page, this is one of the topics that is discussed. I think it would do very well for you if you went through that guide again.


----------



## Jason7890

Overclocked R.A.M this weekend,now at 2400mhz,does'nt hinder overclock at all.At 4.7 now,highest I can go for the temps I'm happy with.Will post screenies next weekend as away for work.


----------



## Scotty Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> You'll need to take your Input voltage off of Auto. Overclocking with Haswell involves more than simply changing core multi and vcore. If you read through Darkwizzie's guide on the first page, this is one of the topics that is discussed. I think it would do very well for you if you went through that guide again.


Do you actually think I would keep asking questions if I understood the guide? I mean really.. I've read the thing numerous times, I really wish people would stop saying that, "read the guide, or something to that affect. I understand there is more to it that just changing the multi and voltage core, but I'm doing it 1 variable at a time.So I may be a slow learner in this field. If people would answer ALL my questions in my posts, then I wouldn't have to keep asking some of the same questions. If I keep asking, then obviously I, either, 1, don't understand something, or 2, I didn't see an explaination. So these comments like "read the guide" or something are just more frustrating than anything.


----------



## Scotty Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I don't know what your settings are, you penta-posted so now I'm confused. There exists an edit function.
> Stockfish seems to cause faster Bsods though. x264 doesn't do 100% all cores but it Bsods faster than chess. So...


Well let's see.. First post I had my voltages in it, then (my apologies) I added a statement or 2, asking about x264, on how many passes are "overnight", and how do I set the number of passes. ( I couldn't even get it to run before). so As I also said.. I didn't mean to post like I did, but was distracted (not in those exact words).


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty Mac*
> 
> I forgot to add something.. my core multi voltages looks like this:
> VCCIN: 1.760v auto
> Core: 1.200v override
> Ring: 1.064 auto
> SA: 0.912v auto
> IO: 1.016v auto
> maunal set uncore to 34.
> 
> Is it really required to turn the vdroop to 100%? (its on auto now, Doug, Don't get mad.. I just don't understand the vdroop) what exactly is the vr ovp ocp?


Scotty I have your mobo. The setting you're looking for isn't VR Overprotection, it's some other term. It's in Digitall Power settings IIRC. The setting didn't do much for me. It *might* have helped my going from 45 to 46 but I doubt it.

You didn't actually list your core multiplier. Your siggy was 4.2. So we'll go with that unless you say otherwise.

Try hitting 1.25v, 1.85 VCCIN and go from there.

Assuming ram is stock.

Long shot tweak but can't hurt: Set Vring to 1.2v. No, 1.2v is FINE.

If you Bsod under normal use @ 4.2ghz @ 1.25v then try 1.3v Vcore and 1.9v VCCIN. Last resort, 1.35v 1.95 VCCIN. If you faill all those, then your CPU is officially tainted and you've won the 'worst CPU of this thread' award.

Unless your cooler is a joke, you should survive normal usage @ 1.35v just fine. Just don't accidently plop that on adaptive with Prime.


----------



## Scotty Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Scotty I have your mobo. The setting you're looking for isn't VR Overprotection, it's some other term. It's in Digitall Power settings IIRC. The setting didn't do much for me. It *might* have helped my going from 45 to 46 but I doubt it.
> 
> You didn't actually list your core multiplier. Your siggy was 4.2. So we'll go with that unless you say otherwise.
> Try hitting 1.25v, 1.85 VCCIN and go from there.
> 
> Assuming ram is stock.
> Long shot tweak but can't hurt: Set Vring to 1.2v. No, 1.2v is FINE.
> 
> If you Bsod under normal use @ 4.2ghz @ 1.25v then try 1.3v Vcore and 1.9v VCCIN. Last resort, 1.35v 1.95 VCCIN. If you faill all those, then your CPU is officially tainted and you've won the 'worst CPU of this thread' award.
> 
> Unless your cooler is a joke, you should survive normal usage @ 1.35v just fine. Just don't accidently plop that on adaptive with Prime.


Ok, so again, the question remains. How many passes is an "overnight" test for x264? You said in your guide, 20 passes or more is overkill. I also asked earlier how to set the number of passes. No one answered. And if you look at post number 5522, it has my current attempt, and I asked how to improve the situation without upping the vcore. And also, no one answered about my vdroop question. I don't change siggy until absolute stability. I asked about that other setting, because I was told to disable it.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty Mac*
> 
> Ok, so again, the question remains. How many passes is an "overnight" test for x264? You said in your guide, 20 passes or more is overkill. I also asked earlier how to set the number of passes. No one answered. And if you look at post number 5522, it has my current attempt, and I asked how to improve the situation without upping the vcore. And also, no one answered about my vdroop question. I don't change siggy until absolute stability. I asked about that other setting, because I was told to disable it.


I revise my advise on x264. 20 pass is typically fine but overnight if you want to be more sure. You can change how many passes on the new link in the guide. I added the download link to x264 in the guide and right under where I list that is the link to the loop exe.

I honestly don't see much you can do here to change things without upping Vcore. There's no miracle tweak and your Vccin/other settings are not totally off so all that's left to change for now is Vcore and Vccin to compensate.

You can't disable Vdroop control on this mobo, only set it to a really low percentage.


----------



## Scotty Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I revise my advise on x264. 20 pass is typically fine but overnight if you want to be more sure. You can change how many passes on the new link in the guide. I added the download link to x264 in the guide and right under where I list that is the link to the loop exe.
> 
> I honestly don't see much you can do here to change things without upping Vcore. There's no miracle tweak and your Vccin/other settings are not totally off so all that's left to change for now is Vcore and Vccin to compensate.
> 
> You can't disable Vdroop control on this mobo, only set it to a really low percentage.


Yeah, I figured that. What Would having the vdroop set to 100% do? I was also told to set that to 100%. Btw, I haven't even messed with the uncore / ring voltages yet.
Only bsods I got were 124 and a 003.


----------



## creos7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> For the sluggishness, that's right, x264 causes lots of lag, as bad as chess.
> You have been charted, thanks.
> 
> I've yet to Bsod at x46 despite failing overnight x264.
> It's been like two weeks and I've subjected it to overnight Stockfish, Bf3, and now really banging the Skyrim. I've seen no Bsods.


Actually, chess with the recommended engine doesn't cause slugginess for me, it's only x264 that's really bad. Everything else has pretty much an unnoticable effect on "daily" type of PC use.


----------



## creos7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jason7890*
> 
> Overclocked R.A.M this weekend,now at 2400mhz,does'nt hinder overclock at all.At 4.7 now,highest I can go for the temps I'm happy with.Will post screenies next weekend as away for work.


Congrats! For me, though, I thought the same at first. It even passed everything fine on x264. But running OCCT for 3 hours BSOD-ed in the LAST 3rd hour, and the only difference was OCing my RAM. So I brought it down to the more conservative 2133 XMP profile and it worked fine. I still don't know if it was random, etc (with these tests you can never tell, there is no magic gauranteed stability test), but I had been ready to swear I was rock solid before OCCT. As Darkwizzie pointed out though, not sure how much these tests mean, if you in your personal use you never BSOD anyway.


----------



## Menphisto

Got these settings 24h prime stable, x264 stable and game stable :
core: 45x @ 1,23vcore (1,22 vid)
vccin: 1,8v
Uncore: 42x @ 1,2v
RAM: 2133mhz

So should i try to lower my uncore Vortage? I think i can can do it with less voltage.......*I think !!! Not sure*


----------



## Cyro999

Are you staying at 1.22vid 4.5ghz core? Not higher?


----------



## Menphisto

Not higher because i need 1.3.vcore for 46x and i test with prime 28.1 and the temps Would explode......


----------



## creos7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menphisto*
> 
> Got these settings 24h prime stable, x264 stable and game stable :
> core: 45x @ 1,23vcore (1,22 vid)
> vccin: 1,8v
> Uncore: 42x @ 1,2v
> RAM: 2133mhz
> 
> So should i try to lower my uncore Vortage? I think i can can do it with less voltage.......*I think !!! Not sure*


Honestly, I'm not sure how anyone can answer that question for you. Each CPU is unique, test it and see with what level ot instability YOU are comfortable with. If you want to keep voltage even lower, try it ,see how often you crash, and if it's acceptable to you in everyday use.
If it helps, I ended up with core [email protected], ratio [email protected], VCCIN 1.920V, RAM: XMP 2133, SA/Digi/Analog. +0.145. Hope this helps. But this can only serve as a general guideline, and you are very much in line with what I got. So that's as far as anyone can help you.


----------



## kinzx

I ran xtu for 12 hours and only ran x264 10x for me. I didn't run the loop script though because I want to be around and monitor the test. 12 hours xtu and 10x x264 was sufficient and I never bsod or crash for about 3 month now.

I am currently testing 4.6 ghz and I can boot and do light work at 1.32 but needed 1.36 to be stable with gaming, rendering and encoding. These chip just have a range and wall when there will not be much we can do about their power and heat.

Currently running 4.6 at 1.36 vcore and not running any stress test on it at those setting because of heat. I fail all test due to heat so I am just using it to do what I do everyday and found a "stable" setting that way. Going on 3 week without a bsod and this is without stress test. the guide is great but it is still a guide and we should use our judgement to how we tweak our chip as well.

I also discover for my chip from the months of testing that my chip operate best when I have uncore 300 MHz under. 45 multi and 42 uncore and 46 multi and 43 uncore gave me the highest number in cinebench,xtu,geekbench and pc mark. My point is, these chip are sensitive and really require time to get to know them and time getting them set up just right for what you need to do.


----------



## Menphisto

Yeah maybe i try 1.175v uncore


----------



## creos7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kinzx*
> 
> Currently running 4.6 at 1.36 vcore and not running any stress test on it at those setting because of heat. I fail all test due to heat so I am just using it to do what I do everyday and found a "stable" setting that way. Going on 3 week without a bsod and this is without stress test. the guide is great but it is still a guide and we should use our judgement to how we tweak our chip as well.
> 
> I also discover for my chip from the months of testing that my chip operate best when I have uncore 300 MHz under. 45 multi and 42 uncore and 46 multi and 43 uncore gave me the highest number in cinebench,xtu,geekbench and pc mark. My point is, these chip are sensitive and really require time to get to know them and time getting them set up just right for what you need to do.


Congrats on your 4.6! I think darkwizzie actaully emphasized the same points as you in his guide. There is no guaranteed test that will prove stability. Moreover, it's all about what you personally are comfortable with and what works! That's why I liked the guide, other than the factual information, it points out it's not all about passing the hi-temp synthetics. It's more about how you use your computer. what you want out of it, and your comfort level.

Question: how did you determine that 300Mhz under is ideal for your CPU? Did you test with the full range from x35 to x46 while keeping core multi at x46 and compare scores? thanks.


----------



## kinzx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *creos7*
> 
> Congrats on your 4.6! I think darkwizzie actaully emphasized the same points as you in his guide. There is no guaranteed test that will prove stability. Moreover, it's all about what you personally are comfortable with and what works! That's why I liked the guide, other than the factual information, it points out it's not all about passing the hi-temp synthetics. It's more about how you use your computer. what you want out of it, and your comfort level.
> 
> Question: how did you determine that 300Mhz under is ideal for your CPU? Did you test with the full range from x35 to x46 while keeping core multi at x46 and compare scores? thanks.


Yes, I tested uncore from 35 to 46. I knew that at 45 uncore I needed 1.255 and 1.335 for 4.6 ghz uncore voltage due to my own testing. I would bump uncore from 1.15 by .005 until I pass 3 run of xtu benchmark, 3 run of x264 and 3 run cinebench and record down the number. This is my quick test run. From 35 to 40 uncore my number did not change much, difference of about 10 points. 41 uncore at 4.5 ghz I saw about 50 point jump while at 42 uncore and 4.5 ghz I had about 100 point jump in benchmark, 44 and 45 uncore I saw my number went back down. The same happen at 4.6 ghz, saw biggest jump at 4.3 and then going higher uncore my number went back down.

I did not need over 1.2 uncore volt until I hit 44 uncore. this was a very slow process but I think very worthwhile if you want to get to know your chip and have the time. For 46 uncore I hit a high of 1.335 uncore voltage to get it to boot and run the quick test. For me, getting 1:1 did not give me any better benchmark number than 35 to 40 uncore.

From my testing on my own chip I determine that staying 300 MHz below my core multi gave me the best performance in benchmark and in my everyday work. I swear I can see the difference. I also determine that going from 4.5 to 4.6 I needed a hugh jump in voltage and heat. That wall seem to be the same for core and uncore. Going pass 4.5 I needed more voltage. I came to the conclusion that finding the balance of uncore,core and voltage are important for performance, at least for better benchmark numbers.

After I determine that it can pass 3 run of xtu,cinebench,x 264 then I will do a long test. I do a quick 3 run because I found that I did not get any better number in xtu or cinebench after 3 runs. But to be clear, I did not do a complete thorough test at my 4.6 setting because of heat.My everyday use for my computer is watching youtube on one screen while wife and kids watch xbmc on the tv that is hook up to the computer , and I game on one screen and do some encoding and rendering on another screen. I use my computer at most on weekend is about 10 hours. Some of my game is WoW,D3, LoL, BF3, Crysis series and origin and steam games - right now I am playing the Batman games I just bought from the steam sales. So far, going on 3 week this week testing 4.6 at those setting and it is stable enough for my needs. I would failed stress test due to heat but for my everyday use I consider these setting stable. I will stress test once I set up a custom loop hoping it will improve temp to allow me to run stress test.

This is a very long and boring process and time consuming but I just had 2 kids so not much else to do at home and not like I will be going out anytime soon









Edit: I want to add that I did not just jump into these numbers. Following the guide I tested core for stability then my memories and then uncore. After I have a baseline setting and comfortable with my core overclock and got my memories at a set speed I wanted, then I am testing the uncore.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty Mac*
> 
> Yeah, I figured that. What Would having the vdroop set to 100% do? I was also told to set that to 100%. Btw, I haven't even messed with the uncore / ring voltages yet.
> Only bsods I got were 124 and a 003.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *creos7*
> 
> Actually, chess with the recommended engine doesn't cause slugginess for me, it's only x264 that's really bad. Everything else has pretty much an unnoticable effect on "daily" type of PC use.


Weird. That's not my experience.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menphisto*
> 
> Not higher because i need 1.3.vcore for 46x and i test with prime 28.1 and the temps Would explode......


If you insist on using 28.1 Prime then yeah, you're thermally limited.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kinzx*
> 
> Yes, I tested uncore from 35 to 46. I knew that at 45 uncore I needed 1.255 and 1.335 for 4.6 ghz uncore voltage due to my own testing. I would bump uncore from 1.15 by .005 until I pass 3 run of xtu benchmark, 3 run of x264 and 3 run cinebench and record down the number. This is my quick test run. From 35 to 40 uncore my number did not change much, difference of about 10 points. 41 uncore at 4.5 ghz I saw about 50 point jump while at 42 uncore and 4.5 ghz I had about 100 point jump in benchmark, 44 and 45 uncore I saw my number went back down. The same happen at 4.6 ghz, saw biggest jump at 4.3 and then going higher uncore my number went back down.
> 
> I did not need over 1.2 uncore volt until I hit 44 uncore. this was a very slow process but I think very worthwhile if you want to get to know your chip and have the time. For 46 uncore I hit a high of 1.335 uncore voltage to get it to boot and run the quick test. For me, getting 1:1 did not give me any better benchmark number than 35 to 40 uncore.
> 
> From my testing on my own chip I determine that staying 300 MHz below my core multi gave me the best performance in benchmark and in my everyday work. I swear I can see the difference. I also determine that going from 4.5 to 4.6 I needed a hugh jump in voltage and heat. That wall seem to be the same for core and uncore. Going pass 4.5 I needed more voltage. I came to the conclusion that finding the balance of uncore,core and voltage are important for performance, at least for better benchmark numbers.


You can see the difference in performance by setting uncore 300mhz under core? Unless your daily work is Cinebench or you render videos for a living... Even then I'm skeptical. People all the time talk about how trying to jump over the voltage wall and go 100mhz core higher is sorta pointless... higher voltages, etc and we won't see a performance benefit. All testing shows there's no way to overclock ring bus so that the performance gain is more than half of an extra core multiplier, and that's being very generous.

From my testing, performance increases incrementally as uncore increases. Now I'm at 4.6 though, and I don't want to raise uncore past its current 4.2 if it means upping Vring anymore.

I recommend if anybody is going to do the 300mhz thing that they test the performance themselves to prove for themselves that a 300mhz lower clock speed on uncore vs core is some sort of sweet spot. Don't take people's word for it... heck, don't even take my word for it if you so choose. If you have the time, test some things out and bust some misconceptions.


----------



## creos7

Thanks Kinzh for the detailed reply, this is very intesting and instructive. I hit similar walls with my CPU but it was 4.6 -> 4.7 (large increase in V & temps) for core, and 4.5 -> 4.6 for uncore (same large increase in V & temps). Do you have a link to that XTU test, is it free? How does it compare to x264? Also, what is input voltage? Memory clock/voltage? (sorry if you posted those before...).


----------



## BoredErica

XTU is a free utility IIRC. Intel extreme tuning utility.

Remember, I went an extra ~0.07v-0.09v to go from 4.5 to 4.6, made possible by VCCIN increase. I'm not even x264 overnight stable, but I did pass a few passes, 5-10. I'm chess stable for 3-4 nights. No crashes I can pinpoint due to CPU so far outside of stressing. It's been 2 weeks.

I still have to test all the stress test as part of a little project to try to better the guide.


----------



## Doug2507

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kinzx*
> 
> Yes, I tested uncore from 35 to 46. I knew that at 45 uncore I needed 1.255 and 1.335 for 4.6 ghz uncore voltage due to my own testing. I would bump uncore from 1.15 by .005 until I pass 3 run of xtu benchmark, 3 run of x264 and 3 run cinebench and record down the number. This is my quick test run. From 35 to 40 uncore my number did not change much, difference of about 10 points. 41 uncore at 4.5 ghz I saw about 50 point jump while at 42 uncore and 4.5 ghz I had about 100 point jump in benchmark, 44 and 45 uncore I saw my number went back down. The same happen at 4.6 ghz, saw biggest jump at 4.3 and then going higher uncore my number went back down.
> 
> I did not need over 1.2 uncore volt until I hit 44 uncore. this was a very slow process but I think very worthwhile if you want to get to know your chip and have the time. For 46 uncore I hit a high of 1.335 uncore voltage to get it to boot and run the quick test. For me, getting 1:1 did not give me any better benchmark number than 35 to 40 uncore.
> 
> From my testing on my own chip I determine that staying 300 MHz below my core multi gave me the best performance in benchmark and in my everyday work. I swear I can see the difference. I also determine that going from 4.5 to 4.6 I needed a hugh jump in voltage and heat. That wall seem to be the same for core and uncore. Going pass 4.5 I needed more voltage. I came to the conclusion that finding the balance of uncore,core and voltage are important for performance, at least for better benchmark numbers.
> 
> After I determine that it can pass 3 run of xtu,cinebench,x 264 then I will do a long test. I do a quick 3 run because I found that I did not get any better number in xtu or cinebench after 3 runs. But to be clear, I did not do a complete thorough test at my 4.6 setting because of heat.My everyday use for my computer is watching youtube on one screen while wife and kids watch xbmc on the tv that is hook up to the computer , and I game on one screen and do some encoding and rendering on another screen. I use my computer at most on weekend is about 10 hours. Some of my game is WoW,D3, LoL, BF3, Crysis series and origin and steam games - right now I am playing the Batman games I just bought from the steam sales. So far, going on 3 week this week testing 4.6 at those setting and it is stable enough for my needs. I would failed stress test due to heat but for my everyday use I consider these setting stable. I will stress test once I set up a custom loop hoping it will improve temp to allow me to run stress test.
> 
> This is a very long and boring process and time consuming but I just had 2 kids so not much else to do at home and not like I will be going out anytime soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: I want to add that I did not just jump into these numbers. Following the guide I tested core for stability then my memories and then uncore. After I have a baseline setting and comfortable with my core overclock and got my memories at a set speed I wanted, then I am testing the uncore.


Superb!







Good to hear someone is taking the time to OC logically and methodically and getting the results back for the time spent getting there, and paying heed to the guides that people like Wiz have taken the time to write for the benefit of others! Credit to both yourself and this guide.









I also did pretty much the same with uncore, testing a wide window of multipliers and found the same. Ended up with a sweet spot (not necessarily 300mhz below) with regards to uncore multi where taking it higher led to a decrease or plateau in performance. This was only noticeable/quantifiable with benching though and didn't notice too much difference for day to day stuff, so all relevant to what you're doing with your own rig.

I completely agree with Wiz that it's no substitute for core speed though. It'll always outweigh uncore and most of the time by quite a lot. I personally took core near enough as high as i could get it stable with a sacrifice in uncore. However if you're core is where you want it to be or as high as you can get it, it's still worthwhile putting some more time in to increase uncore if you can but with a sensible head when it comes to how much vring is applied and possible resultant temp increases.


----------



## kinzx

I actually do render for a living and manage one of the biggest renderfarm (over 1200 render slaves) in the northeast, which is one reason why I would like to get the best performance I can from all my equipment. I run a small renderfarm to test files at home using deadline, http://www.thinkboxsoftware.com/deadline/ . If anyone else does rendering I would suggest you give this a try as it gives you 2 free license to use for slaves, which I use at home. When I say I can "swear" I see a difference, if you render or even running benchmark, there are parts when it seem the screen just froze or lag and I can feel the effect. In xtu and cinebench there are part where in the middle of the benchmark the whole system just seem to slow down. Maybe I am just more sensitive and notice it more since I been doing this such a long time. I will admit beside the part it lag or froze, without special software or benchmark you will never notice it. I already stated that going from 4.5 to 4.6 I do not see any more fps in my games, the only thing I do see are higher temps. I am just trying to tinker and maybe find way to optimize my system, and again I will admit maybe "seeing" the speed is in my head which is why I go by the test number and why I like to sit and look at the computer when testing. If anything else, it makes me feel all nice and squishy inside lolzx.

Edit:
Also I did not say 300 MHz under core is a sweet spot, I say I found that to be MY sweet spot. I don't want anyone to go thinking that is what you need, each chip is different and a lot of time will be needed to test it. Just like the whole 1:1 ratio thing; I suggest everyone test themselves, don't take anyone word for it. Your result will, and I guarantee it, will be difference than mine and other in this thread.


----------



## creos7

Darkwizzie a few things:
1) don't think it's important but my VCCIN is 1.920 not 1.950 
2) have you tried setting a minimum for your cache ratio? what are your thoughts on that? (i think you mentioned just set to max). originally i had x45 for min and max but now have min as x8. haven't noticed any instability or degradation in performance but i do see now that the speed of the cache ratio fluctuates (you can see it in XTU). it probably doesn't matter, more to go with the 'energy efficiency' of hasswell








3) have you noticed the lowest voltage your process dips to when idle (when on adaptive and with c-states enabled obviously)?


----------



## lawson67

Username:lawson67
CPU Model:I7-4770K
Core Multiplier: 43X
CPU VID: Auto
Vcore: 1.218
Input Voltage:Auto
Uncore Multiplier:40x "Auto"
Uncore Voltage:Auto
Cooling Solution:H80i
Stability Test: IBT Standard 10 runs IBT high 10 runs XTU stresstest 5 hours, XTU benchtest 10 runs x264 2 hours
Batch Number:?
Ram Speed: XMP set with manual timings and voltage entered 9-10-9-27 1.50v

I am a Automatic lover


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kinzx*
> 
> I actually do render for a living and manage one of the biggest renderfarm (over 1200 render slaves) in the northeast, which is one reason why I would like to get the best performance I can from all my equipment. I run a small renderfarm to test files at home using deadline, http://www.thinkboxsoftware.com/deadline/ . If anyone else does rendering I would suggest you give this a try as it gives you 2 free license to use for slaves, which I use at home. When I say I can "swear" I see a difference, if you render or even running benchmark, there are parts when it seem the screen just froze or lag and I can feel the effect. In xtu and cinebench there are part where in the middle of the benchmark the whole system just seem to slow down. Maybe I am just more sensitive and notice it more since I been doing this such a long time. I will admit beside the part it lag or froze, without special software or benchmark you will never notice it. I already stated that going from 4.5 to 4.6 I do not see any more fps in my games, the only thing I do see are higher temps. I am just trying to tinker and maybe find way to optimize my system, and again I will admit maybe "seeing" the speed is in my head which is why I go by the test number and why I like to sit and look at the computer when testing. If anything else, it makes me feel all nice and squishy inside lolzx.
> 
> Edit:
> Also I did not say 300 MHz under core is a sweet spot, I say I found that to be MY sweet spot. I don't want anyone to go thinking that is what you need, each chip is different and a lot of time will be needed to test it. Just like the whole 1:1 ratio thing; I suggest everyone test themselves, don't take anyone word for it. Your result will, and I guarantee it, will be difference than mine and other in this thread.


Yes, I understand that you said it is your sweet spot. But others might read it as everybody's sweet spot and I wanted to clarify.

ThinkBoxSoftware, that's interesting name.







I don't know much about render farms but isn't your OC only for your personal computer? By effect I was thinking more along the lines of having the render finish up faster. I wonder if I can push higher ring bus too.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *creos7*
> 
> Darkwizzie a few things:
> 1) don't think it's important but my VCCIN is 1.920 not 1.950
> 2) have you tried setting a minimum for your cache ratio? what are your thoughts on that? (i think you mentioned just set to max). originally i had x45 for min and max but now have min as x8. haven't noticed any instability or degradation in performance but i do see now that the speed of the cache ratio fluctuates (you can see it in XTU). it probably doesn't matter, more to go with the 'energy efficiency' of hasswell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) have you noticed the lowest voltage your process dips to when idle (when on adaptive and with c-states enabled obviously)?


1) Kk will fix in a bit.

2) No, because only Asus mobos seem to have that functionality. Not my board, I know that.

3) Goes under 0.1v I know that, but I need to close Chrome which I'm using right now to type.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lawson67*
> 
> Username:lawson7086
> CPU Model:I7-4770K
> Core Multiplier: 43X
> CPU VID: Auto
> Vcore: 1.218
> Input Voltage:Auto
> Uncore Multiplier:40x "Auto"
> Uncore Voltage:Auto
> Cooling Solution:H80i
> Stability Test: IBT Standard 10 runs IBT high 10 runs XTU stresstest 5 hours, XTU benchtest 10 runs X246 2 hours
> Batch Number: ?
> Ram Speed: XMP set with manual timings and voltage entered 9-10-9-27 1.50v
> 
> I am a Automatic lover


You'll be charted soon. Thanks.

What is dram speed?


----------



## Cyro999

Hey peeps, i'm still hitting occasional 101's under encoding [email protected]

47x core
40x uncore
2.0vrin
1.345vcore
1.2 ring
+0.1 sa, dio

^Basically, from my stable 4.6 settings, that's +0.075vcore (a little more than i need i think; can't remember the last time i saw a 124, i've got a few screenshots of passing longer encodes at lower like 1.32)
as well as +0.15 vrin (was using 1.85 with my 1.27vcore)

and also, +0.1 sa/dio added.

It works great some days, doesn't work great others. I've passed hours of testing before, only to get up the next day and have it 101 two or three times within 5-10 minutes of encoding, like it just won't quite do it.

Moar vrin? I'm back to extreme llc now, just a little hesitant considering my clock 100mhz down will work on on like 1.8vrin - so should it be mandatory to increase vrin by 0.3 just for 100mhz on the core? I really have no idea how this stuff works.

Ty!


----------



## BoredErica

My experience with my CPU... 1.95v was sufficient for 1.35v Vcore. 2.15v for 1.42v.


----------



## creos7

DarkWizzie -- got it, thanks.

Cyro999 --
is your dram all stock settings?

even if your dram is stock, you could experiment with slightly higher sa/dio/aio, mine is +0.145 (though ram is at 2133). That *might* give you some extra stability. (i noticed you dont have aio mentioned ,did you leave it stock completely?)

that's nice voltage for x47! for me i needed 1.375 to be stable at 4.7 -- exactly 0.1 above my current 1.275 for x46. you could try bumping a bit to say 1.355, see if that makes it more stable.

also, i think wizzie mentioned he went a bit above 2.0V for vccin, but obviously somwhat risky

btw try all of those one at a time to figure out what, if any, helps. good luck!


----------



## Cyro999

A little anxious because ~2.1 24/7 is kind of poking at not-widely-tested levels, while 1.35 load vcore on the other hand (with most of the time idle) seems quite calm with ht off and temps down

^My RAM's @stable 2400 settings*, no indication of problems with it, and 101 doesn't go away with RAM @800mhz, nor with +0.2+0.2+0.2 on sa/io

I didn't see reason to raise aio, i mean seemed like a few required sa/dio for pushing CPU but few with aio and i don't want to blanket raise volts because even if it was acceptable practice, you can create instability that way AFAIK

I've gone to 1.4vcore, didn't help. Vcore removed my 124's but they don't appear after 1.33 or so.

Pretty close to stability now, but longer encodes are breaking it sometimes

*The idea was originally - Hey, i have rock solid 4.6 settings from 4 months of testing - lets disable hyperthreading, go up 100mhz and edge the settings in. It's close


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *creos7*
> 
> that's nice voltage for x47! for me i needed 1.375 to be stable at 4.7 -- exactly 0.1 above my current 1.275 for x46. you could try bumping a bit to say 1.355, see if that makes it more stable.


Hey, I don't think I can get to 4.7 even if I tried! 2.15/1.42v for 46! Feel my pain!








I have the highest Vcore on my chart for anybody running x46, lol.


----------



## creos7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Hey, I don't think I can get to 4.7 even if I tried! 2.15/1.42v for 46! Feel my pain!
> 
> I have the highest Vcore on my chart for anybody running x46, lol.


ya man, sorry wizzie







that does kinda suck, but is not as bad as some who commented (and haven't been charted). i believe someone was around 1.3 for x42 (though i wonder if they followed your advice or have crazy dram/uncore haha)


----------



## Cyro999

Well, on 2.1vrin, +0.1+0.1 sa/dio, 1.2 ring, i actually just got a 9c. Didn't get one of those for ages (i just fell back 1.22 ring to 1.2 and +0.15sa/dio to +0.1) so i reverted those changes, set vrin to 2.05 and added +0.15 analog io. I'll keep updated


----------



## kinzx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *creos7*
> 
> Thanks Kinzh for the detailed reply, this is very intesting and instructive. I hit similar walls with my CPU but it was 4.6 -> 4.7 (large increase in V & temps) for core, and 4.5 -> 4.6 for uncore (same large increase in V & temps). Do you have a link to that XTU test, is it free? How does it compare to x264? Also, what is input voltage? Memory clock/voltage? (sorry if you posted those before...).


At 4.6 ghz my 4770k is running 1.36 vcore, 43v uncore at 1.18 uncore voltage,memories are 16g 4 stick team xtreem dark and I have them at 1866 xmp. I was able to boot up at 2400 but did not like the extremely loose timing. I was at 13,15,13,35 timing and as i don't know much about memories timing but they seem too too loose to me and in testing it did not perform any better than 1866. 2133 was a slight improvement with better result but I just wanted my memories to run at their xmp profile and I am happy.

My confirm stable 4.5 setting should be in the chart created by Dark. But off the top of my head it is 4.5 ghz, 1.265 vcore ,42 uncore and 1.16 voltage. I just got home so I will confirm those number tomorrow.

Thinking back, maybe performance increase was not the right word but more optimizing. I try to be careful with my words as not to perpetuate any misinformation. I do feel that there is a lot to haswell and each user spending the time to fine tune their chip will yield some benefit beside just raw power/performance. For encoder/editor/renderer maybe a smoother experience with less lag/freeze and benchmarker, it could give a bit of a higher number, but to each his own. 100 point in cinebench,xtu is really nothing in term of performance gain. Might be a placebo effect but to me it just feel a bit more solid, can't really explain it but it makes me happy







.This pc is personal, I do not do the real heavy lifting on it, got 2 dell precisions workstations for that but I do use this pc to test files and frames for errors. This is more of an all around unit









Thinkbox is great for renderer which is my primary use, it has plug in for almost all the render software such as vray,rhino,max and with 2 free license, you can turn any old computer lying around into a render slave and speed up your work while leaving your main computer free to game,surf, bench, testing files etc.


----------



## creos7

random question -- has anyone found out where VCORE is displayed in hwinfo? i only see it in hwmonitor. It's a bit annoying because i really like hwinfo and don't want to have to open another app. My new strategy is to let a test run overnight while using "logging" option in hwinfo. Then in the morning I plot the temps for kicks (and to see if anything got fried







)

EDIT: also did you know if you right click on some cells, hwinfo has a GRAPH capability? pretty cool! just found out randomly!









kinzx -- thanks a lot for the XTU tip! it comes with a benchmarking score, and i can switch manual <--> adaptive voltage on the fly (ASUS AI suite has that too but i find all their stuff non-BIOS stuff to be so buggy! Intel on the other hand is solid so far!) And it also shows you cache ratio / ring speed which i haven't seen anywhere else, not even in hwinfo!


----------



## lawson67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Yes, I understand that you said it is your sweet spot. But others might read it as everybody's sweet spot and I wanted to clarify.
> ThinkBoxSoftware, that's interesting name.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know much about render farms but isn't your OC only for your personal computer? By effect I was thinking more along the lines of having the render finish up faster. I wonder if I can push higher ring bus too.
> 1) Kk will fix in a bit.
> 2) No, because only Asus mobos seem to have that functionality. Not my board, I know that.
> 3) Goes under 0.1v I know that, but I need to close Chrome which I'm using right now to type.
> 
> You'll be charted soon. Thanks.
> What is dram speed?


Oh sorry i forgot the ram speed....its 4 sticks of 4gb rated at 1866mhz and its corsair vengeance pro


----------



## Cyro999

Lookin good! Or at least ok. Liking the temps. I think we need "enough" vrin. Inconsistently passing some days but not others when on edge (101's) due to that

the 9c though.. not sure what to say for that. I'll see if i get again, but i got them before, and i only got one, the next crash after i lowered my ring volts, i had been messing around with sa/dio and aio was stock but i didn't see one in quite a long time, so maybe a correlation there, or just freaky randomness

^That pic;

99.1% average load on the highest load core (whichever it was at the time - important because x264 is not perfectly parallel so it won't average 100% across multiple cores)

97.4% overall CPU usage average

Clockspeed averages are messed up because of a couple of bad readings (13.1mhz lol) and because i saved like 5 pics through testing, which makes a slight stutter in system, but it didn't drop below 4.7/4.0, was watching the entire time

70.7c average on hottest individual core


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *creos7*
> 
> random question -- has anyone found out where VCORE is displayed in hwinfo? i only see it in hwmonitor. It's a bit annoying because i really like hwinfo and don't want to have to open another app. My new strategy is to let a test run overnight while using "logging" option in hwinfo. Then in the morning I plot the temps for kicks (and to see if anything got fried
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> EDIT: also did you know if you right click on some cells, hwinfo has a GRAPH capability? pretty cool! just found out randomly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kinzx -- thanks a lot for the XTU tip! it comes with a benchmarking score, and i can switch manual <--> adaptive voltage on the fly (ASUS AI suite has that too but i find all their stuff non-BIOS stuff to be so buggy! Intel on the other hand is solid so far!) And it also shows you cache ratio / ring speed which i haven't seen anywhere else, not even in hwinfo!


Vcore reading should be seen if you scroll down a bit. It's not next to the VID.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lawson67*
> 
> Oh sorry i forgot the ram speed....its 4 sticks of 4gb rated at 1866mhz and its corsair vengeance pro


Kk, updated.


----------



## Jason7890

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *creos7*
> 
> Congrats! For me, though, I thought the same at first. It even passed everything fine on x264. But running OCCT for 3 hours BSOD-ed in the LAST 3rd hour, and the only difference was OCing my RAM. So I brought it down to the more conservative 2133 XMP profile and it worked fine. I still don't know if it was random, etc (with these tests you can never tell, there is no magic gauranteed stability test), but I had been ready to swear I was rock solid before OCCT. As Darkwizzie pointed out though, not sure how much these tests mean, if you in your personal use you never BSOD anyway.


I dont use OCCT,using XTU,Fritz Chess,and gaming.Need to test more the weekend,only done an hour of XTU so far.


----------



## Menphisto

So when my uncore is not stable @ 1,16v but stable @ 1,2 what is a good average to test next?


----------



## kinzx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menphisto*
> 
> So when my uncore is not stable @ 1,16v but stable @ 1,2 what is a good average to test next?


What is your uncore at? But if you were stable at 1.2 and not at 1.16 it does seem you need more uncore voltage. I would suggest upping uncore volt by .005 volt until you are stable in your test. After you are stable you can decide how you want to fine tune it


----------



## Menphisto

It is the finetuning...i am @ 42x ....i make 24h prime runs so in 0.05 steps would take too long..should i Start with 1.175v or what you think


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menphisto*
> 
> It is the finetuning...i am @ 42x ....i make 24h prime runs so in 0.05 steps would take too long..should i Start with 1.175v or what you think


Just leave it at a known stable setting for now and double down on the testing. Use that computer for an entire week and report back if you bsod. It'd be tragic for you to Bsod after OCing uncore, and then find out it might or might not actually BE uncore. Besides, extra 200mhz uncore isn't going to do diddlysquat for your performance.


----------



## Menphisto

It is stable for my daily use even with 1,16v ...
but not prime stable at that Voltage...lol... I want a everything stable OC for daily use....so i think 1.2v is too much because with 1,16v it is 3h prime stable...


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menphisto*
> 
> It is stable for my daily use even with 1,16v ...
> but not prime stable at that Voltage...lol... I want a everything stable OC for daily use....so i think 1.2v is too much because with 1,16v it is 3h prime stable...


yes but you've come back before after passing synthetics saying you Bsoded after use much later. I think it's best we rule that out.


----------



## Menphisto

So everything in a compact Form:
42x Uncore:
1,16v (bsod after 3h prime, but daily use stable)
1,2v (24h+ prime stabile,daily use stable, i think too much voltage (more than it needs)


----------



## [CyGnus]

1.2v is fine no problems there if you think is too much just spend the time to bench with 1.17,1.18 and 1.19 if necessary but keep in mind that those 200Mhz uncore will do nothing to your performance


----------



## kinzx

If you daily use is stable then that should be enough. I see you so focus on getting it stress test stable but honestly passing stress test is not the be all end all for stability. From my own experience and I am sure others, passing all the stress test don't really mean jack squat sometimes. You can pass them all and then have bsod in game or even just watching a video. It is a tool and yes a helpful indicator of stability but after years of stress testing and still having crash destroying all my files or crashing n game, I do my final testing using the computer. More fun and productive that way.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> 1.2v is fine no problems there if you think is too much just spend the time to bench with 1.17,1.18 and 1.19 if necessary but keep in mind that those 200Mhz uncore will do nothing to your performance


BTw, what is your uncore setting? I realized yesterday I don't have that charted for you.


----------



## [CyGnus]

4770K @ 4.5GHz 1.24v / 4.0GHz Uncore with 1.1v


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> 4770K @ 4.5GHz 1.24v / 4.0GHz Uncore with 1.1v


Thanks, I had you down as 4.4ghz core!

Oh right, the comments noted you could do 4.5 @ 1.24v. Cool, updated.


----------



## [CyGnus]

Thanks







if you can get my Nick Right its [CyGnus] not Cygnus


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you can get my Nick Right its [CyGnus] not Cygnus


Brackets now included for free with overclock charting.


----------



## [CyGnus]

and by the way my batch is 316 my Ram Speed 2400MHz and i am on Air cooling (HR-02 Macho Rev.A)


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and by the way my batch is 316 my Ram Speed 2400MHz and i am on Air cooling (HR-02 Macho Rev.A)










Updated. 316 is Malay, right? I think all batch numbers under 330 are Malay?


----------



## [CyGnus]

Yup its Malay


----------



## klepp0906

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Germx3*
> 
> Hehe I agree Im just not sure what to change next lol, I thought the gap was rediculous as well, I just wanted to see what happened.


gap can be larger than that once you start nearing your chips wall so to speak. voltage requirement increases exponentially. Hell, to go from 4.5 stable to 4.6 stable I need 1.29 for 4.5 and 1.43 for 4.6 (on my new costa chip) my last one was much better but it hit the floor







this ones a dog







I hope intel really does some work when it comes to next years tock on the 1150 chips coming out.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Hell, to go from 4.5 stable to 4.6 stable I need 1.29 for 4.5 and 1.43 for 4.6 (on my new costa chip)


Even increasing VRIN etc? VRIN LLC? Did you try playing with SA?DIO?

When you're nearer a chips limits it seems much more sensitive to such things. 1.29 to 1.43 vcore for 100mhz is pretty ludicrous, much much more likely that some other setting is messed up


----------



## ScionxB

Hi all, I just joined a couple days, so I appoligise if I ave missed any rules with this being my first post. I will mention my settings in my next post and my compete build I will get in my Sig.. but I have a strange issue. I am solid 4770k at 47x 1.26 volts all other settings on auto. I only run ada64 cinebench for my validation, then I game and do all sorts of other stuff.

Now my issue is I can boot into Windows and do stuff at 48x 1.270 volts without any crashes, that includes leaving WOI game up and running all night plus leaving a HD movie on pause and running uttorent and no bsod. Problems occurs when I try any stress tests, then I get bsod. I have tried various settings in bios and still get same result. I have gone up on voltage as high as 1.31 volts at 48x. Lastly I can boot into windows at 49x at around 1.33 volts, and do stuff. It even started to load windows at 50x, so I know 48x as 24/7 is possible.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ScionxB*
> 
> Hi all, I just joined a couple days, so I appoligise if I ave missed any rules with this being my first post. I will mention my settings in my next post and my compete build I will get in my Sig.. but I have a strange issue. I am solid 4770k at 47x 1.26 volts all other settings on auto. I only run ada64 cinebench for my validation, then I game and do all sorts of other stuff.
> 
> Now my issue is I can boot into Windows and do stuff at 48x 1.270 volts without any crashes, that includes leaving WOI game up and running all night plus leaving a HD movie on pause and running uttorent and no bsod. Problems occurs when I try any stress tests, then I get bsod. I have tried various settings in bios and still get same result. I have gone up on voltage as high as 1.31 volts at 48x. Lastly I can boot into windows at 49x at around 1.33 volts, and do stuff. It even started to load windows at 50x, so I know 48x as 24/7 is possible.


Hmm, I can't think of the reason yet.
What tests have you tried? Chess is the easiest stress test to pass out of the bunch, then x264.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *klepp0906*
> 
> gap can be larger than that once you start nearing your chips wall so to speak. voltage requirement increases exponentially. Hell, to go from 4.5 stable to 4.6 stable I need 1.29 for 4.5 and 1.43 for 4.6 (on my new costa chip) my last one was much better but it hit the floor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this ones a dog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope intel really does some work when it comes to next years tock on the 1150 chips coming out.


You sure? That is way crazier than even my chip!


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> I am solid 4770k at 47x 1.26 volts all other settings on auto. I only run ada64 cinebench for my validation, then I game and do all sorts of other stuff.
> 
> Now my issue is I can boot into Windows and do stuff at 48x 1.270 volts without any crashes, that includes leaving WOI game up and running all night plus leaving a HD movie on pause and running uttorent and no bsod. Problems occurs when I try any stress tests, then I get bsod. I have tried various settings in bios and still get same result. I have gone up on voltage as high as 1.31 volts at 48x.


Doesn't seem like an issue to me, you just have to get settings right

You may need +0.04 or even +0.08v over 4.7ghz, so say up to 1.34vcore set for 48x to be solid in stress tests. Hard to say how much you'd need without lots of info on the individual CPU

Manually setting more stuff is important when pushing CPU harder, i'd start with uncore multiplier 34, ring voltage 1.2, VRIN at 1.9 and vrin llc at turbo/extreme or close to max.

It's very important too to note the bluescreen code. Common ones are 0x0124, 0x0101 and 9c at higher clocks


----------



## CTM Audi

Finally got around to picking up another 4770K, actually two. The first one Im trying is a Costa, 3326C522, the next L316B170.

The Costa is at least as good or better then the L315B353 I had, since its stable at 4.5 with the same settings. Working some more on it, post back later.


----------



## ScionxB

thanks much for the tips Dark and Cryo, I will look into those settings this week.. only bad thing about Overclocking is you spend soo much time on it.. lol I haven't done much else in the last cpl weeks...lol Oh and my chip batch number is Batch #3313B372 Costa Rica. Oh sorry forgot to mention the error is the Clock_watchdog_error. it is the only one I seem to get.


----------



## Cyro999

Yea that one's common. VCore/VRIN probably. Particularly VRIN if you didn't set it properly, but you can need big chunks of vcore for each 100mhz when you're approaching a chip's limit (or just some of them start out not needing much but require a lot to scale)


----------



## CTM Audi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTM Audi*
> 
> Finally got around to picking up another 4770K, actually two. The first one Im trying is a Costa, 3326C522, the next L316B170.
> 
> The Costa is at least as good or better then the L315B353 I had, since its stable at 4.5 with the same settings. Working some more on it, post back later.


NVM about the Costa, its junk. Took more voltage for 4.5.

The L316B scared me. Everyone I saw with one said it was terrible, except one person. Mine at least isnt bad so far as Im stressing 4.5Ghz with 1.28V instead of the 1.35+ the other two needed.
Only hitting 70C as well.


----------



## BoredErica

I bet Intel shuffled CPU batch numbers to troll us.


----------



## CTM Audi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I bet Intel shuffled CPU batch numbers to troll us.


Yeah, I cant find any proof at all that identical batches clock the same with Haswell. I just passed 4.6Ghz with 1.3V, and the voltage range from an average OC to a really good OC is so large, I could have one thats now topped out, or it could go on to do 5Ghz with 1.25V.

Should have a final OC in a few hours.


----------



## Cyro999

http://pastebin.com/1XhrFdPJ

I'm running longer tests now, it will take a number of hours to confirm settings or test theories i think. I wanna get this working.

First result was a note from before, i posted a screenshot of it last page

I'll change vcore this run, and go back to 1.345 as it might be a hair too low

keep me updated on any suggestions!

~~

RAM 1066
vrin - 2.10 extreme llc
vcore - 1.345
ring - 1.25
sa - +0.15
dio - +0.15
aio - +0.15

20 minute encode PASS

^Just taken, going for second and third pass after getting food. Considering it's very similar to the first pass i got (2.1 vrin instead of 2.05, 1.25 ring instead of 1.22) i'm thinking if i can get three passes of it, i'll try lowering a few volts


----------



## CTM Audi

Finally got a 4.7Ghz stable one, but not sure I want to delid it now. Could probably get 4.8Ghz with 1.4ish if I did, but dont know if its worth the risk now. Cooling with a Silverstone TD-02 (best AIO 240mm kit).


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> RAM 1066
> vrin - 2.10 extreme llc
> vcore - 1.345
> ring - 1.25
> sa - +0.15
> dio - +0.15
> aio - +0.15
> 
> 20 minute encode PASS
> 
> encode FAIL in 11 min 30 seconds (encoder crash)


Anything else to try?

I'm not sure what, i mean there's not much to it. Lowering uncore to 34x (i should have done that before, ages ago, but i was just edging up from my 46x profile which was solid) or raising VRIN above 2.1, or SA/IO volts higher than +0.15. I could >really< use a DMM because i'm lowering my SA/IO volts by lowering my RAM speeds, and i don't have a clue what kind of voltages they were on for 4.6 or how much they're being lowered.

+0.25 with 1066 RAM could be less than auto with 2400 RAM, i have no idea, but those are the only three options i see (lower uncore further, raise vrin more, raise sa/io more together or individually)

if there is any method to this other than randomness or any suggestions, it would help a lot. At these kinds of fail times it'd take multiple hours to confirm something good/bad, and a matter of days or longer to say something is solid to iterate further on it


----------



## BoredErica

Look the bright side: While it takes a long time for tests to run, it's typically run when you're asleep or doing something else. The actual time you spend overclocking isn't that much. It's this drive to get that overclock ASAP that makes things a downer. I'd just say higher Vcore, straight up.


----------



## Cyro999

I don't need more vcore, considering it's equally broken at 1.4vcore and i've got chains of passes on linpack and cinebench notably below 1.3v

Actually 10 mins into encode now with 1.95vrin.

I don't want it ASAP, it's been solid 5 and a half months, i'd just like some way of approaching it other than randomly changing values and waiting longer periods of time


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> I don't need more vcore, considering it's equally broken at 1.4vcore and i've got chains of passes on linpack and cinebench notably below 1.3v
> 
> Actually 10 mins into encode now with 1.95vrin.
> 
> I don't want it ASAP, it's been solid 5 and a half months, i'd just like some way of approaching it other than randomly changing values and waiting longer periods of time


I don't know what else Cyro. All that I've known from reading 5000 posts points to basically Vcore / VCCIN left. Maybe you can do that test run where you measure average time till' Bsod. It was how I figured out I needed more VCCIN. You could test this by upping input voltage vs lowering it, same with Vcore. If you still got nothing I think it's time to call it a day.


----------



## Doug2507

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> I don't need more vcore, considering it's equally broken at 1.4vcore and i've got chains of passes on linpack and cinebench notably below 1.3v
> 
> Actually 10 mins into encode now with 1.95vrin.
> 
> I don't want it ASAP, it's been solid 5 and a half months, i'd just like some way of approaching it other than randomly changing values and waiting longer periods of time


i'll PM you at lunchtime mate.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug2507*
> 
> i'll PM you at lunchtime mate.


Ty

Got a little more data, but with once every half hour failure rates, there's little to do other than loop for 3 hours, list the crashes, and then look for trends because i don't have any idea what i'm doing


----------



## BoredErica

Will Doug cause miracles to occur and rainbows to flow out our mouths?


----------



## klepp0906

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Even increasing VRIN etc? VRIN LLC? Did you try playing with SA?DIO?
> 
> When you're nearer a chips limits it seems much more sensitive to such things. 1.29 to 1.43 vcore for 100mhz is pretty ludicrous, much much more likely that some other setting is messed up


yea;. ive been at it weeks. once I get to that point. (the upper limit of the chip) I usually go a bit liberal with those voltages (sa/ioa/iod/vrin) and set them high as to eliminate them as a culprit.

its unfortunate but I think its just a very very bad chip. Below average for sure. its a shame I was hoping for a better one than my last after it broke, I ended up with worse lol. Cooling and power are very good, the only thing that is an obstacle is the chip itself.

I just got back from the doctors and running prime blend at 4.6/4.6 with a vcore of 1.43, a vring of 1.36, a vrin of 1.9, and the imc voltages all at default due to my memory being at default - resulted in a hard lock. (likely too low of vrin) but this is where im at after working my way up. I was hoping to do a bit better after changing from some Gelid paste to some Liquid metal yesterday afternoon. It dropped my temps at max load by a fairly astounding amount (we're talkin like 10c) but in the end, it looks like its taking roughly the same voltages to achieve 4.6 which is certainly indicative of the chip being at its limit.

Although one thing I have been curious about is the PCH voltages and any potential affect they may or may not have? Being the OCD bastard that I am, I refuse to leave anything on auto (let me tell yuou what a pain this is with todays ram and the two dozen or so tertiary timings) so I took pch core and whatever the other pch voltage was (I forget) and turned off auto and set them to their default of 1.090 and 1.500. I assume(d) It wouldn't make a difference either way, but figured id put it out there in case someone knew/knows otherwise.

sorry for the book!


----------



## Doug2507

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Will Doug cause miracles to occur and rainbows to flow out our mouths?


lol. Not at all, just good to share info as we might pick up a thing or two from each other, every days a school day!


----------



## klepp0906

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *klepp0906*
> 
> yea;. ive been at it weeks. once I get to that point. (the upper limit of the chip) I usually go a bit liberal with those voltages (sa/ioa/iod/vrin) and set them high as to eliminate them as a culprit.
> 
> its unfortunate but I think its just a very very bad chip. Below average for sure. its a shame I was hoping for a better one than my last after it broke, I ended up with worse lol. Cooling and power are very good, the only thing that is an obstacle is the chip itself.
> 
> I just got back from the doctors and running prime blend at 4.6/4.6 with a vcore of 1.43, a vring of 1.36, a vrin of 1.9, and the imc voltages all at default due to my memory being at default - resulted in a hard lock. (likely too low of vrin) but this is where im at after working my way up. I was hoping to do a bit better after changing from some Gelid paste to some Liquid metal yesterday afternoon. It dropped my temps at max load by a fairly astounding amount (we're talkin like 10c) but in the end, it looks like its taking roughly the same voltages to achieve 4.6 which is certainly indicative of the chip being at its limit.
> 
> Although one thing I have been curious about is the PCH voltages and any potential affect they may or may not have? Being the OCD bastard that I am, I refuse to leave anything on auto (let me tell yuou what a pain this is with todays ram and the two dozen or so tertiary timings) so I took pch core and whatever the other pch voltage was (I forget) and turned off auto and set them to their default of 1.090 and 1.500. I assume(d) It wouldn't make a difference either way, but figured id put it out there in case someone knew/knows otherwise.
> 
> sorry for the book!


oh and LLC as well as the rest of the phase settings are at maximum/extreme


----------



## tomlev5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *klepp0906*
> 
> ...
> its unfortunate but I think its just a very very bad chip. Below average for sure. its a shame I was hoping for a better one than my last after it broke, I ended up with worse lol. Cooling and power are very good, the only thing that is an obstacle is the chip itself.
> ...


How did the chip break? Mechanical damage or voltage?


----------



## Clexzor

You guys see the price on these 4770k's at Microcenter???? only 199$

http://www.microcenter.com/product/413248/Core_i7_4770K_35GHz_Socket_LGA_1150_Boxed_Processor


----------



## creos7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clexzor*
> 
> You guys see the price on these 4770k's at Microcenter???? only 199$
> 
> http://www.microcenter.com/product/413248/Core_i7_4770K_35GHz_Socket_LGA_1150_Boxed_Processor


Just note that they don't ship, so you have to go to a store and pay full tax (which in NY sucks







) plus the transportation costs, it's still a good deal though.


----------



## kinzx

It looks like we can pretty much agree that the main setting to configure are vccin,vring,vrin and SA, Digital I/O and Analog I/O. If I am not mistaken cyro999 is trying to maintain his core multi by testing lower vcore and setting? Reading the pass few replies and looking at what cyro999 is doing is making me wonder if it is even possible to get lower vcore by playing with them even more myself. I know that I can boot at 1.32 for 4.6 but wasn't even thinking about testing setting at that level, just kept raising vcore/vrin. Since I have a better idea of my own chip limitation, now I am thinking if maybe getting the right setting can help at the lower vcore. It will be a good test to prove to myself that with haswell getting that right setting help or once you hit a certain limit there is nothing you can do but push more voltage through it.

I heard that with ivy bridge at least, latter batches and production were better overclocker, but it seem that with haswell even these latter ones are not overclocking as well and some are actually worse. Makes me worry how future chip might be even more limiting to overclock.


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clexzor*
> 
> You guys see the price on these 4770k's at Microcenter???? only 199$
> 
> http://www.microcenter.com/product/413248/Core_i7_4770K_35GHz_Socket_LGA_1150_Boxed_Processor


yep! Bought another one hehe


----------



## creos7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kinzx*
> 
> It looks like we can pretty much agree that the main setting to configure are vccin,vring,vrin and SA, Digital I/O and Analog I/O.


i thought vccin and vrin are the same? or is one of those another name for "vcore"?


----------



## bond32

Because I am a curious nerd, borrowed a watt meter from a professor this morning. During XTU stress test my pc pulled 234 watts max, much lower than I expected.

Max load was during firestrike, around 430 watts. This is with a stock R9 290X and http://valid.canardpc.com/g0nlbc


----------



## kinzx

yea, vccin is vrin, meant to say vcore first then the rest, mind lapse out. need more unique and standard acronym


----------



## kinzx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Because I am a curious nerd, borrowed a watt meter from a professor this morning. During XTU stress test my pc pulled 234 watts max, much lower than I expected.
> 
> Max load was during firestrike, around 430 watts. This is with a stock R9 290X and http://valid.canardpc.com/g0nlbc


I did that once too and the watt meter pulled about 440 on my system. Not sure how accurate that was since going to site like http://extreme.outervision.com/psucalculatorlite.jsp it say my computer was pulling around 600-650 watt with my setup.


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kinzx*
> 
> I did that once too and the watt meter pulled about 440 on my system. Not sure how accurate that was since going to site like http://extreme.outervision.com/psucalculatorlite.jsp it say my computer was pulling around 600-650 watt with my setup.


Pretty sure that site is garbage. My meter is accurate, measuring the power pulled straight from the wall. That site likely forces people to overestimate their psu...


----------



## jameyscott

How do I overclock?


----------



## creos7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Pretty sure that site is garbage. My meter is accurate, measuring the power pulled straight from the wall. That site likely forces people to overestimate their psu...


Haswell is actually very efficient, albeit hot. I know that sounds like an oxymorone but don't forget "all things being equal" is not the case since A. you have smaller size (ie more transistors per unit of volume) and the integrated voltage regulator also emits heat that used to live on the mobo. And this is under stress testing. In normal conditions (with C-states enabled and adaptive voltage) its power consumption will further scale down with use, making it even more efficient!

Here is one of the official ASUS OC threads on overcloking Haswell
Quote:


> "However, *power consumption of the processor is very low*. We measured no more than 11 amperes of current draw from the EPS 12V line (about 115 Watts if we take VRM losses into account) from a 4770K clocked to 4.6GHz with 1.25Vcore under AIDA stress testing. *This tells us that the high temps are purely a facet of the substrate and process size. Getting heat way from the die quickly is what matters*."


and further
Quote:


> "To give an idea of how good the power consumption of Haswell is under load; a few years ago *I performed similar tests on Bloomfield processors (4 core, 8 thread). At 4.4GHz, Bloomfield pulled 22 amperes of current from EPS 12V (220 Watts or so after losses), that's over double in comparison to Haswell*! Haswell's power consumption is an impressive improvement for the tech enthusiasts among us.


Quote:


> "At 4.6GHz, Haswell's power consumption is a mere 35 Watts over stock frequency (not including IGP). A 700 MHz return, for a circa 35W bump in power - again impressive."


Quote:


> "The kicker is finding a good processor sample. Not all samples will clock to 4.6GHz with less than 1.25Vcore. The voltage variance between samples is also larger than we've experienced in the past - luck is needed to land a good sample!"


There are a lot of interesting bits of information there, though some may be a bit conservative or "misinformation". Still worth a read.
http://rog.asus.com/242142013/labels/rog-exclusive/maximus-vi-series-uefi-guide-for-overclocking/


----------



## Warl0rdPT

Mine pulls 92W at idle and 230W at load (4.2Ghz 1.225v)

EDIT: I forgot that now I have vcore as adaptative, so it was higher then 1.225v (set as base for adaptive)


----------



## note

I'm stability testing with x264 now with 4.2ghz at 1.163 vcore on my i7-4770k..

I'm at 67-70C using a custom loop(240mm rad and 2 slipstreams slim). I have the loop running with the GPU also.

*crossing my fingers*


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> How do I overclock?


You ship your CPU to me, I'll overclock it for you and send it back to you for free.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> yep! Bought another one hehe
> 
> WHAT??????????????????????
> How does Microcenter stay afloat with $200 4700ks???


----------



## note

Ok I got mine stable..

Username: Note
CPU Model: i7-4770k
Core Multiplier: 42
CPU VID: 1.163
Vcore: 1.162
Uncore Multiplier: 35
Uncore Voltage: AUTO
Cooling Solution: Custom loop
Stability Test: x264 x20
Batch Number: COSTA RICA
Ram Speed: 1333


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *note*
> 
> Ok I got mine stable..
> 
> Username: Note
> CPU Model: i7-4770k
> Core Multiplier: 42
> CPU VID: 1.63
> Vcore: 1.62
> Uncore Multiplier: 35
> Uncore Voltage: AUTO
> Cooling Solution: Custom loop
> Stability Test: x264 x20
> Batch Number: COSTA RICA
> Ram Speed: 1333


Vcore. 1.63??


----------



## note

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> Vcore. 1.63??


My bad.. Edited..


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *note*
> 
> My bad.. Edited..


Phewww lol. Scared me there for a sec.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> You ship your CPU to me, I'll overclock it for you and send it back to you for free.


Okay, sounds good.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *note*
> 
> Ok I got mine stable..
> 
> Username: Note
> CPU Model: i7-4770k
> Core Multiplier: 42
> CPU VID: 1.163
> Vcore: 1.162
> Uncore Multiplier: 35
> Uncore Voltage: AUTO
> Cooling Solution: Custom loop
> Stability Test: x264 x20
> Batch Number: COSTA RICA
> Ram Speed: 1333


You're not aiming any higher overclock?


----------



## Scotty Mac

I'm ju
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *note*
> 
> Ok I got mine stable..
> 
> Username: Note
> CPU Model: i7-4770k
> Core Multiplier: 42
> CPU VID: 1.163
> Vcore: 1.162
> Uncore Multiplier: 35
> Uncore Voltage: AUTO
> Cooling Solution: Custom loop
> Stability Test: x264 x20
> Batch Number: COSTA RICA
> Ram Speed: 1333


I'm just wondering something.. How are your temps at 67-70c using a custom loop and that low of a vcore? My 4.2 is at 1.205v running maxed (after 9 hours of xtu) and ran x264 (4 runs, 2 passes each) and mine never got over 58c. I'm only using a cm evo.


----------



## note

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> You're not aiming any higher overclock?


Probably not, since I run my cpu with GPU on a single 240mm..

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty Mac*
> 
> I'm ju
> I'm just wondering something.. How are your temps at 67-70c using a custom loop and that low of a vcore? My 4.2 is at 1.205v running maxed (after 9 hours of xtu) and ran x264 (4 runs, 2 passes each) and mine never got over 58c. I'm only using a cm evo.


GPU and CPU runs on a single 240mm.. I think your 4.2ghz is with a 4560k too, prolly because of hyper threading..


----------



## Scotty Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *note*
> 
> Probably not, since I run my cpu with GPU on a single 240mm..
> GPU and CPU runs on a single 240mm.. I think your 4.2ghz is with a 4560k too, prolly because of hyper threading..


Makes sense


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *note*
> 
> Probably not, since I run my cpu with GPU on a single 240mm..
> GPU and CPU runs on a single 240mm.. I think your 4.2ghz is with a 4560k too, prolly because of hyper threading..


I'm not that familiar with custom loops but you must have a seriously nerfed loop then. People on air are reaching 1.2v as a starting point and I ended at 1.42v. I'll chart you, chanks for submitting!


----------



## note

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I'm not that familiar with custom loops but you must have a seriously nerfed loop then. People on air are reaching 1.2v as a starting point and I ended at 1.42v. I'll chart you, chanks for submitting!


I'll update if ever I decided to go above 4.2ghz.. Thanks!


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I'm not that familiar with custom loops but you must have a seriously nerfed loop then. People on air are reaching 1.2v as a starting point and I ended at 1.42v. I'll chart you, chanks for submitting!


He doesn't have enough rad space. 120.1 for every component in the system and one extra 120.1 is minimum. I.E. He really needs another 120 rad. Although, his money would better be invested in a 120.2 or 120.3 rad. It really just depends on his case requirements. To me, it sounds like he bought a Swiftech H22x or one of those and just added the GPU to the loop.


----------



## creos7

hyperthreading does add a lot of heat btw
if you want to try higher speeds and you are severely thermally limited, you can also disable hyperthreading if you're sure you don't have use cases for 8 virtual cores.... kind of a silly thing to do if you've bought a 4770k but it's an option (i personally wouldn't do it







)

I've another question for you peeps -- if I want to define a custom turbo mode per core, it's annoying that you cannot define voltages per core. I.e. 1 core active, 4.8Ghz and say 1.45V, 2 cores active and 4.7Ghz and say 1.37V and 3 or 4 cores active, and say 4.6Ghz and 1.27V. I see a way to set the frequency like that but not the voltages. Thanks.


----------



## Doug2507

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *creos7*
> 
> I've another question for you peeps -- if I want to define a custom turbo mode per core, it's annoying that you cannot define voltages per core. I.e. 1 core active, 4.8Ghz and say 1.45V, 2 cores active and 4.7Ghz and say 1.37V and 3 or 4 cores active, and say 4.6Ghz and 1.27V. I see a way to set the frequency like that but not the voltages. Thanks.


Adaptive?


----------



## Tennobanzai

Where is everyone checking to see there stock cpu voltage?


----------



## creos7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug2507*
> 
> Adaptive?


Adapative doesn't quite work because the 'turbo boost' voltage you set is basically what happens under full load. For non-full load intel has some algo (i think you need to also have C states enabled possibly) but for boost it takes what you give it. The issue is full load for 1 core and full load for 2cores and full load for 3/4 cores will require different voltages. Adaptive only allows you to provide one.

EDIT: well it takes what you give it except for the special AVX (or whatever they are called) instructions where it actually takes your specified max + some offset, this is hardwired in the FIVR so it's not controllable, which is why you never stress under adaptive


----------



## jrcbandit

I got a horrible Costa Rica chip. I think I need to play around with alot more settings so that I can lower my voltage core. I am trying to get 4.5 ghz stable and I have not found an acceptable Vcore level yet - I was able to do so at 1.36 Vcore and incredibly high temps (60-70C for first round of Prime95 but 90C+ for 2nd round that stresses CPU more). I potentially can do 4.6 ghz at 1.42V with even higher temps.... Do I need to reapply my thermal paste or is that normal for high Haswell voltages with hyperthreading enabled for a water cooled loop?

I am running a 360 and 120 radiators in a custom loop for the 4770k and a 290X overvolted to 1.299 V (1.41V + vdroop). What kind of temperatures should I expect for around 1.325-1.42 Vcore range? I think I can get my Vcore lower with tweaking other voltage settings - hopefully for 4.5 ghz in the 1.31-1.34 range.

In my initial testing, I think I was unstable due too high stock voltage for my low power Samsung 1600 memory (should be 1.35V stock, motherboard was applying 1.5V). I was running the memory on my Ivy bridge motherboard at 1.45 V 1866 - it was quite unstable at higher voltages and the motherboard had some bug that higher frequencies wouldnt post. Should I be using similar voltages for a Z87 motherboard?


----------



## creos7

Jrcbandit, see below to give you an idea.
Quote:


> Having power circuitry on-die adds heat. Haswell processors run hot when voltage levels are increased.
> 
> A very good air cooler is required for voltage levels above 1.15V.
> 1.20V-1.23V requires use of closed loop water coolers.
> At 1.24V-1.275V dual or triple radiator water cooling solutions are advised.
> This is assuming the processor will be run at full load for extended periods of time.
> 
> Using Vcore higher than 1.275V is not advised for 4 core 8 thread CPUs under full load as there are very few cooling solutions that can keep temps below thermal throttling point.


*Obviously these statements are conservative and also apply only to the case of using synthetic stress tests.* Real-world use patterns pretty much never stress the CPU that hard (unless you're doing some highly specalized stuff). But it should give you an idea of what to expect if you want to go down the path of standard Prime95 / IntelBurnTest testing.

You should read darkwizzie's guide again, he addresses those points!


----------



## Doug2507

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jrcbandit*
> 
> What kind of temperatures should I expect for around 1.325-1.42 Vcore range?


I can't hit 80deg with 28.1 and IBT running 1.35vcore and over 2.0vrin. Custom loop (see sig) but with delid.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *creos7*
> 
> Adapative doesn't quite work because the 'turbo boost' voltage you set is basically what happens under full load. For non-full load intel has some algo (i think you need to also have C states enabled possibly) but for boost it takes what you give it. The issue is full load for 1 core and full load for 2cores and full load for 3/4 cores will require different voltages. Adaptive only allows you to provide one.
> 
> EDIT: well it takes what you give it except for the special AVX (or whatever they are called) instructions where it actually takes your specified max + some offset, this is hardwired in the FIVR so it's not controllable, which is why you never stress under adaptive


Ah right, i thought with adaptive and power saving features it would automatically adjust anywhere up to a pre-set maximum dependant on load. Not really had a play about with it myself as i'm on manual most of the time so good to know.

Don't entirely agree with that last statement though, adaptive with non-AVX is a non issue. I get what you're saying though.


----------



## jrcbandit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *creos7*
> 
> Jrcbandit, see below to give you an idea.
> *Obviously these statements are conservative and also apply only to the case of using synthetic stress tests.* Real-world use patterns pretty much never stress the CPU that hard (unless you're doing some highly specalized stuff). But it should give you an idea of what to expect if you want to go down the path of standard Prime95 / IntelBurnTest testing.
> 
> You should read darkwizzie's guide again, he addresses those points!


Good points, I will try x264 and Battlefield 3 as stress tests, any other games that are susceptible to overclocks? Seems like Prime is not the way to go for testing if you have a poor overclocker that requires 1.35V+.

I know that Vccin of 1.9V is safe, but my overclocks seem to require 2.0 or higher for stress testing 4.5 or 4.6 ghz. I wonder how good of idea is it to use 2.1...


----------



## creos7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug2507*
> 
> Don't entirely agree with that last statement though, adaptive with non-AVX is a non issue. I get what you're saying though.


Oh ya, i meant you never stress with AVX under adapative. I'm not 100% familiar with the FIVR programming by Intel, but i do think the most significant ramp up in voltage occurs for AVX so you are right, as long as it's not AVX it is probably a negligible increase in voltage...


----------



## creos7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jrcbandit*
> 
> Good points, I will try x264 and Battlefield 3 as stress tests, any other games that are susceptible to overclocks? Seems like Prime is not the way to go for testing if you have a poor overclocker that requires 1.35V+.
> 
> I know that Vccin of 1.9V is safe, but my overclocks seem to require 2.0 or higher for stress testing 4.5 or 4.6 ghz. I wonder how good of idea is it to use 2.1...


See Darkwizzie's settings, i believe he is running 2.1V VRIN/VCCIN but pls double check.
What is your uncore multi and ram? OCed uncore can really destabilize so are you keeping it and ram at stock while you're trying to determine your max core multi/voltage? (again this is in the darkwizzie's guide







)


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> Where is everyone checking to see there stock cpu voltage?


That represents your actual VID of the chip. usually below 1V is a good OC'er clocker.


----------



## creos7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Vcore reading should be seen if you scroll down a bit. It's not next to the VID.


i still can't find it







( what name does it show up under for you?


----------



## tomlev5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *creos7*
> 
> Adapative doesn't quite work because the 'turbo boost' voltage you set is basically what happens under full load. For non-full load intel has some algo (i think you need to also have C states enabled possibly) but for boost it takes what you give it. The issue is full load for 1 core and full load for 2cores and full load for 3/4 cores will require different voltages. Adaptive only allows you to provide one.
> 
> EDIT: well it takes what you give it except for the special AVX (or whatever they are called) instructions where it actually takes your specified max + some offset, this is hardwired in the FIVR so it's not controllable, which is why you never stress under adaptive


Not according to my experience (perhaps it depends on the motherboard. I have ASUS Z87-A). When I set voltage to adaptive and "Per Core" overclock, the voltage was higher on 1 core load (4 core load had lower voltage). I didt'n write the parameters down, because I stopped with this overclocking method (the voltage span was too big to get a decent overclock).

Edit: I found a note that voltage changed automaticali from 1.264 (4 core load) to 1.424 (1 core load), but I don't remember at what BIOS setting.


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> That represents your actual VID of the chip. usually below 1V is a good OC'er clocker.


But where do you find it or what software do you need?


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> But where do you find it or what software do you need?


At default settings, you should be able to see it in your BIOS/UEFI, or by using CPU-Z....


----------



## iatacs19

Got a new 4770K to replace my old L314A batch.

Username: iatacs19
CPU Model: 4770K
Core Multiplier: 45x
CPU VID: 1.175v
Vcore: 1.175v
Input Voltage: 1.968v
Uncore Multiplier: 42x
Uncore Voltage: 1.084v
Cooling Solution: Noctua NH-U12s + AP-15 fan
Stability Test: AIDA64 3hrs, XTU 2hrs
Batch Number: L316B Malay
Ram Speed: 2 x 8GB 2400MHz 1.63v, IMC stock voltage 0.88v (MemTest86 2 passes)

This new L316B is a very nice sample. I can boot into Windows @ 4.7GHz with 1.200v no problem (per JJ's method of quickly testing for quality) and run Cinebench 11.5 and 15, but it throttles when stress testing with AIDA64 or XTU. I think with water cooling this chip can go even higher.

I noticed that if I clock the uncore/cache to 4.5GHz then it needs ~1.27v, but if I clock it at 4.2GHz it only needs 1.084v, quite a large power increase for 300MHz of cache speed.

I have tested 4.6GHz successfully with 1.205v, but I didn't feel comfortable running it without better cooling. Overall I am very happy with this new sample. I am going to test a bit more then switch it to adaptive voltage and call it a day.

I did get a 4-6C reduction in temperature during stress testing and 3-4C in idle by enabling some of the features in the CPU's FIVR. I used this guide:
http://rog.asus.com/253612013/labels/rog-exclusive/maximus-vi-power-saving-power-tuning-guide/

But, I only changed the following settings:

CPU Integrated VR Efficiency Management: *Balanced*
Power Decay Mode: *Enabled*
Idle Power-In Response: *Fast*
Idle Power-Out Response: *Fast*
The other settings are not necessarily CPU related and could cause some issues depending on your other components.


----------



## creos7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iatacs19*
> 
> I did get a 4-6C reduction in temperature during stress testing and 3-4C in idle by enabling some of the features in the CPU's FIVR. I used this guide:
> http://rog.asus.com/253612013/labels/rog-exclusive/maximus-vi-power-saving-power-tuning-guide/
> 
> But, I only changed the following settings:
> 
> CPU Integrated VR Efficiency Management: *Balanced*
> Power Decay Mode: *Enabled*
> Idle Power-In Response: *Fast*
> Idle Power-Out Response: *Fast*
> The other settings are not necessarily CPU related and could cause some issues depending on your other components.


Thanks a lot for that, it was on my TODO list to look into those, good to be reminded!


----------



## jrcbandit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *creos7*
> 
> See Darkwizzie's settings, i believe he is running 2.1V VRIN/VCCIN but pls double check.
> What is your uncore multi and ram? OCed uncore can really destabilize so are you keeping it and ram at stock while you're trying to determine your max core multi/voltage? (again this is in the darkwizzie's guide
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


I made the mistake of having uncore at auto and it was overclocking and over volting on auto. I'll try again, thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## BoredErica

Uh oh, first Bsod under normal load. I ran another night of overnight chess and I got 9c.


----------



## szeged

got a new 4770k to play with, its doin pretty good imo

http://valid.canardpc.com/i7rl1c



on water, no delid yet, gonna try to push it to 5.2/5.3 and see the temps/stability.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> got a new 4770k to play with, its doin pretty good imo
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/i7rl1c
> 
> 
> 
> on water, no delid yet, gonna try to push it to 5.2/5.3 and see the temps/stability.


The hate is strong in me.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Uh oh, first Bsod under normal load. I ran another night of overnight chess and I got 9c.


What's your ring and uncore at?


----------



## 97udash3

Username: 97udash3
CPU Model: i7 4770k
Core Multiplier: 45
CPU VID: 1.194 (1.195 in BIOS)
Vcore: 1.200
Input Voltage: Auto (1.808)
Uncore Multiplier: 39
Uncore Voltage: Auto
Cooling Solution: CM Hyper 212 Evo
Stability Test: x264 7 loops
Batch Number: L309B318


----------



## creos7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> got a new 4770k to play with, its doin pretty good imo
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/i7rl1c
> 
> 
> 
> on water, no delid yet, gonna try to push it to 5.2/5.3 and see the temps/stability.


do you mind posting your OC settings? i'm kind of toying with the idea of getting another 4770k and trying to delid it, a bit of an expensive experiment but could be fun! On a related note, when is the next level of processor expected to arrive? is this the "tock" cycle (ie it'll be 22nm and SHOULD match the existing socket but be "better")? if it's soon i might wait


----------



## creos7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> The hate is strong in me.


that was hilarious


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *creos7*
> 
> do you mind posting your OC settings? i'm kind of toying with the idea of getting another 4770k and trying to delid it, a bit of an expensive experiment but could be fun! On a related note, when is the next level of processor expected to arrive? is this the "tock" cycle (ie it'll be 22nm and SHOULD match the existing socket but be "better")? if it's soon i might wait


this was just a quick n dirty hope for a high stable overclock, all i did was literally up the volts to a random amount, which was a 1.28 at first, and set it to x50 multiplier, it was 99% stable but crashed in the last few minutes of a stress test, bumped the volts up to 1.29 and it was stable 100% after testing it 5 times on IBT extreme setting. Ill go back and play with other settings later.


----------



## [CyGnus]

szeged congratz on the Golden 4770K mine struggles to do anything stable above 4.5GHz


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> szeged congratz on the Golden 4770K mine struggles to do anything stable above 4.5GHz


this was my second 4770k that broke 5ghz lol, ive gotten extremely lucky i guess







other one required more volts though, but still a good chip imo.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> this was my second 4770k that broke 5ghz lol, ive gotten extremely lucky i guess
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> other one required more volts though, but still a good chip imo.


Jeez!! Over 5ghz? Nice!!


----------



## creos7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> this was just a quick n dirty hope for a high stable overclock, all i did was literally up the volts to a random amount, which was a 1.28 at first, and set it to x50 multiplier, it was 99% stable but crashed in the last few minutes of a stress test, bumped the volts up to 1.29 and it was stable 100% after testing it 5 times on IBT extreme setting. Ill go back and play with other settings later.


Very nice, congrats! i assume everything else (ucore/cache/ring and ram) were manually set to stock?
if you care about synthetic benches, you should give OCCT a try. I find that it crashes A LOT more than either IBT or Prime95 or x264. It's somehow a lot more sensitive (for my CPU anyway).


----------



## szeged

Yeah everything else is at stock right now, ill test some benches and other stress tests in a few mins.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *97udash3*
> 
> Username: 97udash3
> CPU Model: i7 4770k
> Core Multiplier: 45
> CPU VID: 1.194 (1.195 in BIOS)
> Vcore: 1.200
> Input Voltage: Auto (1.808)
> Uncore Multiplier: 39
> Uncore Voltage: Auto
> Cooling Solution: CM Hyper 212 Evo
> Stability Test: x264 7 loops
> Batch Number: L309B318


You will be charted, thanks.

Please use HWinfo next time.

BTW, not going for a higher OC? I think you can make it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> What's your ring and uncore at?


x42, 1.28v.

Yes, it might be the ring but the ring passed with x45 core multiplier over XTU for hours on end, overnight x264, etc. While x46 on stock uncore I could pass some x264 but not an entire night's worth. So I still believe it's the core OC issue.

On the bright side: I have gotten zero Bsods from gaming, and only one Bsod at chess over 4-5 nights, that's actually acceptable for me. If for some reason I need 100% stability without a shadow of a doubt I can simply turn x46 to x45 and boom, synthetic stable settings.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iatacs19*
> 
> Got a new 4770K to replace my old L314A batch.
> 
> Username: iatacs19
> CPU Model: 4770K
> Core Multiplier: 45x
> CPU VID: 1.175v
> Vcore: 1.175v
> Input Voltage: 1.968v
> Uncore Multiplier: 42x
> Uncore Voltage: 1.084v
> Cooling Solution: Noctua NH-U12s + AP-15 fan
> Stability Test: AIDA64 3hrs, XTU 2hrs
> Batch Number: L316B Malay
> Ram Speed: 2 x 8GB 2400MHz 1.63v, IMC stock voltage 0.88v (MemTest86 2 passes)
> 
> This new L316B is a very nice sample. I can boot into Windows @ 4.7GHz with 1.200v no problem (per JJ's method of quickly testing for quality) and run Cinebench 11.5 and 15, but it throttles when stress testing with AIDA64 or XTU. I think with water cooling this chip can go even higher.
> 
> I noticed that if I clock the uncore/cache to 4.5GHz then it needs ~1.27v, but if I clock it at 4.2GHz it only needs 1.084v, quite a large power increase for 300MHz of cache speed.
> 
> I have tested 4.6GHz successfully with 1.205v, but I didn't feel comfortable running it without better cooling. Overall I am very happy with this new sample. I am going to test a bit more then switch it to adaptive voltage and call it a day.
> 
> I did get a 4-6C reduction in temperature during stress testing and 3-4C in idle by enabling some of the features in the CPU's FIVR. I used this guide:
> http://rog.asus.com/253612013/labels/rog-exclusive/maximus-vi-power-saving-power-tuning-guide/
> 
> But, I only changed the following settings:
> 
> CPU Integrated VR Efficiency Management: *Balanced*
> Power Decay Mode: *Enabled*
> Idle Power-In Response: *Fast*
> Idle Power-Out Response: *Fast*
> The other settings are not necessarily CPU related and could cause some issues depending on your other components.


You will be charted, thanks.

BTW, not going for a higher OC? I think you can make it.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> Where is everyone checking to see there stock cpu voltage?


To check VID, it's in Mobo and also in HWinfo. To check voltage under load, check HWinfo. The reading is not where VID is, you have to scroll down.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jrcbandit*
> 
> Good points, I will try x264 and Battlefield 3 as stress tests, any other games that are susceptible to overclocks? Seems like Prime is not the way to go for testing if you have a poor overclocker that requires 1.35V+.
> 
> I know that Vccin of 1.9V is safe, but my overclocks seem to require 2.0 or higher for stress testing 4.5 or 4.6 ghz. I wonder how good of idea is it to use 2.1...


x264 and BF3 are already mentioned in the guide. The loop exe is also included on there.

I'm using 2.15v VCCIN. It's more uncharted territory but I'm willing to take the risk. After all, if people are willing to bang their CPU with a hammer, I can go 0.15v higher, lol.

2.0 is still quite safe IMO.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> That represents your actual VID of the chip. usually below 1V is a good OC'er clocker.


I don't think that's entirely true. With a slight bit over 1v ( ie 1.08v ), my chip isn't that great of a clocker at all. The scaling is horrible. There are also chips with 1.1v+ that have extremely good clocks and don't hit a speed wall. Need to find out what Darkwizzie's stock VID is at.


----------



## kinzx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> The hate is strong in me.


I will join you in the dark side. 5 ghz


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> To check VID, it's in Mobo and also in HWinfo. To check voltage under load, check HWinfo. The reading is not where VID is, you have to scroll down.
> 
> x264 and BF3 are already mentioned in the guide. The loop exe is also included on there.
> 
> I'm using 2.15v VCCIN. It's more uncharted territory but I'm willing to take the risk. After all, if people are willing to bang their CPU with a hammer, I can go 0.15v higher, lol.
> 2.0 is still quite safe IMO.


All of the OC guides that I have seen for Haswell overclocking list 2.2v VCCIN and higher as the "dangerous zone" for OCing....You should be ok at 2.15....


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> All of the OC guides that I have seen for Haswell overclocking list 2.2v VCCIN and higher as the "dangerous zone" for OCing....You should be ok at 2.15....


Yes but not a lot of people actually run that voltage. I think I'm fine but I"ve always been more on the daring side.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Yes but not a lot of people actually run that voltage. I think I'm fine but I"ve always been more on the daring side.


I think we have pretty much the same mentality....







How could one possibly have fun while OCing, if there is no danger involved?


----------



## BoredErica

For me the biggest part is to simply get the best performance possible, more than other people. That involves overclocking. If it's simple. ok. If it's complicate, ok. If it's dangerous, I'll do my best to prevent excessive risk. Overclocked haswell still can't hold a candle to some CPU setups others have.


----------



## Skillers Inc

Well I'm installed and doing updates, waiting on payday to pick up the new watercooler then it's time to OC







4770k my batch is 3332B365, hoping I win the chip lottery. Any suggestions on the best cooler for these haswells?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skillers Inc*
> 
> Well I'm installed and doing updates, waiting on payday to pick up the new watercooler then it's time to OC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4770k my batch is 3332B365, hoping I win the chip lottery. Any suggestions on the best cooler for these haswells?


Apart from custom loop, I feel Kraken x60 is the best. H100i is a popular option though but I think Kraken edges it out. Wonder why Kraken isn't more popular.

In the end, the absolute largest factor in your overclock is pure luck on the CPU part, which is hard to control.


----------



## nubbleet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skillers Inc*
> 
> Well I'm installed and doing updates, waiting on payday to pick up the new watercooler then it's time to OC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4770k my batch is 3332B365, hoping I win the chip lottery. Any suggestions on the best cooler for these haswells?


Pretty sure I have the same batch. Did you get it from the MC in Houston? I'm running it on air and I'm 4.5GHz @ 1.29v.


----------



## szeged

batch# L313B328 5ghz @ 1.29, gonna check my other chip that does 5ghz, might be the same batch lol.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> For me the biggest part is to simply get the best performance possible, more than other people. That involves overclocking. If it's simple. ok. If it's complicate, ok. If it's dangerous, I'll do my best to prevent excessive risk. Overclocked haswell still can't hold a candle to some CPU setups others have.


Annoying me now. I can't run 4.7 ht off without encoder crashes.

I was putting it down to 47x multi.. but i tried to bench x264 on my super stable 4.6 profile, but with ht.. Doesn't work.

encoder crashing like crazy, i'm sure it worked at some point but it's just not working now. I just failed THIRTY passes >in a row<

My standard profile that is solid for 4.6 ht off is:

1.85 vrin, turbo/extreme llc
1.27vcore
1.2 ring

46x core
8-40x uncore
auto sa/dio/aio

I've tried A LOT. 30 combinations to try VRIN up to 2.0 (1.78 crashed with 101, everything higher just encoder failed) as well as vcore up to 1.32, ring up to 1.25, as much as +0.2+0.2+0.2 on sa/io volts. It doesn't work at all. MTBF is minutes, not hours.

Very confused by this. 2400 RAM worked with HT off, 2400 and 1600 do not with HT on. I'll check way lower, because i got some x264 passes at 4.7 before with 1066 ram, but this is ridiculous, really really silly

I hit every single adjustment that i can think of, seriously nothing? Anybody got any idea what's up here?

Like i don't even know what to suggest, i hit every setting that seems at all relevant


----------



## tatmMRKIV

can someone point me to a z87m OC formula OC guide.. I just got my cooler and am sitting here in the bios for hours not knowing whart to touch... SO STABLE IN BIOS lol

'my only other OC experience is with SB-e and this is quite a bit different


----------



## vlps5122

do u guys 24/7 on your fixed voltage or do u guys go adaptive


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> can someone point me to a z87m OC formula OC guide.. I just got my cooler and am sitting here in the bios for hours not knowing whart to touch... SO STABLE IN BIOS lol
> 
> 'my only other OC experience is with SB-e and this is quite a bit different


What terms exactly are you confused on?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> do u guys 24/7 on your fixed voltage or do u guys go adaptive


Adaptive, just don't accidently run Prime and forget you're on adaptive.


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Adaptive, just don't accidently run Prime and forget you're on adaptive.


yeah i really hate that about haswell. so is the procedure to find the stable fixed voltage. then switch to adaptive and insert that fixed voltage while on adaptive and leave offset alone?


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> What terms exactly are you confused on?
> Adaptive, just don't accidently run Prime and forget you're on adaptive.


everything

CPU input Voltage
CPU digital IO Voltage Offset
PWM switching frequency
PWM phase control
Dram swotching frequency
vcomp voltage
CPU vcore Voltage Mode
Vcore Adaptive voltage
Vcore voltage additional offset
CPU cache voltage mode
cpu cache adaptive voltage
CPU cache voltage offset
system agent voltage offset
CPU analog IO voltage offset sign
CPU analog IO voltage offset
CPU digital IO voltage offset sign
CPU digital IO voltage offset
SVID support

no Idea what FIVR is
not sure what cstates to use... what aggressive/ offsets.. basically I don't know anything about haswell IVY or whatever was before that

i spent about an hour on a asrock ivy overclocking thread only to find out I was actually in need of a haswell thread

I really just need a guide for asrock z87 oc formulas


----------



## Doug2507

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Yes but not a lot of people actually run that voltage. I think I'm fine but I"ve always been more on the daring side.


Well i guess you and me will be testing for everyone else (apart from Klepp who's ran WAY higher voltages than us!







). I'm at 2.15v for my 24/7 but 2.23v for benching, which i seem to be doing a lot of recently. I'll let you know if mine becomes an expensive beer mat.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> everything
> 
> CPU input Voltage
> CPU digital IO Voltage Offset
> PWM switching frequency
> PWM phase control
> Dram swotching frequency
> vcomp voltage
> CPU vcore Voltage Mode
> Vcore Adaptive voltage
> Vcore voltage additional offset
> CPU cache voltage mode
> cpu cache adaptive voltage
> CPU cache voltage offset
> system agent voltage offset
> CPU analog IO voltage offset sign
> CPU analog IO voltage offset
> CPU digital IO voltage offset sign
> CPU digital IO voltage offset
> SVID support
> 
> no Idea what FIVR is
> not sure what cstates to use... what aggressive/ offsets.. basically I don't know anything about haswell IVY or whatever was before that
> 
> i spent about an hour on a asrock ivy overclocking thread only to find out I was actually in need of a haswell thread
> 
> I really just need a guide for asrock z87 oc formulas


CPU input Voltage - VRIN
CPU vcore Voltage Mode - Vcore
CPU cache voltage mode - Ring/cache volts
system agent voltage offset - SA
CPU analog IO voltage offset - AIO
CPU digital IO voltage offset - DIO

Vrin, Vcore, Ring are most important ones.


----------



## Doug2507

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *creos7*
> 
> i still can't find it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ( what name does it show up under for you?


We talking about HWMon here? If so IA is the most accurate reading for core voltage next to a MM.


----------



## RushiMP

Did something magical happen? I just got another chip (3325B488). Put it in my M6E with an H110. Set the usual Overclock settings with a VRM of 1.9 and a Vcore of 1.25 and its hammering away at LINX with a max core temp of 60?

My last 4 CPUs topped out at 4.5 with between 1.29-1.32v.

Did Intel fix the silicon adhesive gap issue? Did I finally get a nice sample?


----------



## Cyro999

^You probably don't have AVX on. You need Windows 7 service pack 1 to enable it, and it'll quadruple your FLOPS in a benchmark like linx, which is pretty hard on temperatures you can imagine

As for my issue it seems to me now that 2400 RAM works fine @4.6 with HT off.

Enabling HT or going up 100mhz makes RAM at 2400 and 1600 not work. 1066 passes. I need more data to confirm 100%

Any volts to combat this? Maybe something to do with automatic sa/io changes with RAM multipliers on giga


----------



## RushiMP

Running windows 8. I am using the LINX before they activated AVX. I tend to stay away from AVX for my stress testing. This PC is almost exclusively for gaming, and thus far, I see no need to torture myself with AVX.

But this is still a lot lower temp than I have gotten in the past. Currently running 4.7 at 1.275 with a max core of 64C. About to see if it likes 4.8.


----------



## Cyro999

Linx without avx didn't prove to be best stability test for me, it was decent as a stepping stone but i passed an hour of it on 1.29v 4.7 when i clearly need 1.32 or even more for game stable, likewise i got some quick passes @4.5 on ~1.16v when it needs over 1.2. x264 seems much harder on the stability test side without being hot

~For my issue; since it immediately passed 5 runs of x264 when i turned RAM to 1066.. that's annoying. If that can't be fixed, my fastest clock will be [email protected], delidded and on water or not. That's unfortunate. I'll validate further and shoot @4.7 again now that i know this, though.

My apologies, i must always seem frustrated and unreasonable when i post like this after messing around for an hour or two D:


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:
Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV* 

CPU input Voltage <- How is this confusing?
CPU digital IO Voltage Offset
PWM switching frequency
PWM phase control
Dram swotching frequency
vcomp voltage
CPU vcore Voltage Mode <- In guide
Vcore Adaptive voltage <- Should be in guide
Vcore voltage additional offset
CPU cache voltage mode <- In guide
cpu cache adaptive voltage <- In guide
CPU cache voltage offset <- In guide
system agent voltage offset <- In guide
CPU analog IO voltage offset sign
CPU analog IO voltage offset <- In guide
CPU digital IO voltage offset sign
CPU digital IO voltage offset <- In guide
SVID support

no Idea what FIVR is <- It is what controls the power for the CPU.


> not sure what cstates to use... what aggressive/ offsets.. basically I don't know anything about haswell IVY or whatever was before that <- Did you read the guide?


Like the other guy said. Know what your VCCIN/Vrin/Inputvoltage/EventualOutputVoltage is called. Know what Vcore is and where core multiplier is. These three are the most important. Then Cache ratio, cache voltage.


----------



## 97udash3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> You will be charted, thanks.
> Please use HWinfo next time.


Ok sure, gotta read your guide twice more for all the settings and definitions. Thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> BTW, not going for a higher OC? I think you can make it.


Been stable on 4.6 - 4.8, but since I'm on air I didn't feel comfortable with temps that spiked beyond 90°C. With 4.5 I'm folding with max temps round 70°C - 73°C.


----------



## vlps5122

do i have a good 4770k chip if stable at 1.125v at 4.3 ghz?


----------



## jrcbandit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbleet*
> 
> Pretty sure I have the same batch. Did you get it from the MC in Houston? I'm running it on air and I'm 4.5GHz @ 1.29v.


Just be happy that you didnt get 3324B449 from Microcenter in Houston, it is a crappy overclocker. I think I may be stable at 1.3V 4.4 ghz, but I was hoping to get 4.6 ghz at a decent temperature ;p. Might try overclocking the ram more since I can't hit 4.5 ghz at a decent voltage.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *97udash3*
> 
> Ok sure, gotta read your guide twice more for all the settings and definitions. Thanks!
> Been stable on 4.6 - 4.8, but since I'm on air I didn't feel comfortable with temps that spiked beyond 90°C. With 4.5 I'm folding with max temps round 70°C - 73°C.


You can try using a less hot stress test. I heard folding itself is a half decent stress test. You can throw x264 and XTU in the mix.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> do i have a good 4770k chip if stable at 1.125v at 4.3 ghz?


Possibly, but raise it to 4.5 or higher or I'll have a hard time telling


----------



## Skillers Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbleet*
> 
> Pretty sure I have the same batch. Did you get it from the MC in Houston? I'm running it on air and I'm 4.5GHz @ 1.29v.


Mine came from Cincinnati


----------



## ikdilsli

I see you so focus on getting it stress test stable but honestly passing stress test is not the be all end all for stability.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikdilsli*
> 
> I see you so focus on getting it stress test stable but honestly passing stress test is not the be all end all for stability.


Without quoting I have no idea who you're talking to.


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> do i have a good 4770k chip if stable at 1.125v at 4.3 ghz?


It should be better than the average with those Volts.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> I don't think that's entirely true. With a slight bit over 1v ( ie 1.08v ), my chip isn't that great of a clocker at all. The scaling is horrible. There are also chips with 1.1v+ that have extremely good clocks and don't hit a speed wall. Need to find out what Darkwizzie's stock VID is at.


I never mentioned it to be a guaranteed fact, however, that's how it usually is.


----------



## kinzx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Without quoting I have no idea who you're talking to.


That was me, responding to Mephisto (pretty sure I spelled the name wrong).


----------



## tatmMRKIV

whea uncorrectable error


----------



## RushiMP

Username: RushiMP
CPU Model: i7 4770k

Motherboard: Asus M6E

Ram: DDR3 2400
Core Multiplier: 48

CPU VID: 1.10 
Vcore: 1.375 (To be trimmed)
Input Voltage: 1.9
Uncore Multiplier: 45
Uncore Voltage: 1.3
Cooling Solution: Corsair H110
Stability Test: LinX 12GB 20 passses
Batch Number: 3325B488 Costa Rica


----------



## Menphisto

I know all other win8 bsods but what the heck is machine check error?


----------



## RushiMP

Just tried to go from full manual to adaptive mode. Even with slightly more voltage is not stable. Guess its going to be fully manual mode from here on out.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

adaptive mode is bad for synthetic stressing or whatever because it gives too much v


----------



## RushiMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> adaptive mode is bad for synthetic stressing or whatever because it gives too much v


Agreed, but this is even in a non AVX test.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

forsure.. I am very new to this splatform
still failing left and right personally...
ONLY Superpi profile can get into windows
anyone have any idea why that could be?
I basically set the default 4.6 to the same settings and even that doesn't work


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushiMP*
> 
> Just tried to go from full manual to adaptive mode. Even with slightly more voltage is not stable. Guess its going to be fully manual mode from here on out.


Yep, if you're going to be running any sort of stability testing on your OC, then you need to put your voltages into manual settings - Adaptive will allow the CPU to request and get too much voltage.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jrcbandit*
> 
> Just be happy that you didnt get 3324B449 from Microcenter in Houston, it is a crappy overclocker. I think I may be stable at 1.3V 4.4 ghz, but I was hoping to get 4.6 ghz at a decent temperature ;p. Might try overclocking the ram more since I can't hit 4.5 ghz at a decent voltage.


From everything I've seen in various forums about Haswell, the batch number has very little to do with overclocking abilities....Every chip is different....


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Like the other guy said. Know what your VCCIN/Vrin/Inputvoltage/EventualOutputVoltage is called. Know what Vcore is and where core multiplier is. These three are the most important. Then Cache ratio, cache voltage.


My problem is you keep trailing off in your guide and I don't understand over half the terminology.. Way diff on my ASRock than what you are saying... and I don't even know which voltage you are talking about in your guide.. What part of I don't understand ANY of the setytings or terms for those things..
One second you are talking about one thing then another..

What the guide says to do half the time doesn't correlate to my board

supposedly VID can be 1.1 but mine is not budging off 1.35 or whatever CPU core is on
I mean I am trying to figure out what value to enter for something then you go off and talk about cpu coolers or something... This guide is all over the place


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon6199*
> 
> I noticed that very few members have the Costa Rica chips as opposed to the Malaysia chips. Which is why I'm asking.


I have had 2. They both suck.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ooostephen*
> 
> Just thought I'd remind everyone that memory speed plays a role at higher OCs. Just as the Asus guide said, I was not able to get stable until I lowered ram to 1600. Once I did, I began passing stress tests regularly. It made all the diff.


I had a helluva time maintaining my OC on an i5 760 when I upgraded from 2x2GB to 4x4GB sticks. Corsair, Mushkin...fail. Then I got the Samsung UDIMMs and everything was perfect. Rated @ 1600, I have them @ 1866 CL9 right now.


----------



## Doug2507

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> My problem is you keep trailing off in your guide and I don't understand over half the terminology.. Way diff on my ASRock than what you are saying... and I don't even know which voltage you are talking about in your guide.. What part of I don't understand ANY of the setytings or terms for those things..
> One second you are talking about one thing then another..
> 
> What the guide says to do half the time doesn't correlate to my board
> 
> supposedly VID can be 1.1 but mine is not budging off 1.35 or whatever CPU core is on
> I mean I am trying to figure out what value to enter for something then you go off and talk about cpu coolers or something... This guide is all over the place


Terminology......google
ASRock BIOS......google/manual/ASRock OC Formula thread
Voltages......google
Slating this guide because you don't understand it........go use another that you can.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

he asked what my problem was . Freaking reading the guide
looking for the past day for a descent guide
I understand that he really isn't saying much in the guide


----------



## [CyGnus]

You guys do realize that *Darkwizzie* did this guide as soon as Haswell showed up in that time there was close to nothing about these CPU's, This Guide toke time to do and dedication, if you guys think its not good and you can do better we are all thankful to that, but if the only thing you can do is complain... well lets just say there are better things to do with the time wasted on those posts.

I am not saying that all is 100% right, if you guys can help in any way i appreciate that and i am sure that *Darkwizzie* will to dont be like 99% of ppl who only talks and does nothing useful.


----------



## Doug2507

Think there's maybe 4 popular guides going about.

This one.
The gigabyte one in the same section as this.
Linus
Asus 3 step.

The 4 guides listed above near enough cover the same ground/say the same thing for OC'ing Haswell with a little variation between them. Try one, if it doesn't work for you then try another. BIOS terminology may be quite specific to each mobo but google has a lot of answers!

It'll also probably help having a read through this thread, the Gigabyte one, and maybe also the Haswell owners thread. There's a mountain of good info to help you get going between them. Lot's of different opinions, advice, idea's etc. Try a few of the suggestions folks have made and see how it goes. Just keep an eye on how much voltage you're using and temp the core's hitting. Plenty of info/discussion on what's deemed 'safe' as well.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> You guys do realize that *Darkwizzie* did this guide as soon as Haswell showed up in that time there was close to nothing about these CPU's, This Guide toke time to do and dedication, if you guys think its not good and you can do better we are all thankful to that, but if the only thing you can do is complain... well lets just say there are better things to do with the time wasted on those posts.
> 
> I am not saying that all is 100% right, if you guys can help in any way i appreciate that and i am sure that *Darkwizzie* will to dont be like 99% of ppl who only talks and does nothing useful.


I agree with this 100%. I've sent Darkwizzie a few suggestions for his guide through PMs and he's added a lot of info I thought would be useful to everyone. This guide may not be 100% perfect, but what the heck do you guys expect for something we still don't know everything about? And complaining that the guide doesn't have your mobo's info is not helpful to anyone. This is an overall guide to overclocking Haswell, not a guide to teach you how to use your motherboard. That is on your end to learn.


----------



## RushiMP

I know one thing I have noticed recently that has not really been covered anywhere. On Asus motherboards, when you mess with the DIGI settings you can affect idle and load power draw by like 100 watts. I am still not sure which settings exactly these changes, might be worth exploring.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushiMP*
> 
> I know one thing I have noticed recently that has not really been covered anywhere. On Asus motherboards, when you mess with the DIGI settings you can affect idle and load power draw by like 100 watts. I am still not sure which settings exactly these changes, might be worth exploring.


Which one(s)? 100W differences imply large throttling and/or idle vs. load loads.

I've included below few minor suggestions to the guide. Nothing major, just clarifications.



Spoiler: 2cent suggestions



C states
Use program Cstates 1.2 or Realtemp. Realtemp 4 will show all the way to C10 (doesn't apply to Desktop) but version hasn't been published.

Overclocking section:

1. Set Uncore (AKA Ring Bus, _Cache_), maybe mention what the stock cache multi is on i5 and i7, it's not as obvious as it maybe should be.

2. Simplify RAM suggestion and merely say "put it to 1333Mhz", then do the next steps and then raise RAM etc.

3. -

4. Maybe suggest what users can try and raise if they run into problems. SA, IOD/IOA etc.

5. -

6. Mention again why and maybe specify AVX2, I find it raises the volts by ~0.8v.

1:1 myth section. I think you can simplify this and remove the fluff. You make the good points about doing it if possible but if not, then not lowering core etc, leave it at that.

Voltage Parameters section. You mention XTU, good idea would be to put a warning against Bench as it will raise the volts compared to Stress.

Couple of addtions:

- SVID will allow you to monitor Watts, regardless if it's accurate or not. Turning that off will not show anything useful.

- SVID (at least on my board) removes CPU Input Voltage / VCCIN and put it's to 1.82v, this does raise under AVX2 loads. You can put an offset to this however.

- LLC level 7 on ASUS pretty much nails VCCIN to what you put it in BIOS for both load / idle. LLC Auto = LLC 8.

- Initial (pre-OS) vs. Eventual (post-OS) loads.

- Stressing section for X264, maybe provide a link to newer encoder, v2377 is latest compared to 2200 provided in the bench script. Note that they will need to "re-work" the script slightly to get it working and rename the executable if they want to do this.

http://download.videolan.org/pub/videolan/x264/binaries/win64/



I'm also curious if anyone else can replicate the "too little VCCIN even though you're stable", may affect your performance problem. I know most here wouldn't see it as they have it high enough but once you start lowering it, you may remain stable but a program such as X264 will start reporting lower FPS. I did not see this in Cinebench as an example though.


----------



## Belial

what typically causes x101?

I passed 24 hours p95 max ram 28.1 with:
[email protected]/2.05vrin
4.4ghz/1.3uncore
2666 11-14-14-28-1t loose 2nds and 3rds timings 1.75v
+.15/+.15/+.15

I forgot to put on LLC and my RAM appears to have more headroom, so I'm testing:
[email protected]/2v
4.4/1.3
2800 12-14-15-29-1t
+.2/+.2/+.2

but i keep getting x101 at the 3rd hour. The thing is, I also got it at [email protected]/2.05v No llc 2800 12-14-15-28 so I dont think its cpu or uncore in and of itself unless the higher ram speed somehow messes with them.

I mean could be anything but if anyone had some ponters I1d appreciate it. I feel like I heard x101 is uncore or something.


----------



## Cyro999

Machine check error is 124 i think. Not sure, google should say.
Quote:


> what typically causes x101?


Insufficient VRIN or the haswell fairies not smiling upon you, most likely.


----------



## jrcbandit

To overclock past 1.3 V vcore, is it pretty much a necessity to de-lid even with a custom water loop when hyper threading is enabled - I have a 360mm and 120 mm radiator for the CPU and a single GPU (290X)? I am not sure if something is wrong with my Raystorm (going to try remounting it), but at 1.3 V vcore I am already hitting 85-92 C with Prime95 (small FFT, 2nd iteration of blend), while Intel XTU is more around 65-74 C. My cooler does have some light scratches on the copper, but thermal paste (MX-4) should make that a non-issue.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jrcbandit*
> 
> To overclock past 1.3 V vcore, is it pretty much a necessity to de-lid even with a custom water loop when hyper threading is enabled - I have a 360mm and 120 mm radiator for the CPU and a single GPU (290X)? I am not sure if something is wrong with my Raystorm (going to try remounting it), but at 1.3 V vcore I am already hitting 85-92 C with Prime95 (small FFT, 2nd iteration of blend), while Intel XTU is more around 65-74 C. My cooler does have some light scratches on the copper, but thermal paste (MX-4) should make that a non-issue.


That's misinformation. I can push up to 1.4vcore with my custom loop and I'm not delidded.


----------



## Scotty Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> he asked what my problem was . Freaking reading the guide
> looking for the past day for a descent guide
> I understand that he really isn't saying much in the guide


It took me a few reads thru his guide to understand it. Mainly because I really didn't understand my bios voltages. Now that I do, I can see where he is coming from. And with the help of many, especially Doug2507, I will be able to OC this complicated piece! If you have questions, ask. I have and I will still ask. So no need to cut on the guide. He does update it incase you haven't noticed. I appreciate ya Darkwizzie for writing it. @error-id10t, I'm my experience, XTU bench did NOT raise my voltages at all. In fact, it was spot on with what I had set in bios. My setting on override of course. I also ran it under adaptive too.. Really didn't change much at all. Definitely nothing to be concerned about.


----------



## jrcbandit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> That's misinformation. I can push up to 1.4vcore with my custom loop and I'm not delidded.


Good to know, maybe my Raystorm isn't seated well so there isn't enough contact.


----------



## BoredErica

Good evening guys.

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *RushiMP*
> 
> Username: RushiMP
> CPU Model: i7 4770k
> 
> Motherboard: Asus M6E
> 
> Ram: DDR3 2400
> Core Multiplier: 48
> 
> CPU VID: 1.10
> Vcore: 1.375 (To be trimmed)
> Input Voltage: 1.9
> Uncore Multiplier: 45
> Uncore Voltage: 1.3
> Cooling Solution: Corsair H110
> Stability Test: LinX 12GB 20 passses
> Batch Number: 3325B488 Costa Rica


You will be charted soon, thanks.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> forsure.. I am very new to this splatform
> still failing left and right personally...
> ONLY Superpi profile can get into windows
> anyone have any idea why that could be?
> I basically set the default 4.6 to the same settings and even that doesn't work


I'm not sure what 'only Superpi profile can get into windows' actually means. What's a SuperPi profile? As far as I know it's an application that calculates Pi digits for benchmarking.

What is default 4.6 setting? Do you mean the mobo's default suggested settings for 4.6? Those probably won't work. Auto OC as far as I know goes up to like 4.0, 4.2 max and then it blows.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> My problem is you keep trailing off in your guide and I don't understand over half the terminology.. Way diff on my ASRock than what you are saying... and I don't even know which voltage you are talking about in your guide.. What part of I don't understand ANY of the setytings or terms for those things..
> One second you are talking about one thing then another..
> 
> What the guide says to do half the time doesn't correlate to my board
> 
> supposedly VID can be 1.1 but mine is not budging off 1.35 or whatever CPU core is on
> I mean I am trying to figure out what value to enter for something then you go off and talk about cpu coolers or something... This guide is all over the place


There are many motherboards out there and each mobo manufactor seems to feel better about themselves if they used completely different terminology. That is the fault of Asrock, not me. I've tried to get Asus all set up in the guide. I remember replying to a post about weird voltages and settings, I think it was you. Like I said: What you need are in order of importance: Vcore (the voltage to the core), Core multiplier (Should be like x34, x40, x45, etc, making cpui 3.4, 4.0, 4.5ghz), VCCIN aka Vrin aka input voltage aka eventual output voltage (the total voltage drawn by the CPU, which needs to be manually raised when Vcore gets high).

Then you have the less important variables like Uncore/Cache Ratio/Ring Bus multiplier, which is like the core multiplier which should be set to x34 manually at the start of the overclock.

VID is the CPU Vcore as already mentioned in the guide. It is the Vcore value entered into the BIOS. Why would VID be at 1.1, ever?

The guide is tentative, it is IMO the best Haswell OC guide out there from what I've seen. There's a lot of misinfo out there.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> he asked what my problem was . Freaking reading the guide
> looking for the past day for a descent guide
> I understand that he really isn't saying much in the guide


So I wrote the entire guide which by internet standards often calls for a hardcore chorus of 'tl;dr' and you say I'm not saying much? I *am* trying to help people, keeping up with 5000+ posts takes time a bit of understanding goes a long way.

Take a picture of your BIOS settings and we'll figure out what's what together.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> You guys do realize that *Darkwizzie* did this guide as soon as Haswell showed up in that time there was close to nothing about these CPU's, This Guide toke time to do and dedication, if you guys think its not good and you can do better we are all thankful to that, but if the only thing you can do is complain... well lets just say there are better things to do with the time wasted on those posts.
> 
> I am not saying that all is 100% right, if you guys can help in any way i appreciate that and i am sure that *Darkwizzie* will to dont be like 99% of ppl who only talks and does nothing useful.


Yes, this was one of the first guides on here, I decided to make this as soon as I discovered too high uncore is useless and may actually cause instability. To be sure, many others would have discovered it eventually, but it was a nice discovery to be sure.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug2507*
> 
> Think there's maybe 4 popular guides going about.
> 
> This one.
> The gigabyte one in the same section as this.
> Linus
> Asus 3 step.
> 
> The 4 guides listed above near enough cover the same ground/say the same thing for OC'ing Haswell with a little variation between them. Try one, if it doesn't work for you then try another. BIOS terminology may be quite specific to each mobo but google has a lot of answers!
> 
> It'll also probably help having a read through this thread, the Gigabyte one, and maybe also the Haswell owners thread. There's a mountain of good info to help you get going between them. Lot's of different opinions, advice, idea's etc. Try a few of the suggestions folks have made and see how it goes. Just keep an eye on how much voltage you're using and temp the core's hitting. Plenty of info/discussion on what's deemed 'safe' as well.


I do want to cover all the mobo terminology though. I think it helps make the guide better.

Are you saying though, there are only four big Haswell OC forum threads?









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I agree with this 100%. I've sent Darkwizzie a few suggestions for his guide through PMs and he's added a lot of info I thought would be useful to everyone. This guide may not be 100% perfect, but what the heck do you guys expect for something we still don't know everything about? And complaining that the guide doesn't have your mobo's info is not helpful to anyone. This is an overall guide to overclocking Haswell, not a guide to teach you how to use your motherboard. That is on your end to learn.


While it can be argued that way, that the person should learn their own mobo, I'm willing to help by adding the mobo terminologies to try to make the guide better for everyone. But it's hard to do that right now with the way he's presenting his issues: More on the guide not being good, less on the *ACTUAL* issue.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushiMP*
> 
> I know one thing I have noticed recently that has not really been covered anywhere. On Asus motherboards, when you mess with the DIGI settings you can affect idle and load power draw by like 100 watts. I am still not sure which settings exactly these changes, might be worth exploring.


Can somebody else with the Asus mobo test this pl0x.

I think Forceman once said the power draw reading from software is often very unreliable though. Personally I have not tested this myself, I don't have the equipment.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Which one(s)? 100W differences imply large throttling and/or idle vs. load loads.
> 
> I've included below few minor suggestions to the guide. Nothing major, just clarifications.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 2cent suggestions
> 
> 
> 
> C states
> Use program Cstates 1.2 or Realtemp. Realtemp 4 will show all the way to C10 (doesn't apply to Desktop) but version hasn't been published.
> 
> Overclocking section:
> 
> 1. Set Uncore (AKA Ring Bus, Cache), maybe mention what the stock cache multi is on i5 and i7, it's not as obvious as it maybe should be.
> 
> 2. Simplify RAM suggestion and merely say "put it to 1333Mhz", then do the next steps and then raise RAM etc.
> 
> 3. -
> 
> 4. Maybe suggest what users can try and raise if they run into problems. SA, IOD/IOA etc.
> 
> 5. -
> 
> 6. Mention again why and maybe specify AVX2, I find it raises the volts by ~0.8v.
> 
> 1:1 myth section. I think you can simplify this and remove the fluff. You make the good points about doing it if possible but if not, then not lowering core etc, leave it at that.
> 
> Voltage Parameters section. You mention XTU, good idea would be to put a warning against Bench as it will raise the volts compared to Stress.
> 
> Couple of addtions:
> 
> - SVID will allow you to monitor Watts, regardless if it's accurate or not. Turning that off will not show anything useful.
> 
> - SVID (at least on my board) removes CPU Input Voltage / VCCIN and put it's to 1.82v, this does raise under AVX2 loads. You can put an offset to this however.
> 
> - LLC level 7 on ASUS pretty much nails VCCIN to what you put it in BIOS for both load / idle. LLC Auto = LLC 8.
> 
> - Initial (pre-OS) vs. Eventual (post-OS) loads.
> 
> - Stressing section for X264, maybe provide a link to newer encoder, v2377 is latest compared to 2200 provided in the bench script. Note that they will need to "re-work" the script slightly to get it working and rename the executable if they want to do this.
> 
> http://download.videolan.org/pub/videolan/x264/binaries/win64/
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also curious if anyone else can replicate the "too little VCCIN even though you're stable", may affect your performance problem. I know most here wouldn't see it as they have it high enough but once you start lowering it, you may remain stable but a program such as X264 will start reporting lower FPS. I did not see this in Cinebench as an example though.


I'll look into it.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Belial*
> 
> what typically causes x101?
> 
> I passed 24 hours p95 max ram 28.1 with:
> [email protected]/2.05vrin
> 4.4ghz/1.3uncore
> 2666 11-14-14-28-1t loose 2nds and 3rds timings 1.75v
> +.15/+.15/+.15
> 
> I forgot to put on LLC and my RAM appears to have more headroom, so I'm testing:
> [email protected]/2v
> 4.4/1.3
> 2800 12-14-15-29-1t
> +.2/+.2/+.2
> 
> but i keep getting x101 at the 3rd hour. The thing is, I also got it at [email protected]/2.05v No llc 2800 12-14-15-28 so I dont think its cpu or uncore in and of itself unless the higher ram speed somehow messes with them.
> 
> I mean could be anything but if anyone had some ponters I1d appreciate it. I feel like I heard x101 is uncore or something.


Welcome back, Belial.

From my personal experience with my CPU, at that voltage I need higher Vrin to be stable. For 1.35v, 1.95v was more than enough. At 1.42v my chip is starting to hurt and I need 2.15v to achieve the stability I"m looking for. Not the results I was expecting, but I ran many tests and it shows an increase in stability when my Vrin went up. Even when my voltage went to 1.5v Vcore, nothing changed until Vrin was raised.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jrcbandit*
> 
> To overclock past 1.3 V vcore, is it pretty much a necessity to de-lid even with a custom water loop when hyper threading is enabled - I have a 360mm and 120 mm radiator for the CPU and a single GPU (290X)? I am not sure if something is wrong with my Raystorm (going to try remounting it), but at 1.3 V vcore I am already hitting 85-92 C with Prime95 (small FFT, 2nd iteration of blend), while Intel XTU is more around 65-74 C. My cooler does have some light scratches on the copper, but thermal paste (MX-4) should make that a non-issue.


I'm running 1.42v on 4670k, so no hyper-threading. I am getting under 80C on chess/x264. Gaming is even better. The boiling point for me is at 1.5v, that's when the CPU gets really hot even just doing chess/x264. And that's on Noctua d14. That's on air.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty Mac*
> 
> It took me a few reads thru his guide to understand it. Mainly because I really didn't understand my bios voltages. Now that I do, I can see where he is coming from. And with the help of many, especially Doug2507, I will be able to OC this complicated piece! If you have questions, ask. I have and I will still ask. So no need to cut on the guide. He does update it incase you haven't noticed. I appreciate ya Darkwizzie for writing it. @error-id10t, I'm my experience, XTU bench did NOT raise my voltages at all. In fact, it was spot on with what I had set in bios. My setting on override of course. I also ran it under adaptive too.. Really didn't change much at all. Definitely nothing to be concerned about.


Thanks bro.

Accidently running a synthetic on adaptive is not fatal if you realize what you've just done. But if you forget that fact and you leave your computer to let it stress, then that might cause issues. Don't forget, non-synthetics like x264 or chess do not raise the voltage much under adaptive.

I STILL have to test the stress tests to write more about them, lol.


----------



## RushiMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Which one(s)? 100W differences imply large throttling and/or idle vs. load loads.
> 
> I've included below few minor suggestions to the guide. Nothing major, just clarifications.


That is what I originally thought as well. I have to go through the settings, but all I can say is my UPS was reporting 200 watt loads, now it is almost 300 watts. That was by turning on all the Extreme modes, VRM frequency, etc. I will likely dial those items back from their highest settings after I am confident that I have 4.8 stable.


----------



## error-id10t

What do you usually have them, I'm not seeing any difference but then I don't have a UPS or multimeter.

I usually run both at Optimised and Frequency on Auto with power @ 130%. I just then changed them all to Extreme and Frequency to 450 with power @ 140% = no difference when I run XTU *bench*.


XTU CPU Core Voltage = 1.361v (same as HWinfo VID)
HWinfo Vcore shows 1.376v / 1.392v
XTU CPU Total TDP shows 169W. HWinfo Package Power shows 160W.


----------



## fleetfeather

Having a brutal time here with my new 4770k (batch# L315B632 is to be AVOIDED at all costs.)

Currently still throwing WHEA errors with 4.3ghz @ 1.3volts. Memory is 2x4gb 2133mhz Corsair Dom Plats _underclocked_ to 1600mhz with loose timings. Set Min and Max Cache Ratio's each to 4.1 as well. Mobo is a z87 Gryphon.

Again, the above settings are not stable according to Event Viewer.

Any advice for me? Seriously regretting selling off my 3570k + Sniper M3 at this point.


----------



## creos7

Frankly, I would not bother touching the DIGI+ stuff from its auto values. If you follow the guide up and first do the Core stuff, once stable then you do the Uncore/RingBus/CacheRatio stuff and get stable. Up that tot that point I haven't needed to touch DIGI+ (unless you are perhaps pushing REALLY hard on the previous two steps, as in 4.8+Ghz, etc).

I've found that the only time DIGI+ changes =may= potentially be useful is with trying to push DRAM to higher frequencies. Then you may want to change the DRAM current capacity and there was one other DRAM setting to "Extreme". But I didn't find the need to play with DIGI+ for the most important OC parts (core) or even uncore.

So I wouldn't bother.

In terms if being worried about power, here are two links, one tells you about stuff you can do to reduce power, but you balance that against the second link which tells you what NOT to touch in order not to interfere with performance. The two articles are in sync. Basically, anything with external stuff such as ePCI and SATA i wouldn't try to save energy on. The articles are not long. Good luck:

http://rog.asus.com/253612013/labels/rog-exclusive/maximus-vi-power-saving-power-tuning-guide/
http://rog.asus.com/253522013/labels/rog-exclusive/maximus-vi-extreme-performance-tuning-guide/


----------



## creos7

If anyone's interested in benchmarking. other than using XTU, you can also try this one.
The claim is it's a very accurate representation of real world performance gains of OCing/upgrades and there is supposedly 0 ASUS/ROG bias as it's based on independent open-source code.

http://rog.asus.com/241042013/overclocking/rog-realbench-free-app-download-now/

It may be fun to compare e-peens







. More importantly, Darkwizzie, I wonder if it would be enlightening to compare XTU/ROG Realbench scores for different OC levels across different CPUs on this thread -- it may be revealing if gains are also consistent across processors, or if processors that need more voltage to go higher say don't yield as much performance benefit (or v.v.)! May be an interesting thing to explore!


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Having a brutal time here with my new 4770k (batch# L315B632 is to be AVOIDED at all costs.)
> 
> Currently still throwing WHEA errors with 4.3ghz @ 1.3volts. Memory is 2x4gb 2133mhz Corsair Dom Plats _underclocked_ to 1600mhz with loose timings. Set Min and Max Cache Ratio's each to 4.1 as well. Mobo is a z87 Gryphon.
> 
> Again, the above settings are not stable according to Event Viewer.
> 
> Any advice for me? Seriously regretting selling off my 3570k + Sniper M3 at this point.


Surely I've messed stuff up, right? ^ This would make my CPU arguably a bottom 1% chip.

TBH, I just followed JJ's lead in his/newegg's Haswell OC'ing guide when he said to set Min and Max Cache Ratio to between 300mhz and 100mhz below core frequency. By the looks of the OP, that's quite a bit higher than needed...


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushiMP*
> 
> That is what I originally thought as well. I have to go through the settings, but all I can say is my UPS was reporting 200 watt loads, now it is almost 300 watts. That was by turning on all the Extreme modes, VRM frequency, etc. I will likely dial those items back from their highest settings after I am confident that I have 4.8 stable.


Hey Rush, my chart has you with a batch 311. I'm assuming that's a typo, but I want to make sure first.

Also, VID of 1.1 and Vcore of 1.375? I can't find a reading on that picture that says 1.375.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Surely I've messed stuff up, right? ^ This would make my CPU arguably a bottom 1% chip.
> 
> TBH, I just followed JJ's lead in his/newegg's Haswell OC'ing guide when he said to set Min and Max Cache Ratio to between 300mhz and 100mhz below core frequency. By the looks of the OP, that's quite a bit higher than needed...
> Here we're not that big on JJ's guide especially when it comes to Uncore. If you OC uncore you have to up the uncore voltage. Also, when we're trying to figure out the offending variable that causes instability, you can't overclock two things at one time. That's like overclocking GPU and CPU and ram at the same time and then not knowing which caused the instability. This is one of the reasons why I suggest setting uncore to stock when overclocking core.


First thing I would do is set cache ratio to stock manually. Make sure when you stress, cache is at x34/x35. If you still crash then we have to take a closer look.... at things like input voltage, stress test you picked, temps, etc.


----------



## creos7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Surely I've messed stuff up, right? ^ This would make my CPU arguably a bottom 1% chip.
> 
> TBH, I just followed JJ's lead in his/newegg's Haswell OC'ing guide when he said to set Min and Max Cache Ratio to between 300mhz and 100mhz below core frequency. By the looks of the OP, that's quite a bit higher than needed...


Exactly, JJ is cool but on this account is wrong (or too aggressive). Just follow Darkwizzie's guide. And, of course, be healthily irreverent so - DON"T take Darkwizzie's on his word, and test for yourself (if you can get your PC stable enough to run at Uncore that close to Core for benchrmarks) and see what the impact is. I happen to be lazy and believe Darkwizzie but you don't have to







. But also by the same token, don't blindly believe JJ. Also note that Darkwizzie provided concrete chart comparisons, at different levels and performance results whereas I didn't see that elsewhere... something to keep in mind!

I just happen to be lucky that I can run my Uncore at x45 but it really doesn't matter. I doubt it has ANY performance impact in real life scenarios, and in benchmark it'll be a tiny diff if I brought it down to say x40.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Hey Rush, my chart has you with a batch 311. I'm assuming that's a typo, but I want to make sure first.
> Also, VID of 1.1 and Vcore of 1.375? I can't find a reading on that picture that says 1.375.
> 
> First thing I would do is set cache ratio to stock manually. Make sure when you stress, cache is at x34/x35. If you still crash then we have to take a closer look.... at things like input voltage, stress test you picked, temps, etc.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *creos7*
> 
> Exactly, JJ is cool but on this account is wrong (or too aggressive). Just follow Darkwizzie's guide. And, of course, be healthily irreverent so - DON"T take Darkwizzie's on his word, and test for yourself (if you can get your PC stable enough to run at Uncore that close to Core for benchrmarks) and see what the impact is. I happen to be lazy and believe Darkwizzie but you don't have to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . But also by the same token, don't blindly believe JJ. Also note that Darkwizzie provided concrete chart comparisons, at different levels and performance results whereas I didn't see that elsewhere... something to keep in mind!
> 
> I just happen to be lucky that I can run my Uncore at x45 but it really doesn't matter. I doubt it has ANY performance impact in real life scenarios, and in benchmark it'll be a tiny diff if I brought it down to say x40.


Solid advice. I guess I fell into the trap of blindly following guides as if they were scripture (I'm going to 90% blame myself for this, but also give 10% blame to Sin for putting together a crazy-good 3570k + Gigabyte mobo guide hahah)

I type this up as I sit on 4.5 @ 1.29v with uncore back to 3.5 and 2x4gb DIMMs @ 1866. My particular 4770k really doesn't like high uncore values for sure, but I'll keep tinkering and reading


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *creos7*
> 
> Exactly, JJ is cool but on this account is wrong (or too aggressive). Just follow Darkwizzie's guide. And, of course, be healthily irreverent so - DON"T take Darkwizzie's on his word, and test for yourself (if you can get your PC stable enough to run at Uncore that close to Core for benchrmarks) and see what the impact is. I happen to be lazy and believe Darkwizzie but you don't have to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . But also by the same token, don't blindly believe JJ. Also note that Darkwizzie provided concrete chart comparisons, at different levels and performance results whereas I didn't see that elsewhere... something to keep in mind!
> 
> I just happen to be lucky that I can run my Uncore at x45 but it really doesn't matter. I doubt it has ANY performance impact in real life scenarios, and in benchmark it'll be a tiny diff if I brought it down to say x40.


And that's not to say, don't even OC your uncore. Sure thing, if you feel like it, go for it. But don't overclock both at the same time. Do the uncore after the core as I laid out in the guide. And yes, thank you for pointing that out. The people that keep saying a low uncore/cache 'bottlenecks' the CPU in some way also have a tendency to show no evidence.

I'm also going to upload this picture for the uncore stuff:



I'm going to work on the guide tonight. Got some things to hammer out...


----------



## fleetfeather

any word on whether your memory voltage has any impact? I'm running my Dominator Platinum's at 1600mhz, yet they're rated for 2133mhz @ 1.65v. Any reports of better temps or frequencies due to running DIMMs at 1.5v instead of 1.65v?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> any word on whether your memory voltage has any impact? I'm running my Dominator Platinum's at 1600mhz, yet they're rated for 2133mhz @ 1.65v. Any reports of better temps or frequencies due to running DIMMs at 1.5v instead of 1.65v?


I don't think temps matter that much for ram kits. Also, too low voltage can cause instability when you push those frequencies. I also am at 2133 @ 1.65v. I don't feel like going any higher in terms of voltages to up the speed.

We could test what happens if we set a 1.65v setting to 1.5v, see if it crashes.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I don't think temps matter that much for ram kits. Also, too low voltage can cause instability when you push those frequencies. I also am at 2133 @ 1.65v. I don't feel like going any higher in terms of voltages to up the speed.


sorry, I meant to ask if I would see any possible improvements in CPU temps or stable frequency by dropping my RAM voltage from 1.65 to 1.5







I'm clutching at straws trying to see what I can do with this chip haha.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> sorry, I meant to ask if I would see any possible improvements in CPU temps or stable frequency by dropping my RAM voltage from 1.65 to 1.5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm clutching at straws trying to see what I can do with this chip haha.


When I overclocked my ram, I saw no major difference in temps.

Uncore voltage can affect temps, but it's still relatively minor. The largest factor that you can control is which stress test you actually use. Use linpack and life will be a lot harder for you thermally. That far outshadows any small temp bump you get from abstaining from uncore OC/ram OC, etc.


----------



## RushiMP

I have three Haswell 4770K at the moment. All of them have been overclocked and submitted here. The latest one I posted is the 1.375v.


----------



## creos7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> When I overclocked my ram, I saw no major difference in temps.
> Uncore voltage can affect temps, but it's still relatively minor. The largest factor that you can control is which stress test you actually use. Use linpack and life will be a lot harder for you thermally. That far outshadows any small temp bump you get from abstaining from uncore OC/ram OC, etc.


Agreed on RAM, i noticed no temp diffs (personally) going from 1666 1.5 to 2133 1.6 (which is what my tridentX is rated at)/

However, I did see a good 5-7C increase in temps going from stock CacheRatio x35 to x45.

Something else quite interesting, going back to pure Core OCing (Uncore and RAM at stock). I read everywhere how Voltage really is the culprit for increased temps so I tried to keep mine as low as possible while trying to up Core multiplier. For sure it's great to keep it low to improve "wear-and-tear", ie increase the longevity of your CPU. However, in terms of temps I noticed that upping the Core WITHOUT TOUCHING THE VOLTAGE definitely spiked temps a lot! Conversely, changing the Voltage without touching the frequency didn't do much for me. And I always thought it was the opposite. I don't know if anyone else has noticed that but I definitely noticed jumps in temps going from 4.5 to 4.6 (keepin volts constant, was stable enough for a 30-min test) and similarly from 4.6 to 4.7, keeping volts constant.

Something to bear in mind. Still low voltage is better for longevity and for sure has SOME temp impact but not as much as people think (or I thought). For my CPU it's mutlipliers (mostly core and somewhat uncore).


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *creos7*
> 
> Agreed on RAM, i noticed no temp diffs (personally) going from 1666 1.5 to 2133 1.6 (which is what my tridentX is rated at)/
> 
> However, I did see a good 5-7C increase in temps going from stock CacheRatio x35 to x45.
> 
> Something else quite interesting, going back to pure Core OCing (Uncore and RAM at stock). I read everywhere how Voltage really is the culprit for increased temps so I tried to keep mine as low as possible while trying to up Core multiplier. For sure it's great to keep it low to improve "wear-and-tear", ie increase the longevity of your CPU. However, in terms of temps I noticed that upping the Core WITHOUT TOUCHING THE VOLTAGE definitely spiked temps a lot! Conversely, changing the Voltage without touching the frequency didn't do much for me. And I always thought it was the opposite. I don't know if anyone else has noticed that but I definitely noticed jumps in temps going from 4.5 to 4.6 (keepin volts constant, was stable enough for a 30-min test) and similarly from 4.6 to 4.7, keeping volts constant.
> 
> Something to bear in mind. Still low voltage is better for longevity and for sure has SOME temp impact but not as much as people thing. For my CPU it's mutlipliers (mostly core and somewhat uncore).


Really? My experience, voltage still has a larger impact than multiplier. Multiplier has an effect for sure but IIRC I got larger impact from voltage. This is from over two months ago though so my memory is fuzzy.

A 5-7C isn't that large. Consider Linpack vs x264. We're talking like, 30C, 40C difference? Pretty ridiculous. I don't use Linpack, but for the purposes of testing stress test, I'll revert to 42/42.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> When I overclocked my ram, I saw no major difference in temps.
> Uncore voltage can affect temps, but it's still relatively minor. The largest factor that you can control is which stress test you actually use. Use linpack and life will be a lot harder for you thermally. That far outshadows any small temp bump you get from abstaining from uncore OC/ram OC, etc.


Ahh yeah, fair enough. I've just been using aida64 to stress; HWM is showing I'm hitting 90C on my hottest core, whereas aida64's own temp monitor is showing I'm hitting 86C. I'm on 1.28 VID (1.30 vcore) and cooling with a h100i in push-pull. Early impressions I've gotten so far:

4.5 stable simply isn't possible on my chip.
Higher than stock uncore might not be possible (I haven't tried 3.6 or 3.7 yet, but I know 3.8< doesn't boot).
Higher than 1600mhz RAM isn't possible @ 4.2ghz< core

Raising Cache voltage simply isn't feasible - I'm already hitting 90C as mentioned above - so it looks like my only option is to try drop Vcore down...


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Ahh yeah, fair enough. I've just been using aida64 to stress; HWM is showing I'm hitting 90C on my hottest core, whereas aida64's own temp monitor is showing I'm hitting 86C. I'm on 1.28 VID (1.30 vcore) and cooling with a h100i in push-pull. Early impressions I've gotten so far:
> 
> 4.5 stable simply isn't possible on my chip.
> Higher than stock uncore might not be possible (I haven't tried 3.6 or 3.7 yet, but I know 3.8< doesn't boot).
> Higher than 1600mhz RAM isn't possible @ 4.2ghz< core
> 
> Raising Cache voltage simply isn't feasible - I'm already hitting 90C as mentioned above - so it looks like my only option is to try drop Vcore down...


Which Aida option are you running? I do not use Aida but the general setting shouldn't be too hot. But it has like a FPU setting or something that becomes really hot.

I'm running 1.42v on air...

Some people are now saying *some* temp variance exists between CPUs. But I have no way to scientifically testing this short of buying CPUs.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Which Aida option are you running? I do not use Aida but the general setting shouldn't be too hot. But it has like a FPU setting or something that becomes really hot.
> 
> I'm running 1.42v on air...
> Some people are now saying *some* temp variance exists between CPUs. But I have no way to scientifically testing this short of buying CPUs.


Yeah I was running Stress CPU, Stress FPU and Stress Cache. I wasn't sure if it was applicable to Stress Sys Memory too, so I left it off along with local disks and GPUs.

What high-end cooler are you using personally? And are you pushing 1.42v delidded?

E: i checked you sig rig - D14


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Yeah I was running Stress CPU, Stress FPU and Stress Cache. I wasn't sure if it was applicable to Stress Sys Memory too, so I left it off along with local disks and GPUs.
> 
> What high-end cooler are you using personally? And are you pushing 1.42v delidded?
> 
> E: i checked you sig rig - D14


I did not delid. 1.42v, 80C peak @ x264/chess.

2.15v VCCIN, 1.42v Vcore adaptive, 1.25v Vring

x46/42

1.65v Ram Voltage, 2133 10-11-10. Or was it 11-10-11? I think 10-11-10, lol.

Temps are just dandy here.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I did not delid. 1.42v, 80C peak @ x264/chess.
> 2.15v VCCIN, 1.42v Vcore adaptive, 1.25v Vring
> x46/42
> 1.65v Ram Voltage, 2133 10-11-10. Or was it 11-10-11? I think 10-11-10, lol.
> 
> Temps are just dandy here.


Very interesting. I'll go check what VCCIN and Vring are called in the Asus TUF UEFI and try playing around then. Is Chess a free stress test / is there a trial for it?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Very interesting. I'll go check what VCCIN and Vring are called in the Asus TUF UEFI and try playing around then. Is Chess a free stress test / is there a trial for it?


It has already been mentioned in the guide. I even made a complimentary guide on it.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C24d19STW0w

Arena 3.0 GUI (free) stockfish 4 (also free). Download links in the video description. For chess I recommend running it at night when you're sleeping. It is the least stressful stresss test out of the bunch, heat is at or slightly below x264.

If you cannot survive the heat/stress of Stockfish overnight, then during intense sessions of gaming, things can go south.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> It has already been mentioned in the guide. I even made a complimentary guide on it.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C24d19STW0w
> 
> Arena 3.0 GUI (free) stockfish 4 (also free). Download links in the video description. For chess I recommend running it at night when you're sleeping. It is the least stressful stresss test out of the bunch, heat is at or slightly below x264.
> 
> If you cannot survive the heat/stress of Stockfish overnight, then during intense sessions of gaming, things can go south.


sorry, I hadn't read far enough into the guide yet. thanks for the assist.

bad news; 4.4ghz @ 1.296 Vcore crashed on the second x264 loop. Again, still only @ 1600mhz ram with loose timings.


----------



## Cyro999

What do you mean by crashed? Encoder crash? Bluescreen? Which error code? etc

And for readability: If you're using anything other than 34x uncore (manually set) @1.2 ring, state it in post, and always state VRIN IMO


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> sorry, I hadn't read far enough into the guide yet. thanks for the assist.
> 
> bad news; 4.4ghz @ 1.296 Vcore crashed on the second x264 loop. Again, still only @ 1600mhz ram with loose timings.


Saying your PC crashed is like telling a mechanic "something is wrong with my car" - except in this situation, we're not able to actually look at your PC....If you got a BSOD, get the error code, as it will tell you what needs to be changed....If you missed the error code, no worries, BlueScreenViewer can help you get it.


----------



## Menphisto

So uncore 1.17v ,1.175 and 1.18 wasnt stable but 1.18 5h so next i will try 1.185...i think it should work...if it crashes again i try 1,19 and if that crash i stay @ 1,2


----------



## Cyro999

If 1.18 crashes in 5h, i'd go straight to 1.19. There's not a magical barrier where fails no longer happen ever - they'll just get less and less frequent as long as you're close-ish to stability, if 1.18 can fail in 5 hours then 1.185 will probably fail every day that you test it, 1.19 maybe too


----------



## fleetfeather

haha, sorry guys - getting sleepy and thus getting sloppy









---
It was a STOP error during the x264 run. Attached below you can see I've been dealing with _mostly_ the same error all day. The newest dump file is the one I referenced above (the 4.4ghz @ 1.28VID / 1.30Vcore run). Below that new dump file you'll see some attempts to get other frequencies stable @ various voltages, ram timings etc.



Spoiler: Screengrab







This x264 run was done at:

Frequency: 4.4
Uncore: 3.5
Vring: Auto (UEFI suggests it's hovering around 1.14v, but that's at the UEFI so I'm guessing it's higher once I load the CPU)
VRIN/VCCIN: Auto (says 1.78v at the UEFI, but as above...^).

I'm assuming the VRIN/VCCIN value I pulled is correct - it's the highest value I can see listed in the voltages area of the UEFI (the lables in the Asus TUF UEFI aren't completely consistent with the ROG UEFI lables).
Let me know if you'd like any more info and if you would prefer me to make a thread elsewhere as to keep this thread cleaner


----------



## Cyro999

^You're getting tons of 124's.. Manually set uncore to 34x, not 35x, manually set vring to 1.2 and then manually set vrin to 1.85 or 1.9 with a high level of LLC


----------



## Menphisto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> If 1.18 crashes in 5h, i'd go straight to 1.19. There's not a magical barrier where fails no longer happen ever - they'll just get less and less frequent as long as you're close-ish to stability, if 1.18 can fail in 5 hours then 1.185 will probably fail every day that you test it, 1.19 maybe too


i know what you mean ,but my mobo apply the Unicode voltage in steps...so 1,18 means prime can pull maximum 1,2v avg. 1,192v with 1,185v maximum 1,208v avg 1,2v (all voltages under prime in daily usw @ the set voltage


----------



## Ganaboy2k10

Username - Gana
CPU/MOBO - i5 4670k (Malay)/Asrock Z87 Killer
CPU Multipler - 43
Cache Multiplier - Auto(so 43)
VCore - 1.23(Adaptive with 0.030)
VRing - +0.001(offset)(My mobo matches the Vring == Vcore mostly)(I have to set manually if i dont choose adaptive for VRing).
Vinput - 1.9000v
Max temp - 72c(Cooler master hyper 212x)
Stress - Intel burn test/3dmark.
Power supply - VX550w
GPU - R9 280x

This is the safest overclock i found for this.
I can boot to windows until 4.6, but i could not stabilize the CPU at 44 with 1.3v.
I tried to gain extra headroom using cache mult at 34 but it didnt help.
I am afraid to go over 1.3v, since i have also oced GPU to 1100/1600

I have the standard Corsair ram at 1333mhz at 1.5v.(Does changing ram to a better quality, help with OC?)

Regards,
Gana


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menphisto*
> 
> i know what you mean ,but my mobo apply the Unicode voltage in steps...so 1,18 means prime can pull maximum 1,2v avg. 1,192v with 1,185v maximum 1,208v avg 1,2v (all voltages under prime in daily usw @ the set voltage


No it doesn't, it's just read that way in software, which is an imprecise and inaccurate reading








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ganaboy2k10*
> 
> Username - Gana
> CPU/MOBO - i5 4670k (Malay)/Asrock Z87 Killer
> CPU Multipler - 43
> Cache Multiplier - Auto(so 43)
> VCore - 1.23(Adaptive with 0.030)
> VRing - +0.001(offset)(My mobo matches the Vring == Vcore mostly)(I have to set manually if i dont choose adaptive for VRing).
> Vinput - 1.9000v
> Max temp - 72c(Cooler master hyper 212x)
> Stress - Intel burn test/3dmark.
> Power supply - VX550w
> GPU - R9 280x
> 
> This is the safest overclock i found for this.
> I can boot to windows until 4.6, but i could not stabilize the CPU at 44 with 1.3v.
> I tried to gain extra headroom using cache mult at 34 but it didnt help.
> I am afraid to go over 1.3v, since i have also oced GPU to 1100/1600
> 
> I have the standard Corsair ram at 1333mhz at 1.5v.(Does changing ram to a better quality, help with OC?)
> 
> Regards,
> Gana


^I'd suggest set uncore to 34x, manual ring to 1.2 just to be safe, and keep crashes clear. Put VRIN LLC on near-max level, and also try increasing it, etc at 1.25vcore, use 1.85vrin, at 1.3vcore, use 1.92vrin or something like that etc. You could try using x264 to stress, see what happens there. Linpack (IBT) without avx isn't a great stability test, and with AVX is very hot and punishing on some areas of OC but not others.

Don't use adaptive volts til you're 100% stable, IMO.

And most important thing: Bluescreen codes? Even with them, you're looking for needles in haystack for Haswell stability sometimes, without them.. there's not much to say.

Faster RAM makes OC harder, not easier. Better performance (especially like 2133-2666 at nice tight timings vs 1333 at like c8/c9..) in some cpu bound stuff, though


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> ^You're getting tons of 124's.. Manually set uncore to 34x, not 35x, manually set vring to 1.2 and then manually set vrin to 1.85 or 1.9 with a high level of LLC


34x still needed for 4770k, yeah? I'll try setting vring and vrin to those values and report back. Not sure where to set LLC on this mobo, ill find it though


----------



## Cyro999

Yea it's confusing if 4570k etc has different uncore by default.. 35x is the value on my 4770k that turbo's, 34x does not


----------



## fleetfeather

SVID Control: Auto, Enabled, Disabled?


----------



## Belial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jrcbandit*
> 
> To overclock past 1.3 V vcore, is it pretty much a necessity to de-lid even with a custom water loop when hyper threading is enabled - I have a 360mm and 120 mm radiator for the CPU and a single GPU (290X)? I am not sure if something is wrong with my Raystorm (going to try remounting it), but at 1.3 V vcore I am already hitting 85-92 C with Prime95 (small FFT, 2nd iteration of blend), while Intel XTU is more around 65-74 C. My cooler does have some light scratches on the copper, but thermal paste (MX-4) should make that a non-issue.


I stay around 60C after delid, CLU, h110 with 4x 140mm fans blasting (and 6 other fans in a basically open bench setting). It also helps to have 10C weather because I insulated my computer room _from_ my house. In normal ~22C/70F room temp, I hit about 85C max though in p95 28.1.

Did you not delid? It's unclear if you are saying you delidded or not. You need to delid. A raystorm is at ~90C on 1.3v is something very wrong.
Quote:


> but thermal paste (MX-4) should make that a non-issue.


And I found your 'very wrong'









Like, you paid $200 for a top of the line, modern cooling system. You pay ~$400 for a top of the line, bleeding edge new CPU. And then you pay... $2 for a 4 year old, crappy thermal paste









Get some CLU man, $12 on sidewinder. It'll easily account for a 15C drop over MX-4, which is just an awful thermal paste. You'll probably see more like 20-25C if you delidded, ~15c if just IHS. It's $12, and the best value you'll find in cooling anywhere. It just boggles my mind people spend so much on their system and completely neglect their thermal paste.

And no, there's very little difference in modern thermal pastes. But MX-4 is not modern anymore, you don't use DDR2 in a modern build either. And MX-4 was always mediocre. There's very little difference in modern pastes like PK-3, Masscool, Gelid, Hegrease, but MX-4 is crap. And CLU is an extreme TIM, not your average ceramique.

I mean the very least you could spend $9 on hegrease (best ceramique), or $3 for PK-3 or Masscool for 1.5g (enough to last a lifetime if used properly).


----------



## Menphisto

I try 1,185v uncore and if that crash...1,19v....because i m fully stable @ 1,2 ...and this is way mre than needed for daily use...i also thing that prime 28.1 is zur hardest test for uncore


----------



## Ganaboy2k10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> No it doesn't, it's just read that way in software, which is an imprecise and inaccurate reading
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^I'd suggest set uncore to 34x, manual ring to 1.2 just to be safe, and keep crashes clear. Put VRIN LLC on near-max level, and also try increasing it, etc at 1.25vcore, use 1.85vrin, at 1.3vcore, use 1.92vrin or something like that etc. You could try using x264 to stress, see what happens there. Linpack (IBT) without avx isn't a great stability test, and with AVX is very hot and punishing on some areas of OC but not others.
> 
> Don't use adaptive volts til you're 100% stable, IMO.
> 
> And most important thing: Bluescreen codes? Even with them, you're looking for needles in haystack for Haswell stability sometimes, without them.. there's not much to say.
> 
> Faster RAM makes OC harder, not easier. Better performance (especially like 2133-2666 at nice tight timings vs 1333 at like c8/c9..) in some cpu bound stuff, though


My motherboard has Vin(fixed) - 1.9v by default(will lowering it make oc better?)

I only test at fixed voltage mode, then when it is stable, i change to adaptive mode and test again to make sure the voltages are fine.

Setting Cache Ratio to 34 and VRing to 1.2 gave the following results

CPU - 44 with 1.27
I can probably go 45 with a little more voltage.I think i tested with 34x uncore before, i think setting the VRing volts manually made the difference.

Regards,
Gana


----------



## fleetfeather

Welp...

Frequency: 44
Uncore: 34
Vring: 1.2
Vrin: 1.9

124 STOP Error during x264 (first run of the second pass).


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Yea it's confusing if 4570k etc has different uncore by default.. 35x is the value on my 4770k that turbo's, 34x does not


Been playing with this today instead of playing BF4 (I'm one of those with few to no problems thankfully).

Anyhow, this has my interest atm - if I set Cache on Auto everything then it will stay at x39 Multi and 1.17v. It will not show x34 or x35 or Turbo. If I want that, then in theory I'm under-clocking it based just on that fact alone. When I do put it down to x35 manually and still leave volts to Auto it now shows 1.07v and the Multi will not change; sticks to x35, there is no turbo etc. Further, if I leave the x35 Multi but change the volts manually to say 1.2v, that's not what is shown, it's still @ 1.07v according to HWInfo.


----------



## Belial

Quote:


> Welcome back, Belial.
> From my personal experience with my CPU, at that voltage I need higher Vrin to be stable. For 1.35v, 1.95v was more than enough. At 1.42v my chip is starting to hurt and I need 2.15v to achieve the stability I"m looking for. Not the results I was expecting, but I ran many tests and it shows an increase in stability when my Vrin went up. Even when my voltage went to 1.5v Vcore, nothing changed until Vrin was raised.


Wow that's interesting, all the guides and stuff say .4-.5 delta. I thought I was crazy when I went for .6 delta, I knew it helped stability but it seemed like so far from the normally recommended .4 delta it didn't cross my mind to push it further.

I understand a few haswells have died from high VRIN? I want to avoid that, I believe they only occurred to stupid people who ramped up 2.6VRIN but that doesn't mean that something like 2.3vrin or even 2.15 isn't dangerous.

I mean like I said, my CPU passed 24 hours, then I tried higher ram speed and I got x101 so I didn't think it would be cpu vrin or vcore or anything like that. Does taht mean I passed p95 with an unstable chip, or that ram speed affects cpu overclock?


----------



## Belial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Having a brutal time here with my new 4770k (batch# L315B632 is to be AVOIDED at all costs.)
> 
> Currently still throwing WHEA errors with 4.3ghz @ 1.3volts. Memory is 2x4gb 2133mhz Corsair Dom Plats _underclocked_ to 1600mhz with loose timings. Set Min and Max Cache Ratio's each to 4.1 as well. Mobo is a z87 Gryphon.
> 
> Again, the above settings are not stable according to Event Viewer.
> 
> Any advice for me? Seriously regretting selling off my 3570k + Sniper M3 at this point.


haswell is way better clock for clock, and if you are smart and buy the right ram for the same price as regular ram, like these gskill hynix cfr for $56 after coupon: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231666 that are easily capable of 3ghz+, the increased IMC and RAM speeds will way more than make up for any loss. Haswell's IMC is _insane_ - you're talking going from ~2200mhz IMC on Ivy to ~3ghz IMC on average on Haswell. That's literally twice as large a difference than going from DDR3 to DDR4 (1600 to 2133).

Haswell's also got AVX2, and surely you bought haswell because of the huge gains and promises in AVX2 right? I mean haswell kicks butt when it comes to that, delivered as promised. The bclk straps, uncore and voltage customization also gives way more options than ivy and sandy. I went from 5ghz ivy to 4.6ghz Haswell and my haswell system is SIGNIFICANTLY faster than my ivy using the exact same ram, using even faster RAM and I get a good noticeable number of points extra. I mean on cinbench I went up more than half a point, despite getting a crappy haswell from a golden ivy.

You also need to delid and have water (at least high end closed loop, like 240mm rad) though. High end chip = high end cooling. People trying to get by with hyper 212s is lol.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Belial*
> 
> haswell is way better clock for clock, and if you are smart and buy the right ram for the same price as regular ram, like these gskill hynix cfr for $56 after coupon: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231666 that are easily capable of 3ghz+, the increased IMC and RAM speeds will way more than make up for any loss. Haswell's IMC is _insane_ - you're talking going from ~2200mhz IMC on Ivy to ~3ghz IMC on average on Haswell. That's literally twice as large a difference than going from DDR3 to DDR4 (1600 to 2133).
> 
> Haswell's also got AVX2, and surely you bought haswell because of the huge gains and promises in AVX2 right? I mean haswell kicks butt when it comes to that, delivered as promised. The bclk straps, uncore and voltage customization also gives way more options than ivy and sandy. I went from 5ghz ivy to 4.6ghz Haswell and my haswell system is SIGNIFICANTLY faster than my ivy using the exact same ram, using even faster RAM and I get a good noticeable number of points extra. I mean on cinbench I went up more than half a point, despite getting a crappy haswell from a golden ivy.
> 
> You also need to delid and have water (at least high end closed loop, like 240mm rad) though. High end chip = high end cooling. People trying to get by with hyper 212s is lol.


I fully understand and appreciate the value of haswell, I'm simply coming from a above-average IB chip to a far, far below average haswell chip


----------



## jrcbandit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Belial*
> 
> I stay around 60C after delid, CLU, h110 with 4x 140mm fans blasting (and 6 other fans in a basically open bench setting). It also helps to have 10C weather because I insulated my computer room _from_ my house. In normal ~22C/70F room temp, I hit about 85C max though in p95 28.1.
> 
> Did you not delid? It's unclear if you are saying you delidded or not. You need to delid. A raystorm is at ~90C on 1.3v is something very wrong.
> And I found your 'very wrong'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like, you paid $200 for a top of the line, modern cooling system. You pay ~$400 for a top of the line, bleeding edge new CPU. And then you pay... $2 for a 4 year old, crappy thermal paste


I haven't delided yet, was contemplating it (at least the 90 C was with the processor non-delided...) Thanks for the advice on thermal paste. I did get the MX-4 like 2-3 years ago and I haven't looked into any alternatives/newer tech when I upgraded to water cooling this past year.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Belial*
> 
> Wow that's interesting, all the guides and stuff say .4-.5 delta. I thought I was crazy when I went for .6 delta, I knew it helped stability but it seemed like so far from the normally recommended .4 delta it didn't cross my mind to push it further.
> 
> I understand a few haswells have died from high VRIN? I want to avoid that, I believe they only occurred to stupid people who ramped up 2.6VRIN but that doesn't mean that something like 2.3vrin or even 2.15 isn't dangerous.
> 
> I mean like I said, my CPU passed 24 hours, then I tried higher ram speed and I got x101 so I didn't think it would be cpu vrin or vcore or anything like that. Does taht mean I passed p95 with an unstable chip, or that ram speed affects cpu overclock?


0.4 is MINIMUM delta. From what i've seen you might just need like a multiplier or curve, like for every X vcore you have, you need to add an increasing amount of VRIN. It's not really well understood, but got a 101 quite quickly setting ~1.75 vrin on 1.27vcore OC (that's been my 24/7.. passing all of my tests np as well as all usage, encoding etc) and it seems to demand more quite quickly with higher vcores etc

RAM.. RAM is troubling at best. To be honest i'd set it down, same as uncore, til you're at the core multi you want. You're satisfied with 4.6ghz core and sure that you can't use higher with uncore and RAM down? I had major problems with some multipliers or even toggling HT on causing massive instability that turned out was just down to IMC freaking out with core high or HT on - trying to lower volts or test VRIN for your core multi while you have uncore up and a wild RAM multi and also sa, dio, aio is tricky, at best, considering how hard it can be to narrow stuff down for stability even when you do things 1 at a time instead of all-in mindset. IMO, you should go back and list the type of crashes you get etc. You used to be pushing 4.8ghz on 1.45vcore, it's possible you could still even do that but just had bad settings especially around VRIN, if you were getting 101's


----------



## Belial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Belial*
> 
> haswell is way better clock for clock, and if you are smart and buy the right ram for the same price as regular ram, like these gskill hynix cfr for $56 after coupon: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231666 that are easily capable of 3ghz+, the increased IMC and RAM speeds will way more than make up for any loss. Haswell's IMC is _insane_ - you're talking going from ~2200mhz IMC on Ivy to ~3ghz IMC on average on Haswell. That's literally twice as large a difference than going from DDR3 to DDR4 (1600 to 2133).
> 
> Haswell's also got AVX2, and surely you bought haswell because of the huge gains and promises in AVX2 right? I mean haswell kicks butt when it comes to that, delivered as promised. The bclk straps, uncore and voltage customization also gives way more options than ivy and sandy. I went from 5ghz ivy to 4.6ghz Haswell and my haswell system is SIGNIFICANTLY faster than my ivy using the exact same ram, using even faster RAM and I get a good noticeable number of points extra. I mean on cinbench I went up more than half a point, despite getting a crappy haswell from a golden ivy.
> 
> You also need to delid and have water (at least high end closed loop, like 240mm rad) though. High end chip = high end cooling. People trying to get by with hyper 212s is lol.
> 
> 
> 
> I fully understand and appreciate the value of haswell, I'm simply coming from a above-average IB chip to a far, far below average haswell chip
Click to expand...

So am I but I've been absolutely loving haswell. The things you can do with a decent kit of RAM are just insane. I'm getting copy speeds _above 35,000mb/s for 24/7 usage_. I hit 3.2ghz on my first try for a quick validation. It's insane. I dont know what RAM IC your dom plats are, sounds like sammies or microns unfortunately, but with some hynix or hyk0s....
Quote:


> I haven't delided yet, was contemplating it (at least the 90 C was with the processor non-delided...) Thanks for the advice on thermal paste. I did get the MX-4 like 2-3 years ago and I haven't looked into any alternatives/newer tech when I upgraded to water cooling this past year.


Delid, get CLU. Pretty straightforward. Massive difference. Check out delid club. Here's a video of me delidding, I've delidded a ton.

I still maintain the claim that not a single person has messed up delidding when they did it properly. There are about a half dozen people who messed it up, most just resulted in only running single channel instead of dual channel (imo worth a 30C temp drop), who all used the wrong type of razor blade (ie they used a knife or utility blade).

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZbqzGH9Uwbs


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Belial*
> 
> So am I but I've been absolutely loving haswell. The things you can do with a decent kit of RAM are just insane. I'm getting copy speeds _above 35,000mb/s for 24/7 usage_. I hit 3.2ghz on my first try for a quick validation. It's insane. I dont know what RAM IC your dom plats are, sounds like sammies or microns unfortunately, but with some hynix or hyk0s....
> Delid, get CLU. Pretty straightforward. Massive difference. Check out delid club. Here's a video of me delidding, I've delidded a ton.
> 
> I still maintain the claim that not a single person has messed up delidding when they did it properly. There are about a half dozen people who messed it up, most just resulted in only running single channel instead of dual channel (imo worth a 30C temp drop), who all used the wrong type of razor blade (ie they used a knife or utility blade).
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZbqzGH9Uwbs


What voltages are you pushing for your chip?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> It's insane. I dont know what RAM IC your dom plats are, sounds like sammies or microns unfortunately, but with some hynix or hyk0s....


I've got h0-yk0's (not sure if that's the kit you mean, low volt sammy's) but they don't seem to like anything over [email protected]~1.5v at all


----------



## szeged

got bored, heres my every day 24/7 use clocks for one of my 4770k's



temps are crazy atm since my ambients are higher than normal, window is cracked and hot ass florida air is coming in


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> got bored, heres my every day 24/7 use clocks for one of my 4770k's
> 
> 
> 
> temps are crazy atm since my ambients are higher than normal, window is cracked and hot ass florida air is coming in


Nup, just nup.


----------



## Menphisto

A progam to show uncore voltage? (Not Hwinfo)


----------



## Cyro999

Uncore voltage will be what you set in bios, otherwise hwinfo shows it for me i think. ~0.02 will get added to it just like vcore i believe, and software is not entirely accurate


----------



## Menphisto

I Set 1.185 and BIOS say 1.192 and Hwinfo also 1.192


----------



## szeged

ran cinebench for the first time, idk what a good score is or not lol im a gpu man


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> ran cinebench for the first time, idk what a good score is or not lol im a gpu man


You have to run it in realtime priority, and also you have bad RAM









My 4.6ghz is as fast as your 4.8 if you test normal prio with background programs open and 1600c9 ram


----------



## szeged

yeah i got this ram for $20 local lol, already got some gskill trident X 2400mhz cas 10 on its way here lol.

how can i run it in realtime priority? like i said this is my first time using it


----------



## Cyro999

You can increase priority of stuff in task manager

Also guys apparently machine check exception is 9c, i just got one.

Before that, a hiccup and audio hang (brrrrrr sound, yknow?) with an encoder crash immediately afterwards, which was interesting


----------



## Doug2507

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> yeah i got this ram for $20 local lol, already got some gskill trident X 2400mhz cas 10 on its way here lol.
> 
> how can i run it in realtime priority? like i said this is my first time using it


If that's the 2x8gb kit drop it to 1T for a nice easy bump.


----------



## Cyro999

Seems that 101 is caused by wrong IO volts, as well as VRIN. I saw some screenshots that i'd taken before, and some stuff just didn't add up.

This is >EXTREMELY< confusing, because on gigabyte boards, you appear to have no way whatsoever to see what your IO volts are, you can only set offsets to them, but they change based on your RAM speeds and such, i hear.

I'm encoding now, will edit with results

edit: Failed after 12 min, 101. I don't believe though it's down to VRIN or vcore

I have a 20 minute pass right here, @1.95 vrin, 1.345vcore, +0.1 sa and dio.

Another 8 minute pass, at 1.88vrin, 1.32!! vcore. All in my screenshots folders.

So if i'm chain crashing in a time ranging from 8 seconds to ~2-5 minutes, i refuse to blame my not-higher-than-2.05-vrin-or-over-1.36-vcore


----------



## fleetfeather

Meh...

42 multiplier
34 uncore
1.28 vid / 1.29vcore
1.2 vring
1.9 vrin
1600mhz 11-12-12-30 1.65v (2133mhz Dom Plat 2x4gb)

Still getting BSOD Code 124 in x264 stress. GG WP.


----------



## error-id10t

I've just popped my cherry, got my first ever 101 BSOD.

Cinebench15 @ x46 and cache @ x39 gives me 940. It's too late to start playing around with this for tonight anymore but earlier when I changed uncore from x42 down to x35 there was a 1.4% difference (drop, so 0.2% per multi). So in theory, if I raise cache to x44 I should see 950.


----------



## Doug2507

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Meh...
> 
> 42 multiplier
> 34 uncore
> 1.28 vid / 1.29vcore
> 1.2 vring
> 1.9 vrin
> 1600mhz 11-12-12-30 1.65v (2133mhz Dom Plat 2x4gb)
> 
> Still getting BSOD Code 124 in x264 stress. GG WP.


Try dropping vring down to 1.15v and see if that makes any difference.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> So in theory, if I raise cache to x44 I should see 950.


I got 952 @46/44.

I also got 948 at 46/40, though.

That was with sammy low volt RAM at like ~2400c11 though. I got tighter timings since


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug2507*
> 
> Try dropping vring down to 1.15v and see if that makes any difference.


Thanks for the tip







vring @ 1.15v caused a crash at desktop unfortunately


----------



## Doug2507

I found the same, uncore made a marginal difference but a difference none the less. Good when trying to eek out that little bit extra.

Have you run it with those timings then tight? Hadn't got round to doing ram so ran mine near enough stock. If tightening things up makes a difference then i'll be all over it like a rash trying to break 210 single!


----------



## Doug2507

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Thanks for the tip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vring @ 1.15v caused a crash at desktop unfortunately


Wow, didn't expect that for x34! Gather [email protected] has been no problem for lower core multi's? If that's the case then i would think it's either vrin/vcore (or both) that need a kick up the backside!

x264's normally pretty good at letting you know if you're going in the right direction (or past it) with each adjustment. You could try leaving core as is, test vrin in .005v increments up to around 2.0v. keep an eye on x264 and check progress each adjustment makes, you may end up going backwards at some point! If still not stable drop vrin back to 1.9v, increase core by .005v then repeat.







That way you'll test every core/vrin combination within .005v up to whatever maximum you decide on.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Meh...
> 
> 42 multiplier
> 34 uncore
> 1.28 vid / 1.29vcore
> 1.2 vring
> 1.9 vrin
> 1600mhz 11-12-12-30 1.65v (2133mhz Dom Plat 2x4gb)
> 
> Still getting BSOD Code 124 in x264 stress. GG WP.


What board do you have? Try

42x multi
35x uncore
1.28VID
1.15 VRING
1.8 VRIN
1.65v XMP.

That's a basic profile. Some boards force cache multi to x40 when loading. Also, someone had suggested earlier that very high voltages may be disliked by the processor.


----------



## Doug2507

Should of asked if it was a 4670 or 4770.

profile>scroll down to your signature>edit> signature>show off stuff in your signature and select your rig from the drop down menu.


----------



## fredgagne79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> What board do you have? Try
> 
> 42x multi
> 35x uncore
> 1.28VID
> 1.15 VRING
> 1.8 VRIN
> 1.65v XMP.
> 
> That's a basic profile. Some boards force cache multi to x40 when loading. Also, someone had suggested earlier that very high voltages may be disliked by the processor.


I start getting kernel error in event viewer at higher voltage too... that's annoying... I can't go past 4.3ghz without having Windows 8 Hybrid boot issue in event viewer


----------



## jameyscott

Has anyone experienced a "break in?" My 4.7ghz used to be just fine with 1.325vcore ans 1.95vrin. Now I'm stable at 1.34vcore. :/

Oh, and doug... I won't be sending you a 4.9ghz validation because it won't even boot even with up to 1.45vcore.


----------



## Doug2507

Ah well, i guess that's the 'hitting the wall' kicking in! Still a v.nice OC though dude!


----------



## Menphisto

Can a chip be a good core overclocker but a Bad uncore overclocker?


----------



## Cyro999

It's hard to define what a "bad" uncore overclocker is. ~1.15-1.2 ring for 40x isn't too out of place and you often have to fight hard for the higher multi's if you can even get them at all. I wouldn't worry about it, considering the gains are measured in fractions of a percent from 0.5ghz gained on uncore on a bench like cinebench - if you're that bothered about performance, overvolting your RAM to drop cas latency by 1 is a bigger deal on many cpu benches.


----------



## Menphisto

Because i dont know what i should run 42x [email protected],2v or go with 40x and test with 1,1v or 1,15v....


----------



## Doug2507

Deja vu.









If x42 is stable with 1.2v then just run with that.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menphisto*
> 
> Because i dont know what i should run 42x [email protected],2v or go with 40x and test with 1,1v or 1,15v....


Depending on what you have the Core multi at, you would be safe with uncore at 40x @ 1.233v


----------



## Belial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Belial*
> 
> So am I but I've been absolutely loving haswell. The things you can do with a decent kit of RAM are just insane. I'm getting copy speeds _above 35,000mb/s for 24/7 usage_. I hit 3.2ghz on my first try for a quick validation. It's insane. I dont know what RAM IC your dom plats are, sounds like sammies or microns unfortunately, but with some hynix or hyk0s....
> Delid, get CLU. Pretty straightforward. Massive difference. Check out delid club. Here's a video of me delidding, I've delidded a ton.
> 
> I still maintain the claim that not a single person has messed up delidding when they did it properly. There are about a half dozen people who messed it up, most just resulted in only running single channel instead of dual channel (imo worth a 30C temp drop), who all used the wrong type of razor blade (ie they used a knife or utility blade).
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZbqzGH9Uwbs
> 
> 
> 
> What voltages are you pushing for your chip?
Click to expand...

1.45v.

I mixed up HCH9 and HYK0, HCH9 is the better one.
Quote:


> This is >EXTREMELY< confusing, because on gigabyte boards, you appear to have no way whatsoever to see what your IO volts are, you can only set offsets to them, but they change based on your RAM speeds and such, i hear.


Just use a DMM. Digital/Analogue appear to start at a base of 1v, system agent at .85? With +15/+15/+15 I measure 1.16/1.16/.99v. They change if left on auto.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> I've got h0-yk0's (not sure if that's the kit you mean, low volt sammy's) but they don't seem to like anything over [email protected]~1.5v at all


The hyk0 ICs are also used on the full size PCB 2400 - 2600mhz kits, but the hyk0 don't overclock as well on the low profile PCBs. On the low profile sticks I have to run 1.7V + to match the speed & timings as the samsung hch9 sticks at 1.5v. I just have the hch9 full size sticks & hyk0 low profile so can't actually compare the hyk0 on full size & low profile.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Has anyone experienced a "break in?" My 4.7ghz used to be just fine with 1.325vcore ans 1.95vrin. Now I'm stable at 1.34vcore. :/
> 
> Oh, and doug... I won't be sending you a 4.9ghz validation because it won't even boot even with up to 1.45vcore.


Yes, pretty much every cpu I've had does it. Overclocks best new out of the box, after a while they will need a voltage bump for the same clocks & then usually run fine at that for a long time unless abused.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menphisto*
> 
> Can a chip be a good core overclocker but a Bad uncore overclocker?


They can, chips can have a great core & lousy IMC, or great IMC & lousy core. IMCs get binned like binning for a great clocking core.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Belial*
> 
> 1.45v.
> 
> I mixed up HCH9 and HYK0, HCH9 is the better one.
> Just use a DMM. Digital/Analogue appear to start at a base of 1v, system agent at .85? With +15/+15/+15 I measure 1.16/1.16/.99v. They change if left on auto.


Any suggestions for one to buy in UK? Honestly i'd love to see IO/SA volts - seems like missing link when i can run tests all day one day and be wildly unstable the next with the same VRIN, vcore, ring, RAM multi, timings, volts, basically everything measurable the same. It's also much better for setting higher values, without worrying about setting something insane.


----------



## Doug2507

B&Q if local but Maplin would probably have the best range and price.









EDIT- And try to get one with a hold/freeze button!

The one i use...

http://www.diy.com/nav/fix/electrical/electricians-tools/digital_multimeter/B-and-Q-MS8233A-Digital-Multimeter-12758717


----------



## Jason7890

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> My problem is you keep trailing off in your guide and I don't understand over half the terminology.. Way diff on my ASRock than what you are saying... and I don't even know which voltage you are talking about in your guide.. What part of I don't understand ANY of the setytings or terms for those things..
> One second you are talking about one thing then another..
> 
> What the guide says to do half the time doesn't correlate to my board
> 
> supposedly VID can be 1.1 but mine is not budging off 1.35 or whatever CPU core is on
> I mean I am trying to figure out what value to enter for something then you go off and talk about cpu coolers or something... This guide is all over the place


Thats a bit harsh,I have an Asrock board but the terminology is easy to figure out really,just read the motherboard manual and maybe some reviews.Its more the Asrock BIOS layout that threw me more than anything,once you spend the time finding things though it actually makes good sense.


----------



## bond32

I was actually considering an ASRock board, one of the OC formula boards. Which do you have? I had the 990fx extreme 4 at one time, wasn't too impressed but the OC formula looks nice...

Edit: let me rephrase... I have the MSI MPower right now, it's ok. Been fairly happy with it. Mainly wanted to try others in hopes I could get a better OC. Right now I have my 4770k stable at 4.7 ghz, 1.38 vcore. Temps are all in check right now, but any time I try to go higher I get a bsod. Only when I reached 1.44 on vcore were temps within 95 C. Thoughts?


----------



## Jason7890

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> ran cinebench for the first time, idk what a good score is or not lol im a gpu man


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> ran cinebench for the first time, idk what a good score is or not lol im a gpu man


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> ran cinebench for the first time, idk what a good score is or not lol im a gpu man


Why only 958cb?Only i get 960cb at 4.7 and 972cb at 4.8.

Bond32.I have the Asrock Z87E-ITX,its a good board but not the greatest for overclocking,your board would have far finer/tighter adjustments and better power delivery.Was going to try the Impact IV by Asus,but even if my board is effecting my overclock it wont be by much.


----------



## Doug2507

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jason7890*
> 
> Why only 958cb?Only i get 960cb at 4.7 and 972cb at 4.8.


RAM/uncore/OS/back ground apps/priority/desktop etc etc all add up.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Edit: let me rephrase... I have the MSI MPower right now, it's ok. Been fairly happy with it. Mainly wanted to try others in hopes I could get a better OC. Right now I have my 4770k stable at 4.7 ghz, 1.38 vcore. Temps are all in check right now, but any time I try to go higher I get a bsod. Only when I reached 1.44 on vcore were temps within 95 C. Thoughts?


From what i gather there probably won't be any difference changing mobo, especially at this stage of OC'ing. Would be good to hear from those who've tried a few different boards though. As for the MPower i've found it to be superb and can't really fault it although i've no experience with any other Z87 mobo from which to compare!


----------



## creos7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Really? My experience, voltage still has a larger impact than multiplier. Multiplier has an effect for sure but IIRC I got larger impact from voltage. This is from over two months ago though so my memory is fuzzy.
> 
> A 5-7C isn't that large. Consider Linpack vs x264. We're talking like, 30C, 40C difference? Pretty ridiculous. I don't use Linpack, but for the purposes of testing stress test, I'll revert to 42/42.


It's possible I remember things wrong as well. I'll try to quantify this a bit more, maybe my memory is failing me!


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jason7890*
> 
> Thats a bit harsh,I have an Asrock board but the terminology is easy to figure out really,just read the motherboard manual and maybe some reviews.Its more the Asrock BIOS layout that threw me more than anything,once you spend the time finding things though it actually makes good sense.


I am frusterated I think my chip is a tease


----------



## Gugus03

Hello guys,

I come to ask you for help because im really struggling with my oc.
I can't find anything stable above stock clock...

My setup is mini ITX, asus maximus impact, 4670k, g skill 2400mhz 16gb and corsair h100i.

I can boot at 4.5 using adaptive +0.060 which gives around 1.158 to 1.28 under linpack, but unstable.
Same at 4.4 with 4.4 uncore (vccsa, vccio and vcin +0.100 offset) but unstable.
Tried 4.2 with 4.2 uncore still not stable
4.0 with 4.0 uncore still BSOD (101)

Now i'm only using XTU because other softs go to 100°c.
I'm currently stressing stock settings with ram @ XMP 2400, temps are already at 87° max.
Tried reapplying thermal paste with artic cooling 5, about same results....
Tickered with DRM settings, tried extreme, 120% cpu capabiity, LLC 8 etc...

C states enabled.

Do i have the crappiest chip ever, or i'm missing something ? I really want to run my ram at 2400, whats the point of buying such ram otherwise...


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Same at 4.4 with 4.4 uncore (vccsa, vccio and vcin +0.100 offset) but unstable.
> Tried 4.2 with 4.2 uncore still not stable


Your problems are threefold:

You're messing with sa and io volts without needing to and when you're unstable in the first place.

You're probably not setting VRIN llc, and what's that offset? what's the actual value?

and also, you're setting uncore to really high (42x and 44x for 42x and 44x core) values without validating core stability first.

Oh, and you're using adaptive to stress, dont


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Your problems are threefold:
> 
> You're messing with sa and io volts without needing to and when you're unstable in the first place.
> 
> You're probably not setting VRIN llc, and what's that offset? what's the actual value?
> 
> and also, you're setting uncore to really high (42x and 44x for 42x and 44x core) values without validating core stability first.
> 
> Oh, and you're using adaptive to stress, dont


You could have easily summed this up by saying *READ THE GUIDE*


----------



## note

Just an update for DarkWizzle

Username: Note
CPU Model: i7-4770k
Core Multiplier: 44
Vcore: 1.285
Uncore Multiplier: 44
Uncore Voltage: AUTO
Cooling Solution: Custom loop
Stability Test: x264 x5
Batch Number: COSTA RICA
Ram Speed: 1600

I changed the voltage of my VCCIN to 1.9v. The custom loop is 240mm radiator cooling a GPU and CPU with slipstream slim..

Here's my proof.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *note*
> 
> Just an update for DarkWizzle
> 
> Username: Note
> CPU Model: i7-4770k
> Core Multiplier: 44
> Vcore: 1.285
> Uncore Multiplier: 44
> Uncore Voltage: AUTO
> Cooling Solution: Custom loop
> Stability Test: x264 x5
> Batch Number: COSTA RICA
> Ram Speed: 1600
> 
> I changed the voltage of my VCCIN to 1.9v. The custom loop is 240mm radiator cooling a GPU and CPU with slipstream slim..
> 
> Here's my proof.


Do you plan on adding more RAD space in the future?


----------



## note

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Do you plan on adding more RAD space in the future?


I don't think so, that's the most I could fit in my case.

Here's my log, it would explain why I'm so limited with space.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1438884/build-log-evga-hadron-golden-nugget-water-cooled


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *note*
> 
> I don't think so, that's the most I could fit in my case.
> 
> Here's my log, it would explain why I'm so limited with space.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1438884/build-log-evga-hadron-golden-nugget-water-cooled


That's a very good reason not to be able to add more rad space. I wanted to do a little build like this, but am going for a m-atx board and the Xigmatek Aquila.


----------



## creos7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Yes, pretty much every cpu I've had does it. Overclocks best new out of the box, after a while they will need a voltage bump for the same clocks & then usually run fine at that for a long time unless abused.


How long does that "breake-in" take to manifest? I think i'm experience this at the moment...


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Uncore Multiplier: 44
> Uncore Voltage: AUTO


Don't do that, manually set it unless you're monitoring. It could be using some value like 1.4+ considering some people need as much as ~1.3 to stabilize it manually

my temps are better than yours at those volts on air somehow


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *note*
> 
> Just an update for DarkWizzle
> 
> Username: Note
> CPU Model: i7-4770k
> Core Multiplier: 44
> Vcore: 1.285
> Uncore Multiplier: 44
> Uncore Voltage: AUTO
> Cooling Solution: Custom loop
> Stability Test: x264 x5
> Batch Number: COSTA RICA
> Ram Speed: 1600
> 
> I changed the voltage of my VCCIN to 1.9v. The custom loop is 240mm radiator cooling a GPU and CPU with slipstream slim..
> 
> Here's my proof.


You have been charted. Please us HWinfo's senser page next time, I should make it clear in the guide.


----------



## Gugus03

Thanks for the replies. My h100i just kind of died and CPU fan is not reporting/adjusting anymore... Gonna send that crap back and take a good old quality nhd14.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## bond32

Interesting... I've been on a beta bios for my msi Mpower for some time now. Noticed there was a recent updated bios released (official) so giving it a try now. It seems my settings and voltage for 4.7 is stable at 4.8... Running xtu overnight now but looks good. 2.1 vccin, 1.365 vcore.


----------



## Menphisto

I dont know what i should do.....my uncore is 24h prime stable @1,2v(42x) but with 1,15v to 1,185 only 8h stable but game stable and x264 stable...what should i run for daily use?


----------



## Scotty Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menphisto*
> 
> I dont know what i should do.....my uncore is 24h prime stable @1,2v(42x) but with 1,15v to 1,185 only 8h stable but game stable and x264 stable...what should i run for daily use?


If your primary purpose is gaming, then leave it alone at x42 w/1.2v. (Pretty sure someone already said that







)


----------



## Menphisto

I ask because im afraid of CPU degradation with the 1,2v uncore


----------



## Scotty Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menphisto*
> 
> I ask because im afraid of CPU degradation with the 1,2v uncore


It seems you have a good chip.. 1.2 is safe. Stop being more paranoid than me


----------



## BoredErica

1.2v is safe bro. Quit being paranoid. Or, go ahead and be paranoid and set uncore to stock and lower that uncore. Either way, it'll make almost no difference in performance OR safety.


----------



## Menphisto

Ok,OK i am very paranoid but then i will leave it @ 1,2v when you say that it is vera safe....


----------



## extreme-oc

http://valid.canardpc.com/fplg1k


----------



## Scotty Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menphisto*
> 
> I ask because im afraid of CPU degradation with the 1,2v uncore


Honestly, I don't think anyone knows about Haswell degradation , if at all using higher voltages. It's not even 8 months since it's release. If you're that worried, get the intel tuning warranty. It's $25 man. Is that paranoia worth $25? Sounds like it should be lol. I'm probably going to get it, cuz my chip is pissing me off right now, I just may fry the thing...


----------



## creos7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty Mac*
> 
> Honestly, I don't think anyone knows about Haswell degradation , if at all using higher voltages. It's not even 8 months since it's release. If you're that worried, get the intel tuning warranty. It's $25 man. Is that paranoia worth $25? Sounds like it should be lol. I'm probably going to get it, cuz my chip is pissing me off right now, I just may fry the thing...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty Mac*
> 
> Honestly, I don't think anyone knows about Haswell degradation , if at all using higher voltages. It's not even 8 months since it's release. If you're that worried, get the intel tuning warranty. It's $25 man. Is that paranoia worth $25? Sounds like it should be lol. I'm probably going to get it, cuz my chip is pissing me off right now, I just may fry the thing...


do you get the warranty directly from intel? how does it work? though i suspect if you don't do anything crazy, the chip will last a while (you'll probably upgrade before it degrades)


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *creos7*
> 
> do you get the warranty directly from intel? how does it work? though i suspect if you don't do anything crazy, the chip will last a while (you'll probably upgrade before it degrades)


You buy it on intel's website and a month after you buy it is in effect. i forget how long it lasts, but that reminds me... I still need to send in my 4670k for ITP...


----------



## soulbytes

Just got another 4770k to test

here is the results. I can't go further to 48 ..my cooling is just to old for that tooo hot. Btw i was wondering is this possible to have a better OC if i change my mobo to asus Hero VI ? thanks a bunch guys.

Batch L316B282
46/46

Cache Voltage : 1.280v (bios)
Vcore : 1.260v(bios)
Memory : 10-10-10-30-1 1.500v @ 2000 (2133 default)
Vring : 1.880v
Mobo : asrock z87 extreme 4


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Nanoscale says the asus hero will get 4.2 ghz vs MSI getting 4.6 with my processor so I imagine no


----------



## soulbytes

@tatmMRKIV thanks bro still thinking to Buy the better mobo asrock formula or maximus hero VI. I just curious how far this cpu can go.. I tried 7 cpu already all in average results.. Hmmm.

need more input on mobo.. Will it changes significantly on OC ... Thanks a bunch

Just changed my setting to 46/40 vid 1,220v cache 1,100v pretty much stable on 32m hyperpi and cinebench.

later will Test with xtu.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> Nanoscale says the asus hero will get 4.2 ghz vs MSI getting 4.6 with my processor so I imagine no


Mobo's don't matter much with Haswell. I've got 4.7Ghz on my Hero...


----------



## rickyman0319

I think it is base on the cpu overclock ablity and not mobo overclock abilty.

I have the same cpu but I have asus gene VI and asrock z87m -oc , they both overclock the same at all. 4.5ghz @ 1.30 .


----------



## soulbytes

Then probably useless to Buy an expensive mobo if you dont have a good cpu ? . Talking about overclock not the features.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulbytes*
> 
> Then probably useless to Buy an expensive mobo if you dont have a good cpu ? . Talking about overclock not the features.


Yup, LinusTechTips did a video about the least expensive z87 vs the VI Extreme. About the same overclockability.


----------



## soulbytes

@Jamey I see.. This is bad. Thanks bro then ill stick to my z87 asrock extreme 4 for a While


----------



## BoredErica

The general word is that CPU overclockability has moved from the mobo to the CPU. I vaguely recall there to be an engineering reason for this. Anecdotal evidence from Linus and my experience charting overclock results seems to back up this opinion.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> The general word is that CPU overclockability has moved from the mobo to the CPU. I vaguely recall there to be an engineering reason for this.


I think the main reason we haven't heard about it is mobo companies still want you to purchase their better boards. If the cheapest z87 board will work just fine, then why spend more unless you need a specific feature of that board. It just hurts their bottom line.

There are good reasons for purchasing a more expensive board, though. Such as specifuc features you need or better on board parts for enhanced durability.


----------



## creos7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> The general word is that CPU overclockability has moved from the mobo to the CPU. I vaguely recall there to be an engineering reason for this. Anecdotal evidence from Linus and my experience charting overclock results seems to back up this opinion.


I think this is due, in large part, to the introduction of FIVR, that is the moving of a lot of the voltage regulation logic from the mobo to the CPU and making it configurable. I think higher-end mobos still give you a lot (though arguably for much more than it's worth, that is you're paying a high premium), such as much more robust components, etc which would provide better durability especially as you push voltages higher. However, it's all hand-wavy...


----------



## soulbytes

To make sure if the mobo useless or not .. Probably need to run a gold batch on the cheapest x87 with a Standard overclock feature. If the cpu can go as high, darn it hurts. Speaking of overclockability.


----------



## Ganaboy2k10

Hey,

Thanks for the guide. I have a question regarding memory oc,
I have my 8GB(2 x 4 GB) memory rated at 1333mhz(Corsair CMV4GX3M1A1333C9) ,if i leave the DRAM settings to AUTO
It detects it as 1333 Mhz(1:5).
However i can manually set it to 1600Mhz(1:6), the system boots fine and infact i benchmarked IETU,and got a 100 point increase ,so i am sure it is at 1600mhz.I didnt change anyother thing in BIOS.

During bencmark i noticed that the processor TDP increased by 2W and temp by 1c

Is it safe to keep the memory at that frequency, i want to know before i stress test it







.

CPUZ.png 1559k .png file


IETUStress.png 203k .png file


----------



## lawson67

Thank for the reply Doug..... and i am doing fine other than being some what frustrated and confused lol..... yes Vring/Vcache on voltage...the only place i could see that voltage that auto has set for it was in the bios and in XTU...however i shall go and get HWMON now and find it....XTU shows Vring/Vcache voltage "0.800" nearly the same as bios shows it so i guess its was running just under a volt via the Auto settings....however i am sure it moves around under auto...as for gigabyte boards we don't have any kind of option to set our voltages and then take that figure we just set and take it from manual to adaptive.....

Adaptive On gigabyte boards is auto....so you are either in auto mode or manual mode....you can not set a voltage and then tell the gigabyte board to use adaptive on that figure..

You said ......"XTU says vring is 0.8v??? you set it to 1.1v? this is defo vring we're talking about? What is you're uncore multiplier set to?.....and yep as above it is Vring/Vcache ....i am talking about and yes i set it to 1.100 volts that's only a small increase ....do you think that's to high then as you seem worried about this setting?....also you asked what the Vring/Vcache multiplier set too ....it is on standard for gigabyte boards which is x35 and on a gigabyte board that means it turbo,s up to 40x.....4.00ghz in a stress test or when the CPU turbos up so my cache is set to x4O when the CPU is under load which is default....

Btw

So my settings are as follows now for 4.30ghz, do the look correct to you?

muti x43
cache x35 = x40 turbo
Vcore 1.225v
Vring/cache 1.100 v
Vrin 1.820V


----------



## Doug2507

LOL. Pm'd mate.


----------



## Scotty Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *creos7*
> 
> do you get the warranty directly from intel? how does it work? though i suspect if you don't do anything crazy, the chip will last a while (you'll probably upgrade before it degrades)


Yes get it from intel website. $25 for 4670k and 4770k. Not much as far as the TOS.

http://click.intel.com/tuningplan/terms-and-conditions/

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> You buy it on intel's website and a month after you buy it is in effect. i forget how long it lasts, but that reminds me... I still need to send in my 4670k for ITP...


I'm pretty sure it lasts as long as the warranty does. But as the TOS states, it can change any time they feel like it. I still haven't gotten mine tho lol


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *creos7*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Scotty Mac*
> 
> Honestly, I don't think anyone knows about Haswell degradation , if at all using higher voltages. It's not even 8 months since it's release. If you're that worried, get the intel tuning warranty. It's $25 man. Is that paranoia worth $25? Sounds like it should be lol. I'm probably going to get it, cuz my chip is pissing me off right now, I just may fry the thing...
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Scotty Mac*
> 
> Honestly, I don't think anyone knows about Haswell degradation , if at all using higher voltages. It's not even 8 months since it's release. If you're that worried, get the intel tuning warranty. It's $25 man. Is that paranoia worth $25? Sounds like it should be lol. I'm probably going to get it, cuz my chip is pissing me off right now, I just may fry the thing...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> do you get the warranty directly from intel? how does it work? though i suspect if you don't do anything crazy, the chip will last a while (you'll probably upgrade before it degrades)
Click to expand...

FWIW, I have warrantied 2 4670K's that were overclocked/overvolted using the regular standard warranty that comes w/ it. I think perhaps they check for physical damage, but that's it.


----------



## creos7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty Mac*
> 
> Yes get it from intel website. $25 for 4670k and 4770k. Not much as far as the TOS.
> 
> http://click.intel.com/tuningplan/terms-and-conditions/
> I'm pretty sure it lasts as long as the warranty does. But as the TOS states, it can change any time they feel like it. I still haven't gotten mine tho lol


thanks a lot, i searched their website and google and couldn't find it, the link is super useful!
i'm thinking maybe that's $25 well spent though i'm by no means extreme.... too bad it doesn't cover delidding haha, since i'm sure my temps would drop by a good 20C if i did it


----------



## creos7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> FWIW, I have warrantied 2 4670K's that were overclocked/overvolted using the regular standard warranty that comes w/ it. I think perhaps they check for physical damage, but that's it.


ha, so how did you explain the damage? "they just stopped working"?


----------



## krisz9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *creos7*
> 
> thanks a lot, i searched their website and google and couldn't find it, the link is super useful!
> i'm thinking maybe that's $25 well spent though i'm by no means extreme.... too bad it doesn't cover delidding haha, since i'm sure my temps would drop by a good 20C if i did it


***RMA TRANSCRIPT FOR DELIDDERS TO READ***
http://www.overclock.net/t/1313179/official-delidded-club


----------



## Jodiuh

The 1st one started rebooting after a couple weeks. No clue on whether or not it was the board or the chip. I RMA'd both.

Replacement "Costa Rica" overclocked like crap and easily hit 100C. I simply told them the temp problem and they were fine w/ RMA. They didn't ask whether or not I had it clocked/volted, so I demonstrated controlled truthfulness.









Replacement, replacement was also a "Costa Rica" that clocks for poop.









The worst part about these chips has been the pathetic heat transfer between the spreader and the die. My heatsink's pipes are cool during P95 runs when temps approach 88C. It's obvious where the problem lies. But after having my 1st chip potentially be defective, I'm now leary to rip the spreader off.


----------



## error-id10t

hmm that's interesting, I've posted before that my chip can't be cooled no matter what and even in practise, if they put on stock intel cooler and try run XTU bench (their own program) they'll get throttled, no matter if this isn't "real life usage". I wonder if they'd exchange it.

On another note, I see cache being discussed. Seems Giga has a turbo so you do see it going up/down, correct? Are there any ASUS owners here who see this behaviour? All I see is Cache Multi @ x39 and that's it. Manually setting to x35 means it stays there. Auto = x39.


----------



## bond32

I'm fairly certain I should delid. I even bought the clu ultra and have had it sitting here for a while. Still too nervous to do it... I mean at the moment I'm pleased, got a solid 4.7 ghz. When I run around 1.43 on vcore is when my temp spike to 90 C.

I think if I corrected the heat spreader I could run 5 ghz fine.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> I'm fairly certain I should delid. I even bought the clu ultra and have had it sitting here for a while. Still too nervous to do it... I mean at the moment I'm pleased, got a solid 4.7 ghz. When I run around 1.43 on vcore is when my temp spike to 90 C.
> 
> I think if I corrected the heat spreader I could run 5 ghz fine.


After reading that I can use ITP on a delidded proc... I'm considering it also. And since I went with a Ek Supremacy block I can get that bare die cooling kit.







*I can run 1.6v muawhahahahah*


----------



## creos7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> I'm fairly certain I should delid. I even bought the clu ultra and have had it sitting here for a while. Still too nervous to do it... I mean at the moment I'm pleased, got a solid 4.7 ghz. When I run around 1.43 on vcore is when my temp spike to 90 C.
> 
> I think if I corrected the heat spreader I could run 5 ghz fine.


sorry what VID do you run to attain stable 4.7ghz? (and what is stable for you?)
what uncore mult and uncore voltage?
how about ram? thx


----------



## creos7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> After reading that I can use ITP on a delidded proc... I'm considering it also. And since I went with a Ek Supremacy block I can get that bare die cooling kit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I can run 1.6v muawhahahahah*


i think the idea with delidding is that it's only really worth it if you have a good overclocker to begin with. They seemed to suggest you can get to 4.6 with about 1.2V which i think few people can.... dunno i might be totally wrong though


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *creos7*
> 
> i think the idea with delidding is that it's only really worth it if you have a good overclocker to begin with. They seemed to suggest you can get to 4.6 with about 1.2V which i think few people can.... dunno i might be totally wrong though


I can get 4.6 stress stable with 1.28 and I can boot with 1.2. Heck, IIRC I was able to boot 4.7 with like 1.23v. Granted, this was before CPU break in. I'm mainly looking to lower my temps so more since I have a custom loop and CPU temps can affect GPU temps. Plus, with delidding I will be able to run the fans slower and maintain the same temps while being quieter. Worthwhile investment when you sit 2 feet from your case.


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *creos7*
> 
> sorry what VID do you run to attain stable 4.7ghz? (and what is stable for you?)
> what uncore mult and uncore voltage?
> how about ram? thx


VID is 2.0, although I believe 1.9 will work too. Uncore is 40x, multi of 47x, left baseclock, uncore voltage is 1.15 although I believe auto would work.

Ram is 2600, 11-13-13 1.71 volts


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> VID is 2.0, although I believe 1.9 will work too. Uncore is 40x, multi of 47x, left baseclock, uncore voltage is 1.15 although I believe auto would work.
> 
> Ram is 2600, 11-13-13 1.71 volts


VID is the vcore you keyed in the bios not the vrrin/vccin/input voltage


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> VID is the vcore you keyed in the bios not the vrrin/vccin/input voltage


Then to answer his question, VCCIN which when I read it, is 1.9 volts. VCORE is 1.37 for 4.7 ghz (for me).


----------



## creos7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Then to answer his question, VCCIN which when I read it, is 1.9 volts. VCORE is 1.37 for 4.7 ghz (for me).


cool. this is very similar to mine after break-in
once i have fully tested again i'll have to ask darkwizzie to update my submission
4.6 is 1.28V and 4.7 is .1.37 but it gets too hot and personally i prefer to keep at slightly lower temps...


----------



## Scotty Mac

No
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *creos7*
> 
> thanks a lot, i searched their website and google and couldn't find it, the link is super useful!
> i'm thinking maybe that's $25 well spent though i'm by no means extreme.... too bad it doesn't cover delidding haha, since i'm sure my temps would drop by a good 20C if i did it


No problem at all. Good thing is that you have up to a year after purchase to get that plan. Bad thing is it takes 30 days after you buy it to "kick in". There could be an advantage to this all tho lol


----------



## Ovrclck

Hey guys, I have a quick question. I noticed with defaults, wattage would bounce around 20-25 watts idle. Core temp is showing "power" at 1.5 watts when overclocked with these settings. Is it getting enough juice? Just curios as to why it's different. Is it because everything is set to manual?
ai auto overclock tuner - manual
45x
vid 1.20
VCCIN 1.9
dimm 1333 @ 1.5v


----------



## szeged

anyone have any info on batch#3335B820 overclocking? friend is wondering if he should keep his or sell it (bnib) and try to overclock it and see how it goes.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

super pi profile is one of the nick shih presets in the BIOS

for running superpi benchmarks
on air
I am gonna try and return my chip and get a different one


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> anyone have any info on batch#3335B820 overclocking? friend is wondering if he should keep his or sell it (bnib) and try to overclock it and see how it goes.


Batch isn't all that important with Haswell....One of the most common factors that I've seen from good overclockers is a low initial vcore - you'd have to start overclocking the chip to see whether or not it will overclock well....


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Batch isn't all that important with Haswell....One of the most common factors that I've seen from good overclockers is a low initial vcore - you'd have to start overclocking the chip to see whether or not it will overclock well....


ty, just curious







both of my 4770ks are from the same batch, both do 5ghz with ease no delid lol.


----------



## Doug2507

Even though not all chips are the same (blah blah blah), certain batch numbers do seem to perform better than others it would appear. i.e, 310/L47X/48X seem to do rather well or better than average. I'd expect there'll still be plenty that are sub par.

With regards to that Costa chip Szeged, try asking over on HWBot in the batch thread as those boys have tested hundreds between them!

My 2 cents on a delid - If voltage is still reasonably low when restricted by temps then i'm 100% for it. If you're already high up on vcore with not much headroom left then the thought of screwing up the chip whilst delidding would be come into play a little more. For those that are able to run well into 1.3v+ before temp restriction, those chips probably aren't all that bad and i'd guess the temp drop after delid wouldn't be as great as some others.

At the end of the day if you can drop temps at all it's a good thing for the chip whether that be by delidding or better cooling, maybe won't be able to screw another couple of hundred mhz out of it every time but it'll help the life span/degradation. It's just a question of if you're happy with the risk weighed against the benefit i guess. And being OCN, most of us will be 'frickin right i am!'


----------



## szeged

i would have delidded for sure but 5ghz without it seemed fine







didnt want to go and ruin a good thing by being clumsy lol.


----------



## Doug2507

Lol, can't thank you enough for not delidding that other one!







Forgot to ask, what sort of temps was it getting under load at 1.25v? (under water i presume)


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug2507*
> 
> Lol, can't thank you enough for not delidding that other one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forgot to ask, what sort of temps was it getting under load at 1.25v? (under water i presume)


under water at full load in florida's awful summer heat the max i saw on the hottest core was 91c lol, that was with intel burn test though, normal every day use at full load max i saw was roughyl in the mid 60s


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug2507*
> 
> Even though not all chips are the same (blah blah blah), certain batch numbers do seem to perform better than others it would appear. i.e, 310/L47X/48X seem to do rather well or better than average. I'd expect there'll still be plenty that are sub par.
> 
> With regards to that Costa chip Szeged, try asking over on HWBot in the batch thread as those boys have tested hundreds between them!
> 
> My 2 cents on a delid - If voltage is still reasonably low when restricted by temps then i'm 100% for it. If you're already high up on vcore with not much headroom left then the thought of screwing up the chip whilst delidding would be come into play a little more. For those that are able to run well into 1.3v+ before temp restriction, those chips probably aren't all that bad and i'd guess the temp drop after delid wouldn't be as great as some others.
> 
> At the end of the day if you can drop temps at all it's a good thing for the chip whether that be by delidding or better cooling, maybe won't be able to screw another couple of hundred mhz out of it every time but it'll help the life span/degradation. It's just a question of if you're happy with the risk weighed against the benefit i guess. And being OCN, most of us will be 'frickin right i am!'


I wonder what we'll get if we average the OCs and Vcore for 310 batched CPUs. Then we can decide how far that falls from the established average OC/voltage.


----------



## Doug2507

Yeah, good thinking. The only downside that i can see is if you did it by batch number from the table there's no where near enough results from which to make a definitive conclusion/statement about the batches.


----------



## Scotty Mac

I'm trying to get my Costa Rica chip on that list.. More time is needed


----------



## fleetfeather

I can certainly give you a batch# to avoid hehe







thanks to all who offered assistance with my chip btw


----------



## error-id10t

Yeah, so can I and it starts with 310... **** happens.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Yeah, so can I and it starts with 310... **** happens.


L310 or 3310? Where'd you buy?

Wanna compare stable clocks?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug2507*
> 
> Yeah, good thinking. The only downside that i can see is if you did it by batch number from the table there's no where near enough results from which to make a definitive conclusion/statement about the batches.


Then we can't say 310 tends to be a good batch for sure, possible statistical anomaly, bell curve, whatever.


----------



## Doug2507

Yeah, totally agree with you on that one, you definitely can't say for sure. But going by all of the batch info that's out there they do seem to fair slightly better than others within a given last 3 digit range, as do some of the other batches, i.e, some 312's, 313's etc etc. But you do wonder for all of the batch numbers/results that are posted how many are out there that we've not seen results for, 1000's for each batch. the info on batch numbers is probably quite insignificant compared to the amount of chips produced!

Based on that though, that's why i sourced/chose the one i have and was lucky enough to get a good one. I think ChaosAD's is the same batch and also from the same supplier. It's also performing better than average with a stable 4.7 at the moment if i'm not mistaken. Really wish i'd bought the last handful the supplier had left at the time! I reckon if the odd's are in favour of one over another, even if those odds are tiny, it 's a chance worth taking!


----------



## Cyro999

How'd you choose a batch? I mean it'd be nice to do in the future


----------



## Doug2507

Emailed just about every retailer/supplier I came across and asked for available batch numbers.


----------



## The Real Deal

Hi

*(clik for fullsize)*


----------



## bond32

Scoring 940 in CB at 4.8 ghz?? What gives? Ram is at 2600, 8 gb


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Scoring 940 in CB at 4.8 ghz?? What gives? Ram is at 2600, 8 gb


That's odd.

I was able to score 948 @4.6ghz, 4.0 uncore, with RAM at 2400c10 or c11. Got 952 by changing uncore to 4.4 in OS.

Using realtime priority? Hows your single core score - >190?


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> That's odd.
> 
> I was able to score 948 @4.6ghz, 4.0 uncore, with RAM at 2400c10 or c11. Got 952 by changing uncore to 4.4 in OS.
> 
> Using realtime priority? Hows your single core score - >190?


Ah, possibly uncore. Left mine at 39x. Realtime priority?

Edit single core is 188


----------



## Cyro999

You have to increase the priority of Cinebench for it to give you an accurate score (best you can get) and a precise score (less variance)

task manager processes tab, rightclick - realtime priority. Realtime will lock up system while it's running, something like Above Normal will not, but not as high numbers

you can also run cinebench in safe mode if you want every point.

Uncore higher doesn't really do anything for performance, like i said i turned mine from 40x to 44x in OS to break 950 points @4.6 - but that was +4 points for 400mhz. Less than half a percent.


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> You have to increase the priority of Cinebench for it to give you an accurate score (best you can get) and a precise score (less variance)
> 
> task manager processes tab, rightclick - realtime priority. Realtime will lock up system while it's running, something like Above Normal will not, but not as high numbers
> 
> you can also run cinebench in safe mode if you want every point.
> 
> Uncore higher doesn't really do anything for performance, like i said i turned mine from 40x to 44x in OS to break 950 points @4.6 - but that was +4 points for 400mhz. Less than half a percent.


Thanks, I'll give it a try.

Edit: did that, score is 971 now. Suppose that's about right.


----------



## Cyro999

If i could clock to 4.8ghz i'd shoot for 1k. Might not be doable til above 4.8 though


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> If i could clock to 4.8ghz i'd shoot for 1k. Might not be doable til above 4.8 though


Think it's low because of stability? I ran xtu and it was fine for hours. Possibly the ram, its trident x 2400 but im running it at 2600. Loose timings and increased the voltage, perhaps it's unstable.


----------



## creos7

Ya uncore really is just for squeezing that extra 0.1%-0.5% if you are that hardcore. As Darkwizzie says you should NEVER sacrifice Core mutl for Uncore (or even RAM though RAM has a slightly larger impact on performance). "Core is king!"

Here are some numbers I"ve gotten using two other different benchmarking apps, and much more aggressive changes in Uncore.

Core x46
RAM x1600 (stock)

Uncore (aka CacheRatio, aka Ring): *x35*
RealBench: 650-660 range (multiple runs)
XTU: 1038 (consistent number after a few runs)

Uncore (aka CacheRatio, aka Ring): *x44*
RealBench: 660-663 range (multiple runs)
XTU: 1041-1046 (multiple runs)

As you can see bumping Uncore by *900Mhz* made a very small difference:

XTU -- taking the largest delta -- it accounts for a mere *0.77%*
RealBench -- taking the avg delta since the ranges are relatively broad -- *0.99%*
You will never be able to tell that difference.

NOTE: I like RealBench because it's not as synthetic as the others, it basically runs a script of GIMP, does some x264 and then runs a large video in the background while compressing and uncompressing files. It aims to simulate a more "real world" use pattern.
XTU basically is a modified version of Prime95 as far as I know.

DRAM overclocking made a larger difference

Core: x46
Uncore: x44
DRAM: 2133
RealBench: 677 (two runs, didn't test more)
XTU: 1118-1128

Improvement over x46/x44x/1600
RealBench: *3.35%*
XTU: *8.1%*
These results make sense since in a synthetic Prime95 bench (where you're not doing everything in-place, ie you're using RAM to shuttle data) memory speed is important as it is the bounding factor (after CPU speed), whereas in a more realistic real-world usage pattern such as RealBench you have a lot of disk access etc (I'm running on an SSD but it's still significantly more expensive to talk to that + the SATA interface + the long trip to memory/CPU etc).

So if anything, this shows (everything just confirms what Darkwizzie says)
1) Core is king and you should always optimize first and foremost
2) RAM
3) Uncore

Caveats & Disclaimers:
* one test I didn't do is if the RAM impact on scores would be the same if Uncure was at stock x35. I dont' think we would see a significant difference in results, but there could be cross-effects and convexity between the variables so something to bear in mind. If I'm not too lazy I can try it out a bit later if people are interested.
* I didn't set either XTU or RealBench priorities to "Realtime" in TaskManager which in retrospect was probably a mistake. That could potentially account for the small inconsistency in scores I got, but I was careful to not have anything else running, I could rerun the tests if people insist.
* This is specific to MY system. Your system may be different. However, I think this does generalize and reflects a tendency for Haswell.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Think it's low because of stability?


No, it's just hard to get points. I run a pretty lean system without windows aero etc, also tuned RAM quite a bit.

Download Maxxmem, make sure that your 2600 is significantly better scoring than the 2400 XMP, because raising clockspeed will make all of the timings that you don't set loosen automatically, and there's like thirty of them. The mistake is often made where people lose performance by clocking higher - a few Maxxmem runs should tell the tale if it's set to high priority and you use the same CPU settings while you're testing RAM (changing CPU clocks will make results better/worse too, so you only want to change RAM when you're testing)

After that.. It's just a few percent away. You got 971 right out? Maybe that's 980 in safe mode. Maybe with uncore up, it's 985. RAM tweaks? 990. Add 1mhz baseclock and you're there. Quite hard to do in reality, but stacking small things on top of eachother can go a surprisingly long way 

1k is just a super epeen thing, i'd love it. Same with 200 single core. Not much practical use, as long as you're relatively close. I've beaten some peoples legit 4.8 with my 4.6 scores (partially because of RAM etc), and that makes me laugh a bit


----------



## creos7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> No, it's just hard to get points. I run a pretty lean system without windows aero etc, also tuned RAM quite a bit.
> 
> Download Maxxmem, make sure that your 2600 is significantly better scoring than the 2400 XMP, because raising clockspeed will make all of the timings that you don't set loosen automatically, and there's like thirty of them. The mistake is often made where people lose performance by clocking higher - a few Maxxmem runs should tell the tale if it's set to high priority and you use the same CPU settings while you're testing RAM (changing CPU clocks will make results better/worse too, so you only want to change RAM when you're testing)
> 
> After that.. It's just a few percent away. You got 971 right out? Maybe that's 980 in safe mode. Maybe with uncore up, it's 985. RAM tweaks? 990. Add 1mhz baseclock and you're there. Quite hard to do in reality, but stacking small things on top of eachother can go a surprisingly long way
> 
> 1k is just a super epeen thing, i'd love it. Same with 200 single core. Not much practical use, as long as you're relatively close. I've beaten some peoples legit 4.8 with my 4.6 scores (partially because of RAM etc), and that makes me laugh a bit


Cyro, you seem to know a fair amount about RAM etc. I have MemTweakIt which doesn't work to tweak stuff from the OS (says because of win8.1 limitations, not sure how true that is), but it does display the current settings. THere is a "DRAM Efficiency Score" there. I get a score of 33760 when I use the XMP 2133 profile on my GSkill Trident X. Is that a reasonable guide of memory performance or you woud recommend Maxxmem?

I have to say I've been having a fair amount of trouble getting my system stable with 2133... I've had to upp SA DIO AIO a fair amount (to about 1.15 SA AIO and 1.25 DIO) and enable 110% DRAM Current Capacity and Extreme DRAM Phase and DRAM Voltage to 1.62 (even though it's rated at 1.6V). I was stable at 30 Passes on x264 trying now OCCT but before the latest changes it gave an error after 3 hours (I usually consider 8hours as a stable run). I'm rerunning now with the latest changes, we'll see how it goes.

Is it better to relax the CAS for higher speed, or on the contrary? I'm on an ASUS Hero so any pointers are super welcome. DRAM has been a total time sink


----------



## Cyro999

^I don't actually know that much about RAM.

Stability can be troublesome sometimes. I'd say, set 4ghz core or stock settings, validate RAM stability, and then go back to your 24/7 overclock and see if your system is still stable with RAM up - if not, make adjustments afterwards. Lower RAM speeds til it works then tighten timings again, or even drop core clock a little if you see issues with RAM all the way down to like 1600mhz (it can happen)

A few of your questions are answered by Maxxmem. It's just a quick click 10-15 second RAM benchmark that will throw out some numbers, higher = better. They're consistent if you keep the same CPU settings and show performance improvements or regresses, big or small, you can compare across frequencies with them - etc 2133 cas9 vs 2400 cas10. GL


----------



## creos7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> ^I don't actually know that much about RAM.
> 
> Stability can be troublesome sometimes. I'd say, set 4ghz core or stock settings, validate RAM stability, and then go back to your 24/7 overclock and see if your system is still stable with RAM up - if not, make adjustments afterwards.
> 
> A few of your questions are answered by Maxxmem. It's just a quick click 10-15 second RAM benchmark that will throw out some numbers, higher = better. They're consistent if you keep the same CPU settings and show performance improvements or regresses, big or small, you can compare across frequencies with them - etc 2133 cas9 vs 2400 cas10. GL


thanks.


----------



## Menphisto

Can a stable OC get unstable when i use RAM which has a better CAS latency than the one before...(same RAM frequency =2133mhz)


----------



## Cyro999

If the RAM is stable and working fine at stock CPU clocks, i'd expect there to be little or no change in IMC stress for the same frequency RAM


----------



## KillerDJK

I'm still in progress of overclocking, but the best I could do it seems is 4.4GHz core clock @1.39V (XTU 3 Hours....) ....which seems like a very high voltage for such a low clock. Not sure if it is worth it over 4.3GHz @ 1.26V (barely verified).

I should add heat was not an issue, with the temps bouncing around between 60-70C withj 4.4GHz @ 1.39V for 3 hours, stability seems to be my issue. If the temperatures are under 80C with XTU for 8+ hours, and the voltage is under 1.5V I should be fine?? Or will the voltage alone lead to dramatic life reduction of the CPU? I realize though that once I am done OCing, I will set the voltages to be adaptive so in reality the overvolting will be intermittent... but still I am unsure how hard I want to push the voltage even if the temps are good... given I want the CPU to last 4-5 years at least.


----------



## kinzx

Reading through what I miss, the result with core, uncore is pretty much what I got as well. Only thing for me was I reach a point when going higher did not give better number and in fact was lower in certain instances. I been playing with my chip and see how it run with my everyday use. I am happy to report like Dark, I been running it at 4.6 ghz with no issue, not a single bsod after 3 full week. Over the weekend I been playing with 4.7 and so far no issue. I got it to run at 4.8 but the jump in voltage is pretty high and haven't found stability yet, it will crash in games and rendering. All of this is without stress testing but real world usage. These are just quick test to see if I can get higher multi without having to change any other value, beside vcore of course, I know I am stable at.

So my chip is scaling like this:
4.4 need 1.25 volt. But I wanted 4.5 so majority of my testing was at 4.5. I needed 1.26 volt for 8 hours stable and 1.265 to be 12 hours stress xtu and 10x x264 stable.

4.6 at 1.36 volt and 4.7 at 1.365. This is without test. I am sure if I had to start stressing them I would probably fall into line with the 4.4/4.5 result and need a bit more vcore to pass stress test.

I was able to boot up at 1.39 for 4.8 but so far upping vcore up to 1.45 still can't find anything stable, either crash or freeze. But I notice that I am getting 101 error instead of 124 once I passed 1.42 volt.

Something I found interesting was, I left dram volt to auto to see what it was pulling and hitting 4.8 it say instead of 1.664 I needed 1.68 for my dram voltage. I manually set it to 1.665 with no issue so far.

So does this mean higher overclock need more dram voltage as well as cache voltage given my 101 error at 4.8? Is there a point when more voltage in general is needed across the board due to high overclock?

It seem that with more time and fine tuning and of course better cooler I might get more out of this chip. My real limiting factor at this moment is heat.

I will add that these quick setting without spending the time to do extensive testing and optimizing my benchmark number are not too difference. I see improvement in benchmark number yes but not the number I am reading when going up a multiplier.

Bench real quick with xtu,cinebench and geekbench, beside 4.8 ghz no bench because it crash like a crash test dummy


----------



## creos7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerDJK*
> 
> I'm still in progress of overclocking, but the best I could do it seems is 4.4GHz core clock @1.39V (XTU 3 Hours....) ....which seems like a very high voltage for such a low clock. Not sure if it is worth it over 4.3GHz @ 1.26V (barely verified).
> 
> I should add heat was not an issue, with the temps bouncing around between 60-70C withj 4.4GHz @ 1.39V for 3 hours, stability seems to be my issue. If the temperatures are under 80C with XTU for 8+ hours, and the voltage is under 1.5V I should be fine?? Or will the voltage alone lead to dramatic life reduction of the CPU? I realize though that once I am done OCing, I will set the voltages to be adaptive so in reality the overvolting will be intermittent... but still I am unsure how hard I want to push the voltage even if the temps are good... given I want the CPU to last 4-5 years at least.


ouch







i'm sorry, that is a bit on the poor-peformer side ya. I need 1.39 to hit 4.7, i'm broken-in solid 4.6 @1.28.
This is with your RAM and Uncore/CacheRatio/Ring at stock (i.e. manually set to x34)? Have you tried lowering RAM to 1333? (or 1300 whatever that standard is) to see if it allows for lower vcore?


----------



## KillerDJK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *creos7*
> 
> ouch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm sorry, that is a bit on the poor-peformer side ya. I need 1.39 to hit 4.7, i'm broken-in solid 4.6 @1.28.
> This is with your RAM and Uncore/CacheRatio/Ring at stock (i.e. manually set to x34)? Have you tried lowering RAM to 1333? (or 1300 whatever that standard is) to see if it allows for lower vcore?


hmmmm actually it was with it left to auto (the ring ratio clock and voltage) which I believe has 3.8 (the max turbo clock speed default) as the setting in gray, not x34. I could try manually setting the ring ratio multiplyer to x34... I assume then I would leave it's voltage on override mode @ 1.2V? Instead of auto where I had it. Then re-attempt to find my 4.4GHz lowest voltage...I wonder if I should also just toss the input voltage up to 2.1V to start as well.

The memory is set to 1600 & 1.5V which is the standard clock (1333MHz is the default but the memory is 1600 not 1333) with XMP off. These settings were memtest86+ verified for 3 passes so I feel confident enough memory wise.

so
1) Set ring ratio to 3.4Ghz Manual @ 1.2V
2)Set input volatage to 2.1V
3)Set memory to standard 1600MHz (not the mobos default, but this is the rated clock speed on the cards)
4)Find the stable lowest voltage for 4.4GHz clock, if low enough voltage, maybe push to 4.5, or 4.6.
5)Push ring/cache voltage up to the clock voltage
6))Find closest to 1:1 cache clock possible that is stable
7)begin lowering input voltage, checking for stability
8)begin lowering ring voltage, checking for stability.

Sound right?


----------



## creos7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerDJK*
> 
> hmmmm actually it was with it left to auto (the ring ratio clock and voltage) which I believe has 3.8 (the max turbo clock speed default) as the setting in gray, not x34. I could try manually setting the ring ratio multiplyer to x34... I assume then I would leave it's voltage on override mode @ 1.2V? Instead of auto where I had it. Then re-attempt to find my 4.4GHz lowest voltage...I wonder if I should also just toss the input voltage up to 2.1V to start as well.
> 
> The memory is set to 1600 & 1.5V which is the standard clock (1333MHz is the default but the memory is 1600 not 1333) with XMP off. These settings were memtest86+ verified for 3 passes so I feel confident enough memory wise.
> 
> so
> 1) Set ring ratio to 3.4Ghz Manual @ 1.2V
> 2)Set input volatage to 2.1V
> 3)Set memory to standard 1600MHz (not the mobos default, but this is the rated clock speed on the cards)
> 4)Find the stable lowest voltage for 4.4GHz clock, if low enough voltage, maybe push to 4.5, or 4.6.
> 5)Push ring/cache voltage up to the clock voltage
> 6))Find closest to 1:1 cache clock possible that is stable
> 7)begin lowering input voltage, checking for stability
> 8)begin lowering ring voltage, checking for stability.
> 
> Sound right?


1) Yes. Even though for some the default is 3.5Ghz, in your case I would try 3.4Ghz just for extra room. 1.2V for that low level is probably an overkill, but still better to rule that out uncore as a souce of instaiblity, so I agree - keep it at 1.2V for the initial testing.
2) IMHO this is way too high. I would say 1.9V should be plenty, maybe 1.95V, but no more than that. Why did you choose 2.1V?
3) Sometimes when a CPU is OCed it struggles to deal with higher speed memory even if it is rated. It may potentially need more voltage (not just the memory but the vcore itself). Chances are small but given that you seem to have a poor OC-er, I would recommend setting your memory to whatever the MoBo considers the default. If that is 1333Mhz, I would set it that way. It may (possibly) allow you lower stable voltages for your vcore. What is your mobo btw?
4, 5,... etc.... yes. That is basically following Darkwizzie's guide.

Please take what I said, particularly on (3) with a grain of salt. It is just what I would do.


----------



## KillerDJK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *creos7*
> 
> 1) Yes. Even though for some the default is 3.5Ghz, in your case I would try 3.4Ghz just for extra room. 1.2V for that low level is probably an overkill, but still better to rule that out uncore as a souce of instaiblity, so I agree - keep it at 1.2V for the initial testing.
> 2) IMHO this is way too high. I would say 1.9V should be plenty, maybe 1.95V, but no more than that. Why did you choose 2.1V?
> 3) Sometimes when a CPU is OCed it struggles to deal with higher speed memory even if it is rated. It may potentially need more voltage (not just the memory but the vcore itself). Chances are small but given that you seem to have a poor OC-er, I would recommend setting your memory to whatever the MoBo considers the default. If that is 1333Mhz, I would set it that way. It may (possibly) allow you lower stable voltages for your vcore. What is your mobo btw?
> 4, 5,... etc.... yes. That is basically following Darkwizzie's guide.
> 
> Please take what I said, particularly on (3) with a grain of salt. It is just what I would do.


I was just throwing 2.1V out there since I believe I've read that as the max for input voltage, the standard is 1.9V so I figure once I start to push the ring/cache clock up, 1.9V is just not going to work, and that starting is high (not necessarily 2.1V) might be easier. Especially since I have yet to enter a scenario where temperature, not my stability is the issue. In my 3 hours (possibly more if I let it run) XTU stable OC setup, I had it at 2V input memory, however with changes to memory etc. that may not be needed.

(Does a higher input voltage help in finding the lowest stable vcore voltage with the desired clock?)

I have a MSI-Z87-G45 motherboard (BIOS flashed to be the most up to date, all drivers). Think the 1333MHz hit from down from 1600Mhz memory clock is worth an extra 100MHz clock speed or a .5V lower core voltage? (I figure if it happens to help more than that It would indeed be worth it....I'm just trying to ask harder question







)

Actually though my h100i corsair link software is having issue, so I may have to halt any OC attempts until corsair properly supports W8.1 ....but that's another issue entirely. My fans were set to max during any previous OC attempts.


----------



## Doug2507

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerDJK*
> 
> so
> 1) Set ring ratio to 3.4Ghz Manual @ 1.2V
> 2)Set input volatage to 2.1V
> 3)Set memory to standard 1600MHz (not the mobos default, but this is the rated clock speed on the cards)
> 4)Find the stable lowest voltage for 4.4GHz clock, if low enough voltage, maybe push to 4.5, or 4.6.
> 5)Push ring/cache voltage up to the clock voltage
> 6))Find closest to 1:1 cache clock possible that is stable
> 7)begin lowering input voltage, checking for stability
> 8)begin lowering ring voltage, checking for stability.
> 
> Sound right?


Not entirely.

1)1.2v is probably the very maximum you would need for x34.
2)Start low, not high. Better to increase to find stability than decrease to find instability. Start off at 1.8v and just gradually increase it in small increments. Keep core constant, adjust vrin within a 'window'. If still unstable by the time you hit the maximum you've set that window at drop it back down, increase vcore slightly then try again. Keep doing this and you should find minimum vrin/core for that multi.
3)1600 is probably a non issue but some of us (myself included) drop it down to 1333mhz running at the kit's recommended voltage. XMP off, timings on auto.
4)It's a good idea to start from the beginning, i.e, low multi's and work your way up. The main benefit is you end up with a good idea of how the chip scales, i.e, it'll give you a rough idea of what vcore the next multi up will need. Lower OC's are also a lot easier to achieve and in doing so you get good experience OC'ing that particular chip and get a 'feel' for what it's like.
5)More uncore is good but there's not much point spending ages trying to raise it. See DW's write up in the guide for some more on this.
6)Again, have a read through the guide.
7)As mentioned above, better to increase rather than decrease. It takes longer to decrease to find instability and more importantly you'll be running more voltage than required, especially with vrin which is constant.
8)Same as 7.

I gather most of this is from the Linus guide?


----------



## KillerDJK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug2507*
> 
> Not entirely.
> 
> 1)1.2v is probably more the very maximum you would need for x34.
> 2)Start low, not high. Better to increase to find stability than decrease to find instability. Start off at 1.8v and just gradually increase it in small increments. Keep core constant, adjust vrin within a 'window'. If still unstable by the time you hit the maximum you've set that window at drop it back down, increase vcore slightly then try again. Keep doing this and you should find minimum vrin/core for that multi.
> 3)1600 is probably a non issue but some of us (myself included) drop it down to 1333mhz running at the kit's recommended voltage. XMP off, timings on auto.
> 4)It's a good idea to start from the beginning, i.e, low multi's and work your way up. The main benefit is you end up with a good idea of how the chip scales, i.e, it'll give you a rough idea of what vcore the next multi up will need. Lower OC's are also a lot easier to achieve and in doing so you get good experience OC'ing that particular chip and get a 'feel' for what it's like.
> 5)More uncore is good but there's not much point spending ages trying to raise it. See DW's write up in the guide for some more on this.
> 6)Again, have a read through the guide.
> 7)As mentioned above, better to increase rather than decrease. It takes longer to decrease to find instability and more importantly you'll be running more voltage than required, especially with vrin which is constant.
> 8)Same as 7.
> 
> I gather most of this is from the Linus guide?


Somewhat, I mean, a lot of my initial searching around took me by his haswell youtube video, which was an okay view I guess, but now I'm thinking was only half useful, especially since I probably do have a poor OCer, his initital recommendation of just starting at 4.6GHz @ 1.2V wasted much of my time.


----------



## creos7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerDJK*
> 
> I was just throwing 2.1V out there since I believe I've read that as the max for input voltage, the standard is 1.9V so I figure once I start to push the ring/cache clock up, 1.9V is just not going to work, and that starting is high (not necessarily 2.1V) might be easier. Especially since I have yet to enter a scenario where temperature, not my stability is the issue. In my 3 hours (possibly more if I let it run) XTU stable OC setup, I had it at 2V input memory, however with changes to memory etc. that may not be needed.
> 
> (Does a higher input voltage help in finding the lowest stable vcore voltage with the desired clock?)
> 
> I have a MSI-Z87-G45 motherboard (BIOS flashed to be the most up to date, all drivers). Think the 1333MHz hit from down from 1600Mhz memory clock is worth an extra 100MHz clock speed or a .5V lower core voltage? (I figure if it happens to help more than that It would indeed be worth it....I'm just trying to ask harder question
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Actually though my h100i corsair link software is having issue, so I may have to halt any OC attempts until corsair properly supports W8.1 ....but that's another issue entirely. My fans were set to max during any previous OC attempts.


Yes, VCCIN/VRIN aka input voltage aka eventual voltage CAN cause instability but I think 2.1V is kind of pushing it. I think the default is 1.8V, not 1.9V.

Raising it should not cause higher temps, but it can be unsafe if too high depending on the quality of your mobo, your unique chip, etc. Conversely, if too low, it can cause instability and you can erroneously keep bumping up Vcore when in fact that will only exacerbate the issue. I just think 2.1V is a bit high. If you are comfortable with 2.1V - go for it







. You can check Dark's table, see what people are running (i think Dark himself is running it up there) so may be fine. Probably worth starting at 1.95V or above as your comfort level dictates.

As for whether the RAM downclock is worth it, only you can decide







. I thought the goal of this exercise is to get you a more reasonable Vcore at 4.4Ghz. So probably best to find the lowest stable and then try to bump RAM back up to 1600 and see what needs tweaking .At least that's what I'd do, but totally up to you.

I have the same issue with H100i -- TBH i can't believe Corsair has left Win 8.1 unsupported for over 5 weeks now but nothing we can do. It won't affect you other than your ears/noise







. By default the fans use a "standard" profile which is pretty aggressive, but they will spin appropriately. At least they do for me.

Let us know how it goes, i.e. if you manage to find a lower stable Vcore for 4.4 (and hopefully with RAM back to 1600 eventually). GL


----------



## creos7

oh btw, do you have anything set for SA, DIO, AIO?


----------



## flash2021

anyone have any info on i7-4470K's that say L317**** MALAY SR***

just got it and looking to overclock!


----------



## KillerDJK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *creos7*
> 
> oh btw, do you have anything set for SA, DIO, AIO?


Those are RAM settings right? I did not touch their defaults, why? (those terms are not familiar to me)

KHX1600C10D3B1K2
http://www.kingston.com/datasheets/KHX1600C10D3B1K2_16G.pdf

This is my ram by the way, when only time the CL when to 10 was using the XMP... without it I believe it was set to 11. I will try when I redo my overclocking more carefully this time to use the settings in this sheet for 1333, then attempt the 1600 just in case that is an issue.


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> under water at full load in florida's awful summer heat the max i saw on the hottest core was 91c lol, that was with intel burn test though, normal every day use at full load max i saw was roughyl in the mid 60s


It's gotten a little chilly since last two days, but the heat does kick in randomly on some days.....


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *creos7*
> 
> Cyro, you seem to know a fair amount about RAM etc. I have MemTweakIt which doesn't work to tweak stuff from the OS (says because of win8.1 limitations, not sure how true that is), but it does display the current settings. THere is a "DRAM Efficiency Score" there. I get a score of 33760 when I use the XMP 2133 profile on my GSkill Trident X. Is that a reasonable guide of memory performance or you woud recommend Maxxmem?


For what it's worth, mine shows 363xx when I keep doing it 10 times in a row, the last 2 values usually change between 80-90 range but otherwise it's stable score on my XMP 2133Mhz profile (9-11-10-28-1).

With 2400MHz and loser timings (10-12-11-30-1), all else being equal, I get 3694x. Slight improvement only.

Regarding Maxxmem, I cannot get it to work on my system as it simply freezes it as soon as I start it. No ability to do anything except hard-reboot. Tried compatibility mode but no luck.

Would love to hear if you get it working on your Win8.1?


----------



## creos7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> For what it's worth, mine shows 363xx when I keep doing it 10 times in a row, the last 2 values usually change between 80-90 range but otherwise it's stable score on my XMP 2133Mhz profile (9-11-10-28-1).
> 
> With 2400MHz and loser timings (10-12-11-30-1), all else being equal, I get 3694x. Slight improvement only.
> 
> Regarding Maxxmem, I cannot get it to work on my system as it simply freezes it as soon as I start it. No ability to do anything except hard-reboot. Tried compatibility mode but no luck.
> 
> Would love to hear if you get it working on your Win8.1?


Maxxmem just worked for me. I'm on Win 8.1 Pro. Didn't have to do anything special. I'm sorry I know that doesn't help you at all









EDIT:

How are these results? I'm not sure if these are good or not :S


----------



## ScionxB

At this point I can do 4.8ghz at 1.29 volts, vcin at 2.10 uncore on auto. But it won't run benchmarks long, but it will do everything else just fine, games movies etc..but I have done bench marks with adaptive voltage and it bumps it up to 1.36 volts, my temps though spike at 86℃, with ek l360 loop, but stay under 80℃ for the most part. My chip is a coasta Rico one.


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> For what it's worth, mine shows 363xx when I keep doing it 10 times in a row, the last 2 values usually change between 80-90 range but otherwise it's stable score on my XMP 2133Mhz profile (9-11-10-28-1).
> 
> With 2400MHz and loser timings (10-12-11-30-1), all else being equal, I get 3694x. Slight improvement only.
> 
> *Regarding Maxxmem, I cannot get it to work on my system as it simply freezes it as soon as I start it. No ability to do anything except hard-reboot. Tried compatibility mode but no luck*.
> 
> Would love to hear if you get it working on your Win8.1?


Also have the same problem on W8/8.1. It doesn't happen with specific frequencies and with 0 BCLK changes, interesting...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *creos7*
> 
> Maxxmem just worked for me. I'm on Win 8.1 Pro. Didn't have to do anything special. I'm sorry I know that doesn't help you at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> How are these results? I'm not sure if these are good or not :S


Depends upon how OC'ed your chip it, the more OC'ed, the lower the latency, apart from lower timings and higher frequency. But that Bandwidth is good.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ScionxB*
> 
> At this point I can do 4.8ghz at 1.29 volts, vcin at 2.10 uncore on auto. But it won't run benchmarks long, but it will do everything else just fine, games movies etc..but I have done bench marks with adaptive voltage and it bumps it up to 1.36 volts, my temps though spike at 86℃, with ek l360 loop, but stay under 80℃ for the most part. My chip is a coasta Rico one.


What exact batch no.?


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flash2021*
> 
> anyone have any info on i7-4470K's that say L317**** MALAY SR***
> 
> just got it and looking to overclock!


I've heard that some L317B2xx are good OC'ers...


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flash2021*
> 
> anyone have any info on i7-4470K's that say L317**** MALAY SR***
> 
> just got it and looking to overclock!


it's dangerous to go alone! take this


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> it's dangerous to go alone! take this


Data there looks very sketchy to me. No proof it looks like from a quick skim, results way above what people normally report as actually stable.

Max overclock results itself is incomplete without all the ones in the batch that sucked. You can't just keep track of the hits and forget the misses.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Data there looks very sketchy to me. No proof it looks like from a quick skim, results way above what people normally report as actually stable.
> 
> Max overclock results itself is incomplete without all the ones in the batch that sucked. You can't just keep track of the hits and forget the misses.


i think the data is based on user submissions, and i doubt all submissions are stable through synth/non-synth testing.
it serves as a rough guide imo; i personally would look at it and suggest to try and hit as close as possible to the #'s marked as "good"


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> i think the data is based on user submissions, and i doubt all submissions are stable through synth/non-synth testing.
> it serves as a rough guide imo; i personally would look at it and suggest to try and hit as close as possible to the #'s marked as "good"


With only top OC, that still doesn't mean much. If you have 100000 batch 310s and we have one entry for 310, a 6ghz OC, how does that data help anybody with their own OC? Things like "Won't boot under 1.5v" is too high for most people and won't boot at a voltage barely tells me anything. The settings charted are also very lacking in actual info.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> With only top OC, that still doesn't mean much. If you have 100000 batch 310s and we have one entry for 310, a 6ghz OC, how does that data help anybody with their own OC? Things like "Won't boot under 1.5v" is too high for most people and won't boot at a voltage barely tells me anything. The settings charted are also very lacking in actual info.


something is better than nothing my friend; I'd rather a a single-sample than a non-sample. this list is from hwbot, so naturally there's going to be some disregard for lower voltages etc. I'm simply providing another source of info that I feel shouldn't be disregarded entirely.


----------



## BoredErica

I added a short paragraph on Bsod codes. While they do not perfectly diagnose the problem, they help you know your Bsod was actually CPU related.


----------



## nubbleet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I added a short paragraph on Bsod codes. While they do not perfectly diagnose the problem, they help you know your Bsod was actually CPU related.


Kind of off topic but useful in diagnosing specific stop errors. Here's the MSDN page for BSOD code references. If you click on the error name it will give the cause.

http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/hh994433.aspx


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbleet*
> 
> Kind of off topic but useful in diagnosing specific stop errors. Here's the MSDN page for BSOD code references. If you click on the error name it will give the cause.
> 
> http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/hh994433.aspx


Interesting, but it's hard to understand what exactly that means and it's hard to pinpoint what needs tweaking. I really don't get their description for 9c though. Complicated stuff.


----------



## Scotty Mac

Hey, has anyone ever gotten a x101 with the ring multi set at x33 and the voltage at 1.15v? Just got one.. I haven't even finished with the core yet. Trying for a 4.3ghz. Seems odd to me. Current Core Voltage is only at 1.215v and the Vccin is at 1.810v. Crashed at 77% of the 1st run, 2nd pass in x264.

Now that's I'm looking at the bsod view, this is the 2nd one I've gotten... weird I didn't notice that before...

File Description: BEEP DRIVER WTH is that? Cuased by Beep.SYS (under driver)


----------



## themadhatterxxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> *Haswell Overclocking Thread*


Welcome to the Haswell Overclocking Thread. In here I will do my best to provide information regarding Haswell overclocking.

Problems? Ask here! Do not spend 5 minutes, tweak 2 things, get a bad overclock, and rage!
Comments? I'd love to hear it!
Questions? That's what this thread is here for!
Suggestions? Go for it!
Share it if you like it!































Last Updated: 11/22/13
*Please submit overclocking results to this thread!*

Wow thanks for the awesome info...going to try a couple of things tonight and see if I can get past 4.4 ghz...just got the chip installed over the weekend.


----------



## OutlawII

Ok guys here is what i got so far 45 core at 1.37 45 uncore @1.30 vccin 1.90 seems good so far testing with x264 max temps 76c what u guys think? Wondering about the vccin ? Will work on lowering uncore volts next.


----------



## Menphisto

So guys..its time for a New mobo....up to 200€ any ideas?


----------



## Doug2507

Mpower/Max


----------



## lawson67

Hey guys my chip batch number is L312B581 is there anywhere i can see if this is a good batch or a bad batch?....in fact i know its a sub standard chip as it wont boot over 4.5ghz without me having to pull the battery on the bios so i know its a sub standard chip....however i wanna see that written down some where so i can stare at it and make myself feel really upset about it lol....oh and its "Malay" if that means anything?


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lawson67*
> 
> Hey guys my chip batch number is L312B581 is there anywhere i can see if this is a good batch or a bad batch?....in fact i know its a sub standard chip as it wont boot over 4.5ghz without me having to pulll the battry on the bios so i know its a sub standard chip....however i wanna see that written down some where so i can stare at it and make myself feel really pissed of about it lol....oh and its "Malay" if that means anything?


So what voltages did you try adjusting in order to get to that 4.5ghz? If you left everything on stock settings, then that would be the reason why you can't boot at that speed....


----------



## tatmMRKIV

batch l328b917 any good? Costa rica.
They have them at the local frys


----------



## lawson67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> So what voltages did you try adjusting in order to get to that 4.5ghz? If you left everything on stock settings, then that would be the reason why you can't boot at that speed....


No i am runing stable at 4.3ghz @1.125v....for 4.4ghz i need a min of 1.250v to boot into windows....at 4.5ghz i need a min of 1.270 to boot into windows...and i was still 124 error all the way up to 1.300v....4.6ghz forget it pull battrey out of bios time


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lawson67*
> 
> No i am runing stable at 4.3ghz @1.125v....for 4.4ghz i need a min of 1.250v to boot into windows....at 4.5ghz i need a min of 1.270 to boot into windows...and i was still 124 error all the way up to 1.300v....4.6ghz forget it pull battrey out of bios time


What about the VCCIN voltage, and the cache/uncore multi and voltage? What did/do you have those set at? As a general note, you can go above 1.3 vcore without damaging your CPU....The 124 BSOD code, in my experience, can also hint at a need to up the cache/uncore voltage....


----------



## kinzx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lawson67*
> 
> No i am runing stable at 4.3ghz @1.125v....for 4.4ghz i need a min of 1.250v to boot into windows....at 4.5ghz i need a min of 1.270 to boot into windows...and i was still 124 error all the way up to 1.300v....4.6ghz forget it pull battrey out of bios time


Question, You are pulling the cmos battery to clear cmos right, why do you need to pull the cmos battery, won't hitting clear cmos do the same thing?


----------



## lawson67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> What about the VCCIN voltage, and the cache/uncore multi and voltage? What did/do you have those set at? As a general note, you can go above 1.3 vcore without damaging your CPU....The 124 BSOD code, in my experience, can also hint at a need to up the cache/uncore voltage....


I did try from 1.8v - 2.0v on Vrin and on Vcache/ring from 1.0v to 1.2v on both 4.4ghz and 4.5ghz....BTW my 4.3ghz stable voltages are

core x43 multi
Cache x40
Vrin 8.20v
Vcore 1.225v
Vcache 1.125V

Oh and i don't want to run over 1.3v on Vcore i want a 24/7 overclock that i feel happy with

Kinzx

Quote:
Question, You are pulling the cmos battery to clear cmos right, why do you need to pull the cmos battery, won't hitting clear cmos do the same thing?

Number one: after trying to post at 4.6ghz it wont even POST..so to get back into bios i have to reset...

number 2: the Ga-z87x-d3h does not have a clear coms button...and the bios reset jumper is missing from motherboard....so pulling the battery is my only way to reset...plus it don't hurt pulling the battery its just a different way to achieve the same result.

Edit in fact it don't even have a jumper, in the manual it says short out the 2 polls with a piece of wire or pull the battery to reset bios


----------



## Menphisto

Asrock board = 1,9 vrin standard?


----------



## kinzx

Thank Lawson67. I knew you were resetting and I was just thinking why do it the hard way. I thought all MB nowadays had a clear cmos button or jumper.


----------



## lawson67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kinzx*
> 
> Thank Lawson67. I knew you were resetting and I was just thinking why do it the hard way. I thought all MB nowadays had a clear cmos button or jumper.


The Ga-z87x-d3h is by all accounts a bloody good Gigabyte motherboard surporting SLI which i wanted, however its there budget end motherboard without such luxurious buttons lol


----------



## solar0987

Malaysia Batch# L312B335
Will report as soon as I receive it install windows updates ect.


----------



## Rob78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lawson67*
> 
> The Ga-z87x-d3h is by all accounts a bloody good Gigabyte motherboard surporting SLI which i wanted, however its there budget end motherboard without such luxurious buttons lol


I have this board aswell and it seems quite good so far but my 4670k clocks rather bad or if i missing something. Have you noticed if the vcore resets sometimes to stock ? sometimes when i enter bios its back to stock vcore and ends up freezing when i have overclocked. Using F7 bios.


----------



## OutlawII

Is 1.30 uncore volts safe for 24/7 usage?


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lawson67*
> 
> I did try from 1.8v - 2.0v on Vrin and on Vcache/ring from 1.0v to 1.2v on both 4.4ghz and 4.5ghz....BTW my 4.3ghz stable voltages are
> 
> core x43 multi
> Cache x40
> Vrin 8.20v
> Vcore 1.225v
> Vcache 1.125V
> 
> Oh and i don't want to run over 1.3v on Vcore i want a 24/7 overclock that i feel happy with


It sounds like you're just not taking the voltages to the levels they need to be at in order to accommodate the speeds you're trying to run. It sounds like you're going for higher speeds, with close to stock voltages. Which from the sound of it, your CPU doesn't seem to be capable of. So you know, I'm not trying to be rude or anything like that, I'm trying to help you achieve your goal of a higher clock speed.

For example, my 4670k requires about 1.42vcore to be 24/7 stable at 4.6ghz. Though that also includes the increases that were required because of my RAM overclock (2400mhz), as well as my cache multi being at 44x (1.32v on the cache). My vrin is sitting at 1.95 right now.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lawson67*
> 
> Hey guys my chip batch number is L312B581 is there anywhere i can see if this is a good batch or a bad batch?....in fact i know its a sub standard chip as it wont boot over 4.5ghz without me having to pull the battery on the bios so i know its a sub standard chip....however i wanna see that written down some where so i can stare at it and make myself feel really upset about it lol....oh and its "Malay" if that means anything?


Read the guide. Chart is in there.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> batch l328b917 any good? Costa rica.
> They have them at the local frys


Read the guide. Chart is in there.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutlawII*
> 
> Is 1.30 uncore volts safe for 24/7 usage?


I think so but I stay under 1.3 right now. Whatever chance a voltage above 1.27v has to harming a CPU, even if it's very small, I find to be a needless risk because that extra 100 mhz unvore really doesn't do anything. But in terms of actual safety, I think 1.3 or under is fine.

Like, I pushed my Vcore to 1.42v but only because that voltage lets me get another 100mhz core which has a performance difference that is actually measurable.


----------



## lawson67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> It sounds like you're just not taking the voltages to the levels they need to be at in order to accommodate the speeds you're trying to run. It sounds like you're going for higher speeds, with close to stock voltages. Which from the sound of it, your CPU doesn't seem to be capable of. So you know, I'm not trying to be rude or anything like that, I'm trying to help you achieve your goal of a higher clock speed.
> 
> For example, my 4670k requires about 1.42vcore to be 24/7 stable at 4.6ghz. Though that also includes the increases that were required because of my RAM overclock (2400mhz), as well as my cache multi being at 44x (1.32v on the cache). My vrin is sitting at 1.95 right now.


Hi blaze2210 i am very happy for you that you are running your 4.6ghz overclock @ over 1.40 volts....however the design limit of that chip i think you will find is is 1.3 volts....and out of all the people that are listed in the overclocking results here

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AjXDCk5eCp1gdEdENjlDYWl6ZnV4OVlNc0lMU1V3c1E&usp=sharing#gid=0

Only 4 are running over 1.4 volts with 2 of them needing this amout of voltage to power there chips up to 5.0ghz and the other one needing over 1.4 volts to run his chip at 4.9ghz.....all of them as far as i am aware have custom water loops and being de-lidded....i dont think its a good idea to be saying to someone without knowing there cooling information that runing over 1.4 Volts on Vcore is a ok...also i don't mean to be rude but if i needed over 1.4 volts to hit 4.6ghz i would not bother as to me it would not be worth it as i would most defiantly need a custom water loop and would need to take the risk of de-lidding....most people that are running 4.6ghz are achieving this at an average voltage of 1.25 volts.....if i could achieve that also i would consider my chip as good and run that overclock


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lawson67*
> 
> Hi blaze2210 i am very happy that for you that you are running your 4.6ghz overclock @ over 1.40 volts....however the design limit of that chip i think you will find is is 1.3 volts....and out of all the people that are listed in the overclocking results here
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AjXDCk5eCp1gdEdENjlDYWl6ZnV4OVlNc0lMU1V3c1E&usp=sharing#gid=0
> 
> Only 4 are running over 1.4 volts with 2 of them needing this amout of voltage to power there chips up to 5.0ghz and the other one needing over 1.4 volts to run his chip at 4.9ghz.....all of them as far as i am aware have custom water loops and being de-lidded....i dont think its a good idea to be saying to someone without knowing there cooling information that runing over 1.4 Volts on Vcore...also i don't mean to be rude but if i needed over 1.4 volts to hit 4.6ghz i would not bother as to me it would not be worth it as i would most defiantly need a custom water loop and would need to take the risk of de-lidding....most people that are running 4.6ghz are achieving this at an average voltage of 1.25 volts.....if i could achieve that also i would consider my chip as good and run that overclock


I think you're assuming things. Exactly what is design limit and what demonstrable, applicable idea can be gleaned from it? None I know of. Belial, Darkadie, and I all run 1.4v+ vcore for x46 or x47. My tempts are awesome. Under 80C PEAK for all night of chess/encoding? I'm at 1.42v on D14, air, no delid. My first build ever. I've survived 1.5v+ vcore on air. Temps are relative from CPU to CPU, cooler to cooler, delid or not, but most importantly, which test.

So you're basing your assumption that a fixed voltage, in this case, 1.4v or higher, requires a custom loop which is demonstrably false in my records. What risk you find acceptable is your own decision but don't forget different people have different tolerances to risk. I can actually use that extra 100mhz speed in core that I get from x45 to x46. The average OC is 4.54ghz @ 1.3v. Averages last taken a week ago.

How good a clocker your CPU is is to a large extent not in your control but in my control is how far I'm willing to push it to get a higher clock rate.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lawson67*
> 
> Hi blaze2210 i am very happy that for you that you are running your 4.6ghz overclock @ over 1.40 volts....however the design limit of that chip i think you will find is is 1.3 volts....and out of all the people that are listed in the overclocking results here
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AjXDCk5eCp1gdEdENjlDYWl6ZnV4OVlNc0lMU1V3c1E&usp=sharing#gid=0
> 
> Only 4 are running over 1.4 volts with 2 of them needing this amout of voltage to power there chips up to 5.0ghz and the other one needing over 1.4 volts to run his chip at 4.9ghz.....all of them as far as i am aware have custom water loops and being de-lidded....i dont think its a good idea to be saying to someone without knowing there cooling information that runing over 1.4 Volts on Vcore is a ok...also i don't mean to be rude but if i needed over 1.4 volts to hit 4.6ghz i would not bother as to me it would not be worth it as i would most defiantly need a custom water loop and would need to take the risk of de-lidding....most people that are running 4.6ghz are achieving this at an average voltage of 1.25 volts.....if i could achieve that also i would consider my chip as good and run that overclock


I had this OC level running on a Kuhler 620 in push/pull, and my temps are in the 30's - under regular full loads (not synthetic benches) I only see about 57*C....It would really be useful for you to do some accurate research before trying to speak in a matter-of-fact manner, as the level of vcore that many consider to be dangerous is actually 1.5v - also with a 2.2v+ vrin. Also, I have not delidded my CPU.

Keep in mind, that as you increase your cache multi and RAM frequency, your CPU starts to require more voltage to be stable. Just trying to help here.


----------



## lawson67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I think you're assuming things. Exactly what is design limit and what demonstrable, applicable idea can be gleaned from it? None I know of. Belial, Darkadie, and I all run 1.4v+ vcore for x46 or x47. My tempts are awesome. Under 80C PEAK for all night of chess/encoding? I'm at 1.42v on D14, air, no delid. My first build ever. I've survived 1.5v+ vcore on air. Temps are relative from CPU to CPU, cooler to cooler, delid or not, but most importantly, which test.
> 
> So you're basing your assumption that a fixed voltage, in this case, 1.4v or higher, requires a custom loop which is demonstrably false in my records. What risk you find acceptable is your own decision but don't forget different people have different tolerances to risk. I can actually use that extra 100mhz speed in core that I get from x45 to x46. The average OC is 4.54ghz @ 1.3v. Averages last taken a week ago.
> 
> How good a clocker your CPU is is to a large extent not in your control but in my control is how far I'm willing to push it to get a higher clock rate.


I totally agree with what you say however my chip at over 1.4 volts would be hitting over 100c and most probably shut down to protect its self...my point is that not all chips like mine are capable of running over 1.4 volts without overheating and therefore risking damage to the chip...also i dont believe blaze knows my cooling situation...also there are a lot of noobs on this threat like myself learning to overclock and i think that it should be explained that at that voltage there are and could be risks....my chip as i am sure many others who read this thread could not with stand that amount of voltage...and if i did run that voltage and then ran IBT or prime and walked away to make a coffee or popped out to walk the dog may find that when they got home there lovely new pc would never start again....and us noobs can do stuff like that when we don't understand everything and are told that your chip could withstand 1.4 volts...lucky i know enough to feel i wanted to say this and i can not see how you could not agree.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lawson67*
> 
> I totally agree with what you say however my chip at over 1.4 volts would be hitting over 100c and most probably shut down to protect its self...my point is that not all chips like mine are capable of running over 1.4 volts without overheating and therefore risking damage to the chip...also i dont believe blaze knows my cooling situation...also there are a lot of noobs on this threat like myself learning to overclock and i think that it should be explained that at that voltage there are and could be risks....my chip as i am sure many others who read this thread could not with stand that amount of voltage...and if i did run that voltage and then ran IBT or prime and walked away to make a coffee or popped out to walk the dog may find that when they got home there lovely new pc would never start again....and us noobs can do stuff like that when we don't understand everything and are told that your chip could withstand 1.4 volts...lucky i know enough to feel i wanted to say this and i can not see how you could not agree.


Some things just shouldn't have to be stated, or are stated in round about ways in the guide. For instance, you shouldn't be automatically throwing 1.4v on your chip and start overclocking. That's just common sense. You should slowly be working up your voltage and if you're monitoring temps like you should, you'll see whether or not your chip and cooling solution are meant for higher volts. My chip right now needs a delid because even under a custom loop I'm getting temps in the low 70s with 1.345v. Granted, I've suspected something might be awry with my block...


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lawson67*
> 
> I totally agree with what you say however my chip at over 1.4 volts would be hitting over 100c and most probably shut down to protect its self...my point is that not all chips like mine are capable of running over 1.4 volts without overheating and therefore risking damage to the chip...also i dont believe blaze knows my cooling situation...also there are a lot of noobs on this threat like myself learning to overclock and i think that it should be explained that at that voltage there are and could be risks....my chip as i am sure many others who read this thread could not with stand that amount of voltage...and if i did run that voltage and then ran IBT or prime and walked away to make a coffee or popped out to walk the dog may find that when they got home there lovely new pc would never start again....and us noobs can do stuff like that when we don't understand everything and are told that your chip could withstand 1.4 volts...lucky i know enough to feel i wanted to say this and i can not see how you could not agree.


As James said: You don't just pop in 1.4v because it's a nice round figure which you randomly guessed will work fine. I mean, I can totally add that part to the guide, just in case somebody does that. But let's assume everybody knows that: There is no way to brick your CPU if you up voltage incrementally. Why anybody would ramp voltage way up and then walk away to make a coffee without first checking temps for the first 10 seconds is totally beyond me. And exactly, it's the test you are doing. The temperatures vary a whole lot from test to test. When I finally stop procrastinating and start testing all the stress programs I will try to rank them in order of heat output. That way people know what to expect. I'll refine the guide and add the obvious points brought about here... Just in case somebody makes a mistake.

@James:
Although this is a Haswell OC guide and I assume people know basics of ocing, for the sake of trying to make the guide as foolproof as possible, I'm willing to add obvious points.


----------



## lawson67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> I had this OC level running on a Kuhler 620 in push/pull, and my temps are in the 30's - under regular full loads (not synthetic benches) I only see about 57*C....It would really be useful for you to do some accurate research before trying to speak in a matter-of-fact manner, as the level of vcore that many consider to be dangerous is actually 1.5v - also with a 2.2v+ vrin. Also, I have not delidded my CPU.
> 
> Keep in mind, that as you increase your cache multi and RAM frequency, your CPU starts to require more voltage to be stable. Just trying to help here.


Sorry but i am sure you are trying to help...however you did not know my cooling situation or what benchmarking programs i have sitting on my desktop...you don't know how much of i noob i am when you ask such limited questions and then say it should be fine to run over 1.4 volts though my cpu....no i am sorry and i will speak in such a matter of fact way when you are telling someone its ok to run 1.4 volts though there new CPU and you see this as acceptable...if i had done that and ran that voltage and then ran IBTor prime i could end up like the 2 guys who have had there chips die on them....read this

"So I finally killed it. Long story short I ran with stable 4.5 ghz overclock for more than a month. My chip was delidded with CLP between IHS and the die. Core voltage was ~1.32. Temps never went above 75C on Prime95. Few days ago I decided to try Prime95 with AVX.

I noticed that with AVX the voltage jumped to ~1.38, I was not too worried because temps didn't go any higher. I observed it for few minutes and left it run for few hours. When I came back my PC was dead. Would not turn on at all. Fans would spin and turn off right away."

No one not even you guys knows enough about haswell yet...we are all still learning!

http://www.overclock.net/t/1417554/killed-my-4770k


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lawson67*
> 
> Sorry but i am sure you are trying to help...however you did not know my cooling situation or what benchmarking programs i have sitting on my desktop...you don't know how much of i noob i am when you ask such limited questions and then say it should be fine to run over 1.4 volts though my cpu....no i am sorry but i will speak in such a matter of fact way when you are telling someone its ok to run 1.4 volts though there new CPU is seen as acceptable...if i had done that and ran that voltage and then ran IBTor prime i could end up like the 2 guys who have had there chips die on them....read this
> No one not even you guys knows enough about haswell yet...we are all still learning!
> 
> "So I finally killed it. Long story short I ran with stable 4.5 ghz overclock for more than a month. My chip was delidded with CLP between IHS and the die. Core voltage was ~1.32. Temps never went above 75C on Prime95. Few days ago I decided to try Prime95 with AVX.
> 
> I noticed that with AVX the voltage jumped to ~1.38, I was not too worried because temps didn't go any higher. I observed it for few minutes and left it run for few hours. When I came back my PC was dead. Would not turn on at all. Fans would spin and turn off right away."
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1417554/killed-my-4770k


Which ended up being a delid issue. And I already gave a large paragraph disclaimer for that. When you whack your CPU with a hammer, do so at your own peril.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lawson67*
> 
> Sorry but i am sure you are trying to help...however you did not know my cooling situation or what benchmarking programs i have sitting on my desktop...you don't know how much of i noob i am when you ask such limited questions and then say it should be fine to run over 1.4 volts though my cpu....no i am sorry but i will speak in such a matter of fact way when you are telling someone its ok to run 1.4 volts though there new CPU is seen as acceptable...if i had done that and ran that voltage and then ran IBTor prime i could end up like the 2 guys who have had there chips die on them....read this
> No one not even you guys knows enough about haswell yet...we are all still learning!
> 
> "So I finally killed it. Long story short I ran with stable 4.5 ghz overclock for more than a month. My chip was delidded with CLP between IHS and the die. Core voltage was ~1.32. Temps never went above 75C on Prime95. Few days ago I decided to try Prime95 with AVX.
> 
> I noticed that with AVX the voltage jumped to ~1.38, I was not too worried because temps didn't go any higher. I observed it for few minutes and left it run for few hours. When I came back my PC was dead. Would not turn on at all. Fans would spin and turn off right away."
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1417554/killed-my-4770k


If i remember correctly from that topic; it wasn't certain why it died and it was almost certainly not from running 1.38v. Since he was running Prime on adaptive voltage, it's very possible that the voltage rose far higher when it switched onto another FFT size, especially since the first FFT size that prime, especially prime 28.1 runs, is much easier than the second one.

If you want actual evidence of stuff running fine, Belial showed me a shot of 30-hours prime 28.1 pass at ~1.47 load vcore yesterday. He's probably loaded CPU a couple hundreds hours at ~1.42-1.47 load vcore (delid, h110 pushpull, 10c room) without it blowing up - i have some doubts for longevity though.


----------



## BoredErica

1.38v on adaptive on Prime can very well break the CPU. I accidently ran Prime on 1.35 and then I shot up to 100C, closed it in a hurry.

I've already added two paragraphs addressing basics of OCing: Can be dangerous, watch temps, etc.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lawson67*
> 
> Sorry but i am sure you are trying to help...however you did not know my cooling situation or what benchmarking programs i have sitting on my desktop...you don't know how much of i noob i am when you ask such limited questions and then say it should be fine to run over 1.4 volts though my cpu....no i am sorry but i will speak in such a matter of fact way when you are telling someone its ok to run 1.4 volts though there new CPU is seen as acceptable...if i had done that and ran that voltage and then ran IBTor prime i could end up like the 2 guys who have had there chips die on them....read this
> 
> "So I finally killed it. Long story short I ran with stable 4.5 ghz overclock for more than a month. My chip was delidded with CLP between IHS and the die. Core voltage was ~1.32. Temps never went above 75C on Prime95. Few days ago I decided to try Prime95 with AVX.
> 
> I noticed that with AVX the voltage jumped to ~1.38, I was not too worried because temps didn't go any higher. I observed it for few minutes and left it run for few hours. When I came back my PC was dead. Would not turn on at all. Fans would spin and turn off right away."
> 
> No one not even you guys knows enough about haswell yet...we are all still learning!
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1417554/killed-my-4770k


Perfect example of why you *NEVER* run any synthetic tests while on Adaptive voltages....And after all of this talk, you still haven't mentioned what cooling solution you're using....


----------



## lawson67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Perfect example of why you *NEVER* run any synthetic tests while on Adaptive voltages....And after all of this talk, you still haven't mentioned what cooling solution you're using....


And after all of this talk now only do you say ..."Perfect example of why you NEVER run any synthetic tests"....and "you still haven't mentioned what cooling solution" ...don't mean to be funny mate but i am a long distance truck driver not a computer wiz kid or anything of the such and to me you are asking all the right questions now at the wrong time..also if i had of killed my CPU it would not be so easy for me to just pop out and buy another one.....
Anyhow as for my cooling situation its a h80i


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Perfect example of why you *NEVER* run any synthetic tests while on Adaptive voltages....And after all of this talk, you still haven't mentioned what cooling solution you're using....


That...

But to be clear here, lawson:

-Delid Issue: Has its own paragraph. Common sense dictates hitting your CPU is potentially dangerous.

-General Temp Issue: Has it's own section under stress test section where I note what temps are safe or not safe. That itself is more than enough hint that testing temps is a good idea. But I have made that even more clear now. First section, first paragraph (under "Basics" spoiler, very first one(.

-Temps Under Adaptive: Noted that one must NOT stress synthetics under adaptive, once underlined + bold, another time noted in the stressing section. Another time listed in the actual CPU OCing instructions.

-General Voltage Issues: Same with general temp issues, listed in same place. If the guide takes the trouble of displaying and making you read two long paragraphs on what voltages are safe, then it stands to reason that voltages affect safety.

I think all the issues are listed in the guide already. It might get lost in the sea of text, but it's in there, even the most basics, especially now that I've just put in two new paragraphs.


----------



## lawson67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> That...
> 
> But to be clear here, lawson:
> 
> -Delid Issue: Has its own paragraph. Common sense dictates hitting your CPU is potentially dangerous.
> -General Temp Issue: Has it's own section under stress test section where I note what temps are safe or not safe. That itself is more than enough hint that testing temps is a good idea. But I have made that even more clear now. First section, first paragraph (under "Basics" spoiler, very first one(.
> -Temps Under Adaptive: Noted that one must NOT stress synthetics under adaptive, once underlined + bold, another time noted in the stressing section. Another time listed in the actual CPU OCing instructions.
> -General Voltage Issues: Same with general temp issues, listed in same place. If the guide takes the trouble of displaying and making you read two long paragraphs on what voltages are safe, then it stands to reason that voltages affect safety.
> 
> I think all the issues are listed in the guide already. It might get lost in the sea of text, but it's in there, even the most basics, especially now that I've just put in two new paragraphs.


Thank you Darkwizzie for the above and updating it...however i have already read that information...my concerns are for the people that don't read that information which we all know that not everyone does...they like to pop into a thread before reading what they should of all ready read and ask questions... maybe a bit like the guy on the last page who it would appear has not read all the paragrahs when he asked you this...

Quote:
Originally Posted by OutlawII View Post

Is 1.30 uncore volts safe for 24/7 usage?
I think so but I stay under 1.3 right now. Whatever chance a voltage above 1.27v has to harming a CPU, even if it's very small, I find to be a needless risk because that extra 100 mhz unvore really doesn't do anything. But in terms of actual safety, I think 1.3 or under is fine.

Like, I pushed my Vcore to 1.42v but only because that voltage lets me get another 100mhz core which has a performance difference that is actually measurable.

Common sense dictates he had not read all of the information before he asked you this question...we all know not everyone reads everything...my only concern is to keep that in mind when telling people that you can put a voltage though your cpu that we all know is slightly over the top and we don't know what there cooling situation is?...noobs and kids are on all forum asking all sorts of questions and it is or should be clear from there questions alone that the have not read the disclaimer...all i am saying is that from you guys that know a lot more than myself and as i am sure many others that read this thread please keep this in mind when dishing out information......thx


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lawson67*
> 
> Thank you Darkwizzie for the above and updating it...however i have already read that information...my concerns are for the people that don't read that information which we all know that not everyone does...they like to pop into a thread before reading what they should of all ready read and ask questions... maybe a bit like the guy on the last page who it would appear has not read all the paragrahs when he asked you this...
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by OutlawII View Post
> 
> Is 1.30 uncore volts safe for 24/7 usage?
> I think so but I stay under 1.3 right now. Whatever chance a voltage above 1.27v has to harming a CPU, even if it's very small, I find to be a needless risk because that extra 100 mhz unvore really doesn't do anything. But in terms of actual safety, I think 1.3 or under is fine.
> 
> Like, I pushed my Vcore to 1.42v but only because that voltage lets me get another 100mhz core which has a performance difference that is actually measurable.
> 
> Common sense dictates he had not read all of the information before he asked you this question...we all know not everyone reads everything...my only concern is to keep that in mind when telling people that you can put a voltage though your cpu that we all know is slightly over the top and we don't know what there cooling situation is?...noobs and kids are on all forum asking all sorts of questions and it is or should be clear from there questions alone that the have not read the disclaimer...all i am saying is that from you guys that know a lot more than myself and as i am sure many others that read this thread please keep this in mind when dishing out information......thx


Ok, I'll just qualify 1.4v with 1.4v via x264.

But I think the easiest way to brick your CPU is by stressing synthetics over adaptive without checking temps and running off to do something else. I've already done all I can with the guide itself, tis' a shame people don't read.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Ok, I'll just qualify 1.4v with 1.4v via x264.
> But I think the easiest way to brick your CPU is by stressing synthetics over adaptive without checking temps and running off to do something else. I've already done all I can with the guide itself, tis' a shame people don't read.


It's seriously grown old that people come to a thread asking for help without even bother to help themselves. Shoot. People need to start sending me their CPUs and I'll overclock for them and then tell them what they need to run it at.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> It's seriously grown old that people come to a thread asking for help without even bother to help themselves. Shoot. People need to start sending me their CPUs and I'll overclock for them and then tell them what they need to run it at.


Exactly!!!! Or this sudden influx of batch questions....I've been to many different Haswell threads, on many different forums, and what I've gathered is this: It is seriously a silicon lottery. Just because you have the same batch # as a spectacular overclocking CPU, it doesn't mean that yours is going to perform the same way.

This leads back to the main thing we've all learned about Haswell - Every chip is different....


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Exactly!!!! Or this sudden influx of batch questions....I've been to many different Haswell threads, on many different forums, and what I've gathered is this: It is seriously a silicon lottery. Just because you have the same batch # as a spectacular overclocking CPU, it doesn't mean that yours is going to perform the same way.
> 
> This leads back to the main thing we've all learned about Haswell - Every chip is different....


People need to break their ways of thinking when it comes to overclocking. Haswell is extremely different from anything in the past. The fact that we have to play with so many voltages and such. I welcome the change as we are no longer board dependent for our overclocks with the change to the FIVR being on die and such. Another thing. people need to stop complaining that haswell is so much hotter. Well duh it's hotter. When you take something that used to be on the mobo and add it to the CPU, of course it will get hotter. And the glue that intel uses... I won't go into that though. I'm seriously considering bare die cooling with EK's bare die cooling kit for my block.. Mmm, bare die.


----------



## error-id10t

Can someone - preferably with ASUS board - check their cache volts and compare what you set them in BIOS? I've got this issue that whatever I set and in Manual or Adaptive mode, I get an + offset of 0.045v always. So 1.22v turns into 1.265v and so on in HWInfo.

I can't remember this being the case earlier, am I going mad or others seeing this? I initially thought this was due to SVID being on but it's not.


----------



## JackNaylorPE

Without reading thru all 592 pages ..... has anyone played with RoG RealBench to see how it compares with the tried and true stressing standards ?


----------



## rickyman0319

Realbench got a new version, ver. 2 beta.


----------



## JackNaylorPE

Yup, that's what I ran 2nite ..... finished assembling loop yesterday and fingers too sore from cutting tube and twisting fittings to do any sleeving







Started playingg with OC for Schlitz and Giggles

Did a few short runs at 4.0 and 4.2 to gauge temps, then jumped to 4.5

1st attempt at 4.5 Ghz and 1.25 went nowhere.... 1.3 worked fine (62-62-56-54)

2nd at 4.6 and 1.325 didn't cut it.... 1.3625 did (73-73-67-65)....That's all I was looking for so then bumped the Mushkies to 2400 ... requires 1.37 (75-74-69-65)

Didn't fiddle much ....just multiplier and Vcore, nuttin else changed. Loop just filled w/ DW to flush..... will take down loop after turkey day, gonna make some few slight piping adjustments, clean the blocks, reassemble and add coolant....then will take a real shot at getting lower temps.

Was just wondering how close RealBench performed as a determiner of stability next to the "ole standards"


----------



## Scotty Mac

Sounds like a little drama going here.







Anyways, lawson67, if anyone in their right minds would just jump at to that kind of voltage (without a smidget of research) shouldn't be attempting an overclock anyways, or even owing a PC! Darkwizzie put his and many others' knowledge into his guide. So it's not like he's saying "hey. do this or that and follow every last detail", because this chip is a breed of its own. What works for some, may not work for others. Check out some you tube videos on overclocking this CPU and see what you get. Almost guarantee you that it won't work 100% for you. I know it didn't with mine. The guide has been useful in many ways. I had to learn the hard way myself by being hardheaded and not totally reading and UNDERSTANDING what was being provided. but back to the research aspect.. go to the intel website and research these CPU's. It'll tell you all you need to know about what's "safe" and whatnot. Yes the name of the website speaks for itself (overclock.net, there's always people who will push the boundaries of "safe"







Everyone should do that. Funny thing is.. do a goodle search on overclocking Haswell and see what pops up.. guaranteed either this thread or that toms hardware dirty overclock thread. But I'd suggest (if you want to actually do it properly), don't use that thread.


----------



## OutlawII

Yep reall y all the drama for a simple question if a certain voltage is safe! Darkwizzie has put a great guide together Thanks!


----------



## fleetfeather

Right, later tonight I'm going to get my 4770k back out of the box and try again.

I'm half praying to find a way to be at least 4.4ghz stable without throttling, and half praying that I can't find a single stable overclockable frequency so I have an excuse to RMA this sucker.









Edit: is the lowest uncore you can run without fractionally hindering performance 34x (for 4770k)?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Right, later tonight I'm going to get my 4770k back out of the box and try again.
> 
> I'm half praying to find a way to be at least 4.4ghz stable without throttling, and half praying that I can't find a single stable overclockable frequency so I have an excuse to RMA this sucker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: is the lowest uncore you can run without fractionally hindering performance 34x (for 4770k)?


No, but nobody tests uncore under that because you don't get anything by setting uncore that low. Setting uncore below stock isn't going to get you higher core. Of course, there is a performance decrease anytime you lower uncore, it just builds up as you lower it more and more. It's still not that measurable but due to the fact that there's nothing to be gained by setting it under stock, we keep it at stock minimum.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Can someone - preferably with ASUS board - check their cache volts and compare what you set them in BIOS? I've got this issue that whatever I set and in Manual or Adaptive mode, I get an + offset of 0.045v always. So 1.22v turns into 1.265v and so on in HWInfo.
> 
> I can't remember this being the case earlier, am I going mad or others seeing this? I initially thought this was due to SVID being on but it's not.


You could always set a negative offset for the amount of the difference and see if that helps....

I've noticed a similar effect on my MSI Gaming Edition board (GD65)....


----------



## error-id10t

[/quote]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Edit: is the lowest uncore you can run without fractionally hindering performance 34x (for 4770k)?


AFAIK 4770K it'd be x35 but take my board as an example auto would set x39.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> You could always set a negative offset for the amount of the difference and see if that helps....
> 
> I've noticed a similar effect on my MSI Gaming Edition board (GD65)....


Don't have offsets, can only define volt. What I meant by offset was that it appears to be an offset as that's what happens.. it goes up by +0.045 and slightly more under load.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Don't have offsets, can only define volt. What I meant by offset was that it appears to be an offset as that's what happens.. it goes up by +0.045 and slightly more under load.


I just did a bit of searching, and it looks like your UEFI has offset controls, check out this pic:


It looks like you need to have the voltage settings on manual, then go to the AI Tweaker tab, then CPU Voltage Settings....I hope this helps....

Here's the link to the site I pulled the pic from: http://www.pcper.com/reviews/Motherboards/ASUS-Z87-Pro-Motherboard-Review/BIOS-Features


----------



## fleetfeather

I originally thought 35x as well, but some1 told me 34x... Maybe they thought I had a 4670k haha


----------



## Cyro999

setting 35x on my 4770k gives 40x under load and 8x when not under load (giga board) if the CPU is overclocked, so have to use a manual setting of 34x or 36x


----------



## xtreemeNoob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> setting 35x on my 4770k gives 40x under load and 8x when not under load (giga board) if the CPU is overclocked, so have to use a manual setting of 34x or 36x


but keeping it manual at 34x or 36x always keeps them at those values regardless of idle or load right??


----------



## Cyro999

Yea


----------



## fleetfeather

4.2ghz @ 1.26VID / 1.28vcore stable through 2 passes of x264 atm


Spoiler: screeny







is that difference in VID and Vcore any larger than most people are getting? (I'm on a Asus Gryphon z87) Should I be trying to close that difference?


----------



## Scotty Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> 4.2ghz @ 1.26VID / 1.28vcore stable through 2 passes of x264 atm
> 
> 
> Spoiler: screeny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is that difference in VID and Vcore any larger than most people are getting? (I'm on a Asus Gryphon z87) Should I be trying to close that difference?


Your VID is what you set in BIOS. If you open HWInfo it'll read either a slight bit higher or lower. Don't get VID confused with vcore readings. Pay more attention to the vcore than the VID. No reason to try and "close the gap" there.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty Mac*
> 
> Your VID is what you set in BIOS. If you open HWInfo it'll read either a slight bit higher or lower. Don't get VID confused with vcore readings. Pay more attention to the vcore than the VID. No reason to try and "close the gap" there.


Yep I understand. It's just annoying when I set 1.25, 1.26 and 1.27 VID and all three result in 1.28vcore haha


----------



## Cyro999

No they don't, software is just inaccurate. The IVR targets ~20mv above VID for vcore and ring


----------



## fleetfeather

ahhh, gotcha


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Yep I understand. It's just annoying when I set 1.25, 1.26 and 1.27 VID and all three result in 1.28vcore haha


That tends to happen for me as well. 1.25, 1.26, 1.265, all result in 1.28vcore for me. Doesn't seem to be a board issue, so it might just have to do with the way it's handled. Sometimes, it doesn't even hit 1.28v at load. I think if I were to run an AVX test, it would.


----------



## Cyro999

Software only reads voltage in large steps, like 1.256, 1.264 etc. Best practice is to either get a multimeter, or assume it'll target what you set +0.02 and that software isn't too accurate with the third and especially fourth digit, it's just an approximation


----------



## fleetfeather

Curious as to what people saw in terms of core temp increase when uping Vring?


----------



## Cyro999

Nobody really tested it, because there's little reason to use high vring on a 24/7 overclock - 400mhz increase on uncore meaning half a percent increase in some benches, and most i'd guess needing under 1.2 ring for 4.0ghz uncore - there's little reason to pass 1.25 ring, and little temp decrease from lowering uncore further down than ~40x


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Nobody really tested it, because there's little reason to use high vring on a 24/7 overclock - 400mhz increase on uncore meaning half a percent increase in some benches, and most i'd guess needing under 1.2 ring for 4.0ghz uncore - there's little reason to pass 1.25 ring, and little temp decrease from lowering uncore further down than ~40x


Great, thanks. Long overdue, but +rep


----------



## kinzx

I actually tested vring trying to get a 1:1 ratio which I did and was unhappy with. I only tested increase in vring but until I hit 1.3 the increase in temp is negligible. I would say even 1.3 and over and after monitoring and testing for weeks it was like 2-3c which I believe is well within the margin of error as well as fluctuation in room temp. However, the test did should that in the case of my chip, increasing voltage and trying to get 1:1 affected performance negatively instead of increasing it. Like cyro999 say, the increase was not much and only a few point different in benchmarks but I decided the higher voltage was not what I was comfortable with running it 24/7. I settle on a number I felt gave me optimal balance in power and operation.

In my opinion, vcore is still the one and only reason for high temp and pushing more power anywhere else did not give any better performance. Maybe smoother operation in some benchmarks and rendering but nothing you will notice day to day usage. With haswell, too much power can be a bad thing, a balance need to be found.


----------



## fleetfeather

yep, i've been playing with a few more values lately now that i'm approaching stability.

Vring had no impact for me between 1.15v-1.28v
VRIN had no impact for me between 1.76v-1.95v

cheers guys


----------



## OutlawII

For the asus guys increasing Cpu eventual voltage can have a affect on overclock stability they recommend having it .45 volts higher than vcore.


----------



## Cyro999

Eventual VRIN is just.. VRIN. 0.45v is probably a minimum above


----------



## fleetfeather

yeah i saw that too... to be honest, my auto VRIN was around ~1.75. I can't image it building to 2.2v over time would be easy to account for. Does it drop as soon as the load on the cpu drops again?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Curious as to what people saw in terms of core temp increase when uping Vring?


It's stuffed in the guide somewhere, but the temp difference is there, it's just relatively small and not really a big factor.

VID vs Vcore I went into in the guide, this gap is normal.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> yeah i saw that too... to be honest, my auto VRIN was around ~1.75. I can't image it building to 2.2v over time would be easy to account for. Does it drop as soon as the load on the cpu drops again?


VRIN is fairly constant, or should be with LLC, anyway. Eventual vs Initial, AFAIK, only applies during the boot process or something weird like that - it's an asus only thing


----------



## wy2sl0

Guys I am kinda freaking out. I built my PC a few months ago and OC'd with some stability testing and all was good. I had some crashes lately and they seem to have stopped (may have been Windows 8, since it was freezing) but anyways. I re ran IBT @ 2gb and the temp difference across my cores is massive.

Core 0 - 99*C Max
Core 1 - 96*C Max
Core 2 - 87*C Max
Core 3 - 80*C Max

I am delidded with MX-5 and an H100i. Do you think it just seated terribly after a few months of use? By the way this is at 1.248v / 4.4Ghz on a 4670K


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> It's stuffed in the guide somewhere, but the temp difference is there, it's just relatively small and not really a big factor.


yeah must be real small haha; didn't see a single degree of movement
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> VRIN is fairly constant, or should be with LLC, anyway. Eventual vs Initial, AFAIK, only applies during the boot process or something weird like that - it's an asus only thing


i'll go try find some info on it. it'd be great if JJ actually explained things in english, rather than stringing together 3- or 4-syllable words constantly and calling it 'an explanation' haha


----------



## [CyGnus]

I did not notice temp increase at all, was playing with uncore to see some differences and i found something not much but something my settings are:

4.5GHz @ 1.24v
4.3GHz Uncore @ 1.2v
VRIN @ 1.85v

Prime 95 1h


The difference i found in uncore OC is with superpi i got lower times cinebench scored higher and 3dmark also scored a bit higher (i run the test 3x to be sure) so raising the uncore from 4.0GHz to 4.3GHz gives some mini bump on the performance, If you ask if its noticeable i have to say its NOT.



Uncore 4.0GHz Score: 919
Uncore 4.3GHz Score: 924

3Dmark11 Stock VGA Clocks GTX760 P9106 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7564847


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wy2sl0*
> 
> Guys I am kinda freaking out. I built my PC a few months ago and OC'd with some stability testing and all was good. I had some crashes lately and they seem to have stopped (may have been Windows 8, since it was freezing) but anyways. I re ran IBT @ 2gb and the temp difference across my cores is massive.
> 
> Core 0 - 99*C Max
> Core 1 - 96*C Max
> Core 2 - 87*C Max
> Core 3 - 80*C Max
> 
> I am delidded with MX-5 and an H100i. Do you think it just seated terribly after a few months of use? By the way this is at 1.248v / 4.4Ghz on a 4670K


Do you have CLU on the die?

"regular" pastes don't work too well under IHS, you get pump out effect and temps get really bad like that.


----------



## fleetfeather

nice stuff CyGnus







oh, and your voltage for 4.5 is making me jelly. Currently fighting with x264 to get 4.5 stable at 1.375vcore haha


----------



## [CyGnus]

I guess a got lucky since i am on air cooling and NOT dellided


----------



## fleetfeather

so i just went to check how my x264 encoding was going...

on the 10th pass, my system has thrown a EventID 1000 Application Error on the x264 encoder. No BSOD though. Is this a sign of instability? No other WHEA errors in my event viewer


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> It's seriously grown old that people come to a thread asking for help without even bother to help themselves. Shoot. People need to start sending me their CPUs and I'll overclock for them and then tell them what they need to run it at.


Are you serious?! this sounds like a great deal









I wish I were more sarcastic as I said this.. If my new not raped chip is as bad as the last one I had I might seriously have to consider taking you up on that

I wish I could just get a couple trays of these prude chips and bin


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> Are you serious?! this sounds like a great deal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I were more sarcastic as I said this.. If my new not raped chip is as bad as the last one I had I might seriously have to consider taking you up on that
> 
> I wish I could just get a couple trays of these prude chips and bin


If I had the time, I'd definitely do it. The problem is with all the legalities involved of you broke my chip you owe me a new one and all that, I wouldn't be willing to.


----------



## Doug2507

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wy2sl0*
> 
> Guys I am kinda freaking out. I built my PC a few months ago and OC'd with some stability testing and all was good. I had some crashes lately and they seem to have stopped (may have been Windows 8, since it was freezing) but anyways. I re ran IBT @ 2gb and the temp difference across my cores is massive.
> 
> Core 0 - 99*C Max
> Core 1 - 96*C Max
> Core 2 - 87*C Max
> Core 3 - 80*C Max
> 
> I am delidded with MX-5 and an H100i. Do you think it just seated terribly after a *few months of use*? By the way this is at 1.248v / 4.4Ghz on a 4670K


As well as what Cyro said, it also dries out over time. I'd re-apply for a start and see what that does. I'd also change to CLU under IHS.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> If I had the time, I'd definitely do it. The problem is with all the legalities involved of you broke my chip you owe me a new one and all that, I wouldn't be willing to.


Wouldn't that be the point of having intel OC warranty?.. It's not like I'd be asking you to delid it or anything.
cuz frankly I don't have the time to mess with this thing that I thought I would have. and If someone basically knew how to OC it in 5minutes vs me taking weeks.. that'd be tits...

I think the issue would come from MOBOs if you tried to ship thast safely and all the prices would be astronomical.. But this is a pretty small chip


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> Wouldn't that be the point of having intel OC warranty?.. It's not like I'd be asking you to delid it or anything.
> cuz frankly I don't have the time to mess with this thing that I thought I would have. and If someone basically knew how to OC it in 5minutes vs me taking weeks.. that'd be tits...
> 
> I think the issue would come from MOBOs if you tried to ship thast safely and all the prices would be astronomical.. But this is a pretty small chip


Mobo doesn't matter.







it'd definitely take me more than five minutes, but I could easily find a max OC in a day or two.


----------



## ImJJames

CPU Multi: 42
Cache Multi: AUTO
Vcore Volt: 1.275
Cache Volt: 1.275
Vrin Volt: 2.0
Hyperthreading: ON

Memory XMP OFF
Memory Frequency: 1600mhz
1.5volts
Batch #3313B
Costa Rica
Hyper Evo 212 Cooler

Prime95 blend test stable 2 hours (Max temp 80C, but stays at 60C 80% of the test)

Just did a quick test with hyperthreading off, 4.4Ghz @ 1.3 volts on prime95 blend, BSOD within 15 minutes.


----------



## BoredErica

It'd probably take me a week max given what I know now. But I'm not going to take CPUs from people to overclock for them because I'm not taking out my CPU in my motherboard and putting the heatsink/paste/CPU back when I'm done.


----------



## fleetfeather

Is anyone actually seeing x264 temps replicated on day to day usage? Specifically in gaming environments (cpu bound mmo's or bf4 64p).


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ImJJames*
> 
> CPU Multi: 42
> Cache Multi: AUTO
> Vcore Volt: 1.275
> Cache Volt: 1.275
> Vrin Volt: 2.0
> Hyperthreading: ON
> 
> Memory XMP OFF
> Memory Frequency: 1600mhz
> 1.5volts
> Batch #3313B
> Costa Rica
> Hyper Evo 212 Cooler
> 
> Prime95 blend test stable 2 hours (Max temp 80C, but stays at 60C 80% of the test)
> 
> Just did a quick test with hyperthreading off, 4.4Ghz @ 1.3 volts on prime95 blend, BSOD within 15 minutes.


Hey,

What is your cooling solution?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Is anyone actually seeing x264 temps replicated on day to day usage? Specifically in gaming environments (cpu bound mmo's or bf4 64p).


I am with with bf4 and such.


----------



## ImJJames

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Hey,
> What is your cooling solution?


Its on there, hyper 212 plus


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I am with with bf4 and such.


mmm, i might drop back to 4.4 then... still fairly impressed that I _only_ hit 84C @ 1.375v









---

never had a 101 based STOP error before. what should I be looking at to resolve it?


Spoiler: screeny


----------



## jrcbandit

Username: jrcbandit
CPU Model: 4770k hyperthreading on
Core Multiplier: 44x
CPU VID: 1.3
Input Voltage (VCCIN): 1.92
Uncore Multiplier: 36x
Uncore Voltage: 1.15
Cooling Solution: Raystorm custom loop
Stability Test: Prime95 2 hrs, X264 5 pass
Batch Number: Costa Rica 3324B449
Ram Speed: 2133; 9 10 10 28 147 timings 1.55 V (Samsung Green low profile 1600 memory; tested with SuperPi and Prime95 blend)
IO/SA voltage: +0.14

Should I be testing more passes of x264 or is 5 enough?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ImJJames*
> 
> Its on there, hyper 212 plus


Quote:



> Originally Posted by *jrcbandit*
> 
> Username: jrcbandit
> CPU Model: 4770k hyperthreading on
> Core Multiplier: 44x
> CPU VID: 1.3
> Input Voltage (VCCIN): 1.92
> Uncore Multiplier: 36x
> Uncore Voltage: 1.15
> Cooling Solution: Raystorm custom loop
> Stability Test: Prime95 2 hrs, X264 5 pass
> Batch Number: Costa Rica 3324B449
> Ram Speed: 2133; 9 10 10 28 147 timings 1.55 V (Samsung Green low profile 1600 memory; tested with SuperPi and Prime95 blend)
> IO/SA voltage: +0.14
> 
> Should I be testing more passes of x264 or is 5 enough?


Both charted, thanks.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jrcbandit*
> 
> Username: jrcbandit
> CPU Model: 4770k hyperthreading on
> Core Multiplier: 44x
> CPU VID: 1.3
> Input Voltage (VCCIN): 1.92
> Uncore Multiplier: 36x
> Uncore Voltage: 1.15
> Cooling Solution: Raystorm custom loop
> Stability Test: Prime95 2 hrs, X264 5 pass
> Batch Number: Costa Rica 3324B449
> Ram Speed: 2133; 9 10 10 28 147 timings 1.55 V (Samsung Green low profile 1600 memory; tested with SuperPi and Prime95 blend)
> IO/SA voltage: +0.14
> 
> Should I be testing more passes of x264 or is 5 enough?


heya, I'm no expert at this but I've found instability on my 9th and 12th loops of x264


----------



## ImJJames

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Both charted, thanks.


4770k not 4670k


----------



## fleetfeather

Opinions time people:

I'm not stable at 4.5 @ 1.375 with 35x and 1600mhz

I am stable at 4.4 @ 1.310 with 35x and 1600

Q: at this point, should I look at trying to find stable core between 4.4 and 4.5 using bclk and straps, or should I look towards bumping uncore and ram?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ImJJames*
> 
> Its on there, hyper 212 plus


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ImJJames*
> 
> 4770k not 4670k


Fixed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Opinions time people:
> 
> I'm not stable at 4.5 @ 1.375 with 35x and 1600mhz
> 
> I am stable at 4.4 @ 1.310 with 35x and 1600
> 
> Q: at this point, should I look at trying to find stable core between 4.4 and 4.5 using bclk and straps, or should I look towards bumping uncore and ram?


What is your input voltage again? You're getting to the point where it becomes a factor.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Fixed
> 
> What is your input voltage again? You're getting to the point where it becomes a factor.


VRIN? I've still got it at 1.98v from when I was trying to get 4.5 stable. I can probably drop it back to 1.95 or 1.90 again though...


----------



## OutlawII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Is anyone actually seeing x264 temps replicated on day to day usage? Specifically in gaming environments (cpu bound mmo's or bf4 64p).


Not quite i see 76 at 100% load in x264 seeing 72 in BF4 and thats at 1.37 vcore at 4.5


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> VRIN? I've still got it at 1.98v from when I was trying to get 4.5 stable. I can probably drop it back to 1.95 or 1.90 again though...


Hmm... my own CPU acts as follows:

x45 1.35v, 1.9 VCCIN <-Absolutely and utterly stable

x46, 1.42v, 2.15v VCCIN

So I'm not sure. 2.15v VCCIN is getting up there though.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutlawII*
> 
> Not quite i see 76 at 100% load in x264 seeing 72 in BF4 and thats at 1.37 vcore at 4.5


Interesting to see the difference between you and jamey, ill take both into account for sure
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Hmm... my own CPU acts as follows:
> x45 1.35v, 1.9 VCCIN <-Absolutely and utterly stable
> x46, 1.42v, 2.15v VCCIN
> 
> So I'm not sure. 2.15v VCCIN is getting up there though.


Yeah my chip acts a bit similarly to yours; there's just this point where suddenly the requirements spike massively to get stable. Any ideas on how VRIN is affected by straps and bclk bumps? I'm feeling game to go up to 2.0v VRIN if its required (it really isn't playing any role in temps for me between 1.90 and 1.98)


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Interesting to see the difference between you and jamey, ill take both into account for sure
> Yeah my chip acts a bit similarly to yours; there's just this point where suddenly the requirements spike massively to get stable. Any ideas on how VRIN is affected by straps and bclk bumps? I'm feeling game to go up to 2.0v VRIN if its required (it really isn't playing any role in temps for me between 1.90 and 1.98)


I think it's worth a shot at least. After all, I needed a whopping 2.15v at 1.42v VID.

I'm of course, contractually obligated to note that less people go above 2.0 VCCIN and this territory is less tested. However, there are like 5? people I know that run 2.0+ VCCIN 24/7.

And no, this isn't some random guess I made regarding me needing more input voltage. I tested it myself. I upped vcore from 1.35 to 1.45 to 1.5, stability didn't change too much. But testing stability by running 5 runs of x264, (a 'run' ends when I crash), the average crash times decrease a lot from 1,85 to 1.95 to 2.05 to 2.15v VCCIN. This strongly suggests the higher the vcore, the more important the input voltage as well.

I am also contractually obligated to note that your mileage will vary even though you probably already know, lol.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I think it's worth a shot at least. After all, I needed a whopping 2.15v at 1.42v VID.
> 
> I'm of course, contractually obligated to note that less people go above 2.0 VCCIN and this territory is less tested. However, there are like 5? people I know that run 2.0+ VCCIN 24/7.


Yeah fair enough, looks like ill have to go read up on straps and such, and how haswell uses it in particular.

I'm not stressin about the VRIN so much, even asus is suggesting a max of 2.25v in their uefi. Worst case scenario, intel oc warranty lol


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Yeah fair enough, looks like ill have to go read up on straps and such, and how haswell uses it in particular.
> 
> I'm not stressin about the VRIN so much, even asus is suggesting a max of 2.25v in their uefi. Worst case scenario, intel oc warranty lol


Oh yeah, Intel has your back on this one. I decided not to get the warranty.


----------



## fleetfeather

I forgot to ask, is VCC SA and Io only used for uncore, or does it have additional benefits to core multi? There's a tiny bit of info on it in the OP but yeah...


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Opinions time people:
> 
> I'm not stable at 4.5 @ 1.375 with 35x and 1600mhz
> 
> I am stable at 4.4 @ 1.310 with 35x and 1600
> 
> Q: at this point, should I look at trying to find stable core between 4.4 and 4.5 using bclk and straps, or should I look towards bumping uncore and ram?


If it was me, I'd do the x44 @ 1.31v then play with cache and RAM. Fairly large jump you've got with core that isn't even stable yet.

I'm running x44 @ 1.285v and x42 @ 1.245v (set to 1.2v in BIOS) which I need for BF4 (x264 needs 1.26v). This is also XTU stress etc stable of course. I then tried x45 @ 1.31v and x39 @ auto (1.17v) which appeared stable (no changes in Input Voltage @ 1.82v).

I didn't run that too long as I was just trying things, when I went to x46 I got my first 101 BSOD after few runs. All things being equal I think I reached a point where Input Voltage was lacking as it was still 1.82v only.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> I forgot to ask, is VCC SA and Io only used for uncore, or does it have additional benefits to core multi? There's a tiny bit of info on it in the OP but yeah...


What I heard is SA/Io might help a bit with ram OC. But not much demonstrated effects with io/sa so far.


----------



## randomnerd865

I got my 4670k installed, im waiting on all my Watercooling parts to come in next week and im hoping to achieve 4.8ghz without a delid.


----------



## ImJJames

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *randomnerd865*
> 
> I got my 4670k installed, im waiting on all my Watercooling parts to come in next week and im hoping to achieve 4.8ghz without a delid.


lol, good luck.


----------



## BoredErica

Only the top 12% of Haswell owners end up being able to use 4.8ghz for 24/7 use. The probability is against you.


----------



## szeged

we are the 12%, #occupyOCN.


----------



## randomnerd865

Well I'm shooting for at least 4.2ghz 24/7 stable thats doable right haha?







I'm used to sandy bridge where 5ghz is cake.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> we are the 12%, #occupyOCN.


BTW, I don't have your overclock charted!

Or if I did, I accidently lost a username. I have RushIMp's username listed twice with two different settings. So...


Rushimp4770k481.3751.392451.275H100iLinpack 45min331 COSTA RICA2000 XMP 1.65vYESVCCIN 2.0v, +0.1v offset for all other voltagesRushimp4770k48 1.375451.3H110Linx x20332 COSTA RICA2400 Input Voltage 1.9v


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> BTW, I don't have your overclock charted!
> 
> Or if I did, I accidently lost a username. I have RushIMp's username listed twice with two different settings. So...


i dont think i filled out the form to be charted correctly, i just posted some quick pics of my 4.8 stable, ill fill it out again for you correctly though


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *randomnerd865*
> 
> Well I'm shooting for at least 4.2ghz 24/7 stable thats doable right haha?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm used to sandy bridge where 5ghz is cake.


The lowest OCs recorded are 4.2ghzs, so the chance you'll get to 4.2 is like 99.9%

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> i dont think i filled out the form to be charted correctly, i just posted some quick pics of my 4.8 stable, ill fill it out again for you correctly though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hate it when I accidently borked somebody's username and then one name is listed twice...


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> If it was me, I'd do the x44 @ 1.31v then play with cache and RAM. Fairly large jump you've got with core that isn't even stable yet.
> 
> I'm running x44 @ 1.285v and x42 @ 1.245v (set to 1.2v in BIOS) which I need for BF4 (x264 needs 1.26v). This is also XTU stress etc stable of course. I then tried x45 @ 1.31v and x39 @ auto (1.17v) which appeared stable (no changes in Input Voltage @ 1.82v).
> 
> I didn't run that too long as I was just trying things, when I went to x46 I got my first 101 BSOD after few runs. All things being equal I think I reached a point where Input Voltage was lacking as it was still 1.82v only.


Yep, I pretty much decided ill try for ram and uncore first, make sure I get through 20 passes of x264 (and some Synthetics, if temps permit). Once I'm fully sorted, ill mess around with bclk and straps to see if anything is squeezable without bumping voltages again. If I can pull bit more, great. If not, meh.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> What I heard is SA/Io might help a bit with ram OC. But not much demonstrated effects with io/sa so far.


Righto cheers. Yeah I've also read memory clocks might be helped. Interestingly you can tap the primary memory rails and effectively boost over the imc if you wanted (according to the rog guides rofl). Seems sketchy to me, but yeah, might see what I come up with once I've established my baseline properly. Also, a long overdue +rep coming lol


----------



## randomnerd865

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> The lowest OCs recorded are 4.2ghzs, so the chance you'll get to 4.2 is like 99.9%


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *randomnerd865*


Easy turbo, I was pushing max of 4.0ghz stable 2 days ago. Going above 4.2 has, in my experience, not been a easy feet in itself


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Easy turbo, I was pushing max of 4.0ghz stable 2 days ago. Going above 4.2 has, in my experience, not been a easy feet in itself


you need to pick better winning numbers when it comes to this lottery







ill sell you my lucky numbers from my next fortune cookie if you want.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> you need to pick better winning numbers when it comes to this lottery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ill sell you my lucky numbers from my next fortune cookie if you want.


Mate, ill swing you the funds and you can buy for me. I'm also open to grabbing your 2nd highest binned silicon











Classy in ~2 weeks. Let the silicon gods be kinder next round


----------



## BoredErica

Only top 3% gets to 5ghz or higher.

Top 5% gets to 4.9ghz or higher.

12% reach 4.8ghz or higher.

27% reach 4.7ghz or higher.

47% reach 4.6ghz or higher.

72% reach 4.5ghz or higher.

86% reach 4.4ghz or higher.

92% reach 4.3ghz or higher.

100% reach 4.2ghz or higher.

I'm the top 47%. LOL. So pro.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Mate, ill swing you the funds and you can buy for me. I'm also open to grabbing your 2nd highest binned silicon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Classy in ~2 weeks. Let the silicon gods be kinder next round


ive never gotten a golden gpu ever







only cpus, so im not too hopeful on the 780ti classy for me lol.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> ive never gotten a golden gpu ever
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only cpus, so im not too hopeful on the 780ti classy for me lol.


Ahh I see I see. The classy will be my first card purchase since my old gtx260 based rig lol. Honestly can't even remember how decent that thing was, but I know my 8800gt before it was kinda trashy







maybe times will change


----------



## ImJJames

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> ive never gotten a golden gpu ever
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only cpus, so im not too hopeful on the 780ti classy for me lol.


4.8Ghz @ 1.25volts....not.....sure...if srs...........................................


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ImJJames*
> 
> 4.8Ghz @ 1.25volts....not.....sure...if srs...........................................





very srs

itll do 5.0 with 1.3v but i dont like the temps since im not delidding it, so i run 4.8 with 1.25


----------



## bond32

Dude... What the heck. What board are you using?

Edit: nvm, I see the asus. What are your voltages?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Dude... What the heck. What board are you using?
> 
> Edit: nvm, I see the asus. What are your voltages?


for 24/7 use i run 1.25v @ 4.8ghz, for benching in valley/3dmark i run 5.0ghz with 1.3v, for suicide death to haswell runs itll do 5.2 @ 1.33v lol. i very very rarely do the last of those


----------



## creos7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Yep, I pretty much decided ill try for ram and uncore first, make sure I get through 20 passes of x264 (and some Synthetics, if temps permit). Once I'm fully sorted, ill mess around with bclk and straps to see if anything is squeezable without bumping voltages again. If I can pull bit more, great. If not, meh.
> Righto cheers. Yeah I've also read memory clocks might be helped. Interestingly you can tap the primary memory rails and effectively boost over the imc if you wanted (according to the rog guides rofl). Seems sketchy to me, but yeah, might see what I come up with once I've established my baseline properly. Also, a long overdue +rep coming lol


SA/DIO (and to lesser extent AIO) are critical for my personal system, if i want to run RAM anything but 1333. Even ofr 1600 I need to touch them a bit, and for anything higher they need the be boosted. The annoying part is that there is definitely diminshing returns and if you go too high it becomes more unstable. Need to find the sweet spot. I also noticed if I boost them too much, I definitely need to boost VCCIN/VRIN by another 0.2-0.3V or so.

Unfortunately, it seems i can NOT get my GSkill TridentX to run at its rated 21333 no matter what I do to it (up rated 1.6V to 1.65V, up SA/DIO/AIO, up VCCIN, even tried upping Vcore/Vuncore but nada. I found a thread where someone got it to work by reducing the 9CAS to 11CAS. Ugh.... so annoying since the memory is supposed to be rated for Haswell etc etc.


----------



## brandon6199

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> for 24/7 use i run 1.25v @ 4.8ghz, for benching in valley/3dmark i run 5.0ghz with 1.3v, for suicide death to haswell runs itll do 5.2 @ 1.33v lol. i very very rarely do the last of those


Impressive! do you mind PM'ing me your settings?







I have an i7-4770k and asus Maximus VI formula... Custom liquid cooling setup with EK supremacy block


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Dude... What the heck. What board are you using?
> 
> Edit: nvm, I see the asus. What are your voltages?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon6199*
> 
> Impressive! do you mind PM'ing me your settings?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have an i7-4770k and asus Maximus VI formula... Custom liquid cooling setup with EK supremacy block


I don't get the point of pming settings. It's just the luck with the CPU. It's not the mobo, you just get lucky or unlucky with your CPU. Sure, you can plug in his settings for your CPU, but you'll crash miserably.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *creos7*
> 
> SA/DIO (and to lesser extent AIO) are critical for my personal system, if i want to run RAM anything but 1333. Even ofr 1600 I need to touch them a bit, and for anything higher they need the be boosted. The annoying part is that there is definitely diminshing returns and if you go too high it becomes more unstable. Need to find the sweet spot. I also noticed if I boost them too much, I definitely need to boost VCCIN/VRIN by another 0.2-0.3V or so.
> 
> Unfortunately, it seems i can NOT get my GSkill TridentX to run at its rated 21333 no matter what I do to it (up rated 1.6V to 1.65V, up SA/DIO/AIO, up VCCIN, even tried upping Vcore/Vuncore but nada. I found a thread where someone got it to work by reducing the 9CAS to 11CAS. Ugh.... so annoying since the memory is supposed to be rated for Haswell etc etc.


My ddr3 Vengeance also from Gskills went from 1866 xmp to 2133, 10-9-10 to 11-10-11. I didn't touch Io/Sa. But vram voltage at 1.65


----------



## szeged

my settings are literally 1.25v and 48 multiplier, i havent touched anything else lol. I really need to go back and play with the other settings and see how it goes.


----------



## creos7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> My ddr3 Vengeance also from Gskills went from 1866 xmp to 2133, 10-9-10 to 11-10-11. I didn't touch Io/Sa. But vram voltage at 1.65


Thanks Darkwizzie! What is you RAM rated for? 1866 or 2133? (ie did you essentially "overlock" it or used at rated).
Mine is 2133 XMP rated at 9CAS (that's why i bought it, i wanted a low CAS, not necessarily super fast speed), but it seems that everyone who hits anything above 1600 seems to be running CAS 10 or 11... Also is the 1.65 also rated or you figured you needed it? I've no idea how DRAM overvolts so I was worried about being too aggressive not to "burn it out". If mine is rated at 1.6, is it safe to try 1.65V? thanks!


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *creos7*
> 
> Thanks Darkwizzie! What is you RAM rated for? 1866 or 2133? (ie did you essentially "overlock" it or used at rated).
> Mine is 2133 XMP rated at 9CAS (that's why i bought it, i wanted a low CAS, not necessarily super fast speed), but it seems that everyone who hits anything above 1600 seems to be running CAS 10 or 11... Also is the 1.65 also rated or you figured you needed it? I've no idea how DRAM overvolts so I was worried about being too aggressive not to "burn it out". If mine is rated at 1.6, is it safe to try 1.65V? thanks!


1866 xmp means rated 1866.

1.65v is safe. Above that, probably but not worth the tiny tiny performance increase IMO.

I stopped at 2133 because it's stable and 11-10-11 2133 is faster than 1866 10-11-10 in every way. Above that required too loose timings.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> my settings are literally 1.25v and 48 multiplier, i havent touched anything else lol. I really need to go back and play with the other settings and see how it goes.
> Exactly guys... Like I said, some people are just luckier than others this time around. People keep asking people who clocked higher for settings and advice, as if they have a magical setting. The largest part of the OC result is pure luck.


Now, fine tuning and tolerance for high voltages got me from 4.5 to 4.6 but that's only 100mhz difference.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *creos7*
> 
> SA/DIO (and to lesser extent AIO) are critical for my personal system, if i want to run RAM anything but 1333. Even ofr 1600 I need to touch them a bit, and for anything higher they need the be boosted. The annoying part is that there is definitely diminshing returns and if you go too high it becomes more unstable. Need to find the sweet spot. I also noticed if I boost them too much, I definitely need to boost VCCIN/VRIN by another 0.2-0.3V or so.
> 
> Unfortunately, it seems i can NOT get my GSkill TridentX to run at its rated 21333 no matter what I do to it (up rated 1.6V to 1.65V, up SA/DIO/AIO, up VCCIN, even tried upping Vcore/Vuncore but nada. I found a thread where someone got it to work by reducing the 9CAS to 11CAS. Ugh.... so annoying since the memory is supposed to be rated for Haswell etc etc.


Very interesting. I myself have just passed 20 loops of x264 with stock SA I/O and A + D with my 2133mhz Dominator Plats... Then again I'm also sitting on 4.4 and 35x uncore haha

---

Just as I finish up my x264 loops, someone has offered me 330 for my chip. New ones are 370 shipped here. Do I take??


----------



## creos7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Very interesting. I myself have just passed 20 loops of x264 with stock SA I/O and A + D with my 2133mhz Dominator Plats... Then again I'm also sitting on 4.4 and 35x uncore haha
> 
> ---
> 
> Just as I finish up my x264 loops, someone has offered me 330 for my chip. New ones are 370 shipped here. Do I take??


another thing is that x264 has worked mostly ok for me but OCCT fails within an hour or two at most. I really tend to trust OCCT a lot more as it tends to fail much faster where Prime95, Chess, and x264.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *creos7*
> 
> another thing is that x264 has worked mostly ok for me but OCCT fails within an hour or two at most. I really tend to trust OCCT a lot more as it tends to fail much faster where Prime95, Chess, and x264.


ahh i see... yeah synthetics kinda became a afterthought for me once i got past 1.28vcore







looks like i'll be sending this particular chip on it's way to someone else tomorrow, so i'll have a quick play with stuff later today before i pack it up


----------



## creos7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> 1866 xmp means rated 1866.
> 1.65v is safe. Above that, probably but not worth the tiny tiny performance increase IMO.
> 
> I stopped at 2133 because it's stable and 11-10-11 2133 is faster than 1866 10-11-10 in every way. Above that required too loose timings.
> 
> Now, fine tuning and tolerance for high voltages got me from 4.5 to 4.6 but that's only 100mhz difference.


Darkwizzie, another question. Do you mind -- when you get a chance -- checking what your SA/DIO/AIO resolve to (you mentioned you haven't touched them at all). On my Mobo you actually can only specify "offsets" so i'd like to know what your "stock" SA/DIO/AIO end up being. I know it's fruitless to directly replicate settings across systems but just as some kind of rough guidance, if my default mobo values would be in the same ballpark. Thanks man!


----------



## fleetfeather

so far i have limited options regarding batches:

L316B299 <- one OCN user says his is good, everywhere else on the web says they're a joke
L315B341 <- very limited info
L317B810 <- straight up 0 info


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> so far i have limited options regarding batches:
> 
> L316B299 <- one OCN user says his is good, everywhere else on the web says they're a joke
> L315B341 <- very limited info
> L317B810 <- straight up 0 info


Dude, all of the confirmed OC in this entire forum is in my chart.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Dude, all of the confirmed OC in this entire forum is in my chart.


yep, i'm trying to gather info from multiple communities though







dw, i've been checking your list


----------



## creos7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> yep, i'm trying to gather info from multiple communities though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dw, i've been checking your list


i don't get it...


----------



## Cyro999

He said limited options, as in, those three are available to him


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> He said limited options, as in, those three are available to him


yep this is correct. sorry if my wording was confusing or misleading


----------



## Scotty Mac

Man this chip is really sucking! Struggling to get 4.4ghz to complete the 4 runs of x264. Best luck so far was when I was at 1.270v core and 1.880v vccin, x264 ran run 1, pass 2.. Made it to 91% that pass. More I up the vccin the faster it crashes. I end up backing back to 1.800v and up the core by .005v It's pretty sad when I was at 4.3ghz and stable with 1.240v core. I needed 1.260v to even boot up past login screen for 4.4. Crashed again with last attempt at 1.275 vcore and 1.800v vccin. Taking a break.. But when I resume, I'll end up starting off at 1.280v core and 1.820v vccin. I have ram down to below default (1333mhz and with a voltage of 1.65, 1.5 wasn't cutting it). Uncore is at x33 with 1.15v vring. Any other ideas, am I going to just have to deal with this very poor scaler. I mean this is going to be a big jump in voltage to go from x43 to x44


----------



## sonic2911

Username: sonic2911
CPU Model: i5 4670k
Core Multiplier: 46
CPU VID: 1.24
Vcore: 1.26
Input Voltage: 1.8
Uncore Multiplier: 35
Uncore Voltage: 1.2
Cooling Solution: hydro H60i
Stability Test: ibt 10 rounds, prime95 blend 2hours, linx
Batch Number: L315B369
Ram Speed: 2400 10-12-12 1.65v


----------



## Cyro999

+0.03v for 100mhz is great, 0.05-0.07v for 100mhz is reality when nearer the limits of many chips


----------



## Scotty Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sonic2911*
> 
> Username: sonic2911
> CPU Model: i5 4670k
> Core Multiplier: 46
> CPU VID: 1.24
> Vcore: 1.26
> Input Voltage: 1.8
> Uncore Multiplier: 35
> Uncore Voltage: 1.2
> Cooling Solution: hydro H60i
> Stability Test: ibt 10 rounds, prime95 blend 2hours, linx
> Batch Number: how to know?
> Ram Speed: 2400 10-12-12 1.65v


Batch number is on the box it came in


----------



## Scotty Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> +0.03v for 100mhz is great, 0.05-0.07v for 100mhz is reality when nearer the limits of many chips


Was that reply for my post?

Never mind. I got so many numbers in my head I'm not seeing straight lol


----------



## sonic2911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty Mac*
> 
> Batch number is on the box it came in


L315B369
Thanks


----------



## Scotty Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> +0.03v for 100mhz is great, 0.05-0.07v for 100mhz is reality when nearer the limits of many chips


So given my current settings, where ya think ill end up needing to be stable? The "greyed out" value says 1.288v. But before it was at 1.274. I got close with the first 1.270.. Then the greyed out area upped itself to 1.288v. Maybe 1.280? I hope so.. I'm just not liking this much of an increase. Is there a big difference in performance from 4.4 to 4.5ghz?


----------



## JackNaylorPE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Dude, all of the confirmed OC in this entire forum is in my chart.


On ya charts...I saw ya breakdown on what % hits what multiplier .... I'm curious tho if ya have a breakdown on what can hit what without any reduction in any other settings. IOW, other than setting to manual, adaptive and picking a voltage. Was just wondering as to how many CPUs out there "have it all"


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty Mac*
> 
> So given my current settings, where ya think ill end up needing to be stable? The "greyed out" value says 1.288v. But before it was at 1.274. I got close with the first 1.270.. Then the greyed out area upped itself to 1.288v. Maybe 1.280? I hope so.. I'm just not liking this much of an increase. Is there a big difference in performance from 4.4 to 4.5ghz?


Bit over a couple of percent

if you're stable @4.3 with 1.24vcore, then i'd expect like 1.28 or 1.29 for 4.4

you might want to download cinebench r15 and benchmark a couple of different settings (with it set to realtime priority in task manager) i find it helps bring perspective to overclocking


----------



## Scotty Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Bit over a couple of percent
> 
> if you're stable @4.3 with 1.24vcore, then i'd expect like 1.28 or 1.29 for 4.4
> 
> you might want to download cinebench r15 and benchmark a couple of different settings (with it set to realtime priority in task manager) i find it helps bring perspective to overclocking


I'll do that. Is it a synthetic test? I don't understand all that talk about avx or whatever it is for stress tests.
Do I use my stable oc then?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty Mac*
> 
> I'll do that. Is it a synthetic test? I don't understand all that talk about avx or whatever it is for stress tests.
> Do I use my stable oc then?


It's a benchmark based on rendering with cinema 4d. Stable OC is fine


----------



## ImJJames

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty Mac*
> 
> Man this chip is really sucking! Struggling to get 4.4ghz to complete the 4 runs of x264. Best luck so far was when I was at 1.270v core and 1.880v vccin, x264 ran run 1, pass 2.. Made it to 91% that pass. More I up the vccin the faster it crashes. I end up backing back to 1.800v and up the core by .005v It's pretty sad when I was at 4.3ghz and stable with 1.240v core. I needed 1.260v to even boot up past login screen for 4.4. Crashed again with last attempt at 1.275 vcore and 1.800v vccin. Taking a break.. But when I resume, I'll end up starting off at 1.280v core and 1.820v vccin. I have ram down to below default (1333mhz and with a voltage of 1.65, 1.5 wasn't cutting it). Uncore is at x33 with 1.15v vring. Any other ideas, am I going to just have to deal with this very poor scaler. I mean this is going to be a big jump in voltage to go from x43 to x44


Be happy i can't get prime95 blend stable pass 4.2 ghz....


----------



## Scotty Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> It's a benchmark based on rendering with cinema 4d. Stable OC is fine


So running it with adaptive settings is ok? What I meant.


----------



## Scotty Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ImJJames*
> 
> Be happy i can't get prime95 blend stable pass 4.2 ghz....


Nah, I won't be happy until I hit 4.5ghz and with minimal vcore and temps are in check


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty Mac*
> 
> So running it with adaptive settings is ok? What I meant.


Yea of course, just like any other program. Though i personally wouldn't run adaptive anything - that's one of the only ways people have killed Haswell CPU's.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty Mac*
> 
> So running it with adaptive settings is ok? What I meant.


Adaptive is fine for normal usage, but any time you're going to be running stability/stress tests, make sure you switch over to manual settings. The things is that during stress tests, Haswell will feel that it needs more voltage and will request -and get - more than it really needs, which can damage the CPU....


----------



## whiteironknuckle

I'm stable at 4.5GHz and, to be honest, I am not entirely sure how I got there! I did set everything manually. Maybe I lucked out on my chip. Are a lot of people having issues with stability at this level?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sonic2911*
> 
> Username: sonic2911
> CPU Model: i5 4670k
> Core Multiplier: 46
> CPU VID: 1.24
> Vcore: 1.26
> Input Voltage: 1.8
> Uncore Multiplier: 35
> Uncore Voltage: 1.2
> Cooling Solution: hydro H60i
> Stability Test: ibt 10 rounds, prime95 blend 2hours, linx
> Batch Number: L315B369
> Ram Speed: 2400 10-12-12 1.65v


Charted, thanks. Batch also listed on the CPU itself but it's hard to check that now it's inside your computer.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackNaylorPE*
> 
> On ya charts...I saw ya breakdown on what % hits what multiplier .... I'm curious tho if ya have a breakdown on what can hit what without any reduction in any other settings. IOW, other than setting to manual, adaptive and picking a voltage. Was just wondering as to how many CPUs out there "have it all"


I'm not 100% what you're saying.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty Mac*
> 
> So running it with adaptive settings is ok? What I meant.


As long as it's a nonsynthetic.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whiteironknuckle*
> 
> I'm stable at 4.5GHz and, to be honest, I am not entirely sure how I got there! I did set everything manually. Maybe I lucked out on my chip. Are a lot of people having issues with stability at this level?


Well the average ending OC is 4.55 ish.


----------



## JackNaylorPE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty Mac*
> 
> So running it with adaptive settings is ok? What I meant.


Running what ?

AIDA64, Prime95, Linpak, OCCT ? ..... I wouldn't do it under adpative...... under manual yes..... but I really don't see a use for that as I don't wanna run my system day in and day out at max voltage.

Asus has a fine little program that seems (so far) to be good at determining system stability under real\ world apps ....it's called RoG RealBench Ver2 and can be downloaded off RoG Forums.

My goal was 4.6 Ghz at under 1.4 volts and < 75C on hottest core with no reductions in other BIOS parameters. Finished build last nite.....but had to clear CMOS cause of a windows cant keep time issue so restarted tonite. So far ....settings as follows:

Multiplier = 46
Vcore Setting (VID) = 1.380
VCore (Observed) = 1.408 (1/2 second peaks to 1.424)
DDR-3 Speed = 2400 (XMP)
DDR-3 Voltage = Auto
DDR-3 Voltage Observed = 1.677 (bit hi for my taste)
Windows Power Scheme = Balanced
All other BIOS settings at defaults
Idle Temps = 30-29-28-27
Max Temps = 74-73-70-65
Water Temp In = 26.0
Water Temp Out = 25.6

Tried reducing the DRAM voltage but anything under 1.64 setting was unstable.


----------



## ImJJames

Just an update

*CPU Multi: 43*
Cache Multi: AUTO(39)
*Vcore Volt: 1.3*
Cache Volt: 1.275
*Vrin Volt: 1.9*
Hyperthreading: ON

Memory XMP OFF
Memory Frequency: 1600mhz
1.5volts
Batch #3313B
Costa Rica
Hyper Evo 212 Cooler

2 hours Prime95 blend test stable Version 27.9


----------



## JackNaylorPE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I'm not 100% what you're saying.


1. You have collected an extensive amount of data relative to overclocking haswell

2. This data includes various settings which were used to hit peak clocks. For example..... one can reduce Uncore, not synch all cores, adjust other voltages, etc.

3. You posted % of CPUs which hit 4.2, 4.4 Ghz, 4.5 Ghz, 4.6 Ghz etc.

4. When you eliminate all the data where *any* reductions in default settings were made, ..... where everything was left at default except XMP, multiplier and adaptive voltage ......how do those percentages work out.....

For example.... if your data indicates for example that 50% of people hit 4.5 Ghz .... how many of them were able to hit 4.5GHz without dropping uncore or any other settings ?


----------



## jrcbandit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackNaylorPE*
> 
> My goal was 4.6 Ghz at under 1.4 volts and < 75C on hottest core with no reductions in other BIOS parameters. Finished build last nite.....but had to clear CMOS cause of a windows cant keep time issue so restarted tonite. So far ....settings as follows:
> 
> Multiplier = 46
> Vcore Setting (VID) = 1.380
> VCore (Observed) = 1.408 (1/2 second peaks to 1.424)
> DDR-3 Speed = 2400 (XMP)
> DDR-3 Voltage = Auto
> DDR-3 Voltage Observed = 1.677 (bit hi for my taste)
> Windows Power Scheme = Balanced
> All other BIOS settings at defaults
> Idle Temps = 30-29-28-27
> Max Temps = 74-73-70-65
> Water Temp In = 26.0
> Water Temp Out = 25.6
> 
> Tried reducing the DRAM voltage but anything under 1.64 setting was unstable.


So what program were you using to stress and only reaching 74 C max? Also, are you delidded?

I feel like I am doing something wrong in getting 80-85 C range for Prime95 Small FFTs or 2nd round of blend (800000) at only 1.3 V. I did reseat my procesor and added in new thermal paste (Glecid GC Extreme instead of an old tube of MX-4) which helped reduce my temp by about 4 C.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> I feel like I am doing something wrong in getting 80-85 C range for Prime95 Small FFTs


you're not


----------



## whiteironknuckle

Nope, 80-85c is absolutely normal (though this opinion is based off of air cooling experience).


----------



## Doug2507

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jrcbandit*
> 
> So what program were you using to stress and only reaching 74 C max? Also, are you delidded?


Seems quite normal for under water.

On air i was hitting 80-85deg at 1.25v. 1.29v and it was mid 90's (27.9). Under water/de-lid i can run 28.1/IBT on max settings and hit maybe mid 70's tops at 1.35v+


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackNaylorPE*
> 
> 1. You have collected an extensive amount of data relative to overclocking haswell
> 
> 2. This data includes various settings which were used to hit peak clocks. For example..... one can reduce Uncore, not synch all cores, adjust other voltages, etc.
> 
> 3. You posted % of CPUs which hit 4.2, 4.4 Ghz, 4.5 Ghz, 4.6 Ghz etc.
> 
> 4. When you eliminate all the data where *any* reductions in default settings were made, ..... where everything was left at default except XMP, multiplier and adaptive voltage ......how do those percentages work out.....
> 
> For example.... if your data indicates for example that 50% of people hit 4.5 Ghz .... how many of them were able to hit 4.5GHz without dropping uncore or any other settings ?


Most people end up with uncore above stock. Typically you can raise it to stock without any stability issues after you're done OCing core.

The uncore settings are in the chart too. Only one person has uncore at 3.4ghz when looking at OC @ 4.7 or higher.


----------



## whiteironknuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug2507*
> 
> Seems quite normal for under water.
> 
> On air i was hitting 80-85deg at 1.25v. 1.29v and it was mid 90's (27.9). Under water/de-lid i can run 28.1/IBT on max settings and hit maybe mid 70's tops at 1.35v+


With my air cooling set-up I hover in the upper 70s with spikes into the 80s that do not last long. In the most recent test I did, the highest temp was 91 on one core, with the rest all 87 and under. My average temp ended up being 78 because the 80c temps occurred frequently _enough_ to raise the average. Haswell seems to spike in temp a lot more often than Sandy does (just an observation that is totally subjective on my part). I can't wait to get some water flow in my case.


----------



## Scotty Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackNaylorPE*
> 
> Running what ?
> 
> AIDA64, Prime95, Linpak, OCCT ? ..... I wouldn't do it under adpative...... under manual yes..... but I really don't see a use for that as I don't wanna run my system day in and day out at max voltage.
> 
> Asus has a fine little program that seems (so far) to be good at determining system stability under real\ world apps ....it's called RoG RealBench Ver2 and can be downloaded off RoG Forums.
> 
> My goal was 4.6 Ghz at under 1.4 volts and < 75C on hottest core with no reductions in other BIOS parameters. Finished build last nite.....but had to clear CMOS cause of a windows cant keep time issue so restarted tonite. So far ....settings as follows:
> 
> Multiplier = 46
> Vcore Setting (VID) = 1.380
> VCore (Observed) = 1.408 (1/2 second peaks to 1.424)
> DDR-3 Speed = 2400 (XMP)
> DDR-3 Voltage = Auto
> DDR-3 Voltage Observed = 1.677 (bit hi for my taste)
> Windows Power Scheme = Balanced
> All other BIOS settings at defaults
> Idle Temps = 30-29-28-27
> Max Temps = 74-73-70-65
> Water Temp In = 26.0
> Water Temp Out = 25.6
> 
> Tried reducing the DRAM voltage but anything under 1.64 setting was unstable.


Cinebench r15


----------



## fleetfeather

Username: fleetfeather
CPU Model: 4770k
Core Multiplier: 4.4
CPU VID: 1.32
Vcore: 1.34
Input Voltage: 1.90
Uncore Multiplier: 35x
Uncore Voltage: 1.20
Cooling Solution: h100i push-pull
Stability Test: x264 20 passes
Batch Number: L315B632
Ram Speed: 2133 9-11-11


Spoiler: screeny on my 16th run







never bothered with uncore, will probs hold higher since i'm feeding 1.2v lol. new chip next week


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Username: fleetfeather
> CPU Model: 4770k
> Core Multiplier: 4.4
> CPU VID: 1.32
> Vcore: 1.34
> Input Voltage: 1.90
> Uncore Multiplier: 35x
> Uncore Voltage: 1.20
> Cooling Solution: h100i push-pull
> Stability Test: x264 20 passes
> Batch Number: L315B632
> Ram Speed: 2133 9-11-11
> 
> 
> Spoiler: screeny on my 16th run
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> never bothered with uncore, will probs hold higher since i'm feeding 1.2v lol. new chip next week


slowly getting there


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> slowly getting there


haha







oh, what were your batch#'s again?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh, what were your batch#'s again?


this one is L313B328


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> this one is L313B328


cheers


----------



## JackNaylorPE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jrcbandit*
> 
> So what program were you using to stress and only reaching 74 C max? Also, are you delidded?
> 
> I feel like I am doing something wrong in getting 80-85 C range for Prime95 Small FFTs or 2nd round of blend (800000) at only 1.3 V. I did reseat my procesor and added in new thermal paste (Glecid GC Extreme instead of an old tube of MX-4) which helped reduce my temp by about 4 C.


The use of prime 95 on Haswell is shall we say "widely discouraged" by Intel and MoBo manufacturers..... and if ya on Adaptive mode, can be downright suicidal. While the MoBo manufacturer's say ya can go ahead and do it, **if** you use only the manual setting, since I would never run under manual for every day 24/7 use, I don't see the point. Due to the unnecessary heat and noise while under low loads, since I'd never use the system that way, I saw no real value in testing under manual. I frustrate myself enough with the trial and error time investment tuning my system for every day use







.

While I appreciate that many do enjoy it and I love reading about the results, to invest that time to say "Well I can do 4.7 under a setting (manual) I'll never use again" is just not something I'm willing to invest time in right now. So again, w/ all the manufacturers saying "No AIDA 64, no Prime95, no OCCT", I went looking for something that would stress the system to the point that I could reasonably be assured I won't experience crashes on a routine basis.

JJ recommended RoG RealBench in Asus' Manual Z87 Overclocking Guide on Youtube and I followed the threads on the RoG Forum a bit before trying. I even asked how folks found it compared to the "ole standards" and the responses both public and private were favorable, basically indicating that if ya "can pass RoG RealBench, you system is likely to handle anything ya can throw at it. This will be a production box (CAD) ....with off hours gaming fun on occassion of course ........... and I haven't been able to make it stumble as yet with the settings I obtained running RealBench

If ya wanna give it a try.

http://www.necrosan.com/rog/RealBench/RealBench_v2.0b10_RC6_public_beta.rar
Quote:


> What is ROG RealBench?
> 
> RealBench uses real, open source applications to test your PC as it would perform in RL. Although it can be competitive, it's not primarily designed to be more hardcore and time consuming - it's a benchmark for everyone.
> 
> Select the three (now 4) tests and run the benchmark to get your result. Each test uses different parts of your PC subsystem, so all areas are covered. Share the result here on the forum to compare to others, or, compare to pre/post overclocks and pre/post upgrades to get maximum value from your PC.
> 
> By using open source apps there is absolutely NO ASUS-bias. Our focus is to offer a value-add to PC enthusiasts as a whole, by offering a branded tool to better evaluate your system, overclock and upgrade. Please share its existence on other forums to help others.


It has both benchmarking and stress testing mode.

BTW, the benchmark function uses the following in it's test suite ....

Gimp Image Editing
Handbrake h.264 video compression
Open CL using Luxmark Open CL
Heavy Multitasking (Combination of the above)....

Stress test applies a very high multi-tasking load.... way more then benchmark setting .... if ya gonna crash, the tough part comes at 12-15 minute marks.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Most people end up with uncore above stock. Typically you can raise it to stock without any stability issues after you're done OCing core.
> 
> The uncore settings are in the chart too. Only one person has uncore at 3.4ghz when looking at OC @ 4.7 or higher.


I was more interested the "no reductions in any settings" group ..... in how many have it running all out (at same frequency)


----------



## creos7

FWIW this is what I use personally. Note that these do not guarantee games will work, etc per Darkwizzie's guide.

*Stability:*
1) OCCT for 6-8 hours. This is by far my favorite, most sensitive test for my own system. Most issues detected bw. 30mins-4 hours,
2) if above passes, 30 passes of x264
3) Intel XTU Stress Test for X hours (this is a modified version of Prime95 afaik -- no high temps!)
4) Chess for 24hrs (it doesn't really affect my PC responsiveness so I can leave it on for days if needed)

If all these pass, I don't really bother with Prime95 or IBT but if I do end up using them for kicks
1) Prime95 blend (to test RAM as well and for lower temps) for 20 passes or so (which I can barely do at my stable 4.6Ghz voltages b.c. of temps)
If you do the "Small" test, temps will be even higher since cores get even "busier" due to no trip to RAM so be careful!
2) IBT "High Memory" for 20 passes (can barey do at my stable 4.6Ghz voltages b.c. of temps)

*Benchmarking:*
Intel XTU
RealBench
CineBench
MaxxMEM2

Happy Thanksgiving for those who celebrate it!


----------



## wutangjn12

Username: wutangjn12
CPU Model: 4770k
Core Multiplier: x45
CPU VID: 1.28
Vcore: 1.282
Input Voltage: 1.98
Uncore Multiplier: 35
Uncore Voltage: auto
Cooling Solution: Noctua U14S
Stability Test: 10hrs P95 Blend Default
Batch Number: [Not required but helps people.]
Ram Speed: 2133mhz CL9 - Corsair dominator platinum 16gb 2x8

Max temps are at 86c on prime 95 default blend test for 10+ Hrs
I hope to push this chip to 4.6-4.7 and then i will be very pleased, i can achieve 4.4ghz at like 1.23~ are the other voltages i should look at other than CPU Input voltage and Vcore? i dont wanna lower my ram speeds, cause i paid for the speeds im running at. Any tips to help push this chip a little further will help. Overall i can easily do 4.4ghz at 1.23~ so im happy

.


----------



## darwing

Hey guys,

I used to be able to overclock my old computer with a 2500k, I just finished building my custom loop on haswell 4670k running amazing temps 23-26 in the basement









I'd like to get this to run at dram 1866 (xmp already enabled seems to have it at that) and I think I should be able to run 45ghz with this but am so confused reading and all the new options they have put in the asus z87 bios.

I'm trying to just set the cores to 45 and I think my voltage is at 1.23 but is there a step by step YouTube walk through or something to make sure all my other options are correct like spread spectrum and stuff?


----------



## JackNaylorPE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *creos7*
> 
> FWIW this is what I use personally. Note that these do not guarantee games will work, etc per Darkwizzie's guide.
> 
> *Stability:*
> 1) OCCT for 6-8 hours. This is by far my favorite, most sensitive test for my own system. Most issues detected bw. 30mins-4 hours,
> 2) if above passes, 30 passes of x264
> 3) Intel XTU Stress Test for X hours (this is a modified version of Prime95 afaik -- no high temps!)
> 4) Chess for 24hrs (it doesn't really affect my PC responsiveness so I can leave it on for days if needed)
> 
> If all these pass, I don't really bother with Prime95 or IBT but if I do end up using them for kicks
> 1) Prime95 blend (to test RAM as well and for lower temps) for 20 passes or so (which I can barely do at my stable 4.6Ghz voltages b.c. of temps)
> If you do the "Small" test, temps will be even higher since cores get even "busier" due to no trip to RAM so be careful!
> 2) IBT "High Memory" for 20 passes (can barey do at my stable 4.6Ghz voltages b.c. of temps)
> 
> *Benchmarking:*
> Intel XTU
> RealBench
> CineBench
> MaxxMEM2
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving for those who celebrate it!


OCCT was my fav .... got frustrating when manufacturers started detecting it and crippling their hardware. I would inch my way up from stock in 15 minute tests till I peaked .... then do a 4 hour final followed by overnight on P95 .... I won't go near P95 on Haswell with the on die MC..... even AIDA 64 gives me the willies enough that i stare at screen when it's running.

I did 15 minute stress tests with RoG Bench till I hit the 4.6 goal....then ran each of the Intel XTU tests for 30 minutes....was surprise mem test gets it hotter than CPU test tho.

I'd note that RealBench gives a much harder hit on system than XTU ....On XTU, volrage never climbs above 1.392 at 1.380 VID (adaptive) .... can hit 1.424 under RealBench for a half second or so at times, tho usually bounces between 1.392 and 1.408


----------



## ImJJames

If you can pass prime95 blend for 6 hours, you can pass every other stress test. This is just personal experience with AMD builds. People tend to not like prime95 blend because it really is the end all of all stress test.


----------



## Menphisto

I have a strange Problem ....








When i set vrin manually (even @ 1,8v) sometimes my PC wont Start....it begins to Start and than baam restart before the BIOS Logo came....and than it say overclock failure...settings are 100% stable !!!!!...even when i restart my PC in windows it shows that failure....its not every Boot but 1:10...
Can someone help me pls


----------



## creos7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ImJJames*
> 
> If you can pass prime95 blend for 6 hours, you can pass every other stress test. This is just personal experience with AMD builds. People tend to not like prime95 blend because it really is the end all of all stress test.


Not really, people have reported passing prime95 and then getting BSODs in games. Darkwizzie makes a point of that as well if you read his guide.

I've read on many other forums that while Prime95 can be the hottest (together with IBT/linkpack) it is rather limited in what it exercises. It's really best to diversify your testing and definitely include real world stuff like x264, chess, and RealBench as Darkwizzie and others recommend as well as just playing you favorite games on high settings. There isn't a single "best" test that can guarantee stability, you can only prove INstability. It just doesn't exist.

Don't make the mistake of thinking that "hottest" and "most popular" equate to most stressful and best. That is just completely untrue.


----------



## ImJJames

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *creos7*
> 
> Not really, people have reported passing prime95 and then getting BSODs in games. Darkwizzie makes a point of that as well if you read his guide.
> 
> I've read on many other forums that while Prime95 can be the hottest (together with IBT/linkpack) it is rather limited in what it exercises. It's really best to diversify your testing and definitely include real world stuff like x264, chess, and RealBench as Darkwizzie and others recommend as well as just playing you favorite games on high settings. There isn't a single "best" test that can guarantee stability, you can only prove INstability. It just doesn't exist.
> 
> Don't make the mistake of thinking that "hottest" and "most popular" equate to most stressful and best. That is just completely untrue.


I agree using one stress tester to test for stability won't be conclusive. BUT if you had one stress tester to choose from that test for stability the most, it would be prime95 blend.


----------



## Rob78

How much more vcore in generally is necessary to be able to pass stress tests vs just to be able to log into windows ?


----------



## creos7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ImJJames*
> 
> I agree using one stress tester to test for stability won't be conclusive. BUT if you had one stress tester to choose from that test for stability the most, it would be prime95 blend.


Based on what research? For which systems? With what OC goals/settings? For what use cases (ie every day, gaming, CAD, video processing, etc)?

I don't think such a statement is possible because it depends on all these factors, the peculiarity of your own system and where the weaknesses emerge, etc. Hardware today is extremely complex and each component is unique. If I see research from someone testing a very broad spectrum of Haswell systems with a very wide range of OCing goals (including core, cache, RAM emphasis or any combination thereof), and compared say the top 5 stress tests, and then further decided on the 'goodness' function being say longest time-to-BSOD in every day use plus X hours a day of these X game titles and X apps (CAD, GIMP, whatever), then I would buy it.

Otherwise, I don't -- sorry. You are basing this on what your personal feeling is and what you've read and possibly your narrow experience. I'm not aware of anyone doing such extensive testing because it's incredibly time consuming and complicated and somewhat useless (because results will need to be retested constantly with changes to software and hardware).

The best thing is to decide on your PERSONAL battery of tests and use it. But I wouldn't be so brave to make a statement "if i had to use one thing it would be XXX because it covers the most ground and is the most reliable".


----------



## Doug2507

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menphisto*
> 
> I have a strange Problem ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When i set vrin manually (even @ 1,8v) sometimes my PC wont Start....it begins to Start and than baam restart before the BIOS Logo came....and than it say overclock failure...settings are 100% stable !!!!!...even when i restart my PC in windows it shows that failure....its not every Boot but 1:10...
> Can someone help me pls


What's the debug code on the mobo? (tried googling it?) And more to the point, did you OC with it on auto?


----------



## Menphisto

Auto works...what a debug code?


----------



## Doug2507

Probably not the greatest idea OC'ing with it on auto. Did you monitor what voltage it was running at with you're current multiplier?

I'd need to check if your board displays debug codes. EDIT - it doesn't. Scratch that idea then!


----------



## Menphisto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug2507*
> 
> Probably not the greatest idea OC'ing with it on auto. Did you monitor what voltage it was running at with you're current multiplier?
> 
> I'd need to check if your board displays debug codes. EDIT - it doesn't. Scratch that idea then!


Auto vrin works fine its 1,76v but 1,8v dont work...whats th prob.?


----------



## Doug2507

It'll be at 1.76v on idle but may well rise when under load. Boot to windows, put the core under 100% load and use HWMon/Info to check what voltage vrin is at. Unless anyone else has another idea&#8230;? I'm guessing it'll be higher than 1.8v.

The only other thing that's going through my head right now is RAM.


----------



## Menphisto

1,76v idle and 1,744v prime95 !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## creos7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menphisto*
> 
> 1,76v idle and 1,744v prime95 !!!!!!!!!!!!


ASUS mobos have the concept of initial VRIN and eventual VRIN. I wonder if you raise your eventual VRIN too high but not your intial VRIN if that differential prevents the mobo from starting up. (there's even something called shadow VRIN which happens before the initial VRIN).

Now I don't know what your mobo is, or if that is even relevant for you, but if you if you have that option, trying also upping your initial VRIN to the same value as the eventual VRIN and see if that helps your system post.


----------



## Menphisto

No eventual vrin and so on ...only one voltage and one setting for it


----------



## Doug2507

Leave it on auto then&#8230;..









Struggling to understand why you have posted 'stable' OC's so many times but yet still continue to change settings.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *creos7*
> 
> ASUS mobos have the concept of initial VRIN and eventual VRIN. I wonder if you raise your eventual VRIN too high but not your intial VRIN if that differential prevents the mobo from starting up. (there's even something called shadow VRIN which happens before the initial VRIN).
> 
> Now I don't know what your mobo is, or if that is even relevant for you, but if you if you have that option, trying also upping your initial VRIN to the same value as the eventual VRIN and see if that helps your system post.


Initial VRIN is for start up and should be left on Auto for most cases. Eventual VRIN is for post-boot and is the setting you want to actually change. This seems to be a ASUS only thing, so if someone is experiencing non-post errors, then just upping the only VRIN setting should help. Although, I haven't had any issues with posts even with low VRIN. If the board is not posting, it might indicate another issue such as death of CPU, bad RAM, etc etc.


----------



## Menphisto

Yeah x264 stabile oc but i want a 24h prime95 oc


----------



## Doug2507

One question, why?


----------



## Doug2507

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Initial VRIN is for start up and should be left on Auto for most cases. Eventual VRIN is for post-boot and is the setting you want to actually change. This seems to be a ASUS only thing, so if someone is experiencing non-post errors, then just upping the only VRIN setting should help. Although, I haven't had any issues with posts even with low VRIN. If the board is not posting, it might indicate another issue such as death of CPU, bad RAM, etc etc.


Yeah, the only time i've ever had the OC failed msg come up on my MSI board is a dodgy ram OC.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Initial VRIN is for start up and should be left on Auto for most cases. Eventual VRIN is for post-boot and is the setting you want to actually change. This seems to be a ASUS only thing, so if someone is experiencing non-post errors, then just upping the only VRIN setting should help. Although, I haven't had any issues with posts even with low VRIN. If the board is not posting, it might indicate another issue such as death of CPU, bad RAM, etc etc.


Initial and Eventual VRIN is specific only to ROG boards I believe, as I've seen no such options in the TUF bios. For my gryphon z87, I only ever fiddled with SVID Voltage Overide (Asus TUF terminology for VRIN, apparently)


----------



## creos7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Initial VRIN is for start up and should be left on Auto for most cases. Eventual VRIN is for post-boot and is the setting you want to actually change. This seems to be a ASUS only thing, so if someone is experiencing non-post errors, then just upping the only VRIN setting should help. Although, I haven't had any issues with posts even with low VRIN. If the board is not posting, it might indicate another issue such as death of CPU, bad RAM, etc etc.


sorry, i misread, i thought he was complaining about post issues when he ups the voltage (and still below 2V)
indeed in vast majority of cases you shouldn't need to touch shadow/initial vrin.


----------



## Menphisto

My RAM OC is stable with 1,76vrin...so just be stabile With 1,8.....i dont know whats wrong with this board...i called MSI but they cant help me...(Bad support in germany)...and they said if its working fine in auto...there is no reason for rma ....***...


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menphisto*
> 
> My RAM OC is stable with 1,76vrin...so just be stabile With 1,8.....i dont know whats wrong with this board...i called MSI but they cant help me...(Bad support in germany)...and they said if its working fine in auto...there is no reason for rma ....***...


sorry, havent been following this thread too carefully. Have you tried adding a bit of I/O Analog and I/O Digital Voltage to your memory? This might get higher VRIN stable if your system is BSOD'ing due to an insufficient balance of voltage running through your total cpu.

(I'm far from an expert on overclocking haswell hahaha)


----------



## Doug2507

So why not just leave it on auto if it's not causing a problem??? If it ain't broke, don't fix it.


----------



## Menphisto

Because my OC is not 100% stable !!! @ auto


----------



## Doug2507

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menphisto*
> 
> *Got these settings 24h prime stable, x264 stable and game stable* :
> core: 45x @ 1,23vcore (1,22 vid)
> *vccin: 1,8v*
> Uncore: 42x @ 1,2v
> RAM: 2133mhz
> 
> So should i try to lower my uncore Vortage? I think i can can do it with less voltage.......*I think !!! Not sure*


So what was this post all about just a week ago? And for that reason, i'm out.


----------



## Menphisto

I got the overclock failure , i was asking about first....OC stable but some Boot fail (1,8v is not auto) ....thats *The Question*


----------



## Menphisto

When the Boot works, more vrin gives me more stability


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ImJJames*
> 
> Just an update
> 
> *CPU Multi: 43*
> Cache Multi: AUTO(39)
> *Vcore Volt: 1.3*
> Cache Volt: 1.275
> *Vrin Volt: 1.9*
> Hyperthreading: ON
> 
> Memory XMP OFF
> Memory Frequency: 1600mhz
> 1.5volts
> Batch #3313B
> Costa Rica
> Hyper Evo 212 Cooler
> 
> 2 hours Prime95 blend test stable Version 27.9


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Username: fleetfeather
> CPU Model: 4770k
> Core Multiplier: 4.4
> CPU VID: 1.32
> Vcore: 1.34
> Input Voltage: 1.90
> Uncore Multiplier: 35x
> Uncore Voltage: 1.20
> Cooling Solution: h100i push-pull
> Stability Test: x264 20 passes
> Batch Number: L315B632
> Ram Speed: 2133 9-11-11
> 
> 
> Spoiler: screeny on my 16th run
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> never bothered with uncore, will probs hold higher since i'm feeding 1.2v lol. new chip next week


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wutangjn12*
> 
> Username: wutangjn12
> CPU Model: 4770k
> Core Multiplier: x45
> CPU VID: 1.28
> Vcore: 1.282
> Input Voltage: 1.98
> Uncore Multiplier: 35
> Uncore Voltage: auto
> Cooling Solution: Noctua U14S
> Stability Test: 10hrs P95 Blend Default
> Batch Number: [Not required but helps people.]
> Ram Speed: 2133mhz CL9 - Corsair dominator platinum 16gb 2x8
> 
> Max temps are at 86c on prime 95 default blend test for 10+ Hrs
> I hope to push this chip to 4.6-4.7 and then i will be very pleased, i can achieve 4.4ghz at like 1.23~ are the other voltages i should look at other than CPU Input voltage and Vcore? i dont wanna lower my ram speeds, cause i paid for the speeds im running at. Any tips to help push this chip a little further will help. Overall i can easily do 4.4ghz at 1.23~ so im happy
> 
> .


You'll all be charted... soon. Ish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rob78*
> 
> How much more vcore in generally is necessary to be able to pass stress tests vs just to be able to log into windows ?


Can be a big difference


----------



## D2234

Hi all,

I've got a few question regarding overclocking with the UD4H.

1. Do you adjust Turbo Power Limit (Watts) and Core Current Limit (Amps) while overclocking without Turbo Boost?

2. I don't see a CPU VRN Loadline Calibration in my Bios - is that a problem?

3. My current overclock with my 4670k and a Phanteks PH-TC with 3 fans is:
4.4 GHz CPU Core
4.0 GHz Uncore
1.96 VRIN Override
1.34 CPU Vcore
1.2 CPU Ring
Max Temps: 84C in Prime 95 (usually stays around 65C)
What is your recommended addition to voltage? I know that 1.45 is technically the max, but I'm wondering what a healthy max would be.

Thank you very much - Happy Thanksgiving,

D2234


----------



## jrcbandit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackNaylorPE*
> 
> The use of prime 95 on Haswell is shall we say "widely discouraged" by Intel and MoBo manufacturers..... and if ya on Adaptive mode, can be downright suicidal. While the MoBo manufacturer's say ya can go ahead and do it, **if** you use only the manual setting, since I would never run under manual for every day 24/7 use, I don't see the point. Due to the unnecessary heat and noise while under low loads, since I'd never use the system that way, I saw no real value in testing under manual. I frustrate myself enough with the trial and error time investment tuning my system for every day use
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> While I appreciate that many do enjoy it and I love reading about the results, to invest that time to say "Well I can do 4.7 under a setting (manual) I'll never use again" is just not something I'm willing to invest time in right now. So again, w/ all the manufacturers saying "No AIDA 64, no Prime95, no OCCT", I went looking for something that would stress the system to the point that I could reasonably be assured I won't experience crashes on a routine basis.
> 
> JJ recommended RoG RealBench in Asus' Manual Z87 Overclocking Guide on Youtube and I followed the threads on the RoG Forum a bit before trying. I even asked how folks found it compared to the "ole standards" and the responses both public and private were favorable, basically indicating that if ya "can pass RoG RealBench, you system is likely to handle anything ya can throw at it. This will be a production box (CAD) ....with off hours gaming fun on occassion of course ........... and I haven't been able to make it stumble as yet with the settings I obtained running RealBench
> 
> If ya wanna give it a try.
> 
> http://www.necrosan.com/rog/RealBench/RealBench_v2.0b10_RC6_public_beta.rar
> It has both benchmarking and stress testing mode.


Thanks for this info! I am definitely going to try this, I think I am done with Prime95.... I'll probably use a combo of Realbench, X264, and Intel XTU.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D2234*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> I've got a few question regarding overclocking with the UD4H.
> 
> 1. Do you adjust Turbo Power Limit (Watts) and Core Current Limit (Amps) while overclocking without Turbo Boost?
> 
> 2. I don't see a CPU VRN Loadline Calibration in my Bios - is that a problem?
> 
> 3. My current overclock with my 4670k and a Phanteks PH-TC with 3 fans is:
> 4.4 GHz CPU Core
> 4.0 GHz Uncore
> 1.96 VRIN Override
> 1.34 CPU Vcore
> 1.2 CPU Ring
> Max Temps: 84C in Prime 95 (usually stays around 65C)
> What is your recommended addition to voltage? I know that 1.45 is technically the max, but I'm wondering what a healthy max would be.
> 
> Thank you very much - Happy Thanksgiving,
> 
> D2234


1.45v is not the technical max. I don't know where you heard that. I believe the max on my board is 1.999v for vcore. I forget exactly, but it is definitely much higher than 1.45v

YUNO have updated sig rig? I'd love to help you with your LLC problem, but can't because I have no clue what board you are using. You definitely have a setting for it, but it seems that every board manufacturer likes to use their own terms for the same exact settings.

As for suggestions moving forward, make sure you reset all settings to default and test core stability first. I'd suggest using x264 to push further because you will need less vcore than P95 stable (depending on which version you are using) and will have less heat. Not to mention, you will see real world temps with it and can see when your cooling solution is your limiting factor in your overclocking.

You are more than likely going to be VRIN "limited" before you hit a vcore "limit" But you're true limiting factor will be your cooling solution. I'm not saying your cooling is bad, but it will most likely limit your overclockabiliity unless you get a chip like Darkwizzie's and are limited by a voltage wall where it's just plain stupid to move to another multiplier because the voltage jump can't justify the slight increase in performance.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ImJJames*
> 
> If you can pass prime95 blend for 6 hours, you can pass every other stress test. This is just personal experience with AMD builds. People tend to not like prime95 blend because it really is the end all of all stress test.


Yeah, until you're playing games and it falls over.

Too many people in this thread waste time doing stress tests. Get it what appears stable and then start gaming - if you're good, then you're good. Why anyone would bother doing 6hours of Prime is beyond me. Sure I did that on my SB back in the day @ 1.54v for 12hour run just cause I wanted it posted and it was <80 degrees but today, either I'm too old now and just don't care or something else.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Initial and Eventual VRIN is specific only to ROG boards I believe, as I've seen no such options in the TUF bios. For my gryphon z87, I only ever fiddled with SVID Voltage Overide (Asus TUF terminology for VRIN, apparently)


Didn't think any ASUS board used the term VRIN. Anyhow, SVID enabled and then it's respective Voltage Override is also on the Z87-Pro, I've yet to see what exactly it does. It certainly doesn't raise Input Voltage under load/idle.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Yeah, until you're playing games and it falls over.
> 
> Too many people in this thread waste time doing stress tests. Get it what appears stable and then start gaming - if you're good, then you're good. Why anyone would bother doing 6hours of Prime is beyond me. Sure I did that on my SB back in the day @ 1.54v for 12hour run just cause I wanted it posted and it was <80 degrees but today, either I'm too old now and just don't care or something else.
> Didn't think any ASUS board used the term VRIN. Anyhow, SVID enabled and then it's respective Voltage Override is also on the Z87-Pro, I've yet to see what exactly it does. It certainly doesn't raise Input Voltage under load/idle.


Woah, really? What is VRIN then on asus z87 mobo's :S

Edit: whoops sorry, I'm tired







got SVID override voltage and CPU Input Voltage mixed up. Yeah I just left SVID on auto from memory. CPU Input Voltage is on 1.950v


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Yeah, until you're playing games and it falls over.
> 
> Too many people in this thread waste time doing stress tests. Get it what appears stable and then start gaming - if you're good, then you're good.


I thought my x47 clock was stable, sure x264 for 10 loops so far with mem at 1600 1.5. I thought I could be cool and try xmp. 1 hr later, bsod 124 with Crysis 2


----------



## error-id10t

Been trying this Realbench, looks like fun as it has a bench too but it is still using an old version of x264 (version 2273 compared to 2377 .. so about 9 month old). Still better than the very old x264 bench.


----------



## D2234

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> 1.45v is not the technical max. I don't know where you heard that. I believe the max on my board is 1.999v for vcore. I forget exactly, but it is definitely much higher than 1.45v
> 
> YUNO have updated sig rig? I'd love to help you with your LLC problem, but can't because I have no clue what board you are using. You definitely have a setting for it, but it seems that every board manufacturer likes to use their own terms for the same exact settings.
> 
> As for suggestions moving forward, make sure you reset all settings to default and test core stability first. I'd suggest using x264 to push further because you will need less vcore than P95 stable (depending on which version you are using) and will have less heat. Not to mention, you will see real world temps with it and can see when your cooling solution is your limiting factor in your overclocking.
> 
> You are more than likely going to be VRIN "limited" before you hit a vcore "limit" But you're true limiting factor will be your cooling solution. I'm not saying your cooling is bad, but it will most likely limit your overclockabiliity unless you get a chip like Darkwizzie's and are limited by a voltage wall where it's just plain stupid to move to another multiplier because the voltage jump can't justify the slight increase in performance.


1.45 is safest max on air according to Intel is what I am referring to (http://cdn.overclock.net/f/f5/900x900px-LL-f5315882_vku3.jpeg).

I'm using the same board bios as Sin0822 (http://cdn.overclock.net/7/7a/7a0d7199_5m3.png). He seems to have an extra screen than me. I don't see 3d Power Control anywhere.

What is the max temps you'd recommend?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D2234*
> 
> 1.45 is safest max on air according to Intel is what I am referring to (http://cdn.overclock.net/f/f5/900x900px-LL-f5315882_vku3.jpeg).
> 
> I'm using the same board bios as Sin0822 (http://cdn.overclock.net/7/7a/7a0d7199_5m3.png). He seems to have an extra screen than me. I don't see 3d Power Control anywhere.
> 
> What is the max temps you'd recommend?


Depends on the stress test for what max temps are okay. For P95, 90C is as far as I would go. With something like x264 it's really up to you since it is what you'll be seeing under load. I personally don't want to see above 75C max while under load. That's just me though.

I agree that over 1.45 is probably not safe to run 24/7 but it definitely isn't the max you can go, that's all I was saying.


----------



## D2234

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Depends on the stress test for what max temps are okay. For P95, 90C is as far as I would go. With something like x264 it's really up to you since it is what you'll be seeing under load. I personally don't want to see above 75C max while under load. That's just me though.
> 
> I agree that over 1.45 is probably not safe to run 24/7 but it definitely isn't the max you can go, that's all I was saying.


More questions for all:

1. Do you keep Turbo on while overclocking?
2. To what extent is Uncore worth overclocking (4.5 Ghz/3.5 Uncore vs 4.4 Ghz/3.8 Uncore)?
3. Do UD4H Z87 Gigabyte Mobos not have a way of adjusting VRN Loadline Calibration (3d power menu missing for me in voltage settings)?
4. Safe 24/7 voltages for Vcore/VRIN Override/CPU Vring?


----------



## JackNaylorPE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *creos7*
> 
> Based on what research? For which systems? With what OC goals/settings? For what use cases (ie every day, gaming, CAD, video processing, etc)?
> 
> I don't think such a statement is possible because it depends on all these factors, the peculiarity of your own system and where the weaknesses emerge, etc. Hardware today is extremely complex and each component is unique. If I see research from someone testing a very broad spectrum of Haswell systems with a very wide range of OCing goals (including core, cache, RAM emphasis or any combination thereof), and compared say the top 5 stress tests, and then further decided on the 'goodness' function being say longest time-to-BSOD in every day use plus X hours a day of these X game titles and X apps (CAD, GIMP, whatever), then I would buy it..


I agree..... you can pass XTU (reported earlier as Prime95 clone) all day long but thro the RealBench Multitasking load at it and things come crumbling down.


----------



## JackNaylorPE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jrcbandit*
> 
> Thanks for this info! I am definitely going to try this, I think I am done with Prime95.... I'll probably use a combo of Realbench, X264, and Intel XTU.


BTW, the benchmark function uses the following in it's Real Bench test suite ....

Gimp Image Editing
Handbrake *h.264* video compression
Open CL using Luxmark Open CL
Heavy Multitasking (Combination of the above)....


----------



## error-id10t

Well it definitely lists x264.

_- Updated libraries
+ x264 r2273-b3065e6_


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D2234*
> 
> 1.45 is safest max on air according to Intel is what I am referring to (http://cdn.overclock.net/f/f5/900x900px-LL-f5315882_vku3.jpeg).


Those numbers came from Sin, not from Intel.


----------



## ImJJames

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *creos7*
> 
> Based on what research? For which systems? With what OC goals/settings? For what use cases (ie every day, gaming, CAD, video processing, etc)?
> 
> I don't think such a statement is possible because it depends on all these factors, the peculiarity of your own system and where the weaknesses emerge, etc. Hardware today is extremely complex and each component is unique. If I see research from someone testing a very broad spectrum of Haswell systems with a very wide range of OCing goals (including core, cache, RAM emphasis or any combination thereof), and compared say the top 5 stress tests, and then further decided on the 'goodness' function being say longest time-to-BSOD in every day use plus X hours a day of these X game titles and X apps (CAD, GIMP, whatever), then I would buy it.
> 
> Otherwise, I don't -- sorry. You are basing this on what your personal feeling is and what you've read and possibly your narrow experience. I'm not aware of anyone doing such extensive testing because it's incredibly time consuming and complicated and somewhat useless (because results will need to be retested constantly with changes to software and hardware).
> 
> The best thing is to decide on your PERSONAL battery of tests and use it. But I wouldn't be so brave to make a statement "if i had to use one thing it would be XXX because it covers the most ground and is the most reliable".


You're right, but remember this is from my own personal experience. I am a hardcore gamer, I stream modern games for hours on end. For me if my system is prime95 blend stable, my system is stable, because from my own experience I never have gotten any system crashes if my testing on prime95 blend passed.


----------



## creos7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ImJJames*
> 
> You're right, but remember this is from my own personal experience. I am a hardcore gamer, I stream modern games for hours on end. For me if my system is prime95 blend stable, my system is stable, because from my own experience I never have gotten any system crashes if my testing on prime95 blend passed.


Ok, this is a fair statement. If you are basing this on your own personal experience using your own personal haswell rig, and your own pattern of playing specific titles, etc, then that's a fair statement and I won't argue with it, I'm sure you're not making it up. But it's still mostly anecdotal coming from a single person. I've read accounts of people saying they've passed Prime95 (or IBT) overnight only to get BSODs in games. Those are obviously also anecdotal. There just isn't a single widely accepted stability test because it just doesn't exist (unfortunately).


----------



## Scotty Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackNaylorPE*
> 
> The use of prime 95 on Haswell is shall we say "widely discouraged" by Intel and MoBo manufacturers..... and if ya on Adaptive mode, can be downright suicidal. While the MoBo manufacturer's say ya can go ahead and do it, **if** you use only the manual setting, since I would never run under manual for every day 24/7 use, I don't see the point. Due to the unnecessary heat and noise while under low loads, since I'd never use the system that way, I saw no real value in testing under manual. I frustrate myself enough with the trial and error time investment tuning my system for every day use
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> While I appreciate that many do enjoy it and I love reading about the results, to invest that time to say "Well I can do 4.7 under a setting (manual) I'll never use again" is just not something I'm willing to invest time in right now. So again, w/ all the manufacturers saying "No AIDA 64, no Prime95, no OCCT", I went looking for something that would stress the system to the point that I could reasonably be assured I won't experience crashes on a routine basis.
> 
> JJ recommended RoG RealBench in Asus' Manual Z87 Overclocking Guide on Youtube and I followed the threads on the RoG Forum a bit before trying. I even asked how folks found it compared to the "ole standards" and the responses both public and private were favorable, basically indicating that if ya "can pass RoG RealBench, you system is likely to handle anything ya can throw at it. This will be a production box (CAD) ....with off hours gaming fun on occassion of course ........... and I haven't been able to make it stumble as yet with the settings I obtained running RealBench
> 
> If ya wanna give it a try.
> 
> http://www.necrosan.com/rog/RealBench/RealBench_v2.0b10_RC6_public_beta.rar
> It has both benchmarking and stress testing mode.
> 
> BTW, the benchmark function uses the following in it's test suite ....
> 
> Gimp Image Editing
> Handbrake h.264 video compression
> Open CL using Luxmark Open CL
> Heavy Multitasking (Combination of the above)....
> 
> Stress test applies a very high multi-tasking load.... way more then benchmark setting .... if ya gonna crash, the tough part comes at 12-15 minute marks.
> I was more interested the "no reductions in any settings" group ..... in how many have it running all out (at same frequency)


Is any part of that bench synthetic? I'm still a noob when it comes to tell the difference here.


----------



## OutlawII

I use a combination of Realbench and x264 if they pass i throw in a few hours of BF4


----------



## Scotty Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutlawII*
> 
> I use a combination of Realbench and x264 if they pass i throw in a few hours of BF4


Yeah, I'm looking for something now. I thought my 4.3ghz was completely stable. Passed x264 and xtu for 9 hours. Got a bsod tonight x0124, out of no where.. I had a few tabs open on the internet and looking through some system files, then it came. I'm about to say to hell with overclocking this thing. Especially since I was working on 4.4 and eventually gave up on that. Hence why I haven't had anything to chart yet.

But the question was, is any part of that real bench synthetic?


----------



## soulbytes

For me hyperpi 32m then direct Test to cinebench and back to hyperpi32.. It Works for me on daily use.. Never Touch the other Test kinda headace. But everything is a choice which is best for you







. Playing bf 4 5 hours, gro more than 4 hours , making gro video using adobe premiere for more than 8 hours all run pretty well no single problem.


----------



## creos7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty Mac*
> 
> Yeah, I'm looking for something now. I thought my 4.3ghz was completely stable. Passed x264 and xtu for 9 hours. Got a bsod tonight x0124, out of no where.. I had a few tabs open on the internet and looking through some system files, then it came. I'm about to say to hell with overclocking this thing. Especially since I was working on 4.4 and eventually gave up on that. Hence why I haven't had anything to chart yet.
> 
> But the question was, is any part of that real bench synthetic?


you shouldn't give up!








that's why it's good to always do a mix of stuff, i would recommend also incorporating Chess, RealBench and OCCT.

i don't think anything in RealBench is synthetic. If you are asking in order to figure out if temps will be an issue, they shouldn't be. it's not a "hot" test. at least not for me.
note that Realbench has the benchmarking mode and the stress mode you should try both


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Yeah, I'm looking for something now. I thought my 4.3ghz was completely stable. Passed x264 and xtu for 9 hours. Got a bsod tonight x0124, out of no where.. I had a few tabs open on the internet and looking through some system files, then it came. I'm about to say to hell with overclocking this thing.


"Stability test" seems impossible on Haswell. x264 won't do it, nor will prime 28.1 (30hr pass then unstable from belial)

Your goal is to get close to stability, and then to tweak. 124? If your uncore is down as it's supposed to (manual uncore 100mhz below stock so no turbo) and ring is at a good setting (like 1.2v) then it's obviously vcore - you can throw +0.02vcore, if you get no sign of issues whatsoever for the next few days, drop it by half of that if you want.


----------



## Doug2507

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackNaylorPE*
> 
> I agree..... you can pass XTU (reported earlier as Prime95 clone) all day long but thro the RealBench Multitasking load at it and things come crumbling down.


Cool, i'll try that later on today.


----------



## D2234

STABLE - 4.6 GHz CPU Clock/4.1 Uncore Clock/1.375 VCore/1.2 VRing/2.0 VRin Override
UNSTABLE - 4.7 GHz CPU Clock/4.2 Uncore Clock/1.4 VCore/1.2 VRing/2.0 VRin Override

Is there a way to get to 4.7 that is safe or worth it?


----------



## Doug2507

From the looks of things it's core that'll be letting you down. If x46 was stable with 1.375vcore then there's no way x47 will be stable with 1.4v, and i'd be surprised if the vcore needed for it would be much below 1.45v. Not worth it imo.


----------



## Cyro999

What Doug said, though i must say - you're increasing uncore clock further at the same time, which is bad practice. It was bad practice of me to leave mine at 40x for a while trying out higher core multi's.

I'm not even stable @42x uncore with 1.2 ring at a low core overclock, no way i'd be increasing uncore multi while trying to raise core clock


----------



## Scotty Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> "Stability test" seems impossible on Haswell. x264 won't do it, nor will prime 28.1 (30hr pass then unstable from belial)
> 
> Your goal is to get close to stability, and then to tweak. 124? If your uncore is down as it's supposed to (manual uncore 100mhz below stock so no turbo) and ring is at a good setting (like 1.2v) then it's obviously vcore - you can throw +0.02vcore, if you get no sign of issues whatsoever for the next few days, drop it by half of that if you want.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *creos7*
> 
> you shouldn't give up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's why it's good to always do a mix of stuff, i would recommend also incorporating Chess, RealBench and OCCT.
> 
> i don't think anything in RealBench is synthetic. If you are asking in order to figure out if temps will be an issue, they shouldn't be. it's not a "hot" test. at least not for me.
> note that Realbench has the benchmarking mode and the stress mode you should try both


I know I shouldn't give up.. but this is all I've been doing with everyday I have off.. including a couple hours on the days I work. Which I'm getting very little sleep now a days. I haven't even did any gaming because I'm spending all my time with this. But I guess I can tweak some more things. I wanted to get the core completely stable before anything else. (Thought I had it). I have used chess before.. but not this time around. How long should I run chess for? (please don't say hours)

I really doub't I'll run any stress program longer than I did with XTU. Ain't got time for that LOL. I've heard of so many ways about how to keep uncore and whatnot. Not sure on what to do really. When I thought I had 4.3 stable.. I went and turned on dynamic and adaptive modes back on. Including XMP. While leaving the voltages I had set where they were. (1.240v core, 1.15v ring,. 1.650v ram) Which my ram is only rated for 1.5-1.6v) If you want a screenshots or 2 of my current settings I can provide a couple.


----------



## Rob78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty Mac*
> 
> I know I shouldn't give up.. but this is all I've been doing with everyday I have off.. including a couple hours on the days I work. Which I'm getting very little sleep now a days. I haven't even did any gaming because I'm spending all my time with this. But I guess I can tweak some more things. I wanted to get the core completely stable before anything else. (Thought I had it). I have used chess before.. but not this time around. How long should I run chess for? (please don't say hours)
> 
> I really doub't I'll run any stress program longer than I did with XTU. Ain't got time for that LOL. I've heard of so many ways about how to keep uncore and whatnot. Not sure on what to do really. When I thought I had 4.3 stable.. I went and turned on dynamic and adaptive modes back on. Including XMP. While leaving the voltages I had set where they were. (1.240v core, 1.15v ring,. 1.650v ram) Which my ram is only rated for 1.5-1.6v) If you want a screenshots or 2 of my current settings I can provide a couple.


I see we have similar batch , i have costa rica 3314B712 and its very hard to overclock so far. Im dealing with 4.2-4.3 aswell which is so low its almost not worth the time. Anyway i have got it stable for 12 hours prime small fft at 1.3v with no other settings than 42x/36x uncore and it ran 4 hours until BSOD at 1.25v with some other tweaks. At 4.4ghz i have managed IBT maximum 30 runs at 1.295v but i want it AVX stable and prime usually instantly resets for me so im not sure if i hit the wall or something. I can boot into windows at 4.5ghz 1.30-31v so i still would like to think its possible some how to get more than 4.2. I have like 30 days refund left so i can try some more settings.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> When I thought I had 4.3 stable.. I went and turned on dynamic and adaptive modes back on. Including XMP.


Did you leave it for like two or three days with your regular pc use and gaming before you did that? Because it always takes me a couple days of occasional crashes of reducing frequency while i iron out the last like 0.015v's

just get that rogbench thing, that silly awesome program, if you can pass the stress test for an hour, play your stuff and tweak from there. Best advice i can give you


----------



## Scotty Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Did you leave it for like two or three days with your regular pc use and gaming before you did that? Because it always takes me a couple days of occasional crashes of reducing frequency while i iron out the last like 0.015v's
> 
> just get that rogbench thing, that silly awesome program, if you can pass the stress test for an hour, play your stuff and tweak from there. Best advice i can give you


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rob78*
> 
> No I didn't actually. My electric bill is high enough. (went up $150+ since last month) Don't really want to leave it on a 24/7 OC if not in use. I'll give that rog bench a try later on today. I guess. I haven't even tried to game on it yet, been busy. But since it crashed with just casual usage.. I'm pretty sure it'll crash during heavier loads like gaming. I'll take you advice tho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see we have similar batch , i have costa rica 3314B712 and its very hard to overclock so far. Im dealing with 4.2-4.3 aswell which is so low its almost not worth the time. Anyway i have got it stable for 12 hours prime small fft at 1.3v with no other settings than 42x/36x uncore and it ran 4 hours until BSOD at 1.25v with some other tweaks. At 4.4ghz i have managed IBT maximum 30 runs at 1.295v but i want it AVX stable and prime usually instantly resets for me so im not sure if i hit the wall or something. I can boot into windows at 4.5ghz 1.30-31v so i still would like to think its possible some how to get more than 4.2. I have like 30 days refund left so i can try some more settings.


Yeah.. seems these batches (from what I've seen) don't do so well. I know that batches really don't matter. The chart only has a couple of these like batches, and it seems they require a lot of voltage compared to others. I still believe that no stress test will prove stability better than normal daily usage and gaming. As I also found out by my passing x264 and XTU.. I still crashed on casual use. I have no idea what AVX is, nor have I took the time to find out LOL


----------



## Scotty Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Did you leave it for like two or three days with your regular pc use and gaming before you did that? Because it always takes me a couple days of occasional crashes of reducing frequency while i iron out the last like 0.015v's
> 
> just get that rogbench thing, that silly awesome program, if you can pass the stress test for an hour, play your stuff and tweak from there. Best advice i can give you


Apparently I can't figure out how to multi quote properly lol. to answer your question, no I didn't. My electric bill is high enough (went up $150+ since last month) and I don't want to run my PC at full OC while not in use. I'll take your advice and give that ROG bench a try. thanks. Here's my screenies of CURRENT settings:


----------



## sonic2911

@darkwizze: my uncore vol is 1.2 not 1.3


----------



## Cyro999

Hey guys, refresh my brain: 9c?

Not sure how to deal with it - just threw +0.02 on vcore, ring, dio and aio. Is there a specific approach or understanding why it happens, or am i good just testing like this?


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Hey guys, refresh my brain: 9c?
> 
> Not sure how to deal with it - just threw +0.02 on vcore, ring, dio and aio. Is there a specific approach or understanding why it happens, or am i good just testing like this?


Well, 9C is generally referring to the VCCIN (input voltage) or vcore....If you just increase a bunch of different settings, it becomes difficult to figure out which one is actually the one that needs to be changed....


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Well, 9C is generally referring to the VCCIN (input voltage)


That's the only voltage i thought it unrelated to.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> That's the only voltage i thought it unrelated to.


FWIW, I never got a 9c error in all my testing, and my VRIN and Vring were always higher than they needed to be given my memory+core clock and cache multi. I'd suggest upping either your VRIN or your Vring, or both.

(I'm far from a expert on HW OC'ing)


----------



## Cyro999

Hm well i'll keep in mind, i only ever saw 9c @4.7ghz though, and dark actually saw them first pushing his chip @4.6 nearer ~1.4vcore.

If vcore/ring/io increase doesn't remove it, i'll fall them back and look at vrin


----------



## szeged

having some cinebench funsies with my new ram lol


----------



## Menphisto

Can a Bad RAM OC cause clock watchdog?


----------



## error-id10t

Nice RAM.. I'd drop it to 1T though and see how low I can get tRFC, for me it's ~120 but it depends on memory and you might get it lower. You can of course start playing with more settings but when I tried it only brought me another 3 points in Cinebench so .. waste of time by any definition (unless you're trying to beat people at HWBot).


----------



## GrimReaperhdi

Is batch number L314B506 a good 4770K ?

Just buyed this one with MSI GD65 Gaming Z87 and H110 140 mm W cooler.
Gskill 1866 Mhz Cas 9

Once every thing is mounted in my Corsair obsidian 750D I will share my results.


----------



## JackNaylorPE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty Mac*
> 
> Yeah, I'm looking for something now. I thought my 4.3ghz was completely stable. Passed x264 and xtu for 9 hours. Got a bsod tonight x0124, out of no where.. I had a few tabs open on the internet and looking through some system files, then it came. I'm about to say to hell with overclocking this thing. Especially since I was working on 4.4 and eventually gave up on that. Hence why I haven't had anything to chart yet.
> 
> But the question was, is any part of that real bench synthetic?


Gimp is an image editing program
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GIMP_2.4.2

Handbrake h.264 video compression is a video compression tool
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HandBrake

Luxmark the the benchmarking tool for the LuxRender program
http://www.luxrender.net/wiki/LuxMark

The multitasking is all of the above


----------



## fleetfeather

Just sold my chip, new one to play with next week


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimReaperhdi*
> 
> Is batch number L314B506 a good 4770K ?
> 
> Just buyed this one with MSI GD65 Gaming Z87 and H110 140 mm W cooler.
> Gskill 1866 Mhz Cas 9
> 
> Once every thing is mounted in my Corsair obsidian 750D I will share my results.


You'll know for sure once you start overclocking it....







Haswell isn't like the older CPU's - where the quality was dependent on the batch that it came from. If you check out various sites on the 'net, you'll see this....So far, the most common indicator of a good overclocking CPU is what the default vcore is at - the lower the initial vcore, the higher the OC....Looking forward to seeing some results, happy overclocking!


----------



## Scotty Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackNaylorPE*
> 
> Gimp is an image editing program
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GIMP_2.4.2
> 
> Handbrake h.264 video compression is a video compression tool
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HandBrake
> 
> Luxmark the the benchmarking tool for the LuxRender program
> http://www.luxrender.net/wiki/LuxMark
> 
> The multitasking is all of the above


Yeah I got that LOL. So basically it looks like it's NOT synthetic







I ran the bench.. here's the result:



I'll try the stress another time


----------



## Scotty Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> "Stability test" seems impossible on Haswell. x264 won't do it, nor will prime 28.1 (30hr pass then unstable from belial)
> 
> Your goal is to get close to stability, and then to tweak. 124? If your uncore is down as it's supposed to (manual uncore 100mhz below stock so no turbo) and ring is at a good setting (like 1.2v) then it's obviously vcore - you can throw +0.02vcore, if you get no sign of issues whatsoever for the next few days, drop it by half of that if you want.


Ya know the funny thing? I was running benches, I was multi-tasking.. (no games yet) and basically a lot more load on my system than last night and haven't crashed yet. And I haven't changed a thing in BIOS! This is a weird ass CPU!


----------



## taem

I'm completely new to overclocking and I had a question.

Asus Z87 Pro and i5 4670k. I'm only messing with multiplier, voltage, and cache. Cache is set to 38 and hasn't been adjusted.

So I got to 4.6 at 1.263 voltage. I think it could go slightly lower but I haven't had time to test. But as is, I think that's a good result, no? But my concern is temp. After 16 hours of prime95, temps ran in the 80s Celsius, peaking at 86c.

Is that too high? Seems high to me. Idles at 24-29c. It's a barebones system ATM so I haven't been able to see game loads etc.

Of I take it down to 4.4 I can go 1.13 volts (might be able to go lower) and prime95 will peak at 63c. I'm thinking that's probably the better option?

Cooler is a D14 with 2500rpm TY 143s so I can't improve much there.


----------



## creos7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty Mac*
> 
> Yeah I got that LOL. So basically it looks like it's NOT synthetic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ran the bench.. here's the result:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try the stress another time


it seems you have RealBench v2..... I have 1.05. Where did you get yours from?


----------



## klepp0906

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taem*
> 
> I'm completely new to overclocking and I had a question.
> 
> Asus Z87 Pro and i5 4670k. I'm only messing with multiplier, voltage, and cache. Cache is set to 38 and hasn't been adjusted.
> 
> So I got to 4.6 at 1.263 voltage. I think it could go slightly lower but I haven't had time to test. But as is, I think that's a good result, no? But my concern is temp. After 16 hours of prime95, temps ran in the 80s Celsius, peaking at 86c.
> 
> Is that too high? Seems high to me. Idles at 24-29c. It's a barebones system ATM so I haven't been able to see game loads etc.
> 
> Of I take it down to 4.4 I can go 1.13 volts (might be able to go lower) and prime95 will peak at 63c. I'm thinking that's probably the better option?
> 
> Cooler is a D14 with 2500rpm TY 143s so I can't improve much there.


no that's not "too" high. But I wouldn't allow it to go any higher if you plan on having the pc for awhile. Looks like you have a good chip too. im jealous. Mine takes 1.45v to do 24hr of prime at 4.6 /sigh. My first one was better but I dropped it lol.

anyhow, so you know, your temperature is going to go up when/if you oc the uncore as well as the ram... also accompanying voltages due to intels infinite wisdom









This will push you into that territory I suggested you avoid. This leaves you with a few options. Lower your OC (4.4 is still a fast arsse chip) or get better cooling/delid your chip.

To give you comparision, my awful chip that takes 1.45v to do 4.6 stable does so without passing 75c (of course its delidded, ran naked, and watercooled)

have fun!


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taem*
> 
> I'm completely new to overclocking and I had a question.
> 
> Asus Z87 Pro and i5 4670k. I'm only messing with multiplier, voltage, and cache. Cache is set to 38 and hasn't been adjusted.
> 
> So I got to 4.6 at 1.263 voltage. I think it could go slightly lower but I haven't had time to test. But as is, I think that's a good result, no? But my concern is temp. After 16 hours of prime95, temps ran in the 80s Celsius, peaking at 86c.
> 
> Is that too high? Seems high to me. Idles at 24-29c. It's a barebones system ATM so I haven't been able to see game loads etc.
> 
> Of I take it down to 4.4 I can go 1.13 volts (might be able to go lower) and prime95 will peak at 63c. I'm thinking that's probably the better option?
> 
> Cooler is a D14 with 2500rpm TY 143s so I can't improve much there.


Prime will always produce unrealistic temps - you will almost never see those kinds of temps during actual real-world usage....There have been many alternative stability tests that have been suggested in this thread that will give you a better idea of temps you'll see during actual usage scenarios....


----------



## Scotty Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *creos7*
> 
> it seems you have RealBench v2..... I have 1.05. Where did you get yours from?


I got it from a link a few pages back. I'll see if I can find it for ya

found the link









http://www.necrosan.com/rog/RealBench/RealBench_v2.0b10_RC6_public_beta.rar


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sonic2911*
> 
> @darkwizze: my uncore vol is 1.2 not 1.3


Fixed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimReaperhdi*
> 
> Is batch number L314B506 a good 4770K ?
> 
> Just buyed this one with MSI GD65 Gaming Z87 and H110 140 mm W cooler.
> Gskill 1866 Mhz Cas 9
> 
> Once every thing is mounted in my Corsair obsidian 750D I will share my results.


Read original thread please. Thanks for sharing results in future.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taem*
> 
> I'm completely new to overclocking and I had a question.
> 
> Asus Z87 Pro and i5 4670k. I'm only messing with multiplier, voltage, and cache. Cache is set to 38 and hasn't been adjusted.
> 
> So I got to 4.6 at 1.263 voltage. I think it could go slightly lower but I haven't had time to test. But as is, I think that's a good result, no? But my concern is temp. After 16 hours of prime95, temps ran in the 80s Celsius, peaking at 86c.
> 
> Is that too high? Seems high to me. Idles at 24-29c. It's a barebones system ATM so I haven't been able to see game loads etc.
> 
> Of I take it down to 4.4 I can go 1.13 volts (might be able to go lower) and prime95 will peak at 63c. I'm thinking that's probably the better option?
> 
> Cooler is a D14 with 2500rpm TY 143s so I can't improve much there.


Average OC listed in chart.
As long as you don't brake the temps I stated in thread, you're fine.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ImJJames*
> 
> Just an update
> 
> *CPU Multi: 43*
> Cache Multi: AUTO(39)
> *Vcore Volt: 1.3*
> Cache Volt: 1.275
> *Vrin Volt: 1.9*
> Hyperthreading: ON
> 
> Memory XMP OFF
> Memory Frequency: 1600mhz
> 1.5volts
> Batch #3313B
> Costa Rica
> Hyper Evo 212 Cooler
> 
> 2 hours Prime95 blend test stable Version 27.9


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Username: fleetfeather
> CPU Model: 4770k
> Core Multiplier: 4.4
> CPU VID: 1.32
> Vcore: 1.34
> Input Voltage: 1.90
> Uncore Multiplier: 35x
> Uncore Voltage: 1.20
> Cooling Solution: h100i push-pull
> Stability Test: x264 20 passes
> Batch Number: L315B632
> Ram Speed: 2133 9-11-11
> 
> 
> Spoiler: screeny on my 16th run
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> never bothered with uncore, will probs hold higher since i'm feeding 1.2v lol. new chip next week


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wutangjn12*
> 
> Username: wutangjn12
> CPU Model: 4770k
> Core Multiplier: x45
> CPU VID: 1.28
> Vcore: 1.282
> Input Voltage: 1.98
> Uncore Multiplier: 35
> Uncore Voltage: auto
> Cooling Solution: Noctua U14S
> Stability Test: 10hrs P95 Blend Default
> Batch Number: [Not required but helps people.]
> Ram Speed: 2133mhz CL9 - Corsair dominator platinum 16gb 2x8
> 
> Max temps are at 86c on prime 95 default blend test for 10+ Hrs
> I hope to push this chip to 4.6-4.7 and then i will be very pleased, i can achieve 4.4ghz at like 1.23~ are the other voltages i should look at other than CPU Input voltage and Vcore? i dont wanna lower my ram speeds, cause i paid for the speeds im running at. Any tips to help push this chip a little further will help. Overall i can easily do 4.4ghz at 1.23~ so im happy
> 
> .


You'll all be charted... soon. Ish SOON. I PROMISE.

I'm very busy right now, I'll get to it.


----------



## ImJJames

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> having some cinebench funsies with my new ram lol


Boss


----------



## ImJJames

I hate my chip....I need 1.35 volts to boot to 4.5ghz without bsod....


----------



## ImJJames

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> having some cinebench funsies with my new ram lol


Boss


----------



## creos7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty Mac*
> 
> I got it from a link a few pages back. I'll see if I can find it for ya
> 
> found the link
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.necrosan.com/rog/RealBench/RealBench_v2.0b10_RC6_public_beta.rar


ah it's a beta... i think i'll wait for the ROG ASUS site to be updated though i hope they do it soon!








just a bit uneasy downloading from other sites, i'm not familiar with necrosan at all


----------



## kaivorth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> You'll know for sure once you start overclocking it....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haswell isn't like the older CPU's - where the quality was dependent on the batch that it came from. If you check out various sites on the 'net, you'll see this....So far, the most common indicator of a good overclocking CPU is what the default vcore is at - *the lower the initial vcore, the higher the OC*....Looking forward to seeing some results, happy overclocking!


Doesn't the chart the OP has contradict that? The higher overclocks have higher VIDs. Just curious.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ImJJames*
> 
> I hate my chip....I need 1.35 volts to boot to 4.5ghz without bsod....


Which BSOD and what are you doing with vrin/vrin llc? 1.3+vcore won't work too well with default LLC. Actually, my 1.27vcore OC is not stable with default VRIN, i have to increase it by either turbo/extreme llc to stop droop, or just raw numbers - and chips are much more VRIN-sensitive at higher vcores.

I think the question you should be asking is: What multi am i stable with using ~1.22-1.25vcore, and then go from there. Blindly throwing yourself into higher-oc territory says little about chip quality, especially as they become more individual when pushed harder

Quote:


> The higher overclocks have higher VIDs


"VID" in the chart means the value you set in bios. Haswell IVR targets higher voltage than you set, such as 1.325vid reading 1.344vcore under load. I think Darkwizzie just wanted to graph it for more data on that (to see if it was the same for everyone) or just for visibility, so that people don't report different vcores for effectively the same voltage settings


----------



## Scotty Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *creos7*
> 
> ah it's a beta... i think i'll wait for the ROG ASUS site to be updated though i hope they do it soon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just a bit uneasy downloading from other sites, i'm not familiar with necrosan at all


I'm hesitant to download anything LOL. Tis why I'm not doing the new driver for nvidia cards. I'll wait for the WHQL version before I update. I never tried that ROG before.. So i decided to. Kinda like that Catalyst (CatZilla) benchmark. I don't like that fact you have to pay to even do a 720p benchmark. even tho it's only 48 cents. I don't like paying for anything! lol


----------



## whiteironknuckle

How many here, as overclockers/powerusers, feel that Haswell was worth getting?


----------



## Cyro999

Me and Belial definately, Haswell @4.5ghz is as fast as [email protected] in x264 so all good there. There's no way i'd be clocking an ivy to 5.1-5.3 on air to match the kind of numbers i'm getting now, without a particularly great chip (talking ~1.35vcore for 4.7)

The IMC is also a great step up, being able to run RAM clocks in the high 2k's to even 3k 24/7 is awesome


----------



## kinzx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menphisto*
> 
> I have a strange Problem ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When i set vrin manually (even @ 1,8v) sometimes my PC wont Start....it begins to Start and than baam restart before the BIOS Logo came....and than it say overclock failure...settings are 100% stable !!!!!...even when i restart my PC in windows it shows that failure....its not every Boot but 1:10...
> Can someone help me pls


I had this problem and asked in the thread i think 2 other in this thread had the same issue. Way way back in like the first 100 page of the thread or so. It happens whenever I overclock and boot up after a complete shut down or hibernate. Someone suggested and I try it ,and it worked, was to unplug your psu cable from the computer. I have a switch on my psu and I flip it to turn on/off. I don't know if there is some kind of power draw that is doing it but unplugging it helps. Regular sleep seem fine though, only booting from a complete shut down or hibernate.


----------



## ImJJames

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whiteironknuckle*
> 
> How many here, as overclockers/powerusers, feel that Haswell was worth getting?


Not worth it to me, unless you get lucky with silicon lottery. They run so hot and overclock poorly. Sad that consumers are forced to disassemble(delid) to get better temps because Intel is to incompetent.


----------



## Ovrclck

Here are my settings below. I'm still randomly crashing with Crysis 2 (bsod 124) I know my overclock isn't 100% stable. My goal is to get x47 stable and then possibly try for x48.

10 loops of x264
1 hr of Real Bench 2.0

x47
vcore 1.33
cache x34
cache v 1.2
vccin 1.9

mem 1600 1.5

Should I just keep upping the vcore?


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaivorth*
> 
> Doesn't the chart the OP has contradict that? The higher overclocks have higher VIDs. Just curious.


That chart doesn't map the voltage that the chips were running BEFORE any overclocking took place, only the vcore that was needed to reach that speed.


----------



## kinzx

I use my pc for gaming and do a bit of encoding and rendering on it and I am happy. My last chip was a 3770k but sold the system to a friend because, I know this is stupid, I wanted as many 6g sata connection as I can get. Again, I work with video/graphic so wanted that speed. Before that I was running Q6600 and I still have 2 Dell Xeon workstation working as slaves for heavy heavy rendering and encoding.

I spend the first 2-3 month overclocking and stress testing this chip and honestly was miserable, I like learning about it but at the same time just testing and stress testing was not leaving me time to use the computer for what I built it for. Which was to game, watch video, test files. I did the same thing with ivy bridge and despite passing p95 and occt 12 hours each, I still BSOD doing the most mundane thing like watching a netflix/youtube/xbmc video and then going back and test all over only to BSOD again.

So now I am going with the screw wasting my time, I will test on my term and learn a little while having fun with my system. Now that I learn much more what each setting does and how they work I am retesting everything. My test now is, 3 run of cinebench,xtu bench,geekbench, x 264, maxxmem, and 1 run of pc mark 8 and 3dmark. Then 1 hours stress using xtu and Dark's chess program. Just downloaded realbench and would like to try that. If i feel it 10 loop each of xtu bench and x264 which I haven't done yet. I been running 4.6 this way and been stable with no bsod for over a month in gaming and rendering. I even started testing 4.7 and stable in game but not liking the voltage and heat. However, since I know my chip better, I been playing with setting since Wednesday and surprisingly I am getting the chip to boot and run at lower vcore with a few changes to cache voltage and vccin setting. Even got my memory to oc up to 2666 at 1.68 volt and extremely loose timing but running everything with memory at xmp 1866 for 24/7 but will likely be using 2400 and 1.65 volt once I feel the system is stable to my liking. I haven't start the traditonal testing at these lower volt yet, I like to leave them for about a week first before I run any test. I been gaming on these setting and so far so good. I know what vcore is needed to get my chip to boot and what vcore to pass stress test. However I am seeing that I do not need those vcore to just game or do my work, if I can get lower vcore and temp and still be stable enough for my need then I rather have lower vcore and temp.

I already spent months since haswell release testing my chip so I feel I know my chip well enough and the number to try. I am not jumping into things, I followed Dark's guide as well as Sin, linus, and Asus. At this point, I just want a stable everyday system that is not too hot or loud.

Most of my testing consist of playing games while watching youtube on one screen, wife and kids watch netflix or a movie on xmbc on the tv and backing up my drive, moving family photos/videos around or uploading/downloading to the cloud, vpn into my renderfarm and connect to my vm server at work while encoding, editing or rendering a file on another. If my computer can do all of that and not crash, then I say I am stable. I won't have the stress test to validate but I know my chip capability. I do feel that I am a bit of a poweruser in term of how I use my computer. Long long test but much more fun than looking at my computer for 12 hours doing nothing. If i can list that as a stable test I would have lolzx.

Oh I will submit a new result, when I do want I want to do a long test. I do understand that these stress test program does serve a purpose and the information can help people. I just don't want to sit around looking at the screen and talk to the wife for 12 hours


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> Here are my settings below. I'm still randomly crashing with Crysis 2 (bsod 124) I know my overclock isn't 100% stable. My goal is to get x47 stable and then possibly try for x48.
> 
> 10 loops of x264
> 1 hr of Real Bench 2.0
> 
> x47
> vcore 1.33
> cache x34
> cache v 1.2
> vccin 1.9
> 
> mem 1600 1.5
> 
> Should I just keep upping the vcore?


I'd see if you still got 124's @1.35. Maybe try +0.05 on digital and analog io, but that's a pretty blind shot.

Quote:


> Not worth it to me, unless you get lucky with silicon lottery. They run so hot and overclock poorly. Sad that consumers are forced to disassemble(delid) to get better temps because Intel is to incompetent.


I disagree. Delid thing is an issue, yea, it sucks, whatever. But the chips are not that hot, you can reasonably run ~1.3-1.4v depending on cooling and i5 or i7 (i5 @1.4v is equal to i7 at like 1.33 in terms of power draw and temps..)

I'd definately buy higher end cooling, like a 240/280 rad clc and four fans if i could, but here in UK, i5 costs £170, a d3h costs £105 - decent RAM kit will set you back £80. That's £355 for cpu/mobo/ram - a cooler like a silver arrow is only £50 in comparison, and allows you to approach max OC possible on the chip, within 100-200mhz.

It's not ideal, but it's workable, and it's definately a big step up from Ivy for some uses, and a small step up for essentially everything else.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *creos7*
> 
> ah it's a beta... i think i'll wait for the ROG ASUS site to be updated though i hope they do it soon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just a bit uneasy downloading from other sites, i'm not familiar with necrosan at all


That is from the ROG site from what I see. I think he just gave you the direct link they give.

http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?40057-RealBench-v2.0-Public-Beta!-amp-Leaderboard&country=&status=


----------



## whiteironknuckle

I feel the same as others who bring up the benefits. The Z87 drew me in, along with a 20% performance boost that would last me until e-Haswell. I brought up the discussion because a lot of people have given real snide remarks when the learn I went to Haswell because "haswell isn't for desktops!" I just can't think in the mindset of "11% increase isn't worth it over Ivy!" when Z87 brings so much to the table, and when I'm done with it Haswell would make for a lovely little media box/spare computer chip.









I don't like the stereotype of "real over clockers would never buy Haswell!"


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> I'd see if you still got 124's @1.35. Maybe try +0.05 on digital and analog io, but that's a pretty blind shot.


Thanks!


----------



## BoredErica

> Originally Posted by *whiteironknuckle*
> 
> I feel the same as others who bring up the benefits. The Z87 drew me in, along with a 20% performance boost that would last me until e-Haswell. I brought up the discussion because a lot of people have given real snide remarks when the learn I went to Haswell because "haswell isn't for desktops!" I just can't think in the mindset of "11% increase isn't worth it over Ivy!" when Z87 brings so much to the table, and when I'm done with it Haswell would make for a lovely little media box/spare computer chip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like the stereotype of "real over clockers would never buy Haswell!"


One average your CPU performance increases only a bit compared to the older Gens when both are overclocked but of course Haswell has the new chipset and adaptive voltage mode. It stands to reason why not putting your CPU under the highest level of voltage 24/7 might elongate its lifespan. I obviously cannot prove this because I don't personally have 100+ Haswells to statistically prove this but it makes sense.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> That chart doesn't map the voltage that the chips were running BEFORE any overclocking took place, only the vcore that was needed to reach that speed.


The chart only charts VID/Core multiplier of the final overclocks members posted to me.


----------



## BoredErica

You have now all been charted, please post again if for some reason I made a mistake or skipped you, thanks.

Reminder that, a picture verification only counts with a picture showing both Vcore reading and the actual claimed stress test.


----------



## whiteironknuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> One average your CPU performance increases only a bit compared to the older Gens when both are overclocked but of course Haswell has the new chipset and adaptive voltage mode. It stands to reason why not putting your CPU under the highest level of voltage 24/7 might elongate its lifespan. I obviously cannot prove this because I don't personally have 100+ Haswells to statistically prove this but it makes sense.


This doesn't really have much to do with what I said or explain anything since all that is implied.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whiteironknuckle*
> 
> How many here, as overclockers/powerusers, feel that Haswell was worth getting?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whiteironknuckle*
> 
> This doesn't really have much to do with what I said or explain anything since all that is implied.


Then what exactly are you looking for when you asked that question if you're not looking for the answer?


----------



## whiteironknuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Then what exactly are you looking for when you asked that question if you're not looking for the answer?


I don't think you read it correctly because that didn't answer it at all.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whiteironknuckle*
> 
> I don't think you read it correctly because that didn't answer it at all.


It stands to reason, that if performance doesn't increase that much, it's not worth an upgrade but makes more sense if you're starting a new build.

YW.


----------



## whiteironknuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> It stands to reason, that if performance doesn't increase that much, it's not worth an upgrade but makes more sense if you're starting a new build.
> 
> YW.


Still didn't answer the question as I asked it. Please stop talking down to me.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whiteironknuckle*
> 
> Still didn't answer the question as I asked it. Please stop talking down to me.


Pro tip: If you want people to be enthusiastic about helping you, you should tell them why you think they are not addressing the issue you're talking about instead of being snide.

You mentioned 20% performance boost. I think you overestimate the performance gains. What I said was not the same as what you said to the dot. YOU are the one talking down to ME. I've been patrolling 6200 posts in this thread since its inception to try to help people.


----------



## fleetfeather

I think a lot of people are really hesitant to up VCore in fear of higher temps. In my limited experience, I saw a movement of a mere 6C moving between 1.31v and 1.38v on a corsair h100i


----------



## whiteironknuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Pro tip: If you want people to be enthusiastic about helping you, you should tell them why you think they are not addressing the issue you're talking about instead of being snide.
> 
> You mentioned 20% performance boost. I think you overestimate the performance gains. What I said was not the same as what you said to the dot. YOU are the one talking down to ME. I've been patrolling 6200 posts in this thread since its inception to try to help people.


How is it, then, that three other people understood the question but you did not?

The Cinebench results show a 20% gain over Sandy, as well as several other benchmarks.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whiteironknuckle*
> 
> How is it, then, that three other people understood the question but you did not?
> 
> The Cinebench results show a 20% gain over Sandy, as well as several other benchmarks.


So you still think I'm talking down to you? You want to revise that statement/position? How come other people understood but I do not... If you're not going to bother clarifying a query, go to some other thread. If you respond my original reply meant to help, with lots of info with, 'this was completely useless, read what I wrote', etc etc, those snide comments are not welcome here. Cinebench results show a 20% gain over Sandy? At the same clock speed, yeah. You think the average OC for Haswell is 5ghz? The only way you can really tell what the average Haswell OC is with my chart because it's the only chart I know of ATM with picture-verified settings, clock settings averaged, charted, for all to see. Else you're most likely guessing what the average OC actually is.

You come here for help. I'm not doing this back and forth BS anymore. Count me out of any future replies to you.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> I think a lot of people are really hesitant to up VCore in fear of higher temps. In my limited experience, I saw a movement of a mere 6C moving between 1.31v and 1.38v on a corsair h100i


Suppose so, it's all down to what temps your are comfortable with.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whiteironknuckle*
> 
> How is it, then, that three other people understood the question but you did not?
> 
> The Cinebench results show a 20% gain over Sandy, as well as several other benchmarks.


x264 too, to be fair. Most people quote vs ivy, though
Quote:


> You think the average OC for Haswell is 5ghz?


I gotta say on other forums i saw 20, maybe 30+ sandy bridge oc systems, and not a single one at 5ghz - i don't think it was really that easy, was it?


----------



## whiteironknuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> x264 too, to be fair. Most people quote vs ivy, though
> I gotta say on other forums i saw 20, maybe 30+ sandy bridge oc systems, and not a single one at 5ghz - i don't think it was really that easy, was it?


In my post, I quoted Sandy. I was on a 2600k, though I just quote he 2700k benches because nobody cares about my poor old weak processor







. The Visual Studio gains in particular appealed to me. I have also noticed a significant reduction in rendering time for other programs I use. You had answered my question perfectly, though.

In regards to 5GHz, I have a friend who literally burned through four Ivy 3770ks trying to OC beyond 4.6GHz on air cooling. Now, Ivy is different from Sandy, but even with Sandy I kept myself at 4.5GHz even though I could theoretically become stable at a higher one. I don't like running warm let alone hot. I made some pretty awful OCing mistakes as a teenager and learned my lesson from them. But it just seems to me, and this is just what I have noticed anecdotally, that a lot of the people railing against Haswell don't even OC their Sandy/Ivy chips beyond Haswell's majority limit of 4.5GHz (after which people start to find it's unstable if they have a bad chip). Doesn't mean they need to buy Haswell, just their opinions about it sucking for power users are silly.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> x264 too, to be fair. Most people quote vs ivy, though
> I gotta say on other forums i saw 20, maybe 30+ sandy bridge oc systems, and not a single one at 5ghz - i don't think it was really that easy, was it?


HWBot's average OC for 2500k is 5.037ghz, 4.551ghz for 4670k. The 4670k result actually completely agrees with my chart statistics. So Haswell is 20% all around faster with 500mhz lower clock speed?

Fun. Sandy can't hit 5ghz listed in HWbot but Haswell obviously CAN hit the 4.5ghz listed in the hwbot, right?

I can't justify purchasing Sandy to Haswell, but new build before that era makes sense. What part of my verdict changes? If you really, really need that CPU power then there is always Ivy E.


----------



## whiteironknuckle

These benchmarks are i7 to i7. Both of those are i5.


----------



## BoredErica

In terms of average clock speed shown in HWbot, it actually looks more optimistic for Sandy i7 vs i7 but realistically is about same situation for i5 vs i5. If you concede the earlier points then that would mean Sandy i7 is 20% slower than Haswell i7 due to the hyperthreading. That's the only reason I can think of right now. That only then applies to hyperthreaded applications. Which one, I would like to see multiple sources demonstrate this fact, and two, would only of course, limit you to hyperthreading. The word around town is that Haswell can be pretty hot, hotter than Sandy, so if you don't even like to run things warm, then it's going to be an issue. And if you like to run your Prime before declaring the settings stable, you will have a hard time doing much with Haswell at all.


----------



## whiteironknuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> In terms of average clock speed shown in HWbot, it actually looks more optimistic for Sandy i7 vs i7 but realistically is about same situation for i5 vs i5. If you concede the earlier points then that would mean Sandy i7 is 20% slower than Haswell i7 due to the hyperthreading. That's the only reason I can think of right now. That only then applies to hyperthreaded applications. Which one, I would like to see multiple sources demonstrate this fact, and two, would only of course, limit you to hyperthreading. The word around town is that Haswell can be pretty hot, hotter than Sandy, so if you don't even like to run things warm, then it's going to be an issue. And if you like to run your Prime before declaring the settings stable, you will have a hard time doing much with Haswell at all.


My claims bout the 20% in the first place was in regards to why I had personally chosen to upgrade from my Sandy i7 to the Haswell i7. Not that Sandy was overall 20% better. I would never make such a claim!

I am averaging in the upper 70s in Prime @ 4.5GHz. When doing normal applications (VS, video and photo editing, Folding @ Home, etc) I never see myself go above 60c and usually hover around 40-50c (this is during load). I am in the process of converting to water cooling, though I was always planning to do that regardless of Haswell (TBH it was my GPU that pushed me towards the decision). I always thought I held fairly normal standards on keeping things cool, but as it turns out a lot of people seem to be shockingly okay with CPUs that hit 70c+ at normal load (non stress testing). On here there are folks who want the coldest case possible and I definitely want to join that party. No liquid nitrogen for me, though.


----------



## Cyro999

Well, it's not neccesarily the end of the world if you're hotter than 70c. AMD's quoting full lifetime for their 290 and 290x running at 95c for example, that is many years under sustained 100% load. Haswell won't stop you from running at 97c 24/7, i think 73c avg on hottest core isn't too aggressive (under full load) for a 24/7 OC though it's not freezing either


----------



## whiteironknuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Well, it's not neccesarily the end of the world if you're hotter than 70c. AMD's quoting full lifetime for their 290 and 290x running at 95c for example, that is many years under sustained 100% load. Haswell won't stop you from running at 97c 24/7, i think 73c avg on hottest core isn't too aggressive (under full load) for a 24/7 OC though it's not freezing either


AMD runs hot in general, and I always assumed it was just better at *ahem* taking the heat







. The temps I ran back in my AMD days long ago would probably give me a heart attack if I saw them in my computer today.

But high heat with Intel over extended periods of time can cause damage, no?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whiteironknuckle*
> 
> My claims bout the 20% in the first place was in regards to why I had personally chosen to upgrade from my Sandy i7 to the Haswell i7. Not that Sandy was overall 20% better.
> 
> I am averaging in the upper 70s in Prime @ 4.5GHz. When doing normal applications (VS, video and photo editing, Folding @ Home, etc) I never see myself go above 60c and usually hover around 40-50c (this is during load). I am in the process of converting to water cooling, though I was always planning to do that regardless of Haswell (TBH it was my GPU that pushed me towards the decision). I always thought I held fairly normal standards on keeping things cool, but as it turns out a lot of people seem to be shockingly okay with CPUs that hit 70c+ at normal load (non stress testing). On here there are folks who want the coldest case possible and I definitely want to join that party. No liquid nitrogen for me, though.


I hope you understand this: By default, when I reply it is to try to help. Whether I succeed in doing that or not, is dependent on the other person. But we have a shared interest, and I'm volunteering time to maintain, update the guide/chart and read every single post in this entire thread. It takes time and I wouldn't be doing this so I can go off on random people.

I found your initial and reply to my response to your initial reponse to be somewhat snide. That annoys me because I'm doing this in the spirit of getting everybody better overclocks through better informed decisions. If you think I have no idea what you're talking about, the best way would be to spell it out step by step to me. Comments like, why don't you get it, others did, won't help and only serves to annoy me further. I'm telling you the way I saw things regardless of your actual intentions

Now, about temps: I'm a believer in that each person should decide what temps they are comfortable with. My normal load includes chess, which in temps is like perpetual video rendering, which is why temps are a bit higher. But some people have higher tolerances for risk and higher tolerance to complete CPU meltdown. Some of us can't afford another and some of us could. A small minority throw away CPUs like it's a candy wrapper. If by cold case you're referring you general case airflow temperature, with air cooling, the air isn't really changed much by CPU load. The thermal transfer isn't the best, the CPU heatsink gets lukewarm, so the air doesn't really heat up all that much. I find my GPU to be a larger factor. The poor thermal transfer makes sense, this is why people delid, no?

While you might know 20% is for some applications, for the sake of random people passing by, please specify that it's 20% for these hyperthreaded applications. If it is true that somebody who writes this guide can get mislead by reading that, imagine if I'm brand new to this... I'd think i5 vs i5 would be 20% faster based on a skim.

The request to see i7 vs i7, Haswell vs Sandy with Sandy being 20% slower isn't just a challenge, I actually want to see it even if I'm wrong. You have to understand, people sometimes run into the guide and make random, unfounded claims. One random guy actually came here to troll by spilling BS all over. I have to maintain some level of skepticism, and even if I take what others say on face value, others won't nessesarily believe me if I don't cough up some charts. And I'm not in the position to test both i7s.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> But high heat with Intel over extended periods of time can cause damage, no?


with high voltage, yea.

Quote:


> The request to see i7 vs i7, Haswell vs Sandy with Sandy being 20% slower isn't just a challenge, I actually want to see it even if I'm wrong.


I'd expect i7 vs i7 to have the same difference in most loads compared to i5 vs i5, i mean like - if sandy bridge i7 is 15% faster than sandy bridge i5, i'd expect haswell i7 to be 15% faster than haswell i5 etc.

Here's your 20% btw - old version of encoder, so Haswell performance isn't quite there yet on it


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> with high voltage, yea.
> I'd expect i7 vs i7 to have the same difference in most loads compared to i5 vs i5, i mean like - if sandy bridge i7 is 15% faster than sandy bridge i5, i'd expect haswell i7 to be 15% faster than haswell i5 etc.
> 
> Here's your 20% btw - old version of encoder, so Haswell performance isn't quite there yet on it


This needs to be adjusted for average OCs though. While the 4770k being 17.8% faster is a larger margin than I would have guessed, average OC is a big factor. Here you prove 4770k is 17.8% faster than 2600k clock per clock in x264.


----------



## Cyro999

I'd give sandy a couple hundred mhz above haswell on conventional cooling, maybe 300mhz. It's >VERY< hard to say, because i don't have any idea how sandy actually oc'd, other than i didn't actually see anyone with 5ghz oc, and i saw dozens of people at ~4.3-4.6ghz. That puts Haswell more than 10% ahead still though (300mhz lead for sb) I mostly used IPC comparison for stuff like 4770k vs 3930k, in the past


----------



## BoredErica

But a 10% increase in performance is expected and not something I would even bother challenging myself. 10% vs what was being said, 20%, is TWICE the performance improvement. I don't feel a 10% increase justifies getting a new motherboard and CPU. If hyperthreaded applications takes your fancy, consider Ivy E instead then.


----------



## wy2sl0

Damn guys. Built my friend a PC over the weekend. It was his once in a 5 year update.

Despite my PC running 1.26v @ 4.4ghz with AVX 2, I can't even get his to boot at 1.27v @ 3.8 ghz. We are both running 4670ks. Any ideas? I am using an ASRock Pro 3 and wondering if maybe there are some tricks I don't know about.

It double sucks because I got him a Thermaltake 2.0 Extreme to do some OC to around 4ghz....


----------



## Cyro999

What vcore does auto voltage give him on stock settings under x264 load? (it'll turbo to 3.8)

My chip gives ~1.08 or something like that


----------



## wy2sl0

I can say that stock Prime95 avx2 on auto goes to 1.32v and LinX Avx2 goes to 1.22v then crashes IMMEDIATELY, as soon as I click start pretty much. And it isn't EVER a BSOD, it literally blacks out and restarts.


----------



## Cyro999

Yea well it doesn't matter what the hell prime or avx2 loads do with adaptive voltage, x264 shows the number you want, especially if your mobo is allowing your chip to wildly increase voltages like that


----------



## wy2sl0

Ok let me know the prog you are referring to and I will give it a go and an answer.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wy2sl0*
> 
> Ok let me know the prog you are referring to and I will give it a go and an answer.


from the OP:
Quote:


> I highly recommend trying x264 encoding test if you are looking for a stressful nonsynthetic stress test. Nonsynthetic meaning temps will not be very high, being only a notch higher than normal 100% CPU load. But it'll still be very stressful, often causing crashes in an hour at most. For x264, skip to the second part of the test, because the first part is not really that stressful. Just pass it 3-5 times in a row for stability. For a peace of mind I recommend running x264 looped all night as you sleep once, and if it passes, it's table. There IS a way to loop the test.
> http://www.techarp.com/showarticle.aspx?artno=520
> http://www.2shared.com/file/JZiNGawh/bench_script_loop_user.html
> 
> The download above is only 9kb. It is an alternative batch file for x264. Simply drop it into the x264 folder and click the new batch to run the altered version allowing you to set however many passes you want. Honestly, 20 or higher passes is overkill.


----------



## creos7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> That is from the ROG site from what I see. I think he just gave you the direct link they give.
> 
> http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?40057-RealBench-v2.0-Public-Beta!-amp-Leaderboard&country=&status=


Ah right, doh, thanks man!! (EDIT: or woman







)


----------



## wy2sl0

Thanks I will give it a go. Either way though I think something is wrong if I can't even run the stock Turbo Freq across all cores at 1.32v


----------



## wy2sl0

1.12-1.16v so far @ 55-60fps.


----------



## JackNaylorPE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty Mac*
> 
> Ya know the funny thing? I was running benches, I was multi-tasking.. (no games yet) and basically a lot more load on my system than last night and haven't crashed yet. And I haven't changed a thing in BIOS! This is a weird ass CPU!


I was puurrrrfect the 1st nite I ran all my tests (3 times on final) ...... next morning everything was in the toilet but i wrote it off to a CMS reset I hadda do cause Windows time wasn't working.

Did it again next day, was able to hit 4.6 w/o dropping any settings off default w/ just voltage of 1.38 and DRAM voltage of 1.673 ..... everything was purrfect (again ran thru all 3 times) ..... woke up next day, everything was in toilet..... RoG Real Bench crashed w/ a 0124 after like 8 seconds .... (never crashed before 8 minute mark during all my previous trials) ..... bumped DRAM back up to 1.65 as that was my last change prior to nite before's successful 1.63 run and it's fine.


----------



## Cyro999

Pass 2 is the important part


----------



## JackNaylorPE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty Mac*
> 
> I'm hesitant to download anything LOL. Tis why I'm not doing the new driver for nvidia cards. I'll wait for the WHQL version before I update. I never tried that ROG before.. So i decided to. Kinda like that Catalyst (CatZilla) benchmark. I don't like that fact you have to pay to even do a 720p benchmark. even tho it's only 48 cents. I don't like paying for anything! lol


Necroscan link I posted **was** from Asus RoG Site

http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?40057-RealBench-v2.0-Public-Beta!-amp-Leaderboard&country=&status=
Quote:


> Ok here's what you've all been waiting for..RealBench v2.0 public beta!
> 
> Download link:
> http://www.necrosan.com/rog/RealBenc...ublic_beta.rar
> (File hosting courtesy of Necrosan)
> 
> v2 Leaderboard:
> http://rog.asus.com/rog-pro/realbench-v2-leaderboard/
> 
> A quick summary of what has changed from v1:
> 1) Addition of the OpenCL test. (it uses all available GPUs including CPU embedded ones if they're available and support OpenCL)
> 2) Replacement of the Multitasking test with a much heavier version.
> 3) New scoring system.
> 4) Redesigned Stress Test from scratch. Now it's like it was supposed to be. Don't curse at me if you start failing this one
> 5) Lots of interface changes. Stress Test mode is now separated from Benchmark mode, so it's more intuitive.
> 6) Online Leaderboard function for everyone that has ASUS boards. Official leaderboard is not online yet but you can submit scores from the beta so it will help the testing of the function.
> 7) High quality screenshot function.
> 8) Full system stats displayed in user interface after successful runs.
> 
> Oh well, enough talking, I'll let you explore the beta!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whiteironknuckle*
> 
> How many here, as overclockers/powerusers, feel that Haswell was worth getting?


Have to define worth ......

1. If goal is to get a certain level of system performance and say "Hey I overclocked my CPU from 3.5 to 4.8 GHz", then ya better off with SB

2. If goal is to get a higher level of system performance than above but only be able to say "I overclocked my CPU from 3.5 to 4.6 GHz", then ya better off with HW

While SB overclocks 3-4% better than HW, HW starts out about 10%-12 faster outta the box so SB never can quite catch up.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> I think a lot of people are really hesitant to up VCore in fear of higher temps. In my limited experience, I saw a movement of a mere 6C moving between 1.31v and 1.38v on a corsair h100i


The rise is exponential .... this was my experience

Core Speed - VID - Highest Core Temp (* meas all settings on auto ... ONLY 1 change = CPU multiplier ..... all rest onl;y other change was "adaptive))
3.5 GHz - 1.248 - 56*
4.0 GHz - 1.216 - 55*
4.2 Ghz - 1.152 - 55*
4.4 GHz - 1.292 - 64
4.5 Ghz - 1.328 - 68
4.6 Ghz - 1.380 - 74

So my voltage and temps actually dropped from stock setting to 4.2 GHz but then went up 9C with a VID increase from 1.15 to 1.29 ..... as was noted in JJs overclocking video, voltage req'ts and temps rise much faster in Haswell than the did in previous generations

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> x264 too, to be fair. Most people quote vs ivy, though
> I gotta say on other forums i saw 20, maybe 30+ sandy bridge oc systems, and not a single one at 5ghz - i don't think it was really that easy, was it?


My 1st OC attempt was at 4.6Ghz on the 2600k .... was at 4.8 Ghz and been running 24/7 in SLI box since "birth"









For 5.0 .... all I did was turn off Hyperthreading and bump LLC to high to keep heat below 75C (on air)

As for the SB / HW compression ....covered in detail in JJ's overclocking video on youtube. Quite clear that HW does not OC as well as SB.... as for the difference in performance..... anandtech's CPU bench sows a 10-12% difference in performance outta the box".


----------



## fleetfeather

i find it really interesting that you guys claim you have a lot of issues with strange instabilities from unknown sources. My chip acted as all chips of previous generations have

BSOD 124's, rectified through bumping vcore.

This error and fix above was probably assisted my keeping my VRIN close to the guidelines listed in the OP (1.85 VRIN for <1.28v vcore, 1.90 VRIN for 1.28-1.35vcore, 1.95 VRIN for >1.35vcore), and putting the Vring value to 1.20v (even when uncore is stock). Honestly, there's no reason not to put VRIN and Vring higher than the 'baseline minimums' just to rule out the possibility of instability caused by them.


----------



## wy2sl0

Pass 2 1.16 with 1.2 blips.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wy2sl0*
> 
> Pass 2 1.16 with 1.2 blips.


That seems.. very very bad.

I'd manual in ~1.25vcore, 1.85 VRIN, a decently high LLC level, 1.2 ring, uncore 100mhz below stock so it doesn't turbo, and then check what core multiplier you can pass x264 with, but you're using 0.12v more than my "meh" chip at stock clocks


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> That seems.. very very bad.
> 
> I'd manual in ~1.25vcore, 1.85 VRIN, a decently high LLC level, 1.2 ring, uncore 100mhz below stock so it doesn't turbo, and then check what core multiplier you can pass x264 with, but you're using 0.12v more than my "meh" chip at stock clocks


My chip was doing 1.21v blips on the desktop. His chip isn't the best, but its not the worst either


----------



## JackNaylorPE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> i find it really interesting that you guys claim you have a lot of issues with strange instabilities from unknown sources. My chip acted as all chips of previous generations have
> 
> BSOD 124's, rectified through bumping vcore.
> 
> This error and fix above was probably assisted my keeping my VRIN close to the guidelines listed in the OP (1.85 VRIN for <1.28v vcore, 1.90 VRIN for 1.28-1.35vcore, 1.95 VRIN for >1.35vcore), and putting the Vring value to 1.20v (even when uncore is stock). Honestly, there's no reason not to put VRIN and Vring higher than the 'baseline minimums' just to rule out the possibility of instability caused by them.


The two differences between this generation and those past, again according to Asus' in house testing on 100s of CPUs as reported in their forums and in JJ's videos.

1. When you increase Core Voltage on HW, it has a higher corresponding increase in temperature than we have seen before in previous generations.
2. HW has a much wider difference in variabiity between different units off the line .... one chip might get to 4.6 at 1.15v, another might take 1.40v to hit same speed.


----------



## wy2sl0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> My chip was doing 1.21v blips on the desktop. His chip isn't the best, but its not the worst either


Most of this stuff is all on auto. Do we have a chart of some good baseline values for all of these? My 4670k was easy. I just put +0.27v (from stock 1.00 or so) and ran 4.4 AVX 2. Uncore is even at 4.4 I believe.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> 1. When you increase Core Voltage on HW, it has a higher corresponding increase in temperature than we have seen before in previous generations.


Under the same load, like x264, i'm pretty sure it's essentially the same as Ivy Bridge there - and the only reason for that is Delid/IHS issue. I mean, my friend is running 1.47vcore on a 4770k and h110, and his temps are freezing under encoding loads


----------



## wy2sl0

Ok officially quitting.

Set cache ratio to 34x and then tried to run 38x cpu @ 1.27v and it won't even let me start the test...but 37x runs without errors. Just going to leave it stock.

EDIT: lol computer just restarted running AVX2 Linpack on stock multipler and auto voltage....damn.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wy2sl0*
> 
> Most of this stuff is all on auto. Do we have a chart of some good baseline values for all of these? My 4670k was easy. I just put +0.27v (from stock 1.00 or so) and ran 4.4 AVX 2. Uncore is even at 4.4 I believe.


what cooling have you got for you 4770K? I can give you the values I used for my chip, providing you're willing to push 1.35 Vcore. That said, if your system is BSOD'ing with stock values, you need to check for instability elsewhere in your system. If there's no instability elsewhere, it'll be RMA time lol


----------



## wy2sl0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> what cooling have you got for you 4770K? I can give you the values I used for my chip, providing you're willing to push 1.35 Vcore. That said, if your system is BSOD'ing with stock values, you need to check for instability elsewhere in your system. If there's no instability elsewhere, it'll be RMA time lol


I just RMA'd. We will see if NCIX approves or not. I have never done this before - what ****ty luck.


----------



## Menphisto

Can it happen that, when i have a fully stable oc and want to test another OC and change the stable settings(for testing other setting) and change it back to the stable settings ,that this settings are not stable any longer...

...i know...confusing...


----------



## Cyro999

Were you ever stable in the first place?

I mean did you have a profile that you used for a week that you passed stress with and gamed on etc?

You're talking about changing settings all of the time, asking what causes 101 bluescreens and such - were you ever stable?









Passing a stress test doesn't mean stable


----------



## Menphisto

I mean if i have a Stable setting and change it....and want this stable setting back...could it be unstable...just because its applied New?


----------



## fleetfeather

Not unless the changes you made we're so extreme that they caused degradation of your chip.

If it was stable before you tweaked it, it would still be stable if you undid the tweaks


----------



## Cyro999

No.

If stuff is auto though, then maybe. That's why i measure and manually set a massive list of stuff


----------



## Menphisto

OK thanks guys


----------



## whiteironknuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I hope you understand this: By default, when I reply it is to try to help. Whether I succeed in doing that or not, is dependent on the other person. But we have a shared interest, and I'm volunteering time to maintain, update the guide/chart and read every single post in this entire thread. It takes time and I wouldn't be doing this so I can go off on random people.
> 
> I found your initial and reply to my response to your initial reponse to be somewhat snide. That annoys me because I'm doing this in the spirit of getting everybody better overclocks through better informed decisions. If you think I have no idea what you're talking about, the best way would be to spell it out step by step to me. Comments like, why don't you get it, others did, won't help and only serves to annoy me further. I'm telling you the way I saw things regardless of your actual intentions
> 
> Now, about temps: I'm a believer in that each person should decide what temps they are comfortable with. My normal load includes chess, which in temps is like perpetual video rendering, which is why temps are a bit higher. But some people have higher tolerances for risk and higher tolerance to complete CPU meltdown. Some of us can't afford another and some of us could. A small minority throw away CPUs like it's a candy wrapper. If by cold case you're referring you general case airflow temperature, with air cooling, the air isn't really changed much by CPU load. The thermal transfer isn't the best, the CPU heatsink gets lukewarm, so the air doesn't really heat up all that much. I find my GPU to be a larger factor. The poor thermal transfer makes sense, this is why people delid, no?
> 
> While you might know 20% is for some applications, for the sake of random people passing by, please specify that it's 20% for these hyperthreaded applications. If it is true that somebody who writes this guide can get mislead by reading that, imagine if I'm brand new to this... I'd think i5 vs i5 would be 20% faster based on a skim.
> 
> The request to see i7 vs i7, Haswell vs Sandy with Sandy being 20% slower isn't just a challenge, I actually want to see it even if I'm wrong. You have to understand, people sometimes run into the guide and make random, unfounded claims. One random guy actually came here to troll by spilling BS all over. I have to maintain some level of skepticism, and even if I take what others say on face value, others won't nessesarily believe me if I don't cough up some charts. And I'm not in the position to test both i7s.


Benefits were not just in hyper-threaded situations, and it's not just "some" programs, it's actually a fair majority (clarifying because I don't want anyone to think I claimed a 20% increase over a small handful of minority programs). I hope you understand that coming at a question with the perspective of "you are a beginner and I will help you because you are too dumb to know the difference between two processors you own" can really get you off on the wrong foot with people, particularly those who were not looking for an elementary definition on the differences between the hardware. It was, rather, a personal account of how those who are heavy OCers in the thread view Haswell, and if they personally regret it, due to others writing it off for the same reasons you answered my question with (reasons I had inferred in one of my posts).

I also hope you understand why I'm not linking to the individual pages here, but these were my sources:

http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/core_i7_4770k_review,1.html | Fry Render x64 (17%), Cinebench 11.5 (25.6%), Espresso (18% faster), Handbrake (22%), 3DMark (12%), 3DMark Vantage (16.6%), Mandel Fractal Calculation (10.5%), CPU Z-Lib (15.4%), Queen Math (12%), SHA Hashing (41.7%) *19% average increase*

http://www.anandtech.com/show/7003/the-haswell-review-intel-core-i74770k-i54560k-tested | Cinebench Single Thread (15%), Cinebench Multi-Thread (30%), POV Ray (23%), 7-Zip Single Thread (7%), 7-Zip Multi-Thread (9%), PCMark 7 (26.7%), x264 HD 1 (15.8%), X264 HD 2 (22%), TrueCrypt AES (25.7%), Visual Studio (18% faster) *19.22% average increase*

And this is excluding the fact that they were benching the 2700k and not the 2600k, which is what I upgraded from.


----------



## Scotty Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackNaylorPE*
> 
> Necroscan link I posted **was** from Asus RoG Site
> 
> http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?40057-RealBench-v2.0-Public-Beta!-amp-Leaderboard&country=&status=
> 
> Have to define worth ......
> 
> 1. If goal is to get a certain level of system performance and say "Hey I overclocked my CPU from 3.5 to 4.8 GHz", then ya better off with SB
> 
> 2. If goal is to get a higher level of system performance than above but only be able to say "I overclocked my CPU from 3.5 to 4.6 GHz", then ya better off with HW
> 
> While SB overclocks 3-4% better than HW, HW starts out about 10%-12 faster outta the box so SB never can quite catch up.
> The rise is exponential .... this was my experience
> 
> Core Speed - VID - Highest Core Temp (* meas all settings on auto ... ONLY 1 change = CPU multiplier ..... all rest onl;y other change was "adaptive))
> 3.5 GHz - 1.248 - 56*
> 4.0 GHz - 1.216 - 55*
> 4.2 Ghz - 1.152 - 55*
> 4.4 GHz - 1.292 - 64
> 4.5 Ghz - 1.328 - 68
> 4.6 Ghz - 1.380 - 74
> 
> So my voltage and temps actually dropped from stock setting to 4.2 GHz but then went up 9C with a VID increase from 1.15 to 1.29 ..... as was noted in JJs overclocking video, voltage req'ts and temps rise much faster in Haswell than the did in previous generations
> My 1st OC attempt was at 4.6Ghz on the 2600k .... was at 4.8 Ghz and been running 24/7 in SLI box since "birth"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For 5.0 .... all I did was turn off Hyperthreading and bump LLC to high to keep heat below 75C (on air)
> 
> As for the SB / HW compression ....covered in detail in JJ's overclocking video on youtube. Quite clear that HW does not OC as well as SB.... as for the difference in performance..... anandtech's CPU bench sows a 10-12% difference in performance outta the box".


Yeah, I know.. I already got it lol. Someone was saying (sorry, can't remember who







) it's only a beta. I was just replying to that comment


----------



## Scotty Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menphisto*
> 
> Can it happen that, when i have a fully stable oc and want to test another OC and change the stable settings(for testing other setting) and change it back to the stable settings ,that this settings are not stable any longer...
> 
> ...i know...confusing...


Let's just trade chips. You can work on mine and I'll work on yours







I'll get it stable for ya..


----------



## JackNaylorPE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty Mac*
> 
> Yeah, I know.. I already got it lol. Someone was saying (sorry, can't remember who
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) it's only a beta. I was just replying to that comment


Heck....Windows 7 is still a beta







.....

I'm older enough to remember the old IT Mantra ..... "The MS Windows Beta Period ends after the release of SP3"

Over half my utilities are either classified as Beta or Version 0.xx


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackNaylorPE*
> 
> Heck....Windows 7 is still a beta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....
> 
> I'm older enough to remember the old IT Mantra ..... "The MS Windows Beta Period ends after the release of SP3"
> 
> Over half my utilities are either classified as Beta or Version 0.xx


In that case, Windows 7 will stay a Beta, since they're not going to be making any more SPs for it.....


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> i find it really interesting that you guys claim you have a lot of issues with strange instabilities from unknown sources. My chip acted as all chips of previous generations have
> 
> BSOD 124's, rectified through bumping vcore.


There are some oddities. On lower multipliers, I'd say up to x45 it behaves normally. Up the vcore and you're pretty much guaranteed to get it working if you can keep the temps under control. But beyond that and I guess it depends on the chip also, it doesn't behave that way anymore. When I try my suicide runs due to temps @ x47 etc, it's very hard to find stability.

For example I only start getting BSOD 101 when I start going for x46 or higher.

I've had SB and Ivy, both could be stabilities fairly easily with just vcore tuning. I had my SB running @ x49 and 1.54v no problems, I didn't have good luck with that chip but it ran cool. I had a fairly good Ivy which also ran cool and beat the SB @ lower clock, but I was dumb and tried to de-lid and broke it (well it's dual channel memory). Now I have a piss-poor Haswell and it's barely matching Ivy when I had it running @ peak.


----------



## madforit96

This really is a pacy thread packed with excellent advice and suggestions. I've just built a secondary i5 4670k system and so far I'm stable with 4.3ghz @1.15 vcore, default all other settings and ddr3 2133 @11-11-11-30-2t. Temps max out 60c (non avx prime95 27.9)with corsair h50. Will push it harder with a better cooler (possibly a refurbished h100 from Scan).


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackNaylorPE*
> 
> The two differences between this generation and those past, again according to Asus' in house testing on 100s of CPUs as reported in their forums and in JJ's videos.
> 
> 1. When you increase Core Voltage on HW, it has a higher corresponding increase in temperature than we have seen before in previous generations.
> 2. HW has a much wider difference in variabiity between different units off the line .... one chip might get to 4.6 at 1.15v, another might take 1.40v to hit same speed.


There's still uncore and input voltage.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whiteironknuckle*
> 
> Benefits were not just in hyper-threaded situations, and it's not just "some" programs, it's actually a fair majority (clarifying because I don't want anyone to think I claimed a 20% increase over a small handful of minority programs). I hope you understand that coming at a question with the perspective of "you are a beginner and I will help you because you are too dumb to know the difference between two processors you own" can really get you off on the wrong foot with people, particularly those who were not looking for an elementary definition on the differences between the hardware. It was, rather, a personal account of how those who are heavy OCers in the thread view Haswell, and if they personally regret it, due to others writing it off for the same reasons you answered my question with (reasons I had inferred in one of my posts).
> 
> I also hope you understand why I'm not linking to the individual pages here, but these were my sources:
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/core_i7_4770k_review,1.html | Fry Render x64 (17%), Cinebench 11.5 (25.6%), Espresso (18% faster), Handbrake (22%), 3DMark (12%), 3DMark Vantage (16.6%), Mandel Fractal Calculation (10.5%), CPU Z-Lib (15.4%), Queen Math (12%), SHA Hashing (41.7%) *19% average increase*
> 
> http://www.anandtech.com/show/7003/the-haswell-review-intel-core-i74770k-i54560k-tested | Cinebench Single Thread (15%), Cinebench Multi-Thread (30%), POV Ray (23%), 7-Zip Single Thread (7%), 7-Zip Multi-Thread (9%), PCMark 7 (26.7%), x264 HD 1 (15.8%), X264 HD 2 (22%), TrueCrypt AES (25.7%), Visual Studio (18% faster) *19.22% average increase*
> 
> And this is excluding the fact that they were benching the 2700k and not the 2600k, which is what I upgraded from.


I don't think it would be intelligence, it's just information. Intelligence is different than igorance. Neither do I know you have two CPUs. I don't recall the original post have you saying you're testing two CPUs, and more info never hurts. Nobody else so far has adopted this position of me giving out more info than asked for is actually insulting. Many people who post never even read the first post. See, just a week ago, I've been criticized because my info is too complex. Now it's too simple. I already mentioned that, I felt those who upgraded from Sandy to Haswell I do not feel is a good choice, those who upgraded before it's a good choice. That tells you how I feel. If you're only interested in my own personal circumstance, what build I happened to have before that, that's more of a random detail to me in this case... I upgraded from a Q6600, so in my case by my own beliefs, Haswell was a good choice.

I'll look at those soon but I hope those are adjusted for average OCs.


----------



## ImJJames

Is there any point in leaving power saving modes ON for CPU if vcore is set on manual fix voltage?


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> There's still uncore and input voltage.
> 
> I don't think it would be intelligence, it's just information. Intelligence is different than igorance. Neither do I know you have two CPUs. I don't recall the original post have you saying you're testing two CPUs, and more info never hurts. Nobody else so far has adopted this position of me giving out more info than asked for is actually insulting. Many people who post never even read the first post. See, just a week ago, I've been criticized because my info is too complex. Now it's too simple. I already mentioned that, I felt those who upgraded from Sandy to Haswell I do not feel is a good choice, those who upgraded before it's a good choice. That tells you how I feel. If you're only interested in my own personal circumstance, what build I happened to have before that, that's more of a random detail to me in this case... I upgraded from a Q6600, so in my case by my own beliefs, Haswell was a good choice.
> 
> I'll look at those soon but I hope those are adjusted for average OCs.


I upgraded from an E8500 to this 4670k (now running at 4.6ghz w/ 2400mhz RAM)....


----------



## JackNaylorPE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> There's still uncore and input voltage


I think JJ knows about them







.... I was quoting their data and observations..... Ya can get higher OCs by messing with other voltages but it must be mentioned that when ya slow other parts of the machine down, there is a hit on performance. That's why I had tried to find out if ya data showed what % was able to hit 4.6, 4.7, 4.8 etc without taking anything else to a lower setting.

I notived in like 2 outta 25-30 runs of RoG Real Bench.....my VID was set at 1.380 and adaptive would typically have it bouncing between 1.392 and 1.408 (same as SB build w/ LLC) but occassionally Vcore would spike a bit higher like 1.424 for half a second....the think that stunned me tho.....was VID had a instantaneous max of 1.47. I'm used to VCore changing with load due to LLC w/ SB or HW adaptive but the VID thing was a surprise....especially as it's rare occurrence. Have you seen similar behavior /?


----------



## whiteironknuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> There's still uncore and input voltage.
> 
> I don't think it would be intelligence, it's just information. Intelligence is different than igorance. Neither do I know you have two CPUs. I don't recall the original post have you saying you're testing two CPUs, and more info never hurts. Nobody else so far has adopted this position of me giving out more info than asked for is actually insulting. Many people who post never even read the first post. See, just a week ago, I've been criticized because my info is too complex. Now it's too simple. I already mentioned that, I felt those who upgraded from Sandy to Haswell I do not feel is a good choice, those who upgraded before it's a good choice. That tells you how I feel. If you're only interested in my own personal circumstance, what build I happened to have before that, that's more of a random detail to me in this case... I upgraded from a Q6600, so in my case by my own beliefs, Haswell was a good choice.
> 
> I'll look at those soon but I hope those are adjusted for average OCs.


It is base performance, not OC. I never said I went for the 4770k because it had some sort of over clock gain over Sandy, either. Because this confuses me I am going to go back through the thread.

Semantics have nothing to do with it. Assuming I am ignorant about such a trivial thing was another mistake (more on this common support mistake later in my post). If this helps explain any: your info was neither too simple, nor too complex, it just didn't apply to the context of the situation, assuming the situation was something other than what it was. When I ask how people personally feel, as overclockers, about their Haswell purchase, giving me info on YMMV stuff doesn't answer it.

This is what I found:

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whiteironknuckle*
> 
> How many here, as overclockers/powerusers, feel that Haswell was worth getting?


The key word here is feel. This is a thread of people OCing Haswell. In my signature it very clearly says I own the 4770k, so from that one can surmise that I am not asking this question in order to find out if it's worth it for me to buy. It also brings up the question, why would I ask this after purchasing Haswell, if I had no idea some people didn't think it was worth getting? I asked because I did know, and wanted to see if others were still fans. Since these limitations are limitations that apply exclusively to OCers and power users, and given the way I phrased my question, I can't see how someone would assume what you did. And all of that is completely ignoring the fact that I have posted in this thread before about OCing my Haswell chip.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whiteironknuckle*
> 
> I feel the same as others who bring up the benefits. The Z87 drew me in, along with a 20% performance boost that would last me until e-Haswell. I brought up the discussion because a lot of people have given real snide remarks when the learn I went to Haswell because "haswell isn't for desktops!" I just can't think in the mindset of "11% increase isn't worth it over Ivy!" when Z87 brings so much to the table, and when I'm done with it Haswell would make for a lovely little media box/spare computer chip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like the stereotype of "real over clockers would never buy Haswell!"


My wording was definitely confusing here, but my point from my first quote still stands. When I mentioned Ivy here it was referring to upgrade path (this was supposed to be obvious but rereading it now this is my face:







I don't know how I thought that was worded clearly, it was late at night). I have been told by a lot of people that I should have gone with Ivy instead of Haswell because it wouldn't involve a new motherboard and Ivy was "enough of an increase" for me. You quoted and responded to this by explaining to me that processors generally do not have big gains over the previous generation. I specifically quoted 11%--a number mentioned by some tech review sites--and others calling that a small increase. Why on earth would you read that post and assume I need to be told that the increase is small?

I responded to this, irritated, because in your post you then went on to discuss voltage (which applies to Ivy as well) but completely ignored the original question of "how do you feel?" If you had solely been responding to that post out of context, it would have been totally understandable. But you went on to quote my original question, confused as to how you didn't answer it and saying I wanted "help." Seeing as I own the processor (it's in my signature) how would asking about whether other people felt it was worth it help me in any way?

Then when I repeated myself, you answered the wrong question again, saying "YMMV." Well, that's great, but it doesn't answer the "feel" part of the question at all, since I don't care about general mileage here, I was talking about how overclockers felt after buying a processor with this known issue/limitation. I had even explained in the other post quoted above how I hated the stereotype of "upgrading is worthless." I didn't regret upgrading, but other people make posts that tell me the upgrade was useless and pointless etc etc.

I was, at this point, feeling very much like I wasn't being listened to. I felt as though someone else was choosing what they felt like hearing rather than what I was actually saying.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> So you still think I'm talking down to you? You want to revise that statement/position? How come other people understood but I do not... If you're not going to bother clarifying a query, go to some other thread. If you respond my original reply meant to help, with lots of info with, 'this was completely useless, read what I wrote', etc etc, those snide comments are not welcome here. Cinebench results show a 20% gain over Sandy? At the same clock speed, yeah. You think the average OC for Haswell is 5ghz? The only way you can really tell what the average Haswell OC is with my chart because it's the only chart I know of ATM with picture-verified settings, clock settings averaged, charted, for all to see. Else you're most likely guessing what the average OC actually is.
> 
> You come here for help. I'm not doing this back and forth BS anymore. Count me out of any future replies to you.


At first I ignored this because I hate conflict, and I was hoping you'd leave it alone, but now I will give this a genuine answer.

1. Yes I felt you were talking down to me, by ignoring what the question was and instead giving textbook/cookie cutter answers. This isn't some contest of who is being more talked down to.

2. Nobody else had an issue understanding it, and when I point this out you tell me to leave your thread because I won't explain. Instead you could have looked back at the other people's answers and see that we were never discussing the hard numbers or whether or not it was wroth it "in general." We were discussing personal value.

3. Discussing the highest potential/highest average over clock value not only has absolutely nothing to do with what I'm talking about (UNLESS this was your personal reason for feeling Haswell wasn't worth it, but it wasn't, you were arguing this as a fact), it's ignoring that a performance increase implies at the same clock speed. I brought up Cinebench specifically, which is usually always done at equal clock speed. I wasn't talking about the maximum OC when I talked about performance increase. I gave you a chance to go back, re-read and start over because I thought it was really easy to understand.

4. I literally said nothing about average overclock and you begin swearing at me on the internet over it. Swearing makes people not react rationally. So does punching them, come to think of it...

I don't care about right or wrong here. I care about the fact that we someone had two separate arguments with each other at the same time. You thought we were arguing about x, I thought we were arguing about q. I hate stuff like this. I did try at some points to explain that no, this argument is about Q! But I couldn't get through.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whiteironknuckle*
> 
> In my post, I quoted Sandy. I was on a 2600k, though I just quote he 2700k benches because nobody cares about my poor old weak processor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . The Visual Studio gains in particular appealed to me. I have also noticed a significant reduction in rendering time for other programs I use. You had answered my question perfectly, though.
> 
> In regards to 5GHz, I have a friend who literally burned through four Ivy 3770ks trying to OC beyond 4.6GHz on air cooling. Now, Ivy is different from Sandy, but even with Sandy I kept myself at 4.5GHz even though I could theoretically become stable at a higher one. I don't like running warm let alone hot. I made some pretty awful OCing mistakes as a teenager and learned my lesson from them. But it just seems to me, and this is just what I have noticed anecdotally, that a lot of the people railing against Haswell don't even OC their Sandy/Ivy chips beyond Haswell's majority limit of 4.5GHz (after which people start to find it's unstable if they have a bad chip). Doesn't mean they need to buy Haswell, just their opinions about it sucking for power users are silly.


 I make no claim about Haswell OCing better here; I instead say that the people who are complaining to me about how much Haswell sucks for power-users don't even overclock that much, so they have no right to make the claim. Also here I specifically mention the model of Sandy being compared, clarifying that I had been talking about i7 to i7 with my "20% increase" and also doubly clarifying that this was a clock speed comparison and not a max OC comparison.

My explanation didn't work. You continued to give advice to me as if I don't own Haswell.

You mentioned i5. My mistake here was avoiding correcting you, and potentially misreading (for which I am sorry) your post about i5. This was at around 4AM for me so I think I had assumed you were saying there was little difference with i5s. You were however talking about max OCing again, when I was talking about how the same clock speed. My post in response was defensive due to the assumption on my part that you were talking about Haswell i5 vs Sandy i5 when I was talking about i7. I was still annoyed, though, because at the end you said "The word around town is that Haswell can be pretty hot, hotter than Sandy, so if you don't even like to run things warm, then it's going to be an issue. And if you like to run your Prime before declaring the settings stable, you will have a hard time doing much with Haswell at all." This is only relevant if I don't own Haswell, when I do. I correct this by discussing at length my temps with Haswell.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> While you might know 20% is for some applications, for the sake of random people passing by, please specify that it's 20% for these hyperthreaded applications. If it is true that somebody who writes this guide can get mislead by reading that, imagine if I'm brand new to this... I'd think i5 vs i5 would be 20% faster based on a skim.
> 
> The request to see i7 vs i7, Haswell vs Sandy with Sandy being 20% slower isn't just a challenge, I actually want to see it even if I'm wrong. You have to understand, people sometimes run into the guide and make random, unfounded claims. One random guy actually came here to troll by spilling BS all over. I have to maintain some level of skepticism, and even if I take what others say on face value, others won't nessesarily believe me if I don't cough up some charts. And I'm not in the position to test both i7s.


At this point, even re-reading I can't find the place where you challenged me to show proof. That's the only reason I hadn't provided the benchmarks I did this morning. Once you made this post I realized it and posted my evidence. We have now looped full circle to me providing evidence for my initial discussion and you being ready to evaluate it based on OCing, which wasn't part of the discussion.

Now I realize this post is long, and rambling, but I wanted to make sure I made everything as clear as possible here. A shortened version of what happened is listed here:

Person 1 Asks Question - > Person 2 joins in discussion, does not understand question, defaults to giving advice to newcomers* - > Person 1 is a little offended that Person 2 thought he/she was a newbie, gently probes Person 2 to reread, thinking Person 2 will immediately understand that they just missed one word - > Person 2 does not, person 2 is now on the defensive because their help has been rejected, further misunderstands question - > Person 1 does not wish to take part in the discussion anymore because every time Person 2 replies, it is with the assumption that Person 1 is less knowledgable/more ignorant than Person 1 actually is, Person 1 becomes unhelpful and rigid

This cycles, but you get the gist. Perhaps if both of us had spent less time being offended and more time swelling it up and gently clarifying/making sure we were both on the same page, rather than making it a right vs wrong thing, this whole thing would have been better off.

* I like to call this "TechSupport-itis." It's very common for those who are used to helping a lot of beginners (or in some cases flat out impossibly stupid people) to go into autopilot when they see a question. On tech support forums sometimes you will find that a question was never answered at all by a person with the knowledge to answer it, because their brain filled in the question with what they are used to seeing. Most recently, someone was asking if there was a manual for Forza 5, because they wanted to see more details about how the way the experience worked. Tech support responded to this query by telling the person the benefits of gaining XP, almost verbatim from what the game already tells you. Tech support did not actually answer this person's question, or address it at any time. I had some serious issues with this when I was a help desk technician because it's so easy to go on autopilot that you forget when you are talking to a professional/someone who knows more about computers than "push button to turn on." It's understandable and nobody is immune, not even me. The big problem with it is that when you are in autopilot mode, you can accidentally offend someone who does know what they are talking about by making them feel like you don't care what they have to say, or flat out think they are the same noobie computer user you usually have to deal with. When they get defensive, it's hard for the dialogue to continue in a productive manner. Especially if after a long stressful day of answering questions, you are annoyed that this client is mad at you for seemingly no reason.

tl;dr don't fight people it makes kittens cry


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackNaylorPE*
> 
> I think JJ knows about them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... I was quoting their data and observations..... Ya can get higher OCs by messing with other voltages but it must be mentioned that when ya slow other parts of the machine down, there is a hit on performance. That's why I had tried to find out if ya data showed what % was able to hit 4.6, 4.7, 4.8 etc without taking anything else to a lower setting.
> 
> I notived in like 2 outta 25-30 runs of RoG Real Bench.....my VID was set at 1.380 and adaptive would typically have it bouncing between 1.392 and 1.408 (same as SB build w/ LLC) but occassionally Vcore would spike a bit higher like 1.424 for half a second....the think that stunned me tho.....was VID had a instantaneous max of 1.47. I'm used to VCore changing with load due to LLC w/ SB or HW adaptive but the VID thing was a surprise....especially as it's rare occurrence. Have you seen similar behavior /?


What parts are you talking about when you mentioned other parts of the machine? Like, GPU, or other parts of the CPU, like uncore vs core?

There are certain things I disagree with JJ completely on, like 1:1 cache ratio. Other things are not mentioned, like input voltage being a big factor in higher Vcore values.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whiteironknuckle*
> 
> -


I read your tl;dr. I agree with your tl;dr.

I am not challenging your intelligence because I don't care about your intelligence. Nobody here cares if you're a newbie or a seasoned pro, just like how you might not care if *insert random username* is a seasoned pro. Likewise, I think you don't care if I'm stupid or smart... and if you do, I doubt you'd be thinking about it 5 minutes after you left the thread. This is perfectly normal and is how many social situations are run. This is why I am not implying you are dumb in any way. Your intelligence didn't even pass through my mind because it's totally irrelevent. When people come to a help thread, they often don't know as much about Haswell, so that is my typical starting assumption. That's the nature of a thread like this.

I do this thread the way I do to try to find and misconceptions for the sake of helping people to make sure all the info is there. Even if you've probably already looked up all this, I'd still repeat what I said to make sure. I thought I was giving the full picture by typing out more info. Often times this leads to a person reading part of it and not agreeing or knowing part of what I said. This is how you weed out misconceptions. I do this not to assert superiority, but rather to fix any possible issues one may encounter down the road. Half of the people that come here didn't read the original thread when posting their first question. Now, if you're going to assume that anybody that answers with something you already know that they are talking down upon you, you will have a hard time enjoying conversations in general, but especially in every single help thread. My guide and all guides assume you don't know something, so they flat out tell you anyways. The assumption is, if you already know it, good, you wasted 30 seconds of your life. If you don't know what's on it, then you learn something. If a guide displaying all the data and assuming you don't know how to overclock at all is insulting, and you also find people who respond with more info than you ask for which you know already... as also offensive, then I'm afraid you just get offended too easily. You're twisting a practical method of helping others into some sort of ego trip on my part where I try to spin you as some sort of n00b/idiot. Semantics are important, otherwise I can randomly substitute which words I use with a random word. The issue would be semantics.

Being dumb =/= being a newbie

Being dumb (lacking intelligence) =/= Have not read up on OC info

If me leaving you alone is your top priority then you obviously could've ignored me completely. Or leave this thread, if you're really that annoyed by me, as this is my thread and as such I will probably be around here a lot. I'm not going to re-quote an old post of yours because I want to pick on you or something. As soon as you stop replying, I have nothing further to say either. Which isn't to say if you keep replying to me that I will continuing replying forever, either.

*Onto the CPU performance stuff:*
A clock for clock comparison is useful to some extent, but useless without the context. If Sandys OC higher on average and Haswell lower on average, then nobody can automatically tell which CPU is faster by how much if we're just given clock per clock performance. In the end, we're assuming people OC in this thread (This is an OC thread after all), and what clock per clock is isn't the full picture.


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> I upgraded from an E8500 to this 4670k (now running at 4.6ghz w/ 2400mhz RAM)....


Nice!


----------



## BoredErica

There was some Conroe CPU E8xxx back when Q6600 was same price as it. I took the Q6600 figuring chess would help boost up its use, and then I can OC it. OC didn't turn out too well due to crappy mobo/acts of god/luck/my conservative voltages/bad heatsink, but it was a good run. DDR2 800, lol.


----------



## whiteironknuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> What parts are you talking about when you mentioned other parts of the machine? Like, GPU, or other parts of the CPU, like uncore vs core?
> 
> I read your tl;dr. I agree with your tl;dr.
> 
> I am not challenging your intelligence because I don't care about your intelligence. I think other members of this thread don't care either. Likewise, I think you don't care if I'm stupid or smart... and if you do, I doubt you'd be thinking about it 5 minutes after you left the thread. This is perfectly normal and is how many social situations are run. This is why I am not implying you are dumb in any way. Your intelligence didn't even pass through my mind because it's totally irrelevent. I thought I was giving the full picture by typing out more info. Often times this leads to a person reading part of it and not agreeing or knowing part of what I said. This is how you weed out misconceptions. I do this not to assert superiority, but rather to fix any possible issues one may encounter down the road. Half of the people that come here didn't read the original thread when posting their first question. Now, if you're going to assume that anybody that answers with something you already know that they are talking down upon you, you will have a hard time enjoying conversations in general, but especially in every single help thread. My guide and all guides assume you don't know something, so they flat out tell you anyways. The assumption is, if you already know it, good, you wasted 30 seconds of your life. If you don't know what's on it, then you learn something. If a guide displaying all the data and assuming you don't know how to overclock at all is insulting, and you also find people who respond with more info than you ask for which you know already... as also offensive, then I'm afraid you just get offended too easily. Nobody here cares if you're a newbie or a seasoned pro, just like how you might not care if *insert random username* is a seasoned pro. I think you care too much about your own status, that is why you're offended. I do this thread the way I do to try to find and misconceptions for the sake of helping people to make sure all the info is there. Semantics are important, otherwise I can randomly substitute which words I use with a random word. The issue would be semantics.
> 
> Being dumb =/= being a newbie
> 
> Being dumb (lacking intelligence) =/= Have not read up on OC info
> 
> If me leaving you alone is your top priority then you obviously could've ignored me completely. Or leave this thread, if you're really that annoyed by me, as this is my thread and as such I will probably be around here a lot. I'm not going to re-quote an old post of yours because I want to pick on you or something. As soon as you stop replying, I have nothing further to say either. Which isn't to say if you keep replying to me that I will continuing replying forever, either.
> 
> *Onto the CPU performance stuff:*
> A clock for clock comparison is useful to some extent, but useless without the context. If Sandys OC higher on average and Haswell lower on average, then nobody can automatically tell which CPU is faster by how much if we're just given clock per clock performance. In the end, we're assuming people OC in this thread (This is an OC thread after all), and what clock per clock is isn't the full picture.


 I didn't say that I thought you cared about my intelligence, nor did I say that dumb = noob. People often treat those who are new to something and those who are unintelligent the same way, hence my phrasing. Feeling as though someone is talking down to you is not due to a conscious assumption, it varies form situation to situation and person to person. I'm not offended by your guides, otherwise I never would have posted in this thread. Furthermore, whilst I spent my tl;dr post using past tense, you are now using present tense, assuming at the time of the tl;dr post that I was actively annoyed. I was describing how I felt over 12 hours prior, explicitly using past tense to ensure that was clear.

However, while I have stepped back and addressed the flaws on my side, you choose not to take responsibility and move on, but rather to make it known that you feel I "offend too easily" and have problems with any conversation in general. It might surprise you to find out that I rarely have unpleasant conversations. You also feel the need to take several sentences to spell out whether or not people care about my intellect, latching onto it as though it is the most important part of anything I said prior. In reality, this is a derailed argument of semantics.

This had nothing to do with your guide and everything to do with your reactions to a situation. This was not a personal attack on your guide. This was about a discourse between the two of us that was caused by repeated misunderstanding. Let's be clear, an otherwise pleasant discussion was derailed not because I am "too easily offended," but because of a misunderstanding. I went through all that time attempting to give you the benefit of the doubt and this is the conclusion you come to? Wow, man.


----------



## JackNaylorPE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> What parts are you talking about when you mentioned other parts of the machine? Like, GPU, or other parts of the CPU, like uncore vs core?


We are talking about overclocking via the BIOS....so anything not controlled by the BIOS would be immaterial. That's why I keep trying looking for an answer to that same question with regard to what % of CPUs are able to hit their OC w/o making any changes which compromise overall system performance.... no reductions in cache ratio / ring bus (uncore last gen term), no reductions in mem speed, no reductions in RAM timings, no reductions in anything.......allowing everything else to go full tilt.

Example here at 16:45....I especially took note of the comments on what happens to performance when the cache ratio is more than 100 - 300 (19:00 mark) below the core ratio

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ub6WnHmiIOs


----------



## Scotty Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> There was some Conroe CPU E8xxx back when Q6600 was same price as it. I took the Q6600 figuring chess would help boost up its use, and then I can OC it. OC didn't turn out too well due to crappy mobo/acts of god/luck/my conservative voltages/bad heatsink, but it was a good run. DDR2 800, lol.


Hey now! Before you laugh at DDR2 800, look at my siggy.. and look at Old Blue. I started off with the E6600, (with DDR2 667 4gb) but I traded that for what I have in that rig now. but I'll tell you this.. she's still a kickin' away. and for a mobo and all parts still going.. says a lot







I can still upgrade that rig a little more.. but why? lol


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whiteironknuckle*
> 
> -


Yes, I felt you were offended too easily because the original post was not offensive in any way.

You asked: How many here, as overclockers/powerusers, feel that Haswell was worth getting?

I said: 'One average your CPU performance increases only a bit compared to the older Gens when both are overclocked but of course Haswell has the new chipset and adaptive voltage mode. It stands to reason why not putting your CPU under the highest level of voltage 24/7 might elongate its lifespan. I obviously cannot prove this because I don't personally have 100+ Haswells to statistically prove this but it makes sense.'

You said: 'This doesn't really have much to do with what I said or explain anything since all that is implied.

I said: 'Then what exactly are you looking for when you asked that question if you're not looking for the answer?'

You said: 'I don't think you read it correctly because that didn't answer it at all.'

How is this talking down upon you in any way, shape, or form? Especially in the first post. You replied twice without bothering to specify what exactly you're looking for, saying how I just don't get it. The first reply to my original post should've been, 'this is what I was asking... (insert info here)', not 'you don't get it' x2. Past that, I've checked out already.

Since you were talking about misunderstanding, here is what I was thinking: By only talking about how I am completely off base without explaining why, ending with a single sentence reply, I read this as having a rude attitude. Saying 'you don't get it' by itself is something I'd expect in a religion debate gone haywire. In case you were curious about what I thought, anyways.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty Mac*
> 
> Hey now! Before you laugh at DDR2 800, look at my siggy.. and look at Old Blue. I started off with the E6600, (with DDR2 667 4gb) but I traded that for what I have in that rig now. but I'll tell you this.. she's still a kickin' away. and for a mobo and all parts still going.. says a lot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can still upgrade that rig a little more.. but why? lol


My old rig is still alive, I sold it to a friend. Yeah, those parts still allll workkkk. But it's old and not so fast compared to today.


----------



## Clockster

Ok so after spending a lot of time reading this thread I decided to stick to 4.4Ghz.
I didn't have to touch uncore or mess around with anything really.

http://valid.canardpc.com/i19mge


----------



## ImJJames

Is there any point in leaving power saving modes ON for CPU if vcore is set on manual fix voltage?


----------



## Scotty Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> My old rig is still alive, I sold it to a friend. Yeah, those parts still allll workkkk. But it's old and not so fast compared to today.


Maybe not, but At least the internet is still as fast on mine LOL. Windows 8 was supposed to have faster boot up times. Well, as time wore on since I got windows 8 (January) My boot up times have decreased. I'm pretty sure I can't run todays games on highest settings.. but it'll still game







I believe the only other thing I can upgrade (without changing the PSU) is the CPU. But have ya checked the prices on those things lately? Rediculous (the last time I checked which was about 6 months ago). And the RAM.. sheesh.. same thing. It seems these older parts are more costly than ever. But now it's sporting (my not so favorite) the Q9500. As long as she's still kicking.. I'll just keep maintaining her incase I blow up this Haswell build. Which.. never know.


----------



## whiteironknuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Yes, I felt you were offended too easily because the original post was not offensive in any way.
> 
> You asked: How many here, as overclockers/powerusers, feel that Haswell was worth getting?
> 
> I said: 'One average your CPU performance increases only a bit compared to the older Gens when both are overclocked but of course Haswell has the new chipset and adaptive voltage mode. It stands to reason why not putting your CPU under the highest level of voltage 24/7 might elongate its lifespan. I obviously cannot prove this because I don't personally have 100+ Haswells to statistically prove this but it makes sense.'
> 
> You said: 'This doesn't really have much to do with what I said or explain anything since all that is implied.
> 
> I said: 'Then what exactly are you looking for when you asked that question if you're not looking for the answer?'
> 
> You said: 'I don't think you read it correctly because that didn't answer it at all.'
> 
> How is this talking down upon you in any way, shape, or form? Especially in the first post. You replied twice without bothering to specify what exactly you're looking for, saying how I just don't get it. The first reply to my original post should've been, 'this is what I was asking... (insert info here)', not 'you don't get it' x2. Past that, I've checked out already.


Post #2 attempts to explain what I meant by Post #1. You seemed to understand that because you did respond with more detail. Your first post was an autopilot post.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> It stands to reason, that if performance doesn't increase that much, it's not worth an upgrade but makes more sense if you're starting a new build.
> 
> YW.


Signing something with "You're Welcome" when you didn't even answer the correct question is actually really condescending. I followed up by asking you not to talk down to me and even saying please, but your response is this:

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Pro tip: If you want people to be enthusiastic about helping you, you should tell them why you think they are not addressing the issue you're talking about instead of being snide.
> 
> You mentioned 20% performance boost. I think you overestimate the performance gains. What I said was not the same as what you said to the dot. YOU are the one talking down to ME. I've been patrolling 6200 posts in this thread since its inception to try to help people.


At this point I had done nothing but point out the misunderstanding (giving you the benefit of the doubt that you'd figure it out) and make a polite request for the conversation to change its tone. You responded by labeling me with a rather negative word and then bringing up something I'd said to another person so you could describe it as wrong, followed by telling me exactly what I was doing (implying that I was disrespecting you), and then finished off with reminding me of how helpful you have been to everyone in this thread.

Really?


----------



## Scotty Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clockster*
> 
> Ok so after spending a lot of time reading this thread I decided to stick to 4.4Ghz.
> I didn't have to touch uncore or mess around with anything really.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/i19mge


Congrats! I couldn't get to 4.4 without being over 1.3v. When I get a little more brave.. I'll go fir it.. and then some. Just maybe I'll hit the "avereage OC" for this chip. But I'm sure it'll be at a really high voltage.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whiteironknuckle*
> 
> -


What I am saying is, after the second post I checked out. I read the first two posts as brusque and meant to offend. So after the second post I responded accordingly. If you wrote the first two posts purely to save time or something, no offense originally intended then you are right, this is mostly a misunderstanding. Otherwise, no. But I've re-read the first two posts and I still assume it to be brusque. If I assumed at the time, that the first two comments were an extreme attempt to save time to the point you can't even explain why exactly I was wrong, then this conversation wouldn't come to this. But honestly, if I am totally off base then do explain to me why instead of just saying I'm wrong.

Back to the performance issue: My stance doesn't change: A 20% advantage with same exact clock speed across Sandy vs Haswell doesn't surprise me. A 20% winning margin of an OCed Sandy vs Haswell DOES interest me.

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *Scotty Mac*
> 
> Congrats! I couldn't get to 4.4 without being over 1.3v. When I get a little more brave.. I'll go fir it.. and then some. Just maybe I'll hit the "avereage OC" for this chip. But I'm sure it'll be at a really high voltage.


Well, the 'average voltage' used for Vcore was like, 1.29something volts. I rounded it up to 1.3v. This average is like 3 weeks old though.


----------



## Scotty Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Well, the 'average voltage' used for Vcore was like, 1.29something volts. I rounded it up to 1.3v. This average is like 3 weeks old though.


Yeah... Being a noob to OC'ing (to this extent) I'm just paranoid about going over the 1.30v. Currently I'm at 1.240v @ 4.3ghz. I haven't posted my stuff yet, because as I posted the other day.. I got a random x124 with doing minimal work. Been fine since tho. I haven't even touched the uncore yet. Right now.. running on dynamic core mode, with adaptive voltage (which kicked the uncore up to x38) also on adaptive voltage. Another reason I haven't posted







I'll post when I finally get this all down. Here's a question tho. If I do the uncore now.. would I have to change it back to where I had it (x33 @ 1.150v) after upping the core multi?


----------



## whiteironknuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> What I am saying is, after the second post I checked out. I read the first two posts as brusque and meant to offend. So after the second post I responded accordingly. If you wrote the first two posts purely to save time or something, no offense originally intended then you are right, this is mostly a misunderstanding. Otherwise, no. But I've re-read the first two posts and I still assume it to be brusque. If I assumed at the time, that the first two comments were an extreme attempt to save time to the point you can't even explain why exactly I was wrong, then this conversation wouldn't come to this. But honestly, if I am totally off base then do explain to me why instead of just saying I'm wrong.
> 
> Back to the performance issue: My stance doesn't change: A 20% advantage with same exact clock speed across Sandy vs Haswell doesn't surprise me. A 20% winning margin of an OCed Sandy vs Haswell DOES interest me.


Now who's too easily offended?









Looks like even over clocked, Haswell is faster. This is old news though and follows along with the focus that at the same clock speed Haswell is faster. If it's faster at the same clock speed, and you OC both by 1GHz, it is still faster despite being over clocked. However at max stability, it's still faster than Sandy according to this.

http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/intel_core_i7_4770k/8.htm

Cinebench 11.5 Stock = 13% increase

Cinebench 11.5 OC = 6% increase

Overclocked, the stable speed for Sandy was 249Mhz above Haswell, but Haswell still won. That's just one example since I am really lazy and don't want to do the rest of the math right now. If someone else doesn't beat me to it, I'll probably put together an excel chart or something at some point because I love information gathering.

*Edit:* PC Mark showed something interesting. OC'd Haswell's performance increase nearly DOUBLED vs stock. OC increase was 22%, stock was 12.8%


----------



## Cyro999

Cmon guys, stop flooding the thread!


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whiteironknuckle*
> 
> Now who's too easily offended?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like even over clocked, Haswell is faster. This is old news though and follows along with the focus that at the same clock speed Haswell is faster. If it's faster at the same clock speed, and you OC both by 1GHz, it is still faster despite being over clocked. However at max stability, it's still faster than Sandy according to this.
> 
> http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/intel_core_i7_4770k/8.htm
> 
> Cinebench 11.5 Stock = 13% increase
> 
> Cinebench 11.5 OC = 6% increase
> 
> Overclocked, the stable speed for Sandy was 249Mhz above Haswell, but Haswell still won. That's just one example since I am really lazy and don't want to do the rest of the math right now. If someone else doesn't beat me to it, I'll probably put together an excel chart or something at some point because I love information gathering.
> 
> *Edit:* PC Mark showed something interesting. OC'd Haswell's performance increase nearly DOUBLED vs stock. OC increase was 22%, stock was 12.8%


Fine, if you're willing to call it a misunderstanding, so will I. That's all there is to it then. So let's drop this.

I agree with you that overclocked Haswell will beat overclocked Sandy on average. The problem is the 20% figure. A 20% figure is higher than what I expect. That is why it met my skepticism.

At the risk of repeating myself and looking like a robot, I will completely list what I feel about this: A stock Sandy is beaten by a stock Haswell. Same applies to Sandy/Haswell with both at the same frequency. This includes both being 3.5 or 4.5ghz. But what I'm expecting is for Sandy to have higher clocks on average, and that lowering Haswell's large lead. Lowering, but not enough defeat a Haswell by any means. While theoretically, it's best if we compared average OCed Sandy performance vs average OCed Haswell performance, the gnarly part becomes what 'average OC' actually is. Both HWbot and my chart point to the average Haswell OC to be 4.5ghz. I didn't make a Sandy Bridge OC chart, so I can only rely on HWBot's average Sandy OC, which (IIRC) you said is above what is typically achievable. That would mean HWbot has solid statistics on Haswell but bad statistics on Sandy.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Cmon guys, stop flooding the thread!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're actually moving on to the OC performance issue.


----------



## Scotty Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ImJJames*
> 
> Is there any point in leaving power saving modes ON for CPU if vcore is set on manual fix voltage?


I really don't think so. If having cstates on (power saving features) on, it just conflicts. You want to save power, but can't due to the fixed clock speed you set. With mine, I had to set the core to adaptive in order for it to down clock while not under load.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty Mac*
> 
> Yeah... Being a noob to OC'ing (to this extent) I'm just paranoid about going over the 1.30v. Currently I'm at 1.240v @ 4.3ghz. I haven't posted my stuff yet, because as I posted the other day.. I got a random x124 with doing minimal work. Been fine since tho. I haven't even touched the uncore yet. Right now.. running on dynamic core mode, with adaptive voltage (which kicked the uncore up to x38) also on adaptive voltage. Another reason I haven't posted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post when I finally get this all down. Here's a question tho. If I do the uncore now.. would I have to change it back to where I had it (x33 @ 1.150v) after upping the core multi?


TBH, didn't really get your question. All you have to do is overclock your uncore like you do your core. With the constraints of not being able to change core settings while you OC uncore, of course.


----------



## whiteironknuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Fine, if you're willing to call it a misunderstanding, so will I. That's all there is to it then. So let's drop this.
> 
> I agree with you that overclocked Haswell will beat overclocked Sandy on average. The problem is the 20% figure. A 20% figure is higher than what I expect. That is why it met my skepticism.
> 
> At the risk of repeating myself and looking like a robot, I will completely list what I feel about this: A stock Sandy is beaten by a stock Haswell. Same applies to Sandy/Haswell with both at the same frequency. This includes both being 3.5 or 4.5ghz. But what I'm expecting is for Sandy to have higher clocks on average, and that lowering Haswell's large lead. Lowering, but not enough defeat a Haswell by any means. While theoretically, it's best if we compared average OCed Sandy performance vs average OCed Haswell performance, the gnarly part becomes what 'average OC' actually is. Both HWbot and my chart point to the average Haswell OC to be 4.5ghz. I didn't make a Sandy Bridge OC chart, so I can only rely on HWBot's average Sandy OC, which (IIRC) you said is above what is typically achievable. That would mean HWbot has solid statistics on Haswell but bad statistics on Sandy.


The bottom line is it's a variable. One could RMA a bad Haswell chip for a better one and ultimately beat out Sandy performance. For those currently on Sandy, to reach speed levels that would surpass what Haswell is likely to achieve, the increase would require a water cooling system. In this scenario, say it is a person who does not have water cooling and is thinking about what to do to get performance increases. They could do an expensive water cooling rig (hundreds of dollars) to achieve a difference Haswell can't beat (IF their card is stable enough to handle it), or get Haswell and gain a performance at the same clock speeds they have always used.

These facts back up my personal reasons for not regretting a move to Haswell. Price for value might not be the best, but I think about it like this:

Once you are up to high end computer components, more money will net you less of an upgrade either way. It's sort of like high end cars, or televisions. For some, even a 10% increase in performance could be the difference between spending the next year bottlenecking while waiting for the next e-atx to be announced, or being able to do things comfortably to stave off the next upgrade. The difference matters more than the price. The price may not directly correlate with the performance increase, but bottlenecking is bottlenecking. $300 Haswell + $200 1150 motherboard is still ultimately cheaper than $550 on extended ivy (iirc sandy extended costs the same as extended ivy) plus $250+ on an e-atx motherboard (and this is assuming your case can handle e-atx) if the intention is to stave off until the next release without breaking bank.

There are people who will spend thousands of dollars on car tune-ups and modifications just for an extra 15% increase in horsepower. There are people out there that own Sony's $25,000 4K 80" television and aren't millionaires.

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Cmon guys, stop flooding the thread!


 I apologize for congesting the thread, sir.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whiteironknuckle*
> 
> The bottom line is it's a variable. One could RMA a bad Haswell chip for a better one and ultimately beat out Sandy performance. For those currently on Sandy, to reach speed levels that would surpass what Haswell is likely to achieve, the increase would require a water cooling system. In this scenario, say it is a person who does not have water cooling and is thinking about what to do to get performance increases. They could do an expensive water cooling rig (hundreds of dollars) to achieve a difference Haswell can't beat (IF their card is stable enough to handle it), or get Haswell and gain a performance at the same clock speeds they have always used.
> 
> These facts back up my personal reasons for not regretting a move to Haswell. Price for value might not be the best, but I think about it like this:
> 
> Once you are up to high end computer components, more money will net you less of an upgrade either way. It's sort of like high end cars, or televisions. For some, even a 10% increase in performance could be the difference between spending the next year bottlenecking while waiting for the next e-atx to be announced, or being able to do things comfortably to stave off the next upgrade. The difference matters more than the price. The price may not directly correlate with the performance increase, but bottlenecking is bottlenecking. $300 Haswell + $200 1150 motherboard is still ultimately cheaper than $550 on extended ivy (iirc sandy extended costs the same as extended ivy) plus $250+ on an e-atx motherboard (and this is assuming your case can handle e-atx) if the intention is to stave off until the next release without breaking bank.
> 
> There are people who will spend thousands of dollars on car tune-ups and modifications just for an extra 15% increase in horsepower.


Yes, you can RMA a bad Haswell for a better one and beat out Sandy for sure. But you can do the same with Sandy. Granted there are limits to this for Sandy. But I am already recommending a Haswell over a Sandy when it comes to a new upgrade. But all this would mean RMA-ing chips, spending money on a better cooling solution (if you don't have a really good one already), etc, for some performance gain. All that time and effort and money builds up, until I'd rather just get Ivy E and be done with it. I think most people who want to go for broke with CPU performance would pick Ivy E instead of Haswell.


----------



## Cyro999

Sandy bridge didn't clock 5ghz easily on air, some samples sure - then again, Doug is at 5.1ghz on Haswell on air.

If you give sandy a 10% frequency advantage, Haswell is still ~15% faster in x264, and roundabouts 10% faster in a lot of other stuff.
Quote:


> I think most people who want to go for broke with CPU performance would pick Ivy E instead of Haswell.


That means giving up your frequency advantage - you're back to >7-15% defecits in ipc (gaming/random stuff + x264)

For streaming Starcraft 2, the 4770k is significantly better than a 4930k, max oc vs max oc


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Sandy bridge didn't clock 5ghz easily on air, some samples sure - then again, Doug is at 5.1ghz on Haswell on air.
> 
> If you give sandy a 10% frequency advantage, Haswell is still ~15% faster in x264, and roundabouts 10% faster in a lot of other stuff.
> That means giving up your frequency advantage - you're back to >15% defecits in ipc.
> 
> For streaming Starcraft 2, the 4770k is significantly better than a 4930k, max oc vs max oc


If you really need the powerful cores, I suppose. But I think for future proofing purposes, I think Ivy E would be better. Well, at least for me, because I'm doing chess.









If you want 10-15% performance and you are willing to pay up and deal with the issues with OCing Haswell/etc, then sure.

But again, I'm not too impressed with a 10-15% performance increase over two CPU generations. It's better but doesn't wow me.


----------



## whiteironknuckle

If I wanted raw performance and didn't care about being outdated within a year, I'd buy something a lot more expensive than Ivy-E. I'd go straight for a dual E7-8830 setup.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whiteironknuckle*
> 
> If I wanted raw performance and didn't care about being outdated within a year, I'd buy something a lot more expensive than Ivy-E. I'd go straight for a dual E7-8830 setup.


Well, you were bringing up the example of people willing to spend thousands of dollars for 15% boost, so in that case you would.

The idea that a Haswell will beat a Sandy by 10-15% isn't new, most of us accept this fact. Whether that is worthwhile to you, that's more subjected to personal opinion. To me it's not worthwhile. I'd rather spend that money on another GPU.


----------



## Scotty Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> TBH, didn't really get your question. All you have to do is overclock your uncore like you do your core. With the constraints of not being able to change core settings while you OC uncore, of course.


Never mind.. As I was typing out my explaination.. I answered my own question


----------



## blaze2210

I wasn't aware this was a Haswell vs Sandy thread....


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> But again, I'm not too impressed with a 10-15% performance increase over two CPU generations. It's better but doesn't wow me.


Yaya i was hoping they got their stuff together like with the later batches of Ivy bridge, yknow the 4.5ghz below 1.05v and 5ghz at 1.25v chips. A friend got one, it flew. I thought maybe they did something nice with the 22nm manufacturing process, was somewhat counting on it after the smaller IPC increases in most tasks.

Release was terrible, though people talked it down far too much due to heat etc when running crazy synthetic stuff and adaptive voltage, as well as not having any idea how to overclock. I think that maybe even a bios update or something actually changed behavior, because previously, when i set 1.0vcore manual, i got ~1.06 under avx2 load, and now it's only reading ~1.016 or around that.

Overall, i'm dissapointed, but i got a >50% FPS step up in sc2 and massive performance increases in x264 (the devs quote ~39% higher ipc on haswell than nehalem partly due to avx and avx2.. and i got 20% higher frequency too, though my first i7 wasn't pushed as much) and there's no better cpu offering, i have the best cpu on the planet for doing what i'm doing atm so.. that's both wonderful and terrifying.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty Mac*
> 
> Never mind.. As I was typing out my explaination.. I answered my own question


Lol, ok.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> I wasn't aware this was a Haswell vs Sandy thread....


Chat can vary on whatever... As long as it's Haswell related. If somebody has a Haswell OC question then we'll look into it for sure.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Yaya i was hoping they got their stuff together like with the later batches of Ivy bridge, yknow the 4.5ghz below 1.05v and 5ghz at 1.25v chips. I thought maybe they did something nice with the 22nm manufacturing process, was somewhat counting on it after the smaller IPC increases in most tasks.
> 
> Release was terrible, though people talked it down far too much due to heat etc when running crazy synthetic stuff and adaptive voltage, as well as not having any idea how to overclock. I think that maybe even a bios update or something actually changed behavior, because previously, when i set 1.0vcore manual, i got ~1.06 under avx2 load, and now it's only reading ~1.016 or around that.
> 
> Overall, i'm dissapointed, but i got a >50% FPS step up in sc2 and massive performance increases in x264 (the devs quote ~39% higher ipc on haswell than nehalem partly due to avx and avx2.. and i got 20% higher frequency too, though my first i7 wasn't pushed as much) and there's no better cpu offering, i have the best cpu on the planet for doing what i'm doing atm so.. that's both wonderful and terrifying.


I think the newer batches are not much better than the first ones, the only difference is whether the people OCing it knew how to do it. No bios update in 2 months for me. I did upgrade from Q6600 so there's no way the 4670k didn't pounce on my old performance.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> I think the newer batches are not much better than the first ones


Yea i meant on ivy bridge. They got later batches that did 5ghz on 1.25v somewhat consistently


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Yea i meant on ivy bridge. They got later batches that did 5ghz on 1.25v somewhat consistently


I assumed that's what you meant.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I assumed that's what you meant.


Well, i was meaning to communicate: I hoped that all of the Haswell chips from the start would fly and that would be a big part in their performance, because for a while pre-haswell, we had hundreds of chips doing 5.2ghz on air without delid


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Well, i was meaning to communicate: I hoped that all of the Haswell chips from the start would fly and that would be a big part in their performance, because for a while pre-haswell, we had hundreds of chips doing 5.2ghz on air without delid


Ahh.

I thought you said, you observed that Haswell didn't get better with newer batches compared to Ivy which did.










*Plays Intel logo tune*


----------



## whiteironknuckle

Bulldozer broke my heart.

Haswell was a minor let-down, but I still view it as an enthusiast chip. Upgrading to extended ATX takes a lot more money, not just because of the motherboard + $550 cpu upgrade, but also because you will most likely need a cooling system change as well. It's a worse deal in terms of price vs performance. I thought about waiting it out until Haswell-E, but I was at full load every single day. I got as far as ordering Ivy-E and having it arrive before sending it back and deciding the extra money was better spend on water cooling and SSD upgrades that would be usable when I jumped to Haswell-E. This sacrifice makes my computer a better contender in the long run.

If Haswell-E pulls a Bulldozer I am stealing my better half's Xeons.


----------



## BoredErica

Oh yeah, off topic but... is it ever confirmed that AMD is ditching high-end CPUs for their FX line?

I do need fast, power cores but I also could use more cores. Chess scales across up to like 64 cores, and can use an insane amount of ram. But I also want powerful cores for single-threaded games... There are even times where CPU performance is an issue for me, even with 4.6ghz Haswell. Those times are relatively rare though and not really much of an issue. The Warzones mod is dead anyways.


----------



## Schmuckley

Haswell doesn't clock so good on air/water..4.6-4.7 is a good one..like I had..who got that chip?
They scale pretty good with cold.
Ivy doesn't clock so good on air/water either.







I traded a 4.7 Haswell for 4.6 IB.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Oh yeah, off topic but... is it ever confirmed that AMD is ditching high-end CPUs for their FX line?
> 
> I do need fast, power cores but I also could use more cores. Chess scales across up to like 64 cores, and can use an insane amount of ram. But I also want powerful cores for single-threaded games... There are even times where CPU performance is an issue for me, even with 4.6ghz Haswell. Those times are relatively rare though and not really much of an issue. The Warzones mod is dead anyways.


There's no indication of AMD offering anything to replace the currently ~£120 fx-8320 (4770k is £270, 4930k is £440) on the high end before 2015. Piledriver 4-module and steamroller 2-module competing with the entire intel lineup from ivy bridge to broadwell


----------



## whiteironknuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> Haswell doesn't clock so good on air/water..4.6-4.7 is a good one..like I had..who got that chip?
> They scale pretty good with cold.
> Ivy doesn't clock so good on air/water either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I traded a 4.7 Haswell for 4.6 IB.










It seems like Intel's build quality has taken a bit of a hit in recent years. Not just with their processors--their SSDs are a gamble now too. This has worrisome implications for the future. I went to 4.6GHz tonight (outside of the chassis) and it was working quite well with no immediate crashes. Passed a torture test with a high of 88c though that is no indication of stability. Since my motherboard tray is sitting on my desk ghetto-rigged up to my PSU right now (case mod) I don't have time to thoroughly test this. I put it back at 4.5 for peace of mind.


----------



## BoredErica

Just seems like lack of cares on the part of Intel. For example, Intel can produce the fastest CPUs in the world but can't get the thermal gunk/glue fixed for two generations?


----------



## [CyGnus]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Just seems like lack of cares on the part of Intel. For example, Intel can produce the fastest CPUs in the world but can't get the thermal gunk/glue fixed for two generations?


Well they can... but do they want to?!? The faster we break a CPU the faster we buy another so i think this glue thing is to stick around


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> Well they can... but do they want to?!? The faster we break a CPU the faster we buy another so i think this *glue thing* is to *stick around*


i don't even... where is the Mod +rep button


----------



## davwman

Sitting at 4.4ghz with 1.225v on air. Seems like an OK chip and seems stable. May need water though


----------



## Clexzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Just seems like lack of cares on the part of Intel. For example, Intel can produce the fastest CPUs in the world but can't get the thermal gunk/glue fixed for two generations?


I agree on your thoughts but looking from a business stand point...they havto consider the following. They do not want to monopolize the industry it would be bad on their part....and then they gimped the thermals obv to hold the chip back without being moddifed....as they made themk easy to modify so its clear of their intentions ;]

If all the haswell chips were perfect and we could all OC them to the moon than no one would even consider AMD anymore and would ultimately limit their already poor desktop cpu showing to the grave...

Same with Nvidia lol they cannot just come out with the absolute best they can without causing a shift in the industry balance has to occur just like the universe.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clexzor*
> 
> I agree on your thoughts but looking from a business stand point...they havto consider the following. They do not want to monopolize the industry it would be bad on their part....and then they gimped the thermals obv to hold the chip back without being moddifed....as they made themk easy to modify so its clear of their intentions ;]
> 
> If all the haswell chips were perfect and we could all OC them to the moon than no one would even consider AMD anymore and would ultimately limit their already poor desktop cpu showing to the grave...
> 
> Same with Nvidia lol they cannot just come out with the absolute best they can without causing a shift in the industry balance has to occur just like the universe.


Why wouldn't they want to monopolize the industry?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> If all the haswell chips were perfect and we could all OC them to the moon than no one would even consider AMD anymore and would ultimately limit their already poor desktop cpu showing to the grave...


There's nothing planned on AMD side to beat the fx-8350 until 2016, it doesn't matter if intel wants a monopoly on midrange (i5/i7) and high end (4930k), or not, amd is giving it to them


----------



## jameyscott

They have the 9590!


----------



## [CyGnus]

fleetfeather


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> They have the 9590Overclocked 8350 that may or may not be cherry picked a bit!


Ahh competition


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Ahh competition


Hence the winky face. I feel sad for the people that bought into the 9590 when they had a 83x0. I was reading some reviews on newegg.... I just feel bad for them.


----------



## blaze2210

Wow....4 solid pages of nothing but walls of text from you two arguing about which CPU is better....Couldn't you guys do that in PM? Did you really need to dominate this thread with your argument?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Wow....4 solid pages of nothing but walls of text from you two arguing about which CPU is better....Couldn't you guys do that in PM? Did you really need to dominate this thread with your argument?


Why are you bothering to bring something up that they've already put to rest? Sense making you must. (If you don't read this in a Yoda voice, I feel bad for you)


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Why are you bothering to bring something up that they've already put to rest? Sense making you must. (If you don't read this in a Yoda voice, I feel bad for you)


It's what i was trying to avoid, though i contributed some









So guys what version of encoder was it that you were dropping into x264 bench?

A GUI i was using (MeGUI) auto updated to version 2357, i checked site and newest was ~2358, and then got that in another update aftewards. There's a ~2377 and maybe other versions, but this one seems good. I went to 4.5ghz with ht on, threw some encodes at it, it seemed hard and i had to edge up to 1.23 vcore (1.22 got a 124 after 45 minutes) which is good, because that shows it's a hard enough check for standard fails (vcore, vrin) to be harder than games etc, considering i used 4.5ghz @1.22v for quite a while.

With that data, and adding 0.02v for IVR raising volts, my curve looks like:

1.25v 4.5ghz
1.3v 4.6ghz
1.36v 4.7ghz.

^perma-x264 stable, or close enough. I gave the 4.5 and 4.7 some hours, and 4.6 i used as a 24/7 oc with less volts than that (1.265 and then 1.27 vid..) with also quite a few hours of an older encoder version thrown in, but mostly mixed into like 2-10 minute encodes, it didn't fail, but i think it might need the 0.01 extra to be solid and consistent long-term with new encoder version etc, it also makes it fit into voltage curve better.

VID's (and not actual load vcore) that is:

1.23vid, 1.25vcore 4.5ghz (i used 1.8vrin for tests)
1.28vid, 1.3vcore 4.6ghz (1.85vrin)
1.34vid, 1.36vcore 4.7ghz (2.0vrin)

Dropping the 4.6 and 4.7 ~0.03-0.07 vrin is enough to cause 101's, i'd imagine same for 4.5. That's extreme LLC, and some setting (i think pwm phase control) on extreme performance.

My temps are similar 4.5ghz ht on and 4.7ghz ht off, that is, encode averaging in lower half of the 70's and peaking about 80c


----------



## Menphisto

Which RAM should i buy ?
1. Corsair Vengeance Pro 2133mhz
11-11-11-27 @ 1,5v
2. Corsair Vengeance Pro 2133mhz
9-11-11-31 @ 1,65v


----------



## Cyro999

Links? Why are they the only choices?


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menphisto*
> 
> Which RAM should i buy ?
> 1. Corsair Vengeance Pro 2133mhz
> 11-11-11-27 @ 1,5v
> 2. Corsair Vengeance Pro 2133mhz
> 9-11-11-31 @ 1,65v


of those two? probably the first one, as you can bump the voltage from 1.5 up to 1.65 manually and see if you can increase the frequency


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menphisto*
> 
> Which RAM should i buy ?
> 1. Corsair Vengeance Pro 2133mhz
> 11-11-11-27 @ 1,5v
> 2. Corsair Vengeance Pro 2133mhz
> 9-11-11-31 @ 1,65v


The answer would depend on what you're trying to do....


----------



## Menphisto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> The answer would depend on what you're trying to do....


just gaming


----------



## Cyro999

I would say probably neither kit and i have no idea why you narrowed it down to those two


----------



## Menphisto

Because im a Corsair fanboy


----------



## Cyro999

Ok good, Corsair doesn't make the RAM though. It's just written on the little sticker on the side.

If you're getting more than the cheapest kit then you're in it for performance and benching (unless you live in the US, where they freakishly often have 2x4gb kits like [email protected] for $55 or [email protected] that clocks well @$63) and the type of RAM you get, IC's and such is very important for that - the least you can do is ask around for some knowledgeable people to recommend a kit that performs well at 1.7v


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Ok good, Corsair doesn't make the RAM though. It's just written on the little sticker on the side.
> 
> If you're getting more than the cheapest kit then you're in it for performance and benching (unless you live in the US, where they freakishly often have 2x4gb kits like [email protected] for $55 or [email protected] that clocks well @$63) and the type of RAM you get, IC's and such is very important for that - the least you can do is ask around for some knowledgeable people to recommend a kit that performs well at 1.7v


is there a current list for the IC's used in the various corsair kits?


----------



## jameyscott

If you want some performance ram at a decent price, look into the G.Skill TridentX 2400Mhz C10 ram. I've heard, depending on the kit you get, that you can clock it down to C9 without changing the voltage. If you are just gaming and not benching. Don't bother buying better RAM unless you are using 1333Mhz ram...


----------



## Cyro999

Probably, but i don't have that stuff in my brain atm


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> If you want some performance ram at a decent price, look into the G.Skill TridentX 2400Mhz C10 ram. I've heard, depending on the kit you get, that you can clock it down to C9 without changing the voltage. If you are just gaming and not benching. Don't bother buying better RAM unless you are using 1333Mhz ram...


yeah but bf4 64p doe


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> yeah but bf4 64p doe


Yeah, but dat lack of proof from a legitimate source doh.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Yeah, but dat lack of proof from a legitimate source doh.


there's a fair few tests done in this thread which suggest some benefit


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> there's a fair few tests done in this thread which suggest some benefit


Somebody might be getting a RAM kit for Christmas along with those new Q701s...


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menphisto*
> 
> Because im a Corsair fanboy


So you like over spending for mediocre ram? That's cool. :-D

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Somebody might be getting a RAM kit for Christmas along with those new Q701s...











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> So you like over spending for mediocre ram? That's cool. :-D
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I had a line on a pair of 4gb Samsung green sticks for $90 which I passed on for a pair of 4gb Dom Plats for $140

Sometimes, you just gotta consider the 'sthetics


----------



## Doug2507

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> If you want some performance ram at a decent price, look into the G.Skill TridentX 2400Mhz C10 ram. I've heard, depending on the kit you get, that you can clock it down to C9 without changing the voltage. If you are just gaming and not benching. Don't bother buying better RAM unless you are using 1333Mhz ram...


Think that'll be hit and miss with that kit. I certainly couldn't drop it down to C9 out of the box, cmd rate no prob though. And with them selling the same kit but rated at cas9 for a few quid more i'd be quite surprised
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> So you like over spending for *mediocre* ram? That's cool. :-D
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


lol. Mine says otherwise.


----------



## Cyro999

You can get better than sammy greens for far less than $90

(source: have sammy greens and am jelly of RAM numbers)


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> You can get better than sammy greens for far less than $90
> 
> (source: have sammy greens and am jelly of RAM numbers)


TX's cost in excess of 200 here in Australia. Not jelly of those timings


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> TX's cost in excess of 200 here in Australia. Not jelly of those timings


Ah i didn't realize you were using the wrong kind of dollars


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Ah i didn't realize you were using the wrong kind of dollars


haha


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> If you want some performance ram at a decent price, look into the G.Skill TridentX 2400Mhz C10 ram. I've heard, *depending on the kit you get*, that you can clock it down to C9 without changing the voltage. If you are just gaming and not benching. Don't bother buying better RAM unless you are using 1333Mhz ram...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug2507*
> 
> Think that'll be hit and miss with that kit. I certainly couldn't drop it down to C9 out of the box, cmd rate no prob though. And with them selling the same kit but rated at cas9 for a few quid more i'd be quite surprised
> lol. Mine says otherwise.


That's what I said. D:


----------



## Critizin

Hey guys! new to the forums wasn't sure where to post this, so i thought this would be the best place!

I just recently built a new computer with these specs/hardware:

Motherboard: ASUS MAXIMUS VI FORMULA LGA 1150 Intel Z87
CPU: Intel i7 4770k
RAM: G.SKILL Trident X Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2400
CPU Cooler: NZXT Kraken X60
Power Supply: Rosewill LIGHTNING-1300 1300W
GPU: Dual (Crossfire) XFX Radeon HD 7970 GHz Edition 3GB 384-bit GDDR5
Case: Thermaltake Armor Revo

I am having some issues here with overclocking (First time overclocker)
The motherboard bios comes with this thing called CPU level up which what i read on it, is an auto overclocker u pick either 4.2,4.4 or 4.6 and it will auto change settings for you to get those speeds!

So i thought hey great i dont have to learn very much. I tryed 4.6 first and the computer booted and windows ran, it was operational for about 5-8 minutes before it BSOD.
So i thought maybe thats a bit to high. Went to 4.4 and the computer ran great, i could play BF4 and no crashes... i then ran and tryed to play League of Legends and it was running great till about 10-13 minutes into the game it Crashed and BSOD..

So i was like dang set it to 4.2 and was like this should be it.. And now i decided to get Prime95 and test stuff before i just jump into games well i tested it at 4.2 and after about 6 minutes of running it BSOD so it means it not stable right?

I have a feeling this is RAM issue and not CPU OC issue?

My mobo auto set my ram at 1333 MHz but my ram is issued at 2400 MHz so i oblivously want to run it at that. CPU level up changed the 1333 MHz To 2400 MHz so i was like thats great!

But it seems if i set my ram to 1333 MHz and OC my CPU to 4.6 its stable no crashes etc..

Question is: How do i get my ram to run at 2400 MHz with a decent stable CPU OC? im thinking 4.2-4.4 or is it better to downclock the RAM to OC the CPU or whats the deal here? i tryed 1600 MHz and that was unstable as well.

Another side question is: my idle temps on the CPU are anywhere from 28-38 and when i was running Prime95 was at 80 degrees is this normal or is that to hot?


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Critizin*
> 
> Hey guys! new to the forums wasn't sure where to post this, so i thought this would be the best place!
> 
> I just recently built a new computer with these specs/hardware:
> 
> Motherboard: ASUS MAXIMUS VI FORMULA LGA 1150 Intel Z87
> CPU: Intel i7 4770k
> RAM: G.SKILL Trident X Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2400
> CPU Cooler: NZXT Kraken X60
> Power Supply: Rosewill LIGHTNING-1300 1300W
> GPU: Dual (Crossfire) XFX Radeon HD 7970 GHz Edition 3GB 384-bit GDDR5
> Case: Thermaltake Armor Revo
> 
> I am having some issues here with overclocking (First time overclocker)
> The motherboard bios comes with this thing called CPU level up which what i read on it, is an auto overclocker u pick either 4.2,4.4 or 4.6 and it will auto change settings for you to get those speeds!
> 
> So i thought hey great i dont have to learn very much. I tryed 4.6 first and the computer booted and windows ran, it was operational for about 5-8 minutes before it BSOD.
> So i thought maybe thats a bit to high. Went to 4.4 and the computer ran great, i could play BF4 and no crashes... i then ran and tryed to play League of Legends and it was running great till about 10-13 minutes into the game it Crashed and BSOD..
> 
> So i was like dang set it to 4.2 and was like this should be it.. And now i decided to get Prime95 and test stuff before i just jump into games well i tested it at 4.2 and after about 6 minutes of running it BSOD so it means it not stable right?
> 
> I have a feeling this is RAM issue and not CPU OC issue?
> 
> My mobo auto set my ram at 1333 MHz but my ram is issued at 2400 MHz so i oblivously want to run it at that. CPU level up changed the 1333 MHz To 2400 MHz so i was like thats great!
> 
> But it seems if i set my ram to 1333 MHz and OC my CPU to 4.6 its stable no crashes etc..
> 
> Question is: How do i get my ram to run at 2400 MHz with a decent stable CPU OC? im thinking 4.2-4.4 or is it better to downclock the RAM to OC the CPU or whats the deal here? i tryed 1600 MHz and that was unstable as well.
> 
> Another side question is: my idle temps on the CPU are anywhere from 28-38 and when i was running Prime95 was at 80 degrees is this normal or is that to hot?


Please read the first page of this thread....


----------



## Critizin

Donno why it double posted. i am reading the thread now and will try some of that stuff! Thank you.


----------



## Doug2507

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> If you want some performance ram at a decent price, look into the G.Skill TridentX 2400Mhz C10 ram. I've heard, depending on the kit you get, that you can clock it down to C9 without changing the voltage. If you are just gaming and not benching. Don't bother buying better RAM unless you are using 1333Mhz ram...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> That's what I said. D:


Lol, great minds think alike then! Sorry, was just a quick skim through the posts after the great intel/amd debate!


----------



## ikjadoon

Thanks for this thread, Darkwzzie. I've been referring it to everyone who needs help overclocking Haswell....the amount of people who cry "bbbut, b-b-b-ut my friend's i5-4670K needed way less than volts than me - what am I doing wrong?"

Your stats are wonderful, too. I'll be adding mine here in 15 minutes after this 12 hour stress test is over,









Submission:

Username: ikjadoon
CPU Model: i5-4670K
Core Multiplier: 45x
CPU VID: 1.370.
Vcore: 1.36925 (average)
Input Voltage: 1.900V
Uncore Multiplier: 40x
Uncore Voltage: 1.200V
Cooling Solution: Noctua NH-U14S w/ NH-T1 TIM
Stability Test: AIDA64 - 12 hours
Batch Number: L313B434
Ram Speed: 2200MHz - 9-12-11-32 @ 1.70V (2x4GB)

Proof:


----------



## Critizin

Alrite ive been messing around with settings manually and noticed u guys said to downclock 2400 Mhz ram to 1600 because at higher overclocks it doesnt really work that well.

My question is now how much performance increase do you generally see in ram from going from 1600 to 2400 and is it still better to have a clock speed of 4.6 then a ram speed of 2400?

I also read that prime95 isnt really a great way to stress test ur load..

im using this machine for gaming should i just run games and if it doesnt crash im golden?

On a side note!

What are some safe CPU temps underload? like say im playing BF4 is 60-70 degrees alrite?

When i run prime 95 im getting up to like 80 degrees?

If im getting 60-70 while playing BF4 should i try to overclock my CPU more? im at 4.4 Ghz right now should i go for 4.6?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Critizin*
> 
> Alrite ive been messing around with settings manually and noticed u guys said to downclock 2400 Mhz ram to 1600 because at higher overclocks it doesnt really work that well.
> 
> My question is now how much performance increase do you generally see in ram from going from 1600 to 2400 and is it still better to have a clock speed of 4.6 then a ram speed of 2400?
> 
> I also read that prime95 isnt really a great way to stress test ur load..
> 
> im using this machine for gaming should i just run games and if it doesnt crash im golden?
> 
> On a side note!
> 
> What are some safe CPU temps underload? like say im playing BF4 is 60-70 degrees alrite?
> 
> When i run prime 95 im getting up to like 80 degrees?
> 
> If im getting 60-70 while playing BF4 should i try to overclock my CPU more? im at 4.4 Ghz right now should i go for 4.6?


1. Depends on the application whether or not it will benefit from the high ram speeds.
2. Temps are up to you, as long as they are lower than 95C, you will be fine
3. Don't test with Prime95. It shows temps that you arne't likely to see. Test with x264. Read the OP and get it from there.
4. I personally test with x264 and if I am stable for a few passes then I test out some games and if I BSOD, then I add more vcore or whatever depending on the BSOD.
5. You need to state all of your voltages before we can tell you to move forward. You are approaching your limit with your cooling solution (or chip depending on your voltages) I personally think 60c-70c is fine for gaming, but the lower the better imo.


----------



## Critizin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> 1. Depends on the application whether or not it will benefit from the high ram speeds.
> 2. Temps are up to you, as long as they are lower than 95C, you will be fine
> 3. Don't test with Prime95. It shows temps that you arne't likely to see. Test with x264. Read the OP and get it from there.
> 4. I personally test with x264 and if I am stable for a few passes then I test out some games and if I BSOD, then I add more vcore or whatever depending on the BSOD.
> 5. You need to state all of your voltages before we can tell you to move forward. You are approaching your limit with your cooling solution (or chip depending on your voltages) I personally think 60c-70c is fine for gaming, but the lower the better imo.


The only voltage i changed was the vcore 1.25 is what im at.

Currently at 4.4 GHz with 1600 MHz Ram


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Critizin*
> 
> The only voltage i changed was the vcore 1.25 is what im at.
> 
> Currently at 4.4 GHz with 1600 MHz Ram


Read the OP.


----------



## Unknownm

40x / 40x, 1.2vcore & 1.25vring

I'm limited by temps until my liquid pro gets here, than I can delid


----------



## Critizin

This overclocking stuff is really actually super fun! i watched a newegg video with JJ on overclocking the 4770k on a Maximus Vi Extreme

And i managed to get my 4770k running at 4.8 Ghz with my ram running at 2400 MHz

It kinda feels like i accomplished something lol! Running at 1.375v VID


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> 40x / 40x, 1.2vcore & 1.25vring
> 
> I'm limited by temps until my liquid pro gets here, than I can delid


What are you using for your CPU cooling?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> 40x / 40x, 1.2vcore & 1.25vring
> 
> I'm limited by temps until my liquid pro gets here, than I can delid


Of course you're limited by temps, running avx2 linpack. Why? You're drawing >50% more power than a normal max CPU load/stability test like x264, and it's actually worse for testing stability at times. Stress on some parts of CPU / hammering FPU as hard as possible =/= stability testing.

I'm not sure if i heard to keep ring voltage below vcore or why that is, but i've always done that; other stuff, don't use too much VRIN for no reason. It's not helpful.

Also don't freak out about uncore. There's little reason to run it 1:1 or overclock it while you're still working on core, considering 50x/34x is faster than 49x/49x

You need the right version of CPU-Z also to see your actual vcore (1.64.0) or hwinfo is good

Do you need 0.15vcore and 0.2+vrin more than me for 40x core? My chip is like, average.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Of course you're limited by temps, running avx2 linpack. Why? You're drawing >50% more power than a normal max CPU load/stability test like x264, and it's actually worse for testing stability at times. Stress on some parts of CPU / hammering FPU as hard as possible =/= stability testing.
> 
> I'm not sure if i heard to keep ring voltage below vcore or why that is, but i've always done that; other stuff, don't use too much VRIN for no reason. It's not helpful.
> 
> Also don't freak out about uncore. There's little reason to run it 1:1 or overclock it while you're still working on core, considering 50x/34x is faster than 49x/49x
> 
> You need the right version of CPU-Z also to see your actual vcore (1.64.0) or hwinfo is good
> 
> Do you need 0.15vcore and 0.2+vrin more than me for 40x core? My chip is like, average.


1.67.1 is actually the latest version of CPU-Z, and it shows vcore pretty accurately....


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Of course you're limited by temps, running avx2 linpack. Why? You're drawing >50% more power than a normal max CPU load/stability test like x264, and it's actually worse for testing stability at times. Stress on some parts of CPU / hammering FPU as hard as possible =/= stability testing.
> 
> I'm not sure if i heard to keep ring voltage below vcore or why that is, but i've always done that; other stuff, don't use too much VRIN for no reason. It's not helpful.
> 
> Also don't freak out about uncore. There's little reason to run it 1:1 or overclock it while you're still working on core, considering 50x/34x is faster than 49x/49x
> 
> You need the right version of CPU-Z also to see your actual vcore (1.64.0) or hwinfo is good
> 
> Do you need 0.15vcore and 0.2+vrin more than me for 40x core? My chip is like, average.


to hit anything pass 34x uncore, I need 1.2. To stay stable @ 40x uncore I need 1.25v. LinX was show how hot it can get while prime95 AVX 2-pass is what I use for stability.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> What are you using for your CPU cooling?


Swiftech H220 w/ 2K rpm fans


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> to hit anything pass 34x uncore, I need 1.2. To stay stable @ 40x uncore I need 1.25v. LinX was show how hot it can get while prime95 AVX 2-pass is what I use for stability.
> Swiftech H220 w/ 2K rpm fans


The tests you're using generate levels of heat that you will never see during the course of actually using your PC, have you tried any other stability tests?


----------



## jrcbandit

Since I failed in the chip lottery and can only clock my 4770k at 4.4 Ghz without going overboard on voltage (1.3 V), I decided I might as well try to get some of the power savings features of Haswell. I enabled Adaptive voltages and tested stability with RealBench for 2 hours and everything worked great. I even enabled all C-states and my idle temp dropped from 28-29 C down to like 21-22 C at the lowest state. However, something odd is going on with my video card that I am overclocking, particularly with the memory clocks when playing hardware accelerated video (cutscenes in various games). On the 290X, I had overclocked the memory to 6000 but now I need to drop it to 5600 to ensure 0 corruption. However, even 5600 Mhz might be too high - if I leave the computer idle after playing a game (enabling my overclock), sometimes the screen gets corrupted. Does C states also lower the voltages to PCI Express? I had 0 issues when I was running set voltage and disabled C states.

One setting I am not sure what it does in my Asrock Bios is: Package C State Support. It comes after enabling C3-C7 states and my manual says something about: enable CPU, PCIe, Memory, Graphics support for power saving. Does this mean when disabled then C states will never be used? If that is so, why even have this option in addition to "CPU C state support", sounds redundant. I did disable Package C State Support and the video card corruption seemed to go away on my first test, but recently there was still a small amount of corruption.


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> The tests you're using generate levels of heat that you will never see during the course of actually using your PC, have you tried any other stability tests?


prime95 + heaven benchmark + aida HDD , LinX + heaven benchmark + aida HDD & Intel XTU + heaven benchmark + aida HDD. Even though I won't max out the temps rarely, I still take it has a factor to the overclock.


----------



## error-id10t

Getting little happier with my chip now that I just ignore temps.

x44 @ 1.285v / x42 1.245v was BF4 stable. Now I've got x45 @ 1.31v / x39 @ 1.17v BF4 stable. I'll try 1.3v next, when I ran it short time previously it was fine but with double XP I don't want crashes lol.

Hell, just got XTU bench working through at x46, now even happier.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> prime95 + heaven benchmark + aida HDD , LinX + heaven benchmark + aida HDD & Intel XTU + heaven benchmark + aida HDD. Even though I won't max out the temps rarely, I still take it has a factor to the overclock.


You won't see temps within 30c unless you plan to use the OC for crunching gflops all day, check temps under x264 load or something like linpack without avx, you'd be surprised

If that version of cpu-z displays vcore well, then it's news to me, most people are using 1.64.0 and i tried half a dozen versions that didn't work


----------



## bond32

This would be my luck. After literally MONTHS of running at the same clock speeds/voltages, MONTHS of bf4, I was running a fluids modeling program yesterday for a project I have due wednesday when my pc got a BSOD. I don't remember exactly which it was, it was one I didn't recognize. When I restarted and got back to windows, I find my project file is now corrupted. The company can't recover it either. That was weeks worth of work down the drain. Fantastic.


----------



## belgianwacko

posted this in the wrong thread, this is a better location









excellent thread first of all
using this and other resources i think i've managed a pretty good first "stable" overclock and am wondering if it's worth going much further given the fact that i'll mainly be doing gaming and some photo-editing
so, this is my setup:
gigabyte Z87x u3dh
4670k (malay 316)
mugen 4 pcgh edition
cml8gx3m2a1600c9 2x4 gb corsair memory

i'm running @ 4.5 ghz (100x45 , 38x uncore, [email protected], 1.75 vccin, 1.21 vcore & 1.15 vring). From what i can tell ,these are pretty good voltages for that speed. (My stock vid is 1.065)
it's been stable with IBT (10 runs high x 5) max temps 90°), aida (about an hour) and x264 (an hour), obviously with lower temps
i know i have to do loads more for 100% stability but after just a few hours of fiddling around, this does seem pretty good
i'm gonna let in run AIDA overnight and x264 during the day but i have a feeling it could turn out fine

haven't played with memory yet except setting it at 1600mhz

any first thoughts of how to (safely) push this thing a bit further? Again, i'll be mainly doing gaming (with a 7950 for now) and seeing as there is virtually no difference in 3Dmark firestrike, valley or heaven between 3.4 and 4.5, i doubt i'm going to have to push the cpu much higer than 4.5 but please correct me if i'm wrong ... I know benchmarking does not equal gaming but it just gives me a first indication


----------



## PROLiTE

I've got mine on 4.4, using 1.285v


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> I was running a fluids modeling program yesterday for a project I have due wednesday when my pc got a BSOD. I don't remember exactly which it was, it was one I didn't recognize.


Well, go get bluescreenviewer and check. As you said yourself, it's super important.


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Well, go get bluescreenviewer and check. As you said yourself, it's super important.


IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL, 0x0000000a is the one. I'll look into it.


----------



## Cyro999

That's a memory bluescreen, don't blame your CPU.


----------



## towtol

I have determined a 24/7 OC for my i7-4770k using manual overrides. I'm now adjusting all the setting for an Adaptive Mode.

On an ASRock Z87 Extreme4 I set everything to adaptive with 47x per core. All the C states are enabled.

Just sitting idle at the desktop of Win7 x64 my freqs are 0.8/0.8 Ghz with a Vcore of 0.837v. When I play a game such as C3, the freqs step up to the max I have adjusted them to but I'm seeing an oscillation between 39x and the max of 47x I have set the cores to (uncore goes to 39x when core is at 47x).

The Long/Short Duration Power limits are set to 1000w (per XTU) but I can't go over 56s in the bios for the duration maintained. I can adjust the duration to a max of 3145728s using XTU but I think as soon as I close out XTU the settings go back to what's in the bios.

Are the oscillations between 39x and 47x when gaming due the this 56s limit (I can't really tell time diff using AIDA graphing) or are they just pauses in the game?

I really like the adaptive settings but I want to make sure I am maxed out when gaming.


----------



## taem

I asked earlier about my 4670k @ 4.6ghz/1.253v hitting 86c peak in prime95. Helpful person told me prime95 produces unrealistic temps.

So I queued up some 1080p encodes, which I'm pretty sure is the most demanding thing I do on a pc cpu wise. Cpu usage is at 100%. Temp has not gone above 60c after more than 24 hours of straight encoding.

Can I rest assured this oc is fine for my system and I don't need to go down to 4.4 or so? Or should I still run an alternate synthetic benchmark?


----------



## Cyro999

x264 is actually surprisingly demanding on haswell, even an hour of encoding tells you a lot and if you can pass it, you're almost certainly stable or very very close. It'll be fine OC, though i'd as always try to tighten volts and then clock further


----------



## Menphisto

Can it be that the uncore voltage steps are closer than The core voltage steps?
Uncore stable:
38x @ 1,15v
40x @ 1,17v
42x @ 1,195v


----------



## Cyro999

Yea, but it's harder to find instability on uncore. At least, sometimes you can clock core like +100mhz every 0.02-0.03v, sometimes it takes way more, you'll hit a point like core where you need more


----------



## Menphisto

To find uncore instability use prime 28.1 ... Its godlike for finding uncore instability ...in the first 1-3 hours you can See if uncore is stable ...but the Bad thing is that You need at least 0.02v more vcore than all other stresstests


----------



## taem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> x264 is actually surprisingly demanding on haswell, even an hour of encoding tells you a lot and if you can pass it, you're almost certainly stable or very very close. It'll be fine OC, though i'd as always try to tighten volts and then clock further


Thanks, I phrased my post wrong tho. I'm pretty confident I'm stable at 4.6, it's temps I'm worried about. If I'm hitting temp x at 100% usage doing x264 encoding, can I be confident that's the real world max temp? What would take cpu temp higher? How could it go higher when usage is 100%?


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taem*
> 
> Thanks, I phrased my post wrong tho. I'm pretty confident I'm stable at 4.6, it's temps I'm worried about. If I'm hitting temp x at 100% usage doing x264 encoding, can I be confident that's the real world max temp? What would take cpu temp higher? How could it go higher when usage is 100%?


nothing is going to bring cpu temps higher than x264 encoding in RW situations. That being said, you have to bare in mind that, unlike p95, those temps that you see in x264 ARE temps that you'll see in some tasks that you do on a day-to-day basis. A good example is Battlefield 4.

edit: honestly, if you're not hitting 60C in x264, you truly have absolutely nothing to fear with respect to temps in your day-to-day activities.


----------



## taem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> nothing is going to bring cpu temps higher than x264 encoding in RW situations. That being said, you have to bare in mind that, unlike p95, those temps that you see in x264 ARE temps that you'll see in some tasks that you do on a day-to-day basis. A good example is Battlefield 4.
> 
> edit: honestly, if you're not hitting 60C in x264, you truly have absolutely nothing to fear with respect to temps in your day-to-day activities.


Dam that's awesome. Thing is fast as hell at 4.6, and 60c is a temp I'm guessing is pretty good and safe. I think I got a good chip, I think this could go higher than 4.6, I just didn't want to go higher than 1.253v when I saw the prime95 temp hit 86c. But I'm happy at 4.6. Shame of it is I'm a novice at overclocking and don't need much anyway, this chip would find a better home with someone else here lol. Maybe I'll push it a little more just to see how high I can get. I'd always heard 5.0 is impossible on air so if I can get to 4.8 that would be impressive maybe.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taem*
> 
> Thanks, I phrased my post wrong tho. I'm pretty confident I'm stable at 4.6, it's temps I'm worried about. If I'm hitting temp x at 100% usage doing x264 encoding, can I be confident that's the real world max temp? What would take cpu temp higher? How could it go higher when usage is 100%?


I think low 70's avg, high 70's to 80 max is a low and reasonable temp for x264, and i reach this with my cooling solution at ~1.25v with ht on, ~1.35 with it off


----------



## Ovrclck

Have you guys seen this thread before?
http://www.simforums.com/forums/haswell-48ghz-on-air-building-a-haswell-system_topic46180.html

Interesting read nonetheless.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> Have you guys seen this thread before?
> http://www.simforums.com/forums/haswell-48ghz-on-air-building-a-haswell-system_topic46180.html
> 
> Interesting read nonetheless.


He says a lot of weird things, and refers to vcore as "cpu voltage"
Quote:


> 4800 and 4500 on air and be 100% FPU load test stable requires the cap of the processor be removed, the thermal TIM cleaned from the IHS and replaced with ONE PRODUCT and one product ONLY: Coollaboratory Liquid Pro, not the Ultra! and not anything else!


wat


----------



## Ovrclck

Delid would have been easier.


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taem*
> 
> I asked earlier about my 4670k @ 4.6ghz/1.253v hitting 86c peak in prime95. Helpful person told me prime95 produces unrealistic temps.
> 
> So I queued up some 1080p encodes, which I'm pretty sure is the most demanding thing I do on a pc cpu wise. Cpu usage is at 100%. Temp has not gone above 60c after more than 24 hours of straight encoding.
> 
> Can I rest assured this oc is fine for my system and I don't need to go down to 4.4 or so? Or should I still run an alternate synthetic benchmark?


I would def keep it where it is. Screw Prime! Who uses this...really?! Nice clocks/volts too!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> x264 is actually surprisingly demanding on haswell, even an hour of encoding tells you a lot and if you can pass it, you're almost certainly stable or very very close. It'll be fine OC, though i'd as always try to tighten volts and then clock further


I was stable in X264 in the 50 run and crashed in BF4.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> I was stable in X264 in the 50 run and crashed in BF4.


With what encoder version though?


----------



## Jodiuh

Oh man...no clue. Whatever came in the X264 download package a few weeks ago.

But here's my school of thought. Test the OC using the apps you normally use, using the computer the way you normally use it. If it's stable w/ what you do w/ your pc, it's stable.


----------



## Cyro999

An hour pass of encoder version 2358 was enough to add 0.01vcore to my 4.5 and 4.6ghz numbers, which i'd gamed etc for weeks on and did a lot of hours (added up) of encoding on before - i think it's pretty damn close to never having issues with any real load if you can pass that, aside from tiny oc tweaks


----------



## error-id10t

Yeah, BF4 in my case needed 0.02v to get stable from what the original x264 bench encoder needed. If people want to use that, that's ok but they really should update the encoder to latest (or use realbench as I'm sure that uses x264 also and uses a newer version).


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> He says a lot of weird things, and refers to vcore as "cpu voltage"
> wat


Exactly, good you mentioned it.

So why the sudden change in selling stuff?


----------



## Menphisto

Clock watchdog= vccin or vring ?????


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menphisto*
> 
> Clock watchdog= vccin or vring ?????


Are you referring to the BSOD code? Or the message that an overclock failed?

If its a BSOD code, it would be better to post the code. If it's the failed overclock message, then it would be helpful to know what settings you adjusted prior to receiving that message....


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> You won't see temps within 30c unless you plan to use the OC for crunching gflops all day, check temps under x264 load or something like linpack without avx, you'd be surprised
> 
> If that version of cpu-z displays vcore well, then it's news to me, most people are using 1.64.0 and i tried half a dozen versions that didn't work


The cpu has to be stable in all test *Period!*. Chances are I would never push my cpu to those extreme limits but who the heck knows?

If the OC can handle 90c cpu load from LinX, i'm already in the right direction to a stable overclock. Since some CPU fail after higher temps even if they are stable at lower.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> The cpu has to be stable in all test *Period!*. Chances are I would never push my cpu to those extreme limits but who the heck knows?
> 
> If the OC can handle 90c cpu load from LinX, i'm already in the right direction to a stable overclock. Since some CPU fail after higher temps even if they are stable at lower.


Yea... No.

I'm not going to lower my OC by at least 2 multipliers so I can pass some ridiculous test that in no way represents any possible actual workload, tons worse than 24/7 folding.

I do know I won't pass or hit Linpack level usage because nothing does. Nothing. And if by the love of Zeus it does happen, I can just lower my multiplier when that day comes, which it won't. Some people throttle at Linpack at STOCK. Then those people ought to underclock their CPUs. Also, if we're going to hit synthetic loads in normal usage, then we should never use adaptive because all of our voltages will explode. While I understand your train of thought made sense in previous generations of CPUs, it's not as mandatory for Haswell.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> The cpu has to be stable in all test *Period!*. Chances are I would never push my cpu to those extreme limits but who the heck knows?
> 
> If the OC can handle 90c cpu load from LinX, i'm already in the right direction to a stable overclock. Since some CPU fail after higher temps even if they are stable at lower.


It does not have to be stable in all tests. That's just stupid. I am never going to use AVX2 applications, so does that mean I need to be Prime 28.1 stable? Nope. I'll be just fine with x264 and my gaming/encoding.


----------



## BoredErica

But Linpack is a new order of magnitude ABOVE Prime. And Prime was already hardcore synthetic beyond what we'll ever use. IIRC the way Linpack with AVX works, the stress is way above what any actual AVX workload will ever accomplish. In fact, a normal AVX2 workload won't be out of the ordinary in temperatures from any other normal computer workload. I can see why some people prefer Prime, maybe OCCT or something on top of x264, but Linpack is just overkill and not a requirement to be on my chart.

And if you're ever bsoding "too much", all you gotta do is lower the multiplier by one, and boom, instant rock solid stability.

I mean, how stable is stable enough? What if I made a new program that dwarfs Linpack and makes that look like child's play? Then by the seemingly arbitrary definition of 'stability', that is, 'passing all the tests the programmers at the time decided to make', it's impossible to ever be stable, even at stock.

I understand you might change your position (or it might have been your position all along) so that, while others don't need that 24/7 reliability, you do. That's fine, but for the sake of writing a guide for the general audience, I have to consider everybody. And stating absolutes is something I try to avoid. I know you didn't ask but I'm just stating how I deal with issues of stability. I'm not going to suggest to others or for my own use, lower my OC for a new, completely unforseen application that will drive my temperatures up beyond what any other real world application is capable of. Because then we can continue this forever: What if there's a new app that's even worse than the first? Then we might as well never OC.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> The cpu has to be stable in all test *Period!*. Chances are I would never push my cpu to those extreme limits but who the heck knows?


For how long? What you are essentially saying is that you should be running Prime 24/7 forever, because otherwise how will you know if it is _really_ stable? At some point, which varies for each individual, it is stable enough. For most, that is x264 encoding, because that is the hardest thing they will ever actually do with their computer. And if by chance it fails later at some other application, then worry about passing that application when the time comes. I bought my computer to use, not to stress test.


----------



## whiteironknuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> For how long? What you are essentially saying is that you should be running Prime 24/7 forever, because otherwise how will you know if it is really stable? At some point, which varies for each individual, it is stable enough. For most, that is x264 encoding, because that is the hardest thing they will ever actually do with their computer. And if by chance it fails later at some other application, then worry about passing that application when the time comes. I bought my computer to use, not to stress test.


7 years.

Then your computer will have spent enough time incubating to become the true hero of time.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menphisto*
> 
> Clock watchdog= vccin or vring ?????


What are your settings?

Probably VRIN (vccin) but not neccesarily
Quote:


> That's just stupid. I am never going to use AVX2 applications


That's the thing, x264 is an avx2 application. It's just a problem of synthetic use of AVX vs actual real world uses. If you could encode entirely using AVX, then Haswell would be twice as fast as Ivy Bridge and like five times faster than the first gen i7's, but it's not and that's not really the case at all. I've heard 5% performance gain quoted for avx2 from an x264 developer, but not tested it heavily


----------



## BoredErica

Hmm... Skyrim with more NPC (mods)... Glad to see the CPU can keep up for the large majority while overclocked. Probably won't be as happy if I didn't overclock it.


----------



## The Real Deal

Haswell is AVX 2, just use the up to date torture softwares. Google LinX 0.6.5 with Linpack 11.1.1 librarie and do that 200 ++ GFlops..

Anything else is good for your Sandy Bridge CPU.

Make your choice : be in the locomotive or in the wagon.

A lot of people explain you why they stick with old softwares, pretexting whatever reasons to whom want to heard.

Fact, just some excuses because their CPU can't handle a nice bulletproof AVX 2 overclocking.

Just my two cents.


----------



## Cyro999

My CPU can handle any program that uses avx2 to do anything remotely useful when it's at max overclock - so far that's basically x264, and not much else.


----------



## taem

Ok so two more questions for you pros.

I know high temps and voltage will degrade the cpu faster. I'm assuming 60c temp ceiling at 100% load is fine. But at what voltage does cpu degradation become an issue? What time frame are we talking in terms of how fast high voltage will degrade a chip? And will adaptive voltage help minimize this?

Second question, I will be adding a videocard. I won't be using Lucid Virtu MVP. Should I disable the HD4600?


----------



## Doug2507

How long's a piece of string? Don't think anyone knows the answer to that yet with regards to Haswell. Running adaptive/power saving will definitely help so it's not under 100% load constantly.

BIOS will probably automatically disable the iGPU when you add a GPU. If not it's easy enough to disable.


----------



## Menphisto

Does more vccin , make the stress on the mb higher?


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taem*
> 
> Ok so two more questions for you pros.
> 
> I know high temps and voltage will degrade the cpu faster. I'm assuming 60c temp ceiling at 100% load is fine. But at what voltage does cpu degradation become an issue? What time frame are we talking in terms of how fast high voltage will degrade a chip? And will adaptive voltage help minimize this?
> 
> Second question, I will be adding a videocard. I won't be using Lucid Virtu MVP. Should I disable the HD4600?


Any voltage at all (including stock voltage) will degrade the transistors in your CPU. People have run in excess of 1.4v for years on different intel (especially SB) and amd cpu's without issues. I'd say if you're bellow 1.4v, you'll end up upgrade your CPU before it died due to the voltage running through it









Adaptive will reduce degradation, if only due to less voltage running through the cpu when not under load.

You can leave your HD4600 on; this will stop your graphics card from ramping its fans up and down when you switch between desktop and youtube/media environments


----------



## Cyro999

Doug you added me then went offline on skype









I had to manually disable igpu, which cut idle power readings a bit (and maybe idles by a few c but it's obviously very difficult to say)
Quote:


> Does more vccin , make the stress on the mb higher?


Well, if your CPU has to draw a certain amount of wattage, then you can either raise voltage or current to supply it. Raising VRIN is maybe even easier on the cpu/mobo because the wattage is forced to be supplied anyway when you raise the vcore


----------



## Doug2507

Yeah, been on/off the laptop the whole day, only time for a 6 min check in between pi runs! We'll have a blether tomorrow dude.


----------



## kinzx

We still going on about stress test being the be all end all. Passing stress test is no guarantee your computer is 100% stable, it is a tool, like this guide or any equipment, use it but also use your own judgement. Seriously though, how many here pass prime, linpack, aida and still crash in game or doing other things. I have crash passing these test. I personally test computers from dell/hp using these programs and even those computers crash but since deployment they never have an issue. Sure I have to call in 4 or 5 every year for servicing but that's expected in this field.

I been saying and Dark and other say it too, test the way you use your computer. Heck, I notice people run stress test for 24 hours to get it game stable which is fine, but really when will someone use their computer 24 hour straight in a gaming session. I just help a friend do that over the holiday weekend, he rather spend thanksgiving testing the computer for 24 hour when he doesn't play more than 3-4 hours a day. Total waste of time. I understand the placebo effect of getting it prime stable and such but we really need to start thinking differently, and should stop telling people you need x amount of hours and x amount of test to be stable. To me that is a misconception, maybe years ago it had some weight but with improving with technology, production and bining I feel chip now are more studier.

I use to test for 12 hours because I used to game 8-10 hours on a weekend but now I don't even game 3 hours so I no longer test for 12. 5 or 6 hours enough for my need now, took awhile to convince myself too, that all this testing was a waste time. And oh yea the energy bill was killing me as well







.

Now about temp and voltage, I don't know about other but I put myself on an average 4 year upgrade cycle. If at let's say; 1.25 volt and 70c load temp degrade my chip in 10 years and 1.35 volt and 85c degrade it in 5 years, really wouldn't bother me since I will be upgrading by then. I am under the impression again that chip are more well built and staying under 1.45 (my limit for intel) and avoid hitting the thermal limit of the chip, you will be upgrading before the chip dies.

Can we stop it already with the idea that not 100% stress test stable mean an unstable system. Run some yes to help you find an overclock you comfortable with but real work world should be the ultimate indicator of stability. If you not stable in 2 week to a month doing what you do, you not stable.

P.S.

Running chip at 4.6 ghz 1.32 volt with temp hitting low 70s on real world work load. 1.32 fail xtu stress test in about a half hour but pass other test. So far over a month not one bsod doing what I do. Testing 4.7 over weekend now. So might not be prime/aida/linpack ready but good enough for me.

Thank goodness for winter when I can leave all windows open otherwise


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kinzx*
> 
> We still going on about stress test being the be all end all. Passing stress test is no guarantee your computer is 100% stable, it is a tool, like this guide or any equipment, use it but also use your own judgement. Seriously though, how many here pass prime, linpack, aida and still crash in game or doing other things. I have crash passing these test. I personally test computers from dell/hp using these programs and even those computers crash but since deployment they never have an issue. Sure I have to call in 4 or 5 every year for servicing but that's expected in this field.
> 
> I been saying and Dark and other say it too, test the way you use your computer. Heck, I notice people run stress test for 24 hours to get it game stable which is fine, but really when will someone use their computer 24 hour straight in a gaming session. I just help a friend do that over the holiday weekend, he rather spend thanksgiving testing the computer for 24 hour when he doesn't play more than 3-4 hours a day. Total waste of time. I understand the placebo effect of getting it prime stable and such but we really need to start thinking differently, and should stop telling people you need x amount of hours and x amount of test to be stable. To me that is a misconception, maybe years ago it had some weight but with improving with technology, production and bining I feel chip now are more studier.
> 
> I use to test for 12 hours because I used to game 8-10 hours on a weekend but now I don't even game 3 hours so I no longer test for 12. 5 or 6 hours enough for my need now, took awhile to convince myself too, that all this testing was a waste time. And oh yea the energy bill was killing me as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Now about temp and voltage, I don't know about other but I put myself on an average 4 year upgrade cycle. If at let's say; 1.25 volt and 70c load temp degrade my chip in 10 years and 1.35 volt and 85c degrade it in 5 years, really wouldn't bother me since I will be upgrading by then. I am under the impression again that chip are more well built and staying under 1.45 (my limit for intel) and avoid hitting the thermal limit of the chip, you will be upgrading before the chip dies.
> 
> Can we stop it already with the idea that not 100% stress test stable mean an unstable system. Run some yes to help you find an overclock you comfortable with but real work world should be the ultimate indicator of stability. If you not stable in 2 week to a month doing what you do, you not stable.
> 
> P.S.
> 
> Running chip at 4.6 ghz 1.32 volt with temp hitting low 70s on real world work load. 1.32 fail xtu stress test in about a half hour but pass other test. So far over a month not one bsod doing what I do. Testing 4.7 over weekend now. So might not be prime/aida/linpack ready but good enough for me.
> 
> Thank goodness for winter when I can leave all windows open otherwise


Exactly what I've been saying. Personally, I'll run XTU for maybe a half hour, then I go about my regular activities. If I get a BSOD, I check out the code and make the necessary adjustment, then get back to my normal usage. I didn't build my PC to stress test the crap out of it, I built it to use it.


----------



## whiteironknuckle

BSODs aren't common for me anymore. I can leave prime on for an entire weekend and not experience a crash, same with gaming. This may be because I am more conservative than most in my OCing (oh boy, can't wait to start going higher, bring on the crashes!).


----------



## error-id10t

So, any negatives in using High Performance power plan vs. Balanced? If I change Min CPU Power to 5% then it drops to 800MHz just like normally. I don't use C states anymore, I find C3 completely useless while C6/C7 are nice as you do get that ~0.16v but at idle you're not saving that much power.

Reason I ask is because in Balanced mode, even though C states are off, there is some lag/impact on SSD reads. I've made sure all of the LPM + HIPM/DIPM stuff is off so I don't know why. It goes away in Performance mode even with that Min CPU Power @ 5%.

So besides the negative I listed (don't get 0.16v @ Idle), anything else?


----------



## JackNaylorPE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taem*
> 
> I asked earlier about my 4670k @ 4.6ghz/1.253v hitting 86c peak in prime95. Helpful person told me prime95 produces unrealistic temps.
> 
> So I queued up some 1080p encodes, which I'm pretty sure is the most demanding thing I do on a pc cpu wise. Cpu usage is at 100%. Temp has not gone above 60c after more than 24 hours of straight encoding.
> 
> Can I rest assured this oc is fine for my system and I don't need to go down to 4.4 or so? Or should I still run an alternate synthetic benchmark?


Do you multitask ?

The RoG RealBench does encoding while multitasking .... if ya can do that, I'd say ya golden

http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?40057-RealBench-v2.0-Public-Beta!-amp-Leaderboard&country=&status=


----------



## Cyro999

Realbench seems worse than my just manually encoding with updated encoder.

It does some other stuff, but the luxmark for example - i have to manually stop it, and run it myself, where i can't loop it, because it runs on my gtx770 instead of my CPU. The other stuff that realbench does doesn't seem that hard, and the encoder version they run is old and fighting for CPU time, so it's not as hard on CPU either


----------



## creos7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Realbench seems worse than my just manually encoding with updated encoder.
> 
> It does some other stuff, but the luxmark for example - i have to manually stop it, and run it myself, where i can't loop it, because it runs on my gtx770 instead of my CPU. The other stuff that realbench does doesn't seem that hard, and the encoder version they run is old and fighting for CPU time, so it's not as hard on CPU either


double check you are using the beta realbench version from this november.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> So, any negatives in using High Performance power plan vs. Balanced? If I change Min CPU Power to 5% then it drops to 800MHz just like normally. I don't use C states anymore, I find C3 completely useless while C6/C7 are nice as you do get that ~0.16v but at idle you're not saving that much power.
> 
> Reason I ask is because in Balanced mode, even though C states are off, there is some lag/impact on SSD reads. I've made sure all of the LPM + HIPM/DIPM stuff is off so I don't know why. It goes away in Performance mode even with that Min CPU Power @ 5%.
> 
> So besides the negative I listed (don't get 0.16v @ Idle), anything else?


That's really weird. I use Balanced, customized for my liking with the sleep and display off times and such, but there's no impact on SSD performance for me. And I leave all the C-States at auto and force C6/C7 on. You should check out the advanced settings. There might be something there that can help you.

I don't use high perf unless I'm testing an OC. Because I want the CPU to be at full speed when it's being tested.


----------



## ikjadoon

Argh, this is crazy. I've been stable for weeks. I even ran AIDA64 two nights ago for validation:

45x with 40x uncore
1.370V Vcore with 1.200V VRING + 1.900V VRIN
AIDA64 for 13 hours; average load temp was 64C and max was 84C (75% of the time, it was below 68C)

Today, I played BF4 for about 5 hours (like most days these past month, lol) and got a 101 BSOD (my first BSOD in weeks!). Wuuuuuuuuuuuuut. From looking at the thread, the general consensus is that VRIN causes 101? I bumped VRIN to 1.950V, so we'll see.

But maybe it's Vcore. Anybody gotten and solved a 101 BSOD?


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikjadoon*
> 
> Argh, this is crazy. I've been stable for weeks. I even ran AIDA64 two nights ago for validation:
> 
> 45x with 40x uncore
> 1.370V Vcore with 1.200V VRING + 1.900V VRIN
> AIDA64 for 13 hours; average load temp was 64C and max was 84C (75% of the time, it was below 68C)
> 
> Today, I played BF4 for about 5 hours (like most days these past month, lol) and got a 101 BSOD (my first BSOD in weeks!). Wuuuuuuuuuuuuut. From looking at the thread, the general consensus is that VRIN causes 101? I bumped VRIN to 1.950V, so we'll see.
> 
> But maybe it's Vcore. Anybody gotten and solved a 101 BSOD?


101 is vcore related, it needs to be increased....


----------



## Doug2507

Or vrin.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug2507*
> 
> Or vrin.


Not vrin (vccin), but it could be ring voltage....

0x101 = increase vcore
0x124 = increase/decrease QPI/VTT first, if not increase/decrease vcore...have to test to see which one it is
on i7 45nm, usually means too little VVT/QPI for the speed of Uncore
on i7 32nm SB, usually means too little vCore
0x0A = unstable RAM/IMC, increase QPI first, if that doesn't work increase vcore
0x1A = Memory management error. It usually means a bad stick of Ram. Test with Memtest or whatever you prefer. Try raising your Ram voltage
0x1E = increase vcore
0x3B = increase vcore
0x3D = increase vcore
0xD1 = QPI/VTT, increase/decrease as necessary, can also be unstable Ram, raise Ram voltage
0x9C = QPI/VTT most likely, but increasing vcore has helped in some instances
0x50 = RAM timings/Frequency or uncore multi unstable, increase RAM voltage or adjust QPI/VTT, or lower uncore if you're higher than 2x
0x109 = Not enough or too Much memory voltage
0x116 = Low IOH (NB) voltage, GPU issue (most common when running multi-GPU/overclocking GPU)
0x7E = Corrupted OS file, possibly from overclocking. Run sfc /scannow and chkdsk /r


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug2507*
> 
> Or vrin.


Yeah, that's been my experience.

What's your Vrin LLC set to?


----------



## Doug2507

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Not vrin (vccin), but it could be ring voltage....
> 
> 0x101 = increase vcore
> 0x124 = increase/decrease QPI/VTT first, if not increase/decrease vcore...have to test to see which one it is
> on i7 45nm, usually means too little VVT/QPI for the speed of Uncore
> on i7 32nm SB, usually means too little vCore
> 0x0A = unstable RAM/IMC, increase QPI first, if that doesn't work increase vcore
> 0x1A = Memory management error. It usually means a bad stick of Ram. Test with Memtest or whatever you prefer. Try raising your Ram voltage
> 0x1E = increase vcore
> 0x3B = increase vcore
> 0x3D = increase vcore
> 0xD1 = QPI/VTT, increase/decrease as necessary, can also be unstable Ram, raise Ram voltage
> 0x9C = QPI/VTT most likely, but increasing vcore has helped in some instances
> 0x50 = RAM timings/Frequency or uncore multi unstable, increase RAM voltage or adjust QPI/VTT, or lower uncore if you're higher than 2x
> 0x109 = Not enough or too Much memory voltage
> 0x116 = Low IOH (NB) voltage, GPU issue (most common when running multi-GPU/overclocking GPU)
> 0x7E = Corrupted OS file, possibly from overclocking. Run sfc /scannow and chkdsk /r


Yet again that's been posted and it's still not relevant to Haswell.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Yeah, that's been my experience.
> 
> What's your Vrin LLC set to?


Not sure if that's aimed at me or the OP? (presume the OP!)


----------



## ikjadoon

Thanks for the replies. Yeah, Vcore and VRIN seem like the ones people refer to. I don't think it's VRING, as that is only for the uncore, AFAIK.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Yeah, that's been my experience.
> 
> What's your Vrin LLC set to?


Extreme, the highest I can set it to. I've had it set to Extreme for a while now. I guess I should just run with 1.950V VRIN (over 1.900V) and see where it takes me. If I BSOD again, I'll drop it back to 1.900V and up the Vcore.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug2507*
> 
> Yet again that's been posted and it's still not relevant to Haswell.


And you know this through testing? Because through the course of my overclocking, that list helped me gain stability.....








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikjadoon*
> 
> Thanks for the replies. Yeah, Vcore and Vring seem like the ones people refer to. I don't think it's VRING, as that is only for the uncore, AFAIK.
> Extreme, the highest I can set it to. I've had it set to Extreme for a while now.


It seems that in some cases, the ring voltage gets grouped in with vcore BSOD codes....


----------



## Doug2507

I do.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> And you know this through testing? Because through the course of my overclocking, that list helped me gain stability.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems that in some cases, the ring voltage gets grouped in with vcore....


Well, the fact that there is no VTT or QPI with Haswell is kind of a giveaway.


----------



## Doug2507

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikjadoon*
> 
> Thanks for the replies. Yeah, Vcore and VRIN seem like the ones people refer to. I don't think it's VRING, as that is only for the uncore, AFAIK.
> Extreme, the highest I can set it to. I've had it set to Extreme for a while now. I guess I should just run with 1.950V VRIN (over 1.900V) and see where it takes me. If I BSOD again, I'll drop it back to 1.900V and up the Vcore.


I'd be inclined to start by raising vrin, 1.9vrin seems a touch low for 1.37vcore going by previous experiences in this thread.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Well, the fact that there is no VTT or QPI with Haswell is kind of a giveaway.


Granted, but that doesn't detract from the usefulness of those code explanations....


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikjadoon*
> 
> Thanks for the replies. Yeah, Vcore and VRIN seem like the ones people refer to. I don't think it's VRING, as that is only for the uncore, AFAIK.
> Extreme, the highest I can set it to. I've had it set to Extreme for a while now. I guess I should just run with 1.950V VRIN (over 1.900V) and see where it takes me. If I BSOD again, I'll drop it back to 1.900V and up the Vcore.


That's what I'd do. The only time I've ever seen a 101 it was from VRIN being too low, and I could reproduce it by lowering VRIN purposely below what I needed for stability. Not that it can't be Vcore or Vring, but I think it is more likely VRIN.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Granted, but that doesn't detract from the usefulness of those code explanations....


Sure it does. It's telling you to raise a voltage that doesn't exist, and completely ignoring ones (like Vring) that now do exist. How is that useful?


----------



## blaze2210

Here, how about I edit it for you....









0x101 = increase vcore
0x124 = increase/decrease vcore...have to test to see which one it is
0x0A = unstable RAM/IMC, if that doesn't work increase vcore
0x1A = Memory management error. It usually means a bad stick of Ram. Test with Memtest or whatever you prefer. Try raising your Ram voltage
0x1E = increase vcore
0x3B = increase vcore
0x3D = increase vcore
0xD1 = can be unstable Ram, raise Ram voltage
0x9C = increasing vcore has helped in some instances
0x50 = RAM timings/Frequency or uncore multi unstable, increase RAM voltage, or lower uncore
0x109 = Not enough or too Much memory voltage
0x116 = GPU issue (most common when running multi-GPU/overclocking GPU)
0x7E = Corrupted OS file, possibly from overclocking. Run sfc /scannow and chkdsk /r


----------



## Forceman

Still competely ignoring VRIN and Vring (and VCCIOD, VCCIOA, and VCCSA). How about instead we just let that table die along with the Bloomfields it applied to.

The problem is that by pushing every error towards Vcore (which is what that table does) you end up with someone trying to run 45/45 and getting tons of crashes (because the uncore is too high) and the end up pumping 1.45V or something crazy through the Vcore trying to get it stable, when it's never going to be stable without tweaking the uncore/Vring. Likewise guys running 1.35V+ on Vcore with stock low-LLC VRIN. It just isn't helpful for this generation of CPUs.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Still competely ignoring VRIN and Vring (and VCCIOD, VCCIOA, and VCCSA). How about instead we just let that table die along with the Bloomfields it applied to.


Whatever works for you....I'm just passing along information that helped me....I never referred to it as an all-inclusive list of Haswell BSOD codes, but it will hint at the actual issue that caused the BSOD....


----------



## belgianwacko

so, after a few days/nights of testing this is my current stable 4670k overclock - since i'll mainly be doing gaming i don't know if it's worth pushing this much further ?

45 x 100
uncore 38x
vccin 1.77
vcore op 1.21
vring op 1.15
memory @ 1600

stable with : aida64 (3+ hours), IBT (5*10 runs), X264 encode (1h+) , linx and 5 hours of gaming (metro last light & spec ops the line)
max temps : 90°C, (for linx and IBT) and around 65 for everything else

is there anything i could change that would have a significant impact (more than 2-3%) on modern day gaming (AC4, BF4, ...)?


----------



## jak3z

Hi all, just got my hands onto a 4770K and a Maximus VI Hero, and I could not resist to do some OC of course.
As per requested:
Username: jak3z
CPU Model: 4770K
Core Multiplier: 44
CPU VID: 1.136V
Vcore: 1.145V (IXTU)
Input Voltage: 1.9V
Uncore Multiplier: 44
Uncore Voltage: 1.250V
Cooling Solution: Thermalright Archon
Stability Test: IXTU 9 Hours+
Batch Number: 315 MAL
Ram Speed: 1600Mhz 9-9-9-24-1T 1.5V

(Stock VCore is 1.008V)

ixtu9hours.jpg 163k .jpg file


----------



## Doug2507

Nice chip! Also same VID as mine. I reckon maybe a potential 5 giggles on that one!


----------



## jak3z

Not a bad chip no, I was already accepting that I would have a crap one and had to run at 4.2 or something. But this was as great surprise.

I will try to lower the Cache Voltage this weekend and set it to adaptive as well









(I mostly use the CPU for gaming and 3D/2D/Programing so I won't push it more than 4.4 Ghz for now, it's a good spot $/Performance/Heat)


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Granted, but that doesn't detract from the usefulness of those code explanations....


Yes it does, that chart has been around since i was overclocking my i7 950. It's borderline worthless for Haswell and from my experience i'd say 95% his problem is VRIN.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jak3z*
> 
> Hi all, just got my hands onto a 4770K and a Maximus VI Hero, and I could not resist to do some OC of course.
> As per requested:
> Username: jak3z
> CPU Model: 4770K
> Core Multiplier: 44
> CPU VID: 1.136V
> Vcore: 1.145V (IXTU)
> Input Voltage: 1.9V
> Uncore Multiplier: 44
> Uncore Voltage: 1.250V
> Cooling Solution: Thermalright Archon
> Stability Test: IXTU 9 Hours+
> Batch Number: 315 MAL
> Ram Speed: 1600Mhz 9-9-9-24-1T 1.5V
> 
> (Stock VCore is 1.008V)
> 
> ixtu9hours.jpg 163k .jpg file


1.14vcore is pretty damn freezing, any reason you're using 1.9 vrin or 1.25 ring though? I don't think there's anything official here, but i kept ring voltage at or below vcore before. Going 1:1 isn't worth it - if you really care about performance, overvolting the RAM that you already have will give you more performance than going 34x to 44x uncore probably. It might be perfectly safe, and probably is, but is just weird - adding 100mhz on the core and leaving uncore at 34x or 40x would use less power, be cooler, and perform better. As for VRIN - i'd set llc and set it to ~1.75 at that kind of low vcore


----------



## jak3z

I work like 13 hours a day, so for the time being I'm using the "Start From" method. I setup a probably secure-high value and if it works and it's stable I try to decrease it, I will do so this weekend. As for RAM, I did some overclocking to it, but this kit is horrible for OCing, .1.65V I can do 1866Mhz at CL10, but I think that this just needs more voltage. I will try giving it 1.7v (should be safe).


----------



## ikjadoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug2507*
> 
> I'd be inclined to start by raising vrin, 1.9vrin seems a touch low for 1.37vcore going by previous experiences in this thread.


Thanks; that seems like the right path.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> That's what I'd do. The only time I've ever seen a 101 it was from VRIN being too low, and I could reproduce it by lowering VRIN purposely below what I needed for stability. Not that it can't be Vcore or Vring, but I think it is more likely VRIN.


Awesome possum. Thank you.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Yes it does, that chart has been around since i was overclocking my i7 950. It's borderline worthless for Haswell and from my experience i'd say 95% his problem is VRIN.


Thanks; it looks like we're reaching a consensus here about VRIN. If I don't post back in a while, you'll know that it was VRIN, lol.







Actually, it might take a few weeks to expose the problem again, so, uh, I will check back in a few weeks anyways, lol.


----------



## Doug2507

Cool, keep us posted man. Whatever it is it sounds like it just needs a small tweak to sort it out.


----------



## kinzx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikjadoon*
> 
> Argh, this is crazy. I've been stable for weeks. I even ran AIDA64 two nights ago for validation:
> 
> 45x with 40x uncore
> 1.370V Vcore with 1.200V VRING + 1.900V VRIN
> AIDA64 for 13 hours; average load temp was 64C and max was 84C (75% of the time, it was below 68C)
> 
> Today, I played BF4 for about 5 hours (like most days these past month, lol) and got a 101 BSOD (my first BSOD in weeks!). Wuuuuuuuuuuuuut. From looking at the thread, the general consensus is that VRIN causes 101? I bumped VRIN to 1.950V, so we'll see.
> 
> But maybe it's Vcore. Anybody gotten and solved a 101 BSOD?


This is why I think stress testing for too long is pointless now. I don't know but it seem these tests are less reliable now, or it is just me. Best test is and will be to use the computer.


----------



## klepp0906

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> 1.14vcore is pretty damn freezing, any reason you're using 1.9 vrin or 1.25 ring though? I don't think there's anything official here, but i kept ring voltage at or below vcore before. Going 1:1 isn't worth it - if you really care about performance, overvolting the RAM that you already have will give you more performance than going 34x to 44x uncore probably. It might be perfectly safe, and probably is, but is just weird - adding 100mhz on the core and leaving uncore at 34x or 40x would use less power, be cooler, and perform better. As for VRIN - i'd set llc and set it to ~1.75 at that kind of low vcore


while you are correct that 1.9 vrin is high for the voltage he is running, running vring higher than vcoro makes no difference.

I have run 1:1 my current 47/47 and since I see this spread all over so much, I figured perhaps if I drop the uncore I could run a higher oc or atleast lower my voltage.

end result: neither, its exactly the same. more misinfo. perhaps it makes a difference when heat is the limiting factor or something and u need a few extra degrees but other than that it creates no limit. this has been the case on both my chips.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikjadoon*
> 
> Argh, this is crazy. I've been stable for weeks. I even ran AIDA64 two nights ago for validation:
> 
> 45x with 40x uncore
> 1.370V Vcore with 1.200V VRING + 1.900V VRIN
> AIDA64 for 13 hours; average load temp was 64C and max was 84C (75% of the time, it was below 68C)
> 
> Today, I played BF4 for about 5 hours (like most days these past month, lol) and got a 101 BSOD (my first BSOD in weeks!). Wuuuuuuuuuuuuut. From looking at the thread, the general consensus is that VRIN causes 101? I bumped VRIN to 1.950V, so we'll see.
> 
> But maybe it's Vcore. Anybody gotten and solved a 101 BSOD?


Good to see more and more people coming in and saying BF4 is more demanding that your usual stress tests people advocate all the time. I think it's been said but I still confuse the terms people use, but I believe 101 is related to CPU Input Voltage.

I'm playing BF4 @ x45 1.32v as I got a 124 BSOD at 1.31v. Cache @ x39 1.17v (all set to Auto). Input Voltage on 1.82v (SVID ON = 1.82v for me).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> That's really weird. I use Balanced, customized for my liking with the sleep and display off times and such, but there's no impact on SSD performance for me. And I leave all the C-States at auto and force C6/C7 on. You should check out the advanced settings. There might be something there that can help you.


Yeap, I found it odd too. I was a firm believer that C states and Balanced mode didn't have this impact anymore on 4K QD1 reads but all benches tell me otherwise now. Something has changed and it really could just be my aging M4s. I 1st noticed it because people were getting vehicles before me in BF4 even though I've got RAID0!! lol. NOTE: RAID0 does not improve 4K QD1 reads nor read access time, everything else improves but as people know; the 2 things I listed are the most important.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Good to see more and more people coming in and saying BF4 is more demanding that your usual stress tests people advocate all the time. I think it's been said but I still confuse the terms people use, but I believe 101 is related to CPU Input Voltage.
> 
> I'm playing BF4 @ x45 1.32v as I got a 124 BSOD at 1.31v. Cache @ x39 1.17v (all set to Auto). Input Voltage on 1.82v (SVID ON = 1.82v for me).
> Yeap, I found it odd too. I was a firm believer that C states and Balanced mode didn't have this impact anymore on 4K QD1 reads but all benches tell me otherwise now. Something has changed and it really could just be my aging M4s. I 1st noticed it because people were getting vehicles before me in BF4 even though I've got RAID0!! lol. NOTE: RAID0 does not improve 4K QD1 reads nor read access time, everything else improves but as people know; the 2 things I listed are the most important.


why would SSD performance impact on network events? the only thing which should be impacting your ability to get in and out of vehicles (assuming you're playing multiplayer) is your network stack :/


----------



## error-id10t

You may have misunderstood. The map re-loading time, that's not purely network. People are playing and moving around before I even see the map - I used to be one of the first there, with all options to take.. Yes, I agree that network may have something to do with it but when I play on servers where my ping is <20ms then I discount that.


----------



## fleetfeather

ohhh right right nah i misunderstood; i thought you were talking about mid-game delay/latency issues







what you're saying makes perfect sense


----------



## bond32

Anyone mine with their 4770k? I have started mining quark, get about 1.0-1.2 Mhash/s


----------



## VeerK

I really like the x.264 stress test, it means that I can test stability for my cpu above 4.8. I'm currently running 4.8 ghz on 1.250 volts, does anyone think i should push for 5 ghz at 1.3v? I'm pretty sure I can, I'm just looking for a 24/7 overclock, and I wouldn't mind having it at 5ghz. I'm a bit of a nut, I overclocked my gtx 780 to 1250mhz, making me have a stock 780ti in my pc for $300 less


----------



## taem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeerK*
> 
> I really like the x.264 stress test, it means that I can test stability for my cpu above 4.8. I'm currently running 4.8 ghz on 1.250 volts, does anyone think i should push for 5 ghz at 1.3v? I'm pretty sure I can, I'm just looking for a 24/7 overclock, and I wouldn't mind having it at 5ghz. I'm a bit of a nut, I overclocked my gtx 780 to 1250mhz, making me have a stock 780ti in my pc for $300 less


4.8 on 1.25? Wow that's great. I stopped at 4.6 and didn't try for more because adaptive voltage will take it to just below 1.3 at max usage and I didn't want to break that threshold. I think that's the best haswell oc at sub 1.3v I've heard of.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeerK*
> 
> I really like the x.264 stress test, it means that I can test stability for my cpu above 4.8. I'm currently running 4.8 ghz on 1.250 volts, does anyone think i should push for 5 ghz at 1.3v? I'm pretty sure I can, I'm just looking for a 24/7 overclock, and I wouldn't mind having it at 5ghz. I'm a bit of a nut, I overclocked my gtx 780 to 1250mhz, making me have a stock 780ti in my pc for $300 less


With the exception of the extra 500+ CUDA cores....


----------



## VeerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> With the exception of the extra 500+ CUDA cores....


Only useful if I needed 'em


----------



## VeerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taem*
> 
> 4.8 on 1.25? Wow that's great. I stopped at 4.6 and didn't try for more because adaptive voltage will take it to just below 1.3 at max usage and I didn't want to break that threshold. I think that's the best haswell oc at sub 1.3v I've heard of.


I think 1.3V is a solid line to not cross, probably won't do it after doing a haphazard OC to 5.0 and BSOD. And the OC is more chip than me, I had an awful 3770k that barely made 4.5 at 1.3V. Looking at the batch number, other forums and OCers who are far better than me managed better with the same batch. I got lucky for CPU and GPU this go around, guess I was owed one from the previous nightmare haha.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeerK*
> 
> Only useful if I needed 'em


Touche'....Very true....I'm personally happy w/ my SLI 760's....


----------



## jak3z

Could lower the PIV and Cache Voltage this night. (Attached pic)

Also for people mentioning BF4, not sure if any of you is running Adaptive Voltage, I do, and with BF4 it looks like the game uses AVX / AVX2 instructions since my cpu keeps doing the classic +0.1v for FPU tests.

ixtu-lower-vring-vinput.jpg 400k .jpg file


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jak3z*
> 
> Could lower the PIV and Cache Voltage this night. (Attached pic)
> 
> Also for people mentioning BF4, not sure if any of you is running Adaptive Voltage, I do, and with BF4 it looks like the game uses AVX / AVX2 instructions since my cpu keeps doing the classic +0.1v for FPU tests.
> 
> ixtu-lower-vring-vinput.jpg 400k .jpg file


Based upon your wording, it seems to me you're saying BF4 uses AVX2 because it bumps your Vcore by +0.1v?


----------



## jak3z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Based upon your wording, it seems to me you're saying BF4 uses AVX2 because it bumps your Vcore by +0.1v?


At least that's what I think. Since when you make the CPU use the FPU and use AVX instructions by default on adaptive voltage intel bumps +0.1v.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jak3z*
> 
> At least that's what I think. Since when you make the CPU use the FPU and use AVX instructions by default on adaptive voltage intel bumps +0.1v.


That's very strange... I'd expect no more than say, 0.03 increase in Vcore from set levels. Can anybody else confirm? I know BF3 doesn't do this to me but I don't own BF4.


----------



## Shanenanigans

It can explain why BF4 is causing crashes while other stuff like x264 isn't.


----------



## jak3z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> That's very strange... I'd expect no more than say, 0.03 increase in Vcore from set levels. Can anybody else confirm? I know BF3 doesn't do this to me but I don't own BF4.


Well, if you run any app that uses AVX the voltage will increase, but if the app uses AVX2 it will increase even more. The average increase is up to a 0.1v using AVX2 instructions.

You can test this with avx2 linpacks (Linpack 11), but beware, it will run way too hot

Also OCCT can run AVX(1) linpacks


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jak3z*
> 
> Well, if you run any app that uses AVX the voltage will increase, but if the app uses AVX2 it will increase even more. The average increase is up to a 0.1v using AVX2 instructions.
> 
> You can test this with avx2 linpacks (Linpack 11), but beware, it will run way too hot
> 
> Also OCCT can run AVX(1) linpacks


I know about Linpack. Your suggestions are synthetics. That stuff has been tested and documented. But I have not witnessed a normal application that ups voltage by 0.1v or more under normal conditions.

But as I mentioned, screenshots from a few people can verify this.


----------



## magnifico1

Hi Dark ..listen me please i am nobbie on haswell

I have a gigabyte z87 OC and 4770k

I have try this setting :
vcore 1.350
Vrin 1.910
Vring 1.16
Uncore 35x
Cpu 44x

iBT ..it is a stable
Now i want your opinion , for you this setting are high voltage for 44x ?

How can setting for 45x ( not uncore of course )

Thanks for your answer


----------



## Proserpine

Yesterday I started to do some overclocking tests on my new system, Gigabyte Z87X UD3H, i5 4670K watercooled with EK Supreme HF block and two rads (240 and 360) powered by one Swiftech MCP35x... and with 3x2GB triple channel GSkill PI Series 1600MHz CL7 (PSC).

Went up to 42x100 @ 1.20v, with 43x100 @ 1.20v got a BSOD error 124 after few minutes stressing the cpu with AIDA64x, from what I've read (about BSOD 142) need more vcore... on these first tests I only change the multiplier and vcore, not yet touched the uncore ratio/voltage, for now is still in stock

On the ram's already got 2400MHz @ 1.80v 9-14-9-32 but with only two ram modules, not yet tested with my 3 PI modules , I think I can lower the timings without increasing the voltage.

The VID of my cpu is 1.133v (batch L315B338 Malaysia). I was reading in a forum that I can lower the vcore after tweaking the VRIN, System Agent, digital/analog IO voltage, etc etc... been looking at F7 BIOS and did not found these settings.

Since my old I7 920 I not do overclock and this new generation is completely different, so thank you for any kind of help or tips to discover the limits of my new system.


----------



## Ovrclck

Z87 is dual channel...You would need either 2 or 4 sticks of memory..


----------



## bond32

Been using my cpu @ 4.7 to mine lately, it's pretty darn fast at 1.1 Mhash/s. Runs hot though, averages about 93 C. Thinking about delidding...


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> It can explain why BF4 is causing crashes while other stuff like x264 isn't.


x264 uses avx2 for a notable performance gain. Can we write that in OP? I've seen this said like a dozen times by now~
Quote:


> I think 1.3V is a solid line to not cross


I don't believe so, with good temps i'd set my limit at 1.4v or so for an OC that i was going to use normally (and not fold on etc)

1.35v maybe if you wanna be safe (1.33v vid, 1.35 load vcore) but 1.3 is extremely conservative, we have quite a few people over 1.4 and Belial using 1.47.

If your chip is still scaling good, that is, you're paying 0.03 or 0.04v (even 0.05v) per 100mhz, and not 0.07v, then i wouldn't hesitate to go into the 1.3-1.33 range for bios vcore (0.02 is added on top of that) for 5ghz.


----------



## Gunderman456

My 4770k @ 4.6GHz would load into Windows but as soon as I ran Prime95 on Blend the computer rebooted. This was with uncore at 35 and RAM underclocked to 1333MHz with CPU volts ranging from 1.2v to 1.375v.

Problem here is that my chip is not dilided (will do that soon) and I hit the thermal limit before I do the volt wall. For instance, at 4.5GHz it was stable in Prime 95 for 15min but I had to exit Prime since the temps hit over 100C. Mind you my cooler is the Corsair H60 with the stock fan in a push configuration.

I plan to delid and run a full open water loop. Having some fun with it right now to see what I can achieve on a basic enthusiast overclocking system.

All that is not a concern though. What is a concern is that the overclock at 4.6GHz became instantly unstable when I ran the RAM at its rated 2400MHz. I see most people recommend that you initially don't run your RAM at 2400MHz when overclocking. However, once you reach a stable overclock, will the system run properly with RAM at 2400MHz or will I need to also play with the Analog I/O and Digital I/O Voltage Offsets and or perhaps give my RAM at 1.65v more volts?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> This was with uncore at 35


Quote:


> Prime 95


There's your problems

If you have uncore set at 35, it'll run at 40x - isn't that in the guide?

For RAM, ideally you'd check stability of the 2400mhz @ stock or a profile like 4ghz/3.4ghz, and then add it to your overclock profile once that is long-term stable. It should just drop in fine, but you might have to play with volts a little bit when everything else is fine


----------



## Gunderman456

Uncore which on my Asus is the Min/Max CPU Cache Ratio - right? I think the OP mentioned that if your CPU is 3.5GHz stock, then try running the Uncore at 35.

I used Memtest86+ on each Module of RAM and they Passed. They are also stable at everything else. Ok, basically once OC is stable, the RAM should fall in line with possibly some voltage tweaks with the Analog I/O and Digital I/O Voltage Offsets and or perhaps some more RAM volts.


----------



## lawson67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunderman456*
> 
> Uncore which on my Asus is the Min/Max CPU Cache Ratio - right? I think the OP mentioned that if your CPU is 3.5GHz stock, then try running the Uncore at 35.
> 
> I used Memtest86+ on each Module of RAM and they Passed. They are also stable at everything else. Ok, basically once OC is stable, the RAM should fall in line with possibly some voltage tweaks with the Analog I/O and Digital I/O Voltage Offsets and or perhaps some more RAM volts.


I think its only gigabyte boards that run the uncore up to x40 when set at x35.....If you run XTU it will show you what your Uncore is running at under a stress test.


----------



## Cyro999

CPU-Z shows it too

The uncore will turbo on many boards


----------



## error-id10t

Just on BF4 .. I don't see a 0.1v increase.


----------



## fleetfeather

it's new chip time!


----------



## jameyscott

Time to mess around with offset. Seeing stupid increases in voltage when using adaptive while gaming. Granted, I'm not seeing temp increases. I just don't like shooting up to 1.42 when it's supposed to be at 1.34ish.


----------



## BoredErica

What the deuce, how are you getting such large increase? I'm at 1.42v VID, I have one of the highest VIDs around and I only get to 1.448v Vcore under chess/x264 load.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> What the deuce, how are you getting such large increase? I'm at 1.42v VID, I have one of the highest VIDs around and I only get to 1.448v Vcore under chess/x264 load.


Might be my LLC. I might try lowering that and seeing if it still spikes up like that.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> What the deuce, how are you getting such large increase? I'm at 1.42v VID, I have one of the highest VIDs around and I only get to 1.448v Vcore under chess/x264 load.


I'm right there with you - 1.425 vcore, I just haven't had my results added to the chart cuz I don't run a bunch of stability testing....I prefer to be able to use my PC....


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Might be my LLC. I might try lowering that and seeing if it still spikes up like that.


LLC is on the VRIN, not on the Vcore. I've seen no indication of it being at all related to vcore spikes from adaptive voltage


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> LLC is on the VRIN, not on the Vcore. I've seen no indication of it being at all related to vcore spikes from adaptive voltage


I derped. =/ I've been trying to get over a massive migraine. Obviously I haven't fully recovered. XD Anything you can think of why it goes up that high?


----------



## Cyro999

Nothing aside from Asus implementation of adaptive voltage being worse than gigabyte's.

If Haswell is capable of very specifically setting a load vcore, yet dropping on idle (as gigabyte has shown possible) then i don't understand why the other mobo manufacturers did not follow that line of thought. It's an invaluable feature - i'm not going to set 1.4vcore if there's any chance in hell of chip overvolting by an unspecified amount because a mobo told it to behave a certain way


----------



## jameyscott

Hopefully offset will fix my woes, then.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Time to mess around with offset. Seeing stupid increases in voltage when using adaptive while gaming. Granted, I'm not seeing temp increases. I just don't like shooting up to 1.42 when it's supposed to be at 1.34ish.


I sort of find it hard to believe you're seeing this increase in volts, yet there's no temp changes.. if I had to gamble and take a guess, I'd call a problem with the monitoring tool and/or conflict with it and something else you're running at the same time. Said earlier, not seeing this on my ASUS.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> I sort of find it hard to believe you're seeing this increase in volts, yet there's no temp changes.. if I had to gamble and take a guess, I'd call a problem with the monitoring tool and/or conflict with it and something else you're running at the same time. Said earlier, not seeing this on my ASUS.


It doesn't stick to 1.42 all the time, it just jumps up there for ~5-7 seconds and then jumps back down to what I set in the bios. I should have stated that I didn't see increase in temps vs manual. There is an increase vs when on adaptive and the voltage jumps. And I'm monitoring with coretemp, and I montored with coretemp before (same version), so that rules out software being the issue.


----------



## Forceman

I need higher voltage to run BF4 than I do for any stress testing that isn't AVX2 (linpack/prime 28.1), so whatever BF4 is doing, it's hard on overclocks.


----------



## Gunderman456

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> CPU-Z shows it too
> 
> The uncore will turbo on many boards


Where in CPU-Z does it show Uncore in action?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> I need higher voltage to run BF4 than I do for any stress testing that isn't AVX2 (linpack/prime 28.1), so whatever BF4 is doing, it's hard on overclocks.


x264 is avx2
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunderman456*
> 
> Where in CPU-Z does it show Uncore in action?


Memory tab, NB frequency


----------



## Gunderman456

Looks like the uncore stays put in my case!

One nagging question, if my cpu has 4 cores, why does prime95 show 8 workers?


----------



## krisz9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunderman456*
> 
> Looks like the uncore stays put in my case!
> 
> One nagging question, if my cpu has 4 cores, why does prime95 show 8 workers?


im assuming because i7s have hyperthreading


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> x264 is avx2


And yet BF4 still needs more voltage. Dunno what that game is doing, but it sucks.

Edit: or maybe x264 uses a different implementation, because I still need more volts for Prime 28.1 and Linpack than I do for x264,even with the newest encoder. Although 28.1 is FMA isn't it, so that's not really comparable.


----------



## Cyro999

Does bf4 really need more voltage than right x264 encoder version though? I mean maybe a little bit - but you can make slight tweaks. I wouldn't take one program or game as final tell for any OC.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> It doesn't stick to 1.42 all the time, it just jumps up there for ~5-7 seconds and then jumps back down to what I set in the bios. I should have stated that I didn't see increase in temps vs manual. There is an increase vs when on adaptive and the voltage jumps. And I'm monitoring with coretemp, and I montored with coretemp before (same version), so that rules out software being the issue.


Weird, I just double checked to make sure I'm not talking out of you know what.. for me I've got Adaptive set to 1.32v. All through the game, it maxes out @ 1.328v. I don't know if it drops as I don't care but that's the max.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> I wouldn't take one program or game as final tell for any OC.


I think everyone would agree on this, but BF4 stable for me is stable in XTU bench and X264 etc. X264 stable isn't BF4 stable (0.02v difference in my case).


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> I think everyone would agree on this, but BF4 stable for me is stable in XTU bench and X264 etc. X264 stable isn't BF4 stable (0.02v difference in my case).


Same for me - I bumped it 0.05V to get stability in BF4, even though I was already 20 pass x264 stable (with the newest encoder).


----------



## Cyro999

I played bf4 for 6 hours on 1.27vcore (@4.6+ht) when it wasn't able to pass x264 with ht and one third that much time on x264 (v2358 i think?) was enough to fail twice, so my 4.6 profile is 1.28vcore now. I did use 1.265vcore (0.015 less) on older encoder versions, though - that's what i had going into bf4 beta


----------



## fleetfeather

Other than Aida64, XTU and x264, what else have people found to be useful for stability purposes?







Also, am I blind or doesn't HWM report your VRIN anywhere?


----------



## Cyro999

Hardwareinfo is way better, dunno why anyone uses hardwaremonitor
Quote:


> Other than Aida64, XTU and x264, what else have people found to be useful for stability purposes?


Very little, i used to x264 and then use the OC and make slight tweaks, now it seems not even neccesary (as x264 is catching stuff more easily)


----------



## fleetfeather

yeah i have HWI as well, It's alright but it doesn't really offer much in terms of voltages. I thought i'd grab OCCT as well; I'm not sure if I'll need all this gear but I've got plenty of time to kill before the 780Ti Classy releases


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> It's alright but it doesn't really offer much in terms of voltages


Are you looking at the right windows?


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Are you looking at the right windows?


Rofl yeah i was. It seems to provide everything other than VRIN. I found VRIN in AI Suite anyway so it's all good. Looks like HWI shows a much more realistic Vcore too, which is nice


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Rofl yeah i was. It seems to provide everything other than VRIN. I found VRIN in AI Suite anyway so it's all good. Looks like HWI shows a much more realistic Vcore too, which is nice


I think it depends on the sensors that your board shows - hwinfo is amazing on gigabyte


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> I think it depends on the sensors that your board shows - hwinfo is amazing on gigabyte


Yeah could do too


----------



## fleetfeather

Oh, protip for you all: VRIN too high can cause BSOD 124.

4.5 @ 1.25v, VRIN Auto (1.825v) - Stable 10 passes

4.5 @ 1.25v, VRIN Manual 1.88v - BSOD 124 on 2nd pass


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Rofl yeah i was. It seems to provide everything other than VRIN. I found VRIN in AI Suite anyway so it's all good. Looks like HWI shows a much more realistic Vcore too, which is nice


ASUS owner and talking about VRIN, some people







Just call it VCCIN and/or Input Voltage .. maybe double check, it's in HWInfo unless your mobo's sensor is lacking it for some weird reason.


----------



## Cyro999

That seems very odd. Are you sure you had enough vcore?

I've used 1.2vcore with 2.0 vrin before. Likewise; 1.78 threw a couple of 101's quite quickly when i tested it with 1.27vid


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> That seems very odd. Are you sure you had enough vcore?
> 
> I've used 1.2vcore with 2.0 vrin before. Likewise; 1.78 threw a couple of 101's quite quickly when i tested it with 1.27vid


I was thinking the same thing. I don't think I've yet to experience having too high of a vrin cause a BSOD. I'm pretty sure one of the methods Doug suggested to me was to throw the vrin as high as I felt comfortable with and work my vcore up from there to try to get a 5 giggles validation.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I was thinking the same thing. I don't think I've yet to experience having too high of a vrin cause a BSOD. I'm pretty sure one of the methods Doug suggested to me was to throw the vrin as high as I felt comfortable with and work my vcore up from there to try to get a 5 giggles validation.


I like to giggle too.

We can test this right now. I'll just revert to 4.2ghz and use the same 2.15v Vrin.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I like to giggle too.
> 
> We can test this right now. I'll just revert to 4.2ghz and use the same 2.15v Vrin.


But do you like to giggle 5 times and validate it? That is the true test of manliness. Which, apparently I am not manly enough because no matter the voltage (I feel safe with) I can't get a 5 giggles validation.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I was thinking the same thing. I don't think I've yet to experience having too high of a vrin cause a BSOD. I'm pretty sure one of the methods Doug suggested to me was to throw the vrin as high as I felt comfortable with and work my vcore up from there to try to get a 5 giggles validation.


I got my 5g verification earlier, the hardest part by far was making the "new" and downgraded version of CPU-Z read my sensors properly so that i could validate


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> ASUS owner and talking about VRIN, some people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just call it VCCIN and/or Input Voltage .. maybe double check, it's in HWInfo unless your mobo's sensor is lacking it for some weird reason.


Haha sorry







Yep I've got it now.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> That seems very odd. Are you sure you had enough vcore?
> 
> I've used 1.2vcore with 2.0 vrin before. Likewise; 1.78 threw a couple of 101's quite quickly when i tested it with 1.27vid


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I was thinking the same thing. I don't think I've yet to experience having too high of a vrin cause a BSOD. I'm pretty sure one of the methods Doug suggested to me was to throw the vrin as high as I felt comfortable with and work my vcore up from there to try to get a 5 giggles validation.


Yeah it's interesting hey, but I'm stable through 15 passes of x264 with that Vcore. The only thing I changed to cause the BSOD was a bump in VRIN. Ill keep tinkering around and see if I come up with anything replicable for you all


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> But do you like to giggle 5 times and validate it? That is the true test of manliness. Which, apparently I am not manly enough because no matter the voltage (I feel safe with) I can't get a 5 giggles validation.


As long as I giggle 4.6 times or more at a time, I'm happy.


----------



## ikjadoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug2507*
> 
> Cool, keep us posted man. Whatever it is it sounds like it just needs a small tweak to sort it out.


Will do.







I'm leaving the rig in four weeks for a while, so if anything happens, hopefully it happens within 4 weeks, lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kinzx*
> 
> This is why I think stress testing for too long is pointless now. I don't know but it seem these tests are less reliable now, or it is just me. Best test is and will be to use the computer.


Interesting point...technically, there is an off-off-off chance that it is BF4, as noted in this thread (no overclocking by user yet got the 101 and 124 BSOD). Like I said, my first BSOD, even after putting ~160 hours in BF4. Who knows? Maybe I'm just being hopeful, haha.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Good to see more and more people coming in and saying BF4 is more demanding that your usual stress tests people advocate all the time. I think it's been said but I still confuse the terms people use, but I believe 101 is related to CPU Input Voltage..


I wonder if it's not because BF4 is more stressful, but more sensitive. I mean, don't overclocks increases the # of "minor errors"? Like floating point precision or whatever? So, maybe BF4 is just very sensitive to those errors? Unsure...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I know about Linpack. Your suggestions are synthetics. That stuff has been tested and documented. But I have not witnessed a normal application that ups voltage by 0.1v or more under normal conditions.
> 
> But as I mentioned, screenshots from a few people can verify this.


Shucks, I don't have any screenshots (deleted the stupid CSV output file), but I ran HWINFO in the background while playing BF4. VCore max was at 1.370V (exactly what I entered in my BIOS) even after ~6 hours of multiplayer on BF4.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> VCore max was at 1.370V (exactly what I entered in my BIOS) even after ~6 hours of multiplayer on BF4.


Perhaps you are reading VID?

Vcore is not supposed to be what you set in the bios - it's supposed to be ~0.02v higher and only updates in specific steps


----------



## ikjadoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Perhaps you are reading VID?
> 
> Vcore is not supposed to be what you set in the bios - it's supposed to be ~0.02v higher and only updates in specific steps


Hmm...I know VID only as the stock voltage for your chip. Mine was something like 1.088V...

Really? It's always ~0.02V higher? Huh, I've never seen it above 1.370V, during gaming or stress testing. I'm reading using HWINFO64, latest version, portable zip....should I be using CPU-Z or something else?

Discrete steps: yes, I think it does that.


----------



## Proserpine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> I think it depends on the sensors that your board shows - hwinfo is amazing on gigabyte


hwinfo is not working on my Gigabyte Z87X UD3H, the program stop at Checking Intel Management Engine and after a few sec the Not Responding pop out, I have the latest BIOS and and already updated Intel Management Engine...


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikjadoon*
> 
> Hmm...I know VID only as the stock voltage for your chip. Mine was something like 1.088V...
> 
> Really? It's always ~0.02V higher? Huh, I've never seen it above 1.370V, during gaming or stress testing. I'm reading using HWINFO64, latest version, portable zip....should I be using CPU-Z or something else?
> 
> Discrete steps: yes, I think it does that.


Hwinfo displays CPU VID, and then lower down it displays Vcore
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Proserpine*
> 
> hwinfo is not working on my Gigabyte Z87X UD3H, the program stop at Checking Intel Management Engine and after a few sec the Not Responding pop out, I have the latest BIOS and and already updated Intel Management Engine...


Works for me (same board, f7 bios)


----------



## fleetfeather

Thoughts on OCCT?


----------



## PROLiTE

My i5 4670k 4.6ghz @ 1.265v


----------



## Wihglah

Username: Wih'Glah
CPU Model: 4770K
Core Multiplier: 46
CPU VID: 1.275
Vcore: 1.28
Input Voltage: Auto
Uncore Multiplier: 39
Uncore Voltage: Auto
Cooling Solution: Phasechange / Custom water loop
Stability Test: an hour of Prime 30 mins of AIDA
Batch Number: ??
Ram Speed: 1600mHz

Damn - this thing is a good 15 Celsius hotter than my Ivybridge was!
Had to disable hyperthreading to get this high. Might try 1.3v and x47 tomorrow


----------



## fleetfeather

I have further evidence that BSOD 124 is not exclusive to Vcore.

I ran OCCT with 4.5 @ 1.28 and ram at 2133 - 124'd 10 minutes in

I ran OCCt with 4.5 @ 1.28 and ram at 1600 - stable 2hr OCCT


----------



## OutlawII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> I have further evidence that BSOD 124 is not exclusive to Vcore.
> 
> I ran OCCT with 4.5 @ 1.28 and ram at 2133 - 124'd 10 minutes in
> 
> I ran OCCt with 4.5 @ 1.28 and ram at 1600 - stable 2hr OCCT


But to get stable at 2133 u needed more vcore thats why u got 124 bsod. Memory is controlled by the chip=mooooore vcore


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutlawII*
> 
> But to get stable at 2133 u needed more vcore thats why u got 124 bsod. Memory is controlled by the chip=mooooore vcore


Vcore itself shouldn't affect ram frequency stability; that would be associate with DRAM voltage (which was constant) and VRIN (which was set to Auto, allowing it to pull more voltage for the ram if needed)


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> I have further evidence that BSOD 124 is not exclusive to Vcore.
> 
> I ran OCCT with 4.5 @ 1.28 and ram at 2133 - 124'd 10 minutes in
> 
> I ran OCCt with 4.5 @ 1.28 and ram at 1600 - stable 2hr OCCT


Two flaws here:

If you run a stress test faster, you put more stress on the core. If your peak gflops is 180 for example with random 1600c11 RAM, and you're stable with 1.1vcore, you might need 1.11vcore when you get faster RAM, your CPU is idle less waiting on the RAM, and you score 200-210gflops.

Secondly: 2 hour "stable" occt isn't much of a stress test. If you mean the linpack test, it's not great, the other one i have not personally tested, but i wouldn't verify the stability of a chip on only 2 hours of a single stress test. You also have VRIN on auto and probably without LLC which just adds more uncontrolled variables - By any chance are you setting an offset on system agent voltage?


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Two flaws here:
> 
> If you run a stress test faster, you put more stress on the core. If your peak gflops is 180 for example with random 1600c11 RAM, and you're stable with 1.1vcore, you might need 1.11vcore when you get faster RAM, your CPU is idle less waiting on the RAM, and you score 200-210gflops.
> 
> Secondly: 2 hour "stable" occt isn't much of a stress test. If you mean the linpack test, it's not great, the other one i have not personally tested, but i wouldn't verify the stability of a chip on only 2 hours of a single stress test. You also have VRIN on auto and probably without LLC which just adds more uncontrolled variables - By any chance are you setting an offset on system agent voltage?


Wouldn't a drop in load state caused by delay from 1600mhz ram be identified by monitoring tools?

I'm stable in x264 20 passes as well as 2hr XTU and 2hr OCCT







it's only OCCT which throws a BSOD 124 due to increased RAM frequency, in fact x264 was stable over 20 passes back at 1.25v with 2133 lol.

I haven't set VRIN or SA offsets no. I'm simply monitoring them through software ATM. I know which values i 'will' end up setting eventually, but I'm interested to see how these values change as I up the Vcore (which they do move, and as such setting a certain VRIN might be too low given how memory OC is causing instability in some environments).

Sorry for any typos, I'm on mobile


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Wouldn't a drop in load state caused by delay from 1600mhz ram be identified by monitoring tools?


No, it'll always just read 100% load. If you increase GPU memory clocks for example, it'll read 100% load on the core before and after benches, but your FPS will increase


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> No, it'll always just read 100% load. If you increase GPU memory clocks for example, it'll read 100% load on the core before and after benches, but your FPS will increase


Yeah I should've thought a bit harder before I asked that haha. Are you able to comment on the rest of my reply? ATM, I'm not a huge supporter of x264; it was able to find a fair few instabilities as I established a baseline voltage, but its certainly not intensive enough to find all instabilities (i know it's not synthetic).

I've had to bump .03v to achieve some sense of stability on OCCT whereas I was fine in x264 without that extra voltage. I think that's fairly significant and can't be within margin of error


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> I've had to bump .03v to achieve some sense of stability on OCCT whereas I was fine in x264 without that extra voltage. I think that's fairly significant and can't be within margin of error


That seems far too much to me.

On both 4.5 and 4.7ghz, i got significant passes on linpack without avx 0.05v below what i need for even half an hour of x264, i'll check out OCCT now. What test/settings was that?

Dunno what else to say, other than i'd definately be manually controlling vrin+vrin llc


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> That seems far too much to me.
> 
> On both 4.5 and 4.7ghz, i got significant passes on linpack without avx 0.05v below what i need for even half an hour of x264, i'll check out OCCT now. What test/settings was that?
> 
> Dunno what else to say, other than i'd definately be manually controlling vrin+vrin llc


OCCT is like a mix of Prime95 and LinPack - depending on what tests you're running. It'll generate excessive levels of heat....


----------



## fleetfeather

OCCT test settings bellow:



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







I'll flick over to manual VRIN once my current XTU run is done, and see if that helps memory frequency stability in all environments
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> OCCT is like a mix of Prime95 and LinPack - depending on what tests you're running. It'll generate excessive levels of heat....


At least with the default settings, my max temp was 79C with 1.28VID (1.31Vcore)


----------



## Cyro999

Threw OCCT up w/ large data sets, it restarted me in like a minute on 4.7 profile. Temps were about the same as x264 there, it seemed

maybe too hard. I'll take another look at it later - but x264 v2538 is harder than anything else i've done on my system so if i don't get issues with x264 and very slight tweaking (if neccesary - it didn't prove to be yet with this encoder version and my own encodes) then i'll probably stick with it


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Threw OCCT up w/ large data sets, it restarted me in like a minute on 4.7 profile. Temps were about the same as x264 there, it seemed
> 
> maybe too hard. I'll take another look at it later - but x264 v2538 is harder than anything else i've done on my system so if i don't get issues with x264 and very slight tweaking (if neccesary - it didn't prove to be yet with this encoder version and my own encodes) then i'll probably stick with it


i had a similar experience; it took less than 5 minutes for my system to crash in OCCT (settings above) whilst I left the latest revision of x264 on for quite a few hours without issues. Yep, let us know what you come up with


----------



## Menphisto

Hey guys, the paranoid one is back







...
I dont know...4,5ghz @ 1,23v vor 4,4 @ 1,18 ....
My computer is running 15 hrs (4-6 hrs gaming)every day...and it should work fine for 2 years ...so which 24/7 settings ?


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menphisto*
> 
> Hey guys, the paranoid one is back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> I dont know...4,5ghz @ 1,23v vor 4,4 @ 1,18 ....
> My computer is running 15 hrs (4-6 hrs gaming)every day...and it should work fine for 2 years ...so which 24/7 settings ?


Either one will go 24/7 (as long as you're stable)....


----------



## Cyro999

Why would you drop from 1.23vcore? Your chip will last longer than a stock chip if you have decent cooling on it probably. I'd be more concerned with ring/VRIN, if there's reason to be concerned for them.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Why would you drop from 1.23vcore? Your chip will last longer than a stock chip if you have decent cooling on it probably. I'd be more concerned with ring/VRIN, if there's reason to be concerned for them.


Regarding your 4.7 profile which 124'd on OCCT, is that profile typically stable during everyday usage?


----------



## Cyro999

It didn't 124, it restarted - and it's still a very new profile - but from all indications, yes.

Edit: Checking, bluescreenview etc; it was a 124 - but it was just like a soft restart, didn't throw bluescreen, i've only seen that happen when very close to stable but missing a tiny bit of vcore


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Yeah I should've thought a bit harder before I asked that haha. Are you able to comment on the rest of my reply? ATM, I'm not a huge supporter of x264; it was able to find a fair few instabilities as I established a baseline voltage, but its certainly not intensive enough to find all instabilities (i know it's not synthetic).
> 
> I've had to bump .03v to achieve some sense of stability on OCCT whereas I was fine in x264 without that extra voltage. I think that's fairly significant and can't be within margin of error


Try Y-Cruncher, it would give your chip a run of its life.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> It didn't 124, it restarted - and it's still a very new profile - but from all indications, yes.
> 
> Edit: Checking, bluescreenview etc; it was a 124 - but it was just like a soft restart, didn't throw bluescreen, i've only seen that happen when very close to stable but missing a tiny bit of vcore


Ah yep, makes sense








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> Try Y-Cruncher, it would give your chip a run of its life.


Awwwwww yisssss. What's the heat output on it like?


----------



## Wihglah

Aha!

finally at the desktop at 4700mHz @ 1.3v.

It's late though. Stress testing tomorrow.


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Ah yep, makes sense
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awwwwww yisssss. What's the heat output on it like?


As it tests different parts of the processor for stability, I think after it tests the CPU cache (uncore), it also tests the AVX2.0 instruction set and during that, temps can jump 7-10C. So it can get it a bit toasty, but not consistently.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> As it tests different parts of the processor for stability, I think after it tests the CPU cache (uncore), it also tests the AVX2.0 instruction set and during that, temps can jump 7-10C. So it can get it a bit toasty, but not consistently.


Ill give it a crack tomorrow when my 30 passes of x264 are done. Thanks


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> 30 passes of x264 are done


seems a bit excessive, that's what, 5 hours?

If it doesn't work, it'll not work faster than that i think. Doing a ton of time on a hard stability test is good; i've yet to pass an hour of x264 and be unstable in any game or while encoding stuff though; if i was it's just a matter of slight tweaks - if x264 misses it, it'll probably miss it given 1 hour or 5


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> seems a bit excessive, that's what, 5 hours?
> 
> If it doesn't work, it'll not work faster than that i think. Doing a ton of time on a hard stability test is good; i've yet to pass an hour of x264 and be unstable in any game or while encoding stuff though; if i was it's just a matter of slight tweaks - if x264 misses it, it'll probably miss it given 1 hour or 5


I got a 124 error on the 17th pass of x264 on my old 4770k









Yeah, about 5hrs haha


----------



## Cyro999

To be honest at that point i'd just leave it and add +0.01vcore if any sign of instability showed


----------



## fleetfeather

Yeah that's fair enough. Honestly I have nothing to do until the Ti Classy arrives next week so I figured I may as well go crazy with stress tests


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Yeah that's fair enough. Honestly I have nothing to do until the Ti Classy arrives next week so I figured I may as well go crazy with stress tests


That card has some sex in it man!


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> That card has some sex in it man!


Haha, I seriously hope it's a beast!


----------



## bond32

Holy crap. So I just got the Gigabyte z87-OC board in, it's been itching at me to try it and swap it for my msi Mpower. Right away got 4.7 stable with a vcore of 1.305 and a vccin of 2.0... Whereas on the Mpower it took a vcore of 1.385?? Maybe I did something wrong. Not sure but so far, loving this board. Temps are fantastic too.


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Yeah that's fair enough. Honestly I have nothing to do until the Ti Classy arrives next week so I figured I may as well go crazy with stress tests


Tuesday is the day my friend! (hopefully)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> Tuesday is the day my friend! (hopefully)
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Can't come soon enough







although I think I might be a bit behind everyone else since I'm not in NA (not sure how much international stock there'll be)


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> Tuesday is the day my friend! (hopefully)
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Can't come soon enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> although I think I might be a bit behind everyone else since I'm not in NA (not sure how much international stock there'll be)
Click to expand...

Good luck!









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## fleetfeather

*Stability is srs bzns*

Username: fleetfeather
CPU Model: 4770k
Core Multiplier: 45
CPU VID: 1.30
Vcore: 1.33
Input Voltage: 1.85 (1.88)
Uncore Multiplier: 42
Uncore Voltage: 1.20 (1.23)
Cooling Solution: H100i push-pull
Stability Test: x264 30 loops, XTU 6hr, OCCT Large 4hr, Linpack 2hr, Aida64 Core 4hr, Aida64 Cache 2hr








Batch Number: L332 Malay (yes, Malay)
Ram Speed: 2133 9-11-11

Notes: SA +0.010, An. +0.010, Dig. +0.010, OCCT > x264









I'll update with pics when I run them all again sometime









---

This batch will boot to desktop with 4.7 @ 1.25 (OCCT crushed my stability), no 5 giggles @ 1.35


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> *Stability is srs bzns*
> 
> Username: fleetfeather
> CPU Model: 4770k
> Core Multiplier: 45
> CPU VID: 1.30
> Vcore: 1.33
> Input Voltage: 1.85 (1.88)
> Uncore Multiplier: 42
> Uncore Voltage: 1.20 (1.23)
> Cooling Solution: H100i push-pull
> Stability Test: x264 30 loops, XTU 6hr, OCCT Large 4hr, Linpack 2hr, Aida64 Core 4hr, Aida64 Cache 2hr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Batch Number: L332 Malay (yes, Malay)
> Ram Speed: 2133 9-11-11
> 
> Notes: SA +0.010, An. +0.010, Dig. +0.010, OCCT > x264
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll update with pics when I run them all again sometime
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---
> 
> This batch will boot to desktop with 4.7 @ 1.25 (OCCT crushed my stability), no 5 giggles @ 1.35


Now that's known as testing stability!


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> Now that's known as testing stability!


haha









now if only I could get this 'adaptive' stuff figured out for my mobo







it's just my luck that all the guides out there are either

- not for Asus mobos, or
- for ROG series mobos


----------



## Tennobanzai

Just wondering if voltages look right, specially my IA and LLC/Ring offset. FYI i'm just playing with it and put offset with a lot of negative


----------



## fleetfeather

get rid of that Uncore voltage. That's astronomically high









EDIT: IA Offset is way too high too


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> get rid of that Uncore voltage. That's astronomically high


I was thinking the same. Maybe it's just a glitch in hwmonitor? Right now it's set to auto


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> I was thinking the same. Maybe it's just a glitch in hwmonitor? Right now it's set to auto


Hmmm no idea, what mobo are you running with? I'm not sure if I'll be much help personally, but the more experienced users here might notice something


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Hmmm no idea, what mobo are you running with? I'm not sure if I'll be much help personally, but the more experienced users here might notice something


Thanks! Asus Z87 Impact


----------



## wsjackson5

Okay with limited testing (1 hour prime95) my new 4770k seems to be stable at 46, 1.315 vcore, 2.0 vin, 1.25 uncore, 40 cache ratio. all @85C under custom water.

Any recommendations? Thinking of doing more testing, then should I try to go for 47? try raising cache ratio? lowering vin and/or uncore?
any experienced insight would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> Username: Wih'Glah
> CPU Model: 4770K
> Core Multiplier: 46
> CPU VID: 1.275
> Vcore: 1.28
> Input Voltage: Auto
> Uncore Multiplier: 39
> Uncore Voltage: Auto
> Cooling Solution: Phasechange / Custom water loop
> Stability Test: an hour of Prime 30 mins of AIDA
> Batch Number: ??
> Ram Speed: 1600mHz
> 
> Damn - this thing is a good 15 Celsius hotter than my Ivybridge was!
> Had to disable hyperthreading to get this high. Might try 1.3v and x47 tomorrow


Charted, consider doing more tests.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> *Stability is srs bzns*
> 
> Username: fleetfeather
> CPU Model: 4770k
> Core Multiplier: 45
> CPU VID: 1.30
> Vcore: 1.33
> Input Voltage: 1.85 (1.88)
> Uncore Multiplier: 42
> Uncore Voltage: 1.20 (1.23)
> Cooling Solution: H100i push-pull
> Stability Test: x264 30 loops, XTU 6hr, OCCT Large 4hr, Linpack 2hr, Aida64 Core 4hr, Aida64 Cache 2hr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Batch Number: L332 Malay (yes, Malay)
> Ram Speed: 2133 9-11-11
> 
> Notes: SA +0.010, An. +0.010, Dig. +0.010, OCCT > x264
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll update with pics when I run them all again sometime
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---
> 
> This batch will boot to desktop with 4.7 @ 1.25 (OCCT crushed my stability), no 5 giggles @ 1.35


Charted.

If by Ring voltage you're looking at the ring offset, I don't think it's 2.0v+ or his CPU will implode.


----------



## ikjadoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Hwinfo displays CPU VID, and then lower down it displays Vcore


Yeah, I was definitely looking at Vcore. Hmph, now my interest is piqued. I'll re-run the test tomorrow and post results,


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Charted, consider doing more tests.
> Charted.


roger roger!

http://s295.photobucket.com/user/wihglah/media/4700_zps97928fff.jpg.html

This is warm for me.


----------



## pilotter

did my first overclock today,

highest temp on core3 73C

CPU core ratio 45
CPU cache ratio AUTO ( I believe this is ring bus? )
CPU core voltage 1.25

Ram DDR3 -2133 9-11-10-27-2N-1.5v

Should I bring her back to adaptive?

tested for 2 hrs Aida 64, and with Rog Realbench.

I think there is more juice in this prrocessor, but at 46 I can start etc but it will not go longer than 45 min Aida64


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> roger roger!
> 
> 
> 
> This is warm for me.


Picture too small!


----------



## Wihglah

Better pictures on the way - unfortunately I had BSOD after about 90mins.

Core voltage now at 1.325

Try again


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> Better pictures on the way - unfortunately I had BSOD after about 90mins.
> 
> Core voltage now at 1.325
> 
> Try again


You shouldn't be increasing it that much at one time.


----------



## Gunderman456

What would be the command line in x264 bench to run 20 passes and a pass of 20 passes (as recommended by OP)?


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> You shouldn't be increasing it that much at one time.


My temp were under control, if it passes, I'll reduce it.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunderman456*
> 
> What would be the command line in x264 bench to run 20 passes and a pass of 20 passes (as recommended by OP)?


Just do it normally and type 20 and enter when it asks how many passes.


----------



## Gunderman456

It does not ask me. It asks me to enter file name, if I want to run in 64bit and after I chose 2 for 64bit it starts 4 runs with 2 passes for a total of 8 passes.

This may be because I'm using the latest x264 v.5.0.1 (updated yesterday) which changed something?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Just do it normally and type 20 and enter when it asks how many passes.


The bench doesn't ask how many passes, you need the script for that.
Quote:


> Notes: SA +0.010, An. +0.010, Dig. +0.010


Don't do this - +0.01 is far too little to see a notable benefit (placebo levels) and while you can do +0.05 or +0.1 for example, you need to be careful.

From what i understand, some boards start off with a very low system agent, as you increase RAM multiplier etc they increase the voltage. They can add hidden offsets - and if you have a hidden offset of +0.2 and then you manually set +0.01, you're undervolting SA by 0.19v, which is enough to cause stability to be impossible


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunderman456*
> 
> It does not ask me. It asks me to enter file name, if I want to run in 64bit and after I chose 2 for 64bit it starts 4 runs with 2 passes for a total of 8 passes.
> 
> This may be because I'm using the latest x264 v.5.0.1 (updated yesterday) which changed something?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> The bench doesn't ask how many passes, you need the script for that.
> Don't do this - +0.01 is far too little to see a notable benefit (placebo levels) and while you can do +0.05 or +0.1 for example, you need to be careful.
> 
> From what i understand, some boards start off with a very low system agent, as you increase RAM multiplier etc they increase the voltage. They can add hidden offsets - and if you have a hidden offset of +0.2 and then you manually set +0.01, you're undervolting SA by 0.19v, which is enough to cause stability to be impossible


The loop script is in the original thread though. Tested work fine with the x264 version specified in the thread.


----------



## blaze2210

Ok, I guess it's finally time to get my results added....









Username: blaze2210
CPU Model: 4670K
Core Multiplier: 46
CPU VID: 1.425
Vcore: 1.43
Input Voltage: 1.930
Uncore Multiplier: 40
Uncore Voltage: 1.233
Cooling Solution: Corsair H100i w/ GC Extreme compound
Stability Test: half hour of XTU, 10 passes of LinX, 4+ hours of Assassin's Creed 4, 6+ hours of Batman Origins, 4+ hours of Crysis 3
Batch Number: (I'll get it when I get home
Ram Speed: 2400mhz


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> The bench doesn't ask how many passes, you need the script for that.
> Don't do this - +0.01 is far too little to see a notable benefit (placebo levels) and while you can do +0.05 or +0.1 for example, you need to be careful.
> 
> From what i understand, some boards start off with a very low system agent, as you increase RAM multiplier etc they increase the voltage. They can add hidden offsets - and if you have a hidden offset of +0.2 and then you manually set +0.01, you're undervolting SA by 0.19v, which is enough to cause stability to be impossible


The values that are listed above are the values I proposed/nominated in the UEFI; they actual values are substantially higher than that once I tax the system:

with SA +0.010 offset, I saw SA increase by 0.017 (my stock SA was 0.86Xv)
with I/O +0.010 offset, I saw I/O increase by 0.015

(as reported by HWI)


----------



## Wihglah

x47 is stable on my system at 1.325 core volts. Temps levelled out at 65.

I'm not going to keep it at that 24/7 though. I killed my Ivybridge, so i'm probably going to keep the core voltage at 1.2 adaptive.


----------



## Gunderman456

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> The loop script is in the original thread though. Tested work fine with the x264 version specified in the thread.


The loop script download on that link does not work anymore. Says page not found when you press to download loop script.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunderman456*
> 
> The loop script download on that link does not work anymore. Says page not found when you press to download loop script.


 bench_script_loop_user.jpg 9k .jpg file


Here you go. Change the extension from .jpg to .bat and put the file in the same directory as the regular x264 test

---

Crap, people, what are AI Voltages supposed to sit at again? @Cyro999, I'll upload a couple of screenshots shortly which show you the differences in reported voltages between stock clocks and overclocked clocks. The sensor readings are fairly different to my nominated values



Spoiler: Stock voltages before any I/O or SA offsets are applied









Spoiler: Actual applied voltages as measured at the sensors







You can see that my stock SA Voltage is 0.856. If I nominate a 0.010v offset to this in my BIOS, it results in a 0.016v increase (for a total SA Voltage of 0.872)


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> x47 is stable on my system at 1.325 core volts. Temps levelled out at 65.
> 
> I'm not going to keep it at that 24/7 though. I killed my Ivybridge, so i'm probably going to keep the core voltage at 1.2 adaptive.


1.325vcore isn't really aggressive or at all dangerous in any kind of short term (maybe degraded a few hundred mhz in 4 years - we don't know) but i wouldn't use adaptive unless you want to monitor it for some days and with everything new that you to do make sure it's not rising higher than you set
Quote:


> Crap, people, what are AI Voltages supposed to sit at again? @Cyro999, I'll upload a couple of screenshots shortly which show you the differences in reported voltages between stock clocks and overclocked clocks. They sensor readings are fairly different to my nominated values


This is why i want a DMM - i'm completely blind here on gigabyte, there's no indication whatsoever of what the voltages are, you can only offset, with the added clause that maybe by adding +0.1 you are undervolting because of how the automatic rises work (which sucks)


----------



## Unknownm

changed things around, since I know 4Ghz is my limit for now until the Liquid pro gets here I decided to mess with ram. On my Ivybridge setup, I could only 1800Mhz, with this I can get 1866mhz! not bad


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> changed things around, since I know 4Ghz is my limit for now until the Liquid pro gets here I decided to mess with ram. On my Ivybridge setup, I could only 1800Mhz, with this I can get 1866mhz! not bad


soz, i don't know much about your prior posts, so if the reason has been covered previously let me know:

is there a reason why you're not pushing above 1.20v with a Swiftech H220?


----------



## jrcbandit

Please update me, I went for 4.5 ghz overclock over 4.4:

Username: jrcbandit
CPU Model: 4770K
Core Multiplier: 45x
CPU VID: 1.36 V
Input Voltage: 2.00 V
Uncore Multiplier: 36x
Uncore Voltage: 1.18 V
Cooling Solution: custom loop
Stability Test: Realbench for 2 hours, X264 for 15 passes
Batch Number: same as what I listed
Ram Speed: 2133, 1.57V, 9 11 10 28
Other: +0.135 SA, CPU Analog/Digital IO



I ended up increasing the voltage from 1.355 to 1.36 to get x264 to work for 15 passes.

As you can see, I got a very poor overclocker considering I need 1.36 V compared to people running 45x multiplier at 1.2 V.... I do have the Intel overclocking warranty in case this voltage is not good in the long term.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> changed things around, since I know 4Ghz is my limit for now until the Liquid pro gets here I decided to mess with ram. On my Ivybridge setup, I could only 1800Mhz, with this I can get 1866mhz! not bad


You need 1.2vcore for 4.0? I'm at like 1.05


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> soz, i don't know much about your prior posts, so if the reason has been covered previously let me know:
> 
> is there a reason why you're not pushing above 1.20v with a Swiftech H220?


while other ocn users don't agree with LinX / IBT being a useful stress test. I still take it in as max temps and hitting about 89c/90c with with both apps. While my Ivy Bridge CPU delidded hit 80c w/ 1.5v on the same watercooling.

Once liquidPro gets here from ForzenCPU. Pop off the IHS apply the liquid and up this overclock.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> You need 1.2vcore for 4.0? I'm at like 1.05


Yeah... even if all settings are at stock, voltage at auto or normal (aka stock voltages) 40x core needs about 1.18v to even boot, I just 1.2v to be bit more stable.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> while other ocn users don't agree with LinX / IBT being a useful stress test. I still take it in as max temps and hitting about 89c/90c with with both apps.


Ok - throw up the benches, above 200gflops? I got 208 at 4ghz, though i didn't try to bench much, that was just one run w/ 6144mb RAM - though still, you need 1.2vcore? 1.05 gave me some hitches with p28.1/200gflops, but ~1.07-1.1 worked fine for hours of both
Quote:


> Yeah... even if all settings are at stock, voltage at auto or normal (aka stock voltages) 40x core needs about 1.18v to even boot


Ouch, if that's true it's the worst or one of the worst chips that i've heard of. I booted 4.0 and browsed for a while on 1.0v no problem and my chip is ~average


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> while other ocn users don't agree with LinX / IBT being a useful stress test. I still take it in as max temps and hitting about 89c/90c with with both apps. While my Ivy Bridge CPU delidded hit 80c w/ 1.5v on the same watercooling.
> 
> Once liquidPro gets here from ForzenCPU. Pop off the IHS apply the liquid and up this overclock.
> Yeah... even if all settings are at stock, voltage at auto or normal (aka stock voltages) 40x core needs about 1.18v to even boot, I just 1.2v to be bit more stable.


Try OCCT Large instead of LinX / IBT, let me know what temps you get?

My old 4770k (graphed in the OP) required a very, very similar voltage to boot. what batch# have you got?


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Ok - throw up the benches, above 200gflops? I got 208 at 4ghz, though i didn't try to bench much, that was just one run w/ 6144mb RAM - though still, you need 1.2vcore? 1.05 gave me some hitches with p28.1/200gflops, but ~1.07-1.1 worked fine for hours of both
> Ouch, if that's true it's the worst or one of the worst chips that i've heard of. I booted 4.0 and browsed for a while on 1.0v no problem and my chip is ~average


above 200gflops



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Try OCCT Large instead of LinX / IBT, let me know what temps you get?
> 
> My old 4770k (graphed in the OP) required a very, very similar voltage to boot. what batch# have you got?


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> changed things around, since I know 4Ghz is my limit for now until the Liquid pro gets here I decided to mess with ram. On my Ivybridge setup, I could only 1800Mhz, with this I can get 1866mhz! not bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need 1.2vcore for 4.0? I'm at like 1.05
Click to expand...

Then count your blessings. I'm @ 1.3V for 4.3.









Although I did remove all the fan filters and front fan cover and that lowered temps 10~15C.


----------



## fleetfeather

My Manual VID is 1.3v (1.33 Vcore). Does that mean my Adaptive turbo voltage should be 1.3v?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> My Manual VID is 1.3v (1.33 Vcore). Does that mean my Adaptive turbo voltage should be 1.3v?


To be fully stable, yes. It should ramp up to the voltage you have set in manual. However, you might see voltages a little higher on occasion. Or, in my case quite a bit higher.


----------



## creos7

guys, sorry, i'm sure it's been mentioned before but what can you use to open a .dmp file.
i wanted to figure out what was the error msg of a BSOD, thanks


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> To be fully stable, yes. It should ramp up to the voltage you have set in manual. However, you might see voltages a little higher on occasion. Or, in my case quite a bit higher.


righto cheers. in avx2 environments, yeah? how big is the voltage bump you're seeing?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> righto cheers. in avx2 environments, yeah? how big is the voltage bump you're seeing?


I see it go from 1.34 to 1.42 while gaming. I think my issue may not be related to just setting it to adaptive, though. I've yet to work it out, and it is only for a few seconds.


----------



## NightHawk06

Hey guys I just overclocked my cpu to 4.8ghz started at 1.380v it booted up then crashed so now i'm complete stable at 1.42v under water cooling kit I just got yesterday
xspc raystorm ex240 kit and the only highest Temps I got for testing 6hrs was 78c 76c 77c 68c

is this safe for 24/7 use? was playing bf4 early for 4hrs no crash


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I see it go from 1.34 to 1.42 while gaming. I think my issue may not be related to just setting it to adaptive, though. I've yet to work it out, and it is only for a few seconds.


wow, i'll be keeping an eye on my voltages then for sure. Your turbo voltage is set to...? The reason for the added voltage might be due to a lack of LLC?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> wow, i'll be keeping an eye on my voltages then for sure. Your turbo voltage is set to...? The reason for the added voltage might be due to a lack of LLC?


LLC is at the highest setting and I didn't touch the turbo adaptive, don't even know if I have one. Haven't really delved too much into the board.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> LLC is at the highest setting and I didn't touch the turbo adaptive, don't even know if I have one. Haven't really delved too much into the board.


Turbo voltage is what @error-id10t has told me to change for utilising adaptive voltage rather than manual/fixed voltage. He also has a Asus mobo. In an hour or so I'll try mucking around with a few LLC options while im in manual/fixed mode and see what difference they make to my current stable profile


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Turbo voltage is what @error-id10t has told me to change for utilising adaptive voltage rather than manual/fixed voltage. He also has a Asus mobo. In an hour or so I'll try mucking around with a few LLC options while im in manual/fixed mode and see what difference they make to my current stable profile


When I get home imma mess with me bios settings, too. I've just been kinda lazy about it because, well it works. Haha


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Turbo voltage is what @error-id10t has told me to change for utilising adaptive voltage rather than manual/fixed voltage. He also has a Asus mobo. In an hour or so I'll try mucking around with a few LLC options while im in manual/fixed mode and see what difference they make to my current stable profile


So when I set it to 1.32v, it maxes out at 1.328v even in BF4. Of course it'll ramp up in Prime or XTU Bench etc but all that's been discussed already. LLC doesn't change this, AUTO = LLC8 on my board, I have it set to LLC7 as that gives me the same VCCIN as per BIOS under idle/load.


----------



## fleetfeather

Awesome info mate







I'll try to find what the "Auto" LLC setting on my Gryphon equates to (probably the same as your mobo) and then start playing with those turbo voltages. Will the voltage bump up higher than the nominated turbo value if I start looping x264? I just need an environment to check that my voltages are acting as expected when the CPU is being stressed


----------



## NightHawk06

Anyone help me out?? Is 1.42v safe? I oc my cpu today to 4.8ghz and its stable 7hrs stress testing! temps never went over 80c


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NightHawk06*
> 
> Anyone help me out?? Is 1.42v safe? I oc my cpu today to 4.8ghz and its stable 7hrs stress testing! temps never went over 80c


So far, I've been at 1.425 for about a month with no odd behavior, or reduction in clock speed....


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NightHawk06*
> 
> Anyone help me out?? Is 1.42v safe? I oc my cpu today to 4.8ghz and its stable 7hrs stress testing! temps never went over 80c


"Safe" is hard to say; it's not unheard of to see people pushing those sorts of voltages (the OP is pushing a similar voltage), and obviously his chip is still alive because he hasn't said otherwise. How long a chip lasts with 1.42v running through it is anyone's guess


----------



## NightHawk06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> So far, I've been at 1.425 for about a month with no odd behavior, or reduction in clock speed....


oh ya what cpu you running haswell?? I might just leave it here at 1.4v stable at 4.8 gonna delid soon when I get
my naked ivy kit


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NightHawk06*
> 
> oh ya what cpu you running haswell?? I might just leave it here at 1.4v stable at 4.8 gonna delid soon when I get
> my naked ivy kit


I'm running a 4670k @ 4.6ghz....I'm about to de-lid mine also, once the CLP comes in....


----------



## Doug2507

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> Just wondering if voltages look right, specially my IA and LLC/Ring offset. FYI i'm just playing with it and put offset with a lot of negative


1st time i've seen them reported as an offset so can't really comment. I'll ask someone that knows though.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wsjackson5*
> 
> Okay with limited testing (1 hour prime95) my new 4770k seems to be stable at 46, 1.315 vcore, 2.0 vin, 1.25 uncore, 40 cache ratio. all @85C under custom water.
> 
> Any recommendations? Thinking of doing more testing, then should I try to go for 47? try raising cache ratio? lowering vin and/or uncore?
> any experienced insight would be greatly appreciated.


Yup, should be able to squeeze 4.7 out of that chip under 1.4vcore or not far off it. 1.25vring is quite high for x40 uncore. I'd expect you'd be able to do that multi nearer 1.2vring. 85C seems quite high for a custom water loop. I struggle to get much over 70deg running IBT max with higher voltages than yours. Any idea what ambient water temps are?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pilotter*
> 
> did my first overclock today,
> 
> highest temp on core3 73C
> 
> CPU core ratio 45
> CPU cache ratio AUTO ( I believe this is ring bus? )
> CPU core voltage 1.25
> 
> Ram DDR3 -2133 9-11-10-27-2N-1.5v
> 
> Should I bring her back to adaptive?
> 
> tested for 2 hrs Aida 64, and with Rog Realbench.
> 
> I think there is more juice in this prrocessor, but at 46 I can start etc but it will not go longer than 45 min Aida64


Plenty of headroom to move up a multi. Read through the guide and the thread. Drop uncore/ram etc whilst oc'ing core and you'll reap the benefits. Seems to be one of the basics with has well that some folks don't pick up on. One stage at a time dude! And if you've not already, vrin (vccin) & vcore for core oc.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Ok, I guess it's finally time to get my results added....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Username: blaze2210
> CPU Model: 4670K
> Core Multiplier: 46
> CPU VID: 1.425
> Vcore: 1.43
> Input Voltage: 1.930
> Uncore Multiplier: 40
> Uncore Voltage: 1.233
> Cooling Solution: Corsair H100i w/ GC Extreme compound
> Stability Test: half hour of XTU, 10 passes of LinX, 4+ hours of Assassin's Creed 4, 6+ hours of Batman Origins, 4+ hours of Crysis 3
> Batch Number: (I'll get it when I get home
> Ram Speed: 2400mhz


About time!


----------



## Cyro999

Cyclops said that he saw light degradation after a few months @1.4vcore (not sure if 1.40 bios or load, could have been 1.42) but even that seems to be a bit low - there's not so many reports of degradation.

I'm at 1.36 load vcore with average temp hottest core in lower half of the 70's - think i'm safe there.

Doug - you never logged on skype


----------



## Doug2507

Crap. Did wonder why i hadn't heard! To busy benching anyway, restart every 5 mins and when it's running good i'm away sorting my life out! Away Monday but back early a week Friday. If the festive period doesn't take over (meaning the other half) i'll be online!


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug2507*
> 
> About time!


Right? I've certainly been frequenting this thread long enough....







I'm working on getting 4.8 stable, but it's apparently going to require some more intricate tweaking of settings, but I think I'm close....


----------



## Doug2507

Lol, intricate=lot's of time head scratching.


----------



## creos7

This is the info I found if anyone cares








http://www.sevenforums.com/crash-lockup-debug-how/26584-configuring-debugging-tools.html


----------



## NightHawk06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> I'm running a 4670k @ 4.6ghz....I'm about to de-lid mine also, once the CLP comes in....


sweet how you gonna do it lol razor? I plan on doing it wit hammer and wood on side hopefully that easier then razor lol
I plan on doing a naked ivy mount and temps would be insane lol maybe get past 5ghz for sure


----------



## jameyscott

Once my wife and I move, and we get settled in, I plan on delidding. Money is going to be a bit tight until we move. I have a whole office to fill up with furniture and such.


----------



## fleetfeather

Had a tinker with LLC on my Asus Gryphon. The Auto setting on my particular board results in voltages a bit higher than you set:

---
Voltage | Voltage Nominated --> Voltage sensed in HWI
---
SA | +0.010 --> +0.018
VRIN | 1.83 --> 1.88 (LOL)
---

I changed to manual LLC and selected Level 7. Voltages are much more predictable now (the sensors are picking up voltage much closer to my nominated values).


----------



## fleetfeather

Suddenly, I've just realised how pointless Adaptive vcore voltage is for those with Asus mobo's.

When in fixed/manual mode, Asus mobo's vary the vcore voltage based on load anyway. This is different to Gigabyte and MSI mobo's apparently.

In this instance, why should I subject myself to the concern of avx2 instructions bumping my vcore up to 1.4v+ in adaptive mode, when I know for a fact that my voltage will never hit that level in fixed/manual? I'll change my Vring to adaptive since it remains constant in manual/fixed mode, but other than that, I really see no point lol (unless someone can convince me otherwise)


----------



## error-id10t

Yeah, just to confirm this is what I see:

Manual mode + C3 enabled = Adaptive with no C states = ~0.7v at idle. Manual mode + C6/C7 enabled = Adaptive mode + C6/C7 enabled = very low volts (no difference from what I see). Manual mode with no C states = volts don't go down.

So now it's just a question.. do I want to use C3 or not lol. I know I don't have issues with this Adaptive stuff raising volts as nothing I do does that, while C3 does introduce slight latency.

It's similar with the power plan in Windows. You can use Performance no problems if you just change the min. processor down to 5%, it will throttle down. There is an improvement (in benches) when I do that compared to simply using Balanced.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> When in fixed/manual mode, Asus mobo's vary the vcore voltage based on load anyway. This is different to Gigabyte and MSI mobo's apparently.


I'm really glad that i chose gigabyte before this was really understood, but their boards allow you to precisely set a load vcore and also drops on idle. I couldn't ask for much more.

..aside from the ability to see SA/DIO/AIO or have uncore be set >40x and still drop on idle


----------



## fleetfeather

I'm running with fixed Vcore and adaptive Vring. All C states and EIST to auto. Balanced user profile in Windows (5% min processor).

My Vcore drops down to 0.016v at idle, my Vring will drop to 0.016v too if I set min frequency to a low enough value (currently I just have min freq = max freq).

Can't complain really. What sort of effect does having C states enabled produce in terms of performance?

That's interesting Cyro, is the lack of voltage readouts due to a specific sensor implementation?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Ok, I guess it's finally time to get my results added....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Username: blaze2210
> CPU Model: 4670K
> Core Multiplier: 46
> CPU VID: 1.425
> Vcore: 1.43
> Input Voltage: 1.930
> Uncore Multiplier: 40
> Uncore Voltage: 1.233
> Cooling Solution: Corsair H100i w/ GC Extreme compound
> Stability Test: half hour of XTU, 10 passes of LinX, 4+ hours of Assassin's Creed 4, 6+ hours of Batman Origins, 4+ hours of Crysis 3
> Batch Number: (I'll get it when I get home
> Ram Speed: 2400mhz


Wow, somebody with a higher VID than me for x46!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jrcbandit*
> 
> Please update me, I went for 4.5 ghz overclock over 4.4:
> 
> Username: jrcbandit
> CPU Model: 4770K
> Core Multiplier: 45x
> CPU VID: 1.36 V
> Input Voltage: 2.00 V
> Uncore Multiplier: 36x
> Uncore Voltage: 1.18 V
> Cooling Solution: custom loop
> Stability Test: Realbench for 2 hours, X264 for 15 passes
> Batch Number: same as what I listed
> Ram Speed: 2133, 1.57V, 9 11 10 28
> Other: +0.135 SA, CPU Analog/Digital IO
> 
> 
> 
> I ended up increasing the voltage from 1.355 to 1.36 to get x264 to work for 15 passes.
> 
> As you can see, I got a very poor overclocker considering I need 1.36 V compared to people running 45x multiplier at 1.2 V.... I do have the Intel overclocking warranty in case this voltage is not good in the long term.


kk.

JRC, next time make sure HWinfo displays Vcore not VID please.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Then count your blessings. I'm @ 1.3V for 4.3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although I did remove all the fan filters and front fan cover and that lowered temps 10~15C.


Wow. That blows.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NightHawk06*
> 
> Hey guys I just overclocked my cpu to 4.8ghz started at 1.380v it booted up then crashed so now i'm complete stable at 1.42v under water cooling kit I just got yesterday
> xspc raystorm ex240 kit and the only highest Temps I got for testing 6hrs was 78c 76c 77c 68c
> 
> is this safe for 24/7 use? was playing bf4 early for 4hrs no crash


My opinion is in the OP.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Yeah, just to confirm this is what I see:
> 
> Manual mode + C3 enabled = Adaptive with no C states = ~0.7v at idle. Manual mode + C6/C7 enabled = Adaptive mode + C6/C7 enabled = very low volts (no difference from what I see). Manual mode with no C states = volts don't go down.
> 
> So now it's just a question.. do I want to use C3 or not lol. I know I don't have issues with this Adaptive stuff raising volts as nothing I do does that, while C3 does introduce slight latency.
> 
> It's similar with the power plan in Windows. You can use Performance no problems if you just change the min. processor down to 5%, it will throttle down. There is an improvement (in benches) when I do that compared to simply using Balanced.


Oh dear, I'm not even sure about difference between Cstates/Adaptive... So I turned em' all on.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> I'm running with fixed Vcore and adaptive Vring. All C states and EIST to auto. Balanced user profile in Windows (5% min processor).
> 
> My Vcore drops down to 0.016v at idle, my Vring will drop to 0.016v too if I set min frequency to a low enough value (currently I just have min freq = max freq).
> 
> Can't complain really. What sort of effect does having C states enabled produce in terms of performance?
> 
> That's interesting Cyro, is the lack of voltage readouts due to a specific sensor implementation?


Yea; I can only see the offset that i have set - 0, or positive/negative. No idea what the voltages actually are, or how/if/when the board/cpu is changing them - need multimeter for that


----------



## JackNaylorPE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> wow, I'll be keeping an eye on my voltages then for sure. Your turbo voltage is set to...? The reason for the added voltage might be due to a lack of LLC?


I wondering about one thing with voltages..... with VID set in BIOS to 1.38 .... largest VCore I have seen is 1.408 under heavy stress testing .... 1.42 for half a second

However, VID max recorded by HW monitor has climbed as high as 1.47 ..... tho watching closely it's for less than the half second seen above..... never see either number recorded outside of stress testing.

I understand the adaptive setting will let Vcore rise but what's with the VID rise ?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> I wondering about one thing with voltages..... with VID set in BIOS to 1.38 .... largest VCore I have seen is 1.408 under heavy stress testing .... 1.42 for half a second


To the best of my knowledge, the integrated voltage regulator on Haswell will target a value 0.02 above bios vcore setting (which reads as VID for me when manual set) as your load vcore. Seems consistent across low and high vcore, and shows on multimeter.

The vcore software sensor is not accurate in an extreme sens, it's just an approximation. That's part of the reason that it only makes quite large steps - 1.264 to 1.272 for example - it won't show anything between because it's pointless when the sensor isn't that accurate.


----------



## BoredErica

Guide has been updated to reflect new entries to overclocking chart, media/average OC updated. We are one entry away from 100 entries!!! Download link to loop script re-uploaded.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Guide has been updated to reflect new entries to overclocking chart, media/average OC updated. We are one entry away from 100 entries!!! Download link to loop script re-uploaded.


Awesome








Quote:


> For a peace of mind I recommend running x264 looped all night as you sleep once, and if it passes, it's table.


What if i don't want my CPU to turn into a table?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What if i don't want my CPU to turn into a table?


Lol, typo corrected.

If you don't want it to turn into a table, then you need to run x95 which is like a hybrid of Prime95 and x264, and x999 and x79 and z87.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Guide has been updated to reflect new entries to overclocking chart, media/average OC updated. We are one entry away from 100 entries!!! Download link to loop script re-uploaded.


Maybe I should actually get a screen shot for you... and you know. Actually be on the chart.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Maybe I should actually get a screen shot for you... and you know. Actually be on the chart.


Yuh do dat maaang.

I added a new small section for average and median VID. Seems the average OC is 4.45ghz @ 1.29v.


----------



## blaze2210

Oh, just remembered about it - Batch #: 3313A602 (Costa Rica)

Also, my Ram timings are 10-11-11-31, G.Skill Ripjaws X


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Oh, just remembered about it - Batch #: 3313A602 (Costa Rica)
> 
> Also, my Ram timings are 10-11-11-31, G.Skill Ripjaws X


Updated.


----------



## taem

Ok so what's a good, safe long term temp at full load for a 4670k air cooled? Not talking synthetic benches, but stuff like encoding where cpu usage is 100%. Is high 50s acceptable? Should I down clock for high 40s? I know I'm well below any danger point but I'm wondering what you guys think is a cool running setup.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taem*
> 
> Ok so what's a good, safe long term temp at full load for a 4670k air cooled? Not talking synthetic benches, but stuff like encoding where cpu usage is 100%. Is high 50s acceptable? Should I down clock for high 40s? I know I'm well below any danger point but I'm wondering what you guys think is a cool running setup.


For a overclocked CPU at 100% and air-cooled:

Cool: <55C
Normal: 60-80C
Highway to the Dangerzone: 85C+


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> For a overclocked CPU at 100% and air-cooled:
> 
> Cool: <55C
> Normal: 60-80C
> Highway to the Dangerzone: 85C+


----------



## Unknownm

went to my parents over night, left a heater on max in my room to see if my current OC is stable. Yes it is!


----------



## Cyro999

If 4ghz @1.2vcore wasn't stable.. i'd send it back


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> If 4ghz @1.2vcore wasn't stable.. i'd send it back


it wasn't really for the cpu, since the ram is running 1866 from 1600, and these sticks aren't good overclockers.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> it wasn't really for the cpu, since the ram is running 1866 from 1600, and these sticks aren't good overclockers.


Ahh well 1866 @ c11, 2t is still somewhat.. suboptimal for RAM


----------



## tatmMRKIV

where from here? to make it safe


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*





Spoiler: my favourite thing











(and my apologies for the joining of danger and zone above haha)


----------



## Thorteris

Umm here is my i7-4770k not sure if this is a good or bad chip yet : /.
http://valid.canardpc.com/ku6p2w

http://valid.canardpc.com/cache/screenshot/ku6p2w.png


----------



## Cyro999

What Vcore?

cpu-z 1.64.0 displays it correctly


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> where from here? to make it safe


that's safe. no voltages are too high that i can see


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Ahh well 1866 @ c11, 2t is still somewhat.. suboptimal for RAM


I don't believe there is to much of a difference for stability between 2T and 1T?

Gonna try 1T


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Ahh well 1866 @ c11, 2t is still somewhat.. suboptimal for RAM


wanna give me a quick masterclass on ram timings? i've left my sticks are their default xmp clocks: 2133 9-11-11 2T


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> that's safe. no voltages are too high that i can see


that's good
this is the 3rd proc I am on now and am trying to figure out how not to kill this one
the previous ones just stopped posting at all after a while


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> wanna give me a quick masterclass on ram timings? i've left my sticks are their default xmp clocks: 2133 9-11-11 2T


On an extremely basic level, you can just do frequency / cl

1600/9 (basic RAM) = 178
1866/11 = 170

1866/9 = 207
2400/11 = 218
2133/9 = 237
2400/10 = 240
2200/9 = 244

etcetc.

It goes much deeper than that though. I don't have more than a basic understanding of some stuff


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> that's good
> this is the 3rd proc I am on now and am trying to figure out how not to kill this one
> the previous ones just stopped posting at all after a while


Wha? At what settings? Which CPU's?


----------



## tatmMRKIV

4770ks those basic settings...


----------



## Ovrclck

My final OC so far. Will monitor for a week before posting final verification.












x47
VID:1.37
uncore x42 <-Will try upping it later
cache voltage 1.2
Input voltage: 1.95
LLC:8


----------



## fleetfeather

I have some stable profiles for my system (all of them are based on the same Vcore):

4.5ghz, 42x, 2133
4.6ghz, 42x, 1600
4.6ghz, 35x, 1866
Which profile would you use for:

gaming (BF4)
benching (3DMark, Valley)
rendering (Premier)


----------



## Cyro999

Why are you using the same vcore for 4.5 and 4.6? Why only have uncore OR ram up at 4.6 (but never both up or down)?


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Why are you using the same vcore for 4.5 and 4.6? Why only have uncore OR ram up at 4.6 (but never both up or down)?


the voltage im setting can't handle high ram and the higher core multiplier together, only one or the other. I'm dropping uncore in some situations to manage heat output (higher core multi results in higher temps)


----------



## Ovrclck

for BF4. #1. bf4 loves high speed memory.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> the voltage im setting can't handle high ram and the higher core multiplier together, only one or the other. I'm dropping uncore in some situations to manage heat output (higher core multi results in higher temps)


Quote:


> 4.6ghz, 42x, 1600
> 4.6ghz, 35x, 1866


I don't understand this.

Ok - you need to manage heat output. Then you take B instead of A if a few degrees matter to you.

Shouldn't that be 46x, 42x, 1866 vs 46x, 35x, 1866? Why lower RAM speed?

I've never seen any proof or even really suggestion towards raising RAM frequencies requiring a vcore boost - your 4.5 should need significantly less vcore than 4.6


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> I don't understand this.
> 
> Ok - you need to manage heat output. Then you take B instead of A if a few degrees matter to you.
> 
> Shouldn't that be 46x, 42x, 1866 vs 46x, 35x, 1866? Why lower RAM speed?
> 
> I've never seen any proof or even really suggestion towards raising RAM frequencies requiring a vcore boost - your 4.5 should need significantly less vcore than 4.6


You're right in that the temp difference is only a few degrees. I've seen both RAM freq and Uncore multi affect heat output. Upping RAM freq increases temps presumably due to the extra gflops and workrate done by the CPU (I'm not 100% sure why it happens, but I'm fairly confident that I've witnessed it). As you know, uncore affects temps simply due to the higher Vring voltage.

RAM frequency definitely requires a Vcore bump (at least if you have a C0 chip, as Darkwizzie suggests in the OP). This was demonstrated with both of my C0 4770k's. The best way to validate this is with OCCT Large


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> RAM frequency definitely requires a Vcore bump


100mhz for me @4.5 level costs 0.05v - it's that much of a bump?

There's more steppings than just c0? Not heard of this somehow

RAM speeds affecting CPU would be extremely marginal, if measurable, less than that of just turning cpu frequency down by a few % on the same voltage. How can you measure like a 1-2c change? I see over a 10c variance in my OC just because of room/case temperatures


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> 100mhz for me @4.5 level costs 0.05v - it's that much of a bump?
> 
> There's more steppings than just c0? Not heard of this somehow
> 
> RAM speeds affecting CPU would be extremely marginal, if measurable, less than that of just turning cpu frequency down by a few % on the same voltage. How can you measure like a 1-2c change? I see over a 10c variance in my OC just because of room/case temperatures


mmm I guess not in your case, although every chip is different.

Oh, i thought there was D0 as well, but I may have my facts crossed. Sorry.

I actually see a change of 4-5C over 4 hours, even when the ambient is the same in both conditions (within margin of error). 5C is a big issue if you're sitting at 80C under load and plan to be playing CPU-bound games for hours at a time


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> I've never seen any proof or even really suggestion towards raising RAM frequencies requiring a vcore boost - your 4.5 should need significantly less vcore than 4.6


Lower MHz RAM will not need the same vcore as higher, that's what he's trying to "fix" (I think). I can run stuff @ 1600MHz easily that won't run @ 2400MHz. Posted this question elsewhere today, nothing appears to help this except raising vcore.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> I actually see a change of 4-5C over 4 hours


A; How are you measuring that?

B; Is it even possible for something to cause a long-term temperature gain like that? If you run x264 for example, you'll hit max temps within minutes. If your power draw on the CPU is 100w with avg 70c on hottest core for example, if it's taken up to 110w then your temp can increase.. but it won't increase after an hour or whatever, it's pretty much immediate.

5c temperature gain on CPU cores for a RAM frequency change in normal uses is ridiculous (1600 vs 2133)

And lastly, i wouldn't reccomend gaming with 80-85c cpu temps, my temps are ~low 70's average hottest core after max CPU load held for minutes, 40's-60's on any game i've seen


----------



## ChaosAD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Lower MHz RAM will not need the same vcore as higher, that's what he's trying to "fix" (I think). I can run stuff @ 1600MHz easily that won't run @ 2400MHz. Posted this question elsewhere today, nothing appears to help this except raising vcore.


On my 3770K when increased ram from 2133 to 2400, i needed to increase vcore by 0.01v to be stable. On my 4770K, running at 4.7Ghz/1.27v, going from 1600 (testing) to 2800 all i need to do is add 0.15v on SA, no need to add vcore.


----------



## Cyro999

To be honest, 0.01 is really marginal. I'd freak out a little if it was 0.06 or even 0.03


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaosAD*
> 
> In my 4770K, running at 4.7Ghz/1.27v, going from 1600 (testing) to 2800 all i need to do is add 0.15v on SA, no need to add vcore.


That's your chip right? Mine doesn't behave that way, I can run anything I can want all day @ 1600MHz but raise the RAM and **** starts getting loose, no amount of SA, IOA/D will fix that mess that up.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> To be honest, 0.01 is really marginal. I'd freak out a little if it was 0.06 or even 0.03


Why would you freak out, what do you mean? What's your RAM rated at?


----------



## ChaosAD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> To be honest, 0.01 is really marginal. I'd freak out a little if it was 0.06 or even 0.03


Sorry i mistyped, on my 3770K for 4.6Ghz i had to go from 1.27v (2133) to 1.29v (2400). So thats 0.02v, it might be marginal but was a must to regain stability

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> That's your chip right? Mine doesn't behave that way, I can run anything I can want all day @ 1600MHz but raise the RAM and **** starts getting loose, no amount of SA, IOA/D will fix that mess that up.


Yes, thats my chip and my little ram testing on it. Have you tried leaving IOA/IOD at stovk and just play with SA? Even a small increase at ram speed cause problem, like 1866/2000?


----------



## Cyro999

I had wild problems with RAM higher than ~1333 before; was able to fix it without needing more vcore


----------



## BoredErica

I had no need of any sort of SA/Io/Vcore adjustment to OC ram from stock.


----------



## SgtRotty

0x0000001E can someone help me with this code?


----------



## BoredErica

Probably ram or some other OC.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SgtRotty*
> 
> 0x0000001E can someone help me with this code?


Increase vcore....


----------



## oluseuna

Rather than starting a new thread, i guess ill post here.

I got a Haswell the other day and have delidded it. Temps dropped from 96-100*C to max79-80*C in Intelburn Test @ 4.5Ghz/1.250V.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oluseuna*
> 
> Rather than starting a new thread, i guess ill post here.
> 
> I got a Haswell the other day and have delidded it. Temps dropped from 96-100*C to max79-80*C in Intelburn Test @ 4.5Ghz/1.250V.


Which Haswell did you delid?


----------



## SgtRotty

Random bsod codes 3b,1e, will vcore bump help this issue??
Or should i bump cpu input (1.87)?
Vcore 1.275, ring 1.20 are current


----------



## Wihglah

http://valid.canardpc.com/2f0t1l

http://valid.canardpc.com/2f0t1l

I'm starting to really like this.

I'm seeing a very linear relationship between volts required and speed:

From 1.1v @4K, I need about 0.035 volts per multiplier.


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SgtRotty*
> 
> Random bsod codes 3b,1e, will vcore bump help this issue??
> Or should i bump cpu input (1.87)?
> Vcore 1.275, ring 1.20 are current


I actually thought 1e referred to ram... Could be wrong though. Do you have tridentx? I have the 2x4gb trident x, 2400. When I attempted to drop timings and oc them a bit, I remember getting 1e a few times. Now I just keep my ram at xmp profile 1.


----------



## SgtRotty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> I actually thought 1e referred to ram... Could be wrong though. Do you have tridentx? I have the 2x4gb trident x, 2400. When I attempted to drop timings and oc them a bit, I remember getting 1e a few times. Now I just keep my ram at xmp profile 1.


Yes, im using CR1 timings in cpuz. 10-13-13-33 @ 1.65v


----------



## SgtRotty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SgtRotty*
> 
> Yes, im using CR1 timings in cpuz. 10-13-13-33 @ 1.65v


Does SA, DIO, AIO Volt adjustments make a big difference with xmp?


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SgtRotty*
> 
> Does SA, DIO, AIO Volt adjustments make a big difference with xmp?


I have tested them a few times, haven't found them to help anything yet. What's your vcore at again? Your sig says 1.7???


----------



## Aemonn

Hey guys, what is the consensus on using [email protected] as a stress test? If i'm going to spend hours with my processor pegged at 100% to test for stability, I'd rather the effort be used for something even if it means I need to run it for an extra 3-6 hours to be certain.


----------



## fleetfeather

Ahh I've gotten lost in all the posts overnight so I'm not sure what questions people have for me.


----------



## SgtRotty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> I have tested them a few times, haven't found them to help anything yet. What's your vcore at again? Your sig says 1.7???


updated sig, sorry bout that. (fat fingers,small phone). for some reason ive had these settings stable for a month or so, all of a sudden i got random bsods. in the bios i noticed that my core,ring, input volts all were fine , but SA, DIO, AIO were switched back to default. these were as follows: SA+.150, AIO+.030, DIO+.030 all for 2400. if i go all default settings @ 2400, bsod codes ( 3B,1E,50)

new updated settings:

Username: SgtRotty
CPU Model: 4770k
Core Multiplier: x45
CPU VID: 1.275
Vcore: 1.288
Input Voltage: 1.87
Uncore Multiplier: x43
Uncore Voltage: 1.20
Cooling Solution: h100 push/pull
Stability Test: bf3 and bf4 only (experimenting with XTU)
Batch Number: L312B534
Ram Speed:2x4gb gskills xtrident 2400 1 0-13-13-33 1CR


----------



## Gunderman456

When the OP says " Also, you may need to alter the voltages for SA, IO Analog, IO digital as well." What does "SA" stand for in the ASUS uefi rog bios?


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunderman456*
> 
> When the OP says " Also, you may need to alter the voltages for SA, IO Analog, IO digital as well." What does "SA" stand for in the ASUS uefi rog bios?


"SA" stands for System Agent, though I'm not exactly sure what it's called on the ASUS ROG boards....Can you google it?


----------



## Gunderman456

I was on google and it looks like the Asus boards have something called CPU System Agent! Will have to check tomorrow. Thanks!


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunderman456*
> 
> I was on google and it looks like the Asus boards have something called CPU System Agent! Will have to check tomorrow. Thanks!


Sounds like that's exactly what you're looking for then....


----------



## creos7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> "SA" stands for System Agent, though I'm not exactly sure what it's called on the ASUS ROG boards....Can you google it?


ya i have an asus maximus VI hero -- that's it
btw i've noticed that for me if you go too aggressive on overvolting these my system can also get unstable


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *creos7*
> 
> ya i have an asus maximus VI hero -- that's it
> btw i've noticed that for me if you go too aggressive on overvolting these my system can also get unstable


Yeah, you definitely want to increase these voltages in very small increments - like 0.001 at a time, possibly 0.002


----------



## creos7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Yeah, you definitely want to increase these voltages in very small increments - like 0.001 at a time, possibly 0.002


oh i increased mine more aggressively but i ONLY had to touch them when i clocked my RAM to its specs
was running at 1300 (per Darkwizzie's guide), then once I was done with core/uncore i started working on the ram
i set it manually to 2133 9/11/11/2 as rated and voltage at 1.62 (0.02 higher than rated) but i couldn't get this to work until i upped SA/DIO/AIO by 0.150. That's pretty aggressive compared to what you're suggesting.

but bear in mind each system is unique, so don't by me. just telling you what worked for me (i might have been able to come up with tigether SA/DIO/AIO but frankly i'm exhausted from almost like a month of playing with my system







)


----------



## creos7

Darkwizzie,

Could you pls update my OC entry. I believe I experienced some kind of 'burn-in' of the OC. My stable voltages went up and it took me forever to realize that. It started happening during the last step of my OC process when I tried to reliably get my GSkill TridentX to its rated level. Finally I ended up going back to square one only to realize my core/uncore voltages were no longer stable. Here are the new values.

Core X46 @ 1.319V (may be able to make tighter but frankly too tired to play with this anymore, I've lost all desire to try to reach 47 just too exhausted and happy to have a stable system)
CacheRatio x43 @1.243V (again might have a tighter value but too tired to play more)
SA/DIO/AIO +0.150V
DRAM 2133 @1.62V 9/11/11/13

I've tested these with *8 hours of OCCT* (I've found this to be the most sensitive test for my own system), several RealBench runs, CineBench runs and XTU runs. Going to do a 20x pass of x264 tonight,

Some benchmark results, don't know how good they are but there it is.
Note that I do not have a dedicated GPU, this is using the integrated CPU GPU, kind of waiting on pricing of the OC 780Ti edition to see if I'll totally splurge on it...

XTU: 1126
CineBench15: 947
RealBench System: 84391, Video Editing: 133678/64s, Encoding 101428/118.19s, OpenGL(IntegratedGPU) 31131/510, Multitasking: 96234/101.627s

I'm going to still run OCCT and x264 for a few more nights just to make sure there are no further regressions.... sooo glad to be done with this (i hope!!)

Thanks.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *creos7*
> 
> oh i increased mine more aggressively but i ONLY had to touch them when i clocked my RAM to its specs
> was running at 1300 (per Darkwizzie's guide), then once I was done with core/uncore i started working on the ram
> i set it manually to 2133 9/11/11/2 as rated and voltage at 1.62 (0.02 higher than rated) but i couldn't get this to work until i upped SA/DIO/AIO by 0.150. That's pretty aggressive compared to what you're suggesting.
> 
> but bear in mind each system is unique, so don't by me. just telling you what worked for me (i might have been able to come up with tigether SA/DIO/AIO but frankly i'm exhausted from almost like a month of playing with my system
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Personally, I ended up being at 0.080 for the SA, 0.100 for the IA, then 0.080 for the ID....I just recommend smaller increments since our amounts might not be necessary for each chip/overclock situation....


----------



## creos7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Personally, I ended up being at 0.080 for the SA, 0.100 for the IA, then 0.080 for the ID....I just recommend smaller increments since our amounts might not be necessary for each chip/overclock situation....


Totally agree with you, i'm sure i can have tighter values. Your suggestion is sound.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2f0t1l
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2f0t1l
> 
> I'm starting to really like this.
> 
> I'm seeing a very linear relationship between volts required and speed:
> 
> *From 1.1v @4K, I need about 0.035 volts per multiplier.*


That is highly interesting. After a few calculations, I found that my 4.2 stable and 4.5 stable are about .105v apart. Sadly, this would mean I'd need about 1.3v for 4.6, which is beyond my comfort zone for my Hyper 212X's heat dissipation capabilities.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *creos7*
> 
> Darkwizzie,
> 
> Could you pls update my OC entry. I believe I experienced some kind of 'burn-in' of the OC. My stable voltages went up and it took me forever to realize that. It started happening during the last step of my OC process when I tried to reliably get my GSkill TridentX to its rated level. Finally I ended up going back to square one only to realize my core/uncore voltages were no longer stable. Here are the new values.
> 
> Core X46 @ 1.319V (may be able to make tighter but frankly too tired to play with this anymore, I've lost all desire to try to reach 47 just too exhausted and happy to have a stable system)
> CacheRatio x43 @1.243V (again might have a tighter value but too tired to play more)
> SA/DIO/AIO +0.150V
> DRAM 2133 @1.62V 9/11/11/13
> 
> I've tested these with *8 hours of OCCT* (I've found this to be the most sensitive test for my own system), several RealBench runs, CineBench runs and XTU runs. Going to do a 20x pass of x264 tonight,
> 
> Some benchmark results, don't know how good they are but there it is.
> Note that I do not have a dedicated GPU, this is using the integrated CPU GPU, kind of waiting on pricing of the OC 780Ti edition to see if I'll totally splurge on it...
> 
> XTU: 1126
> CineBench15: 947
> RealBench System: 84391, Video Editing: 133678/64s, Encoding 101428/118.19s, OpenGL(IntegratedGPU) 31131/510, Multitasking: 96234/101.627s
> 
> I'm going to still run OCCT and x264 for a few more nights just to make sure there are no further regressions.... sooo glad to be done with this (i hope!!)
> 
> Thanks.


OCCT is king for stability imo


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> OCCT is king for stability imo


OCCT, depending on the test you're running, is basically Prime95 or LinX....Any way you cut it, it's still a synthetic test that generates unrealistic levels of heat....









At the end of the day, you'll still need to actually use the computer to determine whether or not it's actually stable for your own purposes....I've had OC's that were stable for 8+ hours of Prime, only to crash after 15 minutes of Far Cry 3 on max settings....Just sayin....


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> OCCT, depending on the test you're running, is basically Prime95 or LinX....Any way you cut it, it's still a synthetic test that generates unrealistic levels of heat....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the end of the day, you'll still need to actually use the computer to determine whether or not it's actually stable for your own purposes....I've had OC's that were stable for 8+ hours of Prime, only to crash after 15 minutes of Far Cry 3 on max settings....Just sayin....


OCCT Large is what I'm talking about. Yes, it's synthetic, and yes you'll get higher temps than x264 encoding. No one is running it to see "how much heat it will can produce" though, they're running it to see if they're stable in it.

OCCT destroyed my x264 stable voltages. I consider it to be much more representative of what "stable" is for haswell


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SgtRotty*
> 
> updated sig, sorry bout that. (fat fingers,small phone). for some reason ive had these settings stable for a month or so, all of a sudden i got random bsods. in the bios i noticed that my core,ring, input volts all were fine , but SA, DIO, AIO were switched back to default. these were as follows: SA+.150, AIO+.030, DIO+.030 all for 2400. if i go all default settings @ 2400, bsod codes ( 3B,1E,50)
> 
> new updated settings:
> 
> Username: SgtRotty
> CPU Model: 4770k
> Core Multiplier: x45
> CPU VID: 1.275
> Vcore: 1.288
> Input Voltage: 1.87
> Uncore Multiplier: x43
> Uncore Voltage: 1.20
> Cooling Solution: h100 push/pull
> Stability Test: bf3 and bf4 only (experimenting with XTU)
> Batch Number: L312B534
> Ram Speed:2x4gb gskills xtrident 2400 1 0-13-13-33 1CR


Ok, you will be updated.

Please come back when you've done more tests.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *creos7*
> 
> Darkwizzie,
> 
> Could you pls update my OC entry. I believe I experienced some kind of 'burn-in' of the OC. My stable voltages went up and it took me forever to realize that. It started happening during the last step of my OC process when I tried to reliably get my GSkill TridentX to its rated level. Finally I ended up going back to square one only to realize my core/uncore voltages were no longer stable. Here are the new values.
> 
> Core X46 @ 1.319V (may be able to make tighter but frankly too tired to play with this anymore, I've lost all desire to try to reach 47 just too exhausted and happy to have a stable system)
> CacheRatio x43 @1.243V (again might have a tighter value but too tired to play more)
> SA/DIO/AIO +0.150V
> DRAM 2133 @1.62V 9/11/11/13
> 
> I've tested these with *8 hours of OCCT* (I've found this to be the most sensitive test for my own system), several RealBench runs, CineBench runs and XTU runs. Going to do a 20x pass of x264 tonight,
> 
> Some benchmark results, don't know how good they are but there it is.
> Note that I do not have a dedicated GPU, this is using the integrated CPU GPU, kind of waiting on pricing of the OC 780Ti edition to see if I'll totally splurge on it...
> 
> XTU: 1126
> CineBench15: 947
> RealBench System: 84391, Video Editing: 133678/64s, Encoding 101428/118.19s, OpenGL(IntegratedGPU) 31131/510, Multitasking: 96234/101.627s
> 
> I'm going to still run OCCT and x264 for a few more nights just to make sure there are no further regressions.... sooo glad to be done with this (i hope!!)
> 
> Thanks.


Yup, will do.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> That is highly interesting. After a few calculations, I found that my 4.2 stable and 4.5 stable are about .105v apart. Sadly, this would mean I'd need about 1.3v for 4.6, which is beyond my comfort zone for my Hyper 212X's heat dissipation capabilities.


Hmm, but for me though, VCCIN needed to increase as well. It was the only way I could stabilize at 4.6. I think proceeding to 4.7 for me would be too much, that'd be what, 1.5v VID, 2.3v VCCIN? Kind of insane, even for me.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> OCCT Large is what I'm talking about. Yes, it's synthetic, and yes you'll get higher temps than x264 encoding. No one is running it to see "how much heat it will can produce" though, they're running it to see if they're stable in it.
> 
> OCCT destroyed my x264 stable voltages. I consider it to be much more representative of what "stable" is for haswell
> It's on my long to-do list. And it's getting pretty long. That's what she...


----------



## tone503773

This is my setup, does anyone have any thoughts or comments? Also my computer fails the stress tests but works perfectly fine in games, so should I raise my core voltage?


http://valid.canardpc.com/h5a2jr


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Hmm, but for me though, VCCIN needed to increase as well. It was the only way I could stabilize at 4.6. I think proceeding to 4.7 for me would be too much, that'd be what, 1.5v VID, 2.3v VCCIN? Kind of insane, even for me.


Yep. Very weird. But I didn't have to increase VCCIN. It was at 1.86v to begin with. Never had to increase beyond that. So maybe it's alright.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> Yep. Very weird. But I didn't have to increase VCCIN. It was at 1.86v to begin with. Never had to increase beyond that. So maybe it's alright.


Well, your Vcore is much lower than mine to begin with so I am not surprised VCCIN didn't really need to be raised. You probably won't need to touch it even if you went to 1.3v.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tone503773*
> 
> This is my setup, does anyone have any thoughts or comments? Also my computer fails the stress tests but works perfectly fine in games, so should I raise my core voltage?
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/h5a2jr


What test? The validator doesn't show all the settings like uncore ratio, voltage, VCCIN, etc.


----------



## pkrexer

I'm in the hunt for 4.7ghz right now and I can't seem to get it stable. I thought I had it stable after a 10 pass IBT on extreme and aida64 all day long, but soon as I try to run Prime95 or OCCT, I BSOD or computer restarts within 2-5 minutes







I can run 4.6ghz just fine @ 1.380 vcore, but thats where I'm hitting the wall. No matter what vcore I run it seems (went up far as 1.45vcore) I cannot run OCCT or prime more then a few minutes. My temps are fine after I delidded. Any ideas?

Stable 4.6ghz:

vcore - 1.380
Input voltage - 1.9
uncore voltage - 1.10
cpu ratio - 46x
cache ratio - 38x

DRAM - 2400mhz 1.65v 10-13-13-32

Max temp extreme IBT - 75c

I've tried lowering both the DRAM down to 1600mhz and cache to 34x and it doesn't seem to make a difference.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Well, your Vcore is much lower than mine to begin with so I am not surprised VCCIN didn't really need to be raised. You probably won't need to touch it even if you went to 1.3v.


Yeah, that's true. I'm beginning to think 2.0-2.15v VCCIN is good upto 1.35v vCore.


----------



## Cyro999

You're not detailing which BSOD's etc. Your VRIN seems really low though for 1.38/1.4vcore (load is 0.02 higher than what you set)

What gflops are you getting in IBT?


----------



## kinzx

I have been testing my system at 4.6 and 4.7. I can report that 4.6 ghz is rock stable and will do final testing over the weekend. I finally got 4.7 ghz to crash transferring about 1 TB of date/files between my hard drives. Heat never exceed upper 70s and cpu usage was at most 55% or so. This is with normal usage and not synthetic. It gave me a 124 error about an hour in. Kind of bewilder that I will actually need more vcore to transfer large files around when I do more strenuous work and it was fine. My question is ,124 is usually vcore but should I also double check vccin and cache voltage as well? I can't help shake this feeling that something is just off.


----------



## pkrexer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> You're not detailing which BSOD's etc. Your VRIN seems really low though for 1.38/1.4vcore (load is 0.02 higher than what you set)
> 
> What gflops are you getting in IBT?


1.38vcore is load, I have it set to 1.36v in the bios.

I'm getting Watch_Dog time out Blue Screens. IBT is coming out around 135 - 136 Gflops

What VRIN would you recommend for 1.4v+ ?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pkrexer*
> 
> 1.38vcore is load, I have it set to 1.36v in the bios.
> 
> I'm getting Watch_Dog time out Blue Screens. IBT is coming out around 135 - 136 Gflops
> 
> What VRIN would you recommend for 1.4v+ ?


1.95 doesn't work for me with 1.34vcore set, need more (with extreme llc)


----------



## tone503773

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> What test? The validator doesn't show all the settings like uncore ratio, voltage, VCCIN, etc.


Core Multiplier: 46
CPU VID: 1.380v
Vcore: 1.384v
Input Voltage: 2.0v
Uncore Multiplier: 35
Uncore Voltage: 1.05v
Cooling Solution: Swiftech H220 AIO
Stability Test: RealBench H.264 Video Encoder (Fails) also it's stress test (10 Pass) and it passes the stress test and games (ie. Crysis 3) but not H.264.
Batch Number: L315B408 Malay
Ram Speed: 2400Mhz 10-12-11-1T 1.65v (OC'ed Corsair Vengeance Pro 1866)
LLC: Level 8


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pkrexer*
> 
> 1.38vcore is load, I have it set to 1.36v in the bios.
> 
> I'm getting Watch_Dog time out Blue Screens. IBT is coming out around 135 - 136 Gflops
> 
> What VRIN would you recommend for 1.4v+ ?


1.98VRIN is what I needed for 1.375v. I would suggest 2.00v+ for 1.4v+. Wizzie has 2.15v VRIN for 1.46v


----------



## fleetfeather

fairly sure HWM had a heart attack during my benching session. 180W spike! haha


----------



## error-id10t

Just for those who based their OC on BF4 previously instead of X264 latest version etc, you may be able to lower it back down now to X264 levels (maybe due to the various patches).

I've been trying to get x46 stable but I'm missing some secret sauce that is causing it to fail either on 101 or 124 here and there when using X264 or Realbench even up to 1.41v and 2.05v VCCIN. It's fully stable in BF4 however @ 1.38v and 1.9v VCCIN. x45 is fully stable @ 1.32v and 1.82v VCCIN on everything.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Just for those who based their OC on BF4 previously instead of X264 latest version etc, you may be able to lower it back down now to X264 levels (maybe due to the various patches).
> 
> I've been trying to get x46 stable but I'm missing some secret sauce that is causing it to fail either on 101 or 124 here and there when using X264 or Realbench even up to 1.41v and 2.05v VCCIN. It's fully stable in BF4 however @ 1.38v and 1.9v VCCIN. x45 is fully stable @ 1.32v and 1.82v VCCIN on everything.


tried boosting SA and I/O to +0.030 in an effort to bypass the IMC? the IMC might be holding your core stability back


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tone503773*
> 
> Core Multiplier: 46
> CPU VID: 1.380v
> Vcore: 1.384v
> Input Voltage: 2.0v
> Uncore Multiplier: 35
> Uncore Voltage: 1.05v
> Cooling Solution: Swiftech H220 AIO
> Stability Test: RealBench H.264 Video Encoder (Fails) also it's stress test (10 Pass) and it passes the stress test and games (ie. Crysis 3) but not H.264.
> Batch Number: L315B408 Malay
> Ram Speed: 2400Mhz 10-12-11-1T 1.65v (OC'ed Corsair Vengeance Pro 1866)
> LLC: Level 8


 I would up the uncore voltage to 1.15v just in case it's too low. Back to stock ram. If that still fails, you can imitate my settings (1.42v VID, 2.15v VCCIN). Whether that voltage is too much for you is up for you to decide, but my own experience shows that as a fine balance of vcore/vccin. I did quite a bit of testing to make sure I'm not talking out of my ass, but then again, I only have one cpu to test with.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> 1.98VRIN is what I needed for 1.375v. I would suggest 2.00v+ for 1.4v+. Wizzie has 2.15v VRIN for 1.46v


For me, 1.9 VCCIN was enough for 1.35v. I didn't really test to see if I could get lower than 1.9v, I just randomly picked that setting and it held up under every synthetics (excluding temperature related problems with Linpack alone). I use 2.15v VCCIN for 1.42v VID, 1.442v Vcore (chess, x264 load). I do not know if 2.15v is good for 1.46v VID.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> You will be charted.
> 
> For me, 1.9 VCCIN was enough for 1.35v. I didn't really test to see if I could get lower than 1.9v, I just randomly picked that setting and it held up under every synthetics (excluding temperature related problems with Linpack alone). I use 2.15v VCCIN for 1.42v VID, 1.442v Vcore (chess, x264 load). No nonsynthetic application that I use ever uses more voltage/ups more temps than chess or x264.


whoops sorry, i was close tho


----------



## error-id10t

Yeah, tried those with no success up to 0.3v. It's really, really annoying as the benches will pass only to bring me back down to earth by failing on the next run. There was virtually no difference how the benches behaved between this 1.38v - 1.41v. They would pass and then fail at another time. Like I said.. some secret sauce is needed!


----------



## BoredErica

Don't forget, as a last resort if you really, really want to get it to work, you can do what I did, which is to run many runs of stress test and time how long on average it takes to Bsod for each change in setting. I managed to figure out I needed higher VCCIN through that method, albeit after hours. Then again, some stress tests do not lag the computer too much, you can still surf the web while stressing.


----------



## Gunderman456

Trying to get 4.6GHz on a 4770k and well, I could not go over 1.35v without hitting 95C on x264 and anything less would crash. So this will have to wait until the CPU is lapped and dilidded and if that is not enough then until the computer is under water (build log for the Hawaiian Heat Wave in sig).

This is where I ended up;

01. Ai Overclock Tuner => XMP Profile
02. CPU Core Ratio => 46
03. Min. CPU Cache Ratio => 35
04. Max. CPU Cache Ratio => 35
05. DRAM Frequency => 2400MHz
06. CPU Core Voltage Override => 1.35v
07. CPU Cache Voltage => Auto
08. CPU System Agent Offset => 0.5v
09. CPU Analog I/O Voltage Offset => 0.5v
10. CPU Digital I/O Voltage Offset => 0.5v
11. Eventual CPU Input Voltage => 2.0v

By the way, suggestions welcomed, if someone wants to take a stab at it.


----------



## creos7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> OCCT, depending on the test you're running, is basically Prime95 or LinX....Any way you cut it, it's still a synthetic test that generates unrealistic levels of heat....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the end of the day, you'll still need to actually use the computer to determine whether or not it's actually stable for your own purposes....I've had OC's that were stable for 8+ hours of Prime, only to crash after 15 minutes of Far Cry 3 on max settings....Just sayin....


1) I agree 100% that it is synthetic which goes with all the caveats we've discussed a thousand times on this thread -- there's no guarantee it won't pass for like 20 hours and then the first game you play BSODs









2) It is a personal choice what level of synthetic stability you want. I could see a very clear correlation between how high my voltages were and how many hours of OCCT I could pass (started out at like 30mins, through 2-3hours then 5, then 6, and finally 8). I decided 8 makes me feel comfortable, but doesn't mean it really means anything







or that's it's appropriate. At all. Just psychological comfort for me. I just don't do serious gaming at all, otherwise I would have absolutely incorporated games into my battery of tests!

3) it is very much a MODIFIED version of Linpack / Prime95 and -- to me -- is much more sensitive at lower heat! (though i've only verified that up to a point as temps get too high for Linpack/Prime95 to run a comparison)

4) it does NOT generate heat anywhere near Linpack or Prime95. Heat is very manageable for me at my OC settings (you can see them in my other posts). Occasionally, it will spike to 95 but for the vast majority of the time it runs in the mid 70s (x264 runs in the 60s, very rarely spiking in the low 70s). In comparison, at current OC settings Prime95 runs solidly in the 90s for a single pass as does IBT and I dare not run it for longer. It's not something I would let run for more than a single pass with my higher voltages. Moreover at lower voltages OCCT caught stuff that Prime95 did not using lower heat!

*Darkwizzie,*
I ran 30x passes of x264 last night, and it succeeded as expected. I'll probably keep running 8hr OCCT in the next couple of weeks to see if degradation occurs but i'm hoping OC settings are stable now.


----------



## creos7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunderman456*
> 
> Trying to get 4.6GHz on a 4770k and well, I could not go over 1.35v without hitting 95C on x264 and anything less would crash. So this will have to wait until the CPU is lapped and dilidded and if that is not enough then until the computer is under water (build log for the Hawaiian Heat Wave in sig).
> 
> This is where I ended up;
> 
> 01. Ai Overclock Tuner => XMP Profile
> 02. CPU Core Ratio => 46
> 03. Min. CPU Cache Ratio => 35
> 04. Max. CPU Cache Ratio => 35
> 05. DRAM Frequency => 2400MHz
> 06. CPU Core Voltage Override => 1.35v
> 07. CPU Cache Voltage => Auto
> 08. CPU System Agent Offset => 0.5v
> 09. CPU Analog I/O Voltage Offset => 0.5v
> 10. CPU Digital I/O Voltage Offset => 0.5v
> 11. Eventual CPU Input Voltage => 2.0v
> 
> By the way, suggestions welcomed, if someone wants to take a stab at it.


Pls take this with a grain of salt but some random obsevations:
-Those SA/AIO/DIO seem really high to me to be honest, i noticed that for me, instability ensued big time if i went above 0.25 and you have 0.5.
-can you verify what cpu cache voltage you mobo applies? leaving it on auto leaves you exposed to the possibility of some crazy number (due to core OC)

what is your cooling soln?


----------



## NightHawk06

Hey guys I have a problem I overclocked my haswell i5 4670k to 4.8ghz other day now i'm at 4.7ghz!! Anyway I was doing some overclocking on my Memory and came
across this NB Freq is at 3.8ghz why so?? I have the CPU Ratio at 4.7ghz 1.34v complete stable but shows here 3800mhz NB Freq that normal? I change it to 4.7 but wouldnt boot up so its at auto and Cpu ratio at 47

Have a MSI Z87 G45 motherboard


----------



## Gunderman456

Ok, you got me off the couch. I did try 0.15v for SA and I/Os. On Auto while in bios the cache voltage fluctuates between 1.009v and 1.015v (actually when I switched it to Manual, so I can input my own voltage, it displayed 1.35v). I'm on a Corsair H60 at present.

I will try your numbers.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NightHawk06*
> 
> Hey guys I have a problem I overclocked my haswell i5 4670k to 4.8ghz other day now i'm at 4.7ghz!! Anyway I was doing some overclocking on my Memory and came
> across this NB Freq is at 3.8ghz why so?? I have the CPU Ratio at 4.7ghz 1.34v complete stable but shows here 3800mhz NB Freq that normal? I change it to 4.7 but wouldnt boot up so its at auto and Cpu ratio at 47
> 
> Have a MSI Z87 G45 motherboard


NB Frequency is the Cache frequency. It is related to the Core frequency, but they are not the same thing.
Wizzie has explained a bit about it in the guide, but the basics are as follows:

- Cache frequency has a default clock of 3.7ghz for 4670k chips
- In an ideal world, you would set the Cache frequency to the same frequency as your Core frequency (so, 4.7ghz in your case)
- To do this, you would more-than-likely need to increase Vring voltage (it is a voltage different to that of Vcore voltage)
- The max recommended Vring voltage is ~1.2v. It's default voltage hovers around 1.05v for most chips.
- Next-to-no chips are actually capable of holding a cache frequency identical to a high core frequency. (mine doesn't like going above 4.3ghz with recommended max voltages)
- The cache frequency has a absolute minimal impact on performance. You're loosing next-to-nothing by leaving it at default.
- The quickest way to test for cache frequency overclock stability is to run the Aida64 cache stress test (tick the cache stress test box and leave the rest blank). If you survive 4 hours, you'll be golden.

hope this helps


----------



## NightHawk06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> NB Frequency is the Cache frequency. It is related to the Core frequency, but they are not the same thing.
> Wizzie has explained a bit about it in the guide, but the basics are as follows:
> 
> - Cache frequency has a default clock of 3.7ghz for 4670k chips
> - In an ideal world, you would set the Cache frequency to the same frequency as your Core frequency (so, 4.7ghz in your case)
> - To do this, you would more-than-likely need to increase Vring voltage (it is a voltage different to that of Vcore voltage)
> - The max recommended Vring voltage is ~1.2v. It's default voltage hovers around 1.05v for most chips.
> - Next-to-no chips are actually capable of holding a cache frequency identical to a high core frequency. (mine doesn't like going above 4.3ghz with recommended max voltages)
> - The cache frequency has a absolute minimal impact on performance. You're loosing next-to-nothing by leaving it at default.
> - The quickest way to test for cache frequency overclock stability is to run the Aida64 cache stress test (tick the cache stress test box and leave the rest blank). If you survive 4 hours, you'll be golden.
> 
> hope this helps


oh ya so I need to change it to 47 same as cpu ratio? and raise vcore voltage? I'm new to overclocking this cpu and never heard of vring voltage


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NightHawk06*
> 
> oh ya so I need to change it to 47 same as cpu ratio? and raise vcore voltage? I'm new to overclocking this cpu and never heard of vring voltage


Try this:

- Keep Vcore voltage at what you have it now (1.34v)
- Keep Core frequency the same (4.7ghz)
- Raise Vring voltage (also called Cache Ratio voltage, or Uncore voltage) to 1.18v
- Raise both the "minimum cache" and "maximum cache" frequencies to 4.0ghz

see if you're stable with that first.

(if someone reading this is more familiar with MSI mobo's maybe they can provide some input into what the values are called on their UEFI?)


----------



## NightHawk06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Try this:
> 
> - Keep Vcore voltage at what you have it now (1.34v)
> - Keep Core frequency the same (4.7ghz)
> - Raise Vring voltage (also called Cache Ratio voltage, or Uncore voltage) to 1.18v
> - Raise both the "minimum cache" and "maximum cache" frequencies to 4.0ghz
> 
> see if you're stable with that first.
> 
> (if someone reading this is more familiar with MSI mobo's maybe they can provide some input into what the values are called on their UEFI?)


here is my bios what do I change can you arrow draw what to change?? This is very confusing to me lol


----------



## fleetfeather

change "CPU Ring Voltage" from Auto to 1.18v
change "Adjust Ring Ratio" from Auto to 40 (4000mhz)

if it doesn't boot, change "Adjust Ring Ratio" to 39 (3900mhz)


----------



## NightHawk06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> change "CPU Ring Voltage" from Auto to 1.18v
> change "Adjust Ring Ratio" from Auto to 40 (4000mhz)
> 
> if it doesn't boot, change "Adjust Ring Ratio" to 39 (3900mhz)


sweet will give it a try any of those other settings i need to disable power saving for cpu??


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NightHawk06*
> 
> sweet will give it a try any of those other settings i need to disable power saving for cpu??


for stress testing, i left all my power saving features on Auto. I can't see any settings in those photos which concern me too much personally. I think someone will probably suggest that you set a manual VCCIN voltage to 1.85v though


----------



## NightHawk06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> for stress testing, i left all my power saving features on Auto. I can't see any settings in those photos which concern me too much personally. I think someone will probably suggest that you set a manual VCCIN voltage to 1.85v though


oh ya I have no idea what that is have to change that also to 1.85v? It booted up cpu ring voltage 1.180v 4ghz cpu


----------



## NightHawk06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> for stress testing, i left all my power saving features on Auto. I can't see any settings in those photos which concern me too much personally. I think someone will probably suggest that you set a manual VCCIN voltage to 1.85v though


I just went back into bios and set at 4.1ghz and it booted up







can I go higher?


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NightHawk06*
> 
> oh ya I have no idea what that is have to change that also to 1.85v? It booted up cpu ring voltage 1.180v 4ghz cpu


you don't "have" to set a manual VCCIN, but most people prefer to. Run aida64 cache stress test for a couple of hours and see if 4.0 @ 1.18v is stable. If it is, you can keep moving "Adjust Ring Ratio" higher (4.1 -> 4.2 -> 4.3 etc.). You can also increase "CPU Ring Voltage" to 1.20v, but i wouldn't go any higher than that personally.


----------



## NightHawk06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> you don't "have" to set a manual VCCIN, but most people prefer to. Run aida64 cache stress test for a couple of hours and see if 4.0 @ 1.18v is stable. If it is, you can keep moving "Adjust Ring Ratio" higher (4.1 -> 4.2 -> 4.3 etc.). You can also increase "CPU Ring Voltage" to 1.20v, but i wouldn't go any higher than that personally.


so you recommend me changing the VCCIN is that voltage?? It booted up at 4.1ghz and I used Intel burn test temps never went over 66c








or do I gotta use Aida64 stress test each ghz?


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NightHawk06*
> 
> so you recommend me changing the VCCIN is that voltage?? It booted up at 4.1ghz and I used Intel burn test temps never went over 66c
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or do I gotta use Aida64 stress test each ghz?


Do you have the program called HWInfo64 on your pc? I'd use that to see what Auto voltage is currently giving you before I made any recommendations to change VCCIN.

Use aida64 as follows:



Notice only the 'cache' test is ticked.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *NightHawk06*
> 
> Hey guys I have a problem I overclocked my haswell i5 4670k to 4.8ghz other day now i'm at 4.7ghz!! Anyway I was doing some overclocking on my Memory and came
> across this NB Freq is at 3.8ghz why so?? I have the CPU Ratio at 4.7ghz 1.34v complete stable but shows here 3800mhz NB Freq that normal? I change it to 4.7 but wouldnt boot up so its at auto and Cpu ratio at 47
> 
> Have a MSI Z87 G45 motherboard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NB Frequency is the Cache frequency. It is related to the Core frequency, but they are not the same thing.
> Wizzie has explained a bit about it in the guide, but the basics are as follows:
> 
> - Cache frequency has a default clock of 3.7ghz for 4670k chips
> - In an ideal world, you would set the Cache frequency to the same frequency as your Core frequency (so, 4.7ghz in your case)
> - To do this, you would more-than-likely need to increase Vring voltage (it is a voltage different to that of Vcore voltage)
> - The max recommended Vring voltage is ~1.2v. It's default voltage hovers around 1.05v for most chips.
> - Next-to-no chips are actually capable of holding a cache frequency identical to a high core frequency. (mine doesn't like going above 4.3ghz with recommended max voltages)
> - The cache frequency has a absolute minimal impact on performance. You're loosing next-to-nothing by leaving it at default.
> - The quickest way to test for cache frequency overclock stability is to run the Aida64 cache stress test (tick the cache stress test box and leave the rest blank). If you survive 4 hours, you'll be golden.
> 
> hope this helps
Click to expand...

You are wrong as to say that maximum recommended Vring voltage is 1.2V.
Just take a look at the OC chart on the first page of the chart and see how many people are running Vring over 1.2V.

Nowhere has it been specified to stay below 1.2V for Vring.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> You are wrong as to say that maximum recommended Vring voltage is 1.2V.
> Just take a look at the OC chart on the first page of the chart and see how many people are running Vring over 1.2V.
> 
> Nowhere has it been specified to stay below 1.2V for Vring.


i have a ~ before the 1.2v. im stating 1.2v because i have no idea what his LLC settings are, thus i have no idea how far over 1.2v he might be shooting to his cache.


----------



## NightHawk06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Do you have the program called HWInfo64 on your pc? I'd use that to see what Auto voltage is currently giving you before I made any recommendations to change VCCIN.
> 
> Use aida64 as follows:
> 
> 
> 
> Notice only the 'cache' test is ticked.


No but here what it shows right now on hwmonitor.. I'm at 4.2ghz ran intel burn test and it passed didnt crash so I go higher? if crash raise the cpu ring voltage to 1.20v? Do I test it same way your picture shows?? tick that 1 box leave other blank?


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NightHawk06*
> 
> No but here what it shows right now on hwmonitor.. I'm at 4.2ghz ran intel burn test and it passed didnt crash so I go higher? if crash raise the cpu ring voltage to 1.20v? Do I test it same way your picture shows?? tick that 1 box leave other blank?


Alright let's see. I would:

- change VCCIN from Auto to 1.84v (this should bring VCCIN up to about 1.872v in HWMonitor)
- change Ring Voltage from 1.18v to 1.20v (this should bring LLC/Ring voltage up to 1.23v in HWMonitor)

I don't use IBT so I have no idea how easily it finds instability in cache ratio. Yeah, I'd say keep the cache at 4.2 like you have it now and see how you go in Aida64 with the settings exactly as they are in the screenshot i posted (all boxes unticked except for "Stress cache")


----------



## NightHawk06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Alright let's see. I would:
> 
> - change VCCIN from Auto to 1.84v (this should bring VCCIN up to about 1.872v in HWMonitor)
> - change Ring Voltage from 1.18v to 1.20v (this should bring LLC/Ring voltage up to 1.23v in HWMonitor)
> 
> I don't use IBT so I have no idea how easily it finds instability in cache ratio. Yeah, I'd say keep the cache at 4.2 like you have it now and see how you go in Aida64 with the settings exactly as they are in the screenshot i posted (all boxes unticked except for "Stress cache")


okay here what it shows right now I change all that what you said and will do a stress test only check that 1 box you have screenshot?? I'm at 4.4ghz


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NightHawk06*
> 
> okay here what it shows right now I change all that what you said and will do a stress test only check that 1 box you have screenshot?? I'm at 4.4ghz


looks alright to me (VCCIN will probably move a bit higher once you put your cpu under load). yep stress test with only that 1 box checked.


----------



## NightHawk06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> looks alright to me (VCCIN will probably move a bit higher once you put your cpu under load). yep stress test with only that 1 box checked.


Is this gonna hurt my CPU doing all this lol?? Dont wanna click stress and watch it catch FIRE lol how long stress test can I do each ghz bout 1hr? till I crash?


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NightHawk06*
> 
> Is this gonna hurt my CPU doing all this lol?? Dont wanna click stress and watch it catch FIRE lol how long stress test can I do each ghz bout 1hr? till I crash?


It shouldn't hurt your cpu at all, especially if you've been running IBT already







The "Stress cache" test produces fairly limited heat; when I run it with 1.28Vcore + 1.15Vring I reach 60C











yep, the test should fail within the first 1-2hours if it isn't stable


----------



## NightHawk06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> It shouldn't hurt your cpu at all, especially if you've been running IBT already
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "Stress cache" test produces fairly limited heat; when I run it with 1.28Vcore + 1.15Vring I reach 60C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yep, the test should fail within the first 1-2hours if it isn't stable


okay sweet will give it a try see whats sup post results later! and what is IBT lol?? i'm a noob so sorry for asking


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NightHawk06*
> 
> okay sweet will give it a try see whats sup post results later! and what is IBT lol?? i'm a noob so sorry for asking


IBT = intel burn test









Your temps in the Cache stress test will probably be in the 70-75C range, maybe lower. have fun


----------



## NightHawk06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> IBT = intel burn test
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your temps in the Cache stress test will probably be in the 70-75C range, maybe lower. have fun


Well I did 2hrs stress test at 4.4ghz at 2hrs it Freeze pc had to auto restart so back down to 4.3ghz will keep testing see what happens
Even when this is at 4.4ghz is my CPU still 4.7ghz overclocked? I see the base clock keeps going from 99 to 100 making cpu ratio go from 4.7 to 4.6 why is that?


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NightHawk06*
> 
> Well I did 2hrs stress test at 4.4ghz at 2hrs it Freeze pc had to auto restart so back down to 4.3ghz will keep testing see what happens
> Even when this is at 4.4ghz is my CPU still 4.7ghz overclocked? I see the base clock keeps going from 99 to 100 making cpu ratio go from 4.7 to 4.6 why is that?


want to give me a screen showing me what you're talking about? I can try explain it but im sure there are others in this thread with more experience than me who will have a better understanding


----------



## NightHawk06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> want to give me a screen showing me what you're talking about? I can try explain it but im sure there are others in this thread with more experience than me who will have a better understanding


ya cpu ratio still 4.7ghz and NB Freq is 4.3ghz havent tested this yet but 2hrs stress test on 4.4ghz wasnt stable it crashed but this keeps going up and down like crazy I set at 100 base clock still goes up and down :/


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NightHawk06*
> 
> ya cpu ratio still 4.7ghz and NB Freq is 4.3ghz havent tested this yet but 2hrs stress test on 4.4ghz wasnt stable it crashed but this keeps going up and down like crazy I set at 100 base clock still goes up and down :/


The BCLK is going to shift, especially if you have C1E enabled.....


----------



## NightHawk06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> The BCLK is going to shift, especially if you have C1E enabled.....


never seen it shift before and that is disabled hmm


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NightHawk06*
> 
> never seen it shift before and that is disabled hmm


Do you have all of your power saving options disabled? These could be the reason for your shifting....Mine shifts all the time, but never too far away from 100 - mainly like 99.98 to 100.01....


----------



## NightHawk06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Do you have all of your power saving options disabled? These could be the reason for your shifting....Mine shifts all the time, but never too far away from 100 - mainly like 99.98 to 100.01....


not for sure what I need to disable and stuff but I have it in Fixed mode and that turns off Turbo speed here is my bios picture idk if something needs to be turned off cpu power saving? it goes from 100 base clock to 99.9 or 8 then jumps back to 100


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NightHawk06*
> 
> not for sure what I need to disable and stuff but I have it in Fixed mode and that turns off Turbo speed here is my bios picture idk if something needs to be turned off cpu power saving? it goes from 100 base clock to 99.9 or 8 then jumps back to 100


Just a question: is it really that big of a deal?


----------



## NightHawk06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Just a question: is it really that big of a deal?


lol not really I mean didnt know why it was doing that had to ask


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NightHawk06*
> 
> lol not really I mean didnt know why it was doing that had to ask


Ah, gotcha...







No worries, it's normal....


----------



## NightHawk06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Ah, gotcha...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No worries, it's normal....










okay so I ran testing for 2+ hrs now at 4.3ghz NB Freq. and CPU Ratio at 4.7ghz my bf4 game crashed in like 20 mins what this mean have to raise CPU Vcore or those other settings what that other guy was telling me to do? It seem stable at 4.3ghz on NB Freq when testing 2hrs 20mins


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NightHawk06*
> 
> not for sure what I need to disable and stuff but I have it in Fixed mode and that turns off Turbo speed here is my bios picture idk if something needs to be turned off cpu power saving? it goes from 100 base clock to 99.9 or 8 then jumps back to 100


Find Spread Spectrum and try turning that off. Helps on some boards.


----------



## NightHawk06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Find Spread Spectrum and try turning that off. Helps on some boards.


ya couldnt find that setting and i will just keep trying tomorrow see how far I can get really trying to push my ram to 2400mhz its at 2000mhz stock manage to get 2200 with auto voltage when I change that it crashes :/ here my post if anyone can help out?

http://www.overclock.net/t/1450076/help-overclocking-my-corsair-dominator-gt#post_21365772


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *creos7*
> 
> 1) I agree 100% that it is synthetic which goes with all the caveats we've discussed a thousand times on this thread -- there's no guarantee it won't pass for like 20 hours and then the first game you play BSODs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2) It is a personal choice what level of synthetic stability you want. I could see a very clear correlation between how high my voltages were and how many hours of OCCT I could pass (started out at like 30mins, through 2-3hours then 5, then 6, and finally 8). I decided 8 makes me feel comfortable, but doesn't mean it really means anything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or that's it's appropriate. At all. Just psychological comfort for me. I just don't do serious gaming at all, otherwise I would have absolutely incorporated games into my battery of tests!
> 
> 3) it is very much a MODIFIED version of Linpack / Prime95 and -- to me -- is much more sensitive at lower heat! (though i've only verified that up to a point as temps get too high for Linpack/Prime95 to run a comparison)
> 
> 4) it does NOT generate heat anywhere near Linpack or Prime95. Heat is very manageable for me at my OC settings (you can see them in my other posts). Occasionally, it will spike to 95 but for the vast majority of the time it runs in the mid 70s (x264 runs in the 60s, very rarely spiking in the low 70s). In comparison, at current OC settings Prime95 runs solidly in the 90s for a single pass as does IBT and I dare not run it for longer. It's not something I would let run for more than a single pass with my higher voltages. Moreover at lower voltages OCCT caught stuff that Prime95 did not using lower heat!
> 
> *Darkwizzie,*
> I ran 30x passes of x264 last night, and it succeeded as expected. I'll probably keep running 8hr OCCT in the next couple of weeks to see if degradation occurs but i'm hoping OC settings are stable now.


I don't feel the need to stress my CPUs for hours on end after I know it's stable just to see if degredation occurs. If it does, all you're doing is manually degrading the life of the CPU. It's a lose-lose situation here.

You've already done x30 x264, 8hr OCCT, you're stable.


----------



## Pierre3400

I just want to add med 2cents.

PM if very important, for batch number.

My 4770K runs 4426ghz @ 1.280v It will not run any higher what so ever! Even 1,4 isnt stable for 4,5Ghz.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pierre3400*
> 
> I just want to add med 2cents.
> 
> PM if very important, for batch number.
> 
> My 4770K runs 4426ghz @ 1.280v It will not run any higher what so ever! Even 1,4 isnt stable for 4,5Ghz.


Surely you don't expect a miracle when you only list two settings?


----------



## Pierre3400

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Surely you don't expect a miracle when you only list two settings?


Not looking for a miracle. Those are my results after about a month of trying.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pierre3400*
> 
> Not looking for a miracle. Those are my results after about a month of trying.


We can probably help you more if you list other settings, is what I'm getting at. Do you know your input voltage, uncore multiplier and voltage, etc? What does 'not running at any higher' mean, as in it won't pass a stress test, it won't boot, or?


----------



## M.Marcelo

Hello, I've put my new rig (sig rig) into life finally, and after like a month of trials and sleepless night of overclocking madness, I reached 4.3 ghz, which you can say is very disappointing for this brand new cpu I have. I'd love to read all 675 pages in this thread, but you can imagine it's impossible because it will be extremely time consuming. So I'd love if any of you people are familiar my motherboard's settings please tell me if I do anything wrong in my overclocking or I just have a horrible horrible cpu. UEFI settings as follows:

Under "Extreme Tweaker" Tab:

Ai Overclock Tuner: Manual
CPU Strap: Auto
PLL Selection: Auto
Filter PLL: Auto
BCLK: 100
Initial BCLK: Auto
Asus Multicore Enhancement: Auto
CPU Core ratio: 43 (Sync All Cores)
Min. CPU Cache ratio: 35
Max. CPU Cache ratio: 43
Internal PLL Overvoltage: Auto
BCLK Freq : DRAM Freq Ratio: Auto
Dram Freq: 2133 Mhz
Xtreme tweaking: Enable
CPU Level Up: Auto
EPU Power Saving Mode: Disabled

"DRAM Timing Control" menu settings all left at auto. It had the timings that my RAM DIMM's have been advertised at. So I left em all in auto.

"DIGI+ Power Control" Menu Settings:

CPU Load-Line Calibration: Level 8 (which is maximum)
CPU voltage Freq: Auto
VCCIN MOS Volt Control: Auto
CPU Power Phase Control: Extreme
CPU Power Duty Control: Extreme
CPU Current Capability: Auto
CPU Power Thermal Control: 130
CPU Input Boot Voltage: Auto
DRAM Current Capability: %100
DRAM Voltage Frequency: Auto
DRAM Power Phase Control: Extreme

"Tweakers Paradise" Menu settings all left at auto.

"CPU Power Management" Menu Settings:

Enhanced Intel Speed Step Tech: Disabled
Turbo Mode: Enabled (Tried to disable it, but when I do so and put a multiplier for overclocking it turns back on. So I left it back on and noticed that it does not drop my multiplier even on %0 load. I don't know why this happens the way it does, but I never experienced a "turbo" act as such.) Also everything else is left at auto in this menu.

Continuing to "Extreme Tweaker" Tab with voltages:

Fully manual mode: Enabled
CPU Core Voltage: 1.265625
CPU Cache voltage: 1.265625
CPU System Agent Voltage: Auto
CPU Analog I/O Voltage: Auto
CPU Digital I/O Voltage: Auto
PCH Interfacing Voltage: Auto
SVID Control: Disabled
Initial CPU Input Voltage: Auto
Eventual CPU Input voltage: Auto
DRAM Voltage: 1.65000
PCH Core Voltage: Auto
PCH VLX Voltage: Auto
VTTDDR Voltage: Auto
DRAm CTRL REF Voltage: Auto
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA: Auto
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB: Auto
CPU Spread Spectrum: Disabled
BCLK Recovery: Enabled

So there are all my settings regarding to what I changed for overclocking, rest is boot options etc. and I know we don't need those here. I would be so thankful if anybody can enlighten me in terms of what can or can not be further done to achieve higher clock speed with my particular cpu. The batch is 316 if I remember correctly. I use all the equipment listed in my sig. Looking forward to any replies. Thanks!


----------



## getyasome

Ai Overclock Tuner: Manual
Asus Multucore enhancement : Disabled
Core Ratio: 45 / All Cores
Dram Frequency: 1600 MHz / Voltage & Timings set to spec
Cpu Core Voltage:: Manual / 1.290v
Cpu Spread Spectrum: Disabled

Cpu Power Phase Control: Extreme
Cpu Current Capacity: 130%

Enable Raid

That should get you 4.5GHz , I would make sure the Bios is current , Clear the CMOS , Load the above settings & leave everything else set to Auto, 1.290v - 1.31v Cpu Core Voltage is all I would go , Then If you get stable start lowering the V Core by 5 say 1.285 , till you find the sweet spot, then raising the ram a bit at a time.

Good Luck Mate.


----------



## OutlawII

Has anyone experimented with asus multicore enhancement? Wondering if disabling would allow a lower vcore or something useful like that.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M.Marcelo*
> 
> Hello, I've put my new rig (sig rig) into life finally, and after like a month of trials and sleepless night of overclocking madness, I reached 4.3 ghz, which you can say is very disappointing for this brand new cpu I have. I'd love to read all 675 pages in this thread, but you can imagine it's impossible because it will be extremely time consuming. So I'd love if any of you people are familiar my motherboard's settings please tell me if I do anything wrong in my overclocking or I just have a horrible horrible cpu. UEFI settings as follows:
> 
> Under "Extreme Tweaker" Tab:
> 
> Ai Overclock Tuner: Manual
> CPU Strap: Auto
> PLL Selection: Auto
> Filter PLL: Auto
> BCLK: 100
> Initial BCLK: Auto
> Asus Multicore Enhancement: Auto
> CPU Core ratio: 43 (Sync All Cores)
> Min. CPU Cache ratio: 35
> Max. CPU Cache ratio: 43
> Internal PLL Overvoltage: Auto
> BCLK Freq : DRAM Freq Ratio: Auto
> Dram Freq: 2133 Mhz
> Xtreme tweaking: Enable
> CPU Level Up: Auto
> EPU Power Saving Mode: Disabled
> 
> "DRAM Timing Control" menu settings all left at auto. It had the timings that my RAM DIMM's have been advertised at. So I left em all in auto.
> 
> "DIGI+ Power Control" Menu Settings:
> 
> CPU Load-Line Calibration: Level 8 (which is maximum)
> CPU voltage Freq: Auto
> VCCIN MOS Volt Control: Auto
> CPU Power Phase Control: Extreme
> CPU Power Duty Control: Extreme
> CPU Current Capability: Auto
> CPU Power Thermal Control: 130
> CPU Input Boot Voltage: Auto
> DRAM Current Capability: %100
> DRAM Voltage Frequency: Auto
> DRAM Power Phase Control: Extreme
> 
> "Tweakers Paradise" Menu settings all left at auto.
> 
> "CPU Power Management" Menu Settings:
> 
> Enhanced Intel Speed Step Tech: Disabled
> Turbo Mode: Enabled (Tried to disable it, but when I do so and put a multiplier for overclocking it turns back on. So I left it back on and noticed that it does not drop my multiplier even on %0 load. I don't know why this happens the way it does, but I never experienced a "turbo" act as such.) Also everything else is left at auto in this menu.
> 
> Continuing to "Extreme Tweaker" Tab with voltages:
> 
> Fully manual mode: Enabled
> CPU Core Voltage: 1.265625
> CPU Cache voltage: 1.265625
> CPU System Agent Voltage: Auto
> CPU Analog I/O Voltage: Auto
> CPU Digital I/O Voltage: Auto
> PCH Interfacing Voltage: Auto
> SVID Control: Disabled
> Initial CPU Input Voltage: Auto
> Eventual CPU Input voltage: Auto
> DRAM Voltage: 1.65000
> PCH Core Voltage: Auto
> PCH VLX Voltage: Auto
> VTTDDR Voltage: Auto
> DRAm CTRL REF Voltage: Auto
> DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA: Auto
> DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB: Auto
> CPU Spread Spectrum: Disabled
> BCLK Recovery: Enabled
> 
> So there are all my settings regarding to what I changed for overclocking, rest is boot options etc. and I know we don't need those here. I would be so thankful if anybody can enlighten me in terms of what can or can not be further done to achieve higher clock speed with my particular cpu. The batch is 316 if I remember correctly. I use all the equipment listed in my sig. Looking forward to any replies. Thanks!


You don't need to read 600+ pages, just the first post of this thread. It has most of everything you seek. Don't forget, these 600+ pages revolve around the guide and chart originally, listed at the start of the thread.

For example, that cache voltage is a bit high, your uncore is as high as your core, that's not right.

My method mandates that uncore be set at stock or a much lower value while overclocking core. And ram set to stock. etc, etc. You can't do any sort of scientific testing by changing 6 or more variables at one time, which are you doing by OCing ram, uncore, and core.

Eventual input voltage is also important to some extent depending on the circumstance.


----------



## SgtRotty

Whats the most accurate way to test uncore stability?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SgtRotty*
> 
> Whats the most accurate way to test uncore stability?


As far as I know, you just test it like you are for core stability. One guy suggested that x264 isn't as good of an uncore stability test, but that remains to be proven. Perhaps Aida has a specific test that stresses uncore more... FPU test? Dunno, ask Cyro. I just knew that my given uncore/core setup is stable under all conditions, so when I went one core multiplier up and no instability after I ironed out the VCCIN, I just stuck with 4.2ghz uncore.


----------



## getyasome

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutlawII*
> 
> Has anyone experimented with asus multicore enhancement? Wondering if disabling would allow a lower vcore or something useful like that.


I have it Disabled @ 4.6GHz & 1.28v
Ram @ 2400MHz

All is well for me , I do think the Guide here say;s to Disable it . If I'm right.


----------



## Ovrclck

The Asus rep JJ or whatever his name is. He also recommends to disable multicore enhancement as it may hinder your oc.


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aemonn*
> 
> Hey guys, what is the consensus on using [email protected] as a stress test? If i'm going to spend hours with my processor pegged at 100% to test for stability, I'd rather the effort be used for something even if it means I need to run it for an extra 3-6 hours to be certain.


Folding is a good stress test. I run mine 24/7 and it does take a little more VCore than heavy gaming for a few hours. Just make sure that you got good enough cooling to be testing it for those longer periods of time. Haswell can also easily BSOD due to temp spikes.


----------



## pkrexer

Does anyone use adaptive voltage over static after achieving a stable OC? I understand you're not supposed to run stress test with adaptive voltage but I was just playing some games and using my computer as I normally would while I was keeping track of my temps and voltage and at one point, my vcore spiked up to 1.5v







my offset was for 1.42 vcore.

I think I'm running static from now on, I'm not trusting adaptive anymore...


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pkrexer*
> 
> Does anyone use adaptive voltage over static after achieving a stable OC? I understand you're not supposed to run stress test with adaptive voltage but I was just playing some games and using my computer as I normally would while I was keeping track of my temps and voltage and at one point, my vcore spiked up to 1.5v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my offset was for 1.42 vcore.
> 
> I think I'm running static from now on, I'm not trusting adaptive anymore...


Many of us run adaptive after our OCs are done. I do. No matter what you hit it with, folding, BF4, chess, x264, whatever, it's not going to do much to the voltage. Just don't accidently run Prime 95 and everything is normal.


----------



## Shanenanigans

I don't run adaptive at all. For my current 4.5Ghz speeds, adaptive put me at 1.32v, when it is stable at 1.28v. My cooler can't handle more than that.


----------



## getyasome

My Adaptive Voltage is set..

Additional Turbo Mode CPU Core Voltage / 1.285

4.6GHz

I see 1.287v on 80% load will encoding a movie.


----------



## mboner1

Well i just got my i7 4770k and have it overclocked to 4.5ghz @ 1.32v stable... well except i run aida64 and with the fpu test my temps jump to 95+ instantly. I can run any other stress test and not go over 70 , is that a indication of something bad going on or is it just a really powerful stress test? Obviously it's not good but all other tests are fine. If i set everything back to stock i don't go over 75 with the fpu test and with all other tests don't go over 50. Any ideas??


----------



## error-id10t

What it's worth, this is what I would try, I've obviously left your core clocks to decide for yourself and it's voltage. Cache I suggest you drop down to auto which if your board behaves the same as mine will give you x39.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M.Marcelo*
> 
> Under "Extreme Tweaker" Tab:
> 
> Ai Overclock Tuner: Manual XMP
> CPU Strap: Auto
> PLL Selection: Auto
> Filter PLL: Auto LC
> BCLK: 100
> Initial BCLK: Auto
> Asus Multicore Enhancement: Auto Disable
> CPU Core ratio: 43 (Sync All Cores)
> Min. CPU Cache ratio: 35 Auto
> Max. CPU Cache ratio: 43 Auto
> Internal PLL Overvoltage: Auto Disable
> BCLK Freq : DRAM Freq Ratio: Auto
> Dram Freq: 2133 Mhz
> Xtreme tweaking: Enable
> CPU Level Up: Auto Disable (you're doing this manually right)
> EPU Power Saving Mode: Disabled
> 
> "DIGI+ Power Control" Menu Settings:
> 
> CPU Load-Line Calibration: Level 8 (which is maximum) Level 7
> CPU voltage Freq: Auto
> VCCIN MOS Volt Control: Auto
> CPU Power Phase Control: Extreme Optimised
> CPU Power Duty Control: Extreme T.Probe
> CPU Current Capability: Auto 130
> CPU Power Thermal Control: 130
> CPU Input Boot Voltage: Auto
> DRAM Current Capability: %100 110%
> DRAM Voltage Frequency: Auto
> DRAM Power Phase Control: Extreme Optimised
> 
> "CPU Power Management" Menu Settings:
> 
> Enhanced Intel Speed Step Tech: Disabled Enabled
> 
> Continuing to "Extreme Tweaker" Tab with voltages:
> 
> Fully manual mode: Enabled
> CPU Core Voltage: 1.265625
> CPU Cache voltage: 1.265625 Auto
> CPU System Agent Voltage: Auto
> CPU Analog I/O Voltage: Auto
> CPU Digital I/O Voltage: Auto
> PCH Interfacing Voltage: Auto
> SVID Control: Disabled See below
> Initial CPU Input Voltage: Auto What is it now? I'd probably set it to 1.8v which would cover you for a fair amount of any increase (or I'd turn SVID on above which should put you ~1.82v)
> Eventual CPU Input voltage: Auto See above
> DRAM Voltage: 1.65000
> PCH Core Voltage: Auto
> PCH VLX Voltage: Auto
> VTTDDR Voltage: Auto
> DRAm CTRL REF Voltage: Auto
> DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA: Auto
> DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB: Auto
> CPU Spread Spectrum: Disabled
> BCLK Recovery: Enabled Disabled (you haven't changed BCLK, so no need for this to be enabled).


----------



## SgtRotty

XTU question here, what does everyone recommend for enable or disabling of processor integrated VR faults? my vcore volts are on override in bios, should this be disabled?

and also, is there a way to test memory and core together? mine only lets them stress separately.


----------



## creos7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I don't feel the need to stress my CPUs for hours on end after I know it's stable just to see if degredation occurs. If it does, all you're doing is manually degrading the life of the CPU. It's a lose-lose situation here.
> 
> You've already done x30 x264, 8hr OCCT, you're stable.


I agree that normally I wouldn't do that -- what prompted me to be more aggressive is that that's exactly what i thought a few weeks ago. And then stuff degraded. I did read that it's normal and it takes some burn-in time for your CPU to settle on stable settings. I'm just not sure if those are it. I'm not planning to stress test constantly but I'll run another 8-hour test in a week. If it passes then, I'll call it stable. Hope this makes sense.


----------



## creos7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *getyasome*
> 
> I have it Disabled @ 4.6GHz & 1.28v
> Ram @ 2400MHz
> 
> All is well for me , I do think the Guide here say;s to Disable it . If I'm right.


I'm pretty sure multicore enhancement only makes sense if you don't OC. It basically forces all your cores to use the intel boost (rather than just 1) so if you are stock, all of them go to 3.9 given all the other variables are not breached (temps, power consumption, etc). When we OC we generally OC all cores anyway. I don't know if multicore enhancement does anything else, but from what i know it just makes no sense to have it set. Just disable it.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *creos7*
> 
> I agree that normally I wouldn't do that -- what prompted me to be more aggressive is that that's exactly what i thought a few weeks ago. And then stuff degraded. I did read that it's normal and it takes some burn-in time for your CPU to settle on stable settings. I'm just not sure if those are it. I'm not planning to stress test constantly but I'll run another 8-hour test in a week. If it passes then, I'll call it stable. Hope this makes sense.


Unless you run stress tests for fun, then there is such a thing as over-stressing your CPU - to the point where you damage it....The best way to tell if you're OC is stable is to start using it....


----------



## NightHawk06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> IBT = intel burn test
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your temps in the Cache stress test will probably be in the 70-75C range, maybe lower. have fun


alright man so Today I had enough time to overclock everything and I'm at 4.8ghz cpu ratio and NB Freq is 4.4ghz... I been testing for bout 3hrs almost 4hrs here at 1136pm
how is Results? I have voltage at 1.430v for 4.8ghz idk if that to high but seems stable and temps aint gone past 84c


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NightHawk06*
> 
> alright man so Today I had enough time to overclock everything and I'm at 4.8ghz cpu ratio and NB Freq is 4.4ghz... I been testing for bout 3hrs almost 4hrs here at 1136pm
> how is Results? I have voltage at 1.430v for 4.8ghz idk if that to high but seems stable and temps aint gone past 84c


with 4.8ghz @ 1.43v you might start to see degradation of your chip over time due to the vcore voltage being quite high. It's obviously not a concern for you temperature-wise, so it's really just something you need to ask yourself "am I going to be annoyed if my chip degrades?".

44x cache @ 1.27v is not too bad at all. nice!

max temp is good too.

i find it interesting that your total power draw is so low. It should be higher than 94W, but that might just be due to a different sensor implementation on MSI motherboards.

You can increase VCCIN in your bios a bit higher. It's at 1.85v atm but you can raise that to 1.90v if you want (obviously it's not necessary since you say you might be stable with 1.85v)

(@Darkwizzie This is a very interesting screenshot. 1.43Vcore and only 1.85v VRIN??)

edit: I read your PM. Sorry, I don't know where the LLC settings are on your MSI mobo


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NightHawk06*
> 
> alright man so Today I had enough time to overclock everything and I'm at 4.8ghz cpu ratio and NB Freq is 4.4ghz... I been testing for bout 3hrs almost 4hrs here at 1136pm
> how is Results? I have voltage at 1.430v for 4.8ghz idk if that to high but seems stable and temps aint gone past 84c


Whoa, 1.48v. Crazy man. I wonder if that's bad for degradation.


----------



## NightHawk06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> with 4.8ghz @ 1.43v you might start to see degradation of your chip over time due to the vcore voltage being quite high. It's obviously not a concern for you temperature-wise, so it's really just something you need to ask yourself "am I going to be annoyed if my chip degrades?".
> 
> 44x cache @ 1.27v is not too bad at all. nice!
> 
> max temp is good too.
> 
> i find it interesting that your total power draw is so low. It should be higher than 94W, but that might just be due to a different sensor implementation on MSI motherboards.
> 
> You can increase VCCIN in your bios a bit higher. It's at 1.85v atm but you can raise that to 1.90v if you want (obviously it's not necessary since you say you might be stable with 1.85v)
> 
> (@Darkwizzie This is a very interesting screenshot. 1.43Vcore and only 1.85v VRIN??)
> 
> edit: I read your PM. Sorry, I don't know where the LLC settings are on your MSI mobo


Ya alright I just lowered it back down to 4.7ghz cpu ratio and still same NB freq 4.4ghz ... I didnt know if 1.42v+ was safe or not so just went down 1ghz happy wit 4.7ghz complete stable highest temps was only 74c at 4.7ghz 1.34v

I would like to go higher on the NB Freq would I need to raise VCCIN or CPU RING VOTAGE?? How high can I go wit those settings 1.90v for vccin? what bout cpu ring voltage?

here whats I change vccin 1.85v


----------



## NightHawk06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> Whoa, 1.48v. Crazy man. I wonder if that's bad for degradation.


Ya I have no idea why it does that I have it set at 1.43v in bios and it reads 1.47v+ on HwMonitor
cant seem to find LLC in bios set turbo or extreme for overclocking cpu.. but I went back down to 4.7ghz stable 1.34v


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NightHawk06*
> 
> Ya alright I just lowered it back down to 4.7ghz cpu ratio and still same NB freq 4.4ghz ... I didnt know if 1.42v+ was safe or not so just went down 1ghz happy wit 4.7ghz complete stable highest temps was only 74c at 4.7ghz 1.34v
> 
> I would like to go higher on the NB Freq would I need to raise VCCIN or CPU RING VOTAGE?? How high can I go wit those settings 1.90v for vccin? what bout cpu ring voltage?
> 
> here whats I change vccin 1.85v


cool cool. 1.34v is certainly fine for everyday use.

NB Freq is dependent on Ring Voltage. You're approaching the top end of ring voltage already; 1.30v as reported by HWMonitor is the point which most people don't go past. I personally don't go past 1.25v for ring voltage, but I'm a lot more cautious than most









Most people don't go higher than 1.90v VCCIN (it's really on necessary to go higher than 1.90v if you weren't stable with less than 1.90v).


----------



## NightHawk06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> cool cool. 1.34v is certainly fine for everyday use.
> 
> NB Freq is dependent on Ring Voltage. You're approaching the top end of ring voltage already; 1.30v as reported by HWMonitor is the point which most people don't go past. I personally don't go past 1.25v for ring voltage, but I'm a lot more cautious than most
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most people don't go higher than 1.90v VCCIN (it's really on necessary to go higher than 1.90v if you weren't stable with less than 1.90v).


so ring voltage is llc/ring? if so it shows 1.269v what do i need to look at where it shows 1.30v?? I have it set at like 1.24v in bios


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NightHawk06*
> 
> so ring voltage is llc/ring? if so it shows 1.269v what do i need to look at where it shows 1.30v?? I have it set at like 1.24v in bios


correct. if you set 1.24v in the bios and HWMonitor shows 1.269v, then you would probably want to set 1.26v or 1.27v in the bios and see if HWMonitor reports it as 1.30v


----------



## NightHawk06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> correct. if you set 1.24v in the bios and HWMonitor shows 1.269v, then you would probably want to set 1.26v or 1.27v in the bios and see if HWMonitor reports it as 1.30v


okay so I can go up to 1.3v and keep it under that? I really would like to hit 4.5ghz NB Freq if possible







right now it reads 1.259 at 1.23v


----------



## fleetfeather

yeah i think so. there's a few people in the table at the start of this thread who have ring voltage at 1.3v reported in HWM. Only one person has gone higher than 1.3v, so i wouldn't be too keen to go past 1.3

good luck in reaching 4.5


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mboner1*
> 
> Well i just got my i7 4770k and have it overclocked to 4.5ghz @ 1.32v stable... well except i run aida64 and with the fpu test my temps jump to 95+ instantly. I can run any other stress test and not go over 70 , is that a indication of something bad going on or is it just a really powerful stress test? Obviously it's not good but all other tests are fine. If i set everything back to stock i don't go over 75 with the fpu test and with all other tests don't go over 50. Any ideas??


Don't use FPU, use normal full sweep testing. Specialized testing stresses one part way more. So it's probably not the CPU at fault, it's just the problem occuring from your stress test settings. Kudos to you for monitoring temps the first minute of starting a stress test. That's what smart people do.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *creos7*
> 
> I agree that normally I wouldn't do that -- what prompted me to be more aggressive is that that's exactly what i thought a few weeks ago. And then stuff degraded. I did read that it's normal and it takes some burn-in time for your CPU to settle on stable settings. I'm just not sure if those are it. I'm not planning to stress test constantly but I'll run another 8-hour test in a week. If it passes then, I'll call it stable. Hope this makes sense.


There might be a break in, it's often obscured by people who do insufficient stability tests. So what happens is, they pass stress test, use the computer for a while, no Bsod due to luck. Then their luck runs out and they see a Bsod and yell about degradation and their chip dying and the apocalypse, etc etc. Not saying you're saying that, just want to clarify that sometimes degradation isn't degradation but rather poor stability in the first place. But yes, that doesn't disprove that such a break in doesn't exist.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NightHawk06*
> 
> so ring voltage is llc/ring? if so it shows 1.269v what do i need to look at where it shows 1.30v?? I have it set at like 1.24v in bios


It's listed on the first page, yo.

Ring bus = Cache ratio = uncore

Ring voltage = cache voltage = uncore voltage

LLC is load line calibration, for the input voltage IIRC.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> with 4.8ghz @ 1.43v you might start to see degradation of your chip over time due to the vcore voltage being quite high. It's obviously not a concern for you temperature-wise, so it's really just something you need to ask yourself "am I going to be annoyed if my chip degrades?".
> 
> 44x cache @ 1.27v is not too bad at all. nice!
> 
> max temp is good too.
> 
> i find it interesting that your total power draw is so low. It should be higher than 94W, but that might just be due to a different sensor implementation on MSI motherboards.
> 
> You can increase VCCIN in your bios a bit higher. It's at 1.85v atm but you can raise that to 1.90v if you want (obviously it's not necessary since you say you might be stable with 1.85v)
> 
> (@Darkwizzie This is a very interesting screenshot. 1.43Vcore and only 1.85v VRIN??)
> 
> edit: I read your PM. Sorry, I don't know where the LLC settings are on your MSI mobo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I were rich, I'd get multiple Haswell configs and test them to obtain a larger sample size. But I'm not, so I can only tell you the behavior of my CPU for sure. And for sure, I need more Vrin when Vcore goes past a certain point. As you probably already know, I didn't just put two settings and once it worked, declare Vrin to be the savior of high vcore OCing, I did test after test to demonstrate an increase in stability. BUT, I can only do such detailed tests with CPUs I actually own. And that's one. So there's a proven sample size of one. Having said that, I think one detailed test is enough to consider Vrin a factor.
> 
> I'm not even 100% whats going on with 1.42 vcore and 1.85 Vrin. Perhaps it is true that he is stable, and his cpu is just flat out different.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> with 4.8ghz @ 1.43v you might start to see degradation of your chip over time due to the vcore voltage being quite high. It's obviously not a concern for you temperature-wise, so it's really just something you need to ask yourself "am I going to be annoyed if my chip degrades?".
> 
> 44x cache @ 1.27v is not too bad at all. nice!
> 
> max temp is good too.
> 
> i find it interesting that your total power draw is so low. It should be higher than 94W, but that might just be due to a different sensor implementation on MSI motherboards.
> 
> You can increase VCCIN in your bios a bit higher. It's at 1.85v atm but you can raise that to 1.90v if you want (obviously it's not necessary since you say you might be stable with 1.85v)
> 
> (@Darkwizzie This is a very interesting screenshot. 1.43Vcore and only 1.85v VRIN??)
> 
> edit: I read your PM. Sorry, I don't know where the LLC settings are on your MSI mobo


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NightHawk06*
> 
> alright man so Today I had enough time to overclock everything and I'm at 4.8ghz cpu ratio and NB Freq is 4.4ghz... I been testing for bout 3hrs almost 4hrs here at 1136pm
> how is Results? I have voltage at 1.430v for 4.8ghz idk if that to high but seems stable and temps aint gone past 84c


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NightHawk06*
> 
> okay so I can go up to 1.3v and keep it under that? I really would like to hit 4.5ghz NB Freq if possible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> right now it reads 1.259 at 1.23v


Due to uhm, random OCN website weirdness, I'm finding it hard to edit my posts with the correct format, so I'll just flat out double post. It's my thread, sue me.









Yes, you can probably hit 1.3v no problem. But consider what you're doing: You're upping the risk... not by much really, a small amount to be sure, make no mistake. But for what? An extra 100mhz uncore has the performance difference less than a tenth of a percent. And that's in CPU benchmarks. It's purely a psychological reason.

Having said that, I'm not here to dictate what reasons you need to do something, only list out the facts of the situation. I myself am at 1.28v Vring.

Also, friendly neighborhood reminder from Darkwizzie to come back and list your overclock settings when you're done!


----------



## M.Marcelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> What it's worth, this is what I would try, I've obviously left your core clocks to decide for yourself and it's voltage. Cache I suggest you drop down to auto which if your board behaves the same as mine will give you x39.


Well thanks for the help, I tried those, did not succeed at 4.4 Ghz and I went as far as putting a vcore of 1.32. BSOD in a few seconds after starting running small fft's in p95. I guess I just have a bad overclocker again. I'm stuck at 4.3 Ghz with 1.262 vcore.

Btw CPU Level Up setting does not have a disable option, it's just 4.2, 4.4, 4.6 and auto. That's why I had it in auto. Also Initial CPU Input voltage at auto was set at 1.710, tried it in 1.800 and 1.810 both in Initial and Eventual, did not work :/


----------



## fleetfeather

i find it really disheartening to hear of other users who received poor overclocking chips. I've been in your position before (44 @ 1.375v) and I truly feel your pain.

at some point, it really is just worth considering dropping 25 bucks on the Intel overclocking warranty and touching your chip with a AA battery lol


----------



## lolslk

I don't think such a statement is possible because it depends on all these factors, the peculiarity of your own system and where the weaknesses emerge, etc. Hardware today is extremely complex and each component is unique.


----------



## Aemonn

Hey guys, this is hopefully a quick question.

I'm struggling to see the difference regarding vcore voltage between adaptive mode and manual mode. From my understanding adaptive mode should allow the core voltage to scale up and down with the CPU utilization. However, when I have it set in manual mode with a voltage specified, the voltage still scales down. I'm running in adaptive right now anyway, but if manual behaves the same... why not run in manual mode all the time?

I'm running a 4770k with a Asus z87 Sabertooth. 4.5ghz with adpative voltage set at 1.2v (during stress, OCCT reports it at 1.216).


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aemonn*
> 
> Hey guys, this is hopefully a quick question.
> 
> I'm struggling to see the difference regarding vcore voltage between adaptive mode and manual mode. From my understanding adaptive mode should allow the core voltage to scale up and down with the CPU utilization. However, when I have it set in manual mode with a voltage specified, the voltage still scales down. I'm running in adaptive right now anyway, but if manual behaves the same... why not run in manual mode all the time?
> 
> I'm running a 4770k with a Asus z87 Sabertooth. 4.5ghz with adpative voltage set at 1.2v (during stress, OCCT reports it at 1.216).


Asus mobo's which have the C States and EIST set to Auto (which you probably do) results in adaptive voltage even in Manual voltage mode







I have the same with my z87 Gryphon.

I'd personally leave it in manual mode with C states + EIST enabled like you currently do, as what you're experiencing is ultimately what people who don't have this luxury are trying to achieve by switching to adaptive mode. Furthermore, you won't have to worry about certain environments bumping your Vcore higher than you anticipate


----------



## EvoDC5

I took the picture before I installed HWMonitor, but my Vcore seems really high, although it is listed under the motherboard and not the cpu.

I stopped the test immediately in a panic when I saw that, but I feel like that's actually not the Vcore for the cpu, or else my temps would be out the roof.



Username: EvoDC5
CPU Model: i5 4670k
Core Multiplier: 100
CPU VID: 1.21
Vcore: 1.792 (can't be right?)
Input Voltage:
Uncore Multiplier: 34
Uncore Voltage: Auto
Cooling Solution: NH-D14
Stability Test: AIDA64 FPU only
Batch Number:
Ram Speed: 1333mhz @ 9-9-9-24


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvoDC5*
> 
> I took the picture before I installed HWMonitor, but my Vcore seems really high, although it is listed under the motherboard and not the cpu.
> 
> I stopped the test immediately in a panic when I saw that, but I feel like that's actually not the Vcore for the cpu, or else my temps would be out the roof.
> 
> 
> 
> Username: EvoDC5
> CPU Model: i5 4670k
> Core Multiplier: 100
> CPU VID: 1.21
> Vcore: 1.792 (can't be right?)
> Input Voltage:
> Uncore Multiplier: 34
> Uncore Voltage: Auto
> Cooling Solution: NH-D14
> Stability Test: AIDA64 FPU only
> Batch Number:
> Ram Speed: 1333mhz @ 9-9-9-24


I don't see where it says 1.792 on there. You have three windows open and in OCN pictures, the picture is like 5000 x 5000 resolution. If you did hit that high, your CPU would be dead by now so the good news is, you probably saw it wrong. You most likely saw Input Voltage instead of Vcore. Input Voltage for 1.792v is OK and maybe even on the slightly low side. Aida is picking up a Vcore of 1.212.


----------



## NightHawk06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> yeah i think so. there's a few people in the table at the start of this thread who have ring voltage at 1.3v reported in HWM. Only one person has gone higher than 1.3v, so i wouldn't be too keen to go past 1.3
> 
> good luck in reaching 4.5


So I was doing stress testing last nite at 4.7 cpu ratio and 4.5ghz nb freq tested for 5hrs didint crash







but like 7hrs it Crashed was gonna take pictures at 7hrs if it made it but failed
I did manage to go from 1.27v to 1.28 and it reads this and idk if I would be stable by +10v will stress test today see what happens

oops wrong pic here it is


----------



## EvoDC5

Yeah the Vcore reading under the Motherboard dropdown is reading the CPU input voltage for some reason. I figured the Core Voltage under AIDA was the Vcore but I just wanted to verify with HWmonitor.

I don't know how the picture is showing a 5k x 5k resolution, every way I try to go about it its only showing 500x1000

Anyway with these settings I was stable for 13 hours before I stopped the test but I don't have a screenshot for it, so lets just go with 11 hours from this screenshot.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvoDC5*
> 
> Yeah the Vcore reading under the Motherboard dropdown is reading the CPU input voltage for some reason. I figured the Core Voltage under AIDA was the Vcore but I just wanted to verify with HWmonitor.
> 
> I don't know how the picture is showing a 5k x 5k resolution, every way I try to go about it its only showing 500x1000
> 
> Anyway with these settings I was stable for 13 hours before I stopped the test but I don't have a screenshot for it, so lets just go with 11 hours from this screenshot.


Nope, and it's not really your fault it's so large. Just the way the forum is and I didn't find an easy fix. Ok, I'll chart you in just a second.


----------



## Hhead

hello there.. im new to the forum. also new to overclocking.
i got a pentium 2 300mhz. now trying to overclock it to 450mhz but first i gotta get rid of these 32mb ddr rams and get a beand new 64mb ones.
just kidding..

I just got my i7 4770k batch 314. + Z87 sabertooth + 2X8 Gskill 2400mhz tridentX

ive been reading since page 650 and my head is pretty messed up..
been working on my OCs but none is stable till now.
im currently running 4000 mhz. and testing with aida64 + cinebench + intel burn test

but there are too many voltages with many aliases.and im not sure which one to raise

i set my input voltage to 1.9 and max cache is 38x right now.
core voltage is 1.2 with 40x multiplier.

ram currently runnin at 1600.

and what is aida64 fpu stress test doing really? yesterday i tried that and my temps suddenly went up to 100 in a second then i stopped it. now doing my stability tests only stressing CPU and memory.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hhead*
> 
> hello there.. im new to the forum. also new to overclocking.
> i got a pentium 2 300mhz. now trying to overclock it to 450mhz but first i gotta get rid of these 32mb ddr rams and get a beand new 64mb ones.
> just kidding..
> 
> I just got my i7 4770k batch 314. + Z87 sabertooth + 2X8 Gskill 2400mhz tridentX
> 
> ive been reading since page 650 and my head is pretty messed up..
> been working on my OCs but none is stable till now.
> im currently running 4000 mhz. and testing with aida64 + cinebench + intel burn test
> 
> but there are too many voltages with many aliases.and im not sure which one to raise
> 
> i set my input voltage to 1.9 and max cache is 38x right now.
> core voltage is 1.2 with 40x multiplier.
> 
> ram currently runnin at 1600.
> 
> and what is aida64 fpu stress test doing really? yesterday i tried that and my temps suddenly went up to 100 in a second then i stopped it. now doing my stability tests only stressing CPU and memory.


It's listed on the first page.

Just run the general all-around suite of tests.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvoDC5*
> 
> I took the picture before I installed HWMonitor, but my Vcore seems really high, although it is listed under the motherboard and not the cpu.
> 
> I stopped the test immediately in a panic when I saw that, but I feel like that's actually not the Vcore for the cpu, or else my temps would be out the roof.
> 
> 
> 
> Username: EvoDC5
> CPU Model: i5 4670k
> Core Multiplier: 100
> CPU VID: 1.21
> Vcore: 1.792 (can't be right?)
> Input Voltage:
> Uncore Multiplier: 34
> Uncore Voltage: Auto
> Cooling Solution: NH-D14
> Stability Test: AIDA64 FPU only
> Batch Number:
> Ram Speed: 1333mhz @ 9-9-9-24


BTW, the core multiplier isn't 100. The base clock is 100, the core multiplier is 44.

Google Docs is completely freaking out right now. I hope it's not broken.

EDIT: I managed to avoid an apocalypse.


----------



## jameyscott

Maybe he just has a super awesome cpu that can reach 1 terahertz.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Maybe he just has a super awesome cpu that can reach 1 terahertz.


Well, he *did* say his Vcore was 1.792.


----------



## jameyscott

He has a slave to throw liquid nitrogen on while he games.


----------



## Hhead

why is my 4th core is colder than the others?

my tweaker settings are

ai overclock tuner - manual
cpu strap - auto
pll selection - auto
filter pll - auto
bclk freq. - 100
multicore enhanc. - disabled
core ratio - sync all cores
multiplier - 41
min cpu cache ratio - auto
max cpu cache ratio - 38

internal pll overvoltage - auto
bclk freq : DRAM freq ratio - auto
DRAM freq. - 1600
OC tuner - As Is
Epu power saving mode - disabled

extreme overvoltage - disabled
cpu core voltage (1.264) - manual mode
+cpu core voltage override - 1.2
cpu cache voltage (1.211v) - auto
cpu system agent voltage offset mode sign (0.856) +
+cpu system agent voltage offset - auto
cpu analog i/o voltage offset mode sign +
+cpu analog i/o voltage offset - auto
cpu digital i/o voltage offset mode sign +
+ cpu analog i/o voltage offset - auto

SVID control - auto
CPU input voltage (1.920v) - 1.9
DRAM voltage (1.652V) - auto
PCH core voltage (1.053V) - auto
PCH VLX voltage (1.500V) - auto
VTTDDR vltage (0.825) - auto
DRAM CTRL REF voltage - auto
DRAM CTRL REF voltage on CHA - auto
DRAM CTRL REF voltage on CHB - auto
clock crossing Vboot - auto
clock crossing reset voltage - auto
clock crossing voltage - auto
CPU spread spectrum - auto

Which one of these parameters should i play with to stabilize my OC.
and what is max cache ratio really doing? do i get more stable OC if i lower it?

now im gonna try 41X+


----------



## jameyscott

Unless you have the worst haswell known to man, you shouldn't need that much voltage for 40x


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hhead*
> 
> 
> 
> why is my 4th core is colder than the others?
> 
> my tweaker settings are
> 
> ai overclock tuner - manual
> cpu strap - auto
> pll selection - auto
> filter pll - auto
> bclk freq. - 100
> multicore enhanc. - disabled
> core ratio - sync all cores
> multiplier - 41
> min cpu cache ratio - auto
> max cpu cache ratio - 38
> 
> internal pll overvoltage - auto
> bclk freq : DRAM freq ratio - auto
> DRAM freq. - 1600
> OC tuner - As Is
> Epu power saving mode - disabled
> 
> extreme overvoltage - disabled
> cpu core voltage (1.264) - manual mode
> +cpu core voltage override - 1.2
> cpu cache voltage (1.211v) - auto
> cpu system agent voltage offset mode sign (0.856) +
> +cpu system agent voltage offset - auto
> cpu analog i/o voltage offset mode sign +
> +cpu analog i/o voltage offset - auto
> cpu digital i/o voltage offset mode sign +
> + cpu analog i/o voltage offset - auto
> 
> SVID control - auto
> CPU input voltage (1.920v) - 1.9
> DRAM voltage (1.652V) - auto
> PCH core voltage (1.053V) - auto
> PCH VLX voltage (1.500V) - auto
> VTTDDR vltage (0.825) - auto
> DRAM CTRL REF voltage - auto
> DRAM CTRL REF voltage on CHA - auto
> DRAM CTRL REF voltage on CHB - auto
> clock crossing Vboot - auto
> clock crossing reset voltage - auto
> clock crossing voltage - auto
> CPU spread spectrum - auto
> 
> Which one of these parameters should i play with to stabilize my OC.
> and what is max cache ratio really doing? do i get more stable OC if i lower it?
> 
> now im gonna try 41X+


The worst OC setting we have in my chart is x42 @ 1.25v. Statistically, it's very unlikely you will do as bad or worse, user error is more likely. But I see you're still in the process of OCing.

A colder core isn't too big of a concern. A gap like that is not surprising. If it were 10c+, 12c+, then it might hint at bad thermal paste application. Don't forget to (try) to read the first page for OCing tips. I understand the terminology is different, just keep in mind VCCIN = eventual input voltage, vring = cache voltage.


----------



## mboner1

Stock voltage varies on these hey? Mine was 1.19v core at stock. Think i got a bit of a dud as well.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Asus mobo's which have the C States and EIST set to Auto (which you probably do) results in adaptive voltage even in Manual voltage mode
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the same with my z87 Gryphon.


Does your scheduled sleep work when in Manual and using C states to replicate Adaptive mode? I ran in Manual mode and C3 For little while because of this but noticed my computer didn't go to sleep anymore (I could manually put it to sleep though no problems). When I switched back to Adaptive, scheduled sleep worked again.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mboner1*
> 
> Stock voltage varies on these hey? Mine was 1.19v core at stock. Think i got a bit of a dud as well.


I don't go by stock voltage, but rather max OC and the voltage required. My chart has you covered on statistical averages.


----------



## bond32

De-Lid Successful!!! Oh man was I nervous... Since I bought the 4770k I had the CLU ultra on my desk, taunting me... This is my third attempt using the razor blade, first two I puss'ed out after a try. I did nick the pcb just a hair...

Ran my avx miner for a few hours before hand so it would be nice and warm. At 4.8 ghz, 1.42 vcore it would average about 95-96 C at load. Now, and I know the new paste needs to cure, doing the exact same settings (changed nothing in bios), the load temps are about 77 C. Seriously??


----------



## Hhead

20C difference???? which paste are you using?


----------



## bond32

It has since gone to 84 C. Running lots of things now. Used CLU Ultra on the dye, IC Diamond on the IHS.


----------



## Hhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> It has since gone to 84 C. Running lots of things now. Used CLU Ultra on the dye, IC Diamond on the IHS.


i just bought arctic silver 5. gonna try it on both. hope i get good results.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hhead*
> 
> i just bought arctic silver 5. gonna try it on both. hope i get good results.


AS5 doesn't play well under the die, from what I've heard. You'd best stick to CLU under die.


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hhead*
> 
> i just bought arctic silver 5. gonna try it on both. hope i get good results.


I wouldn't use AS5 on the dye. I have seen many not have good results. The only thing worth putting on the dye is CLU. Plus I believe AS5 can scratch the dye surface.


----------



## Hhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> AS5 doesn't play well under the die, from what I've heard. You'd best stick to CLU under die.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> I wouldn't use AS5 on the dye. I have seen many not have good results. The only thing worth putting on the dye is CLU. Plus I believe AS5 can scratch the dye surface.


what is good for the die other than CLU?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hhead*
> 
> what is good for the die other than CLU?


CLU.


----------



## Thorteris

This CPU is weird I change the multiplier to 42 goes to 4200 mhz I then change it to 43 it goes to 4.1ghz . But here is my CPU-Z
I am getiing about 74 degrees constant on Aida64 and got 75 on prime95. I got lower temps when it was at 4.2......


----------



## JackNaylorPE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hhead*
> 
> hello there.. im new to the forum. also new to overclocking.
> i got a pentium 2 300mhz. now trying to overclock it to 450mhz but first i gotta get rid of these 32mb ddr rams and get a beand new 64mb ones.
> just kidding..
> 
> I just got my i7 4770k batch 314. + Z87 sabertooth + 2X8 Gskill 2400mhz tridentX
> 
> ive been reading since page 650 and my head is pretty messed up..
> been working on my OCs but none is stable till now.
> im currently running 4000 mhz. and testing with aida64 + cinebench + intel burn test
> 
> but there are too many voltages with many aliases.and im not sure which one to raise
> 
> i set my input voltage to 1.9 and max cache is 38x right now.
> core voltage is 1.2 with 40x multiplier.
> 
> ram currently runnin at 1600.
> 
> and what is aida64 fpu stress test doing really? yesterday i tried that and my temps suddenly went up to 100 in a second then i stopped it. now doing my stability tests only stressing CPU and memory.


You making it more complicated than it needs to be, at least at the start. Start slowly, changing as few things as possible at a time.

Are you on stock cooler, 3rd party air (which one) or water ?

1. On stock cooler, you can't run AIDA, OCCT, prime or anything else like that ....well ya can, but you will rise to unsafe temps very quickly.

2. Watch some of these videos .... lotta times seeing someone do something is easier than reading a list of terms ... these are by Asus, ya can look for board specific ones too.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z7zPu9255ZI
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ub6WnHmiIOs

They will cover what OCs are safe using various cooling methods.

3. Decide why you are overclocking ....is it for better performance ? .... or just for the challenge, learning experience of for "competitive benchmarking" purposes to get the highest possible validated multiplier and have bragging rights over ya best buddy







?.

If the first, keep in mind that while core is king, reducing other parameters in the BIOS will actually reduce performance after a certain point. For example, JJ from Asus reports in one of those videos, and not to say that everyone agrees with him, that reducing the ring bus (sometimes called uncore) more than 3 under ya core multiplier will have a detrimental effect on ya overall performance.

4. For "real world" testing I find Asus' RoG RealBench an excellent tool for zeroing in on a stable OC for actual usage .... Prime95, AIDA, OCCT et al are great tools that hammer ya system like nuthin else and I used them all ...pre Haswell..... but that's just it ....*like nothing else* that your PC will ever see outside of running those synthetic tests.....so if ya just out to get a stable platform that runs all the programs / games that ya wanna run, these synthetics put an unwarranted strain on ya system for no real benefit. If ya can run RoG RealBench, your CPU will be pretty much "dialed in" for every day usage.

5. However, recognize that after ya pass all the benchmarks and torture tests ya decide are needed, an hour, a day, a week or a month later, ya system is gonna crash requiring just another little tweak. I had been crash free for about a month, till the system went down when my son was playing BF4 ... bumped up the voltage 0.05 and system was fine again till today when it went down w/ a 0124 error while essentially running Unigine Valley / Heaven / 3Dmark for about 9 hours while I play with pump and fan speed profiles....I expect this 2nd 0.05 boost will put an end to these ....now on (1.33 VCore w/ adaptive)


----------



## Cyro999

Hey guys! Will be around a bit more now. Didn't really post in the last week aside from a few more inactive threads because i was really ill. I'm just gonna skip reading some threads because reading a thousand posts would take quite a while and most of them are old by now


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Does your scheduled sleep work when in Manual and using C states to replicate Adaptive mode? I ran in Manual mode and C3 For little while because of this but noticed my computer didn't go to sleep anymore (I could manually put it to sleep though no problems). When I switched back to Adaptive, scheduled sleep worked again.


Hey man. Nah scheduled sleep doesnt work when I'm using C states + EIST either. I guess if that's a feature you need to have, proper Adaptive voltage is the only answer.


----------



## Shanenanigans

My scheduled sleep and such work just fine with C-States and EIST. Configure Windows properly for it. I have my .1v idles and my PC sleeps in 30 minutes or so.


----------



## mboner1

Well i discovered after a lot of searching that the intel burn test and aida64 fpu test will just request as many volts as it needs to keep running and over ride any settings you have if voltage set to dynamic or whatever it's called on your motherboard. If you set it to forced voltage where it doesn't drop the volts at idle it will only use as many volts as you set. Having said that it still runs about 20 degrees higher than any other stress test, intel burn test does the same but it spikes rather than just sitting there.

I'm a lot happier with my overclock now. I was gonna run with 4.5ghz @ 1.32 volts, hitting 80 in prime and 60 in gaming. After running the fpu test in aida64 and intel burn test i tweaked a bit more and got it stable at 4.3ghz and 1.23 v core. Don't go over 68 in prime95 now and still around 88 with the fpu test and spikes to similar with intel burn. Gaming stays around 55, and at idle v core drops to 0.719 @ 800mhz lol.

Sure the overclock might be crappier but i'm confident i'm completely stable and have found the sweet spot without pushing to hard. I think my cpu is pretty crappy actually, was running 1.19v @ stock settings.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> My scheduled sleep and such work just fine with C-States and EIST. Configure Windows properly for it. I have my .1v idles and my PC sleeps in 30 minutes or so.


ahh maybe ive just messed something up then. i don't use auto-sleep so its not a huge issue for me personally.

it might be because your idle voltage is higher than mine; i think my idle voltage is as low as 0.015v


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> My scheduled sleep and such work just fine with C-States and EIST. Configure Windows properly for it. I have my .1v idles and my PC sleeps in 30 minutes or so.


lol, what exactly do you think I need to "configure correctly". If it works just fine in Adaptive mode but not in Manual, that's a bug. add: that's why I asked him specifically as he has an ASUS mobo.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> ahh maybe ive just messed something up then. i don't use auto-sleep so its not a huge issue for me personally.
> 
> it might be because your idle voltage is higher than mine; i think my idle voltage is as low as 0.015v


Ah, I don't keep track. I know mine goes that low as well. I had posted a picture here earlier of the low idle voltage. So it's not that. Try leaving all your C-States in auto except for C6/C7 where you force that enabled ( since your PSU has no issues with powering the CPU at <.1v ).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> lol, what exactly do you think I need to "configure correctly". If it works just fine in Adaptive mode but not in Manual, that's a bug. add: that's why I asked him specifically as he has an ASUS mobo.


At first, mine didn't work either. My PC would just be awake. I thought it was related to media ( foobar being open ), but it wasn't, I messed around with the power settings and the BIOS settings above and finally got it to work. A problem for me earlier was that my PC would autostart RIGHT after going to sleep. So I knew something was wrong, and started looking around.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Don't go over 68 in prime95 now and still around 88 with the fpu test and spikes to similar with intel burn


Are you using prime27.9 and not waiting for small ffts or setting it manually? I don't really use prime, but it should be way hotter. Large fft and large fft section of blend is very cool, old version is cooler too


----------



## mboner1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Are you using prime27.9 and not waiting for small ffts or setting it manually? I don't really use prime, but it should be way hotter. Large fft and large fft section of blend is very cool, old version is cooler too


I'm using the 3570k prime test settings I found here. Adjusted for 8 cores and adjusted for how much ram I have.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1198504/complete-overclocking-guide-sandy-bridge-ivy-bridge-asrock-edition


----------



## Hhead

i watched those videos but there are still some question marks.

i got an H100i water cooler. and overclocking for max performance i can possibly get. besides OC is a sickness.
i know im not gonna need that much performance in my pc but i still wanna squeeze it as much as i can.

right now my multiplier is 42X (1.2v) and max cache ratio is 38X

by saying 'dont reduce the ring bus more than 3 under my multiplier' you mean this? now there's 4X between them.

and when i raise the cache ratio my temps are going high during the synthetic tests. especially during adia64 fpu stress test and intel burn test. ( between 85-89)
is 90 degrees a safe temp since the tjmax is 100.

and how can my system go down during a game (you said BF4 for example) when it survives the stress tests for hours.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hhead*
> 
> and how can my system go down during a game (you said BF4 for example) when it survives the stress tests for hours.


They are stressing different things. Real-world vs synthetic.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hhead*
> 
> i watched those videos but there are still some question marks.
> 
> i got an H100i water cooler. and overclocking for max performance i can possibly get. besides OC is a sickness.
> i know im not gonna need that much performance in my pc but i still wanna squeeze it as much as i can.
> 
> right now my multiplier is 42X (1.2v) and max cache ratio is 38X
> 
> by saying 'dont reduce the ring bus more than 3 under my multiplier' you mean this? now there's 4X between them.
> 
> and when i raise the cache ratio my temps are going high during the synthetic tests. especially during adia64 fpu stress test and intel burn test. ( between 85-89)
> is 90 degrees a safe temp since the tjmax is 100.
> 
> and how can my system go down during a game (you said BF4 for example) when it survives the stress tests for hours.


Whowa howa whowahwaohawohaw.

Who said don't reduce ring bus more than 3 under multiplier? My guide says the exact opposite. OCing core, uncore automatically goes to stock.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hhead*
> 
> i watched those videos but there are still some question marks.
> 
> i got an H100i water cooler. and overclocking for max performance i can possibly get. besides OC is a sickness.
> i know im not gonna need that much performance in my pc but i still wanna squeeze it as much as i can.
> 
> right now my multiplier is 42X (1.2v) and max cache ratio is 38X
> 
> by saying 'dont reduce the ring bus more than 3 under my multiplier' you mean this? now there's 4X between them.
> 
> and when i raise the cache ratio my temps are going high during the synthetic tests. especially during adia64 fpu stress test and intel burn test. ( between 85-89)
> is 90 degrees a safe temp since the tjmax is 100.
> 
> and how can my system go down during a game (you said BF4 for example) when it survives the stress tests for hours.


Looks like something's suspect with your voltages or with the mounting of your H100i. A measly 1.2v isn't enough to generate that much heat unless you're on the stock cooler. Check your cache voltage and input voltage. Also, like stated in the OP of this thread, Darkwizzie has done numerous tests to show that there isn't much of a difference. I myself run at 35x.


----------



## metaton

Hi all, I just tried to Oc my brand new 4770 k with a stock cooler.I have Asus maximus hero mb and i used its menu from bios to set it to 4.2 ghz.I am using hwmonitor to track temps.What was strange temps with intel burn went up to 100.Then i checked without oc, same temps.???
Currently i am on 4.2 ghz because games fine with it temps around 60-70.(gw2 in stereoscopic 3D).
My questions:
is this safe?
clock speed is going up and down even at 70celsius.
Is this throttling?If it is,then it is normal?I heard when cpu is in light use can throttle down.So it should be changing constantly?

Thank you,

Meta


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metaton*
> 
> Hi all, I just tried to Oc my brand new 4770 k with a stock cooler.I have Asus maximus hero mb and i used its menu from bios to set it to 4.2 ghz.I am using hwmonitor to track temps.What was strange temps with intel burn went up to 100.Then i checked without oc, same temps.???
> Currently i am on 4.2 ghz because games fine with it temps around 60-70.(gw2 in stereoscopic 3D).
> My questions:
> is this safe?
> clock speed is going up and down even at 70celsius.
> Is this throttling?If it is,then it is normal?I heard when cpu is in light use can throttle down.So it should be changing constantly?
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Meta


You need to read the original post.

Make sure adaptive is not on while using synthetic stress. Don't use IBT.


----------



## Hhead

i didnt say that. i guess i got it wrong
Quote:


> If the first, keep in mind that while core is king, reducing other parameters in the BIOS will actually reduce performance after a certain point. For example, JJ from Asus reports in one of those videos, and not to say that everyone agrees with him, that reducing the ring bus (sometimes called uncore) more than 3 under ya core multiplier will have a detrimental effect on ya overall performance.


----------



## BoredErica

Well either way, uncore has been demonstrated to have a negligible impact on performance through test after test, verified by multiple people. Uncore is a nonfactor at this point, and it makes no sense to overclock two things at one time. It just adds to the confusion. Just OC the uncore after the core is done.


----------



## fleetfeather

Cache Ratio's minimal effect on performance is best summarised by the following hypothetical situation:

CPU #1 has a Core frequency of 5.1ghz and a stock Uncore/Cache Ratio of 3.8ghz
CPU #2 has a Core frequency of 5.0 ghz and a Uncore/Cache Ratio of 5.0ghz

CPU #1 will perform better than CPU #2.


----------



## metaton

Hi thanks for the quick answer, I will look into it and try to avoid Intel burn then.

It is safe to leave on 4,2 Ghz if the temperatures around 60-70 while playing?
I havent experienced any freezing or anything abnormal.
On the other hand this is strange everyone saying these cpus should be VERY hot with the stock cooler on 4,2 Ghz.
Mine is not. AsusCPU tweaker from bios really working? Something is suspicious.

As i saying however the clock is jumping up and down, somethimes staying on 4,2 for a while then 3,5, 800 then back to 4,2 Ghz. (even at normal temps.)

This is the throttling?
and if it is, Should the CPU do it?

(it is doing because i am overclocked the cpu or this is just energy saving? So with other words....the clock speed should be constantly 4,2 GHZ????? ((if it is oc ed to 4,2 ghz)

Sorry I am a bit new into it


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metaton*
> 
> Hi thanks for the quick answer, I will look into it and try to avoid Intel burn then.
> 
> It is safe to leave on 4,2 Ghz if the temperatures around 60-70 while playing?
> I havent experienced any freezing or anything abnormal.
> On the other hand this is strange everyone saying these cpus should be VERY hot with the stock cooler on 4,2 Ghz.
> Mine is not. AsusCPU tweaker from bios really working? Something is suspicious.
> 
> As i saying however the clock is jumping up and down, somethimes staying on 4,2 for a while then 3,5, 800 then back to 4,2 Ghz. (even at normal temps.)
> 
> This is the throttling?
> and if it is, Should the CPU do it?
> 
> (it is doing because i am overclocked the cpu or this is just energy saving? So with other words....the clock speed should be constantly 4,2 GHZ????? ((if it is oc ed to 4,2 ghz)
> 
> Sorry I am a bit new into it


That's the thing with ASUS boards, they have so many settings.

60-70 while playing games is fine. Once you hit 80 or higher though, you might want to dial that in for normal use. 80C while stressing on the other hand is good.

It doesn't throttle until temps hit 95c+ so there is no way that can be thermal throttling. What are you using to measure the CPU frequency, btw?

Temps vary wildy based upon the application in question and voltage. At 4.2ghz, some people need 1.1v, some need 1.25v. That sort of jump, plus somebody using BF3 vs IBT, makes a huge temperature difference.

Somebody else with ASUS mobo might be able to fill you in, but there is a way to test if it's actually lowering in speed; simply benchmark the CPU while it's "throttling". If results are same as any other person's CPU at that speed, then it's a sensor issue.


----------



## metaton

Yeah this is the problem, to many options....

Somebody can tell what i need to manually change in maximus hero bios to set it 4,2- or 4,4 Ghz?

Or when I am in the bios there is an option to set it 4200 or 4400 or 4600 (enable OC) and level up CPU (or whatever)
it is the same when i do it manually? (and it is reliable method?)


----------



## Hhead

tonight im gonna go over 44X cpu.
should i set min and max cache ratio to auto before stress testing? or should i leave em at 38X and play with em after i stabilize my 44X+ OC??


----------



## JackNaylorPE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hhead*
> 
> tonight im gonna go over 44X cpu.
> should i set min and max cache ratio to auto before stress testing? or should i leave em at 38X and play with em after i stabilize my 44X+ OC??


http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-thread-with-statistics/6810#post_21379601

Quote:


> 3. Decide why you are overclocking ....is it for better performance ? .... or just for the challenge, learning experience of for "competitive benchmarking" purposes to get the highest possible validated multiplier and have bragging rights over ya best buddy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?.
> 
> If the first, keep in mind that while core is king, reducing other parameters in the BIOS will actually reduce performance after a certain point. For example, JJ from Asus reports in one of those videos, and not to say that everyone agrees with him, that reducing the ring bus (sometimes called uncore *or cache ratio*) more than 3 under ya core multiplier will have a detrimental effect on ya overall performance.


----------



## lawson67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mboner1*
> 
> Well i discovered after a lot of searching that the intel burn test and aida64 fpu test will just request as many volts as it needs to keep running and over ride any settings you have if voltage set to dynamic or whatever it's called on your motherboard. If you set it to forced voltage where it doesn't drop the volts at idle it will only use as many volts as you set. Having said that it still runs about 20 degrees higher than any other stress test, intel burn test does the same but it spikes rather than just sitting there.
> 
> I'm a lot happier with my overclock now. I was gonna run with 4.5ghz @ 1.32 volts, hitting 80 in prime and 60 in gaming. After running the fpu test in aida64 and intel burn test i tweaked a bit more and got it stable at 4.3ghz and 1.23 v core. Don't go over 68 in prime95 now and still around 88 with the fpu test and spikes to similar with intel burn. Gaming stays around 55, and at idle v core drops to 0.719 @ 800mhz lol.
> 
> Sure the overclock might be crappier but i'm confident i'm completely stable and have found the sweet spot without pushing to hard. I think my cpu is pretty crappy actually, was running 1.19v @ stock settings.


Yeah i agree i am happy with a totally stable overclock at 4.3ghz @ 1.225v which never goes over 60c even after 4 hours of gaming...and i have tested my overclock by completing all of BF4....all of Farcry 3....all of call of duty ghosts and all of crysis 3 without one 124 BSOD or lock up or crash of any kind...i am more than happy with a 4.3ghz overclock as it a nice bump up from 3.5/3.9ghz and as i said i mainly game on my PC and overclocking the CPU does not do that much for your frame rates in games!... and for me that's all i care about...personally i don't want to have weeks of an unstable PC continuously stress testing only to watch it fail at 7 hours of a stress test, and then having to ram more voltage though my CPU to do it all over again...no thanks not for me....however each to there own i say and i am happy that some people want to push there computers to the edge to see how much they can get out of there CPU....to me i just wanted a stable boost over standard that i feel happy with and i feel happy that i am not degrading my CPU in anyway...here are some results that techpowerup.com found while overclocking the I7-4770K and running FPS tests in the most popular games to see how many more FPS they would get at different frequency's!... and you will see what extra FPS you get from your overclocked CPU in a game environment and it is basically nothing!..to me its not worth the extra voltage and time and effort if you want a gaming PC.

 

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Intel/Core_i5_4670K_and_i7_4770K_Comparison/8.html


----------



## Alxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NightHawk06*
> 
> So I was doing stress testing last nite at 4.7 cpu ratio and 4.5ghz nb freq tested for 5hrs didint crash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but like 7hrs it Crashed was gonna take pictures at 7hrs if it made it but failed
> I did manage to go from 1.27v to 1.28 and it reads this and idk if I would be stable by +10v will stress test today see what happens
> 
> oops wrong pic here it is


I think You have the lowest Temps for 1.34 Vcore 4.7 Ghz I have seen so far. Is max Temp under full Load ??
Is the CPU delidded? Do You use Watercooling?

Very Nice


----------



## NightHawk06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alxx*
> 
> I think You have the lowest Temps for 1.34 Vcore 4.7 Ghz I have seen so far. Is max Temp under full Load ??
> Is the CPU delidded? Do You use Watercooling?
> 
> Very Nice


Lol oh ya..







yup that the highest temps I seen was only 68c my last core would never go above 57c lol when stress testing using Aida64.. that temp in pic is when just got done Gaming BF4
never gone over 62c

Na my CPU not Delid just yet waiting on all the parts I order to get here! Waiting to purchase a Naked Ivy Mount in stores when they get more








I'm running water cooler XSPC Raystorm 750 EX240 water kit my lowest temps is 17c when idle


----------



## Alxx

So, CPU not delidded ??


----------



## NightHawk06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alxx*
> 
> So, CPU not delidded ??


Nope not just yet







Soon will be and will post Results if everything turns out good not breaking it


----------



## NightHawk06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alxx*
> 
> So, CPU not delidded ??


do you think once I delid cpu think I will get 5ghz?







I know temps will be knocked down like -20c for sure lol and already at 1.34v
was stable at 4.8ghz 1.43v but went back to 4.7ghz


----------



## Alxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NightHawk06*
> 
> Nope not just yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soon will be and will post Results if everything turns out good not breaking it


With those Temps You might just leave it like that. My CPU is similar to yours 4.6 Ghz 1.305 vcore.
Highest Temp is 75 C° in Battlefield 3 after several hours. Not delidded. But my CPU cooler is not the best just a Mugen2.
So I left it at 4.6 1.305v. for the moment. Anyhow You have a nice CPU.









Edit : 5 Ghz is very rare
If You need 1.43 Vcore for 4.8 Ghz I seriously doubt that you can reach 4.9-5.0 GHz stable. It would require insane Vcore - 1.5 for 4.9 ???


----------



## NightHawk06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alxx*
> 
> With those Temps You might just leave it like that. My CPU is similar to yours 4.6 Ghz 1.305 vcore.
> Highest Temp is 75 C° in Battlefield 3 after several hours. Not delidded. But my CPU cooler is not the best just a Mugen2.
> So I left it at 4.6 1.305v. for the moment. Anyhow You have a nice CPU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit : 5 Ghz is very rare
> If You need 1.43 Vcore for 4.7 Ghz I seriously doubt that you can reach 4.9-5.0 GHz stable. It would require insane Vcore - 1.5 for 4.9 ???
> But never mind you have a good CPU there.


that not bad almost 4.7ghz







maybe throw a water cooler on that bad boy bet u get 4.7 4.8ghz








and ya I kinda like to push 4.8-5ghz if possible idk if Delid my cpu will get me any Higher OC but like
to see those Temps go -20c after get everything setup! I tried 4.9ghz at 1.44v disabled all Power CPU saving and I tested for bout 4hrs
then Crashed was at 1.45v at time and didnt know if that was safe going over 1.45v+ so I backed off to 4.7 1.34v


----------



## Alxx

If You delid and use liquid metal between die and heatspreader temps will get 20 C° lower when under load sometimes even more. Many People reported this. I made the same experience. Delidded my first 4670K ([email protected] 4.4 Ghz) temps improved -20 C° after delidding.
Got a 4770K yesterday, will test it tomorrow. The one CPU that I am going to keep will then be delidded for max core overclocking.


----------



## BoredErica

THankfully I have no desperate need to delid. My temps are within reason and any higher voltage is getting scary for both Vrin required and the Vcore required... from a degradation standpoint due to high voltage. Temps were never the problem. That solves my indecisiveness around that issue long ago so I'm not conflicted on what action to take.


----------



## Alxx

I think You made perfectly right decison there.


----------



## NightHawk06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alxx*
> 
> If You delid and use liquid metal between die and heatspreader temps will get 20 C° lower when under load sometimes even more. Many People reported this. I made the same experience. Delidded my first 4670K ([email protected] 4.4 Ghz) temps improved -20 C° after delidding.
> Got a 4770K yesterday, will test it tomorrow. The one CPU that I am going to keep will then be delidded for max core overclocking.


ya I just bought this stuff PRO Liquid should be getting it sometime today just waiting and i will not be using the heatspreader stock gonna use Naked Ivy Mount that will even bring -20++ results for sure lol... did you use that ultra stuff and got -20c improvment? I decided to go wit PRO I hear its pretty good!
Sweet I plan on buying a 4770k here soon if they have any sales before Christmas this rig is for my Wife and its complete stable at these Results not sure if that fine but tested 15hrs temps never went above 73c last core was only 63c









Cpu ratio 4.7ghz 1.34v NB Freq 4.5ghz ring voltage 1.280v reads 1.310v hwmonitor


----------



## Alxx

I use Coolaboratory Liquid Ultra for delidding.
And be careful when delidding, you don't want to destroy your CPU


----------



## NightHawk06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alxx*
> 
> I use Coolaboratory Liquid Ultra for delidding.
> And be careful when delidding, you don't want to destroy your CPU


sweet ya I got that stuff but its PRO. and this aint the first time my friend lol done it on like 10+ chips
My last chip was a I7 3770k had it OC at 5ghz when Delid voltage of 1.42 or 1.45 cant remember but it was beast
Sold it for alot of money wit the whole rig


----------



## Alxx

Did not know You were in Pro league


----------



## NightHawk06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alxx*
> 
> Din*t know You were in Pro league


lol ya







when I learn from how to do it from delid forum I been helping my friends wit all there builds they got... my friend has a i7 4770k at 4.9ghz 1.36v
Max temps only 78c on his Hyper 212 Evo push/pull config. on Air lol his cpu is Golden


----------



## EvoDC5

Small update on my OC

Upped memory to stock settings of 1866 mhz @ 9-10-9-28

16 hours stable in screenshot on mixed AIDA64 test (17 hours now)

Batch #332 Costa Rica

It looks like 310 Malaysia got the goods


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metaton*
> 
> (it is doing because i am overclocked the cpu or this is just energy saving? So with other words....the clock speed should be constantly 4,2 GHZ????? ((if it is oc ed to 4,2 ghz)


Unless you've disabled all C states, using manual everything then it won't stay at x42 Multi. I'm assuming this is @ idle and not when you're stressing it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metaton*
> 
> Hi all, I just tried to Oc my brand new 4770 k with a stock cooler.I have Asus maximus hero mb and i used its menu from bios to set it to 4.2 ghz.I am using hwmonitor to track temps.What was strange temps with intel burn went up to 100.Then i checked without oc, same temps.???


You run IBT on stock clocks and cooler then you will hit 100 degrees. Same deal with Prime 27.9, 28.1 etc. So, then you throw in little more volts and raise multi to 42, of course you'll still the same temps - they'd be higher but you're being throttled to make sure things don't start melting..


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> my friend has a i7 4770k at 4.9ghz 1.36v
> Max temps only 78c on his Hyper 212 Evo


..Is this max gaming temps?







Which game?


----------



## NightHawk06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> ..Is this max gaming temps?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which game?


Na this is Stress testing my friend with Prime95 when he games only gets around 60 65c


----------



## Cyro999

His max temps are similar to mine. When i have hyperthreading off. On high end air. With 15c ambients. Using x264, which is like 25c cooler than prime

He probably doesn't have AVX compatibility on OS (windows 7 without service pack 1 installed?) but even then those temps are silly


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> ..Is this max gaming temps?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which game?


Minesweeper.


----------



## NightHawk06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> His max temps are similar to mine. When i have hyperthreading off. On high end air. With 15c ambients. Using x264, which is like 25c cooler than prime
> 
> He probably doesn't have AVX compatibility on OS (windows 7 without service pack 1 installed?) but even then those temps are silly


oh ya have no idea think he running windows 8.1 and said something bout aida64 and prime95 think he uses both programs for either stress testing!
but ya that his highest temps he got 10+hrs of stress testing he did went to 5ghz but he didnt like voltage way to much above 1.45v +

Running a water cooling system wit 3 rads


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Minesweeper.


Hehehehe....Minesweeper: the new stress testing game....


----------



## Cyro999

^
Quote:


> lol ya cheers.gif when I learn from how to do it from delid forum I been helping my friends wit all there builds they got... my friend has a i7 4770k at 4.9ghz 1.36v
> Max temps only 78c on his Hyper 212 Evo push/pull config. on Air lol his cpu is Golden


So the 78c isn't on the 212?







Hard to read


----------



## mboner1

I never even heard of the cooler i got but bought it in a pinch cos they were out of the hyper 212 evo and i had snapped my old one, but couldn't be happier. Doesn't go over 55 in bf4 and it keeps my gpu cooler as a result as well, this is with the cpu fan turned down to minimum as well, it is crazy loud turned up tho for only a few degrees less. Worth checking out.


----------



## taem

Quick general question.

When we speak of cpu temps, which sensor do we mean? The DTS sensors that measure the cores (using max core temp I guess)? Or the diode that returns a generic cpu value?


----------



## bond32

Have no idea what the deal is. Even going up to 1.5 vcore I still can't get 4.8 ghz stable. Quite frustrating... What's the point of de'lidding I ask now... I voided my warranty for unobtainable clocks.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taem*
> 
> Quick general question.
> 
> When we speak of cpu temps, which sensor do we mean? The DTS sensors that measure the cores (using max core temp I guess)? Or the diode that returns a generic cpu value?


I always go by the max. core-specific temp sensors (as reported by HWMonitor). These tend to report the worst-case estimation of what temps are really like under that IHS


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Have no idea what the deal is. Even going up to 1.5 vcore I still can't get 4.8 ghz stable. Quite frustrating... What's the point of de'lidding I ask now... I voided my warranty for unobtainable clocks.


Whoa, slow down there a minute. Please list all settings. I assume you didn't make the obvious mistake of uncore OCing while OCing core. Definately make sure your input voltage is up to snuff. In case you missed my constant stream of posts in the past, @ 1.35v Vcore I had 1.95v Vrin with no issues. 1.42v Vcore, I needed 2.15v Vrin. The 1.42v value is for x46. For x46 I actually went to 1.5v+ just like you, with 2 Vrin and crashed like crazy. In the end, ridiculous voltage wasn't needed with help of input voltage.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taem*
> 
> Quick general question.
> 
> When we speak of cpu temps, which sensor do we mean? The DTS sensors that measure the cores (using max core temp I guess)? Or the diode that returns a generic cpu value?
> For the purposes of temperature monitoring in the guide in this thread, temperature is as read via HWInfo. When I say don't pass 90C+, I mean don't go over 90C+ temperature for extended periods of time. That goes for any core.


----------



## bond32

Yes, left uncore at 39x, input voltage was 2.15. I kept getting bsod 135. Got 124 and 101 before that, increasing vcore all the way to 1.5 then started getting 135 bsod.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Yes, left uncore at 39x, input voltage was 2.15. I kept getting bsod 135. Got 124 and 101 before that, increasing vcore all the way to 1.5 then started getting 135 bsod.


135? I've never heard of 135 bsod.

http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#0x00000135

Does it say anything other than 135?

Have you tried the time-consuming process of doing many trials of a stress test at a given setting, changing one variable, and then checking if stability changes?


----------



## bond32

Yes. I consider my avx miner to be stressful enough. Each time I got a bsod I increased the voltage accordingly.


----------



## BoredErica

Don't forget, you can do the same with Vrin increase as well, though. I think a +0.1 Vrin bump won't hurt for just testing stability. Maybe something like 1.45v, 1.48v and 2.25v/2.35v. Just throwing ideas out there.


----------



## Cyro999

I'm wary of increasing vcore and VRIN simultaneously because while 1.34/2.0 might work for example, 1.37/2.0 might not (as you can need more vrin for X amount of vcore)


----------



## quimiosa

I got my 4670k installed, im waiting on all my Watercooling parts to come in next week and im hoping to achieve 4.8ghz without a delid.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quimiosa*
> 
> I got my 4670k installed, im waiting on all my Watercooling parts to come in next week and im hoping to achieve 4.8ghz without a delid.


When I got my Haswell CPU, right when everything was brand new and the first preliminary reports were that of utter rage, I was content with a 4.3ghz OC, 4.5ghz being a giggity. We come some ways!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> I'm wary of increasing vcore and VRIN simultaneously because while 1.34/2.0 might work for example, 1.37/2.0 might not (as you can need more vrin for X amount of vcore)


The entire point of the exhaustive testing is to change on variable at a time.


----------



## steven88

I just got some 16gb G Skill Trident X 2400mhz CL10 memory. I hope it doesn't mess up my OC too much....I hear the higher the memory frequency, the lower the headroom for the core gets. Hopefully I can stay the same...I'm currently at 4.6ghz and 1.24v with 1600mhz memory.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NightHawk06*
> 
> lol ya
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when I learn from how to do it from delid forum I been helping my friends wit all there builds they got... my friend has a i7 4770k at 4.9ghz 1.36v
> Max temps only 78c on his Hyper 212 Evo push/pull config. on Air lol his cpu is Golden


I don't think the Evo is capable of dissipating 1.36v on a 4770K with HT that well :O
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quimiosa*
> 
> I got my 4670k installed, im waiting on all my Watercooling parts to come in next week and im hoping to achieve 4.8ghz without a delid.


We all hope for great things. I was fully expecting 4.5 though. Took a while and more voltage than I expected to get here. Truthfully, I haven't tried further. I'm thinking I'll do it once I install DDWRT on my router. It's much harder on my new one than my older one =/


----------



## NightHawk06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> ^
> So the 78c isn't on the 212?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hard to read


you mean hard to believe lol and ya running on the Hyper 212 Evo push/pull fans blowing 2000+rpm
I would get a screenshot from him but he out of town away from pc! but ya his temps is highest of 78c
when gaming hits under 65c on a i7 4770k wit Hyper thread enabled he def got a good chip!


----------



## Cyro999

He doesn't get 78c under prime with 1.36v on a 4770k with hyper 212 though?


----------



## NightHawk06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> He doesn't get 78c under prime with 1.36v on a 4770k with hyper 212 though?


lol yes yes yes he does ran prime95 for over 10+hrs I even seen the picture long long time ago few months ago


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NightHawk06*
> 
> lol yes yes yes he does ran prime95 for over 10+hrs I even seen the picture long long time ago few months ago


Sorry for not taking your word for it, but what you're describing simply isnt possible. I'm sitting here with a 4770k cooled by a Corsair H100i in push-pull, fans 100%. My Vcore is 1.28v. Prime95 FPU stress for 30seconds brings my 4770k up to 85C


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NightHawk06*
> 
> lol yes yes yes he does ran prime95 for over 10+hrs I even seen the picture long long time ago few months ago


90% he just forgot to make his OS support AVX or something silly


----------



## Alxx

My new 4770K

Username: ALxx
CPU Model: 4770K
Core Multiplier: x45
CPU VID: 1.205
Vcore: 1.212
Input Voltage: 1.85
Uncore Multiplier: x37
Uncore Voltage: 1.15
Cooling Solution: Scythe Mugen2 (CPU not delidded)
Stability Test: x264 ca. 1hour
Batch Number: L317B761
Ram Speed: 1866Mhz timings 9.10.9.28 2T
Windows 7 64 SP1





@darkwizzie I hope this is OK for the List ??

Just entered the above in Bios, went nicely through x264.


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steven88*
> 
> I just got some 16gb G Skill Trident X 2400mhz CL10 memory. I hope it doesn't mess up my OC too much....I hear the higher the memory frequency, the lower the headroom for the core gets. Hopefully I can stay the same...I'm currently at 4.6ghz and 1.24v with 1600mhz memory.


I'm using the same sticks. So far so good.

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alxx*
> 
> My new 4770K
> 
> Username: ALxx
> CPU Model: 4770K
> Core Multiplier: x45
> CPU VID: 1.205
> Vcore: 1.212
> Input Voltage: 1.85
> Uncore Multiplier: x37
> Uncore Voltage: 1.15
> Cooling Solution: Scythe Mugen2 (CPU not delidded)
> Stability Test: x264 ca. 1hour
> Batch Number: L317B761
> Ram Speed: 1866Mhz timings 9.10.9.28 2T
> Windows 7 64 SP1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @darkwizzie I hope this is OK for the List ??
> 
> Just entered the above in Bios, went nicely through x264.


I'll chart you for 4 pass verified. Please use HWinfo's vcore reading next time.


----------



## Alxx

OK ,
will You also list updated 4.6 or 4.7 Ghz OC once I got it stable ?


----------



## BoredErica

Yes. If you're going to update to a higher frequency and have it verified, you need to send another verification picture Demonstrating test length, Vcore, frequency. Or, don't submit, you just won't be checked for picture verified.


----------



## Alxx

I see,
also want to tell You that You are doing a good Job with the thread.















Nothing ilogical there.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alxx*
> 
> I see,
> also want to tell You that You are doing a good Job with the thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing ilogical there.


Thanks, I do my best. I heard this thread has one of the most replies out there, and that makes me all warm and fuzzy inside.







Always good to see my approach work out.


----------



## TheHunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metaton*
> 
> Hi thanks for the quick answer, I will look into it and try to avoid Intel burn then.
> 
> It is safe to leave on 4,2 Ghz if the temperatures around 60-70 while playing?
> I havent experienced any freezing or anything abnormal.
> On the other hand this is strange everyone saying these cpus should be VERY hot with the stock cooler on 4,2 Ghz.
> Mine is not. AsusCPU tweaker from bios really working? Something is suspicious.
> 
> As i saying however the clock is jumping up and down, somethimes staying on 4,2 for a while then 3,5, 800 then back to 4,2 Ghz. (even at normal temps.)
> 
> This is the throttling?
> and if it is, Should the CPU do it?
> 
> (it is doing because i am overclocked the cpu or this is just energy saving? So with other words....the clock speed should be constantly 4,2 GHZ????? ((if it is oc ed to 4,2 ghz)
> 
> Sorry I am a bit new into it


About down clocking part, that is not throttling but windows Balanced power plan fault. Set it to high perf. and it will stick at max freq. all the time, but i wouldnt do that unless gaming.. Let it idle if it wants in idle









And about OC all you need to know is UEFI - AI Tweaker tab; DIGI+ section and cpuv and SVID.
Digi+
-Cpu current 120%, LLC5 or LLC6, VRM optimized or leave at auto

cpu power (below DIGI+ tab)
-VR fault management off

SVID set accordingly, imo auto should be fine by default (1.79v)

You keep cache at auto for now.. No need to OC unless you really have to.

interesting tweak guide for more advanced users, just to give you an idea what is what..
http://rog.asus.com/254052013/maximus-motherboards/recommended-settings-for-overclocking-maximus-vi-motherboards/


----------



## rickyman0319

do u guys use (2x120) or (3x120) radiator for overclocked i7 4670k or i7 4770k? what is the popular?


----------



## Cyro999

"bigger is more better" with heatsinks/radiators pretty much but there's not too many good solutions for a 3*120 rad short of custom water (maybe swiftech h320?) and case compatibility is a much bigger issue for them


----------



## Hhead

are there any thermal paste which has the similar performance as CLP when delidding. cuz its almost impossible to find it in my country unfortunately


----------



## Gunderman456

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hhead*
> 
> are there any thermal paste which has the similar performance as CLP when delidding. cuz its almost impossible to find it in my country unfortunately


Phobya Liquid Metal.


----------



## BoredErica

Okie okie, what are the stress tests?

-x264

-Prime 27.9

-Prime 30

-OCCT

-ROG Realbench

-XTU

-IBT

-Linpack with AVX

-Chess

Is that all? Going to test them for heat output soon... I might even be able to test their ability to check for stability, but a test run like that would take hours upon hours.


----------



## error-id10t

XTU Bench for 5 runs to confirm it passes. Realbench bench for 2 runs and then stability (if you feel like it, I never do) and finally x264 with latest encoder. That'd be my list if you're asking for one..

But after running the 1st two, I wouldn't bother with x264, it'd be stable for what I'd need.


----------



## fleetfeather

I reckon I could boot 5.0 @ 1.15v and still pass 4hrs of XTU


----------



## Shweller

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> I reckon I could boot 5.0 @ 1.15v and still pass 4hrs of XTU


That is one hell of a chip!


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shweller*
> 
> That is one hell of a chip!


haha nah just a harmless dig at XTU and it's inability to find instability (imo)


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shweller*
> 
> That is one hell of a chip!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> haha nah just a harmless dig at XTU and it's inability to find instability (imo)


My chip passes 24hrs idle.

umad?


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> My chip passes 24hrs idle.
> umad?


surely golden chip, will pay 700 for it


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Okie okie, what are the stress tests?
> 
> -x264
> -Prime 27.9
> -Prime 30
> -OCCT
> -ROG Realbench
> -XTU
> -IBT
> -Linpack with AVX
> -Chess
> 
> Is that all? Going to test them for heat output soon... I might even be able to test their ability to check for stability, but a test run like that would take hours upon hours.


You forgot Minesweeper....


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Okie okie, what are the stress tests?
> 
> -x264
> -Prime 27.9
> -Prime 30
> -OCCT
> -ROG Realbench
> -XTU
> -IBT
> -Linpack with AVX
> -Chess
> 
> Is that all? Going to test them for heat output soon... I might even be able to test their ability to check for stability, but a test run like that would take hours upon hours.


IBT >is< linpack with AVX









There's three linpacks, the one without avx which is pretty useless (got 2 hour pass i think it was at 1.29v when my 4.7 needs over 1.33 to pass x264) and then the one with AVX (ibt uses some outdated version with just avx1) as well as one with avx2

expected gflops at 4ghz are like.. 50-something, 100, 200

Gl


----------



## getyasome

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hhead*
> 
> are there any thermal paste which has the similar performance as CLP when delidding. cuz its almost impossible to find it in my country unfortunately


Try Ebay Mate , here's one I found. This is what you want to use after De-liding.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coollaboratory-Liquid-Ultra-Thermal-Paste-Compound-Grease-CPU-Processor-Heatsink-/231067096319?pt=US_Thermal_Compounds_Supplies&hash=item35ccac14ff


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> IBT >is< linpack with AVX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's three linpacks, the one without avx which is pretty useless (got 2 hour pass i think it was at 1.29v when my 4.7 needs over 1.33 to pass x264) and then the one with AVX (ibt uses some outdated version with just avx1) as well as one with avx2
> 
> expected gflops at 4ghz are like.. 50-something, 100, 200
> 
> Gl


You forgot Aida64.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> surely golden chip, will pay 700 for it


kk Meet me behind the dumpster.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> You forgot Minesweeper....


Damnit, you're right!


----------



## Hhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *getyasome*
> 
> Try Ebay Mate , here's one I found. This is what you want to use after De-liding.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coollaboratory-Liquid-Ultra-Thermal-Paste-Compound-Grease-CPU-Processor-Heatsink-/231067096319?pt=US_Thermal_Compounds_Supplies&hash=item35ccac14ff


thank you mate. i just bought it from a different seller (from germany) on ebay. guess it takes less time than US. im living in turkey.

by the way here is my last stress results.



in HWmonitor

VCore = input voltage
VIN4 = core voltage

am i right?

and what is VIN3? (VTTDDR voltage i guess) , VID, IA, LLC/ring
which one is uncore voltage ? (cache voltage?)

my rams are currently 1600.
i only tested aida64 and cinebench.cuz im getting high temps in other tests.

my temps are pretty high but i didnt even use my AS5 on CPU. and waiting for CLU for delidding.


----------



## blaze2210

Just completed the delid of my 4670k using the vice method, which turned out to be quite a bit less nerve-racking than the razor method. Using GC Extreme on top of the IHS, and CL Pro between the die and the IHS....Results are pretty good so far and I'm getting the usual ~20^C drop in load temps, and about a 10*C drop in idle temps. Well, enough with the talking - I know we all like pics....













*Before the delid:*


*After the delid:*


----------



## Ovrclck

Well done sir!









Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## jameyscott

Stahp. I want to delid so bad, but my wife and I are moving in a ~month and don't want to risk damaging my CPU right before moving.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Stahp. I want to delid so bad, but my wife and I are moving in a ~month and don't want to risk damaging my CPU right before moving.


In my experience: if you've been using your CPU for a while, then I would recommend the vice method - it's rather difficult to try getting a razor between the IHS and the PCB after it's been heated and compressed. The vice method is definitely safer than the razor method....









Do it!!! Hehehehe....


----------



## MeneerVent

What is the Input Voltage or VCCIN called on ASUS (Rog) motherboards?


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MeneerVent*
> 
> What is the Input Voltage or VCCIN called on ASUS (Rog) motherboards?


Looks like it's called "Initial/Eventual CPU Input Voltage"....Not 100% on that though....


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Looks like it's called "Initial/Eventual CPU Input Voltage"....Not 100% on that though....


blaze is right. Don't touch the initial. Only change the eventual.


----------



## brandon6199

I've been trying to over clock my i7-4770k with my new custom loop for the past couple days... and it looks like I got stuck with a dud chip. Temperatures aren't the issue, the voltage required is.

Running x264 right now on my x45 multiplier clock, 1.36v VID, 1.376v Vcore, 1.90v vring, 39x uncore multi, 1.30v uncore voltage... its been running for awhile now... seems stable. Most likely going to be my 24/7 OC

Takes upwards of 1.42v to get into windows at 48x... temps not an issue.

Will keep experimenting


----------



## brandon6199

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> blaze is right. Don't touch the initial. Only change the eventual.


What's wrong with changing the initial?

I have my initial at 1.90v and my eventual at 1.90v


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon6199*
> 
> What's wrong with changing the initial?
> 
> I have my initial at 1.90v and my eventual at 1.90v


There's nothing inherently wrong with it, it just doesn't benefit you. Initial is when it is going through the boot process before it is technically overclocked.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon6199*
> 
> What's wrong with changing the initial?
> 
> I have my initial at 1.90v and my eventual at 1.90v


I don't think there's anything wrong with changing initial, just so long as you keep in mind the min. and max. guidelines for it. That being said, initial voltage is not going to have any effect on your systems stability, unless you've been crashing during posts. Most people leave it as Auto because it has no effect on anything other than probably ln2 benching


----------



## Gunderman456

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Looks like it's called "Initial/Eventual CPU Input Voltage"....Not 100% on that though....


I have a rog and can confirm this.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon6199*
> 
> I've been trying to over clock my i7-4770k with my new custom loop for the past couple days... and it looks like I got stuck with a dud chip. Temperatures aren't the issue, the voltage required is.
> 
> Running x264 right now on my x45 multiplier clock, 1.36v VID, 1.376v Vcore, 1.90v vring, 39x uncore multi, 1.30v uncore voltage... its been running for awhile now... seems stable. Most likely going to be my 24/7 OC
> 
> Takes upwards of 1.42v to get into windows at 48x... temps not an issue.
> 
> Will keep experimenting


1.95 vrin (vccin) isn't enough for 1.34vid with ht off for me, and 1.3v ring is excessive, just cut it by 0.2 and set uncore to 34x and RAM to 1600 while you are clocking core. What errors, exclusively 0x0124?


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon6199*
> 
> I've been trying to over clock my i7-4770k with my new custom loop for the past couple days... and it looks like I got stuck with a dud chip. Temperatures aren't the issue, the voltage required is.
> 
> Running x264 right now on my x45 multiplier clock, 1.36v VID, 1.376v Vcore, 1.90v vring, 39x uncore multi, 1.30v uncore voltage... its been running for awhile now... seems stable. Most likely going to be my 24/7 OC
> 
> Takes upwards of 1.42v to get into windows at 48x... temps not an issue.
> 
> Will keep experimenting


Drop uncore voltage to 1.2v ( or drop uncore to 34x altogether with voltage at 1.15v ). That should allow for lower core voltage overall. I also recall reading somewhere that your uncore voltage shouldn't be higher than your core voltage. Darkwizzie used 2.0 VCCIN for his 1.36v 45x settings, and that's on a 4670k. Since the 4770k has better binning, you might need the same or require slightly less. On my 45x chip, I require just 1.86v, but a core voltage of 1.28v.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MeneerVent*
> 
> What is the Input Voltage or VCCIN called on ASUS (Rog) motherboards?


Quote:



> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Looks like it's called "Initial/Eventual CPU Input Voltage"....Not 100% on that though....


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> blaze is right. Don't touch the initial. Only change the eventual.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunderman456*
> 
> I have a rog and can confirm this.


This has been noted in the original post for a long time now.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> IBT >is< linpack with AVX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's three linpacks, the one without avx which is pretty useless (got 2 hour pass i think it was at 1.29v when my 4.7 needs over 1.33 to pass x264) and then the one with AVX (ibt uses some outdated version with just avx1) as well as one with avx2
> 
> expected gflops at 4ghz are like.. 50-something, 100, 200
> 
> Gl


Can you link me to Linpack with avx2?

--

Guide updated do deal with the "Prime is not certified for Haswell" rumor.

Guide now warns that BF4 is still unstable. A usuable stability test but something to keep in mind. And seperate Bsods from Bf4 game crash/disconnects.


----------



## Cyro999

Linx 0.6.5 is updated^


----------



## BoredErica

Alrighty, should have the data by end of tomorrow. I'll record max temp... I don't think recording max Vcore will do anything because I want settings on manual or else Linpack will thrash the CPU. I also feel the stress testing part of the guide needs to be revamped for clarity.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans* 

Drop uncore voltage to 1.2v ( or drop uncore to 34x altogether with voltage at 1.15v ). That should allow for lower core voltage overall. I also recall reading somewhere that your uncore voltage shouldn't be higher than your core voltage. Darkwizzie used 2.0 VCCIN for his 1.36v 45x settings, and that's on a 4670k. Since the 4770k has better binning, you might need the same or require slightly less. On my 45x chip, I require just 1.86v, but a core voltage of 1.28v.
Chart shows average 4670k OC to be 45.03, average 4770k oc to be 45.71. Not sure if there is a binning process, keep in mind that those who get a pricier CPU tend to be more hardcore, so they push higher GHZ and they also tend to be able to afford better cooling solution (compared to some 4670kers runnin 212 evo). But then again, you could make the argument that the 4.8ghz and higher OCs are dominated by 4770ks, so there is some room for interpretations of results. On top of that, some people are saying hyperthreading increases temps; that, I would assume, negates the extra cooling point.

omg my quote is white!11


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie* 

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> 
> Drop uncore voltage to 1.2v ( or drop uncore to 34x altogether with voltage at 1.15v ). That should allow for lower core voltage overall. I also recall reading somewhere that your uncore voltage shouldn't be higher than your core voltage. Darkwizzie used 2.0 VCCIN for his 1.36v 45x settings, and that's on a 4670k. Since the 4770k has better binning, you might need the same or require slightly less. On my 45x chip, I require just 1.86v, but a core voltage of 1.28v.
> 
> Chart shows average 4670k OC to be 45.03, average 4770k oc to be 45.71. Not sure if there is a binning process, keep in mind that those who get a pricier CPU tend to be more hardcore, so they push higher GHZ and they also tend to be able to afford better cooling solution (compared to some 4670kers runnin 212 evo). But then again, you could make the argument that the 4.8ghz and higher OCs are dominated by 4770ks, so there is some room for interpretations of results. On top of that, some people are saying hyperthreading increases temps; that, I would assume, negates the extra cooling point.


I agree with you. But I still think there is better binning, cuz it would seem that a lot of the average clocks on the 4770k require a lot less voltage than the 4670k. For example, people can reach 4.5Ghz on say 1.2-1.22v if they have a decent 4770k, but it requires north of 1.25v for the 4670k. I think by now we all realize that the problem with haswell isn't voltage, but dissipation of heat. HT does increase the temps, but I last recall reading that for Sandy Bridge. I think the temperature increase at a certain speed could be because you definitely need a slightly higher voltage to run at a certain speed with HT on vs off.

Now if I had a 4770k and I could do, say 5Ghz at 1.35v with HT off, but only 4.8Ghz at the same voltage with HT on, I would use the former's settings. To be honest, the CPU is deadly quick as it is. I don't do many things that require quad core + HT but I imagine beyond a certain point, those virtual cores will only shave seconds off an already short time to say, render a video in Vegas.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> But I still think there is better binning, cuz it would seem that a lot of the average clocks on the 4770k require a lot less voltage than the 4670k. For example, people can reach 4.5Ghz on say 1.2-1.22v if they have a decent 4770k, but it requires north of 1.25v for the 4670k. I think by now we all realize that the problem with haswell isn't voltage, but dissipation of heat. HT does increase the temps, but I last recall reading that for Sandy Bridge. I think the temperature increase at a certain speed could be because you definitely need a slightly higher voltage to run at a certain speed with HT on vs off.


I have not seen any evidence of better binning on the i7. Most of the best ivy's are 3570k's - someone on a forum i posted on got one that did basic tests @5ghz on 1.23v and overnight prime @1.27

If HT needs more volts, it's marginal, very much so. The temperature gain is not - the CPU does ~20% often even higher amounts of increased work and draws a ton more power. 80c vs 95c wouldn't surprise me at all for ht toggle at the same voltage
Quote:


> Now if I had a 4770k and I could do, say 5Ghz at 1.35v with HT off, but only 4.8Ghz at the same voltage with HT on


Not going to happen, i used 4.6 @1.265vcore, ht on for weeks. I'm now using 0.01v higher with HT off. Problem is that HT on @1.25vcore is as hot as ht off @1.35vcore, or close to it.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> I agree with you. But I still think there is better binning, cuz it would seem that a lot of the average clocks on the 4770k require a lot less voltage than the 4670k. For example, people can reach 4.5Ghz on say 1.2-1.22v if they have a decent 4770k, but it requires north of 1.25v for the 4670k. I think by now we all realize that the problem with haswell isn't voltage, but dissipation of heat. HT does increase the temps, but I last recall reading that for Sandy Bridge. I think the temperature increase at a certain speed could be because you definitely need a slightly higher voltage to run at a certain speed with HT on vs off.
> 
> Now if I had a 4770k and I could do, say 5Ghz at 1.35v with HT off, but only 4.8Ghz at the same voltage with HT on, I would use the former's settings. To be honest, the CPU is deadly quick as it is. I don't do many things that require quad core + HT but I imagine beyond a certain point, those virtual cores will only shave seconds off an already short time to say, render a video in Vegas.


Simply get everyone with a 4770k to turn off HT and report stable "freqs @ vcore". I'm sure you'd see a trend that the majority of non-HT 4770k's outperform the 4670k's in terms of volts needed for specific frequencies.

While not all 4670k's will be "unstable 4770k's without HT", you can bet your bottom dollar that there's going to be at least _some_ number of failed 4770k's which ended up a 4670k's (although I'd assume most of these failed 4770k's would probably end up as 4670 non-k chips)


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> I agree with you. But I still think there is better binning, cuz it would seem that a lot of the average clocks on the 4770k require a lot less voltage than the 4670k. For example, people can reach 4.5Ghz on say 1.2-1.22v if they have a decent 4770k, but it requires north of 1.25v for the 4670k. I think by now we all realize that the problem with haswell isn't voltage, but dissipation of heat. HT does increase the temps, but I last recall reading that for Sandy Bridge. I think the temperature increase at a certain speed could be because you definitely need a slightly higher voltage to run at a certain speed with HT on vs off.
> 
> Now if I had a 4770k and I could do, say 5Ghz at 1.35v with HT off, but only 4.8Ghz at the same voltage with HT on, I would use the former's settings. To be honest, the CPU is deadly quick as it is. I don't do many things that require quad core + HT but I imagine beyond a certain point, those virtual cores will only shave seconds off an already short time to say, render a video in Vegas.


I would have seriously considered 4770k if my tasks used hyperthreading. When Skyrim uses past 55% CPU usage, it's not because the engine suddenly learned how to use all four cores, it's because there is a CPU bottleneck and the GPU is AFKing. Granted, it's not all that often with Haswell @ 4.6ghz, but at stock I think this would be much more common, as I increase NPC spawns. And single threaded applications. And chess, which actually performs WORSE with hyperthreading (only benefits from real cores). So I would have to go to BIOS and toggle off HT every time I want to do chess. Very annoying. Rendering doesn't take too long, I rarely make videos, and there is enough CPU juice left to do other things while rendering.

If I decided to up my budget though, hexacore doesn't look too bad. But again, gotta get dat IPC and clock speed up for some of the other apps.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> I have not seen any evidence of better binning on the i7. Most of the best ivy's are 3570k's - someone on a forum i posted on got one that did basic tests @5ghz on 1.23v and overnight prime @1.27
> 
> If HT needs more volts, it's marginal, very much so. The temperature gain is not - the CPU does ~20% often even higher amounts of increased work and draws a ton more power. 80c vs 95c wouldn't surprise me at all for ht toggle at the same voltage
> Not going to happen, i used 4.6 @1.265vcore, ht on for weeks. I'm now using 0.01v higher with HT off. Problem is that HT on @1.25vcore is as hot as ht off @1.35vcore, or close to it.
> Maybe, but how do we explain the extra 0.7 ghz OC average and the fact that of the top 25 OCs, like 95% of them are 4770ks? I think the answer is illusive for the binning question.


*Larger data sets plz.*


----------



## Cyro999

I dont think there's a 70mhz difference, it will be exaggerated by stuff like the water or hard pushed results charted from people more likely to have 4770k over 4670k if they're doing that


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> I dont think there's a 70mhz difference, it will be exaggerated by stuff like the water or hard pushed results charted from people more likely to have 4770k over 4670k if they're doing that


I think there isn't enough evidence to really be sure either way. Although, spending extra $100 on 4770k when you might not even need hyperthreading in attempts to chase some extra OC headroom is a bad idea. Not saying that's what happens, I can just see *somebody* out there doing that though.

Time to mine the Gigabyte OC thread for statistics!!!


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> I have not seen any evidence of better binning on the i7. Most of the best ivy's are 3570k's - someone on a forum i posted on got one that did basic tests @5ghz on 1.23v and overnight prime @1.27
> 
> If HT needs more volts, it's marginal, very much so. The temperature gain is not - the CPU does ~20% often even higher amounts of increased work and draws a ton more power. 80c vs 95c wouldn't surprise me at all for ht toggle at the same voltage
> Not going to happen, i used 4.6 @1.265vcore, ht on for weeks. I'm now using 0.01v higher with HT off. Problem is that HT on @1.25vcore is as hot as ht off @1.35vcore, or close to it.


That's a weird scenario. Typically HT has required a slight bump in voltage. Dunno how you require that bump with HT off. But yes, temperatures are a huge problem.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Simply get everyone with a 4770k to turn off HT and report stable "freqs @ vcore". I'm sure you'd see a trend that the majority of non-HT 4770k's outperform the 4670k's in terms of volts needed for specific frequencies.
> 
> While not all 4670k's will be "unstable 4770k's without HT", you can bet your bottom dollar that there's going to be at least _some_ number of failed 4770k's which ended up a 4670k's (although I'd assume most of these failed 4770k's would probably end up as 4670 non-k chips)


I believe that 4670K chips are just relatively worse processors that weren't suitable for 4770k binning. It's always been like that with every manufacturer. For example, looking at AMD, when the first Phenom II dual cores came out, a lot of them unlocked into quad cores and they required slightly more voltage to be stable.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I would have seriously considered 4770k if my tasks used hyperthreading. When Skyrim uses past 55% CPU usage, it's not because the engine suddenly learned how to use all four cores, it's because there is a CPU bottleneck and the GPU is AFKing. Granted, it's not all that often with Haswell @ 4.6ghz, but at stock I think this would be much more common, as I increase NPC spawns. And single threaded applications. And chess, which actually performs WORSE with hyperthreading (only benefits from real cores). So I would have to go to BIOS and toggle off HT every time I want to do chess. Very annoying. Rendering doesn't take too long, I rarely make videos, and there is enough CPU juice left to do other things while rendering.
> 
> If I decided to up my budget though, hexacore doesn't look too bad. But again, gotta get dat IPC and clock speed up for some of the other apps.
> 
> *Larger data sets plz.*


Yes, exactly my point. The performance difference with HT on for my usage as well is going to be negligible. Taking CSGO as an example, my teammate's 2600K at 4.4 is already stretching its legs in a 24man DM dropping to 150 fps and such while I maintain 200+fps. For reference, CSGO is a CPU/RAM dependent game.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> That's a weird scenario. Typically HT has required a slight bump in voltage. Dunno how you require that bump with HT off.


I don't, but it's really marginal, not like HT requires even 0.01 more than HT off for same level of stability AFAIK. It might need a little more if you test it properly and with the same standards, but it hasn't been noteworthy to me and i'm not sure if it's even there, the main thing is the temps


----------



## brandon6199

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> 1.95 vrin (vccin) isn't enough for 1.34vid with ht off for me, and 1.3v ring is excessive, just cut it by 0.2 and set uncore to 34x and RAM to 1600 while you are clocking core. What errors, exclusively 0x0124?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> Drop uncore voltage to 1.2v ( or drop uncore to 34x altogether with voltage at 1.15v ). That should allow for lower core voltage overall. I also recall reading somewhere that your uncore voltage shouldn't be higher than your core voltage. Darkwizzie used 2.0 VCCIN for his 1.36v 45x settings, and that's on a 4670k. Since the 4770k has better binning, you might need the same or require slightly less. On my 45x chip, I require just 1.86v, but a core voltage of 1.28v.


Got it... thanks guys. Will try that soon.

For the most part, i've been referencing this guide for starters: http://www.simforums.com/forums/haswell-48ghz-on-air-building-a-haswell-system_topic46180.html

Any thoughts on this? It seems to be very detailed.


----------



## Cyro999

He says some stuff that i disagree with or stuff that is just wrong like
Quote:


> 4800 and 4500 on air and be 100% FPU load test stable requires the cap of the processor be removed, the thermal TIM cleaned from the IHS and replaced with ONE PRODUCT and one product ONLY: Coollaboratory Liquid Pro, not the Ultra! and not anything else!


Ultra is reccomended over pro in delid thread here
Quote:


> I will post BIOS setups for clocking Haswell for basic clocks of 4100-4300 that do not require any special cooling or mod, 43-4400 which can be done on air but carefully..


^etc


----------



## brandon6199

Got it


----------



## holyking

Question. I am using x264 to stress test . After 3rd loop, x264 crash itself. The closes the loop and skip to next. What is this mean? my bios setting isn't stable? no blue screen or crash.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *holyking*
> 
> Question. I am using x264 to stress test . After 3rd loop, x264 crash itself. The closes the loop and skip to next. What is this mean? my bios setting isn't stable? no blue screen or crash.


I've had this happen before as well. Is it happening to you consistently?


----------



## holyking

yep. i am running on 4.8ghz with 1.280 , 1.284 vin. It crush on loop 1 or 3. I don't know this consider overclock setting problem or program problem.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *holyking*
> 
> yep. i am running on 4.8ghz with 1.280 , 1.284 vin. It crush on loop 1 or 3. I don't know this consider overclock setting problem or program problem.


Ah okay. I've only had it happen once before during one attempt, so my experience is a bit different to yours. I'd say it might be a instability issue. Try bumping vcore up just 0.005v and see if it stops happening


----------



## Asus11

I'm at 4.5ghz 1.2625v and my uncore & multiplier are the same 45 any tips to get this bad boy close to 5ghz? Anything above 4.7 ill b happy  I did try awhile back to get 4.6 but even 1.3 it wasn't happening . All my settings are pretty mediocre with most things on auto just a quick overclock


----------



## nickdine

Anyone have any experience on newegg's cpu RMA? I got a very bad i5 4670k chip where it needed 1.375v for 4.4ghz. So I'm thinking about rma it, but will newegg accept cpu rma just because it doesn't overclock well?


----------



## fleetfeather

nah, they wont. intel unfortunately doesn't make guarantees with respect to overclocking performance


----------



## givmedew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickdine*
> 
> Anyone have any experience on newegg's cpu RMA? I got a very bad i5 4670k chip where it needed 1.375v for 4.4ghz. So I'm thinking about rma it, but will newegg accept cpu rma just because it doesn't overclock well?


You could tell them that the CPU overheats at the stock clocks with the stock heat sink doing any heavy work and that you have another identical setup that doesn't do that. They may accept it and it could actually be the case. I bought (2) 4770Ks and one was such a bad chip the VID was high enough that even video encoding would cause the chip to overheat and throttle (at stock clocks and voltage) where as the other chip I could OC it to 4.0GHz without it overheating and throttling. The one chip was so bad that even with the Hyper-Threading turned off the CPU would still throttle while video encoding. It got really hot... all other variable are the same and I even tried remounting the heatsink with better thermal paste and it still throttled.

I would say that is a good enough reason to return the CPU and the place I returned it to agreed. Of course Newegg is a different company so who knows what they will say.

Either way if yours is as bad as mine was then I would say do everything you can to replace it because not being able to do heavy work at stock speeds on the stock cooler in a well ventilated case is silly.


----------



## Doug2507

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> I'm at 4.5ghz 1.2625v and my uncore & multiplier are the same 45 any tips to get this bad boy close to 5ghz? Anything above 4.7 ill b happy  I did try awhile back to get 4.6 but even 1.3 it wasn't happening . All my settings are pretty mediocre with most things on auto just a quick overclock


In a nutshell - drop uncore and ram, use vrin & vcore to bring up core. Once you've taken that as far as you like/can, do the same with uncore & ram. Unless you're benching uncore won't make much of a difference. Think the guide on page 1 covers this and plenty of info in the thread. Not sure what vcore you needed for x44 but whatever it was the jump in vcore from x45-x46 will be greater than x44-x45.


----------



## Doug2507

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Have no idea what the deal is. Even going up to 1.5 vcore I still can't get 4.8 ghz stable. Quite frustrating... What's the point of de'lidding I ask now... I voided my warranty for unobtainable clocks.


De-lidding won't get you a higher O/C unless you were restricted by temps with plenty of voltage headroom. Perfect example is the 4770k i've got in at the moment, it hit 90deg+ at 1.25v and the only way to keep on going was to de-lid.

Even if you can't get the O/C higher you'll be able to reduce temps thus increasing life span of the chip (providing you don't run it with high voltage 24/7)

I'd strongly advise not putting vcore up to 1.5v in bios, even taking it up to 1.5v on a multimeter is a risky business and certainly not somewhere to be for running 24/7. Just have a look through HWBot tables and there aren't many (if any?) using that high a vcore unless under cold.


----------



## JackNaylorPE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon6199*
> 
> I've been trying to over clock my i7-4770k with my new custom loop for the past couple days... and it looks like I got stuck with a dud chip. Temperatures aren't the issue, the voltage required is.
> 
> Running x264 right now on my x45 multiplier clock, 1.36v VID, 1.376v Vcore, 1.90v vring, 39x uncore multi, 1.30v uncore voltage... its been running for awhile now... seems stable. Most likely going to be my 24/7 OC
> 
> Takes upwards of 1.42v to get into windows at 48x... temps not an issue.
> 
> Will keep experimenting


Looks like a not too bad of a chip.....tho I'd try and get ya uncore up to 42 to curb the performance hit.....recommendation is not to go more than 3 below CPU multi.

See the links in post # 6812 ... as I recall this issue is addressed in both


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug2507*
> 
> In a nutshell - drop uncore and ram, use vrin & vcore to bring up core. Once you've taken that as far as you like/can, do the same with uncore & ram. Unless you're benching uncore won't make much of a difference. Think the guide on page 1 covers this and plenty of info in the thread. Not sure what vcore you needed for x44 but whatever it was the jump in vcore from x45-x46 will be greater than x44-x45.


if I recall correctly I only needed 1.2 for 4.4 with 44 uncore :X

i'll have to have a good read as ive never messed with ram figures before


----------



## Hhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackNaylorPE*
> 
> Looks like a not too bad of a chip.....tho I'd try and get ya uncore up to 42 to curb the performance hit.....recommendation is not to go more than 3 below CPU multi.


what happens if i set the uncore to 35x and core to 44x ?


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hhead*
> 
> what happens if i set the uncore to 35x and core to 44x ?


You'd probably have an easier time getting your OC stable....


----------



## JackNaylorPE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hhead*
> 
> what happens if i set the uncore to 35x and core to 44x ?


What are you trying to accomplish ?

1. If the purpose of your overclocking efforts is to get and report the highest CPU clock you can, then setting uncore (tho I'm told that Intel frowns about that term when referring to Haswell) or cache ratio to the lowest setting will get you to that goal.

2. If the goal is to make your system run programs faster, then manufacturers have warned that once the difference between CPU and cache ratio get > 3, system performance starts to suffer.... I posted the links a few pages back ......


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackNaylorPE*
> 
> What are you trying to accomplish ?
> 
> 2. If the goal is to make your system run programs faster, then manufacturers have warned that once the difference between CPU and cache ratio get > 3, system performance starts to suffer.... I posted the links a few pages back ......


Please stop spreading misinformation. We've proved your assumption to be incorrect over and over in the first page and in the 600+pages in this thread. Every single person that monitors this thread on a regular basis will agree with my conclusion. Many have doubted me and went off to test it themselves only to come back and agree with my results. The lowering of ring bus is the very foundation of this guide and by suggesting otherwise, you are going against my guide and everything I've tested along with the other forum members here. You are not the first and will not be the last to suggest a bottleneck with lower uncore. I don't mean to be overly harsh, but giving the wrong information to others may be detrimental to their end result.

If you feel you are right beyond a reasonable doubt, please come back with 5 or more benchmarks that prove what you say to be correct with screenshots for proof. I will then doublecheck your findings myself.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hhead*
> 
> what happens if i set the uncore to 35x and core to 44x ?


Please read the first page of the thread, it will answer most questions you may have.

But I will try to provide a TL;DR to your query: That is the recommended setting when you are still trying to figure out core clock overclock. Overclock core to highest you can while still maintaining stability with uncore at stock. After core is done, proceed to overclock uncore. Do not touch core when uncore is being overclocked.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug2507*
> 
> De-lidding won't get you a higher O/C unless you were restricted by temps with plenty of voltage headroom. Perfect example is the 4770k i've got in at the moment, it hit 90deg+ at 1.25v and the only way to keep on going was to de-lid.
> 
> Even if you can't get the O/C higher you'll be able to reduce temps thus increasing life span of the chip (providing you don't run it with high voltage 24/7)
> 
> I'd strongly advise not putting vcore up to 1.5v in bios, even taking it up to 1.5v on a multimeter is a risky business and certainly not somewhere to be for running 24/7. Just have a look through HWBot tables and there aren't many (if any?) using that high a vcore unless under cold.


I'll list 'when to delid' info in the guide.


----------



## TheHunter

Agree, I run it at 41x @ 1.123v and its more then enough. Also I can't run higher with 47x cpu multi, not stable at higher ram speeds.

http://browser.primatelabs.com/geekbench3/179871



here it was 42x, but its the same at 41x, maybe 1 point less 10.36.



I also tested different cache multi from 40 to 44x (@ 4.6GHz) and watched it aida64 memory benchmark, also compared in cinebench11.5 and the best score was at ~ 41x multi. Not much difference compared to 39x though.


----------



## Antares88

I'm at 4.5Ghz 1.2v max temp under load 70C (ambient 20C). Got some room left in her yet I think







.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Antares88*
> 
> I'm at 4.5Ghz 1.2v max temp under load 70C (ambient 20C). Got some room left in her yet I think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Sure, try for 4.6ghz if you can! Come back if you have issues, or you have your final/close to final OC so I can chart you for statistics!

---

*I'm excited to show you guys my latest round of tests, this time with some data around different stress testing programs, complete with chart, graph, guide overhaul, and everything!*


----------



## Doug2507

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> if I recall correctly I only needed 1.2 for 4.4 with 44 uncore :X
> 
> i'll have to have a good read as ive never messed with ram figures before


I reckon you 'might' squeeze x47 under 1.4vcore on that one, if not it shouldn't be too far off but all depends on how it scales & temp headroom. Nothing major needs to be done with RAM, just drop it down to 1333/1600, leave timings on auto and set voltage as per what the kit is meant to run at. Takes it out of the equation for being a possible limiting factor when clocking core, just like uncore. All in the guide.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I'll list 'when to delid' info in the guide.


Cool.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Antares88*
> 
> I'm at 4.5Ghz 1.2v max temp under load 70C (ambient 20C). Got some room left in her yet I think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Nice chip there, should be a good 'un if it scales well.


----------



## Antares88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Sure, try for 4.6ghz if you can! Come back if you have issues, or you have your final/close to final OC so I can chart you for statistics!


Will do!


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> ---
> _*I'm excited to show you guys my latest round of tests, this time with some data around different stress testing programs, complete with chart, graph, guide overhaul, and everything!*_


Looking forward to it! Thanks man.


----------



## JackNaylorPE

Since it was only posted on page 682, I must weigh the validity of your conclusion in respect to that exaggeration......what have you proved ? What programs have you tested ? Tell me then how my experience with my primary program (AutoCAD 2014) will change with the cache ratio at 36 as opposed to 46.

I have read repeatedly on forums people stating that they have "proved" that RAM speed has no effect on system performance mainly because when someone ran a few games at two different RAM speeds and got the same or close average fps, he feels he proved his point..... Redo those same tests and record min fps and voila, we see changes....run with memory intensive apps and we see significant changes.

Because you ran a synthetic CPU benchmark and didn't see significantly different results, that does not warrant a conclusion that system performance across the board is unaffected. If manufacturer's of the very products under discussion are reporting this in their overclocking guides, I find it hard to understand why they wud dis their own products for no reason.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ub6WnHmiIOs

Start at 17:00 mark

"The best CPUs will be able to run a native cache ratio and *this is what you would want for the absolute best performance*".

"You generally wanna hit within an area of between 100 and 300 Mhz below the primary target that you are trying to achieve . If you go past that you will continue to down the IPC or the overall performance of the CPU.

While you have done a good service here in helping people understand the intricacies of overclocking you have not performed testing across a wide variety of programs. If it's between taking your advice and conclusions given your limited resources and JJ (and others) with their experience and resources, I gotta go with JJ.....who certainly doesn't appear to be alone in his PoV.

http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?35293-Haswell-4770k-what-Uncore-do-you-use-on-your-OC-%28Cache-ratio%29
Quote:


> Setting it lower than x39 as some users are reporting doing will impact daily performance and is just plain silly.


http://www.overclockers.com/3step-guide-to-overclock-intel-haswell
Quote:


> If you manually set it, always keep the Cache/ Ring Bus / Uncore Frequency within 100-300 MHz of your CPU Core speed.


Finally, I gotta ask this question..... if we agree that lowering the cache ratio allows ya to get a higher CPU multiplier then why in the world wouldn't every MoBo manufacturer in the world set it at the lowest possible setting ?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackNaylorPE*
> 
> Since it was only posted on page 682, I must weigh the validity of your conclusion in respect to that exaggeration......what have you proved ? What programs have you tested ? Tell me then how my experience with my primary program (AutoCAD 2014) will change with the cache ratio at 36 as opposed to 46.
> 
> I have read repeatedly on forums people stating that they have "proved" that RAM speed has no effect on system performance mainly because when someone ran a few games at two different RAM speeds and got the same or close average fps, he feels he proved his point..... Redo those same tests and record min fps and voila, we see changes....run with memory intensive apps and we see significant changes.
> 
> Because you ran a synthetic CPU benchmark and didn't see significantly different results, that does not warrant a conclusion that system performance across the board is unaffected. If manufacturer's of the very products under discussion are reporting this in their overclocking guides, I find it hard to understand why they wud dis their own products for no reason.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ub6WnHmiIOs
> 
> Start at 17:00 mark
> 
> "The best CPUs will be able to run a native cache ratio and *this is what you would want for the absolute best performance*".
> 
> "You generally wanna hit within an area of between 100 and 300 Mhz below the primary target that you are trying to achieve . If you go past that you will continue to down the IPC or the overall performance of the CPU.
> 
> While you have done a good service here in helping people understand the intricacies of overclocking you have not performed testing across a wide variety of programs. If it's between taking your advice and conclusions given your limited resources and JJ (and others) with their experience and resources, I gotta go with JJ.....who certainly doesn't appear to be alone in his PoV.
> 
> http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?35293-Haswell-4770k-what-Uncore-do-you-use-on-your-OC-%28Cache-ratio%29
> http://www.overclockers.com/3step-guide-to-overclock-intel-haswell
> Finally, I gotta ask this question..... if we agree that lowering the cache ratio allows ya to get a higher CPU multiplier then why in the world wouldn't every MoBo manufacturer in the world set it at the lowest possible setting ?





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







And here are the most recent tests for uncore that I have done:



The 4.2 vs 3.4 is the uncore setting. The core multiplier for this test was x45.

Testing methodoloy in this test is much more well documented by me.

Chess: Houdini 3, 9mb hash, starting position, 5 minutes.

BF3 Multiplayer: 64 player server in a closed map (Canals). Regular gameplay for entire round.

BF3 Campaign: Second misson, following scripted NPC movement.

Enemy Territory: 30 vs 30, Fueldump.

Runescape: GE, World 3. Capturing FPS while stationary. Max detail, non HTML5. x4 AA Bloom enabled. (It seems to use CPU to do AA)

Oblivion 1: Walk out in the wild, through Oblivion gate, to town gate.

Oblivion 2: NPC combat in Imperial City. Several guards/NPC vs Umbra. Spawn 50 player copies and begin combat once Umbra dies.

These were done on tests, as you can see, that vary from CPU benchmarks to CPU reliant games.

Maxforces Says:
Test setup


Results


















but if you play 3dmark you will gain some pionts






*THE ABOVE IS ONLY MY EVIDENCE. OTHER FORUM MEMBERS HAVE INDEPENDTLY VERIFIED THIS.*

Just ask Doug, or Cyro, or basically every single thread regular, I believe most of them have done tests for themselves. In fact, I believe the large majority of OCN Haswell OCers will agree with me, even the ones that don't regularly visit this thread.


----------



## BoredErica

Also, your post assumes that I feel uncore is completely and utterly USELESS for performance. That is false. There is a seperate overclocking section just for overclocking uncore. The fact of the matter is, uncore performance increase is *relatively small* compared to core performance. You overclock core first because too high of an uncore will cause instability, and overclocking two things at once on top of input voltage means changing 5 variables at one time, hardly scientific. Once core is verified stable, then you overclock uncore at your own discretion.

What I AM saying is, there is no "bottleneck" from having uncore 3+ multipliers lower. The data shows me that the performance decreases for each decrease in uncore, without an extra bump at 3+ multipliers lower. And that change is so small, I'd rather get 4.6ghz core, 3.4ghz uncore than have 4.5ghz core, 4.5ghz uncore. But would I take 4.6ghz/3.4ghz uncore or would I rather take 4.6ghz/4.6ghz uncore? The latter, of course.

We're talking plus or minus 0.8% change in performance from 3.4 vs 4.2ghz uncore @ 4.2ghz core. That's 0.6ghz uncore differenc, double your suggested threshold.

JJ from Asus' talk about bottleneck, 1:1 Cache Ratio, makes *NO* real world performance impact. But that doesn't mean uncore makes no performance impact at all. There is no extra speed boost for having 1:1, there is no extra speed penalty for being 3 multipliers lower on uncore. It scales rather additively.

The difference with my approach at overclocking is, uncore still gets overclocked but a) Does not involve changing too many variables at once for figuring out what's what and b) Does not ever hinder core OC due to really high uncore OC and c) Reflects the truth about the performance impact of uncore.


----------



## Cyro999

Indeed if you can show uncore clock being a significant performance benefit for some program it will be news and added to guide

..and then we will go right back to overclocking with 34x uncore until the core is done, because it's simpler and better anyway, only thing that might change is end result and people pushing uncore harder after core/RAM works good and has figured out OC


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Indeed if you can show uncore clock being a significant performance benefit for some program it will be news and added to guide
> 
> ..and then we will go right back to overclocking with 34x uncore until the core is done, because it's simpler and better anyway, only thing that might change is end result and people pushing uncore harder after core/RAM works good and has figured out OC


That sort of news would bring my guide and my ego down to its knees. That I can be so wrong about this after studying this so carefully. And would also blow my mind because everybody else over the course of 7000 posts couldn't prove it but he can.

In related news:

Linpack is even HOTTER than I estimated.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> That sort of news would bring my guide and my ego down to its knees. That I can be so wrong about this after studying this so carefully.


Nah, it's just a case of some niche program/use might benefit

let me know when you post temps etc, gonna sleep some


----------



## Asus11

this is crazy, I can get 4.5ghz @ 1.2625v with 1:1 ratio.. but can't even get 4.6 @ 1.35v with 34 uncore lol

here goes 1.4


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> this is crazy, I can get 4.5ghz @ 1.2625v with 1:1 ratio.. but can't even get 4.6 @ 1.35v with 34 uncore lol
> 
> here goes 1.4


Make sure your input voltage is not in some weird setting.

For me, 1.35v for 4.5ghz @ 1.95v Input Voltage = Synthetic stability for hours on end.

1.42v for 4.6ghz, 2.15v Input Voltage.

When I was trying for 4.6ghz, I went ABOVE 1.5v Vcore and I it was not stable at 2v Vrin.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> this is crazy, I can get 4.5ghz @ 1.2625v with 1:1 ratio.. but can't even get 4.6 @ 1.35v with 34 uncore lol
> 
> here goes 1.4


Have you adjusted any of the other voltages? Like System Agent, or the Analog/Digital voltages? You might just need some fine-tuning....

Or, you might have a chip like mine that requires 1.425v to be stable at 4.6ghz....


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Make sure your input voltage is not in some weird setting.
> For me, 1.35v for 4.5ghz @ 1.95v Input Voltage = Synthetic stability for hours on end.
> 1.42v for 4.6ghz, 2.15v Input Voltage.


have you tried ROG realbench?

it really does save alot of time, I just run the H.264 Video encode bench if it passes its stable

many times ive had a stress test run for over 5 hours then fail, this will tell you in 5 minutes believe me it works pretty good in my experience

also yes I will try what you have said & let you know


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Have you adjusted any of the other voltages? Like System Agent, or the Analog/Digital voltages? You might just need some fine-tuning....
> 
> Or, you might have a chip like mine that requires 1.425v to be stable at 4.6ghz....


to be honest I think it needs fine tuning I am only touching the surface I think I need a laptop to refer back to while im in the bios to guide me along better


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> have you tried ROG realbench?
> 
> it really does save alot of time, I just run the H.264 Video encode bench if it passes its stable
> 
> many times ive had a stress test run for over 5 hours then fail, this will tell you in 5 minutes believe me it works pretty good in my experience
> 
> also yes I will try what you have said & let you know


The problem is, statistically demonstrating a stress test to be a stronger stress test is hard to do because it requires so much time. And if I do it for one, I should do it for all the other tests. I am testing stress test temps right now, however. I just happen to be revamping the stress test section of the guide today.

When I was trying for 4.6ghz, I went ABOVE 1.5v Vcore and I it was not stable at 2v Vrin.


----------



## Antares88

No problem at 4.6Ghz 1.210v. 76C on load. Hey this chip is not bad at all!


----------



## BoredErica

Alright guys, here is the info some of you are waiting for:





I also discovered that Houdini 4 is a hotter version compared to Houdini 3. Houdini 4 is a stronger engine and uses more voltage. The difference between Houdini 3 and 4 isn't night and day, but there is bump. Also, I do not have Houdini 4 64bit, I am comparing Houdini 3 64bit vs Houdini 4 32bit.

And by the gods, Linpack is EVEN HOTTER than I anticipated! I get hotter temps on 1.25v with Linpack vs 1.5v with Chess!

Stress test section of the guide has been cleaned up a bit.

So Linpack is hottest, 28.1 Prime is second hottest, very high IBT is third hottest. FPU is proven to be hotter than just the suite of tests.


----------



## pkrexer

I thought I had 4.7Ghz stable finally (Ran Aida64 for 16 hours, 10 passes of IBT - Very high, and 3 hour gaming session of BF4 with no crashes)

So I thought for the heck of it, I'd run the X.264 benchmark. Damn thing crashes before it even completed the 1st loop. GAH! So back to 4.6 here I go. At the end of the day, I have to remind myself.... its only 100mhz.

Overclocking is a curse!


----------



## error-id10t

Yeah, it sucks. Few pages back now I said that BF4 appeared to be stable for me while XTU and Realbench failed, well, it hasn't been so I've had to drop down to x45. I can't get any of those to run over few runs even @ 1.41v when at x46.

Darkwiz, you should list which XTU you ran. The stability the is useless IMO, I'm after a fast method to find stability and to get that you run the Bench few times (I suggested 5 earlier) to ensure it's not a fluke and that you're getting similar scores on the runs. Then Realbench for the same reason, to confirm it can do the multi tasks and get similar scores for the runs.

I know that's not 100% for some people and for those they can use LinPack etc, if they want.


----------



## holyking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> OK. I increased voltage. It crash the problem much faster. What this lead to? thank you


----------



## JackNaylorPE

The link posted gives a very clear explanation as to the effects and concerns, so no need to repeat ... the other links clearly show a diversity of opinion on the matter. This opinion varies based upon what you do with your machine....and as I have been saying, what your goals are. This is no different than memory .... you may get a higher OC if you dial down ya memory speed timings and this may be well worthwhile on CPU intensive tasks but may be detrimental on memory intensive tasks. AutoDesk products in particularly are very "system wide" intensive and even puzzling .... things that I wouldn't have expected but actually improved / decreased performance over the years included:

-elimination of page file decreased performance even when there was oodles of RAM available
-was using a separate drive for page / temp file usage improved far more than I expected when that partition was changed to FAT32

I'm a bit busy with GFX testing at the moment to take on any additional testing .... what I am finding so far tho

-Alternate BIOS oft bring higher measured clocks, but all other things being equal, there are no performance gains associated therewith (that I have seen so far)
-Continually increasing clocks and memory at some point has diminishing returns and, while still stable, going further on, even has negative results ... I have only done 5 runs of each benchmark and I have been hampered / puzzled by the fact that having GPU-z open during the test can cause a Open GL error that I don't get when it's closed.


----------



## holyking

Username:holyking
CPU Model: i7-4770k
Core Multiplier:48x
CPU VID: 1.285v
Vcore: 1.296v
Input Voltage:
Uncore Multiplier: 43x
Uncore Voltage:1.180v
Cooling Solution: Custom Water cooling
Stability Test: Aida64 @12h
Batch Number:L315B347
Ram Speed: T11 ( will overclock later)


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *holyking*
> 
> OK. I increased voltage. It crash the problem much faster. What this lead to? thank you


Ahh that's interesting. Try dropping vcore down to where you had it before, and increase VRIN (VCCIN / eventual Input voltage) by 0.05v









edit: I see in your screenshot above that VCCIN is only at 1.68v. Increase VCCIN to 1.85v and try x264 again


----------



## holyking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Ahh that's interesting. Try dropping vcore down to where you had it before, and increase VRIN (VCCIN / eventual Input voltage) by 0.05v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: I see in your screenshot above that VCCIN is only at 1.68v. Increase VCCIN to 1.85v and try x264 again


I will work on that


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackNaylorPE*
> 
> The link posted gives a very clear explanation as to the effects and concerns, so no need to repeat ... the other links clearly show a diversity of opinion on the matter. This opinion varies based upon what you do with your machine....and as I have been saying, what your goals are. This is no different than memory .... you may get a higher OC if you dial down ya memory speed timings and this may be well worthwhile on CPU intensive tasks but may be detrimental on memory intensive tasks. AutoDesk products in particularly are very "system wide" intensive and even puzzling .... things that I wouldn't have expected but actually improved / decreased performance over the years included:
> 
> -elimination of page file decreased performance even when there was oodles of RAM available
> -was using a separate drive for page / temp file usage improved far more than I expected when that partition was changed to FAT32
> 
> I'm a bit busy with GFX testing at the moment to take on any additional testing .... what I am finding so far tho
> 
> -Alternate BIOS oft bring higher measured clocks, but all other things being equal, there are no performance gains associated therewith (that I have seen so far)
> -Continually increasing clocks and memory at some point has diminishing returns and, while still stable, going further on, even has negative results ... I have only done 5 runs of each benchmark and I have been hampered / puzzled by the fact that having GPU-z open during the test can cause a Open GL error that I don't get when it's closed.


A diversity of opinion doesn't mean there isn't a right answer. There is a diversity of opinion on whether astrology is valid or not, doesn't give any merit to astrology. JJ from Asus has his own opinions. and everybody that follows his guide typically shares his opinion. There is diversity of opinion on Prime95 as well, since JJ said it's not 'certified' for Haswell. There is a lot of diversity of opinion. But that's irrelevant, I stick to hard data when I can. Every single person I've met that goes on and on about some bottleneck also have a striking tendency to show no evidence.

Now, I don't know what AutoDesk is. If AutoDesk is some application you use all the time on your machine, that's one thing. But unless you're going to knock me for my own results being flat out invalid, I've demonstrated for all the benchmarks/applications I used that uncore won't matter as much as core pretty much ever. And, even if indeed it is true that AutoDesk is something you use often and rely on, it doesn't prove 1:1 Cache ratio or the uncore being 3 under core bottleneck are valid. To demonstrate those claims, you have to demonstrate the performance taking a nosedive or giant speedup at the specified points. And no proof yet either that AutoDesk is indeed super uncore sensitive.

But for your original post to have merit, the app that is affected by uncore greatly needs to be something most people use. And most people don't use AutoDesk. So you're going to have to pick application(s) which most people probably use that is/are strongly affected by uncore. Otherwise you'd be talking about a niche program as Cyro mentioned. I'm sure we can design a benchmark that is specifically designed to detect uncore changes above all else, but that doesn't mean much if real world programs don't represent that level of sensitivity to uncore change.

Chess and x264, well, those are the two standard CPU benchmarks as far as I'm concerned. Rendering videos and brute force calculation, that's the most common intensive CPU use I think most people run into.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *holyking*
> 
> Username:holyking
> CPU Model: i7-4770k
> Core Multiplier:48x
> CPU VID: 1.285v
> Vcore: 1.296v
> Input Voltage:
> Uncore Multiplier: 43x
> Uncore Voltage:1.180v
> Cooling Solution: Custom Water cooling
> Stability Test: Aida64 @12h
> Batch Number:L315B347
> Ram Speed: T11 ( will overclock later)


You will be charted, thank you.

Edit:

Picture verification accepted, thanks for following instructions and making my life easier!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Ahh that's interesting. Try dropping vcore down to where you had it before, and increase VRIN (VCCIN / eventual Input voltage) by 0.05v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: I see in your screenshot above that VCCIN is only at 1.68v. Increase VCCIN to 1.85v and try x264 again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your new avatar is SWEET.


----------



## Cyro999

Ty for temp results Darkwizzie! What kinda ambients did you have? (10c or 30c)


----------



## fleetfeather

Yep, delidding may be risky business... but it's certainly worth it lol. The value it adds to your chip in terms of performance is outrageous


----------



## jameyscott

I know that a lot of people hate on intel for it, but I for one am glad they aren't using soldered ihs' s direct die cooling is going to net me better results anf a soldered ihs ever will.


----------



## MeneerVent

I appear to be getting ignored in the VI Hero thread, so I will post my question here.
Quote:


> Does anyone know how to change the VCCIN or input voltage on this motherboard?
> I need 1,355v to get a 4,4ghz stable OC on my 4670k. The temps don't go higher than 80C when stress testing, however a lot of people say that for this voltage I would have needed a custom water loop, not a Dark Rock Pro 2 (what I have now).
> I opened up HWinfo and saw this:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Be warned mobile users.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screenshot was made during Prime95 with large FTT's.
> 
> And apparently ASUS loves making users confused because in the BIOS I set this:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Be warned once again mobile users.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the core voltage I set.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: And again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, those were THREE options with what the VCCIN could be. However I would think none of them is, because of the earlier stated reasons.
> 
> Is HWinfo reading this out correctly? Did the VCCIN really mess up my OC and can I actually go higher? And how do I get the ACTUAL input voltage to be send to the CPU, also when the system booted up into windows?


----------



## fleetfeather

On Asus ROG mobo's, VCCIN is called "Eventual CPU Input Voltage".

The reason your temps aren't breaking 80C with 1.35v is because you're using HWInfo64 to monitor core temperatures. HWInfo64 underestimates core temperatures by roughly 10C (in my experience). A much better estimate of core temperatures can be provided by HWMonitor. Once you inspect core voltages with HWMonitor, you'll probably see temperatures in the mid-80's, which is why those members in the ROG forum are suggesting you need a better cooling solution for 1.35v. However, 85C in a synthetic environment such as Prime95 isn't really a huge concern anyway, so I'm not sure why the ROG owners are stressing so much (pun intended).

Additionally, keep in mind that since you have a 4670k rather than a 4770k, you'll also experience lower temps when compared to a 4770k at the same Vcore, due to the lack of Hyper Threading (HT increases core temps). This may be another reason why those members in the ROG forum are surprised by your temps.

As far as the additional settings you've changed in your BIOS, you can:

- keep CPU Voltage Override as 1.35v (this is your Vcore value)
- return Initial CPU Input Voltage to "auto" (this voltage only needs tweaking if you fail to post under extreme environments)
- keep Eventual CPU Input Voltage as 1.90v (this is VCCIN as I previously mentioned)
- return VCCIN Shadow Voltage to "auto" (this voltage parameter only needs tweaking in unusual circumstances)

Hopefully that answers all your concerns








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> snip


Sadly, the mods didn't like my avatar







A decent replacement has been sourced though


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> The reason your temps aren't breaking 80C with 1.35v is because you're using HWInfo64 to monitor core temperatures. HWInfo64 underestimates core temperatures by roughly 10C (in my experience). A much better estimate of core temperatures can be provided by HWMonitor.


What? This is news to everyone if it's true, i've been taking temperatures from three programs (one of them hwinfo) and they all report the same numbers

As for above: Make sure that AVX is working properly on your system. Intelburntest 2.54 will show >100gflops if it is. Temps are far hotter in small FFT than large (which you are testing in the shot) and prime won't be at too pleasant temps with 1.35vcore even without HT - 100c peaks wouldn't surprise me

Close to 1.35 max voltage with HT off isn't too surprising, if you look at temps for normal use etc. That's like running ~1.27v on a 4770k in terms of temps under a normal high threaded load, it's about max you can do reasonably with this kind of cooling though


----------



## fleetfeather

Woah, for real? HWInfo64 consistently underestimated my temps before delidding. Both stock and overclocked. I figured this was the same for everyone???? I'm pretty sure I even asked as I was starting out about the difference between HWI and [everything else] and I was told HWI underestimates core sensor readings? :/


----------



## [CyGnus]

Nothing like coretemp or realtemp


----------



## jameyscott

Coretemp since it's most recent update has been reporting temps accurately for me.


----------



## Wihglah

Just because I like to troll 4400mHz @ 1.355V: 40 Celsius max

http://s295.photobucket.com/user/wihglah/media/44x1355_zps039028c3.jpg.html


----------



## JackNaylorPE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> A diversity of opinion doesn't mean there isn't a right answer. There is a diversity of opinion on whether astrology is valid or not, doesn't give any merit to astrology. JJ from Asus has his own opinions. and everybody that follows his guide typically shares his opinion. There is diversity of opinion on Prime95 as well, since JJ said it's not 'certified' for Haswell. There is a lot of diversity of opinion. But that's irrelevant, I stick to hard data when I can. Every single person I've met that goes on and on about some bottleneck also have a striking tendency to show no evidence.


Resorting to exaggeration and hyperbole again doesn't help your position, it's in the Top Ten of things not to do in any debate. Saying that there is diversity of opinion with astrology pure hyperbole ...might as well add global warming, bigfoot and evolution to the list ..... in each instance there exists is a preponderance of evidence on once side and the 99%+ on the other gives no credence to the "the fringe". That is certainly not the case here. While one can certainly feel confident in their own data, ignoring other data I think is a bit myopic and certainly not objective. JJ tested over 1,000 CPUs in and I don't think your data is statistically significant in comparison just to his alone.....let alone the rest of the community. And ..... If there is an agreed right answer, there is no diversity of opinion. Someone saying 2 + 2 = 5 does not constitute a diversity of opinion.
Quote:


> Now, I don't know what AutoDesk is. If AutoDesk is some application you use all the time on your machine, that's one thing. But unless you're going to knock me for my own results being flat out invalid, I've demonstrated for all the benchmarks/applications I used that uncore won't matter as much as core pretty much ever. And, even if indeed it is true that AutoDesk is something you use often and rely on, it doesn't prove 1:1 Cache ratio or the uncore being 3 under core bottleneck are valid. To demonstrate those claims, you have to demonstrate the performance taking a nosedive or giant speedup at the specified points. And no proof yet either that AutoDesk is indeed super uncore sensitive.


That first sentence in itself is more than telling than your realize. If you are going to make such a claim, I think ya need to broaden your horizons. Look at Tomshardware's testing ....I knock THG alot but even they include several AutoDesk products in their testing. Autodesk is the premier provider of CAD / Rendering programs in the market (AutoCAD, 3DsMax, Maya, Inventor, Revit, etc) with over 98% market penetration. If someone's buying a $16k box, it's likely to be running AutoDesk poducts.

I am not knocking your data in any way ...you simply took strong objection to my posting of a source whose conclusions are different then your own. I'm commenting as to the extrapolation that the small narrow banded list of programs you used is somehow representative of overall system performance under all situations. You have not proved, nor even approached the breadth of study, that would be required to make such a claim. I accept that you have proved, or better said "confirmed", that by lowering cache ratio you can get higher CPU multipliers and show no negative effects running CPU benchmarks.

I don't have a hypothesis in play...I have nothing to prove. I don't have the resources nor time to test 1000s of CPUs on various hardware with varying programs (an yes including outside of CPU benchmarks). What I am saying is that the claim that uncore, or more accurately cache ratio on Haswell, has no effect on system performance is 1) unproven and 2) not universally accepted. When an issue is contested, with a recognized difference of opinion, I look at the resume and the resources available to the proponents and make a decision as to which way I am gonna go. I'm perfectly content to lead forum readers look at your data and look at JJs and others data and draw their own conclusions. Arguing that only your data is relevant and anyone else's is not presents obvious objectivity concerns.
Quote:


> But for your original post to have merit, the app that is affected by uncore greatly needs to be something most people use. And most people don't use AutoDesk. So you're going to have to pick application(s) which most people probably use that is/are strongly affected by uncore. Otherwise you'd be talking about a niche program as Cyro mentioned. I'm sure we can design a benchmark that is specifically designed to detect uncore changes above all else, but that doesn't mean much if real world programs don't represent that level of sensitivity to uncore change. Chess and x264, well, those are the two standard CPU benchmarks as far as I'm concerned. Rendering videos and brute force calculation, that's the most common intensive CPU use I think most people run into.


A CPU benchmark is just that ... it's a "CPU" as in "exclusive of other subsystems" benchmark. And what else are you doing at the time .... how i s the benchmark affected when Av program starts its scan ?, what happens when the backup runs ? How will it affect my RAM disk operation ? How is background downloading / cloud communication affected ? How will it handle huge memory swaps as in say a wire frame rotation ? What about huge spreadsheets and database manipulation ?

But, as with my many times repeated question on what % of CPUs reach 46 CPU multiplier at native cache ratio, you still haven't answered the most basic question. If lowering cache ratio to the lowest possible level has no effect on system performance and allows for increased CPU performance, then why doesn't every MoBo BIOS default to the lowest possible selection ? Why would every MoBo manufacturer not put their "best foot forward" and intentionally "gimp" their products ?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> If lowering cache ratio to the lowest possible level has no effect on system performance and allows for increased CPU performance, then why doesn't every MoBo BIOS default to the lowest possible selection ? Why would every MoBo manufacturer not put their "best foot forward" and intentionally "gimp" their products ?


We're not lowering cache ratio to improve core overclockability. We're leaving it at stock -while overclocking the core- so as to change only one variable at a time, and then overclocking uncore/cache afterwards. It's MUCH harder to overclock if you change 3-5 variables at a time like a lot of people go to do than it is if you tightly control stuff, change one thing at a time and write everything down

As for actual performance gains from having uncore higher; if you think you have a program that might benefit from it, benchmark it somehow to show a difference or just use higher uncore/cache ratio when you're done overclocking the core - i've found RAM to be more influential on my programs (a couple of cpu bound games, x264, cinebench etc) than uncore, where i've seen at best around 0.5-1% performance gain between 3.4ghz and 4.4, but i don't use Autodesk programs.
Quote:


> But, as with my many times repeated question on what % of CPUs reach 46 CPU multiplier at native cache ratio, you still haven't answered the most basic question.


I think most of them, but nobody really bothers because you can either use something like 8x idle / 40x load uncore with 1.18 ring (my cpu) or try for example 46x 24/7 at 1.3 ring, which doesn't drop and also makes your performance per watt notably worse in every case i've seen - if i was so bothered for performance i'd go up 100mhz or 200mhz more on the core and it would help significantly more in everything that i have benchmarked, i can do it, i just don't like the temps.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Ty for temp results Darkwizzie! What kinda ambients did you have? (10c or 30c)


15C ish.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> What? This is news to everyone if it's true, i've been taking temperatures from three programs (one of them hwinfo) and they all report the same numbers
> 
> As for above: Make sure that AVX is working properly on your system. Intelburntest 2.54 will show >100gflops if it is. Temps are far hotter in small FFT than large (which you are testing in the shot) and prime won't be at too pleasant temps with 1.35vcore even without HT - 100c peaks wouldn't surprise me
> 
> Close to 1.35 max voltage with HT off isn't too surprising, if you look at temps for normal use etc. That's like running ~1.27v on a 4770k in terms of temps under a normal high threaded load, it's about max you can do reasonably with this kind of cooling though


Just measured with both, I got pretty much the same exact result with HWinfo vs Newest Coretemp.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MeneerVent*
> 
> I appear to be getting ignored in the VI Hero thread, so I will post my question here.
> It is mentioned in the original post of this thread.
> It is indeed, eventual input voltage.


----------



## Cyro999

Since i usually have realtemp and hwinfo open (for easy live display and also averages) i tested again and saw same temps once again (on z87x-ud3h)


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackNaylorPE*
> 
> -


About AutoDesk: I don't think so, if I get a $1600 machine it is to game. This is the first time I've heard of AutoDesk, so either everybody is using it without ever talking about it, or I live in the Arctic.

The hyperbole comment is only relevant if you have evidence, so let's see:

Overlockers page: Don't visit a website as an end-all source of info man. I recall hearing Anandtech having a ridiculous overclocking guide for Haswell as well, where they ended up praising a cheaper mobo because they tweaked a setting they thought didn't have an effect on one motherboard without doing it on another. Aka input voltage. Haswell is different than old CPUs, there is more to it than that. Everybody seems to be under a time constraint with articles/companies, they just listen to what they are told, that uncore matters.

ROG page: You went on about diversity of opinion and you pick a page with 5 people?

In both cases, there is ZERO EVIDENCE, only an authority saying that something is so. Just a guy saying it's so isn't evidence. Benchmarks are evidence. This is what I'm saying: People that say uncore is super duper important have a tendency to show no benchmarks. Do you think, if Overclock page had done the tests for uncore, that they'd ignore the data and just sum it up with a one liner? No. Once you have the data, putting up a fancy chart to make yourself look more credible is 5 minutes away.

Time and time again, community threads get it more right than computer authorities, because we have evidence, we have a community that tests things, and the way we do things are pretty transparent. Did Anandtech or Overclock pages both test many, many CPUs and benchmark them for uncore performance change and then decide not to show their testing? No. JJ says lots of testing have been done but at this point I'm skeptical. That, or there's some crappy management going on over there. When was the last time you got the details on delidding from JJ? Did he even mention the problem requiring a delid? No. Even Linus, nothing on delid, just that he thinks it's stupid. Do not rely on in depth OC advice from them. JJ from Asus gave out more than one off-the-mark bits of advice. You act as if I am saying JJ gave out wrong advice on purpose. That would mean they are gimping their own product. No, I just think he's mislead. Accidents happen. I'm sure JJ has a busy schedule and CPU fiddling isn't his official job description. This is an example of why the 1:1 myth remains. Everybody is so inclined to believe things from authority and then not do tests and just assume it's all been done for you. But I didn't take it on face value and tested it to ensure things are as they say. And I discovered otherwise. And that is why this thread is as big as it is today.

---

*You're left with a few options:*

a) Say that my benchmark results are wrong and prove it by your own benchmarks verified by community members

b) Say that I missed one killer app that benefits greatly from uncore, which still subjects you to evidence and community testing but also doesn't prove uncore is by large important

c) Say my benchmark results are right, but the ones I picked do not reflect any sort of real-life usage of a CPU.

I tire of this discussion. I know you mean well, but unless you're ready to proceed in one of the above three ways, I'm not responding to this any further.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackNaylorPE*
> 
> Resorting to exaggeration and hyperbole again doesn't help your position, it's in the Top Ten of things not to do in any debate. Saying that there is diversity of opinion with astrology pure hyperbole ...might as well add global warming, bigfoot and evolution to the list ..... in each instance there exists is a preponderance of evidence on once side and the 99%+ on the other gives no credence to the "the fringe". That is certainly not the case here. While one can certainly feel confident in their own data, ignoring other data I think is a bit myopic and certainly not objective. JJ tested over 1,000 CPUs in and I don't think your data is statistically significant in comparison just to his alone.....let alone the rest of the community. And ..... If there is an agreed right answer, there is no diversity of opinion. Someone saying 2 + 2 = 5 does not constitute a diversity of opinion.
> That first sentence in itself is more than telling than your realize. If you are going to make such a claim, I think ya need to broaden your horizons. Look at Tomshardware's testing ....I knock THG alot but even they include several AutoDesk products in their testing. Autodesk is the premier provider of CAD / Rendering programs in the market (AutoCAD, 3DsMax, Maya, Inventor, Revit, etc) with over 98% market penetration. If someone's buying a $16k box, it's likely to be running AutoDesk poducts.
> 
> I am not knocking your data in any way ...you simply took strong objection to my posting of a source whose conclusions are different then your own. I'm commenting as to the extrapolation that the small narrow banded list of programs you used is somehow representative of overall system performance under all situations. You have not proved, nor even approached the breadth of study, that would be required to make such a claim. I accept that you have proved, or better said "confirmed", that by lowering cache ratio you can get higher CPU multipliers and show no negative effects running CPU benchmarks.
> 
> I don't have a hypothesis in play...I have nothing to prove. I don't have the resources nor time to test 1000s of CPUs on various hardware with varying programs (an yes including outside of CPU benchmarks). What I am saying is that the claim that uncore, or more accurately cache ratio on Haswell, has no effect on system performance is 1) unproven and 2) not universally accepted. When an issue is contested, with a recognized difference of opinion, I look at the resume and the resources available to the proponents and make a decision as to which way I am gonna go. I'm perfectly content to lead forum readers look at your data and look at JJs and others data and draw their own conclusions. Arguing that only your data is relevant and anyone else's is not presents obvious objectivity concerns.
> 
> A CPU benchmark is just that ... it's a "CPU" as in "exclusive of other subsystems" benchmark. And what else are you doing at the time .... how i s the benchmark affected when Av program starts its scan ?, what happens when the backup runs ? How will it affect my RAM disk operation ? How is background downloading / cloud communication affected ? How will it handle huge memory swaps as in say a wire frame rotation ? What about huge spreadsheets and database manipulation ?
> 
> But, as with my many times repeated question on what % of CPUs reach 46 CPU multiplier at native cache ratio, you still haven't answered the most basic question. If lowering cache ratio to the lowest possible level has no effect on system performance and allows for increased CPU performance, then why doesn't every MoBo BIOS default to the lowest possible selection ? Why would every MoBo manufacturer not put their "best foot forward" and intentionally "gimp" their products ?


That's certainly a wall of text for "having nothing to prove".....


----------



## JackNaylorPE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> JJ from Asus gave out more than one off-the-mark bits of advice. You act as if I am saying JJ gave out wrong advice on purpose. That would mean they are gimping their own product. No, I just think he's mislead.
> 
> About AutoDesk: I don't think so, if I get a $1600 machine it is to game.


You need to think more clearly and if you are going to quote my statements and then contradict them, focus on what I actually write. 16k = $16,000 not $1,600 ...please stop rearranging my posts and inserting misquotes to provide phantom support for your next argument.
Quote:


> This is the first time I've heard of AutoDesk, so either everybody is using it without ever talking about it, or I live in the Arctic.


Well it's not a gaming company. It's a $2.7 billion a year software company Adobe is about $4 billion a year to provide some comparison.... they don't make games tho they do make game development tools. Ever hear of professional graphics or workstation cards like the Quadro ? Autodesk is why they make Quadro

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/geforce-gtx-titan-opencl-cuda-workstation,3474-2.html
http://www.anandtech.com/show/2864/8
http://www.tomshardware.com/news/autodesk-gameware-software-cad,21775.html

Quote:


> About the evidence: You write all about hyperbole. Yet all you do is make claims without evidence. Let's take a look at your 'evidence':


I just commented on your repeated use of it and that it doesn't help the argument.

I have made no claims .... I claim to make no claims ..... my only comments are as follows:

1. There is not universal agreement on your claim that reducing cache ratio has no effect.

2. The breadth of your investigation and limitation to single task, CPU benchmarks is woefully insufficient to prove that this change has no effect of overall system performance. The scope of your testing is far too limited.

3. Your data is no more relevant than anyone else's.

Yes, you have confirmed that if you reduce cache ratio you can get get higher CPU multipliers. This is well known But your focus on CPU benchmarks to the exclusion of all else seems solely guided by a desire to record higher clocks. As in the alternate BIOS for the GFX cards, getting higher clocks w/o those clocks bringing higher performance in every day tasks seems to me of little value. Now, yes I understand that your "every day" involves running and re-running lots of benchmarks. But many of us are just looking to reduce the time it takes to accomplish work tasks .... in my case, these are production units and that's how I make my living. Any time I invest in evaluating, testing, tweaking to get this performance must be subtracted from the performance gain and rarely is there a positive result. So before I embark on such an effort I need more data over a wider breadth of scenarios than you have attempted. The FDA doesn't declare a new product free from possible drug interaction because it was tested with aspirin, tylenol, excedrin and advil. Not only does that leave thousands of possible interactions uninvestigated, they are all in the same category

Just limiting the discussion for the moment to your own investigations / conclusions and JJs, he's got the more substantial resources, he's has called upon a wider wide scope of testing and he has the better resume .... so that has me leaning one way .... but the still unanswered question, again, puts a lot of weight behind his recommendation.

I'm not arguing that your recommendation is not validated by your benchmarks that you have run, I arguing that it validates performance ONLY under the benchmarks that you have run. I don't have a stake in what the outcome is one way or another. *Until I have the time to do my own testing* under real world conditions, I'm going go with the guy who spent years in the development and testing the very same MoBo Im using..... I'm quite content to let people know the data is out there and let people read it and make their own decisions.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackNaylorPE*
> 
> I have made no claims .... I claim to make no claims ..... my only comments are as follows:
> 
> 1. There is not universal agreement on your claim that reducing cache ratio has no effect.
> 
> 2. The breadth of your investigation and limitation to single task, CPU benchmarks is woefully insufficient to prove that this change has no effect of overall system performance. The scope of your testing is far too limited.
> 
> 3. Your data is no more relevant than anyone else's.


1. I said reduction of uncore has almost no effect, not absolutely no effect. If we already say audience agree agreement means nothing, then why are we even discussing this point? This entire point is pointless.

2. Well I mean, if you think neither Chess nor Cinebench nor Skyrim nor SuperPi nor Oblivion nor Runescape nor Enemy Terittory nor BF3 Multiplayer, nor BF3 single player nor studio max nor 7z nor blender nor Photoshop nor x264 rendering nor 3dMark do not represent any sort of picture on the performance of a setting, then no CPU review is ever worthwhile because I've included more CPU benchmarks here than I think 99% of CPU reviewers. If you grant my numbers are valid, then it means at least for those programs, uncore has no major impact on performance. And I guarentee you, lots of people play some of the games or do some of the things above. How many benchmarks am I required to demonstrate any sort of point on a matter? Because it's already been like 15. 20? 30? 40? No, I feel 15 is enough to show a picture and a trend.

3. No.

I don't care at all what JJ has behind him. He has not offered benchmarks. He has offered no proof. You are measuring my evidence versus what he is saying. Based upon the lack of evidence, I win by default. We believe in claims based upon the level of evidence provided, not by who seems most trustworthy.

And until you have given me proof more extensive than mine, and verified by more people than mine, which I can reassure checks out, such talk about uncore mattering and 15 benchmarks not being enough and of 1:1 ratio and of uncore bottlenecking are not welcome here. If there are as many backers of those things as you say there are, you have plenty of threads/forums to hang out that agrees with you. I can, however, benchmark autocad for you. And if it checks out, then I put a little disclaimer that the rules I mentioned do not apply to that one specific application. But what if I find the opposite? You'll just say there isn't enough evidence.


----------



## error-id10t

Cyro, for the love of Jebus.. include the person's name your quoting on your quotes, I've noticed they're always missing.. very hard to find the person with so many new posts even though most is just repeating stuff nowadays (just like I'll do below).

About this uncore stuff, it's boring. But someone earlier mentioned that x50/x34 is better than x49/x49 which depending on the test is wrong/right (hence the problem with this whole boring topic). Take Cinebench as an example, increase the Multi by 1 and you'll see ~20 point increase. Drop the uncore by 1 Multi and you'll see a reduction of 0.2% of overall score. So if the overall score was 1000 then x49/x49 would score better than x50/x34. Do the same test in XTU Bench, and the result is reversed, it cares so little about uncore it's hard to even see.

See how boring this is?


----------



## blaze2210

Deja vu - I swear this debate happened in this thread already....


----------



## jameyscott

Has to happen at least once a week or it wouldn't be the haswell overclocking thread.


----------



## blaze2210

I could understand if anyone was bringing up any new points, but it's just the same dispute....Darkwizzie, you should just refer people to the 1st page or one of the many pages where this dispute has happened before....


----------



## brandon6199

What is the stock uncore multi for an i7-4770k? It is x35 right?

I want to know so that I can manually set the uncore mulit, and focus on overclocking the core. Right now my uncore is at x39 and I feel as if something might be wrong right now... it took 1.36v to get my i7-4770k 4.5GHz stable...

Also, I tried setting "Adaptive Mode" in BIOS after I confirmed my OC was stable, but I would get a BSOD while booting into windows. I don't want my system hammering my CPU with 1.36v while I'm browsing the web, and idling at 35C-40C because of this, and also heating up my loop. Does anyone know how I can fix this? I have an ASUS ROG board... thanks.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon6199*
> 
> What is the stock uncore multi for an i7-4770k? It is x35 right?
> 
> I want to know so that I can manually set the uncore mulit, and focus on overclocking the core. Right now my uncore is at x39 and I feel as if something might be wrong right now... it took 1.36v to get my i7-4770k 4.5GHz stable...
> 
> Also, I tried setting "Adaptive Mode" in BIOS after I confirmed my OC was stable, but I would get a BSOD while booting into windows. I don't want my system hammering my CPU with 1.36v while I'm browsing the web, and idling at 35C-40C because of this, and also heating up my loop. Does anyone know how I can fix this? I have an ASUS ROG board... thanks.


If I remember correctly, 35x on the uncore will Turbo up to 39....So you might want to set it at 34x or 36x to keep it from boosting (if that's your goal).


----------



## brandon6199

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> If I remember correctly, 35x on the uncore will Turbo up to 39....So you might want to set it at 34x or 36x to keep it from boosting (if that's your goal).


Thanks... I'm just trying to follow Darkwizzie's first step:
Quote:


> 1. Set Uncore (AKA Ring Bus) to core ratio to manual. *Set it to stock multiplier manually*


He says to set it to stock multiplier manually. How do I know what the stock multiplier is?

Also, what does he mean by:
Quote:


> With ring bus running on stock and locked at stock for now, no need to fiddle with ring bus voltage. That goes to auto. Some motherboards MAY increase Vring to unsafe levels if you didn't manually set ring bus to stock because the motherboard will try to auto-overclock the ring bus if left on auto.


This doesn't really make sense to me. Is uncore the same as ring bus?


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon6199*
> 
> Thanks... I'm just trying to follow Darkwizzie's first step:
> *He says to set it to stock multiplier manually. How do I know what the stock multiplier is?*


The stock ring for your CPU is 35, but like I said, you might be better off setting it at 34 or 36, just to keep the Turbo from kicking in and boosting the multi to 39....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon6199*
> 
> Also, what does he mean by:
> This doesn't really make sense to me. *Is uncore the same as ring bus?*


On this, I believe that he was referring to the vRing/VCCIN/Input Voltage - you'd want to take that off of auto so it doesn't increase to some ridiculous level and feed a bunch of unnecessary power to your components....


----------



## JackNaylorPE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> 1. I said reduction of uncore has almost no effect, not absolutely no effect. If we already say audience agree agreement means nothing, then why are we even discussing this point? This entire point is pointless.


You took objection to me pointing to JJ's explanation so you tell me .... I don't see anything wrong with peeps hearing various opinions and making their own decisions

I upgraded to latest BIOS today so I did some testing. First let me say that I'm unhappy with the new BIOS as at 4.6 GHz I climbed from 74 max core to 81 and from a instantaneous peak of 1.42 to 1.48 so.... I terminated testing at that point at 4.6 during the last test.....will investigate cause of change tomorrow and perhaps roll back to old BIOS.

Running then at 4.5 I tested with RoG Bench ....did one test to warm up the puter followed by three runs

Open CL test

At 39 cache ratio, I received scores of 63,941 in all tests
At 42 , I received scores of 63,941 in 2 tests and 67232 in the other (wrote it off as an error)
At 45 , I received scores of 63,941 in 1 tests and 67232 in 2 others (meybe it wasn't a fluke ? did note expect significant changes here)
At 46 Ghz and 42 cache got another 67232

There's a 5 % difference here but I don't know how to judge it's validity .... I only ran the test 3 times and only got two different numbers ....

Encoding

42 cache ratio was just less than 1 % faster than 39 .... and 45 only 0.5 % faster than 42 indicating that it was not much affected by cache ratio

Heavy Multitasking

39 and 42 scored almost identically and 45 scored just over 1.25% faster....

Image Editing

At 39, scores averaged 116,756
At 42, scores averaged 119,434, 2.29% higher
At 45, scores averaged 119,452, 2.31% higher
At 4.6 GHz / 39 cahe ration I scored 119,525 on the one test

So we see almost no change dropping by 3 from 45 to 42 (0.2%) ..... but when we go further, there starts to be an impact (2.3%).

So what can be drawn from this ? Well 1) different programs are affected in different ways by cache ratio 2) in the one instance, we saw no impact at all with a difference of 3.... but a 2.3% impact at > 3. An increase in core multiplier from 45 to 46 is a 2.2% increase ...

So I think that's JJs point .....If ya can get ~119,500 at 45 CPU Multi / 45 cache ratio or ya can get ~119,500 at 46 / 39 is the latter better ? In 2 outta the 4 instances in RoG Bench, I'd say yes ....the 3rd I have no idea as I don't understand the results and w/\the 4th it's up in the air. With this new BIOS I'm at 1.32v 73C at 45 / 45 .... 1.38v, 81C at 46 / 39. I'm sure I could do better with more time on both fronts, but remember most of the day this is a production box and file server and before I delve any further I need to see how other have been affected by this BIOS and whether Im gonna roll back...... not to mention I still haven't started the sleeving on this thing.


----------



## error-id10t

I don't understand why we're still talking about this..

If you can run x45/x45 of course you'll take that over x45/x42 and you'll take that over x45/x39 etc.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon6199*
> 
> Thanks... I'm just trying to follow Darkwizzie's first step:
> He says to set it to stock multiplier manually. How do I know what the stock multiplier is?
> 
> Also, what does he mean by:
> This doesn't really make sense to me. Is uncore the same as ring bus?


The answers you seek are actually in the guide, just not where you were looking. It is listed on there that the stock uncore for 4670k/4770k are x34/35 respectively under '1:1 Cache Ratio' section. You don't need to stress out too much on making sure if it's 34 or 35. Either way is fine.

The very first step shows that: "1. Set Uncore (AKA Ring Bus) to core ratio to manual." That basically states that uncore is ring bus. The section later on also starts with: "*About Ring Bus aka Uncore aka Cache Ratio Tweaking:" *meaning those three are the same exact thing.

The info is all in there, it's just a little spread out.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> I don't understand why we're still talking about this..
> 
> If you can run x45/x45 of course you'll take that over x45/x42 and you'll take that over x45/x39 etc.


That makes sense unless you feel that 45/44 is superior to 46/42.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Has to happen at least once a week or it wouldn't be the haswell overclocking thread.


I think I'm overdue for another post with enlarged, bold text with spammed emoticons. Or another rage argument. Or both.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> I could understand if anyone was bringing up any new points, but it's just the same dispute....Darkwizzie, you should just refer people to the 1st page or one of the many pages where this dispute has happened before....


I kind of want to say, agree with me or get out, but I don't think that's nessesarily the right way to go about it. At the same time I'm tired of addressing the same issue. And there are consequences for flat out ignoring it as well.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Take Cinebench as an example, increase the Multi by 1 and you'll see ~20 point increase. Drop the uncore by 1 Multi and you'll see a reduction of 0.2% of overall score. So if the overall score was 1000 then x49/x49 would score better than x50/x34.


As someone who was trying to improve cine score for a while.. I got four points from +400mhz on uncore. 948 points @4.6ghz with 4.0, 952 points with 4.4, under half a percent for +400mhz. Worth taking (after core overclock is done.. i mean it's not like people would OC core and then leave uncore stock after lol, we just OC it afterwards), but my RAM was far far far more influential on cinebench and on sc2.

As for uncore testing results: It's really actually hard to test due to margin for error. I'll run a few tests.


----------



## error-id10t

You're still not including the person you're quoting, at least I know it's me!









In my example I said 0.2% increase per uncore multi, you're seeing 0.1% increase. That's fair enough and we're nit picking at the moment which leads to my point, wasting pages of pages on this topic is unnecessary. In XTU Bench it's even less, that program loves RAM speed.

Anyhow, if something good comes out of this cycle then that's great .. hopefully I won't come back with 3 pages of back and forth again with nothing conclusive shown that differs what was already known.


----------



## brandon6199

Pumping 1.42v through my i7-4770k trying to get 46x stable with 35x uncore... and it's not happening. I do not wish to pump any more vcore through my chip for a 24/7 OC, even though I'm only hitting 60C full load with Prime95. Sad, isn't it?

I can get 45x stable at 1.36v, but 46x will take upwards of 1.42v, and who knows what 47x or 48x will take. :roll eyes:

Sadly, I spent lots of money on my custom loop only to find out that I'm not limited by the heat output, but rather the vcore that my chip needs, and I'm not willing to go past 1.43v for 24/7 use.

Guess 45x isn't that bad... but according to the charts, it looks like 90% of the people that were charted had better luck than I did. Well at least my GTX 780 Ti turned out to be a golden overclocker


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon6199*
> 
> Pumping 1.42v through my i7-4770k trying to get 46x stable with 35x uncore... and it's not happening. I do not wish to pump any more vcore through my chip for a 24/7 OC, even though I'm only hitting 60C full load with Prime95. Sad, isn't it?
> 
> I can get 45x stable at 1.36v, but 46x will take upwards of 1.42v, and who knows what 47x or 48x will take. :roll eyes:
> 
> Sadly, I spent lots of money on my custom loop only to find out that I'm not limited by the heat output, but rather the vcore that my chip needs, and I'm not willing to go past 1.43v for 24/7 use.
> 
> Guess 45x isn't that bad... but according to the charts, it looks like 90% of the people that were charted had better luck than I did. Well at least my GTX 780 Ti turned out to be a golden overclocker


Try 1.425v for the vcore, it might just need a small boost. Also, what voltage are you using for the cache/uncore voltage? To make things easier, would you mind posting the full set of settings that you're using?


----------



## brandon6199

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Try 1.425v for the vcore, it might just need a small boost. Also, what voltage are you using for the cache/uncore voltage? To make things easier, would you mind posting the full set of settings that you're using?


Voltage for cache/uncore is set to AUTO and my uncore multi is set at 35x.

Other than that, XMP is off, and I'm just upping the multiplier and voltage trying to get as high as I can. I haven't even played with the cache voltages or multi yet...


----------



## Alxx

@brandon6199
Think that could be that some of the 90 % of the People bought more then one CPU to get a decent one. Most People with a good Haswell CPU did so.
If I would have decent watercooling and get a bad Haswell CPU, first thing I woud do is sell it and get another one.
My first I5 was just doing 4.4 with 1.33 vcore. Got rid of it fast.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon6199*
> 
> Voltage for cache/uncore is set to AUTO and my uncore multi is set at 35x.
> 
> Other than that, XMP is off, and I'm just upping the multiplier and voltage trying to get as high as I can. I haven't even played with the cache voltages or multi yet...


At the stock cache multiplier, you should be able to put the cache voltage at 1.20v, just to make sure that you are eliminating that as a potential source of instability - while at the same time preventing your board from delivering too much power to it.


----------



## Cyro999

Brandon, what errors are you running into, what are you doing with VRIN and have you only tried using Prime?

As for uncore - some cinebench runs. There's two ways to benchmark - either restart, go bios, change settings, come back to OS and re-load everything (which creates a variance) or change settings in OS

Changing settings in OS and running cinebench realtime priority:

4.5/4.5 - 930, 931, 931, 931, 931

4.5/4.0 - 931, 931, 931, 931, 931

4.6/3.4 - 949, 949, 949, 949, 949

I tried to benchmark x264, but it's impossibly difficult to pick up fractions of a percent with such a program. I know for sure that core multiplier is important enough to never give up, so nothing has changed there and we are all back to overclocking the core with 34x uncore, and then overclocking uncore after CPU is stable for epeen and maybe potentially a slight performance gain


----------



## sebastianmihail

Hello!

This is my build: http://www.flickr.com/photos/sebastian-mihail/11423392263/

Overclocked @ 4.4ghz with 1.149 V tested with prime95 for 4 hours.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/sebastian-mihail/11431586313/

Build specifications:

Intel Core i5 4670K 3.4GHz ( OC: [email protected], [email protected] )

Noctua NH-D14

Asus Z87-K

Kingston HyperX Blu 16GB (4x4GB) DDR3 1600MHz CL9 1.65V

XFX DD Radeon HD 7870 GHz Edition (Tahiti LE) 2GB GDDR5
( OC: [email protected] [email protected] )

Creative X-FI Xtreme Music

Hard-drives:
WD 1TB SATA-III 7200 rpm 64MB Caviar Blue

Samsung 1 TB SATA-II 7200RPM 32MB Spinpoint F DT

SSD: Kingston 120GB SATA-III 2.5 inch V300 SSDNow

Antec EarthWatts 650W

Antec Three Hundred

DVD-Writer Samsung SH-S223F/BEBE

4x Arctic Cooling F12
1x Arctic Cooling F14
1x Noctua NF-P12
1x Noctua NF-P14


----------



## brandon6199

Thanks guys, I'll give it another shot tomorrow, and yes I've only tried Prime95.

Also, is everyone using HT on? Or does HT on/off not make that big of a difference in terms of how high of an OC you can hit on Haswell?


----------



## Cyro999

It makes a difference on temps, not really OC potential AFAIK


----------



## fleetfeather

call me crazy, but does anyone else feel that custom looping Haswell is kind of redundant once you delid? I feel like you're not going to get temp limited until you're well into the degradation zone anyway lol...


----------



## Cyro999

Dark's not delidded, i'm not. He's running >1.4vcore on i5, i'm running ~1.36 with ht off - if i were to delid, i'd stay at the same core multi or push up 50 or 100mhz. On i5 delid+custom water would feel really redundant unless you like colder temps, on i7 though i don't think it would (gaining that ~10-15c hurts)


----------



## Doug2507

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> call me crazy, but does anyone else feel that custom looping Haswell is kind of redundant once you delid? I feel like you're not going to get temp limited until you're well into the degradation zone anyway lol...


Nope, the lower the temps the better, period.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug2507*
> 
> Nope, the lower the temps the better, period.


what are you gaining from those lower temps? all i can think of is long-term cpu longevity (for those who aren't upgrading to broadwell, i guess) and epeen.


----------



## OutlawII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> what are you gaining from those lower temps? all i can think of is long-term cpu longevity (for those who aren't upgrading to broadwell, i guess) and epeen.


We are gaining the ability to run higher vcore volts without getting throttled by temps,so for us with medicore chips its the ability to get higher clocks.Also a fully watercooled rig is really quiet


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutlawII*
> 
> We are gaining the ability to run higher vcore volts without getting throttled by temps,so for us with medicore chips its the ability to get higher clocks.Also a fully watercooled rig is really quiet


I can fully appreciate the advantages of water cooled GPUs in terms of acoustics, although I run a h100i with GT AP-15's so I think I'm generating a very, very similar sound profile as far as CPU cooling goes. As I mentioned above, I can push to the degradation zone (1.4v) with my AIO unit without temp limitations thanks to delidding.

There's no doubt some reasons I'm overlooking here, so I'm just curious as to what rationales people can come up with. I'm not anti-CLC by any means, I just don't see it's relevance to haswell once you've delidded. CLC for GPU cooling is still the bees knees imo.


----------



## Doug2507

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> what are you gaining from those lower temps? all i can think of is *long-term cpu longevity* (for those who aren't upgrading to broadwell, i guess) and epeen.


Got it in one.

Don't get the epeen part though...


----------



## Hhead

has anybody had a problem with z87 sabertooth when shutting it down.???

i OC'ed my 4770k. its currently around 44X. trying to stabilize it.
but whenever i shut it down psu keeps working and fans are also spinning.. its more like a reboot process. because after 10-15 seconds windows also starts.
i heard this is something about asus mobos especially sabertooth. not sure if its true.

im gonna clear my cmos and re oc tonight.


----------



## JackNaylorPE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> I don't understand why we're still talking about this..
> 
> If you can run x45/x45 of course you'll take that over x45/x42 and you'll take that over x45/x39 etc.


And 46/39


----------



## Doug2507

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackNaylorPE*
> 
> And 46/39


No. Application dependant.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackNaylorPE*
> 
> And 46/39


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug2507*
> 
> No. Application dependant.


If you can name a program where 45/45 performs better than 46/39, it would be very insightful

I'm not aware of any where it's even close


----------



## Doug2507

I can't. For everything i run 46x39 wins every time but there may be guys running other applications where 45x45 would be better, that's why i didn't discount it and said application dependant.

EDIT - I'm not really sure why all of this is being discussed either. The majority of users on this forum/thread will benefit from higher core vs 1:1 etc. The performance benefits from increasing uncore to within 300mhz or less may be quantifiable by statistic but if you sat down with one rig running 45x40 one day then 45x42 the next day not in a million years would you notice a difference unless a benchmark told you.


----------



## brandon6199

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> call me crazy, but does anyone else feel that custom looping Haswell is kind of redundant once you delid? I feel like you're not going to get temp limited until you're well into the degradation zone anyway lol...


Exactly. I can probably push 1.45v through my chip, or maybe even more, but that'll be well into the degradation zone.

This is the first time I've ever been limited by voltage degradation and not heat


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> I can't. For everything i run 46x39 wins every time but there may be guys running other applications where 45x45 would be better, that's why i didn't discount it and said application dependant.


Yea i meant to point that at him, everything i've benchmarked shows that going from 45/34 to 46/34 is a way way bigger gap than going from 45/34 to 45/45; if there's a program that benefits enough from uncore to give up core speeds for it, i'd like to know which it is because it's not x264, starcraft, cinebench, etc.

If there is, then maybe some niche uses where it's better to go 45/45 rather than 46/40, etc

If there's not, then nothing is changed and we all OC uncore anyway, but not to the point of sacrificing core speed


----------



## JackNaylorPE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug2507*
> 
> No. Application dependant.


Exactly ! .... some applications yes, some applications no .... but also have to take into account the temperature / voltage penalty. The results would indicate, to me anyway that:

1. Under some programs at least, the > 3 drop off is real.
2. If that's the type of program you use, you may wanna evaluate how it effects you.

If you do image editing only occasionally, then (temperature voltage issues aside for the moment) ya prolly better off at 46/39 .... If it's all ya do, then 45/45 might be the better choice.... though 45/42 was virtually the same as 45/45.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> If you can name a program where 45/45 performs better than 46/39, it would be very insightful
> 
> I'm not aware of any where it's even close


Data was in the post (7002)

RoG Real Bench Image Editing Test

Average of 3 tests @ 45 /45 = 119,452
Single* 46/39 test = 119,525

Id call that close (best of the three 45/45s was 119,966)

..... This is what not close tho

-Peak adaptive voltage spike and temperature at 45/45 = 1.32v setting in BIOS, 1.36/1.37 typical max under load and 1.42 peak instantaneous** with hottest core 73C
-Peak adaptive voltage spike and temperature at 46/39 ....1.38v, setting in BIOS, 1.42/1.44 typical max under load and 1.48 peak instantaneous** with hottest core at 81C

* Didn't rerun because of voltages / temps

** Peak in the Open CL test and remain pretty much constant throughout

Question: With Cache ratio in the Auto position I knoe ot defaults to 39 .... but does it always stay that way ? I didn't see any chages in XTU just leavcng it open while Rog Bench ran ..... but when I ran on auto under old BIOS temps maxed out at 75C on Auto ... which is why the 81C was a bit off a shock


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackNaylorPE*
> 
> Exactly .... some applications yes, some applications no .... and take into account the temperatrure / voltage penalty


Which applications yes?


----------



## OutlawII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon6199*
> 
> Exactly. I can probably push 1.45v through my chip, or maybe even more, but that'll be well into the degradation zone.
> 
> This is the first time I've ever been limited by voltage degradation and not heat


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon6199*
> 
> Exactly. I can probably push 1.45v through my chip, or maybe even more, but that'll be well into the degradation zone.
> 
> This is the first time I've ever been limited by voltage degradation and not heat


Well for me im not delidded and iam running 1

No one even knows when degradation starts so your point is not valid


----------



## Cyro999

We're pretty sure that it's not safe to run 1.5 load vcore 24/7 though. Nobody's really running 1.45 load vcore (setting ~1.42-1.43 in bios) for extended loads so it's harder to say how fine that is


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> We're pretty sure that it's not safe to run 1.5 load vcore 24/7 though. Nobody's really running 1.45 load vcore (setting ~1.42-1.43 in bios) for extended loads so it's harder to say how fine that is


I ran that to try to stabilize 4.8 ghz. Kept getting random bsod's... Never did figure out the cause. Mostly got 01a but also got 07e. Got frustrated so just backed down to 4.7 ghz (which I need 1.36 vcore for stability).


----------



## fleetfeather

Fairly sure the OP of the Haswell Delidding thread stated he saw degradation @ 1.4v. I have no idea on the specifics, but as was mentioned above, there's a reason why very few people are pushing up to 1.4v even with strong cooling setups (hint: it's not due to temps)


----------



## JackNaylorPE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon6199*
> 
> Exactly. I can probably push 1.45v through my chip, or maybe even more, but that'll be well into the degradation zone.
> 
> This is the first time I've ever been limited by voltage degradation and not heat


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> If you can name a program where 45/45 performs better than 46/39, it would be very insightful
> 
> I'm not aware of any where it's even close


That was why I didn't delid from the getgo .... wanted to see where I was w/o it..... was quite happy with 46/46 at peak at 1.38v and 1.42 usual max and 1.44 peak instantaneous (74C) but new BIOS has it peaking at 1.48 w/ 46/39 (81C) last nite ....didn't mind the heat but 1.48 was a bit unnerving.......never seen > 62C outside of benching tho.


----------



## BoredErica

Let's get down to business...

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *brandon6199*
> 
> Pumping 1.42v through my i7-4770k trying to get 46x stable with 35x uncore... and it's not happening. I do not wish to pump any more vcore through my chip for a 24/7 OC, even though I'm only hitting 60C full load with Prime95. Sad, isn't it?
> 
> I can get 45x stable at 1.36v, but 46x will take upwards of 1.42v, and who knows what 47x or 48x will take. :roll eyes:
> 
> Sadly, I spent lots of money on my custom loop only to find out that I'm not limited by the heat output, but rather the vcore that my chip needs, and I'm not willing to go past 1.43v for 24/7 use.
> 
> Guess 45x isn't that bad... but according to the charts, it looks like 90% of the people that were charted had better luck than I did. Well at least my GTX 780 Ti turned out to be a golden overclocker


It's possible your input voltage is holding you back. What is your input voltage?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sebastianmihail*
> 
> Hello!
> 
> This is my build: http://www.flickr.com/photos/sebastian-mihail/11423392263/
> 
> Overclocked @ 4.4ghz with 1.149 V tested with prime95 for 4 hours.
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/sebastian-mihail/11431586313/
> 
> Build specifications:
> 
> Intel Core i5 4670K 3.4GHz ( OC: [email protected], [email protected] )
> 
> Noctua NH-D14
> 
> Asus Z87-K
> 
> Kingston HyperX Blu 16GB (4x4GB) DDR3 1600MHz CL9 1.65V
> 
> XFX DD Radeon HD 7870 GHz Edition (Tahiti LE) 2GB GDDR5
> ( OC: [email protected] [email protected] )
> 
> Creative X-FI Xtreme Music
> 
> Hard-drives:
> WD 1TB SATA-III 7200 rpm 64MB Caviar Blue
> 
> Samsung 1 TB SATA-II 7200RPM 32MB Spinpoint F DT
> 
> SSD: Kingston 120GB SATA-III 2.5 inch V300 SSDNow
> 
> Antec EarthWatts 650W
> 
> Antec Three Hundred
> 
> DVD-Writer Samsung SH-S223F/BEBE
> 
> 4x Arctic Cooling F12
> 1x Arctic Cooling F14
> 1x Noctua NF-P12
> 1x Noctua NF-P14


You will be charted soon, thanks.

If you are reading this, please also post uncore settings, thanks.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> call me crazy, but does anyone else feel that custom looping Haswell is kind of redundant once you delid? I feel like you're not going to get temp limited until you're well into the degradation zone anyway lol...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> what are you gaining from those lower temps? all i can think of is long-term cpu longevity (for those who aren't upgrading to broadwell, i guess) and epeen.


Having things colder makes me feel happier. Plus, some people just want the loop, or they already have a custom loop, or they want a modular cooling system for the entire computer. Plus, if you're one of the types that want Linpack, well, loop + delid still might not be enough for you. With D14 I was hitting throttling point at 1.25v. I'd imagine loop + delid just makes it enough to bear linpack at 1.25v. Now go to 1.4v. Nuclear explosion once again!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug2507*
> 
> I can't. For everything i run 46x39 wins every time but there may be guys running other applications where 45x45 would be better, that's why i didn't discount it and said application dependant.
> 
> EDIT - I'm not really sure why all of this is being discussed either. The majority of users on this forum/thread will benefit from higher core vs 1:1 etc. The performance benefits from increasing uncore to within 300mhz or less may be quantifiable by statistic but if you sat down with one rig running 45x40 one day then 45x42 the next day not in a million years would you notice a difference unless a benchmark told you.


Mentioning the 45/40 vs 45/42 is a waste of time because after a long test by me with 15 different benchmarks, it proves that a higher multiplier by one beats a higher uncore multiplier by one and due to that and various other reasons, OCing my way is the best. If I started telling people that uncore matters, I guarentee you there will be people looking for a closer to 1:1 OC again to the detriment of their performance. It's kind of a coincidence to run 15 benchmarks in a row and have them all point to the same thing, and then one guy comes in and look, new benchmark that "everybody uses" that is affected by uncore!

I'm not undermining the entire procedure and risk having people run out for 1:1 without ample reason to just let it happen, seeing as how the giant majority demonstrably favors higher core multiplier vs higher uncore multiplier. Saying it's app dependent, might as well say 47/42 is not always faster than 46/42 due to GPU bottlenecking.

Uncore doesn't really matter for performance. You overclock core with uncore at stock, then overclock uncore afterwards, but never decreasing core to get higher uncore. That is that. Anybody that disagrees can start their own thread where they promote their own method.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Fairly sure the OP of the Haswell Delidding thread stated he saw degradation @ 1.4v. I have no idea on the specifics, but as was mentioned above, there's a reason why very few people are pushing up to 1.4v even with strong cooling setups (hint: it's not due to temps)


I said past 1.4v it's a bit dicier. No proven cases of degradation and I don't expect any at this point in time.

There has been talk of a 'break in' which may be seen as degradation, and degradation which may actually be due to shoddy stressing because your setting were never stable in the first place.


----------



## JackNaylorPE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Which applications yes?


The one in the post


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Having things colder makes me feel happier. Plus, some people just want the loop, or they already have a custom loop, or they want a modular cooling system for the entire computer. Plus, if you're one of the types that want Linpack, well, loop + delid still might not be enough for you.
> 
> I said past 1.4v it's a bit dicier. No proven cases of degradation and I don't expect any at this point in time.


Yep, those are great reasons to custom cool your CPU for sure. But those reasons alone aren't really escaping redundancy, but rather they are more a matter of aesthetics, budget and convenience. They play no role in the performance of the chip (other than longevity, as Doug said). I guess Linpack is a exception haha.

I find it interesting that having things colder makes you feel happier when you personally run such high voltage on a D14... It's not a contradiction, but it's an interesting observation.

I was referring to the OP of the Haswell delidding thread, not the Haswell overclocking thread


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> It's possible your input voltage is holding you back. What is your input voltage?
> 
> You will be charted soon, thanks.
> 
> Having things colder makes me feel happier. Plus, some people just want the loop, or they already have a custom loop, or they want a modular cooling system for the entire computer. Plus, if you're one of the types that want Linpack, well, loop + delid still might not be enough for you. With D14 I was hitting throttling point at 1.25v. I'd imagine loop + delid just makes it enough to bear linpack at 1.25v. Now go to 1.4v. Nuclear explosion once again!
> 
> Mentioning the 45/40 vs 45/42 is a waste of time because after a long test by me with 15 different benchmarks, it proves that a higher multiplier by one beats a higher uncore multiplier by one and due to that and various other reasons, OCing my way is the best. If I started telling people that uncore matters, I guarentee you there will be people looking for a closer to 1:1 OC again to the detriment of their performance. It's kind of a coincidence to run 15 benchmarks in a row and have them all point to the same thing, and then one guy comes in and look, new benchmark that "everybody uses" that is affected by uncore!
> 
> I'm not undermining the entire procedure and risk having people run out for 1:1 without ample reason to just let it happen.
> 
> I said past 1.4v it's a bit dicier. No proven cases of degradation and I don't expect any at this point in time.
> There has been talk of a 'break in' which may be seen as degradation, and degradation which may actually be due to shoddy stressing because your setting were never stable in the first place.


Cyclops said that, but also that he degraded an ivy at like 1.4vcore - seems really low, considering what Belial did with his (~500 hours of prime @1.5vcore on air and had to drop 100mhz) and considering people like Valgaur running way over 1.4v for folding etc. I don't think there's much solid evidence towards degradation yet, i'd need either a really obvious and big case, or something like a shot passing a stress test and then failing it X months later (because i passed lots of tests at vcore levels that were never really stable or even close)


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Yep, those are great reasons to custom cool your CPU for sure. But those reasons alone aren't really escaping redundancy, but rather they are more a matter of aesthetics, budget and convenience. They play no role in the performance of the chip (other than longevity, as Doug said). I guess Linpack is a exception haha.
> 
> I find it interesting that having things colder makes you feel happier when you personally run such high voltage on a D14... It's not a contradiction, but it's an interesting observation.
> 
> I was referring to the OP of the Haswell delidding thread, not the Haswell overclocking thread


It makes perfect sense to have somebody prefer lower temps but end up with higher voltage. It just means that the person wants faster performance more than colder temps. But given the opportunity to reduce temps without any reduction in performance, I'm sure we'll all take it. Not everything about computing performance is about performance or even logic. This is why people spend time to mod cases to make them look nice, come up with "computer in a desk designs", etc. Or they name their builds. So given all that, as you said, it's not contradictory but I don't think it's even interesting, I think every single person here running a high voltage would prefer a lower temp.

In terms of temps doing chess/x264, I find the temps to be satisfactory.

On degradation again: There simply isn't enough time or samples for me to confidently point to when degradation occurs and that is no surprise. The numbers are an estimate. If there is a proven degradation already (within half a year) of going 1.4v+ I will note that in the guide.


----------



## fleetfeather

all my comments on the relevance of custom loops for haswell are based on the notion of degradation @ 1.4v. If you aren't backing that notion and 1.4v is fine in your eyes (thus increasing the plausible temp limit), then for sure custom cooling is going to come into the equation in terms of performance (as it will allow for higher voltages)

I'll never push my chip above 1.4v, so personally I see little relevance in CLC for a mere drop in running temp. It's not worth the cost at all. That being said, I'm not trying to state my subjective opinion as gospel; rather I was looking to gauge the OCN communities thoughts on the matter.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> all my comments on the relevance of custom loops for haswell are based on the notion of degradation @ 1.4v. If you aren't backing that notion and 1.4v is fine in your eyes (thus increasing the plausible temp limit), then for sure custom cooling is going to come into the equation in terms of performance (as it will allow for higher voltages)
> 
> I'll never push my chip above 1.4v, so personally I see little relevance in CLC for a mere drop in running temp. It's not worth the cost at all. That being said, I'm not trying to state my subjective opinion as gospel; rather I was looking to gauge the OCN communities thoughts on the matter.


Well, I've probably charted more CPU overclocks that the guy over there, but I've charted the same amount of proven degraded settings, which is zero. I don't think my estimate will be a ton better than his. But I would say, 1.4 - 1.45v is OK if you want to play there. But again, this is my opinion and when it gets to a voltage like this, having differences in opinion is acceptable. If a guy comes up and warns against 1.3v or higher like it's taboo like that one guy did a while back, we automatically know it's BS, but 1.4, 1.45, it's getting up there.

In the end I'm sure each person has a different tolerance to risk. So if I say 1.4 - 1.45 is... OK... if you are willing, the reader should know we're approaching a borderline-ish here, past what we are more certain is safe but without evidence that the setting is unsafe.

Oh, and you have the funniest avatar pictures around, lol.


----------



## Doug2507

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Mentioning the 45/40 vs 45/42 is a waste of time because after a long test by me with 15 different benchmarks, it proves that a higher multiplier by one beats a higher uncore multiplier by one and due to that and various other reasons, OCing my way is the best. If I started telling people that uncore matters, I guarentee you there will be people looking for a closer to 1:1 OC again to the detriment of their performance. It's kind of a coincidence to run 15 benchmarks in a row and have them all point to the same thing, and then one guy comes in and look, new benchmark that "everybody uses" that is affected by uncore!
> 
> I'm not undermining the entire procedure and risk having people run out for 1:1 without ample reason to just let it happen, seeing as how the giant majority demonstrably favors higher core multiplier vs higher uncore multiplier. Saying it's app dependent, might as well say 47/42 is not always faster than 46/42 due to GPU bottlenecking.
> 
> Uncore doesn't really matter for performance. You overclock core with uncore at stock, then overclock uncore afterwards, but never decreasing core to get higher uncore. That is that. Anybody that disagrees can start their own thread where they promote their own method.


I think you need to chill out a bit on this one man and re-read what i posted.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug2507*
> 
> I think you need to chill out a bit on this one man and re-read what i posted.


I am calm. Did not intend to show otherwise.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug2507*
> 
> I think you need to chill out a bit on this one man and re-read what i posted.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I am calm. Did not intend to show otherwise.


We gotta grab a beer sometime


----------



## Ovrclck

Stock is x35.set it to manual x34 so it doesn't try to overclock. Set your cache voltage to 1.2 as well for now.

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Doug2507

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I am calm. Did not intend to show otherwise.


I basically backed you up all the way whilst keeping an open mind that maybe for the very small minority of overclockers things might be different....









Anyway, moving on....


----------



## Doug2507

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> We gotta grab a beer sometime


That'll be an expensive beer with flights!


----------



## Ovrclck

Looks like I didn't quote a post correctly, damn you Tapatalk!

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug2507*
> 
> I basically backed you up all the way whilst keeping an open mind that maybe for the very small minority of overclockers things might be different....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, moving on....


I think you're taking everything I wrote in that post as an attack towards you personally. What I post is what comes to mind when I read something. For example, when I say that 'Anybody that disagrees can start their own thread where they promote their own method.', I literally mean 'anybody' in an impersonal sense. If you don't apply, then I'm not talking to you specifically.


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug2507*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> We gotta grab a beer sometime
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That'll be an expensive beer with flights!
Click to expand...

first round is on me









Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Doug2507

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I think you're taking everything I wrote in that post as an attack towards you personally. What I post is what comes to mind when I read something. For example, when I say that 'Anybody that disagrees can start their own thread where they promote their own method.', I literally mean 'anybody' in an impersonal sense. If you don't apply, then I'm not talking to you specifically.


Yep, exactly the way i took it due to the quote!







It's all good dude.


----------



## fleetfeather

Come round to 'straya. You fellas have piss poor beer in the states


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Come round to 'straya. You fellas have piss poor beer in the states


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> first round is on me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


I'm too young to drink.
LOL.


----------



## brandon6199

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> It's possible your input voltage is holding you back. What is your input voltage?


I left it at AUTO since you mentioned in the first step to manually set default uncore multi to 35x and leave the input voltage at AUTO, unless I misunderstood something?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon6199*
> 
> I left it at AUTO since you mentioned in the first step to manually set default uncore multi to 35x and leave the input voltage at AUTO, unless I misunderstood something?


"1. Set Uncore (AKA Ring Bus) to core ratio to manual. Set it to stock multiplier manually. With ring bus running on stock and locked at stock for now, no need to fiddle with ring bus voltage. That goes to auto. Some motherboards MAY increase Vring to unsafe levels if you didn't manually set ring bus to stock because the motherboard will try to auto-overclock the ring bus if left on auto. Avoid future headaches by following step 1."

I said ring bus which is also known as ring bus, I didn't mention input voltage at all.

On the other hand, I should probably put an extra pointer in that procedure highlighting input voltage. Once you head over 1.35v VID, input voltage becomes a factor. At 1.35v I was fine with 1.95v. At 1.42v, I needed a whopping 2.15v. Note: Past 2.1v is not widely tested.

EDIT:
Done, guide now points to reading about input voltage in step 3.


----------



## Menphisto

Core: 45x @ 1,23v
What would be a good adaptive voltage?


----------



## fleetfeather

1.23v


----------



## Menphisto

I mean offset


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menphisto*
> 
> I mean offset


I think you're over-thinking this, you don't need to use an offset to switch from manual to adaptive. Adaptive means that the voltage will rise or fall as needed by the demands of your CPU - in idle or light loads your voltage will drop, and under load it will increase.


----------



## sebastianmihail

Is this what you need as uncore values?

http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2807/11440146513_84b833fefe_o.jpg


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menphisto*
> 
> Core: 45x @ 1,23v
> What would be a good adaptive voltage?


I don't even use adaptive. I set to manual and have windows control. Same thing really.

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sebastianmihail*
> 
> Is this what you need as uncore values?
> 
> http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2807/11440146513_84b833fefe_o.jpg


Yes but you can see it in the BIOS as well.


----------



## sebastianmihail

I haven't tried to go past 4.4ghz. What do you recommend i should try as values for higher clocks?


----------



## Hhead

i just used my arctic silver 5 on my ihs. i got an h100i. but my temps are almost 5-10C more than they used to be.

im not sure whats wrong with it.
anybody has an idea?


----------



## jameyscott

You used artic silver after being told not to. What did you expect?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sebastianmihail*
> 
> I haven't tried to go past 4.4ghz. What do you recommend i should try as values for higher clocks?


Mind listing your settings for 4.4?


----------



## sebastianmihail

At this link ( http://imageshack.us/g/1/10458035/ ) you have a whole album of my bios settings. If you can list the necessary changes in order i would very much appreciate it.

Please excuse my english!


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sebastianmihail*
> 
> At this link ( http://imageshack.us/g/1/10458035/ ) you have a whole album of my bios settings. If you can list the necessary changes in order i would very much appreciate it.
> 
> Please excuse my english!


I just went through 9 pictures and couldn't find your Vcore.

Can you list your: Vcore, uncore multiplier, uncore voltage, input voltage?


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sebastianmihail*
> 
> At this link ( http://imageshack.us/g/1/10458035/ ) you have a whole album of my bios settings. If you can list the necessary changes in order i would very much appreciate it.
> 
> Please excuse my english!


Please don't take this the wrong way, but wouldn't that take the majority of the fun out of the overclocking process?


----------



## fleetfeather

Got another chart-able for you Wizzie









Username: fleetfeather
CPU Model: 4770k
Core Multiplier: 46
CPU VID: 1.32
Vcore: 1.34
Input Voltage: 1.90
Uncore Multiplier: 43
Uncore Voltage: 1.25
Cooling Solution: H100i push-pull
Stability Test: x264 25 pass, OCCT Large 4hr, Aida64 Cache+CPU+Memory 2hr
Batch Number: L332
Ram Speed: 2133, 9-9-11

Notes: SA +0.011, I/O +0.011, LLC8


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Got another chart-able for you Wizzie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Username: fleetfeather
> CPU Model: 4770k
> Core Multiplier: 46
> CPU VID: 1.32
> Vcore: 1.34
> Input Voltage: 1.90
> Uncore Multiplier: 43
> Uncore Voltage: 1.25
> Cooling Solution: H100i push-pull
> Stability Test: x264 25 pass, OCCT Large 4hr, Aida64 Cache+CPU+Memory 2hr
> Batch Number: L332
> Ram Speed: 2133, 9-9-11
> 
> Notes: SA +0.011, I/O +0.011, LLC8
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Thanks, you have been charted. But three things:

1. Please make sure HWinfo shows vcore reading next time. You have to scroll the thing down a lil' bit. It's the standard procedure but isn't that big of a deal.

2. But because your picture only shows proof of 13 completed x264 loops, I can only grant picture verification for x13 pass. Correct me if it actually shows 25 loops and I'm just high. I want to put x25 but I can't. It's entirely up to you whether you care enough to submit another picture.

3. The link title of your picture (found by right clicking, open in a new tab) shows the name of the image says 'postdelid'. Is your CPU delidded by any chance?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Got another chart-able for you Wizzie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Username: fleetfeather
> CPU Model: 4770k
> Core Multiplier: 46
> CPU VID: 1.32
> Vcore: 1.34
> Input Voltage: 1.90
> Uncore Multiplier: 43
> Uncore Voltage: 1.25
> Cooling Solution: H100i push-pull
> Stability Test: x264 25 pass, OCCT Large 4hr, Aida64 Cache+CPU+Memory 2hr
> Batch Number: L332
> Ram Speed: 2133, 9-9-11
> 
> Notes: SA +0.011, I/O +0.011, LLC8
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Thanks, you have been charted. But two things:
> 
> 1. Please make sure HWinfo shows vcore reading next time. You have to scroll the thing down a lil' bit. It's the standard procedure but isn't that big of a deal.
> 2. But because your picture only shows proof of 13 completed x264 loops, I can only grant picture verification for x13 pass. Correct me if it actually shows 25 loops and I'm just high. I want to put x25 but I can't. It's entirely up to you whether you care enough to submit another picture.


Sirry fleetfeather. Scroll your x264 down.


----------



## Hhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> You used artic silver after being told not to. What did you expect?


yea but they said that for delidding. i used it on ihs. and waiting for CLU to arrive so i can use it on die.

i guess i put too much AS5 on ihs. gonna re try tonight


----------



## fleetfeather

Soz, I was using the HWM estimate for Vcore. I'll snap a HWI estimate next time. You're reading right; that screeny is at the 13th loop. I didn't end up taking one any later because I was sleeping







It's all good, I'm happy to be charted at 13 passes if need be.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hhead*
> 
> yea but they said that for delidding. i used it on ihs. and waiting for CLU to arrive so i can use it on die.
> 
> i guess i put too much AS5 on ihs. gonna re try tonight


My bad. Misread while I was on mobile. You most likely used, too much. AS5 spread really, really well. What paste were you using before? Did you make sure to clean both the IHS and H100 with alcohol?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Soz, I was using the HWM estimate for Vcore. I'll snap a HWI estimate next time. You're reading right; that screeny is at the 13th loop. I didn't end up taking one any later because I was sleeping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's all good, I'm happy to be charted at 13 passes if need be.


You don't need to submit another picture just for HWinfo estimate for Vcore. Since I saw the VID proof, that is enough to put the Vcore value as you say it is. No need to think about it any further unless you want to update your multiplier setting/change how long you have stressed. I don't think you're a liar, it's just that if I start letting people get by without showing complete picture, everybody is going to start doing it.







Then that rather defeats the entire purpose of picture verification.

Oh, and I edited my original post, but after you've saw the original edition of the post. Third point was, right clicking and opening your picture in a new tab reveals the name of the file contains the phrase 'postdelid'. Is your CPU delided by any chance? Just making sure in case you forgot.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> You don't need to submit another picture just for HWinfo estimate for Vcore. Since I saw the VID proof, that is enough to put the Vcore value as you say it is. No need to think about it any further unless you want to update your multiplier setting/change how long you have stressed. I don't think you're a liar, it's just that if I start letting people get by without showing complete picture, everybody is going to start doing it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then that rather defeats the entire purpose of picture verification.


Completely understandable


----------



## brandon6199

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Got another chart-able for you Wizzie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Username: fleetfeather
> CPU Model: 4770k
> Core Multiplier: 46
> CPU VID: 1.32
> Vcore: 1.34
> Input Voltage: 1.90
> Uncore Multiplier: 43
> Uncore Voltage: 1.25
> Cooling Solution: H100i push-pull
> Stability Test: x264 25 pass, OCCT Large 4hr, Aida64 Cache+CPU+Memory 2hr
> Batch Number: L332
> Ram Speed: 2133, 9-9-11
> 
> Notes: SA +0.011, I/O +0.011, LLC8
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Ugh.

I'm jealous.







Nice OC man!


----------



## Hhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> My bad. Misread while I was on mobile. You most likely used, too much. AS5 spread really, really well. What paste were you using before? Did you make sure to clean both the IHS and H100 with alcohol?


yea i think so.it was too much. now it looks like a plate of rice more than a grain of rice.
i used to have h100i's paste on it. and yes i cleaned both with IPA.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon6199*
> 
> Ugh.
> 
> I'm jealous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice OC man!


Thanks man. It's not the greatest chip we have here, but it's doing alright.









It's certainly a far cry for my original chip which did 4.4 @ 1.375v though haha... God that was annoying


----------



## brandon6199

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Thanks man. It's not the greatest chip we have here, but it's doing alright.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's certainly a far cry for my original chip which did 4.4 @ 1.375v though haha... God that was annoying


Trust me, I understand. My chip takes 1.37v to hit 4.5, and 1.42v+ for 4.6.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hhead*
> 
> yea i think so.it was too much. now it looks like a plate of rice more than a grain of rice.
> i used to have h100i's paste on it. and yes i cleaned both with IPA.


On the topic of thermal compounds, I've found Arctic MX-4 to be very friendly in terms of 'acceptable amounts'. I can apply a amount of MX-4 equivalent to anywhere between a uncooked grain of rice and a fully cooked grain of rice without any thermal transfer issues. If rice grain sizes are universal, that's quite a large difference in volume








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon6199*
> 
> Trust me, I understand. My chip takes 1.37v to hit 4.5, and 1.42v+ for 4.6.










hopefully the silicon gods are with you for your next purchase!


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hhead*
> 
> what happens if i set the uncore to 35x and core to 44x ?


Than the motherboard will apply the cpu settings to 35x uncore and 44x core before it reboots, than reboots and reports any failures (if it's stablish enough to do so).


----------



## Hhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> Than the motherboard will apply the cpu settings to 35x uncore and 44x core before it reboots, than reboots and reports any failures (if it's stablish enough to do so).


im currently on 1.285 for 44X and 35X uncore. temps are limiting me. have to wait for CLU to arrive before i go any further.

does anybody have an idea about z87 shut down issue? my psu keeps working after i shut my pc down. so do the fans. happens %90 of the time.


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hhead*
> 
> im currently on 1.285 for 44X and 35X uncore. temps are limiting me. have to wait for CLU to arrive before i go any further.
> 
> *does anybody have an idea about z87 shut down issue? my psu keeps working after i shut my pc down. so do the fans. happens %90 of the time*.


That doesn't sound good. I never had a PSU stay on after the PC is shutdown unless the main 24-pin wasn't connected and green/black wire was connected to each other (always on connection).

I only applied 1.201vcore @ 40x & 1.25vring @ 38x uncore. I ordered liquid pro while back, just waiting for it hit my house!


----------



## holyking

Omg My i7-4770k would not stay stabilize with up to 1.4v @4.6 ghz .. using x264 to test. It blue screen like crazy. Any tips? I am try to find my way up to 4.9 ghz FYI. will higher uncore voltage help stable oc? i am able to do 1.2. what is that max?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hhead*
> 
> im currently on 1.285 for 44X and 35X uncore. temps are limiting me. have to wait for CLU to arrive before i go any further.
> 
> does anybody have an idea about z87 shut down issue? my psu keeps working after i shut my pc down. so do the fans. happens %90 of the time.


What PSU do you have? It's possible your PSU doesn't support the haswell c states.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *holyking*
> 
> Omg My i7-4770k would not stay stabilize with up to 1.4v @4.6 ghz .. using x264 to test. It blue screen like crazy. Any tips? I am try to find my way up to 4.9 ghz FYI. will higher uncore voltage help stable oc? i am able to do 1.2. what is that max?


Double post, sorry. :/ on mobile because internet went out. I think I might die.

Anyways, it's possible that you need to mess with other settings. However, I doubt you are going to achieve 4.9 because your chip isn't even getting 4.6 at 1.4. Have you read the guide and messed with other settings like input voltage and the cache?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *holyking*
> 
> Omg My i7-4770k would not stay stabilize with up to 1.4v @4.6 ghz .. using x264 to test. It blue screen like crazy. Any tips? I am try to find my way up to 4.9 ghz FYI. will higher uncore voltage help stable oc? i am able to do 1.2. what is that max?


Dude, you need to list your settings. List them. core, uncore multi/voltage, input voltage.


----------



## holyking

i have been trying other setting. First i though is the uncore. i try 1.40 vcore matching with 40,41,43,44,45( blue screen). I found nothing stable. I am wondering the problem is too low uncore voltage. Something is not right.... I feed my cpu with forces, but he refuse it.







I wrote them on the paper like a chart. Maybe i need to chill.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *holyking*
> 
> i have been trying other setting. First i though is the uncore. i try 1.40 vcore matching with 40,41,43,44,45( blue screen). I found nothing stable. I am wondering the problem is too low uncore voltage. Something is not right.... I feed my cpu with forces, but he refuse it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wrote them on the paper like a chart. Maybe i need to chill.


Read the guide a few times and follow it. Good things will happen.

Internet is back on so no rope is needed.


----------



## Hhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> What PSU do you have? It's possible your PSU doesn't support the haswell c states.


well. i dont think so. because i have corsair hx1050.

does it support it??


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hhead*
> 
> well. i dont think so. because i have corsair hx1050.
> 
> does it support it??


Yeah, it supports it.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *holyking*
> 
> i have been trying other setting. First i though is the uncore. i try 1.40 vcore matching with 40,41,43,44,45( blue screen). I found nothing stable. I am wondering the problem is too low uncore voltage. Something is not right.... I feed my cpu with forces, but he refuse it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wrote them on the paper like a chart. Maybe i need to chill.


Yeah, read the guide and come back to me with questions after. Saves you time, saves me time.

And please do chill. Even with multiple multipliers of difference in performance, unless you're dealing with specifically intensive CPU loads, you're not really going to notice a difference. That's the worst case scenario, now let's see if we can make it better. It starts with a read of my guide.


----------



## Cyro999

Manually setting 1.4vcore and nothing else seems like a good way to VRIN bluescreen to hell and back, follow guide and i'd reccomend for anyone to set up a profile at 1.2 or 1.23vid before doing anything else on haswell anyway


----------



## Peybol

Hi guys! I'm reading this thread since few days, and i have now this:

Intel i5 4670K
Asrock Fatal1ty Z87 K1ller
Corsair Dominator 2133Mhz
Thermaltake Water 3.0 Pro 2x120mm

Well, i think the batch i have it's really bad, its the 331 Costa Rica, i saw it in your Google doc









I cant reach 4.6Ghz with my 4670K, it needs so much Vcore i think, i can set it to 1.35v but the temps are too high, arround 90-95ºC, so, that's not the way.

I love this thread


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peybol*
> 
> Hi guys! I'm reading this thread since few days, and i have now this:
> 
> Intel i5 4670K
> Asrock Fatal1ty Z87 K1ller
> *Corsair Dominator 2.133Mhz*
> Thermaltake Water 3.0 Pro 2x120mm
> 
> Well, i think the batch i have it's really bad, its the 331 Costa Rica, i saw it in your Google doc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cant reach 4.6Ghz with my 4670K, it needs so much Vcore i think, i can set it to 1.35v but the temps are too high, arround 90-95ºC, so, that's not the way.
> 
> I love this thread


dat DDR3 read and write speed must be like 20mb a second at 2.133Mhz. Windows must take forever to boot or even copy over big GB of data per second.


----------



## Peybol

You helped me hahahaa my OC now works! -.-"


----------



## f3nd3r

New to the forum. Hello







Excellent guide.

Username: f3nd3r
CPU Model: 4670K
Core Multiplier: 49
CPU VID: 1.360
Vcore: 1.372
Input Voltage: 2.000
Uncore Multiplier: 40
Uncore Voltage: 1.100
Cooling Solution: H100i push/pull
Stability Test: AIDA64 for 8+ hours; 24+ hours BF4
Batch Number: n/a
Ram Speed: 1600 9-9-9-24


----------



## Peybol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peybol*
> 
> Hi guys! I'm reading this thread since few days, and i have now this:
> 
> Intel i5 4670K
> Asrock Fatal1ty Z87 K1ller
> Corsair Dominator 2133Mhz
> Thermaltake Water 3.0 Pro 2x120mm
> 
> Well, i think the batch i have it's really bad, its the 331 Costa Rica, i saw it in your Google doc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cant reach 4.6Ghz with my 4670K, it needs so much Vcore i think, i can set it to 1.35v but the temps are too high, arround 90-95ºC, so, that's not the way.
> 
> I love this thread


Can someone help me?


----------



## rickyman0319

what is your setting? your uncore?


----------



## Peybol

I tried uncore to 38-40, but it doesn't works anyway


----------



## rickyman0319

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peybol*
> 
> I tried uncore to 38-40, but it doesn't works anyway


have you tried uncore stock (x35) to see if It works or not?


----------



## Peybol

Yup, i tried too uncore stock, bu it couldnt reach 4.6Ghz... With IBT temps go up to 95ºC


----------



## rickyman0319

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peybol*
> 
> Yup, i tried too uncore stock, bu it couldnt reach 4.6Ghz... With IBT temps go up to 95ºC


1. does it boot into windows? boot into windows like stable.
2. do u get any bsod msg? like 101 or 124

what is ur setting for 4.6ghz?


----------



## brandon6199

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peybol*
> 
> Hi guys! I'm reading this thread since few days, and i have now this:
> 
> Intel i5 4670K
> Asrock Fatal1ty Z87 K1ller
> Corsair Dominator 2133Mhz
> Thermaltake Water 3.0 Pro 2x120mm
> 
> Well, i think the batch i have it's really bad, its the 331 Costa Rica, i saw it in your Google doc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cant reach 4.6Ghz with my 4670K, it needs so much Vcore i think, i can set it to 1.35v but the temps are too high, arround 90-95ºC, so, that's not the way.
> 
> I love this thread


I have a 331 Costa Rica at well. It took 1.37v to get 45x stable for me... looks like 310 MALAY are where the golden chips are at.


----------



## Peybol

OMG 1.37v to get x45? I'm lucky then hahahaah our batch sucks









My setting is
Vcore: 1.32v
Multiplier CPU: x45
Uncore/Cache Ratio: x38 1.28v
And few options like Spread Spectrum, CX states... disabled

Edit: With x46 and 1.35 Vcore i can boot into windows and it's "stable", but when it runs on ITB temps are so high and i get BSOD. I have Windows 8.1 and blue screens are only that, blue screens, no info showed


----------



## Cyro999

1.28 ring for 38x uncore? What's your vrin+vrin llc


----------



## Alxx

@peybol Vrin voltage is very very important for stability. Like Cyro said : post your Vrin voltage and LLC level. If Vrin is not set right, can be you need too much vcore or not stable at all.
Also Haswell OC can take some time, to find the right voltage settings.

good luck









Edit: Uncore/Cache Ratio: x38 1.28v 1.28 is too much for x38 should be something around 1.15 probably less.


----------



## SeanEboy

Hey guys, I was wondering where I could find preferred batch numbers for the i7-4770k? I found an L319, but I cannot find any references one way or another...


----------



## Cyro999

l310 and l312 are sometimes decent

Just look at google doc in OP.. it lists >100 cpu's and their OC plus batch number


----------



## Gunderman456

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peybol*
> 
> OMG 1.37v to get x45? I'm lucky then hahahaah our batch sucks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My setting is
> Vcore: 1.32v
> Multiplier CPU: x45
> Uncore/Cache Ratio: x38 1.28v
> And few options like Spread Spectrum, CX states... disabled
> 
> Edit: With x46 and 1.35 Vcore i can boot into windows and it's "stable", but when it runs on ITB temps are so high and i get BSOD. I have Windows 8.1 and blue screens are only that, blue screens, no info showed


Peybol, I did 4.6GHz. Just go to my new build log (in sig) and see all the settings I used in the Bios. I'm sure you are missing a few steps and that will help.


----------



## SeanEboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> l310 and l312 are sometimes decent
> 
> Just look at google doc in OP.. it lists >100 cpu's and their OC plus batch number


Thanks! Sorry, after looking through a few dated forums, I finally came across this here.. Of course, I must've failed to check the OP... ;c)


----------



## Alxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeanEboy*
> 
> Hey guys, I was wondering where I could find preferred batch numbers for the i7-4770k? I found an L319, but I cannot find any references one way or another...


Here you go :
http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=73933


----------



## SeanEboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alxx*
> 
> Here you go :
> http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=73933


Thanks.. Damn, still no L319 anywhere to be seen... Well, I guess I might have to be the guinea pig, eh? ;c)


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peybol*
> 
> Hi guys! I'm reading this thread since few days, and i have now this:
> 
> Intel i5 4670K
> Asrock Fatal1ty Z87 K1ller
> Corsair Dominator 2133Mhz
> Thermaltake Water 3.0 Pro 2x120mm
> 
> Well, i think the batch i have it's really bad, its the 331 Costa Rica, i saw it in your Google doc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cant reach 4.6Ghz with my 4670K, it needs so much Vcore i think, i can set it to 1.35v but the temps are too high, arround 90-95ºC, so, that's not the way.
> 
> I love this thread


Vrin not listed.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *f3nd3r*
> 
> New to the forum. Hello
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent guide.
> 
> Username: f3nd3r
> CPU Model: 4670K
> Core Multiplier: 49
> CPU VID: 1.360
> Vcore: 1.372
> Input Voltage: 2.000
> Uncore Multiplier: 40
> Uncore Voltage: 1.100
> Cooling Solution: H100i push/pull
> Stability Test: AIDA64 for 8+ hours; 24+ hours BF4
> Batch Number: n/a
> Ram Speed: 1600 9-9-9-24


You will be charted, thank you. Consider doing a picture verification. You've hit a new record for the guide for the highest OC on a 4670k and that entry changed the average statistic for OC, so I think a few members would like to see some evidence. Not that I think you're a liar, it's just that having picture proof raises the credibility of the chart.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peybol*
> 
> OMG 1.37v to get x45? I'm lucky then hahahaah our batch sucks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My setting is
> Vcore: 1.32v
> Multiplier CPU: x45
> Uncore/Cache Ratio: x38 1.28v
> And few options like Spread Spectrum, CX states... disabled
> 
> Edit: With x46 and 1.35 Vcore i can boot into windows and it's "stable", but when it runs on ITB temps are so high and i get BSOD. I have Windows 8.1 and blue screens are only that, blue screens, no info showed


Vrin not listed.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alxx*
> 
> @peybol Vrin voltage is very very important for stability. Like Cyro said : post your Vrin voltage and LLC level. If Vrin is not set right, can be you need too much vcore or not stable at all.
> Also Haswell OC can take some time, to find the right voltage settings.
> 
> good luck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Uncore/Cache Ratio: x38 1.28v 1.28 is too much for x38 should be something around 1.15 probably less.


Dat


----------



## Alxx

I think costa rica is worse


----------



## f3nd3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> You will be charted, thank you. Consider doing a picture verification. You've hit a new record for the guide for the highest OC on a 4670k and that entry changed the average statistic for OC, so I think a few members would like to see some evidence. Not that I think you're a liar, it's just that having picture proof raises the credibility of the chart.


Cool, I didn't know it was that good. I tried for 5.0 GHz but I needed 1.47 V for that... no way I would do it 24/7 with just an H100i. Looking over the other entries, I forgot to mention I'm delidded with IC Diamond TIM.

*What needs to be in the screenshot to be sufficient?*


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *f3nd3r*
> 
> Cool, I didn't know it was that good. I tried for 5.0 GHz but I needed 1.47 V for that... no way I would do it 24/7 with just an H100i. Looking over the other entries, I forgot to mention I'm delidded with IC Diamond TIM.
> 
> *What needs to be in the screenshot to be sufficient?*


I will update your settings for the delid.

What needs to be in the screenshot depends on what you want to have as evidence. If you want to say you are stable 8hrs of Aida on that setting for example, just have a screenshot showing the end result of 8hrs of Aida stressing with HWinfo's Vcore reading. Those two things combined are enough. By looking at the picture I need to be able to tell you ran it for 8 hours though. Last time, one guy took a screenshot halfway and I could only give him verification halfway.

Yes, 4.9ghz for a 4670k is the new highest 4670k overclock, but not he highest overall overclock. If you look at the chart on the first page, all of the top overclocks are overwhelmingly dominated by 4770k. Even if I compare your 4670k to other 4770ks, yours is still one of the highest OCs. So congrats on that good CPU.







You are in 5th place for OC, that places your CPU in the top 4-5%.


----------



## thesanch0

In the middle of setting up my first rig and first OC.
been messing around with this, lemme know how this looks like and if im doing it wrong.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thesanch0*
> 
> In the middle of setting up my first rig and first OC.
> been messing around with this, lemme know how this looks like and if im doing it wrong.


Looks fine from what I can see. Two points that might be useful to you, just throwing it out there:

1. Hwinfo shows more info (haha, get it?) than HWmonitor. I cannot see your uncore settings/input voltage with HWmonitor.

2. x264 actually has two phases. The first run gets you a really high FPS and requires less CPU usage and doesn't count as a stress test. It's the second phase that kicks in, making your computer laggy, that is the real stress test. (Just in case you didn't know.)

Looking forward to charting your OC as another successful overclock.


----------



## rv8000

Just got my hands on another 4670k, 315B373. Initial tests are pretty promising boots @ 45x 1.2 vcore (set in bios), 1.8 vrin, and 1.15 vring. Sound like a potential above average chip?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> Just got my hands on another 4670k, 315B373. Initial tests are pretty promising boots @ 45x 1.2 vcore (set in bios), 1.8 vrin, and 1.15 vring. Sound like a potential above average chip?


Possibru. See if it'll boot with 4.6 at the same settings.


----------



## f3nd3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> IIf you want to say you are stable 8hrs of Aida on that setting for example, just have a screenshot showing the end result of 8hrs of Aida stressing with HWinfo's Vcore reading.


Running AIDA right now. It said I have 1 day left in my 30-day trial so I'll take a screenshot on the hour. At least that way if I've got bad luck and the trial ends mid-test, I'll have at least something to show.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> Just got my hands on another 4670k, 315B373. Initial tests are pretty promising boots @ 45x 1.2 vcore (set in bios), 1.8 vrin, and 1.15 vring. Sound like a potential above average chip?


Yes, it does.

One thing I'm a little wary about though, is that a person may buy 3 Haswells and stop buying after they get a great one, and then ask to get it charted. While that setting is valid for that CPU, it neglects all the poorer performing Haswells and thus skews the picture of how good an average Haswell is. But on the other hand, I think this kind of thing happens rare enough to the point it won't matter too much. BUt I'd always like more data if possible.


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Yes, it does.
> 
> One thing I'm a little wary about though, is that a person may buy 3 Haswells and stop buying after they get a great one, and then ask to get it charted. While that setting is valid for that CPU, it neglects all the poorer performing Haswells and thus skews the picture of how good an average Haswell is. But on the other hand, I think this kind of thing happens rare enough to the point it won't matter too much. BUt I'd always like more data if possible.


I didn't even buy it, it was for a friends build and I asked him if he would trade chips if it was a good oc'er as he will be leaving the rig stock. Lucky me, I don't have the time or money to bin







. Also still waiting on stock for my gpu block so I can put my loop together, until then it's stock for now


----------



## jameyscott

I don't get the point of binning Haswells. I'd rather just spend that one on a 4930k or similar processor.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I don't get the point of binning Haswells. I'd rather just spend that one on a 4930k or similar processor.


Binning for great benching chips is understandable, & for specific things like [email protected] where more speed = more PPD (like benching scores).

Depends if it is worthwhile to spend more $ looking for the higher Mhz, it isn't worthwhile for most OCNers. Binning can be frustrating, got lucky with a golden 2600k on the 3rd try (some people went through 100+), binning 3770k was not so lucky, 10 tries with no joy...


----------



## rickyman0319

binning? how many chips are they suppose to buy if they are binning?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Binning for great benching chips is understandable, & for specific things like [email protected] where more speed = more PPD (like benching scores).
> 
> Depends if it is worthwhile to spend more $ looking for the higher Mhz, it isn't worthwhile for most OCNers. Binning can be frustrating, got lucky with a golden 2600k on the 3rd try (some people went through 100+), binning 3770k was not so lucky, 10 tries with no joy...


Some people like games of chance, anyways.

A few people cannot use more cores, they want fewer, more powerful cores. I share the same sympathies to an extent but I have one application that scales countless cores. I kind of need both strong cores and many cores.


----------



## rickyman0319

I guess it is like gambling in a casino.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> I guess it is like gambling in a casino.


Meh, not nessesarily. Statistically casinos are made so we will lose in the end. If we're going to buy CPUs, we could just buy it, OC it, return it. Repeat until a good one is found. We can also sell the less than perfect CPUs on the internet for a small loss.


----------



## rickyman0319

I think the only stores can do that, is microcenter and amazon. newegg cannot return it.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> I think the only stores can do that, is microcenter and amazon. newegg cannot return it.


Amazon is an E-retailer just like Newegg though.


----------



## rickyman0319

so I guess microcenter can do it and maybe fry's.


----------



## brandon6199

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Yes, it does.
> 
> One thing I'm a little wary about though, is that a person may buy 3 Haswells and stop buying after they get a great one, and then ask to get it charted. While that setting is valid for that CPU, it neglects all the poorer performing Haswells and thus skews the picture of how good an average Haswell is. But on the other hand, I think this kind of thing happens rare enough to the point it won't matter too much. BUt I'd always like more data if possible.


Very true....

So anyone wanna buy a 331 Costa Rica i7-4770k?


----------



## rickyman0319

any 4770k or 4670k can overclock to at least on 6.0ghz on water, maybe I will buy it. lol


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> any 4770k or 4670k can overclock to at least on 6.0ghz on water, maybe I will buy it. lol


On water is quite the stretch, there really aren't any cpus that can pull that off. At least 6Ghz is doable on the right haswell or ivy with enough cooling, better than sandy that way.

4670k at 6.2Ghz for a pi run


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> On water is quite the stretch, there really aren't any cpus that can pull that off. At least 6Ghz is doable on the right haswell or ivy with enough cooling, better than sandy that way.
> 
> 4670k at 6.2Ghz for a pi run


I think he said it as a joke, lol.


----------



## rickyman0319

yes of course I am joking. I think haswell 6.0ghz need LN or more stronger to work.


----------



## FtW 420

Yeah, people have rolled up into the high 5ghz area water cooled though, not with any load, but close to the 6Ghz.

Think valgaur hit 5.8Ghz or so on the 3770k water cooled before it had a heart attack.


----------



## f3nd3r

Okay, Darkwizzie, here is my re-submit. Looks like it was 1.376 for the Vcore, not 1.372. I ran for *almost* 3 hours before my AIDA trial ended, but like I said: I took screenshots on the hour and here's the 2 hour mark. I couldn't find my processor retail box but I remember it was a Costa Rica chip.

Username: f3nd3r
CPU Model: 4670K
Core Multiplier: 49
CPU VID: 1.360
Vcore: 1.376
Input Voltage: 2.000
Uncore Multiplier: 40
Uncore Voltage: 1.100
Cooling Solution: H100i push/pull, delid
Stability Test: AIDA64 for 2 hours
Batch Number: Costa Rica
Ram Speed: 1600 9-9-9-24


Spoiler: Screenshot


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *f3nd3r*
> 
> Okay, Darkwizzie, here is my re-submit. Looks like it was 1.376 for the Vcore, not 1.372. I ran for *almost* 3 hours before my AIDA trial ended, but like I said: I took screenshots on the hour and here's the 2 hour mark. I couldn't find my processor retail box but I remember it was a Costa Rica chip.
> 
> Username: f3nd3r
> CPU Model: 4670K
> Core Multiplier: 49
> CPU VID: 1.360
> Vcore: 1.376
> Input Voltage: 2.000
> Uncore Multiplier: 40
> Uncore Voltage: 1.100
> Cooling Solution: H100i push/pull, delid
> Stability Test: AIDA64 for 2 hours
> Batch Number: Costa Rica
> Ram Speed: 1600 9-9-9-24
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Screenshot


You have been updated, picture verification for 2hr Aida accepted.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Hey how come I'm not in the charts anymore?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> Hey how come I'm not in the charts anymore?


Because of your Shanenanigans...


----------



## Shanenanigans

Oh wait, I must be. Just in the 42x section instead of 45x. Never mind.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> Hey how come I'm not in the charts anymore?


Must have accidently borked your name. Can you find your setting in the chart? Shouldn't be too hard to do, just find the multiplier and the voltage of your current setting and that is probably it. Editing these charts gets annoying sometimes. Instead of searching for something by typing into the search box, the Google Doc brings up the search bar but instead makes me replace the value of whatever cell I happen to have highlighted with what I want to search. And if I don't catch it then and there, bam, I just destroyed an entry.

EDIT:
LOL NVM THEN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Because of your Shanenanigans...


Lol, good guess but not quite.


----------



## Shanenanigans

I thought I had posted my 45x settings earlier, I'll have to go through my posts in here for that.

--

Ah I had posted my temperature screenshots, but not the format for charting. Nevermind then.


----------



## holyking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alxx*
> 
> @peybol Vrin voltage is very very important for stability. Like Cyro said : post your Vrin voltage and LLC level. If Vrin is not set right, can be you need too much vcore or not stable at all.
> Also Haswell OC can take some time, to find the right voltage settings.
> 
> good luck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Uncore/Cache Ratio: x38 1.28v 1.28 is too much for x38 should be something around 1.15 probably less.


Nices tips. I find Higher vrin would increase temp. Is this right?

Also, from my readig some haswell don't like high vrin? If i limited by the vrin, i can do much with cpu. True or false? Thank you.

And may i ask what consider golden chip in haswell? The standard ?


----------



## otl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *f3nd3r*
> 
> Okay, Darkwizzie, here is my re-submit. Looks like it was 1.376 for the Vcore, not 1.372. I ran for *almost* 3 hours before my AIDA trial ended, but like I said: I took screenshots on the hour and here's the 2 hour mark. I couldn't find my processor retail box but I remember it was a Costa Rica chip.
> 
> Username: f3nd3r
> CPU Model: 4670K
> Core Multiplier: 49
> CPU VID: 1.360
> Vcore: 1.376
> Input Voltage: 2.000
> Uncore Multiplier: 40
> Uncore Voltage: 1.100
> Cooling Solution: H100i push/pull, delid
> Stability Test: AIDA64 for 2 hours
> Batch Number: Costa Rica
> Ram Speed: 1600 9-9-9-24
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Screenshot


This is what i've talk about. Look at the cpu and north bridge minimum clock in Aida64. And i bet that pcie clock went the same way. Is it something wrong when this happens? Is this instability or is this "normal" ?


----------



## Peybol

Hi guys again, i'm trying now with 4.6Ghz 1.35Vcore and uncore/cache ratio default, but it doesn't works anyway, i get BSOD with AIDA test


----------



## Alxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peybol*
> 
> Hi guys again, i'm trying now with 4.6Ghz 1.35Vcore and uncore/cache ratio default, but it doesn't works anyway, i get BSOD with AIDA test


Please Post the following or people can not help you properly:








Vcore and Core Multi/Frequency
Vrin + LLC level
Vring and Uncore/Ring Multi/Frequency
Ram voltage,Frequency and Timings
also fill out Systeminfo please. To make sure it is no Hardware error.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *holyking*
> 
> Nices tips. I find Higher vrin would increase temp. Is this right?
> Also, from my readig some haswell don't like high vrin? If i limited by the vrin, i can do much with cpu. True or false? Thank you.
> And may i ask what consider golden chip in haswell? The standard ?


With my tested CPU's it was always a little bit. Tested 3 I5 and one I7 so far.
I make experience that too high Vrin can mess up stability. I think best is to keep it as low as possible but that requires methodically testing. And unfortunatly many people just don't do that. They just set a high value and wonder if that is not working. To get stability with low Vcore you will have to do a lot of testing and only one setting at a time.
4.9-5.0 GHz with Vcore below 1.35v is certainly very good.


----------



## Cyro999

And also post bluescreen code, Peybol, always. So many people say "it doesn't work" or "it crashed" or "i got bluescreen" but that doesn't say anything at all about what the problem is, it's just a statement. 124, 101 and 9c are the most common ones


----------



## Peybol

The problem is that Windows 8.1 doesn't shows any code on BSOD, then i can't give it to you.

This is my actually config seems stable, atleast it passed AIDA stress 15m

Vcore and Core Multi/Frequency: 1.37v x46~4.600Mhz
Vrin + LLC level: I have an Asrock motherboard, that values are unknows for me
Vring and Uncore/Ring Multi/Frequency: Uncore/Cache ratio at x38 with 1.1v (override)
Ram voltage,frequency and timings: All default cause i don't wanna modify them until i don't get a stable OC

I can take some screens from and Asrock utility for Windows, so you'll can see the different values from my MB

Thanks you!


----------



## Alxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peybol*
> 
> The problem is that Windows 8.1 doesn't shows any code on BSOD, then i can't give it to you.
> 
> This is my actually config seems stable, atleast it passed AIDA stress 15m
> 
> Vcore and Core Multi/Frequency: 1.37v x46~4.600Mhz
> Vrin + LLC level: I have an Asrock motherboard, that values are unknows for me
> Vring and Uncore/Ring Multi/Frequency: Uncore/Cache ratio at x38 with 1.1v (override)
> Ram voltage,frequency and timings: All default cause i don't wanna modify them until i don't get a stable OC
> 
> I can take some screens from and Asrock utility for Windows, so you'll can see the different values from my MB
> 
> Thanks you!


Vrin or Input Voltage is CPU Input Voltage
Load Line Calibration is CPU Load-Line Calibration look in bios for those values
What Ram are You using ??


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> The problem is that Windows 8.1 doesn't shows any code on BSOD, then i can't give it to you.


Then you give the error message


----------



## Unknownm

My liquid Pro came in today! came home around 1am and saw it on the table. Took me 30 ish minutes to complete everything! holy cow the temps are just so amazing. Before I was getting 90c +


----------



## Peybol

CPU Input Voltaje at 1.9v in fixed mode
CPU Load-Line Calibration off
Corsair Vengeance 2133, it was wrong on my first post, sorry


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peybol*
> 
> The problem is that Windows 8.1 doesn't shows any code on BSOD, then i can't give it to you.


Just use bluescreenview program, works fine on 8.1


----------



## Peybol

Ok thanks you, i'm going to install it


----------



## Alxx

@unknownm
Nice delid








Very well done. No scratches on PCB.


----------



## Peybol

Well, now i have my i5 4670K at 4.648Mhz, 1.37Vcore, x46, Uncore/Cache ratio x38 at 1.1v and 101BCLK

It pass, at the mooment, 20m AIDA test


----------



## fleetfeather

mmmmmmm I wonder if I can hold 4.63ghz stable without bumping volts

is 45 * 103 BCLK (4.635) going to mess with the rest of my system? Is 103 BCLK even a smart thing to try on haswell?


----------



## Cyro999

It's probably fine, but you can't just increase clocks by 135mhz and expect it to work. I have to add like 0.07vcore to do that. If you want 4635mhz.. then 100.7 baseclock with x46 multi is probably easier.


----------



## fleetfeather

sorry, I'm already on 4.6 giggles, but yeah 100.7 BCLK would probably be easier. I'm happy with 4.6 @ 1.34 currently, but if there's a possibility I can go higher without bumping volts, I might as well try it


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> sorry, I'm already on 4.6 giggles, but yeah 100.7 BCLK would probably be easier. I'm happy with 4.6 @ 1.34 currently, but if there's a possibility I can go higher without bumping volts, I might as well try it


to give an update, x264 ruthlessly gave me a BSOD 101 on the 11th loop with 4.6 * 100.5 BCLK (4.625). Back to BCLK 100.0 for me


----------



## Hhead

how many times should we run x264 ? its already running 4 times.

how can i say 'im stable' .how many times do i gotta do these stress tests. what is enough?


----------



## Cyro999

Fleetfeather, if it throws 101 but not 124 then just increase VRIN. What VRIN and VRIN LLC was that at? You have to be specific with it at higher vcores
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hhead*
> 
> how many times should we run x264 ? its already running 4 times.
> 
> how can i say 'im stable' .how many times do i gotta do these stress tests. what is enough?


Nothing is enough, hard to find "guaranteed" stability for Haswell. If you can pass like an hour of x264 then just go game or whatever and make slight adjustments - if you want to be somewhat safe, pass an hour of x264 and then add 0.02vcore and 0.05 vrin


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Fleetfeather, if it throws 101 but not 124 then just increase VRIN. What VRIN and VRIN LLC was that at? You have to be specific with it at higher vcores
> Nothing is enough, hard to find "guaranteed" stability for Haswell. If you can pass like an hour of x264 then just go game or whatever and make slight adjustments - if you want to be somewhat safe, pass an hour of x264 and then add 0.02vcore and 0.05 vrin


I was rocking 1.90VRIN, LLC8


----------



## Hhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Fleetfeather, if it throws 101 but not 124 then just increase VRIN. What VRIN and VRIN LLC was that at? You have to be specific with it at higher vcores
> Nothing is enough, hard to find "guaranteed" stability for Haswell. If you can pass like an hour of x264 then just go game or whatever and make slight adjustments - if you want to be somewhat safe, pass an hour of x264 and then add 0.02vcore and 0.05 vrin


well i ran it 3 times. my temps are max 72.

aida64 is stressing it more. i think i need to survive it at least 4-5 hours before i go any further.


----------



## OutlawII

Why are people using LLC i thought vdroop was a non issue with Haswell? Also found out over the last coupe days that by increasing my Eventual cpu voltage to 1.95 i lowered my vcore from 1.37 to 1.365 might try 1.36. Does this make any sense ? not sure if this is placebo affect or what,still testing.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Why are people using LLC i thought vdroop was a non issue with Haswell?


The IVR handles the vcore and doesn't have issues with vdroop

the IVR gets its power from the mobo through VRIN (eventual cpu voltage) which droops and has llc applied to it
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> I was rocking 1.90VRIN, LLC8


Well you got a 101, go 1.95 and try again. 1.95 isn't enough for me @1.34vid, i needed to step past that a little more


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> The IVR handles the vcore and doesn't have issues with vdroop
> 
> the IVR gets its power from the mobo through VRIN (eventual cpu voltage) which droops and has llc applied to it
> Well you got a 101, go 1.95 and try again. 1.95 isn't enough for me @1.34vid, i needed to step past that a little more


Yep, you're onto something here. I've pumped VRIN to 1.95v and it's still a little bit unstable (no BSOD yet, but my x264 stopped responding once) but it looks like that extra input voltage was the source of the 101 errors.

My LLC still isn't tight enough despite being on the highest setting. I just got a VRIN spike to 2.00v according to HWI :/

Edit: cancel that LLC comment; I misread VCCIN as VCOREREFIN lol.... I should go to bed soon


----------



## Antares88

My bios reads that when running an OC Uncore should be equal to or more than CPU multiplier? Currently running 4.5Ghz 1.1 ratio with the Uncore. My chips good for 4.7Ghz at 1.30v where my cooling limit is reached. Is it advisable to push the Uncore to 4.7Ghz?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Antares88*
> 
> My bios reads that when running an OC Uncore should be equal to or more than CPU multiplier? Currently running 4.5Ghz 1.1 ratio with the Uncore. My chips good for 4.7Ghz at 1.30v where my cooling limit is reached. Is it advisable to push the Uncore to 4.7Ghz?


Please read the first page.


----------



## Alxx

Sin0822 says:
TO Almost everyone: STRAIGHT UP:
Someone put in the manual and in the GBT BIOS that the Uncore should be equal or higher than the CPU Ratio, that is NOT, i repeat that is NOT going to help you in any way. Lower it in fact, lower it to 35x or even 30x to be safe, then OC the CPU and then start raising it once the CPU is stable

http://www.overclock.net/t/1401976/the-gigabyte-z87-haswell-overclocking-oc-guide/60#post_20228276


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alxx*
> 
> Sin0822 says:
> TO Almost everyone: STRAIGHT UP:
> Someone put in the manual and in the GBT BIOS that the Uncore should be equal or higher than the CPU Ratio, that is NOT, i repeat that is NOT going to help you in any way. Lower it in fact, lower it to 35x or even 30x to be safe, then OC the CPU and then start raising it once the CPU is stable
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1401976/the-gigabyte-z87-haswell-overclocking-oc-guide/60#post_20228276


Glad to see the other guide on this forum agrees with me. I don't think Sin responds to posts on his guide anymore though.


----------



## Alxx

I personally think this Bios advice is leftover from older times. The Bios Programmers probably forgot to eliminate this phrase from Bios Code.


----------



## Libes

I tried to benchmark x264, but it is difficult to pick up one percent of the components of such a plan. I know that the core multiplier is sufficiently important to never give up, so nothing changes, we are back overclocked core 28x uncore, then the CPU is overclocked uncore stable epeen and may have a slight performance gain.


----------



## rickyman0319

I am wondering if I put all 4 ram into the slot. will it still oc or not on my i7 4770k ?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> I am wondering if I put all 4 ram into the slot. will it still oc or not on my i7 4770k ?


Yes you can still OC with all four slots populated.


----------



## rickyman0319

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Yes you can still OC with all four slots populated.


ty


----------



## Rob78

I ran x264_Benchmark_HD_v5.0.1 at 4,5ghz 1.36v for 20 runs "pass 2 loop" successfully but failed AIDA64 CPU/FPU stress test after about 2 ½ hours. I thought x264 should be somewhat more hard for the system. Should i try for higher input voltage or just bumping the vcore ?

4670K
Vcore 1.36v
Uncache 1.15v at x33 locked
LLC extreme
CPU input voltage 1.95v
DDR1333 for now


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rob78*
> 
> I ran x264_Benchmark_HD_v5.0.1 at 4,5ghz 1.36v for 20 runs "pass 2 loop" successfully but failed AIDA64 CPU/FPU stress test after about 2 ½ hours. I thought x264 should be somewhat more hard for the system. Should i try for higher input voltage or just bumping the vcore ?
> 
> 4670K
> Vcore 1.36v
> Uncache 1.15v at x33 locked
> LLC extreme
> CPU input voltage 1.95v
> DDR1333 for now


Since you've passed 20 pass, can you use your computer normally and tell us if you Bsod? Giving us data.

Aida FPU only is very stressful, but the full suite is less stressful. It depends on what options you pick.


----------



## Rob78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Since you've passed 20 pass, can you use your computer normally and tell us if you Bsod? Giving us data.
> Aida FPU only is very stressful, but the full suite is less stressful. It depends on what options you pick.


Well it shows BSOD 124 with the bluescreen viewer but normally i never see BSOD on this system ,, only when im totally unstable like having the same vcore when i barely can log into windows. I get instant reboots instead which i believe is when you are closer to stable ?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rob78*
> 
> Well it shows BSOD 124 with the bluescreen viewer but normally i never see BSOD on this system ,, only when im totally unstable like having the same vcore when i barely can log into windows. I get instant reboots instead which i believe is when you are closer to stable ?


I'm a bit wary of reading too much into Bsod codes. On my system, when I'm closer to stability I just Bsod less, I never restart. Often times I just hear people Bsod less and less until they don't Bsod at all.

But what I'm doing is I'm advertising x20 x264 as stable. If you Bsod when you go around gaming or doing whatever you do, then there are issues I might need to deal with. If you're Bsoding on normal use, all I can see that is left is to proceed with a higher vcore/vrin combination (or lower multiplier by one).


----------



## fleetfeather

You guys were deffs right regarding strange activity above 4.5 giggles. Having a hell of a time getting 4.6 * 100.5 BCLK stable... Thought I was getting close by upping the VRIN as @Cyro999 suggested... then all of a sudden I'm getting BSOD 101's again


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> You guys were deffs right regarding strange activity above 4.5 giggles. Having a hell of a time getting 4.6 * 100.5 BCLK stable... Thought I was getting close by upping the VRIN as @Cyro999 suggested... then all of a sudden I'm getting BSOD 101's again


I"m still holding down 4.6 giggles without the fort knocking over, thankfully. No Bsods while gaming (and it's been a good 100+ hours already, i is nolifer). I actually Bsoded from my internet driver. MY INTERNET DRIVER!!! Dear god.

The stability of my 4.6 is remaining constant. I could get a Bsod after 3-5 nights of continuous chess though. But it's rare enough for me to not even bother to think about it. Probably will decrease if I change the Vrin but I don't feel compelled to.


----------



## NewTag

Hello,
I just can't get my 4670k over 4Ghz with 1.25v. I'm new to overclocking, so I guess I'm missing something (or was it just bad luck with the cpu?)
This is the mainboard I use: http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/mainboards/display/gigabyte-ga-z87x-d3h.html
You can see all the possible settings. When I start prime with 4,3 Ghz the whole computer freezes after 1 test, followed by a bsod after some time. Same with 4,2 and 4,1 (except it freezes later).
Can someone guide me through this? I'm not even sure if 4Ghz is stable, though it lasted 20 tests, and I don't want to waste time with it now if I'm doing something wrong.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I"m still holding down 4.6 giggles without the fort knocking over, thankfully. No Bsods while gaming (and it's been a good 100+ hours already, i is nolifer). I actually Bsoded from my internet driver. *MY INTERNET DRIVER!!!* Dear god.
> 
> The stability of my 4.6 is remaining constant. I could get a Bsod after 3-5 nights of continuous chess though. But it's rare enough for me to not even bother to think about it. Probably will decrease if I change the Vrin but I don't feel compelled to.




Yeah that's pretty interesting. I think if I personally start getting BSOD's at 4.6giggles I'll just drop back to 4.5 where temps are very, very cool. But damn BCLK is a really frustrating exercise, mostly because you're changing multiple variables at once.

I think there's something fishy about BSOD 101. I never got any 101 errors in all my time of testing 2 different chips, until I tried to mess with BCLK. Maybe it has something to do with my Uncore or Memory frequency...







More testing to do tonight!


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I'm a bit wary of reading too much into Bsod codes. On my system, when I'm closer to stability I just Bsod less, I never restart. Often times I just hear people Bsod less and less until they don't Bsod at all.
> 
> But what I'm doing is I'm advertising x20 x264 as stable. If you Bsod when you go around gaming or doing whatever you do, then there are issues I might need to deal with. If you're Bsoding on normal use, all I can see that is left is to proceed with a higher vcore/vrin combination (or lower multiplier by one).


My system restarts sometimes when it's close on vcore, and bsod viewer reads as 124, but there is no BSOD. I didn't see it do it for anything but 124 and vcore though

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NewTag*
> 
> Hello,
> I just can't get my 4670k over 4Ghz with 1.25v. I'm new to overclocking, so I guess I'm missing something (or was it just bad luck with the cpu?)
> This is the mainboard I use: http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/mainboards/display/gigabyte-ga-z87x-d3h.html
> You can see all the possible settings. When I start prime with 4,3 Ghz the whole computer freezes after 1 test, followed by a bsod after some time. Same with 4,2 and 4,1 (except it freezes later).
> Can someone guide me through this? I'm not even sure if 4Ghz is stable, though it lasted 20 tests, and I don't want to waste time with it now if I'm doing something wrong.


Set 1.85 VRIN, 1.25vcore, 1.15 ring and then in power options or whatever it is called, set VRIN LLC to extreme, and then you can set core multiplier to etc 42x and manually put the uncore frequency under advanced frequency options to 33x multi. You can test from there, but don't use prime. Also, ALWAYS state which BSOD it is - "The tires fell off my car" is far more helpful than "my car is broken"


----------



## Alxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rob78*
> 
> Well it shows BSOD 124 with the bluescreen viewer but normally i never see BSOD on this system ,, only when im totally unstable like having the same vcore when i barely can log into windows. I get instant reboots instead which i believe is when you are closer to stable ?


If you get Instant reboot without blue 124 I would try raising Vrin/Input +0.01-0.03 and see what it does. This did for me sometimes. Then Input voltage is not set at right frequency yet. You did x264/Aida 2.5 hours so you are very close to good stability.







Just had this with I7 4770K in Prime 27.9. The right settings are super important with Haswell.

With my I5 when trying to get 4.6 stable, system would always give out 101 errors or 9c. In the end I had to raise Vcore mostly then Vrin to 1.93 with no LLC on. Now 4.6 complete stable. Did some Prime 27.9 1344k, x264 and can play Battlefield 3 for weeks without bsod's.


----------



## Cyro999

I think is just vcore, considering it only happens when bsodviewer says 124 and i've also only seen confirmed 101 for too low vrin


----------



## Rob78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alxx*
> 
> If you get Instant reboot without blue 124 I would try raising Vrin/Input +0.01+0.02 and see what it does. This did for me sometimes. Then Input voltage is not set at right frequency yet. You did x264/Aida 2.5 hours so you are probaly close to good stability.


Yeah it think its the input voltage that needs some small changes "hopefully"


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NewTag*
> 
> Hello,
> I just can't get my 4670k over 4Ghz with 1.25v. I'm new to overclocking, so I guess I'm missing something (or was it just bad luck with the cpu?)
> This is the mainboard I use: http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/mainboards/display/gigabyte-ga-z87x-d3h.html
> You can see all the possible settings. When I start prime with 4,3 Ghz the whole computer freezes after 1 test, followed by a bsod after some time. Same with 4,2 and 4,1 (except it freezes later).
> Can someone guide me through this? I'm not even sure if 4Ghz is stable, though it lasted 20 tests, and I don't want to waste time with it now if I'm doing something wrong.


In addition to what is said, if you're having issues already, go slowly. If 4.1ghz stability is shoddy, don't go onto 4.2ghz. Otherwise you'll end up testing all sorts of frequencies and guessing completely at random and crashing and having all sorts of nastiness.









Or you can just do overnight x264. Really, if you crash on normal usage after passing x264, I will have to scratch my head really hard. Also, which prime version are we looking at?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> My system restarts sometimes when it's close on vcore, and bsod viewer reads as 124, but there is no BSOD. I didn't see it do it for anything but 124 and vcore though
> Set 1.85 VRIN, 1.25vcore, 1.15 ring and then in power options or whatever it is called, set VRIN LLC to extreme, and then you can set core multiplier to etc 42x and manually put the uncore frequency under advanced frequency options to 33x multi. You can test from there, but don't use prime. Also, ALWAYS state which BSOD it is - "The tires fell off my car" is far more helpful than "my car is broken"


My car is broken.


----------



## NewTag

Tried 4,3 Ghz and got bluescreen 124 after 6 tests. Or more like, it froze again and didn't show a bluescreen for 10 minutes, then I restarted. Now running 4,2 using Prime 27.9
How high can I go with my vcore btw? I'm at max 80°C with prime at 1,25v
edit: nvm, prime went to 92°C after 30 tests, guess I'll download that x264 thing


----------



## Rob78

Prime95 27.9 - 28.1 usually gets alot warmer than x264 so its can be better to stress with x264 and you can raise the vcore more.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NewTag*
> 
> Tried 4,3 Ghz and got bluescreen 124 after 6 tests. Or more like, it froze again and didn't show a bluescreen for 10 minutes, then I restarted. Now running 4,2 using Prime 27.9
> How high can I go with my vcore btw? I'm at max 80°C with prime at 1,25v
> edit: nvm, prime went to 92°C after 30 tests, guess I'll download that x264 thing


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Set 1.85 VRIN, 1.25vcore, 1.15 ring and then in power options or whatever it is called, set VRIN LLC to extreme, and then you can set core multiplier to etc 42x and manually put the uncore frequency under advanced frequency options to 33x multi. You can test from there, but don't use prime. Also, ALWAYS state which BSOD it is - "The tires fell off my car" is far more helpful than "my car is broken"


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*


Cyro my car broke. fix it.


----------



## NewTag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Cyro my car broke. fix it.


Something wrong? I said it was bluescreen 124


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Cyro my car broke. fix it.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NewTag*
> 
> Something wrong? I said it was bluescreen 124


Have you read that guide at all?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NewTag*
> 
> Something wrong? I said it was bluescreen 124


I just meant; i quoted you some basic settings etc to start from and said not to use prime, and you were doing something else


----------



## NewTag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> I just meant; i quoted you some basic settings etc to start from and said not to use prime, and you were doing something else


Kept using prime because it gets used a lot and even the guide says it is fine, except it gets hotter. And I started with 4,3 because I knew that it usually crashes there right away, so I could see if it improved.


----------



## Cyro999

Prime is used sometimes, but if you can't get CPU stable then it's not much use to you. Always work up from stable point in steps instead of going to an unstable point and throwing stuff at the wall to see if it sticks, too


----------



## NewTag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Prime is used sometimes, but if you can't get CPU stable then it's not much use to you. Always work up from stable point in steps instead of going to an unstable point and throwing stuff at the wall to see if it sticks, too


Okay. So far 4.2 Ghz seems stable. Survived 30 Prime tests and is it at Loop 7 right now with x264


----------



## Alxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rob78*
> 
> Yeah it think its the input voltage that needs some small changes "hopefully"


Let us know what it was (Vcore,Vrin), when you solved the problem.


----------



## Gunderman456

I'm having to attempt several boots before I can get into Windows at 4.6GHz. One boot is all it takes at 4.5GHz.

4.6GHz is stable, doing stress testing, gaming and overall use of the computer.

For a fine tuned 4.5GHz Stable this is ultimately where I ended up (if not listed then it's on Auto);

01. Ai Overclock Tuner => XMP
02. CPU Core Ratio => choose Sync All Cores and input 45
03. Min. CPU Cache Ratio => 35
04. Max. CPU Cache Ratio => 35
05. DRAM Frequency => 2400MHz
06. DRAM Frequency => Auto
07. CPU Core Voltage => Manual Mode
08. CPU Core Voltage Override => 1.29v
09. CPU Analog I/O Voltage Offset Mode Sign => +
10. CPU Analog I/O Voltage Offset => Auto
11. Eventual CPU Input Voltage => 1.8v

For a fine tuned 4.6GHz Stable this is ultimately where I ended up;

01. Ai Overclock Tuner => XMP Profile
02. Asus Multicore Enhancement => Disable
03. CPU Core Ratio => 46
04. Min. CPU Cache Ratio => 35
05. Max. CPU Cache Ratio => 35
06. DRAM Frequency => 2400MHz
07. CPU Current Capacity (in DIGI+ Power Control) => 130%
08. CPU Core Voltage => Manual Mode
09. CPU Core Voltage Override => 1.34v
10. CPU Cache Voltage => 1.25v
11. CPU System Agent Offset => 0.25v
12. CPU Analog I/O Voltage Offset => 0.25v
13. CPU Digital I/O Voltage Offset => 0.25v
14. Eventual CPU Input Voltage => 1.9v
15. CPU Spread Spectrum => Disable

I hope someone can figure out what the cold boot is all about.


----------



## fleetfeather

Someone please double check me here, but I believe Cold Bug occurs when not enough Initial CPU Input Voltage is supplied. To rectify, manually set Initial CPU Input Voltage to 1.9v - 1.95v


----------



## Gunderman456

I tried 1.9, but will try 1.95. Will come back.


----------



## Cyro999

Turn your RAM down to ~1333mhz if you're having issues. Don't just randomly add +0.25 to digital/analog IO for +100mhz on the CPU, that's a really massive offset for them. IF you need them (big if) then it's in smaller values, you don't suddenly need to go from 1v to 1.25v. You should be able to tune cache volts down by like 0.1 or more too - 1.15 should be a safe value for 35x.

Since you're using such high vcore, set 2.0 vrin (eventual input voltage) and start from there


----------



## Gunderman456

Thanks fleetfeather, but that did not work same issue.

Cyro999, I will try your recommendations. I have Christmas guests coming, so not sure if I will be interrupted.


----------



## Barefooter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunderman456*
> 
> I tried 1.9, but will try 1.95. Will come back.


I need 1.96 for stability. You can go ahead and try 1.98 is still pretty safe, even 2.00. If it boots you can work back down to find the minimum voltage required.


----------



## Rolley

Hey guys I just wanted to check if my voltage is fairly safe for my OC

I'm running at 4.5Ghz
126 x 36
1.28V

38-42 degrees C Idle/browsing


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rolley*
> 
> Hey guys I just wanted to check if my voltage is fairly safe for my OC
> 
> I'm running at 4.5Ghz
> 126 x 36
> 1.28V
> 
> 38-42 degrees C


Read the OP.


----------



## Scotty Mac

Hey all! I've been really busy the last few weeks and the time I did have off I wanted to just do some gaming. But with the combo of trying to OC this chip and the constant BSODs I was getting made that difficult.
Anyhow, just wanted to update something, I believe I found out why I was getting all those different BSODs. I got so tired of it all, I reinstalled windows. And when I finished, I left out 1 software package. THE SOFTWARE FOR MY LOGITECH KEYBOARD. That's right folks.. That software was causing my BSODs. Not including the actual voltage BSODs. I stumbled upon this on the Logitech forums while I was looking for some mods. The Logitech keyboards and mice can cause such BSODs as 1E, D3, 50, and a couple of others. Even the ones that were believed to be RAM related. I've ran numerous tests on the RAM, SSD, and all came back error free. It was BSODing my older computer too. So far my system is 100% stable at stock, but once I get my SLI and some other upgrades soon, I'll continue my quest for a 4.5ghz OC. Just thought y'all might like to know that little tidbit of info


----------



## Antares88

Username:Antares88
CPU Model: 4670K
Core Multiplier: x46
CPU VID: 1.250v
Vcore: 1.260v
Input Voltage: 2.030v
Uncore Multiplier: x46
Uncore Voltage: 1.280v
Cooling Solution: Noctua NH-U14S - 80C
Stability Test: RealBench - 2 Hours
Batch Number: L311B661
Ram Speed: 1866 9.10.9.27


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Antares88*
> 
> Username:Antares88
> CPU Model: 4670K
> Core Multiplier: x46
> CPU VID: 1.250v
> Vcore: 1.260v
> Input Voltage: 2.030v
> Uncore Multiplier: x46
> Uncore Voltage: 1.280v
> Cooling Solution: Noctua NH-U14S - 80C
> Stability Test: RealBench - 2 Hours
> Batch Number: L311B661
> Ram Speed: 1866 9.10.9.27


Pic verifications and you do not need to run a 1:1 cache ratio. Please refer to the guide.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rolley*
> 
> Hey guys I just wanted to check if my voltage is fairly safe for my OC
> 
> I'm running at 4.5Ghz
> 126 x 36
> 1.28V
> 
> 38-42 degrees C Idle/browsing


ya. iz save

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Antares88*
> 
> Username:Antares88
> CPU Model: 4670K
> Core Multiplier: x46
> CPU VID: 1.250v
> Vcore: 1.260v
> Input Voltage: 2.030v
> Uncore Multiplier: x46
> Uncore Voltage: 1.280v
> Cooling Solution: Noctua NH-U14S - 80C
> Stability Test: RealBench - 2 Hours
> Batch Number: L311B661
> Ram Speed: 1866 9.10.9.27


You will be charted. I recommend doing a bit longer stressing before calling it stable though.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Read the OP.


no u



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty Mac*
> 
> Hey all! I've been really busy the last few weeks and the time I did have off I wanted to just do some gaming. But with the combo of trying to OC this chip and the constant BSODs I was getting made that difficult.
> Anyhow, just wanted to update something, I believe I found out why I was getting all those different BSODs. I got so tired of it all, I reinstalled windows. And when I finished, I left out 1 software package. THE SOFTWARE FOR MY LOGITECH KEYBOARD. That's right folks.. That software was causing my BSODs. Not including the actual voltage BSODs. I stumbled upon this on the Logitech forums while I was looking for some mods. The Logitech keyboards and mice can cause such BSODs as 1E, D3, 50, and a couple of others. Even the ones that were believed to be RAM related. I've ran numerous tests on the RAM, SSD, and all came back error free. It was BSODing my older computer too. So far my system is 100% stable at stock, but once I get my SLI and some other upgrades soon, I'll continue my quest for a 4.5ghz OC. Just thought y'all might like to know that little tidbit of info


That's pretty fail software bro. We've all heard of nonfunction sound card drivers, for example, but software that cause Bsods, bravo. Like my internet driver, lol. It causes a random bsod with a crazy code, but it doesn't act up too often and when it does typically the internet cuts off and I have to restart, no Bsod.


----------



## Antares88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Pic verifications and you do not need to run a 1:1 cache ratio. Please refer to the guide.


I've read it. I need 1.30v to get to 4.7Ghz with Uncore x34 where my cooler is overloaded. So, I either run 4.6Ghz with Uncore x34 or up to x46.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Antares88*
> 
> I've read it. I need 1.30v to get to 4.7Ghz with Uncore x34 where my cooler is overloaded. So, I either run 4.6Ghz with Uncore x34 or up to x46.


That's too bad, I was running just fine with Prime @ 1.35v with Noctua D14.


----------



## Scotty Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> ya. iz save
> 
> You will be charted. I recommend doing a bit longer stressing before calling it stable though.
> 
> no u
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's pretty fail software bro. We've all heard of nonfunction sound card drivers, for example, but software that cause Bsods, bravo. Like my internet driver, lol. It causes a random bsod with a crazy code, but it doesn't act up too often and when it does typically the internet cuts off and I have to restart, no Bsod.


Yeah, not sure what the deal is with their line of G products. But it's more than just my G510. I never used the disc so idk if that will work either. So until I find suitable software for my keyboard, I'm basically stuck with a standard keyboard with a bunch of extra keys and permanently looking at the same LCD screen and colors. For a while I thought the SSD was at fault too, kept getting BSOD saying not enough storage. It wasn't even 1/2 full. But I haven't seen that since a fresh install. Also.. The killer network manager plays a factor in the BSOD trend. Had to disable that too.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty Mac*
> 
> Yeah, not sure what the deal is with their line of G products. But it's more than just my G510. I never used the disc so idk if that will work either. So until I find suitable software for my keyboard, I'm basically stuck with a standard keyboard with a bunch of extra keys and permanently looking at the same LCD screen and colors. For a while I thought the SSD was at fault too, kept getting BSOD saying not enough storage. It wasn't even 1/2 full. But I haven't seen that since a fresh install. Also.. The killer network manager plays a factor in the BSOD trend. Had to disable that too.


How did you disable yours? I did lots of things to it, trying to fix the issue. I think I just kindda gave up.


----------



## Scotty Mac

I
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> How did you disable yours? I did lots of things to it, trying to fix the issue. I think I just kindda gave up.


I had to go into ms services and do it from there. Pretty sure it's in task manager too.


----------



## Antares88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> That's too bad, I was running just fine with Prime @ 1.35v with Noctua D14.


Yeah, my ambient temperature is 30C right now. I'll run it through a longer stress test, if it remains stable I might delid it.


----------



## Alxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Antares88*
> 
> I've read it. I need 1.30v to get to 4.7Ghz with Uncore x34 where my cooler is overloaded. So, I either run 4.6Ghz with Uncore x34 or up to x46.


You could always delid. Then you are not Temp limited anymore plus it is better for the CPU in the long term.
In your case I would definetly do that. [email protected] is pretty healthy. Then you might try 4.8









Whats your Vcore for 4.5 ?


----------



## BoredErica

Or, you can invest in air conditioning. To cool you and the computer down.


----------



## Scotty Mac

Tell me what you guys think of this.

http://youtu.be/9iEwHxcOvss

It's a bit over 20 minutes.


----------



## Antares88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alxx*
> 
> You could always delid. Then you are not Temp limited anymore plus it is better for the CPU in the long term.
> In your case I would definetly do that. [email protected] is pretty healthy. Then you might try 4.8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whats your Vcore for 4.5 ?


1.200v


----------



## Alxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty Mac*
> 
> Tell me what you guys think of this.
> 
> http://youtu.be/9iEwHxcOvss
> 
> It's a bit over 20 minutes.


No good for beginners. He doesn't explain what the different voltages are for. This is essential for Haswell overlocking.
Also uncore 41 is unneccesary variable in getting the cores stable.
Different core speeds might worth trying to get the most out of it.

Edit: Is he sitting in a suit in front of his PC ??


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty Mac*
> 
> Tell me what you guys think of this.
> 
> http://youtu.be/9iEwHxcOvss
> 
> It's a bit over 20 minutes.


I referenced his original OC video made months earlier when I was writing this guide. I'm too lazy to sit through 20 minutes of a video without being able to skip to parts.


----------



## JackNaylorPE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rolley*
> 
> Hey guys I just wanted to check if my voltage is fairly safe for my OC
> 
> I'm running at 4.5Ghz
> 126 x 36
> 1.28V
> 
> 38-42 degrees C Idle/browsing


On what ? Air ..CLC ... Loop ? And after asking I realized I had no idea where I ran at idle









Just looked over at desktop....25C at 45 CPU / 45 cache @ 1.31v on idle .... but I'll get close to 70 under RoG bench .... was at 74C at 46 Ghz (1.38v) with old BIOS .... jumped to 81C on 1st test with new BIOS at 46/39 .... yet 2nd test at 46/Auto was at 74 again....which has me puzzled.....been to bizee to do any more test









But it's where ya at under load that will ultimately determine what is safe or not.


----------



## Scotty Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alxx*
> 
> No good for beginners. He doesn't explain what the different voltages are for. This is essential for Haswell overlocking.
> Also uncore 41 is unneccesary variable in getting the cores stable.
> Different core speeds might worth trying to get the most out of it.
> 
> Edit: Is he sitting in a suit in front of his PC ??


Lol that he is in a suit. He states from the start that it's not for beginners. In his own words lol.


----------



## Scotty Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I referenced his original OC video made months earlier when I was writing this guide. I'm too lazy to sit through 20 minutes of a video without being able to skip to parts.


That's what I did.. But I tried his settings to see what would happen. Needless to say FAIL! I didn't finish watching it either.. But ya might wanna take a look at it in its entirety. But from what I've seen so far... I'll say.. I never seen anyone play with the uncore like that before.

I see that he's still using the 1.3 version of bios. At least it appeared that way.. Numbers a little fuzzy up there


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty Mac*
> 
> Tell me what you guys think of this.
> 
> http://youtu.be/9iEwHxcOvss
> 
> It's a bit over 20 minutes.


I couldn't watch it. I almost punched my phone seeing that many icons at the beginning of the video. Not acceptable


----------



## Scotty Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I couldn't watch it. I almost punched my phone seeing that many icons at the beginning of the video. Not acceptable


That bad huh? Lol


----------



## Rob78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alxx*
> 
> Let us know what it was (Vcore,Vrin), when you solved the problem.


Okey i changed the cpu input from 1.95v to 1.98v and AIDA64 ran 6h 35min this time. 4 hours longer with the same vcore 1.36v. So it seems it helped or if its not was some lucky run. So then maybe 1.99-2v could help even more but i will try back down to 1.95v and instead raise vcore a notch to see if i can achieve similiar result or not


----------



## JackNaylorPE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty Mac*
> 
> Lol that he is in a suit. He states from the start that it's not for beginners. In his own words lol.


Read the description....it links to his Beginners guide.
Quote:


> Welcome back to the finally long awaited intermediate / advanced overclocking tutorial for Haswell (basically the 4670k / 4770k only). (*Also sorry for the video quality this time, it is in BIOS so it I can't use conventional desktop recorders to record)*. Now things may work differently depending on your bios (Asus / gigabyte / asrock etc.) so keep that in mind and I also assume that you guys will have a reasonable understanding of overclocking before pursuing this video, if not I recommend checking out my beginners guide here:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7mLP3p...


----------



## blaze2210

So looks like I'll be the first one to be trekking into the 1.5v territory, since staying at 4.6ghz was getting a bit on the dull side....







So far, it's passed my little gauntlet of tests - including a couple hours of Assassin's Creed IV....


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> So looks like I'll be the first one to be trekking into the 1.5v territory, since staying at 4.6ghz was getting a bit on the dull side....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far, it's passed my little gauntlet of tests - including a couple hours of Assassin's Creed IV....


1.6v or no balls.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rob78*
> 
> Okey i changed the cpu input from 1.95v to 1.98v and AIDA64 ran 6h 35min this time. 4 hours longer with the same vcore 1.36v. So it seems it helped or if its not was some lucky run. So then maybe 1.99-2v could help even more but i will try back down to 1.95v and instead raise vcore a notch to see if i can achieve similiar result or not


That looks promising. That's a large jump for such a small Vrin change.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> 1.6v or no balls.


So are you going to be jumping to 1.6v also? If I get up to 1.6v, then I'd better hit at least 5.5ghz....
















It's just a shame that my RAM will only go up to 2400mhz no matter what I do....Might be time to upgrade these (again)....


----------



## Doug2507

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> So looks like I'll be the first one to be trekking into the 1.5v territory, since staying at 4.6ghz was getting a bit on the dull side....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far, it's passed my little gauntlet of tests - including a couple hours of Assassin's Creed IV....


Yikes! So what's the actual vcore on that? And more to the point, why are you gaming on 1.5vid????


----------



## BoredErica

I've actually went up to like.. 1.512v before I backed down. I ended up getting to the 90s during chess on D14. Meh. My bet is, if I ever try to get to 4.7, I need to raise input voltage to some crazy level on top of the Vcore.







And all that's left is a smoldering crater where my PC used to be.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty Mac*
> 
> Tell me what you guys think of this.
> 
> http://youtu.be/9iEwHxcOvss
> 
> It's a bit over 20 minutes.


He doesn't show the end result which is.. Windows is so optimised to use threads that you'll see your 4 core Multi 99.9% anyway. It doesn't matter that you put your Prime running on 1 thread, the background processes are on other threads which gives you your 4 core Multi.

Easy to prove wrong or right, try it.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug2507*
> 
> Yikes! So what's the actual vcore on that? And more to the point, why are you gaming on 1.5vid????


CPU-Z seems to be reading the actual vcore pretty accurately - I set it at 1.505v, and my board kicks it to 1.5072v....Why wouldn't I game on it? That's the major purpose for my PC....







Also, it's like stress testing, but quite a bit more entertaining....Tomorrow, I'll probably run some Far Cry 3, since it seems to be pretty good at finding instabilities in overclocks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I've actually went up to like.. 1.512v before I backed down. I ended up getting to the 90s during chess on D14. Meh. My bet is, if I ever try to get to 4.7, I need to raise input voltage to some crazy level on top of the Vcore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And all that's left is a smoldering crater where my PC used to be.


You seem to have a CPU that's pretty close to mine, and I didn't have to set my input voltage that high - you might even be able to use the settings that I did....Also, we have the same mobo and the same CPU....


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> 1.5v territory


----------



## Rob78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> 1.6v or no balls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That looks promising. That's a large jump for such a small Vrin change.


Yes it does , there was some hope for my under below average chip it seems. I guess its probably fairly stable at the moment when i have been passing x264 at 1.35v and ROGs all tests and soon AIDA64 aswell. Its the FPU that needs some more voltage ,, input or vcore and we saw it helped. So my goal for stabilizing 45x is soon there ,, i can probably forget 46x ,, or well it may take 1.42-44 i think. I have been able to boot into windows at 1.37v i think but haven't test anymore than that.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> CPU-Z seems to be reading the actual vcore pretty accurately - I set it at 1.505v, and my board kicks it to 1.5072v....Why wouldn't I game on it? That's the major purpose for my PC....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, it's like stress testing, but quite a bit more entertaining....Tomorrow, I'll probably run some Far Cry 3, since it seems to be pretty good at finding instabilities in overclocks.
> You seem to have a CPU that's pretty close to mine, and I didn't have to set my input voltage that high - you might even be able to use the settings that I did....


A 1.5v VID on my chart would mean you would have the highest VID setting out of everybody. I need that input voltage. I found my evidence that input voltage matters on higher Vcore by testing over and over again via x264. Average time in minutes until Bsod @ 1.85, 1.95, 2.05, 2.15v input voltage and I found conclusive evidence that my stability increased for each higher setting. That said, I didn't test a combination of input voltage and VID, that would take eons to have enough test runs for a meaningful analysis.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rob78*
> 
> Yes it does , there was some hope for my under below average chip it seems. I guess its probably fairly stable at the moment when i have been passing x264 at 1.35v and ROGs all tests and soon AIDA64 aswell. Its the FPU that needs some more voltage ,, input or vcore and we saw it helped. So my goal for stabilizing 45x is soon there ,, i can probably forget 46x ,, or well it may take 1.42-44 i think. I have been able to boot into windows at 1.37v i think but haven't test anymore than that.
> It seems obvious to me that you have a below average chip, and that is unfortunate. Sometimes less lucky people are scratching their heads and asking other people how they got x46, 47, 48 and they try to follow their settings and crash even worse. Because as you know, it's luck of the draw. The method in which we overclock has some degree of influence on the end result though.
> 
> Don't forget, Aida FPU only is OCCT/Prime level.


----------



## Doug2507

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> CPU-Z seems to be reading the actual vcore pretty accurately - I set it at 1.505v, and my board kicks it to 1.5072v....Why wouldn't I game on it? That's the major purpose for my PC....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, it's like stress testing, but quite a bit more entertaining....Tomorrow, I'll probably run some Far Cry 3, since it seems to be pretty good at finding instabilities in overclocks.


Check it with a DMM, you'll be nearer to 1.55v than 1.5v. Why wouldn't you game on it? Because going from 4.6ghz to 4.8ghz won't make much of a difference for gaming but running 1.5v+ 24/7 will kill the chip. I'm sure Klepp's already killed one running 1.5v+. On the flip side, if you've got the Intel warranty plan then no worries and you might even get a better chip in return! That H100i must be on steroids!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> A 1.5v VID on my chart would mean you would have the highest VID setting out of everybody. I need that input voltage. I found my evidence that input voltage matters on higher Vcore by testing over and over again via x264. Average time in minutes until Bsod @ 1.85, 1.95, 2.05, 2.15v input voltage and I found conclusive evidence that my stability increased for each higher setting. That said, I didn't test a combination of input voltage and VID, that would take eons to have enough test runs for a meaningful analysis.


I found this as well, x50 rock solid needed 2.15vrin. To get x51 stable for all benching needed 2.23vrin, x52+ i can only use on a small handful of benches as i refuse to set vrin higher or take vcore above 1.45v. 2.23vrin with 100% vdroop run's nearer 2.28vrin.


----------



## Rob78

Yes its a bad luck indeed and this is my second 4670k because i had some problem with my first z87 board so i had to return it along with that cpu which wasn't any great clocker aswell. But at 45x atleast i have the power for my 7950 ,, more than enough so it will do for this time. I usually have got decent chips over the years but with haswell you never know what you will end up with. Yeah FPU only seems to stress the most with AIDA , i have both CPU and FPU checked.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *Doug2507*
> 
> Check it with a DMM, you'll be nearer to 1.55v than 1.5v. Why wouldn't you game on it? Because going from 4.6ghz to 4.8ghz won't make much of a difference for gaming but running 1.5v+ 24/7 will kill the chip. I'm sure Klepp's already killed one running 1.5v+. On the flip side, if you've got the Intel warranty plan then no worries and you might even get a better chip in return! That H100i must be on steroids!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found this as well, x50 rock solid needed 2.15vrin. To get x51 stable for all benching needed 2.23vrin, x52+ i can only use on a small handful of benches as i refuse to set vrin higher or take vcore above 1.45v. 2.23vrin with 100% vdroop run's nearer 2.28vrin.


On the other hand, input voltage is a new voltage, is it not? It's hard to accurate state what amount is safe and what isn't. The MSI mobo thinks 2.2 and higher is unsafe. But then again, it thought 1.3v VID and Vring is unsafe. Not really that reliable. But it would be funny if 3 years from now, we realize 2.4v is when it starts becoming unsafe, wouldn't it? Not that I'd want to verify that hypothesis myself, LOL.


----------



## Doug2507

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> On the other hand, input voltage is a new voltage, is it not? It's hard to accurate state what amount is safe and what isn't. The MSI mobo thinks 2.2 and higher is unsafe. But then again, it thought 1.3v VID and Vring is unsafe. Not really that reliable. But it would be funny if 3 years from now, we realize 2.4v is when it starts becoming unsafe, wouldn't it? Not that I'd want to verify that hypothesis myself, LOL.


Well, to whoever decides to run 2.3vrin+ 24/7, give the rest of us a shout so we can go get the popcorn on&#8230;


----------



## bond32

When I run 2.1 vccin vs 2.3 vccin or 2.25, there is no change in temperatures provided the other voltages are constant. I don't think VCCIN has any effect. It's merely a gateway of what voltage is allowed if needed.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> When I run 2.1 vccin vs 2.3 vccin or 2.25, there is no change in temperatures provided the other voltages are constant. I don't think VCCIN has any effect. It's merely a gateway of what voltage is allowed if needed.


Then you can be our guinea pig. Run 2.3 all day err' day.


----------



## soulbytes

Hello Guys









This is my latest trial on 4770K

Batch L316B282 Malaysia

Mobo : Asrock extreme 4 Z87
CPU : i7 4770K @ 46/46 1.25v/1.30v
Memory : 2133 @ 2600 12-13-13-27-1 1.65v
Cooling : Custom single loop Xspc X20 750 Dualbayers with pump
420 radiator pushpull
WB ex supremacy Nickle
Prolimatech PK-3
PSU : ocz 700watt

HWmonitor has a different reading on my cache voltage i dont know why ... is supposed to be 1.3v in bios. Thanks


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> So looks like I'll be the first one to be trekking into the 1.5v territory, since staying at 4.6ghz was getting a bit on the dull side....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far, it's passed my little gauntlet of tests - including a couple hours of Assassin's Creed IV....


To the best of my knowledge (and i looked into it quite a bit) the IVR targets 20mv (0.02v) above what you set in bios for vcore (and maybe ring), confirmed on gigabyte at least with a dmm @>1.4v (for this post, and Doug etc)


----------



## Scotty Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackNaylorPE*
> 
> Read the description....it links to his Beginners guide.


The current video I was speaking of not bring for beginners. I have seen his other videos.


----------



## Alxx

@soulbytes
Same here, I set in Bios 1.18 and HWmonitor will show 1.208 for cache voltage.


----------



## Gunderman456

I'm following up on my trouble with cold boot (page 721).

Again I like to thank fleetfeather and Cyro999. They were quick to respond and offer help. Input Voltage up to 2.0 and changes in the I/Os up or down was not the answer though.

I decided to retrace my steps. I rolled back to the 4.5GHz settings and changed the first setting to 4.6GHz and rebooted.

It turned out the Ai Overclock Tuner set to XMP not only set the values for the Timings and Voltage, but there are a multitude of other things that were set to fixed settings.

The computer did not like that on boot-up. Setting the Ai Overclock Tuner to Auto or Manual eliminated the cold boot.

Finally, I chose to set the Ai Overclock Tuner to Manual and set the Timings and volt manually as well with the rest of the setting remaining on Auto.


----------



## Cyro999

Glad to see fix, i don't use xmp etc personally (just manually set and tweak)


----------



## fleetfeather

Nice one man, glad to hear you got it resolves and thanks for breaking down your steps to find the issue. I'll keep your response in mind for any future members who present with similar problems


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> When I run 2.1 vccin vs 2.3 vccin or 2.25, there is no change in temperatures provided the other voltages are constant. I don't think VCCIN has any effect. It's merely a gateway of what voltage is allowed if needed.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Then you can be our guinea pig. Run 2.3 all day err' day.


Ye.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulbytes*
> 
> Hello Guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my latest trial on 4770K
> 
> Batch L316B282 Malaysia
> 
> Mobo : Asrock extreme 4 Z87
> CPU : i7 4770K @ 46/46 1.25v/1.30v
> Memory : 2133 @ 2600 12-13-13-27-1 1.65v
> Cooling : Custom single loop Xspc X20 750 Dualbayers with pump
> 420 radiator pushpull
> WB ex supremacy Nickle
> Prolimatech PK-3
> PSU : ocz 700watt
> 
> HWmonitor has a different reading on my cache voltage i dont know why ... is supposed to be 1.3v in bios. Thanks


You will be charted.
I'm legally obligated to make sure you've tried for x47 and can't get it at stock uncore so you went to 46/46.

Please show input voltage.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunderman456*
> 
> I'm following up on my trouble with cold boot (page 721).
> 
> Again I like to thank fleetfeather and Cyro999. They were quick to respond and offer help. Input Voltage up to 2.0 and changes in the I/Os up or down was not the answer though.
> 
> I decided to retrace my steps. I rolled back to the 4.5GHz settings and changed the first setting to 4.6GHz and rebooted.
> 
> It turned out the Ai Overclock Tuner set to XMP not only set the values for the Timings and Voltage, but there are a multitude of other things that were set to fixed settings.
> 
> The computer did not like that on boot-up. Setting the Ai Overclock Tuner to Auto or Manual eliminated the cold boot.
> 
> Finally, I chose to set the Ai Overclock Tuner to Manual and set the Timings and volt manually as well with the rest of the setting remaining on Auto.


So AI OC Tuner was set from XMP to Manual?


----------



## JackNaylorPE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty Mac*
> 
> The current video I was speaking of not bring for beginners. I have seen his other videos.


Yes, the author you and I agree on that ....he says it right in the description of the video you ARE referring to that the subject video is for intermediate and advances users and he provides a link to the beginners video....


----------



## Scotty Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackNaylorPE*
> 
> Yes, the author you and I agree on that ....he says it right in the description of the video you ARE referring to that the subject video is for intermediate and advances users and he provides a link to the beginners video....


I understand that. but what are you getting at? LOL I was basically just agreeing with a comment that was said it was not good for beginners.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug2507*
> 
> Check it with a DMM, you'll be nearer to 1.55v than 1.5v. Why wouldn't you game on it? Because going from 4.6ghz to 4.8ghz won't make much of a difference for gaming but running 1.5v+ 24/7 will kill the chip. I'm sure Klepp's already killed one running 1.5v+. On the flip side, if you've got the Intel warranty plan then no worries and you might even get a better chip in return! That H100i must be on steroids!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found this as well, x50 rock solid needed 2.15vrin. To get x51 stable for all benching needed 2.23vrin, x52+ i can only use on a small handful of benches as i refuse to set vrin higher or take vcore above 1.45v. 2.23vrin with 100% vdroop run's nearer 2.28vrin.


Keep in mind, I'm also delidded, have good case airflow - my temps barely even touched 70*C while stressing....IIRC, the guy who killed his CPU was using 2.15v on input, and 1.5v+ for vcore - those 2 things combined can spell trouble, that doesn't mean that one or the other was what caused the damage....


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Keep in mind, I'm also delidded, have good case airflow - my temps barely even touched 70*C while stressing....IIRC, the guy who killed his CPU was using 2.15v on input, and 1.5v+ for vcore - those 2 things combined can spell trouble, that doesn't mean that one or the other was what caused the damage....


I thought he ran Prime on adaptive?


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I thought he ran Prime on adaptive?


That certainly could have contributed, but I think the voltages that were set were over 2.15v Input, and over 1.5v vcore....All of that, plus running Prime on Adaptive could have certainly killed the CPU - especially without adequate cooling....


----------



## JackNaylorPE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty Mac*
> 
> I understand that. but what are you getting at? LOL I was basically just agreeing with a comment that was said it was not good for beginners.


I was basically pointing out that if someone wanted a Beginner's Guide, since the link for one was not offered, you could go to that link and get the link t to the beginner's guide.


----------



## error-id10t

How was that link for "advanced" OCing? There was 1 thing he went through which was use "per core" instead of all cores method. I'm still waiting to hear from anyone if they can see their system running anything on 1 core to show this has an advantage.. I tried on my system, didn't see it but that's just me.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> How was that link for "advanced" OCing? There was 1 thing he went through which was use "per core" instead of all cores method. I'm still waiting to hear from anyone if they can see their system running anything on 1 core to show this has an advantage.. I tried on my system, didn't see it but that's just me.


Well, it's probable that a single core can be stronger than others and when you OC all cores at the same time. You are stuck with what the weakest core can achieve. Having a core or two at higher clock speeds allows you to benefit from higher speeds for applications that don't support all cores of the processor. For instance, I believe starcraft 2 can utilize 3 cores only, so having three cores set at higher clocks speeds could help with it.


----------



## error-id10t

Yeah, I understand what he was saying and the theory behind this.

But try it, most of us here would by now know what you can do with 4 cores. Change it so your 2 and 3 cores are 1 Multi higher and 1 core 2 Multi's higher. So let's say 47/46/46/45.

I haven't seen any difference, I cannot find a program/tasks that shows me that my CPU went >x45 Multi.. this is what I was asking.


----------



## Spraynwipe

New 4670k up and running on a MSI z87 mpower MAX board.

One of the latest batches, can't find it anywhere on the web. L319B933 malaysia

Seems very average overclocker, takes ~1.32v to hit 4.4ghz stable, but temps never go above 75c in prime95 (usually 65-70), air cooled.

Would like to hit 4.5ghz or more but I don't think it will be possible.


----------



## soulbytes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Ye.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You will be charted.
> 
> I'm legally obligated to make sure you've tried for x47 and can't get it at stock uncore so you went to 46/46.
> 
> Please show input voltage.
> 
> So AI OC Tuner was set from XMP to Manual?


Thanks Darkwizzie.. btw here is my 8 hours test and change down my cache volt to 1.27v in bios the input voltage is 1.94v.
Memory setting set to manual : 2133 11-11-11-30-1 to 2600 12-13-13-27-1 @1.65v

My 4.7ghz still cant reach 1:1 so i dont post it as stable result lol







i want it 1:1 cheers.. so i went down to this settings. Cheers



Cheers


----------



## Shanenanigans

I'm quite sure you can do 47x with 44x on uncore. Oh well.


----------



## Gunderman456

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Ye.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You will be charted.
> 
> I'm legally obligated to make sure you've tried for x47 and can't get it at stock uncore so you went to 46/46.
> 
> Please show input voltage.
> 
> So AI OC Tuner was set from XMP to Manual?


Yes.


----------



## soulbytes

@shanenanigans .. Yup i can manage to get 4,7/4,5 but always got different stability with the voltage.. Vid 1,31v but need to set down my cpu input voltage to 1.90v soo i still change my setup here and there to get this cpu stable for 8 hours stress Test.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> A 1.5v VID on my chart would mean you would have the highest VID setting out of everybody. I need that input voltage.


Just remembered about this post and looked in my BIOS....Sorry for the delay, my input voltage is set at 2.025v for the 4.8ghz OC, when I set 1.505v on the VID....


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulbytes*
> 
> Thanks Darkwizzie.. btw here is my 8 hours test and change down my cache volt to 1.27v in bios the input voltage is 1.94v.
> Memory setting set to manual : 2133 11-11-11-30-1 to 2600 12-13-13-27-1 @1.65v
> 
> My 4.7ghz still cant reach 1:1 so i dont post it as stable result lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i want it 1:1 cheers.. so i went down to this settings. Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers


It depends on your reasons for reaching 1:1 ratio. If you look at my data on the first page, it contradicts the 1:1 ratio idea, and this thread/guide is founded on the idea of the uncore not making a large difference.

In related news, you have been accepted for picture verification, IBT x10 normal, XTU 8hr. Thanks for that.

--

*Guys, I'm starting a new column for motherboards. (In the settings chart). *This column is not required to pass picture verification.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> It depends on your reasons for reaching 1:1 ratio. If you look at my data on the first page, it contradicts the 1:1 ratio idea, and this thread/guide is founded on the idea of the uncore not making a large difference.
> 
> In related news, you have been accepted for picture verification, IBT x10 normal, XTU 8hr. Thanks for that.
> 
> --
> *Guys, I'm starting a new column for motherboards. (In the settings chart)*


*MSI Z87-GD65 Gaming Edition* (UEFI Version 1.7) is what I'm using....


----------



## Shanenanigans

Using a *Gigabyte Z87-D3HP*. You'll find my entry in the charts in the 42x range. If you want, I can give you my current 45x settings, where I haven't had a BSOD at all since I switched to these, but it won't be picture verified. Well, mostly because I did a 5-pass x264 run successfully, but didn't bother taking a screenie, since I was quite sure it would BSOD.

Username: Shanenanigans
CPU Model: i5 4670K
Core Multiplier: 45x
CPU VID: 1.263v
Vcore: 1.272-1.284v
Uncore Multiplier:35x
Uncore Voltage: 1.18v
Cooling Solution: Hyper 212X
Stability Test: 5 pass x264, hundreds of hours of CSGO.
Batch Number: L314B297
Ram Speed: DDR3 1600 @ 9-9-9-27-1T @ 1.656v XMP
Input Voltage: 1.86v
Motherboard: Gigabyte Z87-D3HP


----------



## Spraynwipe

4670k @ 4.5ghz with 1.375v. Yep, super crappy chip.



Stable so far, won't be playing with this much more as I don't like putting over 1.3v for too long. Likely going to drop to 4.2 on a reg basis for gaming.









EDIT: just crashed, going to need like 1.39-1.4v.


----------



## ogblaz

I have 4.6 1.390v , the temps are ok I have this OC for a month.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> *MSI Z87-GD65 Gaming Edition* (UEFI Version 1.7) is what I'm using....


Got me to check my BIOS and it got updated Dec 09. If you have *MSI z87 G45 Gaming motherboard*, there is a new version out now. v1.6.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> Using a *Gigabyte Z87-D3HP*. You'll find my entry in the charts in the 42x range. If you want, I can give you my current 45x settings, where I haven't had a BSOD at all since I switched to these, but it won't be picture verified. Well, mostly because I did a 5-pass x264 run successfully, but didn't bother taking a screenie, since I was quite sure it would BSOD.
> 
> Username: Shanenanigans
> CPU Model: i5 4670K
> Core Multiplier: 45x
> CPU VID: 1.263v
> Vcore: 1.272-1.284v
> Uncore Multiplier:35x
> Uncore Voltage: 1.18v
> Cooling Solution: Hyper 212X
> Stability Test: 5 pass x264, hundreds of hours of CSGO.
> Batch Number: L314B297
> Ram Speed: DDR3 1600 @ 9-9-9-27-1T @ 1.656v XMP
> Input Voltage: 1.86v
> Motherboard: Gigabyte Z87-D3HP


You will be updated.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spraynwipe*
> 
> 4670k @ 4.5ghz with 1.375v. Yep, super crappy chip.
> 
> 
> 
> Stable so far, won't be playing with this much more as I don't like putting over 1.3v for too long. Likely going to drop to 4.2 on a reg basis for gaming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: just crashed, going to need like 1.39-1.4v.


Alright, come back with the data when you've got your working OC.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ogblaz*
> 
> I have 4.6 1.390v , the temps are ok I have this OC for a month.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


Alright, please post settings if your OC is done.


----------



## Kenetic

New haswell owner here.

I have a 4770k on a asus maximus gene vi board with 8gb of corsair dominator plat 2133 ram.

Ive had some major problems trying to o/c this cpu and am starting to wonder if I actually have a issue with the cpu or maybe the ram.

Basically following the guide here, and other haswell overclocking threads about I have set a base line of...

ram set at default 1333mhz,
cache clock at 33x
LLC level set to level 6
cache voltage to 1.15
VCCIN set at 1.85
and then vcore at 1.23,

So with these settings I can boot into windows with a 42x core multiplier and it is stable and runs good. If I then up the core to 43x I cannot boot into windows I get a 124 bsod on windows logo.

So I try and up vcore to 1.25, then 1.27 but still cannot boot into windows. I upped VCCIN to 1.90 but no effect. So I go higher on vcore and even at 1.32 I bsod however I noticed I was now getting a f4 bsod which I believe is memory? so I set my ram profile to the xmp (2133mhz) and now I can boot into windows and do basic stuff, but if I stress test with prime or burn it bsod's after about 30 seconds.

Trying at a 44x core I cannot boot into windows no matter what. Ive read countless threads and it seems with a lower cache speed (33-35x) and a higher vccin people seem to be able to hit 44-46x core with less than 1.3v so I just cant work out why I cannot do this.

I have tried various other settings like high and lower LLC level, 130% cpu power capacity, setting cpu vrm to optimised, vr fault management disabled, cpu spread spectrum disabled, upping cpu system agent 0.010v.

Everything I read about people struggling with overclock's is that they cannot get stable while stress testing. I however cannot even boot into windows at anything more than 43x.

Im hoping theres something im missing, otherwise I fear I may have a hardware issue.

Thanks,


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kenetic*
> 
> So with these settings I can boot into windows with a 42x core multiplier and it is stable and runs good. If I then up the core to 43x I cannot boot into windows I get a 124 bsod on windows logo.
> 
> So I try and up vcore to 1.25, then 1.27 but still cannot boot into windows. I upped VCCIN to 1.90 but no effect. So I go higher on vcore and even at 1.32 I bsod however I noticed I was now getting a f4 bsod which I believe is memory? so I set my ram profile to the xmp (2133mhz) and now I can boot into windows and do basic stuff, but if I stress test with prime or burn it bsod's after about 30 seconds.
> 
> Trying at a 44x core I cannot boot into windows no matter what. Ive read countless threads and it seems with a lower cache speed (33-35x) and a higher vccin people seem to be able to hit 44-46x core with less than 1.3v so I just cant work out why I cannot do this.
> 
> I have tried various other settings like high and lower LLC level, 130% cpu power capacity, setting cpu vrm to optimised, vr fault management disabled, cpu spread spectrum disabled, upping cpu system agent 0.010v.
> 
> Everything I read about people struggling with overclock's is that they cannot get stable while stress testing. I however cannot even boot into windows at anything more than 43x.
> 
> Im hoping theres something im missing, otherwise I fear I may have a hardware issue.
> 
> Thanks,


When you said x42 runs fine, do you mean you used it for an hour or two and it seemed fine, or it's certified stable?
It's odd to have a setting go from very stable to not-bootable in the next multiplier. Higher vccin tends to matter when your VID goes up. Say, 1.35v VID, 1.9v VCCIN.

If you ever find the missing link, I'm interested in finding out what it was.


----------



## Kenetic

Well at 42x I ran prime for over 2 hours stable. I've also gamed, ran countless benchmarks while overclocking gpu's etc and it has not crashed once so to me it's stable for everything I do.

It is indeed strange to go from 42x stable with a good voltage to not even being able to boot into windows at 43x even with more voltage it's really frustrating me.

Cheers,


----------



## fleetfeather

I'm using a Asus z87 Gryphon for both of my chips

edit: BIOS Revision = 1504


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Got me to check my BIOS and it got updated Dec 09. If you have *MSI z87 G45 Gaming motherboard*, there is a new version out now. v1.6.


There's also a new BIOS for the board I'm using - 1.8, which I actually just finished flashing to....


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kenetic*
> 
> Well at 42x I ran prime for over 2 hours stable. I've also gamed, ran countless benchmarks while overclocking gpu's etc and it has not crashed once so to me it's stable for everything I do.
> 
> It is indeed strange to go from 42x stable with a good voltage to not even being able to boot into windows at 43x even with more voltage it's really frustrating me.
> 
> Cheers,


I don't think Prime 2 hrs is a positive 100% stable, but on the other hand, it's still strange to see a setting pass 2 hr Prime and then outright Bsod on startup next multiplier... Hmm.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> There's also a new BIOS for the board I'm using - 1.8, which I actually just finished flashing to....


Too lazy to update. Don't see anything too important in there. Maybe when I don't feel lazy, lol. I'd have to redo my OC settings again.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Too lazy to update. Don't see anything too important in there. Maybe when I don't feel lazy, lol. I'd have to redo my OC settings again.


Yeah, I'm with you on that one, it sucks that the OC Profiles don't carry over after an update. Luckily I've spent so much time in the UEFI, that I know all of the settings for my 4.6ghz profile and can get this one back online quickly. Unfortunately, I lose the progress that I made with my 4.8 profile...


----------



## error-id10t

So just little more on that video, also tried the other setting where he had it on SB, I'd been using LC. Since changing this to SB I haven't been able to play 1 BF4 game, all BSOD 124.


----------



## Spraynwipe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> So just little more on that video, also tried the other setting where he had it on SB, I'd been using LC. Since changing this to SB I haven't been able to play 1 BF4 game, all BSOD 124.


SB is for >100 bclk, LC is for low BCLK (stock = 100) as far as I have gathered.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Well, it's probable that a single core can be stronger than others and when you OC all cores at the same time. You are stuck with what the weakest core can achieve. Having a core or two at higher clock speeds allows you to benefit from higher speeds for applications that don't support all cores of the processor. For instance, I believe starcraft 2 can utilize 3 cores only, so having three cores set at higher clocks speeds could help with it.


Sc2 has a big thread that maxes one core, then all of the other game engine stuff puts like 30-40% load on a second core. There's no performance difference between 2c/2t and 4c/8t


















 (note GPU frequency very low, so gpu load % is inaccurate)


----------



## Clexzor

You guys master these chips yet threads been going hard since day 1 lol..


----------



## Alxx

Mobo column I think is good idea.









Gigabyte Z87X UD4H


----------



## Hhead

when running x264 why is only FPU stress test harder than all at the same time??


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alxx*
> 
> Mobo column I think is good idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gigabyte Z87X UD4H


Mobo has very little role in CPU OC though (mostly specifics like how they handle manual voltage or turbo's) and a baseline like the z87x-d3h has really nice VRM setup and can push as many volts as you want on air/water safe and cool, aside from that, can't really go back and ask 100 people which mobo they used


----------



## OutlawII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Mobo has very little role in CPU OC though (mostly specifics like how they handle manual voltage or turbo's) and a baseline like the z87x-d3h has really nice VRM setup and can push as many volts as you want on air/water safe and cool, aside from that, can't really go back and ask 100 people which mobo they used


Mobo list would be nice as far as different terminology,other than that i agree no real need


----------



## Alxx

I just thought it is nice too see what Motherboard someone uses. Since this column is already added. No one has to answer this.
This could be of help for someone who wants to build up a Haswell System. I agree the choice of the motherboard is less important because the CPU capability will mostly limit your overclock. But I also think that some Motherboards are better suited for Haswell OC than others, because of the way they are built (vrm's) and Bios implementation. Forgive any mistakes english is not my native language.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alxx*
> 
> I just thought it is nice too see what Motherboard someone uses. Since this column is already added. No one has to answer this.
> This could be of help for someone who wants to build up a Haswell System. I agree the choice of the motherboard is less important because the CPU capability will mostly limit your overclock. But I also think that some Motherboards are better suited for Haswell OC than others, because of the way they are built (vrm's) and Bios implementation. Forgive any mistakes english is not my native language.


z87x-d3h and ud3h, ud4h etc have basically the same vrm setup and bios, as well as behaviors like manual voltage dropping @ idle, 35x uncore being 8x idle 40x load, etc; for actual CPU OC, you probably can't tell them apart; i don't think you can really do better than the d3h unless you want to spend money on other features, for cpu core/uncore oc alone it'll push you to 1.4v+ np and is just super solid atx board


----------



## Alxx

Gigabyte Z87 D3H is solid but there are some more good Z87 boards out there. The Asrock Extreme 6 and OC/M Formula and MSI GD65 Gaming, MSI MPower for instance. These are also good Boards. There are a lot of positive reports for these boards too. I did not mean just Gigabyte Boards.


----------



## Kenetic

Further to my previous post. My 4.2ghz "stable" clock is no longer stable. Using pc this evening ive had a few BSOD's and crash's.

So basically i cannot over clock my cpu. Not sure weather to try and return it for another one (only had it 1 week) or to ditch haswell and go back to my sb-e and just stick it in a matx board for my new build.

Also il add i tried some 1600mhz corsair vengance ram today and that made no difference so im pretty sure its not a ram issue.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kenetic*
> 
> Further to my previous post. My 4.2ghz "stable" clock is no longer stable. Using pc this evening ive had a few BSOD's and crash's.
> 
> So basically i cannot over clock my cpu. Not sure weather to try and return it for another one (only had it 1 week) or to ditch haswell and go back to my sb-e and just stick it in a matx board for my new build.
> 
> Also il add i tried some 1600mhz corsair vengance ram today and that made no difference so im pretty sure its not a ram issue.


Which BSOD's and crashes? Did you do what i said in other post?


----------



## OutlawII

Just installed 1102 bios in my Hero all is well,also did more testing 4.5 @1.36 stable so far might try lower vcore.I think the eventual voltage is a game changer on some of these chips! Had mine set at 1.85 to begin with was not stable until i had vcore at 1.37 now i have it at 1.95 and im rockin 1.36 at 4.5 for3 hours of x-264 before it would Bsod at 2 passes


----------



## Cyro999

take note of bsod code especially if you are at 1.36 vcore set, usually at this point 124 = vcore, 101 = vrin. That is, if you don't have RAM/uncore clocked up and don't have to worry about them, though they're often fine


----------



## Kenetic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> take note of bsod code especially if you are at 1.36 vcore set, usually at this point 124 = vcore, 101 = vrin. That is, if you don't have RAM/uncore clocked up and don't have to worry about them, though they're often fine


Cyro i tried everything you said but still no effect. A few pages back you see my post with everything i have tried.

Most of my BSOD's are F4 codes. I rarley have had a 124 bsod.

Often when failing to boot, i dont even get a bsod, it just hangs, or black screen crash's, or auto-reboots.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kenetic*
> 
> New haswell owner here.
> 
> I have a 4770k on a asus maximus gene vi board with 8gb of corsair dominator plat 2133 ram.
> 
> Ive had some major problems trying to o/c this cpu and am starting to wonder if I actually have a issue with the cpu or maybe the ram.
> 
> Basically following the guide here, and other haswell overclocking threads about I have set a base line of...
> 
> ram set at default 1333mhz,
> cache clock at 33x
> LLC level set to level 6
> cache voltage to 1.15
> VCCIN set at 1.85
> and then vcore at 1.23,
> 
> So with these settings I can boot into windows with a 42x core multiplier and it is stable and runs good. If I then up the core to 43x I cannot boot into windows I get a 124 bsod on windows logo.
> 
> So I try and up vcore to 1.25, then 1.27 but still cannot boot into windows. I upped VCCIN to 1.90 but no effect. So I go higher on vcore and even at 1.32 I bsod however I noticed I was now getting a f4 bsod which I believe is memory? so I set my ram profile to the xmp (2133mhz) and now I can boot into windows and do basic stuff, but if I stress test with prime or burn it bsod's after about 30 seconds.
> 
> Trying at a 44x core I cannot boot into windows no matter what. Ive read countless threads and it seems with a lower cache speed (33-35x) and a higher vccin people seem to be able to hit 44-46x core with less than 1.3v so I just cant work out why I cannot do this.
> 
> I have tried various other settings like high and lower LLC level, 130% cpu power capacity, setting cpu vrm to optimised, vr fault management disabled, cpu spread spectrum disabled, upping cpu system agent 0.010v.
> 
> Everything I read about people struggling with overclock's is that they cannot get stable while stress testing. I however cannot even boot into windows at anything more than 43x.
> 
> Im hoping theres something im missing, otherwise I fear I may have a hardware issue.
> 
> Thanks,


Seems really weird. 42x stable in x264? I'd try tuning down voltages on 42x, til you're not stable there. You should be able to just lower vcore, maybe try 1.8 or 1.75vrin if you're going lower but i don't think you have to.

For RAM, manually set it to 1333mhz 9-9-9-24 and 1.5v, all 3 frequency timings voltage to be sure. What are your SA, DIO, AIO voltages at if you can read them?

When you're as low as you can get on vcore for 42x you can know what to expect more for other multi's
Quote:


> Ive read countless threads and it seems with a lower cache speed (33-35x) and a higher vccin people seem to be able to hit 44-46x core with less than 1.3v so I just cant work out why I cannot do this.


Silicon lottery, some chips are stable at 5ghz on 1.3v, others only 4.4, but your case seems a bit weird. F4 is really odd and if you're not failing with 124, you probably don't need more vcore and it won't help to throw more


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kenetic*
> 
> Cyro i tried everything you said but still no effect. A few pages back you see my post with everything i have tried.
> 
> Most of my BSOD's are F4 codes. I rarley have had a 124 bsod.
> 
> Often when failing to boot, i dont even get a bsod, it just hangs, or black screen crash's, or auto-reboots.


I don't feel f4 is CPU's fault. If your OC is really that bad and you care about it, I'd get another one. On the other hand, if it's not due to your CPU, then changing CPUs won't really help. But it would prove the f4 isn't the CPU's fault. A day or two ago I heard about a guy getting Bsods with weird codes and it turned out to be his mouse and keyboard drivers! If anything remotely similar is happening to you, it's very hard for us to fix your issue because it's so obscure.

I would try Cyro's suggestion. IIRC you went straight to 1.25, you could try lower multiplier and lower voltage and work from there on.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> z87x-d3h and ud3h, ud4h etc have basically the same vrm setup and bios, as well as behaviors like manual voltage dropping @ idle, 35x uncore being 8x idle 40x load, etc; for actual CPU OC, you probably can't tell them apart; i don't think you can really do better than the d3h unless you want to spend money on other features, for cpu core/uncore oc alone it'll push you to 1.4v+ np and is just super solid atx board


The mobo column isn't required for anything, it's just sorta there just in case we find something useful.


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clexzor*
> 
> You guys master these chips yet threads been going hard since day 1 lol..


Hell no. I'm @ 4.2 Ghz right now w/ 1.275V...AND I'm not 100% sure it's stable yet, lol! I got a pooper!


----------



## jameyscott

http://www.faultwire.com/solutions-fatal_error/A-process-or-thread-crucial-to-system-operation-has-0x000000F4-*1241.html

Dat link doh


----------



## Gunderman456

I did a little bit more digging. The Cold Boot is definitely solved by bypassing XMP and inputting manually the DRAM settings/voltage.

However, I was able to pinpoint what in the XMP setting for the Ai Overclock Tuner was causing the problem. It turns out that XMP gives you a choice of two profiles. Profile #1 sets the right timings/voltage for the RAM, however sets the RAM at 2401MHz. Profile #2 sets the right timings/voltage, however sets the RAM at 2399MHz.

As dumb luck would have it, it turns out that I was using Profile #1 which caused the Cold Boot. I tested Profile #2 and it turned out it was safe to use.

Oddly enough, when I was troubleshooting, I did raise RAM volts but that did not solve the Cold Boot issue. I hope that is not a foreshadow of things to come when I do attempt a RAM overclock. Might be more successful if I retain and attempt to overclock the RAM in Manual Mode.

Additionally, I do have a second observation here.

The first set of stable overclock settings for the CPU have morphed since inception.

When first attempting 4.6GHz with x264 the following settings were stable; Core 1.34v, Cache 1.25v, Eventual Input 1.9v, CPU System Agent 0.25v, Analogue I/O 0.25v and Digital I/O 0.25v (never really tuned these last three).

A week or two later, and with some here having observed this sort of phenomenon, now to maintain 4.6GHz stable, I require Core 1.36v, Cache 1.30v, Eventual Input 2.0v, CPU System Agent 0.15v, Analogue I/O 0.25v and Digital I/O 0.25v (last three finely tuned).


----------



## thesanch0

New memory just came in the mail today







Santa's bringing the gpu. Thoughts on this ^^ lemme know how to improve, very new at this.


----------



## BoredErica

4.5ghz @ less than 1.2v. If that's fully stable, then you have a pretty decent CPU on your hands.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thesanch0*
> 
> 
> 
> New memory just came in the mail today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Santa's bringing the gpu. Thoughts on this ^^ lemme know how to improve, very new at this.


Use cpu-z 1.64.0 to show the right voltage sensor, and also you can set uncore/cache multi 1 lower so that it doesn't turbo to 39x while you are overclocking core (with 1.15 ring)


----------



## thesanch0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> 4.5ghz @ less than 1.2v. If that's fully stable, then you have a pretty decent CPU on your hands.


Im hoping. gonna run x264 20 passes tonight. any thing else you'd like to see to validate?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thesanch0*
> 
> Im hoping. gonna run x264 20 passes tonight. any thing else you'd like to see to validate?


You need to have HWinfo open showing the Vcore value. Vcore reading is typically lower down, so you might have to scroll down a little.

And of course, I need to be able to tell from looking at x264 that you've passed 20 passes. Few days ago, a guy took a validation picture but took it halfway into the stressing process, so I could only validate halfway.

That's all there is to it.


----------



## soulbytes

Just wondering... Will it save to run 1,37v on daily ? Clock at 4,8/4,2 caxhe on 1.280 .. Cpu input voltage 1,94v ? .. My highest temp on 2 hours IXTU 80c.

cheers


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulbytes*
> 
> Just wondering... Will it save to run 1,37v on daily ? Clock at 4,8/4,2 caxhe on 1.280 .. Cpu input voltage 1,94v ? .. My highest temp on 2 hours IXTU 80c.
> 
> cheers


Guide says yes.


----------



## 2Degreez

......................


----------



## soulbytes

@darkwizzie thanks alot bro.. Because my local store peraon said you will ruin your mobo eventualy at short time .. He said 6 months .. Hummm. I'll stick with the guide and see what happen







. Btw ill post my result


----------



## Unknownm

4.2Ghz STABLE!. However I'm at a wall right now with 4.4Ghz. I cannot get stable with 1.38v and not really sure if I should push 1.4v



edit LinX isn't the full test but it was the last test before knowing it was 100% stable. This also passed prime95 24 hours


----------



## soulbytes

Darkwizzie

This is my 48 settings

i7 4770K L316B282 Malaysia
Core/ Uncore : 48/42
Voltage : 1.367v/1.280v (bios)
CPU input voltage : 1.94v
Memory : 2x8gb Patriot Viper 3 Red 2133 11-11-11-30-2 @ 2600 12-13-13-27-1 1.65v
Mobo : Asrock z87 Extreme 4 latest bios
PSU : Ocz 700watt
Cooling : single loop custom water cooling with 420 radiator pushpull



2 hours ixtu. Hope this settings will stay for years


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Guide says yes.


It's still a biiit dodgy though; i'm having a hard time justifying using 47x 24/7 with ~1.365v and ht off, because if i drop 200mhz i lose ~4.25% frequency but gain ~20% performance from ht in threaded tasks and also have super low voltage for same temps.. hm

47x/44x or even higher uncore is sick for benching though, I'll definitely pull it out for low-threaded gaming sessions


----------



## jayfresh1271

my I5 4670K needs 1.30v to hit 4.3ghz ran prime95 small fft for 3:10 hours no problems but i need 1.30v to hit 4.3gz


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulbytes*
> 
> @darkwizzie thanks alot bro.. Because my local store peraon said you will ruin your mobo eventualy at short time .. He said 6 months .. Hummm. I'll stick with the guide and see what happen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Btw ill post my result


It could just be me, but I'd trust people who actually mess with their chips more than a dude in a parts store - I'd seriously doubt that he has any inside info on this subject. Also, if going over 1.4v will mess up your mobo in about 6 months, looks like I'll be finding out in about 3 more months.


----------



## Doug2507

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> 47x/44x or even higher uncore is sick for benching though, I'll definitely pull it out for low-threaded gaming sessions


Like this&#8230;?











1.35vcore/1.2vring for me daily. It's not been on that for a while though but i've got a new bench setup so i'll probably drop the rig down to 1.25vcore/1.2vring from now on, still nets a nippy 48 on core so no problem gaming on it!


----------



## Cyro999

If anyone wants to give me a 4770k that'll do 4.8 @1.25vcore.. i'm waiting


----------



## Doug2507

You never know, there might be a spare at some point.









Anyway, just want to wish all on the thread a merry Christmas, no computer for me till after boxing day. Hope you all have a great time over the festive period and remember folks, more booze=more volts so be careful.


----------



## soulbytes

merry christmas guyss


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug2507*
> 
> You never know, there might be a spare at some point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, just want to wish all on the thread a merry Christmas, no computer for me till after boxing day. Hope you all have a great time over the festive period and remember folks, more booze=more volts so be careful.


HF! I'll be playing with my new vg248qe ^.^


----------



## jameyscott

I loved the vg248qe so much I bought three.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I loved the vg248qe so much I bought three.


Looks like a pretty good monitor







....I definitely should have done more research before buying the 3 I have now....


----------



## Cyro999

Seems to have problems with darker colors (i set background dim for osu on my old monitor to 95%.. this one at 99% it's significantly brighter and easier to see, and at 100% it's flat black - but the blacks are not particularly good)

I don't really mind at all though because 144hz and 120hz+lightboost is pretty mind blowing


----------



## blaze2210

That kinda sux, but it would probably still be an upgrade from my current ones - they're 60hz, but 1080p....


----------



## jameyscott

Have callsignvega remove the matte film. It has veiled blacks because of that dang film.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug2507*
> 
> You never know, there might be a spare at some point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, just want to wish all on the thread a merry Christmas, no computer for me till after boxing day. Hope you all have a great time over the festive period and remember folks, more booze=more volts so be careful.


*DO NOT DRINK AND OVERCLOCK! Possible system meltdown imminent.*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> 4.2Ghz STABLE!. However I'm at a wall right now with 4.4Ghz. I cannot get stable with 1.38v and not really sure if I should push 1.4v
> 
> 
> 
> edit LinX isn't the full test but it was the last test before knowing it was 100% stable. This also passed prime95 24 hours


What happened to 4.3ghz?


----------



## fleetfeather

Eggggggnogggf letss go 1.6v yyyyyeaaagjk


----------



## jameyscott

I'm at my mother in laws so no drunk overclocking for me. :/


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Eggggggnogggf letss go 1.6v yyyyyeaaagjk


WOOOOO!!! SCREENSHOTS!!!!


----------



## Gomi

Bored with air - Done enough water - Time to take Haswell below ambient


----------



## creos7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gomi*
> 
> 
> 
> Bored with air - Done enough water - Time to take Haswell below ambient


hahaha phase change cooling? basically stick an AC tube onto the CPU and see what happens


----------



## soulbytes

with this settings .. will it save on daily use ? .. thanks alot.. i tried to change the settings here and there seems this one is the most stable i can achived on 48ghz thanks.

Cheers


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> WOOOOO!!! SCREENSHOTS!!!!


Hehe, was just trollin







I'm at my folks place without my PC.

Merry Christmas to all you lads in the states. May your voltages be high and your bellies full


----------



## NightHawk06

Hey guys I just delid my Haswell i5 4670k and used CLP on the die... anyway I was stable at 4.7ghz 1.340vcore then I decided to lower Vcore to see if
it would be stable and I got down to 1.280vcore stable try to push 1.270v it Crashed here Results does this look good?? Someone talked bout 60MV I have
no idea what that means lol.... I plan on overclock more to 4.8-5ghz if lucky


----------



## Cyro999

He was saying that you was using too much vcore before if you was able to reduce it by 0.06 and be stable at the same frequency


----------



## NightHawk06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> He was saying that you was using too much vcore before if you was able to reduce it by 0.06 and be stable at the same frequency


oh ya I see ya before I delid I wasnt Stable anywhere from 1.25-1.30vcore After I delid I decide to lower voltage to see whats sup
and I got it stable at 1.280vcore before it was always blue screen on bootup!!! that a huge difference idk how just weird cause before
it always crashed till I bump it to 1.32v test out for 3hrs it crashed bump to 1.340vcore tested over 10hrs Stable


----------



## Jedson3614

Can someone explain to me why with the ud3h adaptive voltage does not exist as an option. i have a few choices manually enter voltage which i'm using 1.195. Auto or Normal. When I load hardware monitor or cpu-z my voltage is constant at what I set it to. I am not on extreme LLC i'm on high. Power profile for windows is set to balanced.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jedson3614*
> 
> Can someone explain to me why with the ud3h adaptive voltage does not exist as an option. i have a few choices manually enter voltage which i'm using 1.195. Auto or Normal. When I load hardware monitor or cpu-z my voltage is constant at what I set it to. I am not on extreme LLC i'm on high. Power profile for windows is set to balanced.


The ud3h IIRC is a Gigabyte board. Those boards are known to have adaptive option missing. However I believe changing the C states will have the same exact effect. C7 is what I set it to.


----------



## Jedson3614

Can you explain a bit further? Do I disable all other states in bios , like actually select disable for c3 and others, and manually set c7 to enabled and not auto. I have everything set to auto. and Voltage stays constant at what I have set. Which makes sense because its a manual number, but I want voltage to change with power like it should.


----------



## Cyro999

On gigabyte boards, Manual is essentially adaptive, without any of the crazy voltage changing.

The IVR will give you ~0.02v higher than you set in bios for vcore under load and also extremely low voltage idles, and AFAIK it's the best implementation of voltage drop as many other boards are not capable of that without you giving up fine control of the vcore
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jedson3614*
> 
> Can you explain a bit further? Do I disable all other states in bios , like actually select disable for c3 and others, and manually set c7 to enabled and not auto. I have everything set to auto. and Voltage stays constant at what I have set. Which makes sense because its a manual number, but I want voltage to change with power like it should.


You have to measure with cpu-z 1.64.0 (which still bugs sometimes) or hwinfo, many programs use the wrong sensor (vid instead of vcore) and report it as something like "core voltage" - cpu-z has a single label for core voltage and 1.64.0 sometimes uses vid sensor (which will stick at like 1.21 for example if you set 1.2vcore) and sometimes uses the vcore sensor (which will be ~0.02v above VID which is what you set in bios and change with load.. unless maybe power settings are messed up)

I have all of the c-states and EIST etc enabled and also balanced power profile; it works


----------



## Jedson3614

Okay well my power profile is set to auto, and all cstates are on auto my cpu-z a few days ago was working fine my eist is on and was dropping voltage like it should in cpu-z but not its not and just sticking what my manual number is. My eist is no reflecting. However my vid number is constant but I did load up hwmonitor PRO and noticed the vcore was changing, but VID is not reflecting change with EIST on like it should.


----------



## Cyro999

VID doesn't change (ever.. when oc'd, VID is just another way of writing which voltage you set in bios), but it doesn't matter because VID is not an actual voltage. Vcore is the important one

IIRC, one of my c-states doesn't work by default unless i enable it


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jedson3614*
> 
> Okay well my power profile is set to auto, and all cstates are on auto my cpu-z a few days ago was working fine my eist is on and was dropping voltage like it should in cpu-z but not its not and just sticking what my manual number is. My eist is no reflecting. However my vid number is constant but I did load up hwmonitor PRO and noticed the vcore was changing, but VID is not reflecting change with EIST on like it should.


You need to set the C states to Enabled, not Auto, if you are overclocked. The auto setting is the same as disabled when overclocked.


----------



## soulbytes

@nighthawk06 4,7ghz 1.280v good cpunright there bro. Btw did you turn off the HT ? Thanks.


----------



## NightHawk06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulbytes*
> 
> @nighthawk06 4,7ghz 1.280v good cpunright there bro. Btw did you turn off the HT ? Thanks.


Thanks man its Golden







whats HT hyperthread? If so na I dont have that on my cpu doesnt show in bios but did run intel burn test and other stress test
c1e and all that enabled! I plan on pushing the cpu ratio to around 4.9 or 5ghz if lucky I only get high of 53c on 2 cores other 2 cores around 45-48c
I'm already at 4.5ghz on NB Freq


----------



## givmedew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NightHawk06*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *soulbytes*
> 
> @nighthawk06 4,7ghz 1.280v good cpunright there bro. Btw did you turn off the HT ? Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks man its Golden
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whats HT hyperthread? If so na I dont have that on my cpu doesnt show in bios but did run intel burn test and other stress test
> c1e and all that enabled! I plan on pushing the cpu ratio to around 4.9 or 5ghz if lucky I only get high of 53c on 2 cores other 2 cores around 45-48c
> I'm already at 4.5ghz on NB Freq
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NightHawk06*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *soulbytes*
> 
> @nighthawk06 4,7ghz 1.280v good cpunright there bro. Btw did you turn off the HT ? Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks man its Golden
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whats HT hyperthread? If so na I dont have that on my cpu doesnt show in bios but did run intel burn test and other stress test
> c1e and all that enabled! I plan on pushing the cpu ratio to around 4.9 or 5ghz if lucky I only get high of 53c on 2 cores other 2 cores around 45-48c
> I'm already at 4.5ghz on NB Freq
Click to expand...

4670 doesn't have HT. You won't really know if that voltage is stable till you run some video games and other apps but that is a mighty decrease in voltage for sure. If lowering the temps just a bit does that much I really wish I hadn't passed on the coollit borreas for $70 on ebay


----------



## steven88

What is everybody's opinion regarding running 1.35 vcore but acceptable temps? Like 65-66C tops during gaming with a Noctua NH-D14? Is 1.35v too low of a voltage to really worry about anything?


----------



## OutlawII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steven88*
> 
> What is everybody's opinion regarding running 1.35 vcore but acceptable temps? Like 65-66C tops during gaming with a Noctua NH-D14? Is 1.35v too low of a voltage to really worry about anything?


To be honest no one actually knows what voltage degradtion occurs at for the simple reason that the chip has not been around long enough to collect suffecient data. But from all that i have read and seen u should be fine,i run mine at 1.36 vid all day everyday havent seen any issues yet i have also ran it at 1.37 for a few weeks so i guess time will tell.


----------



## steven88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutlawII*
> 
> To be honest no one actually knows what voltage degradtion occurs at for the simple reason that the chip has not been around long enough to collect suffecient data. But from all that i have read and seen u should be fine,i run mine at 1.36 vid all day everyday havent seen any issues yet i have also ran it at 1.37 for a few weeks so i guess time will tell.


Okay cool....I also got mine on adaptive vcore and all C states enabled....so it powers down during low load situations....I also only game, and I don't do anything hardcore....like some of those guys who do folding at home or mining 24/7.


----------



## Jedson3614

I've set voltage states to enabled like suggested, but still to no avail the VID wont lower to 0.70 or whatever it used to with ESIT. Its not dropping. HW PRO vcore seems to be changing and scaling properly.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jedson3614*
> 
> I've set voltage states to enabled like suggested, but still to no avail the VID wont lower to 0.70 or whatever it used to with ESIT. Its not dropping. HW PRO vcore seems to be changing and scaling properly.


VID isn't supposed to change.. VID isn't a voltage. VID just sits there and reads as the vcore you set in bios, like 1.2 or whatever.

Your core voltage (vcore) among others will drop, like you said. What's the problem?


----------



## fleetfeather

Yo Cyro, which C states do you need to change for Adaptive Vring to start adapting?


----------



## Cyro999

I don't think i have voltage drop on the ring; i use turbo mode a lot on uncore on giga which is 8x idle 40x load at ~1.18 ring


----------



## jayfresh1271

It took me to get 4.3ghz n run prime95 small FFT 3:10 hours stable with no problem these settings

CPU Mult 44x
CPU Cache mult 35
CPU Vcore 1.3
CPU Cache Voltage 1.2
CPU Input Voltage 1.9
rest on auto n
all c state disable


----------



## fleetfeather

3h10m in prime is not necessarily an indication of stability


----------



## jayfresh1271

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> 3h10m in prime is not necessarily an indication of stability


i also ran intelburn test for 10 on high then ran prime95 small fft i think my chip will not go higher unless i give it more juice it is costa rica batch 3307B199


----------



## NightHawk06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *givmedew*
> 
> 4670 doesn't have HT. You won't really know if that voltage is stable till you run some video games and other apps but that is a mighty decrease in voltage for sure. If lowering the temps just a bit does that much I really wish I hadn't passed on the coollit borreas for $70 on ebay


Yup only the I7 4770k has the HT. I was playing BF4 last nite for over 5+hrs without Quiting just yet it never Crashed








I even woke up today and Prime95 was still running over 9hrs stable highest temp was only 57c lol and
ya its insane voltage drop before I would always crash under 1.300vcore after Delid now stable at 1.280v


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jedson3614*
> 
> I've set voltage states to enabled like suggested, but still to no avail the VID wont lower to 0.70 or whatever it used to with ESIT. Its not dropping. HW PRO vcore seems to be changing and scaling properly.


What are you using to check the Vcore? Check it with HWInfo, and look for the Vcore reading down nearer the bottom of the list (the one at the top is VID). CPU-Z doesn't reliably show the actual Vcore. As Cyro said, VID itself doesn't matter.


----------



## bond32

Alrighty folks, I am determined to get 4.8 ghz stable. Temps are insanely low here plus I just changed out many things in my water loop... Now have an xspc ex 480 in push pull with ap-15's and a phoyba g-changer 420 in push cooling the cpu and r9 290x. Since the de-lid, temps have been crazy low too. Here's where I am at:

48x core, 1.41 vcore
44x uncore, 1.3v
input voltage 2.0 v
xmp profile 1 (gskill trident x, 2x4gb 2400)

Have been running xtu for about an hour now. Think it will be fine, but I ran into issues before when I worked on this when I started bf4 so I will give it a go soon. Now that i'm back to windows 7 over 8, i'm hoping I can get some better clocks.

Max core temp is 65 C


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Alrighty folks, I am determined to get 4.8 ghz stable. Temps are insanely low here plus I just changed out many things in my water loop... Now have an xspc ex 480 in push pull with ap-15's and a phoyba g-changer 420 in push cooling the cpu and r9 290x. Since the de-lid, temps have been crazy low too. Here's where I am at:
> 
> 48x core, 1.41 vcore
> 44x uncore, 1.3v
> input voltage 2.0 v
> xmp profile 1 (gskill trident x, 2x4gb 2400)
> 
> Have been running xtu for about an hour now. Think it will be fine, but I ran into issues before when I worked on this when I started bf4 so I will give it a go soon. Now that i'm back to windows 7 over 8, i'm hoping I can get some better clocks.
> 
> Max core temp is 65 C


I've been using the XTU benchmark for stability testing, seems to be pretty solid & very quick. I'm actually running the x264 test looping for 20 passes right now to see how that does, but so far getting XTU benchmark stable has been fine for IBT using lots of memory, & folding on the cpu at 100% load for a month straight.


----------



## fleetfeather

Nah I found XTU to be wayyy too light on my OC attempt on my old chip. What sort of voltages and frequencies are you pushing around?


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Nah I found XTU to be wayyy too light on my OC attempt on my old chip. What sort of voltages and frequencies are you pushing around?


I dunno, I have managed 30 days folding at 100% load without a hiccup only using XTU bench for stability on the 3930k.

Playing with a 4670k right now, testing 4.7Ghz 1.185V (set in bios, 1.94V - 1.202V on the multimeter), 4.5Ghz uncore with 1.15V.
Got it XTU bench stable, then ran 10 passes IBT with lots of memory, now on pass 9 of x264. I used to use cinebench for initial testing then fine tune to get IBT stable, the XTU is quite a bit tougher than cinebench & not much if any fine tuning needed on the chips I've used it with so far.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> I dunno, I have managed 30 days folding at 100% load without a hiccup only using XTU bench for stability on the 3930k.
> 
> Playing with a 4670k right now, testing 4.7Ghz 1.185V (set in bios, 1.94V - 1.202V on the multimeter), 4.5Ghz uncore with 1.14V.
> Got it XTU bench stable, then ran 10 passes IBT with lots of memory, now on pass 9 of x264. I used to use cinebench for initial testing then fine tune to get IBT stable, the XTU is quite a bit tougher than cinebench & not much if any fine tuning needed on the chips I've used it with so far.


That's very interesting







I personally pass XTU about 50mv below my x264 30 pass voltage


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Nah I found XTU to be wayyy too light on my OC attempt on my old chip. What sort of voltages and frequencies are you pushing around?


I remember you saying this before.. you sure you're doing the Bench and not the stability? The bench is where it's at.. do that multiple times to confirm it passes and you get same results, gives a fairly good indicator compared to anything else and fast (IMO).


----------



## pkrexer

I've found the Asus Real Bench to be a pretty good quick stress test. I can run Aida64 for 12 hours+ without a crash, but Real Bench would crash within a half-hour. If I can run 1 hour Real Bench successfully, I'm generally good to go.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> I remember you saying this before.. you sure you're doing the Bench and not the stability? The bench is where it's at.. do that multiple times to confirm it passes and you get same results, gives a fairly good indicator compared to anything else and fast (IMO).


Yeah I gave the bench a fair shake too, didn't have much success with it (in terms of stability testing, that is). Maybe I just had a weird chip lol


----------



## TheHunter

And I found LostPlanet2 - test2 very handy for quick stress testing.. It last only ~2-3min and it will show cpu and whole system instability really quickly. Also no need to overburn the whole thing.. xD

dx9 mode, 1366x768 or 720p, no aa so its cpu bound. Also jobthread=8 in game cfg. (mydocuments/capcom)


It can act like so and when set properly its stable in everything, even BF4. At least on my z87delux mobo
Quote:


> *Tested in LP2 benchmark, jobthread=8, 720p, no aa, no blur, dx9; Test2
> I didnt touch anything, cpu was at 1.225v, LLC6, SVID 1.76v and asus multi core enahnce off.
> 
> Cpu phase - standard, Cpu current 120%, lower temps but can bsod at higher load.
> Cpu phase - standard, Cpu current 130%, lower temps, but I lost 2fps on avg (~122fps)
> Cpu phase - optimized, cpu current 120%, 1-3C higher temp on hottest core, fps ~124.5fps
> cpu phase - optimized, cpu current 130%, 4-5C higher temps on hottest core, max avg 125-126fps.


----------



## FtW 420

Testing with a few different stress testers is usually the way to go anyway, I just like the quicker ones since I change hardware, overclocks & OSes often enough that it isn't worthwhile to spend hours testing. Other than folding the 20 pass x264 test is probably the longest stress test I've done in the last 4 years.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> I remember you saying this before.. you sure you're doing the Bench and not the stability? The bench is where it's at.. do that multiple times to confirm it passes and you get same results, gives a fairly good indicator compared to anything else and fast (IMO).


Lol what?

So XTU's stress option is less stressful than benchmark option?


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Lol what?
> So XTU's stress option is less stressful than benchmark option?


I'll try this after the x264 test is done, I've never tried the XTU stability test. I'll get it not quite stable enough for the benchmark to pass & see if the stress test can run for a while.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Lol what?
> So XTU's stress option is less stressful than benchmark option?


I'd put the stability test into the same category as AIDA. Sure you can run it for hours and maybe it falls over then, what does that mean? The same thing as Prime etc.

While person X spent 10 hours on that single test, person Y ran the bench 5 times (taking ~10mins) and now knows they're stable. When I'm XTU Bench stable, there's nothing I use/run that falls over and that includes Realbench or X264 using latest encoder (or BF4 which I still believe is a good way to find your stability if the game works for you in general).

Note: my opinion only, FTW by the looks of it is checking what he sees.


----------



## Gunderman456

LOL, it was not an XMP problem but too much volts on the Analogue I/O. I had it at 0.25v and 0.2v eliminated the Cold Boot problem.

I'll test to see if that is x264 stable. Problem is that it solves the Cold Boot problem but may now create stability issues at 4.6GHz.


----------



## jameyscott

Well, next Friday I'll be purchasing the x79 dark and a 3930k, so I'll be less active over here. The 4770k and hero will become the secondary build.


----------



## fleetfeather

Have fun chief! I'm sure ill catchya in the Classy thread


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steven88*
> 
> What is everybody's opinion regarding running 1.35 vcore but acceptable temps? Like 65-66C tops during gaming with a Noctua NH-D14? Is 1.35v too low of a voltage to really worry about anything?


4.7..? Holy crap!!!

Mind sharing your settings..?


----------



## fleetfeather

Not quite sure how people hold such low temps with high volts on a D14 haha... For 1.35v, you're holding lower load temps than I am with a h100... And I'm delidded


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> 4.7..? Holy crap!!!
> 
> Mind sharing your settings..?


Word of caution:
We already know the CPU is a lottery occasion. Luck is a huge part of the end OC result. When somebody comes up with a higher OC, we tend to ask 'Wow, what miracle setting did you find?', and they replicate their setting and fail even worse than they had before. 4.7 is above average but not *THAT* rare.


----------



## steven88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> 4.7..? Holy crap!!!
> 
> Mind sharing your settings..?


It's nothing special as far as settings go....it's just a very good chip that I have. Definitely got lucky.

So far 1.32v and 4.7ghz. By the way, I am not using synthetics to stress. I'm just using gaming, and so far no crashing during BF4. I was thinking of pursuing 4.8ghz and possibly 1.35-1.39v, and wanted to ask everybody's opinion. I dunno, it seems like anything *below* 1.45v should be fine....as long as you don't use synthetics....and temps are within reason (85C or below).


----------



## JackNaylorPE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> VID isn't supposed to change.. VID isn't a voltage. VID just sits there and reads as the vcore you set in bios, like 1.2 or whatever.


As I watch hardware Monitor as Real Bench is doing its thing, I see VID change and rise above it's BIOS setting..... I dunno if HWM reading in error , whether BIOS is allowing or what but it does exceed the rating I set in the BIOS.


----------



## Bartouille

Apparently XTU benchmark uses Prime95. Just click on "How is my system benchmarked".


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunderman456*
> 
> LOL, it was not an XMP problem but too much volts on the Analogue I/O. I had it at 0.25v and 0.2v eliminated the Cold Boot problem.
> 
> I'll test to see if that is x264 stable. Problem is that it solves the Cold Boot problem but may now create stability issues at 4.6GHz.


+0.2v is a massive amount for aio. Why is it set like that?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bartouille*
> 
> Apparently XTU benchmark uses Prime95. Just click on "How is my system benchmarked".


My temperature tests show that XTu is colder than the coldest setting out of blend, small ffts, and large ffts on Prime 27.9.


----------



## FtW 420

Finished the 20 pass x264 run

MSI z87 Xpower

4670k @ 4700Mhz
Uncore @ 4500Mhz
Memory @ 2400mhz
VRin - 1.9V (1.908V DMM)
Vcore - 1.185v (1.94V - 1.202V DMM)
Vring - 1.15V (1.193V DMM) the xpower is a bit off there from what is set in bios...
SA - auto (0.808V DMM)
digital IO - auto (1.016V bios)
analogue IO - auto (1.032V bios)
vdimm - 1.66V (1.657V DMM)


----------



## fleetfeather

Killer chip mate. Dat Vring sweet baby jesus


----------



## Cyro999

^Sweet

Is kinda high input volts for 1.2vcore, but i don't think there's really any downside to it

Oh wow wait that's a good chip

wow


----------



## fleetfeather

Casual 4.7 giggles at a flat 1.20.

Is this the real life.... Is it just fantasy?


----------



## FtW 420

The input can probably go lower, forgot to do that after testing 5ghz, just changed the multi & vcore.

Just trying out the XTU stress test, does not crash as fast as the bench test for sure. It does run fairly cool, after 20 minutes so far max temp is 55°, about the same as the x264 test.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Casual 4.7 giggles at a flat 1.20.
> 
> Is this the real life.... Is it just fantasy?


It's a good chip, I wish my 4770k could come close to that.
This one did cinebench r15 at 5.3Ghz 1.25V when ln2 cooled, max clock so far was 6.3Ghz at 1.65V.


----------



## fleetfeather

At 1.7v does HT unlock?


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Finished the 20 pass x264 run
> 
> MSI z87 Xpower
> 
> 4670k @ 4700Mhz
> Uncore @ 4500Mhz
> Memory @ 2400mhz
> VRin - 1.9V (1.908V DMM)
> Vcore - 1.185v (1.94V - 1.202V DMM)
> Vring - 1.15V (1.193V DMM) the xpower is a bit off there from what is set in bios...
> SA - auto (0.808V DMM)
> digital IO - auto (1.016V bios)
> analogue IO - auto (1.032V bios)
> vdimm - 1.66V (1.657V DMM)


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> At 1.7v does HT unlock?


It starts to catch up with a 5ghz 3770k when the 4670k is at 1.65V, kinda like unlocking HT









The chip doesn't seem to like any more than 1.65V vcore though, I've only had it under the ln2 once, need to play with it cold more.


----------



## TheHunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*


lol either IXT utility doesnt use HT or his 4670K is magic ^^

here is mine same Freq. 4.7Ghz but with a 4770K HT on


----------



## fleetfeather

Haha









A seriously impressive piece of silicon gold regardless. Have fun with it


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheHunter*
> 
> lol either IXT utility doesnt use HT or his 4670K is magic ^^
> 
> here is mine same Freq. 4.7Ghz but with a 4770K HT on


XTU does a bit better in win 7 than win 8, & different memory can affect the score pretty good.
Putting in a 2 x 2Gb kit of PSC with tighter timings it would do better yet, but scores would be lower in most other benchies.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheHunter*
> 
> lol either IXT utility doesnt use HT or his 4670K is magic ^^
> 
> here is mine same Freq. 4.7Ghz but with a 4770K HT on


You realize that's ftW 420, right..? The Magic Man....


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> XTU does a bit better in win 7 than win 8, & different memory can affect the score pretty good.
> Putting in a 2 x 2Gb kit of PSC with tighter timings it would do better yet, but scores would be lower in most other benchies.


Hmm, do you use Linpack while stressing?









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A seriously impressive piece of silicon gold regardless. Have fun with it


Lots of rocks to sift through before getting that gold.


----------



## Doug2507

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> I'll try this after the x264 test is done, I've never tried the XTU stability test. I'll get it not quite stable enough for the benchmark to pass & see if the stress test can run for a while.


Tidy OC! Should get some decent scores on cold with that one!

With regards to XTU and stability, Bench does seem like the harder test to pass but it's all relative to time. I can pass Bench no problem but stress will crash after a few hours requiring a small tweak on something to smooth it out. For benching if it passes Bench then it's good to go in my book, i can run near enough all benches at (at least) a multi higher than i can in Bench with less additional vcore than would be needed indicated by scaling if that makes sense. For core i'm either [email protected] (xtu), [email protected] (majority) or [email protected] (one or two, pi/single CB etc)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> XTU does a bit better in win 7 than win 8, & different memory can affect the score pretty good.
> Putting in a 2 x 2Gb kit of PSC with tighter timings it would do better yet, but scores would be lower in most other benchies.


Yep, mem can make a massive difference to XTU score, i picked up about 70pts just from tweaking ram a bit whilst running at max freq. I'll need to check if running them slower/tighter will net even more, or as you say, some PSC!

TheHunter - Try running it with HT off.


----------



## soulbytes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Finished the 20 pass x264 run
> 
> MSI z87 Xpower
> 
> 4670k @ 4700Mhz
> Uncore @ 4500Mhz
> Memory @ 2400mhz
> VRin - 1.9V (1.908V DMM)
> Vcore - 1.185v (1.94V - 1.202V DMM)
> Vring - 1.15V (1.193V DMM) the xpower is a bit off there from what is set in bios...
> SA - auto (0.808V DMM)
> digital IO - auto (1.016V bios)
> analogue IO - auto (1.032V bios)
> vdimm - 1.66V (1.657V DMM)


very lucky


----------



## soulbytes

Try to manage a lower voltage, try to up my system agent to push the stability and work pretty well. i found a bit strange i cant even get a stable overclock with a lower memory setting.. i try to put on 1600 but no luck at all. My memory setting is best at its clock speed (2133) to 2600 other than is just a dead end for me dunno why, probably someone can explain.

Another thing that i don't get it well is the un-core, before i tried to put uncore/vcore 3.9ghz 1.200v (bios) and 4,6ghz 1.24v pass 3 hours XTU, 32mb hyperpi and IBT. later after i changed the CPU voltage to 1.235v and it just bsod 124 so i gave another shot upping my cache core , the result is pretty stable and i can manage the cpu voltage even lower to 1.233v (picture) hummm ......

just wondering is psu hold a big role in overclocking ? .. im using 4 years old OCZ 700watt mod-extremePro is it enough ?

cheers.


----------



## jmann

hello guys newbie here got a new system last week







I'm trying to squeeze more mhz using my stock voltage in adaptive mode.

cpu i5 4670k
mobo asrock killer
cooler - gamer storm lucifer air
psu - seasonic m2 620w
gpu r9 280x

@stock settings i ran prime95 and checked my vid using cpu-z (1.145v full load)

Now booted to bios changed the following settings.

Cpu Multiplier - 42
Cpu Cache Ratio - 38

Cpu Vcore Voltage (adaptive) - 1.140
Cpu offeset voltage - 0.001 (cant set it to auto as its add more voltage upto 1.25 in total)

Cpu Cache Voltage - 1.000
Cpu Cache offeset - 0.002 ( cant set it to auto aswell, total load is 1.026 @ hwinfo )

Cpu Input Voltage Fixed 1.8 ( when setting this to fixed value the LLC setting under this is automatically Disabled, dunooo why )

Ram - Xmp Prorfile 1866

The rest AUTO

Ran prime 95 1hour so far no bsod am i doing this right ?

Temp same with stock settings idle 30-35 load 65-70. (prime95)
aida 64 no fpu stress only 55c with fpu stress upto 90c + 0.1 voltage jump i think this is the avx thingy.

Thanks Thanks!


----------



## josephimports

Gigabyte Z87X-OC

4770k @ 4600Mhz
Uncore @ 3500Mhz
Memory @ 2133mhz
VRin - 1.85V (1.848V - 1.850v DMM)
Vcore - 1.230v (1.240V - 1.242V DMM)
Vring - 1.15V (1.186V DMM)
SA - auto (0.828V DMM)
digital IO - auto (1.009V DMM)
analogue IO - auto (1.006V DMM)
vdimm - 1.50V (1.499V DMM)

XTU benchmark added 15mv to my "gaming stable" oc.


----------



## OutlawII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jmann*
> 
> hello guys newbie here got a new system last week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm trying to squeeze more mhz using my stock voltage in adaptive mode.
> 
> cpu i5 4670k
> mobo asrock killer
> cooler - gamer storm lucifer air
> psu - seasonic m2 620w
> gpu r9 280x
> 
> @stock settings i ran prime95 and checked my vid using cpu-z (1.145v full load)
> 
> Now booted to bios changed the following settings.
> 
> Cpu Multiplier - 42
> Cpu Cache Ratio - 38
> 
> Cpu Vcore Voltage (adaptive) - 1.140
> Cpu offeset voltage - 0.001 (cant set it to auto as its add more voltage upto 1.25 in total)
> 
> Its best to use manual voltage when testing,if u dont u run the risk of damaging your cpu. Read the first page of this thread!!
> 
> Cpu Cache Voltage - 1.000
> Cpu Cache offeset - 0.002 ( cant set it to auto aswell, total load is 1.026 @ hwinfo )
> 
> Cpu Input Voltage Fixed 1.8 ( when setting this to fixed value the LLC setting under this is automatically Disabled, dunooo why )
> 
> Ram - Xmp Prorfile 1866
> 
> The rest AUTO
> 
> Ran prime 95 1hour so far no bsod am i doing this right ?
> 
> Temp same with stock settings idle 30-35 load 65-70. (prime95)
> aida 64 no fpu stress only 55c with fpu stress upto 90c + 0.1 voltage jump i think this is the avx thingy.
> 
> Thanks Thanks!


Do not use adaptive voltage to run tests! Read first page of this thread!


----------



## soulbytes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jmann*
> 
> hello guys newbie here got a new system last week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm trying to squeeze more mhz using my stock voltage in adaptive mode.
> 
> cpu i5 4670k
> mobo asrock killer
> cooler - gamer storm lucifer air
> psu - seasonic m2 620w
> gpu r9 280x
> 
> @stock settings i ran prime95 and checked my vid using cpu-z (1.145v full load)
> 
> Now booted to bios changed the following settings.
> 
> Cpu Multiplier - 42
> Cpu Cache Ratio - 38
> 
> Cpu Vcore Voltage (adaptive) - 1.140
> Cpu offeset voltage - 0.001 (cant set it to auto as its add more voltage upto 1.25 in total)
> 
> Cpu Cache Voltage - 1.000
> Cpu Cache offeset - 0.002 ( cant set it to auto aswell, total load is 1.026 @ hwinfo )
> 
> Cpu Input Voltage Fixed 1.8 ( when setting this to fixed value the LLC setting under this is automatically Disabled, dunooo why )
> 
> Ram - Xmp Prorfile 1866
> 
> The rest AUTO
> 
> Ran prime 95 1hour so far no bsod am i doing this right ?
> 
> Temp same with stock settings idle 30-35 load 65-70. (prime95)
> aida 64 no fpu stress only 55c with fpu stress upto 90c + 0.1 voltage jump i think this is the avx thingy.
> 
> Thanks Thanks!


i have the same problem with auto in offset .. i think asrock still got some bugs in the bios.

If you can achived 4.2ghz 1.140v give it a try to set the voltage on manual and set the core to 4.4ghz... just leave the uncore clock and voltage as what it is now. see if you can boot to windows and run hyperpi 32mb or XTU benchmark if the cpu done the test... gor further to prime test. if bsod report back







need to up abit the voltage.... just like the guide said.. one by one. good luck.

cheers


----------



## Alxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jmann*
> 
> @stock settings i ran prime95 and checked my vid using cpu-z (1.145v full load)


Your VID seems a bit high.
Did you ran prime 26.6 @stock and disabled turbo in bios ?
Otherwise you will not get proper stock VID.


----------



## jmann

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alxx*
> 
> Your VID seems a bit high.
> Did you ran prime 26.6 @stock and disabled turbo in bios ?
> Otherwise you will not get proper stock VID.


Nope should i do that?

I can boot to 4.4ghz using 1.5vcore but bsod at the loading screen.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulbytes*
> 
> 
> 
> Try to manage a lower voltage, try to up my system agent to push the stability and work pretty well. i found a bit strange i cant even get a stable overclock with a lower memory setting.. i try to put on 1600 but no luck at all. My memory setting is best at its clock speed (2133) to 2600 other than is just a dead end for me dunno why, probably someone can explain.
> 
> Another thing that i don't get it well is the un-core, before i tried to put uncore/vcore 3.9ghz 1.200v (bios) and 4,6ghz 1.24v pass 3 hours XTU, 32mb hyperpi and IBT. later after i changed the CPU voltage to 1.235v and it just bsod 124 so i gave another shot upping my cache core , the result is pretty stable and i can manage the cpu voltage even lower to 1.233v (picture) hummm ......
> 
> just wondering is psu hold a big role in overclocking ? .. im using 4 years old OCZ 700watt mod-extremePro is it enough ?
> 
> cheers.


1.233 and 1.24 are practically the same voltage, you can't really make assumptions based on changing it

PSU.. yea


----------



## Alxx

@jmann
Is just the right way to get proper stock VID. Good VID around 1.0 or less is indicator for low vcore CPU. But no guarantee.
For instance I have 0.995 stock VID and can do 4.5 with 1.205 Vcore.


----------



## brandon6199

Hey guys,

Is it really possible that my chip is this poor of an overclocker? I have an i7-4770k 331 Costa Rica batch.

While dropping ram to 1600mhz and disabling XMP, and setting uncore at 34x, no matter how much vcore I pump through it (max I tried was 1.43v) and no matter what I set my Initial input voltage to (highest I've tried was 2.15v)

It literally takes 1.37v to get 45x stable while uncore is at 34x. When I try increasing the uncore to anything past 35x, I lose stability on my overclock. Yes, I understand how the silicon lottery works very well. It's just strange that literally almost every member in this thread is hitting 45x, 46x, and sometimes even 47x+ with less than 1.3v.

Did I just get a bad chip? I'll post my settings when I get home. Using a Maximus VI Formula.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> It literally takes 1.37v to get 45x stable while uncore is at 34x. When I try increasing the uncore to anything past 35x, I lose stability on my overclock.


That doesn't sound too bad, just not good chip and uncore can often turbo and do stuff you don't want it to do, which is tricky for setting voltage if you don't know how it behaves (cpu-z 1.64.0 will show it, memory tab, NB frequency = uncore/cache)

You should say what kind of instability you get and with what testing. Prime28.1 24 hour will straight out cut like 200mhz from your game/encoding/everythingelse OC often


----------



## fleetfeather

My old chip required 1.375 for 4.4 stable. Back your chip down to 4.4ghz and be happy, IMO


----------



## jameyscott

For the love of God people. Read the OP and then ask questions. It isn't that difficult.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> For the love of God people. Read the OP and then ask questions. It isn't that difficult.


Hey man, how can I overclock my 4770k?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Hey man, how can I overclock my 4770k?


You mash the pins in your cpu socket and you can achieve 6ghz with .7VID


----------



## Gunderman456

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> +0.2v is a massive amount for aio. Why is it set like that?


I agree with you but anything else under 0.25v and x264 will crash anywhere in between the 3rd to 5th loop.


----------



## fleetfeather

Instructions weren't clear enough, got my willy stuck under the tension bar


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunderman456*
> 
> I agree with you but anything else under 0.25v and x264 will crash anywhere in between the 3rd to 5th loop.


Well then you probably have some other issue that you need to work out

You don't need +0.25 analog IO on stock.. so work back to where you can run with it on auto (so that you understand it) IMO. Keep in mind, it changes based on a few factors, so if you set +0.1, you could be lowering it from auto.


----------



## Crabby654

Hey guys! So I'll just start off by saying this is my first Haswell chip and 1150 mobo but I am not new to OCing in general, but I did have some questions!

System:
i7 4770k
Asus Maximus VI Hero
16Gb Ripjaw 1866Mhz ram

Now before I upgraded to this new setup I had a P8P67 Pro and an i7-2600k @4.8Ghz stable and it ran great for 2 years. And man this Haswell has been a huge pain in the butt to get stable. There are way more voltage settings and now with this CPU Cache settings I'm getting a bit lost.

At the moment I believe I have hit some semblance of stability but I'm curious to see what you guys think of it and if anything seems "unsafe" in terms of bad for the parts.

- 4.5Ghz
- Adaptive VCore @1.300v but goes to 1.328 under load
- VCCIN @1.900V but goes to 1.950 under load
- Ram is set for its XMP Profile (1866Mhz setting)
- Highest temp around 80c
- Everything else in the Bios is set to AUTO or default, I did not touch the CPU Cache (I believe the auto for it is x39)

I have just done an x264 test for about 10 loops and I feel comfortable since before I was getting crashes at loop 1 or as late as loop 5.

Here is a pic of what it looks like now:



So basically I am asking for any tips or other optimizations you guys might have in mind for this Overclock. I tried my HARDEST to get to 4.6 but I had to set my VCore to 1.45v and I was not comfortable with that, the heat was fine but I didn't like the voltage that high. Any help would be much appreciated!


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crabby654*
> 
> Hey guys! So I'll just start off by saying this is my first Haswell chip and 1150 mobo but I am not new to OCing in general, but I did have some questions!
> 
> System:
> i7 4770k
> Asus Maximus VI Hero
> 16Gb Ripjaw 1866Mhz ram
> 
> Now before I upgraded to this new setup I had a P8P67 Pro and an i7-2600k @4.8Ghz stable and it ran great for 2 years. And man this Haswell has been a huge pain in the butt to get stable. There are way more voltage settings and now with this CPU Cache settings I'm getting a bit lost.
> 
> At the moment I believe I have hit some semblance of stability but I'm curious to see what you guys think of it and if anything seems "unsafe" in terms of bad for the parts.
> 
> - 4.5Ghz
> - Adaptive VCore @1.300v but goes to 1.328 under load
> - VCCIN @1.900V but goes to 1.950 under load
> - Ram is set for its XMP Profile (1866Mhz setting)
> - Highest temp around 80c
> - Everything else in the Bios is set to AUTO or default, I did not touch the CPU Cache (I believe the auto for it is x39)
> 
> I have just done an x264 test for about 10 loops and I feel comfortable since before I was getting crashes at loop 1 or as late as loop 5.
> 
> Here is a pic of what it looks like now:
> 
> 
> 
> So basically I am asking for any tips or other optimizations you guys might have in mind for this Overclock. I tried my HARDEST to get to 4.6 but I had to set my VCore to 1.45v and I was not comfortable with that, the heat was fine but I didn't like the voltage that high. Any help would be much appreciated!


Adaptive vcore is pretty dangerous

Pretty crazy VRIN change, how are you measuring it?

Temps seem cold for HT on @1.32vcore, what are you cooling with? your rig isn't updated









you should manually set ~1.2 ring/cache voltage, that'll probably work with 39x uncore/cache

you need cpu-z 1.64.0 to see the right vcore sensor etc; otherwise it displays VID

What kind of instability did you see when going above 4.5ghz?


----------



## Crabby654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Adaptive vcore is pretty dangerous
> 
> Pretty crazy VRIN change, how are you measuring it?
> 
> Temps seem cold for HT on @1.32vcore, what are you cooling with? your rig isn't updated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you should manually set ~1.2 ring/cache voltage, that'll probably work with 39x uncore/cache
> 
> you need cpu-z 1.64.0 to see the right vcore sensor etc; otherwise it displays VID
> 
> What kind of instability did you see when going above 4.5ghz?


Now that you mention it, I think I will switch it over to Offset Vcore.

I am cooling with a custom loop XPCS Rasa 3 fan radiator I think.

Do I need to mess with the Cache Voltage if its set to auto for the multiplier?

I need to use an older version of CPU-Z to get the correct sensors?! :O

And the instability I was getting with 4.6 and 4.5 for that matter was the computer would just crash at x264 loop 1-5, I upped the VCore and that seemed to help with 4.5 but I just can't do 4.6 even at 1.450 it will crash at like loop 3 or 4.

Right now I am doing AIDA64 test using 10Gb of ram and I'm getting temps of around 85c for the cpu and the highest core around 90c


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crabby654*
> 
> Now that you mention it, I think I will switch it over to Offset Vcore.
> 
> I am cooling with a custom loop XPCS Rasa 3 fan radiator I think.
> 
> Do I need to mess with the Cache Voltage if its set to auto for the multiplier?
> 
> I need to use an older version of CPU-Z to get the correct sensors?! :O
> 
> And the instability I was getting with 4.6 and 4.5 for that matter was the computer would just crash at x264 loop 1-5, I upped the VCore and that seemed to help with 4.5 but I just can't do 4.6 even at 1.450 it will crash at like loop 3 or 4.
> 
> Right now I am doing AIDA64 test using 10Gb of ram and I'm getting temps of around 85c for the cpu and the highest core around 90c


When you say your PC crashed, what do you mean? Did you get a BSOD?


----------



## Crabby654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> When you say your PC crashed, what do you mean? Did you get a BSOD?


Oi ya sorry, I'm loosing my mind at the moment haha. I was getting BSOD's, not hard lock up just a straight up BSOD.


----------



## Gunderman456

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Well then you probably have some other issue that you need to work out
> 
> You don't need +0.25 analog IO on stock.. so work back to where you can run with it on auto (so that you understand it) IMO. Keep in mind, it changes based on a few factors, so if you set +0.1, you could be lowering it from auto.


I've worked my way back twice, once where I thought the XMP setting was a problem. But then the cold boot persisted the next day on the 24th. I worked on it without success that day, until Christmas fell upon us.

I remember working through the problem on the 25th, in my head. Working my way back to where at 4.5GHz CPU System Agent and the Analogue and Digital I/Os were on Auto with no cold boot issues. I reasoned that it had to be one of these settings causing the problem.

I came home yesterday to test my theory and it turned out that Analogue at 2.3v or lower nullified cold boots but was not stable in x264. I benched extensively and CPU System Agent is good at a minimum of 0.15v, however Analogue and Digital are not stable unless they are at 0.25v. No other OC factor change from 4.5GHz to 4.6GHz had an effected on cold boot.

01. Ai Overclock Tuner => Manual
02. Asus Multicore Enhancement => Disable
03. CPU Core Ratio => 46
04. Min. CPU Cache Ratio => 35
05. Max. CPU Cache Ratio => 35
06. DRAM Frequency => 2400MHz
07. CPU Current Capacity (in DIGI+ Power Control) => 130%
08. CPU Core Voltage => Manual Mode
09. CPU Core Voltage Override => 1.36v
10. CPU Cache Voltage => 1.30v
11. CPU System Agent Offset => 0.15v
12. CPU Analog I/O Voltage Offset => 0.25v
13. CPU Digital I/O Voltage Offset => 0.25v
14. Eventual CPU Input Voltage => 2.0v
15. CPU Spread Spectrum => Disable
16. DRAM => 1.65v

Everything else is on stock settings.

The changes from 4.5 to 4.6 were, like I said, the CPU System Agent and the Analogue and Digital I/Os going from Auto to volts noted above, CPU Cache Voltage going from Auto to volt noted above and Asus Multicore Enhancement and CPU Spread Spectrum were on Auto. Also CPU Current Capacity (in DIGI+ Power Control) was on Auto and not 130%. CPU Core was on 1.29v and Eventual CPU Input Voltage was at 1.8v.

I'm with you, I've tried a CPU Analog I/O Voltage Offset as low as 0.15v, but it did not work.

What in your opinion is effecting the unstable overclock with x264, other then the lower then Analogue I/O 0.25v?


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Hmm, do you use Linpack while stressing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of rocks to sift through before getting that gold.


Linpack is nice for testing memory, it does heat things up though








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheHunter*
> 
> lol either IXT utility doesnt use HT or his 4670K is magic ^^
> 
> here is mine same Freq. 4.7Ghz but with a 4770K HT on


Did a few screens with different memory types to see differences

1112 points with the samsung kit I was using in the stability screen at 2400mhz 9-11-11 28 128 1T

918 points with single sided hynix at 2933mhz 12-14-14 31 384 2T. It just doesn't run very tight timings, & needs the extra speed to help make up for it. Single sided dimms also have a pretty hard performance hit compared to double sided.


1045 points with double sided hynix at 2933mhz 12-14-14 31 235 2T. It can run tighter tRFC than single sided, & not as much performance hit.


1125 points with PSC at 2400mhz 9-11-9 28 128 1T. PSC really doesn't want to overclock well in this board, just will not boot 2400mhz c7 like other boards, & won't let me tighten timings at all.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug2507*
> 
> Tidy OC! Should get some decent scores on cold with that one!
> 
> With regards to XTU and stability, Bench does seem like the harder test to pass but it's all relative to time. I can pass Bench no problem but stress will crash after a few hours requiring a small tweak on something to smooth it out. For benching if it passes Bench then it's good to go in my book, i can run near enough all benches at (at least) a multi higher than i can in Bench with less additional vcore than would be needed indicated by scaling if that makes sense. For core i'm either [email protected] (xtu), [email protected] (majority) or [email protected] (one or two, pi/single CB etc)
> Yep, mem can make a massive difference to XTU score, i picked up about 70pts just from tweaking ram a bit whilst running at max freq. I'll need to check if running them slower/tighter will net even more, or as you say, some PSC!
> 
> TheHunter - Try running it with HT off.


I still think the benchmark is a tougher stability test than the stress test.
I lowered the vcore to 1.17V & XTU bench crashed within 3 seconds. Lowered it more to 1.16V & the stress test still ran for 3 hours no problem.
x264 crashed 5% into the first pass of loop 2 at 1.16v, made it to the second pass at 1.17V, so that is more solid as a stress test than the XTU stress test for something to run for a few hours.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *josephimports*
> 
> Gigabyte Z87X-OC
> 
> 4770k @ 4600Mhz
> Uncore @ 3500Mhz
> Memory @ 2133mhz
> VRin - 1.85V (1.848V - 1.850v DMM)
> Vcore - 1.230v (1.240V - 1.242V DMM)
> Vring - 1.15V (1.186V DMM)
> SA - auto (0.828V DMM)
> digital IO - auto (1.009V DMM)
> analogue IO - auto (1.006V DMM)
> vdimm - 1.50V (1.499V DMM)
> 
> XTU benchmark added 15mv to my "gaming stable" oc.


*thou shall be charted by thee*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon6199*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> Is it really possible that my chip is this poor of an overclocker? I have an i7-4770k 331 Costa Rica batch.
> 
> While dropping ram to 1600mhz and disabling XMP, and setting uncore at 34x, no matter how much vcore I pump through it (max I tried was 1.43v) and no matter what I set my Initial input voltage to (highest I've tried was 2.15v)
> 
> It literally takes 1.37v to get 45x stable while uncore is at 34x. When I try increasing the uncore to anything past 35x, I lose stability on my overclock. Yes, I understand how the silicon lottery works very well. It's just strange that literally almost every member in this thread is hitting 45x, 46x, and sometimes even 47x+ with less than 1.3v.
> 
> Did I just get a bad chip? I'll post my settings when I get home. Using a Maximus VI Formula.


Brandon, you have to look at the OC results chart before making the conclusion. The average max OC is still 4.55ghz. You found a way to get stable on 4.5, so in reality you're not really much worse than the average. The people that are very bad on the scale are stuck at 4.2, 4.3, 4.4. We still have the IPC advantage.

BTW, you mentioned initual input voltage. Err, the Asus input voltage value is at eventual input voltage. Make sure you've tried that, otherwise you might have made a mistake in your settings.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> You mash the pins in your cpu socket and you can achieve 6ghz with .7VID


Kk, brb.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Hey man, how can I overclock my 4770k?


You get a statue of Jesus and pour syrup over it and yell SWEET BABY JESUS!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Instructions weren't clear enough, got my willy stuck under the tension bar


Instructions not clear, willy stuck in sata port.
(So your willy fits in the sata port?)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crabby654*
> 
> Hey guys! So I'll just start off by saying this is my first Haswell chip and 1150 mobo but I am not new to OCing in general, but I did have some questions!
> 
> System:
> i7 4770k
> Asus Maximus VI Hero
> 16Gb Ripjaw 1866Mhz ram
> 
> Now before I upgraded to this new setup I had a P8P67 Pro and an i7-2600k @4.8Ghz stable and it ran great for 2 years. And man this Haswell has been a huge pain in the butt to get stable. There are way more voltage settings and now with this CPU Cache settings I'm getting a bit lost.
> 
> At the moment I believe I have hit some semblance of stability but I'm curious to see what you guys think of it and if anything seems "unsafe" in terms of bad for the parts.
> 
> - 4.5Ghz
> - Adaptive VCore @1.300v but goes to 1.328 under load
> - VCCIN @1.900V but goes to 1.950 under load
> - Ram is set for its XMP Profile (1866Mhz setting)
> - Highest temp around 80c
> - Everything else in the Bios is set to AUTO or default, I did not touch the CPU Cache (I believe the auto for it is x39)
> 
> I have just done an x264 test for about 10 loops and I feel comfortable since before I was getting crashes at loop 1 or as late as loop 5.
> 
> Here is a pic of what it looks like now:
> 
> 
> 
> So basically I am asking for any tips or other optimizations you guys might have in mind for this Overclock. I tried my HARDEST to get to 4.6 but I had to set my VCore to 1.45v and I was not comfortable with that, the heat was fine but I didn't like the voltage that high. Any help would be much appreciated!


It looks like you are running stress test on adaptive. Then this is a public service announcement/reminder NOT to accidently run a synthetic on adaptive. You probably already know this, as you are not running one. But you know, better repeat myself just in case.

One thing that might help your stability is upping the Vrin when you Vcore goes up. For my CPU, it seems to really love that Vrin. 1.35v and 1.95v Vrin was fine (Probably could've lived with less Vrin, but was too lazy to lower it and test). And then, 1.42v for the next multiplier (4.6ghz) required 2.15v Vrin. You could try something like 2v Vrin to see if that has a positive or a negative effect on stability. I actually went all the way to 1.51v before realizing no amount of Vcore would help on its own and I needed Vrin.


----------



## Crabby654

Thank you very much for the reply Darkwizzie!

At the moment I have my VCore set to go up to 1.315 on manual with the C states on so it the vcore does go down when not doing anything. I also did more x264 and some AIDA64 testing using 65% of my ram for an hour and everything seems "stable". Because of how high I need to raise the VRIN and VCore for 4.6 I may just live with 4.5 because its still pretty good, it chaps me a bit because my 2600k could get to 4.8 easily but whatever. Still satisfied!

One thing that has been driving me a little nuts is my multiplier shown in CPU-Z and even the task mananger shows it as 99.98 not 100, in the BIOS its obviously 100 but is there any reason for this? I do have my CPU Spread Spectrum shut off, I'm just curious if there is another hidden setting somewhere.


----------



## Doug2507

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> I still think the benchmark is a tougher stability test than the stress test.
> I lowered the vcore to 1.17V & XTU bench crashed within 3 seconds. Lowered it more to 1.16V & the stress test still ran for 3 hours no problem.
> x264 crashed 5% into the first pass of loop 2 at 1.16v, made it to the second pass at 1.17V, so that is more solid as a stress test than the XTU stress test for something to run for a few hours.


Cool. I've always done xtu stress last and normally it doesn't pick up errors till 4+hrs, most coming in at 8-9hrs. Why that is i don't know but i've stopped stressing for that long now as i just don't need it, much like yourself!

Some good testing with ram, i'll need to get the PI's in for a run.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crabby654*
> 
> Thank you very much for the reply Darkwizzie!
> 
> At the moment I have my VCore set to go up to 1.315 on manual with the C states on so it the vcore does go down when not doing anything. I also did more x264 and some AIDA64 testing using 65% of my ram for an hour and everything seems "stable". Because of how high I need to raise the VRIN and VCore for 4.6 I may just live with 4.5 because its still pretty good, it chaps me a bit because my 2600k could get to 4.8 easily but whatever. Still satisfied!
> 
> One thing that has been driving me a little nuts is my multiplier shown in CPU-Z and even the task mananger shows it as 99.98 not 100, in the BIOS its obviously 100 but is there any reason for this? I do have my CPU Spread Spectrum shut off, I'm just curious if there is another hidden setting somewhere.


Yes, but don't forget, Haswell gets IPC advantage is should be able to beat 4.8ghz 2600k no problem.

I think the 99.98 is more of a sensor thing. We're looking at such a small discrepency in a program I personally don't really trust or like that much. Blegh.

If you made up your mind to stick with x45, please post the settings again and a good picture if you want picture verification. My chart needs MOAR DATA.


----------



## Crabby654

Well I am just burnt out (pun intended) from overclocking and testing so much today I may try for x46 multiplier tomorrow I just get nervous putting my VCCIN up to 2v, but then again I did try that before with a VCore of 1.4 and got BSOD's while using x264...grr so many voltage options


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crabby654*
> 
> Well I am just burnt out (pun intended) from overclocking and testing so much today I may try for x46 multiplier tomorrow I just get nervous putting my VCCIN up to 2v, but then again I did try that before with a VCore of 1.4 and got BSOD's while using x264...grr so many voltage options


It's always good to take a break and then get a fresh look at it. Looking over your settings next day and you see that vcore is -.35 and then you're like derp, how did that happen.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crabby654*
> 
> Well I am just burnt out (pun intended) from overclocking and testing so much today I may try for x46 multiplier tomorrow I just get nervous putting my VCCIN up to 2v, but then again I did try that before with a VCore of 1.4 and got BSOD's while using x264...grr so many voltage options


There are more than Sandy and Ivy, yes.

Vrin - Yes, this one counts and is definately a factor for performance

VID - Yes, obviously

Vring - Minor, only a afterthought for the most part

Io/SA - Running major ram OCs? Then again, ram OC isn't THAT big of a performance game changer and my ram OC didn't even need any changes there.

So really, you're trying to balance Vrin and Vid while having uncore and Vring set to a near-stock but rock solid stable level when you are still trying to OC core.

Is Vrin safe at 2v? Well, is 1.4v safe for Vcore? It's all relative and I cannot tell you for sure either way because the only way to do so would be to get a good 10, 20, 30 broken Haswells to know when a CPU dies at a voltage. And that's probably not going to happen before Haswell is obsolete. I am personally on 2.15v. It's up to you, but if you don't up that Vrin by much there is a decent chance you are stuck no matter the VID.

Then again, unless you really use those cores a lot, I doubt you'll ever feel the difference change from 4.5 to 4.6. Just come back tomorrow then.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crabby654*
> 
> Oi ya sorry, I'm loosing my mind at the moment haha. I was getting BSOD's, not hard lock up just a straight up BSOD.


Yes, you'd want to lower ring/cache voltage

And BSOD - very unspecific. That tells you nothing about why your OC is failing. Ok, instant BSOD - 124 or 101? If you're on windows 8 and don't have BSOD codes (..microsoft....) then what's the error message? You're just throwing vcore at the problem without knowing if the problem is vcore (or even could be vcore), and 1.4vcore with 1.9vrin probably won't work


----------



## Crabby654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> There are more than Sandy and Ivy, yes.
> 
> Vrin - Yes, this one counts and is definately a factor for performance
> VID - Yes, obviously
> Vring - Minor, only a afterthought for the most part
> Io/SA - Running major ram OCs? Then again, ram OC isn't THAT big of a performance game changer and my ram OC didn't even need any changes there.
> 
> So really, you're trying to balance Vrin and Vid while having uncore and Vring set to a near-stock but rock solid stable level when you are still trying to OC core.
> 
> Is Vrin safe at 2v? Well, is 1.4v safe for Vcore? It's all relative and I cannot tell you for sure either way because the only way to do so would be to get a good 10, 20, 30 broken Haswells to know when a CPU dies at a voltage. And that's probably not going to happen before Haswell is obsolete. I am personally on 2.15v. It's up to you, but if you don't up that Vrin by much there is a decent chance you are stuck no matter the VID.
> 
> Then again, unless you really use those cores a lot, I doubt you'll ever feel the difference change from 4.5 to 4.6.


Right now I am running the XMP profile for my ram which is 1866 and its stable with that with 4.5Ghz, but tomorrow I think I will mess around more with the Vrin for x46 and see what happens. It is true I did have my 2600k @1.45v for almost 2 years and had no issues and I think I even had the PLL overvoltage at like 1.9? or something. But ya I don't plan on OCing my ram.

Also is there anyway to stop it so my Vrin and VCore..and actually all my voltage settings always go up by 0.015-ish its super annoying.
Quote:


> Yes, you'd want to lower ring/cache voltage
> 
> And BSOD - very unspecific. That tells you nothing about why your OC is failing. Ok, instant BSOD - 124 or 101? If you're on windows 8 and don't have BSOD codes (..microsoft....) then what's the error message? You're just throwing vcore at the problem without knowing if the problem is vcore (or even could be vcore), and 1.4vcore with 1.9vrin probably won't work


I do use windows 8 and all my OCing on the 2600k was under windows 7 ugh stupid no codes. There are little messages and when I start doing the x46 OCing again tomorrow I'll pay attention to the message that pops up because I do remember seeing a couple different things.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crabby654*
> 
> Right now I am running the XMP profile for my ram which is 1866 and its stable with that with 4.5Ghz, but tomorrow I think I will mess around more with the Vrin for x46 and see what happens. It is true I did have my 2600k @1.45v for almost 2 years and had no issues and I think I even had the PLL overvoltage at like 1.9? or something. But ya I don't plan on OCing my ram.
> 
> Also is there anyway to stop it so my Vrin and VCore..and actually all my voltage settings always go up by 0.015-ish its super annoying.
> I do use windows 8 and all my OCing on the 2600k was under windows 7 ugh stupid no codes. There are little messages and when I start doing the x46 OCing again tomorrow I'll pay attention to the message that pops up because I do remember seeing a couple different things.


About the setting going up: Nope. By that small amount, unsure if it's sensor error or Intel derping. This is why my chart has a VID and a Vcore column, to track that small jump between BIOS value and measured value under load.

Windows 8 replaced the number codes with wordy codes.

Take it easy today and come back tomorrow then.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crabby654*
> 
> Oi ya sorry, I'm loosing my mind at the moment haha. I was getting BSOD's, not hard lock up just a straight up BSOD.


Did you see what the BSOD code was? That'll give you a hint on what needs to be adjusted. If you didn't catch the code, you can use the following program to be able to look at the code







:

http://www.nirsoft.net/utils/blue_screen_view.html

Just post the code(s) you're getting and we can help you figure out what needs to be adjusted....


----------



## Shweller

I was looking in my BIOS and noticed my VRIN was 1.752V. Is that high? I am running at 4.5ghz @ 1.245V for the past few months stable....


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shweller*
> 
> I was looking in my BIOS and noticed my VRIN was 1.752V. Is that high? I am running at 4.5ghz @ 1.245V for the past few months stable....


1.752v for vrin is actually fairly low, but not for your vcore, I guess. If you're stable, you're stable.


----------



## crun

Guyz, do you think it is worth upgrading from i5-750 @3.6 (no, it can't go any higher) to i5-4670k? I am playing in 1080p, getting a 120hz monitor soon so a better CPU would really help in obtaining such high fps wow

Can I expect it to run @4.2GHz with Mugen 2 rev. b within reasonable temperatures? Yea i know everything comes down to lottery luck, but I seem to be really unlucky with it (awful i5-750, bad R9 290 but at least it unlocked)


----------



## OutlawII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crun*
> 
> Guyz, do you think it is worth upgrading from i5-750 @3.6 (no, it can't go any higher) to i5-4670k? I am playing in 1080p, getting a 120hz monitor soon so a better CPU would really help in obtaining such high fps wow
> 
> Can I expect it to run @4.2GHz with Mugen 2 rev. b within reasonable temperatures? Yea i know everything comes down to lottery luck, but I seem to be really unlucky with it (awful i5-750, bad R9 290 but at least it unlocked)


I would say yes on the upgrade not sure about the Mugen 2.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shweller*
> 
> I was looking in my BIOS and noticed my VRIN was 1.752V. Is that high? I am running at 4.5ghz @ 1.245V for the past few months stable....


The info is in the original post.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crun*
> 
> Guyz, do you think it is worth upgrading from i5-750 @3.6 (no, it can't go any higher) to i5-4670k? I am playing in 1080p, getting a 120hz monitor soon so a better CPU would really help in obtaining such high fps wow
> 
> Can I expect it to run @4.2GHz with Mugen 2 rev. b within reasonable temperatures? Yea i know everything comes down to lottery luck, but I seem to be really unlucky with it (awful i5-750, bad R9 290 but at least it unlocked)


Part of it depends on what stress test you want to run. I'm ducking down with x264/chess and I'm getting sub 80C temps @ 1.42v. If you're one of those "linpack or die" people, then there is a good possibility it won't happen. Prime, probably will. x264, getting 4.2 is virtually guarenteed.

I think it's worth it. And it's not like Haswell is getting replaced soon by a much faster Intel product, either. If you skip out on Haswell you might be skipping out on CPU upgrade for a long time before it's "worthwhile" in your eyes.


----------



## Crabby654

So my quest for 4.6 begins today..again!

This is where I am at:
VRIN @1.95 (under load it fluctuates between 1.984-2.000)
VCORE @1.3 (under load it stays at 1.312)

Was running x264 stability test and about 3 minutes into loop 1 I got this BSOD - WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR

Does anyone have an inkling what that error might be? Possibly too low of a VCore?

Also there was a setting in the BIOS I turned on and forgot about it and I have NO clue if it affects anything at all but I'm curious what you guys think, it was FILTER PLL and I set it to HIGH BLCK MODE, again I am not sure if it does anything, any ideas about it?

EDIT:
Upped the VCore to 1.350 (under load stayed at 1.376) and got a different BSOD while x264 testing this time.
CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crabby654*
> 
> So my quest for 4.6 begins today..again!
> 
> This is where I am at:
> VRIN @1.95 (under load it fluctuates between 1.984-2.000)
> VCORE @1.3 (under load it stays at 1.312)
> 
> Was running x264 stability test and about 3 minutes into loop 1 I got this BSOD - WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR
> 
> Does anyone have an inkling what that error might be? Possibly too low of a VCore?
> 
> Also there was a setting in the BIOS I turned on and forgot about it and I have NO clue if it affects anything at all but I'm curious what you guys think, it was FILTER PLL and I set it to HIGH BLCK MODE, again I am not sure if it does anything, any ideas about it?
> 
> EDIT:
> Upped the VCore to 1.350 (under load stayed at 1.376) and got a different BSOD while x264 testing this time.
> CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT


You shouldn't be changing your vcore that much at a time. Try 1.305 and slowly increase vcore as you gain stability.


----------



## Crabby654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> You shouldn't be changing your vcore that much at a time. Try 1.305 and slowly increase vcore as you gain stability.


Well even with the .5 jump its still unstable, I'm just not 100% sure what I can do about the most recent BSOD


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crabby654*
> 
> Well even with the .05 jump its still unstable, I'm just not 100% sure what I can do about the most recent BSOD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /fixed


Because a .05 jump is too much at one time. Try less at one time to gain stability.


----------



## BoredErica

First of all, 4.6ghz is an above average frequency for Haswell overclock, so it's not too surprising it requires more Vcore if it comes down to it. After all I'm at 1.42v.

If all fails, you can always try 1.38v at say, 2v Vrin. The thing that is offputting though, is the large jump in voltage required from one multiplier to the next. If you need... I forgot what you needed... But something sub 1.3v for x45, and then say, 1.42v for 4.6, that is a very large jump, and is atypical.

But the time til' bsod during x264 should increase on average. If it's staying constant, you're missing something. You can test which settings alter stability in what way by changing one variable and doing multiple batches of tests before and after, averaging and comparing time til' bsod. This takes a long time and is generally a last resort.

Or you could even try a value in between 1.3 and 1.35v.


----------



## Crabby654

So heres what been going on the past few tries just now.

COMPLETELY turned off C states, even went from auto to disabled and left the vcore at 1.376, instead of BSODing immediately, it actually took about 15 minutes to BSOD with the error CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT

So right now I left the C states off and turned up the VCore to 1.392 and awaiting to see if x264 crashes, ill report back!


----------



## BoredErica

15 minutes to Bsod is unacceptable instability, unfortunately.

I'm busy for the next ~15 hours, but I'll try to get a peak at replies. Hang in there.


----------



## TheHunter

@ FtW 420

Cool, I think this IXT tool doesnt use HT, its something with integer and floating processing, HT can't do both at the same time.

I have Crucial Balistix Elite and I think it was @ 2200mhz CL9 there when I got ~1190 points.

In Aida64 memory benchmark
2200mhz makes ~ 33.4gb/s read, 34.5gb/s wrote, 33.4gb/s copy (40us)


But for this i had to manually tweak Dram phase clock - tWCL

Auto Dram phase clk 2400mhz


tweaked with Dram phase @ 9


----------



## Crabby654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> 15 minutes to Bsod is unacceptable instability, unfortunately.
> 
> I'm busy for the next ~15 hours, but I'll try to get a peak at replies. Hang in there.


I think I may back off with the 46x overclock. I had my VRIN at 2.0v and VCore at 1.42v and still was getting CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT bsod within 5-15 minutes of x264 testing. I must be missing something.


----------



## TheHunter

^
In DIGI+ what kind LLC, VRM setting and cpu current % do you use?

also dont use FILTER PLL - HIGH BLCK MODE, keep this at low blck mode since you're running at 100mhz blck.

I suggest you to read all these settings so you know what is what,..
http://rog.asus.com/254052013/maximus-motherboards/recommended-settings-for-overclocking-maximus-vi-motherboards/

http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?5835-ASUS-Rampage-IV-Extreme-UEFI-Guide-for-Overclocking

http://rog.asus.com/253522013/labels/rog-exclusive/maximus-vi-extreme-performance-tuning-guide/


----------



## Crabby654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheHunter*
> 
> ^
> In DIGI+ what kind LLC, VRM setting and cpu current % do you use?
> 
> also dont use FILTER PLL - HIGH BLCK MODE, keep this at low blck mode since you're running at 100mhz blck.
> 
> I suggest you to read all these settings so you know what is what,..
> http://rog.asus.com/254052013/maximus-motherboards/recommended-settings-for-overclocking-maximus-vi-motherboards/
> 
> http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?5835-ASUS-Rampage-IV-Extreme-UEFI-Guide-for-Overclocking
> 
> http://rog.asus.com/253522013/labels/rog-exclusive/maximus-vi-extreme-performance-tuning-guide/


I will go ahead and turn the FILTER PPL back down to auto or low. And my DIGI+ settings are all stock, didn't mess with them at all.


----------



## Khrome

Add me

i7 4770k
Core Clock: 4.6 ghz
CPU core Voltage : 1.312 volts
max temp achieved: 58 C with a Corsar H100i running fans at 1200 RPM


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Khrome*
> 
> Add me
> 
> i7 4770k
> Core Clock: 4.6 ghz
> CPU core Voltage : 1.312 volts
> max temp achieved: 58 C with a Corsar H100i running fans at 1200 RPM


Do this.
Quote:


> Username:
> CPU Model:
> Core Multiplier: [If you used Blck strap, put what Blck and mention your resulting frequency]
> CPU VID: This is the CPU core voltage value you input into BIOS.
> Vcore: This is the CPU Vcore reading from Hwinfo or HWMonitor under load. "Load" depends on what you're stressing.
> Uncore Multiplier:
> Uncore Voltage:
> Cooling Solution:
> Stability Test: [Any test is OK, synthetic or not. List how long test is run.]
> Batch Number: [Not required but helps people.]
> Ram Speed: [Timings if you know them.]
> Input Voltage: [aka VCCIN, Vrin, Eventual Input Voltage]
> Motherboard: [Optional. Not required to be charted, not required for picture verification.


----------



## TheHunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crabby654*
> 
> I will go ahead and turn the FILTER PPL back down to auto or low. And my DIGI+ settings are all stock, didn't mess with them at all.


Yes set that to default and why no tweak in DIGI+?

I would suggest you to set LLC5 or 6 (start with 6), cpu VRM - optimized and cpu current 130% (or 120%) higher value will heat up more, but it will be stabler..

Now start lowering cpuv if you can.. Also dont OC cache, keep it at auto until you find lower stabler cpuv.


----------



## Khrome

CPU Model: i7 4770k
Core Multiplier: 46
CPU VID: 1.312
Vcore: 4.604
Uncore Multiplier: 3.5 ghz
Uncore Voltage: 1.2 volts
Cooling Solution:Corsair H100i
Stability Test: BF4 -64 man server for 2 Hours. Aida 64 for 2hours. Cinebench score: 894
Ram Speed: 1600
Input Voltage: 1.65
Asus Vi Maximus Gene


----------



## Crabby654

OK this is what I did so far.

FILTER PPL - Auto
iGPU Multi-Monitor - Disabled
CPU Load-Line Calibration - Level 6
CPU Power Phase Control - Extreme
CPU Power Duty Control - Extreme
CPU Current Capability - 130%
CPU Integrated VR Fault Management - Disabled
CPU Intergrated VR Efficiency Management - High Performance

VCore - 1.376v
VCCIN - 1.980v

Got a BSOD within 5 minutes of starting the x264 stability test, CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT (I think its x101)

So what I did now was changed CPU Load-Line Calibration to Level 8 and CPU Current Cabaility to 140%, I also raised the VCCIN to 2.0v for good measure, but I left the vcore @1.376v for now. So I'll get back to see what happens.


----------



## Crabby654

Alrighty so something changed this time.

I did the CPU LLC and and CPU Current Cap changes I posted above and I this time I got a different BSOD, WHEA_UNCONTROLLABLE_ERROR, so maybe that is some kind of progress?

I just upped my vcore to 1.376v...eer but it didnt change? odd


----------



## TheHunter

Keep vrm at optimized and cpu current max 130% and try ram current 120%, its vrm - optimized.

http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#0x00000101

WMEA is usually low cpuv.
http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#0x00000124

Sometimes it can happen by unstable high ram OC or high cache with not enough volts or SVID to low, Vccsa - system agent can help a bit too.
Try Vccsa 0.010 up to 0.050v+ offset (max 0.950v total, default 0.808v)


----------



## tatmMRKIV

What do I do to verify that my sticks are actually running that speed.. because It has to be a glitch
just saying all I did was set the timings to 2666 cas 10 and switch to samsung 1.65v 2666 Ram preset


----------



## jmann

Hello guys can you tell me what is ( IA) bec. when running at stock settings this show +0.000V . I also have hwinfo but i can't find this IA voltage











The only settings that i recall changing are Cpu core voltage, Cpu cache voltage, and Cpu Input Voltage.

Thanks!


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> 
> 
> What do I do to verify that my sticks are actually running that speed.. because It has to be a glitch
> just saying all I did was set the timings to 2666 cas 10 and switch to samsung 1.65v 2666 Ram preset


Use CPU-z and go to the memory tab.


----------



## Crabby654

Welp I am getting no luck with the DIGI+ changes. I upped the vcore to 1.42 and the VCCIN to 2.025v and still am getting that CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT BSOD about 5 minutes in the x264 testing. Sigh


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crabby654*
> 
> Welp I am getting no luck with the DIGI+ changes. I upped the vcore to 1.42 and the VCCIN to 2.025v and still am getting that CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT BSOD about 5 minutes in the x264 testing. Sigh


Why not try my advice?


----------



## Crabby654

What advice? the DIGI changes? I did do those.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> You shouldn't be changing your vcore that much at a time. Try 1.305 and slowly increase vcore as you gain stability.


----------



## Crabby654

Well I'm curious as to why I should do that now.

Because I am stable with 4.5Ghz @1.3v and since I've tried 4.6Ghz I've tried 1.350, 1.400 and 1.420 and with all those voltages I was getting a BSOD within 5 minutes of stress testing. So why start from the beginning with a lower voltage change if I'm only going to get the same result? Unless having a high Vcore can cause instability other than heat.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crabby654*
> 
> Well I'm curious as to why I should do that now.
> 
> Because I am stable with 4.5Ghz @1.3v and since I've tried 4.6Ghz I've tried 1.350, 1.400 and 1.420 and with all those voltages I was getting a BSOD within 5 minutes of stress testing. So why start from the beginning with a lower voltage change if I'm only going to get the same result? Unless having a high Vcore can cause instability other than heat.


From what I've seen in my testing, a higher vcore can cause instability. You may have just hit the limit of your chip and 4.5 is just as good as it is going to get.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crabby654*
> 
> Well I'm curious as to why I should do that now.
> 
> Because I am stable with 4.5Ghz @1.3v and since I've tried 4.6Ghz I've tried 1.350, 1.400 and 1.420 and with all those voltages I was getting a BSOD within 5 minutes of stress testing. So why start from the beginning with a lower voltage change if I'm only going to get the same result? Unless having a high Vcore can cause instability other than heat.


When you were increasing the vcore, were you also making adjustments to the VRIN? Keep in mind, that higher vcore levels will require higher input voltages....


----------



## TheHunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crabby654*
> 
> Well I'm curious as to why I should do that now.
> 
> Because I am stable with 4.5Ghz @1.3v and since I've tried 4.6Ghz I've tried 1.350, 1.400 and 1.420 and with all those voltages I was getting a BSOD within 5 minutes of stress testing. So why start from the beginning with a lower voltage change if I'm only going to get the same result? Unless having a high Vcore can cause instability other than heat.


Then stick with 4.5Ghz?
Btw there is no difference between 4.5 and 4.7Ghz.. Ok only in certain cpu bound game benchmarks like LostPlanet2 bench or Resident evil5 - fixed test, lower resolution. Not much though up to 5-8fps avg. at best..

Well I see yours is really power hungry, here are my examples just so you see how it scales, HT on.. Imo quite a big gap between 4.4 or 4.5ghz vs 4.7ghz

[email protected] 1.145v
[email protected] 1.176v
[email protected] 1.228v
[email protected] 1.278v

*
Edit:*
I've lowered my OC 4.5Ghz @ 1.176v in the end, I dont see the point @ 4.7ghz by games anymore. I had it at 4.7ghz for ~ 2-3months and when I tested lower OCs 4.2-4.4Ghz is already fast enough in any game..


----------



## givmedew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> 
> 
> What do I do to verify that my sticks are actually running that speed.. because It has to be a glitch
> just saying all I did was set the timings to 2666 cas 10 and switch to samsung 1.65v 2666 Ram preset
> 
> 
> 
> Use CPU-z and go to the memory tab.
Click to expand...

According to that screen shot you are running at DDR 3500 which I doubt would boot.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *givmedew*
> 
> According to that screen shot you are running at DDR 3500 which I doubt would boot.


I didn't even notice that..somebody has that ram on ln2.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Finished the 20 pass x264 run
> 
> MSI z87 Xpower
> 
> 4670k @ 4700Mhz
> Uncore @ 4500Mhz
> Memory @ 2400mhz
> VRin - 1.9V (1.908V DMM)
> Vcore - 1.185v (1.94V - 1.202V DMM)
> Vring - 1.15V (1.193V DMM) the xpower is a bit off there from what is set in bios...
> SA - auto (0.808V DMM)
> digital IO - auto (1.016V bios)
> analogue IO - auto (1.032V bios)
> vdimm - 1.66V (1.657V DMM)


I forgot to put the cooling in there, I was using a koolance cpu-350 block with mcp655 pump, mc micro res & 2 x 80mm thick 360 rads.
The batch is L250A950.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheHunter*
> 
> @ FtW 420
> 
> Cool, I think this IXT tool doesnt use HT, its something with integer and floating processing, HT can't do both at the same time.
> 
> I have Crucial Balistix Elite and I think it was @ 2200mhz CL9 there when I got ~1190 points.
> 
> In Aida64 memory benchmark
> 2200mhz makes ~ 33.4gb/s read, 34.5gb/s wrote, 33.4gb/s copy (40us)
> 
> 
> But for this i had to manually tweak Dram phase clock - tWCL
> 
> Auto Dram phase clk 2400mhz
> 
> 
> tweaked with Dram phase @ 9


It does take advantage of HT, but HT has a very limited affect on the score. With the same system going from a 4c/4t cpu to a 4c/8t will give a higher score, but not a big difference.

The dram phase tweak helps a bit with the read/copy/write, nice!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> 
> 
> What do I do to verify that my sticks are actually running that speed.. because It has to be a glitch
> just saying all I did was set the timings to 2666 cas 10 and switch to samsung 1.65v 2666 Ram preset


cpu-z memory tab, or the current clocks in bios should reflect the right cpu speed.
Memtest86 is good for checking defective sticks, not as good for testing overclocked memory though. Testing OC memory speed is better done in windows, multiple instances of HCImemtest is pretty good for heavy testing, or prime95/max memory linpack, although those can take a while & bring on the heat.


----------



## soulbytes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shweller*
> 
> I was looking in my BIOS and noticed my VRIN was 1.752V. Is that high? I am running at 4.5ghz @ 1.245V for the past few months stable....


probably you got a good chip right there... try up the vrin to 1.90 and set your vcore to 1.2v for 4.6ghz ... see if this can boot to windows. cheers.


----------



## Crabby654

Username: Crabby654
CPU Model: i7-4770k
Core Multiplier:45
CPU VID: 1.300
Vcore: 1.316
Uncore Multiplier: Auto (39)
Uncore Voltage: Auto
Cooling Solution: Custom Water Loop
Stability Test: x264 (20 loops), AIDA64 (2 hours using 70% RAM)
Batch Number:
Ram Speed: 1866Mhz
Input Voltage: 2.000
Motherboard: Asus Maximus VI Hero

I forgot to take a picture, but I will do it tomorrow to refine my 4.5 OC a bit


----------



## Shweller

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulbytes*
> 
> probably you got a good chip right there... try up the vrin to 1.90 and set your vcore to 1.2v for 4.6ghz ... see if this can boot to windows. cheers.


Cool thanks. I will give it a try. It has Malay on the chip. I am assuming thats were it was manufactured.


----------



## Bartouille

I disabled HT on my 4770k and now I'm able to get 4.7GHz at 1.29v instead of 1.35v. Idk if I should use HT, all I do is gaming lol *5 runs of IBT Maximum stress*


----------



## Topsu

Anyone who has water cooled it 4670k, could you tell me what voltage and clockspeed are you running, which waterblock do you have and what temps are you getting.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topsu*
> 
> Anyone who has water cooled it 4670k, could you tell me what voltage and clockspeed are you running, which waterblock do you have and what temps are you getting.


As stated about a billion times in this thread now. Having another users settings will not help you. It's all up to the silicon gods on what your chip can run.


----------



## Doug2507

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topsu*
> 
> Anyone who has water cooled it 4670k, could you tell me what voltage and clockspeed are you running, which waterblock do you have and what temps are you getting.


And if you need a decent WB i'd recommend an EK Supremacy.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug2507*
> 
> And if you need a decent WB i'd recommend an EK Supremacy.


Seconded. If you do decide to get that one. Make sure to install the LGA 115x jetplate.


----------



## Doug2507

iirc Jamey it comes with it already installed? Can't remember if it's plate 2 or 3.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug2507*
> 
> iirc Jamey it comes with it already installed? Can't remember if it's plate 2 or 3.


Mine came installed with the one size fits all jetplate. When I tore down the block to clean it I installed the LGA 115X jetplate.


----------



## TheHunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug2507*
> 
> iirc Jamey it comes with it already installed? Can't remember if it's plate 2 or 3.


Hi, what single and multi score do you get with that 4770K @ 5GHz in Cinebench 11.5 and 15?


----------



## Doug2507

http://hwbot.org/submission/2458100_doug2507_cinebench_r11.5_core_i7_4770k_11.28_points

http://hwbot.org/submission/2458078_doug2507_cinebench_r15_core_i7_4770k_1047_cb

Single CB15 [email protected] http://www.overclock.net/t/1431032/top-cinebench-r15-cpu-scores/0_30


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Khrome*
> 
> CPU Model: i7 4770k
> Core Multiplier: 46
> CPU VID: 1.312
> Vcore: 4.604
> Uncore Multiplier: 3.5 ghz
> Uncore Voltage: 1.2 volts
> Cooling Solution:Corsair H100i
> Stability Test: BF4 -64 man server for 2 Hours. Aida 64 for 2hours. Cinebench score: 894
> Ram Speed: 1600
> Input Voltage: 1.65
> Asus Vi Maximus Gene


You will be charted soon.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crabby654*
> 
> Username: Crabby654
> CPU Model: i7-4770k
> Core Multiplier:45
> CPU VID: 1.300
> Vcore: 1.316
> Uncore Multiplier: Auto (39)
> Uncore Voltage: Auto
> Cooling Solution: Custom Water Loop
> Stability Test: x264 (20 loops), AIDA64 (2 hours using 70% RAM)
> Batch Number:
> Ram Speed: 1866Mhz
> Input Voltage: 2.000
> Motherboard: Asus Maximus VI Hero
> 
> I forgot to take a picture, but I will do it tomorrow to refine my 4.5 OC a bit


You will be charted soon.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topsu*
> 
> Anyone who has water cooled it 4670k, could you tell me what voltage and clockspeed are you running, which waterblock do you have and what temps are you getting.


Temps vary up to say, 55C depending on what voltage is needed at what multiplier and what stress test.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheHunter*
> 
> I would suggest you to set LLC5 or 6 (start with 6)


Why recommend LLC 5 or 6? AUTO = 8 on ASUS which raises it under load. LLC of 7 keeps it what you set in BIOS, so 5 and 6 both would lower VCCIN under load.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topsu*
> 
> which waterblock do you have and what temps are you getting.


I'd recommend looking at the 380I, very nice looking/feeling block and does the job well too (the more important part). I used to have Raystorm, the 380I does a better job.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crabby654*
> 
> Alrighty so something changed this time.
> 
> I did the CPU LLC and and CPU Current Cap changes I posted above and I this time I got a different BSOD, WHEA_UNCONTROLLABLE_ERROR, so maybe that is some kind of progress?
> 
> I just upped my vcore to 1.376v...eer but it didnt change? odd


Really sounds like you've ran into the same problem as me. I'm 1.32v @ x45 but then trying to get x46 stable in any form became an impossible task, I needed some special sauce that I just couldn't find from any setting. Like you, first you get rid off the 124 by raising the vcore but then 101 becomes the problem and no amount of VCCIN or any other setting "fixed" that. I could be stable for few runs, only to fail on the next. For me it simply behaved exactly the same way between 1.38v - 1.42v with VCCIN up to 2.05v. So I gave up.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> I still think the benchmark is a tougher stability test than the stress test.
> I lowered the vcore to 1.17V & XTU bench crashed within 3 seconds. Lowered it more to 1.16V & the stress test still ran for 3 hours no problem.
> x264 crashed 5% into the first pass of loop 2 at 1.16v, made it to the second pass at 1.17V, so that is more solid as a stress test than the XTU stress test for something to run for a few hours.


Glad to see others confirm this too. Did you happen to run those tests (X264 etc) on the XTU stable vcore and those passed? I assume yes as you're not saying otherwise but just checking..


----------



## TheHunter

^
Because maximum is not always the best, also higher 7 or 8 heats more. SVID drop doesnt matter much, I saw by me it dropped from 1.792v to 1.75v and it was still stable, while Cpu voltage stays at fixed adaptive value and it doesnt drop.

Cpu current and VRM matter more,
btw ideal LLC would be ~ 75% and that is ~ LLC 5- LLC6. >>> ideal with adaptive voltage. and Cpu current 120-130% with VRM optimized.

At least by higher OC (4.6, 4.7ghz)
Im now at 4.5GHz @ 1.176v, LLC3, vrm optimized, cpu current 110%, SVID 1.72V

for comparison

4.7ghz @ 1.278v, LLC6, vrm optimized, cpu current 120%, SVID 1.82v, vccsa 0.010v+

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug2507*
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2458100_doug2507_cinebench_r11.5_core_i7_4770k_11.28_points
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2458078_doug2507_cinebench_r15_core_i7_4770k_1047_cb
> 
> Single CB15 [email protected] http://www.overclock.net/t/1431032/top-cinebench-r15-cpu-scores/0_30


Impressive,









I see 5.1Ghz needs 1.39v, what volts do you need for ~ 4.7ghz?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheHunter*
> 
> Impressive,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see 5.1Ghz needs 1.39v, what volts do you need for ~ 4.7ghz?


Hey,

Is your OC still 4.7 @ 1.265?


----------



## Doug2507

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheHunter*
> 
> Impressive,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see 5.1Ghz needs 1.39v, what volts do you need for ~ 4.7ghz?


It's the one multi i never OC'd.

[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]

These are all x264, xtu bench and xtu stress (9hr) stable.

Anything higher is for benching only.


----------



## TheHunter

^
Great tnx









Edit: what kinda of setting did you use for 4.8 or for 5ghz, LLC, VRM, SVID, Vccsa, etc? anything special?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Hey,
> Is your OC still 4.7 @ 1.265?


Apparently it was enough to pass few benchmarks and validate, I remeber it benched at 1.25v but failed later and then kinda passed all at 1.265v, but i needed 1.278v for 100% stability later on, idk now.

Well I guess you can change and use this then,
http://valid.canardpc.com/6bmbax

Im already back to 4.5ghz, since I dont need extra power..


----------



## Doug2507

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheHunter*
> 
> ^
> Great tnx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: what kinda of setting did you use for 4.8 or for 5ghz, LLC, VRM, SVID, Vccsa, etc? anything special?
> Apparently it was enough to pass few benchmarks and validate, I remeber it benched at 1.25v but failed later and then kinda passed all at 1.265v, idk now...
> 
> Now Im back to 4.5ghz since I dont need extra power..


Eh, vrin was 1.9v all the way up to 4.9ghz

Nothing 'special'. Only vcore and vrin with vdroop on 100% 4.9ghz and up. SA/IOA/IOD were only needed when upping vcore or/and ram.


----------



## NightHawk06

hey guys is 4.9ghz at 1.490vcore safe?? at 4.8ghz 1.4vcore i only get high of 68c 2hrs stress testing Prime95


----------



## fleetfeather

1.49v is not considered safe


----------



## NightHawk06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> 1.49v is not considered safe


o.o whats safe ? how high of VCCIN can i go 1.95- 2.0v?


----------



## fleetfeather

1.40v and below is what most people feel comfortable with. There's not enough data to know for sure if going above 1.40v is doing damage.

2.15v is about the upper limit for VCCIN


----------



## NightHawk06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> 1.40v and below is what most people feel comfortable with. There's not enough data to know for sure if going above 1.40v is doing damage.
> 
> 2.15v is about the upper limit for VCCIN


thanks for letting me know whats sup I have to ask when I set my vcore to like 1.390v it reads 1.440vcore on Hwmonitor is that right??
why does it use so much vcore i didnt even set in bios?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NightHawk06*
> 
> thanks for letting me know whats sup I have to ask when I set my vcore to like 1.390v it reads 1.440vcore on Hwmonitor is that right??
> why does it use so much vcore i didnt even set in bios?


I assume you are on adaptive voltage. There should be a bios setting for tubro adaptive vcore. Set it to something like .001 and that should fix your issues it did for me.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I assume you are on adaptive voltage. There should be a bios setting for tubro adaptive vcore. Set it to something like .001 and that should fix your issues it did for me.


Could it also be really loose LLC?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crun*
> 
> Guyz, do you think it is worth upgrading from i5-750 @3.6 (no, it can't go any higher) to i5-4670k? I am playing in 1080p, getting a 120hz monitor soon so a better CPU would really help in obtaining such high fps wow
> 
> Can I expect it to run @4.2GHz with Mugen 2 rev. b within reasonable temperatures? Yea i know everything comes down to lottery luck, but I seem to be really unlucky with it (awful i5-750, bad R9 290 but at least it unlocked)


4.2ghz is easy for most chips. 4ghz is an undervolt for me (~1.05vcore..)

I can't really read all of the posts in details (i slept and >60 posts, damnit) but i wanted to say: If you're getting 101's (clock watchdog errors) then the worst thing you can do is add large amounts of vcore, from everything i know now, best course of action seems to be add VRIN in 0.05 steps within reason (2.0 at 1.3vcore.. 2.2 @1.4, perhaps - potentially unsafe though, 2.0 seeeems ok) which will most likely fix it; if you're getting 101 because you don't have high enough stable VRIN and you add vcore, then you're just raising the demands on VRIN even higher


----------



## NightHawk06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I assume you are on adaptive voltage. There should be a bios setting for tubro adaptive vcore. Set it to something like .001 and that should fix your issues it did for me.


which one is that have no idea :/ a noob lol


----------



## NightHawk06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Could it also be really loose LLC?


I cant seem to find LLC in my mobo i posted pic above! I remember my old mobo G1 sniper had a llc already had it at extreme or high


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NightHawk06*
> 
> which one is that have no idea :/ a noob lol


It should be CPU core off set mode. Try changing that to manual or whatever and then change the voltage to .001
I'd also do that for your uncore. It's spiking up a lot, too.


----------



## NightHawk06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> It should be CPU core off set mode. Try changing that to manual or whatever and then change the voltage to .001
> I'd also do that for your uncore. It's spiking up a lot, too.


this what you talking bout I change it to + 2 on both? I have ask what does this setting do?
I get these results on Prime95 stress testing!


----------



## Cyro999

Those temps look too cold, is it just large fft or is it colder too in small?


----------



## soulbytes

@Nighthawk06 i might say your vccin is too high, if you are planning to use the setting for daily better use 1.90-1.95. If it goes only for bench ... Go ahead


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheHunter*
> 
> ^
> Because maximum is not always the best, also higher 7 or 8 heats more. SVID drop doesnt matter much, I saw by me it dropped from 1.792v to 1.75v and it was still stable, while Cpu voltage stays at fixed adaptive value and it doesnt drop.


I guess my point wasn't simple enough.. if you're fine with VCCIN dropping to X value then why not set it to that in the first place? Using LLC5 or 6 will give you higher VCCIN @ idle compared to @ load. I can't see any reason why that'd make sense.. just set it and forget it.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheHunter*
> 
> ^
> Great tnx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: what kinda of setting did you use for 4.8 or for 5ghz, LLC, VRM, SVID, Vccsa, etc? anything special?
> Apparently it was enough to pass few benchmarks and validate, I remeber it benched at 1.25v but failed later and then kinda passed all at 1.265v, but i needed 1.278v for 100% stability later on, idk now.
> 
> Well I guess you can change and use this then,
> http://valid.canardpc.com/6bmbax
> 
> Im already back to 4.5ghz, since I dont need extra power..


Why do I have you listed in my chart like 3 times, lol. I think I typoed your name into other people's name.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NightHawk06*
> 
> hey guys is 4.9ghz at 1.490vcore safe?? at 4.8ghz 1.4vcore i only get high of 68c 2hrs stress testing Prime95


It's in the guide.
The guide was originally made around MSi G45/Gd65 mobo, you should be right at home there...


----------



## Cyro999

If you only get 68c max from prime at 1.4vcore.. that's pretty crazy, like Delid+i5 territory with a high end cooling solution if not water setup, if you don't have that i'd make sure prime is working properly (avx-compatible OS which requires update on w7 etc)


----------



## BoredErica

My D14 hits 69C max on blend for 27.9 Prime. That's the coldest Prime setting there. ...On 1.25 VID. As far as I know, 68C on Prime with 1.4v is impossible on air and probably same for liquid without delid.


----------



## Cyro999

Blend runs large-fft for the first 15 minutes by default on 27.9


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Blend runs large-fft for the first 15 minutes by default on 27.9


Too weird that I got different temps for each setting, then.


----------



## fleetfeather

25C ambient
h100i push-pull with AP15's
Delidded with CLP and MX4
4770k with HT
1.35v Vcore

= 70C x264 20 loops.

Anyone claiming lower temps than me on a D14 is simply lying, unless their ambient temps are significantly different. It's that simple really


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Too weird that I got different temps for each setting, then.


Prime runs like 50 different FFT sizes (which is why you'd run it for ~12-24 hours if you tested with it), it's not weird at all


----------



## NightHawk06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Those temps look too cold, is it just large fft or is it colder too in small?


it was running Large FTT the middle part.. I have a problem i just got home from movies and my system was shut down that mean unstable??


----------



## Cyro999

Yea check bluescreenview


----------



## NightHawk06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulbytes*
> 
> @Nighthawk06 i might say your vccin is too high, if you are planning to use the setting for daily better use 1.90-1.95. If it goes only for bench ... Go ahead


oh ya when I raise to 2.0v I was able to lower vcore on cpu! but idk what + 1 is on core offset voltage anyone explain that to me?


----------



## NightHawk06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Yea check bluescreenview


doesnt say anything hmm and I just turn on system when I got home and raise voltage +10 vcore and it shut down again when typing on here!
went back to my old overclock! so is it safe 24/7 to run 2.0 VCCIN?? What do i need to change core voltage offset +1 what that do?


----------



## BoredErica

Hi, it's my birthday.

As a present, I demand Doug's Haswell CPU. And a blood sacrifice.

People who've had more birthdays live longer, you know that? I didn't know that. True facts. The more you know.









Quote:



> Originally Posted by *NightHawk06*
> 
> so is it safe 24/7 to run 2.0 VCCIN??


READ THE DUCKING FIRST POST


----------



## Doug2507

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NightHawk06*
> 
> I cant seem to find LLC in my mobo i posted pic above! I remember my old mobo G1 sniper had a llc already had it at extreme or high


Digital All Power -> CPU Vdroop Offset Control. From what i've been told auto on the MSI boards is 100%but i always set it manually anyway,

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> READ THE DUCKING FIRST POST


Subtle as ever! Happy Birthday dude!


----------



## NightHawk06

Hey guys am I doing it right?? I wanted to try out 4.9ghz







I started at 1.42vcore and did this as you can see is this okay results I know the Vcore is high but working on lowering it by offset
I saw on Hwmonitor Under VID.... IA was 3.++ something idk if that good I put + instead of - in bios on offset and it went back down to 1.xxx


----------



## Doug2507

Not 100% sure what's going on there but IA is on an msi board for me is actual vcore. (usually .02-.03v higher than vcore in bios). I'd maybe suggest lowering the OC/voltages if having a play about with it till you know what everything does. Easiest way to screw the chip must be to set vcore to the sky and tinker with things.

Both the internal VR's you can disable.
vcore and vring voltage to override
drop vring to 1.15v, multi to x34
digital all power all to auto apart from vdroop, change to 100%
dram voltage manual to 1.65v
disable c-states/c1e
cpu pcie pll to LC
memory fast boot disabled
drop ram to 1333 or 1600

Edit - nice temps though, you must be somewhere cold!


----------



## NightHawk06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug2507*
> 
> Not 100% sure what's going on there but IA is on an msi board for me is actual vcore. (usually .02-.03v higher than vcore in bios). I'd maybe suggest lowering the OC/voltages if having a play about with it till you know what everything does. Easiest way to screw the chip must be to set vcore to the sky and tinker with things.
> 
> Both the internal VR's you can disable.
> vcore and vring voltage to override
> drop vring to 1.15v, multi to x34
> digital all power all to auto apart from vdroop, change to 100%
> dram voltage manual to 1.65v
> disable c-states/c1e
> cpu pcie pll to LC
> memory fast boot disabled
> drop ram to 1333 or 1600
> 
> Edit - nice temps though, you must be somewhere cold!


ya here another look just got done Overclocking to 4.9ghz at 1.380vcore and +15 offset it reads in Hwmonitor 1.43v!
ran Intel burn test got this results any good anyone? I have tried to lower Vcore or offset more but was Unstable push it back to 1.380 +15 offset seems stable on IBT & ya I live in Missouri kinda cold tonight lol


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Khrome*
> 
> Add me
> 
> i7 4770k
> Core Clock: 4.6 ghz
> CPU core Voltage : 1.312 volts
> max temp achieved: 58 C with a Corsar H100i running fans at 1200 RPM


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Khrome*
> 
> CPU Model: i7 4770k
> Core Multiplier: 46
> CPU VID: 1.312
> Vcore: 4.604
> Uncore Multiplier: 3.5 ghz
> Uncore Voltage: 1.2 volts
> Cooling Solution:Corsair H100i
> Stability Test: BF4 -64 man server for 2 Hours. Aida 64 for 2hours. Cinebench score: 894
> Ram Speed: 1600
> Input Voltage: 1.65
> Asus Vi Maximus Gene


I've charted you, but I suggest running stress test for longer period of time. If you crash and change your settings, please come back and update the chart.
Also, I doubt your Vcore is 4.604, lol.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> READ THE DUCKING FIRST POST


Happy birthday quacker!


----------



## cmdrfluff

Username: Cmdrfluff
CPU Model: 4670K
Core Multiplier: 45x
CPU VID: 1.275
Vcore: 1.296
Uncore Multiplier: 42x
Uncore Voltage: 1.125
Cooling Solution: Hyper 212+ W/ dual Scythe Ultra Kaze fans
Stability test: Prime95 (27.9) 8+ Hours (small FFTs & Blend)
Batch Number: 3313A645 (Costa Rica)
RAM Speed: 1866 @ 10-11-10-30-1T @1.500v (32Gb. G.Skill Ares)
Input Voltage: Auto (1.73x Boot, 1.808 Load)
Motherboard: Asus Hero, 1102 BIOS

Other info: 92C on Prime Small FFTs. Can get RAM to 2400 @ 11-13-13-31-1T @1.650v (run into boot cycle issues, but survives same stress tests). Need 1.325 CPU VID for 46x core/34x uncore (auto uncore voltage) with 1.9xx VCCIN, however temps go too high. Any tweaked voltages are in manual mode. All C-states are enabled. Digi+ settings are stock. Been running for just under a month on these settings without issues.

Great guide and information


----------



## TheHunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> I guess my point wasn't simple enough.. if you're fine with VCCIN dropping to X value then why not set it to that in the first place? Using LLC5 or 6 will give you higher VCCIN @ idle compared to @ load. I can't see any reason why that'd make sense.. just set it and forget it.


Why leave LLC at auto which makes LLC8 which means no SVID vdrop at all, also higher cpu temp, higher VRM temps and It will use the same 1.79v idle or by load overvolts a little...

LLC5 or LLC6 wont give you higher VCCIN, only prevent it from dropping to much like by LLC3 or LLC4, LLC7-8 overvolts it too.

I can disable SVID - it will be stuck at 1.69v and use LLC8, but it won't help because I need at least 1.79v minimum for 4.7Ghz @ 1.278v, small SVID vdrops are not important - ie with LLC5, LLC6 has no drop. - well at least on my deluxe mobo, maybe your pro needs higher since it has less vrm phases.

Now if it has drops to 1.76-1.77v then I can't use this as minimum unless I have higher LLC and if I use higher LLC it will heat more up to 5-7C difference on core0 (hottest core), LLC7 or 8 and cpu current at 130% will heat like crazy., really I know what I saw, I tweaked that section a lot. And sometimes all at auto uses to little or too much









Im at 4.5Ghz atm and I tweaked it so it uses the minimum required power and stays cool.
*LLC3, VRM optimized, cpu current 110%, Svid 1.70V, cpuv 1.176v.

By 4.6Ghz minimum LLC5 and cpu current 120% , vrm optimized, Svid 1.76v, to be stable by higher load (sudden high cpu usage spikes) with temps more under control.

By 4.7ghz minimum LLC5, cpu current 130%, Svid 1.79v; or LLC6 cpu current 120%, same Svid; with max temp 69-71C on core0. LLC6 & cpu current 130% max temp 74-76C on core0.

Anyway, my point is those auto vales can't be trusted 100% at higher OC, if you have problems then start tweaking DIGI+ too.


----------



## Topsu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> I'd recommend looking at the 380I, very nice looking/feeling block and does the job well too (the more important part).


I already got all the parts, including water block which is EK Supermacy and enough radspace to have my liquid cooled to near delta-t 0, but one of my fittings was faulty and I am waiting for a replacement so I just wanted to know what kind of temps to expect.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> As stated about a billion times in this thread now. Having another users settings will not help you. It's all up to the silicon gods on what your chip can run.


And sorry, I thought silicon only affected on voltage required for a clock, not how much heat specific voltage settings gives which I was pretty much asking.

So, I repeat my question again:

If you have watercooled your haswell, mind telling what voltage are you running at and how much are your temps?


----------



## OutlawII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topsu*
> 
> I already got all the parts, including water block which is EK Supermacy, but one of my fittings was faulty and I am waiting for a replacement so I just wanted to know what kind of temps to expect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And sorry, I thought silicon only affected on voltage required for a clock, not how much heat specific voltage settings gives which I was pretty much asking.


I got the same block u do highest temps i've seen was 74c at 1.37 volts,the problem lies in the chip not so much what block u use. At the 74 degree temp my water never got above 30 degrees,its just hard for all that heat to dissapate through such a small window (small die) . Should also add at my current 1.36 volts at 100 percent cpu usage (x-264 used for testing) max temp has been 72 degrees . But during gaming like BF4 highest i've seen is right around 55 thats right away then it drops into the 40's


----------



## jmann

hello guys what is IA VOLTAGE?


----------



## Crabby654

I have a question. So if I have C states enabled it automatically drops the voltage/clock speed when computer is idle. Using manual vcore for 1.300v while C Stats drops the idle vcore which is great, but is there any advantage to using offset vcore if I have it set for manual with C States on?


----------



## OutlawII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crabby654*
> 
> I have a question. So if I have C states enabled it automatically drops the voltage/clock speed when computer is idle. Using manual vcore for 1.300v while C Stats drops the idle vcore which is great, but is there any advantage to using offset vcore if I have it set for manual with C States on?


I don't think there is,basically from what i understand using offset is basically like using adaptive except u set your own offset instead of the mobo doing it. Everything i've read says u should use adaptive instead,they say it is more efficient. It is what i use and it works great


----------



## Doug2507

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jmann*
> 
> hello guys what is IA VOLTAGE?


Usually it's actual vcore, or pretty darn close! Should always be a bit higher than the vcore reading in HWMon.


----------



## unclewebb

If you are using the low power C6 or C7 state in Haswell, voltage automatically drops to virtually zero. There is no need to use offset voltage if you have all of the C States enabled. C States can save far more power than using offset voltages.

You can use RealTemp T|I Edition if you want to see what C States your CPU is using. It's always a good idea to make sure your motherboard bios selections are working properly.

http://imageshack.us/a/img850/8943/bynx.png


----------



## Crabby654

Oh amazing I had no idea there was a new version of RealTemp, I love this one! Now here is my question!

I'm curious how I should mess with my C States in the BIOS this is what RealTemp is showing me:


----------



## unclewebb

The way these Intel CPUs work is that individual cores can drop down to the low power C States like C6 and C7 and once all the cores are in the same C State, then the entire CPU package can also drop down to the same low power C State for further power reductions. If you look at my screen shot, you can see that my 3570K is using the individual core C States as well as the CPU Package C States.

RealTemp shows your individual cores are using the low power C7 state but the entire CPU package C States are disabled and not being used. You can have a look in the bios to see if you can enable these for further power reductions. I was helping one user that had this option in the bios but it only enabled the C2 Package C State and nothing deeper.

I released the T|I Edition over a year ago and created a new thread for it in the Intel CPU section but it got shuffled off to the Other Software section where no one can find it.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1330144/realtemp-t-i-edition

It's one of the very few tools available that can show you what your CPU is really doing. Give that old thread a bump if you have any questions. Closely watching the C States is a great way to track down all of the background crap running on your computer. Over 99% in C6 or C7 is a great number to shoot for. Some drivers are poorly written so they can interfere with the C States.


----------



## edsai

Hey folks,

I'm just curious what should be expected about the haswell's temps at stock clock on Prime95 or similars using heatsinks such like the Hyper 212 or the H100.

I was googling somewhere and I found folks complaining about their stock temps during a stress test using the H100.
Is it normal to see stock temps at 60C range during a stress test for a H100?


----------



## OutlawII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edsai*
> 
> Hey folks,
> 
> I'm just curious what should be expected about the haswell's temps at stock clock on Prime95 or similars using heatsinks such like the Hyper 212 or the H100.
> 
> I was googling somewhere and I found folks complaining about their stock temps during a stress test using the H100.
> Is it normal to see stock temps at 60C range during a stress test for a H100?


I would say yes


----------



## soulbytes

Share my new settings.

IBT make my temp reached 93c. I might change my thermal paste from mx-4 to liquid pro to get a better temp.



Settings :
4770K L316B828 Malaysia
CPU/Cache : 47/47
Vcore/Vcache : 1.296v/1.310v Bios (error reading on HWMonitor 1.342v)
CPU input voltage : 1.94v
SA : + 0.250
Others : Auto
Memory : Patriot Viper 3 Red 2x8gb 2133 11-11-11-30-2 1.5v @ 2600 12-13-13-27-1 1.65v
Cooling : Single loop 420 rad push/pull with EK WB Supremacy Nickel

Cheers


----------



## Calpern

Could really need some help now. I have been trying a lot lately but can't really get any stable clocks.








I want to try to get it to 4.4Ghz stable and after that maybe go higher if my temps allow it.
But right now it seems impossible to get it running. It always crashes when starting up or at desktop, even if I crank the volts up where I consider it high. So I don't really know what to do now.

The last overclock i tried was:
CPU Ratio: 44
Ring Ratio: 34
DRAM Frequency: 1600Mhz
X.M.P: Enable
DRAM Timing Mode Link
Vdroop: +25%
Vcore: 1.3v
VCCIN: 1.9v
DRAM Voltage 1.5v

I have also tried with even higher, vcore, vccin, ring voltage and both higher and lower ring ratio.
So now I'm clueless on whats causing the crash. I'm getting the BCCode: 124, btw.
Only clock I get stable is the OC genie at 4.0ghz, lol.
I can take some screenshots of my bios settings if that helps.


----------



## OutlawII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Calpern*
> 
> Could really need some help now. I have been trying a lot lately but can't really get any stable clocks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to try to get it to 4.4Ghz stable and after that maybe go higher if my temps allow it.
> But right now it seems impossible to get it running. It always crashes when starting up or at desktop, even if I crank the volts up where I consider it high. So I don't really know what to do now.
> 
> The last overclock i tried was:
> CPU Ratio: 44
> Ring Ratio: 34
> DRAM Frequency: 1600Mhz
> X.M.P: Enable
> DRAM Timing Mode Link
> Vdroop: +25%
> Vcore: 1.3v
> VCCIN: 1.9v
> DRAM Voltage 1.5v
> 
> I have also tried with even higher, vcore, vccin, ring voltage and both higher and lower ring ratio.
> So now I'm clueless on whats causing the crash. I'm getting the BCCode: 124, btw.
> Only clock I get stable is the OC genie at 4.0ghz, lol.
> I can take some screenshots of my bios settings if that helps.


Use manual instead of xmp for starters,put vdroop to auto


----------



## JackNaylorPE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edsai*
> 
> Hey folks,
> 
> I'm just curious what should be expected about the haswell's temps at stock clock on Prime95 or similars using heatsinks such like the Hyper 212 or the H100.
> 
> I was googling somewhere and I found folks complaining about their stock temps during a stress test using the H100.
> Is it normal to see stock temps at 60C range during a stress test for a H100?


H100 does no better than the better air coolers so I'm not sure why you would expect anything different


----------



## fleetfeather

The benchmark above is in the minority. A h100i usually pulls 2-5C better temps than a D14.

I have a D14 and a H100i myself. Using the same fans, I was 4C cooler under load on my 3570k with the h100i


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Why recommend LLC 5 or 6? AUTO = 8 on ASUS which raises it under load. LLC of 7 keeps it what you set in BIOS, so 5 and 6 both would lower VCCIN under load.
> I'd recommend looking at the 380I, very nice looking/feeling block and does the job well too (the more important part). I used to have Raystorm, the 380I does a better job.
> Really sounds like you've ran into the same problem as me. I'm 1.32v @ x45 but then trying to get x46 stable in any form became an impossible task, I needed some special sauce that I just couldn't find from any setting. Like you, first you get rid off the 124 by raising the vcore but then 101 becomes the problem and no amount of VCCIN or any other setting "fixed" that. I could be stable for few runs, only to fail on the next. For me it simply behaved exactly the same way between 1.38v - 1.42v with VCCIN up to 2.05v. So I gave up.
> Glad to see others confirm this too. Did you happen to run those tests (X264 etc) on the XTU stable vcore and those passed? I assume yes as you're not saying otherwise but just checking..


I did run 20 loops of x264, have that in the screen with XTU & IBT as well here http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-thread-with-statistics/7350_50#post_21464517
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> READ THE DUCKING FIRST POST


Merry B-day!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NightHawk06*
> 
> ya here another look just got done Overclocking to 4.9ghz at 1.380vcore and +15 offset it reads in Hwmonitor 1.43v!
> ran Intel burn test got this results any good anyone? I have tried to lower Vcore or offset more but was Unstable push it back to 1.380 +15 offset seems stable on IBT & ya I live in Missouri kinda cold tonight lol


Nice temps for that clock & voltage! I have some nice low voltage for the clock I'm at, but too hot to keep going higher...


----------



## Doug2507

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Calpern*
> 
> Could really need some help now. I have been trying a lot lately but can't really get any stable clocks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to try to get it to 4.4Ghz stable and after that maybe go higher if my temps allow it.
> But right now it seems impossible to get it running. It always crashes when starting up or at desktop, even if I crank the volts up where I consider it high. So I don't really know what to do now.
> 
> The last overclock i tried was:
> CPU Ratio: 44
> Ring Ratio: 34
> DRAM Frequency: 1600Mhz
> X.M.P: Enable
> DRAM Timing Mode Link
> Vdroop: +25%
> Vcore: 1.3v
> VCCIN: 1.9v
> DRAM Voltage 1.5v
> 
> I have also tried with even higher, vcore, vccin, ring voltage and both higher and lower ring ratio.
> So now I'm clueless on whats causing the crash. I'm getting the BCCode: 124, btw.
> Only clock I get stable is the OC genie at 4.0ghz, lol.
> I can take some screenshots of my bios settings if that helps.


Drop core multi down to x40
disable xmp
dram timing to auto
vdroop to 85% or higher (or auto depending on board)
vccin to auto
dram voltage to whatever the kit is designed to run at
ram freq. to 1333mhz
vcore to 1.2v
uncore to 1.15v

Boot to windows. If it fails raise vcore by .005v till it does. Once in windows run whatever stress program you want and raise vcore by .005v till stable. If you still can't get it stable, drop vcore back down, raise vccin by .025v then try again.


----------



## Calpern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutlawII*
> 
> Use manual instead of xmp for starters,put vdroop to auto


Did that now. Crashes after a minute or two when running prime95 small FFT.


----------



## OutlawII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Calpern*
> 
> Did that now. Crashes after a minute or two when running prime95 small FFT.


Put your vccin to auto once see what happens,also i would use x-264 for testing.How about dram timing mode put that to auto


----------



## Calpern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug2507*
> 
> Drop core multi down to x40
> disable xmp
> dram timing to auto
> vdroop to 85% or higher (or auto depending on board)
> vccin to auto
> dram voltage to whatever the kit is designed to run at
> ram freq. to 1333mhz
> vcore to 1.2v
> uncore to 1.15v
> 
> Boot to windows. If it fails raise vcore by .005v till it does. Once in windows run whatever stress program you want and raise vcore by .005v till stable. If you still can't get it stable, drop vcore back down, raise vccin by .025v then try again.


Looks like this is working. Vcore at 1.2v and uncore at 1.15v, boots and still running Prime95. Now what do I do if I want to go higher on the core multi? Just up it with 1 each time and feed it with more vcore if it crashes? Should I increase my ring ratio or is that useless and only necessary at higher clocks?

nvm


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Calpern*
> 
> Looks like this is working. Vcore at 1.2v and uncore at 1.15v, boots and still running Prime95. Now what do I do if I want to go higher on the core multi? Just up it with 1 each time and feed it with more vcore if it crashes? Should I increase my ring ratio or is that useless and only necessary at higher clocks?


The guide. Read it.


----------



## NightHawk06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> I did run 20 loops of x264, have that in the screen with XTU & IBT as well here http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-thread-with-statistics/7350_50#post_21464517
> Merry B-day!
> Nice temps for that clock & voltage! I have some nice low voltage for the clock I'm at, but too hot to keep going higher...


hey thank you not sure if this alright but manage to get 4.9ghz 1.380vcore and trying to lower it on offset but crashed so it pushes high of 1.43 or 2 Hwmonitor!
what cpu you running?


----------



## edsai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutlawII*
> 
> I would say yes


Thanks for the input.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackNaylorPE*
> 
> H100 does no better than the better air coolers so I'm not sure why you would expect anything different


Thanks for the input.

Actually my question is about the temps at stock clock (without oc) using any good cooler.

I just found folks reporting core temps hovering at 60C range on Prime95 using the H100 then I'm just curious if these temps are expected for the Haswells at stock clocks.
I'm not sure if their coolers are working as expected and if these temps are fine for any good cooler.

My concern is if I see core temps around 65C at stock clock I would not expect a good room for a much higher oc.


----------



## Doug2507

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Calpern*
> 
> Looks like this is working. Vcore at 1.2v and uncore at 1.15v, boots and still running Prime95. Now what do I do if I want to go higher on the core multi? Just up it with 1 each time and feed it with more vcore if it crashes? Should I increase my ring ratio or is that useless and only necessary at higher clocks?
> 
> nvm


Yep, once x40 is stable move on up to x41. With regards to vccin, .025v increments should get you in the ballpark area, fine tune with .005v. Leave everything else as is till you're happy with the core, you've probably read this in the guide now though.







Good idea to make a note of what each multi needs for being stable with whatever bench/stress you're using as it'll give you a heads up on how far you might be able to take it and if it's worth it for the volts you'll need. (scaling).


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NightHawk06*
> 
> hey thank you not sure if this alright but manage to get 4.9ghz 1.380vcore and trying to lower it on offset but crashed so it pushes high of 1.43 or 2 Hwmonitor!
> what cpu you running?


I was playing with a 4670k for that run, I also have a 4770k but that one is pretty average, 1.25V for 4.5ghz kinda chip, could not even do 5ghz at 1.5V, got to desktop & crashed opening superpi...

Playing with a 2600k again the other day & haswell walks all over it though. Benching XTU with 2600k at 5.5Ghz, I had to really tune the memory in to barely get ahead of the 4670k score at 4.7Ghz with very basic memory settings.


----------



## bond32

Testing 49x, so far having positive results. Last I tried this started getting random "01a" bsod. Now I backed the uncore down and having better luck. Vcore is at 1.465, max core temp is 68 C right now lol.


----------



## Calpern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug2507*
> 
> Yep, once x40 is stable move on up to x41. With regards to vccin, .025v increments should get you in the ballpark area, fine tune with .005v. Leave everything else as is till you're happy with the core, you've probably read this in the guide now though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good idea to make a note of what each multi needs for being stable with whatever bench/stress you're using as it'll give you a heads up on how far you might be able to take it and if it's worth it for the volts you'll need. (scaling).


Have been trying out different multipliers now. Got x42 to work with 1.250v core and vccin on auto. At x43 it crashed even at 1.3v but worked at 1.3v with vccin at 1.9v. Isn't 1.3v pretty high for a 4.3ghz clock?


----------



## Doug2507

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Calpern*
> 
> Have been trying out different multipliers now. Got x42 to work with 1.250v core and vccin on auto. At x43 it crashed even at 1.3v but worked at 1.3v with vccin at 1.9v. Isn't 1.3v pretty high for a 4.3ghz clock?


Yep, you'll find you need to raise vccin as you get higher on both vcore and core multi.

1.3v may be a little below average, the table on the 1st page will give you an idea of what the average is along with the plot chart. If x42 is stable at 1.25vcore and x43 at 1.3vcore then x44 will require over 1.35v. This is what i was on about with regards to scaling as it gives you an idea if it's worth pushing for x45 with regards to both voltage and temp.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheHunter*
> 
> Why leave LLC at auto which makes LLC8 which means no SVID vdrop at all, also higher cpu temp, higher VRM temps and It will use the same 1.79v idle or by load overvolts a little...


I don't think you're reading my posts? Either way I'm happy for you to OC any way you want but let me ask you a question; is VCCIN value more important under idle or load? If you say under load which I'm going to assume you will, then your advise doesn't make any sense.


----------



## fleetfeather

Lols @ people wanting to see vdroop from loose LLC...

Vdroop is a relic from the past, necessary when our PSUs and Mobo's had poor voltage regulation under transients. It's not an issue to see voltage move slightly away from nominated values, as long as the movement isn't extreme (which with high LLC, doesn't occur)

IMO, the best choice is to have tight LLC so that voltage sits as close to your nominated value as possible. Having voltage move higher under load is fine as long as you understand it's going to happen and set your idle voltage lower, which won't be an stability issue since you're idling lol.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cmdrfluff*
> 
> Username: Cmdrfluff
> CPU Model: 4670K
> Core Multiplier: 45x
> CPU VID: 1.275
> Vcore: 1.296
> Uncore Multiplier: 42x
> Uncore Voltage: 1.125
> Cooling Solution: Hyper 212+ W/ dual Scythe Ultra Kaze fans
> Stability test: Prime95 (27.9) 8+ Hours (small FFTs & Blend)
> Batch Number: 3313A645 (Costa Rica)
> RAM Speed: 1866 @ 10-11-10-30-1T @1.500v (32Gb. G.Skill Ares)
> Input Voltage: Auto (1.73x Boot, 1.808 Load)
> Motherboard: Asus Hero, 1102 BIOS
> 
> Other info: 92C on Prime Small FFTs. Can get RAM to 2400 @ 11-13-13-31-1T @1.650v (run into boot cycle issues, but survives same stress tests). Need 1.325 CPU VID for 46x core/34x uncore (auto uncore voltage) with 1.9xx VCCIN, however temps go too high. Any tweaked voltages are in manual mode. All C-states are enabled. Digi+ settings are stock. Been running for just under a month on these settings without issues.
> 
> Great guide and information


Thanks, you'll be charted soon.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Happy birthday quacker!


QUACK THANKS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulbytes*
> 
> Share my new settings.
> 
> IBT make my temp reached 93c. I might change my thermal paste from mx-4 to liquid pro to get a better temp.
> 
> 
> 
> Settings :
> 4770K L316B828 Malaysia
> CPU/Cache : 47/47
> Vcore/Vcache : 1.296v/1.310v Bios (error reading on HWMonitor 1.342v)
> CPU input voltage : 1.94v
> SA : + 0.250
> Others : Auto
> Memory : Patriot Viper 3 Red 2x8gb 2133 11-11-11-30-2 1.5v @ 2600 12-13-13-27-1 1.65v
> Cooling : Single loop 420 rad push/pull with EK WB Supremacy Nickel
> 
> Cheers


You will be updated.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> I did run 20 loops of x264, have that in the screen with XTU & IBT as well here http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-thread-with-statistics/7350_50#post_21464517
> Merry B-day!
> Nice temps for that clock & voltage! I have some nice low voltage for the clock I'm at, but too hot to keep going higher...


THANKS


----------



## pkrexer

Thought I would post my 4.7ghz settings:

XMP Profile 1
Core Multiplier: 47x
Vcore control - Manual
CPU VID: 1.410
Uncore Multiplier: 40x
Uncore Voltage: 1.270
LLC: Level 7
Input Voltage: 2.10
Phase Control: Optimized
Current: 130%
System Agent Offset: +.05v
CPU Analog / Digital Offset: +.05v


----------



## fleetfeather

What effect does phase control and current have? Didn't bother tinkering with those settings


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> What effect does phase control and current have? Didn't bother tinkering with those settings


I'm curious of this as well... I have always set phase control to "ext perf" on my board, the gigabyte z87-oc. Also I can't find any settings in the bios to alter the max power draw. I noticed in XTU it's possible to up the limits.

Edit: Finally starting to hit 80's after running cpu miner at 100% and gpu miner...


----------



## OutlawII

I'm curious about llc what exactly does it do? I've seen different answers not sure what is what


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Lols @ people wanting to see vdroop from loose LLC...
> 
> Vdroop is a relic from the past, necessary when our PSUs and Mobo's had poor voltage regulation under transients. It's not an issue to see voltage move slightly away from nominated values, as long as the movement isn't extreme (which with high LLC, doesn't occur)
> 
> IMO, the best choice is to have tight LLC so that voltage sits as close to your nominated value as possible. Having voltage move higher under load is fine as long as you understand it's going to happen and set your idle voltage lower, which won't be an stability issue since you're idling lol.


I'm curious about your first statement. If vdroop is a "relic from the past", then why does my motherboard have a specific setting for it?


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutlawII*
> 
> I'm curious about llc what exactly does it do? I've seen different answers not sure what is what


Higher LLC reduces/eliminates voltage droop. Weaker LLC introduces voltage droop.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> I'm curious about your first statement. If vdroop is a "relic from the past", then why does my motherboard have a specific setting for it?


Vdroop options exist by request of manufacturers to safeguard from extreme scenarios.

The Auto settings should be dictating very limited vdroop by default. There is no reason why people should be manually adjusting these parameters to introduce vdroop. It just doesn't make sense to do it.

Edit: by "extreme scenarios", I'm referring to extremely bad scenarios, when someone is using some 10 year old PSU or a 50 dollar z87 mobo with low complexity, low quality, analog power phases


----------



## bond32

So much for 4.9 ghz... even with 1.5 vcore still got 101 bsod









Mine is stable at 4.8, temps never go above 76 C load. Not sure I would add any more than 1.5 to the vcore...


----------



## JackNaylorPE

Here's my numbers on water at stock speeds if ya find it useful.

Idle / Max
Core 0 26 54
Core 1 27 56
Core 2 26 49
Core 3 26 48

and at 4.6 Ghz
Idle Max
Core 0 30 74
Core 1 29 73
Core 2 28 70
Core 3 27 65

Core Ratio same as CPU multiplier in both cases

But my tests were run using adaptive voltage control and RoG Real Bench .... P95 under adaptive not recommended.


----------



## Shweller

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulbytes*
> 
> probably you got a good chip right there... try up the vrin to 1.90 and set your vcore to 1.2v for 4.6ghz ... see if this can boot to windows. cheers.




Let me know what you guys think. Did a very high test run on Intelburn at 4.6ghz. I set VRIN to 1.9V, Vcore to 1.24V, and turned off XMP and set to 1600mhz. I was concerned that Coretemp went unresponsive a few times as I have that program set as my overheat protection... I was running my two XSPC 140mm fans at 100% throughout the test mounted on my EX280 rad with Raystorm block and D5 pump set to 2. (Note: I have been running 4.5ghs stable for months with a VRIN of 1.7V and just want to see how far my chip will go)


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pkrexer*
> 
> Thought I would post my 4.7ghz settings:
> 
> XMP Profile 1
> Core Multiplier: 47x
> Vcore control - Manual
> CPU VID: 1.410
> Uncore Multiplier: 40x
> Uncore Voltage: 1.270
> LLC: Level 7
> Input Voltage: 2.10
> Phase Control: Optimized
> Current: 130%
> System Agent Offset: +.05v
> CPU Analog / Digital Offset: +.05v


Charted. What heatsink, batch, ram setting?

You've only run realbench for one hour. While you might be stable, I recommend running it for a longer period of time.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulbytes*
> 
> Share my new settings.
> 
> IBT make my temp reached 93c. I might change my thermal paste from mx-4 to liquid pro to get a better temp.
> 
> 
> 
> Settings :
> 4770K L316B828 Malaysia
> CPU/Cache : 47/47
> Vcore/Vcache : 1.296v/1.310v Bios (error reading on HWMonitor 1.342v)
> CPU input voltage : 1.94v
> SA : + 0.250
> Others : Auto
> Memory : Patriot Viper 3 Red 2x8gb 2133 11-11-11-30-2 1.5v @ 2600 12-13-13-27-1 1.65v
> Cooling : Single loop 420 rad push/pull with EK WB Supremacy Nickel
> 
> Cheers


You've already been charted, but I'd be careful of going any higher on that Vring.


----------



## soulbytes

[/quote]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shweller*
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know what you guys think. Did a very high test run on Intelburn at 4.6ghz. I set VRIN to 1.9V, Vcore to 1.24V, and turned off XMP and set to 1600mhz. I was concerned that Coretemp went unresponsive a few times as I have that program set as my overheat protection... I was running my two XSPC 140mm fans at 100% throughout the test mounted on my EX280 rad with Raystorm block and D5 pump set to 2. (Note: I have been running 4.5ghs stable for months with a VRIN of 1.7V and just want to see how far my chip will go)


Nice one you good to go . Now try to reduce your Vring bit by bit i might say by 0.05. cheers. find the lowest voltage as good as possible.


----------



## soulbytes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Charted. What heatsink, batch, ram setting?
> You've only run realbench for one hour. While you might be stable, I recommend running it for a longer period of time.
> 
> You've already been charted, but I'd be careful of going any higher on that Vring.


what you suggest for the vring bro? and how high ican go ? thaanks .


----------



## EliteGhost

Hi I need a little help on getting stable. I passed the Intel burn test 20 passes at maximum. Also ran the benchmark in Intel XTU 5 times no crash. But playing an hour or more of bf4 and bluescreen. And for some reason setting my cache ratio to 40 made me more stable. Settings I have are below.


----------



## soulbytes

@eliteghost have you tried run hyperpi 32mb ? And run an hour or two xtu stress test cpu and memory see if its stable. Cheers


----------



## The Real Deal

4670K @ 5GHz


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Real Deal*
> 
> 4670K @ 5GHz


Use the form in the op preeze


----------



## Barefooter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Real Deal*
> 
> 4670K @ 5GHz


Nice!!


----------



## Doug2507

Don't think DW will chart that based on a Pi run...


----------



## Shweller

Can you please add me to the list OP.

Username:shweller
CPU Model:i5 4670K
Core Multiplier: X46
CPU VID: 1.24v
Vcore: 1.26v
Uncore Multiplier: x34
Uncore Voltage: Auto
Cooling Solution: Custom Loop (Raystorm Block)
Stability Test: IBT Very High 10 pass 814.69 seconds
Batch Number: 310 MALAY
Ram Speed: 1600mhz CL9
Input Voltage: 1.90v
Motherboard: Gigabyte Z87X UD4H


----------



## jayfresh1271

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shweller*
> 
> Can you please add me to the list OP.
> 
> Username:shweller
> CPU Model:i5 4670K
> Core Multiplier: X46
> CPU VID: 1.24v
> Vcore: 1.26v
> Uncore Multiplier: x34
> Uncore Voltage: Auto
> Cooling Solution: Custom Loop (Raystorm Block)
> Stability Test: IBT Very High 10 pass 814.69 seconds
> Batch Number: 310 MALAY
> Ram Speed: 1600mhz CL9
> Input Voltage: 1.90v
> Motherboard: Gigabyte Z87X UD4H


Thats a good chip i am new to intel overclocking. But my chip so far need these setting to get to 4.3Ghz
CPU Model:i5 4670K
Core Multiplier: X43
CPU VID: 1.20v
Vcore: 1.30v
Uncore Multiplier: x35
Input Voltage 1.91
I ran prime95 small FFT for 3:30 hours n so far no problems intelburn test on high for 10 loops


----------



## NightHawk06

Hey guys i'm need of Help lol I'm trying to get 4.9ghz stable and IDK whats going I use IBT and it tells me its stable at all kinds of Voltage was stable before under 1.4v on IBT
then ran Prime95 crashes right! When I go into bios change CPU voltage Offset to -10 lets say it reads on Hwmonitor IA 3.XXX w/e when I use + offset it goes back to 1.XXX w/e can I use both - and +?? is it suppose to do that or do I not need to worry bout IA?

My temps never go above 70c LOL


----------



## bond32

I think, at least it used to be, when using IBT even though it completes look at the results.... They are all skewed which means it isn't stable. What is your vcore?


----------



## NightHawk06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> I think, at least it used to be, when using IBT even though it completes look at the results.... They are all skewed which means it isn't stable. What is your vcore?


oh ya that sucks and right now pushing 1.47v in bios it reads on Hwmonitor 1.5v in process of trying to use - Offset lower it under 1.49v see what happens
but my temps never go above 70c lol


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NightHawk06*
> 
> oh ya that sucks and right now pushing 1.47v in bios it reads on Hwmonitor 1.5v in process of trying to use - Offset lower it under 1.49v see what happens
> but my temps never go above 70c lol


I think when getting this high even with temps in check it won't matter, it's just plane unstable. Yesterday I tested 49x on mine, slowly upping vcore all the way to 1.5. I had identical bsod's around 1.47-1.5: nothing improved stability. I could pass XTU for an hour or 2 with max temp around 82 C, but would get bsod's when actually doing things.


----------



## NightHawk06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> I think when getting this high even with temps in check it won't matter, it's just plane unstable. Yesterday I tested 49x on mine, slowly upping vcore all the way to 1.5. I had identical bsod's around 1.47-1.5: nothing improved stability. I could pass XTU for an hour or 2 with max temp around 82 C, but would get bsod's when actually doing things.


oh ya hmm did you raise vcore around 1.47-1.48? I'm stable around here past 3+hrs so far stable I did cancel earlier my Overclock was pushing over 1.5v so backed down to 1.5 on dot in process of trying to lower it more its been bout 3+hrs stress testing at 1.46vcore -1.5 on hwmonitor but again still trying to lower vcore see what happens! that sucks you couldnt reach 4.9ghz my temps never go over 70c that all 3 cores last core only stays 55c under


----------



## NightHawk06

Is that Safe using the CPU voltage offset --?? when I use the -10 offset Hwmonitor reads IA 3.XXX w/e


----------



## bond32

I don't use offset so I couldn't tell you. Perhaps try static 1.5 on vcore, see what happens? Also I believe my VCCIN was around 2.25. Maybe it needed to be higher, not sure. I may work on it again soon.

Edit: Try gaming, or something other than stress tests too. I fully believe BF4 to be a solid identifier of stability... I passed a few hours on xtu yet got BSOD 101 after 30 min or so on BF4. If your temps are staying under 90 I honestly don't see how any damage could be done but that's my opinion. With that said I didn't feel comfortable going over 1.5 on vcore as I started hitting 82-84 C max.


----------



## NightHawk06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> I don't use offset so I couldn't tell you. Perhaps try static 1.5 on vcore, see what happens? Also I believe my VCCIN was around 2.25. Maybe it needed to be higher, not sure. I may work on it again soon.
> 
> Edit: Try gaming, or something other than stress tests too. I fully believe BF4 to be a solid identifier of stability... I passed a few hours on xtu yet got BSOD 101 after 30 min or so on BF4. If your temps are staying under 90 I honestly don't see how any damage could be done but that's my opinion. With that said I didn't feel comfortable going over 1.5 on vcore as I started hitting 82-84 C max.


ya was thinking bout it but idk lol they say going above 1.4 is insane but IDK lmao I might give it a try since my temps wont even go past 70c lol
They say VCCIN 2.1v is 24/7 safe but dont know bout that I set mine at 2.0v! I test on bf3 cause bf4 is not just all the way there yet ROFL
bf3 good game check for stability i have always used that game it tells me wats sup.. I might push over 1.5v but idk bout that just yet


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NightHawk06*
> 
> ya was thinking bout it but idk lol they say going above 1.4 is insane but IDK lmao I might give it a try since my temps wont even go past 70c lol
> They say VCCIN 2.1v is 24/7 safe but dont know bout that I set mine at 2.0v! I test on bf3 cause bf4 is not just all the way there yet ROFL
> bf3 good game check for stability i have always used that game it tells me wats sup.. I might push over 1.5v but idk bout that just yet


Honestly too, I haven't observed much change with the VCCIN. Perhaps it just needs to be in a certain range, i'm not sure. Point being it may not matter. Again, just my opinion, but if temps are in check disregard the "1.4 VCORE WILL CATCH FIRE!!!111!!" statements...


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Real Deal*
> 
> 4670K @ 5GHz


omg....


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shweller*
> 
> Can you please add me to the list OP.
> 
> Username:shweller
> CPU Model:i5 4670K
> Core Multiplier: X46
> CPU VID: 1.24v
> Vcore: 1.26v
> Uncore Multiplier: x34
> Uncore Voltage: Auto
> Cooling Solution: Custom Loop (Raystorm Block)
> Stability Test: IBT Very High 10 pass 814.69 seconds
> Batch Number: 310 MALAY
> Ram Speed: 1600mhz CL9
> Input Voltage: 1.90v
> Motherboard: Gigabyte Z87X UD4H


You will be charted soon, thanks.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NightHawk06*
> 
> oh ya that sucks and right now pushing 1.47v in bios it reads on Hwmonitor 1.5v in process of trying to use - Offset lower it under 1.49v see what happens
> but my temps never go above 70c lol
> Sure, if your temps are fine then they are fine. But when is a voltage too high and cause degradation? It's a question mark.
> But yes, when people mention a voltage it's a general suggestion and doesn't apply to everybody.


----------



## NightHawk06

what is degradation? srry i'm a noob at overclocking lol but almost got 2hrs stress testing done but cant seem to find out whats the max vcore both these programs telling me different!
is it okay to use the - offset and when I boot into Windows it shows 3.XXX w/e V. when I use + offset it shows 1.XXX V. idk how it jumps that high when using negative mode


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *NightHawk06*
> 
> what is degradation? srry i'm a noob at overclocking lol but almost got 2hrs stress testing done but cant seem to find out whats the max vcore both these programs telling me different!
> is it okay to use the - offset and when I boot into Windows it shows 3.XXX w/e V. when I use + offset it shows 1.XXX V. idk how it jumps that high when using negative mode


I just use Hwinfo man.

Degradation happens when you run too high a voltage on a CPU. There are two dangers to overclocking, temps and degradation. Temps are easy to detect. Degredation is mostly independent of temps. Over the long term, you will eventually find that the CPU requires more voltage to stay stable under the same frequency and it will get worse and worse. By long term, I'm talking months down the road, and there is not much we can do to see whether one voltage will degrade or not. We are going by rough estimates and guessing in some parts.

In my opinion, degradation is a possibility once you go above 1.4. 1.45, 1.5, and higher. That said, one can make the argument that by the time it degrades, you probably already upgraded your CPU because it's been so long. I am running 1.42v for the record.

No, to date there are no documented incidents of degradation because those cases by itself are few and far in between, and they take a loooong time to surface typically.


----------



## EliteGhost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulbytes*
> 
> @eliteghost have you tried run hyperpi 32mb ? And run an hour or two xtu stress test cpu and memory see if its stable. Cheers


Just finished running xtu for 2 hours did an hour on cpu and an hour on memory, passed both. Also ran hyper pi and passed. So I guess raising my cache ratio voltage to 1.140 made it stable? I would like to go higher but since I need 1.140 to get 4ghz stable is pretty bad.


----------



## fleetfeather

XTU is rubbish. Go run OCCT Large or x264 IMO


----------



## TheHunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> I don't think you're reading my posts? Either way I'm happy for you to OC any way you want but let me ask you a question; is VCCIN value more important under idle or load? If you say under load which I'm going to assume you will, then your advise doesn't make any sense.


No I am reading it, but Eng is not my native language so I might have some trouble with communication..

Ok I'll try one more time,
I don't want to use max LLC because at max it will heat more then by LLC5-6, also higher cpu current will heat more as well, especially if I raise both at the same time.

And all DIGI+ values at auto can be unstable at higher OC, cpu current probably to low at auto value..

So the perfect balance so far was LLC6 & current 120% or LLC5 & 130%, at higher 4.6Ghz+ OC, at least in my case.

About SVID aka VCCIN,. All it needs is to have certain amount and that's it, small VCCIN vdrop wont magically make it unstable, cpu current to low will make it sooner. Yes higher LLC will prevent it from dropping to much (LLC5 makes 0.003v -0.004v drop, LLC6 no drop or very minimal 0.001-0.002v), while cpuv is fixed and doesnt drop even with LLC1.

Now I don't mind running VCCIN with higher LLC or to have "higher VCCIN idle" then at load., But I mind it if I can use lower LLC and have lower cpu temp this way (at full load)..

*there is also a initial VCCIN in my case ~ 1.95 -1.98v, but i have no control of that.

Look all at stock , DIGI+ at auto and it still has small VCCIN drop.. Its the same by LLC5 or LLC6,


Also LLC isn't connected only to VCCIN, it also affects VCCSA, VTT, to high will put other voltages higher and thus heat up more..

^
So this is my only reason why I brought DIGI + section in the first place >> to use lower temps at same cpuv and for stability reasons. Sometimes auto is not the best.

If you dont like tweaking DIGI+ section and believe ASUS perfected it, then ok. But I dont agree with that, it can be ok up to ~ 1.20v, but anything higher needs extra tweaking for sure


----------



## error-id10t

I'm all for new ideas and posting about them, otherwise this thread would just keep going in circles (no offense to anyone). I'm just trying to understand what you're seeing and why I don't see it.

So that said and comparing our relatively similar systems (Pro vs. your Delux), I don't see any changes in VTT or VCCSA values when I change LLC. For me they are as below regardless if I use LLC7 or go down to LLC5:

VCCSA = 0.840v idle/load
VTT = 1.104v idle / 1.120v load

I'm going to assume the different values we see for these 2 specifically is due to our RAM speed and volt differences (me; 2400MHz @ 1.65v). If someone knows better, they can chime in.

So the only thing that changes for me is VCCIN. For me when I move down from LLC7 to LLC5, the drop in VCCIN under load is 0.03v (compared to what you say 0.003v), so in my case 1.85v goes down to 1.82v. LLC7 keeps it steady idle/load.

Also note that if you do enable SVID, you don't have control of VCCIN anymore. I assume this is why you noted your "initial VCCIN which you have no control over"? From memory when I enabled SVID, VCCIN is shown as 1.82v.

Regarding what I have in DIGI+, the only item I leave on auto is frequency as I've yet to see any proof that setting this to a manual value improves anything.


----------



## Shweller

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayfresh1271*
> 
> Thats a good chip i am new to intel overclocking. But my chip so far need these setting to get to 4.3Ghz
> CPU Model:i5 4670K
> Core Multiplier: X43
> CPU VID: 1.20v
> Vcore: 1.30v
> Uncore Multiplier: x35
> Input Voltage 1.91
> I ran prime95 small FFT for 3:30 hours n so far no problems intelburn test on high for 10 loops


1.3V to get to 4.3ghz is on the high side. It doesn't leave much headroom for a higher multiplier. I will try to take my chip to 5ghz once I get my Phobya 200 xtreme and throw that in my loop. I think I may be able to get it with 1.35v but there is no way to tell without actually trying it&#8230;.May even have to delid depending on temps once I get there.


----------



## BoredErica

And Jayfresh, a 0.1v voltage variance between loads? Are you sure you're not stressing on adaptive? That is a huge variance.


----------



## soulbytes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteGhost*
> 
> Just finished running xtu for 2 hours did an hour on cpu and an hour on memory, passed both. Also ran hyper pi and passed. So I guess raising my cache ratio voltage to 1.140 made it stable? I would like to go higher but since I need 1.140 to get 4ghz stable is pretty bad.


Hummm i think you already have a quite stable CPU i dont think you need extra voltage on that. You can try btw







.. maybe is not enough for BF4 .. i read somewhere in this thread .. when you have your system stable but not working properly in BF4 then blame the game. Btw try to uninstall you Video driver and install the new one. What Vide card do you use right now ?

To make sure your stability run x264 lets see if its ok.

cheers.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulbytes*
> 
> Hummm i think you already have a quit stable CPU i dont think you need extra voltage on that. You can try btw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. maybe is not enough for BF4 .. i read somewhere in this thread .. when you have your system stable but not working properly in BF4 then blame the game. Btw try to uninstall you Vide driver and install the new one. Btw what Videcard do you use right now ?
> 
> To make sure your stability run x264 lets see if its ok.
> 
> cheers.


BF4 is notoriously glitchy, especially at release day. It's getting better I think, but it's not perfect.

Were you the guy that I talked to about Vring? If so, try not to break 1.3v on it.

If not, have a beer on me.


----------



## soulbytes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> BF4 is notoriously glitchy, especially at release day. It's getting better I think, but it's not perfect.
> Were you the guy that I talked to about Vring? If so, try not to break 1.3v on it.
> 
> If not, have a beer on me.


Yep







.. got it bro







beer on me then..


----------



## EliteGhost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulbytes*
> 
> Hummm i think you already have a quite stable CPU i dont think you need extra voltage on that. You can try btw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. maybe is not enough for BF4 .. i read somewhere in this thread .. when you have your system stable but not working properly in BF4 then blame the game. Btw try to uninstall you Video driver and install the new one. What Vide card do you use right now ?
> 
> To make sure your stability run x264 lets see if its ok.
> 
> cheers.


Yeah I thought I was stable but since I got a bluescreen I figured it had be my overclock. So I will try x264 thanks


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulbytes*
> 
> Yep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. got it bro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beer on me then..


I'm too young to drink.

wut do?!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteGhost*
> 
> Yeah I thought I was stable but since I got a bluescreen I figured it had be my overclock. So I will try x264 thanks


Come back and tell us if you pass x264 overnight. Also don't forget, if the Bsod isn't 9c, 101, 124, it is probably not CPU related.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I'm too young to drink.
> wut do?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Come back and tell us if you pass x264 overnight. Also don't forget, if the Bsod isn't 9c, 101, 124, it is probably not CPU related.


I'll take a drink for you, then.







Even though I'm technically too young, also.


----------



## fleetfeather

Youngins errywhere


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Youngins errywhere


I find that age is not a qualitative measurement on anything. I'm 19, married with a son, working on my college degree, and in a few years will be buying a house that I'm moving into this week renting from my mother-in-law. I feel like I'm further along in life than most twice my age. /endminirant


----------



## brucethemoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Youngins errywhere
> 
> 
> 
> I find that age is not a qualitative measurement on anything. I'm 19, married with a son, working on my college degree, and in a few years will be buying a house that I'm moving into this week renting from my mother-in-law. I feel like I'm further along in life than most twice my age. /endminirant
Click to expand...

It's because you are, lol. I'm 20 and don't have anything like that together atm.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brucethemoose*
> 
> It's because you are, lol. I'm 20 and don't have anything like that together atm.


We all progress through life at different paces. I've gone through a lot in my 19 years on this Earth. Parents divorcing 3 times each, kicked out of the house by my step-mom at 15, severe depression resulting in multiple suicide attempts (First one at 13 and being forced to go to rehab.), etc etc. It's all led me to the point where I am today.


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> We all progress through life at different paces. I've gone through a lot in my 19 years on this Earth. Parents divorcing 3 times each, kicked out of the house by my step-mom at 15, severe depression resulting in multiple suicide attempts (First one at 13 and being forced to go to rehab.), etc etc. It's all led me to the point where I am today.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brucethemoose*
> 
> It's because you are, lol. I'm 20 and don't have anything like that together atm.


I am 23 , living with roomies. Still have no idea what I want to do for college, and I really enjoy playing on my PC. If I had son at my age, I think I wouldn't want to live on this planet anymore because I'm not responsible enough to look after one:thumb:


----------



## Gomi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Youngins errywhere


Ha ha, true that - I am "only" 31 and feel like an old git ^_^

Moved office today - Phase Change + Wife = Does not compute, so I finally had an excuse to move all my epic geekiness stuff to our spare bedroom = WIN!


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gomi*
> 
> Ha ha, true that - I am "only" 31 and feel like an old git ^_^
> 
> Moved office today - Phase Change + Wife = Does not compute, so I finally had an excuse to move all my epic geekiness stuff to our spare bedroom = WIN!


I'm getting my own office that is about 25'x10'. My only response to this when my wife told me that was going to be my "office" was


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I'm getting my own office that is about 25'x10'. My only response to this when my wife told me that was going to be my "office" was


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Youngins errywhere


SWEET BABY JESUS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I'll take a drink for you, then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even though I'm technically too young, also.


I can't read that small font, I'm too old to read that and I need my reading glasses.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I find that age is not a qualitative measurement on anything. I'm 19, married with a son, working on my college degree, and in a few years will be buying a house that I'm moving into this week renting from my mother-in-law. I feel like I'm further along in life than most twice my age. /endminirant


ABCDEFG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> I am 23 , living with roomies. Still have no idea what I want to do for college, and I really enjoy playing on my PC. If I had son at my age, I think I wouldn't want to live on this planet anymore because I'm not responsible enough to look after one:thumb:


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gomi*
> 
> Ha ha, true that - I am "only" 31 and feel like an old git ^_^
> 
> Moved office today - Phase Change + Wife = Does not compute, so I finally had an excuse to move all my epic geekiness stuff to our spare bedroom = WIN!


Sometimes I wonder how old you guys are. I thought James was like 40. Lol.


----------



## soulbytes

For me age is no matters.. But your CPU lifespan is everything.

watch your overclock lol.
Happy New Year!!


----------



## fleetfeather

Jamey, how do you have a wife and kid if you're not legally able to drink alcohol?

Most guys end up with a wife and kid shortly AFTER being able to legally drink..... I'm just supersayin


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Jamey, how do you have a wife and kid if you're not legally able to drink alcohol?
> 
> Most guys end up with a wife and kid shortly AFTER being able to legally drink..... I'm just supersayin


Love.

Erhmergerd he so corny.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Jamey, how do you have a wife and kid if you're not legally able to drink alcohol?
> 
> Most guys end up with a wife and kid shortly AFTER being able to legally drink..... I'm just supersayin


Marry me?


----------



## fleetfeather

lol fair enough man. Hope it all works out for ya









Edit: typo'd


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Marry me?


Soz brah, that's illegal


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Soz brah, that's illegal


Not in cali.


----------



## Doug2507

Damn., 35 myself, any old farts here so i can feel reasonably young again?


----------



## SgtRotty

Keep personal posts in pms if possible please


----------



## OutlawII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug2507*
> 
> Damn., 35 myself, any old farts here so i can feel reasonably young again?


All such young pups around here lol 41 here and still having fun doing pc stuff


----------



## Crabby654

Throwing in my confirmation picture for my OC!

i7-4770k @4.5Ghz @1.295 VID


----------



## Aldrik

I am so utterly disappointed in my 4770k, comming from a 3770k at 4.6Ghz I can only maintain a 4.2Ghz oc at 1.285v, I have followed the guide and taken advise from many...I guess I just got a bad overclocking chip.


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aldrik*
> 
> I am so utterly disappointed in my 4770k, comming from a 3770k at 4.6Ghz I can only maintain a 4.2Ghz oc at 1.285v, I have followed the guide and taken advise from many...I guess I just got a bad overclocking chip.


Doesn't really make sense, as your haswell at 4.2 ghz likely out benches your 3770k at 4.6 ghz.


----------



## Aldrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Doesn't really make sense, as your haswell at 4.2 ghz likely out benches your 3770k at 4.6 ghz.


It's the number not the performance, yes I'm that guy. =p


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aldrik*
> 
> It's the number not the performance, yes I'm that guy. =p


Lol, suppose I am guilty of this too. My 3770k at 5 ghz doesn't beat my 4770k at 4.6. At 4.8 haswell runs away.


----------



## Barefooter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aldrik*
> 
> I am so utterly disappointed in my 4770k, comming from a 3770k at 4.6Ghz I can only maintain a 4.2Ghz oc at 1.285v, I have followed the guide and taken advise from many...I guess I just got a bad overclocking chip.


Sounds like you need to delid the chip.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Barefooter*
> 
> Sounds like you need to delid the chip.


Delidding doesn't increase the OC abilities of a CPU, it decreases temperatures. This is only useful if you're temp limited, or simply want lower temperatures.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aldrik*
> 
> It's the number not the performance, yes I'm that guy. =p


The number is for validations, it should be about the performance most of the time. There are chips that hit 5ghz much easier, but then when you hit the magic number you'll be thinking 'why does it feel slower?'...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Delidding doesn't increase the OC abilities of a CPU, it decreases temperatures. This is only useful if you're temp limited, or simply want lower temperatures.


Quite a few people do get a good enough temperature drop to be able to increase the voltage a bit & up the clock before running into the temperature limit again, but it isn't guaranteed or anything so your post is accurate, I'm just expanding on that a bit.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> The number is for validations, it should be about the performance most of the time. There are chips that hit 5ghz much easier, but then when you hit the magic number you'll be thinking 'why does it feel slower?'...
> Quite a few people do get a good enough temperature drop to be able to increase the voltage a bit & up the clock before running into the temperature limit again, but it isn't guaranteed or anything so your post is accurate, I'm just expanding on that a bit.


I'm also speaking from personal experience - delidding my 4670k didn't change my OC abilities, but it did lower my temps quite a bit....


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutlawII*
> 
> All such young pups around here lol 41 here and still having fun doing pc stuff


Still fun fo sho. I got 20 years on you.











Vring shows "Auto" but it's set manually to 1.05v, else it will zoom up to 1.3v after booting into Windows.


----------



## batman900

Just FYI for peps considering coolers. I went from a high end Noctua air push/pull to a Corsair h110 pull and dropped 20C. Didn't help my OC any except that I can push voltage higher but because I've read so much about nothing helps temps much but a delid I thought I'd comment on my experience. Before anyone asks, the Noctua was re-seated dozens of times while I binned 5 chips and tried 4 different pastes.


----------



## fleetfeather

Define 'high-end Noctua air cooler'


----------



## JackNaylorPE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Define 'high-end Noctua air cooler'


Really ..... certainly not a DH-14 ....unless installed in case with next to nil air flow. Guru3D's test showed a tie


----------



## Thorteris

http://valid.canardpc.com/m5wv36

This is my first CPU overclock ever should I keep going? I'm currently reaching 77-78 on Intel® Extreme Tuning Utility. Do I need a better cooler for high clocks?


----------



## Rogier1991

I have a 2013 27 inch iMac with a Intel i7-4771 processor. I know there are not much possibilities to raise the clock from 3.5 GhZ, but I want to know if there is any headroom? Like going from 3.5 stock speed to 4 GhZ. Any ideas?


----------



## Gunderman456

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rogier1991*
> 
> I have a 2013 27 inch iMac with a Intel i7-4771 processor. I know there are not much possibilities to raise the clock from 3.5 GhZ, but I want to know if there is any headroom? Like going from 3.5 stock speed to 4 GhZ. Any ideas?


The 4770 can turbo to 3.9GHz, so if the Mac does not allow any overclocking, you will still be near 4.0GHz anyway!


----------



## Rogier1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunderman456*
> 
> The 4770 can turbo to 3.9GHz, so if the Mac does not allow any overclocking, you will still be near 4.0GHz anyway!


You're right. But is there any way to run the 4771 stock on 3.9 Ghz? (so without the turbo boost) or run all the 4 cores on 3.9 in turbo boost?


----------



## Gunderman456

Not sure how Macs work. If you can get into the Bios and it's not locked then yes. Also look into a software method for a modest overclock on your CPU if it's locked in Bios.


----------



## JackNaylorPE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thorteris*
> 
> This is my first CPU overclock ever should I keep going? I'm currently reaching 77-78 on Intel® Extreme Tuning Utility. Do I need a better cooler for high clocks?


That depends on a lot of factors ..... is the machine used for entertainment purposes or is it something you depend on like an office machine that you earn a living with. If ya can't afford to be without, then it's wise to err on the side of caution.

ETU doesn't get the machine that hot .... while not suggesting Prime95 / AIDA 64 which ya shouldn't used if ya have adaptive voltage control on, I find RoG Real Bench hits the machine with a nice array of real world loads that ya machine is likely to see. Under RoG Real Bench, I required a bit more voltage than you have (1.275) and my temps were 64, 62, 60, 56

Personally, since I make my living off my machine, I use 75C as my temp limit......I'm OK with going higher in the short term but I wouldn't want it sitting there for a solid 10 minutes.

As to the cooling question....Haswell temps rise much more sharply with increased voltages than on previous generations. My max core jumped 4C to 68 at 4.5 ..... and another 6 to 74 at 4.6

At the very least, I'd have a Phanteks PH-TC14-PE, Silver Arrow or Noctua DH-14 on there....an H100 / 110 will give comparable temps but to my mind, if ya gonna put water in ya box, ya really should go custom loop to make it worthwhile.


----------



## Bartouille

Is 68c acceptable for 4770k at 1.23v in 10 runs of ibt maximum difficulty?


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bartouille*
> 
> Is 68c acceptable for 4770k at 1.23v in 10 runs of ibt maximum difficulty?


What core clock?

68C is pretty cool.
Personally if I can run 4.6GHz in the mid 80's through a High IntelBurn Test V2 I feel great.

SS


----------



## Bartouille

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> What core clock?
> 
> 68C is pretty cool.
> Personally if I can run 4.6GHz in the mid 80"s through a High IntelBurn Test V2 I feel great.
> 
> SS


4.5ghz and 4ghz uncore.


----------



## Bartouille

I don't know if this can help anyone but here is how I OC now. IBT x 10 at maximum difficulty is probably the fastest way to find solid stability. I used to run Prime95 for 6 hours and stuff but it is just a waste of time, IBT finds instability 10 times faster, and let you test more settings in a shorter period.

First I test Vcore, I crank VRIN all the way up to 2v, Vring to 1.3v, and all 3 offsets (system agent, ioa, iod) to +0.1v. Basically crank everything as high as you feel comfortable with to take away all the culprits except vcore. Set yourself a speed for core and uncore, mine was 4.5ghz core and 4.0ghz uncore (I like keeping my uncore .5ghz lower than core)

Took about 3 days to find these settings:
1.70v VRIN, 1.23v vCore, 1.15v uncore, +0.1 SA, +0.1 IOD

Finding vcore: 2/x/1.3/0.1/0.1/0.1
x = 1.25v - ok
1.24 - ok
1.23 - ok
1.22 - fail (error in IBT)

Offsets: 2/1.23/1.3/x/x/x
x/x/x = 0/0/0 - fail (bsod 124)
0.025/0.025/0.025 - fail (error in IBT)
0.05/0.05/0.05 - fail (error in IBT)
0.075/0.075/0.075 - fail (error in IBT)
0.1/0/0 - fail (error in IBT)
0/0.1/0 - fail (error in IBT)
0/0/0.1 - fail (error in IBT)
0.1/0/0.1 - ok

Vring: 2/1.3/x/0.1/0/0.1
1.15 - ok
1.0 - fail (error in IBT)
1.125 - fail (error in IBT)

VRIN: x/1.23/1.15/0.1/0/0.1
x = 1.80 - ok
1.70 - ok
1.65 (fail bsod 124)

This made me realize how important playing with SA, IOA, IOD is. I couldn't maintain stability without these. Does that mean my IMC sucks?

All tests done with ambient between 15-17c. Hope this helps.


----------



## fleetfeather

If your IMC was crap, you'd need to push +25 offset to those parameters in an effort to bypass it. Adding offset to the IMC is perfectly normal


----------



## gwertyu

Someone know if 10c diferrence between cores is normal?
This is after 10 runs on ibt maximum difficult
Hottest core: 90c
Coolest core: 79c

i5 4670k at 4,4ghz with 4,3ghz uncore.
1.3 vcore, 1,250 vcache.

Also when gaming my temps dont exceed 70c, should i worry about them?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gwertyu*
> 
> Someone know if 10c diferrence between cores is normal?
> This is after 10 runs on ibt maximum difficult
> Hottest core: 90c
> Coolest core: 79c
> 
> i5 4670k at 4,4ghz with 4,3ghz uncore.
> 1.3 vcore, 1,250 vcache.
> 
> Also when gaming my temps dont exceed 70c, should i worry about them?


Read first post.

TL;DR: Yes, then No

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bartouille*
> 
> Is 68c acceptable for 4770k at 1.23v in 10 runs of ibt maximum difficulty?


Read first post.

TL;DR: Yes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crabby654*
> 
> Throwing in my confirmation picture for my OC!
> 
> i7-4770k @4.5Ghz @1.295 VID


Thou shall be updated.

EDIT:
Picture verification accepted.









In future, I'd prefer HWinfo instead, but HWmonitor/CPUZ combo is enough to get the job done.


----------



## troopergr

Hello all,

Happy new year to all.

Been trying the last few days to find a good oc setup for my 4770k and asus maximus VI formula. memory is gskill 2400 2x8gb kit.

Everything is watercooled, with custom loop.

My attempts to reach 4.6 with 1.25 were futile so after testing I am 100% stable at 4.4Ghz, 1.35vcore , 2400 on ram and everything on auto. My uncore is on auto as well.

I read the first page post(and a lot pages after that







), tried to lower my uncore but I am having trouble to undestand where to put which voltage. I am using manual voltage at the moment.

I have boot in windows with 4.6Ghz with 1.45vcore but temps with synth bench are too much, its not stable though but if I could find a stable setup I could keep for every day use .

I tried to put min cpu cache ratio at 35, max cpu cache ratio at 35 also. Set the vcore for cache at 1.2 (is that ok?). Set the initial cpu volt at 1.9 and the eventual input voltage at 1.9. Should I set them higher? I was able to boot into windows with 1.35 vcore and 4.5ghz but x264 test failed after 2-3 minutes. So it might be stable for 4.5 with some tweaking, but which one I dont know!

I could use some help with the adaptive voltage. When I switch to adaptive, it changes everything and adds offset and total added volt. How much I would put there?I tried 0.35 and it went to 1.48 when cpu was under stress. Could not understand how that works









Any help would be greatly appreciated.!


----------



## JackNaylorPE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bartouille*
> 
> Is 68c acceptable for 4770k at 1.23v in 10 runs of ibt maximum difficulty?


At 4.4 Ghz thats perty good


----------



## Gunderman456

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *troopergr*
> 
> Hello all,
> 
> Happy new year to all.
> 
> Been trying the last few days to find a good oc setup for my 4770k and asus maximus VI formula. memory is gskill 2400 2x8gb kit.
> 
> Everything is watercooled, with custom loop.
> 
> My attempts to reach 4.6 with 1.25 were futile so after testing I am 100% stable at 4.4Ghz, 1.35vcore , 2400 on ram and everything on auto. My uncore is on auto as well.
> 
> I read the first page post(and a lot pages after that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), tried to lower my uncore but I am having trouble to undestand where to put which voltage. I am using manual voltage at the moment.
> 
> I have boot in windows with 4.6Ghz with 1.45vcore but temps with synth bench are too much, its not stable though but if I could find a stable setup I could keep for every day use .
> 
> I tried to put min cpu cache ratio at 35, max cpu cache ratio at 35 also. Set the vcore for cache at 1.2 (is that ok?). Set the initial cpu volt at 1.9 and the eventual input voltage at 1.9. Should I set them higher? I was able to boot into windows with 1.35 vcore and 4.5ghz but x264 test failed after 2-3 minutes. So it might be stable for 4.5 with some tweaking, but which one I dont know!
> 
> I could use some help with the adaptive voltage. When I switch to adaptive, it changes everything and adds offset and total added volt. How much I would put there?I tried 0.35 and it went to 1.48 when cpu was under stress. Could not understand how that works
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated.!


Personally, I may just keep the oc on manual, but in adaptive mode use offsets to control how high volts can go.


----------



## JackNaylorPE

Might wanna look at the Asus OC Guide and these videos to get some familiarity with the Asus terminology and see what they recommend.

http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?33488-Maximus-VI-Series-UEFI-Guide-for-Overclocking

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z7zPu9255ZI

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ub6WnHmiIOs

I have almost the exact same setup ...as ya can see in the siggie below

Main difference is the memory but thatz very small ..... Mushkin (10-12-12-28) has slightly different timings than the Gskill (10-12-12-31)

The 1102 BIOS update mashed things up for me was at 46 multiplier / 46 cache ration at 74C on 0804 and 45/45 at 68C (1.275 Volts) and 1102 took my 45/45 to 1.325 V and my 46/46 is unstable .... hadda drop to 46/43 and even there w. VID at 1.38, adaptive takes it up to 1,48 whereas under 0804 it was 1.408/1.424.

Trying to get a sense of what 1203 did before I play w/ it anymore. I was loving adaptive until 1102.


----------



## troopergr

thanks I have checked those videos already.

I was trying to use adaptive so I can have my cpu not take 1.35vcore when its idling as I leave my pc on 24/7.

If someone has done it on asus maximus boards please help!









Ideally I wanted to have a 4.4ghz with 1.35vcore, uncore at 3.9 or lower with 1.2(?) and to use adaptive for that? Or there is no need and If i set both manually (vcore and uncore) it would be ok ?

thanks again!


----------



## spikeSP

Stupid question, but once I've finished stressing using manual voltages for everything, do I just up and set them to adaptive and set the C-state to C7?

Also, I've gotten one random restart while playing Witcher after OC'ing (no BSOD/BSOD code or anything like that) - anyone have experience with these at all?

[EDIT] I tried doing just that regarding adaptive and C7, and just BSOD'd immediately- must be doing something wrong lol


----------



## soulbytes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackNaylorPE*
> 
> Might wanna look at the Asus OC Guide and these videos to get some familiarity with the Asus terminology and see what they recommend.
> 
> http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?33488-Maximus-VI-Series-UEFI-Guide-for-Overclocking
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z7zPu9255ZI
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ub6WnHmiIOs
> 
> I have almost the exact same setup ...as ya can see in the siggie below
> 
> Main difference is the memory but thatz very small ..... Mushkin (10-12-12-28) has slightly different timings than the Gskill (10-12-12-31)
> 
> The 1102 BIOS update mashed things up for me was at 46 multiplier / 46 cache ration at 74C on 0804 and 45/45 at 68C (1.275 Volts) and 1102 took my 45/45 to 1.325 V and my 46/46 is unstable .... hadda drop to 46/43 and even there w. VID at 1.38, adaptive takes it up to 1,48 whereas under 0804 it was 1.408/1.424.
> 
> Trying to get a sense of what 1203 did before I play w/ it anymore. I was loving adaptive until 1102.


45/45 on 1.275 is ok just keep it that way .. how high is you uncore voltage ? on my cases ... if you wanna go with 4.6/4.6 you need to up +0.5v on the Vcore and + 0.6-0.7v on the uncore soo this will be pretty much too high for your CPU, so i would suggest that don't go any higher with the settings. If you would like to give a shoot at 4.6ghz than probably put down your Uncore to 41-43 so you can get the voltage below 1.3v for it.

Cheers


----------



## sQuetos

Will I see a difference in temperature if I went for the Noctua instead of 212 evo, to be honest I wont want more than 4Ghz on my 4670k


----------



## soulbytes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spikeSP*
> 
> Stupid question, but once I've finished stressing using manual voltages for everything, do I just up and set them to adaptive and set the C-state to C7?
> 
> Also, I've gotten one random restart while playing Witcher after OC'ing (no BSOD/BSOD code or anything like that) - anyone have experience with these at all?
> 
> [EDIT] I tried doing just that regarding adaptive and C7, and just BSOD'd immediately- must be doing something wrong lol


no need to change to adaptive just leave it where you set your setting at stable as you get.


----------



## brucethemoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spikeSP*
> 
> Stupid question, but once I've finished stressing using manual voltages for everything, do I just up and set them to adaptive and set the C-state to C7?
> 
> Also, I've gotten one random restart while playing Witcher after OC'ing (no BSOD/BSOD code or anything like that) - anyone have experience with these at all?
> 
> [EDIT] I tried doing just that regarding adaptive and C7, and just BSOD'd immediately- must be doing something wrong lol


If you enable C7 but leave it on manual, the CPU will still undervolt itself at idle.


----------



## spikeSP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brucethemoose*
> 
> If you enable C7 but leave it on manual, the CPU will still undervolt itself at idle.


Awesome- cool, I'll give this a try


----------



## JackNaylorPE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *troopergr*
> 
> thanks I have checked those videos already.
> 
> I was trying to use adaptive so I can have my cpu not take 1.35vcore when its idling as I leave my pc on 24/7.
> 
> If someone has done it on asus maximus boards please help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ideally I wanted to have a 4.4ghz with 1.35vcore, uncore at 3.9 or lower with 1.2(?) and to use adaptive for that? Or there is no need and If i set both manually (vcore and uncore) it would be ok ?
> 
> thanks again!


I'm typing from my lappie at the moment glancing over at the desktop sitting at 45 Multiplier /45 cache ratio .....

Cure Frequency = 0.80 Ghz
Core Voltage = 0.72
Max Core Temp = 27C
Rad Fans = 444 rpm

I'd suggest saving your settings under one of the OC profiles and then setting everything to defaults.

With RAM at 1600, start at 4 GHz working ya way up slowly.....set CPU multiplier at 40 and voltage at 1.15 .... run RoG bench.... if it fails, up voltage till ya get a pass.

At 4.2 I started with 1.15 volts and passed
At 4.4 I started at 1.25 and failed, was stable at 1.275
At 4.5 I started at 1.275 and failed, was stable at 1.287 (new BIOS pushed it to 1.32)
At 4.6 I started at 1.325 and didn't get stable till 1.38

After each stable run at 1600, I then went to XMP 2400) and repeated.... only the 4.6 setting required a bump. Once past that, I pushed cache ratio to match CPU multiplier, none required a bump. Then new BIOS came along and 46/46 was not stable....46/43 worked but I don't wanna waste time fiddling with settings until i decide whether to move to 1203 BIOS and waiting for response from Asus before I undertake.

I had rather modest OC goals at 46/46 ..... I wouldn't mind 46/43 as my testing with RoG Real Bench image editing showed no performance difference between 46/46 and 46/43 .... after that performance started to tail off. But my thinking is the less settings ya change the better. So rather than start of from the getgo with lotsa changes, I'd go minimal until ya 'hit the wall" ..... save this profiles in the OC section of ya BIOS and then use this guide to tweak from there.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulbytes*
> 
> 45/45 on 1.275 is ok just keep it that way .. how high is you uncore voltage ? on my cases ... if you wanna go with 4.6/4.6 you need to up +0.5v on the Vcore and + 0.6-0.7v on the uncore soo this will be pretty much too high for your CPU, so i would suggest that don't go any higher with the settings. If you would like to give a shoot at 4.6ghz than probably put down your Uncore to 41-43 so you can get the voltage below 1.3v for it.
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for the input .... but the problem I am wrestling with is I was perfectly stable under BIOS 0804 at 1.38VID .... adaptive took it to 1.408/1.424. My problem is Asus required that I upgrade to 1102 before they'd talk to me about a wireless issue (which I later solved myself) . And with the new BIOS ....

Stability required VID move from 1.287 to 1.325 at 45/45
Peak Voltage under RoG Real Bench went from 1.328 to 1.440 (rather extreme change)

Stability required VID move from 1.36 to 1.39 at 46/46 which left peak voltages over 1.50v
back at 1.38 was able to do 46/43 at 1.38 VID
Peak Voltage under RoG Real Bench went from 1.408 - 1.424 to 1.44 - 1.48 (again rather extreme change)

Of course outside the benchmark I don't see anything near that but still wanna get an understanding of whay it has changed so much before going further.

In BIOS, voltage is 1.040 and cache is 1.296..... I currently have it set at Adaptive and the offset to Auto which I'd like to continue to use unless I can't undo what BIOS 1102 did...I was quite happy with 46/46 and max voltages of 1.408 to 1.424.....if I can't get back to where i was ......then I will fiddle with individual numbers.

BTW, I assume you meant 0.05 not 0.5 in the quote below








Quote:


> you need to up +0.5v on the Vcore


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spikeSP*
> 
> Also, I've gotten one random restart while playing Witcher after OC'ing (no BSOD/BSOD code or anything like that) - anyone have experience with these at all?[


What did Event Viewer say happened ?


----------



## Alxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spikeSP*
> 
> Also, I've gotten one random restart while playing Witcher after OC'ing (no BSOD/BSOD code or anything like that) - anyone have experience with these at all?


It might be that Vrin/ Input Voltage is not set right. Than this error can happen. Experienced this with an I7 and I5 sometimes.
Solved this by testing different Vrin voltages.
What stresstest did you use for stability testing ?


----------



## spikeSP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackNaylorPE*
> 
> What did Event Viewer say happened ?


Thanks for the response. I'll check when I get home from work and report back.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alxx*
> 
> It might be that Vrin/ Input Voltage is not set right. Than this error can happen. Experienced this with an I7 and I5 sometimes.
> Solved this by testing different Vrin voltages.
> What stresstest did you use for stability testing ?


I will try adjusting them. I believe I am using 2.05 as Vrin

I used x264 and XTU


----------



## utee05

I have a i7-4770k and I followed Intel God's Quick & Dirty 4.4Ghz overclock tips. Right now I am at 4.4Ghz and at idle I am 32C. Ambient temp is 22C.

Here is my setup:
Case: Node 304
Cooler: NH-U14S
Mobo: Asrock Z87E ITX
Noctua case fans
OS: Win8.1

OC Settings:
CPU Ratio: 44
Cache Ratio: 35
VCore Voltage: 1.250
CPU Cache Voltage: 1.22
CPU Input Voltage: 2.00
Fan Speed: Full On
Everything else on AUTO.

I have run intelburntest on very high for 10 tests and they all pass. I am able to boot into Win 8.1 without any issues. However when I run IBT it initially spikes up to 100C for a bit then goes back down to 71C. Is this something normal or do I need to bump up the Voltage on something?

Also the GFlops I only get about 104, is this normal as well?


----------



## utee05

One thing I noticed is that when the temps hit 95C+ is when the CPU clock goes down to 3.2G and load is 99.9%. Is there a setting in the BIOS that I need to modify to keep it at 4.4Ghz? I did the registry hack to keep all of the cores to not be parked.


----------



## fleetfeather

I believe the frequency is dropping to 3.2ghz because 95C is the throttle point of your chip. Once your chip reaches are certain temperature, it will throttle down in speed to ensure the chip isn't doing damage to itself


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utee05*
> 
> One thing I noticed is that when the temps hit 95C+ is when the CPU clock goes down to 3.2G and load is 99.9%. Is there a setting in the BIOS that I need to modify to keep it at 4.4Ghz? I did the registry hack to keep all of the cores to not be parked.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utee05*
> 
> I have a i7-4770k and I followed Intel God's Quick & Dirty 4.4Ghz overclock tips. Right now I am at 4.4Ghz and at idle I am 32C. Ambient temp is 22C.
> 
> Here is my setup:
> Case: Node 304
> Cooler: NH-U14S
> Mobo: Asrock Z87E ITX
> Noctua case fans
> OS: Win8.1
> 
> OC Settings:
> CPU Ratio: 44
> Cache Ratio: 35
> VCore Voltage: 1.250
> CPU Cache Voltage: 1.22
> CPU Input Voltage: 2.00
> Fan Speed: Full On
> Everything else on AUTO.
> 
> I have run intelburntest on very high for 10 tests and they all pass. I am able to boot into Win 8.1 without any issues. However when I run IBT it initially spikes up to 100C for a bit then goes back down to 71C. Is this something normal or do I need to bump up the Voltage on something?
> 
> Also the GFlops I only get about 104, is this normal as well?


You can check my max temps on the first page, with 1.25v.
95C is a very high temperature, it's not a surprise you would throttle. You might want to stay out of there if you can.


----------



## utee05

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> You can check my max temps on the first page, with 1.25v.
> 
> 95C is a very high temperature, it's not a surprise you would throttle. You might want to stay out of there if you can.


This was only seen when running Intelburntest at very high. I would probably need to crank up the voltage to get it to be lower temp though from reading through the first page it isn't surprising that I hit that temp on air running that synthetic test. I will try prime and x264 to see what I get. I also need to use hwmonitor to get some more info. Thanks.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alxx*
> 
> It might be that Vrin/ Input Voltage is not set right. Than this error can happen. Experienced this with an I7 and I5 sometimes.
> Solved this by testing different Vrin voltages.
> What stresstest did you use for stability testing ?


Use bluescreenview, it'll tell you error code even for a lot of restarts that didn't show BSOD - if it's 124, i'd add 0.01 vcore, might happen on edge with VRIN too but i didn't see that myself yet


----------



## Alxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Use bluescreenview, it'll tell you error code even for a lot of restarts that didn't show BSOD - if it's 124, i'd add 0.01 vcore, might happen on edge with VRIN too but i didn't see that myself yet


I do read bluescreen codes, but this happened to me always when I was close to right Input voltage. Last time I had to up Input voltage by 0.01, could pass x264 but a Prime test would fail.


----------



## fleetfeather

you guys ever get WHEA errors with haswell if a OC is unstable? specifically WHEA errors relating to graphics drivers?


----------



## Pr3di

Hello OC-heads,

I`m here asking for your help in guiding me on the path to my first stable overclock.

I have an i5 4670k currently at 4.2 Ghz, but not stable, 8Gb RAM Kingston HyperX 1600, GB Z87MX D3H mobo, and a 750w Silverstone fully modular silver certified PSU.

I didn`t win the silicon lottery, since my computer will not boot at 4.6 Ghz w/ 1.250V VCore.

Until last night, I didn`t knew that I needed to set the Uncore lower than the CPU clock , so I had CPU clock at 42x and the same for Uncore with 1.230V.
This was stable for 20 min of Aida 64 and Prime 95, but crashed in BF3. During testing didn`t get over 71C in Aida64 and 72 C in Prime 95 and 62 C in BF3.

This morning I reset bios, and went with 42x CPU clock and 36x Uncore, but still unstable.

I tried setting the VRIM on auto, and also at 1.800V manually, with the same results.

I also set the Turbo Cores at the same multiplier as the one for the CPU clock. And the CPU VRIN Loadline Calibration and Current Protection to extreme.
Also, I set the RAM to XMP profile, at 1600 with 1.65V, and selected Extreme Performance (I think I should have used Extreme Stability).

Since it`s my forst overclock attempt, I`m sure I`m doing something wrong.
Please tell me where I`m doing wrong, or what else I should adjust.

I will try to answer your questions to the best of my limited OC knowledge.


----------



## soulbytes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackNaylorPE*
> 
> I'm typing from my lappie at the moment glancing over at the desktop sitting at 45 Multiplier /45 cache ratio .....
> 
> Cure Frequency = 0.80 Ghz
> Core Voltage = 0.72
> Max Core Temp = 27C
> Rad Fans = 444 rpm
> 
> I'd suggest saving your settings under one of the OC profiles and then setting everything to defaults.
> 
> With RAM at 1600, start at 4 GHz working ya way up slowly.....set CPU multiplier at 40 and voltage at 1.15 .... run RoG bench.... if it fails, up voltage till ya get a pass.
> 
> At 4.2 I started with 1.15 volts and passed
> At 4.4 I started at 1.25 and failed, was stable at 1.275
> At 4.5 I started at 1.275 and failed, was stable at 1.287 (new BIOS pushed it to 1.32)
> At 4.6 I started at 1.325 and didn't get stable till 1.38
> 
> After each stable run at 1600, I then went to XMP 2400) and repeated.... only the 4.6 setting required a bump. Once past that, I pushed cache ratio to match CPU multiplier, none required a bump. Then new BIOS came along and 46/46 was not stable....46/43 worked but I don't wanna waste time fiddling with settings until i decide whether to move to 1203 BIOS and waiting for response from Asus before I undertake.
> 
> I had rather modest OC goals at 46/46 ..... I wouldn't mind 46/43 as my testing with RoG Real Bench image editing showed no performance difference between 46/46 and 46/43 .... after that performance started to tail off. But my thinking is the less settings ya change the better. So rather than start of from the getgo with lotsa changes, I'd go minimal until ya 'hit the wall" ..... save this profiles in the OC section of ya BIOS and then use this guide to tweak from there.
> Thanks for the input .... but the problem I am wrestling with is I was perfectly stable under BIOS 0804 at 1.38VID .... adaptive took it to 1.408/1.424. My problem is Asus required that I upgrade to 1102 before they'd talk to me about a wireless issue (which I later solved myself) . And with the new BIOS ....
> 
> Stability required VID move from 1.287 to 1.325 at 45/45
> Peak Voltage under RoG Real Bench went from 1.328 to 1.440 (rather extreme change)
> 
> Stability required VID move from 1.36 to 1.39 at 46/46 which left peak voltages over 1.50v
> back at 1.38 was able to do 46/43 at 1.38 VID
> Peak Voltage under RoG Real Bench went from 1.408 - 1.424 to 1.44 - 1.48 (again rather extreme change)
> 
> Of course outside the benchmark I don't see anything near that but still wanna get an understanding of whay it has changed so much before going further.
> 
> In BIOS, voltage is 1.040 and cache is 1.296..... I currently have it set at Adaptive and the offset to Auto which I'd like to continue to use unless I can't undo what BIOS 1102 did...I was quite happy with 46/46 and max voltages of 1.408 to 1.424.....if I can't get back to where i was ......then I will fiddle with individual numbers.
> 
> BTW, I assume you meant 0.05 not 0.5 in the quote below
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What did Event Viewer say happened ?


My Bad







sorry yappp.. what i mean was 0.05









Btw i wanna share my daily settings :



4770k
44/44 (bios)
1.14v/1.15v (bios)
[email protected] 1.65v (bios)
Input voltage 1.880v (bios)


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pr3di*
> 
> I have an i5 4670k currently at 4.2 Ghz, but not stable, 8Gb RAM Kingston HyperX 1600, GB Z87MX D3H mobo, and a 750w Silverstone fully modular silver certified PSU.
> 
> I didn`t win the silicon lottery, since my computer will not boot at 4.6 Ghz w/ 1.250V VCore.
> 
> Until last night, I didn`t knew that I needed to set the Uncore lower than the CPU clock , so I had CPU clock at 42x and the same for Uncore with 1.230V.
> This was stable for 20 min of Aida 64 and Prime 95, but crashed in BF3. During testing didn`t get over 71C in Aida64 and 72 C in Prime 95 and 62 C in BF3.
> 
> This morning I reset bios, and went with 42x CPU clock and 36x Uncore, but still unstable.
> 
> I tried setting the VRIM on auto, and also at 1.800V manually, with the same results.


A boot on 1.25 VID @ 4.6ghz would be above average at this point. Based upon my chart, anyways.

Your temps are fine. You did not specifically state what vcore is used for that 4.2 setting where you crashed at BF3. You also did not state if you found stable settings for 4.1.


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> you guys ever get WHEA errors with haswell if a OC is unstable? specifically WHEA errors relating to graphics drivers?


It's possible.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> It's possible.


I've knocked my OC back down 100mhz to try and rule some stuff out. I don't want to revert to stock since that won't be a real-world scenario for me, but if I run out of ideas elsewhere, ill do it.


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> I've knocked my OC back down 100mhz to try and rule some stuff out. I don't want to revert to stock since that won't be a real-world scenario for me, but if I run out of ideas elsewhere, ill do it.


To have peace of mind. I would put everything back to stock for now just to rule out unstable clocks. Just an idea.


----------



## pkrexer

My overclock is driving me nuts. I've been spending countless days trying to find a stable 4.7 but right when I think I'm satisfied, it fails a test. It's so random too, one moment it'll run through a 15 pass IBT on very high, then the next time it fails within the 3rd pass. IDK, I've yet to actually have it crash while using real world apps and have played several 2+ hour games of bf4 without a crash... so I'm pretty much done and calling it good enough


----------



## Maxxa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> A boot on 1.25 VID @ 4.6ghz would be above average at this point. Based upon my chart, anyways.
> 
> Your temps are fine. You did not specifically state what vcore is used for that 4.2 setting where you crashed at BF3. You also did not state if you found stable settings for 4.1.


I got my I7-4770K to boot at 1.25 VID @ 4.6Ghz, even did a few burn tests with 0 issues. I tried to boot it at 1.22 and it was a no go. Will do more testing when I have the chance but I think this chip I got is from a good batch.


----------



## soulbytes

if you going to use 4.7 on daily pass IBT and hyperpi 32 is just ok ...


----------



## THEStorm

Well I think for once I got a decent chip, haven't played with it much yet but I was able to get it stable first try 4.4 @ 1.22v. Will keep playing and eventually submit to be added to the chart.


----------



## utee05

I am currently able to boot at 4.2ghz and at 1.20 core voltage. Uncore is set to auto and at stock speed. I have run XTU for 10mins and my max temps got up to 80C. This seems very high to me. I was under the impression that the NH-U14s should be a good air cooler. At idle I am at 31C. Did I just not win the lottery or is something else wrong? From looking at the charts this is pretty high for a i7-4770k.

I have not BSOD or not been able to boot into windows. Temps are a bit high when stress testing.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *utee05*
> 
> I am currently able to boot at 4.2ghz and at 1.20 core voltage. Uncore is set to auto and at stock speed. I have run XTU for 10mins and my max temps got up to 80C. This seems very high to me. I was under the impression that the NH-U14s should be a good air cooler. At idle I am at 31C. Did I just not win the lottery or is something else wrong? From looking at the charts this is pretty high for a i7-4770k.
> 
> I have not BSOD or not been able to boot into windows. Temps are a bit high when stress testing.


Err, as far as I know the D14 is the where it's at, not the U14s. I got 57C @ 1.25v with D14 after 10 minutes of XTU.
We've had some reports of temperature fluctuations however. It is possible this is caused by a thermal paste application gone wrong. The hypothesis regarding bad temps on identical hardware is that the internal paste/glue under the IHS is different for each CPU. That's hard to verify without having everybody open up their chip.

Visually, the D14 seems to be twice the thickness of U14s. Performance wise I see D14 beating out U14S but U14S is definately better than 212 Hyper Evo.


----------



## utee05

I agree that it could come down to the thermal paste under the IHS. At this point my temps are OK and I doubt I'd even come close to stressing this on a normal basis but will keep an eye on it. Now I will work on upping the cache clock to try and get as close to a 1:1.

Thanks.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utee05*
> 
> I agree that it could come down to the thermal paste under the IHS. At this point my temps are OK and I doubt I'd even come close to stressing this on a normal basis but will keep an eye on it. Now I will work on upping the cache clock to try and get as close to a 1:1.
> 
> Thanks.


You don't need to get to a 1:1 ratio between the CPU and the cache/uncore, the cache is fast enough at lower speeds to not cause a bottleneck when the core is at higher speeds.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utee05*
> 
> I agree that it could come down to the thermal paste under the IHS. At this point my temps are OK and I doubt I'd even come close to stressing this on a normal basis but will keep an eye on it. Now I will work on upping the cache clock to try and get as close to a 1:1.
> 
> Thanks.


Well, XTU isn't the hottest stress by any means but it's still hotter than x264. So you still have some thermal headroom, but your chip might not scale too well with higher multipliers.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> You don't need to get to a 1:1 ratio between the CPU and the cache/uncore, the cache is fast enough at lower speeds to not cause a bottleneck when the core is at higher speeds.


I think he's saying, he doesn't want to up the Vcore any longer and not raise the core multiplier, so all that's left is to fine tune the uncore.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Err, as far as I know the D14 is the where it's at, not the U14s. I got 57C @ 1.25v with D14 after 10 minutes of XTU.
> 
> We've had some reports of temperature fluctuations however. It is possible this is caused by a thermal paste application gone wrong. The hypothesis regarding bad temps on identical hardware is that the internal paste/glue under the IHS is different for each CPU. That's hard to verify without having everybody open up their chip.
> 
> Visually, the D14 seems to be twice the thickness of U14s. Performance wise I see D14 beating out U14S but U14S is definately better than 212 Hyper Evo.


XTU has two different tests, one significantly hotter than the other. You're also stating temps for i5 which are waay cooler (in the leagues of like 15c on max)


----------



## utee05

Well I am able to boot at 1.2V with x44. Now to test and see how things go. I left cache at stock. Still tinkering and just starting to get OC on my build. It is only a couple of weeks old and has not been stressed very much at all till a day ago.

Temps at the moment are at 80C with XTU.


----------



## Cyro999

"stock" cache will turbo/oc itself to ~39-40x; manually setting 33x and ~1.1 ring is safer, though it most likely doesn't matter much


----------



## fleetfeather

currently laughing at myself for running through that 3day battery of stability tests.









after 30 pass 264, 6hr OCCT, 4hr XTU, 2hr Aida64 Cache, 2hr Aida64 FPU, and after increasing all voltages an extra 0.02v over the top of those voltages which passed my aforementioned battery, my system is not stable in L4D2 and FS (yet manages to hold BF4 SP).

haswell please.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> currently laughing at myself for running through that 3day battery of stability tests.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after 30 pass 264, 6hr OCCT, 4hr XTU, 2hr Aida64 Cache, 2hr Aida64 FPU, and after increasing all voltages an extra 0.02v over the top of those voltages which passed my aforementioned battery, my system is not stable in L4D2 and FS (yet manages to hold BF4 SP).
> 
> haswell please.


Might be "break in" and might just be the need to stress via programs you use. Might be both. Might be


----------



## oranid

Hi there, been lurking for some time but great thread. Here are the results on my first Intel build and OC.

Username: oranid
CPU Model: 4770k
Core Multiplier: 45
CPU VID: 1.245
Vcore: 1.276
Uncore Multiplier: 42
Uncore Voltage: Auto
Cooling Solution: Noctua U14S
Stability Test: 1hr Aida64 FPU only, 1hr OCCT 64 bit large set, IBT 10 runs standard, real bench 1.1 stress tests and all, hyper pi 32M (HT OFF for all tests and re-enabled after confirmed stability)
Batch Number: [Not required but helps people.] Will grab this later
Ram Speed: 2400MHz 10-12-12-31 2T (G.Skill Trident X)
Input Voltage: Auto
Motherboard: Asus Z87-A


----------



## mystikl

Haven't done any burn in tests with synthetics with my rig but it's stable enough to render with vray which is all I care.
i7 4770K, Z87X-UD3H
multi 44
vcore 1.17
VRIN 1.8
vRing 1.05
uncore multi 36

It will boot with 46 multi and 1.22 vcore but it's not stable, tried 1.275 still not stable. I'm happy with 44 though.


----------



## holyking

I know many people use x246 and prime to test their system. @4.8GHZ i am able to do 10 loop in x246 without any issues. Since I at 4.9Ghz., the x246 keep blue screen and crashing no matter what vcore or uncore i give in. so i switched to IBT. Currently , i am using IBT current in passing 50/100 in maximum stress level and it's still going . When i done, I am going for 24hr AIDA64. How stable is my system base on IBT? I do photo editing, i can't afford to crash when exporting thousands of image over night.
Also, would higher Vrin override helps on stabilize the overclock? I tested with 1.40 Vcore with 2.00 vrin override, i get blue screen faster then when i using 1.37-1.39 with 1.980 vrin override.
I personally rule out uncore. i tried 4.2-4.6 uncore ratio which it doesn't delay blue screen.

What you guys think?


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *holyking*
> 
> I know many people use x246 and prime to test their system. @4.8GHZ i am able to do 10 loop in x246 without any issues. Since I at 4.9Ghz., the x246 keep blue screen and crashing no matter what vcore or uncore i give in. so i switched to IBT. Currently , i am using IBT current in passing 50/100 in maximum stress level and it's still going . When i done, I am going for 24hr AIDA64. How stable is my system base on IBT? I do photo editing, i can't afford to crash when exporting thousands of image over night.
> Also, would higher Vrin override helps on stabilize the overclock? I tested with 1.40 Vcore with 2.00 vrin override, i get blue screen faster then when i using 1.37-1.39 with 1.980 vrin override.
> I personally rule out uncore. i tried 4.2-4.6 uncore ratio which it doesn't delay blue screen.
> 
> What you guys think?


What's the error code on the BSOD's that you get? That code helps to figure out what needs to be adjusted...


----------



## Doug2507

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *holyking*
> 
> I know many people use x246 and prime to test their system. @4.8GHZ i am able to do 10 loop in x246 without any issues. Since I at 4.9Ghz., the x246 keep blue screen and crashing no matter what vcore or uncore i give in. so i switched to IBT. Currently , i am using IBT current in passing 50/100 in maximum stress level and it's still going . When i done, I am going for 24hr AIDA64. How stable is my system base on IBT? I do photo editing, i can't afford to crash when exporting thousands of image over night.
> Also, would higher Vrin override helps on stabilize the overclock? I tested with 1.40 Vcore with 2.00 vrin override, i get blue screen faster then when i using 1.37-1.39 with 1.980 vrin override.
> I personally rule out uncore. i tried 4.2-4.6 doesn't delay blue screen.
> 
> What you guys think?


Sounds like more vrin is needed.

Drop uncore down till core is finished. When you get that high on core it put's a lot of restriction on uncore.

Leave core at 1.4v, test vrin with .005v increments. I'd advise stopping around 2.25v as you'll be hitting 2.3v actual which is quite high. If still not stable increase core by .005v then try again.

You might well be able to get it stable but i'd be inclined to turn it down a notch or two if it's a work rig/running 24/7. There's no need to run it that high (voltages) for 24/7 use and if you need the processing power then go for a 6 core.


----------



## holyking

@blaze2210 101. I think the cpu want more power. Haha.
@Doug2507 thanks for the tips, i will give it a try. Btw, i have a question for you. Can you stree eith x245 with your current 4.9 ghz setting? Like 10 to 30 loop? I come from fx-81200,let me tell you. Haswell is much faster in lightroom compares to the 8 core fx. Fyi, Mime fx overclocked to 4.8 too.
I don't really run my systems 24/7. But likely runs whole day straight if needed. I am waiting haswell come out a 6 core, but as of now i don't think any image process program full utilize more the 4 core.


----------



## Doug2507

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *holyking*
> 
> @blaze2210 101. I think the cpu want more power. Haha.
> @Doug2507 thanks for the tips, i will give it a try. Btw, i have a question for you. Can you stree eith x245 with your current 4.9 ghz setting? Like 10 to 30 loop? I come from fx-81200,let me tell you. Haswell is much faster in lightroom compares to the 8 core fx. Fyi, Mime fx overclocked to 4.8 too.
> I don't really run my systems 24/7. But likely runs whole day straight if needed. I am waiting haswell come out a 6 core, but as of now i don't think any image process program full utilize more the 4 core.


I'm at 5.0 for 24/7 on this chip, i've never run a 20 loop x264 pass as i haven't had any need, i've not had a bsod on it yet for regular use since declaring 5.0 stable as charted on page 1. Stability is only relevant to the use of the rig.

Does Adobe not utilise more than 4 cores? I thought Xeon was where it's at for heavy image processing?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oranid*
> 
> Hi there, been lurking for some time but great thread. Here are the results on my first Intel build and OC.
> 
> Username: oranid
> CPU Model: 4770k
> Core Multiplier: 45
> CPU VID: 1.245
> Vcore: 1.776
> Uncore Multiplier: 42
> Uncore Voltage: Auto
> Cooling Solution: Noctua U14S
> Stability Test: 1hr Aida64 FPU only, 1hr OCCT 64 bit large set, IBT 10 runs standard, real bench 1.1 stress tests and all, hyper pi 32M (HT OFF for all tests and re-enabled after confirmed stability)
> Batch Number: [Not required but helps people.] Will grab this later
> Ram Speed: 2400MHz 10-12-12-31 2T (G.Skill Trident X)
> Input Voltage: Auto
> Motherboard: Asus Z87-A


Charted, please include HWinfo in the picture next time, you're really cutting it close for a picture verification as you only had HWMonitor in the last picture. Also, I'm assuming your Vcore isn't 1.776 but 1.276.


----------



## oranid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Charted, please include HWinfo in the picture next time, you're really cutting it close for a picture verification as you only had HWMonitor in the last picture. Also, I'm assuming your Vcore isn't 1.776 but 1.276.


Sure, will do. I might mess around to try 4.6GHz later but I prefer the current voltage on 4.5 and really can't afford any higher temps with my current cooling solution unless I de-lid (which I don't want to do).

And yes you're probably correct for Vcore, should be 1.276 but is that my "IA" on Asus mobo's in HWMonitor vs "Vcore" ?


----------



## vlps5122

guys i have a question, my 4770k scales pretty constant with increased voltage up to 4.6 ghz with 1.3v stable. But if i try to go to 4.7ghz so far it failed about 6 hours in on 1.38v. Im guessing i need 1.4v for complete stability at 4.7ghz, is it normal for such a large jump? +0.1v to go from 4.6 to 4.7ghz?

or is possibly vrin an issue? i have never touched vrin, so please aware me im at 1.9v atm


----------



## spikeSP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackNaylorPE*
> 
> What did Event Viewer say happened ?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alxx*
> 
> It might be that Vrin/ Input Voltage is not set right. Than this error can happen. Experienced this with an I7 and I5 sometimes.
> Solved this by testing different Vrin voltages.
> What stresstest did you use for stability testing ?


Sorry it took so long to reply to these.

Event Viewer just said an unexpected shutdown occurred, and I am using 1.95 v for Vrin now (I changed it from 2.05).

Also, I enabled C states and have had no issues thus far after changing Vrin so let's hope it stays that way!


----------



## DarKHawK

I cannot seem to find any stable configuration and starting to give up.
Configuration:
I7-4770K. (COSTA RICA 3325B503)
Asrock Extreme6
G.Skill Trident-X 2400
Corsair H100i

I have tried 46 multiplier for voltages from 1.2 to 1.28,
45 Multi. (1.2-1.28)
44 (1.17-1.25)
43 (1.18 - 1.21)

One stress test (43 Multiplier @ 1.19) even passed 13 hours on AID64 (Stress CPU,FPU,Cache, System memory) and failed in the first 10 minutes of Prime95 Blend.

Cpu Input voltage set at fixed 1.9v
Cache multiplier @ 35 @ Auto Voltage (1.25V)
PLL overvoltage Enabled, Spread spectrum Disabled.
Ram XMP Disabled (Running @ 1333)

Now looks like getting the K model and the Corsair cooler was a waste of money.

Anything I'm Missing?


----------



## holyking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> guys i have a question, my 4770k scales pretty constant with increased voltage up to 4.6 ghz with 1.3v stable. But if i try to go to 4.7ghz so far it failed about 6 hours in on 1.38v. Im guessing i need 1.4v for complete stability at 4.7ghz, is it normal for such a large jump? +0.1v to go from 4.6 to 4.7ghz?
> 
> mine is at
> 4.7ghz vcore 1.220 with vrin 1.660
> 4.8ghz vcore in bios 1.270 with vrin of 1.90.
> So maybe lower the vcore to see any blue screen? i personally tested with too much vrin, you get blue screen faster. I think you must fine a vcore number matching vrin.


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug2507*
> 
> I'm at 5.0 for 24/7 on this chip, i've never run a 20 loop x264 pass as i haven't had any need, i've not had a bsod on it yet for regular use since declaring 5.0 stable as charted on page 1. Stability is only relevant to the use of the rig.
> 
> Does Adobe not utilise more than 4 cores? I thought Xeon was where it's at for heavy image process
> 
> mine vcore in bios 1.270 with vrin of 1.90. So maybe lower the vcore to see any blue screen? i personally tested with too much vrin, you get blue screen faster. I think you must fine a vcore number matching vrin.


only one way to find out, trying out 2.0 vrin right now with 1.35v vcore at 4.7 ghz, if it fails which is might ill go up to 1.38v vcore and if that fails i gess vrin wasnt a factor and 4.6ghz it is


----------



## holyking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> only one way to find out, trying out 2.0 vrin right now with 1.35v vcore at 4.7 ghz, if it fails which is might ill go up to 1.38v vcore and if that fails i gess vrin wasnt a factor and 4.6ghz it is


may i ask what is your stock vcore? the one in bios when bios default ?


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *holyking*
> 
> may i ask what is your stock vcore? the one in bios when bios default ?


not sure, id ghave to go back to bios and reset to check which i will do if i fail this current run i have going


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> guys i have a question, my 4770k scales pretty constant with increased voltage up to 4.6 ghz with 1.3v stable. But if i try to go to 4.7ghz so far it failed about 6 hours in on 1.38v. Im guessing i need 1.4v for complete stability at 4.7ghz, is it normal for such a large jump? +0.1v to go from 4.6 to 4.7ghz?
> 
> or is possibly vrin an issue? i have never touched vrin, so please aware me im at 1.9v atm


1.95 is not enough VRIN for me to use ~1.34 vcore set (1.36 load)

ERROR CODES

srsly posting without error codes is pretty useless everyone


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> 1.95 is not enough VRIN for me to use ~1.34 vcore set (1.36 load)
> 
> ERROR CODES
> 
> srsly posting without error codes is pretty useless everyone


ive had 101 and 124 BSOD's i believe the 101 was caued by my cache speed being too high and im guessing the 124s are the vcore/vrin being too low. did u get 124s until u set vrin to 1.95+?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarKHawK*
> 
> I cannot seem to find any stable configuration and starting to give up.
> Configuration:
> I7-4770K. (COSTA RICA 3325B503)
> Asrock Extreme6
> G.Skill Trident-X 2400
> Corsair H100i
> 
> I have tried 46 multiplier for voltages from 1.2 to 1.28,
> 45 Multi. (1.2-1.28)
> 44 (1.17-1.25)
> 43 (1.18 - 1.21)
> 
> One stress test (43 Multiplier @ 1.19) even passed 13 hours on AID64 (Stress CPU,FPU,Cache, System memory) and failed in the first 10 minutes of Prime95 Blend.
> 
> Cpu Input voltage set at fixed 1.9v
> Cache multiplier @ 35 @ Auto Voltage (1.25V)
> PLL overvoltage Enabled, Spread spectrum Disabled.
> Ram XMP Disabled (Running @ 1333)
> 
> Now looks like getting the K model and the Corsair cooler was a waste of money.
> 
> Anything I'm Missing?


Have you read the OP? I believe you didn't since you didn't state your vrin.


----------



## DarKHawK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Have you read the OP? I believe you didn't since you didn't state your vrin.


Vrin = CPU input voltage on Asrock
Set to fixed 1.9V as mentioned in the post. And I did read the OP more than once.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> ive had 101 and 124 BSOD's i believe the 101 was caued by my cache speed being too high and im guessing the 124s are the vcore/vrin being too low. did u get 124s until u set vrin to 1.95+?


your cache/uncore should be at 33x and like 1.15 ring/cache voltage while you're testing core to eliminate this, and then most likely 101 will be vrin, 124 will be vcore. You don't want to set vcore too high because then more VRIN will be demanded and you enter a loop of throwing way too much voltages


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> your cache/uncore should be at 33x and like 1.15 ring/cache voltage while you're testing core to eliminate this, and then most likely 101 will be vrin, 124 will be vcore. You don't want to set vcore too high because then more VRIN will be demanded and you enter a loop of throwing way too much voltages


my cache has been stock at 39 for most testing. ive also read that having the cache too far from the core at high overclocks i.e. 47x core and 33x cache could cause instability as well


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> my cache has been stock at 39 for most testing. ive also read that having the cache too far from the core at high overclocks i.e. 47x core and 33x cache could cause instability as well


That's wrong and you should follow the OP like it is your haswell bible.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> guys i have a question, my 4770k scales pretty constant with increased voltage up to 4.6 ghz with 1.3v stable. But if i try to go to 4.7ghz so far it failed about 6 hours in on 1.38v. Im guessing i need 1.4v for complete stability at 4.7ghz, is it normal for such a large jump? +0.1v to go from 4.6 to 4.7ghz?
> 
> or is possibly vrin an issue? i have never touched vrin, so please aware me im at 1.9v atm


Vrin could possibly be an issue. I used 2.15v @ 1.42v VID.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarKHawK*
> 
> I cannot seem to find any stable configuration and starting to give up.
> Configuration:
> I7-4770K. (COSTA RICA 3325B503)
> Asrock Extreme6
> G.Skill Trident-X 2400
> Corsair H100i
> 
> I have tried 46 multiplier for voltages from 1.2 to 1.28,
> 45 Multi. (1.2-1.28)
> 44 (1.17-1.25)
> 43 (1.18 - 1.21)
> 
> One stress test (43 Multiplier @ 1.19) even passed 13 hours on AID64 (Stress CPU,FPU,Cache, System memory) and failed in the first 10 minutes of Prime95 Blend.
> 
> Cpu Input voltage set at fixed 1.9v
> Cache multiplier @ 35 @ Auto Voltage (1.25V)
> PLL overvoltage Enabled, Spread spectrum Disabled.
> Ram XMP Disabled (Running @ 1333)
> 
> Now looks like getting the K model and the Corsair cooler was a waste of money.
> 
> Anything I'm Missing?


Slightly confused here. Making sure I'm reading this correctly... So you were never stable on x43 yet you went on to x44, x45, x46?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> my cache has been stock at 39 for most testing. ive also read that having the cache too far from the core at high overclocks i.e. 47x core and 33x cache could cause instability as well


Pretty sure you heard wrongly.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oranid*
> 
> Sure, will do. I might mess around to try 4.6GHz later but I prefer the current voltage on 4.5 and really can't afford any higher temps with my current cooling solution unless I de-lid (which I don't want to do).
> 
> And yes you're probably correct for Vcore, should be 1.276 but is that my "IA" on Asus mobo's in HWMonitor vs "Vcore" ?
> Vcore is measured by Hwinfo (And I think the latest version of HWmonitor includes it now). It is its own seperate reading on Hwinfo.


----------



## DarKHawK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Vrin could possibly be an issue. I used 2.15v @ 1.42v VID.
> 
> Slightly confused here. Making sure I'm reading this correctly... So you were never stable on x43 yet you went on to x44, x45, x46?


No.

I tried x46 First. When I reached 1.28V and still no stability I moved down to x45 etc.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *DarKHawK*
> 
> No.
> 
> I tried x46 First. When I reached 1.28V and still no stability I moved down to x45 etc.


Ok, I recommend doing it the other way around. That is, low to high multiplier. So say you find stable x42, and you're stuck at x43, we should be looking at x43 not the instability you get at x46.


----------



## DarKHawK

Thank you. I seem to be finding stability at x43 @1.22. Is this too much for 4.3ghz?
Also, I did a reset to bios settings and when I set the voltage to override and set it to 1.22 while setting Vcore Voltage additional offset to Auto I find that it adds 0.08V to the total voltage which brings it 1.30V.
This didn't happen before resting the bios settings. I can't also set this offset voltage to 0. Instead I'm doing an override voltage of 1.21 and an offset of 0.01. Is this OK? or is there another option which "zeros" the offset?


----------



## D-Dow

My 4770K is, I believe, Average. I read (and tested) that you should set 1.2 V and move the multiplier up to see "how good your chip is." Well, mine could not start windows at 46X @ 1.2V; therefore, I have just an average chip apparently.

I have delidded and applied coolaboratories to the die...thinking of applying the Arctic Ceramique paste I applied to my H100i recently...to...the die.

Anyhow, I can run a stable 4.7 GHz with cache ratio of 4.6 (going to 48 core ratio or 47 cache ratio will lock up windows on start - not good) due to tweaking the Vrin to 1.98, I set adaptive voltage to 1.39. I run the monitoring at all times in games etc and temps never go above 30 something, maybe a 40 once in a while. Idle temps, because I've got it as far as it will go, hover around 30 degrees...if I scale it back to 4.4 or 4.5 GHz then idle temps are 23 to 25 (all since the Arctic Ceramique applied - used to get 15 to 19 degrees with the stock paste from the H100i when I first screwed in the cooler, but since I fiddled with it and applied new paste, I've lost 5 degrees at idle, I don't really care though). I'm using PUSH with H100i fans.

GTX 780 is maxed out volatage-wise to +63...not running an SLI, yet...I have an 860w Seasonic Platinum PSU ready to go, purchased a couple of months ago, but haven't installed (currently have 650w Seasonic gold PSU in there)...

MY PROBLEM: In games, the screen will freeze after a while and I have to hit the power button to reboot (no blue screen, no ctrl alt del will work, it just freezes). This 4.7 clock just rocks I love it, and wanna keep it, but this screen freezing problem is bothersome after about a couple hrs playing, sometimes randomly after only an hour, and it's usually during a HEAVY SCENE when it freezes.

Would it be right to assume that this "Screen Freezing" problem is the Graphics card (that I need to add a card for SLI? or that 860w I have in my possession ready to go?). The temps are always less than 50, the screen will just freeze in a heavy fighting scene, not game specific. I'm streaming too, plus window media player. Using SSD, 3 TB HD, Even at 4.6, I'll get the screen freeze.

my memory is not overclocked, still at 1600 except for 1.6 V up from 1.5...I do not have XMP selected, just Auto I think...disabled speedstep, and various other disabling enabling per a guide I was following.

.


----------



## Cyro999

^Could be uncore

How do you have temps that low? 1.39vcore set on a 4770k is pretty outlandish; there's no way i could do that with HT on without hitting like 100c encoding videos on "only" the best air cooling available with good ambients and no delid


----------



## D-Dow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> ^Could be uncore
> 
> How do you have temps that low? 1.39vcore set on a 4770k is pretty outlandish; there's no way i could do that with HT on without hitting like 100c encoding videos on "only" the best air cooling available with good ambients and no delid


I don't know, but I'm using HWMonitor to monitor 8 stats temps of CPU and GPU being some of them CPU usage never gets above 22% in games (WITH steaming/music/recording...without streaming, the load never gets above 10-14% --- not playing Crysis or anything like that but FPS stuff nonetheless with pretty good graphics on ultra etc)

I do not even think that I need 1.39 V but when you set the value z87 ASUS BIOS will color code the number (yellow is "moderate" levels according to ASUS and pink is "extreme" levels...1.39 is yellow, 1.4 becomes pink --- NONE of my values are set to extreme levels, but they if they are changed, then they are changed just a decimal point below extreme (pink color change) except for the capability one set at 140% - the highest it will go and another value (forget the name) set to '8' the highest it will go). If I hadn't delid, then I wouldn't be able to do this imo. I tried all kinds of other things too like changing the BLCK to 125, 167, etc etc to up the memory -- it did not like that very much and the multiplier had to be set low during that so...felt pretty subpar performance.

I don't know why my temps stay so low other than maybe I'm not using it for extremely demanding games like Crysis, BF4, etc etc. and of course it's delidded

don't know about the uncore, but I prefer the cache ratio be 1:1, but at 4.7 GHz I can Only have a 4.6 cache ratio...it hates 4.7 cache ratio (windows will freeze on startup). I notice the better performance in game when you have the multiplier set to 44 and the cache ratio set to 44 or the multiplier set to 45 and the cache ratio set to 45...46...46...but 47 and 47 is NOT possible with My system/chip, but....4.7 is so noticeable difference from 46 even with there not being 1:1, I'll take it...it's very noticeable To Me.


----------



## Cyro999

Why do you want cache ratio to be the same as core? 50/34 performs better than 49/49

What kinda temps do you have stability testing & with what test etc?
Quote:


> I notice the better performance in game when you have the multiplier set to 44 and the cache ratio set to 44 or the multiplier set to 45 and the cache ratio set to 45


That's called placebo effect unless you have some kind of benchmark backing it up


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarKHawK*
> 
> Thank you. I seem to be finding stability at x43 @1.22. Is this too much for 4.3ghz?
> Also, I did a reset to bios settings and when I set the voltage to override and set it to 1.22 while setting Vcore Voltage additional offset to Auto I find that it adds 0.08V to the total voltage which brings it 1.30V.
> This didn't happen before resting the bios settings. I can't also set this offset voltage to 0. Instead I'm doing an override voltage of 1.21 and an offset of 0.01. Is this OK? or is there another option which "zeros" the offset?


No, 1.22v for x43 isn't out of the ordinary.

Figure out whatever voltage works for you, as long as you're not stressing synthetics on adaptive. I myself have not played with offset all that.

So now you know x43 is stable @ 1.22v. Work on x44 and don't touch x44 until you're sure it's stable. Sometimes what happens is, somebody does x44, does shoddy testing in excitement for x45, goes to x45, crashes like holy hell, goes back to x44, and crashes because it was never fully stable in the first place. When that happens, it's a real buzzkill.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> That's called placebo effect unless you have some kind of benchmark backing it up


That. Feelings don't count. An array of 5 tests or more that can be replicated and verified by other members is valid.


----------



## imakeitrayne

Hi,

I am new to overclocking as well as this forum. But I went ahead and took a gander at this. I only have an 212 evo since I am bigger on gaming more so than applications that are CPU intensive. Anyways, I currently have a i7 4770k. I was able to overclock it to 4.2 gHz with a vcore of 1.15 (1.153 in CPU-Z) on an Asrock z87 extreme4 mobo. Those are the only settings I changed, the multiplier and vcore. I ran prime95 (small fft) on it for about an hour and nothing went wrong yet. I tried vcores of 1 and 1.1 and 1.15 seems stable so far. The max temp I have so far on any one core is 77 C. So a few questions, but please bear with me since this is my first PC build.

- How long should I continue this test? After this time is my system good to go?
- Do I need to change any other options in my motherboard like CPU cache ratio or the voltage on it? Because currently CPUID HWMonitor is showing me LLC/Ring at 1.249 V, and since the cache ratio is on auto, I would assume its also at 4.2 gHz..
- What are some more complete tests that are recommended? I know people say prime95 for 24hours, is this blend, large fft, small fft? Aida64 is being used a lot as well.

Thank you.


----------



## DarKHawK

As you can see in the original post I already tried x44 with voltage starting from 1.17 to 1.25 with no luck. I don't think I will be able to push this CPU past x43 without a significant boost in voltage which means insane temp spikes which my H100i can't handle.
It would seem this cpu is way below average.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imakeitrayne*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I am new to overclocking as well as this forum. But I went ahead and took a gander at this. I only have an 212 evo since I am bigger on gaming more so than applications that are CPU intensive. Anyways, I currently have a i7 4770k. I was able to overclock it to 4.2 gHz with a vcore of 1.15 (1.153 in CPU-Z) on an Asrock z87 extreme4 mobo. Those are the only settings I changed, the multiplier and vcore. I ran prime95 (small fft) on it for about an hour and nothing went wrong yet. I tried vcores of 1 and 1.1 and 1.15 seems stable so far. The max temp I have so far on any one core is 77 C. So a few questions, but please bear with me since this is my first PC build.
> 
> - How long should I continue this test? After this time is my system good to go?
> - Do I need to change any other options in my motherboard like CPU cache ratio or the voltage on it? Because currently CPUID HWMonitor is showing me LLC/Ring at 1.249 V, and since the cache ratio is on auto, I would assume its also at 4.2 gHz..
> - What are some more complete tests that are recommended? I know people say prime95 for 24hours, is this blend, large fft, small fft? Aida64 is being used a lot as well.
> 
> Thank you.


I already outlined this on the first post of this thread.

I recommend x264 overnight, then just start gaming which is in itself a stability test.

Uncore to stock. Overclock core until you can't any more, then overclock uncore as much as you can without using unsafe uncore voltage or having to decrease core clock.


----------



## blaze2210

I feel like this has all been done before....


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> I feel like this has all been done before....


----------



## Doug2507

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D-Dow*
> 
> Would it be right to assume that this "Screen Freezing" problem is the Graphics card.


Drop cpu clocks to default, leave gpu OC'd, go play some games and see if it still freezes. If it does then it's gpu, if it doesn't then your cpu OC isn't stable enough for gaming.


----------



## Alxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D-Dow*
> 
> MY PROBLEM: In games, the screen will freeze after a while and I have to hit the power button to reboot (no blue screen, no ctrl alt del will work, it just freezes). This 4.7 clock just rocks I love it, and wanna keep it, but this screen freezing problem is bothersome after about a couple hrs playing, sometimes randomly after only an hour, and it's usually during a HEAVY SCENE when it freezes.


I had this Problem with Battlefield 3 multi 64/player after several hours of playing, I5 4670K 4.6 was x264 stable. Then I simply added + 0.005 more Vcore and the Problem was gone.
So You might try adding 0.005-0.01 and see what happens. This is all under the assumption that Graphics Card is stable and not the Problem.

If that does not help I would try uncore like cyro assumed.

Personally I think your high uncore ratio is not necessary. I heard that high uncore ratio is only good in some applications and when benching.


----------



## oranid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Vrin Vcore is measured by Hwinfo (And I think the latest version of HWmonitor includes it now). It is its own seperate reading on Hwinfo.


Hmm so based on that, my Vcore still reads 1.760 see attached screenshot on cinebench 11.5


Or is it VIN4?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oranid*
> 
> Hmm so based on that, my Vcore still reads 1.760 see attached screenshot on cinebench 11.5
> 
> 
> Or is it VIN4?


Funny. It can't be 1.760, because your CPU would already be on Mars by now.
Mind checking with HWinfo? I'm curious what HWinfo reads.


----------



## oranid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Funny. It can't be 1.760, because your CPU would already be on Mars by now.
> 
> Mind checking with HWinfo? I'm curious what HWinfo reads.


Looks like HWinfo has way more sensor reporting. So confusing


----------



## Lance01

Overclock information
I7-4770K (Delid with CLU)
H100i (closed water loop)

CPU Ratio 45
Ring Ratio 42
CPU Core 1.275
Ring Voltage 1.18

Lance


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lance01*
> 
> 
> 
> Overclock information
> I7-4770K (Delid with CLU)
> H100i (closed water loop)
> 
> CPU Ratio 45
> Ring Ratio 42
> CPU Core 1.275
> Ring Voltage 1.18
> 
> Lance


Hi, if you would like to chart that info, would you mind filling out the form? Helps make charting a breeze and makes sure you have all the data:

Quote:


> Username:
> CPU Model:
> Core Multiplier: [If you used Blck strap, put what Blck and mention your resulting frequency]
> CPU VID: This is the CPU core voltage value you input into BIOS.
> Vcore: This is the CPU Vcore reading from Hwinfo or HWMonitor under load. "Load" depends on what you're stressing.
> Uncore Multiplier:
> Uncore Voltage:
> Cooling Solution:
> Stability Test: [Any test is OK, synthetic or not. List how long test is run.]
> Batch Number: [Not required but helps people.]
> Ram Speed: [Timings if you know them.]
> Input Voltage: [aka VCCIN, Vrin, Eventual Input Voltage]
> Motherboard: [Optional. Not required to be charted, not required for picture verification.]
> 
> For the final picture verification column, you need to show a working picture to have it show "YES", otherwise it will be blank. The picture must contain the stress test, proof that the test was run as long as you claimed, AND it must also show HWmonitor or HWInfo's vcore reading. No, only VID will not cut it. Vcore. To be clear, I'm looking for the sensors part of Hwinfo, not the hardware overview which shows CPU and GPU logos. You do NOT need picture verification to be listed in the chart above, you only need it for the "YES" in the picture verification column.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oranid*
> 
> Looks like HWinfo has way more sensor reporting. So confusing


It shows 1.264 Vcore under Cinebench load. Hwinfo's numbers seem right. Hwmonitor's is well... off by a few light years. Yet another reason why I recommend HWinfo. It's got tons of info, but I'd rather have the info there than missing or be wrong.


----------



## Doug2507

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oranid*
> 
> Hmm so based on that, my Vcore still reads 1.760 see attached screenshot on cinebench 11.5
> 
> 
> Or is it VIN4?


vin4 is vcore, vcore is vccin, you can rename these.


----------



## simores

If you going to use 4.7 on daily pass IBT and hyperpi 32 is just ok


----------



## TreeLove

I'm pretty new to overclocking and looking for some help. I'm running a 4670k on an MSI-G45 board, with a Noctua D14.
I'm doing a CPU clock of 42 with a ring clock of 39. Right now I have the power set to 1.24v for both clocks (the auto power feature seemed to suggest I needed more for the ring clock?)
I ran it on prime95, temps were about 82ish (highest temp I saw was 86 near the start, but it was holding around 80-81 when I went to bed). It ran for 9 hours and when I woke up my comp had restarted on an event 41 error (kernel power).

I feel like the voltage I'm using for that clock speed is unusually high. Also the temps being that high worry me. I've heard it would probably start to cause damage within a few months. Any thoughts?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TreeLove*
> 
> I'm pretty new to overclocking and looking for some help. I'm running a 4670k on an MSI-G45 board, with a Noctua D14.
> I'm doing a CPU clock of 42 with a ring clock of 39. Right now I have the power set to 1.24v for both clocks (the auto power feature seemed to suggest I needed more for the ring clock?)
> I ran it on prime95, temps were about 82ish (highest temp I saw was 86 near the start, but it was holding around 80-81 when I went to bed). It ran for 9 hours and when I woke up my comp had restarted on an event 41 error (kernel power).
> 
> I feel like the voltage I'm using for that clock speed is unusually high. Also the temps being that high worry me. I've heard it would probably start to cause damage within a few months. Any thoughts?


Read the OP.


----------



## oranid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug2507*
> 
> vin4 is vcore, vcore is vccin, you can rename these.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> It shows 1.264 Vcore under Cinebench load. Hwinfo's numbers seem right. Hwmonitor's is well... off by a few light years. Yet another reason why I recommend HWinfo. It's got tons of info, but I'd rather have the info there than missing or be wrong.


Cool, thanks for the confirmation.


----------



## imakeitrayne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I already outlined this on the first post of this thread.
> 
> I recommend x264 overnight, then just start gaming which is in itself a stability test.
> 
> Uncore to stock. Overclock core until you can't any more, then overclock uncore as much as you can without using unsafe uncore voltage or having to decrease core clock.


I am sorry. Well i went ahead and dialed uncore to 3.5 and kept core at 4.2 at 1.15V. The voltage for uncore is set to auto. I upped core to 4.3 and crashed so 4.2 seems to be it. I was able to up uncore to 4.2 with the voltage for it displaying at 1.249 at auto, i didnt dial in a specific voltage. You said in the original post to make sure its under 1.3, does this mean this setting is good? I ran x264 overnight no problems. I did some googling and people say uncore voltage should be the same or less than core.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imakeitrayne*
> 
> I am sorry. Well i went ahead and dialed uncore to 3.5 and kept core at 4.2 at 1.15V. The voltage for uncore is set to auto. I upped core to 4.3 and crashed so 4.2 seems to be it. I was able to up uncore to 4.2 with the voltage for it displaying at 1.249 at auto, i didnt dial in a specific voltage. You said in the original post to make sure its under 1.3, does this mean this setting is good? I ran x264 overnight no problems. I did some googling and people say uncore voltage should be the same or less than core.


For the umpteenth time people. Uncore does not affect performance except for in very few programs. There is actual data on the OP. Stop just believing what people say without having proof. Darkwizzie has provided proof in a multitude of benchmarks and a few games.


----------



## D-Dow

so would encore at 33 and core ratio at 47 be feasible? what would be a good 'un? I am stable at 46 cache ratio for 4.7 GHz 4 hours into game then every now and then my screen will freeze but I'm thinkin' it's the GPU or PSU


----------



## utee05

Well I'm now at 4.5ghz at 1.22V. I ran x264 for about 8hrs and everything ran through fine. I think I'm sticking with this for now. Uncore is at 40x.

Thanks all for the help and tips.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D-Dow*
> 
> so would encore at 33 and core ratio at 47 be feasible? what would be a good 'un? I am stable at 46 cache ratio for 4.7 GHz 4 hours into game then every now and then my screen will freeze but I'm thinkin' it's the GPU or PSU


You aren't stable if you freeze in your normal tasks.

If you can run 46x uncore with 47x core core that's awesome and as long as the voltages are within safe ranges there is no reason to go back to stock uncore. Its when you lose the ability to overclock the core more because uncore is holding it back that it becomes an issue.


----------



## D-Dow

yeah jameyscott, I tried 4.8 with uncore at 35, and windows booted (wouldn't before), but in game I get blue screened, at 4.7 I never get blue screened, except if I put cache ratio at 47

probably should stick to 4.6 GHz as 4.7 is my max, but it doesn't matter if 46, 45, 44, I still get these freezes after a few hours playin' I think it may be the GTX 780 oc'd at +63 volts, but my fan curve is steep in the beginning...never have figured out how to set the fan curve optimally


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D-Dow*
> 
> yeah jameyscott, I tried 4.8 with uncore at 35, and windows booted (wouldn't before), but in game I get blue screened, at 4.7 I never get blue screened, except if I put cache ratio at 47
> 
> probably should stick to 4.6 GHz as 4.7 is my max, but it doesn't matter if 46, 45, 44, I still get these freezes after a few hours playin' I think it may be the GTX 780 oc'd at +63 volts, but my fan curve is steep in the beginning...never have figured out how to set the fan curve optimally


If you just upped the voltage on the card and are using gpu boost 2.0, then it is most likely not the card and is an unstable cpu overclock or bad ram.


----------



## Alxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D-Dow*
> 
> yeah jameyscott, I tried 4.8 with uncore at 35, and windows booted (wouldn't before), but in game I get blue screened, at 4.7 I never get blue screened, except if I put cache ratio at 47
> 
> probably should stick to 4.6 GHz as 4.7 is my max, but it doesn't matter if 46, 45, 44, I still get these freezes after a few hours playin' I think it may be the GTX 780 oc'd at +63 volts, but my fan curve is steep in the beginning...never have figured out how to set the fan curve optimally


Never mind but:
Did You run any stresstests to test your CPU OC ?
To overclock CPU with an overclocked Graphics Card not knowing if Graphics Card is stable makes no sense at all. Than you have too many variables. This way you can only guess and this is what you do right now.
Why dont you like Doug suggested set your Grapics Card @stock and find out if your CPU OC is stable at all ??
Then after your CPU ist stable you start to OC the Graphics Card. Not CPU + GPU at the same time.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D-Dow*
> 
> yeah jameyscott, I tried 4.8 with uncore at 35, and windows booted (wouldn't before), but in game I get blue screened, at 4.7 I never get blue screened, except if I put cache ratio at 47
> 
> probably should stick to 4.6 GHz as 4.7 is my max, but it doesn't matter if 46, 45, 44, I still get these freezes after a few hours playin' I think it may be the GTX 780 oc'd at +63 volts, but my fan curve is steep in the beginning...never have figured out how to set the fan curve optimally


Original post lists testing one variable at a time. OC CPU with everything else on stock. Else you better be 110% sure the GPU is stable. You're making this even more complicated than it has to be.


----------



## VeerK

Has anyone started to see any degradation in their chips, and at what voltages?


----------



## rickyman0319

i try to overclock i7 4770k cpu. when I try do prime95 for 15min, the coretemp shot up almost 90 instally. I turn off the pc and check the chipset and memory.

the memory is hot and the chipset is hot also. what make does too really hot?

4.4ghz @ 1.28v


----------



## Lance01

My experience with the I7-4770k at 1.28 the readings were high as well until I delid my cpu and used CLU

Lance


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> guys i have a question, my 4770k scales pretty constant with increased voltage up to 4.6 ghz with 1.3v stable. But if i try to go to 4.7ghz so far it failed about 6 hours in on 1.38v. Im guessing i need 1.4v for complete stability at 4.7ghz, is it normal for such a large jump? +0.1v to go from 4.6 to 4.7ghz?
> 
> or is possibly vrin an issue? i have never touched vrin, so please aware me im at 1.9v atm


vrin was the culprit. I am now stable at 4.7 core/4.4 cache with 1.375v core/1.23v cache/2.0 vrin.

on to the memory, then the gpu. cheers.


----------



## D-Dow

just upped the mem clock and gpu offset thingy on the GTX 780 seems to have fixed the freezes over 5 hours none...

I always had that low now I've doubled it, may push it further later idk


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeerK*
> 
> Has anyone started to see any degradation in their chips, and at what voltages?


Not here. 1.42v. In addition, I hammer my CPU with more CPU load than most people. Been doing hundreds of chess games night after night when I sleep. And game during the day.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> i try to overclock i7 4770k cpu. when I try do prime95 for 15min, the coretemp shot up almost 90 instally. I turn off the pc and check the chipset and memory.
> 
> the memory is hot and the chipset is hot also. what make does too really hot?
> 
> 4.4ghz @ 1.28v


Comon Ricky, you should know that posting more setting helps. Did you accidently use adaptive?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> vrin was the culprit. I am now stable at 4.7 core/4.4 cache with 1.375v core/1.23v cache/2.0 vrin.
> 
> on to the memory, then the gpu. cheers.


Glad that solved the issue.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> vrin was the culprit. I am now stable at 4.7 core/4.4 cache with 1.375v core/1.23v cache/2.0 vrin.
> 
> on to the memory, then the gpu. cheers.


Oh yeah. Extra post to remind you, Darkwizzie wants your settings once your OC is finalized.


----------



## Frenky91

Hi mates i need help overclocking my cpu i5 4670k and i have msi z87 gd65 gaming... im now at 4.2 but i wont 4.5ghz so duys with same mbo or with gd 45 gaming can you tell me you settings or others can olso help


----------



## Cyro999

Mobo isn't really important for settings, they're the same on all of them (though different names on a few)


----------



## fleetfeather

just got a 124 error after.... 11hrs of gaming haha. is this real life?


----------



## Cyro999

Happens 

This is how the end of tweaking should probably look:



You can throw extra volts early to avoid that, but i'm fine with waiting 2 weeks for a 124 and then adding 0.01vcore


----------



## fleetfeather

ahh yeah









i'll keep everything the same for now. If they start to get annoying, I'll go replace the MX4 on my IHS with some CLP and bump the volts a tiny bit


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> i'll keep everything the same for now


If you BSOD in only 11 hours, that averages to ~12 times a month - have fun with that









If it's unstable from not enough vcore, i wouldn't even bother with less than 0.01 bump (because if you saw instability in any at all short period of time like days, weeks, even a month or a few, then a very very very very very slight change probably won't fix it)


----------



## SgtRotty

i was needing some help with llc/ring volts. is it normal that value,min,max always are maxxed out for peak turbo reading? my VCORE,VID, and IA as it reads was how i determined what my final volts for BF4 was taking for 4.5. no matter what the setting is my ring/llc stays the same. is there any setting im missing?

also what is GToffset? its set for +.020 and dont know how to back that down to 0.00


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frenky91*
> 
> Hi mates i need help overclocking my cpu i5 4670k and i have msi z87 gd65 gaming... im now at 4.2 but i wont 4.5ghz so duys with same mbo or with gd 45 gaming can you tell me you settings or others can olso help


Sure.

You start by reading page one of this thread.


----------



## JackNaylorPE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spikeSP*
> 
> That was recorded on reboot following the failure..... have tyo go back further in time to get cause.


----------



## Johny Boy

I am posting this same as i posted on Gigabyte Z87 OC board thread as i think its mandatory for any haswell OC problems or BSOD's

i5 + UD3H board

Uncore voltage / Freq - 1.050V Stock / 35X
Vrin - 1.8V Stock
XMP - Off
C states on

IBT Testing
Stress level - Standard / High
[email protected] Passed / BSOD
[email protected]/1.186Vcore Passed / BSOD
[email protected] Vcore Passed / Passed.

Temp's on all core @ Max 67 to 71*C
Should i increase uncore / Vrin voltage to get [email protected] ?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Should i increase uncore / Vrin voltage to get [email protected] ?


Increasing uncore or input voltage won't make you suddenly need less vcore if you're following proper procedure, but it's hard to mess up at a low overclock like 1.19vcore


----------



## Hhead

I just delidded my 4770K. well.. i used CLU on the die and AS5 on IHS.
im not getting the temps that everybody is talking about..
should i also use CLU on IHS as well??

well i raised the vcore a lil bit after delidding cuz it wasnt stable before delid. but still its a very low temp difference

this is a pic of it after delid.


and this is before delid



what am i doing wrong?

is AS5 really a piece of crap?


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hhead*
> 
> I just delidded my 4770K. well.. i used CLU on the die and AS5 on IHS.
> im not getting the temps that everybody is talking about..
> should i also use CLU on IHS as well??
> 
> well i raised the vcore a lil bit after delidding cuz it wasnt stable before delid. but still its a very low temp difference
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> this is a pic of it after delid.
> 
> 
> and this is before delid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what am i doing wrong?
> 
> is AS5 really a piece of crap?


Did you use a really thin layer of CLU?
AS5 on the IHS is perfect, no need for clu on it.


----------



## bond32

AS5 has a cure time of a few hours though right? Might give it a bit...


----------



## pkrexer

I know this goes against all that's been taught through this thread, but I've noticed I seem to lose stability by having the uncore set to low. When I was trying to find a stable 4.7, I set the uncore down to 34x and my computer would just hard lock with no blue screen. This sort of behavior would also happen when it was set to high. At least with my configuration, there seems to be a sweet spot for the uncore. For me, it was anywhere between 38x - 42x.


----------



## OutlawII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pkrexer*
> 
> I know this goes against all that's been taught through this thread, but I've noticed I seem to lose stability by having the uncore set to low. When I was trying to find a stable 4.7, I set the uncore down to 34x and my computer would just hard lock with no blue screen. This sort of behavior would also happen when it was set to high. At least with my configuration, there seems to be a sweet spot for the uncore. For me, it was anywhere between 38x - 42x.


It could very well be true,in essence maybe its like underclocking your cpu?


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pkrexer*
> 
> I know this goes against all that's been taught through this thread, but I've noticed I seem to lose stability by having the uncore set to low. When I was trying to find a stable 4.7, I set the uncore down to 34x and my computer would just hard lock with no blue screen. This sort of behavior would also happen when it was set to high. At least with my configuration, there seems to be a sweet spot for the uncore. For me, it was anywhere between 38x - 42x.


I too had similar results... Set mine to 42 at the moment with my cpu at 4.8 ghz. Seems to be solid


----------



## Hhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> Did you use a really thin layer of CLU?
> AS5 on the IHS is perfect, no need for clu on it.


yea it was thin. i spreaded it with the brush that came with the package.

i was thinking about using CLU on IHS.

and its already been more than a day for AS5


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hhead*
> 
> yea it was thin. i spreaded it with the brush that came with the package.
> 
> i was thinking about using CLU on IHS.
> 
> and its already been more than a day for AS5


From what I read I don't think you would see much change if any of using CLU vs AS5 on the IHS. Personally, whenever I remove my water block and put it back on again, I may put CLU on to see if I get any temp changes. I used CLU on the die and IC diamond on the IHS.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hhead*
> 
> yea it was thin. i spreaded it with the brush that came with the package.
> 
> i was thinking about using CLU on IHS.
> 
> and its already been more than a day for AS5


With AS5, the curing time is 200 total hours of curing time....Which means that you're heating up the compound during the day, and powering off your PC at night....


----------



## JackNaylorPE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> AS5 has a cure time of a few hours though right? Might give it a bit...


More like a year ..... have to read the AS5 advisory carefully..... it says "200 hours of thermal cycling"..... so if ya fire up ya rig oin Saturday band play massive frag fest for 15 houirs, you have accomplished about 10 minutes of thermal cycling...... 3 minutes heating up / 7 minutes cooling down.

http://archive.benchmarkreviews.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=138&Itemid=1&limit=1&limitstart=5
Quote:


> After this article was first published, there was an immediate backlash from some of the manufacturers listed in this review. The primary argument was the lack of cure time. Here is the Arctic Silver 5 recommended cure time instruction from the manufacturers web site:
> 
> _Due to the unique shape and sizes of the particles in Arctic Silver 5's conductive matrix, it will take a up to 200 hours and several thermal cycles to achieve maximum particle to particle thermal conduction and for the heatsink to CPU interface to reach maximum conductivity. (This period will be longer in a system without a fan on the heatsink or with a low speed fan on the heatsink.) On systems measuring actual internal core temperatures via the CPU's internal diode, the measured temperature will often drop 2C to 5C over this "break-in" period. This break-in will occur during the normal use of the computer as long as the computer is turned off from time to time and the interface is allowed to cool to room temperature. Once the break-in is complete, the computer can be left on if desired._
> 
> So by my estimation of this statemen*t it would take almost a year of normal use to properly cure the AS5 compoun*d, or almost nine days of continuous power cycles to meet their recommendation.


----------



## BoredErica

Isn't the change in temps from curing like 5C or less?


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Isn't the change in temps from curing like 5C or less?


That's pretty much what I experienced while using it, which is why I switched to better compounds. Now, I'll only use Shin-Etsu, GC Extreme, or Antec Formula 7 - they all have good performance and no curing times....


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> That's pretty much what I experienced while using it, which is why I switched to better compounds. Now, I'll only use Shin-Etsu, GC Extreme, or Antec Formula 7 - they all have good performance and no curing times....


I'm using the Noctua MX4 paste that came with the D14. Not bad and free. Held off on my friend's offer for Arctic Silver.


----------



## JackNaylorPE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Isn't the change in temps from curing like 5C or less?


Well my answer to that would be....isn't the result of manual OC'ing (as opposed to CPU level up) typically 0.2 Ghz or less







?

All kidding aside, the difference is various TIMs can oft exceed the difference between most WBs.

I recently switched from Shin Etsu to Gelid Exrtreme....Gelid also comes w/ EK Waterblocks.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackNaylorPE*
> 
> Well my answer to that would be....isn't the result of manual OC'ing (as opposed to CPU level up) typically 0.2 Ghz or less
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> All kidding aside, the difference is various TIMs can oft exceed the difference between most WBs.
> 
> I recently switched from Shin Etsu to Gelid Exrtreme....Gelid also comes w/ EK Waterblocks.


That's good to know because I have so much TIM from my 3 blocks...


----------



## JackNaylorPE

I used it all up..... and then some ...... they give ya more than enuff for the CPUs but not enuff to coat all those thermal pads on the GPU block and backplates.


----------



## holyking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I'm using the Noctua MX4 paste that came with the D14. Not bad and free. Held off on my friend's offer for Arctic Silver.


I using it too. It's not bad. Make sure you apply very well. Find a method which good will results very significant. I used liquid pro ihs with mx4... mine temperature stays under 65 @1.404 vcore. Itb max.

Here is my method. i use a zip ties because On one edge, it always flat and sharp. I use it to spread the rice size mx4 drop across the cpu thinly and evenly but leave a 1mm-1.5mm clean space near each egde. When i push the block, everything is thin and cover with mx4. Anyone have other ideas?


----------



## Ovrclck

Question for you guys, I'm at 4.7 vid 1.37 and 1.379 under load but have the overclock itch.. Is it worth trying to get to 4.8-9? I know for a fact I'd need more or close to 1.4 for sure.

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## holyking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> Question for you guys, I'm at 4.7 vid 1.37 and 1.379 under load but have the overclock itch.. Is it worth trying to get to 4.8-9? I know for a fact I'd need more or close to 1.4 for sure.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


If temperature isn't a issue. I see you have room at 4.8 if you lucky even 4.9.
I am at 4.9 @1.390 still finding my vrin to stable. x264 keep crashing after 10 loop.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackNaylorPE*
> 
> I used it all up..... and then some ...... they give ya more than enuff for the CPUs but not enuff to coat all those thermal pads on the GPU block and backplates.


You aren't supposed to put it on the thermal pads. The thermals pads are the TIM. Adding another TIM affects performance in the negative.


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *holyking*
> 
> If temperature isn't a issue. I see you have room at 4.8 if you lucky even 4.9.
> I am at 4.9 @1.390 still finding my vrin to stable. x264 keep crashing after 10 loop.


1.390, is that vid or under full load?


----------



## holyking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> 1.390, is that vid or under full load?


Bios. But make sure your temperature isn't a issue, mine doesn't go any close to 65 at 1.420 ibt. Max. 10 hours, but did not pass x264


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> You aren't supposed to put it on the thermal pads. The thermals pads are the TIM. Adding another TIM affects performance in the negative.


The instructions state you can use paste to hold down the pads.


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *holyking*
> 
> Bios. But make sure your temperature isn't a issue, mine doesn't go any close to 65 at 1.420 ibt. Max. 10 hours, but did not pass x264


I barely break 65C under full load with real bench. Shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## Ovrclck

1.3892 full load at 4.8 so far. Testing with real bench. 1.492 is my limit. Fingers crossed!

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## JackNaylorPE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> You aren't supposed to put it on the thermal pads. The thermals pads are the TIM. Adding another TIM affects performance in the negative.


Umm...I usually like to follow the manufacturer's written instructions to the letter and EK says the exact opposite.

Quote:


> EKWB recommends using small drops of electrically non-conductive (for example: EK-TIM Ectotherm, Arctic Cooling MX-2 rM, MX-4 rM or GELID GC-Extreme'M) thermal grease on each phase regulator (that is being overed with thermal pad) in order to even further improve the thermal performance of the EK-FC 780 GTX DCII series water block.


----------



## Ovrclck

Typo 1.392 is what I meant









Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## slyoteboy

Was messing around last night 1st time OCing something other than a e8400. Wow there is alot of different settings this time around. Was booting OS [email protected] vcore. prime 95 for about 5 minutes before BSOD , max temp was 75c average was around 68 for those 5 minutes. Bios settings HIGH BLCK , LLC enabled, XMP for ram. Also there was a voltage setting of 1.9 in my bios , what is that one so high for?

Anyways, reset to default came in here and read OP. Learned a bunch of stuff but havent had more time to OC today. From what im seing I might have hit silicon lottery with that much voltage and such low temps *cross fingers* going to try to keep my uncore lower to rule out that variable. Going to be a challenge but glad this thread exists. Wish me luck fellow OC'rs.


----------



## holyking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> Typo 1.392 is what I meant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


Make sure you match with the vrin. Haswell like vrin over vcore. Too high in any of one you get blue screen.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slyoteboy*
> 
> Was messing around last night 1st time OCing something other than a e8400. Wow there is alot of different settings this time around. Was booting OS [email protected] vcore. prime 95 for about 5 minutes before BSOD , max temp was 75c average was around 68 for those 5 minutes. Bios settings HIGH BLCK , LLC enabled, XMP for ram. Also there was a voltage setting of 1.9 in my bios , what is that one so high for?
> 
> Anyways, reset to default came in here and read OP. Learned a bunch of stuff but havent had more time to OC today. From what im seing I might have hit silicon lottery with that much voltage and such low temps *cross fingers* going to try to keep my uncore lower to rule out that variable. Going to be a challenge but glad this thread exists. Wish me luck fellow OC'rs.


Read the OP and magical things can happen.


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *holyking*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> Typo 1.392 is what I meant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Make sure you match with the vrin. Haswell like vrin over vcore. Too high in any of one you get blue screen.
Click to expand...

Oh yeah no worries, I'm not new to Mr. Haswell









Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## slyoteboy

I feel like this is too much voltage for this clock , but relatively cool temps. 44 core , 35 cache.



About 17 minutes in it was hitting 90+ had to shut it down. Back to the drawing board. No idea why my vcore is 1.332. In bios both vcore and cache are 1.25. no LLC. even unloaded still 1.332


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slyoteboy*
> 
> I feel like this is too much voltage for this clock , but relatively cool temps. 44 core , 35 cache.
> 
> 
> 
> About 17 minutes in it was hitting 90+ had to shut it down. Back to the drawing board. No idea why my vcore is 1.332. In bios both vcore and cache are 1.25. no LLC. even unloaded still 1.332


Did you have voltage on adaptive, or C states enabled?


----------



## slyoteboy

I have everything to fixed. All c states disabled. Im quickly regretting my mobo choice.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slyoteboy*
> 
> I have everything to fixed. All c states disabled. Im quickly regretting my mobo choice.


Ok, then one more thing.

Forget CPUZ. Check what Vcore reading HWinfo is picking up. That's a possible software bug.


----------



## slyoteboy

Core voltage is good its the 1.312 and 1.30 I cant figure out in bios. I run prime 95 now and within 5 seconds it shoots up to 90C. Dont know what I changed for sure in bios but it was a drastic change.


----------



## slyoteboy

But these settings are fine and not spiking prime95 to 90c in first 10 seconds, what?


----------



## steven88

Hey guys, I would like some of your input

I currently have a pretty decent chip. It's 4.6ghz (38x uncore) and 1.24v with some 16gb G Skill Trident X 2400mhz CL10. Now, if I wanna go to 4.8ghz (38x uncore), I found out I have to throw a TON of voltage at the chip. So far I'm looking at 1.42v.....I tried 1.40v and it lasted for awhile, until I crashed out in BF4....and no, this isn't a BF4 crash or server crash, it was a CPU crash (BSOD).

Anyway, I think 1.42v might be stable for the time being....but is there a certain "setting" I can play with, that can possibly lower the vcore? I heard something in the past regarding playing with the strap and raising BCLK, but lowering the multiplier, it can help with vcore? Any input would be greatly apprecitated. Thanks


----------



## Doug2507

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slyoteboy*
> 
> Core voltage is good its the 1.312 and 1.30 I cant figure out in bios. I run prime 95 now and within 5 seconds it shoots up to 90C. Dont know what I changed for sure in bios but it was a drastic change.


Temps don't seem out of the ordinary for that voltage on air. I was hitting those temps at 1.25v (air) and decided to de-lid.


----------



## DarKHawK

Username: DarkHawK
CPU Model: i7-4770K
Core Multiplier: 43
CPU VID: 1.22
Vcore: 1.22
Uncore Multiplier: 41
Uncore Voltage: 1.15
Cooling Solution: Corsair H100i
Stability Test: x264 20 Loops
Batch Number: (COSTA RICA 3325B503)
Ram Speed: G.Skill TridentX 2400 10-12-12-31
Input Voltage: Auto 1.776
Motherboard: Asrock Extreme6

Will stress test for 12 hours on Prime Blend to test the assumption that 20 loops of x264 is enough to test stability


----------



## Pr3di

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> A boot on 1.25 VID @ 4.6ghz would be above average at this point. Based upon my chart, anyways.
> 
> Your temps are fine. You did not specifically state what vcore is used for that 4.2 setting where you crashed at BF3. You also did not state if you found stable settings for 4.1.


Sorry for the delayed response.
I attempted up to 1.250v at 4.2, and 1.200 at the 4.1, but I was not able to keep it stable, even with XMP off and Uncore manually set to 34.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steven88*
> 
> I heard something in the past regarding playing with the strap and raising BCLK, but lowering the multiplier, it can help with vcore? Any input would be greatly apprecitated. Thanks


I haven't read anyone successfully getting a better OC using straps. I tried the 125 but failed, it just didn't want to play nice.


----------



## mjrhealth

Currently have mine [email protected] 1.236V , so far seems stable need at least a 1.5 to 2 hr flight is flight sim without crashing hard with granddaughter at your feet. Dont think ill push it furher on air.


----------



## steven88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> I haven't read anyone successfully getting a better OC using straps. I tried the 125 but failed, it just didn't want to play nice.


Okay I'll just stick with the 1.42vcore. I was hoping there might be a magical setting that helps lower the vcore at higher overclocks. 1.42v will kill my CPU if I fired up a synthetic test....but it runs completely fine around 63-65C in a CPU intensive game like BF4.


----------



## Doug2507

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> I haven't read anyone successfully getting a better OC using straps. I tried the 125 but failed, it just didn't want to play nice.


Same, not much joy changing strap on HW.


----------



## Heimdallr

after reading prime95 it's not exactly recommended with Haswell can you tell me if it's enough to stress the CPU using AIDA64 or Intel Extreme Tuning Utility (which is free unlike AIDA)?

thanks


----------



## Jedson3614

I just realized you can override gigabytes non adaptive voltage to work using Intel extreme tuning utility. Set voltage to adaptive using the program under voltage section and shazam. You will see CPU-z and other utilities use adaptive voltage.


----------



## D-Dow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug2507*
> 
> Same, not much joy changing strap on HW.


Yup, I tried 167 strap as well, if just doesn't beat the cpu multiplier oc'ing...that must come first if you want blazing speeds...with the strap, you have to lower the multiplier drastically to like 30-something. Then you might as well not even have a 4770k


----------



## Jedson3614

Should I use IETU? Do any of you other guys actually use it. I find it only useful for the above and monitoring.


----------



## Its L0G4N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steven88*
> 
> Great guide Darkwizzie!
> 
> Folks with Haswell....DO NOT GET DISCOURAGED! Most are stuck at 4.2-4.3ghz because they never touched their UNCORE. Once you lower your uncore down to 34x or 35x, you can easily increase your multiplier headroom. Sometimes by even 4.6ghz....thats an increase of 400mhz over an initial 4.2ghz....which is a HUGE bump in performance..... compared to the 1% loss in performance by lowering uncore down to 34x or 35x. *CORE IS STILL KING*. Oh yeah and please....if you have a 2400mhz memory kit...DO NOT run 2400mhz initially. Lower it to 1600mhz and try to see the max potential of the CPU, before raising the memory back to 2400mhz. Most CPUs cannot hold a high overclock (4.7ghz) with a high memory speed (2400mhz)
> 
> I have no doubt in my mind that most Haswell samples can run approx 4.5ghz, by playing with these new settings we weren't familiar with on Sandy/Ivy. Good luck


I'm running 4.5Ghz at 1.272v and would like to get higher without hitting 1.3v. I have not touch the uncore at all, because I cannot find it in my bios. What would it be called on an Asus Maximus Hero VI?


----------



## Doug2507

Cache ratio. It's very unlikely that you'll be able to get another multi up stable below 1.3v if the current one sits at 1.27v.


----------



## oranid

I'm running 1.245v @ 4.5GHz currently on air. I might try for 4.6 if I can get it stable with around 1.275v; which will be my thermal limit on my current cooling solution. I hit 70c max on load gaming for over 6 hours and max 86c on synthetics (HT off)


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jedson3614*
> 
> Should I use IETU? Do any of you other guys actually use it. I find it only useful for the above and monitoring.


my rig can run that bench for days. Try Real Bench, it's what I use to test for stability.

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## fleetfeather

found my cpu digs that higher VRIN. 4.7/4.0 @ 1.36/1.20 with 2.00Vrin. I'd run it 24/7 if I could be bothered cleaning the MX4 off my IHS and replacing it with CLP. One day I'll get it done


----------



## bond32

What are you guys basing this assumption that vrin plays such a big role? Honestly in my testing it didn't have much effect if any in both stability and temps. I'm sure it needs to be high at some point but I don't think it's that important...


----------



## fleetfeather

It plays a important role for me when trying for >4.5giggles. At 4.5/4.2, I passed x264 with a mere 1.75VRIN.


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> It plays a important role for me when trying for >4.5giggles. At 4.5/4.2, I passed x264 with a mere 1.75VRIN.


Ah, well, I've never set it lower than 1.9. 2.0 is 100% stable for me at 4.8 ghz


----------



## Hhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> From what I read I don't think you would see much change if any of using CLU vs AS5 on the IHS. Personally, whenever I remove my water block and put it back on again, I may put CLU on to see if I get any temp changes. I used CLU on the die and IC diamond on the IHS.


well i couldnt resist it and replaced both pastes today. and used CLU both for the die and ihs. and made a very thin line.

today i did my first test with aida64 only fpu test.. it survived 5 hours.

what can you say about my temps for only fpu?

i also tried x264 once.
is it possible to run it 10 or 20 times continuously?
i mean everytime i start x264 it automatically run 4 times with 2 passes per run which makes total of 8 passes. is it possible to increase the number? because im not staying near the pc when i start it and i want it to keep testing when im away.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hhead*
> 
> well i couldnt resist it and replaced both pastes today. and used CLU both for the die and ihs. and made a very thin line.
> 
> today i did my first test with aida64 only fpu test.. it survived 5 hours.
> 
> what can you say about my temps for only fpu?
> 
> i also tried x264 once.
> is it possible to run it 10 or 20 times continuously?
> i mean everytime i start x264 it automatically run 4 times with 2 passes per run which makes total of 8 passes. is it possible to increase the number? because im not staying near the pc when i start it and i want it to keep testing when im away.


i don't understand what you mean by "made a very thin line". CLP/CLU is supposed to be spread over the the IHS with as brush, rather than making a line in the center of the IHS and letting the heatsink/block pressure spread it out.

What cooler do you have? Those FPU temps seem a bit high


----------



## JackNaylorPE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Its L0G4N*
> 
> I'm running 4.5Ghz at
> 
> 1.272v and would like to get higher without hitting 1.3v. I have not touch the uncore at all, because I cannot find it in my bios. What would it be called on an Asus Maximus Hero VI?


i was stable at 45 Multiplier and 45 cache ratio with old BIOS in Max VI Formula at 1.275 VID ..... upgrading to 1102 req'd 1.32 cVID

However, under 0804, going to 46/46 required a fill 0.1 increase to 1.375 VID ....under 1102 it's been whacky.... 46/43 was stable under RoG Bench and XTU at same voltage 46/46 was not..... tho this morning I upgraded XTU and it now crashes at 2-3 seconds in same test.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jedson3614*
> 
> I just realized you can override gigabytes non adaptive voltage to work using Intel extreme tuning utility. Set voltage to adaptive using the program under voltage section and shazam. You will see CPU-z and other utilities use adaptive voltage.


Why on earth would you ever want to do that anyway? If you're using the right version of CPU-Z, you will see that Vcore is 0.02v higher than you set in bios under load, and idle is down to ~0.144v. Gigabyte manual behaves in the same way as adaptive does for cutting down volts, just does not overvolt.

I can't even think for a second why anybody would want to fall back on one of the best things about gigabyte z87 boards unless you were looking at the wrong sensor 7 months after launch (so many people still do that.. o.o)


----------



## Its L0G4N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackNaylorPE*
> 
> i was stable at 45 Multiplier and 45 cache ratio with old BIOS in Max VI Formula at 1.275 VID ..... upgrading to 1102 req'd 1.32 cVID
> 
> However, under 0804, going to 46/46 required a fill 0.1 increase to 1.375 VID ....under 1102 it's been whacky.... 46/43 was stable under RoG Bench and XTU at same voltage 46/46 was not..... tho this morning I upgraded XTU and it now crashes at 2-3 seconds in same test.


I'm on 1203


----------



## holyking

Something very strange happen. I up my vrin to 2.25.. with 1.425vcore. The cpu temperature is much lower. Anyone has experience this? Also, how the hardware gets damage with too much vrin?


----------



## steven88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> It plays a important role for me when trying for >4.5giggles. At 4.5/4.2, I passed x264 with a mere 1.75VRIN.


Should I be looking into other settings if I am shooting for 4.8ghz OC? I never played with the other settings on my Asus Hero board....However, I would like to know if other settings could potentially stabilize my OC. I'm currently trying for the following

4.8ghz (38x uncore)
1.42vcore
16gb 2400mhz G Skill Trident X (stock XMP)


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steven88*
> 
> Should I be looking into other settings if I am shooting for 4.8ghz OC? I never played with the other settings on my Asus Hero board....However, I would like to know if other settings could potentially stabilize my OC. I'm currently trying for the following
> 
> 4.8ghz (38x uncore)
> 1.42vcore
> 16gb 2400mhz G Skill Trident X (stock XMP)


I'd be looking at setting a manual VRIN for that OC. Somewhere between 1.90v and 2.15v. A few (including myself) were able to rectify BSOD 101 errors due to increasing VRIN, but if you're getting BSOD 124, it's probably due to Vcore or Vring rather than VRIN.


----------



## Hhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> i don't understand what you mean by "made a very thin line". CLP/CLU is supposed to be spread over the the IHS with as brush, rather than making a line in the center of the IHS and letting the heatsink/block pressure spread it out.
> 
> What cooler do you have? Those FPU temps seem a bit high


i have h100i.
well i ment to say that i spreaded it very thin and even. also cleaned both cpu and ihs from those plastic parts


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarKHawK*
> 
> 
> 
> Username: DarkHawK
> CPU Model: i7-4770K
> Core Multiplier: 43
> CPU VID: 1.22
> Vcore: 1.22
> Uncore Multiplier: 41
> Uncore Voltage: 1.15
> Cooling Solution: Corsair H100i
> Stability Test: x264 20 Loops
> Batch Number: (COSTA RICA 3325B503)
> Ram Speed: G.Skill TridentX 2400 10-12-12-31
> Input Voltage: Auto 1.776
> Motherboard: Asrock Extreme6
> 
> Will stress test for 12 hours on Prime Blend to test the assumption that 20 loops of x264 is enough to test stability


Will chart you soon, thanks.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> I haven't read anyone successfully getting a better OC using straps. I tried the 125 but failed, it just didn't want to play nice.


Didn't FTW get something better with straps? Chart shows a few people who got like.. 46.25ghz or something.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Its L0G4N*
> 
> I'm running 4.5Ghz at 1.272v and would like to get higher without hitting 1.3v. I have not touch the uncore at all, because I cannot find it in my bios. What would it be called on an Asus Maximus Hero VI?


Cache ratio as listed in guide. Also, the input voltage is eventual input voltage, also in guide.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> What are you guys basing this assumption that vrin plays such a big role? Honestly in my testing it didn't have much effect if any in both stability and temps. I'm sure it needs to be high at some point but I don't think it's that important...


There is no assumption for my CPU. I ran each setting with x264 until it crashed and ran it 5 times and averaged out average time til' bsod. Increased Vrin demonstrably decreased the time til' bsod while going from 1.35 to 1.5v Vcore did nothing for stability. At least for my CPU, it is without a shadow of doubt affected by Vrin at higher voltages. The whole test took me hours.

If you want more specifics: 4.6ghz was the goal. Starting VID was 1.42v. Vrin starts at 1.85v. 1.85 to 1.95 to 2.05 to 2.15 showed obvious increase in stability with no outliers. Each 0.1v increase increased the longest time til' bsod and increased the shortest time til' bsod and the average. Prior to the test, I was playing with only super high voltages, 1.45, 1.47, 1.5, 1.512. No dice.

At this point, multiple people have pointed out stability that was achieved only by higher Vcore and Vrin together.


----------



## Cyro999

Likewise i found it impossible to make 47x stable without careful playing with VRIN, and i've 101'd several profiles just by decreasing it

If you just throw big numbers at all of the voltages you end up using too much vcore which then demands that you use even more VRIN etc for stability and it turns into a confusing mess


----------



## windowszp

Can someone help me or are there any guides for gigabyte z87x ud4h? I tried OCing but I don't know what the hell I'm doing









It's so much more complicated than 2600k/asrock extreme4 :/

What I did is
-change core clock to 4.5 and vcore (offset) +.00120
-change uncore ratio to 4.5 as well

Gigabyte help tip says keep the uncore ratio at same or higher than core clock.

And the actual vcore when running cinebench is 1.272

That appears to be stable but the temps are unusually high, hitting almost 90c by the end of the cinebench render. In IBT stress test , it goes to 70c for the first 7 seconds, and then goes instantly to 100c+.Why? I freaked out for a moment.

ANYTHING above 4.5 simply doesn't work, windows fails to boot altogether. I did try 1.365 volts with 4.6 and booted but crashed in 3 sec in cinebench. Just impossible.

Gigabyte z87x ud4h
4770k
Team Vulcan 2133MHZ 10-12-12-31 1.65V
PSU: Corsair RM750
My CPU Cooler is Corsair H90. Pump is ~1450RPM fan ~840rpm
Room temp is very cold.


----------



## JackNaylorPE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Its L0G4N*
> 
> I'm on 1203


Asus forums are full of peeps having problems w/ 1203 too


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *windowszp*
> 
> Can someone help me or are there any guides for gigabyte z87x ud4h? I tried OCing but I don't know what the hell I'm doing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's so much more complicated than 2600k/asrock extreme4 :/
> 
> What I did is
> -change core clock to 4.5 and vcore (offset) +.00120
> -change uncore ratio to 4.5 as well
> 
> Gigabyte help tip says keep the uncore ratio at same or higher than core clock.
> 
> And the actual vcore when running cinebench is 1.272
> 
> That appears to be stable but the temps are unusually high, hitting almost 90c by the end of the cinebench render. In IBT stress test , it goes to 70c for the first 7 seconds, and then goes instantly to 100c+.Why? I freaked out for a moment.
> 
> ANYTHING above 4.5 simply doesn't work, windows fails to boot altogether. I did try 1.365 volts with 4.6 and booted but crashed in 3 sec in cinebench. Just impossible.
> 
> Gigabyte z87x ud4h
> 4770k
> Team Vulcan 2133MHZ 10-12-12-31 1.65V
> PSU: Corsair RM750
> My CPU Cooler is Corsair H90. Pump is ~1450RPM fan ~840rpm
> Room temp is very cold.


Screw Gigabyte help. The whole reason why guides exist is because mobo help isn't good enough, else guides wouldn't exist and we'd all just follow Gigabyte help. Take a forum guide. My guide or the Gigabyte guide also on OCN. I prefer my method obviously but his is probably more Gigabyte-centric. Or you can cross reference both guides.

Uncore goes to stock.

IBT is a super hot stress test, why are you surprised you are hitting 100C @ 1.365v? Either don't run it and run another test or lower voltage/clocks. Don't forget, IBT is hotter than Prime. Serious heat. You can check out my chart of temps, testing stress test temps.

1. Uncore at stock.

2. Higher voltages require higher input voltages. I'm at 1.42v @ 2.15v input voltage.

3. Uncore is overclocked only after core is done with OCing and testing and is verified stable. Uncore is secondary in performance and importance.

More in-depth reason for my thinking is on the first page.

I recommend overnight x264 for stress test.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarKHawK*
> 
> 
> 
> Username: DarkHawK
> CPU Model: i7-4770K
> Core Multiplier: 43
> CPU VID: 1.22
> Vcore: 1.22
> Uncore Multiplier: 41
> Uncore Voltage: 1.15
> Cooling Solution: Corsair H100i
> Stability Test: x264 20 Loops
> Batch Number: (COSTA RICA 3325B503)
> Ram Speed: G.Skill TridentX 2400 10-12-12-31
> Input Voltage: Auto 1.776
> Motherboard: Asrock Extreme6
> 
> Will stress test for 12 hours on Prime Blend to test the assumption that 20 loops of x264 is enough to test stability


You have been charted, picture verification accepted for x20 x264. Thanks for following the correct format and making my life easier.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steven88*
> 
> Should I be looking into other settings if I am shooting for 4.8ghz OC? I never played with the other settings on my Asus Hero board....However, I would like to know if other settings could potentially stabilize my OC. I'm currently trying for the following
> 
> 4.8ghz (38x uncore)
> 1.42vcore
> 16gb 2400mhz G Skill Trident X (stock XMP)


I agree that Vrin could be a cause and I disagree that you can tell by bsod codes. If you're doing 1.42v your Vrin might need increasing. In case you don't know, I'm running that EXACT same VID as you right now. And I wasn't stable even when I tried up to 1.515v VID. I found stability at 1.42v with 2.15v input voltage. As I said with the other guy, I did tests that proven a higher input voltage increases stability when Vcore is higher for some people. Average, minimum, and maximum time til' Bsod increased demonstrably per each 0.1v increase in Vrin from 1.85v to 2.15.

---

Guide updated with more emphasis on input voltage.

Guide updated with info on troubleshooting hot temps and having one core cooler than others.

*Oops, double post. *


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *windowszp*
> 
> Can someone help me or are there any guides for gigabyte z87x ud4h? I tried OCing but I don't know what the hell I'm doing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's so much more complicated than 2600k/asrock extreme4 :/
> 
> What I did is
> -change core clock to 4.5 and vcore (offset) +.00120
> -change uncore ratio to 4.5 as well
> 
> Gigabyte help tip says keep the uncore ratio at same or higher than core clock.
> 
> And the actual vcore when running cinebench is 1.272
> 
> That appears to be stable but the temps are unusually high, hitting almost 90c by the end of the cinebench render. In IBT stress test , it goes to 70c for the first 7 seconds, and then goes instantly to 100c+.Why? I freaked out for a moment.
> 
> ANYTHING above 4.5 simply doesn't work, windows fails to boot altogether. I did try 1.365 volts with 4.6 and booted but crashed in 3 sec in cinebench. Just impossible.
> 
> Gigabyte z87x ud4h
> 4770k
> Team Vulcan 2133MHZ 10-12-12-31 1.65V
> PSU: Corsair RM750
> My CPU Cooler is Corsair H90. Pump is ~1450RPM fan ~840rpm
> Room temp is very cold.


Stuff Darkwizzie said. H90 isn't the best cooler and even if you had h100i in push pull or high end air, you can't freely run like 1.3v on i7 very easily.

You should >definately< set uncore to 33x and manual ring voltage to ~1.1 or ~1.15. One variable at a time, >if< you want to clock uncore hard, you do it after you're at the core clock that you want and stable long term

Gigabyte help tip is wrong and i'm surprised that it's still in bios. Are you using f7?

Use manual vcore control, not offset. It will drop voltage on idle and give you 0.02 more under load than you set, you can see this in cpu-z 1.64.0 and in hwinfo


----------



## Its L0G4N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackNaylorPE*
> 
> Asus forums are full of peeps having problems w/ 1203 too


Could you post a link to where they are talking about it?


----------



## JackNaylorPE

Better said "not talking about it" ....response from Asus has been nil.

http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?35094-Maximus-VI-Formula-Discussion-Thread/page82
http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?42253-NEW-MAXIMUS-VI-EXTREME-ASUS-1203-Bios&country=&status=
http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?33488-Maximus-VI-Series-UEFI-Guide-for-Overclocking/page6
http://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx?id=20131227180007774&board_id=1&model=MAXIMUS+VI+FORMULA&page=1&SLanguage=en-us
http://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx?id=20131129003407165&board_id=1&model=MAXIMUS+VI+FORMULA&page=1&SLanguage=en-us


----------



## windowszp

Well kept blue screenening everytime at 4.6 , so i set vcore to 1.305 and vrin to 2.0 and it passes a render of cinebench. Temps got as high as 85c. Not good







.
~85c with freezing room temperatures hehe;(
Cyro999, for me setting vcore manually at 1.305 does not lower at idle. Always at 1.305


----------



## steven88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I agree that Vrin could be a cause and I disagree that you can tell by bsod codes. If you're doing 1.42v your Vrin might need increasing. In case you don't know, I'm running that EXACT same VID as you right now. And I wasn't stable even when I tried up to 1.515v VID. I found stability at 1.42v with 2.15v input voltage. As I said with the other guy, I did tests that proven a higher input voltage increases stability when Vcore is higher for some people. Average, minimum, and maximum time til' Bsod increased demonstrably per each 0.1v increase in Vrin from 1.85v to 2.15.
> 
> ---
> Guide updated with more emphasis on input voltage.
> Guide updated with info on troubleshooting hot temps and having one core cooler than others.
> 
> *Oops, double post. *


So I should be looking into 2.0v or 2.1v for the "eventual input voltage"....since I have an Asus board? This is the same as VCCIN or VRIN in other mobos right?

I still haven't really finalized my 1.42vcore as being 100% stable....I did get a ton of rounds in BF4, which is nice because I know BF4 taxes all four cores pretty good. But I just wanted to know and be prepared just in case I do get crashes with 1.42v.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steven88*
> 
> So I should be looking into 2.0v or 2.1v for the "eventual input voltage"....since I have an Asus board? This is the same as VCCIN or VRIN in other mobos right?
> 
> I still haven't really finalized my 1.42vcore as being 100% stable....I did get a ton of rounds in BF4, which is nice because I know BF4 taxes all four cores pretty good. But I just wanted to know and be prepared just in case I do get crashes with 1.42v.


Yup.

There was one guy who suggested that maybe adding the same value to starting input voltage might help, but no evidence has been put forward for this. But it's something to think about if problems arise.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *windowszp*
> 
> Well kept blue screenening everytime at 4.6 , so i set vcore to 1.305 and vrin to 2.0 and it passes a render of cinebench. Temps got as high as 85c. Not good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> ~85c with freezing room temperatures hehe;(
> Cyro999, for me setting vcore manually at 1.305 does not lower at idle. Always at 1.305


And you are reading Vcore from the correct sensor in cpu-z version -1.64.0- or -hwinfo-?

There's a lot of VID sensors out there confusing people - like the one the newer (broken) versions of cpu-z list as "core voltage" for gigabyte boards and some other boards (maybe all of them)


----------



## windowszp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> And you are reading Vcore from the correct sensor in cpu-z version -1.64.0- or -hwinfo-?
> 
> There's a lot of VID sensors out there confusing people - like the one the newer (broken) versions of cpu-z list as "core voltage" for gigabyte boards and some other boards (maybe all of them)


Yeah look at this pic


Doesn't go below 1.308

I ran cinebench 3 times and you can see the max temps there in hwmonitor.

Kind of worries me considering the how cold is here. When it gets a bit warmer I guess it will catch fire? :0

I will look if my h90 is seated well, but I'm pretty sure i did a good job with that.


----------



## Cyro999

No drop is odd. You should be able to get ~0.144v idle readings with 800mhz


----------



## steven88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> No drop is odd. You should be able to get ~0.144v idle readings with 800mhz


yeah mine drops to about 0.1v when it's not doing anything...i love it


----------



## VeerK

So I run 24/7 4.8GHz @ 1.25V manual, but I decided to take advantage of Adaptive for the first time in 6 months lol. Problem is, I don't see any voltage scaling, it stays 1.25 according to CPU-Z. Is this a problem with CPU-Z or did I screw something up? Using Asus Hero on 1203, and OCed 1600 RAM to 2133 MHz


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *windowszp*
> 
> Yeah look at this pic
> 
> 
> Doesn't go below 1.308
> 
> I ran cinebench 3 times and you can see the max temps there in hwmonitor.
> 
> Kind of worries me considering the how cold is here. When it gets a bit warmer I guess it will catch fire? :0
> 
> I will look if my h90 is seated well, but I'm pretty sure i did a good job with that.


Have you tried checking it with HWInfo instead of HWMonitor? Also make sure you have EIST, C1E,C3,and C6/7 enabled in the BIOS (not auto or default) and have Balanced set for the Windows Power Plan. But I think the issue is HWMonitor not showing the voltage correctly.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeerK*
> 
> So I run 24/7 4.8GHz @ 1.25V manual, but I decided to take advantage of Adaptive for the first time in 6 months lol. Problem is, I don't see any voltage scaling, it stays 1.25 according to CPU-Z. Is this a problem with CPU-Z or did I screw something up? Using Asus Hero on 1203, and OCed 1600 RAM to 2133 MHz


Unsure due to motherboard, but if there are C states options on your mobo, enable it to C7, and then check with HWinfo, checking the Vcore reading not the VID reading.


----------



## VeerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Unsure due to motherboard, but if there are C states options on your mobo, enable it to C7, and then check with HWinfo, checking the Vcore reading not the VID reading.


C states are enabled, and where is VCore in HWinfo? I'm using HWInfo64, and looking in Sensor Summary I only see "Core # VID" and in Summary status it just shows VID. Thanks Wizzie.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeerK*
> 
> C states are enabled, and where is VCore in HWinfo? I'm using HWInfo64, and looking in Sensor Summary I only see "Core # VID" and in Summary status it just shows VID. Thanks Wizzie.


It's down near the bottom - you need to scroll down to see it. It shows under the SMBus chip or something, not under the CPU area.

Edit: that's true for Gigabyte boards, didn't see you have an Asus. May be different for them.


----------



## VeerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> It's down near the bottom - you need to scroll down to see it. It shows under the SMBus chip or something, not under the CPU area.
> 
> Edit: that's true for Gigabyte boards, didn't see you have an Asus. May be different for them.


Yeah, not for Asus, just checked no SMBus. Thanks though, this ones a head scratcher.


----------



## BoredErica

It's here for me:


It's a value that changes depending on load. On idle the reading should be very low, and rise to a much higher value under gaming or chess or such.


----------



## VeerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*


Thanks for the picture, its just not there. For some reason I can't check Vuncore or Vcore in HWinfo.

Reflashed the Bios, re-enabled C states, working beautifully now in CPU-Z. Does jump alot from 0.080 to 0.144 to 0.344 on idle to 1.0 when loading up a few programs. Max non-AVX stress with x264 does top out at 1.248V when under 100% load so I know Adaptive is working. Just curious if it jumps for anyone else so much with idle/light load. Also, where did you download your version of HWinfo, maybe I got it in the wrong place.

EDIT: FWIW, RealTempGT is showing drops in OC from 4800.00MHz to 4600MHz to 4790MHz. Error in reporting or C state issue?


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeerK*
> 
> Yeah, not for Asus, just checked no SMBus. Thanks though, this ones a head scratcher.


It's probably a Nuvoton chip, see above screenshot, it's there.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeerK*
> 
> Thanks for the picture, its just not there. For some reason I can't check Vuncore or Vcore in HWinfo.
> 
> Reflashed the Bios, re-enabled C states, working beautifully now in CPU-Z. Does jump alot from 0.080 to 0.144 to 0.344 on idle to 1.0 when loading up a few programs. Max non-AVX stress with x264 does top out at 1.248V when under 100% load so I know Adaptive is working. Just curious if it jumps for anyone else so much with idle/light load. Also, where did you download your version of HWinfo, maybe I got it in the wrong place.


http://www.hwinfo.com/download.php

If your Vcore is bumping around, then that's a very good sign the thing is working normally. DOn't forget, don't accidently run synthetic stress test on power saving features enabled.

I think only some Asus mobo suffer this issue with HWinfo.


----------



## VeerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> It's probably a Nuvoton chip, see above screenshot, it's there.


It's not there man, do you think I'm making this up? I've checked 100 times, either a reporting issue with the MOBO and HWinfo or bad download.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> http://www.hwinfo.com/download.php
> 
> If your Vcore is bumping around, then that's a very good sign the thing is working normally. DOn't forget, don't accidently run synthetic stress test on power saving features enabled.
> 
> I think only some Asus mobo suffer this issue with HWinfo.


Yeah, not running AVX don't want to jump to 1.35v accidentally. I have a great chip, using Adaptive to keep it alive for a few more generations when x99 isn't the only one with DDR4 and Octocores.

EDIT: What I see in HWinfo.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeerK*
> 
> It's not there man, do you think I'm making this up? I've checked 100 times, either a reporting issue with the MOBO and HWinfo or bad download.
> Yeah, not running AVX don't want to jump to 1.35v accidentally. I have a great chip, using Adaptive to keep it alive for a few more generations when x99 isn't the only one with DDR4 and Octocores.


Doesn't normal video processing with Adobe Premiere use AVX? x264 uses AVX. It's about synthetic vs nonsynthetic. No need to shy away from normal rendering of videos and so forth.


----------



## VeerK

From http://rog.asus.com/242142013/labels/rog-exclusive/maximus-vi-series-uefi-guide-for-overclocking/6/
Quote:


> Adaptive Mode: Adaptive voltage affects voltage for Turbo multiplier ratios only. Unlike Offset, using Adaptive does not affect idle/light load Vcore. Therefore, Adaptive mode is the preferred method for overclocking Haswell processors if one wishes to retain dynamic voltage changes according to processor load without running into issues with idle Vcore becoming too low..
> 
> There is one issue with Offset and Adaptive Mode that needs to be taken into account. The processor contains a power control unit which requests voltage based upon software load. When the PCU detects AVX instructions, it will ramp Vcore automatically beyond normal load voltage. There is no way to lock Vcore to prevent this if using Offset or Adapative Mode. This is pre-programmed by Intel into the PCU.
> 
> As an example, a CPU is perfectly stable at 1.25V using a manual voltage (static), if Adaptive or Offset Mode is used instead, it is impossible to lock the core voltage when running software that contains AVX instruction sets - stress tests such as AIDA and Prime contain AVX instruction sets. When the AVX instructions are detected by the PCU, the core voltage will be ramped an additional ~0.1V over your target voltage - so 1.25V will become ~1.35V under AVX load. If you intend to run heavy load AVX software, we recommend using Manual Vcore, NOT Adaptive or Offset Mode.
> 
> Most of us do not run AVX related software, so this is a non-issue. Either way, dialing in an overclock using Manual Vcore to determine how much voltage the processor needs under full load is best - Adaptive or Offset mode can be used to match the stable voltage later on. Simply type the target load voltage into the entry box "Additional Turbo Mode CPU core voltage" to set adaptive voltage.


Also, see pic I added regarding my HWinfo, definitely not going insane because Vcore isn't listed haha.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeerK*
> 
> From http://rog.asus.com/242142013/labels/rog-exclusive/maximus-vi-series-uefi-guide-for-overclocking/6/
> Also, see pic I added regarding my HWinfo, definitely not going insane because Vcore isn't listed haha.


Talking to Cyro about this.

I have a headache from dinner. Look into this later.


----------



## VeerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Talking to Cyro about this.
> 
> I have a headache from dinner. Look into this later.


Feel free to do what you want, just giving some context to my statement in case anyone reads my post and is confused.


----------



## error-id10t

Not calling you a liar, I see what the problem is. Take HW Monitor program as an example, it reads VIN4 as our VCORE while VCORE reads VCCIN, so it's all over the place.

Anyhow, on your screenshot you can see VIN2, 3, 6 and 7. I'm 99% those are it. It's just reading it wrong for some dumb reason.

Also, you don't have to use Adaptive. Change over to Manual and just enable C3 and you'll see volts drop to 0.7v. Tick C6/C7 and now they drop to that 0.2v whatever level.


----------



## VeerK

I thought VIN might be it but they don't correspond to anything CPUZ or the motherboard says so don't know how to convert those voltages to actual vcores.

How is adaptive with C states enabled different than manual with C states enabled. Do they scale differently?


----------



## BoredErica

Not 100% sure to be honest.

I'll investigate it in-depth when I have time. As another guide improvement project.


----------



## slyoteboy

I have all my voltages fixed in bios. 1.28 core, 1.28 cache, 1.95 input. In HWInfo core showing 1.28 , but IA and LLC/RING both showing 1.312. What are those? And what would they be called in my BIOS. I cant seem to find them. All c states disable , thermal throttling disabled. Do I need to mess with them?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slyoteboy*
> 
> I have all my voltages fixed in bios. 1.28 core, 1.28 cache, 1.95 input. In HWInfo core showing 1.28 , but IA and LLC/RING both showing 1.312. What are those? And what would they be called in my BIOS. I cant seem to find them. All c states disable , thermal throttling disabled. Do I need to mess with them?


IA is most likely your vcore under load and LLC/Ring your Ring under load. The IVR adds a bit onto those voltages, 0.02 for vcore and a similar value for ring while under load, so you can just act as if the value you set in bios will be ~0.02 higher.


----------



## utee05

I just enabled C3 and C7 in BIOS. I see my frequency drop to 800Mhz but my VID on CoreTemp reports 1.23V. In the control panel I switched to Balanced power setting but I do not turn off my HDs. Is there something else I need to set so the voltage drops on my VID to what others are reporting?


----------



## Cyro999

VID doesn't drop.

VID is not Vcore.

Your Vcore drops (or is supposed to)


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeerK*
> 
> How is adaptive with C states enabled different than manual with C states enabled. Do they scale differently?


Adaptive and no C states = 0.7v. Adaptive and C3 = 0.7v. Adaptive and C3/C6/C7 = 0.2v whatever.

Manual and no C states = no clocking down. Manual and C3 = 0.7v. Manual and C3/C6/C7 = 0.2v whatever.

That's how mine behaves.


----------



## slyoteboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> IA is most likely your vcore under load and LLC/Ring your Ring under load. The IVR adds a bit onto those voltages, 0.02 for vcore and a similar value for ring while under load, so you can just act as if the value you set in bios will be ~0.02 higher.


This is @ idle , first loading into windows still showing those 1.312 voltages.


----------



## Cyro999

Yea, the ring doesn't drop on manual and the IA isn't actually a live voltage, it's just saying what vcore will be (all to my understanding)


----------



## utee05

Ok thanks I found it. on HWMonitor it shows CPU VCore at 0.952, VIN1 0.176. This sound correct? I am on override with C3, C6 enabled.


----------



## Peybol

Hi guys, i'm back again, christmas was really intensive









This config looks stable:


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peybol*
> 
> Hi guys, i'm back again, christmas was really intensive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This config looks stable:


Linpack without avx (linx you are running) isn't a good stability test, i passed an hour @4.7ghz on 1.29v written in bios when i need ~1.345 to be gaming/x264 stable longish term

linpack with avx (ibt) or avx2 (linx0.65.0) are also not particularly great (they work.. but use sooo much power and make so much heat it's not practical to use as a stability test) so i'd just recommend x264


----------



## Peybol

I just passed 13 minutes OCCT with that setup, it works fine? What's about x264?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peybol*
> 
> I just passed 13 minutes OCCT with that setup, it works fine? What's about x264?


Go pass x264 x20 pass or overnight, then come back.


----------



## steven88

Where do I download this x264 stress tester program? Does it run hot like AVX IBT? I might be interested in it, if it's free and reliable at catching bad OCs...it can't be too taxing either, since I am not delidded and still air cooled.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steven88*
> 
> Where do I download this x264 stress tester program? Does it run hot like AVX IBT? I might be interested in it, if it's free and reliable at catching bad OCs...it can't be too taxing either, since I am not delidded and still air cooled.


First page. Loop exe also on first page.


----------



## VeerK

FWIW, I have found 20 loops of x264 and 5 hours of BF3 to be a great stress system. Nothing causes a cpu crash after validating with those and I've done IBT to folding.


----------



## Cyro999

It's in the OP (oops, didn't see this page..)


----------



## Hhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Go pass x264 x20 pass or overnight, then come back.


is it possible to run it 20 times continuously?
it only runs for 4 times whenever i start it. so i have to start it again if i wanna test more.

woops. i found it. sorry.


----------



## Jedson3614

I have a few questions about your overclocking guide because you don't hit all points. Do you recommend overclocking all cores the same multiplier or using and taking advantage of speed step or aka turbo boost frequencies. The second question I have is why do you not touch on ram that much. From what I see you suggest to set your ram to 1600 MHz and call it a day. I didn't buy expensive ram so I could lower its frequencies. I get core is kind and having a higher core clock vs high speed and ram timings is definitely better but you don't mention anything about going back into ram values or trying to find a balance. My chip right now got memtest errors and I believe it related to my overclock due to the integrated memory controller on the cpu and my overclock. I am using 1.2 voltage and have 42x,42x,41x,40x, as my boost frequencies. Now having 1.2 as vcore might be the cause of instability. That and Im running my ram at rated timings that I purchased them at. So either my CPU really is that bad that 4.2 ghz at 1.2 wont work, or 4.2 @ 1.2 and my ram timings don't mix well. Would that lead me to believe I can not run any overclock with my rated ram timings and i'm forced to lower my ram speeds ? All my other settings are put as you suggested such as keeping uncore and ring voltage to default. So this really has me confused that my chip would be unstable. I say it could be CPU and not ram because I tried each stick individually running failsafe mode on memtest which test with only one core on cpu and each stick passed individually on all slots. This really confused me. So I put the ram back where they were originally backed off overclock because I thought timings ( the regular default xmp values) were to aggressive for my CPU and NO ERRORS found. Also the other issue I have seen that you say is to not mess with LLC, but on gigabyte boards even check with SIN, any thing other than extreme on any overclocking scenario at least for me crashes and doesn't respond well. I have found if your overclocking to set LLC to extreme at least on gigabyte boards and you will be more successful. Even a mild 4.0 ghz overclock without LLC causes instability at least for me and my board on ud3h. Vdroop could be causing my instability for my ram and cpu. I also noticed power phases are important for overclocking especially on gigabyte boards.


----------



## JackNaylorPE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Not calling you a liar, I see what the problem is. Take HW Monitor program as an example, it reads VIN4 as our VCORE while VCORE reads VCCIN, so it's all over the place.


This getting confusing ..... Using HW Monitor (Asus MV6) I see no VIN4.... so if we wanna monitor Vcore, what do we look at if ya have no VIN4 ?

HW Monitor @ idle
VIN3 = 0.864
Vcore = 0.720 (Max 1.312)
VIN5 = 1.760
VID = 0.790 (1.302)
IA = 1.331
GT Offset = 0.0
LLC/Ring = 1.306

CPU_Z
Core Voltage = 1.760

AiSuite 3
Core Voltage = 0.720

HWInfo64
Core Voltage = 0.717
VCCIN = 0.88
VIN 1 = 1.008
AVCC = 3.328
3VCC = 3.328
VIN0 = 1.008
VCOREREFIN = 1.976
VIN4 = 0.352 (0.648)
3VSB = 3.440
VBAT = 3.312
VTT = 1.120
VIN6 = 0.864 (0.872)
VIN2 = 0.352 (0.648)
VIN3 = 0.360 (0.648)
VIM 7= 0.360 (0.656)

What wud really be helpful is a table that list the terms used in this thread, with what we see in the various utilities, as well as how they show in the various BIOS from each manufacturer.

Taking a quick shot at it .... something like this

Voltage.XLS 10k .XLS file


If any posts data, expands the terms, I'd be happy to update the file.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jedson3614*
> 
> I have a few questions about your overclocking guide because you don't hit all points. Do you recommend overclocking all cores the same multiplier or using and taking advantage of speed step or aka turbo boost frequencies. The second question I have is why do you not touch on ram that much. From what I see you suggest to set your ram to 1600 MHz and call it a day. I didn't buy expensive ram so I could lower its frequencies. I get core is kind and having a higher core clock vs high speed and ram timings is definitely better but you don't mention anything about going back into ram values or trying to find a balance. My chip right now got memtest errors and I believe it related to my overclock due to the integrated memory controller on the cpu and my overclock. I am using 1.2 voltage and have 42x,42x,41x,40x, as my boost frequencies. Now having 1.2 as vcore might be the cause of instability. That and Im running my ram at rated timings that I purchased them at. So either my CPU really is that bad that 4.2 ghz at 1.2 wont work, or 4.2 @ 1.2 and my ram timings don't mix well. Would that lead me to believe I can not run any overclock with my rated ram timings and i'm forced to lower my ram speeds ? All my other settings are put as you suggested such as keeping uncore and ring voltage to default. So this really has me confused that my chip would be unstable. I say it could be CPU and not ram because I tried each stick individually running failsafe mode on memtest which test with only one core on cpu and each stick passed individually on all slots. This really confused me. So I put the ram back where they were originally backed off overclock because I thought timings ( the regular default xmp values) were to aggressive for my CPU and NO ERRORS found. Also the other issue I have seen that you say is to not mess with LLC, but on gigabyte boards even check with SIN, any thing other than extreme on any overclocking scenario at least for me crashes and doesn't respond well. I have found if your overclocking to set LLC to extreme at least on gigabyte boards and you will be more successful. Even a mild 4.0 ghz overclock without LLC causes instability at least for me and my board on ud3h. Vdroop could be causing my instability for my ram and cpu. I also noticed power phases are important for overclocking especially on gigabyte boards.


1. Different multipliers has been discussed (admittedly hard to find in 700+ pages), its also in most of the vendor videos .... but yes its worth investigating..... the MSI video linked 'somewhere in this thread also touches on the subject in some detail.

2. Speed step etc. is discussed throughout the thread. Same logic applies with turning off things t rule out variable... But I decided to take a shot at it and made almost no changes to BIOS, leaving everything at defaults and climbing to 4.6 .... as that was my goal, and I had gotten there with minimal edits, I didn't go back and see what effect was disabling anything. Your mileage will vary" and I just pretty lucky.

3. Yes 1.2 vcore is kinda average.... i was stable on the 4770k on BIOS 0804 (all cores and cache same value) .... BIOS upgrade killed 4.6Ghz but haven't had tome to tweak it yet ... may roll back.

4.2 GHz - 1.152
4.4 Ghz - 1.275
4.5 Ghs - 1.320
4.6 Ghz - 1.375

3. For RAM, the historical recommendation has always been to OC with lowest RAM setting so when you run into a problem, one less variable to consider....after OC is locked in, then bring ya RAM up so if it trips, you know exactly what the problem is.

4. I'd suggest leaving RAM and cache at defaults and bringing up voltages to make ya system stable under temps ya willing to accept. Once that's done, bring up ya RAM .... once that's done, bring up ya cache....till something bombs.

In responses ... suggest breaking post into paragraphs as one big chunk can be hard to read.


----------



## Jedson3614

I guess from what you said is strange. I get lowering it for testing. Then you say to bring rated values back up. That is my issue is the rated values are interfering. So if i'm stable at say 1.2 at 4.2 GHz and lowered ram to 1600, if I raise it back to 1866 u get instability. My point is even after testing if 1866 doesn't fly well and those are rated values and I paid for that but can't use it. I feel cheated. My point is your saying to up it back up but the issue is its more stable lower.


----------



## JackNaylorPE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steven88*
> 
> Where do I download this x264 stress tester program? Does it run hot like AVX IBT? I might be interested in it, if it's free and reliable at catching bad OCs...it can't be too taxing either, since I am not delidded and still air cooled.


Can also try ROG Real Bench

http://rog.asus.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?156-ROG-RealBench

Has 4 modules....

Image Editing
H.264 Encoding
OpenCL
Heavy Multitasking

The Open CL one is the one ya need to watch voltages on.


----------



## JackNaylorPE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jedson3614*
> 
> I guess from what you said is strange. I get lowering it for testing. Then you say to bring rated values back up. That is my issue is the rated values are interfearing. So if I stable at say 1.2 at 4.2 GHz and lowered ran to 1600, if I raise it back to 1866 u get instability. My point is even after testing if 1866 doesn't fly well and those are rated values and I paid for that but can't use it. I feel cheated. My point is your saying to up it back up but the issue is its more stable lower.


I thought you were trying to accomplish OC'ing your CPU.... so to my mind "getting that outta the way" and finding out what y a CPU limits are should be the 1st step....then worry about how to get DRAM to run at rated speed.

Step 1 - Determine your CPU OC adjusting CPU related voltages and other settings accordingly.

Step 2 - With step 1 out of the way, *THEN* determine how much extra DRAM voltage you need to make the RAM stable.....I needed 1.675

What is your DRAM voltage setting, mine is AUTO ..... I tried 1,65 and 1,66 and wasn't stable at higher OCs.

What RAM are you using ? I have had 0 issues with Mushkin RAM not maintaining XMP settings in almost 20 years. They use Hynix memory modules which are considered the best available. Corsair has been almost as good....they were using Hynix originally in their DDR3-2400 Vengeance Pro line but newer versions were not Hynix.

And while I will buy 2400 RAM in a heartbeat because I use programs that benefit from it and its almost the same cost .... RAM speed is secondary to core speed....if ya have to choose between one or the other, I'd go with CPU.

You haven't mentioned how you are controlling voltage (manual ? , Adaptive ?) , your temps or how you are cooling so we're a bit limited on how to respond.


----------



## Jedson3614

Your right I get what your saying and that is my goal, but i guess I am past that i was stable at 4.2 before I upgraded ram. So now Im certain ram is the issue and my point that was confusing was memtest error were given, but when tested individually no errors found. So that is what lead me to believe my overclock is the issue, and that 1866 even though rated is to aggressive for 4.2. now that i'm at my overclock there is no figuring out how to get to 1866, I want to unless you know a few ways to accomplish this, I have not raised ram voltage yet because 1.5 is rated and i'm at rated speeds. So i'm running into issues getting the ram where I want it which is default speeds of 1866.


----------



## utee05

I have a Asrock Z87E-ITX and a 4770k at 45x core and 36 uncore. I have my mode set to adaptive with Vcore set to 1.23. In HWinfo64 I only see VIN4 and VIN6. My VIN4 does not seem to toggle much at all from 0.480V regardless of frequence. Under Core #0-3 VID I see that toggle between 0.737V at 800Mhz to 1.23V at full 4.5Ghz. I still do not see the 0.2V that some report when at idle.


----------



## Jedson3614

I now am a bit more confused on the term overclocking in reference to memory. makes no sense if your lowering your values only to raise them still lower than rated values that is under clocking not overclocking. So how SIN I believe suggests to raise Agent Voltage but is this really considered overclocking and warrants more voltage ?

Im confused about your guide. The term overclocking memory confuses me. What I mean is this. if your overclocking, Say i bought 1866 mhz ram, many people including you have suggested drop your speeds to say 1600 mhz. In your guide you refer to overclocking memory and agent voltage and analog and digital IO being helpful during this. Say I overclock the CPU and its stable at 4.2 but I lowered my ram speeds to get there. My ram I bought is rated at 1866 , but then because 4.2 is unstable with 1866 and i'm trying to raise that, is this considered overclocking, i'm only trying rated values. Would I then try to raise agent voltage just to be stable at rated values fro ram.


----------



## JackNaylorPE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jedson3614*
> 
> Your right I get what your saying and that is my goal, but i guess I am past that i was stable at 4.2 before I upgraded ram. So now Im certain ram is the issue and my point that was confusing was memtest error were given, but when tested individually no errors found. So that is what lead me to believe my overclock is the issue, and that 1866 even though rated is to aggressive for 4.2. now that i'm at my overclock there is no figuring out how to get to 1866, I want to unless you know a few ways to accomplish this, I have not raised ram voltage yet because 1.5 is rated and i'm at rated speeds. So i'm running into issues getting the ram where I want it which is default speeds of 1866.


Are they in the right slots ?....usually 1st and 3rd or 2nd and 4th from CPU. Check manual for "preferred" orientation.

The way to accomplish it, is they in correct slots and slots are not faulty is to raise DRAM voltage

Typically 1.5 is for the JDEC not XMP profiles.....can yu link us to your ram modules ?


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jedson3614*
> 
> I now am a bit more confused on the term overclocking in reference to memory. makes no sense if your lowering your values only to raise them still lower than rated values that is under clocking not overclocking. So how SIN I believe suggests to raise Agent Voltage but is this really considered overclocking and warrants more voltage ?
> 
> Im confused about your guide. The term overclocking memory confuses me. What I mean is this. if your overclocking, Say i bought 1866 mhz ram, many people including you have suggested drop your speeds to say 1600 mhz. In your guide you refer to overclocking memory and agent voltage and analog and digital IO being helpful during this. Say I overclock the CPU and its stable at 4.2 but I lowered my ram speeds to get there. My ram I bought is rated at 1866 , but then because 4.2 is unstable with 1866 and i'm trying to raise that, is this considered overclocking, i'm only trying rated values. Would I then try to raise agent voltage just to be stable at rated values fro ram.[/quote
> The simple reason they say to default memory to 1600 is because clock core trump any speed bump in memory in a much greater manner.
> 
> Me? I'm defiant and run my 1866 at 2133.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I get
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when I can't pass a stress test with a setting that works otherwise for my everyday use.
> 
> SS


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jedson3614*
> 
> I now am a bit more confused on the term overclocking in reference to memory. makes no sense if your lowering your values only to raise them still lower than rated values that is under clocking not overclocking. So how SIN I believe suggests to raise Agent Voltage but is this really considered overclocking and warrants more voltage ?
> 
> Im confused about your guide. The term overclocking memory confuses me. What I mean is this. if your overclocking, Say i bought 1866 mhz ram, many people including you have suggested drop your speeds to say 1600 mhz. In your guide you refer to overclocking memory and agent voltage and analog and digital IO being helpful during this. Say I overclock the CPU and its stable at 4.2 but I lowered my ram speeds to get there. My ram I bought is rated at 1866 , but then because 4.2 is unstable with 1866 and i'm trying to raise that, is this considered overclocking, i'm only trying rated values. Would I then try to raise agent voltage just to be stable at rated values fro ram.
> 
> 
> 
> The simple reason they say to default memory to 1600 is because clock core trump any speed bump in memory in a much greater manner.
> 
> Me? I'm defiant and run my 1866 at 2133.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I get
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when I can't pass a stress test with a setting that works otherwise for my everyday use.
> 
> SS
Click to expand...


----------



## windowszp

Cannot pass x264 (2nd pass) without a blue screen.
4.6GHZ 1.380 Vcore 2.50 Vrin ect

I basically tried all the settings combinations and voltages and still blue screens


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *windowszp*
> 
> Cannot pass x264 (2nd pass) without a blue screen.
> 4.6GHZ 1.380 Vcore 2.50 Vrin ect
> 
> I basically tried all the settings combinations and voltages and still blue screens


1.38v is a LOT imho ...... have you tried a lower voltage?

I can pass 10 runs of IBT high at 4.8 at that voltage but nothing else tough will pass although I can game on it all day/night at that setting.

I generally run 1.255 - 1.265 at 4.6 (39 & 1.15) with a H55 but I'm delidded and have a lapped spreader.

SS


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *windowszp*
> 
> 2.50 Vrin


The thread regulars' reaction:


----------



## OutlawII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> The thread regulars' reaction:


LMAO thats what i did lol


----------



## scipher99

These are the results I'm getting with a 4770k with more adjustments I'm ablr to run 5.2GHZ stable but Vcore of 1.42v. I'm just more comfortable with 4.5GHZ totally stable.


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scipher99*
> 
> 
> 
> These are the results I'm getting with a 4770k with more adjustments I'm ablr to run 5.2GHZ stable but Vcore of 1.42v. I'm just more comfortable with 4.5GHZ totally stable.


Not bad! What's your batch #?

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## scipher99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> Not bad! What's your batch #?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


My batch # is L315B405 made in Malaysia I'm also using a Corsair H110i for cooling push/pull


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackNaylorPE*
> 
> This getting confusing ..... Using HW Monitor (Asus MV6) I see no VIN4.... so if we wanna monitor Vcore, what do we look at if ya have no VIN4 ?
> 
> HW Monitor @ idle
> VIN3 = 0.864
> Vcore = 0.720 (Max 1.312)
> VIN5 = 1.760
> VID = 0.790 (1.302)
> IA = 1.331
> GT Offset = 0.0
> LLC/Ring = 1.306


Don't think you can create a nice spreadsheet. For example neither of these versions has VIN5 for me, v1.23 is more accurate with names but it doesn't list VCCIN at all.

HW Monitor 1.23:


HW Monitor 1.24:


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jedson3614*
> 
> I now am a bit more confused on the term overclocking in reference to memory. makes no sense if your lowering your values only to raise them still lower than rated values that is under clocking not overclocking. So how SIN I believe suggests to raise Agent Voltage but is this really considered overclocking and warrants more voltage ?
> 
> Im confused about your guide. The term overclocking memory confuses me. What I mean is this. if your overclocking, Say i bought 1866 mhz ram, many people including you have suggested drop your speeds to say 1600 mhz. In your guide you refer to overclocking memory and agent voltage and analog and digital IO being helpful during this. Say I overclock the CPU and its stable at 4.2 but I lowered my ram speeds to get there. My ram I bought is rated at 1866 , but then because 4.2 is unstable with 1866 and i'm trying to raise that, is this considered overclocking, i'm only trying rated values. Would I then try to raise agent voltage just to be stable at rated values fro ram.


Just raise the SA if you have some OC issues or if you really, really want to do everything you can to nudge just one Dram divider higher. I, for one, am ocing my ram beyond XMP without any sort of SA/Io bump. I am not saying everybody needs the voltage, I'm saying if you have issues, those voltages may or may not help.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jedson3614*
> 
> Do you recommend overclocking all cores the same multiplier or using and taking advantage of speed step or aka turbo boost frequencies. The second question I have is why do you not touch on ram that much. From what I see you suggest to set your ram to 1600 MHz and call it a day. I didn't buy expensive ram so I could lower its frequencies. I get core is kind and having a higher core clock vs high speed and ram timings is definitely better but you don't mention anything about going back into ram values or trying to find a balance. My chip right now got memtest errors and I believe it related to my overclock due to the integrated memory controller on the cpu and my overclock. I am using 1.2 voltage and have 42x,42x,41x,40x, as my boost frequencies. Now having 1.2 as vcore might be the cause of instability. That and Im running my ram at rated timings that I purchased them at. So either my CPU really is that bad that 4.2 ghz at 1.2 wont work, or 4.2 @ 1.2 and my ram timings don't mix well. Would that lead me to believe I can not run any overclock with my rated ram timings and i'm forced to lower my ram speeds ? All my other settings are put as you suggested such as keeping uncore and ring voltage to default. So this really has me confused that my chip would be unstable. I say it could be CPU and not ram because I tried each stick individually running failsafe mode on memtest which test with only one core on cpu and each stick passed individually on all slots. This really confused me. So I put the ram back where they were originally backed off overclock because I thought timings ( the regular default xmp values) were to aggressive for my CPU and NO ERRORS found. Also the other issue I have seen that you say is to not mess with LLC, but on gigabyte boards even check with SIN, any thing other than extreme on any overclocking scenario at least for me crashes and doesn't respond well. I have found if your overclocking to set LLC to extreme at least on gigabyte boards and you will be more successful. Even a mild 4.0 ghz overclock without LLC causes instability at least for me and my board on ud3h. Vdroop could be causing my instability for my ram and cpu. I also noticed power phases are important for overclocking especially on gigabyte boards.


I recommend OCing all cores the same multiplier because that's what I know about.
I believe my guide says to OC the ram higher when CPU OC is done. OC that ram as high as you can (well, without crapping up the timings too much) and raise that ram voltage to 1.65 or even 1.7. The point is, don't go back and try to lower core multiplier to increase ram speed. But multiple people report good ram OCs with Haswell. I'll double check that guide after this to make sure it says what I think it says.

I'm going to try to do a closer investigation on LLC but of course with everything, I'm limited to my mobo for testing. What I would do is first make sure your CPU is stable. If your CPu is stable and you've only OC'ed CPU and ram, then it's the ram. Run x264 overnight. Come back and if you pass, I'm willing to give that a clean bill of health.

Also, what instability is instability? Is it instability playing games, on benchmarks, or...? And how often until Bsods normally?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *windowszp*
> 
> Cannot pass x264 (2nd pass) without a blue screen.
> 4.6GHZ 1.380 Vcore 2.50 Vrin ect
> 
> I basically tried all the settings combinations and voltages and still blue screens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mate, 2.5 Vrin for 1.38Vcore is a bit overkill.
> You need to list other voltages as well.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*


Why did you just double post with two quotes without responding to said quote?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> The thread regulars' reaction:


I usually take it with a straight face, lol.
I wonder what the people in there were looking at.


----------



## oranid

Darkwizzie here's my batch info

3334B908 Costa Rica


----------



## BoredErica

Updated, thanks.


----------



## oranid

I'm running 20 loops of x264 right now to confirm stability. Should have a ss with hwinfo for you shortly. I think I can hit 4.7-4.8 with this chip easily if I up the voltage enough but not with my existing cooling as my temps would be outta control.


----------



## steven88

Can somebody help me with x264 benchmark? The instructions aren't very clear

I downloaded the benchmark...extracted the files....I run the "run benchmark" and it gives me an error about something I need to download avisynth64...I go ahead and do that...then I run the benchmark again, and it does a few tests...but it's not even taxing my CPU? Please help


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steven88*
> 
> Can somebody help me with x264 benchmark? The instructions aren't very clear
> 
> I downloaded the benchmark...extracted the files....I run the "run benchmark" and it gives me an error about something I need to download avisynth64...I go ahead and do that...then I run the benchmark again, and it does a few tests...but it's not even taxing my CPU? Please help


First loop doesn't stress much at all. After the first test is done, it will loop the second test from then on until you tell it to stop. That's the very stressful one.


----------



## windowszp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steven88*
> 
> Can somebody help me with x264 benchmark? The instructions aren't very clear
> 
> I downloaded the benchmark...extracted the files....I run the "run benchmark" and it gives me an error about something I need to download avisynth64...I go ahead and do that...then I run the benchmark again, and it does a few tests...but it's not even taxing my CPU? Please help


You have to go to "Test" folder then "Avisynth64" and install manually (read readme.txt)

I had this problem too.

@Darkwizzie

It would not pass at any vcore or upping all voltages. Seems there is a hard wall at 4.6.

Anyway I'm running 4.5 now without issues at all.

Passed 2 loops of x264 (2nd pass) with no problems. It's amazing 100mhz makes this much difference.

My settins:
Vrin 1.980
Vcore 1.320
Vring 1.150
Vrin LLC set to Extreme

4.6 Core Clock
4.1Uncore
C3 Enabled
Eist(or w/e is called) Enabled
^ this give me low volts&clock at idle

I will adjust the voltages a bit more later, I got tired of messing around in bios.


----------



## holyking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> First loop doesn't stress much at all. After the first test is done, it will loop the second test from then on until you tell it to stop. That's the very stressful one.


Mine pc crash @10 loop. With 101. I am wounder what should i increase? I try add vcore and vrin in higher values, But it crash even much faster. Like 2nd loop. Any suggestion


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scipher99*
> 
> 
> 
> These are the results I'm getting with a 4770k with more adjustments I'm ablr to run 5.2GHZ stable but Vcore of 1.42v. I'm just more comfortable with 4.5GHZ totally stable.


You shouldn't need that much voltagw for 4.5 if you can boot with 5.2 at 1.42. Mine is stable at 1.24 for 4.5 and I can't even boot 5.0 at 1.4


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *holyking*
> 
> Mine pc crash @10 loop. With 101. I am wounder what should i increase? I try add vcore and vrin in higher values, But it crash even much faster. Like 2nd loop. Any suggestion


Double post because mobile. Sue me.









For 101 you most likely need to up your vrin. Only mess with one variable at a time. Increase your vrin by .005 at a time and see if it takes longer tp bsod or throws a different error code. Make sure and follow the OP like a bible when overclocking.


----------



## oranid

x264 20 loops passed.

Still don't understand why I always have a 9-10c variance between cores 0-2 vs core 3 though


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oranid*
> 
> x264 20 loops passed.
> 
> Still don't understand why I always have a 9-10c variance between cores 0-2 vs core 3 though


It's normal to have a 3-7c variance. Try reapply TIM with the pea method.


----------



## oranid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> It's normal to have a 3-7c variance. Try reapply TIM with the pea method.


I used the pea method with the first application. You think it'll help with another?


----------



## holyking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Double post because mobile. Sue me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For 101 you most likely need to up your vrin. Only mess with one variable at a time. Increase your vrin by .005 at a time and see if it takes longer tp bsod or throws a different error code. Make sure and follow the OP like a bible when overclocking.


Sorry no money to hire a lawyer. I get 10 pass at 1.375 vcore with 2.04 vrin. I follow the tips up my vrin until 2.20.. it crash after first loop. I wondering if i should go even higher maybe 2.5 but i am not sure what would damage if something bad happen.


----------



## steven88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *windowszp*
> 
> You have to go to "Test" folder then "Avisynth64" and install manually (read readme.txt)
> 
> I had this problem too.
> 
> @Darkwizzie
> 
> It would not pass at any vcore or upping all voltages. Seems there is a hard wall at 4.6.
> 
> Anyway I'm running 4.5 now without issues at all.
> 
> Passed 2 loops of x264 (2nd pass) with no problems. It's amazing 100mhz makes this much difference.
> 
> My settins:
> Vrin 1.980
> Vcore 1.320
> Vring 1.150
> Vrin LLC set to Extreme
> 
> 4.6 Core Clock
> 4.1Uncore
> C3 Enabled
> Eist(or w/e is called) Enabled
> ^ this give me low volts&clock at idle
> 
> I will adjust the voltages a bit more later, I got tired of messing around in bios.


Thanks...it works now after I install it manually...now is it normal to say "Error Access is Denied" right above where your benchmark is running?

And to Darkwizzie....I crashed out pretty fast on my 4.8ghz 1.42v during x264 stressing. So would you suggest 2.0v for Eventual Input Voltage? 2.0v for Starting input voltage as well? Any other settings I should look into while I'm in the UEFI?


----------



## error-id10t

that access error is normal and I don't understand how others wouldn't see it. It's launching another file which then creates/copies files - no harm and that's needed, but to get no errors/pop-up/warning from that kind of activity means they've disabled everything.

I don't have this anymore but you can easily see what it's doing.. needed for the x64 run (don't think 32bit needed it).


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> that access error is normal and I don't understand how others wouldn't see it. It's launching another file which then creates/copies files - no harm and that's needed, but to get no errors/pop-up/warning from that kind of activity means they've disabled everything.
> 
> I don't have this anymore but you can easily see what it's doing.. needed for the x64 run (don't think 32bit needed it).


Yeah, the only way I've found to avoid it (besides running in 32-bit mode) is to run from a administrator-level command prompt. Running the batch file as administrator doesn't work.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steven88*
> 
> Thanks...it works now after I install it manually...now is it normal to say "Error Access is Denied" right above where your benchmark is running?
> 
> And to Darkwizzie....I crashed out pretty fast on my 4.8ghz 1.42v during x264 stressing. So would you suggest 2.0v for Eventual Input Voltage? 2.0v for Starting input voltage as well? Any other settings I should look into while I'm in the UEFI?


How fast is pretty fast? Each person has their own idea of what is stable enough, etc, etc. By my standards, you crash within' 10 loops, you've got to fix it somehow.

I know you probably already know this, but I guess it never hurts to triple check. Uncore is at or near stock. Vring is not some ridiculously low number. Ram is not overclocked.

Some people have been talking about LLC and how it's supposed to help the Vrin. But I've been a bit skeptical about it, and I didn't need it. But I am planning to test this in another one of my "Guide Improvement Projects".

You can even consider going to 2.15v Vrin. That's there I'm at. As always, don't forget you can test if you are getting more or less stable with each change in voltage. It's time consuming but sometimes it's the only way to tease out the problem. You might actually need more or less (probably more if that's the case) voltage. So if stability goes up from 2.0 to 2.15, then that's a good sign. If you then run 2.15 and 1.45v VID after that and stability increases yet again, another good sign.

Since you crashed "pretty fast", testing change in stability is much easier because you Bsod more.


----------



## D-Dow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *windowszp*
> 
> Seems there is a hard wall at 4.6.


My Haswell's hard wall seems to be at 4.8

I mean, I can get it to boot into Windows 7, but it eventually ends up crashing, even though temps are in the low 30s. So I roll with 4.7 no problem, and it's really the big difference from 4.6, very noticeable in game.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D-Dow*
> 
> My Haswell's hard wall seems to be at 4.8
> 
> I mean, I can get it to boot into Windows 7, but it eventually ends up crashing, even though temps are in the low 30s. So I roll with 4.7 no problem, and it's really the big difference from 4.6, very noticeable in game.


That's what we call a placebo effect.

I think some "walls" are simply due to not enough Vrin. And of course, nobody REALLY knows what Vrin values are safe.


----------



## brutus090

Wonderful guide, lots of information the more you dig through both the guide itself and the comments.

My results so far:

Username: brutus090
CPU Model: 4770k
Core Multiplier: x44
CPU VID: 1.210
Vcore: 1.216
Uncore Multiplier: 39
Uncore Voltage: Auto (1.084 default)
Cooling Solution: Phanteks tc14pe
Stability Test: Aida64 (12 hours), x264 (without looping script, standard 8 pass run, max temp 71*c), Intel XTU Benchmark (977 marks, max temp 73*c), IBT High x10 (max temp 90*c)
Batch Number: *will update when I reseat my heatsink soon*
Ram Speed: 1600 @ 9-9-9-27
Input Voltage: Auto (1.696 default)
Motherboard: Asus Maximus VI Hero

Despite the fairly extensive stress testing I've done so far (I still plan to do x264 for 20 loops for assurance), the system seems to be fairly unstable in Far Cry 3, crashing after anywhere from 10 minutes to 2 hours. I haven't had time for too many other games so I haven't checked out much else, but does anyone else have experience with FC3 causing instability? Or perhaps it just needs a for move volts?


----------



## steven88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> How fast is pretty fast? Each person has their own idea of what is stable enough, etc, etc. By my standards, you crash within' 10 loops, you've got to fix it somehow.
> 
> I know you probably already know this, but I guess it never hurts to triple check. Uncore is at or near stock. Vring is not some ridiculously low number. Ram is not overclocked.
> Some people have been talking about LLC and how it's supposed to help the Vrin. But I've been a bit skeptical about it, and I didn't need it. But I am planning to test this in another one of my "Guide Improvement Projects".
> 
> You can even consider going to 2.15v Vrin. That's there I'm at. As always, don't forget you can test if you are getting more or less stable with each change in voltage. It's time consuming but sometimes it's the only way to tease out the problem. You might actually need more or less (probably more if that's the case) voltage. So if stability goes up from 2.0 to 2.15, then that's a good sign. If you then run 2.15 and 1.45v VID after that and stability increases yet again, another good sign.
> 
> Since you crashed "pretty fast", testing change in stability is much easier because you Bsod more.


I BSOD in 5 minutes. It was very quick..lol

Uncore is at 38x, which is stock....I don't see it being a problem...I'm not sure what Vring is, I left all voltages on auto or stock. RAM is not overclocked more than what it is rated. My G Skills are rated at 2400mhz....Yes I know this can potentially be a bottleneck....but I'd be wasting money/RAM by under clocking it. I wanna leave it at 2400mhz and try to work on other parts...if all else fails, then I can dial it back down to 4.7ghz

Well theres a setting called "Initial CPU Voltage" and "Eventual CPU Voltage". Should I leave the "Initial CPU voltage" alone for now? I'm thinking of trying 4.8ghz 1.38vcore and 2.0 VRIN, aka Eventual CPU voltage....then work my way up on vcore, 1.39 1.40 1.41, etc. Or should I just go straight to 1.42vcore and 2.0 VRIN?


----------



## steven88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brutus090*
> 
> Wonderful guide, lots of information the more you dig through both the guide itself and the comments.
> 
> My results so far:
> 
> Username: brutus090
> CPU Model: 4770k
> Core Multiplier: x44
> CPU VID: 1.210
> Vcore: 1.216
> Uncore Multiplier: 39
> Uncore Voltage: Auto (1.084 default)
> Cooling Solution: Phanteks tc14pe
> Stability Test: Aida64 (12 hours), x264 (without looping script, standard 8 pass run, max temp 71*c), Intel XTU Benchmark (977 marks, max temp 73*c), IBT High x10 (max temp 90*c)
> Batch Number: *will update when I reseat my heatsink soon*
> Ram Speed: 1600 @ 9-9-9-27
> Input Voltage: Auto (1.696 default)
> Motherboard: Asus Maximus VI Hero
> 
> Despite the fairly extensive stress testing I've done so far (I still plan to do x264 for 20 loops for assurance), the system seems to be fairly unstable in Far Cry 3, crashing after anywhere from 10 minutes to 2 hours. I haven't had time for too many other games so I haven't checked out much else, but does anyone else have experience with FC3 causing instability? Or perhaps it just needs a for move volts?


I can vouch for FC3 being pretty good at catching bad CPU OC's...it taxes the CPU pretty good!


----------



## Peybol

I don't understand this bench program at all, it drops me that .rtf


----------



## KennethO

Got a *HORRIBLE* chip my as my first. Had already passed the 15 day return limit by the time I finally got my PSU/Ram in from Newegg. But still worth a post to help others stay away from it like the plague. Got an Intel Tuning Plan so I might try to push it to the max to see what it can do and get a new one.

1.137v VID...Ouch!


i5 4670k - Batch 307
Base Clock 100Mhz
Host Clock 100Mhz
CPU Muli x43
Ram Multi x16
Vcore Normal (defaults to 1.2 above x40Multi)
Vcore Offset +.065 (for a total of 1.265 under load) - Hits 1.323v when benching with P95/IBT
Ram 1.500v
Ram Speed 1600Mhz
Ram Timing 8-8-8-24
Internal Graphics Disabled
Uncore Multi x38 (will not go over x38 even with 1.2v Ring)
Vring 1.135v
Vrin 1.800v (default)
LLC Extreme

H100i on max fans(benching) and runs very toasty. 92*C on the package and cores.
24/7 Stable. Pass IBT Max, Prime95 and ETU and tons of hours of daily stuff and games.



Got a second for my other PC. Luckily it has a 1.008v VID. Batch 3315B354








I'll see how it does and post some results on that one too.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steven88*
> 
> I BSOD in 5 minutes. It was very quick..lol
> 
> Uncore is at 38x, which is stock....I don't see it being a problem...I'm not sure what Vring is, I left all voltages on auto or stock. RAM is not overclocked more than what it is rated. My G Skills are rated at 2400mhz....Yes I know this can potentially be a bottleneck....but I'd be wasting money/RAM by under clocking it. I wanna leave it at 2400mhz and try to work on other parts...if all else fails, then I can dial it back down to 4.7ghz
> 
> Well theres a setting called "Initial CPU Voltage" and "Eventual CPU Voltage". Should I leave the "Initial CPU voltage" alone for now? I'm thinking of trying 4.8ghz 1.38vcore and 2.0 VRIN, aka Eventual CPU voltage....then work my way up on vcore, 1.39 1.40 1.41, etc. Or should I just go straight to 1.42vcore and 2.0 VRIN?


5 minutes is a definate no-go in terms of useable stability.

I don't think initial CPU voltage will make things worse, but I don't think it'll help, but it might be worth a try just in case.

Yeah, go straight to 2.0. I'm at 2.15 after all. If you have time, try to figure out if you're getting more or less stable going 1.9 to 2.0 to 2.15v Vrin.


----------



## utee05

I noticed that now my temps are a bit cooler when running x264 and XTU. I was above 80C but now I am in the low 70s with max being 74C when running these tests for an extended period of time. The only thing I changed was lower the uncore to stock instead of having it at 40x.

I think I am going to keep it at this since I prefer to run my system a bit cooler. Now I need to play some games to see if this is really stable. Don't have FC3 or BF4 but hopefully Bioshock Infinite and Batman AO are good tests.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utee05*
> 
> I noticed that now my temps are a bit cooler when running x264 and XTU. I was above 80C but now I am in the low 70s with max being 74C when running these tests for an extended period of time. The only thing I changed was lower the uncore to stock instead of having it at 40x.
> 
> I think I am going to keep it at this since I prefer to run my system a bit cooler. Now I need to play some games to see if this is really stable. Don't have FC3 or BF4 but hopefully Bioshock Infinite and Batman AO are good tests.


Uncore can change temps but no more than 5C from experience.


----------



## Jedson3614

Last night I got 4.2 at 1.18 vcore is this sound okay? 1600 MHz down clocked from 1866 for ram 99924. I'm just checking because in his guide he suggest small steps of 5 increments like 1.2 to 1.25 and I only raised my vcore like a small amount from stock not 5. Like I said I went to 1.18 instead of like 1.15, is this stupid?


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jedson3614*
> 
> Last night I got 4.2 at 1.18 vcore is this sound okay? 1600 mhz downclocked from 1866 for ram 99924


You'll have to test on your own. Like, use x264 or something. After using it, check your temps and such.

When I was at 4.2Ghz, I was at 1.184v. So your chip could scale similarly to mine. Or just be better. Or worse. No knowing until you try.


----------



## Jedson3614

The question wasn't about going further it was is 1.18 a bad voltage for 4.2 ? or should I have scaled in 5 increments like in the guide. I did a stability test and all so i know its stable.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jedson3614*
> 
> is 1.18 a bad voltage for 4.2 ?


nope


----------



## Jedson3614

I guess i'm just weird about being even on increments it would actually bother me to use 1.19 i might as well use a even number like 1.2. I'm just weird like that. Even though lower is better.


----------



## BoredErica

4.2 with 1.18 is fine provided it's stable.


----------



## Jedson3614

I think the only reason is because I lowered my ram speeds.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jedson3614*
> 
> I think the only reason is because I lowered my ram speeds.


Based on experience, more than likely that's not the case. At any rate, if 4.2 is stable, then go for 4.3.


----------



## Jedson3614

What do you mean ? I was having issues at 1866 ?


----------



## Cyro999

You have issues at 1866 RAM with everything else in bios stock, but not 1333? If so you have a RAM problem

If you were doing other stuff, there's probably some other random problem (that's very hard to find because of multiple sources of instability at the same time)


----------



## Jedson3614

no its not stable with 1866 its stable at 1600 and below, this is with my cpu overclocked at 4.2 1.18 vcore. 1866 might be to aggressive for my chip. I have a terrible silicon lottery chip just awful. I cant get past 4.3 ghz no matter what I try it crashes. So I stick with 4.2 trying to get my ram up to rated 1866 speeds.


----------



## Clexzor

http://click.intel.com/tuningplan/


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> no its not stable with 1866 its stable at 1600 and below, this is with my cpu overclocked at 4.2 1.18 vcore. 1866 might be to aggressive for my chip.


Ok; Your memory is 100% stable at 1866mhz with bios reset to optimized defaults and CPU at stock, but breaks when you go to 4.2ghz?

If your chip works @4.2 with 1.18vcore, you're nowhere near the edge of scaling. You just need to touch the right settings and not make bad assumptions


----------



## JackNaylorPE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Don't think you can create a nice spreadsheet. For example neither of these versions has VIN5 for me, v1.23 is more accurate with names but it doesn't list VCCIN at all.
> 
> The idea is if a version or utility missed somwthing, the spreadsheet wud indicate and not have peeps thinking their installation / build was unique and that it was a known issue.


----------



## Jedson3614

You got it fine on optimized defaults , but crashes stability wise at 4.2. Memory aside though Im telling you ive worked with SIN personally since I have a ud3h, and have asked some question with dark, but my chip will not get past 4.3 no matter what I can do 4.3 but 4.4 + Bsod haven. I jsut have a terrible chip. I have tried very high voltages and still no dice. I have hit all the important parts liek lowering ram, default uncore and such. I just cant get past 4.3. It would require more than 1.3 for 4.3 and i'm just not comfortable temp wise and personal wise for that low of a speed. Ive looked at extreme LLC even and it still wont help.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jedson3614*
> 
> You got it fine on optimized defaults , but crashes stability wise at 4.2. Memory aside though Im telling you ive worked with SIN personally since I have a ud3h, and have asked some question with dark, but my chip will not get past 4.3 no matter what I can do 4.3 but 4.4 + Bsod haven. I jsut have a terrible chip. I have tried very high voltages and still no dice. I have hit all the important parts liek lowering ram, default uncore and such. I just cant get past 4.3. It would require more than 1.3 for 4.3 and i'm just not comfortable temp wise and personal wise for that low of a speed. Ive looked at extreme LLC even and it still wont help.


Can you work on the next multiplier now? What temps are you getting for what?


----------



## Cyro999

4.2 solid stable @1.18, yet 4.3 needs 1.3 is ridiculous

4.2 @1.18 is at what VRIN? What VRIN tried for 4.3?

What instability? bluescreen codes?


----------



## Johny Boy

[email protected] , Stock everything + Memory @1600. >> IBT Standard /High ( Pass/ Pass ) . x264 10 loops passed
[email protected], " " " >> IBT Standard / High ( Pass / BSOD ) , x264 10 loops passed
[email protected] , " " " >> IBT Standard / High ( Pass / BSOD ) , x264 4 loops passed then i see access denied.
[email protected], " " " >> IBT Standard / High ( Pass / Pass ) , x264 4-6 loops passed then i see again access denied, Played BF4 for an hour then BSOD.Everything looks stable then gets another BSOD on BF4 yet again.
Is my OC failing on me or am i doing something wrong ?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johny Boy*
> 
> [email protected] , Stock everything + Memory @1600. >> IBT Standard /High ( Pass/ Pass ) . x264 10 loops passed
> [email protected], " " " >> IBT Standard / High ( Pass / BSOD ) , x264 10 loops passed
> [email protected] , " " " >> IBT Standard / High ( Pass / BSOD ) , x264 4 loops passed then i see access denied.
> [email protected], " " " >> IBT Standard / High ( Pass / Pass ) , x264 4-6 loops passed then i see again access denied, Played BF4 for an hour then BSOD.Everything looks stable then gets another BSOD on BF4 yet again.
> Is my OC failing on me or am i doing something wrong ?


That's weird. But one thing that might skew your results a little bit is the amount of times you ran the stress test. For example, you ran IBT only twice and x264 once. (Once as in, stopped testing after bsod and moved onto next result). Your voltage is very fine, so I wouldn't expect stability to change that much.

For example, if we guess that higher Vcore is actually decreasing your stability, it makes no sense to pass 10, pass 10, pass 4, pass 5. It's like your stability didn't change too much from 1.18 to 1.185, then stability cuts in half from 1.185 to 1.19 and then gets better again. I think it makes more sense if this is statistical noise. But either way it's a mind-bender.

One other explaination would be that your Vrin is very, very low, so that when you upped the voltage, the gap between vrin and Vcore just got bigger and bigger, leading to more instability. That's sort of a long shot. I mean, even if you didn't pay attention to Vrin at all, a Vrin problem @ less than 1.2v? Unheard of.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brutus090*
> 
> Wonderful guide, lots of information the more you dig through both the guide itself and the comments.
> 
> My results so far:
> 
> Username: brutus090
> CPU Model: 4770k
> Core Multiplier: x44
> CPU VID: 1.210
> Vcore: 1.216
> Uncore Multiplier: 39
> Uncore Voltage: Auto (1.084 default)
> Cooling Solution: Phanteks tc14pe
> Stability Test: Aida64 (12 hours), x264 (without looping script, standard 8 pass run, max temp 71*c), Intel XTU Benchmark (977 marks, max temp 73*c), IBT High x10 (max temp 90*c)
> Batch Number: *will update when I reseat my heatsink soon*
> Ram Speed: 1600 @ 9-9-9-27
> Input Voltage: Auto (1.696 default)
> Motherboard: Asus Maximus VI Hero
> 
> Despite the fairly extensive stress testing I've done so far (I still plan to do x264 for 20 loops for assurance), the system seems to be fairly unstable in Far Cry 3, crashing after anywhere from 10 minutes to 2 hours. I haven't had time for too many other games so I haven't checked out much else, but does anyone else have experience with FC3 causing instability? Or perhaps it just needs a for move volts?


Do you have SLI? Ever since the latest FC3 patch (I'm using 331.82 Nvidia drivers) I can no longer play FC3 with SLI enabled, my computer will freeze / BSOD anywhere from a few minutes to 30 minutes. With SLI disabled I have no problems.


----------



## Jedson3614

I agree I wish it wasn't so, but anything p[ast 4.3 bsods. Yes i will test tonight and write down bsod codes wont even boot to windows. It doesn't make much sense to me either but it is whats happening.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> Do you have SLI? Ever since the latest FC3 patch (I'm using 331.82 Nvidia drivers) I can no longer play FC3 with SLI enabled, my computer will freeze / BSOD anywhere from a few minutes to 30 minutes. With SLI disabled I have no problems.


Have you tried out the newest driver?


----------



## KennethO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jedson3614*
> 
> I agree I wish it wasn't so, but anything p[ast 4.3 bsods. Yes i will test tonight and write down bsod codes wont even boot to windows. It doesn't make much sense to me either but it is whats happening.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jedson3614*
> 
> Last night I got 4.2 at 1.18 vcore is this sound okay? 1600 MHz down clocked from 1866 for ram 99924. I'm just checking because in his guide he suggest small steps of 5 increments like 1.2 to 1.25 and I only raised my vcore like a small amount from stock not 5. Like I said I went to 1.18 instead of like 1.15, is this stupid?


1.180v is not bad for 4.2. It took me 1.198v to be 100% stable @ 4.2(38 uncore). 4.3 took a large leap to 1.265v to be 100% stable (38 uncore).

What's cooler are you using? As long as temps stay below 95*C your fine. Prime95 and Intel Burn Test will always make your CPU run hotter than XTU and other benches. If your on adaptive voltage or offset, you'll see that your temps spike in those benches a lot because your CPU is calling for extra voltage. You might see that its drawing .010v or more and spiking temps 5-10*C higher.

Have you tried touching Vring/Cache voltage to help stabilize the ram/uncore? Or +.015v to system agent/IO analog/IO digital to try to see if its the controller?

GL.


----------



## fleetfeather

I'm going to put 10 bucks on the fact that Jedson needs +0.15 SA/IO and a higher VRIN for 4.3 giggles to stabilize.

srs paypal bet.

Who's keen?


----------



## Jedson3614

Jokes on you. I use IO analog and Digital on auto and SYSTEM AGENT at +0.10. My ram is being down clocked what use would that do other than for the IMC. I'm having issues upping GHz on chip because it sucks, not overclocking my ram. 4.4 ghz It wont boot to windows. Bsods! And that is at raising vcore from 1.18 to 1.2. yet 1.18 @ 4.2 Aidia 64 24 hours is stable set to 512 ram for testing. The problem we were discussing is I had memtest86+ fail because the 1866 was to aggressive for the 4.2 at 1.18. It passes at 1600 MHz though. 1866 for some reason wont become stable even at 4.2. now ram aside even at 1333 I cant go past 4.3.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jedson3614*
> 
> Jokes on you. I use IO analog and Digital on auto and SYSTEM AGENT at +0.10. My ram is being down clocked what use would that do other than for the IMC. I'm having issues upping GHz on chip because it sucks, not overclocking my ram. 4.4 ghz It wont boot to windows. Bsods! And that is at raising vcore from 1.18 to 1.2. yet 1.18 @ 4.2 Aidia 64 24 hours is stable set to 512 ram for testing. The problem we were discussing is I had memtest86+ fail because the 1866 was to aggressive for the 4.2 at 1.18. It passes at 1600 MHz though. 1866 for some reason wont become stable even at 4.2. now ram aside even at 1333 I cant go past 4.3.


Jedson, forget 4.4 right now. Let's deal with 4.3. Why are we skipping a multiplier? The ram is at stock, let's just set it and forget it. It's irrelevent right now. Let's see what we can hash out with the core overclock.

Ram to stock, let's see what combination of Vcore and Vrin is required for stability.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jedson3614*
> 
> Jokes on you. I use IO analog and Digital on auto and SYSTEM AGENT at +0.10. My ram is being down clocked what use would that do other than for the IMC. I'm having issues upping GHz on chip because it sucks, not overclocking my ram. 4.4 ghz It wont boot to windows. Bsods! And that is at raising vcore from 1.18 to 1.2. yet 1.18 @ 4.2 Aidia 64 24 hours is stable set to 512 ram for testing. The problem we were discussing is I had memtest86+ fail because the 1866 was to aggressive for the 4.2 at 1.18. It passes at 1600 MHz though. 1866 for some reason wont become stable even at 4.2. now ram aside even at 1333 I cant go past 4.3.


I might have missed it but what is your vrin?


----------



## Jedson3614

I believe I manually set it to 1.8 because I'm not doing anything to aggressive I manually set it to stock which on auto shows 1.8. Also to be clear I have been working with SIN and NY chip is terrible to be honest. I got some of the launch beaches that just suck. I've left uncore 35 and haven't touched ring voltage because I'm not reading that yet.


----------



## Johny Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> That's weird. But one thing that might skew your results a little bit is the amount of times you ran the stress test. For example, you ran IBT only twice and x264 once. (Once as in, stopped testing after bsod and moved onto next result). Your voltage is very fine, so I wouldn't expect stability to change that much.
> 
> For example, if we guess that higher Vcore is actually decreasing your stability, it makes no sense to pass 10, pass 10, pass 4, pass 5. It's like your stability didn't change too much from 1.18 to 1.185, then stability cuts in half from 1.185 to 1.19 and then gets better again. I think it makes more sense if this is statistical noise. But either way it's a mind-bender.
> 
> One other explaination would be that your Vrin is very, very low, so that when you upped the voltage, the gap between vrin and Vcore just got bigger and bigger, leading to more instability. That's sort of a long shot. I mean, even if you didn't pay attention to Vrin at all, a Vrin problem @ less than 1.2v? Unheard of.


I ran IBT many times on every settings.
4.2 - Multiple IBT at the start since i had no clue about x264 testing, then thought of upping the clock before that ran x264 bench as told by cyro.Everything i ran with that clock gave me rock solid stability, i mean BF4/3 and every other things worked like a charm.

Went to 4.3 @1.185, got BSOD on IBT high levels but passed 10 x264 loops.Tested again with IBT/x264 gave me same thing....upped Vcore to 1.190 again same thing but x264 somehow stopped while displaying "access denied " after 4th loop.So testing again gave me BSOD on IBT high.
Then increased Vcore to 1.195 which gave me successful IBT high but x264 "access denied " on 6th loop.I switch off the monitor every time i do x264 testing as it takes long time and wondering if this might cause " access denied " by moving-clicking mouse/keyboard keys.

Vrin - 1.740V Stock
Vring - 1.050V Stock
PCH core - 1.090V Stock
PCH- id - 1.5V Stock
Uncore - 35x
OS - Win 8.1 ( latest with all updates )

Going to up the Uncore to 38-40 level and see if X264 / IBT passes or not.
Does any failed X264 testing gives "access denied " in the shell window ?


----------



## Jedson3614

We are not forgetting 4.3 it is stable there. It just requires to much vcore for my taste. 4.4 won't even boot.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jedson3614*
> 
> Jokes on you. I use IO analog and Digital on auto and SYSTEM AGENT at +0.10. My ram is being down clocked what use would that do other than for the IMC. I'm having issues upping GHz on chip because it sucks, not overclocking my ram. 4.4 ghz It wont boot to windows. Bsods! And that is at raising vcore from 1.18 to 1.2. yet 1.18 @ 4.2 Aidia 64 24 hours is stable set to 512 ram for testing. The problem we were discussing is I had memtest86+ fail because the 1866 was to aggressive for the 4.2 at 1.18. It passes at 1600 MHz though. 1866 for some reason wont become stable even at 4.2. now ram aside even at 1333 I cant go past 4.3.


As discussed previously by Cyro, +0.10 for SA will have a placebo effect; it's will not change anything stability wise compared to Auto because the delta is so small.

IO analog to +0.015
IO digi to +0.015
SA to +0.015

^ Have you already tried the above whilst working with Sin? Going off what you've said so far, to me it simply sounds like you have a weak IMC rather than a bad core itself. Given your cooling setup, are you able to push above 1.2Vcore? I ask because it's not all that surprising that you didn't get into windows with 4.4 @ 1.2Vcore









edit: typo's


----------



## brutus090

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> Do you have SLI? Ever since the latest FC3 patch (I'm using 331.82 Nvidia drivers) I can no longer play FC3 with SLI enabled, my computer will freeze / BSOD anywhere from a few minutes to 30 minutes. With SLI disabled I have no problems.


No SLI; a single 780 Classified, newest drivers, ln2 bios for upped power target, and with NO overclock (so ln2 bios for extra power, without even stretching the clocks).

That said, I decided to try adaptive voltage, which seems to give the chip what it needs while playing FC3, no crashes for about 2 hours last night. Obviously I need to do a bit more testing/gaming but that makes me think it was indeed just a lack of voltage?


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johny Boy*
> 
> Played BF4 for an hour then BSOD.Everything looks stable then gets another BSOD on BF4 yet again.
> Is my OC failing on me or am i doing something wrong ?


BF4 crashes my system even when I'm bench/stress test stable. I don't even bother w/ anything else anymore. But heck, I'm stuck @ 4.2G/1.3V, lol!

GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## bond32

Well I'm back to the drawing board... Going to get 47x stable with minimal vcore. Trying what you guys noted earlier about vccin being more vital than vcore so I'll see how it goes.

Edit: Dumb question, but have any of you ever had issues with CPUID HWMonitor? Has it caused issues keeping it open I mean...


----------



## Jedson3614

Yeah I think IMC as well. I do have to point out 4.4 will not boot into windows at even 1.3. My point was at 1.32 it boots to windows 44x. This is past my comfort level and with h100i not a good idea. Temps were like 92 ish.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johny Boy*
> 
> I ran IBT many times on every settings.
> 4.2 - Multiple IBT at the start since i had no clue about x264 testing, then thought of upping the clock before that ran x264 bench as told by cyro.Everything i ran with that clock gave me rock solid stability, i mean BF4/3 and every other things worked like a charm.
> 
> Went to 4.3 @1.185, got BSOD on IBT high levels but passed 10 x264 loops.Tested again with IBT/x264 gave me same thing....upped Vcore to 1.190 again same thing but x264 somehow stopped while displaying "access denied " after 4th loop.So testing again gave me BSOD on IBT high.
> Then increased Vcore to 1.195 which gave me successful IBT high but x264 "access denied " on 6th loop.I switch off the monitor every time i do x264 testing as it takes long time and wondering if this might cause " access denied " by moving-clicking mouse/keyboard keys.
> 
> Vrin - 1.740V Stock
> Vring - 1.050V Stock
> PCH core - 1.090V Stock
> PCH- id - 1.5V Stock
> Uncore - 35x
> OS - Win 8.1 ( latest with all updates )
> 
> Going to up the Uncore to 38-40 level and see if X264 / IBT passes or not.
> Does any failed X264 testing gives "access denied " in the shell window ?


Don't raise uncore, just give ~1.85 vrin and raise vcore by like 0.02


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jedson3614*
> 
> Yeah I think IMC as well. I do have to point out 4.4 will not boot into windows at even 1.3. My point was at 1.32 it boots to windows 44x. This is past my comfort level and with h100i not a good idea. Temps were like 92 ish.


Did you list uncore?

Anyhow, I won't make a bet but I doubt SA/IOD/A make a difference.. if you want you can always raise them to 0.3v to remove any question. What's your RAM volts, you know you can raise them right? I have cheap ARES RAM with no heat spreaders etc and I could run them @ 1.7+v if I needed to. If your RAM runs at 1.5v then raise it to 1.55 or 1.6v and see if that helps @ 1800MHz.

Due to temps I'd say x44 is out of your reach so just back track to x43. x43 @ 1.3v runs cooler compared to x44 @ 1.3v.


----------



## KennethO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jedson3614*
> 
> no its not stable with 1866 its stable at 1600 and below, this is with my cpu overclocked at 4.2 1.18 vcore. 1866 might be to aggressive for my chip. I have a terrible silicon lottery chip just awful. I cant get past 4.3 ghz no matter what I try it crashes. So I stick with 4.2 trying to get my ram up to rated 1866 speeds.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> I'm going to put 10 bucks on the fact that Jedson needs +0.15 SA/IO and a higher VRIN for 4.3 giggles to stabilize.
> 
> srs paypal bet.
> 
> Who's keen?


Idk if that was a jab at me. But I was trying to help with his post. I was under the impression he was going to stay at 4.2ghz (currently stable) and work on his ram. Not try for 43/44 and/or ram at the same time. Ram over 1600 is Oc'd for the UD3H. That's why I suggested SA/IO even tho it most likely will have no effect.


----------



## fleetfeather

Not a jab, was also trying to help him get his mem OC stable above 1600mhz and. 4.2+ghz


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KennethO*
> 
> That's why I suggested SA/IO even tho it most likely will have no effect.


So if you're expecting it to have no effect, why suggest a random increase in voltage? Those particular voltages only need to be adjusted on an "if needed" basis, and its better to go in smaller increments.


----------



## KennethO

It can help locate if that is the problem. And if it helped stabilize then you would go back to your previous setting and slowly up it. I didn't say to leave it at that. And .15 is well within safe limits.


----------



## Jedson3614

Yeah I think IMC as well. I do have to point out 4.4 will not boot into windows at even 1.3. My point was at 1.32 it boots to windows 44x. This is past my comfort level and with h100i not a good idea. Temps were like 92 ish. By the way it is stable at 1600 but not at 1866 which because i'm stuck @ 4.2 really i want to try and get to 1866 which is just rated speeds anyway.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I'm using the Noctua MX4 paste that came with the D14. Not bad and free. Held off on my friend's offer for Arctic Silver.


MX-2, MX-4 and PK1 are some of the best TIMs ever made...


----------



## mandrix

GA-Z87X-UD5H / 4770K delidded w/CLP BIOS F8e mod 2
4x4GB 2400 RAM 11-13-13-30

This is my second 4770K and I'm pretty happy with it.....

x46 = 1.800 Vrin / 1.26 Vcore / 1.055 Vring / x35 uncore
x47 = 1.800 Vrin / 1.31 Vcore / 1.055 Vring / x35 uncore
x48 = 1.800 Vrin / 1.33 Vcore / 1.055 Vring / x35 uncore
x49 = 1.900 Vrin / 1.40 Vcore / 1.055 Vring / x35 uncore
x50 = (Haven't done any long term testing of 5.0 so not sure what it takes to get it stable.)

I can bump uncore to x39 and it helps a little with benchmarks, >39 and it starts going backwards. I just leave it on Auto now and the latest BIOS keeps it on x35.
All C states Auto except C6/C7 which are set "Enabled" for that nice low idle vcore.


----------



## KennethO

You could try to work on just tightening your timings if you can't get to 1866. Since 1600 with something like 7-8 would beat 1866 @ 9. AlsoI'm not sure if it has been asked. Is your ram at 1T or 2T. Try 2T, can help some times.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> GA-Z87X-UD5H / 4770K delidded w/CLP BIOS F8e mod 2
> 4x4GB 2400 RAM 11-13-13-30
> 
> This is my second 4770K and I'm pretty happy with it.....
> 
> x46 = 1.800 Vrin / 1.26 Vcore / 1.055 Vring / x35 uncore
> x47 = 1.800 Vrin / 1.31 Vcore / 1.055 Vring / x35 uncore
> x48 = 1.800 Vrin / 1.33 Vcore / 1.055 Vring / x35 uncore
> x49 = 1.900 Vrin / 1.40 Vcore / 1.055 Vring / x35 uncore
> x50 = (Haven't done any long term testing of 5.0 so not sure what it takes to get it stable.)
> 
> I can bump uncore to x39 and it helps a little with benchmarks, >39 and it starts going backwards. I just leave it on Auto now and the latest BIOS keeps it on x35.
> All C states Auto except C6/C7 which are set "Enabled" for that nice low idle vcore.


Awesome oc's. Those 4770's crush.

What's your cooling solution? Sheesh, didnt see it.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> Awesome oc's. Those 4770's crush.
> 
> What's your cooling solution? Sheesh, didnt see it.


Thanks.
Cooling is a bunch of radiators & pumps.


----------



## KennethO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> GA-Z87X-UD5H / 4770K delidded w/CLP BIOS F8e mod 2
> 4x4GB 2400 RAM 11-13-13-30
> 
> This is my second 4770K and I'm pretty happy with it.....
> 
> x46 = 1.800 Vrin / 1.26 Vcore / 1.055 Vring / x35 uncore
> x47 = 1.800 Vrin / 1.31 Vcore / 1.055 Vring / x35 uncore
> x48 = 1.800 Vrin / 1.33 Vcore / 1.055 Vring / x35 uncore
> x49 = 1.900 Vrin / 1.40 Vcore / 1.055 Vring / x35 uncore
> x50 = (Haven't done any long term testing of 5.0 so not sure what it takes to get it stable.)
> 
> I can bump uncore to x39 and it helps a little with benchmarks, >39 and it starts going backwards. I just leave it on Auto now and the latest BIOS keeps it on x35.
> All C states Auto except C6/C7 which are set "Enabled" for that nice low idle vcore.


Nice. Any trouble with 4 dims of ram at those speeds along the way?


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KennethO*
> 
> Nice. Any trouble with 4 dims of ram at those speeds along the way?


Well...not really. The Profile1 setting sets command rate 2 instead of 1.....but testing with AIDA64 shows no difference anyway.


----------



## KennethO

Nice.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KennethO*
> 
> It can help locate if that is the problem. And if it helped stabilize then you would go back to your previous setting and slowly up it. I didn't say to leave it at that. And .15 is well within safe limits.


I wasn't referring to safety issues. If you're trying to find stability, then changing those values when there's no need to, could lead to more instability - it sounds counterproductive....


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Thanks.
> Cooling is a bunch of radiators & pumps.


Awesome, dude. Just sold my 4670k and buying a 4770 tomorrow.

Also, for kicks, try CMD rate 1 on that RAM. Screw Linpacks fire up BF 4 and that X264 test. Awesome rig, brother.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> Awesome, dude. Just sold my 4670k and buying a 4770 tomorrow.
> 
> Also, for kicks, try CMD rate 1 on that RAM. Screw Linpacks fire up BF 4 and that X264 test. Awesome rig, brother.


Hope you get a good one!

Well, I've tried CR1, and it is actually no faster in benchmarks than CR2.

No BF4 but I do use x264 as part of my stress testing.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> *Hope you get a good one!*
> 
> Well, I've tried CR1, and it is actually no faster in benchmarks than CR2.
> 
> No BF4 but I do use x264 as part of my stress testing.


Me too









I see. That's a beastly rig, none-the-less. What OCN is all about.







Keep sharing.


----------



## KennethO

What was your vid on that chip? GL on your 4770k crash.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KennethO*
> 
> What was your vid on that chip? GL on your 4770k crash.


Thanx.









Don't remember but it sucked. I'll check my notes here in a bit.
Quote:


> http://youtu.be/LW0l3q3qmUs


I'm at Optimized Defaults, so, I can check.

Edit: Optimized Defaults, IETU:


----------



## holyking

Mandrax have you done any stress test on them? I find similar result in vcore from 4.6 to 4.. the input isn't much compare to 4.9 ghz. As of now i can't stabilize my chip @4.9. Wounder i should lower the uncore like you.


----------



## D-Dow

what is Vring on an ASUS z87 sabertooth? vrin is voltage input, I know, but I can't find my vring..

Also I'm stable at 4.7, just upp'd my vrin to 2.1 from 1.98. It's really doing great. One thing though is when I try to stream via Open Broadcaster onto twitch, it will crash after about 10 minutes or so, sometimes it's a bluescreen sometimes it will just kick me out into the BIOS auto reboot all of a sudden. It just can't handle streaming at 4.7. This is a 4770K @ 1.39 Core adaptive voltage.

So, by itself in game, great..try to stream, it doesn't like it..I also increased the resolution of the stream so that might be it cause I was able to stream a few days ago at 4.7 settings just as now with a lower resolution.

Of course, I prefer a higher uncore...I just think it's faster and springy like a rubber band when I go as high on the uncore as possible plus the higher offset on the GTX 780 makes me very lively, very springy in game, I run faster/jump farther than other players, it's really unfair but I don't care









uncore is set to 45


----------



## VeerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D-Dow*
> 
> what is Vring on an ASUS z87 sabertooth? vrin is voltage input, I know, but I can't find my vring..
> 
> Also I'm stable at 4.7, just upp'd my vrin to 2.1 from 1.98. It's really doing great. One thing though is when I try to stream via Open Broadcaster onto twitch, it will crash after about 10 minutes or so, sometimes it's a bluescreen sometimes it will just kick me out into the BIOS auto reboot all of a sudden. It just can't handle streaming at 4.7. This is a 4770K @ 1.39 Core adaptive voltage.
> 
> So, by itself in game, great..try to stream, it doesn't like it..I also increased the resolution of the stream so that might be it cause I was able to stream a few days ago at 4.7 settings just as now with a lower resolution.
> 
> Of course, I prefer a higher uncore...I just think it's faster and springy like a rubber band when I go as high on the uncore as possible plus the higher offset on the GTX 780 makes me very lively, very springy in game, I run faster/jump farther than other players, it's really unfair but I don't care
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uncore is set to 45


cache ratio voltage


----------



## D-Dow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeerK*
> 
> cache ratio voltage


ok then my "vring" is set to 1.39


----------



## VeerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D-Dow*
> 
> ok then my "vring" is set to 1.39


1.39v? what is your cache ratio now? It wouldn't be bad to have a lower vring than vcore.


----------



## D-Dow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeerK*
> 
> 1.39v? what is your cache ratio now? It wouldn't be bad to have a lower vring than vcore.


45


----------



## jameyscott

Just thought I'd give a little update about my system. The 4770k and hero will be in a second build as soon as a friend gets back from vacation and I can throw it in a case he has for me. Just finished modding my case to fit the x79 dark and dang... it is freaking close. If I needed even a mm more it would have required a new case or a new custom top plate for fit my current rad. Here's the test fit for it to show you how crazy close it is.



Edit: I still hang out over here telling the newbies to look at the OP.


----------



## Hhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D-Dow*
> 
> 45


are you also using z87 sabertooth.?

well im stucked at 44x and trying to stabilize 45x but no.

45x multiplier with 1.38v
cache ratio 35x : 1.15v

vccin: 2.0v

rams are at 1600 with 1.51v

cant survive the 2nd pass at x264 but can run 3-4 hours on aida64. temps 80 ish

1.38 not being enough for 45x is killing me. i had to drop 2 cores to 44x and 2 goes on at 45x

whats your current voltages. i still dont get what im doing wrong


----------



## Rob78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hhead*
> 
> are you also using z87 sabertooth.?
> 
> well im stucked at 44x and trying to stabilize 45x but no.
> 
> 45x multiplier with 1.38v
> cache ratio 35x : 1.15v
> 
> vccin: 2.0v
> 
> rams are at 1600 with 1.51v
> 
> cant survive the 2nd pass at x264 but can run 3-4 hours on aida64. temps 80 ish
> 
> 1.38 not being enough for 45x is killing me. i had to drop 2 cores to 44x and 2 goes on at 45x
> 
> whats your current voltages. i still dont get what im doing wrong


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Mobo has very little role in CPU OC though (mostly specifics like how they handle manual voltage or turbo's) and a baseline like the z87x-d3h has really nice VRM setup and can push as many volts as you want on air/water safe and cool, aside from that, can't really go back and ask 100 people which mobo they used


Im dealing with 45x aswell and i have got it stable for 9 hours+ x2 in AIDA64,, CPU+FPU checked. I had some trouble with x264 when i raised my input voltage more than 1.95v. It crashed at 1.98-2v after about 50 min but passed aida somehow. Now at 1.95v input and vcore 1.37v i can pass x20 rounds with X264. I have been playing BF3 MP aswell for like 10 hours with no problems. But now i must try to raise my ram / uncore to check them also.


----------



## fleetfeather

1.39Vring is a bit high IMO. I wouldn't feel comfortable with it above 1.28 (1.30 as reported in HWInfo).

Mobo SKU won't have any effect on these 24/7 style overclocks. For reference, I've booted into windows at 4.9ghz @ 1.45v on my Z87 Gryphon (the matx version of the sabretooth)


----------



## Hhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rob78*
> 
> Im dealing with 45x aswell and i have got it stable for 9 hours+ x2 in AIDA64,, CPU+FPU checked. I had some trouble with x264 when i raised my input voltage more than 1.95v. It crashed at 1.98-2v after about 50 min but passed aida somehow. Now at 1.95v input and vcore 1.37v i can pass x20 rounds with X264. I have been playing BF3 MP aswell for like 10 hours with no problems. But now i must try to raise my ram / uncore to check them also.


maybe i should lower input to 1.95 and try again. i just passed 5th loop for phase2 at x264. im going for 20 now.
and when im testing with aida im checking all of them. does it matter?


----------



## Johny Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Don't raise uncore, just give ~1.85 vrin and raise vcore by like 0.02


I was thinking samething ,
Increase Vrin for 4.3G OC keeping Vcore-1.180V , Uncore-35x : Test IBT / X264
Stepping up Vcore till 1.195V till it's stable with Vrin-1.85V ( Fixed )
One more thing about x264 testing , what is access denied error ? Even if my stability test fails on x264 will i get fail report as access denied ?
How about Intel's XTU version-4.2 for stability test ?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> BF4 crashes my system even when I'm bench/stress test stable. I don't even bother w/ anything else anymore. But heck, I'm stuck @ 4.2G/1.3V, lol!
> 
> GOOD LUCK!!!


But i got " WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR " on BF4 BSOD which i also got while doing IBT stress testing. LOL i am perplexed to be honest right now.
[email protected] hmmm voltage loving chip you got.


----------



## Jodiuh

Same. Fixed by adding vcore. Yes, my chip sucks. Loads @ 69C in BF4.


----------



## Rob78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hhead*
> 
> maybe i should lower input to 1.95 and try again. i just passed 5th loop for phase2 at x264. im going for 20 now.
> and when im testing with aida im checking all of them. does it matter?


Yeah it might help to lower input volt a bit and test again or mabye just some more for the vcore. I have locked the uncore at 33x for the moment and memory 1333 just to rule out anything else beside the core. AIDA64 stress more if you just check CPU+FPU or only FPU for the hardest stressing. Perhaps great do stress each of them individually for the best result but it seem to work fine with both ticked.


----------



## Cyro999

If you get whea uncorrectable with 33x uncore, 1.15 ring then just add vcore (in 0.02 steps til it's gone)


----------



## Hhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rob78*
> 
> Yeah it might help to lower input volt a bit and test again or mabye just some more for the vcore. I have locked the uncore at 33x for the moment and memory 1333 just to rule out anything else beside the core. AIDA64 stress more if you just check CPU+FPU or only FPU for the hardest stressing. Perhaps great do stress each of them individually for the best result but it seem to work fine with both ticked.


well my vcore is already 1.38v for 45x ( 2 cores are at 44x).

with all cores 45x bsod on the 2nd loop of x264.

but now im on loop 18 and no errors. temps between 74-79.

im gonna test with aida after this. 4-5 hours is enough i guess.

my rams are at 1600 and cache 35x.

but i still dont get why 45x being hungry for that much vltage


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> with all cores 45x bsod on the 2nd loop of x264.


"BSOD" doesn't help, what error? What's your 44x/43x stable?


----------



## Hhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> "BSOD" doesn't help, what error? What's your 44x/43x stable?


bsod 124

44x / 1.31v
35x/ 1.15v
vccin 1.99
4-5 hours aida64 (all checked), 2 hours (only fpu), no bsod
2 X 4 pass x264. and 3-4 times cinebench. didnt test it in a game. (only dragon age origins lol)


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *holyking*
> 
> Mandrax have you done any stress test on them? I find similar result in vcore from 4.6 to 4.. the input isn't much compare to 4.9 ghz. As of now i can't stabilize my chip @4.9. Wounder i should lower the uncore like you.


Yes, those numbers are what I call "stable", at least for the stress testing I do.
I loop x264 for an hour or so, I run Prime 95 8K-10K-12K, 1344K fft's with >90% memory. Sometimes I run LinX.


----------



## Johny Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> If you get whea uncorrectable with 33x uncore, 1.15 ring then just add vcore (in 0.02 steps til it's gone)


Did x264 stress testing with following :
4.3Ghz
Vcore - 1.195V
Vrin-Stock
Vring-Stock
Uncore -35x

Posting x264 results here.
Results for x264.exe r2200
x264 Benchmark: 64-bit
==========================

Pass 1

encoded 11812 frames, 63.81 fps, 7752.50 kb/s
encoded 11812 frames, 66.11 fps, 7752.51 kb/s
encoded 11812 frames, 66.32 fps, 7752.62 kb/s
encoded 11812 frames, 66.20 fps, 7752.51 kb/s

Pass 2

encoded 11812 frames, 16.14 fps, 8002.58 kb/s
encoded 11812 frames, 16.21 fps, 8002.58 kb/s
encoded 11812 frames, 16.03 fps, 8002.58 kb/s
encoded 11812 frames, 16.09 fps, 8002.59 kb/s

Does this mean my [email protected] is stable ? Or should i stress again with XTU/IBT.


----------



## Jedson3614

I just realized that due to the IMC that 1333 mhz is rated speed and anything past that is considered "OVERCLOCKED" is this true ? I was thinking backwards that if you buy ram at 1600mhz it should run at 1600 mhz. This is still considered overclocked with haswell?


----------



## D-Dow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hhead*
> 
> are you also using z87 sabertooth.?
> 
> well im stucked at 44x and trying to stabilize 45x but no.
> 
> 45x multiplier with 1.38v
> cache ratio 35x : 1.15v
> 
> vccin: 2.0v
> 
> rams are at 1600 with 1.51v
> 
> cant survive the 2nd pass at x264 but can run 3-4 hours on aida64. temps 80 ish
> 
> 1.38 not being enough for 45x is killing me. i had to drop 2 cores to 44x and 2 goes on at 45x
> 
> whats your current voltages. i still dont get what im doing wrong


Yes.

I have Internal PLL Enabled

EPU Power Saving Mode Disabled

Enhanced speedstep technology disabled

turbo mode enabled

frequency tuning mode +

frequency tuning offset 6 %

thermal feedback disabled

cpu integrated vr fault management disabled

cpu integrated vr efficiency management high performance

power decay mode disabled

power saving level 1 threshold 0
level 2 0
level 3 0

additional turbo cpu core voltage 1.39

additional turbo cpu cache voltage 1.30

cpu system agent offset .39
cpu analog offset .39
cpu digital offset .39

cpu input voltage 2.1 (not comfortable with that...it was 1.98)

DRAM voltage 1.60

EIST Disabled

Turbo mode enabled

CPU C states Disabled

Also, I have a value of '8' for something I can't remember will look it up when I get home I think it's the "capability" something something header 8 is the maximum level -- I think that this is a drastic improvement in how far I can go

In addition, I'm dellidded and on an H100i stock fans


----------



## Hhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D-Dow*
> 
> Also, I have a value of '8' for something I can't remember will look it up when I get home I think it's the "capability" something something header 8 is the maximum level -- I think that this is a drastic improvement in how far I can go
> 
> In addition, I'm dellidded and on an H100i stock fans


LLC??
well im also delidded and H100i 2 fans. ( CLU on die and cpu)

im gonna check the other parameters when i get home and match with yours.


----------



## utee05

Yesterday I tried to bump up to 46x with stock uncore and immediately got BSOD (WATCHDOG_TIMER) with my Vcore set at 1.22. I slowly bumped up my Vcore till I finally got it stable to run x264 and had to get it to 1.28V. My temps were quite high so I decided to bump it back off. I think I would like to keep my temps at or below 80C when stressing so I will stick to 45x.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jedson3614*
> 
> I just realized that due to the IMC that 1333 mhz is rated speed and anything past that is considered "OVERCLOCKED" is this true ? I was thinking backwards that if you buy ram at 1600mhz it should run at 1600 mhz. This is still considered overclocked with haswell?


I'm pretty sure the rated speed for Haswell was bumped up to 1600 (Sandy and Ivy were 1333), but yes, anything above that is considered overclocked.


----------



## Jedson3614

Are you sure of this i'm going to look it up right now, but yeah that would be cool but I thought it was still 1333, but i'm not sure.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utee05*
> 
> Yesterday I tried to bump up to 46x with stock uncore and immediately got BSOD (WATCHDOG_TIMER) with my Vcore set at 1.22. I slowly bumped up my Vcore till I finally got it stable to run x264 and had to get it to 1.28V. My temps were quite high so I decided to bump it back off. I think I would like to keep my temps at or below 80C when stressing so I will stick to 45x.


watchdog errors (101) are often down to vrin


----------



## utee05

Ok I was curious if that was the culprit. I had tried to keep the vrin at 1.90 when I bumped up the frequency and upped the vcore. Guess I will bump it up to 1.95 and try again.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> I'm pretty sure the rated speed for Haswell was bumped up to 1600 (Sandy and Ivy were 1333), but yes, anything above that is considered overclocked.


Intel's site is showing the memory speed as "1333/1600", so I think it's safe to say that anything over those 2 would be considered an overclock....


----------



## Jedson3614

Do you guys have any suggestion to getting my ram to 1866 MHz? That is the rated speeds i bought, and my overclock is stable 1.18 @ 4.2 GHz. The ram right now is 1600 MHz at 9-9-9-24. but I would like to raise my ram to 1866 but its unstable with this overclock that currently is stable, perhaps 1866 is do aggressive. System Agent has been raised to 0.15+ also analog and digital as well. This still isn't stable with 1866 MHz.


----------



## BoredErica

Slept for 22 hours. Woke up, 59 new posts.







Dear god. Could be worse, but now I have a headache.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jedson3614*
> 
> Do you guys have any suggestion to getting my ram to 1866 MHz? That is the rated speeds i bought, and my overclock is stable 1.18 @ 4.2 GHz. The ram right now is 1600 MHz at 9-9-9-24. but I would like to raise my ram to 1866 but its unstable with this overclock that currently is stable, perhaps 1866 is do aggressive. System Agent has been raised to 0.15+ also analog and digital as well. This still isn't stable with 1866 MHz.


Put SA, AIO and DIO to auto, check if RAM is still unstable (if you're sure it works perfectly at stock and 1866mhz)

Don't play with them unless you know what you're doing, because using a static offset is often worse for stability than letting the automatic control raise or lower them


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jedson3614*
> 
> Do you guys have any suggestion to getting my ram to 1866 MHz? That is the rated speeds i bought, and my overclock is stable 1.18 @ 4.2 GHz. The ram right now is 1600 MHz at 9-9-9-24. but I would like to raise my ram to 1866 but its unstable with this overclock that currently is stable, perhaps 1866 is do aggressive. System Agent has been raised to 0.15+ also analog and digital as well. This still isn't stable with 1866 MHz.


What voltage is your RAM currently running at? Have you tried increasing that?


----------



## utee05

Ran XTU for 8hrs and stepped away to get some lunch. Came back and found my computer has restarted.

Settings were 1.24Vcore, Vrin 1.95, Uncore Stock, 4.5Ghz. I upped the Vrin to 2.00 and upped the Vcore to 1.26 and kicked off XTU again for another 6hrs. I had ran x264 for 30 times and it passed but seems that XTU managed to break it.


----------



## BoredErica

Is that XTU bench or stress?


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utee05*
> 
> Ran XTU for 8hrs and stepped away to get some lunch. Came back and found my computer has restarted.
> 
> Settings were 1.24Vcore, Vrin 1.95, Uncore Stock, 4.5Ghz. I upped the Vrin to 2.00 and upped the Vcore to 1.26 and kicked off XTU again for another 6hrs. I had ran x264 for 30 times and it passed but seems that XTU managed to break it.


Use BlueScreenViewer to see what the BSOD error code was, so you can have a better idea of what needs to be adjusted.


----------



## utee05

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Use BlueScreenViewer to see what the BSOD error code was, so you can have a better idea of what needs to be adjusted.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Is that XTU bench or stress?


XTU Stress.

Thanks I'll get that program to help figure out what needs to be tweaked.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D-Dow*
> 
> I have Internal PLL Enabled
> 
> frequency tuning mode (+6 %)
> 
> power saving
> level 1 0
> level 2 0
> level 3 0


Do you find the above give you further stability?


----------



## Barefooter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utee05*
> 
> Ran XTU for 8hrs and stepped away to get some lunch. Came back and found my computer has restarted.
> 
> Settings were 1.24Vcore, Vrin 1.95, Uncore Stock, 4.5Ghz. I upped the Vrin to 2.00 and upped the Vcore to 1.26 and kicked off XTU again for another 6hrs. I had ran x264 for 30 times and it passed but seems that XTU managed to break it.


Try to just make one change at a time so that you know which change makes a difference. Leave the vrin at 2.0, dial in your vcore first. Adjusting the Vrin to lowest possible voltage last.


----------



## Cyro999

I think too much VRIN can cause issues, so i'd definately OC with it at a high but conservative value (1.22vcore - 1.8vrin, 1.3vcore, 1.9vrin etc) and kick it up if 101's pop up


----------



## D-Dow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Do you find the above give you further stability?


yes,,,as well as the capability set to '8' one


----------



## Hhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D-Dow*
> 
> yes,,,as well as the capability set to '8' one


well it also increased my voltage from 1.38 to 1.4 under stress


----------



## Cyro999

Vcore will raise by 0.02 naturally in every case i think, or atleast with some voltage controls (ivr controls it) and llc is for vrin etc, not vcore


----------



## fleetfeather

^ agreed. tight or loose LLC has an effect on VRIN, SA, IO's.

However, It does not effect Vcore, which always ends up being around ~0.02v higher than VID (in my experience at least). Keep in mind that the software sensors report an estimate of what Vcore is, so if under load your Vcore is estimated as something other than 0.02v above VID, don't stress.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D-Dow*
> 
> yes,,,as well as the capability set to '8' one


Well I figured I'll give those a go to see if they were the magic sauce I was missing but unfortunately they don't help me. Core x45 @ 1.325v / uncore x42 @ 1.3v with VCCIN @ 1.83v = stable everywhere

If settings are off, up to x45 I get BSOD 124. Anything beyond it's always BSOD 101.

Anyway, I figured I'll use a quick test and run Cinebench15 and if it crashes within 10 runs, it's unstable and no point trying anything else.

x46 @ 1.385v / x42 @ 1.33v with VCCIN @ 1.95v = BSOD 101
x46 @ 1.385v / x42 @ 1.33v with VCCIN @ 2.00v = BSOD 101
x46 @ 1.385v / x42 @ 1.33v with VCCIN @ 2.05v = BSOD 101
x46 @ 1.385v / x42 @ 1.33v with VCCIN @ 2.10v = BSOD 101
x46 @ 1.385v / x42 @ 1.33v with VCCIN @ 2.15v = BSOD 101

x46 @ 1.390v / x42 @ 1.33v with VCCIN @ 2.15v = BSOD 101

x46 @ 1.400v / x42 @ 1.33v with VCCIN @ 2.15v = BSOD 101

x46 @ 1.410v / x42 @ 1.33v with VCCIN @ 2.15v = BSOD 101

x46 @ 1.420v / x42 @ 1.33v with VCCIN @ 2.15v = BSOD 101

Yes, it took more runs to fall over @ 1.42v but that's a 0.1v increase and it's still not stable. My chip doesn't like me and I don't like it, so I then threw XTU Bench at it and it passed but only because it was clicking 100 most of the run and was throttling. Didn't even beat my x45 score!


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Well I figured I'll give those a go to see if they were the magic sauce I was missing but unfortunately they don't help me. Core x45 @ 1.325v / uncore x42 @ 1.3v with VCCIN @ 1.83v = stable everywhere
> 
> If settings are off, up to x45 I get BSOD 124. Anything beyond it's always BSOD 101.
> 
> Anyway, I figured I'll use a quick test and run Cinebench15 and if it crashes within 10 runs, it's unstable and no point trying anything else.
> 
> x46 @ 1.385v / x42 @ 1.33v with VCCIN @ 1.95v = BSOD 101
> x46 @ 1.385v / x42 @ 1.33v with VCCIN @ 2.00v = BSOD 101
> x46 @ 1.385v / x42 @ 1.33v with VCCIN @ 2.05v = BSOD 101
> x46 @ 1.385v / x42 @ 1.33v with VCCIN @ 2.10v = BSOD 101
> x46 @ 1.385v / x42 @ 1.33v with VCCIN @ 2.15v = BSOD 101
> 
> x46 @ 1.390v / x42 @ 1.33v with VCCIN @ 2.15v = BSOD 101
> 
> x46 @ 1.400v / x42 @ 1.33v with VCCIN @ 2.15v = BSOD 101
> 
> x46 @ 1.410v / x42 @ 1.33v with VCCIN @ 2.15v = BSOD 101
> 
> x46 @ 1.420v / x42 @ 1.33v with VCCIN @ 2.15v = BSOD 101
> 
> Yes, it took more runs to fall over @ 1.42v but that's a 0.1v increase and it's still not stable. My chip doesn't like me and I don't like it, so I then threw XTU Bench at it and it passed but only because it was clicking 100 most of the run and was throttling. Didn't even beat my x45 score!


Are your SA, DIO and AIO at automatic, and your RAM at 1333mhz? Stuff can act weird when you're pushing core and IMC throws 101's. I had similar issues for a while where i couldn't use even 1600mhz solidly (temporarily) on 47x and 2400 would make everything fail like crazy

Also uncore down 33x/1.15v just to be safe. More variables not good. If you can pass everything with 46x core, you can probably bring uncore/memory back up and work out if/where instability exists


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Slept for 22 hours. Woke up, 59 new posts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dear god. Could be worse, but now I have a headache.


Must be a college student. I remember those days. Get hydrated and you'll feel better.


----------



## Alxx

My 4670K delidded









Before


After


----------



## jameyscott

Anyone got a link for how much the IPC improvements help through sandy? I'm interested to see how my 3930k stacks up against my 4770k in single core performance.

I'm on mobile otherwise I'd search through the thread and find it myself because I believe it has been mentioned before.


----------



## Cyro999

x264 devs quoted 28% (it's a favorable app due to avx2 acceleration etc) but that seems high to me. 15 or even 20% seems no problem though. You can run x264 bench and affinity it to one core

Haswell vs Sandy bridge is good enough to make up half of the gap between 2600k and 3930k, or roughly so, encoding, by some numbers. SB seems easier to clock though.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> x264 devs quoted 28% (it's a favorable app due to avx2 acceleration etc) but that seems high to me. 15 or even 20% seems no problem though. You can run x264 bench and affinity it to one core
> 
> Haswell vs Sandy bridge is good enough to make up half of the gap between 2600k and 3930k, or roughly so, encoding, by some numbers. SB seems easier to clock though.


M

Sb is so much easier to clock. I went straight for 5.0 lol.


----------



## Its L0G4N

Woke up this morning to boot my computer and I got the asus overclocking failure... I then proceeded to turn down my overclock to 4.3GHz then to 4GHz then to auto none of them helped me boot. Did my cpu die? Ok, got my computer to boot to windows once then i shut down and tried to turn it back on again and it's doing the same thing


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Anyone got a link for how much the IPC improvements help through sandy? I'm interested to see how my 3930k stacks up against my 4770k in single core performance.
> 
> I'm on mobile otherwise I'd search through the thread and find it myself because I believe it has been mentioned before.


I was benching intel XTU on the 2600k pretty recently, not single core but gives an idea of the performance difference



5.5Ghz 2600k above Vs. 4.7Ghz 4670k below


----------



## Alxx

@logan
I would try clear Cmos.
Maybe its not the CPU but the Mobo that is somehow defect ?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> I was benching intel XTU on the 2600k pretty recently, not single core but gives an idea of the performance difference
> 
> 
> 
> 5.5Ghz 2600k above Vs. 4.7Ghz 4670k below


I'm interested in single core performance for games that don't support the extra cores. That's why I'm asking. The difference should minimal from my 4770k at 4.7 and my SBe at 5.0, but I'm still interested.


----------



## holyking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I'm interested in single core performance for games that don't support the extra cores. That's why I'm asking. The difference should minimal from my 4770k at 4.7 and my SBe at 5.0, but I'm still interested.


Nice information.


----------



## Hhead

Does anybody have any idea about what this is??

i only see a blank page when i click manuel tuning in IETU


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I'm interested in single core performance for games that don't support the extra cores. That's why I'm asking. The difference should minimal from my 4770k at 4.7 and my SBe at 5.0, but I'm still interested.


Wouldn't you be able to use CineBench to gauge the single-core performance of each chip, then compare the scores afterwards?


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I'm interested in single core performance for games that don't support the extra cores. That's why I'm asking. The difference should minimal from my 4770k at 4.7 and my SBe at 5.0, but I'm still interested.


This is about the closest thing I can think of, the superpi 32m 4ghz thread. The cpus are all at 4ghz, the differences in times are in the IPC & memory.
Not really the same as what differences there may be in single core gaming though, the 3930k shouldn't be too limiting. Memory clock & timing makes more difference in pi than it does in games.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1300766/super-pi-32m-4ghz-efficiency-challenge/0_50


----------



## eddward

Hi guys, did you notice that CPU-Z 1.68 finally shows real core voltage not only VID?


----------



## Lance01

Username: Lance01
CPU Model: I4770K
Core Multiplier: 46
VCore: 1.3
Uncore Multiplier: 35
Uncore VOltage: Auto
Cooling Solution: H100I
Stability Test: Aida64 (1 Hour 21 minutes)
Batch Number
Ram Speed: 1333 9-9-9-24
Input Voltage: Auto
Motherboard - MSI Z87 G45 Gaming

I am having a sensor or program issue with my motherboard and was curious if anyone had a answer for the question below.

When I run Aida64 and HWinfo64 for a while the motherboard temperature go from being in the 30s and then it spikes up to 133 degrees Celsius where it becomes stuck on 133 and does not move. This does not cause any crashes but as soon as I restart into my bios it show the temperature stuck on 133 in the bios for the motherboard. If I make a change in the bios and restart it reverts back to normal until I start rerunning these tests. Any ideas on what I could do to solve this?

Lance


----------



## JackNaylorPE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Well I'm back to the drawing board... Going to get 47x stable with minimal vcore. Trying what you guys noted earlier about vccin being more vital than vcore so I'll see how it goes.
> 
> Edit: Dumb question, but have any of you ever had issues with CPUID HWMonitor? Has it caused issues keeping it open I mean...


I had issues with GPU_Z crashing running benchmarks when it was open .... and not crashing while closed.....so I been wary since.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eddward*
> 
> Hi guys, did you notice that CPU-Z 1.68 finally shows real core voltage not only VID?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


No joy for my Gigabyte...I still have to use 1.64 or HWINFO.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## KennethO

Does anyone know the average vid of 4670k and 4770k's and what the lowest recorded one is? I lost the link I had but thought it was something around 1v being good, 1.1 average and 1.2 high. Think I saw it in one of the oc.net posts.

Thanks.


----------



## JackNaylorPE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D-Dow*
> 
> what is Vring on an ASUS z87 sabertooth? vrin is voltage input, I know, but I can't find my vring..
> 
> Also I'm stable at 4.7, just upp'd my vrin to 2.1 from 1.98. It's really doing great. One thing though is when I try to stream via Open Broadcaster onto twitch, it will crash after about 10 minutes or so, sometimes it's a bluescreen sometimes it will just kick me out into the BIOS auto reboot all of a sudden. It just can't handle streaming at 4.7. This is a 4770K @ 1.39 Core adaptive voltage.
> 
> So, by itself in game, great..try to stream, it doesn't like it..I also increased the resolution of the stream so that might be it cause I was able to stream a few days ago at 4.7 settings just as now with a lower resolution.
> 
> Of course, I prefer a higher uncore...I just think it's faster and springy like a rubber band when I go as high on the uncore as possible plus the higher offset on the GTX 780 makes me very lively, very springy in game, I run faster/jump farther than other players, it's really unfair but I don't care
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uncore is set to 45


When you say 1.39 .... do you mean that is what you see in the BIOS or thatz the max you hit will testing ? At 1.39 BIOS setting, I had Vcore exceed 1.50 under the Open CL portion of RoG Bench. Also, under RoG Bench I saw no difference in 3 outta the 4 tests but the image editing portion behaved differently ..... at 4.5 Ghz for example....was no significant effect with cache ratio set to 42,43 or 44 but at 42 performance dropped off.


----------



## D-Dow

i never go above 1.39 in tests


----------



## Its L0G4N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alxx*
> 
> @logan
> I would try clear Cmos.
> Maybe its not the CPU but the Mobo that is somehow defect ?


There was something wrong with the ram (according to the debug code) reinstalled the ram and took out the cmos battery and put it back in and it booted right up.


----------



## JackNaylorPE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Intel's site is showing the memory speed as "1333/1600", so I think it's safe to say that anything over those 2 would be considered an overclock....


XMP is by definition an .... an Intel supported overclock tho

http://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/gaming/extreme-memory-profile-xmp.html
Quote:


> Intel® Extreme Memory Profile (Intel® XMP) allows you to overclock compatible DDR3 memory to perform beyond standard specifications. It's designed to enhance the gaming features built into Intel® technology-based PCs. If you like to overclock and squeeze as much performance from your PC as possible, then memory based on Intel XMP gives you that extra edge you need to dominate-without breaking a sweat.1


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackNaylorPE*
> 
> XMP is by definition an .... an Intel supported overclock tho
> 
> http://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/gaming/extreme-memory-profile-xmp.html


That's true. What's the significance though, I might be missing something.


----------



## JackNaylorPE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> That's true. What's the significance though, I might be missing something.


Its a response to the quote above .... look at newegg or any other site that sells RAM.... whatever speed they are advertising is the XMP or overclocked speed so in essence every "rated " speed .... at least as stated on the label or the seller's site is an overclocked speed.


----------



## D-Dow

I get bsod if I try to set 1866 RAM even if I lower the multiplier to 45, 44, and on..it just doesn't like 1866, bUT...

I did change to XMP profile loaded, and changed the timings to 9 10 9 30 and voltage to 1.575

Seems to be doing very well, games are running much smoother..

But...I can't get 1866 to work and I know that the difference is minimal but I just wanted to try at least.

So you got that long list of RAM overclocks up into the 2000s, so in the bios, you just click the dropdown for the speed you want, Even though, Your ram (my ram) is Corsair Vengeance DDR3 1600 I can select 1866, etc etc? and it should work? It's not working for me and I crash when I select it.

Also, the BLCK...anyone successful changing to 125? etc etc? I know I'd BSOD if I tried what settings for the XMP mode do you have? What works for You?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D-Dow*
> 
> I get bsod if I try to set 1866 RAM even if I lower the multiplier to 45, 44, and on..it just doesn't like 1866, bUT...
> 
> I did change to XMP profile loaded, and changed the timings to 9 10 9 30 and voltage to 1.575
> 
> Seems to be doing very well, games are running much smoother..
> 
> But...I can't get 1866 to work and I know that the difference is minimal but I just wanted to try at least.
> 
> So you got that long list of RAM overclocks up into the 2000s, so in the bios, you just click the dropdown for the speed you want, Even though, Your ram (my ram) is Corsair Vengeance DDR3 1600 I can select 1866, etc etc? and it should work? It's not working for me and I crash when I select it.
> 
> Also, the BLCK...anyone successful changing to 125? etc etc? I know I'd BSOD if I tried what settings for the XMP mode do you have? What works for You?


You can't just select 1866 profile and expect it to work. If your ram is rated at 1600, then you'll have to manually overclock it.


----------



## Rar4f

Is this normal temps for a I7 4770k (not OC-ed)? Software: CPUID HWMonitor


Doesn't seem normal to me and gotten me pretty worried. I am barely using the CPU (browsing on net, Youtube) when the temps are like that.
I used Arctic MX-4 compound.

EDIT: Never mind it, i was reading the data wrong. I thought the farenheit number was celsius.
Thanks to everyone who read my post and considered replying to it


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rar4f*
> 
> Is this normal temps for a I7 4770k (not OC-ed)? Software: CPUID HWMonitor
> 
> 
> Doesn't seem normal to me and gotten me pretty worried. I am barely using the CPU (browsing on net, Youtube) when the temps are like that.
> 
> I used Arctic MX-4 compound.


Would help to know your cooling solution and if you have delidded or not. I wouldn't worry about stock temps or even idle. Just worry about OC-d/gaming/rendering temps.


----------



## Rar4f

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Would help to know your cooling solution and if you have delidded or not. I wouldn't worry about stock temps or even idle. Just worry about OC-d/gaming/rendering temps.


I got three 140mm intake and one powerful 140mm exhaust.
It's not delidded.

Anyway i think i am good, i read the farenheit number and my brain registered it as celsius. So i freaked out big time.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rar4f*
> 
> Is this normal temps for a I7 4770k (not OC-ed)? Software: CPUID HWMonitor
> 
> 
> Doesn't seem normal to me and gotten me pretty worried. I am barely using the CPU (browsing on net, Youtube) when the temps are like that.
> I used Arctic MX-4 compound.
> 
> EDIT: Never mind it, i was reading the data wrong. I thought the farenheit number was celsius.
> Thanks to everyone who read my post and considered replying to it


Lol, 104C surfing the web then yes, something is probably wrong.


----------



## Rar4f

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Lol, 104C surfing the web then yes, something is probably wrong.


lol yes. It made my heart beat with worry, especially when I read in a other thread here on OCN that the max temp for 4770k before it begins throttling is 105 C.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rar4f*
> 
> lol yes. It made my heart beat with worry, especially when I read in a other thread here on OCN that the max temp for 4770k before it begins throttling is 105 C.


There's been people on OCN complaining about stock haswell temps of 85-90C in the past.

They usually forget to take the plastic off the bottom of their heatsink though


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rar4f*
> 
> lol yes. It made my heart beat with worry, especially when I read in a other thread here on OCN that the max temp for 4770k before it begins throttling is 105 C.


Haswell throttles at 95c. Keep it under 90c for synthetic and whatever you are comfortable with for daily work loads.


----------



## Rar4f

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> There's been people on OCN complaining about stock haswell temps of 85-90C in the past.
> 
> They usually forget to take the plastic off the bottom of their heatsink though


The plastic that your supposed to remove?


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rar4f*
> 
> The plastic that your supposed to remove?


Yeah, the plastic which covers the contact plate, usually with a huge 'remove before installation' warning on it haha


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rar4f*
> 
> The plastic that your supposed to remove?


You mean I was supposed to take the heatsink out of the box before installing it???


----------



## Its L0G4N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> You can't just select 1866 profile and expect it to work. If your ram is rated at 1600, then you'll have to manually overclock it.


My ram is rated for 1866 and wen't to 2000 without anything done to it.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Its L0G4N*
> 
> My ram is rated for 1866 and wen't to 2000 without anything done to it.


And what sticks do you have? (I'm sure it's in your sig rig, but I'm on mobile ATM)


----------



## Its L0G4N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> And what sticks do you have? (I'm sure it's in your sig rig, but I'm on mobile ATM)


Yes it is my sig rig.

Crucial Ballistix Elite 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1866 Memory

BLE2KIT8G3D1869DE1TX0


----------



## Rar4f

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Yeah, the plastic which covers the contact plate, usually with a huge 'remove before installation' warning on it haha


That's funny









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> You mean I was supposed to take the heatsink out of the box before installing it???


That's what i did too


----------



## jameyscott

So get this. Haswell @ 4.7 with 1.345v =70-75C game temps. SBe @ 5.0 and 1.41v = 56C max. *scratches head* *Intel, you're drunk. Go home.* ( I realize the FIVR and stuff are on Haswell, but it still freaking hilarious.) Add two cores and lower temps 20C? K.


----------



## Sand0oski

I just finished putting together my loop for my 4770k that I got for xmas and this thing is a nightmare compared to dealing with my i7-920 that i'm coming from. Is that normal or am i out of the loop?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sand0oski*
> 
> I just finished putting together my loop for my 4770k that I got for xmas and this thing is a nightmare compared to dealing with my i7-920 that i'm coming from. Is that normal or am i out of the loop?


Welcome to Haswell. Land of the aw[odfihaefgoiuhefwoiehf difficulty of overclocking.

Just follow the guide on the OP and you'll be golden.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> So get this. Haswell @ 4.7 with 1.345v =70-75C game temps. SBe @ 5.0 and 1.41v = 56C max. *scratches head* *Intel, you're drunk. Go home.* ( I realize the FIVR and stuff are on Haswell, but it still freaking hilarious.) Add two cores and lower temps 20C? K.


SB-E is soldered, that's the difference. Delid the Haswell and you'll get much more acceptable temps.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> SB-E is soldered, that's the difference. Delid the Haswell and you'll get much more acceptable temps.


I know. It's kinda sad that Intel is crippling their chips from the get go.


----------



## D-Dow

I was able to get my 1600 RAM up to 1712 by changing the BLCK. It's working fine, core ratio is 46 and cache now is 33.

Memory OC'ing is what I'm focused on now.


----------



## Doug2507

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> So get this. Haswell @ 4.7 with 1.345v =70-75C game temps. SBe @ 5.0 and 1.41v = 56C max. *scratches head* *Intel, you're drunk. Go home.* ( I realize the FIVR and stuff are on Haswell, but it still freaking hilarious.) Add two cores and lower temps 20C? K.


22nm V's 32nm.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug2507*
> 
> 22nm V's 32nm.


You're making the argument that Haswell is hotter because it is 22nm?

22nm IB-E runs cooler at the same voltage than 32nm SB-E though


----------



## Shanenanigans

Not to mention I believe that there's lesser power usage on haswell when overclocked, and the real issue is heat dissipation, once again relating to the lack of soldering on the chips.


----------



## Cyro999

Haswell's not more efficient than ivy at load and has the ivr, but the difference is simply silly


----------



## MeneerVent

I was testing another overclock, and then suddenly my PC BSOD'ed. I checked what the cause was and WinDBG says the cause was ntkrnlmp.exe. I found another thread about this but it was a bit outdated. Other times it says that the BSOD was caused by GenuineIntel, which probably is the CPU overclock. Anyone knowing what ntkrnlmp.exe is and how to repair/remove it?

Also, overnight I ran a X264 run with a higher overclock on core 1 (which is usefull because of AC4's ****ty port). Core 1 ran on a 48 multiplier, the other 3 cores on a 47 multiplier.
I did not find HWINFO being capable of showing the individual clock speeds per core, but Asus AI suite and CPU-Z (under multiplier) say 48.
1.38VID, 1.408Vcore, 2.15 VCCIN, 34x cache ratio, 2400Mhz RAM C10. 
Can I be charted? Here your form:

CPU Model: 4670k
Core Multiplier: 48 on first core, other three 47.
CPU VID: 1.38
Vcore: 1.408
Uncore Multiplier: 34
Uncore Voltage: stock
Cooling Solution: Dark Rock Pro 2
Stability Test: X264, overnight. Ran about 46 times.
Batch Number: L310C195
Ram Speed: 2400Mhz CAS 10
Input Voltage: 2.15
Motherboard: Asus Maximus Vi Hero

I could probably get the voltages a bit lower, but I will do that another time when I'm bored. Temps aren't a problem yet so I don't see a reason to do it now.


----------



## Cyro999

Use bluescreenview and say the error code (like 0x00000124, 0x00000101) instead of file that caused crash


----------



## MeneerVent

This?

0x0000009c


----------



## Its L0G4N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D-Dow*
> 
> I was able to get my 1600 RAM up to 1712 by changing the BLCK. It's working fine, core ratio is 46 and cache now is 33.
> 
> Memory OC'ing is what I'm focused on now.


Honestly i'd just stay with 1600MHz, I'm only at 2000MHz because my ram is fantastic! Unless you are going to be running servers and running virtual machines you don't really need much higher. The performance benefit you will get is from overclocking. It's you ram you can do what you want in the end, but try to get a standard number like 1600, 1866, 2000 etc.







good luck


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MeneerVent*
> 
> This?
> 
> 0x0000009c


Yes, so 9c, probably vcore. I'd remove your 48 on core 1 and run 47/47/47/47 to see if everything works then, it seems like a bad idea considering i need to add like 0.07vcore for 100mhz at that point? It's quite wasteful to use high enough vcore to run 48x on some cores when the cores at 47x have to use that high vcore too, but can't run @48x


----------



## MeneerVent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Yes, so 9c, probably vcore. I'd remove your 48 on core 1 and run 47/47/47/47 to see if everything works then, it seems like a bad idea considering i need to add like 0.07vcore for 100mhz at that point? It's quite wasteful to use high enough vcore to run 48x on some cores when the cores at 47x have to use that high vcore too, but can't run @48x


Temps are fine so why not








Now I am trying to see if I can get a 49x multiplier on core1 with 1.4Vcore 2,15VCCIN and the other cores on 47x. I suspect I am having one bad core that messed up my other try at 1,4Vcore 2,15VCCIN and a 48x multiplier on all cores. When I found out what the bad core is I will probably keep that one at 47x and the rest at 48x (or 49x?) unless I have multiple bad cores. Anyone else done something like this? Does it work out?


----------



## Cyro999

If you can manually set multi for core 1, 2, 3, 4.. maybe it's good. How are you doing that?

Turbo multipliers that raise 1 core speed act in a rather unpredictable way (if i remember belial's rant correctly) and you can't actually stabilize higher core speeds with them because they raise speed of whatever core they feel like and you have to use extra vcore anyway, but sounds like you have more manual control?

I know there's a 3770k a couple rooms away from me that primed @5ghz, 1.35v for a few fft lenghs on 2 cores when i tried it out, but barely booted at ~1.33 with all four cores up, so i got better results there. I tried such for my 4770k and didn't see the same gains


----------



## MeneerVent

I do that in the BIOS by putting the "sync all cores" option off. Than the BIOS gives me the option to change the multiplier per core. But like I said earlier, I am not sure if it truly runs at a higher multiplier for core1, HWinfo just said 4700Mhz for each core, however CPU-Z and AI Suite 3 seemed to notice the higher multiplier. I just remembered I did not put the turbo boost or whatever off in the BIOS, I will go and do that now. Maybe that caused HWInfo not to see it. But maybe HWInfo just sucks because it also gives me all wrong names for the voltages.

I just tried to turn turbo boost off in the BIOS, but when doing that It doesn't let me change the multiplier anymore.

Open hardware monitor seems to get it. It does not. Showed 49x for other cores too when running superpi.

I also ran a couple of SuperPi runs, and I'ts faster with the multiplier of core1 raised so I suspect that the OC works. It BSOD'd pretty quickly when I set the multiplier of core1 to 50 and left the rest at 47, however Prime95 and X264 didn't give a **** (after 3 loops X264 and 10 minutes Prime95, SuperPi crashed after the third run with 512k digits. Now I will run a 32m run to see if a 49x multiplier on core 1 is stable.

AND, if core1 gets 4,9Ghz stable, do I than have a 4,7Ghz overclock or a 4,9Ghz overclock? And where will I be charted?


----------



## D-Dow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Its L0G4N*
> 
> Honestly i'd just stay with 1600MHz, I'm only at 2000MHz because my ram is fantastic! Unless you are going to be running servers and running virtual machines you don't really need much higher. The performance benefit you will get is from overclocking. It's you ram you can do what you want in the end, but try to get a standard number like 1600, 1866, 2000 etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good luck


I err'd My core ratio is now at 44 not 46

44 has Always kinda been the smoothest most stable core for This particular 4770k chip I have in there. Sure I can play games at 47 multiplier without fail really, but I just Feeeeeel it, that I am at the threshold that the volts of 1.39 are being fully extracted into the system, that the computer is at it's threshold, cause when I go above 4700 to like 4738 etc (I'm currently at 4708) I'll get BSOD on startup, repair windows that never works, all that jazz.

So with 44 multiplier across all cores and BLCK of 107 (I think, can't remember) XMP, seem to have found a "sweet spot." The idle temps (which I know don't mean nothing, but according to the boys at the computer shop, it does, but they're just grad student Boys, whom I seemed to know more in some areas about this stuff/building a computer etc etc than they did), but it's a Good local computer store - Best Buy always sends people there word of mouth if they don't think that your problem can be solved by Geek Squad (for instance, when I was building this current rig, my R4 Define case had a connector that wasn't completely milled out and when I tried to connect it, it bent some pins...I wasn't comfortable with myself enough to tediously bend the (breakable) pins back so I took it there (they also milled out the plastic caked connector holes with a dental pik)....the idle temps are at 25, 26 now as opposed to 31, 32 before when I had the multiplier set to 47 and the uncore at 45. I still have 4.708 GHz with the memory overclock (at the BLCK), but now I have 1712 memory as well so having a 44 multiplier doesn't bother me. I may try to see how much higher I can go with the memory at 1.65V allthewhile lowering the multiplier into the teens if I have to/single digits







probably won't boot though


----------



## fleetfeather

I had d3d11.dll crash on me a couple of minutes ago. Not sure whether that's a CPU OC problem, a GPU OC problem, or neither.
Quote:


> Faulting application name: valley.exe, version: 1.0.0.0, time stamp: 0x511cbdf2
> Faulting module name: d3d11.dll, version: 6.2.9200.16570, time stamp: 0x5153774d
> Exception code: 0xc0000005
> Fault offset: 0x000a5068
> Faulting process id: 0x818
> Faulting application start time: 0x01cf0fb84f862c9d
> Faulting application path: C:\Program Files (x86)\Unigine\Valley Benchmark 1.0\bin\valley.exe
> Faulting module path: C:\Windows\system32\d3d11.dll
> Report Id: 20525ef9-7bad-11e3-a836-74d02bcb836c


Thoughts?


----------



## D-Dow

My Corsair Vengeance 1600 (2x8's) shows stock timings to be 10-10-10-27. I know that this is kinda WEAK, but what I've done is, up the BLCK to 107, lowered the multiplier to 44 (uncore 33) thus producing 1712 memory overclock for the otherwise stock 1600.

I've also gone in and set the timings "tighter" to 9-9-9-24. I understand about how setting timings too tight from the mean of the stock timings can cause a "skip" of cycles from like 2 to 4 thereby negating memory responsiveness you've set out to reign in for yourself?

Also, what is 2T or 2N I know it's cycles, but mine just has 2 there as the default, so if I add a 'T' will that mess up my timings?? in the ASUS z87 Sabertooth BIOS of course is where it is showing just a '2' and not '2T'

Should I lower the timings on a rated 10-10-10-27 further and further until I get to where the system won't boot?? In other words, How FAR can you deviate from the stock timings of 10-10-10-27 (I'm currently stable (I think, seems to have improved framerates etc etc) at 9-9-9-24)? Can I go down to 8-8-8-20 or something? If you increase the speed of ram via BLCK + lowering your multiplier will that affect the timings (HOW will that affect the timings)...will it make you have to Increase the timings or Decrease the timings or will it have NO affect as if it were 1600 instead of 1712 now?


----------



## Cyro999

How are you stress testing your RAM? I can set crazy timings/frequencies but it's not stable. It sounds like you're just setting stuff down without testing it, and 1712mhz 9-9-9-24 is way harder at the same voltage for the RAM than 1600 10-10-10-27.


----------



## fleetfeather

The cycles setting on your sabertooth mobo more than likely only accepts integer values (numbers), so adding a T to the end probably wont do anything helpful. If it's displayed as '2', don't worry about adding a T on the end of it.

My limited understand of RAM overclocking is that you can feel free to lower timings to whatever you please, and that you test for stability by running Memtest86.

Hope that helps


----------



## D-Dow

I test using Heaven, just tested here:

Unigine Heaven Benchmark 4.0

FPS:
*83.0*
Score:
*2091*
Min FPS:
*32.1*
Max FPS:
*189.4*

System

Platform:
Windows 7 (build 7601, Service Pack 1) 64bit
CPU model:
Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-4770K CPU @ 3.50GHz (3744MHz) x4
GPU model:
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780 9.18.13.3221 (3072MB) x1

Settings

Render:
Direct3D11
Mode:
1920x1080 fullscreen
Preset
Custom
Quality
Ultra
Tessellation:
Extreme

Powered by UNIGINE Engine
Unigine Corp. © 2005-2013

I don't know how to post an IMAGE of that html file your results get saved to in HEAVEN, freaking annoying...can't open it in paint, nothing









Here is what I got back on November 2nd when I'd first built the this new rig (I think I had it overclocked to 4.9 GHz then - as an aside - I can't even get 4.8 now...maybe it's because of all the tinkering I've done with it?? or that the parts were all new??):

Anyway, first results Ever on HEAVEN benchmark:

Unigine Heaven Benchmark 4.0

FPS:
*111.7*
Score:
*2813*
Min FPS:
*27.8*
Max FPS:
*213.8*

System

Platform:
Windows 7 (build 7601, Service Pack 1) 64bit
CPU model:
Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-4770K CPU @ 3.50GHz (3499MHz) x4
GPU model:
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780 9.18.13.3158 (3072MB) x1

Settings

Render:
Direct3D11
Mode:
1920x1080 fullscreen
Preset
Custom
Quality
Ultra
Tessellation: Disabled

Powered by UNIGINE Engine
Unigine Corp. © 2005-2013

oh i see now, back then I had tessellation disabled, let me try without tessellation

right now without tessellation:

FPS:
*113.6*
Score:
*2862*
Min FPS:
*38.0*
Max FPS:
*218.4*


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MeneerVent*
> 
> I do that in the BIOS by putting the "sync all cores" option off. Than the BIOS gives me the option to change the multiplier per core. But like I said earlier, I am not sure if it truly runs at a higher multiplier for core1, HWinfo just said 4700Mhz for each core, however CPU-Z and AI Suite 3 seemed to notice the higher multiplier. I just remembered I did not put the turbo boost or whatever off in the BIOS, I will go and do that now. Maybe that caused HWInfo not to see it. But maybe HWInfo just sucks because it also gives me all wrong names for the voltages.
> 
> I just tried to turn turbo boost off in the BIOS, but when doing that It doesn't let me change the multiplier anymore.
> 
> Open hardware monitor seems to get it. It does not. Showed 49x for other cores too when running superpi.
> 
> I also ran a couple of SuperPi runs, and I'ts faster with the multiplier of core1 raised so I suspect that the OC works. It BSOD'd pretty quickly when I set the multiplier of core1 to 50 and left the rest at 47, however Prime95 and X264 didn't give a **** (after 3 loops X264 and 10 minutes Prime95, SuperPi crashed after the third run with 512k digits. Now I will run a 32m run to see if a 49x multiplier on core 1 is stable.
> 
> AND, if core1 gets 4,9Ghz stable, do I than have a 4,7Ghz overclock or a 4,9Ghz overclock? And where will I be charted?


I think your risk here is that you can't control which core is the one that goes to the higher multiplier. You aren't telling the BIOS to set core 0 to 49 and core 1,2,3 to 47, you are telling it that when only one core is under load (single threaded task like SuperPI) to turbo to 49, but Windows will determine which core it assigns the thread to, and that's the one that will go to 49. The next time you run SuperPI a different core may go to 49 instead. So if you are trying to limit the affect of a single bad core (or take advantage of a single good core) I don't think it'll work. The only thing that mode is really good for is if you are thermally limited at 49, you could set it up to only run that high when a single core was active, thereby limiting the thermal load. You are basically recreating the stock turbo behavior with higher multipliers, but you'd need to validate all the cores at the higher speed to be sure it would work - which is why no one uses that method/feature.


----------



## MeneerVent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> I think your risk here is that you can't control which core is the one that goes to the higher multiplier. You aren't telling the BIOS to set core 0 to 49 and core 1,2,3 to 47, you are telling it that when only one core is under load (single threaded task like SuperPI) to turbo to 49, but Windows will determine which core it assigns the thread to, and that's the one that will go to 49. The next time you run SuperPI a different core may go to 49 instead. So if you are trying to limit the affect of a single bad core (or take advantage of a single good core) I don't think it'll work. The only thing that mode is really good for is if you are thermally limited at 49, you could set it up to only run that high when a single core was active, thereby limiting the thermal load. You are basically recreating the stock turbo behavior with higher multipliers, but you'd need to validate all the cores at the higher speed to be sure it would work - which is why no one uses that method/feature.


Thanks, this explains a lot. Also why open hardware monitor showed 4900Mhz for core 1,3 and 4 after some time. I now went to check and saw that in AI suite one can control the voltage for 1 or two cores, not for core1 or core2







.It probably is the same in the BIOS.


----------



## Doug2507

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> The next time you run SuperPI a different core may go to 49 instead.


For Pi set core affinity to specify which core to run and it'll run at max clock...


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug2507*
> 
> For Pi set core affinity to specify which core to run and it'll run at max clock...


Yeah, that might work for benching. Kind of a pain to set affinity for every program individually though, but might be worth playing around with. If you knew for sure which core could run the highest.


----------



## Doug2507

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D-Dow*
> 
> Yes.
> 
> I have Internal PLL Enabled
> 
> EPU Power Saving Mode Disabled
> 
> Enhanced speedstep technology disabled
> 
> turbo mode enabled
> 
> frequency tuning mode +
> 
> frequency tuning offset 6 %
> 
> thermal feedback disabled
> 
> cpu integrated vr fault management disabled
> 
> cpu integrated vr efficiency management high performance
> 
> power decay mode disabled
> 
> power saving level 1 threshold 0
> level 2 0
> level 3 0
> 
> additional turbo cpu core voltage 1.39
> 
> additional turbo cpu cache voltage 1.30
> 
> cpu system agent offset .39
> cpu analog offset .39
> cpu digital offset .39
> 
> cpu input voltage 2.1 (not comfortable with that...it was 1.98)
> 
> DRAM voltage 1.60
> 
> EIST Disabled
> 
> Turbo mode enabled
> 
> CPU C states Disabled
> 
> Also, I have a value of '8' for something I can't remember will look it up when I get home I think it's the "capability" something something header 8 is the maximum level -- I think that this is a drastic improvement in how far I can go
> 
> In addition, I'm dellidded and on an H100i stock fans


Just noticed this, that's serious voltage across the board to be running 24/7 with an AIO. What do those SA/IOA/IOD offsets take total voltage to?

EDIT - With regards to degradation, noticed in your build thread you were running 1.27vcore with .16v offset on adaptive doing IBT v.high on a H100i. Those multiple runs at 100deg+ probably didn't do the chip any favours and are the reason you're now getting lower max clocks. And FYI, that chip won't do 5.0ghz so i'd suggest maybe trying to not wring it's neck on that one. I'd seriously advise against trying to increase the OC on this one unless you want to be buying a new chip this year.


----------



## Doug2507

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Yeah, that might work for benching. Kind of a pain to set affinity for every program individually though, but might be worth playing around with. If you knew for sure which core could run the highest.


Boot in with HT off at x49, set affinity to what ever core you want to start with, run whatever single core app you want to be x49 stable for (Pi/CB etc etc), if it crashes, re boot, select the next core.

Other than that there's no way of specifying which core to use.

Meneervent, if you're running Pi set your ram back to stock. If you've tried to OC it without checking for mem stability and then run it on unstable core then you'll just end up chasing your tail.


----------



## MeneerVent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug2507*
> 
> Boot in with HT off at x49, set affinity to what ever core you want to start with, run whatever single core app you want to be x49 stable for (Pi/CB etc etc), if it crashes, re boot, select the next core.
> 
> Other than that there's no way of specifying which core to use.
> 
> Meneervent, if you're running Pi set your ram back to stock. If you've tried to OC it without checking for mem stability and then run it on unstable core then you'll just end up chasing your tail.


My RAM is on stock.. I have a G.Skill TridentX module.


----------



## Doug2507

Sorry, was getting crossed with D-Dow's mem OC'ing on that one!


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MeneerVent*
> 
> I was testing another overclock, and then suddenly my PC BSOD'ed. I checked what the cause was and WinDBG says the cause was ntkrnlmp.exe. I found another thread about this but it was a bit outdated. Other times it says that the BSOD was caused by GenuineIntel, which probably is the CPU overclock. Anyone knowing what ntkrnlmp.exe is and how to repair/remove it?
> 
> Also, overnight I ran a X264 run with a higher overclock on core 1 (which is usefull because of AC4's ****ty port). Core 1 ran on a 48 multiplier, the other 3 cores on a 47 multiplier.
> I did not find HWINFO being capable of showing the individual clock speeds per core, but Asus AI suite and CPU-Z (under multiplier) say 48.
> 1.38VID, 1.408Vcore, 2.15 VCCIN, 34x cache ratio, 2400Mhz RAM C10.
> Can I be charted? Here your form:
> 
> CPU Model: 4670k
> Core Multiplier: 48 on first core, other three 47.
> CPU VID: 1.38
> Vcore: 1.408
> Uncore Multiplier: 34
> Uncore Voltage: stock
> Cooling Solution: Dark Rock Pro 2
> Stability Test: X264, overnight. Ran about 46 times.
> Batch Number: L310C195
> Ram Speed: 2400Mhz CAS 10
> Input Voltage: 2.15
> Motherboard: Asus Maximus Vi Hero
> 
> I could probably get the voltages a bit lower, but I will do that another time when I'm bored. Temps aren't a problem yet so I don't see a reason to do it now.


You'll be charted soon.


----------



## D-Dow

Well, the max I could OC my RAM was 1788...anything over 1800 will not boot. The highest BLCK I could achieve was 112, because 113 puts the memory Over 1800. So 41 core ratio, 33 uncore, 112 BLCK...can't go no further. Timings stock at 10-10-10-27, may tighten it further to see what's what. ATM, I'm willin to sacrifice core for memory


----------



## NightHawk06

Can someone help me out?? I got my CPU Ratio Oc to 4.8ghz at 1.39vcore and I'm trying to Oc the NB Freq set at 4.6ghz in bios with CPU Ring Voltage at 1.280v
it reads 1.340+ in bios... Anyway I dididnt use the Offset when I set at 1.280 it reads this on first Pic... when I go back into bios set -- offset 10 restart it Lowered the Uncore voltage
so I boot into windows it shows LLC/Ring 3.++V that Normal?? All I did was use - offset to lower ring voltage



Used - offset shows this


----------



## Its L0G4N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D-Dow*
> 
> Well, the max I could OC my RAM was 1788...anything over 1800 will not boot. The highest BLCK I could achieve was 112, because 113 puts the memory Over 1800. So 41 core ratio, 33 uncore, 112 BLCK...can't go no further. Timings stock at 10-10-10-27, may tighten it further to see what's what. ATM, I'm willin to sacrifice core for memory


I'd sacrifice ram for core.


----------



## D-Dow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Its L0G4N*
> 
> I'd sacrifice ram for core.


Core is boring...let me explain.. I tried to downclock my ram in order to be able to increase the BLCK, but my computer wants 1600 selected no matter what! just will not boot! The BLCK is FSB right? which increases the Hertz Hertz Hertz of Everything in your system! Sure, it is very dangerous to mess with it, but I like experimenting and it's working better than any core overclock could


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MeneerVent*
> 
> I was testing another overclock, and then suddenly my PC BSOD'ed. I checked what the cause was and WinDBG says the cause was ntkrnlmp.exe. I found another thread about this but it was a bit outdated. Other times it says that the BSOD was caused by GenuineIntel, which probably is the CPU overclock. Anyone knowing what ntkrnlmp.exe is and how to repair/remove it?
> 
> Also, overnight I ran a X264 run with a higher overclock on core 1 (which is usefull because of AC4's ****ty port). Core 1 ran on a 48 multiplier, the other 3 cores on a 47 multiplier.
> I did not find HWINFO being capable of showing the individual clock speeds per core, but Asus AI suite and CPU-Z (under multiplier) say 48.
> 1.38VID, 1.408Vcore, 2.15 VCCIN, 34x cache ratio, 2400Mhz RAM C10.
> Can I be charted? Here your form:
> 
> CPU Model: 4670k
> Core Multiplier: 48 on first core, other three 47.
> CPU VID: 1.38
> Vcore: 1.408
> Uncore Multiplier: 34
> Uncore Voltage: stock
> Cooling Solution: Dark Rock Pro 2
> Stability Test: X264, overnight. Ran about 46 times.
> Batch Number: L310C195
> Ram Speed: 2400Mhz CAS 10
> Input Voltage: 2.15
> Motherboard: Asus Maximus Vi Hero
> 
> I could probably get the voltages a bit lower, but I will do that another time when I'm bored. Temps aren't a problem yet so I don't see a reason to do it now.


You have been charted, thanks for following the format to the best of your abilities. x46 pass, now that's quite a few runs! Grats on the nice OC, too.


----------



## ChaosAD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> How are you stress testing your RAM? I can set crazy timings/frequencies but it's not stable. It sounds like you're just setting stuff down without testing it, and 1712mhz 9-9-9-24 is way harder at the same voltage for the RAM than 1600 10-10-10-27.


The fastest way is to run SuperPi 32m and then hyper Pi 32m with all cores. Ofc you have to be 110% sure that your cpu oc is stable. If you can finish both of them, you can run memtest for windows, you open as many windows you need with 1500mb ram on each till you max out. Then you stress till 300%-400%, if you get no error you are completely stable!


----------



## Hhead

CPU Model: 4770k
Core Multiplier: 45 on first core, other three 44.
Vcore: 1.38
Uncore Multiplier: 41
Uncore Voltage: 1.19
Cooling Solution: H100i
Stability Test: x264, 20 runs
Batch Number: gonna update soon
Ram Speed: TridentX 2X8GB 2400Mhz CAS 10 (1.65v)
Input Voltage: 2.00
Motherboard: Asus Z87 Sabertooth

wish i could push my multipliers more but they need more voltage.i dont know why.
so i stopped working on it and now trying to tighten my ram timings.

im gonna test more with aida64. and x264 also


----------



## soulbytes

#Trial number 4#

I tried new settings and here what i've got

Not really good with the voltage .. but stable.

test : 1 hour XTU , hyperpi 32m and Cinebench 11.5



4770k Batch L316B282 Malay
48/45 1.374v/1.240v (bios)
Memory 2133 11-11-11-30-2 @ 2600 12-13-13-27-1 1.65v
System Agent : + 0.150v
CPU input voltage : 1.900v
Mobo : Asrock extreme 4 latest bios
PSU : OCZ 700watt
Cooling : water custom single loop (ek wb nickle) + 420 rads push pull

Im wondering if i change my old PSU to a new corsair PSU which have better performance will it effect my overclock to get a better results even possible a lower voltage ?

Cheers.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> ATM, I'm willin to sacrifice core for memory


Why on earth would you sacrifice core frequency on your CPU to turn "meh" RAM into.. "still meh" RAM?

That's kinda crazy. Are you validating this with benchmarks? Cinebench r15, Maxxmem, x264 bench, etc


----------



## barti2

I have i5 4670k oc 4.5 ghz 1.288 v

but the teeth was 4.8 ghz is already tension needs at 1.52 what to do in such a system, the model probably a bad intel

I have also Corsair H110 27-28c stress 57 -62 c
ratio 45
uncore 40
msi z87 gd 65 bios ver 1.7

corsair vengeance 1866mhz oc 2400mhz 1,65v


----------



## Hhead

is aida64 enough for testing RAMs?? when i check all of the option i get bsod after an hour. but everything is going fine when only stress memory checked.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hhead*
> 
> is aida64 enough for testing RAMs?? when i check all of the option i get bsod after an hour. but everything is going fine when only stress memory checked.


For a quick RAM check, i use 4ghz profile on CPU (i need under 1.1vcore) with 33x uncore and custom blend prime95 27.9 with 7000MB ram used, 1 min per fft lengh which seems ok


----------



## Hhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> For a quick RAM check, i use 4ghz profile on CPU (i need under 1.1vcore) with 33x uncore and custom blend prime95 27.9 with 7000MB ram used, 1 min per fft lengh which seems ok


hmm gonna try it when i get home.
do i also need to test it with CPU at the same time.? should I?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> do i also need to test it with CPU at the same time.? should I?


You shouldn't test RAM when CPU is overclocked. You test RAM when CPU is definitely stable to see if the RAM sticks will work with the frequency/timings/voltage - and then later, when CPU is overclocked, that's when you test for CPU stability, separately, and also IMC stability (if your RAM is overclocked)


----------



## Hhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> You shouldn't test RAM when CPU is overclocked. You test RAM when CPU is definitely stable to see if the RAM sticks will work with the frequency/timings/voltage - and then later, when CPU is overclocked, that's when you test for CPU stability, separately, and also IMC stability (if your RAM is overclocked)


well my RAMs are already 2400mhz and CAS10. i was just testing to see if they are stable with my OCed cpu. and seems they are not right now.

its currently running on 1.65v. can i tighten its timings by increasing the voltage.? maybe 1.75v or higher. i wanna reach CAS9


----------



## Cyro999

Maybe, but if your RAM is stable at stock CPU settings, then it's not a RAM issue. It's an IMC issue


----------



## Hhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Maybe, but if your RAM is stable at stock CPU settings, then it's not a RAM issue. It's an IMC issue


then i will change back to my stock settings and tighten my timings first. then re-do my OC and try to stabilize it


----------



## Jedson3614

I'm confused because in this thread they suggest to raise to +0.15 ? Auto is unstable ? that is the problem! Right now I have +0.15 SA and auto for digital and analog, my ram though is only set to 1600 mhz as of right now, and i'm stable, i'm not sure changing the 0.15 will change much. Since lowering to 1600 mhz Ive been more stable than ever, i'm a little disappointed 1866 is a bit to aggressive even with 0.15+, but ill have to stick with 1600 mhz for now.


----------



## Its L0G4N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Why on earth would you sacrifice core frequency on your CPU to turn "meh" RAM into.. "still meh" RAM?
> 
> That's kinda crazy. Are you validating this with benchmarks? Cinebench r15, Maxxmem, x264 bench, etc


This is what I have been trying to tell him.


----------



## KennethO

@Jedson Adding that to system agent (SA) was just to see if it was an issue. If it didn't help, turn it back to auto as it is most likely not the problem in your case. As I mentioned, it would most likely not help but worth a look at.

As for performance. Core is the best and 1600 ram is fine with good timings. If you can get your 1600 to cas 7 and + 1 multi, you would see more gains than just going to 1866 with softer times in the 10's.


----------



## Jedson3614

Okay am I harming anything by leaving System agent to 0.15 + ? I have not noticed any increase in temperatures. Stability feels a bit improved actually. I followed SIN's guide because I have gigabyte. He reccomends to set it there. I'm going to follow his advice because he knows a lot about gigabyte boards. I followed his template overclock.


----------



## Hhead

Im still not sure about which one to go with. low cas low Mhz or high mhz high cas

and whats the safe zone for ram voltages. currently im running them at 1.67v


----------



## Jedson3614

That's the problem with this forum. If you do a search in thus very forum you will get totally different answers. I've been yelled at for recommended lower timings, and that rated speeds will give better performance.


----------



## Its L0G4N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hhead*
> 
> Im still not sure about which one to go with. low cas low Mhz or high mhz high cas
> 
> and whats the safe zone for ram voltages. currently im running them at 1.67v


Normally lower cas means ram will be faster. Higher MHz more performance, but if you have high cas it won't be fast.


----------



## Hhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Its L0G4N*
> 
> Normally lower cas means ram will be faster. Higher MHz more performance, but if you have high cas it won't be fast.


i already know that. but its not possible to have both lower cas and higher Mhz.

thats why im trying to play with the voltages


----------



## Its L0G4N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hhead*
> 
> i already know that. but its not possible to have both lower cas and higher Mhz.
> 
> thats why im trying to play with the voltages


What i'm saying though is keep your cas as low as possible.


----------



## Hhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Its L0G4N*
> 
> What i'm saying though is keep your cas as low as possible.


its running with 9-11-10-29 with 2400 right now. im not sure if its stable. just checking it with MaxxMEM (achieved 48ns from 50ns). havent tried any stress test yet.


----------



## Its L0G4N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hhead*
> 
> its running with 9-11-10-29 with 2400 right now. im not sure if its stable. just checking it with MaxxMEM (achieved 48ns from 50ns). havent tried any stress test yet.


If it's not stable then try to go to 1866 or 2000 with 9-9-10-29 or 9-10-10-29.


----------



## Lance01

I am still having a issue while overclocking with either MSI Intel Extreme Tuning Utility or Aida 64. The motherboard in HWiNFO64 starts off showing correct motherboard temperatures in the upper 20's and low 30's but after running either program for a while my temperature jumps up to 133 degrees C and sticks. When I load back into the bios it shows 133 degrees as well and as soon as I make changes in the bios and restart it is back to normal. It is obviously not running this hot as my CPU temperatures under load are in the 50's. Anyone else have this problem? I am wondering if I need to replace this mother board or if it is just a program issue.

I7 4770K
MSI G45-Gaming motherboard

Thanks,

Lance


----------



## Barefooter

A question for ASUS board owners.

My overclocking is going well. My question is on the VCCIN voltage, I'm using the "Initial CPU Input voltage" to adjust the VCCIN and leaving the "Eventual CPU Input voltage" on auto.

After searching around I can't find a lot of into on this subject. I think I should be setting both the Initial and Eventual CPU voltages the same. Dialing in the lowest stable voltage after I have multiplier, vcore, cache ratio and cache ratio voltages dialed in.

I appreciate any advise on this.


----------



## MeneerVent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Barefooter*
> 
> A question for ASUS board owners.
> 
> My overclocking is going well. My question is on the VCCIN voltage, I'm using the "Initial CPU Input voltage" to adjust the VCCIN and leaving the "Eventual CPU Input voltage" on auto.
> 
> After searching around I can't find a lot of into on this subject. I think I should be setting both the Initial and Eventual CPU voltages the same. Dialing in the lowest stable voltage after I have multiplier, vcore, cache ratio and cache ratio voltages dialed in.
> 
> I appreciate any advise on this.


I believe Eventual input voltage is the VCCIN. That is written in the guide at least and it works fine with me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lance01*
> 
> I am still having a issue while overclocking with either MSI Intel Extreme Tuning Utility or Aida 64. The motherboard in HWiNFO64 starts off showing correct motherboard temperatures in the upper 20's and low 30's but after running either program for a while my temperature jumps up to 133 degrees C and sticks. When I load back into the bios it shows 133 degrees as well and as soon as I make changes in the bios and restart it is back to normal. It is obviously not running this hot as my CPU temperatures under load are in the 50's. Anyone else have this problem? I am wondering if I need to replace this mother board or if it is just a program issue.
> 
> I7 4770K
> MSI G45-Gaming motherboard
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Lance


Try realtemp


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulbytes*
> 
> #Trial number 4#
> 
> I tried new settings and here what i've got
> 
> Not really good with the voltage .. but stable.
> 
> test : 1 hour XTU , hyperpi 32m and Cinebench 11.5
> 
> 
> 
> 4770k Batch L316B282 Malay
> 48/45 1.374v/1.240v (bios)
> Memory 2133 11-11-11-30-2 @ 2600 12-13-13-27-1 1.65v
> System Agent : + 0.150v
> CPU input voltage : 1.900v
> Mobo : Asrock extreme 4 latest bios
> PSU : OCZ 700watt
> Cooling : water custom single loop (ek wb nickle) + 420 rads push pull
> 
> Im wondering if i change my old PSU to a new corsair PSU which have better performance will it effect my overclock to get a better results even possible a lower voltage ?
> 
> Cheers.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hhead*
> 
> CPU Model: 4770k
> Core Multiplier: 45 on first core, other three 44.
> Vcore: 1.38
> Uncore Multiplier: 41
> Uncore Voltage: 1.19
> Cooling Solution: H100i
> Stability Test: x264, 20 runs
> Batch Number: gonna update soon
> Ram Speed: TridentX 2X8GB 2400Mhz CAS 10 (1.65v)
> Input Voltage: 2.00
> Motherboard: Asus Z87 Sabertooth
> 
> wish i could push my multipliers more but they need more voltage.i dont know why.
> so i stopped working on it and now trying to tighten my ram timings.
> 
> im gonna test more with aida64. and x264 also


You'll be charted soon.


----------



## JackNaylorPE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Barefooter*
> 
> A question for ASUS board owners.
> 
> My overclocking is going well. My question is on the VCCIN voltage, I'm using the "Initial CPU Input voltage" to adjust the VCCIN and leaving the "Eventual CPU Input voltage" on auto.
> 
> After searching around I can't find a lot of into on this subject. I think I should be setting both the Initial and Eventual CPU voltages the same. Dialing in the lowest stable voltage after I have multiplier, vcore, cache ratio and cache ratio voltages dialed in.
> 
> I appreciate any advise on this.


If ya haven't seen already, this may be helpful

http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?33488-Maximus-VI-Series-UEFI-Guide-for-Overclocking


----------



## Barefooter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackNaylorPE*
> 
> If ya haven't seen already, this may be helpful
> 
> http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?33488-Maximus-VI-Series-UEFI-Guide-for-Overclocking


Yes I did see that thread. That's how I came to the conclusion that I should be setting both the Initial and Eventual CPU voltage the same. Just trying to get some feedback from other Asus board owners to see if that's how they are doing it too.


----------



## D-Dow

The sweet spot, the best timings i've found for my Corsair Vengeance DDR3 1600 (8x2) is 9-10-9-30 with a BLCK of 111, and multiplier of 42, uncore 33. I may tone down all the crazy voltages I have. I am almost certain that I am over-volting. When Not gaming, I have the loaded defaults (like right now), but when I go to game, I load up my profile stated above. I need to tone down the voltages, I know, I realize, or I will be damaging my system in a month or so maybe even a couple of weeks.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Barefooter*
> 
> A question for ASUS board owners.
> 
> My overclocking is going well. My question is on the VCCIN voltage, I'm using the "Initial CPU Input voltage" to adjust the VCCIN and leaving the "Eventual CPU Input voltage" on auto.
> 
> After searching around I can't find a lot of into on this subject. I think I should be setting both the Initial and Eventual CPU voltages the same. Dialing in the lowest stable voltage after I have multiplier, vcore, cache ratio and cache ratio voltages dialed in.
> 
> I appreciate any advise on this.


I have a Asus Gryphon z87.

VCCIN = Eventual CPU Voltage = the thing which you want to manually set.
Initial CPU Voltage should only need to be manually adjusted if you fail to POST in extreme environments. Usually, the only time someone touches Initial CPU Voltage is under LN2. It is best to leave it on Auto for "24/7 overclocks", imo.


----------



## steven88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> I have a Asus Gryphon z87.
> 
> VCCIN = Eventual CPU Voltage = the thing which you want to manually set.
> Initial CPU Voltage should only need to be manually adjusted if you fail to POST in extreme environments. Usually, the only time someone touches Initial CPU Voltage is under LN2. It is best to leave it on Auto for "24/7 overclocks", imo.


Thank you for the info! I have an Asus Hero board and couldn't figure out if I needed to touch both. But now you clarified, I will only touch the "Eventual" and leave the "Initial" on factory default which is AUTO.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steven88*
> 
> Thank you for the info! I have an Asus Hero board and couldn't figure out if I needed to touch both. But now you clarified, I will only touch the "Eventual" and leave the "Initial" on factory default which is AUTO.


Yep, that's what I run with as well.

Glad to help!


----------



## Barefooter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> I have a Asus Gryphon z87.
> 
> VCCIN = Eventual CPU Voltage = the thing which you want to manually set.
> Initial CPU Voltage should only need to be manually adjusted if you fail to POST in extreme environments. Usually, the only time someone touches Initial CPU Voltage is under LN2. It is best to leave it on Auto for "24/7 overclocks", imo.


Great! Thank you fleetfeather! Rep+ for you, I really appreciate the input!


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Barefooter*
> 
> Great! Thank you fleetfeather! Rep+ for you, I really appreciate the input!


No problem at all.


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulbytes*
> 
> #Trial number 4#
> 
> I tried new settings and here what i've got
> 
> Not really good with the voltage .. but stable.
> 
> test : 1 hour XTU , hyperpi 32m and Cinebench 11.5
> 
> 
> 
> 4770k Batch L316B282 Malay
> 48/45 1.374v/1.240v (bios)
> Memory 2133 11-11-11-30-2 @ 2600 12-13-13-27-1 1.65v
> System Agent : + 0.150v
> CPU input voltage : 1.900v
> Mobo : Asrock extreme 4 latest bios
> PSU : OCZ 700watt
> Cooling : water custom single loop (ek wb nickle) + 420 rads push pull
> 
> Im wondering if i change my old PSU to a new corsair PSU which have better performance will it effect my overclock to get a better results even possible a lower voltage ?
> 
> Cheers.


pretty sweet man
those temps non-delidd too? not bad at all for 4.8ghz on that vcore


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hhead*
> 
> its running with 9-11-10-29 with 2400 right now. im not sure if its stable. just checking it with MaxxMEM (achieved 48ns from 50ns). havent tried any stress test yet.


booting and passing maxxmem once is not even remotely close to prime stable which is the problem


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> booting and passing maxxmem once is not even remotely close to prime stable which is the problem


Passing multiple hours of Prime is useless when you can still crash during your normal activities....It doesn't make any sense that some of the people in this thread are apprehensive about going above 1.3 vcore, but you'll run Prime for ridiculous amounts of time....


----------



## Hhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> booting and passing maxxmem once is not even remotely close to prime stable which is the problem


when i run prime it just gives me error and stops working.not even bsod. what else should i test it with


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Passing multiple hours of Prime is useless when you can still crash during your normal activities....It doesn't make any sense that some of the people in this thread are apprehensive about going above 1.3 vcore, but you'll run Prime for ridiculous amounts of time....


Yea man i'm talking custom blend w/ 7000mb RAM for testing RAM OC - with CPU at stock









I'm big for x264 stability testing, i was one of the first doing it








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hhead*
> 
> when i run prime it just gives me error and stops working.not even bsod. what else should i test it with


That just means you are very unstable, and you have to fix it (if it's giving errors and stopping threads i mean)


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulbytes*
> 
> #Trial number 4#
> 
> I tried new settings and here what i've got
> 
> Not really good with the voltage .. but stable.
> 
> test : 1 hour XTU , hyperpi 32m and Cinebench 11.5
> 
> 
> 
> 4770k Batch L316B282 Malay
> 48/45 1.374v/1.240v (bios)
> Memory 2133 11-11-11-30-2 @ 2600 12-13-13-27-1 1.65v
> System Agent : + 0.150v
> CPU input voltage : 1.900v
> Mobo : Asrock extreme 4 latest bios
> PSU : OCZ 700watt
> Cooling : water custom single loop (ek wb nickle) + 420 rads push pull
> 
> Im wondering if i change my old PSU to a new corsair PSU which have better performance will it effect my overclock to get a better results even possible a lower voltage ?
> 
> Cheers.


Yo, mind doing a bit more tests?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hhead*
> 
> CPU Model: 4770k
> Core Multiplier: 45 on first core, other three 44.
> Vcore: 1.38
> Uncore Multiplier: 41
> Uncore Voltage: 1.19
> Cooling Solution: H100i
> Stability Test: x264, 20 runs
> Batch Number: gonna update soon
> Ram Speed: TridentX 2X8GB 2400Mhz CAS 10 (1.65v)
> Input Voltage: 2.00
> Motherboard: Asus Z87 Sabertooth
> 
> wish i could push my multipliers more but they need more voltage.i dont know why.
> so i stopped working on it and now trying to tighten my ram timings.
> 
> im gonna test more with aida64. and x264 also


Charted, thanks, waiting for the update.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hhead*
> 
> its running with 9-11-10-29 with 2400 right now. im not sure if its stable. just checking it with MaxxMEM (achieved 48ns from 50ns). havent tried any stress test yet.


Finally got maxxmem running myself, there's something off with this program (or AIDA64).

Comparison, edited for better picture.


----------



## Hhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Finally got maxxmem running myself, there's something off with this program (or AIDA64).
> 
> Comparison, edited for better picture.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Yea man i'm talking custom blend w/ 7000mb RAM for testing RAM OC - with CPU at stock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm big for x264 stability testing, i was one of the first doing it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That just means you are very unstable, and you have to fix it (if it's giving errors and stopping threads i mean)


hmmmm which one is showing the right values? i will also bench with aida when i get home


----------



## barti2

I have i5 4670k oc 4.5 ghz 1.288 v

but the teeth was 4.8 ghz is already tension needs at 1.52 what to do in such a system, the model probably a bad intel

I have also Corsair H110 27-28c stress 57 -62 c
ratio 45
uncore 40
msi z87 gd 65 bios ver 1.7

corsair vengeance 1866mhz oc 2400mhz 1,65v


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Finally got maxxmem running myself, there's something off with this program (or AIDA64).
> 
> Comparison, edited for better picture.


Maxxmem and adia give different numbers, they'll both be consistent with themselves if you test with only one though


----------



## BoredErica

Yea, I don't think we can nessesarily say that Aida or Maxxmem are "wrong" per say. It's a bit like saying, Cinebench score isn't the same as Chess score. Different benchmarks, different results.


----------



## Hhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Yea, I don't think we can nessesarily say that Aida or Maxxmem are "wrong" per say. It's a bit like saying, Cinebench score isn't the same as Chess score. Different benchmarks, different results.


where can i download Chess application? is it easy to use?

btw i just got 0x0001a error. i think its a ram error

they are currently running at 1.75v

should i increase the voltage a lil bit?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hhead*
> 
> where can i download Chess application? is it easy to use?
> 
> btw i just got 0x0001a error. i think its a ram error
> 
> they are currently running at 1.75v
> 
> should i increase the voltage a lil bit?


I'm not sure if 1.8v is safe. Might want to hold off on that until somebody else weighs in. What ram OC are you running?

Chess info is in first post under stress section. Stockfish 4 is now called Stockfish DD (newest version). It's free. That's for stressing. For benching, people like to use Fritz Chess benchmark, which I guess is fine, but for me is not as useful as using a chess engine people still actually use (Fritz is old and neglected). So what I like to do is to have Stockfish or Houdini calculate for 5 minutes from starting position and look at how many kn has been calculated in that amount of time. You can observe small changes in CPU performance that way, but then again, so can the latest version of Cinebench. But I don't use Cinebench outside of benchmarking but I do use chess extensively outside of benchmarking, so there's that going for me.

For giggles, try playing against the chess engine with your new fancy overclock. See how many moves you can last.

While hyperthreading increases the kn count, in reality it decreases the performance of the engine... Which I'm guessing only matters if you care about chess analysis. But you get a higher kn count.


----------



## KennethO

@Hhead http://www.overclock.net/a/common-bsod-error-code-list-for-overclocking most likely ram. and 1.75 seems high. Sorry if I missed it, but what is the actual listed speed of your ram at its stock xmp profile? 2400? If its something like 1600 and your trying to squeeze 2400 out it. It might not be able to take it.

GL


----------



## BoredErica

It is most likely ram. It's not a CPU bsod code and you seem to be OCing the ram like crazy.


----------



## Cyro999

In my experience.. if you are getting bluescreens like 1a, you're nowhere close to stable on RAM


----------



## Unknownm

Normally if I get a Bluescreen I check my TV's composite input cables.


----------



## Hhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KennethO*
> 
> @Hhead http://www.overclock.net/a/common-bsod-error-code-list-for-overclocking most likely ram. and 1.75 seems high. Sorry if I missed it, but what is the actual listed speed of your ram at its stock xmp profile? 2400? If its something like 1600 and your trying to squeeze 2400 out it. It might not be able to take it.
> 
> GL


Well. i have tridentX 2400. 2 X 8GB 10-12-12-31 1.65v

im running them on 2400 9-11-11-29 1.75v

and still wanna tighten the timings.

maybe i should have tried 9-11-11-314 first.


----------



## KennethO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> Normally if I get a Bluescreen I check my TV's composite input cables.


Turn the channel to HDMI 1.


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KennethO*
> 
> Turn the channel to HDMI 1.


BSOD, Black screen of death.


----------



## Lance01

Is there anyway to determine if a windows error is do to VCore voltage or Uncore voltage? The setting I have run around 12 hours of gaming, 2 hours of Intel extreme tuning and 2 passes of 3dmark but failed after 6 hours of Aida64.

CPU ratio 44 - Tested 8 hours for what appeared stable before working on Uncore
Ring ratio 43

CPU core Voltage 1.181
CPU Ring Voltage 1.181 - I would think this would be lower but this is what it is set to after working my way up .03 at a time

Problem signature:
Problem Event Name: BlueScreen
OS Version: 6.1.7601.2.1.0.256.48
Locale ID: 1033

Additional information about the problem:
BCCode: 124
BCP1: 0000000000000000
BCP2: FFFFFA800DD73028
BCP3: 00000000BE000000
BCP4: 000000000100110A
OS Version: 6_1_7601
Service Pack: 1_0
Product: 256_1

Files that help describe the problem:
C:\Windows\Minidump\011414-4836-01.dmp
C:\Users\Talley\AppData\Local\Temp\WER-6505-0.sysdata.xml


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Is there anyway to determine if a windows error is do to VCore voltage or Uncore voltage? The setting I have run around 12 hours of gaming, 2 hours of Intel extreme tuning and 2 passes of 3dmark but failed after 6 hours of Aida64.


Yea, you put uncore to 33x with 1.15 ring, and if you pass all of your stability tests and then don't get a 124 for a week, you add 0.01 vcore and start testing uncore









Are you going to stop clocking core at only 1.18vcore too? Because of the exact problem you're having, it's best to just clock core to what you want, then clock uncore afterwards and after you are sure you are not getting vcore bluescreens (because core and uncore throw the same error messages - as do VRIN and IMC)


----------



## Lance01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Yea, you put uncore to 33x with 1.15 ring, and if you pass all of your stability tests and then don't get a 124 for a week, you add 0.01 vcore and start testing uncore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you going to stop clocking core at only 1.18vcore too? Because of the exact problem you're having, it's best to just clock core to what you want, then clock uncore afterwards and after you are sure you are not getting vcore bluescreens (because core and uncore throw the same error messages - as do VRIN and IMC)


This is what I did although I did not test for a week I did test with 8 hours of Aida64 and about 12 hours of gaming with Uncore set to 33. I am just assuming it is Uncore Voltage but may not be so I will test some more with the multiplier at 33. I was just hoping there was a way to tell in the error which one it was.

Thanks,

Lance


----------



## Kidult

Motherboard: MSI Z87-G43 GAMING
CPU Model: 4770k
Core Multiplier: 43
Vcore: 1.15
Uncore Multiplier: 35 (the uncore park on MSI is think its called ring ratio)
Uncore Voltage: 1.024
Cooling Solution: H100i
Stability Test: OCCTPT 2x 1h runs, Prime95 v27.9 (lost screenshot, will redo test soon after delidding), Cinebench R15
Batch Number: 3334C019
Ram Speed: Kingston HyperX Blu 16GB DDR3 1600MHz





I'm new to overclocking, trying to get the temp lower, at 4.3ghz i get 35-40 in idle witch is very high imo, but i'm thinking that i just put the thermal paste on CPU (didnt diddle it yet tho). hoping it will lower down at least 5 degrees in a few days.

ps. is diddle really working as people say ? i don't know if the guys i bought the CPU from will still offer me warranty if i do it. and i want to be sure...


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lance01*
> 
> This is what I did although I did not test for a week I did test with 8 hours of Aida64 and about 12 hours of gaming with Uncore set to 33. I am just assuming it is Uncore Voltage but may not be so I will test some more with the multiplier at 33. I was just hoping there was a way to tell in the error which one it was.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Lance


Unfortunately not that i(we?) know of, you're kinda stuck making sure that core is working, and then assuming that problems are uncore after you change the uncore on top of your "stable" settings


----------



## Rob78

Im still having some problem with X45 , got the first BSOD in BF3 MP after about 20 hours stable playing and general usage for 2 weeks. I have passed AIDA64 x2 9hours and a few times X264 15 loops. Settings so far ...

4670K
1.37 vcore
1.95 Input
1.2 Uncore at x33
DDR1333 9-9-9-24 auto volt 1.5v
LLC Extreme

Its kinda frustrating to be able to pass some tests and the next time it breaks down quickly like i couldn't pass X264 yesterday for more than 1 hour when it has pass 15 loops several times with the same settings which takes about 3 hours or so. Im not sure what do try now ,, i could perhaps just drop to 44x and check it again or raise the vcore. Any suggestions ?


----------



## mandrix

Have you guys n' gals tried the newest Prime 95? (28.3) I normally use 27.9 since 28.x heats up so much, even with my delidded cpu......but 28.3 crashed my "stable" 4.8 OC once with 8K fft's. Strangely enough it seems to throw double WHEA errors-something I've never seen before.
The 28.3 version is supposed to stress Haswell more. I will do some more testing and see if it crashes my x48 again.

I'm not real concerned about it, but I know some of you guys like to be able to pass any kind of stress tests.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rob78*
> 
> Im still having some problem with X45 , got the first BSOD in BF3 MP after about 20 hours stable playing and general usage for 2 weeks. I have passed AIDA64 x2 9hours and a few times X264 15 loops. Settings so far ...
> 
> 4670K
> 1.37 vcore
> 1.95 Input
> 1.2 Uncore at x33
> DDR1333 9-9-9-24 auto volt 1.5v
> LLC Extreme
> 
> Its kinda frustrating to be able to pass some tests and the next time it breaks down quickly like i couldn't pass X264 yesterday for more than 1 hour when it has pass 15 loops several times with the same settings which takes about 3 hours or so. Im not sure what do try now ,, i could perhaps just drop to 44x and check it again or raise the vcore. Any suggestions ?


It looks like your uncore voltage is pretty high for x33, you could lower that to ~1.8....And what was the BSOD code you got?


----------



## thefogo

I've tried for a couple of days to get 4.4Ghz stable but I can't seem to get it, even using advice from a few guys here.Even 1.37v isn't enough, and I don't want to go higher than that on air cooling. My chip just isn't up to it


----------



## Rob78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> It looks like your uncore voltage is pretty high for x33, you could lower that to ~1.8....And what was the BSOD code you got?


It was 124 so probably more vcore or input voltage perhaps ? ,, yeah 1.2 uncore volt is too much but i will later try to have atleast 40x and im not sure how much uncore volt is needed for that.

Usually i have resets when i have failed X264 but its showing 124 in bviewer. However in bf3 it was a BSOD screen.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thefogo*
> 
> I've tried for a couple of days to get 4.4Ghz stable but I can't seem to get it, even using advice from a few guys here.Even 1.37v isn't enough, and I don't want to go higher than that on air cooling. My chip just isn't up to it


What are all of the settings you're using for that 4.4ghz OC?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rob78*
> 
> It was 124 so probably more vcore or input voltage perhaps ? ,, yeah 1.2 uncore volt is too much but i will later try to have atleast 40x and im not sure how much uncore volt is needed for that.
> 
> Usually i have resets when i have failed X264 but its showing 124 in bviewer. However in bf3 it was a BSOD screen.


Just add 0.02vcore, see if it goes away. If it does you can maybe edge down a bit


----------



## Rob78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Just add 0.02vcore, see if it goes away. If it does you can maybe edge down a bit


Yeah i can try do that , keeping 1.95 and vcore to 1.39 then.. or some more on the input but i don't think its needed or maybe even drop it to 1.9v. I must be close tho for some stability atleast


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rob78*
> 
> Yeah i can try do that , keeping 1.95 and vcore to 1.39 then.. or some more on the input but i don't think its needed or maybe even drop it to 1.9v. I must be close tho for some stability atleast


If you get a BSOD, post the error code - it'll help everyone figure out what the issue is....









Also, putting your specs in your signature is always helpful....


----------



## thefogo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> What are all of the settings you're using for that 4.4ghz OC?


44x multi
1.36 vcore
2.0v VRIN
35x cache ratio
1.15 cache volts

Also does anyone know how to disable spread spectrum on the Gigabyte Sniper Z87? I only have values and Auto, no Disable.
EDIT: Apparently it can't be done. I've set it to the lowest value, though.


----------



## utee05

Looks like I have settled with 1.24Vcore. I ran XTU for 8hrs and x264 25pass and highest temp I got was 80C.

I am using 4.5Ghz at 1.24Vcore with 35x Uncore at 1.12V with 2.00V Vrin. I am finally good with my temps and computer is stable. Need to game with it over an extended period of time to see how it handles.


----------



## Cyro999

Drop to like ~1.85 vrin (with llc) and only raise it if you have to; you shouldn't need anywhere near 2.0 for 1.24vcore


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Drop to like ~1.85 vrin (with llc) and only raise it if you have to; you shouldn't need anywhere near 2.0 for 1.24vcore


^ This....Remember that too high of a VRIN can cause a BSOD also....


----------



## thefogo

Is 2.0 VRIN perfectly safe? Or should I try to get it as low as possible.


----------



## Cyro999

You should only increase it if you are having vrin related bluescreens (usually 101 error with too high vcore relative to vrin)


----------



## AlDyer

What is the max voltage I should go for 24/7? Temps are not even close to being a problem at 1.39v and 4.8 GHz. I think I've hit the wall with 4.8 though


----------



## Cyro999

If you're looking at like 1.33vcore, 1.39vcore or 1.45vcore - i'd take the 1.33 or 1.39 depending on the kind of load uptime you had on the system

remember that load vcore is probably 0.02 higher than you have set; and also adaptive is dangerous if you're setting highish volts


----------



## AlDyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> If you're looking at like 1.33vcore, 1.39vcore or 1.45vcore - i'd take the 1.33 or 1.39 depending on the kind of load uptime you had on the system
> 
> remember that load vcore is probably 0.02 higher than you have set; and also adaptive is dangerous if you're setting highish volts


I'm certainly not using adaptive while running IBT hahaha, I'm down to 1.36v and 4.8 GHz now. Anybody here running over 1.4 24/7?


----------



## Cyro999

A few peeps, but given suspected degradation in the higher 1.4 range and death in hours @ a bit over 1.5, i wouldn't feel comfortable with over 1.4~ for a true 24/7


----------



## utee05

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Drop to like ~1.85 vrin (with llc) and only raise it if you have to; you shouldn't need anywhere near 2.0 for 1.24vcore


Have not messed with LLC. Is this something that is normally disabled and all I have to do is enable it?


----------



## utee05

I had tried to lower it at 1.90Vrin at 1.24Vcore but I kept on getting WATCHDOG errors so I bumped it up to 1.95 then to 2.00. Only when I hit 2.00Vrin was when I get a stable for running XTU.

At 1.90Vcore and 1.24Vcore I am able to run x264 20times but I am unable to run XTU for an extended period of time and got WATCHDOG BSOD so I bumped up the Vrin to get XTU to run for an extended (6-8hrs) of time.


----------



## AlDyer

Cheers Cyro. I will leave it at 4.8 as it is a good OC with Haswell anyway. I ended up at 1.37 as 1.36 did have stability issues after all








I will still have to loop some Prime95, IBT and AIDA for a few hours each to make sure it is stable. And of course gaming


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utee05*
> 
> I had tried to lower it at 1.90Vrin at 1.24Vcore but I kept on getting WATCHDOG errors so I bumped it up to 1.95 then to 2.00. Only when I hit 2.00Vrin was when I get a stable for running XTU.
> 
> At 1.90Vcore and 1.24Vcore I am able to run x264 20times but I am unable to run XTU for an extended period of time and got WATCHDOG BSOD so I bumped up the Vrin to get XTU to run for an extended (6-8hrs) of time.


Hm sounds pretty crazy. You have LLC at near-max setting yes?

If not, it might be drooping from like 1.9 to 1.75-1.8 and failing then, but most people seem fine with far less vrin than 2.0 at 1.24vcore

For other guy, yea you need to manually enable LLC - it might be auto on at some mid setting


----------



## bond32

Is there a MAX for vrin? I've ran 2.3 before and literally had zero change of stability...


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Is there a MAX for vrin? I've ran 2.3 before and literally had zero change of stability...


Because it only helps to increase it if you're getting ~101 bluescreens from using too little? Or at least, to my current understanding

Max, not really. 1.9 if you're being super safe. 2.4 if you have balls of steel and feel like hanging them over a ceiling fan


----------



## utee05

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Hm sounds pretty crazy. You have LLC at near-max setting yes?
> 
> If not, it might be drooping from like 1.9 to 1.75-1.8 and failing then, but most people seem fine with far less vrin than 2.0 at 1.24vcore
> 
> For other guy, yea you need to manually enable LLC - it might be auto on at some mid setting


I have not touched LLC at all. I have only messed with Vcore, Vrin, and multiplier.


----------



## Cyro999

well, you need vrin on llc (1.25v on i7 is like ~1.34v on i5 in terms of power draw) so when you apply high level of llc, you can probably lower it as it'll be more stable and not dropping further, then you should be fine with less like 1.85 or 1.9 afaik


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Because it only helps to increase it if you're getting ~101 bluescreens from using too little? Or at least, to my current understanding
> 
> Max, not really. 1.9 if you're being super safe. 2.4 if you have balls of steel and feel like hanging them over a ceiling fan


Even with 2.3 I got 101's, so not sure if I agree with you there... This was with 1.5 vcore


----------



## Cyro999

Well, RIP CPU - aside from that, are you testing with RAM @ ~1066mhz?

Only other thing i saw throw 101's was IMC, which behaved a bit weirdly sometimes when i was pushing CPU hard. I had a while where i had to use funky settings or 1066mhz RAM was stable but 2400 and even 1600 was unstable and i got 101's with them

You might want to lower vcore if you're not getting 124's, there's little testing for what VRIN you need at suicidal vcore levels but if you throw too much vcore, you'll need even more vrin to compensate for it


----------



## xSneak

What are the standard vcore increments? With my biostar board they seem to be .012 V

Is there any point to changing vccin voltage or running a higher llc setting for the vccin?

I know that vccin is supposed to be .4V-.6V above the vcore voltage.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Is there any point to changing vccin voltage or running a higher llc setting for the vccin?


A certain VRIN level is required for stability, and you need LLC to stop it drooping particularly for higher overclock or i7 where you have more power draw


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> BSOD, Black screen of death.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KennethO*
> 
> Turn the channel to HDMI 1.


Beige, black, blue, brass, bronze, brown, burgundy screen of death

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lance01*
> 
> This is what I did although I did not test for a week I did test with 8 hours of Aida64 and about 12 hours of gaming with Uncore set to 33. I am just assuming it is Uncore Voltage but may not be so I will test some more with the multiplier at 33. I was just hoping there was a way to tell in the error which one it was.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Lance


Remember, it's about one variable at a time.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kidult*
> 
> Motherboard: MSI Z87-G43 GAMING
> CPU Model: 4770k
> Core Multiplier: 43
> Vcore: 1.15
> Uncore Multiplier: 35 (the uncore park on MSI is think its called ring ratio)
> Uncore Voltage: 1.024
> Cooling Solution: H100i
> Stability Test: OCCTPT 2x 1h runs, Prime95 v27.9 (lost screenshot, will redo test soon after delidding), Cinebench R15
> Batch Number: 3334C019
> Ram Speed: Kingston HyperX Blu 16GB DDR3 1600MHz
> 
> I'm new to overclocking, trying to get the temp lower, at 4.3ghz i get 35-40 in idle witch is very high imo, but i'm thinking that i just put the thermal paste on CPU (didnt diddle it yet tho). hoping it will lower down at least 5 degrees in a few days.
> 
> ps. is diddle really working as people say ? i don't know if the guys i bought the CPU from will still offer me warranty if i do it. and i want to be sure...


You looking to get charted? I'll chart you.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Have you guys n' gals tried the newest Prime 95? (28.3) I normally use 27.9 since 28.x heats up so much, even with my delidded cpu......but 28.3 crashed my "stable" 4.8 OC once with 8K fft's. Strangely enough it seems to throw double WHEA errors-something I've never seen before.
> The 28.3 version is supposed to stress Haswell more. I will do some more testing and see if it crashes my x48 again.
> 
> I'm not real concerned about it, but I know some of you guys like to be able to pass any kind of stress tests.


I've tested the temps of 30.1. I'm assuming 30.1 was a beta number and 28.3 is supposed to be newer than 30.1. Check out the temp chart on first page under stressing section. I believe prime 30.1 is hotter than IBT.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thefogo*
> 
> Is 2.0 VRIN perfectly safe? Or should I try to get it as low as possible.


It's safe.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> I'm certainly not using adaptive while running IBT hahaha, I'm down to 1.36v and 4.8 GHz now. Anybody here running over 1.4 24/7?


No adaptive on IBT? You should. Funny things will happen.









I'm running 1.42v 24/7, more than most people because I have it on normally for gaming, I have it on under 100% load for chess at nights.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Is there a MAX for vrin? I've ran 2.3 before and literally had zero change of stability...


I'm sure there is a value, but the number I don't know. If by max you mean max safe number, there's really only one way to tell: To do a test and kill 1-10 cpus by running very high Vrin values. And I'm not too keen on doing that right now.


----------



## xSneak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> A certain VRIN level is required for stability, and you need LLC to stop it drooping particularly for higher overclock or i7 where you have more power draw


will vccin droop cause my vcore to droop also?


----------



## Cyro999

Maybe, but you should always have high enough vrin to not have issues like that in the first place (otherwise you see weird stuff and instability)

as a template, something like (with llc turbo)

~1.2vcore, 1.8vrin

1.3vcore, 1.95vrin

more or less depending on if you need or not. That's a bit high for safety


----------



## mandrix

@Darkwizzie
Where did you find a Prime 95 30.1? I confess I never heard of it.....link?
But for sure the whole 28.x series was much hotter than any of the 27.x series....I have to pile on Vrin + Vcore to pass 28.3 small fft's.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> @Darkwizzie
> Where did you find a Prime 95 30.1? I confess I never heard of it.....link?
> But for sure the whole 28.x series was much hotter than any of the 27.x series....I have to pile on Vrin + Vcore to pass 28.3 small fft's.


It's oddly difficult to track beta versions of Prime95. It's even harder to find original posts. Maybe I saw it wrong, it was 28.1 not 30.1.

Here's a post:

http://91.151.218.11/showthread.php?p=21831990

Prime 28s being 11C hotter than 27.9 (both small ffts) in my test, 28s being hotter than IBT.


----------



## mandrix

Generally you can find most programs in the TT Gigabyte forum...Stasio searches out all the latest programs and posts them up.

But yeah, 28.3 is hotter than 28.1 for sure.


----------



## utee05

Does LLC stand for CPU Line Load Calibration? Mine was set to Level 1 on my BIOS. I have level 1-5. Right now I set it to Level 3 and dropped Vrin to 1.90V. I am about to test out my system with XTU first then x264 20-30passes.

Should I start off at Level 3 or go all the way to Level 5?


----------



## D-Dow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utee05*
> 
> Does LLC stand for CPU Line Load Calibration? Mine was set to Level 1 on my BIOS. I have level 1-5. Right now I set it to Level 3 and dropped Vrin to 1.90V. I am about to test out my system with XTU first then x264 20-30passes.
> 
> Should I start off at Level 3 or go all the way to Level 5?


My load-line is at 8 the farthest it will go, maybe I should scale it back, I'm getting BSOD a lot lately. and my core ratio is 42, not very high, but the BLCK at 111 which effectively ups my core to 4664 or something effectively puts it right back at 4.7 GHz.

My current capability is at 140% the highest IT will go


----------



## utee05

I have not touched bclk at all. Currently set my llc to lvl4 as my computer from at lvl3. Running x264 at the moment to get an idea of stability before running xtu.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utee05*
> 
> Does LLC stand for CPU Line Load Calibration? Mine was set to Level 1 on my BIOS. I have level 1-5. Right now I set it to Level 3 and dropped Vrin to 1.90V. I am about to test out my system with XTU first then x264 20-30passes.
> 
> Should I start off at Level 3 or go all the way to Level 5?


lvl 4-5 if that's highest


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utee05*
> 
> Does LLC stand for CPU Line Load Calibration? Mine was set to Level 1 on my BIOS. I have level 1-5. Right now I set it to Level 3 and dropped Vrin to 1.90V. I am about to test out my system with XTU first then x264 20-30passes.
> 
> Should I start off at Level 3 or go all the way to Level 5?


It stands for Load Line Calibration, yes, but on Haswell it only affects the CPU Input Voltage (VRIN) not the actual CPU voltage. CPU LLC is controlled (and not in a user changeable way apparently) by the FIVR.


----------



## utee05

Thanks for all of the info on LLC. I ran x264 25pass and it was ok. This was a LLC lvl4 with 1.90Vrin. I have now gone to 1.85Vrin at lvl5 and going to test it out. If passing will moved down to 1.80Vrin if possible.


----------



## D-Dow

I just got the black screen of death, guys...

Alls I did was change to load the defaults and wham, well first I'd put BLCK first over ratio, then it wouldn't load, then I changed to load optimitzed defaults and wham! Now it will never post BIOS just black screen. IT's Over! To the shop I go to get a diagnosis, of course, they's bees making money of of me while they figure out what has died. I tried unplugging one of the memory sticks to no avail. The mobo green light is still on, the PSE still works, the H100i still fanning away, Case fans still at full force, graphics card fans still spinning, There are red lights on the right side of the memory that flash once when you turn it on, I'm guessing that's normal, if the cpu is dead then would not all this not work?? Anyway, black screen of death...maybe it;s time to build a cheaper computer with an older better chip, whatdaya say???? 2600K, 3570K, or 3770K? I still have all these parts..will these chips run a GTX 780? Also, I'm looking for FSB overclock...which chip is best for FSB? Also, I'd have to buy a 1155 socket mobo right? I have SSD drive already. R4 Define Case. I was getting tired of this frickin Haswell chip anyway, time to move on!

I'm writing this from my old laptop I'd quit using back in Nov. STill a fine Sony F-series laptop, of course you can't OC it. I'd like to build a cheap old pc that's geared toward the FSB OCing Using programs like SetFSB etc etc


----------



## bond32

There is no "black screen of death"... Clear CMOS


----------



## jameyscott

Blck overclocking on haswell is like trying to achieve 5.0 with .01vcore. It's not going to happen.

Blck overclocking is ver6 useful in sb and ivy, but haswell its kinda a no no.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D-Dow*
> 
> I just got the black screen of death, guys...
> 
> Alls I did was change to load the defaults and wham, well first I'd put BLCK first over ratio, then it wouldn't load, then I changed to load optimitzed defaults and wham! Now it will never post BIOS just black screen. IT's Over! To the shop I go to get a diagnosis, of course, they's bees making money of of me while they figure out what has died. I tried unplugging one of the memory sticks to no avail. The mobo green light is still on, the PSE still works, the H100i still fanning away, Case fans still at full force, graphics card fans still spinning, There are red lights on the right side of the memory that flash once when you turn it on, I'm guessing that's normal, if the cpu is dead then would not all this not work?? Anyway, black screen of death...maybe it;s time to build a cheaper computer with an older better chip, whatdaya say???? 2600K, 3570K, or 3770K? I still have all these parts..will these chips run a GTX 780? Also, I'm looking for FSB overclock...which chip is best for FSB? Also, I'd have to buy a 1155 socket mobo right? I have SSD drive already. R4 Define Case. I was getting tired of this frickin Haswell chip anyway, time to move on!
> 
> I'm writing this from my old laptop I'd quit using back in Nov. STill a fine Sony F-series laptop, of course you can't OC it. I'd like to build a cheap old pc that's geared toward the FSB OCing Using programs like SetFSB etc etc


Keep in mind that when you mess with the BLCK, you're not just messing with the CPu's frequency, you're messing with other components as well....With Haswell, you'll achieve waayyyy higher overclocks using the multiplier, and you'll be able to individually tune everything....

Did you happen to opt for Intel's Performance Tuning Plan? That would be a covered replacement right there....


----------



## D-Dow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> There is no "black screen of death"... Clear CMOS


ho

So I just stick my hand in there and pull the battery out? Not standing on carpet of course. Just use my fingers?


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D-Dow*
> 
> ho
> 
> So I just stick my hand in there and pull the battery out? Not standing on carpet of course. Just use my fingers?


It might be a good idea to ground yourself on the case before you go touching your mobo....


----------



## D-Dow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Keep in mind that when you mess with the BLCK, you're not just messing with the CPu's frequency, you're messing with other components as well....


I know I know I know. I Want to mess with other components as well...but I didn't realize that you are so limited with Haswell in that regard









If I Did fry it, then I'll just buy a new mobo 1155 socket and install a 2600k, 3570k or 3770k..which is best? Also, I've got a 860w PSE lying around never opened, might as well install it too. Let's hope either of those chips will run GTX 780


----------



## D-Dow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> It might be a good idea to ground yourself on the case before you go touching your mobo....


yeah I've got one of those wrist things


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D-Dow*
> 
> I know I know I know. I Want to mess with other components as well...but I didn't realize that you are so limited with Haswell in that regard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I Did fry it, then I'll just buy a new mobo 1155 socket and install a 2600k, 3570k or 3770k..which is best? Also, I've got a 860w PSE lying around never opened, might as well install it too. Let's hope either of those chips will run GTX 780


Even a 2500k overclocked could handle a single 780 just fine. Any of those chips will do just fine. Although, you might as well learn Haswell if you already own it. No sense in spending more money when you just need to learn how to OC Haswell properly.


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

824 Pages too many to read!

Got the haswell waiting on its motherboard tomorrow

Going to be fun seeing all these new settings that need to be touched to find the stable OC


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D-Dow*
> 
> I know I know I know. I Want to mess with other components as well...but I didn't realize that you are so limited with Haswell in that regard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I Did fry it, then I'll just buy a new mobo 1155 socket and install a 2600k, 3570k or 3770k..which is best? Also, I've got a 860w PSE lying around never opened, might as well install it too. Let's hope either of those chips will run GTX 780


I can understand wanting to mess with other things as well, but going after the BLCK adjusts everything at once - as opposed to using the settings in the UEFI to properly, and individually, mess with the other portions of your system.


----------



## BoredErica

Blck strap is when you're hardcore and you're trying to push that last fraction of a multiplier. If you're at x50 and there is no way to hit x51, blck might, just might net you that x50.5. Isn't the entire point of getting a k processor is to be able to change the multiplier? o.o

I will be testing the new version of Prime AND the bench setting of XTU and updating my guide accordingly.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> 824 Pages too many to read!
> 
> Got the haswell waiting on its motherboard tomorrow
> 
> Going to be fun seeing all these new settings that need to be touched to find the stable OC


Make sure to read the OP a 100 times before trying to OC!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> I can understand wanting to mess with other things as well, but going after the BLCK adjusts everything at once - as opposed to using the settings in the UEFI to properly, and individually, mess with the other portions of your system.


It depends. For me, on my X79 system, BLCK overclocking is the most wonderfulest thing in the world. Set ram to 1333Mhz and I'm good to go because I have ram rated at 2133Mhz, so overclocking with BLCK is just fine for me as long as I used 125 and nothing crazy like 166. I haven't tried it myself for proof, but I've been told that sometimes using straps (BLCK) can actually require less voltage to remain stable. I wanted 5.0, so I set my BLCK to 125 and the my multi to 40. Sadly, I can't get 5.0 truly stable without using insane voltages on the currently BIOS I am using, but I might be able to with a newer BIOS. With 122.5 and 1.425v I'm fine and dandy with 4.9. My ram is at 1962.6Mhz which might make it easier to attain lower timings than the rated 2133.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Blck strap is when you're hardcore and you're trying to push that last fraction of a multiplier. If you're at x50 and there is no way to hit x51, blck might, just might net you that x50.5. Isn't the entire point of getting a k processor is to be able to change the multiplier? o.o


See above quote from research on why to use BLCK. In a way you are right, it's for that last little bit, though. Yes, the point of a K or X processor is so you can change the m multi.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> For me, *on my X79 system*, BLCK overclocking is the most wonderfulest thing in the world.


To put it simply: x79 is not Haswell....


----------



## soulbytes

This is trial number #5

Yo Wizzie seems i keep my 4.8 with this setting .. quite comfy on this one.



4 hours LinX
Hyperpi32m
XTU benchmark
Cinebench 11.5

4770k Batch L316B282 Malay
48/41 1.369v/1.220v (bios)
Memory 2133 11-11-11-30-2 @ 2600 12-13-13-27-1 1.65v
System Agent : + 0.150v
CPU input voltage : 1.920v
Mobo : Asrock extreme 4 latest bios
PSU : OCZ 700watt
Cooling : water custom single loop (ek wb nickle) + 420 rads push pull

Now and Then .. hopefully this CPU will be stable all along and not dead







lol


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> To put it simply: x79 is not Haswell....


*slowclap*









That's why I said depends and then go on to say why using blck can be helpful.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> *slowclap*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's why I said depends and then go on to say why using blck can be helpful.


But it's not very helpful on Haswell, so I think I might be missing the point of those points being brought up in this particular thread....


----------



## soulbytes

woott trial #6

5GHZ all cores

just curious but no stress on this i know my cooling isnt capable to handle this







so i wont let my cpu die very soon.

50/39
1.425/1.200
cpu input voltage 1.920v
memory 2000 10-10-10-27-1 1.5v
SA : 0.150v

http://valid.canardpc.com/q048wp

http://valid.canardpc.com/q048wp


----------



## KennethO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D-Dow*
> 
> I just got the black screen of death, guys...
> 
> Alls I did was change to load the defaults and wham, well first I'd put BLCK first over ratio, then it wouldn't load, then I changed to load optimitzed defaults and wham! Now it will never post BIOS just black screen. IT's Over! To the shop I go to get a diagnosis, of course, they's bees making money of of me while they figure out what has died. I tried unplugging one of the memory sticks to no avail. The mobo green light is still on, the PSE still works, the H100i still fanning away, Case fans still at full force, graphics card fans still spinning, There are red lights on the right side of the memory that flash once when you turn it on, I'm guessing that's normal, if the cpu is dead then would not all this not work?? Anyway, black screen of death...maybe it;s time to build a cheaper computer with an older better chip, whatdaya say???? 2600K, 3570K, or 3770K? I still have all these parts..will these chips run a GTX 780? Also, I'm looking for FSB overclock...which chip is best for FSB? Also, I'd have to buy a 1155 socket mobo right? I have SSD drive already. R4 Define Case. I was getting tired of this frickin Haswell chip anyway, time to move on!
> 
> I'm writing this from my old laptop I'd quit using back in Nov. STill a fine Sony F-series laptop, of course you can't OC it. I'd like to build a cheap old pc that's geared toward the FSB OCing Using programs like SetFSB etc etc


You really shouldn't go over 2-5% on your BCLK. Otherwise you start to really effect other things.

Reset CMOS. Switch the PSU power button off, unplug the cord and pull out the battery for a minute. If you have a high end board they usually have a CMOS reset button/switch. It would be in your MB manual.

As for Haswell. There isn't anything wrong with it. You just got a bad chip or a bad overclock. You should never go for "older tech". Since you already have all of the new stuff. You would have to get a 3570k ~100-200MHz faster and a 2500k 300-400MHz faster to match what you have on Haswell.

If you did fry the CPU. Get this. 20$ and it beats spending 200$ on a new CPU. http://click.intel.com/tuningplan/purchase-a-plan
I highly recommend it. I have one myself.

FYI if you get a new CPU, you'll need new thermal paste. Don't use the old stuff on the cooler. Always reapply new paste.

GL


----------



## AlDyer

I'm confused... Can I still buy the plan after I have bough the 4670K?








I doubt it covers delidding, though. I can't even glue the IHS back, because they will instantly notice the marks of the vice on the IHS lol


----------



## fleetfeather

had to drop half a giggle due to WHEA errors... Once again, nothing's going to be more indicative of stability than using your system on a day to day basis


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> I'm confused... Can I still buy the plan after I have bough the 4670K?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt it covers delidding, though. I can't even glue the IHS back, because they will instantly notice the marks of the vice on the IHS lol


you can buy the tuning plan after you've bought the cpu.

they'll likely knockback your cpu if you were to RMA it due to scuff marks from the vice. that being said, people have managed to successfully RMA delidded chips providing there's no physical damage.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulbytes*
> 
> This is trial number #5
> 
> Yo Wizzie seems i keep my 4.8 with this setting .. quite comfy on this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 4 hours LinX
> Hyperpi32m
> XTU benchmark
> Cinebench 11.5
> 
> 4770k Batch L316B282 Malay
> 48/41 1.369v/1.220v (bios)
> Memory 2133 11-11-11-30-2 @ 2600 12-13-13-27-1 1.65v
> System Agent : + 0.150v
> CPU input voltage : 1.920v
> Mobo : Asrock extreme 4 latest bios
> PSU : OCZ 700watt
> Cooling : water custom single loop (ek wb nickle) + 420 rads push pull
> 
> Now and Then .. hopefully this CPU will be stable all along and not dead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol


okie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> had to drop half a giggle due to WHEA errors... Once again, nothing's going to be more indicative of stability than using your system on a day to day basis


Lemme know if you never manage to restore that half a giggle.


----------



## jameyscott

@Darkwizzie you might want to include which bios revision people are using with their motherboard. I found out that it wasn't "break in" that caused me needing more voltage to remain stable but a newer bios on ths hero. For all of those using the asus mvi hero try using 804 instead of whatever bios you are using. It's tye one that required the least amount of voltage to remain stable.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> okie
> Lemme know if you never manage to restore that half a giggle.


it's always the display driver that crashes, so im not sure if it's CPU related or GPU related. I've adjusted the OC on both of them for now, because i just want to play atm rather than troubleshoot. Ill be sure to update once i've figured it out.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> it's always the display driver that crashes


That's just nvidia driver, happens at stock stock


----------



## bond32

Cryo999, what are your daily clocks? Just curious. I'm still tweaking mine. So far this is mine: http://valid.canardpc.com/hgcqst

VCCIN I have at 1.95, VCore is 1.465, Uncore is at 1.31. I have the uncore at 45x right now, yes I know the performance numbers don't show much of an improvement and I don't know why, but I'll try to get it stable.


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> I'm confused... Can I still buy the plan after I have bough the 4670K?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt it covers delidding, though. I can't even glue the IHS back, because they will instantly notice the marks of the vice on the IHS lol


It does actually. Check the OP on the official delidded thread. Use the script he has provided once you initiate chat.

Edit:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1313179/official-delidded-club-guide


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> It does actually. Check the OP on the official delidded thread. Use the script he has provided once you initiate chat.


won't cover physical dmg to the ihs tho


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> won't cover physical dmg to the ihs tho


A couple of folks were able to get their's rma'd even with marking/dents on the IHS.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1313179/official-delidded-club-guide


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> A couple of folks were able to get their's rma'd even with marking/dents on the IHS.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1313179/official-delidded-club-guide


for sure, but intel is under no obligation to do so, since "physical damage" is explicitly not covered. depends how lucky you get haha


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> for sure, but intel is under no obligation to do so, since "physical damage" is explicitly not covered. depends how lucky you get haha


just depends on how smooth a talker you are too


----------



## solidsnake1607

I traded my Malaysia 4770k (Barely stable at 4.2 with 1.2v) with a guy's Costa Rica Chip (Stable at 4.9 with 1.34v) which was delidded. He gave me the trading option if i was out of time to wait the delid process so i took his already delided chip. He showed me in his ASUS Z87 Expert that the Costa Rica CHIP reaches 4.9 at 1.34v (Amazing) so i picked it up and took it home. In my rig i have a Maximus VI Hero with a Corsair H80i (The delid guy had 3 thick rads 360+240+120 in a custom waterloop) so i gave a shot on mine. I came home with the delidded chip only knowing the basic stuff. After install everything the only thing i knew to do in the bios was the following:
*Ai Overclocking Tune : XMP
*DRAM Frequency 1600->1866
*DRAM Timing: 9-9-9-24-2T->9-10-9-27-2T
*Turbo Mode: Sync All Cores
*CPU Ratio 42-42-42-42
*Max Cache Ratio:42
*CPU Core Voltage: Manual-> 1.05v
*CPU Cache Voltage: Manual-> 1.05v
*DRAM Voltage: 1.500v
*Save changes and exit.

Ok this is all i know to do, computer succed a 6hs stress with prime95, hottest core was 55c.

Did i do somethng wrong ? Is something missing? Should i modify anything else? Thanks you guyss!!


----------



## Cyro999

Don't worry so much about having cache ratio same as core, and when you're overclocking core, it's best to keep cache/uncore at 33x and RAM at low clocks so that you only get errors from CPU core being unstable, you should probably stability test with x264 and you can shoot for like ~1.3vcore ish, depends how heat is, when you've got core multi you want, can put RAM back up, and then clock uncore some
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Cryo999, what are your daily clocks? Just curious. I'm still tweaking mine. So far this is mine: http://valid.canardpc.com/hgcqst
> 
> VCCIN I have at 1.95, VCore is 1.465, Uncore is at 1.31. I have the uncore at 45x right now, yes I know the performance numbers don't show much of an improvement and I don't know why, but I'll try to get it stable.


My daily was 45x @ 1.24/1.8 (vcore/vrin) with HT on (1.23vcore had one bluescreen in a month and a half, 124); I just switched back to 47x @ 1.35/2.0 with HT off which is similar temps, probably a little bit hotter under normal loads. Those are bios vcores, so you can add 0.02 for load values


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solidsnake1607*
> 
> I traded my Malaysia 4770k (Barely stable at 4.2 with 1.2v) with a guy's Costa Rica Chip (Stable at 4.9 with 1.34v) which was delidded. He gave me the trading option if i was out of time to wait the delid process so i took his already delided chip. He showed me in his ASUS Z87 Expert that the Costa Rica CHIP reaches 4.9 at 1.34v (Amazing) so i picked it up and took it home. In my rig i have a Maximus VI Hero with a Corsair H80i (The delid guy had 3 thick rads 360+240+120 in a custom waterloop) so i gave a shot on mine. I came home with the delidded chip only knowing the basic stuff. After install everything the only thing i knew to do in the bios was the following:
> *Ai Overclocking Tune : XMP
> *DRAM Frequency 1600->1866
> *DRAM Timing: 9-9-9-24-2T->9-10-9-27-2T
> *Turbo Mode: Sync All Cores
> *CPU Ratio 42-42-42-42
> *Max Cache Ratio:42
> *CPU Core Voltage: Manual-> 1.05v
> *CPU Cache Voltage: Manual-> 1.05v
> *DRAM Voltage: 1.500v
> *Save changes and exit.
> 
> Ok this is all i know to do, computer succed a 6hs stress with prime95, hottest core was 55c.
> 
> Did i do somethng wrong ? Is something missing? Should i modify anything else? Thanks you guyss!!


Read.

The.
First.

Post.


----------



## D-Dow

Ok guys, now it's OK, after I Reset the CMOS by jumper 3-pin very easy, but right after it gave me errors after boot to windows/blue screen, but now, for some odd bleeping reason everything is ok. Back at stock now. As mentioned before, on load I hardly ever get above 60 degrees. I have a solid build but the haswell chip is AT a WALL at 4.7 for me.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D-Dow*
> 
> Ok guys, now it's OK, after I Reset the CMOS by jumper 3-pin very easy, but right after it gave me errors after boot to windows/blue screen, but now, for some odd bleeping reason everything is ok. Back at stock now. As mentioned before, on load I hardly ever get above 60 degrees. I have a solid build but the haswell chip is AT a WALL at 4.7 for me.


4.7 is very good. And for someone who is OCD like me 4770k at 4.7 is perfectly acceptable.


----------



## Tyorik

Can anyone see anything majorly wrong with this setup?

For some reason I can't even get 4.4ghz stable on this 4670. The temps are fine (H100i), but even running on 1.41 vcore it won't run 4.4. I must be missing something here. I'm not really sure HWMonitor is even reporting correctly though.


----------



## Mysticode

Got a batch of new OC results I wanted to share and get some opinions on.

Thoughts and questions from my results:

- Should I keep stepping down the voltage bit by bit? Until I no longer have stability on 30 minute tests?
- Prime95 Blend is getting things toasty... a bit too toasty for my liking. The above point to lower volts might lower this max temp, should I do that?
- Autovolts suck for higher multipliers, I guess it's the lower auto voltages that kick in occasionally that lead to instability?
- Why is MinerD.exe hard freezing my system? It isn't running things as hot as Aida64 OR Prime95, and those two stress tests have stability for over 30min.

44x @ auto volts.
XMP profile for ram.
Aida64 cpu/fpu/cache/memory stress test.
No LLC set.
Failed. 7 mins in.
Hitting max 1.328v.

44x @ manual 1.328v. (Seen as 1.344v). XMP profile.
Aida64 cpu/fpu/cache/memory stress test.
No LLC set.
Passed. 30 mins.
Max temp 78c.

44x @ manual 1.328v. (Seen as 1.344v).
XMP profile.
P95 Blend stress test.
No LLC set.
Passed 30 min. Failed in temperature.
Occasionally hitting 93c starting at the 20min mark. Temps fine up until that point.

44x @ manual 1.319v/1.320v. (Seen as 1.328v).
XMP profile.
Aida64 cpu/fpu/cache/memory stress test.
No LLC set.
Passed 30min.
Max temp 77c.

44x @ manual 1.319v/1.320v. (Seen as 1.328v).
XMP profile.
P95 Blend stress test.
No LLC set.
Passed 30min. Failed in temperature.
Hitting 93c often.

44x @ manual 1.319v/1.320v. (Seen as 1.328v).
XMP profile.
Running MinerD.exe (Crypto currency mining application).
No LLC set.
Failed in under 10 min. Passed in temperatures.
Max 73c or so.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyorik*
> 
> Can anyone see anything majorly wrong with this setup?
> 
> For some reason I can't even get 4.4ghz stable on this 4670. The temps are fine (H100i), but even running on 1.41 vcore it won't run 4.4. I must be missing something here. I'm not really sure HWMonitor is even reporting correctly though.


You need to manually set VRIN.

Start by setting ~1.85vrin with high LLC level and see what core multi you can stabilize with 1.23 bios vcore. See if it's high or low, then work from there. Also make sure your uncore is not auto-ocing with the core, you can set it to 33x manually to prevent that (and 1.15 ring/cache is more than enough for safety)


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysticode*
> 
> Got a batch of new OC results I wanted to share and get some opinions on.
> 
> Thoughts and questions from my results:
> 
> - Should I keep stepping down the voltage bit by bit? Until I no longer have stability on 30 minute tests?
> - Prime95 Blend is getting things toasty... a bit too toasty for my liking. The above point to lower volts might lower this max temp, should I do that?
> - Autovolts suck for higher multipliers, I guess it's the lower auto voltages that kick in occasionally that lead to instability?
> - Why is MinerD.exe hard freezing my system? It isn't running things as hot as Aida64 OR Prime95, and those two stress tests have stability for over 30min.
> 
> 44x @ auto volts.
> XMP profile for ram.
> Aida64 cpu/fpu/cache/memory stress test.
> No LLC set.
> Failed. 7 mins in.
> Hitting max 1.328v.
> 
> 44x @ manual 1.328v. (Seen as 1.344v). XMP profile.
> Aida64 cpu/fpu/cache/memory stress test.
> No LLC set.
> Passed. 30 mins.
> Max temp 78c.
> 
> 44x @ manual 1.328v. (Seen as 1.344v).
> XMP profile.
> P95 Blend stress test.
> No LLC set.
> Passed 30 min. Failed in temperature.
> Occasionally hitting 93c starting at the 20min mark. Temps fine up until that point.
> 
> 44x @ manual 1.319v/1.320v. (Seen as 1.328v).
> XMP profile.
> Aida64 cpu/fpu/cache/memory stress test.
> No LLC set.
> Passed 30min.
> Max temp 77c.
> 
> 44x @ manual 1.319v/1.320v. (Seen as 1.328v).
> XMP profile.
> P95 Blend stress test.
> No LLC set.
> Passed 30min. Failed in temperature.
> Hitting 93c often.
> 
> 44x @ manual 1.319v/1.320v. (Seen as 1.328v).
> XMP profile.
> Running MinerD.exe (Crypto currency mining application).
> No LLC set.
> Failed in under 10 min. Passed in temperatures.
> Max 73c or so.


Hot isn't necessarily = to most stable, maybe just need more volts. Manually setting VRIN and llc is important if you're hitting ~1.3v range because it'll start to cause problems otherwise


----------



## xSneak

is it normal for one of my cores to be a lot cooler than the other ones?

My core #3 is 8-10 degrees celsius cooler than my other cores normally


----------



## Cyro999

It's somewhat common


----------



## Mysticode

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Hot isn't necessarily = to most stable, maybe just need more volts. Manually setting VRIN and llc is important if you're hitting ~1.3v range because it'll start to cause problems otherwise


Right, but why would two very "typically run things hot and loads of power requirement" run things fine for 30 mins, but then MinerD which runs cooler cause a hard freeze?


----------



## Cyro999

Linx draws more than 1.5x as much power as x264 but it doesn't catch some of the same instabilities


----------



## Mysticode

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Linx draws more than 1.5x as much power as x264 but it doesn't catch some of the same instabilities


Sorry to newb out on you, but could you please elaborate?


----------



## Cyro999

Some programs when they load a CPU to 100% consume a lot more power than other programs loading the CPU to 100% because of different types of load or instruction sets used, particularly heavy use of avx/avx2 are very power hungry (and thus hot) for example, but it doesn't necessarily correlate with stability. You can have an OC pass these programs, but crash on another type of load (as you saw)


----------



## Mysticode

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Some programs when they load a CPU to 100% consume a lot more power than other programs loading the CPU to 100% because of different types of load or instruction sets used, particularly heavy use of avx/avx2 are very power hungry (and thus hot) for example, but it doesn't necessarily correlate with stability. You can have an OC pass these programs, but crash on another type of load (as you saw)


I got you. Someone elsewhere replied to me with pretty much the same thing. Do you agree that I should up the voltage and give MinerD another shot?

"do you have the same results by moving the voltage back up to 1.325-1.350v just for MinerD?
synthetic benching is not the extreme stability, although is pretty close. but real world testing
is the deal breaker on stability."


----------



## Cyro999

Yea, but give it ~1.95 vrin/vccin and a high level of VRIN LLC (max or close to max) as well


----------



## Mysticode

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Yea, but give it ~1.95 vrin/vccin and a high level of VRIN LLC (max or close to max) as well


Just for testing sake, should I keep that for after I just try upping the voltage? Or are those things crucial for stability?


----------



## Tyorik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> You need to manually set VRIN.
> 
> Start by setting ~1.85vrin with high LLC level and see what core multi you can stabilize with 1.23 bios vcore. See if it's high or low, then work from there. Also make sure your uncore is not auto-ocing with the core, you can set it to 33x manually to prevent that (and 1.15 ring/cache is more than enough for safety)


I set the uncore to 34/34, so it shouldn't factor in now. It looks like the cache is getting a bit of an overvolt from my bios settings, so I might have to tweak to compensate for it, the vrin was upped just fine. This chip is really starting to piss me off.

http://imgur.com/RCK6SGZ

Is started showing signs of stability at 4.4ghz, I upped it to 4.5 out of curiosity with the above already pretty high voltages, nothing. I'll run Memtest overnight tonight to doublecheck it's not a memory problem, but I don't think so, since before the 4.5 error screenshot, I booted up at 4.6 and it gave a cpu core #3 error, rather than this vague one.

Scratch that "signs of stability" thing.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysticode*
> 
> Just for testing sake, should I keep that for after I just try upping the voltage? Or are those things crucial for stability?


It's pretty crucial at ~1.35vcore territory


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyorik*
> 
> I set the uncore to 34/34, so it shouldn't factor in now. It looks like the cache is getting a bit of an overvolt from my bios settings, so I might have to tweak to compensate for it, the vrin was upped just fine. This chip is really starting to piss me off.
> 
> http://imgur.com/RCK6SGZ
> 
> Is started showing signs of stability at 4.4ghz, I upped it to 4.5 out of curiosity with the above already pretty high voltages, nothing. I'll run Memtest overnight tonight to doublecheck it's not a memory problem, but I don't think so, since before the 4.5 error screenshot, I booted up at 4.6 and it gave a cpu core #3 error, rather than this vague one.
> 
> Scratch that "signs of stability" thing.


You didn't follow my advice









To add onto it, if you want to try it, use x264 benchmark 5.0.1 as stability test while doing so (you can grab updated encoder version if you want)


----------



## Mysticode

Tyorik, go to x44 and try your stress test again. I am running it myself as I type this, one the same CPU, at 44x and have had no issues yet. 11minutes into the benchmark now.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xSneak*
> 
> is it normal for one of my cores to be a lot cooler than the other ones?
> 
> My core #3 is 8-10 degrees celsius cooler than my other cores normally


it's very common if you haven't delidded


----------



## Mysticode

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> It's pretty crucial at ~1.35vcore territory


Where do I find vccin on an Asus Maximus VI Hero board? Looking everywhere... Found vccin for boot, and then vcin for post, but not just normal operation.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysticode*
> 
> Where do I find vccin on an Asus Maximus VI Hero board? Looking everywhere... Found vccin for boot, and then vcin for post, but not just normal operation.


Eventual input voltage. Don't touch initial.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xSneak*
> 
> is it normal for one of my cores to be a lot cooler than the other ones?
> 
> My core #3 is 8-10 degrees celsius cooler than my other cores normally


Read guide. Info in the guide, and anything else you might want to know as well.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysticode*
> 
> Just for testing sake, should I keep that for after I just try upping the voltage? Or are those things crucial for stability?


Input voltage is important as Cyro said. Listed in guide.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysticode*
> 
> Where do I find vccin on an Asus Maximus VI Hero board? Looking everywhere... Found vccin for boot, and then vcin for post, but not just normal operation.


Read guide.


----------



## Cyro999

eventual cpu input voltage iirc


----------



## Mysticode

As a test, I kept my voltages at the current speed of 1.320v, and put LLC to Maximum (level 8 I believe). Ran MinerD.exe, and within 10min I got a BSOD with error 101. Is this indicative that VCCIN needs to be set?

I will have some more free time later to get tweaking some more.


----------



## fleetfeather

^ cyro is correct


----------



## Cyro999

It's indicative that your VRIN is too low (most likely). For 1.32vcore bios (~1.34vcore load) about 1.95 with llc should be good. Might work with less, might need a bit more. It's different CPU to CPU, and handled differently on different brand mobo's i believe


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

4770k running with stock cooler
Time to see if I can hit 4.5GHz with a decent voltage









On a side note, it's always fun to run intel burn test for 5 seconds to see your cores 91-90-87-82 C on stock cooler


----------



## D-Dow

What is DMI/Peg clock? Mine is at 107 after a BLCK increase of 105 Cache gets upped, Core Ratio gets upped, DRAM gets upped, but what is DMI/Peg Clock?


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D-Dow*
> 
> What is DMI/Peg clock? Mine is at 107 after a BLCK increase of 105 Cache gets upped, Core Ratio gets upped, DRAM gets upped, but what is DMI/Peg Clock?


That's the integrated graphics portion of the CPU....


----------



## D-Dow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> That's the integrated graphics portion of the CPU....


Yeah, I forgot the cpu graphics is upped too to 1357 or something..

So with that, I don't even OC my 780, just leave it stock default sets and it's doin fine, very happy now that I've saved another oc profile and no BSOD since I jumped the battery. Revamped some things on my own to my previous sets. Didn't follow a guide just my own hunches and my voltages are a LOT lower than before. core voltage 1.35 and cache voltage 1.22 input 1.98 still though SA digital and the other one .15 each

I got to the shop today after work and we booted it up and realized that there were no problems, the boys there always compliment my rig and it's as if they'd never seen one like that before


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Just wanted to drop some half-a stats









Definitely did not get the golden chip or win anything on lottery

Tried a hard OC just to boot windows.
Set cache to 35, left voltage to auto
Set cores to 45, disabled all power states, all turbos, set power phase to optimized and LLC to level 5/10
Couldn't get into windows from 1.250, 1.275, 1.310, put a hard 1.350 on the vcore to see if the chip could actually 4.5ghz boot and it did.

Guess I will work my way down when I have some time off and get a stable OC around 4.4 or 4.5ghz with this chip.

Might have to wait till i get my loop set up again seeing as temps are ridiculous in idle








I'll would actually be content with a 4.5 around 1.35 but seeing as I haven't tuned and I can't stress test due to temps I will be enjoying stock haswell for a while








Last but not least I'm going to try to boot with 4.6ghz on 1.35 before I'm out and see if theres any more potential in this chip







damned haswell


----------



## Mysticode

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> It's indicative that your VRIN is too low (most likely). For 1.32vcore bios (~1.34vcore load) about 1.95 with llc should be good. Might work with less, might need a bit more. It's different CPU to CPU, and handled differently on different brand mobo's i believe


Same bsod 101 error running minerd for mins. Heading to 1.96vcin.

Voltage is still set to 1.319/1.320v, reading as 1.344v.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> 4770k running with stock cooler
> Time to see if I can hit 4.5GHz with a decent voltage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a side note, it's always fun to run intel burn test for 5 seconds to see your cores 91-90-87-82 C on stock cooler


Baby, I accidently ran 1.35v adaptive and Prime95 together. Stared at the temps, it was stuck at low 50s. Then I realized I was staring at the minimum temperature column and it had hit 95C+. Shut it all off right after, lol.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> Just wanted to drop some half-a stats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely did not get the golden chip or win anything on lottery
> 
> Tried a hard OC just to boot windows.
> Set cache to 35, left voltage to auto
> Set cores to 45, disabled all power states, all turbos, set power phase to optimized and LLC to level 5/10
> Couldn't get into windows from 1.250, 1.275, 1.310, put a hard 1.350 on the vcore to see if the chip could actually 4.5ghz boot and it did.
> 
> Guess I will work my way down when I have some time off and get a stable OC around 4.4 or 4.5ghz with this chip.
> 
> Might have to wait till i get my loop set up again seeing as temps are ridiculous in idle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll would actually be content with a 4.5 around 1.35 but seeing as I haven't tuned and I can't stress test due to temps I will be enjoying stock haswell for a while
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last but not least I'm going to try to boot with 4.6ghz on 1.35 before I'm out and see if theres any more potential in this chip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> damned haswell


Of course, you know and I know the statistic I keep track of is the highest speed a person manages to achieve. Average OC being 4.55ghz give or take, but that is stable, not boot. I'm not too fond of guesstimating the ability of a CPU prematurely, but boot is quite a ways off from stability under 24/7 use. So if it is indeed true you need a 1.35v to boot at 4.5, that is below average chip.

We'll see, if you can hit 1.35v @ 4.5ghz you would end up the exact same voltage/speed my previous OC was before I kicked it up a notch to x46. Who the hell cares if it's 4.5ghz @ 1.1 or 1.35v if either way you're at x45? As long as you can stabilize x45, you're definately not a loser, no matter the voltage.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysticode*
> 
> Same bsod 101 error running minerd for mins. Heading to 1.96vcin.
> 
> Voltage is still set to 1.319/1.320v, reading as 1.344v.
> When I had 1.35v, I used 2v to great effect. Now I am at 1.42v and the Vrin requirement just skyrocketed to 2.15v for any good gaming stability. Random, but just giving you one more example for reference.


----------



## Mysticode

Damn darkwizzle, what are your temps like if you run prime95 blend for 20 mins? That voltage...

Edit: minerd has been running for 22 mins now without an error 101 bsod! That's 11 min more of stability lol. Guess i'll keep it going. How do you yourself determine what vcin your vcore voltage needs to be paired with?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysticode*
> 
> Damn darkwizzle, what are your temps like if you run prime95 blend for 20 mins? That voltage...


Depends. It's waaaaay hotter on 1.35v adaptive compared to 1.42v manual. 1.35v adaptive went to like 1.5+v when hit with Prime load and it went to 95C in a few seconds probably before I hit emergency shutdown. 1.42 manual, TBH not sure. Probably would get up there though, 90C 95C peak temps over time. This is nondelidded on air.

I've actually used 1.5v manual voltage, but I did not stress on Prime (for obvious reasons). Hit 93C peak under chess. Ouch. Ironically it leads back to what I was talking about earlier, input voltage. See, I was at 4.6ghz, trying to get 4.6 to work. I went from 1.35 to 1.5v, and of course, various voltages in between. No stability. Once I bsoded at 1.5v @ 4.6 I was like wut? Brought voltage back down to 1.42v, brought input voltage up, and boom, for most intents and purposes I managed to jump over the voltage "wall". Not going for 4.7 for obvious reasons.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysticode*
> 
> Damn darkwizzle, what are your temps like if you run prime95 blend for 20 mins? That voltage...
> 
> Edit: minerd has been running for 22 mins now without an error 101 bsod! That's 11 min more of stability lol. Guess i'll keep it going. How do you yourself determine what vcin your vcore voltage needs to be paired with?


Normally 0.5 to 0.6 more than Vcore.


----------



## Mysticode

Well minerd lasted 30min, now I'm looking at another bsod error 101







.. Guess it's time to raise vcin by another notch.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Normally 0.5 to 0.6 more than Vcore.


The gap gets bigger as vcore increases AFAIK

Mysticode, try 2.0 then 2.05 if you still have issue. Going 1.95 to 1.96 is not really an effective change, it's too marginal to make a real difference


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Baby, I accidently ran 1.35v adaptive and Prime95 together. Stared at the temps, it was stuck at low 50s. Then I realized I was staring at the minimum temperature column and it had hit 95C+. Shut it all off right after, lol.
> 
> Of course, you know and I know the statistic I keep track of is the highest speed a person manages to achieve. Average OC being 4.55ghz give or take, but that is stable, not boot. I'm not too fond of guesstimating the ability of a CPU prematurely, but boot is quite a ways off from stability under 24/7 use. So if it is indeed true you need a 1.35v to boot at 4.5, that is below average chip.
> 
> We'll see, if you can hit 1.35v @ 4.5ghz you would end up the exact same voltage/speed my previous OC was before I kicked it up a notch to x46. Who the hell cares if it's 4.5ghz @ 1.1 or 1.35v if either way you're at x45? As long as you can stabilize x45, you're definately not a loser, no matter the voltage.


Exactly







far from stable but doable.
Putting the chip at 1.35 and it not booting would just make it worse, either that 4.4ghz wall or just not a great chip.
I did skip from 1.310 to 1.350 as I mentioned so who knows







Maybe it boots at 1.320 maybe I have room to get it stable under 1.35 with the proper LLC settings
The overclock standard does bother me, if a chip can hit 1ghz overclock past stock it's good to me. If it requires unbearable voltage like 1.5 to hit that 4.5ghz that's a whole other story. Especially with those 5ghz 1.2v lottery chips

















Hopefully I can find nice settings to stabilize 4.5ghz will have to see with water and consider delidding, I'll post some actual stats when I end up testing this chip :0


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Maybe it boots at 1.320 maybe I have room to get it stable under 1.35 with the proper LLC settings


Haswell does not have an LLC setting for vcore, only for vrin


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Haswell does not have an LLC setting for vcore, only for vrin


this will be fun







first rog bios I've ever used and a complete new chip.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> Exactly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> far from stable but doable.
> Putting the chip at 1.35 and it not booting would just make it worse, either that 4.4ghz wall or just not a great chip.
> I did skip from 1.310 to 1.350 as I mentioned so who knows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it boots at 1.320 maybe I have room to get it stable under 1.35 with the proper LLC settings
> The overclock standard does bother me, if a chip can hit 1ghz overclock past stock it's good to me. If it requires unbearable voltage like 1.5 to hit that 4.5ghz that's a whole other story. Especially with those 5ghz 1.2v lottery chips
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully I can find nice settings to stabilize 4.5ghz will have to see with water and consider delidding, I'll post some actual stats when I end up testing this chip :0


Don't forget, delidding comes when you're temperature limited and not voltage (degradation) limited. Temperature limitation is 50% decided by what stress test you run.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysticode*
> 
> Well minerd lasted 30min, now I'm looking at another bsod error 101
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. Guess it's time to raise vcin by another notch.


There are general guidelines. But I can't make a rule up with good conscience when I have not extensively tested it. The problem there being, I'd need a good 5-10 chips and closely test their Vrin requirement at high Vcore. Even then it's a guideline.

The way I figured out a Vrin increase from 2.0 (@1.42v) was in order was by running a time-intensive battery of tests. What I did was I ran x264 until I BSODded 5 times. I recoreded the time til' Bsod and averaged them out. Changed the Vrin to a higher value (1.85, 1.95, 2.05, 2.15) and then compared the average time til' bsod. In my case, increasing Vrin by 0.1v each time demonstrated without a doubt an increase in maximum, minimum, and average time until Bsod.

The closer you are to stability the longer this test will take as it will take longer to Bsod each time for the testing. But by the time I tested 2.05v the trend was clear enough for me to get the hint.

But can I guarentee it will work like this for you? No.

Plus, IIRC your Vcore is lower than mine.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> this will be fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> first rog bios I've ever used and a complete new chip.
> ROG Bios is relatively confusing from what I've heard. MSI bios makes it nice and easy.


----------



## Mysticode

I'm set at 1.320v, at load it's showing up as 1.344v (Using CPUID HWMonitor)

VRIN is at 1.96v right now, and as you said there looks to be a building trend of my BSOD being less frequent in MinerD. I was unable to find out what kind of instruction sets MinerD is doing, so I don't really know what kind of stress it's putting on my CPU


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysticode*
> 
> I'm set at 1.320v, at load it's showing up as 1.344v (Using CPUID HWMonitor)
> 
> VRIN is at 1.96v right now, and as you said there looks to be a building trend of my BSOD being less frequent in MinerD. I was unable to find out what kind of instruction sets MinerD is doing, so I don't really know what kind of stress it's putting on my CPU


Computer assistance I think, is something that often is more efficient if done IRL, you know what I mean? Anyways...

So assuming for now, that all your other settings are fine... You're really just left with Vcore and Vrin. And if you find out that the stability isn't increasing with higher Vcore, then Vcore by itself can't be the solution. But it's easier if you time the tests. I know, it's annoying and stuff. Up to you and no guarentees. If Vrin increase means stability increase, then you're on to something. If your stability plateaus, then maybe you need a combination of Vrin and Vcore increase. But you might not get to that point because you'd most likely be hitting 2.15v by then and I think I have one of the highest input voltages on my chart and I can't give you any real data on safety for input voltage past that point because nobody has done it.

So maybe you can raise input voltage to 2v flat, and then increase Vcore a bit. And if no combination of Vcore or Vrin nets you the stability you need, then you can try 2.15v as a last ditch effort. But by then your CPU would take the new crown as being the most Vrin hungry chip I've seen in over a hundred chips. So... I mean, unless we're missing something in your other settings. (TBH I didn't pay too much attention to your other settings, attention is spread out from maintaining the thread etc etc). But I think Cyro can do a good job in place of me.


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Don't forget, delidding comes when you're temperature limited and not voltage (degradation) limited. Temperature limitation is 50% decided by what stress test you run.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> There are general guidelines. But I can't make a rule up with good conscience when I have not extensively tested it. The problem there being, I'd need a good 5-10 chips and closely test their Vrin requirement at high Vcore. Even then it's a guideline.
> 
> The way I figured out a Vrin increase from 2.0 (@1.42v) was in order was by running a time-intensive battery of tests. What I did was I ran x264 until I BSODded 5 times. I recoreded the time til' Bsod and averaged them out. Changed the Vrin to a higher value (1.85, 1.95, 2.05, 2.15) and then compared the average time til' bsod. In my case, increasing Vrin by 0.1v each time demonstrated without a doubt an increase in maximum, minimum, and average time until Bsod.
> 
> The closer you are to stability the longer this test will take as it will take longer to Bsod each time for the testing. But by the time I tested 2.05v the trend was clear enough for me to get the hint.
> 
> But can I guarentee it will work like this for you? No.
> Plus, IIRC your Vcore is lower than mine.


Not at all! Delidd comes when I get the balls to not care about the chips warranty








Don't get me started, sure ROG has all these great functions, I am just used to the simple MSI/GIGABYTE bios







ROG bios is just so much it's overwhelming

Can't say I'm that anxious on starting to test for OC on this chip. The settings will truly be a pain, with the temps i'm getting now on stock cooler idle 0.7v at 800mhz I don't think water will be enough for me







this chips gonna meet the vice, it will respect the hammer


----------



## Mysticode

I get what you mean, I do IT Support as a profession. Enterprise wide systems support, however we deal in pre-built Dell boxes and RMA them if they have any crazy hardware problems







. Anything beyond a little fix isn't worth the time with the amount of systems we deal with.

Just hit the 30min mark on MinerD again, no BSOD YET! *hold breath*. Based on previous vrin increases, I expect this thing to BSOD within 10 to 20 mins. I have a timer going each time to track the duration. Trying to do things scientifically as you mentioned.

My other settings are straight forward enough, I set BIOS defaults, and then set XMP profile BUT I dropped the automated 1866mhz down to 1600mhz for testing purposes. I kept the XMP timings on the ram. Next up I switched the multiplier, sync'd to all cores to 34x. Then I set vcore to 1.32v (system sees it as 1.319v). Powered up in stress tests the voltage is seen as 1.344v. After that, all I have been doing is gradually upping the vrin, and it's now at 1.96v.

This is my current CPUID read out, alongside MinerD doing it's thing: http://i.imgur.com/marHDiE.png

Thanks for your ongoing support, I want to get to the bottom of this mystery!

Edit: Fixed voltage numbers, messed up original post.


----------



## steven88

Does 2.0 VRIN increase CPU core temps?


----------



## Cyro999

Just try 2.0 like i said, 1.95 was insufficient for me @1.34vcore set but 2.0 seemed/seems to work fine
Quote:


> Does 2.0 VRIN increase CPU core temps?


I don't believe so.

Hey dark, go test 1.2vcore, 1.7vrin vs 1.2vcore, 2.0 vrin


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steven88*
> 
> Does 2.0 VRIN increase CPU core temps?


Yes, but only slightly.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Yes, but only slightly.


If you've done scientific tests; can we see them?

If not, i don't think there's that much reason to believe temps are significantly changed

Either way it probably doesn't matter as there seems to be little reason to use more VRIN than you need, and it's impossible to use less VRIN than you need


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> Not at all! Delidd comes when I get the balls to not care about the chips warranty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't get me started, sure ROG has all these great functions, I am just used to the simple MSI/GIGABYTE bios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROG bios is just so much it's overwhelming
> 
> Can't say I'm that anxious on starting to test for OC on this chip. The settings will truly be a pain, with the temps i'm getting now on stock cooler idle 0.7v at 800mhz I don't think water will be enough for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this chips gonna meet the vice, it will respect the hammer


Well, that's what you ask for when you purchase a ROG board. Some people complained about all the options and such, and which it would be nice if that said 'ring bus' instead of 'cache ratio' etc, the wide range of options is definately one of the discernable features of a ROG board. I killed the spelling but Chrome spellcheck doesn't work on here so I'll keep talking anyways.

I think it's way too early to tell if a delid is in order. Unless you're planning IBT/Linpack/Prime tests or something. In that case, everybody needs a delid, lol.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysticode*
> 
> I get what you mean, I do IT Support as a profession. Enterprise wide systems support, however we deal in pre-built Dell boxes and RMA them if they have any problems
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just hit the 30min mark on MinerD again, no BSOD YET! *hold breath*. Based on previous vrin increases, I expect this thing to BSOD within 10 to 20 mins. I have a timer going each time to track the duration. Trying to do things scientifically as you mentioned.
> 
> My other settings are straight forward enough, I set BIOS defaults, and then set XMP profile BUT I dropped the automated 1866mhz down to 1600mhz for testing purposes. I kept the XMP timings on the ram. Next up I switched the multiplier, sync'd to all cores to 34x. Then I set vcore to 1.32v (system sees it as 1.319v). Powered up in stress tests the voltage is seen as 1.344v. After that, all I have been doing is gradually upping the vrin, and it's now at 1.96v.
> 
> This is my current CPUID read out, alongside MinerD doing it's thing: http://i.imgur.com/marHDiE.png
> 
> Thanks for your ongoing support, I want to get to the bottom of this mystery!
> 
> Edit: Fixed voltage numbers, messed up original post.


"Next up I switched the multiplier, sync'd to all cores to 34x. "
I think it's a typo, I"m assuming you have the cores set at 4.5ghz and the uncore set at 3.4ghz.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steven88*
> 
> Does 2.0 VRIN increase CPU core temps?


Either none or not enough to matter at all. If you need that stability you need it. Or lower that Uncore voltage to compensate if you're really on the borderline.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Hey dark, go test 1.2vcore, 1.7vrin vs 1.2vcore, 2.0 vrin


no u u n00b









JK JK JK I WILL LATER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> If you've done scientific tests; can we see them?
> 
> If not, i don't think there's that much reason to believe temps are significantly changed
> 
> Either way it probably doesn't matter as there seems to be little reason to use more VRIN than you need, and it's impossible to use less VRIN than you need
> If it were large I would have probably spotted a major temp change as I'm on 2.15v, lol.


----------



## Mysticode

It's late, my apologies. I have not touched uncore. I meant to say multiplier is at 44x.

Argh I need sleep.... must stress test scientifically....


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysticode*
> 
> It's late, my apologies. I have not touched uncore. I meant to say multiplier is at 44x.
> 
> Argh I need sleep.... must stress test scientifically....


Ok, if your uncore is overclocked by any chance, set it to stock. That can potentially hinder your overclock.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> If you've done scientific tests; can we see them?
> 
> If not, i don't think there's that much reason to believe temps are significantly changed
> 
> Either way it probably doesn't matter as there seems to be little reason to use more VRIN than you need, and it's impossible to use less VRIN than you need


I have not, but Sin has, and he had a rule of thumb but I can't remember it (like 2C for each 0.1V, something like that). It's buried somewhere in the Gigabyte overclocking thread.

Edit: Or maybe it was Stasio? It was last summer sometime, my memory is fuzzy.


----------



## BoredErica

He said temps are slighty changed, Cyro. Not a big deal and not even worth mentioning TBH. But I will test so people can sleep at night.









The to do list be piling up.


----------



## Mysticode

Havnt laid a finger on uncore. Should be whatever stock is.

This just in, bsod error 101 55mins into minerd! Going to 2.0v on vrin now as suggested.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysticode*
> 
> Havnt laid a finger on uncore. Should be whatever stock is.
> 
> This just in, bsod error 101 55mins into minerd! Going to 2.0v on vrin now as suggested.


Yes, but some motherboards overclock the uncore by default. For a peace of mind I recommend just going to the BIOS and setting that uncore as 34 instead of letting it go as 'auto'. Worst case scenario, you waste 30 seconds. Best case, you are now stable.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysticode*
> 
> Havnt laid a finger on uncore. Should be whatever stock is.
> 
> This just in, bsod error 101 55mins into minerd! Going to 2.0v on vrin now as suggested.


Are you sure your LLC isn't set to the lowest instead of the highest? Those levels are sometimes backwards, where 1 is the most (I think ASRock is that way). 2.0 seems like a lot for 1.35V.

And Cyro, a quick check at 40/1.2/1.7 and 40/1.2/2.0 put the difference at 2C pretty consistently while running IBT Very High. I'd try it at 1.35/1.85 and 1.35/2.15 but that puts the CPU temps high enough to cause the rad fans to spin up and that might screw up the consistency.

Edit: Checked 1.35/1.85 and 1.35/2.15 and got the same 2C difference.


----------



## Mysticode

Ok min and max cpu cache ratio have been set to 44x.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysticode*
> 
> Ok min and max cpu cache ratio have been set to 44x.


I said 34, not 44.







As my guide recommends, uncore to stock, making sure it's on stock while overclocking the core.


----------



## Mysticode

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I said 34, not 44.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As my guide recommends, uncore to stock, making sure it's on stock while overclocking the core.


****, I'm never doing this while sleepy again.

At 44x, uncore made minerd last 5 mins lol... Trying 34x









Forceman, it's an Asus rog board, everything I can find is telling me 8 is the highest. Would be really strange if that was backwards.


----------



## BoredErica

I am testing Prime 28.3 and it Bsoded me. Twice. While I was trying to test the temps. (This is not on 4.6, but on my 4.3 setting). Linpack, IBT, and every other test including older version of Prime failed to detect instability. Well, Linpack sorta blew up in temps but no actual crash.


----------



## Rob78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Just add 0.02vcore, see if it goes away. If it does you can maybe edge down a bit


I changed from 1.37 > 1.385 vcore and input 1.95 > 1.98v. I ran x264 again last night and this time i got 101 instead of 124 BSOD. Maybe more input voltage or lower ? i will change my uncore voltage to 1.150 from 1.2v if that could be a problem aswell being to high when i have it at 33x.


----------



## Cyro999

i'd try like ~2.02vrin


----------



## Rob78

Ok will try that







vcore seems fine hopefully


----------



## brutus090

I think I finally found what I'm willing to call a "stable" setting









CPU Model: 4770k
Core Multiplier:x45
CPU VID: 1.275
Vcore: 1.296
Uncore Multiplier: x39
Uncore Voltage: 1.084 (auto)
Cooling Solution: Phanteks tc14pe
Stability Test: x264 x20 (a few others, but forgot to take screen shots, so only including that one)
Ram Speed: 1600 9-9-9-27
Input Voltage: 1.728 (auto)
Motherboard: Asus Maximus VI Hero



Loving my chip, just wishing I could put it (along with my gpu) under water


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brutus090*
> 
> I think I finally found what I'm willing to call a "stable" setting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CPU Model: 4770k
> Core Multiplier:x45
> CPU VID: 1.275
> Vcore: 1.296
> Uncore Multiplier: x39
> Uncore Voltage: 1.084 (auto)
> Cooling Solution: Phanteks tc14pe
> Stability Test: x264 x20 (a few others, but forgot to take screen shots, so only including that one)
> Ram Speed: 1600 9-9-9-27
> Input Voltage: 1.728 (auto)
> Motherboard: Asus Maximus VI Hero
> 
> 
> 
> Loving my chip, just wishing I could put it (along with my gpu) under water


YOu will be charted as soon as my brain cells regenerate...


----------



## Peybol

Hi guys, how its possible this? HW Monitor shows me 0.968 Vcore and CPU-z shows 1.27Vcore.... Any idea?


----------



## Peybol

By the way, i tried a lot of different settings, but i cant reach 4.650Mhz stable, i tried up to 1.38Vcore but it doesn't work... Someone can helps me?


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peybol*
> 
> By the way, i tried a lot of different settings, but i cant reach 4.650Mhz stable, i tried up to 1.38Vcore but it doesn't work... Someone can helps me?


Woh! that really sucks dude. If the CPU isn't stable at stock, send it back. 4.650Mhz must take ages to boot to windows


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peybol*
> 
> By the way, i tried a lot of different settings, but i cant reach 4.650Mhz stable, i tried up to 1.38Vcore but it doesn't work... Someone can helps me?


All you noted was, 4.65ghz and 1.38v not stable. Not enough info.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peybol*
> 
> Hi guys, how its possible this? HW Monitor shows me 0.968 Vcore and CPU-z shows 1.27Vcore.... Any idea?


CPUZ can show the wrong info sometimes. Probably CPUz wonking out again.


----------



## Peybol

Yeah, i can boot into windows but isn't stable with x264 stress

I booted Windows at 4.8Ghz but i couldn't pass any test


----------



## Peybol

My setting for 4.700Mhz (not stable i don't know why)

CPU Multiplier x47
Cache Multiplier x38
Vcore 1.38v
Cache Override Voltage 1.15v
CPU Input Voltage 1.9v


----------



## BoredErica

First list what settings you had for x46 which I'm assuming is stable and free of problems. How unstable ix x47? What are you running as stress test? How soon until it crashes in general?

I'd try this to start off...

Core mult: x47
Cache mult: 34
Core Voltage: 1.4v
Cache Voltage: 1.15v
Vrin: 2.05v.

See if that helps.

If 4.7 isn't stable, no need to waste time in looking at 4.8.


----------



## Peybol

For x47 i tried with 4 stress test, Cinebench (stable and have screen), AIDA(no stable, crashed at 15m), LinX (stable and have screen), x264(no stable, crashed at 20m)

For x46 i have (stable)

Core mult: x46
Cache mult: x38
Core Voltage: 1.34v
Cache Voltage: 1.15v
Vrin: 1.9v

I'll try to reach 4.7Ghz stable with that setup you told me.


----------



## Cyro999

Which crashes? If it's bluescreen, you need the code. You're probably lacking VRIN when you increase vcore further


----------



## Peybol

Yeah i thought that, but i tried with VRIN 2.0v and it was unstable too


----------



## Cyro999

Unstable in what way


----------



## Peybol

I got BSOD, and i cant see the CODE because of W8.1


----------



## Peybol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> First list what settings you had for x46 which I'm assuming is stable and free of problems. How unstable ix x47? What are you running as stress test? How soon until it crashes in general?
> 
> I'd try this to start off...
> 
> Core mult: x47
> 
> Cache mult: 34
> 
> Core Voltage: 1.4v
> 
> Cache Voltage: 1.15v
> 
> Vrin: 2.05v.
> 
> See if that helps.
> 
> If 4.7 isn't stable, no need to waste time in looking at 4.8.


BSOD in x264 in about 10m


----------



## BoredErica

I did some testing and obviously I throttle @ 4.3ghz/1.25v at max settings for Linpack. So I went to 4.2ghz/1.2v, 34 uncore 1.18v Vring. 1.9 Vrin. Stock ram. Temps were fine but crashed. 4.1ghz net me 86C peak in 5 minutes of testing.

4.1ghz/1.2v = 86C with D14 @ Linpack max.
That is utterly insane.

I probably could've snuck in 4.2ghz if I were Linpack-or-Die and I took my time working my way up to 4.2ghz. No thanks. All of the temp tests are now done. Going to do the rest of the finishing touches tomorrow and the chart should be updated for the new data. I'll get the Vrin might heat up CPU thing tested as well. Might as well redo the numbers for Vring increase as well.

After that, it's a long look at LLC first, and second, Cstates/Adaptive voltages.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peybol*
> 
> BSOD in x264 in about 10m
> Is that worse or better than before?


----------



## Polarityy

Hello guys. Ok I need some help. I can't for the life of me get my 4670k cooled by a NH-D14 on a maximus vi hero board stable at 4.4Ghz.

Settings at this time:

Cpu ratio 44
Vcore 1.36 (now, this is my problem right here, should it be this high for such a multi?)
Uncore 35
Vring 1.19 (High right? lower and the problem is the same so I left it)
Vrin (VCCIN on my board if I'm correct) 2.0
No XMP
Mems at 1600Mhz (tried at 1333 didn't make a dif, since this is default I left it)
Mem voltage at 1.6 I believe.

I cannot pass x264 on the 3rd round (should I do x86 or x64?). Temps while doing it are acceptable ~67ºC average. I can't boot with less that 1.33 if I recall and when it boots it just bsods a few moments after. So I'm asking for help, am I doing something wrong? or is my chip that bad?


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Polarityy*
> 
> Hello guys. Ok I need some help. I can't for the life of me get my 4670k cooled by a NH-D14 on a maximus vi hero board stable at 4.4Ghz.
> 
> Settings at this time:
> 
> Cpu ratio 44
> Vcore 1.36 (now, this is my problem right here, should it be this high for such a multi?)
> Uncore 35
> Vring 1.19 (High right? lower and the problem is the same so I left it)
> Vrin (VCCIN on my board if I'm correct) 2.0
> No XMP
> Mems at 1600Mhz (tried at 1333 didn't make a dif, since this is default I left it)
> Mem voltage at 1.6 I believe.
> 
> I cannot pass x264 on the 3rd round (should I do x86 or x64?). Temps while doing it are acceptable ~67ºC average. I can't boot with less that 1.33 if I recall and when it boots it just bsods a few moments after. So I'm asking for help, am I doing something wrong? or is my chip that bad?


I'd start by dropping that VRIN. For that vcore, I would try 1.8...


----------



## Polarityy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> I'd start by dropping that VRIN. For that vcore, I would try 1.8...


BSOD at 30% 1st pass. More suggestions?


----------



## Rob78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Polarityy*
> 
> BSOD at 30% 1st pass. More suggestions?


You seemed to have a below average chip like mine altho im dealing with X45. How much do you need to boot in win at X43 ?


----------



## Polarityy

1.30 or something similar if I'm not mistaken, but its been a while since I tried 43. Even tho 44 is just 100Mhz more its been a headache to get it running properly. When I see the chips a lot of people in this thread have I almost feel like crying. Tried 1.9 Vrin bsod on 1 run 2 pass at 60%.


----------



## Rob78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Polarityy*
> 
> 1.30 or something similar if I'm not mistaken, but its been a while since I tried 43. Even tho 44 is just 100Mhz more its been a headache to get it running properly. When I see the chips a lot of people in this thread have I almost feel like crying. Tried 1.9 Vrin bsod on 1 run 2 pass at 60%.


Yeah i feel the same ,, it sux to have these chips but running atleast 43-45x makes the performance a tad better but i just tried BF3 with stock settings and the fps are almost the same







but as we are overclockers one always wants more power out of their chip. Do you get BSOD 124 error ? if so try 1.38vcore and 1.95 VRIN.


----------



## Polarityy

I'm on windows 8.1 so all I got was the usual Whea error or w/e it is called.. Kinda playing it by heart, but yes normally when I bsod I up the voltage a tad and try again. Right now I'm at 1.36vcore and 1.95Vrin, gonna see where it leads.


----------



## Rob78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Polarityy*
> 
> I'm on windows 8.1 so all I got was the usual Whea error or w/e it is called.. Kinda playing it by heart, but yes normally when I bsod I up the voltage a tad and try again. Right now I'm at 1.36vcore and 1.95Vrin, gonna see where it leads.


I think its need some more vcore , i can boot with 1.30-31 x45 but i need 1.37-38 it seems. Im still failing with mine and i have passed X264 several times with 15 pass custom loop and played 20 hours BF3 but still its crashing.


----------



## Polarityy

I think I have a problem with x264 sometimes it just stops responding is that due to the OC? or is the program just screwed up in some way?


----------



## Rob78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Polarityy*
> 
> I think I have a problem with x264 sometimes it just stops responding is that due to the OC? or is the program just screwed up in some way?


Is it x264_Benchmark_HD_v5.0.1 you are using ? Could be due to OC , its crashing or something but keeps going. Sometimes small programs just like cpu-z will crash upon start if the cpu is far to unstable. But try 1.38-39 vcore and see if it helps with 1.95-2v VRIN and perhaps x33 uncore 1.15v / DDR1333 / LLC extreme.


----------



## Polarityy

LLC is set to extreme, at 1.36vcore and 1.95 Vring it has made 4 runs 7 passes without crashing. Even tho it didn't crash or bsod, my graphics display died on me once and at pass nr 4 (2run 2pass) it stopped responding. What can I deduce from that? I'm going to leave it running on loop till I get back home. I'll then see if it's stable.

PS: Yes that is the correct version.


----------



## Rob78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Polarityy*
> 
> LLC is set to extreme, at 1.36vcore and 1.95 Vring it has made 4 runs 7 passes without crashing. Even tho it didn't crash or bsod, my graphics display died on me once and at pass nr 4 (2run 2pass) it stopped responding. What can I deduce from that? I'm going to leave it running on loop till I get back home. I'll then see if it's stable.


Yeah see if its stable otherwise raise the vcore.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> I'd start by dropping that VRIN. For that vcore, I would try 1.8...


1.38vcore load, 1.8 vrin? Kinda silly; i think most need 2.0 by that point


----------



## Polarityy

Have not reached 1.38 yet. I don't really want to either, if I go near that I'll just push it to 4.5. 1.36 at 1.95 atm, 3rd loop and going well so far.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Polarityy*
> 
> Have not reached 1.38 yet. I don't really want to either, if I go near that I'll just push it to 4.5. 1.36 at 1.95 atm, 3rd loop and going well so far.


IVR targets 0.02 higher than you set, so if you're typing in 1.36, it'll be ~1.38 load. TBH i wouldn't push 100mhz further


----------



## Polarityy

Yea you're right forgot to include that. *** if this is all he's got..


----------



## MeneerVent

Any info on a way to increase the BCLK? Increase (core) voltage? Turn on or off some settings? I can't seem to get it above 100,1 , however when I see options for BCLK's up to 250 I think that is a bit strange.


----------



## Cyro999

It acts really funny for me sometimes. At the least, you seem to need vcore same as raising multiplier


----------



## Mysticode

Gentlemen!!!

MULTIPLIER: 44x
LLC: 8
VRIN: 2.0v
VCORE: 1.32v (1.344v at load)
VCIN/CACHE: 34x

Running MinerD CPU Crypto Mining for 8+ hours now! Previously, before setting VRIN to 2.0v (had it at 1.7v or so if you recall), and not touching the VCIN/CACHE, I had max 1 hour of stability running this.

Any suggestions of what I should do next? Maybe keep the 2.0 VRIN but put VCIN/CACHE back to Auto? I kind of made both of those changes at the same time...


----------



## Frenky91

Hi i managed to overclok my cpu to 4.6ghz finaly and it is stable... i was at 4.2ghz but wonted 4.5ghz because my i5 2500k was on it... so i will share pictures so it may will help you... btw i will lower cpu voltage because for 4.2ghz i only need 1.150v

specs: i5 4670k

msi z87gd65 gaming

corsair 4x2gb=8gb

Pictures:


----------



## Tyorik

It's really aggravating that it seems like if I change anything manually on my motherboard, automatic error in OCCT. If I let the motherboard do pretty much all of the functions itself (setting "optimized" in BIOS, using the TPU switch on the motherboard set to 2, letting the Asus AI Suite do an extreme tuning at ratio only, then after all of that, setting the voltage to manual in the AI Suite to 1.31v and 1.285 to uncore), it works fine. Or, probably fine. I haven't done an extremely thoroughly stability test, but I'll throw this out there

http://imgur.com/Hn5xeYq

If you saw my post on the last page, it failed at 4.4 after 2 seconds of testing. This is after following the Simforums VERY thorough guide that even uses my motherboard, and rereading the OP. It's like if I change anything, the whole thing collapses.


----------



## soulbytes

wondering.... is anyone here on daily with vcore above 1.35v ? and for how long already... thanks


----------



## Polarityy

So far 8 runs, 7passed 1 with not responding at ~60% I wonder if I have to raise vcore a bit or give it more Vrin, atm I'm at 1.36vcore and 1.95vrin. Opinions would be helpful.


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulbytes*
> 
> wondering.... is anyone here on daily with vcore above 1.35v ? and for how long already... thanks


My vcore is 1.475. Been that way or higher for months


----------



## Jedson3614

This is way to much vcore, I'm not saying it wont work but for everyday use that is way to high, your chip is surely going to die much faster. i believe volts thresholds are listed in this forums guide.


----------



## OutlawII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> My vcore is 1.475. Been that way or higher for months


1.36 been that way since late october


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jedson3614*
> 
> This is way to much vcore, I'm not saying it wont work but for everyday use that is way to high, your chip is surely going to die much faster. i believe volts thresholds are listed in this forums guide.


You know this how? You had a haswell die? I get so tired of claims like that, honestly.

And nothing against the OP, but this guide is way better: http://www.overclock.net/t/1401976/the-gigabyte-z87-haswell-overclocking-oc-guide

Recommended max vcore on air is 1.45V.


----------



## OutlawII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> You know this how? You had a haswell die? I get so tired of claims like that, honestly.
> 
> And nothing against the OP, but this guide is way better: http://www.overclock.net/t/1401976/the-gigabyte-z87-haswell-overclocking-oc-guide
> 
> Recommended max vcore on air is 1.45V.


Totally agree!


----------



## Jedson3614

I never said it wouldn't work lol, I'm just saying with that type of vcore you must at least have a custom loop, that isn't going to fly with everyday users or overclockers, and with that type of vcore top recommend short of a custom loop is insane. I never stated it wouldn't work, and I personally have not, but have read posts about haswell chips dying above 1.35. Ill try and find the links. Also take into consideration the level of varience of haswell chips. As a standard norm 1.45v is not a good idea.


----------



## OutlawII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jedson3614*
> 
> I never said it wouldn't work lol, I'm just saying with that type of vcore you must at least have a custom loop, that isn't going to fly with everyday users or overclockers, and with that type of vcore top recommend short of a custom loop is insane. I never stated it wouldn't work, and I personally have not, but have read posts about haswell chips dying above 1.35. Ill try and find the links.


There are lost of people running 1.4 or higher vcore for alot longer than we have look it up


----------



## bond32

You said "for everyday use the chip will die faster"... These are the claims I wish would stop. How do you know this? No one knows. If you show a story of someone I am all ears, but until then, according to Sin's guide, his numbers say I am perfectly within limits.

And yes, I am on a full custom loop and my cpu is de-lid. Have a 60mm 420 and a 480, both in push pull cooling the cpu and gpu only. Max core temp spiked to 80 C last night - run an avx miner all night with the gpu miner (both cpu and gpu at 100%).


----------



## soulbytes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> My vcore is 1.475. Been that way or higher for months


wow thats pretty high ..NIce bro







mine is 1.369v been a week now.. will report now and then.


----------



## bond32

Again, no offense to the OP, but in my experience VCCIN has has little to no effect on my stability. I'm sure it has something to do with the fact it has to be within a range at some point. I have found, really, the only voltage that matters most is VCORE. For example:

Right now I'm stable at 48x, uncore at Auto (40x), Auto uncore voltage, VCCIN is at 1.9, VCORE at 1.475. I can change that VCCIN to 2.0, 2.1, 2.2, 2.3, It will literally have zero effect on anything INCLUDING temperature. My max core temperatures will not change. Now, keeping the same settings but change VCORE to, say, 1.400, I will get a BSOD of 124.

For stability I use my CPU miner with the GPU miner, as well as BF4. Occasionally I will use XTU or AIDA64. And before you say it, no, I will not use the X264 benchmark. Reason? If I am not gaming on my pc, I'm mining. Not going to sit there and let it run for days not doing anything productive.

Edit: I'm fully willing to try anything so if you have a suggestion, I'm all ears. But as for stability, I'll decide that. Also keep in mind, like I said, my pc pretty much runs full blast all the time. The only game I play is BF4.


----------



## Its L0G4N

Ok, was trying to get my stable overclock of 4.5GHz to 4.6-4.7 today. At 4.5GHz with 1.275v I upped the voltage to 1.3v for 4.6 BSOD at first pass x264 Wen't back and added 1.35v same thing happend went to 1.385v still no luck finally just to see if I could even get it to run with more voltage I put it to 1.45 and still BSOD. uncore is at 45 with 1.3v downclocked my ram to 1333. Can someone help me at least get to 4.6? 1.45v is the most I feel comfortable with.


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Its L0G4N*
> 
> Ok, was trying to get my stable overclock of 4.5GHz to 4.6-4.7 today. At 4.5GHz with 1.275v I upped the voltage to 1.3v for 4.6 BSOD at first pass x264 Wen't back and added 1.35v same thing happend went to 1.385v still no luck finally just to see if I could even get it to run with more voltage I put it to 1.45 and still BSOD. uncore is at 45 with 1.3v downclocked my ram to 1333. Can someone help me at least get to 4.6? 1.45v is the most I feel comfortable with.


I would bet you won't be able to run that UNCORE that high. I'd set it to 39x and try the CORE at 46x, 1.3 VCORE.


----------



## pkrexer

I'm running 1.42 vcore for my 4.6 overclock. Been so for a month with no ill effects. I also bought the Intel tuning plan, so I don't really care what happens







If I'm lucky, it'll die and Intel will send me a better chip.


----------



## Polarityy

Vccin influenced my OC as you can see by my posts, on my 4.4 when I changed vccin as you advised I bsod like 5 mins into a stress test, same as not happened so far at higher settings, so its not that linear imo. I could be wrong tho


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Polarityy*
> 
> Vccin influenced my OC as you can see by my posts, on my 4.4 when I changed vccin as you advised I bsod like 5 mins into a stress test, same as not happened so far at higher settings, so its not that linear imo. I could be wrong tho


Thought it was worth a try. I've never run anything less than 1.8. If that VCORE is what it takes for stability, you may just have to back off to 43X if temps are still too high.


----------



## Mysticode

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> I would bet you won't be able to run that UNCORE that high. I'd set it to 39x and try the CORE at 46x, 1.3 VCORE.


Awesome to see you're mining like I am, using CPU. I assume you're using MinerD? Are you getting 24/7 stability out of it? If so, what are your BIOS settings currently?

Thanks.


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysticode*
> 
> Awesome to see you're mining like I am, using CPU. I assume you're using MinerD? Are you getting 24/7 stability out of it? If so, what are your BIOS settings currently?
> 
> Thanks.


Yep. Well I use it as a stability test in itself. Coupled with my gpu miner, that is the absolute max heat output my PC will have, so if it's stable then it should be stable all the time. Right now im at 48X, 1.475 VCORE, 1.9 VCCIN. Ram at profile 1 (2400 10-12-12-34), uncore at stock


----------



## Mysticode

Great, someone I can relate to!









I am also using MinerD to stress test, as it can flip instability within 10 minutes, while Prie95 can rip through 30 minutes of a Blend test, have no instability, but....

44x @ manual 1.319v/1.320v. (Seen as 1.328v).
XMP profile for timings (mhz dropped to 1600mhz for sake of testing).
P95 Blend stress test.
No LLC set. VCIN at 34x (stock instead of auto). VRIN at 2.0v.
Passed 30mins worth of testing. Failed in temperature.

It's hitting 93c at times doing that test, so I am really not comfortable with this kind of heat profile. I am just on an h100i, not a nice custom loop like you, also my 4670k is not de-lidded. MinerD isn't getting very hot though, so what do you think I should do at this point? MinerD has been running 10+ hours now without a BSOD, still at 44x, 1.32vcore, 2.0 vrin/vccin, uncore at 34x (4670k stock rate), LLC 8 (highest), and RAM at 1600mhz with recommended timings.


----------



## Polarityy

Temps are acceptable like I said somewhere in the mid 60's at 1.36 so I'm happy. I might give it a bit more since x264 and my display drivers have failed twice already and I don't know if its the OC itself.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Again, no offense to the OP, but in my experience VCCIN has has little to no effect on my stability.


It depends chip to chip, mine will NOT take the vcore required for 47x (~1.36-1.37 load for solid) with 1.9vrin + extreme llc, and i saw a few crashes at 1.95 - i have a list of probably thirty 0x0101's from trying to stabilize it without knowing to raise VRIN back when stuff was less understood
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysticode*
> 
> Gentlemen!!!
> 
> MULTIPLIER: 44x
> LLC: 8
> VRIN: 2.0v
> VCORE: 1.32v (1.344v at load)
> VCIN/CACHE: 34x
> 
> Running MinerD CPU Crypto Mining for 8+ hours now! Previously, before setting VRIN to 2.0v (had it at 1.7v or so if you recall), and not touching the VCIN/CACHE, I had max 1 hour of stability running this.
> 
> Any suggestions of what I should do next? Maybe keep the 2.0 VRIN but put VCIN/CACHE back to Auto? I kind of made both of those changes at the same time...


Can clock up cache/uncore to what you can do with like ~1.15-1.25 ring or so! Maybe even a little higher if you feel like it and temps are acceptable (because adding another ~0.05-0.08vcore for 100mhz might be undesirable though probably faster performing option)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutlawII*
> 
> Totally agree!


Sin's guide is a good quick reference, but it was made like a week after launch and not updated. This is more of a community resource thread with discussions, debate and edit rather than a static guide - there's plenty of them out there, though most are not ideal, are missing details, or are flat out wrong on some stuff
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Polarityy*
> 
> Temps are acceptable like I said somewhere in the mid 60's at 1.36 so I'm happy. I might give it a bit more since x264 and my display drivers have failed twice already and I don't know if its the OC itself.


You could try setting pci-e to gen2. You have an nvidia card? It's been really dodgy on the driver side for quite some time, though with gen2 pci-e i've not seen it actually fail x264 (just a few restart loops into hard locks, as well as soft driver crashes.. which bring down whatever game you are running and also geforce experience if you are using shadowplay at the time)


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysticode*
> 
> Great, someone I can relate to!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am also using MinerD to stress test, as it can flip instability within 10 minutes, while Prie95 can rip through 30 minutes of a Blend test, have no instability, but....
> 
> 44x @ manual 1.319v/1.320v. (Seen as 1.328v).
> XMP profile for timings (mhz dropped to 1600mhz for sake of testing).
> P95 Blend stress test.
> No LLC set. VCIN at 34x (stock instead of auto). VRIN at 2.0v.
> Passed 30mins worth of testing. Failed in temperature.
> 
> It's hitting 93c at times doing that test, so I am really not comfortable with this kind of heat profile. I am just on an h100i, not a nice custom loop like you, also my 4670k is not de-lidded. MinerD isn't getting very hot though, so what do you think I should do at this point? MinerD has been running 10+ hours now without a BSOD, still at 44x, 1.32vcore, 2.0 vrin/vccin, uncore at 34x (4670k stock rate), LLC 8 (highest), and RAM at 1600mhz with recommended timings.


Nice, those are some good numbers. If you wanted to take it one step further, I would look into some RAM OC'ing. Take it one step past that and I would de-lid.

Honestly, I knew I was going to de-lid before I got haswell, but was so nervous. Once I got it, my loop could keep it at 4.7ghz and it would top around 94C. But even now that I de-lid, temps are crazy low, but I am only at 48x so it almost wasn't worth it in my case. But in yours, you could gain way more.

Edit: Are you concerned that isn't stable? If so try the x264 benchmark as most here will tell you it's the best stability test. I myself prefer the miner or BF4. Also, you could try to move up that UNCORE. It will net you better scores in some benchmarks and/or help/hurt stability.


----------



## Mysticode

Well I personally don't think my chip is rather strong, and that is why I couldn't just get 45x with some more voltage /only/. So was curious what additionally steps I should take in additional tweaks. My ram is at it's recommended timings, should I put it up to 1866 instead of 1600?


----------



## Jedson3614

Hey Bond I also with no offense to this threads guide followed SINS guide , and in fact talk to him quite a bit. My understanding per his guide which I followed was to set SA voltage to 0.15+ and others digital and analog to auto. I kind of combined these guides as a template. I've set my SA to 0.10+, and others to auto. I'm being told to set System agent back to auto, but I don't necessarily think I should. Am I causing unnecessary heat or degradation by keep SA to 0.10+ ? Point is I set my ram from rated speeds of 1866 mhz back down to 1600 mhz. This is the reason i'm asking about SA. My chip sucks by the way and am only at 4.2 ghz. I'm following SINS guide because I have a ud3h. He really knows gigabyte well.


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysticode*
> 
> Well I personally don't think my chip is rather strong, and that is why I couldn't just get 45x with some more voltage /only/. So was curious what additionally steps I should take in additional tweaks. My ram is at it's recommended timings, should I put it up to 1866 instead of 1600?


What RAM is it? You will likely be able to get it faster
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jedson3614*
> 
> Hey Bond I also with no offense to this threads guide followed SINS guide , and in fact talk to him quite a bit. My understanding per his guide which i followed was to set SA voltage to 0.15+ and others digital and analog to auto. I kind of combined these guides as a template. I've set my SA to 0.10+, and others to auto. I'm being told to set System agent back to auto, but I don't necessarily think I should. Am I causing unnecessary heat or degradation by keep SA to 0.10+ ? Point is I set my ram from rated speeds of 1866 mhz back down to 1600 mhz. This is the reason i'm asking about SA. My chip sucks by the way and am only at 4.2 ghz. I'm following SINS guide because I have a ud3h. He really knows gigabyte well.


You know, I tried that too but never had any positive results. May revisit that again if I tinker with my ram. One would ASSUME that the increased (although small) SA, IA, IO voltages would mean more heat, but i'm not 100% sure.

If you're sure your ram can/will run at faster speed and timings, yet you still aren't stable, I would def try the +0.1 to each and see if it helps.

Actually, I believe System Agent voltage only really pertains to BASE CLOCK OC, so if you're like me just using the multi, just leave it at stock.


----------



## Jedson3614

I basically above have the same issue, my chip really sucks.


----------



## Jedson3614

Yeah I get that , but my issue really isn't an issue, what I meant was I don't see any real world heat difference like raised temps with my 0.10 +, what I'm asking is do you think i'm harming anything by leaving it alone at 0.10 +? I can simply turn it back to auto but if I don't have to why bother since i'm not really seeing any heat or stability issues in fact its stable, if I turn it back it may not be because my chip sucks, that was my point. Am I harming anything by leaving it to 0.10+ and not back to auto ?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Actually, I believe System Agent voltage only really pertains to BASE CLOCK OC


All of the extreme RAM ocers think otherwise >.>


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jedson3614*
> 
> Yeah I get that , but my issue really isn't an issue, what I meant was I don't see any real world heat difference like raised temps with my 0.10 +, what I'm asking is do you think i'm harming anything by leaving it alone at 0.10 +? I can simply turn it back to auto but if I don't have to why bother since i'm not really seeing any heat or stability issues in fact its stable, if I turn it back it may not be because my chip sucks, that was my point. Am I harming anything by leaving it to 0.10+ and not back to auto ?


I highly doubt there is any harm leaving it at +0.1. But to be sure on temps, I personally would test with and without
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> All of the extreme RAM ocers think otherwise >.>


Maybe I was wrong then. I was pretty sure I heard it was mainly for Base Clock'ing....


----------



## Jedson3614

Perhaps you can answer my question then man, as far as sins guide goes, this is the reason I set it slightly lower because my ram isn't really high just 1600 mhz, but I think having that extra little bit helps at 0.10 +!


----------



## Jedson3614

I have and see very to little no difference, in fact its the same believe it or not. My ambient room temps are cool enough to really not worry about it. If barley at times maybe a degree higher might occur but its variable.


----------



## Mysticode

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> What RAM is it? You will likely be able to get it faster
> You know, I tried that too but never had any positive results. May revisit that again if I tinker with my ram. One would ASSUME that the increased (although small) SA, IA, IO voltages would mean more heat, but i'm not 100% sure.
> 
> If you're sure your ram can/will run at faster speed and timings, yet you still aren't stable, I would def try the +0.1 to each and see if it helps.
> 
> Actually, I believe System Agent voltage only really pertains to BASE CLOCK OC, so if you're like me just using the multi, just leave it at stock.


http://www.corsair.com/en/vengeancer-pro-series-8gb-2-x-4gb-ddr3-dram-1866mhz-c9-memory-kit-cmy8gx3m2a1866c9r.html

Speed: 1866MHz
Tested Latency: 9-10-9-27
Voltage: 1.5V


----------



## Jedson3614

Its in my rig builder and in fact I believe he linked the ram I have. Except I have 16gb 2 x 8GB


----------



## Polarityy

So it passed 15 rounds having failed one pass (not responding), I gave it a bit more and its sitting now at 1.364 and I think its stable, temps are virtually the same. The driver issue I never had before and I do have a GTX780 in this system, I'll give PCIE 2.0 thing a go see what happens. I got a question tho, when I'm 100% sure I'm stable how can get adaptive on? I tried it but it just BSOD dunno really what setting to put on the offset, any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Its L0G4N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> I would bet you won't be able to run that UNCORE that high. I'd set it to 39x and try the CORE at 46x, 1.3 VCORE.


I'll give it a try.

Update: I got 4.6 stable now. Going to head for 4.7 before the end of the night.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Polarityy*
> 
> I think I have a problem with x264 sometimes it just stops responding is that due to the OC? or is the program just screwed up in some way?


When I used this, the only time it simply froze was lack of volts on cache. I could either lower cache multi or raise cache volts and it wouldn't freeze. If something else was off however, it would BSOD.


----------



## fleetfeather

yep, hard freezing is almost always unstable cache









to confirm it, you can run Aida64 stress test, with only the "stress cache" box ticked; it should give you the same result as you're seeing in x264


----------



## Rob78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Polarityy*
> 
> So it passed 15 rounds having failed one pass (not responding), I gave it a bit more and its sitting now at 1.364 and I think its stable, temps are virtually the same. The driver issue I never had before and I do have a GTX780 in this system, I'll give PCIE 2.0 thing a go see what happens. I got a question tho, when I'm 100% sure I'm stable how can get adaptive on? I tried it but it just BSOD dunno really what setting to put on the offset, any help would be greatly appreciated.


Great to see some progress with your oc ,, 15 rounds is decent and try it some more times just to be sure it can pass it several times. 30-40 rounds would be great but most ppl seem to settle with 20 or so. Gaming with BF3 or BF4 are also good indicators aswell as Far Cry 3 i believe. I have no idea why you have the driver issue tho. Dealing with adaptive voltage seems to be tricky. I have gigabyte and i just use manual voltage and it drops auto to low idle status.


----------



## Its L0G4N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Its L0G4N*
> 
> I'll give it a try.
> 
> Update: I got 4.6 stable now. Going to head for 4.7 before the end of the night.


Update2: tried 4.7 at 1.42v no luck. Either I need to mess with more settings or I need more voltage.


----------



## D-Dow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Polarityy*
> 
> So it passed 15 rounds having failed one pass (not responding), I gave it a bit more and its sitting now at 1.364 and I think its stable, temps are virtually the same. The driver issue I never had before and I do have a GTX780 in this system, I'll give PCIE 2.0 thing a go see what happens. I got a question tho, when I'm 100% sure I'm stable how can get adaptive on? I tried it but it just BSOD dunno really what setting to put on the offset, any help would be greatly appreciated.


I don't use the offset in Adaptive mode just the Turbo, I input 1.22 for adaptive uncore volage and in the Turbo mode for the multiplier voltage I type 1.35 Enter, then below that it will show your Total adaptive voltage which is the offset (which is zero) + the turbo mode voltage (which is the max voltage you want the max multiplier running at which moves about randomly).


----------



## Johny Boy

This is what i got from my dud.

4.3Ghz [email protected]
Uncore [email protected]
Everyting @ stock
Stable for a week except BF4 which gave me BSOD's so upped my Vcore(bios) by .002V just for BF4 and all BSOD's went away.

Then slogged two straight days with broken finger to hit 4.5Ghz with following and somehow it seems stable ( might be not ) before i hit BF4 again.









4.5Ghz
Vcore ( BIOS ) - 1.310V
Uncore - 37x/ 1.10V
Vrin - 1.8V
LLC - Extreme
Others - Stock/Auto
Going to play BF4 and hope no more BSOD's









One thing i observed is when you keep Uncore-34/[email protected] stock, it automatically bump ups to 40x when you are into Windows and worst part was that everytime i put 34/35x in BIOS and hit x264 / IBT stress testing i was getting BSOD's from first Vcore setting to final.Then out curiosity tried to do stress test on XTU ( third tester in my OC stress buster ) and to my surprise i saw Uncore [email protected] 0.80V
















Pictures coming on next post.


----------



## fleetfeather

Ummmm... 4.3 @ 1.20v and 4.5 @ 1.31v is not at all a "dud" haha..


----------



## Mysticode

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Ummmm... 4.3 @ 1.20v and 4.5 @ 1.31v is not at all a "dud" haha..


I'm getting 4.4 @ 1.32v with a 34x uncore, and 2.0v vrin


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysticode*
> 
> Gentlemen!!!
> 
> MULTIPLIER: 44x
> LLC: 8
> VRIN: 2.0v
> VCORE: 1.32v (1.344v at load)
> VCIN/CACHE: 34x
> 
> Running MinerD CPU Crypto Mining for 8+ hours now! Previously, before setting VRIN to 2.0v (had it at 1.7v or so if you recall), and not touching the VCIN/CACHE, I had max 1 hour of stability running this.
> 
> Any suggestions of what I should do next? Maybe keep the 2.0 VRIN but put VCIN/CACHE back to Auto? I kind of made both of those changes at the same time...


So you got stable for one multiplier higher?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frenky91*
> 
> Hi i managed to overclok my cpu to 4.6ghz finaly and it is stable... i was at 4.2ghz but wonted 4.5ghz because my i5 2500k was on it... so i will share pictures so it may will help you... btw i will lower cpu voltage because for 4.2ghz i only need 1.150v
> 
> specs: i5 4670k
> 
> msi z87gd65 gaming
> 
> corsair 4x2gb=8gb
> 
> Pictures:


If you could fill out the form on the first page, that'd be great.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulbytes*
> 
> wondering.... is anyone here on daily with vcore above 1.35v ? and for how long already... thanks


Chart shows you. I've had it running on 1.42 as daily OC for 2 months. Days I game, nights I hammer it with chess.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jedson3614*
> 
> I never said it wouldn't work lol, I'm just saying with that type of vcore you must at least have a custom loop, that isn't going to fly with everyday users or overclockers, and with that type of vcore top recommend short of a custom loop is insane. I never stated it wouldn't work, and I personally have not, but have read posts about haswell chips dying above 1.35. Ill try and find the links. Also take into consideration the level of varience of haswell chips. As a standard norm 1.45v is not a good idea.


You've read chips dying above 1.35? Link me please, I don't believe it. THe only incidents I've heard are from some guy who delidded and probably broke it via delid and THEN ran Prime, most likely on adaptive voltage. FTW is on 1.5v and no problems so far. I'm on 1.42v under heavy use. Temps differ from person to person and the benchmark a lot.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johny Boy*
> 
> This is what i got from my dud.
> 
> 4.3Ghz [email protected]
> Uncore [email protected]
> Everyting @ stock
> Stable for a week except BF4 which gave me BSOD's so upped my Vcore(bios) by .002V just for BF4 and all BSOD's went away.
> 
> Then slogged two straight days with broken finger to hit 4.5Ghz with following and somehow it seems stable ( might be not ) before i hit BF4 again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.5Ghz
> Vcore ( BIOS ) - 1.310V
> Uncore - 37x/ 1.10V
> Vrin - 1.8V
> LLC - Extreme
> Others - Stock/Auto
> Going to play BF4 and hope no more BSOD's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One thing i observed is when you keep Uncore-34/[email protected] stock, it automatically bump ups to 40x when you are into Windows and worst part was that everytime i put 34/35x in BIOS and hit x264 / IBT stress testing i was getting BSOD's from first Vcore setting to final.Then out curiosity tried to do stress test on XTU ( third tester in my OC stress buster ) and to my surprise i saw Uncore [email protected] 0.80V
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pictures coming on next post.


Okie. So that's two different CPUs? Nvm, looks like one CPU?


----------



## Mysticode

Dark, I've had it at 44x for awhile now.

The only way I got stable for 12+ (on going) hours now is by going up to 2.0 vrin, and setting up the 34x uncore like you suggested. Was just wondering for the sake of testing if you think I should ditch the uncore and go back to Auto or not?


----------



## BoredErica

Oh right, so x44 was where you couldn't stabilize but now it's stable, right. For the sake of testing stick with 34 uncore. Only touch uncore after you've decided this is as high as your core will go. Once you've hit that point, then you can overclock that uncore but NEVER decrease the core multiplier to get that extra uncore multiplier(s). Chances are your uncore will not be as high as your core, but we want it that way. If you manage to get 44/44, more power to you.

So you'd rather have 44/34 than 43/43. Uncore is secondary.

You can raise uncore voltage to try to get a higher uncore overclock, that is acceptable. Just try not to hit over 1.3v, that's quite a lot for uncore. Uncore voltage also slightly affects temps.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysticode*
> 
> I'm getting 4.4 @ 1.32v with a 34x uncore, and 2.0v vrin


that's worse than average, but there's still been worse


----------



## BoredErica

*Very excited* to bring you the latest rounds of updates to the guide! It will be updated shortly.

First up:
Stress test temperatures updated. Fixed Prime "30.1" which was probably "28.1". Now using 28.3. New programs included, deleted OCCT Medium result so there are only L and S temps. (Crowding up chart and doing nothing)





Linpack 28k isn't actually 100C, I had to stop within 30 seconds due to CPU meltdown. I'm not destroying a CPU for the data.

*And now, for the Adaptive vs C states data:*

My tests show that adaptive is a USELESS voltage mode.

Adaptive On Cstates Off showed the same idle voltage as Adaptive off (Override) Cstates off.

Adaptive Off Cstates On showed very low idle voltage.
Adaptive On Cstates On showed identical results to Adaptive Off Cstates On.

Having Adaptive On means your voltage increases by a large amount during a synthetic stress test. Because adaptive doesn't seem to do anything and of this possible safety hazard, *I now recommend people to turn Adaptive OFF and Cstates ON to C7.*

In all three cases, the idle clock speed of the processor did not change as measured by HWinfo. For this I also doublechecked with CPUZ and it agreed with HWinfo.

*Input Voltage and Uncore increasing temps: The Verdict*

No significant or easily measurable increase in temps were present. The temperatures were within margin of error. Tested with Prime95 28.3 with HWinfo.

Test settings:
Default Setting:
43/34

1.25/1.18

1.9v Vrin

Testing Uncore increase in temps:

43/31

1.25/1.28

1.9v Vrin

Testing Uncore + Input Voltage:
43/34

1.25/1.28

2.15v

*Testing for LLC:*

Please note I can only test LLC for MSI G45 Gaming Board. For this mobo, the setting is under the "DigitAll Power" section. Also note that LLC is for Vrin, NOT Vcore, Load tested with Prime95 28.3 with HWinfo. The Vrin as set by BIOS is 2.15v.

12% LLC:

IDLE: 2.176v

LOAD: 2.112v

100% LLC:
IDLE: 2.176v

LOAD: 2.16v


----------



## Architecture

Howdy, y'all! I found this thread today while Googling for some OC guides, specifically for an Intel Core i5 4670K. I want to thank each and every one of you for being tremendously helpful. Looks like I'm on the lower end as far as performances goes, but I hit a respectable 4.4GHz across all four cores at 1.215V for 90 minutes straight in AIDA64. Here's an image to corroborate my findings:










I would be happy to add my results to the Google Doc, if someone would like to invite me to be able to edit it.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Architecture*
> 
> Howdy, y'all! I found this thread today while Googling for some OC guides, specifically for an Intel Core i5 4670K. I want to thank each and every one of you for being tremendously helpful. Looks like I'm on the lower end as far as performances goes, but I hit a respectable 4.4GHz across all four cores at 1.215V for 90 minutes straight in AIDA64. Here's an image to corroborate my findings:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would be happy to add my results to the Google Doc, if someone would like to invite me to be able to edit it.


Hey, welcome to the forum. The guide states:

Quote:


> In order to be charted you need to fill out this form:
> 
> Username:
> CPU Model:
> Core Multiplier: [If you used Blck strap, put what Blck and mention your resulting frequency]
> CPU VID: This is the CPU core voltage value you input into BIOS.
> Vcore: This is the CPU Vcore reading from Hwinfo or HWMonitor under load. "Load" depends on what you're stressing.
> Uncore Multiplier:
> Uncore Voltage:
> Cooling Solution:
> Stability Test: [Any test is OK, synthetic or not. List how long test is run.]
> Batch Number: [Not required but helps people.]
> Ram Speed: [Timings if you know them.]
> Input Voltage: [aka VCCIN, Vrin, Eventual Input Voltage]
> Motherboard: [Optional. Not required to be charted, not required for picture verification.]
> 
> For the final picture verification column, you need to show a working picture to have it show "YES", otherwise it will be blank. The picture must contain the stress test, proof that the test was run as long as you claimed, AND it must also show HWmonitor or HWInfo's vcore reading. No, only VID will not cut it. Vcore. To be clear, I'm looking for the sensors part of Hwinfo, not the hardware overview which shows CPU and GPU logos. You do NOT need picture verification to be listed in the chart above, you only need it for the "YES" in the picture verification column.


----------



## error-id10t

I'm not sure if there's a spelling error with the adaptive off information or mobo variance.. I know it's called manual on mine when I posted it here.

Secondly, the XTU Bench temps.. I recommend you highlight that the temperature varies depending on your RAM speed. For example 1600MHz is a lot cooler compared to 2400MHz. Got no idea if that happens on the other programs.

add: you could also add that you don't NEED to use Balanced mode. You can use High Performance if you just drop the min. CPU to 5%, you'll get the same drops as balanced. I don't know exactly why but Balanced mode neuters your bench results (even if you change min. CPU to 100).


----------



## Architecture

Username: Architecture
CPU Model: Intel Core i5 4670K
Core Multiplier: 44x
CPU VID: 1.215V
Vcore: 1.217V Max
Uncore Multiplier: 34x
Uncore Voltage: Auto
Cooling Solution: Cooler Master Hyper 212 Evo
Stability Test: AIDA64 Extreme System Stability, ran 90 minutes
Batch Number: Unknown, made in Costa Rica (will my packaging list batch # information? I've got the box and manual downstairs)
Ram Speed: G. Skill Sniper 2x4GB @ 1600MHz (manual, XMP defines 1866MHz), CAS timing is 9-10-9-28
Input Voltage: 1.7V, I believe (didn't adjust this setting)
Motherboard: Asus Z87-A


----------



## Mysticode

A wee bit of an update, I am still at 44x, 2.0 vrin, 34x uncore, and LLC lvl 8. I have been stable so far (not the biggest margin of testing) at 1.32v vcore, but I decided to test out 1.30v vcore to help lower temps a tad.

I am now running x264 64bit to see how long it remains stable, I am hoping for 20 passes! Thanks Mr. Darkwizzle for your ongoing support


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> I'm not sure if there's a spelling error with the adaptive off information or mobo variance.. I know it's called manual on mine when I posted it here.
> 
> Secondly, the XTU Bench temps.. I recommend you highlight that the temperature varies depending on your RAM speed. For example 1600MHz is a lot cooler compared to 2400MHz. Got no idea if that happens on the other programs.
> 
> add: you could also add that you don't NEED to use Balanced mode. You can use High Performance if you just drop the min. CPU to 5%, you'll get the same drops as balanced. I don't know exactly why but Balanced mode neuters your bench results (even if you change min. CPU to 100).


-By adaptive off, I meant not adaptive. As in manual or override.

-For XTU Bench temps, I will investigate that in just a bit.

-I'll look into it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysticode*
> 
> A wee bit of an update, I am still at 44x, 2.0 vrin, 34x uncore, and LLC lvl 8. I have been stable so far (not the biggest margin of testing) at 1.32v vcore, but I decided to test out 1.30v vcore to help lower temps a tad.
> 
> I am now running x264 64bit to see how long it remains stable, I am hoping for 20 passes! Thanks Mr. Darkwizzle for your ongoing support
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No problem.


----------



## Mysticode

It runs four times by default... How do i make it run twenty?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysticode*
> 
> It runs four times by default... How do i make it run twenty?


Loop script is in the first post. The first post is a great resource, check it out.

http://www.techarp.com/showarticle.aspx?artno=520
http://www.2shared.com/file/QFMVNyhj/bench_script_loop_user.html

First is download to version 5 of the x264, second is the loop script. The script was designed for version 5.


----------



## Mysticode

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Loop script is in the first post. The first post is a great resource, check it out.
> 
> http://www.techarp.com/showarticle.aspx?artno=520
> http://www.2shared.com/file/QFMVNyhj/bench_script_loop_user.html
> 
> First is download to version 5 of the x264, second is the loop script. The script was designed for version 5.


Well let's see if I can last the normal run through first ?


----------



## BoredErica

The second part of the test is where the real stress is at. If you just run the x264 without the script, you'll do a Part 1 pass then Part 2 pass, and then Part 1 pass and then Part 2 pass and then it'll say it's done. But in reality half the time you spent waiting were spent doing a run that isn't even stressful. The really stressful run is where you start lagging. And the loop script makes it so that after Part 1 (the nonstressful one) is done once, it'll loop Part 2 until you set it to stop. So not only is it convinient in that it lets you loop without being next to the computer, it makes the runs faster.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> I'm not sure if there's a spelling error with the adaptive off information or mobo variance.. I know it's called manual on mine when I posted it here.
> 
> Secondly, the XTU Bench temps.. I recommend you highlight that the temperature varies depending on your RAM speed. For example 1600MHz is a lot cooler compared to 2400MHz. Got no idea if that happens on the other programs.
> 
> add: you could also add that you don't NEED to use Balanced mode. You can use High Performance if you just drop the min. CPU to 5%, you'll get the same drops as balanced. I don't know exactly why but Balanced mode neuters your bench results (even if you change min. CPU to 100).


What do you mean by max or min CPU?

I've noticed up to a 10% temp difference in Celcius when running 1333 vs 2133 ram.


----------



## Mysticode

Awesome.

It's working on x264 v5.1, as long as it's running we're ok right?


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> I'm not sure if there's a spelling error with the adaptive off information or mobo variance.. I know it's called manual on mine when I posted it here.
> 
> Secondly, the XTU Bench temps.. I recommend you highlight that the temperature varies depending on your RAM speed. For example 1600MHz is a lot cooler compared to 2400MHz. Got no idea if that happens on the other programs.
> 
> add: you could also add that you don't NEED to use Balanced mode. You can use High Performance if you just drop the min. CPU to 5%, you'll get the same drops as balanced. I don't know exactly why but Balanced mode neuters your bench results (even if you change min. CPU to 100).


There's more to the power profiles than max/min CPU. Other stuff like Link State Power Management, sleep settings, etc.


----------



## error-id10t

I know there's a difference but make Balanced look like High Performance.. it will performance worse. So why use it if you can simply use high performance, max it out, drop min. CPU to 5% and have everything running nicely.


----------



## D-Dow

I can't get my BLCK past 105, I've read/heard that you shouldn't go past 5% anyway (for your mobo's sake), but why in He-y-ell! does it have a "range" from 80 to 300 MHz!! that you can set!? Anyway upped my multiplier and now almost 4.8 GHz which I've never been stable at.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D-Dow*
> 
> I can't get my BLCK past 105, I've read/heard that you shouldn't go past 5% anyway (for your mobo's sake), but why in He-y-ell! does it have a "range" from 80 to 300 MHz!! that you can set!? Anyway upped my multiplier and now almost 4.8 GHz which I've never been stable at.


As it has been stated to you mutliple times. Strap clocking is not very functional on haswell and there is no reason to use it unless you are doing it purely for testing purpose or trying to achieve a weird clock number like 4750Mhz.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> As it has been stated to you mutliple times. Strap clocking is not very functional on haswell and there is no reason to use it unless you are doing it purely for testing purpose or trying to achieve a weird clock number like 4750Mhz.


haha... currently running 4550 due to WHEA errors at 4.6


----------



## BoredErica

Did you guys know that according to XTU, 4670k turbos to 4.6ghz if all four cores are active? That means my 4.6ghz is 1ghz higher than what I could've achieved without touching the settings.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Did you guys know that according to XTU, 4670k turbos to 4.6ghz if all four cores are active? That means my 4.6ghz is 1ghz higher than what I could've achieved without touching the settings.


Wanna read that again? The 4670k turbos up to 3.8ghz, not 4.6ghz....


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Wanna read that again? The 4670k turbos up to 3.8ghz, not 4.6ghz....


I mean, 3.6ghz. 3.8ghz if ONE core is active.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I mean, 3.6ghz. 3.8ghz if ONE core is active.


Before I OC'd mine, it was always at 3.8ghz, no matter what I was doing.....My understanding of the Turbo is this: as long as your cooling solution can handle it, Turbo will be active.


----------



## BoredErica

Check it out:



Keep in mind XTU is software from Intel itself.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Check it out:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep in mind XTU is software from Intel itself.


I get that, but notice that it says "Proposed"? Is your OC currently active, with Turbo enabled in the UEFI? That would certainly explain it....See if it says the same thing when you go back to the default settings....


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> I get that, but notice that it says "Proposed"? Is your OC currently active, with Turbo enabled in the UEFI? That would certainly explain it....See if it says the same thing when you go back to the default settings....


Imma agree with Blaze here. It is showing your manual voltage in the proposed settings, so I guarantee it's just reading your current information.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Imma agree with Blaze here. It is showing your manual voltage in the proposed settings, so I guarantee it's just reading your current information.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> I get that, but notice that it says "Proposed"? Is your OC currently active, with Turbo enabled in the UEFI? That would certainly explain it....See if it says the same thing when you go back to the default settings....


And I disagree with both of you.

I just set everything back to default just now.

HWinfo reads x48 on idle.

XTU reads turbo boost on, every setting is identical to defaults according to XTU sensors.

HWinfo reads x48 idle, x46 on chess load.

CPUZ agrees.


----------



## blaze2210

I'm about to restart my PC, so I'll check it out for sure....So far though, XTU is showing all of the settings that I personally set in the UEFI....I'll have pics of my actual settings in a couple minutes or so....



And my UEFI settings:


----------



## BoredErica

IDLE



1 CORE



I think the issue is that 1) The processor tries to get each core involved. So a single threaded application has each core active but doing very little. So I set affinity to 1 core. The second issue is the speeds are all over the place. But if you look at average speeds (I know the picture is taken too soon, but I left it running for a few minutes), the average speed of each core is 3.73 ish. Which means each core was taking turned fluctuating from 3.8 to 3.7 I think.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> And I disagree with both of you.
> 
> I just set everything back to default just now.
> HWinfo reads x48 on idle.
> XTU reads turbo boost on, every setting is identical to defaults according to XTU sensors.
> 
> HWinfo reads x48 idle, x46 on chess load.
> CPUZ agrees.


Did you go into the UEFI to restore the default settings, or did you restore them to default using XTU? XTU requires a restart for the changes to take effect...

38x is the Turbo speed, which is what the 4670k is supposed to boost up to....Before I OC'd this CPU, I never saw it go above 3.8ghz, no matter what the circumstances were....


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Did you go into the UEFI to restore the default settings, or did you restore them to default using XTU? XTU requires a restart for the changes to take effect...


I used the BIOS. I didn't even know the XTU can restore settings.


----------



## BoredErica

Followup picture, all four cores under load:



3.6ghz as predicted.

I think this without a doubt proves that turbo scales depending on how many cores it thinks is under load.


----------



## blaze2210

Do you still have your C-States manually set to C7, with the other Power Saving options enabled? Or did you go completely back to defaults?


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Followup picture, all four cores under load:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3.6ghz as predicted.
> 
> I think this without a doubt proves that turbo scales depending on how many cores it thinks is under load.


I didn't think that was in dispute, it definitely sets the multiplier based on how many active cores there are. It's been that way since Sandy at least.


----------



## D-Dow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> As it has been stated to you mutliple times. Strap clocking is not very functional on haswell and there is no reason to use it unless you are doing it purely for testing purpose or trying to achieve a weird clock number like 4750Mhz.


As I understand it, BLCK is different than 125 167 200 BLCK "Strap" (which only affect 3-4 things like ratio memory and cache)

I can get 111 BLCK, and it's very sweet place to be, just the computer is poppin, lively. The problem is game freezes, hard freezes, and I have to power off to reboot. As I understand it, still frame freezes (no BSOD), is, a Memory problem, umm maybe too tight of timings set, Or I guess maybe too much OC of MHz on the memory. When I set to 111 BLCK the 1600 memory is OC'd to 1776  so I guess it's fine idk

I relaxed my timings for tomorrow, I don't have time to test now, saved another profile, I have to sleep, but Game Still Screen freezes (Hard) are a memory problem are they not? If I play on another setting with a 105 BLCK then no freezes, AS LONG AS, my timings are set to 9-10-9-30...if I try to 9-9-9-27 or the like, then the freezes start happening again, but on this High of a BLCK which ups the memory even more from 1680 @ 105 BLCK to 1776 @ 111 BLCK then I guess I accordingly, Must relax the timings even more from 9-10-9-30 to idk?? what? tomorrow I'll be going from 10-10-10-30..Do you guys have any other timings for such a higher memory MHz? I know 1866 is a standard that, depending on the RAM, may even have 10-11-10- (what?) What's a standard timing for higher RAM to set my OC'd 1600 RAM at?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> I didn't think that was in dispute, it definitely sets the multiplier based on how many active cores there are. It's been that way since Sandy at least.


I never knew that. Well, them two people were disagreeing with me.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Do you still have your C-States manually set to C7, with the other Power Saving options enabled? Or did you go completely back to defaults?


Why does that affect the results? All settings to default, except C states which is at C7. I highly doubt C7 is causing the difference and it's annoying to have to go back and redo all the pictures for default C states. I don't even know the default.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Followup picture, all four cores under load:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *3.6ghz as predicted.*
> 
> I think this without a doubt proves that turbo scales depending on how many cores it thinks is under load.


I'm pretty sure that we were discussing whether or not the 4670k would boost up to 4.6ghz on default settings....Every 4670k owner should know that their CPU goes to 3.8ghz, I don't believe that fact was ever being doubted....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I never knew that. Well, them two people were disagreeing with me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why does that affect the results? All settings to default, except C states which is at C7. I highly doubt C7 is causing the difference and it's annoying to have to go back and redo all the pictures for default C states. I don't even know the default.


That question was sheer curiosity, when I'm looking at data, it's helpful to have all of the facts - or at least as many as I can possibly have....


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> I'm pretty sure that we were discussing whether or not the 4670k would boost up to 4.6ghz on default settings....Every 4670k owner should know that their CPU goes to 3.8ghz, I don't believe that fact was ever being doubted....


If I am reading correctly, Forceman agrees with my conclusions, saying that it should have been known all along.

The intel specification webpage lists 3.8ghz as "max turbo frequency" which leaves room for lower turbos.

Their turbo boost specifications webpage lists:

Intel Turbo Boost Technology 2.0 is activated when the Operating System (OS) requests the highest processor performance state (P0).

The maximum frequency of Intel Turbo Boost Technology 2.0 is dependent on the number of active cores. The amount of time the processor spends in the Intel Turbo Boost Technology 2.0 state depends on the workload and operating environment.

Any of the following can set the upper limit of Intel Turbo Boost Technology 2.0 on a given workload:


*Number of active cores*
Estimated current consumption
Estimated power consumption
Processor temperature

*This can be found here: http://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/architecture-and-technology/turbo-boost/turbo-boost-technology.html?wapkw=turbo+boost*


----------



## Forceman

Are you guys mixing up 3.6 and 4.6? I think there was a typo somewhere (4.6 written instead of 3.6) and you might have gotten your wires crossed.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D-Dow*
> 
> As I understand it, BLCK is different than 125 167 200 BLCK "Strap" (which only affect 3-4 things like ratio memory and cache)
> 
> I can get 111 BLCK, and it's very sweet place to be, just the computer is poppin, lively. The problem is game freezes, hard freezes, and I have to power off to reboot. As I understand it, still frame freezes (no BSOD), is, a Memory problem, umm maybe too tight of timings set, Or I guess maybe too much OC of MHz on the memory. When I set to 111 BLCK the 1600 memory is OC'd to 1776  so I guess it's fine idk
> 
> I relaxed my timings for tomorrow, I don't have time to test now, saved another profile, I have to sleep, but Game Still Screen freezes (Hard) are a memory problem are they not? If I play on another setting with a 105 BLCK then no freezes, AS LONG AS, my timings are set to 9-10-9-30...if I try to 9-9-9-27 or the like, then the freezes start happening again, but on this High of a BLCK which ups the memory even more from 1680 @ 105 BLCK to 1776 @ 111 BLCK then I guess I accordingly, Must relax the timings even more from 9-10-9-30 to idk?? what? tomorrow I'll be going from 10-10-10-30..Do you guys have any other timings for such a higher memory MHz? I know 1866 is a standard that, depending on the RAM, may even have 10-11-10- (what?) What's a standard timing for higher RAM to set my OC'd 1600 RAM at?


Freeze will be due to cache voltage too low most probably, with memory instability somewhat less likely (yet still very possible). When you adjust bclk, you're moving core clock, cache clock, and memory clock. Please don't use bclk of 111 rofl - youre in no-mans land with that. Use a higher multiplier with lower bclk instead. The formula is:

Frequency * bclk * strap (adjust decimal points as necessary)

The higher you attempt to clock memory, the looser the timings. No set timings apply for a given frequency; it's specific to the DIMMs themselves. If you bought lower-end memory, chances are you won't be able to clock it much higher even with loser timings and more voltage - memory is not a cpu, not all DIMMs are on the same playing field and different clocks aren't a matter of chance. The only exception I can think of for low clocked memory which can reach high clocks is Samsung Green


----------



## BoredErica

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Intel_Core_i5_microprocessors#cite_note-turbo2-3

Lists 4670k with Turbo of: 2/3/4/4. With 3.4 stock.

4 core active = 3.4 +2. = 3.6

3 core active = 3.4 + 3 =3.7

2 core active = 3.4 + 4 =3.8

1 Core active = 3.4 + 4 =3.8

The number I add is from their chart on Wikipedia. Each number is one bin or 100mhz of OC.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Are you guys mixing up 3.6 and 4.6? I think there was a typo somewhere (4.6 written instead of 3.6) and you might have gotten your wires crossed.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Every 4670k owner should know that their CPU goes to 3.8ghz, I don't believe that fact was ever being doubted....
> 
> 
> 
> The thing I'm saying is, 3.8 on perfect conditions which won't be replicated unless you tweak core affinity, and 3.8 is max and can be as low as 3.6, which I had no idea was the case.
> 
> *Yay, I learn many things about Haswell today. Many things. *
Click to expand...


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Are you guys mixing up 3.6 and 4.6? I think there was a typo somewhere (4.6 written instead of 3.6) and you might have gotten your wires crossed.


I'm thinking so, too. I was assuming he meant 4.6Ghz at stock. Which made me really confused because I know Darkwizzie knows better.


----------



## BoredErica

It was a typo which I thought I clearly correct in the followup post to Blaze's post which first pointed out the typo.









I did some benchmarks and at 3.6ghz vs 4.6/4.2, I managed to grab a 27% performance boost on chess. Excellent, excellent, excellent.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Freeze will be due to cache voltage too low most probably, with memory instability somewhat less likely (yet still very possible). When you adjust bclk, you're moving core clock, cache clock, and memory clock. Please don't use bclk of 111 rofl - youre in no-mans land with that. Use a higher multiplier with lower bclk instead. The formula is:
> 
> Frequency * bclk * strap (adjust decimal points as necessary)
> 
> The higher you attempt to clock memory, the looser the timings. No set timings apply for a given frequency; it's specific to the DIMMs themselves. If you bought lower-end memory, chances are you won't be able to clock it much higher even with loser timings and more voltage - memory is not a cpu, not all DIMMs are on the same playing field and different clocks aren't a matter of chance. The only exception I can think of for low clocked memory which can reach high clocks is Samsung Green


Cache voltage is probably too low because he is using BCLK and that would up the uncore ratio if I'm not mistaken.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D-Dow*
> 
> As I understand it, BLCK is different than 125 167 200 BLCK "Strap" (which only affect 3-4 things like ratio memory and cache)
> 
> I can get 111 BLCK, and it's very sweet place to be, just the computer is poppin, lively. The problem is game freezes, hard freezes, and I have to power off to reboot. As I understand it, still frame freezes (no BSOD), is, a Memory problem, umm maybe too tight of timings set, Or I guess maybe too much OC of MHz on the memory. When I set to 111 BLCK the 1600 memory is OC'd to 1776  so I guess it's fine idk
> 
> I relaxed my timings for tomorrow, I don't have time to test now, saved another profile, I have to sleep, but Game Still Screen freezes (Hard) are a memory problem are they not? If I play on another setting with a 105 BLCK then no freezes, AS LONG AS, my timings are set to 9-10-9-30...if I try to 9-9-9-27 or the like, then the freezes start happening again, but on this High of a BLCK which ups the memory even more from 1680 @ 105 BLCK to 1776 @ 111 BLCK then I guess I accordingly, Must relax the timings even more from 9-10-9-30 to idk?? what? tomorrow I'll be going from 10-10-10-30..Do you guys have any other timings for such a higher memory MHz? I know 1866 is a standard that, depending on the RAM, may even have 10-11-10- (what?) What's a standard timing for higher RAM to set my OC'd 1600 RAM at?


Basically what he said. with Haswell, hard lockups are usually caused from uncore voltage being too low/uncore being set to high (Basically the same thing, but Uncore has voltage walls, too)

Again. It is best to test what is the highest multiplier you can achieve is that way you are messing with one variable at a time instead of quite a few. With BCLK you are messing with core multi, uncore multi, ram, and then all the voltages that apply. Too. Many. Variables.

Use the mutli first while messing with VRIN and Vcore in small increments separately and find stability.


----------



## steven88

jameyscott....Couldn't you just turn up VRIN to 1.9v or 2.0v and just call it a day? Just go ahead and raise the Vcore from there?? I heard VRIN doesn't really effect temps anyway.


----------



## fleetfeather

You're not mistaken, that is very much correct. Especially with bclk 111, which would move a uncore clock of 4.0 all the way up to 4.4 lols. That's deffs going to need moar voltage haha.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steven88*
> 
> jameyscott....Couldn't you just turn up VRIN to 1.9v or 2.0v and just call it a day? Just go ahead and raise the Vcore from there?? I heard VRIN doesn't really effect temps anyway.


That's pretty much exactly what I did. Doug told me to do so. Just put your VRIN to whatever setting you are comfortable with and up that vcore. I knew I wasn't going to be temp limited at all though. At least for the voltages I felt safe using. I only suggested doing that because I don't know his cooling solution and what temps he is comfortable with. If he is okay with 65C and only has a Coolermaster 212 EVO every degree is going to count. That's an extreme example, but you get the point.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> You're not mistaken, that is very much correct. Especially with bclk 111, which would move a uncore clock of 4.0 all the way up to 4.4 lols. That's deffs going to need moar voltage haha.


Yeah.. The only way to effectively use BCLK at that high of a level is to "downclock" from stock. I.E. make your multi low enough to be back down to stock settings and continue from there. I honestly don't see why anyone would put that much work into it though. Just move the multi and then use BCLK to squeeze out that last little bit of performance.


----------



## steven88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> That's pretty much exactly what I did. Doug told me to do so. Just put your VRIN to whatever setting you are comfortable with and up that vcore. I knew I wasn't going to be temp limited at all though. At least for the voltages I felt safe using. I only suggested doing that because I don't know his cooling solution and what temps he is comfortable with. If he is okay with 65C and only has a Coolermaster 212 EVO every degree is going to count. That's an extreme example, but you get the point.


Oh yeah for sure...thanks for clarifying. I plan to use 2.0 VRIN to dial in my 4.7ghz and possibly 1.32vcore. I honestly didn't know what VRIN was prior to a few weeks ago.....but yeah I gotta NH-D14 and I plan to use non synthetics...so I should be cool beans


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steven88*
> 
> Oh yeah for sure...thanks for clarifying. I plan to use 2.0 VRIN to dial in my 4.7ghz and possibly 1.32vcore. I honestly didn't know what VRIN was prior to a few weeks ago.....but yeah I gotta NH-D14 and I plan to use non synthetics...so I should be cool beans


My 4770k required 1.95VRIN and 1.325V, so hopefully you can get it. Make sure to tone down your VRIN once you've found a stable Vcore, every little bit helps when lower temps. Might want to considering delidding, too.


----------



## steven88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> My 4770k required 1.95VRIN and 1.325V, so hopefully you can get it. Make sure to tone down your VRIN once you've found a stable Vcore, every little bit helps when lower temps. Might want to considering delidding, too.


I should go in 0.05v steps? 1.90, 1.95, 2.0, 2.05?

No delidding for me...too scarred...lol...also as for toning down the VRIN....I honestly just want a "one stop shop" voltage and call it a day....would 2.0 VRIN be a good start? or 1.90 VRIN? Remember, I'm not too concerned with temps, as I'm using non synthetic...and I have a nice air cooler


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steven88*
> 
> I should go in 0.05v steps? 1.90, 1.95, 2.0, 2.05?
> 
> No delidding for me...too scarred...lol...also as for toning down the VRIN....I honestly just want a "one stop shop" voltage and call it a day....would 2.0 VRIN be a good start? or 1.90 VRIN? Remember, I'm not too concerned with temps, as I'm using non synthetic...and I have a nice air cooler


Haswell isn't a one stop shop.







It's more like a grocery store. All the stuff you don't want to look at is up front and what you actually need is in the back.

I'd start with 1.95 and work your way up from there if you start getting BSODs.


----------



## steven88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Haswell isn't a one stop shop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's more like a grocery store. All the stuff you don't want to look at is up front and what you actually need is in the back.
> 
> I'd start with 1.95 and work your way up from there if you start getting BSODs.


Sandy Bridge = Walmart?

One stop shop?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Haswell isn't a one stop shop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's more like a grocery store. All the stuff you don't want to look at is up front and what you actually need is in the back.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steven88*
> 
> Sandy Bridge = Walmart?
> 
> One stop shop?


We're doing produce shopping analogies. Snazzy.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Haswell isn't a one stop shop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's more like a grocery store. All the stuff you don't want to look at is up front and what you actually need is in the back.
> 
> I'd start with 1.95 and work your way up from there if you start getting BSODs.


There's a dirty joke in there somewhere. I know it!


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> We're doing produce shopping analogies. Snazzy.


For science!


----------



## Polarityy

So last night I passed 30 runs without any driver or x264 passes failed. I'm pretty confident that I'm stable right now. Which makes me sad.

Settings for this sad chip of mine:

Multi x44
Vcore 1.364
Uncore x39
Vring 1.195
VCCIN 1.95
RAM at ~2000Mhz (1600Mhz stock)
Ram voltage at 1.65
Timings at 10-10-10 30
LLC 8

I tried to lower the voltage to 1.35 I just bsod after being 5 minutes in the OS. So I guess this is it for me. I'm getting tempted on hammering the chip to smithereens while I laugh. Any more suggestions or should I just throw in the towel?


----------



## Forceman

Have you played with VCCSA or VCCIOD at all?


----------



## Polarityy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Have you played with VCCSA or VCCIOD at all?


Pardon me but what? That's kinda Chinese to me







.


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Polarityy*
> 
> Pardon me but what? That's kinda Chinese to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*












Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Polarityy*
> 
> Pardon me but what? That's kinda Chinese to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


SA/Io voltages. 4.4 is like what, 4.8 on Sandy? Still OK.


----------



## Polarityy

Yea I guess, but watching people doing 4.6 at barely 1.3 just makes me wonder what evil have I done in this world to deserve this







. And no I did not touch SA or IO.


----------



## Peybol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Polarityy*
> 
> Yea I guess, but watching people doing 4.6 at barely 1.3 just makes me wonder what evil have I done in this world to deserve this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . And no I did not touch SA or IO.


I think you need leave RAM settings at stock. Play with Uncore and Multi, when you have a stable setup, play with BCLK but only a little bit. The last step is RAM


----------



## soulbytes

@polarityy 4.4 is good enough bro ..i got mine 4,8ghz 1.330v stable with all stress test within 1 hour, above that need to push it more to 1.369v. Is just not it lol i got this chip after my 7th trial. So what you have now ia just ok.. Not really bad. My friend 3rd trial still got max @ 4.3ghz on 1.35v even worst one chip never get higher from 4.2ghz .. Haswell is kinda weird tho.


----------



## Polarityy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peybol*
> 
> I think you need leave RAM settings at stock. Play with Uncore and Multi, when you have a stable setup, play with BCLK but only a little bit. The last step is RAM


It is stable, with this RAM speed and timings, I tuned them after I got the 44 multi and 39 uncore stable. I think I'm leaving it as it is and like I said throw in the towel. Thank you for your help tho guys, much appreciated.


----------



## Peybol

Ye i understand you, my i5 4670k can't reach 4.65Ghz, i tried up to 1.4Vcore but its impossible make it stable. At least i have a good and stable OC, 4.4Ghz at 1.23Vcore


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> *Very excited* to bring you the latest rounds of updates to the guide! It will be updated shortly.
> 
> First up:
> 
> Stress test temperatures updated. Fixed Prime "30.1" which was probably "28.1". Now using 28.3. New programs included, deleted OCCT Medium result so there are only L and S temps. (Crowding up chart and doing nothing)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Linpack 28k isn't actually 100C, I had to stop within 30 seconds due to CPU meltdown. I'm not destroying a CPU for the data.
> 
> *And now, for the Adaptive vs C states data:*
> My tests show that adaptive is a USELESS voltage mode.
> 
> Adaptive On Cstates Off showed the same idle voltage as Adaptive off (Override) Cstates off.
> Adaptive Off Cstates On showed very low idle voltage.
> 
> Adaptive On Cstates On showed identical results to Adaptive Off Cstates On.
> 
> Having Adaptive On means your voltage increases by a large amount during a synthetic stress test. Because adaptive doesn't seem to do anything and of this possible safety hazard, *I now recommend people to turn Adaptive OFF and Cstates ON to C7.*
> 
> In all three cases, the idle clock speed of the processor did not change as measured by HWinfo. For this I also doublechecked with CPUZ and it agreed with HWinfo.
> 
> *Input Voltage and Uncore increasing temps: The Verdict*
> No significant or easily measurable increase in temps were present. The temperatures were within margin of error. Tested with Prime95 28.3 with HWinfo.
> 
> Test settings:
> 
> Default Setting:
> 
> 43/34
> 1.25/1.18
> 1.9v Vrin
> 
> Testing Uncore increase in temps:
> 43/31
> 1.25/1.28
> 1.9v Vrin
> 
> Testing Uncore + Input Voltage:
> 
> 43/34
> 1.25/1.28
> 2.15v
> 
> *Testing for LLC:*
> Please note I can only test LLC for MSI G45 Gaming Board. For this mobo, the setting is under the "DigitAll Power" section. Also note that LLC is for Vrin, NOT Vcore, Load tested with Prime95 28.3 with HWinfo. The Vrin as set by BIOS is 2.15v.
> 
> 12% LLC:
> IDLE: 2.176v
> LOAD: 2.112v
> 
> 100% LLC:
> 
> IDLE: 2.176v
> LOAD: 2.16v











Quote:


> One thing i observed is when you keep Uncore-34/[email protected] stock, it automatically bump ups to 40x when you are into Windows and worst part was that everytime i put 34/35x in BIOS and hit x264 / IBT stress testing i was getting BSOD's from first Vcore setting to final.Then out curiosity tried to do stress test on XTU ( third tester in my OC stress buster ) and to my surprise i saw Uncore [email protected] 0.80V rolleyes.gifrolleyes.gif


Isn't this covered in the guide? That's why me and many others have said set uncore to 33x when you're testing core







(hundreds of times by this point)

Just scanned over, since you guys made no less than >77< posts when i was sleeping

For the guy setting 111 base clock - don't do that









Intel's advice is not to deviate more than ~5-7% up or down from 100, 125 or 167. You're safer only moving a few mhz up/down, but it's still a little dodgy sometimes


----------



## soulbytes

as what i have been through 7 chips.. you wont get any stable 4.6ghz and above oc if your temp reach 90.. different when it on 4,4 1,35v above, it reach 90-98 i disable cpu throtlig .. all benchmark went well. so i might say work on your temp before OC. as my chip now always watch no temp go over 88c when stress testing .. if it hits 90 bsod always there 124 or 101.


----------



## Johny Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't this covered in the guide? That's why me and many others have said set uncore to 33x when you're testing core
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (hundreds of times by this point)
> 
> Just scanned over, since you guys made no less than >77< posts when i was sleeping


No you said 34X ( keep it at stock )


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johny Boy*
> 
> No you said 34X ( keep it at stock )


No, i never say keep it at stock









I usually say 33x, because 35x is stock on i7 and 34x is stock on i5, but i always say manually set


----------



## D-Dow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Freeze will be due to cache voltage too low most probably, with memory instability somewhat less likely (yet still very possible). When you adjust bclk, you're moving core clock, cache clock, and memory clock. Please don't use bclk of 111 rofl - youre in no-mans land with that. Use a higher multiplier with lower bclk instead. The formula is:
> 
> Frequency * bclk * strap (adjust decimal points as necessary)
> 
> The higher you attempt to clock memory, the looser the timings. No set timings apply for a given frequency; it's specific to the DIMMs themselves. If you bought lower-end memory, chances are you won't be able to clock it much higher even with loser timings and more voltage - memory is not a cpu, not all DIMMs are on the same playing field and different clocks aren't a matter of chance. The only exception I can think of for low clocked memory which can reach high clocks is Samsung Green


Ah yes, but my uncore is set to 33, and I have moved from 1.22 voltage uncore to 1.39 as of yesterday...adaptive, so it makes me think that it's not an uncore problem. Also, the freezes come after about 30-45 minutes of playing, sometimes 20 minutes which makes me think memory timings are causing the freezing.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*


yep, I deffs read that in my best asian accent. strong laugh/10


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D-Dow*
> 
> Ah yes, but my uncore is set to 33, and I have moved from 1.22 voltage uncore to 1.39 as of yesterday...adaptive, so it makes me think that it's not an uncore problem. Also, the freezes come after about 30-45 minutes of playing, sometimes 20 minutes which makes me think memory timings are causing the freezing.


Oh okay, fair enough. That description makes me think uncore still; for example when I try to boot a memory frequency at too lower voltage, it usually hangs at windows load screen. I suspect similar would occur for too tight timings.

best way to check memory stability is still memtest86 overnight tho...









edit: double post.


----------



## Mysticode

I put my vcore down to 1.30v just for kicks and for the sake of trying out x264 20 pass. It failed sometime during the night, BSOD error 101.

Put my vcore back to 1.32v, where I've previously had good stability with, and am now running another x264 20 pass.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysticode*
> 
> I put my vcore down to 1.30v just for kicks and for the sake of trying out x264 20 pass. It failed sometime during the night, BSOD error 101.
> 
> Put my vcore back to 1.32v, where I've previously had good stability with, and am now running another x264 20 pass.


101 is usually too low VRIN, rather than too low Vcore.

It's _possible_ 1.30v was enough Vcore for you all along, whereas your VRIN was too low but was compensated by excessive Vcore. I personally haven't experienced this scenario (if I 101'd due to VRIN too low, no amount of increased Vcore rectified the issue - i HAD to increase VRIN to stop the 101), but from reading this thread it seems some people may have experienced this.


----------



## Mysticode

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> 101 is usually too low VRIN, rather than too low Vcore.
> 
> It's _possible_ 1.30v was enough Vcore for you all along, whereas your VRIN was too low but was compensated by excessive Vcore. I personally haven't experienced this scenario (if I 101'd due to VRIN too low, no amount of increased Vcore rectified the issue - i HAD to increase VRIN to stop the 101), but from reading this thread it seems some people may have experienced this.


Interesting point, however my VRIN is at 2.0v, which I was told is a rather healthy dose of VRIN for even 1.32vcore. If x264 20pass error's with BSOD error 101, do you suggest I raise the VRIN and only the VRIN?


----------



## fleetfeather

hmmmm... that's pretty interesting. what multi are you trying to stabilise again?

- If the multi is 4.5 or below, then it may very well be a 101 due to too low Vcore.
- If the multi is 4.6 or above, then it could still be Vrin too low, Vrin too _high_, or Vcore too low.... (unfortunately, things get messy trying to stabilise 4.5<)


----------



## Mysticode

I am actually at 44x multi currently. Haven't even tried for 45x yet! Uncore is at a base level of x34.


----------



## fleetfeather

could very well be a 101 due to low Vcore. haven't seen too many of them


----------



## soulbytes

test #8

51/39
1.475/1.150
cpu input voltage : 1.950
SA : 0.100
AO : 0.200
DO: 0.200
Memory : 1800

No stress test or bench at all

http://valid.canardpc.com/raqf0d

http://valid.canardpc.com/raqf0d


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysticode*
> 
> Interesting point, however my VRIN is at 2.0v, which I was told is a rather healthy dose of VRIN for even 1.32vcore. If x264 20pass error's with BSOD error 101, do you suggest I raise the VRIN and only the VRIN?


could be 101 due to low vcore. It happens.. occasionally

If you set 1.32 vcore, you're getting ~1.34 at load, at which point ~2.0vrin isn't really that uncommon. I need 2.0 for my ~1.365/1.37 oc (1.345-1.35 bios)

I'm at 1.34 bios now (after i eat), because if i crash in two weeks to a 124 with 1.34v, it tells me a lot lot more than if i had set 1.35v and never crashed.


----------



## chumanga

I see most people here is advanced overclockers and going to the limits of the chip, and i dont know if this topic is right to make noobish question or i need open a specific one. But lets try..

I'm new to intel, i dont have knowledge or experience with intel OC but have with AMD and i get my i7 4770k just 1 week ago, and was trying to understand the overclock settings.

I dont want to go too far now, because i have only a air cooler CM Hyper 212+ and just want to try keep the CPU at 3.9 or maybe 4.0ghz.

I got a Asus z87 Plus, and was trying slowly to make 3.7ghz fixed first, but i find some things what make me confused, when i disable turbo mode and go to "CPU ratio" and change from *auto to 37* the turbo mode back to enabled. If i go turn turbo mode off the cpu ratio become *auto* again and i just cant set manual cpu ratio with turbo mode disabled. Is it like that and i cant turn turbo mode off to increase cpu ratio?

Another thing is the voltage, i set manual voltage to 1.040v, but inside windows running aida64 stress it jump to 1.141 to all cores, and when playing games or running sony vegas render it uses 1.090v what was using when it was set auto at stock, my 1.040v just is not accepted by MB?

If i put EIST off the cpu keep at max frequency and voltage always.

I just want to put at 3.9ghz or 4ghz with my voltage choice and with downclock 800mhz and downvolt working to save power when idle, and i just getting a bit lost to understand the way to go with it.

Thansk and sorry for my english. Hope this topic is right place to my doubts.


----------



## Mysticode

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> could be 101 due to low vcore. It happens.. occasionally
> 
> If you set 1.32 vcore, you're getting ~1.34 at load, at which point ~2.0vrin isn't really that uncommon. I need 2.0 for my ~1.365/1.37 oc (1.345-1.35 bios)
> 
> I'm at 1.34 bios now (after i eat), because if i crash in two weeks to a 124 with 1.34v, it tells me a lot lot more than if i had set 1.35v and never crashed.


Time will tell if I BSOD again on these settings. x264 is at Pass 7 right now


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chumanga*
> 
> I see most people here is advanced overclockers and going to the limits of the chip, and i dont know if this topic is right to make noobish question or i need open a specific one. But lets try..
> 
> I'm new to intel, i dont have knowledge or experience with intel OC but have with AMD and i get my i7 4770k just 1 week ago, and was trying to understand the overclock settings.
> 
> I dont want to go too far now, because i have only a air cooler CM Hyper 212+ and just want to try keep the CPU at 3.9 or maybe 4.0ghz.
> 
> I got a Asus z87 Plus, and was trying slowly to make 3.7ghz fixed first, but i find some things what make me confused, when i disable turbo mode and go to "CPU ratio" and change from *auto to 37* the turbo mode back to enabled. If i go turn turbo mode off the cpu ratio become *auto* again and i just cant set manual cpu ratio with turbo mode disabled. Is it like that and i cant turn turbo mode off to increase cpu ratio?
> 
> Another thing is the voltage, i set manual voltage to 1.040v, but inside windows running aida64 stress it jump to 1.141 to all cores, and when playing games or running sony vegas render it uses 1.090v what was using when it was set auto at stock, my 1.040v just is not accepted by MB?
> 
> If i put EIST off the cpu keep at max frequency and voltage always.
> 
> I just want to put at 3.9ghz or 4ghz with my voltage choice and with downclock 800mhz and downvolt working to save power when idle, and i just getting a bit lost to understand the way to go with it.
> 
> Thansk and sorry for my english. Hope this topic is right place to my doubts.


Leave turbo boost on auto, and just manually type 40x for core ratio - you can boot, and see if it's at 40x under load in cpu-z?

After that, try Manual voltage mode


----------



## Johny Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> No, i never say keep it at stock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I usually say 33x, because 35x is stock on i7 and 34x is stock on i5, but i always say manually set


i5 so 34x and yes you said stock.








But Vcore of 0.002V on BF4 certainly helps for avoiding BSOD's.


----------



## Cyro999

Was it me? I said 33x for a while now (i think all of the time)


----------



## chumanga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Leave turbo boost on auto, and just manually type 40x for core ratio - you can boot, and see if it's at 40x under load in cpu-z?
> 
> After that, try Manual voltage mode


I already was using manual voltage at 3.7ghz cpu ratio, and it just not accept what i put there and system using some auto voltage.

Now i put 3.9ghz, set the cpu voltage manual at 1.090v, and running a game it using 1.155v and running aida64 stress is using 1.20/1.21v, it keep not using my manual voltage inserted.

I just not understanding how this settings at intel works to make it work like my will.


----------



## utee05

I was finally able to stabilize at 4.5Ghz with 1.24Vcore and 1.85Vrin with LLC at Level5 (highest setting). At the moment it is stable but will running at 1.85Vrin cause any problems later on? Is it too much?


----------



## soulbytes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utee05*
> 
> I was finally able to stabilize at 4.5Ghz with 1.24Vcore and 1.85Vrin with LLC at Level5 (highest setting). At the moment it is stable but will running at 1.85Vrin cause any problems later on? Is it too much?


good to go







1.850 is super save.







i run 1.920v and its normal.


----------



## Cyro999

1.8 is the stock vrin, 1.85 won't cause problems lol

It's debateable if using like 2.3 will cause long term problems. At this point, i think 2.0 is probably ok and no negative consequences, enough to run it 24/7 myself. I would not give the same credit to even like 1.42-1.44vcore.


----------



## lombardsoup

Noob question: I have vcore set at 1.25, and I see that in HWMonitor as VID, but what is IA? This says 1.280.


----------



## Cyro999

Your vcore target at load will be higher than what you set in bios. Usually it's 0.02 higher (and that shows up as IA for me IIRC)


----------



## lombardsoup

Well damn. Set a low vcore on purpose and Haswell just tells me "FU I wanna to burn at 0.02 higher". I'm scared to try 4.8 - 5ghz now.


----------



## Cyro999

My stable multi's are ~47 @ ~1.36vcore + ~2vrin or 48 at i'd imagine ~1.43vcore + ~2.15vrin, so it's quite obvious to me where to sit, at least without throwing caution into the wind









How's your clocking? I was able to validate 5g's without too much trouble, i don't believe i set more than ~2 vrin and i used 1.4vcore to do it


----------



## Its L0G4N

I'm at 4.6GHz stable at 1.375v uncore 43 1.185v ram 1866. What other settings do I need to change in the bios to get to 47 at lets say 1.4v?


----------



## lombardsoup

Using 45 @ 1.28vcore 1.8 vrin as a 24/7, I don't think I'm gonna try 5ghz until I get a replacement for my case I RMA'd. The one I'm using now is small and there isn't enough room for decent cable management, so temps suffer as a result. 33c idle, 57c or so on load.


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Its L0G4N*
> 
> I'm at 4.6GHz stable at 1.375v uncore 43 1.185v ram 1866. What other settings do I need to change in the bios to get to 47 at lets say 1.4v?


Hard to say... What's your VCCIN? You are likely at that point where moving up will require much more voltage than say going from 44 to 45


----------



## Gunderman456

Here is my i7 4770k Haswell set-up under water!



Currently benching to see the temp differences/stability/additional overclockability level and will post results here and in "The Hawaiian Heat Wave" build log (in sig).


----------



## bond32

Looks great man! I'm always a fan of those smaller builds. How's temps? Can't say I dig those fans though...


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Its L0G4N*
> 
> I'm at 4.6GHz stable at 1.375v uncore 43 1.185v ram 1866. What other settings do I need to change in the bios to get to 47 at lets say 1.4v?


With 4.7 @1.37.. (my chip) There is no way i'd expect 48 @1.395. Not. going. to. happen.

If i wanted 48, i'd likely be shooting around the 1.44v range for a solid, stable long term overclock, that would pass hundreds of hours of x264. That is unacceptable to me.


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> With 4.7 @1.37.. (my chip) There is no way i'd expect 48 @1.395. Not. going. to. happen.
> 
> If i wanted 48, i'd likely be shooting around the 1.44v range for a solid, stable long term overclock, that would pass hundreds of hours of x264. That is unacceptable to me.


This is pretty much identical to mine, although I believe mine needs somewhere around 1.375 for 4.7.

I really wish I could do 5 ghz. Temps are crazy low at 4.8 ghz after the de-lid. Every time I try though, it takes well over 1.5 on VCORE to do anything then I get the usual results indicating more voltage needed. Think that may be too high, even for me.


----------



## lombardsoup

So going over 1.4 vcore is a nono?


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lombardsoup*
> 
> So going over 1.4 vcore is a nono?


Depends on temps/cooling. What cooling setup do you have?


----------



## Cyro999

I think at this point, degradation is expected fairly quickly near 1.45, instant death quite a few times around 1.6 and at least the one reported death at ~1.5-1.52 after only hours, though that could have been something else like auto vrin going nuts


----------



## lombardsoup

Using a Phanteks PH-TC14PE with one 140mm fan (can't physically fit the other one in due to small mid tower case), 5 Gelid silent series case fans (two 140mm three 120mm). Front and side intake, rear and top exhaust. Cable management is, erm, non existant. It looks bad lol


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lombardsoup*
> 
> Using a Phanteks PH-TC14PE with one 140mm fan (can't physically fit the other one in due to small mid tower case), 5 Gelid silent series case fans (two 140mm three 120mm). Front and side intake, rear and top exhaust. Cable management is, erm, non existant. It looks bad lol


In your case, I'd say 1.4v is a nono. Unless you want to go balls to the wall like Darkwizzie. For us normal people, 1.4 is definitely pushing the limits with an air cooler.


----------



## Cyro999

To be honest it's not that hot

Here's 1.365


----------



## lombardsoup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> In your case, I'd say 1.4v is a nono. Unless you want to go balls to the wall like Darkwizzie. For us normal people, 1.4 is definitely pushing the limits with an air cooler.


Too lazy for cable management, I need adult intervention


----------



## Cyro999

Is your RAM blocking the fan slot? That's where the second fan is supposed to be, over the RAM


----------



## lombardsoup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Is your RAM blocking the fan slot? That's where the second fan is supposed to be, over the RAM


Tried moving them to the other slots, fan still hits the RAM. Also tried putting the fan on the other side, it works in the Corsair 200R case I had before I had to RMA it, but not in this NZXT case, and certainly not with crap all over the place









Once the replacement comes I'm going to do it right...yeah right.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> To be honest it's not that hot
> 
> Here's 1.365


Really depends on the chip though. Mine was running the same temps with 1.345 and a custom loop. I really need to delid it, lol.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Really depends on the chip though. Mine was running the same temps with 1.345 and a custom loop. I really need to delid it, lol.


With HT off, they seem cool.

With HT on @1.26v.. temps compete with ht off @1.37


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> With HT off, they seem cool.
> 
> With HT on @1.26v.. temps compete with ht off @1.37


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> To be honest it's not that hot
> 
> Here's 1.365


That's why.







yeah, mine was with HT on.


----------



## Mysticode

So x264 passed 20 passes. 44x, 1.32x vcore, 34x uncore, 2.0 vrin, 8 LLC, 1600mhz on RAM. What should I throw at it next to test stability?


----------



## Cyro999

The stuff that you usually do on CPU









To be honest i don't really "stability test" for longer than like an hour after i know what kinda settings will take. Too many dissapointments spending ages testing then being unstable anyway - if i'm close i just go day to day stuff (which includes gaming and x264) and adjust on the fly to any errors if and when they pop up


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysticode*
> 
> So x264 passed 20 passes. 44x, 1.32x vcore, 34x uncore, 2.0 vrin, 8 LLC, 1600mhz on RAM. What should I throw at it next to test stability?


Do you have Far Cry 3?


----------



## Mysticode

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Do you have Far Cry 3?


I might in my Steam collection, honestly can't recall. Don't think so though


----------



## Gunderman456

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Looks great man! I'm always a fan of those smaller builds. How's temps? Can't say I dig those fans though...


Thanks, they are Silverstone Air Penetrator fans. Its one more thing I intend to improve on in the future as I expand with a push/pull configuration and by adding a 360 rad as well. Heck, I need something to look forward to after all!


----------



## QuietGamer

Subscribed.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> That's why.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, mine was with HT on.


If I had a 4770k all I'd do is turn off Hyperthreading. Makes chess worse, and I'm not willing to suffer performance hit everytime if I don't go to BIOS and turn it off.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysticode*
> 
> Interesting point, however my VRIN is at 2.0v, which I was told is a rather healthy dose of VRIN for even 1.32vcore. If x264 20pass error's with BSOD error 101, do you suggest I raise the VRIN and only the VRIN?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> 101 is usually too low VRIN, rather than too low Vcore.
> 
> It's possible 1.30v was enough Vcore for you all along, whereas your VRIN was too low but was compensated by excessive Vcore. I personally haven't experienced this scenario (if I 101'd due to VRIN too low, no amount of increased Vcore rectified the issue - i HAD to increase VRIN to stop the 101), but from reading this thread it seems some people may have experienced this.


I think you read too much into Bsod codes. While I Bsod in the past, I get every single one of the three possible Bsod codes when I bsod. SOmetimes 101, 124, 9c, back to back, solved by one voltage change. If he's stable with Vcore bump, guess it's Vcore.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lombardsoup*
> 
> So going over 1.4 vcore is a nono?


Read first post.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysticode*
> 
> I might in my Steam collection, honestly can't recall. Don't think so though


The average is 4.55ghz and the average voltage is 1.3v. You're not *that* far from the norm.


----------



## Mysticode

Normal is boring darkwizzle! Pfft. ;-)


----------



## lombardsoup

And now the waiting game as benchmarks run all night. Assuming 5ghz works I'll post. Funny how I read that part of first post but not the info about voltages I actually need lol.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysticode*
> 
> Normal is boring darkwizzle! Pfft. ;-)


I think I accidently quoted you there, it probably copied a quote and line from an old post and...

NVM, it doesn't make any sense.


----------



## Its L0G4N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> With 4.7 @1.37.. (my chip) There is no way i'd expect 48 @1.395. Not. going. to. happen.
> 
> If i wanted 48, i'd likely be shooting around the 1.44v range for a solid, stable long term overclock, that would pass hundreds of hours of x264. That is unacceptable to me.


I can't even pass a single x264 at 1.5v for 4.8GHz


----------



## Its L0G4N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Hard to say... What's your VCCIN? You are likely at that point where moving up will require much more voltage than say going from 44 to 45


I don't see vccin in my bios.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Its L0G4N*
> 
> I don't see vccin in my bios.


for Asus mobo's, it's called Eventual CPU Input Voltage.


----------



## Its L0G4N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> for Asus mobo's, it's called Eventual CPU Input Voltage.


That's on auto. What should I change that to?


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Its L0G4N*
> 
> That's on auto. What should I change that to?


experiment between 1.90v and 2.00v. Check HWInfo to make sure the sensors read no higher than 2.15v (it will vary based on LLC setting, which you should probably also change to level 7 or level 8 (the LLC option is in the "Digi+" section of your bios)


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Its L0G4N*
> 
> That's on auto. What should I change that to?


First post already lists this, I recommend checking it out.

You need a helluva input voltage for 1.5v.

1.35 I'd try 2v.

1.45 I'd try 2.15v.

1.5v or higher jesus christ, we might have to go 2.2v or higher and god knows if that's safe. Then again, 1.5v isn't exactly that safe either.









You go higher up in voltage, you need to manually tweak the input voltage.

When under load, input voltage takes a tumble. LLC helps with that.

My mobo:

12% LLC:

IDLE: 2.176v

LOAD: 2.112v

100% LLC:
IDLE: 2.176v

LOAD: 2.16v

--

I was at 4.5ghz, I was fine at 1.35v. For 4.6ghz I tried from 1.35v to 1.5+v and no dice. Found stability at 1.42v, 2.15v VCCIN.


----------



## Its L0G4N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> First post already lists this, I recommend checking it out.
> You need a helluva input voltage for 1.5v.
> 1.35 I'd try 2v.
> 1.45 I'd try 2.15v.
> 1.5v or higher jesus christ, we might have to go 2.2v or higher and god knows if that's safe. Then again, 1.5v isn't exactly that safe either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You go higher up in voltage, you need to manually tweak the input voltage.
> 
> When under load, input voltage takes a tumble. LLC helps with that.
> My mobo:
> 12% LLC:
> IDLE: 2.176v
> LOAD: 2.112v
> 
> 100% LLC:
> 
> IDLE: 2.176v
> LOAD: 2.16v
> 
> --
> I was at 4.5ghz, I was fine at 1.35v. For 4.6ghz I tried from 1.35v to 1.5+v and no dice. Found stability at 1.42v, 2.15v VCCIN.


I'm trying to get to 47 from a stable 46. But nothing has worked. I tried the VCCIN at 2v and LLC level 7 no luck...


----------



## BoredErica

Has it decreased the time til' bsod though?


----------



## Its L0G4N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Has it decreased the time til' bsod though?


about 2 seconds maybe?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Its L0G4N*
> 
> I'm at 4.6GHz stable at 1.375v uncore 43 1.185v ram 1866. What other settings do I need to change in the bios to get to 47 at lets say 1.4v?


So you are trying 4.7 @ 1.4v and 2v input voltage?
Uncore to stock when OCing. Might need higher Vcore. You're completely stable at 4.6 and you bsod within 5 seconds on x264 once you go 4.7? Strange.


----------



## Its L0G4N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> So you are trying 4.7 @ 1.4v and 2v input voltage?
> 
> Uncore to stock when OCing. Might need higher Vcore. You're completely stable at 4.6 and you bsod within 5 seconds on x264 once you go 4.7? Strange.


It only BSOD when x264 hit the 100% load. the first minute when it was under 40% load was fine.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Its L0G4N*
> 
> It only BSOD when x264 hit the 100% load. the first minute when it was under 40% load was fine.


The first pass doesn't count, that's not the part that stresses.


----------



## Gunderman456

I want to add to the knowledge pool!

If you remember, at 4.6GHz, I would cold boot with CPU Analog I/O Voltage Offset set to 0.25v and would crash when stress testing with x264 with anything below 0.25v. So it was quite a dilemma.

After asking Cyro999 for advice in my latest build thread (in sig), I started thinking about one thing that came up in this Haswell thread of late. The true nature of the LLC Level and its relation to the Haswell chip. Apparently, unlike in the past the LLC Level is not about controlling the VCore vdroop but about controlling the vdroop with the vrin (Eventual CPU Input Voltage) and those SA and I/O offsets.

I booted into my Bios and changed the CPU Analog I/O Voltage Offset from 0.25v to 0.23v and the LLC Level from Auto to Level 2 (second highest setting) and ran x264 with excellent results - no crashing!

I would call this nothing short of a breakthrough!!! It's always nice to solve a nagging mystery.

Oh, there was also no change in temps!

This definitely opens up the door for me to see what other volts I can now reduce and still maintain a stable 4.6GHz?!


----------



## D-Dow

Ok,with the BLCK at 111 still, I lowered the uncore to 30, effectively making it 3330 due to the BLCK OC also raised the voltage to 1.42, cross fingers...

Also 42 41 41 41 are my core ratios...effectively 4660 with the BLCK OC at 111

I had defaulted ALL of my Graphic card 780, but still got the freezes after and hour or so playing







so now I'm back to OCing IT too --- I've got the K-Boost On, as well as the overvoltage at +38. Then I've got 116 as the CPU offest and 219 as the mem clock offset...Also, I was getting Blue screens now, but not NOW obviously cause I'm typing this right here right now...


----------



## holyking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunderman456*
> 
> I want to add to the knowledge pool
> 
> If you remember, at 4.6GHz, I would cold boot with CPU Analog I/O Voltage Offset set to 0.25v and would crash when stress testing with x264 with anything below 0.25v. So it was quite a dilemma.
> 
> After asking Cyro999 for advice in my latest build thread (in sig), I started thinking about one thing that came up in this Haswell thread of late. The true nature of the LLC Level and its relation to the Haswell chip. Apparently, unlike in the past the LLC Level is not about controlling the VCore vdroop but about controlling the vdroop with the vrin (Eventual CPU Input Voltage) and those SA and I/O offsets.
> 
> I booted into my Bios and changed the CPU Analog I/O Voltage Offset from 0.25v to 0.23v and the LLC Level from Auto to Level 2 (second highest setting) and ran x264 with excellent results - no crashing!
> 
> I would call this nothing short of a breakthrough!!! It's always nice to solve a nagging mystery.
> 
> Oh, there was also no change in temps!
> 
> This definitely opens up the door for me to see what other volts I can now reduce and still maintain a stable 4.6GHz?!


May ask, did you over clock your ram at the time? I always though thouse analog I/0 setting is for ram oc. I am hitting the well try to stay at 4.9.. keep bosd with 101. I tested vrin up to 2.3. No luck


----------



## D-Dow

ok guys, FINALLY stable with the 111 BLCK..basically I had to take it off of adaptive and set Manual voltage. The instability was coming from the adaptive or err, turbo, mode. You can't use turbo when BLCK is being used







Thanks fer all your help. I got what I wanted, could probably even up the uncore and some other things again that I'd toned down because I didn't know what was causing the instability.


----------



## soulbytes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D-Dow*
> 
> ok guys, FINALLY stable with the 111 BLCK..basically I had to take it off of adaptive and set Manual voltage. The instability was coming from the adaptive or err, turbo, mode. You can't use turbo when BLCK is being used
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks fer all your help. I got what I wanted, could probably even up the uncore and some other things again that I'd toned down because I didn't know what was causing the instability.


BLCK 111 that's pretty good bro.. mine can't even touch 101-102 .. the vga card don't boot up on windows.. everything else is fine. probably the vga don't like the PCIE clock.. so i need to uninstall the driver first to get it on to windows.


----------



## Mysticode

If i was able to make it out alive with 20 pass of x264, should I save my current setup and keep trying to achieve higher, or should I throw another stress test at it?

For fun I'm trying OCCT 4.4 CPU Linpack test, with AVX on. Tom from OC3D uses this to make sure his OC is rock solid. My cores are getting super hot as I presumed they would (95c), but I'm 10 mins in without any errors...


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysticode*
> 
> If i was able to make it out alive with 20 pass of x264, should I save my current setup and keep trying to achieve higher, or should I throw another stress test at it?
> 
> For fun I'm trying OCCT 4.4 CPU Linpack test, with AVX on. Tom from OC3D uses this to make sure his OC is rock solid. My cores are getting super hot as I presumed they would (95c), but I'm 10 mins in without any errors...


If you want to run linpack with AVX1, why don't you just run Intelburntest? I don't agree with it at all on haswell.

As for 20 pass thing - save it. Personally, i'd hit 5 or 10 passes then adjust on the fly for every day use. No stress test will get you 10000% solid in every different load (especially with haswell apparently), and if you can pass an hour or two of x264 you're probably close enough so that you can make a slight adjustment or two when problems arise and be fine


----------



## Mysticode

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> If you want to run linpack with AVX1, why don't you just run Intelburntest? I don't agree with it at all on haswell.
> 
> As for 20 pass thing - save it. Personally, i'd hit 5 or 10 passes then adjust on the fly for every day use. No stress test will get you 10000% solid in every different load (especially with haswell apparently), and if you can pass an hour or two of x264 you're probably close enough so that you can make a slight adjustment or two when problems arise and be fine


Coming up to 30min mark on OCCT linpack with AVX. I'll say that's a pass in stability, but a huge fail in heat (95c is scary and 10c above my acceptable max).

Will try IBT next as I have never tried it. Any recommendations on settings?


----------



## Cyro999

IBT and OCCT are the same thing. The same program - a version of Linpack with avx1. I don't reccomend it


----------



## Mysticode

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> IBT and OCCT are the same thing. The same program - a version of Linpack with avx1. I don't reccomend it


http://i.imgur.com/I7ONFId.png







The results. AVX = AVX1?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysticode*
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/I7ONFId.png
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The results. AVX = AVX1?


Yes, because both IBT and OCCT use outdated version of linpack. Don't run the avx2 one (50c+ hotter than x264)


----------



## Mysticode

Ok so the next logical step then is to see if I can get this VCORE lower? Ideally that's what we all want right? Lower vcore to multiplier ratio. To do this, would I just be tapping the uncore up? I believe thats what Darkwizzle was explaining.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysticode*
> 
> Ok so the next logical step then is to see if I can get this VCORE lower? Ideally that's what we all want right? Lower vcore to multiplier ratio. To do this, would I just be tapping the uncore up? I believe thats what Darkwizzle was explaining.


No, the vcore has nothing to do with uncore. If it works it works, if it doesn't, it doesn't. You could try setting 1.31vcore and waiting to see if you get problems with it; though if you wanted to increase the clock speed, then do that now. After you're at max clock speed you want for core, you can increase uncore speed to continue improving the OC


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lombardsoup*
> 
> Noob question: I have vcore set at 1.25, and I see that in HWMonitor as VID, but what is IA? This says 1.280.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Your vcore target at load will be higher than what you set in bios. Usually it's 0.02 higher (and that shows up as IA for me IIRC)


Quick question for anyone on early.
HWMonitor showing me LLC/Ring 1.536 V

trying to figure out exactly what this is.

Also, with the IA in hwmonitor, i read some posts back, will the haswell ALWAYS have a rise in vcore ?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Also, with the IA in hwmonitor, i read some posts back, will the haswell ALWAYS have a rise in vcore ?


At least with manual voltage mode, yea
Quote:


> HWMonitor showing me LLC/Ring 1.536 V


If you're manually setting Ring to a voltage like 1.2, ignore that. If you're not.. you should maybe do it


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> At least with manual voltage mode, yea
> If you're manually setting Ring to a voltage like 1.2, ignore that. If you're not.. you should maybe do it


the part i'm confused is this is not vccin/vrin voltage? I have set to 1.9 but hwmonitor displays 1.536 :/


----------



## BoredErica

Probably Hwmonitor being drunk.



This is where my VCCIN value is at.


----------



## Mysticode

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> No, the vcore has nothing to do with uncore. If it works it works, if it doesn't, it doesn't. You could try setting 1.31vcore and waiting to see if you get problems with it; though if you wanted to increase the clock speed, then do that now. After you're at max clock speed you want for core, you can increase uncore speed to continue improving the OC


Well ideally I'd want to see how low voltage and stable I could get 4.4ghz at before even thinking about 4.5ghz right? If i bring down my vcore in doing this, what would help maintain the lower voltage setting, vrin in this case? It's where i started getting my current voltage stable.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysticode*
> 
> Well ideally I'd want to see how low voltage and stable I could get 4.4ghz at before even thinking about 4.5ghz right? If i bring down my vcore in doing this, what would help maintain the lower voltage setting, vrin in this case? It's where i started getting my current voltage stable.


If you're going for 4.5 I don't think it matters. If you find stable 4.5, what low setting you find at 4.4 won't matter because it won't work for 4.5. If you fail at 4.5, then you could think about getting lowest Vcore without crashing. But if you succeed in getting 4.5, the time is wasted.

So I would try for 4.5, fail then I go back and look at low volting 4.4, succeed, then go on from there at 4.5.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysticode*
> 
> Well ideally I'd want to see how low voltage and stable I could get 4.4ghz at before even thinking about 4.5ghz right? If i bring down my vcore in doing this, what would help maintain the lower voltage setting, vrin in this case? It's where i started getting my current voltage stable.


You got fails at 1.3v, relating to vcore, and passes at 1.32v. You was not having problems relating to VRIN etc, so almost certainly you can't go below like 1.31 without problems, and 1.32 still has to be tested in all of your programs and games before you can say it's 100% solid in them. There's not much left to do in terms of vcore - you can't add VRIN or Ring and get a lower vcore working, unless you had problems relating to them in the first place (from what i understand) which you didn't now (the vcore you set was the lowest that you could; or very close to it)

with your 4.4 right now, if you wanted 4.5 i'd just go for it immediately. Save the 4.4 in a profile, and attack 4.5


----------



## Rob78

I still have problem with my 4.5 ,, so yesterday i went back to 4.4 to see if it was really stable before or not. I successfully ran x264 "60" runs overnight ,, took about 12 hours so i guess its stable for now







I reinstalled OS aswell on a new SSD if that could have affected stability somehow and loaded default settings in bios before any changes. I had 50+ BSOD in the log which could have messed about some files. I will try to find my lowest stable 4.4 and work from there again towards 4.5. Should i run something else beside x264 ,, maybe aida again ? and gaming of course.

Settings with 4.4

44x
1.33vcore
Cpu Input 1.95v
Uncore 1.15v @ 33x
DDR1333 stock 9-9-9-24 1.5v
LLC extreme


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rob78*
> 
> I still have problem with my 4.5 ,, so yesterday i went back to 4.4 to see if it was really stable before or not. I successfully ran x264 "60" runs overnight ,, took about 12 hours so i guess its stable for now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I reinstalled OS aswell on a new SSD if that could have affected stability somehow and loaded default settings in bios before any changes. I had 50+ BSOD in the log which could have messed about some files. I will try to find my lowest stable 4.4 and work from there again towards 4.5. Should i run something else beside x264 ,, maybe aida again ? and gaming of course.
> 
> Settings with 4.4
> 
> 44x
> 1.33vcore
> Cpu Input 1.95v
> Uncore 1.15v @ 33x
> DDR1333 stock 9-9-9-24 1.5v
> LLC extreme


NOt sure I understand what you're saying here.

So you are currently stable at 4.4 and you want to know whether to test further for 4.4 after passing 70 pass of x264 or to head to x4.5? x60 pass is overkill man.


----------



## Rob78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> NOt sure I understand what you're saying here.
> 
> So you are currently stable at 4.4 and you want to know whether to test further for 4.4 after passing 70 pass of x264 or to head to x4.5? x60 pass is overkill man.


Yeah i know but i was at 45x 1.37-38v which i thought was stable at first ,, i mean i passed several times 15 passes x264 9 hours aida64 and 20 hours BF3. But then i got a few BSOD close to each other , even at just the score table in BF3. So i had to back down to 44x to see if i could pass that again. But im wondering if x264 would be enough as a stress test ? and gaming. I will try some more again at 45x .


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> But then i got a few BSOD close to each other , even at just the score table in BF3. So i had to back down to 44x to see if i could pass that again. But im wondering if x264 would be enough as a stress test ? and gaming


That's when you make slight adjustments, depending on the settings and BSOD. With uncore and RAM down, it should be easy to fix


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rob78*
> 
> Yeah i know but i was at 45x 1.37-38v which i thought was stable at first ,, i mean i passed several times 15 passes x264 9 hours aida64 and 20 hours BF3. But then i got a few BSOD close to each other , even at just the score table in BF3. So i had to back down to 44x to see if i could pass that again. But im wondering if x264 would be enough as a stress test ? and gaming. I will try some more again at 45x .


I feel like a broken record here: What is the BSOD code you got? The fact that you got a BSOD only indicates that your OC is unstable. Without the error code, it's pretty difficult for us to figure out what needs to be adjusted. If you didn't catch the code when it happened, you can use BlueScreenViewer to get the error code.


----------



## Rob78

hehe well i got both some 101 and 124 at that time. I tried to raise vcore and input more but still got BSOD. Thats a major problem with haswell to pin down why its actually crash at some point when you have been pretty stable for 2-3 weeks like i was. However passing 60 rounds with 44x was great so now i can more carefully try 45x again in small steps and perhaps my fresh OS install might help. Btw im wondering if x264_Benchmark_HD_v5.0.1 are using AVX ?


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rob78*
> 
> hehe well i got both some 101 and 124 at that time. I tried to raise vcore and input more but still got BSOD. Thats a major problem with haswell to pin down why its actually crash at some point when you have been pretty stable for 2-3 weeks like i was. However passing 60 rounds with 44x was great so now i can more carefully try 45x again in small steps and perhaps my fresh OS install might help. Btw im wondering if x264_Benchmark_HD_v5.0.1 are using AVX ?


Did you raise the vcore and vrin at the same time?


----------



## lombardsoup

Can't stabilize 4.8ghz for the life of me.

1.36 vcore in bios
2.00 vccin
34 uncore at 1.024
RAM 1600 at 9-9-9-25 1.5v
vcore and uncore aren't on adaptive voltage
Everything else is auto

At least one Prime worker fails within seconds of starting stress testing, every time.


----------



## Rob78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Did you raise the vcore and vrin at the same time?


No i didn't and i tried lower and higher values and got frustrated when all the sudden the cpu was acting really unstable. But it could be a wall for me at 44 perhaps ,, and that 45 actually really needs alot more voltage but could stay fairly stable for a while. I will try again tho and hope for the best.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lombardsoup*
> 
> Can't stabilize 4.8ghz for the life of me.
> 
> 1.36 vcore in bios
> 2.00 vccin
> 34 uncore at 1.024
> RAM 1600 at 9-9-9-25 1.5v
> vcore and uncore aren't on adaptive voltage
> Everything else is auto
> 
> At least one Prime worker fails within seconds of starting stress testing, every time.


Oh you want to stabilize with prime? Which version? I think most are in agreement for using x264 or similar stuff now

Manually set uncore to 33x, 1.15v. If it fails workers, give it 1.38vcore, 2.15 vrin and work from there. You probably can't cool prime with that without delid though


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rob78*
> 
> hehe well i got both some 101 and 124 at that time. I tried to raise vcore and input more but still got BSOD. Thats a major problem with haswell to pin down why its actually crash at some point when you have been pretty stable for 2-3 weeks like i was. However passing 60 rounds with 44x was great so now i can more carefully try 45x again in small steps and perhaps my fresh OS install might help. Btw im wondering if x264_Benchmark_HD_v5.0.1 are using AVX ?


Yes, x264 uses avx2, just not in the same way that linpack does

If you was getting both 101 and 124, i would add 0.02vcore - See if it goes away, or what bluescreens pop up then. It's important to only change one variable at a time, and to eliminate multiple potential causes for 124, to set uncore down - and to eliminate multiple causes for 101, to set RAM frequency down and have SA/DIO/AIO on auto, if you manually set them


----------



## Rob78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Yes, x264 uses avx2, just not in the same way that linpack does
> 
> If you was getting both 101 and 124, i would add 0.02vcore - See if it goes away, or what bluescreens pop up then. It's important to only change one variable at a time, and to eliminate multiple potential causes for 124, to set uncore down - and to eliminate multiple causes for 101, to set RAM frequency down and have SA/DIO/AIO on auto, if you manually set them


Yes i think it needs more vcore aswell for x45 but how much more i must find out. Ok so i could probably skip AIDA64 then and only use x264 and games like BF3 and BF4 for stability test? BF4 stresses more than BF3 i assume ?


----------



## lombardsoup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Oh you want to stabilize with prime? Which version? I think most are in agreement for using x264 or similar stuff now
> 
> Manually set uncore to 33x, 1.15v. If it fails workers, give it 1.38vcore, 2.15 vrin and work from there. You probably can't cool prime with that without delid though


Using version 28.3. My temps aren't as bad with Prime as they are with older linpack stuff like IBT, etc. Long as temps aren't 80c or more on load I'm satisfied. BSOD with x264 using previous settings, I'll try what you suggested.


----------



## Gunderman456

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *holyking*
> 
> May ask, did you over clock your ram at the time? I always though thouse analog I/0 setting is for ram oc. I am hitting the well try to stay at 4.9.. keep bosd with 101. I tested vrin up to 2.3. No luck


I only overclocked (actually tightened the RAM timings), once I determined a stable 4.6GHz overclock.

While initially stable in x264, daily use proved otherwise while using the computer. The computer once froze on the desktop and once in game playing MetroLL. It lead me to believe that the RAM timings were off, since the 4.6GHz overclock was stable; tested a dozen times or so benching with x264, playing games, surfing and writing articles for my Hawaiian build thread (in sig).

So after the tightening of the RAM and the noted freezes, RAM was my #1 suspect. Since I loosened one of the RAM timings, it has now passed 2 x264 tests, surfing and playing MetroLL with no problems.


----------



## D-Dow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lombardsoup*
> 
> Can't stabilize 4.8ghz for the life of me.
> 
> 1.36 vcore in bios
> 2.00 vccin
> 34 uncore at 1.024
> RAM 1600 at 9-9-9-25 1.5v
> vcore and uncore aren't on adaptive voltage
> Everything else is auto
> 
> At least one Prime worker fails within seconds of starting stress testing, every time.


I can't either, though I am Very happy with 4.666 or 4.7

However, I may not need it, but I always have the vcore and uncore voltage set to 1.39 NO HIGHER...your uncore voltage is very low at 1.024

Also in the Digi+ section you have to max everything out Extreme Extreme Extreme 140% for current capability 8 for load-line also consider loosening timings if you are not at defaults


----------



## lombardsoup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D-Dow*
> 
> I can't either, though I am Very happy with 4.666 or 4.7
> 
> However, I may not need it, but I always have the vcore and uncore voltage set to 1.39 NO HIGHER...your uncore voltage is very low at 1.024
> 
> Also in the Digi+ section you have to max everything out Extreme Extreme Extreme 140% for current capability 8 for load-line also consider loosening timings if you are not at defaults


That's the other thing I wanted to ask about. Have no idea what values to set in the Digi+ section, board is MSI z87-g43 gaming


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunderman456*
> 
> I only overclocked (actually tightened the RAM timings), once I determined a stable 4.6GHz overclock.
> 
> While initially stable in x264, daily use proved otherwise while using the computer. The computer once froze on the desktop and once in game playing MetroLL. It lead me to believe that the RAM timings were off, since the 4.6GHz overclock was stable; tested a dozen times or so benching with x264, playing games, surfing and writing articles for my Hawaiian build thread (in sig).
> 
> So after the tightening of the RAM and the noted freezes, RAM was my #1 suspect. Since I loosened one of the RAM timings, it has now passed 2 x264 tests, surfing and playing MetroLL with no problems.


When you OC the RAM, you might also need to increase the VRIN or Vcore to compensate the RAM OC....I got my PC stable at 4.6ghz with the RAM at 1600mhz (default speed), then eventually activated the XMP profile and OC'd the RAM to 2133. After activating the XMP profile, I ended up needing to give the VRIN and Vcore a slight increase to become stable again.


----------



## Cyro999

Yes, making a large speed increase on RAM can increase stress on CPU. Going from my RAM stock speed of 1600 11-11-11-28 with 128tRFC to OC of 2200 9-10-12-20 with trfc of 104 cleanly needs like 0.01vcore more, i think. It makes a huge dent in sc2 and cinebench for this kind of performance change too - i don't think x264 appreciates it much in comparison


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lombardsoup*
> 
> Using version 28.3. My temps aren't as bad with Prime as they are with older linpack stuff like IBT, etc. Long as temps aren't 80c or more on load I'm satisfied. BSOD with x264 using previous settings, I'll try what you suggested.


Darkwizzie tested newer prime as being ~6c hotter than IBT though

Load temps under 80 at load in small fft.. are you delidded?


----------



## lombardsoup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Darkwizzie tested newer prime as being ~6c hotter than IBT though
> 
> Load temps under 80 at load in small fft.. are you delidded?


That'd be a nope.

Should have clarified. I got those temps...at 4.5 with low vcore lol Obviously 1.4+ vcore is an accident waiting to happen

Decided to be stupid and try it on 1.4. 90c TOO HOT


----------



## fleetfeather

delid the sucker fo sho


----------



## lombardsoup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> delid the sucker fo sho


HEEEEEEELL NAH. I sweat bullets just putting the thing into the socket. You want me to use a knife on the thing JEEEEEEZUS


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lombardsoup*
> 
> HEEEEEEELL NAH. I sweat bullets just putting the thing into the socket. You want me to use a knife on the thing JEEEEEEZUS


It's dangerous to go alone, take these:



Don't be a chump either; razor method > vice method


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lombardsoup*
> 
> HEEEEEEELL NAH. I sweat bullets just putting the thing into the socket. You want me to use a knife on the thing JEEEEEEZUS


The vice method is actually significantly safer and easier to do successfully....I tried the razor method first, and realized that if the razor scratches the PCB, then there's a really high chance of that CPU being bricked. Also, if you've been using that CPU, then the glue is going to be even more difficult to get through....


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> The vice method is actually significantly safer and easier to do successfully....I tried the razor method first, and realized that if the razor scratches the PCB, then there's a really high chance of that CPU being bricked. Also, if you've been using that CPU, then the glue is going to be even more difficult to get through....


awkward... vice method chips PCB's. Razor only gouges if you don't apply pressure to the IHS as you wiggle


----------



## lombardsoup

So my choices are:

Chicken out
Manhandle CPU
"Accidentally" cut fingers

...

Bkaw?


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lombardsoup*
> 
> So my choices are:
> 
> Chicken out
> Manhandle CPU
> "Accidentally" cut fingers
> 
> ...
> 
> Bkaw?


I'll lock in option B


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> awkward... vice method chips PCB's. Razor only gouges if you don't apply pressure to the IHS as you wiggle


If you're doing the vice method properly, then it shouldn't chip the PCB....It really only needs firm taps on the block of wood to break the seal of the glue....With the razor method, a twitch can render your CPU unusable....


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> If you're doing the vice method properly, then it shouldn't chip the PCB....It really only needs firm taps on the block of wood to break the seal of the glue....With the razor method, a twitch can render your CPU unusable....


there's enough people in the delid thread reporting chipped pcb's to suggest it's not due to user error as much as the method is simply not a safe as some make it out to be.

to the same degree, a twitch using the vice method can also leave you with a brick


----------



## steven88

Imagine if Intel just used bloody solder this whole time









Can you imagine how cold Ivy and Haswell would be?


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steven88*
> 
> Imagine if Intel just used bloody solder this whole time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you imagine how cold Ivy and Haswell would be?


ugh, ikr


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> there's enough people in the delid thread reporting chipped pcb's to suggest it's not due to user error as much as the method is simply not a safe as some make it out to be.
> 
> to the same degree, a twitch using the vice method can also leave you with a brick


Well, I delidded mine using the vice method, and there weren't any marks whatsoever on the PCB when I was finished. So just because a bunch of people seem to have made the same mistake, somehow it flaws the proper method? Keep in mind that with the razor method, if you clip one of those components on the top of the PCB (next to the die), then the CPU is scrap....

I've seen more success stories with the vice method, than the razor method....

Neither method is really safe, but after trying both of them myself, the vice method is more forgiving - provided you're not going at your CPU like a caveman....


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Probably Hwmonitor being drunk.
> 
> 
> This is where my VCCIN value is at.


When I change eventual input voltage, my hwinfo64 is reading it as VCOREREFIN







then the vccin on mine shows as 0.9


----------



## D-Dow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Well, I delidded mine using the vice method, and there weren't any marks whatsoever on the PCB when I was finished. So just because a bunch of people seem to have made the same mistake, somehow it flaws the proper method? Keep in mind that with the razor method, if you clip one of those components on the top of the PCB (next to the die), then the CPU is scrap....
> 
> I've seen more success stories with the vice method, than the razor method....
> 
> Neither method is really safe, but after trying both of them myself, the vice method is more forgiving - provided you're not going at your CPU like a caveman....


SAME! it was easy as pie to crack that sucker open and scrape all that black tar off of there, lowered my temps 15 degrees easily..Use Oak (I used pine, but that's because that was all my neighbor had in his garage)

Also, I've Upped my BLCK to 112 now from 111, I've lowered my vcore to 1.35 and uncore volts to 1.20

Only problem is...with having the BLCK at 112 now...is...my idle temps are 37 to 40 as opposed to 29 to 31 before..i know idle temps mean nothing and they don't cause on load my temps still never get above low 50s, and usually is at high 40s. my total GHz is 4599 or something and my DRAM is now 1790...I think that if I went to 113 that would push my DRAM to 1808 and I am almost certain that above 1800 is a no-go for my Corsair Vengeance 1600 DDR3s I may try, but I don't need to, just really liking the high BLCK


----------



## VeerK

Just wanted to update, my 4770k gets 4.8 GHz at 1.248V. My 4670k gets 4.3 GHz at 1.2V. My jaw dropped at how bad my 4670k is, so depressing. Good thing its in my brothers rig and not mine







.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> My 4670k gets 4.3 GHz at 1.2V. My jaw dropped at how bad my 4670k is, so depressing.


Average-ish isn't bad. 4.8 under 1.25vcore load is an anomaly, and and chip that can do that is essentially certain to do 5.0 on air with unthreatening volts


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeerK*
> 
> Just wanted to update, my 4770k gets 4.8 GHz at 1.248V. My 4670k gets 4.3 GHz at 1.2V. My jaw dropped at how bad my 4670k is, so depressing. Good thing its in my brothers rig and not mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


How the hell is your CPU bad? If you manage to hit 4.8ghz you are way above average and your vcore for that is under average. I needed 1.25v for 4.3 and 1.42v for 4.5. Average is 1.3 for 4.55.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> How the hell is your CPU bad? If you manage to hit 4.8ghz you are way above average and your vcore for that is under average. I needed 1.25v for 4.3 and 1.42v for 4.5. Average is 1.3 for 4.55.


He was saying the 4670k he has is bad. Which, it honestly isn't that bad.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> He was saying the 4670k he has is bad. Which, it honestly isn't that bad.


Right, read it a little wrongly. 4.3 @ 1.2v is still either average or above average.


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Anyone with ROG board is the vccin misread on hwinfo64 and is VCOREREFIN the actual VCCIN ?


----------



## Mysticode

Got into loop 2 of x264 20 pass, with my new 45x @ 1.34vcore, and the following error came up:

h.264 (MPEG-4 AVC) encoder has stopped working.

Any of you guys run into that before? It's still running though... Weird.


----------



## Cyro999

Add vcore


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysticode*
> 
> Got into loop 2 of x264 20 pass, with my new 45x @ 1.34vcore, and the following error came up:
> 
> h.264 (MPEG-4 AVC) encoder has stopped working.
> 
> Any of you guys run into that before? It's still running though... Weird.


yep, had it before. Chances are it'll stop working a few more times during later loops too.

Vcore not high enough


----------



## VeerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Average-ish isn't bad. 4.8 under 1.25vcore load is an anomaly, and and chip that can do that is essentially certain to do 5.0 on air with unthreatening volts


I can do 5.0 at 1.312Vcore and 2.1VRIN, too high for 24/7 for my taste.


----------



## jameyscott

You shouldn't need that much vrin for that vcore and that's well within the safe limits providing you have the cooling solution for ot.


----------



## Cyro999

Indeed 1.312vcore is low. 1.412 is edgy but some would use 1.462.

2.1 VRIN for 1.312? I've never seen that before. I've never seen anybody >require< 2.0 before the mid-1.3 range, actually, in memory. What board and LLC settings? How did you test for requiring 2.1 vrin? etc? Errors in particular - and how you triggered them (what tests)


----------



## VeerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> You shouldn't need that much vrin for that vcore and that's well within the safe limits providing you have the cooling solution for ot.


I'm on air, and without that much VRIN and Vcore, I can't stabilize 5.0, and I've gone up to 1.344. It just so happens that that is the smallest combination that I can get it to work. I'm not on a balls-out rig and I need it to last me through med school, where I won't have enough cash to splurge again.

I used RoG realbench to test stability, either I freeze and need to hard reboot, or it gives me an instability rating. 1.312 plus 2.1 VRIN is the only one that made it through the 15 minutes stress test, but that was only once and for fun. For 4.8 for example, I run the stress test for 8 hours and benchmarking utility 10 times in a row. No crash which is why its my 24/7.


----------



## Mysticode

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Add vcore


Vcore now at 1.345v! Running x264. God damn science fair up in here.


----------



## Cyro999

If it dropped on the second loop, that likely won't cut it. I would have stepped to 1.35 - i used to do smaller steps like that, and i found while i could often make myself pass a certain predetermined test, i'd just have to raise voltage later anyway as i eventually got 124's thrown out of the sheer fact that an error is way more likely to pop up in 200 hours than in 1 hour, at any given level of stability


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeerK*
> 
> I'm on air, and without that much VRIN and Vcore, I can't stabilize 5.0, and I've gone up to 1.344. It just so happens that that is the smallest combination that I can get it to work. I'm not on a balls-out rig and I need it to last me through med school, where I won't have enough cash to splurge again.
> 
> I used RoG realbench to test stability, either I freeze and need to hard reboot, or it gives me an instability rating. 1.312 plus 2.1 VRIN is the only one that made it through the 15 minutes stress test, but that was only once and for fun. For 4.8 for example, I run the stress test for 8 hours and benchmarking utility 10 times in a row. No crash which is why its my 24/7.


If you don't upgrade your cooling solution, Imma shoot you. Having a golden chip and not using it is worse than Miley Cyrus.


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> When I change eventual input voltage, my hwinfo64 is reading it as VCOREREFIN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then the vccin on mine shows as 0.9


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> Anyone with ROG board is the vccin misread on hwinfo64 and is VCOREREFIN the actual VCCIN ?


Any ROG user can elaborate?
Is this just a messed up reading from HWINFO or is there another way to validate?
In the bios I'm editing the proper voltage, in the readings It's not displayed


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> If you don't upgrade your cooling solution, Imma shoot you. Having a golden chip and not using it is worse than Miley Cyrus.


Better still, I'll trade him my delidded chip and ill take his


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Better still, I'll trade him my delidded chip and ill take his


I'd up that to a delidded 4770k + $, I could use a 5.0 at 1.312Vcore chip...


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> I'd up that to a delidded 4770k + $, I could use a 5.0 at 1.312Vcore chip...


does "$" imply single-digit dollars? If so, I'll offer delidded 4770k + $$










YOUR MOVE.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> does "$" imply single-digit dollars? If so, I'll offer delidded 4770k + $$
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOUR MOVE.


$ implies negotiable amount, I can also give him credit for helping find a 6Ghz + cpu ( hopefully well over 6ghz) when posting the benchies...


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> does "$" imply single-digit dollars? If so, I'll offer delidded 4770k + $$
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOUR MOVE.


I wanna play!!!!







My offer is $$$....


----------



## Johny Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> $ implies negotiable amount, I can also give him credit for helping find a 6Ghz + cpu ( hopefully well over 6ghz) when posting the benchies...


How about buying a DUD and pimping it up to what ever Ghz it can crawl ??


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> $ implies negotiable amount, I can also give him credit for helping find a 6Ghz + cpu ( hopefully well over 6ghz) when posting the benchies...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> I wanna play!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My offer is $$$....


Well... I'm beat.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johny Boy*
> 
> How about buying a DUD and pimping it up to what ever Ghz it can crawl ??


That is what I have been doing, found the 6Ghz + benchable 4670k already but could use a great 4770k still.


----------



## fritzdis

I'm using the x264 Benchmark with the loop script to test my overclock, but it's skipping some of the loops. Is this a clear indicator of an unstable overclock, or might there be some other issue?

To clarify, it's not failing during a loop from what I can tell. When one loop finishes, it (sometimes) immediately skips over the next loop without any error message.

Here's my hardware and current settings:

4670k, Asus Z87-A
Core: 43x / 1.2V Manual
Cache: 33x / Auto
Ram: Auto (1333)
VCCIN: Auto (1.792 under load in HWINFO)

I changed a few options under DIGI+ VRM and CPU Power Management based on explanations from a ROG article, but I want to make sure I'm actually experiencing an unstable overclock before trying to revert or change these options.


----------



## Mysticode

Well I'm now trying 1.38v for 45x on this 4670k. Everything else was error 101 bsod.


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

If anyone can answer I would appreciate
http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-thread-with-statistics/8610#post_21611862

I do not want to try to OC and do any stress test if this isn't the case


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> If anyone can answer I would appreciate
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-thread-with-statistics/8610#post_21611862
> 
> I do not want to try to OC and do any stress test if this isn't the case


Dude, if someone had the answer to that question, I'm sure it would have been answered....There is absolutely no need to keep reposting your question....Have you tried finding any info on Google, or the ROG forums? If I had one of those mobos, that's where I would go for information....


----------



## Mysticode

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> If anyone can answer I would appreciate
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-thread-with-statistics/8610#post_21611862
> 
> I do not want to try to OC and do any stress test if this isn't the case


I have an ROG board, with which software would you like me to check something for you?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Dude, if someone had the answer to that question, I'm sure it would have been answered....There is absolutely no need to keep reposting your question....Have you tried finding any info on Google, or the ROG forums? If I had one of those mobos, that's where I would go for information....


I agree. No need to repost it four times in one day.

@INCREDIBLEHULK People have been OCing just fine on the Hero and Formula (including me) This isn't an issue. Just OC and move on.


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysticode*
> 
> I have an ROG board, with which software would you like me to check something for you?


thanks Mysticode, I really appreciate it. I was using hwinfo64 to compare with darkwizzie seeing his shows up VCCIN while mine showes VCOREREFIN
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I agree. No need to repost it four times in one day.
> 
> @INCREDIBLEHULK People have been OCing just fine on the Hero and Formula (including me) This isn't an issue. Just OC and move on.


Thanks but thats why we use these forums, to communicate and figure things out. I can go change functions in bios, that won't bring answer to the question of is this a misread option, software error, or what the issue is. We don't skip problems at OCN we solve them, right?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Dude, if someone had the answer to that question, I'm sure it would have been answered....There is absolutely no need to keep reposting your question....Have you tried finding any info on Google, or the ROG forums? If I had one of those mobos, that's where I would go for information....


Thanks "dude"
Obviously I don't go on OCN and post questions without doing a bit of research.
going to the manufacturer support forums is not always the best place to get the information.
Also with the amount of posts there is a chance people won't go back 10 pages when they get home from work. Seeing as I posted 4messages from 20hour spread within this day, I really think you need to calm down and not give me "did you google" remark, I spend a lot of time helping people with what I can
Posting a non constructive opinion without helping a fellow OCN member doesn't really do any good. I'm doing nothing wrong, I'm also not going to make 1 post and wait 3days to see if someone responds to it while you go back and forth with someone for 28 posts in 3 hours









Obviously I'm searching different places. Obviously this is OCN. Obviously someone has a ROG board and it would be the logical thing to shed light on a question another user on the internet might stumble to this forum with the same question. So please "dude"


----------



## VeerK

@INCREDIBLEHULK

Yes, VCCIN shows up as VCOREREFIN, Vccin is .9 on Asus Hero. Anything else? Source: http://cdn.overclock.net/0/00/00265466_hwinfo.png, I posted it 12 days ago in this thread.


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeerK*
> 
> @INCREDIBLEHULK
> 
> Yes, VCCIN shows up as VCOREREFIN, Vccin is .9 on Asus Hero. Anything else? Source: http://cdn.overclock.net/0/00/00265466_hwinfo.png, I posted it 12 days ago in this thread.


thanks veerk,
I did searches in this thread maybe your post was one i skipped but searching "vcorerefin" there was no conversations about it.

I'm assuming that the vccin readout then is the boot vccin ?

Thanks for following up with me







you've alleviated some worries


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> Thanks "dude"
> Obviously I don't go on OCN and post questions without doing a bit of research.
> going to the manufacturer support forums is not always the best place to get the information.
> Also with the amount of posts there is a chance people won't go back 10 pages when they get home from work. Seeing as I posted 4messages from 20hour spread within this day, I really think you need to calm down and not give me "did you google" remark, I spend a lot of time helping people with what I can
> Posting a non constructive opinion without helping a fellow OCN member doesn't really do any good. I'm doing nothing wrong, I'm also not going to make 1 post and wait 3days to see if someone responds to it while you go back and forth with someone for 28 posts in 3 hours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously I'm searching different places. Obviously this is OCN. Obviously someone has a ROG board and it would be the logical thing to shed light on a question another user on the internet might stumble to this forum with the same question. So please "dude"


You can get all rude and snide if you want to, but I was merely making a couple of suggestions....You want to talk about how many posts I made in here, that's fine - how many of them were about the EXACT same thing? Answer: none. I haven't repeated myself a single time. As for the manufacturer's forum: have you even tried looking there? I ask this because I know for a FACT that they (the ROG forums) contain some useful information - especially pertaining to the ROG boards....I learned quite a bit from there when I was initially overclocking my 4670k....So you can take offense to what I have posted here all you want to, but that's your own prerogative - not my intention. I enjoy the pursuit of knowledge, and do quite a bit of research in order to gain it.

Moral of this story: you can choose to take offense to my comments, or you can take my suggestions to try to further your own knowledge and potentially find your answers.


----------



## Mysticode

Wow screw hardwareinfo software, hwinfo (the one you guys keep showing) is way superior.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> You can get all rude and snide if you want to, but I was merely making a couple of suggestions....You want to talk about how many posts I made in here, that's fine - how many of them were about the EXACT same thing? Answer: none. I haven't repeated myself a single time. As for the manufacturer's forum: have you even tried looking there? I ask this because I know for a FACT that they (the ROG forums) contain some useful information - especially pertaining to the ROG boards....I learned quite a bit from there when I was initially overclocking my 4670k....So you can take offense to what I have posted here all you want to, but that's your own prerogative - not my intention. I enjoy the pursuit of knowledge, and do quite a bit of research in order to gain it.
> 
> Moral of this story: you can choose to take offense to my comments, or you can take my suggestions to try to further your own knowledge and potentially find your answers.


I love the kitten in your profile pic. /knowledgedropppedonyahead.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeerK*
> 
> I can do 5.0 at 1.312Vcore and 2.1VRIN, too high for 24/7 for my taste.


The things I'd do to that CPU would be illegal to post on here.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> If you don't upgrade your cooling solution, Imma shoot you. Having a golden chip and not using it is worse than Miley Cyrus.


LOL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> does "$" imply single-digit dollars? If so, I'll offer delidded 4770k + $$
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOUR MOVE.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> I wanna play!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My offer is $$$....


I offer $$$.$$
umad? ($111.11)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysticode*
> 
> Wow screw hardwareinfo software, hwinfo (the one you guys keep showing) is way superior.


Hardwareinfo IS HWinfo. You mean Hardware monitor?


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I love the kitten in your profile pic. /knowledgedropppedonyahead.


I keep thinking about changing it, but that gif cracks me up....


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> I keep thinking about changing it, but that gif cracks me up....


Fleetfeather still has the best profile picture. He's the champ.

---

Guide has been updated to include the issue brought up by Hulk and answered by Veerk.


----------



## Mysticode

Yeah sorry hardware monitor vs hwinfo.

Also was doing some loops of x264 on 1.38v, and my PC hard froze. Rebooted and Windows is reporting an error bsod 101.

Should I quit upping voltage at this point, and just stick 4.4ghz? Or should i go beyond 1.38v vcore? I'm not sure what's acceptable voltage for 24/7 operation, I don't want to do damage to the chip long term. Thoughts?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysticode*
> 
> Yeah sorry hardware monitor vs hwinfo.
> 
> Also was doing some loops of x264 on 1.38v, and my PC hard froze. Rebooted and Windows is reporting an error bsod 101.
> 
> Should I quit upping voltage at this point, and just stick 4.4ghz? Or should i go beyond 1.38v vcore? I'm not sure what's acceptable voltage for 24/7 operation, I don't want to do damage to the chip long term. Thoughts?


The difference in performance won't truly be noticeable between 4.4 and 4.5 while gaming and doing daily tasks. If you render, it'll be a bit slower, but not much. I'd say stick with 4.4. Lower voltage = less heat = less power consumption = lower fans speeds = quieter rig = happy computer user.


----------



## Mysticode

For Mr Hulk, this is my HWInfo Read out: http://imgur.com/Fo3wayL

VRIN is showing up as VCOREREFIN, at 1.984v (I have it set to 2.0v in the bios).

Not seeing my uncore though, not sure if it's supposed to.


----------



## soulbytes

Quote:


> name="VeerK" url="/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-thread-with-statistics/8580#post_21611421"]Just wanted to update, my 4770k gets 4.8 GHz at 1.248V. My 4670k gets 4.3 GHz at 1.2V. My jaw dropped at how bad my 4670k is, so depressing. Good thing its in my brothers rig and not mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


whoaa this one hell of a chip ..


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> You can get all rude and snide if you want to, but I was merely making a couple of suggestions....You want to talk about how many posts I made in here, that's fine - how many of them were about the EXACT same thing? Answer: none. I haven't repeated myself a single time. As for the manufacturer's forum: have you even tried looking there? I ask this because I know for a FACT that they (the ROG forums) contain some useful information - especially pertaining to the ROG boards....I learned quite a bit from there when I was initially overclocking my 4670k....So you can take offense to what I have posted here all you want to, but that's your own prerogative - not my intention. I enjoy the pursuit of knowledge, and do quite a bit of research in order to gain it.
> 
> Moral of this story: you can choose to take offense to my comments, or you can take my suggestions to try to further your own knowledge and potentially find your answers.


Please keep your subjective interpretation of my response to your comments as an opinion not a post on the forum







.
You barked at me "dude" then call me rude and snide when I reply in the same manner. Hypocrisy.
Let's continue ignore the fact I stated I searched in multiple places. Why are you so wound up because I posted the same question multiple times within a 20hour span ?
Unlike yourself, some other OCN users extended the hand to post me some useful information.
Now people who search the question I have on google, will be directed here where they can use that information towards their research.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysticode*
> 
> For Mr Hulk, this is my HWInfo Read out: http://imgur.com/Fo3wayL
> 
> VRIN is showing up as VCOREREFIN, at 1.984v (I have it set to 2.0v in the bios).
> 
> Not seeing my uncore though, not sure if it's supposed to.


Thanks again







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysticode*
> 
> Yeah sorry hardware monitor vs hwinfo.
> 
> Also was doing some loops of x264 on 1.38v, and my PC hard froze. Rebooted and Windows is reporting an error bsod 101.
> 
> Should I quit upping voltage at this point, and just stick 4.4ghz? Or should i go beyond 1.38v vcore? I'm not sure what's acceptable voltage for 24/7 operation, I don't want to do damage to the chip long term. Thoughts?


I've been seeing in many forums people treating Haswell 1.35 like a 1.45 on ivybridge. I don't have enough experience with this chip and I really am not sure. Wish I did know, I'd like to find out the "high voltage" levels without being part of the "my haswell died" club


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> The difference in performance won't truly be noticeable between 4.4 and 4.5 while gaming and doing daily tasks. If you render, it'll be a bit slower, but not much. I'd say stick with 4.4. Lower voltage = less heat = less power consumption = lower fans speeds = quieter rig = happy computer user.


Blasphemer!
Performance performance super duper overclocks!


----------



## Mysticode

Lol Darkwizzle...

Any nuggets of advice to help me get 45x stable? Do I bother upping the volts to the 1.4v zone? Or try something lower and other settings?


----------



## fleetfeather

Yep, I dropped down from 4.6 to 4.4 yesterday because we're going through a pretty hectic heatwave. Can't tell the difference in any FPS or even MMO games I'm playing


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysticode*
> 
> Lol Darkwizzle...
> 
> Any nuggets of advice to help me get 45x stable? Do I bother upping the volts to the 1.4v zone? Or try something lower and other settings?


Arn't you the guy that required super high input voltages for like 1.35v? You can do that test to see if increasing vcore is helping or not changing or decreasing stability. If it's making it worse you probably need yet more Vrin which may or may not be safe.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Yep, I dropped down from 4.6 to 4.4 yesterday because we're going through a pretty hectic heatwave. Can't tell the difference in any FPS or even MMO games I'm playing
> People live in the southern hemisphere?


----------



## Mysticode

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Arn't you the guy that required super high input voltages for like 1.35v? You can do that test to see if increasing vcore is helping or not changing or decreasing stability. If it's making it worse you probably need yet more Vrin which may or may not be safe.


How do I check input voltages for my current set bios voltage? Not exactly following you.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *Mysticode*
> 
> How do I check input voltages for my current set bios voltage? Not exactly following you.


There are many people that post on here, I lose track of who's problems are who's. IIRC your OC required 2.1+v Vrin for 1.35 or so Vcore. If that's the case, you can try to figure out whether higher Vcore is helping stability, but if it's not then your only option is to include raising Vrin which may or may not be safe if you really go past 2.2.

If you have no idea what I'm talking about or I am thinking of the wrong guy, then I'm talking about doing that last ditch test to figure out what is needed for stability. You run 5 runs of x264, each 'run' here being running passes until you Bsod. If you're bsoding more often at 1.4v than 1.38v consistently, then Vrin is required. If stability is going up at higher Vcore, then you need higher Vcore. Use a clock or a stopwatch to measure the time til' bsod.

This is a time consuming but relatively insightful way of figuring out the issue. Which is why it's called the last ditch effort.


----------



## Mysticode

I'm the guy you told to use 2.0 vrin to make my 44x 1.32v vcore. Also you said I should set uncore to 34x.

Does you suggestion to test out 2.2vrin on a 45x still valid? Should I keep to 1.32vcore or up it (I havn't been able to find stability on even 1.38v vcore...


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysticode*
> 
> I'm the guy you told to use 2.0 vrin to make my 44x 1.32v vcore. Also you said I should set uncore to 34x.
> 
> Does you suggestion to test out 2.2vrin on a 45x still valid? Should I keep to 1.32vcore or up it (I havn't been able to find stability on even 1.38v vcore...


Ah yes, I remember correctly. Your x44 setting is stable right, so no matter what, you have that setting to fall back on. What I would do is the same procedure I outlined a post ago. Start testing stability at 1.35 or 1.37v and 2.0 vrin. Make that your baseline when testing 4.5. Now start running x264 and note how long until bsod, and do this five times. Average our the time til' bsod. Then change one setting... let's try 1.4v while keeping vrin at 2.0 to see whether increasing Vcore from 1.35/1.37 to 1.4 increases stability. If yes, you needed that Vcore increase. If no, then Vrin is probably affecting the stability. Then see if an increase in Vrin from 2.0 to 2.1v increases or decreases stability.

The issue here is, I don't know when Vrin values start to become unsafe. If I were you, I'd call it quits if tests show I need much higher Vrin but I'm already at 2.15v because that is where I draw the line for myself.

The reason why I suggest simply upping the voltage to 1.35 or 1.37 instead of using x44's voltage is because there is no way x45 will be stable with the same exact Vcore as x44, so it's a waste of time to even guess that setting.


----------



## fritzdis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fritzdis*
> 
> I'm using the x264 Benchmark with the loop script to test my overclock, but it's skipping some of the loops. Is this a clear indicator of an unstable overclock, or might there be some other issue?
> 
> To clarify, it's not failing during a loop from what I can tell. When one loop finishes, it (sometimes) immediately skips over the next loop without any error message.
> 
> Here's my hardware and current settings:
> 
> 4670k, Asus Z87-A
> Core: 43x / 1.2V Manual
> Cache: 33x / Auto
> Ram: Auto (1333)
> VCCIN: Auto (1.792 under load in HWINFO)
> 
> I changed a few options under DIGI+ VRM and CPU Power Management based on explanations from a ROG article, but I want to make sure I'm actually experiencing an unstable overclock before trying to revert or change these options.


The setup above passed 1 hour of Prime (27.9, Small FFT), 1.5 hours of Aida (CPU, FPU, Cache, GPU), and 5 runs of RealBench Stress Test. I then tried bumping the Vcore up to 1.225, but the same issue arises. This time I watched carefully at the end of each run, and each time a loop was skipped (3 times in 8 loops), it was immediate. I really don't know what to make of this. Any suggestions on how to proceed would be appreciated.


----------



## Mysticode

Dark, i just tried out prime95 blend on this 45x 1.38v, and 20min in I hit 100c. I this marks the thermal max that I'm happy with in this system.

In going to now see how low voltage I can get away with on 43x just for kicks.

*My highest thermal max for testing, that is. I don't like that this thing is able to pump out that much heat in a synthetic test. I thought 85c was high enough for a prime95 small test!


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysticode*
> 
> Dark, i just tried out prime95 blend on this 45x 1.38v, and 20min in I hit 100c. I this marks the thermal max that I'm happy with in this system.
> 
> In going to now see how low voltage I can get away with on 43x just for kicks.
> 
> *My highest thermal max for testing, that is. I don't like that this thing is able to pump out that much heat in a synthetic test. I thought 85c was high enough for a prime95 small test!


Yeah, people weren't exxagerating how hot haswell runs








I got myself a temporary hyper 212 evo and the chip at stock on an intel burn test reached 90C. I ran some BF4 and saw it stay from 50-70C's was pretty insane


----------



## jameyscott

Time to delid.


----------



## Mysticode

Jamey!!! No. Lol. I'm not that extreme.

Would you guys say 30 mins on prime95 blend is a good stability check? Or should I run it or something else for a longer period of time.

Oh btw hulk I'm running a Corsair h100i with 2x Corsair SP 120mm Quiet fans, in a low airflow Fractal Design R4 case. I'm starting to wonder if other fans would make much of a difference.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysticode*
> 
> Jamey!!! No. Lol. I'm not that extreme.
> 
> Would you guys say 30 mins on prime95 blend is a good stability check? Or should I run it or something else for a longer period of time.
> 
> Oh btw hulk I'm running a Corsair h100i with 2x Corsair SP 120mm Quiet fans, in a low airflow Fractal Design R4 case. I'm starting to wonder if other fans would make much of a difference.


Use X264. After you pass a loop of 20 go about your daily activity. If you BSOD then just add .002vcore and you should be just fine. (Assuming it is a x124)

Other fans would make a difference. I'd get some AP-15s if I were you. I've got them all throughout my build.


----------



## Mysticode

How are they in acoustics? With my SP 120 fans in high load on my system, they max our at around 1500 rpm and produce a low hum.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysticode*
> 
> How are they in acoustics? With my SP 120 fans in high load on my system, they max our at around 1500 rpm and produce a low hum.


AP15s are known for their sound signature. 60-70% they are almost inaudible to me. That's with a 6 of them running and my case about 3 feet from me. They actually run at 100% right now because I'm too lazy to set a fan curve and with headphones on and nothing playing through them I can't hear them.


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysticode*
> 
> Jamey!!! No. Lol. I'm not that extreme.
> 
> Would you guys say 30 mins on prime95 blend is a good stability check? Or should I run it or something else for a longer period of time.
> 
> Oh btw hulk I'm running a Corsair h100i with 2x Corsair SP 120mm Quiet fans, in a low airflow Fractal Design R4 case. I'm starting to wonder if other fans would make much of a difference.


I'm gonna be "that guy"

People tend to deem stability in 2 manners, stable for their use and 100% stable.

If all you do is watch movies, play solitare, and respond to work emails, sure passing every stability test might not interest you. As long as your computer does not crash during work.

Then there is the other user who, if your OC can pass 12 hours of prime95 but can not pas 18 hours of prime95 it is not stable.

Both have pro's and con's. With haswell it's so different imo







For ivy and sandy was something like, you only use notepad and ms word right, your oc can handle both, in some situations like opening a 5mb or 20mb word document your processor would get hungry and the droop might go for a split second to a vcore your computer couldn't survive 2 minutes on. So you didn't bsod, but if you stress it a bit more you might.

But haswell, no droop so you either have enough vcore or you don't eh, less to factor in with the FIVR but seems easier to find out if you are "stable" There is no huge LLC to calibrate between a vcore your computer needs and what it will droop to and stay stable at.

It's hard to point a finger at exactly what will trigger it or wont because everyone will do different things on the PC so what is stable for you might work on your end but if I try to use photoshop or render a video on your PC it might crash right?

I personally only see there being one stable. Like with memory overclocks... 1 error is 1 error too many, If you OC memory and it isn't 100% proper you are going to run into some problems with the quality of your files. Simple stuff to bigger stuff, file corruption is never good









Sure you will never stress the CPU to the point where Prime95 does for 24hours, practically impossible to simulate the temperatures through real world applications also. The only difference is knowing there is NO situation that can crash your overclock, no possible program


----------



## Mysticode

I'm happy 42x @ 1.25v has survived this long on prime95 blend. Max temp is 80c which is great.

I'll try x264 next I guess.

Really determining for 24/7 usage if 1.25v (if it's stable that is at 42x) is better for the longevity of my cpu vs 1.32v at 44x. Will there be any real difference in the wear and tear of the electronics involved?


----------



## BoredErica

Oops, OCN.net pooped and this be double post.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysticode*
> 
> I'm happy 42x @ 1.25v has survived this long on prime95 blend. Max temp is 80c which is great.
> 
> I'll try x264 next I guess.
> 
> Really determining for 24/7 usage if 1.25v (if it's stable that is at 42x) is better for the longevity of my cpu vs 1.32v at 44x. Will there be any real difference in the wear and tear of the electronics involved?


Stop worrying and go play games with that x44 already. You're worrying about 1.32 and we're on 1.4v+. 1.32v is just an average voltage, by the time the CPU fails you should've upgraded your CPU twice already.

I think you're ready to get your settings charted.


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysticode*
> 
> I'm happy 42x @ 1.25v has survived this long on prime95 blend. Max temp is 80c which is great.
> 
> I'll try x264 next I guess.
> 
> Really determining for 24/7 usage if 1.25v (if it's stable that is at 42x) is better for the longevity of my cpu vs 1.32v at 44x. Will there be any real difference in the wear and tear of the electronics involved?


I'm trying to find out the same








Every other forum I read I see people straying away from 1.3v + and with disregard to the temps. So much to read, so much to do, such little time







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Stop worrying and go play games with that x44 already. You're worrying about 1.32 and we're on 1.4v+. 1.32v is just an average voltage, by the time the CPU fails you should've upgraded your CPU twice already.
> 
> I think you're ready to get your settings charted.


I've been looking for that recommended/max "safe" vcore voltage for this chip any chance you stumbled upon this?







finding the info for ivy bridge/sandy bridge from intel was no prob, seems like haswell's is hidden


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> Every other forum I read I see people straying away from 1.3v + and with disregard to the temps.


Other forums don't care about temps?


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Use X264. After you pass a loop of 20 go about your daily activity. If you BSOD then just add .002vcore and you should be just fine. (Assuming it is a x124)
> 
> Other fans would make a difference. *I'd get some AP-15s if I were you*. I've got them all throughout my build.


the AP-15 master race, for sure. how many spares have you bought? I grabbed 12.


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Other forums don't care about temps?


Did not mean it in the way you are thinking








I posted that I've been reading some other forums and people are straying away from vcore 1.3 with disregard to temp.
No I did not mean they don't care if the temp is 5000C or 5C







Straying away from a vcore disregard to if the temp is good or bad
So whether they are topping out at 85C or 72C they are trying to avoid v1.3

Meanwhile I'm still searching for Haswells max VID!


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> I'm trying to find out the same
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every other forum I read I see people straying away from 1.3v + and with disregard to the temps. So much to read, so much to do, such little time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been looking for that recommended/max "safe" vcore voltage for this chip any chance you stumbled upon this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> finding the info for ivy bridge/sandy bridge from intel was no prob, seems like haswell's is hidden


I find it hard to believe Xtremesystems or [H]ardForum are recommending <1.3Vcore. Sounds like you've been listening to the plebs on Tom's Hardware hehehe


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> I find it hard to believe Xtremesystems or [H]ardForum are recommending <1.3Vcore. Sounds like you've been listening to the plebs on Tom's Hardware hehehe


Where did you draw the assumption that I said people recommended to not go >1.3vcore ?









Simply stated about other forums I read and seeing a majority of people do this. Never once said all other forums are advising people not to go >1.3vcore









I've got way too much reading to do before I try anything crazy with haswell and untill I set up my loop I can't determine what I'm going to do with the chip.

I also take everything from forums as a grain of salt and just use it towards my research







(unless it's someone very reputable which does know what they are talking about)


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> Where did you draw the assumption that I said people recommended to not go >1.3vcore ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simply stated about other forums I read and seeing a majority of people do this. Never once said all other forums are advising people not to go >1.3vcore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got way too much reading to do before I try anything crazy with haswell and untill I set up my loop I can't determine what I'm going to do with the chip.
> 
> I also take everything from forums as a grain of salt and just use it towards my research
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (unless it's someone very reputable which does know what they are talking about)


if they didn't exceed 1.3vcore, they're either casuals, or they all own godmode chips. (which can't be true since we all know szeged and ftw420 possess 90% of godmode chips)


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> if they didn't exceed 1.3vcore, they're either casuals, or they all own godmode chips. (which can't be true since we all know szeged and ftw420 possess 90% of godmode chips)


Talking about casuals







All this x264









It was more of a range of people using aftermarket air coolers or lower end AIO's.. There are people who aren't willing to delidd a chip to get better temps







, no warranty, can't buy a new chip, and bunch more every day reasons you know of


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> Talking about casuals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All this x264


don't worry, I'm sure the folks you're seeing in these "other forums" are 24/7 stable after passing 10mins of XTU stress


----------



## Mysticode

So who wants to sell me a couple AP15 pwm versions?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> Did not mean it in the way you are thinking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I posted that I've been reading some other forums and people are straying away from vcore 1.3 with disregard to temp.
> No I did not mean they don't care if the temp is 5000C or 5C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Straying away from a vcore disregard to if the temp is good or bad
> So whether they are topping out at 85C or 72C they are trying to avoid v1.3
> 
> Meanwhile I'm still searching for Haswells max VID!


Part of it is guesswork. The only way to really know when CPUs break is to break them, and break them at different settings multiple times, which nobody can afford to do. Short of that, we're going off of incidences of others killing their CPUs which may be subjected to complications/User error. But it makes sense that those with 1.5v will die before those with 1.4v, and those with 1.4v will have it die much earlier than those with 1.3v. If all hell breaks loose with my thread, advice, and my own chip, I'll let you know lol.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysticode*
> 
> So who wants to sell me a couple AP125 pwm versions?


I think you've just invented a entirely new sku haha


----------



## Mysticode

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> I think you've just invented a entirely new sku haha


Shhh in typing on my phone while in bed, in a burrito blanket setup as it's flipping cold! I just dropped my phone on my face twice while typing this and i wish i weren't telling the truth


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> don't worry, I'm sure the folks you're seeing in these "other forums" are 24/7 stable after passing 10mins of XTU stress


Only thread mentioning stability is this one







I only referred to other forums and people straying away from voltages from what I was reading.

No need to make jokes with me! You have fellow buddies in here giving the same advice you are talking about








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Use X264. After you pass a loop of 20 go about your daily activity. If you BSOD then just add .002vcore and you should be just fine. (Assuming it is a x124)
> 
> Other fans would make a difference. I'd get some AP-15s if I were you. I've got them all throughout my build.


I remember the good ole days of 1344 and 1792








Make sure not to attempt real life work while testing those OC's















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Part of it is guesswork. The only way to really know when CPUs break is to break them, and break them at different settings multiple times, which nobody can afford to do. Short of that, we're going off of incidences of others killing their CPUs which may be subjected to complications/User error. But it makes sense that those with 1.5v will die before those with 1.4v, and those with 1.4v will have it die much earlier than those with 1.3v. If all hell breaks loose with my thread, advice, and my own chip, I'll let you know lol.


So true, the other part is knowing the max VID of the chip and its architecture. Which sucks when I have so much to read but have been tied up daily. I'm bsing around on OCN now early hours of the morning with 15 tabs open on firefox and another 5 on iexplorer


----------



## Mysticode

Well you let us know if you find out the Holy grail of knowledge about this product Hulk


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysticode*
> 
> Shhh in typing on my phone while in bed, in a burrito blanket setup as it's flipping cold! I just dropped my phone on my face twice while typing this and i wish i weren't telling the truth


Burrito blanket setup? That sounds super technical. First time I've heard of a name given to a blanket layout.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> Only thread mentioning stability is this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only referred to other forums and people straying away from voltages from what I was reading.
> 
> No need to make jokes with me! You have fellow buddies in here giving the same advice you are talking about
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remember the good ole days of 1344 and 1792
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Make sure not to attempt real life work while testing those OC's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So true, the other part is knowing the max VID of the chip and its architecture. Which sucks when I have so much to read but have been tied up daily. I'm bsing around on OCN now early hours of the morning with 15 tabs open on firefox and another 5 on iexplorer


Jokes make the world go around.









I'll stick with my 1.42, really don't want to change it because I worked so hard to find out about Vrin and to manage a stable x46 against all odds. Willing to stick with it for a while even against evidence of danger, even if it manages to show up which I doubt.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysticode*
> 
> Well you let us know if you find out the Holy grail of knowledge about this product Hulk


----------



## steven88

Is it okay to run x264 benchmark while browsing around the internet? It's hard for me to leave the computer alone for a few hours...lol

Also if I can't loop 20 passes of x264 (aka overnight), then is there another magical number to shoot for? 10 passes? 5 passes?


----------



## fleetfeather

watch the first 5 loops and you should be a max temp. Once you've established you have a safe max temp, you can leave it unmonitored overnight.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steven88*
> 
> Is it okay to run x264 benchmark while browsing around the internet? It's hard for me to leave the computer alone for a few hours...lol
> 
> Also if I can't loop 20 passes of x264 (aka overnight), then is there another magical number to shoot for? 10 passes? 5 passes?


The issue is that x264's stress runs lag the computer a lot. The first run which puts CPU usage at like 50% is fine, but after that the second pass and the loops all lag a lot. In my opinion, a minimum of 10 pass is needed to achieve a good stability. And this is by no means a guarentee. For my CPU it's fine. But don't be suprised if running 10 or less allowed some instability through.


----------



## BoredErica

This is a double post to check for glitches.

EDIT:
There was an odd glitch that made page 869 of this thread inaccessable from any other page. For some reason posting again fixed this. It's very confusing, but I just double checked and I think everything is in order now.


----------



## D-Dow

Speaking of Glitch...

Ok, for the life of me...I upped my core ratio to 42 (across all cores) from 41 with the BLCK set to 112 (btw, I tried 113 like I said I would and nope...I get tha "overclock failed" BIOS screen and I Know why, I believe, is that my Corsair Vengeance 1600 DDR3s will only go up to 1799 - I'm at 1792, the farthest I can finagle it to go period) effectively pushing the OC from 4590-something to 4704 MHz (or 4.704 GHz to put it in layman's terms). So hear me this!! by going from effectively 4.6 to 4.7 (SAME voltage core/uncore etc etc etc), my IDLE temps dropped back down to 31 to 32 as opposed to 37 to 39 yesterday when I had it at 4.6 (effectively, which is 41 multiplier with a 112 BLCK)...

What gives??

I don't get it..

You'd think that raising the multiplier would raise idle temps, eh? Everything kept the same

Also, on load, temps seem to either be about the same or just a bit COOLER

I will try to push core ratio of 43, thereby effectively pushing it to 4.8 something, but 4.8 something has always been my Wall for this Haswell 4770K chip. In the beginning I could boot to 4.8 and run Heaven benchmark etc but now it won't boot to there which is fine by me, just trying to figure out my limits and Be Done With It Finally.

I am about at my limits, and the vcore voltage is 1.35 the Next pushing of limits will be walking it down to see what the absolute minimal voltage must be for Everything I've got over-volted... Uncore voltage 1.2, VRIN 1.98, memory 1.65, SA, Digital, and Analog = 0.15 each

GPU GTX780 (superclocked version from Amazon) is 217 GPU Clock offset and 157 Mem clock offset

All the Digi+ section is MAX'd

Timings 9-10-9-30 2

Uncore = 29 effectively making it 3200-something or 3.2-something or mid-32 ratio


----------



## Its L0G4N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D-Dow*
> 
> Speaking of Glitch...
> 
> Ok, for the life of me...I upped my core ratio to 42 (across all cores) from 41 with the BLCK set to 112 (btw, I tried 113 like I said I would and nope...I get tha "overclock failed" BIOS screen and I Know why, I believe, is that my Corsair Vengeance 1600 DDR3s will only go up to 1799 - I'm at 1792, the farthest I can finagle it to go period) effectively pushing the OC from 4590-something to 4704 MHz (or 4.704 GHz to put it in layman's terms). So hear me this!! by going from effectively 4.6 to 4.7 (SAME voltage core/uncore etc etc etc), my IDLE temps dropped back down to 31 to 32 as opposed to 37 to 39 yesterday when I had it at 4.6 (effectively, which is 41 multiplier with a 112 BLCK)...
> 
> What gives??
> 
> I don't get it..
> 
> You'd think that raising the multiplier would raise idle temps, eh? Everything kept the same
> 
> Also, on load, temps seem to either be about the same or just a bit COOLER
> 
> I will try to push core ratio of 43, thereby effectively pushing it to 4.8 something, but 4.8 something has always been my Wall for this Haswell 4770K chip. In the beginning I could boot to 4.8 and run Heaven benchmark etc but now it won't boot to there which is fine by me, just trying to figure out my limits and Be Done With It Finally.
> 
> I am about at my limits, and the vcore voltage is 1.35 the Next pushing of limits will be walking it down to see what the absolute minimal voltage must be for Everything I've got over-volted... Uncore voltage 1.2, VRIN 1.98, memory 1.65, SA, Digital, and Analog = 0.15 each
> 
> GPU GTX780 (superclocked version from Amazon) is 217 GPU Clock offset and 157 Mem clock offset
> 
> All the Digi+ section is MAX'd
> 
> Timings 9-10-9-30 2
> 
> Uncore = 29 effectively making it 3200-something or 3.2-something or mid-32 ratio


Try turning down your ram.

I have my 4770k at 4.6GHz with 1.36v 43 uncore with 1.185v VCCIN at 2.010 and LLC at level 8. The most I'd say for a 24/7 use is 1.4v maybe even 1.395 if I could get 47 stable.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysticode*
> 
> Jamey!!! No. Lol. I'm not that extreme.
> 
> Would you guys say 30 mins on prime95 blend is a good stability check? Or should I run it or something else for a longer period of time.
> 
> Oh btw hulk I'm running a Corsair h100i with 2x Corsair SP 120mm Quiet fans, in a low airflow Fractal Design R4 case. I'm starting to wonder if other fans would make much of a difference.


There is no reason, IMO, to use prime 28.3 small fft or linx as a guideline for temps. That's what i use x264 for.

If you still want to improve temps though - your h100i is mounted as intake? It does not matter if your case is low airflow or not if the air going into the h100i is coming from outside of the case


----------



## Mysticode

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> There is no reason, IMO, to use prime 28.3 small fft or linx as a guideline for temps. That's what i use x264 for.
> 
> If you still want to improve temps though - your h100i is mounted as intake? It does not matter if your case is low airflow or not if the air going into the h100i is coming from outside of the case


H100i is in push exhaust.

Prime95 blend failed 5 hours and 30 min in, bsod error 124. This is at 42x and 1.25v vcore.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Prime95 blend failed 5 hours and 30 min in, bsod error 124. This is at 42x and 1.25v vcore.


Wasn't you testing with x264 and using higher OC?
Quote:


> H100i is in push exhaust.


Well then your temps are inflated by like ~3-10c+ depending on if you airflow is awesome in an ideal case or bad


----------



## lombardsoup

Tried 1.36vcore, 2.1 vccin, 1.15 uncore Cyro. BSOD after using x264 for 3 minutes. Looked at bluescreenview and last three digits says its a 101.


----------



## Cyro999

try @1.38


----------



## D-Dow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Its L0G4N*
> 
> Try turning down your ram.
> 
> I have my 4770k at 4.6GHz with 1.36v 43 uncore with 1.185v VCCIN at 2.010 and LLC at level 8. The most I'd say for a 24/7 use is 1.4v maybe even 1.395 if I could get 47 stable.


I've tried that countless times and every time it creates an "overclocking failure"...it will start up then shutdown, then start up again with the failure message...this is set the RAM lower to like 1578 or something. The Cosair Vengeance 1600 DDR3 does not like you setting Anything other than 1600...then of course, when you set the BLCK higher there 1600 changes higher, but the BIOS knows that you are at the matching memory setting for the hardware that's in there - the z87 Sabertooth It won't allow me to set 1600 to 1866 or the 1600 to 1500-whatever, it Never boots for that


----------



## Its L0G4N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D-Dow*
> 
> I've tried that countless times and every time it creates an "overclocking failure"...it will start up then shutdown, then start up again with the failure message...this is set the RAM lower to like 1578 or something. The Cosair Vengeance 1600 DDR3 does not like you setting Anything other than 1600...then of course, when you set the BLCK higher there 1600 changes higher, but the BIOS knows that you are at the matching memory setting for the hardware that's in there - the z87 Sabertooth It won't allow me to set 1600 to 1866 or the 1600 to 1500-whatever, it Never boots for that


When I changed my BLCK to 100.1 I couldn't get stable with 4.6GHz When I went back to 100.00 I was stable again.


----------



## Mysticode

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Wasn't you testing with x264 and using higher OC?
> Well then your temps are inflated by like ~3-10c+ depending on if you airflow is awesome in an ideal case or bad


Yes x264 ran through 20 loops on my 44x @ 1.32v vcore. However it often hit 85c. I am trying to see if I can get away with 42x on a lower vcore, to keep my fans and heat down for 24/7 usage.

Edit: testing out 1.255v vcore for x264 20 loops. Science all up in here.


----------



## lombardsoup

OH LAWD ITS WORKIN DAT 4.8ghz

"Only" took 1.38 vcore in bios though. Still running x264 and haven't 'sploded yet, vcore is showing 1.408 on load. Should I be worrying about degradation at this high vcore? Is it safe for 24/7 usage? Temps averaging 76c


----------



## error-id10t

Anyone here with an ASUS board.. do you see a huge discrepancy between what you set in BIOS for cache vs. what you see in HWInfo? Example, I've set mine to 1.28v but after exiting BIOS and going back in it shows 1.33v - it still shows my 1.28v as the setting but shows 1.33v as the actual volt. This is also in HWInfo.


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lombardsoup*
> 
> OH LAWD ITS WORKIN DAT 4.8ghz
> 
> "Only" took 1.38 vcore in bios though. Still running x264 and haven't 'sploded yet, vcore is showing 1.408 on load. Should I be worrying about degradation at this high vcore? Is it safe for 24/7 usage? Temps averaging 76c


Still better than mine. I'm at 1.425 vcore.... Been at this or higher for months now, so as long as temps are in check id say its ok for 24/7


----------



## steven88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> The issue is that x264's stress runs lag the computer a lot. The first run which puts CPU usage at like 50% is fine, but after that the second pass and the loops all lag a lot. In my opinion, a minimum of 10 pass is needed to achieve a good stability. And this is by no means a guarentee. For my CPU it's fine. But don't be suprised if running 10 or less allowed some instability through.


Ya I noticed it definitely lags, but I'm okay with it. I just hate doing my internet browsing on my phone....it's so slow and inconvenient on a smartphone versus a desktop with m/kb.

I just wanted to know if doing other things would "interfere" with x264 being able to catch bad OCs. I really like Prime95 Blend because I can leave it running and still do my daily tasks....it's just Prime95 is so taxing on non delidded Haswell.


----------



## lombardsoup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Still better than mine. I'm at 1.425 vcore.... Been at this or higher for months now, so as long as temps are in check id say its ok for 24/7


What is unsafe vcore anyway? And other unsafe voltages? I can't really afford another 4670k so I want to make sure I'm not killing it.


----------



## jameyscott

Dat intel tuning plan doh.


----------



## lombardsoup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Dat intel tuning plan doh.


but i wanna keep the first oneeee...


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> The issue is that x264's stress runs lag the computer a lot.


You can set it to low priority if you want, or rather i often run the encoder at low priority - i don't know if x264 bench can do that, it resets to high. Maybe it's in the script?

Might take longer to catch instability, but i've accidentally encoded for like 6 hours a couple times while playing performance sensitive games without noticing >.>
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lombardsoup*
> 
> What is unsafe vcore anyway? And other unsafe voltages? I can't really afford another 4670k so I want to make sure I'm not killing it.


I doubt 1.4vcore will kill CPU, pretty sure it won't. You may see degradation though. I'm using ~1.36 atm with ~15-17c or so ambients and a silver arrow (ht off) and i wouldn't go up another 100mhz, at least without cold temps i think. This is somewhat safe - but i'd rather be on the safer side for just 100mhz. I might revise that over time, depending on how results are and how other chips do.

If you're getting 80c average on hottest core and then you delid and switch to a cool water loop - that's now like 50c







(so i'd do that for really, really pushing chips near degradation volts)


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lombardsoup*
> 
> What is unsafe vcore anyway? And other unsafe voltages? I can't really afford another 4670k so I want to make sure I'm not killing it.


i would tell you but I'm still on the hunt for Haswell's max VID's

seems I'm doing something very wrong to find this simple info


----------



## lombardsoup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> may see degradation


I've never read more frightening words in my life


----------



## Mysticode

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steven88*
> 
> Ya I noticed it definitely lags, but I'm okay with it. I just hate doing my internet browsing on my phone....it's so slow and inconvenient on a smartphone versus a desktop with m/kb.
> 
> I just wanted to know if doing other things would "interfere" with x264 being able to catch bad OCs. I really like Prime95 Blend because I can leave it running and still do my daily tasks....it's just Prime95 is so taxing on non delidded Haswell.


Welcome to my world. Just let x264 run 20 loops in peace. Of course it will lag your PC, it's eating up most of the CPU to encode the file. Stay off the PC or deal with the lag. Run the 20 loops overnight!


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> i would tell you but I'm still on the hunt for Haswell's max VID's
> 
> seems I'm doing something very wrong to find this simple info


Max VID doesn't really mean anything anyway. Sandy/Ivy max was 1.52V, but that doesn't mean it is safe to run them at that voltage.


----------



## BoredErica

Max VID doesn't exist. You can only know at about what point CPUs experience degredation after some number of years statistically. That is obviously super hard to figure out. It was never simple.

How do you know what causes CPU death without killing CPUS?
How do you know what causes degradation without degrading multiple CPUs across different voltages and time scales?


----------



## D-Dow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Its L0G4N*
> 
> When I changed my BLCK to 100.1 I couldn't get stable with 4.6GHz When I went back to 100.00 I was stable again.


Did you try my sets?

Well, BLCK rocks man, EVERYTHING is much livelier

I mean just browsing firefox the pages come up SUPER quick, everything is zipping HArd, really kickass

Another subject about me being cooler at 4.7 GHz vs 4.6 GHz is that I'd forgotten that I'd changed the mobo this morning. I went to the store, came back, then put on the Heat Shields (little plastic pieces that come with the board to stick in any unused slot, and maybe, that application of those (had them all along but didn't know what they were for, but it was recommended to put them on there "especially if you're overclocking" said the kid in the specialized comp store. I just don't think that that'd lower my temps 7-8 degrees, or would it?


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Max VID doesn't really mean anything anyway. Sandy/Ivy max was 1.52V, but that doesn't mean it is safe to run them at that voltage.


I know







I am not implying it's safe, I wanted to find out the Max VID spec'd by intel. Gives us a good idea of that voltage range. Obviously if max vid is 1.52 does not mean running 1.51 is as safe as 1.20
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Max VID doesn't exist. You can only know at about what point CPUs experience degredation after some number of years statistically. That is obviously super hard to figure out. It was never simple.
> 
> How do you know what causes CPU death without killing CPUS?
> 
> How do you know what causes degradation without degrading multiple CPUs across different voltages and time scales?


I understand your logic, but some its foolish to say a MAX VID doesn't exist
If this was the case, why doesn't everyone just get a nice cooling system and run 1.9v 24/7








http://www.overclock.net/t/665362/vid-voltage-identification-explained pretty good summary of why knowing VID is useful


----------



## paramazon

well i recently overclocked my cpu and as you mentioned in the thread to put the uncore cache ratio to manual as the default, which is 34, 34 for me because my cpu is i5 4670k. now everything went alright and my cpu passed a 12 hour stress of prime 95 at 4.3ghz with 1.2V(seems fishy) now what throws me off, is in cpu-z and ai suite 3 it says my frequency is 8 x 43 which equals to 3440 mhz(***???) now i looked in the bios and the frequence is at 100mhz manual while having adjustment frequency to AUTO(it said in the description that it goes from 80mhz-300mhz which is where i think its getting it from, setting it to the lowest..) I am also attaching a picture so you guys can see for yourself, but the funny thing is when i was running prime 95 or anything else it said its running in 4.3ghz both task manager and cpu z.

this is the picture showing cpu-z and ai suite 3 http://imgur.com/v3Vpuj8

im so confused D:


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> If this was the case, why doesn't everyone just get a nice cooling system and run 1.9v 24/7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/665362/vid-voltage-identification-explained pretty good summary of why knowing VID is useful


For the first part, because your temps would be too hot. I don't care about vcore at all, it's the temps that matter, I ran my SB >1.5v (hell I did that dumb 12hour Prime job @ 1.54v from memory, it's in the list there) and it did fine because the temps were under control.

On the second part, I don't see what use it has. Sure, get your stock VID and then understand it means nothing. Mine is 1.04v, not the best but certainly not bad - doesn't mean my chip is great once I start throwing volts at it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paramazon*
> 
> this is the picture showing cpu-z and ai suite 3 http://imgur.com/v3Vpuj8
> 
> im so confused D:


Just ignore AI SUITE, when I bought my first ASUS board (Z68) I played around with it, figured it's useless and temps were inaccurate and ever since then have ignored it. Just use HWInfo, seems to be the most accurate.


----------



## paramazon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> For the first part, because your temps would be too hot. I don't care about vcore at all, it's the temps that matter, I ran my SB >1.5v (hell I did that dumb 12hour Prime job @ 1.54v from memory, it's in the list there) and it did fine because the temps were under control.
> 
> On the second part, I don't see what use it has. Sure, get your stock VID and then understand it means nothing. Mine is 1.04v, not the best but certainly not bad - doesn't mean my chip is great once I start throwing volts at it.
> Just ignore AI SUITE, when I bought my first ASUS board (Z68) I played around with it, figured it's useless and temps were inaccurate and ever since then have ignored it. Just use HWInfo, seems to be the most accurate.


Yeah the temps are definitely ******ed in ai suite but i use it for controlling the fans.. anyways i did check up with hwinfo and it is saying that my max uncore cache is 34(which makes sense cuz that is what i put it as) but it says the cpu turbo is at 4.3ghz so is this even an overclock or..not? im confused because i have read threads where people said to leave uncore cache as auto or make it around 300mhz less than the overclock, but this thread says to put it at the stock.


----------



## Cyro999

You put it at stock until you have the core overclock that you want and are sure that it is stable. If you overclock core, uncore and RAM at the same time, you can have two things throwing 124 BSOD's and at least three throwing 0x0101, with no way to distinguish between them or fix it aside from randomly throwing voltages


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> For the first part, because your temps would be too hot. I don't care about vcore at all, it's the temps that matter, I ran my SB >1.5v (hell I did that dumb 12hour Prime job @ 1.54v from memory, it's in the list there) and it did fine because the temps were under control.
> 
> On the second part, I don't see what use it has. Sure, get your stock VID and then understand it means nothing. Mine is 1.04v, not the best but certainly not bad - doesn't mean my chip is great once I start throwing volts at it.
> Just ignore AI SUITE, when I bought my first ASUS board (Z68) I played around with it, figured it's useless and temps were inaccurate and ever since then have ignored it. Just use HWInfo, seems to be the most accurate.


Sure, controlling the temps plays a huge role in overclocking.
So you are basically telling me that as long as I keep my chip 10C on all cores and pump 2.00 vcore that vid and vcore doesn't matter eh ?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> Sure, controlling the temps plays a huge role in overclocking.
> So you are basically telling me that as long as I keep my chip 10C on all cores and pump 2.00 vcore that vid and vcore doesn't matter eh ?


If you're pumping 2.0 in (most board max out around 1.99) and you want to use that 24.7, you must have a pleb to constantly pour LN2 on your chip.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> If you're pumping 2.0 in (most board max out around 1.99) and you want to use that 24.7, you must have a *pleb* to constantly pour LN2 on your chip.


srsly, how good is "pleb"?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> srsly, how good is "pleb"?


They usually aren't that great, but I'm sure you could train a monkey to do it. Actually, that'd be 20 times better than a pleb. Then you don't have to deal with their plebness. Monkey it is.


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> If you're pumping 2.0 in (most board max out around 1.99) and you want to use that 24.7, you must have a pleb to constantly pour LN2 on your chip.










i forgot the /sarcasm tag considering just because you can keep a chips temperature down doesn't mean it won't die on ya


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i forgot the /sarcasm tag considering just because you can keep a chips temperature down doesn't mean it won't die on ya


running any amount of voltage through silicon will cause eventual death. What you need to ask yourself is "how long do I expect this chip to last until I upgrade?". Once you have an answer for that, you will probably find yourself considering 1.4Vcore as your upper limit.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> running any amount of voltage through silicon will cause eventual death. What you need to ask yourself is "how long do I expect this chip to last until I upgrade?". Once you have an answer for that, you will probably find yourself considering 1.4Vcore as your upper limit.


Time to put my 4770k in its box. P4 master race


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Time to put my 4770k in its box. P4 master race


Still have a P3 paired with a TNT2 somewhere... used to max out Microforge's Track Attack with ease


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Still have a P3 paired with a TNT2 somewhere... used to max out Microforge's Track Attack with ease


You stole frickfrock's profile pic... How could you?


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> You stole frickfrock's profile pic... How could you?


he said no one would dare to do so. i feel this was the only logical response.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> he said no one would dare to do so. i feel this was the only logical response.


May the wrath of @frickfrock999 be bestowed upon you.


----------



## Its L0G4N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> May the wrath of @frickfrock999 be bestowed upon you.


lol


----------



## OutlawII

Ok been stable at 1.36 volts and 4.5 for a month now get 124 bsod in BF4 ? I hate BF4 ran aram 3 all day and night no bsod go figure


----------



## lombardsoup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutlawII*
> 
> Ok been stable at 1.36 volts and 4.5 for a month now get 124 bsod in BF4 ? I hate BF4 ran aram 3 all day and night no bsod go figure


The problem is you're using Betafield 4, buggy as hell


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> I know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not implying it's safe, I wanted to find out the Max VID spec'd by intel. Gives us a good idea of that voltage range. Obviously if max vid is 1.52 does not mean running 1.51 is as safe as 1.20
> I understand your logic, but some its foolish to say a MAX VID doesn't exist
> If this was the case, why doesn't everyone just get a nice cooling system and run 1.9v 24/7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/665362/vid-voltage-identification-explained pretty good summary of why knowing VID is useful


You said *a *max vid. Not a range of VID, but a single VID that is somehow "max". What does max even mean? Max as in, if you go over, CPU dies tomorrow, dies right now, dies next year, dies three years from now? There is no one voltage that exists for every single CPU where going over causes certain death but before that is fine. Some CPUs can take more voltage than others, some run faster than others. All that is possible is to draw statistics from instances of people's borked CPUs. From there we can give an estimate of what ranges are safe, which are somewhat risky and which are deadly.

Intel's words are not law... their official rep on Newegg recommends 1.2v or lower for overclocks. Unless Intel decides to test their own chips by subjecting it to a variety of voltages from 1.3 to 1.6v, where they then begin to use the CPUs like a normal person would, to test at what point degradation or CPU death sets in from a range of 1 day to 5 years, Intel did not do sufficient testing to put out a figure that is not at some level a guess. Rather, I think they draw their number elsewhere.

For the purposes of writing a guide and giving out info that helps people, what's important is to know what voltage range is at risk for degradation under heavy use 3 years down the line, and which causes death. If max VID is 1.51v, then what happens if I use 1.50v and my CPU dies or degrades? Exactly, 1.51v is also an estimate. If 1.51v causes death, death at what time? And at what exact point do all CPUs never degrade under 24/7 use? I'm sure you agree, it's not one point but a range of values. What if I told everybody that at 1.51v the CPU explodes? Even if that's true, that doesn't help people decide what voltage to use. They'll know not to use 1.51v, but they have no idea what voltage is prone to degradation and what is super safe, etc. I think just saying some value is the "max" VID is not really that useful.

The best we can do is to continue to collect data and to monitor a thread like this one for people that come back complaining about CPU degradation, and keep an eye out for claims of CPU death. Only way to be sure is to collect data.

I want analysis and data meng. Data!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> he said no one would dare to do so. i feel this was the only logical response.


Can I take your old avatar now?

You have balls the size of Jupiter.


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> You said *a *max vid. Not a range of VID, but a single VID that is somehow "max". What does max even mean? Max as in, if you go over, CPU dies tomorrow, dies right now, dies next year, dies three years from now? There is no one voltage that exists for every single CPU where going over causes certain death but before that is fine. Some CPUs can take more voltage than others, some run faster than others. All that is possible is to draw statistics from instances of people's borked CPUs. From there we can give an estimate of what ranges are safe, which are somewhat risky and which are deadly.
> 
> Intel's words are not law... their official rep on Newegg recommends 1.2v or lower for overclocks. Unless Intel decides to test their own chips by subjecting it to a variety of voltages from 1.3 to 1.6v, where they then begin to use the CPUs like a normal person would, to test at what point degradation or CPU death sets in from a range of 1 day to 5 years, Intel did not do sufficient testing to put out a figure that is not at some level a guess. Rather, I think they draw their number elsewhere.
> 
> For the purposes of writing a guide and giving out info that helps people, what's important is to know what voltage range is at risk for degradation under heavy use 3 years down the line, and which causes death. If max VID is 1.51v, then what happens if I use 1.50v and my CPU dies or degrades? Exactly, 1.51v is also an estimate. If 1.51v causes death, death at what time? And at what exact point do all CPUs never degrade under 24/7 use? I'm sure you agree, it's not one point but a range of values.
> 
> The best we can do is to continue to collect data and to monitor a thread like this one for people that come back complaining about CPU degradation, and keep an eye out for claims of CPU death. Only way to be sure is to collect data.
> 
> Can I take your old avatar now?


Max as in when you go over the given VID you know 100% you are degrading your chip faster than staying under the acceptable range.
These chips aren't hand made friend, they all fall within a general range of vcore that either degrades at x% or doesn't.

You don't do random tests to figure out what ranges are actually deadly for your chip, you do realize what a VID is for right? Overclocking is already a risk, when you want to go 24/7 over MAX VID sure not all chips will degrade the same or die, but you need to understand that it IS an accelerated rate of death

Obviously intel's words aren't law, and obviously they give you this type of information for a reason. If the max VID on chip is v1.52 SURE you can go 1.6v, as long as you understand you are now past that "general safe" zone of overclocking with minimal degradation

Yes sure, there is that small range, but the max I was talking about and stating is most people have common sense that 1.50 is pretty close to 1.51 and by running at that high voltage you are closer to an accelerated degradation than you are staying further from the voltage.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Snippy Snip
> 
> 
> 
> You said *a *max vid. Not a range of VID, but a single VID that is somehow "max". What does max even mean? Max as in, if you go over, CPU dies tomorrow, dies right now, dies next year, dies three years from now? There is no one voltage that exists for every single CPU where going over causes certain death but before that is fine. Some CPUs can take more voltage than others, some run faster than others. All that is possible is to draw statistics from instances of people's borked CPUs. From there we can give an estimate of what ranges are safe, which are somewhat risky and which are deadly.
> 
> Intel's words are not law... their official rep on Newegg recommends 1.2v or lower for overclocks. Unless Intel decides to test their own chips by subjecting it to a variety of voltages from 1.3 to 1.6v, where they then begin to use the CPUs like a normal person would, to test at what point degradation or CPU death sets in from a range of 1 day to 5 years, Intel did not do sufficient testing to put out a figure that is not at some level a guess. Rather, I think they draw their number elsewhere.
> 
> For the purposes of writing a guide and giving out info that helps people, what's important is to know what voltage range is at risk for degradation under heavy use 3 years down the line, and which causes death. If max VID is 1.51v, then what happens if I use 1.50v and my CPU dies or degrades? Exactly, 1.51v is also an estimate. If 1.51v causes death, death at what time? And at what exact point do all CPUs never degrade under 24/7 use? I'm sure you agree, it's not one point but a range of values. What if I told everybody that at 1.51v the CPU explodes? Even if that's true, that doesn't help people decide what voltage to use. They'll know not to use 1.51v, but they have no idea what voltage is prone to degradation and what is super safe, etc. I think just saying some value is the "max" VID is not really that useful.
> 
> The best we can do is to continue to collect data and to monitor a thread like this one for people that come back complaining about CPU degradation, and keep an eye out for claims of CPU death. Only way to be sure is to collect data.
> 
> I want analysis and data meng. Data!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I take your old avatar now?
> You have balls the size of Jupiter.





Spoiler: Warning: Seriously, don't look!






Spoiler: Warning: What did I just say?






Spoiler: Warning: Seriously?






Spoiler: Warning:C'mon






Spoiler: Warning: You really don't listen do you?






Spoiler: Warning: Fine.






Spoiler: Warning: Psych!






Spoiler: Warning: Dude, give up






Spoiler: Warning:Cant say I didnt warn you.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> Max as in when you go over the given VID you know 100% you are degrading your chip faster than staying under the acceptable range.
> These chips aren't hand made friend, they all fall within a general range of vcore that either degrades at x% or doesn't.
> 
> You don't do random tests to figure out what ranges are actually deadly for your chip, you do realize what a VID is for right? Overclocking is already a risk, when you want to go 24/7 over MAX VID sure not all chips will degrade the same or die, but you need to understand that it IS an accelerated rate of death
> 
> Obviously intel's words aren't law, and obviously they give you this type of information for a reason. If the max VID on chip is v1.52 SURE you can go 1.6v, as long as you understand you are now past that "general safe" zone of overclocking with minimal degradation
> 
> Yes sure, there is that small range, but the max I was talking about and stating is most people have common sense that 1.50 is pretty close to 1.51 and by running at that high voltage you are closer to an accelerated degradation than you are staying further from the voltage.


I'd like to make a few points:

-Everybody is already under the impression that 1.5v and higher is asking for a degradation trip. I sorta feel that if the number were 1.55 or 1.6 or 1.51, it won't really change the perception of the people that overclock. Quite a few people would argue (regardless of whether they are right or wrong) that 1.5v is already asking for CPU death. I'm not sure how minimal is minimal degradation, it seems vague to me.

-Everything dies eventually. Overclocking increases the rate, but by how much? Without any statistic, the idea is meaningless.

-Yes, the large majority of us will agree that 1.5v and higher is not that safe. But imagine if you are thinking of hitting 1.42v like me... Is 1.42v far enough from 1.51 so that it's relatively safe? Imagine if we could tell statistically, the probability of CPU degradation at a given voltage X number of years down the road. That would be amazing and we could be so much more informed about our risks. How far from 1.5v is safe enough? We're going off of our guesses.

-Yes, Intel's number is a figure just like my figure and other people's figure, a range or estimated voltage in which your CPU isn't 'safe enough'. I can't exactly say my figure is much better than Intel's. We're just pulling out numbers. Somewhat educated guesses. But imagine if we could manage to get data from thousands of dead or degraded chips. That would let us put out data and voltage guidelines that are so much more accurate!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Seriously, don't look!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: What did I just say?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Seriously?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning:C'mon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: You really don't listen do you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Psych!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Dude, give up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning:Cant say I didnt warn you.


Just....wow.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lombardsoup*
> 
> The problem is you're using Betafield 4, buggy as hell


no..... it''s the overclock that's causing a bsod not the game


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> no, it''s you're overclock not stable not the game causing a bsod


Agreed. The game has been, for the most part, fixed. I still wouldn't use it to test stability 100%, but now it is very unlikely that the game will cause you to BSOD.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I'd like to make a few points:
> 
> -Everybody is already under the impression that 1.5v and higher is asking for a degradation trip. I sorta feel that if the number were 1.55 or 1.6 or 1.51, it won't really change the perception of the people that overclock. Quite a few people would argue (regardless of whether they are right or wrong) that 1.5v is already asking for CPU death. I'm not sure how minimal is minimal degradation, it seems vague to me.
> 
> -Everything dies eventually. Overclocking increases the rate, but by how much? Without any statistic, the idea is meaningless.
> 
> -Yes, the large majority of us will agree that 1.5v and higher is not that safe. But imagine if you are thinking of hitting 1.42v like me... Is 1.42v far enough from 1.51 so that it's relatively safe? Imagine if we could tell statistically, the probability of CPU degradation at a given voltage X number of years down the road. That would be amazing and we could be so much more informed about our risks. How far from 1.5v is safe enough? We're going off of our guesses.
> 
> -Yes, Intel's number is a figure just like my figure and other people's figure, a range or estimated voltage in which your CPU isn't 'safe enough'. I can't exactly say my figure is much better than Intel's. We're just pulling out numbers. Somewhat educated guesses. But imagine if we could manage to get data from thousands of dead or degraded chips. That would let us put out data and voltage guidelines that are so much more accurate!
> 
> Just....wow.


Computer just glitched out on me, had to restart.
Anyways, the point is: Until we get statistics and testing or a sample of failed CPUs and their settings, anybody's estimations are simply estimations and nobody's opinion of safe voltage can really be taken to be god's given truth. Sure, our estimations beats out random guessing for sure. But it would be way better, I would feel way better, if the guidelines were backed up by empirical evidence.


----------



## VeerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Agreed. The game has been, for the most part, fixed. I still wouldn't use it to test stability 100%, but now it is very unlikely that the game will cause you to BSOD.


Must be degradation









Are you sure your ram timings are correct? BF4 was driving me nuts until I realized I didn't fix my ram timings when I overclocked it.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Must be degradation tongue.gif


bf4 bluescreened me harder than other stuff before, chance of error goes up and up with time; can just add another 0.01vcore and expect it never to happen again if it took that long IMO


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutlawII*
> 
> Ok been stable at 1.36 volts and 4.5 for a month now get 124 bsod in BF4 ? I hate BF4 ran aram 3 all day and night no bsod go figure


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> no..... it''s the overclock that's causing a bsod not the game


I was getting ready to say







Technically you have not been stable for one month now


Spoiler: such big post:D



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> bf4 bluescreened me harder than other stuff before, chance of error goes up and up with time; can just add another 0.01vcore and expect it never to happen again if it took that long IMO


i know it seems people don't like many of the synthetics of this thread, but that really is the point.
If you passed 100 x264 runs, then 1 month later you crash in battlefield 4, might as well had tested with prime95 for 12hrs minimum to 24hrs + to guarantee no chance of BSOD with any situation for the CPU

Sure it will stress the temps to unrealistic amounts and workload, but that is the point of becoming stable








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeerK*
> 
> Must be degradation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure your ram timings are correct? BF4 was driving me nuts until I realized I didn't fix my ram timings when I overclocked it.


or that







if he OC'd memory good thing to do is run memtest on max memory to see if it passes 100% with 0 errors i assume ?


----------



## VeerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> Computer just glitched out on me, had to restart.
> Anyways, the point is: Until we get *statistics and testing or a sample of failed CPUs and their settings*, anybody's estimations are simply estimations and nobody's opinion of safe voltage can really be taken to be god's given truth. Sure, our estimations beats out random guessing for sure. But it would be way better, I would feel way better, *if the guidelines were backed up by empirical evidence.*


Can't disagree with that. While there is the element of common sense, need real data to back up any hard values. Data, data, stata


----------



## lilchronic

lilchronic - 4770k @ 4.7Ghz - 1.375 VID - 1.396v vcore - uncore 4.2Ghz @ 1.2v - Custom Loop Delid - Batch #3332B372 - Ram - @ 2800Mhz - VCCIN @ 1.9v


4.8Ghz requires so much volts its crazy i dont get it from 4.7Ghz @ 1.375v i need 1.475v+


----------



## fleetfeather

Wizzie, feel free to utilise my stock? gif if you please









---

Isn't intel spec stating the max Vcore for haswell = 1.5v? 99.9% sure I've read that somewhere (probably on OCN)


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> lilchronic - 4770k @ 4.7Ghz - 1.375 VID - 1.396v vcore - uncore 4.2Ghz @ 1.2v - Custom Loop Delid - Batch #3332B372 - Ram - @ 2800Mhz - VCCIN @ 1.9v
> 
> 
> 4.8Ghz requires so much volts its crazy i dont get it from 4.7Ghz @ 1.375v i need 1.475v+


Probably in part due to low input voltage. 1.42v I needed 2.15v. 1.35v I needed 2v. You can go to 1.5v VID and you still won't be stable if you don't move that input voltage, guarentee it.

In other words, just raising that VID to a very high value won't cause stability if your input voltage is too low compared to your VID. As VID increase, input voltage should also increase, and this is much more important at higher VID.\

I'm trying to chart you but you don't really have any stress test filled out...


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> lilchronic - 4770k @ 4.7Ghz - 1.375 VID - 1.396v vcore - uncore 4.2Ghz @ 1.2v - Custom Loop Delid - Batch #3332B372 - Ram - @ 2800Mhz - VCCIN @ 1.9v
> 
> 
> 4.8Ghz requires so much volts its crazy i dont get it from 4.7Ghz @ 1.375v i need 1.475v+


nice temps








delidded or no?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> nice temps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> delidded or no?


His post says delidded.


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> His post says delidded.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> If you passed 100 x264 runs, then 1 month later you crash in battlefield 4, might as well had tested with prime95 for 12hrs minimum to 24hrs + to guarantee no chance of BSOD with any situation for the CPU


I disagree completely, going prime28.3 blend does not guarantee that you will never see any kind of instability. It's probably a better indication than x264, but if you use it correctly with what we know now, you should be able to narrow down a multi to never crashing within hours (worst case; a few bluescreens in trial usage)

You test x264 for 2 hours, set some settings, you bluescreen once in a month on a notoriously vcore hungry application (bf4) so what? add 0.01vcore, system is back up in 20 seconds. If it took a month or even a week to happen for the first time, it'll never happen again with 0.01vcore more. I don't think there's enough justification to deal with prime blend which runs >30c hotter (i don't remember the number) and is way more hungry for voltages


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> I disagree completely, going prime28.3 blend does not guarantee that you will never see any kind of instability. It's probably a better indication than x264, but if you use it correctly with what we know now, you should be able to narrow down a multi to never crashing within hours (worst case; a few bluescreens in trial usage)


Blend?








I'm talking about a full stress test with 90%+ of your systems ram in use stressting every small or large FFT possible for your cpu which should allow you to have a 99.99999997% stable overclock?








(15 minutes under load for each fft, even 20 or 30min if you want to really "torture test" it)

I can agree on one thing, il retract that it does not "guarantee" the stability
however putting your systems max cpu and max ram under load for 12-24hours is going to pretty much rule out any possibly of instability on any application, program, or task you will do on that computer no ?

(big derp, that word guarantee brings problems







)


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> 15 minutes under load for each fft


That's what Blend is.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Probably in part due to low input voltage. 1.42v I needed 2.15v. 1.35v I needed 2v. You can go to 1.5v VID and you still won't be stable if you don't move that input voltage, guarentee it.
> 
> In other words, just raising that VID to a very high value won't cause stability if your input voltage is too low compared to your VID. As VID increase, input voltage should also increase, and this is much more important at higher VID.\
> 
> I'm trying to chart you but you don't really have any stress test filled out...


i use cinebench than aida64 then ill run 3dmark Physics test for a few loop's play games thats it, no need to test stuff i dont actually use


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> i use cinebench than aida64 then ill run 3dmark 11 Physics test for a few loop's play games thats it no need to use stuff i dont actually use


Try running my means of stress testing then....Check out my chart entry to get an idea of what I'm referring to....


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> I disagree completely, going prime28.3 blend does not guarantee that you will never see any kind of instability. It's probably a better indication than x264, but if you use it correctly with what we know now, you should be able to narrow down a multi to never crashing within hours (worst case; a few bluescreens in trial usage)
> 
> You test x264 for 2 hours, set some settings, you bluescreen once in a month on a notoriously vcore hungry application (bf4) so what? add 0.01vcore, system is back up in 20 seconds. If it took a month or even a week to happen for the first time, it'll never happen again with 0.01vcore more. I don't think there's enough justification to deal with prime blend which runs >30c hotter (i don't remember the number) and is way more hungry for voltages


Just my opinion but, pretty unorthodox way to "stabilize" your OC. If you don't do that for memory why do it for CPU?
I prefer to have a legitimate stable overclock where when I am doing work on a computer I won't have a random blue screen, need to add 0.01 vcore and risk losing that work







(don't tell me to file save either







)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> That's what Blend is.


Blend doesn't use 90% of your systems memory. Which is why you need to run a custom test and actually manually set the min/max fft's


----------



## BoredErica

Prime95 on 1.42v, that might hurt. Prime isn't an option for me. This is why x264 is used, to give me that extra thermal headroom.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> I disagree completely, going prime28.3 blend does not guarantee that you will never see any kind of instability. It's probably a better indication than x264, but if you use it correctly with what we know now, you should be able to narrow down a multi to never crashing within hours (worst case; a few bluescreens in trial usage)
> 
> You test x264 for 2 hours, set some settings, you bluescreen once in a month on a notoriously vcore hungry application (bf4) so what? add 0.01vcore, system is back up in 20 seconds. If it took a month or even a week to happen for the first time, it'll never happen again with 0.01vcore more. I don't think there's enough justification to deal with prime blend which runs >30c hotter (i don't remember the number) and is way more hungry for voltages


I agree with you completely on this....I personally ran Prime for ~8 hours and was stable, then got a BSOD after 15-20 mins of Far Cry 3. I've read posts in various forums where people ran Prime for over 12 hours, only to crash once they started their normal usage.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Prime95 on 1.42v, that might hurt. Prime isn't an option for me. This is why x264 is used, to give me that extra thermal headroom.


Pssshhh....I'm at 1.43v, Prime is definitely not an option for me....







Though, I am delidded, so I could probably run it with some slightly decent temps (all things considered)....


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> Just my opinion but, pretty unorthodox way to "stabilize" your OC. If you don't do that for memory why do it for CPU?
> Blend doesn't use 90% of your systems memory. Which is why you need to run a custom test and actually manually set the min/max fft's


With memory, you can narrow down instability very quickly and effectively by using stuff like prime and memtest - there's not really many other ways to do it effectively, there is also little reason not to use them.

If i was using Prime, my OC would be 35c hotter - i'd have to drop 400mhz or so for acceptable temps - that is, even though that 400mhz can be, with ease, made 100% stable for every task that i can think to throw at it (one bsod in three months because of edgy vcore)

I don't think it's an unorthadox way of overclocking when you can narrow down VRIN you need to within ~0.05v in about 5-10 minutes, likewise vcore within ~0.02 in an hour. x264 is both the hottest load that i run ever and hardest load that i run regularly, but i've not seen an x264-tuned overclock be unstable in any program in existence short of the power whores (newer prime small fft, avx2 linx) so i see little reason not to tune that way

Ofc for blend, i just always called it custom blend (because "custom" acts like blend, not like any of the other options)


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> I agree with you completely on this....I personally ran Prime for ~8 hours and was stable, then got a BSOD after 15-20 mins of Far Cry 3. I've read posts in various forums where people ran Prime for over 12 hours, only to crash once they started their normal usage.
> Pssshhh....I'm at 1.43v, Prime is definitely not an option for me....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Though, I am delidded, so I could probably run it with some slightly decent temps (all things considered)....


That's because at 15minute per fft prime doesn't cycle through all the fft's for 8hours. Being stable on prime for 8hours isn't a stable OC, just 8 hours of stress








So you basically did not complete the test.

There is also dozens of OLD OC threads where a user can pass 17hours of prime and fails on 18hours. Or someone who passes 10 hours but fails 12

This is an indication that your OC cant handle the situation it was put in, has nothing to do with the quality of the test.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*


Yeah prime reallllllly puts cooling to the test







I miss seeing my 3770k top out at 62C on a full prime stress test


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Try running my means of stress testing then....Check out my chart entry to get an idea of what I'm referring to....


this part of crysis 3 is the ultimate stability test. cpu usage 90 - 99% on all cores


if you can stand there for 30 mins without the game closing out or getting a bsod id say you're pretty stable


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> With memory, you can narrow down instability very quickly and effectively by using stuff like prime and memtest - there's not really many other ways to do it effectively, there is also little reason not to use them.
> 
> If i was using Prime, my OC would be 35c hotter - i'd have to drop 400mhz or so for acceptable temps - that is, even though that 400mhz can be, with ease, made 100% stable for every task that i can think to throw at it (one bsod in three months because of edgy vcore)
> 
> I don't think it's an unorthadox way of overclocking when you can narrow down VRIN you need to within ~0.05v in about 5-10 minutes, likewise vcore within ~0.02 in an hour. x264 is both the hottest load that i run ever and hardest load that i run regularly, but i've not seen an x264-tuned overclock be unstable in any program in existence short of the power whores (newer prime small fft, avx2 linx) so i see little reason not to tune that way
> 
> Ofc for blend, i just always called it custom blend (because "custom" acts like blend, not like any of the other options)


Yeah, I understand, the point I was trying to bring up is that people test the memory off the bat to ensure no errors to avoid things like file corruption.

I am just used to seeing people stress the OC for maximum stability, I believe in stable means 100% stable not stable for notepad or stable for word.

I guess to each is own right? I get why people don't want to do prime, added vcore and added heat, and they don't really stress their cpu's to the point where they will bsod. I guess I treat it too much like memory and think of it as people OC'ing their ram to 2800mhz with bad timings but because it works and doesn't crash always they find it acceptable


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> I am just used to seeing people stress the OC for maximum stability, I believe in stable means 100% stable not stable for notepad or stable for word.


It's not that, it's just that heat and stability don't really correlate, and with Haswell being so hot under "ideal" conditions, it became largely impractical to max it out in those ways. On the same workload which averages 48c on x264, you can average 95 on linpack - you just couldn't do that before avx2 came along and massively increased performance per clock there (at the cost of proportionally higher power draw and heat)

I was originally drawn to x264, because i tried lots of stuff like adia, linpack without avx etc - but my own work was crashing all of the time. I wouldn't call my OC stable if there was anything aside from prime small fft or linx - that was actually somewhat useful, that could crash the CPU. I don't know of any such thing atm, so i'm fine calling it stable if there's no bluescreens, no wheas for 3+ months and i know of nothing that can cause such issues - and if i found something, i'm pretty sure it could be tweaked through? What do you think


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> It's not that, it's just that heat and stability don't really correlate, and with Haswell being so hot under "ideal" conditions, it became largely impractical to max it out in those ways. On the same workload which averages 48c on x264, you can average 95 on linpack - you just couldn't do that before avx2 came along and massively increased performance per clock there (at the cost of proportionally higher power draw and heat)
> 
> I was originally drawn to x264, because i tried lots of stuff like adia, linpack without avx etc - but my own work was crashing all of the time. I wouldn't call my OC stable if there was anything aside from prime small fft or linx - that was actually somewhat useful, that could crash the CPU. I don't know of any such thing atm, so i'm fine calling it stable if there's no bluescreens, no wheas for 3+ months and i know of nothing that can cause such issues - and if i found something, i'm pretty sure it could be tweaked through? What do you think


I can accept someone saying their OC handles what they do with real world applications

I can't accept this
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutlawII*
> 
> Ok been stable at 1.36 volts and 4.5 for a month now get 124 bsod in BF4 ? I hate BF4 ran aram 3 all day and night no bsod go figure


If you post you have a 4.8GHz stable overclock and I ask you to run a game or program and you BSOD, you do not have a stable overclock


----------



## Cyro999

I agree


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> I guess to each is own right? I get why people don't want to do prime, added vcore and added heat, and they don't really stress their cpu's to the point where they will bsod. I guess I treat it too much like memory and think of it as people OC'ing their ram to 2800mhz with bad timings but because it works and doesn't crash always they find it acceptable


How is running an outdated program like Prime related to people who run their RAM with weird timings..? People use to swear by IBT or OCCT, Prime has gone the same way, it's a useless program today and doesn't prove anything. You said it yourself, run it for 16 hours, BSOD at 18 hours. Run it for 24 hours, BSOD in 36 hours. How long are you going to run it?

I don't believe x264 is THE one, BF4 needs 0.02v more compared to that. Once you're stable there you're stable with most others (excluding these outdated programs such as Prime, IBT, OCCT etc).


----------



## lilchronic

i ran prime95 24 hours on a 3570k @ 5ghz with 1.368v tried playing crysis 3 .... closed programe and whea errors upped voltage to 1.385 stable in all games no whea errors

http://www.overclock.net/t/1247869/official-the-ivy-bridge-stable-suicide-club-guides-voltages-temps-bios-templates-inc-spreadsheet/2950_50#post_19106081


just prime95 stable


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> How is running an outdated program like Prime related to people who run their RAM with weird timings..? People use to swear by IBT or OCCT, Prime has gone the same way, it's a useless program today and doesn't prove anything. You said it yourself, run it for 16 hours, BSOD at 18 hours. Run it for 24 hours, BSOD in 36 hours. How long are you going to run it?
> 
> I don't believe x264 is THE one, BF4 needs 0.02v more compared to that. Once you're stable there you're stable with most others (excluding these outdated programs such as Prime, IBT, OCCT etc).


The relation was people test their memory tests instantly to check for memory errors. Yet with their CPU they accept less than full stability and just deem it "stable"

Prime isn't outdated and you did not grasp the concept.

If you bsod at 18 hours but not 16hours obviously your overclock isn't stable. Pretty simple concept.

It's not that prime isn't reliable it's that at a certain FFT when your computer is stressed it can not handle that situation. I don't see what's hard to understand?







Is prime creating an unstable situation that youre OC which handles notepad and msword properly but primes outdated program causes you to crash?


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> That's because at 15minute per fft prime doesn't cycle through all the fft's for 8hours. Being stable on prime for 8hours isn't a stable OC, just 8 hours of stress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you basically did not complete the test.
> 
> There is also dozens of OLD OC threads where a user can pass 17hours of prime and fails on 18hours. Or someone who passes 10 hours but fails 12
> 
> This is an indication that your OC cant handle the situation it was put in, has nothing to do with the quality of the test.
> Yeah prime reallllllly puts cooling to the test
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I miss seeing my 3770k top out at 62C on a full prime stress test


I'm talking about Haswell, not "OLD OC threads"....As I said in my comment: I'm talking about people who ran 12+ hours of Prime, then hit a BSOD when they started watching YouTube, or playing a game, or whatever their normal activities on a PC happened to be....I've read those posts that you're referring to, and those are not what I am talking about. Please, take a second to read my posts before you get into such a hurry to disagree/argue with what I am saying.

With Haswell, its pretty unnecessary to run hours and hours of Prime, when there are better ways of testing for stability without generating ridiculous amounts of heat - a fact which has been discussed numerous times in this particular thread....It's more beneficial to test for stability under conditions that are similar to your personal activities.


----------



## VeerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> The relation was people test their memory tests instantly to check for memory errors. Yet with their CPU they accept less than full stability and just deem it "stable"
> 
> Prime isn't outdated and you did not grasp the concept.
> 
> If you bsod at 18 hours but not 16hours obviously your overclock isn't stable. Pretty simple concept.
> 
> It's not that prime isn't reliable it's that at a certain FFT when your computer is stressed it can not handle that situation. I don't see what's hard to understand?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is prime creating an unstable situation that youre OC which handles notepad and msword properly but primes outdated program causes you to crash?


Excess Heat =\= Unstable Overclock


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> I'm talking about Haswell, not "OLD OC threads"....As I said in my comment: I'm talking about people who ran 12+ hours of Prime, then hit a BSOD when they started watching YouTube, or playing a game, or whatever their normal activities on a PC happened to be....I've read those posts that you're referring to, and those are not what I am talking about. Please, take a second to read my posts before you get into such a hurry to disagree/argue with what I am saying.
> 
> With Haswell, its pretty unnecessary to run hours and hours of Prime, when there are better ways of testing for stability without generating ridiculous amounts of heat - a fact which has been discussed numerous times in this particular thread....It's more beneficial to test for stability under conditions that are similar to your personal activities.


OLD OC thread is an example to refer to the situation.

Sure if those people committed the user error of not configuring the prime stress test correctly, it really is not primes fault.

The "better ways of testing for stability without generating ridiculous amounts of heat" can also lead to this
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutlawII*
> 
> Ok been stable at 1.36 volts and 4.5 for a month now get 124 bsod in BF4 ? I hate BF4 ran aram 3 all day and night no bsod go figure


At the end of the day, no point in using the word stable if your stability can't run a variation of programs or stress test. I get what you are saying about the heat generated, but you need to understand my perspective on the definition of what stable is









Also, I do appologize, I'm not sitting in front of a computer staring at a browser with just OCN open, I do skip words, I do miss lines I am simply conversating. If you can't handle going back and forth sharing opinions or views that's fine. Just understand this is a forum and what we put out of our thought allows another user to read and come up with either a question or find an answer to one already


----------



## error-id10t

Not sure why you think I didn't "grasp" something.

So tell me, what's your definition of Prime stable then? What do you strive for and accept. As soon as you tell me, I'll call you out and say it's worthless because it's 2 hours less than what I had in my mind as being stable.

I've got no problems if you want to live in the past and run these programs. You're in a minority and that fact doesn't make you wrong or right, just a minority.

add: also, why do you need to resort to msword or notepad examples? From the few posts you've now made I'm starting to think you don't really grasp reality yourself, you throw weird examples (example you gave me previously was the use of 2v vcore).


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> The relation was people test their memory tests instantly to check for memory errors. Yet with their CPU they accept less than full stability and just deem it "stable"
> 
> Prime isn't outdated and you did not grasp the concept.
> 
> If you bsod at 18 hours but not 16hours obviously your overclock isn't stable. Pretty simple concept.
> 
> It's not that prime isn't reliable it's that at a certain FFT when your computer is stressed it can not handle that situation. I don't see what's hard to understand?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is prime creating an unstable situation that youre OC which handles notepad and msword properly but primes outdated program causes you to crash?


You fail to account for how Haswell is too different from previous generations to use prime in my opinion. I mean, they took a part of the motherboard and then slapped it onto the CPU. (FIVR) that's a big change and it accounts for the added heat of Haswell. Well, part of it. The other half is Intel cheaping out and not soldering chips under a 95w TDP. Anyways, with that in account, the added heat of Prime just isn't necessary. Why would you want to stress your chip past your normal uses? Not to mention you are severly limit your chips overclock-ability by being "prime stable." As Cyro stated, he would have to lower his OC 400Mhz just to deal with the heat of Prime. That's just stupid. Why not get what temps you can actually expect from day to day and have a higher OC with possibly less voltage? That's just my thoughts.

On another note, I used x264 to find a stable overclock on my 3930k and it has handled everything I have thrown at it. Passed 33x times as I was sleeping and hasn't BSOD'd once. And dem temps are awesome. 1.425v 4.9 stable and don't see temps over 55c
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> OLD OC thread is an example to refer to the situation.
> 
> Sure if those people committed the user error of not configuring the prime stress test correctly, it really is not primes fault.
> 
> The "better ways of testing for stability without generating ridiculous amounts of heat" can also lead to this
> At the end of the day, no point in using the word stable if your stability can't run a variation of programs or stress test. I get what you are saying about the heat generated, but you need to understand my perspective on the definition of what stable is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I do appologize, I'm not sitting in front of a computer staring at a browser with just OCN open, I do skip words, I do miss lines I am simply conversating. If you can't handle going back and forth sharing opinions or views that's fine. Just understand this is a forum and what we put out of our thought allows another user to read and come up with either a question or find an answer to one already


So, you're telling me that if I'm not prime stable but it is stable in my uses I'm not stable. Huh, I guess I never thought of it that way.


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Not sure why you think I didn't "grasp" something.
> 
> So tell me, what's your definition of Prime stable then? What do you strive for and accept. As soon as you tell me, I'll call you out and say it's worthless because it's 2 hours less than what I had in my mind as being stable.
> 
> I've got no problems if you want to live in the past and run these programs. You're in a minority and that fact doesn't make you wrong or right, just a minority.
> 
> add: also, why do you need to resort to msword or notepad examples? From the few posts you've now made I'm starting to think you don't really grasp reality yourself, you throw weird examples (example you gave me previously was the use of 2v vcore).


Ouch so you misread my posts and attack me personality? I would ask you your education level and actual life accomplishments but that would make me as tiny as you. Belittling someone or condescending just shows defensive stance seeing as you feel insulted somehow.

Anyway, yeah that simple concept that you couldn't grasp was. If you can run a program for 5hours but it crashes at 6hours, then your obviously not stable. No need to start grabbing bits and pieces out of context from other posts to make a subjective view some form of justification for your personal attack
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> You fail to account for how Haswell is too different from previous generations to use prime in my opinion. I mean, they took a part of the motherboard and then slapped it onto the CPU. (FIVR) that's a big change and it accounts for the added heat of Haswell. Well, part of it. The other half is Intel cheaping out and not soldering chips under a 95w TDP. Anyways, with that in account, the added heat of Prime just isn't necessary. Why would you want to stress your chip past your normal uses? Not to mention you are severly limit your chips overclock-ability by being "prime stable." As Cyro stated, he would have to lower his OC 400Mhz just to deal with the heat of Prime. That's just stupid. Why not get what temps you can actually expect from day to day and have a higher OC with possibly less voltage? That's just my thoughts.
> 
> On another note, I used x264 to find a stable overclock on my 3930k and it has handled everything I have thrown at it. Passed 33x times as I was sleeping and hasn't BSOD'd once. And dem temps are awesome. 1.425v 4.9 stable and don't see temps over 55c
> So, you're telling me that if I'm not prime stable but it is stable in my uses I'm not stable. Huh, I guess I never thought of it that way.


I understand what you are saying and how the architecture of the chip has changed. With disregard to the heat, if the computer can't run a certain process and it crashes how is that acceptable? It's like playing BF4 and not crashing but as soon as you use a tank and fire a missile you instantly bsod


----------



## VeerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> Ouch so you misread my posts and attack me personality? I would ask you your education level and actual life accomplishments but that would make me as tiny as you. Belittling someone or condescending just shows defensive stance seeing as you feel insulted somehow.
> 
> Anyway, yeah that simple concept that you couldn't grasp was. If you can run a program for 5hours but it crashes at 6hours, then your obviously not stable. No need to start grabbing bits and pieces out of context from other posts to make a subjective view some form of justification for your personal attack
> I understand what you are saying and how the architecture of the chip has changed. With disregard to the heat, *if the computer can't run a certain process and it crashes how is that acceptable*? It's like playing BF4 and not crashing but as soon as you use a tank and fire a missile you instantly bsod


How are you sure that being "prime stable" ensures that you can run any process without crashing? I believe many of the posters have been trying to make this point, among others.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> Ouch so you misread my posts and attack me personality? I would ask you your education level and actual life accomplishments but that would make me as tiny as you. Belittling someone or condescending just shows defensive stance seeing as you feel insulted somehow.
> 
> Anyway, yeah that simple concept that you couldn't grasp was. If you can run a program for 5hours but it crashes at 6hours, then your obviously not stable. No need to start grabbing bits and pieces out of context from other posts to make a subjective view some form of justification for your personal attack
> I understand what you are saying and how the architecture of the chip has changed. With disregard to the heat, if the computer can't run a certain process and it crashes how is that acceptable? It's like playing BF4 and not crashing but as soon as you use a tank and fire a missile you instantly bsod


How is it not acceptable? I will never use something that stressful on this machine and it is stable in everything I do. Stability is very, very subjective. If you want to be prime stable for 24+ hours and I want to be stable in my uses, that's fine. However, don't try to force your version of stability on everyone else. Again, I am stable in every use this machine will ever be used for, why the heck should I be prime stable and subject my chip to temps it will never, ever see?

I fail to see the BF4 reference because if you BSOD instantly getting in a tank (which is playing BF4) then you aren't stable in BF4.

EDIT: What is someone only uses their system for 5 hours and will never see that BSOD at 6 hours? If that not acceptable for their uses? Again, stability is subjective.


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> How is it not acceptable? I will never use something that stressful on this machine and it is stable in everything I do. Stability is very, very subjective. If you want to be prime stable for 24+ hours and I want to be stable in my uses, that's fine. However, don't try to force your version of stability on everyone else. Again, I am stable in every use this machine will ever be used for, why the heck should I be prime stable and subject my chip to temps it will never, ever see?
> 
> I fail to see the BF4 reference because if you BSOD instantly getting in a tank (which is playing BF4) then you aren't stable in BF4.


I just try to stick with dictionary definitions of words.

Stability isn't subjective. When you have a stable job, you receive stable paychecks. You don't randomly get payed at different days of the month.

Just because your computer can handle the applications you run on it and can not handle the applications I run on mine, It is not fair for you to call your overclock "stable". It's acceptable for what you do, but bending the definition of words seems wrong. Stability isn't subjective at all, thats more of an opinion. There's no 50% stable or 98.7% stable, its 0% or 100%

So is everyone relying on x264 to find "acceptable stability" and just increasing vcore if any bsod occurs or have you guys came up with a process beyond this to test haswell further?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> So is everyone relying on x264 to find "acceptable stability" and just increasing vcore if any bsod occurs or have you guys came up with a process beyond this to test haswell further?


I haven't had a BSOD after being x264 stable. However, people who have in certain applications only need .002 to gain full stability for their uses. I don't see a problem with that. It's not like they are BSODing every hour after passing 20x of x264. They might BSOD after 5-6 hours and then increase it by such a small increment that it doesn't change anything besides not BSODing again.


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I haven't had a BSOD after being x264 stable. However, people who have in certain applications only need .002 to gain full stability for their uses. I don't see a problem with that. It's not like they are BSODing every hour after passing 20x of x264. They might BSOD after 5-6 hours and then increase it by such a small increment that it doesn't change anything besides not BSODing again.


Is there any other programs people are using after the completion of multiple x264 runs?
You know what I mean right? I don't want to pass 100 x264 runs, crash on bf4, add vcore, use real world applications then crash in the middle of something work related because I loaded 8 programs at the same time


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> Is there any other programs people are using after the completion of multiple x264 runs?
> You know what I mean right? I don't want to pass 100 x264 runs, crash on bf4, add vcore, use real world applications then crash in the middle of something work related because I loaded 8 programs at the same time


Considering I could render a video, be watching a video, not to mention a million background processes like steam etc, and have 20-30 tabs open in google chrome and not crash I think x264 is a great way to stress your system. If you have to change your vcore it is by such a small amount that it really affects nothing besides that one BSOD that happened out of the blue after the system had been used for quite awhile.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> I just try to stick with dictionary definitions of words.
> 
> Stability isn't subjective. When you have a stable job, you receive stable paychecks. You don't randomly get payed at different days of the month.
> 
> Just because your computer can handle the applications you run on it and can not handle the applications I run on mine, It is not fair for you to call your overclock "stable". It's acceptable for what you do, but bending the definition of words seems wrong. Stability isn't subjective at all, thats more of an opinion. There's no 50% stable or 98.7% stable, its 0% or 100%
> 
> So is everyone relying on x264 to find "acceptable stability" and just increasing vcore if any bsod occurs or have you guys came up with a process beyond this to test haswell further?


You're kinda right. There is 100% stable and 0% stable. But guess what, my overclock is 100% stable for what I do.









Also, what do you use that you think my system couldn't handle? Is rendering videos and gaming not good enough for you? Do you render 1,000 videos at the same time or something?


----------



## lilchronic

this is the first time im hearing of x264 lol never opened the stressing tab









bout to try it, pretty sure i can run it


----------



## BoredErica

The point here is:

1. Some people are claiming instability after running Prime for a long period of time.

2. Quite a few people will be thermally crushed by Prime and therefore it was never an option to begin with.

3. If you want to get the highest multiplier you can, often that means forgoing prime in order to get a higher Vcore.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> Is there any other programs people are using after the completion of multiple x264 runs?
> You know what I mean right? I don't want to pass 100 x264 runs, crash on bf4, add vcore, use real world applications then crash in the middle of something work related because I loaded 8 programs at the same time


If you have BF4 you can try it - I was x264 stable but still crashed on BF4.

And my 2 cents - there is no 100% stable. The only way to be 100% stable is to be running stability tests 100% of the time. Otherwise how do you know your 900 hour Prime stable overclock won't fail at the 901 hour mark? If the system doesn't crash doing the things you use it for, then it is "stable enough".


----------



## Mysticode

Damn guys, I go out for one day, and have to catch up on like 5 pages of mostly you guys arguing about stability! How unstable of all of you! Let's all just agree to disagree and keep on making this thread one big science fair project.

On a side note, x264 passed 20 loops for me at 42x and 1.255v vcore. I call that a very good base "stable" reference. Time to load up my CPU and GPU Litecoin mining applications all night and see if I BSOD or not! This is my real world test for 24/7 stability, as I have not yet installed BF4 (I actually won a copy from the Litecoin mining pool that I am a part of, woot!)

Goodnight fellow OCers.


----------



## L36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> If you have BF4 you can try it - I was x264 stable but still crashed on BF4.
> 
> And my 2 cents - there is no 100% stable. The only way to be 100% stable is to be running stability tests 100% of the time. Otherwise how do you know your 900 hour Prime stable overclock won't fail at the 901 hour mark? If the system doesn't crash doing the things you use it for, then it is "stable enough".


Stability exists. Running prime large FFT will stress memory and uncore. Small FFT will stress L1 and L2 cache and core while not stressing memory. 6 hours of each and Ive yet to ever crash, ever. Still, need 1.450V on core and uncore to run 46 but its solid stable in anything i run.


----------



## bond32

Hulk always brings good discussion to threads... Those of you worried about top end voltages, I beg you to reference Sin's guide here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1401976/the-gigabyte-z87-haswell-overclocking-oc-guide


As for stability, you guys seriously need to chill out about this. Why does it create such an argument? If the guy wants to run 33 hours of prime, let him run prime 33 hours. But if that's how you want to be stable, then don't argue with everyone else who thinks there are better ways out. Stability is all up to the user in the end, but many people in this thread including myself have been using haswell since release, know the best forms of stability. Prime was the number 1 stability check for AMD when I had it, but now it isn't the case... Just my opinion. And to say BF4 is NOT a good stability test is just stupid. BF4 is a huge stress on the entire system that will run all things at near max capacity. Yes it has bugs, but if your OC fails in a game then something needs correcting (mainly just because all I do is mine and game on my pc lol).

Edit: DarkWizzy, perhaps ask Sin if you could use his voltage chart there in your guide. It might clear up a lot of confusion...


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> The relation was people test their memory tests instantly to check for memory errors. Yet with their CPU they accept less than full stability and just deem it "stable"


Memory either works or it does not, and is easy to check for. CPU, there's no catch-all way of stability testing everything ideally and quickly without synthetically testing small parts of the cpu to an extreme degree, and if there was, we would all jump on it
Quote:


> Yet with their CPU they accept less than full stability and just deem it "stable"


I can run everything, everything to my knowledge aside from one thing: If i remove my power limit (which only triggers in prime small fft with avx enabled in OS, and linx with avx2) then it will crash in those programs.


----------



## D-Dow

Ok, my uncore is set to 31. If I set it to 32 it will be an "overclocking failure" in the BIOS ~ starts and restarts... because of my BLCK set at 112, my uncore is effectively 35 running at 4.704 GHz

If I want to Raise the uncore (current volts at 1.22), then the Only thing that I can do is to raise the voltage, correct?? Because the wall is at 32 with a 112 BLCK set. What is an acceptable voltage for uncore? I've recently ran it at 1.39 no problem, but I see/read that most have it WAY low, stock voltage even. So 1.39 scares me a little, but my temps never get above 50-something on load (not 100% load because I NEVER run anything at 100% I don't use Prime!!!). I don't play BF4, I don't play "Cry-sis" What is an acceptable uncore for 4.704 GHz? I know Asus would tell you that 300 to 500 MHz below 4700 is... But I am currently at 3500 not 4400 or 4200... Is this wrong, cause it works (no crashes - the crashes were coming from Adaptive, which I solved by switching to manual, and other crashes were coming from the GTX780 -- being Too overclocked (voltage, which I have now set back to +0 and not +38)

But I'm thinking that I may get a better "performance" ever so slight by putting the uncore in the range that Asus recommends, but I know that they are a big corporation and corporations don't know sh**


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> But I'm thinking that I may get a better "performance" ever so slight by putting the uncore in the range that Asus recommends


I think there's written about this in the OP. There's no benchmark or program that i know of that shows significant response to uncore speed, so it's rarely performance-efficient to gain the heat from going from say [email protected] to like [email protected] 1.4v on the ring (if it's safe - not sure who actually runs that)


----------



## pkrexer

Is the 64bit x264 bit more stressful then running it in 32bit? I had been running it in 32bit and passing a 20 loop test without any issue. Now I'm trying 64bit and I can't make it 20 loops. It also seems to take longer when running in 64bit. It could also be related to the newest Asus Hero bios I installed....


----------



## D-Dow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> I think there's written about this in the OP. There's no benchmark or program that i know of that shows significant response to uncore speed, so it's rarely performance-efficient to gain the heat from going from say [email protected] to like [email protected] 1.4v on the ring (if it's safe - not sure who actually runs that)


ok, I'm back down to 1.2 uncore voltage..and now at 4.6 GHz apprx 47 is just too unstable If. I'm. Going. To. Stream. at the same time with music etc. very happy with 4.6 GHz as long as I got 112 BLCK as well


----------



## bond32

Just was browsing some youtube videos, came across the one by JJ for the haswell overclocking guide on their ASUS boards.... Heard him say the "CPU Analog voltage offset" was the one related to memory OC stability. Do you guys agree? I recently added +0.15 to system agent, digital, and analog in hopes I might can stabilize something over 48X.

I want to try to always keep my ram running at least XMP 1 which is 2400mhz 10-12-12-31. Have 2x4gb sticks of tridentX. I know my current OC is good, but my temps are so low I feel it is my duty to at least try for higher.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Just was browsing some youtube videos, came across the one by JJ for the haswell overclocking guide on their ASUS boards.... Heard him say the "CPU Analog voltage offset" was the one related to memory OC stability. Do you guys agree? I recently added +0.15 to system agent, digital, and analog in hopes I might can stabilize something over 48X.
> 
> I want to try to always keep my ram running at least XMP 1 which is 2400mhz 10-12-12-31. Have 2x4gb sticks of tridentX. I know my current OC is good, but my temps are so low I feel it is my duty to at least try for higher.


In my experiences, I have seen those Analog and Digital voltages add stability to my RAM OC. On the XMP Profiles, they get boosted to 2133mhz, but I was running them at 2400mhz for a while....


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> In my experiences, I have seen those Analog and Digital voltages add stability to my RAM OC. On the XMP Profiles, they get boosted to 2133mhz, but I was running them at 2400mhz for a while....


Cool, good to know. Really wish I could get 49x, or possibly 50x with 2400mhz ram...


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Cool, good to know. Really wish I could get 49x, or possibly 50x with 2400mhz ram...


It's very possible, just keep in mind that you'll also most likely need to increase your VCore and/or your VRIN to make it stable....


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> It's very possible, just keep in mind that you'll also most likely need to increase your VCore and/or your VRIN to make it stable....


Heh, well of course. Last I attempted I was well over 1.52 on vcore with no luck. Going to try again


----------



## Barefooter

HWINFO Update

I haven't checked into this thread since last Friday, had over 300 unread posts! About a dozen pages back people were asking about HWINFO.

I've been using that program along with HWMonitor, because the version of HWINFO I was using showed the VID, but no Vcore or VCCIN reading. I have an ASUS Formula VI motherboard. I heard this was just a problem with ASUS boards.

I updated the HWINFO program to beta version 4.31-2081. This new version shows Vcore and VCCIN. So now I can just use HWINFO and do not need the HWMonitor program.

Here's the link http://www.hwinfo.com/download.php

This is the only monitoring program you need and my favorite.


----------



## MeneerVent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Just was browsing some youtube videos, came across the one by JJ for the haswell overclocking guide on their ASUS boards.... Heard him say the "CPU Analog voltage offset" was the one related to memory OC stability. Do you guys agree? I recently added +0.15 to system agent, digital, and analog in hopes I might can stabilize something over 48X.
> 
> I want to try to always keep my ram running at least XMP 1 which is 2400mhz 10-12-12-31. Have 2x4gb sticks of tridentX. I know my current OC is good, but my temps are so low I feel it is my duty to at least try for higher.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pkrexer*
> 
> Is the 64bit x264 bit more stressful then running it in 32bit? I had been running it in 32bit and passing a 20 loop test without any issue. Now I'm trying 64bit and I can't make it 20 loops. It also seems to take longer when running in 64bit. It could also be related to the newest Asus Hero bios I installed....


Interesting, let me know what you find out. I have the same memory as you but 2x8GB and I have a VI Hero too. Maybe I can try to push 4,8Ghz or a BCLK higher than 100.1. This night I can´t do it, as I am messing with the cache now.


----------



## bond32

No progress made... Constant 101 BSOD's even with vcore over 1.5 and vccin over 2.2. I'll settle for 48x.


----------



## holyking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> No progress made... Constant 101 BSOD's even with vcore over 1.5 and vccin over 2.2. I'll settle for 48x.


I must says. You really need to fine tune the vrin with vcore to make a stable. Any too much of it would crash. I think best you do is find a stable Like at 4.6 or 4.5. Depends the vcore with vrin ratio. 1.276 vcore with 2.04 vrin. @4.7ghz. I am guessing 1.296, 1.306. With atlest 2.04 vrin. The ways i guess which to increase on vcore or vrin. When i get bosd on 1 setting. Add vrin first and see will dely bosd. By the time you hit 2.25 if no changes you add vcore. Around .020 to 0.30. When you bosd alot later i say around loop 5. You need to play around vrin and see any effect on dely on the bosd. If doesn't, you add vrore again in very small amount from 0.05 to 1. Then play around vrin.too much or little vrin would bosd. It must match.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> No progress made... Constant 101 BSOD's even with vcore over 1.5 and vccin over 2.2. I'll settle for 48x.


im stuck @ 4.7Ghz with 1.375v iv gone to 1.525 for 4.8Ghz and still not stable vccin 2.2v and i dont get it


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> No progress made... Constant 101 BSOD's even with vcore over 1.5 and vccin over 2.2. I'll settle for 48x.


Sorry, what's the previous setting? How much vcore are you adding? Adding too much is very bad (as it requires way more vrin)


----------



## bond32

49x core, 1.515 Vcore, 2.2 VCCIN, 40x uncore, 1.2 V uncore. Ram at profile 1

Kept getting 101's, don't think it can happen. Considering i'm stable at 48x at 1.41 vcore, think I will have to deal.


----------



## fleetfeather

Restored my cpu to 4.6/4.2 @ 1.34/1.22 today after I released I was still getting WHEA errors relating to my display driver at 4.4/3.8 @ 1.34/1.22.

99% confident that my 780 Ti Classy is just a disgrace and can't hold 1175/1800.

So I guess it's a mix of good and bad news


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> 49x core, 1.515 Vcore, 2.2 VCCIN, 40x uncore, 1.2 V uncore. Ram at profile 1
> 
> Kept getting 101's, don't think it can happen. Considering i'm stable at 48x at 1.41 vcore, think I will have to deal.


You're adding 0.1vcore.

I'd go back, 2.3vrin. Start at 1.45vcore. Don't add more unless it proves neccesary

There is no case where i am required to add 0.1vcore for any function at all. I can pass quick tests at like 0.05v less than i need, which means i can cinebench etc on 4.7 using my 4.6 voltage - so even if you need a massive bump like +0.08 for 100mhz - you will be able to add like 0.05 and work up to it. You will know that you need more because of 124 bluescreens under certain loads, most likely - time spaced as a clue for how much more - but don't throw a ton of vcore when you have other problems, because it'll just make them worse.

Never throw significantly more volts than you need on haswell


----------



## holyking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> 49x core, 1.515 Vcore, 2.2 VCCIN, 40x uncore, 1.2 V uncore. Ram at profile 1
> 
> Kept getting 101's, don't think it can happen. Considering i'm stable at 48x at 1.41 vcore, think I will have to deal.


I think with such high vcore.... you will need even higher vrin. What setting you get stabilized in 4.5 or 4.6? Keep ram stock during oc.


----------



## bond32

Yeah its not going to happen. Went all the way to 2.42 VCCIN, 1.475 vcore in steps and it all results in the same 101 bsod. I'll stick to 48x


----------



## Cyro999

For that 101 bsod i'd just keep vcore as low low low as possible while increasing vrin up to maybe 2.2-2.4 (at your own risk) unless 124's were being thrown - and also clock the memory to 1066 to be safe til greater stability is had


----------



## fleetfeather

2.5VRIN sounds good


----------



## bond32

Thanks for the help guys, but for 100 mhz this is too much. 48X is fine with me


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Thanks for the help guys, but for 100 mhz this is too much. 48X is fine with me


You're probably right. The last 100 mhz will take hours and hours to fine tune. x48 is fast already. Unless you're willing to do test after test to see which settings change stability in which direction and on and on, you probably won't get there.

Ready to chart your settings?


----------



## Cyro999

Ok!









I don't like to see voltage "walls" - i think there's a way around all of them (at least the ones that big), even if we don't understand - i used to hit a few that are trivial now to fix


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Ok!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like to see voltage "walls" - i think there's a way around all of them (at least the ones that big), even if we don't understand - i used to hit a few that are trivial now to fix


I get frustrated easy so perhaps another day I will attempt to tackle it again. At least temps are all in check, also 48x is still a good OC in my opinion.


----------



## Cyro999

Yea, much safer too.


----------



## Barefooter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> I get frustrated easy so perhaps another day I will attempt to tackle it again. At least temps are all in check, also 48x is still a good OC in my opinion.


Yes! I would be thrilled with 48x! Congrats.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> I get frustrated easy so perhaps another day I will attempt to tackle it again. At least temps are all in check, also 48x is still a good OC in my opinion.


Chart it?
Please?
Pretty please?
I give you beer!









Username:
CPU Model:
Core Multiplier: [If you used Blck strap, put what Blck and mention your resulting frequency]
CPU VID: This is the CPU core voltage value you input into BIOS.
Vcore: This is the CPU Vcore reading from Hwinfo or HWMonitor under load. "Load" depends on what you're stressing.
Uncore Multiplier:
Uncore Voltage:
Cooling Solution:
Stability Test: [Any test is OK, synthetic or not. List how long test is run.]
Batch Number: [Not required. Malay or Costa Rica chip?]
Ram Speed: [Timings if you know them.]
Input Voltage: [aka VCCIN, Vrin, Eventual Input Voltage]
LLC Setting: [If you didn't change default, say AUTO]
Motherboard: [Optional. Not required to be charted, not required for picture verification.]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Barefooter*
> 
> HWINFO Update
> 
> I haven't checked into this thread since last Friday, had over 300 unread posts! About a dozen pages back people were asking about HWINFO.
> 
> I've been using that program along with HWMonitor, because the version of HWINFO I was using showed the VID, but no Vcore or VCCIN reading. I have an ASUS Formula VI motherboard. I heard this was just a problem with ASUS boards.
> 
> I updated the HWINFO program to beta version 4.31-2081. This new version shows Vcore and VCCIN. So now I can just use HWINFO and do not need the HWMonitor program.
> 
> Here's the link http://www.hwinfo.com/download.php
> 
> This is the only monitoring program you need and my favorite.
> Hwinfo is the recommended application for its task in this thread, which I made an effort to list recently. How is your overclock going?
> 
> And yes, I share your pain, I go to sleep and wake up and new post count can vary from 0 posts to 75 posts.


----------



## bond32

Chart? Ok I guess

Username: Bond32
CPU Model: 4770k
Core Multiplier: 48x
CPU VID: 1.42
Vcore: 1.428
Uncore Multiplier: 45x
Uncore Voltage: 1.31
Cooling Solution: XSPC Raystorm - delid; custom loop
Stability Test: XTU, AIDA64, BF4
Batch Number: Not sure, think its 311#####
Ram Speed: 10-12-12-31
Input Voltage: 1.9
LLC Setting: Extreme
Motherboard: Gigabyte Z87X-OC


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Chart? Ok I guess
> 
> Username: Bond32
> CPU Model: 4770k
> Core Multiplier: 48x
> CPU VID: 1.42
> Vcore: 1.428
> Uncore Multiplier: 45x
> Uncore Voltage: 1.31
> Cooling Solution: XSPC Raystorm - delid; custom loop
> Stability Test: XTU, AIDA64, BF4
> Batch Number: Not sure, think its 311#####
> Ram Speed: 10-12-12-31
> Input Voltage: 1.9
> LLC Setting: Extreme
> Motherboard: Gigabyte Z87X-OC


Thanks, you have been charted.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> I get frustrated easy so perhaps another day I will attempt to tackle it again. At least temps are all in check, also 48x is still a good OC in my opinion.


i spent the last 4 days in my bios trying to figure out how to get from 4.7Ghz to 4.8 Ghz .... and it just aint happening it cant do it :


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> i spent the last 4 days in my bios trying to figure out how to get from 4.7Ghz to 4.8 Ghz .... and it just aint happening it cant do it :


You like to bench too, need to build a water chiller or something & get some cold for higher clocks. An old window shaker AC, picnic cooler & pump can be ugly but get the job done, bypass the thermostat in a strong old AC & the things can freeze antifreeze.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> You like to bench too, need to build a water chiller or something & get some cold for higher clocks. An old window shaker AC, picnic cooler & pump can be ugly but get the job done, bypass the thermostat in a strong old AC & the things can freeze antifreeze.


i can get a bunch of dry ice just need a pot


----------



## FtW 420

A pot would be better yet! I've been playing with dry ice more lately, single stage isn't quite strong enough & no ln2 monies. I miss my cascade, need to see about fixing it still...


----------



## fleetfeather

edited because I thought I was in the 1mil Post thread.....


----------



## lombardsoup

...was just on the verge of asking to be added when my 48x 101'd again. DAMN YOU INTEL I wanted beer


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lombardsoup*
> 
> ...was just on the verge of asking to be added when my 48x 101'd again. DAMN YOU INTEL I wanted beer


Beer can help hit the voltages needed for higher clocks! Chip might not like it much though


----------



## lombardsoup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Beer can help hit the voltages needed for higher clocks! Chip might not like it much though


Bah. Its just that I'd feel embarassed submitting my baby overclock of 45x, 48x is better lol


----------



## Bonkxd

Ok, so I have my 4670K stable enough at 4.5GHz at 1.388 Vcore and cache is at 4GHz 1.18V, VRin is 2.0V I pass 1-2 hours of XTU and 4 runs of x264 easily, but overnight nonAVX Prime95 crashed/bluescreened at some point. 4.6 is lying somewhere out of safe voltage reach, so I'm unlikely to pursue it, maybe something over 4.5 with some bus overclocking, which seems as not a very popular method of pushing to the max stable overclock here. I'm still not thermally limited though, at least on nonAVX benchmarks/tests, but I'll probably go for delid tomorrow.

When I was overclocking my old E8400 and testing it for stability with Prime95, it was common occurance for one of the workers to stop, or to get rounding error, does anyone get this with Haswell anymore, or it's just bluescreen all the time?


----------



## Clockster

Any of you guys have any experience overclocking with a EVGA Z87 Stinger, picked one up this morning for a crazy bargain.
Running a 4770K in it and I plan on clocking it over the weekend. Anything I should be aware of or any tips?


----------



## zeroofmhx

maximus 6 hero and 4770k

4.3ghz 1.280v
multicore enhancer disabled
llc at lvl 5
min/max cache at 39
xmp at 1866

boots to desktop

crashes at 1min small ftt

am i having a bad chip at all?


----------



## BoredErica

I want to stab my own eyeballs out. Facebook posts about Haswell being a crappy overclocker and a line of people that have no idea how to OC Haswell, treating like Haswell is Sandy 2.0 when it comes to overclocking, dismissing everything I have to say thinking they know better.

If you have MSI Mpower Mobo please read this:

Please doublecheck to see if override voltage mode acts like it and not adaptive.


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I want to stab my own eyeballs out. Facebook posts about Haswell being a crappy overclocker and a line of people that have no idea how to OC Haswell, treating like Haswell is Sandy 2.0 when it comes to overclocking, dismissing everything I have to say thinking they know better.
> 
> If you have MSI Mpower Mobo please read this:
> 
> Please doublecheck to see if override voltage mode acts like it and not adaptive.


I'd say I'm guilty too when I first got mine hence why I returned it. But when you look at the numbers, a 4770k at 4.6 will bench higher than ivy at 5+. Yeah it's frustrating but it's still top performer.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeroofmhx*
> 
> maximus 6 hero and 4770k
> 
> 4.3ghz 1.280v
> multicore enhancer disabled
> llc at lvl 5
> min/max cache at 39
> xmp at 1866
> 
> boots to desktop
> 
> crashes at 1min small ftt
> 
> am i having a bad chip at all?


Try cache to 34 or so.

The average chip runs 4.55ghz @ 1.3v. But if you can hit 4.5ghz at a voltage that is acceptable, I consider it average.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bonkxd*
> 
> Ok, so I have my 4670K stable enough at 4.5GHz at 1.388 Vcore and cache is at 4GHz 1.18V, VRin is 2.0V I pass 1-2 hours of XTU and 4 runs of x264 easily, but overnight nonAVX Prime95 crashed/bluescreened at some point. 4.6 is lying somewhere out of safe voltage reach, so I'm unlikely to pursue it, maybe something over 4.5 with some bus overclocking, which seems as not a very popular method of pushing to the max stable overclock here. I'm still not thermally limited though, at least on nonAVX benchmarks/tests, but I'll probably go for delid tomorrow.
> 
> When I was overclocking my old E8400 and testing it for stability with Prime95, it was common occurance for one of the workers to stop, or to get rounding error, does anyone get this with Haswell anymore, or it's just bluescreen all the time?


I have seen rounding errors reported from others. But it's relatively rare. Yes, that's a sign of instability. I recommend simply ditching XTU stress. It's not all that good. x264 x20 pass, x4 doesn't mean too much. x20, or overnight, and you should be gaming stable 24/7. Delid only if you're temp limited.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clockster*
> 
> Any of you guys have any experience overclocking with a EVGA Z87 Stinger, picked one up this morning for a crazy bargain.
> Running a 4770K in it and I plan on clocking it over the weekend. Anything I should be aware of or any tips?


Nope, try it and tell us how it goes.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> I'd say I'm guilty too when I first got mine hence why I returned it. But when you look at the numbers, a 4770k at 4.6 will bench higher than ivy at 5+. Yeah it's frustrating but it's still top performer.



Look at the Facebook icon for my thread, LOL.


----------



## zeroofmhx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Try cache to 34 or so.
> The average chip runs 4.55ghz @ 1.3v. But if you can hit 4.5ghz at a voltage that is acceptable, I consider it average.


ill try it now and

temps are skyrocketing im using seidon 120m p/p config
at least 2mins fft and crash


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeroofmhx*
> 
> ill try it now and
> 
> temps are skyrocketing im using seidon 120m p/p config
> at least 2mins fft and crash


It's good practice to not overclock two things when you're starting out, so I advise keeping uncore to stock until you've got the core all figured out. When you're all set and done with uncore back to OC'ed state and you crash, you immediately know it's uncore because you know core is stable.

Good luck.

If you're going to do Prime-or-Die and you want to push for next multiplier, yea, you're going to have to delid. Keep in mind though, I'm at 1.42v on air nondelidded. BTW, just in case, what is your eventual input voltage? It probably isn't going to be a significant factor for that low of a Vcore, but doesn't hurt to make sure it's not some off the wall value, just in case.


----------



## BoredErica

This is pretty off topic but I'm always glad when people recognize my efforts!


----------



## Barefooter

Congrats Darkwizzie! You deserve it for all the time and effort you put into this thread.


----------



## blaze2210

Congrats on the recognition!! Good work!!


----------



## Clockster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Nope, try it and tell us how it goes.


Well I feel rather encouraged from what I have read, apparently the stinger is an amazing overclocker and I know I have a decent 4770K.
Gonna mess with it this weekend, will post results when I am happy and stable


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Barefooter*
> 
> Congrats Darkwizzie! You deserve it for all the time and effort you put into this thread.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Congrats on the recognition!! Good work!!


Thanks!

KitGuru isn't THAT big, but they do have a good 125k suscribers.
Now, what is there to do next in improving my guide?


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> KitGuru isn't THAT big, but they do have a good 125k suscribers.
> 
> Now, what is there to do next in improving my guide?


Maybe make a portion that discusses good stress tests, based on the voltage levels that are being used. I'm sure the various members in this thread (including myself) would be willing to help provide data for that....


----------



## MeneerVent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> KitGuru isn't THAT big, but they do have a good 125k suscribers.
> 
> Now, what is there to do next in improving my guide?


Make a "dictionary" section, where you explain all the different definitions related to haswell OCing (VCCIN, input voltage, Vcore, Uncore). And try to explain the synonyms (input voltage: VCCIN) and the meanings (Input voltage...total amount...higher than..1,3xvCore...)

What I also would like to see is something like that chart for "safe" voltages Sin has in the Gigabyte Z87 OC thread, perhaps you could ask him for permission to copy it here?

Moar info on BCLK overclocking (and how to improve that) and system agent/analog I/O /digital I/O would be handy too.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MeneerVent*
> 
> Make a "dictionary" section, where you explain all the different definitions related to haswell OCing (VCCIN, input voltage, Vcore, Uncore). And try to explain the synonyms (input voltage: VCCIN) and the meanings (Input voltage...total amount...higher than..1,3xvCore...)
> 
> What I also would like to see is something like that chart for "safe" voltages Sin has in the Gigabyte Z87 OC thread, perhaps you could ask him for permission to copy it here?
> 
> Moar info on BCLK overclocking (and how to improve that) and system agent/analog I/O /digital I/O would be handy too.


BLCK overclocking doesn't seem to work with very many Haswell chips. I know that it doesn't work at all with mine. I can go to 101, but once I put it up to 102, then everything gets unstable. Plus, with overclocking the BLCK, you're basically overclocking your entire system, which seems like it would make it more difficult to figure out what part of the OC is unstable....


----------



## lombardsoup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> BLCK overclocking doesn't seem to work with very many Haswell chips. I know that it doesn't work at all with mine. I can go to 101, but once I put it up to 102, then everything gets unstable. Plus, with overclocking the BLCK, you're basically overclocking your entire system, which seems like it would make it more difficult to figure out what part of the OC is unstable....


Is it worth upping BLCK at all with Haswell?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lombardsoup*
> 
> Is it worth upping BLCK at all with Haswell?


I saw little reason to do it


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lombardsoup*
> 
> Is it worth upping BLCK at all with Haswell?


Not really for a daily driver, bclk is more for squeezing out every last drop of performance for benching & such things.


----------



## SgtRotty

Does adjusting the bclk frequency above 100mhz mess with the gpu pcie slot frequencies?

Does bclk strap adjustments mess with pcie slots frequencies?

I am aware that RAM,CPU,and Cache multipliers are affected by these, so i am making sure about pcie slots before i start tinkering. Any advice would be appreciated!


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SgtRotty*
> 
> Does adjusting the bclk frequency above 100mhz mess with the gpu pcie slot frequencies?
> 
> Does bclk strap adjustments mess with pcie slots frequencies?
> 
> I am aware that RAM,CPU,and Cache multipliers are affected by these, so i am making sure about pcie slots before i start tinkering. Any advice would be appreciated!


I want to know this as well. I guess we could run it and test it out though.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Does adjusting the bclk frequency above 100mhz mess with the gpu pcie slot frequencies?
> 
> Does bclk strap adjustments mess with pcie slots frequencies?


Strap adjustment is not supposed to change them, but i used to get some issues on 125 strap.

Bclk above 100 i think does. I had big problems with 102bclk.

^That was all on like, f5-f6 bios though. We're nearing f8 release.


----------



## SgtRotty

Is there a software monitor for pcie bus speeds? I have z87g45, i dont see any pcie bus speeds..

Nvm, i just saw a reply


----------



## zeroofmhx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> It's good practice to not overclock two things when you're starting out, so I advise keeping uncore to stock until you've got the core all figured out. When you're all set and done with uncore back to OC'ed state and you crash, you immediately know it's uncore because you know core is stable.
> 
> Good luck.
> If you're going to do Prime-or-Die and you want to push for next multiplier, yea, you're going to have to delid. Keep in mind though, I'm at 1.42v on air nondelidded. BTW, just in case, what is your eventual input voltage? It probably isn't going to be a significant factor for that low of a Vcore, but doesn't hurt to make sure it's not some off the wall value, just in case.


so i should set the cache at auto?
ill check it when i get back to home at work atm xD
forgot to ask i set core voltage at manual 1.280v why does it read at 1.296v at cpu-z?


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeroofmhx*
> 
> so i should set the cache at auto?
> ill check it when i get back to home at work atm xD
> forgot to ask i set core voltage at manual 1.280v why does it read at 1.296v at cpu-z?


Set the cache to Manual: 34x with 1.2v.....









I'm not sure what the reason is for the discrepancy in vcore, but it seems to be a pretty normal thing for Haswell....


----------



## Cyro999

vcore target will be 0.02 more than you set in bios

and i like 1.15 for 33x, since 1.15 is already excessive, 1.2 is pretty crazy. I'm also paranoid of setting ring above vcore since there's a few warnings for it in different places, but not sure if they hold any weight

and 33x, because 34x = turbo on 4670k, 35x = turbo on 4770k


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SgtRotty*
> 
> Does adjusting the bclk frequency above 100mhz mess with the gpu pcie slot frequencies?
> 
> Does bclk strap adjustments mess with pcie slots frequencies?
> 
> I am aware that RAM,CPU,and Cache multipliers are affected by these, so i am making sure about pcie slots before i start tinkering. Any advice would be appreciated!


Adjusting the bclk does change the pci-e frequency, although I've never met a piece of hardware that wasn't OK with at least 109 bclk (HDDs, SSDs, GPUs), all my gpus & HDDs were OK with more, 1 SSD flaked out at 110 bclk before.
Using the strap doesn't change change the pci-e frequency, although how well it works depends on the boards bios', I've had bad instability an a board at 125 strap with one bios, different bios 125 strap worked great on the same board.


----------



## holyking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> I'd say I'm guilty too when I first got mine hence why I returned it. But when you look at the numbers, a 4770k at 4.6 will bench higher than ivy at 5+. Yeah it's frustrating but it's still top performer.


I come from fx-8120. Haswell requires very fine tune compares to fx. In amd i put vcore until not crash. In haswell you must play around vcore and vrin. For haswell, Adding vcore alone doesn't help stable the oc without right amounts vrin. I am catching a behavior on my chip right now.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> vcore target will be 0.02 more than you set in bios
> 
> and i like 1.15 for 33x, since 1.15 is already excessive, 1.2 is pretty crazy. I'm also paranoid of setting ring above vcore since there's a few warnings for it in different places, but not sure if they hold any weight
> 
> *and 33x, because 34x = turbo on 4670k, 35x = turbo on 4770k*


Very correct on this, I should've checked which CPU was being used before I mentioned that....


----------



## holyking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> i spent the last 4 days in my bios trying to figure out how to get from 4.7Ghz to 4.8 Ghz .... and it just aint happening it cant do it :


Did you establish a base line? I Like a stable value?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *holyking*
> 
> Did you establish a base line? I Like a stable value?


4.7Ghz stable @ 1.375v - i need 1.53v to get 4.8Ghz


----------



## Its L0G4N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> 4.7Ghz stable @ 1.375v - i need 1.53v to get 4.8Ghz


What are some of your other settings for your 4.7GHz? I want to get to 4.7, but i'm stuck at 4.6.


----------



## holyking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *holyking*
> 
> Did you establish a base line? I Like a stable value?[/quote
> 
> 4.7Ghz stable @ 1.375v - i need 1.53v to get 4.8Ghz
> 
> 
> 
> What vrin?
> Also you have numbers for 4.6?
> You found any vcore let you do around 3 -4 loops? From 4.7 to 4.8?
Click to expand...


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> 4.7Ghz stable @ 1.375v - i need 1.53v to get 4.8Ghz


I'm sure there's some way to make a reasonable vcore step.. just tricky with the harder pushing oc's to work out what it is


----------



## holyking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> It's good practice to not overclock two things when you're starting out, so I advise keeping uncore to stock until you've got the core all figured out. When you're all set and done with uncore back to OC'ed state and you crash, you immediately know it's uncore because you know core is stable.
> 
> Good luck.
> If you're going to do Prime-or-Die and you want to push for next multiplier, yea, you're going to have to delid. Keep in mind though, I'm at 1.42v on air nondelidded. BTW, just in case, what is your eventual input voltage? It probably isn't going to be a significant factor for that low of a Vcore, but doesn't hurt to make sure it's not some off the wall value, just in case.


Use x264.. Is about the same as prime. My system Crashs on 4 loop vs 2 and a half hour in prime.


----------



## holyking

[/URL]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> I'm sure there's some way to make a reasonable vcore step.. just tricky with the harder pushing oc's to work out what it is


My voltage is alot less 1.276 in 4.8 ghz. Add 0.10 vcore, will give me higher scroe about 20 points... I feel like every 0.001 vcore you need 0.003 vrin to make it up. If you able to find a vcore runs 3 to 5 loop. You can add vrin 0.010 until like 2.25 and see keep the test running long. ( Usually u dont need such high vrin if your cvore is low.i know is a long test but this how i been doing. ) if vrin dont dely. You can add .001 to 0.003 with previous vrin that let you do 3 to 5 loops.( i go small,i will able to rule out any number) add vrin again until 2.25. You you see litle improvement you make notes. Add vcore agains start with 0.001 to 0.003 if you see vrin too. If you see improvement again with certain vrin. That is the sweet spot for the vrin relates to vcore. I am doing 0.001 at a time endless hours but jumpping around would not work.


----------



## holyking

Here my setting


----------



## lilchronic




----------



## Its L0G4N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*


Thank you! I'll try these settings in the morning!







also do you mind telling me what batch number you have?


----------



## jameyscott

No need to change your initial input voltage.


----------



## holyking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Its L0G4N*
> 
> Thank you! I'll try these settings in the morning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also do you mind telling me what batch number you have?


If you have time can you try 20 loop with vcore. 1.425 vrin start from 1.90 to 2.25( if heats isn't your problem) And see any dely. Make notes any improvement maybe crash on first loop. But you now crash on second.


----------



## Its L0G4N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *holyking*
> 
> If you have time can you try 20 loop with vcore. 1.425 vrin start from 1.90 to 2.25( if heats isn't your problem) And see any dely. Make notes any improvement maybe crash on first loop. But you now crash on second.


What?


----------



## holyking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Its L0G4N*
> 
> What?


Try to run 20 times in x264 with that setting. If you find any vrin would slow your crash. Write it down.


----------



## lilchronic

decided to run IBT ..... temps do get high! , but i ran it with no problem's










anyone no what the CPU (PECI) is ???


----------



## Its L0G4N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *holyking*
> 
> Try to run 20 times in x264 with that setting. If you find any vrin would slow your crash. Write it down.


With the settings you posted on the last page? I'm stable at 30 times on x264 with my current settings with 4.6GHz.


----------



## holyking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Its L0G4N*
> 
> With the settings you posted on the last page? I'm stable at 30 times on x264 with my current settings with 4.6GHz.


4.8 or 4.9 ghz for the next one? I don't know what your target. I am going for 4.9ghz.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> decided to run IBT ..... temps do get high! , but i ran it with no problem's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyone no what the CPU (PECI) is ???


I made an auto throttle that only kicks in during synthetic avx loads



Not the most effective at these settings, and little point of using it because these loads never actually come up for any reason, but hey i was bored


----------



## Its L0G4N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *holyking*
> 
> 4.8 or 4.9 ghz for the next one? I don't know what your target. I am going for 4.9ghz.


i'm going for 4.7 and then i'll stop overclocking.


----------



## paramazon

So im getting mixed messages here, what is the point of putting uncore cache ratio to 34,35, doesn't the overclock act as a cpu boost kind of thing? and why does other people suggest putting it around 300mhz less than the overclock? what is the difference? because I see none. Especially when having it to manual(34,35) makes the overclock much more stable.


----------



## Cyro999

You put to manual like 33x and 1.15 volts to it while overclocking the core, just like you put RAM down - so that only core problems can throw 124 and 101 bluescreens, instead of Uncore also throwing 124, and IMC etc also throwing 101. It's easier to know what's unstable.

As part of OC process, when you have the core multi you want, you'd put RAM to full clocks, then also overclock the uncore. You can adress and fix instability as you go. Increasing uncore clock has very slight performance benefits, but they're very slim to almost none in most applications


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paramazon*
> 
> So im getting mixed messages here, what is the point of putting uncore cache ratio to 34,35, doesn't the overclock act as a cpu boost kind of thing? and why does other people suggest putting it around 300mhz less than the overclock? what is the difference? because I see none. Especially when having it to manual(34,35) makes the overclock much more stable.


Setting the cache to a manual multiplier of 34 or 35 (depending on 4670k or 4770k) helps to reduce the amount of variables that can be causing instability. If you want to know more about the impact that cache has on your overclock settings, then I greatly suggest that you read the other pages in this thread - they contain A LOT of valuable information regarding that.

I've seen the information you're talking about regarding the core being ~300mhz within the range of the CPU speed, but it's really unnecessary. The cache is actually really fast on it's own, so it will not be causing a bottleneck with your CPU. With my 4.6ghz OC on my CPU, I have my cache set at 38x (what the cache would boost to anyways).

Hope this clears some things up....


----------



## paramazon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> You put to manual like 33x and 1.15 volts to it while overclocking the core, just like you put RAM down - so that only core problems can throw 124 and 101 bluescreens, instead of Uncore also throwing 124, and IMC etc also throwing 101. It's easier to know what's unstable.
> 
> As part of OC process, when you have the core multi you want, you'd put RAM to full clocks, then also overclock the uncore. You can adress and fix instability as you go. Increasing uncore clock has very slight performance benefits, but they're very slim to almost none in most applications


So it would be little to no impact if lets say i started raising the uncore to about the 38x, 39x mark? well i put my ram to manual anyways and its only 1600mhz so idc about that.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Setting the cache to a manual multiplier of 34 or 35 (depending on 4670k or 4770k) helps to reduce the amount of variables that can be causing instability. If you want to know more about the impact that cache has on your overclock settings, then I greatly suggest that you read the other pages in this thread - they contain A LOT of valuable information regarding that.
> 
> I've seen the information you're talking about regarding the core being ~300mhz within the range of the CPU speed, but it's really unnecessary. The cache is actually really fast on it's own, so it will not be causing a bottleneck with your CPU. With my 4.6ghz OC on my CPU, I have my cache set at 38x (what the cache would boost to anyways).
> 
> Hope this clears some things up....


At what point would a 34x multiplier be a bottleneck? 4.5?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> At what point would a 34x multiplier be a bottleneck? 4.5?


Every benchmark that i've seen shows 46/33 significantly beating 45/45. The point is - put up uncore afterwards to what you can without adding a bunch of heat for no reason - and do it after you have core clock up, don't clock 2 things at the same time and don't sacrifice core clock for it. Running 45/45 instead of 47/40 is very silly - aside from maybe in niche applications that i have not yet seen benchmarked.


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I want to stab my own eyeballs out. Facebook posts about Haswell being a crappy overclocker and a line of people that have no idea how to OC Haswell, treating like Haswell is Sandy 2.0 when it comes to overclocking, dismissing everything I have to say thinking they know better.
> 
> If you have MSI Mpower Mobo please read this:
> 
> Please doublecheck to see if override voltage mode acts like it and not adaptive.


Reading stuff on facebook just seems like chan4 or reddit.


----------



## zeroofmhx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> It's good practice to not overclock two things when you're starting out, so I advise keeping uncore to stock until you've got the core all figured out. When you're all set and done with uncore back to OC'ed state and you crash, you immediately know it's uncore because you know core is stable.
> 
> Good luck.
> If you're going to do Prime-or-Die and you want to push for next multiplier, yea, you're going to have to delid. Keep in mind though, I'm at 1.42v on air nondelidded. BTW, just in case, what is your eventual input voltage? It probably isn't going to be a significant factor for that low of a Vcore, but doesn't hurt to make sure it's not some off the wall value, just in case.






using x43 multiplier cache ratio x35 default ram 1333
1.280v manual else at auto

cinebench run only once


and currently stressing aida64


am i doing good? havent tried prime yet

edit: just crashed at 58min aida64 xD


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paramazon*
> 
> So it would be little to no impact if lets say i started raising the uncore to about the 38x, 39x mark? well i put my ram to manual anyways and its only 1600mhz so idc about that.
> At what point would a 34x multiplier be a bottleneck? 4.5?


I recommend reading the first page of the thread. The section that specifically addresses your question is the "1:1 Cache Ratio" and the "Ring Bus Benchmark" sections. Here's the short version answer: There is no such bottleneck. Bottleneck in my mind means the performance dips drastically and increasing the core multiplier does not increase performance at all in benchmarks because the uncore is so far behind. This never happens and I demosntrated this over and over. The performance decrease from uncore is approximately the same for every 100 mhz from what I would pick up. And that difference is very, very small. Going from 3.4 to 4.2 doesn't even make as much difference as changing the core from 4.5 to 4.6.

This is why I recommend setting uncore to stock when overclocking the core. Having too high an uncore gets in the way of your core overclock and clouds your results. If you crash you don't know if it's core or uncore being unstable, which adds to the confusion. So once core is all done and stable, feel free to overclock uncore.


----------



## KennethO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *holyking*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here my setting


To post a better screen shot. Hit print screen, open paint and click paste or Ctrl+V. Bios should have an option too (think it was like F6 or F12 in the gigabyte bios).


----------



## darkadi

When my overclocking is not stable I get generally 9c or sometimes 101 bsod codes on blue screen but after the system reboot and login to windows the popup always shows that was bbcode 124








Can somebody explain me why I'm getting two different bsod codes.


----------



## holyking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KennethO*
> 
> To post a better screen shot. Hit print screen, open paint and click paste or Ctrl+V. Bios should have an option too (think it was like F6 or F12 in the gigabyte bios).


Thanks. I just grab my phone because i dont know how to do bios. Haha


----------



## Barefooter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> As part of OC process, when you have the core multi you want, you'd put RAM to full clocks, then also overclock the uncore. You can adress and fix instability as you go. Increasing uncore clock has very slight performance benefits, but they're very slim to almost none in most applications


I thought once multiplier and vcore are dialed in, that then uncore and uncore voltages should be overclocked with RAM set to 1600. Then once the uncore and uncore voltages are dialed in to adjust your RAM to XMP or whatever you can get.

Just to clarify you are saying overclock the uncore and uncore voltages with the RAM at XMP profile?


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkadi*
> 
> When my overclocking is not stable I get generally 9c or sometimes 101 bsod codes on blue screen but after the system reboot and login to windows the popup always shows that was bbcode 124
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can somebody explain me why I'm getting two different bsod codes.


I don't think we know for sure, but generally they indicate more or less vcore, vccin, or cache voltage. I'd try increasing one, See if you get the same or different bsod, then move to the next voltage if necessary.


----------



## Cyro999

Darkadi, i'd throw vcore for that 1000%.

If uncore is fine, it should be only vcore throwing 124. It can also throw 9c sometimes - but 101 as well (three codes! ha, see why you oc one thing at a time)


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Barefooter*
> 
> I thought once multiplier and vcore are dialed in, that then uncore and uncore voltages should be overclocked with RAM set to 1600. Then once the uncore and uncore voltages are dialed in to adjust your RAM to XMP or whatever you can get.
> 
> Just to clarify you are saying overclock the uncore and uncore voltages with the RAM at XMP profile?


Core clock is most important for performance, followed by RAM, followed by uncore. It does not matter so much which you do as long as you do one at a time, but RAM 1600c9 to 2200c9 for me gave way way way way way more performance than uncore 33 to 40 did in everything that i've seen where both scaled performance


----------



## paramazon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I recommend reading the first page of the thread. The section that specifically addresses your question is the "1:1 Cache Ratio" and the "Ring Bus Benchmark" sections. Here's the short version answer: There is no such bottleneck. Bottleneck in my mind means the performance dips drastically and increasing the core multiplier does not increase performance at all in benchmarks because the uncore is so far behind. This never happens and I demosntrated this over and over. The performance decrease from uncore is approximately the same for every 100 mhz from what I would pick up. And that difference is very, very small. Going from 3.4 to 4.2 doesn't even make as much difference as changing the core from 4.5 to 4.6.
> 
> This is why I recommend setting uncore to stock when overclocking the core. Having too high an uncore gets in the way of your core overclock and clouds your results. If you crash you don't know if it's core or uncore being unstable, which adds to the confusion. So once core is all done and stable, feel free to overclock uncore.


I did read the first page







this is why I have some questions towards why a 1:1 ratio isn't worth it, but now it makes sense since like you said I wouldn't know what the causes are between uncore being unstable, core or Voltage. And the likely hood of having 1:1 ratio is also very slim.


----------



## darkadi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> I don't think we know for sure, but generally they indicate more or less vcore, vccin, or cache voltage. I'd try increasing one, See if you get the same or different bsod, then move to the next voltage if necessary.


I know the correct voltage for my stable and bsod free system overclocking at 4.6GHz.
Moreover I can tell you when it crashed due to lack of vccin (101), uncore(124) and almost sure vcore (9c).
Now I'm working on 4.7GHz but I think I've got tough sucker.
But like I said after reboot popup shows different code than blue screen.
Let say:
- bsod on blue screen 0x00000000101
- I press reset switch to reboot system after crash due to bsod 101 and then after logging into the windows, popup shows information about crashing system bsod code 0x00000000124)


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> this is why I have some questions towards why a 1:1 ratio isn't worth it, but now it makes sense since like you said I wouldn't know what the causes are between uncore being unstable, core or Voltage. And the likely hood of having 1:1 ratio is also very slim.


Uncore being worthless is a seperate deal.

Only clock one thing at a time, period, so you know what's stable/unstable if/when there are problems - the fact that uncore hardly gives any performance is an afterthought anyway. Even if it gave 10% extra performance, we'd still leave it at 33x while clocking core, if you could validate core stability with uncore down in the same way that you can now

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkadi*
> 
> I know the correct voltage for my stable and bsod free system overclocking at 4.6GHz.
> Moreover I can tell you when it crashed due to lack of vccin (101), uncore(124) and almost sure vcore (9c).
> Now I'm working on 4.7GHz but I think I've got tough sucker.
> But like I said after reboot popup shows different code than blue screen.
> Let say:
> - bsod on blue screen 0x00000000101
> - I press reset switch to reboot system after crash due to bsod 101 and then after logging into the windows, popup shows information about crashing system bsod code 0x00000000124)


I get what you are describing, but 101 is not always VRIN. Like i said - just throw vcore at it, see what happens - ESPECIALLY if 124's are being reported. I mean, if your uncore is at 33x/1.15, it should never throw 124's, that should only be lack of vcore - which can also throw 101 too.


----------



## paramazon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Uncore being worthless is a seperate deal.
> 
> Only clock one thing at a time, period, so you know what's stable/unstable if/when there are problems - the fact that uncore hardly gives any performance is an afterthought anyway. Even if it gave 10% extra performance, we'd still leave it at 33x while clocking core, if you could validate core stability with uncore down in the same way that you can now
> I get what you are describing, but 101 is not always VRIN. Like i said - just throw vcore at it, see what happens - ESPECIALLY if 124's are being reported. I mean, if your uncore is at 33x/1.15, it should never throw 124's, that should only be lack of vcore - which can also throw 101 too.


aight so il just put uncore at 33,34 for now and just get the core clock up until it crashes which than il need to add the some vcore


----------



## Clockster

lol so I started clocking with some seriously awesome results







and then my Water 3.0 Extreme decided I don't need to clock or even run a clc








It started dying, pump was making the most gruesome sound and then temps started climbing dramatically. Meh


----------



## Inons

New to the thread. Hi!

core multi: 47
core v: 1.382
cache: 34
cache v: auto
ram is auto
Asus z87-a

It passed a run of x264. Tried again and it kept throwing 0x101s. I up the corev. Try again. 0x9c. I up the System agent offset (that is qpi or vtt for this model?) the 9cs stop. Goes back to bsod 101 over and over and over up to 1.396 where the thermals are iffy. Feels like I should be trying something else, but I'm not sure of what since I'm new at this.

Any advice?


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inons*
> 
> New to the thread. Hi!
> 
> core multi: 47
> core v: 1.382
> cache: 34
> cache v: auto
> ram is auto
> Asus z87-a
> 
> It passed a run of x264. Tried again and it kept throwing 0x101s. I up the corev. Try again. 0x9c. I up the System agent offset (that is qpi or vtt for this model?) the 9cs stop. Goes back to bsod 101 over and over and over up to 1.396 where the thermals are iffy. Feels like I should be trying something else, but I'm not sure of what since I'm new at this.
> 
> Any advice?


I would advise that you go through the pages of this thread, there is a bunch of useful information in here....


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inons*
> 
> New to the thread. Hi!
> 
> core multi: 47
> core v: 1.382
> cache: 34
> cache v: auto
> ram is auto
> Asus z87-a
> 
> It passed a run of x264. Tried again and it kept throwing 0x101s. I up the corev. Try again. 0x9c. I up the System agent offset (that is qpi or vtt for this model?) the 9cs stop. Goes back to bsod 101 over and over and over up to 1.396 where the thermals are iffy. Feels like I should be trying something else, but I'm not sure of what since I'm new at this.
> 
> Any advice?


You are required to manually set the VRIN (asus calls it VCCIN) and VRIN llc (vccin llc?) which is the second most important voltage for haswell. Try 2.05 with max llc.


----------



## Inons

You're absolutely correct in that there is a lot of useful information in this thread, which is why I've been reading it for the past three days before asking anything.









I've tried input voltages and manual cache voltage settings. I didn't go that high with cpu input was about to do that now. I was seeing better x264 performance (longer runs) to a certain point by upping vcore then it took a dive.

Going to give that input another shot. Thank you.









edit: llc is set to 8 (highest)


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inons*
> 
> New to the thread. Hi!
> 
> core multi: 47
> core v: 1.382
> cache: 34
> cache v: auto
> ram is auto
> Asus z87-a
> 
> It passed a run of x264. Tried again and it kept throwing 0x101s. I up the corev. Try again. 0x9c. I up the System agent offset (that is qpi or vtt for this model?) the 9cs stop. Goes back to bsod 101 over and over and over up to 1.396 where the thermals are iffy. Feels like I should be trying something else, but I'm not sure of what since I'm new at this.
> 
> Any advice?


Hi, welcome to the thread and the forum. What settings did you put down for x46, I'm assuming you found a fully stable x46 before going to x47. Also, what is your eventual input voltage?


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> You are required to manually set the VRIN (asus calls it VCCIN) and VRIN llc (vccin llc?) which is the second most important voltage for haswell. Try 2.05 with max llc.


I was under the impression that all the voltage regulation happened on the chip and our LLC on motherboards was almost useless. I had also watched that JJ video talking about LLC on a ROG board and he mentioned to either use 1 but leave to auto since it made no difference.

Should we truly see a change in stability from level 1-max? I'm going to be starting to OC next week if my chip does not sell and want to make sure I have all my information in check.

There is 2 x 480 rads with 16 GT-AP15's waiting to see how hot haswell will get


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> I was under the impression that all the voltage regulation happened on the chip and our LLC on motherboards was almost useless. I had also watched that JJ video talking about LLC on a ROG board and he mentioned to either use 1 but leave to auto since it made no difference.
> 
> Should we truly see a change in stability from level 1-max? I'm going to be starting to OC next week if my chip does not sell and want to make sure I have all my information in check.
> 
> There is 2 x 480 rads with 16 GT-AP15's waiting to see how hot haswell will get


It's not an issue of stability so much as it's a matter of optimising voltage parameters you set.

LLC7 (usually the Auto setting) should almost always result in no vdroop under load. LLC8 should almost always result in a slight bump to voltages once the system is being taxed.

setting higher LLC simply ensures that the voltages you input at the bios are actually being hit under load. Lots of people will see vdroop on VRIN, SA and I/O's if they set a LLC below 7, which means you need to increase voltages in the bios higher to account for it. It simply seems redundant to 'not' ensure you have a high level of LLC, imo.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> I was under the impression that all the voltage regulation happened on the chip and our LLC on motherboards was almost useless. I had also watched that JJ video talking about LLC on a ROG board and he mentioned to either use 1 but leave to auto since it made no difference.
> 
> Should we truly see a change in stability from level 1-max? I'm going to be starting to OC next week if my chip does not sell and want to make sure I have all my information in check.
> 
> There is 2 x 480 rads with 16 GT-AP15's waiting to see how hot haswell will get


I already did a voltage comparison for Vrin on my mobo with LLC, i put it in the first page.


----------



## JIDFWarrior

New to overclocking, currently testing a 4770k on an MSI Z87-G45. A few quick questions...

Do I want to adjust ALL voltages in the BIOS to override? At the moment I only have vcore and ring overridden and set manually. All others are set to auto.

Anything I should be doing with voltage offsets? While stressing with prime95 my vcore is ~0.025v above my VID. I'm guessing this is something to do with offsets since adaptive is off for my vcore BIOS setting. There's also a THERMAL adaptive setting above the C states in my BIOS, I'm guessing this adaptive is okay to keep on?

When I reach my preferred overclock I will obviously be stressing overnight, but in the intermediary steps when I'm upping the multiplier one at a time, and then upping the voltage if the new multiplier crashes, how long should I be stressing for? So far I've only been running the 3 prime95 tests for ~15 minutes each.

Lastly, any easy-to-use CPU stress tests other than prime95? This is the only one I'm using at the moment because I was having trouble with x264 what with it telling me it couldn't find my avisynth install.

Edit: Forgot one more thing. After I have a stable overclock, can I turn my memory's XMP profile back on? And should I expect crashes if I do?


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JIDFWarrior*
> 
> New to overclocking, currently testing a 4770k on an MSI Z87-G45. A few quick questions...
> 
> Do I want to adjust ALL voltages in the BIOS to override? At the moment I only have vcore and ring overridden and set manually. All others are set to auto.
> 
> Anything I should be doing with voltage offsets? While stressing with prime95 my vcore is ~0.025v above my VID. I'm guessing this is something to do with offsets since adaptive is off for my vcore BIOS setting. There's also a THERMAL adaptive setting above the C states in my BIOS, I'm guessing this adaptive is okay to keep on?
> 
> When I reach my preferred overclock I will obviously be stressing overnight, but in the intermediary steps when I'm upping the multiplier one at a time, and then upping the voltage if the new multiplier crashes, how long should I be stressing for? So far I've only been running the 3 prime95 tests for ~15 minutes each.
> 
> Lastly, any easy-to-use CPU stress tests other than prime95? This is the only one I'm using at the moment because I was having trouble with x264 what with it telling me it couldn't find my avisynth install.
> 
> Edit: Forgot one more thing. After I have a stable overclock, can I turn my memory's XMP profile back on? And should I expect crashes if I do?


Check out the first page of this thread....


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JIDFWarrior*
> 
> New to overclocking, currently testing a 4770k on an MSI Z87-G45. A few quick questions...
> 
> Do I want to adjust ALL voltages in the BIOS to override? At the moment I only have vcore and ring overridden and set manually. All others are set to auto.
> 
> Anything I should be doing with voltage offsets? While stressing with prime95 my vcore is ~0.025v above my VID. I'm guessing this is something to do with offsets since adaptive is off for my vcore BIOS setting. There's also a THERMAL adaptive setting above the C states in my BIOS, I'm guessing this adaptive is okay to keep on?
> 
> When I reach my preferred overclock I will obviously be stressing overnight, but in the intermediary steps when I'm upping the multiplier one at a time, and then upping the voltage if the new multiplier crashes, how long should I be stressing for? So far I've only been running the 3 prime95 tests for ~15 minutes each.
> 
> Lastly, any easy-to-use CPU stress tests other than prime95? This is the only one I'm using at the moment because I was having trouble with x264 what with it telling me it couldn't find my avisynth install.
> 
> Edit: Forgot one more thing. After I have a stable overclock, can I turn my memory's XMP profile back on? And should I expect crashes if I do?


There's not much other voltages on the mobo that can even be set as override. Others let you set in a value, but there's no explicit option for "override" IIRC. Yes, vocre and VID. I have your mobo but I don't remember Thermal adaptive setting. Sure, you can use Prime95 test like that but you might get temp limited at higher voltages. Yes, you can turn XMP back on after OC is done and 99% of the time it'll work without any more adjustments needed.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Check out the first page of this thread....


Hey Blaze, I'm new to overclocking my 4770k. I want 5.2ghz and I'm using a 212 EVO cooler, which should be plenty. Can you come to my place and do it for me?

Thanks.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Hey Blaze, I'm new to overclocking my 4770k. I want 5.2ghz and I'm using a 212 EVO cooler, which should be plenty. Can you come to my place and do it for me?
> 
> Thanks.


Sure, why not....


----------



## JIDFWarrior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Check out the first page of this thread....


I read the entire guide. These were questions related to options not explicitly stated or emphasized...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> There's not much other voltages on the mobo that can even be set as override. Others let you set in a value, but there's no explicit option for "override" IIRC. Yes, vocre and VID. I have your mobo but I don't remember Thermal adaptive setting. Sure, you can use Prime95 test like that but you might get temp limited at higher voltages. Yes, you can turn XMP back on after OC is done and 99% of the time it'll work without any more adjustments needed.


Awesome. Thanks for the quick reply!


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> I was under the impression that all the voltage regulation happened on the chip and our LLC on motherboards was almost useless. I had also watched that JJ video talking about LLC on a ROG board and he mentioned to either use 1 but leave to auto since it made no difference.


LLC won't change vcore for a low overclock. It's not really important for a "meh" ~1.2 or ~1.25vcore OC - as you can do lots of things wrong or suboptimally and they will still work.

LLC is applied to the VRIN, which is the voltage and power supplied from the motherboard to the chip - before the integrated voltage regulator handles it. Just as LLC was required on vcore for a high OC, LLC is required now on VRIN, as the weak link of power supplied from mobo to cpu is still there - it's just on VRIN now instead of vcore.

You could use 2.2vrin without llc or 1.9/2.0vrin with llc for example - there's clearly a superior option. No reason to run 2.2vrin through your chip with no load 24/7 just so that it won't crash when you load it and that voltage droops a lot.


----------



## DarkReign32

Here's my info. I didn't see a link for a form on the OP so I hope this is acceptable!

Username: DarkReign32
CPU Model: i5 4670K
Core Multiplier: 46
CPU VID: 1.232 V
Vcore: 1.240 V - running Aida64
Uncore Multiplier: 34
Uncore Voltage: 1.15 V
Cooling Solution: Thermaltake Water 2.0 Extreme - P/P
Stability Test: Aida64 - 6 hours
Batch Number: 331 Costa Rica
Ram Speed: 2400 MHz 10-10-12-31
Input Voltage: Auto - 1.774
LLC Setting: Auto
Motherboard: MSI Z87-G45 Gaming

http://valid.canardpc.com/dg3203

I've been able to get it to 4.7 on ~1.26 V. I was only able to test with Aida64 for an hour. I've been trying to get it to 4.8 but the voltage is pushing past 1.31 V.


----------



## fleetfeather

4.6 @ 1.24

i don't even...

grats


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkReign32*
> 
> Here's my info. I didn't see a link for a form on the OP so I hope this is acceptable!
> 
> Username: DarkReign32
> CPU Model: i5 4670K
> Core Multiplier: 46
> CPU VID: 1.232 V
> Vcore: 1.240 V - running Aida64
> Uncore Multiplier: 34
> Uncore Voltage: 1.15 V
> Cooling Solution: Thermaltake Water 2.0 Extreme - P/P
> Stability Test: Aida64 - 6 hours
> Batch Number: 331 Costa Rica
> Ram Speed: 2400 MHz 10-10-12-31
> Input Voltage: Auto - 1.774
> LLC Setting: Auto
> Motherboard: MSI Z87-G45 Gaming
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/dg3203
> 
> I've been able to get it to 4.7 on ~1.26 V. I was only able to test with Aida64 for an hour. I've been trying to get it to 4.8 but the voltage is pushing past 1.31 V.


There's nothing wrong with going past 1.3v - I'm currently running 1.43v....Darkwizzie is running 1.42, so you could probably get to 5.0ghz with that chip....


----------



## DarkReign32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> 4.6 @ 1.24
> 
> i don't even...
> 
> grats


Believe me I feel incredibly lucky. I just built my friends 4770k rig. Poor guy got a crap chip. I couldn't run 4.3 GHz on anything less than 1.3V.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> There's nothing wrong with going past 1.3v - I'm currently running 1.43v....Darkwizzie is running 1.42, so you could probably get to 5.0ghz with that chip....










5.0 GHz...the holy grail. I have a feeling I can get there but I'm just worried lol. Mind you while running at 4.8 with 1.31V on load I was hitting 81C so I do have the thermal headroom. Maybe I'll play around a bit more tomorrow. After I've finished with my friends computer.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkReign32*
> 
> Believe me I feel incredibly lucky. I just built my friends 4770k rig. Poor guy got a crap chip. I couldn't run 4.3 GHz on anything less than 1.3V.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5.0 GHz...the holy grail. I have a feeling I can get there but I'm just worried lol. Mind you while running at 4.8 with 1.31V on load I was hitting 81C so I do have the thermal headroom. Maybe I'll play around a bit more tomorrow. After I've finished with my friends computer.


Sounds like it's time for you delid that monster then, since your only limitation is temps....









http://www.overclock.net/t/1397672/deliding-a-4770k-haswell-improving-temperatures-and-maximizing-overclockablity


----------



## DarkReign32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Sounds like it's time for you delid that monster then, since your only limitation is temps....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1397672/deliding-a-4770k-haswell-improving-temperatures-and-maximizing-overclockablity


My friends 4770K or my 4670K? I've been contemplating it but I'm scared I'll destroy it. Mind you...that does give me a half-way decent excuse to buy a 4770K.


----------



## Cyro999

Link to the delid club as well as that one if not instead of - it has god knows how many posts, delidders etc from long before haswell!









Darkreign you should manually set vrin/vccin to ~1.95 with max llc when pushing your 4.8 @ ~1.31vcore and increase if neccesary.

With uncore/cache set to [email protected], your main BSOD's should be 9c/124 - Vcore : 101 = VRIN.

101 can also be vcore, so see if it's combined with 9c or 124 by failing a few times. If it's not, try 2.05 VRIN.

Don't be afraid of below 1.35vcore


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkReign32*
> 
> Here's my info. I didn't see a link for a form on the OP so I hope this is acceptable!
> 
> Username: DarkReign32
> CPU Model: i5 4670K
> Core Multiplier: 46
> CPU VID: 1.232 V
> Vcore: 1.240 V - running Aida64
> Uncore Multiplier: 34
> Uncore Voltage: 1.15 V
> Cooling Solution: Thermaltake Water 2.0 Extreme - P/P
> Stability Test: Aida64 - 6 hours
> Batch Number: 331 Costa Rica
> Ram Speed: 2400 MHz 10-10-12-31
> Input Voltage: Auto - 1.774
> LLC Setting: Auto
> Motherboard: MSI Z87-G45 Gaming
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/dg3203
> 
> I've been able to get it to 4.7 on ~1.26 V. I was only able to test with Aida64 for an hour. I've been trying to get it to 4.8 but the voltage is pushing past 1.31 V.


You have been charted, thanks.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkReign32*
> 
> Believe me I feel incredibly lucky. I just built my friends 4770k rig. Poor guy got a crap chip. I couldn't run 4.3 GHz on anything less than 1.3V.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5.0 GHz...the holy grail. I have a feeling I can get there but I'm just worried lol. Mind you while running at 4.8 with 1.31V on load I was hitting 81C so I do have the thermal headroom. Maybe I'll play around a bit more tomorrow. After I've finished with my friends computer.


Well you have three options:

1. Delid

2. Bypass thermal barrier by ditching Aida and using x264 instead [Somewhat of a solution unless your 81C is from Prime, in which case this option is very effective]

3. Stay where you are.

Are you using Aida full test or Aida FPU only? 81C on a normal full run of Aida64 is a high temperature. I got 60C for full suite of Aida test run @ 1.25v. FPU only went to 70C for me. Either way you can squeeze probably 5-10C if you stick with x264 only.

The suggestion for delid is for your CPU because your CPU might be thermally limited which is not the case for many other CPUs.


----------



## blaze2210

I delidded my 4670k and got about a 20*C drop under load, and about a 10*C drop while idle - using CLP between the die and IHS, and GC Extreme between the IHS and my H100i....So if you're shooting for that 5ghz, then delidding will help you get there - especially since temps seem to be your only limitation....


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> and about a 10*C drop while idle


lol that would make my idle below my ambient

idle pretty freezing on haswell with the sub-5-watt reported power if you disable igpu and run c6/c7 and low uncore volts lol


----------



## BoredErica

Probably on c50.


----------



## DarkReign32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> You have been charted, thanks.
> 
> Well you have three options:
> 
> 1. Delid
> 2. Bypass thermal barrier by ditching Aida and using x264 instead [Somewhat of a solution unless your 81C is from Prime, in which case this option is very effective]
> 3. Stay where you are.
> 
> Are you using Aida full test or Aida FPU only? 81C on a normal full run of Aida64 is a high temperature. I got 60C for full suite of Aida test run @ 1.25v. FPU only went to 70C for me. Either way you can squeeze probably 5-10C if you stick with x264 only.
> 
> The suggestion for delid is for your CPU because your CPU might be thermally limited which is not the case for many other CPUs.


When I test with Aida I run the full suite. Maybe I should look at reapplying TIM. Might have over done it initially.

Also I looked over bluescrewview again and all the stop errors are 124. I'll play around with VRIN, LLC and ring voltage as well.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkReign32*
> 
> When I test with Aida I run the full suite. Maybe I should look at reapplying TIM. Might have over done it initially.
> 
> Also I looked over bluescrewview again and all the stop errors are 124. I'll play around with VRIN, LLC and ring voltage as well.


Oh yeah, I got 60C full suite with Noctua D14, just to clarify.


----------



## DarkReign32

I have a feeling it may be the TIM. I was just looking over HWmonitor and there's some variance between cores. It's about a 6C difference. Also, I exaggerated when I said the temp peak at 80. It's more like 70-71.


----------



## Cyro999

That variance is normal.

What's your ambients?

Is your radiator set up as intake, or on exhaust? If exhaust; how's your case airflow?

Don't be afraid to throw vcore on i5 with such cooling.


----------



## DarkReign32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> That variance is normal.
> 
> What's your ambients?
> 
> Is your radiator set up as intake, or on exhaust? If exhaust; how's your case airflow?
> 
> Don't be afraid to throw vcore on i5 with such cooling.


My ambiet is ~23C. I like my room toasty warm









I have the setup exhausting with two AP-15's pushing and two bitfenix fans @ 1350 RPM to do the pulling. The case arflow is good. I do have a fan on the side for the GPU;s so I'm sure that's disrupting it somewhat.


----------



## BoredErica

6C is within acceptable margins, that is correct.

And that's a 10C exaggeration, lol. Still not ideal considering you're on liquid cooling and I get 10C lower than you, but not overboard ridiculous either.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkReign32*
> 
> My ambiet is ~23C. I like my room toasty warm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the setup exhausting with two AP-15's pushing and two bitfenix fans @ 1350 RPM to do the pulling. The case arflow is good. I do have a fan on the side for the GPU;s so I'm sure that's disrupting it somewhat.


Exhausting with 23c ambients.. the air going through rad is probably like 25c at best, maybe 30c.

Compared to if i had a rad intaking room temp air @15c - that's gonna cost you, 70c vs 55-60 on such a test.


----------



## DarkReign32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Exhausting with 23c ambients.. the air going through rad is probably like 25c at best, maybe 30c.
> 
> Compared to if i had a rad intaking room temp air @15c - that's gonna cost you, 70c vs 55-60 on such a test.


Well I'll see what happens if I reverse it to intake tomorrow. Hopefully I'll have the time.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Exhausting with 23c ambients.. the air going through rad is probably like 25c at best, maybe 30c.
> 
> Compared to if i had a rad intaking room temp air @15c - that's gonna cost you, 70c vs 55-60 on such a test.


Back when this thread was new, it was summertime for the northern hemisphere. And temps would vary wildy as some people would be sitting in 100F rooms. Forget the CPU, how the hell do YOU prevent YOURSELF from overheating???


----------



## Inons

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> You are required to manually set the VRIN (asus calls it VCCIN) and VRIN llc (vccin llc?) which is the second most important voltage for haswell. Try 2.05 with max llc.


Just bsod at loop 16 of 20 in x264. Thank you, Darkwizzie and Cyro.


----------



## DarkReign32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Back when this thread was new, it was summertime for the northern hemisphere. And temps would vary wildy as some people would be sitting in 100F rooms. Forget the CPU, how the hell do YOU prevent YOURSELF from overheating???


Are you kidding me...in the summer time I don't bother going upstairs. During the day my room gets up to a sweltering 28-32 C. I really need to get an AC unit.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inons*
> 
> Just bsod at loop 16 of 20 in x264. Thank you, Darkwizzie and Cyro.


You're probably in the grey zone where the stability is just good enough for a fine/tolerable stability but probably best to see if you can extend the stability a little bit. I actually failed 20 pass myself but passed 10 pass. I have not had a single Bsod in over 300 hours of Skyrim and many hours of BF3. But I can manage to cause a Bsod if I run chess overnight, night after night. At this point I'm too lazy to tweak the settings and I don't have too much voltage headroom left. But you might.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> You're probably in the grey zone where the stability is just good enough for a fine/tolerable stability but probably best to see if you can extend the stability a little bit. I actually failed 20 pass myself but passed 10 pass. I have not had a single Bsod in over 300 hours of Skyrim and many hours of BF3. But I can manage to cause a Bsod if I run chess overnight, night after night. At this point I'm too lazy to tweak the settings and I don't have too much voltage headroom left. But you might.


<-- passed 30 then 124'd in games


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> <-- passed 30 then 124'd in games


Which games?

Crazy crazy crazy for cocopuffs TacoBell.

hmmm. Taco Bell. I'm hungry.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Back when this thread was new, it was summertime for the northern hemisphere. And temps would vary wildy as some people would be sitting in 100F rooms. Forget the CPU, how the hell do YOU prevent YOURSELF from overheating???












..

...

my cpu and i will be f-f-f-fine


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Which games?
> Crazy crazy crazy for cocopuffs TacoBell.
> 
> hmmm. Taco Bell. I'm hungry.


Star Wars: The Old Republic threw 124 after 11 hours haha (30 pass runs for about 5-6 hours, from memory)


----------



## pipould

I really have a pretty ****ty cpu... I can only hold 4.3Ghz at 1.28 volts... Is there an setting that I could have missed who could permits me to lower the vcore?

It's also burning hot..100 degrés with avx... 65 without.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pipould*
> 
> I really have a pretty ****ty cpu... I can only hold 4.3Ghz at 1.28 volts... Is there an setting that I could have missed who could permits me to lower the vcore?
> 
> It's also burning hot..100 degrés with avx... 65 without.


Did you read the first post?


----------



## pipould

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Did you read the first post?


Yes, it's quite of a clean oc.. already at stock it was at 1.17v in load


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pipould*
> 
> Yes, it's quite of a clean oc.. already at stock it was at 1.17v in load


65c isn't burning hot


----------



## BoredErica

This is why I asked if you read the first post.


----------



## pipould

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> This is why I asked if you read the first post.


Yes, this is why I wrote 100c with AVX, that's what is worrying me the "most". I don't really care about 65 degres without, But what is annoying is that there is just a too huge gap when avx is used... Die surface explains it surely...


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> But what is annoying is that there is just a too huge gap when avx is used... Die surface explains it surely...


Die surface explains what? How Haswell chips are twice as fast as Steamroller in avx synthetics; but draw way more power to scale to that point?


----------



## pipould

Explains the fact that whatever the cooler will be (in the normal range coolers), the chip will be hot...

It's 22c in my room, watercooling water is around 30c, idle temps are 33-35c on both cpu and gpu, all the stuff connected to 2x360rads...

Anyway I just keep repeating what has been said all over the internet, and it's not the main question.


----------



## Cyro999

Well, when it pulls a ton of power, sure









If you run avx2 synthetics, you can pull as much power at 1.1v as somebody encoding and maxing cpu, using avx2 acceleration in encoder @1.35v or even bigger difference in extreme examples

I mean you can delid, naked mount, whatever you want, temps will drop across the board.

That does not change the fact that you can pull like 1.7x as much power with one type of cpu-max-load vs another. There WILL always be a gargantuan temperature cliff between them

For fun since i don't know why i thought to use that word;~~
Quote:


> gargantuan
> gɑːˈgantjʊən/
> adjective
> adjective: gargantuan
> 
> 1.
> enormous.
> "a gargantuan appetite"
> synonyms: enormous, extremely big, extremely large, massive, huge, colossal, vast, immense, cosmic, tremendous, gigantic, giant, monstrous, towering, mammoth, prodigious, elephantine, mountainous, mighty, monumental, epic, king-size, king-sized, titanic, Herculean, Brobdingnagian, substantial, hefty, weighty, bulky; More


Does it fit? I kinda like it anyway


----------



## pipould

Thank for the answer







I did not spend much time on understanding all "avx" related stuff.

So maybe I should just consider that I don't have a good chip...


----------



## Cyro999

You can probably lower vcore if you don't use avx synthetics as your standard - to that end it seems not great, but not too far below average ([email protected])


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pipould*
> 
> Yes, this is why I wrote 100c with AVX, that's what is worrying me the "most". I don't really care about 65 degres without, But what is annoying is that there is just a too huge gap when avx is used... Die surface explains it surely...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pipould*
> 
> Thank for the answer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did not spend much time on understanding all "avx" related stuff.
> 
> So maybe I should just consider that I don't have a good chip...


What? No. AVX STRESS TESTS make the temps go insane. No actual AVX accelerated programs so far do anything like that. In fact, all the few AVX usages I've heard doesn't change temps from normal at all. 100C with AVX2 is a useless thing to consider. Ditch that, stick with x264 and truck on from there. Don't even worry about or try to find out what temps you'll get with Linpack unless it's for the lols. If you let it bother you, your CPU will be hampered OC wise. This applies to every single CPU. You know my stance on Linpack, you said you read the guide, so I"m assuming you disagree with me?

Just OC normally and not worry about AVX, you'll get more OC that way and less headaches, makes everything go smoothly.


----------



## pipould

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> What? No. AVX STRESS TESTS make the temps go insane. No actual AVX accelerated programs so far do anything like that. In fact, all the few AVX usages I've heard doesn't change temps from normal at all. 100C with AVX2 is a useless thing to consider. Ditch that, stick with x264 and truck on from there. Don't even worry about or try to find out what temps you'll get with Linpack unless it's for the lols. If you let it bother you, your CPU will be hampered OC wise. This applies to every single CPU. You know my stance on Linpack, you said you read the guide, so I"m assuming you disagree with me?
> 
> Just OC normally and not worry about AVX, you'll get more OC that way and less headaches, makes everything go smoothly.


I don't disagree, for normal testing I use occt L, and I just noticed crazy temps when using prime95 S, the gap is 30-35c between boths, but I don't mind, my main soft for testing is occt L.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pipould*
> 
> I don't disagree, for normal testing I use occt L, and I just noticed crazy temps when using prime95 S, the gap is 30-35c between boths, but I don't mind, my main soft for testing is occt L.


Well, you could post all of your settings if you want a second set of eyes. Just in case you miss something.


----------



## pipould

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Well, you could post all of your settings if you want a second set of eyes. Just in case you miss something.


I will do as soon as I get home in the evening


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I already did a voltage comparison for Vrin on my mobo with LLC, i put it in the first page.


12% LLC:

IDLE: 2.176v

LOAD: 2.112v

100% LLC:
IDLE: 2.176v

LOAD: 2.16v

I did see this.
So basically LLC plays a minimal effect and the chip does control most of the voltage it seems?
If this is the case then regardless the board or levels of LLC they have the LLC will be very minimal unless you are BSOD at 2.15v vrin and LLC puts you at 2.16v vrin?


----------



## Derp

I like the x264 loop test but it would be nice to have a replacement that doesn't require a second program to be installed, a different batch file AND require you to paste dll files in your system32 folder. That didn't go over too well when i suggested it to a friend lol.


----------



## Cyro999

^I had to do none of those to run x264 bench - probably already had avisynth for.. actually using x264 in other ways, as it's one of the most basic and useful programs there is (most efficient easily available video encoder)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> 12% LLC:
> 
> IDLE: 2.176v
> 
> LOAD: 2.112v
> 
> 100% LLC:
> IDLE: 2.176v
> 
> LOAD: 2.16v
> 
> I did see this.
> So basically LLC plays a minimal effect and the chip does control most of the voltage it seems?
> If this is the case then regardless the board or levels of LLC they have the LLC will be very minimal unless you are BSOD at 2.15v vrin and LLC puts you at 2.16v vrin?


VRIN droop will be proportional to power draw, and depend on the mobo. What settings and test did you take those from? I'm guessing software numbers (not neccesarily accurate, especially with llc) and not dmm'd?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> 12% LLC:
> 
> IDLE: 2.176v
> 
> LOAD: 2.112v
> 
> 100% LLC:
> IDLE: 2.176v
> 
> LOAD: 2.16v
> 
> I did see this.
> So basically LLC plays a minimal effect and the chip does control most of the voltage it seems?
> If this is the case then regardless the board or levels of LLC they have the LLC will be very minimal unless you are BSOD at 2.15v vrin and LLC puts you at 2.16v vrin?


Well, there was a 0.05v difference. Not extreme but could potentially be noticeable.


----------



## pipould

What is really strange is that so far I never got OCCT to stop or something, if it's unstable, it's a BSOD, direct, no discussion.


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> ^I had to do none of those to run x264 bench - probably already had avisynth for.. actually using x264 in other ways, as it's one of the most basic and useful programs there is (most efficient easily available video encoder)
> VRIN droop will be proportional to power draw, and depend on the mobo. What settings and test did you take those from? I'm guessing software numbers (not neccesarily accurate, especially with llc) and not dmm'd?


Was from darkwizzie's first post
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Well, there was a 0.05v difference. Not extreme but could potentially be noticeable.


Yeah







it's gonna be that gap closer or "bump" vrin or "bump" llc


----------



## DarkReign32

well I had the chance to setup the rad to intake. temps are at 63C now so that seems to help. I tried 4.8 at 1.34v and vrin of 1.95. x264 crashes halfway through the first run.







I have llc set to 100%. vcore jumps to 1.36v on load. I guess I'll give 1.35v a shot. the temps didn't skyrocket while x264 was running. about 66-67c. only thing is I can't access bios as I enabled windows 8 fastboot and my stupid wireless KB can't connect fast enough. first world problems :|


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkReign32*
> 
> well I had the chance to setup the rad to intake. temps are at 63C now so that seems to help. I tried 4.8 at 1.34v and vrin of 1.95. x264 crashes halfway through the first run.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have llc set to 100%. vcore jumps to 1.36v on load. I guess I'll give 1.35v a shot. the temps didn't skyrocket while x264 was running. about 66-67c. only thing is I can't access bios as I enabled windows 8 fastboot and my stupid wireless KB can't connect fast enough. first world problems :|


If I'm not mistaken, there's a reboot setting which allows you to go into BIOS in the PC settings app. That's how I used to get to the BIOS on my Win8 laptop.


----------



## DarkReign32

sw 7 sw
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> If I'm not mistaken, there's a reboot setting which allows you to go into BIOS in the PC settings app. That's how I used to get to the BIOS on my Win8 laptop.


I'm running windows 7 XD

I'm just going to by a ps2 KB after work and deal with it that way.


----------



## HeyBear

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkReign32*
> 
> well I had the chance to setup the rad to intake. temps are at 63C now so that seems to help. I tried 4.8 at 1.34v and vrin of 1.95. x264 crashes halfway through the first run.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have llc set to 100%. vcore jumps to 1.36v on load. I guess I'll give 1.35v a shot. the temps didn't skyrocket while x264 was running. about 66-67c. only thing is I can't access bios as I enabled windows 8 fastboot and my stupid wireless KB can't connect fast enough. first world problems :|






Hi Dark, have you checked your motherboard manual? My MSI Mpower has a button on the board you can press to access the bios if you have delayed USB detection for a faster boot. I'll check later for you, need to get to work first though. (On tablet at the minute)

You shouldn't have to buy a whole new keyboard either I believe, just get a USB to ps/2 adapter.


----------



## DarkReign32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeyBear*
> 
> 
> Hi Dark, have you checked your motherboard manual? My MSI Mpower has a button on the board you can press to access the bios if you have delayed USB detection for a faster boot. I'll check later for you, need to get to work first though. (On tablet at the minute)
> 
> You shouldn't have to buy a whole new keyboard either I believe, just get a USB to ps/2 adapter.


I just googled it and there's a clear CMOS button near the rear I/o ports. thanks god for it.Bios even saved my OC profiles! I love it!


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkReign32*
> 
> I just googled it and there's a clear CMOS button near the rear I/o ports. thanks god for it.Bios even saved my OC profiles! I love it!


There's a button on the board that'll get you into to the UEFI....


----------



## HeyBear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkReign32*
> 
> I just googled it and there's a clear CMOS button near the rear I/o ports. thanks god for it.Bios even saved my OC profiles! I love it!


Good to hear you got in









I wasn't referring to the clear CMOS button, my MSI board has a specific 'go2bios' button that you can press. I've had look at your mobo manual and I don't think your board has one unfortunately, there is another way to get there other than clearing the CMOS though.



There's a utility you can download and install from the MSI site, MSI Fast Boot. I believe that will let you choose whether you want to disable fast boot or go straight to the BIOS on the next reboot (not 100% sure as I've not used it myself)

Download link, check the Utility tab
Hope that helps.


----------



## tin0

My first serious attempt on overclocking Haswell this week;


Prepping


Prepping part 2


This is my setup (old pic, forgot to take new one)


First result. Ran out of time since I just moved to a new house and had to set up everything again in my "overclocking only" room









I have 3 4770K's to test, saving the best for some more action later. Just doing quick testing with SS to see each chips' potential.
More to come


----------



## DarkReign32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeyBear*
> 
> Good to hear you got in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't referring to the clear CMOS button, my MSI board has a specific 'go2bios' button that you can press. I've had look at your mobo manual and I don't think your board has one unfortunately, there is another way to get there other than clearing the CMOS though.
> 
> 
> 
> There's a utility you can download and install from the MSI site, MSI Fast Boot. I believe that will let you choose whether you want to disable fast boot or go straight to the BIOS on the next reboot (not 100% sure as I've not used it myself)
> 
> Download link, check the Utility tab
> Hope that helps.


I completely forgot about that utility! Thanks! I gotta install that. I won't have to revert to clearing cmos all the time.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkReign32*
> 
> well I had the chance to setup the rad to intake. temps are at 63C now so that seems to help. I tried 4.8 at 1.34v and vrin of 1.95. x264 crashes halfway through the first run.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have llc set to 100%. vcore jumps to 1.36v on load. I guess I'll give 1.35v a shot. the temps didn't skyrocket while x264 was running. about 66-67c. only thing is I can't access bios as I enabled windows 8 fastboot and my stupid wireless KB can't connect fast enough. first world problems :|


Always
state
the
type
of
instability
or
crash
if
you
want
anything
useful
to
be
learned
at
all

thankyou

Saying that, cut back to 1.34vcore to see if it works, go 2.05vrin. Only add what you need from there. Don't just say "It's unstable" and add a random voltage, lol


----------



## DarkReign32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Always
> state
> the
> type
> of
> instability
> or
> crash
> if
> you
> want
> anything
> useful
> to
> be
> learned
> at
> all
> 
> thankyou
> 
> Saying that, cut back to 1.34vcore to see if it works, go 2.05vrin. Only add what you need from there. Don't just say "It's unstable" and add a random voltage, lol


LOL I apologize. it was stop code 101. Which I believe you related to vrin. I setup it trying 4.7 @ 1.31v with a vrin of 2.0. I'm going to work my way up. First find stability at 4.7 and so forth. I did this last night before bed so I didn't have a chance to test it as yet.


----------



## DarkReign32

Has anyone tried this method of delidding?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PGJ4YkEHx34


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkReign32*
> 
> Has anyone tried this method of delidding?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PGJ4YkEHx34


No, but I attempted de-lidding 3 times. The third time I got mine rather warm then did the razor method right away. It worked much better being warm


----------



## DarkReign32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> No, but I attempted de-lidding 3 times. The third time I got mine rather warm then did the razor method right away. It worked much better being warm


Well I may try warming it up with the hair dryer and then using a block o' wood.


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkReign32*
> 
> Well I may try warming it up with the hair dryer and then using a block o' wood.


Yes, Highly recommend that. I noticed it was significantly easier with it warm


----------



## DarkReign32

Well...I'm eyeing some liquid pro and Gelid extreme. I'm playing with the idea of delidding at the moment.


----------



## bond32

Here's a few pictures:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











One issue I did run into, the second fan from the front, the fan hub was actually touching the metal floor of the case after it was all mounted. The fan was unable to spin freely, so I had to bend the case out slightly. Wasn't a big deal


----------



## DarkReign32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Here's a few pictures:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One issue I did run into, the second fan from the front, the fan hub was actually touching the metal floor of the case after it was all mounted. The fan was unable to spin freely, so I had to bend the case out slightly. Wasn't a big deal


Nice watercooling set up!


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkReign32*
> 
> Nice watercooling set up!


LOL, I posted in the wrong thread. I'm dumb...

But in other news, I am starting from scratch on my OC again. Strangly, I might be stable at 48x with 1.38 vcore which is much lower than I expected, however I'm using much higher VCCIN


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkReign32*
> 
> Well...I'm eyeing some liquid pro and Gelid extreme. I'm playing with the idea of delidding at the moment.


----------



## DarkReign32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*


Awesome! I broke out laughing while with a client when I saw this.


----------



## zeroofmhx

I read page 1 again xD
core x43 1.235v
cache x35 1.2v

about initial and eventual input votlage i set at auto but in initial there's a value of 1.696v
what should i set for initial and eventual?

and 10mins crash at aida64 cant get to bsod error idk just crash


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeroofmhx*
> 
> I read page 1 again xD
> core x43 1.235v
> cache x35 1.2v
> 
> about initial and eventual input votlage i set at auto but in initial there's a value of 1.696v
> what should i set for initial and eventual?
> 
> and 10mins crash at aida64 cant get to bsod error idk just crash


A 1.9v for eventual should be plenty. 1.696 might or might not be enough, I don't know TBH. Typically motherboard auto rules are OK for that core voltage. People with Asus says initial doesn't do much.

Crash as in what crashes? Aida or the entire computer?


----------



## Cyro999

1.85 with llc

ninjad


----------



## zeroofmhx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> A 1.9v for eventual should be plenty. 1.696 might or might not be enough, I don't know TBH. Typically motherboard auto rules are OK for that core voltage. People with Asus says initial doesn't do much.
> 
> Crash as in what crashes? Aida or the entire computer?


entire computer just go black screen and restart is it have enough volts? or i push it higher
what are other stressing software aside from prime and aida64 for this gen?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug2507*
> 
> I'll be testing this myself when it comes out. I'll report findings including single GPU & SLI.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Aren't you just the sweetest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're definitely going to get a lot of rep from me when you do this. Make sure and make your own thread for it!


Where's the info on BF4 and ram speeds?









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeroofmhx*
> 
> entire computer just go black screen and restart is it have enough volts? or i push it higher
> what are other stressing software aside from prime and aida64 for this gen?


For this gen? What do you mean?


----------



## Cyro999

x264 as described in the OP of this thread ^.^
Quote:


> entire computer just go black screen and restart is it have enough volts?


Check bluescreen view

And Darkwizzie, you posted 6 seconds before me

silly asian ninja ;3


----------



## zeroofmhx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> For this gen? What do you mean?


i mean stressing for stability i have cinebench aida64 and prime95
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> x264 as described in the OP of this thread ^.^
> Check bluescreen view
> 
> And Darkwizzie, you posted 6 seconds before me
> 
> silly asian ninja ;3


where can i find the bluescreen view?


----------



## MEINSHNAKE

So, Noob oc'er... I am running a 4770k on ASUS tuf gryphon with a zalman LQ310 (dual fan setup) running at 4.2 with stock voltages for about three months without problem.

I was trying to get 4.4 last night using Intel god's quick and dirty way to 4.4, aka:

Multiplier: 44
CPU cache multiplier/ Ring bus multiplier, which I couldnt find how to set in my BIOS, was supposed to be set at 35. (If anyone knows how to do this it would be greatly appreciated info)
Fixed CPU Vcore: 1.3
CPU Cache voltage: 1.25
CPU input voltage: 2.1

PC booted and ran no problems, ran through intel burn 5x to check temperatures (hit 90*c but figure that is fine for regular use which should never get that high)

Unfortunately tried running Crysis 2 and BSOD after 15 minutes or so,
rebooted and ran prime 95 which failed after a few seconds doing blends.

Anyone have any idea what I can change to get a stable oc around with these numbers? I just put it back down to 4.2 and stock voltages for the time being which I am completely happy with.

ps, I tried the whole "1.25 volt, 46 multiplier" test which bsod on startup and I have always been getting the 124 error.

Thanks,
Jake


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeroofmhx*
> 
> i mean stressing for stability i have cinebench aida64 and prime95
> where can i find the bluescreen view?


it's bluescreenview, a program, i shouldn't have added space there

MEINSHNAKE, there's no way to say this without sounding somewhat offensive, but there's a massive guide in the OP that a lot of people put work into and asian ninja dude wrote+maintains (probably the best on the net being overclock.net community), read it


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeroofmhx*
> 
> i mean stressing for stability i have cinebench aida64 and prime95
> where can i find the bluescreen view?


I know it's for stressing but you specifically mentioned 'for this gen' as if for this gen is different compared to for other gens. There's a whole list on the first page. Check out the temperature chart and look at which test are how hot. Lots of tests there. The recommended method is x264 overnight.


----------



## zeroofmhx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I know it's for stressing but you specifically mentioned 'for this gen' as if for this gen is different compared to for other gens. There's a whole list on the first page. Check out the temperature chart and look at which test are how hot. Lots of tests there. The recommended method is x264 overnight.


okay ill download x264 is it fine using my ssd for this stressing?
ill report it later


----------



## lilchronic

hey guy's not sure if my 4770k died or my asus maximus vi gene died ?? debug code is 00 ive tried every thing last night i turned it off and it wouldent turn on this morning

took some pics of the socket and it looks like there is bent pins so i hope it didnt kill my chip cause..... it was working




bout to rma the board but i dont know if i should get the chip replaced also need another z87 board to test....


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> hey guy's not sure if my 4770k died or my asus maximus vi gene died ?? debug code is 00 ive tried every thing last night i turned it off and it wouldent turn on this morning
> 
> took some pics of the socket and it looks like there is bent pins so i hope it didnt kill my chip cause..... it was working
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bout to rma the board but i dont know if i should get the chip replaced also need another z87 board to test....


Hopefully just the board, no way to really tell until you can get the chip into a solid working board & see. But if the socket pins were bent like that while it was running the time you've had it, hard to say if the cpu could have been damaged by not having contact with those pins while in use.

Good luck!


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> hey guy's not sure if my 4770k died or my asus maximus vi gene died ?? debug code is 00 ive tried every thing last night i turned it off and it wouldent turn on this morning
> 
> took some pics of the socket and it looks like there is bent pins so i hope it didnt kill my chip cause..... it was working
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bout to rma the board but i dont know if i should get the chip replaced also need another z87 board to test....


Oh man, good luck with that... keep up updated. Can bent pins be fixed?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeroofmhx*
> 
> okay ill download x264 is it fine using my ssd for this stressing?
> ill report it later


No reason why not. I've never heard of a stress test being bad for a SSD.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Hopefully just the board, no way to really tell until you can get the chip into a solid working board & see. But if the socket pins were bent like that while it was running the time you've had it, hard to say if the cpu could have been damaged by not having contact with those pins while in use.
> 
> Good luck!


i kinda mad i bought an openbox from newegg but it was such a good deal 125$ for this board i could not pass up, i wanted to try it. i really hope it didnt kill my chip though . bout to pick up the z87 oc formula m since this z77 has been sooo good to me









but the thing is i bought the 4770k off ebay BNIB and if it's dead not sure how to get it replaced contact intel ?


----------



## DarkReign32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> i kinda mad i bought an openbox from newegg but it was such a good deal 125$ for this board i could not pass up, i wanted to try it. i really hope it didnt kill my chip though . bout to pick up the z87 oc formula m since this z77 has been sooo good to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but the thing is i bought the 4770k off ebay BNIB and if it's dead not sure how to get it replaced contact intel ?


Yup best bet is to contact Intel. They'll probably ask you for the bin info off the chip itself. Good luck!


----------



## DarkReign32

So I've found stability at 4.8 GHz. I'm running vcore lower too. I turned vcore more to override instead of auto. I turned C state to C7, and left the VRIN at 1.95v. I ran ETU for an hour and my temps maxed at 77C.
That's as much as I'm going to do for now. I'm planning on cleaning off the chip, grabbing a block of wood from home depot and putting the vice at work to good use come Sunday. I may throw in a heatgun at low setting to aide in my endeavor.









I haven't been able to find CL LP or LU from a source where I don't have to pay $30-$40 in shipping and duty so I'm going with NT-H1 for the time being. Here's hoping I don't destroy a perfectly good chip lol.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkReign32*
> 
> So I've found stability at 4.8 GHz. I'm running vcore lower too. I turned vcore more to override instead of auto. I turned C state to C7, and left the VRIN at 1.95v. I ran ETU for an hour and my temps maxed at 77C.
> That's as much as I'm going to do for now. I'm planning on cleaning off the chip, grabbing a block of wood from home depot and putting the vice at work to good use come Sunday. I may throw in a heatgun at low setting to aide in my endeavor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't been able to find CL LP or LU from a source where I don't have to pay $30-$40 in shipping and duty so I'm going with NT-H1 for the time being. Here's hoping I don't destroy a perfectly good chip lol.


Have you checked eBay for the CLP? What country are you in? Maybe I can help you with your search, it'll give me something to do if work gets boring tomorrow....


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> hey guy's not sure if my 4770k died or my asus maximus vi gene died ?? debug code is 00 ive tried every thing last night i turned it off and it wouldent turn on this morning
> 
> took some pics of the socket and it looks like there is bent pins so i hope it didnt kill my chip cause..... it was working
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bout to rma the board but i dont know if i should get the chip replaced also need another z87 board to test....


Ive read about people using a mechanical pencil, to "grab" the pin to bend it back into place - haven't needed to try it out myself, but if the board is already messed up, it's worth a shot....


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> hey guy's not sure if my 4770k died or my asus maximus vi gene died ?? debug code is 00 ive tried every thing last night i turned it off and it wouldent turn on this morning
> 
> took some pics of the socket and it looks like there is bent pins so i hope it didnt kill my chip cause..... it was working
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bout to rma the board but i dont know if i should get the chip replaced also need another z87 board to test....


Alright, what I did when I had bent pins with my AMD chip ( pins are on the processor ), was that I ran a thin knife through the gap very slowly. It requires precision and it was a kitchen knife. One of those 30 piece sets. I wouldn't recommend the same thing with the motherboard because I noticed that the intel mobo pins are bent already at an angle ( AMD's are straight up ) so getting that angle would require a lot of concentration. The pins are very very easy to move and you just need to move them slightly over so that they won't touch the next electrical point (or row of points) on the chip itself. I would suggest get the board RMAed because they'll fix this in a jiffy and before they pick it up, you can try it.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Ive read about people using a mechanical pencil, to "grab" the pin to bend it back into place - haven't needed to try it out myself, but if the board is already messed up, it's worth a shot....


yeah i tried a little with a safety pin but you really need a big magnify glass to see well, guna have to take another pic to see what i did


----------



## MeneerVent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Where's the info on BF4 and ram speeds?


I shall test it when I get the time. Could maybe 3 other people (with different components (4770k (OC'd)/R9 290x/GTX 780TI) do the same? I have a [email protected],7Ghz Cache 42x [email protected] I also have a R9 290 that overclocks pretty good, but since most people won't get the clocks I am able to get (1250/1570) and I don't have my VRM heatsinks yet (temps get up to 120C after a few minutes of gaming) I will keep the R9 290 at stock. I also have it watercooled (Kraken G10+x40) so it won't throttle. We can do luke's benchmarking run http://youtu.be/4-ZU3ty63rg. And maybe some multiplayer too for the realism. Sucks I didn't do the campaign and only fly in little birds though. Will start on the campaign soon. I have 16GB 2400Mhz TridentX modules btw. No I am not an idiot, they were much cheaper for price/GB then 8GB 1600Mhz C9 modules at the time.


----------



## mav451

Finally adding my results.
Username:
CPU Model: i5-4670K
Core Multiplier: 47X
CPU VID: 1.265V
Vcore: 1.284
Uncore Multiplier: 37X
Uncore Voltage: 1.15v
Cooling Solution: NH-D14 2x P14
Stability Test: 30x loops Pass 2 x264
Batch Number: Costa Rica [3313A646]
Ram Speed: 10-10-10-28 @ 2133, 1.475vDIMM
Input Voltage: 1.95VRIN
LLC Setting: Extreme
Motherboard: Z87X-UD4H [F7]


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!















I know Cyro be like - go for 5Ghz or something hahah.


----------



## DarkReign32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Have you checked eBay for the CLP? What country are you in? Maybe I can help you with your search, it'll give me something to do if work gets boring tomorrow....


You know it never really crossed my mind to check eBay. :| Another solution I though of, while attempting to fall a sleep, is to have sidewinder or another US store that sells CL to ship to a PO box in the US and pick up from there. I live in BC, Canada by the way.


----------



## DDDeZ

What would be good starting voltages if I want my i5-4670K to hit 4.2GHz? are stock voltages fine? And adaptive volt still a big nono? According to CPUz my Vcore doesn't exceed 1.1 under full-load @ 4.2GHz when using adapt. Vcore 1.050v.

Using ASRock Z87 Pro3.


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav451*
> 
> CPU Model: i5-4670K
> Core Multiplier: 47X
> Vcore: 1.284
> Batch Number: Costa Rica [3313A646]


<--jealous!

I need 1.35V to hit 4.3Ghz on my Costa.


----------



## bond32

Thought I would chime in here... I started from scratch again, this time going for much higher VCCIN and lower VCORE, as most of you have indicated that's how things work. At first I thought I was good with 48X, 2.25 VCCIN, 1.37 VCORE but I still got a 124. Bumped up vcore again, got another 124, and in .01 increments finally got back to my original OC of 1.42 VCORE. So again, to me it seems VCCIN does NOT play near as much as some say. VCORE >> all.

Edit: I'm still playing around to try to get 49X. Curious, have any of you played around with AUTO VCORE? I want to see what happens... Temps are just absurdly low, especially considering it's around 16C ambient in my apartment right now.


----------



## mav451

Well its more a *trend of 101s* that you want to be looking out for. Since you are _consistently_ getting 124s though, your solution is more to do with vcore.
Sooo I'm not seeing anything bucking that thinking - if anything, it just reinforces that it is the way to go.

This was my thought process in stabilizing 4.7Ghz:

1.24 | 1.83 => resulted in a hardlock/black screen after 10mins of looping Pass 2 (101).
1.265 | 1.86 => resulted in a 101 BSOD, Clock Watchdog Timer after 40mins of looping Pass 2 (101).
Incremented VRIN to 1.95 and restested:
1.265 | 1.95 => 30 passes of Pass 2 successful. I probably could have been ok with 1.90, but an increment of .05 or .1 is what I was recommended, and it worked pretty well for me.

What *is* dangerous is chasing more and more vcore _when you have insufficient VRIN_. That's why it's so important to look at the trend of BSODs, and not just the codes in a vacuum


----------



## MEINSHNAKE

Well, for the life of me, and many reads of the guide I can't seem to get above a 4.2 overclock on my 4770k.

I tried 4.3 with 35x ucore multiplier, CPU V core (various voltages starting at 1.2 up to 1.325), Cache voltage at 1.2 and Input set at 1.9 (just to eliminate variables)

Way too much time into it today, so I will sleep on it before trying again, I have heard rumors that some haswell chip sets will not overclock with ram set to anything above 1600, and I failed to turn off the auto feature in ASUS uefi.


----------



## MEINSHNAKE

well this is slightly embarrasing... after deciding to give it one more go, I realised that after resetting everything to default and applying the 42 multipliers on the cores I accidentaly typed in 43.
This means that I have been testing a stable 4.3 ghz overclock in prime 95 without changing anything from stock other than the Core multiplier.

I don't think I deserve to overclock any more.

Jake


----------



## Johny Boy

What 500 posts nearly in just 5 days that i missed ? Took full 2 hour for reading all those missed posts.








Was considering how many hits/Bsod's one might have faced while getting stable OC ? I have just compiled my OC log and its feels like years medical prescription for my DUD chip.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johny Boy*
> 
> What 500 posts nearly in just 5 days that i missed ? Took full 2 hour for reading all those missed posts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was considering how many hits/Bsod's one might have faced while getting stable OC ? I have just compiled my OC log and its feels like years medical prescription for my DUD chip.


4.5ghz at 1.315v is not a "DUD" chip, just so you know....It's just not a crazy-good OC CPU....


----------



## Johny Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> 4.5ghz at 1.315v is not a "DUD" chip, just so you know....It's just not a crazy-good OC CPU....


I lack good cooling option right now and time to do crazy OC but it have made me crazy.








Have found stable 4.3Ghz for 1.195Vcore/Stock everything but still trying to find a good 4.5 value to sit for sometime.


----------



## Aedaric

Okay, just going to jump in and start posting my progress and hopefully get some feedback and advice along the way. I think I'm incredibly fortunate already as I went with the basic start and locked default values in and simply let my ASUS board handle my voltage to OC my board at 46x multiplier reliably for what every day use in every thing I do. Now, call me crazy, but I would love to have a 5gz OC. 4.8 is even better. I've always been someone to do everything I can to push my equipment to the max to see where it's limits are.

So, without further ado. Currently I'm sitting on a 1.35 Manual VCore and just set my VCCIN to 1.9 at a multiplier of 48. 100 BLCK. Once OCCT starts it doesn't take long until I receive a 124 so I'm thinking it's a power issue, maybe not? Temperatures haven't breached above 75C yet with my liquid cooler.


----------



## Forceman

A 124 error is almost always insufficient Vcore.


----------



## Aedaric

Originally I had bumped it all the way up to 1.42, my temperature was still below what my computer was averaging with stock air cooler under full normal day use, though that voltage seems high to me for it compared to the "average" on the spreadsheet.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johny Boy*
> 
> I lack good cooling option right now and time to do crazy OC but it have made me crazy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have found stable 4.3Ghz for 1.195Vcore/Stock everything but still trying to find a good 4.5 value to sit for sometime.


For a good and cheap cooling solution, I recommend the Antec Kuhler 620....There's no software to deal with, just put some good fans on it in push/pull and you're done....









Also, delidding might enable you to keep using the Hyper 212, not too sure though....Some food for thought though....


----------



## Aedaric

So, a 1.44 VCore started pushing my temperatures near 95C anywhere from 1 to 5 minutes into OCCT so I guess I won't be pushing into 4.8 to 5.0 unless I delid. = ( I'll play around with my BLCK and other voltages as well as 4.7, 4.9, 5.0, just for the sake of it. Who knows.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aedaric*
> 
> So, a 1.44 VCore started pushing my temperatures near 95C anywhere from 1 to 5 minutes into OCCT so I guess I won't be pushing into 4.8 to 5.0 unless I delid. = ( I'll play around with my BLCK and other voltages as well as 4.7, 4.9, 5.0, just for the sake of it. Who knows.


OCCT is basically Prime95, I suggest going with a more realistic test....


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Thought I would chime in here... I started from scratch again, this time going for much higher VCCIN and lower VCORE, as most of you have indicated that's how things work. At first I thought I was good with 48X, 2.25 VCCIN, 1.37 VCORE but I still got a 124. Bumped up vcore again, got another 124, and in .01 increments finally got back to my original OC of 1.42 VCORE. So again, to me it seems VCCIN does NOT play near as much as some say. VCORE >> all.
> 
> Edit: I'm still playing around to try to get 49X. Curious, have any of you played around with AUTO VCORE? I want to see what happens... Temps are just absurdly low, especially considering it's around 16C ambient in my apartment right now.


Well there are a few possibilities. One is that I'm lying or you're lying but I think we can trust we're both not liars. The other is that one of our testing methdologies is flawed. I'm relatively sure the way I tested stability is valid and I spent hours making sure I got multiplie trials before calling in my result. I'm assuming you tested correctly, without any ridiculous flaws in your testing, I'm willing to believe that. So that leaves one more option... Maybe it varies from CPU to CPU. One guy was talking about how for the life of him he could not get stable 1.3v? without having input voltage close to mine, which is a bit crazy even for me. Some guys just need a small tweak, maybe yours just doesn't need it.

If that is indeed the case then for the purpose of making a guide, the point of input voltage still needs to be brought up. But again, I don't feel others and especially me (because I can vouch for myself







) made errors in our testing methods.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johny Boy*
> 
> What 500 posts nearly in just 5 days that i missed ? Took full 2 hour for reading all those missed posts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was considering how many hits/Bsod's one might have faced while getting stable OC ? I have just compiled my OC log and its feels like years medical prescription for my DUD chip.


Hmmm.... Charts.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aedaric*
> 
> Okay, just going to jump in and start posting my progress and hopefully get some feedback and advice along the way. I think I'm incredibly fortunate already as I went with the basic start and locked default values in and simply let my ASUS board handle my voltage to OC my board at 46x multiplier reliably for what every day use in every thing I do. Now, call me crazy, but I would love to have a 5gz OC. 4.8 is even better. I've always been someone to do everything I can to push my equipment to the max to see where it's limits are.
> 
> So, without further ado. Currently I'm sitting on a 1.35 Manual VCore and just set my VCCIN to 1.9 at a multiplier of 48. 100 BLCK. Once OCCT starts it doesn't take long until I receive a 124 so I'm thinking it's a power issue, maybe not? Temperatures haven't breached above 75C yet with my liquid cooler.


Why is 4.8 better than a 5ghz OC? o.o

Can you tell us what voltage your Asus auto OC was running? That could help.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aedaric*
> 
> So, a 1.44 VCore started pushing my temperatures near 95C anywhere from 1 to 5 minutes into OCCT so I guess I won't be pushing into 4.8 to 5.0 unless I delid. = ( I'll play around with my BLCK and other voltages as well as 4.7, 4.9, 5.0, just for the sake of it. Who knows.


You're pushing very high Vcore and not mentioning your input voltage at all. Also, I'm assuming you've set cache ratio to stock.

So basically, if either your input voltage or cache ratio settings are out of whack, that can require you to use more Vcore than you really need and still not be stable. On top of that, the temps you get depends on your stress test. The thread prescription is overnight x264 and would give you more thermal headroom before delid. But if you're inclinded to delid either way, go ahead and get that out of the way first.


----------



## Aedaric

Input is 1.9 right now.

I mis-spoke when I said 4.8 is even better. Essentially the sentence "4.8 is even better." shouldn't even be there. *facepalm*

4.6 was stable with auto at 1.3-1.31. Currently I've been running OCCT for an hour at 4.7 ghz 1.44 VCore, VCCIN 1.936.

Temperatures haven't been extremely, but 91 is still a bit higher than I like to see. I need to find some way to manually set my motherboard's fan controls to 100% when testing without using the worthless AI Suite III software.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aedaric*
> 
> Input is 1.9 right now.
> 
> I mis-spoke when I said 4.8 is even better. Essentially the sentence "4.8 is even better." shouldn't even be there. *facepalm*
> 
> 4.6 was stable with auto at 1.3-1.31. Currently I've been running OCCT for an hour at 4.7 ghz 1.44 VCore, VCCIN 1.936.
> 
> Temperatures haven't been extremely, but 91 is still a bit higher than I like to see. I need to find some way to manually set my motherboard's fan controls to 100% when testing without using the worthless AI Suite III software.


My recommendation is:
-Ensure cache ratio is at stock.

-Input voltage to 2.1v

-Core voltage to 1.42v

With any luck should be more stable than your 4.7 ghz 1.44 VCore, VCCIN 1.936 while having lower Vcore by a little bit. Unless you're stable at that setting, anyway.


----------



## Aedaric

Any drop in VCore will always be better, imo. Less voltage is a direct drop in temperate. Cache is locked at 35, though for some reason HWiNFO reads it as having a minimum of 3400 and a maximum of 3600, I set them in the BIOS at 35. >.>

I'm going to give x264 a run through and see how it handles my current 1.44. Temperatures idle at 35-40 which isn't bad. Thank you for the fast responses btw!


----------



## Akehage

Hi all, builded my computer yesterday and have some questions about the OC with ASUS Maximus VI Gene MB and 4770K.

I have only got to 4.3 with 1.289v which is pretty bad I think. Temperatures is around 70 degrees with prime95 blend test. (I have understand temps are generally higher then Sandy Bridge)

My goal was to get a stable 4.5Ghz with less then 1.3v but that seems to be impossible.

I have however only changed very few settings. (testing with XMP profile 2) - see profile description below.
I only change turbo ratio, x43 and with manual cpu voltage 1.289v. So havent changed anything else. (with sandy bridge I changed alot more things)
So maybe I can get better overclock if changing something else? I have seen Vrin? (but dont know which one it is)
For the cache ratio I go with auto.

I want to have a nice stable manual overclock, and I do want to change it to adaptive when done. Really dont want the voltage to be that high when idle.

I also dont understand what I should run my memory at. I am having CL11 2133Mhz XMP Beast Series. They are having 2 XMP Profiles.
Profile 1: 2133Mhz with 1.6v (and pretty high trimmings (is that the name?),
Profile 2: 1600Mhz, with lower trimmings (9.9.9.2)

From what I have seen, all OC should first be with 1600Mhz, and when stable, I can try change DRAM Frequency higher? I dont like the fact of downclocking the memory (is that what going from 2133Mhz-1600Mhz do?). Or should I OC with my XMP Profile 1 (2133Mhz) to get full potential of my RAM?

Sorry for all texts here.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Akehage*
> 
> Hi all, builded my computer yesterday and have some questions about the OC with ASUS Maximus VI Gene MB and 4770K.
> 
> I have only got to 4.3 with 1.289v which is pretty bad I think. Temperatures is around 70 degrees with prime95 blend test. (I have understand temps are generally higher then Sandy Bridge)
> 
> My goal was to get a stable 4.5Ghz with less then 1.3v but that seems to be impossible.
> 
> I have however only changed very few settings. (testing with XMP profile 2) - see profile description below.
> I only change turbo ratio, x43 and with manual cpu voltage 1.289v. So havent changed anything else. (with sandy bridge I changed alot more things)
> So maybe I can get better overclock if changing something else? I have seen Vrin? (but dont know which one it is)
> For the cache ratio I go with auto.
> 
> I want to have a nice stable manual overclock, and I do want to change it to adaptive when done. Really dont want the voltage to be that high when idle.
> 
> I also dont understand what I should run my memory at. I am having CL11 2133Mhz XMP Beast Series. They are having 2 XMP Profiles.
> Profile 1: 2133Mhz with 1.6v (and pretty high trimmings (is that the name?),
> Profile 2: 1600Mhz, with lower trimmings (9.9.9.2)
> 
> From what I have seen, all OC should first be with 1600Mhz, and when stable, I can try change DRAM Frequency higher? I dont like the fact of downclocking the memory (is that what going from 2133Mhz-1600Mhz do?). Or should I OC with my XMP Profile 1 (2133Mhz) to get full potential of my RAM?
> 
> Sorry for all texts here.


Read the first page.

You can overclock the ram but do it after the CPU is done. Input voltage and uncore info is on first page, ASUS' version of those settings also in first page. If you have questions after reading, hit us up again.


----------



## Akehage

I have read it, so thats why I asked here what to do now.
Should I change something else.

My xmp profle is at 1600Mhz so that should be safe to have loaded when trying to find a stable OC right? Or should I set it to Manual instead of XMP and change to 1600Mhz myself? (whats the difference?)


----------



## Cyro999

XMP sets a bunch of other stuff like secondary, tertiary timings and also sometimes stuff like system agent, manual 1600 ~9-9-9-24 at a safe voltage just uses loose timings on everything and leaves SA etc auto AFAIK


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Akehage*
> 
> I have read it, so thats why I asked here what to do now.
> Should I change something else.
> 
> My xmp profle is at 1600Mhz so that should be safe to have loaded when trying to find a stable OC right? Or should I set it to Manual instead of XMP and change to 1600Mhz myself? (whats the difference?)


Then you would notice an entire section that reads:

Quote:


> *Input Voltage (aka VCCIN, Vrin, Eventual Input Voltage)*
> The VRIN can be thought of as the entire amount of voltage drawn by the CPU and all of its components.
> When your Vcore is really going up, at least 1.30 probably 1.35v or above, you may need to change other settings. For one, keep your Vccin or total CPU voltage to 0.5v above Vcore. You can try 1.9 or 2.0v. 2.2 is uncharted territory, but for my personal overclock, a Vcore of 1.42 required Vccin of 2.15v for stability. Vccin is also known as Vrin. In Asus ROG boards, try tweaking the "eventual input voltage" instead.
> 
> For my case, I was trying to get x46 core multiplier and could not stabilize. Odd, considering x45 was rock solid @ 1.35v. I scaled up voltage from 1.35 to 1.4, 1.42, 1.47, 1.5, 1.512v, without being any more stable as voltage went up. The key was a higher Vcore, AND a higher input voltage. I demonstrated this by testing stability at 1.42v with various input voltage. I tested by running x264 until Bsod 5 times per setting, keeping track of averages. From 1.85 to 1.95 to 2.05 to 2.15, I could see demonstrable improvement in stability, with a higher maximum, minimum, and average time until Bsod.


And

Quote:


> Set Uncore (AKA Ring Bus) to core ratio to manual. Set it to stock multiplier manually. With ring bus running on stock and locked at stock for now, no need to fiddle with ring bus voltage. That goes to auto. Some motherboards MAY increase Vring to unsafe levels if you didn't manually set ring bus to stock because the motherboard will try to auto-overclock the ring bus if left on auto. Avoid future headaches by following step 1.
> Set any XMP profile OFF for ram. If your ram is above 1600, set it to 1600, no higher while we're testing overclocks. Heck, if your ram is XMP'ed for 1600, lower it to non XMP. Doesn't hurt.
> Start ramping up the core multiplier and voltage until you think you've found your sweet spot. You might need to increase input voltage from the motherboard-set setting once you hit higher voltages. More on that later. Do stress test and if you pass, go to step 4. NOTE: Yes, you up the core multiplier by 1 each time. You can probably get away with starting at 4ghz though. Because the core clock is 100, 100 x 40 = 4000mhz or 4ghz.
> Now we fiddle with ram, higher ring bus/ring bus voltage in effort to get marginally better performance. Stress test. Do not raise ring bus or ram if it means lowering core clock for stability.
> If you are hardcore or have a lot of time on your hands, you can try adding clockstrap to the mix but I'd stay away from it unless you're super duper picky. Nobody has reported very good results with this but you're welcome to experiment.
> Set Cstates to ON to C7.


Your questions are already answered in the first post. Let me highlight what I'm pointing on with the first quote: Vrin = Eventual Input Voltage. That is your setting on your Asus mobo. Cache ratio = Uncore on your Asus mobo.

Now about the ram:

XMP profile is basically a set of overclock settings for that ram of yours. Depending on what your ram was adveritised, your XMP setting may be guarenteed to work. You see, ram doesn't come shipped, running 2400, for example. You need to run XMP profile, which is a gamut of settings that is supposed to work 100% of the time for those sticks of ram. It's basically an overclock. If you want to manually OC you disable XMP and start changing stuff yourself. Will you get better results with manual OC? Yes. But keep in mind that speed is not everything, timings matter as well. Sometimes to get higher speed you need a "looser" timing, that means larger numbers, which decreases speed. So sometimes you up speed, loosen timings, and the end result is no faster than before.

You can use a benchmark to test the speed of your ram, which helps you decide whether to go for higher speed at the cost of looser timings, or lower speed tighter timings, or what combination of both.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Then you would notice an entire section that reads:
> 
> And
> 
> Your questions are already answered in the first post. Let me highlight what I'm pointing on with the first quote: Vrin = Eventual Input Voltage. That is your setting on your Asus mobo. Cache ratio = Uncore on your Asus mobo.
> Now about the ram:
> 
> XMP profile is basically a set of overclock settings for that ram of yours. Depending on what your ram was adveritised, your XMP setting may be guarenteed to work. You see, ram doesn't come shipped, running 2400, for example. You need to run XMP profile, which is a gamut of settings that is supposed to work 100% of the time for those sticks of ram. It's basically an overclock. If you want to manually OC you disable XMP and start changing stuff yourself. Will you get better results with manual OC? Yes. But keep in mind that speed is not everything, timings matter as well. Sometimes to get higher speed you need a "looser" timing, that means larger numbers, which decreases speed. So sometimes you up speed, loosen timings, and the end result is no faster than before.
> 
> You can use a benchmark to test the speed of your ram, which helps you decide whether to go for higher speed at the cost of looser timings, or lower speed tighter timings, or what combination of both.


Quoted for truth


----------



## crun

I guess I will be getting i5-4670k+Extreme 4 this week. My i5-750 temperatures spiked up by about 30c for no reason. Plus my overclock stopped being stable in benchmarks.


----------



## Akehage

Thanks for clarifying. You had right that I missed the info. It's harder when different names depending on mb and English to


----------



## Akehage

Btw. It was little unclear for me. Should I use offset from beginning? And also stresstest with offset? I will use prime. And change cstate to 7? (Same name for that on asus?)


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Akehage*
> 
> Btw. It was little unclear for me. Should I use offset from beginning? And also stresstest with offset? I will use prime. And change cstate to 7? (Same name for that on asus?)


I don't use offset as personally I don't see the point. I'm not as sure with the Asus mobo terminology because I don't own one. For my mobo, there is 'voltage mode' which is either auto, override, or adaptive. You do not want adaptive if you get that option. Auto basically means override, so I don't even know why they bother having an auto option. On top of that, there is a seperate section for offset.

Whatever you do, just don't stress with adaptive mode, that's a good way to kill your CPU.

Yes, C states to 7. First time stress testing, double check the temps make sure they are OK.


----------



## zeroofmhx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Akehage*
> 
> Btw. It was little unclear for me. Should I use offset from beginning? And also stresstest with offset? I will use prime. And change cstate to 7? (Same name for that on asus?)


what bactch are you?

ive tried today the x264 benchmark got weird results first off
rams at auto 1333

core x43 1.250v
uncore x35 1.2v
up to 10% crashed

core x43 1.255v
uncore x35 1.2v
up to 7% crashed

core x43 1.260v
uncore x35 1.2v
up to 39% crashed

core x43 1.270v
uncore x35 1.2v
up to 15% crashed

core x43 1.275v
uncore x35 1.2v
up to 80% crashed

finally at 1.280v passed the first but crashed at 1% at 2nd pass
but at 1.285v 39% and crashed and at 1.260v i got bsod 124

is there any other settings i have to mess with?
and i set the eventual input voltage at auto


----------



## Cyro999

Put your uncore to 33, put vcore back to 1.23, 1.85 vrin, max vrin llc, lower core multi til it passes and you're stable - then use that as starting point


----------



## Wakizashis

Hi guys

thanks for nice infos here. But gonna ask you... So my 4770k and Z87 Gryphon is at home for three days. Yesterday I started to do bit of OC and those are my results, and maybe you could help and give a hint or two, what could be done for making it better.

Stable - tested with very long sessions of BF4 - Asus Bench Test (I know, I should use more serious tests as x264, Aida). Tried the philosophy of OP though.

Numbers:
4,4 Ghz 44x100
VID 1,275 V - manual
Default Vcore 1.049 V

Cache 35x
Cache voltage 1,1 V

Input Voltage 1,880 V

HT on, Eist off, Asus Enhancement off.

Ram 1600MHz 888 24 1,35 (Ballistix Tacticals VP)

When I tried to move up to 4,5 for at least post and windows start I needed to use VID of 1,295 (or 1,290) V and still not stable at all, I have not fiddled with the rest of voltages though. Temps are not problem yet with NH D14. Not even In Prime, barely goes over 70°C but mind you, it is not the newest with those AVX. In BF it is till 60° C. I do not want to give up HT (well that was the reason I bought i7 - instead I would get a chance to FX 8350, maybe should - not sure now ^-^)

Any suggestions how to get higher? Also I have seen really nice idle voltages, how can I get those, With Turbo on Auto, Eist On, C state on, I still get minimally 0,7 V instead those nice 0,1 V stuff. PSU is Corsair TX750 (Seasonic build) if it has something to do with it. Also have anybody tried to underclock the thing, or no reason at all? Thanks guys for any hints.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wakizashis*
> 
> Hi guys
> 
> thanks for nice infos here. But gonna ask you... So my 4770k and Z87 Gryphon is at home for three days. Yesterday I started to do bit of OC and those are my results, and maybe you could help and give a hint or two, what could be done for making it better.
> 
> Stable - tested with very long sessions of BF4 - Asus Bench Test (I know, I should use more serious tests as x264, Aida). Tried the philosophy of OP though.
> 
> Numbers:
> 4,4 Ghz 44x100
> VID 1,275 V - manual
> Default Vcore 1.049 V
> 
> Cache 35x
> Cache voltage 1,1 V
> 
> Input Voltage 1,880 V
> 
> HT on, Eist off, Asus Enhancement off.
> 
> Ram 1600MHz 888 24 1,35 (Ballistix Tacticals VP)
> 
> When I tried to move up to 4,5 for at least post and windows start I needed to use *VID of 1,95V* and still not stable at all, I have ot fiddled with the rest of voltages though. Temps are not problem yet with NH D14. Not even In Prime, barely goes over 70°C but mind you, it is not the newest with those AVX. In BF it is till 60° C. I do not want to give up HT (well that was the reason I bought i7 - instead I would get a chance to FX 8350, maybe should - not sure now ^-^)
> 
> Any suggestions how to get higher? Also I have seen really nice idle voltages, how can I get those, With Turbo on Auto, Eist On, C state on, I still get minimally 0,7 V instead those nice 0,1 V stuff. PSU is Corsair TX750 (Seasonic build) if it has something to do with it. Also have anybody tried to underclock the thing, or no reason at all? Thanks guys for any hints.


VID of 1.95v for Vcore? I'm not sure if you're talking about input voltage or if that's Vcore typo.

Also, there are different levels of C states, the one we use is C7. IIRC there's like C1, C2, C3, ... C7, C7E, we use C7. Try looking for that on your mobo. I don't have your mobo, somebody with Asus mobo can probably directly tell you where to go.


----------



## Akehage

That asus enhancement is the cstate? Did not know what to set at c7 there. Running with auto now on them. So far 4.4ghz, 1.29v, manual mode. Memory at 1600 (no xmp). Changed the cache ratio and event input to 1.9. Maybe that solved some things.


----------



## mandrix

I have been running 4.9 "stable" through lots of XTU benchmarks and a few stress tests with absolutely no problems and no lags in everyday use.
Then I get a wild hair and decide to run Prime 95 1344 fft's again and BOOM!

Through endless BSOD 124/101 I keep cranking vccin & vcore until everything is smooth, then BAM! 12K fft's start killing me all of a sudden.
So I end up with ~2.2 vccin & about 1.4 vcore.

*_Then I come back and read the OP once again for a little sanity check, and to forget about passing every stress test in the world_.*









Currently I'm back to 4.8 w/ 1.900 vccin / 1.33 vcore / x39 uncore / 1.06 vring which will pass pretty much anything......but I know I can run 4.9 all day if I quit worrying about passing every stress test there is!!

BTW in the discussion about BSOD 101/124, I've noticed as I'm trying to pass a difficult stress test and pushing the cpu about as far as I can, that the two codes become pretty much interchangeable. With my cpu, at least, the jump from 4.8 to 4.9 is a much larger leap than between any lower clocks (depending on stress tests used).


----------



## Wakizashis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> VID of 1.95v for Vcore? I'm not sure if you're talking about input voltage or if that's Vcore typo.
> Also, there are different levels of C states, the one we use is C7. IIRC there's like C1, C2, C3, ... C7, C7E, we use C7. Try looking for that on your mobo. I don't have your mobo, somebody with Asus mobo can probably directly tell you where to go.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> VID of 1.95v for Vcore? I'm not sure if you're talking about input voltage or if that's Vcore typo.
> Also, there are different levels of C states, the one we use is C7. IIRC there's like C1, C2, C3, ... C7, C7E, we use C7. Try looking for that on your mobo. I don't have your mobo, somebody with Asus mobo can probably directly tell you where to go.


My bad, there was a typo and missed one number in between - edited.


----------



## Wakizashis

Well, tried to have Asus Enhancement on/off. from the C state, I tried both C3 and C7. Still no result.Read about support of PSUs but not sure at all.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> I have been running 4.9 "stable" through lots of XTU benchmarks and a few stress tests with absolutely no problems and no lags in everyday use.
> Then I get a wild hair and decide to run Prime 95 1344 fft's again and BOOM!
> 
> Through endless BSOD 124/101 I keep cranking vccin & vcore until everything is smooth, then BAM! 12K fft's start killing me all of a sudden.
> So I end up with ~2.2 vccin & about 1.4 vcore.
> 
> *Then I come back and read the OP once again for a little sanity check, and to forget about passing every stress test in the world.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Currently I'm back to 4.8 w/ 1.900 vccin / 1.33 vcore / x39 uncore / 1.06 vring which will pass pretty much anything......but I know I can run 4.9 all day if I quit worrying about passing every stress test there is!!
> 
> BTW in the discussion about BSOD 101/124, I've noticed as I'm trying to pass a difficult stress test and pushing the cpu about as far as I can, that the two codes become pretty much interchangeable. With my cpu, at least, the jump from 4.8 to 4.9 is a much larger leap than between any lower clocks (depending on stress tests used).


Ready to chart the overclock? Every multiplier it gets harder and harder to find stability and requires more and more and more increases in voltage, diminishing marginal returns.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wakizashis*
> 
> Hi guys
> 
> thanks for nice infos here. But gonna ask you... So my 4770k and Z87 Gryphon is at home for three days. Yesterday I started to do bit of OC and those are my results, and maybe you could help and give a hint or two, what could be done for making it better.
> 
> Stable - tested with very long sessions of BF4 - Asus Bench Test (I know, I should use more serious tests as x264, Aida). Tried the philosophy of OP though.
> 
> Numbers:
> 4,4 Ghz 44x100
> VID 1,275 V - manual
> Default Vcore 1.049 V
> 
> Cache 35x
> Cache voltage 1,1 V
> 
> Input Voltage 1,880 V
> 
> HT on, Eist off, Asus Enhancement off.
> 
> Ram 1600MHz 888 24 1,35 (Ballistix Tacticals VP)
> 
> When I tried to move up to 4,5 for at least post and windows start I needed to use VID of 1,295 (or 1,290) V and still not stable at all, I have not fiddled with the rest of voltages though. Temps are not problem yet with NH D14. Not even In Prime, barely goes over 70°C but mind you, it is not the newest with those AVX. In BF it is till 60° C. I do not want to give up HT (well that was the reason I bought i7 - instead I would get a chance to FX 8350, maybe should - not sure now ^-^)
> 
> Any suggestions how to get higher? Also I have seen really nice idle voltages, how can I get those, With Turbo on Auto, Eist On, C state on, I still get minimally 0,7 V instead those nice 0,1 V stuff. PSU is Corsair TX750 (Seasonic build) if it has something to do with it. Also have anybody tried to underclock the thing, or no reason at all? Thanks guys for any hints.


I think you're not doing anything wrong, you just need more Vcore. I was running 4.5ghz with 1.35v VID and 2.0 Vrin.

You can buy thermal breathing room by using x264 instead of prime. It's unclear if you'll need to, but if you're willing to bear the thought of using 1.35v+ VID, Prime might not be an option for you. Substitute Prime with x264, ensure stability by increasing the stress test length to overnight and you've managed to bypass the temperature problem. We'll see just how good your CPU is at 4.5ghz. I think so far you've guarenteed your chip to be average in the least.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wakizashis*
> 
> Well, tried to have Asus Enhancement on/off. from the C state, I tried both C3 and C7. Still no result.Read about support of PSUs but not sure at all.
> Let's see what people with Asus mobos are saying then. I think Forceman has it. Does Cyro have it as well? I should double down on the mobo settings for other brands, this is getting out of hand and people with different mobos are getting confused.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johny Boy*
> 
> What 500 posts nearly in just 5 days that i missed ? Took full 2 hour for reading all those missed posts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was considering how many hits/Bsod's one might have faced while getting stable OC ? I have just compiled my OC log and its feels like years medical prescription for my DUD chip.


*YOUR POST WAS THE 9001TH POST, HOW DOES IT FEEL TO GO DOWN IN HISTORY???*


----------



## Cyro999

c6/c7 is the 4 watt / 0.144vcore / 800mhz reported power state


----------



## zeroofmhx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Put your uncore to 33, put vcore back to 1.23, 1.85 vrin, max vrin llc, lower core multi til it passes and you're stable - then use that as starting point


vcore that meas that i set back from 1.280 to 1.23v
vrin? thats eventual input voltage? cant get to terminologies in asus xD
max vrin llc? should i set llc at level 8?
so uncore voltage stays at 1.2v


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeroofmhx*
> 
> vcore that meas that i set back from 1.280 to 1.23v
> vrin? thats eventual input voltage? cant get to terminologies in asus xD


First Sentence: Not sure what you're saying, maybe Cyro does.

Second Sentence: Yes, that is correct.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeroofmhx*
> 
> vcore that meas that i set back from 1.280 to 1.23v
> vrin? thats eventual input voltage? cant get to terminologies in asus xD
> max vrin llc? should i set llc at level 8?
> so uncore voltage stays at 1.2v


Yep
Yep
Maybe it's level 7-8 - i'm not sure how the scale works.
Yep - maybe 1.15v even (dont think any chip fails @33x, 1.15v)


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Akehage*
> 
> Hi all, builded my computer yesterday and have some questions about the OC with ASUS Maximus VI Gene MB and 4770K.
> 
> I have only got to 4.3 with 1.289v which is pretty bad I think. Temperatures is around 70 degrees with prime95 blend test. (I have understand temps are generally higher then Sandy Bridge)
> 
> My goal was to get a stable 4.5Ghz with less then 1.3v but that seems to be impossible.
> 
> I have however only changed very few settings. (testing with XMP profile 2) - see profile description below.
> I only change turbo ratio, x43 and with manual cpu voltage 1.289v. So havent changed anything else. (with sandy bridge I changed alot more things)
> So maybe I can get better overclock if changing something else? I have seen Vrin? (but dont know which one it is)
> For the cache ratio I go with auto.
> 
> *I want to have a nice stable manual overclock, and I do want to change it to adaptive when done. Really dont want the voltage to be that high when idle.*
> 
> I also dont understand what I should run my memory at. I am having CL11 2133Mhz XMP Beast Series. They are having 2 XMP Profiles.
> Profile 1: 2133Mhz with 1.6v (and pretty high trimmings (is that the name?),
> Profile 2: 1600Mhz, with lower trimmings (9.9.9.2)
> 
> From what I have seen, all OC should first be with 1600Mhz, and when stable, I can try change DRAM Frequency higher? I dont like the fact of downclocking the memory (is that what going from 2133Mhz-1600Mhz do?). Or should I OC with my XMP Profile 1 (2133Mhz) to get full potential of my RAM?
> 
> Sorry for all texts here.


I just want to highlight something you posted. This is now in bold in the quote. All of my testing has shown that adaptive does nothing to lower your set voltage and only serves to kick you in the you-know-what if you accidently start Prime on it. C states is where it's at. You can do a test of your own, but in MSI mobo and crossreferenced with Forceman for his mobo which I believe is Asus, adaptive is practically useless. What you think of as adaptive voltage is really Cstate functionality.

In light of this finding from my last batch of tests, I have decided to recommend against using adaptive voltage under all circumstances. To be clear, I found no evidence of Vcore increase under Prime load when on Cstates but not on adaptive. So the massive Vcore jump on synthetics only occurs when adaptive is on. This is a fault in the adaptive voltage setting and has nothing to do with C states. In other words, adaptive has nothing but negatives and Cstates has nothing but positives it seems/


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> All of my testing has shown that adaptive does nothing to lower your set voltage and only serves to kick you in the you-know-what if you accidently start Prime on it. C states is where it's at. You can do a test of your own, but in MSI mobo and crossreferenced with Forceman for his mobo which I believe is Asus, adaptive is practically useless. What you think of as adaptive voltage is really Cstate functionality.


I'm confused btw - MSI and asus boards do this too? If so then why is anybody, ever, using anything aside from manual+cstates?

I mean 800mhz/0.144v idle scaling up to your load voltage +0.02 - i was under the impression that only giga had such implementation, and the other boards were incapable of it, forced to use offset or adaptive for volt drop


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> I'm confused btw - MSI and asus boards do this too? If so then why is anybody, ever, using anything aside from manual+cstates?
> 
> I mean 800mhz/0.144v idle scaling up to your load voltage +0.02 - i was under the impression that only giga had such implementation, and the other boards were incapable of it, forced to use offset or adaptive for volt drop


That's the part that completely blows my mind. Why the hell is adaptive even an option when it doesn't seem to have any possible gains and only poses to be a possible CPU killer if used incorrectly? I PMed Forceman a week or so ago and he seems to share a similar sentiment. This is probably why Gigabyte removed adaptive setting from their mobo completely... they probably tested and was like... well, this setting is useless, and removed it, lol.









Now about the speed decrease on idle - I found no way to bring about this on my G45 MSI board no matter what combination of adaptive, C states, or whatnot I could toggle or play with.

I used to just say, "turn on adaptive and C7 for maximum power savings", as if both were obviously needed for max power savings and voltage drop. Which is a lazy way of saying, turn both of these on because I don't feel like figuring out which does what but I know both set this way works.

So I remedied this and tested the settings one by one and together, and I had to revise my guide.

We come to Haswell with all these false preconceived notions of how OCing this chip ought to work; The uncore exists and theoretically needs 1:1 for optimal performance, so intuitively we think that having it set too low causes bottleneck. We intuitively feel that having AVX2 stress is the best way to test stability as it uses those new instruction sets. We think that adaptive ought to do something nice because it's a new option and the mobo vendors bothered to add it. This is why we test things, to make sure the stuff we think is true is actually true.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:
Originally Posted by *mav451* 

Finally adding my results.
Username:
CPU Model: i5-4670K
Core Multiplier: 47X
CPU VID: 1.265V
Vcore: 1.284
Uncore Multiplier: 37X
Uncore Voltage: 1.15v
Cooling Solution: NH-D14 2x P14
Stability Test: 30x loops Pass 2 x264
Batch Number: Costa Rica [3313A646]
Ram Speed: 10-10-10-28 @ 2133, 1.475vDIMM
Input Voltage: 1.95VRIN
LLC Setting: Extreme
Motherboard: Z87X-UD4H [F7]


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!















I know Cyro be like - go for 5Ghz or something hahah.

I missed your post for some odd reason. Nevermind, you have been charted, picture verification accepted, thank you for following the format and grats on OC.









Quote:
Originally Posted by *MeneerVent* 

I shall test it when I get the time. Could maybe 3 other people (with different components (4770k (OC'd)/R9 290x/GTX 780TI) do the same? I have a [email protected],7Ghz Cache 42x [email protected] I also have a R9 290 that overclocks pretty good, but since most people won't get the clocks I am able to get (1250/1570) and I don't have my VRM heatsinks yet (temps get up to 120C after a few minutes of gaming) I will keep the R9 290 at stock. I also have it watercooled (Kraken G10+x40) so it won't throttle. We can do luke's benchmarking run http://youtu.be/4-ZU3ty63rg. And maybe some multiplayer too for the realism. Sucks I didn't do the campaign and only fly in little birds though. Will start on the campaign soon. I have 16GB 2400Mhz TridentX modules btw. No I am not an idiot, they were much cheaper for price/GB then 8GB 1600Mhz C9 modules at the time.
Alright, looking forward to seeing data from you.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MEINSHNAKE*
> 
> well this is slightly embarrasing... after deciding to give it one more go, I realised that after resetting everything to default and applying the 42 multipliers on the cores I accidentaly typed in 43.
> This means that I have been testing a stable 4.3 ghz overclock in prime 95 without changing anything from stock other than the Core multiplier.
> 
> I don't think I deserve to overclock any more.
> 
> Jake


Uhm... Let's continue overclocking, lol. For your sake and mine.

Double posted.
Sue me.


----------



## Akehage

Thanks Darkwizzie for the thoughts about adaptive mode. I will try to have manual instead. But I cant really figure it out exactly what all c-states should be set in.
I have made a printscreen of my BIOS, but cannot open it. Its a BMP file.

Found another one on internet: What settings should I use on all theese?


The stress test crashed before to. So I ran the Vcore up to 1.295 now. Hope thats safe for a 24/7 (with a phantek cooler) - my temps are still okay. Just dont get past the stress tests, so bsod.


----------



## BoredErica

What do you guys think of the new troubleshooting spoiler I added under the stress test spoiler? Good or bad? Seems a bit redundant to me but some would argue that's what people need...

Feedback please.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Akehage*
> 
> Thanks Darkwizzie for the thoughts about adaptive mode. I will try to have manual instead. But I cant really figure it out exactly what all c-states should be set in.
> I have made a printscreen of my BIOS, but cannot open it. Its a BMP file.
> 
> Found another one on internet: What settings should I use on all theese?
> 
> 
> The stress test crashed before to. So I ran the Vcore up to 1.295 now. Hope thats safe for a 24/7 (with a phantek cooler) - my temps are still okay. Just dont get past the stress tests, so bsod.


Asus has a lot of options and often that leads to confusion and information overload, that's what you buy and ask for when you ask for a ROG board for better or for worse. My guess just the last one. What options are availible for the Package C state support option?

Anyways, it's late and I don't have an Asus mobo so there's really only so much I can do on my end right now. I can't exactly afford to buy an Asus mobo for my guide. If I were rich I would. So...

*if u haz an asus mobo plz gimmie a pm tyvm*

I'll hoping somebody with Asus mobo can reply to you as they can help you more than I can. I can make a few pms and look around in this thread for answers. But I would imagine your issue isn't THAT hard to solve simply by playing around with the settings.

Go ahead, play around with different settings and see what nets you that low Vcore. Don't forget, the reading typically isn't VID as listed in HWinfo and HWinfo is the best utility for checking if C states is working. You probably already know this but doesn't hurt to be thorough. At idle the voltage reading should fluctuated a bit and be very low, at load should be slightly above your set VID. Maybe you can figure it out and I can record the exact steps. My guess is simply the settings in your screenshot should work, but I guess not because that's why you're asking the question in the first place.

I can also look around on the internet for answers, that should work as well. I'll do it when I'm not braindead though.

Night.


----------



## Johny Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> For a good and cheap cooling solution, I recommend the Antec Kuhler 620....There's no software to deal with, just put some good fans on it in push/pull and you're done....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, delidding might enable you to keep using the Hyper 212, not too sure though....Some food for thought though....


Ohh delidding , naah not my cup of tea but will strap some water cooling on this chip to create havoc of Vcore's.Till now 212 is fine doing the job..lol.


----------



## Aedaric

4.7 seemed stable with 1.4 VCore, 1.9 VCCIN set in the BIOS, even though my HWiNFO was reading it a bit higher, likely due to the instruction set used by OCCT. Ran a single test of x264 last night which passed, more tests are a must for me. My every day use for this computer already maxes the load on my CPU at the overclock of 4.6 gHz, hence why I'm trying to inch out every bit of performance.


----------



## Johny Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> *YOUR POST WAS THE 9001TH POST, HOW DOES IT FEEL TO GO DOWN IN HISTORY???*


Ohh mine was 9001th , hurray !! For every millennium of posts in this epic thread i feel honoured that my OC failure chart stand's at TOP of page to make me feel miserable about having a disaster chip.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Ready to chart the overclock? Every multiplier it gets harder and harder to find stability and requires more and more and more increases in voltage, diminishing marginal returns.


Not sure what you mean by chart, but some time back I did post my settings in this thread for various clock speeds.

x46 = 1.800 Vrin / 1.26 Vcore / 1.055 Vring / x35 uncore
x47 = 1.800 Vrin / 1.31 Vcore / 1.055 Vring / x35 uncore
x48 = 1.800 Vrin 1.900/ 1.33 Vcore / 1.055 Vring / x35 uncore
x49 = 1.900 Vrin / 1.40 Vcore / 1.055 Vring / x35 uncore

x49 is variable, depending on what stress tests I run.


----------



## Aedaric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Not sure what you mean by chart, but some time back I did post my settings in this thread for various clock speeds.
> 
> x46 = 1.800 Vrin / 1.26 Vcore / 1.055 Vring / x35 uncore
> x47 = 1.800 Vrin / 1.31 Vcore / 1.055 Vring / x35 uncore
> x48 = 1.800 Vrin 1.900/ 1.33 Vcore / 1.055 Vring / x35 uncore
> x49 = 1.900 Vrin / 1.40 Vcore / 1.055 Vring / x35 uncore
> 
> x49 is variable, depending on what stress tests I run.


Curious, what is the VRing voltage readout in HWiNFO?

4.7ghz

30 minutes initial stabilization check--usually within the first 10 minutes I can tell if I have enough VCore.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> My recommendation is:
> -Ensure cache ratio is at stock.
> -Input voltage to 2.1v
> -Core voltage to 1.42v
> With any luck should be more stable than your 4.7 ghz 1.44 VCore, VCCIN 1.936 while having lower Vcore by a little bit. Unless you're stable at that setting, anyway.


Appreciate the advice--your original post was incredibly helpful. I came from my last OC during the days of a Pentium IV. Since then I've just put it off due to family and my gaming system wasn't really mine. So again, thank you and everyone else for the amazing information.

So, back on topic. VCCIN is at 2.0. VCore is at 1.385. Multiplier 47. Current export of 31 minutes 49s of OCCT is included, lots of graphics and all the goodies.

I've uploaded the useful images I believe.

Still want to break that 48 to 50 multiplier range. I have some CLU on the way and will be de-lidding my processor once it arrives in the next week or so, this should give me an additional 15C headroom. Running a x264 benchmark next, though I believe my everyday use would be good test.


Spoiler: Images



OCCT Images
Core 1 Temp


Core 2 Temp


Core 3 Temp


Core 4 Temp


Overall CPU Temperature


VCore


----------



## Akehage

Hmm, crash again at:
4.4Ghz @ 1.295v

Seems like I have a really bad cpu : /

Will just go for 4.3 Ghz and see if my RAMS can run higher with that.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Akehage*
> 
> Hmm, crash again at:
> 4.4Ghz @ 1.295v
> 
> Seems like I have a really bad cpu : /
> 
> Will just go for 4.3 Ghz and see if my RAMS can run higher with that.


What crash?

And can we make it a thread requirement that you get banned if you say "crash" without giving any further info









Which crash? Program crash? Bluescreen? Which one? Do people really not note these things? Without checking them, the only way to adjust OC is by randomly changing voltages and hoping stuff works?









Sorry, just >9000 posts and at least 200-400 or so are people saying stuff "crashed" without giving any info required to have any idea whatsoever other than random guessing what the problem could be


----------



## jameyscott

My ssd crashed when overclocking it to gain more space. Need halp.

In all seriousness guys, provide information if you want help. "It crashed" "I got bsod" "this is half of my settings that actually matter" doesn't give enough information for anyone to help you.

Give these settings if you want help:
Core mutli
Core voltage
Uncore mutli
Uncore voltage
Vrin
Llc level and mobo used


----------



## peakclimber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Akehage*
> 
> Thanks Darkwizzie for the thoughts about adaptive mode. I will try to have manual instead. But I cant really figure it out exactly what all c-states should be set in.
> I have made a printscreen of my BIOS, but cannot open it. Its a BMP file.
> 
> Found another one on internet: What settings should I use on all theese?


I have an Asus board (Maximus VI Extreme). This would be my understanding of the CPU Power management Settings you show above (of course I reserve the right to be wrong







):

Enhanced Intel Speedstep Technology (EIST): This will enabled the CPU's ability to lower the CPU clock (multiplier) when it's under "less load". I believe it will go down as much as 8x multiplier. This feature is to save power when only lightly using the CPU. Most OC guides I see tend to say to disable this because other C states will just as effectively save you power and there is some worry that dynamically moving the multiplier might affect stability and performance.
Turbo Mode: This will allow the CPU run at the highest multiplier under heavy load. Ironically, when disabled it's my understand the CPU will always just stay at the highest multiplier (turbo setting). Most guides say to leave it enabled. Frankly I don't quite get it either way. As far as I can tell, it's stays at the multiplier you set (assuming EIST is disabled). But this might be a Asus "multi-core enhanced" thing.
CPU C states: "Auto" means you get what Asus likes to have as the settings for all the items below it (I believe in that case it's just Enhanced C1 is enabled). "Disable" will turn off all Core C states (power saving techniques). "Enable" let's you choose the particular settings below.
Enhanced C1 state: When a core is idle (i.e. not doing any work / is in halt state at that micro-second of time), enabling this will allow the core clocks to be turned off (0x multiplier). Voltage is still applied to the core saving all it's state / cache contents, but since the clock is off very little power is used. Coming out of a C1 state is relatively fast.
CPU C3 report: This is similar to C1 above, but in addition to turning off the clocks, it will also set the voltage to a large portion of the core to 0 (includes caches). This saves even more power. Since voltage is shut off to the caches (small storage inside the core to hold a portion of memory to save time) they will be flushed (contents written back out / lost). Coming out of a C3 state is slower due to voltage shutoff. (Likely not noticeable to desktop user).
CPU C6 report: This does all the same as C3 except even more voltage is shut off on the core (likely the full core now). This last bit of voltage removed is involved in holding other state and in order to turn that off, that state must be saved out to the uncore (ring / LLC) cache. The time to come out of C6 is slower than C3 as it now involves reading back that state from the uncore cache.
C6 Latency: I haven't seen much on this one, but I would guess it selects the amount of core state to save to the cache versus just "lose". More saved likely means less impact to performance when coming out of the C6 state.
CPU C7 report: In theory this is C6 with even more voltage turned off / state saved to cache. Although I might have heard in my travels that effectively there isn't much a difference on the haswell chip from C6.
C7 Latency: The would be similar to the C6 setting ... how much to save.
Package C State Support: This chooses what happens when all the cores (4 in Haswell) reach the same C state on the entire CPU package. The particular C state chosen by this (C2/3/6/7) likely has similar meaning as they do for core ... trading off when to turn off to save power versus what it might take to come back out of it again. The part of the CPU affected by this is likely the uncore side power savings.
I personally run with: EIST off, Turbo on, C1 on, C3 on, C6 on, C7 on, Package C7s. The thought here is for a desktop, that added time to come out of the higher C states is not noticeable. In fact usign a program like "RealTemp" which can show C states dynamically, you would see most of the time when web surfing / etc, you're 90%+ in the lowest C state. I also believe there is some logic in the Haswell chip that will choose how high of a C state to use at a given moment based on activity levels / trends. So it's doing it's best to keep the impact minimum.

In terms of adaptive voltage versus manual with C states .... I believe the difference is adaptive voltage combined with EIST (changes multiplier on activity level) will lower Vcore as the frequency goes down. This isn't C states (although they too can be on here), rather just the Core "going into a lower gear" when lightly loaded and not in halt state. For manual voltage, you stay at the voltage setting you put regardless of EIST, etc. However, if C states are also on (which are typically recommended for Haswell) then when in halt state (idle if you like), voltage will go to 0v as per the C state chosen. I think monitoring programs that show Vcore dynamically is showing voltage averages over a period of time (albeit a very short period of time). So if a core using manual voltage is coming in and out of a C state that shuts off the voltage, the average will approach 0v shown as it spends a higher amount of time in C3 or more. At least that is my theory based on what I read in various places.

BTW if you like to read more about C states, I found a good paper here. It's a bit dated (i.e. not written for Haswell) but the C state meanings tend to stay the same from generation to another. Just usually add higher ones and/or make the current ones work better / more complete / faster.
http://impact.asu.edu/cse591sp11/Nahelempm.pdf


----------



## Akehage

Lol sorry, when I say crash Im talking about BSOD when doing prime tests.
I have followed the guide also, so I really think my cpu sucks big time : /

Oh and Peakclimber, I have seen you have posted something BIG. Will check and many thanks!


----------



## jameyscott

You don't even mention bsod code....


----------



## Akehage

No, I was not able to catch that bsod message. Its the Win 8 messages. So PC restarts it self automatically


----------



## jameyscott

Bluescreenviewer will become your overclocking buddy, then.


----------



## Akehage

Got it, and the previous bluscreen is there, dont know what info you want from the program?
Bug check code: 0x00000124
caused by driver. hal.dll

Parameter 1 - 4
00000000`00000000
ffffe000`02854028
00000000`bf800000
00000000`00000124

crash adress: ntoskrnl.exe+14dca0


----------



## jameyscott

Bsod x124 is almost always more vcore


----------



## Akehage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Bsod x124 is almost always more vcore


Yeah, and that states that my cpu sucks then : )


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Akehage*
> 
> Yeah, and that states that my cpu sucks then : )


Not exactly, it just states that you don't have the correct level of voltage set for the OC you're trying to use....


----------



## Aedaric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Akehage*
> 
> Yeah, and that states that my cpu sucks then : )


Akehage, you can also try increasing the Core Input Voltage to around 2.0 and lowering your VCore. I've come up with a few stable settings at 4.7 on my chip with varying voltages between VCCIN (Input Voltage) and VCore.

As for your CStates. Leave all of them enabled and set the Package support to C7s. It's simply a set of instructions that are hardwired into the haswell processors for the L3 cache memory clearing which allows for faster power state cycling. At least, that's what I understood from the research I gathered on it.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aedaric*
> 
> Curious, what is the VRing voltage readout in HWiNFO?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 4.7ghz
> 
> 30 minutes initial stabilization check--usually within the first 10 minutes I can tell if I have enough VCore.
> Appreciate the advice--your original post was incredibly helpful. I came from my last OC during the days of a Pentium IV. Since then I've just put it off due to family and my gaming system wasn't really mine. So again, thank you and everyone else for the amazing information.
> 
> So, back on topic. VCCIN is at 2.0. VCore is at 1.385. Multiplier 47. Current export of 31 minutes 49s of OCCT is included, lots of graphics and all the goodies.
> 
> I've uploaded the useful images I believe.
> 
> Still want to break that 48 to 50 multiplier range. I have some CLU on the way and will be de-lidding my processor once it arrives in the next week or so, this should give me an additional 15C headroom. Running a x264 benchmark next, though I believe my everyday use would be good test.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Images
> 
> 
> 
> OCCT Images
> Core 1 Temp
> 
> 
> Core 2 Temp
> 
> 
> Core 3 Temp
> 
> 
> Core 4 Temp
> 
> 
> Overall CPU Temperature
> 
> 
> VCore


1.079v Vring in HWINFO with a 1.06 setpoint.


----------



## lombardsoup

Giving up on 4.8ghz, not comfortable with 1.45 + vcore on air.

Here's my 4.5 Mr First Post. I'm too lazy to run prime and IBT again (stable with both but both take too long to run) so here's an x264 quickie.

Username: lombardsoup
CPU Model: 4670k
Core Multiplier: 45x
CPU VID: 1.25
Vcore: 1.28
Uncore Multiplier: 34x
Uncore Voltage: 1.024
Cooling Solutionhanteks PH-TC14PE
Stability Test: x264
Batch Number: L315B373
Ram Speed: 1600 @ 9-9-9-24 1.5v
Input Voltage: 1.8
LLC Setting: AUTO
Motherboard: MSI Z87-G43 GAMING


----------



## Akehage

Im having the input voltage already at 1.95 when the bsod happend. So doubt I will see any changes with 2.0 there. Its just RNG luck, will go back to play gw2 for my RNG luck to get my legendary instead


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Akehage*
> 
> Im having the input voltage already at 1.95 when the bsod happend. So doubt I will see any changes with 2.0 there. Its just RNG luck, will go back to play gw2 for my RNG luck to get my legendary instead


I know that 1.95v to 2.0v sounds like a small increase, but it can really end up making a world of difference in the stability of your system. Even going from 1.95v to 1.97v could mean the difference between unstable and stable....








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> 1.079v Vring in HWINFO with a 1.06 setpoint.


1.079v for your VRing? Where are you getting this reading from, and what multiplier are you using for your Ring/cache/uncore (whatever your board is calling it)? That is awfully low....


----------



## Aedaric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> 1.079v Vring in HWINFO with a 1.06 setpoint.


Say what?

I was perusing the sensors and noticed CPU Cache as a voltage so I'm assuming that is it no? It's currently .01 higher than what was set in the BIOS.

Latest and greatest OC HWiNFO.

Core Multiplier: 49
Core BLCK: 100
VCore: 1.39
Uncore Multi: 35
Uncore Voltage: 1.055
Vrin (I believe this is VCCIN): 2.0
LLC: LB (Will verify this in a second).

Currently this is unstressed and untested, will be doing testing here in a bit.

Stable settings for my 4700 mhz:

Core Multiplier: 47
Core BLCK: 100
VCore: 1.38
Uncore Multi: 35
Uncore Voltage: ASUS Auto, forgot to log it.
Vrin: 2.0
LLC: LB

Nothing too dramatic or extreme on the stress tests, just OCCT for an hour and 30 runs of x264 overnight.


----------



## Akehage

Okay, will try that tomorrow then, is a 2.0 considered safe? (2.2 was unseen territory).


----------



## mav451

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lombardsoup*
> 
> Giving up on 4.8ghz, not comfortable with 1.45 + vcore on air.
> 
> Here's my 4.5 Mr First Post. I'm too lazy to run prime and IBT again (stable with both but both take too long to run) so here's an x264 quickie.
> 
> Username: lombardsoup
> CPU Model: 4670k
> Core Multiplier: 45x
> CPU VID: 1.25
> Vcore: 1.28
> Uncore Multiplier: 34x
> Uncore Voltage: 1.024
> Cooling Solutionhanteks PH-TC14PE
> Stability Test: x264
> Batch Number: L315B373
> Ram Speed: 1600 @ 9-9-9-24 1.5v
> Input Voltage: 1.8
> LLC Setting: AUTO
> Motherboard: MSI Z87-G43 GAMING
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Hey now - let's not go calling your CPU any names ok haha.
1. Did you raise your Input voltage to scale properly with your Vcore? I think you could probably still gun for 4.7, if you're comfortable handling 1.36vcore.
I'm just making a rough guess, of course, if your chip scales like mine (albiet +0.1v). Your VRIN at 1.36 would probably be more like 2.05, or 2.1 though. Confirm this by watching the BSOD codes of course though.

2. You should consider running the looped bat file instead. This will use the more stressful part of the x264 bench for as many loops as you direct it to. Start with 5 loops (55m-1hr). And then if you can pass that look to 20 loops or overnight (40+)...though 20 loops is already alot haha.

3. For the higher overclocks, I think you will want to manually set that LLC setting. I'm downloading the manual right now to see what the other options are, but you'll want to ensure your VRIN is staying at where you set it especially for the higher overclocks which need more VRIN.
Looking at your 4.5Ghz data, it goes as low as 1.74 and then as high as 1.792. So there is some droop occurring - on AUTO anyway.
*Ok almost forgot DarkWizzie also has an MSI board haha. Seeing as how he described the 100% behavior in the first post, you will definitely want to set LLC to 100%.


----------



## peakclimber

I've back read a few 1000 posts and been following along on this thread. First thanks Darkwizzie for starting it especially the idea of keeping the data in one spreadsheet one can download.

One of the more interesting points I see emphasized here is the relation of Vccin with Vcore. While I read elsewhere the usual "keep Vccin +.4-.5 above Vcore", this thread suggests an even tighter sensitivity between the two. I took the data spreadsheet from the first post and decided to plot Vccin to CPU VID. While Vccin was only provided from some of the lines, I think there is enough to draw some conclusions.

From a linear relationship point of view, the data would suggest CPU VID + .6v is the sweet spot for Vccin.

Trying to apply a polynomial relationship, it might hint that even more is to be added above 1.325 Vcore, ramping even higher with larger Vcore. But I think the data above 1.4 Vcore is a bit questionable given the lack of data points.


----------



## lombardsoup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav451*
> 
> Hey now - let's not go calling your CPU any names ok haha.
> 1. Did you raise your Input voltage to scale properly with your Vcore? I think you could probably still gun for 4.7, if you're comfortable handling 1.36vcore.
> I'm just making a rough guess, of course, if your chip scales like mine (albiet +0.1v). Your VRIN at 1.36 would probably be more like 2.05, or 2.1 though. Confirm this by watching the BSOD codes of course though.


Tried input all the way to 2.2, I still get 101 BSOD within minutes of running x264

Dear sir or ma'am, I think I have what is called a POS CPU


----------



## mandrix

Yes at idle the vring (cache voltage) is what I posted. But it will increase to some extent, depending on how hard the cpu is being stressed. I've seen it go to 1.080 at that setting but not much more. I have it set manually, but only slightly above the "Auto" setting of 1.05v....1.055/1.060, basically about the same.

Currently I'm running x39 uncore.

Don't know what boards you guys are running, and I don't know anything about the settings on non-Gigabyte boards , but I'm very familiar with my UD5H board settings.

Right now I'm back to running 4.9 stress tests to try and get a better handle on those settings, but otherwise I can get it rock solid at 4.8 with the settings I posted.


----------



## Aedaric

Mandrix, what voltage do you have your LLC set to and which sensor is it monitored by in HWiNFO if you don't mind?


----------



## mav451

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lombardsoup*
> 
> Tried input all the way to 2.2, I still get 101 BSOD within minutes of running x264
> 
> Dear sir or ma'am, I think I have what is called a POS CPU


Well shucks :/
I believe the proc is appropriately named then hahah.


----------



## Inons

Killed my motherboard. At least, I hope it's just the mobo.







Last change I made from functional to nonfunctional was cpu input voltage 2.0 to 2.1.

Narrowed down to ruining the motherboard or cpu (maybe both), or the cpu coming unseated. We'll see.


----------



## Aedaric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inons*
> 
> Killed my motherboard. At least, I hope it's just the mobo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last change I made from functional to nonfunctional was cpu input voltage 2.0 to 2.1.
> 
> Narrowed down to ruining the motherboard or cpu (maybe both), or the cpu coming unseated. We'll see.


That would be an odd change I think to have it suddenly kill your system flat out. No POST at all?

Any chance you have a hard reset to your BIOS? At the very least you can pull out the CMOS battery and leave it out for 10 minutes and try that. Though I'm sure you probably already tried that. Best of luck to you!

A BSOD 101 use to mean increase your VCore as well back in the day, though 124 could mean increase/decrease depending on the situation. I'm assuming the same stands true for Haswell still?

Current OC'ing attempt, still on CPU.

Core Multiplier: 49
Core BLCK: 100
VCore: 1.4 increased from 1.395
Uncore Multi: 35
Uncore Voltage: 1.055
Vrin: 2.0
LLC: LB


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inons*
> 
> Killed my motherboard. At least, I hope it's just the mobo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last change I made from functional to nonfunctional was cpu input voltage 2.0 to 2.1.
> 
> Narrowed down to ruining the motherboard or cpu (maybe both), or the cpu coming unseated. We'll see.


What were the other settings that you were using? Also, what is making you think the CPU or mobo might be dead?


----------



## DarkReign32

I posted this in the delidding thread, but I'm just curious as to people's thoughts. I delidded and that process went incredibly well. Unfortunately I'm clumsy. As such, the chipped dropped and a corner of the pcb chipped. Is this chip a write off?


----------



## bond32

Best you can do is continue on and try it. I used the razor method and gouged mine fairly good, but it works fine.

I think you should be ok with that. Don't think there's anything that close to the edge.


----------



## Aedaric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkReign32*
> 
> I posted this in the delidding thread, but I'm just curious as to people's thoughts. I delidded and that process went incredibly well. Unfortunately I'm clumsy. As such, the chipped dropped and a corner of the pcb chipped. Is this chip a write off?


You could always plug it in and see if it posts. Best way to find out. Though I don't necessarily think it would be unless there was some bit of the processor architecture that was printed through the wafer right there, which technically is possible. I'm no chip designer but I'm pretty sure the entire wafer isn't used.

I am a bit worried though with that bit of copper you can see. = /


----------



## DarkReign32

Well I'll give a go when I get home later today. I can only hope for the best. I'm still cleaning the silicone off. I'm quite optimistic.


----------



## Zenophobe

here is a great guide for step by step overclocking

http://www.simforums.com/Forums/haswell-48ghz-on-air-building-a-haswell-system_topic46180.html


----------



## Inons

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> What were the other settings that you were using? Also, what is making you think the CPU or mobo might be dead?


Tried cmos reset with battery and without, short (seconds) and long (hours according to Asus reps). Pulled all hardware except cpu so far. Swapped ram out for working ram. No post, black screen, whether I'm going through on-board or discrete.

The board's LEDs flash or stay solid during ram check now. I'll post the specific settings a little later.


----------



## Aedaric

Hey all. Testing a 4.8 GHz OC atm.
At 1.405 the system returned a 124 during first first minute of OCCT.

With these new settings, VCore upped to 1.41,
Core Multiplier: 48
Core BLCK: 100
VCore: *1.41*
Uncore Multi: 35
Uncore Voltage: 1.055
Vrin: 2.05
LLC: LB

Made it to 1 minute 40 seconds before I noticed a rather drastic drop frequency. Not sure what caused it--I've added the screen shot here. I've added some other screenshots that were the only ones which showed any additional changes during the drop. One was the +5V Voltage readout and the other was the +3.3V readout.


Spoiler: OCCT Images











Any ideas what caused the drop or any reason for concern? My other stability tests haven't had a drop of this magnitude, which is what leading to my concern.


Spoiler: HWiNFO


----------



## DarkReign32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aedaric*
> 
> Hey all. Testing a 4.8 GHz OC atm.
> At 1.405 the system returned a 124 during first first minute of OCCT.
> 
> With these new settings, VCore upped to 1.41,
> Core Multiplier: 48
> Core BLCK: 100
> VCore: *1.41*
> Uncore Multi: 35
> Uncore Voltage: 1.055
> Vrin: 2.05
> LLC: LB
> 
> Made it to 1 minute 40 seconds before I noticed a rather drastic drop frequency. Not sure what caused it--I've added the screen shot here. I've added some other screenshots that were the only ones which showed any additional changes during the drop. One was the +5V Voltage readout and the other was the +3.3V readout.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: OCCT Images
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are you temps at?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any ideas what caused the drop or any reason for concern? My other stability tests haven't had a drop of this magnitude, which is what leading to my concern.


What are you temps currently at?


----------



## Aedaric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkReign32*
> 
> What are you temps currently at?


Averaging 80's. With periodic spikes upwards of 90's. The highest I've hit is 100C on the synthetics. 1.41 gave me another crash and I reached 100 on 2 of my 4 cores so I'm going to tone it down a bit until I delid it and remove some of this heat. My Input is already at 2.05 and I could probably bump it up to 2.1 or 2.2, though temperatures are still going to remain high. At 4.7 my highs were mid 80's which was the stock cooler at 3.5 GHz before I upgraded.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkReign32*
> 
> I posted this in the delidding thread, but I'm just curious as to people's thoughts. I delidded and that process went incredibly well. Unfortunately I'm clumsy. As such, the chipped dropped and a corner of the pcb chipped. Is this chip a write off?


I'd cover that before putting it in & powering it up.

Exposed copper could be ground or live, if ground it wouldn't really matter if it arcs, if it carries a voltage, it would be best to cover it with an insulator (LET, nail polish, etc. something non-conductive). I don't know if there are any traces that close to the edge, hopefully it will be OK.


----------



## DarkReign32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aedaric*
> 
> Averaging 80's. With periodic spikes upwards of 90's. The highest I've hit is 100C on the synthetics. 1.41 gave me another crash and I reached 100 on 2 of my 4 cores so I'm going to tone it down a bit until I delid it and remove some of this heat. My Input is already at 2.05 and I could probably bump it up to 2.1 or 2.2, though temperatures are still going to remain high. At 4.7 my highs were mid 80's which was the stock cooler at 3.5 GHz before I upgraded.


I would venture a guess and say that drop in frequency is due to haswell's throttling mechanism. Read more here.

http://blog.ittoby.com/2013/09/overclocking-haswell-quick-fail-method.html

I should've also asked what cooler you're using?


----------



## Aedaric

Cooler Master Seidon 240M

I'm not being a douchebag, I'm curious, is it not updated in my signature? I've updated it a few times in the past few days and want to make sure everything is properly displayed.


----------



## DarkReign32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> I'd cover that before putting it in & powering it up.
> 
> Exposed copper could be ground or live, if ground it wouldn't really matter if it arcs, if it carries a voltage, it would be best to cover it with an insulator (LET, nail polish, etc. something non-conductive). I don't know if there are any traces that close to the edge, hopefully it will be OK.


Thank you good sir. I'm hoping it will be okay. Luckily it was just the one corner and the damage seems relatively minor. I'll go home and slap some nail polish on the corner. I'm sure the woman won't mind lol.

Also is cleaning the underside of the processor with isopropyl alcohol a bad idea?


----------



## Aedaric

Ahh, yes, it most certainly would of been a throttle, even though the charts aren't showing it and Real Temp didn't record it, I'm assuming my system thought it was going to climb over 99C which _is_ what was recorded during that time-frame. Amusing since I haven't been limited by temperatures until now, though it is expected with these chips. Hopefully they do a better job with the top on their next gen.

How is your processor endeavor going?


----------



## DarkReign32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aedaric*
> 
> Cooler Master Seidon 240M
> 
> I'm not being a douchebag, I'm curious, is it not updated in my signature? I've updated it a few times in the past few days and want to make sure everything is properly displayed.


Lol no worries. I'll be honest I didn't take the time to look at the sig. By the temps you're getting for the voltage I'd say you're about right with that cooler. My friend running an i7 4770K with the water extreme 2.0 is in the same boat with the same vcore. Maybe cut back to an OC that require a little less voltage. One were you can stress and be around 85-90C max. That way you'll avoid throttling. Until, of course, you delid. Also, as you can probably see from my previous posts above, I've just delidded my 4670K using the vice method. It was quite simple. I'd say if you have the nerves for it, do it.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Not sure what you mean by chart, but some time back I did post my settings in this thread for various clock speeds.
> 
> x46 = 1.800 Vrin / 1.26 Vcore / 1.055 Vring / x35 uncore
> x47 = 1.800 Vrin / 1.31 Vcore / 1.055 Vring / x35 uncore
> x48 = 1.800 Vrin 1.900/ 1.33 Vcore / 1.055 Vring / x35 uncore
> x49 = 1.900 Vrin / 1.40 Vcore / 1.055 Vring / x35 uncore
> 
> x49 is variable, depending on what stress tests I run.


As you can see on the first page, all Haswell OC settings are charted in the Google Doc by filling out this form. This is done for statistical purposes:

Username:
CPU Model:
Core Multiplier: [If you used Blck strap, put what Blck and mention your resulting frequency]
CPU VID: This is the CPU core voltage value you input into BIOS.
Vcore: This is the CPU Vcore reading from Hwinfo or HWMonitor under load. "Load" depends on what you're stressing.
Uncore Multiplier:
Uncore Voltage:
Cooling Solution:
Stability Test: [Any test is OK, synthetic or not. List how long test is run.]
Batch Number: [Not required. Malay or Costa Rica chip?]
Ram Speed: [Timings if you know them.]
Input Voltage: [aka VCCIN, Vrin, Eventual Input Voltage]
LLC Setting: [If you didn't change default, say AUTO]
Motherboard: [Optional. Not required to be charted, not required for picture verification.]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lombardsoup*
> 
> Giving up on 4.8ghz, not comfortable with 1.45 + vcore on air.
> 
> Here's my 4.5 Mr First Post. I'm too lazy to run prime and IBT again (stable with both but both take too long to run) so here's an x264 quickie.
> 
> Username: lombardsoup
> CPU Model: 4670k
> Core Multiplier: 45x
> CPU VID: 1.25
> Vcore: 1.28
> Uncore Multiplier: 34x
> Uncore Voltage: 1.024
> Cooling Solutionhanteks PH-TC14PE
> Stability Test: x264
> Batch Number: L315B373
> Ram Speed: 1600 @ 9-9-9-24 1.5v
> Input Voltage: 1.8
> LLC Setting: AUTO
> Motherboard: MSI Z87-G43 GAMING


You will be charted, thanks.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *peakclimber*
> 
> I've back read a few 1000 posts and been following along on this thread. First thanks Darkwizzie for starting it especially the idea of keeping the data in one spreadsheet one can download.
> 
> One of the more interesting points I see emphasized here is the relation of Vccin with Vcore. While I read elsewhere the usual "keep Vccin +.4-.5 above Vcore", this thread suggests an even tighter sensitivity between the two. I took the data spreadsheet from the first post and decided to plot Vccin to CPU VID. While Vccin was only provided from some of the lines, I think there is enough to draw some conclusions.
> 
> From a linear relationship point of view, the data would suggest CPU VID + .6v is the sweet spot for Vccin.
> 
> Trying to apply a polynomial relationship, it might hint that even more is to be added above 1.325 Vcore, ramping even higher with larger Vcore. But I think the data above 1.4 Vcore is a bit questionable given the lack of data points.


Interesting, I'll take a closer look when I get back home.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aedaric*
> 
> Mandrix, what voltage do you have your LLC set to and which sensor is it monitored by in HWiNFO if you don't mind?


Are you asking me if I know what the hell I'm doing?







Again, I'm sure of the voltages and also sometimes monitor with my DMM.....the voltages displayed by HWINFO are very close to what the DMM shows.
LLC is not a voltage, it's load line calibration that (for Haswell) affects vrin/vccin, whichever you want to call it. I have this set to Extreme.

I just finished testing out a bunch of x254 loops @ 4.9 & tweaking, and my final "stable" settings were:
vccin/vrin 2.100
vcore 1.395 (set) 1.404 (load)
vring 1.15 (set) 1.177 (load)
uncore x39





BTW, I did notice that while in the BIOS, the vring reads 2.100v. In Windows of course it's what I stated above.


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Old question asked many times in different generations of i7









Has anyone with a non-delidded haswell tried to use CLU/CLP between the IHS and waterblock and compared it to regular TIM between IHS and waterblock?

Any answer from before-after delidding would be appreciated. Wanted to see if it would be more than a 1-2C difference without delidding.

Going to get the loop up and running tonight so wanted some thoughts before I fiddle with the CLU I have left







(no i will not whack this cpu with a hammer just yet!)


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> Old question asked many times in different generations of i7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone with a non-delidded haswell tried to use CLU/CLP between the IHS and waterblock and compared it to regular TIM between IHS and waterblock?
> 
> Any answer from before-after delidding would be appreciated. Wanted to see if it would be more than a 1-2C difference without delidding.
> 
> Going to get the loop up and running tonight so wanted some thoughts before I fiddle with the CLU I have left
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (no i will not whack this cpu with a hammer just yet!)


I don't have experience, but I'm going to go ahead and tell you that it will still be a huge difference. The issues isn't the TIM, the issue is the gap between the IHS and the die. No matter what TIM you use on the IHS, if there is still the gap between the die and IHS, it won't make a difference. You probably won't see a major difference between CLU and whatever TIM you were using before on the IHS, so don't bother testing or wasting your CLU. There is a good reason people mainly use CLU only on the dies of chips.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> Old question asked many times in different generations of i7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone with a non-delidded haswell tried to use CLU/CLP between the IHS and waterblock and compared it to regular TIM between IHS and waterblock?
> 
> Any answer from before-after delidding would be appreciated. Wanted to see if it would be more than a 1-2C difference without delidding.
> 
> Going to get the loop up and running tonight so wanted some thoughts before I fiddle with the CLU I have left
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (no i will not whack this cpu with a hammer just yet!)


It makes a pretty small difference, and generally speaking, isn't worth the hassle. Use CLU under the IHS, but don't bother with it on top.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I don't have experience, but I'm going to go ahead and tell you that it will still be a huge difference. The issues isn't the TIM, the issue is the gap between the IHS and the die. No matter what TIM you use on the IHS, if there is still the gap between the die and IHS, it won't make a difference. You probably won't see a major difference between CLU and whatever TIM you were using before on the IHS, so don't bother testing or wasting your CLU. There is a good reason people mainly use CLU only on the dies of chips.


Your answer is correct, but your first sentence does really relate to your answer (it seems to be answering the question of whether it is worth it to delid). There is a marginal difference between CLU and non-CLU on top of the IHS. There is a huge difference between delidding and not-delidding, but the TIM you use on top of the IHS makes little difference.


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Thanks guys, I figured it was same as the other chips. That good ole INTEL TIM and GLUE holding the IHS on top of the chip.

I would normally whack the chip and delidd for the temperatures but I do want to give it a run with my loop and see how it handles temps not-delidded.
(I also have it up for sale so I don't want to risk delidding just yet







)


----------



## fritzdis

Does anyone have any thoughts about whether the x264 Benchmark still makes a good stability test if you lower its priority from high to normal so the system is still usable? I wouldn't do it as a final test of stability, but I hope to use it as a rough guide as I work my way up.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fritzdis*
> 
> Does anyone have any thoughts about whether the x264 Benchmark still makes a good stability test if you lower its priority from high to normal so the system is still usable? I wouldn't do it as a final test of stability, but I hope to use it as a rough guide as I work my way up.


It's best to leave it how it is and test for stability overnight. That way it doesn't interfere with your daily tasks and you can fully test for stability.


----------



## DarkReign32

IT'S ALIVE!!! IT'S ALIIIIIIIIIVE! It still works! Here's a couple pics. Pretty happy with the results. I'm using NT-H1 on the die (for now, CLU on the way) and IHS.


----------



## paramazon

just a quick question does c7 state really require the psu's that support it? cuz mine doesnt support it


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paramazon*
> 
> just a quick question does c7 state really require the psu's that support it? cuz mine doesnt support it


I believe it does. If your's doesn't, it should support c3 and c6. Maybe you could be our Guinea pig and test if adaptive allows you to drop to low volts even though your PSU doesn't support c7.


----------



## fritzdis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> It's best to leave it how it is and test for stability overnight. That way it doesn't interfere with your daily tasks and you can fully test for stability.


I will certainly do that each night, but I'd really like to speed up the process by running during the day as well. I'm hoping that passing 10 loops at normal priority is at least a decent indicator of being close to stable. This will allow me to more quickly work up to a higher multiplier. Then I'll fine tune and do more extensive stressing.

Any guess how x264 normal priority would compare to XTU stress or Aida full suite for a rough assessment of stability?


----------



## DarkReign32

Well I'm up to 4.9GHz at the moment. The jump from 4.8 to 4.9 caused an increase in vcore from 1.321 to 1.43. Now trying to hit 5.0Ghz I'm needing more and more. I can boot with 1.46v but I'll get stop code 101 after one minute of xtu. My VRIN is currently at 2.15v. I've tried from 2.0 to 2.15v.

Cryo you said 101=vrin. How much further can I take it?

Edit: I forgot to mention that I dropped the uncore to multi to 30


----------



## jameyscott

Honestly, with an increase that high for vcore, I'd settle for 4.8. The increase in performance would be negligible, but the temps are probably a lot more.

To answer your actual question. 2.2 is probably safe, 2.3 is probably pushing it. That's uncharted territory, though.


----------



## DarkReign32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Honestly, with an increase that high for vcore, I'd settle for 4.8. The increase in performance would be negligible, but the temps are probably a lot more.
> 
> To answer your actual question. 2.2 is probably safe, 2.3 is probably pushing it. That's uncharted territory, though.


That's what I figured. I was just trying my best to get to 5.0GHz. Oh well, 4.8GHz is still pretty darn good.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkReign32*
> 
> That's what I figured. I was just trying my best to get to 5.0GHz. Oh well, 4.8GHz is still pretty darn good.


Very true, 4.8Ghz is above average. It should do you nicely. I was in the same situation with 4.7 and settled because the temp difference didn't warrant it.


----------



## Akehage

Got bsod again after 9h stress with prime. That on
43x multiplier
Vcore: 1.289
Cache ratio min/Max 35
Cache ratio v: 1.2
Vrin 1.9
Analog i/o: +0.1v

Bsod told the same as before. More vcore.
But don't wanna go more for. 4.3 is really bad.was hoping for much more. Shouldn't have abandoned my 4.8 sandy. Miss her!









Cstate as suggested btw and think my psu did support that too.

Can I try something else? Guess I have to live with 4.3 only as stability?


----------



## DarkReign32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Very true, 4.8Ghz is above average. It should do you nicely. I was in the same situation with 4.7 and settled because the temp difference didn't warrant it.


I'm going to see if CLU makes difference in comparison to NT-H1 on the die. Or at least how MUCH of a difference. Kinda interested to see.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Akehage*
> 
> Got bsod again after 9h stress with prime. That on
> 43x multiplier
> Vcore: 1.289
> Cache ratio min/Max 35
> Cache ratio v: 1.2
> Vrin 1.9
> Analog i/o: +0.1v
> 
> Bsod told the same as before. More vcore.
> But don't wanna go more for. 4.3 is really bad.was hoping for much more. Shouldn't have abandoned my 4.8 sandy. Miss her!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cstate as suggested btw and think my psu did support that too.
> 
> Can I try something else? Guess I have to live with 4.3 only as stability?


You should just try a different stress test - being stable in Prime doesn't necessarily mean you're stable for your everyday activities....Check out the first page of this thread for better alternatives for checking stabilitty....








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkReign32*
> 
> I'm going to see if CLU makes difference in comparison to NT-H1 on the die. Or at least how MUCH of a difference. Kinda interested to see.


On the die itself, CLU will make a world of difference compared to a standard thermal compound....The word is that Intel uses a pretty good compound under the IHS, so if you want the most improvement, you'll need to go with something closer to the solder that should be there....


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkReign32*
> 
> Well I'm up to 4.9GHz at the moment. The jump from 4.8 to 4.9 caused an increase in vcore from 1.321 to 1.43. Now trying to hit 5.0Ghz I'm needing more and more. I can boot with 1.46v but I'll get stop code 101 after one minute of xtu. My VRIN is currently at 2.15v. I've tried from 2.0 to 2.15v.
> 
> Cryo you said 101=vrin. How much further can I take it?
> 
> Edit: I forgot to mention that I dropped the uncore to multi to 30


101 can be thrown by vcore or imc too. I dunno about much further than 2.15, highest i've ran any kind of long term is 2.0


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *peakclimber*
> 
> I've back read a few 1000 posts and been following along on this thread. First thanks Darkwizzie for starting it especially the idea of keeping the data in one spreadsheet one can download.
> 
> One of the more interesting points I see emphasized here is the relation of Vccin with Vcore. While I read elsewhere the usual "keep Vccin +.4-.5 above Vcore", this thread suggests an even tighter sensitivity between the two. I took the data spreadsheet from the first post and decided to plot Vccin to CPU VID. While Vccin was only provided from some of the lines, I think there is enough to draw some conclusions.
> 
> From a linear relationship point of view, the data would suggest CPU VID + .6v is the sweet spot for Vccin.
> 
> Trying to apply a polynomial relationship, it might hint that even more is to be added above 1.325 Vcore, ramping even higher with larger Vcore. But I think the data above 1.4 Vcore is a bit questionable given the lack of data points.


Thanks for this!


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Are you asking me if I know what the hell I'm doing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, I'm sure of the voltages and also sometimes monitor with my DMM.....the voltages displayed by HWINFO are very close to what the DMM shows.
> LLC is not a voltage, it's load line calibration that (for Haswell) affects vrin/vccin, whichever you want to call it. I have this set to Extreme.
> 
> I just finished testing out a bunch of x254 loops @ 4.9 & tweaking, and my final "stable" settings were:
> vccin/vrin 2.100
> vcore 1.395 (set) 1.404 (load)
> vring 1.15 (set) 1.177 (load)
> uncore x39
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, I did notice that while in the BIOS, the vring reads 2.100v. In Windows of course it's what I stated above.
> Hey, you mind telling me your batch number, and how many x264 runs you actually ran? An estimate if you can.


Quote:



> Originally Posted by *DarkReign32*
> 
> That's what I figured. I was just trying my best to get to 5.0GHz. Oh well, 4.8GHz is still pretty darn good.


If I were you I'd get 4.9ghz.  RAWR!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Akehage*
> 
> Got bsod again after 9h stress with prime. That on
> 43x multiplier
> Vcore: 1.289
> Cache ratio min/Max 35
> Cache ratio v: 1.2
> Vrin 1.9
> Analog i/o: +0.1v
> 
> Bsod told the same as before. More vcore.
> But don't wanna go more for. 4.3 is really bad.was hoping for much more. Shouldn't have abandoned my 4.8 sandy. Miss her!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cstate as suggested btw and think my psu did support that too.
> 
> Can I try something else? Guess I have to live with 4.3 only as stability?


See if you can pass a good 20 pass on x264. If you do I think your stabillity is good enough to try using your computer normally and seeing if it ever crashes. Thre's not much I can pull out of my hat for you with those settings. I mean, you might benefit from 2.0 Vrin, I don't know. Beyond that, it's just a choice of stress test and using more Vcore or not.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> 101 can be thrown by vcore or imc too. I dunno about much further than 2.15, highest i've ran any kind of long term is 2.0
> Next guide improvement project will be dealing with Bsod codes.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *peakclimber*
> 
> I've back read a few 1000 posts and been following along on this thread. First thanks Darkwizzie for starting it especially the idea of keeping the data in one spreadsheet one can download.
> 
> One of the more interesting points I see emphasized here is the relation of Vccin with Vcore. While I read elsewhere the usual "keep Vccin +.4-.5 above Vcore", this thread suggests an even tighter sensitivity between the two. I took the data spreadsheet from the first post and decided to plot Vccin to CPU VID. While Vccin was only provided from some of the lines, I think there is enough to draw some conclusions.
> 
> From a linear relationship point of view, the data would suggest CPU VID + .6v is the sweet spot for Vccin.
> 
> Trying to apply a polynomial relationship, it might hint that even more is to be added above 1.325 Vcore, ramping even higher with larger Vcore. But I think the data above 1.4 Vcore is a bit questionable given the lack of data points.
> 
> 
> How do you calculate the poly and linear lines?


*New hypothesis:*

*The extra amount of Vrin required for a higher Vcore value differs from CPU to CPU, just like how different CPUs require different amounts of Vcore for a multiplier.*


----------



## Akehage

Will try that x264 test also. And maybe try vrin at 2 if it's considered safe. Thanks all for helping out!


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> *New hypothesis:*
> *The extra amount of Vrin required for a higher Vcore value differs from CPU to CPU, just like how different CPUs require different amounts of Vcore for a multiplier.*


I can certainly agree with you on that....For my 4.6 OC, I'm running 1.95v VRIN with 1.43v vcore....


----------



## paramazon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I believe it does. If your's doesn't, it should support c3 and c6. Maybe you could be our Guinea pig and test if adaptive allows you to drop to low volts even though your PSU doesn't support c7.


i will see how low my volts are, with just adaptive i think it goes to 0.716? Something like that. Il see what happen if i manually put the other c states


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paramazon*
> 
> i will see how low my volts are, with just adaptive i think it goes to 0.716? Something like that. Il see what happen if i manually put the other c states


What motherboard?
And you're saying you have voltage drop on idle with adaptive on and C states all disabled?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> I can certainly agree with you on that....For my 4.6 OC, I'm running 1.95v VRIN with 1.43v vcore....


I got soooo many 101's, trying to stabilize 4.7 before









I was running stuff like 1.32/1.88 up to ~1.35/1.9 with catastrophic failure, probably 50 101's. As soon as i went to 2.0vrin range i got quick encoder passes at 1.32 and long term passes at 1.34


----------



## Johny Boy

Does running x264 (default 4 loops) for 5-6 times continuous one after another resulting in same as 20 loop x264 ?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johny Boy*
> 
> Does running x264 (default 4 loops) for 5-6 times continuous one after another resulting in same as 20 loop x264 ?


No. You need to download what is in the OP. Default it runs pass 1 then 2 then 1 and so on. You want pass 1 to run once and then all pass 2 because that is the stressful part.


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Before I would just like to say I am so mad at this Asus ROG bios and fan control









Forcing my mcp35x to minimum of 3000rpm when I only need half of that.

Anyway, time to start playing with haswell







There is a lot of water, rads, and fans waiting for the heat


----------



## jameyscott

Learn your board young padawan.

Seriously, though. You can get it to run slower. Whatever fan header you are running it off of, change it in the bios to run x00 minimum and then have the fan curve set to the speed you want it to.


----------



## fleetfeather

Sounds like you've got your pump on the CPU_Fan header or CPU_Opt header.

Put it on a SYS_Fan header instead


----------



## BoredErica

Guide has been updated with a new x264 link with AVSynth and loop exe and x264 bench all in one 7z file. More updates to come when I have time. Updated the input voltage section a little and a few misc fixes. I'll list all this and the new tests when I get around to it.


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Learn your board young padawan.
> 
> Seriously, though. You can get it to run slower. Whatever fan header you are running it off of, change it in the bios to run x00 minimum and then have the fan curve set to the speed you want it to.


Funny, because this bios forces you to a set X minimum.

The fan curve is only MIN and MAX, which allows for min of 40% on min and min of 60% on max.
Silent mode does run the pump a BIT slower.
If only speedfan would get updated I would not worry about this horrendus Q-Fan control
(which bios version are you running?







)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Guide has been updated with a new x264 link with AVSynth and loop exe and x264 bench all in one 7z file. More updates to come when I have time. Updated the input voltage section a little and a few misc fixes. I'll list all this and the new tests when I get around to it.


thank you good sir


----------



## jameyscott

Running 804. I suggest that bios to all hero users. That bios requires the least amount of voltage.


----------



## zeroofmhx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Yep
> Yep
> Maybe it's level 7-8 - i'm not sure how the scale works.
> Yep - maybe 1.15v even (dont think any chip fails @33x, 1.15v)


do i need to set both initial and evenutal at 1.85? cant set 1.85 in eventual must be at .10


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> cant set 1.85 in eventual must be at .10


Pretty sure you can set that at eventual? I've not heard of any mobo so strictly limiting choice

For initial vs eventual, read what darkwizzie wrote in guide


----------



## jameyscott

He must be looking at the wrong setting because eventual input voltage can definitely be set to 1.85


----------



## fleetfeather

What's Asus's overclocking software called again? Apparently I need to revert one of my overclocks on my mining rig, but ill have to do it remotely since I'm on holidays (I have remote access to the desktop)


----------



## BoredErica

I'm trying to test what bsod codes I get for what sort of instability but there's a problem... with insufficient Vcore I'm getting 9c over and over and over again. Nothing I've changed is fixing this issue.

EDIT:

Odd finding. The stress test may affect the bsod code. I've had 6 9c bsods in a row with low vcore on x264. Did my two prime runs and boom, 124, 101.

This is going to require hours and hours of tests... hopefully it gets me somewhere.

EDIT:

Did another x264, 9c again. If this is valid, then it means reading too much from Bsod errors is once again, not such a good idea.
On the other hand, testing with chess and x264 netted 124 constantly with too little uncore voltage. But I have yet to test with prime. If I start getting 101, 9c with Prime with low uncore voltage crashes then Bsod codes might as well not exist.

This also means I need to revise the way I'm testing this stuff by using Prime and x264... Christ.


----------



## mav451

Any chance there's variance by board?
Maybe we should have everyone submit charts and trends for BSODs during testing hahah.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav451*
> 
> Any chance there's variance by board?
> Maybe we should have everyone submit charts and trends for BSODs during testing hahah.


Yea, that's not going to happen at all. I have to bug people to get them to chart their settings, let alone do controlled tests over and over with different settings. Testing this stuff quickly takes longer and longer and boom, there goes hours. It's 6 in the morning and I have not slept yet.


----------



## Inons

Did a reseat and cardboard test, still not working. Looking through the last changes I made and the hwinfo values I had written down, I don't see anything that would kill some hardware outright.

47multi
1.374 core voltage override
34 uncore, 1.2 cache v
2.1 input voltage

Last hwinfo numbers:
vccin 2.064
vccsa 1.136
vcore 1.408
highest core vid 1.376


----------



## Cyro999

I've had 101 thrown with not enough vcore, as well as 124 and 9c (rare 9c, only when close to edge of vcore)

restarts with not enough vcore, when on edge. Some, maybe all of these, showed up in bluescreenview after.

I saw only hard locks etc, and 124 for uncore.

I got consistent and only 101 that went away with two seperate things: Firstly, seemed IMC stress when i was messing around a lot with sa/dio/aio etc, because it was very easily triggered (couldn't run cinebench) and went away immediately when i set RAM to 1066. Predominantly though, it was too low VRIN, where i saw it like thirty times in a row trying to stabilize my 47x multi with ~1.8-1.9vrin when the number i need seems ~1.97-2.05 with llc

If you are testing correctly, you SHOULD be able to isolate uncore and imc from this (~1333mhz RAM, auto sa/dio/aio - no xmp, [email protected] uncore) which makes it much easier to diagnose.

9c/124 points to vcore.

restart can point to vcore or vrin, but might throw a 101 or 124 that you can see in bluescreenview.

101, 101, 101, 101 constantly that does not go away with added vcore = obvious VRIN

mixed code, 124, 101 = add vcore in sizable steps like 0.02, if it turns into only 101's, throw vrin afterwards.

^from my experience.

I also had some success with lowering vcore until 124's started, then raising it by a chunk until i got only 101's.


----------



## BoredErica

I have not done input voltage tests yet. I still cannot produce 101. Ram is at stock and uncore is out of the way. The effect unstable uncore causes is very distinct and easy to track even if it is a problem.

Here, I'm getting 9c reliably with x264, 124 reliably with Prime 28.3 when the core voltage is too low. And it's not near stable either, the voltage is way too low for the core multiplier. I tired doing x45 @ 1.24v, x43 @ 1.2v, and both of these are easy Bsod values for my chip. And for both multipliers the results were consistent. 9c for x264, 124 for Prime.

And 124 all day, every day for uncore. Large majority of uncore crashes for me did not show a Bsod screen but simply locked up.

While my results show a pattern, there's no 101 so I don't feel as strongly convinced by my own results.


----------



## Cyro999

Well i've shown and multiple people have shown 101 from too low vcore i think, though not in a very scientific test


----------



## BoredErica

I took my 4.6ghz stable settings and changed the input voltage to 1.8v from 2.15v. Got 9c from x264.

None of this makes any sense anymore. Time to sleep.


----------



## mav451

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> I've had 101 thrown with not enough vcore, as well as 124 and 9c (rare 9c, only when close to edge of vcore)
> 
> restarts with not enough vcore, when on edge. Some, maybe all of these, showed up in bluescreenview after.
> 
> I saw only hard locks etc, and 124 for uncore.
> 
> I got consistent and only 101 that went away with two seperate things: Firstly, seemed IMC stress when i was messing around a lot with sa/dio/aio etc, because it was very easily triggered (couldn't run cinebench) and went away immediately when i set RAM to 1066. Predominantly though, it was too low VRIN, where i saw it like thirty times in a row trying to stabilize my 47x multi with ~1.8-1.9vrin when the number i need seems ~1.97-2.05 with llc
> 
> If you are testing correctly, you SHOULD be able to isolate uncore and imc from this (~1333mhz RAM, auto sa/dio/aio - no xmp, [email protected] uncore) which makes it much easier to diagnose.
> 
> 9c/124 points to vcore.
> 
> restart can point to vcore or vrin, but might throw a 101 or 124 that you can see in bluescreenview.
> 
> 101, 101, 101, 101 constantly that does not go away with added vcore = obvious VRIN
> 
> mixed code, 124, 101 = add vcore in sizable steps like 0.02, if it turns into only 101's, throw vrin afterwards.
> 
> ^from my experience.
> 
> I also had some success with lowering vcore until 124's started, then raising it by a chunk until i got only 101's.


We're both on a Gigabyte board, so I think that has to count for something in similar behavior haha.
It would definitely suck if it was more ambiguous, cuz seriously it only took like 6 iterations for me to get my results haha, thanks to watching my codes shift from 124 to 101 - and with consistency. It is so key that the codes were consistent.

@Eric - Hah your schedule sounds just like Cyro's. No uni/work for you?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav451*
> 
> We're both on a Gigabyte board, so I think that has to count for something in similar behavior haha.
> It would definitely suck if it was more ambiguous, cuz seriously it only took like 6 iterations for me to get my results haha, thanks to watching my codes shift from 124 to 101 - and with consistency. It is so key that the codes were consistent.
> 
> @Eric - Hah your schedule sounds just like Cyro's. No uni/work for you?


Two classes, crap hit the fan while it was spinning and now poop was flung everywhere.

Wait what?


----------



## paramazon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> What motherboard?
> 
> And you're saying you have voltage drop on idle with adaptive on and C states all disabled?


motherboard is ASUS z87 sabertooth. on idle my voltage hangs around the 0.7 mark with adaptive on, since i cant use c7 state my psu does not support that. I can;t seem to find the c states in bios lol where is it in advanced?

As far as i know i don't think that the c states are disabled since i haven't touched them and they are usually on auto.


----------



## DarkReign32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> If I were you I'd get 4.9ghz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RAWR!


Lol I'll give it a go later on tonight. I did a good long stability test at 4.8 with ETU.

One thing I did just realize is that I was running my ram at 1600, not 1333. It's rated to run at 2400 @ 1.65v. I'll turn it down to 1333 and see what results from it. I'm comfortable with throwing a little over 1.7v to the ram any way


----------



## lombardsoup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkReign32*
> 
> Lol I'll give it a go later on tonight. I did a good long stability test at 4.8 with ETU.
> 
> One thing I did just realize is that I was running my ram at 1600, not 1333. It's rated to run at 2400 @ 1.65v. I'll turn it down to 1333 and see what results from it. I'm comfortable with throwing a little over 1.7v to the ram any way


Completely forgot about that! If something as simple as that is the source of my 101 BSOD's imma scream


----------



## DarkReign32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lombardsoup*
> 
> Completely forgot about that! If something as simple as that is the source of my 101 BSOD's imma scream


It quite possibly could be. What are you running your memory at? The IMC can make a difference especially at higher clocks! I'm hoping I can still get around the 2400 range, or at the least 2133 with tighter timings. 2400mhz is fine with a 4.8 OC though. So maybe a little more juice.


----------



## lombardsoup

1600 9-9-9-24 @ 1.5v, tried it at 1333 and I still 101'd. What am I doing wrong lol

Guess my only choice is a 47 multi, 48 seems unattainable for my poop chip


----------



## DarkReign32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lombardsoup*
> 
> 1600 9-9-9-24 @ 1.5v, tried it at 1333 and I still 101'd. What am I doing wrong lol
> 
> Guess my only choice is a 47 multi, 48 seems unattainable for my poop chip


Oh well. Not much of a gain between that 100MHz. But it just looks nice lol.

What are your settings and what are the specs for the rig?


----------



## lombardsoup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkReign32*
> 
> Oh well. Not much of a gain between that 100MHz. But it just looks nice lol.
> 
> What are your settings and what are the specs for the rig?


I really need to stop being lazy and just add it. It'll be there once I finish

Currently testing 47 multi, 34 uncore with 1.376 vcore, 2 vccin, 1.2 uncore

x264 didn't 101 me, now its Battlecrash 4 time


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lombardsoup*
> 
> 1600 9-9-9-24 @ 1.5v, tried it at 1333 and I still 101'd. What am I doing wrong lol
> 
> Guess my only choice is a 47 multi, 48 seems unattainable for my poop chip


101 is generally VRIN/Input Voltage....Give it a small increase and test again....


----------



## lombardsoup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> 101 is generally VRIN/Input Voltage....Give it a small increase and test again....


Many pages back, tried up to 2.2 input for 48 multi, still a no go. Does it have to be higher than this?


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lombardsoup*
> 
> Many pages back, tried up to 2.2 input for 48 multi, still a no go. Does it have to be higher than this?


Were you increasing the VRIN whenever you increased the vcore and multi, or were you waiting for a BSOD to increase the VRIN? That BSOD code could mean that you need to decrease the VRIN....


----------



## lombardsoup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Were you increasing the VRIN whenever you increased the vcore and multi, or were you waiting for a BSOD to increase the VRIN? That BSOD code could mean that you need to decrease the VRIN....


Input went up with vcore and multi. I don't need 2.2 for 47, need only 2 for that.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lombardsoup*
> 
> Input went up with vcore and multi. I don't need 2.2 for 47, need only 2 for that.


You might not even need 2.0v for that, have you tried reducing the VRIN to see if you're still stable?


----------



## DarkReign32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lombardsoup*
> 
> Input went up with vcore and multi. I don't need 2.2 for 47, need only 2 for that.


What kind of cooling are you using? Btw, did you have the chance to try 4.8 with 1333 on the ram?


----------



## lombardsoup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> You might not even need 2.0v for that, have you tried reducing the VRIN to see if you're still stable?


Not yet. I'll reduce voltages once I'm sure current settings are stable.

@DarkReigh32 yes I did. Didn't work for me at 48. You should see my 101 BSOD list in bluescreenview! Temps are currently hovering in the mid 70's running x264 again using Phanteks PH-TC14PE.


----------



## Akehage

@ lombards - calling your chip poopchip when on 4.7? That's a good value. The better ones! My still bsod on 4.3. That's a poop chip


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Akehage*
> 
> @ lombards - calling your chip poopchip when on 4.7? That's a good value. The better ones! My still bsod on 4.3. That's a poop chip


If your chip dies during the course of testing it at 4.3ghz - that would be a "poop chip"....Until that happens, you just haven't come across the correct combinations of settings that will make your OC stable....


----------



## DarkReign32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> If your chip dies during the course of testing it at 4.3ghz - that would be a "poop chip"....Until that happens, you just haven't come across the correct combinations of settings that will make your OC stable....


^This. Your chip is above average and you could do A LOT worse (sorry Akehage







)

Keep trying and be smart about it (don't just keep throwing volts in there and hope for the best). I don't think you need your VRIN to be at 2.2. I actually dropped mine down to 2.0 after I found a stable voltage. Try playing with C states, turn off adaptive voltage if it's on, maybe drop the uncore down a bit too.

I managed to get to 4.8 by turning c7 on, turning off adaptive voltage, putting 1.68v to my ram. Keep going over the guide on the OP. You may have missed something. I know I did.


----------



## lombardsoup

...I'll settle for golden poop and leave it at that

Also, 4.3? Damn, that's rough.


----------



## Inons

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inons*
> 
> Did a reseat and cardboard test, still not working. Looking through the last changes I made and the hwinfo values I had written down, I don't see anything that would kill some hardware outright.
> 
> 47multi
> 1.374 core voltage override
> 34 uncore, 1.2 cache v
> 2.1 input voltage
> 
> Last hwinfo numbers:
> vccin 2.064
> vccsa 1.136
> vcore 1.408
> highest core vid 1.376


Anyone have any insight? Operator's error or just bad hardware?


----------



## DarkReign32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inons*
> 
> Anyone have any insight? Operator's error or just bad hardware?


Is it not posting at all? Any mobo beeps?


----------



## entrophy

Since I'm on air and have limited myself to 1.3 vcore I've settled at 4.6 ghz. These are my results:

Username: entrophy
CPU Model: 4770k
Core Multiplier: 46
CPU VID: 1.270
Vcore: 1.272
Uncore Multiplier: 43
Uncore Voltage: 1.180
Cooling Solution: Noctua NH-D14
Stability Test: Intel Extreme Utility
Batch Number: Dunno
Ram Speed: 2.133 mhz with 11-12-11-30 timings
Input Voltage:1.6
LLC Setting: High
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-Z87X UD3H

Updated


----------



## Inons

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkReign32*
> 
> Is it not posting at all? Any mobo beeps?


After resetting cmos the first time I got memory beeps. After pulling the mobo from the case and trying a reseat of the processor, it went back to initial malfunctioning behavior of restarting at gpu check, powering back up and failing at boot device LED.


----------



## DarkReign32

Have you tried to boot with the iGPU? I would remove the video card, and any other pci-e peripherals. I'm assuming you have more than one DIMM populated. Try and boot with one stick at a time as well.


----------



## Inons

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkReign32*
> 
> Have you tried to boot with the iGPU? I would remove the video card, and any other pc-e peripherals.


Did all that. Pulled all hardware, pulled mobo from case to rule out shorts, reset the cpu to rule out unseating and checked pins while there.

My settings didn't seem wild.


----------



## MeneerVent

Any good program to test memory stability with Haswell?


----------



## DarkReign32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MeneerVent*
> 
> Any good program to test memory stability with Haswell?


I use HCI Memtest. Running SuperPi helps as well.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MeneerVent*
> 
> Any good program to test memory stability with Haswell?


Check the first page of this thread - bunch of useful Haswell OC tips/information there....









Apologies, just noticed the "memory" part of that post....









Aida 64 can stress memory, along with XTU(Intel Extreme Tuning Utility)....As DarkReign said, SuperPi can work also....


----------



## DarkReign32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inons*
> 
> Did all that. Pulled all hardware, pulled mobo from case to rule out shorts, reset the cpu to rule out unseating and checked pins while there.
> 
> My settings didn't seem wild.


I looked over them and they seem pretty reasonable. Especially considering what I put my hardware through lol.
Stupid question, but are you 100% sure all connections are secure and in place? If the CPU fan header isn't connected then it'll probably shutdown or go through a boot loop. I know from personal experience. Unfortunately with hardware troubleshooting you have to think of the easiest things to overlook. Please don't think I'm insulting your intelligence.


----------



## Inons

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkReign32*
> 
> I looked over them and they seem pretty reasonable. Especially considering what I put my hardware through lol.
> Stupid question, but are you 100% sure all connections are secure and in place? If the CPU fan header isn't connected then it'll probably shutdown or go through a boot loop. I know from personal experience. Unfortunately with hardware troubleshooting you have to think of the easiest things to overlook. Please don't think I'm insulting your intelligence.


I'd rather you ask just in case I did overlook something. Cheers, but yah, troubleshooting with bare minimum. Cpu, heatsink, fan, 1 ram, and power. Think I'm at the point to get a replacement now.


----------



## DarkReign32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inons*
> 
> I'd rather you ask just in case I did overlook something. Cheers, but yah, troubleshooting with bare minimum. Cpu, heatsink, fan, 1 ram, and power. Think I'm at the point to get a replacement now.


I wouldn't say you're there just yet. Do you have any friends with the same socket that you can test on? You're better or narrowing everything down rather than setting up RMA's and possibly having to pay restocking fees.

I would say try another PSU but I have a feeling that HX is rather new. Plus if it shorted you probably wouldn't smelled something.


----------



## mandrix

@Darkwizzie

Sorry this thread moves so fast.....
4770K batch #L313B328
Made in Malaysia

How much x264 testing you asked? Well for this last round I was only testing through 4 loops w/64bit enabled.
Also passed Prime 95 (27.9) 8K,10K,12K & 1344K ffts 15 minutes each. For my cpu, 12K & 1344K seem most meaningful...if it's going to fail, it will fail one of these.

I'll post the settings again.....


Again, the vcore actual will move up to 1.404 & the vring actual will move to 1.17 under stress, confimed with HWINFO & DMM.


----------



## lombardsoup

Dialed voltages down on my 47 core 34 uncore. Best I could do was 1.9 input, 1.28 vcore (bumped it up to 1.3 afterward to be safe), 1.024v uncore. Hoping to use this as a 24/7 if she holds.

...Nevermind. Now I'm getting a 9c. Damn, and that one last a few hours till BSOD.


----------



## coelacanth

Why are the batch numbers in the spreadsheet missing the 4th digit? Digits 3 and 4 are the work week. Saying (e.g.) 331 Cost Rica means that it came anywhere from week 10 through week 19.

Just curious.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lombardsoup*
> 
> Dialed voltages down on my 47 core 34 uncore. Best I could do was 1.9 input, 1.28 vcore (bumped it up to 1.3 afterward to be safe), 1.024v uncore. Hoping to use this as a 24/7 if she holds.
> 
> ...Nevermind. Now I'm getting a 9c. Damn, and that one last a few hours till BSOD.


Try increasing the vrin by .001 till you get stability....


----------



## lombardsoup

I don't remember my old i5 750 being this difficult! Haswell is a finicky eater, stop whining and eat your voltage


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lombardsoup*
> 
> I don't remember my old i5 750 being this difficult! Haswell is a finicky eater, stop whining and eat your voltage


I personally like it. It kinda forces you to get to know what's what on your motherboard, in order to get a good OC going. The last CPU that I overclocked was an E8500. With that CPU, I followed a guide that pretty much told me what settings to use, and I got the CPU to 4.2ghz and was only limited by temps....Haswell has proved to be quite a bit more "fun" than that....


----------



## peakclimber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *peakclimber*
> 
> I've back read a few 1000 posts and been following along on this thread. First thanks Darkwizzie for starting it especially the idea of keeping the data in one spreadsheet one can download.
> 
> One of the more interesting points I see emphasized here is the relation of Vccin with Vcore. While I read elsewhere the usual "keep Vccin +.4-.5 above Vcore", this thread suggests an even tighter sensitivity between the two. I took the data spreadsheet from the first post and decided to plot Vccin to CPU VID. While Vccin was only provided from some of the lines, I think there is enough to draw some conclusions.
> 
> From a linear relationship point of view, the data would suggest CPU VID + .6v is the sweet spot for Vccin.
> 
> Trying to apply a polynomial relationship, it might hint that even more is to be added above 1.325 Vcore, ramping even higher with larger Vcore. But I think the data above 1.4 Vcore is a bit questionable given the lack of data points.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> How do you calculate the poly and linear lines?
> 
> *New hypothesis:*
> *The extra amount of Vrin required for a higher Vcore value differs from CPU to CPU, just like how different CPUs require different amounts of Vcore for a multiplier.*


I would like to tell you I remembered all my math classes from college ... but the honest truth is I just had Microsoft Excel plot the linear and Poly (6th order) trend lines for me based on the scatter plot of your data points.

I wouldn't question that hypothesis. Certainly the data points are doing some wild swings above 1.40. The data below 1.325 looks pretty good with both trend line approaches agreeing with each other.


----------



## Wirerat

My cache is at 3.5 atm. is it worth raising? Im going to run these settings a couple days then try to tweak the ram. Should I try to squeeze more Mhz from ram or tighten timings?

it passes the XTU tests, cinebench and I was able to play through a few maps of BF4 without crash although bf4 did make me raise vcore 2 times before it worked a full game.


----------



## lombardsoup

So much for voltage reductions. Asswell you'll get your paddle just you wait


----------



## Inons

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkReign32*
> 
> I wouldn't say you're there just yet. Do you have any friends with the same socket that you can test on? You're better or narrowing everything down rather than setting up RMA's and possibly having to pay restocking fees.
> 
> I would say try another PSU but I have a feeling that HX is rather new. Plus if it shorted you probably wouldn't smelled something.


Good call on the PSU. Was checking out the one-eggs reviews and a lot of them mention not being able to POST or get into BIOS with this particular model. Hoping that's it. Thank you.


----------



## peakclimber

I'm ready to have my OC settings charted.

Username: Peakclimber
CPU Model: 4770K
Core Multiplier: 45
CPU VID: 1.33v (manual)
Vcore: 1.344-1.360 (fluctuates between the two)
Uncore Multiplier: 45
Uncore Voltage: 1.30
Cooling Solution: Custom Loop (delidded)
Stability Test: 60min Aida64, 30m Aida64 (fpu only), 120min CPU:OCCT, 10x x264, 200% memtest (8 windows 2G each), 10x IBT (very high)
Batch Number: 313 Malay
Ram Speed: 2400 10-12-12-31-313-2T
Input Voltage: 1.92
LLC Setting: 8
Motherboard: Asus Maximus VI Extreme

Test pics:




And for those who love all the gory details, Here are pics of all my data/runs getting to the stable point. This include error codes (or symptom), temps, voltage settings / display values, etc. Each spreadsheet row is a separate setting I ran. On the left are settings with orange an increase of that value and blue a decrease (from last settings). On the right is test(s) run: red means failed or crashed, green means passed. You'll find my primary stability test was CPU:OCCT. If you look carefully at my data you'll see a case where I had x264 pass 50 times but crash ~40mins into a CPU:OCCT test. Net result there was a 10mv increase to Vring / Vsa and 40mv increase to Vccin. For those who like to associate error codes with what to change, my data gives what I experienced.

This first set was just me "screwing around" based on various stuff I read. Not really following any guide / strategy per say:


The second set I was following, more or less, what is recommended in this thread. You can see I found a fairly stable 44x, 45x, and 46x. But decided 46x was a bit higher Vcore than I want for 24/7 machine so decided to live with 45x for now.


Finally, this last set I was following the guide found here.
http://www.simforums.com/forums/haswell-48ghz-on-air-building-a-haswell-system_topic46180.html

This one netted my stable settings listed above.


----------



## zeroofmhx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Pretty sure you can set that at eventual? I've not heard of any mobo so strictly limiting choice
> 
> For initial vs eventual, read what darkwizzie wrote in guide


silly me i was inputting 1.185 not 1.85 -.-
ill try again when i get back home


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *peakclimber*
> 
> I'm ready to have my OC settings charted.
> 
> Username: Peakclimber
> CPU Model: 4770K
> Core Multiplier: 45
> CPU VID: 1.33v (manual)
> Vcore: 1.344-1.360 (fluctuates between the two)
> Uncore Multiplier: 45
> Uncore Voltage: 1.30
> Cooling Solution: Custom Loop (delidded)
> Stability Test: 60min Aida64, 30m Aida64 (fpu only), 120min CPU:OCCT, 10x x264, 200% memtest (8 windows 2G each), 10x IBT (very high)
> Batch Number: 313 Malay
> Ram Speed: 2400 10-12-12-31-313-2T
> Input Voltage: 1.92
> LLC Setting: 8
> Motherboard: Asus Maximus VI Extreme
> 
> Test pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for those who love all the gory details, Here are pics of all my data/runs getting to the stable point. This include error codes (or symptom), temps, voltage settings / display values, etc. Each spreadsheet row is a separate setting I ran. On the left are settings with orange an increase of that value and blue a decrease (from last settings). On the right is test(s) run: red means failed or crashed, green means passed. You'll find my primary stability test was CPU:OCCT. If you look carefully at my data you'll see a case where I had x264 pass 50 times but crash ~40mins into a CPU:OCCT test. Net result there was a 10mv increase to Vring / Vsa and 40mv increase to Vccin. For those who like to associate error codes with what to change, my data gives what I experienced.
> 
> This first set was just me "screwing around" based on various stuff I read. Not really following any guide / strategy per say:
> 
> 
> The second set I was following, more or less, what is recommended in this thread. You can see I found a fairly stable 44x, 45x, and 46x. But decided 46x was a bit higher Vcore than I want for 24/7 machine so decided to live with 45x for now.
> 
> 
> Finally, this last set I was following the guide found here.
> http://www.simforums.com/forums/haswell-48ghz-on-air-building-a-haswell-system_topic46180.html
> 
> This one netted my stable settings listed above.


Charted, thanks.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *entrophy*
> 
> Since I'm on air and have limited myself to 1.3 vcore I've settled at 4.6 ghz. These are my results:
> 
> Username: entrophy
> CPU Model: 4770k
> Core Multiplier: 46
> CPU VID: 1.900
> Vcore: 1.268
> Uncore Multiplier: 43
> Uncore Voltage: 1.180
> Cooling Solution: Noctua NH-D14
> Stability Test: Intel Extreme Utility
> Batch Number: Dunno
> Ram Speed: 2.133 mhz with 11-12-11-30 timings
> Input Voltage:1.6
> LLC Setting: High
> Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-Z87X UD3H


I've charted you but your CPU VID value is impossible. VID is the Vcore you put down in the BIOS. Vcore is the Vcore reading as read from HWinfo under their 'vcore' sensor under load.


----------



## mav451

Hmm I tried OCCT in the Wolfdale days, but was not impressed b/c it wasn't effective at proving 3D stability.

From what peakclimber is saying tho (50+ x264 loops, but crashing 40mins into OCCT) is definitely making me raise an eyebrow. Hmmmm.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I've charted you but your CPU VID value is impossible. VID is the Vcore you put down in the BIOS. Vcore is the Vcore reading as read from HWinfo under their 'vcore' sensor under load.


Nah, I set 1.9VID all the time....I just change it before I save and exit the UEFI....


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> Why are the batch numbers in the spreadsheet missing the 4th digit? Digits 3 and 4 are the work week. Saying (e.g.) 331 Cost Rica means that it came anywhere from week 10 through week 19.
> 
> Just curious.


Agreed, the batch info is too incomplete to be useful for anything, & the results aren't linked to posts to get full batch info from.

Hwbot has some batch info, although the OP doesn't get updated anymore there is still more on newer batches in the later pages of the thread. http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=73933


----------



## peakclimber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav451*
> 
> Hmm I tried OCCT in the Wolfdale days, but was not impressed b/c it wasn't effective at proving 3D stability.
> 
> From what peakclimber is saying tho (50+ x264 loops, but crashing 40mins into OCCT) is definitely making me raise an eyebrow. Hmmmm.


Keep in mind I'm talking about CPU:OCCT test/tab and not the CPU:LINPACK test/tab in OCCT. The linpack one certainly can give you a run for high temps, but it's the CPU tab that seems to do a better job (for me) at a broader stability test with cooler temps. I had cases where I would pass the linpack test for an hour but fail the cpu test in <20min.

My guess ... the CPU test is doing more about a balance of load testing the core and uncore. Hence it can point out stability issues with ring/memory voltage. But since core OC is the most important, it may not matter x264 vs CPU:OCCT unless you are bothering to OC the uncore side as well (as I was).


----------



## DarkReign32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inons*
> 
> Good call on the PSU. Was checking out the one-eggs reviews and a lot of them mention not being able to POST or get into BIOS with this particular model. Hoping that's it. Thank you.


My pleasure. I hope you get it all sorted out and keep us updated!


----------



## DarkReign32

Uhhhh I think I need to reapply my TIM. I have core 0 hitting 84 while 1-3 are at 71-69


----------



## Akehage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> If your chip dies during the course of testing it at 4.3ghz - that would be a "poop chip"....Until that happens, you just haven't come across the correct combinations of settings that will make your OC stable....


I'm working on it. But with 1.29v I shouldn't even have problems at 4.3. Stock uncore. 1.95vrin. Ram 1600. Cstate on and manual for the voltage.
Will keep trying and I'm checking this thread every post.


----------



## peakclimber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Akehage*
> 
> I'm working on it. But with 1.29v I shouldn't even have problems at 4.3. Stock uncore. 1.95vrin. Ram 1600. Cstate on and manual for the voltage.
> Will keep trying and I'm checking this thread every post.


1.29v for a 43x is a bit high according to the data tracked on this thread. But perhaps it's not out of the question. Below is a plot I did of CPU VID versus multi setting. The blue line represents the "average chip" according to all the data points captured here. At 1.29v is says an average chip multi should be between 45 and 46.



But as stressed before, individual chips can behave quite different from each other. Take my 4770k for example: I'm at 1.33v which the blue line would say I should be at 47 multi, but I'm only at 45. Two steps below this thread's average charted value (trend line). So 1.29v (or there abouts) at 43 being also 2 steps below average may be plausible.


----------



## fleetfeather

anyone got any tools which can apply XMP memory profiles at the desktop? My 2133mhz kit is currently running at stock 1333mhz and I can't activate XMP at the bios since I'm out of the office (I have remote desktop access)


----------



## Akehage

Nice chart there (hope chart is the name). I may try to test to crank my voltage over 1.3. But Im on air, so dont know how dangerous the voltage is. If temps are under 80-85 in ie. prime during load, then maybe 1.3+ isnt that bad right? If I go over 1.3 I may see other multis. Just want to be on the "safe" side though. And for my Eventual input voltage, should I try to go even further then 2.0 on that aswell you think? (havent tryed that yet)


----------



## hermitmaster

I haven't had much time to mess with my desktop since I built it in August. I do remember that I didn't get much over 4ghz on my current cooling solution. What are the best recommendations for a cooling solution that will fit in my Silverstone TJ-08E? I was thinking about a Thermaltake Water 3.0 Pro. I'd like a bequiet Dark Rock Pro 2 if I could find one and it fit. I'd like to hit 4.5ghz.

Thanks,
hermitmaster


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> anyone got any tools which can apply XMP memory profiles at the desktop? My 2133mhz kit is currently running at stock 1333mhz and I can't activate XMP at the bios since I'm out of the office (I have remote desktop access)


The Intel Extreme Tuning Utility can make changes, then a reboot applies them....Will that work for you?


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Akehage*
> 
> I'm working on it. But with 1.29v I shouldn't even have problems at 4.3. Stock uncore. 1.95vrin. Ram 1600. Cstate on and manual for the voltage.
> Will keep trying and I'm checking this thread every post.


Reading all of the posts is a really good idea, there is a crazy amount of useful information in these pages.







That 1.95v on the VRIN sounds a little high for 1.29v vcore, are you able to lower the VRIN and maintain stability?


----------



## Akehage

I have tryed to lower it (I started with low value and have cranked it up) But havent seen any difference to be honest.
Btw, is there a way to enable an option to turn my computer on from my work computer? I am using teamviewer to remote to it. But I want an option to be able to turn it on aswell?

There are no way you can remote to a computer when that computer is in BIOS right?


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Akehage*
> 
> I have tryed to lower it (I started with low value and have cranked it up) But havent seen any difference to be honest.
> Btw, is there a way to enable an option to turn my computer on from my work computer? I am using teamviewer to remote to it. But I want an option to be able to turn it on aswell?
> 
> There are no way you can remote to a computer when that computer is in BIOS right?


As far as I know, there would be no way to remotely turn your PC on, there would need to be some sort of active connection to the PC which would not be there if it's off.


----------



## Akehage

I will check into it, Im pretty sure it can be done, WOL (Wake on LAN). If any one is interested in the same I can (if figured out) post some tutorial on it.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> The Intel Extreme Tuning Utility can make changes, then a reboot applies them....Will that work for you?


I tried XTU 4.2 but there's not options for memory overclocking, only cpu overclocking.

Restart is not a issue; I'm using Teamviewer which can easily reboot remotely and reestablish a connection for me.


----------



## fleetfeather

Ake, I believe there's any option built into Teamviewer to allow remote booting. I think it requires enabling C states as well as 'Magic Packet' (should be an option in the LAN adapter properties > Intel Proset settings)


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *peakclimber*
> 
> Keep in mind I'm talking about CPU:OCCT test/tab and not the CPU:LINPACK test/tab in OCCT. The linpack one certainly can give you a run for high temps, but it's the CPU tab that seems to do a better job (for me) at a broader stability test with cooler temps. I had cases where I would pass the linpack test for an hour but fail the cpu test in <20min.
> 
> My guess ... the CPU test is doing more about a balance of load testing the core and uncore. Hence it can point out stability issues with ring/memory voltage. But since core OC is the most important, it may not matter x264 vs CPU:OCCT unless you are bothering to OC the uncore side as well (as I was).


I think Prime95 28.3 is a good stability test if the temps don't matter (which they do). What is most important is that you don't Bsod while gaming after passing x264.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Agreed, the batch info is too incomplete to be useful for anything, & the results aren't linked to posts to get full batch info from.
> 
> Hwbot has some batch info, although the OP doesn't get updated anymore there is still more on newer batches in the later pages of the thread. http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=73933


Why am I being told this months after the chart started?


----------



## Akehage

That sounds awesome, will check into that, thanks for the input Fleetfeather!

Btw, can teamviewer also remote into BIOS?


----------



## fleetfeather

Nup, it requires the windows environment for controls. If you could boot to bios, you'd be stuck.

Btw for remote booting with Teamviewer, you also need to ensure you have a static IP address (otherwise Teamviewer won't be able to find the right PC)


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> I tried XTU 4.2 but there's not options for memory overclocking, only cpu overclocking.
> 
> Restart is not a issue; I'm using Teamviewer which can easily reboot remotely and reestablish a connection for me.


Not sure about yours, but mine certainly has memory options - though it could be because of my motherboard....You could always see if it'll work for you....


Extreme Tuning Utility Download - I put the zip file in my SkyDrive, you're welcome to give it a shot....


----------



## fleetfeather

I gave it a shot. No options for me.

It might be because XMP isn't enabled. Would you mind flicking XMP off in your bios and running XTU to confirm?


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> I gave it a shot. No options for me.
> 
> It might be because XMP isn't enabled. Would you mind flicking XMP off in your bios and running XTU to confirm?


Not even currently using XMP, I have those timings set manually....So when you run this program, does the page I posted even come up?


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Not even currently using XMP, I have those timings set manually....So when you run this program, does the page I posted even come up?


Hmm that's interesting.

Nah the page doesn't come up for me. You see on the side of your window how you have:

- all controls
- core
- memory
- other

Well, for me that memory tab is missing; I only see All Controls, Core and Other.

:/


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Hmm that's interesting.
> 
> Nah the page doesn't come up for me. You see on the side of your window how you have:
> 
> - all controls
> - core
> - memory
> - other
> 
> Well, for me that memory tab is missing; I only see All Controls, Core and Other.
> 
> :/


That sucks, so it looks like my motherboard is the reason for that extra tab then....Just looked at your Blackout rig, have you tried using the Asus AI Suite? Does it give you memory tuning options?


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> That sucks, so it looks like my motherboard is the reason for that extra tab then....Just looked at your Blackout rig, have you tried using the Asus AI Suite? Does it give you memory tuning options?


I had a crack at AI Suite, but I couldn't find anything in there. Maybe I'm just blind







ill keen digging around I guess.


----------



## fleetfeather

Looking around in AIS3.

Worst application of all time. Legit does not show any of the options seen in their videos. "Let's check out the 4 way optimisation features" WHERE JJ? WHERE THE FLIP ARE THEY? THERE ARE NO OPTIONS


----------



## error-id10t

lol ai suite.. they're there but from memory it doesn't include any options from memory settings. I don't use it as it's a POS. Also don't have that XTU option for RAM, that'd been nice! Anyhow, would MemTweakit work for your board?

I know back when I had my Z77, even non-ROG boards could change timings etc. But now on the Z87, all I can do is view them.. can't change anything on this board.


----------



## fleetfeather

They certainly aren't there :/ it's full of crap inaccurate monitoring tools and system resource draining services.

Uninstalled it

Nup, that memory tweaker didn't want to install


----------



## Akehage

Trying now with
1.3v @ 44, I removed my analog +0.1 and reduced eventual value to 1.8. So far running 1h prime. When I had 1.9 and +0.1 analog it bsod after 5 sec


----------



## zeroofmhx

broken file x264 at 1st page? i dl'ed and all files are 0kb xD
btw i dl'ed x264 v5.0 is it fine?
too lazy to do stressing got home late

43x 1.235v core
34x 1.15v uncore
llc level 7
initial input voltage at auto but has value of 1.696
eventual input voltage at 1.85 manual
rams at default

currenty pass 1st at x264 crash at 7% 2nd pass
will try tomorrow for more stress test :3


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeroofmhx*
> 
> broken file x264 at 1st page? i dl'ed and all files are 0kb xD
> btw i dl'ed x264 v5.0 is it fine?
> too lazy to do stressing got home late
> 
> 43x 1.235v core
> 34x 1.15v uncore
> llc level 7
> initial input voltage at auto but has value of 1.696
> eventual input voltage at 1.85 manual
> rams at default
> 
> currenty pass 1st at x264 crash at 7% 2nd pass
> will try tomorrow for more stress test :3


Downloading right now and it says 105mb. o.o

http://www.2shared.com/file/-R7F02sS/x264_Stress_with_AVSynth_and_L.html


----------



## Inons

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> They certainly aren't there :/ it's full of crap inaccurate monitoring tools and system resource draining services.
> 
> Uninstalled it
> 
> Nup, that memory tweaker didn't want to install


Asus reps on the ROG forums recommend running their cleaner to "remove all related services."

http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?34503-AI-Suite-III-Cleaner


----------



## Akehage

Gaaah. Stupid CPU. Bsod again 0124 code.

It cant suck that much?! Really frustrated right now at this.
Dont know if lowering eventual or crank it up makes any difference either. And dont know what to go from here?
that was at 44x, 1.3v with my current settings as posted 3 post above here.
@Darkwizzie, you have any idea or tips?

Edit, I know maybe that Prime isnt the best to use, but thats the one I have been using for 15 years or so








And if it crashes at 1h prime it isnt that stable.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Akehage*
> 
> Gaaah. Stupid CPU. Bsod again 0124 code.
> 
> It cant suck that much?! Really frustrated right now at this.
> Dont know if lowering eventual or crank it up makes any difference either. And dont know what to go from here?
> that was at 44x, 1.3v with my current settings as posted 3 post above here.
> @Darkwizzie, you have any idea or tips?
> 
> Edit, I know maybe that Prime isnt the best to use, but thats the one I have been using for 15 years or so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if it crashes at 1h prime it isnt that stable.


Ok, can you relist what you tried? I saw your post where you said "1.3v @ 44, I removed my analog +0.1 and reduced eventual value to 1.8. So far running 1h prime. When I had 1.9 and +0.1 analog it bsod after 5 sec". I think what you think about is margin of error. You did one test which bsoded after 5 seconds and one test at 1.8 which took longer to Bsod. You've not demonstrated that decreasing Vrin decreased stability and if it does, it makes no sense.

My suggestion would be to pop a 1.35v VID and a 2.0 Vrin, that should force stability for you. And if it does, work your way down. If temps are an issue, use x264 to bypass temps.


----------



## Akehage

Okay, maybe try that. So say if I start with 1.35 @ 44x, with vRin 2.0 and its all good. Should I then lower 1.35 or 2.0? (Guess my first one would be to lower Vcore? (VID). Havent really understand if 2.0 is a "dangerous" level? When in BIOS I enter 2.0 the color turns to purple (looks like it warns me). I downloaded that test you linked above here, works for me to download.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> Before I would just like to say I am so mad at this Asus ROG bios and fan control
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forcing my mcp35x to minimum of 3000rpm when I only need half of that.
> 
> Anyway, time to start playing with haswell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a lot of water, rads, and fans waiting for the heat


Hey, can you do some testing for me on your motherboard? I don't have an Asus mobo to test.

Can you see if adaptive voltage affects idle voltage? All of my testing on my mobo shows adaptive to be completely useless as a voltage mode, with C states having all of the effect on idle voltage, and dynamic ratio mode + balanced Windows power plan causing 800mhz idle speed. Adaptive does nothing. But Paramazon reports this is not the case with Asus, but I've tested it to death on MSI. He has the Sabertooth which is slightly different form your board though.

*Anybody here have an Asus Sabertooth and is willing to help me run a few tests?*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Akehage*
> 
> Okay, maybe try that. So say if I start with 1.35 @ 44x, with vRin 2.0 and its all good. Should I then lower 1.35 or 2.0? (Guess my first one would be to lower Vcore? (VID). Havent really understand if 2.0 is a "dangerous" level? When in BIOS I enter 2.0 the color turns to purple (looks like it warns me). I downloaded that test you linked above here, works for me to download.
> 2.0 is a higher value, but so is 1.35v. In terms of safety, I think 1.35v is just as dangerous and just as safe as 2.0 Vrin. Neither has ever been shown to cause any level of death or degradation but both are average to above average voltages.
> 
> My mobo goes red at different values than yours. 1.3v and Vcore goes red. 2.2v and Vrin goes red. 1.2v and Uncore goes red.


----------



## OutlawII

I have a Asus Hero Wiz i'll check it out in a few minutes


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutlawII*
> 
> I have a Asus Hero Wiz i'll check it out in a few minutes


Don't forget, to test you must have all C states and C state related functionality off. Hwinfo is probably best to check the idle voltage. Figure you might already know that, but doesn't hurt to make sure. Thanks.


----------



## Akehage

Tryed your download. Did run the "bench_script_loop_user.bat"-file after I have installed Avisynth_258. But it could not start it. Only got errors.


----------



## zeroofmhx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Downloading right now and it says 105mb. o.o
> http://www.2shared.com/file/-R7F02sS/x264_Stress_with_AVSynth_and_L.html


yeah i dl'ed at my office when extracted gives me errors about 39


----------



## Alfshizzle

Looking for some advice on my 4770k overclock.

I recently took the plunge and upgraded to haswell, luckily i got a decent chip (in terms of frequency). Its been good to me after i delided.

With my lapped h100 on medium fan speed my maximum IBT stable clock is 4.7ghz with a 1:1 cache ratio, After 20 passes of intel burn (maximum) test my hottest core is 86c (currently using gelid gc extreme as im waiting on some clu for the core and some liquid electrical tape to cover the caps)

http://valid.canardpc.com/tt9zy9

But after reading around there seems to be lots of speculation on voltages.

I just wanted to check with you guys whether you would be comfortable with running the following:

The lowest voltages (read from within windows) im stable at are:
1.392v vcore, 1.392v cpu ring, 2.0v vccin.

Thats for x47 core x47 cache



















Going by the chart below im a little over on cpu ring, but other forums i have read people say upto 1.4 for cpu ring is fine.










I have been advised elsewhere that i should lover my cache multi so that i can lower my vccin and ring bus voltages, so im here really for a second opinion.

Thanks in advanced for the help.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeroofmhx*
> 
> yeah i dl'ed at my office when extracted gives me errors about 39


What?
When extracted as in, errors in extraction, or errors in running the file after extraction, and what 39?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Akehage*
> 
> Tryed your download. Did run the "bench_script_loop_user.bat"-file after I have installed Avisynth_258. But it could not start it. Only got errors.


Can you be more specific? Forceman knows the fix if there is an issue. But that's some hassle.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alfshizzle*
> 
> Looking for some advice on my 4770k overclock.
> 
> I recently took the plunge and upgraded to haswell, luckily i got a decent chip (in terms of frequency). Its been good to me after i delided.
> 
> With my lapped h100 on medium fan speed my maximum IBT stable clock is 4.7ghz with a 1:1 cache ratio, After 20 passes of intel burn (maximum) test my hottest core is 86c (currently using gelid gc extreme as im waiting on some clu for the core and some liquid electrical tape to cover the caps)
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/tt9zy9
> 
> But after reading around there seems to be lots of speculation on voltages.
> 
> I just wanted to check with you guys whether you would be comfortable with running the following:
> 
> The lowest voltages (read from within windows) im stable at are:
> 1.392v vcore, 1.392v cpu ring, 2.0v vccin.
> 
> Thats for x47 core x47 cache
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going by the chart below im a little over on cpu ring, but other forums i have read people say upto 1.4 for cpu ring is fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been advised elsewhere that i should lover my cache multi so that i can lower my vccin and ring bus voltages, so im here really for a second opinion.
> 
> Thanks in advanced for the help.


I have a little more conservative view on uncore voltage. I do not recommend going over 1.3v. One, because there is talk about how uncore tolerates less voltage but more importantly, two, uncore has very little impact on performance. If you actually care enough about the extra 100-300mhz of uncore, you are so hardcore to the point where breaking your CPU doesn't matter because you have multiple CPUs lying around because you are that hardcore. The large majority of people are not like that. Then again, if you were, you wouldn't be asking questions about safety in the first place.

1:1 cache ratio giving some magical boost in performance is a myth busted over and over and over in this thread.
My stances are stated as follows:

Quote:


> *"1:1 Cache Ratio"*
> In a perfect world we'd all be running 1:1 cache ratio, but we'd also be running 500 ghz overclocks and sipping iced tea on clouds. We don't live in that world. If you got a cherry picked unit, fine, you can hit 1:1. For the rest of us, you cannot, pure and simple. Say the highest core overclock you can get is 4.6ghz. If you try to bring your uncore also to 4.6ghz, very likely you've either 1) Crashed your system because the uncore OC makes the core OC unstable 2) Crashed because you lack sufficient Vring 3) Applied unsafe Vring. You can't get past the first issue. You'd rather have 4.6ghz core and stock uncore (3.4ghz is stock core and uncore for 4670k, 3.5ghz for 4770k) than 4.5 core and 4.5 uncore. So what the heck is this 1:1 Cache Ratio nonsense?
> 
> It's the idea that your ring bus helps your performance up until it is the same speed as your processor. But you should know by now that ring bus helps performance... by a super small margin. The amount is negligible. It's basically saying, if your ring bus is higher than your core speed, that extra ring bus isn't doing anything supposidly. But the entire point is useless as pretty much nobody can hit 1:1 in the first place, let alone get above 1:1. Let me make this crystal clear: 1:1 doesn't make your CPU magically faster. You don't get an extra boost for doing 1:1. It's the same boost from 1:0.9 to 1:0.95 as 1:0.95 to 1:1. The amount of performance gain from uncore is roughly the same no matter how close your uncore is to your core. All that jabber about "keeping uncore 200-300mhz below core" is simply misleading. There is no such bottleneck that occurs if it's lower which those people seem to imply, and I have hardcore benchmark after benchmark to back up my statement. You overclock core with uncore set to stock so it doesn't lower your max core overclock. Then you overclock uncore without ever lowering core to get a higher uncore. If it happens to be 200-300 mhz under your core, awesome. If not or you don't want to push an unsafe Vring, that's fine too. Overclocking Haswell is complicated as is, last thing we need is to mislead and confuse people with 1:1 ratios.





Spoiler: Charts



Credits to Maxforces for the second part of the benchmarks. From my personal benchmarks, I found the drop of 0.7ghz for the ring bus to be an equal performance hit of 0.05ghz decrease in core clock and this difference shows in a very CPU reliant benchmark like chess.




And here are the most recent tests for uncore that I have done:



The 4.2 vs 3.4 is the uncore setting. The core multiplier for this test was x45.

Testing methodoloy in this test is much more well documented by me.

Chess: Houdini 3, 9mb hash, starting position, 5 minutes.

BF3 Multiplayer: 64 player server in a closed map (Canals). Regular gameplay for entire round.

BF3 Campaign: Second misson, following scripted NPC movement.

Enemy Territory: 30 vs 30, Fueldump.

Runescape: GE, World 3. Capturing FPS while stationary. Max detail, non HTML5. x4 AA Bloom enabled. (It seems to use CPU to do AA)

Oblivion 1: Walk out in the wild, through Oblivion gate, to town gate.

Oblivion 2: NPC combat in Imperial City. Several guards/NPC vs Umbra. Spawn 50 player copies and begin combat once Umbra dies.

These were done on tests, as you can see, that vary from CPU benchmarks to CPU reliant games.

Maxforces Says:
Test setup


Results


















but if you play 3dmark you will gain some pionts






Your other voltages seem fine.

BTW, I'm keeping track of all Haswell OCs. Mind posting your settings?

Username:
CPU Model:
Core Multiplier: [If you used Blck strap, put what Blck and mention your resulting frequency]
CPU VID: This is the CPU core voltage value you input into BIOS.
Vcore: This is the CPU Vcore reading from Hwinfo or HWMonitor under load. "Load" depends on what you're stressing.
Uncore Multiplier:
Uncore Voltage:
Cooling Solution:
Stability Test: [Any test is OK, synthetic or not. List how long test is run.]
Batch Number: [Malay or Costa Rica chip? Please list the entire batch number if you can.]
Ram Speed: [Timings if you know them.]
Input Voltage: [aka VCCIN, Vrin, Eventual Input Voltage]
LLC Setting: [If you didn't change default, say AUTO]
Motherboard: [Optional.]


----------



## Akehage

@ Darkwizzie: This is the error I got.


----------



## Alfshizzle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I have a little more conservative view on uncore voltage. I do not recommend going over 1.3v. One, because there is talk about how uncore tolerates less voltage but more importantly, two, uncore has very little impact on performance. If you actually care enough about the extra 100-300mhz of uncore, you are so hardcore to the point where breaking your CPU doesn't matter because you have multiple CPUs lying around because you are that hardcore. The large majority of people are not like that. Then again, if you were, you wouldn't be asking questions about safety in the first place.
> 
> 1:1 cache ratio giving some magical boost in performance is a myth busted over and over and over in this thread.
> 
> My stances are stated as follows:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Charts
> 
> 
> 
> Credits to Maxforces for the second part of the benchmarks. From my personal benchmarks, I found the drop of 0.7ghz for the ring bus to be an equal performance hit of 0.05ghz decrease in core clock and this difference shows in a very CPU reliant benchmark like chess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are the most recent tests for uncore that I have done:
> 
> 
> The 4.2 vs 3.4 is the uncore setting. The core multiplier for this test was x45.
> 
> Testing methodoloy in this test is much more well documented by me.
> Chess: Houdini 3, 9mb hash, starting position, 5 minutes.
> BF3 Multiplayer: 64 player server in a closed map (Canals). Regular gameplay for entire round.
> 
> BF3 Campaign: Second misson, following scripted NPC movement.
> 
> Enemy Territory: 30 vs 30, Fueldump.
> 
> Runescape: GE, World 3. Capturing FPS while stationary. Max detail, non HTML5. x4 AA Bloom enabled. (It seems to use CPU to do AA)
> 
> Oblivion 1: Walk out in the wild, through Oblivion gate, to town gate.
> 
> Oblivion 2: NPC combat in Imperial City. Several guards/NPC vs Umbra. Spawn 50 player copies and begin combat once Umbra dies.
> 
> These were done on tests, as you can see, that vary from CPU benchmarks to CPU reliant games.
> 
> Maxforces Says:
> 
> Test setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Results
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but if you play 3dmark you will gain some pionts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your other voltages seem fine.
> 
> BTW, I'm keeping track of all Haswell OCs. Mind posting your settings?
> Username:
> CPU Model:
> Core Multiplier: [If you used Blck strap, put what Blck and mention your resulting frequency]
> CPU VID: This is the CPU core voltage value you input into BIOS.
> Vcore: This is the CPU Vcore reading from Hwinfo or HWMonitor under load. "Load" depends on what you're stressing.
> Uncore Multiplier:
> Uncore Voltage:
> Cooling Solution:
> Stability Test: [Any test is OK, synthetic or not. List how long test is run.]
> Batch Number: [Malay or Costa Rica chip? Please list the entire batch number if you can.]
> Ram Speed: [Timings if you know them.]
> Input Voltage: [aka VCCIN, Vrin, Eventual Input Voltage]
> LLC Setting: [If you didn't change default, say AUTO]
> Motherboard: [Optional.]


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I have a little more conservative view on uncore voltage. I do not recommend going over 1.3v. One, because there is talk about how uncore tolerates less voltage but more importantly, two, uncore has very little impact on performance. If you actually care enough about the extra 100-300mhz of uncore, you are so hardcore to the point where breaking your CPU doesn't matter because you have multiple CPUs lying around because you are that hardcore. The large majority of people are not like that. Then again, if you were, you wouldn't be asking questions about safety in the first place. Check out the first post, I listed the performance changes with uncore change.
> 
> 1:1 cache ratio giving some magical boost in performance is a myth busted over and over and over in this thread.
> 
> Your other voltages seem fine.
> 
> BTW, I'm keeping track of all Haswell OCs. Mind posting your settings?
> Username:
> CPU Model:
> Core Multiplier: [If you used Blck strap, put what Blck and mention your resulting frequency]
> CPU VID: This is the CPU core voltage value you input into BIOS.
> Vcore: This is the CPU Vcore reading from Hwinfo or HWMonitor under load. "Load" depends on what you're stressing.
> Uncore Multiplier:
> Uncore Voltage:
> Cooling Solution:
> Stability Test: [Any test is OK, synthetic or not. List how long test is run.]
> Batch Number: [Malay or Costa Rica chip? Please list the entire batch number if you can.]
> Ram Speed: [Timings if you know them.]
> Input Voltage: [aka VCCIN, Vrin, Eventual Input Voltage]
> LLC Setting: [If you didn't change default, say AUTO]
> Motherboard: [Optional.]


Thanks for the reply, im more than happy to provide you with my current settings:

Username: Alfshizzle
CPU Model: 4770k
Core Multiplier: x47
CPU VID: 1.360
Vcore: 1.392
Uncore Multiplier: x47
Uncore Voltage: 1.360 bios/ 1.392 windows
Cooling Solution: Lapped h100 medium fan
Stability Test: Intel burn test maximum (20 runs)
Batch Number: L312B528
Ram Speed: 1600mhz 9-9-9-24 1t
Input Voltage: 2.0
LLC Setting: 12.5%
Motherboard: MSI Z87I Gaming AC

Im no stranger to overclocking but im not a pro by any means, i have overclocked nearly every platform since lga 775, but haswell is a whole new beast and id rather be safe than have to pay out for a new cpu.

So, after looking at your benchmarks im better off running the cache at stock as the performance gain is not worth the extra volts/heat/watts/life of the cpu, correct?

Thanks again.


----------



## OutlawII

Mr Wizzie here is a couple screenshots for ya


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alfshizzle*


Yes, that is my conclusion. It's probably best to stick with no more than 1.3, 1.35v uncore voltage in the most. We're unsure at this time what price you are paying in terms of safety for that extra 100mhz, because as you know, every multiplier higher you go, the amount of voltage increases more and more. Diminishing marginal returns. So considering the very small performance difference (you can STILL have uncore OC, just not 1:1, a good 4.2, 4.3, 4.4, is still nice so the difference is even smaller than what I used to benchmark), I would recommend dropping that uncore voltage to be safer rather than sorry just in case. OR, you can be our guniea pig, our case study to see what happens to your CPU 1-3 years down the line.









I will chart your settings soon, thank you.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutlawII*
> 
> Mr Wizzie here is a couple screenshots for ya


Little problem with the screenshots here. Firstly, I can barely read the text on it for some reason. Open in a new tab downloads the picture and clicking on it doesn't make it larger, I have to manually zoom in Chrome to like x180% size to read the text. Also, the Vcore reading is typically a little lower on the HWinfo list. Here's a picture to show you what I"m talking about:



For Asus the reading might noy say "vcore" but some value there should in theory be quite low, fluctuating constantly, and rising to VID when under load. That's what we expect to happen if adaptive does what people used to think it does. My observations on my board show this isn't the case. So if you have Cstates/Eist all disabled, that reading should read a solid 1.3v or whatever your VID is. But the VID reading from HWinfo doesn't change.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Akehage*
> 
> @ Darkwizzie: This is the error I got.


That error isn't your fault. This has happened before, but quite rarely.
If I go back and search posts made by Forceman in this thread with the word 'x264' in it I can probably find his solution. I'll get back to you in a bit. For now though, are your temps OK for prime? You can use that in the meantime. Or go on a gaming spree for now as a 'stability test'. Excuse to go gaming, lol.


----------



## Alfshizzle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Yes, that is my conclusion. It's probably best to stick with no more than 1.3, 1.35v uncore voltage in the most. We're unsure at this time what price you are paying in terms of safety for that extra 100mhz, because as you know, every multiplier higher you go, the amount of voltage increases more and more. Diminishing marginal returns.
> 
> I will chart your settings soon, thank you.


Thanks for your advice +Rep


----------



## OutlawII

Wizzie see if these are any better,manual and adaptive were both set with c-states all disabled


----------



## SandyBridge

Quote:


> Hi,
> 
> Would you mind posting in my thread instead? Typically it gets you faster and better responses. Here is a quick response:
> 
> 1. Vcore cannot go on Auto. That will not work for higher multipliers. You must adjust the Vcore yourself.
> 2. For now, set uncore to x35. That's stock uncore. You can overclock the uncore once your core is done with overclocking.
> 3. I recommend x264 bench as the stress test to use, download link in my thread.
> 4. Have you tried 4.2ghz?


*4770K
H100i
Z87 UD4*

I tried to overclock it to 4.2 with 1.20V but when testing with Prime95, the Temps will exceed 80C after 20 minutes.
So I overclock it to 4.1 with 1.190V and when testing with Prime95 for one hour, Temps were about 76C (highest)

Here what I did:

*CPU Clock Ratio*: 41
*Extreme Memory Profile*: Profile 1 (Enabled)
*CPU VRIN Protection*: Turbo
*PWM Phase Control*: High
*CPU Vcore*: 1.190V (Manual)
*EIST / C1E / C3 / C6/7* : Enabled

So, should i change something or just leave it as i it is?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SandyBridge*
> 
> *4770K
> H100i
> Z87 UD4*
> 
> I tried to overclock it to 4.2 with 1.20V but when testing with Prime95, the Temps will exceed 80C after 20 minutes.
> So I overclock it to 4.1 with 1.190V and when testing with Prime95 for one hour, Temps were about 76C (highest)
> 
> Here what I did:
> 
> *CPU Clock Ratio*: 41
> *Extreme Memory Profile*: Profile 1 (Enabled)
> *CPU VRIN Protection*: Turbo
> *PWM Phase Control*: High
> *CPU Vcore*: 1.190V (Manual)
> *EIST / C1E / C3 / C6/7* : Enabled
> 
> So, should i change something or just leave it as i it is?


Don't use Prime. Here's a chart of temps:



Recommended stressing method is x264.
Here: http://www.2shared.com/file/-R7F02sS/x264_Stress_with_AVSynth_and_L.html

More info listed on the first page under stress test section.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutlawII*
> 
> Wizzie see if these are any better,manual and adaptive were both set with c-states all disabled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See, now this gets interesting. Oh yeah, first of all, the picture is now much more readable, so that's excellent. But the VID sensor on HWinfo is showing a change, which is interesting and unexpected. The behavior of adaptive might be different from mobo vendor to mobo vendor, to Gigabyte which doesn't even have it. I think more investigation and discussion is needed...
> 
> You mind posting the pictures again, but this time scrolled down a bit in HWinfo?


I'm looking for all of the sensor readings for data under that 'Nuvoton' category.


----------



## OutlawII

Wizzie let me know if i can help with anything else


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutlawII*
> 
> Wizzie let me know if i can help with anything else


Do you know off the top of your head what Cstates do to your computer when On vs Off?

Here's a little background: Typically on HWinfo we have two seperate readings from HWinfo for Vcore. First we have VID, which should be the voltage you inputted into the motherboard. Because the voltage you put into the motherboard is the same no matter what you do while you're in Windows, it never changes whether you are on idle or playing a video game. Second, we have another reading labeled "Vcore", which is Hwinfo's attempt at reading what voltage is actually being drawn by the CPU.

You probably already know, that when you run Prime with adaptive mode, the voltage skyrockets. Well, you can't tell normally by staring at VID, only by looking at the Vcore sensor. It's the same thing for Cstates. Normally it is believed that C states reduce the idle voltage to very low levels. You can't tell it's working by looking at VID, but you can by looking at Vcore. Because if you set 1.3v in motherboard, Hwinfo recognizes 1.3v as being set into the motherboard, so that value doesn't change on idle. But Hwinfo reads the Vcore as some very low voltage because it detects that although you set 1.3v in bios, CPU is drawing some other amount of voltage instead.

But here we have the VID value changing. Your pictures don't show the Vcore reading so I don't know what's going on with the Vcore sensor. Maybe for Asus Hwinfo flips the readings so that VID is really Vcore and Vcore is really VID. Or maybe something else.

Any yet another thing to add to the confusion, it has been said recently that for Asus and Hwinfo, the Vcore reading is read as Vcorerefin. Mysticode and IncredibleHulk were talking about this picture:

http://imgur.com/Fo3wayL

On their Hwinfo, Vcore is completely missing and substituted by this thing called "Vcorerefin". I have not managed to contact Mysticode yet (he's the one who uploaded the picture on there) and ask him whether he was running C states or adaptive or neither or both etc.

If in fact Hwinfo sensors for Asus mobos simply show what would typically be a Vcore value as VID, and show VID values as "Vcorerefin", then that would prove that for Asus, adaptive voltage DOES do something. How are you at 1ghz or 800mhz core clock on idle without eist or C states or variable multiplier mode?

I'm glad I decided to investigate this further, because right now the evidence is pointing towards Pamazon being right: Adaptive is not useless for Asus mobos. But this adds even more questions: What about Asrock??? What about EVGA? I've only got Gigabyte and MSI investitaged. And Gigabyte is done because Gigabyte doesn't even have the adaptive functionality, and I have my own MSI G45 mobo to test. If Asus is the exception to the rule, then how can I be sure Asrock or EVGA or whatever don't fall into that category as well? So now I have to look at other mobos as well. Which is even more painful because I have to track people down and badger them with questions and requests for tests which I can't do on my motherboard. If I just got lazy and said my MSI results reflects all mobos, then my guide would be inaccurate.

It's that time of the day again, 9am, where I have not slept and I am not thinking too straightly.

Anyways:

If you'd like to, I will request this of you...

-Ensure your Hwinfo is the latest beta version.

-If it already is, skip the next step.

-Retake the pictures you made. The same exact pictures, but with the beta Hwinfo.

-Now here is what you have not done before: On both adaptive and manual voltage modes, you need to scroll down a little bit to see where Vcore/Vcorerefin should be. Refer back to this picture to see where it typically is: http://imgur.com/Fo3wayL You screenshots are just shy of showing that.

-Then, a picture showing the VID reading with manual and Cstates on to max. Another one showing the Vcore/Vcorerefin reading. (Or you can just take a larger picture showing both in one picture, that's cool too.)

Again, I'd do this on my own if I could, but I can't exactly do that. I want to see what exactly adaptive is doing to the computer. And if adaptive is doing what we attribute C states' as doing on Asus, then what the heck are Cstates doing on Asus mobos?

Let me pack up, I'm flying to Minnesota to test your mobo in person. Brb.


----------



## SandyBridge

I wanted to download the testing software but I couldn't.. It was another software called primuminstaller or something like that.. ?


----------



## SandyBridge

I have AIDA64 Extreme-- will that work?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SandyBridge*
> 
> I have AIDA64 Extreme-- will that work?


Yes. Run the full gamut of CPU tests.


----------



## OutlawII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Do you know off the top of your head what Cstates do to your computer when On vs Off?
> 
> Here's a little background: Typically on HWinfo we have two seperate readings from HWinfo for Vcore. First we have VID, which should be the voltage you inputted into the motherboard. Because the voltage you put into the motherboard is the same no matter what you do while you're in Windows, it never changes whether you are on idle or playing a video game. Second, we have another reading labeled "Vcore", which is Hwinfo's attempt at reading what voltage is actually being drawn by the CPU.
> 
> You probably already know, that when you run Prime with adaptive mode, the voltage skyrockets. Well, you can't tell normally by staring at VID, only by looking at the Vcore sensor. It's the same thing for Cstates. Normally it is believed that C states reduce the idle voltage to very low levels. You can't tell it's working by looking at VID, but you can by looking at Vcore. Because if you set 1.3v in motherboard, Hwinfo recognizes 1.3v as being set into the motherboard, so that value doesn't change on idle. But Hwinfo reads the Vcore as some very low voltage because it detects that although you set 1.3v in bios, CPU is drawing some other amount of voltage instead.
> 
> But here we have the VID value changing. Your pictures don't show the Vcore reading so I don't know what's going on with the Vcore sensor. Maybe for Asus Hwinfo flips the readings so that VID is really Vcore and Vcore is really VID. Or maybe something else.
> 
> Any yet another thing to add to the confusion, it has been said recently that for Asus and Hwinfo, the Vcore reading is read as Vcorerefin. Mysticode and IncredibleHulk were talking about this picture:
> 
> http://imgur.com/Fo3wayL
> 
> On their Hwinfo, Vcore is completely missing and substituted by this thing called "Vcorerefin". I have not managed to contact Mysticode yet (he's the one who uploaded the picture on there) and ask him whether he was running C states or adaptive or neither or both etc.
> 
> If in fact Hwinfo sensors for Asus mobos simply show what would typically be a Vcore value as VID, and show VID values as "Vcorerefin", then that would prove that for Asus, adaptive voltage DOES do something. How are you at 1ghz or 800mhz core clock on idle without eist or C states or variable multiplier mode?
> 
> I'm glad I decided to investigate this further, because right now the evidence is pointing towards Pamazon being right: Adaptive is not useless for Asus mobos. But this adds even more questions: What about Asrock??? What about EVGA? I've only got Gigabyte and MSI investitaged. And Gigabyte is done because Gigabyte doesn't even have the adaptive functionality, and I have my own MSI G45 mobo to test. If Asus is the exception to the rule, then how can I be sure Asrock or EVGA or whatever don't fall into that category as well? So now I have to look at other mobos as well. Which is even more painful because I have to track people down and badger them with questions and requests for tests which I can't do on my motherboard. If I just got lazy and said my MSI results reflects all mobos, then my guide would be inaccurate.
> 
> It's that time of the day again, 9am, where I have not slept and I am not thinking too straightly.
> 
> Anyways:
> 
> If you'd like to, I will request this of you...
> 
> -Ensure your Hwinfo is the latest beta version.
> -If it already is, skip the next step.
> -Retake the pictures you made. The same exact pictures, but with the beta Hwinfo.
> -Now here is what you have not done before: On both adaptive and manual voltage modes, you need to scroll down a little bit to see where Vcore/Vcorerefin should be. Refer back to this picture to see where it typically is: http://imgur.com/Fo3wayL You screenshots are just shy of showing that.
> -Then, a picture showing the VID reading with manual and Cstates on to max. Another one showing the Vcore/Vcorerefin reading. (Or you can just take a larger picture showing both in one picture, that's cool too.)
> 
> Again, I'd do this on my own if I could, but I can't exactly do that. I want to see what exactly adaptive is doing to the computer. And if adaptive is doing what we attribute C states' as doing on Asus, then what the heck are Cstates doing on Asus mobos?
> 
> Let me pack up, I'm flying to Minnesota to test your mobo in person. Brb.


I will do this after lunch! And if u are coming to Minnesota dress warm notice top right hand of screenshot


----------



## SandyBridge

you mean like this right?

if so, I can then overclock my CPU to 4.4 with 1.26V









because these Temps are much lower that what I got from Prime95.
I got above 80C with Prime95, but with this Software it looks like the Temp are not getting high..
Can I trust AIDA64 Extreme?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SandyBridge*
> 
> 
> 
> you mean like this right?
> 
> if so, I can then overclock my CPU to 4.4 with 1.26V
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> because these Temps are much lower that what I got from Prime95.
> I got above 80C with Prime95, but with this Software it looks like the Temp are not getting high..
> Can I trust AIDA64 Extreme?


Yes. If you don't, you can just run the test for a longer period of time.


----------



## SandyBridge

What is the highest tempreture that I should stop the stressing test when I see it?
I just overcloced my CPU to 4.4Ghz with 1.26V and it gets to high 70sC



Is that normal, or should I change it to lower ratio with lower Voltage like
4.3Ghz with 1.235V


----------



## DarkReign32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SandyBridge*
> 
> What is the highest tempreture that I should stop the stressing test when I see it?
> I just overcloced my CPU to 4.4Ghz with 1.26V and it gets to high 70sC
> 
> 
> 
> Is that normal, or should I change it to lower ratio with lower Voltage like
> 4.3Ghz with 1.235V


You want to be at 85-90C max. I would run Aida64 for longer than a minute and see what temps you're peaking at. Say a half an hour to an hour. Should give you a better baseline @ those volts.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SandyBridge*
> 
> What is the highest tempreture that I should stop the stressing test when I see it?
> I just overcloced my CPU to 4.4Ghz with 1.26V and it gets to high 70sC
> 
> 
> 
> Is that normal, or should I change it to lower ratio with lower Voltage like
> 4.3Ghz with 1.235V


The amount of Vcore required for a speed varies a lot on Haswell chips and your settings don't seem strange at all. Like the other guy said, just don't pass 90C and you're fine.


----------



## SandyBridge

Thank you very much... I really appreciate your help


----------



## paramazon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Do you know off the top of your head what Cstates do to your computer when On vs Off?
> 
> Here's a little background: Typically on HWinfo we have two seperate readings from HWinfo for Vcore. First we have VID, which should be the voltage you inputted into the motherboard. Because the voltage you put into the motherboard is the same no matter what you do while you're in Windows, it never changes whether you are on idle or playing a video game. Second, we have another reading labeled "Vcore", which is Hwinfo's attempt at reading what voltage is actually being drawn by the CPU.
> 
> You probably already know, that when you run Prime with adaptive mode, the voltage skyrockets. Well, you can't tell normally by staring at VID, only by looking at the Vcore sensor. It's the same thing for Cstates. Normally it is believed that C states reduce the idle voltage to very low levels. You can't tell it's working by looking at VID, but you can by looking at Vcore. Because if you set 1.3v in motherboard, Hwinfo recognizes 1.3v as being set into the motherboard, so that value doesn't change on idle. But Hwinfo reads the Vcore as some very low voltage because it detects that although you set 1.3v in bios, CPU is drawing some other amount of voltage instead.
> 
> But here we have the VID value changing. Your pictures don't show the Vcore reading so I don't know what's going on with the Vcore sensor. Maybe for Asus Hwinfo flips the readings so that VID is really Vcore and Vcore is really VID. Or maybe something else.
> 
> Any yet another thing to add to the confusion, it has been said recently that for Asus and Hwinfo, the Vcore reading is read as Vcorerefin. Mysticode and IncredibleHulk were talking about this picture:
> 
> http://imgur.com/Fo3wayL
> 
> On their Hwinfo, Vcore is completely missing and substituted by this thing called "Vcorerefin". I have not managed to contact Mysticode yet (he's the one who uploaded the picture on there) and ask him whether he was running C states or adaptive or neither or both etc.
> 
> If in fact Hwinfo sensors for Asus mobos simply show what would typically be a Vcore value as VID, and show VID values as "Vcorerefin", then that would prove that for Asus, adaptive voltage DOES do something. How are you at 1ghz or 800mhz core clock on idle without eist or C states or variable multiplier mode?
> 
> I'm glad I decided to investigate this further, because right now the evidence is pointing towards Pamazon being right: Adaptive is not useless for Asus mobos. But this adds even more questions: What about Asrock??? What about EVGA? I've only got Gigabyte and MSI investitaged. And Gigabyte is done because Gigabyte doesn't even have the adaptive functionality, and I have my own MSI G45 mobo to test. If Asus is the exception to the rule, then how can I be sure Asrock or EVGA or whatever don't fall into that category as well? So now I have to look at other mobos as well. Which is even more painful because I have to track people down and badger them with questions and requests for tests which I can't do on my motherboard. If I just got lazy and said my MSI results reflects all mobos, then my guide would be inaccurate.
> 
> It's that time of the day again, 9am, where I have not slept and I am not thinking too straightly.
> 
> Anyways:
> 
> If you'd like to, I will request this of you...
> 
> -Ensure your Hwinfo is the latest beta version.
> -If it already is, skip the next step.
> -Retake the pictures you made. The same exact pictures, but with the beta Hwinfo.
> -Now here is what you have not done before: On both adaptive and manual voltage modes, you need to scroll down a little bit to see where Vcore/Vcorerefin should be. Refer back to this picture to see where it typically is: http://imgur.com/Fo3wayL You screenshots are just shy of showing that.
> -Then, a picture showing the VID reading with manual and Cstates on to max. Another one showing the Vcore/Vcorerefin reading. (Or you can just take a larger picture showing both in one picture, that's cool too.)
> 
> Again, I'd do this on my own if I could, but I can't exactly do that. I want to see what exactly adaptive is doing to the computer. And if adaptive is doing what we attribute C states' as doing on Asus, then what the heck are Cstates doing on Asus mobos?
> 
> Let me pack up, I'm flying to Minnesota to test your mobo in person. Brb.


yea as mentioning earlier I think that adaptive mode might be very different from your board to my board because it seems to be idling in the 0.7V. while you are saying that when you tested adaptive mode it still run at the max voltage that you set?

Also what did you mention in that picture for the vcorerefin?? checked mine and its at 1.968 exactly not changing ever.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Akehage*
> 
> @ Darkwizzie: This is the error I got.


Does it work if you use it in 32 bit mode? The 64 bit mode has to temporarily install a 64 bit version of Avisynth, and it needs administrator access to do that, which is why you are getting some of those errors. The best way to run it in 64 bit mode is to open an administrator level command prompt window, and then run the batch file from there.

I tried to finesse the script so it wouldn't need to be run that way, but I couldn't do it. I'll take another look at it tonight though.


----------



## DarkReign32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Akehage*
> 
> @ Darkwizzie: This is the error I got.


Did you put the .dll files in C:/Windows/System32 and also disable UAC?


----------



## Akehage

I haven't put any files in system32 folder. But uac is out. Though win 8 needs a registry change to really turn that off. I must have missed instructions with the dll-files?


----------



## DarkReign32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Akehage*
> 
> I haven't put any files in system32 folder. But uac is out. Though win 8 needs a registry change to really turn that off. I must have missed instructions with the dll-files?


I had exactly the same issue before I read over the error messages carefully. Disabling UAC and throwing the .dll files its requesting solved it. You can give it a go. Keep in mind I am on Windows 7, but I imagine the process would be the same. Hope that helps!


----------



## Akehage

Will try later. Playing gw2 now. You can probably change that in the script maybe. To do a copy of the files?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paramazon*
> 
> yea as mentioning earlier I think that adaptive mode might be very different from your board to my board because it seems to be idling in the 0.7V. while you are saying that when you tested adaptive mode it still run at the max voltage that you set?
> 
> Also what did you mention in that picture for the vcorerefin?? checked mine and its at 1.968 exactly not changing ever.


My guess is HWinfo is switching Vcore reading and putting that as VID reading for Asus boards, and VID reading is now put as Vcorerefin.


----------



## OutlawII

Ok guys here is some better screen shots the first two are Manual voltage with all c-states disabled,the second two are adaptive with all c-states disabled. What i have noticed is by having manual voltage set with c-state disabled ,my vcore stays at the vid setting in the bios it does not fluctuate at all but my core speed still fluctuates. Adaptive voltage with no c-states lets the core voltage fluctuate and it lets the core speed fluctuate also.
Also to note my uncore speed does not change in either of these settings. Also i used the latest Beta for HwInfo

Mobo: Asus Hero
Cpu: 4770k
Core speed: 45
Uncore speed: 43
Vcore volt: 1.36
Uncorevolt: 1.25


----------



## fritzdis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> My guess is HWinfo is switching Vcore reading and putting that as VID reading for Asus boards, and VID reading is now put as Vcorerefin.


That's almost surely not the case with ALL Asus boards, as my Z87-A set to manual Vcore has the following readings in HWinfo:

Core#0-3 VID: Stays constant, matches BIOS setting
Vcore0-3: fluctuates from almost 0 to about 0.02V above BIOS setting
VCOREREFIN: Stays mostly constant, dips slightly under load
VCCIN: Matches BIOS setting, rises slightly with load (LLC set to 8)

For my board, I have no idea what VCOREREFIN is. No matter what settings I've changed in the BIOS, VCOREREFIN has stayed the same (I think it's been 1.984 idle, 1.976 load).


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fritzdis*
> 
> That's almost surely not the case with ALL Asus boards, as my Z87-A set to manual Vcore has the following readings in HWinfo:
> 
> Core#0-3 VID: Stays constant, matches BIOS setting
> Vcore0-3: fluctuates from almost 0 to about 0.02V above BIOS setting
> VCOREREFIN: Stays mostly constant, dips slightly under load
> VCCIN: Matches BIOS setting, rises slightly with load (LLC set to 8)
> 
> For my board, I have no idea what VCOREREFIN is. No matter what settings I've changed in the BIOS, VCOREREFIN has stayed the same (I think it's been 1.984 idle, 1.976 load).


My z87-plus has the vcore and VID swapped in HWmoniter I also notice the same bug in coretemp


----------



## Chemx

One noob question if I may.

I watched this video http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=0CHs5_TdpXE#t=1137 where Linus says that he recommends "quick and dirty overclock" to determine what kind of CPU one has. Thus setting multiplier to x46 and Vcore to 1.2 V.

Is this ok to try?

I've read your OC guide Darkwizzie and I think it's great, but I'm still getting a hang of everything in overclocking. For a start I'm trying to read every Haswell related OC guide I can get my hands on.


----------



## Jedson3614

Yes but its not a stable overclock. This is to see if you can boot into windows or not and give you a general idea what sort of capable chip you have. You really at this point if you can get into windows run a stress test could still fail. You can fine tune your overclock once in windows.


----------



## Chemx

I wasn't even counting on getting a stable oc. I'm just curious about the chip I have. Tnx.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chemx*
> 
> One noob question if I may.
> 
> I watched this video http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=0CHs5_TdpXE#t=1137 where Linus says that he recommends "quick and dirty overclock" to determine what kind of CPU one has. Thus setting multiplier to x46 and Vcore to 1.2 V.
> 
> Is this ok to try?
> 
> I've read your OC guide Darkwizzie and I think it's great, but I'm still getting a hang of everything in overclocking. For a start I'm trying to read every Haswell related OC guide I can get my hands on.


What do you mean by 'ok to try'? It's not going to harm your CPU, on the other hand it's usually a waste of time. x46 at 1.2v is not going to work for most people, and if you're going to try to gauge how good of a CPU you have, this setting is still a bit much. I mean, if you want to try it just because, go ahead, nothing bad is really going to happen. What you're basically doing with 4.6 and 1.2v is checking to see if you have a very good chip or not, not whether you have an average chip or not. Me, I would just go straight into overclocking to find out for sure.

Linus is cool and I like his WAN show but for in-depth OCing guides I don't go to Tek Syndicate or Linus or those large Youtubers for info. They are busy enough as is editing videos for a variety of topics computer related, they don't have time,energy, or will to chart and test everything Haswell. This is why I recommend community-driven guides like this one. Too many hours of my life has been spent here.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fritzdis*
> 
> That's almost surely not the case with ALL Asus boards, as my Z87-A set to manual Vcore has the following readings in HWinfo:
> 
> Core#0-3 VID: Stays constant, matches BIOS setting
> Vcore0-3: fluctuates from almost 0 to about 0.02V above BIOS setting
> VCOREREFIN: Stays mostly constant, dips slightly under load
> VCCIN: Matches BIOS setting, rises slightly with load (LLC set to 8)
> 
> For my board, I have no idea what VCOREREFIN is. No matter what settings I've changed in the BIOS, VCOREREFIN has stayed the same (I think it's been 1.984 idle, 1.976 load).


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> My z87-plus has the vcore and VID swapped in HWmoniter I also notice the same bug in coretemp


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutlawII*
> 
> Ok guys here is some better screen shots the first two are Manual voltage with all c-states disabled,the second two are adaptive with all c-states disabled. What i have noticed is by having manual voltage set with c-state disabled ,my vcore stays at the vid setting in the bios it does not fluctuate at all but my core speed still fluctuates. Adaptive voltage with no c-states lets the core voltage fluctuate and it lets the core speed fluctuate also.
> Also to note my uncore speed does not change in either of these settings. Also i used the latest Beta for HwInfo
> 
> Mobo: Asus Hero
> Cpu: 4770k
> Core speed: 45
> Uncore speed: 43
> Vcore volt: 1.36
> Uncorevolt: 1.25


I don't know what to make of all this. Too much variation in settings with the data. Maybe I'll give a blanket statment... these mobos are known to do this with this, to tell if Vcore is actually Vcore, this is how you find out, etc...

From your observations, did Cstates do anything at all?

I'm assuming that the reason why your clock speed is at 800mhz idle is because your mobo has some sort of core ratio mode option. On MSI, a "dynamic" core ratio mode allows it to change when not under load.

EDIT:
What, in your picture BOTH VID and Vcore fluctuated and Vcorerefin just looks like VCCIN or something. Wuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuut.
yeah, I'd just stick with a blanket statement. Covering every single mobo type from each vendor and SKU is ridiculous.

I am getting data out of this though, it'll just take a while for me to figure out how I am going to explain this in my guide and finalize the next batch of updates...

If you have an Asrock board PM me or respond please.


----------



## paramazon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fritzdis*
> 
> That's almost surely not the case with ALL Asus boards, as my Z87-A set to manual Vcore has the following readings in HWinfo:
> 
> Core#0-3 VID: Stays constant, matches BIOS setting
> Vcore0-3: fluctuates from almost 0 to about 0.02V above BIOS setting
> VCOREREFIN: Stays mostly constant, dips slightly under load
> VCCIN: Matches BIOS setting, rises slightly with load (LLC set to 8)
> 
> For my board, I have no idea what VCOREREFIN is. No matter what settings I've changed in the BIOS, VCOREREFIN has stayed the same (I think it's been 1.984 idle, 1.976 load).


yes thats correct, my vcorerefin barely changes if anything


----------



## paramazon

@darkwizzie the vcorerefin is very close to the vccin for me aswell BUT still not exactly it. i really don't know what it could be. BUT the vcorerefin DOES NOT move at all, whats so ever always the same number even when in load( was just playing some bf4 and checked it out.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> If in fact Hwinfo sensors for Asus mobos simply show what would typically be a Vcore value as VID, and show VID values as "Vcorerefin", then that would prove that for Asus, adaptive voltage DOES do something. How are you at 1ghz or 800mhz core clock on idle without eist or C states or variable multiplier mode?
> 
> I'm glad I decided to investigate this further, because right now the evidence is pointing towards Pamazon being right: Adaptive is not useless for Asus mobos.


Who has said Adaptive is useless on ASUS boards? I've now posted twice exactly what it does.. and VCOREFIN is not VCCIN nor VCORE reading. Just to add so you don't need to try and search it:

- it is useless if you use C states
- it is useful if you avoid C states like me


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paramazon*
> 
> @darkwizzie the vcorerefin is very close to the vccin for me aswell BUT still not exactly it. i really don't know what it could be. BUT the vcorerefin DOES NOT move at all, whats so ever always the same number even when in load( was just playing some bf4 and checked it out.


It's a ghost!









Quote:



> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> -


The sensors for Vcore/Vid are nuts on Asus. Outlaw just posted pictures of VID being the SAME as Vcore. And other oddities. Not sure if this is a sensor fault or what...

Outlaw's pictures didn't tell me what C states. He says that manual voltage and no cstates allows for clock speed to drop to 800mhz - I suspect this is due to some other setting. On MSI, the clock speed falling is dictated by a setting called "CPU Ratio Mode". So his clock speed being 800mhz isn't too suprising to me.

Looks like I'll have to revise the parts of the guide on adaptive voltage yet again.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Who has said Adaptive is useless on ASUS boards? I've now posted twice exactly what it does.. and VCOREFIN is not VCCIN nor VCORE reading.
> *Oops, made a booboo. I just completely edited this post.*
> 
> Nobody did, and nobody did any testing. So I decided one day to test my board. So let's get this straight: Asus refers to the same thing as other mobos with different names (eg, cache ratio). When Asus is using the same terminology (adaptive voltage), it means a different thing compared to MSI. And Gigabyte doesn't even have it. Great. Testing this hasn't exactly been a picnic. Thankfully a lot of it is addressed now. So - Vcorerefin is this phantom reading that doesn't nessesarily correspond to something but almost fits Vrin. And on some Asus boards, VID reading is same as Vcore reading. And on Asus boards Adaptive does something.
> 
> On my board, the functions of adaptive are none, and what you think of as functions of adaptive are all in the Cstates. *So what do Cstates do in Asus boards?*
> 
> I was going to reference http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-thread-with-statistics/8600_100#post_21613389 but I just realized they were claiming it to be Vrin, not even Vcore. Guess I just didn't read well enough.


----------



## peakclimber

This has been my experience with the asus board I have:

EIST (speedstep technology): when enabled will lower core multiplier under light load.

C1E: when enabled, will turn frequency to 0 when in halt (idle) state

C3: when enabled, will turn Vcore to 0 (as well as frequency to 0) when in halt (idle) state

C6: same as C3 except more of the core is such down (volts to 0) and state is saved to ring cache.

C7: save as C6 but perhaps even more.

Adaptive has the following effects: When EIST moves frequency down, voltage will go down to (same goes for "offset" mode but not for manual).
And what every knows: when AVS instruction encountered it will increase voltage by about .1v above what you put as max settings.

My theory on the remarks that frequency went down when all C states were disabled ... was EIST also disabled?

As for voltage going down in manual mode and C states enabled ... likely seeing the "average" effect when the core is going to 0v so often.


----------



## error-id10t

The recent versions of HWInfo shows both VID/VCORE behave exactly the same, give the same reading. I'm sure they differed few versions back but not recently anymore.

C states function on ASUS boards exactly as they should and I believe every single board exhibits the same behaviour. It's when you disable them, you start seeing differences apparently:

1) Adaptive with no C states = 0.7v
2) Manual with no C states = no down-volting. Enable C3 in Manual mode, now it drops to 0.7v (same as point 1 now)
3) Both show the exact same behaviour when you enable up to C7. In this, you'd obviously choose Manual mode.

I run in Option 1 mode to avoid the slight latency C states introduce. However, I've been trying to google (and failing at it) to find how Adaptive does it. No program shows what it does to achieve that down-volt with no C states. Cstates program shows that C states aren't used, Realtemp 4.0 shows no C states are used (it covers up to C10 but we only have C7 max) and ThrottleStop shows it doesn't do it via clock/cpu modulation.

I didn't follow the above posts explanation but EIST is enabled, why anyone would disable it would be a mystery.


----------



## Forceman

If EIST is enabled, the CPU will downclock to 800 MHz. The VID is dependent on frequency, so at 800 MHz the VID is likely 0.7V. Adaptive mode supplies Vcore equal to VID at default and lower freqs (depending on load) and additional voltage when overclocked. So that explains why adaptive is giving you 0.7V even with C states off, because the freq/VID is calling for it. What you lose out on in that configuration is the very low/zero sleep state voltages.

On the other hand, running in manual with C states on, you lose out on the downclocked 0.7V condition, but you instead get the very low/zero sleep voltage condition. Which is better is up for discussion.


----------



## BoredErica

For my motherboard (MSI g45):

Adaptive is utterly useless. No effect on idle voltages or speeds alone or in combination with other settings.

Core Multiplier Setting determines idle clock speed (along with balanced power mode) makes idle clock drop to 800mhz. C states are required for this to work. Core Multiplier Setting sets EIST to ON when Core Multiplier Setting is set to dynamic instead of fixed. In other words, setting "core multiplier setting" to "dynamic" basically means setting EIST on.

Cstates drop idle power from normal VID.

No lower Vcore recorded with lower core multiplier. x46 or x8 regardless, idle voltage is same (very low in either case, 0.135v?) So here's a repeat: Eist on or off, idle voltage is the same. Idle voltage is determined by load and Cstates, not by Eist or adaptive.

*So I think for my mobo it's easy to note:*

EIST affects idle core speed.

Cstates affects idle voltage.

EIST does not affect idle voltage.

Cstates do not affect idle core speed.

Adaptive affects nothing at all except when you run AVX and the world explodes.

For Gigabyte I believe it's the same as my motherboard, but there isn't even the adaptive option to pick from, but not much of a loss considering it does nothing (for our mobos at least).


----------



## peakclimber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> If EIST is enabled, the CPU will downclock to 800 MHz. The VID is dependent on frequency, so at 800 MHz the VID is likely 0.7V. Adaptive mode supplies Vcore equal to VID at default and lower freqs (depending on load) and additional voltage when overclocked. So that explains why adaptive is giving you 0.7V even with C states off, because the freq/VID is calling for it. What you lose out on in that configuration is the very low/zero sleep state voltages.
> 
> On the other hand, running in manual with C states on, you lose out on the downclocked 0.7V condition, but you instead get the very low/zero sleep voltage condition. Which is better is up for discussion.


Exactly. For me, EIST off, C states on, and Manual volts is best purely because I avoid the extra .1v boost when AVX is involved. While my cooling solution might be able to handle such a large increase (mid-upper 1.4v's), I don't really care to run a 24/7 machine in that volt range.

If I wasn't overclocking and raising Vcore, I might just choose adaptive voltage with EIST instead. ... well maybe.


----------



## paramazon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> If EIST is enabled, the CPU will downclock to 800 MHz. The VID is dependent on frequency, so at 800 MHz the VID is likely 0.7V. Adaptive mode supplies Vcore equal to VID at default and lower freqs (depending on load) and additional voltage when overclocked. So that explains why adaptive is giving you 0.7V even with C states off, because the freq/VID is calling for it. What you lose out on in that configuration is the very low/zero sleep state voltages.
> 
> On the other hand, running in manual with C states on, you lose out on the downclocked 0.7V condition, but you instead get the very low/zero sleep voltage condition. Which is better is up for discussion.


it doesn't give additional voltage only when using adaptive in a stress test but regular use and for gaming or other things it just stays at the given voltage without exceeding it.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paramazon*
> 
> it doesn't give additional voltage only when using adaptive in a stress test but regular use and for gaming or other things it just stays at the given voltage without exceeding it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> If EIST is enabled, the CPU will downclock to 800 MHz. The VID is dependent on frequency, so at 800 MHz the VID is likely 0.7V. Adaptive mode supplies Vcore equal to VID at default and lower freqs (depending on load) and additional voltage when overclocked. So that explains why adaptive is giving you 0.7V even with C states off, because the freq/VID is calling for it. What you lose out on in that configuration is the very low/zero sleep state voltages.
> 
> On the other hand, running in manual with C states on, you lose out on the downclocked 0.7V condition, but you instead get the very low/zero sleep voltage condition. Which is better is up for discussion.


To clarify here is what I'm thinking:

Adaptive mode on synthetic stress test = Ridiculous voltage overdraw

Adaptive mode on normal load = Hwinfo reads a Vcore higher than VID. But this applies to manual voltage as well, and the extra bump is relatively small.

This is what I think both of you know, you're just saying it in a way that confuses the other person.


----------



## peakclimber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> To clarify here is what I'm thinking:
> 
> Adaptive mode on synthetic stress test = Ridiculous voltage overdraw
> Adaptive mode on normal load = Hwinfo reads a Vcore higher than VID. But this applies to manual voltage as well, and the extra bump is relatively small.
> 
> This is what I think both of you know, you're just saying it in a way that confuses the other person.


Sure. To put it in more exact terms: adaptive mode on normal load has the potential to also raise Vcore by ~.1v ... BUT ... normal load might mean either no AVX instructions or small bursts of them (depending on software) thereby making either no voltage increase encountered or for such a short period of time it's not as concerning in a practical sense.


----------



## Apple Pi

I think my chip hates me, I need 1.35v to get it stable at 4.5 Ghz and anything above 4.6 needs like 1.5 volts to boot to OS


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paramazon*
> 
> it doesn't give additional voltage only when using adaptive in a stress test but regular use and for gaming or other things it just stays at the given voltage without exceeding it.


I just mean it extrapolates (or something) a VID to use when overclocked. I don't know where it is getting it, but I doubt Intel programs a VID for 5.0GHz into all their chips. Which raises the question, where does the VID come from, how many entries are there for it, and is there a way to read them all out? Or is it dynamically generated somehow (and does that differ with Haswell because it has a IVR).


----------



## hermitmaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hermitmaster*
> 
> I haven't had much time to mess with my desktop since I built it in August. I do remember that I didn't get much over 4ghz on my current cooling solution. What are the best recommendations for a cooling solution that will fit in my Silverstone TJ-08E? I was thinking about a Thermaltake Water 3.0 Pro. I'd like a bequiet Dark Rock Pro 2 if I could find one and it fit. I'd like to hit 4.5ghz.
> 
> Thanks,
> hermitmaster


Anyone? My post was already buried several pages back.


----------



## zeroofmhx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> What?
> 
> When extracted as in, errors in extraction, or errors in running the file after extraction, and what 39?
> 
> Can you be more specific? Forceman knows the fix if there is an issue. But that's some hassle.


ive downloaded the file twice already this gives me the error


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeroofmhx*
> 
> ive downloaded the file twice already this gives me the error


Looks like an extraction error. Old version of WinRAR? Maybe download 7zip and try that?


----------



## mav451

I got the actual x264 HD bench from the source website, so I only got the loop bat file from this thread. Maybe just go to the source website then?

As for running the bench itself without errors, you basically need to run it from an Admin-elevated command prompt; yes that means finding it manually through command line too haha. If you want to make it simpler, just rename the loop bat file "loop.bat" and rename the entire x264 HD Bench folder "x264" or whatever you want.

There's a couple other things you need to do - the instructions are contained in the test folder.

All in all, the process is seriously ham-handed lol, but once you have it setup it's not bad.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav451*
> 
> All in all, the process is seriously ham-handed lol, but once you have it setup it's not bad.


Yeah, I've been doing some reading, I think I can streamline it tonight.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hermitmaster*
> 
> Anyone? My post was already buried several pages back.


You'd be better asking the Silvestone club or maybe there is a specific club for your case?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> As for running the bench itself without errors, you basically need to run it from an Admin-elevated command prompt;


I don't know why so many people are having trouble with file access thing on their own systems, i never had any issue and i happened to already have avisynth installed because it's required for use of the encoder anyway (which is quite widespread, even away from video editors)


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Apple Pi*
> 
> I think my chip hates me, I need 1.35v to get it stable at 4.5 God...


PLEASE! I need 1.35V for 4.3Ghz.


----------



## chumanga

Hey guys, i want to know what is Tcase temperature in hwinfo64, is it some of 3 CPU temperatures or CPU Package?

Look my strange temps:



Have that bugged temp2 and temp5 too, i dont know from what its. The vcorerefin too, i dont know from what voltage it say. Vccin is like i put in bios at cpu input voltage 1.60v.


----------



## Cyro999

Why use 1.6 vrin?


----------



## chumanga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Why use 1.6 vrin?


That come by default about 1.550v or something and i just put manually at 1.60v. Have some problem?

What OP mean by override voltage, in my bios for vcore have only manual, adaptive, offset and auto, is override voltage the offset one?


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Did some lidded testing overnight. Only ran x264 so now I'll be running other stress tests, playing some games on the machine, and doing some custom fft prime runs just to see if any bring a quick bsod
My chip isn't the best, but it hits 4.5ghz without needing 1.45v so I can not complain
If I delidd I will have great temperatures throughout. If I don't I will still have nice temperatures outside of stress testing
I am going to drop to 4.4ghz as I won't lose much performance but I can cut a whopping 0.050v from my vcore.
So the haswell has the constant voltage and always has a rise? Still trying to understand how this chip functions

vcore v1.375
vrin v1.930
uncore 34x
uncore v1.15
llc level 8
Would like for some input on you other haswell owners on what my next step should be. Should I now try and get uncore up without exceeding v1.3, see what my max multiplier with stock voltage is and maybe give it a bump to v1.2 and see how close to 45x I can get it?


----------



## paramazon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> 
> 
> Did some lidded testing overnight. Only ran x264 so now I'll be running other stress tests, playing some games on the machine, and doing some custom fft prime runs just to see if any bring a quick bsod
> My chip isn't the best, but it hits 4.5ghz without needing 1.45v so I can not complain
> If I delidd I will have great temperatures throughout. If I don't I will still have nice temperatures outside of stress testing
> I am going to drop to 4.4ghz as I won't lose much performance but I can cut a whopping 0.050v from my vcore.
> So the haswell has the constant voltage and always has a rise? Still trying to understand how this chip functions
> 
> vcore v1.375
> vrin v1.930
> uncore 34x
> uncore v1.15
> llc level 8
> Would like for some input on you other haswell owners on what my next step should be. Should I now try and get uncore up without exceeding v1.3, see what my max multiplier with stock voltage is and maybe give it a bump to v1.2 and see how close to 45x I can get it?


should try to get it to around the 42x,43x multiplier if you so desire, just like darkwizzie said the performance isn't that huge.
I think you will be fine under 1.3v volts on uncore 45x


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chumanga*
> 
> Hey guys, i want to know what is Tcase temperature in hwinfo64, is it some of 3 CPU temperatures or CPU Package?
> 
> Look my strange temps:
> 
> 
> 
> Have that bugged temp2 and temp5 too, i dont know from what its. The vcorerefin too, i dont know from what voltage it say. Vccin is like i put in bios at cpu input voltage 1.60v.


There is no way to measure Tcase, it can only be measured by a physical temp probe, but I'm not sure why you'd want to know anyway. It's really only used for system and heatsink designers. Everyone else uses the on-chip digital thermal sensor.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chumanga*
> 
> That come by default about 1.550v or something and i just put manually at 1.60v. Have some problem?
> 
> What OP mean by override voltage, in my bios for vcore have only manual, adaptive, offset and auto, is override voltage the offset one?


The default is usually ~1.8. Guideline is to keep it ~0.6 above vcore with llc enabled

By override, he means Manual


----------



## chumanga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> The default is usually ~1.8. Guideline is to keep it ~0.6 above vcore with llc enabled
> 
> By override, he means Manual


I dont like too much the adaptive mode because its like ****ty, but the manual voltage stuck at maximum vcore always what i dont like to keep 24/7. I'm missing the AMD phenom overclock easy way to keep max frequency under any application load and vcore droping down when idle with no major problems.

This intel chipset is too crazy and difficult to understand how to make things work that easy.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> but the manual voltage stuck at maximum vcore always what i dont like to keep 24/7. I'm missing the AMD phenom overclock easy way to keep max frequency under any application load and vcore droping down when idle with no major problems.


Manual does drop. That's what c-states are for - at least it's been confirmed 100% to work that was on gigabyte boards, and seems to work that way on at least some others. You must look at the right sensor to see it, and it's difficult to find the right one on some boards.

I have 4.7ghz, 1.37vcore load with 800mhz, ~0.1-0.7v idle just fine


----------



## entrophy

Another OC (found out I was able to run 4.5 ghz at a much lower vcore - just had to raise my CPU input voltage from 1.8 to 1.9:

Username: Entrophy
CPU Model: 4770k
Core Multiplier: 4.5 ghz
CPU VID: 1.213
Vcore: 1.212
Uncore Multiplier: 4,3 ghz
Uncore Voltage: 1.180
Cooling Solution: Noctua NH-D14
Stability Test: Intel Extreme Utility
Batch Number: dunno
Ram Speed: 2.133 mhz with 11-12-11-30 timings
Ram Voltage: 1.6
Input Voltage: 1.900
LLC Setting: High
Motherboard: Gigabyte Z87X-UD3H


----------



## AddictedGamer93

Why is my luck so bad? My hunk of crap 4770K isn't stable at 4.5, with 1.375v. I'm honestly considering throwing it in the trash can.


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AddictedGamer93*
> 
> Why is my luck so bad? My hunk of crap 4770K isn't stable at 4.5, with 1.375v. I'm honestly considering throwing it in the trash can.


What are your other settings?

Have you tried for 4.4 stable?


----------



## chumanga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Manual does drop. That's what c-states are for - at least it's been confirmed 100% to work that was on gigabyte boards, and seems to work that way on at least some others. You must look at the right sensor to see it, and it's difficult to find the right one on some boards.
> 
> I have 4.7ghz, 1.37vcore load with 800mhz, ~0.1-0.7v idle just fine


I have a i7 [email protected] + asus z87 plus, and i think or Asus board are bios settings bugged/inverted or just work a lot different from the rest i see people there saying. Either from the videos i see at youtube, from Asus showing rog boards guide overclock, my board bios settings work different from them.

In rog asus forum some guy say that adaptive mode in asus you put the value of you desired max vcore at "turbo max frequency" which is a setting inside *adaptive mode* in Asus. I put like 1.15v and that should be the vcore your cpu use when under full load at applications, but it dont work like that on my board, my adaptive mode have some "auto voltage" which gonna be 1.20v ever, same when i put 1.15v under "max turbo frequency" inside _adaptive setting_. Under applications load(not synthetics ones, only normal apps, games, sony vegas and such things) the vcore will run at 1.20v instead of my 1.15v choice.

I see that inside my "Adaptive mode" have another option which is called *offset*, to me set + or - voltage, so i need to know that my board gonna use 1.20v and then go there and put -0,050v inside adaptive mode offset, which to me look the offset modeworking inside adaptive mode.

At manual mode in my asus board the vcore will never drop from max value, like 1.20v or whatever is the vcore, but the frequency clock will drop to 800mhz running with vcore of 1.20v.

So because this im a bit frustrated with this settings overclocks, maybe its my bad because i choose a ASUS board and anothers brands have not such problems.


----------



## AddictedGamer93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> What are your other settings?
> 
> Have you tried for 4.4 stable?


I backed it down to 4.3 @ 1.35v, maybe it's stable here









2.0v VCCIN/VRIN
1.35v VCORE
1.115v CPU Ring
+0.195 System Agent
+0.100 Digital & Analog I/O
35x Ring multi
Ram at 1866MHz, 1.5v

Never overclocked Haswell before, so Idk if I'm doing everything right. I have been playing BF4 all day, switched over to Starcraft II, ended up with a 0x124 BSOD around two hours in.


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AddictedGamer93*
> 
> I backed it down to 4.3 @ 1.35v, maybe it's stable here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.0v VCCIN/VRIN
> 1.35v VCORE
> 1.115v CPU Ring
> +0.195 System Agent
> +0.100 Digital & Analog I/O
> 35x Ring multi
> Ram at 1866MHz, 1.5v
> 
> Never overclocked Haswell before, so Idk if I'm doing everything right. I have been playing BF4 all day, switched over to Starcraft II, ended up with a 0x124 BSOD around two hours in.


did you try using 33x ring with the v1.15? v1.115 looks pretty low , might help might not, still worth a try.


----------



## blaze2210

So far, its looking like I'm stable at 4.8ghz....I just passed 10 runs of LinX, 30 mins of XTU, and 24 iterations of 32M HyperPi....









Core: 48x
VID: 1.480v
VRIN: 2.08v
Uncore: 38x
VRing: 1.205


----------



## AddictedGamer93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> did you try using 33x ring with the v1.15? v1.115 looks pretty low , might help might not, still worth a try.


No, but I gave it a bump to 1.150v, and put my core multi back to 45x @ 1.37v. I'll see if that helped at all.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> So far, its looking like I'm stable at 4.8ghz....I just passed 10 runs of LinX, 30 mins of XTU, and 24 iterations of 32M HyperPi....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Core: 48x
> VID: 1.480v
> VRIN: 2.08v
> Uncore: 38x
> VRing: 1.205


Dude, your vcore scares me......


----------



## fritzdis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chumanga*
> 
> At manual mode in my asus board the vcore will never drop from max value, like 1.20v or whatever is the vcore, but the frequency clock will drop to 800mhz running with vcore of 1.20v.


Have you made sure that all C-states are set to Enabled in the BIOS? The Auto setting doesn't seem to be sufficient to allow Vcore to drop in manual mode. At least, my Z87-A works that way.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AddictedGamer93*
> 
> No, but I gave it a bump to 1.150v, and put my core multi back to 45x @ 1.37v. I'll see if that helped at all.
> Dude, your vcore scares me......


I've been running 1.43v for about 2 months now, and got bored with the 4.6ghz OC....







I'm not one of the people who's afraid of going above 1.3v....


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> I've been running 1.43v for about 2 months now, and got bored with the 4.6ghz OC....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not one of the people who's afraid of going above 1.3v....


Pfft 1.3?
I want to see that 5.0GHz







who said v1.500 is scarry!?


----------



## blaze2210

On a side note: Has anyone done any overclocking with the G. Skill Sniper 2400mhz RAM? The pricing is looking fairly decent from NewEgg....


----------



## DarkReign32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> Pfft 1.3?
> I want to see that 5.0GHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> who said v1.500 is scarry!?


Give me a couple weeks. As soon as the CLU comes in I'm pushing to 5GHz. If only to get a CPUID validation. I'll need 1.5v


----------



## DarkReign32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> On a side note: Has anyone done any overclocking with the G. Skill Sniper 2400mhz RAM? The pricing is looking fairly decent from NewEgg....


I just bought the Trident from newegg. Good price and they still overclock well. I haven't tried to push too far. I'm happier with the tighter timings.


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkReign32*
> 
> Give me a couple weeks. As soon as the CLU comes in I'm pushing to 5GHz. If only to get a CPUID validation. I'll need 1.5v











I just dropped to 4.4GHz to try and stay under v1.3 (I want to baby the chip)
Right now I'm just squeezing prime with 12500mb ram and 1344-1344 fft's to see if it doesn't instant bsod.

x264 ran for almost 20+ minutes and I decided to let prime do its magic and got a bsod with the low vcore I was using







Will be spending many days to find my true oc..

Find core voltage and vrin, find uncore multiplier and voltage, OC memory


----------



## SandyBridge

I notice that, my voltage is set at 1.190V and the core speed of the CPU keeps changings because I left EIST enabled. Will that harm the processor in anyway? I mean, you said before if the processor is doing small tasks, it needs lower voltage, so how about the changing of the speed while the voltage doesn't change? Like my case here:
CPU: 0.944Ghz / 4.100Ghz/ 1.785Ghz.....etc
Vcore: 1.190V all the time at any speed


----------



## DarkReign32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SandyBridge*
> 
> I notice that, my voltage is set at 1.190V and the core speed of the CPU keeps changings because I left EIST enabled. Will that harm the processor in anyway? I mean, you said before if the processor is doing small tasks, it needs lower voltage, so how about the changing of the speed while the voltage doesn't change? Like my case here:
> CPU: 0.944Ghz / 4.100Ghz/ 1.785Ghz.....etc
> Vcore: 1.190V all the time at any speed


Are you sure you're looking at the vcore and not the vid? Open up hwmonitor or hwinfo64 and look for the vcore. It will fluctuate with the changes in frequencies.


----------



## DarkReign32

Interesting. I've been having freezes today. Every 2-3 hours approximately. I'm thinking software, as I'm not getting a BSOD. Anyone have any other ideas?
I did test memory stability with superpi and hci memtest. I ran memtest for a half hour without any errors.

Edit: I've gone back to my OC of 4.6 for the time being. I will try windows repair to be safe. I've also scanned for viruses and malware.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AddictedGamer93*
> 
> Why is my luck so bad? My hunk of crap 4770K isn't stable at 4.5, with 1.375v. I'm honestly considering throwing it in the trash can.


What other settings did you play with? What are you crashing with?

If you don't state those, honestly you're just making it more difficult to help others in the thread and i don't know what you want by complaining other than.. complaining


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chumanga*
> 
> I have a i7 [email protected] + asus z87 plus, and i think or Asus board are bios settings bugged/inverted or just work a lot different from the rest i see people there saying. Either from the videos i see at youtube, from Asus showing rog boards guide overclock, my board bios settings work different from them.
> 
> In rog asus forum some guy say that adaptive mode in asus you put the value of you desired max vcore at "turbo max frequency" which is a setting inside *adaptive mode* in Asus. I put like 1.15v and that should be the vcore your cpu use when under full load at applications, but it dont work like that on my board, my adaptive mode have some "auto voltage" which gonna be 1.20v ever, same when i put 1.15v under "max turbo frequency" inside _adaptive setting_. Under applications load(not synthetics ones, only normal apps, games, sony vegas and such things) the vcore will run at 1.20v instead of my 1.15v choice.
> 
> I see that inside my "Adaptive mode" have another option which is called *offset*, to me set + or - voltage, so i need to know that my board gonna use 1.20v and then go there and put -0,050v inside adaptive mode offset, which to me look the offset modeworking inside adaptive mode.
> 
> At manual mode in my asus board the vcore will never drop from max value, like 1.20v or whatever is the vcore, but the frequency clock will drop to 800mhz running with vcore of 1.20v.
> 
> So because this im a bit frustrated with this settings overclocks, maybe its my bad because i choose a ASUS board and anothers brands have not such problems.


You might be able to get vcore drop without using adaptive or offset, i would definitely try for that first and talk to darkwizzie etc. If you can't, offset might be better.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> I've been running 1.43v for about 2 months now, and got bored with the 4.6ghz OC....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not one of the people who's afraid of going above 1.3v....


I'm not afraid of going over 1.3v, but 1.48vid (1.5vcore dmm at load) is puuuushing it just a little


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> I'm not afraid of going over 1.3v, but *1.48vid (1.5vcore dmm at load) is puuuushing it just a little*


According to what? I'd be really interested in checking out an official data sheet that details the maximum safe voltages for Haswell....A good chunk of people seem to believe that 1.4v is dangerous territory - though there hasn't been any evidence to back it up....Short of the person who killed their CPU by running 1.5v+ vcore, along with 2.2v vrin....


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> According to what? I'd be really interested in checking out an official data sheet that details the maximum safe voltages for Haswell....A good chunk of people seem to believe that 1.4v is dangerous territory - though there hasn't been any evidence to back it up....Short of the person who killed their CPU by running 1.5v+ vcore, along with 2.2v vrin....



Good fellow posted this for me in the thread, I am doing the same


----------



## Cyro999

I can't cite any report of degradation that has good and thorough tests before and after. There's been a few what seems like instant deaths, one from running prime on adaptive voltage around 1.3-something volts, one from ~1.52vcore priming (but maybe not the chip) so it's very hard to say anything

All i can ask is that you do detailed degradation-checks and log stuff so that we know if you run into bad stuff 2 months or 2 years from now


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> I can't cite any report of degradation that has good and thorough tests before and after. There's been a few what seems like instant deaths, one from running prime on adaptive voltage around 1.3-something volts, one from ~1.52vcore priming (but maybe not the chip) so it's very hard to say anything
> 
> All i can ask is that you do detailed degradation-checks and log stuff so that we know if you run into bad stuff 2 months or 2 years from now


Well, I see a common factor in both of those scenarios that you mentioned: Prime95. Personally, I see absolutely no point in running that. Also, my CPU isn't seeing a constant 1.48v due to the C States that are active...








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> 
> Good fellow posted this for me in the thread, I am doing the same


Nice post, I've seen that...The downside is this: it is by no means an official data sheet - it serves as more of a guideline, one in which I seem to be following pretty well. That chart suggests that 1.45v is the max for air cooling, and I'm running a CLC...


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Well, I see a common factor in both of those scenarios that you mentioned: Prime95. Personally, I see absolutely no point in running that. Also, my CPU isn't seeing a constant 1.48v due to the C States that are active...


You don't have to run a full range of prime to test the chip either.
It's possible to run a quick 90% ram with 1344-1344 3-5+min tests or 1792-1792.

I ran x264 for more than 10minutes with no bsod, chances are it would of bsod in a few hours.
I ran prime95 with 1344-1344 for less than 1 minute and bsod

Prime is a great tool for hardcore stress testing or just eliminating quick bsods.


----------



## Cyro999

1.5v

your cpu isn't seeing a constant 1.5v









IVR vcore target is 20mv higher than set in bios

Good luck though! Let me know how warm it is lol
Quote:


> I ran prime95 with 1344-1344 for less than 1 minute and bsod
> 
> Prime is a great tool for hardcore stress testing or just eliminating quick bsods.


Which version?


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> 1.5v
> 
> your cpu isn't seeing a constant 1.5v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IVR vcore target is 20mv higher than set in bios
> 
> Good luck though! Let me know how warm it is lol


Not very warm at all....I'm delidded, with proper TIM, and an H100i in push/pull....


















The highest it got while running LinX was 72*C....


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Not very warm at all....I'm delidded, with proper TIM, and an H100i in push/pull....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The highest it got while running LinX was 72*C....


What version of Linx?









70gflops, 140 or 250?









and how about x264?


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> What version of Linx?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 70gflops, 140 or 250?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and how about x264?


Looks like I misspoke - Intel Burn Test....I would run x264, but it never seemed to work properly for me.....No matter what I installed, it kept pestering me about installing something else....


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Looks like I misspoke - Intel Burn Test..


Aha so outdated version of linpack, ~140gflops


----------



## Rob78

How much uncore voltage would be enough for 40x ? i have it right now at 33x 1.15v when i have dialed in the cores . If i keep it at 34x it jumps auto to 40x which will probably be a sweet spot i think and what would be best to stress it ,, x264 again and perhaps aida64 cache ?


----------



## Cyro999

Yea those, i'm not actually sure best way to test it. I require over 1.15 it seems for 40x but 1.2v does it. I'm not narrowed down very much because i didn't find it easy to get to a very tight voltage range a long time ago.


----------



## Rob78

Ok i will try with 1.15v first and if i BSOD i will try higher







i guess it will be 101 errors rather then 124 when its the uncore. However i know the cpu/cores can be less stabilized when raising uncore.


----------



## error-id10t

If it's anything like what I'm seeing, then you'll probably just get a freeze with cache volts too low. But once you raise them enough you may then be lacking in vcore so you may end up with a 124 (though I doubt this as you're keeping at auto values). I'd be surprised if you see a 101.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Aha so outdated version of linpack, ~140gflops


Well, Prime has been mentioned, I thought "outdated" stressing programs were still useful....


----------



## Forceman

Okay, I figured out a way to avoid the issues with running the 64-bit version of the benchmark by re-doing the script and creating an executable to do the temp install/de-install of the 64-bit version of Avisynth. I also updated the x264 encoder to the newest version, and changed some of the nomenclature in the batch file (including the name). So this version should work for all users without having to mess with running as administrator. Just run the x264_Stability_Test batch file.

http://www.2shared.com/file/yNZzmwrI/x264_Stability_Test.html

I also created a version that just has the new script stuff in it (and not the whole program) - you can just drop this into the original folder and run the x264_Stability_Test batch file. It will be using the old version of x264, but otherwise is the same.

http://www.2shared.com/file/kWYN_1eF/x264_Stability_Test_Addon.html


----------



## entrophy

Another OC (found out I was able to run 4.5 ghz at a much lower vcore - just had to raise my CPU input voltage from 1.8 to 1.9:

Username: Entrophy
CPU Model: 4770k
Core Multiplier: 4.5 ghz
CPU VID: 1.213
Vcore: 1.212
Uncore Multiplier: 4,3 ghz
Uncore Voltage: 1.180
Cooling Solution: Noctua NH-D14
Stability Test: Intel Extreme Utility
Batch Number: dunno
Ram Speed: 2.133 mhz with 11-12-11-30 timings
Ram Voltage: 1.6
Input Voltage: 1.900
LLC Setting: High
Motherboard: Gigabyte Z87X-UD3H

Edit: crashed and had to raise CPU VID from 1.203 to 1.213. Weird thing is that even though I've raised it the Vcore stays at 1.212 at load as was the case before I changed the VID.

I've been testing stability by playing CS: GO and listening to music on YouTube. As far as I know not all programs are able to use AVX. Could it be the case that my PC needed more VID for programs without the ability to run AVX to run properly since the max vcore stays the same (and I don't crash anymore)?


----------



## Rob78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> If it's anything like what I'm seeing, then you'll probably just get a freeze with cache volts too low. But once you raise them enough you may then be lacking in vcore so you may end up with a 124 (though I doubt this as you're keeping at auto values). I'd be surprised if you see a 101.


Yeah i have seen some freezing a while back when i kept uncore at stock which raised to 40x with 1.050v uncore which is the default voltage.


----------



## Rob78

I have another question about the memory. Right now i have Corsair Vengeance 1600 CL9 @ 1600 9-9-9-24 1.5v. Lets say if i want to try 1800/1866 atleast and then i change to 1.65v probably but do i have to raise the system agent / digital or analog voltages aswell or is it not necessary at clocks lower than 2000mhz ?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Okay, I figured out a way to avoid the issues with running the 64-bit version of the benchmark by re-doing the script and creating an executable to do the temp install/de-install of the 64-bit version of Avisynth. I also updated the x264 encoder to the newest version, and changed some of the nomenclature in the batch file (including the name). So this version should work for all users without having to mess with running as administrator. Just run the x264_Stability_Test batch file.
> 
> http://www.2shared.com/file/yNZzmwrI/x264_Stability_Test.html
> 
> I also created a version that just has the new script stuff in it (and not the whole program) - you can just drop this into the original folder and run the x264_Stability_Test batch file. It will be using the old version of x264, but otherwise is the same.
> 
> http://www.2shared.com/file/kWYN_1eF/x264_Stability_Test_Addon.html


Thanks for this! Downloading

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *entrophy*
> 
> Another OC (found out I was able to run 4.5 ghz at a much lower vcore - just had to raise my CPU input voltage from 1.8 to 1.9:
> 
> Username: Entrophy
> CPU Model: 4770k
> Core Multiplier: 4.5 ghz
> CPU VID: 1.213
> Vcore: 1.212
> Uncore Multiplier: 4,3 ghz
> Uncore Voltage: 1.180
> Cooling Solution: Noctua NH-D14
> Stability Test: Intel Extreme Utility
> Batch Number: dunno
> Ram Speed: 2.133 mhz with 11-12-11-30 timings
> Ram Voltage: 1.6
> Input Voltage: 1.900
> LLC Setting: High
> Motherboard: Gigabyte Z87X-UD3H
> 
> Edit: crashed and had to raise CPU VID from 1.203 to 1.213. Weird thing is that even though I've raised it the Vcore stays at 1.212 at load as was the case before I changed the VID.
> 
> I've been testing stability by playing CS: GO and listening to music on YouTube. As far as I know not all programs are able to use AVX. Could it be the case that my PC needed more VID for programs without the ability to run AVX to run properly since the max vcore stays the same (and I don't crash anymore)?


You should at least use ~x264, which uses avx2 and is in general a decent stability test. See link above

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rob78*
> 
> I have another question about the memory. Right now i have Corsair Vengeance 1600 CL9 @ 1600 9-9-9-24 1.5v. Lets say if i want to try 1800/1866 atleast and then i change to 1.65v probably but do i have to raise the system agent / digital or analog voltages aswell or is it not necessary at clocks lower than 2000mhz ?


Auto values should hold you fine - they increase automatically and there's little reason for advanced tweaking - it's more neccesary for pushing the IMC, which often means ~2666-3000mhz, 1866 is pretty much a joke for haswell


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> I haven't had much time to mess with my desktop since I built it in August. I do remember that I didn't get much over 4ghz on my current cooling solution. What are the best recommendations for a cooling solution that will fit in my Silverstone TJ-08E? I was thinking about a Thermaltake Water 3.0 Pro. I'd like a bequiet Dark Rock Pro 2 if I could find one and it fit. I'd like to hit 4.5ghz.
> 
> Thanks,
> hermitmaster


Anything Noctua D14 or higher.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeroofmhx*
> 
> ive downloaded the file twice already this gives me the error


You're trying to extract a 7z file via Winrar. A highly compressed 7z file by winrar.







7z is better than Winrar in every way and is free.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav451*
> 
> I got the actual x264 HD bench from the source website, so I only got the loop bat file from this thread. Maybe just go to the source website then?
> 
> As for running the bench itself without errors, you basically need to run it from an Admin-elevated command prompt; yes that means finding it manually through command line too haha. If you want to make it simpler, just rename the loop bat file "loop.bat" and rename the entire x264 HD Bench folder "x264" or whatever you want.
> 
> There's a couple other things you need to do - the instructions are contained in the test folder.
> 
> All in all, the process is seriously ham-handed lol, but once you have it setup it's not bad.


Yeah well, take it upon myself to get this to work better...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> I don't know why so many people are having trouble with file access thing on their own systems, i never had any issue and i happened to already have avisynth installed because it's required for use of the encoder anyway (which is quite widespread, even away from video editors)


Well many others don't have problems, it's just we forget they exist because no error = no need to mention it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> PLEASE! I need 1.35V for 4.3Ghz.


GG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chumanga*
> 
> That come by default about 1.550v or something and i just put manually at 1.60v. Have some problem?
> 
> What OP mean by override voltage, in my bios for vcore have only manual, adaptive, offset and auto, is override voltage the offset one?


Override is same exact thing as manual. Synonyms. I'll add that in the guide.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> 
> 
> Did some lidded testing overnight. Only ran x264 so now I'll be running other stress tests, playing some games on the machine, and doing some custom fft prime runs just to see if any bring a quick bsod
> My chip isn't the best, but it hits 4.5ghz without needing 1.45v so I can not complain
> If I delidd I will have great temperatures throughout. If I don't I will still have nice temperatures outside of stress testing
> I am going to drop to 4.4ghz as I won't lose much performance but I can cut a whopping 0.050v from my vcore.
> So the haswell has the constant voltage and always has a rise? Still trying to understand how this chip functions
> 
> vcore v1.375
> vrin v1.930
> uncore 34x
> uncore v1.15
> llc level 8
> Would like for some input on you other haswell owners on what my next step should be. Should I now try and get uncore up without exceeding v1.3, see what my max multiplier with stock voltage is and maybe give it a bump to v1.2 and see how close to 45x I can get it?


If you don't want to go for the next multiplier, sure. Try 1.2v or 1.25v if you want, see where that gets you.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> So far, its looking like I'm stable at 4.8ghz....I just passed 10 runs of LinX, 30 mins of XTU, and 24 iterations of 32M HyperPi....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Core: 48x
> VID: 1.480v
> VRIN: 2.08v
> Uncore: 38x
> VRing: 1.205


Okie make it stable for sure then we chart once again!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SandyBridge*
> 
> I notice that, my voltage is set at 1.190V and the core speed of the CPU keeps changings because I left EIST enabled. Will that harm the processor in anyway? I mean, you said before if the processor is doing small tasks, it needs lower voltage, so how about the changing of the speed while the voltage doesn't change? Like my case here:
> CPU: 0.944Ghz / 4.100Ghz/ 1.785Ghz.....etc
> Vcore: 1.190V all the time at any speed


No.

The only way to harm your CPU is either to have a ridiculously high vcore or have a ridiculously high temperature. Yours is sort of the opposite case.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rob78*
> 
> How much uncore voltage would be enough for 40x ? i have it right now at 33x 1.15v when i have dialed in the cores . If i keep it at 34x it jumps auto to 40x which will probably be a sweet spot i think and what would be best to stress it ,, x264 again and perhaps aida64 cache ?


Depends on CPU but vast majority of the cases, 1.2v is enough.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Well, Prime has been mentioned, I thought "outdated" stressing programs were still useful....


Yeah, but Linpack 28k FTW!!!!!!!!!!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Okay, I figured out a way to avoid the issues with running the 64-bit version of the benchmark by re-doing the script and creating an executable to do the temp install/de-install of the 64-bit version of Avisynth. I also updated the x264 encoder to the newest version, and changed some of the nomenclature in the batch file (including the name). So this version should work for all users without having to mess with running as administrator. Just run the x264_Stability_Test batch file.
> 
> http://www.2shared.com/file/yNZzmwrI/x264_Stability_Test.html
> 
> I also created a version that just has the new script stuff in it (and not the whole program) - you can just drop this into the original folder and run the x264_Stability_Test batch file. It will be using the old version of x264, but otherwise is the same.
> 
> http://www.2shared.com/file/kWYN_1eF/x264_Stability_Test_Addon.html


I will update the links accordingly.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *entrophy*
> 
> Another OC (found out I was able to run 4.5 ghz at a much lower vcore - just had to raise my CPU input voltage from 1.8 to 1.9:
> 
> Username: Entrophy
> CPU Model: 4770k
> Core Multiplier: 4.5 ghz
> CPU VID: 1.213
> Vcore: 1.212
> Uncore Multiplier: 4,3 ghz
> Uncore Voltage: 1.180
> Cooling Solution: Noctua NH-D14
> Stability Test: Intel Extreme Utility
> Batch Number: dunno
> Ram Speed: 2.133 mhz with 11-12-11-30 timings
> Ram Voltage: 1.6
> Input Voltage: 1.900
> LLC Setting: High
> Motherboard: Gigabyte Z87X-UD3H
> 
> Edit: crashed and had to raise CPU VID from 1.203 to 1.213. Weird thing is that even though I've raised it the Vcore stays at 1.212 at load as was the case before I changed the VID.
> 
> I've been testing stability by playing CS: GO and listening to music on YouTube. As far as I know not all programs are able to use AVX. Could it be the case that my PC needed more VID for programs without the ability to run AVX to run properly since the max vcore stays the same (and I don't crash anymore)?


Okie. Did you 4.6ghz OC change?


----------



## fleetfeather

I still don't think anyone's beaten my old 4.4/3.5 @ 1.375/1.25 chip yet









We should really start a 7z Master Race club too. Legit the first app I download during a fresh OS install (need it for driver unzips anyways)


----------



## BoredErica

Just noticed, for the first time, the average OC in my chart has gone past multiplier 45.5x , we're at 45.6 on average now.


----------



## entrophy

I thought I would settle at 4.6 ghz but as the temperature increased outside so did my CPU temp: 1 core hit 81 C. Since 80 C is my limit I decided to downclock.
Because of that I found out that I was able to run 4.5 ghz at a much lower Vcore than I thought possible (I thought I needed like 1.250 - but this isn't the case when I raise input voltage from 1.8 > 1.9). I might as well stay at 4.5 ghz - temps don't go over 71 C now so this is probably gonna work even in the summer! I don't think 100 mhz more is worth the extra 10 C.

Do you only add 1 OC each member by the way?


----------



## fritzdis

I got a really good deal on a 2nd 4670k, and it looks to be about 2-3 multipliers better at a given voltage, so my first chip is going back. Here are my most recent fully stable settings for that first chip:

Username: fritzdis
CPU Model: 4670k
Core Multiplier: 42x
CPU VID: 1.16
Vcore: 1.184
Uncore Multiplier: 33x
Uncore Voltage: 1.15
Cooling Solution: Noctua NH-U14S
Stability Test: x264 (25 loops), Prime95 27.9 Large FFT (8.75 hours)
Batch Number: Malay L323C681
Ram Speed: 1333 MHz
Ram Voltage: Auto
Input Voltage: 1.8
LLC Setting: 8
Motherboard: Asus Z87-A

No screenshot since I already pulled the chip. I'm not sure if this should be charted, as I hadn't yet tried raising my memory speeds or uncore (although that chip seemed very sensitive to those increases).


----------



## chumanga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fritzdis*
> 
> Have you made sure that all C-states are set to Enabled in the BIOS? The Auto setting doesn't seem to be sufficient to allow Vcore to drop in manual mode. At least, my Z87-A works that way.


Oh, for me it dont work vdrop at manual mode, i try with this c-states enable and then auto and same thing, my vid stay at full 1.15v when 800mhz.

People saying to trust the vcore instead of VID in hwinfo64 but for my viewing vcore ever show to me when idle 0.000v in any voltage mode(manual,adaptive,auto), and VID show ~0,670v when idle in adaptive mode. If im not wrong the guy of Asus in video say that manual mode in Asus board gonna be full time max vcore same when idle 800mhz.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fritzdis*
> 
> I got a really good deal on a 2nd 4670k, and it looks to be about 2-3 multipliers better at a given voltage, so my first chip is going back. Here are my most recent fully stable settings for that first chip:
> 
> Username: fritzdis
> CPU Model: 4670k
> Core Multiplier: 42x
> CPU VID: 1.16
> Vcore: 1.184
> Uncore Multiplier: 33x
> Uncore Voltage: 1.15
> Cooling Solution: Noctua NH-U14S
> Stability Test: x264 (25 loops), Prime95 27.9 Large FFT (8.75 hours)
> Batch Number: Malay L323C681
> Ram Speed: 1333 MHz
> Ram Voltage: Auto
> Input Voltage: 1.8
> LLC Setting: 8
> Motherboard: Asus Z87-A
> 
> No screenshot since I already pulled the chip. I'm not sure if this should be charted, as I hadn't yet tried raising my memory speeds or uncore (although that chip seemed very sensitive to those increases).


Charted.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *entrophy*
> 
> I thought I would settle at 4.6 ghz but as the temperature increased outside so did my CPU temp: 1 core hit 81 C. Since 80 C is my limit I decided to downclock.
> Because of that I found out that I was able to run 4.5 ghz at a much lower Vcore than I thought possible (I thought I needed like 1.250 - but this isn't the case when I raise input voltage from 1.8 > 1.9). I might as well stay at 4.5 ghz - temps don't go over 71 C now so this is probably gonna work even in the summer! I don't think 100 mhz more is worth the extra 10 C.
> 
> Do you only add 1 OC each member by the way?


I try to.


----------



## EarlZ

I've been overclocking with HT enabled and my voltages are set that way but I wont be using HT anymore as I've shifted the encoding task to another rig, I understand that overclocking will vary from chip to chip but on average how much more does HT need for the OC to become stable as I intend to turn off HT and run at lower voltages, I wont have enough time to stress test though


----------



## entrophy

I understand, you're busy enough as it is!


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *entrophy*
> 
> I understand, you're busy enough as it is!


Oh, I misread the point of the question. I can add multiple settings, but only one will be shown in the main chart. Any other settings for other multipliers goes in a seperate section after the chart. If you look at the Google doc and scroll all the way down, you'll see what I mean.


----------



## entrophy

Interesting! I'll check it out.


----------



## Akehage

Downloaded the new x264 now and it works! - thanks for fixing it m8!

Have never used this one before so a bit unfamilliar with it. Is it okay to do like 5 runs just? And if stable, try for more? And then for the last run, do it over night?

No Bsod with this one compared to Prime95 (did 5 runs). And the temps are lower here to (CPU load are not 100% here though).

But this is a good test you think? Maybe I can "be stable" at higher multi if not even trying Prime








Ill guess that bsod with Prime maybe not an issue, no other real life computing would do what prime does...


----------



## SgtRotty

I need some help with these power saving features. I have the z87g45 board. My problem is i have EIST on which is dynamic for core multiplier. When im in windows at desktop using CPUZ,HWMONITOR, and Coretemp, my cpu frequency never drops to x8. Ive used the cstates and can get the volts to drop down to as low as.040. Only way to get my multi to drop is thru using powersaving mode thru windowz. I thought it should work if i had it set to balanced?? When i use powersving mode it seems more sluggish. Is there something im missing?? I can post pics of my bios if needed...
Thx in advance!!


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Akehage*
> 
> Downloaded the new x264 now and it works! - thanks for fixing it m8!
> 
> Have never used this one before so a bit unfamilliar with it. Is it okay to do like 5 runs just? And if stable, try for more? And then for the last run, do it over night?
> 
> No Bsod with this one compared to Prime95 (did 5 runs). And the temps are lower here to (CPU load are not 100% here though).
> 
> But this is a good test you think? Maybe I can "be stable" at higher multi if not even trying Prime
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ill guess that bsod with Prime maybe not an issue, no other real life computing would do what prime does...


Info has been in the first page.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SgtRotty*
> 
> I need some help with these power saving features. I have the z87g45 board. My problem is i have EIST on which is dynamic for core multiplier. When im in windows at desktop using CPUZ,HWMONITOR, and Coretemp, my cpu frequency never drops to x8. Ive used the cstates and can get the volts to drop down to as low as.040. Only way to get my multi to drop is thru using powersaving mode thru windowz. I thought it should work if i had it set to balanced?? When i use powersving mode it seems more sluggish. Is there something im missing?? I can post pics of my bios if needed...
> Thx in advance!!


Did you restart after setting balanced power mode?

It works with balanced for me, I never even tried powersaving mode.


----------



## Akehage

What are your settings here regarding this windows power scheme?


And @ Darkwizzie, I have read the info, thats why my question was asked the way they were. I dont know how to look at the different tests.
When you say you are stable, are you also running Prime?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Akehage*
> 
> What are your settings here regarding this windows power scheme?
> 
> 
> And @ Darkwizzie, I have read the info, thats why my question was asked the way they were. I dont know how to look at the different tests.
> When you say you are stable, are you also running Prime?


I know you've said you've read it, I'm saying you missed the specific part I'm talking about. Guide recommends to run x264 overnight to declare stability for final OC. It's right before the link used to download x264.

Stable means stable enough for your own tastes.



Not sure what I'm looking at.


----------



## Jodiuh

4.4Ghz! FINALLY!

Is 1.44V in CPU-Z and 80C in BF4 pushing it for air?


----------



## Akehage

I think that 1.44 on 4.4 is pretty high. I would not consider that a victory









If someone has an answer to that power management option I have, please look into that.

@Darkwizzie, Okay, I will never ever ask again something that may be written on the first page







(just wanted to know what others generally use to say "Hey Im stable now at 4.7"


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> 4.4Ghz! FINALLY!
> 
> Is 1.44V in CPU-Z and 80C in BF4 pushing it for air?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Akehage*
> 
> I think that 1.44 on 4.4 is pretty high. I would not consider that a victory
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If someone has an answer to that power management option I have, please look into that.
> 
> @Darkwizzie, Okay, I will never ever ask again something that may be written on the first page
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (just wanted to know what others generally use to say "Hey Im stable now at 4.7"


If calling it a victory makes him happy, let's make him happy.









I don't know why your screenshot is different from mine. I just set balanced and I was good to go.

Not sure what your last comment means.


----------



## SgtRotty

I dont know what i did to mess up my power features in windows.i fixed my problem by applying defaults for balanced mode everything works now! Mustve had something to do with disabling hibernation or something like that...


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SgtRotty*
> 
> I dont know what i did to mess up my power features in windows.i fixed my problem by applying defaults for balanced mode everything works now! Mustve had something to do with disabling hibernation or something like that...


Oh ok, glad it works for you.


----------



## DarkReign32

Make sure in power management that the processors minimum state isn't set at 100%. Otherwise it won't down clock.

http://linustechtips.com/main/topic/41234-intel-haswell-4670k-4770k-overclocking-guide/

Refer to the "haswell low power modes" section.


----------



## BoredErica

Why does my power options menu no even have an option to tweak that, lol.


----------



## DarkReign32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Why does my power options menu no even have an option to tweak that, lol.


Anything such as EIST in bios disabled?


----------



## Jedson3614

Am I a "NON" Enthusiast fro not buying socket 2011? As far as overclocking goes isn't socket 1150 really good ? Granted I understand Haswell is a hit or miss in the silicon lottery but, doesn't owning socket 1150 still make you an enthusiast or is that just classified for socket 2011 ?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkReign32*
> 
> Anything such as EIST in bios disabled?


Oh right, maybe you're right.

Kk, I'll add this info into the guide later.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jedson3614*
> 
> Am I a "NON" Enthusiast fro not buying socket 2011? As far as overclocking goes isn't socket 1150 really good ? Granted I understand Haswell is a hit or miss in the silicon lottery but, doesn't owning socket 1150 still make you an enthusiast or is that just classified for socket 2011 ?


Enthusiast is a mindset. An enthusiast could still be on LGA775 for all I care. As long as he is learning and trying to push hardware to its furthest extent, I consider him or her an enthusiast.

EDIT: Enthusiast: a person who is highly interested in a particular activity or subject.


----------



## DarkReign32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Enthusiast is a mindset. An enthusiast could still be on LGA775 for all I care. As long as he is learning and trying to push hardware to its furthest extent, I consider him or her an enthusiast.
> 
> EDIT: Enthusiast: a person who is highly interested in a particular activity or subject.


^ This

The difference between LGA1150 and LGA2011, aside from performance, is money. Money does not an enthusiast make.


----------



## Jedson3614

I appreciate the feedback, It was more of a statement to get people going because I was reading and I thought the same thing, I noticed 2011 is considered the enthusiast platform, and i was like well just because I don't have 2011 doesn't mean i'm not an enthusiast for overclocking or pc's. Even though my CPU does suck







4.2 ghz what a joke LMAO, and no I didn't say that to get help because I have gotten all the help I can both from SIN and this thread. My CPU JUST SUCKS.


----------



## DarkReign32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Oh right, maybe you're right.
> 
> Kk, I'll add this info into the guide later.


Also with boards that have the "fixed" and "dynamic" mode feature for the cpu clock, such as ours, enabling "fixed" disables EIST. I'm pretty sure most would be aware, but it's not a bad thing to remind people of.


----------



## Akehage

But I am having EIST disabled to and still I am the one having these extra power management options?


----------



## DarkReign32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Akehage*
> 
> But I am having EIST disabled to and still I am the one having these extra power management options?


So even with EIST disabled you can set your minimum power state? Well then I'm at a loss.


----------



## Akehage

Yes, just double checked. EIST can be disabled from 2 different places in my BIOS (Asus). On in the tweaker tab. (called "Enhanced Intel SpeedStep® Technology" and also another one at CPU Power management in another menu just called "EIST"

Ill guess theese maybe are linked to each other. But both of them are disabled for me anyway.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkReign32*
> 
> Also with boards that have the "fixed" and "dynamic" mode feature for the cpu clock, such as ours, enabling "fixed" disables EIST. I'm pretty sure most would be aware, but it's not a bad thing to remind people of.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Akehage*
> 
> But I am having EIST disabled to and still I am the one having these extra power management options?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkReign32*
> 
> So even with EIST disabled you can set your minimum power state? Well then I'm at a loss.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Akehage*
> 
> Yes, just double checked. EIST can be disabled from 2 different places in my BIOS (Asus). On in the tweaker tab. (called "Enhanced Intel SpeedStep® Technology" and also another one at CPU Power management in another menu just called "EIST"
> 
> Ill guess theese maybe are linked to each other. But both of them are disabled for me anyway.


Well,

1. Yes Dark, the next guide update will include info on MSI board's multiplier mode setting.

2. Second, EIST does not affect idle power. EIST affects idle core clock. On MSI mobo, idle core clock is independent of idle voltage. On MSI, idle voltage is determined by C states and idle core clock is determined by EIST.
3. All this will be thouroughly ironed out by me in the next guide update, at least for MSI anyways. For Asus and other brands I'll just put a blanket statement out right now, as board power features vary so much.


----------



## Wirerat

I cannot raise my cache freq above 39 without getting errors.

Vcore 1.343
Core feq 4.7
Cache volt 1.260
Cache freq 39
input voltage 2.1 volts
Ram 2400 1.68v
XTU test can reach 81c during the 10min stress at the above settings.

I had my cache voltage at 1.35 and lowered my ram to 1300 and it still freezes above 3.9 cache freq. I only wanted to run it at 4.2 I have tried everything I can find in these forums. The only way I can run 4.7 core is with cache 3.9 or below. I think OC the cache with 4.7 is reaching thermol limits but its hard to tell. it will pass everything then freeze doing something light like watching a video.

my cache overclocks to 1/1 at 4.5ghz and below with 4.6core being 4.4 cache.

I am finding mixed answers on leaving such a large spread between cache and core but my benchmarks show the 4.7 core being the strongest.

Is this common as you reach the chips higher OC for cache to get hard to oc ?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> I cannot raise my cache freq above 39 without getting errors.
> 
> Vcore 1.343
> Core feq 4.7
> Cache volt 1.260
> Cache freq 39
> input voltage 2.1 volts
> Ram 2400 1.68v
> XTU test can reach 81c during the 10min stress at the above settings.
> 
> I had my cache voltage at 1.35 and lowered my ram to 1300 and it still freezes above 3.9 cache freq. I only wanted to run it at 4.2 I have tried everything I can find in these forums. The only way I can run 4.7 core is with cache 3.9 or below. I think OC the cache with 4.7 is reaching thermol limits but its hard to tell. it will pass everything then freeze doing something light like watching a video.
> 
> my cache overclocks to 1/1 at 4.5ghz and below with 4.6core being 4.4 cache.
> 
> I am finding mixed answers on leaving such a large spread between cache and core but my benchmarks show the 4.7 core being the strongest.
> 
> Is this common as you reach the chips higher OC for cache to get hard to oc ?


Mixed answers? Unless people have evidence to back up their claims, their words are garbage. You decided to check it out for yourself before drinking the cool-aid and kudos to you for that, good idea. This thread is anti 1:1 cache ratio. I have benchmarks after benchmarks showing the 1:1 cache ratio idea is useless. For a frame of reference, people were talking about how using an extra 0.08 vcore or so to raise one multiplier is 'not worth it' because we can't tell any real world benefits. Well, ok. I constantly showed that an increase in multiplier by 1 is larger difference than uncore by 7. So now we divide an amount of performance increase which we 'can't tell any real world benefits' and divide that increase by 7.

All of my stances on uncore is listed on the first page, along with charts and benchmarks. I'm assuming you don't know that this is a thread revolving around my guide on the first page, because the guide on the first page contains a link showing 120 overclock settings from 120 different OCN members. You can easily draw a conclusion from looking at the data there. So yes, it is common to be unable to reach 1:1 cache ratio at higher OCs. This is why the idea of 1:1 cache ratio is detrimental to the common Haswell owner: it tempts people to get 1:1 and because 1:1 is harder to achieve at higher core clocks, they'll want to lower core clock just to get 1:1.

So really, I wouldn't worry about your cache ratio. You have it at 3.9 already. Now on the other hand, your cache seems to be OCing very poorly compared to your core overclock which is definately above average. So I guess my first question would be, is your core OC truly stable? Have you spent some time using your computer normally with that core OC? Because it's much more confusing if your core is unstable - then how do we know if your uncore is stable or it's just core acting up, or if it's both?

On the other hand, from personal testing on my CPU and a few other members, unstable uncore often results in 124 Bsods and lock-ups. There's not all that much to uncore OCing... just raise uncore and raise voltage, so either it works or it doesn't. I mean, you could try upping that uncore voltage by a bit, but if you really can't get past x39 I wouldn't sweat it.

If you're interested, try testing uncore at 3.4ghz vs 3.9ghz and see just how small the difference is. That's 3.4ghz uncore and 4.7ghz core, that's over a ghz of a gap. In theory that should produce super ultra mega bottlenecks, right? Once you see how small of a difference it makes, it might bring your spirits up.









Regardless of whether you take my advice or not, can you fill out this form when your OC is done please? Like I said, I'm keeping track of OCN members' OC settings for reference.

Username:
CPU Model:
Core Multiplier: [If you used Blck strap, put what Blck and mention your resulting frequency]
CPU VID: This is the CPU core voltage value you input into BIOS.
Vcore: This is the CPU Vcore reading from Hwinfo or HWMonitor under load. "Load" depends on what you're stressing.
Uncore Multiplier:
Uncore Voltage:
Cooling Solution:
Stability Test: [Any test is OK, synthetic or not. List how long test is run.]
Batch Number: [Malay or Costa Rica chip? Please list the entire batch number if you can.]
Ram Speed: [Timings if you know them.]
Ram Voltage: [If stock, ignore this.]
Input Voltage: [aka VCCIN, Vrin, Eventual Input Voltage]
LLC Setting: [If you didn't change default, say AUTO]
Motherboard:


----------



## Wirerat

Here is some info for your log . This is not the 4670k I posted about earlier. This is the first one I purchased. Even though it did not overclock really high the temps were almost even and rather low across all the cores compared to my new one at the same voltage.

Username: Wirerat
CPU Model: 4670k
Core Multiplier: 44
CPU VID: 1.362
Vcore: 1.78
Uncore Multiplier: 42
Uncore Voltage:1.3
Cooling Solution: H110 push only stock fans
Stability Test: 60 mins XTU cpu stress. XTU benchmark. CInebench. Valley
Batch Number: Costa Rica 3314B754
Ram Speed: 2400 mhz 11-13-13-34-1
Ram Voltage: 1.68v
Input Voltage: 2.1v
LLC Setting: [AUTO]
Motherboard: Asus Z87-Plus


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Thanks for the response. Well my 4.7 core passes cinebench and 30 mins of XTU. I dnt care for burning it up with hours of prime. I can play BF4 at the listied settings. Normally I can expose instability unless I am just a small voltage adjusment away.
> 
> I ran the pc for 2 whole days before I ever touched the Cache. I am certain the instability was introduced when i decided to raise cache. it doesnt BSOD it does a freeze thing like when you try bad ram timings. But I do notice a temp increase.
> 
> the cache will oc up to 4.4 if the core is lower.


Yeah, your thermal headroom isn't there because you're not using Prime, you're getting the higher temps from gaming. Well, I don't know what temp range you consider to be too high or too low. Often I can just tell people, stop using Prime and use x264 and boom, there is your thermal headroom.

I'm afraid there's not much left to add from my first post though. I would give 1.28, even 1.3v a shot to see if that let's you get the next multiplier for uncore. Past that, I just don't feel it's worth it. Let me know what you end up doing.


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Thanks for the response. Well my 4.7 core passes cinebench and 30 mins of XTU. I dnt care for burning it up with hours of prime. I can play BF4 at the listied settings. Normally I can expose instability unless I am just a small voltage adjusment away.
> 
> I ran the pc for 2 whole days before I ever touched the Cache. I am certain the instability was introduced when i decided to raise cache. it doesnt BSOD it does a freeze thing like when you try bad ram timings. But I do notice a temp increase.
> 
> the cache will oc up to 4.4 if the core is lower. I read how some ppl get that last 100mhz core by dropping ram speeds. My chip doesnt seem to care what I do with the ram 1300-2400 gain me nothing.
> 
> again I appreciate it.


You don't have to burn it up with hours of prime.
Just learn how to use the program and you can test 5-10 minutes instead of spending 30min-1hour on stress tests.

Yesterday I ran x264 for basically 20minutes, I loaded prime95 for fun, I set 90% of system ram 5minute cycle and ran 1344-1344 fft size, got a bsod in not even a minute.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Yeah, your thermal headroom isn't there because you're not using Prime, you're getting the higher temps from gaming. Well, I don't know what temp range you consider to be too high or too low. Often I can just tell people, stop using Prime and use x264 and boom, there is your thermal headroom.
> 
> I'm afraid there's not much left to add from my first post though. I would give 1.28, even 1.3v a shot to see if that let's you get the next multiplier for uncore. Past that, I just don't feel it's worth it. Let me know what you end up doing.


You are right in the sense prime delivers unrealistic amounts of heat to the chip. It's also sensless to run x264 overnight to look for a bsod when prime can create a bsod in 1/16th the amount of time.
Most people don't even know how to run the proper stress test on prime, there should be a prime version now with the haswell support too


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chumanga*
> 
> Oh, for me it dont work vdrop at manual mode, i try with this c-states enable and then auto and same thing, my vid stay at full 1.15v when 800mhz.
> 
> People saying to trust the vcore instead of VID in hwinfo64 but for my viewing vcore ever show to me when idle 0.000v in any voltage mode(manual,adaptive,auto), and VID show ~0,670v when idle in adaptive mode. If im not wrong the guy of Asus in video say that manual mode in Asus board gonna be full time max vcore same when idle 800mhz.


VID is not Vcore

You want to see your Vcore. It can be difficult on Asus boards because the sensors are all wonky and weird (surprised that they messed it up so badly still)


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> You don't have to burn it up with hours of prime.
> Just learn how to use the program and you can test 5-10 minutes instead of spending 30min-1hour on stress tests.
> 
> Yesterday I ran x264 for basically 20minutes, I loaded prime95 for fun, I set 90% of system ram 5minute cycle and ran 1344-1344 fft size, got a bsod in not even a minute.
> You are right in the sense prime delivers unrealistic amounts of heat to the chip. It's also sensless to run x264 overnight to look for a bsod when prime can create a bsod in 1/16th the amount of time.
> Most people don't even know how to run the proper stress test on prime, there should be a prime version now with the haswell support too


If he's thermally limited while playing a video game, he sure as hell can't use Prime or his computer will crater. That's the point. Sure, you can run Prime for a less amount of time, but if you're pushing voltage to the max, it's not feasible no matter how short the test is because the temps are too bad. This is why Prime is not feasible.

There is a Prime with Haswell designs. 28.3 and it is hotter than IBT.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Well, Prime has been mentioned, I thought "outdated" stressing programs were still useful.... wink.gif


I'm not calling Prime or Linx outdated. I'm calling old, crippled versions of Prime and Linx/Linpack outdated. That counts for Prime 27.9, 28.1, as well as IBT and OCCT versions of linpack. Versions that are not outdated would be ~28.3? and Linx 0.6.5 or newer


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> If he's thermally limited while playing a video game, he sure as hell can't use Prime or his computer will crater. That's the point. Sure, you can run Prime for a less amount of time, but if you're pushing voltage to the max, it's not feasible no matter how short the test is because the temps are too bad. This is why Prime is not feasible.
> 
> There is a Prime with Haswell designs. 28.3 and it is hotter than IBT.


I hear you and I understand people want their "thermally allowed overclocks"

Stability isn't designed to accommodate inferior cooling, if people want to push 1.45v on air I'm doubtful any hardcore stress test will consider their temps.

I just don't appreciate people cluelessly bashing prime when they don't know it's use or how useful it is. I also get people want to play their video games, my standpoint is in a real world environment where you don't want to use the cpu intensive applications to do work with a "almost stable OC"


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> I hear you and I understand people want their "thermally allowed overclocks"
> 
> Stability isn't designed to accommodate inferior cooling, if people want to push 1.45v on air I'm doubtful any hardcore stress test will consider their temps.
> 
> I just don't appreciate people clueless bashing prime when they don't know it's use or how useful it is. I also get people want to play their video games, my standpoint is in a real world environment where you don't want to use the cpu intensive applications to do work with a "almost stable OC"


The motto of this thread is, stable is stable enough if you feel it's stable enough. If you can't even tell for yourself whether you think something is stable enough even after testing, that's on you, not my system. The idea of Prime being stable is arbitrary. Here I'm trying to get people to have the highest OC they can at a stability they feel is acceptable.

Prime might be useful because it saves time in testing, but passing a large amount of x264 is going to be fine all the same. You can make up the 'defciency' of using an easier test by simply running it for longer periods of time and adding a more variety of testing.

Quote:


> *'I must pass all stress tests!'*
> This kind of thinking might had merit in previous generation CPUs, but in Haswell at least, it is a load of bollocks. As you can see from my chart below, the range of temperatures vary wildy from test to test. We are talking about a 45C difference in temperatures. If I had stuck to Linpack or go home, I would be down from 4.6ghz to 4.1ghz. (This is backed up by testing.) This is insane. Linpack is so ridiculously hot, so completely out there, it's not worth counting. The mentality of passing all tests for the sake of stability is more irrational than you might presume at first glance. That kind of mentality means passing whatever test people happen to be able to make. If nobody made Linpack, then you would think your CPU is stable. If somebody made Linpack 2.0 that makes Linpack 1.0 look like child's play, then you might as well never overclock, because Linpack is throttling a few people at STOCK. Indeed, Linpack uses AVX2 which is a new instruction set, but so does x264, and that is one of the coldest benchmarks. Stressing AVX2 set doesn't nessesarily mean high temps and failing Linpack doesn't mean AVX2 instability. And how will you know when to stop stress testing under the original ideology? You can only estimate. Computers are built for using, not for stress testing. If you're running Linpack, and you're under the opinion that you must pass all possible tests, you need to update the math logic for Linpack and run it at MAX setting. That means using up all of your available ram for the largest problem size.
> 
> Run 2-3 different types of stressing programs, and then use your computer normally. If you crash, then it's not stable. What's stable for you might not be stable enough for me. Some people need 100% reliability because of their jobs. Some people can handle a Bsod once a week. NO, saying that you want to pass Linpack 'just in case you use your CPU to extreme limits' is complete hooey. Prime95 is already ridiculous. Linpack is ridiculous on top of ridiculous on top of unicorn blood powered by the core of the sun, worshipped by space aliens. What if there comes out a new normal application that uses as much CPU power as Linpack? Well, there is no hint of that happening, so this is just a 'what if'. Well, what if there comes out a new application that throttles you at stock? Then let's all downclock our CPUs! If you insist on passing every test just because, fine, just don't expect any half-decent overclock. If I hit 95C+ easily at 1.2v with D14, there is no way anybody can hit 1.25v+ with Linpack set to max even after delid and x60 Kraken. And guess what, the average voltage setting for the OC results chart is 1.3v, so what does this tell you? You'll be lucky to stay on 1.25v after delid and liquid cooling and having a stable setting because between Prime 28.3, which discovers stability issues like a god and Linpack at max which raises temps like a god, you will be severely hampered by the combination of both tests.
> 
> Don't give me that 'If you crash on anything, you're unstable, period' crap. Anything is decided by whatever program people decided to make. And if your definition of the word stable means not crashing in anything, ever, then I don't care about what you call stability. You will never know if something is stable by your own criteria because if you pass Prime for 500 hours, what's to say the 501th hour will be stable? That's right, you stop at some arbitrary time. I care about the computer not crashing often enough to annoy me. And that could be once a week, once a month, once a year, never, every 5 seconds. But as long as I'm fine with it, that's all that matters because it's MY CPU.
> 
> If you're ever Bsoding 'too much', all you have to do, if you are in the heat of the moment, is to lower the multiplier by one and BOOM, rock solid stability.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> A stable overclock can handle any real world application or situation. Not only what you use it for.


That's what i go for; hence OC passes every single program that i know of aside from linpack and prime (with avx enabled)


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> I'm sorry but using delusional justifications for thing to make your argument correct is not very good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stable means stable. 0% stable and 100% stable. Misinterpretation of the word is to ones own intelligence.
> Creating a thread and posting your opinion doesn't make you right, doesn't make your opinion fact. Arguing semantics with one person would be stupid when there is millions who understand the definition.
> 
> sta·ble1
> ˈstābəl/
> adjective
> adjective: stable; comparative adjective: stabler; superlative adjective: stablest
> 
> 1.
> *not likely to change or fail; firmly established.*
> "a stable relationship"
> synonyms: secure, solid, strong, steady, firm, sure, steadfast, unwavering, unvarying, unfaltering, unfluctuating; More
> 
> Example:
> Receiving a stable paycheck means you get paid every week. Doesn't mean one week your paycheck will magically disappear.


And how likely is likely and how unlikely is unlikely?

THAT'S RIGHT IT'S ALL DOWN TO PERSONAL OPINION.


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> And how likely is likely and how unlikely is unlikely?
> 
> THAT'S RIGHT IT'S ALL DOWN TO PERSONAL OPINION.


If you want to go to a college professor to argue 1+1=11 that is your own problem. You just need to accept what the word means and not what you want it to mean because you made a "fancy thread"









Everyone is entitled to an opinion, just don't be ignorant and oblivious that FACTS are FACTS and OPINIONS are OPINIONS
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> That's what i go for; hence OC passes every single program that i know of aside from linpack and prime (with avx enabled)


Agreed, if your OC can handle everything it's practically stable. If your OC can only handle what you do, it ___works for you___ which does not mean it's *STABLE*


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lombardsoup*
> 
> ...this went downhill fast. Are we OCing Haswell or OCing our whining and moaning skills?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Oh for gods sake
> 
> shut up both of you


I just reported the post. It's all good. I'm not replying to somebody I blocked.

I suggest you do the same, report trolls as you see them. Otherwise, it's done here.


----------



## lombardsoup

...you did take his trollbait though, looking back. COUGH MOVING ON


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Oh for gods sake
> 
> shut up both of you


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lombardsoup*
> 
> ...this went downhill fast. Are we OCing Haswell or OCing our whining and moaning skills?


Depends I didn't know we called a OC that can play BF4 for 50 minutes and bsods on COD4 in 5minutes stable









In my defense, this guy raged, insulted, blocked, and then reported me.
I don't think i need to "attack his character" for him to show what his bones and bloods are made of


----------



## Cyro999

Why so mad at me dark?


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> Depends I didn't know we called a OC that can play BF4 for 50 minutes and bsods on COD4 in 5minutes stable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In my defense, this guy raged, insulted, blocked, and then reported me.
> I don't think i need to "attack his character" for him to show what his bones and bloods are made of


More than 1 person has run 24 hours of prime95 to call it 100% rock solid stable & crashed while browsing the web, it kinda goes both ways.

1 person stability tests for 1 hour & never crashes with anything he does on the PC after that test with the same settings. Another runs 1000 hours of tests & never crashes with anything he does on the PC after that either.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> [/B]
> 
> sta·ble1
> ˈstābəl/
> adjective
> adjective: stable; comparative adjective: stabler; superlative adjective: stablest
> 
> 1.
> not likely to change or fail; firmly established.
> "a stable relationship"
> synonyms: secure, solid, strong, steady, firm, sure, steadfast, unwavering, unvarying, unfaltering, unfluctuating; More
> 
> Example:
> Receiving a stable paycheck means you get paid every week. Doesn't mean one week your paycheck will magically disappear.


Both kinda fit that definition. Stability is a personal opinion, as long as it doesn't crash on you after determining for yourself that it is stable, does it matter what test(s) were used or amount of time it was tested?
Only in a club that has 'run this test for XXXX time at XXXX difficulty' to meet the requirements.


----------



## fleetfeather

Hulk, I'm looking forward to reading your guide on achieving a true, dictionary-defined stable overclock for haswell.


----------



## [CyGnus]

Lets keep it on topic guys thank you









What FTW420 said is very true, when we overclock there is no such thing as 100% stable


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:
Originally Posted by *lombardsoup* 

...you did take his trollbait though, looking back. COUGH MOVING ON

What can I say, I'm vulnerable to trolls.

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Cyro999* 

Why so mad at me dark?

Seriously? You're going to post this kind of stuff on my thread? Take it to PM at the very least, not here.

Quote:
Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]* 

Lets keep it on topic guys thank you










> What FTW420 said is very true, when we overclock there is no such thing as 100% stable


I was going to say, be careful, now Incredible Hulk will come and eat your bones. But you're a moderator and ergo, untouchable. But I agree with you on both points.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Hulk, I'm looking forward to reading your guide on achieving a true, dictionary-defined stable overclock for haswell.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> More than 1 person has run 24 hours of prime95 to call it 100% rock solid stable & crashed while browsing the web, it kinda goes both ways.
> 
> 1 person stability tests for 1 hour & never crashes with anything he does on the PC after that test with the same settings. Another runs 1000 hours of tests & never crashes with anything he does on the PC after that either.
> Both kinda fit that definition. Stability is a personal opinion, as long as it doesn't crash on you after determining for yourself that it is stable, does it matter what test(s) were used or amount of time it was tested?
> Only in a club that has 'run this test for XXXX time at XXXX difficulty' to meet the requirements.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
Click to expand...

Seriously, can we ditch this topic now? Apologize you even had to see the BS that went on 10 minutes ago, but let's not elongate this.
It is very obvious who agrees and who don't. How do we tell? We look at who is actually running Prime for their stability test. That's obviously to the core idea of Prime95 being a good stress test and some pre-determined time period to be enough to prove a CPU is stable. It has nothing to do with the dictionary definition of the word and all that nonsense. It's really quite irrelevent.

This thread is for getting a high OC which you are satisfied with. No more, no less. You are welcome to use Prime if you think Prime is the only way. I advise against it, it goes against the mantra of this thread. You are welcome to say your opinion on this matter but once it has been rejected, we don't want to hear it yet again. If you want Ultra Stability Haswell version, go to a thread that caters to your needs or start one, but that's not the purpose of this thread.

I'm almost tempted to go finish up the rest of my guide update just so I can post it here so this post too, doesn't become vacuous of content.

I'm so exhausted, so drained of will to continue spending hours testing everything Haswell related. They say it takes a hundred compliments to negate a troll and I agree, even though it shouldn't. I just don't want to see any more debate on Prime or die because the debate is over and I don't want to see the debate or see Incrediblehulk anymore.

Thank you.


----------



## lombardsoup

SHADDAP AND ANSWER MUH QUESHUNZ lol

Curious about something. If I decide to go full ****** with voltage (over 1.45) what are some reasonably priced cooling solutions within a few hundred dollars?


----------



## [CyGnus]

Darkwizzie no harm done in fact you do more good than anything else with this thread, its normal to have a argument with someone as long as we know how to behave








Keep up the good work


----------



## [CyGnus]

lombardsoup the first thing you should do is delliding after that a good air cooler is enough something in the 50€ area is good but if you can spend more like you say get a D14 if not the HR-02 Macho is pretty decent


----------



## DarkReign32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lombardsoup*
> 
> SHADDAP AND ANSWER MUH QUESHUNZ lol
> 
> Curious about something. If I decide to go full ****** with voltage (over 1.45) what are some reasonably priced cooling solutions within a few hundred dollars?


Thermaltake Water 2.0 Extreme







If you can find it with a rebate then it's a great deal. I picked mine up for $59. There's also the H220, unless you live in the US. Then you'll have to wait for the revision. The CM 240L is made by swiftech though. The Kraken X60 is a good option assuming your case supports it.


----------



## lombardsoup

Noted. I like my TC14PE but the build quality is all over the place, had to ask for a replacement mounting kit after the first broke off. Also had to replace one entire heatsink, pipes were crimped.

I'll consider these should some extra money come down the pipe.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lombardsoup*
> 
> SHADDAP AND ANSWER MUH QUESHUNZ lol
> 
> Curious about something. If I decide to go full ****** with voltage (over 1.45) what are some reasonably priced cooling solutions within a few hundred dollars?


kk

Ironically it relates to stress test. Well actually, no it doesn't, because running Prime on 1.45 is.... yeah, no, not going to happen, I don't care what cooling solution you run, no, just no. If you run x264 you can probably survive with D14. Well, it's cutting it a little close (my D14 seems to be on crack because I'm getting low temps compared to everybody else). But if I had to get 1.45v I can definately stomach the temps, after all I am at 1.42v already, it's not such a large jump. If you have a 4770k though, things will get hotter than the 4670k. The way I see it, there are really a few options:

1. D14/Silver Arrow (Silver Arrow being slightly cheaper and better performing but not as quiet)

2. x60 Kraken (Ok, everybody wants h100i but from what I've read x60 is slightly better)

3. Custom Loop

Those are really it. Oh, and delid. Meh.

I mean, the H220 is nice, in that's it's quiet. If you're trying to build a silent ninja build, that is a great contender. But just performance wise in my mind the x60 beats out the others by a small margin. I may be wrong, but yeah.

If you asked this question a few months ago I'd simply say, depends on whether the CPU can scale to such a high voltage... But nowadays the 'voltage walls' are really just walls caused by low Vrin for the most part. So if you're willing to push as you say, a ******ed Vcore, makes sense you're willing to push a ******ed Vrin, right? So shouldn't be a problem.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> Darkwizzie no harm done in fact you do more good than anything else with this thread, its normal to have a argument with someone as long as we know how to behave
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep up the good work


I get into debates all the time. I've written books centered around controversial topics, in fact. People that disagree with me is not uncommon. I like to be right. But the thing is, when you stop debating the merits of an argument and start attacking the person, the debate has just turned into flinging poop. It's one thing to disagree angrily, it's another thing to make your ENTIRE POST a post attacking the person's look, race, nationality, age, maturity, intelligence, etc. Then it's objectively spam. OCN.net has a better community than many places, for example Youtube. I've had a fair share of trolls on the net' but I didn't expect it on OCN.net. It's easier to brush off a random racist comment on Youtube than to take this on OCN.net.

But shunning out people that are rude and don't make sense is something I really ought to learn how to do better, for everybody's sake. They say, be proffessional, and it's for the customers... in this case, for the people reading the thread who don't want to stumble across 50 angry posts.

Anyways, thank you for those kind words.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkReign32*
> 
> Thermaltake Water 2.0 Extreme
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you can find it with a rebate then it's a great deal. I picked mine up for $59. There's also the H220, unless you live in the US. Then you'll have to wait for the revision. The CM 240L is made by swiftech though. The Kraken X60 is a good option assuming your case supports it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lombardsoup*
> 
> SHADDAP AND ANSWER MUH QUESHUNZ lol
> 
> Curious about something. If I decide to go full ****** with voltage (over 1.45) what are some reasonably priced cooling solutions within a few hundred dollars?


Check this out:

http://www.anandtech.com/show/6984/thermaltake-water-30-closed-loop-cooler-roundup/3

They have the version 3 of the cooling unit, any particular reason why you recommend version 2?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Seriously? You're going to post this kind of stuff on my thread? Take it to PM at the very least, not here.


You blocked me from our private communications, so i asked here


----------



## DarkReign32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Check this out:
> http://www.anandtech.com/show/6984/thermaltake-water-30-closed-loop-cooler-roundup/3
> 
> They have the version 3 of the cooling unit, any particular reason why you recommend version 2?


Version 2.0 has a thicker rad than 3.0. That's the main reason. That and they were offering a big discount plus a $25 MIR. If you can pay less for the TT Water 2.0 Extreme than a the D14 it's a smoking deal


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkReign32*
> 
> Version 2.0 has a thicker rad than 3.0. That's the main reason. That and they were offering a big discount plus a $25 MIR. If you can pay less for the TT Water 2.0 Extreme than a the D14 it's a smoking deal


So the DOWNGRADED the performance of the unit from version 2 to 3?


----------



## lombardsoup

Hands are too mangled from frostbite to delid

Yes, that's my new (piss poor) excuse


----------



## DarkReign32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> So the DOWNGRADED the performance of the unit from version 2 to 3?


YUP! I've seen so many reviews on forums where people just can't fathom why they even did such a thing. It makes no sense from a performance stand point. The only thing I can think of is cost.

http://linustechtips.com/main/topic/42711-thermaltake-water-20-extreme-vs-30-extreme/

There's a discussion. I can say that the 2.0 does NOT have a very high FPI. I've not seen the 3.0 so I can't say either way. But it is the same as the h100 minus corsair link. If they've changed anything, I hope it's the fans. The stock fans on the 2.0 are CRAP! They whine at low RPM. I changed them out completely.


----------



## DarkReign32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lombardsoup*
> 
> Hands are too mangled from frostbite to delid
> 
> Yes, that's my new (piss poor) excuse


...Too mangled to hold a hammer!? COME ON MAN! JOIN UUUUUUUUUS!


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkReign32*
> 
> ...Too mangled to hold a hammer!? COME ON MAN! JOIN UUUUUUUUUS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But not too mangled to type!


Quote:



> Originally Posted by *lombardsoup*
> 
> Hands are too mangled from frostbite to delid
> 
> Yes, that's my new (piss poor) excuse


Warm it up, get it toasty and let's being surgery. See you at the operating table at 0100 hours.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkReign32*
> 
> YUP! I've seen so many reviews on forums where people just can't fathom why they even did such a thing. It makes no sense from a performance stand point. The only thing I can think of is cost.
> 
> http://linustechtips.com/main/topic/42711-thermaltake-water-20-extreme-vs-30-extreme/
> 
> There's a discussion. I can say that the 2.0 does NOT have a very high FPI. I've not seen the 3.0 so I can't say either way. But it is the same as the h100 minus corsair link. If they've changed anything, I hope it's the fans. The stock fans on the 2.0 are CRAP! They whine at low RPM. I changed them out completely.


I wonder how much cooler a custom loop is on average compared to these coolers...


----------



## DarkReign32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Warm it up, get it toasty and let's being surgery. See you at the operating table at 0100 hours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder how much cooler a custom loop is on average compared to these coolers...


Well comparing apples to apples (rad size and all). I suppose the advantages would be better pumps, thicker tubing, and possibly even better QC on the rads. Less change of flux being stuck in the rad itself as it's shipping empty and can be flushed by the user.

I would venture a guess of +- 8 degrees between the two. But again it'll depend on what we're comparing.
I can't see there being a big difference if we're talking something like the Antec 920 (great cooler) vs a custom double thick 120mm rad. Again the pump, and tubing play a major role but the circulation of the liquid itself is still fairly limited. It can't possibly cool fast enough in the 120mm to make that much of a difference. Just a guess though lol

I was originally thinking of going with one of the raystorm kits. I just didn't feel like going through the effort.


----------



## Derp

The auto settings for my gigabyte board sets the core and uncore speed to 3800 and they both drop to 800 at idle. When I overclock the core and manually set uncore to the same 3800 it was before it doesn't down clock at idle anymore but the core clock still drops to 800 when overclocked.

Is this normal?


----------



## Cyro999

Set 35x on 4770k - or 34x on 4670k - for 800mhz idle, 4000mhz load. I can stabilize this with 1.2v but not 1.15v, if memory serves correctly.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> I wonder how much cooler a custom loop is on average compared to these coolers...


It depends HEAVILY on water temperature. If water temp is 5c hotter, is are the CPU* - when the margins are relatively small, 5c can be a large portion of the temperature difference - so rad area/type, fan speeds etc can really matter

*CPU doesn't care if it is at 60c or 70c. At given settings, average will always be for example, 40c above the water temp

Many people make loops without too many rads, throw a gpu in, run low fan speeds etc, let the water delta rise.. I don't think that shows the true power of a custom loop, only the potential to be quiet and functional.


----------



## Wirerat

This is gonna be it for my cpu. I might tweak the ram timings after a few days of use when I know that its stable beyound theses stress tests. it passed everything so hopefully no weird freezes or anything doing something simple.

I spent most of the day trying to get that uncore higher than this but at this point compared to my first chip i am very happy with it. I ran P95 this time around. temps were up to 86 on two cores but when I playing bf4 its never tops 60c

Username: Wirerat
CPU Model: 4670k
Core Multiplier: 47
CPU VID: 1.344
Vcore: 1.36
Uncore Multiplier: 40
Uncore Voltage:1.285
Cooling Solution: H110 push only stock fans
Stability Test: 30 mins XTU cpu stress. p95v2511 10 iterations. XTU benchmark. Cinebench.
Batch Number: [Malay L332B788
Ram Speed: 2400 mhz 11-13-13-34-1
Ram Voltage: 1.68v
Input Voltage: 2.1v
LLC Setting: [AUTO]
Motherboard: Asus Z87-Plus


----------



## Derp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Set 35x on 4770k - or 34x on 4670k - for 800mhz idle, 4000mhz load. I can stabilize this with 1.2v but not 1.15v, if memory serves correctly.


It doesn't matter what uncore I set, it stays stuck at that speed and will not idle at 800 if it's manually set. On auto it clocks down from 3800 to 800 just fine. Is there a setting that I can change to get the uncore to downclock when I have it manually set?


----------



## Cyro999

Ok, so your 4670k (@3.4ghz uncore) or 4770k (@3.5ghz uncore) does not downclock? Other settings those work, but i don't think i've seen a documented case of that value not running at 40x/8x. You checked it in hwinfo and the memory tab of cpu-z 1.64.0?


----------



## Derp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Ok, so your 4670k (@3.4ghz uncore) or 4770k (@3.5ghz uncore) does not downclock? Other settings those work, but i don't think i've seen a documented case of that value not running at 40x/8x. You checked it in hwinfo and the memory tab of cpu-z 1.64.0?


Yeah, it's a 4670k on a z87x-ud3h with the latest beta bios. I'm reading this value from hwinfo. And yeah, it's as I said, any manual uncore setting refuses to drop to 800 at idle with the core. 34x/38x it doesn't matter, only auto will drop down at idle.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derp*
> 
> Yeah, it's a 4670k on a z87x-ud3h with the latest beta bios. I'm reading this value from hwinfo. And yeah, it's as I said, any manual uncore setting refuses to drop to 800 at idle with the core. 34x/38x it doesn't matter, only auto will drop down at idle.


Hmm.. Tried 35x too, just to be safe? I don't actually own a 4670k, and 35x is "the" setting for me - the one that runs 800mhz idle, 4000mhz load. I can confirm it worked like that on f6 and f7, i know nothing of the beta bios's


----------



## Derp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Hmm.. Tried 35x too, just to be safe? I don't actually own a 4670k, and 35x is "the" setting for me - the one that runs 800mhz idle, 4000mhz load. I can confirm it worked like that on f6 and f7, i know nothing of the beta bios's


I tried 35 just to make sure and it also didn't drop at idle. I flipped the switch to my other bios which is running F7 and it behaves as you said, setting 34x results in 4000 uncore that drops to 800 at idle. While I'm thankful that you helped me find this out, I'm disappointed that I'm forced to run 4000 uncore and not the lower value that I want. Does this happen with all z87 motherboards or just gigabyte?


----------



## Cyro999

It's a gigabyte behavior

Honestly i see little reason for worrying about it, given that ~1.17 isn't a lot of voltage on ring at load - though i'd like to have 800mhz idle with 3300 or 4400 load. Are you seeing any benefits from f8 betas? I was hanging for the actual release of it, but it's been quite a while


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derp*
> 
> It doesn't matter what uncore I set, it stays stuck at that speed and will not idle at 800 if it's manually set. On auto it clocks down from 3800 to 800 just fine. Is there a setting that I can change to get the uncore to downclock when I have it manually set?


I just got a 4770K and am playing around with getting the UEFI BIOS sorted.

Right now I have almost everything set on Auto on my Asus Maximus VI Hero (UEFI BIOS 1301). I noticed that the CPU will turbo to 3.9GHz and idle at 800MHz. But no matter what my uncore always stays at 3.9GHz (in CPU-Z and HWInfo).

I'm using the XMP Profile on my RAM to run it at 2,400MHz and I have Min. and Max. CPU Cache Ratios set to Auto.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Cyro999

Might have to manually set min/max cache ratio. Uncore/cache handling is different, manufacturer to manufacturer


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Might have to manually set min/max cache ratio. Uncore/cache handling is different, manufacturer to manufacturer


Thanks. I set Min. CPU Cache Ratio to 8 and left Max. CPU Cache Ratio at Auto and now uncore frequency is exactly tracking with CPU core frequency.

I wonder what the reason is for the default setting being never to downclock the uncore and leave it at 3.9GHz?


----------



## Derp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> It's a gigabyte behavior
> 
> Honestly i see little reason for worrying about it, given that ~1.17 isn't a lot of voltage on ring at load - though i'd like to have 800mhz idle with 3300 or 4400 load. Are you seeing any benefits from f8 betas? I was hanging for the actual release of it, but it's been quite a while


I haven't done enough testing to notice any advantages other than this uncore thing which is a disadvantage in my opinion. I'm still testing but the default uncore voltage is stable so far at 4GHz.

Some fun with the killawatt at stock voltages:

4.2GHz core with 4GHz uncore running XTU cpu stress test = 110w

4.2GHz core with 4GHz uncore running prime 28.3 = 173w

BIG difference....


----------



## BillOhio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derp*
> 
> I haven't done enough testing to notice any advantages other than this uncore thing which is a disadvantage in my opinion. I'm still testing but the default uncore voltage is stable so far at 4GHz.
> 
> Some fun with the killawatt at stock voltages:
> 
> 4.2GHz core with 4GHz uncore running XTU cpu stress test = 110w
> 
> 4.2GHz core with 4GHz uncore running prime 28.3 = 173w
> 
> BIG difference....


Derp, we have the same board and I just bought a 4770K which I'd like to run at 4.2-4.4. I'll be going through the past pages of this thread and checking out your posts. Right now I'm at 4.2 with 1.25 and haven't touched uncore but not stable enough to get very far in a stress test. What are considered the safe ranges for Vcore and uncore?


----------



## Derp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BillOhio*
> 
> Derp, we have the same board and I just bought a 4770K which I'd like to run at 4.2-4.4. I'll be going through the past pages of this thread and checking out your posts. Right now I'm at 4.2 with 1.25 but not stable enough to get very far in a stress test. What are considered the safe ranges for Vcore and uncore?


I'm not the guy to be asking, I'm just starting with Haswell like you. I would suggest reading the first post and asking darkwizzie to lend you advice on specific questions.

Another useful thread is here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1401976/the-gigabyte-z87-haswell-overclocking-oc-guide

It's gigabyte sponsored and lists maximum voltages.


----------



## Derp

The new x264 download is giving me an error when I try to extract it with 7-zip. Says it can not open it as an archive.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derp*
> 
> I haven't done enough testing to notice any advantages other than this uncore thing which is a disadvantage in my opinion. I'm still testing but the default uncore voltage is stable so far at 4GHz.
> 
> Some fun with the killawatt at stock voltages:
> 
> 4.2GHz core with 4GHz uncore running XTU cpu stress test = 110w
> 
> 4.2GHz core with 4GHz uncore running prime 28.3 = 173w
> 
> BIG difference....


Post got deleted blagh

Hey you have a killawatt?

1; It would be cool to add you on skype etc

2; I'd really love some other numbers! In particular, x264* (pass 2) against Linx 0.6.5 with a lot of RAM, which should score about 180+gflops (i got ~208 at 4ghz i think with fast ram)

^In order to take such numbers, an OC such as 1.1vcore, 1.7 vrin, 1.1 ring would probably be best, extreme llc on vrin, and a clock like 40x/33x or 38x/33x (whatever's stable) - With and without HT would also be very interesting, but take a bit longer

much appreciated if you could do that!

* http://dc581.2shared.com/download/yNZzmwrI/x264_Stability_Test.7z?tsid=20140129-102227-7849b374


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BillOhio*
> 
> Derp, we have the same board and I just bought a 4770K which I'd like to run at 4.2-4.4. I'll be going through the past pages of this thread and checking out your posts. Right now I'm at 4.2 with 1.25 and haven't touched uncore but not stable enough to get very far in a stress test. What are considered the safe ranges for Vcore and uncore?


Read the OP of the thread, it should be in there. Reasonably, people are sticking to about 1.35vcore and there's little reason to go over ~1.25 ring, but some go higher


----------



## chumanga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> VID is not Vcore
> 
> You want to see your Vcore. It can be difficult on Asus boards because the sensors are all wonky and weird (surprised that they messed it up so badly still)


Right, i was not believing in 0.00v vcore showing in hwinfo64, but then i disable c-states 6 and 7 in bios, and the vcore at idle coming showing at 0.750v and i see this c-states 6/7 can drop the voltage at idle to 0v.

I installed the Asus suite software to check and this software show some settings of bios, and there show the vcore too and it confirms vcore is at 0.750v at idle and raise when load some app. It was my mistake but now i can see it.

But for now one last doubt, it's about load applications max clock. Programs like cinebench at multi-thread bench use 100% of CPU and make the clock raise to 4ghz and run full bench in that frequency, another one is the aida64 stress test, but apps like winrar benchmark, render at sony vegas, x264 HD benchmark, bf4 or some any game, my clock will vary a lot, changing from 3.5 to 4ghz all time, so no good to a good benchmark result.

Is it the turbo mode implement which ****ed up that clock frequency stability? Only way to run at full speed when needed is disabling EIST at bios or setting high profile at Windows Power Settings and loosing the downclock, vdrop at idle. Become to nostalgic again the CPU's before turbo mode implement have no such problem, will stay max clock under any 20%+ load, and become 800mhz when idle.


----------



## BillOhio

Thanks, I was afraid to go over 1.25 but the extra headroom ought to help with stability. I've opened Sin's thread several times but I confess that it's a bit overwhelming. I'm glad to have found a thread with an ongoing conversation and a place to ask questions.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chumanga*
> 
> But for now one last doubt, it's about load applications max clock. Programs like cinebench at multi-thread bench use 100% of CPU and make the clock raise to 4ghz and run full bench in that frequency, another one is the aida64 stress test, but apps like winrar benchmark, render at sony vegas, x264 HD benchmark, bf4 or some any game, my clock will vary a lot, changing from 3.5 to 4ghz all time, so no good to a good benchmark result.


Sounds like some other issue (like power throttling). Mine sticks at the overclock speed in those tests.


----------



## Cyro999

Max turbo clock is 3.9ghz under one thread load, 3.7ghz under four, so it should bounce between them at stock unless you manually set CPU multi yourself


----------



## BillOhio

wow, lot of ud3hs in this thread. Nice.


----------



## chumanga

For overclock i say, my Asus bios dont let me change cpu ratio if i disable turbo mode, i dont know how to deal with it. I disable turbo mode, cpu ratio automatically become auto, i change cpu ratio to 40, turbo mode automatically becomes enable.


----------



## DarkReign32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BillOhio*
> 
> wow, lot of ud3hs in this thread. Nice.


They're excellent motherboards. I'd be using one too...if I hadn't dropped a tool on the exposed socket and bent the pins


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chumanga*
> 
> For overclock i say, my Asus bios dont let me change cpu ratio if i disable turbo mode, i dont know how to deal with it. I disable turbo mode, cpu ratio automatically become auto, i change cpu ratio to 40, turbo mode automatically becomes enable.


"turbo" has to be enabled for ratio to change. If you're not at stock, you should be able to set etc 42x and it'd stay 42x on all cores


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chumanga*
> 
> For overclock i say, my Asus bios dont let me change cpu ratio if i disable turbo mode, i dont know how to deal with it. I disable turbo mode, cpu ratio automatically become auto, i change cpu ratio to 40, turbo mode automatically becomes enable.


I don't know why you'd want to disable turbo anyway.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> Thanks. I set Min. CPU Cache Ratio to 8 and left Max. CPU Cache Ratio at Auto and now uncore frequency is exactly tracking with CPU core frequency.
> 
> I wonder what the reason is for the default setting being never to downclock the uncore and leave it at 3.9GHz?


Curious.. do you see the cache volts go down? Even in Adaptive mine stays where they are (but then, HWInfo reports it 0.04v [1.23v -> 1.27v] higher than what I set in BIOS).


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Hulk, I'm looking forward to reading your guide on achieving a true, dictionary-defined stable overclock for haswell.


If I did have one I would have no problem going back and forth with you








We all have opinions and interpretations of things, it's just some people are more tolerable of a debate/conversation. Others will rage if you don't go and prove how gravity works to them.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> More than 1 person has run 24 hours of prime95 to call it 100% rock solid stable & crashed while browsing the web, it kinda goes both ways.
> 
> 1 person stability tests for 1 hour & never crashes with anything he does on the PC after that test with the same settings. Another runs 1000 hours of tests & never crashes with anything he does on the PC after that either.
> Both kinda fit that definition. Stability is a personal opinion, as long as it doesn't crash on you after determining for yourself that it is stable, does it matter what test(s) were used or amount of time it was tested?
> Only in a club that has 'run this test for XXXX time at XXXX difficulty' to meet the requirements.


When we take it to that extreme it does work both ways.
When people mention prime, we never know what they are doing on prime for those 24hours.

My concern and personal worry is, I just did 45 passes on x264, so then I load prime and set a X-X FFT with X RAM and I instantly BSOD.
With knowing this, I have to ask myself which "real world" application is going to simulate this work on a cpu, and if I bsod then am I going to lose valuable work or time on whatever I was doing?

*"real life example" I'd like opinions on.. Should I run 1.295 4.4GHz with 1.83vrin which passes overnight runs of x264 and other stress tests or 1.315 4.4GHZ 1.83vrin which handles all including prime with the maximum heat put on it. When I start OC'ing ram and then my uncore, how will I know it is the 1.295 or 1.315 aside from bsod codes?*


----------



## blaze2210

If you get a BSOD, you pay attention to the error code, then make the necessary adjustments....


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> If you get a BSOD, you pay attention to the error code, then make the necessary adjustments....


Yes, I have been doing so but not sure at what point I should stop.
I don't know if the specific FFT and prime version may be conflicting with the chip or it truly can't handle that workload when system is fully stressed.
Guess it will be safer for me to raise vcore than blindly start fiddling with the other settings.

You can imagine how frustrating OC can be







Letting tests run for hours/overnight to produce errors to spend the same amount of time to see if it is resolved just to move onto another setting.

On a side note, I am a bit surprised, I've been seeing the chip stay under 70C on all cores with many tests after dropping x45 to x44 ~1.3ish


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> Yes, I have been doing so but not sure at what point I should stop.


By your dictionary definition of stable, you shouldn't stop until it never bsod's ever.


----------



## tomlev5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> I don't know if the specific FFT and prime version may be conflicting with the chip or it truly can't handle that workload when system is fully stressed.


Prime95 is not conflicting with the chip. Your sistem can't handle the workload.

Some people don't care if their sistem doesen't handle Prime95 load, because you can hardly find a program in real life with such load. Its up to you to decide what is importatnt to you ...


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> By your dictionary definition of stable, you shouldn't stop until it never bsod's ever.


Indeed, which is why I'm not messing with other settings. I can not afford to use this computer for work to have a random BSOD

But I did ask a "Would you rather:" to see how others felt and if maybe someone could provide a different approach to producing the bsod / testing the system.

As one of the mods mentioned, there is no way to produce 100% true stability, only what we can perceive.

Either way, none of this can give a black/white solution to whether the bsod prime is producing related to the work given to the cpu or a conflict from "updated" or "improper" versions to the haswell support







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomlev5*
> 
> Prime95 is not conflicting with the chip. Your sistem can't handle the workload.
> 
> Some people don't care if their sistem doesen't handle Prime95 load, because you can hardly find a program in real life with such load. Its up to you to decide what is importatnt to you ...


Thanks tomlev5







I assumed this much, I was a bit worried considering prime has been updated a few times with "haswell support" and I did not know if this particular update was more efficient than the other one or just something buggy


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> Either way, none of this can give a black/white solution to whether the bsod prime is producing related to the work given to the cpu or a conflict from "updated" or "improper" versions to the haswell support
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks tomlev5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I assumed this much, I was a bit worried considering prime has been updated a few times with "haswell support" and I did not know if this particular update was more efficient than the other one or just something buggy


I've never understood the whole "unsupported" thing with Prime95 and Haswell. Prime is doing the same calculations it has always done, why would it suddenly now be "incompatible" with a new CPU? Makes no sense.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> I've never understood the whole "unsupported" thing with Prime95 and Haswell. Prime is doing the same calculations it has always done, why would it suddenly now be "incompatible" with a new CPU? Makes no sense.


I believe he is referring to older versions of prime that didn't support avx2.

EDIT: Also updated profile pic to best cat gif evar.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I believe he is referring to older versions of prime that didn't support avx2.
> 
> EDIT: Also updated profile pic to best cat gif evar.


I know what he is referring to, but it still doesn't explain why it would be "unsupported" for stress testing. Like Asus was saying you can't test with Prime because it doesn't work with Haswell, as if Haswell calculates differently than Ivy or Sandy. Sure it doesn't test AVX2, but that shouldn't have any affect on its ability to test other instructions.


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I believe he is referring to older versions of prime that didn't support avx2.
> 
> EDIT: Also updated profile pic to best cat gif evar.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> I've never understood the whole "unsupported" thing with Prime95 and Haswell. Prime is doing the same calculations it has always done, why would it suddenly now be "incompatible" with a new CPU? Makes no sense.


Indeed, jameyscott mentioned it.

"It uses Haswell's new fused-multiply-add instructions for a little more CPU stress" "You need to pay careful attention to the details of the tests its running. For me with 27.9 FFT runs 9000 iterations using AVX while 28.1 runs 36,000 iterations (4x as many) using FMA3. " <- from a different thread.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> I know what he is referring to, but it still doesn't explain why it would be "unsupported". Like Asus was saying you can't test with Prime because it doesn't work with Haswell, as if Haswell calculates differently than Ivy or Sandy.


I was under the impression it did calculate a tad bit different than sandy and ivy. I did not mean for "haswell support" to mean unsupported but to refer to the way prime gives the workload since the slight different architecture


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> I know what he is referring to, but it still doesn't explain why it would be "unsupported". Like Asus was saying you can't test with Prime because it doesn't work with Haswell, as if Haswell calculates differently than Ivy or Sandy.


They probably just said that because they didn't want to deal with a influx of RMA's due to the voltage being shot through their mobo's when running Adaptive


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> They probably just said that because they didn't want to deal with a influx of RMA's due to the voltage being shot through their mobo's when running Adaptive


That's exactly what I think. The voltage and temp spike caused by Prime is why they recommended to not use it, nothing at all to do with its ability to test stability. Asus even recommended Aida, which is ridiculously easy to pass.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> That's exactly what I think. The voltage and temp spike caused by Prime is why they recommended to not use it, nothing at all to do with its ability to test stability. Asus even recommended *Aida*, which is ridiculously easy to pass.


And coincidently doesn't cause AVX2 voltage spikes in adaptive haha


----------



## tomlev5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> That's exactly what I think. The voltage and temp spike caused by Prime is why they recommended to not use it, nothing at all to do with its ability to test stability. Asus even recommended Aida, which is ridiculously easy to pass.


If I want to have Prime95 v27.9 or v28.3 stable and thermaly acceptable I need to lower overclock from 4500 to 4300. If most people do that, we would see really low average overclocks. People would complain ... Bad for business ...


----------



## Cyro999

I think there's actually quite some use in using such fft lenghs for focus testing - I just don't agree with burning fft 8k and avx2 linpack max RAM.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> That's exactly what I think. The voltage and temp spike caused by Prime is why they recommended to not use it, nothing at all to do with its ability to test stability. Asus even recommended Aida, which is ridiculously easy to pass.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> And coincidently doesn't cause AVX2 voltage spikes in adaptive haha


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*


It's this false dichotomy: You either want to pass 28.3 Prime at the arbitrary length of time Hulk wants, or you're not stable and you play Pokemon gold and you're not able to open 50 tabs. Which is obviously contradictory. Seeing as to how many of us OC Cpus to play games, if a game can run BF3 or BF4 it can probably run 50 tabs. This is a fallacy.

Deciding which stress test is acceptable is arbitrary without some sort of scientific study. 28.3 Prime? Why not Linpack? Why not IBT? Why not OCCT? No? Just Prime? Anything else won't do? Then Prime for how long? 12 hours? 24 hours? 48 hours? How long do you run before you call an overclock stable? You go off of some arbitrary number. Who is to say the 50th hour won't Bsod? That's right, we can't know. By your standards, prime must be run infinitely to be sure it will never Bsod. This is the first argument I make. Your idea of stability is nowhere near as concrete as a dictionary definition as much as you try to make it seem. You're going off of personal opinions and feelings and trying to make it seem objective by sticking the definition of the word 'stable' in it. Two can play this game. But it's a fallacious argument so I won't engage in it.

I run chess all the time. Out of all of you, I probably load my CPU with more 24/7 hour load and stress than the large majority of you. 100% load, all cores, all night. Gaming all day. If I had an instability I can't stand, I would have noticed in the first week at the very most. It's been over a month, two months.

You either run Prime for a lesser amount of time, or you subsitute with x264 and run for a longer period of time. Only with the latter, you bypass the ridiculous temps which are hotter than IBT at max. Who is to say you even HAVE to use a stress test? You don't, pure and simple. All you gotta do is to run every program you'll run and start using your compute normally. If you don't crash in one month, you won't crash. And if you do crash, make adjustments.

Now, we can make this case with or without mentioning my age, my money (which I earned myself to buy my own PC your highness), and what games I play which is really none of your concern.

Stable - Ok, we can define this as not likely to fail. I'm fine with that definition. The issue is, how do we tell if a CPU is not likely to fail? This is a statement about probability. At what percentage chance of failure is something likely to fail, and at what point is something not likely to fail, and at what cutoff point is something neither likely nor likely to fail? You don't know, because deciding it is arbitrary. This is not dealing with the literal definition of the term, but the usage of the word 'stable' and how you consider something to be falling into the category of being stable. You have a hell of a lot of work to do go from:


Stable means not likely to fail
Therefore, any CPU not passing 28.3 Prime after 12 hours is considered unstable.

Point one does not logically lead to point 2. Because let's face it: If I get a Bsod every hour, is that likely to fail or not likely? You cannot objectively give me an answer. You can give your own subjective personal opinions on this matter. But then it's all down to personal opinion and referencing the dictionary definition is futile. And switching my argument to an attack on dictionaries is a logical fallacy called the Straw-man. Sure, it will make you much happier to say I'm disagreeing with the definition of your dictionary, as that would make this an easy argument for you to win. But that's not the case I'm making.

Let's think about this. Your own definition features words that are subjected to opinion. You cannot scientifically or logically prove that some level of failure rate is "likely" and some level is "not likely". Semantics is very important. You're the one bringing up a dictionary into this. To turn around and try to trivialize my points when semantics was your entire argument, that's contradictory.

Furthermore, even if the idea of stable nessesarily and objectively and logically means, a CPU that passes 12 hours of 28.3 Prime (13 hours not needed, just 12. Not 11. 12. Not 11.9hours, you need all 12.) exactly, that doesn't give your points and more relevance. You see, that's not what this thread is about. This thread is about raising that multiplier to the highest you can without experiencing stability you cannot tolerate.

You are welcome to stick by Prime. You're welcome to list your opinion. Once. You are even more welcome to start your own thread about Ultra Haswell Stability. You can even start a stability contest, I don't care. But if you're going to lurk here and continue to post things here despite disagreeing with me, it seems you are here to troll. Because you know it will cause conflict over and over and over, and you know it's easier to have your insulting posts removed but harder you get you banned from a thread. I'm asking you to do the right thing which minimizes conflict and makes everybody happy. if you have an Ultra Haswell Stability club or thread, I promise I will not go there to seek trouble. I'm asking you reciprocate.

The reason why I used large fonts was because you did not understand the case I was making. I was talking about the application of the word, not the definition of the word. And then you started talking about how not agreeing with your dictionary is unintelligent and ignorant (which isn't even nessesarily true). And I repeated it again, so I put it in large font because you don't seem to understand what I was saying. By the time you did (I think), you went into full-troll mode attacking my intelligence, personality, maturity, and so forth. The irony is, you were there talking about how I was using simple words, childish words, but you failed to understand those simple words conveyed a long-winded point.

Here, under this thread, over 120 people have had overclocks they are fine with. If we're happy with it, we're happy with it. We don't care about your ideas about "stability". We just want to enjoy our computers and the performance it provides. If we're happy, it's not up to you to judge. If we like a Bsod every 3 minutes, then we like a Bsod every 3 minutes. It's a matter of preference and you have no business attacking us for our own preferences.

How many on this thread do you think actually agree with you completely that your way is the only way to go? Basically nobody. But others decide to hold back and prevent WWIII. In the end, this is my thread and I'd like the method to be done my way. You want it your way? Get your own thread.

When you debate a topic it is wise to leave personal attacks out of it and stick to the core concepts up to debate. I think you're even more sly - you will be passive-aggressive the entire duration of this thread's existence so that you are enough to be a nuisance but not quite enough to warrant a restraining order from this thread. Have the maturity to not resort to ad-hominem attacks.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> You're avoiding conflict out of self-interest, not because you don't know the answer. We can't both be right.


If you want me to take sides; I don't agree with your approach here and mindless fighting won't help anyone


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> This is gonna be it for my cpu. I might tweak the ram timings after a few days of use when I know that its stable beyound theses stress tests. it passed everything so hopefully no weird freezes or anything doing something simple.
> 
> I spent most of the day trying to get that uncore higher than this but at this point compared to my first chip i am very happy with it. I ran P95 this time around. temps were up to 86 on two cores but when I playing bf4 its never tops 60c
> 
> Username: Wirerat
> CPU Model: 4670k
> Core Multiplier: 47
> CPU VID: 1.344
> Vcore: 1.36
> Uncore Multiplier: 40
> Uncore Voltage:1.285
> Cooling Solution: H110 push only stock fans
> Stability Test: 30 mins XTU cpu stress. p95v2511 10 iterations. XTU benchmark. Cinebench.
> Batch Number: [Malay L332B788
> Ram Speed: 2400 mhz 11-13-13-34-1
> Ram Voltage: 1.68v
> Input Voltage: 2.1v
> LLC Setting: [AUTO]
> Motherboard: Asus Z87-Plus


You have already been charted, thanks. Glad you got x40 uncore.


----------



## Derp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Post got deleted blagh
> 
> Hey you have a killawatt?
> 
> 1; It would be cool to add you on skype etc
> 
> 2; I'd really love some other numbers! In particular, x264* (pass 2) against Linx 0.6.5 with a lot of RAM, which should score about 180+gflops (i got ~208 at 4ghz i think with fast ram)
> 
> ^In order to take such numbers, an OC such as 1.1vcore, 1.7 vrin, 1.1 ring would probably be best, extreme llc on vrin, and a clock like 40x/33x or 38x/33x (whatever's stable) - With and without HT would also be very interesting, but take a bit longer
> 
> much appreciated if you could do that!
> 
> * http://dc581.2shared.com/download/yNZzmwrI/x264_Stability_Test.7z?tsid=20140129-102227-7849b374


Okay, I didn't follow your instructions perfectly but hopefully you can get the information you're looking for from these results. With these settings the power consumption was lower for some reason.

Ram is very loose 2x4GB 1600 ram....those prices were stupid when I built the system so I was stuck with garbage.
Core clock was set to 4.2GHz
Uncore set to 4GHz (the 34x setting that actually idles at 800)
CPU Vcore was manually set to 1.076. (This is what the bios has to the left of the setting at default)
Vrin was set to 1.7
Ring was set to 1.065
Vrin LLC was set to "normal"
Room temp was 66F or almost 19C
These are rough averages, if the reading bounces from 110-120w then I will note 115w.
CPU cooler is a phanteks TC12DX with only one of the 120mm pwm fans. So It's basically like an expensive CM hyper 212.... lol

The above settings passed 25 passes of the x264 loop (left it overnight). Passed 15 minutes of the realbench 2.0 stress test and an hour of XTU stress test. Finished Cinebench 15. Prime 95/Linx don't crash but I didn't want to leave them on too long hammering my CPU at such high temps.

x264 pass 2 = ~116w
Peak Vcore = 1.080
Hottest core = 51c

XTU CPU Stability test 4.3.0.11 = ~117w
Peak Vcore = 1.080
Hottest core = 52c

Prime95 28.3 custom test set to 8-8FFT with 6144 memory entered = ~160w
Peak Vcore = 1.092
Hottest core = 71c

LinX 0.6.5 with 6144 memory entered = ~170w (~192 GFlops)
Peak Vcore = 1.092
Hottest core = 78c

And here's a screenshot of all the hwinfo sensors after the x264 loop in case you were interested in that too.



NOTE: I'm not attempting to get these results on the chart, I'm a very conservative overclocker and I wouldn't want these results to skew the results from those pushing their Haswell to the limits. Just trying to offer info that was asked of me.


----------



## Cyro999

Thanks!

How exactly did you get the figures?


----------



## Derp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> How exactly did you get the figures?


The power consumption is from the killawatt. The maximum Vcore and hottest core was taken from HWinfo after the temps stabilize and don't go any higher. Or did you mean something else?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derp*
> 
> The power consumption is from the killawatt. The maximum Vcore and hottest core was taken from HWinfo after the temps stabilize and don't go any higher. Or did you mean something else?


I mean how are you measuring it, is this like a wall power figure for the entire system (if so; what's the idle power reading and psu model?) or is it on 12v cpu input somehow?


----------



## Derp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> I mean how are you measuring it, is this like a wall power figure for the entire system (if so; what's the idle power reading and psu model?) or is it on 12v cpu input somehow?


It's at the wall for the entire system.

System:

4670k
2x4GB ram
7950
one five year old mechanical hard drive (was always spun up)
one SSD
two 120mm pwm fans
four 140mm fans
seasonic ss-660xp 600w psu (rated platinum)

Btw, the settings above that passed those tests and was still running the x264 overnight threw a blue screen at me during idle.

"STOP 0x00000109: CRITICAL_STRUCTURE_CORRUPTION " ndis.sys.

I don't think the x264 is a very good stability test.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Curious.. do you see the cache volts go down? Even in Adaptive mine stays where they are (but then, HWInfo reports it 0.04v [1.23v -> 1.27v] higher than what I set in BIOS).


I'm not sure which voltage measurement is the uncore voltage in HWInfo. FYI I'm running adaptive at the moment (but will turn that off when I start OCing my chip and testing stability).

I've noticed that my RAM is set at 1.65v in the UEFI BIOS (XMP Profile 1) but that it usually runs between 1.67v and 1.70v as measured in the BIOS and by HWInfo.

At stock HWInfo says that my VID (under load at 3.9GHz on all cores) is 1.138v and under load my VCore tops out at 1.152 (though usually stays lower than that). Does that bode well for overclocking? I'm cooling with a Phanteks PH-TC14PE with 2 fans and load temps never break 60C.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derp*
> 
> It's at the wall for the entire system.
> 
> System:
> 
> 4670k
> 2x4GB ram
> 7950
> one five year old mechanical hard drive (was always spun up)
> one SSD
> two 120mm pwm fans
> four 140mm fans
> seasonic ss-660xp 600w psu (rated platinum)
> 
> Btw, the settings above that passed those tests and was still running the x264 overnight threw a blue screen at me during idle.
> 
> "STOP 0x00000109: CRITICAL_STRUCTURE_CORRUPTION " ndis.sys.
> 
> I don't think the x264 is a very good stability test.


Idle crashes are something that won't be found by stress testing though, they sometimes have unusual causes. Not sure what a 109 error is. How do you have your sleep states set?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> "STOP 0x00000109: CRITICAL_STRUCTURE_CORRUPTION " ndis.sys.
> 
> I don't think the x264 is a very good stability test. mad.gif


Never heard of that one before, ever. Are you sure that your system is stable at stock? x264 isn't at fault for not picking up some idle bluescreen that has not happened once in nearly 10k posts of this thread, IMO.


----------



## Leopard2lx

can someone assist with trying to get my 4670k stable at 4.5Ghz or 4.6Ghz?
motherboard is ASUS Maximus VI Hero
CPU is watercooled
Windows 8.1

i am currently experimenting with

multiplier 4.5 Ghz
vcore 1.35v
VRIN (input voltage) 1.9v

handbrake crashes after about 20-30 min or so. BSOD clock_watchdog_timeout or uncorrectable_error

i've tried increasing core voltage, increasing input voltage to 2.1, LLC 100%, CPU power phase extreme. nothing worked.

everything else is AUTO including cache voltage and ratio.

any suggestions are welcome and appreciated.


----------



## Derp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Idle crashes are something that won't be found by stress testing though, they sometimes have unusual causes. Not sure what a 109 error is. How do you have your sleep states set?


All enabled including c7. Never had any issues at stock. Any suggestions?


----------



## Cyro999

Not sure what it is, but when you get it figured out

x264 is pretty damn good. It's not perfect, no guarantees it'll pass everything, but'll get you really really close, at least. You can iron out stuff with it.


----------



## Akehage

Bsod 10min in Gw2 now, dammit. Thought I was stable but no. Ill gues I stuck my head in the ground and "be happy" with my 4.3Ghz. I think I can run that on 2133Mhz so far so my memories get the full potentional anyway.

I dont know if I will continue trying for 4.4Ghz, its only frustrating to be honest, and I have tryed 1.32GHz (which is over my intended highest 1.3).
I will follow the thread for further tips I think but I may not reply here anymore.

I just want to thank all for the help, specially Darkwizz who answers everyones question.

Good luck all to your overclockings, I really hope you will get it where you want!

For me, I am not that happy, but my patience is over, now its time to ask questions in the GTX 780 club. Lol!

Bye all!


----------



## Jedson3614

Understand something because my cpu is worse than yours, if you want to achieve anything higher than that your IMC probably just cant handle it. i was able to push my cpu further just by using 1600mhz for ram speeds. @133 is going to be a stretch and considered an overclock on the memory even though you bought that memory for those speeds. I too didnt grasp teh concept until I realized 1600mhz is what the cpu can handle at stock. Anything past that is pushing it. try lowering to 1866, or even 1600, the speeds are going to noticed nominal at most. If you really want to push your ram then you will have to settle at whatever your cpu and IMC can handle which may not be that high. My IMC is extremely weak and I am able to at 1866 only reach 4.2 ghz.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derp*
> 
> It's at the wall for the entire system.
> 
> System:
> 
> 4670k
> 2x4GB ram
> 7950
> one five year old mechanical hard drive (was always spun up)
> one SSD
> two 120mm pwm fans
> four 140mm fans
> seasonic ss-660xp 600w psu (rated platinum)
> 
> Btw, the settings above that passed those tests and was still running the x264 overnight threw a blue screen at me during idle.
> 
> "STOP 0x00000109: CRITICAL_STRUCTURE_CORRUPTION " ndis.sys.
> 
> I don't think the x264 is a very good stability test.


I have MSI G45 gaming and it has onboard killer NIC. The drivers caused a Bsod. It would ring out a foreign code and have that ndis.sys thing in the Bsod. I managed to almost completely eliminate ndis.sys problems by changing the drivers for Killer.

So if you happen to have a mobo with Killer on it, it's one thing to check out. If not, then I dunno. I don't even know what ndis.sys is, I'm assuming it's a Killer related file or something.


----------



## Akehage

It was intend to be my last post







But I have my memory at 1600 when trying 4.4


----------



## DarkReign32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> So if you happen to have a mobo with Killer on it, it's one thing to check out. If not, then I dunno. I don't even know what ndis.sys is, I'm assuming it's a Killer related file or something.


I had the same issue when I first installed. After installing the newest revision of the drivers the issue was resolved.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> hey guy's not sure if my 4770k died or my asus maximus vi gene died ?? debug code is 00 ive tried every thing last night i turned it off and it wouldent turn on this morning
> 
> took some pics of the socket and it looks like there is bent pins so i hope it didnt kill my chip cause..... it was working
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bout to rma the board but i dont know if i should get the chip replaced also need another z87 board to test....


well got a new mobo yesterday and got the same code 00..... so my 4770k died, got approved for RMA with intel and shipped the cpu out today









cpu was also delided with clp on the die so i just glued it back together. we'll see how it goes



im 99% sure it didnt die from me deliding but died from the bent pins on the motherboard


----------



## SgtRotty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> So if you happen to have a mobo with Killer on it, it's one thing to check out. If not, then I dunno. I don't even know what ndis.sys is, I'm assuming it's a Killer related file or something.


Which drivers?


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> I'm not sure which voltage measurement is the uncore voltage in HWInfo. FYI I'm running adaptive at the moment (but will turn that off when I start OCing my chip and testing stability).
> 
> I've noticed that my RAM is set at 1.65v in the UEFI BIOS (XMP Profile 1) but that it usually runs between 1.67v and 1.70v as measured in the BIOS and by HWInfo.
> 
> At stock HWInfo says that my VID (under load at 3.9GHz on all cores) is 1.138v and under load my VCore tops out at 1.152 (though usually stays lower than that). Does that bode well for overclocking? I'm cooling with a Phanteks PH-TC14PE with 2 fans and load temps never break 60C.


It should just show "CPU Cache" (well, for me it does), it's under the ASUS EC section. Regarding RAM, my 1.65v shows up as 1.662-1.665v so a slightly less of a bump you're seeing but it's there (not really worried about this).

My stock VID is 1.04v and it's nothing to write home about, I'm stuck at x45 multi. I was just looking at some of the benches and for +48 multi I've been needing +1.5v and that's not realistic daily use in any world. See how you go, don't think VID means anything tbh.


----------



## JackNaylorPE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> I cannot raise my cache freq above 39 without getting errors.
> 
> Vcore 1.343
> Core feq 4.7
> Cache volt 1.260
> Cache freq 39
> input voltage 2.1 volts
> Ram 2400 1.68v
> XTU test can reach 81c during the 10min stress at the above settings.
> 
> I had my cache voltage at 1.35 and lowered my ram to 1300 and it still freezes above 3.9 cache freq. I only wanted to run it at 4.2 I have tried everything I can find in these forums. The only way I can run 4.7 core is with cache 3.9 or below. I think OC the cache with 4.7 is reaching thermol limits but its hard to tell. it will pass everything then freeze doing something light like watching a video.
> 
> my cache overclocks to 1/1 at 4.5ghz and below with 4.6core being 4.4 cache.
> 
> I am finding mixed answers on leaving such a large spread between cache and core but my benchmarks show the 4.7 core being the strongest.
> 
> Is this common as you reach the chips higher OC for cache to get hard to oc ?


I had a goal of 4.6 and I hit it with 1:1 ratio with no problem on the original BIOS. A BIOS update (at Asus' insistence) borked my original settings and, with the new BIOS, 4.6 had voltage spiking higher than I liked under adaptive control. Haven't had the time to test much since as been swamped at the office, but I did experiment a bit w/ RoG Real Bench at 45/45 down to 45/39.

On 3 of the 4 benchmarks in the test suite, I saw no significant (> 2%) differences. Well let me qualify that ... in the Open CL testing I saw random spikes....if I ran it 5 times at the higher cache settings, I'd get 4 with the exact same number and then 1 with a significantly higher number..... weird thing as, at any given setting, there was only 2 numbers..... run it 25 times and get 20 at the lower number and 5 at the higher number.... no variations whatsoever. At the lower cache settings this didn't happen, all were consistent.

However, on the Image Editing portion of the test, things were different. While the other 3 tests showed no differences across the board.... things changed here:

At 45/45 I scored 119,452
At 45/42 I scored 119,434 (99.985% of 45/45)
At 45/39 I scored 116,756 (97.743% of 45/45)

* Scoring .... that was an average of 3 tests ..... procedure was reboot, make BIOS changes to cache settings, run test once to "warm things up", repeat test 3 times and average results. All BIOS settings were at defaults other than VID and adaptive control (and obviously cache settings).... my guess is if you have lots of manual BIOS edits, you may get different results. Then I did 45/45 over 2 dozen times to try and get a handle on the Open CL thing but the results just continued with the weird exact same two numbers

Here's the overall % difference on average scores that I saw between 45/45 and 45/39 .... your mileage may vary depending on other BIOS settings / versions, hardware, and other variables.

Image Editing = 2.31%
Encoding = 1.30%
Open CL = 0.00%
Heavy Multitasking = 1.25%
Total Score = 1.63%

And for 42 versus 39

Image Editing = 2.29%
Encoding = 0.90%
Open CL = 0.00%
Heavy Multitasking = -0.06%
Total Score = 1.22%

I did get one run in at 46/39 and got 119,860 on the Image Editing (3 scores under 45/45 were 119,525 / 118,864 / 119,966) and 99,189 under encoding (3 scores under 45/45 were 98,655 / 98,614 / 98,718). I shut the test down at that point as voltage spiked to 1.48 under Open CL test, so didn't get averages.

Went back and did 45/44 and 45/43 and again saw no significant difference in performance .... < 0.1%

Will go back and do 45/40 and 45/41 when I get time but any free time I have had has been focused getting my sleeving done, on undoing what the new BIOS did and getting my 4.6GHz OC back at the original voltages.

I your case, given the initial single test result at 46/39, it would appear (would want some repeats before I could say conclusively) that 46/39 would be a little better than 45/45 ..... but 45/45, at least with RoG Real Bench is clearly better than 45/39 .... at least with my hardware, BIOS and BIOS settings.

Again, this is w/ the 1102 BIOS .... Didn't play with cache much while I had the original 0804.... and peeps are still squealing about the 1102 and, 12xx version also .... not much feedback as yet on the new 13xx version.


----------



## peakclimber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackNaylorPE*
> 
> I had a goal of 4.6 and I hit it with 1:1 ratio with no problem on the original BIOS. A BIOS update (at Asus' insistence) borked my original settings and, with the new BIOS, 4.6 had voltage spiking higher than I liked under adaptive control. Haven't had the time to test much since as been swamped at the office, but I did experiment a bit w/ RoG Real Bench at 45/45 down to 45/39.
> 
> On 3 of the 4 benchmarks in the test suite, I saw no significant (> 2%) differences. Well let me qualify that ... in the Open CL testing I saw random spikes....if I ran it 5 times at the higher cache settings, I'd get 4 with the exact same number and then 1 with a significantly higher number..... weird thing as, at any given setting, there was only 2 numbers..... run it 25 times and get 20 at the lower number and 5 at the higher number.... no variations whatsoever. At the lower cache settings this didn't happen, all were consistent.
> 
> However, on the Image Editing portion of the test, things were different. While the other 3 tests showed no differences across the board.... things changed here:
> 
> At 45/45 I scored 119,452
> At 45/42 I scored 119,434 (99.985% of 45/45)
> At 45/39 I scored 116,756 (97.743% of 45/45)
> 
> * Scoring .... that was an average of 3 tests ..... procedure was reboot, make BIOS changes to cache settings, run test once to "warm things up", repeat test 3 times and average results. All BIOS settings were at defaults other than VID and adaptive control (and obviously cache settings).... my guess is if you have lots of manual BIOS edits, you may get different results. Then I did 45/45 over 2 dozen times to try and get a handle on the Open CL thing but the results just continued with the weird exact same two numbers
> 
> Here's the overall % difference on average scores that I saw between 45/45 and 45/39 .... your mileage may vary depending on other BIOS settings / versions, hardware, and other variables.
> 
> Image Editing = 2.31%
> Encoding = 1.30%
> Open CL = 0.00%
> Heavy Multitasking = 1.25%
> Total Score = 1.63%
> 
> And for 42 versus 39
> 
> Image Editing = 2.29%
> Encoding = 0.90%
> Open CL = 0.00%
> Heavy Multitasking = -0.06%
> Total Score = 1.22%
> 
> I did get one run in at 46/39 and got 119,860 on the Image Editing (3 scores under 45/45 were 119,525 / 118,864 / 119,966) and 99,189 under encoding (3 scores under 45/45 were 98,655 / 98,614 / 98,718). I shut the test down at that point as voltage spiked to 1.48 under Open CL test, so didn't get averages.
> 
> Went back and did 45/44 and 45/43 and again saw no significant difference in performance .... < 0.1%
> 
> Will go back and do 45/40 and 45/41 when I get time but any free time I have had has been focused getting my sleeving done, on undoing what the new BIOS did and getting my 4.6GHz OC back at the original voltages.
> 
> I your case, given the initial single test result at 46/39, it would appear (would want some repeats before I could say conclusively) that 46/39 would be a little better than 45/45 ..... but 45/45, at least with RoG Real Bench is clearly better than 45/39 .... at least with my hardware, BIOS and BIOS settings.
> 
> Again, this is w/ the 1102 BIOS .... Didn't play with cache much while I had the original 0804.... and peeps are still squealing about the 1102 and, 12xx version also .... not much feedback as yet on the new 13xx version.


Thanks JackNaylorPE. Your OC settings are the same as mine (45/45 2400mem) and I was wondering about the affect of uncore ratio. I can believe different applications as well as different memory speeds may have an affect on the performance because, after all, all cross core L3 cache / memory requests and responses need to have an open slot on the ring to handle the transactions to and from the particular core. If the ring is running "too slow" then it can get "backed up" like a highway during rush hour (a loose analogy here). The question is where the knee on the curve really is. I think you might be hinting at one ... at least the image editing test. That particular result is consistent with some other passing remarks on the web around uncore to core ratio differences. Which probably means, that test is doing well in terms of keeping the ring busy.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SgtRotty*
> 
> Which drivers?


Frankly, I don't remember. The info is scattered and incomplete on what fixes the issue and it took me a while. Some say simply updating the Killer MSI drivers to the latest version fixes issues. Some say it has to be from the Killer website, not the MSI website. Some say you have to download a version without the Killer control panel, just the drivers, as their software control panel thingymabob caused issues.

Isn't it sad that a NIC driver can cause Bsods? I also used to get internet drop outs. This is on a wired connection, it's not due to a finnicky wireless connection. Only conclusion was the mobo's NIC causing issues. Nowdays it's so rare I don't even remember to care. But for a while in the past it was bad. I would think my efforts at trying out different drivers lowered the Bsod and internet dropout rates.


----------



## Clockwerk

So I finally got stable at 4.7 w/ 1.31v. Cannot get 4.8 for the life of me. Has anybody messed around overclocking through base clocks and had better success stabilizing higher clock speeds? Since I started to hit some big voltage walls from 4.6-4.7 and 4.7-4.8 I am wondering if I would have better luck playing with baseclocks instead and if that may be the key to really pushing the chip. Thanks!


----------



## lombardsoup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clockwerk*
> 
> So I finally got stable at 4.7 w/ 1.31v. Cannot get 4.8 for the life of me. Has anybody messed around overclocking through base clocks and had better success stabilizing higher clock speeds? Since I started to hit some big voltage walls from 4.6-4.7 and 4.7-4.8 I am wondering if I would have better luck playing with baseclocks instead and if that may be the key to really pushing the chip. Thanks!


Better to leave BCLK at default. Unless I'm mistaken there really isn't much benefit to raising that.

Having a problem similar to yours. Only thing I haven't tried yet is altering uncore ratio (default on my board is 1:1), would relaxing that a bit help?


----------



## Clockwerk

It might. You don't really need it that high. I think that generally people leave it at stock/auto or run something like 1.15v and x33 while pushing the multiplier higher. I also would not just raise the bclk on my current OC. I would start from scratch.

Edit: Side note. Any verdict on memory oc with haswell? Higher speed vs tighter timings or is going to be completely benchmark dependent? Running 2133 CL9 currently and not really sure whether to try for CL8 or push speeds up above 2400.


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*


Is that a clear nai polish used on the VRMs?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Is that a clear nai polish used on the VRMs?


yes


----------



## mistercoffee1

Hi there, I'm mostly done:

Username: *mistercoffee1*
CPU Model: 4670K
Core Multiplier: *44X*
CPU VID: *1.265*
Vcore: *1.264*
Uncore Multiplier: *38X*
Uncore Voltage: *Auto*
Cooling Solution: Noctua NH-U14S
Stability Test: x264, 20 Passes
Batch Number: Costa Rica 3319C231
Ram Speed: *1600 9 9 9 24*
Ram Voltage: *1.5*
Input Voltage: Auto, at *1.744*
LLC Setting: Note, 25% in the VDroop in Digitall power options.
Motherboard: *MSI Z87-G45*

Unfortunately, these are the only screen captures I obtained:


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> well got a new mobo yesterday and got the same code 00..... so my 4770k died, got approved for RMA with intel and shipped the cpu out today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cpu was also delided with clp on the die so i just glued it back together. we'll see how it goes
> 
> 
> 
> im 99% sure it didnt die from me deliding but died from the bent pins on the motherboard


Damn, you sent in a delidded cpu for RMA?

Please let us know how that goes. If Intel does not hassle you or question, I might be whacking mine with a hammer regardless


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> Damn, you sent in a delidded cpu for RMA?
> 
> Please let us know how that goes. If Intel does not hassle you or question, I might be whacking mine with a hammer regardless


definitely will report back


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> definitely will report back


I've seen a dialogue with an Intel rep where the rep basically said that as long as it's not blatantly apparent that the CPU was delidded, then they'd honor the warranty. If the damage to the chip was done through the process of delidding (ex. chipping/scratching the PCB), then you'd have a rougher time with getting the chip replaced....

Read the first spoiler on the 1st page of this thread: http://www.overclock.net/t/1313179/official-delidded-club-guide


----------



## Arxontas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> I've seen a dialogue with an Intel rep where the rep basically said that as long as it's not blatantly apparent that the CPU was delidded, then they'd honor the warranty. If the damage to the chip was done through the process of delidding (ex. chipping/scratching the PCB), then you'd have a rougher time with getting the chip replaced....
> 
> Read the first spoiler on the 1st page of this thread: http://www.overclock.net/t/1313179/official-delidded-club-guide


I think Intel are smarter than that.

They read these forums too and would anticipate OC junkies trying to pass off a delidded CPU as a faulty CPU, so I wouldn't expect much if I were you.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arxontas*
> 
> I think Intel are smarter than that.
> 
> They read these forums too and would anticipate OC junkies trying to pass off a delidded CPU as a faulty CPU, so I wouldn't expect much if I were you.


Obviously, if they get the CPU and the IHS falls off, then I'm sure they would decline the replacement....


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Obviously, if they get the CPU and the IHS falls off, then I'm sure they would decline the replacement....


Valguar (at least I think it was him) told them it was delidded and they still took it back. They said they delid them all at the return center anyway, to be sure the PCB matches what the IHS says.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Valguar (at least I think it was him) told them it was delidded and they still took it back. They said they delid them all at the return center anyway, to be sure the PCB matches what the IHS says.


Good to know!


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Good to know!


So true.

It is nice to know Intel isn't going to leave you hanging for trying to improve the quality of the material they cheaped out on under the IHS

I wonder how well aligned that IHS must be for them not to mind


----------



## BAEuro

Hi all, I've tried googling this to no avail.

Does anyone have benchmarks from batch: L319/320/329?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BAEuro*
> 
> Hi all, I've tried googling this to no avail.
> 
> Does anyone have benchmarks from batch: L319/320/329?


http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=73933

read the latest pages i've heard, didn't check them myself.

The OP here has a list of ~120 cpu's and their oc's plus the first part of batch number, in the google doc


----------



## BAEuro

I checked that and nothing. All 4 stores near me only have those batch numbers, and there's nothing online about them.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> You don't have to burn it up with hours of prime.
> Just learn how to use the program and you can test 5-10 minutes instead of spending 30min-1hour on stress tests.
> 
> Most people don't even know how to run the proper stress test on prime, there should be a prime version now with the haswell support too


Hey, i wanted to ask since you seem to know more:

I took my ~3-4 months rock solid stable OC of ~4.5ghz, 1.24vcore, 1.85 vrin (extreme llc)

I did not see a single whea, crash or indication of instability in x264, games or any other stress, since 1.23vcore, and was using 1.24.

I turned uncore from 40x down to 33x, keeping 1.2 ring

I set my RAM at its 2200 timings down to 1333mhz

i added 0.05vcore and 0.1vrin

It still can't hold up at all against 28.3 fft 1344, what's up? What should i change? Got 101's before i turned RAM down, now it's just dropping threads like crazy - like three or four down in 30 seconds.

All values are bios values

Tried more VRIN: Not seen this one before LOL










This site that i had bookmarked for Haswell says this:
Quote:


> Test sequences:
> 1344K Vcore =
> 448K = Vrin / Input
> 512-576K = Cache / Uncore
> 672-720K = VTT
> 768K = Agent / IMC
> 800K = Vdimm / timings
> 864K = play here all the components inside.


however there are two different variables there: It says to use in-place (i did not) and also Prime 27.9 (which is old by now) though i will experiment with them.

Ok, 27.9, in-place 1344k seems to work fine @1.26/1.9 ht off. Doing more/longer tests now. It's not hot (larger fft sizes in general), i'm peaking 70c

Prime 27.9, in-place, 1344k, 15 minute pass with 1.26/1.9.

Bluescreen in ~8.5 minute with 1.24/1.9 - a 9c (with peak temps around 70)

This has a lot of potential IMO. It took me a week to narrow down to that value using x264 and games.










If this is good for narrowing down vcore or other voltage ranges fast - i don't see the problem with it IMO!

Failure at 46x in 10 minutes. No BSOD registered (i think it was restart; i actually forgot if there was a code, but bluescreenview says nothing, i'm just taking the time from event viewer)

^At 1.28vcore, 1.9vrin. I'm quite impressed with this actually, in that it's harsh but realistic.


----------



## crun

Hey. Courier just delivered my CPU+MOBO.










Any indication if it might be good or bad? I will install it later today.


----------



## Inons

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crun*
> 
> Hey. Courier just delivered my CPU+MOBO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any indication if it might be good or bad? I will install it later today


Doh! I just looked at the batch then realized it was a 4670 not 4770.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crun*
> 
> Hey. Courier just delivered my CPU+MOBO.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any indication if it might be good or bad? I will install it later today.


From everything I've seen online about Haswell, there is little (to no) correlation between the performance of the CPU and the batch number. You'll have to just install it and see for yourself....


----------



## MLJS54

Quick question -

I haven't OC'd a system in a really long time. I'm getting my 4670 + Maximus VI Hero + 1866 G.Skill kit today. When first OC'ing my CPU, I should not use the 1866 XMP in the BIOS, and instead manually set to 1600? Or don't bother at all and leave at 1333 default and enable XMP once I'm happy with my CPU OC?


----------



## Cyro999

Just clock RAM or enable XMP (whatever) after CPU is overclocked and stable


----------



## JackNaylorPE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *peakclimber*
> 
> Thanks JackNaylorPE. Your OC settings are the same as mine (45/45 2400mem) and I was wondering about the affect of uncore ratio. I can believe different applications as well as different memory speeds may have an affect on the performance because, after all, all cross core L3 cache / memory requests and responses need to have an open slot on the ring to handle the transactions to and from the particular core. If the ring is running "too slow" then it can get "backed up" like a highway during rush hour (a loose analogy here). The question is where the knee on the curve really is. I think you might be hinting at one ... at least the image editing test. That particular result is consistent with some other passing remarks on the web around uncore to core ratio differences. Which probably means, that test is doing well in terms of keeping the ring busy.


Well I guess it's not surprising that RoG Real Bench would produce an answer in line with Asus' cache setting comment in their overclocking videos that it can affect performance after -3. There's just too many variables to consider to make an absolute recommendation. But using the OC profile feature, you can conveniently set up various profiles. I have a 45/45 and a 45/42 and they both are similarly stable with no difference in voltages or temps, so why not use 45/45 ? With the new BIOS ..... 46/46, 46/43 and 46/39 all push the voltage up to 1.48 when ACX instructions are used w/ adaptive control so until that is fixed, I'm not playing there.

And my last attempt at 45/45 XTU failed..... ran it, was fine.... updated next day and ran again and it failed....in like 2 seconds.....and yet RoG Real Bench ran fine.....downloading new version now......may have some time to test again this weekend.


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Hey, i wanted to ask since you seem to know more:
> 
> I took my ~3-4 months rock solid stable OC of ~4.5ghz, 1.24vcore, 1.85 vrin (extreme llc)
> 
> I did not see a single whea, crash or indication of instability in x264, games or any other stress, since 1.23vcore, and was using 1.24.
> 
> I turned uncore from 40x down to 33x, keeping 1.2 ring
> 
> I set my RAM at its 2200 timings down to 1333mhz
> 
> i added 0.05vcore and 0.1vrin
> 
> It still can't hold up at all against 28.3 fft 1344, what's up? What should i change? Got 101's before i turned RAM down, now it's just dropping threads like crazy - like three or four down in 30 seconds.
> 
> All values are bios values
> 
> Tried more VRIN: Not seen this one before LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This site that i had bookmarked for Haswell says this:
> however there are two different variables there: It says to use in-place (i did not) and also Prime 27.9 (which is old by now) though i will experiment with them.
> 
> Ok, 27.9, in-place 1344k seems to work fine @1.26/1.9 ht off. Doing more/longer tests now. It's not hot (larger fft sizes in general), i'm peaking 70c
> 
> Prime 27.9, in-place, 1344k, 15 minute pass with 1.26/1.9.
> 
> Bluescreen in ~8.5 minute with 1.24/1.9 - a 9c (with peak temps around 70)
> 
> This has a lot of potential IMO. It took me a week to narrow down to that value using x264 and games.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If this is good for narrowing down vcore or other voltage ranges fast - i don't see the problem with it IMO!
> 
> Failure at 46x in 10 minutes. No BSOD registered (i think it was restart; i actually forgot if there was a code, but bluescreenview says nothing, i'm just taking the time from event viewer)
> 
> ^At 1.28vcore, 1.9vrin. I'm quite impressed with this actually, in that it's harsh but realistic.


Yeah man, I am no expert, I just know prime has the capability to force the cpu to showing early sign of instability or how close to rock solid it might be.
When I was around 20 passes of x264 and did prime in under 1minute I got pissed off seeing as I was going to spend countless overnights waiting for a blue screen.

The 1344 and 1792 FFT are quick ways to check stability (from sandy and ivy OC) and I figured why not on haswell, problem Is I still don't understand haswell's no droop and rise + all these voltages for vcore/input/cache and how they play out when testing the OC.
IE:
At what point do I stop adding vcore and add vrin, I know there is some general rule to add ~.4 ~.5 of vcore to vrin?
Darkwizzie had a good point of adding X.X to either and seeing which gives you more time before the bluescreen to maybe isolate them.
My problem was x264 took way too long for testing. My other issue was I can run aida64 for 9hours and I still might bsod at 20m~30m minutes in prime. Aida seems to fluctuate throughout testing where prime is like a bad guy beating on your chip to see whether it will handle the pressure or if it will give up at any point and time

I pushed prime in hopes of having more people accept it more and us utilize it for a quicker elimination of vcore/vrin... I can't do it myself though, too many people are giving it a bad rep for not using it in a manner that makes it more efficient than some tests. It really won't burn your cpu up at 1344 or 1792 fft threads with 90%ram, if you load the full 8-496k threads with 90%ram it's definitely going to break that unrealistic barrier of heat.

I really don't know the exact real world application/scenarios where the same FFT and workload will be presented by prime. Prime really does stretch the 100% load and threading to an extreme, which is why it's an extreme test with ridiculous heat that no one likes


----------



## Leopard2lx

My RAM has CAS 9 at 1866 (which is meant for) but when I drop it to 1600 the CAS goes up to 11. If Ibring it down to 9 at 1600 would it crash? I thought that at lower frequency you cal lower the timmings, so not sure why it's going up to 11.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopard2lx*
> 
> My RAM has CAS 9 at 1866 (which is meant for) but when I drop it to 1600 the CAS goes up to 11. If Ibring it down to 9 at 1600 would it crash? I thought that at lower frequency you cal lower the timmings, so not sure why it's going up to 11.


Are you leaving the timings on Auto, or are you manually setting them? It could be that the JEDEC standard timings for 1600 are higher than the XMP profile for your RAM....


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopard2lx*
> 
> My RAM has CAS 9 at 1866 (which is meant for) but when I drop it to 1600 the CAS goes up to 11. If Ibring it down to 9 at 1600 would it crash? I thought that at lower frequency you cal lower the timmings, so not sure why it's going up to 11.


You are required to manually set RAM primary timings and voltage


----------



## bigkahuna360

Hey guys,I'm having issues with my RAM that I wasn't having back on my 3930k. DDR3 2400 booted just fine on the 3930k, but after replacing it with a 4930k, it won't post at all. It hands me an Error Code 67 on the mobo, but thats it. Any ideas?

I tried upping VCCSA to 1.2v and VTT to 1.1v, but no luck.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigkahuna360*
> 
> Hey guys,I'm having issues with my RAM that I wasn't having back on my 3930k. DDR3 2400 booted just fine on the 3930k, but after replacing it with a 4930k, it won't post at all. It hands me an Error Code 67 on the mobo, but thats it. Any ideas?
> 
> I tried upping VCCSA to 1.2v and VTT to 1.1v, but no luck.


I just did a little searching for that error code. Are you sure that the error code is showing a "67" and not a "b7"? Code 67 is apparently CPU-related, whereas "b7" is RAM-related.

http://forums.tweaktown.com/asrock/47874-asrock-x79-extreme4-dr-bug-error-67-a.html


----------



## bigkahuna360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bigkahuna360*
> 
> Hey guys,I'm having issues with my RAM that I wasn't having back on my 3930k. DDR3 2400 booted just fine on the 3930k, but after replacing it with a 4930k, it won't post at all. It hands me an Error Code 67 on the mobo, but thats it. Any ideas?
> 
> I tried upping VCCSA to 1.2v and VTT to 1.1v, but no luck.
> 
> 
> 
> I just did a little searching for that error code. Are you sure that the error code is showing a "67" and not a "b7"? Code 67 is apparently CPU-related, whereas "b7" is RAM-related.
> 
> http://forums.tweaktown.com/asrock/47874-asrock-x79-extreme4-dr-bug-error-67-a.html
Click to expand...

Positive that its 67 and yet the CPU is just fine. It's been in two computers so I'm sure its not faulty.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigkahuna360*
> 
> Positive that its 67 and yet the CPU is just fine. It's been in two computers so I'm sure its not faulty.


Have you tried using just one stick of RAM and testing each of the ram slots individually? It could be that one of the slots went bad somehow.....


----------



## bigkahuna360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bigkahuna360*
> 
> Positive that its 67 and yet the CPU is just fine. It's been in two computers so I'm sure its not faulty.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you tried using just one stick of RAM and testing each of the ram slots individually? It could be that one of the slots went bad somehow.....
Click to expand...

Thats possible and I'll have to try it out in the morning. If that doesn't work, then the guy I bought it from is going to RMA it, send the 3930k back as a temporary, and then we'll trade back CPUs when the new chip comes back.


----------



## Cyro999

This is the haswell overclocking thread, not sandy/ivy bridge - e


----------



## bigkahuna360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> This is the haswell overclocking thread, not sandy/ivy bridge - e


Whoopsies







I didn't even have second thoughts about why my new chip worked in my old board. I kept on thinking the 4930k was a Haswell chip. (4xxx series and all)


----------



## error-id10t

Large post. If you re-start a war I will re-block you. I don't mind you being critical, there's a difference.. so that said, I'll play "let's give Prime an opportunity" to try and help, version I'll be using is 27.9.

Current stable settings are (brackets is what HWInfo reports, latest beta version):

VCCIN: 1.95v (1.968v)
VCORE: 1.34v (original start values: 1.344v - 1.36v, set to manual for this exercise)
CACHE: 1.23v (1.274v)
RAM: 1.65v (1.662v - 1.665v)
BCLK: 101.0

= Multi x45 and Cache x42 and RAM 2400MHz @ CAS10 1.65v + BCLK 101 with HT obviously kept on. I won't use "in-place" as I want to ensure there is at least 1GB of free RAM (I'm setting it to 5.5GB)



Spoiler: Results:



Prime 1344 FFT: Instant 101 BSOD.

*Dropped RAM to 1333MHz, kept BCLK @ 101*

Prime 1344 FFT: WHEA BSOD within Test 1. No BSOD code recorded, assumed 124.

*Raised vcore up by 0.02v to 1.36v (1.376v)*

Prime 1344 FFT: BSOD 124 in Test 4.

*Raised vcore up by 0.01v to 1.37v (1.392v)*

Prime 1344 FFT: 1 thread fell over in Test 4, 5 seconds later BSOD 101 in Test 4.

*Raised VCCIN up by 0.05v to 2.0v (2.016v - 2.032v)*

Prime 1344 FFT: 1 thread fell over in Test 4. No BSOD, stopped the test after 11 mins.

*Raised vcore up by 0.01v to 1.38v (1.408v)*

Prime 1344 FFT: Prime executable fell over. Rebooting, trying again. Prime passed 10mins.

*Raised RAM speed to 1866MHz, kept BCLK @ 101*

Prime 1344 FFT: BSOD 101 in Test 4. HWInfo reported +20W more power usage (~158W), temps went up >5 degrees.

*Raised SA, IOA/D by 0.2v*

Prime 1344 FFT: BSOD 124 in Test 4.

*Raised vcore up by 0.01v to 1.39v (1.408v, one core running 1.428v)*

Prime 1344 FFT: Prime executable fell over in Test 8. Rebooting, trying again. Computer rebooted in Test 8, no BSOD Code. Temperatures are out of control.



Unable to continue further as inside ambient temps are now @ 32 degrees and CPU cores are reaching 98 degrees. RAM speeds are still far below 2400MHz and each step will make Prime run hotter.

Screenshot of the pass when RAM was still @ 1333MHz + BCLK 101.0. As per spoiler, this required: 1.38v vcore and 2.0v VCCIN (refer screenshot for actuals):


What did I learn or what can anyone else gain from this, little to nothing IMO. Prime runs hot, already known. That's a 10min run and that's it, change the FFTs and it will run hotter, already known. So if I based my whole OC experience on Prime I'd either have to sacrifice RAM speed so it runs cooler or use a lower Multi (in either case, I will have to obviously run higher vcore).

Question I have is, where's the benefit? If my starting values at the top were stable for the use I demand, then someone will have to show a benefit in increasing from that. If you ask, are you Prime stable the real question is: what do I gain from that; show me how my CPU is failing calculations and therefore being restricted/throttled by my lack of volts.

I personally don't advocate or fall under the group who believes x264 is the bees-knees, I don't use it. It doesn't make you BF4 stable for example and it takes too long to run overnight etc. I do however trust few other programs which are fast, such as multiple runs of XTU Bench (not Stress) and ROG RealBench.

Anyway, as I said.. long post. I do hope it helps you in some way but for me, being thermally limited and not seeing the benefit, I still believe Prime is not the tool for HW. That's my opinion and like x264, I don't mind if others disagree.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigkahuna360*
> 
> Whoopsies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't even have second thoughts about why my new chip worked in my old board. I kept on thinking the 4930k was a Haswell chip. (4xxx series and all)


Yeah, it's stupid that Intel didn't stick with one numbering convention.


----------



## mav451

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> I personally don't advocate or fall under the group who believes x264 is the bees-knees, I don't use it. It doesn't make you BF4 stable for example and it takes too long to run overnight etc. I do however trust few other programs which are fast, such as multiple runs of XTU Bench (not Stress) and ROG RealBench.
> 
> Anyway, as I said.. long post. I do hope it helps you in some way but for me, being thermally limited and not seeing the benefit, I still believe Prime is not the tool for HW. That's my opinion and like x264, I don't mind if others disagree.


I know there were reports previously of BF4 being crash-happy. Has that been sufficiently addressed for BF4 to be relied on for judging 'game-stable' OCs? I'm contrasting this using something like say BF3/Crysis for testing 3D-stable settings.


----------



## error-id10t

The game still crashes here and there but I'm basing (wrongly or rightly) that any 101 or 124 BSOD errors would be CPU OC related. You won't get these types of crashes from the game unless your volts are off. I think the games you listed are valid too, I don't play them though so I can't comment how they'd behave.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> I do however trust few other programs which are fast, such as multiple runs of XTU Bench (not Stress) and ROG RealBench.


The hardest thing to pass in realbench in my experience is x264, which is what you are speaking against









I'l write a bit on focused fft testing on prime later
Quote:


> I know there were reports previously of BF4 being crash-happy.


In beta, my x264/everythingelse stable OC had to have like 0.02vcore added to it to be solid in bf4, it kinda stands out as a nonsynthetic that can mess up your day if you're skirting too low on vcore


----------



## Leopard2lx

Would a core voltage of 1.44 be too much for a 4670k @ 4.6 Ghz? It seems stable in Prime 95 so far although temps are about 90. LOL. However I know in real life gaming and apps I wont ever see that kind of temps.
I might be able to lower voltage a bit and see if still stable.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopard2lx*
> 
> Would a core voltage of 1.44 be too much for a 4670k @ 4.6 Ghz? It seems stable in Prime 95 so far although temps are about 90. LOL. However I know in real life gaming and apps I wont ever see that kind of temps.
> I might be able to lower voltage a bit and see if still stable.


if temps are good. I wouldnt be scared to run that. You are touching 90 degrees which I would try to lower temps somehow. There are other ways besides voltage/core that affects temps. My cache seems to impact mine a lot as does ram settings.


----------



## fleetfeather

1.44 for 4.6? Not worth IMO. I'd drop to 4.5


----------



## OutlawII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopard2lx*
> 
> Would a core voltage of 1.44 be too much for a 4670k @ 4.6 Ghz? It seems stable in Prime 95 so far although temps are about 90. LOL. However I know in real life gaming and apps I wont ever see that kind of temps.
> I might be able to lower voltage a bit and see if still stable.


What do u need for 4.5? If its around 1.37 or something i would go for that instead


----------



## Philly_boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BAEuro*
> 
> I checked that and nothing. All 4 stores near me only have those batch numbers, and there's nothing online about them.


Try checking the Haswell batch list over at HWBot.

http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=73933&highlight=haswell+batch


----------



## Leopard2lx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutlawII*
> 
> What do u need for 4.5? If its around 1.37 or something i would go for that instead


1.35v for 4.5 Ghz


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopard2lx*
> 
> 1.35v for 4.5 Ghz


My opinion, you are crazy to run 4.6 if you can run 4.5 at 0.1V less.


----------



## OutlawII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopard2lx*
> 
> 1.35v for 4.5 Ghz


Definitely not worth it very minimal gains for that much more voltage


----------



## thrgk

I have the asus formula 1150 mobo, and I have a few questions.

I am at 47 Core Ratio,

should i set my min ratio to 42 and max to 47 then, to keep within 500mhz?

What is a good place for CPU cache voltage? I do not have the same type of settings as the OP, so not to sure.

I also have initial and eventual input voltages, what should they be? I had them set at 1.9 and 2.1 but was not too sure. For LLC i just kept that on auto.

Thanks

(posted this in a few threads,wasnt sure which thread was best to post in)


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> I have the asus formula 1150 mobo, and I have a few questions.
> 
> I am at 47 Core Ratio,
> 
> should i set my min ratio to 42 and max to 47 then, to keep within 500mhz?
> 
> What is a good place for CPU cache voltage? I do not have the same type of settings as the OP, so not to sure.
> 
> I also have initial and eventual input voltages, what should they be? I had them set at 1.9 and 2.1 but was not too sure. For LLC i just kept that on auto.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> (posted this in a few threads,wasnt sure which thread was best to post in)


Leave min on Auto so it can downclock while at idle. Don't touch Initial Input Voltage, Set Eventual to what you need for whatever your other settings are.

Above all

*Read the guide until your eyes bleed*.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Leave min on Auto so it can downclock while at idle. Don't touch Initial Input Voltage, Set Eventual to what you need for whatever your other settings are.
> 
> Above all
> 
> *Read the guide until your eyes bleed*.


On my Asus board leaving Min and Max Cache Ration on Auto just pegs the Cache Ratio at 39 (3.9GHz). It doesn't downlock with the core. I had to set Min CPU Cache Ratio to 8 in order for it to downclock.


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Leave min on Auto so it can downclock while at idle. Don't touch Initial Input Voltage, Set Eventual to what you need for whatever your other settings are.
> 
> Above all
> 
> *Read the guide until your eyes bleed*.


whats the max safe vcore for haswell?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> whats the max safe vcore for haswell?


Read the bold. Do it. It's good for you.


----------



## Hanshin

So, it's time for my entry!

Username: Hanshin
CPU Model: 4770k (Delidded)
Core Multiplier: 45
CPU VID: 1.23
Vcore: 1.248
Uncore Multiplier: 44
Uncore Voltage:1.22
Cooling Solution: H100i w/ Gelid Silent 120 PWM
Stability Test: x264 *20, OCCT Linpack 8 hours, OCCT CPU 7 hours, LinX 7 hours, Asus RealBench (benchmark) *10, gaming (Crysis 3, Planetside 2, FF XIV)
Batch Number: Malay L307B239
Ram Speed: Avexir Core Series 2000Mhz 9-11-9-27-36
Ram Voltage: 1.65
Input Voltage: 1.82
LLC Setting: LLC level 8
Motherboard: Maximus VI Formula 0804 Bios

And the picture!



It seems the sweet spot for my CPU is 4.4, as I can maintain it stable at this speed with 1.184v on all the benches I mentionned for my actual OC. I think I will revert to 4.4 as I can't really justify the voltage bump for only such a small gain.
The max stable tested is [email protected] but with so many horror stories about the chip degradation, I think I'll keep it "safe" and no push it this far.

I need to tweak the uncore and RAM but I'm satisfied with my overclock right now! Thanks to all for the numerous tips I read on this topic!


----------



## jameyscott

1.295 is fairly safe. I'd use that. Personally using 1.325v fr my 4.7 clock.


----------



## Hanshin

Well, I'm very tempted to try it as my 24/7 OC but with such mixed results past 1.2v on the long term, I wonder if it is a good idea. Delid it gave me good results (71°C max on x264 @ 4.8 with a median of 67°C) but I'm more concerned of the voltage on long term as some people see their chips degrading with similar voltages on a relatively short period.

How long have you been using this settings? Any signs of degradation?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hanshin*
> 
> Well, I'm very tempted to try it as my 24/7 OC but with such mixed results past 1.2v on the long term, I wonder if it is a good idea. Delid it gave me good results (71°C max on x264 @ 4.8 with a median of 67°C) but I'm more concerned of the voltage on long term as some people see their chips degrading with similar voltages on a relatively short period.
> 
> How long have you been using this settings? Any signs of degradation?


I've used the settings for months and months with no sign of degradation. Heck, Darkwizzie has been running 1.42 with his system basically being on 24/7 with chess running at night and gaming during the day. He abuses his system with no signs of degradation.


----------



## Hanshin

Okay, thank you!

I guess I will give it a try for a week and see how it comes!

I will just skip the use of synthetic stress tests, as x264 and RealBench are more realistic for the use I make of my PC (and gaming, for sure







) and the temps obtained even on synth tests are very good.


----------



## error-id10t

I think I've degraded my chip but that's due to temps if anything (too many times to the 100 mark). I really haven't seen too many comments or at all that people notice any problems when running 1.3V... so if I was you, I'd just set it to that and max it out to x48, see if it stays happy.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I've used the settings for months and months with no sign of degradation. Heck, Darkwizzie has been running 1.42 with his system basically being on 24/7 with chess running at night and gaming during the day. He abuses his system with no signs of degradation.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hanshin*
> 
> So, it's time for my entry!
> 
> Username: Hanshin
> CPU Model: 4770k (Delidded)
> Core Multiplier: 45
> CPU VID: 1.23
> Vcore: 1.248
> Uncore Multiplier: 39
> Uncore Voltage:1.22
> Cooling Solution: H100i w/ Gelid Silent 120 PWM
> Stability Test: x264 *20, OCCT Linpack 8 hours, OCCT CPU 7 hours, LinX 7 hours, Asus RealBench (benchmark) *10, gaming (Crysis 3, Planetside 2, FF XIV)
> Batch Number: Malay L307B239
> Ram Speed: Avexir Core Series 2000Mhz 9-11-9-27-36
> Ram Voltage: 1.65
> Input Voltage: 1.82
> LLC Setting: LLC level 8
> Motherboard: Maximus VI Formula 0804 Bios
> 
> And the picture!
> 
> 
> 
> It seems the sweet spot for my CPU is 4.4, as I can maintain it stable at this speed with 1.184v on all the benches I mentionned for my actual OC. I think I will revert to 4.4 as I can't really justify the voltage bump for only such a small gain.
> The max stable tested is [email protected] but with so many horror stories about the chip degradation, I think I'll keep it "safe" and no push it this far.
> 
> I need to tweak the uncore and RAM but I'm satisfied with my overclock right now! Thanks to all for the numerous tips I read on this topic!


You will be charted soon, thanks.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Leave min on Auto so it can downclock while at idle. Don't touch Initial Input Voltage, Set Eventual to what you need for whatever your other settings are.
> 
> Above all
> 
> *Read the guide until your eyes bleed*.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Read the bold. Do it. It's good for you.


Loooooooooooooooooooooooool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I've used the settings for months and months with no sign of degradation. Heck, Darkwizzie has been running 1.42 with his system basically being on 24/7 with chess running at night and gaming during the day. He abuses his system with no signs of degradation.
> In related news, still no degradation. I've actually upped by uncore from x42 to x43 without changing the Vring. Still seems just as stable as before. So now 46/43 is my everyday overclock.


I know x45 uncore crashes easily on my current Vring, so between x43 and x45, I bet x44 is somewhat unstable too. So x43 it is.
And yes, my system is basically on 24/7. Thankfully I don't pay the electricity.


----------



## Hanshin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> I think I've degraded my chip but that's due to temps if anything (too many times to the 100 mark). I really haven't seen too many comments or at all that people notice any problems when running 1.3V... so if I was you, I'd just set it to that and max it out to x48, see if it stays happy.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I know x45 uncore crashes easily on my current Vring, so between x43 and x45, I bet x44 is somewhat unstable too. So x43 it is.
> 
> And yes, my system is basically on 24/7. Thankfully I don't pay the electricity.


Thank you for the posts.

My uncore seems to be stable x44 on my actual vring too after some time today, so I guess I'll try it like that a little more.

Well, it seems I may be too careful, so I'll try for a week at [email protected] and see how it goes. Thank you!


----------



## BoredErica

Anybody know what this was about?


----------



## jameyscott

Nope. TEAM GREEN!!!! It runs in my veins! Muahahahaha!

In all seriousness, though. I'm not surprised that a driver messed with the performance of an older game. It's bound to happen every once in awhile. I'm just surprised it was resolved. I guess BF3 still has a big following.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hanshin*
> 
> Well, I'm very tempted to try it as my 24/7 OC but with such mixed results past 1.2v on the long term, I wonder if it is a good idea. Delid it gave me good results (71°C max on x264 @ 4.8 with a median of 67°C) but I'm more concerned of the voltage on long term as some people see their chips degrading with similar voltages on a relatively short period.
> 
> How long have you been using this settings? Any signs of degradation?


The arguments right now are about how fast degradation happens at 1.45v, lol

1.35v is pretty damn safe from what we've seen, 1.3v is very very very cautious
Quote:


> Would a core voltage of 1.44 be too much for a 4670k @ 4.6 Ghz? It seems stable in Prime 95












Same thing i've said like 100 times btw, if you need 0.1v for 100mhz, you're probably doing it wrong. I've seen that said dozens of times, and i've yet to see a single case where somebody with a starting point of for example 1.3v needed to add more than ~0.07v for 100mhz. The lower your starting voltage is, the more silly it seems - 1.25 to 1.35 for 100mhz just won't happen, IMO, without some problem elsewhere (most people forget vrin)


----------



## crun

I have troubles stabilizing my fresh i5-4670k.

45x was unstable at 1.27V (quick reboot during small ft in prime 95). 44x seemed to be stable yesterday on 1.25V (3h+ in prime when browsing, installing stuff, optimizing W8 etc), but it did restart during the night few times, even on 1.255V








I am running 36x uncore. Voltage was set on adaptive; I am priming with it set to 1.2V now. I am testing with C-states set to auto. Not sure what I am going to try when this fails.

There are so many options in this CPU... I still didn't even touch stuff like: LLC (set to 1 default I think), Long/Shord Duration Power Limit, Internal PLL Voltage and some more.
it was 10 times more straightforward on LGA 1156.

Temperatures are kinda high for me. I am reaching up to 92c in prime 95 (27.9) Smal FFT. This might be caused by medicore cooler (Mugen 2 rev. B) and thermal paste (Arctic Silver Ceramique)
Temperature in BF4 was much lower though, about 50 maybe 60c max. Didn't play much and don't have any other games installed yet.


----------



## Cyro999

^Start with:

1.85 VRIN
1.23vcore set (which is 1.25 load)
1.15 ring/cache voltage

VRIN LLC max

Vcore and ring/cache voltage mode override/manual mode

43x core
33x uncore/cache

Grab the x264 stability test linked in OP (i believe) or test vcore using prime 27.9, MANUAL/CUSTOM fft lengh 1344-1344. Don't use small fft's. x264 allows for working up to stable vcore, 27.9 fft 1344 is very harsh but will let you know immediately if there is a problem. An hour of this is a very hard test, but not a very hot one (maybe 10c hotter than x264?) and somewhat realistic.

You can adjust vcore, vrin and core multiplier from there. Leave uncore/cache and its voltage where they are until you have the core multi you want and are stable with


----------



## crun

Damn. I had turbo boost enabled. Seems that even 4.6 might be stable on decent voltages (right doing that 1344 prime thingie on 1.28vcore)

lol nvm, disabling turbo boost means stock speed. going back to 4.5 which did pass the 1h 1344 test


----------



## locx

Looks like I got pretty decent 4670K. I'm stable after overnight stress test (AIDA64) @ 4.5 GHz 1.21V. Temps were 72-78C max of each core using Hyper 212 EVO (taken from Real Temp).



prime95 (v27.9 build 1) shoots my temps off the roof tho, does anybody else have this?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *locx*
> 
> Looks like I got pretty decent 4670K. I'm stable after overnight stress test (AIDA64) @ 4.5 GHz 1.21V. Temps were 72-78C max of each core using Hyper 212 EVO (taken from Real Temp).
> 
> 
> 
> prime95 (v27.9 build 1) shoots my temps off the roof tho, does anybody else have this?


Of course, almost nobody reccomends using Prime. I just experimented a bit with fft lengh 1344 on 27.9, small fft/blend is ridiculous


----------



## locx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Of course, almost nobody reccomends using Prime. I just experimented a bit with fft lengh 1344 on 27.9, small fft/blend is ridiculous


Good to know, I too thought it was insane to get mid 90's in p95 whereas running GW2 which bring the usage to 95-100% constantly stays at ~60C.


----------



## Wakizashis

Hi again guys,

how should I get x264 bench to work? Downloaded it, installed AviSynth 2.5.8 and it still babbles about installing AviSynth first and redirecting me to the webpage when trying to run the test, pfffft. Running app as a admin + tried to DL version which should be working even without this step. Thanks.


----------



## mav451

I thought it was repackaged to be easier?
Is there still a 'test' folder created in the x264 bench folder? You need to follow the instructions listed in the text files - it's about three things you need to do manually (copying files, regedit, and something else I don't remember right now haha).

After that, you need to put this folder where it's easy for you to remember. This is why I recommended renaming it to just "HD Bench" and relocating the folder right off your boot drive, e.g. C:\HD bench. Then, running an elevated Command prompt, you change directory to the HD Bench folder and then run the looped bat file _via the Command Promp_t.

You cannot simply click the bat file, as that will not work.


----------



## Wakizashis

Hi,
yeah, test folder is there. reg file of avi synth as well. Tried the bat file but also the 64bit exe, so maybe I miss the step with command line?


----------



## Nieeru

Okay so, I thought I should go about getting the most out of my OC after fiddling around with my settings over the course of Christmas. (Been away for Work, yay..)

I set multiplier to x45 and ring bus to auto with XMP enabled (1333Mhz -> 1600Mhz) but the core voltage needed to be set to 1.3. I could probably have set it lower than that, mainly because I was running Adaptive mode while "testing" with Prime95... And an old model at that. (Don't hate! This is new to me.)

Anyway, I haven't been experiencing any BSODs or issues at all with 45:45 (1:1) @ 1.3v with XMP enabled, I'm not sure how good or effective that is. Take into consideration that my build is being used for gaming (BF4, WoW, Skyrim, FFXIV:ARR, ..)

What I'm thinking about doing is resetting my settings back to stock and work my way up from there as this is all still pretty confusing to me, overclocking that is. (The terminology and what some of the settings do mostly.)

Temps have never gone above 55c while running most games on that setup. What do you guys think?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> mainly because I was running Adaptive mode while "testing" with Prime95


You're literally in danger of killing CPU by doing such - i also disagree with 45x uncore using auto voltage, as it might be using way way too much there, and also 46/40 is almost certainly stronger than 45/45 in everything that you use the CPU for - and maybe also achievable with like 1.35/1.2v instead of ~1.3/1.35v


----------



## Nieeru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> You're literally in danger of killing CPU by doing such - i also disagree with 45x uncore using auto voltage, as it might be using way way too much there, and also 46/40 is almost certainly stronger than 45/45 in everything that you use the CPU for - and maybe also achievable with like 1.35/1.2v instead of ~1.3/1.35v


Yeah. That's what I was afraid of. Luckily my PC has only been on for a few days total since I got my new build.
Right now I've reverted to default and managed to get 45/35 at 1.29v seemingly ok? (Completing RealBench benchmark without BSODing) temps hit the highest of 71c on one core with the rest hovering 67-69c.

So I might be looking at testing with a few more soft wares while upping the uncore and adjust the voltages. Still need to re-read the first page a few times and make adjustments I think.


----------



## paramazon

just a side question if i want to get my uncore to 38x multiplier would i need to up the uncore voltage or just leave it at default?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paramazon*
> 
> just a side question if i want to get my uncore to 38x multiplier would i need to up the uncore voltage or just leave it at default?


uncore will boost to 3.8 when on default settings.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paramazon*
> 
> just a side question if i want to get my uncore to 38x multiplier would i need to up the uncore voltage or just leave it at default?


If you're looking to manually set it, then put the uncore multi at 38x, and the uncore voltage at 1.18-1.20v....


----------



## Unknownm

I read up on older gens i7 there was a setting like uncore you set dram x2, I decided since that's over 200mhz stock, i'll apply it. Running 4.2Ghz/3.6Ghz (1.8Ghz dram x2).


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> I read up on older gens i7 there was a setting like uncore you set dram x2, I decided since that's over 200mhz stock, i'll apply it. Running 4.2Ghz/3.6Ghz (1.8Ghz dram x2).


The uncore is the same as the cache/ring with haswell. Socket 775 it was northbridge, x58/p55 it was uncore, p67/z77/x79 there is no specific setting for the frequency, it was tied to the processor speed (cpu at 5ghz, uncore was 5Ghz).

With chips like bloomfield (i7 920) the uncore had to be minimum 2x the memory speed, with gulftown (i7 990x) it had to be minimum 1.5x the memory speed. These rules don't apply to all the newer generation cpus though


----------



## Nieeru

After reading the first thread a couple of times over, I think I finally found a stable multiplier/voltage settings of 45/1.29 without running too hot.
The next step to 46 brought my temps to 81-85c and the voltage over 1.37v just to be able to run RealBench's Benchmark test. (I'm currently reaching 71c using RealBench)

Now, the next step seem to be upping the uncore and uncore voltage to further increase performance, what are some good numbers to start with for uncore? And how much do you guys usually increase the uncore voltage by while testing stability?


----------



## paramazon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> uncore will boost to 3.8 when on default settings.


sorry i should have been more clear, i have my 4670k overclocked to 4.4ghz and i want the uncore to be at 38x instead of the original 34x(i know that intel boost is at 38x)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> If you're looking to manually set it, then put the uncore multi at 38x, and the uncore voltage at 1.18-1.20v....


you think if i dont change the voltage and leave it on auto it will most likely start to bsod?


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paramazon*
> 
> sorry i should have been more clear, i have my 4670k overclocked to 4.4ghz and i want the uncore to be at 38x instead of the original 34x(i know that intel boost is at 38x)
> you think if i dont change the voltage and leave it on auto it will most likely start to bsod?


If you leave the voltages on Auto, then there's more of a chance of instability occurring....It's better to manually set the voltages....


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> The uncore is the same as the cache/ring with haswell. Socket 775 it was northbridge, x58/p55 it was uncore, p67/z77/x79 there is no specific setting for the frequency, it was tied to the processor speed (cpu at 5ghz, uncore was 5Ghz).
> 
> With chips like bloomfield (i7 920) the uncore had to be minimum 2x the memory speed, with gulftown (i7 990x) it had to be minimum 1.5x the memory speed. These rules don't apply to all the newer generation cpus though


Thanks for clearing that up. However I found the sweet spot I guess! anything past 3.6ghz uncore fails x264 benchmark, unless I up the vring. Running 44x core / 36x uncore (newest 64-bit) prime95 running over 3 hours so far!

earlier


----------



## paramazon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> If you leave the voltages on Auto, then there's more of a chance of instability occurring....It's better to manually set the voltages....


alright il switch it and see how 1.18v works first.

About x264 where can I get the loop to work ? I have the folder with stress testing but its only once and I don't know where the download is for the loop of x264? (its not in the folder unless its called something else instead of loop.exe??)


----------



## error-id10t

Anyone know what program shows this information? This is the stepping, we all have C0 AFAIK so I'm curious which "version" I have.

B0 (QDE4), early C0 (QE6S), but not good with later C0 (QEH6).


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Anyone know what program shows this information? This is the stepping, we all have C0 AFAIK so I'm curious which "version" I have.
> 
> B0 (QDE4), early C0 (QE6S), but not good with later C0 (QEH6).


I believe CPU-Z shows that information....


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paramazon*
> 
> sorry i should have been more clear, i have my 4670k overclocked to 4.4ghz and i want the uncore to be at 38x instead of the original 34x(i know that intel boost is at 38x)
> you think if i dont change the voltage and leave it on auto it will most likely start to bsod?


I only overclocked the uncore boost freq not the base. Its going to boost to 3.8 anyway is what I meant.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> I believe CPU-Z shows that information....


Couldn't find it there, but it's on the package itself as S-spec: SR147 is mine. Seems those 2 I listed are engineering samples or something. So.. anyone have anything newer than C0 SR147?


----------



## paramazon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> I only overclocked the uncore boost freq not the base. Its going to boost to 3.8 anyway is what I meant.


oh so you are basically saying that its better to start above 3.8x since thats the intel boost anyways?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paramazon*
> 
> oh so you are basically saying that its better to start above 3.8x since thats the intel boost anyways?


imo yes. after my clocks were stable I turned the power saving stuff back on so the uncore can throttle down to 3.4 when the cpu clocks all the way down.


----------



## crun

Prime95 with FFT set to 1792 and 90% memory usage seems to be the best stability test for me. My CPU has passed hours of AIDA, smallFFT, blend and BF4, but to pass 2-3h of 1792 I had to bump my voltage by 0.2V. Right now I am running x44 core/x42 uncore with 1.27V core/1.2V uncore

I can really recommend it, it finds instability really quickly and it isn't anywhere near small FFT hot levels. Just warm like AIDA.


----------



## zeroofmhx

core 42x 1.240v
uncore 34x 1.165v
LLC lvl 7
Initial voltage 1.170
Eventual Voltage 1.850
at 1333MHZ
using x264 HD 5.0 as stress test

should i set my ram to xmp now?



edit: forgot to post cpu-z


----------



## paramazon

just tried to get 40x uncore at 1.18v and i stress tested it with x264 well i thought it was going good until i left it overnight and it crashed, computer was in a grey screen and couldnt do anything had to restart, probably have to up the uncore cache voltage.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paramazon*
> 
> just tried to get 40x uncore at 1.18v and i stress tested it with x264 well i thought it was going good until i left it overnight and it crashed, computer was in a grey screen and couldnt do anything had to restart, probably have to up the uncore cache voltage.


40x definitely needs more than 1.18v, you should be good with 1.2v -1.25, depending on your particular CPU....


----------



## crun

Kind of offtopic, but has anyone tested impact on games of balanced vs high performance power plan? Because balanced is like 30W less in idle, but I don't want to sacrifice any precious frames during gaming


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crun*
> 
> Kind of offtopic, but has anyone tested impact on games of balanced vs high performance power plan? Because balanced is like 30W less in idle, but I don't want to sacrifice any precious frames during gaming



















Nope, I haven't....I set my power profile the way I wanted it and left it alone....


----------



## paramazon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> 40x definitely needs more than 1.18v, you should be good with 1.2v -1.25, depending on your particular CPU....


yeah im gonna try 1.2v tonight


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crun*
> 
> Kind of offtopic, but has anyone tested impact on games of balanced vs high performance power plan? Because balanced is like 30W less in idle, but I don't want to sacrifice any precious frames during gaming


Balanced is really snappy, considering idle ~0.1-0.7vcore instead of >1.3vcore, seems no reason not to use it. I did not see any evidence of it affecting any of my benchmarks or games in an at all really notable way yet, though i ran high performance when i was squeezing individual points out of cinebench when running it from idle cpu state (1 point is nearly 1/10'th of a percent at this point)


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crun*
> 
> Kind of offtopic, but has anyone tested impact on games of balanced vs high performance power plan? Because balanced is like 30W less in idle, but I don't want to sacrifice any precious frames during gaming


I run Adaptive with no C states and High Performance with min. CPU @ 5% to max everything, while getting the nice drop to 0.7v and lower clocks. I don't care about the 0.1v whatever.


----------



## Inons

Back up and running.

I believe I might have to rma the psu now as cpu led hangs during POST now. So, since I won't be using any kind of sleep/hybrid sleep settings with the haswell, it should be fine to use an older, noncertified psu right?
C-states shouldn't pose any issue?


----------



## Cyro999

any psu should work without c6/c7 enabled - c6/c7 is even auto disabled for me unless i turned it on IIRC


----------



## Inons

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> any psu should work without c6/c7 enabled - c6/c7 is even auto disabled for me unless i turned it on IIRC


I'll have to check here in a bit, but I believe default setting on this board is disabled c6/7. Enabled 3, maybe. That's the only issue if I remember correctly, certified haswell for the low draw sleepy modes.


----------



## Shanenanigans

I forced C6/C7 on, made sure my PC could idle on my cheap PSU. Turns out it could so I keep it like that. Keeps the UPS running for a lot longer than portrayed on the web with the power savings.


----------



## paramazon

Would I need to increase the input voltage if i am increasing the uncore cache voltage to 1.2? (default input voltage is at 1.79v) my vcore is at 1.23 stable and since im ocing the uncore i figured i might need to increase the input? maybe to 1.85-1.90?


----------



## Cyro999

Maybe a tiny bit


----------



## zeroofmhx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeroofmhx*
> 
> core 42x 1.240v
> uncore 34x 1.165v
> LLC lvl 7
> Initial voltage 1.170
> Eventual Voltage 1.850
> at 1333MHZ
> using x264 HD 5.0 as stress test
> 
> should i set my ram to xmp now?
> 
> 
> 
> edit: forgot to post cpu-z


what should i do next? up my uncore or the core?
using it now at 1866 runs fine


----------



## jameyscott

First, read the guide again. Second, put initial input voltage back on auto.

Edit: third, consider getting a better cooler to move higher clocks.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crun*
> 
> Kind of offtopic, but has anyone tested impact on games of balanced vs high performance power plan? Because balanced is like 30W less in idle, but I don't want to sacrifice any precious frames during gaming


No performance change on my machine.

Took a little break from the thread to gain some sanity. I'll be back soon.


----------



## zeroofmhx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> First, read the guide again. Second, put initial input voltage back on auto.
> 
> Edit: third, consider getting a better cooler to move higher clocks.


im using now seidon 120m in push/pull config
i might sell this later and get h220 or h105


----------



## Derp

On my gigabyte board having everything on auto (as in optimized defaults) and enabling XMP causes Vcore to be bumped up. If I manually enter as many timings from the XMP as possible then the Vcore hits a max of 1.152 during the XTU benchmark. With XMP enabled it maxes out at 1.164.

The Power (POUT) and the Power (Input) sensors in hwinfo both notice a change as well. POUT from a max of 54.5W to a max of 63.56W with XMP enabled. Input from a max of 61.536 to a max of 69.125 with XMP enabled.

This is with garbage 2x4GB 1600 9-9-9-24 1.5v team vulcan ram.

Has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## Cyro999

The sensor isn't entirely accurate for vcore though pretty close (and i believe power sensors work from that one?)

it only updates in steps - i've heard of funny stuff xmp though. Just manually set the important stuff IMO, if it's 1.5v RAM you'll probably want to OC it and throw 1.7v anyway


----------



## MLJS54

Been messing around with my new 4670k chip today on an ASUS Maximus VI Hero mobo.

Pretty basic OC:
- 44x CPU multi
- 35x Cache multi
- CPU voltage @ 1.25
- Cache voltage @ 1.20
- VRIN voltage @ 1.90
- Everything else on auto
- Memory was at mobo default 1333mhz (G.Skill Sniper 1866 16GB kit)

Did 20 passes of IBT on High and temps were low 60s with my H100i. Wonder if i should tweak some more from here or leave as-is @4.4ghz. I'm only going to be gaming with this PC so not sure how much of a benefit I would see past 4.4ghz?


----------



## coelacanth

Just read the guide in the OP. Now ready to pump all my voltages at once, set multiplier to 50 and cache ratio to 1:1.


----------



## goodtobeking

So testing with x264, will it show an error or tell you of a fault like prime 95 did, or do you just wait for the program to crash and likely take your rig with it??

Also how do you look up the test results of the x264?? That way I can compare what makes the biggest difference, and adjust my OC accordingly


----------



## jameyscott

So, bought another 4770k today. Let's see if I get a golden one...


----------



## Barefooter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> Just read the guide in the OP. Now ready to pump all my voltages at once, set multiplier to 50 and cache ratio to 1:1.


ROFL


----------



## MeneerVent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodtobeking*
> 
> So testing with x264, will it show an error or tell you of a fault like prime 95 did, or do you just wait for the program to crash and likely take your rig with it??
> 
> Also how do you look up the test results of the x264?? That way I can compare what makes the biggest difference, and adjust my OC accordingly


If the OC isn't stable it BSOD's, if it is stable it keeps running.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MLJS54*
> 
> Been messing around with my new 4670k chip today on an ASUS Maximus VI Hero mobo.
> 
> Pretty basic OC:
> - 44x CPU multi
> - 35x Cache multi
> - CPU voltage @ 1.25
> - Cache voltage @ 1.20
> - VRIN voltage @ 1.90
> - Everything else on auto
> - Memory was at mobo default 1333mhz (G.Skill Sniper 1866 16GB kit)
> 
> Did 20 passes of IBT on High and temps were low 60s with my H100i. Wonder if i should tweak some more from here or leave as-is @4.4ghz. I'm only going to be gaming with this PC so not sure how much of a benefit I would see past 4.4ghz?


In for example AC4 you sure will, as that game mainly uses one thread.


----------



## MLJS54

Quote:


> Originally Posted by MLJS54 View Post
> 
> Been messing around with my new 4670k chip today on an ASUS Maximus VI Hero mobo.
> 
> Pretty basic OC:
> - 44x CPU multi
> - 35x Cache multi
> - CPU voltage @ 1.25
> - Cache voltage @ 1.20
> - VRIN voltage @ 1.90
> - Everything else on auto
> - Memory was at mobo default 1333mhz (G.Skill Sniper 1866 16GB kit)
> 
> Did 20 passes of IBT on High and temps were low 60s with my H100i. Wonder if i should tweak some more from here or leave as-is @4.4ghz. I'm only going to be gaming with this PC so not sure how much of a benefit I would see past 4.4ghz?


Keep getting weird 2-3 second lockups in games. Any idea what I can tweak?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> So testing with x264, will it show an error or tell you of a fault like prime 95 did, or do you just wait for the program to crash and likely take your rig with it??


That's funny - i crashed a dozen times with prime a few days back narrowing down some voltages, 0.015vcore lower than hours of passing on one fft = hard bluescreens, i adjusted in small intervals and never saw a single software error (like i've seen a whole bunch of times while stabilizing RAM)

^while x264 in comparison.. refuses to bluescreen and chain crashes the encoder when i try to use certain settings


----------



## tomlev5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> That's funny - i crashed a dozen times with prime a few days back narrowing down some voltages, 0.015vcore lower than hours of passing on one fft = hard bluescreens, i adjusted in small intervals and never saw a single software error (like i've seen a whole bunch of times while stabilizing RAM)
> 
> ^while x264 in comparison.. refuses to bluescreen and chain crashes the encoder when i try to use certain settings


If you choose predefined tests in Prime95, the program do some calculations and then checks the result with his own verified results. This way it can catch small instabilities that windows doesn't recognise.

I doubt the x264 works the same way. Can somebody verify x264?


----------



## Cyro999

x264 is an encoder, not a stability or stress test, it can just be a bit finicky on Haswell. It'll crash all day and throw "..has stopped working" in windows sometimes, yet other times (like prime) sometimes just hard bluescreen you or cause restart


----------



## crun

When I try to enable any c-states or C1E computer crashed every time while loading to Windows. Not sure what might be the problem.

I am getting 80W in idle (GTX 780) when doing nothing (adaptive power usage). I am wondering if I should bother trying to enable c-states or to trinket with offset/adaptive voltage.


----------



## mav451

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crun*
> 
> When I try to enable any c-states or C1E computer crashed every time while loading to Windows. Not sure what might be the problem.
> 
> I am getting 80W in idle (GTX 780) when doing nothing (adaptive power usage). I am wondering if I should bother trying to enable c-states or to trinket with offset/adaptive voltage.


This is crashing at stock, or OCed? C-states should not be introducing instability.


----------



## OutlawII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crun*
> 
> When I try to enable any c-states or C1E computer crashed every time while loading to Windows. Not sure what might be the problem.
> 
> I am getting 80W in idle (GTX 780) when doing nothing (adaptive power usage). I am wondering if I should bother trying to enable c-states or to trinket with offset/adaptive voltage.


Are u using any kind of offset voltage? How did u set adaptive voltage?


----------



## crun

OC'ed.
Quote:


> Are u using any kind of offset voltage? How did u set adaptive voltage?


No, I am running override. Didn't try adaptive or offset yet.


----------



## OutlawII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crun*
> 
> OC'ed.
> No, I am running override. Didn't try adaptive or offset yet.


Sounds like some setting in there,did u disable the c-states or we they disabled from the start? Maybe reset to factory settings and then enter your OC settings


----------



## crun

They were on auto from start, which probably was disabled. When I tried enabling it in early overclocking attempts, it crashed as well.

Maybe it is bios version related? I have 2.3 and on Asrock website I see that in 2.7 they have introduced: " Unlock C-State MSR."
But I find it hard to believe that C-states didn't work on this mobo till 27 january 2014 (2.7 release date)...


----------



## OutlawII

Put them back to auto,then watch your cpu speed and voltage see if it down clocks


----------



## crun

Voltage does not change when auto is set. Yes, CPU downclocks, but this is thanks to adaptive power mode.

I am almost certain that auto means disabled at least in my case.


----------



## OutlawII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crun*
> 
> Voltage does not change when auto is set. Yes, CPU downclocks, but this is thanks to adaptive power mode.
> 
> I am almost certain that auto means disabled at least in my case.


This might be a question for MR Darkwizzie


----------



## MLJS54

- 44x CPU multi
- 35x Cache multi
- CPU voltage @ 1.255
- Cache voltage @ 1.20
- Everything else on auto on Maximus VI Hero

Any idea what can be causing these small lockups in games (2-3 second screen freeze)? Anything I can raise? Not really sure how to test for it but they do not occur when the 4670 is at stock settings.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## OutlawII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MLJS54*
> 
> - 44x CPU multi
> - 35x Cache multi
> - CPU voltage @ 1.255
> - Cache voltage @ 1.20
> - Everything else on auto on Maximus VI Hero
> 
> Any idea what can be causing these small lockups in games (2-3 second screen freeze)? Anything I can raise? Not really sure how to test for it but they do not occur when the 4670 is at stock settings.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Did u set up memory timings?


----------



## MLJS54

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutlawII*
> 
> Did u set up memory timings?


Yes, set them to spec in ASUS BIOS

DRAM voltage 1.5v
Frequency 1866
DRAM timings 9-10-9-28
Left everything else in DRAM timings on Auto

This is the kit

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231627


----------



## OutlawII

U sur its not your GPU? Try to set all settings back to stock is the stutter still there?


----------



## MLJS54

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutlawII*
> 
> U sur its not your GPU? Try to set all settings back to stock is the stutter still there?


No lockups at all at stock settings. GPU is not overclocked either way.


----------



## sonic2911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MLJS54*
> 
> Yes, set them to spec in ASUS BIOS
> 
> DRAM voltage 1.5v
> Frequency 1866
> DRAM timings 9-10-9-28
> Left everything else in DRAM timings on Auto
> 
> This is the kit
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231627


give ur ram more juice!


----------



## OutlawII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sonic2911*
> 
> give ur ram more juice!


Why? Its a good set rated for 1.5


----------



## Nieeru

So! After playing around a bit more, I think I managed to find a somewhat decent set of settings.

Core: 45
Vcore: 1.29v
Uncore: 42
Cache voltage: 1.18v (I've read that anything above uncore x40 should need at least 1.2v?)

Read the first post half a dozen times before I started out.

I can't seem to find a stable oc for 4.6 though.. Even with uncore set to stock manually and vring to auto on my vi formula, I was over 1.36v before RealBench even finished once without BSoDing on me. I thought it was a bit to steep a difference, especially with temps reaching 84-86c through RealBench.

Temps seem fine right now, 25-28c idle with 68-71c under max load.

XMP disabled still while I change settings around. I think I can bring vring a bit down though. A bit unsure on how to proceed now/what to do. Been testing these current settings for a good 2-3 days straight without any issues whatsoever.

VCCIN is set to Auto currently as well.
Also, on my Asus Maximus VI Formula, I'm not sure if setting Fully Manual Mode to Enabled/Disabled, then the Vcore/cache voltage to Manual Mode changes anything.

Tips/suggestions anyone?


----------



## Barefooter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MLJS54*
> 
> - 44x CPU multi
> - 35x Cache multi
> - CPU voltage @ 1.255
> - Cache voltage @ 1.20
> - Everything else on auto on Maximus VI Hero
> 
> Any idea what can be causing these small lockups in games (2-3 second screen freeze)? Anything I can raise? Not really sure how to test for it but they do not occur when the 4670 is at stock settings.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Are you sure your vcore is stable? If your vcore is too low you'll be chasing your tail. You may want to drop your RAM down to 1600 and make sure your vcore is stable.

Also what is your VCCIN or on your board the Eventual Input voltage?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Barefooter*
> 
> Are you sure your vcore is stable? If your vcore is too low you'll be chasing your tail. You may want to drop your RAM down to 1600 and make sure your vcore is stable.
> 
> Also what is your VCCIN or on your board the Eventual Input voltage?


+1 it seems like your vcore might be low.


----------



## thrgk

so for haswell, dont use prime 95 to check for a solid stability use x264?


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> so for haswell, dont use prime 95 to check for a solid stability use x264?


Don't use synthetic stress tests (like Prime95) with Adaptive enabled. This is because Adaptive will cause the voltage to spike.

All the info you need is in the OP regarding stress testing.


----------



## sonic2911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutlawII*
> 
> Why? Its a good set rated for 1.5


mine profile says 1.5v but i have to set 1.62 to avoid BSOD


----------



## filphil

Finally got a working water cooling loop in order. Unfortunately I can't get a stable 47x multiplier.

CPU Multi 47x
Cpu vcore 1.46v
Uncore multi 34
Uncore voltage 1.2v
Vrin 2.15

The temps are approaching 90c with x264. Each time I added voltage the temperatures have steadily increased. Whereas before with the hyper 212 evo it SPIKED if I went over 1.25v on the CPU voltage.

I don't remember my 46 multiplier settings so right now I've brought the cpu down to 46x and will incrementally go down on vcore until unstable, go back up one or two steps, then do the same with vrin.


----------



## coelacanth

I just enabled all of the C-States in my UEFI BIOS (Asus Maximus VI Hero Z87; UEFI BIOS 1301; Cooler Master V1000 PSU) and set Package C-State Support to C7s and my idle Vcore has dropped dramatically. It's gone from ~0.7v (everything at default in BIOS) to 0.016v. Obviously my idle temps have dropped too. Idle core speed is still 800MHz at its lowest.

Very good info in this thread.


----------



## blaze2210

An update: I was able to lower my VID from 1.43v to 1.38v - while maintaining my 4.6ghz OC...


----------



## Aedaric

Out of curiousity, I've noticed that my processor is maintaining max speed when I'm not necessarily using it. I have C7s enabled which is supported by my i4770k. Anyone have any ideas?



It would be nice to have my processor actually down-clock when it's not being used to lengthen it's lifecycle.


----------



## goodtobeking

Dont you have to enable speed step for it to throttle?? I might be wrong on that.


----------



## Aedaric

I didn't think I had disabled it. Though it has been a while since I was in my BIOS and maybe I changed it by mistake one day when I was tired. Currently I've been waiting nearly two weeks for my CLU to arrive from overseas (I found it on Amazon AFTER I ordered it from their website). Yay DHL...not. DHL is great overseas, but in the US FedEx and UPS are king.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aedaric*
> 
> Out of curiousity, I've noticed that my processor is maintaining max speed when I'm not necessarily using it. I have C7s enabled which is supported by my i4770k. Anyone have any ideas?
> 
> 
> 
> It would be nice to have my processor actually down-clock when it's not being used to lengthen it's lifecycle.


Power settings, make sure you're on balanced power plan and it's set to minimum min CPU state

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> An update: I was able to lower my VID from 1.43v to 1.38v - while maintaining my 4.6ghz OC...


Details?


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Details?


I upped the VCCIN to 1.956v and lowered the VID from 1.43 to 1.38....I might be able to go lower, but it was like 2 in the morning when I was messing with it and I got rather tired of watching stability tests....









On the really bright side: if I can go lower, then that means (logically speaking) that I should be able to get my 4.8ghz OC without needing 1.5v+ for the VID....


----------



## jameyscott

Second 4770k will be here tomorrow and I've already got someone to buy it if it is a meh chip.







Me wants golden. @Szeged, bless me with your golden chip powers.


----------



## paramazon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> so for haswell, dont use prime 95 to check for a solid stability use x264?


you can use prime 95 to check for stability just make sure its not on adaptive thats it


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paramazon*
> 
> you can use prime 95 to check for stability just make sure its not on adaptive thats it


But x264 is recommended by everyone who has gone through the paces including the OP. To me, it's better to see real world temps and keeping the voltages down to what they need to be stable for and not what prime needs to be stable with.


----------



## Cyro999

I do like the approach of working down to volts using a few large fft's as well, but not blend and not up to date versions of prime/linx


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> But x264 is recommended by everyone who has gone through the paces including the OP. To me, *it's better to see real world temps and keeping the voltages down to what they need to be stable for and not what prime needs to be stable with*.


^ This...







I personally like using my computer, so running Prime for hours and hours isn't sensible for me....I run my own little battery of tests, and if my OC survives them, then I move on and go about my business....

Update on OC: I'm stable so far at 4.7ghz (core) @ 1.41v VID, 4.2ghz (uncore/cache) @ 1.25v, and 1.956 (VRIN/VCCIN/Input)....


----------



## Cyro999

I seem to be seeing returns with ~2.0+vrin by my 4.7 multi with ht off, 4.6 with ht on, given that you are already using really aggressive vcores (~1.43 load), have you tried like 2.1vrin to see if it helped at all?


----------



## tomlev5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> I seem to be seeing returns with ~2.0+vrin by my 4.7 multi with ht off, 4.6 with ht on, given that you are already using really aggressive vcores (~1.43 load), have you tried like 2.1vrin to see if it helped at all?


Please be careful when raising VRIN (Especially if you don't have Intel's tuning plan). I found this quote from a reviewer on another site:
Quote:


> Dave, what was the most voltages you gave to chip's which didn't die, and what was the least you gave to the one's which did?
> Ansver:
> 2.05V on Input and 1.5V vCore killed chips, for the least.
> Ran 1.8V vCore, chip is fine, and 2.4V V-Input.


It depends on your chip of course, but you might be unlucky.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> I seem to be seeing returns with ~2.0+vrin by my 4.7 multi with ht off, 4.6 with ht on, given that you are already using really aggressive vcores (~1.43 load), have you tried like 2.1vrin to see if it helped at all?


No real need for me to go that high on the VRIN, and my vcore only differs from the VID that I set by ~.014v....


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomlev5*
> 
> Please be careful when raising VRIN (Especially if you don't have Intel's tuning plan). I found this quote from a reviewer on another site:
> It depends on your chip of course, but you might be unlucky.


Was there a timeframe that was mentioned, like how long the chips were running at those settings before they died? I ask because I've had my CPU above 2.05v VCCIN and 1.5v vcore, and mine is still kicking....


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomlev5*
> 
> Please be careful when raising VRIN (Especially if you don't have Intel's tuning plan). I found this quote from a reviewer on another site:
> It depends on your chip of course, but you might be unlucky.


1.5vcore seems far, far far more deadly than 2.05 VRIN does.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> No real need for me to go that high on the VRIN, and my vcore only differs from the VID that I set by ~.014v....


It's targeted 0.02v higher, DMM it. Assume 0.02 higher if you don't have dmm - software isn't accurate at that precise of an interval, sensor only updates in like 0.008 steps and even those are approximate
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Was there a timeframe that was mentioned, like how long the chips were running at those settings before they died? I ask because I've had my CPU above 2.05v VCCIN and 1.5v vcore, and mine is still kicking....


Guy killed his chip in an hour and a half IIRC but he was prime blending at 1.5vid (~1.52vcore) and auto VRIN


----------



## MLJS54

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Barefooter*
> 
> Are you sure your vcore is stable? If your vcore is too low you'll be chasing your tail. You may want to drop your RAM down to 1600 and make sure your vcore is stable.
> 
> Also what is your VCCIN or on your board the Eventual Input voltage?


I ran IBT on High / Very High a few times and never had a BSOD on 20 passes, so I assumed my vcore @ 1.255 was good enough for 4.4g. I BSOD at 1.20-1.24.

VCCIN is set to auto on my Maximus VI Hero.


----------



## Cyro999

AVX1 linpack (ibt) is not necessarily best stability test for haswell


----------



## Wirerat

Cinebench can find errors better than ibt. It just doesnt run temps as high.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Cinebench can find errors better than ibt.


I have dozens of cinebench passes on [email protected] yet [email protected] fails x264 with mtbf of like half an hour


----------



## Rob78

I have passed 60x custom loop x264 at 44x with 1.32vcore and played a few hours BF3 MP at 1.325 vcore which i raised some just in case. However i got a BSOD "124" yesterday when playing so cleary BF3 needs more voltage than x264 it seems. Should i try 1.335-34 perhaps ? also i have updated now my bios to F8 if its more stable.


----------



## Cyro999

Yea, go up 0.01


----------



## Rob78

Ok will try raise and see if its goes away. It seems otherwise quite stable normal usage so i guess some games need more juice.


----------



## paramazon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> But x264 is recommended by everyone who has gone through the paces including the OP. To me, it's better to see real world temps and keeping the voltages down to what they need to be stable for and not what prime needs to be stable with.


well yeah of course x264 is better especially temp wise because the prime95 just tries to toast the cpu. I was never implying that prime95 was better, unless thats what you thought i said?


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rob78*
> 
> I have passed 60x custom loop x264 at 44x with 1.32vcore and played a few hours BF3 MP at 1.325 vcore which i raised some just in case. However i got a BSOD "124" yesterday when playing so cleary BF3 needs more voltage than x264 it seems. Should i try 1.335-34 perhaps ? also i have updated now my bios to F8 if its more stable.


Same, well, BF4.

The advantage I can see for testing w/ P95/x264/etc is that you're not enjoying yourself playing a game. So if it crashes, no big deal. But if you're having a great round and playing w/ some friends...and BSOD. Well, poop.


----------



## Roikyou

So I finally over clocked to see what I could get out of my 4770k. I've yet to stress test, I've got it set to 45 core clock, ring 39, core volt 1.2, set core voltage mode to override, enabled C-state, C7, temps 59 max 34.6 to 40.6 average while gaming (two worlds 2), vccin 1.782 average, seems stable but not real major stress test, did a pass with x264 but not continuous loop.


----------



## Rob78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Same, well, BF4.
> 
> The advantage I can see for testing w/ P95/x264/etc is that you're not enjoying yourself playing a game. So if it crashes, no big deal. But if you're having a great round and playing w/ some friends...and BSOD. Well, poop.


Yeah it can ruin alot but i have been experience more "you have been disconnected to EA" etc.. which is very annoying aswell when u have great score , too often actually. But i have raised now my vcore and hopefully it will be for the better with no BSOD atleast.


----------



## Jodiuh

Good point. I've been dabbling w/

1. Overclocking my CPU.
2. Overclocking my memory.
3. Overclocking my GPU.

And it has been HELL as BF4 likes to crash for giggles.


----------



## thrgk

i downloaded x264 but after i did the install, i didnt see the program, is there another way to start the test ?


----------



## alex490

Hi!

Sorry for my english (i'm french and i try to learn it).
I bought a new computer one week ago, and i try to overclock my i5 4670k watercooled by an Antec Kühler h2o 620 v4 on a Gigabyte Z87X-D3H motherboard.
At the moment i reached 4,3ghz stable (1h15 on AIDA64) with this bios setup :

1.300V Vcore
1.800V Vrin
1.15V Ring voltage
CPU Vrin Loadline calibration : extreme
PWM Phase Control : eXm perf
PCH Core : Auto
PCH IO : Auto
XMP enabled (1.65v , 1600mhz)

After 1h15 burn on AIDA64 :

http://www.noelshack.com/2014-06-1391726181-overclock.jpg

http://image.noelshack.com/fichiers/2014/06/1391726181-overclock.jpg

Well, it's my first overclock, and moreover my first gaming computer so i have many questions, it could be so nice if someone can help me and give me advices.
So...I have some questions :

- I understood 4,3ghz @1.3V vcore is very bad (i felt on a bad quality CPU and i'm unlucky or my setup is bad ?)
- I would like to reach 4,4ghz with maximum 1,3V Vcore, is it possible with changing my setup ? What do i need to change ?
- After 1h15 burn on AIDA64, my CPU reached 81°, is it dangerous ? What temperature is dangerous to reach on i5 haswell ?
- Do i have to prefer OCCT 4.4.0 or another stress testing soft than AIDA64 to be sure my oc is ok ?
- I got the F7 version BIOS do i need to update to the F8 version ?

I'm sorry for all these questions, in bad english moreover... but i'm a newbie in overclocking and i don't want to make it bad.

Thanks a lot !


----------



## Inons

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> i downloaded x264 but after i did the install, i didnt see the program, is there another way to start the test ?


Should be a batch file named "x264_Stability_Test" Click the batch.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> well got a new mobo yesterday and got the same code 00..... so my 4770k died, got approved for RMA with intel and shipped the cpu out today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cpu was also delided with clp on the die so i just glued it back together. we'll see how it goes
> 
> 
> 
> im 99% sure it didnt die from me deliding but died from the bent pins on the motherboard


got a new 4770k back from RMA today


----------



## Turt1e

I bought a new 4670K after my old one died and at stock it's running at 1.169V. Is that a lot?


----------



## mav451

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> got a new 4770k back from RMA today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice - good luck on your new chip.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> got a new 4770k back from RMA today


Even though there isn't enough data atm to for batch numbers, what is yours? My second 4770k is 331 and it booted up with 1.2v and 4.6ghz. Even got to play around with it before it restarted. Gonna run it through its paces tonight and see how it does.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Even though there isn't enough data atm to for batch numbers, what is yours? My second 4770k is 331 and it booted up with 1.2v and 4.6ghz. Even got to play around with it before it restarted. Gonna run it through its paces tonight and see how it does.


331what? That could mean anything from week 10 to week 19.

Here's how to read the batch (FPO) numbers:

Batch Code on my 4770K: 3319C235

3 - Made in Costa Rica foundry
3 - Made in 2013
19 - Made in work week 19
C235 - Lot number


----------



## lilchronic

my old 4770k did 4.7ghz @ 1.375v batch # 3332B372

my new one is batch # 3333C396 havent test the oc yet still waiting for windows to finish installing updates


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> 331what? That could mean anything from week 10 to week 19.
> 
> Here's how to read the batch (FPO) numbers:
> 
> Batch Code on my 4770K: 3319C235
> 
> 3 - Made in Costa Rica foundry
> 3 - Made in 2013
> 19 - Made in work week 19
> C235 - Lot number


couldn't remember off the top of my head as I'm at work and just got it today. "P


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> my old 4770k did 4.7ghz @ 1.375v batch # 3332B372
> 
> my new one is batch # 3333C396 havent test the oc yet still waiting for windows to finish installing updates


Let's hope you get a good one! I had the almight szeged bless mine. After all, his luck with cpus is stupid.


----------



## Wirerat

Wait, what? Intel rma'd delided cpu? Was that standard warrenty of the performance add on warrenty?

I have both but the only reason I did not delid was warrenty.


----------



## chumanga

I see a strange thing happenning here maybe you guys already know that, if i use 1.140v for 4ghz + "LLC 4" BF4 will crash or bsod. If i put LLC 8 the game keep working without problems.

But i see when changing LLC in reality it dont change vcore/vdrop at all, but its interesting than increasing LLC make over more stable here.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chumanga*
> 
> I see a strange thing happenning here maybe you guys already know that, if i use 1.140v for 4ghz + "LLC 4" BF4 will crash or bsod. If i put LLC 8 the game keep working without problems.
> 
> But i see when changing LLC in reality it dont change vcore/vdrop at all, but its interesting than increasing LLC make over more stable here.


LLC won't change vcore or make vcore droop/drop - LLC isn't for vcore

LLC is for VRIN which is the most important voltage for Haswell (or second most important in terms of what must be set when overclocking)


----------



## chumanga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> LLC won't change vcore or make vcore droop/drop - LLC isn't for vcore
> 
> LLC is for VRIN which is the most important voltage for Haswell (or second most important in terms of what must be set when overclocking)


Sure, i forgot to reread first topic before posting, my bad.


----------



## Gugus03

Just to let you know how lucky are some of you guys.

I use x264 64bit x20 to test my setups. Uncore stock and a 2400 ram kit @ 1.65v
Never went above 1.30v manual mode. ASUS Maximus Impact VI

Had a first 4670k, couldn't stabilize above 43 kept 42

Swapped for a 4770k, couldn't even stabilize at 42, decided to forget it and put 40 with 1.18v, stable. With small increase in VCCSA.

Tried another 4770k, can't even boot at 44 with 1.28 (even with ram at 2000), booted at 42 but instant crash when starting OCCT. On Stock voltage it reaches 1.3v on load in occt...

I have another 4770k coming (crazy Amazon RMA policy xD), i hope it will be at least capable of 42 stable... if not i will just forget about OC and keep all stock.

Another subject, and I wanna alert you about the Active Frequency mode.
DO NOT EVER ENABLE ACTIVE FREQUENCY MODE
I discovered that with this enabled, my voltage sometimes piked at 1.47v !!!!
Disabling it solved the crazy pikes in voltage. That's absolutely insane, so beware with this, it would kill your chip under load.


----------



## Cyro999

You should set uncore 100mhz below stock (33!!) to stop it turbo, and manually set ring voltage, just to be safe. Never set RAM to etc 2400mhz when you're clocking CPU up, too. Can cause BSOD's and you need to know which BSOD's happen why

Aside from that, setting VRIN is important. If you don't set VRIN, it's hard to scale core multi up, certain power hungry tests (like both of the tests in OCCT!!) likely won't work. You need LLC for it too

I don't think people are lucky, they're all just doing stuff differently to you


----------



## Jedson3614

You will see even more so on gigabyte boards, please check SINS guide to understand, that LLC is very important for a stable overclock, I even back on sandy bridge using my ud5h, needed a high or extreme LLC to keep a stable overclock, even if the overclock was low, same results would happen random BSOD'S during games or even regular usage.


----------



## Gugus03

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> You should set uncore 100mhz below stock (33!!) to stop it turbo, and manually set ring voltage, just to be safe. Never set RAM to etc 2400mhz when you're clocking CPU up, too. Can cause BSOD's and you need to know which BSOD's happen why
> 
> Aside from that, setting VRIN is important. If you don't set VRIN, it's hard to scale core multi up, certain power hungry tests (like both of the tests in OCCT!!) likely won't work. You need LLC for it too
> 
> I don't think people are lucky, they're all just doing stuff differently to you


I just tried to boot at 45 1.28v
Ram @ 1333mhz
Uncore max 33 with 1.1v
CPU input eventual at 1.75 (i read it was vcore +0.45, rounded to 1.75 to be sure)

didn't touch LLC, AITuner says it's lvl 8 (max)

The fact is that my previous chip was doing 40 fine and this one crashes instantly with the same settings in OCCT.

Also, 1.3v on load on stock voltage, stock freq, doesn't seem great at all...


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gugus03*
> 
> I just tried to boot at 45 1.28v
> Ram @ 1333mhz
> Uncore max 33 with 1.1v
> CPU input eventual at 1.75 (i read it was vcore +0.45, rounded to 1.75 to be sure)
> 
> didn't touch LLC, AITuner says it's lvl 8 (max)
> 
> The fact is that my previous chip was doing 40 fine and this one crashes instantly with the same settings in OCCT.
> 
> Also, 1.3v on load on stock voltage, stock freq, doesn't seem great at all...


Read the 1st page a few times, then read the posts in the various pages that follow it....The easy way of OC'ing doesn't apply to Haswell - you have to work for higher overclocks....


----------



## Barefooter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> got a new 4770k back from RMA today


That is awesome you were able to get it replaced after a de-lid!


----------



## SgtRotty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gugus03*
> 
> I just tried to boot at 45 1.28v
> Ram @ 1333mhz
> Uncore max 33 with 1.1v
> CPU input eventual at 1.75 (i read it was vcore +0.45, rounded to 1.75 to be sure)
> 
> didn't touch LLC, AITuner says it's lvl 8 (max)
> 
> The fact is that my previous chip was doing 40 fine and this one crashes instantly with the same settings in OCCT.
> 
> Also, 1.3v on load on stock voltage, stock freq, doesn't seem great at all...


Try bumping vrin to 1.850 (cpu eventual)


----------



## Gugus03

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SgtRotty*
> 
> Try bumping vrin to 1.850 (cpu eventual)


Tried at 1.9v VIN, 1.3v, LLC lvl 8
Uncore 35 1.2v
VCCSA +0.2
IO Auto
Ram 2400 / 1.65v

It booted at 42 but rebooted after few seconds into OCCT.

My other 4770k wasn't crashing so fast and could handle 30min of occt and 17 passes of x264 until BSOD with LESS voltage... so this chip is out for me.
I just want to get 42-44 with a vcore of 1.25 or less with ram at 2400... if I don't get this I'll just keep my original chip at 40.

I have three 4770k to chose from
- one is stable (20 passes x264 64bit, hours of BF4, realbench) at 40/ vcore 1.18 / VIN 1.7/ ram 2400/ stock uncore
- the current one which i think is garbage, with the same settings I cant OC at all (it goes to 1.30v+ under load, at STOCK settings)
- next one should arrive tomorrow or monday will


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gugus03*
> 
> Tried at 1.9v VIN, 1.3v, LLC lvl 8
> Uncore 35 1.2v
> VCCSA +0.2
> IO Auto
> Ram 2400 / 1.65v
> 
> It booted at 42 but rebooted after few seconds into OCCT.
> 
> My other 4770k wasn't crashing so fast and could handle 30min of occt and 17 passes of x264 until BSOD with LESS voltage... so this chip is out for me.
> I just want to get 42-44 with a vcore of 1.25 or less with ram at 2400... if I don't get this I'll just keep my original chip at 40.
> 
> I have three 4770k to chose from
> - one is stable (20 passes x264 64bit, hours of BF4, realbench) at 40/ vcore 1.18 / VIN 1.7/ ram 2400/ stock uncore
> - the current one which i think is garbage, with the same settings I cant OC at all (it goes to 1.30v+ under load, at STOCK settings)
> - next one should arrive tomorrow or monday will


Stop overclocking your IMC and manually controlling SA. If you insist on overclocking IMC and core at the same time, leave SA on auto - it will adjust itself more than +0.2 if necessary. I'd strongly recommend using RAM at 1600mhz or stock though while playing with core, and also not using either OCCT test.

Set 1.23vcore, 1.85vrin, max vrin llc, 33x uncore/cache, 1.15v ring/cache, try 44x, 42x, 40x core multi's in x264 til you have one that passes - then work from there. That's basic procedure that works best in all of my experience. If you know exactly what you're doing, maybe manual fft 1344-1344 in prime 27.9 if you want a harder test instead of working up to stable voltage, but x264 is more foolproof and easier to use effectively IMO

Important steps there are 1; 33x uncore. You're using 35, which is 40 at load. 1.2v may not be enough for certain loads or just at all - you don't know that - 1.18 at 35x locks up repeatedly for me if i set 35x (which is actually 40x under load, and turbo's under most boards IIRC) so it's too close to call stable blindly. 33x @1.15 is much safer

2; Type of test used. Few people here have good understanding of OCCT large test or whatever it is - i only played with it a little, but it's hard and not really understood. Can't give good advice on it, or say why you might not pass easily - x264 and prime single fft lengh is more tested even, particularly x264 around here. The OCCT linpack test is an out of date version of linpack, and i'd never recommend linpack for haswell stability testing - it's a rather extreme benchmark

3; RAM. Just setting 2400 can cause problems, you don't really know for sure. In particular, setting RAM yet forcing SA onto a specific value can cause hell in certain circumstances that are not well understood, so it's not something that you want to do while overclocking core

If after all of that you have a below average chip; so be it, but it's best to use a more controlled and understood OC procedure til you are rooted more firmly

Vast majority of chips are stable ~43-46x @1.23vcore bios and the settings i said in x264, and after that can take higher RAM clocks fine - out of a dozen or so people that i know personally, none of them need over 1.3 for 44x and none of them have any issue running RAM at 2400mhz, and judging by this thread, with procedure followed, failing 42x @1.25vcore load and the other settings would certainly be a rare case


----------



## Gugus03

Many thanks for your help and patience, will try and report back


----------



## Gugus03

Ok, so tried this

44
with 1.85vrin / 1.15 cache @33 / 1.25vcore

vccsa, vccio etc.. all on auto
LLC lvl8

with ram at 2400 = bsod 124 on windows loading
with ram at 1600 = bsod 124 on windows loading

Didn't bother with 43 and 42.... IMO this chip just sucks.


----------



## SgtRotty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gugus03*
> 
> Ok, so tried this
> 
> 44
> with 1.85vrin / 1.15 cache @33 / 1.25vcore
> 
> vccsa, vccio etc.. all on auto
> LLC lvl8
> 
> with ram at 2400 = bsod 124 on windows loading
> with ram at 1600 = bsod 124 on windows loading
> 
> Didn't bother with 43 and 42.... IMO this chip just sucks.


What MotherBoard are u using??


----------



## Gugus03

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SgtRotty*
> 
> What MotherBoard are u using??


Asus maximus impact VI
The ram is the same as you i think


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gugus03*
> 
> Ok, so tried this
> 
> 44
> with 1.85vrin / 1.15 cache @33 / 1.25vcore
> 
> vccsa, vccio etc.. all on auto
> LLC lvl8
> 
> with ram at 2400 = bsod 124 on windows loading
> with ram at 1600 = bsod 124 on windows loading
> 
> Didn't bother with 43 and 42.... IMO this chip just sucks.


You can't say it sucks if it's 100mhz below average









that's not how it works - you can't expect average oc ([email protected], [email protected]) and call anything below it terrible. Not great maybe, but not even bothering with it? lol


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> well got a new mobo yesterday and got the same code 00..... so my 4770k died, got approved for RMA with intel and shipped the cpu out today


Did your CPU have any marks on it? Off topic re: HW but my Ivy only runs the RAM in single mode because of "scratches" and I'm really now wondering.. what do I have to lose trying to RMA it. Do they approve it before sending or how did you go about it?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Barefooter*
> 
> That is awesome you were able to get it replaced after a de-lid!


yep!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Did your CPU have any marks on it? Off topic re: HW but my Ivy only runs the RAM in single mode because of "scratches" and I'm really now wondering.. what do I have to lose trying to RMA it. Do they approve it before sending or how did you go about it?


no i did not have any marks on it..... if you can glue the ihs back on and when you press it down the glue will ooze out a little and if that could cover up the mark i would try







or they might not even notice the mark

My rma was quick they got it and shipped out a new one the next day 2 day delivery..... thats how i shipped it to them , 2 day delivery

batch # 3333C396
4.7 ghz @ 1.4v

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Wait, what? Intel rma'd delided cpu? Was that standard warrenty of the performance add on warrenty?
> 
> I have both but the only reason I did not delid was warrenty.


i have the intel tuning plan but the guy i talked to didnt use it so i still have it


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gugus03*
> 
> Ok, so tried this
> 
> 44
> with 1.85vrin / 1.15 cache @33 / 1.25vcore
> 
> vccsa, vccio etc.. all on auto
> LLC lvl8
> 
> with ram at 2400 = bsod 124 on windows loading
> with ram at 1600 = bsod 124 on windows loading
> 
> Didn't bother with 43 and 42.... IMO this chip just sucks.


So you picked some random settings, got a BSOD, ignored the error code (which hints at what needs to be adjusted), and somehow it's the CPU's fault? Educate yourself on the workings of Haswell before you blame the instability on the CPU....

That's like not knowing how to work on cars, and blaming the car because you're not a mechanic....









NOTE: I'm sorry if this comes across as rude, but it gets a bit irritating when people are constantly coming in this thread saying that their CPU sucks....If you read the 1st page of this thread, you will gain some knowledge....If you read the rest of the pages, you will gain even more....







There were about 600 pages when I first found this thread, and I read every post in each page long before I even posted the 1st time in here. *By the time I got to the last page, virtually EVERY question I had was already asked and answered*....


----------



## Clockwerk

OC Update followed by a question that some nice person will hopefully answer









CPU: I7-4770k
Core Multiplier: 47
CPU VID: 1.32
Vcore: 1.324ish. Depends on stress test
Uncore multiplier: 44
Uncore Voltage: 1.2v
Cooling: Custom loop
Stability test: XTU/Cinebench
Ram Speed: 2133 9/11/10/27 1T
Input Voltage: 1.95
Mobo: MSI Mpower Max

Fairly happy with this OC and have been really struggling to stabilize 4.8. I found out yesterday while messing around that I am able to change the Bclk from 100 to 103 and it was still stable (so far). This increases my CPU to 4.842 and Ram to 2200. Vcore rises slightly when stressing but I have not had to change my CPU VID yet. Here's my question/issue. I read a lot of bad stuff about changing the base clock being able to torch other components (especially hard drives) since it changes the speed of just about everything including sata ports, how much of a risk am I taking by changing the bclk from 100 to 103? It was kind of a struggle to find anything related to haswell on the topic, most was SB or IB related. Thoughts/input? Thanks


----------



## Gugus03

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> So you picked some random settings, got a BSOD, ignored the error code (which hints at what needs to be adjusted), and somehow it's the CPU's fault? Educate yourself on the workings of Haswell before you blame the instability on the CPU....
> 
> That's like not knowing how to work on cars, and blaming the car because you're not a mechanic....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOTE: I'm sorry if this comes across as rude, but it gets a bit irritating when people are constantly coming in this thread saying that their CPU sucks....If you read the 1st page of this thread, you will gain some knowledge....If you read the rest of the pages, you will gain even more....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There were about 600 pages when I first found this thread, and I read every post in each page long before I even posted the 1st time in here. *By the time I got to the last page, virtually EVERY question I had was already asked and answered*....


I did not pick some random settings.. I read the rog OC guide which explains EVERY settings available and I think i know what i'm doing.
I did not ignore the error code, I wrote it here. It's 124 and i know it usually means its a problem with vcore or vuncore, which I said i didnt want to go over 1.3v.
The guides said to try with ram at 1600-1333 which I tried... won't even last 30seconds at 44 with 1333
On the first page i see people doing 4.6 + 4.2 uncore and ram @ 2400 or so with ridiculous voltages like 1.27... so I was just saying that there is some crazy luck involved in getting such chips. So compared to these chips YES I think i can say that my chip sucks donkey balls. I mean, it goes to 1.3v at stock settings on load...


----------



## jameyscott

You should be just fine with blck moved that little. It's when you move it to like 115 no strap that issues could arise.


----------



## thrgk

I got a bsod 101, 3 weeks after ocing and delidding playing bf4, could it just be a fluke since I have played like 20hrs of bf4 and just crashed now? Should i re enable cstates to make sure it does not happen again?


----------



## Clockwerk

Well that is good to hear. Was driving me insane not to be able to hit a stable 4.8. Will still continue to tweak and see how far I can push. Would love to get over 5 just for benching and fun

Doh. Forgot to quote.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gugus03*
> 
> I did not pick some random settings.. I read the rog OC guide which explains EVERY settings available and I think i know what i'm doing.
> I did not ignore the error code, I wrote it here. It's 124 and i know it usually means its a problem with vcore or vuncore, which I said i didnt want to go over 1.3v.
> The guides said to try with ram at 1600-1333 which I tried... won't even last 30seconds at 44 with 1333
> On the first page i see people doing 4.6 + 4.2 uncore and ram @ 2400 or so with ridiculous voltages like 1.27... so I was just saying that there is some crazy luck involved in getting such chips. So compared to these chips YES I think i can say that my chip sucks donkey balls. I mean, it goes to 1.3v at stock settings on load...


Ok then....Start out by Increasing your VCCIN/VRIN/Input Voltage....From what you described about the increase in vcore, it sounds like you might have adaptive voltage on - if you do, make sure it is NEVER on for stability testing....As a matter of fact, there's really no reason to have the voltages set to adaptive at all....Is there some particular reason why you are not wanting to go over 1.3v vcore? There is no rig listed in your signature, so I have no clue what cooling solution you're using - ie no way for me/us to know whether or not you're temp limited....

As far as the ram is concerned, you OC one thing at a time, that way you can lower the amount of variables when it comes down to figuring out what is causing instability....You can do things the difficult way (which honestly is the way I did it), but it does take quite a bit more time and patience to get your settings to be stable....Also, you made no mention of any changes to the IA, ID, and System Agent (not sure if they're called this on your board) voltages - those will help you out when you start increasing the speed of your RAM and everything else....


----------



## fleetfeather

People who own Haswell and require a 4.5 overclock at minimum should:

- delid, and/or
- actually have proper cooling. This "evo 212" nonsense is D Grade cooling for plebs.

Then, just maybe, you'll be able to use a real vCore such as 1.35v. All you guys want 4.5+ with less than 1.30v and getting disappointed when it doesn't happen, when the table at the start of this guide shows almost no one using less than 1.30v for 4.5 and above. You're all suggesting you have a crap chip when in fact you have no idea what it's capable of because you refuse to use a real Vcore. The only thing that "not stable with 4.5 and 1.2X Vcore" means is that you don't have a golden chip.


----------



## JJFIVEOH

If I'm pushing 1.35 VCore just looking for a 4.4-4.5 OC with a 4670K and MSI Z87-GD65, and can barely boot much less test....... should I be concerned?


----------



## fleetfeather

My first 4770k required 1.38 for 4.4.

To answer your question more directly, nope.


----------



## Clockwerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> People who own Haswell and require a 4.5 overclock at minimum should:
> 
> - delid, and/or
> - actually have proper cooling. This "evo 212" nonsense is D Grade cooling for plebs.
> 
> Then, just maybe, you'll be able to use a real vCore such as 1.35v. All you guys want 4.5+ with less than 1.30v and getting disappointed when it doesn't happen, when the table at the start of this guide shows almost no one using less than 1.30v for 4.5 and above. You're all suggesting you have a crap chip when in fact you have no idea what it's capable of because you refuse to use a real Vcore. The only thing that "not stable with 4.5 and 1.2X Vcore" means is that you don't have a golden chip.


Most of that probably stems from the three step guide and when haswell first came out an Asus rep said to start at 4.5 w/ 1.2 and see if it boots. If it did you supposedly had an average chip, stable was golden. I think since then we have figured out that 4.5 stable at 1.2 is really rare. Agree with you on coolers though, evo will probably not cut it for vast majority of people trying to hit 4.5 on haswell. Evo was a godsend on sandy bridge but not so much with haswell.


----------



## fritzdis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> the table at the start of this guide shows almost no one using less than 1.30v for 4.5 and above


For 4.5, 23 of 36 entries (64%) have a VID of less than 1.3v, and none of those even reported a load vCore of 1.3v or more. 15 of the entries (42%) actually have a VID of 1.25v or lower.

Even at 4.6, 16 of 25 entries (64%) have a VID of less than 1.3V, with only 1 reporting a load vCore of 1.3v or more. 11 of the entries (44%) have a VID of 1.25v or lower.

Edit: To be clear, this doesn't necessarily mean that the majority of chips can hit 4.5 at under 1.3v. The VID numbers at 4.4 are actually worse than at 4.5. If the people at 4.4 and below were to push their chips to 4.5, it would almost surely increase the average VID needed for 4.5. Likewise, if the people above 4.5 were to roll back their OCs to 4.5, it would likely lower the average VID at 4.5.

Figuring out what it would take for an average chip to hit 4.5 is probably not possible, given our limited data. Nonetheless, I don't think it's remotely correct to conclude that almost no one is using less than 1.3v to hit 4.5.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fritzdis*
> 
> For 4.5, 23 of 36 entries (64%) have a VID of less than 1.3v, and none of those even reported a load vCore of 1.3v or more. 15 of the entries (42%) actually have a VID of 1.25v or lower.
> 
> Even at 4.6, 16 of 25 entries (64%) have a VID of less than 1.3V, with only 1 reporting a load vCore of 1.3v or more. 11 of the entries (44%) have a VID of 1.25v or lower.


VID is 0.02 or 0.03 lower than Vcore.

Most of those people haven't been seen in months, with the exception of hunter and tobi who both recently reported they needed higher Vcore than originally reported (coincidently two people with two of the lowest vid entries for their respective multipliers).

Have a look at the stress tests some have used: XTU is laughable, Prime would've been okay if we knew what version it was (no doubt some ancient version with stupid easy parameters)

Also look at the time spent testing. 15 minutes? Yeah, that's rock solid.

Then take a look at batch numbers. Everyone who's been doing this for a while knows there were some superb 310 and 312 batches. Furthermore this is OCN, so binning will occur.

At the end of the day, I guess it was pointless to bring that table up, since I can easily read between the lines, whereas everyone else will take it at face value. Oh well.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clockwerk*
> 
> Most of that probably stems from the three step guide and when haswell first came out an Asus rep said to start at 4.5 w/ 1.2 and see if it boots. If it did you supposedly had an average chip, stable was golden. I think since then we have figured out that 4.5 stable at 1.2 is really rare. Agree with you on coolers though, evo will probably not cut it for vast majority of people trying to hit 4.5 on haswell. Evo was a godsend on sandy bridge but not so much with haswell.


It does. JJ is off his rocker. Half the crap he said was laughable.

"We've tested over 1000 chips now"... Yeah, maybe 310's and 312's. I mean hell, they probs weren't even retail chips if Asus had over 1000 of them...


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> VID is 0.02 or 0.03 lower than Vcore.
> 
> Most of those people haven't been seen in months, with the exception of hunter and tobi who both recently reported they needed higher Vcore than originally reported (coincidently two people with two of the lowest vid entries for their respective multipliers).
> 
> Have a look at the stress tests some have used: XTU is laughable, Prime would've been okay if we knew what version it was (no doubt some ancient version with stupid easy parameters)
> 
> Also look at the time spent testing. 15 minutes? Yeah, that's rock solid.
> 
> Then take a look at batch numbers. Everyone who's been doing this for a while knows there were some superb 310 and 312 batches. Furthermore this is OCN, so binning will occur.
> 
> At the end of the day, I guess it was pointless to bring that table up, since I can easily read between the lines, whereas everyone else will take it at face value. Oh well.


Hey, I actually ended up being able to lower my VID, so now I'm running 4.7ghz with less than I needed for my 4.6ghz OC







....Unfortunately, my CPU doesn't seem to want to do 4.8 - at least not without getting into voltages that I'm not really comfortable with....


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Hey, I actually ended up being able to lower my VID, so now I'm running 4.7ghz with less than I needed for my 4.6ghz OC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....Unfortunately, my CPU doesn't seem to want to do 4.8 - at least not without getting into voltages that I'm not really comfortable with....


Did you get to lower vid due to a VRIN bump? Or did you simply overshoot?

Good news regardless









Yeah, that's gotta be frustrating haha.. Tried messing with bclk for 4.75ghz yet??


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Did you get to lower vid due to a VRIN bump? Or did you simply overshoot?
> 
> Good news regardless
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that's gotta be frustrating haha.. Tried messing with bclk for 4.75ghz yet??


Apparently, I overshot the VID a bit the last time....So I increased the VRIN a bit, went from 1.945 to 1.956 and started gradually decreasing the VID - went from 1.430v to 1.38....Now, I'm running 4.7ghz with 1.41v....









I tried messing with the BLCK before and just got a bunch of instability....Now that I know a bunch more about Haswell and my board, it might be worth giving it another shot....


----------



## OutlawII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> People who own Haswell and require a 4.5 overclock at minimum should:
> 
> - delid, and/or
> - actually have proper cooling. This "evo 212" nonsense is D Grade cooling for plebs.
> 
> Then, just maybe, you'll be able to use a real vCore such as 1.35v. All you guys want 4.5+ with less than 1.30v and getting disappointed when it doesn't happen, when the table at the start of this guide shows almost no one using less than 1.30v for 4.5 and above. You're all suggesting you have a crap chip when in fact you have no idea what it's capable of because you refuse to use a real Vcore. The only thing that "not stable with 4.5 and 1.2X Vcore" means is that you don't have a golden chip.


Good point! But your using a H100 not that great either to be honest


----------



## JJFIVEOH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> My first 4770k required 1.38 for 4.4.
> 
> To answer your question more directly, nope.


Thank you. I just put this system together for somebody and initially saw that VCore seemed to be much less than a Sandy Bridge for similar OC's. I saw many people 'claim' mid 4's with under 1.3 (now I see that's what you guys are discussing). I just tried 4.2 @ 1.35 and seems to be good so far. Didn't think I would need to boost it that high. Haswell is new to me, I'm more familiar with Sandy Bridge. My SB setup is 4.6 @ 1.4 volts but it's also with an LLC that allow it to drop considerably when at idle. Thanks again.


----------



## 7ranslucen7

Just got my 4770k+gene setup, I'm amazed how large the margin of cpu:voltage requirement is.

Currently using 1.22 for 4.6, testing for stability!


----------



## fritzdis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> VID is 0.02 or 0.03 lower than Vcore.
> 
> Most of those people haven't been seen in months, with the exception of hunter and tobi who both recently reported they needed higher Vcore than originally reported (coincidently two people with two of the lowest vid entries for their respective multipliers).
> 
> Have a look at the stress tests some have used: XTU is laughable, Prime would've been okay if we knew what version it was (no doubt some ancient version with stupid easy parameters)
> 
> Also look at the time spent testing. 15 minutes? Yeah, that's rock solid.
> 
> Then take a look at batch numbers. Everyone who's been doing this for a while knows there were some superb 310 and 312 batches. Furthermore this is OCN, so binning will occur.
> 
> At the end of the day, I guess it was pointless to bring that table up, since I can easily read between the lines, whereas everyone else will take it at face value. Oh well.


VID being lower than vCore is one reason why I noted how many entries were at or below 1.25v.

Certainly, you can question the stability of some of the entries. Let's throw out all of the 4.5 / <1.3v entries that depend on XTU or an unspecified version of Prime95, as well as the "some BF3" entry. We'll also ignore Hunter and Tobi's entries (I'm guessing Hunter would still be very stable under 1.25v, but Tobi might not be). We'll even throw out the reported batch 310 or 312 chips. After all that, we're still left with 12 of 25 entries having a VID of 1.275 or below.

The point is not that the "average" chip should be able to do 4.5 at less than 1.3v. As I said in the edit of my previous post (which got bottom-paged), we're not going to be able to draw that kind of conclusion from our limited data. I just wanted to point out that "almost no one using less than 1.30v for 4.5 and above" is probably not an accurate description of the data provided by the table on page 1.


----------



## mav451

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> VID is 0.02 or 0.03 lower than Vcore.
> 
> Most of those people haven't been seen in months, with the exception of hunter and tobi who both recently reported they needed higher Vcore than originally reported (coincidently two people with two of the lowest vid entries for their respective multipliers).
> 
> Have a look at the stress tests some have used: XTU is laughable, Prime would've been okay if we knew what version it was (no doubt some ancient version with stupid easy parameters)
> 
> Also look at the time spent testing. 15 minutes? Yeah, that's rock solid.
> 
> Then take a look at batch numbers. Everyone who's been doing this for a while knows there were some superb 310 and 312 batches. Furthermore this is OCN, so binning will occur.
> 
> At the end of the day, I guess it was pointless to bring that table up, since I can easily read between the lines, whereas everyone else will take it at face value. Oh well.


I'm actually a bit curious on how Wizzie put together the table. Mine is a Costa Rica, so if the very first number/letter indicates country of origin, my 3313A646 chip should really be a "313" and not a "331," correct?

So when you say 310 or 312, the *very first* number/letter was a L - indicating Malaysia.
Anyway, just realized that, but maybe there is something to be said of the earlier batches (Week 10, 12, or 13).


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav451*
> 
> I'm actually a bit curious on how Wizzie put together the table. Mine is a Costa Rica, so if the very first number/letter indicates country of origin, my 3313A646 chip should really be a "313" and not a "331," correct?
> 
> So when you say 310 or 312, the *very first* number/letter was a L - indicating Malaysia.
> Anyway, just realized that, but maybe there is something to be said of the earlier batches (Week 10, 12, or 13).


The table was put together from entries in the pages of this thread....


----------



## error-id10t

Having a weird problem.. my computer is now rebooting in BF4, it's giving no BSOD code either. Few pages back I went through that Prime exercise and the funny thing is that I'm now only 0.02v away from the Prime "so called stable", yet playing BF4 is rebooting my computer.

Think I've punished my chip too much, don't know. Went back to stock, looked at what it wanted there and now I've set it to x39 @ 1.12v and cache x39 @ 1.17v, no issues since. Have to figure out if it's my chip or GPUs as they're going on sale as soon as I get mine TI Classy!!


----------



## mav451

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> The table was put together from entries in the pages of this thread....


Yeah I'm saying mine should a been input as 313


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Apparently, I overshot the VID a bit the last time....So I increased the VRIN a bit, went from 1.945 to 1.956 and started gradually decreasing the VID - went from 1.430v to 1.38....Now, I'm running 4.7ghz with 1.41v....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried messing with the BLCK before and just got a bunch of instability....Now that I know a bunch more about Haswell and my board, it might be worth giving it another shot....


Nice one! Yeah, go muck around with bclk for sure, although you might need to bump that vid up by one notch again









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutlawII*
> 
> Good point! But your using a H100 not that great either to be honest


Haha true. I'm delidded with CLP on die and MX4 on IHS. Full loop should be done by the end of March








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JJFIVEOH*
> 
> Thank you. I just put this system together for somebody and initially saw that VCore seemed to be much less than a Sandy Bridge for similar OC's. I saw many people 'claim' mid 4's with under 1.3 (now I see that's what you guys are discussing). I just tried 4.2 @ 1.35 and seems to be good so far. Didn't think I would need to boost it that high. Haswell is new to me, I'm more familiar with Sandy Bridge. My SB setup is 4.6 @ 1.4 volts but it's also with an LLC that allow it to drop considerably when at idle. Thanks again.


For a starting baseline, I'd plug 4.4 core, 3.8 cache, 1.33 VID (1.35Vcore) and 1.92 VRIN. You'll probably find stability there, and from that you can work the multipliers up or the voltages down (but don't do both at the same time).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fritzdis*
> 
> VID being lower than vCore is one reason why I noted how many entries were at or below 1.25v.
> 
> Certainly, you can question the stability of some of the entries. Let's throw out all of the 4.5 / <1.3v entries that depend on XTU or an unspecified version of Prime95, as well as the "some BF3" entry. We'll also ignore Hunter and Tobi's entries (I'm guessing Hunter would still be very stable under 1.25v, but Tobi might not be). We'll even throw out the reported batch 310 or 312 chips. After all that, we're still left with 12 of 25 entries having a VID of 1.275 or below.
> 
> The point is not that the "average" chip should be able to do 4.5 at less than 1.3v. As I said in the edit of my previous post (which got bottom-paged), we're not going to be able to draw that kind of conclusion from our limited data. I just wanted to point out that "almost no one using less than 1.30v for 4.5 and above" is probably not an accurate description of the data provided by the table on page 1.


What entries are left after that? I'd do it myself, but being on mobile makes it hard.

Are there really only 25 entries left with >1.30Vcore?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav451*
> 
> I'm actually a bit curious on how Wizzie put together the table. Mine is a Costa Rica, so if the very first number/letter indicates country of origin, my 3313A646 chip should really be a "313" and not a "331," correct?
> 
> So when you say 310 or 312, the *very first* number/letter was a L - indicating Malaysia.
> Anyway, just realized that, but maybe there is something to be said of the earlier batches (Week 10, 12, or 13).


Batch 310 and 312 refers to L310 and L312, which as you correctly pointed out indicates a batch originating from Malaysia


----------



## JJFIVEOH

I've got what may be a stupid question. I'm setting this computer up for somebody else so I won't be spending significant time on it. Currently I am at 4.3 @ 1.335 and it's stable. This is a 4670K with an MSI Z87-GD65. On my 2600K/Asrock OC Formula I have it set up so the voltage drops to around .96-1.00 when not under load, and 1.40 volts under load. This is a 4.6 setup. I don't see any settings in BIOS for this board/CPU combo that might allow for me to do with same thing, having the VCore drop when not under a load. Am I missing something?

On a side note, I am quite surprised at the PCMark7 scores I am getting from this computer at 4.3 with an SSD over the PC I have in my sig. Almost 20% higher.


----------



## JJFIVEOH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> For a starting baseline, I'd plug 4.4 core, 3.8 cache, 1.33 VID (1.35Vcore) and 1.92 VRIN. You'll probably find stability there, and from that you can work the multipliers up or the voltages down (but don't do both at the same time).


Thank you much. Those other numbers will come in handy. That's what I'm shooting for 4.4-4.5 so the rest of those numbers will help tremendously. Forgive me, I'm new to Haswell and it's not quite the same as Sandy Bridge.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JJFIVEOH*
> 
> Thank you much. Those other numbers will come in handy. That's what I'm shooting for 4.4-4.5 so the rest of those numbers will help tremendously. Forgive me, I'm new to Haswell and it's not quite the same as Sandy Bridge.


No problem. To answer your question about Vcore dropping when idle, you must do the following:

Ensure your C States and EIST are enabled in the bios (You'll find these settings somewhere in the power saving area of you bios)

And also ensure your CPU's "minimum power state" is set to 5%. You'll have to go to Power Options in Windows and configure your High Performance profile. There will be an option in there to specify minimum power state (or something similar) as a percentage value.

Depending on the mobo you use, you may also have to enable Adaptive voltage for your Vcore. See if the above 2 steps work first though, because enabling Adaptive voltage can be risky when stress testing your overclock for stability


----------



## JJFIVEOH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> No problem. To answer your question about Vcore dropping when idle, you must do the following:
> 
> Ensure your C States and EIST are enabled in the bios (You'll find these settings somewhere in the power saving area of you bios)
> 
> And also ensure your CPU's "minimum power state" is set to 5%. You'll have to go to Power Options in Windows and configure your High Performance profile. There will be an option in there to specify minimum power state (or something similar) as a percentage value.
> 
> Depending on the mobo you use, you may also have to enable Adaptive voltage for your Vcore. See if the above 2 steps work first though, because enabling Adaptive voltage can be risky when stress testing your overclock for stability


Great, thanks! I'll mess with this on Sunday. In the next couple of days I'll post my results for future reference for everybody else to use.


----------



## fritzdis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> What entries are left after that? I'd do it myself, but being on mobile makes it hard.
> 
> Are there really only 25 entries left with >1.30Vcore?


Those numbers were only for entries at exactly 4.5. There were 36 to start with - 23 below 1.3v and 13 at or above 1.3v. I only threw out entries below 1.3v, bringing the totals to 12 entries at or below 1.275v and 13 entries at or above 1.3v. Here are the entries that remained:



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




97udash3
VID: 1.194, x264 x7
ALxx
VID: 1.205, x264 x4
Menphisto
VID: 1.23, Prime 28.1 18hr
amd955be5670
VID: 1.235, IBT High x6
oranid
VID: 1.245, 1hr Aida FPU, 1hr OCCT Large, IBT Standard x10, Hyper Pi 32m
[Cygnus]
VID: 1.25, x264 7pass
209Ham
VID: 1.25, Linkpack Stable
Lomardosoup
VID: 1.25, x264, Prime95, IBT
elrana
VID: 1.253125, x264 20Pass
Shanenanigans
VID: 1.263, x264 x5
kinzx
VID: 1.267, IBT 8hr
brutus90
VID: 1.275, x264 x20
CTM Audi
VID: 1.3, x264 20Pass
Crabby654
VID: 1.3, x264 20Pass
fleetfeather
VID: 1.3, x264 x30 XTU 6hr
eddward
VID: 1.305, Aida64 2hr
vehuggarn
VID: 1.31, 6HR xtu
StencilSD
VID: 1.31, 9hr XTU
freinando
VID: 1.32, Aida64
crashdummy35
VID: 1.3125,
Rickyman0319
VID: 1.33, XTU 4hr
peakclimber
VID: 1.33, x264 x10, Aida64 1hr, Aida64 FPU only 30min
ejic
VID: 1.34, Linpack
tomlev5
VID: 1.34, XTU 8 hr
jrcbandit
VID: 1.36, Realbench 2hr


----------



## JJFIVEOH

If it means anything, here are some comparisons. I was surprised to see what I thought was a lesser system have a higher score in PCMark7. Yes, it's only one benchmark, but still.

System 1

-2600K @ 4.6
-Crucial M4 256 GB
-2X4 GB Mushkin 2133 RAM
-Windows 7 Ultmate
-slightly OC'ed 470 GTX
-Asrock Formula OC

System 2

-4670K @ 4.3
-Samsung EVO 840 120 GB
-2X4 GB Mushkin 1333 RAM
-Windows 8.1
-EVGA 660 GTX Superclocked
-MSI Z87-GD65

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/pcm7/785347/pcm7/785429


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Nice one! Yeah, go muck around with bclk for sure, although you might need to bump that vid up by one notch again


Gee, thanks for the temptation....So, thanks to your suggestion, I started messing with the BCLK....So far, I have 4.752ghz stable - it passed my initial testing....I had to increase the VID to 1.44v (only .01v above what I was using for 4.6ghz), increase the VRIN to 1.97, and gave my RAM a slight boost to 1.665....











Now its time for the Arkham Origins test....


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Gee, thanks for the temptation....So, thanks to your suggestion, I started messing with the BCLK....So far, I have 4.752ghz stable - it passed my initial testing....I had to increase the VID to 1.44v (only .01v above what I was using for 4.6ghz), increase the VRIN to 1.97, and gave my RAM a slight boost to 1.665....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now its time for the Arkham Origins test....


Hehe









Good luck!


----------



## lilchronic

4.8Ghz @ 1.48v


----------



## jameyscott

Just started running the second 4770k through its paces. Booted with 4.6ghz and 1.2 and almost passed the first part (not as stressful part, mind you) x264 with 1.325 and 4.8. Doesn't seem like a golden chip or anything, but at least it isn't a dog. Probably comparable to my other 4770k stable at 1.325v and 4.7Ghz. Guess my friend gets a good chip, too.









edit: this is also with onboard graphics which may or may not affect my overclocking. Still waiting to sell a chip and my ram'd msi g45 to a friend before I sink more money into the second system.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> 4.8Ghz @ 1.48v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Does that pass any tests?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Hehe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck!


Passed the Arkham Origins test....Next up, Assassins Creed IV....


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Does that pass any tests?
> Passed the Arkham Origins test....Next up, Assassins Creed IV....


yep!


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> yep!


Wow, that's descriptive....







What tests did it pass?


----------



## lilchronic

it will run anything i throw at it, and if it cant ill tweak it so it can


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> it will run anything i throw at it, and if it cant ill tweak it so it can


Again, not very descriptive....What tests are you running? I don't really understand why you're being elusive with the answer to this....


----------



## lilchronic

i ran cinebench a bunch of times, ran 3dmark firestrike physics test looped about 50 times , played battliefield 4 for a few hours . and aida 64 and thats about it so far i just got done delidding it today


----------



## thomas27

Hi guys..can somebody help me where to find in bios vid voltage setting I have asus maximus iv hero...thank you..


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thomas27*
> 
> Hi guys..can somebody help me where to find in bios vid voltage setting I have asus maximus iv hero...thank you..


That's your CPU voltage, core voltage, vcore - all of these are just different terms for the same thing (depends on motherboard)....When VID is being used, that's to specify the value that is set in the UEFI; vcore generally gets used to specify the voltage that the core is actually getting (read either through monitoring software or a DMM)....


----------



## Wakizashis

Hi again guys,

starting to be desperate. Got x264, also downloaded AviSynth 258. Instealled it and when runing test - as Admin, UAC is "off" still puke out window with not installed Avisynth and redirecting me on the web. Tied even that version, installed, same crap. Tried to run more exes. No idea what should I do.

Starting to be pretty angry and thinking I should be using my old OCCT and Prime... Even for my Haswell.


----------



## entrophy

I'm planning on keeping my chip for ~ 3 years.
What would you go for in my place:

4.6 ghz at 1.270 vcore, or
4.7 ghz at 1.340 vcore?

Edit: my temps won't go pass 80 C under normal use in either case.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wakizashis*
> 
> Hi again guys,
> 
> starting to be desperate. Got x264, also downloaded AviSynth 258. Instealled it and when runing test - as Admin, UAC is "off" still puke out window with not installed Avisynth and redirecting me on the web. Tied even that version, installed, same crap. Tried to run more exes. No idea what should I do.
> 
> Starting to be pretty angry and thinking I should be using my old OCCT and Prime... Even for my Haswell.


Try downloading and running the x264 from the 1st page of this thread, and also get the Addon files for it....Once they're downloaded and extracted, then run the "x264_Stability_Test" batch file, and the rest is pretty self-explanatory....


----------



## Gugus03

Received my RMA 4770k batch is L337C224 "Malay"

Will report


----------



## Wakizashis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Try downloading and running the x264 from the 1st page of this thread, and also get the Addon files for it....Once they're downloaded and extracted, then run the "x264_Stability_Test" batch file, and the rest is pretty self-explanatory....


Hi, thanks for a help, but same issue. Not sure if I am such a gummy.
0) Avi synth installed
1) Got the first link. Extracted.
2) Got the loop addon. Extracted in X264 folder
3) To be sure, tried to instal it from Loop again.
4) Starting testing bat - no success
5) moving into Test folder - no success either

Got W7 64bit


----------



## Gugus03

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wakizashis*
> 
> Hi, thanks for a help, but same issue. Not sure if I am such a gummy.
> 0) Avi synth installed
> 1) Got the first link. Extracted.
> 2) Got the loop addon. Extracted in X264 folder
> 3) To be sure, tried to instal it from Loop again.
> 4) Starting testing bat - no success
> 5) moving into Test folder - no success either
> 
> Got W7 64bit


Did you put the DLLs in windows system folder?

My new chip is wayyy better, now running at 4.3Ghz with ram at 2400, uncore 39, 1.3vcore 1.9vrin

Booted at 44 with at 1333, bsod at 45 but I will tweak it some more to up the ram and balances things between multiplier/uncore/ramspeed, then I will work on voltages.
It is significantly hotter tho, maxed at 88° during x264 2nd pass.

I have NHD14 btw.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JJFIVEOH*
> 
> If I'm pushing 1.35 VCore just looking for a 4.4-4.5 OC with a 4670K and MSI Z87-GD65, and can barely boot much less test....... should I be concerned?


When you're pushing higher vcore (1.37vid) your other settings are far more important. That's why i >always< suggest testing from 1.23vid (1.25vcore), getting stable, then working from there slowly.


----------



## jameyscott

What in the heck are my chances that both chips do the same frequency at the same voltage? XD The second chip might be able to do lower voltages, but for now they are both stable at `1.325v `1.95vrin and 4.7Ghz. I actually have a 15 pass x264 waiting at home so after months of helping people I'll actually have an entry. XD Since it's my second system, I'll be able to get an entry for the other chip, too. Previously I was just lazy about submitting an entry.


----------



## OutlawII

WOW ! This thread is going off therails!! Read the first page people 99% of all your questions are there


----------



## 7ranslucen7

So far so good


----------



## SgtRotty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Just started running the second 4770k through its paces. Booted with 4.6ghz and 1.2 and almost passed the first part (not as stressful part, mind you) x264 with 1.325 and 4.8. Doesn't seem like a golden chip or anything, but at least it isn't a dog. Probably comparable to my other 4770k stable at 1.325v and 4.7Ghz. Guess my friend gets a good chip, too. :
> 
> Batch#???


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SgtRotty*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Just started running the second 4770k through its paces. Booted with 4.6ghz and 1.2 and almost passed the first part (not as stressful part, mind you) x264 with 1.325 and 4.8. Doesn't seem like a golden chip or anything, but at least it isn't a dog. Probably comparable to my other 4770k stable at 1.325v and 4.7Ghz. Guess my friend gets a good chip, too. :
> 
> Batch#???
> 
> 
> 
> I'll get both batch numbers tonight.
Click to expand...


----------



## SgtRotty

Ive been noticing batch numbers starting with numbers 3,instead of a letter, seem to be better clockers with lower volts.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SgtRotty*
> 
> Ive been noticing batch numbers starting with numbers 3,instead of a letter, seem to be better clockers with lower volts.


Not exactly true. The first 4670k I have is 331 costa rica that has a wall at 4.4ghz @ 1.363 volts. I think the batch numbers mean squat because there are good and bad clockers in every batch.


----------



## SgtRotty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Not exactly true. The first 4670k I have is 331 costa rica that has a wall at 4.4ghz @ 1.363 volts. I think the batch numbers mean squat because there are good and bad clockers in every batch.


3313A646 < did it start with 4 or 3 numbers like this one?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SgtRotty*
> 
> 3313A646 < did it start with 4 or 3 numbers like this one?


3314B754. I ended up putting it in my sons pc. its terrible compared to my other one that starts with a letter.


----------



## Wakizashis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gugus03*
> 
> Did you put the DLLs in windows system folder?
> 
> My new chip is wayyy better, now running at 4.3Ghz with ram at 2400, uncore 39, 1.3vcore 1.9vrin
> 
> Booted at 44 with at 1333, bsod at 45 but I will tweak it some more to up the ram and balances things between multiplier/uncore/ramspeed, then I will work on voltages.
> It is significantly hotter tho, maxed at 88° during x264 2nd pass.
> 
> I have NHD14 btw.


Damn, which ones? All in the test folder?


----------



## Wirerat

That costa rica chip clocks bad but it does have decent TIM inside. all the cores are even temps. where my newer one has one core thats about 12c hotter. I am planing to delid it this afternoon when my gelid solutions TIM gets here.


----------



## Gugus03

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wakizashis*
> 
> Damn, which ones? All in the test folder?


I don't remember, but check on the website of avisynth64, it says you have to put some DLLs in the Windows system 32 folder.


----------



## Wakizashis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gugus03*
> 
> I don't remember, but check on the website of avisynth64, it says you have to put some DLLs in the Windows system 32 folder.


Well tried to copy Devil and avisynth.dlls to system32 also for system folder. Tired even dlls with a x264 and nothing worked. Same thing about redirecting to get Avisynth, which is installed....


----------



## 7ranslucen7

Anyone know why my cpu isn't downvolting?



It downclocks just fine, but the voltage is stuck at my manual value.
I thought it downvolts with c states enabled?


----------



## paramazon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *7ranslucen7*
> 
> Anyone know why my cpu isn't downvolting?
> 
> 
> 
> It downclocks just fine, but the voltage is stuck at my manual value.
> I thought it downvolts with c states enabled?


what kind of mode are you in? adaptive or manual?


----------



## 7ranslucen7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paramazon*
> 
> what kind of mode are you in? adaptive or manual?


Manual


----------



## OutlawII

Put c-stats to Auto


----------



## BoredErica

This thread has gotten slow. By this thread's standards anyways. That's what happens when I leave. Hey look, the troll is gone!
Quote:



> Originally Posted by *fritzdis*
> 
> VID being lower than vCore is one reason why I noted how many entries were at or below 1.25v.
> 
> Certainly, you can question the stability of some of the entries. Let's throw out all of the 4.5 / <1.3v entries that depend on XTU or an unspecified version of Prime95, as well as the "some BF3" entry. We'll also ignore Hunter and Tobi's entries (I'm guessing Hunter would still be very stable under 1.25v, but Tobi might not be). We'll even throw out the reported batch 310 or 312 chips. After all that, we're still left with 12 of 25 entries having a VID of 1.275 or below.
> 
> The point is not that the "average" chip should be able to do 4.5 at less than 1.3v. As I said in the edit of my previous post (which got bottom-paged), we're not going to be able to draw that kind of conclusion from our limited data. I just wanted to point out that "almost no one using less than 1.30v for 4.5 and above" is probably not an accurate description of the data provided by the table on page 1.


There's only so much I can do to gather data. I've already been bugging people over and over in the past to try to get data. Some people are too lazy to tell me what they're running and I've even had to go out and PM people after they've submitted OC entries months later to ensure they are still stable.

I'll have a lot of fun trying to get random people who don't even post in this thread to cough up settings but telling them to run a specific number of prime hours and have the picture when they don't even know who I am, lol.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav451*
> 
> I'm actually a bit curious on how Wizzie put together the table. Mine is a Costa Rica, so if the very first number/letter indicates country of origin, my 3313A646 chip should really be a "313" and not a "331," correct?
> 
> So when you say 310 or 312, the *very first* number/letter was a L - indicating Malaysia.
> Anyway, just realized that, but maybe there is something to be said of the earlier batches (Week 10, 12, or 13).


Hi, my name is Wizzie.
The batch number is taken as the first three digits of the number. So for you I would put 331. I believe the Malay people have batch numbers that read 312xxxxx (for example), so their batch would be listed as 312. So I don't think first number indicates location. But the new policy now is to display the entire batch number for less confusion and more complete data.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *7ranslucen7*
> 
> Just got my 4770k+gene setup, I'm amazed how large the margin of cpu:voltage requirement is.
> 
> Currently using 1.22 for 4.6, testing for stability!


Good luck, please come back and report your results.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Apparently, I overshot the VID a bit the last time....So I increased the VRIN a bit, went from 1.945 to 1.956 and started gradually decreasing the VID - went from 1.430v to 1.38....Now, I'm running 4.7ghz with 1.41v....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried messing with the BLCK before and just got a bunch of instability....Now that I know a bunch more about Haswell and my board, it might be worth giving it another shot....


We've got another incident of Vrin affecting stability again.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> It does. JJ is off his rocker. Half the crap he said was laughable.
> 
> "We've tested over 1000 chips now"... Yeah, maybe 310's and 312's. I mean hell, they probs weren't even retail chips if Asus had over 1000 of them...


That very line was used against my guide. I still recall that. JJ has tests thousands of CPUs, what does poor Darkwizzie have?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> VID is 0.02 or 0.03 lower than Vcore.
> 
> Most of those people haven't been seen in months, with the exception of hunter and tobi who both recently reported they needed higher Vcore than originally reported (coincidently two people with two of the lowest vid entries for their respective multipliers).
> 
> Have a look at the stress tests some have used: XTU is laughable, Prime would've been okay if we knew what version it was (no doubt some ancient version with stupid easy parameters)
> 
> Also look at the time spent testing. 15 minutes? Yeah, that's rock solid.
> 
> Then take a look at batch numbers. Everyone who's been doing this for a while knows there were some superb 310 and 312 batches. Furthermore this is OCN, so binning will occur.
> 
> At the end of the day, I guess it was pointless to bring that table up, since I can easily read between the lines, whereas everyone else will take it at face value. Oh well.


I can spend time to maintain a chart but the effort is for naught if I cannot prove the validity of my data. So I guess now I have to back and PM many, many people. Fun!
I don't think people go back to like Prime v20 or something on purpose, I think almost all Prime users run 27.9, it's the standard. If people are willing to cheat at Prime to validate or claim validation, then they can just flat out make stuff up instead of wasting time with an ancient Prime version.

While there are factors that bring up the average overclock up, there are also people who refuse to go past a set amount of voltage. And that voltage may be low, and some people caught on Linpack or die or even Prime or Die mentalities. Which is their choice, but that sort of testing lowers their maximum OC. So there are forces that push the max OC up and things that bring it down. Binning isn't really that common and when I see it I can put up a double entry for the user for both CPUs.

You could even read my entry and see, look, crashes at x20 pass x264, the very stress test and length which I recommended and I started this thread! Yet, it's been months with tons of CPU usage from chess and I'm still fine with my stability. In fact, I actually upped my uncore by 100mhz with no side effects. Although, the people with less amounts of stress testing charted don't have as extensive notes on stability as my entry. A disproportionately high amount of users at the start reported good OCs, we're talking 4.7, 4.8 basically. That was the start of the chart. As time goes by I try to add more data and more followup calls and whatnot, picture verification, to try to get the validity of the data to go higher without forcing every charted person to run my stress tests - as nobody would bother doing that.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fritzdis*
> 
> For 4.5, 23 of 36 entries (64%) have a VID of less than 1.3v, and none of those even reported a load vCore of 1.3v or more. 15 of the entries (42%) actually have a VID of 1.25v or lower.
> 
> Even at 4.6, 16 of 25 entries (64%) have a VID of less than 1.3V, with only 1 reporting a load vCore of 1.3v or more. 11 of the entries (44%) have a VID of 1.25v or lower.
> 
> Edit: To be clear, this doesn't necessarily mean that the majority of chips can hit 4.5 at under 1.3v. The VID numbers at 4.4 are actually worse than at 4.5. If the people at 4.4 and below were to push their chips to 4.5, it would almost surely increase the average VID needed for 4.5. Likewise, if the people above 4.5 were to roll back their OCs to 4.5, it would likely lower the average VID at 4.5.
> 
> Figuring out what it would take for an average chip to hit 4.5 is probably not possible, given our limited data. Nonetheless, I don't think it's remotely correct to conclude that almost no one is using less than 1.3v to hit 4.5.


Yeah, I agree with the final conclusion.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clockwerk*
> 
> Most of that probably stems from the three step guide and when haswell first came out an Asus rep said to start at 4.5 w/ 1.2 and see if it boots. If it did you supposedly had an average chip, stable was golden. I think since then we have figured out that 4.5 stable at 1.2 is really rare. Agree with you on coolers though, evo will probably not cut it for vast majority of people trying to hit 4.5 on haswell. Evo was a godsend on sandy bridge but not so much with haswell.


Again, it really depends on the stress test in question and the voltage required. And since voltage varies so much, and stress tests vary so much, the guidelines for what cooling solution is 'required' are very broad. Some are on HT, some are not. But I think starting with D14 or Silver Arrow is a good choice. If you're on 212 and you want to upgrade, now you've got a 212 you can't use and isn't worth the hassle of selling.

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *JJFIVEOH*
> 
> I've got what may be a stupid question. I'm setting this computer up for somebody else so I won't be spending significant time on it. Currently I am at 4.3 @ 1.335 and it's stable. This is a 4670K with an MSI Z87-GD65. On my 2600K/Asrock OC Formula I have it set up so the voltage drops to around .96-1.00 when not under load, and 1.40 volts under load. This is a 4.6 setup. I don't see any settings in BIOS for this board/CPU combo that might allow for me to do with same thing, having the VCore drop when not under a load. Am I missing something?
> 
> On a side note, I am quite surprised at the PCMark7 scores I am getting from this computer at 4.3 with an SSD over the PC I have in my sig. Almost 20% higher.


C states enabled to C7.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> 4.8Ghz @ 1.48v


Should I chart that or...?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clockwerk*
> 
> OC Update followed by a question that some nice person will hopefully answer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CPU: I7-4770k
> Core Multiplier: 47
> CPU VID: 1.32
> Vcore: 1.324ish. Depends on stress test
> Uncore multiplier: 44
> Uncore Voltage: 1.2v
> Cooling: Custom loop
> Stability test: XTU/Cinebench
> Ram Speed: 2133 9/11/10/27 1T
> Input Voltage: 1.95
> Mobo: MSI Mpower Max
> 
> Fairly happy with this OC and have been really struggling to stabilize 4.8. I found out yesterday while messing around that I am able to change the Bclk from 100 to 103 and it was still stable (so far). This increases my CPU to 4.842 and Ram to 2200. Vcore rises slightly when stressing but I have not had to change my CPU VID yet. Here's my question/issue. I read a lot of bad stuff about changing the base clock being able to torch other components (especially hard drives) since it changes the speed of just about everything including sata ports, how much of a risk am I taking by changing the bclk from 100 to 103? It was kind of a struggle to find anything related to haswell on the topic, most was SB or IB related. Thoughts/input? Thanks


Got it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> So you picked some random settings, got a BSOD, ignored the error code (which hints at what needs to be adjusted), and somehow it's the CPU's fault? Educate yourself on the workings of Haswell before you blame the instability on the CPU....
> 
> That's like not knowing how to work on cars, and blaming the car because you're not a mechanic....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOTE: I'm sorry if this comes across as rude, but it gets a bit irritating when people are constantly coming in this thread saying that their CPU sucks....If you read the 1st page of this thread, you will gain some knowledge....If you read the rest of the pages, you will gain even more....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There were about 600 pages when I first found this thread, and I read every post in each page long before I even posted the 1st time in here. *By the time I got to the last page, virtually EVERY question I had was already asked and answered*....


How long did it take you? I changed the settings to 100 posts per page and now this thread only has 98 pages for me.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *7ranslucen7*
> 
> Just got my 4770k+gene setup, I'm amazed how large the margin of cpu:voltage requirement is.
> 
> Currently using 1.22 for 4.6, testing for stability!


Do come back when you're done testing.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Apparently, I overshot the VID a bit the last time....So I increased the VRIN a bit, went from 1.945 to 1.956 and started gradually decreasing the VID - went from 1.430v to 1.38....Now, I'm running 4.7ghz with 1.41v....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried messing with the BLCK before and just got a bunch of instability....Now that I know a bunch more about Haswell and my board, it might be worth giving it another shot....


Maybe the best option from start to finish is, as you get towards the end is to not up the multiplier for a few days. Like if you're on x45, cool, you passed whatever stress test you feel is good. Now go game for a few days and don't come back until you've nolifed other games.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodtobeking*
> 
> Dont you have to enable speed step for it to throttle?? I might be wrong on that.


You mean throttle the speed of the processor? Most likely yes. But with power settings, they vary a whole lot from mobo to mobo. Not kidding, testing it across mobos was hell because one mobo would act different with the same setting on another brand.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopard2lx*
> 
> Would a core voltage of 1.44 be too much for a 4670k @ 4.6 Ghz? It seems stable in Prime 95 so far although temps are about 90. LOL. However I know in real life gaming and apps I wont ever see that kind of temps.
> I might be able to lower voltage a bit and see if still stable.


Define 'too much'.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hanshin*
> 
> So, it's time for my entry!
> 
> Username: Hanshin
> CPU Model: 4770k (Delidded)
> Core Multiplier: 45
> CPU VID: 1.23
> Vcore: 1.248
> Uncore Multiplier: 44
> Uncore Voltage:1.22
> Cooling Solution: H100i w/ Gelid Silent 120 PWM
> Stability Test: x264 *20, OCCT Linpack 8 hours, OCCT CPU 7 hours, LinX 7 hours, Asus RealBench (benchmark) *10, gaming (Crysis 3, Planetside 2, FF XIV)
> Batch Number: Malay L307B239
> Ram Speed: Avexir Core Series 2000Mhz 9-11-9-27-36
> Ram Voltage: 1.65
> Input Voltage: 1.82
> LLC Setting: LLC level 8
> Motherboard: Maximus VI Formula 0804 Bios
> 
> And the picture!
> 
> 
> 
> It seems the sweet spot for my CPU is 4.4, as I can maintain it stable at this speed with 1.184v on all the benches I mentionned for my actual OC. I think I will revert to 4.4 as I can't really justify the voltage bump for only such a small gain.
> The max stable tested is [email protected] but with so many horror stories about the chip degradation, I think I'll keep it "safe" and no push it this far.
> 
> I need to tweak the uncore and RAM but I'm satisfied with my overclock right now! Thanks to all for the numerous tips I read on this topic!


I'll chart you soon, I promise. Did you update your settings? Screw it, I'll pm you.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wakizashis*
> 
> Hi again guys,
> 
> how should I get x264 bench to work? Downloaded it, installed AviSynth 2.5.8 and it still babbles about installing AviSynth first and redirecting me to the webpage when trying to run the test, pfffft. Running app as a admin + tried to DL version which should be working even without this step. Thanks.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav451*
> 
> I thought it was repackaged to be easier?
> Is there still a 'test' folder created in the x264 bench folder? You need to follow the instructions listed in the text files - it's about three things you need to do manually (copying files, regedit, and something else I don't remember right now haha).
> 
> After that, you need to put this folder where it's easy for you to remember. This is why I recommended renaming it to just "HD Bench" and relocating the folder right off your boot drive, e.g. C:\HD bench. Then, running an elevated Command prompt, you change directory to the HD Bench folder and then run the looped bat file via the Command Prompt.
> 
> You cannot simply click the bat file, as that will not work.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wakizashis*
> 
> Hi,
> yeah, test folder is there. reg file of avi synth as well. Tried the bat file but also the 64bit exe, so maybe I miss the step with command line?


Please ask Forceman, he's the man to ask.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nieeru*
> 
> Okay so, I thought I should go about getting the most out of my OC after fiddling around with my settings over the course of Christmas. (Been away for Work, yay..)
> 
> I set multiplier to x45 and ring bus to auto with XMP enabled (1333Mhz -> 1600Mhz) but the core voltage needed to be set to 1.3. I could probably have set it lower than that, mainly because I was running Adaptive mode while "testing" with Prime95... And an old model at that. (Don't hate! This is new to me.)
> 
> Anyway, I haven't been experiencing any BSODs or issues at all with 45:45 (1:1) @ 1.3v with XMP enabled, I'm not sure how good or effective that is. Take into consideration that my build is being used for gaming (BF4, WoW, Skyrim, FFXIV:ARR, ..)
> 
> What I'm thinking about doing is resetting my settings back to stock and work my way up from there as this is all still pretty confusing to me, overclocking that is. (The terminology and what some of the settings do mostly.)
> 
> Temps have never gone above 55c while running most games on that setup. What do you guys think?


You could try to just work with what you know to be stable. Go to 46:34. Up that Vcore and up that Vrin.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paramazon*
> 
> just a side question if i want to get my uncore to 38x multiplier would i need to up the uncore voltage or just leave it at default?


Probably won't have. If you do, probably won't have to up it by any sort of dangerous amount.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeroofmhx*
> 
> core 42x 1.240v
> uncore 34x 1.165v
> LLC lvl 7
> Initial voltage 1.170
> Eventual Voltage 1.850
> at 1333MHZ
> using x264 HD 5.0 as stress test
> 
> should i set my ram to xmp now?
> 
> 
> 
> edit: forgot to post cpu-z


Still working on the OC? Don't leave me hanging.

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *fritzdis*
> 
> VID being lower than vCore is one reason why I noted how many entries were at or below 1.25v.
> 
> Certainly, you can question the stability of some of the entries. Let's throw out all of the 4.5 / <1.3v entries that depend on XTU or an unspecified version of Prime95, as well as the "some BF3" entry. We'll also ignore Hunter and Tobi's entries (I'm guessing Hunter would still be very stable under 1.25v, but Tobi might not be). We'll even throw out the reported batch 310 or 312 chips. After all that, we're still left with 12 of 25 entries having a VID of 1.275 or below.
> 
> The point is not that the "average" chip should be able to do 4.5 at less than 1.3v. As I said in the edit of my previous post (which got bottom-paged), we're not going to be able to draw that kind of conclusion from our limited data. I just wanted to point out that "almost no one using less than 1.30v for 4.5 and above" is probably not an accurate description of the data provided by the table on page 1.


There's only so much I can do to gather data. I've already been bugging people over and over in the past to try to get data. Some people are too lazy to tell me what they're running and I've even had to go out and PM people after they've submitted OC entries months later to ensure they are still stable.

I'll have a lot of fun trying to get random people who don't even post in this thread to cough up settings but telling them to run a specific number of prime hours and have the picture when they don't even know who I am, lol.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav451*
> 
> I'm actually a bit curious on how Wizzie put together the table. Mine is a Costa Rica, so if the very first number/letter indicates country of origin, my 3313A646 chip should really be a "313" and not a "331," correct?
> 
> So when you say 310 or 312, the *very first* number/letter was a L - indicating Malaysia.
> Anyway, just realized that, but maybe there is something to be said of the earlier batches (Week 10, 12, or 13).


Hi, my name is Wizzie.
The batch number is taken as the first three digits of the number. So for you I would put 331. I believe the Malay people have batch numbers that read 312xxxxx (for example), so their batch would be listed as 312. So I don't think first number indicates location. But the new policy now is to display the entire batch number for less confusion and more complete data.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *7ranslucen7*
> 
> Just got my 4770k+gene setup, I'm amazed how large the margin of cpu:voltage requirement is.
> 
> Currently using 1.22 for 4.6, testing for stability!


Good luck, please come back and report your results.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Apparently, I overshot the VID a bit the last time....So I increased the VRIN a bit, went from 1.945 to 1.956 and started gradually decreasing the VID - went from 1.430v to 1.38....Now, I'm running 4.7ghz with 1.41v....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried messing with the BLCK before and just got a bunch of instability....Now that I know a bunch more about Haswell and my board, it might be worth giving it another shot....


We've got another incident of Vrin affecting stability again.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> It does. JJ is off his rocker. Half the crap he said was laughable.
> 
> "We've tested over 1000 chips now"... Yeah, maybe 310's and 312's. I mean hell, they probs weren't even retail chips if Asus had over 1000 of them...


That very line was used against my guide. I still recall that. JJ has tests thousands of CPUs, what does poor Darkwizzie have?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> VID is 0.02 or 0.03 lower than Vcore.
> 
> Most of those people haven't been seen in months, with the exception of hunter and tobi who both recently reported they needed higher Vcore than originally reported (coincidently two people with two of the lowest vid entries for their respective multipliers).
> 
> Have a look at the stress tests some have used: XTU is laughable, Prime would've been okay if we knew what version it was (no doubt some ancient version with stupid easy parameters)
> 
> Also look at the time spent testing. 15 minutes? Yeah, that's rock solid.
> 
> Then take a look at batch numbers. Everyone who's been doing this for a while knows there were some superb 310 and 312 batches. Furthermore this is OCN, so binning will occur.
> 
> At the end of the day, I guess it was pointless to bring that table up, since I can easily read between the lines, whereas everyone else will take it at face value. Oh well.


I can spend time to maintain a chart but the effort is for naught if I cannot prove the validity of my data. So I guess now I have to back and PM many, many people. Fun!
I don't think people go back to like Prime v20 or something on purpose, I think almost all Prime users run 27.9, it's the standard. If people are willing to cheat at Prime to validate or claim validation, then they can just flat out make stuff up instead of wasting time with an ancient Prime version.

While there are factors that bring up the average overclock up, there are also people who refuse to go past a set amount of voltage. And that voltage may be low, and some people caught on Linpack or die or even Prime or Die mentalities. Which is their choice, but that sort of testing lowers their maximum OC. So there are forces that push the max OC up and things that bring it down. Binning isn't really that common and when I see it I can put up a double entry for the user for both CPUs.

You could even read my entry and see, look, crashes at x20 pass x264, the very stress test and length which I recommended and I started this thread! Yet, it's been months with tons of CPU usage from chess and I'm still fine with my stability. In fact, I actually upped my uncore by 100mhz with no side effects. Although, the people with less amounts of stress testing charted don't have as extensive notes on stability as my entry. A disproportionately high amount of users at the start reported good OCs, we're talking 4.7, 4.8 basically. That was the start of the chart. As time goes by I try to add more data and more followup calls and whatnot, picture verification, to try to get the validity of the data to go higher without forcing every charted person to run my stress tests - as nobody would bother doing that.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fritzdis*
> 
> For 4.5, 23 of 36 entries (64%) have a VID of less than 1.3v, and none of those even reported a load vCore of 1.3v or more. 15 of the entries (42%) actually have a VID of 1.25v or lower.
> 
> Even at 4.6, 16 of 25 entries (64%) have a VID of less than 1.3V, with only 1 reporting a load vCore of 1.3v or more. 11 of the entries (44%) have a VID of 1.25v or lower.
> 
> Edit: To be clear, this doesn't necessarily mean that the majority of chips can hit 4.5 at under 1.3v. The VID numbers at 4.4 are actually worse than at 4.5. If the people at 4.4 and below were to push their chips to 4.5, it would almost surely increase the average VID needed for 4.5. Likewise, if the people above 4.5 were to roll back their OCs to 4.5, it would likely lower the average VID at 4.5.
> 
> Figuring out what it would take for an average chip to hit 4.5 is probably not possible, given our limited data. Nonetheless, I don't think it's remotely correct to conclude that almost no one is using less than 1.3v to hit 4.5.


Yeah, I agree with the final conclusion.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clockwerk*
> 
> Most of that probably stems from the three step guide and when haswell first came out an Asus rep said to start at 4.5 w/ 1.2 and see if it boots. If it did you supposedly had an average chip, stable was golden. I think since then we have figured out that 4.5 stable at 1.2 is really rare. Agree with you on coolers though, evo will probably not cut it for vast majority of people trying to hit 4.5 on haswell. Evo was a godsend on sandy bridge but not so much with haswell.


Again, it really depends on the stress test in question and the voltage required. And since voltage varies so much, and stress tests vary so much, the guidelines for what cooling solution is 'required' are very broad. Some are on HT, some are not. But I think starting with D14 or Silver Arrow is a good choice. If you're on 212 and you want to upgrade, now you've got a 212 you can't use and isn't worth the hassle of selling.

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *JJFIVEOH*
> 
> I've got what may be a stupid question. I'm setting this computer up for somebody else so I won't be spending significant time on it. Currently I am at 4.3 @ 1.335 and it's stable. This is a 4670K with an MSI Z87-GD65. On my 2600K/Asrock OC Formula I have it set up so the voltage drops to around .96-1.00 when not under load, and 1.40 volts under load. This is a 4.6 setup. I don't see any settings in BIOS for this board/CPU combo that might allow for me to do with same thing, having the VCore drop when not under a load. Am I missing something?
> 
> On a side note, I am quite surprised at the PCMark7 scores I am getting from this computer at 4.3 with an SSD over the PC I have in my sig. Almost 20% higher.


C states enabled to C7.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> 4.8Ghz @ 1.48v


Should I chart that or...?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clockwerk*
> 
> OC Update followed by a question that some nice person will hopefully answer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CPU: I7-4770k
> Core Multiplier: 47
> CPU VID: 1.32
> Vcore: 1.324ish. Depends on stress test
> Uncore multiplier: 44
> Uncore Voltage: 1.2v
> Cooling: Custom loop
> Stability test: XTU/Cinebench
> Ram Speed: 2133 9/11/10/27 1T
> Input Voltage: 1.95
> Mobo: MSI Mpower Max
> 
> Fairly happy with this OC and have been really struggling to stabilize 4.8. I found out yesterday while messing around that I am able to change the Bclk from 100 to 103 and it was still stable (so far). This increases my CPU to 4.842 and Ram to 2200. Vcore rises slightly when stressing but I have not had to change my CPU VID yet. Here's my question/issue. I read a lot of bad stuff about changing the base clock being able to torch other components (especially hard drives) since it changes the speed of just about everything including sata ports, how much of a risk am I taking by changing the bclk from 100 to 103? It was kind of a struggle to find anything related to haswell on the topic, most was SB or IB related. Thoughts/input? Thanks


Got it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> So you picked some random settings, got a BSOD, ignored the error code (which hints at what needs to be adjusted), and somehow it's the CPU's fault? Educate yourself on the workings of Haswell before you blame the instability on the CPU....
> 
> That's like not knowing how to work on cars, and blaming the car because you're not a mechanic....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOTE: I'm sorry if this comes across as rude, but it gets a bit irritating when people are constantly coming in this thread saying that their CPU sucks....If you read the 1st page of this thread, you will gain some knowledge....If you read the rest of the pages, you will gain even more....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There were about 600 pages when I first found this thread, and I read every post in each page long before I even posted the 1st time in here. *By the time I got to the last page, virtually EVERY question I had was already asked and answered*....


How long did it take you? I changed the settings to 100 posts per page and now this thread only has 98 pages for me.


----------



## 7ranslucen7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutlawII*
> 
> Put c-stats to Auto


Same result


----------



## paramazon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *7ranslucen7*
> 
> Same result


how long have you waited it doesn't kick in right away


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *7ranslucen7*
> 
> Same result


You're using the wrong version of CPU-Z and looking at the VID sensor and not at your vcore.

VID does not drop, vcore does.

Isn't this in the guide?

I have not answered this question 20 times in this thread alone, it must be 30 by now - and that's only half of the times i've answered this on OCN.

Use 1.64.0 for Haswell only until they fix it (but i'm not counting on it since they used the wrong sensor for 6+ months)


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> There's only so much I can do to gather data. I've already been bugging people over and over in the past to try to get data. Some people are too lazy to tell me what they're running and I've even had to go out and PM people after they've submitted OC entries months later to ensure they are still stable.
> 
> I'll have a lot of fun trying to get random people who don't even post in this thread to cough up settings but telling them to run a specific number of prime hours and have the picture when they don't even know who I am, lol.
> Hi, my name is Wizzie.
> 
> The batch number is taken as the first three digits of the number. So for you I would put 331. I believe the Malay people have batch numbers that read 312xxxxx (for example), so their batch would be listed as 312. So I don't think first number indicates location. But the new policy now is to display the entire batch number for less confusion and more complete data.
> Good luck, please come back and report your results.
> 
> We've got another incident of Vrin affecting stability again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That very line was used against my guide. I still recall that. JJ has tests thousands of CPUs, what does poor Darkwizzie have?
> I can spend time to maintain a chart but the effort is for naught if I cannot prove the validity of my data. So I guess now I have to back and PM many, many people. Fun!
> 
> I don't think people go back to like Prime v20 or something on purpose, I think almost all Prime users run 27.9, it's the standard. If people are willing to cheat at Prime to validate or claim validation, then they can just flat out make stuff up instead of wasting time with an ancient Prime version.
> 
> While there are factors that bring up the average overclock up, there are also people who refuse to go past a set amount of voltage. And that voltage may be low, and some people caught on Linpack or die or even Prime or Die mentalities. Which is their choice, but that sort of testing lowers their maximum OC. So there are forces that push the max OC up and things that bring it down. Binning isn't really that common and when I see it I can put up a double entry for the user for both CPUs.
> 
> You could even read my entry and see, look, crashes at x20 pass x264, the very stress test and length which I recommended and I started this thread! Yet, it's been months with tons of CPU usage from chess and I'm still fine with my stability. In fact, I actually upped my uncore by 100mhz with no side effects. Although, the people with less amounts of stress testing charted don't have as extensive notes on stability as my entry. A disproportionately high amount of users at the start reported good OCs, we're talking 4.7, 4.8 basically. That was the start of the chart. As time goes by I try to add more data and more followup calls and whatnot, picture verification, to try to get the validity of the data to go higher without forcing every charted person to run my stress tests - as nobody would bother doing that.
> 
> Yeah, I agree with the final conclusion.
> 
> Again, it really depends on the stress test in question and the voltage required. And since voltage varies so much, and stress tests vary so much, the guidelines for what cooling solution is 'required' are very broad. Some are on HT, some are not. But I think starting with D14 or Silver Arrow is a good choice. If you're on 212 and you want to upgrade, now you've got a 212 you can't use and isn't worth the hassle of selling.
> C states enabled to C7.
> 
> Should I chart that or...?
> Got it.
> 
> How long did it take you? I changed the settings to 100 posts per page and now this thread only has 98 pages for me.
> Do come back when you're done testing.
> 
> Maybe the best option from start to finish is, as you get towards the end is to not up the multiplier for a few days. Like if you're on x45, cool, you passed whatever stress test you feel is good. Now go game for a few days and don't come back until you've nolifed other games.
> 
> You mean throttle the speed of the processor? Most likely yes. But with power settings, they vary a whole lot from mobo to mobo. Not kidding, testing it across mobos was hell because one mobo would act different with the same setting on another brand.
> Define 'too much'.
> 
> I'll chart you soon, I promise. Did you update your settings? Screw it, I'll pm you.
> 
> Please ask Forceman, he's the man to ask.
> 
> You could try to just work with what you know to be stable. Go to 46:34. Up that Vcore and up that Vrin.
> Probably won't have. If you do, probably won't have to up it by any sort of dangerous amount.
> 
> Still working on the OC? Don't leave me hanging.


I was reading the posts when I had free time at work - so a combined total of about 7 hours, spanned over 3 days....

Also, Wizzie, I was able to get a slightly higher stable OC - I got 4.7ghz @ 1.41v VID, 1.956v Input, 42x cache @ 1.26v....







And managed to lower the voltage needed for my 4.6 OC down to 1.38v....


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> I was reading the posts when I had free time at work - so a combined total of about 7 hours, spanned over 3 days....
> 
> Also, Wizzie, I was able to get a slightly higher stable OC - I got 4.7ghz @ 1.41v VID, 1.956v Input, 42x cache @ 1.26v....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And managed to lower the voltage needed for my 4.6 OC down to 1.38v....


What do I put as stress test?
Now I have the highest Vcore/Vrin for 4.6 again w00!


----------



## 7ranslucen7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> You're using the wrong version of CPU-Z and looking at the VID sensor and not at your vcore.
> 
> VID does not drop, vcore does.
> 
> Isn't this in the guide?
> 
> I have not answered this question 20 times in this thread alone, it must be 30 by now - and that's only half of the times i've answered this on OCN.
> 
> Use 1.64.0 for Haswell only until they fix it (but i'm not counting on it since they used the wrong sensor for 6+ months)


Actually it wasn't cpuz



I'm guessing it's because I'm using an asus board.


----------



## OutlawII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> What do I put as stress test?
> 
> Now I have the highest Vcore/Vrin for 4.6 again w00!


Welcome back Wizz,where u been?


----------



## paramazon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *7ranslucen7*
> 
> Actually it wasn't cpuz
> 
> 
> 
> I'm guessing it's because I'm using an asus board.


you can always just use adaptive.. i have an asus board and in adaptive my vcore drops do 0.7 in idle.


----------



## 7ranslucen7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paramazon*
> 
> you can always just use adaptive.. i have an asus board and in adaptive my vcore drops do 0.7 in idle.


I was under the impression that manual/fixed would downvolt on its own, so I'm assuming adaptive is giga/msi's normal?
Wasn't able to find too much on this but I read a few posts on other websites that had users
with maximus VI ____ using manual and downvolting fine so I'm not exactly sure.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutlawII*
> 
> Welcome back Wizz,where u been?


Learning and trying to create a new mod for Skyrim, living life, shopping, eating, sleeping, video game playing, school, work, spellchecking my book, wasting time. Mostly I was taking a break from the thread because trolls were running rampant and I needed a break before I virtually disassemble some people over the internet and detonate C4 on OCN.net servers.

I think I'll hold off on the C4.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *7ranslucen7*
> 
> I was under the impression that manual/fixed would downvolt on its own, so I'm assuming adaptive is giga/msi's normal?
> Wasn't able to find too much on this but I read a few posts on other websites that had users
> with maximus VI ____ using manual and downvolting fine so I'm not exactly sure.
> Long story short: Gigabyte's power saving is implemented through Cstates only. Adaptive isn't an option. In MSI boards, EIST controls idle clock speed, C states control idle voltage. Adaptive is a dummy function that only serves as a danger to those accidently running Prime on it and is useless. I know, on Asus it's not useless. That's the headache inducing part. The functions of the same exact settings differ from mobo to mobo.


----------



## paramazon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *7ranslucen7*
> 
> I was under the impression that manual/fixed would downvolt on its own, so I'm assuming adaptive is giga/msi's normal?
> Wasn't able to find too much on this but I read a few posts on other websites that had users
> with maximus VI ____ using manual and downvolting fine so I'm not exactly sure.


with asus boards its different on adaptive for some reason.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paramazon*
> 
> with asus boards its different on adaptive for some reason


I think it's the mobo vendors tweaking with things behind the scenes that cause these differences. Why Asus did what they did, I don't know.


----------



## 7ranslucen7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Long story short: Gigabyte's power saving is implemented through Cstates only. Adaptive isn't an option. In MSI boards, EIST controls idle clock speed, C states control idle voltage. Adaptive is a dummy function that only serves as a danger to those accidently running Prime on it and is useless. I know, on Asus it's not useless. That's the headache inducing part. The functions of the same exact settings differ from mobo to mobo.


That makes much more sense now







+rep

So assuming I found my stable vcore is there any reason to use adaptive over offset?


----------



## Cyro999

I'm not sure if it's useless on asus, or if it's the same as giga/msi but asus just has broken vcore sensors


----------



## jameyscott

1.64 reports just fine on my ASUS Maximus VI Hero. I downloaded it from ASUS"s website when I was setting up the second system for testing last night.


----------



## paramazon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I think it's the mobo vendors tweaking with things behind the scenes that cause these differences. Why Asus did what they did, I don't know.


i guess asus likes to be "different"


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paramazon*
> 
> i guess asus likes to be "different"


Yeah, different. that's why their "top of the line" boards are red and black.


----------



## peakclimber

I have the Asus Maximus VI Extreme board. Below is a snapshot of mine "down volting" while in manual voltage setting. Circled in blue is the VID setting (core voltage set in bios).

Circled in red in the reported Vcore. Note that is the value right at that moment which was essentially idle. But that value does fluctuate from moment to moment (from .016 to 1.344). I don't have EIST (speedstep) enabled, hence it's fixed at 4.5Ghz.

Finally, circled in green in the C states at the same moment. As you can see it spend 73% of the time in C3/7 state in the last ~2 seconds (approximate time RealTemp updates it's values).

I should point out by "down volt" in manual voltage means the cores were at 0v while in c3 or c7 state. The amount of time not in either of those states means it's at the voltage I set (1.344) given it's in manual voltage mode. (Only adaptive or offset voltage mode will actually lower the voltage when not in C state ... but only if EIST is enabled and the core frequency was also reduced.)


----------



## Wakizashis

Ok,

got that x264 "working". While testing, it is very fast and in result I do not see speed and fps in tests: "x264 HD BENCHMARK 5.0 RESULTS

Please do NOT compare it with older versions of the benchmark!
Please copy/paste everything below the line to to report your data
to http://forums.techarp.com/reviews-articles/26957-x264-hd-benchmark-5-0-a.html

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Results for x264.exe r2200
x264 Benchmark: 32-bit
==========================

Pass 1

Pass 2

"

Any ideas? Feeling like a total idiot... When executing testing.bath, I see for some "The system cannot find the path specified" for reason, Like it cannot load the testing video?


----------



## SgtRotty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> 3314B754. I ended up putting it in my sons pc. its terrible compared to my other one that starts with a letter.


Thx for the input, its possible alcohol can swerve a mans thinkin!! Lol


----------



## paramazon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Yeah, different. that's why their "top of the line" boards are red and black.


well i mean HARDCORE different cause you know blood red is hardcore.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> What do I put as stress test?
> 
> Now I have the highest Vcore/Vrin for 4.6 again w00!


I figured it would probably be easier to just do it this way:

*Username:* blaze2210
*CPU Model:* i5-4670K
*Core Multiplier:* 47x
*CPU VID:* 1.410v
*Vcore:* 1.424v
*Uncore Multiplier:* 42x
*Uncore Voltage:* 1.26v
*Cooling Solution:* delidded CPU, Corsair H100i in push/pull
*Stability Test:* 3 passes of the "h.264 Encoding" from RealBench, the 100 Challenge map in Arkham Origins, about 40 mins of AC 4, 30 mins of XTU
*Batch Number:* 3313A602
*Ram Speed:* 2133mhz, 9-11-11-31-278
*Ram Voltage:* 1.65v
*Input Voltage:* 1.956
*LLC Setting:* 100%
*Motherboard:* MSI Z87-GD65 Gaming Edition


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> I figured it would probably be easier to just do it this way:
> 
> *Username:* blaze2210
> *CPU Model:* i5-4670K
> *Core Multiplier:* 47x
> *CPU VID:* 1.410v
> *Vcore:* 1.424v
> *Uncore Multiplier:* 42x
> *Uncore Voltage:* 1.26v
> *Cooling Solution:* delidded CPU, Corsair H100i in push/pull
> *Stability Test:* 3 passes of the "h.264 Encoding" from RealBench, the 100 Challenge map in Arkham Origins, about 40 mins of AC 4, 30 mins of XTU
> *Batch Number:* 3313A602
> *Ram Speed:* 2133mhz, 9-11-11-31-278
> *Ram Voltage:* 1.65v
> *Input Voltage:* 1.956
> *LLC Setting:* 100%
> *Motherboard:* MSI Z87-GD65 Gaming Edition


You mind running some amount of x264... 5, 10, or so for the chart? Because you know other people will read the chart and just read video games and they'll just poo poo on my chart.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> You mind running some amount of x264... 5, 10, or so for the chart? Because you know other people will read the chart and just read video games and they'll just poo poo on my chart.


Sure, no worries....


----------



## error-id10t

5 or 10 runs of x264 doesn't make that any more or less stable. Also on the same breath, XTU Stability and AIDA should be excluded as we know they're useless, unless you want to run them stupidly long.

You won't be able to satisfy everyone.

Anyway, I'm curious if anyone actually checks how high they can go with stock volts? When I had everything on Auto with XMP enabled, then kicked off Cinebench it wanted 1.12v for x37 Multi, but for now x40 is stable and I'm going to try x41 later today. Yes, this is BF4 and I don't care who cringes


----------



## BoredErica

I failed 20 pass of x264 but I'm fine with my stability. Can't satisfy everyone, can try to satisfy more though. 10 pass should be enough and I can ignore the rest of the people who disagree.


----------



## Wakizashis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I failed 20 pass of x264 but I'm fine with my stability. Can't satisfy everyone, can try to satisfy more though. 10 pass should be enough and I can ignore the rest of the people who disagree.


Hi, How does the test look like? It asks me to choose number of pass2 test. Should there be some video or only little "dos" window with fastly moving tests? At the end I do not see fps and speed of test 1 and 2 and I am not sure if it is testing ok or not. Seems temp is very low.


----------



## jameyscott

300 pass or get out. Darkwizzie is crap. His guide is crap. Prime95 28.3 or you aren't stable.

Am I doing this trolling thing right?


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wakizashis*
> 
> Hi, How does the test look like? It asks me to choose number of pass2 test. Should there be some video or only little "dos" window with fastly moving tests? At the end I do not see fps and speed of test 1 and 2 and I am not sure if it is testing ok or not. Seems temp is very low.


You should see the % go up and once done, it'll give you the FPS etc. Pass2 # is how many times you want that to run, go with what the OP suggested.


----------



## Wakizashis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> You should see the % go up and once done, it'll give you the FPS etc. Pass2 # is how many times you want that to run, go with what the OP suggested.


Jeez,
I just start the test and see:

---Loop 1---
---Loop 2---
...

til the last and then instruction to press Enter for getting rtf file, with no FPS and speed of test 1 and 2. I really wonder what is wrong. DLed the test from here. :/

...I need to sleep...


----------



## BoredErica

No time to post it right now, I can post picts when I get back later if you still have not figured it out.


----------



## error-id10t

There's 2 options 32 and 64 bit. If the 32bit works but 64bit doesn't then you haven't installed the necessary file/reg entries. If it's failing on both then I don't know.


----------



## Inons

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wakizashis*
> 
> Jeez,
> I just start the test and see:
> 
> ---Loop 1---
> ---Loop 2---
> ...
> 
> til the last and then instruction to press Enter for getting rtf file, with no FPS and speed of test 1 and 2. I really wonder what is wrong. DLed the test from here. :/
> 
> ...I need to sleep...


Try opening it with the batch file.

============

In my world, I had passed x264 20 loop about 48 hours ago. Hadn't rebooted at all, been doing realbench here and there, general usage, and a few games. I ran h264 and heavy multitask bench again, maybe around more the 40 hour mark, and got a 101 bsod.

core 47 1.32
cache 34 1.15
cpu input 1.930
xmp off

Will try another 20 loop overnight.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I failed 20 pass of x264 but I'm fine with my stability. Can't satisfy everyone, can try to satisfy more though. 10 pass should be enough and I can ignore the rest of the people who disagree.


Ok, just made it through 9 passes of x264 and I stopped the test....I'll restart the test before I go to sleep tonight, and get a more round number of passes in....


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> 300 pass or get out. Darkwizzie is crap. His guide is crap. Prime95 28.3 or you aren't stable.
> 
> Am I doing this trolling thing right?


You left out the part where you mention the dictionary definition of stability and from that definition alone, derive the conclusion that anything except Prime28.3 run at an arbitrary amount of hours is stable and a second less is unstable.

*TRY AGAIN NOOB *









UR ALL CRAP!!!!1111

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wakizashis*
> 
> Jeez,
> I just start the test and see:
> 
> ---Loop 1---
> ---Loop 2---
> ...
> 
> til the last and then instruction to press Enter for getting rtf file, with no FPS and speed of test 1 and 2. I really wonder what is wrong. DLed the test from here. :/
> 
> ...I need to sleep...




In the above, I started the loop exe in 64bit. I asked for 20 loops. The first pass has to be done, in which everybody barely gets stressed and gets a high FPS. But after that, the second pass starts and loops 20 times. This is where the stress really kicks in and you start to lag like all hell. The first pass doesn't loop 20 times, you just need to do it once, then after that it loops the stressy part 20 times. Not a big deal, as the first pass takes like 3 minutes to finish. You might even be able to skip it if you're so inclined, but I don't even bother trying.


----------



## jameyscott

I sawry. =/ And I accidently clicked out of x264, so I'll have to run it again tonight. Gonna try for a lower voltage.


----------



## BoredErica

I'm actually thinking of making a Youtube version of this guide. I dunno, maybe some people prefer watching a video or listening to it instead of reading. What do you think?


----------



## Wakizashis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I'm actually thinking of making a Youtube version of this guide. I dunno, maybe some people prefer watching a video or listening to it instead of reading. What do you think?


Actually, that would be awesome, because I really do not know, what I am doing wrong.

I got Avisynth 258 (32bit installed).
Then from the x264/test/avisynth64/ folder, I copied those 64bit avisynth/devil dll to system32.
Then I run avisynth_intall.cmd and it said I do not have 64bit (dafaq?) and no luck - I guess something is messed up near this step.
Using the avisynth.reg will make the program run, but as I see your screen, no option to choose 32/64bit. And I have W7 64bit (those 16GBs ram are displayed for a reason in Windows :-|).

There is also ad 6) about VIrtualDub Dlls, But I was thinking it is only informational and does not belong to the testing itself.

Thanks for your effort guys to helping me with this.


----------



## Wakizashis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wakizashis*
> 
> Actually, that would be awesome, because I really do not know, what I am doing wrong.
> 
> I got Avisynth 258 (32bit installed).
> Then from the x264/test/avisynth64/ folder, I copied those 64bit avisynth/devil dll to system32.
> Then I run avisynth_intall.cmd and it said I do not have 64bit (dafaq?) and no luck - I guess something is messed up near this step.
> Using the avisynth.reg will make the program run, but as I see your screen, no option to choose 32/64bit. And I have W7 64bit (those 16GBs ram are not displayed for no reason :-|).
> 
> Thanks for your effort guys to helping me with this.


EDIT Oh boy... Still too early to be awaken. Feel free to delete this duplicated post.


----------



## fleetfeather

Ill be making a Asus specific guide when I get back home in a few weeks.

Gotta help dispel all JJ's lies lol


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wakizashis*
> 
> Actually, that would be awesome, because I really do not know, what I am doing wrong.
> 
> I got Avisynth 258 (32bit installed).
> Then from the x264/test/avisynth64/ folder, I copied those 64bit avisynth/devil dll to system32.
> Then I run avisynth_intall.cmd and it said I do not have 64bit (dafaq?) and no luck - I guess something is messed up near this step.
> Using the avisynth.reg will make the program run, but as I see your screen, no option to choose 32/64bit. And I have W7 64bit (those 16GBs ram are displayed for a reason in Windows :-|).
> 
> There is also ad 6) about VIrtualDub Dlls, But I was thinking it is only informational and does not belong to the testing itself.
> 
> Thanks for your effort guys to helping me with this.


It sounds to me like you're combining the steps from a couple different means of running x264....The only steps you need to follow are these:

1) Download both x264 files from the 1st page of this thread
2) Once the d/l is complete, copy the files from the addon file into the main folder for x264
3) Run the "x264_Stability_Test" batch file

You don't need to have AviSynth installed, and I think that might be where your issue is stemming from....I would advise undoing all of the steps you completed while trying to get it running in the 1st place, so you can start fresh, from square 1....


----------



## Wakizashis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> It sounds to me like you're combining the steps from a couple different means of running x264....The only steps you need to follow are these:
> 
> 1) Download both x264 files from the 1st page of this thread
> 2) Once the d/l is complete, copy the files from the addon file into the main folder for x264
> 3) Run the "x264_Stability_Test" batch file
> 
> You don't need to have AviSynth installed, and I think that might be where your issue is stemming from....I would advise undoing all of the steps you completed while trying to get it running in the 1st place, so you can start fresh, from square 1....


Well, no good for me still. Deleted dlls from system32 folder, uninstalled AviSynth258, did by your instruction, downloaded both filed and result is the same stuff. Still no good to me. :| No good if I followed instruction in text file in Test as well. My guess is that something is messed up deeper in system with this.

Edit: when uninstalling Avisynth258 (found another installation there) the test babbles about its absence. This was my first issue with the thing.

Edit2: And for some smacking reason, after using .reg file and pc restart, the x264 is "working" but using the 32bit test, though no option to choose 32 or 64 bit as was seen on Wizzle's screenshot.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I failed 20 pass of x264 but I'm fine with my stability. Can't satisfy everyone, can try to satisfy more though. 10 pass should be enough and I can ignore the rest of the people who disagree.


10 pass not good enough for me









I mean it's good indication, a lot of things can go wrong before then, but if you want to actually use the x264 encoder heavily, it can be a bit dodgy lol

10 pass = bit over an hour and a half

If you want to encode a long high res movie for example.. You can have CPU pinned down for 5-10x that long, and if it errors once then you have to start over again









That's why i never stuck with my 4.6+ht or 4.7 without HT.. I could pass some, but they never got to solid level. It was annoying.

Is there any tips that can help me with that? I'm using 1.24vid on 4.5 with HT. It seems really solid - however 1.31vid on 4.6 is still dropping encodes, like MTBF under an hour - which is unacceptable to me. The VID jump also seems unreasonably big there. I'm not sure what to try other than lots of long tests with/without RAM etc


----------



## Inons

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inons*
> 
> Try opening it with the batch file.
> 
> ============
> 
> In my world, I had passed x264 20 loop about 48 hours ago. Hadn't rebooted at all, been doing realbench here and there, general usage, and a few games. I ran h264 and heavy multitask bench again, maybe around more the 40 hour mark, and got a 101 bsod.
> 
> core 47 1.32
> cache 34 1.15
> cpu input 1.930
> xmp off
> 
> Will try another 20 loop overnight.


Woke up to bsod. It happened about 3 hours into the 20 loop.

Could lowering the llc a level, llc 7 from llc 8, help narrow in on the actual voltage needed? After passing a 10 - 20 loop with those voltages raise the llc back to max and run with it.

My oc seems really finicky, in that it will pass a high number of loops and keep running for 40+ hours on one hand then reboot and get a bsod with higher voltages within 3 hours of x264.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Could lowering the llc a level, llc 7 from llc 8, help narrow in on the actual voltage needed? After passing a 10 - 20 loop with those voltages raise the llc back to max and run with it.
> 
> My oc seems really finicky, in that it will pass a high number of loops and keep running for 40+ hours on one hand then reboot and get a bsod with higher voltages within 3 hours of x264.


Just throw another 0.05 on VRIN, keep level 8 unless you can multimeter the voltage IMO - might make it consistently solid

Your chip looks like mine, bit better, but when i was approaching those voltages on 47x it just wasn't solid at all 1.9 and 1.95 was still a bit dodgy and inconsistent


----------



## Inons

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Just throw another 0.05 on VRIN, keep level 8 unless you can multimeter the voltage IMO - might make it consistently solid
> 
> Your chip looks like mine, bit better, but when i was approaching those voltages on 47x it just wasn't solid at all 1.9 and 1.95 was still a bit dodgy and inconsistent


I had raised the vrin (cpuinput) from the 1.92v that passed the 20 loop to 1.93v that bsod'd within 3 hours of last night's 20 loop. You have mentioned that many times in the thread already and I've read every instance.









I was just bouncing the idea of lowering llc for stability testing, finding that value and then raising the llc back up in order to ensure the cpu receives the required voltage (would have to be careful it won't be too much) when under heavy loads like x264.

This is more trying to find an absolute value or eliminating some of the tantrums of some setups. Setting llc high enough to where there isn't any vdroop, while trying to find a harder number for stability without as much "vboost" then adjusting it after your stability tests.

Just seems silly I can pass 16 - 20 loops sometimes and bsod every time afterwards even with a higher cpu input or vcore. You know?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inons*
> 
> I had raised the vrin (cpuinput) from the 1.92v that passed the 20 loop to 1.93v that bsod'd within 3 hours of last night's 20 loop. You have mentioned that many times in the thread already and I've read every instance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was just bouncing the idea of lowering llc for stability testing, finding that value and then raising the llc back up in order to ensure the cpu receives the required voltage (would have to be careful it won't be too much) when under heavy loads like x264.
> 
> This is more trying to find an absolute value or eliminating some of the tantrums of some setups. Setting llc high enough to where there isn't any vdroop, while trying to find a harder number for stability without as much "vboost" then adjusting it after your stability tests.
> 
> Just seems silly I can pass 16 - 20 loops sometimes and bsod every time afterwards even with a higher cpu input or vcore. You know?


Yea, it can be annoying. 1.92 to 1.93 isn't much of an adjustment though, something like a room temperature change can affect it that much, you can't measure entirely accurately in software either, that's not a good way for measuring vdroop/boost etc. From 101 crash though, and your lack of softer crashing, it would be what i would test (added 0.1 and see if problems are magically fixed)

Still somewhat of a guessing game, though


----------



## crun

Since C-states and C1E have to be disabled (otherwise I can't boot into Windows) instead I have tried adaptive voltage. Seems to re running stable. Temperatures in idle are noticably lower - 22c lowest, well below 30c. But power usage dropped maybe by 5W compared to 1.26V override.

I've tried synthetic with adaptive - during prime95 VID has increased to like 1.33V.







It didn't exceed 1.26V in 3DMarks or games (C3, BF4)

Anyone has plugged a power meter? I am getting 75W idle (with 780). I suppose it wouldn't go much lower with C-states enabled and it's not really worth reworking all OC/flashing mobo etc?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crun*
> 
> Since C-states and C1E have to be disabled (otherwise I can't boot into Windows) instead I have tried adaptive voltage. Seems to re running stable. Temperatures in idle are noticably lower - 22c lowest, well below 30c. But power usage dropped maybe by 5W compared to 1.26V override.
> 
> I've tried synthetic with adaptive - during prime95 VID has increased to like 1.33V.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It didn't exceed 1.26V in 3DMarks or games (C3, BF4)
> 
> Anyone has plugged a power meter? I am getting 75W idle (with 780). I suppose it wouldn't go much lower with C-states enabled and it's not really worth reworking all OC/flashing mobo etc?


Is your voltage dropping without c-states?


----------



## crun

Yes. From about 0.75V in idle to 1.26V load, depending on clocks and usage


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crun*
> 
> Yes. From about 0.75V in idle to 1.26V load, depending on clocks and usage


Ok interesting, just no c7


----------



## crun

Yea, thats with all C-states and C1E disabled. Best I could to was boot into windows with C3 enabled, but my power usage or voltage didn't drop at all then


----------



## Inons

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Yea, it can be annoying. 1.92 to 1.93 isn't much of an adjustment though, something like a room temperature change can affect it that much, you can't measure entirely accurately in software either, that's not a good way for measuring vdroop/boost etc. From 101 crash though, and your lack of softer crashing, it would be what i would test (added 0.1 and see if problems are magically fixed)
> 
> Still somewhat of a guessing game, though


Yeah, the .05 increase to cpuinput.. with llc8 I get readings .038 higher in hwinfo. Last time I went with 2.1v input in bios, 2.138v in hwinfo, my board died. Going to have to take it slow here as I'm pretty sure it killed the last board.

Once the other rma board comes back I'll play a little more loose with it.


----------



## OutlawII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crun*
> 
> Since C-states and C1E have to be disabled (otherwise I can't boot into Windows) instead I have tried adaptive voltage. Seems to re running stable. Temperatures in idle are noticably lower - 22c lowest, well below 30c. But power usage dropped maybe by 5W compared to 1.26V override.
> 
> I've tried synthetic with adaptive - during prime95 VID has increased to like 1.33V.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It didn't exceed 1.26V in 3DMarks or games (C3, BF4)
> 
> Anyone has plugged a power meter? I am getting 75W idle (with 780). I suppose it wouldn't go much lower with C-states enabled and it's not really worth reworking all OC/flashing mobo etc?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crun*
> 
> Yea, thats with all C-states and C1E disabled. Best I could to was boot into windows with C3 enabled, but my power usage or voltage didn't drop at all then


Ijust dont think u know what u are doing or u have a setting in the bios screwed up. Also how do u have windows power management setup?


----------



## crun

My bios settings

Enabling CPU States Support reveals more options (C1E, C3, C6, C7 and one more thing for enable/disable/auto), but I can boot to Windows only if I set them on auto - which is equal to disabled from my experience - or just enable C3, which didn't have any impact on voltages and power usage.

Also, CPU Input Voltage is more healthy for the CPU and mobo when set to Offset mode and offset voltage to -0.1V or simply 1.8V?

Power plan in Windows is set to balanced.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crun*
> 
> Yes. From about 0.75V in idle to 1.26V load, depending on clocks and usage


Ok, got it. Adaptive not useless with Asrock mobos as well. So with Cstates disabled, EIST disabled, adaptive on, shows low idle voltage that scales up higher when under load for Asrock.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> 10 pass not good enough for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean it's good indication, a lot of things can go wrong before then, but if you want to actually use the x264 encoder heavily, it can be a bit dodgy lol
> 
> 10 pass = bit over an hour and a half
> 
> If you want to encode a long high res movie for example.. You can have CPU pinned down for 5-10x that long, and if it errors once then you have to start over again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's why i never stuck with my 4.6+ht or 4.7 without HT.. I could pass some, but they never got to solid level. It was annoying.
> 
> Is there any tips that can help me with that? I'm using 1.24vid on 4.5 with HT. It seems really solid - however 1.31vid on 4.6 is still dropping encodes, like MTBF under an hour - which is unacceptable to me. The VID jump also seems unreasonably big there. I'm not sure what to try other than lots of long tests with/without RAM etc


You know the context of the post though, right?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Ok, got it. Adaptive not useless with Asrock mobos as well. So with Cstates disabled, EIST disabled, adaptive on, shows low idle voltage that scales up higher when under load for Asrock.
> 
> You know the context of the post though, right?


ofc










Why you keep me blocked?


----------



## JJFIVEOH

Fleetfeather and Darkwizzie, you guys helped me a lot with your suggestions. I did have to set mine to adaptive to get the VCore to drop at idle below what I have it set at. I'm still trying different things right now but so far I'm good at 1.35 VCore @ 4.3 with VCore dropping to mid .9's at idle........... just like my Asrock/2600K. I've heard from some people that it's better to keep a constant voltage on electronics as opposed to letting it fluctuate, but I've also heard from some that allowing it to drop when not needed will increase its longevity. What is everybody's take on this?


----------



## Cyro999

Having 0.9v 80% of even 50% of the time is way better for the silicon than having 1.35v constant

It probably won't really come into play very much at that voltage level, but if you compare like 1.45v constant vs 1.45v with idle drops.. degradation would hit harder/earlier on the 24/7 1.45v chip


----------



## 7ranslucen7

Going 26 passes so far on x264 64 bit and 12 hours on aida, max temps 68*C.

1.276v @ 4.6

I finally figured out my idle voltage issue, there's two manual settings for my maximus VI gene.

FULL CONTROL enabled -> MANUAL - voltage stays constant (purely for benchmark?) and c states are mostly grayed out.
FULL CONTROL disabled -> MANUAL -voltage drops on idle and c states are all available.


----------



## ctguy1955

I have spent the past few weeks TRYING to get my new rig to OC to anything over 4.3
I was able to obtain 4422 when I used the asus suite, but then I completely erased my
hard drive and did a new OS install and now only used the bios to oc.
When I tried anything over 4.3 to stress test, the OC would fail. I was getting advice
from different sources and when I asked about not doing sync all cores and just
doing them separately, I was told not to do so. I then was lucky enough to find
some OC guides here and on the ROG site and I finally tried doing my cores
as separate and for the very fist time in 5 weeks of trying, I have 4.5 !!!!



Doing the stress test was passing, but the temps were very high, so I shut down the test.
I kept my settings and played BF4 and it was fine, during the game, I was keeping
my temps program running in the background and my temps during the game were great.



56 and 59 during game.

I felt so overjoyed to finally get past 4.3 !!!!

Ive been told that if I were to sell my cpu to someone who does not care
about OC'ing and buy one that was pre-tested to 4.8, that the difference
would only be 4-6 FPS faster, so that it would be a waste of money.

Having recently purchasing another GPU and running in SLI made
a big difference in my three screen setup.

I feel like such a newb, as many of the terminologies are beyond
my comprehension. C-States and VRin and so many other words
have to be looked up and many are called different things on different
Bio's makers.

I am so thankful that there are so many people out here that are
willing to share info and knowledge about their experiences and
I just know that there are so many OTHER tweaks that I can
do once I learn of them.
Im going to just keep learning and trying to accomplish more.

Thank you for posting your help files as I have learned a lot !!!!

Mike

PS, My Rig:

Corsair 650D case
Intel i7-4770K 3.5 OC'ed to 4.3
ASUS MAXIMUS VI FORMULA LGA 1150 Intel Z87
2 NVIDIA GTX 680 04g-p4-2686 (SLI) 4 gigs of mem
GSkill F3-2400C10D-16GTX CL 10-12-12-31 1.65V
Corsair H100i cpu water cooler
Corsair 1050 watt PSU
Intel 520 series 120 gb SSD
Kingston Hyper 120gb SSD
WB Velociraptor 70 gb HD 10,000 rpm
Seagate 2tb hybrid ssd/reg Hard drive
Sony DVD read/write 40 speed
Logitech YUY-95 illuminated keyboard
Corsair M-60 mouse
Razor Nostromo mini keyboard
Creative Labs 7.1 T7700 speaker system
Cyber Power 850 AVR voltage regulator and power backup
Three Dell 24" monitors
TYKE 73B - Triple Monitor Stand Free Standing Curved Arm
OS= Win 8.1 Pro 64 bit


----------



## Cyro999

^Grab CPU-Z 1.64.0


----------



## JJFIVEOH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Having 0.9v 80% of even 50% of the time is way better for the silicon than having 1.35v constant
> 
> It probably won't really come into play very much at that voltage level, but if you compare like 1.45v constant vs 1.45v with idle drops.. degradation would hit harder/earlier on the 24/7 1.45v chip


Thanks for the input. Based on this it's almost better to be a little overkill on voltage to ensure complete stability knowing that voltage drops .3-.4 when at idle or light internet use.


----------



## JJFIVEOH

One thing I noticed about the adaptive setting is that VCore will increase significantly over the manual setting in BIOS when under heavy load. I had my VCore set at 1.35 with adaptive and every other setting o VCore dropped at idle. But when running Prime95 it peaked at 1.48 VCore. I'll have to test offsetting.


----------



## JJFIVEOH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ctguy1955*
> 
> I feel like such a newb, as many of the terminologies are beyond
> my comprehension. C-States and VRin and so many other words
> have to be looked up and many are called different things on different
> Bio's makers.
> 
> I am so thankful that there are so many people out here that are
> willing to share info and knowledge about their experiences and
> I just know that there are so many OTHER tweaks that I can
> do once I learn of them.
> Im going to just keep learning and trying to accomplish more.
> 
> Thank you for posting your help files as I have learned a lot !!!!
> 
> Mike


I hear ya. You don't even have to be a noob to not fully understand all this. You can be completely fluent with a certain CPU series and motherboard, and then switch to another combo and be completely lost. There are a few basics that carry over to everything, but that's where it ends. I agree, there are a handful of people on here that have all spent a lot of time with a particular CPU and/or motherboard. Each thread has a different group of people. The help is greatly appreciated. I often times feel bad that I can't contribute more simply because of my own ignorance.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JJFIVEOH*
> 
> One thing I noticed about the adaptive setting is that VCore will increase significantly over the manual setting in BIOS when under heavy load. I had my VCore set at 1.35 with adaptive and every other setting o VCore dropped at idle. But when running Prime95 it peaked at 1.48 VCore. I'll have to test offsetting.


This is a well known effect. Adaptive setting causes Vcore to be overdrawn in synthetic loads. These from Prime to Linpack, these are never programs you actually use in actual usage scenarios. So gaming, rendering, chess, none of these causes voltage to be anywhere from normal. This has been slapped on as a warning for safety in the first post of this thread multiple times. On some motherboards, adaptive is useless and a red herring, but it seems on Asus and Asrock mobos they have a use.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:
Originally Posted by *JJFIVEOH* 

I hear ya. You don't even have to be a noob to not fully understand all this. You can be completely fluent with a certain CPU series and motherboard, and then switch to another combo and be completely lost. There are a few basics that carry over to everything, but that's where it ends. I agree, there are a handful of people on here that have all spent a lot of time with a particular CPU and/or motherboard. Each thread has a different group of people. The help is greatly appreciated. I often times feel bad that I can't contribute more simply because of my own ignorance.

It's especially true with Haswell of all CPUs because it is so different in OCing compared to previous generations. Trying old methods on Haswell is what caused major rage few months ago when nobody knew any better.

Quote:
Originally Posted by *ctguy1955* 

I have spent the past few weeks TRYING to get my new rig to OC to anything over 4.3
I was able to obtain 4422 when I used the asus suite, but then I completely erased my
hard drive and did a new OS install and now only used the bios to oc.
When I tried anything over 4.3 to stress test, the OC would fail. I was getting advice
from different sources and when I asked about not doing sync all cores and just
doing them separately, I was told not to do so. I then was lucky enough to find
some OC guides here and on the ROG site and I finally tried doing my cores
as separate and for the very fist time in 5 weeks of trying, I have 4.5 !!!!

Doing the stress test was passing, but the temps were very high, so I shut down the test.
I kept my settings and played BF4 and it was fine, during the game, I was keeping
my temps program running in the background and my temps during the game were great.

56 and 59 during game.

I felt so overjoyed to finally get past 4.3 !!!!

Ive been told that if I were to sell my cpu to someone who does not care
about OC'ing and buy one that was pre-tested to 4.8, that the difference
would only be 4-6 FPS faster, so that it would be a waste of money.

Having recently purchasing another GPU and running in SLI made
a big difference in my three screen setup.

I feel like such a newb, as many of the terminologies are beyond
my comprehension. C-States and VRin and so many other words
have to be looked up and many are called different things on different
Bio's makers.

I am so thankful that there are so many people out here that are
willing to share info and knowledge about their experiences and
I just know that there are so many OTHER tweaks that I can
do once I learn of them.
Im going to just keep learning and trying to accomplish more.

Thank you for posting your help files as I have learned a lot !!!!

Mike

PS, My Rig:

Corsair 650D case
Intel i7-4770K 3.5 OC'ed to 4.3
ASUS MAXIMUS VI FORMULA LGA 1150 Intel Z87
2 NVIDIA GTX 680 04g-p4-2686 (SLI) 4 gigs of mem
GSkill F3-2400C10D-16GTX CL 10-12-12-31 1.65V
Corsair H100i cpu water cooler
Corsair 1050 watt PSU
Intel 520 series 120 gb SSD
Kingston Hyper 120gb SSD
WB Velociraptor 70 gb HD 10,000 rpm
Seagate 2tb hybrid ssd/reg Hard drive
Sony DVD read/write 40 speed
Logitech YUY-95 illuminated keyboard
Corsair M-60 mouse
Razor Nostromo mini keyboard
Creative Labs 7.1 T7700 speaker system
Cyber Power 850 AVR voltage regulator and power backup
Three Dell 24" monitors
TYKE 73B - Triple Monitor Stand Free Standing Curved Arm
OS= Win 8.1 Pro 64 bit

The first page contains a section "Still stuck? Read this!" which lists all of the major terminologies and the nicknames different vendors might give for it, and the function. More work to be done but the most important ones are already listed.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *JJFIVEOH* 

Fleetfeather and Darkwizzie, you guys helped me a lot with your suggestions. I did have to set mine to adaptive to get the VCore to drop at idle below what I have it set at. I'm still trying different things right now but so far I'm good at 1.35 VCore @ 4.3 with VCore dropping to mid .9's at idle........... just like my Asrock/2600K. I've heard from some people that it's better to keep a constant voltage on electronics as opposed to letting it fluctuate, but I've also heard from some that allowing it to drop when not needed will increase its longevity. What is everybody's take on this?

I think letting it to drop is better. Having it at a high Vcore 24/7 probably isn't going to be as good.

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *7ranslucen7*
> 
> Going 26 passes so far on x264 64 bit and 12 hours on aida, max temps 68*C.
> 
> 1.276v @ 4.6
> 
> I finally figured out my idle voltage issue, there's two manual settings for my maximus VI gene.
> 
> FULL CONTROL enabled -> MANUAL - voltage stays constant (purely for benchmark?) and c states are mostly grayed out.
> FULL CONTROL disabled -> MANUAL -voltage drops on idle and c states are all available.
> Whoa wait, hold on.
> In order to get idle voltage drop, you need to have 1) Adaptive instead of override and 2) Full control disabled? Both must be used?
> 
> For research purposes, can you see if C states do anything?


So specifically I want to know... Which settings must be activated to get idle voltage drop, which settings must be activated to get idle clock speed to drop, and which settings don't seem to do anything.


----------



## Cyro999

By running Adaptive at overclock and certain loads, you risk instant death of CPU. If you saw 1.48 VID - you're honestly lucky that it was not 1.58


----------



## JJFIVEOH

Sure running adaptive will cause it to spike .13 volts under very rare circumstances. But it also allows it to run much lower VCores when not under load. This can all be minimized with negative offset.

Of course if you've got a VCore of 1.35 with adaptive, the range can be from 1.48 to say .95. If you set a negative offset of .06, that 1.48 becomes 1.42 but the .95 becomes.89. Which may cause booting issues (it has in my case). Then you're back to testing to see which C-states can be disabled to help boot yet still have the ability of having the VCore throttle down at idle.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JJFIVEOH*
> 
> Sure running adaptive will cause it to spike .13 volts under very rare circumstances. But it also allows it to run much lower VCores when not under load. This can all be minimized with negative offset.
> 
> Of course if you've got a VCore of 1.35 with adaptive, the range can be from 1.48 to say .95. If you set a negative offset of .06, that 1.48 becomes 1.42 but the .95 becomes.89. Which may cause booting issues (it has in my case). Then you're back to testing to see which C-states can be disabled to help boot yet still have the ability of having the VCore throttle down at idle.


For my mobo, I can get low idle voltage with C7 Cstates without using adaptive. So I get the great idle voltage and none of the voltage spikes under Prime. w00t!!!!!


----------



## JJFIVEOH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> For my mobo, I can get low idle voltage with C7 Cstates without using adaptive. So I get the great idle voltage and none of the voltage spikes under Prime. w00t!!!!!


I could have sworn I tried that before and my VCore never once fluctuated. It doesn't seem to kick in until the computer has been booted up for a couple of minutes. Maybe I didn't wait long enough.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JJFIVEOH*
> 
> I could have sworn I tried that before and my VCore never once fluctuated. It doesn't seem to kick in until the computer has been booted up for a couple of minutes. Maybe I didn't wait long enough.


Different motherboards, different results. Confusing? Yes. MSI boards don't need adaptive, so we get idle voltage drop without any of the negatives.


----------



## Gugus03

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Different motherboards, different results. Confusing? Yes. MSI boards don't need adaptive, so we get idle voltage drop without any of the negatives.


Same on my asus maximus impact, I just set manual vcore and enable C states, HWinfo says voltage drops to 0.000v or 0.016v...


----------



## JJFIVEOH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Different motherboards, different results. Confusing? Yes. MSI boards don't need adaptive, so we get idle voltage drop without any of the negatives.


I'm using an MSI board so I'll have to give it a try.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gugus03*
> 
> Same on my asus maximus impact, I just set manual vcore and enable C states, HWinfo says voltage drops to 0.000v or 0.016v...


Wait, what?
I've heard people say that the Asus Maximus VI lowers voltage only when adaptive is set.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JJFIVEOH*
> 
> I'm using an MSI board so I'll have to give it a try.


Try setting voltage mode to manual, C states on to C7.


----------



## Gugus03

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Wait, what?
> 
> I've heard people say that the Asus Maximus VI lowers voltage only when adaptive is set.
> 
> Try setting voltage mode to manual, C states on to C7.


I confirm you that with manual voltage and C states on auto, voltage drops !
I dont use adaptative or offset anymore...

For instance at 1.28 in Bios set in manual, HWiNFO64 displays

Core #x VID: 1.279 Min and Max
Vcore x: 0.000v Min and 1.296v Max (it's always vcore + 0.016 at max load)

I assume 0.000v means that the core is switched off ?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gugus03*
> 
> I confirm you that with manual voltage and C states on auto, voltage drops !
> I dont use adaptative or offset anymore...
> 
> For instance at 1.28 in Bios set in manual, HWiNFO64 displays
> 
> Core #x VID: 1.279 Min and Max
> Vcore x: 0.000v Min and 1.296v Max (it's always vcore + 0.016 at max load)
> 
> I assume 0.000v means that the core is switched off ?


What version of HWinfo is being used? And another possibility is that the adaptive function varies from Asus Maximus Hero VI to Impact.


----------



## JJFIVEOH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Try setting voltage mode to manual, C states on to C7.


If I enable any of the C state package options my computer skips horribly.


----------



## Gugus03

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> What version of HWinfo is being used? And another possibility is that the adaptive function varies from Asus Maximus Hero VI to Impact.


It's the latest from website, don't remember what was the number.
But in CPUID the voltage is also decreasing to 0.016v at minimum, its mostly around 0.160-0.3xx on idle


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JJFIVEOH*
> 
> If I enable any of the C state package options my computer skips horribly.


Which board? I have MSI G45. I've never had any skipping issues. Any odd stuff measured in HWinfo? o.o


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> but it seems on Asus and Asrock mobos they have a use.


...if you don't want to use C states that is.

Otherwise it's completely useless and considering 99% of people here have C states ON it means it's useless to those 99% of people. So it's pick your poison kind of thing, know the programs that cause that volt jump in Adaptive and live without C states or enable C states, move to Manual and live worry-free. Nobody should of course waste their time with offset mode.

Anyway, I'm happily running x41 Multi @ 1.12v still, no issues. Starting to really wonder what the point is running/trying x45 with this chip if it wanted +1.3v.. something just seems off.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> ...if you don't want to use C states that is.
> 
> Otherwise it's completely useless and considering 99% of people here have C states ON it means it's useless to those 99% of people. So it's pick your poison kind of thing, know the programs that cause that volt jump in Adaptive and live without C states or enable C states, move to Manual and live worry-free. Nobody should of course waste their time with offset mode.
> 
> Anyway, I'm happily running x41 Multi @ 1.12v still, no issues. Starting to really wonder what the point is running/trying x45 with this chip if it wanted +1.3v.. something just seems off.


Outlaw did some tests:

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutlawII*
> 
> Ok guys here is some better screen shots the first two are Manual voltage with all c-states disabled,the second two are adaptive with all c-states disabled. What i have noticed is by having manual voltage set with c-state disabled ,my vcore stays at the vid setting in the bios it does not fluctuate at all but my core speed still fluctuates. Adaptive voltage with no c-states lets the core voltage fluctuate and it lets the core speed fluctuate also.
> Also to note my uncore speed does not change in either of these settings. Also i used the latest Beta for HwInfo
> 
> Mobo: Asus Hero
> Cpu: 4770k
> Core speed: 45
> Uncore speed: 43
> Vcore volt: 1.36
> Uncorevolt: 1.25


His tests all had Cstates disabled. So you're saying that you can achieve low idle voltage either by having adaptive on, or by having Cstates on? So that, Adaptive with no Cstates has low idle, and manual with cstates also has low idle voltage?


----------



## 7ranslucen7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> So specifically I want to know... Which settings must be activated to get idle voltage drop, which settings must be activated to get idle clock speed to drop, and which settings don't seem to do anything.


For the maximus VI gene (I assume it's the same for all other rog z87) there's Fully Manual enabled and Fully Manual disabled.
Having it enabled locks the voltage and downclocks fine, disabled allows allows both downclocking and downvolting.

Right now I'm using manual mode disabled and manual voltage and it's downvolting and downclocking (all c states enabled) without having to use adaptive or offset.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *7ranslucen7*
> 
> For the maximus VI gene (I assume it's the same for all other rog z87) there's Fully Manual enabled and Fully Manual disabled.
> Having it enabled locks the voltage and downclocks fine, disabled allows allows both downclocking and downvolting.
> 
> Right now I'm using manual mode disabled and manual voltage and it's downvolting and downclocking (all c states enabled) without having to use adaptive or offset.


My mind has been warped.








I think I'll add an individual section in the guide dedicated to power saving features and how they vary.


----------



## 7ranslucen7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> My mind has been warped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'll add an individual section in the guide dedicated to power saving features and how they vary.


This is what I'm getting with manual voltage over adaptive/offset.


----------



## JJFIVEOH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Which board? I have MSI G45. I've never had any skipping issues. Any odd stuff measured in HWinfo? o.o


Z87-GD65. I didn't notice anything odd on HW.



I can boot at 1.35 without any C states enabled, using adaptive. The problem with this is the rare spike to 1.48. Here is what it looks like.



If I enable all C states with C7, everything skips really bad and I need 1.38 to boot. But even with all C states enabled I don't get any VCore drop at idle. It remains constant at 1.38 and never moves.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JJFIVEOH*
> 
> Z87-GD65. I didn't notice anything odd on HW.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can boot at 1.35 without any C states enabled, using adaptive. The problem with this is the rare spike to 1.48. Here is what it looks like.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I enable all C states with C7, everything skips really bad and I need 1.38 to boot. But even with all C states enabled I don't get any VCore drop at idle. It remains constant at 1.38 and never moves.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


We have the same motherboard....What I did with mine is I manually set my voltages, left them set to "Override", then only enabled the C7 state, and my voltages drop in idle and I have no issues booting....


----------



## gagac1971

hello for all here,so i have i74770k and i did some overclocking.i just moded adaptiv voltage and find say for 4.5 ghz whit 1.315v,and for 4.6ghz 1.355v.i didnt mess whit anything else just whit adaptive voltage.my memory is corsair vengance pro 1866 mhz.
can i say hit 4.6ghz whit less voltage then 1.35v whit some other modding in bios?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> hello for all here,so i have i74770k and i did some overclocking.i just moded adaptiv voltage and find say for 4.5 ghz whit 1.315v,and for 4.6ghz 1.355v.i didnt mess whit anything else just whit adaptive voltage.my memory is corsair vengance pro 1866 mhz.
> can i say hit 4.6ghz whit less voltage then 1.35v whit some other modding in bios?


DAT OP DOH.


----------



## gagac1971

lol ???? DAT OP DOH ??? this will not be easy....


----------



## jameyscott

Read the OP before asking questions.


----------



## JJFIVEOH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> We have the same motherboard....What I did with mine is I manually set my voltages, left them set to "Override", then only enabled the C7 state, and my voltages drop in idle and I have no issues booting....


Thanks. Well you and Dark seem to have voltage drop at idle with C states so I must be doing something wrong. If I go from adaptive to manual and only enable C7, my voltage graph is a flat line and my computer skips non-stop. I can repeat the steps over and over with the same results.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JJFIVEOH*
> 
> Thanks. Well you and Dark seem to have voltage drop at idle with C states so I must be doing something wrong. If I go from adaptive to manual and only enable C7, my voltage graph is a flat line and my computer skips non-stop. I can repeat the steps over and over with the same results.


cstates seem to do nothing to my voltages. I been messing with it for the last hour.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JJFIVEOH*
> 
> Thanks. Well you and Dark seem to have voltage drop at idle with C states so I must be doing something wrong. If I go from adaptive to manual and only enable C7, my voltage graph is a flat line and my computer skips non-stop. I can repeat the steps over and over with the same results.


Would you mind putting your components into your signature? There could be a compatibility issue somewhere....


----------



## JJFIVEOH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> cstates seem to do nothing to my voltages. I been messing with it for the last hour.


Adaptive mode would be so much more beneficial, if only it didn't spike. I don't understand why it does that or how there could be any benefit.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JJFIVEOH*
> 
> Adaptive mode would be so much more beneficial, if only it didn't spike. I don't understand why it does that or how there could be any benefit.


adaptive seems to only spike if you run a heavy cpu stress test. prime95 and IBT cause my cpu to go from 1.38 to 1.45. I have been playing with it and no regular use can cause the spike.

Would lowering input voltage force the spike to lower ?


----------



## lilchronic

cpu-z i think reads the cpu VID so it wont show the voltage drop

override voltage cstates enabled and c7................... c3 c6 disabled


BTW how many time or loops do you run x264


----------



## JJFIVEOH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> adaptive seems to only spike if you run a heavy cpu stress test. prime95 and IBT cause my cpu to go from 1.38 to 1.45. I have been playing with it and no regular use can cause the spike.
> 
> Would lowering input voltage force the spike to lower ?


I just tried lowering it, and raising it. Still causes it to go from 1.35 to 1.48. You're right, I'm probably being overcautious.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> cpu-z i think reads the cpu VID so it wont show the voltage drop
> 
> override voltage cstates enabled and c7................... c3 c6 disabled
> 
> 
> BTW how many time or loops do you run x264


you ar right. I was watching coretemp but it does the same thing. however when adaptive is on, core temp lowers the displayed voltage but when Cstates enabled it does not.

Hwmoniter is showing the voltages drop. thanks


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> cpu-z i think reads the cpu VID so it wont show the voltage drop
> 
> override voltage cstates enabled and c7................... c3 c6 disabled
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW how many time or loops do you run x264


Depending on what version of CPU-Z you're using, it will certainly show the voltage drop - if the voltage on yours is actually dropping....CoreTemp, on the other hand, only shows the VID, but CoreTemp also specifies that its showing the VID....











NOTE: This reading would normally be lower, but I do have a few internet tabs open, and I'm watching a movie....


----------



## peakclimber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *7ranslucen7*
> 
> For the maximus VI gene (I assume it's the same for all other rog z87) there's Fully Manual enabled and Fully Manual disabled.
> Having it enabled locks the voltage and downclocks fine, disabled allows allows both downclocking and downvolting.
> 
> Right now I'm using manual mode disabled and manual voltage and it's downvolting and downclocking (all c states enabled) without having to use adaptive or offset.


Ah, good catch. I had forgotten about that Asus setting. Here's what Asus has to say specifically about it:

Fully Manual Mode is a special mode exclusively offered by Asus. Once enabled, will allow all six key voltages that are sent to the CPU to be set to a fixed value without the application of load-line (i.e. no voltage drop) rather than an offset from the voltage curve previously defined by Intel. Ideal for overclockers who are more used to traditional method of doing overvoltage. Note that under this mode, the CPU will no longer be able to lower any of the six key CPU voltages when the system idles down even if the CPU Power Saving Schemes such as EIST and the various C-States are enabled. Please disable this option if the use of the CPU built-in power saving schemes is desired.

http://rog.asus.com/254052013/maximus-motherboards/recommended-settings-for-overclocking-maximus-vi-motherboards/

Likely this setting just puts the voltages less under the CPU's (Intel's) control and more into Asus's hands which would explain why using it means no longer access to "power features" Intel puts into the design. Likely the type of person interested in this mode are extreme overclockers using active cooling and going for records. I can't imagine someone wanting this mode for a "typical" setup (well unless you work for Asus and like the fact you're using something your company designed.







)

For those not familiar with Asus bios ... the above is not "manual voltage mode" that is often recommended here (over adaptive and offset). Think of it more as a "super manual" mode where the CPU has even less control over voltage that when disabled gives access to the typical Intel "manual" vs "adaptive" vs "offset" selection.


----------



## JJFIVEOH

I'm using Intel XTU to graph all the levels. Look at my screenshots above, they're clearly either fluctuating or constant.


----------



## JJFIVEOH

Odd thing happens on mine when I run Prime95. If I run the In Place Large FFT's test that claims to have maximum heat, my comp hits around 82°. But if I run small FFT's it spikes right up to 99° and I have to immediately stop it. Of course I'm only doing this for a very short time to see if I can solve the adaptive spikes (although I think it's been widely documented in this thread that I'm probably wasting my time). This is with an H100i.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JJFIVEOH*
> 
> Odd thing happens on mine when I run Prime95. If I run the In Place Large FFT's test that claims to have maximum heat, my comp hits around 82°. But if I run small FFT's it spikes right up to 99° and I have to immediately stop it. Of course I'm only doing this for a very short time to see if I can solve the adaptive spikes (although I think it's been widely documented in this thread that I'm probably wasting my time). This is with an H100i.


Running Prime with Adaptive voltages is a good way to kill your chip....The voltage spikes are part of the behavior of Adaptive mode....If you want to have your voltage drop, then you'll need to set your cache and core voltages to Override mode, and enable the C7 state - *not all of the C-states*, just the C7 state....


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JJFIVEOH*
> 
> Odd thing happens on mine when I run Prime95. If I run the In Place Large FFT's test that claims to have maximum heat, my comp hits around 82°. But if I run small FFT's it spikes right up to 99° and I have to immediately stop it. Of course I'm only doing this for a very short time to see if I can solve the adaptive spikes (although I think it's been widely documented in this thread that I'm probably wasting my time). This is with an H100i.


As said above you are playing wiht fire with adaptive voltage on though. I wouldnt run prime with those settings.


----------



## JJFIVEOH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> As said above you are playing wiht fire with adaptive voltage on though. I wouldnt run prime with those settings.


Yeah, I don't plan to run Prime any more. It's obvious adaptive isn't the way to go. The reason I was doing this was because I wanted to set it up to run 4.6-4.7 IF there wasn't a spike in voltage using adaptive. But I've come to realize this CPU can't even get to 4.6 using override and 1.44 VCore. I just don't have a good combination, so at this point I'm just wasting time. C7 doesn't do anything for my voltages, I don't know why. It was running great at 4.4 and adaptive, but it's too risky. My best bet is to stick with 4.2-4.3 and adaptive because I can get away with probably 1.3-1.31 VCore would make any adaptive spike well within the safe range if it ever happens.


----------



## Anth Seebel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JJFIVEOH*
> 
> Yeah, I don't plan to run Prime any more. It's obvious adaptive isn't the way to go. The reason I was doing this was because I wanted to set it up to run 4.6-4.7 IF there wasn't a spike in voltage using adaptive. But I've come to realize this CPU can't even get to 4.6 using override and 1.44 VCore. I just don't have a good combination, so at this point I'm just wasting time. C7 doesn't do anything for my voltages, I don't know why. It was running great at 4.4 and adaptive, but it's too risky. My best bet is to stick with 4.2-4.3 and adaptive because I can get away with probably 1.3-1.31 VCore would make any adaptive spike well within the safe range if it ever happens.


C-state (C7 etc) voltage drop using manual/override mode is an Asus only feature. To get your volatge to drop @ idle you need adaptive mode on ASRock boards.

You only get voltage spikes from adaptive mode when you run AVX code.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anth Seebel*
> 
> C-state (C7 etc) voltage drop using manual/override mode is an Asus only feature. To get your volatge to drop @ idle you need adaptive mode on ASRock boards.
> 
> You only get voltage spikes from adaptive mode when you run AVX code.


Its not an ASUS only feature, it works on MSI boards also....


----------



## Anth Seebel

Thats good to hear.

Also, for stability testing, I recommend your most cpu demanding games. I use Farcry3, SC2 and BF4.

In previous generations, stress tests were 'the worst case scenario" and a good way to find stability for games. With haswell, games are a better sign of stability from my experience.


----------



## JJFIVEOH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anth Seebel*
> 
> C-state (C7 etc) voltage drop using manual/override mode is an Asus only feature. To get your volatge to drop @ idle you need adaptive mode on ASRock boards.
> 
> You only get voltage spikes from adaptive mode when you run AVX code.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Its not an ASUS only feature, it works on MSI boards also....


True it's also an MSI feature, it doesn't drop any voltage on my board at all. Anth, I'm using an MSI board. Sorry for the confusion I know it's not in my sig. This is a system I put together for somebody and I was just wanting to put together a nice safe 4.4-4.7 OC on it. I'm not as familiar with Haswell as I am Sandy and Ivy. Just figured I might come over here and learn a few things and get some much appreciated help.


----------



## Anth Seebel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JJFIVEOH*
> 
> True it's also an MSI feature, it doesn't drop any voltage on my board at all. Anth, I'm using an MSI board. Sorry for the confusion I know it's not in my sig. This is a system I put together for somebody and I was just wanting to put together a nice safe 4.4-4.7 OC on it. I'm not as familiar with Haswell as I am Sandy and Ivy. Just figured I might come over here and learn a few things and get some much appreciated help.


Ah cool


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> cpu-z i think reads the cpu VID so it wont show the voltage drop
> 
> override voltage cstates enabled and c7................... c3 c6 disabled
> 
> 
> BTW how many time or loops do you run x264


20 times, or overnight to be even more sure.


----------



## fleetfeather

Wizzie, all Asus mobo's drop their volts according to load if c states are enabled

The ROG series, the TUF series and the z87 (gold) series.


----------



## jameyscott

I almost want to sell this hero and get an evga mobo. Going from my darks gui bios to the hero makes asus look like they've never built a gui bios before.


----------



## JJFIVEOH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Would you mind putting your components into your signature? There could be a compatibility issue somewhere....


Sorry, I missed your post. I'll update it. Thanks.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Wizzie, all Asus mobo's drop their volts according to load if c states are enabled
> 
> The ROG series, the TUF series and the z87 (gold) series.


Then what does adaptive voltage mode do? Outlaw's test includes him testing manual - Cstates off vs adaptive - Cstates off, and it shows a voltage drop. So then this means both adaptive and Cstates drop voltage.


----------



## JJFIVEOH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Then what does adaptive voltage mode do? Outlaw's test includes him testing manual - Cstates off vs adaptive - Cstates off, and it shows a voltage drop. So then this means both adaptive and Cstates drop voltage.


If the new Asus boards are anything like the old MIVE, then the C states were basically adjusted how much range there was between min and max VCore. So basically if you could figure out how low your VCore could go without locking up then you could set a manual VCore and adjust how many C states to enable to reach your pre-determined min and max VCore.

I hope that makes sense, it sounded better in my head.


----------



## Gugus03

I managed this so far:

Core: 42
Uncore: Auto (39)
VID: 1.25 / Vcore: 1.264
Ram: 2400mhz C10 / 1.65v (stock)
VCCSA: +0.200
VCCIN: 1.8v

Al C States on auto.
x264 20 passes stable



Will now try to reduce voltages and increase uncore.
44 core needed 1.28v and temps were a good +5° and not stable after 2 passes even with uncore at 35...

Rig is dead silent on idle


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gugus03*
> 
> I managed this so far:
> 
> Core: 42
> Uncore: Auto (39)
> VID: 1.25 / Vcore: 1.264
> Ram: 2400mhz C10 / 1.65v (stock)
> VCCSA: +0.200
> VCCIN: 1.8v
> 
> Al C States on auto.
> x264 20 passes stable
> 
> 
> 
> Will now try to reduce voltages and increase uncore.
> 44 core needed 1.28v and temps were a good +5° and not stable after 2 passes even with uncore at 35...
> 
> Rig is dead silent on idle


47 + 5 C isn't even 55C though. o.o


----------



## Gugus03

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> 47 + 5 C isn't even 55C though. o.o


You must be looking at the wrong value, its 82° max, with 44 it went higher or same but with fans spinning at maximum, and not even stable


----------



## 7ranslucen7

Not sure what to think, was stable 48 passes in x264 64bit and overnight
13 hours of aida but crashed in prime 95 (95% memory custom) about 3 hours in.
Temps never went past 77*C.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Hi, my name is Wizzie.
> 
> The batch number is taken as the first three digits of the number. So for you I would put 331. I believe the Malay people have batch numbers that read 312xxxxx (for example), so their batch would be listed as 312. So I don't think first number indicates location. But the new policy now is to display the entire batch number for less confusion and more complete data.


Batch numbers starting with 3 are from Costa Rica, not Malaysia. Malaysia is L.

*How to read an Intel CPU FPO/Batch Codes:*

My CPU as an Example:

3319C235

1st letter or digit = Plant code:
0 = San Jose, Costa Rica
1 = Cavite, Philippines
3 = Costa Rica
6 = Chandler, Arizona
7 = Philippines
8 = Leixlip, Ireland
9 = Penang, Malaysia
L = Malaysia
Q = Malaysia
R = Manila, Philippines
Y = Leixlip, Ireland

2nd digit = year of production: (2013)

3rd & 4th digits = week: (week 19)

5th - 8th digits = lot number: (C235)


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JJFIVEOH*
> 
> Sure running adaptive will cause it to spike .13 volts under very rare circumstances. But it also allows it to run much lower VCores when not under load. This can all be minimized with negative offset.
> 
> Of course if you've got a VCore of 1.35 with adaptive, the range can be from 1.48 to say .95. If you set a negative offset of .06, that 1.48 becomes 1.42 but the .95 becomes.89. Which may cause booting issues (it has in my case). Then you're back to testing to see which C-states can be disabled to help boot yet still have the ability of having the VCore throttle down at idle.
> 
> 
> 
> For my mobo, I can get low idle voltage with C7 Cstates without using adaptive. So I get the great idle voltage and none of the voltage spikes under Prime. w00t!!!!!
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JJFIVEOH*
> 
> I could have sworn I tried that before and my VCore never once fluctuated. It doesn't seem to kick in until the computer has been booted up for a couple of minutes. Maybe I didn't wait long enough.
> 
> 
> 
> Different motherboards, different results. Confusing? Yes. MSI boards don't need adaptive, so we get idle voltage drop without any of the negatives.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gugus03*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Different motherboards, different results. Confusing? Yes. MSI boards don't need adaptive, so we get idle voltage drop without any of the negatives.
> 
> 
> 
> Same on my asus maximus impact, I just set manual vcore and enable C states, HWinfo says voltage drops to 0.000v or 0.016v...
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Gugus03*
> 
> Same on my asus maximus impact, I just set manual vcore and enable C states, HWinfo says voltage drops to 0.000v or 0.016v...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, what?
> 
> I've heard people say that the Asus Maximus VI lowers voltage only when adaptive is set.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JJFIVEOH*
> 
> I'm using an MSI board so I'll have to give it a try.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try setting voltage mode to manual, C states on to C7.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Gugus03*
> 
> I confirm you that with manual voltage and C states on auto, voltage drops !
> 
> I dont use adaptative or offset anymore...
> 
> For instance at 1.28 in Bios set in manual, HWiNFO64 displays
> 
> Core #x VID: 1.279 Min and Max
> 
> Vcore x: 0.000v Min and 1.296v Max (it's always vcore + 0.016 at max load)
> 
> I assume 0.000v means that the core is switched off ?
> 
> 
> 
> What version of HWinfo is being used? And another possibility is that the adaptive function varies from Asus Maximus Hero VI to Impact.
Click to expand...

I'm using Asus Maximus VI Hero Z87.

I have VID set to Manual (I keyed 1.138v), all C-States enabled, EIST enabled. My Vcore drops to .016v at idle, Vcore at load is 1.152v. I'm monitoring with HWinfo and CPU-Z.

I'm using a balanced power plan in Windows 7 with minimum CPU load at 5%. I've read that these CPUs can go to 0v, essentially turn themselves off. Maybe I'll try setting my power plan to 0% minimum CPU and find out.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *7ranslucen7*
> 
> Not sure what to think, was stable 48 passes in x264 64bit and overnight
> 13 hours of aida but crashed in prime 95 (95% memory custom) about 3 hours in.
> Temps never went past 77*C.


Well, if you start crashing while gaming at that setting, then I'd know what to think.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gugus03*
> 
> You must be looking at the wrong value, its 82° max, with 44 it went higher or same but with fans spinning at maximum, and not even stable


Guess so.


----------



## MrBiology

Arduous. Here's what I've currently managed, but not yet stable.

MSI Z87 MPower
i5 4670k - L310Bxxx

Core voltage mode: Override
Core Mult: 43
VID: 1.28v / VCore: 1.30v
Ring Mult: 34
VRing: Auto
Vrin: 1.90

Prime95 running small fft crashes about 2 hours in. Temps are steady at 68-70C.

I'm assuming I just have a dud chip, but before I continue to ramp up the core voltage is there something I might be missing? I *think* I've followed the guides pretty closely, but a second look would be reassuring. If it's not listed here then I haven't changed it from the stock BIOS setting.


----------



## Wakizashis

Hi,
watching the thread and last things about cstates. When using manual OC and not auto, I see same Core Voltage value in CoreTemp and CPUz.

Installed HWMonitor and there is one item that really fluctuates a lot from 0.1xx to 1.29x - VID is set to 1,285 but LCC is on auto (not sure what values it uses as with 5 x264 crashed-reboot-in 3rd loop - btw. how is it with lifespan when lcc is used? I remember it was not that great in C2Q times), so maybe it overvolts a bit. EIST/CStates are on. I am on TUG Gryphon board, I think there is no Fully manual control Enabled/Disabled.

Is that value belonging actually to cpu or to other stuff? VIN4 is the name as in the screenshot.

Frequency goes down to 800MHz (EIST on). Thx.


----------



## Gugus03

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wakizashis*
> 
> Hi,
> watching the thread and last things about cstates. When using manual OC and not auto, I see same value in CoreTemp and CPUz. Installed HWMonitor and there is one item that really fluctuates a lot from 0.1 to 1.29x - VID is set to 1,285 but LCC is on auto (not sure what values it uses as with 5 x264 crashed-reboot-in 3rd loop - btw. how is it with lifespan when lcc is used? I remember it was not that great in C2Q times), so maybe it overvolts a bit. EIST/CStates are on. I am on TUG Gryphon board. Is that value belonging actually to cpu or to other stuff? VIN4 is the name. Frequency goes down to 800MHz (EIST on).


in Hw monitor look at vcore, not VID
Also, latest versions of CPUID should show the voltage drop

AItuner shows LLC is level 8 when i set it on auto... im interested to know if affects lifespan !


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrBiology*
> 
> Arduous. Here's what I've currently managed, but not yet stable.
> 
> MSI Z87 MPower
> i5 4670k - L310Bxxx
> 
> Core voltage mode: Override
> Core Mult: 43
> VID: 1.28v / VCore: 1.30v
> Ring Mult: 34
> VRing: Auto
> Vrin: 1.90
> 
> Prime95 running small fft crashes about 2 hours in. Temps are steady at 68-70C.
> 
> I'm assuming I just have a dud chip, but before I continue to ramp up the core voltage is there something I might be missing? I *think* I've followed the guides pretty closely, but a second look would be reassuring. If it's not listed here then I haven't changed it from the stock BIOS setting.


Things to try:

1; Set ring to 33x, instead of 34x (which turbo's to ~4ghz sometimes/often) with manual voltage; ~1.15

2; Higher VRIN, like 2.0, to see if it instantly works or not. Hard to say without error cores or describing how it crashes - that's kinda what you're looking for while running a stability test

3; Not using small fft especially on prime 28.3. If you insist on prime, i would go to version 27.9 and manually run custom fft 1344-1344


----------



## MrBiology

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Things to try:
> 
> 1; Set ring to 33x, instead of 34x (which turbo's to ~4ghz sometimes/often) with manual voltage; ~1.15
> 
> 2; Higher VRIN, like 2.0, to see if it instantly works or not. Hard to say without error cores or describing how it crashes - that's kinda what you're looking for while running a stability test
> 
> 3; Not using small fft especially on prime 28.3. If you insist on prime, i would go to version 27.9 and manually run custom fft 1344-1344


1. I figured 34 would be good enough, but I can try dropping it further.

2. Sorry, I should have specified. BSOD/reboot with 124, 101, and/or 9c codes. I can try a VRIN of 2.0.

3. Any particular reason to avoid small FFT? I believe I'm currently running 27.9 and can certainly try other options, but I'm wary of dumping a failing stress test just because it's failing.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Wakizashis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gugus03*
> 
> in Hw monitor look at vcore, not VID
> Also, latest versions of CPUID should show the voltage drop
> 
> AItuner shows LLC is level 8 when i set it on auto... im interested to know if affects lifespan !


But what is that VIN4 ? when I start some heavy app - prime f.e. it goues up to 1,312, mostly like 1.291. Looks like core voltage, but i could be wrong.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrBiology*
> 
> 1. I figured 34 would be good enough, but I can try dropping it further.
> 
> 2. Sorry, I should have specified. BSOD/reboot with 124, 101, and/or 9c codes. I can try a VRIN of 2.0.
> 
> 3. Any particular reason to avoid small FFT? I believe I'm currently running 27.9 and can certainly try other options, but I'm wary of dumping a failing stress test just because it's failing.
> 
> Thanks for the help!


The problem is just that 34 = 40, most or all of the time, you probably don't need more VRIN, small fft is really hot and hard to pass, there's some stuff that's just not worth passing with Haswell. If you insist on passing everything, you can go grab prime 28.3 small fft and avx2 linpack, but you'll be at 100c by 1.2vcore or so, so there's basically no point overclocking without delid and a water loop if you have those standards

regardless of test probably just not the best chip, and more vcore if you're failing with all three of those


----------



## MrBiology

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> The problem is just that 34 = 40, most or all of the time, you probably don't need more VRIN, small fft is really hot and hard to pass, there's some stuff that's just not worth passing with Haswell. If you insist on passing everything, you can go grab prime 28.3 small fft and avx2 linpack, but you'll be at 100c by 1.2vcore or so, so there's basically no point overclocking without delid and a water loop if you have those standards
> 
> regardless of test probably just not the best chip, and more vcore if you're failing with all three of those


I should specify that this is Mrs. Biology's rig, and I'm going to have to answer for every unexpected behavior. In that sense, yeah I want the machine to be as stable as possible, but it may well be that I'm setting my standards on the high side.









I'll have to play with it some more and see what I can get to then. Thanks again!


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Then what does adaptive voltage mode do? Outlaw's test includes him testing manual - Cstates off vs adaptive - Cstates off, and it shows a voltage drop. So then this means both adaptive and Cstates drop voltage.


My best guess is that Intel has developed the adaptive voltage capacity, and thus has asked American Megatrends to include it in the respective z87 bios'. In addition to this feature, some manufacturers have also figured out how to modify this feature in a way which doesn't have the same drawbacks (avx voltage spike), and this feature is also being built into the bios'.

Purely a guess, but I think it explains why there's two features achieving the same thing with varying degrees of success.


----------



## Emolokz

Hi guys, this is...I think my first time or one of my first times posting here. I read this full guide but since I'm overclocking it on an Asus Z87-Pro there seem to be some differences and I want to clarify them before I end up making changes that shouldn't be done. I hope you can tolerate my lack of experience with Haswell overclocking.

Rig:
i5-4670k 6mb cache
Asus Z87-Pro
8GB G.Skill sniper 1833mhz DDR3 RAM F3-14900 9-10-9-28 (2x4ghz)
Corsair H100i water cooler
Samsung 840 Pro 128GB SSD
2x Sapphire Radeon Vapor-X HD 7950 OC

Went into the BIOS looking for the multiplier number and couldn't seem to find it...

I'll list off what I came across:
AI Overclock Tuner: Auto>Manual ?
CPU Core Ratio: Auto> Sync All Cores ?
Min/Max CPU Cache Ratio: Auto ?
Internal PLL Overvoltage: Auto ?
Bclk Frequency : DRAM Frequency Ratio: Auto > 100:100 or 100:133 ?
DRAM Frequency: Set to 1600mhz (following above change) ?
CPU Core Voltage: Auto > Manual ?
CPU Core Voltage Override: Auto > 1.2V (to start) ?
CPU Cache Voltage: Auto > Manual ?
CPU Cache Voltage Override: Auto > 1.2V (to start) ? (In the BIOS it indicates that this is the Uncore)
SVID Control: Auto > Disabled ?
CPU Input Voltage: Auto > 1.9V (to start) ?
CPU Spread Spectrum: Auto > Disabled ?
CPU Voltage Frequency: Auto > Manual ?
Enhanced Intel SpeedStep Technology: Enabled > Disabled ?
Turbo Mode: Enabled > Disabled ?
Intel Adaptive Thermal Monitor: Enabled > Disabled ?
EIST: Enabled > Disabled ?
Turbo Mode: Enabled > Disabled ?
CPU C States: Auto > Enabled ?
Package C State Support: Auto > CPU C7 ?

Sorry for the huge list. The last overclock I did was on my intel e8600 wolfdale and this is far different and more complex in comparison.

Thanks ahead of time!


----------



## peakclimber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Then what does adaptive voltage mode do? Outlaw's test includes him testing manual - Cstates off vs adaptive - Cstates off, and it shows a voltage drop. So then this means both adaptive and Cstates drop voltage.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> My best guess is that Intel has developed the adaptive voltage capacity, and thus has asked American Megatrends to include it in the respective z87 bios'. In addition to this feature, some manufacturers have also figured out how to modify this feature in a way which doesn't have the same drawbacks (avx voltage spike), and this feature is also being built into the bios'.
> 
> Purely a guess, but I think it explains why there's two features achieving the same thing with varying degrees of success.


I really think folks are just confusing voltage actually going down versus voltage appearing to go down.

From my understanding:
adaptive and offset will both actually lower the Vcore ... but only when EIST lowers the core multiplier (frequency).
manual voltage never lowers Vcore regardless of EIST lowering the frequency or not (disabled)

Now enter C states in this discussion: C3/C6/C7 will do the same thing when enabled and active: lower the core volts to 0v. That is to say, it will shut down the core. (How much of the core shuts down increases as the C# increases.) Let's say for 2 seconds a core spent 75% of the time at C7 and 25% active. If a Vcore monitor program was only updating the measured Vcore every 2 seconds what would the value be during that interval? 75% of the time it was at 0v, the other 25% at VID (+a little and assuming manual voltage mode). Given say 1.35v for "active Vcore", my own belief is it would report (.75*0v) + (.25*1.35) = .3375v. This isn't really a down voltage just an averaging with 0. This makes sense to me as I can't imagine the silicon running any instructions at turbo multiplier being stable at anything other than VID. Only when it's not doing work and shut down in a C state can that voltage go down and in that case to 0.


----------



## GeneO

Hi,

New here to Haswell OC. I have a question. I am running a 4770k on a Asus Hero and have it OC to $GHz right now.

I am using adaptive voltage control (after stress testing with fixed voltage). So I have both the core and ring voltages set to adaptive. I noticed though that at idle my ring voltage wasn't dropping. I had my core multiplier set to 40 and booth my min and max ring set to 37. So I figured my ring was not clocking down. I set it to 300 MHz lower than I thought my lowest core multiplier would be and I saw the ring voltage dip as expected.

So it seems odd to me to have a max and min ring multiplier but only a max core multiplier.

My question: Is there some utility that will show me the current ring multiplier (or equivalently ring MHz)? Asus Suite III doesn't seem to, CPU-Z doesn't either.

TIA


----------



## OutlawII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> New here to Haswell OC. I have a question. I am running a 4770k on a Asus Hero and have it OC to $GHz right now.
> 
> I am using adaptive voltage control (after stress testing with fixed voltage). So I have both the core and ring voltages set to adaptive. I noticed though that at idle my ring voltage wasn't dropping. I had my core multiplier set to 40 and booth my min and max ring set to 37. So I figured my ring was not clocking down. I set it to 300 MHz lower than I thought my lowest core multiplier would be and I saw the ring voltage dip as expected.
> 
> So it seems odd to me to have a max and min ring multiplier but only a max core multiplier.
> 
> My question: Is there some utility that will show me the current ring multiplier (or equivalently ring MHz)? Asus Suite III doesn't seem to, CPU-Z doesn't either.
> 
> TIA


HWINFO 64


----------



## GeneO

haha. I was just about to post nm - hwinfo64 has it. LOL. Don't know why I didn't look there right off - it has everything plus the kitchen sink,


----------



## kracker

New here at OC.net... I learn a lot reading back









Anyways, to clear one thing up, Prime95 is not primarily a stress test, it is just a feature that it has, Prime95 is a "distributed computing" client. So in that way, I would _not_(Well in my opinion) call it synthetic.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kracker*
> 
> New here at OC.net... I learn a lot reading back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways, to clear one thing up, Prime95 is not primarily a stress test, it is just a feature that it has, Prime95 is a "distributed computing" client. So in that way, I would not(Well in my opinion) call it synthetic.


Either way, it's a program people very very rarely use normally without stress testing, it ups voltage under synthetic, and is also a stress test.


----------



## Emolokz

Dark, did you see my post up top? Seems like it got ignored D:


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emolokz*
> 
> Hi guys, this is...I think my first time or one of my first times posting here. I read this full guide but since I'm overclocking it on an Asus Z87-Pro there seem to be some differences and I want to clarify them before I end up making changes that shouldn't be done. I hope you can tolerate my lack of experience with Haswell overclocking.
> 
> Rig:
> i5-4670k 6mb cache
> Asus Z87-Pro
> 8GB G.Skill sniper 1833mhz DDR3 RAM F3-14900 9-10-9-28 (2x4ghz)
> Corsair H100i water cooler
> Samsung 840 Pro 128GB SSD
> 2x Sapphire Radeon Vapor-X HD 7950 OC
> 
> Went into the BIOS looking for the multiplier number and couldn't seem to find it...
> 
> I'll list off what I came across:
> AI Overclock Tuner: Auto>Manual ?
> CPU Core Ratio: Auto> Sync All Cores ?
> Min/Max CPU Cache Ratio: Auto ?
> Internal PLL Overvoltage: Auto ?
> Bclk Frequency : DRAM Frequency Ratio: Auto > 100:100 or 100:133 ?
> DRAM Frequency: Set to 1600mhz (following above change) ?
> CPU Core Voltage: Auto > Manual ?
> CPU Core Voltage Override: Auto > 1.2V (to start) ?
> CPU Cache Voltage: Auto > Manual ?
> CPU Cache Voltage Override: Auto > 1.2V (to start) ? (In the BIOS it indicates that this is the Uncore)
> SVID Control: Auto > Disabled ?
> CPU Input Voltage: Auto > 1.9V (to start) ?
> CPU Spread Spectrum: Auto > Disabled ?
> CPU Voltage Frequency: Auto > Manual ?
> Enhanced Intel SpeedStep Technology: Enabled > Disabled ?
> Turbo Mode: Enabled > Disabled ?
> Intel Adaptive Thermal Monitor: Enabled > Disabled ?
> EIST: Enabled > Disabled ?
> Turbo Mode: Enabled > Disabled ?
> CPU C States: Auto > Enabled ?
> Package C State Support: Auto > CPU C7 ?
> 
> Sorry for the huge list. The last overclock I did was on my intel e8600 wolfdale and this is far different and more complex in comparison.
> 
> Thanks ahead of time!


Core clock ratio = Multiplier
You also have to deal with the cache (ring) multiplier (CPU cache ratio). For performance considerations you will not want the max to be more than 3 less than the CPU ratio.

This is significantly different to overclock that the Sandy or Ivy Bridge that you should read up on some guides first. Like the one at the beginning of this thread or many others. Here are a couple that are ROG Maximus specific but should give you some ideas (you will have a subset of these). They provide detailed descriptions and guide from ASUS staff:

http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?33488-Maximus-VI-Series-UEFI-Guide-for-Overclocking&country=&status=
http://rog.asus.com/244672013/labels/featured/introduction-to-fully-integrated-voltage-regulators-fivr-on-maximus-vi/


----------



## BoredErica

It's in there..

http://img.clubic.com/06007236-photo-asus-z87-deluxe-bios-3.jpg


----------



## Emolokz

I was checking if I was setting all of those options properly. Some I didn't know if I should be changing or not. I did read the entirety of this guide as you wrote it Dark, thanks!

Just saw your editted post GeneO thanks


----------



## pkrexer

Just wanted to update my chart. While 4.7 was stable for my day to day task, it wasn't able to pass x264 unless I gave it extreme voltage.

So here is my updated info:

i7 4770k
Core Multiplier: x46
CPU VID: 1.390v
Vcore: 1.424v
Uncore Multiplier: 42x
Uncore Voltage: 1.23v
Cooling Solution: Water Cooled, Raystorm - AX240 + RX240 Rads
Stability Test: 20 Loops x264 64bit
Batch Number: Costa Rica / 3329B578
Ram Speed: 2400mhz / 10-12-12-31 Timings
Ram Voltage: Stock
Input Voltage: 1.900
LLC Setting: Level 7
Motherboard: Asus Maximus VI Hero


----------



## kracker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Either way, it's a program people very very rarely use normally without stress testing, it ups voltage under synthetic, and is also a stress test.


I'm not trying to be rude/rash here, but how do you know that?
Yes, I suppose the stress test is semi synthetic, but if you are running P95 as DC, a error is the _last_ thing you want, thus a stress test was added as a function. It is basically the same algorithm as running DC, with FMA3.

-(From the Mersenne/Prime95 forums)


----------



## JJFIVEOH

OK, I'm done trying to get anywhere with this CPU. I can't even boot with 1.45 VCore @ 4.6. That wasn't my goal, I just wanted to see if this thing would even cooperate with what I thought would be plenty of VCore. I just got a CPU on the low end of the bell curve. With all our talk about adaptive, I'm going to stick with an adaptive setup @ 4.2 and 1.30 VCore. It seems to like that. Thanks to those who offered some advice. I think I repped those people.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pkrexer*
> 
> Just wanted to update my chart. While 4.7 was stable for my day to day task, it wasn't able to pass x264 unless I gave it extreme voltage.
> 
> So here is my updated info:
> 
> i7 4770k
> Core Multiplier: x46
> CPU VID: 3.9v
> Vcore: 1.424v
> Uncore Multiplier: 42x
> Uncore Voltage: 1.23v
> Cooling Solution: Water Cooled, Raystorm - AX240 + RX240 Rads
> Stability Test: 20 Loops x264 64bit
> Batch Number: Costa Rica / 3329B578
> Ram Speed: 2400mhz / 10-12-12-31 Timings
> Ram Voltage: Stock
> Input Voltage: 1.900
> LLC Setting: Level 7
> Motherboard: Asus Maximus VI Hero


Try more vrin. 1.9 is low for 1.4


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kracker*
> 
> I'm not trying to be rude/rash here, but how do you know that?
> Yes, I suppose the stress test is semi synthetic, but if you are running P95 as DC, a error is the last thing you want, thus a stress test was added as a function. It is basically the same algorithm as running DC, with FMA3.
> 
> -(From the Mersenne/Prime95 forums)


How do I know what?

Claims made from me were:

1. It's a program very rarely used normally when not used as a stress test. You want to provide statistics to prove me wrong? You're the first person in this thread of near 10,000 replies that has hinted that you run Prime in your leisure time.

2. It ups voltage under adaptive (typo there). That's a demonstrated fact. While gaming, chess, rendering, folding, they do not. But Prime does.

3. It is also a stress test.

I've said very little in that comment that is remotely objectionable.


----------



## pkrexer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Try more vrin. 1.9 is low for 1.4


I've tried. Vrin does little for me. I've gone up to 2.2 vrin, If anything I lose stability.


----------



## kracker

@Darkwizzie:

That is true, GIMPS may not be as big as [email protected] etc, but I think it would be interesting for you to poke around Prime95's/GIMPS site and see exactly how many users crunch with it.

Also, what I was saying is not using Prime95's stress test will raise the voltages as "regular" DC tests also of course use FMA3.

Prime95 doesn't raise voltages, programs that take advantage of the new extensions in haswell raise them because it needs more, AVX2 and FMA3.

(Quote isn't working for me for some strange reason now)


----------



## GeneO

@Darkwizzie

- quoting appears to be broken for me.

P95 and IBT and even AIDA64 (except for CPU) will add voltage on to either adaptive or offset. It is best to use fixed voltage for these kind of tests. Also I found it only upped the voltage by about .025 at lower offsets. These are useless as synthetic stability tests for offset or adaptive because they add this voltage.

Hey, here is a probably worthless factoid related to my earlier question. You can set a minimum and maximum uncore multiplier. If you set the minimum lower than the Windows power management minimum processor state, the multiplier will not go below that. For instance I have my minimum uncore at 15 and my minimum processor state at 2GHz (20 multiplier) and the uncore frequency never dips below 2 GHz. So the windows power management minimum processor state applies to both core and uncore.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kracker*
> 
> @Darkwizzie:
> 
> That is true, GIMPS may not be as big as [email protected] etc, but I think it would be interesting for you to poke around Prime95's/GIMPS site and see exactly how many users crunch with it.
> 
> Also, what I was saying is not using Prime95's stress test will raise the voltages as "regular" DC tests also of course use FMA3.
> 
> Prime95 doesn't raise voltages, programs that take advantage of the new extensions in haswell raise them because it needs more, AVX2 and FMA3.
> 
> (Quote isn't working for me for some strange reason now)


The number isn't really what I'm after, it's the percentage of people that run the program in their leisure time compared to the resulting temps/voltage increase. x264 is said to use AVX2 and that does not cause increase in voltage. If you use prime outside of stress testing then you know to count yourself out from any statement I make about Prime's load being 'unrealistic' as it is obviously realistic for you. For the guide, I try to make general statements that apply to as many people as I can, but I think anybody that uses prime on their own time knows their computer should be prime stable.

It is true there is no definition of 'synthetic' written in stone.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> @Darkwizzie
> 
> - quoting appears to be broken for me.
> 
> P95 and IBT and even AIDA64 (except for CPU) will add voltage on to either adaptive or offset. It is best to use fixed voltage for these kind of tests. Also I found it only upped the voltage by about .025 at lower offsets. These are useless as synthetic stability tests for offset or adaptive because they add this voltage.
> 
> Hey, here is a probably worthless factoid related to my earlier question. You can set a minimum and maximum uncore multiplier. If you set the minimum lower than the Windows power management minimum processor state, the multiplier will not go below that. For instance I have my minimum uncore at 15 and my minimum processor state at 2GHz (20 multiplier) and the uncore frequency never dips below 2 GHz. So the windows power management minimum processor state applies to both core and uncore.


Just stress on manual and then move to adaptive if you want afterwards.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> The number isn't really what I'm after, it's the percentage of people that run the program in their leisure time compared to the resulting temps/voltage increase. x264 is said to use AVX2 and that does not cause increase in voltage. If you use prime outside of stress testing then you know to count yourself out from any statement I make about Prime's load being 'unrealistic' as it is obviously realistic for you. For the guide, I try to make general statements that apply to as many people as I can, but I think anybody that uses prime on their own time knows their computer should be prime stable.
> 
> It is true there is no definition of 'synthetic' written in stone.
> 
> Just stress on manual and then move to adaptive if you want afterwards.


That is exactly what I do.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrBiology*
> 
> 1. I figured 34 would be good enough, but I can try dropping it further.
> 
> 2. Sorry, I should have specified. BSOD/reboot with 124, 101, and/or 9c codes. I can try a VRIN of 2.0.
> 
> 3. Any particular reason to avoid small FFT? I believe I'm currently running 27.9 and can certainly try other options, but I'm wary of dumping a failing stress test just because it's failing.
> 
> Thanks for the help!


Have you seen the temps on the chart of the first page? Small ffts Prime 28.3 is hotter than IBT on MAX. The only thing that defeats it is Linpack. That's out of the world insane.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emolokz*
> 
> I'll list off what I came across:
> AI Overclock Tuner: Auto>Manual ?
> CPU Core Ratio: Auto> Sync All Cores ? This means, if you set 4.5ghz, it's 4.5ghz for all cores. For simplicity I recommend having this on sync.
> Min/Max CPU Cache Ratio: Auto ? For now, assume min and max CPu cache ratio are the same. So if you want x35, set it to 35/35. This is uncore. Refer to first page.
> Internal PLL Overvoltage: Auto ? Ignore
> Bclk Frequency : DRAM Frequency Ratio: Auto > 100:100 or 100:133 ? You probably shouldn't touch this unless you're quite hardcore
> DRAM Frequency: Set to 1600mhz (following above change) ? Well, change ram speed.
> CPU Core Voltage: Auto > Manual ? Manual
> CPU Core Voltage Override: Auto > 1.2V (to start) ? 1.2v to start is fine. It also depends on what your opinion on max voltage is.
> CPU Cache Voltage: Auto > Manual ? Ditto
> CPU Cache Voltage Override: Auto > 1.2V (to start) ? (In the BIOS it indicates that this is the Uncore) Ditto
> SVID Control: Auto > Disabled ? I don't even know what this is, ignore
> CPU Input Voltage: Auto > 1.9V (to start) ? Good idea, 1.9v to start.
> CPU Spread Spectrum: Auto > Disabled ? Ignore
> CPU Voltage Frequency: Auto > Manual ? What is this?
> Enhanced Intel SpeedStep Technology: Enabled > Disabled ? Shouldn't matter to much, the function of this might vary from mobo vendor to mobo vendor, but it's always a power or an idle speed setting, not really related to getting highest overclock
> Turbo Mode: Enabled > Disabled ? Not 100% sure tbh
> Intel Adaptive Thermal Monitor: Enabled > Disabled ? Ignore
> EIST: Enabled > Disabled ? Err.... Isn't EIST = Enhanced Intel Speedstep Technology?
> Turbo Mode: Enabled > Disabled ? Listed twice?
> CPU C States: Auto > Enabled ?  Power savings setting, worry about this after the overclock
> Package C State Support: Auto > CPU C7 ? Same as above. The higher the C state, the more power savings


Hi.

Answers in the quote.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pkrexer*
> 
> Just wanted to update my chart. While 4.7 was stable for my day to day task, it wasn't able to pass x264 unless I gave it extreme voltage.
> 
> So here is my updated info:
> 
> i7 4770k
> Core Multiplier: x46
> CPU VID: 1.390v
> Vcore: 1.424v
> Uncore Multiplier: 42x
> Uncore Voltage: 1.23v
> Cooling Solution: Water Cooled, Raystorm - AX240 + RX240 Rads
> Stability Test: 20 Loops x264 64bit
> Batch Number: Costa Rica / 3329B578
> Ram Speed: 2400mhz / 10-12-12-31 Timings
> Ram Voltage: Stock
> Input Voltage: 1.900
> LLC Setting: Level 7
> Motherboard: Asus Maximus VI Hero


If it's actually stable for your computer usage then who cares if it passes x264?
Ok, I'll update you.


----------



## Gugus03

Upped uncore to 42 with uncore voltage at 1.25v and VCORE at 1.25v

Stable 20 passes x264.

Tigthtenned timings also, stable wPrime 1024 and 100% memtest86.

Pretty satisfied, will try to reduce voltages now.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrBiology*
> 
> I should specify that this is Mrs. Biology's rig, and I'm going to have to answer for every unexpected behavior. In that sense, yeah I want the machine to be as stable as possible, but it may well be that I'm setting my standards on the high side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have to play with it some more and see what I can get to then. Thanks again!


Then i would test with prime 27.9 custom fft lengh 1344-1344 (just 1344) for ~30 min to 3 hours on one setting, followed by overnight x264


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gugus03*
> 
> 
> 
> Upped uncore to 42 with uncore voltage at 1.25v and VCORE at 1.25v
> 
> Stable 20 passes x264.
> 
> Tigthtenned timings also, stable wPrime 1024 and 100% memtest86.
> 
> Pretty satisfied, will try to reduce voltages now.


17.25fps? Isn't that a little slow?

My chip @4.5


----------



## Gugus03

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> 17.25fps? Isn't that a little slow?
> 
> My chip @4.5


That's weird as i have same or slightly higher kb/s

What could be the cause ? 300mhz = 4 fps ?

Also, I don"t have the same message as you starting the benchmark... you have v5.0.1 ?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gugus03*
> 
> That's weird as i have same or slightly higher kb/s
> 
> What could be the cause ? 300mhz = 4 fps ?
> 
> Also, I don"t have the same message as you starting the benchmark... you have v5.0.1 ?


You may be running old encoder which is slower speed and worse for checking stability. I'm using the download that was posted here that has a few things together, with a manually dropped in encoder version. 300mhz won't make my chip 22.5% faster than yours

Grabbed some download links out of my firefox log:

http://dc581.2shared.com/download/yNZzmwrI/x264_Stability_Test.7z?tsid=20140129-102227-7849b374

^modified x264 bench 5.0.1 from this thread, can use the x264 stability test file to run it after extracting it to a folder

and then encoder version that i used:
http://download.videolan.org/pub/videolan/x264/binaries/win64/x264-r2389-956c8d8.exe

^drop in the folder next to x264-64 (it's maybe in a subfolder?), then rename the original and make this the new x264-64


----------



## Gugus03

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> You may be running old encoder which is slower speed and worse for checking stability. I'm using the download that was posted here that has a few things together, with a manually dropped in encoder version. 300mhz won't make my chip 22.5% faster than yours
> 
> Grabbed some download links out of my firefox log:
> 
> http://dc581.2shared.com/download/yNZzmwrI/x264_Stability_Test.7z?tsid=20140129-102227-7849b374
> 
> ^modified x264 bench 5.0.1 from this thread, can use the x264 stability test file to run it after extracting it to a folder
> 
> and then encoder version that i used:
> http://download.videolan.org/pub/videolan/x264/binaries/win64/x264-r2389-956c8d8.exe
> 
> ^drop in the folder next to x264-64 (it's maybe in a subfolder?), then rename the original and make this the new x264-64


I think that solved it, thanks.

I get 114fps on pass 1 and 19.8 on pass 2 which I think is normal with 300mhz less.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gugus03*
> 
> I think that solved it, thanks.
> 
> I get 114fps on pass 1 and 19.8 on pass 2 which I think is normal with 300mhz less.


Indeed


----------



## crun

Seems that adaptive mode on Asrock might be not the best idea either. Yes, voltage drops nicely during lower load, but I noticed that it does spike kind of randomly. It was fine during C3/BF4 gaming, but then Core 1 had jumped to 1.37 during light gaming (LoL) and browsing. Core 0 just now did the same ****, probably when scrolling a pdf in acrobat reader.

I will monitor it a bit more but I guess I am going back to override 1.29V (testing x45, seems to be stable on this voltage - but x46 was crashing everywhere even on 1.35V)


----------



## Darknarf

Hey guys, long time lurker. Recently got a haswell to replace my aging e6600 c2duo. Began to overclock her yesterday, and decided to share some of my preliminary results(plan to go farther). And to ask a few questions. So here's my system specs.

CPU Model: 4670k
Core Multiplier: 43
CPU VID: 1.210 offset +.034
Vcore: 1.264
Uncore Multiplier: 38
Uncore Voltage: Auto
Cooling Solution: H105 closed water loop.
Stability Test: Prime95 25.11 smalls 1 cycle. 8k,10k,12k,14k,16k tests. 1 hour 17minutes: No bsod
Batch Number: 3314B754
Ram Speed: 2400 xmp enabled
Ram Voltage: auto
Input Voltage: 1.775(bios) 1.760(bios reading) 1.776(hw monitor) 1.728(under load hw monitor)
LLC Setting: 25%
Motherboard: Msi G45 Gaming

questions/input welcomed.
Verification/Bios settings


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darknarf*
> 
> So my question is, has anyone else experienced their vccin/input voltage to droop under load?


This has already been noted and measured in the first post.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> This has already been noted and measured in the first post.


You mean to tell me things are actually in the OP? What is this? A guide or something?? I'm confused as to why all answers are in the OP.


----------



## Darknarf

Thanks Darkwizzie, I found it, I knew I had read it somewhere. Thanks for pointing me to where I read it(wasn't sure if it was affecting vccin or vcore. Also felt you guys would be a bit more friendly ;(....jameyscott. Anyway there you have it, edited my post to info i was unsure about. Thanks again for this great vat of information you have gathered.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darknarf*
> 
> Thanks Darkwizzie, I found it, I knew I had read it somewhere. Thanks for pointing me to where I read it(wasn't sure if it was affecting vccin or vcore. Also felt you guys would be a bit more friendly ;(....jameyscott. Anyway there you have it, edited my post to info i was unsure about. Thanks again for this great vat of information you have gathered.


I'm just messing man. A lot of people ask the same questions over and over. It's just easier if people read the OP and then ask questions. I'm more than willing to help you and anyone, but I prefer people read the OP so that can learn it themselves. Empower yourselves and rise above stock!


----------



## JJFIVEOH

OK, I can't get any voltage drop with not just C7 state enabled, but ALL C states enabled. My VCore is constant and also everything skips really bad with C7 enabled. Am I missing something here?

Edit: I only get the skipping with C7 and C6, not C3 or C2. Either way it's completely irrelevant if I can't get VCore to drop.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JJFIVEOH*
> 
> OK, I can't get any voltage drop with not just C7 state enabled, but ALL C states enabled. My VCore is constant and also everything skips really bad with C7 enabled. Am I missing something here?
> 
> Edit: I only get the skipping with C7 and C6, not C3 or C2. Either way it's completely irrelevant if I can't get VCore to drop.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Check whether your PSU has DC-to-DC circuitry, otherwise you can't use C6 and C7. Also do you have EIST enabled?

Also check your power plan in windows to see what your max and min CPU usages are set to.

Do you get the same behavior when you set VID to Manual rather than Override?


----------



## JJFIVEOH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> Check whether your PSU has DC-to-DC circuitry, otherwise you can't use C6 and C7. Also do you have EIST enabled?
> 
> Also check your power plan in windows to see what your max and min CPU usages are set to.
> 
> Do you get the same behavior when you set VID to Manual rather than Override?


Thanks for the reply. Yes it is a DC-DC PSU, a Corsair HX series. I also have EIST enabled. On the MSI board 'manual' is the same as 'override'. So I've got Ring voltage and VCore set to 'override'.

I've tried various power setting from 5% up to 100%.


----------



## Gugus03

I have a question regarding x264.

I tweaked my ram timings, was stable 200% memtest and wprime.

However, in x264 when i start a bench, it just stops after 20 to 40% in the first pass, first run.
The program is still active but the bench stops, nothing happens.

Is it my ram timings ?

Tried to revert back to before tweaking (where it was working last night), still same effect, will try to put back to stock...

Realbench seems to work fine


----------



## Jetskyer

Hi guys,

I'm running a i5 4670k here, it needs 1.43 volts in bios (1.44 hwinfo & cpu-z) for 4.7 Ghz. VCCIN is 2.112 (2.1 bios) with LLC 7
It's sitting on a maximus VI gene, custom-loop water-cooled.

I feel like the volts it needs for 4.7 are a tad high, but since this is my first pc that isn't a mac I'm very new-ish at over clocking. Is there a setting that I missed somewhere which will help me reduce volts?

Temps are in check, maxing out at 80 degrees (not even delidded and most likely a terrible mount :')

Thanks!


----------



## Minusorange

Just a quick question on passes, for Intel Burn test, how long of a run counts as a pass ? I'm currently running it for 8 hours while I sleep so would that count as just 1 pass or is the standard 5 minute test a pass ?

Currently OC'ing my new 4770k tried 1.25v @ 4.5Ghz and Bsod 10 mins into IBT, upped the vcore to 1.26v and it's stable thus far and I haven't touched any of the other settings yet but I'm currently running at 65 degrees, no idea if it's good or bad in the grand scheme of intel chips as I'm not sure I can be bothered going higher if I need to run 8 hour tests each time I change a setting


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jetskyer*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm running a i5 4670k here, it needs 1.43 volts in bios (1.44 hwinfo & cpu-z) for 4.7 Ghz. VCCIN is 2.112 (2.1 bios) with LLC 7
> It's sitting on a maximus VI gene, custom-loop water-cooled.
> 
> I feel like the volts it needs for 4.7 are a tad high, but since this is my first pc that isn't a mac I'm very new-ish at over clocking. Is there a setting that I missed somewhere which will help me reduce volts?
> 
> Temps are in check, maxing out at 80 degrees (not even delidded and most likely a terrible mount :')
> 
> Thanks!


You're already doing very well with that overclock. 4.7 is above average. You might be able to eak out a slightly lower Vcore with a higher VCCIN, I don't know. But your settings look OK so far. When you list temps you also need to list where you got the temps, from what? Prime? x264? Linpack? Those things vary a lot in temps. 80C in Linpack @ 1.44 would be godly but 80C doing x264 is average.

When your OC is done please list all of your settings for my chart. You might want to do it right now anyways, that way we can see more of your settings.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minusorange*
> 
> Just a quick question on passes, for Intel Burn test, how long of a run counts as a pass ? I'm currently running it for 8 hours while I sleep so would that count as just 1 pass or is the standard 5 minute test a pass ?
> 
> Currently OC'ing my new 4770k tried 1.25v @ 4.5Ghz and Bsod 10 mins into IBT, upped the vcore to 1.26v and it's stable thus far and I haven't touched any of the other settings yet but I'm currently running at 65 degrees, no idea if it's good or bad in the grand scheme of intel chips as I'm not sure I can be bothered going higher if I need to run 8 hour tests each time I change a setting


There's an option in there showing you how many passes I'm sure... a Pass won't take longer than a few minutes. I don't know how difficult of a stress test IBT is, either. Unless you need your overclock done like today or tomorrow, you can just tweak when you crash. If you run overnight, you don't lose any time if the computer crashes. The amount of time you spend tweaking is identical compared to having to stress for 5 minutes.


----------



## peakclimber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JJFIVEOH*
> 
> OK, I can't get any voltage drop with not just C7 state enabled, but ALL C states enabled. My VCore is constant and also everything skips really bad with C7 enabled. Am I missing something here?
> 
> Edit: I only get the skipping with C7 and C6, not C3 or C2. Either way it's completely irrelevant if I can't get VCore to drop.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


I'm not familiar with MSI's bios, but C3 should also give a chance for Vcore to drop. Just tried it on my Asus board: Core C3 enabled, C6/7 Disabled. Package C state set to C3. According to RealTemp, while in a idle desktop state (no programs running besides normal background stuff), it was about 96% in core c3 state and 83% in package C2 state. (Curious it never made it to C3 at package ... I wonder if Haswell has package C3 or just C2 and then jumps to C6/7?). Vcore, whose running value is normally 1.344v, was "down volting" to a low of 0.736v. I should also mention when I do normally have C6/7 enabled, Vcore can "down volt" to a much lower value. Likely that is the case because more of the CPU is turned off when in C6/7. Package does go to C7 state in that case.
(Actually I noticed it also only goes to package C2 in that case. Investigating why....)

Also, a quick google shows someone else talking about a C7 chopping issue with a MSI board you might want to check out...

http://forums.anandtech.com/showthread.php?t=2367719


----------



## Gunderman456

Never mind, brain fart.


----------



## Gugus03

I isolated my problem with x264, it stops working after a few % on first pass when i use newest binary. it just stops and nothing happens.
If i put back original one, it does 20 passes.

Any idea?


----------



## Cyro999

JJFIVEOH, sounds to me like you are entering the states fine but reading VID instead of Vcore? 100% sure you're using right sensors?


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> There's an option in there showing you how many passes I'm sure... a Pass won't take longer than a few minutes. I don't know how difficult of a stress test IBT is, either. Unless you need your overclock done like today or tomorrow, you can just tweak when you crash. If you run overnight, you don't lose any time if the computer crashes. The amount of time you spend tweaking is identical compared to having to stress for 5 minutes.


Well I was thinking to just run tests while I sleep, then in the day when I need to use the comp, just reset everything to stock and keep doing that until I find a stable clock but ideally I'd like it sooner rather than later because I use my comp daily and I'm sure I'll end up being fed up of resetting everything to then set it all back up and the more I change the more I'll have to remember or write down.

I can't find any pass information for IBT only options to set CPU/RAM/GPU and the length of time to run the test, I just had it run fine for almost 2 hours, then tried the benchmarking option and BSOD within 5 seconds so it's not stable despite running stable during the test.

Can you also let me know how to setup x264 so I can use that for testing ?


----------



## Jetskyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> You're already doing very well with that overclock. 4.7 is above average. You might be able to eak out a slightly lower Vcore with a higher VCCIN, I don't know. But your settings look OK so far. When you list temps you also need to list where you got the temps, from what? Prime? x264? Linpack? Those things vary a lot in temps. 80C in Linpack @ 1.44 would be godly but 80C doing x264 is average.
> 
> When your OC is done please list all of your settings for my chart. You might want to do it right now anyways, that way we can see more of your settings.


Thanks for the fast response!

Username: Jetskyer
CPU Model: i5 4760k
Core Multiplier: 100
CPU VID: 1.44
Vcore: 1.45
Uncore Multiplier: 38
Uncore Voltage: 1.2
Cooling Solution: custom liquid (MIPS IceForce HF)
Stability Test: Prime95
Batch Number: _where can I find the batch-number?_
Ram Speed: 1600 (haven't looked into that yet)
Ram Voltage: 1.5
Input Voltage: 2.10
LLC Setting: 7
Motherboard: Asus Maximus VI Gene

The 80 degrees was with prime95, both small and large fft's


----------



## mav451

Batch # is right on your box haha. Or you could check directly on the IHS of your chip - whatever's easier for you.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Here's a shot of mine:


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jetskyer*
> 
> Thanks for the fast response!
> 
> Username: Jetskyer
> CPU Model: i5 4760k
> Core Multiplier: 100
> CPU VID: 1.44
> Vcore: 1.45
> Uncore Multiplier: 38
> Uncore Voltage: 1.2
> Cooling Solution: custom liquid (MIPS IceForce HF)
> Stability Test: Prime95
> Batch Number: where can I find the batch-number?
> Ram Speed: 1600 (haven't looked into that yet)
> Ram Voltage: 1.5
> Input Voltage: 2.10
> LLC Setting: 7
> Motherboard: Asus Maximus VI Gene
> 
> The 80 degrees was with prime95, both small and large fft's


1.44v and Prime at 80C? Your temps are great! I got 73C with Small FFT 27.9 Prime @ 1.25v. Everything about your overclock seems good. The only things left are small... As you're already stable on 1.44v with 2.1v Vrin, the OC is basically all set... You could try upping that uncore just a little bit, you might be able to net a higher uncore without touching the uncore voltage. Or you could even go 1.25v Uncore voltage and up that uncore to maybe x42, x43.

How long did you run Prime?


----------



## JJFIVEOH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *peakclimber*
> 
> I'm not familiar with MSI's bios, but C3 should also give a chance for Vcore to drop. Just tried it on my Asus board: Core C3 enabled, C6/7 Disabled. Package C state set to C3. According to RealTemp, while in a idle desktop state (no programs running besides normal background stuff), it was about 96% in core c3 state and 83% in package C2 state. (Curious it never made it to C3 at package ... I wonder if Haswell has package C3 or just C2 and then jumps to C6/7?). Vcore, whose running value is normally 1.344v, was "down volting" to a low of 0.736v. I should also mention when I do normally have C6/7 enabled, Vcore can "down volt" to a much lower value. Likely that is the case because more of the CPU is turned off when in C6/7. Package does go to C7 state in that case.
> (Actually I noticed it also only goes to package C2 in that case. Investigating why....)
> 
> Also, a quick google shows someone else talking about a C7 chopping issue with a MSI board you might want to check out...
> 
> http://forums.anandtech.com/showthread.php?t=2367719


I see what you're saying. I have all C states enabled on my Asrock and have seen volt readings as low as .7-.8 range. I'm not looking for anything that low, just not wanting to run a fixed value 24/7. I appreciate the link. I'll read that more in depth. You bring up a good point about BIOS. When I installed this board I immediately upgraded to the latest BIOS.... which was probably a bad idea. This board comes with a BIOS switch so maybe I'll give the original a shot.


----------



## JJFIVEOH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> JJFIVEOH, sounds to me like you are entering the states fine but reading VID instead of Vcore? 100% sure you're using right sensors?


At the moment I've been using the Intel XTU that graphs the CPU core voltage. When I use the adaptive setting in BIOS the graph does show a fluctuation in voltage. In override mode and C states enabled, the graph is completely flat.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JJFIVEOH*
> 
> At the moment I've been using the Intel XTU that graphs the CPU core voltage. When I use the adaptive setting in BIOS the graph does show a fluctuation in voltage. In override mode and C states enabled, the graph is completely flat.


It may just be showing VID. Check cpu-z 1.64.0 (not later) and hwinfo (i'm not up to date on what software shows actual vcore for which boards, but these two seem pretty solid bet)


----------



## peakclimber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> It may just be showing VID. Check cpu-z 1.64.0 (not later) and hwinfo (i'm not up to date on what software shows actual vcore for which boards, but these two seem pretty solid bet)


Just downloaded Intel XTU and gave it a try. Cyro you look to be correct, XTU shows a constant Vcore (basically my VID value) while cpu-z shows the lower voltage one expects with manual mode and C states enabled.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> It may just be showing VID. Check cpu-z 1.64.0 (not later) and hwinfo (i'm not up to date on what software shows actual vcore for which boards, but these two seem pretty solid bet)


On MSI boards the latest versions of cpu-z work fine for reading vcore.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *peakclimber*
> 
> Just downloaded Intel XTU and gave it a try. Cyro you look to be correct, XTU shows a constant Vcore (basically my VID value) while cpu-z shows the lower voltage one expects with manual mode and C states enabled.


The benchmark is more stressful than the stress test, the stress test will run for hours at voltage that will crash the benchmark in seconds.


----------



## peakclimber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> The benchmark is more stressful than the stress test, the stress test will run for hours at voltage that will crash the benchmark in seconds.


Just gave the benchmark a try: 1157 marks. Looking at records for other 4770k's on water, my score is nothing to scream about but not too bad (would rank 56 with highest at 1314 marks running at 5.1Ghz ... mine is at 4.5Ghz).


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> On MSI boards the latest versions of cpu-z work fine for reading vcore.
> The benchmark is more stressful than the stress test, the stress test will run for hours at voltage that will crash the benchmark in seconds.


Can you loop the benchmark? IIRC there wasn't a way, I had to press run benchmark over and over.


----------



## JJFIVEOH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> It may just be showing VID. Check cpu-z 1.64.0 (not later) and hwinfo (i'm not up to date on what software shows actual vcore for which boards, but these two seem pretty solid bet)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *peakclimber*
> 
> Just downloaded Intel XTU and gave it a try. Cyro you look to be correct, XTU shows a constant Vcore (basically my VID value) while cpu-z shows the lower voltage one expects with manual mode and C states enabled.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> On MSI boards the latest versions of cpu-z work fine for reading vcore.
> The benchmark is more stressful than the stress test, the stress test will run for hours at voltage that will crash the benchmark in seconds.


So if I'm understanding this correctly, XTU monitors VID and CPU-Z monitors VCore. That's why when using adaptive mode the graph fluctuates ans when using fixed with C states enabled, the graph still remains flat.

Theoretically if Vcore is lowering then all I have to do is figure out why I'm getting the skipping problem and then I'll be able to OC back to 4.5-4.6 like I wanted. I might not even need to figure out why C6/C7 causes the skipping because I may already have voltage drop using C3. Hmmmm.......


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Can you loop the benchmark? IIRC there wasn't a way, I had to press run benchmark over and over.


There isn't a way to loop it, when stress testing the 4670k I just used the XTU bench to find the vcore that it needed for stability to finish 1 run, then ran 20 loops of x264 & 10 runs of IBT max memory after that.
Then lowered vcore to where xtu bench failed instantly, IBT also failed & x264 failed on the 1st run pass 2. The XTU stress test ran for 3 hours & passed fine there.


----------



## Minusorange

So looks like my 4770k isn't so good can't get to 4.5Ghz, Prime bsods with error 124 @ 1.28 volts and temps are 85 degrees and I don't want to go any hotter, 4.4 @ 1.25 volts causes same bsod error too with 81 degree temps. I might just reset to stock and have do with it as my games were running fine anyway with BF4 FPS ranging from 70 to 100 and temps were fine at 50 degrees.

What's strange though is BF4 had no issues at 4.5Ghz neither did Intel burn test, it was just prime that was making the bsods, haven't tried aida or x264 (the download in this thread isn't complete. readme tells you you need 32bit version first) so should I persist and ignore using prime as a stability test because it is overkill and just because it's not stable for prime doesn't mean it's not stable for real world use ?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minusorange*
> 
> So looks like my 4770k isn't so good can't get to 4.5Ghz, Prime bsods with error 124 @ 1.28 volts and temps are 85 degrees and I don't want to go any hotter, 4.4 @ 1.25 volts causes same bsod error too with 81 degree temps. I might just reset to stock and have do with it as my games were running fine anyway with BF4 FPS ranging from 70 to 100 and temps were fine at 50 degrees.
> 
> What's strange though is BF4 had no issues at 4.5Ghz neither did Intel burn test, it was just prime that was making the bsods, haven't tried aida or x264 (the download in this thread isn't complete. readme tells you you need 32bit version first) so should I persist and ignore using prime as a stability test because it is overkill and just because it's not stable for prime doesn't mean it's not stable for real world use ?


Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat.
So many problems with installing x264 and I never had one. I never installed 32 bit, I just installed the zip and ran it and all was good.

Forceman help plz.

Tell you right now, you run AIDA you get much more headroom than with Prime.


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat.
> 
> So many problems with installing x264 and I never had one. I never installed 32 bit, I just installed the zip and ran it and all was good.
> 
> Forceman help plz.
> 
> Tell you right now, you run AIDA you get much more headroom than with Prime.


I tried running the x264 installer bat file, tells me I need the AV program, so I go in the AV folder and it tells me I need the 32 bit version first and that I need to put some .dlls in my system32 folder before I can install the AV 64bit to then install the x264, they could just make it simple with an installer.exe instead of all this hassle lol

I'll give AIDA a try tomorrow with 4.4 @ 1.25 and see how it goes and give BF4 a good run as well


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minusorange*
> 
> I tried running the x264 installer bat file, tells me I need the AV program, so I go in the AV folder and it tells me I need the 32 bit version first and that I need to put some .dlls in my system32 folder before I can install the AV 64bit to then install the x264, they could just make it simple with an installer.exe instead of all this hassle lol
> 
> I'll give AIDA a try tomorrow with 4.4 @ 1.25 and see how it goes and give BF4 a good run as well


Bf4 is a pretty good test. A few people passed stress test and had issues with BF4. Don't forget, there is a whole gamut of stress test, there are more tests than just "aida, x264, prime, ibt".


----------



## JJFIVEOH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> JJFIVEOH, sounds to me like you are entering the states fine but reading VID instead of Vcore? 100% sure you're using right sensors?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> It may just be showing VID. Check cpu-z 1.64.0 (not later) and hwinfo (i'm not up to date on what software shows actual vcore for which boards, but these two seem pretty solid bet)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *peakclimber*
> 
> Just downloaded Intel XTU and gave it a try. Cyro you look to be correct, XTU shows a constant Vcore (basically my VID value) while cpu-z shows the lower voltage one expects with manual mode and C states enabled.


Cryo, you nailed it, thanks! I switched over to override with C states enabled and sure enough, VCore in both CPU-Z and HWInfo was reporting as low as .1(?) while reporting a constant voltage on XTU. I also switched over to the original BIOS and there is no skipping with C7 enabled. Also (even though I haven't done much yet) I have noticed it is a bit more stable with the original BIOS. MSI has released eight new BIOS updates since the original one, apparently the latest doesn't work so well for me. I guess I've got some work to do. At least now I know I can use override mode and not have to worry about adaptive. Thanks!

If those insanely low VCore readings barely above zero are accurate, then this must be one of the differences between Sandy Bridge and Haswell. With the exact same C state settings on my Asrock/2600K HWInfo reports that VCore and VID are the same.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *peakclimber*
> 
> Just gave the benchmark a try: 1157 marks. Looking at records for other 4770k's on water, my score is nothing to scream about but not too bad (would rank 56 with highest at 1314 marks running at 5.1Ghz ... mine is at 4.5Ghz).


Nice, I'm barely higher than that when I ran x46 .. what's your RAM speed? This is mine (2133MHz RAM).

http://hwbot.org/submission/2462603_error_id10t_xtu_core_i7_4770k_1183_marks


----------



## Jetskyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> 1.44v and Prime at 80C? Your temps are great! I got 73C with Small FFT 27.9 Prime @ 1.25v. Everything about your overclock seems good. The only things left are small... As you're already stable on 1.44v with 2.1v Vrin, the OC is basically all set... You could try upping that uncore just a little bit, you might be able to net a higher uncore without touching the uncore voltage. Or you could even go 1.25v Uncore voltage and up that uncore to maybe x42, x43.
> 
> How long did you run Prime?


I let Prime run for about 15 minutes, not enough to heatsoak the loop (although it's volume is less than 500ml) nor confirm the over clock is 100% stable, but I was pretty impatient to install OSX on it as well, sadly enough by 3am I still hadn't succeeded at that..
I'd have to install windows on a GPT partitioned drive (in order to instal OSX)
It should be possible, but for some reason when I try to boot from my USB installation-drive using UEFI it goes straight back to the bios. (normal boot works, but then windows won't accept the GPT)

When I have OSX running I'll look more into optimizing the overclock, as well as enabling some power-saving-functions, but first things first ^^


----------



## angelotti

...


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> CPU multi 42 - 1.265V
> Cache 34 - Auto (V)
> CPU input voltage - 1.9 (wich is MB default)
> Passed x264 test 5 loops of 2-nd pass.., and since i suspect the problem is with the MB, i skipped the 'all night loop' stability test and jumped right to 43 multi.
> CPU multi 43 -1.265V at 1.9V input BSOD-ed at the middle of first '2-nd pass'. Raised the input to 1.95V and BSOD-ed at the beginning of the second '2-nd pass'. Raised input to 2.0V BSOD
> same as 1.95V. I started raising Vcore.., 1.275 than 1.285 than 1.29 (all at 2.0V Input), and every time BSOD's at 30 to 50% of the third '2-nd pass'. Every single BSOD is code 124.


Put LLC to level 1 if you don't have it set that way (just to be sure). From looking at this, my impression is that your uncore/cache might be doing something crazy (manual it to 33 with 1.15v!) and secondly that you might just be throwing too much VRIN. You don't know if it's actually drooping without using a multimeter, with level 1 LLC it shouldn't be a problem even if sensor says so.

Drop to 42x, lower vcore as far as you can until you can't pass 3-5x loop x264, then shoot for it again at 43 (with uncore/cache set that way)

Purely 124 BSOD would point me towards uncore. It's thrown a lot by core too, but i've never seen 124 from lack of VRIN. For me, that almost always throws 0x0101 and fails crash dump and i get impression that's true for most or all people

Quote:


> I started raising Vcore.., 1.275 than 1.285 than 1.29


You made the adjustment from 1.265 to 1.29 (+0.025v) when some people need over double that for +100mhz, it's actually quite common. You can't count on it not being vcore yet, but rule out other stuff first. Just use 1.9 or 1.95 vrin unless you're getting a ton of 101's and added vcore does not help


----------



## BoredErica

We start double checking and triple checking settings once people say they need over 0.1v Vcore for stability for the next multiplier.


----------



## angelotti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Put LLC to level 1


As i said, LLC cannot be enabled, the MB sets it to disabled automatically. If i enable LLC and hit F10 (save and reset), it will be on disabled after restart.., if i set it to enable and then i select the CPU multiplier or Vcore and hit enter without even changing the value, it changes the LLC to disabled again without even restarting (F10). So, according to the Asrock rep, to get level 1 i need to set it to "Enabled"

But you are probably right about setting the Cache Voltage manually, and you are definitely right about the input voltage.. as it is obvious from my post, it made no difference from 1.95 to 2.0V
I will get to it in the morning then come back here with the results.


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Bf4 is a pretty good test. A few people passed stress test and had issues with BF4. Don't forget, there is a whole gamut of stress test, there are more tests than just "aida, x264, prime, ibt".


Thanks for the advice, currently been running Aida on the test everything option, 4.4 @ 1.25 and it's been running without issue for the last 2 hours. I'm still concerned that it can't pass prime though, surely if it fails one then it's a fail and not stable even if Prime is ridiculously overkill ? But looking at comments maybe it's another issue that's causing my 4.4 to fail in Prime like not enough voltage for Vrin or my uncore isn't setup right ? I can list my uefi settings if that would help ?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minusorange*
> 
> Thanks for the advice, currently been running Aida on the test everything option, 4.4 @ 1.25 and it's been running without issue for the last 2 hours. I'm still concerned that it can't pass prime though, surely if it fails one then it's a fail and not stable even if Prime is ridiculously overkill ? But looking at comments maybe it's another issue that's causing my 4.4 to fail in Prime like not enough voltage for Vrin or my uncore isn't setup right ? I can list my uefi settings if that would help ?


Go run avx2 linpack if you want to see why that mindset doesn't hold up long









enjoy your >200gflops and instant 100c


----------



## Wihglah

Update to my OC.

I am now stable, 4700Ghz @ 1.36vcore.

I had to up my analogue and digital IO voltages by 0.01v and compensate for the Vdroop in the CPU input voltage (to keep it above 1.9v).

Temps under IBT and Prime are maxing at 60*C.

I'm still hazy on the whole offset voltage thing though. Anyone seen a good explanation of how it works?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> Update to my OC.
> 
> I am now stable, 4700Ghz @ 1.36vcore.
> 
> I had to up my analogue and digital IO voltages by 0.01v and compensate for the Vdroop in the CPU input voltage (to keep it above 1.9v).
> 
> Temps under IBT and Prime are maxing at 60*C.
> 
> I'm still hazy on the whole offset voltage thing though. Anyone seen a good explanation of how it works?


What stress test and how long?


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> What stress test and how long?


Prime / AIDA64 and IBT.

Total about 4 hours so far. Mostly prime (small FFT)

Before I delidded, 4700 was totally unattainable.









Currently priming whilst posting


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Go run avx2 linpack if you want to see why that mindset doesn't hold up long
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> enjoy your >200gflops and instant 100c


So what constitutes stability then ? Because my OC is stable for the less intense stresses but fire up Prime and it's a BSOD anywhere from 5 seconds to 5 minutes


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minusorange*
> 
> So what constitutes stability then ? Because my OC is stable for the less intense stresses but fire up Prime and it's a BSOD anywhere from 5 seconds to 5 minutes


Prime failing after 5 seconds isn't stable.

I'm not saying you have to do 24 hours or anything, but an hour would be my nice.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minusorange*
> 
> So what constitutes stability then ? Because my OC is stable for the less intense stresses but fire up Prime and it's a BSOD anywhere from 5 seconds to 5 minutes


if it were me and I bsod in a very short prime95 version 27.9 run. I would consider it not stable. That veiw varys though.

It takes about 30 mins of small before my cpu reaches max prime test temps.


----------



## MLJS54

I think I may need to delid my chip...

Temps are sitting at mid to high 30s with 0 load (no EIST) on the 4670k with a H100 cooler.

Core 44x
Uncore 34x
Vcore 1.265
Uncore voltage 1.2
Eventual Voltage 1.9
Everything else on auto on ASUS Hero

(Note these are the settings I went with after about 4 hours of x264 tests.)

When I'm gaming with ~80-100% load on 1 core, temps hit high 50s/low 60s

Wonder if it could also be the H100 mounting / thermal compound Corsair uses? Don't want to rule anything out but would rather not have to re-mount the cooler again (huge PIA) and just get the Noctua that everyone seems to praise.


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MLJS54*
> 
> I think I may need to delid my chip...
> 
> Temps are sitting at mid to high 30s with 0 load (no EIST) on the 4670k with a H100 cooler.
> 
> Core 44x
> Uncore 34x
> Vcore 1.265
> Uncore voltage 1.2
> Eventual Voltage 1.9
> Everything else on auto on ASUS Hero
> 
> (Note these are the settings I went with after about 4 hours of x264 tests.)
> 
> When I'm gaming with ~80-100% load on 1 core, temps hit high 50s/low 60s
> 
> Wonder if it could also be the H100 mounting / thermal compound Corsair uses? Don't want to rule anything out but would rather not have to re-mount the cooler again (huge PIA) and just get the Noctua that everyone seems to praise.


My delidded / lapped 4770K hits 45*C with those settings and 1 thread in Prime95 @ 100% (HT Disabled & custom loop)

With stock TIM and a H100, that sounds about right. Deliding should give you 10*C minimum. Plus the benefits multiply - at that lower temp you may need less volts, which will lower your temps some more.

Noctuas are great though.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minusorange*
> 
> So what constitutes stability then ?


That's been a big discussion around here and on OCN, because 90% of haswell overclocks can't pass avx2 linpack

Stable for me is gaming, x264 encoding etc with no signs of instability, bsod's or whea's etc


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> if it were me and I bsod in a very short prime95 version 27.9 run. I would consider it not stable. That veiw varys though.
> 
> It takes about 30 mins of small before my cpu reaches max prime test temps.


I can get maybe 15 minutes max out of prime when I OC'd 4.5 @ 1.28 temps went to 85 degrees straight away which is above the 80 degree threshold I'm setting myself for the chip, Aida64 however has been running for the past 4 hours now with no issues and temps at 60 degree
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> That's been a big discussion around here and on OCN, because 90% of haswell overclocks can't pass avx2 linpack
> 
> Stable for me is gaming, x264 encoding etc with no signs of instability, bsod's or whea's etc


So is prime just for extra verification that it's stable beyond regular limits ? Kind of like the way aircraft constructors will build the wings on a plane and test to go higher than rated safety tolerances ?


----------



## MLJS54

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> My delidded / lapped 4770K hits 45*C with those settings and 1 thread in Prime95 @ 100% (HT Disabled & custom loop)
> 
> With stock TIM and a H100, that sounds about right. Deliding should give you 10*C minimum. Plus the benefits multiply - at that lower temp you may need less volts, which will lower your temps some more.
> 
> Noctuas are great though.


What are the exact settings for your prime95 test? I'd like to see the delta of my chip vs. yours (accounting for your real loop / delid).

Also, 4770k naturally run a little bit hotter than 4670k? Or is that only the case with HT on?


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MLJS54*
> 
> What are the exact settings for your prime95 test? I'd like to see the delta of my chip vs. yours (accounting for your real loop / delid).
> 
> Also, 4770k naturally run a little bit hotter than 4670k? Or is that only the case with HT on?


Torture test, small FFTs, 1 thread.

Turning off HT reduces mine by about 4*C


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> Torture test, small FFTs, 1 thread.
> 
> Turning off HT reduces mine by about 4*C


Does it make a difference to stability testing on 1 thread as opposed to 8 threads ?


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minusorange*
> 
> Does it make a difference to stability testing on 1 thread as opposed to 8 threads ?


Oh yes. much easier.

But it does simulate a single threaded game


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> Oh yes. much easier.
> 
> But it does simulate a single threaded game


Could that be why I was having bsods then as I was running the test on all 8 threads ? Would you recommend using less threads and would it still count as pass even if it fails higher threads ?


----------



## szeged

might grab another 4770k and a maximus VI extreme/formula/hero for a new build soon, lets see if i can get a third haswell to 5.0


----------



## BoredErica

Stability means not crashing too often for you when you're using your computer the way you use it. That is my opinion. If you do BF4, it needs to be BF4 stable. If you do Prime on your leisure time, it needs to be Prime stable. You might feel one bsod every year is too many bsods. Or you could even stomach one bsod a month or a week or every other minute. As long as you're fine with the stability, it's fine. If you're not fine, it's time to adjust. And if you don't adjust, clearly the instability isn't bad enough to get you to go out and fix the issue.

If you have 4770k and you plan on using HT, then yes, I feel you ought to test with HT on. If you buy a 4770k and don't use HT, you should've just bought a 4670k. So I would say that if you have a 4770k you should stress with HT on. I also feel that stressing with all cores should be the standard when testing stability. You didn't buy a 4 core processor to use 1 core only, did you? Then test all four cores.

Test what you're going to use. If you have 4770k it is obvious you will be using HT and 4 cores. So you have to make sure both of that is stable.

Some people complain that they pass this many passes of this one stress test and crash while gaming or something. The best way to know that you won't Bsod in BF4 is to play BF4 for hours on end. If you don't Bsod, then you won't bsod. Converting things like "1 hour Prime stable" to "How many hours BF4 stable?" is rough and inaccurate. And it's not like stressing with BF4 or rendering or whatever you do is wasting time. You're playing your game, you're doing what you normally do, just testing the CPU as a bonus.


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minusorange*
> 
> Could that be why I was having bsods then as I was running the test on all 8 threads ? Would you recommend using less threads and would it still count as pass even if it fails higher threads ?


Yes, No, and No

Disabling HT in the BIOS will mean you can only run 4 threads (one per core) and will help you push the envelope better. Currently it will not hurt any games performance either. Even BF4.

I got a 4770K because of the presumed increase in highly threaded games coming out. But for now, non of them use it.


----------



## BoredErica

You also have to think about voltage though. Just how much voltage is "safe"? If you're ditching prime and the thermal envelope is being maxed out while you play BF4, you're pushing the voltage hardcore (or you have a bad cooling solution). It's hard to measure the effect HT has on temps though.

I think an overclocked Haswell is good enough to last for a very long time. By the time games really need that HT for performance reasons show up, I would've probably changed CPUs. Because for the newer games are just going to be more and more GPU intensive too, especially on my 1440p screen. If you were there for the really really cheap sale on 4770k for Microcenter though, you could've gotten them for not much more than a 4670k.


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> Yes, No, and No
> 
> Disabling HT in the BIOS will mean you can only run 4 threads (one per core) and will help you push the envelope better. Currently it will not hurt any games performance either. Even BF4.
> 
> I got a 4770K because of the presumed increase in highly threaded games coming out. But for now, non of them use it.


Would this be the case though, because if more games starting using Mantle technology then the emphasis will be placed on the GPU and the processor won't matter as much as it currently does in terms of bottlenecks. I'd like Prime to pass with my OC because then at least I have the reassurance that if I ever do need so much hyperthreading power it will at least be stable but I also want my 4.5Ghz so I'm at a cross roads at the moment with what to do
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> You also have to think about voltage though. Just how much voltage is "safe"? If you're ditching prime and the thermal envelope is being maxed out while you play BF4, you're pushing the voltage hardcore (or you have a bad cooling solution). It's hard to measure the effect HT has on temps though.
> 
> I think an overclocked Haswell is good enough to last for a very long time. By the time games really need that HT for performance reasons show up, I would've probably changed CPUs. Because for the newer games are just going to be more and more GPU intensive too, especially on my 1440p screen. If you were there for the really really cheap sale on 4770k for Microcenter though, you could've gotten them for not much more than a 4670k.


Well it's like I said, for 1.25v I'm getting around 50 degrees for BF4, 60 for Aida and 85 for Prime (until it BSOD's) so I wouldn't say it's pushing it and you're right it's going to be a long long time before games come out that push a CPU as hard as Prime and by then it'll be time for an upgrade anyway.

Still not sure what I want to do with the OC though, kinda feels like cheating saying it's stable for everything but prime


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minusorange*
> 
> Would this be the case though, because if more games starting using Mantle technology then the emphasis will be placed on the GPU and the processor won't matter as much as it currently does in terms of bottlenecks. I'd like Prime to pass with my OC because then at least I have the reassurance that if I ever do need so much hyperthreading power it will at least be stable but I also want my 4.5Ghz so I'm at a cross roads at the moment with what to do
> Well it's like I said, for 1.25v I'm getting around 50 degrees for BF4, 60 for Aida and 85 for Prime (until it BSOD's) so I wouldn't say it's pushing it and you're right it's going to be a long long time before games come out that push a CPU as hard as Prime and by then it'll be time for an upgrade anyway.
> 
> Still not sure what I want to do with the OC though, kinda feels like cheating saying it's stable for everything but prime


There's a difference between a CPU bottleneck and an application that pushes the CPU into driving insane volts and/or temperatures. I can't predict the future but running Crysis 3 on a 1.3ghz Celeron is not going to cause it to go to 100C. 100% load is 100% load. You'd get similar temps with Crysis 3 on a 1.3ghz Celeron compared to the same CPU running chess (which is 100% load on all cores) or rendering or folding. Prime is something else entirely. But yes, it will be quite a while until you're so CPU limited to the point where spending an extra $100 on HT is more worthwhile than putting it on a GPU, gaming wise.

Yes, it seems that Mantle is benefiting even more GPU heavy systems then people currently recommend. I don't like speculating on the future though. I don't know how many future games will use Mantle and whether their implementation will be good. You're also locked into AMD gpus. And right now AMD gpu prices are way up from bitcoin miners.

If you want HT stable I don't see why you ought to be Prime stable. You can use HT in whatever programs that normally use HT. I think rendering does? Folding maybe? Chess will do it.

How is it cheating by saying it's stable for everything but prime? This isn't a contest. THis is about finding the right OC for you, not others. The only way to actually cheat is to post fake verification photos or lie about how stable you are. Why are we all so fixated on Prime anyways? What version of prime? Why not Linpack on max memory? How long on Prime? It's based on personal opinion. You're merely limiting your opinions of what stable is based upon what programs software developers happen to decide to make. If somebody made UltraPrime which makes stock unstable, will that be cheating too? We have an application like that, it's called Linpack.

Again, it's about whether you're crashing doing what you like to do on your computer. If you're happy with it, you're happy with it.


----------



## peakclimber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Nice, I'm barely higher than that when I ran x46 .. what's your RAM speed? This is mine (2133MHz RAM).
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2462603_error_id10t_xtu_core_i7_4770k_1183_marks


2400Mhz Timing: 10-12-12-31-313-2T I also have the uncore at 4.5Ghz. On that, I thought it would be interesting to vary uncore frequency to see what affect that had on it:

4.5Ghz 1157 marks (original run)
4.2Ghz 1152 marks
3.9Ghz 1145 marks

I also varied the memory settings to see it's affect (core/uncore at 4.5Ghz):

2400Mhz 1157 marks (original run)
2133Mhz 1136 marks
1600Mhz 1020 marks

Finally, I pushed my Vcore up (from 1.33 to 1.41) to handle a 4.6Ghz core run (uncore 4.5, RAM 2400hz) and got 1175 marks.


----------



## [CyGnus]

peakclimber try to run the Gskill at 9-12-12-26 200 1T with 1.66/1.67v at 2400MHz


----------



## peakclimber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> peakclimber try to run the Gskill at 9-12-12-26 200 1T with 1.66/1.67v at 2400MHz


Thanks for the suggestion but at those settings windows fell over trying to boot (blue screen complained about a missing file). I might wonder if running quad channels makes the settings more sensitive?

But I did try a more modest change of going from 2T to 1T (at 4.5/4.5) and it was now at 1172 marks. That's a pretty good boost. I'll have to run some more of my previous stability tests to see if that setting is a keeper.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MLJS54*
> 
> What are the exact settings for your prime95 test? I'd like to see the delta of my chip vs. yours (accounting for your real loop / delid).
> 
> Also, 4770k naturally run a little bit hotter than 4670k? Or is that only the case with HT on?


I observed a large temperature gap with HT on/off in x264 and other threaded loads

assuming a reasonable case temp, my max temp with HT off was ~44c above that (second hottest core) after 2 runs of x264 bench with a speed of 18.4fps

HT on, max temp was 53c above. (so +44c vs +53c - quite the temperature gap) though speed went to 21.07fps.

HT will give you extra performance in some cases, but when it does it'll increase power usage and heat too. By design, it's better scaling than increasing clock speed and voltage - if something scales with it, it's more efficient to use HT than to bruteforce extra mhz. That doesn't mean it gives you extra performance with no added power draw or heat, though.


----------



## JackNaylorPE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> That's been a big discussion around here and on OCN, because 90% of haswell overclocks can't pass avx2 linpack
> 
> Stable for me is gaming, x264 encoding etc with no signs of instability, bsod's or whea's etc


Does that include BF4 ?









I created an OC profile in the Asus BIOS for straight stock settings just for my son when he borrows my PC to play BF4 w/ his friends. It still crashes 4-5 times a night.

I have found RoG Real Bench to be a good barometer ..... tho in addition to above Metro 2033 gave me issues but I think it was the game also. One spot in the game it would freeze....only instance and always in same spot and at another point, all the bad guys were "statues" and AI was unfunctional.


----------



## error-id10t

Well BF4 ain't going to crash with 101 or 124 unless your OC is off.


----------



## SgtRotty

Gpus need the be at default on BF4. I get alot of ingame crashes due to oc gpu settings. Same as bf3, bc2, eventually itll be updated


----------



## thrgk

what do you recommend for c states on manual or offset?

I see in the guide to leave only C7 enabled, but for some reason, when using offset voltage , the only thing that dials down is the voltage, while the core speed stays 47. How can i get both voltage and core to downclock?


----------



## mav451

You need to have EIST enabled to have mutiplier drop at idle.
For _both_ vcore and multiplier drop, I have everything enabled on my Gigabyte board (Turbo, EIST, C1E, C3, and C6/C7).

It might be called something slightly different, but you need these enabled in BIOS *and* be on Balanced in Windows.
(You should be able configure the power settings manually, but "Balanced" is a quick-setting that works)


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav451*
> 
> You need to have EIST enabled to have mutiplier drop at idle.
> For _both_ vcore and multiplier drop, I have everything enabled on my Gigabyte board (Turbo, EIST, C1E, C3, and C6/C7).
> 
> It might be called something slightly different, but you need these enabled in BIOS *and* be on Balanced in Windows.
> (You should be able configure the power settings manually, but "Balanced" is a quick-setting that works)


ok cool, for some reason though I was stable for a week playing bf4, but then I changed a few things(forgot what) and updated bios and now cant get stable


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> what do you recommend for c states on manual or offset?
> 
> I see in the guide to leave only C7 enabled, but for some reason, when using offset voltage , the only thing that dials down is the voltage, while the core speed stays 47. How can i get both voltage and core to downclock?


Enable EIST (aka SpeedStep)?

I see you've got an Asus board. I'm using manual voltage. I have all C-States enabled and EIST enabled and my volts and core both downclock. I have my min Cache Ratio set to 8 so my uncore downclocks too. With these setting my core idles at 800MHz, my uncore at 800MHz, and my Vcore goes to .016v. I'm using a "balanced" power plan in Windows.


----------



## thrgk

oh i have options to set min and max cpu cache ratio, but I thought you had to keep them the same, and within 300mhz of your multiplier.

"Min CPU Cache Ratio and Max CPU Cache Ratio: Defines the maximum and minimum cache ratios (ring bus frequency). The minimum ratio only comes into effect when processor power saving features are enabled.

Keeping these settings in sync with processor core frequency is recommened from a performance standpoint. Unfortunately, most CPUs cannot keep cache ratio in sync with processor core frequency when they reach their frequency limits. Therefore, we advise leaving these two settings on auto while overclocking to eliminate the ring bus as a possible cause of instability. Once the limits of processor frequency have been reached, you may experiment by setting the cache ratio within 300MHz of CPU core frequency and monitoring for impact on system stability.

CPU Cache voltage may need to be increased to facilitate stability at higher CPU Cache frequencies, although our auto rules do scale voltage in accordance with the Cache Ratio applied - you may not need to tune the voltage manually at all.
Running CPU Cache Ratio faster than processor core frequency does not show any performance gains so we recommend staying in sync with the CPU ratio or within 300MHz (lower than CPU frequency).
"


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> oh i have options to set min and max cpu cache ratio, but I thought you had to keep them the same, and within 300mhz of your multiplier.


Nope not at all. Set them to whatever you feel like. I'm still dialing in my OC so right now I've got my CPU Core Ratio at 40, my Min Cache Ratio at 8, and Max Cache Ratio at 34.

Originally I had Min and Max Cache Ratio on Auto, and my Uncore never downclocked. So I just set Min and Max manually and everything is fine now with the uncore downclocking. I've never had a single BSOD so far.


----------



## Barefooter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> ok cool, for some reason though I was stable for a week playing bf4, but then I changed a few things(forgot what) and updated bios and now cant get stable


That sucks! I always either write my settings down or you can take a screen shot. I have the same board, I think it's the F12 button, from right in the bios and it will save it to a thumb drive.

You can also save the profile in the bios for an easy restore.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> oh i have options to set min and max cpu cache ratio, but I thought you had to keep them the same, and within 300mhz of your multiplier.
> 
> "Min CPU Cache Ratio and Max CPU Cache Ratio: Defines the maximum and minimum cache ratios (ring bus frequency). The minimum ratio only comes into effect when processor power saving features are enabled.
> 
> Keeping these settings in sync with processor core frequency is recommened from a performance standpoint. Unfortunately, most CPUs cannot keep cache ratio in sync with processor core frequency when they reach their frequency limits. Therefore, we advise leaving these two settings on auto while overclocking to eliminate the ring bus as a possible cause of instability. Once the limits of processor frequency have been reached, you may experiment by setting the cache ratio within 300MHz of CPU core frequency and monitoring for impact on system stability.
> 
> CPU Cache voltage may need to be increased to facilitate stability at higher CPU Cache frequencies, although our auto rules do scale voltage in accordance with the Cache Ratio applied - you may not need to tune the voltage manually at all.
> Running CPU Cache Ratio faster than processor core frequency does not show any performance gains so we recommend staying in sync with the CPU ratio or within 300MHz (lower than CPU frequency).
> "


That information is misleading. It's been shown many times now that 1:1 CPU / Cache ratio can actually be bad in terms of OC ability and Uncore frequency doesn't make a big difference in overall performance.


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Barefooter*
> 
> That sucks! I always either write my settings down or you can take a screen shot. I have the same board, I think it's the F12 button, from right in the bios and it will save it to a thumb drive.
> 
> You can also save the profile in the bios for an easy restore.


and u leave c states enabled? whats a good cache voltage, initial and eventual voltages?


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> and u leave c states enabled? whats a good cache voltage, initial and eventual voltages?


Leave initial on Auto. Browse the thread for eventual and cache voltage. Off the top of my head 1.2v for cache seems pretty standard, 1.9v for eventual depending on what you're doing with your VID.


----------



## Barefooter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> That information is misleading. It's been shown many times now that 1:1 CPU / Cache ratio can actually be bad in terms of OC ability and Uncore frequency doesn't make a big difference in overall performance.


Yes, once you look at the "Benchmarks comparing ring bus settings" on the first page of this thread, you can see that the ring bus is ok to run stock even if necessary. I'm currently running 4.6 GHz with a 3.6 GHz ring bus.


----------



## Barefooter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> and u leave c states enabled? whats a good cache voltage, initial and eventual voltages?


My c-states are disabled because I'm still tweaking my overclock, but I will turn them all on once I'm done.


----------



## Wihglah

Currently priming 4.8Ghz @ 1.42v

62*C so far.


----------



## thrgk

ok so min cache ration I cana leave pretty low? what should the max one be. just leave it at 39?


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> ok so min cache ration I cana leave pretty low? what should the max one be. just leave it at 39?


For dialing in your core overclock set cache ratio to 34 (because at 35 it'll boost to 39). Once you're done OCing your core, then work on raising uncore.


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> For dialing in your core overclock set cache ratio to 34 (because at 35 it'll boost to 39). Once you're done OCing your core, then work on raising uncore.


wait so set min to 34? or max cache?


----------



## Wihglah

or Set min and max to 35


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> or Set min and max to 35


ok so set both to 35, and once stable I can lower mine so it downclocks more, and maybe raise max or even leave it alone


----------



## Barefooter

10,000 posts! Holy smokes this thread rocks!


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> ok so set both to 35, and once stable I can lower mine so it downclocks more, and maybe raise max or even leave it alone


Or set both to 34. I haven't confirmed this personally but I've read that if you set them to 35 (stock) with the 4770K, then they will boost to 39. It's better to dial in core overclock with lower uncore, rather than 3.9GHz uncore.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> Currently priming 4.8Ghz @ 1.42v
> 
> 62*C so far.


What version of prime, what test and are you sure that you have AVX enabled and working on your system? (IBT shows ~130gflops)


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Barefooter*
> 
> 10,000 posts! Holy smokes this thread rocks!


Haha yes, grats on being the 10,000th post!

*woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo0o0o00000OOOOO0o0o*


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> What version of prime, what test and are you sure that you have AVX enabled and working on your system? (IBT shows ~130gflops)


27.9, build 1

Running Small fft.

Yes, Prime causes about 0.1V more than anything else if it's in Adaptive or offset, but I'm in manual atm.

I stopped it after 62 minutes. Time for some IBT now


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> 27.9, build 1
> 
> Running Small fft.
> 
> Yes, Prime causes about 0.1V more than anything else if it's in Adaptive or offset, but I'm in manual atm.
> 
> I stopped it after 62 minutes. Time for some IBT now


Seems good! I don't enjoy using linpack, but prime 27.9 if you're delidded is not tooooo bad.. Especially if you only use it for a few large fft's, but full blend could be fun if it's cool. Didn't even see your water stuff









p28.3 small fft and avx2 linpack (>200gflops) nooooooooooonononononono









Dark, add me! What's up


----------



## Wihglah

I'm done - this is getting silly.

That's faster on 1.4v than my Ivybridge did.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> ok cool, for some reason though I was stable for a week playing bf4, but then I changed a few things(forgot what) and updated bios and now cant get stable


I'm on mobile so I can't see rigs, but I assume you have the asus vi hero? If so, "downgrade" to the 804 bios. It is the best for overclocking.

@Darkwizzie when you add a section for mobos, please include that it is best to 804 bios for overclocking on the hero. It's been confirmed from multiple people on here and the hero club.


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> 
> 
> I'm done - this is getting silly.
> 
> That's faster on 1.4v than my Ivybridge did.


wait u use asus suite not the bios to change settings?


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> wait u use asus suite not the bios to change settings?


It's quicker than re-booting. I can fiddle, save settings and if I BSOD, just reboot in a safe OC, and try again.


----------



## peakclimber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> It's quicker than re-booting. I can fiddle, save settings and if I BSOD, just reboot in a safe OC, and try again.


One word of caution about using asus suite. I had it installed as well and used it to monitor volts, wattage, etc. Mostly varied things in bios, but generally happy with it. Then one day I was testing an overclock using OCCT. Had manual voltage mode at 1.35v (set in bios) ... it was running fine at about 1.37v. A couple hours later I checked it to see if it was still running and to my surprise it was running at 1.47v. Luckily I delidded the chip and the cooling solution could handle that but it was still a surprise. Didn't know what occurred considering I was using manual mode. Fast forward a day or two and it did it again. Later on, I became suspicious of the asus suite as I realized it had a "auto away" mode and that particular mode looks to have adaptive as the voltage mode. So it's my belief asus suite decided to switch modes on me (from manual to adaptive) and since I was running OCCT with AVX instructions I got the .1v voltage spike. At that point, I disabled the program and the issue never occurred again. You can probably set it up to prevent it from popping in away mode as well as change what settings are in that mode, but for me, using bios was just fine.


----------



## thrgk

ok the problem seems to be, when I walk away, not using the computer, is when it freezes. I have 1.4V for 46multi atm and cache voltage is 1.25 and eventual i bumped to 2.05.

Why would it be freezing when left alone? What does that point to as the culprit


----------



## mav451

You're pretty far from stability if you're dealing with idle hard-locks









I looked at several of your posts in this thread - you haven't exactly cited what you've been stressing with, for how long, what codes you are seeing, etc.
Have you been keeping notes of your progress?


----------



## thrgk

124 is the bsod, stressing with prime and/or OCCT. about 45mins in, it was fine till I left it to go eat dinner, when I came back it was frozen.


----------



## peakclimber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> 124 is the bsod, stressing with prime and/or OCCT. about 45mins in, it was fine till I left it to go eat dinner, when I came back it was frozen.


Looking back at my notes (which you can see in the last post of my build log if you like ... link in my signature), a freeze, as oppose to a BSOD, generally meant my ring voltage needed a bit more. Keep in mind I'm also overclocking my ring hence the need for more voltage.


----------



## Minusorange

Well I guess I can't reach 4.5 on air which sucks as I really wanted 4.5







tried all possible vcores upto 1.28 and just can't get stability with aida and any higher goes hotter than the 80 degrees max I'm setting myself to be cautious.

I can get 4.4 @ 1.25 with stability so I'm going to start lowering the vcore until I hit non stability to see how low I can get it and then I'll start screwing around with the uncore.

I do have one question though in my UEFI Intel Turbo boost is set to Auto, will this have any effect on my testing or should I disable it ?

Current settings are

Multiplier - 44
Vcore - 1.25v (soon to be 1.24)
Vrin Override - 1.8v
Ring Voltage - Normal (1.050v)
Uncore ratio - 35

Auto for everything else

Figure I post these incase I've done something wrong as some of the terminology listed in the guides has different naming in the gigabyte uefi


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minusorange*
> 
> Well I guess I can't reach 4.5 on air which sucks as I really wanted 4.5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tried all possible vcores upto 1.28 and just can't get stability with aida and any higher goes hotter than the 80 degrees max I'm setting myself to be cautious.
> 
> I can get 4.4 @ 1.25 with stability so I'm going to start lowering the vcore until I hit non stability to see how low I can get it and then I'll start screwing around with the uncore.
> 
> I do have one question though in my UEFI Intel Turbo boost is set to Auto, will this have any effect on my testing or should I disable it ?
> 
> Current settings are
> 
> Multiplier - 44
> Vcore - 1.25v (soon to be 1.24)
> Vrin Override - 1.8v
> Ring Voltage - Normal (1.050v)
> Uncore ratio - 35
> 
> Auto for everything else
> 
> Figure I post these incase I've done something wrong as some of the terminology listed in the guides has different naming in the gigabyte uefi


33x uncore, 1.1-1.15 ring manual will be a bit cooler than auto (which is 40x under load at maybe like 1.25v)


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> 33x uncore, 1.1-1.15 ring manual will be a bit cooler than auto (which is 40x under load at maybe like 1.25v)


Huh ? the uncore and ring are already on manual or do you mean the intel boost ? Still trying to find the perfect multiplier and vcore so I thought messing with uncore & ring wasn't to be done until stability with those 2 were found first ?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minusorange*
> 
> Huh ? the uncore and ring are already on manual or do you mean the intel boost ? Still trying to find the perfect multiplier and vcore so I thought messing with uncore & ring wasn't to be done until stability with those 2 were found first ?


Quote:


> Ring Voltage - Normal (1.050v)
> Uncore ratio - 35


These are both auto, which run at 40x and like 1.2v+ at load. We usually set 33x, 1.15v while overclocking other stuff


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> These are both auto, which run at 40x and like 1.2v+ at load. We usually set 33x, 1.15v while overclocking other stuff


Ok so would it be worth trying 4.5 again with those settings changed like you say ?

Also in HWinfo I'm noticing something weird with core#0 VID vs core #0 temp when runing Aida the VID will drop to 0 when temp reaches 68 degrees, cools down to 53 degrees and then VID goes back to 1.239v, is this something I should be worrying about as the other 3 cores seem normal all hovering at around 60 degrees and VID of 1.239 ?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minusorange*
> 
> Ok so would it be worth trying 4.5 again with those settings changed like you say ?
> 
> Also in HWinfo I'm noticing something weird with core#0 VID vs core #0 temp when runing Aida the VID will drop to 0 when temp reaches 68 degrees, cools down to 53 degrees and then VID goes back to 1.239v, is this something I should be worrying about as the other 3 cores seem normal all hovering at around 60 degrees and VID of 1.239 ?


Maybe, it probably won't change anything

VID isn't voltage, you should be looking for Vcore (cpu-z 1.64.0, not newer version - alternatively the vcore sensor in hwinfo)


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Maybe, it probably won't change anything
> 
> VID isn't voltage, you should be looking for Vcore (cpu-z 1.64.0, not newer version - alternatively the vcore sensor in hwinfo)


ahh ok, vcore is reading 1.248 in hwinfo so nothing to worry about then ?

4.4 @ 1.24 seems stable so far so going to try for 1.23 and I'm guessing there's not much point now switching the uncore & vrin at the moment as it will just create more variables no ?


----------



## MLJS54

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> My delidded / lapped 4770K hits 45*C with those settings and 1 thread in Prime95 @ 100% (HT Disabled & custom loop)
> 
> With stock TIM and a H100, that sounds about right. Deliding should give you 10*C minimum. Plus the benefits multiply - at that lower temp you may need less volts, which will lower your temps some more.
> 
> Noctuas are great though.


Ran the test this morning and was getting low 60s, which makes sense given your CPU is delid + has a custom loop.


----------



## Minusorange

Ok so for an update, had BSOD 124 a few hours into playing BF4 for 4.4 @ 1.24, have upped the voltage to 1.245 as well as changing the Vrin to 1.15v like Cyro suggested and everything stable so far. 2 hours Aida and another 4 hours BF4 (longer than the 4 hours combined for Aida & BF4 @ 1.24) so hopefully over the next few hours things remain stable so I can get onto adjusting the uncore tomorrow!


----------



## fleetfeather

You'll still BSOD again if you don't move that voltage up a bit higher. 5mv won't have very much of an effect. 10mv is the minimum IMO.

I know you said "it looks good so far", but in reality, you'll be seeing a placebo effect.

If temps aren't actually an issue, bumping to 1.25 or 1.26v seems like a smarter and less frustrating choice in the long run


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> You'll still BSOD again if you don't move that voltage up a bit higher. 5mv won't have very much of an effect. 10mv is the minimum IMO.
> 
> I know you said "it looks good so far", but in reality, you'll be seeing a placebo effect.
> 
> If temps aren't actually an issue, bumping to 1.25 or 1.26v seems like a smarter and less frustrating choice in the long run


Was trying to fine tune it as 1.25 was stable, so I was going to see if the half way point between stability and instability would work which is 1.245


----------



## Philly_boy

Just messing around yesterday....I think I have a decent chip here.
Not quite ready to get charted, tho.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minusorange*
> 
> Was trying to fine tune it as 1.25 was stable, so I was going to see if the half way point between stability and instability would work which is 1.245


As I said, unlikely to have an impact. In terms of both stability and temps that is.

You'll also probably experience break-in after a few weeks, which will require voltage to increase anyways


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> As I said, unlikely to have an impact. In terms of both stability and temps that is.
> 
> You'll also probably experience break-in after a few weeks, which will require voltage to increase anyways


Well okay then I'll switch to 1.25 and do the other tweaks tomorrow thanks for the info


----------



## coelacanth

Is there any reason to leave iGPU enabled when using discrete graphics cards?


----------



## locx

I ran overnight like that with Vcore 1.257. Do you think that's a valid result or should I have included FPU test as well or something else?

EDIT: I tried a game (Guild Wars 2) and it crashed within minutes) This was the case at 4.5 GHz as well, 1.21V ran overnight fine, but even 1.22V gave me a crash every now and then. Should I just increase voltage?


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> Is there any reason to leave iGPU enabled when using using discrete graphics cards?


No, not really.


----------



## [CyGnus]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> Is there any reason to leave iGPU enabled when using discrete graphics cards?


Just Disable it in bios


----------



## Derp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> Is there any reason to leave iGPU enabled when using discrete graphics cards?


The only reason I can think of to leave it enabled is if you use Intel's quick sync. MSI afterburner is a program that many OCN users have installed and it can make use of this feature.


----------



## dervladimir

Intel Core i5-4670K with CL under HS @VID - 0.992V
@CPUCore - 4.7GHz CPUCash - 4.3GHz VCore - 1.38V VCash - 1.30V VCCIN - 1.88V
Samsung 1333MHz 4Gb x4 (BH0-CL9 x2 and CH0-CL9 x2)
@2133MHz - 1.50V (10-11-11-24-1Т)
@2400MHz - 1.60V (11-12-12-28-1Т)

 

What do you think?


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derp*
> 
> The only reason I can think of to leave it enabled is if you use Intel's quick sync. MSI afterburner is a program that many OCN users have installed and it can make use of this feature.


I've got Afterburner installed. How does it use iGPU?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> Is there any reason to leave iGPU enabled when using discrete graphics cards?


Quicksync and stuff like many screens. The iGPU can power like three of it's own after GPU slots are full.

quicksync can be used for low quality but low cost encoding. MSI AB and a few tools can use it to encode gameplay into a video after capturing screen


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> Is there any reason to leave iGPU enabled when using discrete graphics cards?


Well I guess if you want to utilize the transcoding features of the iGPU. Otherwise it must generate more heat.


----------



## Cyro999

Had a few bluescreens where i didn't expect them (the profile that i used for 2 months last year at 1.235vcore without so much as a whea just 124'd while live encoding gameplay with x264 - but it was at 1.24v) but not sure if it's just down to not having big enough sample size (always unstable but never tested for long enough?), or slight degradation. I don't think i should have seen any hard degradation, i've been conservative with temps and volts. I'm more tempted to use the single-fft-size method with prime 27.9 though, given the harder vcore tolerance and the fact that i'm still, after 6 months of usage, getting odd fails on long-established profiles


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Had a few bluescreens where i didn't expect them (the profile that i used for 2 months last year at 1.235vcore without so much as a whea just 124'd while live encoding gameplay with x264 - but it was at 1.24v) but not sure if it's just down to not having big enough sample size (always unstable but never tested for long enough?), or slight degradation. I don't think i should have seen any hard degradation, i've been conservative with temps and volts. I'm more tempted to use the single-fft-size method with prime 27.9 though, given the harder vcore tolerance and the fact that i'm still, after 6 months of usage, getting odd fails on long-established profiles


NOT STABLE. GG.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Had a few bluescreens where i didn't expect them (the profile that i used for 2 months last year at 1.235vcore without so much as a whea just 124'd while live encoding gameplay with x264 - but it was at 1.24v) but not sure if it's just down to not having big enough sample size (always unstable but never tested for long enough?), or slight degradation. I don't think i should have seen any hard degradation, i've been conservative with temps and volts. I'm more tempted to use the single-fft-size method with prime 27.9 though, given the harder vcore tolerance and the fact that i'm still, after 6 months of usage, getting odd fails on long-established profiles


Funny you should say that. I had the same thing happen to me yesterday with my stable 4.5Ghz profile that I was using for 4-5 months. Only difference is that I switched out my GPU yesterday and looks like my PSU can't do both the 4.5Ghz clocks and the GPU as well. 12v rail drops like mad, so I had to drop to my 4.2Ghz OC because I got a 124 BSOD.


----------



## Someone09

First time posting here (I think).

First of all, I have an below average 4770k. Yay! :-/

I had it running @ 4.2GHz with 1.2 Vcore and everything else on Auto for the past months because it was getting too hot for my Kraken x60 on higher settings.
But now that I have gone full custom loop I thought I should give it another try.

So, here are my results (screenshots lateron):
4.3GHz @ 1.3V VCore (everything else on Auto): Prime stable, average temps around 78°C with a few peeks to 83°C.

I also figured out that many of you overclockers seem to be stepping away from Prime. So, I thought I might give those other stress tests a go, too. I am currently at 4.4GHz with 1.3V VCore, everything else on Auto:
Prime: Reboot after a bit more than 2 hours. Average temp at around 79°C, peeks to 85°C.
x264 HD Benchmark: Stable after 10 loops, average temps around 63°C.
Intel Burn Test: Stable after 10 runs @ High. Average temps around 82°C with a few peeks to 89°C.

I think I´ll keep it at these settings and see how it works in real life usage.


----------



## jameyscott

Make sure and read the guide a couple of times over. You don't know if you have a low end chip until you overclock it properly


----------



## Someone09

Fine tuning aside, 4.4GHz @ 1.3 doesn´t scream golden chip.


----------



## jameyscott

But it also doesn't mean it is a bad chip. And you haven't even done the basic tuning yet. You don't even know if yiu actually need 1.3 for 4.4ghz. There is a lot more tk Haswell than changing the vcore.


----------



## Someone09

Hm...what´s your definition of basic tuning?

For me, basic tuning means getting a feeling for your chip and finding a sweet spot with multi, VCore and temps.
Fine tuning for me is throwing the Cache Voltage and Input Voltage into play and taking care of RAM settings.


----------



## fleetfeather

think ive found a good stability test for haswell. testing it tonight to confirm, will post anything noteworthy tomorrow


----------



## rodgerx

4.8G with vcore of 1.332 but temp to 100C.
4.6G with vcore of 1.236 for everyday usage.

Here are the details and their screen capture respectively,

For 4.8G:
Username: rodgerxu
CPU Model: 4670K
Core Multiplier: 48
CPU VID: 1.318
Vcore: 1.332
Uncore Multiplier: 33
Uncore Voltage: 1.188
Cooling Solution: CM212EVO Delid
Stability Test: IBT x 10
Batch Number: Malay
Ram Speed: 9 9 9 24
Ram Voltage:
Input Voltage: 2.02
LLC Setting: Extreme
Motherboard: Gigabyte Z87x-ud3h

For 4.6G:
Username: rodgerxu
CPU Model: 4670K
Core Multiplier: 46
CPU VID: 1.22
Vcore: 1.236
Uncore Multiplier: 40
Uncore Voltage: 1.188
Cooling Solution: CM212EVO Delid
Stability Test: X264 x10, IBT very high x 10
Batch Number: Malay
Ram Speed: 9 9 9 24
Ram Voltage:
Input Voltage: 1.908
LLC Setting: Extreme
Motherboard: Gigabyte Z87x-ud3h


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Someone09*
> 
> Hm...what´s your definition of basic tuning?
> 
> For me, basic tuning means getting a feeling for your chip and finding a sweet spot with multi, VCore and temps.
> Fine tuning for me is throwing the Cache Voltage and Input Voltage into play and taking care of RAM settings.


Basic tuning for haswell is on the guide.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Someone09*
> 
> Hm...what´s your definition of basic tuning?
> 
> For me, basic tuning means getting a feeling for your chip and finding a sweet spot with multi, VCore and temps.
> Fine tuning for me is throwing the Cache Voltage and Input Voltage into play and taking care of RAM settings.


What you refer to as "fine tuning" is actually included in the basic tuning for Haswell....


----------



## Minusorange

For an update and verification

CPU Model: 4770K
Core Multiplier: 44
Vcore: 1.25
Uncore Multiplier: 44
Uncore Voltage: 1.25
Cooling Solution: Phanteks PHTC-14PE
Stability Test: 15 hours Aida64 + BF4 (6hours)
Batch Number: Malay #L320B34
Ram Speed: 11 11 11 24 @ 1600Mhz
Ram Voltage: 1.5v
Input Voltage: 1.8v
LLC Setting: Auto
Motherboard: Gigabyte Z87x-ud4H



I'm still going to be updating, going to try lower the uncore voltage some and still need to reduce RAM timings as they're rated for 9 9 9 24

So what do you guys think so far ?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> But it also doesn't mean it is a bad chip. And you haven't even done the basic tuning yet. You don't even know if yiu actually need 1.3 for 4.4ghz. There is a lot more tk Haswell than changing the vcore.


4,[email protected] without even touching VRIN etc seems good to me, maybe a little worse than average but far from terrible


----------



## JJFIVEOH

Wish I could get 4.4 @ 1.30 volts. Best I can do so far with C3 enabled is 4.4 @ 1.35. And that's with increasing ring, VCCIN and uncore. If I left it all alone and only increased the VCore, it won't even get to the desktop at 4.4 @ 1.35.


----------



## MeneerVent

Anyone knowing what is wrong with my uncore? Suddenly I am not stable if I go over 2700Mhz uncore with 1,3 uncore voltage. This seems rather strange. When I did a X264 run before to valdidate it, I left the uncore voltage on auto, that probably explains why it was stable in X264 than.

Would it be smarter to move to 4,6Ghz and try to raise the uncore? I know Darkwizzie did some testing with the biggest difference regarding uncore and core frequency being about a Ghz, and it made almost no difference. But I am now 2 Ghz(!) under my core frequency. Already raised VID to 1,39v after that 46x x264 run just to be sure, so I don't think that the vcore is causing the BSOD's. The BSOD's were only 9c BSOD's, with a single 101 and another 01 caused by a ****ty AMD mantle driver. Now I am going to reset my BIOS settings back to stock, and try my OC again. Maybe I messed some ASUS setting up, which is very easy as ASUS seems to always want to be that kid that has the most ******ed names for the simplest things, and overwhelms people with useless features which don't mean anything. Any suggestions on what else to do?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Anyone knowing what is wrong with my uncore? Suddenly I am not stable if I go over 2700Mhz uncore with 1,3 uncore voltage.


Lower core and vcore until you're stable @33/1.15 on uncore then work back up slowly


----------



## Philly_boy

Username: Philly_boy
CPU Model: 4770K
Core Multiplier: 50
CPU VID: 1.44
Vcore: 1.464
Uncore Multiplier: 33x
Uncore Voltage: 1.15
Cooling Solution: Custom water loop
Stability Test: IBT (10 passes)
Batch Number: 312B547 (Malay)
Ram Speed: 9-9-9-24/1T @ 1600
Ram Voltage: 1.65
Input Voltage: 1.95
LLC Setting: Extreme
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-Z87X-OC

Verification pic:


----------



## fleetfeather

righto, so I've found my new favourite haswell stress test







finds instability within a hour of stress, temps on par with x264 (or lower), and throws an error instead of BSOD when approaching stability


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> righto, so I've found my new favourite haswell stress test
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> finds instability within a hour of stress, temps on par with x264 (or lower), and throws an error instead of BSOD when approaching stability


What is it?


----------



## lilchronic

BF4


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> What is it?


well, it's cpu mining (specifically mining Riecoin with the only client available). Unlike gpu mining, you can't punch past game-stable clocks; It will simply throw a application 124 error (error popup, not bsod) if you're on the edge of instability.

It's working out for me, but obviously it'd be great if other people tried it out and confirmed what I'm seeing.


----------



## angelotti

...


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> BF4


I was bf4 stable for 10hours of game play. Just to have a freeze up when playing media player classic. The bf4 test is great for finding max core clocks. It just isnt as good for finding max cache/uncore clocks.


----------



## DefCoN

I had my cpu @ 4.2ghz 1.25v stable under prime95, bf4 for 8hrs (entire campaign in one run) and encoding 2x 4 hour 1080p video's, also running cinebench, and 3dmark no problems as well as over 200,000 loops of x264 program (part 2). *Max temps:* 88*C

Then I delidded the processor and it dropped 20*C under load (@4.2 1.25v setting).

Now I'm up to 4.5GHz @ 1.34v and load temps are <80*c. Although CPU-Z is showing the core voltage @ 1.36v under 100%load while encoding. I've found encoding video with VLC Player to be the most stressful and hottest, even over Prime95 and BF4/3dmark/cinebench.


----------



## Derp

I don't see any ring voltage sensors to monitor in hwinfo. Is this yet another feature missing from gigabyte boards that other boards support?


----------



## devvfata1ity

here is mine

i can be stable at 4.8 and 1.3v but for my 24x7 oc i have settled on 4.5 and 1.23v

4.5.jpg 522k .jpg file


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> BF4


Haha I was about to say BF4 also. I spent a good chunk of the day yesterday running x264 and then was benching Valley and had no problems for hours at 4.5GHz 1.225 VID. Then I started playing BF4 and got BSOD 124 within 20 minutes. Raised VID to 1.250v. BSOD 124 within 20 minutes. Raised to 1.275v. BSOD 124 again. Raised to 1.28v. So far no more BSODs.


----------



## BoredErica

Internet died. Working to get it fixed.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> no problems as well as over 200,000 loops of x264 program (part 2)


200'000 loops? You looped it for 4-5 years?


----------



## DefCoN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> 200'000 loops? You looped it for 4-5 years?


the x264 program asks how many times you want to loop it, I put in 999999999999999, and it looped 200k + in a couple minutes? Not sure what you mean by this.

using this here: http://www.techarp.com/showarticle.aspx?artno=520


----------



## MilesK

Toasty!

Username: MilesK
CPU Model: 4670k
Core Multiplier: 46x
CPU VID: 1.176
Vcore: 1.184
Uncore Multiplier: 43x
Uncore Voltage: 1.125
Cooling Solution: $40 air cooler
Stability Test: w_lpk_p_11.1.2.004
Batch Number: L313B427 (Malay)
Ram Speed: 11-13-12 1T @ 2400
Ram Voltage: 1.8
Input Voltage: 1.78
LLC Setting: N/A
Motherboard: MSI GD65 Gaming


----------



## DefCoN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DefCoN*
> 
> I had my cpu @ 4.2ghz 1.25v stable under prime95, bf4 for 8hrs (entire campaign in one run) and encoding 2x 4 hour 1080p video's, also running cinebench, and 3dmark no problems as well as over 200,000 loops of x264 program (part 2). *Max temps:* 88*C
> 
> Then I delidded the processor and it dropped 20*C under load (@4.2 1.25v setting).
> 
> Now I'm up to 4.5GHz @ 1.34v and load temps are <80*c. Although CPU-Z is showing the core voltage @ 1.36v under 100%load while encoding. I've found encoding video with VLC Player to be the most stressful and hottest, even over Prime95 and BF4/3dmark/cinebench.


I actually just set it back to 4.2GHz, the extra 200mhz isn't that important and its proving to be more of a hassle. I don't feel like messing with it anymore / tweaking, lol.

I'd rather keep it under 1.3v for the chip to last longer than get 200mhz more of performance that I probably won't even notice the difference from in games.


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MilesK*
> 
> Toasty!
> 
> Username: MilesK
> CPU Model: 4670k
> Core Multiplier: 46x
> CPU VID: 1.176
> Vcore: 1.184
> Uncore Multiplier: 43x
> Uncore Voltage: 1.125
> Cooling Solution: $40 air cooler
> Stability Test: w_lpk_p_11.1.2.004
> Batch Number: L313B427 (Malay)
> Ram Speed: 11-13-12 1T @ 2400
> Ram Voltage: 1.8
> Input Voltage: 1.78
> LLC Setting: N/A
> Motherboard: MSI GD65 Gaming


That is a golden chip. Stable at 4.6Ghz on a $40 cooler:1.18v.... Congrats.

Delid or stick that under water and you have a +5Ghz chip right there.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DefCoN*
> 
> the x264 program asks how many times you want to loop it, I put in 999999999999999, and it looped 200k + in a couple minutes? Not sure what you mean by this.
> 
> using this here: http://www.techarp.com/showarticle.aspx?artno=520


Then it's not running correctly, you should only be able to do 5 or 6 loops an hour. They take a hair over 9 minutes for me @4.5ghz with HT (21.07fps)


----------



## DefCoN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Then it's not running correctly, you should only be able to do 5 or 6 loops an hour. They take a hair over 9 minutes for me @4.5ghz with HT (21.07fps)


weird...yeah I thought it wasn't doing something right because it would only load my cpu to about 40%usage.....is it because I have Turbo enabled? It said something about that on the website (to turn it off)? I don't even think I need it on anymore since I'm overclocked to 4.2GHz? I just want it to be able to still clock down when I'm not using the computer to save power. I have it set to C7 State in BIOS


----------



## mk16

just wondering what everyone feels is a godd voltage range for 4000mhz
at 1.100v on vcore
extreme llc
and 1.1v on uncore voltage (forget the name)


----------



## Cyro999

I need ~1.07 for solid solid 4.0


----------



## GeneO

1.08 here


----------



## mk16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> I need ~1.07 for solid solid 4.0


well then im pretty close with my 1.100-1.110


IBT
25 passes and no bsod

should i push the volts down a step?


----------



## GeneO




----------



## mk16

1.098v
on vcore
and 1.1v on uncore
12 passes of ibt this time around and once its done ima shut down and give it time to cool off
been stressing it for quite a while now.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> should i push the volts down a step?


If you can pass prime95 version 27.9, custom, fft lengh 1344-1344 for a reasonable amount of time (such as say 10 mins to 2 hours) with 1.1vcore, 1.07 ring (or so) on 40/33, then sure you can drop vcore further


----------



## mk16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> If you can pass prime95 version 27.9, custom, fft lengh 1344-1344 for a reasonable amount of time (such as say 10 mins to 2 hours) with 1.1vcore, 1.07 ring (or so) on 40/33, then sure you can drop vcore further


oh thank go.... and screen went black then comp rebooted as i was replying
what i was going to say was once you said run prime i thought you where going to say leave it for 12 hours.
gonna try to up the uncore im only at 1.1v at 37x

this good


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mk16*
> 
> oh thank go.... and screen went black then comp rebooted as i was replying
> what i was going to say was once you said run prime i thought you where going to say leave it for 12 hours.
> gonna try to up the uncore im only at 1.1v at 37x
> 
> this good


Use >90% of your available RAM, or in-place. I'm not sure which one is better. I can't pass prime w/ 37 uncore @1.1 ring and i don't like ring above vcore (seen a few warnings not to have it above.. setting 1.1+1.1 will give 1.12vore and 1.13 ring load - but i have no idea if there are any negative side effects or not; it just so happens that there's no reason to use ring voltage as high as vcore basically ever anyway because it's hardly ever efficient in terms of performance to heat ratio)


----------



## mk16

even starting prime gives me a bsod or a black screen reboot

i have all the c states off
speed step off
turbo tech off
hyper-threading off
igpu underclocked to 400mhz and disabled

had 40x and 1.11v on the uncore
and 40x and 1.1 on the vcore

anything im missing or did i get a bottom tier haswell.


----------



## GeneO

heck your memory with a memory tester.


----------



## mk16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> heck your memory with a memory tester.


OFF TO THE SISTERS COMPUTER TO MAKE A BOOT STICK.
*runs off with usb and cape.*


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mk16*
> 
> even starting prime gives me a bsod or a black screen reboot
> 
> i have all the c states off
> speed step off
> turbo tech off
> hyper-threading off
> igpu underclocked to 400mhz and disabled
> 
> had 40x and 1.11v on the uncore
> and 40x and 1.1 on the vcore
> 
> anything im missing or did i get a bottom tier haswell.


My Haswell is average and i need like 0.1v more than that on the uncore for that frequency, lol

Many chips can't fft 1344 (it's harder than x264) on 4.0, 1.1 on core

Like i said, go 40/33x and 1.1/1.1 to start unless you want to boost uncore clock and volts for the sake of it, and no logical reason that i'm aware of

Also.. Always state bluescreen code. Always. Always. If it didn't say one, it probably says one in Bluescreenview (google it) - common sense can eliminate a lot of stupid stuff (like [email protected] uncore, that rarely happens even on good chips) but diagnostics codes and common sense are the only thing between you and >completely randomly< adjusting settings, which is chaotic at best


----------



## mk16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> My Haswell is average and i need like 0.1v more than that on the uncore for that frequency, lol
> 
> Many chips can't fft 1344 (it's harder than x264) on 4.0, 1.1 on core
> 
> Like i said, go 40/33x and 1.1/1.1 to start unless you want to boost uncore clock and volts for the sake of it, and no logical reason that i'm aware of
> 
> Also.. Always state bluescreen code. Always. Always. If it didn't say one, it probably says one in Bluescreenview (google it) - common sense can eliminate a lot of stupid stuff (like [email protected] uncore, that rarely happens even on good chips) but diagnostics codes and common sense are the only thing between you and >completely randomly< adjusting settings, which is chaotic at best


i may be new to intel ocing but not to bsod








BSV is one of the first things i ever download on a computer alond with most of the cupid programs
al my blue screens where 0x00000124

but meh my weekend is over i'll try again next weekend
which sucks because i only get 2 days not 3.

also got my stick so i'll plug that in tonight and see if there are any memory errors i need to know about.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mk16*
> 
> i may be new to intel ocing but not to bsod
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BSV is one of the first things i ever download on a computer alond with most of the cupid programs
> al my blue screens where 0x00000124
> 
> but meh my weekend is over i'll try again next weekend
> which sucks because i only get 2 days not 3.
> 
> also got my stick so i'll plug that in tonight and see if there are any memory errors i need to know about.


New memory being faulty is quite rare. There's no reason yet to suspect that it might be


----------



## Minusorange

Currently attempting Prime (again) trying the 1344 settings 5 minutes and 8000mb of RAM, so far so good 20 minutes in (had a BSOD at 1.25 after 8 minutes so upped to 1.26) temps hovering around 65 degrees and I know Prime isn't the be all & end all but I really want to get at least a couple hours from it without a BSOD just to secure my stability


----------



## Mysterion90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Many chips can't fft 1344 (it's harder than x264) on 4.0, 1.1 on core


My i5-4670k is somehow an "interesting" chip. It does pass prime95 1344k with 4.0Ghz, 1.1vcore and 34x [email protected] voltage.

So I guess it is not that of a crappy chip, BUT it just won't do 4.5/4.6Ghz with a reasonable vcore. It needs ~1.4 vcore and 2.1 input for 4.5

I have no idea how much it needs for 4.6 propably 1.45vcore. Obviously I haven't pushed it that far because i'm under air. (Thermalright Macho HR-02)

Also for 4.2 it already needs ~1.175-1.2 vcore (haven't tested it enough to be sure)

And for 4.4 already ~1.275 vcore.

What do you guys think is a safe 24/7 vcore? Is 1.275v ok?


----------



## Someone09

I was hoping I could get my 4770k stable @ 4.5 but it doesn´t look good:
VCore: 1.3
Input: 1.9
Cache: 1.2
x264 HD Benchmark: Stable at 10 runs
Intel Burn Test: Stable at 12 runs with max. temps at around 86°C
Prime: BSOD after 10 mins









Stupid Prime.








Guess I´ll have to aim for 4.4 then.


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysterion90*
> 
> What do you guys think is a safe 24/7 vcore? Is 1.275v ok?


Anything upto 1.3 is generally safe for air, but you should be more concerned about temps than volts


----------



## mk16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysterion90*
> 
> My i5-4670k is somehow an "interesting" chip. It does pass prime95 1344k with 4.0Ghz, 1.1vcore and 34x [email protected] voltage.
> 
> So I guess it is not that of a crappy chip, BUT it just won't do 4.5/4.6Ghz with a reasonable vcore. It needs ~1.4 vcore and 2.1 input for 4.5
> 
> I have no idea how much it needs for 4.6 propably 1.45vcore. Obviously I haven't pushed it that far because i'm under air. (Thermalright Macho HR-02)
> 
> Also for 4.2 it already needs ~1.175-1.2 vcore (haven't tested it enough to be sure)
> 
> And for 4.4 already ~1.275 vcore.
> 
> What do you guys think is a safe 24/7 vcore? Is 1.275v ok?


max for haswell going by sins guide is 1.45 on air/water
so i would say 1.4v 24/7 is safe if your on a 2-3 year upgrade cycle
other wise 1.38v


----------



## Derp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derp*
> 
> I don't see any ring voltage sensors to monitor in hwinfo. Is this yet another feature missing from gigabyte boards that other boards support?


^


----------



## Mysterion90

Thanks.

Well if everything up to 1.45v is safe, I guess I'll give it another try and push 4.6

When I tested [email protected] temperatures did not exceed 85°C.

I just want it to be benchstable because the i5 4670k is definetly the bottleneck in 3dmark 11.


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derp*
> 
> ^


CPU VRIN in same section as Vcore


----------



## Derp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minusorange*
> 
> CPU VRIN in same section as Vcore


Looking for ring/uncore voltage monitor, not VRIN.


----------



## Mysterion90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derp*
> 
> Looking for ring/uncore voltage monitor, not VRIN.


I guess if your board does not support it, there is no way other than to set the voltage to a fixed value. My board does not support it either, If I leave it @auto I'm not able to read it out, it just says "adaptive".


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derp*
> 
> Looking for ring/uncore voltage monitor, not VRIN.


Sorry misread, yeah I don't have it either so must be a gigabyte thing, ring frequency is there but nothing for volts


----------



## Patosan

Hey guys this is my 1st post in this thread, been lurking for a while but recently bit too busy to do to much.
I have a Gryphon mobo and Zalman CNPS9900 Max air cooler and 4770k with 16G of G.Skill Trident X F3-2400.

When I tried stepping up the volts I couldn't get past 4.4 so I gave up for a while. Then I simply put the bios setting into "performance mode" ... it went straight to 4.3 w/o any other changes ... too easy. After a few weeks I checked the per core multiples and found them at 43,43,42 & 41. Wow that's just too easy. RAM was set at 1.65v for 2400.

So I kept it in "Performance" mode and simply upped the per core, at 46,46,45 & 44 I get a stable 4600 readout fro cpu_z at a low 1.27v. If I go to 4700 windows crashes after a while so I keep it at 4600. I'm on air so my temps hover around 80C when using Aida64 Extreme stress test but no trouble.

So basically I've done minimal tweaking but got a reasonable result thus far, question is what should be my next move to make 4700 more stable ?


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derp*
> 
> Looking for ring/uncore voltage monitor, not VRIN.


My uncore voltage is labeled as VCCRING and is way down above the hard drives in HWInfo.

I'm on an Asus board not Gigabyte though.


----------



## Derp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> My uncore voltage is labeled as VCCRING and is way down above the hard drives in HWInfo.
> 
> I'm on an Asus board not Gigabyte though.


Thank you for the confirmation. I won't be using gigabyte boards in future builds.


----------



## JJFIVEOH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysterion90*
> 
> I guess if your board does not support it, there is no way other than to set the voltage to a fixed value. My board does not support it either, If I leave it @auto I'm not able to read it out, it just says "adaptive".


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysterion90*
> 
> My i5-4670k is somehow an "interesting" chip. It does pass prime95 1344k with 4.0Ghz, 1.1vcore and 34x [email protected] voltage.
> 
> So I guess it is not that of a crappy chip, BUT it just won't do 4.5/4.6Ghz with a reasonable vcore. It needs ~1.4 vcore and 2.1 input for 4.5
> 
> I have no idea how much it needs for 4.6 propably 1.45vcore. Obviously I haven't pushed it that far because i'm under air. (Thermalright Macho HR-02)
> 
> Also for 4.2 it already needs ~1.175-1.2 vcore (haven't tested it enough to be sure)
> 
> And for 4.4 already ~1.275 vcore.
> 
> What do you guys think is a safe 24/7 vcore? Is 1.275v ok?


Look into enabling C7, it will lower the VCore significantly and never peak unless you're under fairly heavy load. Unless you plan to do some serious gaming, you can ramp up your VCore and not have to worry about degradation or heat 24/7 because you'll never be close to your set VCore.


----------



## mk16

no matter what oc

the moment my cpu sees prime95 i crash.

but on ibt its fine....


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> no matter what oc
> 
> the moment my cpu sees prime95 i crash.
> 
> but on ibt its fine....


You crash on stock? Start diagnosing why.

You don't crash on stock? Underclock RAM and uncore by 1 notch and work up slowly

(this is assuming you mean like prime27.9 fft 1344-1344.. i have no idea what it takes to make 28.3 blend stable, but same methodology should work)


----------



## mk16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> You crash on stock? Start diagnosing why.
> 
> You don't crash on stock? Underclock RAM and uncore by 1 notch and work up slowly
> 
> (this is assuming you mean like prime27.9 fft 1344-1344.. i have no idea what it takes to make 28.3 blend stable, but same methodology should work)


no stock i can run it for a minute
on any 4ghz run with any combo of things i crash.
the only one i have left to try is brute force run with like 1.15v on vcore.

talking 27.9 on blend and 1344


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mk16*
> 
> no stock i can run it for a minute
> on any 4ghz run with any combo of things i crash.
> the only one i have left to try is brute force run with like 1.15v on vcore.
> 
> talking 27.9 on blend and 1344


What are your temps when you are at stock and full load?


----------



## mk16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> What are your temps when you are at stock and full load?


62-ish

71ish at 4ghz under ibt.


----------



## MrBiology

Meh. Plenty of thermal headroom, but couldn't get 45 stable at 1.350v and don't want to push farther on Mrs. B's machine.

Username: MrBiology
CPU Model: 4670k
Core Multiplier: 44
CPU VID: 1.310
Vcore: 1.328
Uncore Multiplier: 41
Uncore Voltage: 1.290
Cooling Solution: Corsair H110
Stability Test: XTU (24 hours)
Batch Number: Malay L310C236
Ram Speed: 1866MHz (9-10-9-28 2T)
Ram Voltage: Stock
Input Voltage: 2.000
LLC Setting: Auto
Motherboard: MSI MPower Z87


----------



## Jedson3614

Can someone explain the system agent values. I read a guide that suggested +0.10 but when I type it it shows 0.100 looking like 100. Did they mean just add plus ten or actually type 0.10


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jedson3614*
> 
> Can someone explain the system agent values. I read a guide that suggested +0.10 but when I type it it shows 0.100 looking like 100. Did they mean just add plus ten or actually type 0.10


The board should show the stock voltage at stock clock, then adding +0.1 (same as 0.10 or 0.100) adds 100 millivolts to that value. To add 10mV it would be + 0.01.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jedson3614*
> 
> Can someone explain the system agent values. I read a guide that suggested +0.10 but when I type it it shows 0.100 looking like 100. Did they mean just add plus ten or actually type 0.10


+0.1, +0.10, +0.100 and +0.10000000000 are the exact same mathematical values, all that matters is that the "1" is in the same place relative to the decimal place (0.1 for 100mv, 0.01 for 10mv, etc)


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysterion90*
> 
> My i5-4670k is somehow an "interesting" chip. It does pass prime95 1344k with 4.0Ghz, 1.1vcore and 34x [email protected] voltage.
> 
> So I guess it is not that of a crappy chip, BUT it just won't do 4.5/4.6Ghz with a reasonable vcore. It needs ~1.4 vcore and 2.1 input for 4.5
> 
> I have no idea how much it needs for 4.6 propably 1.45vcore. Obviously I haven't pushed it that far because i'm under air. (Thermalright Macho HR-02)
> 
> Also for 4.2 it already needs ~1.175-1.2 vcore (haven't tested it enough to be sure)
> 
> And for 4.4 already ~1.275 vcore.
> 
> What do you guys think is a safe 24/7 vcore? Is 1.275v ok?


Yeah, 1.275v is very safe. I myself had it running for the past 4 months or so, until I got a GPU that stressed my PSU. At which point I had to back down my OC. Oh well.


----------



## JJFIVEOH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> Yeah, 1.275v is very safe. I myself had it running for the past 4 months or so, until I got a GPU that stressed my PSU. At which point I had to back down my OC. Oh well.


If you're that close to maxing out a PSU where a couple of hundredths of a volt is making a difference, you'd better get a bigger PSU because you're going to hurt something.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JJFIVEOH*
> 
> If you're that close to maxing out a PSU where a couple of hundredths of a volt is making a difference, you'd better get a bigger PSU because you're going to hurt something.


Well, my PC didn't crash at 4.5 with furmark + prime blend, but I did get 124 errors while playing CSGO, which never happened before. So I backed off my OC cuz I'm too lazy to switch to my other PSU at home. Also, the difference is 1.28v vs 1.16v. So more than a coupla hundredths of a volt.


----------



## mk16

so i think i found out why my pc keeps crashing

mobo seems to think that my uncore and cpu multi are the same

uncores at 4ghz in hwinfo even though i have it set to 3.4ghz in the bios. :/


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mk16*
> 
> so i think i found out why my pc keeps crashing
> 
> mobo seems to think that my uncore and cpu multi are the same
> 
> uncores at 4ghz in hwinfo even though i have it set to 3.4ghz in the bios. :/


That happens with Gigabyte boards. Set uncore to 35x. Or you can leave it at 34x and just set uncore voltage to 1.15v


----------



## mk16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> That happens with Gigabyte boards. Set uncore to 35x. Or you can leave it at 34x and just set uncore voltage to 1.15v


i'll try setting it to 35 and hope it stays at that instead of playing monkey see with my cpu.

sweet, it got the picture. thanks!


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mk16*
> 
> so i think i found out why my pc keeps crashing
> 
> mobo seems to think that my uncore and cpu multi are the same
> 
> uncores at 4ghz in hwinfo even though i have it set to 3.4ghz in the bios. :/


You need to set it at something other than default to get it to stay fixed. 34x is default for the 4670K, so set it to 35x instead.


----------



## mk16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> You need to set it at something other than default to get it to stay fixed. 34x is default for the 4670K, so set it to 35x instead.


yepyep

also




and bsod
it was a 101 not a 124
hmmm
does that mean it may have been software not oc?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mk16*
> 
> yepyep
> 
> also
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and bsod
> it was a 101 not a 124
> hmmm
> does that mean it may have been software not oc?


No, 101 is extremely common. It usually points to vcore or VRIN.


----------



## mk16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> No, 101 is extremely common. It usually points to vcore or VRIN.


dammit
meh will im done trying for tonight, back at stock and going to bed.


----------



## Jedson3614

Thanks, last night I got a bsod while playing titanfall beta, but last i checked my overclock was stable, the only variant that changed was I updated to the new nvidia drivers, it hasn't happened since, and I rechecked my memory using memtest86+. I'm concerned because its a whea uncorrectable error, which is usually not enough voltage or a overclocking issue.


----------



## Derp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jedson3614*
> 
> Thanks, last night I got a bsod while playing titanfall beta, but last i checked my overclock was stable, the only variant that changed was I updated to the new nvidia drivers, it hasn't happened since, and I rechecked my memory using memtest86+. I'm concerned because its a whea uncorrectable error, which is usually not enough voltage or a overclocking issue.


I have seen people experience whea errors that were caused by a GPU driver so it might not be related to your processor or ram stability.


----------



## Onikage

Hi my first post in this thread i have 4670k at 4.5 ghz 1.245 v, cache 42 with 1.195 voltages are adaptive and i seem to be getting chrashes from time to time but only when idle it dosnt happen very often do i have to tweak something else for idle usage i heard something abou disabling cstates?


----------



## devvfata1ity

Here are my submissions. I think I have got an above average chip

For 4.5 Ghz -

Username: *devvfata1ity*
CPU Model: *i5 4670k*
Core Multiplier: *45*
CPU VID: *1.230*
Vcore: *1.245*
Uncore Multiplier: *42*
Uncore Voltage: *1.148*
Cooling Solution: *Air*
Stability Test: *AIDA 64 ( 20+ mins), BF4 (6+ hours), Metro LL ( 6+ hours)*
Batch Number:*Malay*
Ram Speed: *2133 9-11-11-31- 2T*
Ram Voltage: *1.6*
Input Voltage: *1.756*
LLC Setting: *4*
Motherboard: Asus Maximus VI Gene (1301 Bios)

For 4.3 Ghz -

Username: *devvfata1ity*
CPU Model: *i5 4670k*
Core Multiplier: *43*
CPU VID: *1.136*
Vcore: *1.152*
Uncore Multiplier: *42*
Uncore Voltage: *1.148*
Cooling Solution: *Air*
Stability Test: *AIDA 64 ( 20+ mins), BF4 (6+ hours), Metro LL ( 6+ hours)*
Batch Number:*Malay*
Ram Speed: *2133 9-11-11-31- 2T*
Ram Voltage: *1.6*
Input Voltage: *1.756*
LLC Setting: *4*
Motherboard: Asus Maximus VI Gene (1301 Bios)

4.5.jpg 122k .jpg file


431.13v.jpg 145k .jpg file


I had HWinfo running (thats why I know the vcore), but forgot to maximize while taking screenshot

Also I have observed that under windows 8.1 a little less voltage is required for the same clocks as compared to under windows 7....


----------



## Inons

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Onikage*
> 
> Hi my first post in this thread i have 4670k at 4.5 ghz 1.245 v, cache 42 with 1.195 voltages are adaptive and i seem to be getting chrashes from time to time but only when idle it dosnt happen very often do i have to tweak something else for idle usage i heard something abou disabling cstates?


I believe I read someone else experiencing idle crashes recently in this thread. Not sure if they figured it out. Check the search thread function.


----------



## mk16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Onikage*
> 
> Hi my first post in this thread i have 4670k at 4.5 ghz 1.245 v, cache 42 with 1.195 voltages are adaptive and i seem to be getting chrashes from time to time but only when idle it dosnt happen very often do i have to tweak something else for idle usage i heard something abou disabling cstates?


if your crashing at idle then it is cstates
both c1e and c3/c6 make your voltage drop.

when overclocking its common if not basic practice to turn them off


----------



## Shanenanigans

It's not necessary to turn them off. People turn them off while testing their overclock stability. I have all c states on with all my overclocks and it's stable.


----------



## mk16

think i found a stable oc
vcore in hwinfo says
1.27v
multi x42
uncore multi x35
1.1v uncore
1.93 vrin
c1e, c3, c6/c7, and speed step disabled
intel turbo boost disabled
intel hyper-threading disabled
llc set to extreme
vrin current protection set to extreme.

been 20 minutes now in prime droping volts 0.04v


----------



## Forceman

What's the point of buying a 4770K and then turning off HT? Or testing with HT off if you intend to run with it on?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> What's the point of buying a 4770K and then turning off HT? Or testing with HT off if you intend to run with it on?


I did it for troubleshooting, for example you can have 46x without HT be 100% solid yet break when you enable HT

There's also the fact that you can vcore check with prime 27.9 1344 fft without having to use HT, and it will still demand a chunk more vcore than x264+ht, it seems

I bench without HT also on higher speeds (as ht adds a lot of heat), though i could probably do gaming benches with HT enabled anyway


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> What's the point of buying a 4770K and then turning off HT? Or testing with HT off if you intend to run with it on?


Some things that run on >4 threads do run better with HT off, 4770k gives you both options.
But I do agree, when testing stability I do it with HT & save a daily profile, & have an HT disabled profile (if I don't have a same gen chip without HT as well).


----------



## mk16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> What's the point of buying a 4770K and then turning off HT? Or testing with HT off if you intend to run with it on?


Was that directed at me?


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mk16*
> 
> Was that directed at me?


Yeah, I was curious what your strategy/long-term plan was. Benching and hoping for a better bin from a 4770K?


----------



## mk16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Yeah, I was curious what your strategy/long-term plan was. Benching and hoping for a better bin from a 4770K?


um think you need to look at my sig again....


Spoiler: Warning: did you look at my sig?!



also have no need for an i7
if i did because of multi threading i would have stayed amd
at least i know how to oc them.



but now settings that i knew where stable give me a bsod on start up
and on start-up after bsod windows keeps asking if i want to run a start up repair.

so im really starting to think my oc's ar stable its windows messing up on me and i need to reinstall.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mk16*
> 
> um think you need to look at my sig again....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: did you look at my sig?!
> 
> 
> 
> also have no need for an i7
> if i did because of multi threading i would have stayed amd
> at least i know how to oc them.
> 
> 
> 
> but now settings that i knew where stable give me a bsod on start up
> and on start-up after bsod windows keeps asking if i want to run a start up repair.
> 
> so im really starting to think my oc's ar stable its windows messing up on me and i need to reinstall.


I couldn't look at your sig because I was on mobile (why don't they support that anyway?), I was going on your comment that you had HT disabled. I didn't expect someone with a 4670K to specify a setting for HT.


----------



## mk16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> I couldn't look at your sig because I was on mobile (why don't they support that anyway?), I was going on your comment that you had HT disabled. I didn't expect someone with a 4670K to specify a setting for HT.


i just did it to cover all the bases to make sure it wasnt something like that making me unstable.

also stock i run fine at 1.069v but the moment i oc it get bsod out the a.....
could it be that windows home prem doesnt support ocing or something software wise?
because like i said something that was stable last boot up is no longer stable.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> because like i said something that was stable last boot up is no longer stable.


It was never stable ^.^

"Didn't crash for a while" is not really the same as stable


----------



## mk16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> It was never stable ^.^
> 
> "Didn't crash for a while" is not really the same as stable


then i must have a really crappy chip
1.27-1.28v for 4.2ghz

still think its windows though
keeps asking me to do a start up repair.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mk16*
> 
> then i must have a really crappy chip
> 1.27-1.28v for 4.2ghz
> 
> still think its windows though
> keeps asking me to do a start up repair.


You aren't overclocking the bus are you? Sounds like your overclocking may be silently corrupting data, but that usually doesn't happen with multiplier overclocks


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mk16*
> 
> then i must have a really crappy chip
> 1.27-1.28v for 4.2ghz
> 
> still think its windows though
> keeps asking me to do a start up repair.


Windows does that often when you crash in certain ways. Every time a boot fails, it'll throw that up automatically IIRC

Throwing too much voltage, especially vcore is also an issue. If you don't have a starting point such as:

1.23vcore, 1.9vrin with llc, 1.15 ring, 40x core, 33x uncore - increase core multi while stable but only while stable without changing any voltages

then i'd reccomend starting there. If you can only stabilize 41x on that profile, it's basically the worst chip recorded on OCN (or very close to it)


----------



## mk16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> You aren't overclocking the bus are you? Sounds like your overclocking may be silently corrupting data, but that usually doesn't happen with multiplier overclocks


uncore and core multi
never touched the pcie clock or the host clock or any of that, its all at auto....
wait a minute could leaving it at auto be messing it up?

also im getting a 280x by the 20 of next month so i'll reinstall because it switching brands (gt610 right now)
and try my hand at overclocking once more.

look at bios f8

whgat


----------



## Cyro999

What what? There's beta f8c and actual f8 (which you probably want)


----------



## mk16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> What what? There's beta f8c and actual f8 (which you probably want)


i was talking about how f8 says supports new 4th generation intel core processors
also im on f7 but yeah i'll probably get a 4gb usb format to fat32 and upgrade.


----------



## Cyro999

Yea, there are rumored Haswell refresh CPU's. Maybe not-so rumored recently


----------



## szeged

arent the refreshes all non K cpus?


----------



## Mysterion90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> arent the refreshes all non K cpus?


It seems so. At least all info currently available shows no k cpus.

btw I've given up getting to 4.6Ghz

1.45v seems to be not enough









I just don't get it what kind of chip I have:

Stock 1.01v
4.0Ghz 1.10v
4.2Ghz 1.15v
4.3Ghz 1.21v
4.4Ghz 1.3v
4.5Ghz 1.4v
4.6Ghz ?

Is this an average or below average chip?


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysterion90*
> 
> It seems so. At least all info currently available shows no k cpus.
> 
> btw I've given up getting to 4.6Ghz
> 
> 1.45v seems to be not enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just don't get it what kind of chip I have:
> 
> Stock 1.01v
> 4.0Ghz 1.10v
> 4.2Ghz 1.15v
> 4.3Ghz 1.21v
> 4.4Ghz 1.3v
> 4.5Ghz 1.4v
> 4.6Ghz ?
> 
> Is this an average or below average chip?


What's your temps?

Air cooling is limiting you. Are you delided?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> 4.3Ghz 1.21v
> 4.4Ghz 1.3v
> 4.5Ghz 1.4v


Looks to me like you're throwing far too much vcore without dealing with other stuff properly (vrin is the big one most people miss)

It's not a multiplier vs vcore like you state


----------



## MeneerVent

I apparently can run a 33x cache multiplier with a 46x core multiplier. And I can run 27x cache and 47x cache multiplier. Which one is better? Am going for the 47x clock for now, but does anyone have a idea about why my cache sucks so hard?

Oh yeah, cache ran at 1,3v and the core at 1,4vcore with a input voltage of 2,15.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MeneerVent*
> 
> I apparently can run a 33x cache multiplier with a 46x core multiplier. And I can run 27x cache and 47x cache multiplier. Which one is better? Am going for the 47x clock for now, but does anyone have a idea about why my cache sucks so hard?
> 
> Oh yeah, cache ran at 1,3v and the core at 1,4vcore with a input voltage of 2,15.


Erm Cache should be at ~1.1-1.15 for your cache multipliers. With a 46x multi, you should try vcore of ~1.3v with Input of ~2v. And increase vcore and input to get your multiplier stable. I only require 1.15v for a cache multi of 40x.


----------



## overclocktr

İntel i5 4670k 4.5 hz stablite

: Thumb:: Thumb:: Thumb:


----------



## Cyro999

Use cpu-z 1.64.0


----------



## coelacanth

@Cyro999 or anyone else. Can BSOD 124 be related to VRIN (aka Eventual aka VCCIN)? While working my way up to 4.5 I didn't really touch VRIN too much, despite raising VID from 1.138v to 1.280v and Cache Voltage from 1.090v to 1.15v.

My current OC is this:

45x core
1.280v VID; 1.312v Vcore under load
42x uncore
1.15v Cache voltage; 1.208v under load
1.78v VRIN; 1.840v under load (LLC on Auto)

VRIN is set to .5v above VID.

I was at 4.5GHz at 1.225v VID (42x uncore) testing with x264 while web browsing, and then doing some benching. BF4 started giving me BSOD 124s until I worked my way up to 1.280v VID.


----------



## overclocktr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overclocktr*
> 
> İntel i5 4670k 4.5 hz stablite
> 
> : Thumb:: Thumb:: Thumb:


Friends,

Voltage and other equipment ICC necessary adjustments did I do now see on the screen is the result, I noktu DH 10 cooling kullanıyo purposes i5 4670 for the 5 GHz in you missing me or not where I more voltage've given situation exists if you declare 5GHz do I think


----------



## overclocktr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> @Cyro999 or anyone else. Can BSOD 124 be related to VRIN (aka Eventual aka VCCIN)? While working my way up to 4.5 I didn't really touch VRIN too much, despite raising VID from 1.138v to 1.280v and Cache Voltage from 1.090v to 1.15v.
> 
> My current OC is this:
> 
> 45x core
> 1.280v VID; 1.312v Vcore under load
> 42x uncore
> 1.15v Cache voltage; 1.208v under load
> 1.78v VRIN; 1.840v under load (LLC on Auto)
> 
> VRIN is set to .5v above VID.
> 
> I was at 4.5GHz at 1.225v VID (42x uncore) testing with x264 while web browsing, and then doing some benching. BF4 started giving me BSOD 124s until I worked my way up to 1.280v VID.


Hi,
i5 4670k and for the values that give a visual of the addresses on the map paylaşabilirmis bios cpu your tan


----------



## Wirerat

I am going to resubmit after I get home today. I just got my CLP in yesterday and I am stable at 4.8ghz now.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> @Cyro999 or anyone else. Can BSOD 124 be related to VRIN (aka Eventual aka VCCIN)? While working my way up to 4.5 I didn't really touch VRIN too much, despite raising VID from 1.138v to 1.280v and Cache Voltage from 1.090v to 1.15v.
> 
> My current OC is this:
> 
> 45x core
> 1.280v VID; 1.312v Vcore under load
> 42x uncore
> 1.15v Cache voltage; 1.208v under load
> 1.78v VRIN; 1.840v under load (LLC on Auto)
> 
> VRIN is set to .5v above VID.
> 
> I was at 4.5GHz at 1.225v VID (42x uncore) testing with x264 while web browsing, and then doing some benching. BF4 started giving me BSOD 124s until I worked my way up to 1.280v VID.


If it's too low, yes

Manual it and throw it 0.6 above vcore (around ~1.3 and ~1.9) with vrin

If you're getting 124's you're not really certain of, i'd run uncore 33x meanwhile just because


----------



## Wirerat

Updated Entry.

Username: Wirerat
CPU Model: 4670k
Core Multiplier: 48
CPU VID: 1.395
Vcore: 1.428
Uncore Multiplier: 42
Uncore Voltage: 1.31
Cooling Solution: H110 Delided CLP on die Geild Solutions on IHS
Stability Test: IBT standard. prime 27.9 small FFT 2 hours
Batch Number: L332B788 MALAY
Ram Speed: 2600 MHZ
Ram Voltage: 1.72
Input Voltage: 1.91
LLC Setting: AUTO
Motherboard ASUS Z87 Plus


----------



## VindalooJim

Hello I have just received my 4770k today







It is made in Costa Rica and the batch # is 3334B908

Is this a good batch?


----------



## Alxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> Hello I have just received my 4770k today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is made in Costa Rica and the batch # is 3334B908
> 
> Is this a good batch?


You can try ask @hwbot http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=73933

Sadly most Costa Rica Haswell CPU's are not so good when it comes to low Vcore for a certain Ghz.
Also it sems that old Batch Numbers more often provided good low Vcore CPU's.

But good Luck


----------



## koebner

Hello fellas, great thanks for the tutorials i got my data here check please becuase i want to reduce something i am totatlly stable

nickname:
koebner

-i7 4770k = 4.4ghz
-ratio cache=3.6
-vcore=1.257
-Vcache=1.149
-Vrin=1.950
Memory voltage 1.5

multipler =16x

Test
*Intel Xtreme Utility = for 7 hours
*










BTW= where i can get the VID in Gigabyte i just modified the vcore vcache overridevoltage thats all but other volts seems that i havent touch it


----------



## brandon88tube

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derp*
> 
> Looking for ring/uncore voltage monitor, not VRIN.


I don't know which Gigabyte board you have, but the GA-Z87X-OC definitely has VRING voltage readings. hwmonitor may not show it, but if you use something like hwinfo then it should.


----------



## locx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *locx*
> 
> 
> 
> I ran overnight like that with Vcore 1.257. Do you think that's a valid result or should I have included FPU test as well or something else?
> 
> EDIT: I tried a game (Guild Wars 2) and it crashed within minutes) This was the case at 4.5 GHz as well, 1.21V ran overnight fine, but even 1.22V gave me a crash every now and then. Should I just increase voltage?


Bump, any help with this? Is there anything else to be done about this other than upping the Vcore? i tried setting RAM speed 1600 -> 1333 MHz, didn't have any effect, should I fiddle with uncore or leave it at auto for now, could there be something else?


----------



## Derp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon88tube*
> 
> I don't know which Gigabyte board you have, but the GA-Z87X-OC definitely has VRING voltage readings. hwmonitor may not show it, but if you use something like hwinfo then it should.


Can you provide an example of this with a screen shot? I have the Z87x-UD3R. Hwinfo and hwmonitor both lack a sensor. Hwmonitor has a llc/ring offset reading but it just says +0.000.


----------



## brandon88tube

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derp*
> 
> Can you provide an example of this with a screen shot? I have the Z87x-UD3R. Hwinfo and hwmonitor both lack a sensor. Hwmonitor has a llc/ring offset reading but it just says +0.000.


 vring_reading.png 31k .png file
 I actually find Gigabyte to provide quite a bit that other companies don't for similar prices. You should actually do some more research into some of these things before just blanket stating you won't get Gigabyte anymore unless all your experiences were horrible, which would be understandable.

EDIT: Also, since the OC has direct connections for a multimeter I could show you that as well if I had one handy.


----------



## Derp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon88tube*
> 
> vring_reading.png 31k .png file
> I actually find Gigabyte to provide quite a bit that other companies don't for similar prices. You should actually do some more research into some of these things before just blanket stating you won't get Gigabyte anymore unless all your experiences were horrible, which would be understandable.
> 
> EDIT: Also, since the OC has direct connections for a multimeter I could show you that as well if I had one handy.


Must be only for the OC board then. That sensor is definitely not there for me. And yea, I have good reasons to not be interested in Gigabyte for *MY* next purchase but I'm not saying they're necessarily a bad choice for others.

I don't want my uncore to turbo to 4GHz when it's set to 34x. I don't want my uncore to stay pegged at full speed during idle when it's set to anything other than 34x. I want to be able to disable things like HPET and spread spectrum. I want to be able to monitor my uncore voltage with software.

Most people don't care about any of those things but it looks like I should have chosen MSI or Asus who had these features or fixes since release. My board having a defective audio chip out of the box is just the cherry on top. (I know this can happen with all motherboards, just saying)


----------



## Tmfs

Maybe third times a charm for me? Went in to MC today asked if I could look in case and went through about 20 Malays with none of the batches looking that great. Last two chips were Costa Rica, one 3333CXXX and the other 3329B596. My current chip is a 3333C121 which is pretty average (4.4 @ 1.27v) so I decided to give the latter a try.

Quick 30min p95 v27.9 @ x45multi, x34uncore, 1.225vcore, VRIN and Ring stock, 1600 CL11 RAM, stock VID 1.07v, H100i





Going to test with p95 v28.1 and will report back more info later.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *locx*
> 
> Bump, any help with this? Is there anything else to be done about this other than upping the Vcore? i tried setting RAM speed 1600 -> 1333 MHz, didn't have any effect, should I fiddle with uncore or leave it at auto for now, could there be something else?


What BSOD codes are you getting? I had mine at 4.5GHz with 1.225 VID and can run x264 all day. Within minutes of starting BF4 I get BSOD 124 (which usually indicates you need to add Vcore).

Until you get your core stable don't mess with uncore. Deal with uncore once you have a stable core OC.


----------



## locx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> What BSOD codes are you getting? I had mine at 4.5GHz with 1.225 VID and can run x264 all day. Within minutes of starting BF4 I get BSOD 124 (which usually indicates you need to add Vcore).
> 
> Until you get your core stable don't mess with uncore. Deal with uncore once you have a stable core OC.


Checked a few from minidump and they all seemed to be 0x00000124. I just find it a bit odd that you can do something 100% CPU stressing without issues when something taxing but not quite 100% crashes you easily.


----------



## brandon88tube

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derp*
> 
> Must be only for the OC board then. That sensor is definitely not there for me. And yea, I have good reasons to not be interested in Gigabyte for *MY* next purchase but I'm not saying they're necessarily a bad choice for others.
> 
> I don't want my uncore to turbo to 4GHz when it's set to 34x. I don't want my uncore to stay pegged at full speed during idle when it's set to anything other than 34x. I want to be able to disable things like HPET and spread spectrum. I want to be able to monitor my uncore voltage with software.
> 
> Most people don't care about any of those things but it looks like I should have chosen MSI or Asus who had these features or fixes since release. My board having a defective audio chip out of the box is just the cherry on top. (I know this can happen with all motherboards, just saying)


Yeah, I understand that everyone has their own preferences and you can get whatever *you* want. I was just saying that maybe you should have done some more research, if having that stuff was so important, before purchasing a motherboard. Also, I find that odd that they wouldn't have a sensor for something like that on your board. Maybe that was one of their ways of saving some money.


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alxx*
> 
> You can try ask @hwbot http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=73933
> 
> Sadly most Costa Rica Haswell CPU's are not so good when it comes to low Vcore for a certain Ghz.
> Also it sems that old Batch Numbers more often provided good low Vcore CPU's.
> 
> But good Luck


Thanks, do you think I should take it back before opening it?


----------



## Alxx

The chances that you will get a good Cost Rica CPU are very low. I personally would take it back and look out somewhere else for a good Malaysia batch. The batch list from Hwbot should be helpful while looking for a good batch. If doutful of a batch just ask there. If you buy a batch that has been proved to contain good CPU's chances are quite good to get something nice.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *locx*
> 
> Checked a few from minidump and they all seemed to be 0x00000124. I just find it a bit odd that you can do something 100% CPU stressing without issues when something taxing but not quite 100% crashes you easily.


Nothing is 100% CPU stressing, they just stress CPU in different ways.

Linx for example is designed to put maximum stress on FPU using now avx/avx2 instructions, it gets like >40 degrees hotter than maxing CPU with x264 on the same cooling to score >>200gflops.. but it also leaves a lot of the CPU idle


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> Thanks, do you think I should take it back before opening it?


I think you just have to try it out. When the 4770Ks came out most of the good chips were Costa Rica. If you look at the spreadsheet in the OP there are amazing Costa Rica's, and not so good ones. There are good Malays, and Malays that are terrible. It's all just silicon lottery, even in the same batch.


----------



## BoredErica

Different stress test can produce different Bsod codes.


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Different stress test can produce different Bsod codes.


I was thinking, for your list to make it properly scientific we really need a unified verification process of testing for stability instead of just taking what the chip owner deems as stable. That way we can really tell what chips are good and their % of good vs average vs bad.

For fair testing I'm all sure we could agree on something using a combination of x hours of x264, some prime and say half a day of gaming/general use upto a total of 24 hours for all testing parts


----------



## locx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Nothing is 100% CPU stressing, they just stress CPU in different ways.
> 
> Linx for example is designed to put maximum stress on FPU using now avx/avx2 instructions, it gets like >40 degrees hotter than maxing CPU with x264 on the same cooling to score >>200gflops.. but it also leaves a lot of the CPU idle


I see, p95 uses AVX instructions now too am I right?

But is AIDA64 Stress CPU only a valid option then or should you run FPU stress together with it? And since they all seem to be 124 errors, is there any possible solution than upping the Vcore? Seems weird that stress test passes 10 hours at 1.210V while YouTube made it crash at 1.220V (although that was only one instance).


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> I see, p95 uses AVX instructions now too am I right?


AVX is an instruction set, not really just a "thing" that can be used or not, it's always used differently

Looks like you just don't have enough vcore (if you set your uncore to 33x/1.15)

Prime used AVX for quite a while


----------



## locx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> AVX is an instruction set, not really just a "thing" that can be used or not, it's always used differently
> 
> Looks like you just don't have enough vcore (if you set your uncore to 33x/1.15)
> 
> Prime used AVX for quite a while


Figured something like that, I previously had Q6600 and I think it didn't say anything about AVX then, could be that I've been sleeping past too many tech changes last few years.

What do you mean about that uncore? I think both multiplier and voltage were set to auto, should I set them to some manual readings?


----------



## Cyro999

Better practice to use ~33x/1.15 while overclocking core as opposed to auto (which can turbo around and run ~40x) with auto voltage (which can go to 1.25v+ on auto uncore)


----------



## mrsus

Got my 4770k to 4.8 ghz , seem like a decent chip with 0.96 idle vcore.









Batch: L315B421
4.8 GHz 1.34 v
4.4 cache 1.2 v


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrsus*
> 
> Got my 4770k to 4.8 ghz , seem like a decent chip with 0.96 idle vcore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Batch: L315B421
> 4.8 GHz 1.34 v
> 4.4 cache 1.2 v


Use cpu-z 1.64.0 to see correct vcore


----------



## mav451

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrsus*
> 
> Got my 4770k to 4.8 ghz , seem like a decent chip with 0.96 idle vcore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Batch: L315B421
> 4.8 GHz 1.34 v
> 4.4 cache 1.2 v


You need to specify what stress tests you used for this...unless this is just a validation


----------



## fleetfeather

yeah, the L315 batches between L315B100 and L315B500 are all pretty good apparently. When I bought my current chip, I had a 50/50 shot of getting the batch I currently have or L315B370 (which does 4.8 @ 1.30v). I was so devo when I didn't get it haha


----------



## Alxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> yeah, the L315 batches between L315B100 and L315B500 are all pretty good apparently. When I bought my current chip, I had a 50/50 shot of getting the batch I currently have or L315B370 (which does 4.8 @ 1.30v). I was so devo when I didn't get it haha


Some Batch Numbers are definitely better than others.
I have I5 L315B373 and it does 4,7 @ 1,24.


----------



## Chemx

Speaking of batches, I have 4670K Costa Rica 3314B712. Any info on that one?


----------



## mk16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chemx*
> 
> Speaking of batches, I have 4670K Costa Rica 3314B712. Any info on that one?


i have a 4670k CR 3315B352
its not a very good chip.


----------



## DarkReign32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mk16*
> 
> i have a 4670k CR 3315B352
> its not a very good chip.


I have a CR batch 331. I can get to 4.8 @ 1.38 stable. I'm pretty sure I can push it to 5.0GHz but I'll probably need close to 1.5v. Batch isn't always indicative of quality or "overclockability" of the chip. Sometimes you get lucky, sometimes you dont. Check what your vcore reports at on stock speeds. Use cpu-z, run a cpu intensive program, and see what the vcore jumps to at the turbo clocks. Gives you a decent idea of overclock potential. That's how I did it with mine, and my friends 4770K (he has a garbage chip).


----------



## mk16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkReign32*
> 
> I have a CR batch 331. I can get to 4.8 @ 1.38 stable. I'm pretty sure I can push it to 5.0GHz but I'll probably need close to 1.5v. Batch isn't always indicative of quality or "overclockability" of the chip. Sometimes you get lucky, sometimes you dont. Check what your vcore reports at on stock speeds. Use cpu-z, run a cpu intensive program, and see what the vcore jumps to at the turbo clocks. Gives you a decent idea of overclock potential. That's how I did it with mine, and my friends 4770K (he has a garbage chip).


IBT
vcore on cpu-z 1.122
hwinfo 1.140
speed 3400.1mhz because i have turbo, hyper, speed step, and all cstates off right now.
i have a bad chip dont i?


----------



## Alxx

Good method to get VID:
Disable Turbo
Set to stock speed
Use Prime 26.6
Read with CPUZ 1.68 not 1.64 for VID


----------



## DarkReign32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mk16*
> 
> IBT
> vcore on cpu-z 1.122
> hwinfo 1.140
> speed 3400.1mhz because i have turbo, hyper, speed step, and all cstates off right now.
> i have a bad chip dont i?


1v CRAZY (TeamAU code: OPA)
1.1v average (TeamAU code: OK)
1.2v Not Good, go kill someone (TeamAU code: JUNK, pull out the 9V battery!)
What to Expect(On Average):
CPU OC Of Retail C0 Stepping on high-end Air/Water: Max Validation: 5.0-5.2GHz, Max Stable: 4.3-4.8GHz(Huge Range I know)

Sounds like you have an average chip. So at least it's not junk. But then again you never really know for sure what it'll do without a little fiddling around. What cooler are using you, or planning on using?


----------



## mk16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkReign32*
> 
> 1v CRAZY (TeamAU code: OPA)
> 1.1v average (TeamAU code: OK)
> 1.2v Not Good, go kill someone (TeamAU code: JUNK, pull out the 9V battery!)
> What to Expect(On Average):
> CPU OC Of Retail C0 Stepping on high-end Air/Water: Max Validation: 5.0-5.2GHz, Max Stable: 4.3-4.8GHz(Huge Range I know)
> 
> Sounds like you have an average chip. So at least it's not junk. But then again you never really know for sure what it'll do without a little fiddling around. What cooler are using you, or planning on using?


h80i stock fans
1500rpm on low loads/stock speeds
2400rpm on 8 hour gaming sprees/ benching.


----------



## DarkReign32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mk16*
> 
> h80i stock fans
> 1500rpm on low loads/stock speeds
> 2400rpm on 8 hour gaming sprees/ benching.


I don't see why you can't get up to 4.4-4.5. Do you plan on delidding? Btw 4.4-4.5 is about average.


----------



## mk16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkReign32*
> 
> I don't see why you can't get up to 4.4-4.5. Do you plan on delidding? Btw 4.4-4.5 is about average.


i have thought about it but under max load i get to like 70-73c
at like 1.15v 40x multi


----------



## DarkReign32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mk16*
> 
> i have thought about it but under max load i get to like 70-73c
> at like 1.15v 40x multi


What are you using to load the CPU? Are we talking gaming load or Prime?


----------



## mk16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkReign32*
> 
> What are you using to load the CPU? Are we talking gaming load or Prime?


ibt


----------



## DarkReign32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mk16*
> 
> ibt


You can test for stability using AIDA64, XTU or even x264. They'll produce less heat and give you more thermal headroom. You can try and get up to 4.2 and I think you can get there under 1.2v. Without throwing more money at it, you can look at delidding. It's cost effective. You don't have to use CLU/CLP. NT-H1 or AS Ceramique work well. They're not super expensive.

Even with the temps you're at now you have the thermal headroom. It's up to you how far you want to push, and what it's worth to you. Have you tried reseating the waterblock by chance? Again, not trying to insult you but those temps seem a bit on the high side. Mind you I haven't used a H80i with my 4670k. I'm basing that statement on reviews of the H80i.


----------



## mk16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkReign32*
> 
> You can test for stability using AIDA64, XTU or even x264. They'll produce less heat and give you more thermal headroom. You can try and get up to 4.2 and I think you can get there under 1.2v. Without throwing more money at it, you can look at delidding. It's cost effective. You don't have to use CLU/CLP. NT-H1 or AS Ceramique work well. They're not super expensive.
> 
> Even with the temps you're at now you have the thermal headroom. It's up to you how far you want to push, and what it's worth to you. Have you tried reseating the waterblock by chance? Again, not trying to insult you but those temps seem a bit on the high side. Mind you I haven't used a H80i with my 4670k. I'm basing that statement on reviews of the H80i.


im willing to push her to her knees
if i wasnt i would have bought a non-k cpu.


----------



## DarkReign32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mk16*
> 
> im willing to push her to her knees
> if i wasnt i would have bought a non-k cpu.


Lol good point! In that case what are you waiting for? Start playing with the multi and stress test it. 85-90C max. Have fun.


----------



## mk16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkReign32*
> 
> In that case what are you waiting for?


my 280x so i can play with her on a clean install.


----------



## VindalooJim

Hello guys!

This question has probbaly been asked time and time again so I apologise- what is the best speed of RAM to run with Haswell?

I currently I have 16 GB (4 dimms) of G.SKILL Ripjaws X 1600 Mhz CAS 8 (8-8-8-24-2T) F3-12800CL8D-8GBXM : http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231445


----------



## mk16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> Hello guys!
> 
> This question has probbaly been asked time and time again so I apologise- what is the best speed of RAM to run with Haswell?
> 
> I currently I have 16 GB (4 dimms) of G.SKILL Ripjaws X 1600 Mhz CAS 8 (8-8-8-24-2T) F3-12800CL8D-8GBXM : http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231445


going by intels site and asus specs for your mobo
the best speed to run would be 1600mhz after oc
1333mhz while trying to hit you ideal oc or at max oc
and up to 3000mhz at stock speeds- 4ghz.


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mk16*
> 
> going by intels site and asus specs for your mobo
> the best speed to run would be 1600mhz after oc
> 1333mhz while trying to hit you ideal oc or at max oc
> and up to 3000mhz at stock speeds- 4ghz.


Thanks mk16, so my current RAM is fine for Haswell and my chipset?


----------



## DarkReign32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mk16*
> 
> my 280x so i can play with her on a clean install.


Well fair enough! What brand did you buy? I was looking at those (when the prices were lower).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> Hello guys!
> 
> This question has probbaly been asked time and time again so I apologise- what is the best speed of RAM to run with Haswell?
> 
> I currently I have 16 GB (4 dimms) of G.SKILL Ripjaws X 1600 Mhz CAS 8 (8-8-8-24-2T) F3-12800CL8D-8GBXM : http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231445


Anandtech did an article about memory speed for gaming with Haswell. They concluded that higher speed ram at tighter timings did give a a decent (6-10% I believe) performance boost. I know the G.Skills you have overclock well but I'd be concerned with timing then the actual speed. IF you can get to higher speeds while maintaining tighter timings then it would be advantageous.

Here's the link:
http://www.anandtech.com/show/7364/memory-scaling-on-haswell

Also, on a side note, I went from using HyperX Genesis 1600Mhz to the G.Skill Trident @ 2400mhz. I saw an overall improvement in "smoothness" in gaming. I can't say for sure whether it was simply perception or a calculable effect. I sold my kit of Kingston's without having the chance to do any testing.


----------



## mk16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkReign32*
> 
> Well fair enough! What brand did you buy? I was looking at those (when the prices were lower).
> Anandtech did an article about memory speed for gaming with Haswell. They concluded that higher speed ram at tighter timings did give a a decent (6-10% I believe) performance boost. I know the G.Skills you have overclock well but I'd be concerned with timing then the actual speed. IF you can get to higher speeds while maintaining tighter timings then it would be advantageous.
> 
> Here's the link:
> http://www.anandtech.com/show/7364/memory-scaling-on-haswell
> 
> Also, on a side note, I went from using HyperX Genesis 1600Mhz to the G.Skill Trident @ 2400mhz. I saw an overall improvement in "smoothness" in gaming. I can't say for sure whether it was simply perception or a calculable effect. I sold my kit of Kingston's without having the chance to do any testing.


gigabyte
also check shopblt.
i got my gigy for $335


----------



## DarkReign32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mk16*
> 
> gigabyte
> also check shopblt.
> i got my gigy for $335


Damn that's a good price. I should buy a second to cfx with my Ghz on my other rig.


----------



## BoredErica

Internet is back, charting begins in a few hours.


----------



## mk16

after watching a few videos i really want to delid


----------



## DarkReign32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mk16*
> 
> after watching a few videos i really want to delid


Get 'er done! I've used the vice method on my 4670k and the razor + plastic card method on my friends 4770k. Neither could be easier. if your'e squeamish about using a hammer go with the razor and plastic card. I used a laminated card. It was thin enough to slip around the edges. I didn't go directly through from corner to corner just in case. But it was simple.


----------



## mk16

>see that hxinfo is reporting ddr voltage at 1.488v
>bios confirms it
>set voltage from auto to manual (1.5v)
>ddr voltage still at 1.488v
>set voltage to 1.505v
>mobo confirms
>hwinfo still says its at 1.488v
ugh


----------



## Horsemama1956

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkReign32*
> 
> Well fair enough! What brand did you buy? I was looking at those (when the prices were lower).
> Anandtech did an article about memory speed for gaming with Haswell. They concluded that higher speed ram at tighter timings did give a a decent (6-10% I believe) performance boost. I know the G.Skills you have overclock well but I'd be concerned with timing then the actual speed. IF you can get to higher speeds while maintaining tighter timings then it would be advantageous.
> 
> Here's the link:
> http://www.anandtech.com/show/7364/memory-scaling-on-haswell
> 
> Also, on a side note, I went from using HyperX Genesis 1600Mhz to the G.Skill Trident @ 2400mhz. I saw an overall improvement in "smoothness" in gaming. I can't say for sure whether it was simply perception or a calculable effect. I sold my kit of Kingston's without having the chance to do any testing.


The gains in that article come from super high end tri fire. You will not notice a difference anywhere else unless benchmarking. Not sure where they get off recommending 1866-2400Mhz memory for gaming and everyday usage when the difference is like a frame. You could literally make that up by overclocking an extra 10 Mhz or something.


----------



## GeneO

Software reading of voltages are not very accurate.

If you suspect memory, you could also add a positive offset to the system agent voltage (VCCSA). Add something like +.05, but keep the absolute value of it under 1 V.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mk16*
> 
> im willing to push her to her knees
> if i wasnt i would have bought a non-k cpu.


So test with x264 or prime 27.9 custom fft 1344-1344 and ramp up the multi!


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alxx*
> 
> Some Batch Numbers are definitely better than others.
> I have I5 L315B373 and it does 4,7 @ 1,24.


Ahh sorry, I should've added that I was talking about 4770k batches, rather than 4670k batches. I don't know much on the i5 batches unfortunately


----------



## mk16

ok brute force time
she doesnt want to run faster so im zap her @$$ to get her in to gear
1.2v in bois
1.21 in hwinfo

1344 ftts prime 27.9

6 minutes in

will drop volts by 0.01 after 20 minutes
or just up the multi one notch.

also amd taught me to turn off all virtualization tech so i did that this time too.


----------



## fleetfeather

I've heard far too many people complaining about voltages, temperatures, and "bad chips". Time to unsub.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> I've heard far too many people complaining about voltages, temperatures, and "bad chips". Time to unsub.


*NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*


----------



## mk16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> *NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*


meh give him time he'll come back

done see how he expected much better
this is the haswell overclocking thread, people are going to pop in here and talk about their chips on a daily bases.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> *NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*


You've got far more patience than me my friend







You've put together a killer guide and I hope more newcomers to haswell read it properly before they post (and/or complain)


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> I hope more newcomers to haswell read it


lol


----------



## DarkReign32

why unsub? its a community. the idea is to share and help along the way. if you have more experience be patient and offer it. come on guys. everyone starts off learning at one point or another.


----------



## angelotti

For those of you wondering about 331 Costa Rica chips.., mine is bach *3315B357 4670K* and i can safely say that it is garbage.
I was previously complaining about lack of LLC on my asrock MB, but asrock did answer to my mail (after about a week) and told me that they made a mistake in the first mail and that 'disabled' actually equaled to level 1 LLC, not the other way around. And given me a "custom" bios to test.
Sure enough, this one doesn't drop the input voltage under load, so i ruled that out as the culprit for the instability of the OC. As *DarkReign32* suggested, i loaded bios defaults than set 'turbo' to disabled and tested Vcore under load (VID actually because HWiNFO does not display Vcore on my Z87M Extreme4). It idle'd at *0.710V* and *1.100 to 1.105V* under load (x264, prime95 and aida FPU only).. So it's not bad at all, but when it comes to OC, i can do *42 at 1.280V* with *cache at 33 at 1.2V* and *'input voltage' at 1.950*. For *43* i need *1.31V* with *cache at 33 at 1.2V* and same input (1.950V) to pass x264 and IntelBurnTest 10 loops at High *but* i get 124 BSOD under prime Small FFT's within 2-3 minutes. I guess it wants more "juice". So. *AVOID* this batch.
At 4.3GHz (over 95°C under prime) it si about 6% faster than my 2500k at 4.5GHz (except for x264, about 19% faster), but with my current cooler i had my 2500k at 4.8GHz under 85°C on prime. When i "upgraded" to Haswell i gave my Sandy Bridge system to my sister but now i think i'm going to switch back, because it turned out to be a downgrade.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> but when it comes to OC, i can do 42 at 1.280V with cache at 33 at 1.2V and 'input voltage' at 1.950. For 43 i need 1.31V with cache at 33 at 1.2V


What can you get in terms of core multi for x264 with 1.23vcore, 1.85vrin, 33x/1.15 cache? Only ~40-41?


----------



## Alxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Ahh sorry, I should've added that I was talking about 4770k batches, rather than 4670k batches. I don't know much on the i5 batches unfortunately


I know, did not want to criticize in any way







Just wanted to tell that 315 was also good with I5.
315B515 was a very good Batch the worst I5 CPU's did around 1,25 for 4,5.


----------



## FractinJex

for anyone interested the MC in Houston currently has a crappy batch of 4770k's 3332B batch...we have gone thorugh about 7 of them all terrible and required 1.275-1.375 for average of 4.5ghz....none of the chips were capable of 4.7ghz under 1.4v

All chips tested on a MSI Xpower and Asus Maximus Formula

I would wait a week or two for a new stock...also MC allows returns up to 14 days and we have returned a number of 4770k's lol just don't make it to obv
















also wanted to note something odd we noticed...on this batch the overhead is bad but the temps on the chips are lower than normal without delidding....this 3332b batch compared to several others 4770k's runs cooler without a delid by about 5-7c on water....

4.5ghz 1.29v B# 3332b max temp 83c XTU 1 hour

4.5ghz 1.29v B# 315c max temp 89c XTU 1 hour

identical bios profile asus formula

same ambient.


----------



## BoredErica

That's not terrible. That's average.


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> So test with x264 or prime 27.9 custom fft 1344-1344 and ramp up the multi!


nice to see you helping people squeeze out bsod's faster with 1344-1344











































Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FractinJex*
> 
> for anyone interested the MC in Houston currently has a crappy batch of 4770k's 3332B batch...we have gone thorugh about 7 of them all terrible and required 1.275-1.375 for average of 4.5ghz....none of the chips were capable of 4.7ghz under 1.4v
> 
> All chips tested on a MSI Xpower and Asus Maximus Formula
> 
> I would wait a week or two for a new stock...also MC allows returns up to 14 days and we have returned a number of 4770k's lol just don't make it to obv


1.275v for 4.5ghz isn't thaaaaat bad







sure there are better ones, that lottery is hard to win.

there was this one website, i forgot the name of it







it's a place where you could buy the pre-overclocked chips with guaranteed results.
ie: you want a chip that does 5.0ghz with 1.29v , it might be there for an outrageous price but it would be guaranteed to run xghz xv

going to search for it later for fun


----------



## FractinJex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> That's not terrible. That's average.


ha to me it sucks comprared to my 4.9ghz at 1.4v which is stil running tops btw...and had her running over 1.5v for sometime as well....btw its Clexzor from early int he post lol









ive been messing with chips and stuff again


----------



## BoredErica

Still just average.


----------



## angelotti

...


----------



## FractinJex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Still just average.










Time to cook some cpu's!!!


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angelotti*
> 
> I am baffled by this!, i tried what you suggested and for the short testing that i have done it passed.
> *41 at 1.23 Vcore with 33 cache at 1.15 and 1.85 Vrin*, passed:
> 3 loops of x264 (2nd pass)
> one hour of 1080p encode with VidCoder (handbrake mod)
> IntelBurnTest 10 runs at standard
> AND 30 minutes of prime *small FFT's*.
> The only time i managed a prime small fft without BSOD (~20 min) was on 42 at 1.280V with 1.950Vrin.
> I'm going to try 42 multi with these voltages but, is this an indication that all the 124 and 101 BSOD's that i've experienced until now were because of too high vcore and/or vrin voltages?


Leave out the small fft's. Throwing too much volts can hurt you, which is why i always say to test this kind of way (varying multi, not a bunch of voltages) at first


----------



## brandon88tube

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> nice to see you helping people squeeze out bsod's faster with 1344-1344


I'm glad it was suggested to use this because it saved me hours of pointless time to find out it wasn't even close to being stable. +1 my buddy


----------



## BoredErica

Still busy catching up but I want to get this in for now: I think I may be witnessing possible degredation on my CPU. This is x46/43 1.42/1.28 2.15v Vrin. I subject my CPU to chess load every single night and game by day, so the toll on my CPU is much greater than the average person.

Last week I've been doing chess nightly as normal and discovering that the Bsods are occuring now more frequently, a bit more than I am comfortable with. At first I thought it was due to the switchup in the chess engine I was using, but that's not really the case. Running x264, the average run was 2:49 before Bsod. That's not even 3 minutes on pass2. Upping voltage to 1.425v Vcore and 2.2v Vrin showed a decrease of average time til' bsod to 2:33 which is likely just statistical noise. I did run TEN runs to get stasitical reliability however.

I remember passing multiple x264 passes when I first considered my OC stable, up to x10 I believe. That is a far cry from averaging a Bsod before one run is finished. The difference is too large to be just up to pure luck on both parts. 10 runs is what, I don't know... well, easily over an hour. Hour+ is a large difference compared to 3 minutes. The difference is too large, something else is going on. Even if I accuse myself of being an idiot and not testing x46 well enough during testing, there is no way the CPU can pass 10 pass, then on average not half half a pass. After TEN rounds of testing. For reference, I never bothered in the past to test x264 stability once I put vrin to 2.15 because testing average time til bsod took so long because it took so long to Bsod, I didn't have the hours to burn for that kind of testing. And here I was able to do 10 rounds of testing on x46 and another 10 with elevated voltages for a total of 20 runs. When in the past it took so long to bsod, doing 5 was out of the question.

So something else is happening. For testing purposes I drove the uncore down to x34 but left uncore voltage at 1.28v.

Currently running x45/44, 1.35v/1.28v 2v Vrin.

More checks will be done in the future when I have time.

Running x45 is a known Prime-stable fallback. So far for 24 hours straight it has held up to chess load and BF3 load flawlessly.

Also noteworthy, I've still had zero Bsods during Bf3 or Skyrim even on x46. The bsods only occured on stress test or on chess. This was how it was since the start of x46 for me, it's just that I feel the bsods during chess are getting more frequent. Could I just run x46 for gaming and x45 for chess? Well, yes. But that's an ugly solution and on the chance that there is degredation, this would be a bad move.

I still have some analysis on power saving functionality of Haswell which I wrote but didn't finalize yet.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon88tube*
> 
> I'm glad it was suggested to use this because it saved me hours of pointless time to find out it wasn't even close to being stable. +1 my buddy


Yeah, I started doing this (1344) test a while back. With Sandy it used to be that if you could pass a high-memory IBT, you were golden, any P95 would follow without any problem. I though I had a lower voltage stable clock based on IBT with 10G of RAM, but when I ran the p95 1344k, bang 124 BSOD. These chips are finicky to overclock. It took more vcore and vring plus a boost to VCCSA and Vram=1.51v to get my mere 4.2 stable at about 1.168 vcore (1.150 VID). I am running 2 stcks of Sniper 1866 CL9 RAM on XMP.

I have my LLC set to 1. Perhaps I need to mess around with it and digital i/o voltage,


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Still busy catching up but I want to get this in for now: I think I may be witnessing possible degredation on my CPU. This is x46/43 1.42/1.28 2.15v Vrin. I subject my CPU to chess load every single night and game by day, so the toll on my CPU is much greater than the average person.
> 
> Last week I've been doing chess nightly as normal and discovering that the Bsods are occuring now more frequently, a bit more than I am comfortable with. At first I thought it was due to the switchup in the chess engine I was using, but that's not really the case. Running x264, the average run was 2:49 before Bsod. That's not even 3 minutes on pass2. Upping voltage to 1.425v Vcore and 2.2v Vrin showed a decrease of average time til' bsod to 2:33 which is likely just statistical noise. I did run TEN runs to get stasitical reliability however.
> 
> I remember passing multiple x264 passes when I first considered my OC stable, up to x10 I believe. That is a far cry from averaging a Bsod before one run is finished. The difference is too large to be just up to pure luck on both parts. 10 runs is what, I don't know... well, easily over an hour. Hour+ is a large difference compared to 3 minutes. The difference is too large, something else is going on. Even if I accuse myself of being an idiot and not testing x46 well enough during testing, there is no way the CPU can pass 10 pass, then on average not half half a pass. After TEN rounds of testing. For reference, I never bothered in the past to test x264 stability once I put vrin to 2.15 because testing average time til bsod took so long because it took so long to Bsod, I didn't have the hours to burn for that kind of testing. And here I was able to do 10 rounds of testing on x46 and another 10 with elevated voltages for a total of 20 runs. When in the past it took so long to bsod, doing 5 was out of the question.
> 
> So something else is happening. For testing purposes I drove the uncore down to x34 but left uncore voltage at 1.28v.
> 
> Currently running x45/44, 1.35v/1.28v 2v Vrin.
> 
> More checks will be done in the future when I have time.
> Running x45 is a known Prime-stable fallback. So far for 24 hours straight it has held up to chess load and BF3 load flawlessly.
> Also noteworthy, I've still had zero Bsods during Bf3 or Skyrim even on x46. The bsods only occured on stress test or on chess. This was how it was since the start of x46 for me, it's just that I feel the bsods during chess are getting more frequent. Could I just run x46 for gaming and x45 for chess? Well, yes. But that's an ugly solution and on the chance that there is degredation, this would be a bad move.
> 
> I still have some analysis on power saving functionality of Haswell which I wrote but didn't finalize yet.


How are your temps during those chess runs?


----------



## Tmfs

Username: Tmfs
CPU Model: 4770k
Core Multiplier: x46
CPU VID: 1.280v (Stock VID 1.07v)
Vcore: 1.296v
Uncore Multiplier: x40
Uncore Voltage: 1.1v
Cooling Solution: H100i Performance Fan Profile in 500R
Stability Test: P95 27.9 6+ hours
Batch Number: 3329B596
Ram Speed: 2133 10-10-10-26
Ram Voltage: 1.370v
Input Voltage: 1.9v
LLC Setting: extreme
Motherboard: Gigabyte UD4H

Forgot to take a picture when I got up today will run again tonight and get a screenshot up.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angelotti*
> 
> For those of you wondering about 331 Costa Rica chips.., mine is bach *3315B357 4670K* and i can safely say that it is garbage.
> I was previously complaining about lack of LLC on my asrock MB, but asrock did answer to my mail (after about a week) and told me that they made a mistake in the first mail and that 'disabled' actually equaled to level 1 LLC, not the other way around. And given me a "custom" bios to test.
> Sure enough, this one doesn't drop the input voltage under load, so i ruled that out as the culprit for the instability of the OC. As *DarkReign32* suggested, i loaded bios defaults than set 'turbo' to disabled and tested Vcore under load (VID actually because HWiNFO does not display Vcore on my Z87M Extreme4). It idle'd at *0.710V* and *1.100 to 1.105V* under load (x264, prime95 and aida FPU only).. So it's not bad at all, but when it comes to OC, i can do *42 at 1.280V* with *cache at 33 at 1.2V* and *'input voltage' at 1.950*. For *43* i need *1.31V* with *cache at 33 at 1.2V* and same input (1.950V) to pass x264 and IntelBurnTest 10 loops at High *but* i get 124 BSOD under prime Small FFT's within 2-3 minutes. I guess it wants more "juice". So. *AVOID* this batch.
> At 4.3GHz (over 95°C under prime) it si about 6% faster than my 2500k at 4.5GHz (except for x264, about 19% faster), but with my current cooler i had my 2500k at 4.8GHz under 85°C on prime. When i "upgraded" to Haswell i gave my Sandy Bridge system to my sister but now i think i'm going to switch back, because it turned out to be a downgrade.


In my opinion the whole batch thing is kind of overblown. In addition people don't understand what the batch numbers mean. When your batch number is 3315B357 and you say "avoid Costa Rica batch 331, it sucks" that doesn't make sense.

Saying Costa Rica batch 331 is redundant. The first "3" means Costa Rica. The Costa Rica foundry's plant code is 3.

The second 3 is the year it was made (2013).

The third and fourth numbers are the week it was made. So saying 331 indicates a CPU made in Costa Rica in 2013 anywhere from week 10 to week 19. Effectively you're saying that all the CPUs made between week 1 and week 19 suck when you say "batch 331 sucks." That's almost 5 months of production and I guarantee there are thousands of golden chips made in the first 5 months of 2013.

Letters / digits 5 through 8 are the lot number. So even within 3315 (Costa Rica CPUs made in week 15 of 2013) there are many different lots.

Lastly, even people with the exact same batches and even the same lot get chips that OC differently.

I'm not saying there is nothing to batch numbers, but it's definitely overhyped. At a bare minimum you need to list the first 4 digits (or letters since some plant codes are letters, e.g. L is Malaysia) to even identify the time period and location of origin of an Intel CPU.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> How are your temps during those chess runs?


Temps do not exceed 80C max and average at 70s, maybe lower.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Temps do not exceed 80C max and average at 70s, maybe lower.


I was thinking about your post about the suspected degradation. When is the last time you reinstalled windows ? it is possible your install has became somewhat corrupt due to bsod ing many many times.







Maybe not likely but possible. I would rule it out at any rate though.


----------



## mav451

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*


Haha yeah I made the same comment about batch numbers a couple weeks ago too. Four numbers is the way to go.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav451*
> 
> Haha yeah I made the same comment about batch numbers a couple weeks ago too. Four numbers is the way to go.


I think i responded to that to agree, I had noticed before a few people were just listing the 3 numbers which aren't useful as batch info, but hadn't looked at the op in a long time & didn't realize that was how they were going into the spreadsheet.
Wish I had seen that sooner, much too late now to fix it with so many posts in here though.


----------



## xSDMx

I'm at a bit of a loss with my 4770k.

It can easily hit 4.5 GHz stable (overnight Prime95 blend and LinX) at 1.28v vcore with 2x4 GB 2133 MHz @ 9-11-11-28 on 1.5v without breaking 75C (custom loop).

Reaching 4.7 GHz has, however, proved challenging. I upped my vcore to 1.35v and would get 9C BSODs after an hour of Prime95. Thinking my IMC was the culprit, I backed my memory off of XMP and lowered it to 1600 MHz. Still nothing! So, I dropped my cache from 42 to 35, fixed VRING at 1.2v. raised memory to 1.65v, boosted VCCIO and VCCSA +0.15v, bumped VCCIN to 2.0v (initial and eventual), disabled spread spectrum, and set LLC to level eight. No change - still "earned" a 9C after two hours of Prime95. Frustrated, I reset my BIOS, re-enabled XMP, fixed vcore to 1.375v and left everything else stock. Was able to successfully stress test overnight @ 4.7 GHz.

Am I missing something, or is it really possible for a 200 MHz bump to require a 7.5% increase in vcore? I'm not even at a temperature wall, I just don't want to run my CPU higher than 1.35v. I suppose I should be thankful that my 4770k can reach 4.5 GHz, but considering it has an idle voltage of 0.016v, I was hoping for so much more...


----------



## mk16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xSDMx*
> 
> I'm at a bit of a loss with my 4770k.
> 
> It can easily hit 4.5 GHz stable (overnight Prime95 blend and LinX) at 1.28v vcore with 2x4 GB 2133 MHz @ 9-11-11-28 on 1.5v without breaking 75C (custom loop).
> 
> Reaching 4.7 GHz has, however, proved challenging. I upped my vcore to 1.35v and would get 9C BSODs after an hour of Prime95. Thinking my IMC was the culprit, I backed my memory off of XMP and lowered it to 1600 MHz. Still nothing! So, I dropped my cache from 42 to 35, fixed VRING at 1.2v. raised memory to 1.65v, boosted VCCIO and VCCSA +0.15v, bumped VCCIN to 2.0v (initial and eventual), disabled spread spectrum, and set LLC to level eight. No change - still "earned" a 9C after two hours of Prime95. Frustrated, I reset my BIOS, re-enabled XMP, fixed vcore to 1.375v and left everything else stock. Was able to successfully stress test overnight @ 4.7 GHz.
> 
> Am I missing something, or is it really possible for a 200 MHz bump to require a 7.5% increase in vcore? I'm not even at a temperature wall, I just don't want to run my CPU higher than 1.35v. I suppose I should be thankful that my 4770k can reach 4.5 GHz, but considering it has an idle voltage of 0.016v, I was hoping for so much more...


to my knowledge it is pretty standard to need a huge boost in voltage to get over the 4.5 hump on most if not all chips.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> I was thinking about your post about the suspected degradation. When is the last time you reinstalled windows ? it is possible your install has became somewhat corrupt due to bsod ing many many times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe not likely but possible. I would rule it out at any rate though.


It's possible. I've bsoded many, many times not just from trying to jump over the voltage wall, but also from doing many tests for this thread. But that doesn't fully explain why I would pass 10 pass of x264 but struggle to pass half a pass now. A lot of Bsods I've had were before I settled on my x46 OC. If extra bsods caused it then it must have occured after I got x46 OC which is within two months. Still possible though. In that time I was trying to figure out the meaning of the bsod codes and I delibrately forced a good 20, 30, 40 Bsods in attempts to figure out what is what.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav451*
> 
> Haha yeah I made the same comment about batch numbers a couple weeks ago too. Four numbers is the way to go.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> I think i responded to that to agree, I had noticed before a few people were just listing the 3 numbers which aren't useful as batch info, but hadn't looked at the op in a long time & didn't realize that was how they were going into the spreadsheet.
> Wish I had seen that sooner, much too late now to fix it with so many posts in here though.


Already mentioned while back but I'll restate... That new batch numbers added will be four digits. And I will be making followup PMs to people in the chart asking them if their OC took a turn for the worse and if they can provide a better batch number value.


----------



## mk16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Already mentioned while back but I'll restate... That new batch numbers added will be four digits. And I will be making followup PMs to people in the chart asking them if their OC took a turn for the worse and if they can provide a better batch number value.


if you want a hand with that shoot me a pm and i'll help how ever i can.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> It can easily hit 4.5 GHz stable (overnight Prime95 blend and LinX) at 1.28v vcore with 2x4 GB 2133 MHz @ 9-11-11-28 on 1.5v without breaking 75C (custom loop).
> 
> Reaching 4.7 GHz has, however, proved challenging. I upped my vcore to 1.35v and would get 9C BSODs after an hour of Prime95. Thinking my IMC was the culprit, I backed my memory off of XMP and lowered it to 1600 MHz. Still nothing! So, I dropped my cache from 42 to 35, fixed VRING at 1.2v. raised memory to 1.65v, boosted VCCIO and VCCSA +0.15v, bumped VCCIN to 2.0v (initial and eventual), disabled spread spectrum, and set LLC to level eight. No change - still "earned" a 9C after two hours of Prime95. Frustrated, I reset my BIOS, re-enabled XMP, fixed vcore to 1.375v and left everything else stock. Was able to successfully stress test overnight @ 4.7 GHz.
> 
> Am I missing something, or is it really possible for a 200 MHz bump to require a 7.5% increase in vcore? I'm not even at a temperature wall, I just don't want to run my CPU higher than 1.35v. I suppose I should be thankful that my 4770k can reach 4.5 GHz, but considering it has an idle voltage of 0.016v, I was hoping for so much more...


It's likely that most of those changes you made didn't do anything.

I would have gone 45-46-47 on core instead of jumping 200mhz with a big voltage gap (and also had cache down @33/1.15 the whole time) but RAM volts, io, sa probably didn't do anything, VRIN you should be adjusting anyway with vcore as needed, llc would have been already on (from earlier ocing)

0.1v for 200mhz at this point is pretty standard. Your chip looks quite normal to me, and quite close to mine (though mine is a bit better on vcore)

Also, if you're setting 1.375v in bios, your chip is targeting ~1.395v load. If you want to stay at 1.35v, you'd have to set ~1.33v or less, which means 4.6ghz

All of them idle that low btw, it's irrelevant for overclocking reasons









The only voltage that people pay some attention to is vcore/vid with turbo boost disabled while under load at stock settings (usually a non-avx load for comparisons sake) as that can be a little indicative of chip quality (but not necessarily)


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> It's possible. I've bsoded many, many times not just from trying to jump over the voltage wall, but also from doing many tests for this thread. But that doesn't fully explain why I would pass 10 pass of x264 but struggle to pass half a pass now. A lot of Bsods I've had were before I settled on my x46 OC. If extra bsods caused it then it must have occured after I got x46 OC which is within two months. Still possible though. In that time I was trying to figure out the meaning of the bsod codes and I delibrately forced a good 20, 30, 40 Bsods in attempts to figure out what is what.
> 
> *Already mentioned while back but I'll restate... That new batch numbers added will be four digits. And I will be making followup PMs to people in the chart asking them if their OC took a turn for the worse and if they can provide a better batch number value.*


you should put whole batch#


----------



## s0nniez

Finally came to the blue side about 2 weeks ago.

Can't OC over 4.3ghz without going into the 1.3V territory.
Bad batch








#3334B909

I am doing 4.3 @ 1.22v and 4.2 uncore @ 1.17v


----------



## mk16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s0nniez*
> 
> Finally came to the blue side about 2 weeks ago.
> 
> Can't OC over 4.3ghz without going into the 1.3V territory.
> Bad batch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #3334B909
> 
> I am doing 4.3 @ 1.22v and 4.2 uncore @ 1.17v


drop you uncore to 35 or 33 and drop the voltage for it to 1.15


----------



## s0nniez

It was at 35 uncore when trying to reach 4.4, thats why I gave up and increased the uncore


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s0nniez*
> 
> Finally came to the blue side about 2 weeks ago.
> 
> Can't OC over 4.3ghz without going into the 1.3V territory.
> Bad batch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #3334B909
> 
> I am doing 4.3 @ 1.22v and 4.2 uncore @ 1.17v


35x uncore turbo's to 40.

Your chip looks about average (see above; dozens of people complaining of "bad batches" with average chip! :0)

Set 33x/1.15 for uncore. VRIN LLC max.

1.23/1.9 on vcore/vrin. See what core multiplier you can pass x264 package in OP with for ~3-5 passes without changing any voltages.


----------



## s0nniez

I was reading some chips hitting 4.5 with just under 1.3v so I thought I have a bad chip.









I will try 33 uncore and report back!
Thanks!


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> I was reading some chips hitting 4.5 with just under 1.3v so I thought I have a bad chip.


Average is about [email protected] If you have [email protected] you sound pretty damn close to that, though it depends on scaling and you need other settings at decent values


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> you should put whole batch#


Yeah, well, I meant that.


----------



## s0nniez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Average is about [email protected] If you have [email protected] you sound pretty damn close to that, though it depends on scaling and you need other settings at decent values


So far I need 1.26 to get to pass 2 and fail. How do I max vrin llc? I have a MSI z87-g45


----------



## s0nniez

So basically VRIN on the MSI board is VCCIN, it is at 1.9 but I don't see where to adjust the LLC.

And i'm at 1.27 and can't even get to 50% pass 1


----------



## Cyro999

I didn't say use 1.26/1.27, if it fails then just go back to my quoted settings and reduce core multiplier. There's a lot of silly crashes that can be caused by raising volts/multi's in some ways, it's simpler to start with a preset that works and go from there

There's 2 possibilities, either it's still unstable by stock speeds (which is unlikely) or you find which core multi is stable with those voltages and can start solidly from there


----------



## s0nniez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> I didn't say use 1.26/1.27, if it fails then just go back to my quoted settings and reduce core multiplier. There's a lot of silly crashes that can be caused by raising volts/multi's in some ways, it's simpler to start with a preset that works and go from there
> 
> There's 2 possibilities, either it's still unstable by stock speeds (which is unlikely) or you find which core multi is stable with those voltages and can start solidly from there


Well, It's stable at 43. It won't boot to windows @ 44.


----------



## Elyminator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s0nniez*
> 
> Well, It's stable at 43. It won't boot to windows @ 44.


I have the same batch 4.3 @1.34 and still bsod's in bf4...no good... but as it turns out mine isn't even stable at stock speeds so i'm thinking rma time for me


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s0nniez*
> 
> So basically VRIN on the MSI board is VCCIN, it is at 1.9 but I don't see where to adjust the LLC.
> 
> And i'm at 1.27 and can't even get to 50% pass 1


DigitALL power, vdroop compensation option.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s0nniez*
> 
> Well, It's stable at 43. It won't boot to windows @ 44.


Ok, you can lower volts a bit or play around to see what 43x takes, then shoot at ~1.28/1.9 for 44x


----------



## DiceAir

So I was thinking of upgrading my i5-2500k @ 4.9GHz to i7-4770k seeing as my BF4 is hitting near 100% cpu usage and my 2x R9-280x cards are not getting enough power. I know the game might be at fault here but I fear that more and more games will start making use of HT. Now my only fear is I have to replace my thermal paste on my h100i and I don't know what to get. I'm in south Africa so my best bet is to go with something like arctic silver 5 but fear that my CPU might even be slower due to lower clocks etc etc. Another thing that's making me worry about upgrading is the fact that the cpu is running very hot.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiceAir*
> 
> So I was thinking of upgrading my i5-2500k @ 4.9GHz to i7-4770k seeing as my BF4 is hitting near 100% cpu usage and my 2x R9-280x cards are not getting enough power. I know the game might be at fault here but I fear that more and more games will start making use of HT. Now my only fear is I have to replace my thermal paste on my h100i and I don't know what to get. I'm in south Africa so my best bet is to go with something like arctic silver 5 but fear that my CPU might even be slower due to lower clocks etc etc. Another thing that's making me worry about upgrading is the fact that the cpu is running very hot.


You tried Mantle yet?


----------



## Cyro999

Indeed [email protected] should be able to handle 120+fps with mantle


----------



## DiceAir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Indeed [email protected] should be able to handle 120+fps with mantle


I know but mantle might be a while to work properly


----------



## error-id10t

You're concerned that a 4770K @ 4.5giggles is slower than a 2500K @ 4.9giggles... hmm. That's almost as much of a worry as choosing which paste to put on, just grab AS5.


----------



## s0nniez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*


Thanks!


----------



## mk16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> You're concerned that a 4770K @ 4.5giggles is slower than a 2500K @ 4.9giggles... hmm. That's almost as much of a worry as choosing which paste to put on, just grab AS5.


nope as5 has a set time of 10-200 hours he would have 5-10c worse temps for that time before he starts to get better ones.


----------



## Forceman

I don't know what AS5 you are using, but I've never seen or heard of it curing 10C better. More like 2 or 3C.

But I still wouldn't use it, there are plenty of better pastes out now.


----------



## mk16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> I don't know what AS5 you are using, but I've never seen or heard of it curing 10C better. More like 2 or 3C.
> 
> But I still wouldn't use it, there are plenty of better pastes out now.


i have never used it just throwing that as an example

and yes better paste out now


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiceAir*
> 
> I know but mantle might be a while to work properly


But mantle will increase your performance by ~30% - >100%. Upgrading to a 4770k would get you maybe 30% at best, while you have to pay for mobo, cpu, cooling etc..


----------



## DiceAir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> But mantle will increase your performance by ~30% - >100%. Upgrading to a 4770k would get you maybe 30% at best, while you have to pay for mobo, cpu, cooling etc..


So you say maybe wait for mantle to come. Wait in patience till it comes. I was thinking that but I never know when it will ever come. I also would like to stay with my i5-2500k @ 4.7GHz. I just tried 4.9GHz last night but now my cpu might not be stable as I tried teamviewer into my pc from work. My download pc is working so it's not the internet being slow or so. My i5 is the most stable @ 4.7GHz @ 1.37V so I'm not going to bother getting every last drop out of it. It was stable at 4.8 but will have to test longer in games. Let's just hope mantle comes soon enough and will help me out a ton. I did some tricks to get mantle to work sort of for like 30min max and I got 120FPS on even the most intense maps and that's on ultra settings without post aa on so maybe it's the game and not my cpu. Thanks for the input. I will wait a little longer even if the prices will rise i will just save more money.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> So you say maybe wait for mantle to come. Wait in patience till it comes. I was thinking that but I never know when it will ever come.


..no, i'm saying try out the API that was patched into the game last month that will give up to ~+50% or even more performance gains at the flick of a switch
Quote:


> I did some tricks to get mantle to work sort of for like 30min max and I got 120FPS on even the most intense maps and that's on ultra settings without post aa on so maybe it's the game and not my cpu. Thanks for the input. I will wait a little longer even if the prices will rise i will just save more money.


It should work. If it doesn't work without problems, they should be fixed soon. If it still doesn't work, your performance will suck with a 4770k too


----------



## BoredErica

By the way, Battlefield 4 is $30 atm. If you want to get it, now is the is the time. Read the 4670k is going to cause very modest gains, especially once overclocked. GG.


----------



## mk16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> By the way, Battlefield 4 is $30 atm. If you want to get it, now is the is the time. Read the 4670k is going to cause very modest gains, especially once overclocked. GG.


meh prem is still $50
and all the expansions cost like $10 so you kinda only want to buy prem.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mk16*
> 
> meh prem is still $50
> and all the expansions cost like $10 so you kinda only want to buy prem.


Dunno, got BF3 on Humble Bundle which has no expansions and I was OK. BF4 has more non-DLC maps than other Battlefields too.

So BF4 is $30, $60 normally.

BF4 Premium Membership is $50. But that doesn't include the actual BF4 base game, right?

So either way we're bound to getting BF4 base game.


----------



## DiceAir

What about I upgrade to 4670K?


----------



## VindalooJim

TIM is all very much of a muchness. There is very little performance difference between them- 1-3c at best, which is within margin of error.

It's the application and quantity of TIM that matters the most.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiceAir*
> 
> What about I upgrade to 4670K?


It's unlikely you can clock as high. Therefore you'd likely see a small performance gain, maybe even single digit %. There's nothing to gain here for bf4


----------



## FractinJex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> It's possible. I've bsoded many, many times not just from trying to jump over the voltage wall, but also from doing many tests for this thread. But that doesn't fully explain why I would pass 10 pass of x264 but struggle to pass half a pass now. A lot of Bsods I've had were before I settled on my x46 OC. If extra bsods caused it then it must have occured after I got x46 OC which is within two months. Still possible though. In that time I was trying to figure out the meaning of the bsod codes and I delibrately forced a good 20, 30, 40 Bsods in attempts to figure out what is what.
> 
> Already mentioned while back but I'll restate... That new batch numbers added will be four digits. And I will be making followup PMs to people in the chart asking them if their OC took a turn for the worse and if they can provide a better batch number value.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FractinJex*


Are you using win8/7 darkwizzie? if its win7 than its def. a corruption issue...win7 from lots of experience doesn't like to be bsod more than about 15-20 times before you start running into anomaly's and weird **** happeniong randomly. You could attempt to run a sysem scan for corrupt files.

If its win8 ive noticed she doesn't corrupt as easily however I have noticed on win8 after many bsods the drivers seem to take a hit over the registry...I have noticed several times that reinstalling chipset drivers etc and graphics drivers can correct any issues of the cpu not relating correctly to win8 and getinn watchdog timeouts or whea uncorrectable .

however I highly doubt its degrading I ran 5ghz at 1.53v with 2.1 input voltage for near 3 motnhs with 0 issues...shes running at 4.9 right now in my grisl rig.

Would be cool if Intel released a program/tool that gave indication of the health status of the or dye. Much like it does with its SSD's and same as Samsung...my guess is they have such a program/softare for server use and not available to public except smart.


----------



## Zahix

Hi, I would like to thank everyone who contributed in this thread and specially the OP for the smart guide he made.

Okay, there is something that I think is weird happening to me. I will start by stating my hardware/bios info first then describe the issue.

CPU: 4770k Batch #: L315B407
CPU Cooler: H100i in push (PS: I applied rubber washers method on the backplate to ensure better seating of the pump)
Mobo: Asus Hero

*Overclocking settings*:

Core multi: 44x
Vcore: 1.25v (bios) 1.264v in hwmonitor(during stress test)
Cache multi: Auto (3900mhz in hwinfo during stress)
Cache voltage: Auto
Vrin : 1.85
LLC : level 8
CPU power phase: Extreme
SVID: disabled
Internal graphics: disabled
Cstates: On (c7 short)
Other setting are left untouched (stock/auto)

Now my issue here is that when I run Prime95 27.9, temps spike to high 80's after 25'ish minutes in blend test (90 max) and will reach those temps much quicker in small FFT but I didn't run it for alot of time fearing that It will damage the CPU. (ambient 22 C, fans on max speed) Other stress tests don't produce this much heat. Aida64 and x264 for example run much cooler temps.(mid 60's as average 73 peak) Even IBT standard max temp was 84C. Idle temp is 28 C.

Are those temps normal for H100i and 1.25vcore ? I find it very strange looking at other people having the same cooler and pushing much higher Vcore or even the same vcore but much lower temps.
I pushed 2h aida64 with 45x on this Vcore but I haven't gone through more tests. (IBT X264 Prime)
I'm more concerned into solving this heat issue first before proceeding with overclocking. I'd appreciate feedback on this matter.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FractinJex*
> 
> Are you using win8/7 darkwizzie? if its win7 than its def. a corruption issue...win7 from lots of experience doesn't like to be bsod more than about 15-20 times before you start running into anomaly's and weird **** happeniong randomly. You could attempt to run a sysem scan for corrupt files.
> 
> If its win8 ive noticed she doesn't corrupt as easily however I have noticed on win8 after many bsods the drivers seem to take a hit over the registry...I have noticed several times that reinstalling chipset drivers etc and graphics drivers can correct any issues of the cpu not relating correctly to win8 and getinn watchdog timeouts or whea uncorrectable .
> 
> however I highly doubt its degrading I ran 5ghz at 1.53v with 2.1 input voltage for near 3 motnhs with 0 issues...shes running at 4.9 right now in my grisl rig.
> 
> Would be cool if Intel released a program/tool that gave indication of the health status of the or dye. Much like it does with its SSD's and same as Samsung...my guess is they have such a program/softare for server use and not available to public except smart.


I'm using Windows 7. What's the command line for scan again?


----------



## FractinJex

sfc /scannow


----------



## kangk81

I seem to have hit the proverbial brick wall @ 4.2GHz on my 4770K. The temps in the pic is [email protected] running at max settings. P95 small FFT brings it up to the low 80s



I tried to bring it up to 45x by cranking the Vcore to 1.395v but it would start throttling like mad and temps are hitting the high 90s. I'm delidded and using MX4-IHS-MX4 while waiting for CLP to arrive.

Question is..... will a custom WC loop be any beneficial?


----------



## FractinJex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zahix*
> 
> Hi, I would like to thank everyone who contributed in this thread and specially the OP for the smart guide he made.
> 
> Okay, there is something that I think is weird happening to me. I will start by stating my hardware/bios info first then describe the issue.
> 
> CPU: 4770k Batch #: L315B407
> CPU Cooler: H100i in push (PS: I applied rubber washers method on the backplate to ensure better seating of the pump)
> Mobo: Asus Hero
> 
> *Overclocking settings*:
> 
> Core multi: 44x
> Vcore: 1.25v (bios) 1.264v in hwmonitor(during stress test)
> Cache multi: Auto (3900mhz in hwinfo during stress)
> Cache voltage: Auto
> Vrin : 1.85
> LLC : level 8
> CPU power phase: Extreme
> SVID: disabled
> Internal graphics: disabled
> Cstates: On (c7 short)
> Other setting are left untouched (stock/auto)
> 
> Now my issue here is that when I run Prime95 27.9, temps spike to high 80's after 25'ish minutes in blend test (90 max) and will reach those temps much quicker in small FFT but I didn't run it for alot of time fearing that It will damage the CPU. (ambient 22 C, fans on max speed) Other stress tests don't produce this much heat. Aida64 and x264 for example run much cooler temps.(mid 60's as average 73 peak) Even IBT standard max temp was 84C. Idle temp is 28 C.
> 
> Are those temps normal for H100i and 1.25vcore ? I find it very strange looking at other people having the same cooler and pushing much higher Vcore or even the same vcore but much lower temps.
> I pushed 2h aida64 with 45x on this Vcore but I haven't gone through more tests. (IBT X264 Prime)
> I'm more concerned into solving this heat issue first before proceeding with overclocking. I'd appreciate feedback on this matter.


Hey there see if I can assist some most foks prly still sleapping loll 5am here...

Your chip is very close to the one I rescenlt got almost same batch and same overclock results....

Keep this in mind a lot of the high overclocks and vcore you see are guys that have delidded the cpu which is the act of removing the IHS from the chip and removing the glue that binds it down ulimatly removing the gap that causes heat to gather under the lid and not properly exit through the lid.

Now even with 1.25v without delidding can result in high temps keep in mind the tjmax is 100c so essential yanything below is fine.

also not a fan of prime95 but of xtu


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FractinJex*
> 
> sfc /scannow


Found broken files.

You figure this will fix the issues? Reinstalling OS is a tough sell for x46.


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kangk81*
> 
> I seem to have hit the proverbial brick wall @ 4.2GHz on my 4770K. The temps in the pic is Question is..... will a custom WC loop be any beneficial?


You'll be able to do 1.39v core easily on a loop


----------



## FractinJex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Found broken files.
> You figure this will fix the issues? Reinstalling OS is a tough sell for x46.


It should resolve any OS instabilitys if anything seems to still be going on you can also try the repair OS option using the windows cd...but havto have the cd.

Also even reinstall your intel chipset drivers/windows ME driver if you feel its needed.

One thing I like about win8 is the fast restore option its so nice any corruption issues etc and itll reset winows to default and keep all your files and software.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zahix*
> 
> Hi, I would like to thank everyone who contributed in this thread and specially the OP for the smart guide he made.
> 
> Okay, there is something that I think is weird happening to me. I will start by stating my hardware/bios info first then describe the issue.
> 
> CPU: 4770k Batch #: L315B407
> CPU Cooler: H100i in push (PS: I applied rubber washers method on the backplate to ensure better seating of the pump)
> Mobo: Asus Hero
> 
> *Overclocking settings*:
> 
> Core multi: 44x
> Vcore: 1.25v (bios) 1.264v in hwmonitor(during stress test)
> Cache multi: Auto (3900mhz in hwinfo during stress)
> Cache voltage: Auto
> Vrin : 1.85
> LLC : level 8
> CPU power phase: Extreme
> SVID: disabled
> Internal graphics: disabled
> Cstates: On (c7 short)
> Other setting are left untouched (stock/auto)
> 
> Now my issue here is that when I run Prime95 27.9, temps spike to high 80's after 25'ish minutes in blend test (90 max) and will reach those temps much quicker in small FFT but I didn't run it for alot of time fearing that It will damage the CPU. (ambient 22 C, fans on max speed) Other stress tests don't produce this much heat. Aida64 and x264 for example run much cooler temps.(mid 60's as average 73 peak) Even IBT standard max temp was 84C. Idle temp is 28 C.
> 
> Are those temps normal for H100i and 1.25vcore ? I find it very strange looking at other people having the same cooler and pushing much higher Vcore or even the same vcore but much lower temps.
> I pushed 2h aida64 with 45x on this Vcore but I haven't gone through more tests. (IBT X264 Prime)
> I'm more concerned into solving this heat issue first before proceeding with overclocking. I'd appreciate feedback on this matter.


Yes, that's completely normal. On a ~h100i or high end air equivelant you can hit 100v by ~1.2v with some tests. That's why there is favor for stability testing with x264, or when other stuff is used, to do something specific like prime 27.9 custom fft 1344-1344. i7 is hotter than i5, at a low temperature OC it's like ~7c difference and expands towards like ~12c hotter in my experience as raw temperatures get higher and further from ambient

If you're testing with something intensive like prime 27.9 fft 1344-1344, you can probably test that with HT disabled then re-enable HT and expect everything to work fine, also


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FractinJex*
> 
> sfc /scannow


No errors found after 8 months use and like 200 bluescreens playing with god knows how many combinations of settings and multipliers


----------



## Philly_boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Philly_boy*
> 
> Username: Philly_boy
> CPU Model: 4770K
> Core Multiplier: 50
> CPU VID: 1.44
> Vcore: 1.464
> Uncore Multiplier: 33x
> Uncore Voltage: 1.15
> Cooling Solution: Custom water loop
> Stability Test: IBT (10 passes)
> Batch Number: 312B547 (Malay)
> Ram Speed: 9-9-9-24/1T @ 1600
> Ram Voltage: 1.65
> Input Voltage: 1.95
> LLC Setting: Extreme
> Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-Z87X-OC
> 
> Verification pic:


Bump....


----------



## Zahix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FractinJex*
> 
> Hey there see if I can assist some most foks prly still sleapping loll 5am here...
> 
> Your chip is very close to the one I rescenlt got almost same batch and same overclock results....
> 
> Keep this in mind a lot of the high overclocks and vcore you see are guys that have delidded the cpu which is the act of removing the IHS from the chip and removing the glue that binds it down ulimatly removing the gap that causes heat to gather under the lid and not properly exit through the lid.
> 
> Now even with 1.25v without delidding can result in high temps keep in mind the tjmax is 100c so essential yanything below is fine.
> 
> also not a fan of prime95 but of xtu


I am currently not delidded but I have considered that those people might have delidded cpus, however i have seen non delidded cpus doing much better in terms of temps/voltage on the h100i which has struck doubt in my system. I might just have a really hot chip and everything is normal, but I would like to hear more feedback from overclockers to be sure and have peace of mind.
I'm considering delidding in the future with CLU once I am certain that everything is working as intended and nothing needs replacing CPU/Cooler.


----------



## Zahix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Yes, that's completely normal. On a ~h100i or high end air equivelant you can hit 100v by ~1.2v with some tests. That's why there is favor for stability testing with x264, or when other stuff is used, to do something specific like prime 27.9 custom fft 1344-1344. i7 is hotter than i5, at a low temperature OC it's like ~7c difference and expands towards like ~12c hotter in my experience as raw temperatures get higher and further from ambient
> 
> If you're testing with something intensive like prime 27.9 fft 1344-1344, you can probably test that with HT disabled then re-enable HT and expect everything to work fine, also


I don't favor Prime actually, I only tried it to check the temps. I usually stress with AIDA64 extreme, X264 and IBT standard. I'm gonna try now XTU since alot of people are using it and will see how it goes.
Btw, I never compared my temps to an I5, it will be lower of course.
Thanks for the tip of turning HT off, I didn't think it wouldn't affect stability.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zahix*
> 
> I don't favor Prime actually, I only tried it to check the temps. I usually stress with AIDA64 extreme, X264 and IBT standard. I'm gonna try now XTU since alot of people are using it and will see how it goes.
> Btw, I never compared my temps to an I5, it will be lower of course.
> Thanks for the tip of turning HT off, I didn't think it wouldn't affect stability.


IBT is worse than prime27.9 fft 1344. I don't know a lot of details about XTU bench but it's likely hotter, too


----------



## SgtRotty

I can confirm degradation/breakin time, i started out @ 1.255v VID for a 4.5 clockspeed. Stable. Now im up to 1.300 stable in bf4. So i thought, last night i had a 0x000007e. *** is this code for???


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SgtRotty*
> 
> I can confirm degradation/breakin time, i started out @ 1.255v VID for a 4.5 clockspeed. Stable. Now im up to 1.300 stable in bf4. So i thought, last night i had a 0x000007e. *** is this code for???


Hard Disk or RAM issue is generally associated with 7e BSOD's

Try running chkdisk to look for bad sectors on your HD and run memtest as well to check for RAM issues


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minusorange*
> 
> Hard Disk or RAM issue is generally associated with 7e BSOD's
> 
> Try running chkdisk to look for bad sectors on your HD and run memtest as well to check for RAM issues


+1 0x000007e is usually Hard Drive related.


----------



## SgtRotty

Will a fresh install help if there is no errors found??


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SgtRotty*
> 
> Will a fresh install help if there is no errors found??


*Try this hotfix
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/2528614

*Back up and format may help.

*Update all device drivers, BIOSs & firmware.


----------



## angelotti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> In my opinion the whole batch thing is kind of overblown. In addition people don't understand what the batch numbers mean. When your batch number is 3315B357 and you say "avoid Costa Rica batch 331, it sucks" that doesn't make sense.
> 
> Saying Costa Rica batch 331 is redundant. The first "3" means Costa Rica. The Costa Rica foundry's plant code is 3.
> 
> The second 3 is the year it was made (2013).
> 
> The third and fourth numbers are the week it was made. So saying 331 indicates a CPU made in Costa Rica in 2013 anywhere from week 10 to week 19. Effectively you're saying that all the CPUs made between week 1 and week 19 suck when you say "batch 331 sucks." That's almost 5 months of production and I guarantee there are thousands of golden chips made in the first 5 months of 2013.
> 
> Letters / digits 5 through 8 are the lot number. So even within 3315 (Costa Rica CPUs made in week 15 of 2013) there are many different lots.
> 
> Lastly, even people with the exact same batches and even the same lot get chips that OC differently.
> 
> I'm not saying there is nothing to batch numbers, but it's definitely overhyped. At a bare minimum you need to list the first 4 digits (or letters since some plant codes are letters, e.g. L is Malaysia) to even identify the time period and location of origin of an Intel CPU.


*Thank You* for this correction and explanation, i didn't know the meaning of the numbers.


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SgtRotty*
> 
> Will a fresh install help if there is no errors found??


Probably but I'd hold off on going that far, 1 BSOD really isn't enough to cause you to do that, if however you're getting it frequently then you need remedy it.

I'd say try the hotfix for now and see how it goes for the next month or 2 unless you want to do a fresh install as it wouldn't hurt to do it


----------



## Funkwheat

Posted this over on the Haswell Owners thread, but now realized it was more appropriate here so I'm reposting.

Just got myself a Haswell (4770k) and I'm already considering returning it and playing the silicon lottery again. Love the chip and all, it's been solid... But after a couple of days of tweeking and testing, I've come to the conclusion that the one I got is just plain bottom of the barrel. Heard of a few people with similar issues, so it seems this chip is perhaps even more of a lotto than others.

Running it on a GA-Z87X-OC with Crucial Ballistix Sport RAM @ 1600mhz / 1.5v (tried 1333 also). Using an H50 cooler.

I can hit 4.3ghz without it putting up much of a fight at ~1.25v but as soon as I bump it to 4.4 I'm having to go all the way to 1.360v for any kind of stability. Currently I'm sitting at 4.4ghz @ 1.36 vcore, with the uncore at 4ghz (1.15v). I'm certainly not displeased with this speed and there isn't any actual reason why I need it to go any faster, but it seems the majority of users are able to squeeze quite a bit more clock speed out of this, especially at the voltages I'm running at.



Yes I realize the temps I'm getting are pretty high, but that could be reduced if I played with my cooling setup a bit and possibly even a delid/TIM swap. Major concern is just the fact that I'm having to get the voltage that high to even reach 4.4, while most users seem to be able to get 4.5 at >1.3v.

Do I need to go any faster than that? Nope, just mildly annoyed at being on the bottom of the barrel of these Haswells.









TL;DR: I'm sad cuz my badass CPU isn't moar badass. To return or not to return....


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> But after a couple of days of tweeking and testing, I've come to the conclusion that the one I got is just plain bottom of the barrel.


Quote:


> I can hit 4.3ghz without it putting up much of a fight at ~1.25v but as soon as I bump it to 4.4 I'm having to go all the way to 1.360v for any kind of stability.


This to me screams that you're not doing stuff like playing with VRIN properly. +0.11v for 100mhz, starting from 1.25v? That just doesn't really happen. Straight to eliminating other variables - you're using RAM at 1600mhz, auto SA/DIO/AIO, 33x uncore with 1.15 ring, VRIN LLC is extreme? If not, set all of those. Start out @~1.25vcore, 1.9vrin.

You're also using XTU which is trickier or at least hotter than what many people stability test with - you might want to try grabbing the x264 download from the OP.

If you're getting any kind of instability, be sure to note what type it is, how programs crash etc, if you bluescreen, how long did it take each time and what error code did it throw, etc. That's how you diagnose and fix things without randomly throwing voltages and hoping that you're hitting the right thing - it's still a little bit of a guessing game, but this is better than >completely< random approach.
Quote:


> while most users seem to be able to get 4.5 at >1.3v.


Not really the case, [email protected] is standard. Looks to me like you can do [email protected] which isn't great but it's not terrifyingly bad either


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> You're also using XTU which is trickier or at least hotter than what many people stability test with.


I don't know I could run the stability test with XTU indefinitely with 4.5 @ 1.27 but it would crash within minutes of running the prime benchmark in XTU, same with Aida64 that would run fine too, but I decided to settle on the 1344 settings in prime you posted as my stability benchmark which is why I'm at 4.4 instead of the 4.5 I wanted

As for Funk selling the chip and playing the lottery again, what happens if you get a chip that's even worse and you can't even do 4.3 ? I really wanted my chip to hit 4.5, technically I could have avoided running Prime altogether and I could say my chip was stable as it did fine in everything but prime at 4.5 however for me it wasn't stable but I wasn't going to throw it away and cry over 100mhz, is it really worth that much to you for what is pretty much insignificant in terms of general every day use ?


----------



## Funkwheat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> This to me screams that you're not doing stuff like playing with VRIN properly. +0.11v for 100mhz, starting from 1.25v? That just doesn't really happen. Straight to eliminating other variables - you're using RAM at 1600mhz, auto SA/DIO/AIO, 33x uncore with 1.15 ring, VRIN LLC is extreme? If not, set all of those. Start out @~1.25vcore, 1.9vrin.


First of all thanks for the reply. I've tried going as high as 2.0 vrin and still can't hit 4.5ghz. My RAM is 1600 and at the time of these tests I had set it to 1333 just for the sake of testing. I have tried 4.5 with uncore set at factory, haven't tried setting it lower than factory. I suppose I can increase VRIN even further but I'm not sure how big a difference that's going to make after 2.0.

Also, when I set this to 4.5ghz I get an almost immediate crash with any stress tester, so it's clear (I think) that I need to go higher on the voltage. With my current cooling, though, it's difficult for me to go any higher than 1.4 without getting throttled. Obviously that's something I can work with later, though, but again I'd like to see 4.5 at a lower voltage than 1.4 as others have.
Quote:


> You're also using XTU which is trickier or at least hotter than what many people stability test with - you might want to try grabbing the x264 download from the OP.


I had been using this as well as prime95 to check for stability. I will try the x264 as well.
Quote:


> If you're getting any kind of instability, be sure to note what type it is, how programs crash etc, if you bluescreen, how long did it take each time and what error code did it throw, etc. That's how you diagnose and fix things without randomly throwing voltages and hoping that you're hitting the right thing - it's still a little bit of a guessing game, but this is better than >completely< random approach.
> Not really the case, [email protected] is standard. Looks to me like you can do [email protected] which isn't great but it's not terrifyingly bad either


I did a solid bit of testing overall and wasn't completely random with it, I did have a method to it. With that said I didn't document it for ****, so I'm going off memory atm which is just a bad idea. When I get home tonight I'll start over and try to actually document my results to better troubleshoot it. I'm still getting the overall feeling that I got somewhat of a dud, though, just based on how high I'm having to go on vcore to even hit 4.4ghz.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minusorange*
> 
> As for Funk selling the chip and playing the lottery again, what happens if you get a chip that's even worse and you can't even do 4.3 ? I really wanted my chip to hit 4.5, technically I could have avoided running Prime altogether and I could say my chip was stable as it did fine in everything but prime at 4.5 however for me it wasn't stable but I wasn't going to throw it away and cry over 100mhz, is it really worth that much to you for what is pretty much insignificant in terms of general every day use ?


Plan was actually to come up with some reason to return it to Newegg for replacement. Sketchy, I know.







And yeah I know I could theoretically get worse, and I realize that these results of course will make little to no difference in the long run, but if my testing is accurate so far I'm in the bottom 20% or so, so odds are decent that I get a better one or at least as good. It's mainly just annoying me knowing I'm in a low percentile, and hurting my unga bunga e-peen. I do realize the insignificance of this and that I'm being picky.

I'm going to do some more testing to be sure before I consider that route, though.


----------



## Zahix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> IBT is worse than prime27.9 fft 1344. I don't know a lot of details about XTU bench but it's likely hotter, too


I just did a 30 mins run of XTU cpu stress test and temps didnt go above 69 on the hottest core. I guess its much lighter than other tests.


----------



## Cyro999

XTU stress test from what i've heard is just terrible, anyone who mentions XTU i'll pretty much assume they mean the benchmark which is completely different ^.^
Quote:


> First of all thanks for the reply. I've tried going as high as 2.0 vrin and still can't hit 4.5ghz


Just go back and narrow down 4.3 as much as possible, whatever multi is closest to ~1.23vcore set, make sure it works properly and then work up slowly after that with other settings in place. Use ~1.85 vrin for that until you have to raise it


----------



## Zahix

I tried the benchmark as well. It only takes a couple of minutes. Peak temp 73c.
I'm going to try stability test now with 45x (same vcore 1.25). Not sure if I need more than 1.85 Vrin though.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Found broken files.
> You figure this will fix the issues? Reinstalling OS is a tough sell for x46.


Windows 7 made leaps and bounds improvements on fixing your OS install. This is my regimen (and the order I run it in) whenever I suspect my OS has been corrupted:

1) chkdsk /r
2) sfc /scannow
3) Pop in Windows DVD and run a repair

That will fix just about anything.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angelotti*
> 
> *Thank You* for this correction and explanation, i didn't know the meaning of the numbers.


You're welcome. The silicon lottery can be tough. I have an "average" 4770K but I'm pretty happy with it. It's been a lot of fun overclocking and testing. Right now BF4 is my stability test of choice.


----------



## Funkwheat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Just go back and narrow down 4.3 as much as possible, whatever multi is closest to ~1.23vcore set, make sure it works properly and then work up slowly after that with other settings in place. Use ~1.85 vrin for that until you have to raise it


Yeah I'm going to go play with it more today after work. 4.3 was fairly easy for me to get, it was pretty annoying how much I had to increase the voltage to make 4.4 run stable though. I don't expect to get different results tonight, but at the very least I'll do a better job of documenting my settings and results so I can report back from more than just memory like I'm doing now. Thanks for the replies.


----------



## SgtRotty

I ran memtest86 and got alot of errors in the first run of ten tests. I switched xmp to off. Adjusted some volts and i only got 1 error in the first run. Does this mean i have a bad stick of ram or do ineed to fine tune ram settings to pass memtest86??

Also when using memtest, does the test use primary boot drive or does it stay within bios and/or hardware while testing??


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SgtRotty*
> 
> I ran memtest86 and got alot of errors in the first run of ten tests. I switched xmp to off. Adjusted some volts and i only got 1 error in the first run. Does this mean i have a bad stick of ram or do ineed to fine tune ram settings to pass memtest86??
> 
> Also when using memtest, does the test use primary boot drive or does it stay within bios and/or hardware while testing??


From your last post asking about re-installing windows if there were no errors found I got the impression you had tested your hard drives and RAM and found no errors.

If you got a lot of errors with XMP enabled in memtest then you will have bad RAM (it won't be down to the settings of the RAM- XMP settings are guaranteed to be stable at their rated specs).

How many DIMMs do you have? Test each individual DIMM on it's own at a time until you find the faulty one/s.


----------



## SgtRotty

I have 2x4gb in slots 2 and 4 as per motherboard manual. Can i rma only 1 if 1 is bad??


----------



## Horsemama1956

I think until I buy a higher end GPU, I'll stick with this overclock. I could honestly just run stock most likely, but that's no fun. This is scaled down all the way from 4.5Ghz..

Core multi: 40x
Vcore: 1.1v
Uncore: 38x
Uncore Voltage: 1.1
Vrin : 1.80
LLC : High
CPU Power Phase: Normal
iGPU: Disabled
Cstates: On
Everything else stock or auto

Batch# 345B810, VID 1.050
With the usual LLC settings on Extreme needs 1.25v for 4.5Ghz and 1.215v for 4.4Ghz.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mk16*
> 
> nope as5 has a set time of 10-200 hours he would have 5-10c worse temps for that time before he starts to get better ones.


Like you said, you've never used it.. saying 10 degrees hotter isn't a very good information to provide. He also said he has limited "range" of pastes and mentioned this specifically. This will work just fine, if you're anal enough yes I guess you could order something from Amazon.


----------



## mikmeh

How many times is recommended for pass 2 for an overnight test on a i5 4670k?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikmeh*
> 
> How many times is recommended for pass 2 for an overnight test on a i5 4670k?


Overnight means you start before sleep and stop when you wake. However many that is is fine. Should be 20+ pass.


----------



## mikmeh

First, thank you for the post and all the helpful information.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Overnight means you start before sleep and stop when you wake. However many that is is fine. Should be 20+ pass.


I understand that, just not sure how many it would need to run for 8+ hours. is the idea that if it can run 20+ passes it's good to go?


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikmeh*
> 
> First, thank you for the post and all the helpful information.
> I understand that, just not sure how many it would need to run for 8+ hours. is the idea that if it can run 20+ passes it's good to go?


Yup it's good to go until you start playing BF4.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikmeh*
> 
> First, thank you for the post and all the helpful information.
> I understand that, just not sure how many it would need to run for 8+ hours. is the idea that if it can run 20+ passes it's good to go?


Just type in 1000 and when you wake up, if it's still running, pass. Otherwise, fail. And close the test when you wake. The amount of passes you will end up doing is based upon how fast the CPU is which varies from OC to OC, i5 to i7. I guess you can figure out how many passes you would do in a given period of time out of curiosity by diving the amount of hours you sleep by the average time per pass. Should be like 7 or 8 minutes per pass I think.


----------



## mikmeh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> Yup it's good to go until you start playing BF4.


Lol, BF4 actually hasn't crashed, knock on wood. Maybe the OC will help with stability.


----------



## kangk81

Is LLC known by any other names? I can't find it in my BIOS menu.

I'm using MSI Z87-GD65


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kangk81*
> 
> Is LLC known by any other names? I can't find it in my BIOS menu.
> 
> I'm using MSI Z87-GD65


This was answered by me yesterday. DigitALL power, Vdroop compensation.


----------



## devvfata1ity

@darkwizzie...why I am not charted yet?


----------



## JJFIVEOH

Can somebody please tell me what I'm doing wrong? I can't even get this setup to boot to desktop with a BSOD. I can get to 4.4 with stock VCCIN, but even then I still need 1.35 VCore. I don't see how 4.5 should be difficult to reach.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JJFIVEOH*
> 
> Can somebody please tell me what I'm doing wrong? I can't even get this setup to boot to desktop with a BSOD. I can get to 4.4 with stock VCCIN, but even then I still need 1.35 VCore. I don't see how 4.5 should be difficult to reach.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I think you should start with lowering the VCCIN voltage, you shouldn't need 2.00v for the settings that are being used....Try backing it down to like 1.9, then adjust as needed....


----------



## JJFIVEOH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> I think you should start with lowering the VCCIN voltage, you shouldn't need 2.00v for the settings that are being used....Try backing it down to like 1.9, then adjust as needed....


Thanks! I can't even get 30 seconds into a PCMark7 benchmark with 1.9 VCCIN, 1.40 VCore @ 4.5. I'm not trying to break any records, I would probably be much more at ease if I knew I wasn't doing something obviously wrong and my problem is I've just gotten a terrible CPU. It's not so much that I can't get to 4.5, I just want to know why. If the rest of my settings look fine, I'll leave it alone from here on out.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devvfata1ity*
> 
> @darkwizzie...why I am not charted yet?


Because I'm lazy and I should stop being lazy. Sorry.


----------



## kangk81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kangk81*
> 
> Is LLC known by any other names? I can't find it in my BIOS menu.
> 
> I'm using MSI Z87-GD65
> 
> 
> 
> This was answered by me yesterday. DigitALL power, Vdroop compensation.
Click to expand...

Thanks man... It was quite a tough mission reading through more than 1000 pages in this thread.

It's in the digitall menu under vdroop on my mobo.

I've managed to get mine running at 45x overnight on [email protected] then I realized I need some sort of log to get listed so I'm repeating it with XTU and [email protected] running concurrently. Hope that it doesn't cook my CPU.

Sent from my LG-P875 using Tapatalk


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kangk81*
> 
> Thanks man... It was quite a tough mission reading through more than 1000 pages in this thread.
> 
> It's in the digitall menu under vdroop on my mobo.
> 
> I've managed to get mine running at 45x overnight on [email protected] then I realized I need some sort of log to get listed so I'm repeating it with XTU and [email protected] running concurrently. Hope that it doesn't cook my CPU.
> 
> Sent from my LG-P875 using Tapatalk


I'll note that in the guide later.


----------



## devvfata1ity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Because I'm lazy and I should stop being lazy. Sorry.


Lol...chart me fast..i think i have got a keeper...stock vid 0.992, 4.3 @ 1.15 rock stable under aida64, prime95, real bench 2, & hours of bf4 & crysis 3







...


----------



## kangk81

Username: kangk81
CPU Model: 4770K
Core Multiplier: 45x
CPU VID: 1.34v
Vcore: 1.360 - 1.368 ([email protected] & XTU concurrently)
Uncore Multiplier: 39
Uncore Voltage: 1.2
Cooling Solution: Corsair H80i
Stability Test: XTU 4.3 & [email protected] concurrently
Batch Number: Malay L324C086
Ram Speed: 11-13-13-31 2400MHz
Ram Voltage: 1.65
Input Voltage: 1.9v
LLC Setting: +100%
Motherboard: MSI Z8-GD65


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kangk81*
> 
> Username: kangk81
> CPU Model: 4770K
> Core Multiplier: 45x
> CPU VID: 1.34v
> Vcore: 1.360 - 1.368 ([email protected] & XTU concurrently)
> Uncore Multiplier: 39
> Uncore Voltage: 1.2
> Cooling Solution: Corsair H80i
> Stability Test: XTU 4.3 & [email protected] concurrently
> Batch Number: Malay L324C086
> Ram Speed: 11-13-13-31 2400MHz
> Ram Voltage: 1.65
> Input Voltage: 1.9v
> LLC Setting: +100%
> Motherboard: MSI Z8-GD65


I can only picture verify for 1hr 30 min based on that photo... You sure that's all you want to be listed as?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Horsemama1956*
> 
> I think until I buy a higher end GPU, I'll stick with this overclock. I could honestly just run stock most likely, but that's no fun. This is scaled down all the way from 4.5Ghz..
> 
> Core multi: 40x
> Vcore: 1.1v
> Uncore: 38x
> Uncore Voltage: 1.1
> Vrin : 1.80
> LLC : High
> CPU Power Phase: Normal
> iGPU: Disabled
> Cstates: On
> Everything else stock or auto
> 
> Batch# 345B810, VID 1.050
> With the usual LLC settings on Extreme needs 1.25v for 4.5Ghz and 1.215v for 4.4Ghz.


Mind filling this out?

In order to be charted you need to fill out this form:

Username:
CPU Model:
Core Multiplier: [If you used Blck strap, put what Blck and mention your resulting frequency]
CPU VID: This is the CPU core voltage value you input into BIOS.
Vcore: This is the CPU Vcore reading from Hwinfo or HWMonitor under load. "Load" depends on what you're stressing.
Uncore Multiplier:
Uncore Voltage:
Cooling Solution:
Stability Test: [Any test is OK, synthetic or not. List how long test is run.]
Batch Number: [Malay or Costa Rica chip? Please list the entire batch number if you can.]
Ram Speed: [Timings if you know them.]
Ram Voltage: [If stock, ignore this.]
Input Voltage: [aka VCCIN, Vrin, Eventual Input Voltage]
LLC Setting: [If you didn't change default, say AUTO]
Motherboard: [Optional. Not required to be charted, not required for picture verification.]

For the final picture verification column, you need to show a working picture to have it show "YES", otherwise it will be blank. The picture must contain the stress test, proof that the test was run as long as you claimed, AND it must also show HWmonitor or HWInfo's vcore reading. No, only VID will not cut it. Vcore. To be clear, I'm looking for the sensors part of Hwinfo, not the hardware overview which shows CPU and GPU logos. You do NOT need picture verification to be listed in the chart above, you only need it for the "YES" in the picture verification column.


----------



## kangk81

I think you can scrap my entry. It just BSOD-ed 1 min ago. It survived overnight on [email protected] by died 2 hours into [email protected] & XTU.

Back to the drawing board for me.

Sent from my LG-P875 using Tapatalk


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kangk81*
> 
> I think you can scrap my entry. It just BSOD-ed 1 min ago. It survived overnight on [email protected] by died 2 hours into [email protected] & XTU.
> 
> Back to the drawing board for me.
> 
> Sent from my LG-P875 using Tapatalk


Got it, keep on trying.

---

In unrelated news, I tried restressing after scannow and no stability changes. Either the instability is cause by degradation, my original testing was completely off the mark (unlikely) or OS issue requires reformat. In either of the three cases, moving back to x46 is very difficult.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JJFIVEOH*
> 
> Thanks! I can't even get 30 seconds into a PCMark7 benchmark with 1.9 VCCIN, 1.40 VCore @ 4.5. I'm not trying to break any records, I would probably be much more at ease if I knew I wasn't doing something obviously wrong and my problem is I've just gotten a terrible CPU. It's not so much that I can't get to 4.5, I just want to know why. If the rest of my settings look fine, I'll leave it alone from here on out.


Too much vcore can be a problem. What type of instability are you getting? Error codes etc


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SgtRotty*
> 
> I can confirm degradation/breakin time, i started out @ 1.255v VID for a 4.5 clockspeed. Stable. Now im up to 1.300 stable in bf4. So i thought, last night i had a 0x000007e. *** is this code for???


That's not CPU related so it's not degradation caused. 101, 124, 9c are the ones.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Philly_boy*
> 
> Bump....


You have been charted.
Philly, for such a high multipler do you mind doing more extensive tests with prime? People will be looking your OC under a high magnification microscope and they'll probably diss your entry and my chart. That's the reality, so if you have the time and you're willing, can you post pictures of several hours of prime? To minimize productivity loss you can just set it while sleeping, wake up and take a screenshot.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zahix*
> 
> Hi, I would like to thank everyone who contributed in this thread and specially the OP for the smart guide he made.
> 
> Okay, there is something that I think is weird happening to me. I will start by stating my hardware/bios info first then describe the issue.
> 
> CPU: 4770k Batch #: L315B407
> CPU Cooler: H100i in push (PS: I applied rubber washers method on the backplate to ensure better seating of the pump)
> Mobo: Asus Hero
> 
> *Overclocking settings*:
> 
> Core multi: 44x
> Vcore: 1.25v (bios) 1.264v in hwmonitor(during stress test)
> Cache multi: Auto (3900mhz in hwinfo during stress)
> Cache voltage: Auto
> Vrin : 1.85
> LLC : level 8
> CPU power phase: Extreme
> SVID: disabled
> Internal graphics: disabled
> Cstates: On (c7 short)
> Other setting are left untouched (stock/auto)
> 
> Now my issue here is that when I run Prime95 27.9, temps spike to high 80's after 25'ish minutes in blend test (90 max) and will reach those temps much quicker in small FFT but I didn't run it for alot of time fearing that It will damage the CPU. (ambient 22 C, fans on max speed) Other stress tests don't produce this much heat. Aida64 and x264 for example run much cooler temps.(mid 60's as average 73 peak) Even IBT standard max temp was 84C. Idle temp is 28 C.
> 
> Are those temps normal for H100i and 1.25vcore ? I find it very strange looking at other people having the same cooler and pushing much higher Vcore or even the same vcore but much lower temps.
> I pushed 2h aida64 with 45x on this Vcore but I haven't gone through more tests. (IBT X264 Prime)
> I'm more concerned into solving this heat issue first before proceeding with overclocking. I'd appreciate feedback on this matter.


Check the stress test temperature chart. I'm using Noctua D14, so little worse compared to yours but mine is 4670k so add say... 5-10C to my temps to my Prime 27.9 temps. Thanks for the compliment.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s0nniez*
> 
> So far I need 1.26 to get to pass 2 and fail. How do I max vrin llc? I have a MSI z87-g45


DigitALL power, vdroop compensation 100% setting.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tmfs*
> 
> Username: Tmfs
> CPU Model: 4770k
> Core Multiplier: x46
> CPU VID: 1.280v (Stock VID 1.07v)
> Vcore: 1.296v
> Uncore Multiplier: x40
> Uncore Voltage: 1.1v
> Cooling Solution: H100i Performance Fan Profile in 500R
> Stability Test: P95 27.9 6+ hours
> Batch Number: 3329B596
> Ram Speed: 2133 10-10-10-26
> Ram Voltage: 1.370v
> Input Voltage: 1.9v
> LLC Setting: extreme
> Motherboard: Gigabyte UD4H
> 
> Forgot to take a picture when I got up today will run again tonight and get a screenshot up.


Charted, don't recall seeing the picture.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koebner*
> 
> Hello fellas, great thanks for the tutorials i got my data here check please becuase i want to reduce something i am totatlly stable
> 
> nickname:
> koebner
> 
> -i7 4770k = 4.4ghz
> -ratio cache=3.6
> -vcore=1.257
> -Vcache=1.149
> -Vrin=1.950
> Memory voltage 1.5
> 
> multipler =16x
> 
> Test
> *Intel Xtreme Utility = for 7 hours*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW= where i can get the VID in Gigabyte i just modified the vcore vcache overridevoltage thats all but other volts seems that i havent touch it


You mind filling out the form on the first page?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Updated Entry.
> 
> Username: Wirerat
> CPU Model: 4670k
> Core Multiplier: 48
> CPU VID: 1.395
> Vcore: 1.428
> Uncore Multiplier: 42
> Uncore Voltage: 1.31
> Cooling Solution: H110 Delided CLP on die Geild Solutions on IHS
> Stability Test: IBT standard. prime 27.9 small FFT 2 hours
> Batch Number: L332B788 MALAY
> Ram Speed: 2600 MHZ
> Ram Voltage: 1.72
> Input Voltage: 1.91
> LLC Setting: AUTO
> Motherboard ASUS Z87 Plus


Updated

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> @Cyro999 or anyone else. Can BSOD 124 be related to VRIN (aka Eventual aka VCCIN)? While working my way up to 4.5 I didn't really touch VRIN too much, despite raising VID from 1.138v to 1.280v and Cache Voltage from 1.090v to 1.15v.
> 
> My current OC is this:
> 
> 45x core
> 1.280v VID; 1.312v Vcore under load
> 42x uncore
> 1.15v Cache voltage; 1.208v under load
> 1.78v VRIN; 1.840v under load (LLC on Auto)
> 
> VRIN is set to .5v above VID.
> 
> I was at 4.5GHz at 1.225v VID (42x uncore) testing with x264 while web browsing, and then doing some benching. BF4 started giving me BSOD 124s until I worked my way up to 1.280v VID.


How is it going now?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overclocktr*
> 
> İntel i5 4670k 4.5 hz stablite
> 
> : Thumb:: Thumb:: Thumb:


Mind filling out the form on the first page?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysterion90*
> 
> It seems so. At least all info currently available shows no k cpus.
> 
> btw I've given up getting to 4.6Ghz
> 
> 1.45v seems to be not enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just don't get it what kind of chip I have:
> 
> Stock 1.01v
> 4.0Ghz 1.10v
> 4.2Ghz 1.15v
> 4.3Ghz 1.21v
> 4.4Ghz 1.3v
> 4.5Ghz 1.4v
> 4.6Ghz ?
> 
> Is this an average or below average chip?


Just stick with 4.5. Comon, the median and average OC is listed on the OC chart. You're fine.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> arent the refreshes all non K cpus?


I want to know.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devvfata1ity*
> 
> Here are my submissions. I think I have got an above average chip
> 
> For 4.5 Ghz -
> 
> Username: *devvfata1ity*
> CPU Model: *i5 4670k*
> Core Multiplier: *45*
> CPU VID: *1.230*
> Vcore: *1.245*
> Uncore Multiplier: *42*
> Uncore Voltage: *1.148*
> Cooling Solution: *Air*
> Stability Test: *AIDA 64 ( 20+ mins), BF4 (6+ hours), Metro LL ( 6+ hours)*
> Batch Number:*Malay*
> Ram Speed: *2133 9-11-11-31- 2T*
> Ram Voltage: *1.6*
> Input Voltage: *1.756*
> LLC Setting: *4*
> Motherboard: Asus Maximus VI Gene (1301 Bios)
> 
> For 4.3 Ghz -
> 
> Username: *devvfata1ity*
> CPU Model: *i5 4670k*
> Core Multiplier: *43*
> CPU VID: *1.136*
> Vcore: *1.152*
> Uncore Multiplier: *42*
> Uncore Voltage: *1.148*
> Cooling Solution: *Air*
> Stability Test: *AIDA 64 ( 20+ mins), BF4 (6+ hours), Metro LL ( 6+ hours)*
> Batch Number:*Malay*
> Ram Speed: *2133 9-11-11-31- 2T*
> Ram Voltage: *1.6*
> Input Voltage: *1.756*
> LLC Setting: *4*
> Motherboard: Asus Maximus VI Gene (1301 Bios)
> 
> 4.5.jpg 122k .jpg file
> 
> 
> 431.13v.jpg 145k .jpg file
> 
> 
> I had HWinfo running (thats why I know the vcore), but forgot to maximize while taking screenshot
> 
> Also I have observed that under windows 8.1 a little less voltage is required for the same clocks as compared to under windows 7....


You mind trying a harder test? Like Aida 5hr, x264 overnight, etc. Helps up the credibility of my chart. Would appreciate it if you do.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrBiology*
> 
> Meh. Plenty of thermal headroom, but couldn't get 45 stable at 1.350v and don't want to push farther on Mrs. B's machine.
> 
> Username: MrBiology
> CPU Model: 4670k
> Core Multiplier: 44
> CPU VID: 1.310
> Vcore: 1.328
> Uncore Multiplier: 41
> Uncore Voltage: 1.290
> Cooling Solution: Corsair H110
> Stability Test: XTU (24 hours)
> Batch Number: Malay L310C236
> Ram Speed: 1866MHz (9-10-9-28 2T)
> Ram Voltage: Stock
> Input Voltage: 2.000
> LLC Setting: Auto
> Motherboard: MSI MPower Z87


Charted

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rodgerx*
> 
> 4.8G with vcore of 1.332 but temp to 100C.
> 4.6G with vcore of 1.236 for everyday usage.
> 
> Here are the details and their screen capture respectively,
> 
> For 4.8G:
> Username: rodgerxu
> CPU Model: 4670K
> Core Multiplier: 48
> CPU VID: 1.318
> Vcore: 1.332
> Uncore Multiplier: 33
> Uncore Voltage: 1.188
> Cooling Solution: CM212EVO Delid
> Stability Test: IBT x 10
> Batch Number: Malay
> Ram Speed: 9 9 9 24
> Ram Voltage:
> Input Voltage: 2.02
> LLC Setting: Extreme
> Motherboard: Gigabyte Z87x-ud3h
> 
> For 4.6G:
> Username: rodgerxu
> CPU Model: 4670K
> Core Multiplier: 46
> CPU VID: 1.22
> Vcore: 1.236
> Uncore Multiplier: 40
> Uncore Voltage: 1.188
> Cooling Solution: CM212EVO Delid
> Stability Test: X264 x10, IBT very high x 10
> Batch Number: Malay
> Ram Speed: 9 9 9 24
> Ram Voltage:
> Input Voltage: 1.908
> LLC Setting: Extreme
> Motherboard: Gigabyte Z87x-ud3h


Kk, charting...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minusorange*
> 
> For an update and verification
> 
> CPU Model: 4770K
> Core Multiplier: 44
> Vcore: 1.25
> Uncore Multiplier: 44
> Uncore Voltage: 1.25
> Cooling Solution: Phanteks PHTC-14PE
> Stability Test: 15 hours Aida64 + BF4 (6hours)
> Batch Number: Malay #L320B34
> Ram Speed: 11 11 11 24 @ 1600Mhz
> Ram Voltage: 1.5v
> Input Voltage: 1.8v
> LLC Setting: Auto
> Motherboard: Gigabyte Z87x-ud4H
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still going to be updating, going to try lower the uncore voltage some and still need to reduce RAM timings as they're rated for 9 9 9 24
> 
> So what do you guys think so far ?


Charted

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MilesK*
> 
> Toasty!
> 
> Username: MilesK
> CPU Model: 4670k
> Core Multiplier: 46x
> CPU VID: 1.176
> Vcore: 1.184
> Uncore Multiplier: 43x
> Uncore Voltage: 1.125
> Cooling Solution: $40 air cooler
> Stability Test: w_lpk_p_11.1.2.004
> Batch Number: L313B427 (Malay)
> Ram Speed: 11-13-12 1T @ 2400
> Ram Voltage: 1.8
> Input Voltage: 1.78
> LLC Setting: N/A
> Motherboard: MSI GD65 Gaming


Charted, what test is that?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angelotti*
> 
> Does anybody know what kind of instability a sudden complete reset (no BSOD) denotes?
> I can pass 5 loops of 2-nd pass with x264 benchmark but get bsod (124 and sometimes 101) while encoding with MeGUI (usually past two hours encode time) and get a complete reset (monitor off, keyboard and mouse lights off) after 2 minutes of prime small FFT's.
> What sort of adjustment should i make for this type of reset?
> 
> My set-up: 4670k,
> CPU x42 at 1.275V
> CPU cache x34 at 1.2V
> Input voltage 1.950
> RAM at 1333 (auto timings and voltage)
> C-states all on auto
> And also, as i said before, no LLC for the input voltage on my asrock MB ( it sets itself to disabled, no matter what i do).


There's not much way to tell. Can't be cache because it's at stock. Either vcore or input voltage, right.

---


----------



## BoredErica

*Do you guys think x10 Standard or x10 Very High on IBT is enough for stability? That's like... 5 minutes of IBT isn't it? Doesn't sound sufficient. What do you think?*


----------



## Cyro999

I think p27.9 fft 1344-1344 for 15 min is a better test, maybe worth checking out temps vs stability difficulty
Quote:


> Charted, what test is that?


That would be avx2 linpack - doesn't the 98c at ~1.2v on i5 and 233gflops give it away? ^.^

Given the chip is capable of that (avx2 linpack on 4.6 below 1.2) then it would be a really big shame if that guy didn't take a shot at ~4.8-4.9 with x264 / p27.9 fft1344


----------



## Wihglah

IBT x10 on standard is very intense. If your CPU can do that, then it's potentially stable so long as your cooling can keep it at those temps.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*


Very high is a little over ten minutes. Ibt gets my chip the hottest. Prime 27.9 small at about 30mins in is still a few degrees cooler on my cpu than those few mins of ibt.

You should atleast run 20-30mins of prime 27.9 to ensure stability after the ibt pass.

People have different veiws on the long runs but I have always stayed away from the tests that require me to leave the pc unattended for hours while it runs.


----------



## error-id10t

I see this thread is mainly people smoking something.. my BF4 stable setting takes less than 1 second to reach 100 degrees in IBT standard. Want people to use ****ty programs like that, hope you have more luck than previously..


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> I see this thread is mainly people smoking something.. my BF4 stable setting takes less than 1 second to reach 100 degrees in IBT standard. Want people to use ****ty programs like that, hope you have more luck than previously..


I can run ibt very high and stay under 83c. It required deliding and h110.

But you are highlighting how intense it is. I think this is test most people cannot run. I was in same position until I delided my cpu. It pegged to 99c in .5 secs.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> I see this thread is mainly people smoking something.. my BF4 stable setting takes less than 1 second to reach 100 degrees in IBT standard. Want people to use ****ty programs like that, hope you have more luck than previously..


I feel just do x264 overnight for easy pass, Prime for some amount of time for a tougher pass. Anything else is overkill. 1 hour of an easy test is not the same as 10 minutes of a test that is 6 times more stressful.

My x43 setting for testing purposes for the guide is IBT Very High stable, Linpack default stable (max memory throttles due to temps), but NOT Prime 28.3 stable. I think this is a testament to just how intensive Prime 28.3 is.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I feel just do x264 overnight for easy pass, Prime for some amount of time for a tougher pass. Anything else is overkill. 1 hour of an easy test is not the same as 10 minutes of a test that is 6 times more stressful.


This

Not one time have I passed a short 20min prime 27.9 run that I couldnt pass IBT except when temps where the issue. The reverse how ever can happen.

Ibt doesnt seem to catch ram or cache issues as well but that just my experience.


----------



## Philly_boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Philly, for such a high multipler do you mind doing more extensive tests with prime? People will be looking your OC under a high magnification microscope and they'll probably diss your entry and my chart. That's the reality, so if you have the time and you're willing, can you post pictures of several hours of prime? To minimize productivity loss you can just set it while sleeping, wake up and take a screenshot.


Sure...would 8 hrs of Prime 27.9 blend be cool? Or a lesser time with the 1344 FFT? LMK....

Btw, I'm shooting for 5.2 but don't know if my cooling will support the voltage needed for stability.

We,ll find out tomorrow...


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> This
> 
> Not one time have I passed a short 20min prime 27.9 run that I couldnt pass IBT except when temps where the issue. The reverse how ever can happen.
> 
> Ibt doesnt seem to catch ram or cache issues as well but that just my experience.
> 
> I just did not like running prime 28.3.


Prime 28,3 on small FFTS is definately hotter than IBT on Very High. That version of Prime is a killer for sure, both in temps and from my (somewhat limited testing) in stability. No other stress test that exists (and I've tested many at many settings, I've spent SO MANY HOURS testing stress test for making that little chart on the first page) has managed to Bsod my x43 setting. Linpack can jump around all it wants with 28k problem size and throttle me with 100C and I will "fail" due to user intervention in hopes of preventing nuclear fusion, but it never Bsods.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Philly_boy*
> 
> Sure...would 8 hrs of Prime 27.9 blend be cool? Or a lesser time with the 1344 FFT? LMK....
> 
> Btw, I'm shooting for 5.2 but don't know if my cooling will support the voltage needed for stability.
> 
> We,ll find out tomorrow...
> 8 hr Prime 27.9 is very cool. By very cool I mean, works very well for the chart. Cool in terms of temps? Err, depends but probably not. Blend has hot parts and cooler parts. Small FFTS tend to be hotter so keep that in mind. Just make sure you take the screenshot after the test is completed, lol. had a few people take it during the test or before the test...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could run 8hr 27.9 tonight, go to sleep, wake up, it's been 8 hours, take picture, and go straight to 5.2 if you want to wake up and OC. That way my testing in no way hinders your attempt at 5.2. If you cannot manage to do Prime due to temps, you can try to bypass that with a cooler test but running it for much longer periods of time. This obviously has drawbacks such as the time it takes. For example, 8 hours of x264 is already considered stable under any level of scrutiny IMO. So say you want 8hr Prime normally, you can just run 12hr x264, BF4 12hr. And bam, that's a dead on stable. Dead on, bullseye, let's go drink fruit punch stable.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Very high is a little over ten minutes. Ibt gets my chip the hottest. Prime 27.9 small at about 30mins in is still a few degrees cooler on my cpu than those few mins of ibt.
> 
> You should atleast run 20-30mins of prime 27.9 to ensure stability after the ibt pass.
> 
> People have different veiws on the long runs but I have always stayed away from the tests that require me to leave the pc unattended for hours while it runs.


IBT is hotter than prime 27.9 fft 1344, i just ran 10x standard of it, passed, then failed 1344 on this profile in 6 minutes while in the shower (the one that's crashed and been adjusted 3-4 times in.. ~6 months? to get to this point from x264/gaming etc)

Neither might pass but i prefer large fft on this front to linpack. It works atm so not in the mood for testing for hours


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> I see this thread is mainly people smoking something.. my BF4 stable setting takes less than 1 second to reach 100 degrees in IBT standard. Want people to use ****ty programs like that, hope you have more luck than previously..


IBT, standard run x 10 @4.5Ghz for me is 54*C


----------



## BoredErica

In case you're too lazy to reference the chart and it's of use to you:



Check it out!


----------



## Zahix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> In case you're too lazy to reference the chart and it's of use to you:
> 
> 
> 
> Check it out!


Is your CPU delidded ?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zahix*
> 
> Is your CPU delidded ?


No.

Specs of the settings in question are here:



For clarity delidded temps and settings are ALWAYS specifically noted otherwise people will get the wrong info.

---

Ok, so.

Now is time we bring up the painful subject of the charting and the way we go about getting the data.

I've yet to go back and iron out the small details I have not corrected in the chart itself, neither have I PM'ed people from the chart yet to harass them for followup info. Both of which will happen later. I managed to get the submissions charted from the past two weeks an hour ago all charted.

Should we have some sort of standard for the chart? I mean, some standard that must be met to be charted at all. Or to be placed in the official list. If we're going to have requirements like this it makes less sense to allow submissions to skid by without picture verification. It also means I'd have to ask every person I want to chart from random people in the other two Haswell threads to cough up stress test runs out of the blue which will impact the submissions I receive in the future because there are still THREE Haswell threads and the mods didn't decide to do anything.

And if yes, we need a standard, what should it be? I'm thinking, either x264 x500 pass or Prime 5hr. But that's is pretty damned stiff if we're asking EVERYBODY on there to do the test. Asking EVERYBODY to do ANYTHING is going to be impossible to begin with. Then I'd have to dock off tons of entries. Should we maybe have a third alternative? Like IBT Very High x20. Uhm... XTU 15hr? Are my suggestions too difficult, too easy? Just right? Or what? Tell me what you think about this whole thing and the credibility of the chart. I spend a lot of time on the chart and the guide and if either one of them is discredited for any reason, that is a big problem.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> No.
> 
> Specs of the settings in question are here:
> 
> 
> For clarity delidded temps and settings are ALWAYS specifically noted otherwise people will get the wrong info.
> 
> ---
> 
> Ok, so.
> 
> Now is time we bring up the painful subject of the charting and the way we go about getting the data.
> And if yes, we need a standard, what should it be? I'm thinking, either x264 x500 pass or Prime 5hr. But that's is pretty damned stiff if we're asking EVERYBODY on there to do the test. Asking EVERYBODY to do ANYTHING is going to be impossible to begin with. Then I'd have to dock off tons of entries. Should we maybe have a third alternative? Like IBT Very High x20. Uhm... XTU 15hr? Are my suggestions too difficult, too easy? Just right? Or what? Tell me what you think about this whole thing and the credibility of the chart. I spend a lot of time on the chart and the guide and if either one of them is discredited for any reason, that is a big problem.


why not make a sep chart thats picture verified with whatever rules you want to add? Then move to only the new chart in x amount of time. Gives people time.


----------



## Cyro999

IMO ~x264 *10, prime 27.9 fft 1344 1hr maybe others (pick one or do all choices, for people)
Quote:


> why not make a sep chart thats picture verified with whatever rules you want to add?


good idea


----------



## kangk81

perhaps a mid heat range synthetic stress test + a real world CPU intensive app running concurrently?

I'm thinking XTU stress test + [email protected] here. of course OP will have to decided what tests are classified as what.


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> IMO ~x264 *10, prime 27.9 fft 1344 1hr maybe others (pick one or do all choices, for people)
> good idea


I think this is fair, or even just 1 hour Prime 1344 and maybe an hour of Aida64 full suite

Having a choice to do x or y is counter productive to what we're trying achieve, unified standard to verify stability

And to Wizzie, it's like I said in the gigabyte thread, if people don't wish to abide by the rules to get on the list then don't have them on the list.

Depending on how far you want to go with this list we could have a general list using the data we currently have now on the current list

And then a verified list which is the one to go for real comparison between the chips

I think that would be the most logical way to do it


----------



## FractinJex

My some what simple method hasn't let me down yet as far as finding stable overclocks etc....

once i find the able to boot into the OS voltages lol i then iether up some more and run 2 Firestrike performance runs back to back then once that pass's ill then do 2 32m super pi runs.....

all is well its then either game some until I can run 8 hours of XTU latest build and if that pass's ive yet to have anything crash it and ive tried x264 also weeks after with stable results of overclocks up to 5.2ghz 1.6v

and then once and 8 hour test is completed I then increase Vcore and uncore voltage by 2-4% for extra stability and peace of mind. I also sometimes up the input voltage to 1.95-2.1 even if it isn't required as ive found that a higher input will increase heat but also increase stability esp. on systems that are running SLI/Crossfore and or a lot of mem etc.

also to note disabling internal graphics seems to shave 1-3c off of max and possibly but not tested decrease voltage required by I have not noticed this.

avergage oc 4.5-5.0


----------



## kangk81

Username: kangk81
CPU Model: 4770K
Core Multiplier: 45x
CPU VID: 1.35v
Vcore: 1.376v
Uncore Multiplier: 39x
Uncore Voltage: 1.2v
Cooling Solution: Corsair H80i
Stability Test: 3hr 10mins of XTU 4.3 & [email protected] Concurrently
Batch Number: Malay L324C086
Ram Speed: 11-13-13-31 2400MHz
Ram Voltage: 1.65
Input Voltage: 1.9v
LLC Setting: +100%
Motherboard: MSI Z87-GD65
VCCIN: 1.824V (BIOS input: 1.8V)


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> IMO ~x264 *10, prime 27.9 fft 1344 1hr


This - but also add in validation via CPU-Z to show clocks and voltages, as well as a group shot of Realtemp to show peak temps.

also:
delid v not
Air v AIO v custom loop.
TIM
Motherboard.


----------



## mk16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> No.
> 
> Specs of the settings in question are here:
> 
> 
> For clarity delidded temps and settings are ALWAYS specifically noted otherwise people will get the wrong info.
> 
> ---
> 
> Ok, so.
> 
> Now is time we bring up the painful subject of the charting and the way we go about getting the data.
> 
> I've yet to go back and iron out the small details I have not corrected in the chart itself, neither have I PM'ed people from the chart yet to harass them for followup info. Both of which will happen later. I managed to get the submissions charted from the past two weeks an hour ago all charted.
> 
> Should we have some sort of standard for the chart? I mean, some standard that must be met to be charted at all. Or to be placed in the official list. If we're going to have requirements like this it makes less sense to allow submissions to skid by without picture verification. It also means I'd have to ask every person I want to chart from random people in the other two Haswell threads to cough up stress test runs out of the blue which will impact the submissions I receive in the future because there are still THREE Haswell threads and the mods didn't decide to do anything.
> 
> And if yes, we need a standard, what should it be? I'm thinking, either x264 x500 pass or Prime 5hr. But that's is pretty damned stiff if we're asking EVERYBODY on there to do the test. Asking EVERYBODY to do ANYTHING is going to be impossible to begin with. Then I'd have to dock off tons of entries. Should we maybe have a third alternative? Like IBT Very High x20. Uhm... XTU 15hr? Are my suggestions too difficult, too easy? Just right? Or what? Tell me what you think about this whole thing and the credibility of the chart. I spend a lot of time on the chart and the guide and if either one of them is discredited for any reason, that is a big problem.


not really a fan of leaving a stress test running for 5 hours
how about like cyro said 1344 for an hour
then then a real world test for like 2-3 hours


----------



## FractinJex

Usually you can find instabilitys quickly within 2-3 hours however haswell is weird sometimes...I have had overclocks I thought were solid asa rock and I always run 8 hours of XTU to confirm....ive had several overclocks fail at the 6-7 hour mark..by upping the vcore some this resolved th issue and allowed for 12 hour runs easily.

This is why I always tell everyone even if they think they have found the rock solid voltages to always bump it by 2-5% mainly on the vcore / uncore and input v just for extra stability and peace of mind.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mk16*
> 
> not really a fan of leaving a stress test running for 5 hours
> how about like cyro said 1344 for an hour
> then then a real world test for like 2-3 hours


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kangk81*
> 
> perhaps a mid heat range synthetic stress test + a real world CPU intensive app running concurrently?
> 
> I'm thinking XTU stress test + [email protected] here. of course OP will have to decided what tests are classified as what.


About doing two tests at once: I would assume this actually has a negative effect when you're trying to find instability more often than it helps. If the CPU only has so many resources to spare, and it's being leveraged 100% by Prime95, there's no CPU resources left to run the other test. So what happens is say, 50% is spent on Prime, 50% on another test. Then you haven't topped up the stress, you've just made a hybrid test.

No, I have not scientifically tested this idea, but that's what I think of intuitively. Or maybe we can say, Prime95 doesn't do 100% just close to 100% as mouse doesn't lag, we can stil watch Youtube?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FractinJex*
> 
> Usually you can find instabilitys quickly within 2-3 hours however haswell is weird sometimes...I have had overclocks I thought were solid asa rock and I always run 8 hours of XTU to confirm....ive had several overclocks fail at the 6-7 hour mark..by upping the vcore some this resolved th issue and allowed for 12 hour runs easily.
> 
> This is why I always tell everyone even if they think they have found the rock solid voltages to always bump it by 2-5% mainly on the vcore / uncore and input v just for extra stability and peace of mind.


Problem is, sometimes higher vcore won't help. Jumping the voltage wall is very, very tough to do once you hit it. 

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kangk81*
> 
> Username: kangk81
> CPU Model: 4770K
> Core Multiplier: 45x
> CPU VID: 1.35v
> Vcore: 1.376v
> Uncore Multiplier: 39x
> Uncore Voltage: 1.2v
> Cooling Solution: Corsair H80i
> Stability Test: 3hr 10mins of XTU 4.3 & [email protected] Concurrently
> Batch Number: Malay L324C086
> Ram Speed: 11-13-13-31 2400MHz
> Ram Voltage: 1.65
> Input Voltage: 1.9v
> LLC Setting: +100%
> Motherboard: MSI Z87-GD65
> VCCIN: 1.824V (BIOS input: 1.8V)


You think it's stable this time? Want you to be confident, in case it goes bottom up again, lol.

I think we need more than one option to reach ultimate verification. Some type of Prime along with an easier test but looped many, many times to compensate. Maybe we can skid by with 3hr 1344? I haven't test that setting myself.

What was that ASUS BIOS that was said to be the best for OCing again?


----------



## mistercoffee1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Found broken files.
> You figure this will fix the issues? Reinstalling OS is a tough sell for x46.


Hey Darkwizzie,
Do you have a spare harddrive laying around?
If so, do a fresh Windows install on that. Just for benchmarking to rule out if this might be the issue for you.
That way, you don't have to mess with your current install.


----------



## kangk81

@Darkwizzie

its good this time. I upped the VID and it went smoothly. Now I'm waiting for my EK kit and CLP to come in to see how far more can I push thing baby.

I forgot to mention in my post that I'm delidded with MX4-IHS-MX4.

The reason I mentioned XTU & FAH concurrently it because, when I run them singly, the CPU load shown on the windows task manager doesn't show that the CPUs are maxed out at 100%. Also the temps are lower when running them alone. Running both together gives me a constant 100% CPU load throughout the stress test duration and up to 5deg C more on the temps.

Perhaps you're right the split-load portion. I have no way to know if the CPU is really performing the tasks concurrently or jumping around.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mistercoffee1*
> 
> Hey Darkwizzie,
> Do you have a spare harddrive laying around?
> If so, do a fresh Windows install on that. Just for benchmarking to rule out if this might be the issue for you.
> That way, you don't have to mess with your current install.


Thanks for the idea, I'll look around to see. If I really wanted to, I can copy all the files on one drive onto another, and use the backup drive as the test drive with the new OS.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minusorange*
> 
> I think this is fair, or even just 1 hour Prime 1344 and maybe an hour of Aida64 full suite
> 
> Having a choice to do x or y is counter productive to what we're trying achieve, unified standard to verify stability
> 
> And to Wizzie, it's like I said in the gigabyte thread, if people don't wish to abide by the rules to get on the list then don't have them on the list.
> 
> Depending on how far you want to go with this list we could have a general list using the data we currently have now on the current list
> 
> And then a verified list which is the one to go for real comparison between the chips
> 
> I think that would be the most logical way to do it


I have had p95 27.9 1344k fail after an hour. I had to let it run at least 2 hours before I was somewhat confident. Then I could run p95 v28.3 1344k and it would BSOD 101 almost immediately. I have had to up the vcore increasingly. And this is at 42x. So my progression has been 1.168 stable on 10 10GB passes of IBT, but not stable under p95 27.9 1344k, then 1.2V (1.835 VID. I think, I am still testing this) to get P95 28.3 1344k stable. Interestingly the 28.3 1344k run cooler than the 27.9 1344k. In the end I will run AIDA64 and maybe blend and ROG bench for a prolonged period. So I don't know what to go with for 24x7 use at this point. Any advice?


----------



## 7ranslucen7

After trying different tests and writing down various results, I've come to the conclusion
that IBT 2.54 (custom:75-80% total ram) produces the most linear and
consistent test numbers in the least amount of testing time (only caveat being the high temps).

I've been using x264, P95, aida64, linX, OCscanner, as well as XTU
and found that almost always did IBT scale proportionally with my settings for vcore : time in stability.

Out of the bunch, I had the least amount of consistency with aida64. I had an overclock that
was stable for 37 hours in aida64 using FPU that crashed <2 hours with p95/ibt/linx.

I reached my original stable vcore using IBT in <24 hours.


----------



## Philly_boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> 8 hr Prime 27.9 is very cool. By very cool I mean, works very well for the chart. Cool in terms of temps? Err, depends but probably not. Blend has hot parts and cooler parts. Small FFTS tend to be hotter so keep that in mind. Just make sure you take the screenshot after the test is completed, lol. had a few people take it during the test or before the test...
> 
> You could run 8hr 27.9 tonight, go to sleep, wake up, it's been 8 hours, take picture, and go straight to 5.2 if you want to wake up and OC. That way my testing in no way hinders your attempt at 5.2. If you cannot manage to do Prime due to temps, you can try to bypass that with a cooler test but running it for much longer periods of time. This obviously has drawbacks such as the time it takes. For example, 8 hours of x264 is already considered stable under any level of scrutiny IMO. So say you want 8hr Prime normally, you can just run 12hr x264, BF4 12hr. And bam, that's a dead on stable. Dead on, bullseye, let's go drink fruit punch stable.


I don't think any rig I've ever built is "...dead on, bullseye, let's go drink fruit punch stable". I mean, we're overclockers, right? I like living on the edge of twitchy.









I'll set up to have a go at 8 hours of prime later when I get home from school.

So.....if I chart 5.2 with 10x passes of IBT can we chart that? Or does it have to be multi hours of Prime/x264 stable?

IAF, all it needs to be is stable for an 8 min bench for me. My quest is to get a few HWBot points before I move on to dice and LN2 .


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> No, I have not scientifically tested this idea, but that's what I think of intuitively. Or maybe we can say, Prime95 doesn't do 100% just close to 100% as mouse doesn't lag, we can stil watch Youtube?


If you set x264 to low priority, it doesn't lag mouse.

If you set x264 or prime to high priority they do lag mouse

What you're seeing is 90% down to just default priorities set. I manually set prime to high priority (as do many others) while testing, but that kinda disables the system


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> Specs of the settings in question are here:
> 
> 
> For clarity delidded temps and settings are ALWAYS specifically noted otherwise people will get the wrong info.
> 
> ---
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, so.
> 
> Now is time we bring up the painful subject of the charting and the way we go about getting the data.
> 
> I've yet to go back and iron out the small details I have not corrected in the chart itself, neither have I PM'ed people from the chart yet to harass them for followup info. Both of which will happen later. I managed to get the submissions charted from the past two weeks an hour ago all charted.
> 
> Should we have some sort of standard for the chart? I mean, some standard that must be met to be charted at all. Or to be placed in the official list. If we're going to have requirements like this it makes less sense to allow submissions to skid by without picture verification. It also means I'd have to ask every person I want to chart from random people in the other two Haswell threads to cough up stress test runs out of the blue which will impact the submissions I receive in the future because there are still THREE Haswell threads and the mods didn't decide to do anything.
> 
> And if yes, we need a standard, what should it be? I'm thinking, either x264 x500 pass or Prime 5hr. But that's is pretty damned stiff if we're asking EVERYBODY on there to do the test. Asking EVERYBODY to do ANYTHING is going to be impossible to begin with. Then I'd have to dock off tons of entries. Should we maybe have a third alternative? Like IBT Very High x20. Uhm... XTU 15hr? Are my suggestions too difficult, too easy? Just right? Or what? Tell me what you think about this whole thing and the credibility of the chart. I spend a lot of time on the chart and the guide and if either one of them is discredited for any reason, that is a big problem.


The solution is 2 charts. Keep the one you have (it's very, very useful), and then have another chart with a pre-defined menu of tests and prerequisites that must be passed to get on that chart. People who get onto the second chart get a gold star or something.









Just keep both charts updated, because I can't see a whole lot of people downloading a bunch of programs, trying to figure out how to use them, running them for hours on end, and taking screenshots with various other programs open. Some people will depending on the battery of tests but the second chart will be way smaller than the first, and therefore less statistically significant.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> That's not CPU related so it's not degradation caused. 101, 124, 9c are the ones.
> You have been charted.
> 
> Philly, for such a high multipler do you mind doing more extensive tests with prime? People will be looking your OC under a high magnification microscope and they'll probably diss your entry and my chart. That's the reality, so if you have the time and you're willing, can you post pictures of several hours of prime? To minimize productivity loss you can just set it while sleeping, wake up and take a screenshot.
> 
> Check the stress test temperature chart. I'm using Noctua D14, so little worse compared to yours but mine is 4670k so add say... 5-10C to my temps to my Prime 27.9 temps. Thanks for the compliment.
> 
> DigitALL power, vdroop compensation 100% setting.
> Charted, don't recall seeing the picture.
> 
> You mind filling out the form on the first page?
> 
> Updated
> 
> 
> 
> How is it going now?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Mind filling out the form on the first page?
> Just stick with 4.5. Comon, the median and average OC is listed on the OC chart. You're fine.
> 
> I want to know.
> 
> You mind trying a harder test? Like Aida 5hr, x264 overnight, etc. Helps up the credibility of my chart. Would appreciate it if you do.
> 
> Charted
> 
> Kk, charting...
> 
> Charted
> Charted, what test is that?
> 
> There's not much way to tell. Can't be cache because it's at stock. Either vcore or input voltage, right.
> 
> ---


I haven't done any more stress testing. I've just been gaming (BF4). Once I raised VID to 1.280 I haven't gotten another BSOD in days. I'm not ready to be charted yet because I want to tweak it more. See of there's some way to get VID lower. My current OC is this:

45x core
1.280v VID (1.312v Vcore under load)
42x uncore
1.15v Cache voltage (1.208v under load)
1.78v VRIN (1.840v under load) (LLC on Auto)

VRIN is set to .5v above VID.


----------



## JJFIVEOH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Too much vcore can be a problem. What type of instability are you getting? Error codes etc


I'm getting the WHEA blue screens. 0x00000124. Doing a search, the solutions seem to vary quite a bit.


----------



## Tmfs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JJFIVEOH*
> 
> I'm getting the WHEA blue screens. 0x00000124. Doing a search, the solutions seem to vary quite a bit.


For me that has almost always been vcore. YMMV of course.


----------



## xSDMx

@coelacanth

Those are the exact same settings I am running at the moment!

I'd love to see any of the changes you make as you continue tweaking.

Long lost, Haswell brethren?


----------



## JJFIVEOH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tmfs*
> 
> For me that has almost always been vcore. YMMV of course.


I just find it hard to believe that I can't get stable with 1.35 @ 4.4. If I try lower, I can barely get to the desktop. Not saying you're wrong at all, in fact you confirmed what I thought all along despite what I found doing a search. I just think I'm missing something obvious.


----------



## Tmfs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JJFIVEOH*
> 
> I just find it hard to believe that I can't get stable with 1.35 @ 4.4. If I try lower, I can barely get to the desktop. Not saying you're wrong at all, in fact you confirmed what I thought all along despite what I found doing a search. I just think I'm missing something obvious.


What's the stock VID on your chip?

I know going by stock VID isn't 100% but in my very small sample size it has been a very good indicator.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JJFIVEOH*
> 
> I just find it hard to believe that I can't get stable with 1.35 @ 4.4. If I try lower, I can barely get to the desktop. Not saying you're wrong at all, in fact you confirmed what I thought all along despite what I found doing a search. I just think I'm missing something obvious.


the first 4670k I bought (costa rica 331)would only boot at 4.4 @ 1.36volts.

It wont go any higher no mater what voltage. I tried 1.47volts and it wont even make it to windows at 4.5. Its in my 2nd rig now. It serves my son great at 4.3ghz for gaming.

Just not much of a high clocker.

Tbh the difference in his 4.3 and my 4.7 is not noticable in any game. It translates to about 3% per 100mhz core. I am basing that percentage off what the asus software tells me when i move up or down 100mhz. That 12% is much less apparent in games though.


----------



## JJFIVEOH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tmfs*
> 
> What's the stock VID on your chip?
> 
> I know going by stock VID isn't 100% but in my very small sample size it has been a very good indicator.


If I return everything to bone stock, VID is 1.11 at idle and 1.21 under load.


----------



## Tmfs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JJFIVEOH*
> 
> If I return everything to bone stock, VID is 1.11 at idle and 1.21 under load.


I don't know anything about MSI's bios but I always grab my stock vid from bios (gigabyte).


----------



## JJFIVEOH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> the first 4670k I bought (costa rica 331)would only boot at 4.4 @ 1.36volts.
> 
> It wont go any higher no mater what voltage. I tried 1.47volts and it wont even make it to windows at 4.5. Its in my 2nd rig now. It serves my son great at 4.3ghz for gaming.
> 
> Just not much of a high clocker.
> 
> Tbh the difference in his 4.3 and my 4.7 is not noticable in any game. It translates to about 3% per 100mhz core. I am basing that percentage off what the asus software tells me when i move up or down 100mhz. That 12% is much less apparent in games though.


If somebody can convince me that I just have a terrible CPU and I'm not missing anything, I can deal with that. It's not my computer. I built this for somebody and wanted to become more familiar with Haswell. The owner isn't concerned about getting 4.6 out of it, I am haha. I've got a pretty stable 4.4 @ 1.38 setup for him with C3 enabled so it stays in the .2-.3 VCore range not under load.

Thanks, based on what you said I may not be the only one. I might just close the door on this project now.


----------



## JJFIVEOH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tmfs*
> 
> I don't know anything about asrock but I always grab my stock vid from bios (gigabyte).


I have an MSI board. I just looked and BIOS says 1.03.


----------



## mk16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tmfs*
> 
> I don't know anything about asrock but I always grab my stock vid from bios (gigabyte).


from what i've seen on my amd asrock
they like to have the voltage set 0.1v higher then needed
so going by his asrock stock voltage may not be best.

none of that matters though because his haswell pc has an msi board.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JJFIVEOH*
> 
> If somebody can convince me that I just have a terrible CPU and I'm not missing anything, I can deal with that. It's not my computer. I built this for somebody and wanted to become more familiar with Haswell. The owner isn't concerned about getting 4.6 out of it, I am haha. I've got a pretty stable 4.4 @ 1.38 setup for him with C3 enabled so it stays in the .2-.3 VCore range not under load.
> 
> Thanks, based on what you said I may not be the only one. I might just close the door on this project now.


That 4.4 oc will serve him well. Not single thing that chip cannot do at those clocks.

Except bench as high as one clocked higher. Which only matters to us on ocn.


----------



## Tmfs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JJFIVEOH*
> 
> I have an MSI board. I just looked and BIOS says 1.03.


Yeah sorry looked at the wrong build in your signature. I would say a stock vid of 1.03v is really good, above average for sure. At a stock vid of 1.07v I can do x45 @ 1.250v all day. There may very well be something else going on that's holding you back. WIsh I had some ideas to toss out but I got nothing atm.


----------



## mk16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tmfs*
> 
> Yeah sorry looked at the wrong build in your signature. I would say a stock vid of 1.03v is really good, above average for sure. At a stock vid of 1.07v I can do x45 @ 1.250v all day. There may very well be something else going on. WIsh I had some ideas to toss out but I got nothing atm.


my stock vid is 1.069
yet i cant touch 42x with anything less then 1.20-1.19 vid
http://valid.canardpc.com/fmvuxi


----------



## tomlev5

I'm having problems with Prime95 v28.3 1334K.
For x45, x42 cache I have VCore=1.370, VRIN=1.950, VRing=1.260, VCCSA +0.270; CPU I/O Analog +0.200; CPU I/O Digital +0.200
RAM is on XMP (1.50 V, 1866 MHz)

It looks like I need a really high VCCSA, because at VCCSA +0.200 I got BSOD 0x0000009c in 15 minutes Prime95 v28.3 1334K.
At VCCSA +0.250 I got BSOD after 2 hours 1334K.
Right now I'm testing +0.270 (HWiNFO shows VCCSA = 1.128V).

What do you think about this high VCCSA. Is it dangerous?
Darkwizzie, you had some problems with BSOD 9c, did you try raising system agent voltage to this level?


----------



## JJFIVEOH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> That 4.4 oc will serve him well. Not single thing that chip cannot do at those clocks.
> 
> Except bench as high as one clocked higher. Which only matters to us on ocn.


You're right. I just get caught up in trying to get the most out of this thing. He couldn't care less about benchmarking scores.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tmfs*
> 
> Yeah sorry looked at the wrong build in your signature. I would say a stock vid of 1.03v is really good, above average for sure. At a stock vid of 1.07v I can do x45 @ 1.250v all day. There may very well be something else going on that's holding you back. WIsh I had some ideas to toss out but I got nothing atm.


I wish it was obvious. I posted screenshots of all my BIOS settings last night. I'm getting the impression I don't have anything wrong. I thought maybe the fact I enabled C3 and not C7, but I have issues even if I leave them disabled.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mk16*
> 
> my stock vid is 1.069
> yet i cant touch 42x with anything less then 1.20-1.19 vid
> http://valid.canardpc.com/fmvuxi


I think it takes me 1.26 to be stable at 4.2. Of course I don't have a high dollar motherboard either. That might have something to do with it.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xSDMx*
> 
> @coelacanth
> 
> Those are the exact same settings I am running at the moment!
> 
> I'd love to see any of the changes you make as you continue tweaking.
> 
> Long lost, Haswell brethren?


Yea these CPUs may be twins separated at birth.









I'm going to keep playing with it and when I'm ready to get charted I'll put in my final settings. Things were going really well up to 4.4GHz. 4.5GHz required a bigger voltage boost than the previous steps through the multipliers, but I was at 4.5 with 1.225 VID feeling pretty good about this CPU. Then I started playing BF4 and got a bunch of 124 BSODs. I kept upping VID by .025 until I got to 1.275 and still got a BSOD. I raised it to 1.280 and have been fine since.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JJFIVEOH*
> 
> You're right. I just get caught up in trying to get the most out of this thing. He couldn't care less about benchmarking scores.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish it was obvious. I posted screenshots of all my BIOS settings last night. I'm getting the impression I don't have anything wrong. I thought maybe the fact I enabled C3 and not C7, but I have issues even if I leave them disabled.
> I think it takes me 1.26 to be stable at 4.2. Of course I don't have a high dollar motherboard either. That might have something to do with it.


The mobo dont mean much with haswell. The vrms are on the chip.


----------



## mk16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JJFIVEOH*
> 
> You're right. I just get caught up in trying to get the most out of this thing. He couldn't care less about benchmarking scores.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish it was obvious. I posted screenshots of all my BIOS settings last night. I'm getting the impression I don't have anything wrong. I thought maybe the fact I enabled C3 and not C7, but I have issues even if I leave them disabled.
> I think it takes me 1.26 to be stable at 4.2. Of course I don't have a high dollar motherboard either. That might have something to do with it.


yes you do
the gd65 cost $10 more then my board.


----------



## tonymontana95

I have 4770k, maximus vi hero and nh-d14. Cpu is at stock speed and it idles around 35 C..But when I turn on prime 95 it goes to 80 C !!
in the same moment when I turn on prime it goes to 75-80 C (but literally in the same moment). I use nt-h1 tc. I was planning to do some overclocking but with this temps no way
And btw this is my first intel cpu

I dont know what to do.
Are the sensors broken?


----------



## tatmMRKIV

I love my z87m OC formula I wouldn't trade it for anything but a z87 OC formula... I just did 2800 c9-12-12-25 [email protected] 2.03v with a pretty crappy processor
4.5 3hours stable on aida maybe... I dunno it works for linux and benching


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> IBT, standard run x 10 @4.5Ghz for me is 54*C


I give you 1 free internet clap, I'm happy for you. While you're enjoying that clap maybe you could expand how that is helpful or provides assistance on what I stated?


----------



## Philly_boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mk16*
> 
> my stock vid is 1.069
> yet i cant touch 42x with anything less then 1.20-1.19 vid
> http://valid.canardpc.com/fmvuxi


My chip's stock VID is the same, but 1.138 gets me to 4.4 with 1,81 VRIN. Do you know the batch umber of your chip? Mine is 312B547.

I only need 1.178 for 4.5 and 1.213 for 4.6 which is my non-benching everyday OC.

The vcore raises dramatically after 4.6.


----------



## mk16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tonymontana95*
> 
> I have 4770k, maximus vi hero and nh-d14. Cpu is at stock speed and it idles around 35 C..But when I turn on prime 95 it goes to 80 C !!
> in the same moment when I turn on prime it goes to 75-80 C (but literally in the same moment). I use nt-h1 tc. I was planning to do some overclocking but with this temps no way
> And btw this is my first intel cpu
> 
> I dont know what to do.
> Are the sensors broken?


nope there fine and reading right
intel used tim paste on haswell in ivy where as they use solder for sandy
the use of tim has caused a rather large increase in temps across the board as well as making then extremely inconstant.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Philly_boy*
> 
> My chip's stock VID is the same, but 1.138 gets me to 4.4 with 1,81 VRIN. Do you know the batch umber of your chip? Mine is 312B547.
> 
> I only need 1.178 for 4.5 and 1.213 for 4.6 which is my non-benching everyday OC.
> 
> The vcore raises dramatically after 4.6.


3315b352


----------



## Zahix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tonymontana95*
> 
> I have 4770k, maximus vi hero and nh-d14. Cpu is at stock speed and it idles around 35 C..But when I turn on prime 95 it goes to 80 C !!
> in the same moment when I turn on prime it goes to 75-80 C (but literally in the same moment). I use nt-h1 tc. I was planning to do some overclocking but with this temps no way
> And btw this is my first intel cpu
> 
> I dont know what to do.
> Are the sensors broken?


Ok it happened to me as well when i first got my rig. I have the same mobo and default bios settings are ridiculous in terms of voltage. Vcore is set to auto as default and needs to be changed to manual. So first lets set it at 1.1v just for the sake of testing, save and reboot to windows. Run a quick stress test, watch the temps and come back. Satisfied ? Now follow the OP guide thoroughly then come back when you are stuck. Cheers


----------



## L36

Anyone tried some runs with prime 28.1? This one has FMA3 instruction set support, stresses harder than AVX. Made my AVX OC not stable. Bumped up Vcore to 1.415 and VRin 1.9 along with Vcache to 1.420 @ 4.4. Stable now but need more time.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L36*
> 
> Anyone tried some runs with prime 28.1? This one has FMA3 instruction set support, stresses harder than AVX. Made my AVX OC not stable. Bumped up Vcore VID to 1.415 and VRin 1.9 along with Vcache to 1.420 @ 4.4. Stable now but need more time.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Fixed.

1.415 VID for 4.4 is pretty high. And 1.420v cache is well into the danger zone.


----------



## mk16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L36*
> 
> Anyone tried some runs with prime 28.1? This one has FMA3 instruction set support, stresses harder than AVX. Made my AVX OC not stable. Bumped up Vcore to 1.415 and VRin 1.9 along with Vcache to 1.420 @ 4.4. Stable now but need more time.


wait you have 1.4v on your uncore?









this is from sin's gigy guide


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tonymontana95*
> 
> I have 4770k, maximus vi hero and nh-d14. Cpu is at stock speed and it idles around 35 C..But when I turn on prime 95 it goes to 80 C !!
> in the same moment when I turn on prime it goes to 75-80 C (but literally in the same moment). I use nt-h1 tc. I was planning to do some overclocking but with this temps no way
> And btw this is my first intel cpu
> 
> I dont know what to do.
> Are the sensors broken?


I have the same setup (except I use MX-4 paste). I would reseat the HSF. I am pushing 80c at 1.2V vcore and 4.2/3.9 GHz. If you are letting Asus clock your stock for you, they will overvolt to nearly 1.2V for stock.

My idle @ 4.2 settings with C-states and the minimum processor performance in windows set to 2GHz, I idle at around 27c. So I think maybe the TIM application may be affecting you. Also your case airflow could be as well.


----------



## GeneO

Just how do you determine your stock VID on an Asus board?


----------



## mk16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> Just how do you determine your stock VID on an Asus board?


cpu-z reports your vid not your vcore
so just run prime and open that.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mk16*
> 
> cpu-z reports your vid not your vcore
> so just run prime and open that.


CPU-Z reports Vcore not VID.


----------



## mk16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> CPU-Z reports Vcore not VID.


my cpu-z reports my vid then hwinfo under vcore reads my vcore


----------



## GeneO

I am pretty sure CPU-Z reports vcore.


----------



## mk16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> I am pretty sure CPU-Z reports vcore.


as you can see from my screenie
cpu-z and core 0&2 vid in hwinfo are the same where as
cpu-z and hwinfo vcore are .011v different
cpu-z is vid (what you have set in the bios)
hwinfo is what is pumping in to your cpu at that point in time.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mk16*
> 
> my cpu-z reports my vid then hwinfo under vcore reads my vcore


Interesting. Maybe CPU-Z is pulling from a Vcore sensor on Asus boards and from the VID sensor on Gigabyte boards for "Core Voltage." That's all I can think of.


----------



## mk16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> Interesting. Maybe CPU-Z is pulling from a Vcore sensor on Asus boards and from the VID sensor on Gigabyte boards for "Core Voltage." That's all I can think of.


hmmm
lets unless one of the vets cares to step in here

lets get some test going
take a pic just like mine
(where we can see cpu-z voltage and hwinfo vid's and vcore)
and lets see what we get. cpu-z may very will report vid
or it may be a board thing

just downloaded and tested with vanilla cpu-z
get the same voltage


----------



## GeneO

CPU-Z agrees with my vcore reported by AI Suite. It does not agree with the VID displayed in hwinfo64.

But that is neither here nor there wrt to my question. As you say VID is what you set it at in the BIOS. My BIOS does not have stock setting, it only has optimized settings. When I let it choose the optimized settings it will go to 39GHxz across all cores and about 1.2V VID. That can't be my stock VID. How do I determine what it is?


----------



## mk16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> CPU-Z agrees with my vcore reported by AI Suite. It does not agree with the VID displayed in hwinfo64.
> 
> But that is neither here nor there wrt to my question. As you say VID is what you set it at in the BIOS. My BIOS does not have stock setting, it only has optimized settings. When I let it choose the optimized settings it will go to 39GHxz across all cores and about 1.2V VID. That can't be my stock VID. How do I determine what it is?


what ever hwinfo under core "x" vid says is your vid
and if it says 1.2v then its 1.2v


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mk16*
> 
> hmmm
> lets unless one of the vets cares to step in here
> 
> lets get some test going
> take a pic just like mine
> (where we can see cpu-z voltage and hwinfo vid's and vcore)
> and lets see what we get. cpu-z may very will report vid
> or it may be a board thing
> 
> just downloaded and tested with vanilla cpu-z
> get the same voltage


No need for testing I'm telling you CPU-Z (for my board at least) reports Vcore.

At idle CPU-Z reports my "Core Voltage" as .016v (with 1.280v VID set in BIOS).


----------



## mk16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> No need for testing I'm telling you CPU-Z (for my board at least) reports Vcore.
> 
> At idle CPU-Z reports my "Core Voltage" as .016v (with 1.280v VID set in BIOS).


well seeing as how for different boards it reports different things there is a need for testing
then in the op we can add a little thing that says what mobos cpuz reports vid or vcore for.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mk16*
> 
> well seeing as how for different boards it reports different things there is a need for testing
> then in the op we can add a little thing that says what mobos cpuz reports vid or vcore for.


I'm not too worried about it. There's more than one way to skin a cat. As long as we have methods to know what VID is and what Vcore is, it doesn't matter where we're getting the info from.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> CPU-Z agrees with my vcore reported by AI Suite. It does not agree with the VID displayed in hwinfo64.
> 
> But that is neither here nor there wrt to my question. As you say VID is what you set it at in the BIOS. My BIOS does not have stock setting, it only has optimized settings. When I let it choose the optimized settings it will go to 39GHxz across all cores and about 1.2V VID. That can't be my stock VID. How do I determine what it is?


I wish I could answer your question. I'm not sure. I got my "stock VID" from the first time I went into BIOS and got the value from within the BIOS with everything at stock. With everything at bone stock, Asus decided that my VID is 1.138v.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> No need for testing I'm telling you CPU-Z (for my board at least) reports Vcore.
> 
> At idle CPU-Z reports my "Core Voltage" as .016v (with 1.280v VID set in BIOS).


Which version are you using? 1.64.0 shows Vcore, but most, if not all, of the newer versions show VID on most boards.

It's been a known problem with CPU-Z since last summer.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Which version are you using? 1.64.0 shows Vcore, but most, if not all, of the newer versions show VID on most boards.
> 
> It's been a known problem with CPU-Z since last summer.


I'm using 1.68 (the newest).


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> I have had p95 27.9 1344k fail after an hour. I had to let it run at least 2 hours before I was somewhat confident. Then I could run p95 v28.3 1344k and it would BSOD 101 almost immediately. I have had to up the vcore increasingly. And this is at 42x. So my progression has been 1.168 stable on 10 10GB passes of IBT, but not stable under p95 27.9 1344k, then 1.2V (1.835 VID. I think, I am still testing this) to get P95 28.3 1344k stable. Interestingly the 28.3 1344k run cooler than the 27.9 1344k. In the end I will run AIDA64 and maybe blend and ROG bench for a prolonged period. So I don't know what to go with for 24x7 use at this point. Any advice?


28.3 is tougher but the temps it produces are higher than IBT can. I think it's way overkill.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Philly_boy*
> 
> I don't think any rig I've ever built is "...dead on, bullseye, let's go drink fruit punch stable". I mean, we're overclockers, right? I like living on the edge of twitchy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll set up to have a go at 8 hours of prime later when I get home from school.
> 
> So.....if I chart 5.2 with 10x passes of IBT can we chart that? Or does it have to be multi hours of Prime/x264 stable?
> 
> IAF, all it needs to be is stable for an 8 min bench for me. My quest is to get a few HWBot points before I move on to dice and LN2 .


Probably will still chart, I'm still thinking about what I want to do with the chart. 

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> If you set x264 to low priority, it doesn't lag mouse.
> 
> If you set x264 or prime to high priority they do lag mouse
> 
> What you're seeing is 90% down to just default priorities set. I manually set prime to high priority (as do many others) while testing, but that kinda disables the system


Why would we set x264 to low priority, doesn't that kind of kill the point?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> The solution is 2 charts. Keep the one you have (it's very, very useful), and then have another chart with a pre-defined menu of tests and prerequisites that must be passed to get on that chart. People who get onto the second chart get a gold star or something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just keep both charts updated, because I can't see a whole lot of people downloading a bunch of programs, trying to figure out how to use them, running them for hours on end, and taking screenshots with various other programs open. Some people will depending on the battery of tests but the second chart will be way smaller than the first, and therefore less statistically significant.
> I haven't done any more stress testing. I've just been gaming (BF4). Once I raised VID to 1.280 I haven't gotten another BSOD in days. I'm not ready to be charted yet because I want to tweak it more. See of there's some way to get VID lower. My current OC is this:
> 
> 45x core
> 1.280v VID (1.312v Vcore under load)
> 42x uncore
> 1.15v Cache voltage (1.208v under load)
> 1.78v VRIN (1.840v under load) (LLC on Auto)
> 
> VRIN is set to .5v above VID.


kk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mk16*
> 
> hmmm
> lets unless one of the vets cares to step in here
> 
> lets get some test going
> take a pic just like mine
> (where we can see cpu-z voltage and hwinfo vid's and vcore)
> and lets see what we get. cpu-z may very will report vid
> or it may be a board thing
> 
> just downloaded and tested with vanilla cpu-z
> get the same voltage


The reading from CPUZ or even HWinfo changes a lot, especially for ASUS it seems.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Which version are you using? 1.64.0 shows Vcore, but most, if not all, of the newer versions show VID on most boards.
> 
> It's been a known problem with CPU-Z since last summer.


I am using the latest version and it is showing Vcore.


----------



## GeneO

Gawd these STOP 101 BSOD are a PITA. I can get 41x OK but it really sucks being stuck at that. These are not that much fun to OC. Challenging is one thing but these seem to go beyond that.


----------



## Wirerat

my cpuz reports vcore. I am on ASUS board.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> I'm using 1.68 (the newest).


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> I am using the latest version and it is showing Vcore.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> my cpuz reports vcore. I am on ASUS board.


Still shows VID on my Gigabyte. Must be an Asus thing.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> Gawd these STOP 101 BSOD are a PITA. I can get 41x OK but it really sucks being stuck at that. These are not that much fun to OC. Challenging is one thing but these seem to go beyond that.


101 errors are often CPU Input Voltage. What's your Vcore and VCCIN?


----------



## brandon88tube

Darkwizzie, I think you should just make a separate chart that is one test that is relatively short and easy as a control. That way, people can do the same test and see how they compare to others who have run the exact same test. If they find someone that has similar hardware they can always get a better idea as to what settings they could try out rather than just guessing because the tests were all over the place. I can throw out an example that I saw some others suggest. Obviously this is just a very rough and super fast layout so be nice, please.

Name: Prime @ 1344k 1 Hour of Power
Requirements:
1.Prime95 vs
2. 1344k to 1344k
3. 80% of RAM used
4. Run for 1 hour
5. Screenshot
6. CPU
7. CPU Batch# (for those who think this actually matters even though it doesn't)
8. RAM and amount
9. Motherboard with bios version
10. Motherboard settings that matter (these can be broken out into their own list)

Once the requirements etc. are figured out and how you want it charted, you make an example post of what it needs to look like in order to be verified and put on the list. Anything not matching the requirements and/or formatting get rejected with no arguing on the matter. If they want it in the list, follow the requirements and format.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> 101 errors are often CPU Input Voltage. What's your Vcore and VCCIN?


At 4.2 GHz, my core was 1.216 (load) and VIN 1.76-1.8.

It is driving me nuts. I just tried using Bstrap at 125 MHz instead and same thing. Seems no matter how high voltage (up to a limit).

What a dud tech, eh?


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon88tube*
> 
> Darkwizzie, I think you should just make a separate chart that is one test that is relatively short and easy as a control. That way, people can do the same test and see how they compare to others who have run the exact same test. If they find someone that has similar hardware they can always get a better idea as to what settings they could try out rather than just guessing because the tests were all over the place. I can throw out an example that I saw some others suggest. Obviously this is just a very rough and super fast layout so be nice, please.
> 
> Name: Prime @ 1344k 1 Hour of Power
> Requirements:
> 1.Prime95 vs
> 2. 1344k to 1344k
> 3. 80% of RAM used
> 4. Run for 1 hour
> 5. Screenshot
> 6. CPU
> 7. CPU Batch# (for those who think this actually matters even though it doesn't)
> 8. RAM and amount
> 9. Motherboard with bios version
> 10. Motherboard settings that matter (these can be broken out into their own list)
> 
> Once the requirements etc. are figured out and how you want it charted, you make an example post of what it needs to look like in order to be verified and put on the list. Anything not matching the requirements and/or formatting get rejected with no arguing on the matter. If they want it in the list, follow the requirements and format.


Which p95 version? It makes a *big* difference. And even at 1344,1344 on 27.9, an hour isn't sufficient.


----------



## brandon88tube

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> Which p95 version? It makes a *big* difference.


This is just an idea, I didn't pick a specific version, though it seems 27.9 seems to be a better choice at the moment.


----------



## BoredErica

I'm not going to do 28.3, so the only choice is 27.9. 28.3 is insanity especially on the most stressful setting.

Quote:


> If they want it in the list, follow the requirements and format.


One thing to note, the situation is a little reversed. Often I'm asking them to be on the chart, they're not asking to be on the chart. I'm trying to get more data and I want people who don't want to contribute, to contribute. You could argue that's the problem, or that line of thinking has to change, but that's what I did to try to get so many results.

I'm stilling thinking about it.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon88tube*
> 
> This is just an idea, I didn't pick a specific version, though it seems 27.9 seems to be a better choice at the moment.


Yeah, I wonder if some software issue is at play with v28.3. Drivers can certainly cause a CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT by elevating the IRQL in the wrong way, but I don't think P95 has drivers, it is user mode isn't it? But it is driving the processor at peak load and could reveal other driver bugs. If I keep raising my vcore and still get these, then I may suspect something like that. But if I get to a vcore where it stops, even if it isn't feasible for 24x7 on air, then I guess I got a dud chip of a dud Intel design. If it doesn't stop then I will revert back to 27.9 - I guess I would never see these in practice. Will report back in any case.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> Yeah, I wonder if some software issue is at play with v28.3. Drivers can certainly cause a CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT by elevating the IRQL in the wrong way, but I don't think P95 has drivers, it is user mode isn't it? But it is driving the processor at peak load and could reveal other driver bugs. If I keep raising my vcore and still get these, then I may suspect something like that. But if I get to a vcore where it stops, even if it isn't feasible for 24x7 on air, then I guess I got a dud chip of a dud Intel design. If it doesn't stop then I will revert back to 27.9 - I guess I would never see these in practice. Will report back in any case.


As I've noted previously (you might have missed it, lots of posts move around on this thread), during my testing, 228.3 was the only stress test that has Bsoded the x43 setting I used for testing temperatures (I run x45 normally but I can't run linpack, so I ran x43 for testing). Linpack was hotter, IBT less hot than Prime 27.3, but none of them crashed me. Done so many tests, 28.3 was the only one. I think 28.3 is just too hard of a test to be worth considering. People were talking about how IBT makes Prime 27.9 pale in comparison... well... meet it's bigger cousin.


----------



## brandon88tube

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I'm not going to do 28.3, so the only choice is 27.9. 28.3 is insanity especially on the most stressful setting.
> 
> One thing to note, the situation is a little reversed. Often I'm asking them to be on the chart, they're not asking to be on the chart. I'm trying to get more data and I want people who don't want to contribute, to contribute. You could argue that's the problem, or that line of thinking has to change, but that's what I did to try to get so many results.
> 
> I'm stilling thinking about it.


Regardless, you need some sort of a "control" or this isn't of any real use if you want to get any reliable data from this.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> As I've noted previously (you might have missed it, lots of posts move around on this thread), during my testing, 228.3 was the only stress test that has Bsoded the x43 setting I used for testing temperatures (I run x45 normally but I can't run linpack, so I ran x43 for testing). Linpack was hotter, IBT less hot than Prime 27.3, but none of them crashed me. Done so many tests, 28.3 was the only one. I think 28.3 is just too hard of a test to be worth considering. People were talking about how IBT makes Prime 27.9 pale in comparison... well... meet it's bigger cousin.


No, I saw your post and that is what got me thinking about maybe the 28.3 is not meaningful for an overclock, I appreciate it. Yea, but if IBT implemented FMA3 would probably crash and burn LOL.

I am worried about burning my processor out trying this. I keep pushing the 101 further out but they still appear. Right now I can do bstrap 125 MHz, 4250 GHz, with a lower ram clock that 1866 for a 1/2 an hour before I get a 0x101 BSOD. But this is at a load vcore of 1.232V, Vring 1.179, VCCSA 0.960 and CPU input voltage of 1.760v. I wouldn't be doing this on air, but the 1344k are running at peak core 67c. I guess I will switch back to a lower voltage and p95 v27.9, though maybe using strap in combination with multiplier.

Cheers


----------



## JJFIVEOH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> Just how do you determine your stock VID on an Asus board?


Intel XTU reports VID as well. I really prefer that over HWInfo or CPU-Z. Well, at least in the aspects that XTU currently offers.


----------



## Doreguul

i did a search for this, but came up with nothing. i apologize if it is a question that has been asked, but in HWINFO64. What is the vr t2 temp and on a gigabyte sniperm5 with an intel 4670k, what should that be reading on average (with a 1.29v 4.5 OC). all my temps in hwinfo seem fine except for this one?


----------



## tonymontana95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zahix*
> 
> Ok it happened to me as well when i first got my rig. I have the same mobo and default bios settings are ridiculous in terms of voltage. Vcore is set to auto as default and needs to be changed to manual. So first lets set it at 1.1v just for the sake of testing, save and reboot to windows. Run a quick stress test, watch the temps and come back. Satisfied ? Now follow the OP guide thoroughly then come back when you are stuck. Cheers


By default when I turn on prime95 the voltage would be 1.284. I have set the voltage manually to 1.1V. Now max temp after 15min of prime is 68*C,before it would be around 80*C
Should I try decreasing even more?
What about cache voltage? How much voltage does it need? Do I need to increase cache voltage when I overclock?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tonymontana95*
> 
> By default when I turn on prime95 the voltage would be 1.284. I have set the voltage manually to 1.1V. Now max temp after 15min of prime is 68*C,before it would be around 80*C
> Should I try decreasing even more?
> What about cache voltage? How much voltage does it need? Do I need to increase cache voltage when I overclock?


First page.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> The mobo dont mean much with haswell. The vrms are on the chip.


While final voltage regulation is done with on-die VRM, there are still VRM's on the mobo taking 12v from the PSU and cutting it down to ~1.9v for input voltage
Quote:


> Why would we set x264 to low priority, doesn't that kind of kill the point?


Running x264 on high priority (default) and prime on standard priority (default) can make cursor/pc laggy with x264 but not prime. Since the x264 script sets it to high priority, you have to manually set prime to high priority for the same results - or else in your words you are "killing the point"

Also i'm in agreement from that other dude, setting ~1.44vcore, 1.42 cache is potentially suicidal (~1.46 and ~1.45 load).. more worried about the cache voltage
Quote:


> No, I saw your post and that is what got me thinking about maybe the 28.3 is not meaningful for an overclock, I appreciate it. Yea, but if IBT implemented FMA3 would probably crash and burn LOL.


Linpack which IBT uses just spams floating point operations, AVX is basically made for exactly that stuff. IBT uses an outdated version of Linpack but if you use Avx2 linpack, high end air or h100i equivelant on i5 is at ~100c by ~1.2vcore. It's the hottest test


----------



## angelotti

...


----------



## mojobear

hey all - been a long time since Ive been on this thread. 3000 posts holy F&$%!!!







Good job to all.

Was wondering now that a couple of months has gone by, do people have Haswell chips like mine where increasing the voltage past a certain point causes substantial instability...like computer immediately freezes. Mine starts around 1.26 V and 1.3 V is almost immediate crash.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mojobear*
> 
> hey all - been a long time since Ive been on this thread. 3000 posts holy F&$%!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good job to all.
> 
> Was wondering now that a couple of months has gone by, do people have Haswell chips like mine where increasing the voltage past a certain point causes substantial instability...like computer immediately freezes. Mine starts around 1.26 V and 1.3 V is almost immediate crash.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Freezes are often cache/memory related. I suggest lowering the uncore/cache freq.


----------



## mojobear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Freezes are often cache/memory related. I suggest lowering the uncore/cache freq.


trust me when I say I've tried all that. im 100% confident its just a voltage threshold issue. past 1.26V vcore it starts to become unstable. 1.3V instead freeze







1.4V no boot. Anyone have the same issue and any work arounds? Microde or any updates?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> I followed Cyro999 advice and started back with 1.23 Vid at 1.85V Input and Cache at 33/1.15V wich managed 41 multi. From that i went at 42 that required 1.25 Vid (wich passed x264 x5 loops, IBT at Very High 10 runs, LinX (2GB ram) 20 runs and over 30 min of prime small fft's that i stopped manually)
> But 43 multi seems elusive... I raised the voltage in.05 increments up to 1.285 and it's still unstable (gave me "x264.exe has stopped working" error twice) and prime small fft's resets PC within seconds, without BSOD. I haven't gone further because even at 1.29V seems to much, an increase of .04 for 100MHz from 42 to 43.


Ok few things to say here: +100mhz will only give you ~2-3% usually, it's the bigger jumps that can make a difference

+0.04 isn't actually a lot for 100mhz, from what you say i would increase VRIN some for targeting 43 (to ~1.9 atm) and just give it 1.29, 1.3 if you have to. No reason to run small fft or IBT or linx (IBT and linx are the same thing, why run both?)

If you want a test that's harder on vcore than x264, use prime95 27.9 custom test, use >90% of your available RAM, set fft lengh min and max to 1344 and then set it to high priority. It's a bit overkill.

Given that i can throw 1.4v on air if i want without using HT a hair over 1.3 should be ok for you, if you want it. It's unfortunate to get a chip that's 200mhz below average.
Quote:


> I haven't gone further because even at 1.29V seems to much, an increase of .04 for 100MHz from 42 to 43.


If we could get average increases of 0.03 per 100mhz.. Starting from [email protected], we'd hit 5ghz on an average chip at 1.35v. That's not the case at all, sometimes you have to throw twice as much as that, especially when you start to reach around the ~1.3vcore threshold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mojobear*
> 
> trust me when I say I've tried all that. im 100% confident its just a voltage threshold issue. past 1.26V vcore it starts to become unstable. 1.3V instead freeze
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.4V no boot. Anyone have the same issue and any work arounds? Microde or any updates?


It's very possible (i say that because i didn't spend hours running repeated tests on this specifically..) that adding vcore especially without raising VRIN can cause instability for Haswell. As a baseline, use a high level of LLC (max or 1-2 levels down) and keep it ~0.6v over vcore


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mojobear*
> 
> trust me when I say I've tried all that. im 100% confident its just a voltage threshold issue. past 1.26V vcore it starts to become unstable. 1.3V instead freeze
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.4V no boot. Anyone have the same issue and any work arounds? Microde or any updates?


i want to fully understand your issue. If you are at say 4.0ghz and set vcore to 1.4v it wont even boot?

What is your temps? What cooler are you using?


----------



## L36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> Fixed.
> 
> 1.415 VID for 4.4 is pretty high. And 1.420v cache is well into the danger zone.


Its 4.5 with HT. Im running 1.47 VRING for a long time on my other 4770k rig since release and no issues. Heat kill before voltage.


----------



## xSDMx

I've been doing some more tweaking and I've got some data on my 4770k:

HT off, running on custom loop, and not delidded.
Memory @ 2133, 1.5 v
Uncore @ x 42, 1.2 v (vRing)

4.5 GHz @ VID = 1.28 v, vCore = 1.292 v, vRin = 1.78 v
4.6 GHz @ VID = 1.31 v, vCore = 1.328 v, vRin = 1.81 v
4.7 GHz @ VID = 1.375 v, vCore = 1.397 v, vRin = 1.875 v

Each VID was found to be lowest possible for CPU to run at listed speed (with all other settings fixed and vRin scaled by VID + 0.5 v) under six hours of Lynx 0.6.4 (AVX, but not AVX2).

With a 55 C ambient temperature, maximum core temp was 94 C @ 4.7 GHz with VID = 1.375 v; chip did not throttle during testing.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xSDMx*
> 
> I've been doing some more tweaking and I've got some data on my 4770k:
> 
> HT off, running on custom loop, and not delidded.
> Memory @ 2133, 1.5 v
> Uncore @ x 42, 1.2 v (vRing)
> 
> 4.5 GHz @ VID = 1.28 v, vCore = 1.292 v, vRin = 1.78 v
> 4.6 GHz @ VID = 1.31 v, vCore = 1.328 v, vRin = 1.81 v
> 4.7 GHz @ VID = 1.375 v, vCore = 1.397 v, vRin = 1.875 v
> 
> Each VID was found to be lowest possible for CPU to run at listed speed (with all other settings fixed and vRin scaled by VID + 0.5 v) under six hours of Lynx 0.6.4 (AVX, but not AVX2).
> 
> With a 55 C ambient temperature, maximum core temp was 94 C @ 4.7 GHz with VID = 1.375 v; chip did not throttle during testing.


Nice. Our CPUs seem similar. I'm going to try you 4.6GHz setting and maybe even 4.7. As you mentioned our 4.5 settings are identical.


----------



## lilchronic

my 3rd 4770k Batch # L310B507 4.6Ghz @ 1.375v ..................they keep getting worse


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> my 3rd 4770k Batch # L310B507 4.6Ghz @ 1.35v ..................they keep getting worse


Need to find one of the L310B48x chips, there were a few good ones in those batches. I missed the boat too & got a L310B569, pretty average chip.


----------



## Inons

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> my 3rd 4770k Batch # L310B507 4.6Ghz @ 1.375v ..................they keep getting worse


Is that just to boot?


----------



## lilchronic

no, i ran XTU for a hour and played BF4 so far........... just got the chip today









still need to delid it and maybe get 4,7 ghz


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> no, i ran XTU for a hour and played BF4 so far........... just got the chip today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still need to delid it and maybe get 4,7 ghz


XTU stress test? Try the benchmark, the 2 minutes the benchmark tests takes is more stressful than hours of the stress test.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> XTU stress test? Try the benchmark, the 2 minutes the benchmark tests takes is more stressful than hours of the stress test.


yeah i ran the benchmark








just got done delidding
before


after


....u get that 780Ti kingpin yet they were in stock


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> yeah i ran the benchmark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just got done delidding
> before
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....u get that 780Ti kingpin yet they were in stock


That is a majestic temp drop there!


----------



## mojobear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> i want to fully understand your issue. If you are at say 4.0ghz and set vcore to 1.4v it wont even boot?
> 
> What is your temps? What cooler are you using?


Hi yah exactly. Its weird right? Maybe it was from the delidding not sure. Even if I go super high on the VCCIN up to like 2.1 etc with a vcore of 1.4...nope. nothing.

Actually what is interesting is that 1.4V will fail to boot at stock clocks, while 1.255V runs 4.75 ghz no problems with x264 encoding (I did this before the days of the loop testing so I used handbrake for like 12 hours with high profile). Games and everything no BSOD.


----------



## mojobear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> It's very possible (i say that because i didn't spend hours running repeated tests on this specifically..) that adding vcore especially without raising VRIN can cause instability for Haswell. As a baseline, use a high level of LLC (max or 1-2 levels down) and keep it ~0.6v over vcore


Thanks for comment. yah Ive tried upping the VCCIN...vcore 1.35V and when up on VCCIN to 2.1....no dice. This was when haswell just came out last year. I was hoping someone might have had a similar problem since then and fixed it with a microde update or something







Oh well. 5.0 ghz will never be accomplished.

Oh and its not a temp issue. delidded + watercooling...cores never go higher than 75 C even with the stupid prime95 AVX or IBT crap


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> That is a majestic temp drop there!


yeah man delidding is a must with ivy and haswell chips


----------



## xSDMx

I'm too scared to delid.









I'd definitely do it, but I'm at a voltage wall with 1.35 v and never exceed 85 C as-is. Even though I'd be able to pump more voltage through, I'm not comfortable doing so.


----------



## lilchronic

anyone else have high auxiliary temps in hwinfo64 ?mine went up to 122°c what in the world is auxiliary temp


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> yeah i ran the benchmark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just got done delidding
> before
> 
> 
> after
> 
> 
> ....u get that 780Ti kingpin yet they were in stock


Good temp drop!

I haven't yet, need to get paid this weekend first. They stock up at the worst times for me, & sell out too fast.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> yeah man delidding is a must with ivy and haswell chips


Not always, the great ones don't need delidding.


----------



## BoredErica

I don't delid and am not forced to.

Auxilary temp at that high temp is prolly the sensor not recognizing the temp and going crazy. I think mine is at 220C, lol.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I don't delid and am not forced to.
> Auxilary temp at that high temp is prolly the sensor not recognizing the temp and going crazy. I think mine is at 220C, lol.


i hope so, i just had my laser gun out to checking temps all over my board. didnt see any temps spike that high


----------



## Doreguul

Username: Doreguul
CPU Model: Intel I5-4670k
Core Multiplier: 46 x 99.98mhz
CPU VID: 1.308
Vcore: 1.308
Uncore Multiplier: 40
Uncore Voltage:
Cooling Solution: custom loop with koolance 380i
Stability Test: prime 95 / super pi
Batch Number: Malaysia Bath # L345B803
Ram Speed: 1866mhz CL 10
Ram Voltage: 1.5
Input Voltage: 1.74
LLC Setting: STANDARD
Motherboard: Gigabyte Sniper M5


----------



## Wirerat

I delided. I do like that I can run prime95 v28 and stay under 85c. Heck even ibt would hit 99c before. Now ibt barely passes 80c.

It was very easy. I had planned to use a vice at work but I got bored one day and just used a razor.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mojobear*
> 
> Hi yah exactly. Its weird right? Maybe it was from the delidding not sure. Even if I go super high on the VCCIN up to like 2.1 etc with a vcore of 1.4...nope. nothing.
> 
> Actually what is interesting is that 1.4V will fail to boot at stock clocks, while 1.255V runs 4.75 ghz no problems with x264 encoding (I did this before the days of the loop testing so I used handbrake for like 12 hours with high profile). Games and everything no BSOD.


There is microcode v17, not sure what you have (HWInfo would tell you). I'm running that but it doesn't help at least for me.

Just for BF4 x46 Multi and x42 cache I'm running VCCIN @ 2.032v and volts @ 1.408v. There's something stupidly wrong with cache, I've set it to 1.25v in BIOS but it runs @ 1.29v - 1.31v.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> There is microcode v17, not sure what you have (HWInfo would tell you). I'm running that but it doesn't help at least for me.
> 
> Just for BF4 x46 Multi and x42 cache I'm running VCCIN @ 2.032v and volts @ 1.408v. There's something stupidly wrong with cache, I've set it to 1.25v in BIOS but it runs @ 1.29v - 1.31v.


All of my voltages behave the same way. Your cache is running at .06v higher than what you have set. I have mine set manually to 1.150v and it runs at max at 1.208v (+.058v). My Vcore runs at .032v higher than what I have set and my Eventual (VRIN) runs at .06v above what I have set (at max measured with HWInfo).


----------



## error-id10t

I know about the "fluctuation" between set and real, but I haven't read anyone else say before you that they also see 0.06v difference for cache which IMO is just crazy. Thought it was just me.


----------



## BoredErica

In comparison, stressing with 1.25v VID led to 1.272 to 1.288v in Vcore. That's 0.22 to 0.038v in elevated Vcore. This is done on a gamut of tests from gaming to Linpack. That is on Vcore of course, not Vring.


----------



## GeneO

Well reporting back I have given up on p95 28.3 beta. Running 1344k @4.2 and 1.23V I get the 101 BSOD within no time. But I can run 1344k P95 27.9 @ 1.84V run for 3 hours now, no problem at all. I probably can get it to less too. I guess stressing with beta software isn't such a good idea. Will use a combo of IBT, P95 v27.9, AIDA64 and maybe the Rog bench.

So my recommendation for requirements is several hours of 27.9, no beta software please


----------



## I Am The Stig

If I were to delid my chip, what's a good TIM to use? I have MX-4 but I heard that isn't really a good TIM to use on this chip as it dries out quickly.


----------



## mk16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *I Am The Stig*
> 
> If I were to delid my chip, what's a good TIM to use? I have MX-4 but I heard that isn't really a good TIM to use on this chip as it dries out quickly.


http://www.frozencpu.com/products/3784/thr-26/Coollaboratory_Liquid_PRO_Thermal_Interface_Material.html?tl=g8c127s451


----------



## lilchronic

use coolabs pro or ultra
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/3784/thr-26/Coollaboratory_Liquid_PRO_Thermal_Interface_Material.html


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oo2aFZBBJF4


----------



## tomlev5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> Well reporting back I have given up on p95 28.3 beta. Running 1344k @4.2 and 1.23V I get the 101 BSOD within no time. But I can run 1344k P95 27.9 @ 1.84V run for 3 hours now, no problem at all. I probably can get it to less too. I guess stressing with beta software isn't such a good idea. Will use a combo of IBT, P95 v27.9, AIDA64 and maybe the Rog bench.
> 
> So my recommendation for requirements is several hours of 27.9, no beta software please


A software bug can't cause a BSOD, so beta is not problematic in this case.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomlev5*
> 
> A software bug can't cause a BSOD, so beta is not problematic in this case.


A software bug can cause Bsod in software in general. I've had bsods due to my internet drivers in the past. But in this case the Bsods received from Prime beta isn't because it's beta, it's because it's insane. Future Prime versions will be insane too, if not even more insane. I think Prime 28.4 is the test you pass if you have some work you do that cannot be lost under any circumstance.. very special case scenario to warrant that kind of test. Just Prime 27.9 and x264.


----------



## tomlev5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> A software bug can cause Bsod in software in general. I've had bsods due to my internet drivers in the past. But in this case the Bsods received from Prime beta isn't because it's beta, it's because it's insane. Future Prime versions will be insane too, if not even more insane. I think Prime 28.4 is the test you pass if you have some work you do that cannot be lost under any circumstance.. very special case scenario to warrant that kind of test. Just Prime 27.9 and x264.


Prime95 v28 really is insane. I have almost given up on it. I can get it stable at high VCore (over 1.35 V). But it sure is a challenge. Is here anybody that is stable at 1344K in version 28 and has a VCore over 1.3? I wold really like to see his settings, so I can try them.

Darkwizzie: thanks for the correction on "software bug can't cause a BSOD". I forgot that OS and drivers is sowtware


----------



## FractinJex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomlev5*
> 
> A software bug can't cause a BSOD, so beta is not problematic in this case.


lol as someone who works with software on a daily basis...sofdtware certainly can cause bsod's just like an unstable OS or corrupt OS.

Good example of a software bug is one I found the other day. Bitdefender Internet Security 2014 is incompatible with most Asus Suite's and some software and will cuase bsods when attempting to scan the PC on Win8-8.1 64bit


----------



## FractinJex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> use coolabs pro or ultra
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/3784/thr-26/Coollaboratory_Liquid_PRO_Thermal_Interface_Material.html
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oo2aFZBBJF4


imo ultra is the better option. As it should never truly harden and allow for removal of the IHS in the future without issues.

also some say the clu may need to be replaced...however I don think it will be. The only reason imo to havto replace or add more CLU over time is if you didn't add enough to start with or...the cpu sat for a long period of time letting the clu harden some and may require it to be heated or put under heavy load.

but ietehr way id say the clu should last as long the pro 5+ years


----------



## Unknownm

prime95 to IBT to LinX, temps are crazy high in LinX and thats watercooling


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> In comparison, stressing with 1.25v VID led to 1.272 to 1.288v in Vcore. That's 0.22 to 0.038v in elevated Vcore. This is done on a gamut of tests from gaming to Linpack. That is on Vcore of course, not Vring.


AFAIK, it's "supposed" to be 20mv on vcore, 30mv on cache, the software sensors only track in ~8mv increments and they're not perfectly accurate even at those, so it's hard to display. Since i've not seen any real cases it it being higher, i'l just go ahead and assume that +0.02/+0.03 is correct


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> prime95 to IBT to LinX, temps are crazy high in LinX and thats watercooling


Nice shots, hey, do you need the SA and IOA/IOD? I was thinking of playing with them more


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Nice shots, hey, do you need the SA and IOA/IOD? I was thinking of playing with them more


SA voltage helps to lower vring I find. IOA/IOD I wasn't sure so I upped it. For the voltages, I used this picture


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FractinJex*
> 
> imo ultra is the better option. As it should never truly harden and allow for removal of the IHS in the future without issues.
> 
> also some say the clu may need to be replaced...however I don think it will be. The only reason imo to havto replace or add more CLU over time is if you didn't add enough to start with or...the cpu sat for a long period of time letting the clu harden some and may require it to be heated or put under heavy load.
> 
> but ietehr way id say the clu should last as long the pro 5+ years


http://www.overclock.net/t/1351984/coollaboratory-liquid-ultra-vs-liquid-pro-vs-phobya-liquid-metal/0_10


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomlev5*
> 
> A software bug can't cause a BSOD, so beta is not problematic in this case.


Sure they can and do.


----------



## tomlev5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> Sure they can and do.


Yes, I know that system software can make a BSOD, but software that only crunches numbers can't couse a BSOD (Unstable hardware couses BSOD in this case).


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomlev5*
> 
> Yes, I know that system software can make a BSOD, but software that only crunches numbers can't couse a BSOD (Unstable hardware couses BSOD in this case).


Yes, I believe P95 does not have driver level software, but stressing the CPU like it does can unveil latent software bugs in drivers, or hardware (e.g. CPU microcode) bugs.

I should add though, I think I agree, this is probably something in hardware. I think I can push the 101 out further by twiddling with voltages, but just can't eliminate it.

-


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> AFAIK, it's "supposed" to be 20mv on vcore, 30mv on cache, the software sensors only track in ~8mv increments and they're not perfectly accurate even at those, so it's hard to display. Since i've not seen any real cases it it being higher, i'l just go ahead and assume that +0.02/+0.03 is correct


All of these measurements are taken from looking at the maximum reached with HWInfo:

*At 4.0GHz*
Vcore .014v higher than set in BIOS
Vcache .039v higher than set in BIOS
Vrin .038v higher than set in BIOS

*At 4.2GHz*
Vcore .014v higher than set in BIOS
Vcache .042v higher than set in BIOS
Vrin .038v higher than set in BIOS

*At 4.3GHz*
Vcore .016v higher than set in BIOS
Vcache .045v higher than set in BIOS
Vrin .054v higher than set in BIOS

*At 4.4GHz*
Vcore .023v higher than set in BIOS
Vcache .049v higher than set in BIOS
Vrin .054v higher than set in BIOS

*At 4.5GHz*
Vcore .032v higher than set in BIOS
Vcache .058v higher than set in BIOS
Vrin .060v higher than set in BIOS

You can see that as frequency increases, the amount that measured voltage overshoots what is set in BIOS increases. This is with an Asus Maximus VI Hero (1301 BIOS). You may also think that as one increases the voltage in BIOS that the overshoot also increases. But the overshoot increases as the frequency goes up even when the values set in BIOS are unchanged. For instance, my Vcache was set to 1.090v in BIOS at 40x, 42x, 43x, and 44x, yet the overshoot increases as frequency increases. The data show that as frequency increases, the amount of overshoot also increases.

Here's a summary of the data in graphical format:


----------



## DiceAir

Ok so i bought my first i7 system. 4770k. I just want to know how i can overclock it. i did the asus tweak thingy that auto overclocks but i think my memry might be the reason for the small overclock. I got it to 4.3GHz but my memory is Adata xpg v2 2400MHz 1.65v. I lowered it to 2133mhz @ 1.5v and it works so far. So anything i can try to get over 4.3GHz.

I have afterburner running and have and h100i cpu cooler with pull config as i don't have dust filters on top on quiet mode my cpu reached 80C on the asus test @ 4.4GHz then my pc restarted. so my safest settings is 4.3 so far and I see it's on auto volts. I did a test on battlefield 4 and cpu never goes over 65C on the hottest core but i also switched my corsair to balanced mode.

forgot to mention my motherboarrds is the Asus z87-a


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiceAir*
> 
> Ok so i bought my first i7 system. 4770k. I just want to know how i can overclock it. i did the asus tweak thingy that auto overclocks but i think my memry might be the reason for the small overclock. I got it to 4.3GHz but my memory is Adata xpg v2 2400MHz 1.65v. I lowered it to 2133mhz @ 1.5v and it works so far. So anything i can try to get over 4.3GHz.
> 
> I have afterburner running and have and h100i cpu cooler with pull config as i don't have dust filters on top on quiet mode my cpu reached 80C on the asus test @ 4.4GHz then my pc restarted. so my safest settings is 4.3 so far and I see it's on auto volts. I did a test on battlefield 4 and cpu never goes over 65C on the hottest core but i also switched my corsair to balanced mode.
> 
> forgot to mention my motherboarrds is the Asus z87-a


Read the OP (original post) for detailed instructions for how to OC your 4770K.

You're going to be messing with only about 5 variables
1) CPU multiplier
2) Cache Ratio multiplier
3) VID (core voltage)
4) Cache voltage (aka VRing, Vcache, CPU Cache Voltage, VCCRING)
5) Eventual voltage (aka VRIN, VCCIN)

You may end up playing with LLC, XMP, and a few others as well but those are the big 5.

And you might want to tweak other things in BIOS as well like turning off unused onboard devices etc.


----------



## DiceAir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> Read the OP (original post) for detailed instructions for how to OC your 4770K.
> 
> You're going to be messing with only about 5 variables
> 1) CPU multiplier
> 2) Cache Ratio multiplier
> 3) VID (core voltage)
> 4) Cache voltage (aka VRing, Vcache, CPU Cache Voltage, VCCRING)
> 5) Eventual voltage (aka VRIN, VCCIN)
> 
> You may end up playing with LLC, XMP, and a few others as well but those are the big 5.
> 
> And you might want to tweak other things in BIOS as well like turning off unused onboard devices etc.


ok will check out. thanks for the info


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiceAir*
> 
> ok will check out. thanks for the info


You're going to want to maximize your core speed first, so you're going to isolate it.

Before you get started, boot into windows at bone stock and use HWInfo to look at your VID, your max eventual voltage (under load), max cache voltage (under load).

Reboot and go to BIOS and start with the following:
Drop your Max CPU Cache Ratio to 34 and manually set CPU Cache Voltage to 1.1v or. 1.15v. (I also like to set Min CPU Cache Ratio to 8x so it downclocks -- mine doesn't downclock unless I manually set the multiplier to do so.)
Set your RAM to run at 1333 or 1600 MHz. Don't use the XMP profile for now.
Set your CPU Core Voltage to what you observed as your VID.
Set your CPU Core multiplier to 40.
Set your Eventual voltage to ~1.75v or 1.8v (or whatever you observed as the max under load).

Start stress testing.

Once you're satisfied with your core speed, repeat the process for OCing your Cache frequency.

Once you're all done with that then you can enable XMP.

After you're all satisfied with your OC, you can enable more C-States. I keep EIST on all the time, even when I'm testing my OC, but lots of people like to keep that disabled when testing their OC.


----------



## DiceAir

ok so for stress test i'm running aida64 and max cpu temps = 75 -80C. i'm to scared to delid my chip as that might break it. My volts is on auto and going up to 1.3V ouch a bit high. How can i make my volts dynamic but only go up to 1.22V max or should i First try 1.2V?


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiceAir*
> 
> ok so for stress test i'm running aida64 and max cpu temps = 75 -80C. i'm to scared to delid my chip as that might break it. My volts is on auto and going up to 1.3V ouch a bit high. How can i make my volts dynamic but only go up to 1.22V max or should i First try 1.2V?


Set all your volts with Manual mode (not adaptive or offset). If you run AVX stress tests with Adaptive voltage your CPU will crank the volts and get super hot.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> You can see that as frequency increases, the amount that measured voltage overshoots what is set in BIOS increases.


Maybe, but this goes completely against the results of mine and Belial on ud3h's - i can say that mine seems to be a flat 0.02v from 1v all the way to 1.4v, likewise he measured his to be 1.47v when 1.45 was specified.

You can write for example: 1.295 and it might say 1.32 in software, 1.305 and it might still say 1.32 in software. There's still a 10mv increase on the actual vcore


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Maybe, but this goes completely against the results of mine and Belial on ud3h's - i can say that mine seems to be a flat 0.02v from 1v all the way to 1.4v, likewise he measured his to be 1.47v when 1.45 was specified.
> 
> You can write for example: 1.295 and it might say 1.32 in software, 1.305 and it might still say 1.32 in software. There's still a 10mv increase on the actual vcore


I'm going to chalk it up to an Asus vs. Gigabyte thing then. I can't say that I'm very happy with my board overvolting things by as much as .06v vs. what I have set in BIOS, but it's something to be aware of (at least on Asus ROG boards it seems).


----------



## DiceAir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> Set all your volts with Manual mode (not adaptive or offset). If you run AVX stress tests with Adaptive voltage your CPU will crank the volts and get super hot.


I trid seeting it to 1.250 volts in ai suite i know i'm doing it wrong but just want to maybe make a point and my voltage in software shows as 1.3v and I'm at 4.4GHz. then when I set it down to 1.20 volts my voltage in software will still show as 1.3v but it crashes. so eithere the auto overclock is really bad or i have a bad overclocking chip. like i said before deliding my cpu is not an option as I'm to scared to do that and in the end i might be limited by cpu or some bad settings.

I must also admit that i do see 75C-81C on aida 64 so all in all not bad as nothing will use it as much as aida 64 anyway. maybe will try overclock further once my Arctic silver has cured. maybe in about 4 months or so as I don't play to many games right now but might soon.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiceAir*
> 
> I trid seeting it to 1.250 volts in ai suite i know i'm doing it wrong but just want to maybe make a point and my voltage in software shows as 1.3v and I'm at 4.4GHz. then when I set it down to 1.20 volts my voltage in software will still show as 1.3v but it crashes. so eithere the auto overclock is really bad or i have a bad overclocking chip. like i said before deliding my cpu is not an option as I'm to scared to do that and in the end i might be limited by cpu or some bad settings.
> 
> I must also admit that i do see 75C-81C on aida 64 so all in all not bad as nothing will use it as much as aida 64 anyway. maybe will try overclock further once my Arctic silver has cured. maybe in about 4 months or so as I don't play to many games right now but might soon.


Set aisuite back to stock. Then shut down the pc. While it is booting back up hold delete. Make settings changes in the bios.


----------



## Philly_boy

A better validation for my 5.0ghz chart: 100x passes of IBT (standard)


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiceAir*
> 
> I trid seeting it to 1.250 volts in ai suite i know i'm doing it wrong but just want to maybe make a point and my voltage in software shows as 1.3v and I'm at 4.4GHz. then when I set it down to 1.20 volts my voltage in software will still show as 1.3v but it crashes. so eithere the auto overclock is really bad or i have a bad overclocking chip. like i said before deliding my cpu is not an option as I'm to scared to do that and in the end i might be limited by cpu or some bad settings.
> 
> I must also admit that i do see 75C-81C on aida 64 so all in all not bad as nothing will use it as much as aida 64 anyway. maybe will try overclock further once my Arctic silver has cured. maybe in about 4 months or so as I don't play to many games right now but might soon.


I wouldn't trust the auto-overclock. For measuring voltages and clocks use HWInfo and CPU-Z. You won't know what kind of overclocker you have until you do it yourself manually.

I also have an Asus board and in HWInfo here's what you want to look for:

CPU Core Voltage (aka VID) = VID (setting in BIOS)
Vcore = Vcore (actual core voltage)
CPU Cache Voltage = VCCRING
Eventual CPU Input Voltage = VCCIN


----------



## cdnGhost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> I wouldn't trust the auto-overclock. For measuring voltages and clocks use HWInfo and CPU-Z. You won't know what kind of overclocker you have until you do it yourself manually.
> 
> I also have an Asus board and in HWInfo here's what you want to look for:
> 
> CPU Core Voltage (aka VID) = VID (setting in BIOS)
> Vcore = Vcore (actual core voltage)
> CPU Cache Voltage = VCCRING
> Eventual CPU Input Voltage = VCCIN


Thanks +rep, I was looking for this exact info!
Once my comp is bac together I will be looking at cleansing
Asus Ali suite and manually ocing!!


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Thanks +rep, I was looking for this exact info!


Isn't all of that in the OP? ^.^


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Isn't all of that in the OP? ^.^


I don't think the OP mentions "VCCRING."


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> I don't think the OP mentions "VCCRING."


Ring, V-ring, VCC-ring, same thing


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Ring, V-ring, VCC-ring, same thing


Agreed. All this Haswell talk has me wanting to go home and try to get to 4.6GHz.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdnGhost*
> 
> Thanks +rep, I was looking for this exact info!
> Once my comp is bac together I will be looking at cleansing
> Asus Ali suite and manually ocing!!


VCC Ring? Asus is the only one with all these crazy Hwinfo readings.


----------



## GeneO

Vcc just generally means a positive power supply provided voltage to a circuit. That is probably why you see a lot of Vcc this and that.


----------



## pcoutu17

Quick question for those with a 4770k. Are most of the higher OCs done with HT off? I'm having to bump up to 1.35 vid, 1.384 vcore for a 4.3ghz core and 4.0ghz cache OC. This is with 2133mhz ram, but it still seems pretty miserable.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Quick question for those with a 4770k. Are most of the higher OCs done with HT off?


HT on/off doesn't have a really significant change to vcore.. It just reduces temps from like 92 to 80c for the same OC


----------



## xSDMx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> ...


Any luck with 4.7 GHz?


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pcoutu17*
> 
> Quick question for those with a 4770k. Are most of the higher OCs done with HT off? I'm having to bump up to 1.35 vid, 1.384 vcore for a 4.3ghz core and 4.0ghz cache OC. This is with 2133mhz ram, but it still seems pretty miserable.


I believe that the vast majority of people here with 4770Ks keep HT on. Did you follow the guide to max out core frequency?


----------



## mk16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pcoutu17*
> 
> Quick question for those with a 4770k. Are most of the higher OCs done with HT off? I'm having to bump up to 1.35 vid, 1.384 vcore for a 4.3ghz core and 4.0ghz cache OC. This is with 2133mhz ram, but it still seems pretty miserable.


to my knowledge most turn it off for the initial Oc then back on when they hit a good enough one and, fiddle around with other settings to get it working.


----------



## Cyro999

Most just leave it on tbh


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> HT on/off doesn't have a really significant change to vcore.. It just reduces temps from like 92 to 80c for the same OC


Just for S&G and to test this out, I thought I would try it on the crashes I have running P95 v2.8 1344k crashing @ 4.2 GHz. The other day I went up to 1.23V vcore and would still get these crashes.

So I turned off Hyper threading and at my lower 1.184 Vcore rant the 1344k for over an hour. Just to verify I booted back up with hyperthreading on, ran the same test, and it crashed in 10 minutes. It isn't heat related either - in all of these tests the highest core was 66c.

So I am running with HT off P95 1344k again now for a longer time.

I think HT on/off can make a significant difference in stability, and hence what you set your voltages to.

So I probably have a decent 4570k??

UPDATE: wah wah wah.. crash. It just takes longer I guess. Wonder if it takes twice as long on average. Well I am not about to pursue this any further









-


----------



## Unknownm

I'm really starting to not like my chip at all. 1.4v and 4.5Ghz is not stable, reading event viewer and it was 101 error. I did vccin 2.0v from 1.9v and same thing... 101 means more vcore? is it really worth putting 1.45/1.5v just for 4.5ghz +.....

sigh one of these days I'll actually get a good chip because both 3570K and 4670K so far have been disappointment in overclocking


----------



## ShamisOMally

Got my i7 4770K to 4.3Ghz at 1.200 volts, I didn't feel like pushing it any higher than that, even though CPU temp max is only like 51C with my Corsair H110 Cooler

Done with a H110 Cooler


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShamisOMally*
> 
> Got my i7 4770K to 4.3Ghz at 1.200 volts, I didn't feel like pushing it any higher than that, even though CPU temp max is only like 51C with my Corsair H110 Cooler
> 
> Done with a H110 Cooler


You can easily push 4.4! Be brave








On my phanteks 4.4 @ 1.26 is pushing 60 max I'm sure you could probably get around 55 and maybe 1.23 or 1.24 for 4.4


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> I'm really starting to not like my chip at all. 1.4v and 4.5Ghz is not stable, reading event viewer and it was 101 error. I did vccin 2.0v from 1.9v and same thing... 101 means more vcore? is it really worth putting 1.45/1.5v just for 4.5ghz +.....
> 
> sigh one of these days I'll actually get a good chip because both 3570K and 4670K so far have been disappointment in overclocking


What do you have set for LLC? That affects the VCCIN and if you have it set too low it is possible your VCCIN is dropping down under load and causing your crashes, since 101 errors are often caused by too low a VCCIN. I'd play with LLC/VCCIN before I went higher on Vcore. What is your Vring?


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> What do you have set for LLC? That affects the VCCIN and if you have it set too low it is possible your VCCIN is dropping down under load and causing your crashes, since 101 errors are often caused by too low a VCCIN. I'd play with LLC/VCCIN before I went higher on Vcore. What is your Vring?


Even at stock and Battery reset, my motherboard Bios freezes when I try to print screen to any USB. Very annoying but I can't work around it so here are some POS (point and shoot camera) of my settings. Moved down to 44x to play bf4


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> Even at stock and Battery reset, my motherboard Bios freezes when I try to print screen to any USB. Very annoying but I can't work around it so here are some POS (point and shoot camera) of my settings. Moved down to 44x to play bf4


Have you updated your bios ? Seems strange you're getting stability issues in the bios at stock, did you test everything at stock before you started OC'ing to make sure everything was working right ?


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minusorange*
> 
> Have you updated your bios ? Seems strange you're getting stability issues in the bios at stock, did you test everything at stock before you started OC'ing to make sure everything was working right ?


The pc is stable at stock settings. The printer screen sometimes works and doesn't work I think it's due more to my usb sticks. Other than that I pulled out my mobile phone and pointed dolphin @ z87 gigabyte/haswell url booted back to my BIOS in classic mode and read through the guide fully. Now my ram is set to Profile 1, @ 1600mhz (stock) with auto timings.

Lowered Vcore 1.352, 2.0 VCCIN
Auto/Auto VIOA/VIOD <- because the motherboard "automatically increase these two voltages with progressing memory speed"
Vring 1.15 @ 40x
+ Dram V = 1.5 & IMC = 0.0 (Auto)

and I booted fine to windows for the first time on lower voltage settings. I'm not going to touch my memory for now! lol


----------



## Unknownm

after setting auto to my ram. I figured from ivy bridge my ram could run the same settings on haswell. Derp ,


----------



## mjrhealth

Intruiging that one would worry getting 4.3 @ 1.2V, when it took 1.25V for me to get mine stable @4.2Gig ,and there are many others. Would love 4.3 @ 1.2 if only??


----------



## ShamisOMally

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mjrhealth*
> 
> Intruiging that one would worry getting 4.3 @ 1.2V, when it took 1.25V for me to get mine stable @4.2Gig ,and there are many others. Would love 4.3 @ 1.2 if only??


I'm not worried, its just I tried for 4.5Ghz, I got to 1.245 volts, and didn't feel like pushing for 1.2500 volts, so I backed off to 1.2000 volts and lowered the overclock till it was stable

My temperatures were completely fine, I was only showing like 54C max on my CPU with my H110, now I'm only hitting like 45-51 when encoding video with mediacoder

Upside is my max power draw for CPU vs my 2600K is 40 watts lower, and mediacoder speed is up .28% for my heavy 1080p encodes


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShamisOMally*
> 
> Got my i7 4770K to 4.3Ghz at 1.200 volts, I didn't feel like pushing it any higher than that, even though CPU temp max is only like 51C with my Corsair H110 Cooler
> 
> Done with a H110 Cooler


There's something wrong with your overclock or software, my 4770k @4.5ghz pulls over 21fps (average by the end, where yours says 15) in x264 bench.. which is ~1.4x faster.


----------



## dotque

Okey, so i decided to delid this piece of crap cpu. Cpu died and cracked a few pins on my motherboard, very well it was payday so went and bought exactly the same stuff again..
I thought that maybe i'd get a better chip now since it's been out for while but hell no! This **** won't make it past 4.1 at a 1,275v!
Stayed up for 2 hours reading and writing down stuff from this guide, in the end I turned all voltages up to high levels and turned all crap off to make sure it wouldn't fail..
Now i'm starting to think that it has to be something else! I mean 4.1, come on?

Some tips and tricks?


----------



## Cyro999

Same as before: Since you can mess stuff up by throwing too high voltages, try 33x min/max cache ratio, 1.15v cache volts, 1.85vrin, vrin LLC max or 1-2 levels down, 1.23vcore, all volts manual and then raise core clock until unstable in x264 link in OP. Once you have that, you can work up from a solid point. It would be amazing if your chip could only stabilize 40x @1.25 load vcore (these settings)


----------



## ShamisOMally

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> There's something wrong with your overclock or software, my 4770k @4.5ghz pulls over 21fps (average by the end, where yours says 15) in x264 bench.. which is ~1.4x faster.


I guess?

Could be because I got 50 other things running at the time, including a movie and playing Rouge Legacy


----------



## Zahix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dotque*
> 
> Okey, so i decided to delid this piece of crap cpu. Cpu died and cracked a few pins on my motherboard, very well it was payday so went and bought exactly the same stuff again..
> I thought that maybe i'd get a better chip now since it's been out for while but hell no! This **** won't make it past 4.1 at a 1,275v!
> Stayed up for 2 hours reading and writing down stuff from this guide, in the end I turned all voltages up to high levels and turned all crap off to make sure it wouldn't fail..
> Now i'm starting to think that it has to be something else! I mean 4.1, come on?
> 
> Some tips and tricks?


How did the CPU die from the delid ?did something wrong accidentally happen ? also, why did the pins break ?


----------



## FractinJex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zahix*
> 
> How did the CPU die from the delid ?did something wrong accidentally happen ? also, why did the pins break ?


lol for real bro you need to be more gentle and this is coming from someone man handles everything lol

if you are bending cpu pins and killing your cpu from delding...you need to take a step back and evaluate the situation lol for real...I have delied approx. 12 or so cpus not a single one has had a issue...

pleae use the vice only method with no hammer or wood block...

also I have messed with 25 or so 4770k's and have never seen one not go past 4.1ghz...so this is an issue on your end with ietehr your board or improper bios settings.


----------



## dotque

I have no idea dude! I have never broken a pin during my 10 years building computers until now..
When i tried to start up the comp it immediatley shut down, tried the cpu on another board, same thing there!
Then i noticed i bent a few pins on the first board, absoluteley now idea how that happend!
Did all of the above, turned everything up, turned everything with powersaving crap off

Oh and i used the razorblade delid method.. can't say i was careful though..


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShamisOMally*
> 
> I guess?
> 
> Could be because I got 50 other things running at the time, including a movie and playing Rouge Legacy


Well, for best stability testing i always run stuff high prio~ not sure if or how much negatively affected it would be if you're losing out on a good quarter of your encoding speed


----------



## Veilus

Just had a go with my 4770K and i bsod before even loading windows at 1.25v at 4.2Ghz lol. Fun. Cool temps as well. Haven't even benched 4.1 to check if stable.
Its normal right if cpu z shows 1.28v even though i set it to manual at 1.25?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Veilus*
> 
> Just had a go with my 4770K and i bsod before even loading windows at 1.25v at 4.2Ghz lol. Fun. Cool temps as well. Haven't even benched 4.1 to check if stable.
> Its normal right if cpu z shows 1.28v even though i set it to manual at 1.25?


yes. It varys by a different amount with different mobos.


----------



## Amnyz

Hello guys, i'm new to the overcloking world
After reading this thread for a week now ( Thanks to OP and other contributor for the great stuff here







) and trying to get moar Mhz to my cpu, it's time to ask some questions.

i used 1,9v vrin, 1,25v vcore, 35x min/max cache with 1,15v as starting point. I also disabled igpu and the power saving stuff. i've set ram frequency from Auto to 1600Mhz with 1.65v for now.
edit: LLC is set to lvl8 ( max )

I get up to 4.3Ghz stable with 10 pass of x264.
when i tried 4.4, i had to add more vcore, slowly 1.262, 1.275, 1.287. all failed within 20min ( bsod 124 ) with x264 bench, while ibt standard passed just fine except at 1.25.
Right now with 1.3 vcore it seems to pass x264 just fine ( Loop 8 currently and counting )

Temperature are controlled ( never exceed 68° with x264 / 80-85 max for ibt )

First of all, am i doing it the right way ? or did i miss something earlier ?

I gonna try to get up to 4.5 or 4.6 if i could get 4.4 stable, should i continue playing with vcore ? or when will i know i have to add more vrin ?

Thanks for your time.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> There's something wrong with your overclock or software, my 4770k @4.5ghz pulls over 21fps (average by the end, where yours says 15) in x264 bench.. which is ~1.4x faster.


i get myself [email protected] at the end, and as i remember it was ~14.8 @4.3
i downloaded x264 from the OP and the bat automatically set itself to high priority, with near no background apps except windows/driver stuff


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amnyz*
> 
> Hello guys, i'm new to the overcloking world
> After reading this thread for a week now ( Thanks to OP and other contributor for the great stuff here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and trying to get moar Mhz to my cpu, it's time to ask some questions.
> 
> i used 1,9v vrin, 1,25v vcore, 35x min/max cache with 1,15v as starting point. I also disabled igpu and the power saving stuff. i've set ram frequency from Auto to 1600Mhz with 1.65v for now.
> edit: LLC is set to lvl8 ( max )
> 
> I get up to 4.3Ghz stable with 10 pass of x264.
> when i tried 4.4, i had to add more vcore, slowly 1.262, 1.275, 1.287. all failed within 20min ( bsod 124 ) with x264 bench, while ibt standard passed just fine except at 1.25.
> Right now with 1.3 vcore it seems to pass x264 just fine ( Loop 8 currently and counting )
> 
> Temperature are controlled ( never exceed 68° with x264 / 80-85 max for ibt )
> 
> First of all, am i doing it the right way ? or did i miss something earlier ?
> 
> I gonna try to get up to 4.5 or 4.6 if i could get 4.4 stable, should i continue playing with vcore ? or when will i know i have to add more vrin ?
> 
> Thanks for your time.
> i get myself [email protected] at the end, and as i remember it was ~14.8 @4.3
> i downloaded x264 from the OP and the bat automatically set itself to high priority, with near no background apps except windows/driver stuff


Do you have a 4770k or 4670k? Set your uncore to 33x; 35x turbo's for many mobo's on 4770k's and 44x turbo's for many mobo's on 4670k's. 1.15v can be not enough for 40x uncore and throw 124 errors.

What was your 43x vcore set, vs 44x? Some people can get +100mhz with as little as ~+0.03vcore sometimes, but especially around 1.3v, it often starts to take 0.05v per 100mhz. The gap between my 4.5 and 4.6 seems to be even bigger than that - though it takes some checking to make sure the vcore is necessary and it's not some other setting catching you out. It's likely that your chip is just ~100mhz below "average"

You can play with VRIN a little; in most cases it's fine as vcore+0.6 with llc
Quote:


> or when will i know i have to add more vrin ?


This often throws 101 errors, though vcore often throws 101 too. For me when i don't have enough VRIN, the crash dump on 101 bluescreen often fails to complete which is a big tell - not sure if anybody else see's that though. If you stick to +0.6 above vcore or try raising/lowering it on known stable profiles to see what works and what does not, you can get a good idea of what to use.


----------



## Amnyz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Do you have a 4770k or 4670k? Set your uncore to 33x; 35x turbo's for many mobo's on 4770k's and 44x turbo's for many mobo's on 4670k's. 1.15v can be not enough for 40x uncore and throw 124 errors.
> 
> What was your 43x vcore set, vs 44x? Some people can get +100mhz with as little as ~+0.03vcore sometimes, but especially around 1.3v, it often starts to take 0.05v per 100mhz. The gap between my 4.5 and 4.6 seems to be even bigger than that - though it takes some checking to make sure the vcore is necessary and it's not some other setting catching you out. It's likely that your chip is just ~100mhz below "average"
> 
> You can play with VRIN a little; in most cases it's fine as vcore+0.6 with llc
> This often throws 101 errors, though vcore often throws 101 too. For me when i don't have enough VRIN, the crash dump on 101 bluescreen often fails to complete which is a big tell - not sure if anybody else see's that though. If you stick to +0.6 above vcore or try raising/lowering it on known stable profiles to see what works and what does not, you can get a good idea of what to use.


i have a 4770k.
with 43x @ 1.25v i was able to pass 10 loop x264 without issue.
Now with 44x @ 1.3v im actually stable in x264.
I will do some test at 45x tonight
Vrin ajustement will be next, thanks for the tips.

What do u mean by turbo at 35x for uncore ? it would go up to a higher ratio under load/stress ?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amnyz*
> 
> i have a 4770k.
> with 43x @ 1.25v i was able to pass 10 loop x264 without issue.
> Now with 44x @ 1.3v im actually stable in x264.
> I will do some test at 45x tonight
> Vrin ajustement will be next, thanks for the tips.
> 
> What do u mean by turbo at 35x for uncore ? it would go up to a higher ratio under load/stress ?


it was confusing to me at first too. You have two Uncore/cache clocks settings in bios. One is for base and the other is for turbo. the turbo is what it goes up too when you load the cpu.

if you set the turbo to 35 it would not go higher than that.


----------



## Derp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> it was confusing to me at first too. You have two Uncore/cache clocks settings in bios. One is for base and the other is for turbo. the turbo is what it goes up too when you load the cpu.
> 
> if you set the turbo to 35 it would not go higher than that.


I didn't see him list what motherboard he has but Gigabyte lacks this important feature.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derp*
> 
> I didn't see him list what motherboard he has but Gigabyte lacks this important feature.


gigabyte boards only have one cache clock adjustment?


----------



## Derp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> gigabyte boards only have one cache clock adjustment?


Yeah. The bios lacks the min and max cache settings.

If you leave the cache set to 34x for 4670k or 35x for 4770k then it will turbo up to 4GHz. This setting actually clocks back down to 800MHz at idle.

If you set any other cache multiplier, for an example, 38x, then it will be stuck on that speed and never drop at idle.


----------



## Zahix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> gigabyte boards only have one cache clock adjustment?


On Asus rog Hero as well. I only have min and max multiplier for uncore, no turbo multi for it.


----------



## Amnyz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> it was confusing to me at first too. You have two Uncore/cache clocks settings in bios. One is for base and the other is for turbo. the turbo is what it goes up too when you load the cpu.
> 
> if you set the turbo to 35 it would not go higher than that.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derp*
> 
> I didn't see him list what motherboard he has but Gigabyte lacks this important feature.


Oh well i forget to enable my rig in signature









I have a maximus VI formula c2 and i could set min and max cache. but no turbo thing


----------



## JackNaylorPE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiceAir*
> 
> Ok so i bought my first i7 system. 4770k. I just want to know how i can overclock it. i did the asus tweak thingy that auto overclocks but i think my memry might be the reason for the small overclock. I got it to 4.3GHz but my memory is Adata xpg v2 2400MHz 1.65v. I lowered it to 2133mhz @ 1.5v and it works so far. So anything i can try to get over 4.3GHz.
> 
> I have afterburner running and have and h100i cpu cooler with pull config as i don't have dust filters on top on quiet mode my cpu reached 80C on the asus test @ 4.4GHz then my pc restarted. so my safest settings is 4.3 so far and I see it's on auto volts. I did a test on battlefield 4 and cpu never goes over 65C on the hottest core but i also switched my corsair to balanced mode.
> 
> forgot to mention my motherboarrds is the Asus z87-a


While for testing purposes as others have suggested, I would set my RAM to 1600 just to get it out of the way as a potential OC limiter, once that's done there is no reason in the world to reduce your RAM voltage. The "Intel wants 1.5V" thing you keep reading so many people parrot on forums is a myth. The 1.5V thing is part of the JEDEC specification which covers RAM speeds up to 1600 and calls for 1.5 volts..... but any speed above that using Intel XMP (Extreme Memory Profile) is in fact completely supported and warranteed by Intel at 1.675 volts.

http://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/gaming/gaming-computers/intel-extreme-memory-profile-xmp.html
Quote:


> Intel® Extreme Memory Profile (Intel® XMP) allows you to overclock compatible DDR3 memory to perform *beyond standard specifications*. It's designed to enhance the gaming features built into Intel® technology-based PCs. If you like to overclock and squeeze as much performance from your PC as possible, then *memory based on Intel XMP* gives you that extra edge you need to dominate-without breaking a sweat.
> 
> *Predefined and tested Intel XMP profiles* can be loaded via BIOS or a specific tuning application through a computer's operating system. Often the easiest way to load Intel XMP profiles is using a tuning utility, which may be available depending on the particular board manufacturer. To learn whether a tuning utility is available on your system, you should contact the board manufacturer.


Again, most listed compatible i5 / i7 RAM is 1.65 .... at least according to Intel's compatibility lists ....anything at or above 2133 certainly is designed to run at 1.65 and and Haswell is perfectly capable of dealing with 1.7, - 1.8 and higher if proper cooling is provided.

http://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/gaming/gaming-computers/core-i5-processor-memory-datasheet.html
http://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/gaming/gaming-computers/core-i7-memory-suppliers-datasheet.html
More to read here

http://www.anandtech.com/show/6372/memory-performance-16gb-ddr31333-to-ddr32400-on-ivy-bridge-igp-with-gskill/14


----------



## GeneO

SO I have been obsessing about why I can have a stable overclock with most stress tests then P95 v28.3 fails. Something just didn't seem right. So I had an epiphany last night about how to overclock Haswell with P95 28.3. It is all panning out. Just waiting for long term AIDA64 tests to complete before I post. Since it is a different than the conventional method or method used here, I will post it in another thread in this forum. I am quite happy with this even though I have a less than average 4770k. Stay tuned, I will post link here.

Regards


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amnyz*
> 
> Oh well i forget to enable my rig in signature
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a maximus VI formula c2 and i could set min and max cache. but no turbo thing


I have asus z87 plus and z87-a. There is no turbo cache. I used that term because he used that word in a question. I was just trying to be clear.

It is just base cache and max.


----------



## GeneO

Maybe you all are getting confused with the cache offset/adaptive voltage? There is an offset voltage and a an additional turbo mode offset voltage.

For frequency multiplier there is just a minimum and maximum.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> I have asus z87 plus and z87-a. There is no turbo cache. I used that term because he used that word in a question. I was just trying to be clear.
> 
> It is just base cache and max.


I meant turbo as in automatically change. There is only >one< uncore setting on giga - if it's at a certain value (35 for i7, 34 for i5..) it'll run 40x load 8x idle


----------



## DiceAir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackNaylorPE*
> 
> While for testing purposes as others have suggested, I would set my RAM to 1600 just to get it out of the way as a potential OC limiter, once that's done there is no reason in the world to reduce your RAM voltage. The "Intel wants 1.5V" thing you keep reading so many people parrot on forums is a myth. The 1.5V thing is part of the JEDEC specification which covers RAM speeds up to 1600 and calls for 1.5 volts..... but any speed above that using Intel XMP (Extreme Memory Profile) is in fact completely supported and warranteed by Intel at 1.675 volts.
> 
> http://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/gaming/gaming-computers/intel-extreme-memory-profile-xmp.html
> Again, most listed compatible i5 / i7 RAM is 1.65 .... at least according to Intel's compatibility lists ....anything at or above 2133 certainly is designed to run at 1.65 and and Haswell is perfectly capable of dealing with 1.7, - 1.8 and higher if proper cooling is provided.
> 
> http://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/gaming/gaming-computers/core-i5-processor-memory-datasheet.html
> http://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/gaming/gaming-computers/core-i7-memory-suppliers-datasheet.html
> More to read here
> 
> http://www.anandtech.com/show/6372/memory-performance-16gb-ddr31333-to-ddr32400-on-ivy-bridge-igp-with-gskill/14


So i've deicide not to struggle with haswell for now at least I have some experience now although minor it's still something. I can return my cpu, motherboard and ram so I will be running my old setup for now. My old setup is running very cool. 2500k @ 4.8GHz and i get 60C under load so all is fine. I know this is haswell thread but do you guys suggest me swapping my 1600mhz to 2400mhz on my old sandy bridge setup? I know bf4 loves the faster memory.

Thanks for the info in op but i couldn't get my cpu stable above 4.3 and atually on 4.3 I was having crashes and blue screens. sometimes my pc tells me that something is not compatable when on my old mobo it was working fine. So Im just switching back cause i had bottleneck but not that much. I can wait for Mantle now


----------



## LostKauz

Ill try to make this short but include enough info for a proper response.

Currently my 4770k is stable at the following:

Vcore: 1.25v
Multiplier: x45
Uncore: 35
Uncore voltage: auto
DRAM is at 1600 @ 1.65v
Eventual Input Voltage is @ 1.75

I tried to increase the multiplier to 46 increasing vcore slightly all the way up to 1.3v while increasing the eventual input voltage per the instructions accordingling (ended up being 1.8v for 1.3vcore)

It still would not complete a pass of h.264 encoding on Realbench, always BSOD. im running Win 8 so I get those lame uninformational BSOD screens.

So can some one point me to the light here? What should i try tweaking to get past 4.5Ghz, im coming to ocn because 1.25v stable is decent i think and to increase it .05 and still not gain a 100mhz seems odd. I could be completely off here idk thats why im asking.

Thanks guys.

Any questions about the rig its my sig rig "the sith lord" and its the Asus Maximus VI Formula (rig builder screwed it up)


----------



## brutus090

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostKauz*
> 
> It still would not complete a pass of h.264 encoding on Realbench, always BSOD. im running Win 8 so I get those lame uninformational BSOD screens.


There's a program this thread frequently recommends called Blue Screen Viewer, it will let you look through your windows log and quickly see which BSOD's you've been having. Should be pretty easy to find.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostKauz*
> 
> So can some one point me to the light here? What should i try tweaking to get past 4.5Ghz, im coming to ocn because 1.25v stable is decent i think and to increase it .05 and still not gain a 100mhz seems odd. I could be completely off here idk thats why im asking.


I don't think it's actually that odd. Once you start talking about reaching higher voltages (over 1.25 pretty much), people here have generally seemed to notice a larger jump in volts needed. I think I remember seeing something in the last few pages even. My 4770k seems stable (I'll update again soon with more information, Wizzie) at 4.5 with 1.28, but when I tried for 4.6 I was still getting BSOD at 1.33. More volts meant more stability in my testing, but the temps got too high for my liking. Hope that helps.

Edit: better quote editing


----------



## electronicmaji

Is there a 4670k club?


----------



## Veilus

Anyone got any tips? I just tried 4.3GHz and even at 1.4v, i would still bsod. Temps around 75. I didn't try any tweaks, as it was just setting the memory info, manual voltage and multiplier. Maybe just give up lol.


----------



## dotque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electronicmaji*
> 
> Is there a 4670k club?


Why? its the same chip


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostKauz*
> 
> Ill try to make this short but include enough info for a proper response.
> 
> Currently my 4770k is stable at the following:
> 
> Vcore: 1.25v
> Multiplier: x45
> Uncore: 35
> Uncore voltage: auto
> DRAM is at 1600 @ 1.65v
> Eventual Input Voltage is @ 1.75
> 
> I tried to increase the multiplier to 46 increasing vcore slightly all the way up to 1.3v while increasing the eventual input voltage per the instructions accordingling (ended up being 1.8v for 1.3vcore)
> 
> It still would not complete a pass of h.264 encoding on Realbench, always BSOD. im running Win 8 so I get those lame uninformational BSOD screens.
> 
> So can some one point me to the light here? What should i try tweaking to get past 4.5Ghz, im coming to ocn because 1.25v stable is decent i think and to increase it .05 and still not gain a 100mhz seems odd. I could be completely off here idk thats why im asking.
> 
> Thanks guys.
> 
> Any questions about the rig its my sig rig "the sith lord" and its the Asus Maximus VI Formula (rig builder screwed it up)


I have to use ~1.24vcore set in bios for 4.5 to be solid.. yet 4.6 still isn't quite there yet @1.3. Don't stop raising it, but only IF you have to. Increase your Eventual input voltage to by 0.6 over vcore before you do that. 1.75 isn't enough, 1.85 might not be. You'll get to point (looks like you hit it to me) where it's just not high enough to support adding extra vcore and power draw and you have a black hole of just adding far too much of them for no reason (also set cache to 33x/1.15v til core is stable and where you want it.. but that one probably won't do anything noticeable)
Quote:


> It still would not complete a pass of h.264 encoding on Realbench, always BSOD. im running Win 8 so I get those lame uninformational BSOD screens.


So you've never checked an error message? Google them, learn which one is 101, 124 etc. 101 should be clock watchdog error. Get bluescreenview if it supports w8, take a look, re-check it if you didn't see a code etc.

Also, i prefer the x264 in OP - that package with an updated encoder (i manually updated it to 2389 ver by replacing x264-64 in the x264 package in OP with this file - download.videolan.org/pub/videolan/x264/binaries/win64/x264-r2389-956c8d8.exe - renamed to x264-64) is harder to pass and if you can't pass it, your encodes will start to fail a month or two from now when software like Handbrake and MeGUI grabs these. My MeGUI is still using ver ~2358, i think software in general hangs back a few versions, but they're updated quite regularly.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Veilus*
> 
> Anyone got any tips? I just tried 4.3GHz and even at 1.4v, i would still bsod. Temps around 75. I didn't try any tweaks, as it was just setting the memory info, manual voltage and multiplier. Maybe just give up lol.


I'l write this out for like the 25'th time









Don't throw too much voltage. If in doubt, set some stuff:

1600mhz or lower RAM

[email protected] uncore/cache/ring - NOT 34/35

1.85vrin, max or close to max llc

1.23vcore

All volts manual. If you can pass x264 at 3.7ghz (stock turbo speed) try 4.2, 4.4, 4.0 etc. Whatever, see what works with those volts without changing any of them - only changing core multiplier. Once you have a profile that is solid, you can work from there


----------



## incog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Veilus*
> 
> Anyone got any tips? I just tried 4.3GHz and even at 1.4v, i would still bsod. Temps around 75. I didn't try any tweaks, as it was just setting the memory info, manual voltage and multiplier. Maybe just give up lol.
> 
> 
> 
> I'l write this out for like the 25'th time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't throw too much voltage. If in doubt, set some stuff:
> 
> 1600mhz or lower RAM
> 
> [email protected] uncore/cache/ring - NOT 34/35
> 
> 1.85vrin, max or close to max llc
> 
> 1.23vcore
> 
> All volts manual. If you can pass x264 at 3.7ghz (stock turbo speed) try 4.2, 4.4, 4.0 etc. Whatever, see what works with those volts without changing any of them - only changing core multiplier. Once you have a profile that is solid, you can work from there
Click to expand...

What do you do once you get that solid profile? Up the voltage by 0.05 V and work to get a stable overclock from there? Something like that?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incog*
> 
> What do you do once you get that solid profile? Up the voltage by 0.05 V and work to get a stable overclock from there? Something like that?


You can increase vcore as neccesary as you work up in 100mhz steps from having set 1.23vcore and finding something 100% solid - that way you can be careful not to add too much of voltages etc, and adjust stuff when neccesary; the 1.4v range is quite complicated and tricky to make work sometimes. The further away you get from ~1.1-1.2vcore, the more careful you have to be with adjusting other settings in general


----------



## Veilus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> I'l write this out for like the 25'th time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't throw too much voltage. If in doubt, set some stuff:
> 
> 1600mhz or lower RAM
> 
> [email protected] uncore/cache/ring - NOT 34/35
> 
> 1.85vrin, max or close to max llc
> 
> 1.23vcore
> 
> All volts manual. If you can pass x264 at 3.7ghz (stock turbo speed) try 4.2, 4.4, 4.0 etc. Whatever, see what works with those volts without changing any of them - only changing core multiplier. Once you have a profile that is solid, you can work from there


Thanks for your help, most appreciated.







I had gotten up to 4.0 which was solid and sort of 4.1 but bsod after the first x264 test (trying now and its passed 2/5)
I also had try upping the vcore close to 1.3 when i was testing 4.2 before 4.0 which also resulted in a bsod. Im using 1600mhz ram, so i could lower that and see?


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiceAir*
> 
> So i've deicide not to struggle with haswell for now at least I have some experience now although minor it's still something. I can return my cpu, motherboard and ram so I will be running my old setup for now. My old setup is running very cool. 2500k @ 4.8GHz and i get 60C under load so all is fine. I know this is haswell thread but do you guys suggest me swapping my 1600mhz to 2400mhz on my old sandy bridge setup? I know bf4 loves the faster memory.
> 
> Thanks for the info in op but i couldn't get my cpu stable above 4.3 and atually on 4.3 I was having crashes and blue screens. sometimes my pc tells me that something is not compatable when on my old mobo it was working fine. So Im just switching back cause i had bottleneck but not that much. I can wait for Mantle now


The haswell even at 4.2 - 4.3Ghz should be equal to or faster than sandy at 4.8Ghz in low thread count apps. 4770k should kill the 2500k in multithread apps.
If swapping the 2400Mhz memory into the sandy rig it won't boot with higher than the 2133mhz strap so go with that, almost all SB chips hit a wall by about 2300mhz when using bclk to get it higher than 2133mhz.


----------



## DiceAir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> The haswell even at 4.2 - 4.3Ghz should be equal to or faster than sandy at 4.8Ghz in low thread count apps. 4770k should kill the 2500k in multithread apps.
> If swapping the 2400Mhz memory into the sandy rig it won't boot with higher than the 2133mhz strap so go with that, almost all SB chips hit a wall by about 2300mhz when using bclk to get it higher than 2133mhz.


I have an old pc with 450W psu. That should be enough to get it booted. So i will use the stock cooler for now. Do you think when it hit's 80C on aida64 i must return it for a new cpu as 80C is not acceptable. i know I will never hit that but at least i can try to return it and tell them to run this app and so on to get aida64 to run.

Also do you think running my ram on 2133 @ 1.5V is a bit unstable and that's causing my pc to reboot and so on? Maybe I worry for nothing and haven't tested it properly. But anyway will test on that other 450W psu tomorrow. it's not a high class cpu but should run it on stock clock at least.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> I have an old pc with 450W psu. That should be enough to get it booted. So i will use the stock cooler for now. Do you think when it hit's 80C on aida64 i must return it for a new cpu as 80C is not acceptable. i know I will never hit that but at least i can try to return it and tell them to run this app and so on to get aida64 to run.


Your RAM should be at 1600 while you're testing core.. Even if the RAM 1000% works fine, IMC can be unstable

As for quote above.. err.. Anyone can make themselves hit 100c by like 1.2v on air or closed loop liquid cooling without delid using certain types of stress. It's not a big deal because it doesn't happen in any real load. Instruction sets can't be used/abused like avx2 is in linpack for example, otherwise the move to avx2 would make [email protected] faster than ivy [email protected]


----------



## DiceAir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Your RAM should be at 1600 while you're testing core.. Even if the RAM 1000% works fine, IMC can be unstable
> 
> As for quote above.. err.. Anyone can make themselves hit 100c by like 1.2v on air or closed loop liquid cooling without delid using certain types of stress. It's not a big deal because it doesn't happen in any real load


ok cool so i'm just going to do some testings. What program should i use to stress test my pc? is it ok if I use memtest86+ for memory and aida64 for cpu.? When I run aida64 should i just stress test the cpu or memory as well?

just one more question. how would this cpu be at stock vs my old i5-2500k @ 4.7ghz. seeing as new games will make use of more threads maybe the i7 will help out. So what do you suggest is the way forward? I've just read the fine print and I cant return it cause it's already been used.

I have 2 choices and either one is fine.

1. I work for a family software company and they told me that they will be happy to buy the system for one of the lead developers to develop on. will be in a basic 450w psu with the ram, mobo an cpu not going to stress it to the max all the time.

2. I can use it on stock speeds if i tested it is working fine tomorrow.

BTW what volts average is required for 4.2GHz?


----------



## Caos

that strees test used to check the OC?

I have wanted to know which is the clock unclore, leave it in x38


----------



## dotque

So what was it? What did you change to make it work? Did you simply lower the uncore from 35 to 33 and than it got stable???


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiceAir*
> 
> ok cool so i'm just going to do some testings. What program should i use to stress test my pc? is it ok if I use memtest86+ for memory and aida64 for cpu.? When I run aida64 should i just stress test the cpu or memory as well?
> 
> just one more question. how would this cpu be at stock vs my old i5-2500k @ 4.7ghz. seeing as new games will make use of more threads maybe the i7 will help out. So what do you suggest is the way forward? I've just read the fine print and I cant return it cause it's already been used.
> 
> I have 2 choices and either one is fine.
> 
> 1. I work for a family software company and they told me that they will be happy to buy the system for one of the lead developers to develop on. will be in a basic 450w psu with the ram, mobo an cpu not going to stress it to the max all the time.
> 
> 2. I can use it on stock speeds if i tested it is working fine tomorrow.
> 
> BTW what volts average is required for 4.2GHz?


There's a link to a package to use x264 in the guide (OP)

With a 1ghz disadvantage, it wouldn't be much better. Closer clocks, it becomes a lot stronger

A good 450w PSU is more than fine btw

4.2ghz? Uh, not sure. Bit under 1.2v?


----------



## lilchronic

lilchronic
- 4770k Batch # L310B507 MALAY
- 4.6Ghz 1.4v vid
-uncore 4.4Ghz 1.32v vid
-vccin 2.1v


----------



## dotque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Veilus*
> 
> Thanks for your help, most appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had gotten up to 4.0 which was solid and sort of 4.1 but bsod after the first x264 test (trying now and its passed 2/5)
> I also had try upping the vcore close to 1.3 when i was testing 4.2 before 4.0 which also resulted in a bsod. Im using 1600mhz ram, so i could lower that and see?


So what was it? What did you change to make it work? Did you simply lower the uncore from 35 to 33 and than it got stable???

Why is there a freakin reply button on all comments when youre only leaving a comment in the thread without quoting? Its driving me insane!
Also dont know how to erase previous comments..


----------



## electronicmaji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dotque*
> 
> Why? its the same chip


Same chip as what?


----------



## DiceAir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> There's a link to a package to use x264 in the guide (OP)
> 
> With a 1ghz disadvantage, it wouldn't be much better. Closer clocks, it becomes a lot stronger
> 
> A good 450w PSU is more than fine btw
> 
> 4.2ghz? Uh, not sure. Bit under 1.2v?


Soz for my stupidity but i just remember I have a tx650w in another machine here that I use for download and i don't even need the 650W psu there just used it cause it's 80+ but now I can exchange it with the 450w. So i think PSU wise i'm sorted. So I will also be using a standard WD caviar lue 1TB for my os as that won't make much difference oh and before i forget I have a spare Thermalrigh silver arrow that i exchanged for my h100i due to compatibility issues and I hope everything will fit. So now I can carefully sit down and investigate while my current gaming system is in working condition. Wish I could still use the thermalrigh silver arrow as that cooler is quieter and runs cooler than my new h100i

Oh and again forgot something. i'm using the integrated gpu as I don't have any graphics cards lying around. Will that effect my performance much or will that make my pc overheat like craazy when overclocking?


----------



## Cyro999

I'm not really sure, it'll increase heat some but maybe not a big deal for the cores


----------



## angelotti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> The haswell even at 4.2 - 4.3Ghz should be equal to or faster than sandy at 4.8Ghz in low thread count apps. 4770k should kill the 2500k in multithread apps.


Actually haswell 4.2GHz is about: 1.5% faster in HyperPI and y-cruncher, 4% faster in cinebench, and 2% *slower* in wPrime than a *2500k at 4.5GHz*. All of this with ~ 25% extra heat.
The only real advantage is x264 encoding where it is about 16% faster.
The downside of that however, is that you need more volts to be stable on latest x264 (2389) than you need to be stable under prime.
Whenever i thought i was stable in prime (small fft's or 1344/4GB ram), x264 benchmark (v2356) x 10 loops, IBT very high x20 passes.., i would still get BSOD's from MeGUI encoding (with version 2389 of x264) after 1 or 2 hours runtime.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Actually haswell 4.2GHz is about: 1.5% faster in HyperPI and y-cruncher, 4% faster in cinebench, and 2% slower in wPrime than a 2500k at 4.5GHz. All of this with ~ 25% extra heat.


Source on Haswell consuming 1.25x as much power as sandy bridge @4.2ghz vs 4.5ghz?









Temperature and heat output are two completely different things

2389 sure is tricky. It performs like a charm though, ~21-22fps on bench. My mate with an 8350 @ high oc (forgot if it was 4.8 or 5g's) scored like ~18


----------



## Caos

that strees test used to check the OC?

I have wanted to know which is the clock unclore, leave it in x38

x38 uncore ratio is good for x42?

Help?


----------



## overclocktr

%100 stabil


----------



## BenJaminJr

So does anyone use prime95 really anymore? I could get a stable 4.5 OC on XTU but only 4.2 on prime95. Plus prime95 got me up to 96C a few times.


----------



## DiceAir

So will it be good if i just add something like a 8600GTS for the graphics card to stress test my overclock and being able to disable the hd4600 integrated graphics?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiceAir*
> 
> So will it be good if i just add something like a 8600GTS for the graphics card to stress test my overclock and being able to disable the hd4600 integrated graphics?


Yea


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BenJaminJr*
> 
> So does anyone use prime95 really anymore? I could get a stable 4.5 OC on XTU but only 4.2 on prime95. Plus prime95 got me up to 96C a few times.


People do use it, but it can be brutal on temps & take a long time to fully test a cpu if running the regular blend setting, custom config could speed that up although I haven't been paying much attention to p65 testing.

If using the XTU stress test it isn't too stressful, the XTU benchmark is tougher to pass. The x264 looped benchmark used a lot in this thread is a better test than XTU stress.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiceAir*
> 
> ok cool so i'm just going to do some testings. What program should i use to stress test my pc? is it ok if I use memtest86+ for memory and aida64 for cpu.? When I run aida64 should i just stress test the cpu or memory as well?
> 
> just one more question. how would this cpu be at stock vs my old i5-2500k @ 4.7ghz. seeing as new games will make use of more threads maybe the i7 will help out. So what do you suggest is the way forward? I've just read the fine print and I cant return it cause it's already been used.
> 
> I have 2 choices and either one is fine.
> 
> 1. I work for a family software company and they told me that they will be happy to buy the system for one of the lead developers to develop on. will be in a basic 450w psu with the ram, mobo an cpu not going to stress it to the max all the time.
> 
> 2. I can use it on stock speeds if i tested it is working fine tomorrow.
> 
> BTW what volts average is required for 4.2GHz?


The chart in the OP shows 3 entries for 4.2GHz.

1) VID = 1.140v
2) VID = 1.245v
3) VID = 1.250v

I got 42 stable at 1.138v.


----------



## Cyro999

Chart is biased towards bad chips on the low oc's and good ones towards high OC - because a bad chip is more likely to be clocked at like 4.2ghz and a good one at 4.7g+

my 40x prime stable is ~1.07


----------



## LostKauz

I revisted my overclock with the following settings:

46x multiplier at 1.3v
uncore at 33x @ 1.15v
eventual input voltage @ 1.9v
ram at 1600mhz @ 1.5v

i tested using x264 and the 2nd pass it failed about 20% through bsod. I also was hitting about 98c
















llc was on auto and i ended up going back to x45 1.26v uncore @ 39x 1.2v eventual input voltage @ 1.66v x264 was stable hitting a max of 74c

im thinkin of just leaving it at 4.5ghz and trying to optimize this clock as i feel ive hit the boundary for this chip.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> 264 was stable hitting a max of 74c


1.26vcore to 1.3 shouldn't add 24c. You used 1.66 input? sure it was benchmarking correctly if it was that much cooler?

You're nowhere near chip limits, just too hot.


----------



## FractinJex

Finished up my newest build nviida green air 540 i7 haswell...after strking out on the chip lotto after bout 3 times I settled with this one still have my 5ghz baby though









4.8ghz - adaptive vcore 1.46v load 1.475

4.3 uncore 1.23v

SA voltage +.300 IO voltage +0.150

VCCIN initial 2.0v eventual 2.0v

delied with CLU max temp under load 78c 3 hours IXT idle av. 27-31

average game temps 50-70 ambient 33-34c

and of course intel tuning plan incase she poops out after couple years


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FractinJex*
> 
> Finished up my newest build nviida green air 540 i7 haswell...after strking out on the chip lotto after bout 3 times I settled with this one still have my 5ghz baby though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.8ghz - adaptive vcore 1.46v load 1.475
> 
> 4.3 uncore 1.23v
> 
> SA voltage +.300 IO voltage +0.150
> 
> VCCIN initial 2.0v eventual 2.0v
> 
> delied with CLU max temp under load 78c 3 hours IXT idle av. 27-31
> 
> average game temps 50-70 ambient 33-34c
> 
> and of course intel tuning plan incase she poops out after couple years


Quote:


> SA voltage +.300 IO voltage +0.150


Nice OC, do you need those?


----------



## FractinJex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Nice OC, do you need those?


I have found when running 2400mhz or above on the ram and also running SLI with other pcie device such as my asus ac adapter...I need above offset of + 0.250 at minimum or I get issues with booting in etc.

also with the system agent voltage raised I am able to slightly lower the vcore and I mean slightly like 1-2 notches and this negligible...but required.

I also found the chip/system did not like below 1.96 input voltage / vccin or it would also have issues booting and stability.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FractinJex*
> 
> I have found when running 2400mhz or above on the ram and also running SLI with other pcie device such as my asus ac adapter...I need above offset of + 0.250 at minimum or I get issues with booting in etc.
> 
> also with the system agent voltage raised I am able to slightly lower the vcore and I mean slightly like 1-2 notches and this negligible...but required.
> 
> I also found the chip/system did not like below 1.96 input voltage / vccin or it would also have issues booting and stability.


Ty for info

What about the IO volts?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FractinJex*
> 
> I have found when running 2400mhz or above on the ram and also running SLI with other pcie device such as my asus ac adapter...I need above offset of + 0.250 at minimum or I get issues with booting in etc.
> 
> also with the system agent voltage raised I am able to slightly lower the vcore and I mean slightly like 1-2 notches and this negligible...but required.
> 
> I also found the chip/system did not like below 1.96 input voltage / vccin or it would also have issues booting and stability.


I have ram at 2600 with SLI and I don't have that offset voltage. What mobo are using ?


----------



## FractinJex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> I have ram at 2600 with SLI and I don't have that offset voltage. What mobo are using ?


using the Asus maximus formula

for the most part auto worked well up to 4.7ghz but with this chip etc to get to 4.8ghz I had to increae system agent voltage etc.

and Cyro999 I also did the IO by +0.0150v

id ay for the most part auto should handle everything ok unless pushing the chip hard etc


----------



## Veilus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dotque*
> 
> So what was it? What did you change to make it work? Did you simply lower the uncore from 35 to 33 and than it got stable???
> 
> Why is there a freakin reply button on all comments when youre only leaving a comment in the thread without quoting? Its driving me insane!
> Also dont know how to erase previous comments..


There was a quote to it.. I just followed what Cryo said and it was at uncore 33 which was stable at 37 and 40 but not 41.. Didn't have 35


----------



## Lesiunta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FractinJex*
> 
> using the Asus maximus formula
> 
> for the most part auto worked well up to 4.7ghz but with this chip etc to get to 4.8ghz I had to increae system agent voltage etc.
> 
> and Cyro999 I also did the IO by +0.0150v
> 
> id ay for the most part auto should handle everything ok unless pushing the chip hard etc


Did you leave your EIST and C-states on or off to achieve such high OC?

I also have the M6F (Bios V1102) and Dominator Platinum 2400MHz CAS9 and I'm wondering what other BIOS settings to tweak to push it past 4.5GHz @ 1.35v w/2400MHz RAM.

Chip is delidded with CLP paste and running H100i.

Based on my BIOS settings what would you recommend me tweaking to get somewhere around your cruising altitude of 4.7/4.8GHz.?


----------



## Unknownm

sigh I do have a unlucky chip. Everything is stock besides the core which is @ 44x. Also uncore set @ 33x.

1.35v = 40 minutes prime95 before restart (error 101)
1.375v = 2 hours prime95 so far

I'll be bothered to push more voltage through this cpu as I want it to live for awhile. This kinda blows, hoping for 46/48x with this voltage


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> sigh I do have a unlucky chip. Everything is stock besides the core which is @ 44x. Also uncore set @ 33x.
> 
> 1.35v = 40 minutes prime95 before restart (error 101)
> 1.375v = 2 hours prime95 so far
> 
> I'll be bothered to push more voltage through this cpu as I want it to live for awhile. This kinda blows, hoping for 46/48x with this voltage


The delta from 44x to 46x is only 6%. Not going make a difference really. I know it sucks. My first one wouldnt break 44x. its in my 2nd rig now (my sons) and performance in games is the same as mine at 47x. So luckily haswell is already really powerful at stock.


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> The delta from 44x to 46x is only 6%. Not going make a difference really. I know it sucks. My first one wouldnt break 44x. its in my 2nd rig now (my sons) and performance in games is the same as mine at 47x. So luckily haswell is already really powerful at stock.


I'm battling to stay stable 44x, I just got a 124 error in safe mode when I was removing amd drivers. Now everything seems fine so far. I want to push aleast 1Ghz overclock, grrr!!


----------



## DiceAir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> The chart in the OP shows 3 entries for 4.2GHz.
> 
> 1) VID = 1.140v
> 2) VID = 1.245v
> 3) VID = 1.250v
> 
> I got 42 stable at 1.138v.


So today is the day. Hope i can get that psu so I can do some proper testings. i have a feeling that my RAM was the culprit. Also one thing. could the reason be that i didn't reinstalled my os and that's why it was unstable as well. Maybe that added to the instability of my system but I will see. will reinstall my os anyway when I'm happy with the overclocking.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> I'm battling to stay stable 44x, I just got a 124 error in safe mode when I was removing amd drivers. Now everything seems fine so far. I want to push aleast 1Ghz overclock, grrr!!


I 'm also looking for a 1GHz overclock but if I can't so be it. I think I'm going 1GHz max if I can anyway. but maybe I'll stick to 44x


----------



## no1youknow

my 4770 is horrible. I get bsod 124, and it won't stay stable above 43x without 1.35+ V


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *no1youknow*
> 
> my 4770 is horrible. I get bsod 124, and it won't stay stable above 43x without 1.35+ V


Have you adjusted any of the other settings, like uncore or Vring? You can't just throw Vcore on these chips and expect it to work, they require more tweaking.


----------



## LostKauz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> 1.26vcore to 1.3 shouldn't add 24c. You used 1.66 input? sure it was benchmarking correctly if it was that much cooler?
> 
> You're nowhere near chip limits, just too hot.


I appologize i actually used intel burn test, im so confused on what i did now lol i cant remember.... time to start over i suppose. I still need to familiarize myself with the terminology of intel boards, ive only oced AMD my fx6300 oced quite easily to 4.7ghz and my brothers fx8120 as well.. Sorry for causing confusion, truly it would annoy me if i was on the opposite end.


----------



## DiceAir

how is this guide? seeing as I run Asus motherboard


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiceAir*
> 
> how is this guide? seeing as I run Asus motherboard


My guide exists for a reason: Because most Youtubers spend one day to look at Haswell OCing when they don't even own a Haswell CPU in their own machines. Instead, nolifers like us have time to actually look more closely at Haswell.

As a matter of fact, I don't think OCing guides were ever that good from large tech Youtubers. It has always been the forum threads that have the best guides.


----------



## DiceAir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> My guide exists for a reason: Because most Youtubers spend one day to look at Haswell OCing when they don't even own a Haswell CPU in their own machines. Instead, nolifers like us have time to actually look more closely at Haswell.
> 
> As a matter of fact, I don't think OCing guides were ever that good from large tech Youtubers. It has always been the forum threads that have the best guides.


But looking at your guide and the video the basics is the same. I am actually supprised that I could get 80C on aida64 with actual voltage @ 1.34v cause of overiding voltage from stress test so i think my chip might run pretty cool and i still suspect not knowing how to overclock haswell I think it was the memory. I also don't trust ASUS auto tuning as it will try to run my memory @ 2400MHz when it can't. According to the video 1.65V is still fine on the RAM so will leave it there even on stock speeds for now and test overclocking.


----------



## no1youknow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Have you adjusted any of the other settings, like uncore or Vring? You can't just throw Vcore on these chips and expect it to work, they require more tweaking.


Had it on auto for awhile, then lowered it to 34x and put cache voltage to 1.15. Kept my vring 0.5+ above what my vcore as suggested in op


----------



## angelotti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiceAir*
> 
> how is this guide? seeing as I run Asus motherboard


Those are called *'COMERCIAL REVIEWS'* ..good luck getting anywhere with those.
That is how i started, on "tech" sites _"reviewing"_ haswell, and they all say you can get 4.2 with no change to the voltage on pretty much all of them, and 4.6 should be easily achieved with 1.2V, AND cache should be 100/200 MHz under the core multiplier ...etc.
It's all milk & sugar according to these "tech sites". And it ought to be, since major tech companies throw lots of free "goods" to them that they get to keep or sell.
In fact, if you go to this guy's forum you'll come across this OC guide (nice and long to keep ads revenues high), where the guy practically begs for the big tech companies to notice him and send him 'goodies' to _"review"_ ( http://linustechtips.com/main/topic/41234-intel-haswell-4670k-4770k-overclocking-guide/ )


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angelotti*
> 
> In fact, if you go to this guy's forum you'll come across this OC guide (nice and long to keep ads revenues high), where the guy practically begs for the big tech companies to notice him and send him 'goodies' to _"review"_ ( http://linustechtips.com/main/topic/41234-intel-haswell-4670k-4770k-overclocking-guide/ )


ummm not true at all so shut up making libelous claims please quote where he is begging for free stuff ?

That guide you linked is one I used in combination with Darkwizzies as while Wizzies is more technical and detailed Prokons guides you through the process step by step in a much clearer format which for someone new to haswell was extremely helpful along with wizzies info


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiceAir*
> 
> But looking at your guide and the video the basics is the same. I am actually supprised that I could get 80C on aida64 with actual voltage @ 1.34v cause of overiding voltage from stress test so i think my chip might run pretty cool and i still suspect not knowing how to overclock haswell I think it was the memory. I also don't trust ASUS auto tuning as it will try to run my memory @ 2400MHz when it can't. According to the video 1.65V is still fine on the RAM so will leave it there even on stock speeds for now and test overclocking.


The basics are the same doesn't mean the method is the same... Suit yourself, I've spent long enough testing each setting and busting them myths.


----------



## DiceAir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> The basics are the same doesn't mean the method is the same... Suit yourself, I've spent long enough testing each setting and busting them myths.


Well the guide here is abit unclear for someone new to haswell. So That's why I fin it hard to follow the guide here and in the video it's much more basic. And they don't sit 1 day and work with it they work for many days on testing it.


----------



## angelotti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minusorange*
> 
> ummm not true at all so shut up making libelous claims please quote where he is begging for free stuff ?


In the first video on that OC guide:
first *begging* - minute 6:29
second *begging* - minute 7:07
third *begging* - minute 10:46
there might be more but i won't bother with it...

Also, the fact he is using IBT as a stress test *ONLY*, kinda plays well into the "milk & sugar" notion. I can pass IBT stress test at 4.3 with 1.285V but need 1.31 for x264 and i will never know how
much i need for prime or linpack until i delid or build a custom loop.
I watched those videos in full about 2 moths ago, so even if he mentions other stress tools he still uses IBT for his (maybe aida too ?!?).
I'm not saying the guy doesn't know how to OC, only that for the scope of his guide,he leaves out some of the 'nasty' stuff that some people will encounter thus making it sound better (milk and
sugar).


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiceAir*
> 
> Well the guide here is abit unclear for someone new to haswell. So That's why I fin it hard to follow the guide here and in the video it's much more basic. And they don't sit 1 day and work with it they work for many days on testing it.


And what makes you think I only spent a day on this guide?


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angelotti*
> 
> In the first video on that OC guide:
> first *begging* - minute 6:29
> second *begging* - minute 7:07
> third *begging* - minute 10:46
> there might be more but i won't bother with it...
> 
> Also, the fact he is using IBT as a stress test *ONLY*, kinda plays well into the "milk & sugar" notion. I can pass IBT stress test at 4.3 with 1.285V but need 1.31 for x264 and i will never know how
> much i need for prime or linpack until i delid or build a custom loop.
> I watched those videos in full about 2 moths ago, so even if he mentions other stress tools he still uses IBT for his (maybe aida too ?!?).
> I'm not saying the guy doesn't know how to OC, only that for the scope of his guide,he leaves out some of the 'nasty' stuff that some people will encounter thus making it sound better (milk and
> sugar).


Didn't watch the videos so didn't realise, is kinda corny but I'm sure he knows saying it in a vid that kingston and nvidia likely will never watch isn't the way to go about getting stuff for reviewing purposes

So what if he only tests on IBT ? I thought we already came to agreement throughout Wizzies whole thread there is right or wrong method for stability testing it's down to the overclocker and what he deems stable which is one of the reasons I tried pushing for a set standard for stability test to make his list more valid and meaningful in a scientific sense









At an entry level Prokon's guide is perfectly fine, it's well laid out, deals with all the basics and guides you step by step. I actually went to this guide myself because I found Wizzie's a little confusing in the process to do things as Wizzies is more detailed but goes over things previously stated but there's no "Do this first then that then do this" clearly layed out so for a person new to UEFI bios' and haswells it's easy to get in lost in all the information. AndI think if Wizzie did a little conclusion at the end of his guide with this kind of step by step process just to clearly outline it then I think his guide would be perfect for both newbies & experienced readers and make his guide just that little bit better than it already is.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minusorange*
> 
> Didn't watch the videos so didn't realise, is kinda corny but I'm sure he knows saying it in a vid that kingston and nvidia likely will never watch isn't the way to go about getting stuff for reviewing purposes
> 
> So what if he only tests on IBT ? I thought we already came to agreement throughout Wizzies whole thread there is right or wrong method for stability testing it's down to the overclocker and what he deems stable which is one of the reasons I tried pushing for a set standard for stability test to make his list more valid and meaningful in a scientific sense
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At an entry level Prokon's guide is perfectly fine, it's well laid out, deals with all the basics and guides you step by step. I actually went to this guide myself because I found Wizzie's a little confusing in the process to do things as Wizzies is more detailed but goes over things previously stated but there's no "Do this first then that then do this" clearly layed out so for a person new to UEFI bios' and haswells it's easy to get in lost in all the information. AndI think if Wizzie did a little conclusion at the end of his guide with this kind of step by step process just to clearly outline it then I think his guide would be perfect for both newbies & experienced readers and make his guide just that little bit better than it already is.



Set Uncore (AKA Ring Bus) to core ratio to manual. Set it to stock multiplier manually. With ring bus running on stock and locked at stock for now, no need to fiddle with ring bus voltage. That goes to auto. Some motherboards MAY increase Vring to unsafe levels if you didn't manually set ring bus to stock because the motherboard will try to auto-overclock the ring bus if left on auto. Avoid future headaches by following step 1.
Set any XMP profile OFF for ram. If your ram is above 1600, set it to 1600, no higher while we're testing overclocks. Heck, if your ram is XMP'ed for 1600, lower it to non XMP. Doesn't hurt.
Start ramping up the core multiplier and voltage until you think you've found your sweet spot. You might need to increase input voltage from the motherboard-set setting once you hit higher voltages. More on that later. Do stress test and if you pass, go to step 4. NOTE: Yes, you up the core multiplier by 1 each time. You can probably get away with starting at 4ghz though. Because the core clock is 100, 100 x 40 = 4000mhz or 4ghz. 
Now we fiddle with ram, higher ring bus/ring bus voltage in effort to get marginally better performance. Stress test. Do not raise ring bus or ram if it means lowering core clock for stability.
If you are hardcore or have a lot of time on your hands, you can try adding clockstrap to the mix but I'd stay away from it unless you're super duper picky. Nobody has reported very good results with this but you're welcome to experiment.
Set Cstates to ON to C7.
Have a glass of iced tea.









I think this is clear enough. I'm not sure what part is confusing or unclear. It looks clear to me (obviously, or I would have fixed it until I could understand my own guide, lol). The terminologies and every possible nickname each mobo vendor might call it is listed twice in the entire guide, once in the actual instruction, another in the Still Stuck? section.


----------



## Wirerat

I came to hasewel from AMD. I knew nothing of overclocking intel and less of haswell. Your guide is clear. I did read it many times. Heck I reread often. The mobo companies kinda screw it up naming the same things different names.You explained that though.


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> [*] Start ramping up the core multiplier and voltage until you think you've found your sweet spot. You might need to increase input voltage from the motherboard-set setting once you hit higher voltages. More on that later. Do stress test and if you pass, go to step 4. NOTE: Yes, you up the core multiplier by 1 each time. You can probably get away with starting at 4ghz though. Because the core clock is 100, 100 x 40 = 4000mhz or 4ghz.


It was this that was confusing at first, until I followed the steps how Prokon describes (note I was just following his order process but with your info) as I wasn't sure at first whether to ramp multi and voltage at same time or one or the other as well as not being sure within the uefi where input voltage was as it had a different name and I know if it confused me at first it's going to confuse others as well. I actually ended up with a combination of your guide, the gigabyte guide & prokon's guide to make sure I was doing it right so I didn't screw anything up first time as the last time I overclocked was with my e6750 and things have moved on alot since then.

So don't take offence I'm not picking at your guide as it's brilliant but it can be confusing for some who are either rusty or totally new, not everyone is able to understand things from first reading so sometimes having it layed out as simply possible and a large amount of steps (ie prokon's guide) is much easier for them


----------



## angelotti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minusorange*
> 
> So what if he only tests on IBT ? I thought we already came to agreement throughout Wizzies whole thread there is right or wrong method for stability testing it's down to the overclocker and what he deems stable which is one of the reasons I tried pushing for a set standard for stability test to make his list more valid and meaningful in a scientific sense


I totally agree as long as we talk about synthetic tests, but x264 is a '*real world*' application. So for an OC to be stable it must pass a real world task that the stock CPU can. As long as gaming is the most intensive task you use than IBT is probably enough.
But more importantly, you claim these guides (any of them) are most useful to beginners.., but for that to be true, they (the guides/guiders) must point out the possible/probable shortcomings of the OC procedure in regards to real world factors (heat, the weak balance between core multi and cache of this architecture, etc..), that this guide (and discussion thread) covers more than any other i've read. There's no need for *legitimate guides* to brag about the (sometimes suspicious) huge OC capabilities of this architecture. That is what the *commercial reviews* are for (to take away the responsibility of the claims from Intel).
Don't get me wrong, this thread and guide didn't help me much. But for beginners and those that hit a "wall" it is one of the better places to start.
The only way this guide/thread helped me (from previous OC knowledge) was to stress the importance of cache ratio and voltage. It still didn't get me anywhere because my cpu needs too much vcore, but i will come back on that *(cache ratio/voltage)* with something that has not been covered here that might help others too.., *ONLY* after i do a little more testing.


----------



## pkrexer

So I was able to finally get 4.7 stable. I'm pushing some crazy vcore, but the hell with it. I'm hardly breaking 60c with my loop and I have the intel tuning warranty.

If you want to update my chart, the only settings I changed from 4.6 is I bumped the VID to 1.440 and my input voltage to 2.000


----------



## papasmurff

Hi could i do a little bit of OC with my msi z87-g41 mobo and 4670k, i was stupid and didnt spend extra 50 dollars for better mobo but i was wondering if mobo handles some oc:blinksmil


----------



## Jolly

Hey guys!

I've got 4670k and Gigabyte Z87X-UD3H. It is set right now at 45x 1.340V VID (1.350V Vcore by HWinfo) and 1.850V input (1.836V by HWinfo). It passes 10 loops of x256 so far. Tried 46x with voltage up to 1.42 / 2.15(input) which bsods quite quickly under x256. Did not try to increase Vring, it's at default 1.05V.

I've got a question though. I've manually set uncore to 34x, but HWinfo still shows 3800 for some reson. Could it be bad reading?


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jolly*
> 
> Hey guys!
> 
> I've got 4670k and Gigabyte Z87X-UD3H. It is set right now at 45x 1.340V VID (1.350V Vcore by HWinfo) and 1.850V input (1.836V by HWinfo). It passes 10 loops of x256 so far. Tried 46x with voltage up to 1.42 / 2.15(input) which bsods quite quickly under x256. Did not try to increase Vring, it's at default 1.05V.
> 
> I've got a question though. I've manually set uncore to 34x, but HWinfo still shows 3800 for some reson. Could it be bad reading?


Not a bad reading, the uncore is boosting due to the Turbo feature of these CPUs....


----------



## Jolly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Not a bad reading, the uncore is boosting due to the Turbo feature of these CPUs....


You mean turbo boost? I've turned it off.


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angelotti*
> 
> I totally agree as long as we talk about synthetic tests, but x264 is a '*real world*' application. So for an OC to be stable it must pass a real world task that the stock CPU can. As long as gaming is the most intensive task you use than IBT is probably enough.
> But more importantly, you claim these guides (any of them) are most useful to beginners.., but for that to be true, they (the guides/guiders) must point out the possible/probable shortcomings of the OC procedure in regards to real world factors (heat, the weak balance between core multi and cache of this architecture, etc..), that this guide (and discussion thread) covers more than any other i've read. There's no need for *legitimate guides* to brag about the (sometimes suspicious) huge OC capabilities of this architecture. That is what the *commercial reviews* are for (to take away the responsibility of the claims from Intel)..


I understand where you're coming from dude, and I'm not arguing for or against any one guide as they all have their merit and I believe anyone who truly wants to learn how OC properly will do what I did and use a combination of guides to get as much information as possible AND ask questions if they're stuck on something







As for real world vs synthetic, I honestly think if you can pass a synthetic then you should be fine with anything the real world throws at you!


----------



## DiceAir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> And what makes you think I only spent a day on this guide?


hahaah no. You spend lots of time on this i know.

ok so i got my pc set up but now the memory LED light is going red. I tried different memory and nothing works so will take back to supplier tomorrow and do you guys suggest i get a better motherboard if they don't want to take back the CPU as well?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pkrexer*
> 
> So I was able to finally get 4.7 stable. I'm pushing some crazy vcore, but the hell with it. I'm hardly breaking 60c with my loop and I have the intel tuning warranty.
> 
> If you want to update my chart, the only settings I changed from 4.6 is I bumped the VID to 1.440 and my input voltage to 2.000


Your 4.7 is notably slower than my 4.5, not sure why.










Scaling for frequency, from your score, my expected score would be ~19.89fps, while actual was ~21.07fps (6% higher) which is a big enough gap for concern, IMO


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Your 4.7 is notably slower than my 4.5, not sure why.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scaling for frequency, from your score, my expected score would be ~19.89fps, while actual was ~21.07fps (6% higher) which is a big enough gap for concern, IMO


maybe he was doing other stuff while stress testing, surfing the web or other things


----------



## angelotti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Your 4.7 is notably slower than my 4.5, not sure why.
> 
> Scaling for frequency, from your score, my expected score would be ~19.89fps, while actual was ~21.07fps (6% higher) which is a big enough gap for concern, IMO


HT off or different version of x264
I am ~ 40% faster with the latest version (2389) vs. the one i had before (don't remember version number)


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> maybe he was doing other stuff while stress testing, surfing the web or other things


I was listening to music when i got ~21.07fps on two runs - best making sure you can hit higher for at least one run to see stuff's working right IMO! 22fps should be hittable with 4.7, maybe 21.5 if that doesn't work out. I don't think RAM has that much effect? The scores are kinda tightly bunched together, i saw a lot more variance if i was loading cpu in other ways while benching
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angelotti*
> 
> HT off or different version of x264
> I am ~ 40% faster with the latest version (2389) vs. the one i had before (don't remember version number)


HT would hurt performance a lot more (it's a ~1.15x gain here). Possible out of date encoder version, if that's the case then both suboptimal performance and worse stability testing. Worth pointing out i think


----------



## LostKauz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angelotti*
> 
> Those are called *'COMERCIAL REVIEWS'* ..good luck getting anywhere with those.
> That is how i started, on "tech" sites _"reviewing"_ haswell, and they all say you can get 4.2 with no change to the voltage on pretty much all of them, and 4.6 should be easily achieved with 1.2V, AND cache should be 100/200 MHz under the core multiplier ...etc.
> It's all milk & sugar according to these "tech sites". And it ought to be, since major tech companies throw lots of free "goods" to them that they get to keep or sell.
> In fact, if you go to this guy's forum you'll come across this OC guide (nice and long to keep ads revenues high), where the guy practically begs for the big tech companies to notice him and send him 'goodies' to _"review"_ ( http://linustechtips.com/main/topic/41234-intel-haswell-4670k-4770k-overclocking-guide/ )


I enjoy Linus's videos and infact did watch that video to get a basic idea since i too am using the M6F (i know hes using the M6E), anyways I didn't watch the video and settle for that basic knowledge after all thats why im a member here because I (and most of us here) LONG for more knowledge and understanding of our dear hobby.


----------



## DiceAir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angelotti*
> 
> In the first video on that OC guide:
> first *begging* - minute 6:29
> second *begging* - minute 7:07
> third *begging* - minute 10:46
> there might be more but i won't bother with it...
> 
> Also, the fact he is using IBT as a stress test *ONLY*, kinda plays well into the "milk & sugar" notion. I can pass IBT stress test at 4.3 with 1.285V but need 1.31 for x264 and i will never know how
> much i need for prime or linpack until i delid or build a custom loop.
> I watched those videos in full about 2 moths ago, so even if he mentions other stress tools he still uses IBT for his (maybe aida too ?!?).
> I'm not saying the guy doesn't know how to OC, only that for the scope of his guide,he leaves out some of the 'nasty' stuff that some people will encounter thus making it sound better (milk and
> sugar).


hahaha. I also don't like that dude as he is begging to much. Ag shame don't bully the noob.


----------



## lilchronic

guess i must have the older version?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> guess i must have the older version?


I am (and others should) using the x264 package in OP, with new encoder version taken from here: http://download.videolan.org/pub/videolan/x264/binaries/win64/

dropped into the folder, and renamed to replace the x264-64 that was there. That gives ~21.0 - 21.1fps @4.5, 4.0 uncore, HT on with my sammy RAM @2200 9-10-12-20, 104tRFC on version 2389. It's also a massive pain in the butt to stabilize now, more than before. Doesn't seem to take with my 4.6+ht unless i add like 0.08vcore over 4.5.. If there's any way to reduce that btw, i'd like to know


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jolly*
> 
> I've got a question though. I've manually set uncore to 34x, but HWinfo still shows 3800 for some reson. Could it be bad reading?


It's a Gigabyte thing, if you leave it at stock (34x for 4670 and 35x for 4770) it'll boost up under load. The only way to stop it is to set it to something else, like 33x or 36x, but then it won't drop to 8x at idle. If it works boosting to 38x, I'd just leave it alone.


----------



## Jolly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> It's a Gigabyte thing, if you leave it at stock (34x for 4670 and 35x for 4770) it'll boost up under load. The only way to stop it is to set it to something else, like 33x or 36x, but then it won't drop to 8x at idle. If it works boosting to 38x, I'd just leave it alone.


Damn, and I thought Gigabyte makes a decent boards


----------



## mk16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jolly*
> 
> Damn, and I thought Gigabyte makes a decent boards


their boards are still high quality and seeing as how you have to mess with uncore to get a better clock i fail to see the problem.


----------



## angelotti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> I am (and others should) using the x264 package in OP, with new encoder version taken from here: http://download.videolan.org/pub/videolan/x264/binaries/win64/
> 
> dropped into the folder, and renamed to replace the x264-64 that was there. That gives ~21.0 - 21.1fps @4.5, 4.0 uncore, HT on with my sammy RAM @2200 9-10-12-20, 104tRFC on version 2389. It's also a massive pain in the butt to stabilize now, more than before. Doesn't seem to take with my 4.6+ht unless i add like 0.08vcore over 4.5.. If there's any way to reduce that btw, i'd like to know


The x264 benchmark/stability test needs major rework, not just updated executables.
The video file included in the test is major crap in terms of quality. When one executes the test's batch file, a presentation is displayed claiming it's going to encode a full HD 20Mb/s video file.
The video in question is only 1920x656 plus black bars at 6.8Mb/s (not 20), it is also sharp and quite pixelated in places. In order to stress the CPU as much as possible, you need a very complex source, with high quality grain (not sharp like disney toons), lots of details and motion.
Here is a test i've done. Downloaded a 20Mb/s trailer and encoded it through megui along with the included video. Both encodes resulted in smaller size output.
Important MeGUI settings CQ:18, preset - medium, profile - high, B-frames - 3, ref frames - 5, adaptive B-frames optimal, ME range - 24, ME algorithm - multi hex, subpixel - 10 qp-rd, macroblocks - all.
These are typical settings for a quality output, but i could go allot further with things like: preset - placebo, me algorithm - exhaustive or subpixel - full RD, etc.
The test:

Code:



Code:


Video                              trailer                    included 1080p
size (MB)                 353 (321 output)        101 (80 output)
source quality             20Mb/s                      6.8Mb/s             - the included video is 194% lower in quality
length                             2:27                              2:03                 - the included video is ~ 20% shorter
pixels                         1757184                       1259520             - the included video has ~39% less pixels (i removed the black bars)
frames                          3525                              2953                 - the included video has 19% less frames
fps                                     6                                  12.8                - the trailer's frame rate was 213% lower
time                                582                                230                  - the trailer took 253% more time to encode

So from the 20/39/19% that the included video is less in length/pixels/frames you could expect it to encode about 25% faster, but from those 213/253% in FPS and time, you can see that the trailer didn't take 25% but approx 233% longer. And this is all down to the quality of the source and the analysis of it and not so much the output.
If the x264 is to be an efficient real world stress test, then it needs some updating.

I hope i didn't look like a troll with this post.


----------



## mav451

It's weird - I've tried using the newest x264, but it literally just skips Pass 2 entirely now.
Very strange.

Put the old encoder back, works like normal.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angelotti*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> The x264 benchmark/stability test needs major rework, not just updated executables.
> The video file included in the test is major crap in terms of quality. When one executes the test's batch file, a presentation is displayed claiming it's going to encode a full HD 20Mb/s video file.
> The video in question is only 1920x656 plus black bars at 6.8Mb/s (not 20), it is also sharp and quite pixelated in places. In order to stress the CPU as much as possible, you need a very complex source, with high quality noise (not sharp like disney toons), lots of details and motion.
> Here is a test i've done. Downloaded a 20Mb/s trailer and encoded it through megui along with the included video. Both encodes resulted in smaller size output.
> Important MeGUI settings CQ:18, preset - medium, profile - high, B-frames - 3, ref frames - 5, adaptive B-frames optimal, ME range - 24, ME algorithm - multi hex, subpixel - 10 qp-rd, macroblocks - all.
> These are typical settings for a quality output, but i could go allot further with things like: preset - placebo, me algorithm - exhaustive or subpixel - full RD, etc.
> The test:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Video                              trailer                    included 1080p
> size (MB)                 353 (321 output)        101 (80 output)
> source quality             20Mb/s                      6.8Mb/s             - the included video is 194% lower in quality
> length                             2:27                              2:03                 - the included video is ~ 20% shorter
> pixels                         1757184                       1259520             - the included video has ~39% less pixels (i removed the black bars)
> frames                          3525                              2953                 - the included video has 19% less frames
> fps                                     6                                  12.8                - the trailer's frame rate was 213% lower
> time                                582                                230                  - the trailer took 253% more time to encode
> 
> So from the 20/39/19% that the included video is less in length/pixels/frames you could expect it to encode about 25% faster, but from those 213/253% in FPS and time, you can see that the trailer didn't take 25% but approx 233% longer. And this is all down to the quality of the source and the analysis of it and not so much the output.
> 
> 
> If the x264 is to be an efficient real world stress test, then it needs some updating.
> 
> I hope i didn't look like a troll with this post.


Agreed and that's why 90% of the results ran with this are not really worth-while. The other 10% did use the latest encoder which made it better, I guess you've expanded on it. So is there a good/better source file that people can then use? That could then be put into the package on 1st page.

BTW: I also tried the package from 1st page for giggles just then but it just scrolls through all the tests (15 odd), nothing happens.


----------



## Zahix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> You may be running old encoder which is slower speed and worse for checking stability. I'm using the download that was posted here that has a few things together, with a manually dropped in encoder version. 300mhz won't make my chip 22.5% faster than yours
> 
> Grabbed some download links out of my firefox log:
> 
> http://dc581.2shared.com/download/yNZzmwrI/x264_Stability_Test.7z?tsid=20140129-102227-7849b374
> 
> ^modified x264 bench 5.0.1 from this thread, can use the x264 stability test file to run it after extracting it to a folder
> 
> and then encoder version that i used:
> http://download.videolan.org/pub/videolan/x264/binaries/win64/x264-r2389-956c8d8.exe
> 
> ^drop in the folder next to x264-64 (it's maybe in a subfolder?), then rename the original and make this the new x264-64


This mod doesn't seem to work for me. I replaced with the r2389 file that you linked and when I run the test, it skips pass 2 of every run.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angelotti*
> 
> The x264 benchmark/stability test needs major rework, not just updated executables.
> The video file included in the test is major crap in terms of quality. When one executes the test's batch file, a presentation is displayed claiming it's going to encode a full HD 20Mb/s video file.
> The video in question is only 1920x656 plus black bars at 6.8Mb/s (not 20), it is also sharp and quite pixelated in places. In order to stress the CPU as much as possible, you need a very complex source, with high quality noise (not sharp like disney toons), lots of details and motion.
> Here is a test i've done. Downloaded a 20Mb/s trailer and encoded it through megui along with the included video. Both encodes resulted in smaller size output.
> Important MeGUI settings CQ:18, preset - medium, profile - high, B-frames - 3, ref frames - 5, adaptive B-frames optimal, ME range - 24, ME algorithm - multi hex, subpixel - 10 qp-rd, macroblocks - all.
> These are typical settings for a quality output, but i could go allot further with things like: preset - placebo, me algorithm - exhaustive or subpixel - full RD, etc.
> The test:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Video                              trailer                    included 1080p
> size (MB)                 353 (321 output)        101 (80 output)
> source quality             20Mb/s                      6.8Mb/s             - the included video is 194% lower in quality
> length                             2:27                              2:03                 - the included video is ~ 20% shorter
> pixels                         1757184                       1259520             - the included video has ~39% less pixels (i removed the black bars)
> frames                          3525                              2953                 - the included video has 19% less frames
> fps                                     6                                  12.8                - the trailer's frame rate was 213% lower
> time                                582                                230                  - the trailer took 253% more time to encode
> 
> So from the 20/39/19% that the included video is less in length/pixels/frames you could expect it to encode about 25% faster, but from those 213/253% in FPS and time, you can see that the trailer didn't take 25% but approx 233% longer. And this is all down to the quality of the source and the analysis of it and not so much the output.
> If the x264 is to be an efficient real world stress test, then it needs some updating.
> 
> I hope i didn't look like a troll with this post.


If you've got a source file, I'd be happy to put it and the new encoders in the stability test download.


----------



## mav451

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zahix*
> 
> This mod doesn't seem to work for me. I replaced with the r2389 file that you linked and when I run the test, it skips pass 2 of every run.


Glad to see I'm not the only one haha. Curious what's going on really.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angelotti*
> 
> The x264 benchmark/stability test needs major rework, not just updated executables.
> The video file included in the test is major crap in terms of quality. When one executes the test's batch file, a presentation is displayed claiming it's going to encode a full HD 20Mb/s video file.
> The video in question is only 1920x656 plus black bars at 6.8Mb/s (not 20), it is also sharp and quite pixelated in places. In order to stress the CPU as much as possible, you need a very complex source, with high quality noise (not sharp like disney toons), lots of details and motion.
> Here is a test i've done. Downloaded a 20Mb/s trailer and encoded it through megui along with the included video. Both encodes resulted in smaller size output.
> Important MeGUI settings CQ:18, preset - medium, profile - high, B-frames - 3, ref frames - 5, adaptive B-frames optimal, ME range - 24, ME algorithm - multi hex, subpixel - 10 qp-rd, macroblocks - all.
> These are typical settings for a quality output, but i could go allot further with things like: preset - placebo, me algorithm - exhaustive or subpixel - full RD, etc.
> The test:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Video                              trailer                    included 1080p
> size (MB)                 353 (321 output)        101 (80 output)
> source quality             20Mb/s                      6.8Mb/s             - the included video is 194% lower in quality
> length                             2:27                              2:03                 - the included video is ~ 20% shorter
> pixels                         1757184                       1259520             - the included video has ~39% less pixels (i removed the black bars)
> frames                          3525                              2953                 - the included video has 19% less frames
> fps                                     6                                  12.8                - the trailer's frame rate was 213% lower
> time                                582                                230                  - the trailer took 253% more time to encode
> 
> So from the 20/39/19% that the included video is less in length/pixels/frames you could expect it to encode about 25% faster, but from those 213/253% in FPS and time, you can see that the trailer didn't take 25% but approx 233% longer. And this is all down to the quality of the source and the analysis of it and not so much the output.
> If the x264 is to be an efficient real world stress test, then it needs some updating.
> 
> I hope i didn't look like a troll with this post.


Of course not
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> If you've got a source file, I'd be happy to put it and the new encoders in the stability test download.


+1 for this. Better source is good but we need to be able to compare - this would be good for wider distribution (new source file, 2389 encoder thrown in and used, etc)


----------



## angelotti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> If you've got a source file, I'd be happy to put it and the new encoders in the stability test download.


I will search for a proper source (better than the one i tested), but more is needed.
The 2 pass encode procedure came to life long ago from the need to give the CPU some "room to breathe". It splits the analysis from decision making (the actual compress) in two separate processes. It is also a 'target bitrate' method, wich further lowers the cpu stress. What we need is the opposite, a 'constant quality' encode, wich has to make the analysis and the decisions at the same time. Also, being a quality oriented encode (as apposed to fixed or average bitrate) it has to decide wich frames need less 'bits' along with the decision of how to transit from one pixel to the next and from one frame to the next. CQ is more taxing to the CPU, therefor better suited.


----------



## Cyro999

Personally i don't 2-pass encode at all (aside from this bench), if you're not targeting a very specific file size i prefer to use crf; any live encoding for streaming etc will be done with bitrate-capped crf or CBR

Most of my encodes on that front are veryslow preset (offline), maybe medium depending on the content, length and what i want to do with it etc, whereas live encoding is more targeting ~medium-veryfast. I don't know enough about the encoder to tweak individual settings to great effect, aside from some of the more basic stuff, would be nice to know more


----------



## Caos

x264 or prime95 to test the OC?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caos*
> 
> x264 or prime95 to test the OC?


Did you read the OP?









Prime27.9 custom fft 1344-1344 with >90% of max ram after checking error checking and round off checking and setting it to high priority if you want harsh is a decent option. x264 is good and pretty aggressive too but it's not quite a catch-all i think, you have to or at least used to have to use it a bit smartly


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minusorange*
> 
> I understand where you're coming from dude, and I'm not arguing for or against any one guide as they all have their merit and I believe anyone who truly wants to learn how OC properly will do what I did and use a combination of guides to get as much information as possible AND ask questions if they're stuck on something
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for real world vs synthetic, I honestly think if you can pass a synthetic then you should be fine with anything the real world throws at you!


I'll see what I can do.

I do my best to take the best info I see from other guides and incorporate it into my guide... and whatever info I need that can't be found, I test myself.


----------



## bilditup1

Hey all-
Everything's been going swimmingly until just recently. I couldn't get 4.8 stable even at what I thought were pretty high voltages (1.365vcore, 2.0vin, 1.1vring) at stock speeds and uncore - kept getting the Clock_Watchdog_Timeout bsod. Core temp was averaging in the low 70s on each 4.8run (h100i, delid - I get the impression that's not great given that though).
Anyway, I had 4.7 stable before this with temps in the mid 60s and conservative voltages (1.29vcore, 1.88vin, 1.050vring), so I wanted to try 4.7 with a higher uncore (before that, I had set it fairly low, at 32-35. But now it seems I can't bring uncore back down. Even when I load an old, stable profile ('mild' OC to 4.4 with uncore at 3.5ghz) uncore is stuck up at 4ghz according to hwinfo64, even though the bios says it's at 3.5.
I've decided not to do any more testing before finding out if I've possibly done any permanent damage to my CPU, Mobo, both, or neither. Anyone?

EDIT: Wait, maybe it's Turbo? I never turned off turbo, but it hasn't seemed to have made a difference the whole time. I'ma try that.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bilditup1*
> 
> Hey all-
> Everything's been going swimmingly until just recently. I couldn't get 4.8 stable even at what I thought were pretty high voltages (1.365vcore, 2.0vin, 1.1vring) at stock speeds and uncore - kept getting the Clock_Watchdog_Timeout bsod. Core temp was averaging in the low 70s on each 4.8run (h100i, delid - I get the impression that's not great given that though).
> Anyway, I had 4.7 stable before this with temps in the mid 60s and conservative voltages (1.29vcore, 1.88vin, 1.050vring), so I wanted to try 4.7 with a higher uncore (before that, I had set it fairly low, at 32-35. But now it seems I can't bring uncore back down. Even when I load an old, stable profile ('mild' OC to 4.4 with uncore at 3.5ghz) uncore is stuck up at 4ghz according to hwinfo64, even though the bios says it's at 3.5.
> I've decided not to do any more testing before finding out if I've possibly done any permanent damage to my CPU, Mobo, both, or neither. Anyone?
> 
> EDIT: Wait, maybe it's Turbo? I never turned off turbo, but it hasn't seemed to have made a difference the whole time. I'ma try that.


You need turbo on or on auto, at least on some boards, to go above any stock speeds. 35x uncore will turbo to 40x, so either set 33x manually, set 35x if you want 40x load 8x idle, or manually set something higher. 33x/1.15v is good for when you're pushing core clocks and still unstable there, better not to be unstable in multiple ways

As for your 4.8~

What are you testing with? You could try increasing VRIN another 0.1 - you could also try just going to ~1.385vcore to see if it works - or even both of those at the same time. Maybe have to just be a bit aggressive and then fall back. You're running LLC on VRIN yes?


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bilditup1*
> 
> Hey all-
> Everything's been going swimmingly until just recently. I couldn't get 4.8 stable even at what I thought were pretty high voltages (1.365vcore, 2.0vin, 1.1vring) at stock speeds and uncore - kept getting the Clock_Watchdog_Timeout bsod. Core temp was averaging in the low 70s on each 4.8run (h100i, delid - I get the impression that's not great given that though).
> Anyway, I had 4.7 stable before this with temps in the mid 60s and conservative voltages (1.29vcore, 1.88vin, 1.050vring), so I wanted to try 4.7 with a higher uncore (before that, I had set it fairly low, at 32-35. But now it seems I can't bring uncore back down. Even when I load an old, stable profile ('mild' OC to 4.4 with uncore at 3.5ghz) uncore is stuck up at 4ghz according to hwinfo64, even though the bios says it's at 3.5.
> I've decided not to do any more testing before finding out if I've possibly done any permanent damage to my CPU, Mobo, both, or neither. Anyone?
> 
> EDIT: Wait, maybe it's Turbo? I never turned off turbo, but it hasn't seemed to have made a difference the whole time. I'ma try that.


To overclock you need turbo.
If all else fails, reset the MB CMOS with the jumper (or by taking the battery out). You will loose your BIOS settings though.


----------



## bilditup1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> You need turbo on or on auto, at least on some boards, to go above any stock speeds. 35x uncore will turbo to 40x, so either set 33x manually, set 35x if you want 40x load 8x idle, or manually set something higher. 33x/1.15v is good for when you're pushing core clocks and still unstable there, better not to be unstable in multiple ways


Right, I think I basically just found all that out, but I had no idea that was normal behavior. Thanks for the confirmation!
Quote:


> As for your 4.8~
> 
> What are you testing with? You could try increasing VRIN another 0.1 - you could also try just going to ~1.385vcore to see if it works - or even both of those at the same time. Maybe have to just be a bit aggressive and then fall back. You're running LLC on VRIN yes?


I went up to 1.365vcore and 2.0 VRIN. I'm testing with x264. When I began with 4.8 I switched over a newer build of x264 posted recently in the thread, but then the BSODing started so I switched back. But that ended up making no difference - just made the tests go slower before eventual failure.


----------



## bilditup1

No go for 4.8 at 2.1vrin/1.385vcore. Gonna try to get 4.7 back (if I ever really had it...I only did 10 passes but that should have been enough to cause a BSOD).


----------



## Forceman

Okay, I re-did the x264 Stability test. Updated to the newest encoders (the others were from Aug 2013), dropped in a new source file (although if anyone has a good one I can use that instead) and stripped a bunch of extraneous stuff out of the batch file. It no longer uses Avisynth at all so all that hassle is gone, I took out most of the logging/reporting stuff (so no CPU-z), and made some other small changes. I'm still trying to figure out a few small issues, and I want to do some more testing on all the possible combinations (multiple runs on both encoder versions or different systems) but I should be able to upload something tomorrow night.

If anyone has a source file they want to use, or recommended settings for the x264 encoder (currently using a single pass, constant bitrate, high profile, slower preset, 4000 bitrate) let me know.


----------



## BoredErica

Is this change in x264 supposed to up the stress of the test?


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Is this change in x264 supposed to up the stress of the test?


According to angelotti, yes. But I'm not an encoding expert.

Edit: Plus streamline the test to take out the benchmarky stuff that was in there before.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> According to angelotti, yes. But I'm not an encoding expert.


Me neither, but I would just assume it'd increase time per per pass. Well, if this causes CPU usage to run to 100% constantly we'll know something changed... Can't we just use a random 1080p clip? Like go record Battlefield for 10 minutes, done deal.


----------



## Forceman

The time seems about the same, although I didn't measure it. It is only one pass now though, so the total time is slightly less. It is pushing about 99.1 percent CPU usage in my testing.

Right now I'm using a 75MB 1080p trailer for the new Godzilla movie as the source. I'm just not sure what encoder quality settings would be best.

Edit: So far everything seems to be working. Only thing left is to test it on a 32-bit OS, but since I'm currently watching The Walking Dead on the only 32-bit system in the house, that'll have to wait until tomorrow.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> The time seems about the same, although I didn't measure it. It is only one pass now though, so the total time is slightly less. It is pushing about 99.1 percent CPU usage in my testing.
> 
> Right now I'm using a 75MB 1080p trailer for the new Godzilla movie as the source. I'm just not sure what encoder quality settings would be best.
> 
> Edit: So far everything seems to be working. Only thing left is to test it on a 32-bit OS, but since I'm currently watching The *Walking Dead* on the only 32-bit system in the house, that'll have to wait until tomorrow.


haha thanks for the reminder


----------



## angelotti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> The time seems about the same, although I didn't measure it. It is only one pass now though, so the total time is slightly less. It is pushing about 99.1 percent CPU usage in my testing.
> 
> Right now I'm using a 75MB 1080p trailer for the new Godzilla movie as the source. I'm just not sure what encoder quality settings would be best.


Here is a good source file, http://www.mediafire.com/download/3zek5x1291ghb49/Gravity_Trailer.7z it has high quality grain, lots of motion, it's 20Mb/s and it's a trailer (in case someone is concerned about "piracy"). The quality of the source is one of the most important things! It is bigger than the previous one 353 vs 101MB, 2m27s vs 2m3s. If i find a 1 minute trailer with such good properties, i'll link it.

The settings i would recommend are:
- encode mode : constant quality (CQ). Not 2pass, not constant bitrate or constant quantizer. THIS IS IMPORTANT!
- constant quality ratefactor : 18
- preset : slow or slower. Don't go lower than that (like placebo) because it just gives the cpu more time to make decisions.
- profile : high
- tuning : none
- number of B-frames : 3
- adaptive B-frames : optimal
- number of reference frames : 5
- chroma ME : enabled
- ME range : 24
- ME algorithm : multi hex
- subpixel refinement : 10 (QP-RD)
- macroblocks partitions : all
- trellis : 2 (always)
- (maybe PSY-RD strength : to 1.20 ?!?)

ex: program --preset slow --crf 18.0 --merange 24 --subme 10 --partitions all --trellis 2 --output "output" "input"

Wit this settings and this file, the time/temps will not be the same.


----------



## angelotti

Update.
From what i can tell from the loop test batch file, the OP version of 'x264 Stability Test' uses 'Adaptive Quantizers' with 'mode 2' but i don't know what effect that has in 'cpu stress' terms.
The default 'mode' for 'Adaptive Quantizers' is 1. So i guess they should both be tested.
Dose anybody know where the temp output file is written, or if there is a proper log of the encode that contains encode parameters? Because, unless Adaptive Quantizers mode 2 is the reason, i can't tell why it is taking so long to encode (12-15 minutes) wich is too much for those settings with that source file...


----------



## Wakizashis

Hi again guys,

so, i realized my Haswell has somewhat problem to reach 4,5. 4.4 is quite ok for computing gaming, rock stable. OCCT crashes though. Usually 124 BSOD. .Few pages back, I have noticed, someone like to use 1,5 1,65V for their ram. Could this be the issue? Cuz having 1,35V for 1600MHZ ones. And as the memory is inside the cpu... you know...Because I do not mess with ram (OC), I also totally ignore Voltage agent, A/D.


----------



## Caos

this is my current settings, use the 28.3 prime95 for 20 minutes. maximum temperature was 84 C.. was bad? I have a 240L eisberg



would take 4.3. I need to change in settings?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wakizashis*
> 
> Hi again guys,
> 
> so, i realized my Haswell has somewhat problem to reach 4,5. 4.4 is quite ok for computing gaming, rock stable. OCCT crashes though. Usually 124 BSOD. .Few pages back, I have noticed, someone like to use 1,5 1,65V for their ram. Could this be the issue? Cuz having 1,35V for 1600MHZ ones. And as the memory is inside the cpu... you know...Because I do not mess with ram (OC), I also totally ignore Voltage agent, A/D.


Throw 1.5v at it on same timings and speeds if you feel like it to see if anything changes. I really doubt it though. What's your highest solid stable for everything profile?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caos*
> 
> this is my current settings, use the 28.3 prime95 for 20 minutes. maximum temperature was 84 C.. was bad? I have a 240L eisberg
> 
> 
> 
> would take 4.3. I need to change in settings?


A lot of people use 33x ratio for it and manual 1.15v, though i'm not sure which board that is necessary on to stop uncore/cache/ring going to like 4ghz by default and throwing higher auto volts to stabilize it

Why test with Prime 28.3?


----------



## mk16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> A lot of people use 33x ratio for it and manual 1.15v, though i'm not sure which board that is necessary on to stop uncore/cache/ring going to like 4ghz by default and throwing higher auto volts to stabilize it
> 
> Why test with Prime 28.3?


from what i have seen its a gigabyte only problem and should not be a problem on an msi m-power


----------



## Caos

Use only for testing prime 28.3 .. I try with 27.9?

do not touch the settings then?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caos*
> 
> Use only for testing prime 28.3 .. I try with 27.9?
> 
> do not touch the settings then?


Try x264 or prime27.9 custom with fft size 1344-1344 and >90% of available RAM


----------



## mk16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caos*
> 
> Use only for testing prime 28.3 .. I try with 27.9?
> 
> do not touch the settings then?


dont use v28.3 its insane v27.9 is the better one for testing and i would drop the uncore to 33x at 1.15v just to take more things out of the equation. you can bring it back up and lower voltage once you hit a good oc.


----------



## Caos

thanks for the replys..

then remains.

uncore x33
ring cpu voltage: override
cpu ring voltage: 1.15
ring cpu voltage offset mode: auto
ring cpu offset voltage: auto

right?


----------



## bilditup1

Hmm. Running into whea_uncorrectable_error now. Sounds like it's time to pull back from 4.7...


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mk16*
> 
> dont use v28.3 its insane v27.9 is the better one for testing and i would drop the uncore to 33x at 1.15v just to take more things out of the equation. you can bring it back up and lower voltage once you hit a good oc.


The newer FMA3/AVX2 instructions require more volts than AVX or Integer instructions to be stable. That is the reason Intel's on-chip Power Control Unit bumps the voltage a bit when encountering them (dirty little secret). If you don't test against the new FMA3/AVX2 you may not be stable in applications that use them.

You can test with custom FFT length of 1344k in P95 v28.3 for stability. It doesn't generate high temperatures - in fact, less than P95 v27.9 does.

P95 28.4 is out. Just more efficient loops I think.


----------



## GeneO

So here is my take on testing. It all clicked with me the other night. I was banging my head against the wall because I could be very stable with a vcore of 1.184 (4.2 GHz - I don't have a great chip), but as soon as I tried P95 28.3, I would crash until I increased the voltage significantly. Then it clicked. This voltage boost that Intel adds to adaptive or offset mode when AVX instructions are detected is there for a purpose - they don't do things like that capriciously. Their newer FMA3/AVX2 instructions must require more voltage to run than other instructions so they boost the core voltage to compensate.

This put a new light for me on how to overclock the Haswelll. Instead of avoiding stress testing with adaptive mode and AVX instructions, one should actually stress test with them and adaptive mode. You just need to make sure that the maximum core voltage attained is reasonable. So I set out to do this with adaptive mode and P95 V28.3. My stability test was P95 V28.3 1344k 1344k - this test does not generate high temps and as usual is a good indicator of stability. I started with offsets that I thought I had a stable (1.184V) vcore = +.01V. I ended up having to bump up the offset to +.015 to get 2 hours 1334k. The end result was a vcore, under FMA3 1344k stress, of 1.216V. Stress testing with non-AVX gave me a vcore of 1.2V (no boost). So the boost for my chip was only 0.016V.

It seems to me that the advantages of this approach are:
1. Full stability against all instructions
2. Lower vcore at non-AVX loads and the needed higher vcore on the AVX2/FMA3 instructions
3. No need to worry about accidentally running AVX on adaptive mode
4. No need to translate fixed volts to adaptive offset volts.

I note that the 27.9 AVX are stable at the lower voltage, I infer that this mean they really don't need a boost.

There are drawbacks to using fixed voltage to determine your overclock that this addresses:
1. You could do fixed and translate to offset and may or may not be stable for the FMA3/AVX2
2. If you do fixed against p95 v28.x, then translate this to an adaptive offset, when encountering AVX, the boost may overshoot your targeted vcore.

Some caveats:
1. I don't know if this "boost" intel gives varies from processor to processor, you would need to be careful
2. It may not be feasible (the boost) for higher overclocks. This just may mean higher overclocks aren't fully stable


----------



## Cyro999

If you have to use 0.02 more vcore anyway for stuff that uses avx2 instructions like x264, what's the point in lowering it by 0.02 for other stuff?


----------



## Wakizashis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Throw 1.5v at it on same timings and speeds if you feel like it to see if anything changes. I really doubt it though. What's your highest solid stable for everything profile?


those 4,4 if you do not count the crash. Though everything else was really ok (i might used another more friendly settings with a bit higher core (1,295 and Input Voltage 1,9 or 2,0 - not sure now) Uncore was at 33-33 at 1,204.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> If you have to use 0.02 more vcore anyway for stuff that uses avx2 instructions like x264, what's the point in lowering it by 0.02 for other stuff?


Less wear on the CPU. less heat. If you are talking about manual instead, with manual Vring doesn't drop with EIST or C-states. That apparently only happens with offset or adaptive,

In any case, there doesn't seem to be much point in avoiding testing AVX in adaptive mose


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> Less wear on the CPU. less heat. If you are talking about manual instead, with manual Vring doesn't drop with EIST or C-states. That apparently only happens with offset or adaptive,
> 
> In any case, there doesn't seem to be much point in avoiding testing AVX in adaptive mose


I have my CPU Cache Voltage set to Manual (1.15v) and it drops to .003v at idle (measured with HWInfo).

Asus Maximus VI Hero, 1301 UEFI
Min CPU Cache Ratio 8, Max CPU Cache Ratio 42
EIST and all C-States enabled
Balanced Windows 7 Power Plan


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> Less wear on the CPU. less heat. If you are talking about manual instead, with manual Vring doesn't drop with EIST or C-states. That apparently only happens with offset or adaptive,
> 
> In any case, there doesn't seem to be much point in avoiding testing AVX in adaptive mose


Adaptive mode is pretty loosely defined though, and controls vary mobo to mobo. It doesn't exist on some, such as giga. Likewise, avx, avx2, fma3 etc can be used without the volts rising sometimes but not all of the time. It's not very well understood by anyone AFAIK


----------



## Wirerat

My z87-plus will add as much as .07 when I have adaptive on vcore. Thats ridiculous. With manual on it already boosts from 1.375v up 1.408 while stress testing. I just do not see the need for that much vcore.

What if it adds more on some instructions set thats not included in the stress tests? I am running adaptive on my cache voltage and it works well. it allowed me to lower my cache voltage down to 1.2 from 1.33.

The only way I would run adaptive vcore is if I was running very low vcore anyway like under 1.3


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> I have my CPU Cache Voltage set to Manual (1.15v) and it drops to .003v at idle (measured with HWInfo).
> 
> Asus Maximus VI Hero, 1301 UEFI
> Min CPU Cache Ratio 8, Max CPU Cache Ratio 42
> EIST and all C-States enabled
> Balanced Windows 7 Power Plan


That is interesting. I have the same board and BIOS, min=8 and max=39, and I don't see it drop with AI Suite. I have EIST on and all C-states except 6 and 7 enabled. I will have to look with HWInfo.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> My z87-plus will add as much as .07 when I have adaptive on vcore. Thats ridiculous. With manual on it already boosts from 1.375v up 1.408 while stress testing. I just do not see the need for that much vcore.
> 
> What if it adds more on some instructions set thats not included in the stress tests? I am running adaptive on my cache voltage and it works well. it allowed me to lower my cache voltage down to 1.2 from 1.33.
> 
> The only way I would run adaptive vcore is if I was running very low vcore anyway like under 1.3


Like I said, it may not work for high overclocks, and the high overclocks may not be stable for the newer AVX instructions. I was wondering if the boost might increase wth core frequency or core voltage,

Have you tried running 1344k, 1344k with P95 82.3 or 82.4? Just wondering if it is stable.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Adaptive mode is pretty loosely defined though, and controls vary mobo to mobo. It doesn't exist on some, such as giga. Likewise, avx, avx2, fma3 etc can be used without the volts rising sometimes but not all of the time. It's not very well understood by anyone AFAIK


Except maybe Intel, LOL.


----------



## mk16

got a 770 and reinstalled windows gonna overclock both tomorrow.


----------



## error-id10t

I'll grab your version once you upload it, tried the latest encoder yesterday on my BF4 stable clocks and had to up VCCIN from 2v to 2.1v so it wouldn't crash. It was little odd, found that upping either SA or vcore caused a 124 so I had to drop them back down while VCCIN kept making it more stable. Overall it ran 5-10 degrees hotter than BF4 and took about 10-12mins to go through 1 pass/test (I found this the oddest thing, pretty slow).


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> That is interesting. I have the same board and BIOS, min=8 and max=39, and I don't see it drop with AI Suite. I have EIST on and all C-states except 6 and 7 enabled. I will have to look with HWInfo.


Not sure about Asus, but on Gigabyte you need C6/7 enabled to get the really low Vcore drops. May be the same for Ving.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Not sure about Asus, but on Gigabyte you need C6/7 enabled to get the really low Vcore drops. May be the same for Ving.


I get the drop when in adaptive but not manual, both wirh C6&C7 disabled. The drop is not as much as with C6 and C7 enabled, but significant. Anyhow I will double check this with manual and with Hwinfo later.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> That is interesting. I have the same board and BIOS, min=8 and max=39, and I don't see it drop with AI Suite. I have EIST on and all C-states except 6 and 7 enabled. I will have to look with HWInfo.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> I get the drop when in adaptive but not manual, both wirh C6&C7 disabled. The drop is not as much as with C6 and C7 enabled, but significant. Anyhow I will double check this with manual and with Hwinfo later.


Here's how my my C-States and EIST are set:

Advanced tab --> CPU Configuration --> CPU Power Management Configuration

Enhanced Intel SpeedStep Technology - [Enabled]
Turbo Mode - [Enabled]
CPU C States - [Enabled]
Enhanced C1 State - [Enabled]
CPU C3 Report - [Enabled]
CPU C6 Report - [Enabled]
C6 Latency - [Short]
CPU C7 Report - [CPU C7s]
C7 Latency - [Short]
Package C State Support - [CPU C7s]

And like I said, I'm on a Balanced power plan in Windows. I know that the Performance plan will also keep things from downclocking.

VID, Eventual, and CPU Cache voltage all set to Manual.

Even when set manually, the voltages go pretty high above what's set in the UEFI under load.

I posted this a few pages back but I think it's interesting so here it is again:


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> Like I said, it may not work for high overclocks, and the high overclocks may not be stable for the newer AVX instructions. I was wondering if the boost might increase wth core frequency or core voltage,
> 
> Have you tried running 1344k, 1344k with P95 82.3 or 82.4? Just wondering if it is stable.


I have profiles saved for 4.4, 4.7 and 4.8 all stable. Using prime95 version 27.9.I normally run 4.7 with all cstates enabled. I use IBT to provide thermal overhead. it is more intense than prime95 version 28 as far as heating up the cpu.

I can run adaptive on the 4.4 profile because it is at 1.28vcore but I see no need. it will push vcore thats already stable up to 1.36 or more.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> Here's how my my C-States and EIST are set:
> 
> Advanced tab --> CPU Configuration --> CPU Power Management Configuration
> 
> Enhanced Intel SpeedStep Technology - [Enabled]
> Turbo Mode - [Enabled]
> CPU C States - [Enabled]
> Enhanced C1 State - [Enabled]
> CPU C3 Report - [Enabled]
> CPU C6 Report - [Enabled]
> C6 Latency - [Short]
> CPU C7 Report - [CPU C7s]
> C7 Latency - [Short]
> Package C State Support - [CPU C7s]
> 
> And like I said, I'm on a Balanced power plan in Windows. I know that the Performance plan will also keep things from downclocking.
> 
> VID, Eventual, and CPU Cache voltage all set to Manual.
> 
> Even when set manually, the voltages go pretty high above what's set in the UEFI under load.
> 
> I posted this a few pages back but I think it's interesting so here it is again:


I had balanced plan too. Everything was the same expect one was Manual in the BIOS, one adaptive. When I get a chance I will double check and check with HWInfo64,


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> Like I said, it may not work for high overclocks, and the high overclocks may not be stable for the newer AVX instructions. I was wondering if the boost might increase wth core frequency or core voltage,
> 
> Have you tried running 1344k, 1344k with P95 82.3 or 82.4? Just wondering if it is stable.


if 82.3 is the version then no. It doesn't require any further stability testing.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> if 82.3 is the version then no. It doesn't require any further stability testing.










yes, well that was useful 28.4 or 28.3

-


----------



## JackNaylorPE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BenJaminJr*
> 
> So does anyone use prime95 really anymore? I could get a stable 4.5 OC on XTU but only 4.2 on prime95. Plus prime95 got me up to 96C a few times.


I mostly am not interested in OCs on the manual setting .... tho I do use it to "dial in".... most of my efforts involve tweaking stable settings under "Adaptive" mode. You should not use AIDA64 / Prime95 and the like as the AVX instructions will throw a 0.1 bump on ya core voltage....so Vcore gets substantially higher than VID. I find RoG Real Bench ideal for testing .... especially if ya wanna monitor what happens when ya play with Cache Ratio. Note that as far as I have seen, the differences are mostly only significant in the image editing portion.

What I do find frustrating is that I can be stable under every benchmark under the sun and then when my son borrows my puter he'll still crash under BF4..... even with their weekly patches, still have to dial down clocks for that game....and yes, it still crashes at stock speeds but fortunately not as often.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackNaylorPE*
> 
> I mostly am not interested in OCs on the manual setting .... tho I do use it to "dial in".... most of my efforts involve tweaking stable settings under "Adaptive" mode. You should not use AIDA64 / Prime95 and the like as the AVX instructions will throw a 0.1 bump on ya core voltage....so Vcore gets substantially higher than VID. I find RoG Real Bench ideal for testing .... especially if ya wanna monitor what happens when ya play with Cache Ratio. Note that as far as I have seen, the differences are mostly only significant in the image editing portion.
> 
> What I do find frustrating is that I can be stable under every benchmark under the sun and then when my son borrows my puter he'll still crash under BF4..... even with their weekly patches, still have to dial down clocks for that game....and yes, it still crashes at stock speeds but fortunately not as often.


That is not the case. It does not throw in 0.1V across the board. Read my post a few pages back. For a mild (4.2) OC it only boosted my core voltage by 0.016V. Intel apparently boosts it for a reason - the newer AVX instructions need more core voltage to run stably.

BF4 may be using advanced AVX instructions, and since you may not be stable for them because of the way you test your overclock (you haven't tested against them). If you only tweak using adaptive using Realbench, which doesn't use AVX, then you may not be stable against code that uses AVX instructions.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackNaylorPE*
> 
> I mostly am not interested in OCs on the manual setting .... tho I do use it to "dial in".... most of my efforts involve tweaking stable settings under "Adaptive" mode. You should not use AIDA64 / Prime95 and the like as the AVX instructions will throw a 0.1 bump on ya core voltage....so Vcore gets substantially higher than VID. I find RoG Real Bench ideal for testing .... especially if ya wanna monitor what happens when ya play with Cache Ratio. Note that as far as I have seen, the differences are mostly only significant in the image editing portion.
> 
> What I do find frustrating is that I can be stable under every benchmark under the sun and then when my son borrows my puter he'll still crash under BF4..... even with their weekly patches, still have to dial down clocks for that game....and yes, it still crashes at stock speeds but fortunately not as often.


I'm still not clear on the difference between Adaptive, Manual, and Offset. What's wrong with Manual?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> I'm still not clear on the difference between Adaptive, Manual, and Offset. What's wrong with Manual?


manual with cstates enabled is fine.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> manual with cstates enabled is fine.


That's what I use. The manual for my mobo was less than helpful explaining what they mean. I did RTFM.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> That's what I use. The manual for my mobo was less than helpful explaining what they mean. I did RTFM.


not sure is serious........

manual voltage not the manual lol


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> not sure is serious........
> 
> manual voltage not the manual lol


Haha that wasn't a joke. I use the Manual voltage setting in the UEFI. I was wondering what the difference was between Manual, Adaptive, and Offset, and I read the manual book. It didn't explain anything, which is why I'm asking here.

I also did some light googling with little success.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> I'm still not clear on the difference between Adaptive, Manual, and Offset. What's wrong with Manual?


BTW, you were correct about the Vring. I must have had the min and max frequency the same when I noted that (though I could have sworn I checked).

So here is my take:

Intel adds a boost in vcore when in adaptive or offset mode. I believe it must be be because the advance AVX requires more Vcore. The evidence is there if you run for stability using P95 V29.7 vs P95 v28.x. They cannot boost manual voltage by definition.

So, if you OC with manual using realbench, x264 or other application that doesn't use AVX (o rP95 v27.9 or earlier in my experience), you may get a lower voltage but not be stable against advanced AVX

If you OC manual and test for stability with V28.x of P94, then you will be stable for advanced AVX, but you wuold be running at higher vcore than needed when not using AVX instructions.

With adaptive (and I believe) offset, you can test for stabilization with P95 v28.x and run at the needed boosted vcore only when necessary, usually running at a lower Vcore.

The main difference between offset and adaptive is that adaptive won't drop your voltage below stock when idling. This can happen with negative offsets in offset mode, and can result in idle instabilities.

I haven't tested with offset, so I don't now for sure whether it boosts vcore for AVX like adaptive does. I will try this now and report back.


----------



## GeneO

Yes, on the Asus Hero, offset mode gets the Vcore boost same as adaptive mode. So the only difference may be the way the voltage is handled at idle.


----------



## no1youknow

Does anyone know how high of a vcore is acceptable for a 24/7 overclock?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *no1youknow*
> 
> Does anyone know how high of a vcore is acceptable for a 24/7 overclock?


unless you are delided you will run out of thermal headroom before you reach voltage max. But on the extreme high side I say 1.45v. personally I set my vcore to 1.38 but it can run up to 1.41 under load for my 24/7 @ 4.7ghz. My temps are very low though. it never goes above 65c unless I am stress testing.

I have ran prime 95 with 1.47vcore and 2.20 input voltage and nothing got damaged just toasty.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *no1youknow*
> 
> Does anyone know how high of a vcore is acceptable for a 24/7 overclock?


~1.2 - 1.5v depending on how nuts you are and how temps are


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> ~1.2 - 1.5v depending on how nuts you are and how temps are


1.5 scares me


----------



## no1youknow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> unless you are delided you will run out of thermal headroom before you reach voltage max. But on the extreme high side I say 1.45v. personally I set my vcore to 1.38 but it can run up to 1.41 under load for my 24/7 @ 4.7ghz. My temps are very low though. it never goes above 65c unless I am stress testing.
> 
> I have ran prime 95 with 1.47vcore and 2.20 input voltage and nothing got damaged just toasty.


Thanks for the input. I've got a moody chip. I'm not so worried about my cooling but my chip requires above 1.35 for a stable 4.5. Currently running at 1.265 at 4.3.


----------



## Forceman

Okay, after mucho fiddling and testing, I've got the updated x264 stability test. I replaced the encoders with the newest ones (r2389 I think it is), ditched all the Avisynth stuff (which gets rid of all the problems with UAC and elevation), replaced the source file with a newer higher quality one (also larger), and changed some of the settings to do single pass and provide a better encode. I also deleted a bunch of the extraneous files and cleaned up the batch file. It is shorter than before, it took about 5 minutes per pass on my system, so you'll need to run more passes. but it also should stress the CPU more, and run a little hotter - for me it was about the same temps as Prime 27.9 running 1344K FFTs.

http://www.mediafire.com/download/9da97if5h4anhsm/Updated_x264_Stability_Test.zip

https://db.tt/RaCZz9TD


----------



## BoredErica

Time to start testing again.


----------



## overclocktr

Hi all,
intel i5 4670k processor overclocked to friends i want to do ms Z87 motherboard if you could help empower


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Okay, after mucho fiddling and testing, I've got the updated x264 stability test.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I replaced the encoders with the newest ones (r2389 I think it is), ditched all the Avisynth stuff (which gets rid of all the problems with UAC and elevation), replaced the source file with a newer higher quality one (also larger), and changed some of the settings to do single pass and provide a better encode. I also deleted a bunch of the extraneous files and cleaned up the batch file. It is shorter than before, it took about 5 minutes per pass on my system, so you'll need to run more passes. but it also should stress the CPU more, and run a little hotter - for me it was about the same temps as Prime 27.9 running 1344K FFTs.
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/download/9da97if5h4anhsm/Updated_x264_Stability_Test.zip
> 
> https://db.tt/RaCZz9TD


Nice work, runs fine here and the time you mentioned is what I see.

Was little scared off when you mentioned temps as I can't do Prime with these clocks/volts but the temps here were the same as I what I saw when I ran the old script with new encoder.

Now it runs hotter than BF4 and appears to need more than the game also, that's good news finally. Two suggestions though and it's up to you of course..

If it detects 64bit, maybe automate it. I can't imagine why someone would want to use 32bit version for the run.
Maybe remove any mention of x264 bench as this is very different now. It could be quoted as inspiration but this is very different from what people get if they try and compare.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overclocktr*
> 
> Hi all,
> intel i5 4670k processor overclocked to friends i want to do ms Z87 motherboard if you could help empower


What? Guide is on first page.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Nice work, runs fine here and the time you mentioned is what I see.
> 
> Was little scared off when you mentioned temps as I can't do Prime with these clocks/volts but the temps here were the same as I what I saw when I ran the old script with new encoder.
> 
> Now it runs hotter than BF4 and appears to need more than the game also, that's good news finally. Two suggestions though and it's up to you of course..
> 
> If it detects 64bit, maybe automate it. I can't imagine why someone would want to use 32bit version for the run.
> Maybe remove any mention of x264 bench as this is very different now. It could be quoted as inspiration but this is very different from what people get if they try and compare.


Yeah, I think I overestimated the temps, it was actually probably 5C lower than my Prime temps. I can change it around to automatically run 64-bit for 64-bit OSes no problem, I'll add that tot he list and do it next time I update the encoder or something (rather than re-upload it now). Maybe someone else has an input on whether to leave the 32-bit option in. Now that the batch is almost completely re-written maybe I'll take the bench stuff off except for the acknowledgement inside the batch file. I was reluctant to get rid of all that stuff when it was basically just the same program with a new skin on it.


----------



## robE

Hello, sorry if this will be off-topic, but i'm curious if i got an average or a lazy 4770k ? Are these auto stock volt's tell something? or is there a good way to check the cpu w.o overclocking? (bad cooling atm)


----------



## lilchronic

ive had two chips with similar vid 1.053v and 1.056v both overclocked to 4.6Ghz with around 1.35v -1.4v


----------



## BoredErica

Done testing new x264.

Testing done on 45/43 1.35/1.28 2v vrin. Run on 10 minutes of pass2... The average max temp and the max temp remained pretty much identical. However, the CPU usage on average went up from like 93-94% to 98%. But no temp increase.


----------



## robE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> ive had two chips with similar vid 1.053v and 1.056v both overclocked to 4.6Ghz with around 1.35v -1.4v


Thanks!







On liquid cooling ? Then, that seems more like an average chip, right?


----------



## SgtRotty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robE*
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On liquid cooling ? Then, that seems more like an average chip, right?


Yes, its average decent. Mine is 1.040 default and can do 45/46 easily


----------



## angelotti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Okay, after mucho fiddling and testing, I've got the updated x264 stability test. I replaced the encoders with the newest ones (r2389 I think it is), ditched all the Avisynth stuff (which gets rid of all the problems with UAC and elevation), replaced the source file with a newer higher quality one (also larger), and changed some of the settings to do single pass and provide a better encode. I also deleted a bunch of the extraneous files and cleaned up the batch file. It is shorter than before, it took about 5 minutes per pass on my system, so you'll need to run more passes. but it also should stress the CPU more, and run a little hotter - for me it was about the same temps as Prime 27.9 running 1344K FFTs.
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/download/9da97if5h4anhsm/Updated_x264_Stability_Test.zip
> 
> https://db.tt/RaCZz9TD


That's great.
Now all you have to do is replace the video file you have included with the one i posted previously. http://www.mediafire.com/download/3zek5x1291ghb49/Gravity+Trailer.7z
I have, and done some testing:

Code:



Code:


yours          178 (WWiNFO log lines)     fps 8.84  up to  53/100%(30%) load   20/75°C(11%)  52/74°C(30%)  42/73°C(23%)
mine           234 (WWiNFO log lines)     fps 6.13  up to 100/100%(42%) load  40/75°C(17%)  61/74°C(26%)  32/73°C(13%)
the op's      390 (WWiNFO log lines)     fps           up to 11/100%(3%) load       25/75°C(6.5%)  73/74°C(19%)  88/73°C(22%)

As you can see, the video file i provided is much more taxing for the CPU.
31% longer to encode
44% lower FPS
12% longer time at 100% load
1.5% of the time hotter by 2° (77°peak)
6% longer at 75°
By comparison, the x264_Stability_Test from the first page is only 3% of the time at 100% load

This is why i insisted on high quality source file.
You should try it.

*All credits go to you for modifying the package.*

*EDIT:* Also, you might want to remove '*--mvrange 511*' (blu-ray stuff) from the bach since it is the default anyway (511.75) and it might change (the default) with future x264.exe updates.


----------



## BoredErica

Ok, if feel its worthwhile Forceman, please repackage and I'll retest.


----------



## FractinJex

Got a descent chip yesterday...

batch# 3333C costa rica

4.7ghz 1.29v adaptive 1.306v load played gw2 for couple of hours and some daoc/then went out for a couple drinks ran ixt for 3h 10mins (not long but not bad lol)

Non Delid atm max temp 83c using h100i performance mode

Uncore left on on auto for now

All other settings Auto

LLC 100%
CPU Power ability - Extreme 140% current capability

initial input v - 1.95
eventual input V - 1.91v

System Agent v - + 0.250v
IO v - +0.150

Ram 2400mhz - 1.655v

Asus Maximus formula

will try more later don't have any clu/clp on me but its onw ay


----------



## JackNaylorPE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> It seems to me that the advantages of this approach are:
> 1. Full stability against all instructions
> 2. Lower vcore at non-AVX loads and the needed higher vcore on the AVX2/FMA3 instructions
> 3. No need to worry about accidentally running AVX on adaptive mode
> 4. No need to translate fixed volts to adaptive offset volts.
> 
> I note that the 27.9 AVX are stable at the lower voltage, I infer that this mean they really don't need a boost.
> 
> There are drawbacks to using fixed voltage to determine your overclock that this addresses:
> 1. You could do fixed and translate to offset and may or may not be stable for the FMA3/AVX2
> 2. If you do fixed against p95 v28.x, then translate this to an adaptive offset, when encountering AVX, the boost may overshoot your targeted vcore.
> 
> Some caveats:
> 1. I don't know if this "boost" intel gives varies from processor to processor, you would need to be careful
> 2. It may not be feasible (the boost) for higher overclocks. This just may mean higher overclocks aren't fully stable


I agree..... while I find manual potentially useful for determining potential ceilings, and what voltages those speeds may require, I don't spend much time with it. Couple of things I have noted:

1. Asus states that AVX adds ~ 0.10 volts and that this action is pre-programmed into the CPU by Intel .... it's in their forums in their overclocking guide.

http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?33488-Maximus-VI-Series-UEFI-Guide-for-Overclocking
Quote:


> There is one issue with Offset and Adaptive Mode that needs to be taken into account. The processor contains a power control unit which requests voltage based upon software load. When the PCU detects AVX instructions, it will ramp Vcore automatically beyond normal load voltage. There is no way to lock Vcore to prevent this if using Offset or Adapative Mode. *This is pre-programmed by Intel into the PCU*.
> 
> As an example, a CPU is perfectly stable at 1.25V using a manual voltage (static), if Adaptive or Offset Mode is used instead, it is impossible to lock the core voltage when running software that contains AVX instruction sets - stress tests such as AIDA and Prime contain AVX instruction sets. When the AVX instructions are detected by the PCU, the core voltage will be ramped an additional ~0.1V over your target voltage - so 1.25V will become ~1.35V under AVX load. If you intend to run heavy load AVX software, we recommend using Manual Vcore, NOT Adaptive or Offset Mode.


2. RoG Real Bench works well with Adative Mode testing
3. RoG Real Bench will show differences in performance with cache ratio changes. I took my multiplier down a notch for testing to 45 and did some tests....At the default 39 cache ratio, as a benchmark, tried 42,43, 44 and 45 42 was aboiut 3% faster on the image editing portion than 39..... the 42 - 45 showed differences that were in the tenths of a percentage points
4. The OpenCL portion of the test will very quickly show ya peak voltages.
5. I would not consider ever running a machine on a daily basis in manual mode.
6. Asus BIOS after 0804 borks previously stable OC's.
7. Don't know whether to blame Haswell, the new Asus BIOSs or the games themselves but some games just have issues. Metro2033 would freeze at one spot in the game..... that's it. BF3 crashes at all settings, even stock, but the frequency of the crashes increases as the OC steps up.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackNaylorPE*
> 
> I agree..... while I find manual potentially useful for determining potential ceilings, and what voltages those speeds may require, I don't spend much time with it. Couple of things I have noted:
> 
> 1. Asus states that AVX adds ~ 0.10 volts and that this action is pre-programmed into the CPU by Intel .... it's in their forums in their overclocking guide.
> 
> http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?33488-Maximus-VI-Series-UEFI-Guide-for-Overclocking
> 2. RoG Real Bench works well with Adative Mode testing
> 3. RoG Real Bench will show differences in performance with cache ratio changes. I took my multiplier down a notch for testing to 45 and did some tests....At the default 39 cache ratio, as a benchmark, tried 42,43, 44 and 45 42 was aboiut 3% faster on the image editing portion than 39..... the 42 - 45 showed differences that were in the tenths of a percentage points
> 4. The OpenCL portion of the test will very quickly show ya peak voltages.
> 5. I would not consider ever running a machine on a daily basis in manual mode.
> 6. Asus BIOS after 0804 borks previously stable OC's.
> 7. Don't know whether to blame Haswell, the new Asus BIOSs or the games themselves but some games just have issues. Metro2033 would freeze at one spot in the game..... that's it. BF3 crashes at all settings, even stock, but the frequency of the crashes increases as the OC steps up.


Wait what? BF3 crashes on stock?
I didn't even crash at BF3 with 4.6 which isn't chess stable/


----------



## FractinJex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Wait what? BF3 crashes on stock?
> 
> I didn't even crash at BF3 with 4.6 which isn't chess stable/


lol yes the 0804 bios for most rog boards is the best I am using it now but the other/new bios's only require a tad more voltage they don't make stability issues at stock....not sure what he meant


----------



## incog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overclocktr*
> 
> %100 stabil


What are you cooling with?


----------



## overclocktr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incog*
> 
> What are you cooling with?


Noctua NH-D14 did, there are 4 fans noctua


----------



## overclocktr

Noctua NH-D14 did, there are 4 fans noctua, temperatures up to 61 degrees was fine


----------



## overclocktr

nice components


----------



## mav451

I haven't seen that before (dual P12's) at the front.

I don't think ehume has tested the D14 like that either, if I'm recalling correctly. He did test fans in every location (front/mid/back) and all the other combinations, but never two in the front like that. Curious if it's that effective haha.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav451*
> 
> I haven't seen that before (dual P12's) at the front.
> 
> I don't think ehume has tested the D14 like that either, if I'm recalling correctly. He did test fans in every location (front/mid/back) and all the other combinations, but never two in the front like that. Curious if it's that effective haha.


Same.

Should try out 10 fans in a row. Dear god that would be a sexy picture.


----------



## overclocktr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav451*
> 
> I haven't seen that before (dual P12's) at the front.
> 
> I don't think ehume has tested the D14 like that either, if I'm recalling correctly. He did test fans in every location (front/mid/back) and all the other combinations, but never two in the front like that. Curious if it's that effective haha.


i5 4670k 4.7 ghz Share your processor CPUID HWMonitor Can you image


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overclocktr*
> 
> i5 4670k 4.7 ghz Share your processor CPUID HWMonitor Can you image


----------



## overclocktr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> http://inthegame.nl/wp-content/uploads/2012/06/2170919-omg_***_bbq.jpg


I was wrong, cpu should be HWMonitor


----------



## BoredErica

I have no idea what you are saying man. I don't understand your English. Are you asking me for an image or something?


----------



## JackNaylorPE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Wait what? BF3 crashes on stock?
> 
> I didn't even crash at BF3 with 4.6 which isn't chess stable/


Ooops....BF4 .... BF forums are full of peeps w/ same problems..... I have given up for time being and have a separate BF4 boot profile for when my son uses puter.

46 Multiplier / 46 cache ratio .... no longer used since BIOS 0804
45 Multiplier / 45 cache ratio .... no longer used since BIOS 0804
45 Multiplier / 42 cache ratio .... with BIOS 1102 gets lower temps than 45/45 and no impact on RoG Bench scores
Stock Defaults

Got kinda tired if trying to dupe performance of 0804 with later BIOSs ... waiting for 1) answer from Asus and 2) break from work so I can a) play with OCs again and b) sleeve my cables.


----------



## JackNaylorPE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> That is not the case. It does not throw in 0.1V across the board. Read my post a few pages back. For a mild (4.2) OC it only boosted my core voltage by 0.016V. Intel apparently boosts it for a reason - the newer AVX instructions need more core voltage to run stably.
> 
> BF4 may be using advanced AVX instructions, and since you may not be stable for them because of the way you test your overclock (you haven't tested against them). If you only tweak using adaptive using Realbench, which doesn't use AVX, then you may not be stable against code that uses AVX instructions.


1. It was my understanding that RoG Real Bench did included AVX extensions .... thought this was part of Open CL portion. I have also done AIDA 64 (very carefully)

http://rog.asus.com/241042013/overclocking/rog-realbench-free-app-download-now/
Quote:


> We've found no free, modern (it has SSE4 and *AVX extensions added*, and also tests DXVA), single benchmark can offer a rounded idea of the real value in the upgrade, overclock or simple BIOS tweak, so we took it on ourselves to create one. Please share and compare it with anyone looking to evaluate their system!


Also here http://www.verious.com/article/the-open-cl-power-offloading-to-the-cpu-avx-sse/

2. I didn't see that much boost on the older Asus BIOS (maybe I wasn't paying enough attention) but it's showing up pretty consistent under RoG Real Bench .... specifically Open CL test.

At 4.6 Ghz, 1.38 giving me momentary peaks of 1.48.....Under AIDA 64, I have broken 1.50 at 1.38 VID.

It doesn't stay there consistently but if I look at the max voltage during the test in HWMonitor, the results are very consistent .... now if ya look at the momentary results, they bounce all over the place.... but for the purposes of this discussion, I am referring to the max voltage recorded. It's not a MoBo manufacturers thing .... it's an Intel thing....which is why I don't understand getting different results w/ different BIOSs.... then again, was using new version of HWMonitor too.

http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?33488-Maximus-VI-Series-UEFI-Guide-for-Overclocking
Quote:


> There is one issue with Offset and Adaptive Mode that needs to be taken into account. The processor contains a power control unit which requests voltage based upon software load. When the PCU detects AVX instructions, it will ramp Vcore automatically beyond normal load voltage. There is no way to lock Vcore to prevent this if using Offset or Adapative Mode. *This is pre-programmed by Intel into the PCU.*
> 
> As an example, a CPU is perfectly stable at 1.25V using a manual voltage (static), if Adaptive or Offset Mode is used instead, it is impossible to lock the core voltage when running software that contains AVX instruction sets - stress tests such as AIDA and Prime contain AVX instruction sets. *When the AVX instructions are detected by the PCU, the core voltage will be ramped an additional ~0.1V over your target voltage - so 1.25V will become ~1.35V under AVX load*. If you intend to run heavy load AVX software, we recommend using Manual Vcore, NOT Adaptive or Offset Mode


----------



## mk16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overclocktr*
> 
> i5 4670k 4.7 ghz Share your processor CPUID HWMonitor Can you image


lol hwmoniter plz

we cool kids we only use hwinfo


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Same.
> 
> Should try out 10 fans in a row. Dear god that would be a sexy picture.







slippery slope


----------



## overclocktr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slippery slope


yes


----------



## Philly_boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slippery slope


----------



## Caos

hello .test one hour of prime27.9 custom with fft size 1344-1344

result



4.2 haswell equals in terms Yvi 3570K?

I try more time? I go up to x43 or not worth it?


----------



## Cyro999

~1.2vcore and average temps in mid 50's for a very high (and synthetic) load are both very low. Why not shoot for 44-45x?

If you can pass one hour, you're pretty much good! I didn't test for longer because it was harder than other tests and games that i was running to get to even 10 minutes on


----------



## Caos

I'll try to x43 to see how it behaves. I go a little vcore to 1.2 or keep it?


----------



## Cyro999

Raise as needed


----------



## Caos

ok thanks..


----------



## Unknownm

since 4.4ghz is a struggle and 42x isn't stable on the same voltage has 41x. 41/40 is my limit with this chip unless i wanna suicide it with 1.4v


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostKauz*
> 
> Ill try to make this short but include enough info for a proper response.
> 
> Currently my 4770k is stable at the following:
> 
> Vcore: 1.25v
> Multiplier: x45
> Uncore: 35
> Uncore voltage: auto
> DRAM is at 1600 @ 1.65v
> Eventual Input Voltage is @ 1.75
> 
> I tried to increase the multiplier to 46 increasing vcore slightly all the way up to 1.3v while increasing the eventual input voltage per the instructions accordingling (ended up being 1.8v for 1.3vcore)
> 
> It still would not complete a pass of h.264 encoding on Realbench, always BSOD. im running Win 8 so I get those lame uninformational BSOD screens.
> 
> So can some one point me to the light here? What should i try tweaking to get past 4.5Ghz, im coming to ocn because 1.25v stable is decent i think and to increase it .05 and still not gain a 100mhz seems odd. I could be completely off here idk thats why im asking.
> 
> Thanks guys.
> 
> Any questions about the rig its my sig rig "the sith lord" and its the Asus Maximus VI Formula (rig builder screwed it up)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> lilchronic
> - 4770k Batch # L310B507 MALAY
> - 4.6Ghz 1.4v vid
> -uncore 4.4Ghz 1.32v vid
> -vccin 2.1v


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FractinJex*
> 
> Finished up my newest build nviida green air 540 i7 haswell...after strking out on the chip lotto after bout 3 times I settled with this one still have my 5ghz baby though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.8ghz - adaptive vcore 1.46v load 1.475
> 
> 4.3 uncore 1.23v
> 
> SA voltage +.300 IO voltage +0.150
> 
> VCCIN initial 2.0v eventual 2.0v
> 
> delied with CLU max temp under load 78c 3 hours IXT idle av. 27-31
> 
> average game temps 50-70 ambient 33-34c
> 
> and of course intel tuning plan incase she poops out after couple years


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doreguul*
> 
> Username: Doreguul
> CPU Model: Intel I5-4670k
> Core Multiplier: 46 x 99.98mhz
> CPU VID: 1.308
> Vcore: 1.308
> Uncore Multiplier: 40
> Uncore Voltage:
> Cooling Solution: custom loop with koolance 380i
> Stability Test: prime 95 / super pi
> Batch Number: Malaysia Bath # L345B803
> Ram Speed: 1866mhz CL 10
> Ram Voltage: 1.5
> Input Voltage: 1.74
> LLC Setting: STANDARD
> Motherboard: Gigabyte Sniper M5


Charting season. Any of you got updated info?


----------



## JJFIVEOH

Are Haswells really that much worse for OC'ing? Mine is pretty much stuck at 4.4 and needing a very high VCore to get there. I've noticed a lot of people also struggling to get to mid 4's. When I got my Sandy Bridge that I'm on now, people weren't having that much difficulty getting to mid 4's. Hell, 4.6-4.7 was the norm and the reason the others didn't go that high was because of cooling. I assumed CPU's would only get better with each new release. It doesn't seem to be so in this case. I almost regret not going back to Sandy Bridge or Ivy Bridge.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JJFIVEOH*
> 
> Are Haswells really that much worse for OC'ing? Mine is pretty much stuck at 4.4 and needing a very high VCore to get there. I've noticed a lot of people also struggling to get to mid 4's. When I got my Sandy Bridge that I'm on now, people weren't having that much difficulty getting to mid 4's. Hell, 4.6-4.7 was the norm and the reason the others didn't go that high was because of cooling. I assumed CPU's would only get better with each new release. It doesn't seem to be so in this case. I almost regret not going back to Sandy Bridge or Ivy Bridge.


my 4.6Ghz 4770k is faster than a 5Ghz 3770k


----------



## angelotti

...


----------



## JackNaylorPE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> That is not the case. It does not throw in 0.1V across the board. Read my post a few pages back. For a mild (4.2) OC it only boosted my core voltage by 0.016V. Intel apparently boosts it for a reason - the newer AVX instructions need more core voltage to run stably.
> 
> BF4 may be using advanced AVX instructions, and since you may not be stable for them because of the way you test your overclock (you haven't tested against them). If you only tweak using adaptive using Realbench, which doesn't use AVX, then you may not be stable against code that uses AVX instructions.


I reallly can't understand what you have observed as everything I have read and everything I have seen produces a consistent ~0.10 literally "across the board".

1. I have tested with AVX instructions,....both RoG Real Bench and AIDA 64 will produce the 0.1 voltage (or more even) increase ..

http://rog.asus.com/241042013/overclocking/rog-realbench-free-app-download-now/
Quote:


> We've found no free, modern (it has SSE4 and AVX extensions added, and also tests DXVA), single benchmark can offer a rounded idea of the real value in the upgrade, overclock or simple BIOS tweak, so we took it on ourselves to create one.


I didn't notice it that much on the older Asus BIOS (I'm thinking perhaps I wasn't paying enough attention during the Open CL part of the test) but it's showing up pretty consistent under RoG Real Bench and BIOS 1102 .... specifically the Open CL test

At 4.6 Ghz, 1.38 giving me momentary peaks of 1.48.....on BIOS 1102

It doesn't stay there consistently but if I look at the max voltage during the test in HWMonitor, the results are very consistent .... now if ya look at the momentary results, they bounce up and down.... but for the purposes of this discussion, I am referring to the max voltage recorded. It's not a MoBo manufacturers or BIOS thing .... it's an Intel thing....which is why I don't understand getting different results w/ different BIOSs.... then again, was using new version of HWMonitor too.

http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?33488-Maximus-VI-Series-UEFI-Guide-for-Overclocking
Quote:


> There is one issue with Offset and Adaptive Mode that needs to be taken into account. The processor contains a power control unit which requests voltage based upon software load. When the PCU detects AVX instructions, it will ramp Vcore automatically beyond normal load voltage. There is no way to lock Vcore to prevent this if using Offset or Adapative Mode. *This is pre-programmed by Intel into the PCU.*
> 
> As an example, a CPU is perfectly stable at 1.25V using a manual voltage (static), if Adaptive or Offset Mode is used instead, it is impossible to lock the core voltage when running software that contains AVX instruction sets - stress tests such as AIDA and Prime contain AVX instruction sets. *When the AVX instructions are detected by the PCU, the core voltage will be ramped an additional ~0.1V over your target voltage - so 1.25V will become ~1.35V under AVX load*. If you intend to run heavy load AVX software, we recommend using Manual Vcore, NOT Adaptive or Offset Mode


I didn't test much for other than stability at low OCs originally but to try and match up with what you observed I just ran 42 multiplier / 42 cache @ 1.180 volts (no other BIOS changes).

-Image Editing hit 1.181 v
-H.264 Encoding hit 1.184
-Open CL immediately went to 1.280 popping between that and 1.264 but spending most of its time at 1.280
-Heavy Multitasking drops down to 1.18 again

As from everything I have read, there is no way to unlock or control this "feature", I'm a bit perplexed as to how you were able to manage this.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JJFIVEOH*
> 
> Are Haswells really that much worse for OC'ing? Mine is pretty much stuck at 4.4 and needing a very high VCore to get there. I've noticed a lot of people also struggling to get to mid 4's. When I got my Sandy Bridge that I'm on now, people weren't having that much difficulty getting to mid 4's. Hell, 4.6-4.7 was the norm and the reason the others didn't go that high was because of cooling. I assumed CPU's would only get better with each new release. It doesn't seem to be so in this case. I almost regret not going back to Sandy Bridge or Ivy Bridge.


Average is [email protected] There was no mass-gathered info for ivy bridge, but there's no reason to believe that HW cpu's clock significantly worse volt for volt when cooled properly and oc'd with basic education, i think.

Having seen a lot of both.. I get the impression that if haswell is worse, it's only slightly (at the higher end, like 100mhz) and also that a lot of people who oc'd ivy bridge with a few clicks have trouble and report bad oc's running avx2 linpack ALL OVER THE INTERNET


----------



## lilchronic

got my new 4770k today better then my last 3 i had
this is all i tested so far


need to delid but i dont have anymore thermal paste barely had enough for this


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> got my new 4770k today better then my last 3 i had
> this is all i tested so far
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> need to delid but i dont have anymore thermal paste barely had enough for this


That's a nice chip there. Didn't you just get another 4770K last week? How many are you going to bin? How many have you been through? Are you looking for a 5GHz chip?


----------



## JackNaylorPE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Average is [email protected] There was no mass-gathered info for ivy bridge, but there's no reason to believe that HW cpu's clock significantly worse volt for volt when cooled properly and oc'd with basic education, i think.
> 
> Having seen a lot of both.. I get the impression that if haswell is worse, it's only slightly (at the higher end, like 100mhz) and also that a lot of people who oc'd ivy bridge with a few clicks have trouble and report bad oc's running avx2 linpack ALL OVER THE INTERNET


Asus reports that they have seen that the voltage curve is much steeper for HW than it was for IB.....that is to step up one multiplier requires bigger and bigger jumps .... bigger than they saw with IB and bigger than SB..... 4.5 to 4.6 requires as much as 0.1 volt on HW

In my own experience....I'd say SB would do 4.7 half the time, IB would do 4.6 half the time and HW will do 4.5 half the time ..... but my experience is not statistically valid as I maybe have done say 20 SB builds down to under dozen HW builds. However saying it's a worse OC'er is kinda inaccurate as a 4.5 HW will toast a 5.0 SB

here's my son's SB box 1st day results for example

Stock 51,53, 53, 51 (1.224) LLC = Auto
4.0 Ghz 52, 54, 55, 52 (1.016-1.024) LLC = Auto
4.2 GHz 54, 56, 57, 55 (1.256 - 1.264) LLC = Auto
4.4 Ghz 56, 60, 60, 67 (1.280 - 1.288) LLC = Auto
4.6 Ghz 62, 66, 68, 65 (1.360 - 1.368) LLC = High
4.8 Ghz 71, 77, 79, 72 (1.408 - 1.416) LLC =Ultra High*

* cooled down after some later tweaking and TIM curing to max core = 75

4.4 to 4.6 required only 0.08 and 4.6 to 4.8 only 0.04 on SB whereas just 4.5 to 4.6 on HW took me 0.105

I have also observed that delidding HW has had less temp drops on average then on IB.

It also seems ....just a general impression from reading forums ..... that on HW, most OCs are limited by peeps voltage limits whereas on IB, seems more were looking to delid as they were hitting temp limits.


----------



## angelotti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angelotti*
> 
> *http://www.mediafire.com/download/3j3571r2ucsdmz3/x264_Stability_Test.7z*
> 
> Go *HERE*
> 
> This is a updated version of *Forceman's* version of the *OP's* 'x264 Benchmark' (on first page)
> I *changed* the video from Forceman's version and cleaned the batch file a bit (until Forceman or whomever else has the know-how, cleans it more)


I'm afraid i made a little omission in the batch and it now creates an extra (useless text file).
But i fixed that and also did more clean-up, plus a bit of "cosmetic" change. Please grab *this package* wich contains all you need *EXCEPT THE VIDEO FILE* (to keep the size low) then move *test-1080p* video from *the one you already downloaded* into *test* folder inside this one.
Go *HERE*

Sorry for the inconvenience.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> That's a nice chip there. Didn't you just get another 4770K last week? How many are you going to bin? How many have you been through? Are you looking for a 5GHz chip?


ive been through 3 so far this is my 4th.. and yes im looking for a good chip hopefully 5ghz but probably will hold off on buying another cpu and get a gpu pot to put my kingpin under ln2 / dice


----------



## JackNaylorPE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FractinJex*
> 
> lol yes the 0804 bios for most rog boards is the best I am using it now but the other/new bios's only require a tad more voltage they don't make stability issues at stock....not sure what he meant


I meant that at default BIOS settings "outta the box" and with GFX card set at their default stock settings as in "outta the box", my son can't get thru more than a few hours of BF w/ crashing.....the more ya up the OCs, the more it crashes .....but no crash free setting combinations as yet.

While i got ya ....was doing some experimenting and set CPU multiplier / cache ratio at 42 and voltage to 1.18 ..... wanted to check what voltage spikes Id see at that low OC ..... got thru RoG Real bench seeing like 1.18x thru 3 of the 4 tests and 1.28x as expected on Open CL ..... however I then tried setting Additional Turbo Mode Core Voltage / Total Adaptive Mode CPU Core Voltage to 1.15 and 1.12 and got exact same 1.18 / 1.28 results. I had never tested before at that low a multiplier except on Auto and thot it was odd that it was not down volting. On "Auto" I get 1.152

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> unless you are delided you will run out of thermal headroom before you reach voltage max. But on the extreme high side I say 1.45v. personally I set my vcore to 1.38 but it can run up to 1.41 under load for my 24/7 @ 4.7ghz. My temps are very low though. it never goes above 65c unless I am stress testing.
> 
> I have ran prime 95 with 1.47vcore and 2.20 input voltage and nothing got damaged just toasty.


I hit 1.48 volts under RoG Real Bench (1.38 vcore) at a very comfortable 74C at 4.6 (not delidded)....Im fine with the temps.... not w/ the voltage


----------



## JackNaylorPE

bah (double post)


----------



## GeneO

@Jack re the 0,.1V boost. I don't know, can't explain it. I am at bios 1302 on Hero.

I tried a couple of things I thought might affect it. Disabled SVID, turned current limit from 110% to 120%. Didn't see any difference, I get a boost at .016-.02V with 4.2 GHz @ 1.2V.

I may try it later with the 4.3 GHz @ 1.25V.

Maybe it is a total power thing and I'm not hitting it.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> @Jack re the 0,.1V boost. I don't know, can't explain it. I am at bios 1302 on Hero.
> 
> I tried a couple of things I thought might affect it. Disabled SVID, turned current limit from 110% to 120%. Didn't see any difference, I get a boost at .016-.02V with 4.2 GHz @ 1.2V.
> 
> I may try it later with the 4.3 GHz @ 1.25V.
> 
> Maybe it is a total power thing and I'm not hitting it.


You just caused me to go to the Asus website and check for the "new 1302" BIOS haha.


----------



## GeneO

LOL, I don't think they go up by 1. I meant 1301. The last BIOS I had on my Sandy Z68 was, I think, 1302.

I just tried 4.3GHz. I get 1.232 non-AVX load, 1.248, AVX2, so same difference: 0.016V, but I am not pushing it.


----------



## GeneO

I tested the power thing too. I ran P95 V28.3 small FFT for a little bit (temps into the 90s - I am air cooled). It did go a little higher, to a boost of .032. (1.264 V ), but according to AI Suite, the wattage was 136W,


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> I tested the power thing too. I ran P95 V28.3 small FFT for a little bit (temps into the 90s - I am air cooled). It did go a little higher, to a boost of .032. (1.264 V ), but according to AI Suite, the wattage was 136W,


I am also on a Hero running 1.280v VID (manual voltage setting) and 45x core. Under load with x264 my Vcore is going to 1.312v (+.032v over VID).


----------



## GeneO

Not sure that is quite the same thing. The difference I was talking about was vcore under non-AVX load (not vid) vs. vcore under AVX load. But I think it amounts to about the same thing.

Regards


----------



## JJFIVEOH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Average is [email protected] There was no mass-gathered info for ivy bridge, but there's no reason to believe that HW cpu's clock significantly worse volt for volt when cooled properly and oc'd with basic education, i think.
> 
> Having seen a lot of both.. I get the impression that if haswell is worse, it's only slightly (at the higher end, like 100mhz) and also that a lot of people who oc'd ivy bridge with a few clicks have trouble and report bad oc's running avx2 linpack ALL OVER THE INTERNET


I'm just going by the consensus on this thread compared to the success on the other threads dedicated to Sandy Bridge. I can't get my Haswell over 4.4 no matter what I do with it and I see others having difficulty. I can get 5.0 on my Sandy Bridge with my only problem being cooling (I still use an old H50). I settled for a nice conservative 4.6 setup while it seems my Haswell sweats to get to 4.4.

Maybe they aren't worse, and I just got a very poor CPU. But I figured, just like all other electronics, that there would be an improvement over previous generations.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JJFIVEOH*
> 
> I'm just going by the consensus on this thread compared to the success on the other threads dedicated to Sandy Bridge. I can't get my Haswell over 4.4 no matter what I do with it and I see others having difficulty. I can get 5.0 on my Sandy Bridge with my only problem being cooling (I still use an old H50). I settled for a nice conservative 4.6 setup while it seems my Haswell sweats to get to 4.4.
> 
> Maybe they aren't worse, and I just got a very poor CPU. But I figured, just like all other electronics, that there would be an improvement over previous generations.


Yea, if you have a good sandy bridge and a bad Haswell.. there's very little gain, mostly in niche applications.

I can clock 4.7 if i want to and was upgrading from an i7 950 @3.8ghz, so i got a solid >20% frequency upgrade as well as >30% ipc in x264 for example which was a really big upgrade, but 5ghz sandy bridge to haswell is icky at best. Average chip though can clock to 4.6 on air (@~1.36?), especially i5 which is cooler


----------



## Tmfs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JJFIVEOH*
> 
> I'm just going by the consensus on this thread compared to the success on the other threads dedicated to Sandy Bridge. I can't get my Haswell over 4.4 no matter what I do with it and I see others having difficulty. I can get 5.0 on my Sandy Bridge with my only problem being cooling (I still use an old H50). I settled for a nice conservative 4.6 setup while it seems my Haswell sweats to get to 4.4.
> 
> Maybe they aren't worse, and I just got a very poor CPU. But I figured, just like all other electronics, that there would be an improvement over previous generations.


I think if Intel's goal and focus was on increasing max clock speed then we would see a steady increase. However sadly for us overclockers it's not. Intel's focus is now on power efficiency (at stock spec'd speed) while gaining just enough IPC performance per clock to say they are actually doing something in that regard.


----------



## Wirerat

The difference in a bad clocking 4670k and a decent clocking one is actually very small in performance. From 4.3ghz to 4.6ghz is only 9%.

While a benchmark will certainly exploit the difference. There is really not any situation where that gap is going to make a difference.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> The difference in a bad clocking 4670k and a decent clocking one is actually very small in performance. From 4.3ghz to 4.6ghz is only 9%.
> 
> While a benchmark will certainly exploit the difference. There is really not any situation where that gap is going to make a difference.


Except the challenge


----------



## JJFIVEOH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> The difference in a bad clocking 4670k and a decent clocking one is actually very small in performance. From 4.3ghz to 4.6ghz is only 9%.
> 
> While a benchmark will certainly exploit the difference. There is really not any situation where that gap is going to make a difference.


Great point. But I compare it to drag racing. Say you and your friend have identical Mustangs, you've both made the exact same modifications and they both weigh the same. But when you go to the track, he's running 11.6 and you're running 12.1. Even though his times are only 4% quicker, he still beats you to the finish line by three car lengths and leaves you trying to figure out how come you're both not running the same.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> Except the challenge


not a challenge. I own two setups. My first 4670k left a lot to be desired. I bought a 2nd mobo and let my son have it. After I got my new one in I tested both at those clocks. His does have slower ram than mine 2600 vs 1600 so some of that 9% is not accurate


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JJFIVEOH*
> 
> Great point. But I compare it to drag racing. Say you and your friend have identical Mustangs, you've both made the exact same modifications and they both weigh the same. But when you go to the track, he's running 11.6 and you're running 12.1. Even though his times are only 4% quicker, he still beats you to the finish line by three car lengths and leaves you trying to figure out how come you're both not running the same.


if you are competing in benches... Ok. But I never start to encode a movie the same time as my buddy... Shrug

It did make me sad only getting to 4.4 on my first chip. Heck. I bought anothet one. And then i delided it to run 4.7 24/7. So i do enjoy it. Im Just saying performance wise. It doesnt mean your build is terrible just cause you get a lower clocking haswel.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> if you are competing in benches... Ok. But I never start to encode a movie the same time as my buddy... Shrug
> 
> It did make me sad only getting to 4.4 on my first chip. Heck. I bought anothet one. And then i delided it to run 4.7 24/7. So i do enjoy it. Im Just saying performance wise. It doesnt mean your build is terrible just cause you get a lower clocking haswel.


So you do enjoy the fun challenge factor, I was beginning to wonder...


----------



## Doreguul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Charting season. Any of you got updated info?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Charting season. Any of you got updated info?


No updated info really. I lowered my cpu voltage to 1.26 and lowered my clock to 4.5GHz. It is stable with OCCT / Linpack AVX running over 5 hrs. Super PI 32M is done in 7m20s. 60 degrees is max temp during all of that on core 2. Cores 0, 1, 3 only get to 56.


----------



## holyking

hi, I am back. I am currently try to increase my uncore from 41 to 43. The current setting with uncore 41 i can pass x264 for 20 times no issue. When i increase to 42, 43 or 44. I get blue screen right the way. ( i am using 1.35 vrin ) value. Any suggestion or tips how to overclock uncore?


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *holyking*
> 
> hi, I am back. I am currently try to increase my uncore from 41 to 43. The current setting with uncore 41 i can pass x264 for 20 times no issue. When i increase to 42, 43 or 44. I get blue screen right the way. ( i am using 1.35 vrin ) value. Any suggestion or tips how to overclock uncore?


Don't bother? The performance difference between 41 and 44 is meaningless.


----------



## holyking

how about would uncore effects overclock to 4.9 ghz? I try 0.001 vcore all the way to 1.45... Still blue screen.. ( it migth not go)


----------



## FractinJex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *holyking*
> 
> how about would uncore effects overclock to 4.9 ghz? I try 0.001 vcore all the way to 1.45... Still blue screen.. ( it migth not go)


I have found even 4.9/5ghz don't benefit from a higher uncore esp if you mostly game and use the rig for regular stuff...I think their is like maybe a handful of programs/softare that will actualy use the cache ratio to its fullest. 3.9ghz is actually pretty good already lol

also Asus stated in several videos to try and keep the uncore close to the overclock for best results but this is pointless as most cpu's the ones we get non cherry picked have a hard time running 100mhz less than the clock.

which only brings more heat more voltage and more instability.


----------



## Caos

I went up to x43, with 95 prime test of 27.9. custom with fft size 1344-1344 and 80% of memory Ram
1 hour and 40 minutes.
this is the result: 1.232 vcore

the VID right?


----------



## DjentArcher

Hi guys, I've recently got my haswell 4670k to 4.4 ghz @ 1.325 core voltage
1.9 input voltage
140% power load
X40 uncore
Corsair h55 @ 70°c under prime95 load
Gryphon z87
Vengeance pro @ 2400mhz

I know some people managed great results with de-lidding their cpu.
Will this allow me to lower voltage? Or will it lower temps at same voltage?
Cheers

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## FractinJex

Update for you DarkWiz

chip from previous post.... 3333C costa rica

4.9ghz 1.46v load 1.475v adaptive Note: possibly could require more voltage will prly end up around 1.5v 24/7 stable

uncore 43x 1.21vv

Input V - initial 2.0v eventual 2.0v

System agent v + 0.300 something like 1.25v should be safe

IO + 0.150v

Extreme phase 140% cuurent value

ram 2400 MHz 1.655v

load temp during GW2 max 67c on cooler master glacer 240l - -

CLU

also to Note: I attempted to get 5ghz some what stable without any luck up to 1.55-1.57v and 2.1-.2.2 input voltage...she would still bsod/freeze pissed me off lol


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caos*
> 
> I went up to x43, with 95 prime test of 27.9. custom with fft size 1344-1344 and 80% of memory Ram
> 1 hour and 40 minutes.
> this is the result: 1.232 vcore
> 
> the VID right?


VID is not vcore. Not sure what sensor for you to use, probably the vcore nearer the bottom there


----------



## Caos

there is the vcore in red
Vcore: 1.232

VID if the image is not much

VID: 1.215


----------



## Barefooter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DjentArcher*
> 
> Hi guys, I've recently got my haswell 4670k to 4.4 ghz @ 1.325 core voltage
> 1.9 input voltage
> 140% power load
> X40 uncore
> Corsair h55 @ 70°c under prime95 load
> Gryphon z87
> Vengeance pro @ 2400mhz
> 
> I know some people managed great results with de-lidding their cpu.
> Will this allow me to lower voltage? Or will it lower temps at same voltage?
> Cheers
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


De-lidding is mainly to lower temps. So for people reaching the thermal limits, this allows a higher over clock. The two block method is my favorite. It is basically the same as the vise method except safer.

Here's a great thread showing how to de-lid with two wood blocks.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1415190/guide-i7-3770k-4770k-gets-lapped-delidded

You can skip the lapping part and go to the part where he shows the de-lidding process.

Good luck!

Welcome to OCN!


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Barefooter*
> 
> De-lidding is mainly to lower temps. So for people reaching the thermal limits, this allows a higher over clock. The two block method is my favorite. It is basically the same as the vise method except safer.
> 
> Here's a great thread showing how to de-lid with two wood blocks.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1415190/guide-i7-3770k-4770k-gets-lapped-delidded
> 
> You can skip the lapping part and go to the part where he shows the de-lidding process.
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> Welcome to OCN!


I'd like to add - h55 would probably be a little overwhelmed regardless, you can help out a lot with a second fan mounted in push/pull


----------



## saelz8

Is there any particular reason my 4.2 is stable using the auto multiplier? It's 1.168 Core Voltage in CPU-Z, and it seems more stable than having even 1.23 and 1.24 with same frequency, but done manually. Am I missing something here? I figured having a voltage well over what is required would be fine, but it looks like it's even more unstable.

Anyone else ever run into the same phenomena? Then again, I may be doing something wrong.

I'm on a Maximus VI Gene, 4770K. Manual Mode.

Clock - 42
Manual Voltage 1.24
Prime 95 Blend - Crash after a few minutes.

Reset To Optimized Defaults
Change Core Clock to 4.2
CPU-Z Core Voltage - 1.168
Prime 95 Blend - Still Going (45 Minutes)

I can't wrap my head around it.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saelz8*
> 
> Is there any particular reason my 4.2 is stable using the auto multiplier? It's 1.168 Core Voltage in CPU-Z, and it seems more stable than having even 1.23 and 1.24 with same frequency, but done manually. Am I missing something here? I figured having a voltage well over what is required would be fine, but it looks like it's even more unstable.
> 
> Anyone else ever run into the same phenomena? Then again, I may be doing something wrong.
> 
> I'm on a Maximus VI Gene, 4770K. Manual Mode.
> 
> Clock - 42
> Manual Voltage 1.24
> Prime 95 Blend - Crash after a few minutes.
> 
> Reset To Optimized Defaults
> Change Core Clock to 4.2
> CPU-Z Core Voltage - 1.168
> Prime 95 Blend - Still Going (45 Minutes)
> 
> I can't wrap my head around it.


It's harder to be stable with higher vcore, you need increased VRIN etc (and vrin llc) (also called VCCIN)

Also, you need to make sure you have a vcore sensor, and not a VID sensor. cpu-z version 1.64.0 works for a lot of people and versions after that have been broken for a lot of people. It might be throwing way more volts at load without you knowing.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saelz8*
> 
> Is there any particular reason my 4.2 is stable using the auto multiplier? It's 1.168 Core Voltage in CPU-Z, and it seems more stable than having even 1.23 and 1.24 with same frequency, but done manually. Am I missing something here? I figured having a voltage well over what is required would be fine, but it looks like it's even more unstable.
> 
> Anyone else ever run into the same phenomena? Then again, I may be doing something wrong.
> 
> I'm on a Maximus VI Gene, 4770K. Manual Mode.
> 
> Clock - 42
> Manual Voltage 1.24
> Prime 95 Blend - Crash after a few minutes.
> 
> Reset To Optimized Defaults
> Change Core Clock to 4.2
> CPU-Z Core Voltage - 1.168
> Prime 95 Blend - Still Going (45 Minutes)
> 
> I can't wrap my head around it.


Here's a shot in the dark. Sometimes CPU-Z shows VID rather than Vcore (depending on the mobo, though you have Asus, which tends to show Vcore). Anyway, if the 1.168v is VID, and you're using adaptive voltage, then under Prime it's probably spiking to something like 1.268v. Check out your Vcore with HWInfo.

With Manual voltage the Vcore under load will overshoot VID by .02v - .03v ish. With Adaptive, it will overshoot (under AVX instructions) by as much as .1v.


----------



## angelotti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Also, you need to make sure you have a vcore sensor, and not a VID sensor. cpu-z version 1.64.0 works for a lot of people and versions after that have been broken for a lot of people.


Yes, but make sure the reading is correct, on mine (asrock) it reads 0.920V under prime while vid is actually 1.260V. If the reading is wrong like mine, don't go upping the 'core voltage' under the idea that you have lots of headroom.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angelotti*
> 
> Yes, but make sure the reading is correct, on mine (asrock) it reads 0.920V under prime while vid is actually 1.260V. If the reading is wrong like mine, don't go upping the 'core voltage' under the idea that you have lots of headroom.


what clock are you at with 1.26v ?


----------



## 303869

Is it recommended to use Intel extreme tuning utility to stress test haswell chips? As ive heard prime and other tests can damage ivy and haswell cpu's.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyReZar*
> 
> Is it recommended to use Intel extreme tuning utility to stress test haswell chips? As ive heard prime and other tests can damage ivy and haswell cpu's.


They're fine as long as you use them on manually controlled volts. I use x264 and some fft lenghs on prime 27.9 for testing.


----------



## saelz8

Thanks for the help, fellas.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> It's harder to be stable with higher vcore, you need increased VRIN etc (and vrin llc) (also called VCCIN)
> 
> Also, you need to make sure you have a vcore sensor, and not a VID sensor. cpu-z version 1.64.0 works for a lot of people and versions after that have been broken for a lot of people. It might be throwing way more volts at load without you knowing.


Makes sense.

That said, I'd be confused on what's actually reporting the right numbers, if some of them are being thrown off. How do we know? For what it's worth, I've opened up multiple sensor programs to get a sense, and they seem pretty uniform. I don't know how they compare, but here it is. Let me know what you guys think. BTW, this is on AUTO with simply the multiplier set to 42. I changed nothing else. Haswell seems much more finnicky than Ivy so far.



Any idea what a safe, or sensible increment would be for upping VRIN with V.Core? I was under the impression that VRIN (I believe it's called Eventual Input Voltage on my board) adjustment was mainly necessary at much higher voltages. 1.3+.

BTW, forgot to mention that ran the same Manual Mode 4.3, 1.2 Volts with x264 all night, no crash. (10 Hours) If that lends any clues to anything. Prime is what killed me.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> Here's a shot in the dark. Sometimes CPU-Z shows VID rather than Vcore (depending on the mobo, though you have Asus, which tends to show Vcore). Anyway, if the 1.168v is VID, and you're using adaptive voltage, then under Prime it's probably spiking to something like 1.268v. Check out your Vcore with HWInfo.
> 
> With Manual voltage the Vcore under load will overshoot VID by .02v - .03v ish. With Adaptive, it will overshoot (under AVX instructions) by as much as .1v.


I definitely wasn't using adaptive voltage.


----------



## angelotti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> what clock are you at with 1.26v ?


42 multi at 1.260V for almost everything including prime small/large/manual 1344 for over 2h. Normally i need 1.280-1.285V for 42 to be crash proof under regular x264 encoding (regardless of input, 1.8 to 2.0V or cache 33/1.2V to 38/1.25V).
I'm staying at 1.260 for now because i'm testing C6/7 states, which resets (no bsod) pc under load (instantly on prime and somewhere around 30 to 60 min under x264 regular encoding) *when they are set to enabled together!* I only tested them individually for ! 10 min with prime and it's fine. I need to test for longer. PSU is fine by the way, corsair HX650 Professional and under medium load it's fine with both C6/7 states (idle is stable, sleep/wake is stable).


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyReZar*
> 
> Is it recommended to use Intel extreme tuning utility to stress test haswell chips? As ive heard prime and other tests can damage ivy and haswell cpu's.


Read the first post.

Cyro's running around answering everything pretty much in the first page for ages now.

I'm tempted to just rename this entire thread to "Haswell Guide: READ THE FIRST POST".


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Read the first post.
> 
> Cyro's running around answering everything pretty much in the first page for ages now.
> I'm tempted to just rename this entire thread to "Haswell Guide: READ THE FIRST POST".


That still wouldn't help. You know it in your heart.


----------



## davwman

Seems I might have a pretty good chip for once. 4770k at 4.7ghz with 1.25v and vccin at 1.93v. Chip is delidded and sits in an evga stinger under water with a single 120 rad never going over 60c. Don't think dropping volts is necessary unless 1.25 is too much. Any opinions or suggestions.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> That still wouldn't help. You know it in your heart.


Well the title says 'Haswell Overclocking Thread [With Statistics]'. It doesn't outright say 'Haswell OC Guide', although the 'with statistics' part might hint at it. I can see how a person can come to a thread and not realize it's a guide, not just a thread.


----------



## pkrexer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davwman*
> 
> Seems I might have a pretty good chip for once. 4770k at 4.7ghz with 1.25v and vccin at 1.93v. Chip is delidded and sits in an evga stinger under water with a single 120 rad never going over 60c. Don't think dropping volts is necessary unless 1.25 is too much. Any opinions or suggestions.


You are sitting pretty good if you got 4.7 with 1.25v, why not try for 4.8 or 4.9







Heck, I'd probably take it up to 1.5v if it meant getting 5ghz


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davwman*
> 
> Seems I might have a pretty good chip for once. 4770k at 4.7ghz with 1.25v and vccin at 1.93v. Chip is delidded and sits in an evga stinger under water with a single 120 rad never going over 60c. Don't think dropping volts is necessary unless 1.25 is too much. Any opinions or suggestions.


Yea. The average OC is 45x @ 1.275v, so you've got a good chip. 1.25v is definitely not too much.


----------



## BenJaminJr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> Yea. The average OC is 45x @ 1.275v, so you've got a good chip. 1.25v is definitely not too much.


But he's delidded and has water...so how is it a good chip?


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BenJaminJr*
> 
> But he's delidded and has water...so how is it a good chip?


I think a lot of us are not temperature limited, but volt limited. I need 1.28v to get 45 stable. He needs 1.25v to get 47 stable.

Good chip.


----------



## Barefooter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davwman*
> 
> Seems I might have a pretty good chip for once. 4770k at 4.7ghz with 1.25v and vccin at 1.93v. Chip is delidded and sits in an evga stinger under water with a single 120 rad never going over 60c. Don't think dropping volts is necessary unless 1.25 is too much. Any opinions or suggestions.


If you are stable at 4.7 GHz at 1.25 volts you should be thrilled! I need 1.43v to get 4.7 GHz Sounds like a great chip! How are you testing it?


----------



## mk16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> I think a lot of us are not temperature limited, but volt limited. I need 1.28v to get 45 stable. He needs 1.25 to get 47 stable.
> 
> Good chip.


golden even
4.7 at 1.25v
300mhz till 5ghz and .2v till he hits max safe volts, .15v if your scared of being at the absolute max


----------



## BenJaminJr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> I think a lot of us are not temperature limited, but volt limited. I need 1.28v to get 45 stable. He needs 1.25v to get 47 stable.
> 
> Good chip.


Didn't think of it that way!


----------



## davwman

Testing with Lin X near max ram still going after 4 hours. I will be thrilled if its stable at this point


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mk16*
> 
> golden even
> 4.7 at 1.25v
> 300mhz till 5ghz and .2v till he hits max safe volts, .15v if your scared of being at the absolute max


I hesitate to call 4.7ghz @1.25 (1.27 under load..) golden when there were ivy batches hitting [email protected] prime stable and somebody that i knew got one of them.

You're comparing this chip, which is maybe 250mhz above average.. to something like 600mhz above average, which is really golden









It's really, really great, awesome etc, but i don't think it's the best haswell chip out there

Worth a shot at 5g's. Delidded, water? It'll be freezing in x264


----------



## Zahix

Is it normal to have wrong power readings? However the sensor was working correctly when stock speeds are used but fails when I load the OC profile.


----------



## davwman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mk16*
> 
> golden even
> 4.7 at 1.25v
> 300mhz till 5ghz and .2v till he hits max safe volts, .15v if your scared of being at the absolute max
> 
> 
> 
> I hesitate to call 4.7ghz @1.25 (1.27 under load..) golden when there were ivy batches hitting [email protected] prime stable and somebody that i knew got one of them.
> 
> You're comparing this chip, which is maybe 250mhz above average.. to something like 600mhz above average, which is really golden
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's really, really great, awesome etc, but i don't think it's the best haswell chip out there
> 
> Worth a shot at 5g's. Delidded, water? It'll be freezing in x264
Click to expand...

Chip is naked under water.


----------



## lilchronic

my new 4770k just died computer wont wake up (debug code 00)
im so sad right now, i was @ 4.6ghz with 1.25v batch# L319B929. didnt even get a chance to delid or oc any higher


----------



## BenJaminJr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> my new 4770k just died computer wont wake up (debug code 00)
> im so sad right now, i was @ 4.6ghz with 1.25v batch# L319B929. didnt even get a chance to delid or oc any higher


What did you benchmark it on?


----------



## fastex92

Weird of a chip to die with such low voltage! :/ :s

How long did you bench for, what program did you use, and what TEMPS did you get during the testing?

Feel sorry for you man!


----------



## lilchronic

it was on a z87m oc formula and i didnt even get a chance to bench it it just died when my computer went to sleep


----------



## lilchronic

it was only 3 days old used aida 64 for a half hour temps 70c and only played BF4........just my luck


----------



## mk16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> it was only 3 days old used aida 64 for a half hour temps 70c and only played BF4........just my luck


i know its simple but
psu still godd?
mobo?
ram?
hdd?
video card?
chips dont just die.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mk16*
> 
> i know its simple but
> psu still godd?
> mobo?
> ram?
> hdd?
> video card?
> chips dont just die.


it's rare but yes they can just die


----------



## fastex92

RMA
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> it was only 3 days old used aida 64 for a half hour temps 70c and only played BF4........just my luck


...
Rma THAT SHIZ!































I'f I were you... RMA all the way


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fastex92*
> 
> RMA
> ...
> Rma THAT SHIZ!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'f I were you... RMA all the way


very unlikely to get a cpu as good as that one. it already took him 3 tries. very unfortunate.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> very unlikely to get a cpu as good as that one. it already took him 3 tries. very unfortunate.


yeah im bummed out .... time to rma a hope for the best


----------



## mav451

I'm frankly baffled at how that even happened :/
Dang dude.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav451*
> 
> I'm frankly baffled at how that even happened :/
> Dang dude.


me too ive taken it out re seated it checked the mobo pins and back of the chip . i dont get it


----------



## GeneO

Reseat the 8pin CPU aux 12V to the motherboard, just to double check.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> Reseat the 8pin CPU aux 12V to the motherboard, just to double check.


yeah i just did that still a no go,


----------



## error-id10t

Where's forcemans x264 loop.. I just rolled back my MC to v12 from v17 figured I'll see if it's worse or better.


----------



## Neo Zuko

I'm waiting for a better CPU cooler to test out my new 4670K.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Where's forcemans x264 loop.. I just rolled back my MC to v12 from v17 figured I'll see if it's worse or better.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Okay, after mucho fiddling and testing, I've got the updated x264 stability test. I replaced the encoders with the newest ones (r2389 I think it is), ditched all the Avisynth stuff (which gets rid of all the problems with UAC and elevation), replaced the source file with a newer higher quality one (also larger), and changed some of the settings to do single pass and provide a better encode. I also deleted a bunch of the extraneous files and cleaned up the batch file. It is shorter than before, it took about 5 minutes per pass on my system, so you'll need to run more passes. but it also should stress the CPU more, and run a little hotter - for me it was about the same temps as Prime 27.9 running 1344K FFTs.
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/download/9da97if5h4anhsm/Updated_x264_Stability_Test.zip
> 
> https://db.tt/RaCZz9TD


----------



## angelotti

Repacked. Included *log-free* version, for those who don't need one.

*http://www.mediafire.com/download/6pl2vodyakt0djq/x264_Stability_Test.7z*


----------



## error-id10t

Thanks.. gone back to v17, got a BSOD even with just Cinebench and now BSOD in BF4.


----------



## FractinJex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> yeah i just did that still a no go,


Id check all the cpu pins again including the under belly of the cpu...these chips really don't just die...I have been thourgh lots of over years and never had one die and have never heard of one die so quickly esp now....

also people push these chips 1.55 - 16v sometimes without /n2/dice and does not harm the chip...

id almost take a guess that something got inside the socket or some thermal paste made its way under the cpu maybe on one of the gold pads on the bottom...had this happen before was a microscopic amount but enough to not allow a boot. one I cleaned it properly with alcohol she boored right back up.

have you been able to test the mobo on a separate cou??


----------



## davwman

Heres some photo proof of the 4.7 @ 1.25v and LinX stable for over 15 hours. chip is naked under an ek supremacy in an EVGA z87 stinger.

I may try lowering the volts and this is just the beginning as I still have uncore and ram to test. Will update when I decide to take it further.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davwman*
> 
> Seems I might have a pretty good chip for once. 4770k at 4.7ghz with 1.25v and vccin at 1.93v. Chip is delidded and sits in an evga stinger under water with a single 120 rad never going over 60c. Don't think dropping volts is necessary unless 1.25 is too much. Any opinions or suggestions.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davwman*
> 
> Heres some photo proof of the 4.7 @ 1.25v and LinX stable for over 15 hours. chip is naked under an ek supremacy in an EVGA z87 stinger.
> 
> I may try lowering the volts and this is just the beginning as I still have uncore and ram to test. Will update when I decide to take it further.


Ah this is Linx without AVX? I passed hours of this stuff with 1.29vid on 4.7.. yet i'm still crashing in x264 occasionally at 1.35vid. AFAIK, it's a terrible stress test without avx and a hot one with it, on Haswell. This is part of the reason i don't agree with a lot of weaker tests done for long periods of time - it doesn't validate anything. It's likely that you'd just open one of your games or an encoder and have stability issues, if you were lowering volts to pass this version of linpack

Also, your cpu-z version is wrong and showing core VID instead of vcore, you can fix that with version 1.64.0~


----------



## Wakizashis

Hi guys once more,

could not resist and have another 4770k. From early testing, this is really an improvement. At stock, the voltage is 1.008 in Bios. Early test was direct goal of mine 4500 straight with 1.20 core with 1,9 Input Voltage. Cache 1.15 33x. Computing (browser, media, BF4, D3) was totally ok. OCCT "small" stable for 2,5 hours, then I started to play again. After night OCCT testing again, it had to crash at morning though.

Ok, Tried few multi and could boot into the system at 4900 at 1.35, Input Voltage 2 for light computing (browser). Tried OCCT and crashed immediately. With 50x it booted at 1.4 But did not want to fry the chip. Will do more tests and post some info later. So far I really, really like this chip.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wakizashis*
> 
> Hi guys once more,
> 
> could not resist and have another 4770k. From early testing, this is really an improvement. At stock, the voltage is 1.008 in Bios. Early test was direct goal of mine 4500 straight with 1.20 core with 1,9 Input Voltage. Cache 1.15 33x. Computing (browser, media, BF4, D3) was totally ok. OCCT "small" stable for 2,5 hours, then I started to play again. After night OCCT testing again, it had to crash at morning though.
> 
> Ok, Tried few multi and could boot into the system at 4900 at 1.35, Input Voltage 2 for light computing (browser). Tried OCCT and crashed immediately. With 50x it booted at 1.4 But did not want to fry the chip. Will do more tests and post some info later. So far I really, really like this chip.


Sounds like a winner. I wish mine could do that! *shakes fist at silicon lottery*


----------



## davwman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *davwman*
> 
> Seems I might have a pretty good chip for once. 4770k at 4.7ghz with 1.25v and vccin at 1.93v. Chip is delidded and sits in an evga stinger under water with a single 120 rad never going over 60c. Don't think dropping volts is necessary unless 1.25 is too much. Any opinions or suggestions.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *davwman*
> 
> Heres some photo proof of the 4.7 @ 1.25v and LinX stable for over 15 hours. chip is naked under an ek supremacy in an EVGA z87 stinger.
> 
> I may try lowering the volts and this is just the beginning as I still have uncore and ram to test. Will update when I decide to take it further.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah this is Linx without AVX? I passed hours of this stuff with 1.29vid on 4.7.. yet i'm still crashing in x264 occasionally at 1.35vid. AFAIK, it's a terrible stress test without avx and a hot one with it, on Haswell. This is part of the reason i don't agree with a lot of weaker tests done for long periods of time - it doesn't validate anything. It's likely that you'd just open one of your games or an encoder and have stability issues, if you were lowering volts to pass this version of linpack
> 
> Also, your cpu-z version is wrong and showing core VID instead of vcore, you can fix that with version 1.64.0~
Click to expand...

Well just played literally 4 hours of black ops 2 and the Intel stress utility is now running(not IBT, the official one from intels site. Also did a quick avx run no problem.


----------



## Caos

the version of cpu-z showing the correct vcore is 1.64?

HWiNFO64 in the VID 1.215 remains constant in this well or would have to get off at idle?


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caos*
> 
> the version of cpu-z showing the correct vcore is 1.64?
> 
> HWiNFO64 in the VID 1.215 remains constant in this well or would have to get off at idle?


VID is constant and doesn't change.

Depending on your motherboard, CPU-Z will either show VID or Vcore.


----------



## Caos

ok thanks..


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caos*
> 
> ok thanks..


I don't know what versions or CPU-Z are good for Vcore. I use HWInfo for Vcore. It seems that Asus motherboards will report Vcore to CPU-Z, Gigabyte boards report VID.


----------



## JackNaylorPE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> @Jack re the 0,.1V boost. I don't know, can't explain it. I am at bios 1302 on Hero.
> 
> I tried a couple of things I thought might affect it. Disabled SVID, turned current limit from 110% to 120%. Didn't see any difference, I get a boost at .016-.02V with 4.2 GHz @ 1.2V.
> 
> I may try it later with the 4.3 GHz @ 1.25V.
> 
> Maybe it is a total power thing and I'm not hitting it.


try this....

1. Save your current BIOS profile in the Tools section s you can restore it.
2. Restore BIOS to defaults
3. Set XMP profile, Sync all cores and 42/42/42/42 as multiplier
4. Set min / max cache ratio to 42
5. Set voltage to 1.18 .... I have tried lower but it still runs at 1.18 ... if 1.18 not stable pick something that is
6. Save and exit
7. Open HW Monitor, put on right side of screen
8. Open RoG Bench, put on left side of screen,
9. Run Open CL test ....
10. List ya voltage as set in the BIOS and then what HWM lists in max column for VID / Vcoreat end of test (see pic below)



BTW, if ya wondering about fans and temps .....Chassis 1 is the top rad fans and Chassis 2 is the bottom rad fans .... CPU Fan is actually pump speed.


----------



## Caos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> I don't know what versions or CPU-Z are good for Vcore. I use HWInfo for Vcore. It seems that Asus motherboards will report Vcore to CPU-Z, Gigabyte boards report VID.


version 1.68 and shows me the vcore could see, my motherboard is msi power

but the version 1.68 OC cpu z shows the vid


----------



## angelotti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caos*
> 
> the version of cpu-z showing the correct vcore is 1.64?
> 
> HWiNFO64 in the VID 1.215 remains constant in this well or would have to get off at idle?


Cpu-Z 1.64 and latest HWmonitor display halved VCCIN (inputV) for Vcore, *on my MB*. I checked at 1.8, 1.85 and 2.0V and each time the vcore under cpu-z and hwmonitor showed half of that (0.902, 0.928 and 0.998V)

On haswell the vcore is no longer determined by the MB but the CPU itself. The board only controls the VID. So the Vcore reading must be implemented by the MB manufacturer. I assume all high-end ones do, but my 125€ one doesn't.
If your board does not provide Vcore info, it won't matter what app you're using. If it does but it's under a different name, try to establish yourself which one it is or ask somebody with a board like yours.


----------



## davwman

ok, so using the proper avx x264 test, 4700mhz required the vcore to be 1.28v and I dropped vccin down to 1.94v. doing this allowed me to run x264 without bsod and I will do a continuous loop on x264 to see if its long term stable.


----------



## davwman

you know what, screw it. Its time for go big or go home status. Im looking for a 24/7 overclock that exceeds the community average. Currently at 4800mhz and 1.31v typing this. Ill post a successful x264 avx run.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davwman*
> 
> you know what, screw it. Its time for go big or go home status. Im looking for a 24/7 overclock that exceeds the community average. Currently at 4800mhz and 1.31v typing this. Ill post a successful x264 avx run.


Well the community average is 4.5GHz @ 1.275v. So....mission accomplished!!!


----------



## davwman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> Well the community average is 4.5GHz @ 1.275v. So....mission accomplished!!!


ahhh....I thought 4.6 was the average. Either way. Anyway looks like 4800mhz requires 1.36v. Im under water would that be safe? And I guess 4700mhz at 1.28v is better vs. 4800mhz at 1.36v


----------



## davwman

Alright nevermind. looks like I ended up with a pretty good chip, but, I will stay at 4700mhz at 1.28v and not risk killing this thing. 4800 needs at least 1.375v to run a loop of x264. Not worth the extra 100mhz. now to play with uncore.


----------



## overclocktr




----------



## Elyminator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overclocktr*


i'm no expert or anything but you're going to blow that chip up at those voltages...


----------



## Barefooter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elyminator*
> 
> i'm no expert or anything but you're going to blow that chip up at those voltages...


Yeah that's scary! Nice and cool though, must be a custom loop. I'd bring it back down to x46 so you can lower your voltage.

Unless you are running a test for all of us... it would be interesting to see how long it lasts at that voltage.


----------



## Elyminator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Barefooter*
> 
> Yeah that's scary! Nice and cool though, must be a custom loop. I'd bring it back down to x46 so you can lower your voltage.
> 
> Unless you are running a test for all of us... it would be interesting to see how long it lasts at that voltage.


look a little closer that's at zero load so of course it's nice and cool


----------



## Barefooter

Well I guess I missed that part lol


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davwman*
> 
> Well just played literally 4 hours of black ops 2 and the Intel stress utility is now running(not IBT, the official one from intels site. Also did a quick avx run no problem.


That's good, just not what i saw at all, and that's why i'm using x264 and a fft 1344-1344 on prime27.9 mainly atm


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davwman*
> 
> Alright nevermind. looks like I ended up with a pretty good chip, but, I will stay at 4700mhz at 1.28v and not risk killing this thing. 4800 needs at least 1.375v to run a loop of x264. Not worth the extra 100mhz. now to play with uncore.


You might have had to raise the VRIN.

I see a similar weird cliff with x264. I ran old tests fine with 1.245vid on 45x with ht, not sure of new. But i tried to pass with 46, and i couldn't. Gone up up up to like adding 0.08vcore for 100mhz just for it to work, and i'm sure there's some funny business there


----------



## davwman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *davwman*
> 
> Alright nevermind. looks like I ended up with a pretty good chip, but, I will stay at 4700mhz at 1.28v and not risk killing this thing. 4800 needs at least 1.375v to run a loop of x264. Not worth the extra 100mhz. now to play with uncore.
> 
> 
> 
> You might have had to raise the VRIN.
> 
> I see a similar weird cliff with x264. I ran old tests fine with 1.245vid on 45x with ht, not sure of new. But i tried to pass with 46, and i couldn't. Gone up up up to like adding 0.08vcore for 100mhz just for it to work, and i'm sure there's some funny business there
Click to expand...

Vrin is at 1.95. WHats the max?


----------



## davwman

Im an idiot. I had uncore at 44 and I know for a fact this cpu doesn't like anything higher than 43 unless I bring the ring volts really high. so back to testing 48 at 1.29v and vcin at 1.975:thumb:


----------



## JackNaylorPE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davwman*
> 
> Alright nevermind. looks like I ended up with a pretty good chip, but, I will stay at 4700mhz *at 1.28v and not risk killing this thing*. 4800 needs at least 1.375v to run a loop of x264. Not worth the extra 100mhz. now to play with uncore.


1.28 ?

I see 1.55 .... I freaked when I hit an instantaneous 1.48 under RoG Real Bench (w/ AVX)


----------



## davwman

ok seems that Im a little confused with haswell and stress testing(too many options) back in the day of my Athlon xp chips, early core 2 duos, q6600 etc. prime was the go to. When ever I run x264 it bsods, aida 64 runs no problem and the actual intel extreme overclocking utility stress testing program runs also. is x264 really stressing the chip that much that its really finding a problem that easily? or is there something else going on?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FractinJex*
> 
> Id check all the cpu pins again including the under belly of the cpu...these chips really don't just die...I have been thourgh lots of over years and never had one die and have never heard of one die so quickly esp now....
> 
> also people push these chips 1.55 - 16v sometimes without /n2/dice and does not harm the chip...
> 
> id almost take a guess that something got inside the socket or some thermal paste made its way under the cpu maybe on one of the gold pads on the bottom...had this happen before was a microscopic amount but enough to not allow a boot. one I cleaned it properly with alcohol she boored right back up.
> 
> have you been able to test the mobo on a separate cou??


no havent tested another mobo but i have a new cpu on the way from rma should be here monday so will see then


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davwman*
> 
> ok seems that Im a little confused with haswell and stress testing(too many options) back in the day of my Athlon xp chips, early core 2 duos, q6600 etc. prime was the go to. When ever I run x264 it bsods, aida 64 runs no problem and the actual intel extreme overclocking utility stress testing program runs also. is x264 really stressing the chip that much that its really finding a problem that easily? or is there something else going on?


Aida 64 isn't terribly stressful, or the XTU stress test. x264, max memory IBT, prime95 & the XTU benchmark are tougher on the cpu for testing. x264 & the XTU bench are a bit easier on the temps, IBT & prime95 can really heat a chip up, but better for using more memory in testing.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackNaylorPE*
> 
> try this....
> 
> 1. Save your current BIOS profile in the Tools section s you can restore it.
> 2. Restore BIOS to defaults
> 3. Set XMP profile, Sync all cores and 42/42/42/42 as multiplier
> 4. Set min / max cache ratio to 42
> 5. Set voltage to 1.18 .... I have tried lower but it still runs at 1.18 ... if 1.18 not stable pick something that is
> 6. Save and exit
> 7. Open HW Monitor, put on right side of screen
> 8. Open RoG Bench, put on left side of screen,
> 9. Run Open CL test ....
> 10. List ya voltage as set in the BIOS and then what HWM lists in max column for VID / Vcoreat end of test (see pic below)
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, if ya wondering about fans and temps .....Chassis 1 is the top rad fans and Chassis 2 is the bottom rad fans .... CPU Fan is actually pump speed.


Why are you asking me to do this??


----------



## mav451

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackNaylorPE*
> 
> 1.28 ?
> 
> I see 1.55 .... I freaked when I hit an instantaneous 1.48 under RoG Real Bench (w/ AVX)


I think you're confusing his posts with the other guy (overclocktr?) - if you recall, he's the one who got excited at my 4.7 OC lmaoo.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davwman*
> 
> ok seems that Im a little confused with haswell and stress testing(too many options) back in the day of my Athlon xp chips, early core 2 duos, q6600 etc. prime was the go to. When ever I run x264 it bsods, aida 64 runs no problem and the actual intel extreme overclocking utility stress testing program runs also. is x264 really stressing the chip that much that its really finding a problem that easily? or is there something else going on?


You can see Ftw420's answer too - but I mainly used x264 for testing (supplemented with XTU bench as a sanity check, and then P95 1792/1792).
I actually was already doing both 1344/1344 and 1792/1792 before I even found this thread - this was a carryover from my testing with my Lynnfield/e8400.
P95 alone is often not enough either for 3D stable, and I found that out as long ago as my 2500XP-M (11 years ago). I was ridiculed at the LAN because my 2.6Ghz OC wasn't 3D stable (despite 12hr+ P95 blend). *You can say that was the impetus for staying with pure 24/7 OCs only; no more SuperPI-stable nonsense (which is still popular at somewhere like XS).

But to your earlier question - is it worth it? I actually don't even use my 4.7Ghz OC as my 24/7.
I back down to a more conservative 1.215 VID (1.8VRIN) for 4.6Ghz because, well, it runs at stock VRIN. My 4.7Ghz required 1.95 to pass x264/XTU, and 2.01 to pass 1792/1792 P95. So is 100Mhz worth increased vcore _and_ VRIN? Well to me, nope not really.
I can run my fans at minimal speeds - and I value that above everything else.

*There's also many 46x results in the database at only 1.24VID, so I know my chip is hardly anything special either. Slightly better than average - I guess.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav451*
> 
> I think you're confusing his posts with the other guy (overclocktr?) - if you recall, he's the one who got excited at my 4.7 OC lmaoo.
> You can see Ftw420's answer too - but I mainly used x264 for testing (supplemented with XTU bench as a sanity check, and then P95 1792/1792).
> I actually was already doing both 1344/1344 and 1792/1792 before I even found this thread - this was a carryover from my testing with my Lynnfield/e8400.
> P95 alone is often not enough either for 3D stable, and I found that out as long ago as my 2500XP-M (11 years ago). I was ridiculed at the LAN because my 2.6Ghz OC wasn't 3D stable (despite 12hr+ P95 blend). *You can say that was the impetus for staying with pure 24/7 OCs only; no more SuperPI-stable nonsense (which is still popular at somewhere like XS).
> 
> But to your earlier question - is it worth it? I actually don't even use my 4.7Ghz OC as my 24/7.
> I back down to a more conservative 1.215 VID (1.8VRIN) for 4.6Ghz because, well, it runs at stock VRIN. My 4.7Ghz required 1.95 to pass x264/XTU, and 2.01 to pass 1792/1792 P95. So is 100Mhz worth increased vcore _and_ VRIN? Well to me, nope not really.
> I can run my fans at minimal speeds - and I value that above everything else.
> 
> *There's also many 46x results in the database at only 1.24VID, so I know my chip is hardly anything special either. Slightly better than average - I guess.


It's hundreds of mhz above average

You really needed over 2vrin with less than 1.3vcore?


----------



## davwman

Currently running 1.85 vrin with 1.2v Vcore at 4.6ghz I gave up on 4.7 didn't see the need the 100mhz at 1.29v


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davwman*
> 
> Currently running 1.85 vrin with 1.2v Vcore at 4.6ghz I gave up on 4.7 didn't see the need the 100mhz at 1.29v


You shouldn't have to add that much vcore


----------



## davwman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *davwman*
> 
> Currently running 1.85 vrin with 1.2v Vcore at 4.6ghz I gave up on 4.7 didn't see the need the 100mhz at 1.29v
> 
> 
> 
> You shouldn't have to add that much vcore
Click to expand...

So more vrin then?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davwman*
> 
> So more vrin then?


yeah if you were @ 4.7 with 1.29v and 1.85vccin you should put it to 2.0v vccin


----------



## davwman

It seems I might have a good chip, maybe a golden sample(maybe). I'm on to something with this chip and actually got 4.9ghz to boot windows with 1.32v vcore the x264 bench that was posted back a bunch of posts is weird. Sometimes it will bsod early at say 5% and then it will bsod at say 80%. There is an inconsistency in x264 bench that other test aren't picking up. I've been out of the overclocking game for a long time. Dare I say since I had a wolfdale 8400/8600 on a dfi LP board. So I guess I'm looking for a little advice in my drunken stupor post.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davwman*
> 
> It seems I might have a good chip, maybe a golden sample(maybe). I'm on to something with this chip and actually got 4.9ghz to boot windows with 1.32v vcore the x264 bench that was posted back a bunch of posts is weird. Sometimes it will bsod early at say 5% and then it will bsod at say 80%. There is an inconsistency in x264 bench that other test aren't picking up. I've been out of the overclocking game for a long time. Dare I say since I had a wolfdale 8400/8600 on a dfi LP board. So I guess I'm looking for a little advice in my drunken stupor post.


wouldent say golden but seems bettrer than most, the one i have that just died was similar to yours was up to 4.7Ghz with 1.3v vid and 2.0v vccin
... you shouldent need that high if you're stable @ 4.6ghz with 1.2v. id try 1.25v -1.275v with 2.0vccin for 4.7ghz


----------



## coelacanth

I have the median CPU. This was a statistically probable outcome.

Username: coelacanth
CPU Model: 4770K
Core Multiplier: 45
CPU VID: 1.280v (Manual)
Vcore: 1.312v (max under load)
Uncore Multiplier: 42
Uncore Voltage: 1.150v (Manual) (1.208v max under load)
Cooling Solution: Phanteks PH-TC14PE with 2 120mm Cougar Vortex PWM push push
Stability Test: x264 many 2 loop passes of loop 2, BF4, FC3, benching Valley and Heaven, several weeks of uptime
Batch Number: 3319C235 (Costa Rica 2013 week 19)
Ram Speed: 2400MHz 10-12-12-31 2T
Ram Voltage: 1.65v (1.703v max under load)
Input Voltage: 1.780v (1.840v max under load)
LLC Setting: AUTO
Motherboard: Asus Maximus VI Hero UEFI BIOS 1301


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davwman*
> 
> It seems I might have a good chip, maybe a golden sample(maybe). I'm on to something with this chip and actually got 4.9ghz to boot windows with 1.32v vcore the x264 bench that was posted back a bunch of posts is weird. Sometimes it will bsod early at say 5% and then it will bsod at say 80%. There is an inconsistency in x264 bench that other test aren't picking up. I've been out of the overclocking game for a long time. Dare I say since I had a wolfdale 8400/8600 on a dfi LP board. So I guess I'm looking for a little advice in my drunken stupor post.


Especially newer x264 is really hard to pass. It does pass though, on stable settings. If you doubt its judgement, you could try a custom setup on prime, fft 1344-1344 with >90% of your available RAM. 99% chance if you can't pass x264, that'll bring you down too


----------



## overclocktr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Barefooter*
> 
> Yeah that's scary! Nice and cool though, must be a custom loop. I'd bring it back down to x46 so you can lower your voltage.
> 
> Unless you are running a test for all of us... it would be interesting to see how long it lasts at that voltage.











: Thumb:


----------



## angelotti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davwman*
> 
> It seems I might have a good chip, maybe a golden sample(maybe). I'm on to something with this chip and actually got 4.9ghz to boot windows with 1.32v vcore the x264 bench that was posted back a bunch of posts is weird. Sometimes it will bsod early at say 5% and then it will bsod at say 80%. There is an inconsistency in x264 bench that other test aren't picking up. I've been out of the overclocking game for a long time. Dare I say since I had a wolfdale 8400/8600 on a dfi LP board. So I guess I'm looking for a little advice in my drunken stupor post.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Especially newer x264 is really hard to pass. It does pass though, on stable settings. If you doubt its judgement, you could try a custom setup on prime, fft 1344-1344 with >90% of your available RAM. 99% chance if you can't pass x264, that'll bring you down too


Synthetic stress tests work differently than normal every day applications. They have to, in order to produce all that heat and choke the CPU.
But that doesn't mean they are the best and only way to spot instabilities. And you can see evidence of that all-around where people bsod under certain games or internet browsing after they passed *N* hours of prime. For example, i found that i needed at least 0.050V more to be able to use _pale moon_ or _potplayer_ while encoding with _megui_ than i needed for encode only (even though i passed 2h+ of prime without bsod).
I'ts the same with all synthetic tests, like SSD ones..., they won't always reflect real world performance.
As for the x264 test, if you suspect *it* to be the reason for the crash and not OC instability, than run the x264 test under CPU defaults (multiplier, cache voltages etc.) And if it passes, you will know that there's nothing wrong with it.


----------



## davwman

to follow up about my inconsistency concern of x264, Its my chip that's unstable at the 4.7ghz mark using 1.25v. stress testing under x264 requires more than 1.25v while stressing using intels extreme tuning utility requires 1.25v and actually passes. I then can play 4 hours of games straight with no bsods.


----------



## kangk81

I seriously think I struck a dud with my 324malay. Installed a custom loop, DE lidded, lapped and clp on ihs. And I'm still on 1.35vcore, 1,9vcc at 45x on a 4770k and not so impressive 80deg. But the lapping and the works did take 10deg off when doing [email protected]

Sent from my LG-P875 using Tapatalk


----------



## BoredErica

http://www.techoftomorrow.com/2014/pc/pre-order-price-list-and-specs-pop-up-for-refreshed-haswell-cpus/

Looks like Haswell OCing will be relevant for longer.


----------



## Neo Zuko

I saw that too. Seems I never own the top CPU for long...


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neo Zuko*
> 
> I saw that too. Seems I never own the top CPU for long...


There are no K parts. If it remains true, Haswell is going to be better for sure.


----------



## Recr3ational

Hey guys.
I was wondering if cine bench is good enough to stress the 4770K?

I would do hours after hours with prime but as i work 55 hours a week I want to spend more time gaming rather than seeing if my OC is stable. ( thanks dark for the guide btw )

Thanks


----------



## BoredErica

Unless you want to loop Cinebench over and over. I don't know of a way to loop it. Clicking "run Cinebench" 3 times isn't going to be a strong enough indication of stability. If you run tests overnight while you sleep, it doesn't cut into your computer time at all.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> There are no K parts. If it remains true, Haswell is going to be better for sure.


K parts are supposedly coming in the late-summer/early-fall.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Hey guys.
> I was wondering if cine bench is good enough to stress the 4770K?
> 
> I would do hours after hours with prime but as i work 55 hours a week I want to spend more time gaming rather than seeing if my OC is stable. ( thanks dark for the guide btw )
> 
> Thanks


I used to use cinebench for preliminary stress testing until the XTU utility came along, the XTU bench is better yet, takes 2 minutes & XTU bench stable was also 20 pass x264 stable.

Use the XTU benchmark & not the stress test though, benchmark is much faster & also tougher to pass than hours of the stress test.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> K parts are supposedly coming in the late-summer/early-fall.


That's still quite a ways off from now. Still sooner than I anticipated though.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> I used to use cinebench for preliminary stress testing until the XTU utility came along, the XTU bench is better yet, takes 2 minutes & XTU bench stable was also 20 pass x264 stable.
> 
> Use the XTU benchmark & not the stress test though, benchmark is much faster & also tougher to pass than hours of the stress test.


XTU Benchmark it is then. So if I pass it then I'm all good?

Rep. Thank you.

Edit: as I can't rep you. I'll send my owl to give you cookies.


----------



## FtW 420

XTU benchmark stable probably won't stand up to really extensive testing like 24 hour prime, but for a quick stress test it is very good & the system should be able to take some pretty good stress without crashing.


----------



## BenJaminJr

At 1.25vcore and x45 I cant even fully start prime95 blend without BSOD of whea


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> XTU benchmark stable probably won't stand up to really extensive testing like 24 hour prime, but for a quick stress test it is very good & the system should be able to take some pretty good stress without crashing.


As long as I can play games I'm cool with that. Thanks again sir!


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> -


You know I wrote an entire section on stress test on the first page, right?


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> You know I wrote an entire section on stress test on the first page, right?


Yes I did. I read it. BUT. I didn't see anything a bout cinebench. ( I'm on my phone at work ) if you did write anything then I'm sorry.

Plus I tried the x264 and I couldn't even get it to run soooo. Yeah lol. I'm not exactly a pro.

Edit: I like the part about unicorns and aliens. Made me giggle.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Yes I did. I read it. BUT. I didn't see anything a bout cinebench. ( I'm on my phone at work ) if you did write anything then I'm sorry.
> 
> Plus I tried the x264 and I couldn't even get it to run soooo. Yeah lol. I'm not exactly a pro.
> 
> Edit: I like the part about unicorns and aliens. Made me giggle.


There were parts about unicorns and aliens? Lol. Oh yeah...


----------



## Wirerat

Those refresh chips may not even be binned higher. I wouldnt be surprised if there are some 4690k chips that still cant clock past 4.4


----------



## Neo Zuko

Not a big deal for me. The only new CPU I want is a Haswell Extreme. I want a Rampage V Extreme to match.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neo Zuko*
> 
> Not a big deal for me. The only new CPU I want is a Haswell Extreme. I want a Rampage V Extreme to match.


those should have soldered ihs ?


----------



## Neo Zuko

Unless Intel changes their current pattern of behavior I expect flux less solder for Haswell Extreme. With all those cores I doubt crappy TIM will work as well as it does (or doesn't







) for Ivy Bridge and Haswell.


----------



## JackNaylorPE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> Why are you asking me to do this??


It was the logical next step in the conversation. It had been stated that Real Bench didn't have AVX and that it wasn't producing the 0.1 voltage bump. That would be the way to validate the question either way.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackNaylorPE*
> 
> It was the logical next step in the conversation. It had been stated that Real Bench didn't have AVX and that it wasn't producing the 0.1 voltage bump. That would be the way to validate the question either way.


I don't follow you. Anything I run with AVX or AVX2 gives me a core voltage of .016 over a non-AVX stress like p95 v25.11 or AIDA64 CPU only. Why do you want me to spend my time running something I already have run?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> It had been stated that Real Bench didn't have AVX and that it wasn't producing the 0.1 voltage bump.


A large part of realbench is x264 encoding which uses avx2


----------



## JackNaylorPE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> I don't follow you. Anything I run with AVX or AVX2 gives me a core voltage of .016 over a non-AVX stress like p95 v25.11 or AIDA64 CPU only. Why do you want me to spend my time running something I already have run?


The reason I asked was because you are the only person I have ever seen report such an experience. This is hard coded into the CPU by Intel. I thought perhaps you had figured some way of defeating this boost, or used some combination of BIOS settings that fooled the PCU into using smaller voltages.

The knowledge of how you accomplished this unique result would be of interest to many. If you are not interested that's fine; most of us here following this thread are experimenting and sharing information and when there's an aberration or something that can't be explained or duplicated, most of us look to find an explanation. The 1st step in any such endeavor is usually to retest and confirm the result. I tested the settings you shared and saw a 0.1 boost. Given the consistency of the experience by others, it's hard to accept or understand how you have obtained such a unique result. Some examples....

http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?33488-Maximus-VI-Series-UEFI-Guide-for-Overclocking
Quote:


> There is one issue with Offset and Adaptive Mode that needs to be taken into account. *The processor contains a power control unit which requests voltage based upon software load. When the PCU detects AVX instructions, it will ramp Vcore automatically beyond normal load voltage. There is no way to lock Vcore to prevent this if using Offset or Adapative Mode. This is pre-programmed by Intel into the PCU.*
> 
> As an example, a CPU is perfectly stable at 1.25V using a manual voltage (static), *if Adaptive or Offset Mode is used instead, it is impossible to lock the core voltage when running software that contains AVX instruction sets - stress tests such as AIDA and Prime contain AVX instruction sets. When the AVX instructions are detected by the PCU, the core voltage will be ramped an additional ~0.1V over your target voltage - so 1.25V will become ~1.35V under AVX load.* If you intend to run heavy load AVX software, we recommend using Manual Vcore, NOT Adaptive or Offset Mode.


http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?p=1040136647#post1040136647
Quote:


> This 1.275v adaptive setting does increase to 1.391v as soon as I put an AVX load through it....


http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?33680-Beginner-Adaptive-Voltage-4pin-CPU-power
Quote:


> How can I properly use the Adaptive Voltage feature when OCing the CPU? I find that the CPU runs fine OC'd to 4.4GHz at 1.2V Manual setting however when I try to use the Adaptive setting, the voltage is unstable and fluctuates approximately 0.1V around the desired setting.


http://forums.overclockers.com.au/showthread.php?t=1109713
Quote:


> (trying to go for 1.220v under AVX induced load, so you'd assume thats what you enter) makes the CPU load up to 1.315v-1.320v under AVX stress tests,


http://www.overclock.net/t/1411579/adaptive-voltage
Quote:


> Hawell processors automatically add ~ 0.1 vcore when they detect AVX instruction sets.


http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Intel/Haswell_OC_Guide/9.html
Quote:


> If you use an application with AVX-based instructions, Haswell CPUs will boost voltage by as much as 0.100 V when using normal offset voltage values,


http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/id-1877185/overclock-adaptive-mode-problem.html
Quote:


> But here lies my problem. When i switch to adaptive mode and type in 1.37 volts (the same voltage where i had stability in manual mode) in the "Additional Turbo Mode CPU Core Voltage" and 0.001 volts for "CPU Core Voltage Offset", on running AIDA 64, I can see my core voltages rise up all the way to approximately 1.49 volts


Again, I am just anxious to understand how you manged to get such a unique, (at least from everything I have seen), result. I have searched for other instances of similar results to yours but as you can see above came up dry. So I had hoped you could confirm same before I invested more time into the search since I wouldn't want to waste my time if the number could otherwise be explained .... like the thread in which someone was reporting very low CPU Core temps which some of us could not understand and it turned out he was reading the CPU temperature in AISuite3 (right now mine reads 33) and not using HW monitor Vcore (right now mine reads 53) numbers.

If you are not interested in assisting in this pursuit of understanding, and validating your result, that's fine. I just thot was no harm in asking







.


----------



## error-id10t

Don't we all run in Manual mode nowadays to avoid that exact jump..?

Anyhow, I do and I run power plan at high performance with 100% min CPU usage. With C1E and C3 enabled it still drops the volts to 0.7v which is all I need (Multi is of course at max but if I wanted that down then I'd drop 5% min processor).


----------



## BoredErica

A huge jump in voltage is caused by adaptive. A small jump in voltage is caused by inherent Haswell issues and/or course sensor readings. By small I'm talking 0.02v. Large I'm talking 0.1v+.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackNaylorPE*
> 
> If you are not interested in assisting in this pursuit of understanding, and validating your result, that's fine. I just thot was no harm in asking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


You can put a smiley face on it, but I get this feeling you are calling me a liar, so you know what you can do with that.

I was reporting that

1. There are more than one way to skin a cat - that using offset or adaptive voltage with P95 is a viable alternative to fixed voltage and has its advantages
2. That 1344k P95 is a good stability test that is very good at uncovering instabilities without driving temperatures through the roof
3. That Intel doesn't do things capriciously - there is a reason there is a core voltage boost under heavy floating point loads.

I don't give a rat's a$$ whether you believe me or whether you are seeing 0.1V boost under AVX. \
I only supplied some data points that I would think would help others, in particular I was trying to help you, so don't be such a jerk.

I am seeing, from the lack of comprehension/understanding in the replies here, that this is probably hopeless

-


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> A huge jump in voltage is caused by adaptive. A small jump in voltage is caused by inherent Haswell issues and/or course sensor readings. By small I'm talking 0.02v. Large I'm talking 0.1v+.


This is the observed behavior as reported from many users.

What is there left to disagree on? I will refer you guys to my stress test chart:



You see the peak Vcore vs VID? Peak Vcore for LINPACK on max problem size with updated math logic, the hottest stress test ever invented for haswell, +0.038v for core voltage above set. On manual. Variations of +0.022 to +0.038 depending on the test.


----------



## GeneO

You just don't get it. The voltage boost is there for a reason - to make high FPU loads stable, so you need to take this into consideration. This is the overclocking thread, you need to think outside of the box,

OK, so I had captured these some days back. You can clearly see only a .032 (later adjustments made this ,016) V difference between non-AVX and AVX losd.
I didn't do anything special to get this. And I can reproduce it at 4.3GHz and at a small ftt load of 134W.

AIDA64 64 All (CPU, FPU, Memory, cache)

aid64_all.JPG 340k .JPG file


P95 V28.2 1344k

4_2_adp_p95_v28_2.JPG 467k .JPG file


AIDA64 CPU only:

aida64_cpu_only.JPG 326k .JPG file


P95 V25.11 (no AVX):

4_2_adp_p95_v25_11.JPG 395k .JPG file


-


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> You just don't get it. The voltage boost is there for a reason.
> 
> OK, so I had captured these some days back. You can clearly see only a .032 (later adjustments made this ,016) V difference between non-AVX and AVX losd.
> I didn't do anything special to get this
> 
> AIDA64 64 All (CPU, FPU, Memory, cache)
> 
> aid64_all.JPG 340k .JPG file
> 
> 
> P95 V28.2 1344k
> 
> 4_2_adp_p95_v28_2.JPG 467k .JPG file
> 
> 
> AIDA64 CPU only:
> 
> aida64_cpu_only.JPG 326k .JPG file
> 
> 
> P95 V25.11 (no AVX):
> 
> 4_2_adp_p95_v25_11.JPG 395k .JPG file


Quote who you're responding to, because I'm confused.

If you're talking to me, a small jump is measured in BF4 and x264 and basically every single software that uses the CPU 100%. Chess doesn't use AVX2. BF3 most likely doesn't. Blunt 100% load ups load voltage. Aida64 CPU only is cooler than BF3 in my testing.

If your entire argument is, AVX loads ups voltage a wee bit more than normal loads, it doesn't matter in actuality. More stressful programs want more voltage and get hotter, that's hardly surprising at all. It's not like we have a program that runs 60C but levies 1.6v Vcore and boom, CPU dies, or we have a program that sucks 0.1v+ on manual. There is no concern from a safety or even an overclocking perspective. I'm not ditching my overclock because Linpack wants 0.015v more than Bf3.


----------



## GeneO

I am referring to both of you. Your dogma is that you should not stress test with AVX and adaptive mode (you say this in your first post) and I don't think that is a given.. I think you need to stress test using AVX if your goal is to run fully stable in adaptive or offset (rather than fixed voltage).

@jjack I am saying quit being such a jerk, here you go...


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> I am referring to both of you. Your dogma is that you should not stress test with AVX and adaptive mode (you say this in your first post) and I don't think that is a given.. I think you need to stress test using AVX if your goal is to run fully stable in adaptive or offset (rather than fixed voltage).
> 
> @jjack I am saying quit being such a jerk, here you go...


If you want to throttle at 1.25v or under, be my guest. I failed Linpack at max with 1.25v due to temps on manual. *On manual.* Let's assume 0.1v hike, that means throttle at 1.15v. What kind of OC will you get with 1.15v? Not a whole lot. And some people in the past called my D14 "magical" for its low temps.

We're back to the whole 'If you want to be FULLY stable you really ought to do this or that...' Yeah, well, that's your dogma. Stability is relative. How long do you run until it's "stable" for that test? That's right, somebody has to decide. The entire process is guess and check. I've gone through so many stupid arguments over this, I won't even go any further. This isn't rhetoric or said for dramatic effect, I'm being literal. It's like beating a dead horse and then ripping off the body parts and beating that up.

About the 0.1v hike being necessary because the CPU demands it, that's simply assumption. You think Intel would do this and that. Many stress test provides such a high hike in Vcore under adaptive load. I've been Prime stable on 4.5. On override. And I would not be stable on adaptive due to thermal throttling. But wait a minute... Say that Prime 27.9 has AVX and the 0.1v hike is necessary for stability doesn't that mean starving the CPU of the 0.1v boost mean I'd see some level of instability? Some level being a gross understatement. But it goes further than that. Adaptive gives the CPU more voltage. Doesn't that by its very nature make the CPU more stable? Are we arguing that giving the CPU 0.1v+ decreases CPU stability? Because it's like saying a CPU is 1.35v stable, therefore it's 1.25v stable. Not necessarily true. But if it's 1.25v stable, it's very likely 1.35v stable. The first approach is what happens if you stress on adaptive, the latter if you did on manual. So as far as I can tell, it's harder to pass on manual than on adaptive.

You're just saying something is so without real evidence. But Intel made it this way so there must be a reason... that is akin to saying, delidding is pointless because the gap in the glue is on purpose. Intel is one of the most advanced technology companies in the world and they can't get a glue right? Obviously they can, so it must be a reason. You're saying that to truly know stability you must pass AVX on adaptive, which is also pure assumption. You have not and obviously cannot prove this, because I have not done so and I'm dead stable, synthetic Prime stable on manual, on this setting. My own case alone disproves your assertion. Sure, you might argue that it sure helps to stress on adaptive because it roots out instability if it exists but again 1) I've already stated, you're basically saying pumping extra 0.1v+ to the CPU is going to make it less stable 2) There isn't a widespread issue of OCs getting unstable once they start using adaptive, or simply because they did not pass AVX under adaptive (Probably because nobody does that, therefore meaning practically every OC so far refutes your point) 3) Even if you pass 1 and 2, the thermal hurdle alone is enough to turn this into a dead end, causing this method to be unfeasible.

This thread has closing up on 11,000 posts. Do you know how many times I've had this kind of conversation before? A person that is willing to seriously argue this point is already beyond debating. I'm not responding to you on this topic any further unless you provide something that totally blows my mind. Unlikely, because as I said, 11,000 posts. There is always the option to make your own guide if you're inclined. I'll leave this alone while I'm still civil. This is for your benefit and for my benefit.


----------



## Akehage

My 4770k isnt even going to 4.3Ghz, and now I built a pc for my friend with a 4670k. With a hyper 212 evo cooler. I am now running it at 4.7Ghz with 1.27v. Temps at 55 degrees running x264! It seems like this cpu is a monster!! Extremly low temps with that cooler?? Better then my phantek cooler in my 4770k build.

Maye I will change cpu with him, he wouldnt notice


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Akehage*
> 
> My 4770k isnt even going to 4.3Ghz, and now I built a pc for my friend with a 4670k. With a hyper 212 evo cooler. I am now running it at 4.7Ghz with 1.27v. Temps at 55 degrees running x264! It seems like this cpu is a monster!! Extremly low temps with that cooler?? Better then my phantek cooler in my 4770k build.
> 
> Maye I will change cpu with him, he wouldnt notice


Sounds awesome - if temps are really low, make sure it's benching the right scores


----------



## Akehage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Sounds awesome - if temps are really low, make sure it's benching the right scores


Ill post a screenshot, the reading in hw is slightly different from my 4770k, it seems to read vrin as vcore? I am not even done yet, Ill think I can reach 4.8-4.9 maybe on this one. Life is unfair










just bsod and temps where up slighly more (65). But still a nice one this I think.


----------



## Unknownm

Left everything on auto (OC settings) and set turbo 44x , uncore @ 34x (which runs 40x). Extreme LLC.

44x = 1.350v normal apps - games
44x = 1.422v Prime95 / LinX / IBT

8 hours prime95 stable. Loving the idle voltage clocks, setting 85% minimum processor state gives me 1.172v @ 3ghz idle which is prefect for a power machine.


----------



## VeliManne

It's time to add my system to the chart (hopefully). But firstly I would like to thank Darkwizzie for starting this thread with its great guide. Big thanks to all others too for making this thread very informative vast and active.

This is my first overclock and also first Intel system. I had kinda tight budget so you wont be seeing any "gamers edition" motherboards or high clock XMP memkits. I actually didnt know what XMP was until I started to mess around with my bios. One thing that I did know though. Stock cooler wont do! So I went and bought the best air cooler that the local dealer could offer. Didnt pay that much of an attention to measurements because I have pretty roomy chassis. I still got little freaked out at the dealer when the clerk lifted the box on the table. I remember thinking: Okey, where's that suppose to fit?







Turned out, it was an easy install.
Okey, enough about the hardware.

I started testing with IBT very high 10 runs. I got as low as 1.229 VID with 45*core, uncore on auto (38), LLC etc. on auto (all maxed by BIOS) and with XMP. Then I started to bring up the uncore. first 45 with 1.229 V-uncore, froze up immediately. 44 uncore 1.2 V-uncore same deal. down to 43 uncore with 1.2 V, froze up after 3-4 runs. From 1.2 V-uncore to 1.224 V-uncore it was Antarctica all over. Then with 1.225 V-uncore it did 10 runs. Ok, lets try 20 runs. Out of nowhere BSOD makes it's return. VCCIN 1.85 -> 1.9, no effect. VCCIN 1.9 -> 1.85 and 1.235 VID -> BSOD. Kept increasing VID, until 1.245 stable. So at this point I decided to do the screenshot test with 45/43 1.250/1.225 1.85 VCCIN IBT very high 20 runs. Success!
An hour with Prime95 1344-1344 with 90 % available memory turned out to be a little tougher test. Ended up with 1.260 VID 1.230 V-uncore and 1.860 VCCIN. I increased the V-uncore to 1.230 just for the peace of mind and the VCCIN to 1.860 because I like it to be exact 0.6 higher than VID.
Overnight XTU was only for the sake of having a third different test.

Username: VeliManne
CPU Model: i5-4670k
Core Multiplier: 45
CPU VID: 1.260
Vcore: 1.264
Uncore Multiplier: 43
Uncore Voltage: 1.230
Cooling Solution: NH-D14
Stability Test: IBT-very high 20 runs, Prime95 27.9.1 1344-1344 ~1 hour. XTU-stress 8 hours
Batch Number: 3316b767
Ram Speed: 1600 MHz, 9 9 9 27 XMP
Ram Voltage: 1.65
Input Voltage: 1.860
LLC Setting: Max
Motherboard: Asus Z87-A

Then the pictures. Now, I know that it's not necessary to show them all to have the picture verification charted. But, since I ran them, I just would like to show them all.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> If you want to throttle at 1.25v or under, be my guest. I failed Linpack at max with 1.25v due to temps on manual. *On manual.* Let's assume 0.1v hike, that means throttle at 1.15v. What kind of OC will you get with 1.15v? Not a whole lot. And some people in the past called my D14 "magical" for its low temps.


Myself, I am not throttled at 1.25V. In your example if you are unstable at linpack at 1.25V then raise it until you are stable and you won't be at 1.15V. You will only hit those high volts when running something like linpack. But I said this wasn't for everybody. In my case the increase is not 0.1V, but .016-.02V. This boost in voltage obviously varies.
Quote:


> We're back to the whole 'If you want to be FULLY stable you really ought to do this or that...' Yeah, well, that's your dogma. Stability is relative. How long do you run until it's "stable" for that test? That's right, somebody has to decide. The entire process is guess and check. I've gone through so many stupid arguments over this, I won't even go any further. This isn't rhetoric or said for dramatic effect, I'm being literal. It's like beating a dead horse and then ripping off the body parts and beating that up.


I am not suggesting everyone run off and make sure they are stable for everything. I am suggesting one way that they can do this that may or may not apply to them, so take it or leave it.
Quote:


> About the 0.1v hike being necessary because the CPU demands it, that's simply assumption. You think Intel would do this and that. Many stress test provides such a high hike in Vcore under adaptive load. I've been Prime stable on 4.5. On override. And I would not be stable on adaptive due to thermal throttling. But wait a minute... Say that Prime 27.9 has AVX and the 0.1v hike is necessary for stability doesn't that mean starving the CPU of the 0.1v boost mean I'd see some level of instability? Some level being a gross understatement. But it goes further than that. Adaptive gives the CPU more voltage. Doesn't that by its very nature make the CPU more stable? Are we arguing that giving the CPU 0.1v+ decreases CPU stability? Because it's like saying a CPU is 1.35v stable, therefore it's 1.25v stable. Not necessarily true. But if it's 1.25v stable, it's very likely 1.35v stable. The first approach is what happens if you stress on adaptive, the latter if you did on manual. So as far as I can tell, it's harder to pass on manual than on adaptive.
> 
> You're just saying something is so without real evidence. But Intel made it this way so there must be a reason... that is akin to saying, delidding is pointless because the gap in the glue is on purpose. Intel is one of the most advanced technology companies in the world and they can't get a glue right? Obviously they can, so it must be a reason. You're saying that to truly know stability you must pass AVX on adaptive, which is also pure assumption. You have not and obviously cannot prove this, because I have not done so and I'm dead stable, synthetic Prime stable on manual, on this setting. My own case alone disproves your assertion. Sure, you might argue that it sure helps to stress on adaptive because it roots out instability if it exists but again 1) I've already stated, you're basically saying pumping extra 0.1v+ to the CPU is going to make it less stable 2) There isn't a widespread issue of OCs getting unstable once they start using adaptive, or simply because they did not pass AVX under adaptive (Probably because nobody does that, therefore meaning practically every OC so far refutes your point) 3) Even if you pass 1 and 2, the thermal hurdle alone is enough to turn this into a dead end, causing this method to be unfeasible.


Yes I am saying that and I did provide evidence - I can get a stable overclock against 1.184V fixed with non-AVX tests, but with p95 v28. it is not stable. However it is with AVX adjusted ot 1.2V non-avx load/1.216V AVX. This might not apply to everyone and I stated that in my earlier post.

I am sure there was a reason why Intel quit soldering their IHS and you can infer rightly why, can't you? And people did infer correctly and therefore did delid instead of saying oh,the temperature on this series of processors is too high, so we can't overclock any higher.
Quote:


> This thread has closing up on 11,000 posts. Do you know how many times I've had this kind of conversation before? A person that is willing to seriously argue this point is already beyond debating. I'm not responding to you on this topic any further unless you provide something that totally blows my mind. Unlikely, because as I said, 11,000 posts. There is always the option to make your own guide if you're inclined. I'll leave this alone while I'm still civil. This is for your benefit and for my benefit.


Of course you can do what you want, I am not saying anything that will blow your mind.


----------



## davwman

Seems I might be on to something with my 4770k. I was having stability problems at 4.7ghz yesterday under stress tests. Played with voltages some more today and successfully ran Intel xtu benchmark and 10 passes of x264 with 1.25 vid and vcin at 1.915v. I'm shooting for 50 passes of x264 right now and so far so good.


----------



## davwman

Also found that uncore is where my true instability comes from when. So for now I'm just focusing on CPU speed and will play with uncore after all is said and done. Is there a correlation between high CPU multis and uncore? Meaning that the higher the multi the lower the uncore that is needed. If that makes any sense.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> Yes I am saying that and I did provide evidence - I can get a stable overclock against 1.184V *fixed* with non-AVX tests, but with p95 v28. it is not stable. However it is with AVX adjusted ot 1.2V non-avx load/1.216V AVX. This might not apply to everyone and I stated that in my earlier post.


I'm little lost so just trying to understand this (I bolded the key word in your post).

I'm reading the above as you're using Manual (or fixed whatever it's called on other boards) - not adaptive or offset. Right? Then you say that X programs run fine @ 1.184v (say x264 Cinebench, etc) but prime falls over. To get prime working you needed to increase your volts to 1.216v or so?

If all of the above is true then where's the argument? Prime just needed/wanted ~0.03v more than any other program. Overall, there is no crazy ~0.08-0.1v voltage jump in manual/fixed regardless what program you run.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Myself, I am not throttled at 1.25V. In your example if you are unstable at linpack at 1.25V then raise it until you are stable and you won't be at 1.15V. You will only hit those high volts when running something like linpack. But I said this wasn't for everybody. In my case the increase is not 0.1V, but .016-.02V. This boost in voltage obviously varies.


If you can run linpack at 1.25v+ and get gflops way over 200, i'd like to see a screenshot - my high end air throttles too









The ~0.02 increase is normal, the 0.1 is usually from adaptive voltage. AFAIK everybody gets such increase with adaptive


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> If you can run linpack at 1.25v+ and get gflops way over 200, i'd like to see a screenshot - my high end air throttles too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ~0.02 increase is normal, the 0.1 is usually from adaptive voltage. AFAIK everybody gets such increase with adaptive


If you'd *read* my posts and look at the screenshots you would see that I do not get 0.1V I only get 0.016-0.032 with adaptive.

I am not talking about the normal rise ogf the core above VID, I am talking about the delta rise when using AVX. That is the point, not everyone gets such a rise, so don't take it for granted.

-


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> If you'd *read* my posts and look at the screenshots you would see that I do not get 0.1V I only get 0.016-0.032 with adaptive.
> 
> I am not talking about the normal rise ogf the core above VID, I am talking about the delta rise when using AVX. That is the point, not everyone gets such a rise, so don't take it for granted.
> 
> -


it scales with voltage. lower vcore lower adaptive voltage boost. On my board at 1.38volts it will run up to 1.49v I remember because it scared the crap outta me.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> If you'd *read* my posts and look at the screenshots you would see that I do not get 0.1V I only get 0.016-0.032 with adaptive.


BIOS set to x39 @ 1.2v and Adaptive.

First picture is using Cinebench, it's asking for 1.184v which is little weird seeing as that's less than what I've put in BIOS.

Cinebench 15:


Second picture is using Prime 28.5, it's asking for 1.264v which is exactly that expected ~0.08v (1.184v + 0.08v) increase when using Adaptive.

Prime 28.5:


Nothing new to see here.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> it scales with voltage. lower vcore lower adaptive voltage boost. On my board at 1.38volts it will run up to 1.49v I remember because it scared the crap outta me.


Thanks for that. Now that makes a little sense. I could not test mine at higher voltages because I lost the lottery and have air cooling. Only thing I could try momentarily was to raise the power to 130W by running P95 v28 small fft, and it didn't scale with power, and 4.2 vs 4.3 GHz, which I didn't see a difference.

It doesn't scale linearly though, in that case.
-


----------



## Caos

WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR

means you need a little more than vcore?


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caos*
> 
> WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR
> 
> means you need a little more than vcore?


Normally, yes. Although it could also be uncore/cache, depending on what you have that set for.


----------



## Caos

ok thanks Forceman

this is my configuration after error.



settings in red circle, the left in automatic or leave it to x43


----------



## Cyro999

^add a bit of vcore, leave those settings auto (afaik)


----------



## Caos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> ^add a bit of vcore, leave those settings auto (afaik)


ok thanks.


----------



## JackNaylorPE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> You can put a smiley face on it, but I get this feeling you are calling me a liar, so you know what you can do with that.
> 
> I was reporting that
> 
> 1. There are more than one way to skin a cat - that using offset or adaptive voltage with P95 is a viable alternative to fixed voltage and has its advantages
> 2. That 1344k P95 is a good stability test that is very good at uncovering instabilities without driving temperatures through the roof
> 3. That Intel doesn't do things capriciously - there is a reason there is a core voltage boost under heavy floating point loads.
> 
> I don't give a rat's a$$ whether you believe me or whether you are seeing 0.1V boost under AVX. \
> I only supplied some data points that I would think would help others, in particular I was trying to help you, so don't be such a jerk.
> 
> I am seeing, from the lack of comprehension/understanding in the replies here, that this is probably hopeless
> 
> -


Was not suggesting that you are lying. In the course of my work, I am responsible for setting up testing programs for large power and water treatment plants. The first step in any test which produces an unusual result is confirmation. When two tests produce widely varying results, the next step is verifying the test conditions were identical. When hundreds of tests are performed and only one produces a widely varying result, the logical procedure is to insure that the test conditions and variables were the same. Again, wasn't suggesting you were lying but my best guesses were:

1. Your test system has AVX instructions disabled via the OS or some other means. Seen MS posts on how to enable, tho don't remember any about disabling

2. You had discovered some combination of BIOS settings which bypassed the PCUs hard coding of the adaptive voltage boost or made the CPU not recognize that AVX instructions were present

3. The test did not, for whatever reason, use AVX instructions.

4. The test you were quoting was done under Manual voltage control rather than Adaptive.

In response to the initial posting of your results, I took my time to run a 42 multiplier to see if I could duplicate your result at 42/42 under adaptive .... took all of 3-4 minutes of my time to run that portion of the RoG test. When I asked you to do the same, I didn't think you would see this 3-4 minute effort as a major imposition on your time. If after rerunning the test, making sure that adaptive was in fact selected and max voltages were being recorded, if you produced an identical result, then we'd have quite a mystery on our hands.....one that I hoped we could, thru a collaborative effort, eventually solve. I did not expect a name calling rant for wondering how you were able to obtain a result that AFAIK, no one else has ever been able to duplicate.

If you are unwilling to conduct the 4 minute test, nor link to another test result showing the expected boost under adaptive, I will ask you to forgive myself and anyone else in the community who remains skeptical ..... more so given this response. Since Intel has hard coded this behavior into the CPU, MoBo manufacturers are telling us that it's unavoidable and no one else that I have found has ever been able to duplicate your result under Adaptive Control, I can only assume that, rather than an attempt to deceive, something merely went unnoticed. I'd love to be wrong as I'd be very anxious to know how one can use Adaptive and have some control over this 0.1 V boost that everyone else is seeing when using Adaptive when AVX is present.

I assume that Intel knew what they were doing when they put the 0.1v response to AVX in there.... I'd still like to know how "appropriate" the 0.1 is, ..... like when experimenting with LLC on SB, after hours of testing found that High was perfectly acceptable for some of my OCs while others req'd Ultra High. I expect we'll see AVX showing up in more and more programs and even games as time goes on. To my mind stress testing with and without AVX instruction is valuable.....obviously more so if you know you are going to be using something that will use it. The only thing I'd argue against is using AVX equipped synthetic benches w/o being aware of what effect they can have. For example after a successful run at 1.4volts under manual control, I wouldn't switch to adaptive, start up a synthetic bench w/ AVX, hit the "Stress test for 12 hours" button, shut the light in the office, head off to my bedroom to go to sleep assuming that the worse thing I am gonna see is a 0.0X voltage boost.


----------



## lilchronic

my new 4770k sucks







4.4ghz @ 1.25v batch # L345B842


----------



## DarkReign32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> my new 4770k sucks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.4ghz @ 1.25v batch # L345B842


PFFT! 4.4GHz @ 1.38v. I win.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkReign32*
> 
> PFFT! 4.4GHz @ 1.38v. I win.


damn thats pretty bad
...........i want haswell refresh already


----------



## tatmMRKIV

I want intel to come out with a chip that OCs well period... I like my 3930k but it has no IMC and IVY-e has suuch a low ceiling
sure I can bench memory with haswell but barely any of these mobos support x16 past a single card


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackNaylorPE*
> 
> Was not suggesting that you are lying. In the course of my work, I am responsible for setting up testing programs for large power and water treatment plants. The first step in any test which produces an unusual result is confirmation. When two tests produce widely varying results, the next step is verifying the test conditions were identical. When hundreds of tests are performed and only one produces a widely varying result, the logical procedure is to insure that the test conditions and variables were the same. Again, wasn't suggesting you were lying but my best guesses were:
> 
> 1. Your test system has AVX instructions disabled via the OS or some other means. Seen MS posts on how to enable, tho don't remember any about disabling
> 
> 2. You had discovered some combination of BIOS settings which bypassed the PCUs hard coding of the adaptive voltage boost or made the CPU not recognize that AVX instructions were present
> 
> 3. The test did not, for whatever reason, use AVX instructions.
> 
> 4. The test you were quoting was done under Manual voltage control rather than Adaptive.


None of the above.
Quote:


> In response to the initial posting of your results, I took my time to run a 42 multiplier to see if I could duplicate your result at 42/42 under adaptive .... took all of 3-4 minutes of my time to run that portion of the RoG test. When I asked you to do the same, I didn't think you would see this 3-4 minute effort as a major imposition on your time. If after rerunning the test, making sure that adaptive was in fact selected and max voltages were being recorded, if you produced an identical result, then we'd have quite a mystery on our hands.....one that I hoped we could, thru a collaborative effort, eventually solve. I did not expect a name calling rant for wondering how you were able to obtain a result that AFAIK, no one else has ever been able to duplicate.


Give me a break, I know when I am running adaptive mode and of course I verify it with AI suite. Why should I run a test I have already run. I posted the results.

I already posted the boost I get under under adaptive. The whole reason I posted is because it is not what has been suggested in all the guides. If you choose not to believe me, then I don't really care.
Quote:


> I can only assume that, rather than an attempt to deceive, something merely went unnoticed. I'd love to be wrong as I'd be very anxious to know how one can use Adaptive and have some control over this 0.1 V boost that everyone else is seeing when using Adaptive when AVX is present.


Or you could assume that it is right and figure out what that means, instead of assuming people are wrong. Is this the way these forums operate, people assuming other people are idiots? I am a very careful and methodical person when it comes to testing. It comes from my experimental physics background, I don't make mistakes like you are suggesting. There are no magical knobs I could have twisted or anything stupid I could have done, sorry.

If you can think of something concrete for me to look into that you think might explain the low boost and that makes sense, then I would investigate. But don't bother me with
1. Checking active/fixed mode
2. Suggestions that AVX is somehow disabled (unless you can explain how I can run P95, and how I can generate 90c+ temps and 130W in small fft)

I was only providing some, what I was hoping, useful information that I hadn't seen in these forums. I didn't expect to get the third degree, and it is very non-productive. If this is what to expect from these forum, then really I won't waste my time contributing anymore. I will again repeat the information I found fiddling around that I hadn't seen elsewhere in these forum and this is the last I will respond to this sub-thread.

1. You can test for stability against the advanced AVX2 instructions with P95 28.x (x being 5 now) without hitting high temps using 1344l 1344l FFT
2. Don't take the 0.1V boost using AVX as a given, for me the mosr I see is .02V.
3. If you want a fully stable overclock running adaptive mode, then test in adaptive mode with AVX2 (p95 28.x). This is obvious. You might have to give up
full stability to get high overclocks, especially if you get that 0.1V boost, and you have to be careful and expect up to that boost.


----------



## angelotti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> my new 4770k sucks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.4ghz @ 1.25v batch # L345B842


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkReign32*
> 
> PFFT! 4.4GHz @ 1.38v. I win.


I can do better! 42 @ 1.275V
Can't do 43 even with 1.320V. I don't think it's the CPU though.., most likely the mobo.


----------



## DarkReign32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> damn thats pretty bad
> ...........i want haswell refresh already


I can't complain too much. I picked it up from my friend for $200. He played the lottery....he did a little better but still lost in the long run lol.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

No one wins in the chip lottery.. You just do a little better each time....

2nd chip I lottod does 4.5 at 1.32 but its not stable it just works


----------



## no1youknow

4.4 @ 1.37 can confirm it sucks


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Literally the only reason I have one is cuz I needed to replace a PC and I wanted to OC ddr3 past 2500mhz


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> No one wins in the chip lottery.. You just do a little better each time....


my first chip did 4.7 @ 1.375v
second chip did [email protected] 1.3v
third chip did 4.6 @ 1.275
forth chip did 4.7 @ 1.3v
5th chip does 4.4 @ 1.25v


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Or in some cases worse lol. I found a chip that did 4.5 3nd try and stuck with it cuz I knew I wouldn't find better

My mobo may be flaky as well because it literally only boots at 4.5. first chip did 4.8 but was damaged so I sold it my mobo stopped posting completely with it

Asrock z87m OCF

At this point I am just waiting for ddr4 or a golden 4930k to surface


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> my first chip did 4.7 @ 1.375v
> second chip did [email protected] 1.3v
> third chip did 4.6 @ 1.275
> forth chip did 4.7 @ 1.3v
> 5th chip does 4.4 @ 1.25v


Next time it'll be 4.3.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Next time it'll be 4.3.


i hope not


----------



## Elyminator

I got 4.3 @1.35 on an asrock m ocf is this a motherboard related trend starting


----------



## tatmMRKIV

if it doesn't post on anything else even lower clock by a few multipliers I would say so.. supposed to be an amazing OCing board though.. It has a good waranty..


----------



## Elyminator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> if it doesn't post on anything else even lower clock by a few multipliers I would say so.. supposed to be an amazing OCing board though.. It has a good waranty..


I've had instability issues at every turn. I thought I just was either bad at haswell or my processor was just awesome.. but i've seen quite a few people on the mocf with issues of some sort. seating memory is another. unfortunately I don't have anything else to test with.


----------



## Krulani

What is the highest voltage you guys recommend running at 24/7 under water?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krulani*
> 
> What is the highest voltage you guys recommend running at 24/7 under water?


Well, you know my opinion already. 1.4v or under if you rather be more cautious.


----------



## lilchronic

the z87m oc formula is a fantastic board you just need a good chip and this board can push it to the limits ive had no problems with this board

got my chip up to 4.5ghz now with 1.3v seems pretty stable so far


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Well, you know my opinion already. 1.4v or under if you rather be more cautious.


yeah 1.4v if you're dellided
1.3v if you have not dellided


----------



## angelotti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elyminator*
> 
> I got 4.3 @1.35 on an asrock m ocf is this a motherboard related trend starting


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> the z87m oc formula is a fantastic board you just need a good chip and this board can push it to the limits ive had no problems with this board
> 
> got my chip up to 4.5ghz now with 1.3v seems pretty stable so far


What i was saying earlier *"Can't do 43 even with 1.320V. I don't think it's the CPU though.., most likely the mobo"*, was about an asrock MB. Z87*M* Extreme4.
I think the *M* in the title stands for '*HTPC board/OC unfriendly*'.
LLC only has 'enable/disable' instead of 1 to 5
Input voltage (VCCIN) defaults to 1.9. If i drop it to 1.85 at 41/1.250V it bsod's under load. It probably needs 1.9V and over for any OC.
C6 & C7 enabled together bsod under load, which is weird since they deal with idle and sleep voltages (as far as i know), and i am stable at idle and sleep/wake with them on.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angelotti*
> 
> What i was saying earlier *"Can't do 43 even with 1.320V. I don't think it's the CPU though.., most likely the mobo"*, was about an asrock MB. Z87*M* Extreme4.
> I think the *M* in the title stands for '*HTPC board/OC unfriendly*'.
> LLC only has 'enable/disable' instead of 1 to 5
> Input voltage (VCCIN) defaults to 1.9. If i drop it to 1.85 at 41/1.250V it bsod's under load. It probably needs 1.9V and over for any OC.
> C6 & C7 enabled together bsod under load, which is weird since they deal with idle and sleep voltages (as far as i know), and i am stable at idle and sleep/wake with them on.


sounds like you have a dud chip.................... z87m (M) stands for Micro ATX the extreme 4 should have no problems pushing the chip to it's max on air or water the OC formula really stands out with ln2 and other extreme cooling situations

leave vccin @ 1.9v thats fine if you cant get 4.3Ghz with 1.32v try upping the vccin to 2.0v see if that help stabalize and vcore up to 1.35v.....


----------



## tatmMRKIV

I dunno I can do 32M pi c9 2800 on air so mobo can't be that bad
I never have many issues getting the ram seated but I know that for low cas stuff they fail for no reason above dual channel sometimes
i have alot of issues OCing with more than 2 sticks at a time

really just waiting to get a gold 4930k I guess. I doubt ddr3 will go through another platform


----------



## scipher99

Hey good catch on the volts I have been out in the field training we have had a bunch of new stryker sent to our unit.Yeah your right I forgot to lower the volts back down after running it at 5GHZ for 48 hr stress test that it passed.Thanks for the good eye and catching that for me.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> my new 4770k sucks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.4ghz @ 1.25v batch # L345B842


Oh no! It's just about average! D:









Quote:


> my first chip did 4.7 @ 1.375v
> second chip did [email protected] 1.3v
> third chip did 4.6 @ 1.275
> forth chip did 4.7 @ 1.3v
> 5th chip does 4.4 @ 1.25v


four above average chips and an average one, you're not doing too bad


----------



## angelotti

Quote:


> z87m (M) stands for Micro ATX


I know what *M* stands for.., i was just being sarcastic.
Quote:


> if you cant get 4.3Ghz with 1.32v try upping the vccin to 2.0v


I've tried that already, and lots more. That is what i have been doing for 10 weeks.
I gave up on it. I will sit on the 42 @ 1.275V until i have the time to switch back to may old sandy that does 48 while being 8-10° cooler on prime.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angelotti*
> 
> I know what *M* stands for.., i was just being sarcastic.
> I've tried that already, and lots more. That is what i have been doing for 10 weeks.
> I gave up on it. I will sit on the 42 @ 1.275V until i have the time to switch back to may old sandy that does 48 while being 8-10° cooler on prime.


I had this problem with my 4770K.
It wouldn't go past 42. With 1.3v.
I messed around with the bios, had no idea what I was doing now it's at 4.5 with 1.33v


----------



## VeliManne

http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-thread-with-statistics/10900#post_21918731

An update.

Well, filling out the form was supposed to be a simple job, and still I a managed to mess it up. I noticed the other mistakes, as I started to wonder why my Vcore is so close to my VID. Almost eryone else has a noticeable cap between them. As I was filling out the form, I forgot that I ran IBT with 1.250 VID.

So I decided that I'm going test 1.260 VID with IBT again. Who knows, It just might crash. I also took HWMonitor along. I'm no expert, but seems little funny.



Apologies to Darkwizzie. I hope you find all the necessary ,and this time the real ,information below.

Username: VeliManne
CPU Model: i5-4670k
Core Multiplier: 45
CPU VID: 1.260
Vcore: 1.280
Uncore Multiplier: 43
Uncore Voltage: 1.230
Cooling Solution: NH-D14
Stability Test: IBT-very high 20 runs, Prime95 27.9.1 1344-1344 ~1 hour. XTU-stress 8 hours
Batch Number: Costa Rica 3316b767
Ram Speed: 1600 MHz, 9 9 9 27 XMP
Ram Voltage: 1.65
Input Voltage: 1.872
LLC Setting: Level 8
Motherboard: Asus Z87-A


----------



## JackNaylorPE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> None of the above.
> Give me a break, I know when I am running adaptive mode and of course I verify it with AI suite. Why should I run a test I have already run. I posted the results.
> 
> I already posted the boost I get under under adaptive. The whole reason I posted is because it is not what has been suggested in all the guides. If you choose not to believe me, then I don't really care.
> Or you could assume that it is right and figure out what that means, instead of assuming people are wrong. Is this the way these forums operate, people assuming other people are idiots? I am a very careful and methodical person when it comes to testing. It comes from my experimental physics background, I don't make mistakes like you are suggesting. There are no magical knobs I could have twisted or anything stupid I could have done, sorry.
> 
> If you can think of something concrete for me to look into that you think might explain the low boost and that makes sense, then I would investigate. But don't bother me with
> 1. Checking active/fixed mode
> 2. Suggestions that AVX is somehow disabled (unless you can explain how I can run P95, and how I can generate 90c+ temps and 130W in small fft)
> 
> I was only providing some, what I was hoping, useful information that I hadn't seen in these forums. I didn't expect to get the third degree, and it is very non-productive. If this is what to expect from these forum, then really I won't waste my time contributing anymore. I will again repeat the information I found fiddling around that I hadn't seen elsewhere in these forum and this is the last I will respond to this sub-thread.
> 
> 1. You can test for stability against the advanced AVX2 instructions with P95 28.x (x being 5 now) without hitting high temps using 1344l 1344l FFT
> 2. Don't take the 0.1V boost using AVX as a given, for me the mosr I see is .02V.
> 3. If you want a fully stable overclock running adaptive mode, then test in adaptive mode with AVX2 (p95 28.x). This is obvious. You might have to give up
> full
> stability to get high overclocks, especially if you get that 0.1V boost, and you have to be careful and expect up to that boost.


I have run full avx tests including Real Bench, AIDA and a 6 hour test P95 28.4 yesterday with all fans disabled. I by no means consider prime95 stability as "essential" or a reliable indicator of **system** stability under actual programs / games but I do like to run it to perform certain tasks and make certain determinations / readings. Interestingly enough, after the 6 hours of prime95, I also ran RoG Real Bench for a few hours followed by a Furmark run for a GPU temp test. Gathered a lot of great data but after all of this, my son played Battlefield 4 and BSOD'd within 15 minutes. Hopefully tonite, will be able to set aside sometime and track down the (memory management) problem

For each build I do, I create and save various BIOS profiles each designed for specific conditions. These include various combinations of multiplier, cache ratio, voltages and other parameters..... The default of 24/7 boot is a step down from my max OC at 45 multiplier / 42 cache ratio ..... also have a 46/46, 46/43 and 45/45 but use the 45/42 as i get the same test scores as 45/45. Finally I have a 44/42, 42/39 which i use for troubleshooting and AVX and finally a stock profile for final testing when all else fails.

As for the 2 minute test I asked you to do, (I actually went back and did it again to check). You certainly have the right not to look at it. However, as far as I have been able to determine, your result remains unique in all of computerdom and since the people who build the CPUs, and the MoBos they go in, are all saying it's unalterable, until someone else comes in and say "No, this happens to me to", I'll have to assume that you have the only CPU that exhibits this behavior and any time investment in further study would not be productive.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackNaylorPE*
> 
> I have run full avx tests including Real Bench, AIDA and a 6 hour test P95 28.4 yesterday with all fans disabled. I by no means consider prime95 stability as "essential" or a reliable indicator of **system** stability under actual programs / games but I do like to run it to perform certain tasks and make certain determinations / readings. Interestingly enough, after the 6 hours of prime95, I also ran RoG Real Bench for a few hours followed by a Furmark run for a GPU temp test. Gathered a lot of great data but after all of this, my son played Battlefield 4 and BSOD'd within 15 minutes. Hopefully tonite, will be able to set aside sometime and track down the (memory management) problem
> 
> For each build I do, I create and save various BIOS profiles each designed for specific conditions. These include various combinations of multiplier, cache ratio, voltages and other parameters..... The default of 24/7 boot is a step down from my max OC at 45 multiplier / 42 cache ratio ..... also have a 46/46, 46/43 and 45/45 but use the 45/42 as i get the same test scores as 45/45. Finally I have a 44/42, 42/39 which i use for troubleshooting and AVX and finally a stock profile for final testing when all else fails.
> 
> As for the 2 minute test I asked you to do, (I actually went back and did it again to check). You certainly have the right not to look at it. However, as far as I have been able to determine, your result remains unique in all of computerdom and since the people who build the CPUs, and the MoBos they go in, are all saying it's unalterable, until someone else comes in and say "No, this happens to me to", I'll have to assume that you have the only CPU that exhibits this behavior and any time investment in further study would not be productive.


It is highly recommended not to use Furmark or OC Scanner with GTX 780s because the cards may be damaged by those programs.

BF4 is an awesome stress test. I can pass loop after loop of x264 but I had to up VID by .055v to get BF4 stable.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackNaylorPE*
> 
> I have run full avx tests including Real Bench, AIDA and a 6 hour test P95 28.4 yesterday with all fans disabled. I by no means consider prime95 stability as "essential" or a reliable indicator of **system** stability under actual programs / games but I do like to run it to perform certain tasks and make certain determinations / readings. Interestingly enough, after the 6 hours of prime95, I also ran RoG Real Bench for a few hours followed by a Furmark run for a GPU temp test. Gathered a lot of great data but after all of this, my son played Battlefield 4 and BSOD'd within 15 minutes. Hopefully tonite, will be able to set aside sometime and track down the (memory management) problem


Certainly if you are not stable byprime95, you are not fully stable.
Quote:


> As for the 2 minute test I asked you to do, (I actually went back and did it again to check). You certainly have the right not to look at it. However, as far as I have been able to determine, and since the people who build the CPUs, and the MoBos they go in, are all saying it's unalterable, until someone else comes in and say "No, this happens to me to", I'll have to assume that you have the only CPU that exhibits this behavior and any time investment in further study would not be productive.


How could _you_ possibly even begin to make such a determination That is absurd.

Sorry, I can't take that statement seriously. Firstly, certainly you can't speak for everybody's results to be able to make a statement like "your result remains unique in all of computerdom". That is just BS. Second, you can't speak for all of the people who built the CPUs and the Motherboards, and certainly the few that say this can only generalize, they have a handful of CPUs.

I am sure there are many like me that have read these guides that propagate this +0.1V and just assumed that would be what they will get and never really checked it. I am confident that I am not "special". I just happened to try adaptive and recognize the small difference. Most people don't I expect.

Here, this is my chip running small FFT under P95 V25.11, which does not have AVX instructions. The 1.2V is what I see with AIDA64 CPU only as well. This is the non-AVX base test. I have included the TPU window so that you can see I am running in adaptive mode just specially for you.

P95_V25_11_SM_FFT.JPG 402k .JPG file


And here is running P95 V28.5 1344K, 1344K FFT . The core voltage is between .016 and .032V higher than the non-AVX.

P95_V28_5_1344L.JPG 381k .JPG file


These were snipped at 100% load. I used AI Suite to illustrate the adaptive overclock. Same thing for HWINFO64, max vcore is 1.232, but fluctuates between 1.216 and 1.232, so I assume it is about hallway between.

And to cement what you have asked me to do is not particularly enlightening or adding anything, I downloaded that crappy Hwinfo. Same results, VID=1.184, non-AVX 1.2v max:

hwmon.JPG 237k .JPG file


----------



## error-id10t

Alright, I'll download crappy AI SUITE to see what it shows. I've already shown what it does and I know your response to that - but remember, you're the odd one out. Nobody here has ever shown what you're showing re: adaptive.

What I do find odd though on your pictures is that the Prime 25.11 is supposedly 1 degrees hotter than your 28.5 run. 25.11 ran for seconds compared to your 28.5 screenshot, I know AI SUITE is at least 10 degrees off so your temps in both pictures apparently is ~60 degrees.

edit: figured I don't want crapware on my computer so I didn't install it. Instead I ran Prime 25.11 vs. 28.5 in Manual mode x39 @ 1.2v. There was a 10 degree difference. Max. Temp shown was under 28.5 and of course current temp is while 25.11 is running.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Alright, I'll download crappy AI SUITE to see what it shows. I've already shown what it does and I know your response to that - but remember, you're the odd one out. Nobody here has ever shown what you're showing re: adaptive.
> 
> What I do find odd though on your pictures is that the Prime 25.11 is supposedly 1 degrees hotter than your 28.5 run. 25.11 ran for seconds compared to your 28.5 screenshot, I know AI SUITE is at least 10 degrees off so your temps in both pictures apparently is ~60 degrees.
> 
> edit: figured I don't want crapware on my computer so I didn't install it. Instead I ran Prime 25.11 vs. 28.5 in Manual mode x39 @ 1.2v. There was a 10 degree difference. Max. Temp shown was under 28.5 and of course current temp is while 25.11 is running.


I ran small FTT with P95 v25.11 but 1344k with V28.5. The small FTT without AVX runs a bit hotter than 1344 with AVX. If I ran small FTT with v28.5 I would get temps in the mid 80s - 90 (same vcore though).


----------



## tatmMRKIV

AIsuite is just bad


----------



## GeneO

So?


----------



## overclocktr

İntel i5 4670k serisi, 4.4 GHZ stabil çalışıyor



<3 TR <3


----------



## overclocktr

İntel i5 4670k 4.4 GHZ










TR


----------



## overclocktr

İntel i5 4670k serisi, 4.4 GHZ stabil çalışıyor

t

thumb.gif TR thumb.gif


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overclocktr*
> 
> İntel i5 4670k serisi, 4.4 GHZ stabil çalışıyor
> 
> 
> 
> <3 TR <3


Username:
CPU Model:
Core Multiplier: [If you used Blck strap, put what Blck and mention your resulting frequency]
CPU VID: This is the CPU core voltage value you input into BIOS.
Vcore: This is the CPU Vcore reading from Hwinfo or HWMonitor under load. "Load" depends on what you're stressing.
Uncore Multiplier:
Uncore Voltage:
Cooling Solution:
Stability Test: [Any test is OK, synthetic or not. List how long test is run.]
Batch Number: [Malay or Costa Rica chip? Please list the entire batch number if you can.]
Ram Speed: [Timings if you know them.]
Ram Voltage: [If stock, ignore this.]
Input Voltage: [aka VCCIN, Vrin, Eventual Input Voltage]
LLC Setting: [If you didn't change default, say AUTO]
Motherboard: [Optional. Not required to be charted, not required for picture verification.]


----------



## coelacanth

@Darkwizzie, when's the next chart update?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> @Darkwizzie, when's the next chart update?


I'll do it right now.


----------



## overclocktr

Username:OvverclockTr
CPU Model:İ5 4670k
Core Multiplier: 44
CPU VID: 1,280 + (cpu core voltage offset 0,0600) =1.336 voltage
Vcore: 1,280 voltage
Uncore Multiplier:38
Uncore Voltage: Auoto
Cooling Solution: Noktua DH 14















Stability Test: prime 95, aidata 64
Batch Number: [Malay or Costa Rica chip
Ram Speed: 1600 Mhz
Ram Voltage: Auoto
Input Voltage: [aka VCCIN, 1.9 voltage
LLC Setting: defaut
Motherboard: Msı z87 Mpower


----------



## hyp36rmax

Interesting!


----------



## overclocktr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> Interesting!


Yes


----------



## JackNaylorPE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> Certainly if you are not stable byprime95, you are not fully stable.
> How could _you_ possibly even begin to make such a determination That is absurd.


I have no fixation that requires me to be 100% prime95 stable. I have a Porsche 911, when I bought the last set of tires for it, the shop extolled on the virtues of having my tires balanced to be stable at 200 mph and how lucky i was that he had this equipment as most shops only do to 120 or 150 mph.... I don't feel the need to be 100% prime95 stable for the same reason I don't "need" to have my tires stable at 200mph. My system is prime95 stable after 8 hours, every one so far has at my 24/7 profiles, but I'd be no more upset if it wasn't and it consistently failed after 6 hours than I would be if my tires were only rated for 100 mph..... don't break 75 mph..... It may give you a sense of personal satisfaction being 12 hour prime 95 stable or having your tires 200 mph stable but as long as the system doesn't crash when I use it for what I do with it and my car's steering wheel isn't wobbling / shaking and the tires are glued tot he road when driving the speeds i use it at, then I'm satisfied.

However, if my highest OC profile requires a VID setting of 1.375 and hits voltage peaks of 1.424 ..... and shoots up over 1,5 volts when AVX instructions are present...... then that system will never see Prime95 for any longer than it took for me to see that voltage peak. Rather than obsess over being prime95 stable, I'll just sit tight in the knowledge that it runs everything I throw at it and I can enjoy the extra speed. If I wanna run something with AVX, then I will reboot and select a profile that doesn't generate anything over 1.45.
Quote:


> Sorry, I can't take that statement seriously. Firstly, certainly you can't speak for everybody's results to be able to make a statement like "your result remains unique in all of computerdom". That is just BS. Second, you can't speak for all of the people who built the CPUs and the Motherboards, and certainly the few that say this can only generalize, they have a handful of CPUs.


What did I give you ?.... MoBo manufacturer's statement hat it's unavoidable .... bunch of other users posting their experience..... how many you got duplicating your results ?

I have searched dozens of sites and read 100s of posts, Asus TS tells me it can't happen, and yes they have tested 1000s of CPUs ..... given the weight of evidence one each side, I' don't see any possible ROI here in continuing to concern myself with this issue again till I see this feat duplicated.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeliManne*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-thread-with-statistics/10900#post_21918731
> 
> An update.
> 
> Well, filling out the form was supposed to be a simple job, and still I a managed to mess it up. I noticed the other mistakes, as I started to wonder why my Vcore is so close to my VID. Almost eryone else has a noticeable cap between them. As I was filling out the form, I forgot that I ran IBT with 1.250 VID.
> 
> So I decided that I'm going test 1.260 VID with IBT again. Who knows, It just might crash. I also took HWMonitor along. I'm no expert, but seems little funny.
> 
> 
> 
> Apologies to Darkwizzie. I hope you find all the necessary ,and this time the real ,information below.
> 
> Username: VeliManne
> CPU Model: i5-4670k
> Core Multiplier: 45
> CPU VID: 1.260
> Vcore: 1.280
> Uncore Multiplier: 43
> Uncore Voltage: 1.230
> Cooling Solution: NH-D14
> Stability Test: IBT-very high 20 runs, Prime95 27.9.1 1344-1344 ~1 hour. XTU-stress 8 hours
> Batch Number: Costa Rica 3316b767
> Ram Speed: 1600 MHz, 9 9 9 27 XMP
> Ram Voltage: 1.65
> Input Voltage: 1.872
> LLC Setting: Level 8
> Motherboard: Asus Z87-A


Quote:



> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> Left everything on auto (OC settings) and set turbo 44x , uncore @ 34x (which runs 40x). Extreme LLC.
> 
> 44x = 1.350v normal apps - games
> 44x = 1.422v Prime95 / LinX / IBT
> 
> 8 hours prime95 stable. Loving the idle voltage clocks, setting 85% minimum processor state gives me 1.172v @ 3ghz idle which is prefect for a power machine.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Akehage*
> 
> Ill post a screenshot, the reading in hw is slightly different from my 4770k, it seems to read vrin as vcore? I am not even done yet, Ill think I can reach 4.8-4.9 maybe on this one. Life is unfair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just bsod and temps where up slighly more (65). But still a nice one this I think.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> I have the median CPU. This was a statistically probable outcome.
> 
> Username: coelacanth
> CPU Model: 4770K
> Core Multiplier: 45
> CPU VID: 1.280v (Manual)
> Vcore: 1.312v (max under load)
> Uncore Multiplier: 42
> Uncore Voltage: 1.150v (Manual) (1.208v max under load)
> Cooling Solution: Phanteks PH-TC14PE with 2 120mm Cougar Vortex PWM push push
> Stability Test: x264 many 2 loop passes of loop 2, BF4, FC3, benching Valley and Heaven, several weeks of uptime
> Batch Number: 3319C235 (Costa Rica 2013 week 19)
> Ram Speed: 2400MHz 10-12-12-31 2T
> Ram Voltage: 1.65v (1.703v max under load)
> Input Voltage: 1.780v (1.840v max under load)
> LLC Setting: AUTO
> Motherboard: Asus Maximus VI Hero UEFI BIOS 1301


The above are charted.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angelotti*
> 
> Repacked. Included *log-free* version, for those who don't need one.
> 
> *http://www.mediafire.com/download/6pl2vodyakt0djq/x264_Stability_Test.7z*


So is this different than Forceman's original file?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Where's forcemans x264 loop.. I just rolled back my MC to v12 from v17 figured I'll see if it's worse or better.


There you go, 2 quotes up.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FractinJex*
> 
> Update for you DarkWiz
> 
> chip from previous post.... 3333C costa rica
> 
> 4.9ghz 1.46v load 1.475v adaptive Note: possibly could require more voltage will prly end up around 1.5v 24/7 stable
> 
> uncore 43x 1.21vv
> 
> Input V - initial 2.0v eventual 2.0v
> 
> System agent v + 0.300 something like 1.25v should be safe
> 
> IO + 0.150v
> 
> Extreme phase 140% cuurent value
> 
> ram 2400 MHz 1.655v
> 
> load temp during GW2 max 67c on cooler master glacer 240l - -
> 
> CLU
> 
> also to Note: I attempted to get 5ghz some what stable without any luck up to 1.55-1.57v and 2.1-.2.2 input voltage...she would still bsod/freeze pissed me off lol


You never listed stress test. You mind going off of the form on the first page?

Also keep in mind, if I chart something 4.8ghz and higher, people will be eyeing your OCs like a hawk. They see you without picture verification or some claims of x20 pass IBT very high or 8hr Prime, they're going to dismiss your OC. Not that you have any obligation to care, but this is for the sake of my chart.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostKauz*
> 
> Ill try to make this short but include enough info for a proper response.
> 
> Currently my 4770k is stable at the following:
> 
> Vcore: 1.25v
> Multiplier: x45
> Uncore: 35
> Uncore voltage: auto
> DRAM is at 1600 @ 1.65v
> Eventual Input Voltage is @ 1.75
> 
> I tried to increase the multiplier to 46 increasing vcore slightly all the way up to 1.3v while increasing the eventual input voltage per the instructions accordingling (ended up being 1.8v for 1.3vcore)
> 
> It still would not complete a pass of h.264 encoding on Realbench, always BSOD. im running Win 8 so I get those lame uninformational BSOD screens.
> 
> So can some one point me to the light here? What should i try tweaking to get past 4.5Ghz, im coming to ocn because 1.25v stable is decent i think and to increase it .05 and still not gain a 100mhz seems odd. I could be completely off here idk thats why im asking.
> 
> Thanks guys.
> 
> Any questions about the rig its my sig rig "the sith lord" and its the Asus Maximus VI Formula (rig builder screwed it up)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> lilchronic
> - 4770k Batch # L310B507 MALAY
> - 4.6Ghz 1.4v vid
> -uncore 4.4Ghz 1.32v vid
> -vccin 2.1v


Need more info from the above two - Lilchronic, so you got multiple CPUs - What do I do with your results?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doreguul*
> 
> Username: Doreguul
> CPU Model: Intel I5-4670k
> Core Multiplier: 46 x 99.98mhz
> CPU VID: 1.308
> Vcore: 1.308
> Uncore Multiplier: 40
> Uncore Voltage:
> Cooling Solution: custom loop with koolance 380i
> Stability Test: prime 95 / super pi
> Batch Number: Malaysia Bath # L345B803
> Ram Speed: 1866mhz CL 10
> Ram Voltage: 1.5
> Input Voltage: 1.74
> LLC Setting: STANDARD
> Motherboard: Gigabyte Sniper M5


You mind listing how long Prime was run?

Some of you will be getting a pm from me...


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overclocktr*
> 
> Username:OvverclockTr
> CPU Model:İ5 4670k
> Core Multiplier: 44
> CPU VID: 1,280 + (cpu core voltage offset 0,0600) =1.336 voltage
> Vcore: 1,280 voltage
> Uncore Multiplier:38
> Uncore Voltage: Auoto
> Cooling Solution: Noktua DH 14
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stability Test: prime 95, aidata 64
> Batch Number: [Malay or Costa Rica chip
> Ram Speed: 1600 Mhz
> Ram Voltage: Auoto
> Input Voltage: [aka VCCIN, 1.9 voltage
> LLC Setting: defaut
> Motherboard: Msı z87 Mpower


Charted - Mind listing how long the tests were run? If you have a picture, even better.


----------



## overclocktr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Charted - Mind listing how long the tests were run? If you have a picture, even better.




Charted








Tr


----------



## BoredErica

Oh I see, you're starting a stress run now? Cool!







Report back when done, this will help me a lot.


----------



## lilchronic

you dont have to chart my result just keep the one thats on there now . and once i get a better cpu ill post correctly..... i wont have this chip very long


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> you dont have to chart my result just keep the one thats on there now . and once i get a better cpu ill post correctly..... i wont have this chip very long


This is your... 5th CPU? Jeezus.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackNaylorPE*
> 
> I have no fixation that requires me to be 100% prime95 stable.


That is fine for you. I wrote that for someone who wants or needs to be stable in AVX, obviously not for you. You are not everyone.

And I have seen posts where people are getting voltage spikes in games that use AVX, and if your are not stable in AVX,, such games may crash.
Quote:


> However, if my highest OC profile requires a VID setting of 1.375 and hits voltage peaks of 1.424 ..... and shoots up over 1,5 volts when AVX instructions are present...... then that system will never see Prime95 for any longer than it took for me to see that voltage peak.
> Rather than obsess over being prime95 stable, I'll just sit tight in the knowledge that it runs everything I throw at it and I can enjoy the extra speed. If I wanna run something with AVX, then I will reboot and select a profile that doesn't generate anything over 1.45.


I don't know why you are even saying this, I said this won't work for everyone and probably not high overclocks. And I don't obsess over it either, I just got it pretty much for free.
Quote:


> What did I give you ?.... MoBo manufacturer's statement hat it's unavoidable .... bunch of other users posting their experience..... how many you got duplicating your results ?
> have searched dozens of sites and read 100s of posts, Asus TS tells me it can't happen, and yes they have tested 1000s of CPUs ..... given the weight of evidence one each side, I' don't see any possible ROI here in continuing to concern myself with this issue again till I see this feat duplicated.


You gave me a manufacturer that said a boost, of ~0.1v, is done on the Power Control Unit on the chip, and that this cannot be altered. The boost is clearly noted as approximate and I have shown it can be quite low. Do you think that manufacturer representative tested a lot of CPUs against this?
Saying that you couldn't find anything searching the web for something someone is probably not even checking is not very meaningful IMO. Doing a poll with a specific test might be. I may have a one in a million but you haven't provided sufficient information to show this. I think people should not take the 0.1V verbatim and not find out what it is for their chip in any case - if you are going to overclock, then you should know this information. So why do you so strenuously object to my suggesting that people should find out what boost they get on their processor?

I am through discussing this with you, all you have done is waste my time.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> That is fine for you. I wrote that for someone who wants or needs to be stable in AVX, obviously not for you. You are not everyone.
> 
> And I have seen posts where people are getting voltage spikes in games that use AVX, and if your are not stable in AVX,, such games may crash.
> 
> I don't know why you are even saying this, I said this won't work for everyone and probably not high overclocks. And I don't obsess over it either, I just got it pretty much for free.
> You gave me a manufacturer that said a boost, of ~0.1v, is done on the Power Control Unit on the chip, and that this cannot be altered. The boost is clearly noted as approximate and I have shown it can be quite low. Do you think that manufacturer representative tested a lot of CPUs against this?
> Saying that you couldn't find anything searching the web for something someone is probably not even checking is not very meaningful IMO. Doing a poll with a specific test might be. I may have a one in a million but you haven't provided sufficient information to show this. I think people should not take the 0.1V verbatim and not find out what it is for their chip in any case - if you are going to overclock, then you should know this information. So why do you so strenuously object to my suggesting that people should find out what boost they get on their processor?
> 
> I am through discussing this with you, all you have done is waste my time.


GeneO, how is your overclock going? Ready to chart or need more time?

---

*In other news,*

*Thread Update:*

I've set my OC back to my 4.5ghz setting. I'm running a huge battery of chess stuff last and this month and next month and if I wake up and I've bsoded, good game entire night of work! There goes 10 hours! I'm running hundreds and hundreds of hours of chess now.

If you don't know what the situation here is, I've run into instability on my x46/43 1.42/1.28 2.15v setting. Possible degradation but not 100% sure. Attempting to verify this by booting on a new OS on another hard drive and check if instability persists, rooting out software error which is possible. Average time til' bsode went from 1hr+ down to ~35 seconds on x264 which is a huge drop and is too large to account for any sort of sloppy original measurement/luck/etc.

For now I don't have time to deal with this, so I'll just turn this to x45 for now. If and when I find out there is no way to climb back to x46, it's time for me to retire my x46 setting and lower my OC on the chart.

I still have stuff written up on my tests for adaptive/c state testing from over 2 weeks ago since the troll ravaged the thread. Also, I still need to pm lots of people... lots of people. I'll get around to it... one day...


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I'll do it right now.


Thanks, @Darkwizzie, you are an hero of the internets.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> This is your... 5th CPU? Jeezus.


He's just copying Belial, prime95 for 6 months, use the cpu for a week then sell it for next gen of cpu









GJ on the degradation


----------



## BoredErica

Not quite yet confirmed. But if it is degraded than I'm in a unique position I think, to warn others of dangerous voltages.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> Thanks, @Darkwizzie, you are an hero of the internets.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> He's just copying Belial, prime95 for 6 months, use the cpu for a week then sell it for next gen of cpu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GJ on the degradation


ill never run prime95 it's useless

this was the first time i ran and the last time ill ever run it


ran 12 hours and crashed while i played crysis 3 when it first came out. yeah prime 95 is useless
.............prime95 stable thats it


----------



## BoredErica

I ran some prime just because I can. On 4.5, anyways. Oh, and I need to for testing purposes for the guide. And on and on and on. Accidently ran Prime on adaptive a few months back. Hit 1.5+v and bam, close to 100C, shut it down in a jiffy.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> GeneO, how is your overclock going? Ready to chart or need more time?


Oh this weekend, want to see if I can reasonably go 4.4GHz. I think I am already too hot or near to hot on air at 4.3 though, regardless of full stability


----------



## error-id10t

If you're planning on doing the 1344k run I think you've got plenty of temp headroom left.. though I'd double check the temps using another tool because I'm 99% sure AI SUITE still shows ~10 degrees less than "real" temp.


----------



## skydeaner

I bought a couple of 4770k's to see how well they overclock. oh and a 4670k

I can't get anything to be stable past 4.5.

I've got a 4770k that's a costa rica, one that is a Malaysia, and the 4670 is a Malaysia as well.

The malaysian cores were terrible. 4.4 was super hard to get to. The costa rica I run at 4.5 although if I had a custom loop I would probably run it higher. It also runs 4.5 at a much lower voltage than the Malays ran 4.4 at.

oooo better update my system hold on well until I figure out how to lol..

It is an asus sabertooth z87
2400mhz team extreme 4x4gb
gtx-770
H100i water cooler

I'm still messin with this chip though, it seems like it will be a winner I have 2 brand new pumps and am thinking about making a high pressure water cooling system for cpu only.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> If you're planning on doing the 1344k run I think you've got plenty of temp headroom left.. though I'd double check the temps using another tool because I'm 99% sure AI SUITE still shows ~10 degrees less than "real" temp.


Yes, thanks, AI suite gets the temperature from some probe off a nuvoton chip. On my motherboard it isn't reliable. It can vary between 10c between boots. Unfortunately that is what the motherboard/AISuite fan control runs off of.

I only use AI Suite for managing my fans. It is usually off (except the background fan control service) and I use HWInfo64 to monitor my temperatures and voltages (or realtemp).


----------



## Recr3ational

There seem to be a habit with the Malaysian batches. Though saying that mines Malaysian and run 4.5 at 1.33v. Still under average compare to the Costa Rica's. Now here's a question. Why is it that they're so different? Is it the way they make it or what?


----------



## Elyminator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> There seem to be a habit with the Malaysian batches. Though saying that mines Malaysian and run 4.5 at 1.33v. Still under average compare to the Costa Rica's. Now here's a question. Why is it that they're so different? Is it the way they make it or what?


I don't know that there is any true correlation between bad clockers and a specific region. I've got 4.3 on my costa rica chip and it won't go any further. we would need a significantly greater sample size to see if there is a real trend


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elyminator*
> 
> I don't know that there is any true correlation between bad clockers and a specific region. I've got 4.3 on my costa rica chip and it won't go any further. we would need a significantly greater sample size to see if there is a real trend


Some people are hypothesizing that maybe it's not just location, but also batch number as in the time period in which the CPU was made. So maybe August 15th CPUs are better than September's. That's even hard to prove though.


----------



## brutus090

In the interest of keeping the data updated, here's some updated chart info from me. The settings are mostly the same, just dialed a few things in here and there. Sadly, my stats are completely predictable so I don't change the averages and medians much







.

Username: Brutus090
CPU Model: 4770k
Core Multiplier:x 45
CPU VID: 1.280
Vcore: 1.296
Uncore Multiplier: x42
Uncore Voltage: 1.150
Cooling Solution: Phanteks TC14PE
Stability Test: Prime 27.9 Custom FFT 1344 1 hour, x264 for 60 passes
Batch Number: 3313B373
Ram Speed: Crucial Ballistix 1600 9-9-9-24
Input Voltage: 1.9001.850
LLC Setting: Highest (can't remember, but definitely not auto)
Motherboard: Asus Hero

I'd like to just throw it out there, although this maybe an old discussion point and no longer on the table, that I would definitely be interested in a second version of the original chart with more "strict" rules about both stress tests and general methodology...while I know getting a vast amount of users to help mess around and record data with their chips is unlikely, even just a solid handful of us using some standardized methods might produce interesting results.

Also, picture verification:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## no1youknow

My chip is from malaysia and it's pretty moody. wont go above 4.4 without an insane amount of vcore


----------



## mercinator16

Does anyone have the MSI GD65 mobo and have your 4770k set to 4.5GHz? Would you mind giving me your bios settings in full, I am having trouble keeping my rig from shutting down due to the settings being insufficient.


----------



## error-id10t

It won't help you, your chip is different. What you want to know is the problem and then increase whatever is needed. If you don't know your BSOD code then grab the bluescreenview program which will show it for you.


----------



## mercinator16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> It won't help you, your chip is different. What you want to know is the problem and then increase whatever is needed. If you don't know your BSOD code then grab the bluescreenview program which will show it for you.


Well, I dont mean the voltage settings, I was mainly talking about all the other settings.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brutus090*
> 
> In the interest of keeping the data updated, here's some updated chart info from me. The settings are mostly the same, just dialed a few things in here and there. Sadly, my stats are completely predictable so I don't change the averages and medians much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Username: Brutus090
> CPU Model: 4770k
> Core Multiplier:x 45
> CPU VID: 1.280
> Vcore: 1.296
> Uncore Multiplier: x42
> Uncore Voltage: 1.150
> Cooling Solution: Phanteks TC14PE
> Stability Test: Prime 27.9 Custom FFT 1344 1 hour, x264 for 60 passes
> Batch Number: 3313B373
> Ram Speed: Crucial Ballistix 1600 9-9-9-24
> Input Voltage: 1.900
> LLC Setting: Highest (can't remember, but definitely not auto)
> Motherboard: Asus Hero
> 
> I'd like to just throw it out there, although this maybe an old discussion point and no longer on the table, that I would definitely be interested in a second version of the original chart with more "strict" rules about both stress tests and general methodology...while I know getting a vast amount of users to help mess around and record data with their chips is unlikely, even just a solid handful of us using some standardized methods might produce interesting results.
> 
> Also, picture verification:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Updated


----------



## FractinJex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Some people are hypothesizing that maybe it's not just location, but also batch number as in the time period in which the CPU was made. So maybe August 15th CPUs are better than September's. That's even hard to prove though.


Something to add as well...a friend of mine is very knowledgable in the fabrication of processor's etc...we talked once about newer chips and batches etc...he told me at one point that certain locations or where the chip is frabricated can result in possibly better chips possibly one reason is say from costa rica they are fabricating the higher end chips including some haswells such as 4770k's 4670ks' and the non k models and server cpu's while Malaysia may only be producing haswell and lower end chips.

What this means is since they are also producing non k models such as the 4770 and 4770S which have been proven to be lower temp and almost all 4770's non k have very low vid's almost as if they are pick exclusively which they are most likely and the ones that don't make the cut are used as k models....mnean while in Malaysia they are simply pumping out allk haswell chips and not the higher end lower tdp ones....resulting is lower overall overhead (per wafer)...

(this is no way means the quality of the cpu is any less.)

also keep in mind all chips are tested...they aren't just created and tossed in the box...so when someone says they received a dead chip this is simply incorrect and they either damaged the chip prior to socketing or the motherboard killed the chip...

as long as the cpu pass's at the rated GHZ for X amount of time its boxed and shipped....does intel cherry pick cpu's yes they do how often hard to say.

from all the 4770ks I have used and gone thorugh I simply always get the costa rican batches...I have had one Malaysian chip that was good all other have been very poor overclockers.

the last 4 costa rican chips have all been able to do 4.7-4.8ghz below 1.5v average 1.45v 3333C batch


----------



## angelotti

...


----------



## BoredErica

I'll test is before the day ends. So I'm expecting higher stress and higher temps, right?


----------



## angelotti

...


----------



## BoredErica

3.5 + 10% = 3.5 = 0.35 = 3.85ghz right? Every single chip I've ever charted has past 4ghz...


----------



## angelotti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I'll test is before the day ends. So I'm expecting higher stress and higher temps, right?


Make a *1 run* test with the one on the first page *WHILE* logging with HWiNFO (make sure you only log the second pass), stop the loging when the run ends, and then do the same with this one. When that is done, compare the two logs with the 'LogViewer'
You can use the 'timeline' or statistics, whichever you prefer and look at the temps and cpu usage.


----------



## angelotti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> 3.5 + 10% = 3.5 = 0.35 = 3.85ghz right? Every single chip I've ever charted has past 4ghz...


I don't remember if it was specified, but i imagine it's:

3.9GHz + 10% (390MHz) = 4.29GHz for the i7
3.8GHz + 10% (380MHz) = 4.18GHz for the i5

And in my case it makes sens, because i can't get my 4670K at 43 stable even at 1.32V


----------



## BoredErica

Does the 4670 without the K turbo to 4.8 max? If so then yea, 34 + 10% makes no sense.


----------



## Elyminator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Some people are hypothesizing that maybe it's not just location, but also batch number as in the time period in which the CPU was made. So maybe August 15th CPUs are better than September's. That's even hard to prove though.


Well I believe that there is variation from batch to batch and that some batches are just better than others but i find that easier to believe than Malaysia just sucks at making cpu's while costa rica is the bomb (or something to that effect)


----------



## overclocktr

4670k kasası

















TR


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> 3.5 + 10% = 3.5 = 0.35 = 3.85ghz right? Every single chip I've ever charted has past 4ghz...


4770k does 3.9 one core, 3.7 4-core
4670k does 3.8 one core, 3.6 4-core

^iirc

VID is such a weird thing, though. I've seen chips automatically using over 1.2v, yet i did overnight prime blend 27.9 i think with 40x core (slow RAM though) using 1.07vcore set(~1.09 load vcore) and my chip isn't that great. 4.6 ht is sooooooooooooo awkward

That vcore value set, for 40x prime stable, was about what my chip used for x264 bench 5.0.1 on full stock, iirc.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elyminator*
> 
> Well I believe that there is variation from batch to batch and that some batches are just better than others but i find that easier to believe than Malaysia just sucks at making cpu's while costa rica is the bomb (or something to that effect)


when I was shopping around for mine I was hearing malays clocked higher like 4.8 and 4.9 but I suppose its more just findingg those one or 2 batches that don't blow


----------



## BoredErica

Well for starters, there are like double the amount of charted Malays vs Costa, just by luck alone Malay should have more in the top.

Cyro, I know.


----------



## Recr3ational

As a Malaysian,
I apologise for the work of my fellow brothers.
We'll do better next time.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brutus090*
> 
> In the interest of keeping the data updated, here's some updated chart info from me. The settings are mostly the same, just dialed a few things in here and there. Sadly, my stats are completely predictable so I don't change the averages and medians much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Username: Brutus090
> CPU Model: 4770k
> Core Multiplier:x 45
> CPU VID: 1.280
> Vcore: 1.296
> Uncore Multiplier: x42
> Uncore Voltage: 1.150
> Cooling Solution: Phanteks TC14PE
> Stability Test: Prime 27.9 Custom FFT 1344 1 hour, x264 for 60 passes
> Batch Number: 3313B373
> Ram Speed: Crucial Ballistix 1600 9-9-9-24
> Input Voltage: 1.900
> LLC Setting: Highest (can't remember, but definitely not auto)
> Motherboard: Asus Hero
> 
> I'd like to just throw it out there, although this maybe an old discussion point and no longer on the table, that I would definitely be interested in a second version of the original chart with more "strict" rules about both stress tests and general methodology...while I know getting a vast amount of users to help mess around and record data with their chips is unlikely, even just a solid handful of us using some standardized methods might produce interesting results.
> 
> Also, picture verification:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I have the same motherboard and my settings are almost identical to yours. 45x 1.280v, 42x 1.150v. My Eventual is 1.780v though and I have LLC on Auto. Also the same CPU cooler.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> There seem to be a habit with the Malaysian batches. Though saying that mines Malaysian and run 4.5 at 1.33v. Still under average compare to the Costa Rica's. Now here's a question. Why is it that they're so different? Is it the way they make it or what?


I have a costa rica 331 that will not pass 4.4 @ 1.36volts. My Malaysia chip does 4.8 @ 1.39. There is nothing constant about which ones are better.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angelotti*
> 
> There was an interview with a intel rep on a tech site, some time ago, about sandy and ivy, and talked about production line aswell. And the guy said that *ALL* the cpu's are made on the same line (in a given day) and that through the testing process they are sorted as i3, i5, i7 and k's according to their performance. And for a chip to be programmed as *K*, it must pass the stock clocks and volts *+ 10% extra*. Just as that intel rep said in the newegg tv interview (that they don't recommend you to go past 10 percent extra)
> 
> And you can imagine that when the *K* quota can't be reached, they will program some chips that don't make the cut, as K's and then ship them to countries where there is a strong *NO-RETURN policy* (like where i live).


I believe in the newegg video he was talking about 10% in voltages was safe. But for a production line I think it must mean 10% in frequency.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> I have a costa rica 331 that will not pass 4.4 @ 1.36volts. My Malaysia chip does 4.8 @ 1.39. There is nothing constant about which ones are better.


Just to clarify,
I was just saying that it's "seems" like the Costa Rica's batches are better. Most of the users have Malaysian's and even with the vast amounts compare to the Rica's it still shows that they're are better. I was just asking a question. Cos to me it seems that way.


----------



## angelotti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Does the 4670 without the K turbo to 4.8 max? If so then yea, 34 + 10% makes no sense.












I made the correction.


----------



## coelacanth

@Darkwizzie, can you change some values on my chart?

Uncore voltage 1.15v not 1.18v.
VCCIN 1.78v not 1.84v.
RAM voltage 1.65v not 1.7v.

Those are my BIOS settings. The voltages listed in the chart are HWInfo load settings. I think the chart is looking for the BIOS settings, right?


----------



## angelotti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> I believe in the newegg video he was talking about 10% in voltages was safe. But for a production line I think it must mean 10% in frequency.


I don't think he was talking about voltages since there are none specified for the stock/turbo in the spec sheet (and there won't be since they vary from cpu to cpu). Whereas we already know the stock/turbo frequencies. I think i saw a mention somewhere that the maximum voltage under extreme cooling should not pass 1.5V.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angelotti*
> 
> I don't think he was talking about voltages since there are none specified for the stock/turbo in the spec sheet (and there won't be since they vary from cpu to cpu). Whereas we already know the stock/turbo frequencies. I think i saw a mention somewhere that the maximum voltage under extreme cooling should not pass 1.5V.


On the video he actually was referring to voltage when he said keep it to within 10%. But I agree, since they haven't specified a voltage, within 10% of what? I would assume 10% of the default voltage at say 39 GHz.
I don't think Intel has specified any maximum voltage. Maybe but darkwizzie will


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> On the video he actually was referring to voltage when he said keep it to within 10%. But I agree, since they haven't specified a voltage, within 10% of what? I would assume 10% of the default voltage at say 39 GHz.
> I don't think Intel has specified any maximum voltage. Maybe but darkwizzie will


VID is so funny lol, within 10% of 1.0vcore at load is not exactly within 10% of 1.2-1.3


----------



## FractinJex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> VID is so funny lol, within 10% of 1.0vcore at load is not exactly within 10% of 1.2-1.3


I would say 1.5v - 1.52v so add 10% to that...this hasto be about right imo.









after watching the video earlier just see that part lol he states 10% of max which has been speculated for years to be about 1.5ish


----------



## lilchronic

got my chip up to 4.7GHz now................ still testing for stability but i think its pretty stable so far

pretty nice and even temps that why i took a screen shot


----------



## kracker

Reading around.... Anyways for the statistics, what stress test(s) and how long? There are so many... (assuming maybe x264 or aida?)

Also, why doesn't everyone use the latest Prime95, just tell it not to use the really hated FMA3? There are some fixes/improvements for AVX in the latest versions.


----------



## crun

After 3 weeks of using x45 I have reverted back to x44.

Initially I thought x45 would be stable at 1.29V. It crashed few times and with each time I have increased the voltage by 0.05V. Today I was sitting at 1.31V and it crashed again during Titanfall game.
I have tortured the CPU at 4.4GHz for days while I didn't really stress test the 4.5GHz. I don't think 100MHz is worth 0.5V increase, especially since temperatures are quite high (on 1.3V/x45 it reached 80c in C3 grass area) so I will stick with the x44 I suppose

BTW. two blue-screens were really scary. One messed up my MBR and bootorder (npnp, once I have manually deleted Linux from secondary drive - now this was a MBR massacre) and after last one I was looping on windows update for some reason, but it fixed itself somehow

Quote:


> what stress test(s) and how long?












Doesn't heat the CPU too much (AIDA level?) and it really finds instability quickly. 2-3h and it should be fail-proof


----------



## kracker

That's assuming you never use AVX or really use the CPU a lot. Frankly, I don't get the point of being stable _only_ at what you do.


----------



## lilchronic

i use all types of stress tests to test for stability , XTU , aida64, cinebench , x264 , and things you do on a regular basis like games BF4, crysis 3. stress test are really to get a understanding of you're chip, you can run stress test's for hours upon hours then fire up something you do on the regular and crash. the best way to test stability in my opinion is to do what you normally do on you're computer .... what ever that is

if you plan on running prime95 all the time and thats what you do with you're computer then run prime95 to test stability
if all you do is play BF4 and record videos and edit videos then test with that
if you like to run benchmarks and compete with other's then use those benchmarks to test

as long as you're stable every day with the thing's you do on the regular i dont see a need to test hours upon hours to _possibly degrade you're chip !_


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Also, why doesn't everyone use the latest Prime95, just tell it not to use the really hated FMA3? There are some fixes/improvements for AVX in the latest versions.


How?
Quote:


> That's assuming you never use AVX or really use the CPU a lot. Frankly, I don't get the point of being stable only at what you do.


Well if you insist on passing all tests, gimme a screenshot of your max gflops on Linpack, i didn't see higher than ~230's yet i think


----------



## kracker

Damn, why doesn't reply work.

@ lilchronic: You do have a point. But CPU's are made to...compute. Take a look at servers etc. It's when you overclock or raise voltages, you do accelerate your degradation(even almost unnoticeable). But I just can't take the point that when I overclock, I lose something I had at stable.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kracker*
> 
> Damn, why doesn't reply work.
> 
> @ lilchronic: You do have a point. But CPU's are made to...compute. Take a look at servers etc. It's when you overclock or raise voltages, you do accelerate your degradation(even almost unnoticeable). But I just can't take the point that when I overclock, I lose something I had at stable.


well if you can overclock to where it's stable in everything you do, then there is no need to worry about you're chip not being stable...... right ?


----------



## kracker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> well if you can overclock to where it's stable in everything you do, then there is no need to worry about you're chip not being stable...... right ?


Yes, but it's my mentality I suppose that I have lost something. At stock it was stable in everything. Overclocked not.

Also, toss CpuSupportsFMA3=0 in local.txt if you don't want FMA3. Hell, if you don't really care too much about stability, and you just want "Prime95 stable !!!" you can toss CpuSupportsAVX=0 .


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> VID is so funny lol, within 10% of 1.0vcore at load is not exactly within 10% of 1.2-1.3


Tis pretty funny


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kracker*
> 
> Yes, but it's my mentality I suppose that I have lost something. At stock it was stable in everything. Overclocked not.
> 
> Also, toss CpuSupportsFMA3=0 in local.txt if you don't want FMA3. Hell, if you don't really care too much about stability, and you just want "Prime95 stable !!!" you can toss CpuSupportsAVX=0 .


Well I tried this on V28.5.

CpuSupportsFMA3=0 worked. It is interesting to compare the temps between this and with FMA3 enabled. Something around 10c.

CpuSupportsAVX=0 doesn't work. The workers immediately stop with an error that there is no such FTT length.


----------



## kracker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> Well I tried this on V28.5.
> 
> CpuSupportsFMA3=0 worked. It is interesting to compare the temps between this and with FMA3 enabled. Something around 10c.
> 
> CpuSupportsAVX=0 doesn't work. The workers immediately stop with an error that there is no such FTT length.


Hmm, very interesting. I'll try that on my 4670k later, and report it if it doesn't work.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kracker*
> 
> Hmm, very interesting. I'll try that on my 4670k later, and report it if it doesn't work.


I assume that 28.x probably doesn't do non-AVX FP and this is why.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kracker*
> 
> That's assuming you never use AVX or really use the CPU a lot. *Frankly, I don't get the point of being stable only at what you do.*


This blew my mind a little bit. If you're not doing something then how can you ever know if you're stable at that thing you're not doing?

The only way to know you're stable at the things you're not doing is to do them. But then they become "being stable _only_ at what you do," because you're doing them. So then you have to find other things you're not doing. But then they become the things that you do.

That's deep.


----------



## JackNaylorPE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> That is fine for you. I wrote that for someone who wants or needs to be stable in AVX, obviously not for you. You are not everyone. .


Your response is by no means "responsive" to anything I posted.

-I am stable perfectly stable under AVX at 45/45 and 45/42 and voltages are acceptable to me under AVX benchies.
-I have no idea whether I am stable at 46/46, cause as soon as I started the test I broke 1.5v and I terminated the test. No one, not just me, *no one* wants or needs to be stable at voltages and settings they have decided they never want their system to experience.

So, as i said previously, I use OC Profiles feature to load various sets of BIOS settings depending on what I plan to do..... if AVX is present I use one of the 45 multiplier settings....if not, I can use 46 .... it really is a simple concept. I thot the tire analogy would help you understand...... no one needs to be AVX stable at settings they are never going to operate under, just as no one needs 200 mph stable tires on a car when they have decided they are incapable or unwilling to operate a vehicle at even half that speed.

Since I didn't get either the reasoning about the profiles nor the tire analogy thru the 1st time, let's go over this a step at a time:

a) A OC profile is created which is capped at 45/45 and meets all the user's criteria and voltage / temp limitations under all benchies including AVX.
b) A 2nd OC profile is created which is capped at 45/42 because it manages the same stability and performances at lower voltages.
c) A 3rd OC profile is created which is perfectly stable under all non AVX benchies, however, when AVX instructioins are present, voltage exceeds a level which the user is comfortable with so the test is stopped w/o determining stability.

Please explain the obsession with AVX stability on a separate "No AVX OC profile" for use when extra performance is desired solely in non AVX applications / games / benchies
Quote:


> The boost is clearly noted as approximate and I have shown it can be quite low. Do you think that manufacturer representative tested a lot of CPUs against this?


Yes, we covered this already.....again as previously stated, they reported testing > 1,000

And, your definition of approximate clearly doesn't fit the dictionary version.

http://www.thefreedictionary.com/approximate
Quote:


> ap·prox·i·mate (ə-prŏk′sə-mĭt), adj.
> 
> 1. Almost exact or correct
> 2. Very similar; closely resembling


0.9 would fit approximate ...1.1 would fit approximate .... your results are not approximately 0.1

Quote:


> Saying that you couldn't find anything searching the web for something someone is probably not even checking is not very meaningful IMO. Doing a poll with a specific test might be. I may have a one in a million but you haven't provided sufficient information to show this. I think people should not take the 0.1V verbatim and not find out what it is for their chip in any case - if you are going to overclock, then you should know this information. So why do you so strenuously object to my suggesting that people should find out what boost they get on their processor?


How do you associate close to a dozen posted references as "not even checking" ? Given that this statement is a direct contradiction of easily verifiable fact, the links are right here on the board for all to see, unavoidably reflects on the veracity if all your other statements.

I don't object at all to anyone doing anything..... I welcome it..... The only "strenuous objection" we have seen is your response to the request to run reproduce the < 2 minute RoG test. I welcome all the testing I can get my eyes on because if it's possible to reproduce your results, I want to know how to do it.

But as I said in the last message, given the > 100 of examples I have seen all going consistently to the same results .... and given your inability to produce even a single corroborating example, we don't exactly have a "the jury is still out" situation here. I am not saying you are right or you are wrong. All I am saying, is that until such results can be independently confirmed the community will remain skeptical. I'll continue to keep an eye out for such postings and let ya know if I come across one.


----------



## kracker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> I assume that 28.x probably doesn't do non-AVX FP and this is why.


Ah no, I use Prime95 a lot and can say FMA3, AVX, and SSE FFT's work fine. It's a stress test bug.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> This blew my mind a little bit. If you're not doing something then how can you ever know if you're stable at that thing you're not doing?
> 
> The only way to know you're stable at the things you're not doing is to do them. But then they become "being stable _only_ at what you do," because you're doing them. So then you have to find other things you're not doing. But then they become the things that you do.
> 
> That's deep.


That's why I run Linpack and FMA3 P95. It's just my "thing". You might want to step back and breath and reread your reply.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackNaylorPE*
> 
> Your response is by no means "responsive" to anything I posted.
> 
> -I am stable perfectly stable under AVX at 45/45 and 45/42 and voltages are acceptable to me under AVX benchies.
> -I have no idea whether I am stable at 46/46, cause as soon as I started the test I broke 1.5v and I terminated the test. No one, not just me, *no one* wants or needs to be stable at voltages and settings they have decided they never want their system to experience.
> 
> So, as i said previously, I use OC Profiles feature to load various sets of BIOS settings depending on what I plan to do..... if AVX is present I use one of the 45 multiplier settings....if not, I can use 46 .... it really is a simple concept. I thot the tire analogy would help you understand...... no one needs to be AVX stable at settings they are never going to operate under, just as no one needs 200 mph stable tires on a car when they have decided they are incapable or unwilling to operate a vehicle at even half that speed.
> 
> Since I didn't get either the reasoning about the profiles nor the tire analogy thru the 1st time, let's go over this a step at a time:
> 
> a) A OC profile is created which is capped at 45/45 and meets all the user's criteria and voltage / temp limitations under all benchies including AVX.
> b) A 2nd OC profile is created which is capped at 45/42 because it manages the same stability and performances at lower voltages.
> c) A 3rd OC profile is created which is perfectly stable under all non AVX benchies, however, when AVX instructioins are present, voltage exceeds a level which the user is comfortable with so the test is stopped w/o determining stability.
> 
> Please explain the obsession with AVX stability on a separate "No AVX OC profile" for use when extra performance is desired solely in non AVX applications / games / benchies
> Yes, we covered this already.....again as previously stated, they reported testing > 1,000
> 
> And, your definition of approximate clearly doesn't fit the dictionary version.
> 
> http://www.thefreedictionary.com/approximate
> 0.9 would fit approximate ...1.1 would fit approximate .... your results are not approximately 0.1
> How do you associate close to a dozen posted references as "not even checking" ? Given that this statement is a direct contradiction of easily verifiable fact, the links are right here on the board for all to see, unavoidably reflects on the veracity if all your other statements.
> 
> I don't object at all to anyone doing anything..... I welcome it..... The only "strenuous objection" we have seen is your response to the request to run reproduce the < 2 minute RoG test. I welcome all the testing I can get my eyes on because if it's possible to reproduce your results, I want to know how to do it.
> 
> But as I said in the last message, given the > 100 of examples I have seen all going consistently to the same results .... and given your inability to produce even a single corroborating example, we don't exactly have a "the jury is still out" situation here. I am not saying you are right or you are wrong. All I am saying, is that until such results can be independently confirmed the community will remain skeptical. I'll continue to keep an eye out for such postings and let ya know if I come across one.


I said I am through wasting my time with you. I did the ROG test and posted it and you ignored it as I will with you from now on.


----------



## thrgk

whats the quick way of testing CPU OC, x264? how do I run it, and how long is a good "test" time.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> whats the quick way of testing CPU OC, x264? how do I run it, and how long is a good "test" time.


That or Prime95 using the custom 1344K FFT length. 10 passes of x264 should give you a good idea, or an hour of Prime. Chances are if it is bad it'll fail in the first 10 minutes or so of Prime. The Intel Extreme Tuning Utility benchmark (not the stress test) is probably the fastest if you just want a quick 2 minute check - it'll get you in the ballpark at least.


----------



## GeneO

^ This. I ran stable on lots of tests and the 1344K P95 revealed instability right away. I run x264 second and that hasn't revealed any instabilities for my 4770k yet after the P95.


----------



## thrgk

so what are the exact settings for prime i should try? and is the prime95 2.7 version ok


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> so what are the exact settings for prime i should try? and is the prime95 2.7 version ok


Any 27.9 or later. In advanced options check roundoff and sum(inputs)
Choose custom and set min and max FFT size to 1344

Updated x264 downloads are a a few pages back.

Read the guide at the beginning of this thread,


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> Any 27.9 or later. In advanced options check roundoff and sum(inputs)
> Choose custom and set min and max FFT size to 1344
> 
> Updated x264 downloads are a a few pages back.
> 
> Read the guide at the beginning of this thread,


You don't need to check those two options in Prime, they are automatically applied when running the torture test. I verified that with the author a year or so ago.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> You don't need to check those two options in Prime, they are automatically applied when running the torture test. I verified that with the author a year or so ago.


Interesting, then why are they there (I only use this for torture testing)?

And here is your confirmation LOL

http://www.mersenneforum.org/showthread.php?t=17718&highlight=SUM%28INPUTS%29


----------



## thrgk

only 1344kb for max and min? seems low for 16gb of ram.


----------



## GeneO

It appears to be an FFT size that quickly reveals instabilities for whatever reason.

P95 small FFT (8k) are stressful, especially temperature-wise, as they run out of the processor cache. They don;t seem to unveil instabilities like the 1344k do. And the 1344K test doesn't result in as high of temperatures as the small FFT, so it makes for a good, quick, low impact stability test.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> Interesting, then why are they there (I only use this for torture testing)?


Extra tests you can use if you are actually searching for primes, I guess. I wonder how many people actually use Prime95 for finding primes, as opposed to just stress testing.


----------



## kracker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> Interesting, then why are they there (I only use this for torture testing)?
> 
> And here is your confirmation LOL
> 
> http://www.mersenneforum.org/showthread.php?t=17718&highlight=SUM%28INPUTS%29


Because duh, Prime95 was not meant as or mainly a torture test program. _Prime95 is a distributed computing client._
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Extra tests you can use if you are actually searching for primes, I guess. I wonder how many people actually use Prime95 for finding primes, as opposed to just stress testing.


Google and a little clicking will reveal that.

EDIT: Fun fact, GIMPS(with Prime95 as computing client) was the first ever distributed compute project, even before BOINC/@home projects.


----------



## acanom

System is stable at 4.6 with a cache clock of 4.4 on 1.3 VID/1.32 Vcore.

There is definitely more in it. But I´m going to delid next week and save the bigger OCs for after. Cause my chip is running to 90°C on a custom waterloop with 1.32 already. So I´ll have to remount either way and so I´m going for the delid in the process. Already ordered a bunch of 3€ Core Duos to pratice on


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acanom*
> 
> System is stable at 4.6 with a cache clock of 4.4 on 1.3 VID/1.32 Vcore.
> 
> There is definitely more in it. But I´m going to delid next week and save the bigger OCs for after. Cause my chip is running to 90°C on a custom waterloop with 1.32 already. So I´ll have to remount either way and so I´m going for the delid in the process. Already ordered a bunch of 3€ Core Duos to pratice on


1.33 on the ring? I'm not sure how much heat that adds vs like 1.1v but it's just not worth it unless you're at like 1.4vcore and don't want to add more to core voltage. If there's headroom there, you'll probably get more performance from increasing that instead of getting that last 500mhz out of cache for 0.2v.


----------



## BoredErica

I found no major difference in temps or average temps going from the very original x264 vs your new one. Average CPU usage went up, but temps stayed same.


----------



## angelotti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kracker*
> 
> Reading around.... Anyways for the statistics, what stress test(s) and how long? There are so many... (assuming maybe x264 or aida?)
> 
> Also, why doesn't everyone use the latest Prime95, just tell it not to use the really hated FMA3? There are some fixes/improvements for AVX in the latest versions.


I've said this some time back and nobody found it pertinent (even though some of you faced it personally),

_I found through experience, that i could pass under a certain voltage 2 hours of prime small fft's and 2 more on large 1344, 30 min of IBT very high and 10 loops of x264 test, *BUT* i bsod'ed while encoding a bluray with megui after 2h:45m (just 20min before completion).
And i verified this with a different video (this time with vidcoder) that bsod'ed after 2h:20m ( just 5 min before the estimated eta)_

Some of you faced this aswell, when you complained that you crashed under BF4 after you passed 30 min of prime or 10 loops of x264 or whatever else. I'm pretty certain you didn't crash after 2 min of bf4, rather after couple of hours.

Stressing with prime fo 30-60 min or IBT at very high for 20 min it's not enough!, it's a necessary step but not enough. Longevity of your preferred test is the last thing you have to address before you can qualify your OC as stable.

Therefore, through my experience i'm slightly inclined to believe that the x264 stress tests you'll find through this pages (including the original x264 benchmark), despite my attempt to make it as stressful on the cpu as possible, is not the best tool to confirm the final OC stability.
And i suspect that is, because of the 1 or 2 seconds of "leasure" the cpu gets between the loops.
Use it as a stress test to determine your cpu capabilities alongside prime, but, as a final _personal_ validation of the stability, use something (x264 continuous encode, battlefield 4 (or whatever games use avx instructions) etc) that last more then 3 hours.


----------



## Cyro999

I maybe gained a couple degrees, hard to say for small stuff
Quote:


> Therefore, through my experience i'm slightly inclined to believe that the x264 stress tests you'll find through this pages (including the original x264 benchmark), despite my attempt to make it as stressful on the cpu as possible, is not the best tool to confirm the final OC stability.


Wait, i'm confused. So you crashed while encoding a bluray with x264, and you're saying that x264 is not a good stability test?*

In general i tend to add a little voltage because in my experience when using oc's for days or weeks you tend to eventually get bitten in the ass by this with haswell

*I'm thinking either you're just running far longer in these cases and running into error eventually because it's not really stable (option A) orrrr.. some usage of the encoder is more stressful the way you're using it. Either way, both is fixed by just overnight x264-ing then adding 0.01vcore, no? If the stress difference is enough for +0.01vcore to still crash, i think we can obviously improve test further - but i don't think it is. Current version is pretty mean on CPU


----------



## angelotti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I found no major difference in temps or average temps going from the very original x264 vs your new one. Average CPU usage went up, but temps stayed same.


That's true, i only get 2° higher with mine than on original, which is within the margin of error.
But it is the same as what i get with megui, so it's probably closer to real world results.
Yet, it's still the hottest non-synthetic application that i tested, 10-15° over the hottest games, while the cpu usage is closer to prime than games or other everyday applications.
Anyway, we have prime and ibt to test the temp headroom of the cpu.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angelotti*
> 
> That's true, i only get 2° higher with mine than on original, which is within the margin of error.
> But it is the same as what i get with megui, so it's probably closer to real world results.
> Yet, it's still the hottest non-synthetic application that i tested, 10-15° over the hottest games, while the cpu usage is closer to prime than games or other everyday applications.
> Anyway, we have prime and ibt to test the temp headroom of the cpu.


IBT is using old version of linpack, no version of prime is as hot as linpack that's not two years old


----------



## angelotti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Wait, i'm confused. So you crashed while encoding a bluray with x264, and you're saying that x264 is not a good stability test?*


No, you misunderstood, i said that *x264 regular encoding* found instability where the *x264 stress test/benchmark* that we're using didn't..., and that i suspect is because of the "time off" the cpu gets between the loops.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> *I'm thinking either you're just running far longer in these cases and running into error eventually because it's not really stable (option A) orrrr.. some usage of the encoder is more stressful the way you're using it.


Whatever encode i do with megui or vidcoder for personal uses is *nowhere near* as stressful on the cpu as the x264 stress test that i provided is...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> ... both is fixed by just overnight x264-ing then adding 0.01vcore, no? If the stress difference is enough for +0.01vcore to still crash, i think we can obviously improve test further - but i don't think it is. Current version is pretty mean on CPU


Well, that's what i did, i increased the voltage. But my point was that the *x264 stress test/benchmark* might not find the instability because of the pause it gets every 10m or so between loops.


----------



## angelotti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> IBT is using old version of linpack, no version of prime is as hot as linpack that's not two years old


LinX then.., it's almost 10 degrees hotter than IBT on my system.

But all this super high temp tests are only useful to determine one's cooling solution capabilities.
I can't imagine there will ever be an every day application that heat's up the cpu like prime small fft's does, let alone linx.

EDIT.

Very high temps will bring small instabilities and require a little more voltage, that's true. But very few of us reach these very high temps in every day use to deem these very high temp tests an absolute necessity (unless you have inadequate cooling in which case you don't need linx to get there)


----------



## acanom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> 1.33 on the ring? I'm not sure how much heat that adds vs like 1.1v but it's just not worth it unless you're at like 1.4vcore and don't want to add more to core voltage. If there's headroom there, you'll probably get more performance from increasing that instead of getting that last 500mhz out of cache for 0.2v.


I tried 1.3 Vcor with 1.1 Vring and there is no difference in temps at all, for some reason they even seem to be higher (maybe due to ambient)

I always thought the the ring voltage should be around 0.02 lower than the core voltage. and 1.3 being the maximum. I set mine to 1.3 in the bios.

But as I said, I think there still is some room to improve the tuning and all.

Going much higher an the Vcore is not possible at the moment. with 1.35 the temos go to 100°C. That´s the reason I´m aiming gor the delid

I´m going to tweak it now with a lower cache clock and lower overall voltage.

There shouldn´t be that much of a difference performance vise


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> No, you misunderstood, i said that x264 regular encoding found instability where the x264 stress test/benchmark that we're using didn't..., and that i suspect is because of the "time off" the cpu gets between the loops.


Hm, i don't think a 1 second pause every 5 minutes is that big of a deal, millions of things happening etc. Prime has such pauses though not quite as long every minute
Quote:


> Whatever encode i do with megui or vidcoder for personal uses is nowhere near as stressful on the cpu as the x264 stress test that i provided is...


I would call the one that requires the most vcore the most stressful - i think they're pretty close and you just need like a 0.01v boost


----------



## angelotti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Hm, i don't think a 1 second pause every 5 minutes is that big of a deal, millions of things happening etc. Prime has such pauses though not quite as long every minute


Well, as i said, i only suspect that to be a problem but i am not certain.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> I would call the one that requires the most vcore the most stressful - i think they're pretty close and you just need like a 0.01v boost


I raised it in .005 increments an in the end .015 did it.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angelotti*
> 
> Well, as i said, i only suspect that to be a problem but i am not certain.
> I raised it in .005 increments an in the end .015 did it.


Does your download also required the person to download avisynth?


----------



## angelotti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Does your download also required the person to download avisynth?


No.


----------



## kangk81

I don't know how you guys go about finding the vcore but here's what I did.

After finally settling down at 1.9vcore, 1.4vcc I let it run XTU for at least 8hrs which passed without crashing then I let it run [email protected] for 12hrs while I went to work.

It crashed the 1st time, I added 0.02V to vcore and ran [email protected] overnight. The next morning it was still running I left it and went to work, came back, still running.basically I would just run [email protected] till it crash until I got to 1.912vcore which has been running for 3 days without crashing.

I'm using [email protected] cos it the real world CPU intensive application I'm using.

Sent from my LG-P875 using Tapatalk


----------



## angelotti

That is not vcore, that is vccin (input voltage).


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kangk81*
> 
> I don't know how you guys go about finding the vcore but here's what I did.
> 
> After finally settling down at 1.9vcore, 1.4vcc I let it run XTU for at least 8hrs which passed without crashing then I let it run [email protected] for 12hrs while I went to work.
> 
> It crashed the 1st time, I added 0.02V to vcore and ran [email protected] overnight. The next morning it was still running I left it and went to work, came back, still running.basically I would just run [email protected] till it crash until I got to 1.912vcore which has been running for 3 days without crashing.
> 
> I'm using [email protected] cos it the real world CPU intensive application I'm using.
> 
> Sent from my LG-P875 using Tapatalk


It sounds like you're running 1.92v VCCIN (Eventual Input Voltage) and 1.4v VID. If your 1.4v is VID that's pretty high. What core multiplier are you using?


----------



## Zahix

I was experimenting today and set the multiplier to 46 and VID to 1.30 (vccin 1.87) and ran XTU cpu test for 10 mins(passed) but failed the the benchmark in ~30 seconds(124bsod). Can you "estimate" how much *more* vid does it require to be stable?or not possible? I'm not going to play with voltage above 1.3 to make it stable before i delid my chip so I'm leaving it at 44x 1.265vid for now, but I think i can reach a good overclock with this chip.


----------



## angelotti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zahix*
> 
> I was experimenting today and set the multiplier to 46 and VID to 1.30 (vccin 1.87) and ran XTU cpu test for 10 mins(passed) but failed the the benchmark in ~30 seconds(124bsod). Can you "estimate" how much *more* vid does it require to be stable?or not possible? I'm not going to play with voltage above 1.3 to make it stable before i delid my chip so I'm leaving it at 44x 1.265vid for now, but I think i can reach a good overclock with this chip.


No one can tell you that, you'll have to test. But if you have a cheap motherboard, you might want to try 1.9 to 1.95 vccin.


----------



## JackNaylorPE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> It is highly recommended not to use Furmark or OC Scanner with GTX 780s because the cards may be damaged by those programs.
> 
> BF4 is an awesome stress test. I can pass loop after loop of x264 but I had to up VID by .055v to get BF4 stable.


I was specifically directed by the card manufacturer to use Furmark when I called to specifically to ask about OCCTs throttling. I called and ask if there was something wrong with my card cause it wouldn't go over 28% load on OCCT. Their answer .... "Use Furmark, better to test and watch temps while you are sitting there paying attention, then to have it spike up when you are distracted by a game or something else. I got the same answer from my laptop vendor (custom built Clevo design).

They did add that the reason that nVidia throttled OCCT was its ability to run both CPU and GPU tests concurrently and that this can oft result in low voltages on 12v rails which, with a less than stellar PSU, can damage the PSU & and everything else.

As for BF4, I couldn't get it 3 hour stable at stock CPU and GPU speeds.....at least not in SLI. It's the only game that exhibits this behavior....tho my son played last night (all stock) with the new 335.23 drivers and didn't crash for the 1st time ever. We;'ll see what happens when we turn on the profile used on all other games (+25% GPU / +20% Mem) over the weekend.


----------



## Zahix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angelotti*
> 
> No one can tell you that, you'll have to test. But if you have a cheap motherboard, you might want to try 1.9 to 1.95 vccin.


Yes I know that I must try to actually know how much. I though maybe someone who has overclocked enough haswells to understand their usual behavior, could throw an interval of voltages that will be required to stabilize it. Anyhow my Mobo is the Maximus IV Hero, I kept the vccin the same that was used for 1.265 vid. I just played with multi and vid for this experiment.(I just follow the 0.6v above vid rule for vccin tbh w/o troubleshooting this parameter for error).


----------



## Gugus03

Hi,

i found out that my OC at 42core/42uncore with 1.22 VID, ram at 2400 and 1.8vccin wasn't stable after 2 months...
So i went back and tried 41, and crashed in IBT.
Tried with ram at 1600, uncore 39, vccin 1.9, couldnt get anything stable at 42 or more

I then tried to put everything back to stock, and found that my vcore goes up to 1.265 during IBT !! STOCK voltage !

Is it the sign of a terrible chip?

Also, LLC doesn't seem to work, at lvl 1 or lvl 8 it gives the same vcore ?

What I tried:

x41 core x35 uncore
ram 1600
Vcore adaptive -0.2 (1.245 on load)
VCCIN 1.90
RAM v1.65

and got a bsod on boot oO

tried with voltage at manual 1.3v and with same settings at 44 core and can't even do one xtu bench

I am really lost here... IBT and xtu bench really killed my OC.... so back to stock for now :/


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackNaylorPE*
> 
> I was specifically directed by the card manufacturer to use Furmark when I called to specifically to ask about OCCTs throttling. I called and ask if there was something wrong with my card cause it wouldn't go over 28% load on OCCT. Their answer .... "Use Furmark, better to test and watch temps while you are sitting there paying attention, then to have it spike up when you are distracted by a game or something else. I got the same answer from my laptop vendor (custom built Clevo design).
> 
> They did add that the reason that nVidia throttled OCCT was its ability to run both CPU and GPU tests concurrently and that this can oft result in low voltages on 12v rails which, with a less than stellar PSU, can damage the PSU & and everything else.
> 
> As for BF4, I couldn't get it 3 hour stable at stock CPU and GPU speeds.....at least not in SLI. It's the only game that exhibits this behavior....tho my son played last night (all stock) with the new 335.23 drivers and didn't crash for the 1st time ever. We;'ll see what happens when we turn on the profile used on all other games (+25% GPU / +20% Mem) over the weekend.


I'd still be careful with Furmark and OC Scanner. There have been plenty of times when company reps have steered people in the wrong direction, and there are threads where Furmark has killed 780s.


----------



## kangk81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kangk81*
> 
> I don't know how you guys go about finding the vcore but here's what I did.
> 
> After finally settling down at 1.9vcore, 1.4vcc I let it run XTU for at least 8hrs which passed without crashing then I let it run [email protected] for 12hrs while I went to work.
> 
> It crashed the 1st time, I added 0.02V to vcore and ran [email protected] overnight. The next morning it was still running I left it and went to work, came back, still running.basically I would just run [email protected] till it crash until I got to 1.912vcore which has been running for 3 days without crashing.
> 
> I'm using [email protected] cos it the real world CPU intensive application I'm using.
> 
> Sent from my LG-P875 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> It sounds like you're running 1.92v VCCIN (Eventual Input Voltage) and 1.4v VID. If your 1.4v is VID that's pretty high. What core multiplier are you using?
Click to expand...

45x on core. Auto on ring

Sent from my LG-P875 using Tapatalk


----------



## BenJaminJr

I can't for the life of me get x45. I can get x44 at 1.250 vcore and 1.2 Cache stable, but I've gone up to 1.3 vcore and It still crashes. Do i need even more? Ive got a NH-u14s.


----------



## mistercoffee1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BenJaminJr*
> 
> I can't for the life of me get x45. I can get x44 at 1.250 vcore and 1.2 Cache stable, but I've gone up to 1.3 vcore and It still crashes. Do i need even more? Ive got a NH-u14s.


Try 1.30,1.305, 1.31, and so on.
What codes are you getting during crashes, 124?


----------



## BenJaminJr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mistercoffee1*
> 
> Try 1.30,1.305, 1.31, and so on.
> What codes are you getting during crashes, 124?


1.275 = crash once prime 95 started
1.285 = Whea_uncorrectable after about 5 min
1.3 = Machine_check_exception around 7 - 10 minutes

I can try higher i guess


----------



## Cyro999

What are you doing with VRIN? Yes you can can need more than +0.05 for same level of stability with +100mhz


----------



## Frontside

Hello OCN. Got my hands on second Intel CPU (last one was Intel Pentium 166 MMX







).
Also It's my first try to overclock it.
Nothing special, just bumped core multiplier and core voltage a bit.
CPU: 4770K
MoBo: Sabertooth Z87
RAM: Corsair Vengeance LP 1600 C9 4 GB 9 (just for now, will get another set of ram tomorrow)
PSU: Chieftec BPS-950C
CPU cooling: air cooler Zalman CNPS10X Flex with 2 Gentle Typhoon AP-18 (push-pull)

CPU clock: 4600 MHz
Core Multiplier: x46
Core Voltage: 1.2V

For now it seem stable after a bit more than hour of AIDA64 stress test and few hours of BF3, BF4 each.
Max core temp ~81C.
The only thing i worry about - clock dips on AIDA's Graph,
Here is a screenshot

Is it OK?


----------



## BenJaminJr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> What are you doing with VRIN? Yes you can can need more than +0.05 for same level of stability with +100mhz


its at 1.9, havent touched it


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frontside*
> 
> Hello OCN. Got my hands on second Intel CPU (last one was Intel Pentium 166 MMX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> Also It's my first try to overclock it.
> Nothing special, just bumped core multiplier and core voltage a bit.
> CPU: 4770K
> MoBo: Sabertooth Z87
> RAM: Corsair Vengeance LP 1600 C9 4 GB 9 (just for now, will get another set of ram tomorrow)
> PSU: Chieftec BPS-950C
> CPU cooling: air cooler Zalman CNPS10X Flex with 2 Gentle Typhoon AP-18 (push-pull)
> 
> CPU clock: 4600 MHz
> Core Multiplier: x46
> Core Voltage: 1.2V
> 
> For now it seem stable after a bit more than hour of AIDA64 stress test and few hours of BF3, BF4 each.
> Max core temp ~81C.
> The only thing i worry about - clock dips on AIDA's Graph,
> Here is a screenshot
> 
> Is it OK?


yeah thats fine happens to me also, i think it is changing tests or something









BTW nice chip whats the batch number ?


----------



## Guerrilladawg

Guess I got a pleb chip. I tried the following settings

42x multiplier for all four cores, 39 multiplier for min and max cache multiplier

Then a 1,2Vcore and IIRC 1,15V for cache

System works using this setup and is around 65C-70C on benchmark under full load.

Unfortunately... it goes into BSOD as soon as I try anything under 1,2Vcore.

Also, after testing multiple Vcores etc, I started getting CPU fan errors and now one of my fans (pretty sure it's the Noctua CPU fan) starts off REALLY loud with a small high pitched noise until I reach the desktop. One minute onto my desktop it goes quiet again but I wonder why this happened all off my sudden.

Both the CPU fan error and the loud bootup noise won't disappear, not even on default settings without overclock


----------



## Frontside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> yeah thats fine happens to me also, i think it is changing tests or something
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW nice chip whats the batch number ?


Not so nice i guess.
I spent last evening torturing CPU in AIDA64 and half of the night playing BF4 without any issues.
But this morning i got first BSOD in BF3, then multiple BSODs and reboots in Intel Burn Test.
Batch #3335B866
Costa Rica

ps stock voltage was 0.974


----------



## Supacasey

Just started a friend's computer that's running a 4770k I delidded, currently running 29c at idle (havent installed all the stressing stuff yet) and a VID of 0.72v, are we looking at a winner?


----------



## Jedson3614

Can someone here explain why I can run x264 only in 32. I can run 64 but it fails because I don't think I have 64 bit avisynth.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Guerrilladawg*
> 
> Guess I got a pleb chip. I tried the following settings
> 
> 42x multiplier for all four cores, 39 multiplier for min and max cache multiplier
> 
> Then a 1,2Vcore and IIRC 1,15V for cache
> 
> System works using this setup and is around 65C-70C on benchmark under full load.
> 
> Unfortunately... it goes into BSOD as soon as I try anything under 1,2Vcore.
> 
> Also, after testing multiple Vcores etc, I started getting CPU fan errors and now one of my fans (pretty sure it's the Noctua CPU fan) starts off REALLY loud with a small high pitched noise until I reach the desktop. One minute onto my desktop it goes quiet again but I wonder why this happened all off my sudden.
> 
> Both the CPU fan error and the loud bootup noise won't disappear, not even on default settings without overclock


I have not heard of anything like your fan errors with Haswell OCing (and I've read many posts).

x42 @ 1.2v is meh. Just see how far you can push it without getting too hot. If you can make x44, x45 you've just hit average OC.

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *Frontside*
> 
> Hello OCN. Got my hands on second Intel CPU (last one was Intel Pentium 166 MMX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> Also It's my first try to overclock it.
> Nothing special, just bumped core multiplier and core voltage a bit.
> CPU: 4770K
> MoBo: Sabertooth Z87
> RAM: Corsair Vengeance LP 1600 C9 4 GB 9 (just for now, will get another set of ram tomorrow)
> PSU: Chieftec BPS-950C
> CPU cooling: air cooler Zalman CNPS10X Flex with 2 Gentle Typhoon AP-18 (push-pull)
> 
> CPU clock: 4600 MHz
> Core Multiplier: x46
> Core Voltage: 1.2V
> 
> For now it seem stable after a bit more than hour of AIDA64 stress test and few hours of BF3, BF4 each.
> Max core temp ~81C.
> The only thing i worry about - clock dips on AIDA's Graph,
> Here is a screenshot
> 
> Is it OK?


Your chip is a winner. The fact that your CPU even boots at 1.2v for 4.6ghz is a good sign. When you're done overclocking, please fill out the form on the first page so we can chart your settings.


----------



## mav451

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frontside*
> 
> Not so nice i guess.
> I spent last evening torturing CPU in AIDA64 and half of the night playing BF4 without any issues.
> But this morning i got first BSOD in BF3, then multiple BSODs and reboots in Intel Burn Test.
> Batch #3335B866
> Costa Rica
> 
> ps stock voltage was 0.974


AIDA is fairly easy to pass - so I'm not surprised you see instability and why I don't even bother with it anymore








If you want to run something overnight, use something like the x264 stress test (*not to be confused with the older x264 HD bench loop).
http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-thread-with-statistics/10950_50#post_21941059

Or something like P95 27.9 with 1344K or 1792K overnight; both will run cooler than small FFT.

Also keep track of your BSOD codes if you can. It's good habit to keep a log to track if you are increasing/decreasing stability with your settings.
You didn't mention your Uncore/Cache settings, voltage, your LLC, or VRIN/Input Voltage settings...so I'm assuming all are on AUTO at the moment.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frontside*
> 
> Not so nice i guess.
> I spent last evening torturing CPU in AIDA64 and half of the night playing BF4 without any issues.
> But this morning i got first BSOD in BF3, then multiple BSODs and reboots in Intel Burn Test.
> Batch #3335B866
> Costa Rica
> 
> ps stock voltage was 0.974


you close though maybe just a few more tweaks and you should be pretty stable


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jedson3614*
> 
> Can someone here explain why I can run x264 only in 32. I can run 64 but it fails because I don't think I have 64 bit avisynth.


It calls a .bat file which won't run, so you need to manually run it for it to install those parts. However, Forceman has one which doesn't need this and uses better encoder but bugger it if I know why it's not on the first page.


----------



## Frontside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav451*
> 
> AIDA is fairly easy to pass - so I'm not surprised you see instability and why I don't even bother with it anymore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to run something overnight, use something like the x264 stress test (*not to be confused with the older x264 HD bench loop).
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-thread-with-statistics/10950_50#post_21941059
> 
> Or something like P95 27.9 with 1344K or 1792K overnight; both will run cooler than small FFT.
> 
> Also keep track of your BSOD codes if you can. It's good habit to keep a log to track if you are increasing/decreasing stability with your settings.
> You didn't mention your Uncore/Cache settings, voltage, your LLC, or VRIN/Input Voltage settings...so I'm assuming all are on AUTO at the moment.


I'm a noob in terms of overclocking Intel CPUs. Still trying sort out things, but yes they are all on auto.
Have just tried to rise Core Voltage a bit 1.23V and got BSOD (0x00000124) in prime 95 Small FFT


----------



## BenJaminJr

So after trying to get 4.5 today, i'm getting machine_check_exception randomly. Did i goof?


----------



## mav451

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> It calls a .bat file which won't run, so you need to manually run it for it to install those parts. However, Forceman has one which doesn't need this and uses better encoder but bugger it if I know why it's not on the first page.


Yeah I posted a link to the new one in my reply to Front side.


----------



## angelotti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Guerrilladawg*
> 
> Guess I got a pleb chip. I tried the following settings
> 
> 42x multiplier for all four cores, 39 multiplier for min and max cache multiplier
> 
> Then a 1,2Vcore and IIRC 1,15V for cache
> 
> System works using this setup and is around 65C-70C on benchmark under full load.
> 
> Unfortunately... it goes into BSOD as soon as I try anything under 1,2Vcore.


You should set the cache voltage to 1.2 for testing purposes (just to rule it out until you find the vcore), and then lower it to whatever it's needed.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Guerrilladawg*
> 
> Also, after testing multiple Vcores etc, I started getting CPU fan errors and now one of my fans (pretty sure it's the Noctua CPU fan) starts off REALLY loud with a small high pitched noise until I reach the desktop. One minute onto my desktop it goes quiet again but I wonder why this happened all off my sudden.
> 
> Both the CPU fan error and the loud bootup noise won't disappear, not even on default settings without overclock


It sounds like the MB can't read the CPU FAN speed (or presence), and when that happens the mobo sends full 12V to the fan.
Swap the cpu fan with another and restart, to see if that still happens. If you have two fan headers for the cpu, try them separately (the one with four pins first).


----------



## angelotti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frontside*
> 
> Not so nice i guess.
> I spent last evening torturing CPU in AIDA64 and half of the night playing BF4 without any issues.
> But this morning i got first BSOD in BF3, then multiple BSODs and reboots in Intel Burn Test.
> Batch #3335B866
> Costa Rica
> 
> ps stock voltage was 0.974


Passed from Aida to IBT.., that's like passing from kindergarten play to SAS special training...
You need more "stamina" for that.
Joking aside, if you want to stick with synthetics you need to test prime large fft's (like custom 1344 or 1792) as *mav451* already suggested, because it's not as hot as small fft's or IBT, but definitely more relevant then aida.
And also, if you want to test for heat, LinX (latest) is better than IBT (latest).


----------



## angelotti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frontside*
> 
> I'm a noob in terms of overclocking Intel CPUs. Still trying sort out things, but yes they are all on auto.
> Have just tried to rise Core Voltage a bit 1.23V and got BSOD (0x00000124) in prime 95 Small FFT


Read the guide (first post). Because, in order to find what your cpu can do in terms of multiplier and voltage, you need to take out as many variables as possible out of the equation (like cache on manual muli and voltage, ram on 1600, VCCIN at 0.5V above VID maybe 0.6 if you use integrated graphics, etc.).
And then, when you found the limit of your cpu in terms of voltage/heat, you can start fiddle with those as well (with testing after each to see if it messes with your OC).


----------



## Cyro999

Why is everyone new to thread still using the latest versions of CPU-Z with the wrong vcore sensor









I mean not a few, but like dozens of people. I've said this every day for 6 months


----------



## acanom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frontside*
> 
> Not so nice i guess.
> I spent last evening torturing CPU in AIDA64 and half of the night playing BF4 without any issues.
> But this morning i got first BSOD in BF3, then multiple BSODs and reboots in Intel Burn Test.
> Batch #3335B866
> Costa Rica
> 
> ps stock voltage was 0.974


Are you sure your programs giving you the right reads?

Stock voltage von 0.974 under load seems awefully low tbh.

Although your HWM shows nothing for VCCIN, 0,0 for VRIN and 1,88 for VCORE, kinda strange. Or are my eyes crossed and I don´t see right?

My chip can boot with nearly every multiplier I throw at him at relatively low voltage but under stress it crashes.
Aida is really an easy stresstest. I only use it with the FPU stress feature to get an idea of the maximum temps.

I would recommend, OCCT:CPU,x264 for a few hours or Prime with custom settings to 1344 and 1792 like other in the thread suggested already.









What are your other settings? VCCIN,VRIN,SA Voltage i/o vol ?


----------



## acanom

Tweak a little and got both the vcore and the vring down. vcor now on 1.28/1.30 vin
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Why is everyone new to thread still using the latest versions of CPU-Z with the wrong vcore sensor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean not a few, but like dozens of people. I've said this every day for 6 months


What do you mean exactly?

1.68 is the latest version and it works fine for me. Checks out with my readings in HWM and my settings in the BIOS:

All older versions showing the wrong numbers, like as VCore the fixed number that´s set as VID


----------



## lilchronic

Username: lilchronic
CPU Model: 4770k
Core Multiplier: 46
CPU VID: 1.4v
Vcore: 1.424v
Uncore Multiplier: 43
Uncore Voltage: 1.3v
Cooling Solution: water cooled
Stability Test:IBT
Batch Number: L345B842
Ram Speed: 2666Mhz 11-13-12-28-1T
Ram Voltage: 1.65v
Input Voltage: 2.1v
LLC Setting: LLC1
Motherboard: z87M oc formula


turns out i need aornd 1.475v for 4.7Ghz which is a little to much for my liking and IBT would probably hit 90c+


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acanom*
> 
> Tweak a little and got both the vcore and the vring down. vcor now on 1.28/1.30 vin
> What do you mean exactly?
> 
> 1.68 is the latest version and it works fine for me. Checks out with my readings in HWM and my settings in the BIOS:
> 
> All older versions showing the wrong numbers, like as VCore the fixed number that´s set as VID


For most motherboards, versions after 1.64.0 show VID instead of Vcore. It works for some people but not all and i see screenshots with people showing their VID all over the place


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> For most motherboards, versions after 1.64.0 show VID instead of Vcore. It works for some people but not all and i see screenshots with people showing their VID all over the place


so whats wrong with that? with asus and asrock mobo the vcore is about .025v higher than vid aslong as you no that it shouldent matter


----------



## acanom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> so whats wrong with that? with asus and asrock mobo the vcore is about .025v higher than vid aslong as you no that it shouldent matter


In my case for example, versions 1.65-1.67 just show a FIXED number as Vcore, which is the VID. No adjusting values if C states are enabled etc


----------



## lilchronic

ive tried 1.64 and that shows my stock vid of the chip no matter what i set it to in bios. 1.65-1.68 show me the vid i set it to


----------



## Gugus03

What do you think guys, I have two settings that looks stable: (core/uncore)
I test with 20 passes of x264 and 5x XTU benchmark (not the stress test, I found benchmark to be a quick test to check stability beofre 2-3h of x264)

- 41/41, VID 1.20v and vcore 1.216, VCCIN 1.8v
or
- 43/39, VID 1.25 and vcore 1.264 and up to 1.280 on one core, VCCIN 1.9v

Is the increase in vcore worth it?

I may try 44/39 with same settings, note that my ram is at 2400mhz.


----------



## acanom

CPU clock is King. You won´t notice much of a difference with the cache clock. I would let the cache rest at 39 and try how high you can go with the cpu clock as long as you are comfortable with the temps and later you can look how near you can get the cache clock.
But as I said, the gain by upping the cache clock will be minimal.

Vcore is "save" up to 1.4, if you can handle the temps. I would say everything up to 1.3 is worth it for a gain in cpu clock. After that you´ll have to decide and it depends on your chip. Mine goes ape**** on temps after 1.32 so I don´t go higher. Waiting to delid.
And I´m on a water loop.


----------



## FractinJex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Username: lilchronic
> CPU Model: 4770k
> Core Multiplier: 46
> CPU VID: 1.4v
> Vcore: 1.424v
> Uncore Multiplier: 43
> Uncore Voltage: 1.3v
> Cooling Solution: water cooled
> Stability Test:IBT
> Batch Number: L345B842
> Ram Speed: 2666Mhz 11-13-12-28-1T
> Ram Voltage: 1.65v
> Input Voltage: 2.1v
> LLC Setting: LLC1
> Motherboard: z87M oc formula
> 
> 
> turns out i need aornd 1.475v for 4.7Ghz which is a little to much for my liking and IBT would probably hit 90c+


What do you have your load line set to?? I see you put LLC1 ? does that mean you selected 1 thru 8-10 ? or LLC 100% if so...I would say you might be able to lower your vcore some if you put the llc to 100% as this will boost your actualy load to the max input voltage or within a notch or two...having to low of a llc while running a higher vcore and overclock will cause lots of instability issues.

also to note what do you have the system agent voltage boosted to? your running 2666mhz ram this requires a boost in system agent voltage...if not youll havto boost the vcore much higher to compensate fot this as well as input voltage. rec system agent voltage for 2400mhz++ is 1.15v-1.25v or offsets of 0.150-0.0400v


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> so whats wrong with that? with asus and asrock mobo the vcore is about .025v higher than vid aslong as you no that it shouldent matter


If i set 1.35v, 1.68.0 shows 1.35v 24/7 for me. It doesn't change, it displays the sensor that Hwinfo calls "Core VID". It labels it as "Core Voltage" i believe, which is incorrect.

Version 1.64.0 displays the sensor that Hwinfo calls Vcore. It sits at approximately ~0.7-1.384, dropping lower with c6/c7 state. The same is true for quite a lot of people - though behavior in general is quite varied, it's very difficult to keep track of what is broken in what ways for which motherboards etc


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FractinJex*
> 
> What do you have your load line set to?? I see you put LLC1 ? does that mean you selected 1 thru 8-10 ? or LLC 100% if so...I would say you might be able to lower your vcore some if you put the llc to 100% as this will boost your actualy load to the max input voltage or within a notch or two...having to low of a llc while running a higher vcore and overclock will cause lots of instability issues.
> 
> also to note what do you have the system agent voltage boosted to? your running 2666mhz ram this requires a boost in system agent voltage...if not youll havto boost the vcore much higher to compensate fot this as well as input voltage. rec system agent voltage for 2400mhz++ is 1.15v-1.25v or offsets of 0.150-0.0400v


----------



## FractinJex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*


cool sorry wasn't to familiar with asrock...so it says llc1 is basically 100% so your good....you could try lowering the uncore down as like others have said above stock shows basically no gains especialy if you mostly game etc...

it adds heats etc and more instability issues. I always just follow the keep it within 500mhz of the oc so your at 4.6ghz try uncore at 40 or 41 lower the voltage and try 4.7ghz again. not saying its going to happen just saying ive found this to work wth several chips allowing higher core clock while keeping the uncore ither stock or below 43x

I usually keep my uncore right around 42x for any overclock including 4.9/5.0ghz..this keeps temps lower and vcore lower.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FractinJex*
> 
> cool sorry wasn't to familiar with asrock...so it says llc1 is basically 100% so your good....you could try lowering the uncore down as like others have said above stock shows basically no gains especialy if you mostly game etc...
> 
> it adds heats etc and more instability issues. I always just follow the keep it within 500mhz of the oc so your at 4.6ghz try uncore at 40 or 41 lower the voltage and try 4.7ghz again. not saying its going to happen just saying ive found this to work wth several chips allowing higher core clock while keeping the uncore ither stock or below 43x
> 
> I usually keep my uncore right around 42x for any overclock including 4.9/5.0ghz..this keeps temps lower and vcore lower.


i test with my uncore @ 35 until i get a stable multi then ill start upping my uncore . ive also been through quite a few chips so im pretty familiar with ocing them now.......6th one is on the way hopefully it's a good one

anyway it's 10 am here and i havent slept yet so ill be back this afternoon







zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Jaju123

So I got a Costa Rica 4770k yesterday and I tried OCing it.

Maximum I can get is 4.4GHZ at 1.31V stable, 4.1uncore with 1.2V as well.

Kinda sucks...
Noctua NH-d14 with max temp of 83C in AIDA64 for 1 hour.

Any tips for stability and higher OC? I've only messed with Vcore and Unring voltage thus far. I'm kinda lost on the other stuff.
Also it's a Z87X-SLI gigabyte mobo.


----------



## Gugus03

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaju123*
> 
> So I got a Costa Rica 4770k yesterday and I tried OCing it.
> 
> Maximum I can get is 4.4GHZ at 1.31V stable, 4.1uncore with 1.2V as well.
> 
> Kinda sucks...
> Noctua NH-d14 with max temp of 83C in AIDA64 for 1 hour.
> 
> Any tips for stability and higher OC? I've only messed with Vcore and Unring voltage thus far. I'm kinda lost on the other stuff.
> Also it's a Z87X-SLI gigabyte mobo.


Try to test stability with x264 and 'real world usage' benchmarks.
Keeping uncore at 39 enabled me to go higher too.


----------



## Jaju123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gugus03*
> 
> Try to test stability with x264 and 'real world usage' benchmarks.
> Keeping uncore at 39 enabled me to go higher too.


Well at just 1.3V I had a IRQL_NOT_LESS_THAN_EQUAL BSOD in Microsoft Word even though BF4 and Aida are stable hehe







I'll try out the h.264 test too.


----------



## Zahix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FractinJex*
> 
> also to note what do you have the system agent voltage boosted to? your running 2666mhz ram this requires a boost in system agent voltage...if not youll havto boost the vcore much higher to compensate fot this as well as input voltage. rec system agent voltage for 2400mhz++ is 1.15v-1.25v or offsets of 0.150-0.0400v


I've read somewhere that SA should not be over 1.0v, IIRC Intel also recommends max SA 0.95v. I think that IO voltages are enough to stabilize ram in my experience (2000mhz, haven't oc'd above that much)


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav451*
> 
> Yeah I posted a link to the new one in my reply to Front side.


kkkkkkkkkkkk

I put it on the first page.

I still don't know which test to link to. It just needs to work for everybody for starters...


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zazuzi*
> 
> I personally found my system to have the most trouble with occt:cpu. It could pass prime and x264 for 12+hours. Also itb and Aida. But it crashed under occt. I also found that that only the 1h test is sometimes not enough to indicate stability. I recommend to run the 1h test and then again for like 3h
> 
> But that might just be me


ITB, you mean IBT? If you can go there, try Prime 28.4 1344, that in my experience is the most strenuous stress test that exists. It was the only test to break my 4.3 setting which I used for testing stress test temperatures. Linpack is hotter but no crashes on that.


----------



## angelotti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I still don't know which test to link to. It just needs to work for everybody for starters...


I thought about what Cyro999 said:
Quote:


> Hm, i don't think a 1 second pause every 5 minutes is that big of a deal...


..and since on my 4670K it takes over 8 minutes, i figured my settings won't stress 4770K (with hyper-threading on) as well as non-HT cpu's.
So i made a few changes that will, hopefully, add to the hurdle. But, since i can't test it, maybe one of you will bother with it.

*UPDATE:* *http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-thread-with-statistics/11120#post_21960414*


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> http://forums.na.leagueoflegends.com/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=698509&d=1370330440


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> so whats wrong with that? with asus and asrock mobo the vcore is about .025v higher than vid aslong as you no that it shouldent matter


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angelotti*
> 
> I thought about what Cyro999 said:
> ..and since on my 4670K it takes over 8 minutes, i figured my settings won't stress 4770K (with hyper-threading on) as well as non-HT cpu's.
> So i made a few changes that will, hopefully, add to the hurdle. But, since i can't test it, maybe one of you will bother with it.
> 
> *for testing purpose!!! (HT cpu's only)*
> http://www.mediafire.com/download/vt9muxwc8ms4hk9/x264_Stability_Test_(HT).7z *batch files only (1K)*
> 
> Just move the 'batch' files in the 'x264 Stability Test' folder, and run the test.
> I recommend logging with HWiNFO both runs, separately, and then compare them with 'GenericLogViewer' (for those unfamiliar with it)
> 
> You can set hwinfo to only log the values you are interested in (like in the photo below), to reduce a few cpu cycles and some ram usage.


It's actually 6 minutes something on [email protected] (6.1fps, you can work it out from number of frames)

I'l take a look at this at some point, i dont have long enough to spare atm, playing with someone


----------



## gagac1971

i can get on my 4770 k 4.6 ghz whit 1.356V on adaptive voltage and by all cores......memory is corsair vengance pro 1866 mhz...
i didnt messed up nothing but put on adaptive voltage....can i tweak in bios something more to low a litlle bit a voltage?i have asus z 87 sabertooth.


----------



## acanom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> i can get on my 4770 k 4.6 ghz whit 1.356V on adaptive voltage and by all cores......memory is corsair vengance pro 1866 mhz...
> i didnt messed up nothing but put on adaptive voltage....can i tweak in bios something more to low a litlle bit a voltage?i have asus z 87 sabertooth.


You didn´t change anything in the bios but you are at 4,6ghz?

Either way, adaptive voltages adds a little extra voltage to the set amount if it feels it is needed.

You should choose override mode for the voltage settings and just set it to the value you want. Then the voltage won´t go higher than the set amount. But be aware that there is a difference between VID = set amount in bios and Vcore = acutal used, from the sensors.


----------



## Gugus03

Do you know how what causes the voltage to go above the value set in manual?

I thought it was the LLC but a lvl 1 or lvl 8 i get the same resulting vcore.

I set 1.25v manual, get 1.264 on all cores on load, and one core spikes at 1.280


----------



## acanom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gugus03*
> 
> Do you know how what causes the voltage to go above the value set in manual?
> 
> I thought it was the LLC but a lvl 1 or lvl 8 i get the same resulting vcore.
> 
> I set 1.25v manual, get 1.264 on all cores on load, and one core spikes at 1.280


There is the VID, that´s the value you set in the Bios labeld as Vcore
And there is Vcore, the readings you get from the sensors in Windows

But the chip is not applying that setting 100% correct. So there is a difference, that can very a bit, for me it is 0.02volt.

That´s the reason why the Vcore in your program is different from the VID.

So although I´m setting for example 1.25v in the bios my chip actually uses 1.27v.

The Vcore in your program, from the sensors, is the correct amount.

If you´re using the right version of the program.
What are you using?

I hope that was understandable.

Do you use HWM Monitor, there is in the first part under your motherboard the Vcore, and i the second under your chip the VID.

What are the readings there?


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gugus03*
> 
> Do you know how what causes the voltage to go above the value set in manual?
> 
> I thought it was the LLC but a lvl 1 or lvl 8 i get the same resulting vcore.
> 
> I set 1.25v manual, get 1.264 on all cores on load, and one core spikes at 1.280


It's normal for the chip to run about 0.02V more than what you set under load, they pretty much all do that.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gugus03*
> 
> Do you know how what causes the voltage to go above the value set in manual?
> 
> I thought it was the LLC but a lvl 1 or lvl 8 i get the same resulting vcore.
> 
> I set 1.25v manual, get 1.264 on all cores on load, and one core spikes at 1.280


LLC acts on VCCIN, not Vcore.


----------



## Torvi

im running my i5-4670k at 4.5 ghz with h100i cooler and 1.340v. Max temp on stress test after 50 minutes was 82, it goes from 79 to 81 all the time and occasionaly rews up to 82. Next day im going to try 4.6 with 1,360v its not delided


----------



## mercinator16

Trying to get 4.5 stable but no matter what I do it still shuts down randomly at least once a week and says previous overclocking settings have failed.


----------



## Torvi

ocing by yourself is hard work mate, ive spent literaly 11 hours trying to make my i5 stable at 4,5 ghz and finally succeed.

Update on my score: i got the beta ver of corsair link and now my fans are finally working properly altough they got loud as hell on full load but thanks to this beta drivers i made my temps tamed down abit and they dont kick up more than 77 degrees now (thats roughly 5C difference) \o/


----------



## mercinator16

All of a sudden my usb devices go crazy and after a restart a high pitched squealing noise comes from my rig, this is when I have overclocking settings applied, when set back to default everything appears to run normally for now. Is something set wrong in my mobo?


----------



## Torvi

yep it's probably mobo sided problem. From my own experience i can tell you that msi mobos suck, had them before and was never happy. Even if they cum on them and on their military class stuff, they are just crap. Ive got myself gigabyte mobo and works flawless tbh so far no flaws with it. After 3 months of use msi bricked twice (threw it away after 2nd one) now it's 4th month of using gigabyte NO PROBLEMS AT ALL







Change mobo and try to oc once again, probably the voltage you been setting on ur cpu was too much for mobo to handle and now some **** occurs.


----------



## mercinator16

Yeah this msi 780 ti gaming edition is also not overclocking very well, and the fans rattle when at high rpm. I should have gone with the evga classified and an ASUS mobo.

I would really like to know what would be an optimal bios config for the MSI GD65, voltage aside.


----------



## MaKe OuT

If using x264 as a stability test, is it standard to run 20 loops of pass 2? Any basis on number of loops to run?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gugus03*
> 
> Do you know how what causes the voltage to go above the value set in manual?
> 
> I thought it was the LLC but a lvl 1 or lvl 8 i get the same resulting vcore.
> 
> I set 1.25v manual, get 1.264 on all cores on load, and one core spikes at 1.280


Answered on first page.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> LLC acts on VCCIN, not Vcore.


True facts. Also listed on first page, for anybody that wants to know.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Torvi*
> 
> ocing by yourself is hard work mate, ive spent literaly 11 hours trying to make my i5 stable at 4,5 ghz and finally succeed.
> 
> Update on my score: i got the beta ver of corsair link and now my fans are finally working properly altough they got loud as hell on full load but thanks to this beta drivers i made my temps tamed down abit and they dont kick up more than 77 degrees now (thats roughly 5C difference) \o/


Takes a long time, that's for sure.

If your OC is done please do the guide a favor and fill out the form on the first page.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaKe OuT*
> 
> If using x264 as a stability test, is it standard to run 20 loops of pass 2? Any basis on number of loops to run?


Some people wanted to dispute the legitimacy of 20 loops so now I just say screw it, do it overnight then. But yes, 20 loops and you should be fine. No, there is no scientific reason I picked 20. Just trial and error. 20, 40, overnight. Anything more than overnight is very overkill IMO.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaKe OuT*
> 
> If using x264 as a stability test, is it standard to run 20 loops of pass 2? Any basis on number of loops to run?


And after you're done with your 20 loops of x264 start BF4 and watch your computer BSOD.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> And after you're done with your 20 loops of x264 start BF4 and watch your computer BSOD.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gugus03*
> 
> Do you know how what causes the voltage to go above the value set in manual?
> 
> I thought it was the LLC but a lvl 1 or lvl 8 i get the same resulting vcore.
> 
> I set 1.25v manual, get 1.264 on all cores on load, and one core spikes at 1.280


It's in the guide and as said LLC is for VRIN, not vcore


----------



## acanom

Ok listing my settings here, but the OC will change in a few days after the delidding

Username: acanom
CPU Model: i7 4770k
Core Multiplier: 46
CPU VID: 1,28
Vcore: 1,302
Uncore Multiplier: 43
Uncore Voltage: 1,18
Cooling Solution: custom loop
Stability Test: OCCT:CPU 4h,Prime 28.2 1344k 1h, Prime Blend 12h.IBT 25 Runs very high and some more
Batch Number: Batch: 3334CXXX
Ram Speed: 1600, 9-9-9-24
Ram Voltage: 1,44
Input Voltage: 1,9
LLC Setting: auto
Motherboard: Msi z87-gd65


----------



## Torvi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acanom*
> 
> Ok listing my settings here, but the OC will change in a few days after the delidding
> 
> Username: acanom
> CPU Model: i7 4770k
> Core Multiplier: 46
> CPU VID: 1,28
> Vcore: 1,302
> Uncore Multiplier: 43
> Uncore Voltage: 1,18
> Cooling Solution: custom loop
> Stability Test: OCCT:CPU 4h,Prime 28.2 1344k 1h, Prime Blend 12h.IBT 25 Runs very high and some more
> Batch Number: Batch: 3334CXXX
> Ram Speed: 1600, 9-9-9-24
> Ram Voltage: 1,44
> Input Voltage: 1,9
> LLC Setting: auto
> Motherboard: Msi z87-gd65


nice, i cant seem to find a proper voltage for my i5-4670k stability tests are okay but it crashes out after 1 hour playing metro last night. think ill have to bring more input voltage and raise uncore abit

my settings are
x46
uncore at 40
voltage 1.350
uncore voltage auto.


----------



## acanom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Torvi*
> 
> nice, i cant seem to find a proper voltage for my i5-4670k stability tests are okay but it crashes out after 1 hour playing metro last night. think ill have to bring more input voltage and raise uncore abit
> 
> my settings are
> x46
> uncore at 40
> voltage 1.350
> uncore voltage auto.


Uncore gave me the most problems. So raising the uncore voltage might be a good idea. What is it using on auto?
I found 1,9 VCCIN to be a good value,too.


----------



## angelotti

edit.


----------



## BoredErica

Don't forget that uncore crashes tend to hang the computer before a Bsod. And you can always play Metro with only CPU core OC without uncore and see what happens.


----------



## Torvi

^Up this is what im going to do now


----------



## Zahix

Has anyone tried the new Asus Bios 1402 ?


----------



## MaKe OuT

You guys prefer leaving your uncore voltage on auto when trying to get highest core multi? i see some of you stating specific uncore voltages so just wondering.


----------



## acanom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaKe OuT*
> 
> You guys prefer leaving your uncore voltage on auto when trying to get highest core multi? i see some of you stating specific uncore voltages so just wondering.


I set mine manual with override mode


----------



## Doolie

Ended up getting my i5 4670K stable @ 4.5GHZ @ 1.28V but i'm just not sure if the gain in temps *81C x264) and volts are worth it. Before this, I had it running @ 1.2V @ 4.2GHZ with uncore @ 42 / AUTO V aswell and it was rock solid @ 68C with x264 . I know 300mhz is 300mhz.


----------



## MaKe OuT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acanom*
> 
> I set mine manual with override mode


as stated on the first page, do you keep it somewhere between 1.2-1.3V?

Another voltage question. I am trying to find 4.5 ghz stability settings. Just started doing this so lots of settings to try still. I am approaching 1.45 Vcore so I am about done there. I understand I need to move Vinput up to try to get stable. I am only at 2V or so at the moment and I see DW had to go to 2.15V to get his 4.6 ghz stability. I would like to know if you guys have to increase the VTT to get stability? I mostly get 101 bsod code but every once in a while I get 124 bsod code and I have tried to resolve it by bumping VTT up a notch. Interesting thing is after I do so, HWinfo still shows my VTT as the original value. Typicall 1.12V IIRC, however, I have bumped it higher than that. 1.16V I think.


----------



## Jedson3614

So if avisynth with x264 stress test will only run in 32 bit mode, am I even fully stressing the cpu to the max? It always fails on selecting 64. I don't think avisynth is 64bit, or i'm doing something wrong.


----------



## MaKe OuT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jedson3614*
> 
> So if avisynth with x264 stress test will only run in 32 bit mode, am I even fully stressing the cpu to the max? It always fails on selecting 64. I don't think avisynth is 64bit, or i'm doing something wrong.


hmmmm, I am new to this but I believe mine is running 64bit. It asks to choose 32/64 prior to starting the loop.


----------



## Jedson3614

I can select 64 bit, however it fails the bench, but if i select 32 it goes through the bench just fine. I believe it may have to do with my avisynth ?


----------



## Torvi

1.9v on vccin
1.355 v on core
4,5 ghz very stable
55C max playing Metro Last night


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zahix*
> 
> Has anyone tried the new Asus Bios 1402 ?


Yes, had to go back on my Hero to get back stable overclock back.


----------



## Zahix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> Yes, had to go back on my Hero to get back stable overclock back.


Oh, it is that bad? not gonna bother with it then. Which bios are you currently using? I'm thinking of trying the old 804 and see if its better than current 1302.


----------



## fishingfanatic

Ok, this any good?lol. Can't seem to get my 4960 above 4.7/4.8 3960 no problem 5 ghz..



Sorry, wrong thread. Don't know how I pulled that one...









FF


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaKe OuT*
> 
> as stated on the first page, do you keep it somewhere between 1.2-1.3V?
> 
> Another voltage question. I am trying to find 4.5 ghz stability settings. Just started doing this so lots of settings to try still. I am approaching 1.45 Vcore so I am about done there. I understand I need to move Vinput up to try to get stable. I am only at 2V or so at the moment and I see DW had to go to 2.15V to get his 4.6 ghz stability. I would like to know if you guys have to increase the VTT to get stability? I mostly get 101 bsod code but every once in a while I get 124 bsod code and I have tried to resolve it by bumping VTT up a notch. Interesting thing is after I do so, HWinfo still shows my VTT as the original value. Typicall 1.12V IIRC, however, I have bumped it higher than that. 1.16V I think.


If the uncore is at stock, settting auto is probably fine but you could set it to 1.2 to be safe. Way I see it, if auto doesn't work for stock uncore, then your CPU won't boot even without an overclock because with stock settings only, the uncore is unstable.

What is Vinput?

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *fishingfanatic*
> 
> Ok, this any good?lol. Can't seem to get my 4960 above 4.7/4.8 3960 no problem 5 ghz..


That's an Ivy Bridge E cpu, not a Haswell cpu.

---


----------



## MaKe OuT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> What is Vinput?


Sorry, it is how I refer to Vccin. I call it Vin or Vinput.

and can anyone respond to my VTT question? Do you guys suspect it should be increased when you get bsod 124?

edit: another question. maybe i overlooked your suggestion in the OP but should HT be turned off when stress testing and finding max OC? It is currently turned on in my BIOS.


----------



## Zahix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaKe OuT*
> 
> Sorry, it is how I refer to Vccin. I call it Vin or Vinput.
> 
> and can anyone respond to my VTT question? Do you guys suspect it should be increased when you get bsod 124?
> 
> edit: another question. maybe i overlooked your suggestion in the OP but should HT be turned off when stress testing and finding max OC? It is currently turned on in my BIOS.


What is the name of the parameter that you changed for VTT? because IO voltage is the QPI/VTT(that you might be referring to), it is sometimes confused with vttddr which is something diffrent.
Why do you want to increase VTT?

Edit: IO voltages help with DRAM stability


----------



## MaKe OuT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zahix*
> 
> What is the name of the parameter that you changed for VTT? because IO voltage is the QPI/VTT(that you might be referring to), it is sometimes confused with vttddr which is something diffrent.
> Why do you want to increase VTT?
> 
> Edit: IO voltages help with DRAM stability


thanks! i believe i was changing vttddr! I could not find qpi/vvt. So, i can try IO voltage instead. I was getting bsod 124 and after googling i found that it could either mean increase qpi/vvt OR increase vcore. I figured it was worth it to try slightly bumping qpi/vvt. Should I not worry about increasing this voltage parameter upon bsod 124 and only mess with the vcore and vccin?

I understand that bsod 101 definitely means the vcore should be tweaked.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaKe OuT*
> 
> as stated on the first page, do you keep it somewhere between 1.2-1.3V?
> 
> Another voltage question. I am trying to find 4.5 ghz stability settings. Just started doing this so lots of settings to try still. I am approaching 1.45 Vcore so I am about done there. I understand I need to move Vinput up to try to get stable. I am only at 2V or so at the moment and I see DW had to go to 2.15V to get his 4.6 ghz stability. I would like to know if you guys have to increase the VTT to get stability? I mostly get 101 bsod code but every once in a while I get 124 bsod code and I have tried to resolve it by bumping VTT up a notch. Interesting thing is after I do so, HWinfo still shows my VTT as the original value. Typicall 1.12V IIRC, however, I have bumped it higher than that. 1.16V I think.


I think most people here set uncore to either 33x or 34x and to 1.15v when starting out. Even at 42 uncore I need less than 1.15. 1.3v is too much.

In the OP the median uncore multi is 41 with 1.2v.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaKe OuT*
> 
> thanks! i believe i was changing vttddr! I could not find qpi/vvt. So, i can try IO voltage instead. I was getting bsod 124 and after googling i found that it could either mean increase qpi/vvt OR increase vcore. I figured it was worth it to try slightly bumping qpi/vvt. Should I not worry about increasing this voltage parameter upon bsod 124 and only mess with the vcore and vccin?
> 
> I understand that bsod 101 definitely means the vcore should be tweaked.


QPI/VTT was a common voltage to increase for BSOD 124 with Bloomfield. QPI/VTT was to stabilize uncore on Bloomfield (specifically the IMC). "Uncore" on Haswell is Ring Bus or Cache, and Ring Bus / Cache voltage is controlled by CPU Cache Voltage / VRING / VCCRING, which we take out of the equation when overclocking core (by setting multi to 33x or 34x, and CPU Cache Voltage to 1.15v).

My observations is that BSOD 124 on Haswell pretty much means increase VID (and also make sure your VCCIN / Eventual / VRIN is high enough).


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaKe OuT*
> 
> Sorry, it is how I refer to Vccin. I call it Vin or Vinput.
> 
> and can anyone respond to my VTT question? Do you guys suspect it should be increased when you get bsod 124?
> 
> edit: another question. maybe i overlooked your suggestion in the OP but should HT be turned off when stress testing and finding max OC? It is currently turned on in my BIOS.


For HT, if you plan to use HT I would turn HT on when testing. Then again if you didn't plan to use HT you would not have bought a CPU with HT. So yeah, I'd leave it on.

Your VTT terminology is also confusing to me since I don't own older CPUs. But I read the other guy's explanation so I think I get it.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zahix*
> 
> Oh, it is that bad? not gonna bother with it then. Which bios are you currently using? I'm thinking of trying the old 804 and see if its better than current 1302.


Even my 4.2 OC wasn't stable anymore. I was using 1301 but reverted back to 1203 for now.

I don't know what irreversible changes there are. It appears to me that, even though I used flash back USB to revert, the Intel Management Engine didn't revert back. I thought the flash back would revert everything back or I wouldn't have updated.

Unfortunately I didn't write down the ME version before updating. Could you post yours? It should be on the main page of the BIOS. Might verify this.


----------



## Zahix

Can you explain to me how is this a problem and the relation between ME and Bios? I have never downgraded a bios before.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zahix*
> 
> 
> 
> Can you explain to me how is this a problem and the relation between ME and Bios? I have never downgraded a bios before.


The Management Engine is a module in the BIOS. I flashed back from 1402 to 1203 and I am still at the 1402 9.0.30.1482 Intel Management Engine. I had assumed that using flash back , since it is done outside of the BIOS, would revert *all* BIOS modules back to the older version, but apparently not. I expect the same is true of processor microcode updates for instance. So this means some changes are irreversible unless you buy a BIOS chip from Asus with the older version. That's a shame to me. I guess I am saying, if it ain't broke, don't fix it, you cannot easily revert back to what you had.


----------



## 7Mine7

Hi

First of all Big thanks to Darkwizzie for your effort in this guide ,, really really helpful ,, i also used the data from the other members with same hardware as starting point for my OC .

from yesterday and i'm playing with my 4770k on ,y Asus Vi Hero ( Bios 1301 ) ,,

i was and still thinking that i'm not too lucky with my chip and may be i'm not totally right ,, personnaly i will be satisfied with 4500 as 24/7 OC but

currently running 4500 with 1.275 and paased 33 run of x264 test ( by the way the last edit from angelotti is really easy to work with not like the first one which i download and couldn't run at all !!! )

max temp was (68-67-63-62) C and i hit 90 with FPU test in AIDA64 and IBT but still stable ,, i'm not happy with these temp especially when i have a reference 780ti OC to 1228 Mhz and my max temp was on 42 C on most strressful tests ,, i'm running Custom loop with 2 Rad ( XT45 360mm+ UT60 240mm ) and XSPC raystorm block for CPU with Gelid GC-3 as thermal compund

i'm not thinking about deliding my CPU unless its really needed ,, so based on the date above do you guys think its needed ?! or should i just think about re-applying the TIM again ?! this can be done easily on my next system flush / update.

also i'm not done with the testing and still trying to lower the voltage more but i don't think the temp will be much lower ,,

* any body tried Intel(R) Extreme Tuning Utility ?! is the stress test worthy in it ?!


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> i'm not thinking about deliding my CPU unless its really needed ,, so based on the date above do you guys think its needed ?!


Your max temp was 68c on hottest core encoding. If it were 20c hotter i'd be thinking seriously about delid.

If you're simulating worst case temperatures, there's a test that will already take you to 100c - Linpack with avx2 - and it's generally agreed upon that it's pretty pointless to run. Encoding or even select harder tests is where it's at


----------



## MaKe OuT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Your max temp was 68c on hottest core encoding. If it were 20c hotter i'd be thinking seriously about delid.
> 
> If you're simulating worst case temperatures, there's a test that will already take you to 100c - Linpack with avx2 - and it's generally agreed upon that it's pretty pointless to run. Encoding or even select harder tests is where it's at


Cryo, is running aida64 for temperature testing worth it in your opinion? Maybe run it prior to an over night run of x264. This way you can verify that you stay under a certain temp (aida64) and also you are stable (x264). Asking from a standpoint of simply looking for stability in a gaming/[email protected] rig.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaKe OuT*
> 
> Cryo, is running aida64 for temperature testing worth it in your opinion? Maybe run it prior to an over night run of x264. This way you can verify that you stay under a certain temp (aida64) and also you are stable (x264). Asking from a standpoint of simply looking for stability in a gaming/[email protected] rig.


I don't see why you would choose Adia. x264 temps are valid - if you want something hotter than full load with a video encoder, like i said you can break out Linpack with avx2 and get 100c at 1.15-1.25v - i just don't see any reason for it


----------



## JackNaylorPE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> I'd still be careful with Furmark and OC Scanner. There have been plenty of times when company reps have steered people in the wrong direction, and there are threads where Furmark has killed 780s.


Not seen that ..... I can see it happening if ya not watching temps and have a so-so reference card I can see temp possibly being an issue.... but I have trouble breaking 44C under Furmark on each card under SLI. Also were these instances with reference cards or non-reference ? The Classified and Lightning are obviously designed to take all ya can throw out them with their double digit VRMs but even the factory OC'd cards like the MSI N Series, Asus DCII and Gigabyte Windforce have nice beefy non-reference VRMs and custom PCBs. I'd be more careful with a reference card as well ..... with a EVGA SC series as though it has a better cooler than the reference model which allows a modest OC, it still has reference PCB and VRM.


----------



## MaKe OuT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> I don't see why you would choose Adia. x264 temps are valid - if you want something hotter than full load with a video encoder, like i said you can break out Linpack with avx2 and get 100c at 1.15-1.25v - i just don't see any reason for it


cool, just making sure x264 is sufficient. I need to revise my voltages as I have been mainly bumping Vcore and Input Voltage and I have already hit near the safe limit going for a 45 multi. Temps run into the mid to upper 70s during the test. I read that I may be able to drop my Vcore and input voltage a bit and increase cpu analog/digital offset voltages a bit instead. Maybe this would yield stability with slightly lower temps.

I am fully prepared to delid if it is necessary on this chip.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Got a 4670K to play with today. Lets hope I got one from a good batch. Costa rica 340


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Got a 4670K to play with today. Lets hope I got one from a good batch. Costa rica 340


Alright, come back and tell us what OC you end up getting.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaKe OuT*
> 
> Cryo, is running aida64 for temperature testing worth it in your opinion? Maybe run it prior to an over night run of x264. This way you can verify that you stay under a certain temp (aida64) and also you are stable (x264). Asking from a standpoint of simply looking for stability in a gaming/[email protected] rig.


You're not really going to go past x264 temps. Gaming, chess, rendering, you name it.

For the record, the hottest Aida test is the FPU test which is noticeably more stressful than any other test. I mean, FPU only. FPU only being more stressful than FPU + CPU + Cache test.


----------



## JackNaylorPE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BenJaminJr*
> 
> I can't for the life of me get x45. I can get x44 at 1.250 vcore and 1.2 Cache stable, but I've gone up to 1.3 vcore and It still crashes. Do i need even more? Ive got a NH-u14s.


On the M6F I was stable at 1.275 at 45 multiplier / 45 cache ratio (adaptive, evrythng else on auto) .... all BIOSs since required 1.325


----------



## 7Mine7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Your max temp was 68c on hottest core encoding. If it were 20c hotter i'd be thinking seriously about delid.
> 
> If you're simulating worst case temperatures, there's a test that will already take you to 100c - Linpack with avx2 - and it's generally agreed upon that it's pretty pointless to run. Encoding or even select harder tests is where it's at


Thanks

i think i will take easy for now and just try to stabilize my OC to through the daily usage

i may re-apply the TIM in my next upgrade soon


----------



## Gugus03

I found that If you put uncore min to 8 you can make uncore frequency to match core frequency while core decreases/increases.
Otherwise uncore always stays at max frequency...

Do you think it can improve consumption/temps or affect performance?


----------



## Cyro999

^You should probably be doing that on Asus or whatever you can set it for, etc min 8 max 40. I didn't see a reason not to do it so far


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> The Management Engine is a module in the BIOS. I flashed back from 1402 to 1203 and I am still at the 1402 9.0.30.1482 Intel Management Engine. I had assumed that using flash back , since it is done outside of the BIOS, would revert *all* BIOS modules back to the older version, but apparently not. I expect the same is true of processor microcode updates for instance. So this means some changes are irreversible unless you buy a BIOS chip from Asus with the older version. That's a shame to me. I guess I am saying, if it ain't broke, don't fix it, you cannot easily revert back to what you had.


The Microcode does change as per BIOS, they haven't changed it though so it's still version 12. If you want, you can always try version 17 which I believe is better (though that could just be a placebo). I went back to 12 for awhile and stuff started BSODing but like I said, that's not 100% accurate in anyway, either way I went back to version 17.

Regarding the ME firmware, you can always flash this yourself if you believe this is the cause. I've been running the latest for a long time (9.0.31.1487 - newer than ASUS offer) and it hasn't caused any negative impact. I don't believe this is the cause of worse performance to be honest, could be some other settings ASUS played with of course.


----------



## GeneO

So I saw there was microcode 17 out. Where is trustworthy place to get it and the program to save current and load it?


----------



## Dimaggio1103

what is the max safe temp and vcore gents? Did not see that info on OP. So far I have just a average chip no lotto winner here. Running 4.3GHz @ 1.20v Uncore at normal


----------



## JackNaylorPE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> i can get on my 4770 k 4.6 ghz whit 1.356V on adaptive voltage and by all cores......memory is corsair vengance pro 1866 mhz...
> i didnt messed up nothing but put on adaptive voltage....can i tweak in bios something more to low a litlle bit a voltage?i have asus z 87 sabertooth.


Using Asus M6F here and I found the jump from 45 Multiplier / 45 Cache (1.275) ratio to 46/46 (1.38) to be huge.... 0.105 volts. Updating from BIOS 0804 whacked all my settings and raised voltages so don't know if you are among those that has affected.

My 45/45 is now at 1.32 VID but I tested 45/42 and got down to 1.29 ....after that my image editing benchmark scores started to decrease. I still haven't messed with 46/46 as temps shot up to momentary peaks of 1.48 under adaptive (RoG Real Bench Open CL test) and I just have had no time for tweaking.

On a side note was running a radiator / fan test with OCCT CPU test at stock settings (graphing results) and it failed after 4 secs (error on core 3) ... tried P95 and got a failure on Worker #3.... rebooted and running 3.5 hours so far and all still running fine..... anyone ever seen b4 ? A first for me.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> what is the max safe temp and vcore gents? Did not see that info on OP. So far I have just a average chip no lotto winner here. Running 4.3GHz @ 1.20v Uncore at normal


[email protected] is quite safe


----------



## brutus090

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> what is the max safe temp and vcore gents? Did not see that info on OP. So far I have just a average chip no lotto winner here. Running 4.3GHz @ 1.20v Uncore at normal


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brutus090*


um....what?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> [email protected] is quite safe


80c?! so i guess hitting 55c was not too bad then.....


----------



## MaKe OuT

dimaggio, that is better than my chip. I can't get 4.5ghz to be stable at all.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> So I saw there was microcode 17 out. Where is trustworthy place to get it and the program to save current and load it?


2 ways you can do it. You can use the UBU tool which is automated but I still believe it deletes one of the files and doesn't replace it back, so your modded BIOS isn't exactly the same anymore, this method works either way. If you want to do it manually I wrote a little guide earlier, in the end it shows where you can get the version 17, it's safe.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1438336/asus-z87-gold-series-owners-club/10#post_21108794


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> 2 ways you can do it. You can use the UBU tool which is automated but I still believe it deletes one of the files and doesn't replace it back, so your modded BIOS isn't exactly the same anymore, this method works either way. If you want to do it manually I wrote a little guide earlier, in the end it shows where you can get the version 17, it's safe.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1438336/asus-z87-gold-series-owners-club/10#post_21108794


Thanks









+rep


----------



## MaKe OuT

is 45 Multi not gonna happen for me?

I keep getting bsod 101 up to the following settings:
core multi: 45
uncore multi: 35

Vcore: 1.44
Vuncore: 1.2
V sys agent off: 0.25
V IO dig off: 0.2
V IO an off: 0.15
Vccin: 2.1

Temps on pass 2 of x264 in the low 80s. But I am bsod in the first loop.

Do I have wiggle room and if so which parameters should I change?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> um....what?
> 80c?! so i guess hitting 55c was not too bad then.....


The reason why he gave you the funny looking emoticon is because it is in the first post, most likely multiple times. There's an entire section dedicated to safe parameters.

---

What is considered to be the best OC friendly Asus bios version?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaKe OuT*
> 
> is 45 Multi not gonna happen for me?
> 
> I keep getting bsod 101 up to the following settings:
> core multi: 45
> uncore multi: 35
> 
> Vcore: 1.44
> Vuncore: 1.2
> V sys agent off: 0.25
> V IO dig off: 0.2
> V IO an off: 0.15
> Vccin: 2.1
> 
> Temps on pass 2 of x264 in the low 80s. But I am bsod in the first loop.
> 
> Do I have wiggle room and if so which parameters should I change?
> Based on that, very likely it's not. Bsod on first loop is a far cry from stability, especially at these voltages. You can even try to up the Vcore and Vrin even more aggressively and whatnot, but realistically I think the voltage wall is too tall for this one.


I still stress my CPU all the time, every day, with chess and admist the possibility of degradation (which may actually be OS corruption from 50+ bsods), maybe it's best if you settle for x44, save that time, and take that longevity that comes with the lower voltage and temps.


----------



## brutus090

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> The reason why he gave you the funny looking emoticon is because it is in the first post, most likely multiple times. There's an entire section dedicated to safe parameters.


Apologies, I didn't mean to be rude nor disruptive. Wizzie nailed it though, in his guide (the OP), there are multiple sections which can help steer you toward an appropriate Vcore value. The reason many people in this thread aren't very forward about telling anyone specific voltage and temperature guidelines is that the values are frankly very subjective. Darkwizzie and others do their best to advise "safe" voltages and temperatures, but as stated throughout the thread, nobody can tell you what voltages will cause damage, degradation, etc., because *there is no hard evidence that points to specific values at which these issues occur.*

That said, the best you can do is experiment on your own, with your own chip, and find what set of parameters works for you. If you encode videos all day, x264 can be more than a stress test; it can be an indicator of the temperatures you are likely to experience on a daily basis. If you game a lot, Far Cry 3 tends to not only be a good stress test, but to ramp up your CPU temperatures as well.


----------



## angelotti

---


----------



## Cyro999

Ooh goody, r24xx!

I'l modify that and provide you with bench+log of my current 24/7 - 4.5 ht, 4.0 uncore at 1.85vrin, 1.245vcore, 1.2 ring (bios settings) w/ sammy miracle RAM @1.6v, 2200 9-10-12-20-1t 104tRFC (though that last part i don't think really matters for standard x264 encodes)

Thanks for your posts recently in the thread~


----------



## MaKe OuT

Do you guys enable EIST and Cstates and if so how do you configure Cstates?


----------



## angelotti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Ooh goody, r24xx!
> 
> I'l modify that and provide you with bench+log of my current 24/7 - 4.5 ht, 4.0 uncore at 1.85vrin, 1.245vcore, 1.2 ring (bios settings) w/ sammy miracle RAM @1.6v, 2200 9-10-12-20-1t 104tRFC (though that last part i don't think really matters for standard x264 encodes)


RAM frequency matters very little, but if you want to involve more ram into the process, there are two more things that can be modified.
- First is "*--rc-lookahead 80*" which can be set to 160 and up to 250, and this setting won't affect other things negatively. This should add ~ 1.2GB of extra ram (for 250)
- Second, you could run the encode on "*medium preset*" (not to be mistaken with "_process priority_"). *BUT*, running on medium preset will affect other things negatively (reduce cpu stress), so i don't recommend it.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> The reason why he gave you the funny looking emoticon is because it is in the first post, most likely multiple times. There's an entire section dedicated to safe parameters.


I did not see them when I was overclocking last night, long day and i was not at my best attention wise. Even if it was I most likely would have asked as I double and tripple check everything. This is a forum on the internet he needs to get use to people asking the same thing over and over, that's what these forums are for. more specifically you in the OP has even encouraged it.
Quote:


> Problems? Ask here! Do not spend 5 minutes, tweak 2 things, get a bad overclock, and rage!
> Comments? I'd love to hear it!
> Questions? That's what this thread is here for!


So reading this I thought it more than reasonable, versus searching all night, just to ask from the people who OC everyday. Not trying to sound like a jerk, but giving a simple emoticon response is rude, and against the ToS. We should all be understanding and welcoming to nooobs, instead of conveying such a response.

That being said so far my OC stands as 4.5GHz @ 1.325v Uncore at stock. We shall see if it lasts.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angelotti*
> 
> RAM frequency matters very little, but if you want to involve more ram into the process, there are two more things that can be modified.
> - First is "*--rc-lookahead 80*" which can be set to 160 and up to 250, and this setting won't affect other things negatively. This should add ~ 1.2GB of extra ram (for 250)
> - Second, you could run the encode on "*medium preset*" (not to be mistaken with "_process priority_"). *BUT*, running on medium preset will affect other things negatively (reduce cpu stress), so i don't recommend it.


Thanks

I tried and logged a few things:

I copied "test" folder into a new directory, modified script you linked and then updated the encoder. I ran it, my performance was terrible - like 2.5fps terrible, and cpu load looked like this - i know you used max of highest thread, but this CPU load stat was usually higher for me:



I undid the changes and ran again, 3x loop, then compared it to old encoder. I used a different (old) batch file by accident though, so need to re-take those results. On it now (checked while writing this post, derp)










Here's old encoder (blue) vs new encoder (green). Red thrown in from the HT changes to batch - i stopped blue early because i needed to write post and rush off to do something else

I think the number difference is mostly just from different amounts of idle time at start. They're quite similar (old and new encoder) but those HT modifications lower CPU usage on max thread and especially total, while also halving encoding speed

As you can see red number for max thread is higher - like 99.6% - but it's worse on the graph. That's just because i started logging after load was applied and stopped before it ended. I think both of the other runs can beat that number, as shown by less dips etc.

This was 500ms sample time

Not sure if i forgot or missed anything, gotta run now so i'l think a bit more later


----------



## Cyro999

I let it run to about 100 frames then sampled a minute or so of r24xx encoder w/ new batch (no modifications)



pretty much solid 100% on highest load thread, 98.2 average across 8 thread


----------



## angelotti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> I tried and logged a few things:
> 
> I copied "test" folder into a new directory, modified script you linked and then updated the encoder. I ran it, my performance was terrible - like 2.5fps terrible, and cpu load looked like this - i know you used max of highest thread, but this CPU load stat was usually higher for me:
> 
> 
> 
> I undid the changes and ran again, 3x loop, then compared it to old encoder. I used a different (old) batch file by accident though, so need to re-take those results. On it now (checked while writing this post, derp)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's old encoder (blue) vs new encoder (green). Red thrown in from the HT changes to batch - i stopped blue early because i needed to write post and rush off to do something else
> 
> I think the number difference is mostly just from different amounts of idle time at start. They're quite similar (old and new encoder) but those HT modifications lower CPU usage on max thread and especially total, while also halving encoding speed
> 
> As you can see red number for max thread is higher - like 99.6% - but it's worse on the graph. That's just because i started logging after load was applied and stopped before it ended. I think both of the other runs can beat that number, as shown by less dips etc.
> 
> This was 500ms sample time
> 
> Not sure if i forgot or missed anything, gotta run now so i'l think a bit more later


That slowness comes from "--me esa" but i thought that it will scale in cpu usage on HT cpu's (on my non-HT they have the same cpu usage)
From what you are saying, it doesn't, but you should have let it run for more then a min and a half for the results to be more clear.
Delete " --me esa" (along with the break in front of it), but leave "--subme" to 11 and try again.

I will edit the post to let others know that it doesn't improve cpu usage on HT chips.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaKe OuT*
> 
> Do you guys enable EIST and Cstates and if so how do you configure Cstates?


There is no reason not to run EIST (SpeedStep). A lot of us also have all C-States enabled because we like seeing almost 0v being drawn at idle.

The default for Z87 mobos is to have C6 & C7 disabled. If you have a newer PSU with D2D circuitry you can run C6 and C7. Since many budget PSUs are not capable of C6 and C7, that's why it's off by default.

Here's how I have my EIST C-States set:

Enhanced Intel SpeedStep Technology - [Enabled]
Turbo Mode - [Enabled]
CPU C States - [Enabled]
Enhanced C1 State - [Enabled] (FYI this is sometimes called C1E, now it's called Enhanced C1 State by Asus)
CPU C3 Report - [Enabled]
CPU C6 Report - [Enabled]
C6 Latency - [Short]
CPU C7 Report - [CPU C7s]
C7 Latency - [Short]
Package C State Support - [CPU C7s]


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angelotti*
> 
> That slowness comes from "--me esa" but i thought that it will scale in cpu usage on HT cpu's (on my non-HT they have the same cpu usage)
> From what you are saying, it doesn't, but you should have let it run for more then a min and a half for the results to be more clear.
> Delete " --me esa" (along with the break in front of it), but leave "--subme" to 11 and try again.
> 
> I will edit the post to let others know that it doesn't improve cpu usage on HT chips.


Will do

For above post, you made a mistake writing my name, and also in the code box it's still including --me esa i think~

Curious how you got so knowledgeable of encoder, would you like to add me on skype also~?


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> I did not see them when I was overclocking last night, long day and i was not at my best attention wise. Even if it was I most likely would have asked as I double and tripple check everything. This is a forum on the internet he needs to get use to people asking the same thing over and over, that's what these forums are for. more specifically you in the OP has even encouraged it.
> So reading this I thought it more than reasonable, versus searching all night, just to ask from the people who OC everyday. Not trying to sound like a jerk, but giving a simple emoticon response is rude, and against the ToS. We should all be understanding and welcoming to nooobs, instead of conveying such a response.
> 
> That being said so far my OC stands as 4.5GHz @ 1.325v Uncore at stock. We shall see if it lasts.


I agree with you. Haswell OCing (any CPU OCing in my experience) can seem like a black box or an arcane art at first.

But it usually boils down to isolating a very few variables and changing those. For Haswell there are only about 5 things to change -- 3 voltages and 2 multipliers:

*Voltages*
1) VID
2) VRIN / VCCIN / Eventual Input Voltage (I'm sure it goes by other names too)
3) CPU Cache Ratio Voltage (uncore / ring bus)

*Multipliers*
1) Core multiplier
2) Cache ratio multiplier (uncore / ring bus)

That's it.

There are a lot of other things to mess with like LLC, disabling onboard devices etc., but as for as OCing (non-extreme) that's about it.

Follow the methods in this thread that Darkwizzie and others have mentioned.

1) Isolate core and do not worry about cache ratio
2) Once core is stable, then move on to cache ratio
3) Only change one thing at a time (very slightly) and test for stability. If stable, change again and retest.










If you're at 1.325v (VID? Vcore?) you probably need to raise VCCIN. The rule of thumb is .5v to .6v above VID for VCCIN. At 1.325v you will probably need ~.6v above your VID, so 1.925 ish. But it could be more or less. I needed less than .5v above VID (my VID is 1.280 @ 4.5GHz) with LLC on Auto to get stable.


----------



## angelotti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Will do
> 
> For above post, you made a mistake writing my name, and also in the code box it's still including --me esa i think~
> 
> Curious how you got so knowledgeable of encoder, would you like to add me on skype also~?


Corrected.
*Sorry for the misspelling...*


----------



## MaKe OuT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> There is no reason not to run EIST (SpeedStep). A lot of us also have all C-States enabled because we like seeing almost 0v being drawn at idle.
> 
> The default for Z87 mobos is to have C6 & C7 disabled. If you have a newer PSU with D2D circuitry you can run C6 and C7. Since many budget PSUs are not capable of C6 and C7, that's why it's off by default.
> 
> Here's how I have my EIST C-States set:
> 
> Enhanced Intel SpeedStep Technology - [Enabled]
> Turbo Mode - [Enabled]
> CPU C States - [Enabled]
> Enhanced C1 State - [Enabled] (FYI this is sometimes called C1E, now it's called Enhanced C1 State by Asus)
> CPU C3 Report - [Enabled]
> CPU C6 Report - [Enabled]
> C6 Latency - [Short]
> CPU C7 Report - [CPU C7s]
> C7 Latency - [Short]
> Package C State Support - [CPU C7s]


OK so my PSU doesn't support C6/C7 unfortunately. I should therefore disable those and enable C3 Report and Enhanced C1 State and set Package C State Support to C3. Correct?
Also, Will make sure EIST is enabled.

These settings do not negatively affect overclock?


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> I agree with you. Haswell OCing (any CPU OCing in my experience) can seem like a black box or an arcane art at first.
> 
> But it usually boils down to isolating a very few variables and changing those. For Haswell there are only about 5 things to change -- 3 voltages and 2 multipliers:
> 
> *Voltages*
> 1) VID
> 2) VRIN / VCCIN / Eventual Input Voltage (I'm sure it goes by other names too)
> 3) CPU Cache Ratio Voltage (uncore / ring bus)
> 
> *Multipliers*
> 1) Core multiplier
> 2) Cache ratio multiplier (uncore / ring bus)
> 
> That's it.
> 
> There are a lot of other things to mess with like LLC, disabling onboard devices etc., but as for as OCing (non-extreme) that's about it.
> 
> Follow the methods in this thread that Darkwizzie and others have mentioned.
> 
> 1) Isolate core and do not worry about cache ratio
> 2) Once core is stable, then move on to cache ratio
> 3) Only change one thing at a time (very slightly) and test for stability. If stable, change again and retest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you're at 1.325v (VID? Vcore?) you probably need to raise VCCIN. The rule of thumb is .5v to .6v above VID for VCCIN. At 1.325v you will probably need ~.6v above your VID, so 1.925 ish. But it could be more or less. I needed less than .5v above VID (my VID is 1.280 @ 4.5GHz) with LLC on Auto to get stable.


Confusion sets in yet again. VID when I was on ivybridge meant base Vcore or something to that effect. I am at 1.32v for Vcore. Also i have enabled all power saving stuff, and my frequency will go down on idle but not my Vcore. I assume because I am using fixed voltage instead of offset. However I am not sure what to put as offset as I do not know where it starts at for 4.5GHz.

With my Ivy I would check what vid said in coretemp and just add to that. But coretemp just says what its fixed at not the base......my brian hurts and I have not even begun my work day yet. lol


----------



## MaKe OuT

VID is a bios setting. Vcore is a real measurement and it increases from idle to load.
edit for clarity: The bios setting VID is commonly called core voltage.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Confusion sets in yet again. VID when I was on ivybridge meant base Vcore or something to that effect. I am at 1.32v for Vcore. Also i have enabled all power saving stuff, and my frequency will go down on idle but not my Vcore. I assume because I am using fixed voltage instead of offset. However I am not sure what to put as offset as I do not know where it starts at for 4.5GHz.
> 
> With my Ivy I would check what vid said in coretemp and just add to that. But coretemp just says what its fixed at not the base......my brian hurts and I have not even begun my work day yet. lol


The confusion will be cleared up, just keep at it. It took my days to digest what was what even after reading the OP multiple times and browsing many websites and posts. it doesn't help that different mobo manufacturers have different names for things, and different mobos behave differently.

As MaKe OuT mentioned, VID is the setting you set for core voltage in BIOS. Vcore is the actual observed core voltage. VID never changes. Vcore could be .016v at idle, it could be 1.3v at load. Typically it seems that Vcore on Z87 will increase .02v or .03v above what is set in BIOS (VID) at load.

On my Asus board I can set VID one of three ways:

1) Manual
2) Adaptive
3) Offset

I use Manual and my Vcore AND frequency drops at idle (I have EIST and all C-States enabled). I'm guessing Gigabyte does something differently. I will let some of the Gigabyte experts weigh in on how you should set your VID so Vcore drops down at idle.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angelotti*
> 
> Corrected.
> *Sorry for the misspelling...*


np ^.^

Here's 10 vs 11 on that setting:



I started @100 frames in, ended at 1500 (thought bench ended around there, but it was ~1958 or something, oops)

then i ran second one (green, 11) and stopped logging after the same amount of time, but i had to cut a few seconds off the end because system froze for a second and had some weird like 50% cpu load readings - not sure if that's the best methodology or not, i didn't want to run them for vastly different amounts of time

I let both runs complete and got 5.64fps with it set to 10, 4.65fps with it set to 11

99% average on 8 thread and 99.98% average on highest load thread is pretty awesome for x264, good for stability testing but i'm a little concerned now with this that results may no longer reflect actual encoding performance (stuff i would do before was like.. 1080p @med, crf18 - or [email protected], for example, without changing other settings because i did not understand them)


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> The confusion will be cleared up, just keep at it. It took my days to digest what was what even after reading the OP multiple times and browsing many websites and posts. it doesn't help that different mobo manufacturers have different names for things, and different mobos behave differently.
> 
> As MaKe OuT mentioned, VID is the setting you set for core voltage in BIOS. Vcore is the actual observed core voltage. VID never changes. Vcore could be .016v at idle, it could be 1.3v at load. Typically it seems that Vcore on Z87 will increase .02v or .03v above what is set in BIOS (VID) at load.
> 
> On my Asus board I can set VID one of three ways:
> 
> 1) Manual
> 2) Adaptive
> 3) Offset
> 
> I use Manual and my Vcore AND frequency drops at idle (I have EIST and all C-States enabled). I'm guessing Gigabyte does something differently. I will let some of the Gigabyte experts weigh in on how you should set your VID so Vcore drops down at idle.


So I did remember somewhat correctly. what do I put for offset Voltage then if im at 4.5GHz and fixed voltage hits 1.324v in windows? I have EIST and all cstates enabled. But im on fixed voltage as i have no idea what to put for offset.


----------



## MaKe OuT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> So I did remember somewhat correctly. what do I put for offset Voltage then if im at 4.5GHz and fixed voltage hits 1.324v in windows? I have EIST and all cstates enabled. But im on fixed voltage as i have no idea what to put for offset.


it seems there is no reason to use offset. just set a core voltage and roll with it. bump it when necessary to reach stability on the multi you want.

here http://www.overclock.net/t/1401976/the-gigabyte-z87-haswell-overclocking-oc-guide


----------



## Digitalwolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> So I did remember somewhat correctly. what do I put for offset Voltage then if im at 4.5GHz and fixed voltage hits 1.324v in windows? I have EIST and all cstates enabled. But im on fixed voltage as i have no idea what to put for offset.


Personally on my Z87 I've never used offset (I have an MSI MPower board for reference).

I use a fixed voltage setting for doing stability testing (because some odd things can happen with adaptive in that scenario). My experience with a fixed setting is that your vcore should remain the same as the name would suggest. I guess that might vary from brand to brand but at least with mine if I set a fixed voltage that's what I'm running 24/7.

After I test for stability .. I use adaptive for normal use and my voltage drops as you would expect.

In general I only run my 4570K @ 4.4 and set my voltage to 1.25 for that. <- That part obviously with Haswell can be pretty different chip to chip.

I'm not sure any of that was helpful since you are asking for offset information... but I just don't really have any experience on using offset with Haswell.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaKe OuT*
> 
> it seems there is no reason to use offset. just set a core voltage and roll with it. bump it when necessary to reach stability on the multi you want.
> 
> here http://www.overclock.net/t/1401976/the-gigabyte-z87-haswell-overclocking-oc-guide


Thanks for post. Plus rep my man. I however did everything that guide says left all cstates to enabled and EIST on yet my vcore does not drop on idle only my frequency does. It doesn't help that my Bios UI looks like the control panel on the freakin space shuttle. lol


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Thanks for post. Plus rep my man. I however did everything that guide says left all cstates to enabled and EIST on yet my vcore does not drop on idle only my frequency does. It doesn't help that my Bios UI looks like the control panel on the freakin space shuttle. lol


Maybe you're looking at VID?

How are you observing Vcore? If you're using CPU-Z, it will report VID on Gigabyte boards, and Vcore on Asus boards, and it will do different things depending on the version.

Use HWInfo to check Vcore.


----------



## angelotti

I think we're trolling a bit with these non OC related things.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Curious how you got so knowledgeable of encoder, would you like to add me on skype also~?


I'm not really knowledgeable on encoders, i only know the things i needed over time.
I would like to know how to use avisynth in relation to x264 without the need to actually install avisynth (like megui does)
There's a wealth of "thigs" to do with it.
About skype, i never used that..., i had to google it to see what you meant with the *add me* thing (i didn't knew it actually has an _accounts_ system or _messaging and sharing_...)
Quote:


> ...but i'm a little concerned now with this that results may no longer reflect actual encoding performance (stuff i would do before was like.. 1080p @med, crf18 - or [email protected], for example, without changing other settings because i did not understand them)


If you are talking about the end fps result and it relation to actual encoding you do for yourself, *it doesn't*! These settings are relevant in a _stress test_ type of situation, they don't make much sens in regular encode. They're overdone.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> The confusion will be cleared up, just keep at it. It took my days to digest what was what even after reading the OP multiple times and browsing many websites and posts. it doesn't help that different mobo manufacturers have different names for things, and different mobos behave differently.
> 
> As MaKe OuT mentioned, VID is the setting you set for core voltage in BIOS. Vcore is the actual observed core voltage. VID never changes. Vcore could be .016v at idle, it could be 1.3v at load. Typically it seems that Vcore on Z87 will increase .02v or .03v above what is set in BIOS (VID) at load.
> 
> On my Asus board I can set VID one of three ways:
> 
> 1) Manual
> 2) Adaptive
> 3) Offset
> 
> I use Manual and my Vcore AND frequency drops at idle (I have EIST and all C-States enabled). I'm guessing Gigabyte does something differently. I will let some of the Gigabyte experts weigh in on how you should set your VID so Vcore drops down at idle.


With offset and adaptive, VID is not what you set in the BIOS. The VID applied in that case varies with load and frequency is defined by Intel. What you set in the BIOS is the offset, which is applied to this variable VID. In adaptive you can also affect the VID with the Turbo voltage setting.

At least that is my understanding of it all.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> With offset and adaptive, VID is not what you set in the BIOS. The VID applied in that case varies with load and frequency is defined by Intel. What you set in the BIOS is the offset, which is applied to this variable VID. In adaptive you can also affect the VID with the Turbo voltage setting.
> 
> At least that is my understanding of it all.


I believe that Offset mode uses a predefined VID table. So it's not good for overclocking. So yea in Offset mode the VID will actually change. Also your offset will always add to the VID so your voltage will always be higher than what it would be under Manual if you're using positive offsets. (I could be totally wrong.)

I think you're right with Adaptive as well, VID changes, but you get the voltage spikes etc.

So I use Manual where VID never changes, just Vcore.

Thank you for pointing that out. +Rep.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> I believe that Offset mode uses a predefined VID table. So it's not good for overclocking. So yea in Offset mode the VID will actually change. Also your offset will always add to the VID so your voltage will always be higher than what it would be under Manual if you're using positive offsets. (I could be totally wrong.)
> 
> I think you're right with Adaptive as well, VID changes, but you get the voltage spikes etc.
> 
> So I use Manual where VID never changes, just Vcore.
> 
> Thank you for pointing that out. +Rep.


I think offset is fine for non-extreme overclocking, it is just that the offset also applies at idle, which is sometimes not desirable or stable.

Pre-Haswell, with offset the VID would never be higher than manual like you suggest, since you would set the offset so at load it would be equal to what you would set in manual at load. The rest of the time, when not under load, it would be less than the manual. So it will always be less than manual. With Haswell, depending on how you set the offset, it may be higher than what you would run manual with AVX load because of the boost the processor applies with AVX load when using offset or adaptive. But that depends on how you set it up. Also, depending on how you set the offset, you could end up with too low a voltage at lower loads or idle resulting in instabilities.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> I believe that Offset mode uses a predefined VID table. So it's not good for overclocking. So yea in Offset mode the VID will actually change. Also your offset will always add to the VID so your voltage will always be higher than what it would be under Manual if you're using positive offsets. (I could be totally wrong.)
> 
> I think you're right with Adaptive as well, VID changes, but you get the voltage spikes etc.
> 
> So I use Manual where VID never changes, just Vcore.
> 
> Thank you for pointing that out. +Rep.


Be careful with your terminology, it can be tricky. You can't set or change the VID, that comes from a table programmed into each individual CPU by Intel. All you are changing in the BIOS is the Vcore, or the offset that is applied to the VID. Even in manual mode you aren't setting the actual VID, although I guess you could argue that you are overriding the CPU VID, which is why it shows that way in the monitoring programs, but the CPU itself is still going to have a VID that may be different from what you set.

Adaptive is different, and apparently works different in different boards, where you are supposedly using the auto VID at stock speeds and then an offset at overclocked speeds. But I don't know that it actually works that way in practice - seems more like the boards just set whatever they want.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Be careful with your terminology. You can't set or change the VID, that comes from a table programmed into each individual CPU by Intel. All you are changing in the BIOS is the Vcore, or the offset that is applied to the VID. Even in manual mode you aren't setting the actual VID, although I guess you could argue that you are overriding the CPU VID, which is why it shows that way in the monitoring programs, but the CPU itself is still going to have a VID that may be different from what you set.
> 
> Adaptive is different, and apparently works different in different boards, where you are supposedly using the auto VID at stock speeds and then an offset at overclocked speeds. But I don't know that it actually works that way in practice - seems more like the boards just set whatever they want.


That's what I meant. You can't change Intel's VID table, but you can change (override) VID with Manual mode.

Even after reading so much about Haswell I feel like there's a lot more to know.

Thanks for the input, it's good stuff.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

looking at cpuz, coretemp, and HWmonitor all say same. not sure how to check vcore to see if its throttling down on idle. my frequency does and package wattage hits somewhere around 12w i think


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> looking at cpuz, coretemp


I think that HWMonitor probably has Vcore, but get *HWInfo*. HWInfo has VID and Vcore listed under sensors.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> I did not see them when I was overclocking last night, long day and i was not at my best attention wise. Even if it was I most likely would have asked as I double and tripple check everything. This is a forum on the internet he needs to get use to people asking the same thing over and over, that's what these forums are for. more specifically you in the OP has even encouraged it.
> So reading this I thought it more than reasonable, versus searching all night, just to ask from the people who OC everyday. Not trying to sound like a jerk, but giving a simple emoticon response is rude, and against the ToS. We should all be understanding and welcoming to nooobs, instead of conveying such a response.
> 
> That being said so far my OC stands as 4.5GHz @ 1.325v Uncore at stock. We shall see if it lasts.


All he did was post a funny emoticon. Nobody went off on you telling you to shut up or anything, so I don't think anybody was really out of line.

As a suggestion, ctrl+F searching "safe" would save you time next time by jumping you straight into what you're looking for. Had you been unable to find the safe vcore/temp values even after I responded I would have copied and pasted parts of the guide to you for reference. Let's move on and save it until some person really becomes antagonizing on purpose. Until then this is just a minor misunderstanding.

And yes, let's see if your OC lasts.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> All he did was post a funny emoticon. Nobody went off on you telling you to shut up or anything, so I don't think anybody was really out of line.
> 
> As a suggestion, ctrl+F searching "safe" would save you time next time by jumping you straight into what you're looking for.


Well it was not helpful.....so therefor shouldn't have been posted. Spouting simply "search" for it is irrelevant, I asked people directly in a thread designed for it, so either way I did nothing wrong either. Maybe its because i'm from an older generation that I have the mindset if you don't have something helpful to contribute don't bother replying.

Point is moot now, as some great people have been responding and helping me out tons.

Back on-topic I have downloaded HWinfo and think i have found the vcore (I miss my Ivy was so easy just a year ago. lol) it does look like it is in fact throttling down from fixed voltage. Thanks and plus rep gents.

Now onto fine tuning.


----------



## angelotti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Be careful with your terminology, it can be tricky. You can't set or change the VID, that comes from a table programmed into each individual CPU by Intel. All you are changing in the BIOS is the Vcore, or the offset that is applied to the VID. Even in manual mode you aren't setting the actual VID, although I guess you could argue that you are overriding the CPU VID, which is why it shows that way in the monitoring programs, but the CPU itself is still going to have a VID that may be different from what you set.
> 
> Adaptive is different, and apparently works different in different boards, where you are supposedly using the auto VID at stock speeds and then an offset at overclocked speeds. But I don't know that it actually works that way in practice - seems more like the boards just set whatever they want.


Haswell CPU's have a number of programmed tables for VID to use, according to all the instructions it gets from the MB.
Example:
Instruction A: Vcore to Adaptive plus C-states to on in UEFI. For this sort of instruction the CPU has a programmed table that let's it go with whatever voltage it needs under the given circumstances (frequency, load and temp) and then decides in real-time the actual voltage (but it won't go to 1.4V when you set the multiplier to 47 because that voltage is not programmed in the tables).
From what i have seen on my cpu, it won't go above 1.201V on its own when on Adaptive.
Instruction B: Vcore to Manual and C-states to On. It will take the voltage you set for vcore (ex 1.250V) as the maximum it will use but still lower it when the frequency/load lowers (again, according to the programmed tables)
Instruction C: Vcore to Manual and C-states to Off. It uses the 1.250 in this example all the time (according to the tables for this sort of instruction)
All of the above Instruction Plus OFFSET - when one of the cores gets to 100% load, it ads the offset.
Etc... (there are other things that come into play, obviously)
I assume these tables differ from one cpu to the next, and they are determined through the testing process.

This is a layman's way to look at it.


----------



## Horsemama1956

Got a new cooler, an NH-U14S so I can finally run atleast 4.5Ghz. 10 passes of the x264 test only hit 62 degrees, though will be running it for awhile overnight even though I've already tested on my h60. The h60 would hit mid 80's to mid 90's so it's a significant change. 1.265 vcore and 1.175 uncore for 4.2Ghz.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Be careful with your terminology, it can be tricky. You can't set or change the VID, that comes from a table programmed into each individual CPU by Intel. All you are changing in the BIOS is the Vcore, or the offset that is applied to the VID. Even in manual mode you aren't setting the actual VID, although I guess you could argue that you are overriding the CPU VID, which is why it shows that way in the monitoring programs, but the CPU itself is still going to have a VID that may be different from what you set.
> 
> Adaptive is different, and apparently works different in different boards, where you are supposedly using the auto VID at stock speeds and then an offset at overclocked speeds. But I don't know that it actually works that way in practice - seems more like the boards just set whatever they want.


Adaptive is controlled by the processor, not the board - all vcore/VD adjustments are internal to the processor. You give it two parameters through the BIOS, an offset and a Turbo voltage target, and the chip does the rest.

There is little technical info on the from Intel, but I note that the processor has several load-line slopes used to calculate the VID. One is specifically for "response to dynamic load increase events". Maybe that is what it uses for adaptive.


----------



## Forceman

Adaptive is the great unknown, because it doesn't seem to work the same on every board. I don't think Gigabyte even has an Adaptive setting.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> Adaptive is controlled by the processor, not the board - all vcore/VD adjustments are internal to the processor. You give it two parameters through the BIOS, an offset and a Turbo voltage target, and the chip does the rest.
> 
> There is little technical info on the from Intel, but I note that the processor has several load-line slopes used to calculate the VID. One is specifically for "response to dynamic load increase events". Maybe that is what it uses for adaptive.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Adaptive is the great unknown, because it doesn't seem to work the same on every board. I don't think Gigabyte even has an Adaptive setting.


I second Forceman. Adaptive has no functional use on MSi G45 gaming either and is completely missing from Gigabyte, where the power saving and such are controlled by other settings. In fact, the only mobo vendor I know of right now that has adaptive doing anything useful is Asus, which happens to be the mobo you have, Gene.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Adaptive is the great unknown, because it doesn't seem to work the same on every board. I don't think Gigabyte even has an Adaptive setting.


I agree it varies, but it must be by processor. The FIVR controls the core voltages with load, so I don't see how the board can affect it.
Also, just because a board doesn't support adaptive voltage doesn't mean it is not available from the chip.

If you can convince me how a motherboard can control the core voltage that the Intel FIVR controls...

From the Intel Developers Forum:

http://hwbot.org/news/9347_intel_haswell_overclocking_fully_disclosed_theory_for_core_i7_4770k/

http://wccftech.com/idf-2013-intel-details-haswell-microarchitecture-overclocking-features-4th-generation-hd-graphics-core/

It clearly is Haswell from the above links.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> I agree it varies, but it must be by processor. The IVR controls the core voltages, so I don't see how the board can affect it.
> Also, just because a board doesn't support adaptive voltage doesn't mean it is not available from the chip.


We can change voltages at the UEFI BIOS level so why does the way Adaptive is implemented have to be done solely on the CPU? You're assuming there is no implementation level beyond the CPU.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> I agree it varies, but it must be by processor. The IVR controls the core voltages, so I don't see how the board can affect it.
> Also, just because a board doesn't support adaptive voltage doesn't mean it is not available from the chip.


Everything I've seen shows it varies by board.


----------



## angelotti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> Adaptive is controlled by the processor, not the board - all vcore/VD adjustments are internal to the processor. You give it two parameters through the BIOS, an offset and a Turbo voltage target, and the chip does the rest.
> 
> There is little technical info on the from Intel, but I note that the processor has several load-line slopes used to calculate the VID. One is specifically for "response to dynamic load increase events". Maybe that is what it uses for adaptive.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Adaptive is the great unknown, because it doesn't seem to work the same on every board. I don't think Gigabyte even has an Adaptive setting.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I second Forceman. Adaptive has no functional use on MSi G45 gaming either and is completely missing from Gigabyte, where the power saving and such are controlled by other settings. In fact, the only mobo vendor I know of right now that has adaptive doing anything useful is Asus, which happens to be the mobo you have, Gene.


I'm on adaptive now (on asrock) because it allows me to drop the max turbo voltage (vcore) to 1.265 for the 42 multi (it allows the voltage to spike to 1.310 very rarely on x264 and only for 1 or 2 seconds) On manual i needed 1.280V.
The VID stays at 0.707 for 800MHz, 0.785V at 1400MHz and so on...

Vid on adaptive is decided by the CPU, that's true.
I think that on the boards where there is no adaptive setting, Auto stands for it. I have both (adaptive and auto) and they both do the same thing: Adaptive

Adaptive is just an instruction for the cpu saying: do whatever you want. But if you set Adaptive plus Vcore manually (turbo max ex: 1.250V) the cpu does what it wants until it loads to 100% and/or passes 3.4 GHz and then it uses the Vcore that i set (1.250). (and when it detects AVX or synthetic tests it ads extra... ~0.050 in my case)
One of the reasons why they act differently on various boards might be that the board might change some default values (usually for auto settings) once you set it on adaptive.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> We can change voltages at the UEFI BIOS level so why does the way Adaptive is implemented have to be done solely on the CPU? You're assuming there is no implementation level beyond the CPU.


From the scant information that is available...
With manual voltage you are telling the CPU not to manage the voltage and to use that one.
With all of the others, you are instructing the CPU to use the VID table (and suppose load and temperature) to determine what voltage to apply. You give it some parameters (offset, target voltage).

At least that is what the links I provided above imply and anything else I have ever uncovered.

Maybe there is more parameters that are supplied by the motherboard that aren't made available through the BIOS, but I kind of doubt it.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> I agree it varies, but it must be by processor. The FIVR controls the core voltages with load, so I don't see how the board can affect it.
> Also, just because a board doesn't support adaptive voltage doesn't mean it is not available from the chip.
> 
> If you can convince me how a motherboard can control the core voltage that the Intel FIVR controls...
> 
> From the Intel Developers Forum:
> 
> http://hwbot.org/news/9347_intel_haswell_overclocking_fully_disclosed_theory_for_core_i7_4770k/
> 
> http://wccftech.com/idf-2013-intel-details-haswell-microarchitecture-overclocking-features-4th-generation-hd-graphics-core/
> 
> It clearly is Haswell from the above links.


The board must be able to control it or you wouldn't be able to use a manual voltage. Likewise all the other voltages that are controlled on-chip, like Vring. I don't know the mechanism, but the chip obviously gets some kind of instructions from the board.


----------



## Zahix

Quick question. what does a OS restart indicate while stress testing? (no BSOD record) VCCIN? Vring?Vcore?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Horsemama1956*
> 
> Got a new cooler, an NH-U14S so I can finally run atleast 4.5Ghz. 10 passes of the x264 test only hit 62 degrees, though will be running it for awhile overnight even though I've already tested on my h60. The h60 would hit mid 80's to mid 90's so it's a significant change. 1.265 vcore and 1.175 uncore for 4.2Ghz.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zahix*
> 
> Quick question. what does a OS restart indicate while stress testing? (no BSOD record) VCCIN? Vring?Vcore?


Vcore/VRIN. It will likely show up in bluescreenview even if it didn't throw a bluescreen


----------



## angelotti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angelotti*
> 
> I'm on adaptive now (on asrock) because it allows me to drop the max turbo voltage (vcore) to 1.265 for the 42 multi (it allows the voltage to spike to 1.310 very rarely on x264 and only for 1 or 2 seconds) On manual i needed 1.280V.
> The VID stays at 0.707 for 800MHz, 0.785V at 1400MHz and so on...
> 
> Vid on adaptive is decided by the CPU, that's true.
> I think that on the boards where there is no adaptive setting, Auto stands for it. I have both (adaptive and auto) and they both do the same thing: Adaptive
> 
> Adaptive is just an instruction for the cpu saying: do whatever you want. But if you set Adaptive plus Vcore manually (turbo max ex: 1.250V) the cpu does what it wants until it loads to 100% and/or passes 3.4 GHz and then it uses the Vcore that i set (1.250). (and when it detects AVX or synthetic tests it ads extra... ~0.050 in my case)
> One of the reasons why they act differently on various boards might be that the board might change some default values (usually for auto settings) once you set it on adaptive.


I should give an example.
If (from defaults) i raise the multi to 39 an leave voltage to adaptive, i crash on heavy load.
But, under the same situation, on an asus board someone might pass because upon setting the voltage on adaptive and raising the multi, the board manufacturer programmed the board to also change the Offset (to add, say, 0.050V) while still showing AUTO as a value.
In this situation if you override the offset with 0V, then it will crash just like mine.
Therefore, the adaptive functionality is not different. The CPU still "listens" to other settings while on adaptive (if there are any)
Adaptive does not mean "set it and forget it".


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> The board must be able to control it or you wouldn't be able to use a manual voltage. Likewise all the other voltages that are controlled on-chip, like Vring. I don't know the mechanism, but the chip obviously gets some kind of instructions from the board.


Well that doesn't necessarily follow, the links I posted above say there are 4 override modes. One of them is manual . The chip controls the vid on all of the others.

Here is a link to the full Intel talk at IDF. Look at page 19.

https://intel.activeevents.com/sf13/connect/fileDownload/session/543414C33742EFFC2F7E25430877AB49/SF13_AIOS001_100.pdf.

EDIT:

All the instruction it may need for adaptive is "Use adaptive, here is the target Voltage for 100% load."


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> Well that doesn't necessarily follow, the links I posted above say there are 4 override modes. One of them is manual . The chip controls the vid on all of the others.
> 
> Here is a link to the full Intel talk at IDF. Look at page 19.
> 
> https://intel.activeevents.com/sf13/connect/fileDownload/session/543414C33742EFFC2F7E25430877AB49/SF13_AIOS001_100.pdf.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> All the instruction it may need for adaptive is "Use adaptive, here is the target Voltage for 100% load."


There's a VID table on the chip. How the mobo manufacturers choose to supplement that table is up to them. We don't have any idea either way what the mobo manufacturers are doing.

It would be neat to test the same CPU in a Gigabyte board and an Asus board under Adaptive and see if the behavior is the same or different.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> Well that doesn't necessarily follow, the links I posted above say there are 4 override modes. One of them is manual . The chip controls the vid on all of the others.
> 
> Here is a link to the full Intel talk at IDF. Look at page 19.
> 
> https://intel.activeevents.com/sf13/connect/fileDownload/session/543414C33742EFFC2F7E25430877AB49/SF13_AIOS001_100.pdf.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> All the instruction it may need for adaptive is "Use adaptive, here is the target Voltage for 100% load."


Then maybe I'm confused about what you are asking/saying. You said "The FIVR controls the core voltages with load, so I don't see how the board can affect it", but it clearly can, using manual voltage and using offset. Your own links show that to be the case. Now I agree that the motherboard can't control the VID, as that is programmed into the chip itself (as I said before) but that's not the same as not being able to control the voltage.

As for adaptive, maybe the board can control it and maybe it can't, but given that implementation of that mode tends to vary, I'd say it's hard to say for sure.

This is why I said people need to be careful about interchanging VID, voltage, and Vcore. It kind of sounds like when you said voltage in your earlier post you meant VID, since it would be true that the motherboard doesn't control VID, but voltage is a different thing.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Then maybe I'm confused about what you are asking/saying. You said "The FIVR controls the core voltages with load, so I don't see how the board can affect it", but it clearly can, using manual voltage and using offset. Your own links show that to be the case. Now I agree that the motherboard can't control the VID, as that is programmed into the chip itself (as I said before) but that's not the same as not being able to control the voltage.
> 
> As for adaptive, maybe the board can control it and maybe it can't, but given that implementation of that mode tends to vary, I'd say it's hard to say for sure.
> 
> This is why I said people need to be careful about interchanging VID, voltage, and Vcore. It kind of sounds like when you said voltage in your earlier post you meant VID, since it would be true that the motherboard doesn't control VID, but voltage is a different thing.


I was responding to the conjecture that boards implement adaptive differently. The chip FIVR has to control the voltage based on frequency, load and temperature - it has to respond to changes almost instantaneously. So the motherboard can have little control over that. The link I provided also called adaptive mode 'interpolative". So if the BIOS just supplied a target full load voltage for adaptive, I think that is enough for the processor to interpolate the voltage to apply between the VID at 3.9 GHz to full load. In that case, how would it vary from motherboard to motherboard when all the BIOS is doing is supplying it with a target voltage? That is all I am saying, and I expect that is how it probably works more or less. But I could be wrong


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> There's a VID table on the chip. How the mobo manufacturers choose to supplement that table is up to them. We don't have any idea either way what the mobo manufacturers are doing.
> 
> It would be neat to test the same CPU in a Gigabyte board and an Asus board under Adaptive and see if the behavior is the same or different.


I am pretty sure the motherboards cannot supplement that table. They can specify an offset be applied to all values in the table, or tell the processor to ignore it and apply a manual voltage,


----------



## BoredErica

This is over my head but my question is... isn't it all down to what motherboard vendors decide to do? If we know that all Asus mobos with Haswell CPUs have adaptive that functions and does something positive, and all Gigabyte boards don't have the option and don't need it to get the same benefit, and all MSI boards has adaptive setting that doesn't do anything but has a way of achieving what Gigabyte has without adaptive, for practical overclocking purposes don't we already know all we need to know? Or is this analysis done for curiosity?


----------



## mouacyk

Username: mouacyk
CPU Model: i7-4770K
Core Multiplier: 45x
CPU VID: 1.26v
Vcore: 1.272v
Uncore Multiplier: 44x
Uncore Voltage: 1.185v
Cooling Solution: H220
Stability Test: LinX 50 passes, Intel Xtreme Tuning 5min Stress, Rog RealBench 2.1, SC2:HoTS 2 hours, HCI MemTest - 800% coverage, BF4 3 hours
Batch Number: Malay L307B236
Ram Speed: 1866MHz 9-9-9-27-2T
Ram Voltage: 1.5v
Input Voltage: 1.8v
LLC Setting: Extreme
Motherboard: Gigabyte Z87X-UD4H


----------



## GeneO

Dunno. I am curious. I figure the more you know the better you can work with them.


----------



## Frontside

Still playing with my new 4770K. For now it seems stable on stock voltage and runs cool at 4.3 GHz. I simply set vcore to manual, that's all i did.
Quote:


> Set Uncore (AKA Ring Bus) to core ratio to manual. Set it to stock multiplier manually. With ring bus running on stock and locked at stock for now, no need to fiddle with ring bus voltage. That goes to auto. Some motherboards MAY increase Vring to unsafe levels if you didn't manually set ring bus to stock because the motherboard will try to auto-overclock the ring bus if left on auto. Avoid future headaches by following step 1.


Whats Uncore? What bios settings should i use? Min. CPU cash ration and max cpu cash ratio? And what is the stock ratio?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> Username: mouacyk
> CPU Model: i7-4770K
> Core Multiplier: 45x
> CPU VID: 1.26v
> Vcore: 1.272v
> Uncore Multiplier: 44x
> Uncore Voltage: 1.185v
> Cooling Solution: H220
> Stability Test: LinX 50 passes, Intel Xtreme Tuning 5min Stress, Rog RealBench 2.1, SC2:HoTS 2 hours, HCI MemTest - 800% coverage, BF4 3 hours
> Batch Number: Malay L307B236
> Ram Speed: 1866MHz 9-9-9-27-2T
> Ram Voltage: 1.5v
> Input Voltage: 1.8v
> LLC Setting: Extreme
> Motherboard: Gigabyte Z87X-UD4H


Kk, I'll chart you next time, thanks. Grats on OC.

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> Dunno. I am curious. I figure the more you know the better you can work with them.


Ok, I see.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frontside*
> 
> Still playing with my new 4770K. For now it seems stable on stock voltage and runs cool at 4.3 GHz. I simply set vcore to manual, that's all i did.
> Whats Uncore? What bios settings should i use? Min. CPU cash ration and max cpu cash ratio? And what is the stock ratio?
> As stated yes, uncore is cache ratio in Asus boards. Stock is the same exact stock for your chip. For example, stock core for 4670k is 3.4ghz. Therefore, stock uncore for 4670k is also 3.4ghz. Yes, 4770k is 3.5ghz stock but who cares. The point is to lower the uncore to low levels and keep it there. 3.4, 3.5, same thing. We set it manual in case the mobo tries to OC it automatically. After the core is done, you can go back and try to pop the uncore back up as far as it'll go.
> 
> Min max - I just recommend setting it to the same value.
> I'll go back and see if I can add some of this into the guide in case I missed it.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Ok, I see.
> 
> Min max - I just recommend setting it to the same value.


On Asus boards I would recommend not setting Min and Max Cache Ratio to the same value unless you want cache running at full blast all the time. Set Min to 8 and Max to whatever you can get it to so the frequency will downclock.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> On Asus boards I would recommend not setting Min and Max Cache Ratio to the same value unless you want cache running at full blast all the time. Set Min to 8 and Max to whatever you can get it to so the frequency will downclock.


It's just the speed, it's not the voltage... You can just set the uncore voltage to adaptive. Higher speed isn't going to decrease lifespan, especially under no load, which is when the uncore downclocks anyways.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> It's just the speed, it's not the voltage... You can just set the uncore voltage to adaptive. Higher speed isn't going to decrease lifespan, especially under no load, which is when the uncore downclocks anyways.


Why run the frequency at 3,900MHz or 4,200MHz or whatever when you can run it at 800MHz? Higher frequency = more heat even at the same voltage.


----------



## BoredErica

At stock the temps are like 30C. When under load, where the temps matter, the uncore is max either way. I don't see any practical difference.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> At stock the temps are like 30C. When under load, where the temps matter, the uncore is max either way. I don't see any practical difference.


Haha I like your clinical style and pragmatism. There is probably no practical difference.

But if the CPU core is going to idle at 800MHz I like the symmetry of the cache also idling at 800MHz.

We're talking about transcending practicality here and experiencing true computer beauty.

Or something.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> Haha I like your clinical style and pragmatism. There is probably no practical difference.
> 
> But if the CPU core is going to idle at 800MHz I like the symmetry of the cache also idling at 800MHz.
> 
> We're talking about transcending practicality here and experiencing true computer beauty.
> 
> Or something.


There's nothing wrong with setting it anything else if somebody wants to. I'm just afraid changing too many settings while setting initial overclock clouds the result in case it bsods. But it's probably not going to have a negative effect.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> There's nothing wrong with setting it anything else if somebody wants to. I'm just afraid changing too many settings while setting initial overclock clouds the result in case it bsods. But it's probably not going to have a negative effect.


100% agree. Symmetrical computer beauty can wait until after core is stable, but to quote @Darkwizzie, "I don't see any practical difference."

Don't other mobos downclock cache straight out of the box?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> 100% agree. Symmetrical computer beauty can wait until after core is stable, but to quote @Darkwizzie, "I don't see any practical difference."
> 
> Don't other mobos downclock cache straight out of the box?


I don't think mine does. Probably yet another mobo to mobo thing.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Would there be any reason why the recommended stress test x264 encoding does not stay at 100% CPU usage? On second run my FPS in the benchmark drops and so does core usage. Even in the first run usage is not full.


----------



## Wakizashis

Hello, yeah, can join this too. Usually testing my stability with "small" settings with OCCT. Make me kinda annoyed to run over-night test and after 6 or more hour to have forced restart... Also, when people play BF4 I suggest to run it for at lesat 4 hours. With 50pass of x264, overnight AIDA the game crashed withing hour. It is good stability test as well. Talking about crashing in morning after night test, same happened with XTU (uses prime I think). Considering I can do practically everything on PC, besides 100 % stable BF4 and stress tests, I have to be very close to "stable" settings.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wakizashis*
> 
> Hello, yeah, can join this too. Usually testing my stability with "small" settings with OCCT. Make me kinda annoyed to run over-night test and after 6 or more hour to have forced restart... Also, when people play BF4 I suggest to run it for at lesat 4 hours. With 50pass of x264, overnight AIDA the game crashed withing hour. It is good stability test as well. Talking about crashing in morning after night test, same happened with XTU (uses prime I think). Considering I can do practically everything on PC, besides 100 % stable BF4 and stress tests, I have to be very close to "stable" settings.


Alright, fill out the form when you're ready.


----------



## Frontside

*Darkwizzie, coelacanth*, thank you, guys. Will try to make my CPU stable at 4.6 tonight .


----------



## VeliManne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> Haha I like your clinical style and pragmatism. There is probably no practical difference.
> 
> But if the CPU core is going to idle at 800MHz I like the symmetry of the cache also idling at 800MHz.
> 
> We're talking about transcending practicality here and experiencing true computer beauty.
> 
> Or something.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> There's nothing wrong with setting it anything else if somebody wants to. I'm just afraid changing too many settings while setting initial overclock clouds the result in case it bsods. But it's probably not going to have a negative effect.


I have ~3 year old psu, so adaptive is the best solution for my system. I would like it to be manual+eist+c7, but thats not gona happen for me. Regarding adaptive, I have also wondered the difference between 8-max and max-max uncore ratio. So I did a little test.
I used hwinfo64 to observe my system on both for an hour. During that hour I did the same things. Browsing the internet (news sites, funny picture galleries, overclock.net







) + I ran multiple runs with cinebench, XTU and ROG + 15 min of idling. There were no difference in performance whatsoever. Temperatures however varied a little bit. Idle temps were jumping around ~2 C lower with 8-max and average temps were ~2 C lower also with 8-max. And as I write this the temps are jumping between 22-26 C which is ~2 C lower than max-max on idle.

The differences are insignificant and only presents my system so I'm not trying to guide anyone else to try the same. The real reason why I use 8-max is, like coelacanth stated in other words, that I like core and uncore holding hands







.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeliManne*
> 
> I have ~3 year old psu, so adaptive is the best solution for my system. I would like it to be manual+eist+c7, but thats not gona happen for me. Regarding adaptive, I have also wondered the difference between 8-max and max-max uncore ratio. So I did a little test.
> I used hwinfo64 to observe my system on both for an hour. During that hour I did the same things. Browsing the internet (news sites, funny picture galleries, overclock.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) + I ran multiple runs with cinebench, XTU and ROG + 15 min of idling. There were no difference in performance whatsoever. Temperatures however varied a little bit. Idle temps were jumping around ~2 C lower with 8-max and average temps were ~2 C lower also with 8-max. And as I write this the temps are jumping between 22-26 C which is ~2 C lower than max-max on idle.
> 
> The differences are insignificant and only presents my system so I'm not trying to guide anyone else to try the same. The real reason why I use 8-max is, like coelacanth stated in other words, that I like core and uncore holding hands
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


What is interesting is to have lower temps under 100% load with 800mhz-Max uncore vs max-max. Doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## VeliManne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> What is interesting is to have lower temps under 100% load with 800mhz-Max uncore vs max-max. Doesn't make sense to me.


No no. More like right after load 8-max vs. max-max after 15 min. idling. cores+uncore downclocks immediately as i minimize firefox and check the temps.







And also firefox does not require 100%.

Have to run to work now.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeliManne*
> 
> No no. More like right after load 8-max vs. max-max after 15 min. idling. cores+uncore downclocks immediately as i minimize firefox and check the temps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And also firefox does not require 100%.
> 
> Have to run to work now.


Oh ok then.

Don't be late for work!


----------



## Wirerat

I currently have uncore at 30min - 42max with adaptive uncore voltage at 1.25v. I had set min to lower before and I noticed no difference at all in temps.

With adaptive uncore voltage it will throttle down the voltage when no load is present even if the freq is maxed. On my z87plus anyway.


----------



## Doolie

I haven't seen many benchmarks with identical clock speeds and varying uncore speeds.

In some benchmarks it seems that a slower uncore with higher core clockspeed can result in better benchmarks.

Seems like what i'm seeing is

Core @ 4.5GHz + slower uncore like 35 or 39 = better then say 4.5Ghz Core + 45 Uncore. Even if stable?

Am I reading wrong?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doolie*
> 
> I haven't seen many benchmarks with identical clock speeds and varying uncore speeds. For exchample:
> 
> Is 45 core + 45 uncore faster than 45 core + 39 or 35 uncore? In some benchmarks it seems that a slower uncore at the same clockspeed can result in worse benchmarks. Am I reading wrong?


Most tested stuff has been marginal, for majority of applications it stands:

Increasing uncore speed might give some performance gains

Decreasing core speed and increasing uncore speed from say 40x to 44x will probably hurt performance


----------



## MaKe OuT

updating my slow progress to find a stable OC on this chip (more and more seemingly crap chip at that). After realizing 4.5 isn't happening on this chip, I figured 4.4 would be no issue. On my way to going for 4.5, I did a short 10 loop pass on x264 at 1.36 Vcore and 1.91 Vin at 4.4. Figured that was plenty of voltage. Now, after ditching the 4.5 effort, I go back and try the same settings as before for 4.4 and didn't even make it 10 loops before bsod. I keep inching up voltage and last night I go to bed and set x264 to run 30 loops. Wake up to BSOD 101. Settings were 1.40 Vcore and 1.93 Vin which increase on 100% load to about 1.425 and 1.97 volts, respectively. Temps are nice around low to mid 70s across 3 cores and I have my 4th core (core 3) which is always about 8 degrees cooler than 1st core (core 0) when under load.

So, when I get home from work, I'll further bump the Vcore and give her another try. I really am not sure I want to use this high of voltage for a 24/7 setup. I may have to settle for 4.3 which is not what I expected when going into HW.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Wake up to BSOD 101. Settings were 1.40 Vcore and 1.93 Vin which increase on 100% load to about 1.425


Quote:


> So, when I get home from work, I'll further bump the Vcore


Why not VRIN?


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> I currently have uncore at 30min - 42max with adaptive uncore voltage at 1.25v. I had set min to lower before and I noticed no difference at all in temps.
> 
> With adaptive uncore voltage it will throttle down the voltage when no load is present even if the freq is maxed. On my z87plus anyway.


With Manual uncore voltage the voltages also drop at idle when no load is present even if frequency is maxed.


----------



## BenJaminJr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaKe OuT*
> 
> updating my slow progress to find a stable OC on this chip (more and more seemingly crap chip at that). After realizing 4.5 isn't happening on this chip, I figured 4.4 would be no issue. On my way to going for 4.5, I did a short 10 loop pass on x264 at 1.36 Vcore and 1.91 Vin at 4.4. Figured that was plenty of voltage. Now, after ditching the 4.5 effort, I go back and try the same settings as before for 4.4 and didn't even make it 10 loops before bsod. I keep inching up voltage and last night I go to bed and set x264 to run 30 loops. Wake up to BSOD 101. Settings were 1.40 Vcore and 1.93 Vin which increase on 100% load to about 1.425 and 1.97 volts, respectively. Temps are nice around low to mid 70s across 3 cores and I have my 4th core (core 3) which is always about 8 degrees cooler than 1st core (core 0) when under load.
> 
> So, when I get home from work, I'll further bump the Vcore and give her another try. I really am not sure I want to use this high of voltage for a 24/7 setup. I may have to settle for 4.3 which is not what I expected when going into HW.


Same here, I gave up on 4.5, and 4.4, now i'm at 4.2. I even have a good cooler but this chip just isnt having it.


----------



## Wakizashis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doolie*
> 
> I haven't seen many benchmarks with identical clock speeds and varying uncore speeds.
> 
> In some benchmarks it seems that a slower uncore with higher core clockspeed can result in better benchmarks.
> 
> Seems like what i'm seeing is
> 
> Core @ 4.5GHz + slower uncore like 35 or 39 = better then say 4.5Ghz Core + 45 Uncore. Even if stable?
> 
> Am I reading wrong?


The 4,5+45 is always better than 4,5+40 if both stable. Thing is that increasing uncore can help in some Benchies like XTU f.e. Hell, with CPU XTU bench with 4,6+33 I have much lower score than guys with 4+40 GHz CPU and highly oced RAMs. Though in real life, CPU Core OC is the King.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doolie*
> 
> I haven't seen many benchmarks with identical clock speeds and varying uncore speeds.
> 
> In some benchmarks it seems that a slower uncore with higher core clockspeed can result in better benchmarks.
> 
> Seems like what i'm seeing is
> 
> Core @ 4.5GHz + slower uncore like 35 or 39 = better then say 4.5Ghz Core + 45 Uncore. Even if stable?
> 
> Am I reading wrong?


How large is the change? It could be simply margin of error. Try other benchmarks too to see if there's also a difference. The only major tests for uncore speed change effect on performance is my post on the first post. it has a lot in it though.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

I remember someone on here saying once a hit 4.5GHz or More I May Need To increase some other voltage to get the chip stable. Like package voltage or something? Trying to get above 4.5 now and I can't use the OPEN as I'm on my phone. Thanks for the help gents.


----------



## MaKe OuT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Why not VRIN?


As long as measured VRin bumps to 0.55 V above Vcore at load then I really don't see a need to bump it. Once the delta is less than that, I'll bump it accordingly. I understand that 0.55V is enough delta.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> I understand that 0.55V is enough delta.


There's no "understood" value where it works fine. Setting 1.93 with over 1.4vcore you definitely have the potential for it to be too low - especially if you're throwing 101's


----------



## MaKe OuT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Why not VRIN?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> There's no "understood" value where it works fine. Setting 1.93 with over 1.4vcore you definitely have the potential for it to be too low - especially if you're throwing 101's


Thanks. I'll give it a shot for sure. Maybe try 2.00 VRin and 1.40 Vcore.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaKe OuT*
> 
> Thanks. I'll give it a shot for sure. Maybe try 2.00 VRin and 1.40 Vcore.


I'm trying to lockdown 4.7GHz with over 1.4 vcore I'm throwing 101 Bsod what should I put my vrin at? Could that be the culprit?


----------



## Zahix

Vrin needs to be set manually if you're not doing that.. oh and it looks like vcore isnt affecting stability so as suggested increase more vrin. 0.6+ delta. It could work. Go back to a more reasonable vcore and try with higher vrin than was tested before with the corresponding vcore respectively. Worth a try.


----------



## MaKe OuT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zahix*
> 
> Vrin needs to be set manually if you're not doing that.. oh and it looks like vcore isnt affecting stability so as suggested increase more vrin. 0.6+ delta. It could work. Go back to a more reasonable vcore and try with higher vrin than was tested before with the corresponding vcore respectively. Worth a try.


yes sir most certainly worth a try. I may go back to 1.36 Vcore on my 44 multi and increase VRin and hopefully that does it.

can over-doing VRin cause instability or does it just produce extra heat? I ask because we could always try to drop Vcore and place VRin around 2.15, expecting it will over volt to around 2.2 (which IIRC is max) and just keep bumping Vcore up until stability. Then, go back and start dropping VRin until unstability and you can find a combo that way. Or, not...

EDIT: Too bad DW's table of HW OC info in the OP doesn't log people's VRin. Only two voltages are Core and Uncore, while we know that there are three main voltages. I will note that in the additional comments, some folks include VCCIN aka VRin, so that helps some! wish everyone included this info. It should be a requirement to get on the list. AND, some folks using offsets on SA and I/O. I wonder if SA and I/O offsets help with stability or if that is just for RAM?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> I currently have uncore at 30min - 42max with adaptive uncore voltage at 1.25v. I had set min to lower before and I noticed no difference at all in temps.
> 
> With adaptive uncore voltage it will throttle down the voltage when no load is present even if the freq is maxed. On my z87plus anyway.


the minimum uncore needs to be 8 so it will idle down to that instead of ideling down to only 30 (3ghz)


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaKe OuT*
> 
> yes sir most certainly worth a try. I may go back to 1.36 Vcore on my 44 multi and increase VRin and hopefully that does it.
> 
> can over-doing VRin cause instability or does it just produce extra heat? I ask because we could always try to drop Vcore and place VRin around 2.15, expecting it will over volt to around 2.2 (which IIRC is max) and just keep bumping Vcore up until stability. Then, go back and start dropping VRin until unstability and you can find a combo that way. Or, not...
> 
> EDIT: Too bad DW's table of HW OC info in the OP doesn't log people's VRin. Only two voltages are Core and Uncore, while we know that there are three main voltages. I will note that in the additional comments, some folks include VCCIN aka VRin, so that helps some! wish everyone included this info. It should be a requirement to get on the list. AND, some folks using offsets on SA and I/O. I wonder if SA and I/O offsets help with stability or if that is just for RAM?


The OP has many VRIN / VCCIN / Eventual entries. Just look over to the right.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> the minimum uncore needs to be 8 so it will idle down to that instead of ideling down to only 30 (3ghz)


is that for energy savings? Even if the uncore is locked it will still lower the uncore voltage. I see no need in droping cache freq down lower than 30.

Its not even enough to save 1w extra.

The only reason I let my cpu freq idle down is to decrease the degradation higher voltages can cause. The power saving difference is only around 5 watts. Which doesnt concern me.


----------



## lilchronic

so you have you're core multiplyer drop 800mhz, but you dont let the uncore drop to 800mhz ??? im confused as to why you would do that


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> so you have you're core multiplyer drop 800mhz, but you dont let the uncore drop to 800mhz ??? im confused as to why you would do that


stock settings on my board dnt drop cache below 34 but it does drop core freq. Asus z87plus.

If I set it all to auto it never drops cache. I just figured there might be a reason for that.

I tested it with it lowering the cache but i coulndt really find a benefit of it.


----------



## FractinJex

WILL POST HIGHER CLOCKS ONCE CLU HAS ARRIVED ON FRIDAY









Username: ClexRex

CPU Model: i7 4770k approx. 10th 4770k









Core Multiplier: 45x
CPU VID: 1.17v

Vcore: 1.17-1.175v Adaptive mode was able to boot 4.5ghz around 1.12v but froze shortly after load.

Uncore Multiplier: 40x

Uncore Voltage: 1.16v Adaptive mode

Cooling Solution: Water loop - 1x 360mm slim / 1x 240mm thick rad ek ltx cpu block and ek res/pump combo 2.2 primochill tubing. ek blood coolant ;]

Stability Test: approx. 6 hours of gaming and one 6h 22min intels tuning utility stress test...idle 24-30 max load temp. 63-66c (non delid) side panel off

Batch Number: Batch# 3332B costa rica

Ram Speed: 8gb 2400mhz gskill 10-12-12-31 1t 1.65v System agent offset + 0.180

Ram Voltage: 1.65v board auto applys a + offset so around 1.66v

Input Voltage: 1.86v msi boards auto apply a + offset of 0.0015 - note could possibly run lower possibly not due to ram speed and sli support.

LLC Setting: 100% cpu current enhanced

Motherboard: MSi mpower max ac latest bios : Note with my mpower max board I can run lower vcore and uncore voltages as well as vrin voltage vs any Asus board ve tried including formula/exterem...this based off of personal finding and NOT 100% (fact)










http://i.imgur.com/IS3E9gN.jpg


----------



## BoredErica

On MSI boards, voltage drop on idle is controlled by C states and C states only. And the multiplier drop is dropped by some other function... EIST I think it was. EIST only seemed to work when C states was on. There would be no power changes with C states only on vs Cstates+ Eist. In other words, you can be at 4.5ghz @ 0.01v on idle or 3.4ghz @ 0.01v, it's the same thing as far as I can tell.


----------



## FractinJex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> On MSI boards, voltage drop on idle is controlled by C states and C states only. And the multiplier drop is dropped by some other function... EIST I think it was. EIST only seemed to work when C states was on. There would be no power changes with C states only on vs Cstates+ Eist. In other words, you can be at 4.5ghz @ 0.01v on idle or 3.4ghz @ 0.01v, it's the same thing as far as I can tell.


hmm not on the mpower max board I always turn off c states but leave eist on etc and this allows for better cleaner performance and better multiplier jumping vs leaving it on.

I found stability to also be somewhat better as well. this is also on ssd system only and a corsair plat ax860


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FractinJex*
> 
> hmm not on the mpower max board I always turn off c states but leave eist on etc and this allows for better cleaner performance and better multiplier jumping vs leaving it on.
> 
> I found stability to also be somewhat better as well. this is also on ssd system only and a corsair plat ax860


What does cleaner performance mean?

I have the G45 and I tested that extensively.


----------



## FractinJex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> What does cleaner performance mean?
> 
> I have the G45 and I tested that extensively.


sorry I get loose with terms sometimes lol...basically I mean if you also set pll to LC PLL and put the cpu current to enhanced/current balance and turn off c states it gives better voltage regulation and less jitter esp on adaptive mode. adding to stability and less voltage.


----------



## VeliManne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> On MSI boards, voltage drop on idle is controlled by C states and C states only. And the multiplier drop is dropped by some other function... EIST I think it was. EIST only seemed to work when C states was on. There would be no power changes with C states only on vs Cstates+ Eist. In other words, you can be at 4.5ghz @ 0.01v on idle or 3.4ghz @ 0.01v, it's the same thing as far as I can tell.


Only C-states doesn't work for me. I' not sure anymore if it's Asus or my 3 year old psu? I can enable all C-states, but it's no good. Vcore is static at 1.264 without EIST 4500 coreclock or with EIST 800-4500 coreclock. Only way I can control the Vcore is to set VID to adaptive. And in order to VID go down so must the frequency go down. I'm pretty sure it's the same deal for Vuncore. That's why I did the test and I have done the comparison between 8-max and max-max several times during the day. Always the same. 8-max uncore is a little bit cooler. Must be so that the 1.230 Vuncore is constant if I don't let the frequency to drop to 800.


----------



## MaKe OuT

This chip has me thinking of selling it and grabbing a refresh i7-4790k. I dunno though. may not be worth the price. pricepoint on those should be what, 350ish?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeliManne*
> 
> Only C-states doesn't work for me. I' not sure anymore if it's Asus or my 3 year old psu? I can enable all C-states, but it's no good. Vcore is static at 1.264 without EIST 4500 coreclock or with EIST 800-4500 coreclock. Only way I can control the Vcore is to set VID to adaptive. And in order to VID go down so must the frequency go down. I'm pretty sure it's the same deal for Vuncore. That's why I did the test and I have done the comparison between 8-max and max-max several times during the day. Always the same. 8-max uncore is a little bit cooler. Must be so that the 1.230 Vuncore is constant if I don't let the frequency to drop to 800.


Asus mobo. Asus mobos need adaptive on for voltage drop. Once again, reminder that running Prime or Linpack etc on adaptive is a good way to harm the CPU.

Fractin, with MSI Power board, you still get voltage drop with C states ON, adaptive OFF, right?


----------



## MaKe OuT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Asus mobo. Asus mobos need adaptive on for voltage drop. Once again, reminder that running Prime or Linpack etc on adaptive is a good way to harm the CPU.
> 
> Fractin, with MSI Power board, you still get voltage drop with C states ON, adaptive OFF, right?


HMMMMM, I know I am brand new to my ASUS hero but I gotta say I never used adaptive and my voltage drops when idling.


----------



## tomlev5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaKe OuT*
> 
> HMMMMM, I know I am brand new to my ASUS hero but I gotta say I never used adaptive and my voltage drops when idling.


It drops for me too, but I have uncore ratio 8-max (Asus Z87-A).


----------



## Zahix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Asus mobo. Asus mobos need adaptive on for voltage drop. Once again, reminder that running Prime or Linpack etc on adaptive is a good way to harm the CPU.
> 
> Fractin, with MSI Power board, you still get voltage drop with C states ON, adaptive OFF, right?


Got an Asus Hero here with Manual Vcore and Cstates on. Vcore dops to 0 on idle but VID is fix.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomlev5*
> 
> It drops for me too, but I have uncore ratio 8-max (Asus Z87-A).


it drops on my z87plus as well. I am set to manual voltage with all cstates enabled.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Asus mobo. Asus mobos need adaptive on for voltage drop. Once again, reminder that running Prime or Linpack etc on adaptive is a good way to harm the CPU.
> 
> Fractin, with MSI Power board, you still get voltage drop with C states ON, adaptive OFF, right?


I'm running Manual for both Core and Cache voltage. Vcore drops to .016v at idle. My CPU Cache Voltage drops to .003v at idle.

Asus Z87 Hero, all C-States enabled.


----------



## Doolie

Yes, with my msi even on override, the voltage drops on idle.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> My CPU Cache Voltage drops to .003v at idle.
> 
> Asus Z87 Hero, all C-States enabled.


That's interesting, haven't been able to get my cache volts to drop no matter what. I can get it's Multi to cycle just fine, just not it's volts.


----------



## Zahix

Does anyone know why did this happen? I don't have this issue with stock bios settings.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaKe OuT*
> 
> HMMMMM, I know I am brand new to my ASUS hero but I gotta say I never used adaptive and my voltage drops when idling.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomlev5*
> 
> It drops for me too, but I have uncore ratio 8-max (Asus Z87-A).


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zahix*
> 
> Got an Asus Hero here with Manual Vcore and Cstates on. Vcore dops to 0 on idle but VID is fix.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> it drops on my z87plus as well. I am set to manual voltage with all cstates enabled.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> I'm running Manual for both Core and Cache voltage. Vcore drops to .016v at idle. My CPU Cache Voltage drops to .003v at idle.
> 
> Asus Z87 Hero, all C-States enabled.


Lovely, that's super confusing. Imagine if you're new to Haswell OCing completely and you're reading these posts for the first time, lol.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doolie*
> 
> Yes, with my msi even on override, the voltage drops on idle.


On my G45 board for MSI I have done a lot of testing and I can say with 100% certainty for my board that adaptive serves no useful function. Idle voltage drop on my mobo is dictated by C states. I tested C states + adaptive, C states + override, No Cstate+ adaptive, No Cstate + Override, etc. Clock speed drop is toggled by EIST, idle voltage toggled by C states. Adaptive was completely useless, which went against my intuition, so I double checked the results.


----------



## Zahix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> That's interesting, haven't been able to get my cache volts to drop no matter what. I can get it's Multi to cycle just fine, just not it's volts.


Same here on Asus Hero.


----------



## GeneO

Bast*rds!

http://www.anandtech.com/show/7873/new-haswell-k-overclocking-enhancements


----------



## mk16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> Bast*rds!
> 
> http://www.anandtech.com/show/7873/new-haswell-k-overclocking-enhancements


calm down
it doesnt even say if its solder or just a little bit better paste.


----------



## mav451

Hmmm is all I can say









Would be a hilarious 180 if Intel made an actual policy change, but I will approach this with opti-cautioness lol.


----------



## VeliManne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaKe OuT*
> 
> HMMMMM, I know I am brand new to my ASUS hero but I gotta say I never used adaptive and my voltage drops when idling.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomlev5*
> 
> It drops for me too, but I have uncore ratio 8-max (Asus Z87-A).


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zahix*
> 
> Got an Asus Hero here with Manual Vcore and Cstates on. Vcore dops to 0 on idle but VID is fix.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> it drops on my z87plus as well. I am set to manual voltage with all cstates enabled.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> I'm running Manual for both Core and Cache voltage. Vcore drops to .016v at idle. My CPU Cache Voltage drops to .003v at idle.
> 
> Asus Z87 Hero, all C-States enabled.


Must be my coolermaster GX 750W then. As windows starts, and I have manual+C7 enabled, lowest Vcore is 0.016 and it jumps around like grazy. After ~2 min. it goes to 1.264 and wont go down.
I also spotted something new. I was doing some testing and when done I restarted and changed back to adaptive. I forgot to chance windows power options back to balanced from high performance. Currently my VID/freq are at max but idle Vcore 0.704. C-states enabled.

This is not confusing at all.









edit: Asus Z87-A


----------



## VeliManne

Ok, so I wasn't happy with my own conclusion about about the psu being the reason. As far As I know, mobo takes whatever it needs and then decides what to do with them. Started searching and thinking....







IRST? Went and disabled that. restart->manual VID + EIST disabled + uncore max-max + package support C7. IT'S ALIVE!!! idle vcore 0.000 and following workload.

I'm happy


----------



## BoredErica

Yeah well, better thermals won't get me an extra 100mhz so...


----------



## givmedew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mk16*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> Bast*rds!
> 
> http://www.anandtech.com/show/7873/new-haswell-k-overclocking-enhancements
> 
> 
> 
> calm down
> it doesnt even say if its solder or just a little bit better paste.
Click to expand...

My guess is PASTE and hopefully it is a big enough change to make it so there is no major improvement from delidding.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeliManne*
> 
> Ok, so I wasn't happy with my own conclusion about about the psu being the reason. As far As I know, mobo takes whatever it needs and then decides what to do with them. Started searching and thinking....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IRST? Went and disabled that. restart->manual VID + EIST disabled + uncore max-max + package support C7. IT'S ALIVE!!! idle vcore 0.000 and following workload.
> 
> I'm happy


I don't know your setup.. not listed, but if you need it, then you don't need to delete/disable RST. There's a setting in there (and in your BIOS) that disables C states to force high-performance (I don't mean the C states area itself). If you change this, you see normal C state behaviour.


----------



## VeliManne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> I don't know your setup.. not listed, but if you need it, then you don't need to delete/disable RST. There's a setting in there (and in your BIOS) that disables C states to force high-performance (I don't mean the C states area itself). If you change this, you see normal C state behaviour.


I currently have it enabled and on automatic so it follows windows power options=0.000-0.736 idle Vcore. If I put it on power saver=0.000 idle Vcore. I don't think I necessarily need it, but I'v red that it does improve even single AHCI-drive performance. Probably very marginal performance improvement there.

Thanks anyway.


----------



## FractinJex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *givmedew*
> 
> My guess is PASTE and hopefully it is a big enough change to make it so there is no major improvement from delidding.


If you've already delied your set...even with improved TIM a delied cpu will still have much better thermals than non delied....besides they will overclock the same









this is what happens with no competiton...they release refresh crap like this lol wow 100mhz stock clock boost wowowowoowwowowoowow new TIM wowow 0.5c difference aswseome!!!

unless soldered deliding will still give nice benefit...even with improved TIM and possibly a lid height reduction the temps wont lower anywhere near a delided chip


----------



## MaKe OuT

Further updating:
Going for the 44 multi
Tried the idea of increasing VRin. Dropped Vcore down to 1.36, VRin to 2.00. SA offset 0.1, digital I/O offset 0.1, analog I/O offset 0.05. Disabled Cstates just for the heck of it. BSOD 101.

Then, bumped VRin to 2.1. BSOD 101 after 7 loops x264.
Then, bumped Vcore to 1.38. BSOD while sleeping x264.
Highest temps are 77C.

I suppose next is to try upping Vcore to 1.40 and giving it another go. Also, can up VRin up to 2.15 and can up my SA and I/O offsets. Probably don't want to set Vcore above 1.43 (as it will hit 1.45 under load). I am running out of room! Looks like I'm barely going to hit 44 on this chip and it is looking like 43 may be the better 24/7 setting. Still going to try though.

Wonder how much I can sell it for and upgrade to HW-refresh?


----------



## bond32

Even with a very successful de-lid, I wasn't able to ever stabilize 4.9 ghz +. May revisit and continue to try, but I went as high as 1.53 on the vcore and still had no luck. Max load temp at 4.8 ghz with de-lid and full custom water loop is 61 C at 1.475 vcore and 2.1 vccin.


----------



## FractinJex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Even with a very successful de-lid, I wasn't able to ever stabilize 4.9 ghz +. May revisit and continue to try, but I went as high as 1.53 on the vcore and still had no luck. Max load temp at 4.8 ghz with de-lid and full custom water loop is 61 C at 1.475 vcore and 2.1 vccin.


at 1.475 you are already close to the max and most likely 4.9ghz is going to require in the range of 1.55-1.57v since you've hit the wall...

besides the difference between 4.8 vs 4.9 is non existent outside of benchmark numbers 4.8 is fast and bout as good as it gets.









also depending on the rest of your system etc ... to get 4.9ghz stable above 1.5 could require you boost input voltage above 2.2v which imo 2.2v is max for air 24/7 and system agent voltage of prly above 1.25v


----------



## FractinJex

lol look at these noobs! and oh and mister your chip is gna degrade don't overclock is on his rampage again lol

http://www.overclock.net/t/1475351/i-think-my-4770k-gave-out/10#post_21977848


----------



## angelotti

...


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FractinJex*
> 
> lol look at these noobs! and oh and mister your chip is gna degrade don't overclock is on his rampage again lol
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1475351/i-think-my-4770k-gave-out/10#post_21977848


Sounds like nothing is backed with anything, just pointing fingers at what seems closest. Heck, knowing you have ran up to 1.6 before makes me curious now and I may try it lol. I have run the vccin up to 2.44 before but nothing changed in the way of stability.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Yeah well, better thermals won't get me an extra 100mhz so...


Average person being @55c under x264 instead of 70c @1.3v on i5 wouldn't be so bad for the club and the image in general though

easier for me, 4770k cost £275 ($450) and i could never bring myself to vice one even with little risk


----------



## FractinJex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angelotti*
> 
> You are right except for the competition part. Even without competition, if people don't buy the new "crap", they will have to bring major improvements to be able to sel their product (like it happened with Sandy Bridge, they would have not brought a ~ 300 euro cpu to beat their 1000 euro one, if they had major sells from the latter).
> The problem is that people believe the lies that intel sells them through their *third party "partners"*, like tech sites and youtube channels through their "reviews" (_...you can do a million GHz with the power cord unplugged and at minus 20°C_). This way intel is not liable for those claims.
> When i bought into haswell, there wasn't a tech site, asus rep, or youtube video review that didn't claim: "you can hit 44 with pretty much all haswell K cpu's with very little or no voltage alteration"
> And then, when people have to face the reality, that they actually can't get there without high votage and heat, they think: _"oh, i'll buy the *refresh* then.., they must have made it better"_
> If those reviews said "look, there will be chips out there that can't go above 42 even over 1.320V", then people would have ask for some sort of _assurance_ in order to upgrade to an *unlocked* cpu.
> I wouldn't have upgraded from sandy 48 at just over 85˚(under prime small fft's) to haswell 42 at over 92˚if i would have known better.


I def. agree...im shooting in the dark here but I would also suspect they may wont or attempt to try and cut back on the delidng of cpu's it has become pretty known and a lot more common than most originaly thought esp now with some of the newer easy/safe methods that take less than 5 minutes lol.

but ya we shall see what intel comes with in the next couple years








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Sounds like nothing is backed with anything, just pointing fingers at what seems closest. Heck, knowing you have ran up to 1.6 before makes me curious now and I may try it lol. I have run the vccin up to 2.44 before but nothing changed in the way of stability.


ha ya im not saying its safe but...the guy did say to try and not go much past 10% of the max voltage which for years has been speculated around 1.5v...you can see on msi charts they show 1.5-1.6 as the danger range but don't say anything about the chip dieing obv with good temps lol

also on most of the asus rampage boards the vcore is purple up to 1.6 where it becomes red indicating max recommended voltage line.

I only benched that chip at 1.61v @ 5.2ghz or couple of hours with some outstanding firestrike scores etc lol I think max temp she hit was like 86c delided with 2x 360mm rads and cold air being pushed through the rads.

I usually don't like to talk about those kinds of voltages esp on this thread where folks are learning to overclock on haswell etc so I don't want them to stumble on this post and think its ok to run anywhere near 1.6 24/7 so plz don't!!!!!









Also not all boards should be pushed high on voltages...I hear people say all the time that mobos above 200$ range or whatever are a rip and no different than a lower mid range board capable of overclock...while this is true for mid range overclocks once you start pushing high voltage the chip is not the only hardware handling the voltages lol...high end boards have different phases/more and most of the time better capacitors and vrms allowing for cleaner more efficient voltages to ran,

also someone folks have been running around saying hardcop has stated not to go over 1.35v 24/7 as this will kill the chip...im not sure how this came to be..ive heard of little to no chip deaths...when haswell first launched some folks apparently killed their chips with high voltages and high vrins of 2.1+ however after time went on most agreed this was false and these were isolated cases most leiky due to some other reason/lie or user error.


----------



## bond32

I believe the problem is inadiquate cooling... You simply cannot expect for a cpu to survive over 1.4 on vcore on any air cooler. One has to constantly monitor temperatures. In our case temperature is literally no problem hence I want to find the top end on voltage I can run.

For reference, my cpu is de-lid with xspc raystorm and 1 480mm rad in push pull and 1 420mm rad in push pull.


----------



## Cyro999

I think for 1.4v+, it makes sense to A; not run the hottest tests you can find and B; Be delidded or crazy. Pick one.


----------



## FractinJex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> I believe the problem is inadiquate cooling... You simply cannot expect for a cpu to survive over 1.4 on vcore on any air cooler. One has to constantly monitor temperatures. In our case temperature is literally no problem hence I want to find the top end on voltage I can run.
> 
> For reference, my cpu is de-lid with xspc raystorm and 1 480mm rad in push pull and 1 420mm rad in push pull.


yeah with that loop and delid you can def. push the chip hard I would say as long as the chip stays under 75-80c max on all cores and averages lower than 1.5-1.54v should be fine with the possibility of having to run vrin around 2.1-2.2v

Id say she might reaquire a voltage bump after aboiut 2 years or so but even then it should last until you upgrade or whatever. theres a couple of guys running ivy/haswells around 1.5-1.54 ish that ive seen I don't recall their usernames...but I have a 4.9ghz 4770k in my buds rig that was mine and beat to hell that's running 1.51v and hasd been for about 5 months +









You def didn't spend coin on a nice water loop and delid your chip to take it easy on her








btw grab the tuning plan if you haven't already for fracking 25$ they allow us t beat them up and appranetly they are accepting delided chips as well but not lapped.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> I would say as long as the chip stays under 75-80c max on all cores and averages lower than 1.5-1.54v should be fine


TBH i doubt that would last two years - we're kinda speculating though. Not too many voltage dead chips.. 1.45 (which often requires 1.43 set in bios) is a safer bet


----------



## angelotti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FractinJex*
> 
> ...I usually don't like to talk about those kinds of voltages esp on this thread where folks are learning to overclock on haswell etc so I don't want them to stumble on this post and think its ok to run anywhere near 1.6 24/7 so plz don't!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also not all boards should be pushed high on voltages...I hear people say all the time that mobos above 200$ range or whatever are a rip and no different than a lower mid range board capable of overclock...while this is true for mid range overclocks once you start pushing high voltage the chip is not the only hardware handling the voltages lol...high end boards have different phases/more and most of the time better capacitors and vrms allowing for cleaner more efficient voltages to ran,


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FractinJex*
> 
> yeah with that loop and delid you can def. push the chip hard I would say as long as the chip stays under 75-80c max on all cores and averages lower than 1.5-1.54v should be fine with the possibility of having to run vrin around 2.1-2.2v
> 
> Id say she might reaquire a voltage bump after aboiut 2 years or so but even then it should last until you upgrade or whatever. theres a couple of guys running ivy/haswells around 1.5-1.54 ish that ive seen I don't recall their usernames...but I have a 4.9ghz 4770k in my buds rig that was mine and beat to hell that's running 1.51v and hasd been for about 5 months +
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You def didn't spend coin on a nice water loop and delid your chip to take it easy on her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw grab the tuning plan if you haven't already for fracking 25$ they allow us t beat them up and appranetly they are accepting delided chips as well but not lapped.


It's actually the voltage that shorten's the life of the CPU.
In semiconductors the effect is called Electromigration, where electrons could jump (interconnect) through an insulator from one internal "trace" to another, thus creating an electrical bridge between two points that were supposed to be isolated from one another.
And with such a small lithography, the interconnects are even more probable. This is what all that "silicon lottery" is all about.

The resistance in the electrical flow is what creates the heat, and more heat means more resistance. That electrical flow is increased with frequency, so technically, you can push 1.5V through the chip for 20* years without problems..., as long as the frequency (load) stays low.

In other words, 1.5V (or whatever) at idle or at medium load is not a problem, but it becomes a problem at lull load/max frequency.
This is why prime/linpacks create so much more heat than x264, games, etc. even though the voltage and the frequency is the same, because there is more load (higher electrical flow).

But heat accelerates electromigration aswell. So it's a circular problem.


----------



## MaKe OuT

So staying under 1.45V on the core even if pushing say 4.8ghz is probably safe for a few years?


----------



## FractinJex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angelotti*
> 
> It's actually the voltage that shorten's the life of the CPU.
> In semiconductors the effect is called Electromigration, where electrons could jump (interconnect) through an isolator from one internal "trace" to another, thus creating an electrical bridge between two points that were supposed to be isolated from one another.
> And with such a small lithography, the interconnects are even more probable. This is what all that "silicon lottery" is all about.
> 
> The resistance in the electrical flow is what creates the heat, and more heat means more resistance. That electrical flow is increased with frequency, so technically, you can push 1.5V through the chip for 20* years without problems..., as long as the frequency (load) stays low.
> 
> In other words, 1.5V (or whatever) at idle or at medium load is not a problem, but it becomes a problem at lull load/max frequency.
> This is why prime/linpacks create so much more heat than x264, games, etc. even though the voltage and the frequency is the same, because there is more load (higher electrical flow).
> 
> But heat accelerates electromigration aswell. So it's a circular problem.


ADD


----------



## angelotti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaKe OuT*
> 
> So staying under 1.45V on the core even if pushing say 4.8ghz is probably safe for a few years?


That 1.5V was just a random number, for example purpose.
If you "won" the "silicon lottery" (which is a awful term, since is sorta loosely used and only half true), then the isolators will work as intended even at higher loads/frequencies.
The bsods happen when there is an interconnect wich result in random errors.
But even so, for that to be true, you will have to stay at medium-high loads or under (not full) for most of the time. If you benchmark/fold all day, degradation will occur.
Degradation happens on all chips at all voltages (incl stock) only *much much slower*.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FractinJex*
> 
> .......not sure why you copy and pasted that to me lol...im well aware of voltage effecting lifespan lol ive been overcloking and doing ln2/dice for years also
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You got it wrong, i was agreeing with you, especially on the fact that the quality of other components (MB) is as important as the cpu.
The reason i linked to you, was to let other see that my post was a further discussion of yours (a bit more explanation)


----------



## FractinJex

lol my bad bro I reread im sorry im hopped up on coffee/add meds and a green leafy med lolssss also my coworker has irritated me today!!


----------



## angelotti

Punch him!

...just kidding, keep your cool stay above it.


----------



## MNiceGuy

I was looking through the chart on the first page and thought it might be interesting to see the data a little more visually:

For the sake of simplicity I have this narrowed to 4770K only.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angelotti*
> 
> It's actually the voltage that shorten's the life of the CPU.
> In semiconductors the effect is called Electromigration, where electrons could jump (interconnect) through an isolator from one internal "trace" to another, thus creating an electrical bridge between two points that were supposed to be isolated from one another.
> And with such a small lithography, the interconnects are even more probable. This is what all that "silicon lottery" is all about.
> 
> The resistance in the electrical flow is what creates the heat, and more heat means more resistance. That electrical flow is increased with frequency, so technically, you can push 1.5V through the chip for 20* years without problems..., as long as the frequency (load) stays low.
> 
> In other words, 1.5V (or whatever) at idle or at medium load is not a problem, but it becomes a problem at lull load/max frequency.
> This is why prime/linpacks create so much more heat than x264, games, etc. even though the voltage and the frequency is the same, because there is more load (higher electrical flow).
> 
> But heat accelerates electromigration aswell. So it's a circular problem.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angelotti*
> 
> It's actually the voltage that shorten's the life of the CPU.
> In semiconductors the effect is called Electromigration, where electrons could jump (interconnect) through an isolator from one internal "trace" to another, thus creating an electrical bridge between two points that were supposed to be isolated from one another.
> And with such a small lithography, the interconnects are even more probable. This is what all that "silicon lottery" is all about.
> 
> The resistance in the electrical flow is what creates the heat, and more heat means more resistance. That electrical flow is increased with frequency, so technically, you can push 1.5V through the chip for 20* years without problems..., as long as the frequency (load) stays low.
> 
> In other words, 1.5V (or whatever) at idle or at medium load is not a problem, but it becomes a problem at lull load/max frequency.
> This is why prime/linpacks create so much more heat than x264, games, etc. even though the voltage and the frequency is the same, because there is more load (higher electrical flow).
> 
> But heat accelerates electromigration aswell. So it's a circular problem.


That is not quite how electomigration works. The electrons in the current flowing through a conductor lattice on the chip can occasionally gain enough energy to knock a metal lattice atom loose. The cumulative effect is the erosion of the conductor trace in the chip. The erosion can result in the conductor no longer conducting, and/or the eroded metal can accumulate such to cause a short to a nearby circuit element.

Electromigration depends quadratically on the current density (voltage) and exponentially on the temperature, so high temperature can accelerate electromigration significantly. Heat kills just as much.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Black's_equation

Electormigration occurs at any temperature, voltage and frequency. Operating the chip within the design parameters, you shouldn't see degradation due to electomigration for some time (but in principle it could be as short as the warranty period







).

As you can imagine, the smaller the chip die process, the smaller the conductive traces, the more electormigration is an issue.

Voltage can kill a chip fast, but I think it is through processes other than electromigration.

-


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNiceGuy*
> 
> I was looking through the chart on the first page and thought it might be interesting to see the data a little more visually:
> 
> For the sake of simplicity I have this narrowed to 4770K only.


it's interesting how the median VID actually drops from 44x to 45x. It looks like a concentration of chips at 44x that just couldn't make it to 45x, and ALSO need more voltage than average to maintain 44x.

The CPU doing 48x below 1.25v...is that JJ haha...Want...


----------



## MNiceGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> it's interesting how the median VID actually drops from 44x to 45x. It looks like a concentration of chips at 44x that just couldn't make it to 45x, and ALSO need more voltage than average to maintain 44x.
> 
> The CPU doing 48x below 1.25v...is that JJ haha...Want...


Yeah...I guess I could live with having one like that









I am pretty new to the 4770K so forgive my ignorance but have there been any reports of a chip that simply will not overclock reasonably? For example: 4.2 requires 1.45 vCore.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNiceGuy*
> 
> Yeah...I guess I could live with having one like that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am pretty new to the 4770K so forgive my ignorance but have there been any reports of a chip that simply will not overclock reasonably? For example: 4.2 requires 1.45 vCore.


That basically doesn't happen. The chips need to do 3.7/3.9 at stock for turbo.

Terrible would probably be [email protected], like worst case


----------



## angelotti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> That is not quite how electomigration works. The electrons in the current flowing through a conductor lattice on the chip can occasionally gain enough energy to knock a metal lattice atom loose. The cumulative effect is the erosion of the conductor trace in the chip. The erosion can result in the conductor no longer conducting, and/or the eroded metal can accumulate such to cause a short to a nearby circuit element


You just went deeper and more technical with the explanation , and one can find even more on the link i provided.

Quote:


> Electromigration depends quadratically on the current density (voltage)...


*This is where you are wrong.* I mean you are right about the current density producing the electromigration, _but not about the the current density being the voltage..._ Current density is measured in amps, and that is the very thing that increases when heavy load occurs (despite being on manual voltage and say fixed frequency)
If you plug the computer to the wall through a _wattmeter_ you will see that on a fixed frequency and fixed voltage it drows very little on idle, but if you start prime the the wattage grows. That is because of the current density (which is measured in amps).

Quote:


> ...and exponentially on the temperature,so high temperature can accelerate electromigration significantly. Heat kills just as much.


I already said that heat accelerates the electromigration. That it is a vicious circle that starts with voltage and load/frequency.

Quote:


> Electormigration occurs at any temperature, voltage and frequency. Operating the chip within the design parameters, you shouldn't see degradation due to electomigration for some time (but in principle it could be as short as the warranty period ).
> As you can imagine, the smaller the chip die process, the smaller the conductive traces, the more electormigration is an issue.


I said this as well.

Quote:


> Voltage can kill a chip fast, but I think it is through processes other than electromigration.


I imagine there is more to it, but Intel sure doesn't say anything about it.

I hope you don't take this the wrong way, i'm not trying to prove you wrong, i just wanted to clarify things.
And it all comes down to: _the current density (amps) is the killer which occurs under load at high voltage and frequencies (and higher volts allow for more amps), which also produces heat_, regardless whether it's just through electromigration or there's more...


----------



## angelotti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNiceGuy*
> 
> I am pretty new to the 4770K so forgive my ignorance but have there been any reports of a chip that simply will not overclock reasonably? For example: 4.2 requires 1.45 vCore.


Mine (4670K) needs 1.265V on adaptive (because it allows it to jump to 1.310 very rarely) and 1.280V on manual for *42*.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angelotti*
> 
> You just went deeper and more technical with the explanation , and one can find even more on the link i provided.
> *This is where you are wrong.* I mean you are right about the current density producing the electromigration, _but not about the the current density being the voltage..._ Current intensity is measured in amps, and that is the very thing that increases when heavy load occurs (despite being on manual voltage and say fixed frequency)
> If you plug the computer to the wall through a _wattmeter_ you will see that on a fixed frequency and fixed voltage it drows very little on idle, but if you start prime the the wattage grows. That is because of the current density (which is measured in amps).
> I already said that heat accelerates the electromigration. That it is a vicious circle that starts with voltage and load/frequency.
> I said this as well.
> I imagine there is more to it, but Intel sure doesn't say anything about it.
> 
> I hope you don't take this the wrong way, i'm not trying to prove you wrong, i just wanted to clarify things.
> And it all comes down to: _the current density (amps) is the killer which occurs under load at high voltage and frequencies (which also produces heat)_, regardless whether it's just through electromigration or there's more...


No, I didn't just go into more detail. The following statement is just not correct nor does it make sense: "where electrons could jump (interconnect) through an isolator from one internal "trace" to another". Electrons don't jump trough an isolator (you must mean insulator). The flow is through the metal that has eroded and formed conductive metallic whiskers that short to adjoining traces.

Believe me when I say I know the difference between volts and amps







Forget the wall outlet - the FIVR voltage regulator on the chip takes a constant voltage (VCCIN) and supplies the current needed for the chip. But eventually that comes down to current=voltage/resistance, and I am sure there is, maybe not linear but quadratic at best I would think, relationship between vcore and current density. If you look at the load line slope in the processor data sheet, it is in units of ohms









It is a vicious cycle so can degrade quickly once it starts to happen. The traces thin out, which increase the resistance _and_ current density, which increase the heat, both of which accelerate the erosion process. It is not just joule heating, but also more current flowing through less of an area in the eroded trace (current density) that accelerates this process.

Some other important degradation process, and I am not sure how significant these are, but I bet they occur under conditions people put the CPUs, are thermal fatigue and stress migration that arise from putting stress on the processor by constantly varying the temperature between extremes (like when stress testing). I'll bet you can stress test kill a processor.

http://www.semicon.panasonic.co.jp/en/aboutus/pdf/t04007be-3.pdf

EDIT: Just a clarification. The load line slope is in milli-ohms. Basically that slope determines the current supplied to the core based on the voltage = applied. So I assume it is linear since that is all there is define (a slope).


----------



## brutus090

Just wanted to give a quick update about my setup; like all other Asus Hero owners, I've been reading repeatedly that all the BIOS versions since 804 have destabilized overclocks, or at least generally caused increased voltage needs for stability. I recently downgraded to 804 and so far I've knocked my 45x VID down from 1.280 to 1.265. Nothing extreme, but I'm thinking 46x is maybe within reach now.

I'll be sure to post back with my results, but so far, 804 is where it's at. Just a thought for other Hero owners looking to push their OC.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brutus090*
> 
> Just wanted to give a quick update about my setup; like all other Asus Hero owners, I've been reading repeatedly that all the BIOS versions since 804 have destabilized overclocks, or at least generally caused increased voltage needs for stability. I recently downgraded to 804 and so far I've knocked my 45x VID down from 1.280 to 1.265. Nothing extreme, but I'm thinking 46x is maybe within reach now.
> 
> I'll be sure to post back with my results, but so far, 804 is where it's at. Just a thought for other Hero owners looking to push their OC.


Thanks, +rep.

I rolled back from 1402 to 1203 because instability in 1402. I have gotten mine back stable under 1203, I might try 804 in he future.

There are some things that won't revert back (like Intel Management Engine). What was the highest version of the BIOS you had updated to? What is your version of Intel Management Engine now?


----------



## angelotti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> No, I didn't just go into more detail. The following statement is just not correct nor does it make sense: "where electrons could jump (interconnect) through an isolator from one internal "trace" to another". Electrons don't jump trough an isolator (you must mean insulator). The flow is through the metal that has eroded and formed conductive metallic whiskers that short to adjoining traces.


Yes, i ment insulator, you're right about that.
And i wasn't suggesting that the electrons create the interconnection, but they do interconnect (or short) with another trace once the erosion took place.

Quote:


> ...But eventually that comes down to current=voltage/resistance, and I am sure there is, maybe not linear but quadratic at best I would think, relationship between vcore and current density.


The resistance (which as you said is measured in ohms) is determined by the metal resistance (which is linear) *plus the workload* (actual computation wich increases under things like prime) and once that happens the heat comes into play wich further affects the resistance.

So i'm back to what i said (the thing that started this debate), that high voltage at high frequencies allows for more amps under heavy load (like linpack), and that's a bigger killer in the long run (since it also produces heat).

I read somewhere an analogy about this: _"If you put a cpu in an oven at 80˚ for 20 years, it will work as intended at the end. But if you use it in a system under load at 80˚ continuously, it won't last nowhere near that much"
_
Quote:


> Some other important degradation process, and I am not sure how significant these are, but I bet they occur under conditions people put the CPUs, are thermal fatigue and stress migration that arise from putting stress on the processor by constantly varying the temperature between extremes (like when stress testing). I'll bet you can stress test kill a processor.


Personally, i don't think that is much of an issue, because the variation in temperature needs to be much larger and more instant.
Quote:


> http://www.semicon.panasonic.co.jp/en/aboutus/pdf/t04007be-3.pdf


Also, if you managed to read that whole pdf without loosing "focus", then you're much more technical than me.


----------



## Barefooter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNiceGuy*
> 
> I was looking through the chart on the first page and thought it might be interesting to see the data a little more visually:
> 
> For the sake of simplicity I have this narrowed to 4770K only.


Awesome chart MNiceGuy! It's a different perspective than looking at a spread sheet.


----------



## BoredErica

There already is a chart in the spreadsheet, but it has both 4670k and 4770k.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angelotti*
> 
> I read somewhere an analogy about this: _"If you put a cpu in an oven at 80˚ for 20 years, it will work as intended at the end. But if you use it in a system under load at 80˚ continuously, it won't last nowhere near that much"
> _
> Personally, i don't think that is much of an issue, because the variation in temperature needs to be much larger and more instant.
> Also, if you managed to read that whole pdf without loosing "focus", then you're much more technical than me.


Certainly it is not temperature by itself. The effect temperature has is to "loosen" the binding of the metal ion in the lattice so that it can be more easily knocked out by the electrons in the current, so no current, no temperature effect. But there is always current under any load and the dependence on the temp is exponential.

The dependence of the current in the cores is linear with voltage. You can find out more about it in the Intel Voltage Regulator Down manual. Unfortunately they are not current to Haswell (they VRD documents are not publically released for some time, maybe never now), but this will give you an idea of how it woks:

http://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/power-management/voltage-regulator-down-11-1-processor-power-delivery-guidelines.html

Basically the typical load line is: Vcc = VID - TOB - (Rll * Icc)

Where Rll is the load line in the spec, and Icc is the core current, VID is the constant VID for the chip, and TOB is a tolerance band constant (and is not really relevant here)

So if the MTTF varies as a power of the current density, it varies as the same power of the core voltage

I have a higher degree in the physical sciences, so I don't glaze over easy, though it is getting harder not to


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Personally, i don't think that is much of an issue, because the variation in temperature needs to be much larger and more instant.


avx2 linpack can drop you 90c to 40c within a single 200ms sensor update. The power load at 1.4v is also like 300 watts, it's so much higher than anything else it's ridiculous. It wouldn't surprise me in the slightest if it was way more dangerous and potentially lethal to a CPU at levels below that which would be ok with x264+gaming+light prime etc for months or years


----------



## MNiceGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> There already is a chart in the spreadsheet, but it has both 4670k and 4770k.


Oops! Sorry about that.

This is what happens when I make a hasty diversion to OCN when I _should_ have been concentrating on work...


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> avx2 linpack can drop you 90c to 40c within a single 200ms sensor update. The power load at 1.4v is also like 300 watts, it's so much higher than anything else it's ridiculous. It wouldn't surprise me in the slightest if it was way more dangerous and potentially lethal to a CPU at levels below that which would be ok with x264+gaming+light prime etc for months or years


I think that is how I started my i5-760 degrading - too many IBT/P95 sessions.


----------



## BoredErica

Yet another reason to think about using x264?


----------



## Cyro999

I think some stuff is fine. Temps at a given voltage correlate with current (i assume?







) so cool stuff won't blow anything up


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*












and realbench. I generally use p95 1344 as a quick test for obvious instabilities now (On Sandy it was IBT) - it doesn't heat the processor up too much..


----------



## Zahix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brutus090*
> 
> Just wanted to give a quick update about my setup; like all other Asus Hero owners, I've been reading repeatedly that all the BIOS versions since 804 have destabilized overclocks, or at least generally caused increased voltage needs for stability. I recently downgraded to 804 and so far I've knocked my 45x VID down from 1.280 to 1.265. Nothing extreme, but I'm thinking 46x is maybe within reach now.
> 
> I'll be sure to post back with my results, but so far, 804 is where it's at. Just a thought for other Hero owners looking to push their OC.


Awesome, +REP. I'm going to try the 804 today and check if I get some good benefit on my chip. I'm curious what was your previous Bios version before downgrading?

Also, are you having any issues with the 804 so far?


----------



## Alxx

I5 4670K 4,5 Ghz 1,156 VID


----------



## MaKe OuT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brutus090*
> 
> Just wanted to give a quick update about my setup; like all other Asus Hero owners, I've been reading repeatedly that all the BIOS versions since 804 have destabilized overclocks, or at least generally caused increased voltage needs for stability. I recently downgraded to 804 and so far I've knocked my 45x VID down from 1.280 to 1.265. Nothing extreme, but I'm thinking 46x is maybe within reach now.
> 
> I'll be sure to post back with my results, but so far, 804 is where it's at. Just a thought for other Hero owners looking to push their OC.


being that I am already at my voltage limit at 44 multi, i wonder if flashing back to 804 would help lower the volts for me. I am at 1301 which is out of the box. I have not updated. Is it as simple as loading the BIOS version on USB and using the flashback button? select the file and press go?


----------



## angelotti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> The dependence of the current in the cores is linear with voltage....


Yes, that is true, but that statement is enforced by an examle in the document, *in the form of a 90A load* - which falls into my statement that high voltage + high frequency = high temps = high degradation.., not the voltage by it's own.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Substracted from the document
> _"Current values to be used for assessing TOB during dynamic VID should be linearly scaled with voltage. For example, if a 90 A of
> current is defined at a VID of 1.1 V and the functional VID value is 0.6 V, then the
> TOB should be calculated assuming (0.6 V/1.1 V) x 90 A = 49 A."_





Quote:


> Basically the typical load line is: Vcc = VID - TOB - (Rll * Icc)


Well, as you said the document is rather old, and that is less pertinent on this architecture since the voltage regulation for the cores (wich is more the scope of our discission) is on the cpu and that statement is more relevant to the VCCIN (on haswell)

Quote:


> ..and TOB is a tolerance band constant (and is not really relevant here)


It sort of IS, (not for us, though) because it is determined by the quality and technology used in the manufacturing process (is relevant to intel)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Substract from the document
> _TOB : Vcc regulation tolerance band. Defines the voltage regulator's 3-σ
> voltage variation across temperature, manufacturing variation, and
> aging factors. Must be ensured by design through component selection.
> Defined at processor maximum current and maximum VID levels._





Quote:


> So if the MTTF varies as a power of the current density, it varies as the same power of the core voltage


I understand the first bit, but after the comma.. not really. (did you mean: it varies the same as the power of the core voltage ?!?) .., and even so, i don't understand what you mean by 'power of the core voltage" (power as in current density?)

Quote:


> I have a higher degree in the physical sciences, so I don't glaze over easy, though it is getting harder not to


Well, i was gonna say.., this has kinda turned out into a pissing contest, and for the sake of keeping this thread relevant to everybody *i'm calling it quits*. *You win!*
You are clearly more knowledgeable than me (though that is not to say i don't understand what you are saying).

Anyway, we are both talking 'claptrap' since you are trying to prove your initial point that "heat is just as big (if not bigger) of a problem as voltage is".. *which will not happen without what i said: "high voltage + high freq = high amps = high degradation"*
...and i'm doing the same by saying: "high voltage + high freq = high amps = high degradation".. *which will not happen without creating heat (what you said: "heat is just as big (if not bigger) of a problem as voltage")*

So, to answer the question that started this, "which is worse, temp or voltage?", i'm going to put it this way: *You will degrade faster from running your chip at [email protected] than it will degrade from [email protected]* ...because of the extra amps (which causes extra heat as well).

* Degradation still occurs under any voltage/temp as long as there is current passing through it (cpu), and this is true for all semiconductors.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> avx2 linpack can drop you 90c to 40c within a single 200ms sensor update...


If that is correct, then yes, both you and *GeneO* are right about thermal fatigue.
50° in the space of 200ms is allot, but i have never seen this. First of all i don't know of an app to log every 200ms, and secondly.. maybe this happens more at higher clocks ..over 45? (i don't know, i'm stuck at 42)
On my system it takes over 5 sec to get from 32 to over 70 under small fft's and the cool down from 90 to 50 at least 2 sec.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Yet another reason to think about using x264?


Well, no, because prime is still relevant to the beginning of the OC process.
But once you've reached a point where testing involves over 80° for more then 2-3hours you're better off with x264 (if you don't want to accelerate the degradation)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-guide-with-statistics/11040#post_21946429






Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> I think some stuff is fine. Temps at a given voltage correlate with current (i assume?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) so cool stuff won't blow anything up


Current intensity (amps),yes! and it raises with workload and frequency.

I apologize for the length of the post.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

I am trying to understand all of the original post, and have moved over to manual voltage rather than adaptive, and to get to 4.6 "stable" it seems that I had to go from 1.37 Volts up to 1.4. The only thing that makes me uncomfortable is that it doesn't lower the voltage when I idle. Is there anything I can do to make that better?

No, I don't have a month to read through all of the previous posts, so I apologize if that has been asked.

Next, at 4.5 I am stable at 1.315 Volts, and seem to be fairly stable with 4.6 at 1.4v... Is it normal or reasonable to have that big of a jump per 100mhz? Again, sorry as I am just getting into the manual overclocking.


----------



## gagac1971

mine i7 4770k is doing 4.5 ghz whit 1.28v but if i want 4.6 ghz i will need 1.366v.....is huge voltage bump just for 100 mhz


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> mine i7 4770k is doing 4.5 ghz whit 1.28v but if i want 4.6 ghz i will need 1.366v.....is huge voltage bump just for 100 mhz


That was what I was wondering. Thank you.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angelotti*
> 
> Yes, that is true, but that statement is enforced by an examle in the document, *in the form of a 90A load* - which falls into my statement that high voltage + high frequency = high temps = high degradation.., not the voltage by it's own.
> Well, as you said the document is rather old, and that is less pertinent on this architecture since the voltage regulation for the cores (wich is more the scope of our discission) is on the cpu and that statement is more relevant to the VCCIN (on haswell)
> It sort of IS, (not for us, though) because it is determined by the quality and technology used in the manufacturing process (is relevant to intel)
> I understand the first bit, but after the comma.. not really. (did you mean: it varies the same as the power of the core voltage ?!?) .., and even so, i don't understand what you mean by 'power of the core voltage" (power as in current density?)
> Well, i was gonna say.., this has kinda turned out into a pissing contest, and for the sake of keeping this thread relevant to everybody *i'm calling it quits*. *You win!*
> You are clearly more knowledgeable than me (though that is not to say i don't understand what you are saying).
> 
> Anyway, we are both talking 'claptrap' since you are trying to prove your initial point that "heat is just as big (if not bigger) of a problem as voltage".. *which will not happen without what i said: "high voltage + high freq = high amps = high degradation"*
> ...and i'm doing the same by saying: "high voltage + high freq = high amps = high degradation".. *which will not happen without creating heat (what you said: "heat is just as big (if not bigger) of a problem as voltage")*
> 
> So, to answer the question that started this, "which is worse, temp or voltage?", i'm going to put it this way: *You will degrade faster from running your chip at [email protected] than it will degrade from [email protected]* ...because of the extra amps.
> 
> * Degradation still occurs under any voltage/temp as long as there is current passing through it (cpu), and this is true for all semiconductors.
> If that is correct, then yes, both you and *GeneO* are right about thermal fatigue.
> 50° in the space of 200ms is allot, but i have never seen this. First of all i don't know of an app to log every 200ms, and secondly.. maybe this happens more at higher clocks ..over 45? (i don't know, i'm stuck at 42)
> On my system it takes over 5 sec to get from 32 to over 70 under small fft's and the cool down from 90 to 50 at least 2 sec.
> Well, no, because prime is still relevant to the beginning of the OC process.
> But once you've reached a point where testing involves over 80° for more then 2-3hours you're better off with x264 (if you don't want to accelerate the degradation)
> Current intensity (amps),yes! and it raises with workload and frequency.
> 
> I apologize for the length of the post.


Wow, you seem to be arguing just t argue.

It doesn't matter that the document is older, it specifies how the current and voltage are regulated for an Intel processor. It used to be targeted for the motherboard manufacturer, now that has moved more into the chip with the fully integrated voltage regulator.

I am not trying to have a pissing contest. I just mentioned that because I am used to reading long technical articles and you said you lost focus reading that on, and also because you were pointing me to wiki pages on the definition of volts and amps.. I am just frying to provide you with good accurate information. You can take it or leave it.

When I said power I meant a power law, as in quadratic, or power of 2.

Speak for your self, you are talking claptrap, I definitely am not. Though I am probably wrong about the load line, .

Look, this started out by my correcting some misstatements you made and to provide some references that might provide some enlightenment. You turned this into a pissing match - all I have tried to do is correct more misstatements and provide information that you might use to understand why, but you don't seem interested.

-


----------



## Horsemama1956

*Username: horsemama1956
CPU Model: i5 4670K
Core Multiplier: 45
CPU VID: 1.248
Vcore: 1.246
Uncore Multiplier: 42
Uncore Voltage: 1.2
Cooling Solution: Noctua NH-U14S
Stability Test: x264 Stability test with 30 passes(overnight)
Batch Number: L345B810
Ram Speed: 1600-9-9-9-24-1T
Ram Voltage: 1.5
Input Voltage:1.9
LLC Setting: Extreme
Motherboard: Gigabyte Z87-D3HP*

Forgot to take a picture this morning before closing the text, but whatever. Managed to bring vcore down .02. Not sure if i'll bother going higher right now, though the hottest core only hit 67.


----------



## FractinJex

Why are users posting non factual no proven death post in the degrade thread....

http://www.overclock.net/t/1409797/the-haswell-death-degradation-thread/150

this isn't cool at all...this is a overclock website....just because some play it safe said 1.35+ will cuasse degradation on haswelll....well duhhhh any voltage/heat cuases deration lol....

nm the fact that he put a hammer and wood block to his cpu...and nm the fact that he could have dropped it cracked the dye or whatever lol.....

common someone mods these post new users will see this crap..

so some guy comes along says he kills his cpua and that fact wow.....naïve people.


----------



## VeliManne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and realbench. I generally use p95 1344 as a quick test for obvious instabilities now (On Sandy it was IBT) - it doesn't heat the processor up too much..


Realbench (the stress test not the bench) seems to be tough on the system though it doesn't heat it up very much. I tested my 1.260 VID system with 1 hour prime1344, 8 hour XTU and 20*IBT very high and it was charted with those. Then one day I wanted give realbench a try. It didn't last for 2 hours before bsod. Well 1 hour of Prime1344 wasn't really that much of testing at beginning anyway. I increased VID to 1.270 and VCCIN to 1.870. Overnight Prime1344 did well followed by 50 loops of x264 the next night. Last night I tried 8 hour Realbench. It didn't make it. I messed around with my setup (bios+windows) last evening and didn't restart properly, so I'm going to give it another try this night.

A word to Darkwizzie. I'm going to post an update about my setup tomorrow or Sunday. Lets just see if it's 0.01 or 0.02 increase in VID&VCCIN.


----------



## MaKe OuT

what kind of fps are you guys getting on x264? is fps 100% dependent on cpu or does gpu matter?


----------



## angelotti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> Wow, you seem to be arguing just t argue....
> 
> ...Look, this started out by my correcting some misstatements you made and to provide some references that might provide some enlightenment....





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> What i said:
> _In semiconductors the effect is called Electromigration, where electrons could jump (interconnect) through an insulator from one internal "trace" to another, thus creating an electrical bridge between two points that were supposed to be isolated from one another._
> 
> Your correction:
> _That is not quite how electomigration works. The electrons in the current flowing through a conductor lattice on the chip can occasionally gain enough energy to knock a metal lattice atom loose. The cumulative effect is the erosion of the conductor trace in the chip. The erosion can result in the conductor no longer conducting, and/or the eroded metal can accumulate such to cause a short to a nearby circuit element._






All you did was to put int-o technical terms what i put into layman's terms (what a preposterous thing for me to do).
It is clear to me that you understood what i said, but made it look like i was wrong and you straighten things out.
But you are right, i should have googled for intel docs and cut/paste the right info to sound more technically exact.
For most people here all those docs might as well be in chinese, but because i didn't use exact technical terms, then i must be wrong about my point as well...

*I am sorry for sounding petulant, i am really not offended by your post.*


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> I am trying to understand all of the original post, and have moved over to manual voltage rather than adaptive, and to get to 4.6 "stable" it seems that I had to go from 1.37 Volts up to 1.4. The only thing that makes me uncomfortable is that *it doesn't lower the voltage when I idle*. Is there anything I can do to make that better?
> 
> No, I don't have a month to read through all of the previous posts, so I apologize if that has been asked.
> 
> Next, at 4.5 I am stable at 1.315 Volts, and seem to be fairly stable with 4.6 at 1.4v... Is it normal or reasonable to have that big of a jump per 100mhz? Again, sorry as I am just getting into the manual overclocking.


Here are the things that can potentially effect whether your idle voltage drops:

1) Enable all C-States (C6 and C7 if your PSU is capable)
2) Make sure your power plan in Windows is set to Balanced, not Performance

Some monitors will grab VID, some will grab Vcore. Make sure you're looking at the right one. Vcore will change. On Manual, VID won't.

Another thing you probably want to do is make sure frequency drops too by enabling EIST (which it sounds like you already have).


----------



## FractinJex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> Here are the things that can potentially effect whether your idle voltage drops:
> 
> 1) Enable all C-States (C6 and C7 if your PSU is capable)
> 2) Make sure your power plan in Windows is set to Balanced, not Performance
> 
> Some monitors will grab VID, some will grab Vcore. Make sure you're looking at the right one. Vcore will change. On Manual, VID won't.
> 
> Another thing you probably want to do is make sure frequency drops too by enabling EIST (which it sounds like you already have).


The main thing is utilizing the downclock/downvolt and haswell power saving features requires the following:

EIST and Speedstep enabled

C states do not havto be enabled and imo should be disabled if running an all SSD system or a hybrid SSD/os with HDD combo. Note: leave enbaaled if using sleep mode etc

Also offset/adaptive mode needs to be applied as well to allow the vcore and core/uncore to downclock effectively...


----------



## BoredErica

Once again, depends on mobo. No C states on my mobo = no Voltage drop. EIST on, C states OFF = No voltage drop OR multiplier drop. Both on = Voltage drop and multiplier drop.

Idle power and clock speed settings vary from mobo to mobo. To prevent confusion, let's begin each post about this by saying which mobo vendor we are talking about.


----------



## FractinJex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Once again, depends on mobo. No C states on my mobo = no Voltage drop. EIST on, C states OFF = No voltage drop OR multiplier drop. Both on = Voltage drop and multiplier drop.
> 
> Idle power and clock speed settings vary from mobo to mobo. To prevent confusion, let's begin each post about this by saying which mobo vendor we are talking about.


I agree aout the lable the mobo being specified

however ive used all the board basically on the z87 lineup and I don't see how c states kills the ability for the cpu to downstate itself...

the only reason I could see this not working is if someone isn't using offset or adaptive.

this link below shows the results of c states off vs not...its only about 5w...and imo gives better gaming experience disabled.

http://www.legitreviews.com/what-enabling-c6c7-low-power-states-do-on-the-core-i7-4770k-haswell-cpu_2217/3


On our Windows 8 test platform we were able to quickly see the benefits of running with the C6 and C7 power states enabled. We found that with C6/C7 disabled that the system would idle between 23.7 and 24.1 Watts, but with them enabled we were seeing between 20.5 to 21.2 Watts. Both numbers are impressive as you have to keep in mind that the whole system is being measures here with a Kill-A-Watt power meter at the wall outlet. The Intel Core i7-4770K 3.5GHz quad-core processor might be the fastest LGA1150 processor that money can buy, but it also happens to be really efficient and by enabled C6/C7 low power states we were able to get ~3 Watts or nearly 13% power savings at idle!
Read more at http://www.legitreviews.com/what-enabling-c6c7-low-power-states-do-on-the-core-i7-4770k-haswell-cpu_2217/3#thWrDu1TIeqCsQ0Q.99


With the Intel Desktop Board DZ87KL-T75K running optimal settings, meaning C6/C7 power states are disabled, the Intel Core i7-4770K was bouncing around 36-38C with the average being 37C. The Intel Extreme Tuning Utility shows that the CPU Total TDP is 5 Watts. Many people have complained about how hot Intel Haswell processors run, so it will be interesting to see if enabling C6/C7 will lower processor temperatures at idle.

Read more at http://www.legitreviews.com/what-enabling-c6c7-low-power-states-do-on-the-core-i7-4770k-haswell-cpu_2217/3#thWrDu1TIeqCsQ0Q.99


Sure enough! By enabling 'Lowest CPU Idle Power Setting' in the BIOS the C6/C7 power states helped lower the CPU Core Temperature down to 34-36C with an average of 35C. This is a solid two degree Celsius temperature drop, which is rather impressive. Notice that the CPU Total TDP is now just 2W instead of 5W. This also coincides with the ~3 Watt performance difference that we noted at the wall.
Read more at http://www.legitreviews.com/what-enabling-c6c7-low-power-states-do-on-the-core-i7-4770k-haswell-cpu_2217/3#thWrDu1TIeqCsQ0Q.99


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FractinJex*
> 
> I agree aout the lable the mobo being specified
> 
> however ive used all the board basically on the z87 lineup and I don't see how c states kills the ability for the cpu to downstate itself...
> 
> the only reason I could see this not working is if someone isn't using offset or adaptive.
> 
> this link below shows the results of c states off vs not...its only about 5w...and imo gives better gaming experience disabled.
> 
> http://www.legitreviews.com/what-enabling-c6c7-low-power-states-do-on-the-core-i7-4770k-haswell-cpu_2217/3


I used adaptive + C states off and voltage did not drop. Override + Cstates on makes the most sense. Not only do I get voltage drop that actually works, I also prevent myself from nuking the CPU if I accidentally run Prime on adaptive. I get the benefit of both worlds with none of the down sides.


----------



## FractinJex

well idk bro lol I give up on trying to clarify stuff lol....seems like everyone is doing the opposite of what im doing...btw enabling c states is fine but I would siable C1E if you use a SSD.

ill give up for now but...imo the way ive been clocking haswell seems to produce more favorable results thanim seeing out of most even with crap chips.

EIST and C-States are not mutually inclusive. You can turn the one or the other off at any time. Leaving them on won't hurt your overclocking. C-States have no effect on overclocking at all. For EIST you should be using offset/adaptive mode otherwise there's not much point to it.
I will tell you what both will hurt though and that is DPC Latency. If your system suffers from DPC Latency issues or you rely on real time/minimal latency applications, then both or one should be turned off as they cause high DPC spikes.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FractinJex*
> 
> The main thing is utilizing the downclock/downvolt and haswell power saving features requires the following:
> 
> EIST and Speedstep enabled
> 
> C states do not havto be enabled and imo should be disabled if running an all SSD system or a hybrid SSD/os with HDD combo. Note: leave enbaaled if using sleep mode etc
> 
> Also offset/adaptive mode needs to be applied as well to allow the vcore and core/uncore to downclock effectively...


No not at all. There are a lot of us running Manual everything idling at .016v or lower on core, .003v or lower on uncore (C-States enabled, EIST enabled).

I run an SSD system and many of those old-time SSD gremlins are gone. The only change I make (and I'm not sure if it's ever necessary), is to set hard drives never to turn off in the Windows Power Plan. SSDs use a lot less power so it doesn't really matter if they never turn off.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FractinJex*
> 
> well idk bro lol I give up on trying to clarify stuff lol....seems like everyone is doing the opposite of what im doing...btw enabling c states is fine but I would siable C1E if you use a SSD.
> 
> ill give up for now but...imo the way ive been clocking haswell seems to produce more favorable results thanim seeing out of most even with crap chips.
> 
> EIST and C-States are not mutually inclusive. You can turn the one or the other off at any time. Leaving them on won't hurt your overclocking. C-States have no effect on overclocking at all. For EIST you should be using offset/adaptive mode otherwise there's not much point to it.
> I will tell you what both will hurt though and that is DPC Latency. If your system suffers from DPC Latency issues or you rely on real time/minimal latency applications, then both or one should be turned off as they cause high DPC spikes.


I don't understand what you're saying.

The way you're clocking Haswell is better than mine? Like how?

I've test my board for a very long period of time. EIST ON + Cstates OFF = No change. EIST OFF + Cstates ON = voltage drop on idle. EIST ON + Cstates ON = Voltage and clock speed drop on idle. I see no reason to care about dropping clock speed on idle. Adaptive has absolutely no effect on either idle voltage draw or idle clock speed when testing in conjunction with different EIST and Cstate settings.

Unless you tested MSI g45, I don't see why there's even a conflict here. We have different motherboards. Adaptive serves no positive function on this board. I've been crazy enough to sit in front of the computer using up hours and hours making sure this is the case. This is against my intuition so I double checked, triple checked this.

I don't understand why you seem to be so sure about what my motherboard does when we have different motherboards. Gigabyte doesn't even have adaptive and can do the same things I do most likely in the same way.

When did I say Cstates have anything to do with overclocking?


----------



## FractinJex

Several things to clear up....your cpou cannot idle down to 0.003v im sorry this is impossible...if your getting this reading in cpuz you need to run the older version as this is wrong...pretty much the lowest the cpu can idle is around 0.699v

and no I don't need to educate myself on haswell especially as ive overclocked way more haswells than several of you combined and have pushed clocks way higher than you all...

Also Darkwizzie im not hating at all man...your more knowledgable than most and more than me in general on haswells....

I disagree though that you think your board is different as far as bios's go and whar the poiwer phases are doing...

just because a motherboard works doesn't mean it works correctly..you could have a phasing issue...ive seen alklk types of issues with boards...

I also onw a z87 maximus formula...I know how the asus boards work as well as asrock...

but you guys doy uor thing...sorry I want boiher anymore.


----------



## Wirerat

Well my third 4670k seems to be dead on average. 4.5ghz @1.355v. The great wall of intel appears just before 4.6. It still beter than the chip it replaces in my sons rig.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FractinJex*
> 
> Several things to clear up....your cpou cannot idle down to 0.003v im sorry this is impossible...if your getting this reading in cpuz you need to run the older version as this is wrong...pretty much the lowest the cpu can idle is around 0.699v
> 
> and no I don't need to educate myself on haswell especially as ive overclocked way more haswells than several of you combined and have pushed clocks way higher than you all...
> 
> Also Darkwizzie im not hating at all man...your more knowledgable than most and more than me in general on haswells....
> 
> I disagree though that you think your board is different as far as bios's go and whar the poiwer phases are doing...
> 
> just because a motherboard works doesn't mean it works correctly..you could have a phasing issue...ive seen alklk types of issues with boards...
> 
> I also onw a z87 maximus formula...I know how the asus boards work as well as asrock...
> 
> but you guys doy uor thing...sorry I want boiher anymore.


Voltage reporting in c6/c7 state is a bit funky, apparently DMM reports that too. They do idle to ~0.7 without those states (which drop power significantly further) though.


----------



## FractinJex

dude wether you run c states or not the cpu cannot run lower than approx. 0.699v you can argue this all you want it simply cannot...

also overclocking isnt 100% based on cpu as much as some believe..higher end boards have more/different settings and more phases allowing for higher overclocks at cleaner voltages and regualtions...sure anything around 4.5ghz at 1.3v or so is going to be possible on any mid range board...

now when you start pushing above those kinds of clocks vcore voltage regulation and thermal/current balance and a lot of other things come into play...
im not gonna write some huge wall of text explaining this but it is fact...

maybe skylake will have idles that low but until then haswell gets pretty dang low


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FractinJex*
> 
> dude wether you run c states or not the cpu cannot run lower than approx. 0.699v you can argue this all you want it simply cannot...
> 
> maybe skylake will have idles that low but until then haswell gets pretty dang low


then there many people in this thread with motherboards reporting inaccurately. I can watch my vcore drop way below that. On my z87 plus and my z87_a. I really doubt they are both broken.


----------



## GeneO

? How do you disable IRST from BIOS? I have always used IRST and see voltages drop to 0 volts with C6/C7 enabled.

EDIT:

where did that post I was replying to go...?


----------



## twerk

Thread cleaned.

There were some informative posts that I had to remove as they were part of the overall argument, if they did get deleted then feel free to repost.

Keep it civil guys, thanks.


----------



## BoredErica

The original topic is about what causes voltage drop on idle: EIST, Cstates, or Adaptive?

The conclusion remains the same: The way to toggle the functionality varies.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Thread cleaned.
> 
> There were some informative posts that I had to remove as they were part of the overall argument, if they did get deleted then feel free to repost.
> 
> Keep it civil guys, thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OH GAWD, dat username!


----------



## twerk

Just cause you're jealous.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FractinJex*
> 
> dude wether you run c states or not the cpu cannot run lower than approx. 0.699v you can argue this all you want it simply cannot...
> 
> also overclocking isnt 100% based on cpu as much as some believe..higher end boards have more/different settings and more phases allowing for higher overclocks at cleaner voltages and regualtions...sure anything around 4.5ghz at 1.3v or so is going to be possible on any mid range board...
> 
> now when you start pushing above those kinds of clocks vcore voltage regulation and thermal/current balance and a lot of other things come into play...
> im not gonna write some huge wall of text explaining this but it is fact...
> 
> maybe skylake will have idles that low but until then haswell gets pretty dang low


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clexzor*
> 
> why would you disable irst...hes not right what is wrong with you guys lol your vcore CANNOT lower to 0.016 even if every seingle voltage reading on ur desktiop shows so...its incorrect and yall need to get off of it...disabling irst is dumb...


We're talking about C6 and C7.

Straight from the Intel Data Sheet:

"C6 - Execution cores in this state save their architectural state *before removing core voltage.*"

"Core C6 State - Individual threads of a core can enter the C6 state by initiating a P_LVL3 I/O read or an MWAIT(C6) instruction. Before entering core C6 state, the core will save its architectural state to a dedicated SRAM. Once complete, *a core will have its voltage reduced to zero volts.*"

"In package C6 state all cores have saved their architectural state and have *had their core voltages reduced to zero volts.*"

So the Intel engineers are also wrong, right?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Just cause you're jealous.


thank you.


----------



## Zahix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> ? How do you disable IRST from BIOS? I have always used IRST and see voltages drop to 0 volts with C6/C7 enabled.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> where did that post I was replying to go...?


Mehh, it was removed along the other posts...
Anyhow, here's what I experienced while playing with IRST dynamic storage accelerator. (Not totally disabling IRST)




EDIT: Check the Min Vcore in both pictures. And I didn't mean to totally disable IRST in previous post sorry if I mislead you however this is a more accurate explanation.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zahix*
> 
> Mehh, it was removed along the other posts...
> Anyhow, here's what I experienced while playing with IRST dynamic storage accelerator. (Not totally disabling IRST)


I'm not sure what that does... I recently just installed the software because I heard it increases SSD performance by a little bit, and lo and behold I saw a small bump. But I left it on default settings, and idle voltage dropped nice and low still. I don't have that option on my Intel software.


----------



## GeneO

Oh give it a break


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> ? How do you disable IRST from BIOS? I have always used IRST and see voltages drop to 0 volts with C6/C7 enabled.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> where did that post I was replying to go...?


Dynamic Storage Accelerator.

If you enable this in your BIOS then you see few new options in RST GUI, if you also enable it there - you then can choose the options to have it default, power-saving or high-performance. If you choose high-performance, your C states will be off no matter what you do. This is probably what the person I was replying had it as, you see that behaviour once RST loads completely ~2mins.

edit: I see my post is still there so you're obviously not talking about my post


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Dynamic Storage Accelerator.
> 
> If you enable this in your BIOS then you see few new options in RST GUI, if you also enable it there - you then can choose the options to have it default, power-saving or high-performance. If you choose high-performance, your C states will be off no matter what you do. This is probably what the person I was replying had it as, you see that behaviour once RST loads completely ~2mins.


So it's SSD power setting affecting CPU power settings? Is there a performance discrepancy?


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Dynamic Storage Accelerator.
> 
> If you enable this in your BIOS then you see few new options in RST GUI, if you also enable it there - you then can choose the options to have it default, power-saving or high-performance. If you choose high-performance, your C states will be off no matter what you do. This is probably what the person I was replying had it as, you see that behaviour once RST loads completely ~2mins.
> 
> edit: I see my post is still there so you're obviously not talking about my post


Nope, not yours. I have Dynamic Accelerator enabled but see no other options. I don't use RAID with RST though so don't bring up the RST GUI.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZipSli*
> 
> Not sure what this guy is trying to explain but c6/c7 voltage will only be absolute zero when entered the sleep/hibernate state. The CPU cannot at any time be absolute zero or even near this would defy current physical capability's of the current nm tech.
> 
> So yes the Intel engineer's are correct.?
> 
> Also intel rst is recommened at all times as it will increase performance per drive and allow the drives to enter the defined power states correctly.


If I'm wrong I'm wrong. No worries. I'd rather have the right info than be right.

From my experience, if I disable C6 and C7, my CPU Vcore in HWInfo, CPU-Z, HWMonitor etc. will idle at something like .7v or .8v (I forget exactly). When I enable C6 and C7 the Vcore that those programs show at idle are much lower.

I have both sleep and hibernate disabled, yet enabling C6 and C7 causes my CPU to behave differently. So I don't think that sleep / hibernate are prerequisites to C6 and C7 functionality.


----------



## ZipSli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> If I'm wrong I'm wrong. No worries. I'd rather have the right info than be right.
> 
> From my experience, if I disable C6 and C7, my CPU Vcore in HWInfo, CPU-Z, HWMonitor etc. will idle at something like .7v or .8v (I forget exactly). When I enable C6 and C7 the Vcore that those programs show at idle are much lower. Mine will never be 0v because I have sleep and hibernate disabled, and a minimum CPU state set in Windows.


No worries the c states in general are a crazy subject altogether. Ive been told that when the Vcore/Voltage at idle shows a X.XX1/0.001 or lower reading that it is most likely reading one of the current offset voltages to best explain this extreme low state.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZipSli*
> 
> No worries the c states in general are a crazy subject altogether. Ive been told that when the Vcore/Voltage at idle shows a X.XX1/0.001 or lower reading that it is most likely reading one of the current offset voltages to best explain this extreme low state.


Problem is those low voltage can also be read with a multimeter, so it isn't just a software thing.


----------



## BoredErica

Oh god yes. Use a multimeter, put this debate to rest.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Oh god yes. Use a multimeter, put this debate to rest.


I have before, I think the pics are in the Gigabyte Haswell thread. I'll try to find them when I'm not on my phone.


----------



## error-id10t

The one you posted is here on page 511..


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> The one you posted is here on page 511..


Thanks, took a bit to find it - I use 30 posts per page so only 380 pages for me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> I couldn't find a time when the multimeter matched HWInfo or CPU-Z exactly, since I couldn't see HWInfo while I was holding the probes on the motherboard, but here's a HWInfo shot that shows the mins, and two pictures of the multimeter. One shows negative because I had the probes reversed.


----------



## BoredErica

So it looks like the 0.1v and lower voltage is legit and Jacks was wrong?


----------



## brutus090

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> Thanks, +rep.
> 
> I rolled back from 1402 to 1203 because instability in 1402. I have gotten mine back stable under 1203, I might try 804 in he future.
> 
> There are some things that won't revert back (like Intel Management Engine). What was the highest version of the BIOS you had updated to? What is your version of Intel Management Engine now?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zahix*
> 
> Awesome, +REP. I'm going to try the 804 today and check if I get some good benefit on my chip. I'm curious what was your previous Bios version before downgrading?
> 
> Also, are you having any issues with the 804 so far?


So far, no issues with 804. I frankly haven't had much time to check everything out, so something could be off and I might be unaware. That said, the lower VID seems stable, which is a good sign. I'll run proper stress testing soon for the sake of science, followed by a new attempt at 46x.
I had previously been using the 1002 bios, although I'd never had any issues with it, the allure of lower VID was too great








And GeneO, even after some googling I haven't figured out how to check the IME version...if you can direct me as to how, I'll gladly look and see what it says.


----------



## Shanenanigans

I thought we already had the discussion on this .1v C6/C7 idle state back when I was trying to figure out how it worked. With C6/C7 forced on on my board, voltages drop to ~.1v or lower at idle.

Guys, EIST = Enhanced Speedstep, meaning it'll give the CPU only as much power as it needs and only as long as the processor is allowed to go to a lower power state. This means, EIST on and C-States off, voltages and multipliers won't drop. However, with C-States on with EIST off, voltages and multipliers will fluctuate between max speed and min speed ( say, 4.5ghz or 800mhz, nothing in between )

Now, with both EIST and C-States on, you'll get speeds of say, 4.5, 2.4, 1.6, .8 Ghz, etc. And your ultra low voltage idle.

Hope this helps.


----------



## BoredErica

Looks like with a multimeter reading, if it is accurate at such low voltages, would bust any misconceptions about how low idle voltages go. It'll just be very funny to see how sure people are while being wrong at the same time. The more sure they were, the funner it will be.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brutus090*
> 
> So far, no issues with 804. I frankly haven't had much time to check everything out, so something could be off and I might be unaware. That said, the lower VID seems stable, which is a good sign. I'll run proper stress testing soon for the sake of science, followed by a new attempt at 46x.
> I had previously been using the 1002 bios, although I'd never had any issues with it, the allure of lower VID was too great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And GeneO, even after some googling I haven't figured out how to check the IME version...if you can direct me as to how, I'll gladly look and see what it says.


Hi,
The ME version is listed on the main page of the BIOS.


----------



## angelotti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Thanks, took a bit to find it - I use 30 posts per page so only 380 pages for me.


This experiment needs a little further attention.
First, why didn't you use the 200mV dial? It would have been more appropriate (possibly more precise as well)
Secondly, does your MB have voltage check points for all cpu cores?

I know everybody here has a different view over VID and Vcore, but since haswell, the actual vcore is no longer determined by the MB, it's determined by the FIVR which is inside the cpu now. I can't for the life of me find the forum where a member posted his email exchange with asus support asking why he has different vcore reading from his previous MB (from other manufacturer) with the same cpu. And the asus rep said that the cpu now only reports the VID to the MB but not the vcore and that is implemented differently (a chip of some sorts i assume that determines not reads the vcore) from one manufacturer to the next, and that the asus one is proprietary.
Now, i personally had asrock support saying one thing in an email and "sorry, it's the other way around" in the next one. So it's not uncommon for a support technician to make mistakes, but it matches other similar explanations.

Here is a link on the WHiNFO forum where the creator of the application says basically the same thing..
http://www.hwinfo.com/forum/Thread-Solved-HWiNFO64-and-Haswell-Systems?pid=4177#pid4177

There was also another forum where in an asrock thread users were complaining that this feature was only implemented on OC formula and Etreme9 but not on the ones below.

Therefore this is not a 'done and closed' matter. Maybe if someone finds a intel or MB manufacturer's doc (pdf).. that would clear the air.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> We're talking about C6 and C7.
> Straight from the Intel Data Sheet:
> 
> "C6 - Execution cores in this state save their architectural state *before removing core voltage.*"
> "Core C6 State - Individual threads of a core can enter the C6 state by initiating a P_LVL3 I/O read or an MWAIT(C6) instruction. Before entering core C6 state, the core will save its architectural state to a dedicated SRAM. Once complete, *a core will have its voltage reduced to zero volts.*"
> "In package C6 state all cores have saved their architectural state and have *had their core voltages reduced to zero volts.*"
> 
> So the Intel engineers are also wrong, right?


I've checked the washell sheet and it does say what you posted. But!, is that the case for idle as well, or just sleep/hibernation?
The document doesn't specify which means it should be idle too...


----------



## Forceman

I used the setting I used because I was also checking the load voltage at the same time, to be sure it matched up there as well (it did). And no, the board doesn't have checkpoints for each core - I've never heard of any board having that because as far as I know there is only 1 possible Vcore at a time. CPU cores can and are power gated to 0 volts, but the FIVR (and motherboard previously) are not providing a per-core Vcore. My intent when I took those pictures was not to measure an accurate Vcore, but merely to show that the software readings roughly matched the hardware measurements, and that the Vcore in C6/7 (whether it is actual or effective) could be lower than the 0.7V seen by some monitoring programs while the chip was in C3.

And for the VID / Vcore question, the motherboard check points are reading [at least what it thinks is] Vcore, and not VID, because I use manual mode and the VID never changes while the multimeter readings do. It may be some estimated Vcore instead of an actual hard reading, but the point of testing it was to show that C6/7 does allow lower voltage (or possibly just power) than C3 alone. That's what I was testing for and it was conclusive - with C6/7 disabled the idle Vcore reading was 0.7ish volts.

C states are CPU idle states, S states are sleep states, so those Intel comments are clearly referencing idle and not sleep.


----------



## brutus090

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> Hi,
> The ME version is listed on the main page of the BIOS.











9.0.22.1467 is what shows now (804 bios), and sadly I don't have a screenshot from before to compare it to.


----------



## angelotti

My understanding is that the minimum VID (0.7V in my case) for the 800MHz eist, is programmed into the cpu and probably determined through intel's testing, but (the actual core voltage) is dropped further by the c states at idle. And anything above 0.7V vill vary from one core to the next according to the load.

Still, even though that 0.062V and 0.171V sounds plausible for idle (especially if it is linear throught the cores as you say), the 0.003 voltage sounds to me like it is a result of what i just said (a determined voltage not an actual reading). *Edit:* it seems this claim came from a previous post, further back than what i read, belonging to *coelacanth*, and was about cache voltage.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> ... but the point of testing it was to show that C6/7 does allow lower voltage (or possibly just power) than C3 alone.


No, that is definitely voltage, the power (current density) will probably be zero since the C6/7 was triggered.

Quote:


> C states are CPU idle states, S states are sleep states...


This is so embarrassing, not knowing this until this point. I never enabled C/S states before this platform though.. (i know it's a lame excuse).


----------



## Gugus03

I had an OC stable at 43/39 with 1.245VID/1.264vcore
RAM at 2400

It was stable IBT x10 very high and x264 x20
few hours of BF4

Tested ram with 300% memtest86

Wanted to see if I could lower the voltage and tried prime95 1344 with 80% ram. Got BSOD within 5mins.
I upped to 1.275 VID (1.296vcore)... freeze after 30min.

So another try back to 42x with 1.296 vcore... running prime95 atm...
Uncore is set to 8-39 auto voltage.
This sucks :/

My question is, should i just forget about prime95 and keep benching with x264 x20 and IBTx10 ?
Is prime instability really relevant ? :/
I see many people only using x264 and IBT...


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gugus03*
> 
> I had an OC stable at 43/39 with 1.245VID/1.264vcore
> RAM at 2400
> 
> It was stable IBT x10 very high and x264 x20
> few hours of BF4
> 
> Tested ram with 300% memtest86
> 
> Wanted to see if I could lower the voltage and tried prime95 1344 with 80% ram. Got BSOD within 5mins.
> I upped to 1.275 VID (1.296vcore)... freeze after 30min.
> 
> So another try back to 42x with 1.296 vcore... running prime95 atm...
> Uncore is set to 8-39 auto voltage.
> This sucks :/
> 
> My question is, should i just forget about prime95 and keep benching with x264 x20 and IBTx10 ?
> Is prime instability really relevant ? :/
> I see many people only using x264 and IBT...


ibt is great to provide temperature headroom .,however its not the best at finding stabilities. I first run a cinebench 15 then if it passes I run the intel extreme utility benchmark ( not stability test). both of those will take about ten minutes. next move to your prime run. if your are atleast prime stable for 30mins. try and run you games, apps ect. stable is sort of subjective imo.

as long as your temps are in check you will be fine moving that vcore up to 1.35v as needed for 24/7 use. I ran mine at 1.42 without issues. I did settle back down to 1.325v atm though.


----------



## angelotti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gugus03*
> 
> My question is, should i just forget about prime95 and keep benching with x264 x20 and IBTx10 ?
> Is prime instability really relevant ? :/
> I see many people only using x264 and IBT...


Prime 95 validation of the OC is indicative of stability relative to few real world scenarios. Some people say that if they crash under bf3/4 they crash under prime as well.
I myself, am not passing on the prime test, just for the peace of mind. I always try to pass 2-3h of prime (small and large fft's) as well.
But most (non-synthetic) applications out there are easily covered by 5h+ of x264 stress test (at least 3h)


----------



## Gugus03

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> ibt is great to provide temperature headroom .,however its not the best at finding stabilities. I first run a cinebench 15 then if it passes I run the intel extreme utility benchmark ( not stability test). both of those will take about ten minutes. next move to your prime run. if your are atleast prime stable for 30mins. try and run you games, apps ect. stable is sort of subjective imo.
> 
> as long as your temps are in check you will be fine moving that vcore up to 1.35v as needed for 24/7 use. I ran mine at 1.42 without issues. I did settle back down to 1.325v atm though.


Ok thanks.

I may tro to up at 1.3+ vcore.

I also noted that at stock settings, my vcore goes up to 1.264...

Max temp was 83°, but with outside window open right next to the tower, some winter wind is always a good cooler









EDIT: with vcore at 1.312 i reached 96° on IBT after 15sec but 88-90 on prime95
After thinking about it, since i never use synthetic applications, I may stick with x264 and XTU for benching and will see in real world usage if I get BSODs


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angelotti*
> 
> My understanding is that the minimum VID (0.7V in my case) for the 800MHz eist, is programmed into the cpu and probably determined through intel's testing, but (the actual core voltage) is dropped further by the c states at idle. And anything above 0.7V vill vary from one core to the next according to the load.
> Still, even though that 0.062V and 0.171V sounds plausible for idle (especially if it is linear throught the cores as you say), the 0.003 voltage sounds to me like it is a result of what i just said (a determined voltage not an actual reading).
> No, that is definitely voltage, the power (current density) will probably be zero since the C6/7 was triggered.
> This is so embarrassing, not knowing this until this point. I never enabled C/S states before this platform though.. (i know it's a lame excuse).


I'm the one that mentioned .003v but that was cache voltage, not Vcore. The lowest Vcore measurement I've seen is .016v.


----------



## Guerrilladawg

I can only get a x42 multiplier with 1,2Vcore, is this OK? Anything under that is BSOD.

I'm perfectly fine with 4,2GHz, I just want to know what other settings I should adjust as well? I don't want to overclock my ram or anything. Do I have to change the uncore to x39? And cache voltage?


----------



## angelotti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> I'm the one that mentioned .003v but that was cache voltage, not Vcore. The lowest Vcore measurement I've seen is .016v.


I knew it wasn't *Forceman's* claim, but i didn't know it was yours nor, more importantly, that it was about cache voltage.
I only saw it in an "exchange" between *Darkwizzie* and *FractinJex*.


----------



## BoredErica

I was pretty civil to FractinJex. And you'll also notice that we were talking about what causes voltage drop. Somebody else commented and the conversation got sidetracked.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brutus090*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9.0.22.1467 is what shows now (804 bios), and sadly I don't have a screenshot from before to compare it to.


Your 804 BIOS has ME version: 9.0.2.1345. Your 1402 BIOS has ME version: 9.0.30.1482. Whatever BIOS you used before, that's the ME you still have. You can only change it if you do it manually which is easy enough.

As an example, update to latest. If you wanted another version, you'd use it's file.


----------



## Zahix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Your 804 BIOS has ME version: 9.0.2.1345. Your 1402 BIOS has ME version: 9.0.30.1482. Whatever BIOS you used before, that's the ME you still have. You can only change it if you do it manually which is easy enough.
> 
> As an example, update to latest. If you wanted another version, you'd use it's file.


Any idea if the ME has any relation with overclocking stability like the bios has? I want to try the 804 Bios(Currently 1301) but I'm not sure if I should change the ME as well...


----------



## error-id10t

Bugger it if I can find the specifics it does, it does more than people often think however.

With ASUS boards I've seen people going back to earlier version of BIOS itself since Z68 days because they found more stability there, I personally don't do that. I don't think it has anything to do with the ME version, BIOS has many other things that can affect stability. Just give it a go and see if it helps you.


----------



## Unknownm

updated to F9 bios from F7. Overclock is still the same results.

*Overclock Settings:*

Intel Turbo Disabled
All Power Save Disable
LLC Extreme
CPU Vrin Current Protection Extreme
CPU Vrin Protection 500mV
PWM Phase Control Extreme Pref
Voltage Response Fast
K-OC Enabled
Everything else Auto (besides core / uncore Multiplier)

40x/35x: Vcore: 1.202v, Input Volt: 1.78v, Uncore Volt: 1.102v = 1 hour Prime95
42x/35x: Vcore: 1.252v, ^_____________, ^_______________= ^
43x/35x: Vcore: 1.292v Input Volt: 1.85v, ^________________= ^
44x/35x: Vcore: 1.356v, ^_____________, ^_______________= ^
44x/40x: Vocre: 1.356v. ^_____________, Uncore Volt: 1.16v = 1 hour prime95, 30min LinX

These are the voltages that are stable (ish) at selected overclock running prime95 28.4 Build 1 for least 1 hour. Also seems the more harder I push just the core, the larger Vcore needed to become stable (ish) using prime95. Sadly I have a feeling to get 45x I would need 1.38 or 1.4v (guess) to become fully stable and not willing to push that much voltage on it









42x failed prime95 @ 1.245v under 10 minutes
43x failed around 3 minutes with 1.280v
44x failed around 1 minute with 1.325v.


----------



## jsx821

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Added! Glad you like your overclock. 4.5ghz at 1.22, that's better than I did. I needed 1.27 for x45, 1.36 for x46.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> List should sync soon.


Been reading this thread all day. Do you guys have C-State disabled during stress testing?


----------



## VeliManne

I guess I'm finally done with finding stable settings. Realbench really gave me a hard time. Overnight Prime1344 & x264 were stable with 1.270 vid/1.870 vccin but Realbench kept freezing/bsod. On Friday evening I left it running with 1.280 vid / 1.9 vccin for 8 hours. During the night it froze up. Good thing was that it froze rather than bsod because I got a good indication what was wrong. Hfinfo64 reported 12-20 G of max freqs. Some sort of conflict there. So last evening I dropped to 1.270 vid / 1.870 vccin and started the 8 hour test without hfinfo64 and went to watch a movie. Bsod but fortunately before the movie finished. 1.275 vid / 1.880 vccin and once again then went to bed. This morning the 8 hours was successful. I'v noticed that the impact on voltages are pretty much 1=1 with prime1344 & Realbench. So I loaded hfinfo64 and ran prime1344 for 15 min to get that under load vcore reading.

X264 50 loops. 1.270 vid 1.870 vccin


Prime95 27.9 1344-1344 5600 MB of RAM 8 hours. 1.270 vid 1.870 vccin


ROG Realbench stress test 4 GB of ram 8 hours. 1.275 vid 1.880 vccin


Before these I tried Prime1344 with 1.265 vid but it did'nt last for an hour before bsod. I guess the 1 hour run with chart values was a lucky strike.

Username: VeliManne
CPU Model: i5-4670k
Core Multiplier: 45
CPU VID: 1.275
Vcore: 1.296
Uncore Multiplier: 43
Uncore Voltage: 1.230
Cooling Solution: NH-D14
Stability Test: ROG Realbench stress test 4 GB RAM 8 hours. (X264 50 loops, Prime95 27.9 1344-1344 5600 MB of RAM 8 hours)
Batch Number: Costa Rica 3316b767
Ram Speed: 1600 MHz, 9 9 9 27 XMP
Ram Voltage: 1.65
Input Voltage: 1.888
LLC Setting: Level 8
Motherboard: Asus Z87-A

Well I can't feel good or bad about my chip. I can only feel average.


----------



## VeliManne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsx821*
> 
> Been reading this thread all day. Do you guys have C-State disabled during stress testing?


I'v ran short runs (0,5-2 hours) with them enabled and disabled and saw no difference. For overnight I'v had them disabled. Probably there's no reason though.


----------



## MaKe OuT

OK. settled on an OC finally. Been playing with ram all weekend and ended up only tightening one timing. It seemed that no matter how I overclocked it, the computer would reboot at sometime during the x264 stress.

Username: MaKe OuT
Model: i7-4770K
Core multi: 43
VID: 1.30
Vcore: 1.31
Uncore multi: 40
Vuncore: 1.31
Cooling: H110
Stability test: 20 loops x264
Batch: Malay
Ram: 1866 9-9-9-28 1T
Dram voltage: 1.60
Input voltage: 1.94
LLC: Level 8
Mobo: Hero BIOS v. 1301


----------



## Zahix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaKe OuT*
> 
> OK. settled on an OC finally. Been playing with ram all weekend and ended up only tightening one timing. It seemed that no matter how I overclocked it, the computer would reboot at sometime during the x264 stress.
> 
> Username: MaKe OuT
> Model: i7-4770K
> Core multi: 43
> VID: 1.30
> Vcore: 1.31
> Uncore multi: 40
> Vuncore: 1.31
> Cooling: H110
> Stability test: 20 loops x264
> Batch: Malay
> Ram: 1866 9-9-9-28 1T
> Dram voltage: 1.60
> Input voltage: 1.94
> LLC: Level 8
> Mobo: Hero BIOS v. 1301


Why is the Cache voltage (Vuncore) so high for 40x? Also how did you find your input voltage? lower value isn't stable?


----------



## MaKe OuT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zahix*
> 
> Why is the Cache voltage (Vuncore) so high for 40x? Also how did you find your input voltage? lower value isn't stable?


Why? no one knows. All I can tell you is I have played around with this OC for close to 2 weeks now and these are the values I have settled on. I have read plenty of tutorials including this one and have used the agreed upon approach.
I just didn't get a great chip.

I can leave uncore at 1.2V at 35 multi but I kept getting bsod until I bumped it to 1.3 V set in BIOS which is actually measured at 1.31 by HWmonitor. Again, I cannot tell you why it is this way but it is what it is. I found my input voltage using the suggested approach and found that I have stability with it at 1.9 V set in bios. It bumps to 1.936 V at load. I am not getting bsod so I am happy to move on now. Tweaking is fun and frustrating at the same time. x264 seems to be good at finding instability and it did that for me plenty of times.


----------



## jsx821

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaKe OuT*
> 
> Why? no one knows. All I can tell you is I have played around with this OC for close to 2 weeks now and these are the values I have settled on. I have read plenty of tutorials including this one and have used the agreed upon approach.
> I just didn't get a great chip.
> 
> I can leave uncore at 1.2V at 35 multi but I kept getting bsod until I bumped it to 1.3 V set in BIOS which is actually measured at 1.31 by HWmonitor. Again, I cannot tell you why it is this way but it is what it is. I found my input voltage using the suggested approach and found that I have stability with it at 1.9 V set in bios. It bumps to 1.936 V at load. I am not getting bsod so I am happy to move on now. Tweaking is fun and frustrating at the same time. x264 seems to be good at finding instability and it did that for me plenty of times.


Your chip is worst than mine. And mine isn't that great either. I'm getting x46 on Vcore 1.400v.
Definitely debating or not if I should go buy 2 or 3 chips and cherry pick the best one.


----------



## MaKe OuT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsx821*
> 
> Your chip is worst than mine. And mine isn't that great either. I'm getting x46 on Vcore 1.400v.
> Definitely debating or not if I should go buy 2 or 3 chips and cherry pick the best one.


i thought about it. but ill probably stick with this as it makes not much difference to me at this time.


----------



## jsx821

• I5-4670K/ASUS Z87-A/H100I/DELIDDED/IHS LAPPED/LIQUID PRO
CPU BATCH #:3339B838/COSTA RICA/ SR14A
EIST DISABLED
C-STATE DISABLED
MULTI CORE ENHANCEMENT DISABLED
AI OVERCLOCK TUNER: MANUAL PROFILE (NON XMP)
RAM FREQUENCY: MANUAL @ 1066MHZ
CORE RATIO: 46X ALL CORES
CORE VOLTAGE: MANUAL @ 1.420v (VID: 1.419v)
CACHE RATIO: 34X MIN & MAX
CACHE VOLTAGE: MANUAL @ 1.200v
INPUT VOLTAGE: MANUAL @ 2.000v
WINDOWS POWER OPTION: BALANCED MODE
AMBIENT TEMPERATURE: CALIFORNIA ~15C-20C
FANS: ALL 5 SET TO MAX
STABILITY TESTING: ALL DONE SIMALTANEOUSLY FOR ABOUT 8 HOURS- PRIME95/ HD STREAMING ON YOUTUBE/SOME WEB BROWSING/ 1080P MOVIE ON VLC
MIN IDLE TEMP: 21C
MAX IDLE TEMP: 30C
MIN LOAD TEMP: 65C
MAX LOAD TEMP: 71C

I know.. my chip is most likely below the 20th percentile.
I am waiting to mess with LLC (Auto), RAM frequency (1066mhz), and Cache ratio (34x) till the end when I get all my voltages in order.
Furthermore, I'm only tweaking Cache Voltage and Input Voltage at the moment. And the Core Voltage is WAY high for 46x but my temps look okay-- I think. My screen kept freezing up on me at 1.400v after about an hour on prime95. So I bumped it up to 1.420v. I may have to bump it up a little more for maximum stability.
Overall, it seems pretty stable as of right now- no random BSOD/screen freeze/auto reboot at these settings. This will be my 24/7 OC on manual mode (no adaptive/offset). I don't do video editing or play any 'hardcore' games, just some CS: GO and SC 2 every now and then. This is also my first build/overclock and will be using this computer for everyday stuff. I know it's a bit over kill, but I caught the OC bug *grin*. How does my voltage look with my temps? Any suggestions/tips for my settings? Thanks!


----------



## nick1013

Hello. Any tips for overclocking the 4670K on an ASRock Fatality *B85* Killer board?

My system :
MB: ASRock Fatal1ty B85 Killer
CPU: Intel Core i5-4670K
Cooler: Noctua NH-D14
RAM: Corsair Vengeance Pro 2x4GB 1600MHz
SSD: Samsung 840 EVO 120GB
HDD: SG Baracuda 1TB 64MB/7200
GPU: Palit GeForce GTX760 Windforce 2GB
CASE: Fractal Design Define R4 (2+2 Fans)
PSU: FSP Group Raider 650W Silver

I used the UEFI OC Preset (because I didn't knew any better at the time) for 4.6GHz and it put the voltage at 1.5V which seems too much (with RAM XMP profile active). Then I did 10x IntelBurnTest stress tests with High level. The max temperature I reached was 94. Since then I have disabled the UEFI Preset and I will attemptm manual overclocking when I feel prepared enough for it.

It seems that user MacCliper reached a stable 4.5GHz at 1.183V with the 4670K and Fatality B85 MB here. Any thoughts on this?

Any tips would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## kangk81

I was reading the Intel 4th gen processors datasheet

http://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/processors/core/4th-gen-core-family-desktop-vol-1-datasheet.html

and saw that VCC max is stated @ 3.04V(page 90) and VID max is 1.85V(Page 97).

Wondering anyone tried those voltages?


----------



## NinjaHitman

Hello im kinda new to overclocking Cpu's

i have been reading and researching for about a year now
i just got a 4770k so i tried what i learned out this is what i got so far
4770k @ 4.6 @ 1.3v temps never hit over 79-80C at 100% load idle temps are in the 30's
cpu batch # 3332b788
test's that i have used was aida64 , x264 bench , cinebench , intel extreme tuning utility
ran aida 64 for 8 hours no crash
i have not went for 4.7 as i don't know if the h100i can take 1.35-1.4v
so my question is if any one can help do they think that the h100i can handle the temps
if not what would be a good custom water cooling loop and block be

pic of temps
http://i57.tinypic.com/nmkz7t.jpg

thanks ninjahitman

system specs

4770k @ 4.6 @ 1.3v
h100i
Asus Maximus Hero Vi
16gb low profile 1600 ram
nzxt 820 case
tx 7850w psu


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kangk81*
> 
> I was reading the Intel 4th gen processors datasheet
> 
> http://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/processors/core/4th-gen-core-family-desktop-vol-1-datasheet.html
> 
> and saw that VCC max is stated @ 3.04V(page 90) and VID max is 1.85V(Page 97).
> 
> Wondering anyone tried those voltages?


Page 90 - that is just the largest voltage the 8 bit register can represent. That doesn't mean you can run it at that.

Page 97. That VID refers to Vccin, not vcore.


----------



## kangk81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kangk81*
> 
> I was reading the Intel 4th gen processors datasheet
> 
> http://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/processors/core/4th-gen-core-family-desktop-vol-1-datasheet.html
> 
> and saw that VCC max is stated @ 3.04V(page 90) and VID max is 1.85V(Page 97).
> 
> Wondering anyone tried those voltages?
> 
> 
> 
> Page 90 - that is just the largest voltage the 8 bit register can represent. That doesn't mean you can run it at that.
> 
> Page 97. That VID refers to Vccin, not vcore.
Click to expand...

Another question, does that mean we should not go above 1.85V on VCCin? I see alot of voltages going to 1.9

Sent from my LG-P875 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kangk81*
> 
> Another question, does that mean we should not go above 1.85V on VCCin? I see alot of voltages going to 1.9
> 
> Sent from my LG-P875 using Tapatalk


No
Quote:


> and saw that VCC max is stated @ 3.04V(page 90) and VID max is 1.85V(Page 97).


It's stating 3.04 VRIN and 1.85vcore (which is pretty hilarious)

I've seen similar numbers labeled like that before on intel pics


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kangk81*
> 
> Another question, does that mean we should not go above 1.85V on VCCin? I see alot of voltages going to 1.9
> 
> Sent from my LG-P875 using Tapatalk


That is what Intel says, what you do in your back yard....

You do know Intel doesn't officially support overclocking


----------



## jsx821

Crappy CPU


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsx821*
> 
> Crappy CPU


4.6, I'd call that a winner.

---

Hi guys,

Just a little picture to show what I've been doing all the time on my CPU.











You see that? 1710 games of chess for this gauntlet test alone. Much CPU work. Very heat. So wow.

I'll probably chart things later today.


----------



## jsx821

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> 4.6, I'd call that a winner.
> 
> ---
> Hi guys,
> 
> Just a little picture to show what I've been doing all the time on my CPU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You see that? 1710 games of chess for this gauntlet test alone. Much CPU work. Very heat. So wow.
> 
> I'll probably chart things later today.


I noticed that you and I have the same chip according to the stats chart. You think 1.45v would be fine in the long run?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsx821*
> 
> I noticed that you and I have the same chip according to the stats chart. You think 1.45v would be fine in the long run?


Well, I do a lot of chess which means I stress the CPU at a very accelerated pace compared to normal gamers. And my "degradation" is not 100% proven to be degradation, it may be OS corruption due to too many previous Bsods. 1.45 might be fine, but is that really what you need to push the next 100mhz to full stability? Often times people ask, can I run 1.4+ long term, but then that's only relevant if that extra voltage actually nets you something.


----------



## mistercoffee1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> And my "degradation" is not 100% proven to be degradation, it may be OS corruption due to too many previous Bsods.


Haven't you been able to test that on a separate drive with a fresh OS install?


----------



## mistercoffee1

And,
Can I get charted, finally?

Username: mistercoffee1
CPU Model: 4670K
Core Multiplier: 44X
CPU VID: 1.264
Vcore: 1.265 within Bios
Uncore Multiplier: 38X
Uncore Voltage: Auto
Cooling Solution: Noctua NH-U14S
Stability Test: x264, 20 Passes
Batch Number: Costa Rica 3319C231
Ram Speed: 1600 9 9 9 24
Ram Voltage: 1.5
Input Voltage: Auto, at 1.744
LLC Setting: Note, 25% in the VDroop in Digitall power options.
Motherboard: MSI Z87-G45


----------



## jsx821

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Well, I do a lot of chess which means I stress the CPU at a very accelerated pace compared to normal gamers. And my "degradation" is not 100% proven to be degradation, it may be OS corruption due to too many previous Bsods. 1.45 might be fine, but is that really what you need to push the next 100mhz to full stability? Often times people ask, can I run 1.4+ long term, but then that's only relevant if that extra voltage actually nets you something.


Well I was getting auto restarts at 1.400v at about 2-3hours in during prime 95. I think 1.450v 'should' be enough for max stability. But I'm obviously still tweaking things out. I'm up to post #200 on this never ending thread. Still got a ways to go/learn.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mistercoffee1*
> 
> Haven't you been able to test that on a separate drive with a fresh OS install?


I've been lazy. I have to hook up a cd drive and all that stuff and...


----------



## Jodiuh

Well, I'm back to stock.

Can't seem to get even 4.2Ghz stable w/ 1.3V. This should of been pretty easy, right?

It's really odd as I can actually play BF4 for hours @ 4.5Ghz. 95% of the time my troubles are resuming from S3. Which of course leads me to the board, but I RMA'd the 1st one back to Provantage and they sent me a brand new one.

Today was super weird though. I resumed from sleep and mess around for about 20 minutes. Then my mouse cursor sort of skip-freezed a couple times, then boom, everything froze. Had to force a shutdown.

New BIOS, so I went ahead and jumped on that making sure to jumper the CMOS all kinds of funny ways as is par for the course w/ the Maximus Hero. (See ROG forums) I've never seen a board receive SO MANY BIOS updates that simply state:

"Improve System Stability"

IIRC, there are at least 4 or 5. And in a row too. They're more frequent that Nvidia driver updates. I DO NOT remember this w/ my old P7P55D-E Pro.


----------



## kangk81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Well, I'm back to stock.
> 
> Can't seem to get even 4.2Ghz stable w/ 1.3V. This should of been pretty easy, right?
> 
> It's really odd as I can actually play BF4 for hours @ 4.5Ghz. 95% of the time my troubles are resuming from S3. Which of course leads me to the board, but I RMA'd the 1st one back to Provantage and they sent me a brand new one.
> 
> Today was super weird though. I resumed from sleep and mess around for about 20 minutes. Then my mouse cursor sort of skip-freezed a couple times, then boom, everything froze. Had to force a shutdown.
> 
> New BIOS, so I went ahead and jumped on that making sure to jumper the CMOS all kinds of funny ways as is par for the course w/ the Maximus Hero. (See ROG forums) I've never seen a board receive SO MANY BIOS updates that simply state:
> 
> "Improve System Stability"
> 
> IIRC, there are at least 4 or 5. And in a row too. They're more frequent that Nvidia driver updates. I DO NOT remember this w/ my old P7P55D-E Pro.


Maybe it's the Z87 chipset that's causing all the bios updates. My msi Gd65 is already at v1.9 since its first release of v1.0. And the only way for me to make it stable is to use a beta version of v1. 91b

Sent from my LG-P875 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I've been lazy. I have to hook up a cd drive and all that stuff and...


wish we knew if it was actaul degradation at 1.4v+. It still would leave me to wonder if it was voltage or heat induced. On my delided chip+ h110. If I run near 1.4 for 4.8 it never goes above 75c even stressing. I still like 4.6 @ 1.320 much better out of fear though.


----------



## Jodiuh

^ Haha, tough choice man!

Wow. Well, I can hope.

In the future, I know, but where I am I supposed to go from here? Abit's gone, DFI's gone. Asus has let me down. I've never been a fan of Gigabyte boards, AS Rock is a terrible name...MSI?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> ^ Haha, tough choice man!
> 
> Wow. Well, I can hope.
> 
> In the future, I know, but where I am I supposed to go from here? Abit's gone, DFI's gone. Asus has let me down. I've never been a fan of Gigabyte boards, AS Rock is a terrible name...MSI?


msi has good z87.boards according to reviews. What happened to your asus?


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> ^ Haha, tough choice man!
> 
> Wow. Well, I can hope.
> 
> In the future, I know, but where I am I supposed to go from here? Abit's gone, DFI's gone. Asus has let me down. I've never been a fan of Gigabyte boards, AS Rock is a terrible name...MSI?
> 
> 
> 
> msi has good z87.boards according to reviews. What happened to your asus?
Click to expand...

I was SO close to going w/ an MSI as well. Would have matched me GEE PEE YOU!

As for the Asus...

OCN
http://www.overclock.net/t/1413905/official-asus-maximus-vi-hero-owners-and-overclocking-club/1800_30#post_21999425

[H]
http://hardforum.com/showpost.php?p=1040720437&postcount=67

Honestly, I suppose it could still be the chip, but I doubt it. I think it's just a flaky board and perhaps a less than stellar 4670K. As long as I can get them to play nice @ stock speeds, I'll be more pumped than the new Old Spice commercials w/ Terry Crews!!!!!!!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fXvtany3mSE


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> I was SO close to going w/ an MSI as well. Would have matched me GEE PEE YOU!
> 
> As for the Asus...
> 
> OCN
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1413905/official-asus-maximus-vi-hero-owners-and-overclocking-club/1800_30#post_21999425
> 
> [H]
> http://hardforum.com/showpost.php?p=1040720437&postcount=67
> 
> Honestly, I suppose it could still be the chip, but I doubt it. I think it's just a flaky board and perhaps a less than stellar 4670K. As long as I can get them to play nice @ stock speeds, I'll be more pumped than the new Old Spice commercials w/ Terry Crews!!!!!!!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fXvtany3mSE


man I hate to hear that about ur board.

I have had great experience within the gold z87 line. I have one z87plus and one z87-A. I also had a M4A99fx before and it impressed me getting my fx6300 to 5ghz.

I think you just had some bad luck. There are a lot of people very happy with their hero. I mean sometimes a brand new board can be doa or worse imo by working partially and taking you through the ringer.

I dnt blame you for wanting something else. When my msi 970 g46 bitt the dust and went in for rma I no longer wanted anything to do with msi mobos even though that board had known issues with fx cpu over clocking.

Good luck with your next one!

Btw those freezes sound either ram or cache issues to me. Thats been my experience. If I bsod I add vcore if I freeze I adjust cache voltage/speed or ram voltage/speed/clocks.


----------



## Jodiuh

Dude, my luck w/ PC hardware ran out sometime in 2013. I had to RMA my 1st EVGA ACX
SC 780, which ended up in a complete refund where I ended up going w/ an MSI TF4 780 Ti for roughly $15 bucks more than the 780 vanilla. So...I guess that ones a toss up, lol.

My i5 760/P7P55D-E Pro/G.Skill Eco was a ROCK. IIRC, I ran it @ about 4 Ghz most of the time.

Before that was an E8400 that could do 4.5 Ghz, lol!

Going back...E6300 @ 3.6 Ghz.

Some Opteron 170's that were FANTASTIC.

It's HASWELL man! It's the Devil! And I will have my Canyon! In this life or the next!

Edit: Oh yes! My top 3!

3. P4 630 @...gosh, I don't know! 5 Ghz? It was a BIOS suicide picture run!










2. 1700+ DUT3C...no, it wasn't a DL, but I got up to 2.4 Ghz on this one!


1. A upgrade chip for the Pentium 75 Mhz that was supposed to run @ 150, but could hit 300? Wow, no idea, long time ago!


----------



## GeneO

Well haven't had the time to push any further. Here are my stats for 4.3 GHz 4770K:

Username: geneo
CPU Model: 4770K
Core Multiplier: 43X
CPU VID: 1.212 adaptive
Vcore: 1.229 (save across cores running x264 - latest version from angelotti)
Uncore Multiplier: 40X
Uncore Voltage: 1.196 ave. adaptive (running x264)
Cooling Solution: Noctua NH-D14 with NF-A15 and NF-F12 PWM fans with 5 Noctua case fans
Stability Test: x264 20 Passes, Prime 95 v28.5 1344k,1344k 2 hours
Batch Number: L323C544 Malaysia
Ram Speed: 1866 9-10-9-28
Ram Voltage: 1.5
Input Voltage: Manual, 1.760 V
LLC Setting: Level 3
VCCSA: 0.944 (+.07 offset)
Motherboard: ASUS Maximus VI Hero


----------



## kangk81

One question for everyone: does the mobo affect the capability to OC? Seems like many ROG boards are getting quite good results.

I'm only getting 45x on 1.35v VID and 1.92v VCC.

I'm using msi gd65

Sent from my LG-P875 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wakizashis

Heya guys again...

So tested CPu for few more days and wanna ask about occasional error I have got recently once. I upped my CPU to 1,3/1,15/1.9 V (core 4,6/cache 30/ input) and BF4 stable nicely (i could go lower with lovtages, I think) though 264 from Angelotti, crashed in a while with 101 (usually got 124 if BSOD).

Is 101 connected with Input voltage, too low or high? I think i pumped it a bit high. Because when having it lower, I got only 124 if BSODing. And after several hours of stress testing or BF4. Other apps were fine.

Also, can Voltage agent/D/A/ help with stability of CPU? Actually having my ram at 1333, so i would logically ignore those things. Thanks.

And the last question, what lv of LLC do you like? Max or just enough for voltage not dropping under stress?

Thanks.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kangk81*
> 
> One question for everyone: does the mobo affect the capability to OC? Seems like many ROG boards are getting quite good results.
> 
> I'm only getting 45x on 1.35v VID and 1.92v VCC.
> 
> I'm using msi gd65
> 
> Sent from my LG-P875 using Tapatalk


Not really


----------



## Jedson3614

I need detailed information about the uncore ratio. I understand its separate from the multiplier. What I would like to know is the "IMPORTANCE" of it as far as performance and overclocking. I have read many threads and articles about haswell overclocking suggesting it be within certain ranges of your multiplier. Mostly 300-500 MHz. This seems crazy to give a number or a suggestion. What if I find my multiplier stable at 45x but only with a default 35x uncore. Would I take the higher multiplier ? Should you search for your overclock multiplier first, and then raise uncore separately for stability testing. What I am trying to find is answers to what I should do for my own machine or apply principals to follow. I have a 43x multiplier set with 35x uncore. Should I try and check for a higher uncore to get within that 500 MHz range ? Is there even a noticeable difference in raising the uncore to match those ranges. SINS guide says its not really noticed until above 4.5 ghz. I'm just trying to figure out at 43x how important it is to raise the uncore. I know in this particular thread he states in a perfecnt world everyone would be 1:1 ratio. I understand he suggests not everyone should be able to do this, but he still says it would be nice. So does that suggest you do need to change the uncore from 35x to something ? Should I even worry about the uncore as far as speed is concerned ?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> I need detailed information about the uncore ratio. I understand its separate from the multiplier. What I would like to know is the "IMPORTANCE" of it as far as performance and overclocking.


This is talked about in the OP

It only makes a real difference being at 45x as opposed to say 33x in niche workloads, most benches show +100mhz on core giving significantly higher returns than +500mhz on uncore

If you're not pushing the chip really hard (like 1.4vcore) then it's probably best to just clock to what you can with like 1.2v set on uncore, after you found your max core OC


----------



## Jedson3614

So you still didn't answer my question. What if you cant go past 35x uncore even if your able to get 47x. Or lets say you can do 44x, and a 40 uncore. Which is better the uncore ratio or the higher overclock ?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jedson3614*
> 
> So you still didn't answer my question. What if you cant go past 35x uncore even if your able to get 47x. Or lets say you can do 44x, and a 40 uncore. Which is better the uncore ratio or the higher overclock ?


Quote:


> most benches show +100mhz on core giving significantly higher returns than +500mhz on uncore


That's pretty much as direct as i could lol

47/33 would DESTROY 44/40 in any bench i've seen


----------



## FtW 420

The higher cpu clock will win, overclocking the uncore as high as possible after getting the core figured out may give more performance in some things, but won't be noticeable in others.


----------



## Jedson3614

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> That's pretty much as direct as i could lol
> 
> 47/33 would DESTROY 44/40 in any bench i've seen


This makes more sense the way you said it vs +100, I had no idea where you came up with that number.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jedson3614*
> 
> This makes more sense the way you said it vs +100, I had no idea where you came up with that number.


for my 24/7 settings I can bring my cache speed up somewhat but I normally dnt bother. I just do 1.25v @ 42 and forget it. It shows more performance overclocking ram than cache on my rigs. Cinebech scores that is.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jedson3614*
> 
> I need detailed information about the uncore ratio. I understand its separate from the multiplier. What I would like to know is the "IMPORTANCE" of it as far as performance and overclocking. I have read many threads and articles about haswell overclocking suggesting it be within certain ranges of your multiplier. Mostly 300-500 MHz. This seems crazy to give a number or a suggestion. What if I find my multiplier stable at 45x but only with a default 35x uncore. Would I take the higher multiplier ? Should you search for your overclock multiplier first, and then raise uncore separately for stability testing. What I am trying to find is answers to what I should do for my own machine or apply principals to follow. I have a 43x multiplier set with 35x uncore. Should I try and check for a higher uncore to get within that 500 MHz range ? Is there even a noticeable difference in raising the uncore to match those ranges. SINS guide says its not really noticed until above 4.5 ghz. I'm just trying to figure out at 43x how important it is to raise the uncore. I know in this particular thread he states in a perfecnt world everyone would be 1:1 ratio. I understand he suggests not everyone should be able to do this, but he still says it would be nice. So does that suggest you do need to change the uncore from 35x to something ? Should I even worry about the uncore as far as speed is concerned ?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jedson3614*
> 
> So you still didn't answer my question. What if you cant go past 35x uncore even if your able to get 47x. Or lets say you can do 44x, and a 40 uncore. Which is better the uncore ratio or the higher overclock ?


One of the ways this guide differentiates from the really early guides for Haswell back from July of last year is my testing of uncore instead of taking claims about it on face value.

Let me put it very simply as the guide states: You want 45/34 over 44/44. There is no "bonus performance" for keeping 1:1. The performance increase of each extra 100mhz of uncore is pretty linear and stays pretty constant whether you are at x34 uncore or x45 uncore. And the performance benefit is measurable only by benchmarks, and not really measurable while gaming even if you are looking at FRAPs.


----------



## MrMD

Currently i have a 4670k with a G1 sniper z87 and 212 evo

Im running at stock speeds,(3.8)

Current bios settings(on auto btw) has the V.core at 1.130v

In hwmonitor it shows the Vid as 1.130v and the vcore as 1.140v.When i ran a stress test after building this rig just to checked it was all working fine i used IBT and it peaked the Vcore at 1.212 according to hwmonitor

Now from reading the OP i understand what the vcore/vid in hwmonitor are actually saying,and why they are different,same goes for why in IBT my vore is higher than its set in the bios(synthetic testing ect.)

Basically im wondering if i manually set vcore to 1.2/1.25 region and set the turbo multipliers to 42/43/44,would this be likely to offer a stable and easy to implement OC(after stressing ofcource)

Coming from AMD the amount of variables that may require changing for a haswell OC is quite daunting and time consuming imo


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrMD*
> 
> Currently i have a 4670k with a G1 sniper z87 and 212 evo
> 
> Im running at stock speeds,(3.8)
> 
> Current bios settings(on auto btw) has the V.core at 1.130v
> 
> In hwmonitor it shows the Vid as 1.130v and the vcore as 1.140v.When i ran a stress test after building this rig just to checked it was all working fine i used IBT and it peaked the Vcore at 1.212 according to hwmonitor
> 
> Now from reading the OP i understand what the vcore/vid in hwmonitor are actually saying,and why they are different,same goes for why in IBT my vore is higher than its set in the bios(synthetic testing ect.)
> 
> Basically im wondering if i manually set vcore to 1.2/1.25 region and set the turbo multipliers to 42/43/44,would this be likely to offer a stable and easy to implement OC(after stressing ofcource)
> 
> Coming from AMD the amount of variables that may require changing for a haswell OC is quite daunting and time consuming imo


It seems daunting at first but really you're just adjusting 5 variables -- 3 voltages and 2 multipliers:

1) CPU Voltage (VID)
2) VCCIN / VRIN / Eventual voltage
3) CPU Cache voltage
4) Core multiplier
5) Cache multiplier

That's it.

Start off setting cache (uncore) multiplier to 33 and CPU Cache voltage (uncore) voltage to 1.15.
Observe your max Vcore with HWInfo at bone stock and enter that max voltage in as your VID.
Observe your max VCCIN / VRIN / Eventual with HWInfo at bone stock and enter that max voltage in as your VRIN.

Test by only changing 1 variable at a time. Eventually as you step up your core multi you will BSOD. Increase Vcore by .025v and retest.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrMD*
> 
> Currently i have a 4670k with a G1 sniper z87 and 212 evo
> 
> Im running at stock speeds,(3.8)
> 
> Current bios settings(on auto btw) has the V.core at 1.130v
> 
> In hwmonitor it shows the Vid as 1.130v and the vcore as 1.140v.When i ran a stress test after building this rig just to checked it was all working fine i used IBT and it peaked the Vcore at 1.212 according to hwmonitor
> 
> Now from reading the OP i understand what the vcore/vid in hwmonitor are actually saying,and why they are different,same goes for why in IBT my vore is higher than its set in the bios(synthetic testing ect.)
> 
> Basically im wondering if i manually set vcore to 1.2/1.25 region and set the turbo multipliers to 42/43/44,would this be likely to offer a stable and easy to implement OC(after stressing ofcource)
> 
> Coming from AMD the amount of variables that may require changing for a haswell OC is quite daunting and time consuming imo


I suggest you set vcore to 1.3v try and boot 4.6. Set everything else to auto except cache/uncore to 3.4.

You need a starting point. If it doesnt boot you can either raise voltage or lower mhz depending on your goal. Same for stability after you get it to boot.

I came from amd too. Now im on my 3rd 4670k (sold one). Different people might sugest starting at 1.25vcore. I just never had a chip that got over 4.4.at that voltage.


----------



## kinzx

Updating my entry

Username:Kinzx

CPU Model:4770k

Core Multiplier: 46

CPU VID: 1.35

Vcore: 1.351

Uncore Multiplier:43

Uncore Voltage:Set 1.195 in bios but HW info read as 1.232

Cooling Solution:H100

Stability Test: 10 hours xtu, 24 pass of x264 - froze at pass 25, AutoCAD/Vray/Bentley/Rhino render 3 to 24 hours, Folding 2 hours, gaming WoW/D3/LOL/Crysis 3/BF3 - 3 hours average weekend

Batch Number: Malay L307B239

Ram Speed: XMP 1866 timing 9,11,9,27 command rate 2T

Ram Voltage: xmp 1.65

Input Voltage: 1.95

LLC Setting: No such setting on my board

Motherboard: MSI Z87 mpower bios version 1.8

I have been running at these setting since October. Heat was always my issue, was cold enough that I was able run some stress test with windows open and pic of some benchmark, pic was before I dialed in ram speed and uncore. Set x264 for 25 run and froze on 24th run so didn't get SS, error code 119 pointed to a gfx driver though which I find weird. I never had a problem with my xmp and could oc my ram to 2400 with everything on auto but timing was like 13,15,13, 35 if I remember correctly and it does show an improvement using geekbench and super pi to benchmark. I also notice that over 4.3 ghz uncore I needed to increase uncore voltage 1.25 and higher in bios so always sticking to 4.3 ghz.

Also able to run at 4.7 with only vcore changed to 1.385.

Stable enough for my needs and never had blue screen or reboot when in use.


----------



## Wakizashis

Hi guys,

I ask again about 101 BSOD. What is this concretly refering to? I am pretty 100% sure it is not related with Uncore and RAM. Thinking it is Input Voltage, too low or high, not sure atm though. Has anyone deeper knowledge about this error? There is so many things on the net, it is hard to tell what is right and what is not. Thanks.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wakizashis*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> I ask again about 101 BSOD. What is this concretly refering to? I am pretty 100% sure it is not related with Uncore and RAM. Thinking it is Input Voltage, too low or high, not sure atm though. Has anyone deeper knowledge about this error? There is so many things on the net, it is hard to tell what is right and what is not. Thanks.


vcore bump will get rid of that.


----------



## Wakizashis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> vcore bump will get rid of that.


That is, what I am not sure about. When I had low voltage (used 1,26 with 4,6 GHZ; Input 1,770) i had BSOD 124 after several hours encoding x264. With pumping vcore to 1,3V/Input 1,9V - and lowering, I crash much faster - error 101, like in hour. And because I have read DarkWizzles point of no stability problem with higher vcore than is needed, I assumed it is more problem of wrong Input Voltage.

Could be totally off and wrong of course.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wakizashis*
> 
> That is, what I am not sure about. When I had low voltage (used 1,26 with 4,6 GHZ; Input 1,770) i had BSOD 124 after several hours encoding x264. With pumping vcore to 1,3V/Input 1,9V - and lowering, I crash much faster - error 101, like in hour. And because I have read DarkWizzles point of no stability problem with higher vcore than is needed, I assumed it is more problem of wrong Input Voltage.
> 
> Could be totally off and wrong of course.


I woulnt judge it by how fast one program bsod unless it was running it for hours on end at one setup and then it bsods in less than minute on the next.

Prime95 or w/e you stability tested with is not running in a vacuum. There are other things running in the background that can trigger bsod in combination if not stable.

I never experienced too much voltage inducing bsod. It only added un needed heat.

You can try 2.00 input and 1.350vcore and slowy go down .005volts to find your sweet spot. I think you are very close.


----------



## Wakizashis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> I woulnt judge it by how fast one program bsod unless it was running it for hours on end at one setup and then it bsods in less than minute on the next.
> 
> Prime95 or w/e you stability tested with is not running in a vacuum. There are other things running in the background that can trigger bsod in combination if not stable.
> 
> I never experienced too much voltage inducing bsod. It only added un needed heat.
> 
> You can try 2.00 input and 1.350vcore and slowy go down .005volts to find your sweet spot. I think you are very close.


I was using the same stress SW and many atempts. But I will try your idea, though NH-D14 wont be that happy about that.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wakizashis*
> 
> I was using the same stress SW and many atempts. But I will try your idea, though NH-D14 wont be that happy about that.


watch temps closley. Good luck!!


----------



## Wakizashis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> watch temps closley. Good luck!!


Will surely do. AIDA with FPU could do ugly 90° C spikes, so I assume I still should be relatively fine with x264.


----------



## marrawi

Hi guys,

Wanted to share my 4770k (Costa Rica, batch: 3332B788) Which I am not entirely happy with. I could get it to 4.6Ghz stable, 4.7Ghz seems to be impossible (unless I am doing something wrong).

This is actually my second chip, the first I got was Malaysia :L324C017 which was an absolute crap, couldn't get 4.4 on that sucker.

I'll start first with my specs:

CPU: 4770K (CR: B#3332B788)
Motherboard: Asus Maximus VI Formula
Mem: G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 8GB DDR3 2133 (PC3 17000) @ 1.6V
Video card: 2x EVGA 780 Ti (Custom bios, 1316Mhz/1900Mem @ 1.212)
HDD: Samsung 830 SSDs 2x120GB Raid 0
Cooling (custom loop): XSPC D5 res/pump *>* Motherboard "CrossChill" water block *>* XSPC EX360 Rad #1 *>* XSPC Raystorm CPU block *>* XSPC EX360 Rad #2 *>* EK FC780 full VGA block #1 *>* EK FC780 full VGA block #2 *>* Swiftech MCP35X Pump *>* XSPC RX240 Rad #3 *>* back to XSPC D5 res/pump.

*Bios settings:*








*Stress testing/temps:*



During my attempts to get 4.7Ghz, I kept all settings as is and I was increasing core voltage by 0.005 increments, I hit 1.370 and still BSODed. Any suggestions is much appreciated.

*For fun, here is some pictures of my little fridge as my wife calls it:*


----------



## BenJaminJr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wakizashis*
> 
> That is, what I am not sure about. When I had low voltage (used 1,26 with 4,6 GHZ; Input 1,770) i had BSOD 124 after several hours encoding x264. With pumping vcore to 1,3V/Input 1,9V - and lowering, I crash much faster - error 101, like in hour. And because I have read DarkWizzles point of no stability problem with higher vcore than is needed, I assumed it is more problem of wrong Input Voltage.
> 
> Could be totally off and wrong of course.


clock_watchdog was plaguing me for a bit too. Try dropping your uncore cache and voltage


----------



## Wakizashis

Nah.... Uncore is set to 1,15 at 30. And, with default MHz (34-39?)it barely overstep 1.0 under stress.


----------



## Mulle1991

Somebody pleace list some settings for m vi formula z87 to hit 4.6 ghz i cant as soon i run realbench video encoding test the pc is freezing up

Help


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mulle1991*
> 
> Somebody pleace list some settings for m vi formula z87 to hit 4.6 ghz i cant as soon i run realbench video encoding test the pc is freezing up
> 
> Help


It really just depends on your CPU. There are people hitting 46 at 1.2v and people who can't get to 46 at all. For settings you can look in the OP.

Only try for 46 once you've got 45 completely stable.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mulle1991*
> 
> Somebody pleace list some settings for m vi formula z87 to hit 4.6 ghz i cant as soon i run realbench video encoding test the pc is freezing up
> 
> Help


Read first page plz.


----------



## Wakizashis

Hi guys again, one technical question. Is it normal, when x264 bench does not show speed and bitrate with each of the loop sometimes? I see only "minus lines" - - -- -- -- -
sometimes in some runs. Others are ok for some reason.

But I can see changing values in window tray. Using Angelotti's x264 bench High priority with log. Thanks.


----------



## marrawi

Update: I kept raising core voltage until I could reach stable 4.7Ghz during bf4 gameplay and this was possible with staggering 1.435V!!!! Didn't dare to run stress testing, temperature during gameplay were 65-75.

The weird thing though is I experienced bad frame drop with unigine heaven 4, I think cpu needs more coreV?

*To delid or not to delid, that is the question.....*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marrawi*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> Wanted to share my 4770k (Costa Rica, batch: 3332B788) Which I am not entirely happy with. I could get it to 4.6Ghz stable, 4.7Ghz seems to be impossible (unless I am doing something wrong).
> 
> This is actually my second chip, the first I got was Malaysia :L324C017 which was an absolute crap, couldn't get 4.4 on that sucker.
> 
> I'll start first with my specs:
> 
> CPU: 4770K (CR: B#3332B788)
> Motherboard: Asus Maximus VI Formula
> Mem: G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 8GB DDR3 2133 (PC3 17000) @ 1.6V
> Video card: 2x EVGA 780 Ti (Custom bios, 1316Mhz/1900Mem @ 1.212)
> HDD: Samsung 830 SSDs 2x120GB Raid 0
> Cooling (custom loop): XSPC D5 res/pump *>* Motherboard "CrossChill" water block *>* XSPC EX360 Rad #1 *>* XSPC Raystorm CPU block *>* XSPC EX360 Rad #2 *>* EK FC780 full VGA block #1 *>* EK FC780 full VGA block #2 *>* Swiftech MCP35X Pump *>* XSPC RX240 Rad #3 *>* back to XSPC D5 res/pump.
> 
> *Bios settings:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Stress testing/temps:*
> 
> 
> 
> During my attempts to get 4.7Ghz, I kept all settings as is and I was increasing core voltage by 0.005 increments, I hit 1.370 and still BSODed. Any suggestions is much appreciated.
> 
> *For fun, here is some pictures of my little fridge as my wife calls it:*


----------



## Frozztt

Hello all,

This is my first post on these forums. I've been reading through the guide and I've run into a wall. I think I know the answer, but I'm looking for your opinion.

I've got a 4770K running on an ASRock Extreme 9/AC mobo with a custom loop. I have been playing around with the overclocks using this guide as my reference. Btw, huge thanks to the OP for the excellent work he put into this thread. I kept going over the portion where it talks about the difference between Vcore and VID. When I look at HWInfo64, there is no sensor for Vcore. I have poured over all the sensors in the list. It doesn't exist, not in the CPU section nor the motherboard section (motherboard lists: Vccin, +12V, AVCC, +3.3V, VIN4, +5V, VIN6 and 3VSB). The CPU section does list the 4 individual cores for the processor as Core #0 VID, Core #1 VID, etc. If I set my Core voltage mode to Adaptive, the voltages reported in these lines bounces around between .7V and 1.376V. If I set my Core voltage mode to Override, these voltages jump up to 1.376. Vcore override Voltage is set to 1.375. When I put the processor under stress load these values will drop to 1.374 (Vdroop?).

Since I don't have any other Vcore sensor and these voltages follow the voltage that should be applied to the processor instead of being fixed at the VID that I specified in the UEFI, would I be correct in assuming that these voltages are my actual Vcore readings, even though they are listed as VID?

On the positive side of things, I seem to have found a stable 4.9GHz overclock with 1.375 VID and 73 degree average cpu temp, maximum recorded value for one core was 84 with a 75 degree average. This was after a 4 hour Aida64 run. I'm really hoping to hit 5.0 on this CPU. It seems like for once in my life I hit the lotto.

Thanks in advance for any help and opinions.


----------



## marrawi

You've got a kick ass chip my friend!

From what you said about voltages going from 0.7 to 1.37 it sounds like you have core voltages in adaptive mode, which is fine but i wouldn't bench or stress test with adaptive mode as it can raise voltages even higher than waht you set at UEFI.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frozztt*
> 
> Hello all,
> 
> This is my first post on these forums. I've been reading through the guide and I've run into a wall. I think I know the answer, but I'm looking for your opinion.
> 
> I've got a 4770K running on an ASRock Extreme 9/AC mobo with a custom loop. I have been playing around with the overclocks using this guide as my reference. Btw, huge thanks to the OP for the excellent work he put into this thread. I kept going over the portion where it talks about the difference between Vcore and VID. When I look at HWInfo64, there is no sensor for Vcore. I have poured over all the sensors in the list. It doesn't exist, not in the CPU section nor the motherboard section (motherboard lists: Vccin, +12V, AVCC, +3.3V, VIN4, +5V, VIN6 and 3VSB). The CPU section does list the 4 individual cores for the processor as Core #0 VID, Core #1 VID, etc. If I set my Core voltage mode to Adaptive, the voltages reported in these lines bounces around between .7V and 1.376V. If I set my Core voltage mode to Override, these voltages jump up to 1.376. Vcore override Voltage is set to 1.375. When I put the processor under stress load these values will drop to 1.374 (Vdroop?).
> 
> Since I don't have any other Vcore sensor and these voltages follow the voltage that should be applied to the processor instead of being fixed at the VID that I specified in the UEFI, would I be correct in assuming that these voltages are my actual Vcore readings, even though they are listed as VID?
> 
> On the positive side of things, I seem to have found a stable 4.9GHz overclock with 1.375 VID and 73 degree average cpu temp, maximum recorded value for one core was 84 with a 75 degree average. This was after a 4 hour Aida64 run. I'm really hoping to hit 5.0 on this CPU. It seems like for once in my life I hit the lotto.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help and opinions.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frozztt*
> 
> Hello all,
> 
> This is my first post on these forums. I've been reading through the guide and I've run into a wall. I think I know the answer, but I'm looking for your opinion.
> 
> I've got a 4770K running on an ASRock Extreme 9/AC mobo with a custom loop. I have been playing around with the overclocks using this guide as my reference. Btw, huge thanks to the OP for the excellent work he put into this thread. I kept going over the portion where it talks about the difference between Vcore and VID. When I look at HWInfo64, there is no sensor for Vcore. I have poured over all the sensors in the list. It doesn't exist, not in the CPU section nor the motherboard section (motherboard lists: Vccin, +12V, AVCC, +3.3V, VIN4, +5V, VIN6 and 3VSB). The CPU section does list the 4 individual cores for the processor as Core #0 VID, Core #1 VID, etc. If I set my Core voltage mode to Adaptive, the voltages reported in these lines bounces around between .7V and 1.376V. If I set my Core voltage mode to Override, these voltages jump up to 1.376. Vcore override Voltage is set to 1.375. When I put the processor under stress load these values will drop to 1.374 (Vdroop?).
> 
> Since I don't have any other Vcore sensor and these voltages follow the voltage that should be applied to the processor instead of being fixed at the VID that I specified in the UEFI, would I be correct in assuming that these voltages are my actual Vcore readings, even though they are listed as VID?
> 
> On the positive side of things, I seem to have found a stable 4.9GHz overclock with 1.375 VID and 73 degree average cpu temp, maximum recorded value for one core was 84 with a 75 degree average. This was after a 4 hour Aida64 run. I'm really hoping to hit 5.0 on this CPU. It seems like for once in my life I hit the lotto.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help and opinions.


That's strange.

CPU-Z will sometimes show Vcore (sometimes VID) depending on the motherboard. You can also try HWMonitor.


----------



## Jodiuh

That's hilarious...not happy w/ 4.6?! I am stuck @ stock right now, lol.


----------



## BoredErica

Vdroop compensation deals with input voltage, not Vcore. I don't recall ever seeing a Haswell chip drop voltage under load, it's always been the opposite.


----------



## marrawi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> That's hilarious...not happy w/ 4.6?! I am stuck @ stock right now, lol.


Don't hate me







but yes, not entirely happy. I upgraded from my 3770k that I could get 4.9Ghz easily. I expected to get at least 4.7Ghz on this one, but haswell=hassle! I know it won't make real difference in gaming etc but it's about justifying the money I've spent









I returned the first chip, which gave me BSODs with friggin 3.9Ghz turbo!! I am happy with this chip but as I stated earlier, not entirely


----------



## BoredErica

The median OC is 4.5ghz and the average OC is 4.56ghz. If you weren't satisfied with that before buying, it's best to either a) Leave it to chance entirely b) Decide to bin or c) Not upgrade. It's very strange that a chip bsods at 3.9ghz turbo. Turbo only ramps to 4.9ghz on 4770k if you have load on like, 2 or less cores IIRC. I have never seen or heard of a chip bsoding on turbo before.


----------



## Jodiuh

My 1st chip was garbage. My 2nd chip would hit 100C @ stock...on a Venomous X, lol! My 3rd chip is unhappy w/ 4.2 Ghz, so I just gave up.

Testing stock right now to see what's up.

Some interesting observations.

-CPU, RAM, GPU, Mobo...ALL STOCK SPEEDS
-PC up for 2 days?
-PC into and out of S3 about 10 - 15 times
-Firefox, CPU-Z, HWmonitor, LAMP (Shacknews.com reader), Foobar
-S3 while Foobar playing music w/ ASIO on @ 24 bit & 1ms latency

After about a 45 minutes, I noticed the song scratching. Task manager was showing my CPU @ 75%...typically @ 5%, if that. Couldn't get to it quick enough to see what was pounding the system (CPU-Z was @ the top w/ like 3 or 5%)...but then it happened again. Guess what? System. Damn. In the past I have seen this spike because of a disconnected/fault SATA cable on a HDD. Also, the Xonar DX Audio Center icon had disappeared from the systray.

I have read reports of sub 10ms latency causing crackling, so this may very well be the issue. AND, it did not freeze. Rebooted, everything seems ok. Also, possibly due to ASIO being on while in and out of S3.

I suppose easy test is:

-10ms latency
-stop foobar before S3
-do not use ASIO

Guess, I kinda answered my own question. Would love feedback tho.


----------



## marrawi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> The median OC is 4.5ghz and the average OC is 4.56ghz. If you weren't satisfied with that before buying, it's best to either a) Leave it to chance entirely b) Decide to bin or c) Not upgrade. It's very strange that a chip bsods at 3.9ghz turbo. Turbo only ramps to 4.9ghz on 4770k if you have load on like, 2 or less cores IIRC. I have never seen or heard of a chip bsoding on turbo before.


Ramps to 4.9Ghz turbo? I think we're talking about two different things here, I am talking about Intel's Max Turbo Frequency which is 3.9 GHz for the 4770K. And yes, if you've never seen or heard of a chip BSOding with turbo, I've seen and owned one









As for deciding, I took option A, and I am happy with the achieved OC but was hopping to get 4.7Ghz+.


----------



## Jodiuh

Typo, typo is obvious.


----------



## marrawi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> My 1st chip was garbage. My 2nd chip would hit 100C @ stock...on a Venomous X, lol! My 3rd chip is unhappy w/ 4.2 Ghz, so I just gave up.
> 
> Testing stock right now to see what's up.
> 
> Some interesting observations.
> 
> -CPU, RAM, GPU, Mobo...ALL STOCK SPEEDS
> -PC up for 2 days?
> -PC into and out of S3 about 10 - 15 times
> -Firefox, CPU-Z, HWmonitor, LAMP (Shacknews.com reader), Foobar
> -S3 while Foobar playing music w/ ASIO on @ 24 bit & 1ms latency
> 
> After about a 45 minutes, I noticed the song scratching. Task manager was showing my CPU @ 75%...typically @ 5%, if that. Couldn't get to it quick enough to see what was pounding the system (CPU-Z was @ the top w/ like 3 or 5%)...but then it happened again. Guess what? System. Damn. In the past I have seen this spike because of a disconnected/fault SATA cable on a HDD. Also, the Xonar DX Audio Center icon had disappeared from the systray.
> 
> I have read reports of sub 10ms latency causing crackling, so this may very well be the issue. AND, it did not freeze. Rebooted, everything seems ok. Also, possibly due to ASIO being on while in and out of S3.
> 
> I suppose easy test is:
> 
> -10ms latency
> -stop foobar before S3
> -do not use ASIO
> 
> Guess, I kinda answered my own question. Would love feedback tho.


Xonar!!?!?! Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!

Xonar drivers are garbage, it caused crackling noise and CPU spikes to my previous setup. Try running stock and OCing without the Xonar and see if it's the reason for the CPU spikes you're experiencing. I am sure you've already done that, disable the onboard sound when you use Xonar, as it gets offended when there is another sound card enabled.


----------



## Jodiuh

Onboard is off.

I'm using the Uni drivers. Try those?

But honestly? I don't remember ever having any issues w/ my Xonar, lol! It has been great.

Also, removing the sound card is not an option. Not for a second. I'm get more jollies off a good song and some quality audio gear than making whoopie w/ a pretty lady. For reals!

I'm pretty sure it's my fault. S3 while ASIO is going on @ 1ms is a recipe for disaster.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marrawi*
> 
> Ramps to 4.9Ghz turbo? I think we're talking about two different things here, I am talking about Intel's Max Turbo Frequency which is 3.9 GHz for the 4770K. And yes, if you've never seen or heard of a chip BSOding with turbo, I've seen and owned one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for deciding, I took option A, and I am happy with the achieved OC but was hopping to get 4.7Ghz+.


Typo.


----------



## marrawi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Onboard is off.
> 
> I'm using the Uni drivers. Try those?
> 
> But honestly? I don't remember ever having any issues w/ my Xonar, lol! It has been great.
> 
> Also, removing the sound card is not an option. Not for a second. I'm get more jollies off a good song and some quality audio gear than making whoopie w/ a pretty lady. For reals!
> 
> I'm pretty sure it's my fault. S3 while ASIO is going on @ 1ms is a recipe for disaster.


Yes, I remember trying those custom ones and they were better than Asus' for sure! but I hear you







if you're an audiophile then to hell with everything else









I had the HDAV 1.3 as I was using HDMI with home theater/TV. My wife kicked me out of the living room so I have Logitech headphones instead of the TX-NR727 :/ if you like good sound then don't get married!


----------



## Jodiuh

I like to play games, that is why I am not married.









edit: well, not really, but that's what I'm going with.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frozztt*
> 
> Since I don't have any other Vcore sensor and these voltages follow the voltage that should be applied to the processor instead of being fixed at the VID that I specified in the UEFI, would I be correct in assuming that these voltages are my actual Vcore readings, even though they are listed as VID?


You'll probably find 4 different VIN values that reflect your vcore. If not, you can always post here and ask the author

http://www.overclock.net/t/1235672/official-hwinfo-32-64-thread


----------



## Jedson3614

question I had a voltage of 1.2105 and failed prime 95 rounding error after 19.45 hours, that seems like a long time to stress a cpu even if i were to hit 24 hours, do all stress tests fail at some point or another ? Should I be worried, i did bum my voltage to 1.22 and raised ring from 1.15 to 1.18. I want some input on what you guys think here ?


----------



## marrawi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jedson3614*
> 
> question I had a voltage of 1.2105 and failed prime 95 rounding error after 19.45 hours, that seems like a long time to stress a cpu even if i were to hit 24 hours, do all stress tests fail at some point or another ? Should I be worried, i did bum my voltage to 1.22 and raised ring from 1.15 to 1.18. I want some input on what you guys think here ?


I wouldn't, use the computer and see if it's stable.


----------



## Jedson3614

Have been I just did another stress test and noticed an 8 degree temp variance, that cant be good! Im seeing large temp variance between cores and normally the most ive seen has been 7 but this is new seeing up to 9. Ok someone please help even stranger I lowered ring from 1.18 to 1.16 and my temps evened out to about 4 deg, please explain to me how that makes any sense ?


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jedson3614*
> 
> Have been I just did another stress test and noticed an 8 degree temp variance, that cant be good! Im seeing large temp variance between cores and normally the most ive seen has been 7 but this is new seeing up to 9. Ok someone please help even stranger I lowered ring from 1.18 to 1.16 and my temps evened out to about 4 deg, please explain to me how that makes any sense ?


I'm not sure that makes sense but I get 11C (max temp) variance between my hottest and coolest core. I've reseated my CPU cooler 3 times with the same result, and taken a metal straight edge to the bottom of the CPU cooler, which is perfectly flat. I think that's just the way it is with these CPUs sometimes.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> I'm not sure that makes sense but I get 11C (max temp) variance between my hottest and coolest core. I've reseated my CPU cooler 3 times with the same result, and taken a metal straight edge to the bottom of the CPU cooler, which is perfectly flat. I think that's just the way it is with these CPUs sometimes.


I expect the accuracy of the temperature reporting is not that great. Also, the temperature is calculated as temperature below TJmax, and the further away from TJmax, the less accurate the temperature.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jedson3614*
> 
> question I had a voltage of 1.2105 and failed prime 95 rounding error after 19.45 hours, that seems like a long time to stress a cpu even if i were to hit 24 hours, do all stress tests fail at some point or another ? Should I be worried, i did bum my voltage to 1.22 and raised ring from 1.15 to 1.18. I want some input on what you guys think here ?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jedson3614*
> 
> Have been I just did another stress test and noticed an 8 degree temp variance, that cant be good! Im seeing large temp variance between cores and normally the most ive seen has been 7 but this is new seeing up to 9. Ok someone please help even stranger I lowered ring from 1.18 to 1.16 and my temps evened out to about 4 deg, please explain to me how that makes any sense ?


You're stable, go game and don't worry about it, your core variance is normal as stated in the guide.


----------



## Frozztt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marrawi*
> 
> You've got a kick ass chip my friend!
> 
> From what you said about voltages going from 0.7 to 1.37 it sounds like you have core voltages in adaptive mode, which is fine but i wouldn't bench or stress test with adaptive mode as it can raise voltages even higher than waht you set at UEFI.


I haven't been stress testing in adaptive. I just started switching back and forth trying to figure out the Vcore-VID issue.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> That's strange.
> 
> CPU-Z will sometimes show Vcore (sometimes VID) depending on the motherboard. You can also try HWMonitor.


I downloaded HWMonitor. It's even stranger that HWInfo. The Vcore reading in HWMonitor reads 1.000V. No matter what change I make to my core voltage it stays at 1.000V. I did notice that if I change input voltge, then the Vcore reading in HWMonitor changes. With the input voltage set to 2.00, HWM shows 1.00 on the Vcore. If I drop it to 1.9, HWM shows Vcore as .95. Something definately seems weird.


----------



## BoredErica

Reminder to those with MSI G45 boards: There was a new BIOS version since Feb 2014. Version 1.7.


----------



## Mulle1991

is the latest bios for VI formula BIOS 1402?


----------



## BoredErica

I heard some chatter that the latest Asus bios might not be the best for OCing.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I heard some chatter that the latest Asus bios might not be the best for OCing.


I dont think this applies to the gold z87 boards. I updated my z87plus to 1802 (newest bios). My z87-A is stil on 1702. Stability did not seem to get worse at same core speed/vcore.

Now it did not get better either and at the cost of me having to reinstall win7 because it somehow broke my bootmngr on bios flash and the win7 repair could not get it back correctly. I am not upgrading the z87A. I dnt see anything substantial enough for a reformat on my 2nd rig.

I cannot speak for the rog/saberkitty boards. I have read the same thing you mentioned about the latest bios not being the best overclocker.


----------



## DiceAir

Ok guys I'm sitting in a sort of a problem. I had a sort of working pc but the cpu was not strong enough to handle my 2x r9-280x in games like BF4. now i bought a new z87-a, i7-4770k and A-DATA 2400MHz ram 1.65V. At first i bended the motherboard pins so that motherboard is useless now cause I where unable to fix the issue. So I actually got that cpu and ram sold at work so that worked out somewhat for me. I decided then to go and get a second hand i7-3770k for my current rig. I installed it and what do you know my pci-e 3.0 was only going 4x/8x where it should be 8x/8x. So i decided to take my motherboard in to my supplier and get it tested. they figured out it was the motherboard but they don't have any z77 motherboards in stock and I don't think they will have any in stock soon.

So I then took my other parts back home. For now I'm running a i7-2600 non K with msi p67a-gd65 and a crappy radeon 6670. My graphics card doesn't fit as it's hitting against the sata ports. Now I'm a bit scared to buy a new CPU and motherboard.

Currently I have 1600mhz corsair vengeance 16GB RAM. So the question should I rethinking of upgrading to 4770k again and get a bit better motherboard. Something like a msi z87-gd65 gaming and then try to overclock again or should I rather wait for new chips to come. Cause I'm in fear that when I get the 4770k my cpu might run a bit hot. What about the 4670k. will that be good enough for future games?

The other option I have is to get a the following motherboard and run only 1 graphics card.

http://www.msi.com/product/mb/B75AG43.html#/?div=Detail

Just so that you all know I'm running a qnix qx2710 running at 96-110Hz


----------



## jsx821

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> I dont think this applies to the gold z87 boards. I updated my z87plus to 1802 (newest bios). My z87-A is stil on 1702. Stability did not seem to get worse at same core speed/vcore.
> 
> Now it did not get better either and at the cost of me having to reinstall win7 because it somehow broke my bootmngr on bios flash and the win7 repair could not get it back correctly. I am not upgrading the z87A. I dnt see anything substantial enough for a reformat on my 2nd rig.
> 
> I cannot speak for the rog/saberkitty boards. I have read the same thing you mentioned about the latest bios not being the best overclocker.


If you don't mind me asking- which MEI and chipset version do you currently have installed on your Z87-A?

The support site has two MEI files.

1.) MEI Ver. 9.5.10.1658 (59,33MBytes) - 2013/10/11 update

2.) MEI Ver. 9.5.14.1724 (59,33MBytes) - 2013/10/04 update

#1 has a version number smaller than #2 but it was released after #2.
Just not sure which to download, lol. I think I may have the wrong one- and it's causing some issues.

Also- the 1802 update was very unstable.. as I had to roll back to the 1702 version.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiceAir*
> 
> Ok guys I'm sitting in a sort of a problem. I had a sort of working pc but the cpu was not strong enough to handle my 2x r9-280x in games like BF4. now i bought a new z87-a, i7-4770k and A-DATA 2400MHz ram 1.65V. At first i bended the motherboard pins so that motherboard is useless now cause I where unable to fix the issue. So I actually got that cpu and ram sold at work so that worked out somewhat for me. I decided then to go and get a second hand i7-3770k for my current rig. I installed it and what do you know my pci-e 3.0 was only going 4x/8x where it should be 8x/8x. So i decided to take my motherboard in to my supplier and get it tested. they figured out it was the motherboard but they don't have any z77 motherboards in stock and I don't think they will have any in stock soon.
> 
> So I then took my other parts back home. For now I'm running a i7-2600 non K with msi p67a-gd65 and a crappy radeon 6670. My graphics card doesn't fit as it's hitting against the sata ports. Now I'm a bit scared to buy a new CPU and motherboard.
> 
> Currently I have 1600mhz corsair vengeance 16GB RAM. So the question should I rethinking of upgrading to 4770k again and get a bit better motherboard. Something like a msi z87-gd65 gaming and then try to overclock again or should I rather wait for new chips to come. Cause I'm in fear that when I get the 4770k my cpu might run a bit hot. What about the 4670k. will that be good enough for future games?
> 
> The other option I have is to get a the following motherboard and run only 1 graphics card.
> 
> http://www.msi.com/product/mb/B75AG43.html#/?div=Detail
> 
> Just so that you all know I'm running a qnix qx2710 running at 96-110Hz


I wouldn't go with a single card. The H100i should cool a 4770K fine with a mild overclock. For gaming you're probably not going to see much difference between the 4670K and 4770K.

I've got the Qnix at 96Hz and single card is not an option for BF4 if I want to stay at 96 FPS and above.

If you've got the funds I would say just get a decent mobo and the 4770K.


----------



## Jedson3614

well i'm guessing my computer went into standby but when I got back says your computer has restarted from a serious error. I'm guessing it crashed while sleeping. What can I do to help this, increase vcore ?


----------



## DiceAir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> I wouldn't go with a single card. The H100i should cool a 4770K fine with a mild overclock. For gaming you're probably not going to see much difference between the 4670K and 4770K.
> 
> I've got the Qnix at 96Hz and single card is not an option for BF4 if I want to stay at 96 FPS and above.
> 
> If you've got the funds I would say just get a decent mobo and the 4770K.


Like I said can always lower graphics settings in the game to like low detail in wait for new cpu's. At least i can play..lol i can alwasy use the b75 with 3770k for something else later like a media center pc. Asl ong as i can play better than now. the pc i have now an't even run bf4 on low with 70% resolution scale. I struggle to get 50FPS and I'm thinking of sticking to 60hz. I was thinking of just using oc genie to overclock my cpu on that b75 motherboard. Should be fine. I know to much voltage but I'm tired of working so hard to overclock CPU's without proper equipment.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jedson3614*
> 
> well i'm guessing my computer went into standby but when I got back says your computer has restarted from a serious error. I'm guessing it crashed while sleeping. What can I do to help this, increase vcore ?


0xD1 bsod???? check this out ..... http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/778-power-plan-settings-change.html


----------



## cloudyskyex

I overclocked my 4670K to 4.3 @ 1.275. It passed Prime95 for 8 hrs and also stable under 3-4 hours of BF3. But everytime I leave my computer open idling for too long, it just freezes and I have to hard reset my computer. I set my ring ratio to default. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## 95329

I'm wondering if there are any real world equivalents for Prime95. I mean is Prime95 blend stable any better than x264 stable if all I do is code, game and watch movies/youtube? Prime95 blend seems to heat up my processor a bit more than x264 does and they both run the CPU at the same voltage. Still I seem to BSOD within 30min in Prime95 when I was able to run 3 hours of x264 with same settings.

Also I'm wondering what the northbridge value means in the CPU-Z? I thought it was the ringbus/uncore frequency, but CPU-Z shows 4GHz for northbridge when the multiplier for ringbus is set to 34x.

EDIT:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloudyskyex*
> 
> I overclocked my 4670K to 4.3 @ 1.275. It passed Prime95 for 8 hrs and also stable under 3-4 hours of BF3. But everytime I leave my computer open idling for too long, it just freezes and I have to hard reset my computer. I set my ring ratio to default. Any help will be appreciated.


Does your PSU support the C6/C7 states? Try disabling them from the BIOS.


----------



## cloudyskyex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tuxi*
> 
> I'm wondering if there are any real world equivalents for Prime95. I mean is Prime95 blend stable any better than x264 stable if all I do is code, game and watch movies/youtube? Prime95 blend seems to heat up my processor a bit more than x264 does and they both run the CPU at the same voltage. Still I seem to BSOD within 30min in Prime95 when I was able to run 3 hours of x264 with same settings.
> 
> Also I'm wondering what the northbridge value means in the CPU-Z? I thought it was the ringbus/uncore frequency, but CPU-Z shows 4GHz for northbridge when the multiplier for ringbus is set to 34x.
> 
> EDIT:
> Does your PSU support the C6/C7 states? Try disabling them from the BIOS.


Thanks for the reply. I have Seasonic X-Series Gold PSU and it is supposed to be Hashwell ready PSU. Disabling C-States is definitely a legit advice. I will try that but any idea it might be causing this issue apart from that ?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tuxi*
> 
> I'm wondering if there are any real world equivalents for Prime95. I mean is Prime95 blend stable any better than x264 stable if all I do is code, game and watch movies/youtube? Prime95 blend seems to heat up my processor a bit more than x264 does and they both run the CPU at the same voltage. Still I seem to BSOD within 30min in Prime95 when I was able to run 3 hours of x264 with same settings.
> 
> Also I'm wondering what the northbridge value means in the CPU-Z? I thought it was the ringbus/uncore frequency, but CPU-Z shows 4GHz for northbridge when the multiplier for ringbus is set to 34x.


CPUZ shows my Northbridge as 4.3ghz, and my ring bus is also at 4.3ghz, therefore I think it's ring bus. What version of CPUz are you using?


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsx821*
> 
> The support site has two MEI files.
> 
> 1.) MEI Ver. 9.5.10.1658 (59,33MBytes) - 2013/10/11 update
> 
> 2.) MEI Ver. 9.5.14.1724 (59,33MBytes) - 2013/10/04 update
> 
> #1 has a version number smaller than #2 but it was released after #2.
> Just not sure which to download, lol. I think I may have the wrong one- and it's causing some issues..


I use 9.5.24.1790 on mine.. but I run Win8.1.update, if I still ran something old like Win7 I probably wouldn't be updating like I do.


----------



## mistercoffee1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Reminder to those with MSI G45 boards: There was a new BIOS version since Feb 2014. Version 1.7.


Have you tried it?
I'm still on 1.6. If so, any differences?

They don't make flashing the bios as straightforward for Win 7 64-bit users.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mistercoffee1*
> 
> Have you tried it?
> I'm still on 1.6. If so, any differences?
> 
> They don't make flashing the bios as straightforward for Win 7 64-bit users.


Nope. I've been lazy.

The way I flash is via their Live Update utility. It auto-installs it for me.


----------



## 95329

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> CPUZ shows my Northbridge as 4.3ghz, and my ring bus is also at 4.3ghz, therefore I think it's ring bus. What version of CPUz are you using?


1.69.0.x64

Is there somekind of a turbo frequency for the ringbus too, because I've definately set it to 34x and it just happily sits at 4GHz and drops to 800MHz when idle. I've overclocked my CPU with turbo multipliers BTW, should I instead use the core multiplier? I already tried core multiplier and disabled turbo but it didn't affect the ringbus.


----------



## BoredErica

Normally we overclock by multiplier instead of turbo. I'm not used to OCing with turbo multipliers. If you're OCing core and ring busy by turbo multipliers, maybe if you switch to multipliers that will make a difference? With ring bus manually set to x34 for multiplier.


----------



## 95329

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Normally we overclock by multiplier instead of turbo. I'm not used to OCing with turbo multipliers. If you're OCing core and ring busy by turbo multipliers, maybe if you switch to multipliers that will make a difference? With ring bus manually set to x34 for multiplier.


There is only one setting for ringbus in my BIOS and that is set to x34. In my previous post I said I tried disabling turbo and it didn't do anything.

Thanks for the fast responses









UPDATE:

Ok, tried running x35 multiplier for ringbus and it showed correctly 3.5GHz in CPU-Z. Then I switched it back to stock x34 and CPU-Z shows 4GHz. This is quite clearly a bug in the BIOS.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tuxi*
> 
> Ok, tried running x35 multiplier for ringbus and it showed correctly 3.5GHz in CPU-Z. Then I switched it back to stock x34 and CPU-Z shows 4GHz. This is quite clearly a bug in the BIOS.


Just when I thought I've seen everything, lol.


----------



## 95329

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Just when I thought I've seen everything, lol.


Tell me about it







I've had so many problems with this motherboard it's unbelievable.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tuxi*
> 
> There is only one setting for ringbus in my BIOS and that is set to x34. In my previous post I said I tried disabling turbo and it didn't do anything.
> 
> Thanks for the fast responses
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UPDATE:
> 
> Ok, tried running x35 multiplier for ringbus and it showed correctly 3.5GHz in CPU-Z. Then I switched it back to stock x34 and CPU-Z shows 4GHz. This is quite clearly a bug in the BIOS.


It's not a bug, all the Gigabyte motherboards do that. If you set the uncore to default (34x for 4670K and 35x for 4770K) it'll go to 40 under load.


----------



## 95329

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> It's not a bug, all the Gigabyte motherboards do that. If you set the uncore to default (34x for 4670K and 35x for 4770K) it'll go to 40 under load.


And why does Gigabyte think it should work like that?









EDIT: Is there any way to actually run it at 3.4GHz?


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tuxi*
> 
> And why does Gigabyte think it should work like that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Is there any way to actually run it at 3.4GHz?


I guess they figure since the core clock turbos up they may as well have the uncore clock turbo up also. As far as I know, there's no way to lock it to 34x when overclocking, you'll need to use 35x instead.


----------



## BoredErica

Is it just the Haswell generation of mobos, or do each mobo vendor just all decide they are going to do whatever the hell they want on their mobos? Oh look, adaptive works like this on Asus but not like this on MSI! Ring bus turbos on Gigabyte but not others! It's stupid TBH.

Guess I'll have to update the guide to note this.


----------



## Derp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> you'll need to use 35x instead.


And if you do that the uncore will not lower at idle like it does on the magical 34x that turbos up to 4Ghz setting. Gigabyte lost a customer with these decisions.


----------



## Forceman

I think it's a consequence of moving so much stuff on-chip, leaves the motherboard makers more flexibility.


----------



## BoredErica

Yeah, but some of their design decisions make no sense. If somebody takes the trouble to manually input x34 as ring bus, they want x34 as the ring bus. But noooo, you get x40!

Even with the Asus idle power I am frustrated. If MSI can set low idle power and multiplier on idle without the negatives that goes with turning on adaptive, why doesn't Asus do the same? Why does Asus insist on using different terminology, can't people just decide what they're going to call something?


----------



## 95329

Well, a 0.050V bump to ringbus voltage and suddenly I'm Prime95 stable!









I've been so close to sending this motherboard back as a RMA but somehow I'm hoping it will get better.


----------



## kangk81

Another question of mine...,.

Looking at the Google Docs chart, most of the 45x clockers for 4770K are around 1.3VID. However, I need 1.35VID to get to 45x and 1.4VID to get 46x. My Vcore is set at 2.0V

So far 45x is rock steady but 46x BSOD randomly throughout a 24hr XTU stress test.

Am I doing something wrong here or do I have a lousy silicon draw?

Temps are a non-issue as I'm running a custom loop and have never hit 80degC at all.

Also, are RAMs a deciding factor in OCing? I have 32Gb of Kingston HyperX 1600MHz 10-10-10-27. They are 2x 16Gb Dual Channel kit.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Is it just the Haswell generation of mobos, or do each mobo vendor just all decide they are going to do whatever the hell they want on their mobos? Oh look, adaptive works like this on Asus but not like this on MSI! Ring bus turbos on Gigabyte but not others! It's stupid TBH.
> 
> Guess I'll have to update the guide to note this.


On Asus you (Maximus at least) can specify a min and max ring bus multiplier. If they are set equal, the multiplier will not change. Otherwise the multiplier will vary in between the range based on load an power states, just like the core multipliers.


----------



## 95329

Adding to the Gigabyte G1.Sniper M5 BIOS bugs/features (whatever). The BIOS will allow you to set the CPU multiplier higher than x45 BUT it won't actually increase the clocks past 4.5GHz. CPU-Z shows multipliers 8-45 if I set core multiplier to x46 or higher. Turbo however works just fine.


----------



## Torvi

i run my i5-4670k on slight oc. Just 4,2 ghz with h100i cooler with fans begin set on 1100 out of 2500 rpm. What bugs me is that even if i already probably lowered to the bottom cpu voltage it still reaches 61 degrees on full load. When i set my fans to max temp lowers by 1-2C which isnt rly worth considering their loudness then. Any tips how to lower it further?

cpu voltage is 1.215v

im pretty much unhappy. after stress testing at 1.215 it reached 64 whilist on 1.220 it reached 62... logic please -_-


----------



## BoredErica

What load is full load? If you look at the chart in first page, I was using 1.25v and got 56C in x264.


----------



## Derp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> On Asus you (Maximus at least) can specify a min and max ring bus multiplier. If they are set equal, the multiplier will not change. Otherwise the multiplier will vary in between the range based on load an power states, just like the core multipliers.


And that is the proper way of doing it. At least in my opinion, 100x better than the crap gigabyte decided on.

Stasio kindly sent my request to the bios team to get the ring bus setting to work just like it does with asus but that was back on the 6th of February and we have seen quite a few beta and one official release without any changes.


----------



## Torvi

Im actually running my 4.2 ghz oc on 1.200v which means it's stock lol!









Im stresstesting it now and the temps are the same. Ive tried to go below 1.200 but even if i set it under it, the voltage stays at 1.200 :/ is there any way to undervolt it?
*

is there any way to undervolt cpu below it's stock voltage?*


----------



## BoredErica

Yea, if you don't want to overclock. What stress test is stress test? You're saying "load" but I have no idea what "load" means.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tuxi*
> 
> There is only one setting for ringbus in my BIOS and that is set to x34. In my previous post I said I tried disabling turbo and it didn't do anything.
> 
> Thanks for the fast responses
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UPDATE:
> 
> Ok, tried running x35 multiplier for ringbus and it showed correctly 3.5GHz in CPU-Z. Then I switched it back to stock x34 and CPU-Z shows 4GHz. This is quite clearly a bug in the BIOS.


This isn't a bug. It happens on gigabyte boats where the board automatically ramps up cache speed with turbo.


----------



## Torvi

Hmm yeah. Ive now ran tests with prime95 torture test and i had to bump voltage to 1.225v :f

max temp was 84 on single core

Unfortunately i had to halt testing after 12 minutes due to some fatal error on one of cores



Would be actually nice if i could find that stress.txt but it happens to be nowhere -_-


----------



## 95329

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Torvi*
> 
> Im actually running my 4.2 ghz oc on 1.200v which means it's stock lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im stresstesting it now and the temps are the same. Ive tried to go below 1.200 but even if i set it under it, the voltage stays at 1.200 :/ is there any way to undervolt it?
> *
> 
> is there any way to undervolt cpu below it's stock voltage?*


1.2V isn't stock voltage. 1.05V-1.10V is. If you just go increasing core multiplier then the motherboard will overvolt the chip itself. The way to control the voltage on Gigabyte motherboards is to set vcore to "Normal" and then use the vcore offset setting to get optimal load voltage.


----------



## BoredErica

84C on 1.225v on Prime95 version 27.9 is too high on 4670k. Something might be wrong there. I got 73C on 4670k @ 1.25v with Noctua D14. (This was on 27.9 small FFT which is the hotter setting)


----------



## kangk81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kangk81*
> 
> Another question of mine...,.
> 
> Looking at the Google Docs chart, most of the 45x clockers for 4770K are around 1.3VID. However, I need 1.35VID to get to 45x and 1.4VID to get 46x. My VCCin is set at 2.0V
> 
> So far 45x is rock steady but 46x BSOD randomly throughout a 24hr XTU stress test.
> 
> Am I doing something wrong here or do I have a lousy silicon draw?
> 
> Temps are a non-issue as I'm running a custom loop and have never hit 80degC at all.
> 
> Also, are RAMs a deciding factor in OCing? I have 32Gb of Kingston HyperX 1600MHz 10-10-10-27. They are 2x 16Gb Dual Channel kit.


Anyone can help me out on this???


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kangk81*
> 
> Another question of mine...,.
> 
> Looking at the Google Docs chart, most of the 45x clockers for 4770K are around 1.3VID. However, I need 1.35VID to get to 45x and 1.4VID to get 46x. My Vcore is set at 2.0V
> 
> So far 45x is rock steady but 46x BSOD randomly throughout a 24hr XTU stress test.
> 
> Am I doing something wrong here or do I have a lousy silicon draw?
> 
> Temps are a non-issue as I'm running a custom loop and have never hit 80degC at all.
> 
> Also, are RAMs a deciding factor in OCing? I have 32Gb of Kingston HyperX 1600MHz 10-10-10-27. They are 2x 16Gb Dual Channel kit.


100mhz below average isn't a terrible draw, it's just quite bad. You just threw 1.4v and got 4.6 (or close to it) while some others might have got 4.7 or 4.8 (i'm [email protected]~1.39v solid i think.. but i need 1.265 for 4.5. It's an above average chip but has harsh scaling~)

XTU stress test isn't the best, IIRC the bench is much more stressful than the stress test. I'd reccomend trying x264 too, angelotti posted some good .zip's with settings and a video recently (it might be in OP.. and wow i hope i got that name right x3)

As for stabilizing, you might have had to add 0.06 or 0.07vcore (instead of just 0.05 1.35 to 1.4vid) or you might need more VRIN (make sure you've got llc on too)

your final clock is probably 45x, 46 if you're more aggressive for volts, i'm guessing you're not delidded but if you are you'd have 20c lower load temps nearly* (so instead of not hitting 80, it would be maybe low 60's peak)

*with 20c room temp, going +70c load to +50c load (90 to 70) is a much smaller change than going from +50c load to +30c load (70 to 50) - so a "20 degree loss", while it happens with most chips, is not really a solid measurement that will stay the same as you vary temperatures
Quote:


> Also, are RAMs a deciding factor in OCing? I have 32Gb of Kingston HyperX 1600MHz 10-10-10-27. They are 2x 16Gb Dual Channel kit.


Not really. Especially if you're @1600mhz, your IMC is probably fine. Better RAM modules don't really affect core clocking.. at all

I'm not a fan of water on Haswell, maybe on 4770k - seems with delid and sane tests, you're not really temp limited. If i delidded this chip, @4.5/1.265, i'd be peaking about 60 (maybe even below) in x264 - so an extra 0.13v wouldn't kill - and that's on air. It's nice to have it, great even - but sadly if you go in with the mindset of: Water, yay! Overclocking more, yay!.. you might not get much further.

GL!


----------



## kangk81

It's delided with CLP on IHS. I didn't slap 1.4v and hoped for the best. I got to 45x stable at 1.35v for 2 weeks before try to push for more. Somehow 4770k eludes me.

Thanks for all the clarification

Sent from my LG-P875 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kangk81*
> 
> It's delided with CLP on IHS. I didn't slap 1.4v and hoped for the best. I got to 45x stable at 1.35v for 2 weeks before try to push for more. Somehow 4770k eludes me.
> 
> Thanks for all the clarification
> 
> Sent from my LG-P875 using Tapatalk


Ah is it? It seemed hotter than i expected - maybe that's the HT talking though, and there's a lot of variance between tests. GL with 46 if you seek to use ~1.42-1.44vcore load instead of ~1.37 (i personally would not)


----------



## wozt

O.P many thanks for this guide, I am an PC build and OC newby thanks to this guide.
Is it best / necessary to keep all 4 cores at the same mutiplier? I really enjoyed the speed of having core 0,1 up at 48x, but this was only possible with 43x on core 2,3. Otherwise I am stable at 46x on all cores.
Thanks.


----------



## Cyro999

I think 99% sure you should keep same multi for all. You shouldn't be able to go to 48 instead of 46 without a voltage change (if you can, something is maybe wrong?) but it's not worth to increase voltage to do it on a few cores


----------



## Torvi

it reaches 84c only on prime95 on aida64 it reaches 63c while typical using (browsing and music) it dosent exceed 34c and on gaming it hits 45c


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Torvi*
> 
> it reaches 84c only on prime95 on aida64 it reaches 63c while typical using (browsing and music) it dosent exceed 34c and on gaming it hits 45c


While your temps still seem a lil' high, you can still just whack it with x264 overnight and if it passes, we're good.


----------



## Torvi

im also considering deliding it


----------



## MeneerVent

I haven't been here lately, any suprising things discovered since the last 500+ posts? And Darkwizzie, did your CPU degrade or was it something else?


----------



## kangk81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Ah is it? It seemed hotter than i expected - maybe that's the HT talking though, and there's a lot of variance between tests. GL with 46 if you seek to use ~1.42-1.44vcore load instead of ~1.37 (i personally would not)


Yeah its alot hotter in my part of the world as well.... I'm sitting in a room with ambient temp of 30degC while my CPU is idling at around 33-34 degC. The high temps are because I'm running a single loop with 2x GTX760 and running [email protected] at the same time but it never hits 80degC

For my case, anything lower than 1.35Vid will defeinitely BSOD, It's only a matter of when it happens. I have lowered VCCin to 1.75V since 46x continues to elude me.


----------



## BoredErica

Not really. Last thing we were talking about were Cstates and power saving stuff and how that varies by board (so adaptive is useless on my board but has to be used for power saving on Asus, etc) but I thin that's older than 500 posts ago. Just yesterday we see that Gigabyte boards turbos uncore even though it doesn't look it will.

That's about it.

For my chip, I still need to install the OS and see how the CPU runs. I'm willing to say that more likely than not it is degradation. I'm still on 4.5ghz right now. I have no idea where my Windows 7 CD is...


----------



## Wakizashis

I can add to this reply. While I can push BF4 on highest settings (ssaa 4x included, or 8?) and still got like 80-130 FPS, I prefer to play on low settings with highest textures and AA for multiplayer games. Besides, many todays game look very similar on highest to lowest settings due consoles f.e. Thief, Titanfall and others. Before I bought Z87 platform I was used to play everything on max with lower framerates, tuill it is playable 30fps ftw. Now with a new machine, I just like to crap details down (DIablo 3, BF4) to be able to have smooth frames and nice overview.

EDIT: Oh damn, It did not push the original post, I am replying to...


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kangk81*
> 
> Yeah its alot hotter in my part of the world as well.... I'm sitting in a room with ambient temp of 30degC while my CPU is idling at around 33-34 degC. The high temps are because I'm running a single loop with 2x GTX760 and running [email protected] at the same time but it never hits 80degC
> 
> For my case, anything lower than 1.35Vid will defeinitely BSOD, It's only a matter of when it happens. I have lowered VCCin to 1.75V since 46x continues to elude me.


Aha yes, i'm usually a bit more than 10c cooler in the room, as well as your water temps probably going up like 5c (or maybe more? depends on rad area, fan speeds etc 1000%) raising your cpu temps that much, i can see why temp confusion now

pretty sure silver arrow in a 17c room will perform quite happily against a loop like that which is running on like 300w of gpu's and 30c ambient


----------



## wozt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> I think 99% sure you should keep same multi for all. You shouldn't be able to go to 48 instead of 46 without a voltage change (if you can, something is maybe wrong?) but it's not worth to increase voltage to do it on a few cores


I am changing the voltages, I'll stay at 46x across the 4, thanks.


----------



## Wirerat

Wh
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Not really. Last thing we were talking about were Cstates and power saving stuff and how that varies by board (so adaptive is useless on my board but has to be used for power saving on Asus, etc) but I thin that's older than 500 posts ago. Just yesterday we see that Gigabyte boards turbos uncore even though it doesn't look it will.
> 
> That's about it.
> 
> For my chip, I still need to install the OS and see how the CPU runs. I'm willing to say that more likely than not it is degradation. I'm still on 4.5ghz right now. I have no idea where my Windows 7 CD is...


what version of win7 do you have? Do you have a thumb drive bigger than 5g? I will give you the iso and a tool to create a bootable thumbdrive in staller. You will just need the correct version so thay your key will work. Pm me dark.


----------



## angelotti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> ...For my chip, I still need to install the OS and see how the CPU runs. I'm willing to say that more likely than not it is degradation. I'm still on 4.5ghz right now. I have no idea where my Windows 7 CD is...


File corruption won't result in bsods, unless it's 'driver files' related (ini's and dll's).., and those won't get corrupted from previous bsods (from overclocking) because driver files are loaded (*read not opened !*) into RAM at start-up or whenever they are needed, so sudden power loss/OS input will not corrupt them.
The only corruption from bsods (if any) will be opened files and registry, that is what reinstall will fix (in terms of corrupted files) That and the MFT (if the corruption occurred at the ntfs's records level).
It is true that driver settings will be written to registry but it's unlikely that unsaved "modified settings" to registry (in regards to drivers) will occur since any such modification will require that the user manually restarts the OS (it will not modify before the restart) ex: msi afterburner.., it will either modify settings on the fly (at ram level) or permanent (at registry level requiring restart)
And all this is even more unlikely to happen if all you did after start-up was testing stability (prime, etc.)
The only way that i see it happening (current bsods at a stable OC from previous bsods from unstable OC) is if the bsods damaged the hardware. And the most likely to be damaged from too many bsods is storage (ssd, hdd).
I would also rule out cpu degradation (at your freq and voltage).
So go ahead and reinstall (not repair) the OS if you reached the desired OC, just to correct any registry/MFT corruptions, but do not expect that to prevent further bsods (i would suggest reformat before reinstall, aswell).

_Since my last posts, i feel that i should warn you that this is a layman explanation and if anybody here wants to copy/paste from microsoft pdf's to make this look "wrong".., GO AHEAD._


----------



## iamkraine

I am seriously at my wits end. I have dialed in a 44 overclock at 1.2 volts on manual but now I want to take advantage of adaptive mode on my Maximus VI Impact motherboard. Nothing seems to work the voltages do not change no matter what I do and I cannot find a concrete solution to implementing adaptive mode. What do I do? I am willing to try anything to get this to work.

Let me know if you need certain information.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamkraine*
> 
> I am seriously at my wits end. I have dialed in a 44 overclock at 1.2 volts on manual but now I want to take advantage of adaptive mode on my Maximus VI Impact motherboard. Nothing seems to work the voltages do not change no matter what I do and I cannot find a concrete solution to implementing adaptive mode. What do I do? I am willing to try anything to get this to work.
> 
> Let me know if you need certain information.


You set vcore mode to adaptive, offset to auto and and additional turbo mode voltage to 1.2V?


----------



## hks215

Can someone help me why cant i change to adaptive core. Voltage mode I'm overclocking base clock to 126.50 MHz x37 nb 35
It only works in override mode
When I oc the multi and not touch the base 100mhz it works
But not when I'm oc base clock


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamkraine*
> 
> I am seriously at my wits end. I have dialed in a 44 overclock at 1.2 volts on manual but now I want to take advantage of adaptive mode on my Maximus VI Impact motherboard. Nothing seems to work the voltages do not change no matter what I do and I cannot find a concrete solution to implementing adaptive mode. What do I do? I am willing to try anything to get this to work.
> 
> Let me know if you need certain information.


Here are the things that can affect whether your voltage changes.

1) C-States. If you have them all disabled I'm not sure your voltage will drop when you're idle. Enable all the C-States (including C6 and C7 if your PSU is compatible).
2) Windows power plan. If you're on a "Performance" plan your voltage will not drop. Go to a "Balanced" plan.

You might also want to make sure EIST is enabled so your clocks also drop.

Also, how are you checking voltage? HWInfo seems to work well.

Also, why do you want to run Adaptive? On Manual your voltages and clocks will drop too, and your voltage won't spike if you run an AVX instruction.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> Here are the things that can affect whether your voltage changes.
> 
> 1) C-States. If you have them all disabled I'm not sure your voltage will drop when you're idle. Enable all the C-States (including C6 and C7 if your PSU is compatible).
> 2) Windows power plan. If you're on a "Performance" plan your voltage will not drop. Go to a "Balanced" plan.
> 
> You might also want to make sure EIST is enabled so your clocks also drop.
> 
> Also, how are you checking voltage? HWInfo seems to work well.
> 
> Also, why do you want to run Adaptive? On Manual your voltages and clocks will drop too, and your voltage won't spike if you run an AVX instruction.


I know this differs per mobo but anyway..

1) You can have all C states disabled and use Adaptive - this allows 0.7v
2) You can use Performance plan and volts will drop. This doesn't effect volts. If you want, you can drop the min. processor to 5% which matches the Balanced plan but I keep it at 100% anyway (this is about the frequency.. not volts).


----------



## angelotti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamkraine*
> 
> I am seriously at my wits end. I have dialed in a 44 overclock at 1.2 volts on manual but now I want to take advantage of adaptive mode on my Maximus VI Impact motherboard. Nothing seems to work the voltages do not change no matter what I do and I cannot find a concrete solution to implementing adaptive mode. What do I do? I am willing to try anything to get this to work.
> 
> Let me know if you need certain information.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> I know this differs per mobo but anyway..
> 
> 1) You can have all C states disabled and use Adaptive - this allows 0.7v
> 2) You can use Performance plan and volts will drop. This doesn't effect volts. If you want, you can drop the min. processor to 5% which matches the Balanced plan but I keep it at 100% anyway (this is about the frequency.. not volts).


It's true that it's about frequency and not volts, but under full frequency (above stock 3.4/3.5GHz) the cores receive full voltage (as per the instruction: manual input V or offset V or adaptive V)..., *unless otherwise implemented by the manufacturer.* In my case, all i need for the voltage to drop (under adaptive) is EIST and balanced 'power plan' (or as you said, for high, drop the min state to 5%)
The 'c-states' only drop the voltage further but should not be required to drop the voltage 'at all'. I for one, also have a "cpu overclock fixed mode" setting in the bios, and if that is enabled, there will be no VID drop.

If your concern (*iamkraine*) is power saving, then you should not worry to much about this, since the difference between *idle* at full voltage and *idle* at 0.7V will be only 2-5 watts and further 2-4 watts if you have all 'c-states' on. The power drow from the mains increases with load (at a given freq and voltage)
You can check this yourself with a 'wattmeter', or a multimetter (with amp-metter clamp) using W = A × V (watt = amp × volt).

If the concern is over degradation, again, it will be insignificant at idle+full voltage versus idle+lower voltage. You need lots of amps (caused by load) for max degradation.
The idea is, for max degradation you need high amps (caused by heavy load) which increases with frequency (and obviously you also need higher voltage for higher freq in order not to crash) and all this also generates allot of heat.

degradation = high freq at heavy load + high voltage + heat
the lower any of the three, the less degradation will occur.

ex1: [email protected]@80°C is less degrading than [email protected]@80°C
ex2: [email protected]@80°C is less degrading than [email protected]@80°C (but the difference is not as big as in the previous example)
ex3: [email protected]@70°C is less degrading than [email protected]@90°C (this is pretty obvious)
ALL OF THE ABOVE AT LOAD

If we were to talk about killing the chip and not degradation, then it's as intel said: "_voltage kills the chip not the heat_"


----------



## Wakizashis

"Also, why do you want to run Adaptive? On Manual your voltages and clocks will drop too, and your voltage won't spike if you run an AVX instruction."

Sure will not work ony my Asus Z87 Gryphon. Only adaptive drops voltage down. And of course EIST on, C-States on.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wakizashis*
> 
> "Also, why do you want to run Adaptive? On Manual your voltages and clocks will drop too, and your voltage won't spike if you run an AVX instruction."
> 
> Sure will not work ony my Asus Z87 Gryphon. Only adaptive drops voltage down. And of course EIST on, C-States on.


Interesting. What softare are you monitoring the voltage drop with?

Both my gold asus z87 boards will drop set to manual with all cstates enabled as long as I set the power plan in windows to balanced or power save. Performance will just lock it at max.


----------



## hks215

What I notice is the on my mpower with 4670k when I have all power saving on c1e on eist on and override voltage mode the core voltage drops. In
Idle but cpu vid doesn't on adia64 so I guessing that in override mode with all power saving etc on. the core voltage is already built up in the cpu itself and in load it will feed voltage in to the core but in adaptive mode there is no voltage feeding into the cpu first only when in load the voltage goes straight to the core instead of going to the cpu first so adaptive is still better if u have a stable system that's why in adia64 when you have it in override voltage mode and all power savings on the cpu core voltage will go down but not the cpu vid


----------



## Wakizashis

CPU-Z, HWmonitor and used also XTU I think. It is known fact with Asus board from what I have seen. And while not having ROG, TUF is hardly some crap.


----------



## iamkraine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> Here are the things that can affect whether your voltage changes.
> 
> 1) C-States. If you have them all disabled I'm not sure your voltage will drop when you're idle. Enable all the C-States (including C6 and C7 if your PSU is compatible).
> 2) Windows power plan. If you're on a "Performance" plan your voltage will not drop. Go to a "Balanced" plan.
> 
> You might also want to make sure EIST is enabled so your clocks also drop.
> 
> Also, how are you checking voltage? HWInfo seems to work well.
> 
> Also, why do you want to run Adaptive? On Manual your voltages and clocks will drop too, and your voltage won't spike if you run an AVX instruction.


Thank you. So I can use manual mode instead of adaptive and get he same results just by enabling C-States?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angelotti*
> 
> It's true that it's about frequency and not volts, but under full frequency (above stock 3.4/3.5GHz) the cores receive full voltage (as per the instruction: manual input V or offset V or adaptive V)..., *unless otherwise implemented by the manufacturer.* In my case, all i need for the voltage to drop (under adaptive) is EIST and balanced 'power plan' (or as you said, for high, drop the min state to 5%)
> The 'c-states' only drop the voltage further but should not be required to drop the voltage 'at all'. I for one, also have a "cpu overclock fixed mode" setting in the bios, and if that is enabled, there will be no VID drop.
> 
> If your concern (*iamkraine*) is power saving, then you should not worry to much about this, since the difference between *idle* at full voltage and *idle* at 0.7V will be only 2-5 watts and further 2-4 watts if you have all 'c-states' on. The power drow from the mains increases with load (at a given freq and voltage)
> You can check this yourself with a 'wattmeter', or a multimetter (with amp-metter clamp) using W = A × V (watt = amp × volt).
> 
> If the concern is over degradation, again, it will be insignificant at idle+full voltage versus idle+lower voltage. You need lots of amps (caused by load) for max degradation.
> The idea is, for max degradation you need high amps (caused by heavy load) which increases with frequency (and obviously you also need higher voltage for higher freq in order not to crash) and all this also generates allot of heat.
> 
> degradation = high freq at heavy load + high voltage + heat
> the lower any of the three, the less degradation will occur.
> 
> ex1: [email protected]@80°C is less degrading than [email protected]@80°C
> ex2: [email protected]@80°C is less degrading than [email protected]@80°C (but the difference is not as big as in the previous example)
> ex3: [email protected]@70°C is less degrading than [email protected]@90°C (this is pretty obvious)
> ALL OF THE ABOVE AT LOAD
> 
> If we were to talk about killing the chip and not degradation, then it's as intel said: "_voltage kills the chip not the heat_"


Could it become a problem or increase degradation when the CPU is going up and down in voltages vs having a constant stable number of volts running through it?


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> I know this differs per mobo but anyway..
> 
> 1) You can have all C states disabled and use Adaptive - this allows 0.7v
> 2) You can use Performance plan and volts will drop. This doesn't effect volts. If you want, you can drop the min. processor to 5% which matches the Balanced plan but I keep it at 100% anyway (this is about the frequency.. not volts).


Agreed. You can use Adaptive any time with any configuration. It's just most efficient (power-wise) when combined with C-States.

I'll have to retest with the CPU min. and max. settings in the power plan. I seem to remember that my Vcore wasn't dropping when I had the min. and max. set to 100% in a plan. I'll check it out tonight.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamkraine*
> 
> Thank you. So I can use manual mode instead of adaptive and get he same results just by enabling C-States?
> Could it become a problem or increase degradation when the CPU is going up and down in voltages vs having a constant stable number of volts running through it?


I don't know exactly how all the variables interact. But I use Manual for all my voltages, with all of the C-States enabled and my voltages drop very low at idle.


----------



## BoredErica

Once again, it varies by motherboard. Adaptive does nothing positive for my motherboard. Some people say it's a must to get voltage drop working on their motherboard. I can't test every line of mobo from each vendor so the advice will always be, test it yourself.


----------



## kracker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Once again, it varies by motherboard. Adaptive does nothing positive for my motherboard. Some people say it's a must to get voltage drop working on their motherboard. I can't test every line of mobo from each vendor so the advice will always be, test it yourself.


I have a ASRock Z87 Pro4 motherboard, voltage will not drop unless in adaptive for me.


----------



## tomlev5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wakizashis*
> 
> CPU-Z, HWmonitor and used also XTU I think. It is known fact with Asus board from what I have seen. And while not having ROG, TUF is hardly some crap.


This is not a known fact for Asus boards. I use manual VCore on Z87-A and VCore drops to 0.016 V with C states enabled (Monitored in HWmonitor and HWiNFO).


----------



## hks215

But the cpu vid doesn't drop only on adaptive it does
There is a huge difference I think coz override with c-states on all power savings on the core voltage sits in the cpu ready
To be used by the core but adaptive is the opposite


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hks215*
> 
> But the cpu vid doesn't drop only on adaptive it does
> There is a huge difference I think coz override with c-states on all power savings on the core voltage sits in the cpu ready
> To be used by the core but adaptive is the opposite


If I understand what you are saying, you believe with override the CPU doesn't have to ramp up the voltage? The c-states drop the voltage even in manual mode (at least on Asus Maximus). The c-states drop voltage (C1E, C3) or, with the lower C6 and C7, remove it from the cores: "Execution cores in this state save their architectural state before removing core voltage."

Besides C1E, when in the C-states, the time it takes to ramp up the voltage is nothing compared to restoring the saved CPU/system state , e.g. registers. You can see this by monitoring the latency with dpclat or some other tool, with C6 and C7 enabled compared to, say, just C3 and C1E enabled. The C3 state still maintains the system state, but flushes the caches, which could give you a performance hit but not a latency hit.

I really don't understand how some of these Mb can be in voltage override/manual mode with C states enabled and not see their voltage lowered because C6 actually removes voltage from the core according to Intel. It must be that in override mode on these boards, C-states are disabled by the BIOS is all I can figure.

-


----------



## Speced

I have a 4770K at 4.5Ghz (1.325v) and somehow only loads up to about 80C on a H70 single fan...
It is supposed to run this cool at such a voltage?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Speced*
> 
> I have a 4770K at 4.5Ghz (1.325v) and somehow only loads up to about 80C on a H70 single fan...
> It is supposed to run this cool at such a voltage?


Welll it depends on what load we're talking about. 1.325v on Prime with 80C is awesome but 1.325v on video games, not quite so awesome. Also I'm assuming you have HT on?


----------



## Speced

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Welll it depends on what load we're talking about. 1.325v on Prime with 80C is awesome but 1.325v on video games, not quite so awesome. Also I'm assuming you have HT on?


HT and 80c is about after 20~ runs of cinebench


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Speced*
> 
> HT and 80c is about after 20~ runs of cinebench


That's normal. Maybe above average, but not mind-blowingly so.


----------



## 95329

So I finally got my overclock stable and I have to say, I'm quite pleased with the results. I didn't mess around with uncore yet, but I'll come by again when I do









Here's the form:


Spoiler: Form



Username: Tuxi
CPU Model: i5 4670K
Core Multiplier: x46
CPU VID: 1.295V
Vcore: 1.309V
Uncore Multiplier: x35
Uncore Voltage: 1.100V
Cooling Solution: Corsair H80i with NF-F12 LNA Push/Pull
Stability Test: Prime95 for ~10h, x264 for ~12h
Batch Number: -
Ram Speed: 1600MHz 9-9-9-24-2T
Ram Voltage: 1.5V
Input Voltage: 1.95V
LLC Setting: AUTO
Motherboard: Gigabyte G1.Sniper M5



And here's a picture of the x264 run, I don't know if the vcore reading from CPU-Z is valid though..


Spoiler: Picture


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hks215*
> 
> But the cpu vid doesn't drop only on adaptive it does
> There is a huge difference I think coz override with c-states on all power savings on the core voltage sits in the cpu ready
> To be used by the core but adaptive is the opposite


Er

VID isn't a voltage. You don't have some voltage in your CPU at 1.3v just because VID says 1.3v. That's what the Vcore, Vring, VRIN etc sensors are for.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tuxi*
> 
> So I finally got my overclock stable and I have to say, I'm quite pleased with the results. I didn't mess around with uncore yet, but I'll come by again when I do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the form:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Form
> 
> 
> 
> Username: Tuxi
> CPU Model: i5 4670K
> Core Multiplier: x46
> CPU VID: 1.295V
> Vcore: 1.300V
> Uncore Multiplier: x35
> Uncore Voltage: 1.100V
> Cooling Solution: Corsair H80i with NF-F12 LNA Push/Pull
> Stability Test: Prime95 for ~10h, x264 for ~12h
> Batch Number: -
> Ram Speed: 1600MHz 9-9-9-24-2T
> Ram Voltage: 1.5V
> Input Voltage: 1.95V
> LLC Setting: AUTO
> Motherboard: Gigabyte G1.Sniper M5
> 
> 
> 
> And here's a picture of the x264 run, I don't know if the vcore reading from CPU-Z is valid though..
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Picture


Grab cpu-z 1.64.0


----------



## jsx821

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Grab cpu-z 1.64.0


Whats the diff?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsx821*
> 
> Whats the diff?


Quote:


> And here's a picture of the x264 run, I don't know if the vcore reading from CPU-Z is valid though..


It shows the right vcore sensor with his/her board


----------



## 95329

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> It shows the right vcore sensor with his/her board


Thanks! So vcore is 1.309V and VID is 1.300V according to the CPU-Z 1.64. I'll edit the submission form.


----------



## Jodiuh

So turns out, not using S3 seems to have resolved my stability issues. Maximus Hero seems to have some issues w/ this.









At least I can has 4.2 Ghz tho!

Thanks for all the help guys, sorry for being such a drag.


----------



## Mulle1991

Whats VID on Asus boards?

Noob question but im new on Asus motherboards


----------



## pruik6

Hello people,
Anyone tried with his 4770k with hyperthreading off? or is that a stupid question and is hyperthreading that good








I know from my corei7 920 it decreased 12 to 15 degrees celcius.(whenHT was off)
I have 4770k 4.5 core and uncore 4.5 ghz ,tried 4.6 core and 4.6 uncore and 4.7 core and 3.2 ghz uncore. 4.7ghz did felt insane smoothly in everything but the temps are to high on full load.
Around 83 celcius bit scared for that









Score wise on Cinebench 4.6hgz and 4.6ghz uncore has better score then 4.7ghz and 3.2 and 3.5ghz uncore.
And my 4.5ghz core and 4.5ghz uncore little bit lessor on cinebench then the 4.7ghz.
I want to try hyperthreading off is it worth it to get the 4.7gigahertz without HT?

Sorry for my bad english, but this topic is very usefull and fun to watch other people speeds and settings and the start information is very nice written.
Thanks for that:thumb:


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pruik6*
> 
> Hello people,
> Anyone tried with his 4770k with hyperthreading off? or is that a stupid question and is hyperthreading that good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know from my corei7 920 it decreased 12 to 15 degrees celcius.(whenHT was off)
> I have 4770k 4.5 core and uncore 4.5 ghz ,tried 4.6 core and 4.6 uncore and 4.7 core and 3.2 ghz uncore. 4.7ghz did felt insane smoothly in everything but the temps are to high on full load.
> Around 83 celcius bit scared for that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Score wise on Cinebench 4.6hgz and 4.6ghz uncore has better score then 4.7ghz and 3.2 and 3.5ghz uncore.
> And my 4.5ghz core and 4.5ghz uncore little bit lessor on cinebench then the 4.7ghz.
> I want to try hyperthreading off is it worth it to get the 4.7gigahertz without HT?
> 
> Sorry for my bad english, but this topic is very usefull and fun to watch other people speeds and settings and the start information is very nice written.
> Thanks for that:thumb:


At a low OC, ht on is about 6-8c hotter than HT off for me. If i ramp up the temps, it can become as much as 12-13c hotter (maybe more if i approached 100c, but i don't do that) - assuming vcore is the same

It can be useful to have two profiles, one with HT and one with max 24/7 OC, especially because HT on seems to ask for more vcore sometimes which increases temps further. I'm most comfortable with two profiles, [email protected]+ht, and also [email protected] (without ht) which gives that nice 5% extra on some tasks


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pruik6*
> 
> Hello people,
> Anyone tried with his 4770k with hyperthreading off? or is that a stupid question and is hyperthreading that good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know from my corei7 920 it decreased 12 to 15 degrees celcius.(whenHT was off)
> I have 4770k 4.5 core and uncore 4.5 ghz ,tried 4.6 core and 4.6 uncore and 4.7 core and 3.2 ghz uncore. 4.7ghz did felt insane smoothly in everything but the temps are to high on full load.
> Around 83 celcius bit scared for that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Score wise on Cinebench 4.6hgz and 4.6ghz uncore has better score then 4.7ghz and 3.2 and 3.5ghz uncore.
> And my 4.5ghz core and 4.5ghz uncore little bit lessor on cinebench then the 4.7ghz.
> I want to try hyperthreading off is it worth it to get the 4.7gigahertz without HT?
> 
> Sorry for my bad english, but this topic is very usefull and fun to watch other people speeds and settings and the start information is very nice written.
> Thanks for that:thumb:


Some do disable HT, quite a few games & apps only use 4 threads or less. But having a processor with HT you will probably want to make a stable profile to save that has HT enabled for running things that can take advantage of HT, & a profile with HT off.
Depending on what you are running that you are trying to get maximum performance from, just have to reboot & load the profile to have the best of both worlds.


----------



## Wirerat

If cinebench is how you're judging performance. You will take a big loss approx 20% when you turn ht off.

In gaming or apps that cannot use ht the higher clocks will give you better performance. A few games can use it bf3,bf4 and crytek games come to mind.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> If cinebench is how you're judging performance. You will take a big loss approx 20% when you turn ht off.


Cine has mad ht scaling, if you single core score 200, then it's like 800 without ht, 1025 with it lol but a lot of stuff does not use 7-8 threads well enough to justify losing 200mhz clock speed, +5% for benching or even playing some cpu games

20% is easily blind testable though and 5% is not, so i use ht on most of the time


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Cine has mad ht scaling, if you single core score 200, then it's like 800 without ht, 1025 with it lol but a lot of stuff does not use 7-8 threads well enough to justify losing 200mhz clock speed, +5% for benching or even playing some cpu games
> 
> 20% is easily blind testable though and 5% is not, so i use ht on most of the time


each 100mhz is 3% (I got that number from the asus aisuite software)4.7ghz = 30% increase. So 200mhz vrs ht. I think ht wins unless you know majority of your work is lightly threaded.

Why not keep ht and increase cooling or delid? Thats what I would want.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> each 100mhz is 3% (I got that number from the asus aisuite software)4.7ghz = 30% increase. So 200mhz vrs ht. I think ht wins unless you know majority of your work is lightly threaded.
> 
> Why not keep ht and increase cooling or delid? Thats what I would want.


Ideally you would just delid but if it's $400 to replace (UK) then you have to be quite confident with not breaking stuff. Until then, can't add the 0.13v without dropping ht as 1.4v + ht on air/clc without delid is too much to ask with comfortable temps

47/45 = 1.04444% (repeating of course







)

Considering my chip uses like 1.08v @3700mhz.. it's nowhere near tripping power limits, not even close, so just runs 3.7ghz - 3.9ghz depending on how heavy load is on all cores, so i'd consider 4.7 to be a ~27% frequency gain (over 3.7)


----------



## pruik6

Exactly what i needed as answers,thanks for it you guys. That 2 profiles is a smart idea, i gonna do that.
Is there a game streaming setting benchmark or other good benchmark to see the difference between ht on and off as i did wrote above? (other then cinebench)

Wirerat: i have h100i and custom watercooling i to dumb for ,thats so diffecult to make


----------



## angelotti

A little update on my previous post...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angelotti*
> 
> It's true that it's about frequency and not volts, but under full frequency (above stock 3.4/3.5GHz) the cores receive full voltage (as per the instruction: manual input V or offset V or adaptive V)..., *unless otherwise implemented by the manufacturer.* In my case, all i need for the voltage to drop (under adaptive) is EIST and balanced 'power plan' (or as you said, for high, drop the min state to 5%)
> The 'c-states' only drop the voltage further but should not be required to drop the voltage 'at all'. I for one, also have a "cpu overclock fixed mode" setting in the bios, and if that is enabled, there will be no VID drop.
> 
> If your concern (*iamkraine*) is power saving, then you should not worry to much about this, since the difference between *idle* at full voltage and *idle* at 0.7V will be only 2-5 watts and further 2-4 watts if you have all 'c-states' on. The power drow from the mains increases with load (at a given freq and voltage)
> You can check this yourself with a 'wattmeter', or a multimetter (with amp-metter clamp) using W = A × V (watt = amp × volt).
> 
> If the concern is over degradation, again, it will be insignificant at idle+full voltage versus idle+lower voltage. You need lots of amps (caused by load) for max degradation.
> The idea is, for max degradation you need high amps (caused by heavy load) which increases with frequency (and obviously you also need higher voltage for higher freq in order not to crash) and all this also generates allot of heat.
> 
> degradation = high freq at heavy load + high voltage + heat
> the lower any of the three, the less degradation will occur.
> 
> ex1: [email protected]@80°C is less degrading than [email protected]@80°C
> ex2: [email protected]@80°C is less degrading than [email protected]@80°C (but the difference is not as big as in the previous example)
> ex3: [email protected]@70°C is less degrading than [email protected]@90°C (this is pretty obvious)
> ALL OF THE ABOVE AT LOAD
> 
> If we were to talk about killing the chip and not degradation, then it's as intel said: "_voltage kills the chip not the heat_"






I took the trouble to check again since on my last post i spoke from memory , and here are the results (*all at idle*):

*C-States OFF (ALL of them)*
~77W - EIST/off + Adaptive
~79W - EIST/off + Manual
~57W - EIST/on + Adaptive (very close to C-States ON)
~61W - EIST/on + Manual

*C-States ON (ALL of them)*
~55W - EIST/off + Adaptive
~55W - EIST/off + Manual
~55W - EIST/on + Adaptive
~55W - EIST/on + Manual
(there were spikes to 57 every 2-3 seconds)

As you can see, with 'C-States' ON, there is no appreciable difference between adaptive vs manual or speedstep on/off.


----------



## Forceman

Makes sense, since the chip is mainly power gated at idle anyway with the C states enabled. I had mine off the other day troubleshooting and it was using 30W or so more than normal at idle, if I remember correctly.


----------



## jsx821

Finally found the culprit of my overclocking. XMP enabled has been causing frequent BSOD/screen freezes during stability testing.
On a whim- I decided to change the profile to manual with DRAM Frequency at 1600mhz. I'm seeing voltage differences of up to 0.700v and about 10 deg celsius temp drop...
I was only getting 4.4ghz @ 1.320v (63celsius max core temp) stable. Now I'm on 4.4ghz @ 1.250v (53celsius max core temp) stable going 12hours on prime95.

Now my question is- could it be the ram? I have 2x4gb corsair vengeance 1600mhz that I purchased used off eBay.
I'm going to conduct a memtest (which I should have already done) this weekend.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pruik6*
> 
> Exactly what i needed as answers,thanks for it you guys. That 2 profiles is a smart idea, i gonna do that.
> Is there a game streaming setting benchmark or other good benchmark to see the difference between ht on and off as i did wrote above? (other then cinebench)
> 
> Wirerat: i have h100i and custom watercooling i to dumb for ,thats so diffecult to make


x264 is the encoder that you would be using for CPU encoding for livestreaming, perf difference is approx 15-20% now. You need an up to date benchmark as the 5.0.1 package is out of date - the thread OP should have something, though it might be stability test settings instead of reproduce-livestream-benchmark-settings


----------



## t0tum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsx821*
> 
> Finally found the culprit of my overclocking. XMP enabled has been causing frequent BSOD/screen freezes during stability testing.
> 
> .....
> 
> Now my question is- could it be the ram? I have 2x4gb corsair vengeance 1600mhz that I purchased used off eBay.
> I'm going to conduct a memtest (which I should have already done) this weekend.


What was ram frequency when you had BSOD's?


----------



## BoredErica

It's quite rare but possible. Please note that the standard overclocking procedure is to have all other overclocks off. If you're crashing due to XMP on stock CPU frequencies, you get to RMA it, right?


----------



## jsx821

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t0tum*
> 
> What was ram frequency when you had BSOD's?


1600mhz
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> It's quite rare but possible. Please note that the standard overclocking procedure is to have all other overclocks off. If you're crashing due to XMP on stock CPU frequencies, you get to RMA it, right?


So, can I also RMA it due to crashing on overclocking freqs?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsx821*
> 
> 1600mhz
> So, can I also RMA it due to crashing on overclocking freqs?


I believe if you crash on XMP on stock CPU settings you can RMA, but if you crash on XMP on overclocked CPU, technically the company isn't liable. If the ram is advertised as 2133 for example and it doesn't hit 2133 without overclocking CPU, that's just you not getting what you were promised when you paid for it, so RMA time.


----------



## jsx821

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I believe if you crash on XMP on stock CPU settings you can RMA, but if you crash on XMP on overclocked CPU, technically the company isn't liable. If the ram is advertised as 2133 for example and it doesn't hit 2133 without overclocking CPU, that's just you not getting what you were promised when you paid for it, so RMA time.


Thanks for the explanation.


----------



## treome

Recently did a 4770K build with a custom loop but my chip seems to be a terrible overclocker. It's delided with CLU on die. Does 4.5 Ghz @ 1.298v VID (~1.306 v load) 50 loop IBT stable and 12 hour prime95 but at 4.6 @ 1.35 VID it fails prime 95 after ~2 hours. I haven't tried to push the chip more than 1.35v because I'm worried about degradation.

Anyone have any OC tips for z87-UD3H gigabyte motherboard? I updated to the F9 bios and didn't really notice much difference.

I am considering resealing the die and shipping it back to Intel lol.

EDIT: Batch is MALAY L312B528 if anyone is wondering. I specifically picked out this chip from my local computer store because people were showing good results with early MALAY batches. I think I just got unlucky.


----------



## schlonzo

Hi guys, I wanted to share my 4770k oc experience with you.
I had a 6h stable run with prime, 4,5Ghz @ 1,3 CPU VID.

Now I open HWMonitor to read out the Vcore, to find Vcore is only 0.96V !!



Your voltages in the Overclocking Results table look much more even.
Is my board weak handling voltages?
Does this mean I can up the CPU VID, until i hit 1,3 Vcore?

ASRock Z87M Extreme4

cheers


----------



## BenJaminJr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schlonzo*
> 
> Hi guys, I wanted to share my 4770k oc experience with you.
> I had a 6h stable run with prime, 4,5Ghz @ 1,3 CPU VID.
> 
> Now I open HWMonitor to read out the Vcore, and its only 0.96V !!
> 
> [URL=http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1960030/width/350/height/700]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1960030/width/350/height/700[/URL] Your voltages in the Overclocking Results table look much more even. Is my board weak handling voltages? Does this mean I can up the CPU VID, until i hit 1,3 Vcore? ASRock Z87M Extreme4 cheers[/QUOTE]
> 
> every chip is different bud


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *treome*
> 
> Recently did a 4770K build with a custom loop but my chip seems to be a terrible overclocker. It's delided with CLU on die. Does 4.5 Ghz @ 1.298v VID (~1.306 v load) 50 loop IBT stable and 12 hour prime95 but at 4.6 @ 1.35 VID it fails prime 95 after ~2 hours. I haven't tried to push the chip more than 1.35v because I'm worried about degradation.
> 
> Anyone have any OC tips for z87-UD3H gigabyte motherboard? I updated to the F9 bios and didn't really notice much difference.
> 
> I am considering resealing the die and shipping it back to Intel lol.
> 
> EDIT: Batch is MALAY L312B345 if anyone is wondering. I specifically picked out this chip from my local computer store because people were showing good results with early MALAY batches. I think I just got unlucky.


You're one of many with the impression of "my chip is bang on average so i'm sending it back"

i don't really understand, there's still tweaking to do and few bother to pass prime v28 and linpack on Haswell because of their added heat and not being ideal stability tests, but given scaling you can probably get 46x @1.36 or so. If you dont want to add another ~0.065 for 4.7, that's ok but you can't really >expect< better

you can hope for it, but not expect


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Now I open HWMonitor to read out the Vcore, to find Vcore is only 0.96V !!


The sensor is wrong.


----------



## schlonzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> The sensor is wrong.


Ok i found this thread in the HWInfo forum, stating that on ASROCK Z87 Motherboards the *CPU VCORE* value read out by HWInfo, is actually *the half value of the VCCIN*. Makes perfect sense to me, as my VCCIN is 1,9V. (2*0,95V)
Maybe its the same problem with HWMonitor?

If i use HWInfo v.4.36.2150 I can't find a Vcore, but under Sensors->CPU->all 4 Core VIDs show 1.3V.
Thats the Vcore, right? There are no other voltages related to the cpu.

So I don't have a crappy board.
Just an average crappy chip.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schlonzo*
> 
> Ok i found this thread in the HWInfo forum, stating that on ASROCK Z87 Motherboards the *CPU VCORE* value read out by HWInfo, is actually *the half value of the VCCIN*. Makes perfect sense to me, as my VCCIN is 1,9V. (2*0,95V)
> Maybe its the same problem with HWMonitor?
> 
> If i use HWInfo v.4.36.2150 I can't find a Vcore, but under Sensors->CPU->all 4 Core VIDs show 1.3V.
> Thats the Vcore, right? There are no other voltages related to the cpu.
> 
> So I don't have a crappy board.
> Just an average crappy chip.


VID is not vcore

i'm not sure how to actually check vcore on some of these boards with weird sensors. There's a few different ones


----------



## treome

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> You're one of many with the impression of "my chip is bang on average so i'm sending it back"
> 
> i don't really understand, there's still tweaking to do and few bother to pass prime v28 and linpack on Haswell because of their added heat and not being ideal stability tests, but given scaling you can probably get 46x @1.36 or so. If you dont want to add another ~0.065 for 4.7, that's ok but you can't really >expect< better
> 
> you can hope for it, but not expect


4.5 @ 1.3v is average for a 4770k? I was always under the impression that if an 4770k cannot do 4.6 @ ~1.25v it is below the 50th percentile of processors. This was from the Asus overclocking video on youtube.


----------



## Forceman

Yeah, that Asus data was a fantasy.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *treome*
> 
> 4.5 @ 1.3v is average for a 4770k? I was always under the impression that if an 4770k cannot do 4.6 @ ~1.25v it is below the 50th percentile of processors. This was from the Asus overclocking video on youtube.


ASUS OCing has a lot of bunk in it.

I've actually listed the OC settings one by one on my chart. 4.5 @ 1.3v is average, Asus is wrong.


----------



## treome

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> ASUS OCing has a lot of bunk in it.
> I've actually listed the OC settings one by one on my chart. 4.5 @ 1.3v is average, Asus is wrong.


There is also the Newegg, LinusTechTips videos and several review sites all showing 4770ks getting to 4.7-4.8 with ease. I understand the Costa Ricas performing poorly but 1.3 for an early Malay doesn't seem average.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *treome*
> 
> There is also the Newegg, LinusTechTips videos and several review sites all showing 4770ks getting to 4.7-4.8 with ease. I understand the Costa Ricas performing poorly but 1.3 for an early Malay doesn't seem average.


And they got binned chips. Hwbot has 30,000 entries, I have 140+ better documented ones. Linus is the sample size of one, one binned chip hitting 4.7-4.8 with ease. Even if you add together every single major Tech Youtuber together, together ignoring the fact that they are binned, the sample size is still statistically insignificant. And I can assure you that as a community and in this thread, we've looked harder on ways to OC, way, way more than any tech Youtuber or article writer did. Their incentive is to OC their binned chip and then release the article ASAP, before the chip is even out if they can. They have no incentive to spend months slowly trying to figure things out and hitting several dead ends - so our method is better than theirs, yet we have worse overclocks.

Let's also not forget HWbot OCs tend to be inflated because verification is relatively easy.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *treome*
> 
> 4.5 @ 1.3v is average for a 4770k? I was always under the impression that if an 4770k cannot do 4.6 @ ~1.25v it is below the 50th percentile of processors. This was from the Asus overclocking video on youtube.


Smack bang on for stable.

There's quite a lot of chips that will do etc [email protected]

There's >100 charted in this thread, if you wanted to look. Those asus video's.. Firstly, not really the best numbers, if i recall correctly there was two things:

Firstly, using adia test which is way easier to pass than the stuff you are doing

and secondly, it was said 1.25v -booting into windows-, not stable. I can boot into windows @5ghz on the volts it takes me to survive prime @4.7

we have lots and lots of data here for retail cpu's, and significantly better than [email protected] is simply down to luck. You can't expect stable and faster, not consistently at least

If half of the chips out there could prime @4.6ghz, 1.25vcore, then we'd have a lot more 5ghz 24/7 chips. There's probably few enough of them on OCN - out of hundreds or more haswell users, many on water, a ton on high end air/clc - to count on one hand. The reality is that you have to be really damn lucky to get 50x under 1.4 or even 1.45v and many of the "average" chips are at like [email protected]


----------



## BoredErica

Their mantra is crank dat cache ratio like it matters at all, really. That is a red flag. Automatically double check all the info you're getting from that point on out.


----------



## treome

I did some further testing. 1.280v @ 4.5ghz seems stable so far (IBT 20 loop high) if I completely disable C-states and EIST. Is it normal for C-states and EIST to cause instability for Haswell? I've read contradicting things..


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *treome*
> 
> I did some further testing. 1.280v @ 4.5ghz seems stable so far (IBT 20 loop high) if I completely disable C-states and EIST. Is it normal for C-states and EIST to cause instability for Haswell? I've read contradicting things..


Nobody seems to have experienced significant enough change in stability on Cstates (less people use EIST) to notice something like that.

We could run a few tests to check it out though. Do the old' test. 5 runs x264, check average time until Bsod with vs without Cstates.


----------



## Cyro999

It does not usually affect clocks/volts

Have you tried doing basic stability testing with x264? Link in OP, i think.


----------



## treome

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> It does not usually affect clocks/volts
> 
> Have you tried doing basic stability testing with x264? Link in OP, i think.


Is this version of x264the same as the one linked in the OP? I just ran the benchmark and it passed. Also tried IBT 20 loop again and it passed. I will be trying prime 95 shortly.

EDIT: Failed prime 95 pretty quickly. BSOD ~10 mins small FFTs.


----------



## BoredErica

The one linked is 5.0, but there is an extra experimental version which increases CPU load by a bit. The effect isn't major though. The zipped downloads should include everything required to set up x264.


----------



## 95329

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *treome*
> 
> Recently did a 4770K build with a custom loop but my chip seems to be a terrible overclocker. It's delided with CLU on die. Does 4.5 Ghz @ 1.298v VID (~1.306 v load) 50 loop IBT stable and 12 hour prime95 but at 4.6 @ 1.35 VID it fails prime 95 after ~2 hours. I haven't tried to push the chip more than 1.35v because I'm worried about degradation.
> 
> Anyone have any OC tips for z87-UD3H gigabyte motherboard? I updated to the F9 bios and didn't really notice much difference.
> 
> I am considering resealing the die and shipping it back to Intel lol.
> 
> EDIT: Batch is MALAY L312B345 if anyone is wondering. I specifically picked out this chip from my local computer store because people were showing good results with early MALAY batches. I think I just got unlucky.


Since you're on a Gigabyte motherboard you may have ran into the same problem that I did.
Quote:


> There is only one setting for ringbus in my BIOS and that is set to x34. In my previous post I said I tried disabling turbo and it didn't do anything.
> 
> Thanks for the fast responses
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UPDATE:
> 
> *Ok, tried running x35 multiplier for ringbus and it showed correctly 3.5GHz in CPU-Z. Then I switched it back to stock x34 and CPU-Z shows 4GHz. This is quite clearly a bug in the BIOS.*


Check that your northbridge reading in CPU-Z is at stock (3.5GHz for 4770K?), if not, then either bump the uncore voltage or set the uncore multiplier one higher or lower than stock. Hope this helps


----------



## treome

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tuxi*
> 
> Since you're on a Gigabyte motherboard you may have ran into the same problem that I did.
> Check that your northbridge reading in CPU-Z is at stock (3.5GHz for 4770K?), if not, then either bump the uncore voltage or set the uncore multiplier one higher or lower than stock. Hope this helps


The northbridge was at 4.0ghz at stock/default lol. Thanks!


----------



## 95329

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *treome*
> 
> The northbridge was at 4.0ghz at stock/default lol. Thanks!


You're welcome


----------



## Jodiuh

Well, I give up.

I'm back to stock. Hopefully everything will be OK. I suppose it's no big deal though. Everything's under warranty anyway.


----------



## mav451

I thought that was common knowledge? Its why I had mine hard-set at 35x initially (and then 37x).

This is default Intel behavior - one of the things Sin emphasized in his GB guide.


----------



## Horsemama1956

I finally activated my copy of Windows 8, but I need +.07 Vcore for it to be stable compared to Windows 7. I know Win 8 is finicky with overclocks, but that's odd.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Horsemama1956*
> 
> I finally activated my copy of Windows 8, but I need +.07 Vcore for it to be stable compared to Windows 7. I know Win 8 is finicky with overclocks, but that's odd.


For me when switching between win7 & win8 I have to bump the memory voltage, was running in 7 for hours no issue, boot up same settings on 8 & BSOD until I bumped up the vdimm.


----------



## GeneO

Could be that Windows 8 is taking more advantage of avx and other simd instructions. Or more aggressive use of power states.


----------



## treome

Currently sitting at 4.6 @ 1.345v. LLC extreme with stock cache/volts. 50 loop IBT Max and 7-ish hours AIDA64 stable.

I tried pushing 4.7 but this thing needs 1.400v to be IBT stable. Haven't tried prime.


----------



## treome

How does XTU compare to IBT, prime, x264 and AIDA64? I find that it is easy for my proc to pass IBT, x264 and AIDA64 but has lots of trouble with prime 95.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *treome*
> 
> How does XTU compare to IBT, prime, x264 and AIDA64? I find that it is easy for my proc to pass IBT, x264 and AIDA64 but has lots of trouble with prime 95.


The XTU stress test is pretty weak, 2 minutes of the benchmark is tougher to pass than hours of the stress test.
I used the XTU bench to start & adjusted until it passed, then ran a few loops of IBT max memory & 20 loops of x264, XTU bench stable was stable for those, I don't use prime95 but that could be tougher yet for a 24 hour pass.


----------



## Horsemama1956

Yup, like first thing I noticed in Windows 8 was lower performance in LoL which I thought was odd but it was still 100-250+ and then I got an error and my computer restarted. After adjusting vcore I noticed LoL was hitting 3-400 like usual and Assassin Creed 4 played quite a bit smoother.

I avoided activating my copy of Win 8 like 4 times because I was getting slightly odd performance(like 58.9 fps when using vsync which resulted in stutter), but now it seems likely I just needed to make small adjustments. Glad I waited anyway since I switched from my 6300 to the 4670k


----------



## treome

Username: treome
CPU Model: 4770k
Core Multiplier: x47
CPU VID: 1.405v 1.410v
Vcore: 1.428v
Uncore Multiplier: x34
Uncore Voltage: Auto
Cooling Solution: Custom Water
Stability Test: IBT Very High 10 Loop
Batch Number: Malay L312B528
Ram Speed: 1600 @ 11-11-11-28
Ram Voltage: 1.5v (stock)
Input Voltage: 1.20v 2.00v
LLC Setting: Extreme
Motherboard: Z87-UD3H


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *treome*
> 
> Username: treome
> CPU Model: 4770k
> Core Multiplier: x47
> CPU VID: 1.405v
> Vcore: 1.428v
> Uncore Multiplier: x34
> Uncore Voltage: Auto
> Cooling Solution: Custom Water
> Stability Test: IBT Very High 10 Loop
> Batch Number: Malay L312B528
> Ram Speed: 1600 @ 11-11-11-28
> Ram Voltage: 1.5v (stock)
> Input Voltage: 1.20v
> LLC Setting: Extreme
> Motherboard: Z87-UD3H


Your Input voltage is wrong (should be ~1.8 - 2.1)

it's called VRIN


----------



## treome

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Your Input voltage is wrong (should be ~1.8 - 2.1)
> 
> it's called VRIN


Whoops..

Username: treome
CPU Model: 4770k
Core Multiplier: x47
*CPU VID: 1.410v*
Vcore: 1.428v
Uncore Multiplier: x34
Uncore Voltage: Auto
Cooling Solution: Custom Water
Stability Test: IBT Very High 10 Loop
Batch Number: Malay L312B528
Ram Speed: 1600 @ 11-11-11-28
Ram Voltage: 1.5v (stock)
*Input Voltage: 2.00v*
LLC Setting: Extreme
Motherboard: Z87-UD3H


----------



## treome

Tried up to 1.450v for 4.8 but BSOD IBT High 10 Loop


----------



## marrawi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *treome*
> 
> Tried up to 1.450v for 4.8 but BSOD IBT High 10 Loop


What are the temperature you're getting with such high voltage? I have 3 radiator loop and highest core hits 94C with 1.395vcor :/


----------



## treome

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marrawi*
> 
> What are the temperature you're getting with such high voltage? I have 3 radiator loop and highest core hits 94C with 1.395vcor :/


82C -- 2 x 240 mm push/pull in series with 7970 GPU
Swiftech Apogee HD
Koolance AR979


----------



## angelotti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schlonzo*
> 
> Ok i found this thread in the HWInfo forum, stating that on ASROCK Z87 Motherboards the *CPU VCORE* value read out by HWInfo, is actually *the half value of the VCCIN*. Makes perfect sense to me, as my VCCIN is 1,9V. (2*0,95V)
> Maybe its the same problem with HWMonitor?
> 
> If i use HWInfo v.4.36.2150 I can't find a Vcore, but under Sensors->CPU->all 4 Core VIDs show 1.3V.
> Thats the Vcore, right? There are no other voltages related to the cpu.
> 
> So I don't have a crappy board.
> Just an average crappy chip.


I'm sorry to burst your bubble, but *you do have* a crappy board.
I have the same board, and there are a few things that show it's "quality" (or rather the lack of it).
First, after two months the first sata port is gone. It "died" on it's own. I checked with 4 drives (of which 2 ssd's) and half of dozen cables.

Second, the onboard audio is crap!, much worse than 'bog standard' xonar dg. They advertised it to be superior to standard onboard audio through it's ALC1150 and two amps but the reality of it is, that the sound is muddy at low volume and at high volume it's mostly noise (especially the treble).

Third, and this is more pertinent to this thread, the OC unfriendliness of the board (probably due to the cheapness of the components).
- Even at 4.1GHz @ 1.220V i need 1.9V VCCIN!, if i drop it to 1.850V it will bsod after few minutes.
- The lack of 'one to five' settings for the LLC that are present on the "non M" asrock boards, replaced with 'enable/disable'. If it had the same physical components as the "non M" boards, than it should have had the same settings for LLC.
- Any change to the multiplier or voltage or cache or ram etc.., will automatically set the LLC to disable (equivalent to 'one') and also, automatically change the input to manual @ 1.9V.
- It doesn't have an Vcore sensor implemented (i think for the entire 1150 line).

Another thing that *might* be related to this board (*since i heave not read about this anywhere else*):
I was trying the "cache on stock at 1.15V" that was recommended by the OP (only that i had it set to 1.2V) for my 4.2GHz OC, and could not reach stability even at 1.310 VID. So i thought of ramping the cache voltage to 1.250V (still at stock '3.4') for 4.2 multi, only this time i went back to 1.250 VID and it took more then an hour to crash.
Tested some more, and i ended up at [email protected] adaptive (on manual i need 1.280V) and the cache at [email protected] (adaptive).

*The conclusion is: for my [email protected] i needed cache at 1.25x regardless whether at 34 or 40 multiplier.*


----------



## Nyrii

The best I've managed was 4.5 core and 4.4 uncore @ 1.350v and 1.225v respectively. Temps up to 70 whilst gaming.

But I've noticed that after saving OC profile and reverting to defaults both cpuz and HWinfo give higher-than-stock results. (4670k stock is 3.4Ghz)


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nyrii*
> 
> The best I've managed was 4.5 core and 4.4 uncore @ 1.350v and 1.225v respectively. Temps up to 70 whilst gaming.
> 
> But I've noticed that after saving OC profile and reverting to defaults both cpuz and HWinfo give higher-than-stock results. (4670k stock is 3.4Ghz)


the stock settings allow a single core to boost up to 3.9.


----------



## BoredErica

Does anybody here with a 4770k want to help me test something with chess? You must have a hyperthreaded CPU, preferably a Haswell one. It is said by the developer of Houdini chess engine that HT is bad for Houdini's engine strength, but just as importantly, that the decrease in strength is not as easily measured. Often people like to measure engine speed and relative strength by looking at kilonodes per second, but in this case it is deceiving. HT is said to increase kilonodes per second but decrease the efficiency of the search, decreasing depth and driving down the strength of the engine in the end. Robert Houdart said that chess engine software is in itself poorly optimized for HT, and this applies to basically all chess engines.

I want to see if this is true with Stockfish engine. So if you have free time, I can figure things out. One major reason why I got 4670k is because HT I believe is bad for chess for engines across the board. My idea is, you use Arena 3.5 GUI, latest beta Stockfish engine, load it up. Hash size to uhm, 512mb for example. So we'll have the engine analyze a position for a fixed amount of time and look at the ending search depth and how long it took to get to that depth. And we might have to run this a few times, possibly with different positions to hit the nail in the common.

If HT is as detrimental to engine strength for Houdini as it is for Stockfish, we should see a higher total nodes searched on HT on, but lower search depth. This means the engine searched for more stuff, but the search ended up with less results. Kind of like having a higher frequency on a CPU but a lower benchmark score due to having crappier IPC.

Unfortunately I do not have a HT enabled CPU or know a friend who has one.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> the stock settings allow a single core to boost up to 3.9.
> I was looking at turbo and for me, it never turbos to 3.9 because the CPU tries to split a single core load among all four cores. So a 2003 single-thread bottlenecked videogame goes to 4.6 or whatnot because all four cores are fired up, but at like 8% per core. If I set core affinity to 1 core only though, then the higher speed kicks in. But it's not that important of a discovery.


----------



## sonic2911

What happen if I set 46x (stable already) with all Cstates ON and EIST OFF, Turbo OFF? is it ok?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Does anybody here with a 4770k want to help me test something with chess? You must have a hyperthreaded CPU, preferably a Haswell one. It is said by the developer of Houdini chess engine that HT is bad for Houdini's engine strength, but just as importantly, that the decrease in strength is not as easily measured. Often people like to measure engine speed and relative strength by looking at kilonodes per second, but in this case it is deceiving. HT is said to increase kilonodes per second but decrease the efficiency of the search, decreasing depth and driving down the strength of the engine in the end. Robert Houdart said that chess engine software is in itself poorly optimized for HT, and this applies to basically all chess engines.
> 
> I want to see if this is true with Stockfish engine. So if you have free time, I can figure things out. One major reason why I got 4670k is because HT I believe is bad for chess for engines across the board. My idea is, you use Arena 3.5 GUI, latest beta Stockfish engine, load it up. Hash size to uhm, 512mb for example. So we'll have the engine analyze a position for a fixed amount of time and look at the ending search depth and how long it took to get to that depth. And we might have to run this a few times, possibly with different positions to hit the nail in the common.
> 
> If HT is as detrimental to engine strength for Houdini as it is for Stockfish, we should see a higher total nodes searched on HT on, but lower search depth. This means the engine searched for more stuff, but the search ended up with less results. Kind of like having a higher frequency on a CPU but a lower benchmark score due to having crappier IPC.
> 
> Unfortunately I do not have a HT enabled CPU or know a friend who has one.


Funny, 39x came up for me a lot even on sc2, because it's only loaded like max one core, 30-40% another, 5% on the last two - i expected maybe 38x or lower, but it seemed to run at the full turbo unless presented with high load across many cores

x264 perma-37x's for me


----------



## Hurry

subscribe


----------



## sonic2911

why does my 1.64 cpuz show vid, not vcore anymore?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sonic2911*
> 
> why does my 1.64 cpuz show vid, not vcore anymore?


restart it a few times, maybe close other sensors. Restart PC if neccesary


----------



## sonic2911

restarted many times (program and PC) just 1-2 times it shows vcore -,- now just VID
HWMonitor and HWinfo don't show same vcore...so which is correct?


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Does anybody here with a 4770k want to help me test something with chess? You must have a hyperthreaded CPU, preferably a Haswell one. It is said by the developer of Houdini chess engine that HT is bad for Houdini's engine strength, but just as importantly, that the decrease in strength is not as easily measured. Often people like to measure engine speed and relative strength by looking at kilonodes per second, but in this case it is deceiving. HT is said to increase kilonodes per second but decrease the efficiency of the search, decreasing depth and driving down the strength of the engine in the end. Robert Houdart said that chess engine software is in itself poorly optimized for HT, and this applies to basically all chess engines.
> 
> I want to see if this is true with Stockfish engine. So if you have free time, I can figure things out. One major reason why I got 4670k is because HT I believe is bad for chess for engines across the board. My idea is, you use Arena 3.5 GUI, latest beta Stockfish engine, *load it up. Hash size to uhm, 512mb for example. So we'll have the engine analyze a position for a fixed amount of time and look at the ending search depth and how long it took to get to that depth. And we might have to run this a few times, possibly with different positions to hit the nail in the common*.
> 
> If HT is as detrimental to engine strength for Houdini as it is for Stockfish, we should see a higher total nodes searched on HT on, but lower search depth. This means the engine searched for more stuff, but the search ended up with less results. Kind of like having a higher frequency on a CPU but a lower benchmark score due to having crappier IPC.


Need better instructions, put computer into microwave, now won't boot!!

No idea if this is what you're after, the hash size does not match the defined 512MB, right click to make bigger.


Spoiler: 4-Core:









Spoiler: 8-Core:


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sonic2911*
> 
> restarted many times (program and PC) just 1-2 times it shows vcore -,- now just VID
> HWMonitor and HWinfo don't show same vcore...so which is correct?


hwinfo

I've only seen cpu-z stay bugged like that when using mobo software like easytune or GTL, or multiple programs accessing the sensors


----------



## sonic2911

not using anything above, just cpuz only. But it's fine now, because of the stupid avast @[email protected]


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Need better instructions, put computer into microwave, now won't boot!!
> 
> No idea if this is what you're after, the hash size does not match the defined 512MB, right click to make bigger.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 4-Core:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 8-Core:


Thanks!

It's roughly the same as 512mb. As long as it's not like 256 or 1024mb you've done it correctly.

Your results look interesting to me. I'll go discuss it on the chess forums. The next time I get a CPU I will get a HT enabled one. The normal method of testing which engine is better is to run a "tournament" of 2 engines, and then see which has a higher score after a set amount of games - The problem with HT testing is, I can't do that because HT is either applied to both engines or none of them because it's set in the BIOS. If I go to an engine in Task Manager and set core affinity to 4, would that force the CPU to use only real cores?

Oh, and the default color scheme for Arena hurts my eyes, don't know about you.


----------



## Svarog

Any chance anyone else here playing Diablo 3 a lot and experiencing 124 BSODs quite often?

I'm running my 4770K at 4,5 GHz with 1.19 Voltage. Everything else is left auto/default, and this OC passes OCCT Linpack + AVX for hours.

Only Diablo 3 seems to be causing this.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Svarog*
> 
> Any chance anyone else here playing Diablo 3 a lot and experiencing 124 BSODs quite often?
> 
> I'm running my 4770K at 4,5 GHz with 1.19 Voltage. Everything else is left auto/default, and this OC passes OCCT Linpack + AVX for hours.
> 
> Only Diablo 3 seems to be causing this.


124 mean you need more vcore. I mean you stil have a good chip. Give it 1.2. you are very close if you are passing the stress tests. Gaming can be a different type of load than stress tests alone.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Svarog*
> 
> Any chance anyone else here playing Diablo 3 a lot and experiencing 124 BSODs quite often?
> 
> I'm running my 4770K at 4,5 GHz with 1.19 Voltage. Everything else is left auto/default, and this OC passes OCCT Linpack + AVX for hours.
> 
> Only Diablo 3 seems to be causing this.


Manually set uncore/cache to 33x with 1.15v or 1.2v, if that does not fix it, add 0.02vcore and see if it goes away


----------



## Svarog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> 124 mean you need more vcore. I mean you stil have a good chip. Give it 1.2. you are very close if you are passing the stress tests. Gaming can be a different type of load than stress tests alone.


Well i started at 1.175 vcore, adding more doesn't seem to help.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Manually set uncore/cache to 33x with 1.15v or 1.2v, if that does not fix it, add 0.02vcore and see if it goes away


Ill give that a go seeing my uncore is at 35.

Previously i also had LLC at Extreme, VRIN at 1.8 and RING at 1.1, but none of this made a difference.

I'm on a new board aswell, i had the Z87X-OC which had the same issues in D3. (but that's not the reason i replaced it)

As a last resort i can try without HT.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Svarog*
> 
> Well i started at 1.175 vcore, adding more doesn't seem to help.
> Ill give that a go seeing my uncore is at 35.


If it's at 35, it's at 40. That's why everybody says to manually set 33


----------



## Svarog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> If it's at 35, it's at 40. That's why everybody says to manually set 33


Will soon find out if it did the trick


----------



## BoredErica

New guide update:

4/6/2014

-Charting form now includes me asking whether CPU is Malay or Costa chip.

-Input voltage section has some revisions.

-Edited delidding info.

-Removed the line repeated where I said, set xmp off even if it's 1600.

-Added info on Prime95 stopping while stressing.

-Added 'ram voltage' column to charting form.

-x264 download now includeds AVsynth and batch file in one download

-x264 loop exe updated.

-Override = Manual voltage noted.

-Chart average voltage values now rounds to 3rd decimal place.

-Added info about Gigabyte's ridiculous uncore ramping to x40 when set to stock.

-Added more in-depth info on power states.

-Added a quick note on Asus bios version.

-Ring bus benchmark spoiler title changed to "Ring Bus Doesn't Matter [Evidence]

Original information I wrote down:

Quote:


> 800mhz Idle Speed:
> 
> On MSI G45 Gaming, this is brought about by two things and both must be done to get this idle clock speed. First in the bios the multiplier mode must be set to 'variable' instead of 'fixed'. Second, in Windows, your power plan settings must be set to 'balanced'. You must restart for the change in power plan settings to take effect.
> 
> What you see upon restart is, when you open up CPUZ or HWinfo, the speed on idle reads x34. (For 4670k as that is its default speed.) You have to wait about 65 seconds for the 800mhz speed to kick in. Again, that's 65 seconds from boot to desktop. So give it a little while. That x34 will turn to x8.
> 
> Testing showed NO DIFFERENCE in idle power draw at 800mhz vs 4300mhz. In other words, setting multiplier mode to variable and windows power option to balanced vs fixed/high performance power setting made no difference in terms of idle power draw.
> 
> Testing showed NO DIFFERENCE in benchmark results with 800mhz idle clock vs 4300 mhz idle clock. In other words, no measurable power savings are gained from getting 800mhz idle vs 4300mhz idle clock but no negative effects occur either. Tests are done for C states vs no C state settings and it showed NO DIFFERENCE in benchmark results. This means you may set C states on with impunity. You will not receive a performance penalty.
> 
> This once again points to adaptive voltage mode being a useless mode. This is why Gigabyte owners never felt they are missing any power saving features because they weren't, even though their motherboard never had an adaptive mode option.


Of course, later on I found out the other mobos need adaptive for low idle voltage. The guide version of this info has been corrected for this revelation.

Charting will be done... soon.

My future planned update for the guide is a simplification. I'm trying to make the guide a bit less wordy and easier to understand. Not 100% sure exactly how I will change the sections but I'll figure it out.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Need better instructions, put computer into microwave, now won't boot!!
> 
> No idea if this is what you're after, the hash size does not match the defined 512MB, right click to make bigger.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 4-Core:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 8-Core:


BTW, can you try again but with a longer time control this time? Like if we run starting position, 30 minutes or 1 hour for the analysis for the 4 core and another 30 minutes to 1 hour for analysis of the 8 core. And different positions would help too. Do as much as you feel like doing.


----------



## Mysterion90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> If it's at 35, it's at 40. That's why everybody says to manually set 33


Is that restricted to certain motherboards or a general thing?

How would you guys estimate chances of getting a 4770k or 4670k which can do 46x core with <=1.3v?

My Costa Rica i5-4670k is pretty underwhelming. 44x core, 40x cache at 1.3vcore, 1.85 vccin and 1.12 vring.

For 45x core it already needs 1.4 vcore and 2.0 vccin.

I would love to have one that can do 46x or more core multiplier. I'm willing to go up to 1.35vcore and 2.0 vccin for 24/7 since cooling isn't the issue.

But 1.4vcore doesn't feel good even if temps are ok


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> My Costa Rica i5-4670k is pretty underwhelming. 44x core, 40x cache at 1.3vcore, 1.85 vccin and 1.12 vring.
> 
> For 45x core it already needs 1.4 vcore and 2.0 vccin.


0.1vcore for 100mhz? wat
Quote:


> Is that restricted to certain motherboards or a general thing?


Giga turbo's, not sure about others. I think some others do, and the base value that turbo's is different for 4770k and 4670k so it's best to set 33 while testing/stabilizing and then adjust after

As for chances of getting a [email protected] chip.. 30%? Not really sure


----------



## Mysterion90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> 0.1vcore for 100mhz? wat


It's silly right? But it's true anything below that is not stable at all with 45x core.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> As for chances of getting a [email protected] chip.. 30%? Not really sure


So low?`









I did read somewhere that ASUS engineers said if your chip boots with [email protected] you have a chip which is among the better 50% of chips out there. I don't know if they just meant booting or really stable with those volts.
I guess i'll need to accept my bad chip or get a preselected one everything else would be pointless..


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysterion90*
> 
> It's silly right? But it's true anything below that is not stable at all with 45x core.
> So low?`
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did read somewhere that ASUS engineers said if your chip boots with [email protected] you have a chip which is among the better 50% of chips out there. I don't know if they just meant booting or really stable with those volts.
> I guess i'll need to accept my bad chip or get a preselected one everything else would be pointless..


You can probably adjust other voltages etc. 0.1v for 100mhz is silly, 1.3 to 1.4

my 47x stable voltage is similar to my 50x boot voltage, and i don't think half of chips can boot [email protected]


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysterion90*
> 
> It's silly right? But it's true anything below that is not stable at all with 45x core.
> So low?`
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did read somewhere that ASUS engineers said if your chip boots with [email protected] you have a chip which is among the better 50% of chips out there. I don't know if they just meant booting or really stable with those volts.
> I guess i'll need to accept my bad chip or get a preselected one everything else would be pointless..


Just look at the spreadsheet in the OP. What the Asus engineers said is not true.

The median 4770K (as tracked by this thread's spreadsheet) does about 4,500MHz at 1.28v CPU Core Voltage (Vcore is usually a little higher). So your 50th percentile 4770K is 4,5GHz @ 1.28v.

I just looked at the latest chart. Here are the cumulative percentiles. The data suggest that 52.4% of 4770Ks are at 45x or below. 71.3% are at 46x or below. Etc.

42x --- 4.2%
43x --- 10.5%
44x --- 23.8%
45x --- 52.4%
46x --- 71.3%
47x --- 86.0%
48x --- 93.7%
49x --- 96.5%
50x --- 98.6%
>50x -- 99.3%

Here's a histogram of the frequencies based on 142 samples:


----------



## Mysterion90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> You can probably adjust other voltages etc. 0.1v for 100mhz is silly, 1.3 to 1.4


I did try various settings, i played with the vccin, vring, ring ratio, i tried +0.025 sa and +0.030 vtt but nothing helped. I really tried almost all vcore settings between 1.3 and 1.4 but under 1.35 i get an instant reboot in prime95 with 1344k and almost on all other ftt lenghts. At 1.4 it was running 30min stable and then i stopped so i don't even know if it is stable at 1.4v

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> my 47x stable voltage is similar to my 50x boot voltage, and i don't think half of chips can boot [email protected]


This is just what i read, but I also don't half the chips can do that. Mine certainly can't.

But of course in no way they could have tested enough chips to be able to give a general conclusion and if they tested many CPUs from the same batch their results would be flawed anyway.

edit: Thanks for clearing it up, coelacanth


----------



## Marc79

Might as well post my overclcok, seems like an average chip. Haven't pushed further as this thing gets pretty hot.

Username: Marc79
CPU Model: 4770k
Core Multiplier: x45
CPU VID: 1.270 vid
Vcore: 1.280 vcore
Uncore Multiplier: x39
Uncore Voltage: auto
Cooling Solution: H110
Stability Test: Battlefield 10+, GTA IV 10+, AIDA 6 hours, RealBench2.1
Batch Number: MALAY L310B493
Ram Speed: 1600Mhz 9-9-9-24
Ram Voltage: 1.5v
Input Voltage: 1.8v
LLC Setting: auto
Motherboard: Asus Hero


----------



## treome

Returning my chip. I'll let you guys know how the next 1 does.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *treome*
> 
> Returning my chip. I'll let you guys know how the next 1 does.


The [email protected] chip? Man you must feel like an idiot if you flip that coin and it lands the wrong way lol


----------



## treome

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> The [email protected] chip? Man you must feel like an idiot if you flip that coin and it lands the wrong way lol


Gotta keep flipping that coin till it lands in your favor


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> The [email protected] chip? Man you must feel like an idiot if you flip that coin and it lands the wrong way lol


Me with 3770k, first one wasn't bad, & looked even better compared to the next 8 I got.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *treome*
> 
> Gotta keep flipping that coin till it lands in your favor


Chances are though that you'd need three chips to have one better than the first one. Not sure what they cost over there, but a 4770k is about $400 in uk money, used to be $450 - at that point wouldn't you just get a 4930k?


----------



## treome

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *treome*
> 
> I bought mine for $200 Black Friday. I have Intel tuning plan so just going to exchange it through intel.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Chances are though that you'd need three chips to have one better than the first one. Not sure what they cost over there, but a 4770k is about $400 in uk money, used to be $450 - at that point wouldn't you just get a 4930k?


I bought mine for $200 Black Friday. I have Intel tuning plan so just going to exchange it through intel.


----------



## Arxontas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Chances are though that you'd need three chips to have one better than the first one. Not sure what they cost over there, but a 4770k is about $400 in uk money, used to be $450 - at that point wouldn't you just get a 4930k?


It's even more expensive here. A 4770k sells for 300 euro, that is to say $414 and some sell it for 320 euro. I bought mine 323 euro back in December, i.e. $445.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> BTW, can you try again but with a longer time control this time? Like if we run starting position, 30 minutes or 1 hour for the analysis for the 4 core and another 30 minutes to 1 hour for analysis of the 8 core. And different positions would help too. Do as much as you feel like doing.


I ran it for 40mins. The 8 core run is more stable temp-wise and is 10% warmer all run. Regarding different position, I don't know what there is. I went to the position tab, chose horse and pressed ok - after 5mins I didn't see a difference compared to the previous 5min run I posted yesterday, so I stopped it.


Spoiler: 4-core:









Spoiler: 8-core:


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> I ran it for 40mins. The 8 core run is more stable temp-wise and is 10% warmer all run. Regarding different position, I don't know what there is. I went to the position tab, chose horse and pressed ok - after 5mins I didn't see a difference compared to the previous 5min run I posted yesterday, so I stopped it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 4-core:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 8-core:


On your CPU it is showing that HT increases depth which I did not expect. Now it looks like it is possible that HT is bad for Houdini engine but somehow good for Stockfish. That's unfortunate for me.

By different position I'm talking about something relatively different like this:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sicilian_Defence,_Najdorf_Variation
First picture in that page is white's turn to move.

Then I have to consider the fact that maybe I borked by chess strength by not getting HT...

Oh, and thank you for the help!

--

Anybody know... if I have HT on and I set core affinity for a program to 4 cores, will it run on 4 real cores or 2 real and 2 simulated cores?


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marc79*
> 
> Might as well post my overclcok, seems like an average chip. Haven't pushed further as this thing gets pretty hot.
> 
> Username: Marc79
> CPU Model: 4770k
> Core Multiplier: x45
> CPU VID: 1.270 vid
> Vcore: 1.280 vcore
> Uncore Multiplier: x39
> Uncore Voltage: auto
> Cooling Solution: H110
> Stability Test: Battlefield 10+, GTA IV 10+, AIDA 6 hours, RealBench2.1
> Batch Number: MALAY L310B493
> Ram Speed: 1600Mhz 9-9-9-24
> Ram Voltage: 1.5v
> Input Voltage: 1.8v
> LLC Setting: auto
> Motherboard: Asus Hero


A little better than the median 4770K. You achieved at 1.27v what the median chip achieves at 1.28v.


----------



## treome

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *treome*
> 
> Returning my chip. I'll let you guys know how the next 1 does.


I decided to mess with the BCLK strap as a last ditch effort. Currently doing 4.6 @ 1.320v with 1.25 BCLK strap and x37 multi IBT 10 standard stable. I'll continue testing.


----------



## angelotti

Who is up for a x264 test run ? Just for 4770's (with HT on).
*Cyro999* ?!?, since you know how to modify the batch...

I'm in the process of repacking the test (with a few modifications and an 64bit version only) and i want to know if i should make HT / non-HT batches separately.
All you have to do is add '*--threads 8*' after '*--crf 18*' to look like this: ..._x264-%bit2run% --quiet --preset slower --crf 18 *--threads 8* --rc-lookahead 80_..., and run one loop with it and one without it (the default batch) while logging with HWiNFO.
Then compare the two logs and see if it makes a significant difference (FPS, load and temperature wise).

This setting tells x264.exe to use 8 threads vs the default setting '0' which means 1.5 of the available cores which means 12 threads for 4770's. And i suspect this might add some leasure time on the stress since this test has no avisynth scripts like deinterlacing, adjusting brightness, removing noise, fading etc..


----------



## hasukka

Thanks for the info about MSI G45 Gaming mobo and Adaptive voltages, much appreciated.

Been running 4.4ghz Core 4.1 Ring, both with Adaptive voltages (Vcore 1.19, Vring 1.14), will surely be switching back to Manual settings. I read through your instructions about power saving, but can you explain how did you get the Voltages to drop on idle with both Volts on manual?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angelotti*
> 
> Who is up for a x264 test run ? Just for 4770's (with HT on).
> *Cyro999* ?!?, since you know how to modify the batch...
> 
> I'm in the process of repacking the test (with a few modifications and an 64bit version only) and i want to know if i should make HT / non-HT batches separately.
> All you have to do is add '*--threads 8*' after '*--crf 18*' to look like this: ..._x264-%bit2run% --quiet --preset slower --crf 18 *--threads 8* --rc-lookahead 80_..., and run one loop with it and one without it (the default batch) while logging with HWiNFO.
> Then compare the two logs and see if it makes a significant difference (FPS, load and temperature wise).
> 
> This setting tells x264.exe to use 8 threads vs the default setting '0' which means 1.5 of the available cores which means 12 threads for 4770's. And i suspect this might add some leasure time on the stress since this test has no avisynth scripts like deinterlacing, adjusting brightness, removing noise, fading etc..


Sure, gimme a few hours (birthday and new nvidia driver)


----------



## angelotti

Happy Birthday !
And best wishes..


----------



## SgtRotty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hasukka*
> 
> Thanks for the info about MSI G45 Gaming mobo and Adaptive voltages, much appreciated.
> 
> Been running 4.4ghz Core 4.1 Ring, both with Adaptive voltages (Vcore 1.19, Vring 1.14), will surely be switching back to Manual settings. I read through your instructions about power saving, but can you explain how did you get the Voltages to drop on idle with both Volts on manual?


Cstates enabled. c1,c3,c6 will lower at idle. c7, c7s if u have the right psu to drop that low. I personally dont use manual anymore, i think adaptive scales better up and down with the multipliers better than manual. i only play bf4 so it never spikes super high volts for me when running adaptive.


----------



## schlonzo

Please add my results to your chart









Sadly, its just 4,4Ghz. :/
I don't want to use more voltage than 1.3 and I'm really on the limit here with my CPU and UNCORE. Have been stable @ 4,6 with an older Prime95, but with the new Version and small FFT, i had to use x44.

Username: schlonzo
CPU Model: 4770K
Core Multiplier: 44
CPU VID: 1,7
Vcore: 1,3
Uncore Multiplier: 39
Uncore Voltage: 1,0
Cooling Solution: Noctua DH-14 / delidded
Stability Test: Prime95 27.9: 13h Blend (max. 77°C) & 2h small FFT (max. 95°C)
Batch Number: Costa Rica
Ram Speed: 2400 12:13:13:36 || G.Skill Trident X 2x8GB
Ram Voltage: 1,65
Input Voltage: 1,7
LLC Setting: AUTO
Motherboard: ASRock Z87M Extreme 4


----------



## SgtRotty

Username: SgtRotty
CPU Model: 4770k
Core Multiplier: 43
CPU VID: 1.220
Vcore: 1.240
Uncore Multiplier: 43
Uncore Voltage: 1.220
Cooling Solution: h100 push/pull
Stability Test: bf4,bf3
Batch Number: L312B534 malaysia
Ram Speed: 2400 gskillz xtrident 4x4gb xmp1
Ram Voltage: 1.650-1.665
Input Voltage: 1.850
LLC Setting: %100
Motherboard: Z87-G45 [bios1.7]
System Agent:+250
AIO:+150
DIO:+150
Nondelidded

this is my latest and greatest updated. mine scales as follows:

1.220-43x
1.270-44x
1.320-45x
1.370-46x
1.420-47x

i saw no difference between 47x and 43x for playing bf4. except temps...


----------



## mbakalski

Greetings, All!

Here is my Haswell experience thus far:

*CPU Model: 4670k - sold/replaced with 4770k*
Core Multiplier: 44
CPU VID: 1.3-ish
Motherboard: Z87-G65 [bios1.8]

*CPU Model: 4770k - replaced with a new 4770k, after failed delid*
Batch - L318 Malay
Core Multiplier: 44
Ring Multiplier:40
CPU Vcore: 1.34
Ring Voltage 1.20
VRIN: 1.95
Motherboard: Z87-G65 [bios1.9]

The latest 4770k seems to be much better than my 2 previous chips, although it is still nothing crazy.
So far I have tested the settings below and it seems stable (p95, Small FFTs 1 hour). I need to play around with it some more and fine tune it.

I am also using an older version of p95 so I need to update and retest.

*Core Multiplier: 39*
Vcore: Auto/ (HWINFO 1.127)
Uncore Multiplier: Auto
Uncore Voltage: Auto
Cooling Solution: Custom Loop
Stability Test: p95 Small FFTs 1 hour
*Batch Number: 3333C Costa Rica - above average results on HWbot. I was lucky my local Microcenter let me pick through their stock*
Ram Speed: 1866 Dominator GT 2x4GB
Ram Voltage: 1.504V
Input Voltage: Stock (HWinfo 1.776)
LLC Setting: Auto
Motherboard: Z87-G45 [bios1.9]
System Agent: Auto
AIO: Auto
DIO: Auto
Nondelidded

*Core Multiplier: 44*
Vcore: 1.185
Uncore Multiplier: 35
Uncore Voltage: Auto
Ram Voltage: 1.504V
Input Voltage: 1.845
LLC Setting: Auto
System Agent: Auto
AIO: Auto
DIO: Auto

*Core Multiplier: 45*
Vcore: 1.240
Uncore Multiplier: 35
Uncore Voltage: Auto
Ram Voltage: 1.504V
Input Voltage: 1.875
LLC Setting: Auto
System Agent: Auto
AIO: Auto
DIO: Auto

It took the chip 1.3Vcore/1.95VRIN to get into windows and be able to browse around at 4.6 ( it was getting late and I was pretty tired so I didn't test much). I will stabilize 4.4 an 4.5 before I attempt to go at 4.6 and above. Temps and voltage are acceptable at 4.5 (much more so than my previous 4770k) so I am pretty happy. again these are rather "dirty overclocks", so I will clean up, retest, take screenshots and update.


----------



## hasukka

btw, should I disable C-States while I stress test with IBT? Different opinions about the C-States and OC stress testing floating around the internets.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hasukka*
> 
> btw, should I disable C-States while I stress test with IBT? Different opinions about the C-States and OC stress testing floating around the internets.


Stress with the same settings you plan to run 24/7.


----------



## ham4ever

heey
i am trying to OC 4670k

so far i tried alot but always end up bluescreen while playing BF3

so i started all over with :

Batch - L314B405 Malay
Core Multiplier: 42
Ring Multiplier:35
VID in bios was set : 1.176v
CPU Vcore in system: 1.188v
Ring Voltage auto
VRIN: auto in bios / in system 1.764V
Motherboard: GA-Z87-HD3 ( bios F6)
RAM voltage : 1.500V

and AIDA64 test for 1 hour temp reached 77 C



i did test with IBT stress level High and temp reached = 90 C


















i am still trying to set more voltages to manual and tune stuff lil bit

what you guys think of this OC i had ?


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ham4ever*
> 
> heey
> i am trying to OC 4670k
> 
> so far i tried alot but always end up bluescreen while playing BF3
> 
> so i started all over with :
> 
> Batch - L314B405 Malay
> Core Multiplier: 42
> Ring Multiplier:35
> VID in bios was set : 1.176v
> CPU Vcore in system: 1.188v
> Ring Voltage auto
> VRIN: auto in bios / in system 1.764V
> Motherboard: GA-Z87-HD3 ( bios F6)
> RAM voltage : 1.500V
> 
> and AIDA64 test for 1 hour temp reached 77 C
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i did test with IBT stress level High and temp reached = 90 C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i am still trying to set more voltages to manual and tune stuff lil bit
> 
> what you guys think of this OC i had ?


Are you running Adaptive on CPU Core Voltage or CPU Cache Voltage?

What CPU cooler do you have?


----------



## ham4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> Are you running Adaptive on CPU Core Voltage or CPU Cache Voltage?
> 
> What CPU cooler do you have?


i am using Scythe Mugen 4 PCGH-Edition CPU cooler.

i dont think i have Adaptive in gigabyte.
what is called in gigabyte motherboard ?


----------



## bern43

Working on my 4770K. Much more frustrating (fun?) than Sandy Bridge. With Sandy Bridge I could tell if I was going in the right direction. A little more vcore and the stress test would last longer. That doesn't seem to be the case with Haswell. Have other people experienced this also? Do you just hit a point where you're stable, but before then stress tests crash randomly at any given time?

Right now I'm at 1.316 vcore, 1.9 vccin, 1.2 cache voltage for 4.4 with a 35 cache ratio. Memory at 1600. Using Prime 28.5 for initial testing (I know I'm old fashioned).


----------



## BenJaminJr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bern43*
> 
> Working on my 4770K. Much more frustrating (fun?) than Sandy Bridge. With Sandy Bridge I could tell if I was going in the right direction. A little more vcore and the stress test would last longer. That doesn't seem to be the case with Haswell. Have other people experienced this also? Do you just hit a point where you're stable, but before then stress tests crash randomly at any given time?
> 
> Right now I'm at 1.316 vcore, 1.9 vccin, 1.2 cache voltage for 4.4 with a 35 cache ratio. Memory at 1600. Using Prime 28.5 for initial testing (I know I'm old fashioned).


Try going 1:1 with the cache and vcore, even if the voltage gets 'high', then drop down cache multiplier and voltage, and finally vcore. That's what I did.


----------



## morbid_bean

I am not sure if I just have a poor chip, or I don't have my settings right looking for some assistance with my OC.

*4670k / CM EVO 212 on an ASRock z87 Extreme4 *

Here is the best stable OC I was able to achieve without bumping up over 1.3v (4.4Ghz not possible under 1.3v) :

*4.3Ghz*

*Multiplier 43*

*VCore Override Voltage - 1.290*

*Cache Voltage - 1.240*

All other settings default, Voltages are set on Override, not adaptive.

Should there be other possible changes I could make? 4.3Ghz @ 1.29v seems like a pretty crappy OC.


----------



## BenJaminJr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morbid_bean*
> 
> I am not sure if I just have a poor chip, or I don't have my settings right looking for some assistance with my OC.
> 
> *4670k / CM EVO 212 on an ASRock z87 Extreme4 *
> 
> Here is the best stable OC I was able to achieve without bumping up over 1.3v (4.4Ghz not possible under 1.3v) :
> 
> *4.3Ghz*
> *Multiplier 43*
> *VCore Override Voltage - 1.290*
> *Cache Voltage - 1.240*
> 
> All other settings default, Voltages are set on Override, not adaptive.
> 
> Should there be other possible changes I could make? 4.3Ghz @ 1.29v seems like a pretty crappy OC.


What are your temps?


----------



## angelotti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morbid_bean*
> 
> I am not sure if I just have a poor chip, or I don't have my settings right looking for some assistance with my OC.
> 
> *4670k / CM EVO 212 on an ASRock z87 Extreme4 *
> 
> Here is the best stable OC I was able to achieve without bumping up over 1.3v (4.4Ghz not possible under 1.3v) :
> 
> *4.3Ghz*
> *Multiplier 43*
> *VCore Override Voltage - 1.290*
> *Cache Voltage - 1.240*
> 
> All other settings default, Voltages are set on Override, not adaptive.
> Should there be other possible changes I could make? 4.3Ghz @ 1.29v seems like a pretty crappy OC.


Unless you have a "cherry picked" cpu, it's unlikely you'll get above 44 on asrock boards. You can see this on various forums if you google it.
Here's a replay from a few days ago that i made for another asrock board owner : http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-guide-with-statistics/11630#post_22061573

I can do 43 at 1.310V for everyday usage, but crash in less than 10 min under prime.
I also tried 44 at 1.38, tested just with x264 and it crashes after two or three loops.

You can try raising the input voltage to 1.95/2.0V, disable C-States until you find the cpu/MB limit, set LLC to 2 or even 1..., and even disable spread spectrum, integrated vr faults and enable internal pll overvoltage.

None of these are necessary on asus, gigabyte or msi boards (at least for multipliers lower than 44), but i've seen these recommended for asrock boards.

Except for VCCIN to 1.95/2V none of the above helped me, but you can try.
Also, while testing for 43 at 1.31/1.32V i noticed that if i enabled both C6 and C7 states, i crash under prime within 4 or 5 seconds.


----------



## schlonzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angelotti*
> 
> I'm sorry to burst your bubble, but *you do have* a crappy board.
> I have the same board, and there are a few things that show it's "quality" (or rather the lack of it).
> First, after two months the first sata port is gone. It "died" on it's own. I checked with 4 drives (of which 2 ssd's) and half of dozen cables.
> 
> Second, the onboard audio is crap!, much worse than 'bog standard' xonar dg. They advertised it to be superior to standard onboard audio through it's ALC1150 and two amps but the reality of it is, that the sound is muddy at low volume and at high volume it's mostly noise (especially the treble).
> 
> Third, and this is more pertinent to this thread, the OC unfriendliness of the board (probably due to the cheapness of the components).
> - Even at 4.1GHz @ 1.220V i need 1.9V VCCIN!, if i drop it to 1.850V it will bsod after few minutes.
> - The lack of 'one to five' settings for the LLC that are present on the "non M" asrock boards, replaced with 'enable/disable'. If it had the same physical components as the "non M" boards, than it should have had the same settings for LLC.
> - Any change to the multiplier or voltage or cache or ram etc.., will automatically set the LLC to disable (equivalent to 'one') and also, automatically change the input to manual @ 1.9V.
> - It doesn't have an Vcore sensor implemented (i think for the entire 1150 line).
> 
> Another thing that *might* be related to this board (*since i heave not read about this anywhere else*):
> I was trying the "cache on stock at 1.15V" that was recommended by the OP (only that i had it set to 1.2V) for my 4.2GHz OC, and could not reach stability even at 1.310 VID. So i thought of ramping the cache voltage to 1.250V (still at stock '3.4') for 4.2 multi, only this time i went back to 1.250 VID and it took more then an hour to crash.
> Tested some more, and i ended up at [email protected] adaptive (on manual i need 1.280V) and the cache at [email protected] (adaptive).
> 
> *The conclusion is: for my [email protected] i needed cache at 1.25x regardless whether at 34 or 40 multiplier.*


Yeah, I noticed this missing LLC Settings. Z87M Extreme 4 here. But they just matter if you use adaptive VCCIN, right?
And yes, the missing sensor really sucks!

It seems you had bad luck with your ASRock.
My board is stable with 1,7V VCCIN @ 4,4 GHz

But I even BSOD with an UNCORE of 40 - at 1,2V RING; 1,9VCCIN. And then I get like 100°C with Prime small FFT.








On the other hand, my chip won't do 4,5GHz with UNCORE x34 and 1,3VCORE; 1,2V RING and 2,1VCCIN.
So I guess I'm done here.

Yes, the ASROCK Z87M Extreme 4 is a budget boad, but full overclocking capability for 90€ is a nice deal








In the end, it comes down to the Haswell CPU.


----------



## angelotti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schlonzo*
> 
> ...
> Yes, the ASROCK Z87M Extreme 4 is a budget boad, but full overclocking capability for 90€ is a nice deal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the end, it comes down to the Haswell CPU.


125€ here. There's a 24% VAT plus the 'extra extra' for the importer and more extra for the retailer.


----------



## morbid_bean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BenJaminJr*
> 
> What are your temps?


Temps seem to be about normal. 30-34c Idle Ive seen it reach as high as 80-85 running Prime.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angelotti*
> 
> Unless you have a "cherry picked" cpu, it's unlikely you'll get above 44 on asrock boards. You can see this on various forums if you google it.
> Here's a replay from a few days ago that i made for another asrock board owner : http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-guide-with-statistics/11630#post_22061573
> 
> I can do 43 at 1.310V for everyday usage, but crash in less than 10 min under prime.
> I also tried 44 at 1.38, tested just with x264 and it crashes after two or three loops.
> 
> You can try raising the input voltage to 1.95/2.0V, disable C-States until you find the cpu/MB limit, set LLC to 2 or even 1..., and even disable spread spectrum, integrated vr faults and enable internal pll overvoltage.
> 
> None of these are necessary on asus, gigabyte or msi boards (at least for multipliers lower than 44), but i've seen these recommended for asrock boards.
> 
> Except for VCCIN to 1.95/2V none of the above helped me, but you can try.
> Also, while testing for 43 at 1.31/1.32V i noticed that if i enabled both C6 and C7 states, i crash under prime within 4 or 5 seconds.


excellent thanks for the reply. I will give some of these a shot!


----------



## mbakalski

Username: mbakalski
CPU Model: 4770k
Core Multiplier: 45
CPU VID: 1.245
Vcore: 1.272
Uncore Multiplier: 39
Uncore Voltage: 1.220
Cooling Solution: Custom Loop
Stability Test: p95 Small FFTs 1 hr/IBT High - 10 pass/ BF4
Batch Number: 3333C Costa Rica
Ram Speed: 1866 Corsair Dominator GT 2x4GB
Ram Voltage: 1.50
Input Voltage: 1.92
LLC Setting: Auto
Motherboard: Z87-G65 [bios1.9]
System Agent:+.100v
AIO:+.100v
DIO:+100v
Nondelidded

I might try for more if I ever pop the lid open. Seems like a decent/a little better than average chip.


----------



## angelotti

*I made some updates to the x264 Stability Test.*

*http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-guide-with-statistics/10980#post_21941059*


----------



## Cyro999

I'l try out the threads thing sometime soon - should i do it from that 64 bit download?


----------



## angelotti

I added the '8 threads' option already, in both packages. But i still don't know what effect it has on HT cpu's.
On my 4670k there is a small difference, but it's marginal. Get the 64bit version and make a copy of your preferred batch (any of the 8 threads ones) and remove the *' --threads 8'* (from the copied one) to look like this: "*...--preset slower --crf 18 --rc-lookahead 80...*"
Run one loop of each while logging, and compare the two.

I included the 32/64bit version, just in case..
I really don't see why would anybody who overclocks a modern cpu, use a 32bit OS.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angelotti*
> 
> *I made some updates to the x264 Stability Test.*
> 
> *http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-guide-with-statistics/10980#post_21941059*


You have both --threads N and --threads auto in the command line, where N = some number you think you are running, but think it actually uses auto. I counted the number of threads and it remains the same - 23, no matter what N is, so auto seems to override.

If I take that (--threads auto) out of the command line, then the number of threads change with N.

With this fix,

With auto it runs 23 threads on my 4770k
With 8 it runs 19
With 4 it runs 15

Performance with 4 is pretty slow. I think auto is the best, though 16 (4 above auto) seems pretty good.

I also put in some runtime date and time stamps at start, end and each loop, made the number of threads a input variable ,and just hard-wired in 64 bit.

Here is the snippet of the bat file for normal priority, log with the changes:
You need the second setlocal ... line to get the time and date at runtime instead of when the bat was opened

@echo off

setlocal enabledelayedexpansion

cls
pushd "%CD%\test"

echo x264 Stability Test.
echo

echo.

:start
echo.
echo Enter a name for the log file.
set /p target=
echo.
set /p numpass="Number of runs:"
set /p threads="Number of threads:"
echo.
echo Test will use %threads% threads and %numpass% passes.
echo.

REM set opencl="--opencl"

:echo.
echo.
echo Running Stability Test in %numpass% loops
echo

for /L %%n in (1,1,%numpass%) do (
echo.
echo --- Loop %%n !DATE! !TIME! ----
start /normal /b x264-64 --quiet --preset slower --crf 18 --threads %threads% --rc-lookahead 80 --aq-strength 1.5 --merange 32 --direct spatial --subme 10 --psy-rd 1.5:0 --video-filter crop:0,140,0,140/resize:width=1916,height=798,method=lanczos4 --thread-input --output "encode.mkv" "test-1080p.mp4" --aud %opencl% 2>&1 | tee run1pass2loop%%n.log
echo.
)

:analyze-new
echo x264 Stability Test Results >> "x264_log-%target%.rtf"
echo. >> "x264_log-%target%.rtf"
echo x264 Info >> "x264_log-%target%.rtf"
echo version: r2409 >> "x264_log-%target%.rtf"
echo architecture: %bit2run%-bit >> "x264_log-%target%.rtf"
echo ========================== >> "x264_log-%target%.rtf"
echo. >> "x264_log-%target%.rtf"
for /L %%n in (1,1,%numpass%) do (
grep -U "encoded" run1pass2loop%%n.log >> "x264_log-%target%.rtf"
)

:end

echo --- Done !DATE! !TIME! ---


----------



## GeneO

@Angelotti

Here is a corrected (for threads) and slightly improved no-log, normal priority bat

The original no log actually wrote a log file in the test folder (the file specified in the tee). I have it tee to the NUL device, so it doesn't write anything to the disk. This may run a little faster and hotter.

I also made the priority a parameter in the script so you can change it to high if you want by editing the file.
You can also un-remark (remove preceeding REM) the opencl parameter and it will use open cl.

The two user inputs are threads and loops. for threads you can enter either a number or auto

@echo off
setlocal enabledelayedexpansion

cls
pushd "%CD%\test"

echo x264 Stability Test.
echo

echo.

set /p numpass="Number of runs:"
set /p threads="Number of threads:"
echo.

REM set opencl="--opencl"
set prio=normal

echo.
echo Running Test with %numpass% loops, %threads% threads, and %prio% priority with opencl=%opencl%
echo.
for /L %%n in (1,1,%numpass%) do (
echo.
echo --- Loop %%n !DATE! !TIME! ----
start /%prio% /b x264-64 --quiet --preset slower --crf 18 --threads %threads% --rc-lookahead 80 --aq-strength 1.5 --merange 32 --direct spatial --subme 10 --psy-rd 1.5:0 --video-filter crop:0,140,0,140/resize:width=1916,height=798,method=lanczos4 --thread-input --output "encode.mkv" "test-1080p.mp4" --aud %opencl% | tee NUL
echo.
)

echo --- Done !DATE! !TIME! ---

:clean-up
ping 127.0.0.1 -n 5 -w 1000 >NUL 2>&1
del *.log >NUL 2>&1
del *.stats >NUL 2>&1
del *.mbtree >NUL 2>&1
del encode.mkv >NUL 2>&1
cd ..

echo.
echo All runs complete!
echo.
set /p target=Hit the ENTER key to exit!

:exit


----------



## angelotti

*More changes to the test, with help from 'GeneO'

http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-guide-with-statistics/10980#post_21941059*

*Discard the one i uploaded yesterday!*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> You have both --threads N and --threads auto in the command line, where N = some number you think you are running, but think it actually uses auto. I counted the number of threads and it remains the same - 23, no matter what N is, so auto seems to override.
> 
> If I take that (--threads auto) out of the command line, then the number of threads change with N.
> 
> With this fix,
> 
> With auto it runs 23 threads on my 4770k
> With 8 it runs 19
> With 4 it runs 15
> 
> Performance with 4 is pretty slow. I think auto is the best, though 16 (4 above auto) seems pretty good.
> 
> I also put in some runtime date and time stamps at start, end and each loop, made the number of threads a input variable ,and just hard-wired in 64 bit.
> 
> Here is the snippet of the bat file for normal priority, log with the changes:
> You need the second setlocal ... line to get the time and date at runtime instead of when the bat was opened
> 
> @echo off
> 
> setlocal enabledelayedexpansion
> 
> cls
> pushd "%CD%\test"
> 
> echo x264 Stability Test.
> echo echo.
> 
> :start
> echo.
> echo Enter a name for the log file.
> set /p target=
> echo.
> set /p numpass="Number of runs:"
> set /p threads="Number of threads:"
> echo.
> echo Test will use %threads% threads and %numpass% passes.
> echo.
> 
> REM set opencl="--opencl"
> 
> :echo.
> echo.
> echo Running Stability Test in %numpass% loops
> echo for /L %%n in (1,1,%numpass%) do (
> echo.
> echo --- Loop %%n !DATE! !TIME! ----
> start /normal /b x264-64 --quiet --preset slower --crf 18 --threads %threads% --rc-lookahead 80 --aq-strength 1.5 --merange 32 --direct spatial --subme 10 --psy-rd 1.5:0 --video-filter crop:0,140,0,140/resize:width=1916,height=798,method=lanczos4 --thread-input --output "encode.mkv" "test-1080p.mp4" --aud %opencl% 2>&1 | tee run1pass2loop%%n.log
> echo.
> )
> 
> :analyze-new
> echo x264 Stability Test Results >> "x264_log-%target%.rtf"
> echo. >> "x264_log-%target%.rtf"
> echo x264 Info >> "x264_log-%target%.rtf"
> echo version: r2409 >> "x264_log-%target%.rtf"
> echo architecture: %bit2run%-bit >> "x264_log-%target%.rtf"
> echo ========================== >> "x264_log-%target%.rtf"
> echo. >> "x264_log-%target%.rtf"
> for /L %%n in (1,1,%numpass%) do (
> grep -U "encoded" run1pass2loop%%n.log >> "x264_log-%target%.rtf"
> )
> 
> :end
> 
> echo --- Done !DATE! !TIME! ---
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> @Angelotti
> 
> Here is a corrected (for threads) and slightly improved no-log, normal priority bat
> 
> The original no log actually wrote a log file in the test folder (the file specified in the tee). I have it tee to the NUL device, so it doesn't write anything to the disk. This may run a little faster and hotter.
> 
> I also made the priority a parameter in the script so you can change it to high if you want by editing the file.
> You can also un-remark (remove preceeding REM) the opencl parameter and it will use open cl.
> 
> The two user inputs are threads and loops. for threads you can enter either a number or auto
> 
> @echo off
> setlocal enabledelayedexpansion
> 
> cls
> pushd "%CD%\test"
> 
> echo x264 Stability Test.
> echo
> 
> echo.
> 
> set /p numpass="Number of runs:"
> set /p threads="Number of threads:"
> echo.
> 
> REM set opencl="--opencl"
> set prio=normal
> 
> echo.
> echo Running Test with %numpass% loops, %threads% threads, and %prio% priority with opencl=%opencl%
> echo.
> for /L %%n in (1,1,%numpass%) do (
> echo.
> echo --- Loop %%n !DATE! !TIME! ----
> start /%prio% /b x264-64 --quiet --preset slower --crf 18 --threads %threads% --rc-lookahead 80 --aq-strength 1.5 --merange 32 --direct spatial --subme 10 --psy-rd 1.5:0 --video-filter crop:0,140,0,140/resize:width=1916,height=798,method=lanczos4 --thread-input --output "encode.mkv" "test-1080p.mp4" --aud %opencl% | tee NUL
> echo.
> )
> 
> echo --- Done !DATE! !TIME! ---
> 
> :clean-up
> ping 127.0.0.1 -n 5 -w 1000 >NUL 2>&1
> del *.log >NUL 2>&1
> del *.stats >NUL 2>&1
> del *.mbtree >NUL 2>&1
> del encode.mkv >NUL 2>&1
> cd ..
> 
> echo.
> echo All runs complete!
> echo.
> set /p target=Hit the ENTER key to exit!
> 
> :exit


Indeed, there was a '--threads auto' command.., i didn't see it. I took care of it now.

As per your recommendation, i added the possibility to choose *threads number*, *priority level* and *'date and time' stamps*.
I also corrected 'no log' versions to not generate the useless logs.

I did not, however, add the 'opencl' command, since it offloads work from the CPU to the GPU (as far as i know, only the "lookahead" command at this point). And the scope of this test is to stress the CPU as much as possible.
The introduction of opencl to the x264 is still new and immature and can lead to some incompatibilities for some GPU's/drivers.

*Thank you for your input.*

*Edit.*
By the way, those 'extra' threads you see in 'resource monitor' (or whatever else) are very light on load compared to the ones defined through the settings. They are mostly under 1%.
Which makes me wonder if there is an application that displays threads activity in CPU usage (maybe graphically ?)... I know sysinternals 'process explorer' does, but i'm not sure it does it correctly and certainly not graphically.


----------



## BoredErica

Is there any type of increase or decrease in stress, or is the update purely about settings?


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angelotti*
> 
> *Edit.*
> By the way, those 'extra' threads you see in 'resource monitor' (or whatever else) are very light on load compared to the ones defined through the settings. They are mostly under 1%.
> Which makes me wonder if there is an application that displays threads activity in CPU usage (maybe graphically ?)... I know sysinternals 'process explorer' does, but i'm not sure it does it correctly and certainly not graphically.


process explorer is what I use. I know of none that display plots, but I expect process explorer is pretty accurate. Sysinternal tools are very good.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Is there any type of increase or decrease in stress, or is the update purely about settings?


I tried 16 threads vs 12 vs 8. Ave core max temperature was the same for all. The 12 thread had 3% fps better than the 8 thread. The fps for the 12 and 16 were the same. So the default --threads = auto (=12 for a 4770) is as good as you can do.


----------



## dervladimir

Intermediate result:

Username: dervladimir
CPU Model: i5-4670K (CL under HS)
Core Multiplier: 47
CPU VID: 0.992V
Vcore: 1.385V
Uncore Multiplier: 43
Uncore Voltage: 1.300V
Cooling Solution: Custom Water
Stability Test: Lynx 0.6.5, memory 6144 and 30 runs
Batch Number: Malay, L327B895
Ram Speed: 2400MHz
Ram Voltage: 1.300V
Input Voltage: 1.880V
LLC Setting: Level 8
Motherboard: ASUS Maximus VI Formula


----------



## angelotti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Is there any type of increase or decrease in stress, or is the update purely about settings?


It's mainly about settings choices, though on my air cooled 4670 '8 vs default 6' shows a little improvement (load*** and temperature wise).
Mind you, i'm stuck at 4.2GHz.., so i'm not in the best position to make claims. Further more, according to *GeneO*, his 4770 (with whatever multi he reached) shows no improvement from 'default 12 vs to 16'.

The changes are cosmetic mostly, plus the addition of choice of 'priority level' and 'threads number' (in an attempt to reduce the number of batches). But if the latter turns out to be worthless, it can be removed.

I added the choice for threads so that those of you with HT be able to test and see if you can reach higher stress levels (temp and load***). GeneO is the first tester and as i said, he found no improvements over the default.

*** _- by load i mean 'longer 100% load' and 'less down spikes'_


----------



## BoredErica

What I'm most worried about is the fact that a few people download x264 and claims that it doesn't work for them. Hopefully now it'll work for everybody. I'll test it out soon and put it on the front page.


----------



## angelotti

If i remember correctly, those that had problems were talking about the 'avisynth' version.
This one does not have avisynth, so it works with a "bare bones" OS. All it's needed, from those with strong 'HIPS' firewall, is to be allowed the execution of the batch plus x264 executable (and for the log version, the execution of wordpad as well).

I don't know what was the purpose of the avisynth on the original 'x264 FHD Benchmark' but on the later 'x264 HD Benchmark' and on the version from the first page it does nothing. I opened the 'avs script' and it shows no filters.
It's just a hassle, installing avisynth 32bit then the 64 one.., without a reason that i can see.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dervladimir*
> 
> Intermediate result:
> 
> Username: dervladimir
> CPU Model: i5-4670K (CL under HS)
> Core Multiplier: 47
> CPU VID: 0.992V
> Vcore: 1.385V
> Uncore Multiplier: 43
> Uncore Voltage: 1.300V
> Cooling Solution: Custom Water
> Stability Test: Lynx 0.6.5, memory 6144 and 30 runs
> Batch Number: Malay, L327B895
> Ram Speed: 2400MHz
> Ram Voltage: 1.300V
> Input Voltage: 1.880V
> LLC Setting: Level 8
> Motherboard: ASUS Maximus VI Formula


ouchiessss avx2 linpack


----------



## benjamen50

Wait, 2400 MHz ram running at 1.3V? Is that right? It's just that I've never seen rams sticks run like that before.


----------



## jsx821

What do you guys think of a 24/7 OC on 4670K @ 47x core ratio / 1.445 vcore / 1.444 vid / 34x cache ratio / 1.300 cache voltage / 2.15 VCCIN ?
Full load temps peak at 77-79c after 12hrs on prime.. I have an h100i / delidded / lapped / liquid pro.
I'm probably going to keep it at 4.6ghz since temps stay under 70c, but I just wanted to see how far I could go without going over 1.450v and 80c.
Is my 4.7ghz overclock in dangerous territory?


----------



## benjamen50

That looks pretty high for comfort. I would consider that CPU voltage as degrading.


----------



## jsx821

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benjamen50*
> 
> That looks pretty high for comfort. I would consider that CPU voltage as degrading.


Yeah I just got bored and was experimenting.

Random Question- anyone know why 1/8 of my cpu-z interface is not showing up? The 'regular' CPU-Z seems to work fine.


----------



## dervladimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benjamen50*
> 
> Wait, 2400 MHz ram running at 1.3V? Is that right? It's just that I've never seen rams sticks run like that before.


Sorry, wrong, of course 1.600V
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> ouchiessss avx2 linpack


Oh yeah







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsx821*
> 
> What do you guys think of a 24/7 OC on 4670K @ 47x core ratio / 1.445 vcore / 1.444 vid / 34x cache ratio / 1.300 cache voltage / 2.15 VCCIN ?


Try not to go above 1.420V on VCore&#8230; IMHO


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsx821*
> 
> Yeah I just got bored and was experimenting.
> 
> Random Question- anyone know why 1/8 of my cpu-z interface is not showing up? The 'regular' CPU-Z seems to work fine.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That happens to me on the Asus ROG version of GPU-Z. I've never been able to figure it out. The regular version of GPU-Z works fine for me.


----------



## Barefooter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsx821*
> 
> What do you guys think of a 24/7 OC on 4670K @ 47x core ratio / 1.445 vcore / 1.444 vid / 34x cache ratio / 1.300 cache voltage / 2.15 VCCIN ?
> Full load temps peak at 77-79c after 12hrs on prime.. I have an h100i / delidded / lapped / liquid pro.
> I'm probably going to keep it at 4.6ghz since temps stay under 70c, but I just wanted to see how far I could go without going over 1.450v and 80c.
> Is my 4.7ghz overclock in dangerous territory?


Some people would be very uncomfortable with 1.44+ vcore. I've run mine that high for a short time. I need 1.415 for x47. If I had your chip I'd go down to x46 so I could have lower vcore, lower temps and peace of mind.

However a lot of people run more vcore than you are.


----------



## DrockinWV

I need a little help if someone could steer me in the right direction... I have a i7-4770k with MSI G45 mobo and have been trying to follow this guide to get started OCing my first PC, but seems all the terms are different in my OC settings in the BIOS verses what are mentioned in the steps for OCing... sorry for the noob questions but not sure where else to look. Any help is appreciated!!


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsx821*
> 
> What do you guys think of a 24/7 OC on 4670K @ 47x core ratio / 1.445 vcore / 1.444 vid / 34x cache ratio / 1.300 cache voltage / 2.15 VCCIN ?
> Full load temps peak at 77-79c after 12hrs on prime.. I have an h100i / delidded / lapped / liquid pro.
> I'm probably going to keep it at 4.6ghz since temps stay under 70c, but I just wanted to see how far I could go without going over 1.450v and 80c.
> Is my 4.7ghz overclock in dangerous territory?


How are you monitoring vcore?

It is usually ~0.02 over VID, if you have the right sensor (but lots of boards/sensors/programs are funny, i still don't have a clue how most of them work)

I think 1.5vcore for 24/7 is nuts, 1.45 is edgy - i'd probably stay below 1.4 if i wanted to hold clocks for a couple gens and sleep well at night


----------



## 808sk

can anyone help me? im getting random reboots without BSOD event ID 41 and 6008. I am oc 4.4 4670k + msi G45 mobo. vcore(override) in bios 1.25, vccin 1.950, vring on override at 1.15(x35). The vcore reads 1.272 in HWinfo though. Cstate is on auto, C1E off, cpu ratio dynamic with EIST on. I have been slowly raising the vcore to see if it would fix the random reboot issues. PSU is 2 months old and has never had this problem until i oc so i think i can rule out the psu. It reboots while on load or off load just randomly in general. i cannot replicate the problem at will.


----------



## BenJaminJr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *808sk*
> 
> can anyone help me? im getting random reboots without BSOD event ID 41 and 6008. I am oc 4.4 4670k + msi G45 mobo. vcore(override) in bios 2.25, vccin 1.950, vring on override at 1.15(x35). The vcore reads 2.272 in HWinfo though. Cstate is on auto, C1E off, cpu ratio dynamic with EIST on. I have been slowly raising the vcore to see if it would fix the random reboot issues. PSU is 2 months old and has never had this problem until i oc so i think i can rule out the psu. It reboots while on load or off load just randomly in general. i cannot replicate the problem at will.


Why is your vcore so high?


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *808sk*
> 
> can anyone help me? im getting random reboots without BSOD event ID 41 and 6008. I am oc 4.4 4670k + msi G45 mobo. vcore(override) in bios 2.25, vccin 1.950, vring on override at 1.15(x35). The vcore reads 2.272 in HWinfo though. Cstate is on auto, C1E off, cpu ratio dynamic with EIST on. I have been slowly raising the vcore to see if it would fix the random reboot issues. PSU is 2 months old and has never had this problem until i oc so i think i can rule out the psu. It reboots while on load or off load just randomly in general. i cannot replicate the problem at will.


That's a tough problem.

My first observation, your Vcore shouldn't be anywhere near 2.25v. 1.45v is about the highest you should go. Are you maybe looking at another voltage?

As far as stability, if you're not stable at 4.4GHz then go down to 43 and get that stable. Once that's stable, then go up to 44 and only change one variable at a time and retest. Only going higher on your OC once it's stable, and only changing one variable at a time is the best way to get to a stable OC.


----------



## 808sk

sorry for the error , i meant 1.272 . So there is no other way to figure out the event id 41 and 6008 issues without dropping the oc down? are you guys using cstates? does vdroop have anything to do with this?


----------



## benjamen50

Have you tried BlueScreenView (Program) to check if it's posting any blue screen dumps?


----------



## 808sk

Ive downloaded bluescreenview but when i open it, the event id or blue screen dump files dont show. In eventviewer , this is what shows

- System

- Provider

[ Name] Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-Power
[ Guid] {331C3B3A-2005-44C2-AC5E-77220C37D6B4}

EventID 41

Version 3

Level 1

Task 63

Opcode 0

Keywords 0x8000000000000002

- TimeCreated

[ SystemTime] 2014-04-10T21:24:45.919725100Z

EventRecordID 9993

Correlation

- Execution

[ ProcessID] 4
[ ThreadID] 8

Channel System

Computer SK1

- Security

[ UserID] S-1-5-18

- EventData

BugcheckCode 0
BugcheckParameter1 0x0
BugcheckParameter2 0x0
BugcheckParameter3 0x0
BugcheckParameter4 0x0
SleepInProgress 0
PowerButtonTimestamp 0
BootAppStatus 0

- System

- Provider

[ Name] EventLog

+ EventID 6008

[ Qualifiers] 32768

Level 2

Task 0

Keywords 0x80000000000000

- TimeCreated

[ SystemTime] 2014-04-10T21:24:49.000000000Z

EventRecordID 9989

Channel System

Computer SK1

Security

- EventData

5:14:53 AM
‎4/‎10/‎2014

7206

DE07040004000A0005000E0035008302DE07040004000A000A000E0035008302600900003C000000010000006009000001000000B00400000100000000000000

Binary data:

In Words

0000: 000407DE 000A0004 000E0005 02830035
0010: 000407DE 000A0004 000E000A 02830035
0020: 00000960 0000003C 00000001 00000960
0030: 00000001 000004B0 00000001 00000000

In Bytes

0000: DE 07 04 00 04 00 0A 00 Þ.......
0008: 05 00 0E 00 35 00 83 02 ....5..
0010: DE 07 04 00 04 00 0A 00 Þ.......
0018: 0A 00 0E 00 35 00 83 02 ....5..
0020: 60 09 00 00 3C 00 00 00 `...<...
0028: 01 00 00 00 60 09 00 00 ....`...
0030: 01 00 00 00 B0 04 00 00 ....°...
0038: 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *808sk*
> 
> sorry for the error , i meant 1.272 . So there is no other way to figure out the event id 41 and 6008 issues without dropping the oc down? are you guys using cstates? does vdroop have anything to do with this?


I think most people here are using C-States. From what I've read, LLC affects vdroop on VCCIN, not Vcore. If you look at Vcore, it usually overshoots what is set in BIOS.


----------



## Zahix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *808sk*
> 
> can anyone help me? im getting random reboots without BSOD event ID 41 and 6008. I am oc 4.4 4670k + msi G45 mobo. vcore(override) in bios 1.25, vccin 1.950, vring on override at 1.15(x35). The vcore reads 1.272 in HWinfo though. Cstate is on auto, C1E off, cpu ratio dynamic with EIST on. I have been slowly raising the vcore to see if it would fix the random reboot issues. PSU is 2 months old and has never had this problem until i oc so i think i can rule out the psu. It reboots while on load or off load just randomly in general. i cannot replicate the problem at will.


I think the ram is unstable. Try lowering frequency or use a lower profile. (Default if thats the only lower option). Pls provide information on your installed ram.


----------



## koekwau5

Hi all, just signed up cuz I learned alot of you folks by reading this massive thread!
Thnx for all the information gathered in here by you all!
Overclocked a bunch of S775 pc's and my previous S1366 pc but Haswell is a whole different story! And the CPU I have is a lil' warm sometimes








But she runs quite fine now!
Currently running at:

CPU Model: i7-4770k (HT on)
Core Multiplier: 44 (4.4Ghz)
CPU SA: 0.9V
Vcore: 1.27500V
Uncore Multiplier: 35
Uncore Voltage: 1.23250V
Cooling Solution: Corsair H105
Batch Number: Malay, L336C836
Ram Speed: 1600Mhz
Ram Voltage: 1.500V
Input Voltage: 1.850V
LLC Setting: Level 8
Motherboard: ASUS Maximus VI Extreme

Still trying to optimize some voltages to reduce temps cuz max temp reached is 90 degrees which is my absolute limit. The 90 degrees temp record was reached by stress testing with LinX 0.6.5, it won't run that hot under normal use.
But lowering any voltages of above causes the system to become unstable. So any attempts in lowering temps won't work =(
Gonna run 3 hours LinX 0.6.5 and 5 hours Prime95 tomorrow to make shure its 100% stable. I'll post the stress test results tomorrow.

Again thnx alot guys!


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> The 90 degrees temp record was reached by stress testing with LinX 0.6.5


If you run x264, you'll probably see like 55c max temp.. running 240-250gflops on linx will blow them up that much more


----------



## 808sk

Ram is G skill Rip Jaws 1866 ddr 1.5V 2x8GB. I have already underclocked to 1600 and disabled xmp.

I underclocked multiplier to 40x and vcore to 1.2, hopefully the reboot wont show again..

edit...

it happened again.

changed ram to 1333 ddr3 and 1.21 vcore. wth is going on here.


----------



## BenJaminJr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *808sk*
> 
> Ram is G skill Rip Jaws 1866 ddr 1.5V 2x8GB. I have already underclocked to 1600 and disabled xmp.
> 
> I underclocked multiplier to 40x and vcore to 1.2, hopefully the reboot wont show again..
> 
> edit...
> 
> it happened again.
> 
> changed ram to 1333 ddr3 and 1.21 vcore. wth is going on here.


Just finding stability really. It's trial and error


----------



## jsx821

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BenJaminJr*
> 
> Just finding stability really. It's trial and error


This.

It's patience and one variable at a time.
Took me forever to realize this. Lol


----------



## koekwau5

Here are some quick results from today.
Wasn't able to stress test for 3 hours cuz I still encounterd some instability problems, so it was a good idea to keep on stress testing imho











Current settings:

Core Multiplier: 44 (4.4Ghz)
CPU SA: 0.9V
Vcore: 1.28750V
Uncore Multiplier: 35
Uncore Voltage: 1.2000V
Cooling Solution: Corsair H105
Batch Number: Malay, L336C836
Ram Speed: 1600Mhz
Ram Voltage: 1.500V
Input Voltage: 1.800V
LLC Setting: Level 8
PCH Core: 1.1V
PCH VLX: 1.5750V
Motherboard: ASUS Maximus VI Extreme

Edit: Been running Crysis 2 Maximus Edition for 2 hours now and runs very smooth @ 1920x1080 everything on ultra. Graphics card = R9 290X. Oef that game looks good!

3DMark 2013 result: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2865340


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> Here are some quick results from today.
> Wasn't able to stress test for 3 hours cuz I still encounterd some instability problems, so it was a good idea to keep on stress testing imho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Current settings:
> 
> Core Multiplier: 44 (4.4Ghz)
> CPU SA: 0.9V
> Vcore: 1.28750V
> Uncore Multiplier: 35
> Uncore Voltage: 1.2000V
> Cooling Solution: Corsair H105
> Batch Number: Malay, L336C836
> Ram Speed: 1600Mhz
> Ram Voltage: 1.500V
> Input Voltage: 1.800V
> LLC Setting: Level 8
> PCH Core: 1.1V
> PCH VLX: 1.5750V
> Motherboard: ASUS Maximus VI Extreme
> 
> Edit: Been running Crysis 2 Maximus Edition for 2 hours now and runs very smooth @ 1920x1080 everything on ultra. Graphics card = R9 290X. Oef that game looks good!
> 
> 3DMark 2013 result: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2865340


That's very low gflops, i've seen 208 @ 4ghz (my chip) and in the 240's for someone around 4.7? (but prob not running high priority with as fast RAM as me)


----------



## morbid_bean

Hello guys, I got my OC set and was looking for assistance on what my next step as for settings to set for Powersaving/cache features.

4670k on Asrock Z87 Extreme 4

4.0Ghz @ 1.135v Stable in PRIME95

I have only changed the Multiplier (40) and Override Voltage (1.135), everything else is default.


----------



## koekwau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> That's very low gflops, i've seen 208 @ 4ghz (my chip) and in the 240's for someone around 4.7? (but prob not running high priority with as fast RAM as me)


I think you are running with a different AVX instruction set.
Could you try running this version of LinX to figure it out? https://github.com/sanekgusev/LinX-old/releases/tag/0.6.5
Do you also have a link to yours?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> I think you are running with a different AVX instruction set.
> Could you try running this version of LinX to figure it out? https://github.com/sanekgusev/LinX-old/releases/tag/0.6.5
> Do you also have a link to yours?


I and that other guy was using Linx 0.6.5 i believe, but with avx2

my current oc would fail hard under avx2 linpack, as it's like 40c hotter than the loads i tuned it for (video encoding w/ 100% cpu, etc)


----------



## koekwau5

I will give this updated version of LinX 0.6.5 a go tomorrow and check the Gflops: http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?201670-LinX-A-simple-Linpack-interface&p=5225913&viewfull=1#post5225913


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> I will give this updated version of LinX 0.6.5 a go tomorrow and check the Gflops: http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?201670-LinX-A-simple-Linpack-interface&p=5225913&viewfull=1#post5225913


going from like 120gflops to 200 @4ghz really blows up the temps though. You probably can't run it on that oc (most haswell overclockers can't)


----------



## koekwau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> going from like 120gflops to 200 @4ghz really blows up the temps though. You probably can't run it on that oc (most haswell overclockers can't)


You are right, did a quick test and saw temps hitting 100 degrees and aborted the test.
It's bloody hot in this room tho, so gonna give it a try tomorrow in a cold fresh room.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> You are right, did a quick test and saw temps hitting 100 degrees and aborted the test.
> It's bloody hot in this room tho, so gonna give it a try tomorrow in a cold fresh room.


it won't be enough..


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> I will give this updated version of LinX 0.6.5 a go tomorrow and check the Gflops: http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?201670-LinX-A-simple-Linpack-interface&p=5225913&viewfull=1#post5225913


I only see 175GFlops with this running @ x45..? I then tried whatever IBT version I have @ high which gave same temps but that only peaked @ 130GFlops.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> I only see 175GFlops with this running @ x45..? I then tried whatever IBT version I have @ high which gave same temps but that only peaked @ 130GFlops.


Quote:


> x264 pass 2 = ~116w
> Peak Vcore = 1.080
> Hottest core = 51c
> 
> LinX 0.6.5 with 6144 memory entered = ~170w (~192 GFlops)
> Peak Vcore = 1.092
> Hottest core = 78c


I also have a screenshot..

I can't find it atm, but i'm reasonably sure i got like 198gflops @4ghz, and then set priority to higher and got a run of like 208. It blows up temps, scores higher with better RAM (moreso than normal linpack, i think) and gets notably hotter if you have fast RAM and other stuff (maybe uncore) as it's running faster

My oc's are tuned for x264 as it's the hardest load i do (it maxes cpu to 100% and nothing really gets hotter than it) so i can't run these to test again without switching to another OC profile


----------



## koekwau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> I only see 175GFlops with this running @ x45..? I then tried whatever IBT version I have @ high which gave same temps but that only peaked @ 130GFlops.


Don't see any improvement either.
It seems less intesive cuz I managed this with this following settings and much better temps =) :

Vcore: 1.275V
Cache: 1.200V
SA: 0.9V
Ev. Input: 1.8V
DRAM: 1.5V
PCH Core: 1.1V
PCH VLX: 1.575V
LLC: Level 6



Edit: I must say that the simple H105 watercooler is doing a great job! Awesome bang for buck cooling system =)

Edit 2: 3DMark 2013 also runs fine =) http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2867988


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Good guide thanks. Glad I found it.
Add me please.

CPU: 4770K
Core Multiplier: 44
CPU VID: 1.270
Vcore: 1.288
Uncore Multiplier: 39
Uncore Voltage: 1.120
Cooling Solution: Enermax Liqtech 240
Stability Test: 1hr Aida, BF4 10 hours
Batch Number: Costa Rica 3334C183
Ram Speed:1866 xmp 9-9-9-24
Input Voltage: 1.950
LLC Setting: Auto
Motherboard: MSI MPOWER


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> Don't see any improvement either.
> It seems less intesive cuz I managed this with this following settings and much better temps =) :
> 
> Vcore: 1.275V
> Cache: 1.200V
> SA: 0.9V
> Ev. Input: 1.8V
> DRAM: 1.5V
> PCH Core: 1.1V
> PCH VLX: 1.575V
> LLC: Level 6
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: I must say that the simple H105 watercooler is doing a great job! Awesome bang for buck cooling system =)
> 
> Edit 2: 3DMark 2013 also runs fine =) http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2867988


Well, i just don't see the point in stability testing with a broken version of linpack. If you're using linpack i'd at least get the expected gflops (like [email protected]) or use something else that'll be much much cooler and allow you to find stability the same


----------



## sethiron

First time OC'er and first post on this forum








Thank you so much for this helpful guide

sethiron
4770k
Core Multiplier: 44x
CPU VID: 1.265
Vcore: 1.28
Uncore Multiplier: 39x
Uncore Voltage: 1.20
Cooling Solution: Noctua NH D-14

Stability Test:
Aida64 (CPU, FPU, cache) for ~8h
x264 Stability Test for ~10h
Realbench Stress Test for ~4h
Haven't tried many games yet, but played an unoptimized WildStar without any issues

Batch Number: Costa Rica 3403A823
Ram Speed: 2400 10-12-12-31-2N
Ram Voltage: stock (1.65)
Input Voltage: Input = 1.8, Eventual = 1.8
LLC Setting: set to level 8, Extreme
Motherboard: Asus Maximus VI Hero

Aida64 screen capture


x264 screen captures


----------



## angelotti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sethiron*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> First time OC'er and first post on this forum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for this helpful guide
> 
> sethiron
> 4770k
> Core Multiplier: 44x
> CPU VID: 1.265
> Vcore: 1.28
> Uncore Multiplier: 39x
> Uncore Voltage: 1.20
> Cooling Solution: Noctua NH D-14
> 
> Stability Test:
> Aida64 (CPU, FPU, cache) for ~8h
> x264 Stability Test for ~10h
> Realbench Stress Test for ~4h
> Haven't tried many games yet, but played an unoptimized WildStar without any issues
> 
> Batch Number: Costa Rica 3403A823
> Ram Speed: 2400 10-12-12-31-2N
> Ram Voltage: stock (1.65)
> Input Voltage: Input = 1.8, Eventual = 1.8
> LLC Setting: set to level 8, Extreme
> Motherboard: Asus Maximus VI Hero
> 
> Aida64 screen capture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x264 screen captures


Take screenshots of the 'CMD window' next time, for the x264 test. Because the shots you provided leave room for doubt.., you could have bsod-ed/crash during that last loop...

...just a thought.


----------



## koekwau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Well, i just don't see the point in stability testing with a broken version of linpack. If you're using linpack i'd at least get the expected gflops (like [email protected]) or use something else that'll be much much cooler and allow you to find stability the same


Please try and find the link to your version of LinX.
Now I'm curious to find out =)


----------



## Exilon

Decided to be a bit more adventurous from my previous 4.2 GHz @ 1.25 V overclock.

After a couple of hours fiddling with voltages and multipliers, I gave up on 4.6 GHz with 4 cores and ended up with 46/46/45/45 turbo at 1.335 V non-AVX.

With AVX, voltage goes to ~1.43 V and my NH-D14 starts spinning up.



Looks like I'm voltage constrained so delidding isn't going to do anything.

Username: Exilon
CPU Model: i7-4770K
Core Multiplier: 45
CPU VID: 1.333
Vcore: 1.34
Uncore Multiplier: 39
Uncore Voltage: 1.15
Cooling Solution: NH-D14
Stability Test: Prime95, 4 hours, OCCT, 10 hours, 48+ hours of general use.
Batch Number: Malaysia L313B574
Ram Speed: 1600 MHz
Ram Voltage: 1.64
Input Voltage: 1.95
LLC Setting: 100%
Motherboard: Asus Z87-PRO


----------



## BenJaminJr

Delidding will still help temps to not shoot up so fast/high


----------



## angelotti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BenJaminJr*
> 
> Delidding will still help temps to not shoot up so fast/high


Delidded chip with a heavy air cooler is not such a good idea, the pressure is not symmetrical (unless the cooler is vertical and the MB horizontal). The chip might crack at high temperatures. That glue helps even-out the pressure and over a larger area.

high density + high temps + mechanical pressure, might equal to "a disaster"

I'm not talking from experience, but i don't think that the actual chip itself is supposed to take the weight of a big air cooler. A water block is going to be only 2/300 grams.


----------



## ludkoto

Decided to post here finaly been reading the tread for long time started with sins guide thou.
This is the OC i am using now:
Username:ludkoto
CPU Model:i5 4670k not delided
Core Multiplier: x44
CPU VID: 1.3v (could run it at 1.28 but added 0.02 coz of BF4







)
Vcore: 1.32v
Uncore Multiplier: x42
Uncore Voltage: 1.24v
Cooling Solution: CM Seidon 120v
Stability Test: IBT (Standart), XTU (bench + 2h stress test), Aida for 7h,
Cinebench, Realbench the x264 test 10 runs few times and Gaming (BF4, AC4 and some others)
Highest temp i get is from IBT low 90s rest are 70-80C gaming i think lower then 70 around 65C
Batch Number: L335C391
Ram Speed: [1333 haven't bought new one yet








Ram Voltage: stock
Input Voltage: 2v
LLC Setting: Extreme
Motherboard: Z87 D3HP
Sorry for not having pic maybe when i have time to test again i'd put one








I will try x46 latter i think i can get it stable at 1.42v considering i got x45 stable 1.37v (BF4 stable)
My CPU ain't from the good once but works for me since i can't change it i got some other OC profiles witch i've tested if its needed i can post them.
I mainly use the PC for gaming and reg stuff








I think my OC is stable if you guys see something wrong shoot








Got one quetion can go over then 2.1v for Input voltage like 2.15 ot somethin?


----------



## 808sk

Has anyone ever had event ID 41 only from overclocking on this thread?


----------



## Anth Seebel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ludkoto*
> 
> Decided to post here finaly been reading the tread for long time started with sins guide thou.
> This is the OC i am using now:
> Username:ludkoto
> CPU Model:i5 4670k not delided
> Core Multiplier: x44
> CPU VID: 1.3v (could run it at 1.28 but added 0.02 coz of BF4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> Vcore: 1.32v
> Uncore Multiplier: x42
> Uncore Voltage: 1.24v
> Cooling Solution: CM Seidon 120v
> Stability Test: IBT (Standart), XTU (bench + 2h stress test), Aida for 7h,
> Cinebench, Realbench the x264 test 10 runs few times and Gaming (BF4, AC4 and some others)
> Highest temp i get is from IBT low 90s rest are 70-80C gaming i think lower then 70 around 65C
> Batch Number: L335C391
> Ram Speed: [1333 haven't bought new one yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ram Voltage: stock
> Input Voltage: 2v
> LLC Setting: Extreme
> Motherboard: Z87 D3HP
> Sorry for not having pic maybe when i have time to test again i'd put one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will try x46 latter i think i can get it stable at 1.42v considering i got x45 stable 1.37v (BF4 stable)
> My CPU ain't from the good once but works for me since i can't change it i got some other OC profiles witch i've tested if its needed i can post them.
> I mainly use the PC for gaming and reg stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think my OC is stable if you guys see something wrong shoot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got one quetion can go over then 2.1v for Input voltage like 2.15 ot somethin?


You can prolly lower input voltage to 1.90-1.95v.

You can also test lower LLC which will put less stress/heat on VRMs.

I wouldnt go past 2.10v Input voltage for air/water.

What is your ram running at ?

What are your voltages for SA , D-IO, A-IO ?


----------



## marrawi

*Sunday's is when I do crazy [email protected]*#&*







*Before:*



*After:*





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marrawi*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> Wanted to share my 4770k (Costa Rica, batch: 3332B788) Which I am not entirely happy with. I could get it to 4.6Ghz stable, 4.7Ghz seems to be impossible (unless I am doing something wrong).
> 
> This is actually my second chip, the first I got was Malaysia :L324C017 which was an absolute crap, couldn't get 4.4 on that sucker.
> 
> I'll start first with my specs:
> 
> CPU: 4770K (CR: B#3332B788)
> Motherboard: Asus Maximus VI Formula
> Mem: G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 8GB DDR3 2133 (PC3 17000) @ 1.6V
> Video card: 2x EVGA 780 Ti (Custom bios, 1316Mhz/1900Mem @ 1.212)
> HDD: Samsung 830 SSDs 2x120GB Raid 0
> Cooling (custom loop): XSPC D5 res/pump *>* Motherboard "CrossChill" water block *>* XSPC EX360 Rad #1 *>* XSPC Raystorm CPU block *>* XSPC EX360 Rad #2 *>* EK FC780 full VGA block #1 *>* EK FC780 full VGA block #2 *>* Swiftech MCP35X Pump *>* XSPC RX240 Rad #3 *>* back to XSPC D5 res/pump.
> 
> *Bios settings:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Stress testing/temps:*
> 
> 
> 
> During my attempts to get 4.7Ghz, I kept all settings as is and I was increasing core voltage by 0.005 increments, I hit 1.370 and still BSODed. Any suggestions is much appreciated.
> 
> *For fun, here is some pictures of my little fridge as my wife calls it:*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marrawi*
> 
> Update: I kept raising core voltage until I could reach stable 4.7Ghz during bf4 gameplay and this was possible with staggering 1.435V!!!! Didn't dare to run stress testing, temperature during gameplay were 65-75.
> 
> The weird thing though is I experienced bad frame drop with unigine heaven 4, I think cpu needs more coreV?
> 
> *To delid or not to delid, that is the question.....*


----------



## hks215

im using i5 4670k on z87 mpower im using the lastest hwinfo64 bit beta
i have my core clock at 47 and ring bus clock at 45 in hwinfo in load
its showing 4774.4 and ring bus clock is 4668.5 sometimes 4867.5 and 4678.8
ive set 47 mutli and turbo ratio 47 too some help here


----------



## BoredErica

I'll do charting Tuesday or Wednesday. I'm very busy right now. I have not forgotten about this thread.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *808sk*
> 
> Has anyone ever had event ID 41 only from overclocking on this thread?


I think we all have.

Windows Kernel event ID 41 error "The system has rebooted without cleanly shutting down first"

That's all it means.


----------



## ludkoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anth Seebel*
> 
> You can prolly lower input voltage to 1.90-1.95v.
> 
> You can also test lower LLC which will put less stress/heat on VRMs.
> 
> I wouldnt go past 2.10v Input voltage for air/water.
> 
> What is your ram running at ?
> 
> What are your voltages for SA , D-IO, A-IO ?


kk i'd do that maybe i'd go with 1.95v coz i've notised my clocks work better with highe imput


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

Hi,

Currently OCing 4670k on a msi z87-g54 gaming (CM Hyper 212 EVO).
I have to say that this is my first OC ever. Made some tests before x264 with XTU and Aida64 but after 24h passed, it crashed runing my favorite game cs:go, that's why i found this thread and opted for x264 wich seems to be a good complement.

Last test (x264 24 loop) has stopped at the 13th loop with no BSoD but a program error saying that H.264 stopped to work, does it mean that settings are not stable or could it only be a x264 problem and should i run same test again ?
Setting was VCCIN 1.9V core x45 vcore 1.28V

Previously passed a x23 loop (~6h since each loop lentgh is around 15min). Max temp during that test was 76°C, so my second question is, do you think it is too much for this specific test ? (had compared to that 1st thred tests but seems that those tests are with delid cpu).

I anyway just launched a 60 loop test with vid 1.29V because i gonna sleep now so it can save me time.

Other question,

Tried to reach x46, tests with VCCIN 2.0V, vid 1.4V (vcore 1.424) ended with a BSOD in 1 or 2 hours with x264 and max temp reaching 90°C
I had already reached 91°C with Aida64, VCCIN 1.95V vid 1.37 (vcore 1.392) and then stopped the test.

I feel this too hot, what do you think ?

Last questions i wasn't able to figure out are do bsod codes means something ?
I've understood that 124 has something to do with vcore but i'm not sure if it can be fixed only by raising vccin.
I think i've read that 101 means roughly the same.
I've found nothing about 9c (or too complicated information for my poor knowledge).

Thanks in advance and thanks for this thread.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ConnorMcLeod*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Currently OCing 4670k on a msi z87-g54 gaming (CM Hyper 212 EVO).
> I have to say that this is my first OC ever. Made some tests before x264 with XTU and Aida64 but after 24h passed, it crashed runing my favorite game cs:go, that's why i found this thread and opted for x264 wich seems to be a good complement.
> 
> Last test (x264 24 loop) has stopped at the 13th loop with no BSoD but a program error saying that H.264 stopped to work, does it mean that settings are not stable or could it only be a x264 problem and should i run same test again ?
> Setting was VCCIN 1.9V core x45 vcore 1.28V
> 
> Previously passed a x23 loop (~6h since each loop lentgh is around 15min). Max temp during that test was 76°C, so my second question is, do you think it is too much for this specific test ? (had compared to that 1st thred tests but seems that those tests are with delid cpu).
> 
> I anyway just launched a 60 loop test with vid 1.29V because i gonna sleep now so it can save me time.
> 
> Other question,
> 
> Tried to reach x46, tests with VCCIN 2.0V, vid 1.4V (vcore 1.424) ended with a BSOD in 1 or 2 hours with x264 and max temp reaching 90°C
> I had already reached 91°C with Aida64, VCCIN 1.95V vid 1.37 (vcore 1.392) and then stopped the test.
> 
> I feel this too hot, what do you think ?
> 
> Last questions i wasn't able to figure out are do bsod codes means something ?
> I've understood that 124 has something to do with vcore but i'm not sure if it can be fixed only by raising vccin.
> I think i've read that 101 means roughly the same.
> I've found nothing about 9c (or too complicated information for my poor knowledge).
> 
> Thanks in advance and thanks for this thread.


Try running x264 again. Your post was a little vague. Are you saying you originally ran x264 24 hours and then crashed on CS GO, or you ran 24 hours of Aida, or both?

I'd also like to point out in case there is any confusion: The temperature chart on the first page is not from a delidded CPU. I am using a better air cooling solution than you however. 212 Evo is really the bare minimum to skid by with a Haswell OC. Also note how high your voltages are: 1.424v is significant. It's still elevated, probably from using Evo, but it's not ridiculous given the voltage. 90C is risky on x264. It is risky because x264 represents the highest temperature you will realistically get on a normal computer load. If you play Battlefield 4 with 64 player server, you will most likely average slightly lower or same-ish temps compared to x264.

My opinion is that Bsod codes don't tell that much with Haswell CPUs. From my testing, simply using different tests can trigger different Bsod error messages, meaning different codes too. But I did notice that unstable cache ratio tends to lock up the computer for a while and some of the times it will then proceed to restart or to Bsod.


----------



## Shweller

I will be delidding and lapping my4670K IHS this weekend using Diamond 7 carat. 5 GHz here I come!


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

My game crashed after successful XTU and Aida64 tests, not x264, then i found this thread and decided to make tests with x264.

Was my thought about temps, gonna stick to x45 then, thanks.

Last, you are talking about loop exe, i was unable to find it in the all-in-one link you gave, which seems to be the latest version anyway, have i missed something ? (tried 0 but is 0 and not infinite







)


----------



## marrawi

*To those who are about to delid, we salute you!*

I used this thread to choose the thermal paste, CLU is too risky for my taste so I went with the second best performer.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shweller*
> 
> I will be delidding and lapping my4670K IHS this weekend using Diamond 7 carat. 5 GHz here I come!


----------



## coelacanth

Far Cry 3, you magnificent stress test.

I've been running at 4.5GHz for months now without a single problem. Got BSOD code 124 a few hours into a FC3 session yesterday. Time to re-stabilize the OC. Whereas I thought I had a "median" 4770K, now it looks like mine is slightly worse than median.

I'll re-post my OC once true stability is found.


----------



## bern43

Tried downloading X264 from the first page and for the life of me I can't get that thing to install correctly. Keeps telling me that I need to install avsynth. I already installed it though. Any help?


----------



## ozzy1925

I have 1 delided 4770k which can run 4.7 ghz on a msi mpower max mobo .Do you think this cpu able to run 3x 290 trix oc card or it will bottleneck?


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ConnorMcLeod*
> 
> My game crashed after successful XTU and Aida64 tests, not x264, then i found this thread and decided to make tests with x264.


I'll be honest and say I haven't read the OP for awhile now but I hope it says that XTU "stress" is a useless task to go through. I personally put AIDA into the same category (as you found out). XTU Bench - I know others disagree - ran multiple times will find problems fast. It's not fool-proof but nothing is.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> I have 1 delided 4770k which can run 4.7 ghz on a msi mpower max mobo .Do you think this cpu able to run 3x 290 trix oc card or it will bottleneck?


If you are CPU limited or GPU limited depends on the task at hand. If it's a game, depends on the game, the engine, the settings (game settings) as well as resolution, AA used, even the type of level you are on and what's happening - if you like to max games at 1440p, you'll likely find 2-3 290's to come in handy. Two is more of a sweet spot than three though

For some games that are CPU limited, [email protected] and a pair of 290's will run faster than [email protected] and a pair of 290's. For others, 3930k wins (just a few i think) and for GPU limited stuff, they'd perform about the same

You can grab MSI afterburner and monitor GPU usage etc, as well as task manager or hwinfo for CPU, if you have a second screen they're handy to leave up and glance at if you want info for how your hardware is being utilized.

1 or more cpu cores near max load and GPU's not near max load? probably cpu-limited - 100% gpu load? probably gpu limited - or you can just leave them open in background and tab out to them if you only have one screen (but i'm using some old 1280x1024 thing from like 10 years ago as a secondary screen, surely worth very little in actual money, but amazing for productivity and stuff like this, would recommend to anyone)

edit: To be clear, GPU requirements for a given FPS are somewhat proportional to resolution. If your CPU can handle only 100fps and a single 290 can give you that on 1080p with the settings and game that you want, then there would be no gains from more.

But you might need two 290's for that on 1440p, or four on 2160p (4k)

The more demanding settings you want, the more powerful GPU's you can add and they'll still not be able to give you as much FPS as your cpu can handle (due to being overwhelmed with resolution, graphics settings, AA etc)


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> If you are CPU limited or GPU limited depends on the task at hand. If it's a game, depends on the game, the engine, the settings (game settings) as well as resolution, AA used, even the type of level you are on and what's happening - if you like to max games at 1440p, you'll likely find 2-3 290's to come in handy. Two is more of a sweet spot than three though
> 
> For some games that are CPU limited, [email protected] and a pair of 290's will run faster than [email protected] and a pair of 290's. For others, 3930k wins (just a few i think) and for GPU limited stuff, they'd perform about the same
> 
> You can grab MSI afterburner and monitor GPU usage etc, as well as task manager or hwinfo for CPU, if you have a second screen they're handy to leave up and glance at if you want info for how your hardware is being utilized.
> 
> 1 or more cpu cores near max load and GPU's not near max load? probably cpu-limited - 100% gpu load? probably gpu limited - or you can just leave them open in background and tab out to them if you only have one screen (but i'm using some old 1280x1024 thing from like 10 years ago as a secondary screen, surely worth very little in actual money, but amazing for productivity and stuff like this, would recommend to anyone)
> 
> edit: To be clear, GPU requirements for a given FPS are somewhat proportional to resolution. If your CPU can handle only 100fps and a single 290 can give you that on 1080p with the settings and game that you want, then there would be no gains from more.
> 
> But you might need two 290's for that on 1440p, or four on 2160p (4k)
> 
> The more demanding settings you want, the more powerful GPU's you can add and they'll still not be able to give you as much FPS as your cpu can handle (due to being overwhelmed with resolution, graphics settings, AA etc)


thanks for the information but i will be using these cards with a 4k monitor in near future so am i gpu limited with 3 cards?


----------



## Svarog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> If it's at 35, it's at 40. That's why everybody says to manually set 33


33 seem to have done the trick. no more 124 BSODs during Diablo 3.

I think i'm going back to my old voltage aswell since upping that never made a difference.

So it's gonna be 4,5 GHz @ 1.175 which passes Linpack + AVX no problem


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> thanks for the information but i will be using these cards with a 4k monitor in near future so am i gpu limited with 3 cards?


Depends on the game and settings, but you're likely to make good use of three with 4k 60hz if you want to


----------



## marrawi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> I have 1 delided 4770k which can run 4.7 ghz on a msi mpower max mobo .Do you think this cpu able to run 3x 290 trix oc card or it will bottleneck?


Dont go tri sli/fire, I've been running multicards since 2006 and never seen good scaling from a third card, go with 2x 290x or 2x 780ti's.


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marrawi*
> 
> Dont go tri sli/fire, I've been running multicards since 2006 and never seen good scaling from a third card, go with 2x 290x or 2x 780ti's.


well, i already have 3 cards lets hope they work ok


----------



## marrawi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> well, i already have 3 cards lets hope they work ok


It'll work for sure, it's just the 3rd card won't give much horsepower vs the cost. Good luck!


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marrawi*
> 
> It'll work for sure, it's just the 3rd card won't give much horsepower vs the cost. Good luck!


thank you!


----------



## IAmTheNorwegian

IS there`s a diffrence if i start right on 4.5ghz, instead of going ti 3.8-4.0-4.2? wink.gif


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmTheNorwegian*
> 
> IS there`s a diffrence if i start right on 4.5ghz, instead of going ti 3.8-4.0-4.2? wink.gif


If you can get it working right, there isn't a difference. The problem is if you have a hard time hitting 4.5. You have to guestimate what voltage it'll take to reach it and if 4.5 proves very difficult, you don't have a fallback. But it's not life or death.


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> I'll be honest and say I haven't read the OP for awhile now but I hope it says that XTU "stress" is a useless task to go through. I personally put AIDA into the same category (as you found out). XTU Bench - I know others disagree - ran multiple times will find problems fast. It's not fool-proof but nothing is.


I had to install msi version of XTU and i can't find bench option on it, only stress test, can't find any version number though but program says itself it is up to date.
Runing x264 with VCCIN 1.9 vid 1.27 core x45, but i think it was that setting (not sure about vccin though) that passed aida64 or XTU and then crashed in-game.


----------



## IAmTheNorwegian

Ahh, Well i guess i haft to start at 4.0ghz then i work my way opp


----------



## Svarog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmTheNorwegian*
> 
> Ahh, Well i guess i haft to start at 4.0ghz then i work my way opp


When i started with my 4770K i first started undervolting at stock clocks, just so you get to know your CPU.

My personal goal was 4,5 GHz which i achieved no problem at 1.175 volts.

When i started OCing i did as followed:
Quote:


> 1) Voltage 1,100 @ 4,1 GHz.
> 2) Run OCCT Linpack for 30 Min.
> 
> Passed
> 
> 3) Up to 4,2 GHz.
> 4) Run OCCT Linpack for 30 Min.
> 
> Failed
> 
> 5) Up voltage to 1,125.
> 6) Run OCCT Linpack for 30 Min.
> 
> Passed
> 
> 7) Up to 4,3 GHz.
> 
> Etc etc.


Let's say you aim for 4,5 GHz aswell and you reach that number, you can start undervolting it untill you find the lowest possible for that OC.

It can take you a whole day or more, but that's the best way to do it.


----------



## Tmfs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmTheNorwegian*
> 
> IS there`s a diffrence if i start right on 4.5ghz, instead of going ti 3.8-4.0-4.2? wink.gif


If you have a decent cooler I would just put 1.25v on it to see what is or isn't stable and go from there. An above average chip will do x45+ at that voltage for reference.

It's really personal preference on how you want to go about OC'ing. It doesn't really matter where you start the most important part like Svarog said is getting to know your chip.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tmfs*
> 
> If you have a decent cooler I would just put 1.25v on it to see what is or isn't stable and go from there. An above average chip will do x45+ at that voltage for reference.


avg chip charted here (over 100) can do 44 not 45 at those volts


----------



## Tmfs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> avg chip charted here (over 100) can do 44 not 45 at those volts


Which is why I said "an *above* average"


----------



## ProKoN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ConnorMcLeod*
> 
> I had to install msi version of XTU and i can't find bench option on it, only stress test, can't find any version number though but program says itself it is up to date.
> .


Use the latest XTU version from the intel website. 4.4.0.4. The older version does not allow benchmark for some reason with MSI

https://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&ProdId=3483&DwnldID=23743&keyword=%22%22extreme+tuning+utility%22%22&lang=eng


----------



## mbakalski

Hey all!

So I finally popped the lid off the 4770k and good news...it works!

Now for some reason there seems to be a huge discrepancy in temps under Intel Burn Test between the first core and the other 3. I am talking up to 19C difference. I tried re-seating the EK block, but that did not make any difference. I am using CLP between the Die and IHS and temps in everything else are fine and not that far off. Before the delid, the spread was 10C.

Before Delid:


After Delid:
Real Temp Sensor Test:


CB15


P95(old version) Small FFTs:


IBT:


So my question is, did I mess up the delid or the aplication of CLP? Should I bother opening it up tomorrow, cleaning it and re applying everything?

Thanks!


----------



## 808sk

Can someone with a stable overclocked 4670k MSI G45 setup post pics of their full bios? I'd like to see exactly what you are changing, i know it varies from each computer but just to get an idea of some things.


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProKoN*
> 
> Use the latest XTU version from the intel website. 4.4.0.4. The older version does not allow benchmark for some reason with MSI
> 
> https://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&ProdId=3483&DwnldID=23743&keyword=%22%22extreme+tuning+utility%22%22&lang=eng


I think i had tried that version already and that something was not correctly detected either in settings display (core ratio, voltages modes etc...) or in monitoring, i don't remember well, but that's why i had installed msi version.
Gonna try this one again, thanks.
In your tutorial from other site, do you recommand stress test or benchmark ?

I think i am close to find right cache setting, atm testing VCCIN 2.15 (will lower it later), core x45 vid 1.28v (vcore 1.304), ring x43 1.27v (HWM shows 1.300).
So next step is about RAM, i haven't found much tutorials about RAM settings, only that one that seems relevant.
Do you guys have any tips for RAM ? Can i try settings above XMP ? (i have this RAM).


----------



## bern43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bern43*
> 
> Tried downloading X264 from the first page and for the life of me I can't get that thing to install correctly. Keeps telling me that I need to install avsynth. I already installed it though. Any help?


Anyone help me get this thing installed?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bern43*
> 
> Anyone help me get this thing installed?


Can you try

*http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-guide-with-statistics/10980#post_21941059*

*To see if it works?*


----------



## bond32

Have you guys see the new msi z97 boards with delid support? Holy cow they look awesome.


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

Today i had 2 times windows prompt saying that H.264 had stopped to work due to an error, after 11 loops and 12 loops (started again from 0).
Last time you told me to launch test again, but you didn't state about the possible cause, if it can be due to unstable OC setting or simply a program error, any precision on this ? (I'm currently testing ring but if problem is about setting, it could mean that core setting is not ok so i would be testing cache for nothing







)


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ConnorMcLeod*
> 
> Today i had 2 times windows prompt saying that H.264 had stopped to work due to an error, after 11 loops and 12 loops (started again from 0).
> Last time you told me to launch test again, but you didn't state about the possible cause, if it can be due to unstable OC setting or simply a program error, any precision on this ? (I'm currently testing ring but if problem is about setting, it could mean that core setting is not ok so i would be testing cache for nothing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


To be perfectly frank, I don't know the answer. I do know that Prime95 has been noted to display a similar error with an OC that is borderline stable. It'd say, worker error and stop working. But I don't know if that's the same thing happening to you. I have not heard of this happening with x264 specifically.

You could use another test for the time being. If you're crashing epicly then we know the x264 error is probably instability.


----------



## angelotti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bern43*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Tried downloading X264 from the first page and for the life of me I can't get that thing to install correctly. Keeps telling me that I need to install avsynth. I already installed it though. Any help?
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone help me get this thing installed?
Click to expand...

If you want the 'avisynth version to run, you need to:
either have it (avisynth) installed on the default path C:\Program Files (x86)\Avisynth 2.5\ i think.. (do not remove the *'2.5*' from the address)
or, modify the target location in the 'install script' and the batches (inside the test archive) to match the path of the already installed avisynth.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bern43*
> 
> Anyone help me get this thing installed?


There's nothing to install as far as I know. I downloaded x264 from the OP and ran the batch file. That's it. From there x264 prompts you to install avisynth and you just hit enter.

Maybe the x264 version in the OP was changed and you can't just download and run the batch anymore?


----------



## angelotti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ConnorMcLeod*
> 
> Today i had 2 times windows prompt saying that H.264 had stopped to work due to an error, after 11 loops and 12 loops (started again from 0).
> Last time you told me to launch test again, but you didn't state about the possible cause, if it can be due to unstable OC setting or simply a program error, any precision on this ? (I'm currently testing ring but if problem is about setting, it could mean that core setting is not ok so i would be testing cache for nothing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


The easiest way to rule out everything else, apart from the OC, is to restore cpu defaults in the bios (multi, cache, voltages, vccin etc.) maybe even ram, and retest with x264. If it still crashes under 'stock' settings, then you should post a question in an x264 forum.

But since it runs a few loops, my guess is that it's either a unstable OC *or* an interference with an antivirus/sandbox/hips firewall, though the latter is less likely.

If you're not temperature constricted, then just go with prime95.


----------



## bern43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> There's nothing to install as far as I know. I downloaded x264 from the OP and ran the batch file. That's it. From there x264 prompts you to install avisynth and you just hit enter.
> 
> Maybe the x264 version in the OP was changed and you can't just download and run the batch anymore?


I'm guessing my changing the default install location of avsynth caused the issue. I'll try again tonight and report back.

Any reason to use the avysynth version over the non-avsynth one?


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angelotti*
> 
> If you're not temperature constricted, then just go with prime95.


I am (have only Master Cooler hyper 212 EVO since i didn't want to OC when i bought it but wanted to be able to OC in the future hence the cpu choice), that's why i test with x264, running it again, gonna see.

Is there a way to loop XTU benchmark ?


----------



## mav451

XTU bench is just a quick sanity check. I'd still loop something over a longer period of time for your 24/7 stability testing.

As for the other question about x264 - I've only seen it crash when I was unstable. So chances are, you got work to do if you're crashing.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbakalski*
> 
> Hey all!
> 
> So I finally popped the lid off the 4770k and good news...it works!
> 
> Now for some reason there seems to be a huge discrepancy in temps under Intel Burn Test between the first core and the other 3. I am talking up to 19C difference. I tried re-seating the EK block, but that did not make any difference. I am using CLP between the Die and IHS and temps in everything else are fine and not that far off. Before the delid, the spread was 10C.
> 
> Before Delid:
> 
> 
> After Delid:
> Real Temp Sensor Test:
> 
> 
> CB15
> 
> 
> P95(old version) Small FFTs:
> 
> 
> IBT:
> 
> 
> So my question is, did I mess up the delid or the aplication of CLP? Should I bother opening it up tomorrow, cleaning it and re applying everything?
> 
> Thanks!


Looks like pretty norm temp spread to me

4'th core is usually coldest by far. My first and second core are the hottest ones
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ConnorMcLeod*
> 
> Today i had 2 times windows prompt saying that H.264 had stopped to work due to an error, after 11 loops and 12 loops (started again from 0).
> Last time you told me to launch test again, but you didn't state about the possible cause, if it can be due to unstable OC setting or simply a program error, any precision on this ? (I'm currently testing ring but if problem is about setting, it could mean that core setting is not ok so i would be testing cache for nothing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


I get this all of the time on slightly unstable OC's. Never seen it happen with a solid profile.

In other news, i changed out my case and cleaned 8 months of dust from cooler (was going to clean dust from everything bi-annually at least, but delayed for new case) and my peak temps dropped by about 8c - i was hitting 80 after a few loops before @1.265 load, ht on, i ran again and peaked 72.

I only have a fraction of my fan array setup though, so far.


----------



## mbakalski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Looks like pretty norm temp spread to me
> 
> 4'th core is usually coldest by far. My first and second core are the hottest ones
> I get this all of the time on slightly unstable OC's. Never seen it happen with a solid profile.


Well, I popped the lid off again and the results are much better. I can improve more, but I am happy with the current temps.

All Tests at 4.4 Ghz and 1.205VID/1.23Vcore. CLP between die and IHS, pk3 between IHS and EK block.

*Stock IBT Very High:*

Core0:84C
Core1:84C
Core2:79C
Core3:74C

*Delid IBT High:*1st Attempt at CLP between die and IHS.
Core0:74
Core1:62
Core2:59
Core3:55

*Delid IBT Very High:* - 2nd Attempt at CLP between die and IHS.
Core0:49C
Core1:54C
Core2:53C
Core3:51C

Ambient 20-23C for all tests.

Pic:


I'm not sure what you guys think, but these temps are phenomenal for me and I am very satisfied!


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbakalski*
> 
> Well, I popped the lid off again and the results are much better. I can improve more, but I am happy with the current temps.
> 
> All Tests at 4.4 Ghz and 1.205VID/1.23Vcore. CLP between die and IHS, pk3 between IHS and EK block.
> 
> *Stock IBT Very High:*
> 
> Core0:84C
> Core1:84C
> Core2:79C
> Core3:74C
> 
> *Delid IBT High:*1st Attempt at CLP between die and IHS.
> Core0:74
> Core1:62
> Core2:59
> Core3:55
> 
> *Delid IBT Very High:* - 2nd Attempt at CLP between die and IHS.
> Core0:49C
> Core1:54C
> Core2:53C
> Core3:51C
> 
> Ambient 20-23C for all tests.
> 
> Pic:
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what you guys think, but these temps are phenomenal for me and I am very satisfied!


Ah i didn't see that one shot, i checked a few pics though and it looked ok, like the prime showing 57-54-54-49, that's like exactly what i see

nice drops


----------



## mbakalski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Ah i didn't see that one shot, i checked a few pics though and it looked ok, like the prime showing 57-54-54-49, that's like exactly what i see
> 
> nice drops


Thanks! Yeah it is crazy how much a proper mount/seat can matter. The temp drop is absolutely phenomenal. I saw a good drop when I moved from an h100i to a custom loop, but his is something else.
Currently running the p95 small fft test that I had temps at 57-54-54-49 after 1st attempt and currently I am at 43-47-47-42 during the same test 10 minutes in.


----------



## BoredErica

There are now 161 entries.


AVERAGE OC45.50MEDIAN OC45.00AVERAGE VID1.29MEDIAN VID1.28

Chart now shows last updated date on upper left hand corner.

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *acanom*
> 
> System is stable at 4.6 with a cache clock of 4.4 on 1.3 VID/1.32 Vcore.
> 
> There is definitely more in it. But I´m going to delid next week and save the bigger OCs for after. Cause my chip is running to 90°C on a custom waterloop with 1.32 already. So I´ll have to remount either way and so I´m going for the delid in the process. Already ordered a bunch of 3€ Core Duos to pratice on


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Username: lilchronic
> CPU Model: 4770k
> Core Multiplier: 46
> CPU VID: 1.4v
> Vcore: 1.424v
> Uncore Multiplier: 43
> Uncore Voltage: 1.3v
> Cooling Solution: water cooled
> Stability Test:IBT
> Batch Number: L345B842
> Ram Speed: 2666Mhz 11-13-12-28-1T
> Ram Voltage: 1.65v
> Input Voltage: 2.1v
> LLC Setting: LLC1
> Motherboard: z87M oc formula
> 
> 
> turns out i need aornd 1.475v for 4.7Ghz which is a little to much for my liking and IBT would probably hit 90c+


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acanom*
> 
> Ok listing my settings here, but the OC will change in a few days after the delidding
> 
> Username: acanom
> CPU Model: i7 4770k
> Core Multiplier: 46
> CPU VID: 1,28
> Vcore: 1,302
> Uncore Multiplier: 43
> Uncore Voltage: 1,18
> Cooling Solution: custom loop
> Stability Test: OCCT:CPU 4h,Prime 28.2 1344k 1h, Prime Blend 12h.IBT 25 Runs very high and some more
> Batch Number: Batch: 3334CXXX
> Ram Speed: 1600, 9-9-9-24
> Ram Voltage: 1,44
> Input Voltage: 1,9
> LLC Setting: auto
> Motherboard: Msi z87-gd65


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doolie*
> 
> Ended up getting my i5 4670K stable @ 4.5GHZ @ 1.28V but i'm just not sure if the gain in temps *81C x264) and volts are worth it. Before this, I had it running @ 1.2V @ 4.2GHZ with uncore @ 42 / AUTO V aswell and it was rock solid @ 68C with x264 . I know 300mhz is 300mhz.


Your picture is missing bro.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> Username: mouacyk
> CPU Model: i7-4770K
> Core Multiplier: 45x
> CPU VID: 1.26v
> Vcore: 1.272v
> Uncore Multiplier: 44x
> Uncore Voltage: 1.185v
> Cooling Solution: H220
> Stability Test: LinX 50 passes, Intel Xtreme Tuning 5min Stress, Rog RealBench 2.1, SC2:HoTS 2 hours, HCI MemTest - 800% coverage, BF4 3 hours
> Batch Number: Malay L307B236
> Ram Speed: 1866MHz 9-9-9-27-2T
> Ram Voltage: 1.5v
> Input Voltage: 1.8v
> LLC Setting: Extreme
> Motherboard: Gigabyte Z87X-UD4H


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FractinJex*
> 
> WILL POST HIGHER CLOCKS ONCE CLU HAS ARRIVED ON FRIDAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Username: ClexRex
> 
> CPU Model: i7 4770k approx. 10th 4770k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Core Multiplier: 45x
> CPU VID: 1.17v
> 
> Vcore: 1.17-1.175v Adaptive mode was able to boot 4.5ghz around 1.12v but froze shortly after load.
> 
> Uncore Multiplier: 40x
> 
> Uncore Voltage: 1.16v Adaptive mode
> 
> Cooling Solution: Water loop - 1x 360mm slim / 1x 240mm thick rad ek ltx cpu block and ek res/pump combo 2.2 primochill tubing. ek blood coolant ;]
> 
> Stability Test: approx. 6 hours of gaming and one 6h 22min intels tuning utility stress test...idle 24-30 max load temp. 63-66c (non delid) side panel off
> 
> Batch Number: Batch# 3332B costa rica
> 
> Ram Speed: 8gb 2400mhz gskill 10-12-12-31 1t 1.65v System agent offset + 0.180
> 
> Ram Voltage: 1.65v board auto applys a + offset so around 1.66v
> 
> Input Voltage: 1.86v msi boards auto apply a + offset of 0.0015 - note could possibly run lower possibly not due to ram speed and sli support.
> 
> LLC Setting: 100% cpu current enhanced
> 
> Motherboard: MSi mpower max ac latest bios : Note with my mpower max board I can run lower vcore and uncore voltages as well as vrin voltage vs any Asus board ve tried including formula/exterem...this based off of personal finding and NOT 100% (fact)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/IS3E9gN.jpg


You never updated your settings, FractinJex.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaKe OuT*
> 
> Further updating:
> Going for the 44 multi
> Tried the idea of increasing VRin. Dropped Vcore down to 1.36, VRin to 2.00. SA offset 0.1, digital I/O offset 0.1, analog I/O offset 0.05. Disabled Cstates just for the heck of it. BSOD 101.
> 
> Then, bumped VRin to 2.1. BSOD 101 after 7 loops x264.
> Then, bumped Vcore to 1.38. BSOD while sleeping x264.
> Highest temps are 77C.
> 
> I suppose next is to try upping Vcore to 1.40 and giving it another go. Also, can up VRin up to 2.15 and can up my SA and I/O offsets. Probably don't want to set Vcore above 1.43 (as it will hit 1.45 under load). I am running out of room! Looks like I'm barely going to hit 44 on this chip and it is looking like 43 may be the better 24/7 setting. Still going to try though.
> 
> Wonder how much I can sell it for and upgrade to HW-refresh?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alxx*
> 
> I5 4670K 4,5 Ghz 1,156 VID


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Horsemama1956*
> 
> *Username: horsemama1956
> CPU Model: i5 4670K
> Core Multiplier: 45
> CPU VID: 1.248
> Vcore: 1.246
> Uncore Multiplier: 42
> Uncore Voltage: 1.2
> Cooling Solution: Noctua NH-U14S
> Stability Test: x264 Stability test with 30 passes(overnight)
> Batch Number: L345B810
> Ram Speed: 1600-9-9-9-24-1T
> Ram Voltage: 1.5
> Input Voltage:1.9
> LLC Setting: Extreme
> Motherboard: Gigabyte Z87-D3HP*
> 
> Forgot to take a picture this morning before closing the text, but whatever. Managed to bring vcore down .02. Not sure if i'll bother going higher right now, though the hottest core only hit 67.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeliManne*
> 
> I guess I'm finally done with finding stable settings. Realbench really gave me a hard time. Overnight Prime1344 & x264 were stable with 1.270 vid/1.870 vccin but Realbench kept freezing/bsod. On Friday evening I left it running with 1.280 vid / 1.9 vccin for 8 hours. During the night it froze up. Good thing was that it froze rather than bsod because I got a good indication what was wrong. Hfinfo64 reported 12-20 G of max freqs. Some sort of conflict there. So last evening I dropped to 1.270 vid / 1.870 vccin and started the 8 hour test without hfinfo64 and went to watch a movie. Bsod but fortunately before the movie finished. 1.275 vid / 1.880 vccin and once again then went to bed. This morning the 8 hours was successful. I'v noticed that the impact on voltages are pretty much 1=1 with prime1344 & Realbench. So I loaded hfinfo64 and ran prime1344 for 15 min to get that under load vcore reading.
> 
> X264 50 loops. 1.270 vid 1.870 vccin
> 
> 
> Prime95 27.9 1344-1344 5600 MB of RAM 8 hours. 1.270 vid 1.870 vccin
> 
> 
> ROG Realbench stress test 4 GB of ram 8 hours. 1.275 vid 1.880 vccin
> 
> 
> Before these I tried Prime1344 with 1.265 vid but it did'nt last for an hour before bsod. I guess the 1 hour run with chart values was a lucky strike.
> 
> Username: VeliManne
> CPU Model: i5-4670k
> Core Multiplier: 45
> CPU VID: 1.275
> Vcore: 1.296
> Uncore Multiplier: 43
> Uncore Voltage: 1.230
> Cooling Solution: NH-D14
> Stability Test: ROG Realbench stress test 4 GB RAM 8 hours. (X264 50 loops, Prime95 27.9 1344-1344 5600 MB of RAM 8 hours)
> Batch Number: Costa Rica 3316b767
> Ram Speed: 1600 MHz, 9 9 9 27 XMP
> Ram Voltage: 1.65
> Input Voltage: 1.888
> LLC Setting: Level 8
> Motherboard: Asus Z87-A
> 
> Well I can't feel good or bad about my chip. I can only feel average.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaKe OuT*
> 
> OK. settled on an OC finally. Been playing with ram all weekend and ended up only tightening one timing. It seemed that no matter how I overclocked it, the computer would reboot at sometime during the x264 stress.
> 
> Username: MaKe OuT
> Model: i7-4770K
> Core multi: 43
> VID: 1.30
> Vcore: 1.31
> Uncore multi: 40
> Vuncore: 1.31
> Cooling: H110
> Stability test: 20 loops x264
> Batch: Malay
> Ram: 1866 9-9-9-28 1T
> Dram voltage: 1.60
> Input voltage: 1.94
> LLC: Level 8
> Mobo: Hero BIOS v. 1301


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsx821*
> 
> • I5-4670K/ASUS Z87-A/H100I/DELIDDED/IHS LAPPED/LIQUID PRO
> CPU BATCH #:3339B838/COSTA RICA/ SR14A
> EIST DISABLED
> C-STATE DISABLED
> MULTI CORE ENHANCEMENT DISABLED
> AI OVERCLOCK TUNER: MANUAL PROFILE (NON XMP)
> RAM FREQUENCY: MANUAL @ 1066MHZ
> CORE RATIO: 46X ALL CORES
> CORE VOLTAGE: MANUAL @ 1.420v (VID: 1.419v)
> CACHE RATIO: 34X MIN & MAX
> CACHE VOLTAGE: MANUAL @ 1.200v
> INPUT VOLTAGE: MANUAL @ 2.000v
> WINDOWS POWER OPTION: BALANCED MODE
> AMBIENT TEMPERATURE: CALIFORNIA ~15C-20C
> FANS: ALL 5 SET TO MAX
> STABILITY TESTING: ALL DONE SIMALTANEOUSLY FOR ABOUT 8 HOURS- PRIME95/ HD STREAMING ON YOUTUBE/SOME WEB BROWSING/ 1080P MOVIE ON VLC
> MIN IDLE TEMP: 21C
> MAX IDLE TEMP: 30C
> MIN LOAD TEMP: 65C
> MAX LOAD TEMP: 71C
> 
> I know.. my chip is most likely below the 20th percentile.
> I am waiting to mess with LLC (Auto), RAM frequency (1066mhz), and Cache ratio (34x) till the end when I get all my voltages in order.
> Furthermore, I'm only tweaking Cache Voltage and Input Voltage at the moment. And the Core Voltage is WAY high for 46x but my temps look okay-- I think. My screen kept freezing up on me at 1.400v after about an hour on prime95. So I bumped it up to 1.420v. I may have to bump it up a little more for maximum stability.
> Overall, it seems pretty stable as of right now- no random BSOD/screen freeze/auto reboot at these settings. This will be my 24/7 OC on manual mode (no adaptive/offset). I don't do video editing or play any 'hardcore' games, just some CS: GO and SC 2 every now and then. This is also my first build/overclock and will be using this computer for everyday stuff. I know it's a bit over kill, but I caught the OC bug *grin*. How does my voltage look with my temps? Any suggestions/tips for my settings? Thanks!


Is this a charting entry?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mistercoffee1*
> 
> And,
> Can I get charted, finally?
> 
> Username: mistercoffee1
> CPU Model: 4670K
> Core Multiplier: 44X
> CPU VID: 1.264
> Vcore: 1.265 within Bios
> Uncore Multiplier: 38X
> Uncore Voltage: Auto
> Cooling Solution: Noctua NH-U14S
> Stability Test: x264, 20 Passes
> Batch Number: Costa Rica 3319C231
> Ram Speed: 1600 9 9 9 24
> Ram Voltage: 1.5
> Input Voltage: Auto, at 1.744
> LLC Setting: Note, 25% in the VDroop in Digitall power options.
> Motherboard: MSI Z87-G45


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> Well haven't had the time to push any further. Here are my stats for 4.3 GHz 4770K:
> 
> Username: geneo
> CPU Model: 4770K
> Core Multiplier: 43X
> CPU VID: 1.212 adaptive
> Vcore: 1.229 (save across cores running x264 - latest version from angelotti)
> Uncore Multiplier: 40X
> Uncore Voltage: 1.196 ave. adaptive (running x264)
> Cooling Solution: Noctua NH-D14 with NF-A15 and NF-F12 PWM fans with 5 Noctua case fans
> Stability Test: x264 20 Passes, Prime 95 v28.5 1344k,1344k 2 hours
> Batch Number: L323C544 Malaysia
> Ram Speed: 1866 9-10-9-28
> Ram Voltage: 1.5
> Input Voltage: Manual, 1.760 V
> LLC Setting: Level 3
> VCCSA: 0.944 (+.07 offset)
> Motherboard: ASUS Maximus VI Hero


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *treome*
> 
> Whoops..
> 
> Username: treome
> CPU Model: 4770k
> Core Multiplier: x47
> *CPU VID: 1.410v*
> Vcore: 1.428v
> Uncore Multiplier: x34
> Uncore Voltage: Auto
> Cooling Solution: Custom Water
> Stability Test: IBT Very High 10 Loop
> Batch Number: Malay L312B528
> Ram Speed: 1600 @ 11-11-11-28
> Ram Voltage: 1.5v (stock)
> *Input Voltage: 2.00v*
> LLC Setting: Extreme
> Motherboard: Z87-UD3H


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *treome*
> 
> Username: treome
> CPU Model: 4770k
> Core Multiplier: x47
> CPU VID: 1.405v 1.410v
> Vcore: 1.428v
> Uncore Multiplier: x34
> Uncore Voltage: Auto
> Cooling Solution: Custom Water
> Stability Test: IBT Very High 10 Loop
> Batch Number: Malay L312B528
> Ram Speed: 1600 @ 11-11-11-28
> Ram Voltage: 1.5v (stock)
> Input Voltage: 1.20v 2.00v
> LLC Setting: Extreme
> Motherboard: Z87-UD3H


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marc79*
> 
> Might as well post my overclcok, seems like an average chip. Haven't pushed further as this thing gets pretty hot.
> 
> Username: Marc79
> CPU Model: 4770k
> Core Multiplier: x45
> CPU VID: 1.270 vid
> Vcore: 1.280 vcore
> Uncore Multiplier: x39
> Uncore Voltage: auto
> Cooling Solution: H110
> Stability Test: Battlefield 10+, GTA IV 10+, AIDA 6 hours, RealBench2.1
> Batch Number: MALAY L310B493
> Ram Speed: 1600Mhz 9-9-9-24
> Ram Voltage: 1.5v
> Input Voltage: 1.8v
> LLC Setting: auto
> Motherboard: Asus Hero


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schlonzo*
> 
> Please add my results to your chart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly, its just 4,4Ghz. :/
> I don't want to use more voltage than 1.3 and I'm really on the limit here with my CPU and UNCORE. Have been stable @ 4,6 with an older Prime95, but with the new Version and small FFT, i had to use x44.
> 
> Username: schlonzo
> CPU Model: 4770K
> Core Multiplier: 44
> CPU VID: 1,7
> Vcore: 1,3
> Uncore Multiplier: 39
> Uncore Voltage: 1,0
> Cooling Solution: Noctua DH-14 / delidded
> Stability Test: Prime95 27.9: 13h Blend (max. 77°C) & 2h small FFT (max. 95°C)
> Batch Number: Costa Rica
> Ram Speed: 2400 12:13:13:36 || G.Skill Trident X 2x8GB
> Ram Voltage: 1,65
> Input Voltage: 1,7
> LLC Setting: AUTO
> Motherboard: ASRock Z87M Extreme 4


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SgtRotty*
> 
> Username: SgtRotty
> CPU Model: 4770k
> Core Multiplier: 43
> CPU VID: 1.220
> Vcore: 1.240
> Uncore Multiplier: 43
> Uncore Voltage: 1.220
> Cooling Solution: h100 push/pull
> Stability Test: bf4,bf3
> Batch Number: L312B534 malaysia
> Ram Speed: 2400 gskillz xtrident 4x4gb xmp1
> Ram Voltage: 1.650-1.665
> Input Voltage: 1.850
> LLC Setting: %100
> Motherboard: Z87-G45 [bios1.7]
> System Agent:+250
> AIO:+150
> DIO:+150
> Nondelidded
> 
> this is my latest and greatest updated. mine scales as follows:
> 
> 1.220-43x
> 1.270-44x
> 1.320-45x
> 1.370-46x
> 1.420-47x
> 
> i saw no difference between 47x and 43x for playing bf4. except temps...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbakalski*
> 
> Greetings, All!
> 
> Here is my Haswell experience thus far:
> 
> *CPU Model: 4670k - sold/replaced with 4770k*
> Core Multiplier: 44
> CPU VID: 1.3-ish
> Motherboard: Z87-G65 [bios1.8]
> 
> *CPU Model: 4770k - replaced with a new 4770k, after failed delid*
> Batch - L318 Malay
> Core Multiplier: 44
> Ring Multiplier:40
> CPU Vcore: 1.34
> Ring Voltage 1.20
> VRIN: 1.95
> Motherboard: Z87-G65 [bios1.9]
> 
> The latest 4770k seems to be much better than my 2 previous chips, although it is still nothing crazy.
> So far I have tested the settings below and it seems stable (p95, Small FFTs 1 hour). I need to play around with it some more and fine tune it.
> 
> I am also using an older version of p95 so I need to update and retest.
> 
> *Core Multiplier: 39*
> Vcore: Auto/ (HWINFO 1.127)
> Uncore Multiplier: Auto
> Uncore Voltage: Auto
> Cooling Solution: Custom Loop
> Stability Test: p95 Small FFTs 1 hour
> *Batch Number: 3333C Costa Rica - above average results on HWbot. I was lucky my local Microcenter let me pick through their stock*
> Ram Speed: 1866 Dominator GT 2x4GB
> Ram Voltage: 1.504V
> Input Voltage: Stock (HWinfo 1.776)
> LLC Setting: Auto
> Motherboard: Z87-G45 [bios1.9]
> System Agent: Auto
> AIO: Auto
> DIO: Auto
> Nondelidded
> 
> *Core Multiplier: 44*
> Vcore: 1.185
> Uncore Multiplier: 35
> Uncore Voltage: Auto
> Ram Voltage: 1.504V
> Input Voltage: 1.845
> LLC Setting: Auto
> System Agent: Auto
> AIO: Auto
> DIO: Auto
> 
> *Core Multiplier: 45*
> Vcore: 1.240
> Uncore Multiplier: 35
> Uncore Voltage: Auto
> Ram Voltage: 1.504V
> Input Voltage: 1.875
> LLC Setting: Auto
> System Agent: Auto
> AIO: Auto
> DIO: Auto
> 
> It took the chip 1.3Vcore/1.95VRIN to get into windows and be able to browse around at 4.6 ( it was getting late and I was pretty tired so I didn't test much). I will stabilize 4.4 an 4.5 before I attempt to go at 4.6 and above. Temps and voltage are acceptable at 4.5 (much more so than my previous 4770k) so I am pretty happy. again these are rather "dirty overclocks", so I will clean up, retest, take screenshots and update.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ham4ever*
> 
> heey
> i am trying to OC 4670k
> 
> so far i tried alot but always end up bluescreen while playing BF3
> 
> so i started all over with :
> 
> Batch - L314B405 Malay
> Core Multiplier: 42
> Ring Multiplier:35
> VID in bios was set : 1.176v
> CPU Vcore in system: 1.188v
> Ring Voltage auto
> VRIN: auto in bios / in system 1.764V
> Motherboard: GA-Z87-HD3 ( bios F6)
> RAM voltage : 1.500V
> 
> and AIDA64 test for 1 hour temp reached 77 C
> 
> 
> 
> i did test with IBT stress level High and temp reached = 90 C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i am still trying to set more voltages to manual and tune stuff lil bit
> 
> what you guys think of this OC i had ?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbakalski*
> 
> Username: mbakalski
> CPU Model: 4770k
> Core Multiplier: 45
> CPU VID: 1.245
> Vcore: 1.272
> Uncore Multiplier: 39
> Uncore Voltage: 1.220
> Cooling Solution: Custom Loop
> Stability Test: p95 Small FFTs 1 hr/IBT High - 10 pass/ BF4
> Batch Number: 3333C Costa Rica
> Ram Speed: 1866 Corsair Dominator GT 2x4GB
> Ram Voltage: 1.50
> Input Voltage: 1.92
> LLC Setting: Auto
> Motherboard: Z87-G65 [bios1.9]
> System Agent:+.100v
> AIO:+.100v
> DIO:+100v
> Nondelidded
> 
> I might try for more if I ever pop the lid open. Seems like a decent/a little better than average chip.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dervladimir*
> 
> Intermediate result:
> 
> Username: dervladimir
> CPU Model: i5-4670K (CL under HS)
> Core Multiplier: 47
> CPU VID: 0.992V
> Vcore: 1.385V
> Uncore Multiplier: 43
> Uncore Voltage: 1.300V
> Cooling Solution: Custom Water
> Stability Test: Lynx 0.6.5, memory 6144 and 30 runs
> Batch Number: Malay, L327B895
> Ram Speed: 2400MHz
> Ram Voltage: 1.300V
> Input Voltage: 1.880V
> LLC Setting: Level 8
> Motherboard: ASUS Maximus VI Formula


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> Don't see any improvement either.
> It seems less intesive cuz I managed this with this following settings and much better temps =) :
> 
> Vcore: 1.275V
> Cache: 1.200V
> SA: 0.9V
> Ev. Input: 1.8V
> DRAM: 1.5V
> PCH Core: 1.1V
> PCH VLX: 1.575V
> LLC: Level 6
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: I must say that the simple H105 watercooler is doing a great job! Awesome bang for buck cooling system =)
> 
> Edit 2: 3DMark 2013 also runs fine =) http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2867988


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maintenance Bot*
> 
> Good guide thanks. Glad I found it.
> Add me please.
> 
> CPU: 4770K
> Core Multiplier: 44
> CPU VID: 1.270
> Vcore: 1.288
> Uncore Multiplier: 39
> Uncore Voltage: 1.120
> Cooling Solution: Enermax Liqtech 240
> Stability Test: 1hr Aida, BF4 10 hours
> Batch Number: Costa Rica 3334C183
> Ram Speed:1866 xmp 9-9-9-24
> Input Voltage: 1.950
> LLC Setting: Auto
> Motherboard: MSI MPOWER


No picture.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sethiron*
> 
> First time OC'er and first post on this forum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for this helpful guide
> 
> sethiron
> 4770k
> Core Multiplier: 44x
> CPU VID: 1.265
> Vcore: 1.28
> Uncore Multiplier: 39x
> Uncore Voltage: 1.20
> Cooling Solution: Noctua NH D-14
> 
> Stability Test:
> Aida64 (CPU, FPU, cache) for ~8h
> x264 Stability Test for ~10h
> Realbench Stress Test for ~4h
> Haven't tried many games yet, but played an unoptimized WildStar without any issues
> 
> Batch Number: Costa Rica 3403A823
> Ram Speed: 2400 10-12-12-31-2N
> Ram Voltage: stock (1.65)
> Input Voltage: Input = 1.8, Eventual = 1.8
> LLC Setting: set to level 8, Extreme
> Motherboard: Asus Maximus VI Hero
> 
> Aida64 screen capture
> 
> 
> x264 screen captures


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exilon*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Decided to be a bit more adventurous from my previous 4.2 GHz @ 1.25 V overclock.
> 
> After a couple of hours fiddling with voltages and multipliers, I gave up on 4.6 GHz with 4 cores and ended up with 46/46/45/45 turbo at 1.335 V non-AVX.
> 
> With AVX, voltage goes to ~1.43 V and my NH-D14 starts spinning up.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like I'm voltage constrained so delidding isn't going to do anything.
> 
> Username: Exilon
> CPU Model: i7-4770K
> Core Multiplier: 45
> CPU VID: 1.333
> Vcore: 1.34
> Uncore Multiplier: 39
> Uncore Voltage: 1.15
> Cooling Solution: NH-D14
> Stability Test: Prime95, 4 hours, OCCT, 10 hours, 48+ hours of general use.
> Batch Number: Malaysia L313B574
> Ram Speed: 1600 MHz
> Ram Voltage: 1.64
> Input Voltage: 1.95
> LLC Setting: 100%
> Motherboard: Asus Z87-PRO


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ludkoto*
> 
> Decided to post here finaly been reading the tread for long time started with sins guide thou.
> This is the OC i am using now:
> Username:ludkoto
> CPU Model:i5 4670k not delided
> Core Multiplier: x44
> CPU VID: 1.3v (could run it at 1.28 but added 0.02 coz of BF4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> Vcore: 1.32v
> Uncore Multiplier: x42
> Uncore Voltage: 1.24v
> Cooling Solution: CM Seidon 120v
> Stability Test: IBT (Standart), XTU (bench + 2h stress test), Aida for 7h,
> Cinebench, Realbench the x264 test 10 runs few times and Gaming (BF4, AC4 and some others)
> Highest temp i get is from IBT low 90s rest are 70-80C gaming i think lower then 70 around 65C
> Batch Number: L335C391
> Ram Speed: [1333 haven't bought new one yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ram Voltage: stock
> Input Voltage: 2v
> LLC Setting: Extreme
> Motherboard: Z87 D3HP
> Sorry for not having pic maybe when i have time to test again i'd put one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will try x46 latter i think i can get it stable at 1.42v considering i got x45 stable 1.37v (BF4 stable)
> My CPU ain't from the good once but works for me since i can't change it i got some other OC profiles witch i've tested if its needed i can post them.
> I mainly use the PC for gaming and reg stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think my OC is stable if you guys see something wrong shoot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got one quetion can go over then 2.1v for Input voltage like 2.15 ot somethin?


You have all been charted.
This took FOREVER.


----------



## gdubc

I just want you to know it's appreciated, 'wizzie! One of these days I will get mine put together and get myself on this chart!


----------



## bern43

Disabled VR Fault Management on my board and now I seem to be stable at 1.326 for 44X. This is with 1.92 input voltage, 1600 memory, and 35 cache ratio. Voltage jumps around a lot less with VR Fault Management disabled. Curious if I can work my way back down the voltage scale some. I'll submit for the chart later.


----------



## DrockinWV

I know this is probably a dumb question, but im a noob lol sooo... every time I have downloaded x264 to stress test the file is not recognizable to my computer? Is there other software I need in order to use this file? what am i missing here?


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrockinWV*
> 
> I know this is probably a dumb question, but im a noob lol sooo... every time I have downloaded x264 to stress test the file is not recognizable to my computer? Is there other software I need in order to use this file? what am i missing here?


It's a compressed file, you'll need to download and use 7zip to extract it.


----------



## DrockinWV

Thanks Forceman! I appreciate your help!!


----------



## Marianpol

Username: Marianpol
CPU Model: 4670k
Core Multiplier: 45x
CPU VID: 1.216
Vcore: 1.225
Uncore Multiplier: 40x
Uncore Voltage: 1.09
Cooling Solution: Delided, NH-D14
Stability Test: IBT Max x20, LinX 29k x20
Batch Number: L323C421 (Malay)
Ram Speed: 9-11-10-28 1T @ 2133
Ram Voltage: 1.65
Input Voltage: 1.8
LLC Setting: Extreme
Motherboard: Z87X-UD3H


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marianpol*
> 
> Username: Marianpol
> CPU Model: 4670k
> Core Multiplier: 45x
> CPU VID: 1.216
> Vcore: 1.225
> Uncore Multiplier: 40x
> Uncore Voltage: 1.09
> Cooling Solution: Delided, NH-D14
> Stability Test: IBT Max x20, LinX 29k x20
> Batch Number: L323C421 (Malay)
> Ram Speed: 9-11-10-28 1T @ 2133
> Ram Voltage: 1.65
> Input Voltage: 1.8
> LLC Setting: Extreme
> Motherboard: Z87X-UD3H


I'll chart you in a few minutes.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> I just want you to know it's appreciated, 'wizzie! One of these days I will get mine put together and get myself on this chart!


Thanks









---

The spreadsheet's graph has been updated. I forgot to update it last time.




AVERAGE OC45.50MEDIAN OC45.00AVERAGE VID1.29MEDIAN VID1.28

Amount of overclock submissions: 161

(Stats listed in this post did not include Marianpol's entry but should be reflected in the actual chart itself. Don't forget the graph is located in the bottom of the chart.)


----------



## joe2108

Username: JOE2108
CPU Model: 4670k
Core Multiplier: 45x
Vcore: 1.264
Uncore Multiplier: 36x
Uncore Voltage: -
Cooling Solution: Corsair H110 push Pull
Stability Test: AIDA Extreme
Batch Number: - (Malay)
Ram Speed: Corsair Veangance Pro @ 2133
Ram Voltage: 1.5
LLC Setting: Auto
Motherboard: GA-Z87X-OC



thanks.

just want to ask
I enable SpeedStep in the bios and features from 8x to 45x normal but Vcore always showed the highest position does not fall following SpeedStep.
It's normal on OC Condition or something missing?


----------



## benjamen50

Double check if you have your windows power plan set to balanced or high performance.

It should be set to balanced power plan for the speedstep to work.

Also check if you have Intel c-states enabled. Also check if you have turbo boost enabled.

Not sure if these other bios settings need to be changed or not.


----------



## Wirerat

Cstates set to auto will not drop vcore on my board. So I suggest you change it to enabled or actually pick c6/c7.


----------



## joe2108

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benjamen50*
> 
> Double check if you have your windows power plan set to balanced or high performance.
> 
> It should be set to balanced power plan for the speedstep to work.
> 
> Also check if you have Intel c-states enabled. Also check if you have turbo boost enabled.
> 
> Not sure if these other bios settings need to be changed or not.


Windows on default setting.. same as non OC condition speedstep & power works

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Cstates set to auto will not drop vcore on my board. So I suggest you change it to enabled or actually pick c6/c7.


Thank, I'll try it.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joe2108*
> 
> Windows on default setting.. same as non OC condition speedstep & power works
> Thank, I'll try it.


Same situation as Wirerat. Adaptive does nothing on my motherboard and EIST only works with balanced power setting but as noted in the guide, I had to wait 60 seconds after bootup for the multiplier drop to show up on sensors.


----------



## coelacanth

After months of stable OC (4.5GHz) I got BSOD 124 while playing Far Cry 3 two days ago. I upped VID from 1.280v to 1.285v. Yesterday I got another BSOD 124 while playing Far Cry 3 and upped VID to 1.290v. I also upped Eventual / VCCIN / VRIN from 1.780v to 1.800v.

Strange that after all these months of computing (including playing Far Cry 3) all of a sudden I start getting BSOD 124s. I was running BitTorrent in the background while playing, I wonder if that contributed somehow.


----------



## Bartouille

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> After months of stable OC (4.5GHz) I got BSOD 124 while playing Far Cry 3 two days ago. I upped VID from 1.280v to 1.285v. Yesterday I got another BSOD 124 while playing Far Cry 3 and upped VID to 1.290v. I also upped Eventual / VCCIN / VRIN from 1.780v to 1.800v.
> 
> Strange that after all these months of computing (including playing Far Cry 3) all of a sudden I start getting BSOD 124s. I was running BitTorrent in the background while playing, I wonder if that contributed somehow.


Far Cry 3 is very hard on both cpu and gpu. I've had overclocks that passed Prime95 for hours and crashed on FC3 within minutes. The only solution to this was changing my oc testing methodology, now I run 25 pass of IBT at maximum and I never crashed again on FC3 and played it 40 hours+ since then.


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> After months of stable OC (4.5GHz) I got BSOD 124 while playing Far Cry 3 two days ago. I upped VID from 1.280v to 1.285v. Yesterday I got another BSOD 124 while playing Far Cry 3 and upped VID to 1.290v. I also upped Eventual / VCCIN / VRIN from 1.780v to 1.800v.
> 
> Strange that after all these months of computing (including playing Far Cry 3) all of a sudden I start getting BSOD 124s. I was running BitTorrent in the background while playing, I wonder if that contributed somehow.


From what i've read, it's better to set VCCIN 0.5V higher than vcore, with vid 1.29V i'm pretty sure vcore can reach 1.320 (it was the case for me) so you could try VCCIN 1.82


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ConnorMcLeod*
> 
> From what i've read, it's better to set VCCIN 0.5V higher than vcore, with vid 1.29V i'm pretty sure vcore can reach 1.320 (it was the case for me) so you could try VCCIN 1.82


You're right. According to HWInfo, at 1.290v VID my Vcore is 1.328v. With VCCIN set to 1.800v it goes to 1.856v under load. So my max VCCIN is .528v higher than my max Vcore. All my voltages are on Manual.

Could my problem (BSOD 124) be VCCIN rather than VID?

What is interesting / concerning is that I've played countless hours of FC3 with the same settings for months. Now all of a sudden I'm getting BSODs with those settings.


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

Can't help much on this since my knowledge is below the sea level, but if you look at other members settings you can see that vccin is often set to 1.9V on medium settings and to 2.0 on high settings. I think advices on VCCIN are in 1st post though.

I'm personally testing core x45 with vid 1.30V and vccin 1.9V so if i crash i'm pretty sure it is not vccin related (have passed 87 loops of x264 so far, not sure it is worth to continue to achieve 24 hours), when i have finished with cache (i may raise vccin to 2.0 for tests) and ram i gonna lower vccin untill it is not stable anymore.


----------



## jsx821

Anyone here order 4670k/4770k from Amazon recently? How are they?


----------



## Barefooter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> You're right. According to HWInfo, at 1.290v VID my Vcore is 1.328v. With VCCIN set to 1.800v it goes to 1.856v under load. So my max VCCIN is .528v higher than my max Vcore. All my voltages are on Manual.
> 
> Could my problem (BSOD 124) be VCCIN rather than VID?
> 
> What is interesting / concerning is that I've played countless hours of FC3 with the same settings for months. Now all of a sudden I'm getting BSODs with those settings.


I would bump your VCCIN (eventual input voltage on your board) to 1.9v. That is totally safe, see if your stable and then you can lower it from there if you want to. I've run mine for several months at 2.1v with no problems.

If you VCCIN is too low, it really doesn't matter what you do with vcore you'll still crash.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joe2108*
> 
> Username: JOE2108
> CPU Model: 4670k
> Core Multiplier: 45x
> Vcore: 1.264
> Uncore Multiplier: 36x
> Uncore Voltage: -
> Cooling Solution: Corsair H110 push Pull
> Stability Test: AIDA Extreme
> Batch Number: - (Malay)
> Ram Speed: Corsair Veangance Pro @ 2133
> Ram Voltage: 1.5
> LLC Setting: Auto
> Motherboard: GA-Z87X-OC
> 
> 
> 
> thanks.
> 
> just want to ask
> I enable SpeedStep in the bios and features from 8x to 45x normal but Vcore always showed the highest position does not fall following SpeedStep.
> It's normal on OC Condition or something missing?


Since it has not been mentioned, you need cpu-z 1.64.0 to show you vcore correctly - hwinfo will too, and is probably better, but make sure to look at the "Vcore" sensor, and not VID!

With c-states etc enabled and balanced power plan, it will drop and show tiny volts @ idle, or even float around ~2ghz/0.7v on the sensors when doing stuff like web browsing


----------



## ProKoN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Barefooter*
> 
> I would bump your VCCIN (eventual input voltage on your board) to 1.9v. That is totally safe, see if your stable and then you can lower it from there if you want to. I've run mine for several months at 2.1v with no problems.
> 
> If you VCCIN is too low, it really doesn't matter what you do with vcore you'll still crash.


BSOD x124 I believe is related to an unstable *uncore frequency* vcore will not solve the issue

increase ring voltage or decrease ring multiplier (uncore ratio)

make sure vccin is set for 2.1-2.2V. drop this voltage if you can once stable ring voltage and frequency is attained.

I run my VCCIN at 2.2V on both a 4670k and 4770k for almost a year...no issues both at 4400MHz uncore frequency


----------



## bern43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProKoN*
> 
> BSOD x124 I believe is related to an unstable *uncore frequency* vcore will not solve the issue
> 
> increase ring voltage or decrease ring multiplier (uncore ratio)
> 
> make sure vccin is set for 2.1-2.2V. drop this voltage if you can once stable ring voltage and frequency is attained.
> 
> I run my VCCIN at 2.2V on both a 4670k and 4770k for almost a year...no issues both at 4400MHz uncore frequency


All my 124 bsods have been vcore related. FWIW.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProKoN*
> 
> BSOD x124 I believe is related to an unstable *uncore frequency* vcore will not solve the issue
> 
> increase ring voltage or decrease ring multiplier (uncore ratio)
> 
> make sure vccin is set for 2.1-2.2V. drop this voltage if you can once stable ring voltage and frequency is attained.
> 
> I run my VCCIN at 2.2V on both a 4670k and 4770k for almost a year...no issues both at 4400MHz uncore frequency


Both uncore and lack of vcore can throw 124 - my standard procedure is just set uncore [email protected] until you can be sure that core is not throwing it, then OC uncore afterwards


----------



## BenJaminJr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Both uncore and lack of vcore can throw 124 - my standard procedure is just set uncore [email protected] until you can be sure that core is not throwing it, then OC uncore afterwards


See I rather try for 1:1 and then drop uncore as necessary. But that's the beauty of this hobby, we can all have different methods for more people to try.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BenJaminJr*
> 
> See I rather try for 1:1 and then drop uncore as necessary. But that's the beauty of this hobby, we can all have different methods for more people to try.


I try for 1:1 too, as much as it makes sense (it doesn't affect most of my benches so i don't use it on 47x, but i do for lower oc) but if you raise both at the same time and get a 124 thrown, you have no choice but to guess why that 124 happened.

If you go from 35/33 to 45/33 and get a 124, you can raise vcore. When 124 no longer happens, you can raise uncore to match - and if you immediately get 124's, you can know for certain that it was caused by changing the uncore multiplier with those voltages


----------



## vtecjunkie81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsx821*
> 
> Anyone here order 4670k/4770k from Amazon recently? How are they?


I ordered one from them when they were on sale last week. 359 Malaysia batch, and it's shaping up pretty well. I'm still tinkering with it, but I should be able to lock it in at 45 multi and 1.215 Vid without temps getting too crazy (I can do 46 multi @ 1.3V, but temps hit mid 90s in Prime). Once I get it under water, I'm gonna open it up and see what it can do. I'll report back once I get my uncore and other extras dialed in.

Edit: Sorry, it was batch 345. Don't know where I got 359 from.


----------



## ProKoN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> I try for 1:1 too, as much as it makes sense (it doesn't affect most of my benches so i don't use it on 47x, but i do for lower oc) but if you raise both at the same time and get a 124 thrown, you have no choice but to guess why that 124 happened.
> 
> If you go from 35/33 to 45/33 and get a 124, you can raise vcore. When 124 no longer happens, you can raise uncore to match - and if you immediately get 124's, you can know for certain that it was caused by changing the uncore multiplier with those voltages


hey just curious how your system scores on cinebench r15 at your 4.7OC

I typically hit around 955.

47core \ 44 uncore

2666memory cl 12


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProKoN*
> 
> hey just curious how your system scores on cinebench r15 at your 4.7OC
> 
> I typically hit around 955.
> 
> 47core \ 44 uncore
> 
> 2666memory cl 12


I hit 950 with 46x/40x and my RAM at worse settings than it's at now (2200 9-10-12-20, 104trfc sammies)

Too many people bench differently, some use safemode, others just realtime priority, it depends how much stuff is running on your system etc. I think 4.7/4.4 was in the low to mid 970's, but i never really tested it because i was never stable and cool enough to use 4.7 with HT 24/7.


----------



## Shweller

Just ran Intelburn test 10 pass on Very high and Prime 95 for about 3 hours. Max temp was 73°C on my 4670K 4.6ghz @ 1.25 V delidded, lapped with a custom water loop. Intelburn test passed no problem but encountered a problem on Prime 95. Worker number 2 stopped for some reason and gave an error code. Has anyone seen this before?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shweller*
> 
> Just ran Intelburn test 10 pass on Very high and Prime 95 for about 3 hours. Max temp was 73°C on my 4670K @ 1.25 V delidded, lapped with a custom water loop. Intelburn test passed no problem but encountered a problem on Prime 95. Worker number 2 stopped for some reason and gave an error code. Has anyone seen this before?


That's what happens when you are unstable. You can go run custom fft 864k-864k if you want to reproduce it faster than just running blend again (it'd take 3 hours to come back to that fft)

Have you tried shooting for ~4.9 or so using the lower temperatures of x264 and prime fft 1344-1344?


----------



## Shweller

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> That's what happens when you are unstable. You can go run custom fft 864k-864k if you want to reproduce it faster than just running blend again (it'd take 3 hours to come back to that fft)
> 
> Have you tried shooting for ~4.9 or so using the lower temperatures of x264 and prime fft 1344-1344?


No I have not. I use to run 4.5 ghz 24-7 with a little less voltage stable for about 5 months. Now that I finished my loop, delid and lapping I would like to hit 5ghz. Just trying to figure out a good test. My aida 64 trial period is up. I usually run ibt and prime with some heavy bf4 gaming to check stability.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shweller*
> 
> No I have not. I use to run 4.5 ghz 24-7 with a little less voltage stable for about 5 months. Now that I finished my loop, delid and lapping I would like to hit 5ghz. Just trying to figure out a good test. My aida 64 trial period is up. I usually run ibt and prime with some heavy bf4 gaming to check stability.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-guide-with-statistics/10980_30#post_21941059

use 8 threads

i also found prime 27.9 custom, fft 1344-1344 with >90% of max RAM to be quite harsh (avoiding the high temps) and hear recent versions are harder, but not much hotter, if you want a really hard test for vcore etc.


----------



## Shweller

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-guide-with-statistics/10980_30#post_21941059
> 
> use 8 threads
> 
> i also found prime 27.9 custom, fft 1344-1344 with >90% of max RAM to be quite harsh (avoiding the high temps) and hear recent versions are harder, but not much hotter, if you want a really hard test for vcore etc.


Thank you. I will give a run and report back. I know there is a big jump in voltage once you try to get to 4.9 & 5. I will see how my loop handles it.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shweller*
> 
> Thank you. I will give a run and report back. I know there is a big jump in voltage once you try to get to 4.9 & 5. I will see how my loop handles it.


The voltage jumps can get quite big - like 0.13v for 200mhz! - but sometimes you don't need to add as much Vcore if you also increase VRIN

I think general consensus for degradation etc is that 1.5vcore is a terrible idea, 1.3 seems completely fine and 1.4 is probably ok unless you're being conservative


----------



## Cyro999

Thanks again Angelotti for the x264 stuff and sorry i didn't help you faster before!~

I tested 12 threads vs 16 on my system with 4c8t for 1000 frames~



This is some really solid utilization now!


----------



## BoredErica

But temps didn't go up?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> But temps didn't go up?


Well, i already had pretty good utilization before. At this point, my ambient temps and if the heatpipes are warm or not decide the fate of temps moreso than little tweaks - in the past, when there were gaps in utlization, they were a bit lower.

My temps dropped a little with new case and they shouldn't rise now. My average on hottest core, if i were to encode like this for 2 hours, would be about 75c @1.265vcore load, HT on

I really like x264! I'm glad performance got improved a lot with Haswell, because it's awesome to have an extremely useful, widespread, open source, as-near-perfectly-threaded-as-possible-for-an-actual-program etc thing that uncounted millions of people use, to encode and benchmark with. It's a fun benchmark to shut down people claiming FX is always faster when properly utilized, for example. 8-threaded FX cpu's have not been faster video encoders than i5 since Haswell.


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> i also found prime 27.9 custom, fft 1344-1344 with >90% of max RAM to be quite harsh (avoiding the high temps) and hear recent versions are harder, but not much hotter, if you want a really hard test for vcore etc.


I've never used prime95 before, could you give more info please :

- number of tests to run
- check "Run FFTs in place" box ?
- about RAM you say 90%, of total ram, avalaible ? windows says i have 8133ram, avalaible 6950, free 6276, if i use 90% of 8133 i'm not sure it can go well
- time to run each FFT size ?

Thanks.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ConnorMcLeod*
> 
> I've never used prime95 before, could you give more info please :
> 
> - number of tests to run
> - check "Run FFTs in place" box ?
> - about RAM you say 90%, of total ram, avalaible ? windows says i have 8133ram, avalaible 6950, free 6276, if i use 90% of 8133 i'm not sure it can go well
> - time to run each FFT size ?
> 
> Thanks.


It runs differently depending on the prime version, i used 27.9 for testing (which seemed reasonably demanding but not crazy)

1 thread per CPU thread. On a 4670k you'd use 4, on a 4770k you'd use 8 - this is probably in there automatically

Don't run in-place.

Task manager performance tab says Total, Cached, Available and Free. If Available if 7000 for example, you'd type 6300 (or a bit more)

default length should be good, ~5-30 mins. It'll loop, if you want to test 1344 for an hour, it might be best to type 60 mins in there (i think it makes the tests a bit different instead of looping the same thing, but not sure)


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

Oh, number of tests to run is threads number, thanks.


----------



## KJZ87

I am new to OCing in general and I am want to make sure I have read the information correctly. I want to OC my I5-4670K to 4.2 Ghz eventually. Would it advisable to start with a core multiplier of 40 first to get to 4.0 Ghz without changing the voltage; then proceed to increase the multiplier by 1 until it gets to 4.2 Ghz?

Out of all the OCing stability/burn tests (IBT, prime65, aida64), which one would be best for my "mild" OCing needs? Thanks.


----------



## angelotti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> ...i didn't help you faster before...


That's alright, there's not much change.., mostly cosmetical. And you did help before. I wouldn't have bothered with changes if those with HT chips did not provide feedback (through testing), like you and GeneO.
Anyway, if you still fiddle with your OC and test with x264, you could try the *10bit* binaries. I've seen conflicting reports over this, some say it's more demanding and the encode takes over 20% longer (for ex in this forum), others say it's faster.
On my 4670 it made no difference. Maybe some of those that say it's more resources intensive are not talking from experience, just from their misunderstanding of the fact that it is more demanding on cpu (gpu for madvr) when it comes to software playback.


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KJZ87*
> 
> I am new to OCing in general and I am want to make sure I have read the information correctly. I want to OC my I5-4670K to 4.2 Ghz eventually. Would it advisable to start with a core multiplier of 40 first to get to 4.0 Ghz without changing the voltage; then proceed to increase the multiplier by 1 until it gets to 4.2 Ghz?
> 
> Out of all the OCing stability/burn tests (IBT, prime65, aida64), which one would be best for my "mild" OCing needs? Thanks.


Wait for experienced OCers feed back, but i think that for 4,1-4,2GHz OC you can follow that tutorial


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ConnorMcLeod*
> 
> Wait for experienced OCers feed back, but i think that for 4,1-4,2GHz OC you can follow that tutorial


We have a better one in the OP of this thread


----------



## Svarog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProKoN*
> 
> BSOD x124 I believe is related to an unstable *uncore frequency* vcore will not solve the issue
> 
> increase ring voltage or decrease ring multiplier (uncore ratio)
> 
> make sure vccin is set for 2.1-2.2V. drop this voltage if you can once stable ring voltage and frequency is attained.
> 
> I run my VCCIN at 2.2V on both a 4670k and 4770k for almost a year...no issues both at 4400MHz uncore frequency


In my case i can confirm it was related to my Uncore.

My 4770K runs 4,5 GHz @ 1.175 volts.

I encountered quite some 124s lately in Diablo 3, and i kept upping the voltage. I went as high as 1.200 volts, but it didn't make a difference.

I been told to lower the Uncore from 35 to 33. And ever since i done that i'm 124 free.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KJZ87*
> 
> I am new to OCing in general and I am want to make sure I have read the information correctly. I want to OC my I5-4670K to 4.2 Ghz eventually. Would it advisable to start with a core multiplier of 40 first to get to 4.0 Ghz without changing the voltage; then proceed to increase the multiplier by 1 until it gets to 4.2 Ghz?
> 
> Out of all the OCing stability/burn tests (IBT, prime65, aida64), which one would be best for my "mild" OCing needs? Thanks.


Start at 4.0 with 1.2v and then work your way up. You can probably get away with going straight to 4.2 with 1.2v depending on your luck. Stress test you can use Prime95 or Aida or x264. Since your voltages are so low, temperatures shouldn't be a problem unless you're running stock cooler or using linpack.

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *Svarog*
> 
> In my case i can confirm it was related to my Uncore.
> 
> My 4770K runs 4,5 GHz @ 1.175 volts.
> 
> I encountered quite some 124s lately in Diablo 3, and i kept upping the voltage. I went as high as 1.200 volts, but it didn't make a difference.
> 
> I been told to lower the Uncore from 35 to 33. And ever since i done that i'm 124 free.


When you crashed due to uncore, did your computer hang up a little bit and then crash? Or did it flat out crash?


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

prime95 1344-1344 1h test passed with x45 vid 1.3V, which was the stable setting i figured out with a 24h x264 test.

I can't pass such a test with uncore x44 raising voltage to 1.36, so i think i gonna search for x43 stability.


----------



## Svarog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> When you crashed due to uncore, did your computer hang up a little bit and then crash? Or did it flat out crash?


First a hang with the sound going like brzzrzzrzrzrzrzzrzrzrzzz for 2-3 seconds, then a BSOD with 124.


----------



## KJZ87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Start at 4.0 with 1.2v and then work your way up. You can probably get away with going straight to 4.2 with 1.2v depending on your luck. Stress test you can use Prime95 or Aida or x264. Since your voltages are so low, temperatures shouldn't be a problem unless you're running stock cooler or using linpack.


Gotcha. I have another question if do not mind me asking: should I update the BIOS for my Asus Z87-Plus MB?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KJZ87*
> 
> Gotcha. I have another question if do not mind me asking: should I update the BIOS for my Asus Z87-Plus MB?


Different people will tell you different things. Some people say some older version is good for overclocking.


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

The tutorial on RAM i mentioned earlier says to set System Agent (VCCSA) from 1.15 to 1.25.
On z87-g45 gaming i only find the offset mode that can be set to Auto, - and +
And below a value of that offset.
So on what value the offset is based ? 0.85 ? so i should set mode + and 0.3 so value could reach 1.15 ?
I'm confused.
I've read somewhere else that you don't need to change that voltage on ram frequencies below 2133Hz?

What to do with this ?

Also, XMP says max bandwith is 1600, i managed to pass a hyper-pi test with 1800. At 1866, windows crashes after boot.
Should i set back to 1600 or could 1800 be ok ?

Thanks.


----------



## KJZ87

I have just OC my I5-4670K to 4 GHz with 1.2V. I am running Aidax64 system stability test and the temps are in the low-mid 70's C. Is this expected or are the temps too high?


----------



## vtecjunkie81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KJZ87*
> 
> I have just OC my I5-4670K to 4 GHz with 1.2V. I am running Aidax64 system stability test and the temps are in the low-mid 70's C. Is this expected or are the temps too high?


Those temps look good depending on what stability test you're running (at 1.220 I get low 70s on x264 and around 80-81 running Prime95 small FFT test). As long as you don't go over 80C during everyday use or 90C while stressing, you're good. Keep bumping up your multi by 1 or 2 increments while leaving your voltage the same to see how high you can get with that voltage. Once you get a crash, up the voltage a little (I did .025 increments) until you're either stable or temps get too high.


----------



## KJZ87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vtecjunkie81*
> 
> Those temps look good depending on what stability test you're running (at 1.220 I get low 70s on x264 and around 80-81 running Prime95 small FFT test). As long as you don't go over 80C during everyday use or 90C while stressing, you're good. Keep bumping up your multi by 1 or 2 increments while leaving your voltage the same to see how high you can get with that voltage. Once you get a crash, up the voltage a little (I did .025 increments) until you're either stable or temps get too high.


I am running the System Stability Test with AIDA64.

One more question: Since I am using an ASUS board, should I set the Ai Overclock Tuner to Manual or leave it on Auto?


----------



## vtecjunkie81

Username: vtecjunkie81
CPU Model: 4670K
Core Multiplier: 45
CPU VID: 1.220
Vcore: 1.232
Uncore Multiplier: 38
Uncore Voltage: 1.130
Cooling Solution: CM Hyper 212+
Stability Test: x264 10 passes; Prime95 small FFT ~2hrs
Batch Number: 345 Malaysia
Ram Speed: 9-9-9-24 @ 1600
Ram Voltage: 1.65
Input Voltage: 1.9
LLC Setting: 100%
Motherboard: Biostar Hi-Fi Z87X 3D


----------



## vtecjunkie81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KJZ87*
> 
> I am running the System Stability Test with AIDA64.
> 
> One more question: Since I am using an ASUS board, should I set the Ai Overclock Tuner to Manual or leave it on Auto?


I think Aida is one of the cooler tests as far as temps go. I would try Prime 95 small FFT test before raising voltage anymore. As for the OC tuner, I would set it to manual and do it myself. Auto OC utilities usually aren't the best at OC'ing (they usually give too much voltage for a given clock speed since they have to assume that you have a bad chip for overclocking.).


----------



## KJZ87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vtecjunkie81*
> 
> I think Aida is one of the cooler tests as far as temps go. I would try Prime 95 small FFT test before raising voltage anymore. As for the OC tuner, I would set it to manual and do it myself. Auto OC utilities usually aren't the best at OC'ing (they usually give too much voltage for a given clock speed since they have to assume that you have a bad chip for overclocking.).


Gotcha. I set AI Overclock Tuner to manual and will now continue to the System Stability Test.


----------



## jsx821

Alright guys- I went ahead and got myself another 4670K after having such a poor overclocker with my previous 4670K.
I've heard nothing but great stuff from friends and some people on this forum about the new batches with 34XXXXX. So, I got myself another one from Amazon ($209.99). Amazon had a deal for $189.99 last week. I could have saved $20 bucks








The chip arrived today and long behold... it was another Costa Rica.. which didn't make me too happy.







.. But boy was I wrong









My previous 4670K was purchased from Micro Center ($179.99).
I sold it on eBay as a 7 day auction for $210.00







. My overall net loss of purchasing another chip was about $35.00 (with all the eBay fees/paypal fees/shipping/etc)... It still didn't justify the cost to upgrade to a 4770k for $70 more. So, I'm pretty happy with the 'risk' that I took of getting the same chip.

*Best obtained settings on old chip (xmp/delidded/lapped/liquid pro/h100i):
*

*CPU BATCH #:*3334A242/COSTA RICA/Purchased through Microcenter on Feb 2, 2014
*CORE RATIO:* 46X ALL CORES
*CORE VOLTAGE:* MANUAL @ 1.420v (VID: 1.419v)
*CACHE RATIO:* 34X MIN & MAX
*CACHE VOLTAGE:* MANUAL @ 1.200v
*INPUT VOLTAGE:* MANUAL @ 2.000v
*MAX IDLE TEMP:* 28C
*MAX LOAD TEMP:* 71C

*Best obtained settings on new chip (xmp/not delidded/not lapped/AS5/h100i):*

*CPU BATCH #:*3401A721/COSTA RICA/ Purchased through Amazon on Apr 17, 2014
*CORE RATIO:* 46X ALL CORES
*CORE VOLTAGE:* MANUAL @ 1.275v (VID: 1.273v)
*CACHE RATIO:* 34X MIN & MAX
*CACHE VOLTAGE:* AUTO
*INPUT VOLTAGE:* AUTO
*MAX IDLE TEMP:* 28C
*MAX LOAD TEMP:* 89C

Both chips were tested using prime 95 with all fans set to max. However, the new chip was tested on prime95 for only 30mins since temps got way too high.. which was expected. . I literally just got the cpu less than a hour ago lol.... so I'm obviously still tweaking things. But overall, I'm pretty ecstatic to even be in this range as far vcore goes. I think I previously had a chip that was in the bottom 20 percentile range. Now it seems like I'm at least within the 50 percentile range.. or if not better? I will post new #'s and screen shots after I delid/lap the cpu again. I must say it doesn't quite feel like I won the silicon lottery.. maybe a $50 scratch off seems more realistic. Thank you Amazon.


----------



## KJZ87

How long should I run the System Stability Test for Aida64? It has been over 4 hrs.

May I submit a summary of the test results to make sure everything is OK?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KJZ87*
> 
> How long should I run the System Stability Test for Aida64? It has been over 4 hrs.
> 
> May I submit a summary of the test results to make sure everything is OK?


Yup. If you're running full suite of testing, I'd say 8 hours.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> I think I previously had a chip that was in the bottom 20 percentile range. Now it seems like I'm at least within the 50 percentile range.. or if not better?


Your prev chip was probably bottom 25%. That one looks top 25%

gogo x264, on air with no delid i can use like 1.34vcore HT off while averaging like 72c, if you're fine with 90's you can easily test to any voltage that you would use for 24/7


----------



## jsx821

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Your prev chip was probably bottom 25%. That one looks top 25%
> 
> gogo x264, on air with no delid i can use like 1.34vcore HT off while averaging like 72c, if you're fine with 90's you can easily test to any voltage that you would use for 24/7


My previous chip could only get to 4.3ghz at 85c+ on h100i without delidding. Once I delidded that chip I was able to get to pass thermal wall to 4.6ghz at 71c. Once I upped it 4.7ghz it required about +0.1v (to 1.4xx v) and temps sky rocketed to like 85c. So, I kept it at 4.6ghz.

Once I delid my new chip hopefully 4.9ghz will be feasible. Or even 4.8ghz will be fine.


----------



## jsx821

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Your prev chip was probably bottom 25%. That one looks top 25%
> 
> gogo x264, on air with no delid i can use like 1.34vcore HT off while averaging like 72c, if you're fine with 90's you can easily test to any voltage that you would use for 24/7


BTW- is your 5ghz @ 1.398v your 24/7 oc? Are you running custom cooler? I'm jelly


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsx821*
> 
> My previous chip could only get to 4.3ghz at 85c+ on h100i without delidding. Once I delidded that chip I was able to get to pass thermal wall to 4.6ghz at 71c. Once I upped it 4.7ghz it required about +0.1v (to 1.4xx v) and temps sky rocketed to like 85c. So, I kept it at 4.6ghz.
> 
> Once I delid my new chip hopefully 4.9ghz will be feasible. Or even 4.8ghz will be fine.


Well, if you're running prime, no wonder









you can run like 1.4v if you want to run hot, with i5 and h100i, 1.3v is cool though
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsx821*
> 
> BTW- is your 5ghz @ 1.398v your 24/7 oc? Are you running custom cooler? I'm jelly


Just a validation, making a solid 4.7ghz profile even approaching 1.4vcore has been a massive pain in the ass


----------



## jsx821

My VID (what I entered in BIOS) is 1.275v. I thought Vcore was supposed to be ~0.02 over VID?
Wrong sensor? Which Cpu-z/HWmonitor should I believe?


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsx821*
> 
> 
> 
> My VID (what I entered in BIOS) is 1.275v. I thought Vcore was supposed to be ~0.02 over VID?
> Wrong sensor? Which Cpu-z/HWmonitor should I believe?


CPU-Z 1.64.0 is probably showing the right Vcore in the screenshot (it's low because you are at idle - 0.160 is in the typical range for idle Vcore with C6/7 enabled). The others are all showing VID. If the sensor value doesn't change, then it is showing VID; if it fluctuates between idle and load, it is more likely to be Vcore.


----------



## jsx821

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> CPU-Z 1.64.0 is probably showing the right Vcore in the screenshot (it's low because you are at idle - 0.160 is in the typical range for idle Vcore with C6/7 enabled). The others are all showing VID. If the sensor value doesn't change, then it is showing VID; if it fluctuates between idle and load, it is more likely to be Vcore.


Thank you and you're right. Stupid me.







On full load 1.64 Cpu-z shows Vcore at 1.280v. So is there any reason then why my VID is 0.002 less than what I entered in BIOS?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsx821*
> 
> Thank you and you're right. Stupid me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On full load 1.64 Cpu-z shows Vcore at 1.280v. So is there any reason then why my VID is 0.002 less than what I entered in BIOS?


It varies a little. Expected vcore is still ~0.02v over what is set in bios, though for example, if that lands at 1.281v or 1.287v, the sensor might show 1.284 as it can only update in steps, and is not perfectly accurate


----------



## BoredErica

Sensors are estimating. In the past people were tripping because they say that CPUZ showed their base clock as 99.999999 instead of 100. If it's close enough, it's inconsequential.


----------



## KJZ87

Okay, I stopped at 9 hours. Here is my results:

stabilitytest.png 73k .png file


Let me know if there is anything out of place and needs to be looked at.


----------



## jsx821

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> It varies a little. Expected vcore is still ~0.02v over what is set in bios, though for example, if that lands at 1.281v or 1.287v, the sensor might show 1.284 as it can only update in steps, and is not perfectly accurate


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Sensors are estimating. In the past people were tripping because they say that CPUZ showed their base clock as 99.999999 instead of 100. If it's close enough, it's inconsequential.


Good to know. Thanks guys


----------



## angelotti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> But temps didn't go up?


You should be able to imagine that it's designed specifically not to overheat cpus, otherwise it should come with a warning saying that high-end cooling solution is needed. I'm sure they keep temps in mind when they design the workload, probably capping it.

Here's a comparison between a run of the test i uploaded at page 1099 and a run of that test with a different video file:


Spoiler: 1080p vs. 4k







The video file is 4096 x 2304 resolution, 142Mbps (1GB for one minute playtime). This file has over six times the pixels of the original, and it cripples the encode process.., less than one FPS.


Spoiler: 4k video




i know, it's slightly bigger than 4k..



And, as you can see, the temps are the same (though it might get couple of degrees hotter with HT). You can't make it to misbehave!, at least not through the settings.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> And, as you can see, the temps are the same (though it might get couple of degrees hotter with HT).


I tested this before




Ht made a 9c gap - it's quite funny how each core is 9c cooler - but the gap is smaller if the temps are both lower delta over room temperature, and gets bigger, well in excess of 10c, if i make the CPU hotter

I didn't test with these newer scripts that flatline cpu @100%. Could do that, but these temp differences have always been there for actual encoding, AFAIK.


----------



## Jedson3614

Passed aidia 64 and prime 95 8 hours, while playing cg go of all games, I got a bsod whe uncorrectable error. Any idea why?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jedson3614*
> 
> Passed aidia 64 and prime 95 8 hours, while playing cg go of all games, I got a bsod whe uncorrectable error. Any idea why?


Is that 124 or 101?


----------



## Jedson3614

good question I didn't bother to write it down, what s the difference ? I could look it up, but at this point I raised the voltage by .5, and haven't seen a crash , but then again I didn't notice one for days before either. It kind of shocked me, considering I passed stability tests for hours. i changed to 1.235 vcore. from 1.23. Also this is for 43x and 1866 mhz ram. 9-10-9-27 2t


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jedson3614*
> 
> good question I didn't bother to write it down, what s the difference ? I could look it up, but at this point I raised the voltage by .5, and haven't seen a crash , but then again I didn't notice one for days before either. It kind of shocked me, considering I passed stability tests for hours. i changed to 1.235 vcore. from 1.23. Also this is for 43x and 1866 mhz ram. 9-10-9-27 2t


It's 124, could be vcore or uncore instability

1.230 to 1.235 probably won't do anything realistically, i'd go at least 1.24 if it was vcore


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jedson3614*
> 
> good question I didn't bother to write it down, what s the difference ? I could look it up, but at this point I raised the voltage by .5, and haven't seen a crash , but then again I didn't notice one for days before either. It kind of shocked me, considering I passed stability tests for hours. i changed to 1.235 vcore. from 1.23. Also this is for 43x and 1866 mhz ram. 9-10-9-27 2t


I would set uncore back to 34 or whatever is default setting and set ram to 1333 and test only core setting in games, else you won't ever know which setting is unstable.


----------



## Alxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jedson3614*
> 
> good question I didn't bother to write it down, what s the difference ? I could look it up, but at this point I raised the voltage by .5, and haven't seen a crash , but then again I didn't notice one for days before either. It kind of shocked me, considering I passed stability tests for hours. i changed to 1.235 vcore. from 1.23. Also this is for 43x and 1866 mhz ram. 9-10-9-27 2t


I had this with an I5 that I sold. It was Prime 1344K and x264 (4,[email protected],3 vcore) stable. PC would only crash after playing several hours of Battlefield 3 Multiplayer on 64 player server. Excactly 0.005 more Vcore was enough to get rid of these crashes. And after that I used the CPU for 3 months and had no more crashes.
Maybe another setting in Bios would have helped too but I had not the nerve to check this out.
You could always set Ram to 1333 Mhz and then try either more cache voltage or Input voltage to check if the crashes will go away.
In some some cases the right SA IO A/D values can also help to get more stability.
I personally always try to keep the Input, cache and Vcore voltages as low as possible but that requires more testing sometimes.


----------



## Shweller

Just ran X264 normal priority at 4.6GHz on my 4670K and hit a max temp of 58°C on one core. I only ran 1 loop. How many loops does everyone run for stability?


----------



## BoatOnGoat

Just thought I'd put my input here...

Motherboard: ASUS MAXIMUS VI GENE
CPU: i7 4770k
Core Multiplier: x45
BLCK: 100Mhz
Cache Max: x45
Volts: 1.28 Adaptive
Temps: 35-40 idle and 80 max on load. (The computer is directly under a shelf with so the restricted airflow out of the H100i probably doesn't help)

Pretty comfortable here...

Edit:
Corsair (CMY16GX3M2A1600C9R) overclocked to 1.6v @ 1866Mhz 9-10-9-27


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shweller*
> 
> Just ran X264 normal priority at 4.6GHz on my 4670K and hit a max temp of 58°C on one core. I only ran 1 loop. How many loops does everyone run for stability?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gamerfanatic*
> 
> Just thought I'd put my input here...
> 
> Motherboard: ASUS MAXIMUS VI GENE
> CPU: i7 4770k
> Core Multiplier: x45
> BLCK: 100Mhz
> Cache Max: x45
> Volts: 1.28 Adaptive
> Temps: 35-40 idle and 80 max on load. (The computer is directly under a shelf with so the restricted airflow out of the H100i probably doesn't help)
> 
> Pretty comfortable here...
> 
> Edit:
> Corsair (CMY16GX3M2A1600C9R) overclocked to 1.6v @ 1866Mhz 9-10-9-27


You mind filling out this:

Username:
CPU Model:
Core Multiplier: [If you used Blck strap, put what Blck and mention your resulting frequency]
CPU VID: This is the CPU core voltage value you input into BIOS.
Vcore: This is the CPU Vcore reading from Hwinfo or HWMonitor under load. "Load" depends on what you're stressing.
Uncore Multiplier:
Uncore Voltage:
Cooling Solution:
Stability Test: [Any test is OK, synthetic or not. List how long test is run.]
Batch Number: [Malay or Costa Rica chip? Please list the entire batch number if you can.]
Ram Speed: [Timings if you know them.]
Ram Voltage: [If stock, ignore this.]
Input Voltage: [aka VCCIN, Vrin, Eventual Input Voltage]
LLC Setting: [If you didn't change default, say AUTO]
Motherboard: [Optional. Not required to be charted, not required for picture verification.]

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *Shweller*
> 
> Just ran X264 normal priority at 4.6GHz on my 4670K and hit a max temp of 58°C on one core. I only ran 1 loop. How many loops does everyone run for stability?


As the thread recommends, to be sure we recommend 20+. Ideally 40 or overnight.


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> As the thread recommends, to be sure we recommend 20+. Ideally 40 or overnight.


When i was testing core x45, i had found stability with XTU at vid 1.28V (then crashed in game cs:go),at 1.29V *x264 stopped at a loop in the 50s*.
1,30V then passed 96 or 100 loops which is equivalent to 24h for me. Anyway, as stated in 1st post, who can know if it would have stopped at 101 or 102nd loop ?








prime95 27.9 set to 1344-1344 came to the same conclusion with 1h tests, so i think it could be use to quickly find a setting, then validate with a long x264 test, at least for the stability I'm trying to reach.

About my OCing, when testing core x45 vid 1.30V (vcore max 1.328V), temps reached 76 or 77°C
But now that i've set ring x43 and vring 1,31V (measured 1.341V on HWMonitor), temps reach 80°C (still x264) (50 to 80°C for cores 1,2,3 and 45-72°C for core 4) (office is at 22-23°C)
I can lower those temp to 78 if i raise chassis fan to 3rd speed (have to manually set it and it is noisy though).
Do you think it is too much and i should set ring down to x42 ? (temps don't go that high when playing my favorite game but summer is not there yet).


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ConnorMcLeod*
> 
> I would set uncore back to 34 or whatever is default setting and set ram to 1333 and test only core setting in games, else you won't ever know which setting is unstable.


34 turbo's sometimes on i5 and 35 turbo's sometimes on i7, so best to set/recommend 33
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shweller*
> 
> Just ran X264 normal priority at 4.6GHz on my 4670K and hit a max temp of 58°C on one core. I only ran 1 loop. How many loops does everyone run for stability?


1-100 hours

If you still have 20c of headroom though, why not use it?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> at 1.29V x264 stopped at a loop in the 50s.


That's mostly why i don't test as long, if it'll last an hour or two, there's little reason for testing a mean time between failure (running til it fails like 5 times..)

You can just add 0.01-0.02vcore, or like 0.05vrin etc, to see if it suddenly works perfectly.
Quote:


> About my OCing, when testing core x45 vid 1.30V (vcore max 1.328V), temps reached 76 or 77°C
> But now that i've set ring x43 and vring 1,31V (measured 1.341V on HWMonitor), temps reach 80°C (still x264) (50 to 80°C for cores 1,2,3 and 45-72°C for core 4) (office is at 22-23°C)
> I can lower those temp to 78 if i raise chassis fan to 3rd speed (have to manually set it and it is noisy though).
> Do you think it is too much and i should set ring down to x42 ? (temps don't go that high when playing my favorite game but summer is not there yet).


I see no reason to use over ~1.2v or so on the Ring unless you're already at ~1.4vcore or have a load that you can show responds well to cache performance.

If you wanted more performance, you'd just go up 1 core multiplier, no?


----------



## koekwau5

Been playing with some settings in my BIOS and found this sweet spot for my i7-4770K:










Current settings:

Core Multiplier: 42 (4.2Ghz)
Uncore Multiplier: 40 (4.0Ghz)
CPU SA: 0.9V
Vcore: 1.2000V
Uncore Voltage: 1.2000V
Cooling Solution: Corsair H105
Batch Number: Malay, L336C836
Ram Speed: 1600Mhz
Ram Voltage: 1.500V
Input Voltage: 1.800V
LLC Setting: Level 4
PCH Core: 1.1V
PCH VLX: 1.5500V
Motherboard: ASUS Maximus VI Extreme

It's near the 3DMark score of 4.4Ghz Core + 3.5Ghz Uncore of what I used to run.
I'm curious if I can pull out some more Mhz with the 4Ghz cache frequency.


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> If you wanted more performance, you'd just go up 1 core multiplier, no?


I have no heat room for this with my MC hyper 212 evo and poor chassis air flow, i will consider dropping ring to x42 then, thanks.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> Been playing with some settings in my BIOS and found this sweet spot for my i7-4770K:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Current settings:
> 
> Core Multiplier: 42 (4.2Ghz)
> Uncore Multiplier: 40 (4.0Ghz)
> CPU SA: 0.9V
> Vcore: 1.2000V
> Uncore Voltage: 1.2000V
> Cooling Solution: Corsair H105
> Batch Number: Malay, L336C836
> Ram Speed: 1600Mhz
> Ram Voltage: 1.500V
> Input Voltage: 1.800V
> LLC Setting: Level 4
> PCH Core: 1.1V
> PCH VLX: 1.5500V
> Motherboard: ASUS Maximus VI Extreme
> 
> It's near the 3DMark score of 4.4Ghz Core + 3.5Ghz Uncore of what I used to run.
> I'm curious if I can pull out some more Mhz with the 4Ghz cache frequency.


You're using old version of Linpack with only avx1 support (not avx2)

Also, Angelotti x264 loop just crashed on my "stable" OC. It was solid with no such thing for over 6 months, which is interesting - i'm going to go from 1.265 to 1.27vcore (very tiny change i know, probably won't do anything realistically) and play with vrin a little, maybe use turbo LLC instead of extreme. It crashed quite early though, between 30 and 60 mins w/ 16 thread low priority while i was looping Heaven 4.0 on high prio on my GPU to look at case temps


----------



## koekwau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> You're using old version of Linpack with only avx1 support (not avx2)
> 
> Also, Angelotti x264 loop just crashed on my "stable" OC. It was solid with no such thing for over 6 months, which is interesting - i'm going to go from 1.265 to 1.27vcore (very tiny change i know, probably won't do anything realistically) and play with vrin a little, maybe use turbo LLC instead of extreme. It crashed quite early though, between 30 and 60 mins w/ 16 thread low priority while i was looping Heaven 4.0 on high prio on my GPU to look at case temps


You mentioned that before and I've tried numerous version of LinX / Intel Burn Test and all report the same Gflops. 140 ~ 155Gflops.
I'll try to find a version which can confirm running on AVX2.
I'll keep ya posted.

Edit: searching Google for LinX with AVX2 or IntelBurnTest with AVX2 ain't gonna work. Anyone got a link?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> You mentioned that before and I've tried numerous version of LinX / Intel Burn Test and all report the same Gflops. 140 ~ 155Gflops.
> I'll try to find a version which can confirm running on AVX2.
> I'll keep ya posted.
> 
> Edit: searching Google for LinX with AVX2 or IntelBurnTest with AVX2 ain't gonna work. Anyone got a link?


Aha yea sorry, lots of posts around OCN and hundreds of names

I've got a zip that works, but not sure where to upload it. I'l pm you my skype name or if there's any easy to use site i can use that


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> You mentioned that before and I've tried numerous version of LinX / Intel Burn Test and all report the same Gflops. 140 ~ 155Gflops.
> I'll try to find a version which can confirm running on AVX2.
> I'll keep ya posted.
> 
> Edit: searching Google for LinX with AVX2 or IntelBurnTest with AVX2 ain't gonna work. Anyone got a link?


Linpack.

Intel also has an updated math logic in some other link but it wasn't a large change in stress.


----------



## koekwau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Aha yea sorry, lots of posts around OCN and hundreds of names
> 
> I've got a zip that works, but not sure where to upload it. I'l pm you my skype name or if there's any easy to use site i can use that


This is the one I'm currently running:
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?201670-LinX-A-simple-Linpack-interface&p=5225913&viewfull=1#post5225913

When I check various forums I see the same Gflops everywhere 140 ~ 160.
I've seen nobody hit the 200Gflops or above.

Hmmz ...


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Linpack.
> Intel also has an updated math logic in some other link but it wasn't a large change in stress.


I specifically have an easy-to-use version of LinX that is labeled 0.6.5 that works (just tried now, and got 180gflops on a very small problem size, cause i'm throwing errors near instantly, but 99% sure it's the version i got ~208gflops @4ghz with, using ~6gb of RAM


----------



## koekwau5

Currently downloading the latest Linpack from the Intel website.
We'll see and figure out.


----------



## BoredErica

What's the point of running Linpack? My experience beta Prime is more stressful while being less hot.


----------



## koekwau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> What's the point of running Linpack? My experience beta Prime is more stressful while being less hot.


Trying to figure out the difference in Gflops with different versions of LinX / Linpack


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> What's the point of running Linpack? My experience beta Prime is more stressful while being less hot.


If you want stability without heat you'd probably use neither, or maybe specific fft sizes on prime - but if you want heat and to blow up your mobo, Linpack has got you covered


----------



## koekwau5

Lil update 4.3Ghz Core / 4.0Ghz Cache and R9 290X @ stock:
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2921373

10K'ish stable score is in sight =)


----------



## BoatOnGoat

The x264 stability test download link is not working
http://www.2shared.com/file/yNZzmwrI/x264_Stability_Test.html
where else can I download from?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gamerfanatic*
> 
> The x264 stability test download link is not working
> http://www.2shared.com/file/yNZzmwrI/x264_Stability_Test.html
> where else can I download from?


Working for me.


----------



## BoatOnGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Working for me.


Hmm that's awkward, not working at all over here.

Is there a mirror link? Comcast might block it >.>


----------



## Alxx

It is working here too, maybe try another browser...


----------



## BoatOnGoat

Tried that, works through a proxy website but can't download through that







Comcast pulling their usual crap


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gamerfanatic*
> 
> Tried that, works through a proxy website but can't download through that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comcast pulling their usual crap


I can upload on another website. Any specific uploading website you want that can upload this large file?


----------



## koekwau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> If you want stability without heat you'd probably use neither, or maybe specific fft sizes on prime - but if you want heat and to blow up your mobo, Linpack has got you covered


I cannot find any other updated version of LinX which differs from the one I'm using now.
And I am shure the current one has the latest Linpack (AVX2).
Could you upload yours to Mega or something?


----------



## BoatOnGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I can upload on another website. Any specific uploading website you want that can upload this large file?


Anything else is good.


----------



## angelotti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> I cannot find any other updated version of LinX which differs from the one I'm using now.
> And I am shure the current one has the latest Linpack (AVX2).
> Could you upload yours to Mega or something?


Just *grab* the latest linpack from intel, unzip, and move the linpack binaries from benchmarks/linpack folder into the corresponding LinX (0.6.5) folders.
It couldn't be easier.


----------



## koekwau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angelotti*
> 
> Just *grab* the latest linpack from intel, unzip, and move the linpack binaries from benchmarks/linpack folder into the corresponding LinX (0.6.5) folders.
> It couldn't be easier.


Did that allready no difference in Gflops.
So thats why I'd like to have Cyro's version to figure it out.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gamerfanatic*
> 
> Anything else is good.


https://mega.co.nz/#!C1pFCL6L!cLdf_xd53vjsQGRG0NdS9meZOJ6EQVRv9wLFuA8DGjo


----------



## jsx821

Hmm- I'm getting "permission denied" when attempting to run x264 ?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsx821*
> 
> Hmm- I'm getting "permission denied" when attempting to run x264 ?


Because you are running the 5.0.1 bench which is pretty terrible

go here:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-guide-with-statistics/10980_30#post_21941059

If that's not in the OP, it should be


----------



## jsx821

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Because you are running the 5.0.1 bench which is pretty terrible
> 
> go here:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-guide-with-statistics/10980_30#post_21941059
> 
> If that's not in the OP, it should be


You're always the fastest to respond to my Q's. Here's a rep


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsx821*
> 
> You're always the fastest to respond to my Q's. Here's a rep


ty ^.^


----------



## DrockinWV

Hey guys ive been reading this thread and the guide trying best I can as a noob trying to OC my 4770K and understand this all. Either I got screwed in the silicon lottery or I still dont totally understand what im doing. I can adjust cpu ratio to 43 and cpu core voltage at 1.25, and run x264 for over an hour no problem. I bumped up to 44 and tried voltage all the way up to 1.30v and still get BSOD almost as soon as I start x264. Just would like to see if im doing something wrong and have someone point me in the right direction, or just tell me I have horrible chip. Thanks in advance guys!!


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrockinWV*
> 
> Hey guys ive been reading this thread and the guide trying best I can as a noob trying to OC my 4770K and understand this all. Either I got screwed in the silicon lottery or I still dont totally understand what im doing. I can adjust cpu ratio to 43 and cpu core voltage at 1.25, and run x264 for over an hour no problem. I bumped up to 44 and tried voltage all the way up to 1.30v and still get BSOD almost as soon as I start x264. Just would like to see if im doing something wrong and have someone point me in the right direction, or just tell me I have horrible chip. Thanks in advance guys!!


You wouldn't be the first who needs more than 1.30V, see 4770k x44 results : https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/lv?key=0AjXDCk5eCp1gdEdENjlDYWl6ZnV4OVlNc0lMU1V3c1E&type=view&gid=0&f=true&colid0=1&filterstr0=4770k&colid1=2&filterstr1=44&sortcolid=-1&sortasc=true&rowsperpage=250

Have you set VCCIN to 1.9 or more ? else set it and test again with 1.30


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrockinWV*
> 
> Hey guys ive been reading this thread and the guide trying best I can as a noob trying to OC my 4770K and understand this all. Either I got screwed in the silicon lottery or I still dont totally understand what im doing. I can adjust cpu ratio to 43 and cpu core voltage at 1.25, and run x264 for over an hour no problem. I bumped up to 44 and tried voltage all the way up to 1.30v and still get BSOD almost as soon as I start x264. Just would like to see if im doing something wrong and have someone point me in the right direction, or just tell me I have horrible chip. Thanks in advance guys!!


You might want to tell us your input voltage, and uncore multipler/voltage.


----------



## tonnytech

I think i may have the worst haswell chip out of everyone to achieve a overclock of 4.5 i have to pump 1.475 vcore and 2.250 vccin. So far ive charted :-

@45

1.475 Vcore
2.225 Vccin
temps 75

@44

1.378 Vcore
1.850 Vccin
temps 72

@43

1.328 Vcore
1.850 Vccin
temps 68

I have read through this great guide many times and tried everything I have a MSI z87 G45 motherboard , to be honest im gonna sell this chip and buy a new one hopefully i will not lose to much money on it just shocked the performance is so poor batch is Malaysia


----------



## jsx821

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tonnytech*
> 
> I think i may have the worst haswell chip out of everyone to achieve a overclock of 4.5 i have to pump 1.475 vcore and 2.250 vccin. So far ive charted :-
> 
> @45
> 
> 1.475 Vcore
> 2.225 Vccin
> temps 75
> 
> @44
> 
> 1.378 Vcore
> 1.850 Vccin
> temps 72
> 
> @43
> 
> 1.328 Vcore
> 1.850 Vccin
> temps 68
> 
> I have read through this great guide many times and tried everything I have a MSI z87 G45 motherboard , to be honest im gonna sell this chip and buy a new one hopefully i will not lose to much money on it just shocked the performance is so poor batch is Malaysia


Your cpu is pretty bad.... I got rid of my bad chip a week ago on eBay. You should try ordering a haswell on Amazon. It's currently at $199.99 for a 4670-K. I ordered one week from there and got a pretty good chip.


----------



## DrockinWV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ConnorMcLeod*
> 
> You wouldn't be the first who needs more than 1.30V, see 4770k x44 results : https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/lv?key=0AjXDCk5eCp1gdEdENjlDYWl6ZnV4OVlNc0lMU1V3c1E&type=view&gid=0&f=true&colid0=1&filterstr0=4770k&colid1=2&filterstr1=44&sortcolid=-1&sortasc=true&rowsperpage=250
> 
> Have you set VCCIN to 1.9 or more ? else set it and test again with 1.30


I will give this a shot once I get home this evening to see if I have any better luck.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> You might want to tell us your input voltage, and uncore multipler/voltage.


Guessing thats whats messing me up, I have only changed the multipler and CPU core voltage, my uncore is still set at the stock 35 value. Has been difficult trying to learn all the different terms from different motherboards, and trying to apply that to my MSI G45


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrockinWV*
> 
> I will give this a shot once I get home this evening to see if I have any better luck.
> Guessing thats whats messing me up, I have only changed the multipler and CPU core voltage, my uncore is still set at the stock 35 value. Has been difficult trying to learn all the different terms from different motherboards, and trying to apply that to my MSI G45


Manually give it [email protected] ring/uncore volts


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsx821*
> 
> Your cpu is pretty bad.... I got rid of my bad chip a week ago on eBay. You should try ordering a haswell on Amazon. It's currently at $199.99 for a 4670-K. I ordered one week from there and got a pretty good chip.


The first I had and sold could not do 4.5 at any volts. It needed 1.38 just for 4.4.The vid was 1.18.


----------



## F3r4 N3n3m

Hi...

I am coming here to aks for help, since I think I've reached the Limit from my processor and I think it is best to ask before burning it.
I will briefly list the components in my System and the oc results I got.
My one and only objective is gaming. All synthetic stress tests are not relevant for me. If you see my config you will understand very fast why I want to push the CPU to the Limit.
It seems I have a bad chip and I would spare any comments about Overkill or anything like it. This is the rig, I would be very grateful for those that wish to help. And haters will be haters...









SYSTEM DESCRIPTION
CPU: 4670k
MOBO: MSI Z87-GD65
PSU: AX1200i
GPU: 2x [email protected]/1575
COOLING: Aquaduct 720XT mark V

STABLE OC
Core Multiplier: 44 (Dynamic)
Ring Multiplier: 34
RAM: DDR3-1600 9-9-9-24 1,5V
VCCIN: AUTO
VCORE: 1,285V (Adaptive)
VRING: AUTO
Stress: BF4 24h, [email protected]%, CPU TEMP: 60-65°C

UNSTABLE OC
Core Multiplier: 46 (Dynamic/Fixed)
Ring Multiplier: 34, AUTO, 36, 38
RAM: DDR3-1600 9-9-9-24 1,5V
VCCIN: AUTO... 2,1V
VCORE: 1,35V... 1,45V (Adaptive/Override)
VRING: AUTO... 1,15V


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3r4 N3n3m*
> 
> Hi...
> 
> I am coming here to aks for help, since I think I've reached the Limit from my processor and I think it is best to ask before burning it.
> I will briefly list the components in my System and the oc results I got.
> My one and only objective is gaming. All synthetic stress tests are not relevant for me. If you see my config you will understand very fast why I want to push the CPU to the Limit.
> It seems I have a bad chip and I would spare any comments about Overkill or anything like it. This is the rig, I would be very grateful for those that wish to help. And haters will be haters...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SYSTEM DESCRIPTION
> CPU: 4670k
> MOBO: MSI Z87-GD65
> PSU: AX1200i
> GPU: 2x [email protected]/1575
> COOLING: Aquaduct 720XT mark V
> 
> STABLE OC
> Core Multiplier: 44 (Dynamic)
> Ring Multiplier: 34
> RAM: DDR3-1600 9-9-9-24 1,5V
> VCCIN: AUTO
> VCORE: 1,285V (Adaptive)
> VRING: AUTO
> Stress: BF4 24h, [email protected]%, CPU TEMP: 60-65°C
> 
> UNSTABLE OC
> Core Multiplier: 46 (Dynamic/Fixed)
> Ring Multiplier: 34, AUTO, 36, 38
> RAM: DDR3-1600 9-9-9-24 1,5V
> VCCIN: AUTO... 2,1V
> VCORE: 1,35V... 1,45V (Adaptive/Override)
> VRING: AUTO... 1,15V


It would be best if you go one multiplier up at a time instead of jumping from 44 to 46.


----------



## F3r4 N3n3m

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> It would be best if you go one multiplier up at a time instead of jumping from 44 to 46.


45 was working with 1.35V and everything else was the same as in my 44 configuration. I just didn't comment on it because i haven't used it as Long as I have the 44.

I have done a lot of testing in between and changed different configrations one at a time. My post was a Brief outcome of my experimentation.

And such a mistake could only have come from someone who didn't read your post









I have no concrete question to my oc. I just want to know if anyone can recognize any clear mistake or if I should accept the Limit of my chip and live with it.

Cheers!


----------



## jsx821

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> The first I had and sold could not do 4.5 at any volts. It needed 1.38 just for 4.4.The vid was 1.18.


Glad you got rid of that POS.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vtecjunkie81*
> 
> Username: vtecjunkie81
> CPU Model: 4670K
> Core Multiplier: 45
> CPU VID: 1.220
> Vcore: 1.232
> Uncore Multiplier: 38
> Uncore Voltage: 1.130
> Cooling Solution: CM Hyper 212+
> Stability Test: x264 10 passes; Prime95 small FFT ~2hrs
> Batch Number: 345 Malaysia
> Ram Speed: 9-9-9-24 @ 1600
> Ram Voltage: 1.65
> Input Voltage: 1.9
> LLC Setting: 100%
> Motherboard: Biostar Hi-Fi Z87X 3D


Charted.

--

New updates to the chart have been made. Vrin has its own column now and Vdimm is placed in the same column as ram speed.


----------



## error-id10t

Figure I'll update on what I've settled for.

CPU Model: 4770K
Core Multiplier: 45
VID: 1.35v
VCORE: 1.376v
Cache Multiplier: 43
Cache volts: 1.25v
Cooling Solution: Koolance CPU-380I
Stability Test: x264, XTU Bench, ROG Realbench and BF4
Batch Number: L310B491
Ram Speed: 2133 @ CAS9
Ram Voltage: 1.65
VCCIN: 1.87v
LLC Setting: 6

46 Multi is elusive and I see this from other people too. It will work but then it'll just BSOD days later and no tweaking/playing around changes that.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Figure I'll update on what I've settled for.
> 
> CPU Model: 4770K
> Core Multiplier: 45
> VID: 1.35v
> VCORE: 1.376v
> Cache Multiplier: 43
> Cache volts: 1.25v
> Cooling Solution: Koolance CPU-380I
> Stability Test: x264, XTU Bench, ROG Realbench and BF4
> Batch Number: L310B491
> Ram Speed: 2133 @ CAS9
> Ram Voltage: 1.65
> VCCIN: 1.87v
> LLC Setting: 6
> 
> 46 Multi is elusive and I see this from other people too. It will work but then it'll just BSOD days later and no tweaking/playing around changes that.


You have been updated.

Also I fixed a charting error in the chart (sorting people by frequencies).


----------



## BoredErica

I added a small section in the chart.
Do you think it's helpful?


----------



## error-id10t

Just to add something for the above. This is not really a great comparison but if I pull some stats for Physics from 3DMark Firestrike.


SB @ 5giggle = 40.46 fps
Ivy @ 4.8giggles = 40.93 fps
Ivy @ 4.8giggles = 41.01 fps
Haswell @ 4.7giggles = 42.61 fps
Haswell @ 4.6giggles = 41.62 fps
So a guestimate based on the above would be: 4.5 HW = 4.7 Ivy = 5.0 SB


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Just to add something for the above. This is not really a great comparison but if I pull some stats for Physics from 3DMark Firestrike.
> 
> 
> 
> SB @ 5giggle = 40.46 fps
> Ivy @ 4.8giggles = 40.93 fps
> Ivy @ 4.8giggles = 41.01 fps
> Haswell @ 4.7giggles = 42.61 fps
> Haswell @ 4.6giggles = 41.62 fps
> So a guestimate based on the above would be: 4.5 HW = 4.7 Ivy = 5.0 SB


Based on your guesstimation that 4.5 HW = 4.7 Ivy = 5 SB, that makes HW approx 5% over Ivy and 10% over SB, clock per clock.

4.5 x 1.05 = 4.625

4.5 x 1.1 = 4.95

On the other hand, a CPU benchmark like chess or Cinebench would be a better benchmark for CPU speed.

Do you think the average person pulled 5ghz on Sandy? Hwbot says yes. If we take HWbot's info at face value (which I think favors non-Haswell parts because Haswell is harder to overclock without a proper guide), Haswell is on average faster than Ivy but slower than Sandy...


----------



## error-id10t

If we take the SB thread here - baring in mind that it's stability club and not a bench club - then the average I got from that list was: 4.66giggles.


----------



## BoredErica

The median of this list https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?hl=en_US&hl=en_US&key=0AldAG0FCQxM-dHFiVnRKMkdoT3BackRucFN2SjVhYkE&output=html&widget=true

is 4.699ghz.

And holy god, that chart has 448 submissions, that makes my chart look small! What the heck!


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Based on your guesstimation that 4.5 HW = 4.7 Ivy = 5 SB, that makes HW approx 5% over Ivy and 10% over SB, clock per clock.
> 
> 4.5 x 1.05 = 4.625
> 4.5 x 1.1 = 4.95
> 
> On the other hand, a CPU benchmark like chess or Cinebench would be a better benchmark for CPU speed.
> 
> Do you think the average person pulled 5ghz on Sandy? Hwbot says yes. If we take HWbot's info at face value (which I think favors non-Haswell parts because Haswell is harder to overclock without a proper guide), Haswell is on average faster than Ivy but slower than Sandy...


Average person didn't pull 5 on sandy, but it happened quite a bit. It's deffo a good 200 or 300 up i'd say

And also.. IPC gains vary by task. I can tell you right now in x264 that if you match clocks, Haswell has MASSIVE gains of ivy bridge and especially sandy bridge. I benched with several people on OCN, and one such result is 3930k (6-core, lga2011 platform, quad channel RAM etc) performing less than 20% better than 4770k with matched clocks.

4670k is stronger than 2600k, probably. It's certainly a rival to the 8-thread FX cpu's, it's a little faster clock for clock from this data and you're not taking an 8320 to 4.8ghz on air easily.

The IPC gains were quite big, closer to like 15% over sandy - but x264 was special, as it benefited from architectural enhancements like avx2 support

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> The median of this list https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?hl=en_US&hl=en_US&key=0AldAG0FCQxM-dHFiVnRKMkdoT3BackRucFN2SjVhYkE&output=html&widget=true
> is 4.699ghz.
> 
> And holy god, that chart has 448 submissions, that makes my chart look small! What the heck!


Everybody jumped ship to sandy and yawned at Haswell. 'Tis a shame because i was somewhat committed to it needing better singlethreaded performance than my nehalem CPU. If i had just bought like 3 months later, i would have had Sandy Bridge and could have invested like $500 somewhere else.


----------



## Wirerat

Im surprised to see that low 4.66 average on sandy i5.

I guess the people with the good clockers are the one that sstill use 2500k/2600k.

I say that becuase it seems like 99% of the time I see one in someones sig its at 5g or above.

Ivyhas a lot of chips that hit 5ghz too. Not as many as sandy but a lot more than hw.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Im surprised to see that low 4.66 average on sandy i5.
> 
> I guess the people with the good clockers are the one that sstill use 2500k/2600k.
> 
> I say that becuase it seems like 99% of the time I see one in someones sig its at 5g or above.
> 
> Ivyhas a lot of chips that hit 5ghz too. Not as many as sandy but a lot more than hw.


Ivy didn't go 5g often, it was just good batches. They also took higher volts a bit better - a few people ran 1.5v 24/7 for clocks like 5.0, accepting degradation. Others used 1.4 without too much worry

Sandy, really, only the good ones went to 5g. Especially later on, i heard about better binned ones showing up - however in 2011, 2012 - the majority i saw of them were around 4.4-4.8 (bad to good cooling), with above being the exception. 5g shows up somewhat often on OCN, but that's just people who are still using the chips, and they're great chips to hold 5g at acceptable volts, think haswell holding 4.7 @1.3-1.35 level good, at least.

Both Sandy and Ivy got some good batches though (there were a few batches of god ivy's that prime stabled 5g's at ~1.25-1.3!) and Haswell seems to have a few great chips, not really occasional truckloads of them. That has hurt somewhat.

Nowadays i think if you go in with good cooling (~£165 i5, ~£95 z87x-d3h, £40-60 cooling) i think you can probably expect 4.4-4.6 @1.3 and you could push 100-200mhz beyond that if you really wanted to


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Ivy didn't go 5g often, it was just good batches. They also took higher volts a bit better - a few people ran 1.5v 24/7 for clocks like 5.0, accepting degradation. Others used 1.4 without too much worry
> 
> Sandy, really, only the good ones went to 5g. Especially later on, i heard about better binned ones showing up - however in 2011, 2012 - the majority i saw of them were around 4.4-4.8 (bad to good cooling), with above being the exception. 5g shows up somewhat often on OCN, but that's just people who are still using the chips, and they're great chips to hold 5g at acceptable volts, think haswell holding 4.7 @1.3-1.35 level good, at least.
> 
> Both Sandy and Ivy got some good batches though (there were a few batches of god ivy's that prime stabled 5g's at ~1.25-1.3!) and Haswell seems to have a few great chips, not really occasional truckloads of them. That has hurt somewhat.
> 
> Nowadays i think if you go in with good cooling (~£165 i5, ~£95 z87x-d3h, £40-60 cooling) i think you can probably expect 4.4-4.6 @1.3 and you could push 100-200mhz beyond that if you really wanted to


Of 3 haswell chips I have owned my best is at [email protected] 1.33v. Thats prime stable. It can run 4.8 but I dnt want to push voltages higher than my 4.6 even though temps are great h110 delided.

One needs over 1.384v for 4.4 stable. (i gave up tryibg to stabilize it and sold it)

The other one in my sons rig needs 1.38 for 4.5 which is tough on a hyper212 so I run it at 4.4 but its enough not to be too upset about it. With better cooling 4.5 is optainable.

So out of 3 I stil didnt get one that can do 4.7 at 1.25volts.

I might try one more bin if they release a k version of devils canyon.

I hope with refresh the quality control is higher as yeilds should in theory be better.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Of 3 haswell chips I have owned my best is at [email protected] 1.33v. Thats prime stable. It can run 4.8 but I dnt want to push voltages higher than my 4.6 even though temps are great h110 delided.
> 
> One needs over 1.384v for 4.4 stable. (i gave up tryibg to stabilize it and sold it)
> 
> The other one in my sons rig needs 1.38 for 4.5 which is tough on a hyper212 so I run it at 4.4 but its enough not to be too upset about it. With better cooling 4.5 is optainable.
> 
> So out of 3 I stil didnt get one that can do 4.7 at 1.25volts.
> 
> I might try one more bin if they release a k version of devils canyon.
> 
> I hope with refresh the quality control is higher as yeilds should in theory be better.


4.3 @1.3v would be 200mhz below average

[email protected] would be more than that, like 300mhz above average. You can't really expect those

if you're throwing 1.35, 4.5-4.7 would be where i would bet, but there's a chance of being above/below

From what i've seen you got a little unlucky, one bad chip, one significantly (100-200mhz) below average and another a bit better than average


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> 4.3 @1.3v would be 200mhz below average
> 
> [email protected] would be more than that, like 300mhz above average. You can't really expect those
> 
> if you're throwing 1.35, 4.5-4.7 would be where i would bet, but there's a chance of being above/below
> 
> From what i've seen you got a little unlucky, one bad chip, one significantly (100-200mhz) below average and another a bit better than average


well the one you say is a bit better than average is stable at 4.5 @ 1.29v. Doesnt that just make it average or just below? It just has the "voltage wall" between 4.7 and 4.8.

Instead of at a lower clock like a lot do. So I can get 4.6prime stable. I have ran 4.7 a lot too but I like to stay under 1.4v and 4.7 will hit 1.41 under load with 1.380 in bios though but thats 4.7 prime stable too.

It might can do those settings a little lower vcore but I do like the stability
Prime95 28.1 1344-1344 seems to give me.

I cant even run that on my air cooled chip heh. I dnt want to delid that sample anyway. Not just to run prime when I dnt think it will gain any more mhz from it.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> well the one you say is a bit better than average is stable at 4.5 @ 1.29v. Doesnt that just make it average or just below? It just has the "voltage wall" between 4.7 and 4.8.
> 
> Instead of at a lower clock like a lot do. So I can get 4.6prime stable. I have ran 4.7 a lot too but I like to stay under 1.4v and 4.7 will hit 1.41 under load with 1.380 in bios though but thats 4.7 prime stable too.
> 
> It might can do those settings a little lower vcore but I do like the stability
> Prime95 28.1 1344-1344 seems to give me.
> 
> I cant even run that on my air cooled chip heh. I dnt want to delid that sample anyway. Not just to run prime when I dnt think it will gain any more mhz from it.


[email protected] and [email protected]? Those are very close together. Wait, i'm confused - you have:

[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]?

I've never seen such aggressive and sudden voltage wall, ever. Did you experiment with higher VRIN etc for it?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> [email protected] and [email protected]? Those are very close together. Wait, i'm confused - you have:
> 
> [email protected]
> [email protected]
> [email protected]?
> 
> I've never seen such aggressive and sudden voltage wall, ever. Did you experiment with higher VRIN etc for it?


I was quoting bios settings. Its 4.5 @1.29, 4.6 @ 1.33, 4.7 @ 1.38

The 1.41 is while under load veiwing hwmonitor with 1.38 set in bios.

I did spend the least amount of time 4.5ghz. But it did crash at 1.26.

All those are prime stable voltages.

I know those voltages can be a lil lower and be very viable. I just decided to get all my settings prime stable after I delided since I had thermol headroom.

But following this thread closely it probably is a slightly above average chip. Im just being a baby about it lol.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> I was quoting bios settings. Its 4.5 @1.29, 4.6 @ 1.33, 4.7 @ 1.38
> 
> The 1.41 is while under load veiwing hwmonitor with 1.38 set in bios.
> 
> I did spend the least amount of time 4.5ghz. But it did crash at 1.26.
> 
> All those are prime stable voltages.
> 
> I know those voltages can be a lil lower and be very viable. I just decided to get all my settings prime stable after I delided since I had thermol headroom.
> 
> But following this thread closely it probably is a slightly above average chip. Im just being a baby about it lol.


Yea, you're definately doing a bit well for yourself if you can prime @1.38 bios on 4.7. My chip is above average ([email protected] bios) and i can't.


----------



## angelotti

Updated x264 binaries (r2431) http://download.videolan.org/pub/videolan/x264/binaries/
*plus new build*.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angelotti*
> 
> Updated x264 binaries (r2431) http://download.videolan.org/pub/videolan/x264/binaries/
> *plus new build*.


Thanks! I was wondering when the next x264 ver would be, checked it a few times in the last few days. Since i got an encoder crash with your v1 i'l probably run this for longer


----------



## angelotti

The second version (only, with r2409) is what i used for myself, about a week ago, to see what the cpu would require for 43 multi. And compared to the previous one, it was a tiny bit (≤ 1%) higher in cpu usage than version 1 on my 4670.
And since the r2431 came along, i thought of packing my current version with it.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Yea, you're definately doing a bit well for yourself if you can prime @1.38 bios on 4.7. My chip is above average ([email protected] bios) and i can't.


you can get 4.6 at low volts?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> you can get 4.6 at low volts?


No, something like [email protected], [email protected] (above average)


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> No, something like [email protected], [email protected] (above average)


well your not delided and with Ht on your out of thermal headroom im guessing?

That chip would run prime under 1.385 at 4.7 if it was cool enough I bet.

Prior to deliding I didnt run prime or linepack. On my other one I dnt bother. Its at 99c instantly.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angelotti*
> 
> Updated x264 binaries (r2431) http://download.videolan.org/pub/videolan/x264/binaries/
> *plus new build*.


Just an FYI though I'm sure it's my side, for some reason I cannot get this to download as I cannot see the captcha stuff, so I can't enter the letters (assume that's what it is).


----------



## DrockinWV

Hey guys looking for a little more help, still cant seem to get my 4770k totally stable..

Multiplier - 45
CPU Core Voltage - 1.325
Vccin - 2.00
Uncore - 35

There are the only settings I have messed with since I have been stable at x44, 1.30 CPU Voltage, 1.90 Vccin, 35 Uncore.
Any help getting me in the right direction is appreciated!!


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrockinWV*
> 
> Hey guys looking for a little more help, still cant seem to get my 4770k totally stable..
> 
> Multiplier - 45
> CPU Core Voltage - 1.325
> Vccin - 2.00
> Uncore - 35
> 
> There are the only settings I have messed with since I have been stable at x44, 1.30 CPU Voltage, 1.90 Vccin, 35 Uncore.
> Any help getting me in the right direction is appreciated!!


how are your temps? If you really want 4.5 its prolly gonna take 1.335 or 1.34 imo. I think you will find it stable before 1.35 but even if it takes that its fine as long temps are in check.


----------



## BoredErica

Try 1.35v for core voltage. Vccin looks ok, uncore looks ok. You only bumped voltage by 0.025 so the first place I'd look is just straight up core voltage. Not super elegant but you should be able to squeeze into x45 without too many issues. x46 on the other hand...


----------



## DrockinWV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> how are your temps? If you really want 4.5 its prolly gonna take 1.335 or 1.34 imo. I think you will find it stable before 1.35 but even if it takes that its fine as long temps are in check.


Temps not too bad just around 70c or so, just feel like im dumping a ton of voltage into my CPU, but I will give 1.34 a shot and see where it takes me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Try 1.35v for core voltage. Vccin looks ok, uncore looks ok. You only bumped voltage by 0.025 so the first place I'd look is just straight up core voltage. Not super elegant but you should be able to squeeze into x45 without too many issues. x46 on the other hand...


I started out with a goal of getting 4.5 I will try bumping up my core and see what happens

Also Core #3 runs a lot cooler than the rest of my cores, do you think that is just a bad thermal paste application?


----------



## DrockinWV

No luck with bumping up the core voltage tried 1.34, 1.35, and 1.36 all resulting in a BSoD during x264


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angelotti*
> 
> Threads count (version 1)
> Auto (or 0, meaning 6 for non-HT or 12 for HT cpu's) vs. double (meaning 8 for non-HT or 16 for HT cpu's)
> _The runs in the comparison below were done on a 4670k._


I'm confused, shouldn't i set 4 on 4670K ??


----------



## kangk81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DrockinWV*
> 
> Hey guys looking for a little more help, still cant seem to get my 4770k totally stable..
> 
> Multiplier - 45
> CPU Core Voltage - 1.325
> Vccin - 2.00
> Uncore - 35
> 
> There are the only settings I have messed with since I have been stable at x44, 1.30 CPU Voltage, 1.90 Vccin, 35 Uncore.
> Any help getting me in the right direction is appreciated!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how are your temps? If you really want 4.5 its prolly gonna take 1.335 or 1.34 imo. I think you will find it stable before 1.35 but even if it takes that its fine as long temps are in check.
Click to expand...

I was only able to get 45x stable @ 1.35v so you should try pushing the voltage a bit higher.

On a side issue, I was using the GD65 previously and was at the same multiplier and same voltage. It ran without breaking a sweat. Now I've change my mobo to M6F 45x @ 1.35V seems randomly unstable. It seems to freeze up after the monitors goes to a prolonged sleep mode. I can't wake anything up while it's running FAH. It doesn't happen if I'm actively using the computer.

Sent from my LG-P875 using Tapatalk


----------



## angelotti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Just an FYI though I'm sure it's my side, for some reason I cannot get this to download as I cannot see the captcha stuff, so I can't enter the letters (assume that's what it is).


They both work for me. You can try again later. Or, if you have ABP + easy list, you can disable it and refresh the page and see if that helps.., then re-enable it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ConnorMcLeod*
> 
> I'm confused, shouldn't i set 4 on 4670K ??


8 threads for non-HT chips (4670's)
16 for HT chips (4770's)

The default is *0* (or *auto*) which means:
6 for i5
12 for i7

This setting is *for threads*, not cores.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Just an FYI though I'm sure it's my side, for some reason I cannot get this to download as I cannot see the captcha stuff, so I can't enter the letters (assume that's what it is).


Captcha was a Crest commercial. Captcha answer was "12 months".


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrockinWV*
> 
> Hey guys looking for a little more help, still cant seem to get my 4770k totally stable..
> 
> Multiplier - 45
> CPU Core Voltage - 1.325
> Vccin - 2.00
> Uncore - 35
> 
> There are the only settings I have messed with since I have been stable at x44, 1.30 CPU Voltage, 1.90 Vccin, 35 Uncore.
> Any help getting me in the right direction is appreciated!!


Looks like you need more vcore

Also, better to use 33 uncore for safety, unless you are sure that 35x does not turbo to 40x on your board


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angelotti*
> 
> They both work for me. You can try again later. Or, if you have ABP + easy list, you can disable it and refresh the page and see if that helps.., then re-enable it.
> 8 threads for non-HT chips (4670's)
> 16 for HT chips (4770's)
> 
> The default is *0* (or *auto*) which means:
> 6 for i5
> 12 for i7
> 
> This setting is *for threads*, not cores.


Excuse my poor understanding but i'm still confused since 4670 is 4 cores 4 threads.
So, to test for stability, should i set auto or 8 ? high or normal ?

Thanks.

@kangk71
I've read somewhere that not all power supply were supporting power saving features, may be you could investigate that way.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ConnorMcLeod*
> 
> Excuse my poor understanding but i'm still confused since 4670 is 4 cores 4 threads.
> So, to test for stability, should i set auto or 8 ? high or normal ?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> @kangk71
> I've read somewhere that not all power supply were supporting power saving features, may be you could investigate that way.


8

priority doesn't matter much

It's not asking you how many threads the CPU has. It's asking how many "tasks" to split up the video encoding into and 2 per core = higher load on average


----------



## BoredErica

The spreadsheet has been modified so that some of the columns do not take up as much space width wise. This should help people with smaller monitors (1080p and lower) read the chart more effectively and minimize any type of scrolling sideways people have to do.


----------



## angelotti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ConnorMcLeod*
> 
> Excuse my poor understanding but i'm still confused since 4670 is 4 cores 4 threads.
> ...


These are software threads not hardware threads.
Open up 'Resource Monitor' and look on the 'CPU' tab at 'threads' column for the existing processes. You can also use Sysinternals's 'Process Explorer' for more detailed info on the threads usage.

https://www.google.com/#q=software+threads+vs+hardware+threads

Quote:


> So, to test for stability, should i set auto or 8 ? high or normal ?


If you read my post under '*normal vs high priority*', *the foot note* below and the '*readme*' inside the archive, you will see why i recommend normal priority. Realtime priority was used in the original 'x264 fhd benchmark' and high priority later in the 'x264 hd benchmark' (on which the OP's version is based on) *because those were benchmarks*. Their purpose was to generate as high scores (fps) as possible.

High priority isn't normal OS usage and does not reflect regular every day usage. I've said in the 'foot note' that multitasking (which reflects normal use, and i have read about bsods under 'stress test+multitasking' once or twice in this very thread..) might bring instability and you can't really do that under high priority.

Use Sysinternals's 'Process Explorer' to see which processes use high priority (you need to make it visible by selecting 'priority' under 'columns/process I/O').

*EDIT:*
Still, you can use high priority with impunity, it won't affect the voltage required for x264. But if/when you will BSOD later on, under regular heavy load (like bf4 + background tasks) don't blame the x264 test.., just add extra vcore to cover the multitasking part.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angelotti*
> 
> These are software threads not hardware threads.
> Open up 'Resource Monitor' and look on the 'CPU' tab at 'threads' column for the existing processes. You can also use Sysinternals's 'Process Explorer' for more detailed info on the threads usage.
> 
> https://www.google.com/#q=software+threads+vs+hardware+threads
> If you read my post under '*normal vs high priority*', *the foot note* below and the '*readme*' inside the archive, you will see why i recommend normal priority. Realtime priority was used in the original 'x264 fhd benchmark' and high priority later in the 'x264 hd benchmark' (on which the OP's version is based on) *because those were benchmarks*. Their purpose was to generate as high scores (fps) as possible.
> 
> High priority isn't normal OS usage and does not reflect regular every day usage. I've said in the 'foot note' that multitasking (which reflects normal use, and i have read about bsods under 'stress test+multitasking' once or twice in this very thread..) might bring instability and you can't really do that under high priority.
> 
> Use Sysinternals's 'Process Explorer' to see which processes use high priority (you need to make it visible by selecting 'priority' under 'columns/process I/O').


Oh crap, I forgot which link in my guide has your latest x264 version...

Wasn't it a mediafire user link that showed any new versions automatically too?


----------



## angelotti

The link is there (under Stressing / x264: The Cool Stresser), and it contains both versions and the info that goes with them.


----------



## BoredErica

Ahh I see, it's the OCN link, I forgot. I'll make a specific note of that in the guide... My link was so vague even I forgot which one it was.


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

Made a little OC on my girlfriend 4670K with stock cooler, i have no proof picture since i didn't know a picture of tests was needed, anyway, posting values :

cpuz validation : http://valid.x86.fr/ywzkf9

ConnorMcLeod
4670K
41
1.15
1.168
39
1.11
Auto
Stock
Prime95 27.9 custom 4-1344-1344-6300(~90%)-60min
344 MALAY
1600 1-9-9-9-24 (XMP is 2-9-9-9-27)
1.65
AUTO
msi Z87-G45 Gaming

Full batch : L344C506
Measured vRing (LCC/Ring in HWMonitor) is 1.126V
Measured VCCIN is 1.760V-1.776V (HWMonitor)
Will post later if any crash experienced

Have to add that this chip is worst than my 330 COSTA RICA

Also, core x41 and cache x39 with all AUTO voltages has been tested for a while, just wanted to lower voltages a bit as for example vCore was automatically set to 1.2V

About the chart, would be nice to have a standart notation for batch (may be a column for week+country and another one for full batch after comments culumn ?) and for RAM
Also, would be nice to have the percentage in that AVERAGE line.


----------



## bond32

Vcore all the way up to 1.5 volts and 48x is finally stable lol. Don't even ask about anything above... Seen more 101 bsod's than I could have imagine. Instead got the cache up to 46x too, all seems stable for now. http://valid.x86.fr/iqw1y4


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Vcore all the way up to 1.5 volts and 48x is finally stable lol. Don't even ask about anything above... Seen more 101 bsod's than I could have imagine. Instead got the cache up to 46x too, all seems stable for now. http://valid.x86.fr/iqw1y4


1.52vcore - when is the funeral planned?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ConnorMcLeod*
> 
> Made a little OC on my girlfriend 4670K with stock cooler
> 
> 4670K
> 41
> 1.15
> Prime95 27.9 custom 4-1344-1344-6300(~90%)-60min
> 344 MALAY
> msi Z87-G45 Gaming


What kinda temps was you getting?









yay page 400 (or 1200 i guess with default settings)


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

Max temps for 4 cores were 86,83,82,81.
I have roughly same temps on mine with CMHyper 212 EVO, vcore 1.30 and core mult 45 (and ring x42 vRing 1.23 but i have not finished all tests).


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> 1.52vcore - when is the funeral planned?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What kinda temps was you getting?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yay page 400 (or 1200 i guess with default settings)


Strangely, I've been running it since I've had it over 1.45 or very close to 1.5. No issues yet! Lol. Will be a sad day though if/when it dies.


----------



## angelotti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> 1.52vcore - when is the funeral planned?


I imagine that with regular heavy loads (x264, games on sli/cross with 3 monitors or at 4k, etc..) and under 80C, it should last as long as the warranty if there is no mechanical pressure (and more importantly, uneven) ..presuming it is delidded. Like a heavy cooler or badly mounted water block.

If it's not a 'mission critical' pc, and you can afford a new chip in case it "pops", than i don't see why not!
In this country a 4770k is two months of medium income (for which more than half of the employed people work).

I don't imagine that there are more than a handful of those out there for the general public. On the other hand, there might be quite a few like mine, where 43 requires 1.32V for x264 and bsods under small fft's at 1.34V in less than 20 min.


----------



## Cyro999

If it works for ages, good for all of us


----------



## BoredErica

Run chess on it 24/7 for the next 5 months. It made my CPU super happy.


----------



## DrockinWV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Looks like you need more vcore
> 
> Also, better to use 33 uncore for safety, unless you are sure that 35x does not turbo to 40x on your board


I will have to try something for this OC maybe changing the uncore is the key, I changed cpu voltage all the way up to 1.360 and still BSoD on x264 @ 4.5. I have only been stable up to 4.4 @ 1.300.


----------



## bond32

Why would I purposefully put the cpu under 100% load for 24/7 for months? That's just plain moronic. Ran a few short stability tests which is fine for me. Nothing will ever put it under that stress that I do. It will be fine for many days to come...

It is de'lid. Temperature capped a high of 81 C during my stability tests. This of course is with the IGPU as my 290x is not back yet from RMA. Tons of overkill radiator space + AP15's will mean cool temps for its life. I still have yet to see an actual legit story of someone who killed a 4770k by running high vcore for too long...


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Why would I purposefully put the cpu under 100% load for 24/7 for months? That's just plain moronic.


No it's not, because you like chess and you want to run it 24/7.


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> No it's not, because you like chess and you want to run it 24/7.


I don't get it, are you playing chess 24/7? Or is it a host for other players?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> I don't get it, are you playing chess 24/7? Or is it a host for other players?


Running tests for various people. Got my CPU a bit of wear and tear from all the chess all the time. When I wasn't gaming, I was running chess.


----------



## angelotti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Why would I purposefully put the cpu under 100% load for 24/7 for months?
> ...


I assume this line was a reply to my post. But, by x264 i ment regular encode (like handbrake, megui) not stress testing. Even regular encode is still 15 to 20C hotter (on my system) than any game i played (single card 1920x1200).


----------



## bond32

I mean, what are you encoding? How long does that take? If you're encoding that much or running this "chess" that much, that's a pretty specific application. Anyone using a cpu like that should be concerned of the cpu life, heck if your running that hard it would degrade at stock settings.


----------



## angelotti

No, of corse not, just 2-3 times a week for ~ 3 hours plus some gaming. I would consider this regular pc usage. And i was just saying that for this kind of workload, your 1.5V OC should be safe.
But, if some consider facebook and youtube to be 'every day usage' then i don't see the point of overclocking. I'm not making this comment to your post, i'm only pointing out what i consider to be 'part' of regular usage that benefits from OC.


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angelotti*
> 
> No, of corse not, just 2-3 times a week for ~ 3 hours plus some gaming. I would consider this regular pc usage. And i was just saying that for this kind of workload, your 1.5V OC should be safe.
> But, if some consider facebook and youtube to be 'every day usage' then i don't see the point of overclocking. I'm not making this comment to your post, i'm only pointing out what i consider to be 'part' of regular usage that benefits from OC.


Agreed. Actually, personally, I only use my pc for bf4 which normal games my cpu usage tops around 70%. Just my case though. I agree though, your usage is definitely normal.


----------



## koekwau5

Reaplied the TIM this evening and found out my CPU is almost perfectly flat. All the cooling paste got pushed to the outside.
Some new Artic Silver 5 and lets rumble:

Core Multiplier: 42 (4.2Ghz)
CPU SA: 0.9V
Vcore: 1.2000V
Uncore Multiplier: 42 (4.2Ghz)
Uncore Voltage: 1.2000V
Cooling Solution: Corsair H105
Batch Number: Malay, L336C836
Ram Speed: 1600Mhz
Ram Voltage: 1.500V
Input Voltage: 1.800V
LLC Setting: Level 4
PCH Core: 1.1V
PCH VLX: 1.5750V
Motherboard: ASUS Maximus VI Extreme

It is pretty hot here in Holland and so is the PC room. Temps dropped 5 degrees at this setting.
Gonna keep this setting for a week and gonna stress test again when it's colder.
For now:



Using 4.2Ghz on the cache raised my 3DMark big time as well. Same result running on 4.4 / 3.5 (CPU) and 1080/1300 (GPU):

Current settings 4.2 / 4.2 and 1050 / 1250
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2941726

Lets see if 4.3 / 4.3 is in reach =)


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Reaplied the TIM this evening and found out my CPU is almost perfectly flat. All the cooling paste got pushed to the outside.


If your paste is reaching the edge of the IHS.. You have too much paste.


----------



## koekwau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> If your paste is reaching the edge of the IHS.. You have too much paste.


First time applied it was a small dot allready.
Now used even less.

It was just a thin layer being pushed to the outside. Wasn't much. Did not expected the CPU to be this perfect








I've lapped a lot of S775 and S1366 because it seemed I always received the Monday morning samples. After lapping you just need a lil' lil' lil' dot of cooling paste. Applied that on this non-lapped 4770K now and temps actually dropped. Good job Intel!


----------



## RedKnight7

Hi everyone,

How do these results look? It's my first time seriously trying to overclock. The full rig is in the sig.

It's a 4670K on a ASUS Maximus VI Hero (latest 1402 BIOS); VIDs below survived at least 15 minutes with AIDA64 (combined CPU, FPU, cache, RAM; I downloaded it last week). BCLK is 100. FWIW my RAM had zero problem running 2400 Mhz using XMP1 through all this:

Code:



Code:


Mult   VID   Temp, C
----   ---   ----
 43   1.280   52
 44   1.380   68, Vcache 1.390, idle temp 43
 45   1.430   69
 46   1.500   76

These are AIDA64 "average" CPU temps while stressing. The 46 multiplier caused a tiny bit of throttling (a few %) due to being over 75, I think (I'm not sure exactly what setting where controls this). VIDs are good to ~0.01 level except 46 (could be a bit high).

46 felt like I was really pushing it, relative to generally recomended VIDs. If I'm not going to try that high, then 44 is a natural step because there is a motherboard-selectable frequency of 2200 for my RAM... it dovetailed nicely to have the RAM at 2200 (dialing down its XMP for 2400 at 1.65 V, to 1.55 V).

My results describe a line with 0.076 volts per multiplier, which is about three times the slope of a regression line through Darkwizzie's spreadsheet's submissions for 4670K. My VIDs are also higher than the regression line's, across the board. In his results, a 44 mult would've had VID exactly 1.250. (I will post a separate message showing some stats from it in the Intel forum soon.)

I have to wonder if I am doing something wrong. My VIDs are higher than usual as per the spreadsheet. Also, my temps really shot up if I tried for higher.

I tried playing with SA (System Agent), IOA (Analog I/O Offset), and IOD (Digital I/O Offset). I tried moving all 3 by +0.1, or by +0.2, something I saw folks needing in Darkwizzie's spreadsheet. But it didn't help.

HWiNFO did not show much of any actual difference versus 1.000 V for any of these, in my stress conditions... Is that what we're supposed to be offsetting - compensating for it not being at 1.00 V?? I have yet to see anyone saying a specific reason or situation for playing with these. They just recommend playing with them.

Because I have fast RAM, I also spent a lot of time playing specifically with just IOA. JJ from ASUS and others say one can try this if you're having trouble overclocking the CPU AND have fast RAM (>1866). I varied IOA from +0.1 to +0.9 in 0.1 steps (0.05 under 0.5), for both 44 mult and 46 mult. What I did was choose a slightly unstable VID for that mult (e.g., 1.33 instead of 1.38 for 44) which would crash kind of quick but not so quick the board was constantly booting (IOW, it crashed by the time one started stressing, at the latest). (Does that sound like a good method to speed it along?) Then I watched to see if the new IOA made it stable. But it never did.

Any ideas greatly welcomed! I feel like my chip is kind of bad ... which is always possible. (It's not terrible and it is much faster than 3.4... but it seems like a worse chip than most of the spreadsheet results.)

Or might I simply be overlooking something, or doing something wrong??

Thanks if you have any ideas!

Mike


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedKnight7*
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> How do these results look? It's my first time seriously trying to overclock. The full rig is in the sig.
> 
> It's a 4670K on a ASUS Maximus VI Hero (latest 1402 BIOS); VIDs below survived at least 15 minutes with AIDA64 (combined CPU, FPU, cache, RAM; I downloaded it last week). BCLK is 100. FWIW my RAM had zero problem running 2400 Mhz using XMP1 through all this:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Mult   VID   Temp, C
> ----   ---   ----
> 43   1.280   52
> 44   1.380   68, Vcache 1.390, idle temp 43
> 45   1.430   69
> 46   1.500   76
> 
> These are AIDA64 "average" CPU temps while stressing. The 46 multiplier caused a tiny bit of throttling (a few %) due to being over 75, I think (I'm not sure exactly what setting where controls this). VIDs are good to ~0.01 level except 46 (could be a bit high).
> 
> 46 felt like I was really pushing it, relative to generally recomended VIDs. If I'm not going to try that high, then 44 is a natural step because there is a motherboard-selectable frequency of 2200 for my RAM... it dovetailed nicely to have the RAM at 2200 (dialing down its XMP for 2400 at 1.65 V, to 1.55 V).
> 
> My results describe a line with 0.076 volts per multiplier, which is about three times the slope of a regression line through Darkwizzie's spreadsheet's submissions for 4670K. My VIDs are also higher than the regression line's, across the board. In his results, a 44 mult would've had VID exactly 1.250. (I will post a separate message showing some stats from it in the Intel forum soon.)
> 
> I have to wonder if I am doing something wrong. My VIDs are higher than usual as per the spreadsheet. Also, my temps really shot up if I tried for higher.
> 
> I tried playing with SA (System Agent), IOA (Analog I/O Offset), and IOD (Digital I/O Offset). I tried moving all 3 by +0.1, or by +0.2, something I saw folks needing in Darkwizzie's spreadsheet. But it didn't help.
> 
> HWiNFO did not show much of any actual difference versus 1.000 V for any of these, in my stress conditions... Is that what we're supposed to be offsetting - compensating for it not being at 1.00 V?? I have yet to see anyone saying a specific reason or situation for playing with these. They just recommend playing with them.
> 
> Because I have fast RAM, I also spent a lot of time playing specifically with just IOA. JJ from ASUS and others say one can try this if you're having trouble overclocking the CPU AND have fast RAM (>1866). I varied IOA from +0.1 to +0.9 in 0.1 steps (0.05 under 0.5), for both 44 mult and 46 mult. What I did was choose a slightly unstable VID for that mult (e.g., 1.33 instead of 1.38 for 44) which would crash kind of quick but not so quick the board was constantly booting (IOW, it crashed by the time one started stressing, at the latest). (Does that sound like a good method to speed it along?) Then I watched to see if the new IOA made it stable. But it never did.
> 
> Any ideas greatly welcomed! I feel like my chip is kind of bad ... which is always possible. (It's not terrible and it is much faster than 3.4... but it seems like a worse chip than most of the spreadsheet results.)
> 
> Or might I simply be overlooking something, or doing something wrong??
> 
> Thanks if you have any ideas!
> 
> Mike


Yikes, best to stay away from 1.5vcore unless you really know what you're doing

If you're experimenting like this:

Set cache to 33x and 1.15x

set ram to 1600, adjust it back later when you have CPU OC that you want and you are stable

Set VRIN LLC at a level between medium and max, and play with it! You need to adjust VRIN, it's the second most important voltage (aka VCCIN)

0.6 above vcore should usually be about ok. Leave most other stuff Auto if you can, as manually setting them can mess up automatic controls which would stabilize you
Quote:


> I varied IOA from +0.1 to +0.9 in 0.1 steps


That's.. not good. Didn't you read voltage max charts saying not to use more than ~+0.2 to ~+0.3 or so on air? :0

there's no need to change them, maybe at the very most you'd experiment with them a little with lower numbers, if you were just overclocking the core - leave IMC and uncore instability for after you know what the core can and can't do! Little use throwing them all in at the same time and everything crashing, you can't see if a change fixes one source of crashing because you could crash from another source and not be able to tell the difference


----------



## RedKnight7

Thank you Cyro - many apologies, I took for granted that I had done everything in the guide (because I had been following everything in it for days). Yes, I initially had taken cache and RAM out of the equation. I always dialed them back in later (but found the only thing I ever needed was a little more Vring than VID, to make cache match CPU speeds). Vin has always been 0.50 over VID. As per JJ at ASUS, I set LLC to 1 out of 8 (he says it's irrelevant for ASUS Z87 boards in this video at the 15:50 mark; in another, he says maybe L1 will help but really it's of little significance).

I really should've mentioned all this. What's the matter - you folks aren't mind readers?









I will review what I read on IOA in a bit - maybe I'm saying it wrong - but have to run ATM. In any event, it didn't overheat.

Thanks!!!
Mike

Edit: Oops Vin is +.5 not .05


----------



## error-id10t

Remember to take the comment about LLC in the context of the video; it doesn't affect vcore. He didn't touch VCCIN at all so it'd be running @ ~1.78v. LLC @ Auto = 8 which will raise VCCIN. He maxed the VID to 1.28v, so there's your magical 0.5v difference.

You mentioned he said LLC1 in another video, that sounds odd to me. I don't understand why anyone would use it - I would only use LLC6 or LLC7 to make sure VCCIN stays what you've defined in BIOS under load. I don't want it to drop or rise from what I define.

Lastly, IMO you won't find stability testing with AIDA64, I know that's what ASUS tells us to use but just go through this thread and count the people who used only that and then had a BSOD doing anything else. Everyone feels differently but my simple method is:

1) ROG RealBench few times. Usually the last test is the one that will BSOD (Multi-tasking).
2) If I passed the above, then I do few runs of XTU Bench (not Stress). Just remember to be in Manual mode for this, it runs very hot.
3) If I've passed both of the above then I play BF4. Say what you may (it's buggy), it's all true, but those bugs won't cause a BSOD unless your volts are off.

Once I know I can do the above, I know I'm safe. If I want more certainty then I'll throw in the X264 update provided here.


----------



## mjrhealth

Overclocking things i have noticed, and this applies to both Intel and AMD.

If you are unstable PC will actually take longer to boot. This can even add up to a few seconds. so before you start overclocking take notice. Flash player is another thing that doesnt like instability. I have had it stutter. long pauses and even crash and it doesnt need hours of stress testing to notice. FSX is another stress tester. if I can fly for an hour im good. Pity I got not such a good chip. Stuck at 4.2 with HT off. on air.


----------



## RedKnight7

Hi again Cyro, thanks for waiting...

In that same video at the 9:50 mark JJ from ASUS talks about IOA with fast RAM (>1866). At 11:05 he specifically mentions trying 1.5 to 2.0 IOA. As an offset to the existing IOA of ~1.000 on my ROG board (just like JJ is showing in that video), this then is an offset of +0.5 to +1.0 (but I tried +0.1 to +0.9, because you guys also talked about changing low IOA values). As I said, I didn't find anything, but also notice at 10:45 he says ROG boards are "100% fully capable". (I guess this means he doesn't their boards need it at all - and it didn't do anything for me - but still, he shows you how to do it.)

Here's another video with JJ at NewEgg talking about ASUS Z87 boards. He talks the general concept at ~9:35 to ~12:00; then specifically says 1.50 - 2.00 V again at 26:15 to 27:50. (At 10:41 he talks about testing asynchronously, Darkwizzie... did you teach him?







)

JJ also makes a point of saying that this special IOA is not "more is better", but that some CPUs simply need this offset for high OC + fast RAM, and its value is variable.

In retrospect, that doesn't fit my situation. For one, I never even tried > 4.6 Ghz. For another, while my RAM might be DDR3-2400, it was actually _at_ much lower (1333 Mhz) during my CPU multiplier testing, as per the Guide. JJ seems pretty clear that it's only needed when they're both actually AT high speed (4.6+ and >1866). I only dialed my RAM in to e.g. 2200 after I fixed on a 44 multiplier and VID (above), and the RAM did not destabilize or affect my system at all. So in retrospect, I simply don't have this issue. But it's only in hindsight that I can see this, even though I do have fast RAM... so my problem is just a bad CPU in general, not fast RAM. (Maybe!)

I think I heard others talk about this, but can't remember specifically where, now. Either way, I specifically tried IOA up to +0.9 and didn't think anything of it after reading Darkwizzie's OP, since it isn't clear on this point in the "Io/Sa Voltages" section. Since JJ was very specific, I didn't think twice. I didn't have any temperature problems I can recall if you think that might have been an issue, but I wasn't specifically looking for them... all that mattered was that it didn't help, anyway. FWIW, I can't recall it hurting (further destabilizing) either.

There's also Prozilla in the spreadsheet with a 4670K that also has 2400 RAM who said "SA and Io Voltages + 0.8". (Could that perhaps be a data copy typo, Darkwizzie?)

Anyway, there's that









All comments on my sucky OC appreciated!


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> In that same video at the 9:50 mark JJ from ASUS talks about IOA with fast RAM (>1866). At 11:05 he specifically mentions trying 1.5 to 2.0 IOA. As an offset to the existing IOA of ~1.000 on my ROG board (just like JJ is showing in that video), this then is an offset of +0.5 to +1.0 (but I tried +0.1 to +0.9, because you guys also talked about changing low IOA values)


That just seems.. really weird to me, like it's off by an order of magnitude. A normal suggestion, as far as i know, would be 0.05 or 0.1, not 0.5 to 1.0v. That just doesn't line up with other stuff that i've seen at all:










Also, IF you need it, you should only apply it after cpu core is stable, because i've only seen it actually help a few people running like 2800mhz RAM 24/7 - you should be finding your max core clock with 33x cache, 1600 RAM etc. If you have problems with faster, you can isolate them to IMC and attempt to fix it afterwards


----------



## Forceman

Yeah, generally speaking, doubling the default voltage sounds like a bad idea. You'd never run a 2.2V Vcore or DDR at 3V.

On the plus side, I doubt the built-in voltage controller is set up to allow/provide that high a voltage on that line anyway, so it probably wasn't really running at 2V.


----------



## RedKnight7

Hi Error, here's JJ at Tek Syndicate talking a lot more about LLC, at 23:50 to 25:05 ... it sounds like you understand it more than I.

All I know is I had it at 8 (by default) until I saw this video halfway through my testing, then turned it to 1, and saw no change, so left it at 1. So I haven't specifically focussed on it, but my general findings didn't change when I changed it from 8 to 1. Let me know if you still think it might be my problem after viewing this.

I like AIDA64 _because_ it's not so tough... and it shows lots of nice graphs while working. I used Prime95 for the very basic initial range finding, then AIDA64 gives me a little more feedback (how long it runs til crashin) as I back away from an instability edge. And I can keep an eye on esp. the temperatures realtime.

Please keep observations coming, anyone that has them. I think I should still be concluding my CPU isn't real good for OC... but can still OC!

I just think it's very odd that it's nice and cool, but needs such high VID (see my table).

Mike


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedKnight7*
> 
> Hi Error, here's JJ at Tek Syndicate talking a lot more about LLC, at 23:50 to 25:05 ... it sounds like you understand it more than I.
> 
> All I know is I had it at 8 (by default) until I saw this video halfway through my testing, then turned it to 1, and saw no change, so left it at 1. So I haven't specifically focussed on it, but my general findings didn't change when I changed it from 8 to 1. Let me know if you still think it might be my problem after viewing this.
> 
> I like AIDA64 _because_ it's not so tough... and it shows lots of nice graphs while working. I used Prime95 for the very basic initial range finding, then AIDA64 gives me a little more feedback (how long it runs til crashin) as I back away from an instability edge. And I can keep an eye on esp. the temperatures realtime.
> 
> Please keep observations coming, anyone that has them. I think I should still be concluding my CPU isn't real good for OC... but can still OC!
> 
> I just think it's very odd that it's nice and cool, but needs such high VID (see my table).
> 
> Mike


LLC is used for the VCCIN, you won't see its effects unless you are close to the edge of stability due to VCCIN voltage. You should probably use a medium level of LLC and adjust it as you go, more than 0.5 over vcore could be neccesary


----------



## RedKnight7

Hi again Cyro, thanks again for the reply ... and Hi Forceman...

Right, I entirely saw that, and I agree that this Guide does not say to approach IOA +2 V. But it also never specifically says "don't do that", whereas JJ specifically said "do that". Eh, not every guide can possibly cover every situation. Especially since JJ was saying it was pretty unusual, and the Guide was kinda deliberately not going into detail there. Meanwhile I have fast RAM, and a CPU that's not being nice. So I grasped at a straw. In retrospect, it didn't help.

It doesn't sound like JJ is mis-speaking what he is saying though. Do you think he's wrong?

Anyway... thanks for pitching in, everyone. I'm out of ideas to try with this CPU. Should I conclude that there's nothing else to try?

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## RedKnight7

Thanks again Cyro, let me play with that then. I will be working with my 4.4 Ghz situation ...

So I should set Cache and RAM to Auto (low) settings to make them behave, then see if I can lower VID while I ... what exactly? Raise Vrin from +0.5 to +0.6 over VID, and/or raise LLC ... and all the while I'll see if it lets me reduce VID (and still be stable), right?

I am asking real specifically 'cuz maybe my problem is, a basic flaw in my approach.

I live in a vast OC desert!







Nobody local OCs.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedKnight7*
> 
> Here's another video with JJ at NewEgg talking about ASUS Z87 boards. He talks the general concept at ~9:35 to ~12:00; then specifically says 1.50 - 2.00 V again at 26:15 to 27:50.


I think I'm confused or that's a mis-spelling or you've misheard.. he says 1.15v up to 1.2v? Either case, forget these and leave them to Auto. Change the LLC back to Auto or use LLC7. This at least removes one possible culprit (VCCIN dropping too low under load).

Then pretty much go with people already said.. see if you can get it lower. Maybe not, not all chips are equal and mine as an example sucks. I am entertaining x46 again but I know I need 1.42v for that at least and my past experience tells me that it will BSOD later on even if all looks dandy for now, I'll see if I can bother lol


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedKnight7*
> 
> Hi again Cyro, thanks for waiting...
> 
> In that same video at the 9:50 mark JJ from ASUS talks about IOA with fast RAM (>1866). At 11:05 he specifically mentions trying 1.5 to 2.0 IOA. As an offset to the existing IOA of ~1.000 on my ROG board (just like JJ is showing in that video), this then is an offset of +0.5 to +1.0 (but I tried +0.1 to +0.9, because you guys also talked about changing low IOA values). As I said, I didn't find anything, but also notice at 10:45 he says ROG boards are "100% fully capable". (I guess this means he doesn't their boards need it at all - and it didn't do anything for me - but still, he shows you how to do it.)
> 
> Here's another video with JJ at NewEgg talking about ASUS Z87 boards. He talks the general concept at ~9:35 to ~12:00; then specifically says 1.50 - 2.00 V again at 26:15 to 27:50. (At 10:41 he talks about testing asynchronously, Darkwizzie... did you teach him?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> JJ also makes a point of saying that this special IOA is not "more is better", but that some CPUs simply need this offset for high OC + fast RAM, and its value is variable.
> 
> In retrospect, that doesn't fit my situation. For one, I never even tried > 4.6 Ghz. For another, while my RAM might be DDR3-2400, it was actually at much lower (1333 Mhz) during my CPU multiplier testing, as per the Guide. JJ seems pretty clear that it's only needed when they're both actually AT high speed (4.6+ and >1866). I only dialed my RAM in to e.g. 2200 after I fixed on a 44 multiplier and VID (above), and the RAM did not destabilize or affect my system at all. So in retrospect, I simply don't have this issue. But it's only in hindsight that I can see this, even though I do have fast RAM... so my problem is just a bad CPU in general, not fast RAM. (Maybe!)
> 
> I think I heard others talk about this, but can't remember specifically where, now. Either way, I specifically tried IOA up to +0.9 and didn't think anything of it after reading Darkwizzie's OP, since it isn't clear on this point in the "Io/Sa Voltages" section. Since JJ was very specific, I didn't think twice. I didn't have any temperature problems I can recall if you think that might have been an issue, but I wasn't specifically looking for them... all that mattered was that it didn't help, anyway. FWIW, I can't recall it hurting (further destabilizing) either.
> 
> There's also Prozilla in the spreadsheet with a 4670K that also has 2400 RAM who said "SA and Io Voltages + 0.8". (Could that perhaps be a data copy typo, Darkwizzie?)
> 
> Anyway, there's that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All comments on my sucky OC appreciated!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedKnight7*
> 
> Hi again Cyro, thanks again for the reply ... and Hi Forceman...
> 
> Right, I entirely saw that, and I agree that this Guide does not say to approach IOA +2 V. But it also never specifically says "don't do that", whereas JJ specifically said "do that". Eh, not every guide can possibly cover every situation. Especially since JJ was saying it was pretty unusual, and the Guide was kinda deliberately not going into detail there. Meanwhile I have fast RAM, and a CPU that's not being nice. So I grasped at a straw. In retrospect, it didn't help.
> 
> It doesn't sound like JJ is mis-speaking what he is saying though. Do you think he's wrong?
> 
> Anyway... thanks for pitching in, everyone. I'm out of ideas to try with this CPU. Should I conclude that there's nothing else to try?
> 
> Thanks,
> Mike


JJ's words are guidelines and ideas, not law. One of the largest misconceptions about Haswell overclocking probably originated from that very video. (1:1 ratio, cache ratio affecting performance in any significant way, and Prime not being "certified" for Haswell)

Sure, you could overclock core only, and then OC ram only, but that's only relevant if both ram oc and core oc provide similar performance benefits. (Like ram OC, where high freq and crap timings isn't always best, and crap freq and good timings isn't always best). But here, higher core oc is going to best the ram in performance and whatever you sacrifice in the ram department, if any, for the OC, is insignificant and small.

The Io/Ia/Sa voltages info I know does come strictly from that video. On the other hand, very few people have reported success in ram OC they otherwise could not have gotten without Io/ia.

If you're setting ram to stock while overclocking with core first, the speed of your ram is irrelevant. This automatically prevents any potential (albeit rare) problems where the ram oc is capping the max core oc you can get. So it's all about the order you do it:

-Stock everything

-Overclock core

-Overclock uncore

-Overclock ram

-Set Cstates

If you start trying ram and uncore OC before the core OC is done for sure, you'll run into issues here and there. Don't forget that XMP profile is also an overclock.


----------



## RedKnight7

Hiya folks,

I dropped VID from 1.380 to 1.320, so it's slightly unstable at 4.4 Ghz (crashes within a couple minutes of Prime95 for sure). Cache and RAM were sidelined during this test, per s.o.p.

Then VCCIN was changed from 1.880 to 1.920 (and tested), then 2.020 (test). Then LLC was switched from 1 to 7 (test), then 8 (test), then Auto (test). Then VCCIN was set to 2.12 (and tested).

Of course, VID was kept at 1.320 this whole time.

In all cases, it crashes (a couple of minutes of Prime95 at most).

So I don't think VCCIN are helping me in this case, nor LLC. But I tried - and thanks for the suggestions. It's true I hadn't tested VCCIN as much as I should've.

Error, did you watch the videos? I think you're disagreeing with JJ from ASUS (not me) about LLC and IOA to 2.0. Does anyone else think JJ's not saying that, after watching the videos I linked to?

Ok then... I guess that's my OC then, unless there are more ideas: 4.4 Ghz at VID 1.380.

Thanks so much, everyone!

Mike


----------



## BoredErica

So you're definitely stable @ 4.4, 1.38v?


----------



## RedKnight7

Hi DarkWizzie,

Right, your Guide is really good. I tried hard to follow it but didn't quite get everything right. Still, it cuts through all the many conflicting thoughts and parameters a noob has, especially with your "one step at a time" approach. Thanks!!!

You make a good point about JJ and, now that you mention it, those videos are pretty early in Haswell days. It's possible he was familiar with engineering and pilot builds that didn't turn out to be the norm. It's also possible he just simply had something wrong or confused. It can happen... those videos are not The Final Word. They're just demo videos, the type all companies toss out left and right when rolling out new products. Finally, it would be impressive if anyone could deliver so many details every single time and not get a single thing wrong.

Still. He said what he said, shrug. I would think those two points were correct for him at that time, and can be correct for at least some others, unless and until someone has actually proven they're wrong, somehow. For my part, I now see I never actually hit the conditions where he said driving IOA real high might matter. But I did find that changing LLC doesn't matter, at least not for my build.

Anyhoo... Yes, my OC is pretty stable... it can do Realbench2 for an hour. My next step is to see if it can last overnight on RB2. If not, I might try AIDA64 overnight. We'll see. I'll submit all the details on your form as soon as I've got it locked in, but it may be a few nights. Unless you want them already.

Thanks again for your Guide, and this great thread! I wandered some, but it's all good.

I might have dreamed of 4.8, but 4.4's not so bad compared to 3.4, after all.

Mike


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedKnight7*
> 
> Hi DarkWizzie,
> 
> Right, your Guide is really good. I tried hard to follow it but didn't quite get everything right. Still, it cuts through all the many conflicting thoughts and parameters a noob has, especially with your "one step at a time" approach. Thanks!!!
> 
> You make a good point about JJ and, now that you mention it, those videos are pretty early in Haswell days. It's possible he was familiar with engineering and pilot builds that didn't turn out to be the norm. It's also possible he just simply had something wrong or confused. It can happen... those videos are not The Final Word. They're just demo videos, the type all companies toss out left and right when rolling out new products. Finally, it would be impressive if anyone could deliver so many details every single time and not get a single thing wrong.
> 
> Still. He said what he said, shrug. I would think those two points were correct for him at that time, and can be correct for at least some others, unless and until someone has actually proven they're wrong, somehow. For my part, I now see I never actually hit the conditions where he said driving IOA real high might matter. But I did find that changing LLC doesn't matter, at least not for my build.
> 
> Anyhoo... Yes, my OC is pretty stable... it can do Realbench2 for an hour. My next step is to see if it can last overnight on RB2. If not, I might try AIDA64 overnight. We'll see. I'll submit all the details on your form as soon as I've got it locked in, but it may be a few nights. Unless you want them already.
> 
> Thanks again for your Guide, and this great thread! I wandered some, but it's all good.
> 
> I might have dreamed of 4.8, but 4.4's not so bad compared to 3.4, after all.
> 
> Mike


It is my intention to simplify the guide so it is easier for a newbie to read and quickly understand. It's on the to do list. Then again, so are many things, lol.

I like JJ as a guy. But when I see him talk about 1:1 and "Prime not certified" I'm left wondering how he can test hundreds of CPUs with his team (which he claims) and then miss out basic concepts like whether 1:1 cache ratio matters (which is easily validated or falsified by a few hours worth of benchmarks). On one hand, we're listening to JJ and he sounds knowledgeable, on the other hand I know he gets these things flat out wrong. Which is not to say that JJ is much worse than other Haswell OC guides on Youtube during that time period... But the problem there for the budding ocer is, all the guides that came out when Haswell came out, were rushed with top speed to get their articles out first before everybody else. In fact, Wikipedia has a rule where people are not allowed to cite forum posts as sources. So for Haswell, people cite Haswell articles which came out on launch. That is how the Wikipedia article ended up saying "Most people struggle to even hit 4.2ghz", which is flat out wrong. (I did eventually convince the editors at Wikipedia to change the 4.2 statement) It's from relying on day 1 guides that leads to these issues. But JJ was supposed to cut through all that and go straight to the good stuff because he claims he and his team has overclocked countless CPUs before Haswell was released to the public. To which I ask, then how did he miss what he did? I don't know, w/e. The best OCing guides have always been forum threads. Youtube videos for general info, forum threads for detailed info and customer opinions.

It doesn't invalidate everything he says, as I said, his words are a good start to an investigation.

LLC in my experience doesn't matter that much either. The Vrin drops under load, but not all that much.

Based on my personal experience looking at people's overclocks, the chance that you will hit the next multiplier are relatively slim assuming your CPU needs that much voltage to hit the multiplier it currently is at. So yes, it may be wise to just solidify that 4.4, verify it, chart it, and call it a day.

Sometimes people who are unlucky with their CPUs ask themselves (and others) what they are doing so incredibly wrong to get the results they have. They ask people with higher OCs what settings they use, hoping they have some magic setting that fixes their overclock. Unfortunately for them, sometimes you did all the overclocking steps right, but your luck outweighs all of your work, and there's not much I can do about it.

If it's any help, don't forget that you will not notice a 100mhz or 200mhz change in CPU clock speed. I probably use my CPU more than every single person in this thread, and I can barely tell a difference.

Please do the testing you think you need to do to make sure the overclock is stable, take a picture and chart. Your name will now forever be seen on my chart.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angelotti*
> 
> They both work for me. You can try again later. Or, if you have ABP + easy list, you can disable it and refresh the page and see if that helps.., then re-enable it.


Yeah it was add-blocking stuff in IE11, played around last night to see if it would bring my x46 on it's knees .. only let it do 3 rounds as it was taking ~9mins per round, but it survived.


----------



## stolemyowncar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angelotti*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *x264 Stability Test*
> *^^^ These builds do not require avisynth at all! ^^^*
> 
> *Version 2:*
> *http://www.mediafire.com/download/s1q9vh3c8dclmi5/x264_Stability_Test_V2.7z (~ 295MB)*
> The included x264 binaries are *r2431*. For future updates, check http://download.videolan.org/pub/videolan/x264/binaries/
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: V2 Changelog
> 
> 
> 
> New from first version:
> - Changed the video file. 27.4Mbps, 1920 x 1040 (as opposed to the previous one 1920 x 800), also with high motion and high quality grain (rich details).
> - Changed encode settings. These settings generate a larger output file (in MB) than the source.
> - Updated x264 binaries to r2431
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: V2 vs. V1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Version 1:*
> *http://www.mediafire.com/download/vhn1cg8bc8274rd/x264_Stability_Test.7z (~ 237MB)*
> The included x264 binaries are *r2409*. For future updates, check http://download.videolan.org/pub/videolan/x264/binaries/
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: V1 Changelog
> 
> 
> 
> *UPDATE 2:*
> - Merged the 32/64bit tests into one build.
> - Added the possibility to choose threads number. (thanks to *GeneO*)
> - Added the possibility to choose the priority level. (thanks to *GeneO*)
> - Corrected 'no log' versions to not generate the useless 'stats' file. (thanks to *GeneO*)
> - Added 'date and time' stamps to the loops.., might be useful to somebody. (thanks to *GeneO*)
> - Updated the 'readme'.
> 
> *UPDATE 1:*
> - In this build i changed the video file's container from mkv to mp4 so that the x264.exe can calculate the loop status ( in % and ETA) and display them in the CMD window.
> - I also separated HT from non-HT tests, and made a few "cosmetic" changes to the CMD text and log file.
> - As before, the packages include log-free and normal/high priority batch versions.
> 
> 
> 
> *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: INFO
> 
> 
> 
> So i had a bit of a rethink, and decided to take a different approach to the encode process.
> I basically went back to the original method, the one where an output video file is created (just like the original 'x264 FHD Benchmark' or the revived 'x264 HD Benchmark' did on the second pass, and also like any regular encode with handbrake, megui, etc.)
> My previous version (like the OP's and Forceman's versions) used a 'NULL' output. Furthermore, mine and Forceman's were just a "first pass" but much heavier, while the op's worked with the mbtree generated in the first pass.
> So this time around, it's a regular encode in a loop with "heavy" encode settings.
> The new method generates a new video file (the output) but it is deleted upon completion.
> If you are concerned with SSD wear, you should run the test from a HDD, since the generated output is rewritten '*times' the number of loops. I also don't recommend running it over USB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: How these differ from the other versions ?
> 
> 
> 
> - removed the avisynth dependency (the avs script was blank, rendering avisynth useless)
> - changed the video file (higher Mbps, with 'high motion', high quality grain (rich details) etc..)
> - changed encode settings
> - removed the analysis run (first pass)
> - removed all unnecessary files
> - up-to-date x264 binaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Threads count
> 
> 
> 
> Threads count (version 1)
> Auto (or 0, meaning 6 for non-HT or 12 for HT cpu's) vs. double (meaning 8 for non-HT or 16 for HT cpu's)
> _The runs in the comparison below were done on a 4670k._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Normal vs High comparison
> 
> 
> 
> Normal vs High priority (older build)
> In the images below you can see there's very little difference between the two, and with 'normal' you have a lag-free experience (you can use the pc while testing). Microsoft themself say that high priority should be reserved to 'time-critical applications/events'. We're after the load/voltage/temperature critical events...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, you should consider running another "interactive" application along this test, especially after 4 or 5 loops. I found that when i was at the edge of "stability" (in terms of voltage for passing ~20 loops of x264 or 2h+ of prime) i always got BSOD during this test while using the web browser (pale moon) or watching a film (potplayer) after a few loops.
> I assume having to deal with multiple interactive processes (not just threads), creates the need for higher voltages.
> I would recommend doing this only after you reached your supposed stability, just for reassurance.


^
Quick question folks... is this really the preferred method of stress testing these CPU's? I ran V1 for about 24 hours with no issues. Temps capping out at 71C for 4.4Ghz at 1.285Vcore (I could probably go lower on the vcore). Is it really a good stress tester? The temps are pretty low for a stresser... o.o

I'm running V2 right now. Is it going to be a better stresser?


----------



## BoredErica

Not by much. It simulates a normal 100% load, so temps are not ridiculous.


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stolemyowncar*
> 
> 4.4Ghz at 1.285Vcore (I could probably go lower on the vcore)


From my little experience, i can tell you that you can save time starting tests with low voltages, because for example 5x1h tests with high voltages that pass tests take longer than 5x1h tests on low voltages that crashes in few minutes


----------



## angelotti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stolemyowncar*
> 
> ^
> Quick question folks... is this really the preferred method of stress testing these CPU's? I ran V1 for about 24 hours with no issues. Temps capping out at 71C for 4.4Ghz at 1.285Vcore (I could probably go lower on the vcore). Is it really a good stress tester? The temps are pretty low for a stresser... o.o


If you hit 71C at 1.285 on x264 you will probably get close to 90's on prime small fft's.
I'd say, if temps are not an issue, go for 3h+ of prime (preferably latest beta) small fft's. But at some point i ran prime small for ~2h 30min and similar on large fft's, manually aborting it thinking that it's enough.., only to bsod later that day after 2h 45min of video encoding (with megui which uses x264).
It is unlikely to bsod under a non synthetic load if you passed x264.

One question though, did you also multitask for any period of time during those 24h of test ?

Quote:


> I'm running V2 right now. Is it going to be a better stresser?


marginally..


----------



## kangk81

After 3 months of continuous tinkering and 2 mother boards later, I finally gave up on trying to push my i7-4770k and manage only a modest OC










Username: kangk81
CPU Model: 4770K
Core Multiplier: 44X
CPU VID: 1.35
Vcore: 1.36-1.49(adaptative)
Uncore Multiplier: Auto
Uncore Voltage: Auto
Input Voltage: 1.776 - 1.792 (adaptative)
Cooling Solution: custom loop running CPU(delided), PCH & VRM with 360x30mm rad
Stability Test: [email protected] for 19hrs (24 Apr 1600H, UTC +0 till 25 Apr 1100H, UTC +0)
Batch Number: Malay 323
Ram Speed: XMP 1600MHZ
Ram Voltage: 1.5V
LLC Setting: Auto
Motherboard: ASUS M6F - I only manage to get 44x on this. While I can get 45X stable on MSI GD65.


----------



## stolemyowncar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ConnorMcLeod*
> 
> From my little experience, i can tell you that you can save time starting tests with low voltages, because for example 5x1h tests with high voltages that pass tests take longer than 5x1h tests on low voltages that crashes in few minutes


Well I knew that my OC was unstable at like 1.305 at 4.5Ghz, but just barely (would have been fine at 1.31 prolly). I'd been running fine for weeks but then had a crash on Civ 5 after running through turns like a mad person. Which might be a decent test, if someone could put together a benchmark that simulates Civ 5 turns lol.

So for this one I did a decrease of 25mV from where I knew my 4.5Ghz would be stable at which I already thought was a big enough decrease. I don't want to go over 1.3Vcore because I think it causes degradation. I know it's unstable at this voltage doing Prime 95 already. I tried it and got to like 9xC and then a prompt BSOD after about 30 secs. I don't think I could do Prime 95 ever. So considering I can't do Prime on it, I think it's safe to say that 1.285 is already on the lower end. I could try going lower and seeing if it'll at least pass x264, though. It seems to be much less demanding than Prime 95.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angelotti*
> 
> If you hit 71C at 1.285 on x264 you will probably get close to 90's on prime small fft's.
> I'd say, if temps are not an issue, go for 3h+ of prime (preferably latest beta) small fft's. But at some point i ran prime small for ~2h 30min and similar on large fft's, manually aborting it thinking that it's enough.., only to bsod later that day after 2h 45min of video encoding (with megui which uses x264).
> It is unlikely to bsod under a non synthetic load if you passed x264.
> 
> One question though, did you also multitask for any period of time during those 24h of test ?
> marginally..


Yep, I'm doing all my forum posting on this computer while running the benchmarks. So Waterfox is always open. I'm doing gaming on my secondary rig while doing stress tests and web surfing on this. I actually did do a 13 hour stress test before the one I already did, but I noticed that at 8 threads the process for x264 wasn't taking up 100% of the CPU. Like 20% of it was taken up by Waterfox and some MS service. So I just redid it with 16 threads and well here I am. Seems to be fine.

Honestly I might need to redo my thermal paste application at some point. I think the Kraken X40 can do better than this.


----------



## darkelixa

With my i7 4770k my temps are usually from 35-42 on idle with max temp of 82 degrees , ambient temp anywhere from 21-26 depending on the air con in the room, its in a fractal design xl r2 case so it doesnt have the best of air flow due to the design of case. Are these temps normal?

I had a really strange shut down before when i was playing the elder scrolls online , the computer just shut itself down and then powered back up, not sure if it was a power surge or what, no error log in event viewer and no error in bsod viewer either. Its also on a asrock z87 oc formula mainboard.

Volts are in bios,
12v - 12.091
3v - 3.36
5v - 5.112

Its a brand new corsair cs750m

I also notice when i game my volts go from the standard 12 down to 11.985, is this normal?

Many thanks


----------



## kangk81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkelixa*
> 
> With my i7 4770k my temps are usually from 35-42 on idle with max temp of 82 degrees , ambient temp anywhere from 21-26 depending on the air con in the room, its in a fractal design xl r2 case so it doesnt have the best of air flow due to the design of case. Are these temps normal?
> 
> I had a really strange shut down before when i was playing the elder scrolls online , the computer just shut itself down and then powered back up, not sure if it was a power surge or what, no error log in event viewer and no error in bsod viewer either. Its also on a asrock z87 oc formula mainboard.
> 
> Volts are in bios,
> 12v - 12.091
> 3v - 3.36
> 5v - 5.112
> 
> Its a brand new corsair cs750m
> 
> I also notice when i game my volts go from the standard 12 down to 11.985, is this normal?
> 
> Many thanks


I guess the 12V going down a little should be normal. I'm using AX1200i and I run FAH 24/7. my 12V rail is reading 11.904V from HWMonitor and 5V is at 4.960


----------



## darkelixa

Ah yes im pretty sure 1% is quite normal drop for a psu, what are the temps that you get for your cpu?


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

Is hyper-pi a good stress test for RAM ?
Is it a good test to determine if it is better to have higher frequencies+higher timings or lower frequencies+lower timings ?

From tests i made i had those results (average 32M/normal time) :

RAM Kingston 12800 CL9 2x4Go http://www.kingston.com/datasheets/KHX1600C9D3K2_8GX.pdf :

1600MHz :
9-9-9-27 CR2 : 8min50 (XMP)
9-9-9-24 CR1 : 8min39

1866MHz :
9-10-9-24 CR1 : 8min16

2133MHz
10-11-10-28 CR1 : 7min58

So i should stay with the 2133 setting ?

Also, the tutorial i followed said that if hyper-pi test is passed, setting is ok, but it doesn't seem to be able to pass same p95 tests (1344) with 1866 setting than with 1600 (not xmp)
My actual settings are core ratio 45, vid 1.30, cache ratio 42, ring voltage 1.23, vccin 2.1 (will lower than one later), dram 1.65

So should i try to play with another setting ? Raise dram ? stay with xmp profile ?

What about XTU memory test and AIDA64 mem only test ?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedKnight7*
> 
> Thanks again Cyro, let me play with that then. I will be working with my 4.4 Ghz situation ...
> 
> So I should set Cache and RAM to Auto (low) settings to make them behave, then see if I can lower VID while I ... what exactly? Raise Vrin from +0.5 to +0.6 over VID, and/or raise LLC ... and all the while I'll see if it lets me reduce VID (and still be stable), right?
> 
> I am asking real specifically 'cuz maybe my problem is, a basic flaw in my approach.
> 
> I live in a vast OC desert!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody local OCs.


Yea pretty much

1.38 to 1.32 is a massive reduction, you just need to play around with vcore and core multiplier while other stuff is at stock, and occasionally double-check that your VRIN isn't causing problems. Past about 1.2 to 1.25vcore, it can help to work up in 100mhz steps, noting each one, which at least gives you a trend line

If you're using prime, it's a lot harder on CPU than x264 so it will kill you for most smallish mistakes, i only use it to double-check final vcore's when i can run stuff like x264, with stuff like fft1344-1344 only

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stolemyowncar*
> 
> ^
> Quick question folks... is this really the preferred method of stress testing these CPU's? I ran V1 for about 24 hours with no issues. Temps capping out at 71C for 4.4Ghz at 1.285Vcore (I could probably go lower on the vcore). Is it really a good stress tester? The temps are pretty low for a stresser... o.o
> 
> I'm running V2 right now. Is it going to be a better stresser?


If you're willing to bump voltages a little afterwards or adjust to a few crashes, it's hard to beat - linpack can be at 100c while x264 is still in the 50's


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ConnorMcLeod*
> 
> Is hyper-pi a good stress test for RAM ?
> Is it a good test to determine if it is better to have higher frequencies+higher timings or lower frequencies+lower timings ?
> 
> From tests i made i had those results (average 32M/normal time) :
> 
> RAM Kingston 12800 CL9 2x4Go http://www.kingston.com/datasheets/KHX1600C9D3K2_8GX.pdf :
> 
> 1600MHz :
> 9-9-9-27 CR2 : 8min50 (XMP)
> 9-9-9-24 CR1 : 8min39
> 
> 1866MHz :
> 9-10-9-24 CR1 : 8min16
> 
> 2133MHz
> 10-11-10-28 CR1 : 7min58
> 
> So i should stay with the 2133 setting ?
> 
> Also, the tutorial i followed said that if hyper-pi test is passed, setting is ok, but it doesn't seem to be able to pass same p95 tests (1344) with 1866 setting than with 1600 (not xmp)
> My actual settings are core ratio 45, vid 1.30, cache ratio 42, ring voltage 1.23, vccin 2.1 (will lower than one later), dram 1.65
> 
> So should i try to play with another setting ? Raise dram ? stay with xmp profile ?
> 
> What about XTU memory test and AIDA64 mem only test ?


Quote:


> Is hyper-pi a good stress test for RAM ?


No.

If it can't pass Prime, it's unstable. Unstable RAM is not a very good thing.

Use tests like Maxxmem to benchmark performance as you go, i like to test the RAM module capability with CPU @4ghz (~1.07vcore) because if it works there it'll work at your CPU OC, unless your IMC does not allow you to be stable which is a different issue and not related to etc memory voltage


----------



## schlonzo

i clocked down my ram and tightened timings.
still at the (high) stock voltage, but better than expected:

1866 @ 8-8-9-24 1.65V


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schlonzo*
> 
> i clocked down my ram and tightened timings.
> still at the (high) stock voltage, but better than expected:
> 
> 1866 @ 8-8-9-24 1.65V


What's it benching on Maxxmem?


----------



## koekwau5

@Cyro999, i tried tweaking my Corsair Dominator Platinum memory and saw the Gflops boosting. It was unstable but it was able to finish a test with 175Gflops @ 1800Mhz.
This memory is a real poor overclocker, so ordered some new Kingston modules: Kingston KHX24C11T3K2/16X (16GB / 2400Mhz / CL11 / XMP).
I'll keep ya posted.


----------



## Cyro999

175 is still kinda low for avx2 linpack (but it's more dependent on cache and memory)

4.0/4.0 with memory at decent but not great settings got me 208 and i could prob have hit 210


----------



## koekwau5

Getting more and more curious of what is causing this bottleneck.
With S775 100Gflops was a dream .. now its 200Gflops lawl


----------



## darkelixa

So the temps that im getting for my i7 are quite normal?


----------



## phantom24

Hey all,
New here and I am hoping to push my cpu to 4.5 GHz. I read the guide from top to bottom, but am a little fuzzy on some of the tips.I tried my hand at the process and got stability at 4.4 GHz.. At least, I think I did. I did the x264 stability test(20 loops) and did not get BSoD nor any other hiccups. My ram was set at 1333mhz(default) however. I collected some info regarding voltage, temps, and such. Also, although I had the voltage modes for core and ring set to override, I left the actual voltages on auto. My goal was to just get some stable settings. I restarted and left everything the same except changed the multiplier to 45. The system booted, but got BSoD on the first loop of x264. The error it gave me was "unpredicatable error". I wasn't fast enough to note down any error codes. Back in the bios, I changed the settings to these:

CPU Ratio: 4.5 (ratio mode is Fixed btw)
VCCIN Voltage: 1.82
CPU Core Voltage: 1.23
CPU Ring Voltage: 1.18 ( I wanted to put this at 1.2 but the numbers went red, guess that's too high).

Ideally, I would like my cpu at 4.5, and ram at least 1866 Mhz (hopefully this isn't outrageous). I would appreciate any help/suggestions to reach my goal. In addition, on the 4.4 settings and the 4.5 settings, my cpu temperature was under 65 degrees Celsius. I believe a list of my computer components are in my signature.


----------



## koekwau5

@Cyro999; which brand, model, speed and latency memory do you have? Couldn't find it in the rig specs from your sig.


----------



## RedKnight7

Hi Phantom42,

I'm pretty new too, but it sounds like you are on the right track. You weren't clear on whether you set the voltages back to what they were for 4.4 or whatever, but regardless, if you are trying for 4.5, the process is the same as trying for 4.4, as per the Guide: First set cache and RAM to auto, then play with VID until it's stable, then dial in the other components.

VCCIN should be +0.5 to +0.6 more than VID, so you're good there. (If you have serious trouble, you might play more with this later. But not just yet.) The "redline" for the cache is letting you know you're getting higher, but that's not horrifically high. My cache is at 1.48! (Rig in sig)

I have a worse CPU than you - it needs 1.38 or so to get 4.4 (CPU 65 C with x264 stress), and that's as much as I want to push it. So you have me handily beat, already.

But it's your choice to where you want to draw the line. You might think you're pushing it. But I pushed mine much harder than that (only to get 4.4). It's sort of like stock investing... at what level of risk can you still sleep at night?

Is this answering your question?
RK7


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phantom24*
> 
> Hey all,
> New here and I am hoping to push my cpu to 4.5 GHz. I read the guide from top to bottom, but am a little fuzzy on some of the tips.I tried my hand at the process and got stability at 4.4 GHz.. At least, I think I did. I did the x264 stability test(20 loops) and did not get BSoD nor any other hiccups. My ram was set at 1333mhz(default) however. I collected some info regarding voltage, temps, and such. Also, although I had the voltage modes for core and ring set to override, I left the actual voltages on auto. My goal was to just get some stable settings. I restarted and left everything the same except changed the multiplier to 45. The system booted, but got BSoD on the first loop of x264. The error it gave me was "unpredicatable error". I wasn't fast enough to note down any error codes. Back in the bios, I changed the settings to these:
> 
> CPU Ratio: 4.5 (ratio mode is Fixed btw)
> VCCIN Voltage: 1.82
> CPU Core Voltage: 1.23
> CPU Ring Voltage: 1.18 ( I wanted to put this at 1.2 but the numbers went red, guess that's too high).
> 
> Ideally, I would like my cpu at 4.5, and ram at least 1866 Mhz (hopefully this isn't outrageous). I would appreciate any help/suggestions to reach my goal. In addition, on the 4.4 settings and the 4.5 settings, my cpu temperature was under 65 degrees Celsius. I believe a list of my computer components are in my signature.


Just increase Core Voltage some (try etc 1.26)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> @Cyro999; which brand, model, speed and latency memory do you have? Couldn't find it in the rig specs from your sig.


I have 2x4gb of samsung wonder RAM (not really available any more) @2200mhz 9-10-12-20-1t with 104tRFC


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> @Cyro999, i tried tweaking my Corsair Dominator Platinum memory and saw the Gflops boosting. It was unstable but it was able to finish a test with 175Gflops @ 1800Mhz.
> This memory is a real poor overclocker, so ordered some new Kingston modules: Kingston KHX24C11T3K2/16X (16GB / 2400Mhz / CL11 / XMP).
> I'll keep ya posted.


You're still using the program you listed earlier?

If you want to compare against Cyro then you need to use the same programs.. if he is getting 200+ @ 4giggles and I got 175 @ 4.5giggles with the program you listed, it's not the same program (stating the obvious right). I've got my RAM running @ 2200 9-11-10-24-125 1T.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> You're still using the program you listed earlier?
> 
> If you want to compare against Cyro then you need to use the same programs.. if he is getting 200+ @ 4giggles and I got 175 @ 4.5giggles with the program you listed, it's not the same program (stating the obvious right). I've got my RAM running @ 2200 9-11-10-24-125 1T.


Well i don't really know what to say there~ aside from make sure uncore is up (because it can affect performance) and double check that you have w7 service pack 1


----------



## RedKnight7

Hi folks,

Some questions about monitoring software, if I could?

There are many, but I suppose HWiNFO is a favored one, right? Seeing as how it's mentioned in the Guide (for screen caps). Wow, it's got a ton of sensors.

SO many sensors!

It has VID and also Vcore (both for all cores!), I suppose VID is what you entered into BIOS (even though it's actually off by ~0.004 in my experience... I guess nothing's perfect, eh)

How does one report actual Vcore then, if it's only presented separately for each core? (Use some other software that averages it fer chrissake? lol)

Then there's the TON of CPU temperature settings, often quite different.

4 core temps
CPU Package
CPU IA Cores
CPU GT Cores
CPU (from the Nuvoton) (is this the motherboard right under the CPU? It's significantly lower than others)
CPU (PECI) (Nuvoton)
CPU (on Nuvoton - again! with no differentiation from previous simple Nuvoton CPU measure)
When you guys say CPU temperature, which do you recommend? Whatever's ever been the hottest? That's usually CPU Package for me, I think.

Thanks if this can be simplified a little!

RK7


----------



## brucethemoose

That's the beauty of HWiNFO, instead of trying to program in the right sensors to monitor various setups, it just shows you all of them!

I think the cores are usually the hottest for me, though that's just me. Go with whatever's hottest.

Indeed VCore is the actual core voltage, after voltage drop from the VRMs, LLC and such. I just monitor all 4... In fact VID and VCore can be way off. I'm using manual voltage, so VID is always at 1.23v or whatever, but the cores will actually drop to 0.7 or even 0.0 at idle.

I also pay attention to motherboard VRM temps.

EDIT: And current, but that's just because I'm an EE student and paranoid


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> I have 2x4gb of samsung wonder RAM (not really available any more) @2200mhz 9-10-12-20-1t with 104tRFC


Cyro would you mind posting maxxmem2 run with those settings?


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Well i don't really know what to say there~ aside from make sure uncore is up (because it can affect performance) and double check that you have w7 service pack 1


Well we know for 99% certainty it's not the same program. You could confirm that to 100% instantly by running it and telling us what you see.. either way, you ran yours at 4giggles which I assume was due to temperatures right. I ran that program at 4.5giggles and was fine, though reaching limits which I wouldn't recommend unless you're changing your chip via Tuning Plan like I will (cache @ 43).


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Cyro would you mind posting maxxmem2 run with those settings?


"31.3/25.7/27.0/43.0" is the best i got, but i think i'm a little lower than that now that i'm prime stable on them.

That's copy/read/write/latency with MaxxMEM2 v1.99 and CPU @4.7 with uncore around 4.0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Well we know for 99% certainty it's not the same program. You could confirm that to 100% instantly by running it and telling us what you see.. either way, you ran yours at 4giggles which I assume was due to temperatures right. I ran that program at 4.5giggles and was fine, though reaching limits which I wouldn't recommend unless you're changing your chip via Tuning Plan like I will (cache @ 43).


gimme a link, it should be the same - i mean it's just linx with avx2 binaries


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phantom24*
> 
> Hey all,
> New here and I am hoping to push my cpu to 4.5 GHz. I read the guide from top to bottom, but am a little fuzzy on some of the tips.I tried my hand at the process and got stability at 4.4 GHz.. At least, I think I did. I did the x264 stability test(20 loops) and did not get BSoD nor any other hiccups. My ram was set at 1333mhz(default) however. I collected some info regarding voltage, temps, and such. Also, although I had the voltage modes for core and ring set to override, I left the actual voltages on auto. My goal was to just get some stable settings. I restarted and left everything the same except changed the multiplier to 45. The system booted, but got BSoD on the first loop of x264. The error it gave me was "unpredicatable error". I wasn't fast enough to note down any error codes. Back in the bios, I changed the settings to these:
> 
> CPU Ratio: 4.5 (ratio mode is Fixed btw)
> VCCIN Voltage: 1.82
> CPU Core Voltage: 1.23
> CPU Ring Voltage: 1.18 ( I wanted to put this at 1.2 but the numbers went red, guess that's too high).
> 
> Ideally, I would like my cpu at 4.5, and ram at least 1866 Mhz (hopefully this isn't outrageous). I would appreciate any help/suggestions to reach my goal. In addition, on the 4.4 settings and the 4.5 settings, my cpu temperature was under 65 degrees Celsius. I believe a list of my computer components are in my signature.


About cache voltage, this table says you can go up to 1.35V on air cooling, so you could definitely try 1.2V, despite the red color.
Also, considering that cache won't help a lot in performances, you may don't want to increase cache voltage if result is higher temps on stress tests (i think 1.2 (could show 1.228 in HWMonitor) for vid1.23 (could show 1.25-1.26 in HWMonitor) shouldn't increase your temps but it is up to you to test and to decide what you want to do.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> gimme a link, it should be the same - i mean it's just linx with avx2 binaries


http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-guide-with-statistics/11730#post_22102578


----------



## darkelixa

Once again, my pc just randomly shut down while playing the elder scrolls online, could this be because of a bad psu? Its a brand new corsair psu but i never had that issue when i had my old fsp psu


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkelixa*
> 
> Once again, my pc just randomly shut down while playing the elder scrolls online, could this be because of a bad psu? Its a brand new corsair psu but i never had that issue when i had my old fsp psu


It happens when you're close to stability but missing vcore/vrin. Add 0.02 vcore and 0.05vrin, see if it happens again. If not, you can identify culprit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-guide-with-statistics/11730#post_22102578


Will check this for you soon.


----------



## darkelixa

You have to change voltages for psu? I thought they were just plug and play. Everything is on stock/auto


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-guide-with-statistics/11730#post_22102578


Will check this for you soon.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkelixa*
> 
> You have to change voltages for psu? I thought they were just plug and play. Everything is on stock/auto


Nah, you change the CPU voltages. PSU is plug and play.


----------



## darkelixa

So with stock clocks on the cpu you need to change the voltages?


----------



## darkelixa

Is it normal to see all of those xxx after the bios number? It has the same amount of xxxs on the f3 version also, had a check when i flick the bios switch


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkelixa*
> 
> So with stock clocks on the cpu you need to change the voltages?


Oops (derp) no, you shouldn't have to.


----------



## koekwau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkelixa*
> 
> 
> 
> Is it normal to see all of those xxx after the bios number? It has the same amount of xxxs on the f3 version also, had a check when i flick the bios switch


Same here with my MSI R9 290X. So I think it's normal


----------



## phantom24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedKnight7*
> 
> Hi Phantom42,
> 
> I'm pretty new too, but it sounds like you are on the right track. You weren't clear on whether you set the voltages back to what they were for 4.4 or whatever, but regardless, if you are trying for 4.5, the process is the same as trying for 4.4, as per the Guide: First set cache and RAM to auto, then play with VID until it's stable, then dial in the other components.
> 
> VCCIN should be +0.5 to +0.6 more than VID, so you're good there. (If you have serious trouble, you might play more with this later. But not just yet.) The "redline" for the cache is letting you know you're getting higher, but that's not horrifically high. My cache is at 1.48! (Rig in sig)
> 
> I have a worse CPU than you - it needs 1.38 or so to get 4.4 (CPU 65 C with x264 stress), and that's as much as I want to push it. So you have me handily beat, already.
> 
> But it's your choice to where you want to draw the line. You might think you're pushing it. But I pushed mine much harder than that (only to get 4.4). It's sort of like stock investing... at what level of risk can you still sleep at night?
> 
> Is this answering your question?
> RK7


Thanks for replying RK7. I was in a rush when posting and did not realize that I did not fully explain about the settings I listed. Anyways, when I restarted my computer with the listed settings in m first post, I got the BSoD around 30 minutes into x264 testing. This time again I did not catch the error code. But from this, I believe I can reach stability at 4.5 with the right settings.

I'm going to try Cryo999's suggestion to increase the core voltage. But would I have to increase any others while I'm at it? Also should I turn off Intel Turbo Boost?


----------



## RedKnight7

Hi Phantom,

Yes, just play with your VID. The only other thing is to keep VCCIN at 0.5-0.6 above VID. Follow what Cyro said if it's different from this.









Keep Turbo on at all times (as far as I know), only turn it off if you want your frequency at stock.

If you want to catch error codes, the free BlueScreenView from NirSoft is great. It shows them all, back into the past. I haven't come to learn what codes are what yet, but I love how BlueScreenView shows you when you actually crashed (so I can see how long testing lasted). Compare how some people will read timestamps from minidump files (/Run "minidump"), but while minidump files (the .dmp files themselves) are sometimes timestamped with when you crashed, other times the minidump can get timestamped as of the next time your PC properly boots (and unfinished minidump output gets completed). But BSV looks in the file data itself to see when the crash occurred. (Once you get BSV, compare its Crash Time and Dump File Time columns.)

So, no, don't try anything else except keeping VCCIN moving with VID. One thing at a time, like the Guide says.

Clock on - RK7


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phantom24*
> 
> Thanks for replying RK7. I was in a rush when posting and did not realize that I did not fully explain about the settings I listed. Anyways, when I restarted my computer with the listed settings in m first post, I got the BSoD around 30 minutes into x264 testing. This time again I did not catch the error code. But from this, I believe I can reach stability at 4.5 with the right settings.
> 
> I'm going to try Cryo999's suggestion to increase the core voltage. But would I have to increase any others while I'm at it? Also should I turn off Intel Turbo Boost?


Also, guide says to set c-state disabled (it is enabled by default on my motherboard).


----------



## RedKnight7

Hi all -

In my experience, the CPU VID sensor in HWiNFO was usually 0.003-0.004 higher than what I set in BIOS. E.g. if I set VID to 1.360 in BIOS, it would read 1.363 in HWiNFO.

But today, unlike any of my testing I can remember (a week with HWiNFO now), it is 0.002 below what I set. So if I set 1.360 in BIOS, HWiNFO says 1.358 once Win7 is up.

Is this just normal variation? Or could it indicate I played with something else and forgot? (I dunno... LLC, C state??) Yes, I am setting VID on Manual in BIOS, so it's not Adaptive or whatever. I checked and don't see anything else I might have changed. But since I wasn't thinking of / expecting this, I may not remember something.

Is this normal variation in HWiNFO readings - can it read a little low too?


----------



## phantom24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedKnight7*
> 
> Hi Phantom,
> 
> Yes, just play with your VID. The only other thing is to keep VCCIN at 0.5-0.6 above VID. Follow what Cyro said if it's different from this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep Turbo on at all times (as far as I know), only turn it off if you want your frequency at stock.
> 
> If you want to catch error codes, the free BlueScreenView from NirSoft is great. It shows them all, back into the past. I haven't come to learn what codes are what yet, but I love how BlueScreenView shows you when you actually crashed (so I can see how long testing lasted). Compare how some people will read timestamps from minidump files (/Run "minidump"), but while minidump files (the .dmp files themselves) are sometimes timestamped with when you crashed, other times the minidump can get timestamped as of the next time your PC properly boots (and unfinished minidump output gets completed). But BSV looks in the file data itself to see when the crash occurred. (Once you get BSV, compare its Crash Time and Dump File Time columns.)
> 
> So, no, don't try anything else except keeping VCCIN moving with VID. One thing at a time, like the Guide says.
> 
> Clock on - RK7


With core voltage at 1.26, my computer restarted five minutes after first loop of x264. I then changed the settings to these:

VCCIN Voltage: 1.825
CPU Core Voltage: 1.275 (my motherboard readings were showing 1.272 with the 4.5 overclock)
CPU Ring Voltage to 1.242 (its in red, and freaking me out lol)

So far at these settings everything seems good ( Loop 9 on x264 is about to end soon), but hopefully I can lower these a little. I set the threads to auto, is that fine?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ConnorMcLeod*
> 
> Also, guide says to set c-state disabled (it is enabled by default on my motherboard).


Hey ConnorMcLeod, thanks for mentioning the c-states. I was going to ask about them. My motherboard does not enable them on default, but I do want to enable them after I reach stability.


----------



## RedKnight7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phantom24*
> 
> With core voltage at 1.26, my computer restarted five minutes after first loop of x264. I then changed the settings to these:
> 
> VCCIN Voltage: 1.825
> CPU Core Voltage: 1.275 (my motherboard readings were showing 1.272 with the 4.5 overclock)
> CPU Ring Voltage to 1.242 (its in red, and freaking me out lol)
> 
> So far at these settings everything seems good ( Loop 9 on x264 is about to end soon), but hopefully I can lower these a little. I set the threads to auto, is that fine?


In my experience to date, if x264 crashed within a minute of starting the test, then +0.02 VID would get it to crash in about 10 minutes, and another +0.02 could get me to an hour. These are very rough time estimates because it's highly variable (and I don't want to test for weeks), but maybe they can help. Keep in mind I have a worse CPU (4670K that needs ~1.36 VID for 4.4 Ghz).

Are you stabilizing the VID or ring V? When I get to my very last dial in "for good", I want a long stable time (overnight) for whatever I consider to be dialed in, at least for the "initial final dialing in". IOW I want VID to be stable overnight before I then try to dial in Vring and Vram, and finally play with VCCIN a leetle but more to see if it helps me scale back a little. Each of these I would give overnight for my "final initial". Because otherwise, if any of them are not nailed down real well, then you don't know for sure what's crashing. Yes, I would do ranging tests a lot quicker, so I know I'm in the ballpark. But not for the final dial in.

The fact that I am keeping statistics gives me more guidance on what will work. My 1 minute - 10 minute - 1 hour +0.2 step observation gives some kind of feel for what I might do when I finally say "ok, I am done with all testing. but I'll still add just a teensy but more". If I want to do that (you don't have to), I have a good feel for what "teensy" is. For what it's worth, I am now up to test 120 in my OC trials worksheet.


----------



## phantom24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedKnight7*
> 
> In my experience to date, if x264 crashed within a minute of starting the test, then +0.02 VID would get it to crash in about 10 minutes, and another +0.02 could get me to an hour. These are very rough time estimates because it's highly variable (and I don't want to test for weeks), but maybe they can help. Keep in mind I have a worse CPU (4670K that needs ~1.36 VID for 4.4 Ghz).
> 
> Are you stabilizing the VID or ring V? When I get to my very last dial in "for good", I want a long stable time (overnight) for whatever I consider to be dialed in, at least for the "initial final dialing in". IOW I want VID to be stable overnight before I then try to dial in Vring and Vram, and finally play with VCCIN a leetle but more to see if it helps me scale back a little. Each of these I would give overnight for my "final initial". Because otherwise, if any of them are not nailed down real well, then you don't know for sure what's crashing. Yes, I would do ranging tests a lot quicker, so I know I'm in the ballpark. But not for the final dial in.
> 
> The fact that I am keeping statistics gives me more guidance on what will work. My 1 minute - 10 minute - 1 hour +0.2 step observation gives some kind of feel for what I might do when I finally say "ok, I am done with all testing. but I'll still add just a teensy but more". If I want to do that (you don't have to), I have a good feel for what "teensy" is. For what it's worth, I am now up to test 120 in my OC trials worksheet.


To be honest, I'm jumping all over the place with settings. My plan is to find an overclock at 4.5 with settings that stays stable through 20 loops of x264 testing. When my computer crashes/restarts, I check the voltage readings that my motherboard displays. Usually those readings are higher than what i manually inputted, so I change my settings to be about 0.05-0.1 higher than what the motherboard displays. This is probably the flaw in my procedure. I am making logs with the x264 tester and HWinfo64 though.

Also with my new settings from the last post by me, I was good until about the 10th loop of x264. Got BSod with unpredictable error.


----------



## mav451

Regarding random PC restarts - when I was RMAing my SS-660XP for the 2nd time (i.e. waiting for 3rd unit), I had to rely on my 5-year old TX750 as a back-up unit. And somewhat oddly, what could easily pass 30+ passes of x264 was causing a non-BSOD restart after about 10 minutes.

Of course recently my 750G2 came in, installed it, and I was back to normal. Now in my case, I have an ancient (in PSU years) TX750, so it doesn't surprise me that it could be attributed to that. But suffice to say, that 5-year old PSU is going to recycling today as it should be. Food for thought, but only if you know beforehand that your overclock was thoroughly tested.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Before someone asks - it's a 5-year warranty on a PSU from 2008 haha


----------



## Cyro999

Use 8 threads on i5 (4c4t) and 16 threads on i7 (4c8t) for x264


----------



## RedKnight7

Phantom, I would not go back and forth between what you set in BIOS, and what you see in e.g. HWINFO. You may have noticed I just posted a message saying HWINFO used to be +.003 what I set, now it's -.002.

I have a 4670K and don't know about HTs.

Your bottom line is that you want something to be stable at what you set it at. If you don't even remember what you last set per se (which I think is what you're effectively doing), you could be jumping all around. Sensors can and will have some variance... what matters is what you set. Sensors are for making sure you (or your hardware) aren't doing something real unexpected - like if you accidentally leave Adaptive on and suddenly your CPU speed and Vcore splat.

Mav, very good point for down the road. Wow you are really on top of your hardware. I hope I'm still that keen five years from now!

But I'll prolly be lost in the next Elder Scrolls.


----------



## grunion

What the heck happened, during stress testing my multi wont go over 40?!

Temps are fine.


----------



## RedKnight7

I just posted some statistics from Darkwizzie's spreadsheet in a thread called appropriately enough Some Haswell OC stats from Darkwizzie's Spreadsheet. Thanks for contributing to his stats, everyone, or else this woulnd't have been possible.

You might ask why I didn't post it in this thread. But not everyone reads this (very long) thread. And yet what better way to draw their attention then post some enticing tidbits eh.


----------



## grunion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> What the heck happened, during stress testing my multi wont go over 40?!
> 
> Temps are fine.


N00b mistake I had swapped out a non K


----------



## Frontside

HI, folks.
Does original Crysis so CPU bound these days? Look at my system specs. When it is not overclocked i get only 45-50 FPS in large open areas


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frontside*
> 
> HI, folks.
> Does original Crysis so CPU bound these days? Look at my system specs. When it is not overclocked i get only 45-50 FPS in large open areas


Just look at the GPU usage under GPUz when playing Crysis. If it's close to 100% the CPU is not bottlenecking the GPU.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> N00b mistake I had swapped out a non K


Wait, you put in the wrong CPU inside your computer?


----------



## grunion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Just look at the GPU usage under GPUz when playing Crysis. If it's close to 100% the CPU is not bottlenecking the GPU.
> 
> Wait, you put in the wrong CPU inside your computer?


Testing CPUs as my K is having issue, bios decided it still had a non K


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frontside*
> 
> HI, folks.
> Does original Crysis so CPU bound these days? Look at my system specs. When it is not overclocked i get only 45-50 FPS in large open areas


it's not really cpu bound, it's just not optimized that great


----------



## kangk81

Darkwizzie, Are you going to chart me??

After 3 months of continuous tinkering and 2 mother boards later, I finally gave up on trying to push my i7-4770k and manage only a modest OC



Username: kangk81
CPU Model: 4770K
Core Multiplier: 44X
CPU VID: 1.35
Vcore: 1.36-1.49(adaptative)
Uncore Multiplier: Auto
Uncore Voltage: Auto
Input Voltage: 1.776 - 1.792 (adaptative)
Cooling Solution: custom loop running CPU(delided), PCH & VRM with 360x30mm rad
Stability Test: [email protected] for 19hrs (24 Apr 1600H, UTC +0 till 25 Apr 1100H, UTC +0)
Batch Number: Malay 323
Ram Speed: XMP 1600MHZ
Ram Voltage: 1.5V
LLC Setting: Auto
Motherboard: ASUS M6F - I only manage to get 44x on this. While I can get 45X stable on MSI GD65.


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

Username: ConnorMcLeod
CPU Model: 4670k
Core Multiplier: 44
CPU VID: 1.24
Vcore: 1.256
Uncore Multiplier: x42
Uncore Voltage: 1.23
Input Voltage: 1.9
Cooling Solution: Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO
Stability Test: x264 V2 8 threads priority normal 60 loops (~10hours) - p95 27.9 1344 1h
Batch Number: 330 COSTA RICA
Ram Speed: 1600 9-9-9-27 1T
Ram Voltage: 1.65
LLC Setting: AUTO
Motherboard: msi Z87-G45 Gaming


----------



## Frontside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Just look at the GPU usage under GPUz when playing Crysis. If it's close to 100% the CPU is not bottlenecking the GPU.


It's 50-70% most of a time


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kangk81*
> 
> Darkwizzie, Are you going to chart me??
> 
> After 3 months of continuous tinkering and 2 mother boards later, I finally gave up on trying to push my i7-4770k and manage only a modest OC
> 
> 
> 
> Username: kangk81
> CPU Model: 4770K
> Core Multiplier: 44X
> CPU VID: 1.35
> Vcore: 1.36-1.49(adaptative)
> Uncore Multiplier: Auto
> Uncore Voltage: Auto
> Input Voltage: 1.776 - 1.792 (adaptative)
> Cooling Solution: custom loop running CPU(delided), PCH & VRM with 360x30mm rad
> Stability Test: [email protected] for 19hrs (24 Apr 1600H, UTC +0 till 25 Apr 1100H, UTC +0)
> Batch Number: Malay 323
> Ram Speed: XMP 1600MHZ
> Ram Voltage: 1.5V
> LLC Setting: Auto
> Motherboard: ASUS M6F - I only manage to get 44x on this. While I can get 45X stable on MSI GD65.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ConnorMcLeod*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Username: ConnorMcLeod
> CPU Model: 4670k
> Core Multiplier: 44
> CPU VID: 1.24
> Vcore: 1.256
> Uncore Multiplier: x42
> Uncore Voltage: 1.23
> Input Voltage: 1.9
> Cooling Solution: Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO
> Stability Test: x264 V2 8 threads priority normal 60 loops (~10hours) - p95 27.9 1344 1h
> Batch Number: 330 COSTA RICA
> Ram Speed: 1600 9-9-9-27 1T
> Ram Voltage: 1.65
> LLC Setting: AUTO
> Motherboard: msi Z87-G45 Gaming


Ye ye, I will. Trees that are slow to grow bear the best fruit. Rivers know this: there is no hurry. We shall get there some day.


----------



## blackhole2013

Im still running my 4670k st 4.7 at 1.28v for months with ddr3 2800 ram I love it


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> it's not really cpu bound, it's just not optimized that great


Pretty sure it is CPU bound, but it's held back a lot by 1 thread IIRC?

Running CPU @4.5ghz instead of 3ghz = massive fps boost = cpu bound


----------



## wtfwfs

my asus z87a i7 4770k
oc to 4.1ghz at 1.06v

i had my rig went thru aida64 stress fpu >> 1hr stable
went thru occt cpu:linpack >> 1hr stable

but however at occt cpuoct >> less than 5min my pc restarted...

what does it mean?

and how can i make full use of my overclock at 4.1ghz in terms of term and voltages?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by ****wfs*
> 
> my asus z87a i7 4770k
> oc to 4.1ghz at 1.06v
> 
> i had my rig went thru aida64 stress fpu >> 1hr stable
> went thru occt cpu:linpack >> 1hr stable
> 
> but however at occt cpuoct >> less than 5min my pc restarted...
> 
> what does it mean?
> 
> and how can i make full use of my overclock at 4.1ghz in terms of term and voltages?


OCCT CPU and some versions of prime can be very hot and hard to pass. They're not "required" for your CPU to work and many people can't pass them, it doesn't mean that you will necessarily fail anywhere else. Sorry if already asked (i can't remember anything today) but you should make sure that you're using Manual voltage too, while finding overclocks.

Not sure what you mean by the last question, but have you tried scaling your OC towards ~1.25vcore? You could get like 4.5ghz there


----------



## extreme-oc




----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *extreme-oc*


Works for me


----------



## wtfwfs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Works for me


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> OCCT CPU and some versions of prime can be very hot and hard to pass. They're not "required" for your CPU to work and many people can't pass them, it doesn't mean that you will necessarily fail anywhere else. Sorry if already asked (i can't remember anything today) but you should make sure that you're using Manual voltage too, while finding overclocks.
> 
> Not sure what you mean by the last question, but have you tried scaling your OC towards ~1.25vcore? You could get like 4.5ghz there


im using a stock cpu cooler.... so i dont think i can hit even 4.3...

im using manual voltages


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by ****wfs*
> 
> im using a stock cpu cooler.... so i dont think i can hit even 4.3...
> 
> im using manual voltages


Well, you're running these very hot tests now

http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-guide-with-statistics/10980_30#post_21941059

go here, 295MB file, use 16 threads - if your peak temps are not hotter than ~80, you're good

Since you're using a stock cooler, i'm curious for temps in this test too


----------



## wtfwfs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Well, you're running these very hot tests now
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-guide-with-statistics/10980_30#post_21941059
> 
> go here, 295MB file, use 16 threads - if your peak temps are not hotter than ~80, you're good
> 
> Since you're using a stock cooler, i'm curious for temps in this test too


just run it once?


----------



## wtfwfs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Well, you're running these very hot tests now
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-guide-with-statistics/10980_30#post_21941059
> 
> go here, 295MB file, use 16 threads - if your peak temps are not hotter than ~80, you're good
> 
> Since you're using a stock cooler, i'm curious for temps in this test too


there you go!



tried x1 one 16 and norm mode...
oc-ed 4.2ghz @ 1.069v


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by ****wfs*
> 
> there you go!
> 
> 
> 
> tried x1 one 16 and norm mode...
> oc-ed 4.2ghz @ 1.069v


Try to run it for 8 hours or so (46 loops)


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by ****wfs*
> 
> just run it once?


Do you have windows 7 service pack 1 installed? That's quite slow, @4.5g i got 4.04fps with low priority

And no, i mean in general as a stability test and temp test


----------



## RedKnight7

Is the x264 loop the exact same calculations each time? which would mean its fps values can be used as a yardstick / benchmark? (as would its kb/s and elapsed time values, but fps is easier to grab)

In a given set of loops, with no BIOS changes and very little else happening, I only see very minor fluctuations in fps: 3.18, 3.16, 3.18, 3.19. These fluctuations could easily be due to e.g. HWINFO and AIDA64 graph monitoring happening at the same time. (Obviously it's dependent on other things happening, but so are all benchmarks.)

Do I presume correctly... the x264 loop is a stress test _and_ a benchmark? (if your x264 settings are the same)

Thanks - RK7


----------



## wtfwfs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Do you have windows 7 service pack 1 installed? That's quite slow, @4.5g i got 4.04fps with low priority
> 
> And no, i mean in general as a stability test and temp test


tried 10 times with 78-80deg avg of only 3.14 frame


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedKnight7*
> 
> Is the x264 loop the exact same calculations each time? which would mean its fps values can be used as a yardstick / benchmark? (as would its kb/s and elapsed time values, but fps is easier to grab)
> 
> In a given set of loops, with no BIOS changes and very little else happening, I only see very minor fluctuations in fps: 3.18, 3.16, 3.18, 3.19. These fluctuations could easily be due to e.g. HWINFO and AIDA64 graph monitoring happening at the same time. (Obviously it's dependent on other things happening, but so are all benchmarks.)
> 
> Do I presume correctly... the x264 loop is a stress test _and_ a benchmark? (if your x264 settings are the same)
> 
> Thanks - RK7


Essentially, yes. It's geared a bit more towards stress/temperature testing, but it should still function as a benchmark. On my system at least, i ran 5 loops and got no results other than 4.04 and 4.05 fps.

Windows 7 service pack 1 is super important though, at the very least you need it to enable avx+avx2 instructions which speed up encoding a lot


----------



## extreme-oc

*@ Cyro999:*

if i used "auto" threads instead of 16 is OK?

Number of loops recommended?

For first time using this x264 stability test and I noticed that if the bios parameters are incorrect my test at 4.6 frequency fails at the first loop using "auto" threads.
CPU i4770k.


----------



## wtfwfs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Essentially, yes. It's geared a bit more towards stress/temperature testing, but it should still function as a benchmark. On my system at least, i ran 5 loops and got no results other than 4.04 and 4.05 fps.


what might b the cause of me getting 3.14 fps... my gpu is a gigabyte r9 270x


----------



## Cyro999

8 threads on 4670k (4c4t) and 16 threads on 4770k (4c8t) are better than Auto. Higher average CPU load, cpu stress and temps
Quote:


> Originally Posted by ****wfs*
> 
> what might b the cause of me getting 3.14 fps... my gpu is a gigabyte r9 270x


Do you have Windows 7 service pack 1? Confirm that you do/don't.

GPU is irrelevant, it's a CPU encoder and can operate without a graphics card


----------



## RedKnight7

Hi ***wfs, can you put your rig in your sig? Then we can better help.

Thanks Cyro, that's what it seemed like to me. Of course it's sort of informal, and only good to 3 significant figures. But it's still a nice little bit of feedback right while you OC.

I see you're doing significantly better than I with your 4770K (how fast? you might put that in your sig). I considered getting the 4770K but I only do video editing occasionally, and I already spent a lot.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedKnight7*
> 
> Hi ***wfs, can you put your rig in your sig? Then we can better help.
> 
> Thanks Cyro, that's what it seemed like to me. Of course it's sort of informal, and only good to 3 significant figures. But it's still a nice little bit of feedback right while you OC.
> 
> I see you're doing significantly better than I with your 4770K (how fast? you might put that in your sig). I considered getting the 4770K but I only do video editing occasionally, and I already spent a lot.


4.5ghz

It should be probably 1.2x faster than 4670k clock for clock here, but you lose 100-200mhz unless you're delidded right now - i'm about maxed out temps on air @1.27vcore with HT, and clc wouldn't be better - compared to being able to use like 1.35 with HT off and the same temps

4670k is definately better value pick. I was pretty into encoding, but i should have got 4670k - it's already as fast or even slightly faster than an 8320 on air for encoding, and i don't need the extra 1.15x speed unless it's in a game which is highly loading many CPU cores that i want to livestream - but for that, we can just use NVENC! Quality per bit isn't too bad compared to x264 usually, it has less performance impact on game (even if the game is not cpu limited or using cpu, and you keep cpu usage low, using system RAM etc in the encoding process has a performance hit that you can feel) - as well as nvenc just not loading cpu at all, it's nice. 4670k+nvenc can handle everything.


----------



## Wirerat

What would be the ideal mhz for ram with 4670k?

I am sure at a certain point ram speed(mhz) will start to fall off. I can clock my ram up to 2800mhz @ 12-14-13-36. Possibly clock it higher. I havent tried because im not sure im gaining anything.

Would it be better for me to pick a lower speed and dial in the latency? Or push it up high as possible?

Its adata 2400mhz xpg v2 ram.


----------



## wtfwfs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedKnight7*
> 
> Hi ***wfs, can you put your rig in your sig? Then we can better help.
> 
> Thanks Cyro, that's what it seemed like to me. Of course it's sort of informal, and only good to 3 significant figures. But it's still a nice little bit of feedback right while you OC.
> 
> I see you're doing significantly better than I with your 4770K (how fast? you might put that in your sig). I considered getting the 4770K but I only do video editing occasionally, and I already spent a lot.


yeap i put it up... hope i could get some help...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> 8 threads on 4670k (4c4t) and 16 threads on 4770k (4c8t) are better than Auto. Higher average CPU load, cpu stress and temps
> Do you have Windows 7 service pack 1? Confirm that you do/don't.
> 
> GPU is irrelevant, it's a CPU encoder and can operate without a graphics card


Windows 7 ulitmate with sp1. checked


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> What would be the ideal mhz for ram with 4670k?
> 
> I am sure at a certain point ram speed(mhz) will start to fall off. I can clock my ram up to 2800mhz @ 12-14-13-36. Possibly clock it higher. I havent tried because im not sure im gaining anything.
> 
> Would it be better for me to pick a lower speed and dial in the latency? Or push it up high as possible?
> 
> Its adata 2400mhz xpg v2 ram.


That's why you uh, benchmark your RAM









Maxxmem.

This is my score with sammy's @2200c9
Quote:


> "31.3/25.7/27.0/43.0" is the best i got, but i think i'm a little lower than that now that i'm prime stable on them.
> 
> That's copy/read/write/latency with MaxxMEM2 v1.99 and CPU @4.7 with uncore around 4.0


----------



## phantom24

Hey all,

So I think I'm finally getting to where I want to be. These settings went well for 20 loops so about 2 hours. The settings are:

VCCIN Voltage: 1.775
CPU Core Voltage: 1.270
CPU Ring Voltage: 1.150

I just changed the Uncore multiplier to 40. Im currently testing that for 40 loops.
One question I have is, how or when do you know that your are at the lowest possible voltage settings that will still give you a stable overclock? I realize that testing is the most concrete proof, but is there any other indications that I can look at?


----------



## wtfwfs

@cyro im really wonder how does the overclocks determines the fps in x264..

Im targeting lower temps with lower volt at 4.1-4.3ghz (doubt can go high)

Im using xmp mode in my asus bio and currently its set 4 cores at 42 and min max cache at 40 with 1.07 volts.

What else should I do.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by ****wfs*
> 
> @cyro im really wonder how does the overclocks determines the fps in x264..
> 
> Im targeting lower temps with lower volt at 4.1-4.3ghz (doubt can go high)
> 
> Im using xmp mode in my asus bio and currently its set 4 cores at 42 and min max cache at 40 with 1.07 volts.
> 
> What else should I do.


1.07 is really low for 40x cache

i'm not really sure what else to do


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phantom24*
> 
> Hey all,
> 
> So I think I'm finally getting to where I want to be. These settings went well for 20 loops so about 2 hours. The settings are:
> 
> VCCIN Voltage: 1.775
> CPU Core Voltage: 1.270
> CPU Ring Voltage: 1.150
> 
> I just changed the Uncore multiplier to 40. Im currently testing that for 40 loops.
> One question I have is, how or when do you know that your are at the lowest possible voltage settings that will still give you a stable overclock? I realize that testing is the most concrete proof, but is there any other indications that I can look at?


When you start with low voltage and crash tests after tests, the first test you pass is the good voltage








When you don't do that you loose too much time.

Also, Cyro999 gave me the advice to make custom test on prime : 1344 - 1344 - 90%avalaible ram - 60min
May be i was lucky but those tests made me found values that were stable during x264 tests (60 loops, normal priority, 8 threads on 4670k)


----------



## phantom24

I got BSod with the error clock watchdog timeout twice. From searching this thread, I found some mixed answers, but most pointed to increasing the VCCIN. However, no one confirmed that this worked for them. Would this be the best course of action, or should I change something else?


----------



## wtfwfs

Alright man... now running 48loops of x264 in norm with 16 threads.

By fps seems like it never gets near 3.5 at all

PROCESSOR: i7 4770k
Core Voltage: 1.0722656 V
Dynamic CPU Voltage Offset: 0.0 mV
Processor Cache Ratio: 39.0 x
Processor Cache Voltage: 1.2197266 V
Processor Cache Voltage Offset: 0.0 mV
Reference Clock: 100.0 MHz
Core Voltage Mode: Static
Processor Cache Voltage Mode: Static
PROCESSOR TURBO RATIOS:
1 Active Core: 42.0 x
2 Active Cores: 42.0 x
3 Active Cores: 42.0 x
4 Active Cores: 42.0 x


----------



## mav451

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phantom24*
> 
> I got BSod with the error clock watchdog timeout twice. From searching this thread, I found some mixed answers, but most pointed to increasing the VCCIN. *However, no one confirmed that this worked for them. Would this be the best course of action, or should I change something else?[*


It does not seem you read the thread thoroughly then. Both Cyro and I (both on Gigabyte boards) found that 101's *generally* meant raising VRIN by a 0.05v increment. Now nothing is 100% sure, but it takes just a second to change in BIOS, then reboot and retest. For all your waiting, you could have already tested it by now









And please - keep good, detailed logs of EVERYTHING. VID/VRIN, and most importantly how long it takes to crash. DarkWizzie emphasizes this in the very first post. If you aren't keeping good records, then it makes it that much harder to help you. Let's say you weren't getting 101s, but 124s consistently (and were raising vcore consistently), but then suddenly changed to 101s. This is a rather clear indicator to change VRIN. Consistency and context are everything.

If you want a good example of a detailed log, see what peakclimber did (he has a Doc Brown avatar I think). A bit overboard for most users, but if you can ascribe to even 10% of that detail, you're much better off than most.


----------



## phantom24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav451*
> 
> It does not seem you read the thread thoroughly then. Both Cyro and I (both on Gigabyte boards) found that 101's *generally* meant raising VRIN by a 0.05v increment. Now nothing is 100% sure, but it takes just a second to change in BIOS, then reboot and retest. For all your waiting, you could have already tested it by now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And please - keep good, detailed logs of EVERYTHING. VID/VRIN, and most importantly how long it takes to crash. DarkWizzie emphasizes this in the very first post. If you aren't keeping good records, then it makes it that much harder to help you. Let's say you weren't getting 101s, but 124s consistently (and were raising vcore consistently), but then suddenly changed to 101s. This is a rather clear indicator to change VRIN. Consistency and context are everything.
> 
> If you want a good example of a detailed log, see what peakclimber did (he has a Doc Brown avatar I think). A bit overboard for most users, but if you can ascribe to even 10% of that detail, you're much better off than most.


Sorry, I did not mean to offend. What I meant is that when someone was suggested to increase VRIN, they did not post back saying that it worked for them. Anyways, I had went ahead and tested it and ended up getting the "whea unpredictable error". In response, I increased the vcore a little. We'll see what happens. Thanks for referencing some logs, I will definitely take a look at them.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phantom24*
> 
> Sorry, I did not mean to offend. What I meant is that when someone was suggested to increase VRIN, they did not post back saying that it worked for them. Anyways, I had went ahead and tested it and ended up getting the "whea unpredictable error". In response, I increased the vcore a little. We'll see what happens. Thanks for referencing some logs, I will definitely take a look at them.


Nobody's offended.

Anyways: For my old x46 overclock a large Vrin increase was required for stability, but at the high vcore and vrin required, it could not be sustained.


----------



## wtfwfs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Nobody's offended.
> 
> Anyways: For my old x46 overclock a large Vrin increase was required for stability, but at the high vcore and vrin required, it could not be sustained.


hey... do help me out
ive tweak the whole day on my pc...

my i7 4770k now hits 4.2ghz with 87deg max load

using coreV 1.1v
and adaptive cache voltage...

stock intel cooler...
seem like when i stress, my antivirus just turns of automatically (signs of unstability)

ill be getting a tt 3.0 water pro soon...

but i just wan to fully max out the cpu with air cooling,,,


----------



## RoyDJ

spec.
mb gigabyte z87x ud5h bios F9
cpu 4670k
dissy CM 612s
ram patriot viper 3 intel extreme 2133
ali xfx 850w
vid amd 6950
hd 8x 2tb

first step
cpu x41 @ 1.200 fixed
uncore x35 @ auto voltage (1.08)
ram 1600 con xmp off @ 1.500
vrin auto (1.77)
temp nella norma

next x42 ... but need 1.26 vcore to be stable!!!

suggestion? all test done with x264 because this in main job of pc


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phantom24*
> 
> I got BSod with the error clock watchdog timeout twice. From searching this thread, I found some mixed answers, but most pointed to increasing the VCCIN. However, no one confirmed that this worked for them. Would this be the best course of action, or should I change something else?


Can be vcore and/or VRIN, just need logging and experimentation


----------



## angelotti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by ****wfs*
> 
> ...seem like when i stress, my antivirus just turns of automatically (signs of unstability)...


Unless you are trying to insinuate something else.., this claim is preposterous.
The fact that prime can stop one or two of the workers due to instability, or x264 stop the encoding for the same reason, does not mean that the antivirus will behave the same way.
The antivirus does not use anywhere near the amount of resources that prime or x264 do, and if the OC is stable enough for the OS then is stable enough for the antivirus.
If the addition of the x264 workload takes the system into the "unstable" ground, it will be the x264 that stops not the antivirus.

Most (if not all) AV solutions out there, have separated exe's for the GUI and the 'real time' and 'on demand' scanners, and the fact that the tray icon is gone does not mean the AV has been shut down.
If this was just your *non-expert* opinion, you should have said so, not leave room for interpretation (like one of the stress test that you use might be an elaborated virus in disguise).

I'm not accusing you of being devious because you started with "_seems like..._", but some that know less than you might take your claim as a warning.
I'm not being petulant either.., i'm only saying that the claimed "scenario" is as likely as winning the lottery.


----------



## wtfwfs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angelotti*
> 
> Unless you are trying to insinuate something else.., this claim is preposterous.
> The fact that prime can stop one or two of the workers due to instability, or x264 stop the encoding for the same reason, does not mean that the antivirus will behave the same way.
> The antivirus does not use anywhere near the amount of resources that prime or x264 do, and if the OC is stable enough for the OS then is stable enough for the antivirus.
> If the addition of the x264 workload takes the system into the "unstable" ground, it will be the x264 that stops not the antivirus.
> 
> Most (if not all) AV solutions out there, have separated exe's for the GUI and the 'real time' and 'on demand' scanners, and the fact that the tray icon is gone does not mean the AV has been shut down.
> If this was just your *non-expert* opinion, you should have said so, not leave room for interpretation (like one of the stress test that you use might be an elaborated virus in disguise).
> 
> I'm not accusing you of being devious because you started with "_seems like..._", but some that know less than you might take your claim as a warning.
> I'm not being petulant either.., i'm only saying that the claimed "scenario" is as likely as winning the lottery.


man seems like mis-com here... im not sure of y my anti virus was off.. anw it was nt the stress fault... my bad,


----------



## mariosprob

http://postimg.org/gallery/3enh5ka0/ ...This is my Bios adjustments ...I cant get stable .I tryied from 1.175 to 1.320 V and nothing is stable ...I read the guide here but nothing helped me cause the error i am getting is 0x00000124 all the time...I am running windows 8,1 cpu 4770k motherboard msi m power z87 ram kingston hyper x 4x4 gpu gigabyte 770 psu corsair gs 800 ssd kingston SSdNow


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mariosprob*
> 
> http://postimg.org/gallery/3enh5ka0/ ...This is my Bios adjustments ...I cant get stable .I tryied from 1.175 to 1.320 V and nothing is stable ...I read the guide here but nothing helped me cause the error i am getting is 0x00000124 all the time...I am running windows 8,1 cpu 4770k motherboard msi m power z87 ram kingston hyper x 4x4 gpu gigabyte 770 psu corsair gs 800 ssd kingston SSdNow


Put your Ring Ratio on 33 and manually give it 1.15v

Also change VCCIN. Use about 1.8 if you're near 1.2vcore and 1.9 if you're near 1.3vcore.


----------



## mbakalski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mariosprob*
> 
> http://postimg.org/gallery/3enh5ka0/ ...This is my Bios adjustments ...I cant get stable .I tryied from 1.175 to 1.320 V and nothing is stable ...I read the guide here but nothing helped me cause the error i am getting is 0x00000124 all the time...I am running windows 8,1 cpu 4770k motherboard msi m power z87 ram kingston hyper x 4x4 gpu gigabyte 770 psu corsair gs 800 ssd kingston SSdNow


Something isn't right. If it were me, I'd load Optimized defaults and start from scratch.

A few notes from my experience:

- Make sure you have the latest BIOS;
- After loading Optimized Defaults what is the CPU voltage shown in BIOS?
- Before starting to overclock, you might want to turn CSTATES OFF until you find stability. You don't however have to. While doing my OC my Cstates were ON with the following options - C-States Enable/ C1E Support Enable/ C-State Auto;
- Setting your Ring Multiplier to 35/36 might help finding stability on core OC;
- Set Ring voltage to 1.225;
- Set Memory at 1333 and leave SA/Analog and Digital Voltages on Auto
- Keep in mind that the more intensive the test get the higher the temps will get.
- Set Core Multiplier to Fixed/42, voltage to Override/1.250V and Set VCCIN to 1.85 and boot into windows. Pick a stress test and let it complete.
I usually start with Cinebench, then test with XTU, then test with P95 Small FFT, then with IBT on High/Very High/Maximum and then BF4 64 player server.
- If you are able to pass the tests up to IBT on High/Very High I would call the OC mostly stable with work still to be done. At this point I would raise the multiplier by 1 and start the tests over. Repeat until you feel that you have reached your voltage/temp ceiling.

How high can you go on core with the above settings and at least pass IBT High 10pass?


----------



## mariosprob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Put your Ring Ratio on 33 and manually give it 1.15v
> 
> Also change VCCIN. Use about 1.8 if you're near 1.2vcore and 1.9 if you're near 1.3vcore.


Tryied that and failed after 35 minutes on occt
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbakalski*
> 
> Something isn't right. If it were me, I'd load Optimized defaults and start from scratch.
> 
> A few notes from my experience:
> 
> - Make sure you have the latest BIOS;
> - After loading Optimized Defaults what is the CPU voltage shown in BIOS?
> - Before starting to overclock, you might want to turn CSTATES OFF until you find stability. You don't however have to. While doing my OC my Cstates were ON with the following options - C-States Enable/ C1E Support Enable/ C-State Auto;
> - Setting your Ring Multiplier to 35/36 might help finding stability on core OC;
> - Set Ring voltage to 1.225;
> - Set Memory at 1333 and leave SA/Analog and Digital Voltages on Auto
> - Keep in mind that the more intensive the test get the higher the temps will get.
> - Set Core Multiplier to Fixed/42, voltage to Override/1.250V and Set VCCIN to 1.85 and boot into windows. Pick a stress test and let it complete.
> I usually start with Cinebench, then test with XTU, then test with P95 Small FFT, then with IBT on High/Very High/Maximum and then BF4 64 player server.
> - If you are able to pass the tests up to IBT on High/Very High I would call the OC mostly stable with work still to be done. At this point I would raise the multiplier by 1 and start the tests over. Repeat until you feel that you have reached your voltage/temp ceiling.
> 
> How high can you go on core with the above settings and at least pass IBT High 10pass?


I have the exact adhustments as you mentioned...and failed after 10 minutes in occt and linpack test....I cant understand why this is happening...it seems no matter the adjustments i will made i will always getting 0x00000124 error


----------



## koekwau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mariosprob*
> 
> Tryied that and failed after 35 minutes on occt
> I have the exact adhustments as you mentioned...and failed after 10 minutes in occt and linpack test....I cant understand why this is happening...it seems no matter the adjustments i will made i will always getting 0x00000124 error


Pull 2 of the memory modules out of the motherboard and try again.
Could mean the PCH might need some more volts to get 4 modules stable.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mariosprob*
> 
> Tryied that and failed after 35 minutes on occt
> I have the exact adhustments as you mentioned...and failed after 10 minutes in occt and linpack test....I cant understand why this is happening...it seems no matter the adjustments i will made i will always getting 0x00000124 error


Those are two of the hardest tests out there, just try to pass x264 first.


----------



## mariosprob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> Pull 2 of the memory modules out of the motherboard and try again.
> Could mean the PCH might need some more volts to get 4 modules stable.


It freezes when i am with 2 rams...Should i try to raise that pch volts???it has to option with pch in bios "pch1.05 voltage "and "pch 1.5 voltage" what to do?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Those are two of the hardest tests out there, just try to pass x264 first.


it doesnt eve pass intel extreme tuning test for 5 min sometimes


----------



## BoredErica

If you don't pass an easy test, I don't understand why you would go ahead and try a test that is twice as hard. If you failed the easy, you're going to fail the hard, no point in bothering with Linpack.


----------



## wtfwfs

Agree with wizzle..
start small

Get x264 test first

Im now at 4.3ghZ with 1.1v

Will do intel xtu benchmark,
then 20loops of x264 with 16threads on high...
followed by 48loops same setup.
intel burn test 10 runs on standard
ibt 20 runs on high.

lasty occt for 1-2hrs
And aida64 on 1-2hrs

Longway there....

my chips nows willing to push this fair. Guess will be around 4.4-4.6 if I get my TT WATER 3 PRO AIO.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by ****wfs*
> 
> Agree with wizzle..
> start small
> 
> Get x264 test first
> 
> Im now at 4.3ghZ with 1.1v
> 
> Will do intel xtu benchmark,
> then 20loops of x264 with 16threads on high...
> followed by 48loops same setup.
> intel burn test 10 runs on standard
> ibt 20 runs on high.
> 
> lasty occt for 1-2hrs
> And aida64 on 1-2hrs
> 
> Longway there....
> 
> my chips nows willing to push this fair. Guess will be around 4.4-4.6 if I get my TT WATER 3 PRO AIO.


I can do 4.7 on air and i can only do ~4-4.1ghz with 1.1vcore @ load.


----------



## mariosprob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by ****wfs*
> 
> Agree with wizzle..
> start small
> 
> Get x264 test first
> 
> Im now at 4.3ghZ with 1.1v
> 
> Will do intel xtu benchmark,
> then 20loops of x264 with 16threads on high...
> followed by 48loops same setup.
> intel burn test 10 runs on standard
> ibt 20 runs on high.
> 
> lasty occt for 1-2hrs
> And aida64 on 1-2hrs
> 
> Longway there....
> 
> my chips nows willing to push this fair. Guess will be around 4.4-4.6 if I get my TT WATER 3 PRO AIO.


Ι dont understand why to start wth small test when clearly have problems with the big ones..Ive tryied every possible sollution i found on the web and nothing cant stop thsis error...why cpu wants more volt no matter how much i put to it?I will try all this test cause its sure tha you know much more than me guys...but even if i pass this tests i will eventualy come to occt...Intel burn test does run it give me some error" wanring linpack binary stopped unexpectedly.....


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mariosprob*
> 
> Ι dont understand why to start wth small test when clearly have problems with the big ones..Ive tryied every possible sollution i found on the web and nothing cant stop thsis error...why cpu wants more volt no matter how much i put to it?I will try all this test cause its sure tha you know much more than me guys...but even if i pass this tests i will eventualy come to occt...Intel burn test does run it give me some error" wanring linpack binary stopped unexpectedly.....


Because you might have some weird niche problem like VRIN drooping that would affect the extreme power draw tests like Linpack but not x264


----------



## mariosprob

i run x264 i dont undrstand how to use it....it makes 4 runs and says completed...i didnt get a bluescreen in the last run at 1.995v-4.1ghz...I will try intel XTU now
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Because you might have some weird niche problem like VRIN drooping that would affect the extreme power draw tests like Linpack but not x264


how can i determine if this is my problem


----------



## error-id10t

Intel XTU Stability.. if you can't pass that you're a fair distance from stability. I class that "stability test" as poor as AIDA64. Now, run the Bench and it's a difference story. However, I can't see what cooling you're running because those volts and the programs you're using should make your chip fairly hot?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mariosprob*
> 
> i run x264 i dont undrstand how to use it....it makes 4 runs and says completed...i didnt get a bluescreen in the last run at 1.995v-4.1ghz...I will try intel XTU now
> how can i determine if this is my problem


http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-guide-with-statistics/10980_30#post_21941059

this is the x264 test that should be used

just set uncore to [email protected], set ~1.23vcore, 1.8 vrin - then use whatever core multi works with x264 as your baseline


----------



## Wirerat

Maxxmem2 kept being inconsistent so I dialed in the ram with aida64. No idea if this decent or what. I need to compare to some other 4670ks


----------



## phantom24

Hey guys, so I'm getting a little closer to my desired OC goal. I did about 4 hours of testing last night and again 4 hours this morning using x264 with 4.5 GHz OC. I was getting BSoD's (the ones I mentioned) and they were corrected by increasing the VCCIN and VCORE. I was just testing my OC with Intel Burn Test, and noticed that the clock speed from the log read "0.9" when I did the the standard setting. I have no clue why that is. HWinfo tells me that I was clocked at 4500 MHz during that time. Cstate was also disabled (not sure if this would be a problem). Maybe I should use another program to stress test? Also, IBT was successful at high settings for 10 times, with temps around the upper-mid 80s. When I did Maximum, it took a long time for just one pass and the temps were really high (about 90-95 degrees Celsius), so I aborted that out of fear.

My Current Settings are:
CPU Ratio: 4.5 GHz (Fixed Mode)
VCCIN Voltage: 1.790 (reading on motherboard shows 1.792 next to the manual setting)
CPU Core Voltage: 1.304
VID: 1.290
CPU Ring Voltage: 1.180
Uncore Clock: 4.0 GHz
DRAM: Auto (1333)
DRAM Voltage: Auto

I wish to overclock my RAM next. Only problem is that the XMP profile doesn't work. At 2400 MHz, with all other bios settings default, it is unable to start. I believe that any memory overclock will result in a problem with my CPU overclock.


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Hey I got that same board, it took me a while to dial mine in until I found this guide. If you can post a pic of your default cpu core voltage in bios and cpu ring default voltage in bios. Just want to know what the stock voltages are so we can start pumping some voltage to it.


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mariosprob*
> 
> http://postimg.org/gallery/3enh5ka0/ ...This is my Bios adjustments ...I cant get stable .I tryied from 1.175 to 1.320 V and nothing is stable ...I read the guide here but nothing helped me cause the error i am getting is 0x00000124 all the time...I am running windows 8,1 cpu 4770k motherboard msi m power z87 ram kingston hyper x 4x4 gpu gigabyte 770 psu corsair gs 800 ssd kingston SSdNow


Hey I got that same board, it took me a while to dial mine in until I found this guide. If you can post a pic of your default cpu core voltage in bios and cpu ring default voltage in bios. Just want to know what the stock voltages are so we can start pumping some voltage to it.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> 
> 
> Maxxmem2 kept being inconsistent so I dialed in the ram with aida64. No idea if this decent or what. I need to compare to some other 4670ks


That's pretty strong read/write/latency on the RAM. Adia readings are higher than Maxxmem, also you need to run like high priority on maxxmem - you can run it like 5 times, it only takes like 12 seconds a run, the results should be pretty consistent (but not perfectly) if your system is clean without many processes running

I don't remember l1 cache being above 1TB/s on my system, but it might bench higher with core clock. I'm not sure how that works, exactly


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> That's pretty strong read/write/latency on the RAM. Adia readings are higher than Maxxmem, also you need to run like high priority on maxxmem - you can run it like 5 times, it only takes like 12 seconds a run, the results should be pretty consistent (but not perfectly) if your system is clean without many processes running
> 
> I don't remember l1 cache being above 1TB/s on my system, but it might bench higher with core clock. I'm not sure how that works, exactly


When I tweak it in either direction, lower frequency with tighter timings or loosen with more frequency it falls off significantly in aida64. So i guess this is the sweet spot.

maxxmem2 only works for me if I run it right after a reboot. Must be my background apps.


----------



## bond32

Wish I had never got this 4770k. Should have just kept the 3770k. Its truly a nightmare overclocking. I should easily be able to get 4.8+ stable, absolutely zero rhyme or reason for the blue screens. Yes I have followed the correct procedures, I know what I am doing. The frustrating part is when you get a 101 bsod and no amount of voltage changes it. Or a random 101 with settings I previously thought were stable.


----------



## Forceman

101 is often too low a VCCIN/CPU Input Voltage. Maybe try increasing it or the LLC.


----------



## angelotti

...


----------



## blackhole2013

Can you put me on the list



My Bus speed is 43


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> 101 is often too low a VCCIN/CPU Input Voltage. Maybe try increasing it or the LLC.


I've tried increasing it all the way to 2.4 volts. Literally will get the same bsod of 101 in the exact same spot on the xtu benchmark. I just use it as a quick test.


----------



## BoredErica

My experience, changing the stress test can change the bsod code (x264 vs prime). YMMV x 100.


----------



## wtfwfs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> I can do 4.7 on air and i can only do ~4-4.1ghz with 1.1vcore @ load.


Man.. 4.7ghz on air... how are the temps like? How much voltages...

Damn gd chip u have


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Wish I had never got this 4770k. Should have just kept the 3770k. Its truly a nightmare overclocking. I should easily be able to get 4.8+ stable, absolutely zero rhyme or reason for the blue screens. Yes I have followed the correct procedures, I know what I am doing


It's hard to tell if some posts like this are "trolling"









When pushing a high OC you need to look really seriously at all settings, what they do, document stuff really closely. If you don't have a notepad document listing 10 OC profiles with each failing 3-5 times and a mean time between failure, you're probably doing it wrong. These chips do make you fight for the last 200-300mhz - but they're easy free cake before that, it's fair enough i think.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by ****wfs*
> 
> Man.. 4.7ghz on air... how are the temps like? How much voltages...
> 
> Damn gd chip u have


It's not a great chip, takes closer to 1.4v than 1.35v to be solid @4.7. It's hot without delid and can't enable HT - but many chips can do that.

I run [email protected] because of temp peaks during x264 (peak ~72-79 depending on normal room temperature variance) and i think i'l revisit 47x soon


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> It's hard to tell if some posts like this are "trolling"


----------



## bond32

Have no idea what that means, or what that face means. Simply sharing my observations especially since I have had a 6300, 8350, 3770k, and 2 different 4770k's.


----------



## BoredErica

If you look at the statistics I've laid out, your expectations are absolutely ridiculous. 4.8+ ghz is most likely 4.9ghz minimum, putting you in the top 4 percentile. Given the IPC improvement you only need x46 to achieve somewhere around what you're looking for.

Would it be nice if Intel made Haswell an overclocking wonder? Sure, but Haswell has been out for many, many months now and we all know how well it overclocks. If one is going to get Haswell, they should buy one expecting an overclock of 4.5ghz.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> If you look at the statistics I've laid out, your expectations are absolutely ridiculous. 4.8+ ghz is most likely 4.9ghz minimum, putting you in the top 4 percentile. Given the IPC improvement you only need x46 to achieve somewhere around what you're looking for.
> 
> Would it be nice if Intel made Haswell an overclocking wonder? Sure, but Haswell has been out for many, many months now and we all know how well it overclocks. If one is going to get Haswell, they should buy one expecting an overclock of 4.5ghz.


Closing on a year, but given the IPC gains (in the leagues of 20% or even higher) over sandy bridge for video encoding, i'm disappointed but not really mad. if 4.3g 4670k encodes faster than 5ghz 2500k what does it matter? You don't have to match clocks.

The only thing that is terrible is improvement from a good clocking sandy bridge to a bad Haswell, if people are looking to upgrade. It's a whole generation and it's just not one that you can realistically and consistently get a significant (over like 5-10%) upgrade from in terms of performance - from buying a new CPU - AND - buying a new motherboard with a socket that will never have a stronger CPU released for it. That's terrible.


----------



## Wirerat

I think the days of chips that overclock like a 2500k are long gone. I dnt expect the next process node to get better either.

The shift is towards mobile. so similar performance using less power is the future.

Unfortunately overclocking headroom for desktop users is fading. Hopefully the ipc gains will keep growing though.


----------



## mariosprob

hello again...I managed to pass 20 loops of x264 with these adjustments http://postimg.org/gallery/3j12l6hs/ ...I want to know if its ok to keep going to other tests with these adjustments


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> I think the days of chips that overclock like a 2500k are long gone. I dnt expect the next process node to get better either.
> 
> The shift is towards mobile. so similar performance using less power is the future.
> 
> Unfortunately overclocking headroom for desktop users is fading. Hopefully the ipc gains will keep growing though.


Why do you say this, because their 22nm node clocked worse than the one before it? At least wait for a couple of releases before assuming trends








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mariosprob*
> 
> hello again...I managed to pass 20 loops of x264 with these adjustments http://postimg.org/gallery/3j12l6hs/ ...I want to know if its ok to keep going to other tests with these adjustments


It's ok, but i would personally just increase OC and stay with x264


----------



## mariosprob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> It's ok, but i would personally just increase OC and stay with x264


what do you mean?to increase the cpu ratio?


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

What is the purpose of being able to set each core ratio separately since it seems that the lowest one is the ratio used for all other ones ?


----------



## koekwau5

Cyro999; went from 150 to 192Gflops with the new memory modules







Sadly LinX stopped after 2 tests, the overclocks aint stable anymore with the fast memory so need to start tweaking.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ConnorMcLeod*
> 
> What is the purpose of being able to set each core ratio separately since it seems that the lowest one is the ratio used for all other ones ?


You can't set the core ratios individually. That is the ratio for Turbo mode. Those are the Turbo limits for when only one core is active, 2 cores are active, 3 cores are active, or all cores are active. The fewer cores that are active, the higher Turbo should be able to go, so the higher you can set the limit. .


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> I think the days of chips that overclock like a 2500k are long gone. I dnt expect the next process node to get better either.
> 
> The shift is towards mobile. so similar performance using less power is the future.
> 
> Unfortunately overclocking headroom for desktop users is fading. Hopefully the ipc gains will keep growing though.


Sandy bridge was easier to OC higher on limited cooling with a capable chip, although ivy bridge could still OC higher than the best of the best sandy chips when cooling wasn't limited. Haswell is also capable, but it is harder to find a great chip that can outclock ivy.
Hopefully the Haswell refresh makes finding great chips easier, have to wait & see what happens there.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mariosprob*
> 
> what do you mean?to increase the cpu ratio?


Yea
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> Cyro999; went from 150 to 192Gflops with the new memory modules
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly LinX stopped after 2 tests, the overclocks aint stable anymore with the fast memory so need to start tweaking.


Yea, it gets way harder when you can hit [email protected]/4.0. Power usage through the roof

sorry i said i'd do some stuff and never got around to itttttttttttttttt


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> If you look at the statistics I've laid out, your expectations are absolutely ridiculous. 4.8+ ghz is most likely 4.9ghz minimum, putting you in the top 4 percentile. Given the IPC improvement you only need x46 to achieve somewhere around what you're looking for.
> 
> Would it be nice if Intel made Haswell an overclocking wonder? Sure, but Haswell has been out for many, many months now and we all know how well it overclocks. If one is going to get Haswell, they should buy one expecting an overclock of 4.5ghz.


What you call "statistics" is nothing more than a chart for this site. The chart shows nothing but everyone's overclock which is more of an indication of one's cooling capabilities and/or what they are comfortable with. Do your "statistics" show what would happen if someone running a 4.5 ghz overclock at 1.25 volts on 1.8 vccin and air cooling takes their cpu and de'lids it, then puts it under water? No. They are absolutely not an indication of the capabilities of a cpu.

I'm actually expressing my aggravation at the following:

1. There are many different guides. They all seem to conflict themselves on many different things. Part of this frustration, and I know it's almost impossible, is the voltage ranges on these guides are all over the place.

2. When testing, if I see an indication a specific voltage need a bump, majority of the time it doesn't matter how much the increase. While I will accept the cpu may just be limited, it sucks as I do not have a temperature problem.

Now, my findings?

1. Cache ratio is dumb. Little to no performance across the board, we know this. However, increasing the cache voltage in some situations has stabilized a scenario or two from my testing.

2. Vcore is exceedingly more important than input voltage. In my testing I have found putting VCCIN anywhere between 1.9 - 2.4 has zero change (possibly a degree or two higher). This conflicts with lots of data I have run across.

3. First board I bought was the asus maximus 6 extreme. Achieved a 4.6, 4.7 unstable OC. Traded for an MSI Mpower, had almost identical results. Traded Mpower for a gigabyte z87-OC and was able to get 4.7 stable. De-lid now temperatures are of no issue. Just my findings, that's all.

4. Often seems there's no rhyme or reason for some BSOD's. I can run a stability test for hours then restart to come back to a BSOD. This is across multiple OS's.


----------



## grunion

Even on water the avg OC out of 20k+ samples is only 4688MHz.

Who knows if those are AIO or custom loops, delidded or not delidded.

I'm happy with 45x and 2400MHz memory, destroys my 3770K.

What are you shooting for?


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> Even on water the avg OC out of 20k+ samples is only 4688MHz.
> 
> Who knows if those are AIO or custom loops, delidded or not delidded.
> 
> I'm happy with 45x and 2400MHz memory, destroys my 3770K.
> 
> What are you shooting for?


At this point just 4.8...


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> At this point just 4.8...


whats the highest vcore you have tried for 4.8 ?


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> At this point *just 4.8*...


Good luck, chips that can get to 4.8GHz are few and far between.


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> whats the highest vcore you have tried for 4.8 ?


Right now testing 1.512, 2.2 VCCIN


----------



## mariosprob

Today my pc in idle shutdown it self with eventlog erroe 6008 and switched oc at default ...Is it oc problem again or hardware related?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> What you call "statistics" is nothing more than a chart for this site. The chart shows nothing but everyone's overclock which is more of an indication of one's cooling capabilities and/or what they are comfortable with. Do your "statistics" show what would happen if someone running a 4.5 ghz overclock at 1.25 volts on 1.8 vccin and air cooling takes their cpu and de'lids it, then puts it under water? No. They are absolutely not an indication of the capabilities of a cpu.
> 
> I'm actually expressing my aggravation at the following:
> 
> 1. There are many different guides. They all seem to conflict themselves on many different things. Part of this frustration, and I know it's almost impossible, is the voltage ranges on these guides are all over the place.
> 
> 2. When testing, if I see an indication a specific voltage need a bump, majority of the time it doesn't matter how much the increase. While I will accept the cpu may just be limited, it sucks as I do not have a temperature problem.
> 
> Now, my findings?
> 
> 1. Cache ratio is dumb. Little to no performance across the board, we know this. However, increasing the cache voltage in some situations has stabilized a scenario or two from my testing.
> 
> 2. Vcore is exceedingly more important than input voltage. In my testing I have found putting VCCIN anywhere between 1.9 - 2.4 has zero change (possibly a degree or two higher). This conflicts with lots of data I have run across.
> 
> 3. First board I bought was the asus maximus 6 extreme. Achieved a 4.6, 4.7 unstable OC. Traded for an MSI Mpower, had almost identical results. Traded Mpower for a gigabyte z87-OC and was able to get 4.7 stable. De-lid now temperatures are of no issue. Just my findings, that's all.
> 
> 4. Often seems there's no rhyme or reason for some BSOD's. I can run a stability test for hours then restart to come back to a BSOD. This is across multiple OS's.


EDIT:

Just going to reply with this instead.

Quote:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> It's hard to tell if some posts like this are "trolling"
Click to expand...


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ConnorMcLeod*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Username: ConnorMcLeod
> CPU Model: 4670k
> Core Multiplier: 44
> CPU VID: 1.24
> Vcore: 1.256
> Uncore Multiplier: x42
> Uncore Voltage: 1.23
> Input Voltage: 1.9
> Cooling Solution: Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO
> Stability Test: x264 V2 8 threads priority normal 60 loops (~10hours) - p95 27.9 1344 1h
> Batch Number: 330 COSTA RICA
> Ram Speed: 1600 9-9-9-27 1T
> Ram Voltage: 1.65
> LLC Setting: AUTO
> Motherboard: msi Z87-G45 Gaming


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kangk81*
> 
> Darkwizzie, Are you going to chart me??
> 
> After 3 months of continuous tinkering and 2 mother boards later, I finally gave up on trying to push my i7-4770k and manage only a modest OC
> 
> 
> 
> Username: kangk81
> CPU Model: 4770K
> Core Multiplier: 44X
> CPU VID: 1.35
> Vcore: 1.36-1.49(adaptative)
> Uncore Multiplier: Auto
> Uncore Voltage: Auto
> Input Voltage: 1.776 - 1.792 (adaptative)
> Cooling Solution: custom loop running CPU(delided), PCH & VRM with 360x30mm rad
> Stability Test: [email protected] for 19hrs (24 Apr 1600H, UTC +0 till 25 Apr 1100H, UTC +0)
> Batch Number: Malay 323
> Ram Speed: XMP 1600MHZ
> Ram Voltage: 1.5V
> LLC Setting: Auto
> Motherboard: ASUS M6F - I only manage to get 44x on this. While I can get 45X stable on MSI GD65.


Both charted.


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Intel was
> EDIT:
> Just going to reply with this instead.


Again, I have no idea what that means. But if you're convinced I'm "trolling"...


----------



## OutlawII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Right now testing 1.512, 2.2 VCCIN


Bond your post is silly,Wizzie chart gives a dam good idea of an average overclock. And from reading your post i think u need more practice at overclocking,lots of good info on this thread read and learn


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutlawII*
> 
> Bond your post is silly,Wizzie chart gives a dam good idea of an average overclock. And from reading your post i think u need more practice at overclocking,lots of good info on this thread read and learn


How is it silly? I am expressing my findings. I have clearly indicated I have done a proper procedure, in fact I am pointing out how many "guides" for overclocking conflict themselves.

Explain to me how this chart gives anyone a good idea of anything? Other than the amount of people on this site and what the AVERAGE CPU OVERCLOCK is. It has NOTHING to do with what said cpu's are capable of. 80% of all these results are air cooling, what happens when you take what one person cooling with air finds as their absolute max, then put that cpu into a water or LN2 situation? Does this oh-so-amazing chart show that?

I have expressed in my posts possibly 100's of scenarios I have tested. Perhaps you need to re-read my posts before calling me out on learning how to OC.

Edit: I am actually trying to spark a discussion, but it clearly seems the majority of you would rather blow my posts off as "trolling". If no one has anything constructive to add then just ignore it.


----------



## BoredErica

Let's move on.


----------



## OutlawII

Here is a shocker for you! Voltage and cpu speed does not change because u are on water,so if it takes an average of 1.4 volts over 20 cpu's to get 4.5ghz...... u see what i saying?


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutlawII*
> 
> Here is a shocker for you! Voltage and cpu speed does not change because u are on water,so if it takes an average of 1.4 volts over 20 cpu's to get 4.5ghz...... u see what i saying?


Actually no. That doesn't make any sense at all.

The chart shows nothing about the max capabilities of a cpu. I guarantee you if you took what most have as their max then gave them better cooling, their max overclock would increase 200-400 mhz.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> How is it silly? I am expressing my findings. I have clearly indicated I have done a proper procedure, in fact I am pointing out how many "guides" for overclocking conflict themselves.
> 
> Explain to me how this chart gives anyone a good idea of anything? Other than the amount of people on this site and what the AVERAGE CPU OVERCLOCK is. It has NOTHING to do with what said cpu's are capable of. 80% of all these results are air cooling, what happens when you take what one person cooling with air finds as their absolute max, then put that cpu into a water or LN2 situation? Does this oh-so-amazing chart show that?
> 
> I have expressed in my posts possibly 100's of scenarios I have tested. Perhaps you need to re-read my posts before calling me out on learning how to OC.
> 
> Edit: I am actually trying to spark a discussion, but it clearly seems the majority of you would rather blow my posts off as "trolling". If no one has anything constructive to add then just ignore it.


Don't go against the flow here









I agree the charted OC here aren't representative of what the chip can do. I for one , did not push mine beyond 4,.3 because I am air cooled and not dellided, and 4.3 is fine for me 24x7, so that doesn't reflect what my chip might do. Pushing 4.4 is hard for me so it is not worth it, though I am confident I could reach that. In addition, one mans stable is anothers... The numbers do give an idea of OC vs required core, though that may be influence by a lesser extent by individual's abilities. But high overclocks on these processors require a lot of luck in the chip you get dealt.

-


----------



## OutlawII

Now where on the chart does it say MAX oc. This chart is a good reresentation of speed vs voltage.


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> Don't go against the flow here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree the charted OC here aren't representative of what the chip can do. I for one , did not push mine beyond 4,.3 because I am air cooled and not dellided, and 4.3 is fine for me 24x7, so that doesn't reflect what my chip might do. They do give an idea of OC vs required core, though that may be influence by a lesser extent by individual's abilities. But high overclocks on these processors require a lot of luck in the chip you get dealt.


That's somewhat contradicting though. When you say the chart gives an idea of what the cpu runs, you imply it increases in a sort of linear fashion. But we all know it doesn't, at all. There is a massive increase in the voltage required over 4.7 ghz.


----------



## OutlawII

U sir have been blocked! Thanks for the headache!


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutlawII*
> 
> Now where on the chart does it say MAX oc. This chart is a good reresentation of speed vs voltage.


I really have no idea why you are so quick to defend this Oh so sacred chart. If I had an identical cooling setup to the charted members with an identical cpu, then you would be correct in that it would give me an idea of what to expect. I'm not inquiring about that. I'm showing that it is not a good representation of the capabilities of the CPU itself.

Edit: and blocking me only proves my point that you would rather brush this all off as "trolling" or whatever you call it.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> That's somewhat contradicting though. When you say the chart gives an idea of what the cpu runs, you imply it increases in a sort of linear fashion. But we all know it doesn't, at all. There is a massive increase in the voltage required over 4.7 ghz.


I didn't say anything about linear, and I said it gives you an idea.


----------



## OutlawII

I love the blocking feature


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutlawII*
> 
> I love the blocking feature


That was worth a post? Really? Rather childish in my opinion. Almost like you're seeking a conflict...

And I know you didn't say it would increase linearly.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> That was worth a post? Really? Rather childish in my opinion. Almost like you're seeking a conflict...
> 
> And I know you didn't say it would increase linearly.


You said I imply it increases in a linear fashion. I was not implying that.


----------



## OutlawII

Lets all just ignore his attempts to cause issues,we dont need this thread to be locked! After all we all love Wizzie's chart







Keep up the good work Wizz!!


----------



## GeneO

I wish people would quit trying to censor this thread. Why would it get locked? Ppl can have discussions with disagreements. Nobody has got nasty, but it is not nice calling someone a troll or suggesting you are blocking them.


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutlawII*
> 
> Lets all just ignore his attempts to cause issues,we dont need this thread to be locked! After all we all love Wizzie's chart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep up the good work Wizz!!


So, don't question it just follow it. OK, got it. Also don't dare start a discussion as that would be "silly".

/sarcasm off


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> I wish people would quit trying to censor this thread. Why would it get locked? Ppl can have discussions with disagreements. Nobody has got nasty, but it is not nice calling someone a troll or suggesting you are blocking them.


This might be the smartest thing I've seen in this thread yet. Thank you. Rep


----------



## OutlawII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> I wish people would quit trying to censor this thread. Why would it get locked? Ppl can have discussions with disagreements. Nobody has got nasty, but it is not nice calling someone a troll or suggesting you are blocking them.


My apologies,but it wasnt a suggestion i did block him!


----------



## BoredErica

Oh my god. You're not the only one to try very high voltages, or the only person to have liquid cooling. Look at the chart, plenty of people have delid + liquid cooling. The issue is even with super high voltages and no heat issues, you still have to find stability. And just ramping up Vcore isn't going to cut it. I went from 4.5 @ 1.35v to 4.6 trying over 1.5v vcore to get stability and the higher I went, the more unstable it became. I managed to get 1.42v and 2.2v input voltage and stabilize there. This is not superstition, I did tests after tests to show that in my scenario that higher input voltage had a positive impact on average time until bsod. It is noted on the front page at the start that YMMV. Heat often isn't even the issue. Degradation is. One reason you don't see 1.4+ or 1.5+ overclocks is simply because it's hard to find stability there no matter what you do. Which, again, has nothing to do with the cooling solution they have and more with the abilities of their own chip. Or, as GeneO just said:

Quote:


> But high overclocks on these processors require a lot of luck in the chip you get dealt.


Do you want to get into a semantics war on what "statistics" means? I don't, but you call the chart, "not statistics". HWbot is full of thousands of people, many of whom probably pass HWbot with their OC without fully retaining stability. Some people go on there simply to post their OCs which they know cannot be used 24/7. If anything, it is elevated. You can check "liquid only cooling" averages or air only, or whatnot. Shown again and again, do NOT expect 4.9ghz. And the variability between each CPU is very large. You cannot say "past 4.7 you need much more voltage" because another person will come up with a CPU just to prove you wrong. There are people who are barely skidding by with 4.2, 4.3 trying to up the voltage to get a somewhat average OC and then failing.

And yet, the very fact that you cannot reach 4.9 only goes to prove my statistics right. You go against what is reported statistically to say "this is what the chips should be able to do if I push hard enough" and then your results are contrary to what you think should happen. And where does the 4.8+ghz value come from, or did you just make it up? So OK: HWbot is wrong, my chart is wrong, but your estimation, that's right? You come on my thread and you want to demote my chart, and you're NOT looking to rustle some jimmies?

Quote:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Wish I had never got this 4770k. Should have just kept the 3770k. Its truly a nightmare overclocking. I should easily be able to get 4.8+ stable, absolutely zero rhyme or reason for the blue screens. Yes I have followed the correct procedures, I know what I am doing. The frustrating part is when you get a 101 bsod and no amount of voltage changes it. Or a random 101 with settings I previously thought were stable.
Click to expand...

The exact thing I think would happen has already been reported by you. You've just disproved your own point. And so, as you said, all guides out there are not good and host contradictory information, but you, you know the correct procedure and you're following it. So you're not even asking for help, you're enlightening us with your experiences.

The average OC is 4.55ghz and the average VID is 1.3v. So for the average chip to get to your specifications, adding another 0.2v will add another 3-4 multipliers? Let's not even look at the fact that at such high voltages, stability is hard to come by no matter what. No, just look at how many multipliers you propose the average chip go up with that small amount of vcore increase. As you go up, more voltage is required, more and more. Consider yourself lucky to be able to push another 2 multipliers with that voltage bump. And stability is a real pain; lots of times people come back and to say that their OC died on them, time to go back to the drawing board. Even YOU noted this. Yet you're saying that's not how it should be statistically. Based on WHAT?

I think it's healthier mentally for us to skip this and wait until you've finished your overclock and left. This is contributing to nothing, and it just repels people away from this thread.


----------



## bond32

Wow, you really are getting defensive about this. I honestly didn't read your post after the first sentence. Did I say I was the only one liquid cooling? Pretty sure I didn't.

To sum up, the chart in the OP is not the same as this: http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=73933

That is what I was looking for. Since only one person here actually wants to discuss this rather than argue about a chart, forgot it. I'll refer to the link I just posted for what I originally inquired about.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Wow, you really are getting defensive about this. I honestly didn't read your post after the first sentence. Did I say I was the only one liquid cooling? Pretty sure I didn't.
> 
> To sum up, the chart in the OP is not the same as this: http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=73933
> 
> That is what I was looking for. Since only one person here actually wants to discuss this rather than argue about a chart, forgot it. I'll refer to the link I just posted for what I originally inquired about.


Like, do you really think all of the stats in that thread are valid, but also representative of the average chip? What, you want to use liquid nitrogen now and operate 24/7 off of that? Like, I've been criticized for my chart even after I had picture verification for entry validity due to people's inclination to overestimate their overclocks, but god damn... That's something else.

-Wants discussion

-Denied it

-Continues on saying how you're the reasonable one who actually wants to discuss

-Doesn't read past first sentence when given response

Do you know just how ironically accurate my predictions are?:

-You will not hit 4.9 Check

-The road to 4.9 will be marked by super high Vcore, and despite that, random unknown bsods that make the journey super hard and unachievable Check

-You are wrong about 4.8+ghz (I gave you the most generous and lenient assumption, 4.9ghz) average being achievable Check

-This conversation will not prove useful contrary to what you believe, therefore it's better to wait until you're gone and proceed as normal instead of giving you a reply you want Check

Why am I right? Because I've gone through 12,000 forum replies and I'm talking from experience. You're not the first or the last.

Now, as a wise man once said:

Quote:


> Let's move on.


Have a nice day. And let's leave this topic buried.


----------



## gdubc

bond32, as you have done so many scenarios, maybe you should start a thread on your own. Then you can try to get all the people that submit to make sure they also test their chips to hit the max and then try all other scenarios and repeat. Make sure all those bases are covered before putting them in as submissions. Maybe if you go do that you won't have enough time to bash other people's hard work. I mean really, I understand needing help and all but I don't see how you bashing this thread is helpful to anyone. Hopefully, since the information here isn't enough for you, you won't even be reading this and instead you will have moved along....


----------



## bond32

The only people bashing this thread is everyone bashing me for wanting an actual discussion. Apparently, that is ludicrous so yeah I will look elsewhere.

For reference I never said the chart in the OP was bad. It just doesn't tell anyone the max OC of the cpu. Yet it seems you guys want to defend that and argue it to the death.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> The only people bashing this thread is everyone bashing me for wanting an actual discussion. Apparently, that is ludicrous so yeah I will look elsewhere.
> 
> For reference I never said the chart in the OP was bad. It just doesn't tell anyone the max OC of the cpu. Yet it seems you guys want to defend that and argue it to the death.


A lot of haswell owners that charted obviously found a sweet spot with low voltage they were comfortable with.

However,
Its not always true that some 1.28v 4.5ghz chip can go higher with more voltage.

My first chip was a dud. It would do 4.4 @1.36v it did not matter if I gave it 1.5v it could not stabilize 4.5ghz at any voltage.

I tried everything. I didnt want to buy another one. But eventually I bought two more and sold that one.

Some chips just have a "wall" that it cannot go past. I have read of chips hitting that wall as low as 4.2ghz.

I think there are many people in this thread that would argue that you are lucky if you can stabilize 4.6ghz. I think you have a decent chip. 4.8ghz vs 4.7 or 4.6 even is not gonna make a difference you can see in any application or game. Only benchmarks will show it.


----------



## GeneO

No offense meant here, but I don't think anyone in this thread, including the owner, can speak for everyone in that someone who tries to start a discussion is steering other people away. Certainly are steering some away, especially by implying they are trolls. If you really think someone is a troll, I think you should tell the moderator - they police the threads - but I don't think the mod would agree in this case. If open discussion is not wanted then maybe the thread should be locked. I wouldn't want to see that myself, it has obviously been very successful.


----------



## angelotti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> No offense meant here, but I don't think anyone in this thread, including the owner, can speak for everyone in that someone who tries to start a discussion is steering other people away. Certainly are steering some away, especially by implying they are trolls. If you really think someone is a troll, I think you should tell the moderator - they police the threads - but I don't think the mod would agree in this case. If open discussion is not wanted then maybe the thread should be locked. I wouldn't want to see that myself, it has obviously been very successful.


*+1*


----------



## Frontside

Hi, guys.
Still trying to get 4.6 ghz stable overclock under 1.25V. Got 9C bsod after 4 hours in OCCT.
Silly question: what's qpi/vtt on Haswell? VRIN?


----------



## wtfwfs

No war no conflict... we are all here for the same goal... pushing our rigs to the fullest with the art of over clocking...

Learning from each other and sharing our opinion and thoughts to help each other improve....

Back to topic...

Im aiming a 4.3-4.4 oc

Asus z87a i7 4770k
Stock cooler.

Currently at
4.2ghz core
X39 cache
1.09 corev
1.09 cachev
1.7 inputv

10 loops of x264 high n normal testing with 16threads

burnintest 1h pass

Intel xtu stress 1h pass and benchmark of 906points

Average temps from 75-83deg ful load...

Can push or maintain


----------



## drserk

Username: drserk
CPU Model: 4770k
Core Multiplier: 48
CPU VID: 1.39v
Vcore: 1.416v
Uncore Multiplier: 42
Uncore Voltage: auto
Input Voltage: 1.95
Cooling Solution: custom loop + delid
Stability Test: min. 1 hour both prime95 v27.9 & IBT
Batch Number: Malay L311B516
Ram Speed: 2400mhz 10-12-12-31
Ram Voltage: 1.65v
LLC Setting: auto
Motherboard: MSI Z87 Mpower Max



so now can i try for 5ghz with more voltage than 1.4v?


----------



## OutlawII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drserk*
> 
> Username: drserk
> CPU Model: 4770k
> Core Multiplier: 48
> CPU VID: 1.39v
> Vcore: 1.416v
> Uncore Multiplier: 42
> Uncore Voltage: auto
> Input Voltage: 1.95
> Cooling Solution: custom loop + delid
> Stability Test: min. 1 hour both prime95 v27.9 & IBT
> Batch Number: Malay L311B516
> Ram Speed: 2400mhz 10-12-12-31
> Ram Voltage: 1.65v
> LLC Setting: auto
> Motherboard: MSI Z87 Mpower Max
> 
> 
> 
> so now can i try for 5ghz with more voltage than 1.4v?


Nice ! U can doooooo it !!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## koekwau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Yea
> Yea, it gets way harder when you can hit [email protected]/4.0. Power usage through the roof
> 
> sorry i said i'd do some stuff and never got around to itttttttttttttttt


Currently running on CPU/Cache 4.0/4.0 with memory at 2400Mhz @ 11-13-13-32-2N.
Average Gflops is 180. Any tips on hitting the 200 with 4.0Ghz?

Edit: found out the memory required 1.71V instead of 1.65V to run stable @ 2400Mhz. The XMP profiles it comes with ain't no good =(


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

I have ordered Fractal R4 and Noctua D14 today







, i hope i gonna reach 4,6, else i gonna set to 4,5 with nice temps.
I actually decided to stick with 4,4GHz as i need 1,24VID for it and temps reach 72°C with x264 and a bit more on XTU. I need 1.30VID for 4.5GHz and i had stop tests at 1.38 trying to stabilize 4.6 with no success and too much temps.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by ****wfs*
> 
> Average temps from 75-83deg ful load...
> 
> Can push or maintain


Also, you may want to be stable with x264 over a night or so. Also, temps you get in x264 can be temps you gonna have in real pc usage, it seems high enough for me.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> Currently running on CPU/Cache 4.0/4.0 with memory at 2400Mhz @ 11-13-13-32-2N.
> Average Gflops is 180. Any tips on hitting the 200 with 4.0Ghz?
> 
> Edit: found out the memory required 1.71V instead of 1.65V to run stable @ 2400Mhz. The XMP profiles it comes with ain't no good =(


Try running the ram at 10-12-11-30-1t 2400. My adata ram is able to do it at 1.73v. It is nice boost.

I waa reading about the memory controllers having different capabilities at higher overclocks. From one chip to another. But I have not seen it confirmed.


----------



## koekwau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Try running the ram at 10-12-11-30 2400. My adata ram is able to do it at 1.73v. It is nice boost.
> 
> I waa reading about the memory controllers having different capabilities at higher overclocks. From one chip to another. But I have not seen it confirmed.


Won't the mem get to hot at 1.725V and above?
I do have excellent airflow with my Cosmos II case but still









Edit: Running LinX @ 2400Mhz @ 10-13-13-32-2N @ 1.72500V. We'll find out =)


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> Won't the mem get to hot at 1.725V and above?
> I do have excellent airflow with my Cosmos II case but still


not mem made for 1.65. Its got heatsinks for reason.


----------



## koekwau5

No difference with 10-13-13-32.

Now doing a test run at 4.2/4.2 @ 1.2V / 2400Mhz 10-12-12-30-2N @ 1.725V.
Let's see if the 200 barrier is being broken =)

And hopefully 1 hour LinX stable as well! If it's doing a nice 3DMark 2013 score combined with the R9 290X then I'm satisfied =)


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Wow, you really are getting defensive about this. I honestly didn't read your post after the first sentence. Did I say I was the only one liquid cooling? Pretty sure I didn't.
> 
> To sum up, the chart in the OP is not the same as this: http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=73933
> 
> That is what I was looking for. Since only one person here actually wants to discuss this rather than argue about a chart, forgot it. I'll refer to the link I just posted for what I originally inquired about.


There is another source though it's as inaccurate as the rest.. hwbot XTU results. You need at least some kind of stability to be able to actually run it, but it has 2 problems: you can pass XTU bench without being stable and some of the high core results return a low score which may mean they're peaking at 100 degrees and being throttled.

Either way, if you grab the first 30 odd results separated by cooling (air vs. water) and you get an average of: 4.65giggles vs. 4.83giggles.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Actually no. That doesn't make any sense at all.
> 
> The chart shows nothing about the max capabilities of a cpu. I guarantee you if you took what most have as their max then gave them better cooling, their max overclock would increase 200-400 mhz.


If i can do 45x @1.27vcore and 47x @1.39vcore - and i go to water - you're saying that it would clock to 4.9-5.1ghz safely?

Given voltage trends, it seems like 49 would be impossible without ~1.55vcore or so - given that, how can you suggest such a thing to someone who wants to stay under 1.4-1.45v? (most people who want to keep a chip for a gen or two..)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> Currently running on CPU/Cache 4.0/4.0 with memory at 2400Mhz @ 11-13-13-32-2N.
> Average Gflops is 180. Any tips on hitting the 200 with 4.0Ghz?
> 
> Edit: found out the memory required 1.71V instead of 1.65V to run stable @ 2400Mhz. The XMP profiles it comes with ain't no good =(


If your system is not extremely clean, do a run with max available RAM (restart, try to get like 7000) and run Realtime priority. I think that's what i did when i got the 208, but only ~6144MB. My RAM -should- be significantly faster, i think, than some hynix kit @ 2400c11 and it does seem RAM dependent too (when it's running so fast, you stress cache/RAM harder than with ~100gflops and slower speeds there can hold back performance more)

Sorry if i missed anything else guys, was another big wave of posts and i can't read everything on OCN. Nudge me if something important was said








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frontside*
> 
> Hi, guys.
> Still trying to get 4.6 ghz stable overclock under 1.25V. Got 9C bsod after 4 hours in OCCT.
> Silly question: what's qpi/vtt on Haswell? VRIN?


IO or some other volt. Just throw a little vcore if you see 9c, if you can fix it some other way i've not seen it verified (and would like to, if anyone can)


----------



## koekwau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> If your system is not extremely clean, do a run with max available RAM (restart, try to get like 7000) and run Realtime priority. I think that's what i did when i got the 208, but only ~6144MB. My RAM -should- be significantly faster, i think, than some hynix kit @ 2400c11 and it does seem RAM dependent too (when it's running so fast, you stress cache/RAM harder than with ~100gflops and slower speeds there can hold back performance more)
> 
> Sorry if i missed anything else guys, was another big wave of posts and i can't read everything on OCN. Nudge me if something important was said
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IO or some other volt. Just throw a little vcore if you see 9c, if you can fix it some other way i've not seen it verified (and would like to, if anyone can)


Tried running @ realtime priority but no difference. Gflops is steady around 185 ~ 191.
Anything else could be bottlenecking the system now? 4.0Ghz scores around 175Gflops and 4.2Ghz 185+ Gflops.
It keeps increasing with higher CPU clock speeds.

Full hardware specs:

CoolerMaster Cosmos II
EVGA SuperNova 1000P2
Intel Core i7-4700K @ CPU/Cache 4.2/4.2 (@ 1.2V both)
Asus Maximus VI Extreme
Kingston HyperX Beast 16GB (2x8GB) @ 2400Mhz (10-13-13-32-2N) @ 1.73V
MSI R9 290X VGA

Above settings is 90 minutes LinX stress test stable.


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

@Cyro999

You seems to know well about ram OC
Could you tell me if this RAM OC procedure seems the correct way to you : http://www.overclockers.com/3step-guide-to-overclock-intel-haswell
Go to -> Step 2: Dial in Your RAM

And what should i expect/try with my hyperX XMP 1600 9 9 9 27 2T : all properties there : http://www.kingston.com/datasheets/KHX1600C9D3K2_8GX.pdf
And also what max voltage i could try, since there is not sensor on it









I'm about to make a new OC of my 4670K up to 4,5 or 4,6 on next week so i think i'll give a new shot to RAM as well.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frontside*
> 
> Hi, guys.
> Still trying to get 4.6 ghz stable overclock under 1.25V. Got 9C bsod after 4 hours in OCCT.
> Silly question: what's qpi/vtt on Haswell? VRIN?


I believe Vsa would be the equivalent.


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> If i can do 45x @1.27vcore and 47x @1.39vcore - and i go to water - you're saying that it would clock to 4.9-5.1ghz safely?
> 
> Given voltage trends, it seems like 49 would be impossible without ~1.55vcore or so - given that, how can you suggest such a thing to someone who wants to stay under 1.4-1.45v? (most people who want to keep a chip for a gen or two..)


That's not what I'm saying at all, actually. I'm saying just because one person finds a max overclock based on their capabilities does not mean that max is the limit of the cpu itself. Yes I know the voltage increase is huge, as I have said that over and over again.

All I was really wanting to see was more statics. I want to find how much roughly it takes for people to make that bump from the 4.5 to 4.9. I don't know why such a question has sparked such an argument and I also have no idea why so many in this thread get so defensive about this.

You say some want to keep their cpu, I say of course I do too. But I say show me the proof that running the cpu at say 1.55 vcore kills it quicker than at 1.35 vcore. I haven't seen any accounts myself. If you don't feel comfortable running it at that then don't, but don't bash me when I bring up the topic of discussion. This is an overclock site right?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ConnorMcLeod*
> 
> @Cyro999
> 
> You seems to know well about ram OC
> Could you tell me if this RAM OC procedure seems the correct way to you : http://www.overclockers.com/3step-guide-to-overclock-intel-haswell
> Go to -> Step 2: Dial in Your RAM
> 
> And what should i expect/try with my hyperX XMP 1600 9 9 9 27 2T : all properties there : http://www.kingston.com/datasheets/KHX1600C9D3K2_8GX.pdf
> And also what max voltage i could try, since there is not sensor on it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm about to make a new OC of my 4670K up to 4,5 or 4,6 on next week so i think i'll give a new shot to RAM as well.


I'm really not your person here









You can't expect much for RAM OC with random "meh" quality modules, it's hardly even worth touching them


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> All I was really wanting to see was more statics. I want to find how much roughly it takes for people to make that bump from the 4.5 to 4.9.


Well my chip is above average in that 45x takes only [email protected] - but 4.8 below 1.45vcore won't happen at all. I think a lot of people simply have no chance of running those OC's.


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

So, stick with XMP but lower cmd rate from 2 to 1 seems ok to you ? (seems stable so far).
May be you have some tutorial to link ?

Thanks anyway.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ConnorMcLeod*
> 
> So, stick with XMP but lower cmd rate from 2 to 1 seems ok to you ? (seems stable so far).
> May be you have some tutorial to link ?
> 
> Thanks anyway.


I wouldn't bother testing prime stability for hours etc just to change command rate 2 to 1, it'd hardly do anything in benchmarks (check Maxxmem or Adia64)

RAM OC is fun when you have something like these samsung sticks which are "stock" 1.35v 1600 11-11-11-28 but will do 2200c9 at safe voltages (gaining over like 1.5x performance) or when you have a hynix kit that's stock [email protected] or [email protected] that'll run 2800c12 24/7 - using random 1600 sticks, especially 1.65v 1600 c9 sticks, there's just not much to gain


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Well my chip is above average in that 45x takes only [email protected] - but 4.8 below 1.45vcore won't happen at all. I think a lot of people simply have no chance of running those OC's.


That's almost identical to my findings. When you tried the 1.45 vcore, do you remember what your input voltage was?


----------



## Wirerat

according to aida64 my performance was lower at cl 12 2800 vs cl 10 2400. I think the memory controller was past its ability for clocks I have. I didnt test stock


----------



## psymonooi

First of all, thanks a lot darkwizzie for the guide!
I'm a complete noob and like you this is my first PC build.
Thanks also to Doug and Prokon whose input in this thread helped greatly!
I will also say I didn't get a great chip, as you will see in my results...

Username: psymonooi
CPU Model: 4670k
Core Multiplier: 43x
CPU VID: 1.283
Vcore: 1.312
Uncore Multiplier: 42x
Uncore Voltage: 1.265
Input Voltage: 1.82
Cooling Solution: beQuiet Dark Rock Pro 3
Stability Test: 12hr XTU, 10 runs x264
Batch Number: Costa Rica 3349B393
Ram Speed: 1600MHz 8-8-8-24 OC to 2200Mhz 9-9-9-24
Ram Voltage: 1.5V
LLC Setting: Auto
Motherboard: MSI Z87 MPower


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> That's almost identical to my findings. When you tried the 1.45 vcore, do you remember what your input voltage was?


I never tried 1.45, just from trend line and struggling for 4.7

My chip/board seems to demand 2.0+ input setting or not really work at all for close to 1.4vcore (ud3h, turbo llc)


----------



## Tennobanzai

I found my stable voltages for manual mode on my Asus Impact, but now I want to change the volts to adaptive. How can I test for stability?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> I found my stable voltages for manual mode on my Asus Impact, but now I want to change the volts to adaptive. How can I test for stability?


Same exact way you tested for stability when looking for Vcore. The chance is relatively high you're stable and there's no need to test further but you're free to test anyways. You never know, right?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psymonooi*
> 
> First of all, thanks a lot darkwizzie for the guide!
> I'm a complete noob and like you this is my first PC build.
> Thanks also to Doug and Prokon whose input in this thread helped greatly!
> I will also say I didn't get a great chip, as you will see in my results...
> 
> Username: psymonooi
> CPU Model: 4670k
> Core Multiplier: 43x
> CPU VID: 1.283
> Vcore: 1.312
> Uncore Multiplier: 42x
> Uncore Voltage: 1.265
> Input Voltage: 1.82
> Cooling Solution: beQuiet Dark Rock Pro 3
> Stability Test: 12hr XTU, 10 runs x264
> Batch Number: Costa Rica 3349B393
> Ram Speed: 1600MHz 8-8-8-24 OC to 2200Mhz 9-9-9-24
> Ram Voltage: 1.5V
> LLC Setting: Auto
> Motherboard: MSI Z87 MPower


Hello, thank you for the kind words. You have been charted. Maybe next time you will get a better chip!


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Same exact way you tested for stability when looking for Vcore. The chance is relatively high you're stable and there's no need to test further but you're free to test anyways. You never know, right?


Thanks, I didn't realize it's that easy. I'll give it a try and i'll just "stability" test within games when it comes to adaptive mode


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> Thanks, I didn't realize it's that easy. I'll give it a try and i'll just "stability" test within games when it comes to adaptive mode


Sure thing. When you're sure you're stable, please fill out this form if you can:

Username:
CPU Model:
Core Multiplier: [If you used Blck strap, put what Blck and mention your resulting frequency]
CPU VID: This is the CPU core voltage value you input into BIOS.
Vcore: This is the CPU Vcore reading from Hwinfo or HWMonitor under load. "Load" depends on what you're stressing.
Uncore Multiplier:
Uncore Voltage:
Input Voltage: [aka VCCIN, Vrin, Eventual Input Voltage]
Cooling Solution: [If you are delidded, note it here.]
Stability Test: [Any test is OK, synthetic or not. List how long test is run.]
Batch Number: [Malay or Costa Rica chip? Please list the entire batch number if you can.]
Ram Speed: [Timings if you know them.]
Ram Voltage: [If stock, ignore this.]
LLC Setting: [If you didn't change default, say AUTO]
Motherboard: [Optional. Not required to be charted, not required for picture verification.]

Thanks.


----------



## orlfman

Ok I just got my 4670K and I am beyond confused. Right now I am trying to set everything to stock speeds for it manually.

I have a Asus Z87-Pro V Edition paired with a 4670K.

Settings that I have set manually so far:
Ai Overclock Tuner: Manual
Enhanced Intel SpeedStep Technology: Disabled
Turbo Mode: Disabled
BCLK Frequency: 100.0
CPU Core Ratio: Sync All Cores
Core 1 - 4 Ratio Limit: 34
Min and Max CPU Cache Ratio: 34
EPU Power Saving Mode. I have it disabled. Should I have it enabled?
Internal PLL Overvoltage? Right now I set it to disable since I'm not overclocking. Should I leave it on auto? enabled?
DRAM Frequency: DDR3 1600MHZ
OC Tuner: As Is
DRAM Timing Control - 8-8-8-24 2
Extreme Over-voltage: Disabled
CPU Core Voltage: Auto
CPU Cache Voltage: Auto
DRAM Voltage: 1.5v
EIST: Disabled
Turbo Mode: Disabled
CPU C States: Disabled

I disabled power saving features since I don't care about that. I like having my CPU running at its full speed.

Here are some of my questions:
CPU Strap. What is it? Do I leave it on auto? 100mhz? 125mhz? 167mhz? 250mhz?
PLL Selection. What is it? Do I leave it on auto? LC PLL? SB PLL?
Filter PLL. Same thing. Leave it on auto? Low BCLK Mode? High BCLK Mode?
Initial BCLK Frequency. Leave it on auto?
ASUS MultiCore Enhancement. Auto? Disable?
BCLK Frequency : DRAM Frequency Ratio. Auto? 100:100 or 100:133?

Digi+ Power Control stuff:
CPU Load-line Calibration. Right now I have it on auto. It has options ranging from level 1 to level 8.
CPU Voltage Frequency. auto? manual?
VRM spread spectrum. It's disabled right now. Enable?
Active Frequency Mode. It's disabled. Enable?
CPU Power Phase Control. Auto? Standard? Optimized? Extreme? Manual?
CPU Power Duty Control. T.Probe? Extreme?
CPU Current Capability. Auto? 100%? 110%? 120%? 130%? 140%?
CPU Power Thermal Control: Its set to 130. I have no clue what it should be set to.
DRAM Current Capability. 100%? 110%? 120%? 130%?
DRAM Voltage Frequency. Auto? Manual?
DRAM Power Phase Control. Auto? Optimized? Extreme?

CPU Power Management stuff:
CPU Integrated VR Current Limit: Auto?
Frequency Tuning Mode. Auto? +? -?
Thermal Feedback. Auto? Disabled? Enabled?
CPU Integrated VR Fault Management. Auto? Disabled? Enabled?
CPU Integrated VR Efficient Management. Auto? High Performance? Balanced?
Power Decay Mode. Auto? Disabled? Enabled?
Idle Power-in Response. Auto? Regular? Fast?
Idle Power-out Response. Auto? Regular? Fast?
Power Current Slope. Auto? Level 4, 3, 2, 1, 0, -1, -2, -3, -4?
Power Current Offset. Auto? Values ranging from 100% to -100%?
Power Fast Ramp Response. Auto?
Power Saving Level 1 Threshold. Auto?
Power Saving Level 2 Threshold. Auto?
Power Saving Level 3 Threshold. Auto?

CPU Configuration Stuff:
Dynamic Storage Accelerator?
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetcher?
Hardware Prefetcher?
Execute Disable Bit?
Limit CPUID Maximum?
Intel Adaptive Thermal Monitor?

Sorry for the long list. Completely new to all this on intel.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> I disabled power saving features since I don't care about that. I like having my CPU running at its full speed.


It's not just about speed, but not wearing the CPU faster by running full voltages for 24 hours a day instead of like 3 hours a day (the time you spend with the cpu at high load, as in not doing stuff like just web browsing, watching videos, etc)
Quote:


> Here are some of my questions:
> CPU Strap. What is it? Do I leave it on auto? 100mhz? 125mhz? 167mhz? 250mhz?
> PLL Selection. What is it? Do I leave it on auto? LC PLL? SB PLL?
> Filter PLL. Same thing. Leave it on auto? Low BCLK Mode? High BCLK Mode?
> Initial BCLK Frequency. Leave it on auto?
> ASUS MultiCore Enhancement. Auto? Disable?
> BCLK Frequency : DRAM Frequency Ratio. Auto? 100:100 or 100:133?


Just leave all of this stuff auto. 100mhz cpu strap, 100:100 dram

use llc level 6, there's no reason to touch 90% of the settings so try not to be too concerned with what's not mentioned in guides etc~


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orlfman*
> 
> Here are some of my questions:
> CPU Strap. What is it? Do I leave it on auto? *100mhz*? 125mhz? 167mhz? 250mhz?
> PLL Selection. What is it? Do I leave it on auto? *LC PLL*? SB PLL?
> Filter PLL. Same thing. Leave it on auto? *Low BCLK Mode*? High BCLK Mode?
> Initial BCLK Frequency. Leave it on auto? *100*
> ASUS MultiCore Enhancement. Auto? *Disable*?
> BCLK Frequency : DRAM Frequency Ratio. *Auto*? 100:100 or 100:133?
> 
> Digi+ Power Control stuff:
> CPU Load-line Calibration. Right now I have it on auto. It has options ranging from level 1 to level 8. *6 or 7*
> CPU Voltage Frequency. auto? *manual*? (mine is set to 500)
> VRM spread spectrum. It's disabled right now. *Enable if still available after setting above to manual*?
> Active Frequency Mode. It's disabled. Enable? *Think this disappears if you set above to manual*
> CPU Power Phase Control. Auto? Standard? Optimized? *Extreme*? Manual?
> CPU Power Duty Control. T.Probe? *Extreme*?
> CPU Current Capability. Auto? 100%? 110%? *120*%? 130%? 140%?
> CPU Power Thermal Control: Its set to *130*. I have no clue what it should be set to.
> DRAM Current Capability. 100%? *110*%? 120%? 130%?
> DRAM Voltage Frequency. *Auto*? Manual?
> DRAM Power Phase Control. Auto? *Optimized*? Extreme?
> 
> CPU Power Management stuff:
> CPU Integrated VR Current Limit: Auto?
> Frequency Tuning Mode. Auto? +? -? *+6%*
> Thermal Feedback. Auto? Disabled? *Enabled*?
> CPU Integrated VR Fault Management. Auto? *Disabled*? Enabled?
> CPU Integrated VR Efficient Management. Auto? *High Performance*? Balanced?
> Power Decay Mode. Auto? *Disabled*? Enabled?
> Idle Power-in Response. Auto? Regular? *Fast*?
> Idle Power-out Response. Auto? Regular? *Fast*?
> Power Current Slope. *Auto*? Level 4, 3, 2, 1, 0, -1, -2, -3, -4?
> Power Current Offset. *Auto*? Values ranging from 100% to -100%?
> Power Fast Ramp Response. *Auto*?
> Power Saving Level 1 Threshold. Auto? *0*
> Power Saving Level 2 Threshold. Auto? *0*
> Power Saving Level 3 Threshold. Auto? *0*
> 
> CPU Configuration Stuff:
> Dynamic Storage Accelerator? *disable* All this does is let you mess with C states via RST GUI.
> Adjacent Cache Line Prefetcher? *as-is
> *Hardware Prefetcher? *as-is*
> Execute Disable Bit? *up to you, I disable*
> Limit CPUID Maximum? *as-is*
> Intel Adaptive Thermal Monitor? *as-is*


As part of getting x46/x43 stable I've set the above. With my x45 settings many of those things were either just "optimised" or set to auto. I have/had a lot of problems getting x46 stable for a long period but those changes "appear" to have fixed it.


----------



## koekwau5

Been doing some memory speed testing with some interesting results:

CPU: Intel Core i7-4770K @ 4.0Ghz / Cache @ 4.0Ghz @ 1.2V both
Mem: Kingston HyperX Beast 16GB (2x8) 2400Mhz 11-13-13-2N @ 1.65V (stock XMP but not LinX stable, it requires 1.72V!)

1600Mhz 9-9-9-24-1N @ 1.65 --> 155Gflops (same like the Dominator Platinum 1600Mhz)
1866Mhz 10-10-10-24-1N @ 1.7V --> 165Gflops (steady score and Linx 90 min max mem stable)
2000Mhz 10-10-10-24-1N @ 1.7V --> 175Gflops (steady score and Linx 90 min max mem stable)
2133Mhz 10-11-11-30-1N @ 1.7V --> 175Gflops (steady score and Linx 90 min max mem stable)
2400Mhz 10-13-13-30-2N @ 1.72V --> 152Gflops ~ 191Gflops (max I've managed so far. But the score ain't stable and decreases or increases with a reboot, it ain't steady. Might be instability of the IMC?)

Increasing my CPU to 4.2Ghz it spits out 180 ~ 188Gflops with memory atleast at 2000Mhz. Timings don't seem to change much.

I have the feeling something is unstable related to CPU/Mem voltages but I cannot find out what. What might need just a lil more volts to keep it steady?

Other current settings:

SA @ 1.0V
Eventuel CPU Input @ 1.8V
DRAM @ 1.7250V
PCH Core @ 1.1V
PCH VLX @ 1.55V
VTTDDR @ 0.825V


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> Been doing some memory speed testing with some interesting results:
> 
> CPU: Intel Core i7-4770K @ 4.0Ghz / Cache @ 4.0Ghz @ 1.2V both
> Mem: Kingston HyperX Beast 16GB (2x8) 2400Mhz 11-13-13-2N @ 1.65V (stock XMP but not LinX stable, it requires 1.72V!)
> 
> 1600Mhz 9-9-9-24-1N @ 1.65 --> 155Gflops (same like the Dominator Platinum 1600Mhz)
> 1866Mhz 10-10-10-24-1N @ 1.7V --> 165Gflops (steady score and Linx 90 min max mem stable)
> 2000Mhz 10-10-10-24-1N @ 1.7V --> 175Gflops (steady score and Linx 90 min max mem stable)
> 2133Mhz 10-11-11-30-1N @ 1.7V --> 175Gflops (steady score and Linx 90 min max mem stable)
> 2400Mhz 10-13-13-30-2N @ 1.72V --> 152Gflops ~ 191Gflops (max I've managed so far. But the score ain't stable and decreases or increases with a reboot, it ain't steady. Might be instability of the IMC?)
> 
> Increasing my CPU to 4.2Ghz it spits out 180 ~ 188Gflops with memory atleast at 2000Mhz. Timings don't seem to change much.
> 
> I have the feeling something is unstable related to CPU/Mem voltages but I cannot find out what. What might need just a lil more volts to keep it steady?
> 
> Other current settings:
> 
> SA @ 1.0V
> Eventuel CPU Input @ 1.8V
> DRAM @ 1.7250V
> PCH Core @ 1.1V
> PCH VLX @ 1.55V
> VTTDDR @ 0.825V


Linx isn't as hard on memory as prime is, are you prime 27.9 blend stable with it using 6500-7000MB RAM?


----------



## koekwau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Linx isn't as hard on memory as prime is, are you prime 27.9 blend stable with it using 6500-7000MB RAM?


I do have prime95 v27.9 on my pc but haven't ran it yet. Will give it a go for 45 min now. For some extra stress testing I'll be watching a Fifth Gear 720p episode in the meantime









Will run it with the following settings cuz standard blend mode only takes up 1GB of RAM


----------



## Cyro999

Something like that, but use like 90% of available RAM. I said 6500-7000 because i use 8gb and the OS + other stuff takes some. I usually have to fight a bit to get it to take 7000


----------



## orlfman

Is this version of LinX the right version to use? xtremesystems.org - LinX 0.6.5. I downloaded the version on the last thread page that has intel's updated linpack version.

Is intel burn test still relevant to use anymore? With the x264 test how many passes should I have it run?


----------



## ham4ever

Update to me previous OC

Username: *ham4ever*
CPU Model: *4670k*
Core Multiplier: *44*
CPU VID: *1.275 V*
Vcore: *1.284v*
Uncore Multiplier: *33*
Uncore Voltage: *Auto*
Input Voltage: *1.880 V*
Cooler : *Scythe Mugen 4 PCGH-Edition*
Stability Test: *BF3 for hours no problem*
Batch Number: *Malay L314B405*
Ram Speed: *Auto*
Ram Voltage: *1.5*
LLC Setting: *Turbo*
Motherboard: *GA-Z87-HD3*


----------



## koekwau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orlfman*
> 
> Is this version of LinX the right version to use? xtremesystems.org - LinX 0.6.5. I downloaded the version on the last thread page that has intel's updated linpack version.
> 
> Is intel burn test still relevant to use anymore? With the x264 test how many passes should I have it run?


yup its the correct one.
used that one and thought it was faulty, but in fact my memory seemed to be the bottleneck









@Cyro999, Prime95 running for half an hour @ 14GB memory usage and even viewing a 720p episode still works without problems. Will give it a 8 hour stress test monday when im off to work.


----------



## vtecjunkie81

Hey all I finally got my last couple of parts in to finish my upgrade (NZXT H440 case and a CM Seidon 240M), so I went back to see how much more I can get out of this chip. I was able to get up to 4.6 @ 1.265v (not 100% sure if completely stable, but it passed 15 mins of Prime small FFT), but I'm not to happy about my temps. On my Hyper 212+, I was running 4.5 @ 1.225V and temps were at around 80-83 in Prime. At my current settings, I'm getting right at 78-80 (current settings on the Hyper were right at 90). Is there maybe a delid in order, or maybe I got the wrong fans for my rad (Cougar Vortex PWM)?

One thing I did notice is that Core 1 was jumping between 79 and 87 while running Prime, while the others were sitting pretty steady at the aforementioned temps. Could this maybe be due to a botched TIM application?


----------



## BoredErica

4670k or 4770k? With 4670k @ 1.25v with Noctua D14 I hit 73c peak with version 27.9 small FFT.


----------



## Barefooter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vtecjunkie81*
> 
> Hey all I finally got my last couple of parts in to finish my upgrade (NZXT H440 case and a CM Seidon 240M), so I went back to see how much more I can get out of this chip. I was able to get up to 4.6 @ 1.265v (not 100% sure if completely stable, but it passed 15 mins of Prime small FFT), but I'm not to happy about my temps. On my Hyper 212+, I was running 4.5 @ 1.225V and temps were at around 80-83 in Prime. At my current settings, I'm getting right at 78-80 (current settings on the Hyper were right at 90). Is there maybe a delid in order, or maybe I got the wrong fans for my rad (Cougar Vortex PWM)?
> 
> One thing I did notice is that Core 1 was jumping between 79 and 87 while running Prime, while the others were sitting pretty steady at the aforementioned temps. Could this maybe be due to a botched TIM application?


Yes I'd delid that thing! That will take care of the possibility of a "botched TIM application" too. Here's a link to my favorite delid method http://www.overclock.net/t/1415190/guide-i7-3770k-4770k-gets-lapped-delidded

Just skip the lapping part and go down where he shows how to use two blocks of wood to perform the delid procedure.

I'll bet you'll be at least 15 degrees cooler! I'm 4.7 Ghz 1.42 vcore with H110 and I never go over 69 degrees.


----------



## vtecjunkie81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> 4670k or 4770k? With 4670k @ 1.25v with Noctua D14 I hit 73c peak with version 27.9 small FFT.


4670k. I've been quite happy with my OC results, but I'd just like to get the temps down to see how much further I can go with it. Guess I'll order some CLU and do a delid next week.


----------



## tonnytech

CPU Model: 4770k
Core Multiplier: 45
CPU Vcore 1.350
Uncore Multiplier: 35
Uncore Voltage: 1.100
Input Voltage: 2.0200
Cooling Solution: Alpenfohn k2 Mount Doom (modded) 3x Shark fin fans
Stability Test: x264_Stability_Test 3 hours
Batch Number: Malay L344C799
Ram Speed: 1600 - 1T 9,9,9 27
Ram Voltage: 1.650
LLC Setting: 100%
Motherboard: Z87-G45 Gaming

where im at with new chip at moment , i was getting quite a few clock watchdog errors up when i went for 4.5 until I dialed in the input voltage my temps are 65C under load. Im now trying for 46 but again Im getting clock watch dog errors so far ive tried input voltage up to 2.300 , adjusting vcore and ring multiplier to no effect. Any suggestions welcome


----------



## Svarog

Username: *Svarog
*CPU Model: *Intel Core 4770K
*Core Multiplier: *45x*
CPU VID: *1.175
*Vcore: *1.188
*Uncore Multiplier: *33x*
Uncore Voltage: *1.100
*Input Voltage: *1.800
*Cooling Solution: *Noctua NH-U14S (Push/Pull)
*Stability Test: *Mainly endless gaming sessions, and OCCT+AVX to reach the initial OC.*
Batch Number: *Malaysia L312B364 (bought 5-June-2013)*
Ram Speed: *2133 MHz, 9-11-1-28 / 1T*
Ram Voltage: *1.650*
LLC Setting: *Extreme (100%)*
Motherboard: *Gigabyte Z87X-UD5H*

I can probably drop the Uncore Voltage back to 1.050 now since i had to go from 35x to 33x to stop getting 124s. But temps are fine and it's stable now, so id rather leave it as is.

My previous motherboard was a Gigabyte Z87X-OC, and it had the same OC.

I also started with Undervolting at Stock Clocks when i got the CPU, i believe the lowest that passed OCCT AVX was a VID of 1.025.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tonnytech*
> 
> CPU Model: 4770k
> Core Multiplier: 45
> CPU Vcore 1.350
> Uncore Multiplier: 35
> Uncore Voltage: 1.100
> Input Voltage: 2.0200
> Cooling Solution: Alpenfohn k2 Mount Doom (modded) 3x Shark fin fans
> Stability Test: x264_Stability_Test 3 hours
> Batch Number: Malay L344C799
> Ram Speed: 1600 - 1T 9,9,9 27
> Ram Voltage: 1.650
> LLC Setting: 100%
> Motherboard: Z87-G45 Gaming
> 
> where im at with new chip at moment , i was getting quite a few clock watchdog errors up when i went for 4.5 until I dialed in the input voltage my temps are 65C under load. Im now trying for 46 but again Im getting clock watch dog errors so far ive tried input voltage up to 2.300 , adjusting vcore and ring multiplier to no effect. Any suggestions welcome


Those temps are freezing, are you delidded? What FPS is the x264 test saying? 101 (clock watchdog) can sometimes need more vcore. See if 1.2 ring does anything too, but i don't understand when/why that might be able to help, just seen it mentioned a few times


----------



## tonnytech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Those temps are freezing, are you delidded? What FPS is the x264 test saying? 101 (clock watchdog) can sometimes need more vcore. See if 1.2 ring does anything too, but i don't understand when/why that might be able to help, just seen it mentioned a few times


thanks for feedback / reply , I havent delidded just using arctic silver with cooler but the shark fin fans move a lot of air + comp sits by window. This chip is better then my previous before i need 1.475 volts for 4.5 and my temps were 75c. Ill try adjusting vring voltage later and adj of vcore with that and report back thanks . I havent kept records of fps but i remember pass 1 was around 75fps.


----------



## RedKnight7

Hi folks,

I posted some more stats from Darkwizzie's spreadsheet.. These are, of course, from everyone here - thanks for contributing, everyone! But most especially for Darkwizzie, thanks for spending the countless hours on this thread and spreadsheet!

In case you wonder why I didn't post it in this thread, again it's because it's of interest to all Haswell OCers (not just folks subscribing here), while at the same time it encourages folks who aren't here, to submit their stats and come here.

Enjoy,
RK7

P.S. Darkwizzie, I'm about done testing my machine and will post numbers shortly.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tonnytech*
> 
> thanks for feedback / reply , I havent delidded just using arctic silver with cooler but the shark fin fans move a lot of air + comp sits by window. This chip is better then my previous before i need 1.475 volts for 4.5 and my temps were 75c. Ill try adjusting vring voltage later and adj of vcore with that and report back thanks . I havent kept records of fps but i remember pass 1 was around 75fps.


Your temps are way too cold, so i'm just wondering if the test is running properly. 1.27vcore sits in the 70's for me peak with HT on - with air, with sub-20 intake to case.


----------



## koekwau5

Been playing around a lil bit and almost hit the 200Gflops.

CPU Core speed: 4.3Ghz @ 1.225V
CPU Cache speed: 4.2Ghz @ 1.2V
Memory: 2310Mhz 10-11-11-32-1N @ 1.72V

bCLK 105Mhz x 41


----------



## PorkchopExpress

noticed after a bios update i cant hit 4.7 anymore







im at 4.5 at 1.28v. good enough ram is 2400, doesnt seem to matter for overclocking what ram speed is at.


----------



## koekwau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PorkchopExpress*
> 
> noticed after a bios update i cant hit 4.7 anymore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im at 4.5 at 1.28v. good enough ram is 2400, doesnt seem to matter for overclocking what ram speed is at.


Download the previous version bios and "update" it.

Ohh yes! Finally broken the magical 200Gflops barrier. Closed almost everything in task manager


----------



## Torvi

hi i downclocked my i5-4670k from 4.2 to 4.0 and changed uncore from 3.4 to 3.6ghz and also lowered voltage, everything i set is fine for me but there is one issue. When i run RealtempGT it shows me that my i5 is still on 4.2ghz while bios says 4.0 what's wrong with this?

downloaded aida, it also says my cpu is at 4.2

i did returned to default settings, didnt helped. aida still shows 4,2 and old vcore *** is happeing ? -_-


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Torvi*
> 
> hi i downclocked my i5-4670k from 4.2 to 4.0 and changed uncore from 3.4 to 3.6ghz and also lowered voltage, everything i set is fine for me but there is one issue. When i run RealtempGT it shows me that my i5 is still on 4.2ghz while bios says 4.0 what's wrong with this?
> 
> downloaded aida, it also says my cpu is at 4.2
> 
> i did returned to default settings, didnt helped. aida still shows 4,2 and old vcore *** is happeing ? -_-


Check what hwinfo says, if core clocks still read as 4200mhz, reset bios to optimized defaults and re-OC

Also don't use 34 uncore unless you want it to turbo to 40


----------



## Torvi

i already did defaults on bios.

hwinfo also says its on 4.2... I might do the manual mobo reset by taking out battery


----------



## angelotti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Torvi*
> 
> i already did defaults on bios.
> 
> hwinfo also says its on 4.2... I might do the manual mobo reset by taking out battery


If you enter the bios and the new settings (4.0/3.6) are registered, then perhaps you used the motherboard utility to OC from within windows, and you checked a "run at start up" check box.
If the old settings show up in the bios, do what Cyro999 said, again.


----------



## Torvi

did all and still software shows 4.2

also software dosent show that i run c states c3 c6/7 and they say that i run my cpu at 100% all the time. what the hell seriously?

Altough temps are far from full load, they show me idle temps too, i think i have to reinstall windows probably -_-


----------



## angelotti

It still sounds like a software OC to me. You should run 'sysinternals's autoruns' and check under 'logon' and more importantly 'scheduled tasks' and see if there are any entries belonging to software over clockers (MB utility, intel xtu etc...). Do you have ICCS service installed?, if so, than you probably have software OC-ing utilities too.

EDIT:
Also, having cpu at 100% but with low temps, sounds like 'high performance' power plan to me...


----------



## kangk81

@Darkwizzie

Made some updates to my stats. Finally got that 46X.

Username: kangk81
CPU Model: 4770k
Core Multiplier: 46x
CPU VID: 1.4
Vcore: 1.568
Uncore Multiplier: auto
Uncore Voltage: auto
Input Voltage: 2V
Cooling Solution: delid custom loop
Stability Test: AIDA64 8hrs
Batch Number: Malay323
Ram Speed: 1600Mhz XMP
Ram Voltage: auto
LLC Setting: Lvl 8
Motherboard: Maximus Vi Formula


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Vcore: 1.568












good luck


----------



## Svarog

Ye, that wont last long.

Not worth the 100 MHz.


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

How such a diff between vid and vcore is possible, adaptive vcore voltage ?


----------



## mandrix

You guys that run Vring (uncore) voltage on Auto, be careful....some boards will really throw the voltage in.....in fact it's worth monitoring at least once with HWINFO or whatever utility you have that shows actual Vring....
On one BIOS version my Gigabyte board was adding as much as 2.0v Vring voltage when set to Auto...


----------



## kangk81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good luck


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Svarog*
> 
> Ye, that wont last long.
> 
> Not worth the 100 MHz.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ConnorMcLeod*
> 
> How such a diff between vid and vcore is possible, adaptive vcore voltage ?


Yup... i forgot to put it to manual and ran aida64 overnight.

The Vcore I keyed in was 1.4V


----------



## RedKnight7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kangk81*
> 
> The Vcore I keyed in was 1.4V


Now you know 1.6 V works ... do I smell 50x ?? * maniacal laughter *

Hey folks, I respect the vets here... if anyone has solid evidence for which volts and/or temperatures hurt Haswells, please take a look at this thread I just started. Thanks!


----------



## kangk81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedKnight7*
> 
> Now you know 1.6 V works ... do I smell 50x ?? * maniacal laughter *
> 
> Hey folks, I respect the vets here... if anyone has solid evidence for which volts and/or temperatures hurt Haswells, please take a look at this thread I just started. Thanks!


I can go all the way to 1.92vid.... but 50x refuses to post no matter what the voltage is. 49x made it to windows log in, 48x died 1 min after log in. 47x died after I click start on Realbench.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> I can go all the way to 1.92vid.... but 50x refuses to post


do you want a dead chip? That's how you get a dead chip


----------



## bond32

F9 Bios just came out for my gigabyte board. Seems to have improved certain OC situations. Need to test further but 4.7 seems to be stable with 2 volts VCCIN and 1.452 VCORE. Maybe they improved the LLC, not sure. Can't find a changelog anywhere. Will try to bump it a little higher but I am happy with 4.7 ghz.


----------



## tonnytech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Those temps are freezing, are you delidded? What FPS is the x264 test saying? 101 (clock watchdog) can sometimes need more vcore. See if 1.2 ring does anything too, but i don't understand when/why that might be able to help, just seen it mentioned a few times


again thanks for reply , i tried upping ring to 1.2 loaded into windows and windows crash within seconds of x264 stability test due to low vcore raised vcore booted into windows ran test and crashed within seconds again with clock watchdog error again. Damn watchdog errors cursing me on new chip need to try something else for x46 again any suggestions welcome.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kangk81*
> 
> Yup... i forgot to put it to manual and ran aida64 overnight.
> 
> The Vcore I keyed in was 1.4V


Careful, that's how you brick a CPU on accident.


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tonnytech*
> 
> again thanks for reply , i tried upping ring to 1.2 loaded into windows and windows crash within seconds of x264 stability test due to low vcore raised vcore booted into windows ran test and crashed within seconds again with clock watchdog error again. Damn watchdog errors cursing me on new chip need to try something else for x46 again any suggestions welcome.


I don't think ring is turboED more than 35 with that mobo (have the same as yours), but as Cyro999 already wrote few times, set ring to x33 (vring 1.15 should be large enough) so you can be sure it is not a problem during your tests.


----------



## Krulani

Trying to overclock for the first time ever on a 4670k and Asus z87i-deluxe and I can't seem to make it work. I change the AI overclock setting to manual, then "Sync all Cores", type in 45 underneath, change the voltage to manual and set it to 1.28 just to work from there, and when i log in CPU-Z shows my speed all over the place as if it's not doing a manual clock speed at all. It does show the voltage i set.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krulani*
> 
> Trying to overclock for the first time ever on a 4670k and Asus z87i-deluxe and I can't seem to make it work. I change the AI overclock setting to manual, then "Sync all Cores", type in 45 underneath, change the voltage to manual and set it to 1.28 just to work from there, and when i log in CPU-Z shows my speed all over the place as if it's not doing a manual clock speed at all. It does show the voltage i set.


run a stress and watch cpuz. it will boost up to the clock you set. its just throttling down to save power. you can turn that off by selecting performance in power options in windows.


----------



## Krulani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> run a stress and watch cpuz. it will boost up to the clock you set. its just throttling down to save power. you can turn that off by selecting performance in power options in windows.


OH! That explains it. Should i change it to performance? I don't pay for my electricity as I live on a military base. Is there increased performance?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krulani*
> 
> OH! That explains it. Should i change it to performance? I don't pay for my electricity as I live on a military base. Is there increased performance?


not really it just holds the clocks maxed out all the time. I say let it clock down when not needed. I switch it over to performance for certain games like bf4 but it not necessary really.


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krulani*
> 
> OH! That explains it. Should i change it to performance? I don't pay for my electricity as I live on a military base. Is there increased performance?


There is still somebody who is paying for it, and it uses earth ressources








Anyway, it won't affect performances, don't worry.


----------



## ProKoN

I have been running Haswell since launch of 2013.

I killed my first 4770K due to excessive voltage 1.8V. *1.8V or higher will most likely lead to death.* I was only using watercooling. Thankfully intel accepted my cpu as per RMA and sent me a new one

in the summer I run 1.38V @ 4.6GHz

in the winter I run 1.45V @ 4.7GHz

I personally feel under 1.45V is acceptable for 24\7 Use if you can cool the beast.

I have benched both 4770k and 4670k at over 1.7V, no problems. both chips still kicking and I really dont think I degraded them at all.


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProKoN*
> 
> I have been running Haswell since launch of 2013.
> 
> I killed my first 4770K due to excessive voltage 1.8V. *1.8V or higher will most likely lead to death.* I was only using watercooling. Thankfully intel accepted my cpu as per RMA and sent me a new one
> 
> in the summer I run 1.38V @ 4.6GHz
> 
> in the winter I run 1.45V @ 4.7GHz
> 
> I personally feel under 1.45V is acceptable for 24\7 Use if you can cool the beast.
> 
> I have benched both 4770k and 4670k at over 1.7V, no problems. both chips still kicking and I really dont think I degraded them at all.


I assume you mean 1.8 on VCORE? Not really sure why you would attempt such a thing seeing how even on my loop with a de-lid chip, at 1.55 vcore temps will get to mid 80's....


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> I assume you mean 1.8 on VCORE? Not really sure why you would attempt such a thing seeing how even on my loop with a de-lid chip, at 1.55 vcore temps will get to mid 80's....


Quote:


> benched


drop rad in ice water and run cinebench


----------



## Krulani

So i got a quick stable at 4.3ghz @ 1.25 volts, but my temps hit 92C on an H100i. I can't even tell if it's running.


----------



## blackhole2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krulani*
> 
> So i got a quick stable at 4.3ghz @ 1.25 volts, but my temps hit 92C on an H100i. I can't even tell if it's running.


Dang I got my H80 running at 4.7 1.32 v and my temps only get up to the 80s while extreme stress testing maybe you need to reseat your H100 also I use arctic silver 5 which brings my temps down


----------



## Krulani

I used Gelid extreme, pea method. I also just reseated the cooler. I'm still quickly approuching 80C+ My H100i is using 2 SP120 QE's each plugged into their own motherboard header.


----------



## Krulani

I thought I'd at least get 4.5 without delidding. I guess i'll wait until my CLU shows up and then delid.


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

Which tests give you those temps ?
Have you compared to the 1st post temps table ? OP cooler is different from yours, but vid or vcore was 1.25 so table should be relevant for you.


----------



## blackhole2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kangk81*
> 
> @Darkwizzie
> 
> Made some updates to my stats. Finally got that 46X.
> 
> Username: kangk81
> CPU Model: 4770k
> Core Multiplier: 46x
> CPU VID: 1.4
> Vcore: 1.568
> Uncore Multiplier: auto
> Uncore Voltage: auto
> Input Voltage: 2V
> Cooling Solution: delid custom loop
> Stability Test: AIDA64 8hrs
> Batch Number: Malay323
> Ram Speed: 1600Mhz XMP
> Ram Voltage: auto
> LLC Setting: Lvl 8
> Motherboard: Maximus Vi Formula


1.568 at 4.6 damn mine does 4.6 at 1.285 volts that's a horrible chip


----------



## BoredErica

Kangk, the problem with your charting is that now I don't know if you're actually stable at 1.4 because your test had you using 1.5v+. So not only was it unsafe, I can't really take this as picture verification Please note that standard procedure is to use HWinfo instead of HWmonitor which bypasses this issue (as the Vcore reading on HWinfo is shown typically in the verification process).


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krulani*
> 
> So i got a quick stable at 4.3ghz @ 1.25 volts, but my temps hit 92C on an H100i. I can't even tell if it's running.


93c @1.25vcore with a h100i on x264?


----------



## BoredErica

Maybe the reason you can't tell if it's running is because you lowered the fan speed to nothing?


----------



## ProKoN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> drop rad in ice water and run cinebench


actually I put my rig outside.

Sometimes its nice to live in Canada.

Ambient s were -20C. Had to keep pump at 100% to prevent the loop from freezing.

rigged up a power switch using a 20 foot chunk of speaker wire

30 ft hdmi cable

wireless peripherals.

Overclocked from the comfort and warmth of indoors.

Sorry meant to post this in another link.


----------



## Krulani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Maybe the reason you can't tell if it's running is because you lowered the fan speed to nothing?


Everything is stock I just plugged it in. In the bios it says the fans are running approximately 1000 rpm
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> 93c @1.25vcore with a h100i on x264?


That was using Prime95 blend. Reseating the H100i using the pea method brought it down to the 70's, but i had to lower it to 4.3Ghz @1.25 volts to get it stable so far. I'm starting to figure it all out.
When my CLU comes in the mail i'll delid and try again to get it to 4.5

EDIT: I just hope that the 4770k that i'm using in MY computer in a few weeks performs a little better. I'll have much better cooling too


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krulani*
> 
> Everything is stock I just plugged it in. In the bios it says the fans are running approximately 1000 rpm
> That was using Prime95 blend. Reseating the H100i using the pea method brought it down to the 70's, but i had to lower it to 4.3Ghz @1.25 volts to get it stable so far. I'm starting to figure it all out.
> When my CLU comes in the mail i'll delid and try again to get it to 4.5
> 
> EDIT: I just hope that the 4770k that i'm using in MY computer in a few weeks performs a little better. I'll have much better cooling too


Well stuff is hot in prime95 v28 blend and avx2 linpack, i don't really think that's grounds for lowering overclock or delidding - i'd do those if temps were too hot for loading cpu to 100% comfortably, not abusing certain parts of it to double power consumption with code that is useless for anything that you'd actually want to do on your CPU

Especially for exploring a cpu's potential, x264 is go-to for me, as it's both the hardest and hottest thing that i will run on this system, and i think that's true for a lot of people


----------



## Krulani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Well stuff is hot in prime95 v28 blend and avx2 linpack, i don't really think that's grounds for lowering overclock or delidding - i'd do those if temps were too hot for loading cpu to 100% comfortably, not abusing certain parts of it to double power consumption with code that is useless for anything that you'd actually want to do on your CPU
> 
> Especially for exploring a cpu's potential, x264 is go-to for me, as it's both the hardest and hottest thing that i will run on this system, and i think that's true for a lot of people


That's encouraging. I'll run x264 tomorrow and see how it does. I really wanted to at least hit that 4.5 mark, i was just surprised how high my temps were at less than 1.3volts. I did manage to get it up to 4.4Ghz at 1.28, but that is flirting with the edge of what temps i'm comfortable with. Hopefully it's less hot in x264.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krulani*
> 
> That's encouraging. I'll run x264 tomorrow and see how it does. I really wanted to at least hit that 4.5 mark, i was just surprised how high my temps were at less than 1.3volts. I did manage to get it up to 4.4Ghz at 1.28, but that is flirting with the edge of what temps i'm comfortable with. Hopefully it's less hot in x264.


Your temps are atypical. For sure x264 will be cooler than Prime.


----------



## Krulani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Your temps are atypical. For sure x264 will be cooler than Prime.


Atypical? I can't figure out if you used that word correctly. The 2 things you said seem to contradict themselves if my temps are odd.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krulani*
> 
> Atypical? I can't figure out if you used that word correctly. The 2 things you said seem to contradict themselves if my temps are odd.


How are they contradictory?

Your temps are abnormally high, which is atypical. To compensate, use x264.


----------



## Krulani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> How are they contradictory?
> Your temps are abnormally high, which is atypical. To compensate, use x264.


I appreciate the clarification. I will do that tomorrow, thanks.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krulani*
> 
> That's encouraging. I'll run x264 tomorrow and see how it does. I really wanted to at least hit that 4.5 mark, i was just surprised how high my temps were at less than 1.3volts. I did manage to get it up to 4.4Ghz at 1.28, but that is flirting with the edge of what temps i'm comfortable with. Hopefully it's less hot in x264.


I can use about 1.35v on air with 4c4t before peaking 80


----------



## Krulani

I think it might be my mount. It's the first time i've used a h100i so idk if it's normal, but the backplate underneath the motherboard is loose. Tightening down the standoffs all the way still leaves a gap. Maybe there's not enough pressure on the CPU?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krulani*
> 
> I think it might be my mount. It's the first time i've used a h100i so idk if it's normal, but the backplate underneath the motherboard is loose. Tightening down the standoffs all the way still leaves a gap. Maybe there's not enough pressure on the CPU?


the h100i has better mounting than the h110. I think I had a good mount but it was so flimsy on the backplate and that gap you described. I replaced it with long bolts and nuts and plastic washers on the front and back. Its still only hand tight because it can bend the bracket that holds the Cpu block but atleast the back doesnt flex like the flimsy plastic it came with or have a gap.

This pic shows the studs before I put the block on. Its just another set of washers and nuts on the block. This setup is also much easier to take on and off.


----------



## kangk81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Kangk, the problem with your charting is that now I don't know if you're actually stable at 1.4 because your test had you using 1.5v+. So not only was it unsafe, I can't really take this as picture verification Please note that standard procedure is to use HWinfo instead of HWmonitor which bypasses this issue (as the Vcore reading on HWinfo is shown typically in the verification process).


Ok I understand. Just stick to my old results. I've reverted to them after reading the degradation post on OCP. I run FAH 24/7 so I don't want my chip to die so fast.


----------



## tonnytech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ConnorMcLeod*
> 
> I don't think ring is turboED more than 35 with that mobo (have the same as yours), but as Cyro999 already wrote few times, set ring to x33 (vring 1.15 should be large enough) so you can be sure it is not a problem during your tests.


well ive tried vring upto 1.2 and 33 - 43 each step seperate and still clock watchdog , doing my head in not sure what to try next ... night of i think


----------



## koekwau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tonnytech*
> 
> well ive tried vring upto 1.2 and 33 - 43 each step seperate and still clock watchdog , doing my head in not sure what to try next ... night of i think


Has to do with CPU voltage or Cache (Ring) voltage.
Getting the same BSOD here on Win8 when CPU or Cache voltage is not sufficient for the CPU speed it's running.


----------



## Krulani

I cant seem to install x264, When i click on the downloaded file a small window flashes VERY briefly and goes away. By spam clicking it I was able to make out "no input detected" among other words in the window. No idea what's wrong.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krulani*
> 
> I cant seem to install x264, When i click on the downloaded file a small window flashes VERY briefly and goes away. By spam clicking it I was able to make out "no input detected" among other words in the window. No idea what's wrong.


You have this?

http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-guide-with-statistics/10980_30#post_21941059

x264 is an encoder .exe, it needs input from a command line, script or GUI - the script tells it to find the .mkv video file which is in the folders you downloaded and encode it in a certain way, so you run that, not the exe.


----------



## Krulani

That is definitely not what Google searches were leading me to







They were all ~8mb files and there were not .mkv files, or even a folder.

Thank you very much for the link. +Rep


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tonnytech*
> 
> well ive tried vring upto 1.2 and 33 - 43 each step seperate and still clock watchdog , doing my head in not sure what to try next ... night of i think


I don't understand why, if you have the problem with ring 33, you try other ring settings.
The ring x33 at 1.15V implies that if you have a BSoD, ring is not involved in the problem.
So in that case you have still to find core stability (raise vid and/or vccin), and raise ring setting at that point is not the procedure.


----------



## BoredErica

Jeez, I'll just link to Angelotti's post in the thread from now on. Probably for the best anyways.


----------



## Krulani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*


Probably a good idea. I read through the guide and noticed it's very in depth, but lacks a section or any consideration to people who are _completely_ new to overclocking. Maybe a section of links to several different stability tests, and the reasons behind which ones you recommend. Thank you so much for your guide, this was my first stop when i decided i wanted to overclock. I can't wait to get my hands on the 4770k that's going into MY computer (this 4670k build is for my brother).


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krulani*
> 
> Probably a good idea. I read through the guide and noticed it's very in depth, but lacks a section or any consideration to people who are completely new to overclocking. Maybe a section of links to several different stability tests, and the reasons behind which ones you recommend. Thank you so much for your guide, this was my first stop when i decided i wanted to overclock. I can't wait to get my hands on the 4770k that's going into MY computer (this 4670k build is for my brother).


I already made the change for the x264 links.

Yes, it is on my radar to try to simplify and shorten the guide a bit. Hope your 4770k is a golden one.


----------



## RedKnight7

Ok, here's my overclock, for now...

Username: RedKnight7
CPU Model: i5-4670K
Core Multiplier: 44
CPU VID: 1.431
Vcore: 1.440-1.456
Uncore Multiplier: 44
Uncore Voltage: 1.392
Input Voltage: 1.980
Cooling Solution: Noctua NH-U14S (single fan air cooler)
Stability Test: >27 hours of x264 v2, fps ~3.18 on HDD, HWiNFO CPU Package temp ~80 C
Batch Number: Malay L331C405
Ram Speed: 2200 10-12-12-31-2
Ram Voltage: 1.480
LLC Setting: Auto
Motherboard: ASUS Maximus VI Hero
Additional Comments: I tried SA and IOD to +0.2 and IOA to +0.9 and while they helped lower VID, esp. IOA drove VCCIN so high (>2.1 V) that I bagged it and Auto'd them all. Higher CPU Mults courted 100 C. Given the VID and V_uncore, I stayed at 44. The x264 average on SSD is ~3.24. Idle temp 53 C at ambient 26. Adaptive off for all testing.



Is this the right way to post results? You can drop any of the comments if too long. Also, it would be nice if you captured e.g. the message number (or straight up hotlink) to the spreadsheet in the future so it's easy for anyone to check the post / pics for more details. Not retroactively, just going forward.

As for my rig,

My volts are on the high side, and I kept my cache 1:1 even so, shrug. I accept that this is gray area territory which some would say is too high. But I'm not actually going to push my chip much at all (it'll be off/standby two thirds of the time, gaming at 53 - 63 C most of the rest), and I can afford a new chip, which hopefully will overclock better anyway. For the record, i posted some stats on Haswells from Darkwizzie's spreadsheet which let me see where I fit (the red squares on that chart). Also I asked the community if high volts (1.4+ VID) or high temps kill, and the feedback was mixed because there were only handfuls of anecdotes, no studies with 10 or 1000 CPUs. Just like this Guide said. So I chose my poison, shrug.

Thanks for the wonderful Guide and thread, Darkwizzie, Cyro, and everyone else here!


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Yes, it is on my radar to try to simplify and shorten the guide a bit. Hope your 4770k is a golden one.


Please don't remove anything then, i think all infos are usefull, may be mark some parts as less important, or less often needed, or for advanced users, or whatever.
It was my first OC ever, i have no specific knowledge in hardware, just average logical brain, and really there is nothing complicated in the tutorial. Also, considering the time needed to OC (mostly to test things), tutorial length worth it, guys just need to take the time to read and to sort information.

May be you want to add the max voltages table from there : http://www.overclock.net/t/1401976/the-gigabyte-z87-haswell-overclocking-oc-guide
I also read those 2 other tuts : http://linustechtips.com/main/topic/41234-intel-haswell-4670k-4770k-overclocking-guide/
http://www.overclockers.com/3step-guide-to-overclock-intel-haswell
Rhoughly same information in all tuts, yours is the best one imo, and prokon's one (the 1st i read) is the best one as a summary, or for just basic information.

Anyway, you got my point, don't remove things from that one please


----------



## angelotti

...


----------



## kangk81

I'm experiencing this weird symptom. For those who remember, a few days ago, I set my VID to 1.4 and ran AIDA64 overnight and woke up to 1.598VID because I forgot to set it to manual.

Now, I just ran AiDA64 at 44X on 1.25VID when previously I need at least 1.3v.

Did the 1.598v just "ran-in" my chip or what?


----------



## nX3NTY

I'm still new to Intel overclocking, been using AMD since s754 so this is pretty much what I get from some reading around and tweaking. Is it good? I haven't done those heat creating monster program like LinX or IBT because it will reach north of 90C in few seconds but in normal benchmark/games it just in around 70-80C. I read that lowering RAM speed could get extra clockspeed yes? Gonna try it next

Username: nX3NTY
CPU Model: 4670k
Core Multiplier: 45x
Vcore: 1.300V (Adaptive)
Vcore additional offset: 0.010V
Uncore Multiplier: 34x
Uncore Voltage: 1.000V (Adaptive)
Uncore additional offset: 0.010V
Input Voltage: 1.8V
Cooling Solution: CM Hyper 412S (single Gentle Typhoon AP15 1850rpm)
Stability Test: Few runs of Cinebench R11.5, R15, 3DMark CPU test and gaming
Batch Number: Malay L348B577
Ram Speed: 1866MHz 11-11-11-29 1T
Ram Voltage: 1.5V
LLC Setting: Lvl 5
Motherboard: ASRock Z87 Extreme4


----------



## mav451

1) You need to read the first post again. Haswell is not simply "raise vcore/multi" as stereotyped by the AMD crowd on this board








Your Uncore is on both its default multiplier *and* voltage. Both of these have suggested settings in the first post.
Your voltage is also on adaptive *and* you are stressing on synthetics. Again, please refer to the first post - which would have warned you specifically against doing so.

2) Your RAM speed is low enough that it doesn't affect the overclock. I would say that even as high as 2133Mhz would not be affecting your overclock.

3) Angelotti's x264 Stability Test is the recommended stress test.


----------



## nX3NTY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav451*
> 
> 1) You need to read the first post again. Haswell is not simply "raise vcore/multi" as stereotyped by the AMD crowd on this board
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your Uncore is on both its default multiplier *and* voltage. Both of these have suggested settings in the first post.
> Your voltage is also on adaptive *and* you are stressing on synthetics. Again, please refer to the first post - which would have warned you specifically against doing so.
> 
> 2) Your RAM speed is low enough that it doesn't affect the overclock. I would say that even as high as 2133Mhz would not be affecting your overclock.
> 
> 3) Angelotti's x264 Stability Test is the recommended stress test.


1) I maybe new to Intel but I done my homework. At first I gonna say Adaptive voltage doesn't raised the voltage when benching and a load of bull...then I see in HWInfo it raises the VCore to 1.4V ***







So go to BIOS and ditch that stupid adaptive voltage









2) Thanks I thought I need to lower RAM speeds because I saw several people using 1600MHz

3) Will do that too thanks


----------



## Shanenanigans

Power limits make a huge difference. My setup ideally used ~294w at load with my GTX550Ti ( 400w Gigabyte PSU with 34A on the 12v rail supposedly ) so as a result, I could only do 4.2Ghz @ 1.18v because the GPU sucked so much power.

Switched to an R7 250X today and the 40w power difference between the two allows me to go back to 4.5Ghz. Not bad at all. Not to mention, with my usage, my load temps are still ~75C. Which is extremely decent.


----------



## RedKnight7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angelotti*
> 
> *x264 Stability Test*


Angelotti (and anyone else interested),

I just started a thread talking about your x264 v2 test and how it can be used, at Going deeper on the x264 v2 stress test. I think it's a great test, and this might help spur discussion. I didn't want to weigh down this thread, but do want to alert anyone interested.

Thanks so much for providing it! The folks here rock.

Clock on! - RK7


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

I've just installed my hardware in new case (fractal R4) with new cooler (noctua D14).
I must also say that i've removed my HDD and installed a 2nd SSD, and exchange file (dunno if translation is correct, anyway virtual memory set to 0) is disabled, but i don't know why windows says on each start that it has created a temporary one.

So my problem is i'm running p95 and after some time windows says that there is not enough memory and it has to close prime and ask me to save work in progress.
I had same settings previously excepted HDD instead of SSD (temp variables are on that 2nd disc).
Any idea ?

Trying x46 OC actually but already at 1.4 vid.


----------



## Krulani

I was not pleased with my temperatures the first time, so I went ahead and made a few changes, and delidded.

I don't now why, but when i tightened the standoffs all the way down the bracket/pump on my H100i would still wobble all over the place. I figured that can't be right, so i went and got some 2-3mm rubber washers. This picture is with the washers in place. It's now solid as a rock and just barely fits.

This was immediately after successfully removing the IHS. That is such a scary process. I guess some people get away with a few light hits; I definitely had to whack it hard over and over, despite using my heat gun to loosen up the glue.

I scraped off all the gunk and used some Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra. I also used CLU on top of the IHS afterwards.

I also unfortunately had to take the Corsair SP120 Quiet Editions I had on the radiator, off. One of them was making a weird noise. It wasn't loud, but it was pretty unbearable. I put the fans that came with the H100i on it.

I haven't had a chance to mess with the overclocks or test it yet, but the idle temperatures are already ~10C lower. Right now they're idling at ~25C. Sorry I don't know what my ambient temperature is, I don't have a thermometer >.< I'll report back with my results under load, and if i'm satisfied I'll fill out the form and become a "real member"


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krulani*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I was not pleased with my temperatures the first time, so I went ahead and made a few changes, and delidded.
> 
> I don't now why, but when i tightened the standoffs all the way down the bracket/pump on my H100i would still wobble all over the place. I figured that can't be right, so i went and got some 2-3mm rubber washers. This picture is with the washers in place. It's now solid as a rock and just barely fits.
> 
> This was immediately after successfully removing the IHS. That is such a scary process. I guess some people get away with a few light hits; I definitely had to whack it hard over and over, despite using my heat gun to loosen up the glue.
> 
> I scraped off all the gunk and used some Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra. I also used CLU on top of the IHS afterwards.
> 
> I also unfortunately had to take the Corsair SP120 Quiet Editions I had on the radiator, off. One of them was making a weird noise. It wasn't loud, but it was pretty unbearable. I put the fans that came with the H100i on it.
> 
> I haven't had a chance to mess with the overclocks or test it yet, but the idle temperatures are already ~10C lower. Right now they're idling at ~25C. Sorry I don't know what my ambient temperature is, I don't have a thermometer >.< I'll report back with my results under load, and if i'm satisfied I'll fill out the form and become a "real member"


Nice!! I personally used the razor method, attempted it 3 times before I finally went for it. Temps dropped about 15-20 C for me.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krulani*
> 
> I was not pleased with my temperatures the first time, so I went ahead and made a few changes, and delidded.
> 
> I don't now why, but when i tightened the standoffs all the way down the bracket/pump on my H100i would still wobble all over the place. I figured that can't be right, so i went and got some 2-3mm rubber washers. This picture is with the washers in place. It's now solid as a rock and just barely fits.
> 
> This was immediately after successfully removing the IHS. That is such a scary process. I guess some people get away with a few light hits; I definitely had to whack it hard over and over, despite using my heat gun to loosen up the glue.
> 
> I scraped off all the gunk and used some Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra. I also used CLU on top of the IHS afterwards.
> 
> I also unfortunately had to take the Corsair SP120 Quiet Editions I had on the radiator, off. One of them was making a weird noise. It wasn't loud, but it was pretty unbearable. I put the fans that came with the H100i on it.
> 
> I haven't had a chance to mess with the overclocks or test it yet, but the idle temperatures are already ~10C lower. Right now they're idling at ~25C. Sorry I don't know what my ambient temperature is, I don't have a thermometer >.< I'll report back with my results under load, and if i'm satisfied I'll fill out the form and become a "real member"


For the lowest idle temps, make sure that all of your c-states + EIST are manually enabled, iGPU is disabled if you're not using it in bios - and then windows power plan is set to Balanced. That should let you get pretty freezing idles, i'm regularly @20 w/ ~16c room temp (air no delid)


----------



## Derpatron

Nice guide! Not only helped me overclock but increased my knowledge of overclocking in general.

However i do have a problem... (This may be a long read, but i figured the more info i give the easier it would be to help).

Before i explain my problem, i have read the guide completely and all my BIOS settings have been adjusted accordingly.

*~ PROBLEM ~*

I originally had my 4670K at 4.8Ghz and 1.3v and it was completely stable (temperatures never went over 70 in stress tests). It ran the AIDA64 and x264 stress tests without crashing, and i could game with it.

Now, my goal is seriously to get to 5Ghz (for whatever reason). Here's a summary of what's been happening:

*-- I can get my PC launching and doing general tasks at 1.35v (it may crash eventually even on idle. It'll also crash fairly early during games).
-- I can run games without crashing at a vcore of 1.375v, but it would fail AIDA64 very early in the stress test, and it would blue screen before the first loop of x264 even properly STARTS.
-- Increasing the vcore to anywhere between 1.4-1.45v made no difference. Still could run games perfectly fine, and it would still fail AIDA64 very early and the first loop of x264 couldn't even start without a crash.
-- I then decided to increase the VCCIN to 1.9v. This made a big difference. I could now run AIDA64 at a vcore of above 1.4v without crashing at all. HOWEVER, the first loop of x264 STILL WON'T START.
-- I increased VCCIN to 2v. No difference. 2.1v. No difference. 2.15v. No difference.
-- Incerased vcore to a whopping 1.5v, and it made absolutely no diffference to x264. Still an instant blue screen.
*

You also mentioned initial input voltage won't change anything so i left that on auto. Only changing eventual. Don't think that would be the problem though.

Something's wrong. I don't see how it could be the vcore... And i'm not saying x264 is being ******ed... But it''s pissing me off knowing that AIDA64, games, and everything else will run perfectly fine, but x264 can't even start...

Just to throw some of my settings at you (motherboard is an Asus Maximus VI Formula):
*- Core multipliers are at 50 (obviously)
- LLC is maxed
- Cache ratio is at 34
- Cache voltage is at 1.2v
- DRAM frequency is at 1600 (my RAM normally runs at 2400mhz and 1.65v)
- DRAM voltage is at 1.5v
- Power Phase Control is at Extreme
- CPU Current Capability is maxed (140%)
- SVID is disabled
- BCLK is at default (100Mhz)*

Hopefully i've given enough information.... Thank you if you've actually read all this and are willing to help in some way! Much appreciated!

And whoever solves this is a genius (assuming the problem isn't just "vcore").


----------



## BoredErica

Could just be x264 being finnicky. It does that. If you're stable on everything else, you're fine. What happens when you double click the exe, it just disappears?


----------



## Derpatron

Basically what happens is i double click the batch file "x264 Stability Test (64bit + log) and it runs through CMD, asking me what options i want. So it's like:

- Log file name: *I enter a file name here*
- Number of loops: *I enter "1" here*
- Threads [auto; 8; 16]: *i enter "auto" here*
- Priority [normal or high]: *i enter "normal" here* (Then right after i hit enter, the first loop/test starts and i freeze and blue screen).

It used to work fine when i was at 4.8Ghz. I'm not sure what the problem is now. Some stability issue with my CPU i'm assuming, but i'm not sure what setting.

It's the V2 version by the way. The one that someone posted in this thread. This one: http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-guide-with-statistics/10980#post_21941059

But yeah, it's not crashing when i open it. It's blue-screening once i start running the test.


----------



## BoredErica

Frankly I don't know, never seen this happen before. If you're positive you never crash under Aida or gaming though, you can slide on by. Just make sure when you say you don't ever crash on Aida you actually NEVER crash on Aida, you're not just saying that.

Any Bsod code for those that want to see it?


----------



## Cyro999

Get 49x stable. Check your minimum Vcore for 48 and 49, then check your minimum VRIN for both - you can probably step to 50x from there. Make sure you're using a medium to high level of VRIN LLC


----------



## Derpatron

Hmm... Alright. I guess i'll ignore it for now until i run AIDA for at least 2 hours.

The BSoD code: CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT

Running Windows 8.1.


----------



## BoredErica

Before you call a setting truly stable it needs to pass some sort of overnight testing. 2 hours is fine for quick testing to see how you're doing but not enough for real certainty.


----------



## Derpatron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Get 49x stable. Check your minimum Vcore for 48 and 49, then check your minimum VRIN for both - you can probably step to 50x from there. Make sure you're using a medium to high level of VRIN LLC


My LLC is on 100%. And is the VRIN just the Eventual CPU Input Voltage for Asus boards? Because i have both Initial CPU Input Voltage and Eventual CPU Input Voltage. I left Initial at Auto and Eventual i've already taken really high (i took it to 2.1v and it wasn't changing stability).


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Before you call a setting truly stable it needs to pass some sort of overnight testing. 2 hours is fine for quick testing to see how you're doing but not enough for real certainty.


Agreed, been bitten in ass a little too much to call something stable now without overnight of latest x264 encoder, hours of a few games and some other random activity at least


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derpatron*
> 
> My LLC is on 100%. And is the VRIN just the Eventual CPU Input Voltage for Asus boards? Because i have both Initial CPU Input Voltage and Eventual CPU Input Voltage. I left Initial at 1.7 and Eventual i've already taken really high (i took it to 2.1v and it wasn't changing stability).
> 
> Sorry for double post


Yea it is, since you have an asus board, don't go high on it. I've seen some data showing them overshooting by like 0.08 and a few peeps i know with asus are using around ~1.4vcore with ~1.9 vrin - which i can't really get close to doing - so i think there's reason to suspect you might have to shoot a little lower on them in particular. No 100% solid data to reference, though.

If you're just insta-crashing, triple-check cache @33x/1.2v, RAM to 1600 and then triple check 48x and 49x minimum Vcore as well as minimum VCCIN for them to work decently with x264 - few passes - then you should be able to step up to it. Another adjustment might be needed, but every step closer to working is good, if it works w/ 1600 RAM but not 2400, you have somewhere to work from and some good data


----------



## mav451

@Derpatron - Have you been keeping good records? It sounds like you were on the right track with VRIN, but then didn't really follow-up on it.
As you raise vcore, you will need to again raise VRIN accordingly. I'm just not that confident in your baselines right now. E.g. at say 49x - it does not seem this was tested thoroughly, compared to 48x.

1) We need to be absolutely sure you even have a stable 49x setting before we go forward. One that can do 30+ x264 v2. I wouldn't even bother with AIDA, like I said in the other thread. The absolute minimum should be passing x264 with confidence








2) And seconding Cyro's point - your cache is still at 34x (which will Turbo to 39x). This should have been changed to any non-34x multiplier.
3) Did you follow angelotti's suggestions regarding the two IVR settings?


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

Any idea on what are those x264 messages ?










Also, on msg MB, LCC is named vdrop right ?


----------



## Derpatron

@mav - You're right. I underestimated how much voltage was required going from 4.8 to 4.9. I'm completely stable at 4.8Ghz and 1.3v. But when going to 4.9... Just... Wow. Also, what should my cache ratio be set to? I manually set it to 34x but your saying it will turbo to 39x? Should I change it to 33x then? And should I make cache voltage 1.2v or leave it auto?

I'm at 1.4v vcore and 1.9v VCCID and it crashes about 20% of the way through the first loop of x264. This doesn't look nice. At all.

Also, I had already tweaked the IRV settings before it was suggested. So yup, they're fine.

That brings me to this question:
@Cyro (and anyone who has clocked 5Ghz stable) - I know every chip is different, but what voltage did YOU need just to get your PC to boot to windows at 5Ghz. Now, what voltage did you need for it to be STABLE at 5Ghz.

Because the fact that my PC can boot 5Ghz at 1.35-1.375v, but can't be "stable" at even 1.5v is something that's confusing the hell out of me. Damn all of these settings to hell. I bet it's my RAM that's the problem. It's meant to run at 2400 and it's own timings (XMP) but I set it to manual and changed the frequency to 1600, timings to 9-9-9-24 and the voltage from 1.65 to 1.5... Should I not have done that?

~ Back to trying to get 4.9Ghz stable... *Sigh* ~


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> I'm at 1.4v vcore and 1.9v VCCID and it crashes about 20% of the way through the first loop of x264. This doesn't look nice. At all.


Start @1.36, try 2.0 vccin. 1.3 to 1.4vcore for 100mhz is too big of a jump

my 5ghz validation voltage is around my 4.7 stable voltage. I overshot some because i had to use a broken version of cpu-z to validate so i had to keep windows up for like 30 seconds to a minute instead of 5-10 seconds


----------



## kangk81

I'm having this weird phenomenon after a close brush with death when I left VID on adaptative and ran AIDA64. It spiked up to 1.598 on some occasions and after reading some article about degradation, I down clocked it.

Now I realised that I can get the same clocks at a lower VID than previous settings.

44x previously need 1.3 now needs just 1.275
45x previously need 1.35 now needs 1.314

Did break something or I mistakenly "run-in" my CPU?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kangk81*
> 
> I'm having this weird phenomenon after a close brush with death when I left VID on adaptative and ran AIDA64. It spiked up to 1.598 on some occasions and after reading some article about degradation, I down clocked it.
> 
> Now I realised that I can get the same clocks at a lower VID than previous settings.
> 
> 44x previously need 1.3 now needs just 1.275
> 45x previously need 1.35 now needs 1.314
> 
> Did break something or I mistakenly "run-in" my CPU?


my asus board only allows certain vcore setting reguardless of what I select in bios. For example. 1.319 vcore is actually 1.344. Any setting I pick between 1.319 and 1.344 will just be 1.344v. 1.286v pushes up to 1.318.any setting between still goes to 1.318. You get the idea. This might be something you are experiencing.


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

Darkwizzie, in temps table, you forgot to mention if you used ultra low noise adaptator for noctua fans, it may be relevant for D14 owners.


----------



## Derpatron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Start @1.36, try 2.0 vccin. 1.3 to 1.4vcore for 100mhz is too big of a jump
> 
> my 5ghz validation voltage is around my 4.7 stable voltage. I overshot some because i had to use a broken version of cpu-z to validate so i had to keep windows up for like 30 seconds to a minute instead of 5-10 seconds


1.36 vcore and 2.0 vccin got me about 15% through first loop before BSoD. So i increased vcore to 1.375 and it BSoD a bit more than 50% of the way through the first loop. Increase vcore or vccin now? :O I really wanna do this right. I'm assuming we're getting close as well?


----------



## kangk81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kangk81*
> 
> I'm having this weird phenomenon after a close brush with death when I left VID on adaptative and ran AIDA64. It spiked up to 1.598 on some occasions and after reading some article about degradation, I down clocked it.
> 
> Now I realised that I can get the same clocks at a lower VID than previous settings.
> 
> 44x previously need 1.3 now needs just 1.275
> 45x previously need 1.35 now needs 1.314
> 
> Did break something or I mistakenly "run-in" my CPU?
> 
> 
> 
> my asus board only allows certain vcore setting reguardless of what I select in bios. For example. 1.319 vcore is actually 1.344. Any setting I pick between 1.319 and 1.344 will just be 1.344v. 1.286v pushes up to 1.318.any setting between still goes to 1.318. You get the idea. This might be something you are experiencing.
Click to expand...

I understand the slight difference between the voltages.

What I was saying is that it seems that now to achieve the same clocks I can use lower voltages than before. Which is something weird to me.

Sent from my LG-P875 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kangk81*
> 
> I understand the slight difference between the voltages.
> 
> What I was saying is that it seems that now to achieve the same clocks I can use lower voltages than before. Which is something weird to me.
> 
> Sent from my LG-P875 using Tapatalk


on the same mobo? Its definitely something I have not seen before.


----------



## benjamen50

I've never heard of this happen before. Now I feel like trying this as well... Lol.


----------



## kangk81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benjamen50*
> 
> I've never heard of this happen before. Now I feel like trying this as well... Lol.


This was the result of my last charted clocks and I can't go lower than that

CPU Model: 4770K
Core Multiplier: 44X
CPU VID: 1.35
Vcore: 1.36-1.49(adaptative)
Input Voltage: 1.776 - 1.792 (adaptative)

Now this is the one I'm testing now and the VID can likely go lower. All voltages on manual. And yes it is the same mobo same CPU and same everything


----------



## bloodysummer

Anybody using the asrock z87 killer for overclocking?


----------



## Derpatron

@Cyro

~ Update on my situation ~

- 4.8Ghz, 1.3 vcore, 1.76-1.77 VCCIN (which is where it was on auto)=====> Definitely stable. I know i already mentioned this, but just in case you had doubts about it, i ran x264 again on multiple loops just to make sure, and it never crashed. So we can use that as a base. I also shot the VCCIN really high (like 2.1v) to see if the theory that it causes instability was correct. It was true! It crashed so fast in x264 when i did it









- 4.9Ghz, 1.375 vcore, 2.0 VCCIN =====> Got about half way through first loop and then BSoD (but notice the VCCIN we are using compared to the one required for 4.8Ghz. Does this jump make sense to you? It looks quite big)

- 4.9Ghz, 1.3875 vcore, 2.0 VCCIN =====> BSoD early in first loop (so it's less stable than the 1.375 vcore test... Which surprised me)

- 4.9Ghz, 1.4 vcore, 2.0 VCCIN =====> Completed first loop. Got a quarter of the way through second loop and BSoD. (I was... So.. Mad...)

Now i'm not too sure if i can stablize it lower than 1.4v... And i'm shocked at how high of a voltage jump i need just to for 100Mhz! Do you think there is some balancing point under 1.4Ghz? Near 1.375v? Or maybe that VCCIN jump from 4.8Ghz to 4.9Ghz looks too big? This why i need your expertise to interpret such results







. Is this some sought of balancing act? It's fustrating me, but interesting at the same time. I've learnt so much.

I also learnt that ramping up VCCIN too high does cause instability, so that makes things so much clearer!


----------



## blackhole2013

I had to lower my core to 4.6 at 1.3v to be able to run my ram at 2933 mhz when I oced the ram from 2666 mhz 4.7 at 1.3 v became unstable... strange


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derpatron*
> 
> @Cyro
> 
> ~ Update on my situation ~
> 
> - 4.8Ghz, 1.3 vcore, 1.76-1.77 VCCIN (which is where it was on auto)=====> Definitely stable. I know i already mentioned this, but just in case you had doubts about it, i ran x264 again on multiple loops just to make sure, and it never crashed. So we can use that as a base. I also shot the VCCIN really high (like 2.1v) to see if the theory that it causes instability was correct. It was true! It crashed so fast in x264 when i did it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - 4.9Ghz, 1.375 vcore, 2.0 VCCIN =====> Got about half way through first loop and then BSoD (but notice the VCCIN we are using compared to the one required for 4.8Ghz. Does this jump make sense to you? It looks quite big)
> 
> - 4.9Ghz, 1.3875 vcore, 2.0 VCCIN =====> BSoD early in first loop (so it's less stable than the 1.375 vcore test... Which surprised me)
> 
> - 4.9Ghz, 1.4 vcore, 2.0 VCCIN =====> Completed first loop. Got a quarter of the way through second loop and BSoD. (I was... So.. Mad...)
> 
> Now i'm not too sure if i can stablize it lower than 1.4v... And i'm shocked at how high of a voltage jump i need just to for 100Mhz! Do you think there is some balancing point under 1.4Ghz? Near 1.375v? Or maybe that VCCIN jump from 4.8Ghz to 4.9Ghz looks too big? This why i need your expertise to interpret such results
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Is this some sought of balancing act? It's fustrating me, but interesting at the same time. I've learnt so much.
> 
> I also learnt that ramping up VCCIN too high does cause instability, so that makes things so much clearer!


Try less like 1.9 VCCIN with 1.35-1.38vcore.. This seems super awkward and a big jump. Maybe add 0.05v to digital and analog IO and system agent offsets. I'm not really sure at all here~


----------



## BoredErica

Running tons of CPUs, getting out the overclocks for top performance.







Guys in chat have 20+ cores...

Been running hundreds of hundreds of hundreds of hours of chess. We're going to solve the mysteries of the universe one move at a time.


----------



## BangBangPlay

DWizzie, haven't been around much since dialing in my OC a while ago. I recently updated my Gryphon Z87 BIOS and lost all of my saved OC profiles! I can't believe I didn't back them up, although I thought I did after I stabilized 4.6 and 4.7. Well, I had to re tweak everything from memory and your results (and my previous posts in this thread) were a god send. After not playing with the settings for nearly 6 months you tend to forget them. Anyways, I appreciate this thread even more than I did before!


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> DWizzie, haven't been around much since dialing in my OC a while ago. I recently updated my Gryphon Z87 BIOS and lost all of my saved OC profiles! I can't believe I didn't back them up, although I thought I did after I stabilized 4.6 and 4.7. Well, I had to re tweak everything from memory and your results (and my previous posts in this thread) were a god send. After not playing with the settings for nearly 6 months you tend to forget them. Anyways, I appreciate this thread even more than I did before!


Oh, cool. Glad you got it working again. You just cloned the settings from the chart and it worked?


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Oh, cool. Glad you got it working again. You just cloned the settings from the chart and it worked?


Well to an extent. I remembered roughly the VID, but I didn't remember uncore multi or voltage. It was good to have a cheat sheet to help get everything back to where it was. Ironically I updated my BIOS because Asus says in newest version they improved stability for Haswell, and it deleted my precious work stabilizing my CPU. I actually lowered my OC down to 4.5 for 24/7 use. I am currently playing Dark Souls 2 and it is overkill. Awesome and nice looking game but not very demanding at all. Maybe if I go back to Rome 2 I'll bump it back up. But other than this issue my CPU has been rock stable over time.

Hopefully my temp loss will help remind others to backup their BIOS settings on a flash drive or directly to the system drive. Over time all the different profiles can blend together in your head. Either that or back them up here in this thread! You never know when you might need it.


----------



## ProKoN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kangk81*
> 
> I'm having this weird phenomenon after a close brush with death when I left VID on adaptative and ran AIDA64. It spiked up to 1.598 on some occasions and after reading some article about degradation, I down clocked it.
> 
> Now I realised that I can get the same clocks at a lower VID than previous settings.
> 
> 44x previously need 1.3 now needs just 1.275
> 45x previously need 1.35 now needs 1.314
> 
> Did break something or I mistakenly "run-in" my CPU?


If your cpu was hitting 1.598V under full load with a synthetic stress test at room temperatures, I would be inclined to think it spent the entire night throttling?

not pegged at full voltage and frequency but downclocking it self.

for me personally I think my haswell chips get slight "burn in" degradation within the first week of stressing then they seem to normalize quite nice at any given VID


----------



## ProKoN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derpatron*
> 
> @Cyro
> 
> - 4.9Ghz, 1.4 vcore, 2.0 VCCIN =====> Completed first loop. Got a quarter of the way through second loop and BSoD. (I was... So.. Mad...)
> 
> !


what are your temps at 1.4V? ambient temperature?


----------



## kangk81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProKoN*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kangk81*
> 
> I'm having this weird phenomenon after a close brush with death when I left VID on adaptative and ran AIDA64. It spiked up to 1.598 on some occasions and after reading some article about degradation, I down clocked it.
> 
> Now I realised that I can get the same clocks at a lower VID than previous settings.
> 
> 44x previously need 1.3 now needs just 1.275
> 45x previously need 1.35 now needs 1.314
> 
> Did break something or I mistakenly "run-in" my CPU?
> 
> 
> 
> If your cpu was hitting 1.598V under full load with a synthetic stress test at room temperatures, I would be inclined to think it spent the entire night throttling?
> 
> not pegged at full voltage and frequency but downclocking it self.
> 
> for me personally I think my haswell chips get slight "burn in" degradation within the first week of stressing then they seem to normalize quite nice at any given VID
Click to expand...

They weren't throttling. I had hwinfo logging on and I'm delided and under water. Highest recorded was 83degc on core one.

Sent from my LG-P875 using Tapatalk


----------



## Derpatron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProKoN*
> 
> what are your temps at 1.4V? ambient temperature?


Load temps (x264) at 1.4 vcore 4.9Ghz mainly stay in the high 70s to mid 80s. Ambient temperature is relatively warmer than normal.

Trying to stabalize at frequencies above 4.8Ghz seems to be absolutely insane.


----------



## ProKoN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kangk81*
> 
> They weren't throttling. I had hwinfo logging on and I'm delided and under water. Highest recorded was 83degc on core one.
> 
> Sent from my LG-P875 using Tapatalk


pretty insane you can cool that beast at 1.6V \ room temp.

Im delided and H20 cooled as well. I cant cool the i7 beast running synthetics past 1.45V at room temp.

are you using CLU on the delid?

thats some kind of beast cooling








83C max @ 1.6V


----------



## kangk81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProKoN*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kangk81*
> 
> They weren't throttling. I had hwinfo logging on and I'm delided and under water. Highest recorded was 83degc on core one.
> 
> Sent from my LG-P875 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> pretty insane you can cool that beast at 1.6V \ room temp.
> 
> Im delided and H20 cooled as well. I cant cool the i7 beast running synthetics past 1.45V at room temp.
> 
> are you using CLU on the delid?
> 
> thats some kind of beast cooling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 83C max @ 1.6V
Click to expand...

I'm using a 30x360mm rad for my mobo and cpu loop... Delided with CLP on die and MX4 on IHS. I prefer CLP for ease of application.

Despite the low temps, my coolant temp was in the mid 50s.

Sent from my LG-P875 using Tapatalk


----------



## ProKoN

Im using MX-2 on both the die and ihs. only because i have a huge tube of the stuff kicking around

you got me thinking of trying CLP. I know alot of people like the CL products. Im just a afraid of the liquid metal on the die. having to remove the ihs if a reapplication is needed after a period of time.


----------



## BoredErica

I managed to stay under throttling at 1.512v on D14 and I thought I was beast and this guy runs 1.6v lol.


----------



## Derpatron

Alright. I've come to the conclusion that, no matter what, my CPU doesn't understand the meaning of 5Ghz stability. No matter what combination of vcore and VCCIN i give it, it just continues to insta-crash on x264. I even blasted it with some 1.5 vcore, and it still didn't give a damn. Not even the gods of overclocking can solve this mystery. My CPU..... Is.... Special....

My CPU has laughed down at me. It has given me false hope. It convinced me that it was brilliant. That it was special. That it was worthy of 5Ghz. I believed it. I trusted its stability. It was all an act apparently. It waited for me to put it in the 5Ghz throne. And when i did, it turned around and laughed at me. It just laughed. Its laugh still echoes in my head, even when i sleep. Never again will a CPU fool me.

It's been fun guys... But my time here is done. My life has no meaning now. My hopes and dreams.... Have been crushed. My soul has been destroyed.

I leave you with one last inspirational message: Follow your dreams........................ Unless your CPU has a mind of its own. Because in that case, just give up.

*Sad violin plays*


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derpatron*
> 
> Alright. I've come to the conclusion that, no matter what, my CPU doesn't understand the meaning of 5Ghz stability. No matter what combination of vcore and VCCIN i give it, it just continues to insta-crash on x264. I even blasted it with some 1.5 vcore, and it still didn't give a damn. Not even the gods of overclocking can solve this mystery. My CPU..... Is.... Special....
> 
> My CPU has laughed down at me. It has given me false hope. It convinced me that it was brilliant. That it was special. That it was worthy of 5Ghz. I believed it. I trusted its stability. It was all an act apparently. It waited for me to put it in the 5Ghz throne. And when i did, it turned around and laughed at me. It just laughed. Its laugh still echoes in my head, even when i sleep. Never again will a CPU fool me.
> 
> It's been fun guys... But my time here is done. My life has no meaning now. My hopes and dreams.... Have been crushed. My soul has been destroyed.
> 
> I leave you with one last inspirational message: Follow your dreams........................ Unless your CPU has a mind of its own. Because in that case, just give up.
> 
> *Sad violin plays*


What did I just read???


----------



## jsx821

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derpatron*
> 
> Alright. I've come to the conclusion that, no matter what, my CPU doesn't understand the meaning of 5Ghz stability. No matter what combination of vcore and VCCIN i give it, it just continues to insta-crash on x264. I even blasted it with some 1.5 vcore, and it still didn't give a damn. Not even the gods of overclocking can solve this mystery. My CPU..... Is.... Special....
> 
> My CPU has laughed down at me. It has given me false hope. It convinced me that it was brilliant. That it was special. That it was worthy of 5Ghz. I believed it. I trusted its stability. It was all an act apparently. It waited for me to put it in the 5Ghz throne. And when i did, it turned around and laughed at me. It just laughed. Its laugh still echoes in my head, even when i sleep. Never again will a CPU fool me.
> 
> It's been fun guys... But my time here is done. My life has no meaning now. My hopes and dreams.... Have been crushed. My soul has been destroyed.
> 
> I leave you with one last inspirational message: Follow your dreams........................ Unless your CPU has a mind of its own. Because in that case, just give up.
> 
> *Sad violin plays*


Pretty funny actually. Yet... kinda sad.


----------



## kangk81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I managed to stay under throttling at 1.512v on D14 and I thought I was beast and this guy runs 1.6v lol.


It was an honest mistake.... Like the politicians in my country like to say..

Nonetheless it was a harrowing experience flirting with death. I'm gonna stay below 1.35v and live with 44x. Unless I can raise enough moola to get another 4770k which unless it's an engineering sample, chance are it will be just as dud...

I didn't learn my lesson when I overvolted my 770s to 1.4v in an attempt to hit 1400mhz on the core. I almost killed it but was saved by the throttle. If the temps went any higher my coolant would have boiled right off.

One can only flirt with death so many times.

Sent from my LG-P875 using Tapatalk


----------



## ProKoN

im looking forward to the unlocked Pentium. I think we are gonna see some smoke shows


----------



## HeyBear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kangk81*
> 
> I'm using a *30x360mm* rad for my mobo and cpu loop... Delided with CLP on die and MX4 on IHS. I prefer CLP for ease of application.
> 
> Despite the low temps, my coolant temp was in the mid 50s.
> 
> Sent from my LG-P875 using Tapatalk


Is that right or was it a typo? I would have thought with so much rad space your ∆t would be a fair bit lower unless the fans were spinning very slowly


----------



## kangk81

I'm cooling the chipset, CPU and vrms in this loop and my room temps are 28-30degc


----------



## angelotti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derpatron*
> 
> Alright. I've come to the conclusion that, no matter what, my CPU doesn't understand the meaning of 5Ghz stability. No matter what combination of vcore and VCCIN i give it, it just continues to insta-crash on x264. I even blasted it with some 1.5 vcore, and it still didn't give a damn. Not even the gods of overclocking can solve this mystery. My CPU..... Is.... Special....
> 
> My CPU has laughed down at me. It has given me false hope. It convinced me that it was brilliant. That it was special. That it was worthy of 5Ghz. I believed it. I trusted its stability. It was all an act apparently. It waited for me to put it in the 5Ghz throne. And when i did, it turned around and laughed at me. It just laughed. Its laugh still echoes in my head, even when i sleep. Never again will a CPU fool me.
> 
> It's been fun guys... But my time here is done. My life has no meaning now. My hopes and dreams.... Have been crushed. My soul has been destroyed.
> 
> I leave you with one last inspirational message: Follow your dreams........................ Unless your CPU has a mind of its own. Because in that case, just give up.
> 
> *Sad violin plays*


Oooh.., what a rotten bit of luck! Your cpu won't do 5GHz. Only a pitiful 4.8 at 1.3V.
Well, there aren't so many lucky ones like me who can do 4.2GHz at only 1.35V for prime285 (or 1.28V for x264).

Seriously though, i'm not being envious, and it's great that you pushed for it (5GHz) and also shared your results with this community.. BUT, making a travesty out of it ?!?, is not as hilarious as you might think.


----------



## Derpatron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angelotti*
> 
> Well, there aren't so many lucky ones like me who can do 4.2GHz at only 1.35V for prime285 (or 1.28V for x264).


That voltage discrepancy between different stress tests honestly just makes me want to ignore stress tests completely. Intense real-world applications won't even dare blue screen my PC. I've gamed for hours at the 5Ghz setting. Even AIDA doesn't BSoD.

Oh well... I guess you stop where you feel comfortable. But knowing your limits (in terms of what you can run) is always a good thing.
Quote:


> BUT, making a travesty out of it ?!?, is not as hilarious as you might think.


Well then i apologize if it annoyed anyone :| My sense of humor is horrible i guess.


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derpatron*
> 
> That voltage discrepancy between different stress tests honestly just makes me want to ignore stress tests completely. Intense real-world applications won't even dare blue screen my PC. I've gamed for hours at the 5Ghz setting. Even AIDA doesn't BSoD.
> 
> Oh well... I guess you stop where you feel comfortable. But knowing your limits (in terms of what you can run) is always a good thing.
> Well then i apologize if it annoyed anyone :| My sense of humor is horrible i guess.


Don't apologize to anyone... This thread tends to give off a vibe that reminds me of communism. "Do what the OP says or you get blocked" basically... Heaven forbid someone try to push their cpu further.


----------



## angelotti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Don't apologize to anyone... This thread tends to give off a vibe that reminds me of communism. "Do what the OP says or you get blocked" basically... Heaven forbid someone try to push their cpu further.


You got it all wrong. I actually said it's great that he went for extreme while sharing his experience.., i only made a remark to the way he "satirized" the whole 5GHz saga.
And that has nothing to do with his OC experience. Clearly he didn't get upset because of my post and even though he apologised (which he shouldn't have done), he did it "humoristically".


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angelotti*
> 
> You got it all wrong. I actually said it's great that he went for extreme while sharing his experience.., i only made a remark to the way he "satirized" the whole 5GHz saga.
> And that has nothing to do with his OC experience. Clearly he didn't get upset because of my post and even though he apologised (which he shouldn't have done), he did it "humoristically".


Ah, then my mistake. I apologize in that case.

In other news, running 4.9 ghz allowed me to break 12k in firestrike: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3028227?


----------



## coelacanth

@Derpatron, I know you won't get this reply since you've now descended into oblivion, but I thought your posts were hilarious.


----------



## SgtRotty

Is this what you guys are referring to??


----------



## SgtRotty

^^^^

Wrong thread sorry...


----------



## davidkozat

Hi guys, am new here got a Sabertooth z87 with a Core i5 4670k.

Not new at overclocking but new on this hardware, still refreshing to learn about the new architecture.

So am running 4.4ghz at 1.349 VID. (which feels like a lot)
3.4 uncore at auto volts. temps are just great, using a pretty cheap watercooling corsair H55, is enough to never go over 55c on 100% load.
Its stable running now for 2 days, but I feel like this CPU is not a great overclocker..
it seems like quite a lot for 4.4 to run at manual 1.349 v.
RAM is 2133mhz, but I got it running at 1600mhz.

Question:
I notices whenever am overclocking at whatever clocks, when I ask the PC to shut down, within windows (8.1 btw) it shuts down, monitor goes to sleep. But the fans and lights don't shut down for like 5 minutes. Do you guys know why this might happen? also I dont know the Batch of the CPU as is an OEM, no box or anything. still might return the CPU and ask for another one.

What you guys think?

Thanks Dave.


----------



## kangk81

I don't know if anyone of you is experiencing this.

I'm running 44x @ 1.275VID, 1.28VCORE & 1.824 VCCIN, 41x UNCORE @ 1.281VCCRING.

I was running FAH & AIDA64 concurrently today and I left for work. I took a look at the log files when I came home and saw that there was an extended period of a few hours where the VID shot to 1.412 with a corresponding increase in VCORE. Then it went back down to 1.275 until I stopped AIDA64.

I am dead sure that I set all my voltage to manual in UEFI. I did not experience this on my previous GD65 mobo. Is this the same across the board for ASUS Maximus series boards?


----------



## koekwau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davidkozat*
> 
> Hi guys, am new here got a Sabertooth z87 with a Core i5 4670k.
> 
> Not new at overclocking but new on this hardware, still refreshing to learn about the new architecture.
> 
> So am running 4.4ghz at 1.349 VID. (which feels like a lot)
> 3.4 uncore at auto volts. temps are just great, using a pretty cheap watercooling corsair H55, is enough to never go over 55c on 100% load.
> Its stable running now for 2 days, but I feel like this CPU is not a great overclocker..
> it seems like quite a lot for 4.4 to run at manual 1.349 v.
> RAM is 2133mhz, but I got it running at 1600mhz.
> 
> Question:
> I notices whenever am overclocking at whatever clocks, when I ask the PC to shut down, within windows (8.1 btw) it shuts down, monitor goes to sleep. But the fans and lights don't shut down for like 5 minutes. Do you guys know why this might happen? also I dont know the Batch of the CPU as is an OEM, no box or anything. still might return the CPU and ask for another one.
> 
> What you guys think?
> 
> Thanks Dave.


Hi Dave,

55 degrees under 100% load with a H55 @ 1.35V is impossible. The temps are too cold.
Something is not configured propperly or causing hardware failure.

I don't think it the VID, cuz that should be enough.
Which power supply are you using? Do you have another power supply to test with? It might be the power supply screwing up the performance by lack of power and not responding to the shutdown command from the motherboard.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> Hi Dave,
> 
> 55 degrees under 100% load with a H55 @ 1.35V is impossible. The temps are too cold.
> Something is not configured propperly or causing hardware failure.
> 
> I don't think it the VID, cuz that should be enough.
> Which power supply are you using? Do you have another power supply to test with? It might be the power supply screwing up the performance by lack of power and not responding to the shutdown command from the motherboard.


If he was only running aida64 or x264 those temps are in order. If that's p95 or ibt then somethings a miss.

So what stability test was it?


----------



## davidkozat

Hey guys, first I did think the benchmark (aida64 stability test) doesnt stress the CPU a lot, am using a 2 weeks old CM750W. haven't got another one to test with, but Ill try other CPU benchmarks.. when I get back from work.. its weird the first week of usage when I built the system without OC temps idle at 25c and thought it was odd..


----------



## vtecjunkie81

Can anyone in here give me some input and double check my settings? I'm having trouble bumping up to x46 multi and staying stable.

Here are my stable settings:

CPU Model: 4670K
Core Multiplier: 45
CPU VID: 1.225
Vcore: 1.237
Uncore Multiplier: 38
Uncore Voltage: 1.180
Cooling Solution: CM Seidon 240L with 2 Cougar Vortex PWM in pull
Ram Speed: 9-9-9-24 @ 1600
Ram Voltage: 1.5
Input Voltage: 1.9
LLC Setting: 100%
Motherboard: Biostar Hi-Fi Z87X 3D

And here's where I'm at trying to get to x46:

CPU Model: 4670K
Core Multiplier: 46
CPU VID: 1.285
Vcore: 1.308
Uncore Multiplier: 38
Uncore Voltage: 1.20
Cooling Solution: CM Seidon 240L with 2 Cougar Vortex PWM in pull
Ram Speed: 9-9-9-24 @ 1600
Ram Voltage: 1.5
Input Voltage: 1.95
LLC Setting: 100%
Motherboard: Biostar Hi-Fi Z87X 3D

Using x264 benchmark for testing. I get about 15 seconds into the first loop before I have a lockup and bluescreen. Code was a 101 every time except one, which was a 9c. Temps are topping at around 80 before crashing.

Edit: Forgot to add. I can do pretty much anything else on my computer (browsing, youtube, some gaming) and not have any issues. Just can't pass a stress test.


----------



## ludkoto

Guys do you run your stress test from your ssd drives or from the hdd how is better


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ludkoto*
> 
> Guys do you run your stress test from your ssd drives or from the hdd how is better


I run x264 from a mechanical HD. It probably wouldn't be too bad to run it from an SSD unless you're going to be looping it all the time.


----------



## Barefooter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kangk81*
> 
> Now I realised that I can get the same clocks at a lower VID than previous settings.
> 
> 44x previously need 1.3 now needs just 1.275
> 45x previously need 1.35 now needs 1.314
> 
> Did break something or I mistakenly "run-in" my CPU?


Did you update your bios to 1402 in between the testing? I have found the 1402 bios requires considerably less VID than the prior bios. I'll be posting my results here as soon as I get the time to compile all my data.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vtecjunkie81*
> 
> Can anyone in here give me some input and double check my settings? I'm having trouble bumping up to x46 multi and staying stable.


Your VCCIN is little on the high side IMO, I run 1.41v VID @ 1.91v VCCIN. Anyhow that won't be the problem more than likely. On my board so I could move up from x45 to x46 I had to max out all the digi stuff and manually force PWM frequencies, phases to extreme etc. I was in a situation like you that no matter what I did with the volts, it would just crash sooner or later.

Since I did those it's now been 3 weeks with no issues.


----------



## RedKnight7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Barefooter*
> 
> Did you update your bios to 1402 in between the testing? I have found the 1402 bios requires considerably less VID than the prior bios. I'll be posting my results here as soon as I get the time to compile all my data.


Is this for the ASUS Maximus VI Hero? I needed high volts for my CPU, but it's probably a bad one (for overclocking).

It would be really nice for anyone that doesn't have their rig in their sig to follow this easy walkthrough

Thanks!


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Barefooter*
> 
> Did you update your bios to 1402 in between the testing? I have found the 1402 bios requires considerably less VID than the prior bios. I'll be posting my results here as soon as I get the time to compile all my data.


I have found it requires more. LOL. Look forward to your results


----------



## Barefooter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedKnight7*
> 
> Is this for the ASUS Maximus VI Hero? I needed high volts for my CPU, but it's probably a bad one (for overclocking).
> 
> It would be really nice for anyone that doesn't have their rig in their sig to follow this easy walkthrough
> 
> Thanks!


I have a Formula board, it looks like the same bios works on the hero too. Just down load it off the Hero support page to be sure.
http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/MAXIMUS_VI_HERO/HelpDesk_Download/

Let us know if you are running an older bios, and if it makes a difference.


----------



## Sykobabble

hi all. i have a 4670k booted in at 1.25. yay. only problem is i run PRIME95 and i get as hot as like 75c (more headroom yay) but i then i get a random restart no BSOD... any suggestions?


----------



## BoredErica

That's just instability. You never stated your multiplier.


----------



## Sykobabble

oh wow im bad. 45 is my multi.


----------



## BoredErica

Yeah, 1.25v not being enough for x45 in Prime is not surprising. Nothing suspicious going on so far.


----------



## Sykobabble

ok im running it right now on blend with some random ram 1333 OC'd. im actually at 1066. im in the second phase of prime. we will see what happens. any suggestions?


----------



## RedKnight7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vtecjunkie81*
> 
> Can anyone in here give me some input and double check my settings? I'm having trouble bumping up to x46 multi and staying stable.
> 
> And here's where I'm at trying to get to x46:
> 
> CPU Model: 4670K
> Core Multiplier: 46
> CPU VID: 1.285
> Vcore: 1.308
> Uncore Multiplier: 38
> Uncore Voltage: 1.20
> Cooling Solution: CM Seidon 240L with 2 Cougar Vortex PWM in pull
> Ram Speed: 9-9-9-24 @ 1600
> Ram Voltage: 1.5
> Input Voltage: 1.95
> LLC Setting: 100%
> Motherboard: Biostar Hi-Fi Z87X 3D
> 
> Using x264 benchmark for testing. I get about 15 seconds into the first loop before I have a lockup and bluescreen. Code was a 101 every time except one, which was a 9c. Temps are topping at around 80 before crashing.


I'm kind of new too but it sounds like you are working through things. Like the Guide says, sideline the uncore and RAM, which I presume you are doing. If you have done that, then what stands out to me is you are getting 80 C on x264 with only 1.285 VID, with liquid cooling.

44 is the highest I can get my lame CPU (see sig) but still with x64 v2 it hit 83 C with 1.431 VID on air. Yes, this is kind of high VID; not everyone wants to do that. But the point is that you are as hot on liquid with a lot less volts. Could it be possible your heatsink isn't attached well? Maybe some vet can step in here... is this a reasonable observation?

Still, this shouldn't be causing crashes. It's not that hot, right? It's not throttling, is it? There are a lot of CPU sensors; some hotter than others.

Hmm.


----------



## Sykobabble

i have a question. how will i know if any throttling happens? sometimes i notice when im watching temps that they will be like high 70c and then drop maybe to 60c. is that throttling down to get rid of heat?


----------



## BoredErica

Throttling happens at 90C+.


----------



## Sykobabble

does the time spent on each integer matter in PRIME95. i switched it to ten minutes


----------



## vtecjunkie81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedKnight7*
> 
> I'm kind of new too but it sounds like you are working through things. Like the Guide says, sideline the uncore and RAM, which I presume you are doing. If you have done that, then what stands out to me is you are getting 80 C on x264 with only 1.285 VID, with liquid cooling.
> 
> 44 is the highest I can get my lame CPU (see sig) but still with x64 v2 it hit 83 C with 1.431 VID on air. Yes, this is kind of high VID; not everyone wants to do that. But the point is that you are as hot on liquid with a lot less volts. Could it be possible your heatsink isn't attached well? Maybe some vet can step in here... is this a reasonable observation?
> 
> Still, this shouldn't be causing crashes. It's not that hot, right? It's not throttling, is it? There are a lot of CPU sensors; some hotter than others.
> 
> Hmm.


No, no throttling. It does seem to me that it's running too warm for the type of cooling I'm running. I'm running x264 right now at my stable x45 settings and sitting at around 72C. I suspected a bad mounting or botched TIM application, so I redid both today (even tried some CLU I had bought as I was considering a delid). No change. I did leave my uncore multi where it was at x38, but I did bump cache voltage up a bit to make sure I wouldn't get any instability from there.


----------



## RedKnight7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sykobabble*
> 
> i have a question. how will i know if any throttling happens? sometimes i notice when im watching temps that they will be like high 70c and then drop maybe to 60c. is that throttling down to get rid of heat?


It can be confusing. HWiNFO shows 11 - count'em, 11 - different CPU temps for me. These days I go with HWiNFO's hottest (usually what it calls CPU Package), but I now realize that I used to use something (from my original ASUS AI Suite 3 software) that wasn't "the hottest" and in fact I was getting throttling when it only said 76 C. Later I got HWiNFO and saw that some of the many CPU sensors were actually quite hotter. In my final OC build I hit 80 C with the x624 v2 test, but nary a hint of throttling.

Also, AIDA65 has a nice graph which will show not only a lot of temps and tons of other sensors over time, but also, for all of them, shows both percent CPU use, and percent throttling.

Also HWiNFO shows stats on throttling.

It's easy to see why HWiNFO is recommended by the Guide. But I add AIDA64 for all its graphs.

Hi vtec,

Hmm, ok... but that's all I can think of. Maybe someone else can advise.

P.S. cool avatar


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> It's easy to see why HWiNFO is recommended by the Guide. But I add AIDA64 for all its graphs.


HWinfo can graph.. either live, or in logs.. or both


----------



## Sykobabble

I ran a 45x multi yesterday at 1.26 for an hour in prime95, im starting some more testing now for stabilty.


----------



## RedKnight7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> HWinfo can graph.. either live, or in logs.. or both


Thanks! I did not know. Erm ... where?

P.S. Is there a place to get the latest HWINFO without the adware installer? I get a dated version without the adware from Snapfiles.

Now for a different topic...

Once I got my OC settings decided (detailed settings here), I finally turned on Adaptive and started tuning "idle time".

And realized that, while my cores would clock down even to 800 Mhz and much lower volts at EIST / Adaptive idle, my cache was staying stuck at my OC speed (44) and high volts, even with Adaptive. Then I realized it was simply because I had set a fixed minimum cache ratio (as it's called on my ASUS motherboard) of 44. So when I set the minimum to 8 (800 Mhz), voila - lots of power, volt, and temperature benefits.

It's true that I wasn't paying much attention to final, Adaptive / EIST types of settings while dialing in my main OC settings (of course).

But still, some of you may recall I stuck out because I'm one of the few that went with cache 1:1 with CPU whereas the Guide emphasizes setting it "a bit lower than CPU OC" or just 34/35.

Why didn't anyone just mention that I can also just set max as high as I want - and min to 8? *8* for the love of pete. Here I was worrying about 44 versus 42 or whatever.









My CPU throttles down to 800 Mhz when EIST idling, with nice low volt and temps to match - and now my cache does the same. But if I recall correctly, the Guide would've stuck me at least at e.g. 34.

Or maybe I just missed it, as I'm saying? Or ... I suppose it's an OC guide, not an Idle guide (hehe)

I only have my PC on a third of the time. And only play games a fourth of the time it's on. Then I might transcode video a week or two a year. So I'm hardly ever really pushing my CPU anyway.

Now I feel so much better about setting my cache 1:1.

Have people been saying I can set my cache minimum to 8 and I somehow missed it?


----------



## Sykobabble

Simple question here again. Why is it that in HWinfo64 that i sometime get a reading of 1.26 and then a reading of also 1.28 when the harder tests kick in. i remember reading something like this going through all the posts but its a lot of reading!


----------



## davidkozat

Hey guys a little update, got the system more stable running:

4.3 at 1.360v
3.4 uncore at auto

Will change the PSU on Monday from corsair CX750M to a RM850

idle temps 35C

load temps using prime95 for 6 hours maxed out a 70C


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davidkozat*
> 
> Hey guys a little update, got the system more stable running:
> 
> 4.3 at 1.360v
> 3.4 uncore at auto
> 
> Will change the PSU on Monday from corsair CX750M to a RM850
> 
> idle temps 35C
> 
> load temps using prime95 for 6 hours maxed out a 70C


thats a lot of vcore for 4.3ghz. Did you raise vrin (input voltage)to 1.8 or 1.9? If that chip really needs 1.36 to be stable at 4.3 I would be surprised for sure.


----------



## Sykobabble

ok now i really have a question. it turns out i needed to up to 1.28 on a x45. problem is in HWinfo im reading 1.296 on two cores and 1.280 and the other two, and this is making those two cores run hot! How can i fix this. Asus Z87 plus is the board. thanks all


----------



## angelotti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sykobabble*
> 
> ok now i really have a question. it turns out i needed to up to 1.28 on a x45. problem is in HWinfo im reading 1.296 on two cores and 1.280 and the other two, and this is making those two cores run hot! How can i fix this. Asus Z87 plus is the board. thanks all


I wouldn't rule out a sensor reading error, but it can also be normal behaviour.
Since haswell, the vcore is no longer (absolutely) determined by the board, instead, the vcore that you set inside the bios is only an instruction. The voltage regulators inside the chip decide the actual (absolute) voltage delivered to each core, according to the VID tables programmed into it. The only voltage you have total control over, through the board, is VCCIN (input voltage). That is why there is always a small difference between VID and Vcore.

Now, when intel tests the chips, they don't do it in a OS environment (or inside a PC), so they know exactly which core fails at what voltage. And if, for example, two of the cores need a little increase in voltage (say ~ 16mV) to match the other two, they will program that into the tables and thus market the chip as a 'K' instead of downgrade it to a non K.

Keep in mind though, this can be valid only past a specific frequency or voltage, so you might not see the same behaviour at lower frequencies or voltages.
This might explain the difference. I wouldn't rule out other reasons though...


----------



## RedKnight7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sykobabble*
> 
> ok now i really have a question. it turns out i needed to up to 1.28 on a x45. problem is in HWinfo im reading 1.296 on two cores and 1.280 and the other two, and this is making those two cores run hot! How can i fix this. Asus Z87 plus is the board. thanks all


My chip doesn't OC well so to get 44 I set VID to 1.431, but this actually actually results in Vcores from 1.440-1.456 (x264 stress), so I don't think your results are unusual. Your Vcore is even equal to VID in a couple of cases. All in all, your CPU is much better than mine.

And yes, the cores with more volts might be hotter. But I just worry about the hottest HWinfo sensor and ignore the 10 others; for me, it's usually HWinfo's "CPU Package". For a detailed screencap including HWINFO itself for my rig running x264 v2, see this. You may need to use the Magnifier.

In my limited experience, HWinfo usually finds Vcore to be a little higher than what you set (VID), but every now and then might read a little lower (just to mess with your mind, I suppose).









And if it moves around a lot (more than what you've seen), a person may have Adaptive on or, if much lower when idling, EIST.

Edit: Thank you for that detailed explanation angelotti, very informative.


----------



## Sykobabble

how upsetting......i was hoping it was something i could change!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BoredErica

That's a small change that's not going to make a difference.


----------



## Sykobabble

WHYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY? why do i get a random restart no BSOD or random worker stopped, only one, do i need a bump on 1.280? im doing small fft right now after about 25 minutes i get one of those issues. thank you for the help and info


----------



## davidkozat

Update:

lowered VID running 4.3 ghz at 1.35v
VRIN from auto (1.8) to 1.9v reporting 1.92

Stable FFTs Prime95

Max temps 70c

slowly but surely will continue to decrease voltage on CPU till stable at 4.3ghz doubt I can go any higher.


----------



## benjamen50

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davidkozat*
> 
> Hey guys a little update, got the system more stable running:
> 
> 4.3 at 1.360v
> 3.4 uncore at auto
> 
> Will change the PSU on Monday from corsair CX750M to a RM850
> 
> idle temps 35C
> 
> load temps using prime95 for 6 hours maxed out a 70C


I don't reccomend getting a rm850 watt corsair PSU. You'd be better off getting a coolermaster vs or v700.


----------



## Sykobabble

Im just gonna update. im running a 45x with a 1.28 "SET" in the bios on a Asus Z87-plus with 4670k. Im reading 1.296 steady on all cores in HWinfo now. max temp on hottest core is 80c. been running small fft with prime95 for about 40 min and it usually fails by now *crosses fingers*. yay


----------



## davidkozat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benjamen50*
> 
> I don't reccomend getting a rm850 watt corsair PSU. You'd be better off getting a coolermaster vs or v700.


Really? hear nothing but good things about corsair.. will have a look at Coolmaster, 700w doesnt seem like a lot.. will look at higher watts models, got a 770GTX and wanna have the room for another one on the future to SLi.

Thanks for the advice. Still taking a little while when shutting down, hopefully a new PSU will resolve this.


----------



## NotMandatory

Awesome thread, Darkwizzie. I really appreciate all the work you have done/are doing to capture all of this outstanding data.

Here's my submission for my not-very-impressive-results-in-the-silicon-lottery 4770k:

Code:



Code:


Username:          NotMandatory
CPU Model:         4770k
Core Multiplier:   45
CPU VID:           1.275
Vcore:             1.296
Uncore Multiplier: 42
Uncore Voltage:    1.200
Input Voltage:     1.850
Cooling Solution:  Custom water loop
Stability Test:    AIDA64 10+ hours
Batch Number:      Malay L316B170
Ram Speed:         XMP 2134 9-11-11-31-2N-1.60v-1.10v
Ram Voltage:       1.60000v
LLC Setting:       AUTO
Motherboard:       ASUS Z87 Pro

Once I had an initial assessment of my chip (read: 25th to 50th percentile







), referencing the spreadsheet you put together really helped speed up my identification of realistic voltages and settings to try.

One note about my setup: I could probably have gotten to 46x, but my goal with this rig was to OC as far as I could while my pump and all fans were always at minimum...even under 100% load. This 4.5 overclock achieves that, and the blissful silence from this rig even when all 4/8 cores and the GPU are pegged at 100% is freaking awesome. If it weren't for the LEDs, it'd be hard to tell it was even on...even with everything stressed to 100%. So even if my chip is rather disappointing, at least I have that going for me. Water cooling FTW!









And here are my verification screenshots:


Spoiler: Warning: Large Images!


----------



## mav451

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davidkozat*
> 
> Really? hear nothing but good things about corsair.. will have a look at Coolmaster, 700w doesnt seem like a lot.. will look at higher watts models, got a 770GTX and wanna have the room for another one on the future to SLi.
> 
> Thanks for the advice. Still taking a little while when shutting down, hopefully a new PSU will resolve this.


You need to be looking at what's inside the PSU:
http://www.realhardtechx.com/index_archivos/Page364.htm
Scroll down to the V-series: you'll see that those have Seasonic inside. Also good to check JG's review.

I've kind of gone away from Seasonic after my experience with the 660XP, so I'm now on a SuperFlower Leadex unit myself.
Buy what you can afford of course, but just don't cheap out on it.

As for the Corsair RM series, you'll notice at 650W and under, they have CWT inside.
http://www.realhardtechx.com/index_archivos/Page447.htm
750W and above they are Chicony units - I'm guessing you read JG's RM850 review.


----------



## davidkozat

I follow, used to buy Couger PSU but they dont seem to be making any new ones, and I do like Seasonic, just thought Corsair were using them, but apparently not all the time. Will have a look at Coolmasters V series here in the UK. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## mk16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davidkozat*
> 
> I follow, used to buy Couger PSU but they dont seem to be making any new ones, and I do like Seasonic, just thought Corsair were using them, but apparently not all the time. Will have a look at Coolmasters V series here in the UK. Thanks for the advice.


their high-end ax/axi use a modified seasonic to my knowledge but, i would stay away from their med to low end units in favor of a different brand.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedKnight7*
> 
> Thanks! I did not know. Erm ... where?


Double click on a sensor.



The logging function is excellent too

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sykobabble*
> 
> ok now i really have a question. it turns out i needed to up to 1.28 on a x45. problem is in HWinfo im reading 1.296 on two cores and 1.280 and the other two, and this is making those two cores run hot! How can i fix this. Asus Z87 plus is the board. thanks all


Happens by design and 0.02v (even if bad sensor shows some cores getting it but not others, or if 2 cores actually get it but the other 2 don't) won't make a significant temperature gap, probably a degree or two from that alone


----------



## davidkozat

The Seasonic M12II EVO Edition 850W looks good will look into it, and is available in the UK, the Cool Master V series are not easy to find here.


----------



## benjamen50

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davidkozat*
> 
> The Seasonic M12II EVO Edition 850W looks good will look into it, and is available in the UK, the Cool Master V series are not easy to find here.


Yeah that PSU is good. Man the coolermaster v700 costs me 240$ to get.. So expensive in Australia.


----------



## davidkozat

I could get the Cool Master V850 but is £50 pounds more and is from amazon which means it will take forever to get here 1 to 3 moths.. The Seasonic M12II EVO is £90 and is here in 2 days..


----------



## BoredErica

I should'vve gotten a more expensive, good PSU. This one does the job, but having nice solid components in there makes me happy inside.


----------



## Sykobabble

I ran small fft in PRIME95 for like 2 1/2 hours at x45 with 1.28.......... is that good?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sykobabble*
> 
> I ran small fft in PRIME95 for like 2 1/2 hours at x45 with 1.28.......... is that good?


What version, and is that 1.28vcore in bios?

Pretty good


----------



## BoredErica

"Good" is a vague term. Good as in, stable? No necessarily. Good as in on the right track? Sure.


----------



## Sykobabble

I am running 27.9.1 version of PRIME95. The vcore is 1.28 in the bios yes. what is stable an overnight? no problem will do that tomorrow maybe today but it sits at 80c, is that ok? i also ment good as in a good core. thanks for the replies im sure you are busy.


----------



## BoredErica

Yeah, run it overnight and no crash means you're quite stable. You're fine to run it overnight.


----------



## maynard14

Hi there, is it true that haswell 4770k oc better than 4670k?

im planning to buy either 4670k or 4770k but what i really care is which one is better overclocker,

im upgrading my it 3570k oc crap of 4.4 ghz 1.330 volts

hopefully this time i can go up to 4.6 ghz


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maynard14*
> 
> Hi there, is it true that haswell 4770k oc better than 4670k?
> 
> im planning to buy either 4670k or 4770k but what i really care is which one is better overclocker,
> 
> im upgrading my it 3570k oc crap of 4.4 ghz 1.330 volts
> 
> hopefully this time i can go up to 4.6 ghz


A guy posted a thread with stats. 4770k and 4670k need about the same volts for same clock. If you leave Hyperthreading on and don't delid, you will likely have to fall 100-200mhz to match thermals, because what takes you to 80c on 4670k will take you to like 92 on 4770k because of the extra work done by hyperthreading if it's enabled

In about three weeks, we'll have the z97-only Haswell refresh K cpu's replacing the 4670k and 4770k. If you want to upgrade before Skylake (late 2015 likely, new socket, ddr4) then that's a decent time to do it.


----------



## maynard14

i see, about a month for the haswell refresh K version,, hmmm man its tempting to buy a old haswell right now coz i dont have a pc, my z77 board is damage by h100i so im bored..

and i didnt know about the hyperthreading thing it will make much more temp than the i5, thank you for the info

hope the new refresh haswell overclocks much better than the last gen


----------



## Cyro999

I'm expecting a 10c temp drop and no change to overclocking. If i'm wrong, yay - but i came into the tech scene to meet Bulldozer and Ivy Bridge and then Haswell, so i don't have much crazy optimism in me any more

Is less than a month, it's ~22 days, so worth the wait IMO


----------



## maynard14

thank you so much for the infos







i really appreciate it and i didnt know that K haswell refresh will be release this year. But my problem is that i live here in the Philippines so think is more than 22 days coz we are always late here for the release of a new tech or pc parts haha. But if i cant wait ill just go with 4670k and i hope it will be a good overclocker, so i think there is no particular batch that is good for overclocking 4670k? sorry if this question has been answered already


----------



## angelotti

...


----------



## Sykobabble

ok im wondering now if i have a bad PSU. its brand new and this is it http://www.frys.com/product/7723568. ive ran PRIME95 three separate times for over two hours but shut them down due to me leaving or just seeing if i can bring Volts down. maybe i coulda went longer i dont know. but now when i go for more testing today i get more random shut downs NO BLUE SCREEN. this was happening to me earlier in my start on overclocking. Volt raise or PSU?


----------



## GeneO

Well you might have got a bad sample. In general and in the recent past, a number of the Thermaltake PSU have produced poor results. However, the one you linked to appears to fare much better than some 750W thermaltake predecessors:

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Thermaltake/Smart_M_750W/10.html

the maker of the PSU is Channel Well Technology, who yield mixed results, but not sub-par.


----------



## GeneO

Oops, I looked at the modular series review, that is actually better than the no-modular P series, my bad. I don't think the non-modular fares well and I don't see it on any Haswell compatibility list (for C6/C7). Try explicitly disabling C6/C7 in BIOS.

Personally I am not a big fan of any Thermaltake PSU.


----------



## Sykobabble

LOL i just realized that i had the non modular a while ago and actually was able to return and get the modular model. when i had originally bought it i thought i was gettting the "M" series and accidentally got the "P' all good now but still getting a random restart on PRIME95 Small FFT. dunno maybe i will up voltage now but im already at 83 max at one core







:


----------



## Sykobabble

OH yes and the "P" series DOES support Haswell processors low power states, it says "Haswell Ready" on the box


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> - Mostly, they both OC the same (voltage per multiplier). The extra voltage required for HT is very small, the temps will go higher but only when HT is used and based on the "task at hand" (load plus complexity of the task). Probably not more than 8-10°C for a ~ 45multi.


I'd call it ~7-13c depending on the temp of the chip. I can easily see 67 vs 77.. but then again 55 vs 63 and 82 vs 95 is expected too, for examples. Typically, 10c is about a good approximate number


----------



## NoobOCerz

Iv'e got a bit of a problem. when i overclock my i5 4670k to 45 and set the Vcore to 1.2v i also set the cache ratio to 34 also set the cache voltage to 1.2 and the eventual input voltage to 1.7. the problem when i start stress testing using prime 95 v28.9 the temp spikes up from 63 max temp to 79 max temp and after 1min it BSOD.. Do i need to change my Vcore to attain stability?what do i need to do?plz help me.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoobOCerz*
> 
> Iv'e got a bit of a problem. when i overclock my i5 4670k to 45 and set the Vcore to 1.2v i also set the cache ratio to 34 also set the cache voltage to 1.2 and the eventual input voltage to 1.7. the problem when i start stress testing using prime 95 v28.9 the temp spikes up from 63 max temp to 79 max temp and after 1min it BSOD.. Do i need to change my Vcore to attain stability?what do i need to do?plz help me.


Try a custom blend with minimum and maximum FFT size of 1344k. Temperatures should be pretty low with those settings but it will still be effective in finding instabilities. But in any case, you are not stable against prime95/AVX instructions.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoobOCerz*
> 
> Iv'e got a bit of a problem. when i overclock my i5 4670k to 45 and set the Vcore to 1.2v i also set the cache ratio to 34 also set the cache voltage to 1.2 and the eventual input voltage to 1.7. the problem when i start stress testing using prime 95 v28.9 the temp spikes up from 63 max temp to 79 max temp and after 1min it BSOD.. Do i need to change my Vcore to attain stability?what do i need to do?plz help me.


1.2v and x45 stable is very rare. So yeah, you need more Vcore.


----------



## NoobOCerz

and if i get stable at let say 1.25v. Can i ramp up my core multiplier to 46?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoobOCerz*
> 
> and if i get stable at let say 1.25v. Can i ramp up my core multiplier to 46?


Sure. If you are stable, that is. Only one way to find out.


----------



## Cyro999

Also 1.7 input voltage is low. Start out at 1.8 with level 6 LLC, you might need 1.9 by like 1.3-something vcore


----------



## NoobOCerz

Thanks..@Darkwizzie ill ask questions again if i meet a problem..


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

Can't find where to fix pci to 100MHz on msi g45 gaming mobo, for testing purpose i've set fsb to 114MHz (1.25 * 100 * 91% or something like that) and on HWInfo i see pcie is at 91MHz.
Thanks.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ConnorMcLeod*
> 
> Can't find where to fix pci to 100MHz on msi g45 gaming mobo, for testing purpose i've set fsb to 114MHz (1.25 * 100 * 91% or something like that) and on HWInfo i see pcie is at 91MHz.
> Thanks.


You can only adjust the bclk to other clock (forgot what it's called) ratio. If you set it to 1.25:1, they'll be at 125mhz/100mhz. If you lower by 10%, then it'd be ~112.5mhz and 90mhz.

You should really stick within +- a few % of 100 for the base base clock (so thus a few % of 125 or 166.7) and there's probably little reason to deviate from 100


----------



## davidkozat

I love overclockers.co.uk, just called them to returning the core i5 4670k and buying a core i7 4770k, with not problem. Hopefully better batch and overclock..


----------



## Sykobabble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> Try a custom blend with minimum and maximum FFT size of 1344k. Temperatures should be pretty low with those settings but it will still be effective in finding instabilities. But in any case, you are not stable against prime95/AVX instructions.


Is this a way to test stability without temps? ive been running this now for (checks) 5 hours and watching a stream.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sykobabble*
> 
> Is this a way to test stability without temps? ive been running this now for (checks) 5 hours and watching a stream.


It's pretty effective. Prime 27.9 fft 1344 is harsher than x264 and version 28 if you want to run it is one of the hardest tests out there to pass in terms of vcore


----------



## Sykobabble

i think i have V27.9 does that sound right? so if im blend testing right now and watching a live stream as well i must be good huh?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sykobabble*
> 
> i think i have V27.9 does that sound right? so if im blend testing right now and watching a live stream as well i must be good huh?


Blend (which uses all fft sizes) is hotter than 1344 - 1344 by a significant margin, and 1344 - 1344 is already a harder vcore check than x264


----------



## Sykobabble

well i ment im doing blend with the 1344 fft


----------



## bloodysummer

Hi,

Im new to haswell and this is my first time to try overclocking it starting with 4.2Ghz


Im using OCCT @Large data sheets, CAn anyone suggest other way or much better way to stresstest this without reaching too high temps.

Thanks!


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sykobabble*
> 
> Is this a way to test stability without temps? ive been running this now for (checks) 5 hours and watching a stream.


You get prime there will be temp issue. Anything Prime related.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloodysummer*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Im new to haswell and this is my first time to try overclocking it starting with 4.2Ghz
> 
> 
> Im using OCCT @Large data sheets, CAn anyone suggest other way or much better way to stresstest this without reaching too high temps.
> 
> Thanks!


Thread suggests x264. First page, click on stress testing section and there's a link for download.


----------



## Sykobabble

im not concerned about temps (except 95C!!) i was just asking if this is like a different way to test for stability. im at about 60c and under with the 1344 set and running blend. thanks all


----------



## BoredErica

It's supposed to be a more stressful setting for Prime95. But the version number of Prime has a larger impact on stress and temps than the settings you put.

If temps are not a problem, yes, you can use 27.9 Prime 1344 fft. For now you're not in danger of hitting 95C so no problem.


----------



## Sykobabble

i been running this all day. should i try the next multi?


----------



## BoredErica

Overnight run I call stable. Just keep going.


----------



## Sykobabble

ok well i started at 9am today (central) and its now 4pm. alrighty!!!!!!


----------



## NoobOCerz

Hi again.i just want to know what is the recommended running time of prime 95 when stress testing.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Overnight run I call stable. Just keep going.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoobOCerz*
> 
> Hi again.i just want to know what is the recommended running time of prime 95 when stress testing.


----------



## Sykobabble

lol


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sykobabble*
> 
> Is this a way to test stability without temps? ive been running this now for (checks) 5 hours and watching a stream.


Yes, I can be stable hours on other things but only minutes on P95 v28.5 1344k. My temps are below 70 running these tests (and I am on air) at 4.3 - 4..4 GHz.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sykobabble*
> 
> ok well i started at 9am today (central) and its now 4pm. alrighty!!!!!!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sykobabble*
> 
> i been running this all day. should i try the next multi?












I would also try v28.5 of p95:

http://www.mersenneforum.org/showthread.php?t=19182


----------



## Sykobabble

ok so v28.5 is a "stronger' test?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sykobabble*
> 
> ok so v28.5 is a "stronger' test?


It's a ridiculous test that is super hot and stressful. It's a tool that exists but make sure you actually need it, unless you're running it for fun. Look at the chart on the first page (under stress test section).


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sykobabble*
> 
> ok so v28.5 is a "stronger' test?


No it is not ridiculous. Run it at 1344L FFT and it is not hot as I posted earlier.

It can reveal instabilities (particularly floating point), faster than any other test.

Running that version with small Fourier transforms will generate 100c+ temps though.

Personally I run 28.5 FFT 1344L custom blend for 2 hours and x264 and Realbench for 4-6 hours.

-


----------



## Sykobabble

um yea i fail in .00000000003 seconds......... what does that mean "i actually need it"? I ran 27.9 for almost 10 hours(decided to try 28.5) while also downloading watching a stream and surfing and whatever else. I want to go to the next multi!!!!!


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> No it is not ridiculous. Run it at 1344L FFT and it is not hot.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sykobabble*
> 
> um yea i fail in .00000000003 seconds......... what does that mean "i actually need it"? I ran 27.9 for almost 10 hours(decided to try 28.5) while also downloading watching a stream and surfing and whatever else. I want to go to the next multi!!!!!


Nothing to stop you


----------



## Sykobabble

28.5 stopped me!!!!!!!!!!!!! Whats floating point? slang lol?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sykobabble*
> 
> um yea i fail in .00000000003 seconds......... what does that mean "i actually need it"? I ran 27.9 for almost 10 hours(decided to try 28.5) while also downloading watching a stream and surfing and whatever else. I want to go to the next multi!!!!!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> No it is not ridiculous. Run it at 1344L FFT and it is not hot as I posted earlier.
> 
> It can reveal instabilities (particularly floating point), faster than any other test.
> 
> Running that version with small Fourier transforms will generate 100c+ temps though.
> 
> -


If I invent a new software that will crash any CPU for instability, will you stop overclocking altogether because you fail a test? [General statement to think about.] The real question we're looking for here is whether a level of stress is warranted. Unless 28.4 is vastly different in behavior than 27.9, small vs large ffts makes little temperature difference.

You don't even need Prime at all to declare stability, just x264 alone. But yes, you could use beta Prime to try to quickly crash the computer to see if it's super stable. But if you crash it's hard to figure out whether your computer is normal usage stable but crashes on beta prime or not normal usage stable. If we're going to run beta Prime from start to finish and not finish an overclock until it passes with flying colors, this will make overclocking much more difficult. I guess we could try to record how long it takes on average to crash on beta prime and use that as a marker for whether a computer is normal usage stable, but by then we might as well just use 27.9.

I could test your idea, that beta prime has a huge temperature swing depending on ffts size compared to 27.9 Prime. I did only test small ffts on 28.4. I doubt it'd make a difference but testing it shouldn't take too long.


----------



## GeneO

Then again if all you do is encode the same video over and over again, x264 is a good stress test.

As I said, 1344L FFT on 28.5 doesn't raise the temp very high but does uncover instabilities quicker than most other tests.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> Then again if all you do is encode the same video over and over again, x264 is a good stress test.
> 
> As I said, 1344L FFT on 28.5 doesn't raise the temp very high but does uncover instabilities quicker than most other tests.


The problem is if it crashes settings that are stable on every other stress test. Consider this: My 4.3ghz test settings survived Linpack on max memory usage and every single other stress test that exists EXCEPT beta Prime. So if we crash beta Prime what does this tell us? Nothing, really. Doesn't tell us if the setting is stable or unstable to normal constant use. x264 is a fine test for people who don't encode all day, you and I know that. In overclocking when you're doing a fast and furious approach you limit your possible voltage values.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> Then again if all you do is encode the same video over and over again, x264 is a good stress test.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> The problem is if it crashes settings that are stable on every other stress test. Consider this: My 4.3ghz test settings survived Linpack on max memory usage and every single other stress test that exists EXCEPT beta Prime. So if we crash beta Prime what does this tell us? Nothing, really. Doesn't tell us if the setting is stable or unstable to normal constant use. x264 is a fine test for people who don't encode all day, you and I know that. In overclocking when you're doing a fast and furious approach you limit your possible voltage values.


Passing just x264 tells you nothing, really.


----------



## Sykobabble

i see what darkwizzle has said. i ran all day as well as other tests in PRIME95 and in 28.5 i failed instantly. what am i even going to change now? more voltage yea right...







im tackin on the next multi that test seems ridic.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> Passing just x264 tells you nothing, really.


Tell that to all the people on the chart that rely on x264. You can always reinforce the test by running the test twice as long if you so desire.

Pass x264 overnight and crashing in normal use? Now that's rare.

'Nothing' is greatly exaggerated.


----------



## GeneO

From your statement:
"t's a ridiculous test that is super hot and stressful. It's a tool that exists but make sure you actually need it, unless you're running it for fun. Look at the chart on the first page (under stress test section)."

Which is patently false and misquoted me. I said running 28.5 with 1344L does not run hot and that is true. You deliberately took this statement out of context and made a false statement.

Quote:


> Here you're making an argument that using 28.5 saves time. It is very possible to be stable without 28.5 Prime. The worst case is that a person passes x264 overnight and then crashes in a game. Even if that happens, that only means we can use the game to adjust the overclock. It's a matter of saving time and having a more limited range of Vcore values versus taking more time. We have to consider how many people pass x264 overnight and crash in a game compared to how many do not. You can call my memory bad (and it kindda is), but I don't recall an instance of a game crashing after x264 is passed overnight.


You have proof that is the worst case? You have had crashes that you have been attributing to possibly to degredation. How do you know?
Quote:


> I can do the 28.5 testing right now to check the temps.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> From your statement:
> "t's a ridiculous test that is super hot and stressful. It's a tool that exists but make sure you actually need it, unless you're running it for fun. Look at the chart on the first page (under stress test section)."
> 
> Which is patently false and misquoted me. I said running 28.5 with 1344L does not run hot and that is true. You deliberately took this statement out of context and made a false statement.
> 
> I never said any such thing. If you are going to start a statement with "so you said", make sure you quote me and don't make up words and put them in my mouth.
> You have proof that is the worst case? You have had crashes that you have been attributing to possibly to degredation. How do you know?


What's a worse case than crashing in a game? A cpu blowing up? What are you trying to prove by challenging my statement that the worst case is bsoding in a game? Now you're just trying to challenge every point I bring up for the sake of it even when it's irrelevant to anything.

I didn't make up words, I copied and pasted your post. I know my crashes were due to degradation because I ran 100% load 24/7 logging hundreds and hundreds of hours with chess. But the real reason why I know is because I did very careful tests and logged how long it took to Bsod (if at all) at x264. If I can pass x264 overnight or for hours on end and then months later I average 30-60 seconds until Bsod I know automatically something has changed. I did 5 runs til' bsod per setting change as I upped the input voltage, and I did this 4 times. Months later what I did was I ran x264 until bsod 15 times and logged time until Bsod. The numbers were nothing alike. We're not talking statistical variance here. We're talking hours to less than a minute with a few outliers down to <30 seconds. The longest time I went without Bsod months later was many times shorter than the shortest time until bsod at the start. I was testing high input voltage and Vcore and running it under heavy load, this wasn't THAT surprising.

Dropped 1 multiplier and I'm safe. (I hope.)

Are you trying to start an argument?

I'm trying to get Prime 28.5 1344L setup up, give me some time. I noted that I will try to do that. Not sure why you take so much pains to criticize something I said I'll get to in just a moment.


----------



## BoredErica

I've tested Prime 28.5 in 1344 vs Prime 27.9 Blend. It looks like in terms of temperatures, you are right and I am wrong.

Prime95 28.5 Blend [Too hot]

Prime95 28.5 1344 81C

Prime95 27.9 Blend 79C.

Prime 27.9 1344 76C

It seems that 1344 is a cooler setting than the possible default modes, especially small ffts and even blend or large ffts. For a frame of reference, x264 ran ~68C. So in terms of temps, ok, I cannot debate 27.9 blend vs 28.5 1344 having a huge temp difference. I may need to double check my old temperature readings to make sure everything is in order. Unfortunately this will take hours to do and I'm not sure most people care.

I still feel that Prime28.5 1344 is overkill though. I *can* note it as an option on the guide itself but listing the caveats.

I think with either Prime or x264 there are people posting saying they pass the test but crash in some game. This occurs with Prime as well as x264, what I'm curious about is how often it happens for either stress test, and whether it happens too often to recommend a certain stress test.


----------



## Sykobabble

Thanks guys for the help im at a 46x multi with a 1.33 vCore still under or around 60c running the 1344 recommendation on Prime 27.9. i will be running this all night. will report back tomorrow.


----------



## blackhole2013

I could probably do 4.8 at 1.375 v but then I have to run my h80 fans on high and its noisy and I like quiet so I run them on low and you can barely hear them at 4.6 not to mention how great these 4670k
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sykobabble*
> 
> Thanks guys for the help im at a 46x multi with a 1.33 vCore still under or around 60c running the 1344 recommendation on Prime 27.9. i will be running this all night. will report back tomorrow.


sounds great I can do 4.6 with my 4670k at 1.3 volts with ram at 2933 I just love how much you can OC ram with these chips


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sykobabble*
> 
> um yea i fail in .00000000003 seconds......... what does that mean "i actually need it"? I ran 27.9 for almost 10 hours(decided to try 28.5) while also downloading watching a stream and surfing and whatever else. I want to go to the next multi!!!!!


28.5 fft 1344 is harder than 27.9 fft 1344 which is harder than x264. You can make do with any of them if you're tweaking settings (overnight x264 +0.02vcore i don't think i've seen vcore fail yet outside of prime etc)

Hardest and most solid test is probably Prime v28.5 blend with all fft's (not setting 1344-1344), using for example 7000MB of RAM if you're on an 8GB system, for >24hrs - if you are that type of person


----------



## angelotti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Hardest and most solid test is probably Prime v28.5 blend with all fft's (not setting 1344-1344), using for example 7000MB of RAM if you're on an 8GB system, for >24hrs - if you are that type of person


That would be the best way to check for stability, considering all the currently available stress tests.

Of course, this might require choosing between a lower OC under that exact scenario and higher OC under x264.
For example, choosing between:
4.4GHz at 1.35V stable under the above scenario, or
4.6GHz at 1.35V stable under x264 (which should cover most current apps/games)

It's a matter of choice. I would go for the first one if temps are not an issue.

If you go for x264, then it might be necessary to re-test 6-12 months down the road *with up-to-date x264 binaries*, when games/apps that are design to take full advantage of avx2/fma3/BM's are released.


----------



## Sykobabble

fail.......going to 1.35


----------



## phazer11

Ok so, I have a full watercooling loop and the only thing on it is the CPU. Now, I've tried several things and I get the same temperatures (and results at around the same time ~17.5-19 minutes into a Prime blend in v27.9) the voltages I'm using for the CPU are Manual 1.25v for 4.2Ghz and I can go all the way up to 4.6Ghz (could probably go further if I delidded, but temps the way the are I didn't see the point trying) the problem is around that time period I mentioned the core temps start reaching the 90's C range and start throttling.

I've pretty much got the voltages to where they need to be (1.850 Eventual Input Voltage, etc) I think since I haven't BSOD in quite a while (like 36 hours) but I'm not haivng much luck getting through Prime in any kind of sense. I know x264 is recommended, but can anyone think of anything that I might could try, my system specs are in the signature (the one being shown)?


----------



## Sykobabble

been doing some reading, but what is a "safe voltage" for a 4670k. thanks

EDIT: Let me reword that, what is safe MAX voltage


----------



## mk16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sykobabble*
> 
> been doing some reading, but what is a "safe voltage" for a 4670k. thanks
> 
> EDIT: Let me reword that, what is safe MAX voltage


from what i remember its1.45 safe max 1.5 absolute max you should use for air or water cooling, you can go higher but only when doing extreme overclocking


----------



## bloodysummer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> You get prime there will be temp issue. Anything Prime related.
> Thread suggests x264. First page, click on stress testing section and there's a link for download.


Thanks DArkwizzie! Ill be submitting my oc if i got them stable







Planning at least 4.5Ghz.


----------



## Sykobabble

Im not concerned about temps. im wondering if i need to can i go higher just to get a clock speed. does the voltage hurt as much as the heat?


----------



## angelotti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sykobabble*
> 
> Im not concerned about temps. im wondering if i need to can i go higher just to get a clock speed. does the voltage hurt as much as the heat?


It does hurt more, but not as much as they hurt together! ..this has been discussed at some length before (in this thread).


----------



## Sempre

From what i understand, its heat that damages the chip, not to voltage. The voltage allows more load(current?) on the cpu therfore raising the temperature which may damage the chip if its way above the max limit. Thats why we see LN2 overclockers with high voltages but lower temps and nothing goes wrong because they achieve ridiculously low temps. Correct me if im wrong since im not an expert on the subject.


----------



## mk16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sykobabble*
> 
> Im not concerned about temps. im wondering if i need to can i go higher just to get a clock speed. does the voltage hurt as much as the heat?


my post wasnt about heat out-put, its what is posted in sin0822's gigabytez87 thread
the max for air is 1.45v max for dice is 1.6 and ln2 is 1.8+


----------



## Cyro999

Voltage is dangerous, but volts + heat is silly.

If you're booting at 1.6-1.7v you can kill chip unless using ln2 etc

anyone pushing significantly over 1.4 24/7 is probably willing to take degradation or replace a chip if neccesary, but it seems to be soooooomewhat ok from what i have seen - just a bit daring


----------



## Sykobabble

im booting in a 1.40 with a x47 multi and i dont seem too hot..........


----------



## Mysterion90

@stress testing discussion

A Prime95 27.9 full custom run is actually the hardest to pass stress test. The full custom run takes about 21h and goes:
Large fft -- small fft -- large fft -- small fft and so on
So it constantly changes between maximum heat and maximum load which is very stressful.
I believe that no games or apps currently available use the fma3 instructions so as of now testing with Prime95 28.5 is pointless.
But you can expect that you will need up to 50mV more than your 27.9 stable vcore

Now it is debatable if you really need to do that to have a stable setting for normal use but I have found that passing the 1344k fft in Prime95 (which is actually specifically for testing vcore) is not enough to be game stable which is also true for x264

But on the other hand, nothing can garantee 100% stability


----------



## Sykobabble

ran for over 3 hours today of 1344 27.9v PRIME95. I have a 1.40 vCore and a 47 multi does that mean im testing voltage at the core for stability. honestly im trying for a 5Ghz core.


----------



## Mysterion90

As I said the 1344k ffts are for testing the needed vcore. If you pass 1344k for at least 1.5h you are very lilkely close to the minimum vcore needed. But passing doesn't mean you are stable, it could be that your vinput or cache voltage is too low.


----------



## Sykobabble

cache is stock and auto, input is 2


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angelotti*
> 
> It does hurt more, but not as much as they hurt together! ..this has been discussed at some length before (in this thread).


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sempre*
> 
> From what i understand, its heat that damages the chip, not to voltage. The voltage allows more load(current?) on the cpu therfore raising the temperature which may damage the chip if its way above the max limit. Thats why we see LN2 overclockers with high voltages but lower temps and nothing goes wrong because they achieve ridiculously low temps. Correct me if im wrong since im not an expert on the subject.


I feel that voltage is just as dangerous as heat, but often more silent of a villain than it might seem at first. I'm no electrical engineer but I think of it like this: You give more power to a light bulb than was designed, it will shine brighter. You give it even more, it blows out. And even though the bulb shines brighter, it's not that good for the bulb. Everything has a finite period of time in which it can be used for sure, even at stock. It's just whether the decrease in the lifespan of the CPU is large enough for you to ever notice. That's due in part to multiple things like how often you use your CPU. As I've said in the past, I subject my CPU to neverending full load. And too high of a heat can help accelerate problems with the CPU.

I can't exactly get scientific data though, on degradation because the only way to be sure is to purposefully kill 10+ chips for data. And I'm not going to do that. So we're all going off of our opinions to varying extents.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysterion90*
> 
> @stress testing discussion
> 
> A Prime95 27.9 full custom run is actually the hardest to pass stress test. The full custom run takes about 21h and goes:
> Large fft -- small fft -- large fft -- small fft and so on
> So it constantly changes between maximum heat and maximum load which is very stressful.
> I believe that no games or apps currently available use the fma3 instructions so as of now testing with Prime95 28.5 is pointless.
> But you can expect that you will need up to 50mV more than your 27.9 stable vcore
> 
> Now it is debatable if you really need to do that to have a stable setting for normal use but I have found that passing the 1344k fft in Prime95 (which is actually specifically for testing vcore) is not enough to be game stable which is also true for x264
> 
> But on the other hand, nothing can garantee 100% stability


Well you kind of contradicted yourself there - 28.5 is more stressful than 27.9 therefore 28.5 is the hardest to pass stress test.







I think usage of 28.5 is more justifiable than usage of Linpack though. Linpack is hotter than Prime 28.5 and seems to stress LESS.


----------



## Sykobabble

so if i get to 5Ghz and run overnight can i be on the list even if i only want to and WILL run at x45 1.29?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sykobabble*
> 
> so if i get to 5Ghz and run overnight can i be on the list even if i only want to and WILL run at x45 1.29?


I guess? But that's... try not to do that. This isn't a competition to see who gets higher overclocks. We're trying to make statistics that people find useful.

On the other hand it's very, very unlikely you'll be stable overnight 5ghz. Such prominent overclocks are looked at more closely.


----------



## Sykobabble

lol i totally turned it into a competition.....im trying to do it just to do it i guess then

Also what is it that makes a 5Gig clock so difficult, the quality of the chip or hardware restriction or even the chip in general like it just wont do it?


----------



## phazer11

What makes 5Ghz so difficult is primarily the quality of the chip and your cooling. Ivy Bridge and Haswell especially complicate the issue because of the gap between the IHS and the underside of the cap on the CPU (the part you see your serial number and all on) where there is no TIM only air, this is mainly because air is such a *bad* conductor of energy. Then there is the fact that only a handful of Haswell CPUs will go to even 4.7 GHz or 4.8 GHz on air/water with sane voltages let alone any higher.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sempre*
> 
> From what i understand, its heat that damages the chip, not to voltage. The voltage allows more load(current?) on the cpu therfore raising the temperature which may damage the chip if its way above the max limit. Thats why we see LN2 overclockers with high voltages but lower temps and nothing goes wrong because they achieve ridiculously low temps. Correct me if im wrong since im not an expert on the subject.


Both temperature and current density contribute to electromigration, and current density not just because it raises temperature. The effect depends quadratically on current density, but exponentially on temperature. Electromigration results from the atoms in the conductor being knocked out of the conductor lattice by the electrons in the current flowing through it. Temperature affects how easily the conductor atoms can be knocked loose. At very low temperatures, the atoms are frozen into the lattice and are hard to knock out. At higher temps, the atoms are easier to knock out because they have thermal (vibrational) energy. With current density, the more electrons that are flowing and the higher their energy, the higher the probability they will knock an atom out.

The result is damaged conductors over time that either short, or no longer conduct.


----------



## Mysterion90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I feel that voltage is just as dangerous as heat, but often more silent of a villain than it might seem at first. I'm no electrical engineer but I think of it like this: You give more power to a light bulb than was designed, it will shine brighter. You give it even more, it blows out. And even though the bulb shines brighter, it's not that good for the bulb. Everything has a finite period of time in which it can be used for sure, even at stock. It's just whether the decrease in the lifespan of the CPU is large enough for you to ever notice. That's due in part to multiple things like how often you use your CPU. As I've said in the past, I subject my CPU to neverending full load. And too high of a heat can help accelerate problems with the CPU.
> 
> I can't exactly get scientific data though, on degradation because the only way to be sure is to purposefully kill 10+ chips for data. And I'm not going to do that. So we're all going off of our opinions to varying extents.
> 
> Well you kind of contradicted yourself there - 28.5 is more stressful than 27.9 therefore 28.5 is the hardest to pass stress test.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think usage of 28.5 is more justifiable than usage of Linpack though. Linpack is hotter than Prime 28.5 and seems to stress LESS.


Well you got me









I meant 27.9 is the most stressful somewhat reasonable stress test. 28.5 is currently just nonsense.

What exactly are you reffering to when talking about linpack?

Voltage alone can apparently kill CPUs, I always thought is the combination of heat and volts that kills but on another forum a guy accidently put 1.9v vcore instead of 1.09v on his i7-3770k and it instantly died.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysterion90*
> 
> Well you got me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I meant 27.9 is the most stressful somewhat reasonable stress test. 28.5 is currently just nonsense.
> 
> What exactly are you reffering to when talking about linpack?
> 
> Voltage alone can apparebtly kill CPUs, I always though tot is the combination of heat and volts that kills but in another forum a guy accidently put 1.9v vcore instead of 1.09v on his i7-3770k and it instantly died.


That's ouch, the mobo doesn't have some sort of protection against that?

Linpack is an Intel provided benchmark that happens to be the hottest stress test I've ever tested if the settings are set in the right way. GeneO made a case for using 28.5, a case that can kindda, sorta-ish be argued. But with Linpack there's no real purpose to use it for stresstesting as 28.5 is more stressful while being less hot.

A comparison is that, at 1.25v Linpack pushed the CPU past 95C whereas at 1.5v chess was only starting to push 90+C reliably after a minute or two.


----------



## Mysterion90

No, the motherboards don't have protection against overvoltage. Mine just says "not recommended voltage" when I set anything above 1.3v
But I guess this is what you get with the freedom the motherboard manufacters give us.

I have tried Linx and the temps were about the same as with 27.9 4k fft both gave me about 80C at 1.328v allthough my 4770k is delid.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysterion90*
> 
> Well you got me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I meant 27.9 is the most stressful somewhat reasonable stress test. 28.5 is currently just nonsense.
> 
> What exactly are you reffering to when talking about linpack?
> 
> Voltage alone can apparently kill CPUs, I always thought is the combination of heat and volts that kills but on another forum a guy accidently put 1.9v vcore instead of 1.09v on his i7-3770k and it instantly died.


That is a different failure mechanism from electromigration. The latter degrades the processor over time until it fails.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *Mysterion90*
> 
> No, the motherboards don't have protection against overvoltage. Mine just says "not recommended voltage" when I set anything above 1.3v
> But I guess this is what you get with the freedom the motherboard manufacters give us.
> 
> I have tried Linx and the temps were about the same as with 27.9 4k fft both gave me about 80C at 1.328v allthough my 4770k is delid.


Linpack is much worse than Linx.


----------



## Mysterion90

Is that the "correct" linpack test?

https://software.intel.com/en-us/articles/intel-math-kernel-library-linpack-download

If not can you please post a link?

I'm curious why linpack is hotter than Linx because Linx uses the linpack library?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysterion90*
> 
> Is that the "correct" linpack test?
> 
> https://software.intel.com/en-us/articles/intel-math-kernel-library-linpack-download
> 
> If not can you please post a link?
> 
> I'm curious why linpack is hotter than Linx because Linx uses the linpack library?


Because Linpack is Linx updated, using AVX2 in all manner of ways all over the walls squirting everywhere trying to get a faster speed.

https://github.com/sanekgusev/LinX-old/releases/tag/0.6.5

I think that works. You can update the math logic from Intel but I didn't experience significant differences in temps when I did so. Higher memory usage = higher temps, so look at your temps when running this for safety.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> That's ouch, the mobo doesn't have some sort of protection against that?


Asus boards have an extreme oc voltage box to check or uncheck in bios. It is suppose to only been enabled when using ln2.
It doesnt say at what vcore it needs to be enabled though. But it does talk about vcore over voltage protection in the bios explanation.


----------



## NoobOCerz

Hi again

When i boot up my pc, it shut down a second or so and then it boots up again and continues to the os.. Is this normal when overclocking? Off the record i followed all the instructions that is given in this said thread..


----------



## mk16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoobOCerz*
> 
> Hi again
> 
> When i boot up my pc, it shut down a second or so and then it boots up again and continues to the os.. Is this normal when overclocking? Off the record i followed all the instructions that is given in this said thread..


so you shut down your pc, it shuts down and then reboots itself?
sounds like the wake on lan problem i had when i used linux on my ud4h.

is your board a gigabyte ?


----------



## NoobOCerz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mk16*
> 
> so you shut down your pc, it shuts down and then reboots itself?
> sounds like the wake on lan problem i had when i used linux on my ud4h.
> 
> is your board a gigabyte ?


I mean, it boots two times and after that it goes its normal boot to OS..

My board is ASUS


----------



## mk16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoobOCerz*
> 
> I mean, it boots two times and after that it goes its normal boot to OS..
> 
> My board is ASUS


what is your current oc
voltage, multi, all that. kinda sounds like you have some instability.


----------



## NoobOCerz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mk16*
> 
> what is your current oc
> voltage, multi, all that. kinda sounds like you have some instability.


OC 4.5, CPU voltage 1.25, uncore multi 34, uncore voltage 1.2 VCCIN 1.85, C states enabled, max temps about 75-77.
thats my current oc.. I run prime 95 14 hrs for stabilty so thats its stable..


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoobOCerz*
> 
> I mean, it boots two times and after that it goes its normal boot to OS..
> 
> My board is ASUS


If it does this after a cold boot (booting after PSU has been off), then yes it is normal if you have the Asmedia SATA controller disabled in BIOS.

http://www.asus.com/support/FAQ/1006789/


----------



## Sempre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> Both temperature and current density contribute to electromigration, and current density not just because it raises temperature. The effect depends quadratically on current density, but exponentially on temperature. Electromigration results from the atoms in the conductor being knocked out of the conductor lattice by the electrons in the current flowing through it. Temperature affects how easily the conductor atoms can be knocked loose. At very low temperatures, the atoms are frozen into the lattice and are hard to knock out. At higher temps, the atoms are easier to knock out because they have thermal (vibrational) energy. With current density, the more electrons that are flowing and the higher their energy, the higher the probability they will knock an atom out.
> 
> The result is damaged conductors over time that either short, or no longer conduct.


So we can say that the main culprit here is the current, and it affects the chip depending on the temperature.


----------



## Sykobabble

See now i just dont get this and i know we have spoke on it before. im at a 1.42 vCore and i get a VID of around the same in HWinfo. problem is im gettting a VCORE reading of 1.44 and it even bounces back and forth between 1.456!!


----------



## HeyBear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sykobabble*
> 
> See now i just dont get this and i know we have spoke on it before. im at a 1.42 vCore and i get a VID of around the same in HWinfo. problem is im gettting a VCORE reading of 1.44 and it even bounces back and forth between 1.456!!


You're not alone and it's not odd behaviour. There's a little bit about it in the original post:

*CPU VID vs Vcore*
_Finally please note, there are multiple reports of people having a higher Vcore than VID even under non-synthetic loads but the extra voltage is relatively small. Just be careful and monitor voltages closely. As your VID increases the extra voltage drawn in from a regular non-synthetic load increases._

I've noticed there seems to be set vcore amounts that my motherboard can supply, whatever the VID I set in the bios, it will change to the next predefined vcore, haven't done extensive tests to check that though.


----------



## Sykobabble

ok ok sometimes its just scary!!!!!!


----------



## HeyBear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sykobabble*
> 
> ok ok sometimes its just scary!!!!!!


As long as you have set the voltage to override rather than adaptive, the increases should be minor whatever the task your throwing it's way.

I was testing one yesterday. VID at 1.392 I think it was, vcore was at 1.408 with occasional jumps to 1.416. When I up the VID to 1.400, it will go to 1.424.


----------



## TheHunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoobOCerz*
> 
> I mean, it boots two times and after that it goes its normal boot to OS..
> 
> My board is ASUS


you need more cpu current & higher LLC, both in DIGI+

set cpu current capability to ie 120% and leave LLC at auto.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeyBear*
> 
> You're not alone and it's not odd behaviour. There's a little bit about it in the original post:
> 
> *CPU VID vs Vcore*
> Finally please note, there are multiple reports of people having a higher Vcore than VID even under non-synthetic loads but the extra voltage is relatively small. Just be careful and monitor voltages closely. As your VID increases the extra voltage drawn in from a regular non-synthetic load increases.
> 
> I've noticed there seems to be set vcore amounts that my motherboard can supply, whatever the VID I set in the bios, it will change to the next predefined vcore, haven't done extensive tests to check that though.


Some suspect it's the voltage sensors not being precise.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Some suspect it's the voltage sensors not being precise.


Those set voltages are predifined in the cpu. The three 4670k I have had all had diffent voltage steps using the same mobo/rig.

It may be in the cpu micro code based off the vid or not but its definitely different from one to the next.


----------



## davidkozat

New chip, ditched the 4670k for a 4770k only £40 difference









This the Batch from Costa Rica



Lets see how it overclocks and if I won the silicon lottery.

Oh forgot I got the corsair returned and got the SeaSonic M12 II Evo PSU


----------



## bloodysummer

@darkwizzie

i downloaded x264, how do i use it?


----------



## bloodysummer

Oh i got it running







How many Loops do i have to run x264? which one should i run? 64 or 32bit?


----------



## BoredErica

If you're 64bit use 64bit if you're 32bit use 32bit.

How many loops depends on what you're trying to achieve. If you're trying to know if a setting is stable for long term use, pass an overnight's worth of loops, so set like 999, go to sleep, wake up, done.

...Unless you have abnormal sleep schedules, lol.


----------



## bloodysummer

Got bsod XD 4670k 4.5 @1.25v/ uncore is set to 34 and evertythng on auto (Voltage settings in on Override on my Asrock Mobo). ill try to bump it up a lil bit. its 4am here in the Philippines and its really hot (ambient) since iots summer time XD thats why i want a cool stress tester







One more question, which setting do i have to tweak to make my vcore go down when not in heavy load? my core clocks dropping down but my vcore stays at 1.250v.


----------



## HeyBear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloodysummer*
> 
> Oh i got it running
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many Loops do i have to run x264? which one should i run? 64 or 32bit?


It should be reducing when not under load. Which monitoring software are you using? It might just be your looking at the wrong value as most of them list quite a few different VID/vcore values.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysterion90*
> 
> No, the motherboards don't have protection against overvoltage. Mine just says "not recommended voltage" when I set anything above 1.3v
> But I guess this is what you get with the freedom the motherboard manufacters give us.
> 
> I have tried Linx and the temps were about the same as with 27.9 4k fft both gave me about 80C at 1.328v allthough my 4770k is delid.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Linpack is much worse than Linx.


Linx and IBT both use Linpack, but often outdated versions. The correct version can get about 210gflops @4ghz core+uncore with fast RAM or ~170 with slower RAM and maybe uncore down and is the highest power draw test available to my knowledge


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloodysummer*
> 
> Got bsod XD 4670k 4.5 @1.25v/ uncore is set to 34 and evertythng on auto (Voltage settings in on Override on my Asrock Mobo). ill try to bump it up a lil bit. its 4am here in the Philippines and its really hot (ambient) since iots summer time XD thats why i want a cool stress tester
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One more question, which setting do i have to tweak to make my vcore go down when not in heavy load? my core clocks dropping down but my vcore stays at 1.250v.


Depends on motherboard. Could be adaptive mode or Cstates or both. And of course, watch out, don't run Prime on adaptive, etc etc.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Some suspect it's the voltage sensors not being precise.


Those sensors can only show for example 1.256, 1.264, 1.272 and nothing in between - voltage does not run at those exact values 1000% of the time and snap between them, it's just an approximation


----------



## bloodysummer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeyBear*
> 
> It should be reducing when not under load. Which monitoring software are you using? It might just be your looking at the wrong value as most of them list quite a few different VID/vcore values.


Im using CPU-Z :/ i dont know why it stays at 1.250v


----------



## bloodysummer

HWmonitor and CPU-Z


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloodysummer*
> 
> 
> 
> HWmonitor and CPU-Z


Try Hwinfo (not hwmonitor) and cpu-z 1.64.0 instead of newer version, many programs show wrong sensors etc for Haswell. The Vcore sensor will not show 1.254, as far as i know, if it is the correct one - it would show 1.256 or ~1.248.

Put your windows power plan onto Balanced and then go into the bios and enable all of your c-states as well as EIST if that doesn't change anything for you


----------



## HeyBear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloodysummer*
> 
> 
> 
> HWmonitor and CPU-Z


I think CPU-Z can be a little temperamental with voltages, It's showing the correct one for me at the minute but I believe some people in this thread have had problems. If you take a look at HWM, the current cpu vcore is listed at the top, in the motherboard voltages section. The 1.254 value that you see just goes off what you set in the bios. It's listed as 0.944 in you screen shot which seems a bit high if your at idle, hopefully the min value has gone down since HWM has been running.


----------



## bloodysummer

I updated CPU-Z to the new one. It still shows 1.254v :/

I wanna try adaptive, do i have to put in same Voltage on what i did on Override?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloodysummer*
> 
> I updated CPU-Z to the new one. It still shows 1.254v :/
> 
> I wanna try adaptive, do i have to put in same Voltage on what i did on Override?


Yes.


----------



## angelotti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloodysummer*
> 
> I updated CPU-Z to the new one. It still shows 1.254v :/


Asrock Z87 lineup have no implementation for Vcore reading (as far as i have read on the net, not even for the premium boards).
The best you'll get is VID or half of VCCIN shown as Vcore (at least on some cpu-z and hwmonitor versions)


----------



## davidkozat

My system is still taking couple of minutes to shut down after the monitor goes to sleep, I got the new PSU installed, so am thinking it could be a HDD delaying it from fully powering down. Will test it by disabling it after I swap the CPU for the 4770k.


----------



## Alxx

With my Asrock Z87M OC formula I used "Asrock formula drive" to read Vcore, Vccin, Vring etc.

It is also available for some other Asrock Z87 Boards under the name of "Asrock A-Tuning utility".

It can be downloaded from from Asrocks website.

Looks like this:



CpuZ 1.64 and Hwinfo for Vcore worked for me too.


----------



## Vixo90

Hi. Thanks for a great guide, been reading it hardcore for 5-6 days and I feel really comfortable with overclocking now.

My story/progress (so far) with my 4670k:

I got 4.5 GHz stable with 1.240v and 1.9 CPU input voltage.

Increased multiplier to x46; started at 1.250v (1.9 input voltage), not near stable until i hit 1.300v, I played BF4 for 8 hours straight then I got error 101.

Tried increasing up to 1.315 but same thing, also no increase in stability.
Then I upped my CPU input voltage to 2.0, lowered vcore from 1.315> 1.300, ran Prime95 Blend test for 2 hours and I got a BSOD 124.

I think this is/was my most stable settings so far for 4.6 GHz.

So how do I progress, it must've been my CPU input voltage being to low for 1.300+ v? Since I gotten so much more stability,

Should I keep CPU input voltage on 2.0 and keep upping my vcore? Or keep vcore and increase input voltage?

Isnt 2 hours in Prime95 blend pretty close to stable?

What's the downside of having a high CPU input voltage?
Example: 1.9 input voltage + 1.35 vcore vs 2.0 input voltage + 1.300 vcore? Whats prefered?

I think i misunderstand the CPU input voltage and vcore, they "work" together and are not two different things I guess.

Anyway, after the BSOD 124, 2 hours into Prime95. I now increased vcore to 1.305, just sucks that I have to wait 2+ hours to see if it'll yield more stability


----------



## davidkozat

It would appear that my system successfully shut down now, without a pause. I had to fully disable the C states in the power management configuration, powered down correctly now 10+ times.







now to overclock..


----------



## blackhole2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vixo90*
> 
> Hi. Thanks for a great guide, been reading it hardcore for 5-6 days and I feel really comfortable with overclocking now.
> 
> My story/progress (so far) with my 4670k:
> 
> I got 4.5 GHz stable with 1.240v and 1.9 CPU input voltage.
> 
> Increased multiplier to x46; started at 1.250v (1.9 input voltage), not near stable until i hit 1.300v, I played BF4 for 8 hours straight then I got error 101.
> 
> Tried increasing up to 1.315 but same thing, also no increase in stability.
> Then I upped my CPU input voltage to 2.0, lowered vcore from 1.315> 1.300, ran Prime95 Blend test for 2 hours and I got a BSOD 124.
> 
> I think this is/was my most stable settings so far for 4.6 GHz.
> 
> So how do I progress, it must've been my CPU input voltage being to low for 1.300+ v? Since I gotten so much more stability,
> 
> Should I keep CPU input voltage on 2.0 and keep upping my vcore? Or keep vcore and increase input voltage?
> 
> Isnt 2 hours in Prime95 blend pretty close to stable?
> 
> What's the downside of having a high CPU input voltage?
> Example: 1.9 input voltage + 1.35 vcore vs 2.0 input voltage + 1.300 vcore? Whats prefered?
> 
> I think i misunderstand the CPU input voltage and vcore, they "work" together and are not two different things I guess.
> 
> Anyway, after the BSOD 124, 2 hours into Prime95. I now increased vcore to 1.305, just sucks that I have to wait 2+ hours to see if it'll yield more stability


Sounds like you have my chip 4.6 at 1.3 is what I do to get 4.7 stable on mine its 1.35 try it ..


----------



## davidkozat

Sooo happy with this 4770k, so far am doing 4.3 ghz on 1.25v with 1.9v input voltage on my current 4th hour of torture prime95 test so far temps are at 80c max.

However the stupid delay shut down problem is back..


----------



## error-id10t

I don't know your system so all this could be for nothing but there is/was a problem with RST and fast-boot. Basically it took forever for the HDDs to spin-down. You could also see a problem in the event log once you booted up. Solution was to use an older version and/or migrate the HDDs to the other controller. It could also be specific to these HDDs.


----------



## angelotti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alxx*
> 
> With my Asrock Z87M OC formula I used "Asrock formula drive" to read Vcore, Vccin, Vring etc.
> It is also available for some other Asrock Z87 Boards under the name of "Asrock A-Tuning utility".
> It can be downloaded from from Asrocks website.
> 
> Looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> CpuZ 1.64 and Hwinfo for Vcore worked for me too.


The Vcore: 0.800V displayed *is* VID! That's the voltage programmed into the cpu tables for the standard idle 800MHz frequency. And, i might add, it's on the high side.., mine idles at 0.720V.

If it were Vcore, it should be under 0.200V according to the other posters on this thread with different MB brands *and it's not fixed!*, it fluctuates a little.


----------



## angelotti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davidkozat*
> 
> However the stupid delay shut down problem is back..


Sounds like 'Intel Rapid Start Technology' is enabled.. It's in the 'Advanced' tab in the bios.


----------



## Alxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angelotti*
> 
> The Vcore: 0.800V displayed *is* VID! That's the voltage programmed into the cpu tables for the standard idle 800MHz frequency. And, i might add, it's on the high side.., mine idles at 0.720V.
> 
> If it were Vcore, it should be under 0.200V according to the other posters on this thread with different MB brands *and it's not fixed!*, it fluctuates a little.


It is Vcore and it does fluctuate. You can see it on the pictures. Unfortunatly I dont have a screeshot under full Load.

[email protected] 4.5 is 1.115 "CPU override voltage".

(Board is gone now)

 

I did not have C6/7 enabled in BIOS therefore Cpu will idle only as low as 0.744v. and not 0.1-0.2 like the others you mentioned.

This is Vcore @hwinfo:


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

Is the 1.45 limit for vid or for vcore ?
Seems that i can't get stability with x264, unless i'm missing something, for 4,6GHz unless i set vid 1.448 (which makes vcore be 1.480 on load), i have run 8 x264 loops at those settings.
I was able to run prime 27.9 1344ffts for twice an hour though at vid 1.408 (vcore 1.432) and vccin 1.888 with vdroop at 100%.

For 4.4GHz and 4.5Ghz, prime 1344ffts needed vcore was the same as the one needed for x264, (respectively vid 1.24 and 1.30).

Am i missing something that i could set in order to improve stability ?

Although, i had been able to play games with vid 1.415 and vccin 1.94 with no problem.
If i can't get stability, i gonna stick with those settings since it seems to be ok for my gaming usage, i don't care if i sometimes bsod, unless it occurs too often, also, i wouldn't run 1.48 vcore if it can burn my cpu, would be waste of money !


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ConnorMcLeod*
> 
> Is the 1.45 limit for vid or for vcore ?
> Seems that i can't get stability with x264, unless i'm missing something, for 4,6GHz unless i set vid 1.448 (which makes vcore be 1.480 on load), i have run 8 x264 loops at those settings.
> I was able to run prime 27.9 1344ffts for twice an hour though at vid 1.408 (vcore 1.432) and vccin 1.888 with vdroop at 100%.
> 
> For 4.4GHz and 4.5Ghz, prime 1344ffts needed vcore was the same as the one needed for x264, (respectively vid 1.24 and 1.30).
> 
> Am i missing something that i could set in order to improve stability ?
> 
> Although, i had been able to play games with vid 1.415 and vccin 1.94 with no problem.
> If i can't get stability, i gonna stick with those settings since it seems to be ok for my gaming usage, i don't care if i sometimes bsod, unless it occurs too often, also, i wouldn't run 1.48 vcore if it can burn my cpu, would be waste of money !


if you have 4.5ghz @ 1.3 but need 1.48 for 4.6. Then the choice of what you should be running is simple. 1.48volts is too much of 24/7 use on air/water setup and 4.5ghz is plenty fast anyway.


----------



## phazer11

So... I have my chip running at 4.3GHz (1.25 VID in BIOS 1.28v under LLC) and it's been doing Prime 95 Blend, however, it looks like I'm going to mainly be limited by my thermals since even this seems to throttle a bit even though I'm using a full watercooling loop.


----------



## davidkozat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angelotti*
> 
> Sounds like 'Intel Rapid Start Technology' is enabled.. It's in the 'Advanced' tab in the bios.


Thanks for the input, but is disabled on the bios already...


----------



## Jedson3614

Okay I'm not understanding what happened here, but I updated my bios to the latest version, and to be honest I do not think this has to do with what my problem is. Perhaps a windows update I;m not sure. I noticed that while running aidia 64 or cpu-z my cpu overclock stays constant and cpu does not down clock. If I go to the bios or make any changes the cycle continues. To fix it I have to go click on power settings in control panel restore defaults and select balanced even if its already selected and then the cpu down clock with power states normally. Anyone notice this as a issue ever. As far as I know it stick's with reboot if I make no changes to bios, after setting power settings to default.


----------



## bloodysummer

I need your opinion guys!

Multi:x45 @1.260v
Cache Ratio:x34 on Auto V

1hr stable at aida64, temps are 82 79 79 74.

So here's my next tweaks,

Multi: x45 @1.260v
Cache Ratio: x38 @1.115

Do you guys think 1.115 is enough for x38?

Thanks!


----------



## jsx821

Anyone with a Z87 asrock mobo know why cpu-z 1.64 is showing incorrect core ratio? What are you guys using?


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> if you have 4.5ghz @ 1.3 but need 1.48 for 4.6. Then the choice of what you should be running is simple. 1.48volts is too much of 24/7 use on air/water setup and 4.5ghz is plenty fast anyway.


And what about the other settings for a 24/7 ? :

vccin : 1.904
vid : 1.415 -> max vcore while playing : 1.440V

Temps peaks : 80 78 74 73 (don't want to run D14 without the speed reducer because it is noisy)










And yes, 4,5GHz is already nice









Last question, what is in HWInfo "AUXTIN3" under Nuvoton NCT6779C (msi g45 gaming) ? Was at >200°C while testing with x264 !!!


----------



## Vixo90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vixo90*
> 
> Hi. Thanks for a great guide, been reading it hardcore for 5-6 days and I feel really comfortable with overclocking now.
> 
> My story/progress (so far) with my 4670k:
> 
> I got 4.5 GHz stable with 1.240v and 1.9 CPU input voltage.
> 
> Increased multiplier to x46; started at 1.250v (1.9 input voltage), not near stable until i hit 1.300v, I played BF4 for 8 hours straight then I got error 101.
> 
> Tried increasing up to 1.315 but same thing, also no increase in stability.
> Then I upped my CPU input voltage to 2.0, lowered vcore from 1.315> 1.300, ran Prime95 Blend test for 2 hours and I got a BSOD 124.


Update:

*Yesterday: I tried upping input voltage to 2.05 and vcore from 1.315>1.350 but no different in stability.

*Today: Went back to 1.9 input voltage, started at 1.300 up to 1.350, no difference in stability.

*Decided to go above my comfortable-zone (above 1.350):
Set 1.355v and bam - 45 minutes in x264 without any issues. Stopped it after. I havent run any more tests (will do overnight run later).
(crashed like 2-3 mins in before, record was 6-8 mins stable (with 1.350v) then BSOD 101)

How normal is this? Crashing like hell, at some minutes in, from 1.300> 1.350v, then on 1.355 im much more stable.

If I was relatively stable at 1.300 (9 hours BF4 straight) 1.355 shouldnt be any problem for gaming?

1 hour in x264 without crash = fine for gaming? I read it somewhere in the thread. Gonna do overnight run later ofc.

One more question. Ive been using override mode, but I put on adaptive (with same voltage) to get lower idle voltages (doesnt work for me with override, even with all C-states on) but now I noticed that MPC-HC (media player) can bumb my VID to 0.1 more than i have set, is it because of the AVX application-problem adaptive mode has? It doesnt stay at 1.450v just shoots it up for like 0.5 second. This can be a problem if im using MPC-HC and doing some processor heavy task at same time i guess. But with only small programs running and MPC-HC my temps are really low anyway. So the 0.1v bump doesnt give me higher temps anyway.


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

What is your motherboard ? I have msi g45 gaming and override mode is not a problem for lowering vcore on idle.
Also which monitoring software are you using ? you may be watching vid instead of vcore (using HWInfo should work).

Edit, seems that vcore is lowered in both adaptive and override mode, and that vid is only lowered in adaptive mode.


----------



## bubbleawsome

Huh. I've gotten myself up to 4.2-4.3 on 1.24. I don't want to go much higher as I commonly have my CPU at full (Non-AVX) load and I'm already at 72-75c in full load. I might hit 4.5 at 1.3 but I don't have the cooling power for it.
Pretty great speed though. I'm still not 100% stable verified but I'm close.


----------



## Vixo90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ConnorMcLeod*
> 
> What is your motherboard ? I have msi g45 gaming and override mode is not a problem for lowering vcore on idle.
> Also which monitoring software are you using ? you may be watching vid instead of vcore (using HWInfo should work).
> 
> Edit, seems that vcore is lowered in both adaptive and override mode, and that vid is only lowered in adaptive mode.


Motherboard: ASRock Z87 Pro3 ATX

Here is a printscreen with the voltage bump. Happens when I play HD movies in MPC-HC:
http://i.imgur.com/eo8Y8Wh.jpg

Im watching two different values or? I cant find my vcore in Hwmonitor either, just "VID"...I'll put on override mode and check CPU-Z if it lowers the value. I dont think it will, havent noticed it before.


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

Not sure, seems cpu-z shows you vid, anyway you were right, vid is fixed on override mode (which is the override behavior anyway), only vcore is changed.
Your screenshot says there are 35 hidden values, just draw them and you might see vcore.

Can someone state if vid value has something to do with power consumption ? In that case i would consider adaptive mode as well.
Also, is adaptive mode linked to offset mode and how is working offset mode, plus and minus ? i think there is lack of information about this.


----------



## Vixo90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ConnorMcLeod*
> 
> Not sure, seems cpu-z shows you vid, anyway you were right, vid is fixed on override mode (which is the override behavior anyway), only vcore is changed.
> Your screenshot says there are 35 hidden values, just draw them and you might see vcore.
> 
> Can someone state if vid value has something to do with power consumption ? In that case i would consider adaptive mode as well.
> Also, is adaptive mode linked to offset mode and how is working offset mode, plus and minus ? i think there is lack of information about this.


I know I have hidden values in HWinfo - I did it myself, Im hiding network and harddrive stuff, nothing about Vcore there









I think sofware fails to read my vcore - here is with HWmonitor:
http://i.imgur.com/OhqQZcV.jpg
(the screenshot is old, its not with my current vcore (1.355))
shows 0.968v max, and I have vcore set to 1.230v in BIOS (override mode).

I tried override mode and both my VID and vcore (if it is that CPU-Z shows) stays on 1.354 all the time. With adaptive mode it lowers to 0.720v.

Downside is the +0.1v bumps im getting when playing HD movies.

Would be nice if there's a way to limit the adaptive mode auto-increases/bumbs in voltage (with the AVX/AVS or whatever, programs)...I tried adaptive mode then using the offset mode setting under the adaptive mode voltage value (that is set to auto) but it just lowered my vcore permanently.

Optimal for me, would be, to use override mode, but still get lower vcore (+vid?) while idle...I got all power saving modes on in BIOS and using balanced power saving mode in windows. All C states are enabled. Still my vid and vcore is locked at 1.354v.


----------



## error-id10t

The VID doesn't change, based on that I'm just going to say that what you see as VID in HWInfo is actually Vcore.



That's Manual mode, EIST disable, C3 only enabled and Performance power plan, changed to 5% min CPU usage.


----------



## bubbleawsome

Wait, so when I am overclocking should I look at the vcore or the core VITs? My vcore is 1.27 (I don't want to go over much) but my core VITs are all in the 1.24 range. What should I do?


----------



## BoredErica

I don't know what VIT is, we look at Vcore normally.


----------



## bubbleawsome

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I don't know what VIT is, we look at Vcore normally.


VID. Sorry.
These are my core VIDs

This is my vcore

I have vcore set to 1.24 in my UEFI, but I'm really not sure what is going on. :|


----------



## error-id10t

Really.. the voltage you set in EFI is your VID. You said 1.24v and you can see your VID is that. Your Vcore goes up under load, also shown on your screen as 1.27v.


----------



## jsx821

I just got a new motherboard (asrock z87e-itx) and ran into some problems.

Current OC settings in BIOS:
46x cpu ratio
34x cache ratio
Vcore (override) - 1.280v
Vring/Uncore (override) - 1.250v
Vin - 1.900v
XMP profile 1

CPU-Z can't detected my core speed on ver 1.64 or 1.69.
In my UEFI Bios, you can see that in the first bios picture attached that it shows it's clearly running at 4600mhz
But in Asrocks A-Tuning (which is like Asus' Ai Suite III) shows it as 34x for cpu/cache ratio.
CPU-Z is showing Vcore at 1.278v which is slightly low than the VID (1.280v).
But I guess that's close enough- just want to know why core speed is not showing...
Not sure what the problem is... my previous Asus-Z87A board was fine with the same chip.

Sorry for the crap pictures, as they were taken with a camera.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsx821*
> 
> I just got a new motherboard (asrock z87e-itx) and ran into some problems.
> 
> Current OC settings in BIOS:
> 46x cpu ratio
> 34x cache ratio
> Vcore (override) - 1.280v
> Vring/Uncore (override) - 1.250v
> Vin - 1.900v
> XMP profile 1
> 
> CPU-Z can't detected my core speed on ver 1.64 or 1.69.
> In my UEFI Bios, you can see that in the first bios picture attached that it shows it's clearly running at 4600mhz
> But in Asrocks A-Tuning (which is like Asus' Ai Suite III) shows it as 34x for cpu/cache ratio.
> CPU-Z is showing Vcore at 1.278v which is slightly low than the VID (1.280v).
> But I guess that's close enough- just want to know why core speed is not showing...
> Not sure what the problem is... my previous Asus-Z87A board was fine with the same chip.
> 
> Sorry for the crap pictures, as they were taken with a camera.


Double check with HWinfo, that would help.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bubbleawsome*
> 
> VID. Sorry.
> These are my core VIDs
> 
> This is my vcore
> 
> I have vcore set to 1.24 in my UEFI, but I'm really not sure what is going on. :|
> Generally Vcore. Of course the VID is still noteworthy because it should be what you put in the bios.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsx821*
> 
> I just got a new motherboard (asrock z87e-itx) and ran into some problems.
> 
> Current OC settings in BIOS:
> 46x cpu ratio
> 
> just want to know why core speed is not showing...


That's screenshot is not under load right. It tells you the multipliers anyway (8-46)... 46 is of course the multi you set, change it in BIOS and of course it'll match it in CPU-Z. However, IMO this program is close to useless nowadays so I don't even bother with it.


----------



## jsx821

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> That's screenshot is not under load right. It tells you the multipliers anyway (8-46)... 46 is of course the multi you set, change it in BIOS and of course it'll match it in CPU-Z. However, IMO this program is close to useless nowadays so I don't even bother with it.


Which screen shot are u referring to? If cpuz is useless are there any other programs that show the core speed besides bios?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsx821*
> 
> Which screen shot are u referring to? If cpuz is useless are there any other programs that show the core speed besides bios?


I already suggested HWinfo.


----------



## angelotti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsx821*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vixo90*


Search this thread for 'asrock VID' and 'asrock Vcore' for your Vcore related questions.

As for Vcore drop (energy savings), since your boards do not provide vcore reading, use :
- either 'adaptive' mode in bios
- or 'override' with all 'C-states' ON (C1e, C3, C6 and C7) leave 'package c states support' on auto
Both options amount to the same result.

All of this has been discussed previously (allot). Just do some thread searching, and when you found all the answers you need just ask someone with a high number of posts and rep points (or whatever they are) for confirmation, and you're done!


----------



## jsx821

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I already suggested HWinfo.


Sorry had a late night at the library.

I just dled Hwinfo. Here's a screenshot.


----------



## jsx821

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angelotti*
> 
> Search this thread for 'asrock VID' and 'asrock Vcore' for your Vcore related questions.
> 
> As for Vcore drop (energy savings), since your boards do not provide vcore reading, use :
> - either 'adaptive' mode in bios
> - or 'override' with all 'C-states' ON (C1e, C3, C6 and C7) leave 'package c states support' on auto
> Both options amount to the same result.
> 
> All of this has been discussed previously (allot). Just do some thread searching, and when you found the all the answers you need just ask someone with a high number of posts and rep points (or whatever they are) for confirmation, and you're done!


Thanks for response. Will look into it in the morning.


----------



## error-id10t

Use the sensors option.. better. Funny.. Asrock finally given you guys microcode 17, of course 19 is out by now.


----------



## Vixo90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angelotti*
> 
> Search this thread for 'asrock VID' and 'asrock Vcore' for your Vcore related questions.
> 
> As for Vcore drop (energy savings), since your boards do not provide vcore reading, use :
> - either 'adaptive' mode in bios
> - or 'override' with all 'C-states' ON (C1e, C3, C6 and C7) leave 'package c states support' on auto
> Both options amount to the same result.
> 
> All of this has been discussed previously (allot). Just do some thread searching, and when you found all the answers you need just ask someone with a high number of posts and rep points (or whatever they are) for confirmation, and you're done!


Thanks for clearing that up - I will search the thread like you suggested and read about it, no time now tho.

I tested what you said, here is how it looks with the different options:
http://i.imgur.com/13oTVDj.jpg
^To the left; adaptive mode, lowering VID | To the right; override mode, VID locked all the time.

I cant see my vcore reading I guess, but you're saying its lowered with both options? Cstates are enabled on both screenshots.

What is preffered? Is having my VID locked (at ~1.354) gonna affect lifespan of my processor and power consumption? I rather use adaptive mode, but my media player bumps my VID (or vcore?) to like +0.1 (to 1.416) which can cause problems if i do heavy CPU tasks while running my media player.


----------



## angelotti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vixo90*
> 
> Thanks for clearing that up - I will search the thread like you suggested and read about it, no time now tho.
> 
> I tested what you said, here is how it looks with the different options:
> http://i.imgur.com/13oTVDj.jpg
> ^To the left; adaptive mode, lowering VID | To the right; override mode, VID locked all the time.
> 
> I cant see my vcore reading I guess, but you're saying its lowered with both options? Cstates are enabled on both screenshots.
> 
> What is preffered? Is having my VID locked (at ~1.354) gonna affect lifespan of my processor and power consumption? I rather use adaptive mode, but my media player bumps my VID (or vcore?) to like +0.1 (to 1.416) which can cause problems if i do heavy CPU tasks while running my media player.


Override with c-states enabled is preferred for your VID (1.35x).
*EDIT:* If your PSU cannot support C6/C7 states, you might BSOD on idle or sleep/wake states.

About your voltages concerns (from previous pages)
_expand sub-spoiler as well!_


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



A little update on my previous post...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angelotti*
> 
> It's true that it's about frequency and not volts, but under full frequency (above stock 3.4/3.5GHz) the cores receive full voltage (as per the instruction: manual input V or offset V or adaptive V)..., *unless otherwise implemented by the manufacturer.* In my case, all i need for the voltage to drop (under adaptive) is EIST and balanced 'power plan' (or as you said, for high, drop the min state to 5%)
> The 'c-states' only drop the voltage further but should not be required to drop the voltage 'at all'. I for one, also have a "cpu overclock fixed mode" setting in the bios, and if that is enabled, there will be no VID drop.
> 
> If your concern (*iamkraine*) is power saving, then you should not worry to much about this, since the difference between *idle* at full voltage and *idle* at 0.7V will be only 2-5 watts and further 2-4 watts if you have all 'c-states' on. The power drow from the mains increases with load (at a given freq and voltage)
> You can check this yourself with a 'wattmeter', or a multimetter (with amp-metter clamp) using W = A × V (watt = amp × volt).
> 
> If the concern is over degradation, again, it will be insignificant at idle+full voltage versus idle+lower voltage. You need lots of amps (caused by load) for max degradation.
> The idea is, for max degradation you need high amps (caused by heavy load) which increases with frequency (and obviously you also need higher voltage for higher freq in order not to crash) and all this also generates allot of heat.
> 
> degradation = high freq at heavy load + high voltage + heat
> the lower any of the three, the less degradation will occur.
> 
> ex1: [email protected]@80°C is less degrading than [email protected]@80°C
> ex2: [email protected]@80°C is less degrading than [email protected]@80°C (but the difference is not as big as in the previous example)
> ex3: [email protected]@70°C is less degrading than [email protected]@90°C (this is pretty obvious)
> ALL OF THE ABOVE AT LOAD
> 
> If we were to talk about killing the chip and not degradation, then it's as intel said: "_voltage kills the chip not the heat_"






I took the trouble to check again since on my last post i spoke from memory , and here are the results (*all at idle*):

*C-States OFF (ALL of them)*
~77W - EIST/off + Adaptive
~79W - EIST/off + Manual
~57W - EIST/on + Adaptive (very close to C-States ON)
~61W - EIST/on + Manual

*C-States ON (ALL of them)*
~55W - EIST/off + Adaptive
~55W - EIST/off + Manual
~55W - EIST/on + Adaptive
~55W - EIST/on + Manual
(there were spikes to 57 every 2-3 seconds)

As you can see, with 'C-States' ON, there is no appreciable difference between adaptive vs manual or speedstep on/off.





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Thanks, took a bit to find it - I use 30 posts per page so only 380 pages for me.


This experiment needs a little further attention.
First, why didn't you use the 200mV dial? It would have been more appropriate (possibly more precise as well)
Secondly, does your MB have voltage check points for all cpu cores?

I know everybody here has a different view over VID and Vcore, but since haswell, the actual vcore is no longer determined by the MB, it's determined by the FIVR which is inside the cpu now. I can't for the life of me find the forum where a member posted his email exchange with asus support asking why he has different vcore reading from his previous MB (from other manufacturer) with the same cpu. And the asus rep said that the cpu now only reports the VID to the MB but not the vcore and that is implemented differently (a chip of some sorts i assume that determines not reads the vcore) from one manufacturer to the next, and that the asus one is proprietary.
Now, i personally had asrock support saying one thing in an email and "sorry, it's the other way around" in the next one. So it's not uncommon for a support technician to make mistakes, but it matches other similar explanations.

Here is a link on the WHiNFO forum where the creator of the application says basically the same thing..
http://www.hwinfo.com/forum/Thread-Solved-HWiNFO64-and-Haswell-Systems?pid=4177#pid4177

There was also another forum where in an asrock thread users were complaining that this feature was only implemented on OC formula and Etreme9 but not on the ones below.

Therefore this is not a 'done and closed' matter. Maybe if someone finds a intel or MB manufacturer's doc (pdf).. that would clear the air.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> We're talking about C6 and C7.
> Straight from the Intel Data Sheet:
> 
> "C6 - Execution cores in this state save their architectural state *before removing core voltage.*"
> "Core C6 State - Individual threads of a core can enter the C6 state by initiating a P_LVL3 I/O read or an MWAIT(C6) instruction. Before entering core C6 state, the core will save its architectural state to a dedicated SRAM. Once complete, *a core will have its voltage reduced to zero volts.*"
> "In package C6 state all cores have saved their architectural state and have *had their core voltages reduced to zero volts.*"
> 
> So the Intel engineers are also wrong, right?


I've checked the washell sheet and it does say what you posted. But!, is that the case for idle as well, or just sleep/hibernation?
The document doesn't specify which means it should be idle too...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> I couldn't find a time when the multimeter matched HWInfo or CPU-Z exactly, since I couldn't see HWInfo while I was holding the probes on the motherboard, but here's a HWInfo shot that shows the mins, and two pictures of the multimeter. One shows negative because I had the probes reversed.


----------



## hasukka

I'm having problems with my system crashing when there is little to no stress/load and no problems when stress testing or gaming.. But when I just hang about on desktop or just do some light surfing my system often crashes. It has definately something to do with C-States and C1E, this much I've found out. I have an MSI Z87 G45 Motherboard (Seasonic G-650W PSU) and when I have C-State Package limit set to either C6/C7/C7s my PC crashes randomly on desktop if I have C1E "on". On the other hand, if i wanna keep C1E "on" I have to limit C-States to "C3".

Lowest Voltages and Power amounts are achieved with C1E off and C-states limited to C7 I've found so Im currently running with that. Although many sources claim C1E and C7 etc can be used together, that doesnt seem to be the case for me.

Can anyone clarify is this normal behavior?

http://youtu.be/-4OePNpOGs8?t=2m11s <- MSI Bios CPU features

- EDIT: **** all that, system just crashed again. It seems I cant hold my OC stable on idle with C6/C7/C7s enabled.. Works fine with C3 though.


----------



## bubbleawsome

I guess my chip being locked to 4.3 is bad for it. No one has any idea on how to get the frequency to drop? C states are enabled but no one on the MSI forums have any idea apparently.


----------



## TheHunter

^
HWinfo reads correctly, what you set in bios is actual Cpu VID voltage.

That what you saw there is normal @ windows high performance power plan. You have to set c-states @ auto so it keeps corev in sync with core VID.

Switch to balanced plan if you want cpu to idle 800mhz and low cpu VID / cpuv core 0.712v.

By me its like so @ windows high performance power plan
If I enable c-states @ enabled, I see cpuv core @ 0.7v and cpu VID @ 1.274v (idle).

c-states @ auto it also uses cpuv @ 1.274v, actually corev is 0.02v more (~ 1.294v), acts kinda like im using fixed voltage.


----------



## guy151

I'm trying to run the loop.exe for x264, but it seems pass 2 doesn't run at all. It goes through pass one fine, but then when pass 2 starts looping, it goes through loop 1 2 3 4... instantly. Any help with this?


----------



## bloodysummer

I need your opinion guys.

Heres my oc settings~

multi [email protected]
uncore [email protected]
temps are 81 79 79 74
Aida64 for 1hr

Now im planning on bumping the uncore up.

multi [email protected]
uncore [email protected] bsod after 8mins

bumped uncore volt to 1.250 same.

now im running [email protected] and [email protected]
running aida for 30mins now.

Q1: is it okay to leave uncore to 34?
Q2: i need suggestions on tweaking the uncore.

THNKS


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloodysummer*
> 
> I need your opinion guys.
> 
> Heres my oc settings~
> 
> multi [email protected]
> uncore [email protected]
> temps are 81 79 79 74
> Aida64 for 1hr
> 
> Now im planning on bumping the uncore up.
> 
> multi [email protected]
> uncore [email protected] bsod after 8mins
> 
> bumped uncore volt to 1.250 same.
> 
> now im running [email protected] and [email protected]
> running aida for 30mins now.
> 
> Q1: is it okay to leave uncore to 34?
> Q2: i need suggestions on tweaking the uncore.
> 
> THNKS


when I starting Raising my uncore I had to bump vcore a little too to stabilize.

4.2 @ 1.19v is my settings on both my 4670k cache/uncore. Thats including a average and below average chip.

If you want to leave it at 34. I dnt think it makes any tangible difference.


----------



## jsx821

Here's my HWinfo with sensors on. All core clocks looks like it's at 3.4ghz. So this means I'm not OC to 4.6ghz?


----------



## chumanga

Have some way to prevent throtling frequency while running benchmarks or games without disabling EIST or changing windows power plan to high performance? All games i play the frequency keep throtling, from 3.5ghz to 4.2ghz.

Some heavy softwares like Sony vegas or cinebench render will not throtle frequencies, but Winrar benchmark and games will throtle frequency unless i switch to high performance plan or disable EIST to run 4.2 full time. I disgrace this turbo implementation which i almost sure cause this problem.


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hasukka*
> 
> I'm having problems with my system crashing when there is little to no stress/load and no problems when stress testing or gaming.. But when I just hang about on desktop or just do some light surfing my system often crashes. It has definately something to do with C-States and C1E, this much I've found out. I have an MSI Z87 G45 Motherboard (Seasonic G-650W PSU) and when I have C-State Package limit set to either C6/C7/C7s my PC crashes randomly on desktop if I have C1E "on". On the other hand, if i wanna keep C1E "on" I have to limit C-States to "C3".
> 
> Lowest Voltages and Power amounts are achieved with C1E off and C-states limited to C7 I've found so Im currently running with that. Although many sources claim C1E and C7 etc can be used together, that doesnt seem to be the case for me.
> 
> Can anyone clarify is this normal behavior?
> 
> http://youtu.be/-4OePNpOGs8?t=2m11s <- MSI Bios CPU features
> 
> - EDIT: **** all that, system just crashed again. It seems I cant hold my OC stable on idle with C6/C7/C7s enabled.. Works fine with C3 though.


Not all psu are compatible with C-State, i've seen in forum that you just have to set C3 and it is fine, you already have a nice power saving with it, unless you want to change your psu.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bubbleawsome*
> 
> I guess my chip being locked to 4.3 is bad for it. No one has any idea on how to get the frequency to drop? C states are enabled but no one on the MSI forums have any idea apparently.


May be you haven't set turbo mode to dynamic ? when i do so and set there (msi g45 gaming) the max turbo, the 2 next options (EIST and something) are greyed but enabled, when i set it to "fixed" (or something similar don't remember), the 2 options just disappear, i think it is your problem. Also, when i don't set ratio here but where you can set per core number ratios, the 2 options are avalaible (can enable/disable), if it is your case, make sure you have them enabled.
Can help you with screenshots if you don't find it and if you have msi mobo.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guy151*
> 
> I'm trying to run the loop.exe for x264, but it seems pass 2 doesn't run at all. It goes through pass one fine, but then when pass 2 starts looping, it goes through loop 1 2 3 4... instantly. Any help with this?


You are not running x264 V2, it only sends the 2nd loop type (1st is useless for stress test i think), link has been updated in forst post.
Anyway about your problem, if you are at 1st step (finding core ratio stability with other setting at a low level), vid should not be high enough.
for ratios 44 and 45, prime95 27.9 was a great help setting it to custom 1344-1344 / UNCHECKED "run FFT..." / 90% of task manager avalaible RAM (3rd line) / time to run each FFT size: 60 min
The first vod/vcore value i found that passed the 1h prime test was also the correct vid value in order to pass a 8h or 12h x264 test
MAKE SURE YOU SET VCORE MODE TO STATIC (OVERRIDE) if you run prime95.
Same when i was searching for ring bus voltage (set it to override also).
For ratio 46 it wasn't the same, i've passed prime95 with 1.41, but never found x264 stability.

Anyway, p95 can save you a lot of time, instead of running x264 tests that gonna crash after 2,3 or 4 hours or more, just run that p95 test untill it get passed, then try a x264 night and if it doesn't pass continue to raise vid (don't forget VCCIN in all settings )


----------



## guy151

Ah, I see. Just downloaded V2. Thanks. And I thought P95 shouldn't be used on haswell CPU's?


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

New version (28.?3) supports avx2 but is insane. Version 27.9 uses avx instructions and with settings i gave you (was given by someone else) it has less heat that default tests and, at least for me and for some people, is really nice to find stability (or may be close to stability settings). Again, be sure to set voltages to static.

What are the settings you are trying and that are crashing ? And on which cpu ?
Did you have a look at the chart to see some reference settings ?


----------



## guy151

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ConnorMcLeod*
> 
> New version (28.?3) supports avx2 but is insane. Version 27.9 uses avx instructions and with settings i gave you (was given by someone else) it has less heat that default tests and, at least for me and for some people, is really nice to find stability (or may be close to stability settings). Again, be sure to set voltages to static.
> 
> What are the settings you are trying and that are crashing ? And on which cpu ?


Well it wasn't even crashing before. x264 seemed to just skip pass 2 all together. I'm currently at 4GHz core, 3.8GHz uncore, 1.2V Vcore, 1.9V Vin, on a i5 4670k cpu


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guy151*
> 
> Well it wasn't even crashing before


You didn't mentionned that, if you were stable with same settings testing with x264, then i'm not competent at all to give you advices, except raise vcore... VCCIN should be high enough (around 1.8 could be enough).


----------



## hasukka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ConnorMcLeod*
> 
> Not all psu are compatible with C-State, i've seen in forum that you just have to set C3 and it is fine, you already have a nice power saving with it, unless you want to change your psu.


Thing is, I have a Haswell ready PSU (seasonic G-650W).. Which makes it weird. The C6/C7/C7s seem to crash my computer when I run my CPU overclocked :/.


----------



## TheHunter

This is how it looks like by me Asus Z87-delux @ C-states - Auto (off apparently)

balanced (cpu min 5%) vs high performance plan (cpu min 100%) @ 4.6ghz 1.234v


I had some issues with all c-states - on too, in cpu intense game benchmarks it wouldn't switch to c0 properly and could cause system hang/freeze & reset/app crash >> RE5 - fixed benchmark jobthread=8
low load + high load and 0.02v to 1.23v kinda happened to quick or something, lower oc below 1.20v didnt have such problems, guess cause its smaller voltage variation.

later bios releases fixed that, but lately ie 1802 doesnt turn them on anymore, for example by windows boot @ balanced power plan it stays in c3/c7 for ~ 15-30sec then it suspends off until next reboot.
v1707 c-states-all on didnt do that and it stayed in C3 most of the time @ balanced, @ high performance it switched C0 right away .
Ah well, hopefully they release another bios in the future.

*
EDIT:* false alarm it was Intel RST dynamic storage accelerator conflicting with c-states and "turning them off", I've manually enabled high performance gear, didnt thought it would affect cpu c-states this way..

All is good with 1802.


----------



## Vixo90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vixo90*
> 
> Update:
> 
> *Yesterday: I tried upping input voltage to 2.05 and vcore from 1.315>1.350 but no different in stability.
> 
> *Today: Went back to 1.9 input voltage, started at 1.300 up to 1.350, no difference in stability.
> 
> *Decided to go above my comfortable-zone (above 1.350):
> Set 1.355v and bam - 45 minutes in x264 without any issues. Stopped it after. I havent run any more tests (will do overnight run later).
> (crashed like 2-3 mins in before, record was 6-8 mins stable (with 1.350v) then BSOD 101)


Update#2:

Crashed at 1.355 again. Went from 1.355> 1.385 with no increases in stability. Im using x264 8 threads test (@4.6 GHz, 4670k my CPU) and I keep crashing less than 10 minutes in.
No increase in stability from 1.300>1.385 (except the 40 min run on 1.355, guess I just had luck or something) even with change in input voltage (tried ranges from 1.9 to 2.1)

I decided to back down to 4.5 GHz cus x46 will require 1.4+ v and my temps were already high.

Started at 1.200v @ x45 and I seem to be stable at 1.250. With that voltage I have no temp issues at all...

So: how do I get like 45.5 GHz? I put x46 on 2 cores and x45 on the 2 remaining? Does it matter which ones?

Or do I use the BCLK thingy?

My temps are fine up to 1.350v really, even when its hot in my apartment. So I would like to be around that voltage with highest frequency possible (bit lower than 4.6 GHz)

EDIT: If I change my BCLK frequency from 100.0, to 102.1, I get 4590 MHz. But it increases my cache ratio and RAM also, is that a problem? I can lower them. Does it raise anything else that can be detrimental? It really sucks that im stable at x45 with 1.250v but need 1.4v+ for 46. I want something in between.


----------



## bloodysummer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> when I starting Raising my uncore I had to bump vcore a little too to stabilize.
> 
> 4.2 @ 1.19v is my settings on both my 4670k cache/uncore. Thats including a average and below average chip.
> 
> If you want to leave it at 34. I dnt think it makes any tangible difference.


Thank You Sir. I'll stay with an uncore of 34


----------



## jsx821

I5-4670K
Core Ratio: 46x
Vid: 1.287v
Vcore: ???
Cache Ratio: 34x
Cache Voltage: 1.250v
VCCIN: 1.900v
Stability Test: Prime 95, 27.9 1344/1344
C-States enabled
EIST/turbo boost disabled
Auto/Adaptive disabled --> Manual enabled
Not delidded
2x8GB 1866 9-10-9-28 @1.500v -XMP Profile #1
Asrock Z87e-itx
H100i

I managed to get my core speed to show up on cpuz... version 1.69 though and not 1.64.
But now I'm trying to figure out what my Vcore is? Vcore does not show up on HWInfo or Cpuz 1.64?
Is it 1.288v off of Cpuz 1.69?
Man I miss my Asus z87 mobo


----------



## bloodysummer

I5-4670K
Batch: L317B820
Core Ratio: x45
Vcore: 1.260v (Override Mode)
Cache Ratio: x34
Cache Voltage: Auto
VCCIN: 1.900v
Stability Test: 3hrs on Aida64
Temps: 83 80 81 75 (Ambient Temp: 31C)
2x4GB 1600 9-9-9-24 @1.500v -XMP Profile #1
Asrock Z87 Extreme 4
Swiftech H320


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11*
> 
> So... I have my chip running at 4.3GHz (1.25 VID in BIOS 1.28v under LLC) and it's been doing Prime 95 Blend, however, it looks like I'm going to mainly be limited by my thermals since even this seems to throttle a bit even though I'm using a full watercooling loop.


That's normal voltage rise under load, it's not related to LLC (haswell does not have a vcore LLC setting, only input voltage LLC)

Prime v28 is hot 

If using prime, you can vcore check with fft 1344 on 27.9, but if you want to pass the hottest and hardest tests - being blend stable on 28.5 is very difficult and hot.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloodysummer*
> 
> 
> 
> I5-4670K
> Batch: L317B820
> Core Ratio: x45
> Vcore: 1.260v (Override Mode)
> Cache Ratio: x34
> Cache Voltage: Auto
> VCCIN: 1.900v
> Stability Test: 3hrs on Aida64
> Temps: 83 80 81 75 (Ambient Temp: 31C)
> 2x4GB 1600 9-9-9-24 @1.500v -XMP Profile #1
> Asrock Z87 Extreme 4
> Swiftech H320


That looks really ho -
Quote:


> Ambient Temp: 31C


.. ahhh


----------



## koekwau5

Cyro999; just made a funny discovery:

4.3 HT on = 185 ~ 190Gflops
4.3 HT off = 210Gflops steady!

Seems like the HyperThreading is having difficulties with the AVX2?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> Cyro999; just made a funny discovery:
> 
> 4.3 HT on = 185 ~ 190Gflops
> 4.3 HT off = 210Gflops steady!
> 
> Seems like the HyperThreading is having difficulties with the AVX2?


HT is known to hurt performance in some niche loads


----------



## bubbleawsome

Thanks to you guys I've gotten 4.3Ghz at 1.26v.







Now it's time to actually use this thing.


----------



## bloodysummer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> That looks really ho -
> .. ahhh


Thats the thermo said, im not sure if its messed up or what. Summertime in Philippines :'( plus my room is small and has a small room for air to come in and out :'(


----------



## BoredErica

I'll look at some of the posts more closely and start charting people once again in a few days.







Sorry for the delay.


----------



## $ilent

Cant wait for Devils canyon to pick up that 4790K and a Gigabyte z97 SOC Force!

Not long left now I hope









Also Darkwizzie just noticed you are going through the thread and adding posts to that spreadsheet, you could create a questionaire for people that automatically fills out the spreadsheet, makes it much easier to manage. I used to manually update the google nexus 7 club but then decided to add the questionnaire


----------



## phazer11

So, had my 4770k @4.3 GHz for 3 hours Prime Blend,I'm surprised it doesn't seem like the heat is what caused it to shut off, I guess it just got to an instruction that didn't agree with it. I'm really annoyed with this chip, not only with the temps (which I'm guessing I'd have to delid to fix since my watercooling loop which is only cooling the cpu isn't cutting it) but with the multiplier, basically 1.3v under load (1.265v VID in UEFI) for 4.3GHz to get it to keep going for those 3 hours and it was still going up to 98C occasionally (not for real long a few seconds but it did like the 90's for the high heat FFTs)


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11*
> 
> So, had my 4770k @4.3 GHz for 3 hours Prime Blend,I'm surprised it doesn't seem like the heat is what caused it to shut off, I guess it just got to an instruction that didn't agree with it. I'm really annoyed with this chip, not only with the temps (which I'm guessing I'd have to delid to fix since my watercooling loop which is only cooling the cpu isn't cutting it) but with the multiplier, basically 1.3v under load (1.265v VID in UEFI) for 4.3GHz to get it to keep going for those 3 hours and it was still going up to 98C occasionally (not for real long a few seconds but it did like the 90's for the high heat FFTs)


If your cpu is getting to 98c during testing id hazard a guess that would make it shut down.


----------



## phazer11

You would think. But no it's not the heat that's making it shut down. I just checked my last HWInfo sensor log and it said the temperatures were.

72C Core 0

70C Core 1

64C Core 2

60C Core 3

Right before it stopped logging so I'm not thinking that's the case.


----------



## $ilent

But you just said it was getting to 98c?


----------



## phazer11

Yeah 20 minutes into the blend run (the high heat portion, after which it didn't go over 91 and was in the 70's and 80's mostly), but it only crashed after doing Prime Blend for 3 hours.

Also, some weird ****, but wouldn't you expect increasing DRAM voltage would heat up the IMC a little bit (1.52v from 1.35v)? Granted I took RAM speed down from 1600MHz to 1333MHz and just let the UEFI set the voltage to see what it did, but it actually looks like the overall heat of the CPU is cooler.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11*
> 
> Yeah 20 minutes into the blend run (the high heat portion, after which it didn't go over 91 and was in the 70's and 80's mostly), but it only crashed after doing Prime Blend for 3 hours.
> 
> Also, something weird , but wouldn't you expect increasing DRAM voltage would heat up the IMC a little bit (1.52v from 1.35v)? Granted I took RAM speed down from 1600MHz to 1333MHz and just let the UEFI set the voltage to see what it did, but it actually looks like the overall heat of the CPU is _cooler_.


Hmm not really, 1.52v is average for RAM. If it was over 1.65v id expect it to make a difference perhaps.

Also what have you got set for VRIN and uncore? I cant wait for devils canyon, need to get into some haswell overclocking!


----------



## phazer11

Uh, I'd have to go into UEFI and load up the template to be sure. But VRIN is Input Voltage if IIRC and I think I've got that set to 1.78v and Uncore is CPU Cache which is 35x with 1.15v for voltage.

Edit: $ilent does that status message above your name change with your song in your media player? If so I've been trying to find a nice solution to do that on forums since it's pretty easy to do for messengers.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11*
> 
> Yeah 20 minutes into the blend run (the high heat portion, after which it didn't go over 91 and was in the 70's and 80's mostly), but it only crashed after doing Prime Blend for 3 hours.
> 
> Also, some weird ****, but wouldn't you expect increasing DRAM voltage would heat up the IMC a little bit (1.52v from 1.35v)? Granted I took RAM speed down from 1600MHz to 1333MHz and just let the UEFI set the voltage to see what it did, but it actually looks like the overall heat of the CPU is _cooler_.


For me using same RAM volts, the difference in temps between 1600MHz vs. 2133MHz is about ~10-12 degrees. Speed has a huge impact, I didn't drop the volts on the 1600MHz run down to 1.5v so no idea if / how much this affects things.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11*
> 
> Uh, I'd have to go into UEFI and load up the template to be sure. But VRIN is Input Voltage if IIRC and I think I've got that set to 1.78v and Uncore is CPU Cache which is 35x with 1.15v for voltage.
> 
> Edit: $ilent does that status message above your name change with your song in your media player? If so I've been trying to find a nice solution to do that on forums since it's pretty easy to do for messengers.


Ah yeah just checking, since its recommended to have VIN Override at least 0.4v above vcore.

No that MP3 bit is a custom user title you get once youve made 250 posts, I just typed it in since I like that song at the moment


----------



## phazer11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> For me using same RAM volts, the difference in temps between 1600MHz vs. 2133MHz is about ~10-12 degrees. Speed has a huge impact, I didn't drop the volts on the 1600MHz run down to 1.5v so no idea if / how much this affects things.


I decreased RAM speed (from 1600 MHz to 1333 MHz) but increased the voltage (well the UEFI increased the volts from 1.35v stock to 1.52v) temps were a good 12-14C cooler though. Ran for about an hour (didn't realize it'd increased RAM volts until just a few minutes ago otherwise I would have changed it before I started another run of Prime Blend to narrow down any culprits, however it still ran for an hour, just don't know why it was unstable, because the voltage increase skewed my results)


----------



## angelgrin

hi, i would like to know if i overclock my processor to XX GHZ it stays at XX frequency all the time? or it steps down to a lower speed?


----------



## phazer11

So I ran Prime 95 Blend and at 2 hours in it was a good thing I was watching since even though I'm using manual voltage it decided to make the vcore 1.39v when it's set to 1.25v in UEFI (and it had been using between 2.64-2.8v the entire time) and like I said I'm using manual voltage not adaptive or offset.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angelgrin*
> 
> hi, i would like to know if i overclock my processor to XX GHZ it stays at XX frequency all the time? or it steps down to a lower speed?


As long as you leave the power saving features (EIST, C1E) then yes, it will. You can also enable C3 and C6/7 for even lower volts when idle.


----------



## angelgrin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> As long as you leave the power saving features (EIST, C1E) then yes, it will. You can also enable C3 and C6/7 for even lower volts when idle.


thanks! one more question, what the best benchmark software for haswell processors? because i want to know the perforemance before and after i overclock. thanks!


----------



## error-id10t

Cinebench15 is one.. XTU Bench another (manual mode!!) .. you could also run 3DMark etc and keep an eye on the Physics score.


----------



## BoredErica

I love chess but I think it's less useful for other people... I know how to set it up quickly, the results are impacted by minute CPU setting changes, and the results also directly affect my work. There are chess benchmarks though, designed specifically for easy benchmarking.

Cinebench is a very typical CPU benchmark. The benefits to using a common benchmark is that you can easily compare your results to others.

XTU is possible. ROG Realbench and Linpack are less used. With Linpack you still run into the heat issues. SuperPi is an option.

x264 Bench is also a benchmark.


----------



## QxY

Couple of quick questions. I have a 4770k (at 4.0 for now), and the vCore set to Manual in Bios at 1.185. CPU-Z reports 1.184 in idle however it shoots up to 1.20 under any load.

- Is it normal for the vCore to increase under load like that even when set to Manual? Is there another Bios option I'm missing?
- I would like to keep this increase under load but at a lower max voltage (maybe up to 1.19 under load), but without having to use adaptive/offset modes. Is it possible?

I have a an Asus ROG Hero Z87 BTW. Thanks.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QxY*
> 
> Couple of quick questions. I have a 4770k (at 4.0 for now), and the vCore set to Manual in Bios at 1.185. CPU-Z reports 1.184 in idle however it shoots up to 1.20 under any load.
> 
> - Is it normal for the vCore to increase under load like that even when set to Manual? Is there another Bios option I'm missing?
> - I would like to keep this increase under load but at a lower max voltage (maybe up to 1.19 under load), but without having to use adaptive/offset modes. Is it possible?
> 
> I have a an Asus ROG Hero Z87 BTW. Thanks.


As guide states, that is noted and the chart even has an extra column to chart this behavior. It is normal and cannot be stopped. Decreasing voltage while not being under load is done via Cstates/Adaptive/both depending on the motherboard.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angelgrin*
> 
> thanks! one more question, what the best benchmark software for haswell processors? because i want to know the perforemance before and after i overclock. thanks!


http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-guide-with-statistics/10980_30#post_21941059

^This test doubles as a benchmark. Use 8 encoding threads on a 4670k or 16 on a 4770k


----------



## angelgrin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-guide-with-statistics/10980_30#post_21941059
> 
> ^This test doubles as a benchmark. Use 8 encoding threads on a 4670k or 16 on a 4770k


i have this already, but i dont know how to use it yet. hehe


----------



## phazer11

Anyone have any ideas what might cause such a high sudden power draw like I mentioned in my last post?


----------



## angelgrin

hi guys,

i have successfully overclocked my system to 4.4ghz at 1.260, cache ratio 39 at 1.260, input voltage 1.9, turbo boost 1000w. but my pc seems a bit laggy especialy on startup. i dont know why though. temps at 100% load 70c-75c.


----------



## Vixo90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vixo90*
> 
> Update:
> 
> *Yesterday: I tried upping input voltage to 2.05 and vcore from 1.315>1.350 but no different in stability.
> 
> *Today: Went back to 1.9 input voltage, started at 1.300 up to 1.350, no difference in stability.
> 
> *Decided to go above my comfortable-zone (above 1.350)


Update: I have given up x46 for my 4670k now. I were up to 1.385 vcore max and I tried CPU input voltage all values from 1.710 to 2.15...I saw no difference at all in stability. Crashing in first loop of x264.

x45 seems to be stable at 1.280-1.285v (6 hours in x264 w/o crash) with input voltage at 1.9 (think I can drop it much lower without any problems)

I would like to try ~4550 MHz but Im not sure its safe to change the BCLK mutiplier to like 100.5...read it can cause instabilities since it affects more than core ratio.

When I gave up x46 I got mad and decided to try 1:1 core:cache ratio; at 1.295 cache volt Im stable for 6 loops in x264 (1 hour, will try more later) ...if it's stable, can I keep it at 1.295-1.3? Guide says to keep it under 1.3. Maybe its better that i drop cache ratio to x44 with lower volt, since it wont affect performance anyway. But if its relatively safe to keep it at 1.295 i rather keep it.

Rly dissapointed I cant hit 4.6 GHz, I got excited because I can boot x46 with 1.2v and that should mean my CPU is above average right ;(
Checking statistics on first page, it says median OC x45 and median VID 1.280...my results spot on hehe


----------



## bubbleawsome

1.3v is pretty safe, and you can drop cache to ~3.4 and go for the core.


----------



## phazer11

No one has a theory as to why it jumped so high?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11*
> 
> So I ran Prime 95 Blend and at 2 hours in it was a good thing I was watching since even though I'm using manual voltage it decided to make the vcore 1.39v when it's set to 1.25v in UEFI (and it had been using between 2.64-2.8v the entire time) and like I said I'm using manual voltage not adaptive or offset.


What is using 2.64-2.8v?

Only known reason is adaptive mode.









Shouldn't do this for x264 though.

You're the first to report this, either user error or board problem I'm assuming.


----------



## angelotti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11*
> 
> No one has a theory as to why it jumped so high?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11*
> 
> ...even though I'm using manual voltage it decided to make the vcore 1.39v when it's set to 1.25v in UEFI (and it had been using between 2.64-2.8v the entire time)


So which one is it?!? 1.39 or 2.64-2.8?

Anyway, there's something wrong there. Even o adaptive, under prime, the bigest voltage increase (over VID) someone mentioned in this thread vas 0.1V. I only get 0.05 extra.
Your'e claiming anywhere from 0.14 to 1.55V jump from VID. The VRM's inside the CPU would have fried at that voltage.

Did you mentioned what sensor reading you used?


----------



## phazer11

Sorry my keyboard has been having issues with buttons not registering.

It was a 1.264v(most of the time)-1.280v under load for most of the Prime 95 run with 1.25v Manual VID in BIOS. Then all of a sudden around 2 hours into the Blend run the voltage jumped from 1.264v to 1.39v and generated more heat than my cooling loop could handle (like 99C) it was just fortunate I was able to stop Prime in time.

As for what sensor readings I used I was using HWInfo, CPU-Z and AISuite.


----------



## Germanian

ok guys nice thread
just chiming in I am still on haswell STOCK COOLER 4770K so i went UNDERVOLTING.
in the BIOS i set CPU FAN to full speed and it's quiet.

i am at 1.015v Intel i7 4770K 3900Mhz stable so far tested cinebench r 15 and playing BF4 now
if something changes i will post an update.

Can't wait for my custom loop









UPDATE game temps:
battlefield 4 multiplayer with 48 player map. I just got around 62c max with 4770K undervolted at 1.015v @ 3900 mhz stock INTEL COOLER.
Ambient in cali atm around 27.8c in my room.

When i had it at 1.10v it was about 10-15c higher.


----------



## bubbleawsome

If you don't mind noise you can use speed fan to max your stock cooler fan until you get the loop. 4500rpm is a tornado, but it'll stay cool.


----------



## Germanian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bubbleawsome*
> 
> If you don't mind noise you can use speed fan to max your stock cooler fan until you get the loop. 4500rpm is a tornado, but it'll stay cool.


in the BIOS i set CPU FAN to full speed and it's quiet.
What am i doing wrong? I can't see RPM's either I think it is a 3 pin connector if I remember correctly. I highly doubt i am spinning at 4500RPM.


----------



## bond32

Sounds like a board issue. Which board is it? The stock fan is pwm right? Can't imagine why, but its possible your board doesn't support a pwm fan.


----------



## angelotti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11*
> 
> ...As for what sensor readings I used I was using HWInfo, CPU-Z and AISuite.


AIsuite allows for OC-ing within the OS (overriding bios). Make sure you don't have any profiles (that use adaptive mode) set to run at start-up. Check task scheduler, start-up entries and services (use autoruns).


----------



## Germanian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Sounds like a board issue. Which board is it? The stock fan is pwm right? Can't imagine why, but its possible your board doesn't support a pwm fan.


same boards as yours. Gigabyte z87x-oc it's the one in my SIG RIG. i am on newest bios F8


----------



## bond32

On the topic of boards, I have the gigabyte z87x-OC. I have found that the CPU and CPU_OPT fan speeds cannot be read or seen with any program other than gigabyte's easy tune. Speedfan only controls the bottom 3 fan headers... No idea why they made that so difficult.


----------



## Germanian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> On the topic of boards, I have the gigabyte z87x-OC. I have found that the CPU and CPU_OPT fan speeds cannot be read or seen with any program other than gigabyte's easy tune. Speedfan only controls the bottom 3 fan headers... No idea why they made that so difficult.


ya, that's exactly what i am seeing with speedfan. I don't have gigabyte's easy tune installed. For some reason the software would BSOD me so i ended up uninstalling the suite.
No problems since.


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Germanian*
> 
> ya, that's exactly what i am seeing with speedfan. I don't have gigabyte's easy tune installed. For some reason the software would BSOD me so i ended up uninstalling the suite.
> No problems since.


I hate the easytune program. It's very slow, doesn't remember your fan settings... I looked into these fan issues for a while but didn't get anywhere.


----------



## phazer11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angelotti*
> 
> AIsuite allows for OC-ing within the OS (overriding bios). Make sure you don't have any profiles (that use adaptive mode) set to run at start-up. Check task scheduler, start-up entries and services (use autoruns).


I did make sure that it didn't set anything to adaptive or change the voltage from the UEFI settings. Everything was just as I'd set it in UEFI. I always check that before running Prime.


----------



## angelgrin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angelgrin*
> 
> hi guys,
> 
> i have successfully overclocked my system to 4.4ghz at 1.260, cache ratio 39 at 1.260, input voltage 1.9, turbo boost 1000w. but my pc seems a bit laggy especialy on startup. i dont know why though. temps at 100% load 70c-75c.


Bump.

Sent from my C6833 using Tapatalk


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angelgrin*
> 
> Bump.
> 
> Sent from my C6833 using Tapatalk


Well, for one, you shouldn't need that much voltage for a 39x cache multiplier - you can most likely turn that down to ~1.19-1.21v and be good.









As for the startup issue: are there any programs that you could remove from the startup process?


----------



## angelgrin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Well, for one, you shouldn't need that much voltage for a 39x cache multiplier - you can most likely turn that down to ~1.19-1.21v and be good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for the startup issue: are there any programs that you could remove from the start-up process?


hi thanks for replying, when i try to lower the cache multiplier voltage at first i set it at 1.27 then i tried to lower it down to 1.26 but anything past 1.26 it becomes unstable within 15mins in XTU stress test the blue-screen shows up dunno why. and for the start-up at stock the start-up is faster, but when i overclock it gets slow. and yes i have already disabled unnecessary start-up programs.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angelgrin*
> 
> hi thanks for replying, when i try to lower the cache multiplier voltage at first i set it at 1.27 then i tried to lower it down to 1.26 but anything past 1.26 it becomes unstable within 15mins in XTU stress test the blue-screen shows up dunno why. and for the start-up at stock the start-up is faster, but when i overclock it gets slow. and yes i have already disabled unnecessary start-up programs.


When you lower the cache voltage, try setting the input voltage to ~1.96v and see if that works.


----------



## Germanian

battlefield 4 multiplayer with 48 player Paracel Storm map. I just got around 62c max highest core with 4770K *undervolted* at 1.015v @ 3900 mhz stock INTEL COOLER.
Ambient in cali atm around 27.8c in my room.

When i had it at 1.10v it was about 10-15c higher.

EDIT: I am testing today early in the morning with very nice low ambient 17c
same setting as above in Cinebench R15 (I did 2 runs after each other to get higher temps) my results are Core #0 65c, core #1 66c, core #2 66c and core#3 64c all MAX look at pic.



I am testing battlefield 4 64 player now in Rogue Transmission map.
Core#0 63c, Core#1 62c, Core#2 62c, Core3 60c all MAX. Ambient at 18c or 64fahrenheit.
What is really impressive to me is that power consumption is showing as only 48 Watts.



UPDATE: had to increase Vcore to 1.030v up from 1.015v it was not stable. BSOD 1e


----------



## phazer11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angelotti*
> 
> AIsuite allows for OC-ing within the OS (overriding bios). Make sure you don't have any profiles (that use adaptive mode) set to run at start-up. Check task scheduler, start-up entries and services (use autoruns).


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11*
> 
> I did make sure that it didn't set anything to adaptive or change the voltage from the UEFI settings. Everything was just as I'd set it in UEFI. I always check that before running Prime.


Bumping.


----------



## angelotti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11*
> 
> Bumping.


If you haven't already, reset bios to defaults then reapply OC settings (*only* modify the strict OC settings: core/cache multi and voltage, input voltage) and set *core/ring/input* voltage modes to override (*all three of them*). All of this just to check if 'override' mode gets ignored again under prime (AVX set).

*EDIT:* Also, *disable* ICCS service (Intel(R) Integrated Clock Controller Service) *and restart* windows, before you test.

My gues is that, either the board/bios are faulty or one of the settings overrides the manual vcore mode without changing the bios entry (not very likely but it's worth checking).

Another thing you should clarify, is the 1.264-1.280 voltage range reading you mentioned the *vcore* or *VID*?, because if it is the VID then the gap from 1.25 to 1.28 is a little bigger than expected.., the fluctuation is usually less than 20mv (mostly under 10).

Your predicament is rather unusual.., maybe it requires board RMA.


----------



## phazer11

The 1.264-1.280v reading is the reading I'm getting from both CPU-Z and AISuite for the core voltages under load. HWInfo says the core VID's are 1.252v


----------



## angelotti

In that case, it’s normal.


----------



## phazer11

Yes, but it jumping from 1.264v-1.280v to 1.39v and increasing temps by 15-20C is not. I am trying your suggestions now.


----------



## angelotti

Of course, i was talking about the difference between 1.25VID to 1.26-1.28 Vcore.

When you're done and if you get the same result, run the test again in safe mode, to rule out all the other possible software/driver related causes for this issue.


----------



## phazer11

Finally got it to run Prime Blend for two hours again. This time it took 1.312v under load (1.280v in UEFI) but I have not seen the voltage ramp up issue again (following your suggestions) I did fiddle with the PCH voltage (Set it to 1v on both main settings) to help with heat and it seems to have help a bit (about 7C with the added voltage, though it is still getting worryingly high up to 97C but it's usually around 65-70C)


----------



## maynard14

hi guys, i need help deciding which motherboard to get for my newly purchase 4770k, im deciding which Z97 board to get,..

im deciding which of this 2 motherboards that overclock much better? msi z97 gaming 7 or asus z97 maximus VII hero


----------



## Germanian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maynard14*
> 
> hi guys, i need help deciding which motherboard to get for my newly purchase 4770k, im deciding which Z97 board to get,..
> 
> im deciding which of this 2 motherboards that overclock much better? msi z97 gaming 7 or asus z97 maximus VII hero


i really like my z87x-oc, but the GIGABYTE Z97X-SOC FORCE is even better and has better onboard sound too. It broke HWbot overclocks 6.5ghz


----------



## maynard14

thank you sir,.. but GIGABYTE Z97X-SOC is not yet release here in the philippines, guess ill wait for the release then,..







but im just gonna use h100i for oc not a full custom loop


----------



## Germanian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maynard14*
> 
> thank you sir,.. but GIGABYTE Z97X-SOC is not yet release here in the philippines, guess ill wait for the release then,..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but im just gonna use h100i for oc not a full custom loop


add FORCE to it. Actually it's the Gigabyte Z97X-SOC FORCE. It has better VRM and the killer NIC, but ignore the killer the main important upgrade is the power delivery of VRM. The cool thing about the SOC FORCE is you can disable the PCI EXPRESS lanes and you can now even disable the unused memory lanes if you only use 2 sticks of DDR3.

if you are an ASUS fan the MAXIMUS VII HERO is a good choice either. Get which ever one looks better for you and checkout the prices.


----------



## maynard14

thanks again but any comments about the msi z97 gaming 7? i cant afford the soc force







i understand that the gigabyte soc force is a killer motherboard haha but its to expensive here in the philippines,,

asus maximus vii hero cost 320 dollars here, and the msi gaming cost 274 dollars and lastly gigabyte soc force 788 dollars


----------



## phazer11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11*
> 
> Finally got it to run Prime Blend for two hours again. This time it took 1.312v under load (1.280v in UEFI) but I have not seen the voltage ramp up issue again (following your suggestions) I did fiddle with the PCH voltage (Set it to 1v on both main settings) to help with heat and it seems to have help a bit (about 7C with the added voltage, though it is still getting worryingly high up to 97C but it's usually around 65-70C)


Bump.

Anyone have any more ideas for overclocking this bad kid?

I've tried disabling the VR trip in the UEFI as well as SVID Control and decreasing the PCH voltage. I'm using custom loop (only hooked up to the CPU) and still this blasted thing is too hot. I don't think it's worth voiding my warranty to try and delid it since I'm pretty certain it couldn't get to 4.5 Ghz even if all four cores ran as cool as the fourth core (Core #3 in HWInfo) which runs between 12-20C cooler than the others under load (and uses a little bit less voltage wise too if HWInfo is correct).

I'm using the ASUS ROG Maximus VI Hero if you have any UEFI specific tweaks. All of my parts are in the highlighted rig in my signature.


----------



## Germanian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maynard14*
> 
> thanks again but any comments about the msi z97 gaming 7? i cant afford the soc force
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i understand that the gigabyte soc force is a killer motherboard haha but its to expensive here in the philippines,,
> 
> asus maximus vii hero cost 320 dollars here, and the msi gaming cost 274 dollars and lastly gigabyte soc force 788 dollars


at those prices that MSI is surely tempting. My last MSI board was a long time ago, but I liked it. I don't know about any of the current MSI board so best to wait on reviews of others.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11*
> 
> Bump.
> Anyone have any more ideas for overclocking this bad kid?
> I've tried disabling the VR trip in the UEFI as well as SVID Control and decreasing the PCH voltage. I'm using custom loop (only hooked up to the CPU) and still this blasted thing is too hot. I don't think it's worth voiding my warranty to try and delid it since I'm pretty certain it couldn't get to 4.5 Ghz even if all four cores ran as cool as the fourth core (Core #3 in HWInfo) which runs between 12-20C cooler than the others under load (and uses a little bit less voltage wise too if HWInfo is correct).
> 
> I'm using the ASUS ROG Maximus VI Hero if you have any UEFI specific tweaks. All of my parts are in the highlighted rig in my signature.


Well, you're running prime v28 blend (including small fft), it's pretty much expected to be hot.

This is on the front page of the guide:










And is why lots of people use x264 for stability testing - http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-guide-with-statistics/10980_30#post_21941059

If you absolutely want the hottest temp check, max out your RAM (like 7000MB on an 8gb system) with avx2 linpack. If you're looking for stability checks. x264 will do - but if you want harsher, prime95 version 27.9 custom fft size 1344 min and max is hard - if you want really really hard vcore check, you can up that to version 28.5, fft size 1344-1344. Using blend and small FFT though is way hotter - and as you can see by Prime being harder than Linpack, heat does not necessarily correlate to vcore requirements.

You shouldn't have to use them - that will buy you ~30c. If you want to experiment, disabling HT to check clocks/volts or run two profiles (one HT on, one off) would buy you another 12c or so.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Well, you're running prime v28 blend (including small fft), it's pretty much expected to be hot.
> 
> This is on the front page of the guide:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And is why lots of people use x264 for stability testing - http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-guide-with-statistics/10980_30#post_21941059
> 
> If you absolutely want the hottest temp check, max out your RAM (like 7000MB on an 8gb system) with avx2 linpack. If you're looking for stability checks. x264 will do - but if you want harsher, prime95 version 27.9 custom fft size 1344 min and max is hard - if you want really really hard vcore check, you can up that to version 28.5, fft size 1344-1344. Using blend and small FFT though is way hotter - and as you can see by Prime being harder than Linpack, heat does not necessarily correlate to vcore requirements.
> 
> You shouldn't have to use them - that will buy you ~30c. If you want to experiment, disabling HT to check clocks/volts or run two profiles (one HT on, one off) would buy you another 12c or so.


I was thinking of updating the chart, double check all numbers and add Prime 1344 settings.
But that will take hours and I think most people won't care.


----------



## PinkoTheCommi

I recently purchased a brand new system, every component new:

i5-4670k
Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO
Asus Z87-A
Patriot Viper 8GB, 1600Mhz, 10-10-10-27, 1.5v
EVGA GTX 780 SC w/ ACX Cooler @ 1110Mhz
Corsair CX600M

I had never overclocked before, and after a lot of trial and error using the manual overclocking guide, I decided to give the automatic overclocking software a try. After watching some videos online I determined it was safe and if I didn't like the results, no harm done.

What the Asus Extreme Tune did for me was well beyond my expectations: 4.7Ghz on 1&2 Cores, 4.6Ghz on 3&4 Cores at 1.275v. The highest temperature I have ever seen was 77C, and that was during a Prime95 Blend Stress Test that lasted two hours with CPU cooler at 1500rpm. When not stress testing, I run my 212 EVO at a constant 1200rpm with temperatures varying depending on the game I am playing, BF4 which is the most demanding game I play has a peak temperature of 66C at these settings.

I have been running this OC 24/7 ever since, here are my results, sorry I didn't take a screen shot after the stress testing, I am new to the overclocking scene and wasn't aware of protocol for submitting data.

I really wanted to submit to show that it is possible to have success with automatic overclocks. There is such a bad reputation that comes with auto-overclocks, I really wanted to share my experience and results to show others that success can be had.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PinkoTheCommi*
> 
> I recently purchased a brand new system, every component new:
> 
> i5-4670k
> Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO
> Asus Z87-A
> Patriot Viper 8GB, 1600Mhz, 10-10-10-27, 1.5v
> EVGA GTX 780 SC w/ ACX Cooler @ 1110Mhz
> Corsair CX600M
> 
> I had never overclocked before, and after a lot of trial and error using the manual overclocking guide, I decided to give the automatic overclocking software a try. After watching some videos online I determined it was safe and if I didn't like the results, no harm done.
> 
> What the Asus Extreme Tune did for me was well beyond my expectations: 4.7Ghz on 1&2 Cores, 4.6Ghz on 3&4 Cores at 1.275v. The highest temperature I have ever seen was 77C, and that was during a Prime95 Blend Stress Test that lasted two hours with CPU cooler at 1500rpm. When not stress testing, I run my 212 EVO at a constant 1200rpm with temperatures varying depending on the game I am playing, BF4 which is the most demanding game I play has a peak temperature of 66C at these settings.
> 
> I have been running this OC 24/7 ever since, here are my results, sorry I didn't take a screen shot after the stress testing, I am new to the overclocking scene and wasn't aware of protocol for submitting data.
> 
> I really wanted to submit to show that it is possible to have success with automatic overclocks. There is such a bad reputation that comes with auto-overclocks, I really wanted to share my experience and results to show others that success can be had.


You got very lucky with that chip there.

Please fill this form out, it'll help us see all of your settings much easier:

Username:
CPU Model:
Core Multiplier: [If you used Blck strap, put what Blck and mention your resulting frequency]
CPU VID: This is the CPU core voltage value you input into BIOS.
Vcore: This is the CPU Vcore reading from Hwinfo or HWMonitor under load. "Load" depends on what you're stressing.
Uncore Multiplier:
Uncore Voltage:
Input Voltage: [aka VCCIN, Vrin, Eventual Input Voltage]
Cooling Solution: [If you are delidded, note it here.]
Stability Test: [Any test is OK, synthetic or not. List how long test is run.]
Batch Number: [Malay or Costa Rica chip? Please list the entire batch number if you can.]
Ram Speed: [Timings if you know them.]
Ram Voltage: [If stock, ignore this.]
LLC Setting: [If you didn't change default, say AUTO]
Motherboard: [Optional. Not required to be charted, not required for picture verification.]


----------



## gdubc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maynard14*
> 
> thanks again but any comments about the msi z97 gaming 7? i cant afford the soc force
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i understand that the gigabyte soc force is a killer motherboard haha but its to expensive here in the philippines,,
> 
> asus maximus vii hero cost 320 dollars here, and the msi gaming cost 274 dollars and lastly gigabyte soc force 788 dollars


Ouch! That much more? Here it is around the same price/features as the asus and msi. Did you maybe look at the z87 oc force instead of the z97? I know the z87 oc force had plx chips and was overly expensive.


----------



## PinkoTheCommi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> You got very lucky with that chip there.
> 
> Please fill this form out, it'll help us see all of your settings much easier:
> 
> Username:
> CPU Model:
> Core Multiplier: [If you used Blck strap, put what Blck and mention your resulting frequency]
> CPU VID: This is the CPU core voltage value you input into BIOS.
> Vcore: This is the CPU Vcore reading from Hwinfo or HWMonitor under load. "Load" depends on what you're stressing.
> Uncore Multiplier:
> Uncore Voltage:
> Input Voltage: [aka VCCIN, Vrin, Eventual Input Voltage]
> Cooling Solution: [If you are delidded, note it here.]
> Stability Test: [Any test is OK, synthetic or not. List how long test is run.]
> Batch Number: [Malay or Costa Rica chip? Please list the entire batch number if you can.]
> Ram Speed: [Timings if you know them.]
> Ram Voltage: [If stock, ignore this.]
> LLC Setting: [If you didn't change default, say AUTO]
> Motherboard: [Optional. Not required to be charted, not required for picture verification.]


I ran Asus's Extreme Auto Tuning - Ratio First to get my overclock, so some of those values I am not sure of, I could go into BIOS and check I think?

Username: Faceman
CPU Model: i5-4670k
Core Multiplier: 47
CPU VID: 1.275?
Vcore: 1.275?
Uncore Multiplier: x38
Uncore Voltage: Default
Input Voltage: ?
Cooling Solution: Cooler Master 212 EVO(w/ 1 fan) - No Delid
Stability Test: Prime 95 in Blend for 2 hours, no picture - Have been running this OC 24/7 ever since.
Batch Number: Costa Rica #3330C300
Ram Speed: 1600Mhz, 10-10-10-27, 1.5v
LLC Settings: Auto
Motherboard: Asus Z87-A


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PinkoTheCommi*
> 
> I ran Asus's Extreme Auto Tuning - Ratio First to get my overclock, so some of those values I am not sure of, I could go into BIOS and check I think?
> 
> Username: Faceman
> CPU Model: i5-4670k
> Core Multiplier: 47
> CPU VID: 1.275?
> Vcore: 1.275?
> Uncore Multiplier: x38
> Uncore Voltage: Default
> Input Voltage: ?
> Cooling Solution: Cooler Master 212 EVO(w/ 1 fan) - No Delid
> Stability Test: Prime 95 in Blend for 2 hours, no picture - Have been running this OC 24/7 ever since.
> Batch Number: Costa Rica #3330C300
> Ram Speed: 1600Mhz, 10-10-10-27, 1.5v
> LLC Settings: Auto
> Motherboard: Asus Z87-A


VID is what you would call vcore. Should be identifiable in HWinfo. Sine you're using autoOC I don't know if the voltage applied is shown in BIOS?

Vcore is the measured voltage draw under full load. This is not as important as VID but is a fun little statistic we like to keep if you are up for digging around.

Input Voltage on Asus boards is typically called 'Eventual Input Voltage' but on Non-ROG boards could just be called 'Input Voltage'. It also has a few nicknames which I don't think Asus uses: VCCIN and Vrin. Typically this can also be measured in HWinfo but on Asus boards it can be hit or miss.

Thanks


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PinkoTheCommi*
> 
> I really wanted to submit to show that it is possible to have success with automatic overclocks. There is such a bad reputation that comes with auto-overclocks, I really wanted to share my experience and results to show others that success can be had.


While true it does work, ASUS did go back to the drawing board after the release of the chips because they realised they were crap compared to the ones they had tested on.

That said, nicely done. I bet if you spent little time fiddling with it yourself you could actually make it a lot better. I do find the temperature difference between your Prime run and BF4 little odd.

Just use HWInfo to get the data for Dark, it's all there (VCCIN in HWinfo = Input Voltage in BIOS).


----------



## bubbleawsome

One heck of a chip you got. With less volts I'm running hotter (with a bigger cooler) and with more volts I still can't hit 4.4Ghz. Nice.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PinkoTheCommi*
> 
> I recently purchased a brand new system, every component new:
> 
> i5-4670k
> Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO
> Asus Z87-A
> Patriot Viper 8GB, 1600Mhz, 10-10-10-27, 1.5v
> EVGA GTX 780 SC w/ ACX Cooler @ 1110Mhz
> Corsair CX600M
> 
> I had never overclocked before, and after a lot of trial and error using the manual overclocking guide, I decided to give the automatic overclocking software a try. After watching some videos online I determined it was safe and if I didn't like the results, no harm done.
> 
> What the Asus Extreme Tune did for me was well beyond my expectations: 4.7Ghz on 1&2 Cores, 4.6Ghz on 3&4 Cores at 1.275v. The highest temperature I have ever seen was 77C, and that was during a Prime95 Blend Stress Test that lasted two hours with CPU cooler at 1500rpm. When not stress testing, I run my 212 EVO at a constant 1200rpm with temperatures varying depending on the game I am playing, BF4 which is the most demanding game I play has a peak temperature of 66C at these settings.
> 
> I have been running this OC 24/7 ever since, here are my results, sorry I didn't take a screen shot after the stress testing, I am new to the overclocking scene and wasn't aware of protocol for submitting data.
> 
> I really wanted to submit to show that it is possible to have success with automatic overclocks. There is such a bad reputation that comes with auto-overclocks, I really wanted to share my experience and results to show others that success can be had.


It's possible to have success with auto-OC's.. when you have a great chip that would do way better than that if you read a guide and spent half an hour on it yourself. There's also some crazy stuff like some of them using 1.4v+, which i wouldn't advise for somebody who doesn't know how to overclock


----------



## HunnoPT

Question here, my 4670k isnt the best chip around , it does 4400mhz witihn the safe vcore 1.297v / MAX SAFE 1.300v. 4500mhz at 1.330v and 4600mhz at 1.365v.

The thing is , is it ok to use it at 4600mhz even if its higher then max safe voltage for this chip´s as people say?

Even if the temps are good , as at 4600mhz 1.365v my temps are IDLE 25C/30C LOAD 45/65c max, on BF4 after 1 hour.

Im using 4400mhz at 1.297v just because everyone says that 1.300v is the MAX for this chips..but cooling isnt a problem so far. Can i destroy/degradate the chip with high voltage even if temps are ok?

Tanks in advance


----------



## angelotti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HunnoPT*
> 
> Question here...


If 4.6GHz at 1.365V stays under 75°C 30min into the x264 test, then it's golden.


----------



## marlone

can i get charted?

Username: marlone
CPU Model: i7 4770k
Core Multiplier: 4.3ghz
CPU VID: 1.215 (+0.010 adaptive voltage 24/7 use)
Vcore: 1.286 (i have to doublecheck this again, cuz i think ive seen it go as high as 1.3 when playing guild wars or watching youtube)
Uncore Multiplier: 43
Uncore Voltage: 1.215 (+0.010 adaptive)
Cooling Solution: Delidded, NH-D14 with 3x CM Blade Master 120mm fans (ambient in my room is at 35C no joke, during early mornings it does go down to 25C, idle usually around 35-40C, max load temps at 75, real world max temps at 70)
Stability Test: 10x Realbench 2.0 benchmarks in a row, 4hour Realbench 2.0 stresstest, 3 hours x264
Batch Number: Costa Rica chip (3403A889)
Ram Speed: 2133mhz, 11-11-11-27 2
Ram Voltage: 1.55
Input Voltage: VCCIN 1.850
LLC Setting: auto (still not sure what this would help with)
Motherboard: asus maximus vi hero


----------



## Marc79

With a VID of 1.215 your vcore should be around 1.232 mark. Not sure why its 1.286.


----------



## marlone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marc79*
> 
> With a VID of 1.215 your vcore should be around 1.232 mark. Not sure why its 1.286.


yeah i have to doublecheck i think i was looking at the wrong one.
i had a feeling it was way too high,

but lets say it is at 1.28, what could cause this?


----------



## GeneO

Adaptive mode + avx instructions? Doesn't seem plausible though.


----------



## marlone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> Adaptive mode + avx instructions? Doesn't seem plausible though.


actually im listing what i thin it is saying during normal use.
should this be what the number is during stress test (cuz if so i stress with manual when using x264 and adaptive when using Realbench)


----------



## unclewebb

PinkoTheCommi - It would be a good idea to double check your CPU temperature with Core Temp or RealTemp. The Asus software never used to report the peak core temperature like those 2 programs report. It used to read temperature data from a sensor that was a long ways away from where the action is. Your peak core temps might be far higher than 77C when running Prime95.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marlone*
> 
> can i get charted?
> 
> Username: marlone
> CPU Model: i7 4770k
> Core Multiplier: 4.3ghz
> CPU VID: 1.215 (+0.010 adaptive voltage 24/7 use)
> Vcore: 1.286 (i have to doublecheck this again, cuz i think ive seen it go as high as 1.3 when playing guild wars or watching youtube)
> Uncore Multiplier: 43
> Uncore Voltage: 1.215 (+0.010 adaptive)
> Cooling Solution: Delidded, NH-D14 with 3x CM Blade Master 120mm fans (ambient in my room is at 35C no joke, during early mornings it does go down to 25C, idle usually around 35-40C, max load temps at 75, real world max temps at 70)
> Stability Test: 10x Realbench 2.0 benchmarks in a row, 4hour Realbench 2.0 stresstest, 3 hours x264
> Batch Number: Costa Rica chip (3403A889)
> Ram Speed: 2133mhz, 11-11-11-27 2
> Ram Voltage: 1.55
> Input Voltage: VCCIN 1.850
> LLC Setting: auto (still not sure what this would help with)
> Motherboard: asus maximus vi hero


Sure thing, I'll chart you in a jiffy.


----------



## ludkoto

Medal of Honor Warfighter at Ultra crashed all the game stable OCs so far QQ i gues gotta start ocing again. Gonna try this new Wolfenstein game now.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angelotti*
> 
> If 4.6GHz at 1.365V stays under 75°C 30min into the x264 test, then it's golden.


If your cooling setup is good.. temps probably won't rise much if at all from 3 mins to 30 mins in

nothing wrong with [email protected] below 75-80 on x264 though


----------



## HunnoPT

So as long as the temps are low , theres no harm on whatever voltage i input ? 1.5V 75C is the same as 1.3v 75c in terms of "killing" the chip ?
The harm is made by temps not voltage? Because i see i can push a little more on voltage , but im a little afraid that voltage alone is going to ruin the chip, even if the temps are low.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HunnoPT*
> 
> So as long as the temps are low , theres no harm on whatever voltage i input ? 1.5V 75C is the same as 1.3v 75c in terms of "killing" the chip ?
> The harm is made by temps not voltage? Because i see i can push a little more on voltage , but im a little afraid that voltage alone is going to ruin the chip, even if the temps are low.


Voltage alone can ruin a chip regardless of temperature. How quickly or slowly varies a lot and we have little data on it. And whether you can even achieve another 100mhz regardless of voltage increase is still unknown.


----------



## bubbleawsome

Gah. I took my CPU from a vcore of 1.23v and a multi of 43 to a vcore of 1.3 and only 44x. I can't raise voltage over that on my board so I jut dropped 0.1Ghz to save 0.07v. :/ This chip just will not pass 4.3 without a huge fight. I even had to give it 0.1v over stock to manage anything over 4.2. :|

Does the intel performance tuning plan cover deliding?


----------



## BoredErica

We had a case of a person saying it did, but they probably don't have to cover it contractually. How nice is the operator on the phone that particular day?


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bubbleawsome*
> 
> Gah. I took my CPU from a vcore of 1.23v and a multi of 43 to a vcore of 1.3 and only 44x. I can't raise voltage over that on my board so I jut dropped 0.1Ghz to save 0.07v. :/ This chip just will not pass 4.3 without a huge fight. I even had to give it 0.1v over stock to manage anything over 4.2. :|
> 
> Does the intel performance tuning plan cover deliding?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> We had a case of a person saying it did, but they probably don't have to cover it contractually. How nice is the operator on the phone that particular day?


It doesn't cover physical damage. The guy who delidded who get a new CPU from the tuning plan put the IHS back on nicely so it looked like it wasn't delidded.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HunnoPT*
> 
> So as long as the temps are low , theres no harm on whatever voltage i input ? 1.5V 75C is the same as 1.3v 75c in terms of "killing" the chip ?
> The harm is made by temps not voltage? Because i see i can push a little more on voltage , but im a little afraid that voltage alone is going to ruin the chip, even if the temps are low.


Voltage and temps are both dangerous - it's just that 1.365 at lowish temps is not particularly threatening. If that's your voltage at load (voltage measured properly is usually higher than set in bios by ~0.02 - 0.03) then it's pretty much fine to run 24/7 for a gaming system.

I don't believe the Intel performance tuning plan lets you send in your chip and get another one just because you don't like how it overclocks - otherwise everybody would do it, and they'd essentially have to replace thousands of expensive CPU's for no real cost. Everyone wants a top 20% CPU, but Intel won't throw away 80% of their silicon - even if they did, there would just be a new top 20% of the top 20%, until nobody accepted anything but the best CPU's and Intel had to trash 98 out of every 100 chips just to satisfy buyers.

They do take delidded CPU's back somewhat often though - you're "unofficially" allowed to do it, but you are liable for any problem relating to it. If you have a separate issue and glue the IHS back on, you're probably fine to RMA.


----------



## GeneO

Normally I would be ethically offended if you returned a chip because it didn't overclock to your liking. But in the case of Haswell, best luck to you!







Intel knew these k wouldn't overclock well and the temperature issue is just plain unprofessional. Now they are doing what they should have in the first place with Devil's Canyon - but at your expense.


----------



## BoredErica

Yeah, in a way... They screwed stuff up due to apathy, they deserve to have CPUs shoved back into their eyes.


----------



## bond32

Anyone seen this? http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/msi_z97_xpower_ac_motherboard_review,1.html

I really want this board, mainly for the delid support. But I noticed they hit 4.9 ghz although they only show a ss of a few min of prime at that speed.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Anyone seen this? http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/msi_z97_xpower_ac_motherboard_review,1.html
> 
> I really want this board, mainly for the delid support. But I noticed they hit 4.9 ghz although they only show a ss of a few min of prime at that speed.


They got a chip that'd run 4.9ghz with 1.375vcore specified in bios and EVERYTHING ELSE COMPLETELY AUTO

that's pretty impressive luck, but not much else


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> They got a chip that'd run 4.9ghz with 1.375vcore specified in bios and EVERYTHING ELSE COMPLETELY AUTO
> 
> that's pretty impressive luck, but not much else


Luck, or BS... I call BS. But this is a review site so i'm sure they got cherry picked samples.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Luck, or BS... I call BS. But this is a review site so i'm sure they got cherry picked samples.


He even went to 4.8ghz running prime (i assume latest version) on full auto settings - even vcore. Like literally the only thing he changed in the bios was CPU core multiplier

it amazes me the amount of unfamiliarity with basic tech stuff on sites like this. Anandtech is bad, with their unwillingness to learn and occasional stupid stuff like 1.4vcore, 1.65vrin and blaming the mobo for a bad overclock in their reviews - i'l never let that one go - but this is kinda a joke


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> He even went to 4.8ghz running prime (i assume latest version) on full auto settings - even vcore. Like literally the only thing he changed in the bios was CPU core multiplier
> 
> it amazes me the amount of unfamiliarity with basic tech stuff on sites like this. Anandtech is bad, with their unwillingness to learn and occasional stupid stuff like 1.4vcore, 1.65vrin and blaming the mobo for a bad overclock in their reviews - i'l never let that one go - but this is kinda a joke


Agreed, my major beef with review sites is when they review components and don't post any hard numbers. Like a fan review, "Oh the fan felt like it blew more air so we gave it a perfect 10/10 over the AP-15" or something.


----------



## Sykobabble

So in terms of UNcore, when my pc is not under load, should it drop to the uncore speed or to idle speed (4670k). it drops to an 8x multi when not under load, thats the EIST but im wondering if this is ok or am i gonna encounter instabilities?


----------



## marlone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Sure thing, I'll chart you in a jiffy.


thanks you.

btw just an update, hwmonitor vcore is at 1.264, NOT 1.28.


----------



## PinkoTheCommi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unclewebb*
> 
> PinkoTheCommi - It would be a good idea to double check your CPU temperature with Core Temp or RealTemp. The Asus software never used to report the peak core temperature like those 2 programs report. It used to read temperature data from a sensor that was a long ways away from where the action is. Your peak core temps might be far higher than 77C when running Prime95.


I am using MSI Afterburner/Riva Statistics Tuner to monitor my temperatures, I know that Asus's measurements are not good, but is Riva Stats a viable option to monitor temperatures?

Edit* I just downloaded HWiNFO and checked again, you are right, the temperature is now 80C after an hour long Prime95 in Blend test. This is not exact though because when I first did the test, it was in March. Seeing as I live in Florida and it is now May, the difference in temperature could have come from the changing of seasons. Regardless, it is my understanding that anything 85C and below is safe for overclocking?


----------



## PinkoTheCommi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> It's possible to have success with auto-OC's.. when you have a great chip that would do way better than that if you read a guide and spent half an hour on it yourself. There's also some crazy stuff like some of them using 1.4v+, which i wouldn't advise for somebody who doesn't know how to overclock


I did read a guide and I spent a few days trying to overclock manually with very little success. I wasn't even trying for anything aggressive, so when I saw the results I had using the auto-overclock I was blown away and decided to just leave it as is, even if I might be able to have even better results doing it again manually. I am happy with my all-around performance and temperatures as a result of the auto-overclock.


----------



## PinkoTheCommi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> VID is what you would call vcore. Should be identifiable in HWinfo. Sine you're using autoOC I don't know if the voltage applied is shown in BIOS?
> Vcore is the measured voltage draw under full load. This is not as important as VID but is a fun little statistic we like to keep if you are up for digging around.
> 
> Input Voltage on Asus boards is typically called 'Eventual Input Voltage' but on Non-ROG boards could just be called 'Input Voltage'. It also has a few nicknames which I don't think Asus uses: VCCIN and Vrin. Typically this can also be measured in HWinfo but on Asus boards it can be hit or miss.
> 
> Thanks


I updated the info, I think. I attached two screenshots of me running Prime95(Blend) + HWinfo, hopefully the CPU being under full load gives you the data you are looking for. If you could help me decipher the info, that would be greatly appreciated, I saw the names you were looking for, but I saw more than one which confused me, such as Vcore0.1.2,3? VCOREEFIN? Which one do I measure off of?. I am such a novice at this, and I don't want to give you the wrong information. This is a study of scientific nature, so I would like to contribute and be as accurate as possible. If there are any values that seem high or unsafe, please let me know so I can #1 learn, and #2 fix it.





Username: Faceman
CPU Model: i5-4670k
Core Multiplier: 47 for 1&2 cores, 46 for 3&4 cores.
CPU VID: 1.275
Vcore: 1.296, VCOREREFIN = 1.960(is that bad?)
Uncore Multiplier: x38
Uncore Voltage: Default
Input Voltage/VCCIN: 1.776v (Is that bad?)
Cooling Solution: Cooler Master 212 EVO(w/ 1 fan) - No Delid
Stability Test: Prime 95 in Blend for 2 hours, no picture - Have been running this OC 24/7 ever since.
Batch Number: Costa Rica #3330C300
Ram Speed: 1600Mhz, 10-10-10-27, 1.5v
LLC Settings: Auto
Motherboard: Asus Z87-A

Thank you for being patient with me.


----------



## PinkoTheCommi

Edit*


----------



## PinkoTheCommi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> While true it does work, ASUS did go back to the drawing board after the release of the chips because they realised they were crap compared to the ones they had tested on.
> 
> That said, nicely done. I bet if you spent little time fiddling with it yourself you could actually make it a lot better. I do find the temperature difference between your Prime run and BF4 little odd.
> 
> Just use HWInfo to get the data for Dark, it's all there (VCCIN in HWinfo = Input Voltage in BIOS).


I just updated the information that Dark was looking for, including screen shots straight from HWinfo, while Prime95 was running. You can check them out yourself.

I thought the temperature difference between Prime 95 and BF4 was to be expected? Prime95 in blend stresses the computer at 100% continuously, while BF4 is very CPU bound, it is no where near as strenuous as a Prime95 stress test.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sykobabble*
> 
> So in terms of UNcore, when my pc is not under load, should it drop to the uncore speed or to idle speed (4670k). it drops to an 8x multi when not under load, thats the EIST but im wondering if this is ok or am i gonna encounter instabilities?


It depends on your motherboard. I have the Asus Maximus VI Hero and no matter what it runs the uncore at full speed all the time (even with EIST and all C-States enabled) unless you manually change the minimum multiplier. I've been running with the minimum multiplier at 8x (so now at idle it's at 800MHz) without any problem for months now.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PinkoTheCommi*
> 
> I thought the temperature difference between Prime 95 and BF4 was to be expected? Prime95 in blend stresses the computer at 100% continuously, while BF4 is very CPU bound, it is no where near as strenuous as a Prime95 stress test.


It is but your difference was 11 degrees and that's it.. I would have expected more. I don't know what version of Prime you used though.


----------



## PinkoTheCommi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> It is but your difference was 11 degrees and that's it.. I would have expected more. I don't know what version of Prime you used though.


Prime95 Version 26.6

If I'm running at 100% usage and 77C during Prime95, BF4 uses anywhere from 80-85% usage, which translates quite perfectly to 65C at 85%. Too perfectly even...

Now that I have HWiNFO, I will look at those temperatures instead of Riva Stats to see if there is a difference.

I run everything maxed out in BF4. Field of View = 85, and Texture or Visual Scaling(I forget the correct name) = 140%.


----------



## angelotti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PinkoTheCommi*
> 
> Prime95 Version 26.6


That version of prime (april 2011) is probably ten times worse than aida, at stressing haswells. You need 28.5b (or at least 27.9)
This way, your temp gap between prime and bf4 will be considerably higher than 11°C.


----------



## BoredErica

If you're going to use Prime, use 27.9, or 28.5 for utter insanity. If you're not going to bother with 27.9, use x264.


----------



## PinkoTheCommi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angelotti*
> 
> That version of prime (april 2011) is probably ten times worse than aida, at stressing haswells. You need 28.5b (or at least 27.9)
> This way, your temp gap between prime and bf4 will be considerably higher than 11°C.


Just downloaded Prime95 27.9. Will check back when I have new temperatures.


----------



## PinkoTheCommi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> If you're going to use Prime, use 27.9, or 28.5 for utter insanity. If you're not going to bother with 27.9, use x264.


I just downloaded 27.9 and am doing a Blend test as we speak. Here are some updated values.

Username: Faceman
CPU Model: i5-4670k
Core Multiplier: 47 for 1&2 cores, 46 for 3&4 cores.
CPU VID: 1.275
Vcore: 1.296, VCOREREFIN = 1.960
Uncore Multiplier: x38
Uncore Voltage: Default
Input Voltage/VCCIN: 1.776v
Cooling Solution: Cooler Master 212 EVO(w/ 1 fan) - No Delid
Stability Test: Prime 95 in Blend for 2 hours, no picture - Have been running this OC 24/7 ever since.
Batch Number: Costa Rica #3330C300
Ram Speed: 1600Mhz, 10-10-10-27, 1.5v
LLC Settings: Auto
Motherboard: Asus Z87-A

If anything seems unusual please let me know.

I've been running Prime95 v27.9 for about 20 minutes now, temperatures rose higher than the previous version, but seem to have plateaued in the mid to high 70s. I'm sure if I let this stress test run for a few hours the temperatures would gradually rise, it should also be noted that my CPU fan is only at 1500rpm. HWiNFO says a maximum of 80C was reached, but all 4 cores are all in the mid 70s right now. Is it usual for cores to be different temperatures? Core #1 seems to be my hottest core running at 78C, while Core#3 is chilling at 69C?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PinkoTheCommi*
> 
> I just downloaded 27.9 and am doing a Blend test as we speak. Here are some updated values.
> 
> Username: Faceman
> CPU Model: i5-4670k
> Core Multiplier: 47 for 1&2 cores, 46 for 3&4 cores.
> CPU VID: 1.275
> Vcore: 1.296, VCOREREFIN = 1.960
> Uncore Multiplier: x38
> Uncore Voltage: Default
> Input Voltage/VCCIN: 1.776v
> Cooling Solution: Cooler Master 212 EVO(w/ 1 fan) - No Delid
> Stability Test: Prime 95 in Blend for 2 hours, no picture - Have been running this OC 24/7 ever since.
> Batch Number: Costa Rica #3330C300
> Ram Speed: 1600Mhz, 10-10-10-27, 1.5v
> LLC Settings: Auto
> Motherboard: Asus Z87-A
> 
> If anything seems unusual please let me know.
> 
> I've been running Prime95 v27.9 for about 20 minutes now, temperatures rose higher than the previous version, but seem to have plateaued in the mid to high 70s. I'm sure if I let this stress test run for a few hours the temperatures would gradually rise, it should also be noted that my CPU fan is only at 1500rpm. HWiNFO says a maximum of 80C was reached, but all 4 cores are all in the mid 70s right now. Is it usual for cores to be different temperatures? Core #1 seems to be my hottest core running at 78C, while Core#3 is chilling at 69C?


10C difference is acceptable.

Temps probably won't rise much more after 1-2 hours, after which maybe peak increases 1-5C but that's about it in my experience.


----------



## angelotti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PinkoTheCommi*
> 
> I just downloaded 27.9 and am doing a Blend test as we speak....


If you're using 27.9, and want to run 'blend' for example, select it but then switch to 'custom' and *keep* the setting left by blend but change the amount of 'time to run each FFT' from 15min to 5min (latest prime uses 3min).
This is much better for the 2-3 hours tests, because it allows for a wider range of FFT sizes to be run in the 2-3h of testing (this is valid for all three modes: small/in-place/large).
For fully custom, it depends on the settings, for ex. 1344 for both *min* and *max* will not require changing the time for each FFT size to run.

If you run the test for 12-24h, leave it to default.


----------



## angelotti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PinkoTheCommi*
> 
> Username: Faceman
> CPU Model: i5-4670k
> *Core Multiplier: 47 for 1&2 cores, 46 for 3&4 cores.*
> CPU VID: 1.275
> Vcore: 1.296, VCOREREFIN = 1.960(is that bad?)
> Uncore Multiplier: x38
> Uncore Voltage: Default
> Input Voltage/VCCIN: 1.776v (Is that bad?)
> Cooling Solution: Cooler Master 212 EVO(w/ 1 fan) - No Delid
> Stability Test: Prime 95 in Blend for 2 hours, no picture - Have been running this OC 24/7 ever since.
> Batch Number: Costa Rica #3330C300
> Ram Speed: 1600Mhz, 10-10-10-27, 1.5v
> LLC Settings: Auto
> Motherboard: Asus Z87-A


According to the screenshot you provided, your multiplier *is actually 46!*
On my (crap) MB, you cannot set the cores multiplier individually, you can only set the multiplier according to the number of cores in use (i assume that, by '_in use_' they meant passing the stock frequency).
EX: if you set it 1=*47*, 2=*47*, 3=*46*, 4=*46* ..it means that, if only two cores are utilised, they will turbo at *47* and if the third and forth kick-in, they will all run at *46*.
Another ex: 1=47, 2=47, 3=46, 4=45 would mean, 47 for two cores usage, 46 for three cores usage and 45 for all cores.

I assume all Z87's behave the same.

In other words, you're testing 46 not 47.., to actually test 47 you have to set prime to use only two workers.


----------



## GeneO

You cannot set an individual core multiplier on any Intel chips. What you are actually setting for one core, is the turbo multiplier that one core will run at if the other cores are idle, 2 core the turbo multiplier for two cores when the remaining cores are idle, etc. The multiplier for one core can be greater than the multiplier for two cores, ... since less power is ude the fewer cores you boost.

It is not a motherboard thing but the way turbo works on the processors.


----------



## Cyro999

My last is significantly cooler than the other three, etc ~68c on third core and ~60c on fourth core. That 8c gap expands to 12c+ with very high temps


----------



## PinkoTheCommi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angelotti*
> 
> According to the screenshot you provided, your multiplier *is actually 46!*
> On my (crap) MB, you cannot set the cores multiplier individually, you can only set the multiplier according to the number of cores in use (i assume that, by '_in use_' they meant passing the stock frequency).
> EX: if you set it 1=*47*, 2=*47*, 3=*46*, 4=*46* ..it means that, if only two cores are utilised, they will turbo at *47* and if the third and forth kick-in, they will all run at *46*.
> Another ex: 1=47, 2=47, 3=46, 4=45 would mean, 47 for two cores usage, 46 for three cores usage and 45 for all cores.
> 
> I assume all Z87's behave the same.
> 
> In other words, you're testing 46 not 47.., to actually test 47 you have to set prime to use only two workers.


I stated in an earlier post that my machine is running 47 on 1 and 2 cores, and 46 on 3 and 4 cores, which I am absolutely ok with. I just want to make sure my temperatures and voltages are in check. For on automatic overclock, I am pretty pleased.


----------



## PinkoTheCommi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angelotti*
> 
> If you're using 27.9, and want to run 'blend' for example, select it but then switch to 'custom' and *keep* the setting left by blend but change the amount of 'time to run each FFT' from 15min to 5min (latest prime uses 3min).
> This is much better for the 2-3 hours tests, because it allows for a wider range of FFT sizes to be run in the 2-3h of testing (this is valid for all three modes: small/in-place/large).
> For fully custom, it depends on the settings, for ex. 1344 for both *min* and *max* will not require changing the time for each FFT size to run.
> 
> If you run the test for 12-24h, leave it to default.


Ok, thank you for that bit of info. I didn't have a chance to apply this method to the stress test I just did, but in the future I will be sure to set the time to run each FFT depending on how long I plan to stress.

So, my findings after doing Prime95 27.9 for 1 hour:
Temperatures rose much more quickly than in the old version, but I seemed to plateau in the mid-high 70s like before. My HWiNFO said a maximum of 80C was reached, but I never witnessed it, the highest temperature I saw on the current indicator was 78C. To be fair, I did bump up my 212 EVO from 1200rpm to 1500rpm, so not the most scientific of tests.

My cores are not running at the same temperature, I guess this is common. The discrepancy between core #1 and core #3 was 10C.


----------



## angelotti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PinkoTheCommi*
> 
> I stated in an earlier post that my machine is running 47 on 1 and 2 cores, and 46 on 3 and 4 cores, which I am absolutely ok with.


That can be interpreted both ways, but only one is accurate!
47 on *two* loaded cores while the other two are *0*, or
46 when three or all cores are loaded
EX:
Either 47. 47. 0. 0.
Or 46. 46. 46. 46.
*But NOT 47. 47. 46. 46. at the same time.*

If this is what you meant, then you are correct.


----------



## angelotti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PinkoTheCommi*
> 
> ...Temperatures rose much more quickly than in the old version, but I seemed to plateau in the mid-high 70s like before...


I should have mentioned when i said _"that version of prime (april 2011) is probably ten times worse than aida, at stressing haswells"_ i meant *the instruction sets* not temps (though i did expect temps to be a little higher as well).


----------



## PinkoTheCommi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angelotti*
> 
> That can be interpreted both ways, but only one is accurate!
> 47 on *two* loaded cores while the other two are *0*, or
> 46 when three or all cores are loaded
> EX:
> Either 47. 47. 0. 0.
> Or 46. 46. 46. 46.
> *But NOT 47. 47. 46. 46. at the same time.*
> 
> If this is what you meant, then you are correct.


I think it is 47,47,0,0 on 2 or less cores and 46,46,46,46 when 3 or more are enabled.


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

I can't manage to run a 125 BCLK, is there something to do except setting it to 125 ?

Setting 125 and AUTO or 125 and 1.25 is the same, i have msi g45 gaming MB.

I'm reducing core ratio and ring ratio and i set RAM to low frequency so i'm sure the output one is below what it can actually supports.

Or is it my chip that is bad ?

-> It attempts to boot few times then goes into bios asking to change settings.


----------



## marlone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ConnorMcLeod*
> 
> I can't manage to run a 125 BCLK, is there something to do except setting it to 125 ?
> 
> Setting 125 and AUTO or 125 and 1.25 is the same, i have msi g45 gaming MB.
> 
> I'm reducing core ratio and ring ratio and i set RAM to low frequency so i'm sure the output one is below what it can actually supports.
> 
> Or is it my chip that is bad ?
> 
> -> It attempts to boot few times then goes into bios asking to change settings.


Are you trying to get stable at 125bclk? Have you tried 100? You might be able to get a more stable OC if you click using default settings, in this case default should be 100 not 125


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

100 is ok, wanna try 125 but can't even boot, while haswell should be able to boot at 125 and 167 with no problem, so i think i'm missing something.
I'm stable actually, just wanna try things since i like to make tests


----------



## phazer11

So, just got RealBench to run for the better part of three hours and a half hours(would have gone longer but I decided to stop it since I checked it before heading to bed) and noticed that LuxMark had crashed, judging from the event logs it happened 2 hours and 45ish minutes into the run. I was using the 16GB preset of the Stress Test in 4 hour mode. Now if I understand correctly LuxMark has more to do with the GPU side of the equation yeah?

If anyone is curious the temps maxed out at 86C @4.5GHz with HT on with 1.360-1.376v under load (it's set to manual 1.348v in UEFI)

>v< Looks like somehow my RAM timings got way off (11-11-11-28-2T as opposed to stock 9-9-9-24) and the voltage and frequency (unlike the timings) went back to the stock 1600 MHz 1.35v. Something might be off with the CPU frequency, going to run it again to be sure. Still would like to know about the question though.


----------



## chumanga

I'm having problem to stabilize 43x cpu core, running x264 benchmark it keep giving me 101 bsod and it stuck at blue screen bsod and dont restart computer, i need to press button to turn off and restart.

Core Multiplier: 43x
Vcore: 1.270v at bios 1.296v at hwinfo load
Uncore Multiplier: 35x
Uncore Voltage: 1.150v
Input Voltage: 1.850v
Cooling Solution: Havik 140
Stability Test: x264 benchmark
Ram Speed: 1333
Ram Voltage: 1.5v
LLC Setting: lvl 6
cpu current capability: 110%
Motherboard: Asus z87 plus

I do 4.2ghz at 1.230v bios stable at x264 and same uncore multiplier and voltage how in the 43x attempt.

Anyone have some tip what can i do to solve this, is it a Uncore bsod problem or can be still lack of Vcore or VCCIN.

PS: I have a old pair of 2x 4gb kingston 1333mhz memory, which dont have xmp profile, can it be a trouble about overclocking haswell?


----------



## angelotti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ConnorMcLeod*
> 
> I can't manage to run a 125 BCLK, is there something to do except setting it to 125 ?
> Setting 125 and AUTO or 125 and 1.25 is the same, i have msi g45 gaming MB.
> I'm reducing core ratio and ring ratio and i set RAM to low frequency so i'm sure the output one is below what it can actually supports.
> Or is it my chip that is bad ?
> -> It attempts to boot few times then goes into bios asking to change settings.


It affects CPU *core*/*cache* multipliers and *RAM*. From what you are saying, you've done it right. Just make sure your calculations are right, and the voltages up to the task.

Example:
BCLK - 100
BCLK Strap - 125
Core multi - 37 (to reach just over 47)
Cache multi - 30 ( to reach just over 38)
RAM - 1333 for 1866 ram (or 1600 if your ram is rated 2400 but i doubt it will work)
feel free to correct my calculation if need be..

Anyway, I couldn't make it work at all, and from what i read on the net, not many did.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marlone*
> 
> Are you trying to get stable at 125bclk? Have you tried 100? You might be able to get a more stable OC if you click using default settings, in this case default should be 100 not 125


He was talking about BCLK *Strap*.


----------



## angelotti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chumanga*
> 
> I'm having problem to stabilize 43x cpu core, running x264 benchmark it keep giving me 101 bsod and it stuck at blue screen bsod and dont restart computer, i need to press button to turn off and restart.
> 
> Core Multiplier: 43x
> Vcore: 1.270v at bios 1.296v at hwinfo load
> Uncore Multiplier: 35x
> Uncore Voltage: 1.150v
> Input Voltage: 1.850v
> Cooling Solution: Havik 140
> Stability Test: x264 benchmark
> Ram Speed: 1333
> Ram Voltage: 1.5v
> LLC Setting: lvl 6
> cpu current capability: 110%
> Motherboard: Asus z87 plus
> 
> I do 4.2ghz at 1.230v bios stable at x264 and same uncore multiplier and voltage how in the 43x attempt. I was seeing at AI suite 3 my uncore voltage is changing sometimes to adaptative at 43x attempt, either i set it manual mode at bios.
> 
> Anyone have some tip what can i do to solve this, is it a Uncore bsod problem or can be still lack of Vcore or VCCIN.
> 
> PS: I have a old pair of 2x 4gb kingston 1333mhz memory, which dont have xmp profile, can it be a trouble about overclocking haswell?


You might need to push harder. Mine needs 1.35V to do 4.3GHz (it's what i use now, since i delided). I've tested this with prime 27.9 and it ran for a little over an hour before i manually ended it to test with prime 28.5b.
It took 1.4V for that to run ~20min without stopping one of the workers (up to 1.39V it was failing at least one worker in anywhere from 1 to 5 minutes).

You don't need more VCCIN, intel said .45 above the core voltage, and it's recommended to raise it to .50/.60V to compensate for a crap board (with very cheap VRM's)
Most asrock boards default VCCIN to 1.9V for precisely this reason. The VRM's on my asrock board were reaching to 68/72°C (i only checked 2 of them) under x264 at 42/1.28V and 1.9 input (1.8 input was giving me BSOD's). So then i placed 2X80mm fans to blow on them (55°C the one that was 68) and now i can do 43/1.35V with 1.8V VCCIN.

As for the RAM question, there's nothing wrong with any particular type of RAM (in terms of specs), as long as they are not faulty.


----------



## Cyro999

For BCLK strap.. just start at 24x (3ghz) on core and uncore, low clock on RAM and work up. If 3ghz works you can jump up a lot higher, if it doesn't and it's possible to fix, it's easier to fix at 3ghz than 4.7
Quote:


> You don't need more VCCIN, intel said .45 above the core voltage, and it's recommended to raise it to .50/.60V to compensate for a crap board (with very cheap VRM's)
> Most asrock boards default VCCIN to 1.9V for precisely this reason. The VRM's on my asrock board were reaching to 68/72°C (i only checked 2 of them) under x264 at 42/1.28V and 1.9 input (1.8 input was giving me BSOD's). So then i placed 2X80mm fans to blow on them (55°C the one that was 68) and now i can do 43/1.35V with 1.8V VCCIN.


1.4/1.9 does not work for me and i wouldn't consider d3h/ud3h/ud4h etc to be crap boards in terms of VRM's, but i'm not an expert. AFAIK, behavior is slightly different on some boards in terms of what they will give you for a given bios setting, or specifically, how much LLC will affect voltage


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> For BCLK strap.. just start at 24x (3ghz) on core and uncore, low clock on RAM and work up. If 3ghz works you can jump up a lot higher, if it doesn't and it's possible to fix, it's easier to fix at 3ghz than 4.7


A guy wanted to know the difference in temps from HT on vs HT off under x264.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> A guy wanted to know the difference in temps from HT on vs HT off under x264.


~8-12c depending on how hot your temps are, maybe a little less if very cold or more if very hot


----------



## angelotti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> 1.4/1.9 does not work for me and i wouldn't consider d3h/ud3h/ud4h etc to be crap boards in terms of VRM's, but i'm not an expert. AFAIK, behavior is slightly different on some boards in terms of what they will give you for a given bios setting, or specifically, how much LLC will affect voltage


Well, how much input voltage does that 1.4 vcore needs and at what frequency? RAM, IO and IGPU(if used) come into play as well.
Can you hold your finger tips on the VRM's, 30 minutes into a stress test?
*I'm not a expert either*, i'm talking from my own experience and from net readings.
I read that asrock has analog power delivery while the other main manufacturers have digital for the mid to high-end boards (on z87 line).

And NO, i won't say that upper mid-range gigabyte boards are bad...


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angelotti*
> 
> Well, how much input voltage does that 1.4 vcore needs and at what frequency? RAM, IO and IGPU(if used) come into play as well.
> Can you hold your finger tips on the VRM's, 30 minutes into a stress test?
> *I'm not a expert either*, i'm talking from my own experience and from net readings.
> I read that asrock has analog power delivery while the other main manufacturers have digital for the mid to high-end boards (on z87 line).
> 
> And NO, i won't say that upper mid-range gigabyte boards are bad...


I think the VRM's have heatsinks on, honestly i'm not so knowledgeable on the electrical engineering side









It's an analog 4+0 phase board vs digital 8+0, not entirely sure what the differences are (aside from more true phases = good)

I don't use IGPU, RAM @2400 (don't think it makes a difference) and i'm not sure how to adjust DIO/AIO in any way that makes a difference - i think i need about 2.0 for 1.4vcore with turbo LLC.

I've not seen people regularly running 1.4/1.9 though, aside from those with the asus boards that run like 0.06-0.08 above what you set on VRIN when using max llc~?


----------



## IAmTheNorwegian

Can i buy intel enc, Even though its about a amonth ago i bought my Cpu?


----------



## angelotti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> I think the VRM's have heatsinks on..


Yes, they do. I looked at some pictures of ud3h.


----------



## mav451

VRM temps are the reason I went GB in the first place









There was a thread around Haswell launch harping on this, and well, proof is in the pudding haha.


----------



## chumanga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angelotti*
> 
> You might need to push harder. Mine needs 1.35V to do 4.3GHz (it's what i use now, since i delided). I've tested this with prime 27.9 and it ran for a little over an hour before i manually ended it to test with prime 28.5b.
> It took 1.4V for that to run ~20min without stopping one of the workers (up to 1.39V it was failing at least one worker in anywhere from 1 to 5 minutes).
> 
> You don't need more VCCIN, intel said .45 above the core voltage, and it's recommended to raise it to .50/.60V to compensate for a crap board (with very cheap VRM's)
> Most asrock boards default VCCIN to 1.9V for precisely this reason. The VRM's on my asrock board were reaching to 68/72°C (i only checked 2 of them) under x264 at 42/1.28V and 1.9 input (1.8 input was giving me BSOD's). So then i placed 2X80mm fans to blow on them (55°C the one that was 68) and now i can do 43/1.35V with 1.8V VCCIN.
> 
> As for the RAM question, there's nothing wrong with any particular type of RAM (in terms of specs), as long as they are not faulty.


My cpu will boot to windows at x43 with 1.220v but till now with 1.30vcore 1.90v vccin no stability running x264. I will give up on this, no worth this voltage 1.30v+ to achieve only 4.3ghz.

About VRM i dont know about temps on my, since they are covered by heatsink and cant measure it. But what you saying is if my VRM motherboards are hot they dont feed cpu well? What is the maximum temp to VRM's in these boards? I see something in past about they can work above 100° C without problem.


----------



## phazer11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11*
> 
> So, just got RealBench to run for the better part of three hours and a half hours(would have gone longer but I decided to stop it since I checked it before heading to bed) and noticed that LuxMark had crashed, judging from the event logs it happened 2 hours and 45ish minutes into the run. I was using the 16GB preset of the Stress Test in 4 hour mode. Now if I understand correctly LuxMark has more to do with the GPU side of the equation yeah?
> 
> If anyone is curious the temps maxed out at 86C @4.5GHz with HT on with 1.360-1.376v under load (it's set to manual 1.348v in UEFI)
> 
> >v< Looks like somehow my RAM timings got way off (11-11-11-28-2T as opposed to stock 9-9-9-24) and the voltage and frequency (unlike the timings) went back to the stock 1600 MHz 1.35v. Something might be off with the CPU frequency, going to run it again to be sure. Still would like to know about the question though.


Anyone?

Oh yeah also I think I found my multiplier wall (or at least the "ZOMG the voltage needed to boot and run is over 9000!") which appears to be 4.6GHz (granted this is with auto settings).


----------



## Wirerat

My vrm on z87-plus and also my z87-a are barely above ambient. Doesnt matter the load they are never hot.

Is it because of digi vrm? Im pretty sure digi vrm is just a gimmick.

I came from a fx6300 at 5ghz. Now those were HOt vrm on asus M4A99 evo.

I thought the haswell chips just pull such small wattage the vrms dont get that hot. From what I have seen the mobo with more than 8phase do not overclock any better as it all depend on the chip.


----------



## angelotti

*@ chumanga*

If the heat sink touches the VRM's (not just hangs over them for aesthetic purposes) then you don't have to worry about them.

For more info: http://www.overclock.net/a/about-vrms-mosfets-motherboard-safety-with-high-tdp-processors

Also, 100MHz should add 2.5% to 3% (maybe 3.5 on apps that make use of avx2)


----------



## angelotti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> My vrm on z87-plus and also my z87-a are barely above ambient. Doesnt matter the load they are never hot


The same goes for my asus p8p67 evo. To the touch, they don't seem to have more than 40C.
It's probably an asrock thing.., there was a written review about an asrock board where they said that the vrm's were too hot to the touch.
They must get them from old gramophones at the scrap yard


----------



## Talon720

I have a 4770k that i was attempting to delid cause temps sucked 4.4ghz at 1.336v. If i went higher i had alot of 101 errors would fix that then 124 fix that then back to 101 very frustrating. Well ended breaking the chip deliding The next chip is slightly better it was able to 4.5ghz at 1.336 but take 1.4v to get 4.6 haven't played with it much. The temps on delided chip are low 70c under load so far at 1.4. They didn't go up much at all from 1.336-1.4 im assuming i can put more voltage through im watercooled. Is 1.4 and up ok to run how long has everyone else ran higher voltage?


----------



## Barefooter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Talon720*
> 
> I have a 4770k that i was attempting to delid cause temps sucked 4.4ghz at 1.336v. If i went higher i had alot of 101 errors would fix that then 124 fix that then back to 101 very frustrating. Well ended breaking the chip deliding The next chip is slightly better it was able to 4.5ghz at 1.336 but take 1.4v to get 4.6 haven't played with it much. The temps on delided chip are low 70c under load so far at 1.4. They didn't go up much at all from 1.336-1.4 im assuming i can put more voltage through im watercooled. Is 1.4 and up ok to run how long has everyone else ran higher voltage?


I've been running 1.42v for months now with no problem. That's about as high as I'm comfortable with, and way higher than many people would be comfortable with. As long as your temps are low like they are, I think you'll be fine with 1.40v.


----------



## phazer11

~1.3v (under load) for 4.4 GHz or ~1.38 (under load) for 4.5 GHz? I'm starting to lean more towards 4.4 GHz.


----------



## Barefooter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11*
> 
> ~1.3v (under load) for 4.4 GHz or ~1.38 (under load) for 4.5 GHz? I'm starting to lean more towards 4.4 GHz.


I'd run with the 4.5 Ghz but that's me. How about your temps? If your temps are getting up there, then you'd be better off with the 4.4 Ghz.


----------



## bubbleawsome

4.4Ghz IMO. 0.1Ghz is not worth 0.08v.


----------



## maynard14

hey guys,. another question a guy from our local buy and sell pc parts is selling his asus maximus formula vi z87 , about 275 dollars,. complete with all the accessories and use for 5 months, but the asus maximus z97 hero is price here in the philippines for 290 dollars, which one is better? i currently have an sealed 4770k newly bought last week


----------



## BoredErica

Do you want the accessories? And are there any features on z97 board you want?

Personally I'd go for the z97


----------



## phazer11

Temps are under 90C for both (while running RealBench v2.2's Stress Tester) so that's not a big issue (haven't tried the improved x264 benchmark with these settings yet though). Like I said it's just ~1.3v for 44x and ~1.38 for 45x. Of course I might be able to tune it some more if I wasn't worried about putting more than 2v VCCIN (Input Voltage) which is where it's kind of parked right now.


----------



## maynard14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Do you want the accessories? And are there any features on z97 board you want?
> 
> Personally I'd go for the z97


i like the built in wifi of the formula, and the armor also, the hero z97 doesnt have that features, but its the latest chipset z97, and it supports broadwell, but i wont upgrade my cpu for 5 yrs









but my main feature that i want is a reliable board and can oc my 4770k much better....

why you choose z97 sir?


----------



## chumanga

Looks like mine stabilized at 1.320v for 4.3ghz, and 1.240v for 4.2ghz. But my air cooler cannot handle this 1.30v anyway, hit 80° running only x264 benchmark.


----------



## Frontside

Still trying to get stable 4.6 GHz under 1.25v. This time i got 0x9C BSOD after 5 hours in OCCT. What;s QPI/VTT for Haswell?


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frontside*
> 
> Still trying to get stable 4.6 GHz under 1.25v. This time i got 0x9C BSOD after 5 hours in OCCT. What;s QPI/VTT for Haswell?


I think it would be CPU Cache Voltage (VCCRING), but BSOD codes on Haswell seem to be cured by different things. If I remember correctly 9C has been solved many times in this thread with more Vcore.


----------



## Frontside

Thanks. Will give it a try. I just don't want to go beyond 1.25v until my pump arrive. Crysis 3 heats up my CPU like crazy on air. 4.5 ghz 1.9v and temp jumps up to 80C


----------



## ProKoN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frontside*
> 
> Still trying to get stable 4.6 GHz under 1.25v. This time i got 0x9C BSOD after 5 hours in OCCT. What;s QPI/VTT for Haswell?


*x9C* is typically memory related, I do believe.

please link your ram specs and tell us what your mem chips are set at?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProKoN*
> 
> *x9C* is typically memory related, I do believe.
> 
> please link your ram specs and tell us what your mem chips are set at?


Not necessarily so with Haswell. You can get 9c simply from a bad overclock on the CPU.


----------



## phazer11

So, I got x264 Benchmark to run for ~4.5 passes (roughly 40-45 minutes) with a playlist of Full HD M2TS videos running in Media Player Classic (MadVR video renderer with ReClock and LAV Audio) then it comes up with the Clock_Watchdog error so I nudge the VID up a tiny bit and boot back in and then start the playlist and x264 back up and it crashes 7 minutes in. *scratches head*


----------



## ProKoN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frontside*
> 
> Still trying to get stable 4.6 GHz under 1.25v. This time i got 0x9C BSOD after 5 hours in OCCT. What;s QPI/VTT for Haswell?


I typically see x101 or x124 from bad core\uncore OC.

my 2400mhz mem chips are voltage hungry, if i provide any less than 1.7V at 2400mhz i get *X9C*

Just my experience.


----------



## angelgrin

hi guys, where can i find the log for bsod error in win 8.1?


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11*
> 
> So, I got x264 Benchmark to run for ~4.5 passes (roughly 40-45 minutes) with a playlist of Full HD M2TS videos running in Media Player Classic (MadVR video renderer with ReClock and LAV Audio) then it comes up with the Clock_Watchdog error so I nudge the VID up a tiny bit and boot back in and then start the playlist and x264 back up and it crashes 7 minutes in. *scratches head*


Crashing in 7mins doesn't mean settings are worst than crashing in 45mins, just means that both settings are not stable enough, could have been crashed after 2 hours with same settings, that's why it is better to pass a full night test.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProKoN*
> 
> I typically see x101 or x124 from bad core\uncore OC.
> 
> my 2400mhz mem chips are voltage hungry, if i provide any less than 1.7V at 2400mhz i get *X9C*
> 
> Just my experience.


My experience is that the bsod code can change from one to the other based upon the type of load. I believe the 9c code is 09c or something to that effect. It's not quite as common as the other two codes but setting ram back to stock was our first try. (Assuming somebody even had ram overclocked - Most people start OCs with ram at stock anyways). I've even downclocked the ram to 1333 in the past, and there was zero effect in stability going from 1333-2133.

Oddly enough when I overclocked my ram too much, I never got 9c Bsod, I got some other random number.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angelgrin*
> 
> hi guys, where can i find the log for bsod error in win 8.1?


BlueScreenView - Nice and free little program that lets you see the codes....


----------



## phazer11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ConnorMcLeod*
> 
> Crashing in 7mins doesn't mean settings are worst than crashing in 45mins, just means that both settings are not stable enough, could have been crashed after 2 hours with same settings, that's why it is better to pass a full night test.


Well obviously but if it can't pass even one loop with a higher vcore than the one that passed nearly 5 loops it's a bit odd, either way if it couldn't finish one loop it definitely couldn't pass all night so saying it's better to pass an all night run doesn't mean a darn thing.


----------



## Frontside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProKoN*
> 
> *x9C* is typically memory related, I do believe.
> 
> please link your ram specs and tell us what your mem chips are set at?


2x4 Gb 2133 Dominator Platinum (CMD8GX3M2B2133C9) 9-11-10-30
Proven stable at 4.5 GHz 1.9v VID by 4 hours in OCCT and million rounds in BF3-BF4


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11*
> 
> Well obviously but if it can't pass even one loop with a higher vcore than the one that passed nearly 5 loops it's a bit odd, either way if it couldn't finish one loop it definitely couldn't pass all night so saying it's better to pass an all night run doesn't mean a darn thing.


I meant you need to raise settings untill you can run test at least 6h as recommanded, or how long you are comfortable with.
Crashing in 7mins or 45mins is roughly the same and means settings are not stable, and the 45mins crashing settings could have crashed after 7mins as well.

May be you should consider prime27.9 test with the 1344 settings, it was Cyro999 and other members advice, and it usually detects unstable settings in an hour, then once you have found roughly stable settings, you can start with x264 longer tests, it saved me lot of time. (settings are following : [ custom / 1344 / 1344 / unchecked / ~90% of task manager avalaible RAM / 60 ] )

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> For BCLK strap.. just start at 24x (3ghz) on core and uncore, low clock on RAM and work up. If 3ghz works you can jump up a lot higher, if it doesn't and it's possible to fix, it's easier to fix at 3ghz than 4.7


Thanks, i realized that problem was ram timings (i think), because when i set 800 or 1066 (in order to have final result below 1600), bios is automatically uses some default 800/1066 settings which are not good for 1300 or 1400 result i got.
So i run default strap, enabled XMP, reboot and manually set XPM timings.
Then i was able to boot at 125.


----------



## ProKoN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frontside*
> 
> 2x4 Gb 2133 Dominator Platinum (CMD8GX3M2B2133C9) 9-11-10-30
> Proven stable at 4.5 GHz 1.9v VID by 4 hours in OCCT and million rounds in BF3-BF4


you running stock xmp profile @ 1.5V?


----------



## Frontside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProKoN*
> 
> you running stock xmp profile @ 1.5V?


Stock XMP @1.65V


----------



## Jedson3614

Im trying to go to 44x on my 4770k but nothing I do proves to work. I read this guide and I disagree about tuning my ram down to 1600 mhz. There is improvements to be made with 1866mhz ram. 1600 mhz ram isnt enough for haswell anymore. By not using 1866 this leave performance on the table to be had. So my issue is no matter what voltage I set my chip fails and blue screens on 44x. I have tried setting uncore to 35x but this proves to be an issue keeping is over almost 900 mhz behind the core clock. Either my IMC controller is extremely weak or i'm not doing something correct.. My vcore is at 1.28, and LLC set to extreme. I must have a very very poor chip if I cant break 4.3 ghz. Cooling is h100i, and temps on 43 hit about low 60's.


----------



## angelotti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jedson3614*
> 
> I read this guide and I disagree about tuning my ram down to 1600 mhz. There is improvements to be made with 1866mhz ram. 1600 mhz ram isnt enough for haswell anymore. By not using 1866 this leave performance on the table to be had.


The point of bringing the RAM down to 1600 is to take it out of the equation WHILE OC-ing the CPU. The guide DOES say to bring it back to specks once the desired OC has been achieved.
If you want help with the CPU OC-ing, you'll have to provide a little more details.


----------



## Jedson3614

What do you need to know ?


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jedson3614*
> 
> What do you need to know ?


What Vcore have you tried? Many chips need 1.3V or more to hit 44x, if you're only at 1.28V you probably just need more Vcore.


----------



## angelotti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jedson3614*
> 
> What do you need to know ?


For starters, the input voltage, the stress test you're using and how long does it run before crash/BSOD..

Set cache to 38 at 1.15 or 1.2V,. It's enough voltage for 38 (1.2V is probably a little more than needed but not enough to cause more heat).
When you're done with core OC-ing you cat attempt to raise it to 42, if you like, and see how much voltage does it need.

As for current core OC, push the voltage higher, it's safe!, mine needs 1.35V for 43, so it can be worse than 43 at 1.28V.
My opinion is, that up to 44 you can push the voltage as far as 1.4V with adequate cooling (under 75°C) under heavy load.
At 45/46 there are allot more amps passing through the chip so 1.4V should be taken with a little caution.


----------



## Jedson3614

Ive tried your setting and I have h100i not adequate cooling for 44x I guess. its still unstable at an even lower uncore I tried 35x even lower than your 38x. I have also set appropriate voltage per what you said. i even tried 1.2 vcore. The issue is 1.3 is to high for my particular cooling and cpu. I would hit 80 to 90 at those voltages and feel uncomfortable. None the less I tried 1.3 anyway and it still bsods. ive tried aidia 64 with memory set to 512. I also tried prime 95. It blue screen fairly quickly. So even at 1.3 vcore and 44x it still bsods with very high temps. I also tried to paly around with system agent voltage becuase my ram is at 1866 mhz. I believe I have a weak IMC, and a ****ty chip, but even raising to more vcore I still am bsod'ing. So if my goal was 45 and my chips needs 1.4 at 44, is it safe going higher or is that my limit? Also at 1.3 to 1.4 Im temp limited with my h100i. I hit high 60s to 70's. that is stressing. If I were to run IBT I would be 80-90s. I know that isnt real world, but if your talking non stressing at 75, then I ahve plenty of room. I only hit 50s for gaming, but stressing prime 95 or aidia 64 at 512 memory set it goes high 60s mid 70s. This is at my current 43 at 1.28.


----------



## marlone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jedson3614*
> 
> Ive tried your setting and I have h100i not adequate cooling for 44x I guess. its still unstable at an even lower uncore I tried 35x even lower than your 38x. I have also set appropriate voltage per what you said. i even tried 1.2 vcore. The issue is 1.3 is to high for my particular cooling and cpu. I would hit 80 to 90 at those voltages and feel uncomfortable. None the less I tried 1.3 anyway and it still bsods. ive tried aidia 64 with memory set to 512. I also tried prime 95. It blue screen fairly quickly. So even at 1.3 vcore and 44x it still bsods with very high temps. I also tried to paly around with system agent voltage becuase my ram is at 1866 mhz. I believe I have a weak IMC, and a ****ty chip, but even raising to more vcore I still am bsod'ing. So if my goal was 45 and my chips needs 1.4 at 44, is it safe going higher or is that my limit? Also at 1.3 to 1.4 Im temp limited with my h100i. I hit high 60s to 70's. that is stressing. If I were to run IBT I would be 80-90s. I know that isnt real world, but if your talking non stressing at 75, then I ahve plenty of room. I only hit 50s for gaming, but stressing prime 95 or aidia 64 at 512 memory set it goes high 60s mid 70s. This is at my current 43 at 1.28.


you mightve gotten a really bad chip (gunk between die and ihs may be really bad), and thus you're hitting your temperature ceiling. what are your settings at 4.3 and is it stable?


----------



## angelotti

I'm on air with 43 at 1.35 and before delidding, prime 27.9 blend gave me 85 to 92C. H100I should be at less than that at 44 with 1.3V.

Adding more voltage for a particular multiplier *with the exact same stress test* should add very very little temperature. You'll have to raise the frequency as well for the temp to go higher or change the stress methodology to something heavier.
For ex: *44 at 1.35* should be very close (temperature wise) to *44 at 1.3*, so it's safe to test, at least to see if it helps with stability.

Also, note that 100MHz will give you about 2.5 to 3% extra power.

EDIT: Test with prime 27.9 on custom 1344 for both min and max, for starters. It's cooler then blend or small.

Edit 2: You still didn't mention the Input Voltage...


----------



## phazer11

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *Jedson3614*
> 
> What do you need to know ?


Well, did you read the entire guide and at least try what it said (especially concerning the RAM)? Also it would help to know what CPU model and motherboard you have. Instead of stressing with Prime 95 or AIDA then use the X264 preset linked on the OP, I would also recommend trying RealBench once you think you've gotten it x264 stable, once you're done with that you could try AIDA for the gravy.


----------



## Jedson3614

Hey my specs are listed under NY profile but I have 4770k.


----------



## General Fumoffu

Hi, just have a little question .

I wanted to know if the the frequency of the memory has an effect on overclocking your CPU, and was the best frequency to use when overclocking, because I want to buy the Corsair Vengeance 1600 MHZ CL9 but maybe it's a bit low ? Maybe I should go with 1866 or more ?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General Fumoffu*
> 
> Hi, just have a little question .
> 
> I wanted to know if the the frequency of the memory has an effect on overclocking your CPU, and was the best frequency to use when overclocking, because I want to buy the Corsair Vengeance 1600 MHZ CL9 but maybe it's a bit low ? Maybe I should go with 1866 or more ?


you can find your max core overclock with ram speeds at 1600. Each chip can have a little different memory controller strength. I suggest you get aida64 and run memory benchmark with different setting after you achieve your max overclock and are stable.

For example. My memory can got up to 12-14-13-30-1t 2800mhz but my chips memory controller starts to loose performance in aida memory benchmark at my current overclock. Overclocking can limit the memory controller performance. My memory benchmarks are much higher at 2400mhz and 10-12-11-30-1t at my 4.6 or 4.7ghz settings.

Everyones memory sweet spot is different. you can play with your timings/speed and memory voltage and re run the aida64 benchmark to get the highest scores.To be honest though. Overclocking memory really doesn't do much outside the benchmarks though.


----------



## phazer11

Alright, Prime 95 27.9 Custom FFT 1344-1344 using 14500MB RAM at 60 minutes per FFT length passed for 1 hour 19 minutes (I actually stopped it). Going to try RealBench followed by x264 loops.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav451*
> 
> VRM temps are the reason I went GB in the first place
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was a thread around Haswell launch harping on this, and well, proof is in the pudding haha.


There was this image










As for other posts:

Vcore can cause 124, 101 and 9c. Lack of input voltage or droop etc can cause 101 - you NEED a certain amount for a given vcore. Guideline 1.8 @1.25 and 2.0 @1.4.


----------



## mk16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> There was this image


what no ud4h ?
FINE BE THAT WAY


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mk16*
> 
> what no ud4h ?
> FINE BE THAT WAY


the z87x-d3h, ud3h and ud4h have the same VRM setup, there was even a few more boards with it exactly the same IIRC. No point showing the same stuff twice.

They put the same 8-phase VRM on a ton of boards ranging from the z87x-oc to the "lower end" powerhouse d3h


----------



## phazer11

Ok... so RealBench totally failed in 10 minutes.


----------



## callmejoe

Great guide. Probably most informative, real world advice I've read. Not to mention pretty humorous. Wish I found this guide before I started over-clocking my 4670k


----------



## BoredErica

Appreciate the kind words.


----------



## Vixo90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angelotti*
> 
> You don't need more VCCIN, intel said .45 above the core voltage, and it's recommended to raise it to .50/.60V to compensate for a crap board (with very cheap VRM's)
> Most asrock boards default VCCIN to 1.9V for precisely this reason.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> As for other posts:
> 
> Vcore can cause 124, 101 and 9c. Lack of input voltage or droop etc can cause 101 - you NEED a certain amount for a given vcore. Guideline 1.8 @1.25 and 2.0 @1.4.


I'm using 0.6v more input voltage than vcore (1.250 vcore with 1.850 vrrin) and it's been working really good. I see no difference in stability with going above, but if I go lower (under 0.5v) I become unstable. My motherboard falls in the directory of "crap boards" I guess (Asrock Z87 Pro 3).

I think my problems with getting 99.99% ((







)) stable is because of my board. I passed 50 loops in x264 on 1.285 vcore and I've been playing BF4 for more than 22 hours with 1.250v without BSOD, but still I cant make more than 60 loops in x264 without crash (been up to 1.315v).

I really rather have lower vcore (and lower temps) and take one BSOD per week, than using ridiculous high vcore and passing 10+ hours in benchmarks. I know the stability is personal prefference and depends on how stable your PC needs to be. I just realized I dont need to be 10+ hours of x264 stable for my daily use.

If i'm gonna do something important (rendering or 'serious' gaming) I just lower my multiplier by 1 instead.

The past weeks of overclocking, I have a theory, that to low cache/uncore multiplier (or voltage for it) can cause my OC to be unstable...I've been using x33 for uncore, with 1.200 vring. These past days I've been using x42 with 1.3 v instead. It feels like im getting more stable with it. Anyone else have heard about this or experienced it? I think I read some post in the thread, that someone had to use 1.250+ v for his vring/cache voltage, or his OC became unstable. Cant find the post though.


----------



## phazer11

So... I go back to thinking my chip is just bad. It seemed like 4.5 GHz was within reason (might still be temperature wise) but in order to get 4.4 GHz stable under Prime 95 27.9 Custom 1344-1344 FFT 14645MB 60 Minute I had to increase the volts from 1.312v under load to 1.34v under load. RealBench passed for 2 hours, I also ran AIDA for 30 minutes, and then started 45 loops of x264 with Media Monkey in the background playing some FLAC files before I went to bed. It looks like it crashed about 12 loops in.

Also, Angelotti you noticed if x264 is more punishing stability wise if you increase some of the settings? I'm trying one of my custom encoding profiles now and it's going at a snail's pace (2.22 FPS with FLAC files playing in the background compared to the 3.6-3.8 FPS I get with yours)


----------



## angelotti

Well, log with HWiNFO for 10-15min both versions and compare the logs with 'GenericLogViewer' (mostly *core/threads load* and *temps*).

I must have run more than a hundred different settings combination for the encoder, and some, though encoding very slow, actually decrease the load/temps. Some settings (especially the ones that deal with the analysis) can devote to much time analysing a certain frame or sequential of frames, leaving the other threads hanging.., waiting for that particular process to end. It's more of a theory than a certainty as to why some settings hurt the load, because i still cannot find a mention in 'VideoLAN's' descriptions/changelogs of the x264 about the threads work (whether the same task is divided amongst all of the threads, or they split the tasks among different threads according to the encode settings)

If you have the time to test, it would be welcomed by many readers of this thread (if you share your findings, that is...)


----------



## phazer11

Of course, I'm using a heavy workload I used to do whenever there was a tough source file back when I did encoding for and helped other fansub encoders under a few different names. I combined that with the upscale you performed with Lanczos4. The temps are about 2C hotter on average and up to 5C hotter than I was getting with the default. I have noticed that occasionally a few of the cores will dip to 98% and go right back to 100%. I might be able to fix that by decreasing subme from 11 to subme 10 as in yours. Nevermind it happened with yours as well, goign to see if I can make it stay up there, it could just be me having a mediaplayer playing FLAC audio.

I've also noticed it will crash the computer (no BSOD, or anything it just shuts it off and reboots) at around 30 minutes in (start of third loop) instead of around 45-50 (midway loop 4, beginning of loop 5) if there is an issue.

Oh, also since I'm not as familiar with commandline as I used to be, but you're not using multi pass encoding with the CRF right? By that I mean either multi pass CRF or somehow making the encoder think it's doing pass 1 of a multi pass encode and the switching over to the CRF. It doesn't look like it to me but I figured I'd ask to be sure.


----------



## angelotti

Constant Quality' is single pass.

This makes it repeat the task (loop)

Code:



Code:


for /L %%n in (1,1,%numpass%) do ( ... )


----------



## phazer11

CRF can be used as part of a multipass from what I've heard, never actually used it i practice, so I was just curious.


----------



## BoredErica

Somebody said that Devil's Canyon will NOT have IVR? Is this true or merely rumor?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Somebody said that Devil's Canyon will NOT have IVR? Is this true or merely rumor?


I learned watching the wan show with linus that the z87 boards might be updated to run the DC later on. They interview some guy froM asus that says the firmware to run Devils canyon cpu was successfully ran on z87 chipsets and may be released later as long as performance of existing haswell cpus is not sacrificed by more that 5% or so to run the new cpus.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W1IoyF1aFSY


----------



## Tmfs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> I learned watching the wan show with linus that the z87 boards might be updated to run the DC later on. They interview some guy froM asus that says the firmware to run Devils canyon cpu was successfully ran on z87 chipsets and may be released later as long as performance of existing haswell cpus is not sacrificed by more that 5% or so to run the new cpus.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W1IoyF1aFSY


I was watching as well and found that comment pretty disappointing. I really wanted to pick up a DC chip at launch but will have to rethink that if I'm required to upgrade to z97.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Somebody said that Devil's Canyon will NOT have IVR? Is this true or merely rumor?


It's nothing but rumor.

Unless they make new silicon - they WILL have IVR. We already know the mobo specs etc anyway and it doesn't even seem to be the case that the IVR is partially used or disabled, just seems to be same thing as Haswell. There is always that possibility, but i seriously doubt that intel would break from the tradition of having a single dual or quad core die and just clocking it differently - and since that die has to go to mobile too, they'd never give up their precious Haswell idle power gains, the 1.5x+ web browsing battery live over ivy bridge etc. They wouldn't make a new die, just for a 4790k/4690k devil's canyon part, unless it was a very special situation. If you assume that they won't, there are three possibilities: IVR is used just like haswell; IVR is partially used, for SA, DIO, AIO etc whatever, low power stuff, while board provides maybe vcore; and then lastly, IVR is there but just disabled, board provides all of these different voltages - i don't think the z97 boards are actually capable of doing that, as they z87/z97 was built around the IVR existing.


----------



## qwertymac93

Please add me to the chart.









Name: Qwertymac93
CPU Model: i5-4670k
Core Multiplier: 43
CPU VID: 1.24v
vCORE: 1.256v Real world, 1.264v Synthetic load
Uncore Multi: 38
Uncore voltage: AUTO
Input Voltage: 1.776v(AUTO)
Cooling: XIGMATEK Gaia SD1283+Cougar Vortex 120mm PWM
Stability Test: x264 stress test 36 loops
Batch#: L323C679 (Malaysia)
Ram Speed: ddr3-1600
Ram Voltage: 1.488v (auto)
LLC: AUTO
Motherboard: MSI z87m GAMING

Using override voltage+auto c-state+EIST for reduced voltage and frequency at idle.


Spoiler: 36 loop run & settings


----------



## chumanga

I find something strange on my over test, i maybe discover that disable SVID control made my overclock work with less Vcore stable. Before with 4.2ghz under 1.240v set at bios, will bsod at x264 benchmark in less than 5 minutes, and will bsod at Crysis 3 grass physics in less than 3 minutes.

Now with SVID control disable i try low vcore again with 1.220v. It pass 1 hour of x264 benchmark, and i leave there running at Crysis 3 grass physics by 30 minutes without bsod.

Maybe will not be stable with few time test, but still is a big improvement against SVID auto.


----------



## phazer11

SVID Control is recommended to be disabled by ASUS; though I've never had results like yours. I have had rather nice results from upgrading to the latest ASUS BIOS.


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

Could someone link to some documentation on how exactly are working adaptive/override/offset vid ? still confusing about how to predict its behavior.


----------



## BoredErica

I'll chart you all soon, I SWEAR!







Pinky promise.

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *ConnorMcLeod*
> 
> Could someone link to some documentation on how exactly are working adaptive/override/offset vid ? still confusing about how to predict its behavior.


The results of using adaptive varies from mobo to mobo so the variability is not fun.


----------



## phazer11

I was just about to ask about adaptive since I'm not getting lower voltage using manual which I could swear was a viable option with Haswell thought it was in the guide too. Anyways... I finished an 8 hour run of the x264 stress test (angelotti's, not my custom one). Here are the settings I used to obtain this.

CPU Model: 4770k

Motherboard Model: ASUS ROG Maximus VI Hero

Multiplier: 44

Min CPU Cache: Auto

Max CPU Cache: 35 (haven't played with this yet)

PLL Overvoltage: Auto (not sure it really has any benefit)

DRAM Frequency: 1333 MHz (stock is 1600)

CPU LLC: Level 8

CPU Voltage Frequency: Auto

CPU Power Phase Control: Extreme (contemplating putting it on Optimized)

CPU Power Duty Control: T.Probe (thinking about setting it to Extreme)

CPU Current Capability: 140%

DRAM Current Capability: 120%

CPU Core Voltage: Manual 1.3v (1.312v-1.328v under load)

CPU Cache Voltage: Manual 1.2v (though I might set it to 1.15v to see if that's still viable)

SVID Control: Auto

Eventual CPU Input Voltage: 2v (might could do with less especially since this latest BIOS version seems to have helped stability wise but I got tired of fiddling with it)

DRAM Voltage: 1.5v (which is what the auto setting came up with when I switched the frequency from 1600 MHz to 1333 MHz the stock voltage is 1.35v)

CPU Spread Spectrum: Disabled (I just disabled it on principle, idk if it actually hurts the OC)

C-States: Auto

Max Temperature during full x264 load 82C


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11*
> 
> I was just about to ask about adaptive since I'm not getting lower voltage using manual which I could swear was a viable option with Haswell thought it was in the guide too. Anyways... I finished an 8 hour run of the x264 stress test (angelotti's, not my custom one). Here are the settings I used to obtain this.
> 
> CPU Model: 4770k
> 
> Motherboard Model: ASUS ROG Maximus VI Hero
> 
> Multiplier: 44
> 
> Min CPU Cache: Auto
> 
> Max CPU Cache: 35 (haven't played with this yet)
> 
> PLL Overvoltage: Auto (not sure it really has any benefit)
> 
> DRAM Frequency: 1333 MHz (stock is 1600)
> 
> CPU LLC: Level 8
> 
> CPU Voltage Frequency: Auto
> 
> CPU Power Phase Control: Extreme (contemplating putting it on Optimized)
> 
> CPU Power Duty Control: T.Probe (thinking about setting it to Extreme)
> 
> CPU Current Capability: 140%
> 
> DRAM Current Capability: 120%
> 
> CPU Core Voltage: Manual 1.3v (1.312v-1.328v under load)
> 
> CPU Cache Voltage: Manual 1.2v (though I might set it to 1.15v to see if that's still viable)
> 
> SVID Control: Auto
> 
> Eventual CPU Input Voltage: 2v (might could do with less especially since this latest BIOS version seems to have helped stability wise but I got tired of fiddling with it)
> 
> DRAM Voltage: 1.5v (which is what the auto setting came up with when I switched the frequency from 1600 MHz to 1333 MHz the stock voltage is 1.35v)
> 
> CPU Spread Spectrum: Disabled (I just disabled it on principle, idk if it actually hurts the OC)
> 
> C-States: Auto
> 
> Max Temperature during full x264 load 82C


Some people say they need adaptive, some say they need Cstates to get the voltage drop, so try some combination of the two; Adaptive, Cstate 7 will probably drop those voltages. Double-check Vcore reading (not VID) on HWinfo.


----------



## phazer11

I'll have to try it in the mornin like I said c-states are on auto so should be working. As for the voltages I listed for cpu 1.3v is set in UEFI, HWInfo says it's vcore is 1.312v-1.328v


----------



## error-id10t

When you OC the C states on auto are likely disabled. Go in there and actually enable them, that'll fix it.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> When you OC the C states on auto are likely disabled. Go in there and actually enable them, that'll fix it.


this^. I had to manually enable them. Also make sure you are on balanced inside windows power control.


----------



## koekwau5

Guys, quick question before I start delidding my i7-4770K. Liquid Pro should arrive in 2 days and making some preparations.

To prevent the CPU from static electricity I'm thinking of putting on some latex gloves since I can't seem to find anti-static gloves anywhere here in Holland.
Will latex gloves to the trick or could it cause static electricity?

Ofcourse I will post some pics of me in action and hopefully the CPU will survive =)


----------



## angelotti

Some MB manufacturers had C6/C7 states disabled to begin with, and others disabled them with subsequent BIOS updates. The idea behind it being that many people that upgraded to 1150, used their existing (older) PSU's that might crash at IDLE, AND that many of those that upgraded fully (PSU as well) are enthusiasts that most likely OC and don't care much about 'power savings' or degradation. Thus, with them disabled they cover most situations.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> ...Also make sure you are on balanced inside windows power control.


According to my tests, that isn't necessary (though advisable) for the C6/C7 states to do their job.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angelotti*
> 
> A little update on my previous post...
> 
> I took the trouble to check again since on my last post i spoke from memory , and here are the results (*all at idle*):
> 
> *C-States OFF (ALL of them)*
> ~77W - EIST/off + Adaptive
> ~79W - EIST/off + Manual
> ~57W - EIST/on + Adaptive (very close to C-States ON)
> ~61W - EIST/on + Manual
> 
> *C-States ON (ALL of them)*
> ~55W - EIST/off + Adaptive
> ~55W - EIST/off + Manual
> ~55W - EIST/on + Adaptive
> ~55W - EIST/on + Manual
> (there were spikes to 57 every 2-3 seconds)
> 
> As you can see, with 'C-States' ON, there is no appreciable difference between adaptive vs manual or speedstep on/off.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angelotti*
> 
> Some MB manufacturers had C6/C7 states disabled to begin with, and others disabled them with subsequent BIOS updates. The idea behind it being that many people that upgraded to 1150, used their existing (older) PSU's that might crash at IDLE, AND that many of those that upgraded fully (PSU as well) are enthusiasts that most likely OC and don't care much about 'power savings' or degradation. Thus, with them disabled they cover most situations.
> According to my tests, that isn't necessary (though advisable) for the C6/C7 states to do their job.


my asus z87 plus will not drop the frequency unless I am set to balanced in power control. It can still lower voltage but it doesnt happen set to performance. I went round and round trying to get it to work.

I bought my seasonic G750 after my 4670k. It is full haswell support.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11*
> 
> I was just about to ask about adaptive since I'm not getting lower voltage using manual which I could swear was a viable option with Haswell thought it was in the guide too. Anyways... I finished an 8 hour run of the x264 stress test (angelotti's, not my custom one). Here are the settings I used to obtain this.
> 
> CPU Model: 4770k
> Motherboard Model: ASUS ROG Maximus VI Hero
> Multiplier: 44
> Min CPU Cache: Auto
> Max CPU Cache: 35 (haven't played with this yet)
> PLL Overvoltage: Auto (not sure it really has any benefit)
> DRAM Frequency: 1333 MHz (stock is 1600)
> CPU LLC: Level 8
> CPU Voltage Frequency: Auto
> CPU Power Phase Control: Extreme (contemplating putting it on Optimized)
> CPU Power Duty Control: T.Probe (thinking about setting it to Extreme)
> CPU Current Capability: 140%
> DRAM Current Capability: 120%
> CPU Core Voltage: Manual 1.3v (1.312v-1.328v under load)
> CPU Cache Voltage: Manual 1.2v (though I might set it to 1.15v to see if that's still viable)
> SVID Control: Auto
> Eventual CPU Input Voltage: 2v (might could do with less especially since this latest BIOS version seems to have helped stability wise but I got tired of fiddling with it)
> DRAM Voltage: 1.5v (which is what the auto setting came up with when I switched the frequency from 1600 MHz to 1333 MHz the stock voltage is 1.35v)
> CPU Spread Spectrum: Disabled (I just disabled it on principle, idk if it actually hurts the OC)
> C-States: Auto
> 
> Max Temperature during full x264 load 82C


Enable EIST and c-states and set your power option to "Balanced" in Windows to get the voltage to drop in manual. Really the minimum I think you need enables is EIST and C1E and the windows setting to get the voltage drop.


----------



## phazer11

EIST is Enabled of course.

I have unticked auto and set Enhanced C1, CPU C3 Report and CPUC6 Report to Enabled. Under C6 Latency and CPU C7 Report I have the following options under C6 and C7 Latency: Short and Long. I'm assuming I want short latency? Also for the C7 Report I have the options of CPU C7s and CPU C7. I'm assuming C7s is an enhanced C7 state? Package C State Support is on Auto but has the following options: Auto, Enabled, C0/C1, C2, C3, C6, CPU C7, CPU C7s.

Also what should I do with my RAM, just set it back to stock XMP (1600 MHz and 1.35v)? Instead of 1333 MHz and 1.5v. I've also noticed that uncore speed is not decreasing despite me setting it to Max Cache Ratio 35 and Min Cache Ratio to Auto, do I have no manually set it to x8 or something screwy?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11*
> 
> EIST is Enabled of course.
> I have unticked auto and set Enhanced C1, CPU C3 Report and CPUC6 Report to Enabled. Under C6 Latency and CPU C7 Report I have the following options under C6 and C7 Latency: Short and Long. I'm assuming I want short latency? Also for the C7 Report I have the options of CPU C7s and CPU C7. I'm assuming C7s is an enhanced C7 state? Package C State Support is on Auto but has the following options: Auto, Enabled, C0/C1, C2, C3, C6, CPU C7, CPU C7s.
> 
> Also what should I do with my RAM, just set it back to stock XMP (1600 MHz and 1.35v)? Instead of 1333 MHz and 1.5v. I've also noticed that uncore speed is not decreasing despite me setting it to Max Cache Ratio 35 and Min Cache Ratio to Auto, do I have no manually set it to x8 or something screwy?


Gotta use min 8

I'm not sure of all of these settings. Asus seems to have a lot of stuff in bios - which is both confusing and helpful. I'd like to try one of their boards if they have support for disabling HPET


----------



## angelotti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> ...I'm thinking of putting on some latex gloves...


This sort of warning is a bit overrated. The most common ways for electrostatic discharge (from a human) to take place is onto a grounded metal object or onto an isolated metal object that has a large mass.

The CPU (in your hands) is obviously isolated from the ground and the mass is too small for a discharge to happen. Static electricity from your body will be passed onto the chip, but slow and in a very small amount.

The only way, i see, that you can damage it is to hold that cpu in your hand and then approach a grounded (or large) metal surface *CPU FIRST!* In this case most of the current will discharge from you onto the grounded metal THROUGH the CPU.

A real scenario in which this might happen is, if the "grounded" object mentioned is the PC case with the PSU inside and *connected to the mains*. With the PSU inside but UNPLUGGED from the mains you should be ok. I don't think the case on it's own is large enough for the transfer to take place rapidly.

I know there are allot of guides out there that say you should plug the PSU into the mains so you can benefit from the 'ground' wire to discharge the static electricity. But that is a good advice ONLY if you do that PRIOR and IMMIDIATE to mounting the cpu.

When it comes to delidding, unless you will be using the vice method, then the gloves will be more useful to prevent grease from your hands to get on the cpu.

And to answer your question, yes!, latex will do.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Gotta use min 8
> 
> I'm not sure of all of these settings. Asus seems to have a lot of stuff in bios - which is both confusing and helpful. I'd like to try one of their boards if they have support for disabling HPET


The latest BIOS in the Hero VI supported disabling HPET,


----------



## orlfman

Alright so I finally got around to overclocking my 4670k. I'm not looking for jaw dropping overclocks so I set my multiplier to 40 for 4ghz. I originally had its voltage set to auto and booted into windows. Loaded up hwinfo64 and linx with with latest axv2 linpack. I know its beyond overkill but I wanted to see worse case scenario temps. It quickly hit 90c in the first 15 seconds and had its voltage at 1.2v's! So I quickly changed it from auto to 1.1v's in the bios and tried again... Now its max was around 76c - 81c across the cores. A LOT better.

Voltage across the cores seem to run around 1.1 and 1.12v's. So far no bsod's yet. I kept uncore stock at 34 since apparently it doesn't really add a performance increase according to the guide correct? And is 1.1v's about average for 4ghz?


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> my asus z87 plus will not drop the frequency unless I am set to balanced in power control. It can still lower voltage but it doesnt happen set to performance. I went round and round trying to get it to work.


It'll drop it in Performance mode also once you change CPU min to 5%.


----------



## phazer11

Yeah that was the other thing I noticed about the new ASUS Bios not only did it make my overclock more stable but it evened out the voltages so all of the cores had the same voltages instead of one or two have a higher vcore. Core #2 (core 3) usually had .1 more vcore 1.344v instead of the 1.328v on all the other cores; but it added High Precision Event Timer, I wasn't sure how that helped and couldn't find much info on it so I left it alone.


----------



## Cyro999

Overclocking with auto/adaptive voltage and running avx2 linpack is generally a bad idea


----------



## chumanga

I need to report i'm stuck here, my overclock survive 6 hours of x264 tests and playing bf4 and render videos on Vegas for some days without problem. Run aida64 for about 1 hour ok too.

But in prime95 it dont survive more than 2 minute then Bsod. Should i use prime95 how stable overclocker or real world ones like games and Vegas.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chumanga*
> 
> I need to report i'm stuck here, my overclock survive 6 hours of x264 tests and playing bf4 and render videos on Vegas for some days without problem. Run aida64 for about 1 hour ok too.
> 
> But in prime95 it dont survive more than 2 minute then Bsod. Should i use prime95 how stable overclocker or real world ones like games and Vegas.


Games, vegas, x264 - give it a little boost on voltages if you think it needs it


----------



## chumanga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> It'll drop it in Performance mode also once you change CPU min to 5%.


Oh mah man thanks for that, i was searching for something to keep the frequency at full 4.2ghz while running any application and turn back to 800mhz 0.750v when idle, and that thing worked like a charm. With balanced that **** dont work it keep throtling the frequency while playing games.


----------



## Adelitas

Can someone link me to Angelotti's x264 v2? The guide no longer contains a download link and the remaining link leads to Angelotti's comment, which doesn't contain the download either. Thanks in advance!


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adelitas*
> 
> Can someone link me to Angelotti's x264 v2? The guide no longer contains a download link and the remaining link leads to Angelotti's comment, which doesn't contain the download either. Thanks in advance!


I have to reupload. I'll repost soon.


----------



## sweenytodd

If you want I can share my Mediafire link to x264 v2. I just uploaded it, feel free to download.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



https://www.mediafire.com/folder/trkg2i5pgabzn/x264_v2


----------



## bubbleawsome

I tested it, it's legit. I could reupload to MEGA if you guys want. No capatcha thingy.


----------



## Adelitas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sweenytodd*
> 
> If you want I can share my Mediafire link to x264 v2. I just uploaded it, feel free to download.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.mediafire.com/folder/trkg2i5pgabzn/x264_v2


Thank you for the upload! Is this the latest version available?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bubbleawsome*
> 
> I tested it, it's legit. I could reupload to MEGA if you guys want. No capatcha thingy.


Thanks for testing and checking it out! I'm fine with the original link, but I appreciate the offer


----------



## sweenytodd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adelitas*
> 
> Thank you for the upload! Is this the latest version available?


This is the v2 I downloaded in this thread before angelloti removed the links his post.


----------



## BoredErica

I downloaded the files from Angelotti's Mediafire page a day before he cleaned it out.

https://mega.co.nz/#!C1pFCL6L!cLdf_xd53vjsQGRG0NdS9meZOJ6EQVRv9wLFuA8DGjo


----------



## Sinyc

Thanks for the guide Dark! I had one question though. I was overclocking yesterday. Got up to 4.3GHz on my 4670k, and I noticed that when I ran Prime95, after a minute or two, my clock speed would go down to 3.4GHz (stock). Is that telling me that I don't have enough voltage?

If I don't run Prime95, the clock speed shows 4.3 and that persists if i open a browser/word, etc, but stress testing tools cause it to down clock.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sinyc*
> 
> Thanks for the guide Dark! I had one question though. I was overclocking yesterday. Got up to 4.3GHz on my 4670k, and I noticed that when I ran Prime95, after a minute or two, my clock speed would go down to 3.4GHz (stock). Is that telling me that I don't have enough voltage?
> 
> If I don't run Prime95, the clock speed shows 4.3 and that persists if i open a browser/word, etc, but stress testing tools cause it to down clock.


what are your temps on the cpu cores?


----------



## Sinyc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> what are your temps on the cpu cores?


Before it down clocks, about 70C or so, after it drops down to ~60C.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sinyc*
> 
> Before it down clocks, about 70C or so, after it drops down to ~60C.


is prime95 still running? It might be stopping and the cpu is powering down. Are you sure the cpu is still under 100% load when it drops down?


----------



## Sinyc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> is prime95 still running? It might be stopping and the cpu is powering down. Are you sure the cpu is still under 100% load when it drops down?


Yes, task manager shows CPU usage at 100%. Before i run Prime95, the frequency reports 4.3GHz in RealTemp and CPU-Z. But during it goes down to 3.4 in both programs.


----------



## bubbleawsome

Did you up 4 CPR turbo?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sinyc*
> 
> Yes, task manager shows CPU usage at 100%. Before i run Prime95, the frequency reports 4.3GHz in RealTemp and CPU-Z. But during it goes down to 3.4 in both programs.


in your bios do you have the turbo multiplier set to "sync all cores"? With the adjustable clocks at 43?


----------



## Sinyc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> in your bios do you have the turbo multiplier set to "sync all cores"? With the adjustable clocks at 43?


Yes, I'm using an asrock extreme4. I can't post a screenshot right now, but will a little later when I'm home.


----------



## angelotti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sinyc*
> 
> ...and I noticed that when I ran Prime95, after a minute or two, my clock speed would go down to 3.4GHz (stock). Is that telling me that I don't have enough voltage?


Another asrock overclocker.., THEY must be having a laugh!

Anyway, post all the pertinent info (regarding OC).
If you are sure temps don't go above 95°C, then the only thing that could trigger the down clock is the 'integrated vr faults'. Disable that (maybe the 'integrated vr efficiency mode' as well) and test again.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sinyc*
> 
> If I don't run Prime95, the clock speed shows 4.3 and that persists if i open a browser/word, etc, but stress testing tools cause it to down clock.


That sounds like 'eist' is off or 'oc fixed mode' is enabled or windows 'power plan' is on high. It should down clock anywhere from 3.4GHz to 800MHz under loads less than 100%.


----------



## koekwau5

Wh00t .. me is back still on the same processor.

Some quick results. Test setup in BIOS:

Stock speed
Memory @ 2400MHz XMP @ 1.75V
CPU + Cache @ 1.15V

Stress test: LinX with AVX2 8192MB RAM 10 run test

Before delid

Min temps: 35/33/32/31 (4 degrees temp diff)
Max temps: 81/82/82/75 (7 degrees temp diff)

After delid

Min temps: 28/27/25/25 (3 degrees temp diff)
Max temps: 61/63/62/61 (3 degrees temp diff)

Pic's gonna follow in a few minutes





Look at the freaking glue near the cpu cores. Gonna show these pictures to some Intel engineers on the next Intel party. They have something to explain









Played with the macro function on my crappy Lumia 710. Look how sharp the reflection is lawl.


And I'm simply amazed by this ... *pops another beer and makes victory circle with chair*


----------



## bubbleawsome

Argh. I want to delid so bad, but I can't risk killing the chip any more. Can't sneak that past warrenty. My cores have a 10c difference, would be nice to cool more. I could push 4.5, but not right now.
Anyone know about voltage limits on the MSI z87-g41? I can't seem to pass 1.3v no matter what I push.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bubbleawsome*
> 
> Argh. I want to delid so bad, but I can't risk killing the chip any more. Can't sneak that past warrenty. My cores have a 10c difference, would be nice to cool more. I could push 4.5, but not right now.
> Anyone know about voltage limits on the MSI z87-g41? I can't seem to pass 1.3v no matter what I push.


Could be the case. I somewhat recall a lower end mobo limiting max voltage. Could be that one. Shady thing to do though.


----------



## angelotti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bubbleawsome*
> 
> Anyone know about voltage limits on the MSI z87-g41? I can't seem to pass 1.3v no matter what I push.


Are you saying that you cannot set it to anything above 1.3V?, or that you can but it makes no difference (stability wise).

They do limit the strain of higher OC on low to mid-end boards, but usually through throttling. They have to, otherwise they would catch fire. The higher you go with frequency (therefore with voltage as well), the higher the amount of current (amps) that must pass through the board (especially the input vrm's), and the components being cheap.., cannot cope.

This throttling (not caused by the cpu but by the board) can easily be done on boards with digital power delivery. But i assume that on boards with analog pwm/vrm they have to do it through other means, like capping the voltage settings in the bios.

Asrock went a little further than that (with their analog power delivery), they didn't cap the voltage to keep the vrm's cool, they let the vrm's get hot under load, resulting in bsod regardless of how much voltage you push to the cpu. Thus forcing you to lower the OC to something the cheap components can handle. You may have a stellar chip, but if the board cannot deliver a clean and constant voltage to it, you'll have to settle for less.

That whole "with haswell the boards do not matter, because the vcore is regulated by the ivr's" is just a marketing trap. They make the customers come (on their own) to the conclusion that next time they should invest more in the components. This way they invest in the future while making some money in the process with their cheap boards...

I've always told others that if they want a trouble free board to either buy one of the cheapest for a basic build or an high-end one for OC-ing. With these two categories you usually get what you pay for (and says on the box). With mid-end boards, you mostly get lies and afterwards, head aches. And then i ignored my own advice and bought a asrock...


----------



## BoredErica

Well to a certain extent... If you buy a very low end board you may run into these issues but on a normal $140 board and up there shouldn't be noticeable differences. Guess some vendors want to cut your kneecaps for choosing their cheapest offering. And not all companies do this, either. I do vaguely recall a 1.3v cap. But there was only one guy talking about it, and I don't even remember which vendor. Guessing it's the low end MSI board now. If I thread search '1.3v' I'll get too many posts to wade through and '1.3v cap' probably won't return anything.

Not a lot of people have Asrock boards for Haswell in the first place so I don't have too much experience with it.


----------



## Anth Seebel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angelotti*
> 
> Are you saying that you cannot set it to anything above 1.3V?, or that you can but it makes no difference (stability wise).
> 
> They do limit the strain of higher OC on low to mid-end boards, but usually through throttling. They have to, otherwise they would catch fire. The higher you go with frequency (therefore with voltage as well), the higher the amount of current (amps) that must pass through the board (especially the input vrm's), and the components being cheap.., cannot cope.
> 
> This throttling (not caused by the cpu but by the board) can easily be done on boards with digital power delivery. But i assume that on boards with analog pwm/vrm they have to do it through other means, like capping the voltage settings in the bios.
> 
> Asrock went a little further than that (with their analog power delivery), they didn't cap the voltage to keep the vrm's cool, they let the vrm's get hot under load, resulting in bsod regardless of how much voltage you push to the cpu. Thus forcing you to lower the OC to something the cheap components can handle. You may have a stellar chip, but if the board cannot deliver a clean and constant voltage to it, you'll have to settle for less.
> 
> That whole "with haswell the boards do not matter, because the vcore is regulated by the ivr's" is just a marketing trap. They make the customers come (on their own) to the conclusion that next time they should invest more in the components. This way they invest in the future while making some money in the process with their cheap boards...
> 
> I've always told others that if they want a trouble free board to either buy one of the cheapest for a basic build or an high-end one for OC-ing. With these two categories you usually get what you pay for (and says on the box). With mid-end boards, you mostly get lies and afterwards, head aches. And then i ignored my own advice and bought a asrock...


Which Asrock motherboard are you referring too?

My Asrock Z87 Fatal1ty Professional uses Digital PWM. Even their ~$100 H87 boards have Digital VRM/PWM.

ie."Digi Power

More Precise More Efficient

Unlike traditional motherboards that use analog power, this motherboard uses a next generation digital PWM (Pulse-Width Modulation) design, which provides CPU Vcore voltage more efficiently and smoothly, so that the stability and lifespan of the motherboard is greatly enhanced."

http://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/Fatal1ty%20Z87%20Professional/
http://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/H87M%20Pro4/


----------



## angelotti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anth Seebel*
> 
> Which Asrock motherboard are you referring too?
> 
> My Asrock Z87 Fatal1ty Professional uses Digital PWM. Even their ~$100 H87 boards have Digital VRM/PWM....


HA HA HA.., you're quoting from their web page. They have that gimmick on all their boards web pages. No, they *do not* have digital power, the have hybrid power, just like most MSI's, only that MSI doesn't lie about it. It's the same situation as with z77.
That gimmick is also present on all of the "professional" reviews (in other words: commercial reviews) on the web (written or video).

I don't know enough about VRM's and digital power to give you a professional explanation, but i did some research on the net a few months ago, when i realised what mistake i made going for an asrock. I don't remember what search terms i used to get to the detailed explanation articles that i did back then (one of them was here on OCN) but here are a couple from a quick search:

http://forums.anandtech.com/showthread.php?p=35163736#post35163736 - Belial88 posts
http://www.reddit.com/r/buildapc/comments/1enn0h/psa_dont_get_an_asrock_z77_extreme4/

There are more, mostly from z77 days. But it still stands with their z87 line...
http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1700282
http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=375263
http://www.overclock.net/t/1235881/digital-or-analogue-vrm
http://www.techpowerup.com/185671/asrock-guarantees-5-year-warranty-for-z87-oc-formula-motherboards.html - read the comments!
http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/answers/id-1955899/motherboard.html
and so on...

By the way, mine is Z87M Extreme4, and it costed me 125€. Now it's about 105€.


----------



## Anth Seebel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angelotti*
> 
> HA HA HA.., you're quoting from their web page. They have that gimmick on all their boards web pages. No, they *do not* have digital power, the have hybrid power, just like most MSI's, only that MSI doesn't lie about it. It's the same situation as with z77.
> That gimmick is also present on all of the "professional" reviews (in other words: commercial reviews) on the web (written or video).
> 
> I don't know enough about VRM's and digital power to give you a professional explanation, but i did some research on the net a few months ago, when i realised what mistake i made going for an asrock. I don't remember what search terms i used to get to the detailed explanation articles that i did back then (one of them was here on OCN) but here are a couple from a quick search:
> 
> http://forums.anandtech.com/showthread.php?p=35163736#post35163736 - Belial88 posts
> http://www.reddit.com/r/buildapc/comments/1enn0h/psa_dont_get_an_asrock_z77_extreme4/
> 
> There are more, mostly from z77 days. But it still stands with their z87 line...
> http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1700282
> http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=375263
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1235881/digital-or-analogue-vrm
> http://www.techpowerup.com/185671/asrock-guarantees-5-year-warranty-for-z87-oc-formula-motherboards.html - read the comments!
> http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/answers/id-1955899/motherboard.html
> and so on...
> 
> By the way, mine is Z87M Extreme4, and it costed me 125€. Now it's about 105€.


Thats interesting , thanks for sharing your info. Fortunately I don't seem to be having any problems with stability at high clocks.

Here's a nice list by sinhardware>> http://sinhardware.com/images/vrmlist.png


----------



## angelotti

That's a rather short list, but full of info. And the image confirms that all z77/z87 asrock boards (on it) have either full analog or hybrid power delivery, *except* for the 'OC Formula' ones.

When i shopped for a board at the end of last year, i searched the net for reviews (the paid ones) and couldn't find a single one saying bad things about them, not even about asrock. The worst they said about low to mid-end range were things like, '_they don't have as many extra features as the top boards_' or '_they consume 2-3 more watts_' or '_the colour scheme is ugly_'...

The reason p67/z67 asrock boards were better was because they were developed in collaboration with asus.
*
EDIT:*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anth Seebel*
> 
> ...Fortunately I don't seem to be having any problems with stability at high clocks...


Well, that is probably because of the rest of the components. Here your board is 185€ now, as opposed to 105€ that mine costs now.


----------



## phazer11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Gotta use min 8
> 
> I'm not sure of all of these settings. Asus seems to have a lot of stuff in bios - which is both confusing and helpful. I'd like to try one of their boards if they have support for disabling HPET


What would you gain from disabling the High Precision Event Timer, except for possibly causing A/V sync issues?

Also, I can't for the life of me seem to get my overclock stable at stock X.M.P. volts, frequency and timings. It seems more stable if I manually set the DRAM voltage to 1.5v but my RAM is 1.35v stock, not sure I'm comfortable running it at 1.5v all the time. I haven't really messed with the system agent, analog or digital I/O offsets yet but I don't really know what increments or which ones affect things the most (guessing system agent?) or if it'll even help since it isn't even an overclock.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11*
> 
> What would you gain from disabling the High Precision Event Timer, except for possibly causing A/V sync issues?
> 
> Also, I can't for the life of me seem to get my overclock stable at stock X.M.P. volts, frequency and timings. It seems more stable if I manually set the DRAM voltage to 1.5v but my RAM is 1.35v stock, not sure I'm comfortable running it at 1.5v all the time. I haven't really messed with the system agent, analog or digital I/O offsets yet but I don't really know what increments or which ones affect things the most (guessing system agent?) or if it'll even help since it isn't even an overclock.


Drastically lower DPC latency
Quote:


> I haven't really messed with the system agent, analog or digital I/O offsets yet but I don't really know what increments or which ones affect things the most (guessing system agent?) or if it'll even help since it isn't even an overclock.


Those things mainly help with IMC, like if you wanna clock to 2800 and be prime stable. If you're at a frequency you can hit @1.35, tweaking might fix an issue but probably won't do anything

Just manually set RAM frequency and primary timings, stock everything on CPU then blend prime95 27.9 with max RAM (i used 7000MB on 8gb RAM system) and see if you can take it with 1.35, 1.425, 1.5v. If 1.35 won't do it, the sticks are probably just bad?

1.5v 24/7 probably wouldn't harm them. If they're like the sammy sticks they're @1.35v stock but dont mind benching at 1.7v (though i can't say exactly)


----------



## phazer11

Well... I don't think it's the RAM. I mean I did the a Prime Blend, MemTest86, and x264 encode on my mom's computer (my old Sandy Bridge setup with a freshly RMA'd 2500k) with my RAM at stock X.M.P. (1.35v/1600 MHz/9-9-9-24) yesterday to eliminate that as an issue and everything seemed fine. As far as running Blend on here, it heats the cpu up too much up to 98C (x264 gets it up to 82C max) even at a lower voltage like what I'm using for 4.4GHz right now (1.328), it probably needs a delid but I'm still not thinking it's worth voiding the warranty yet.

I can try running custom FFT 1344 if this fails x264 again and work from there, though.

As for my RAM sticks all the information I'm able to get about the manufacterer is what CPU-Z tells me and that is that the manufacturer is G.Skill (which seeing as how I don't think they make RAM in house is kinda weird) my bet is on Samsung or Hynix.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> As far as running Blend on here, it heats the cpu up too much up to 98C


at stock cpu settings (i used [email protected]) and older prime (27.9) it's not really an issue

i found x264 really unlikely to fail due to a slight RAM timing issue, linpack failed with big RAM issues (avx2) but not small ones sometimes, prime 27.9 blend (lower time per fft, like 1-5 minutes) caught a lot more - but that was when i was checking frequency vs timings vs voltage on my sticks, my IMC was definitely working completely fine


----------



## phazer11

Oh, ok I get what you're saying. Yeah since I've already done the test on another system I'm fairly certain it's not the sticks so running Prime Blend at full stock (or close enough after taking adaptive mode out of the picture) would help determine if it's the IMC.


----------



## angelotti

You can increase RAM usage by an extra 1.5GB with x264 test if you modify the batch. But you are better off with *Cyro*'s solution (linpack avx2 or prime blend, both with 95% of available RAM).
If your XMP profile sets 'Command Rate' to *1T* then you shout try it with *2T*.


----------



## phazer11

Nah XMP sets it to 1.35v @1600 MHz with 9-9-9-24-2T so can't really change that.

So far it's run blend at modified stock for close to an hour. Going to have to turn it off though it's starting to lightning and hail and despite the 12000 joule protection and many AVRs plus an overkill UPS designed for industrial use I'm not comfortable leaving it running while I have to go out of the house for a bit.


----------



## diofree

I'm a complete overclocking newb but would like to try a conservative OC of 4.2 on my i7 4770k.
I know this should be relatively easy. I'm hoping I can use an asrock UEFI preset and call it a day. However, if this increases the voltages (i'm hoping it won't) I might try scaling them back to the lowest possible without instability. Does this make sense?

If anyone is really knowledgeable about this process, I could really use a hand - especially with what settings to turn on and off and whatnot.

thanks so much


----------



## MaKe OuT

What is the recommended delta between VRIN and Vcore, for stability? Stock delta is somewhere around 0.8V (1.8-1.0).


----------



## diofree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaKe OuT*
> 
> What is the recommended delta between VRIN and Vcore, for stability? Stock delta is somewhere around 0.8V (1.8-1.0).


Was this a question for me? How do i find this out?


----------



## MaKe OuT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diofree*
> 
> Was this a question for me? How do i find this out?


question is for anyone who knows the answer...


----------



## diofree

Was my above post appropriate in this thread, or should i start a new one?


----------



## MaKe OuT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaKe OuT*
> 
> What is the recommended delta between VRIN and Vcore, for stability? Stock delta is somewhere around 0.8V (1.8-1.0).


The guide states that 2.2V is uncharted territory for Vccin. Is that still true? I have read elsewhere that you can take her up higher than this and that a larger delta may need to be maintained for stability, if you can keep it cool, of course. So a Vcore = 1.35V may require a Vccin = 2.25V for stability at a high enough OC...0.9V delta.


----------



## tfzscvang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diofree*
> 
> I'm a complete overclocking newb but would like to try a conservative OC of 4.2 on my i7 4770k.
> I know this should be relatively easy. I'm hoping I can use an asrock UEFI preset and call it a day. However, if this increases the voltages (i'm hoping it won't) I might try scaling them back to the lowest possible without instability. Does this make sense?
> 
> If anyone is really knowledgeable about this process, I could really use a hand - especially with what settings to turn on and off and whatnot.
> 
> thanks so much


Stock presets should be good for you. I currently have the ASRock z87 Extreme4 & have tried the presets with good results. VCore min and max voltages are not that bad. The preset for 4.2GHz OC is better than the 4.4GHz OC, so if you want to go 4.4, don't use the presets and just do a fixed VCore.

I think when you use the presets, it disables the CStates, so go into "Advanced" and enable the CStates again.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diofree*
> 
> Was my above post appropriate in this thread, or should i start a new one?


It is appropriate. You said you want to try the autoOC and call it a day but don't want elevated voltages. Well, one way to find out is the turn it on and let's see what happens.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaKe OuT*
> 
> The guide states that 2.2V is uncharted territory for Vccin. Is that still true? I have read elsewhere that you can take her up higher than this and that a larger delta may need to be maintained for stability, if you can keep it cool, of course. So a Vcore = 1.35V may require a Vccin = 2.25V for stability at a high enough OC...0.9V delta.


For this thread, it is. Nobody has really elevated Vrin above 2.2v here. With little to no data I can't really guarantee anything. I don't think 1.35v requires 2.25v for input voltage though. Many people have had stable OCs at the 1.35v range, and input voltage varies from like 1.7 all the way to 2.0 for that vcore.


----------



## MaKe OuT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> For this thread, it is. Nobody has really elevated Vrin above 2.2v here. With little to no data I can't really guarantee anything. I don't think 1.35v requires 2.25v for input voltage though. Many people have had stable OCs at the 1.35v range, and input voltage varies from like 1.7 all the way to 2.0 for that vcore.


I'm wondering if people deferred to a lower multi due to instability due to too low of a Vccin, instead of going higher than 2.2V. Possibly they may have reached stability at that multi had they tried this. I need to poke around some to find the maximum allowable Vccin for this platform. If anyone knows it off hand please state it.

edit: see key lessons http://rog.asus.com/244672013/labels/featured/introduction-to-fully-integrated-voltage-regulators-fivr-on-maximus-vi/

this is asus recommendation but I wonder what the absolute max is. I suppose I just need to get in the BIOS and see if it shows a limit to the manual setting.


----------



## diofree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tfzscvang*
> 
> Stock presets should be good for you. I currently have the ASRock z87 Extreme4 & have tried the presets with good results. VCore min and max voltages are not that bad. The preset for 4.2GHz OC is better than the 4.4GHz OC, so if you want to go 4.4, don't use the presets and just do a fixed VCore.
> 
> I think when you use the presets, it disables the CStates, so go into "Advanced" and enable the CStates again.


Awesome, I will do that, up to C7, correct?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> It is appropriate. You said you want to try the autoOC and call it a day but don't want elevated voltages. Well, one way to find out is the turn it on and let's see what happens.


Ok will do. I'll take a snapshot of my current voltagagtes using HWinfo and then run the autoOC and compare them and repost. Does that work?
thanks


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaKe OuT*
> 
> I'm wondering if people deferred to a lower multi due to instability due to too low of a Vccin, instead of going higher than 2.2V. Possibly they may have reached stability at that multi had they tried this. I need to poke around some to find the maximum allowable Vccin for this platform. If anyone knows it off hand please state it.


Well this whole input voltage thing is still new, so... I mean, I did note that pushing those high Vrin was what kept me stable at 4.6ghz to try to scale past the voltage wall there. But from all this constant 100% load I think my CPU is a bit banged up... now 4.6 is not doable for me and I'm trying to hold on to 4.5. It is possible that such high input voltage could be the reason why my CPU is getting loose after these months.


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaKe OuT*
> 
> What is the recommended delta between VRIN and Vcore, for stability? Stock delta is somewhere around 0.8V (1.8-1.0).


I've read intel recommand 0.45, not sure.
For my hardware (corsair cx600 / msi g45 gaming / 4670k) and for 4,4 or 4,5 core i'm stable with delta between vccin and vcore (not vid) near 0,55V with vdroop (loadline calibration ?) to 100%.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diofree*
> 
> Awesome, I will do that, up to C7, correct?
> Ok will do. I'll take a snapshot of my current voltagagtes using HWinfo and then run the autoOC and compare them and repost. Does that work?
> thanks


Yeah to the C7. On idle, looking at Vcore reading on HWinfo the voltage should drop way below what you set. If it's not dropping then something's not quite right and you might have to go adaptive for this one.

What do you mean 'does that work'? I'm not sure what you are referring to as 'that'. If by work as in the procedure makes sense, why not? If by work you mean for charting purposes, you'll have to fill out the form on the first page and for picture verification if you choose to get it checked, a picture of stress test done also showing vcore is required.


----------



## MaKe OuT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ConnorMcLeod*
> 
> I've read intel recommand 0.45, not sure.
> For my hardware (corsair cx600 / msi g45 gaming / 4670k) and for 4,4 or 4,5 core i'm stable with delta between vccin and vcore (not vid) near 0,55V with vdroop (loadline calibration ?) to 100%.


Vdroop is throwing me off on z87/97 as it used to mean to me that under load your voltage would actually droop (drop/sag) below the setpoint/idle voltage. However, on this platform I notice that underload I have an opposite effect, more like a Vswell (slight increase) over setpoint/idle voltages.


----------



## diofree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Yeah to the C7. On idle, looking at Vcore reading on HWinfo the voltage should drop way below what you set. If it's not dropping then something's not quite right and you might have to go adaptive for this one.
> 
> What do you mean 'does that work'? I'm not sure what you are referring to as 'that'. If by work as in the procedure makes sense, why not? If by work you mean for charting purposes, you'll have to fill out the form on the first page and for picture verification if you choose to get it checked, a picture of stress test done also showing vcore is required.


I just meant whether that approach will be sufficient to compare voltages. Sounds like looking at voltages in BIOS might be better if HWinfo is going to show fluctuating voltages...


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diofree*
> 
> I just meant whether that approach will be sufficient to compare voltages. Sounds like looking at voltages in BIOS might be better if HWinfo is going to show fluctuating voltages...


If you're using power saving options the vcore is dropped when not under load. If not it should work just fine. You can look at Vrin which should show the voltage inputed to the bios.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaKe OuT*
> 
> Vdroop is throwing me off on z87/97 as it used to mean to me that under load your voltage would actually droop (drop/sag) below the setpoint/idle voltage. However, on this platform I notice that underload I have an opposite effect, more like a Vswell (slight increase) over setpoint/idle voltages.


What we noticed was under load the input voltage actually drops from set amount, and Vdroop compensation on z87 works to compensate for that. I once set the Vdroop compensation to max and the recorded input voltage was higher than what I set under load instead of the other way around.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Vdroop is throwing me off on z87/97 as it used to mean to me that under load your voltage would actually droop (drop/sag) below the setpoint/idle voltage. However, on this platform I notice that underload I have an opposite effect, more like a Vswell (slight increase) over setpoint/idle voltages.


Sounds like you (like many many others) are just mixing up stuff - the Vdroop/LLC setting has no interaction with Vcore since Ivy Bridge. It's not needed for the IVR-controlled voltages - it's only configured on the motherboard level for the input voltage, because that's all that's provided from the mobo to CPU (and where the heavy power draw load is which would cause significant voltage droop)


----------



## error-id10t

That VCCIN stuff is little odd, if you look at the Giga Z97 OC thread here Sin is now advising to keep it ~0.8v above. That's pretty much also the "default" when everything is running stock.. you'll usually see stock vcore of 1.05v while VCCIN would be ~1.78v or so.

I'd really like to know if ASUS have reviewed that since the initial update as they have for other values and changed them since. I have no idea what the right number is now except to keep it +0.4v definitely.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> That VCCIN stuff is little odd, if you look at the Giga Z97 OC thread here Sin is now advising to keep it ~0.8v above. That's pretty much also the "default" when everything is running stock.. you'll usually see stock vcore of 1.05v while VCCIN would be ~1.78v or so.
> 
> I'd really like to know if ASUS have reviewed that since the initial update as they have for other values and changed them since. I have no idea what the right number is now except to keep it +0.4v definitely.


The Asus guide said not to run DDR3 voltage over 1.5v or you can damage your IMC. I'm running at 1.7v, is that a problem? I thought Intel said that going 1.65v+ was just fine?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> That VCCIN stuff is little odd, if you look at the Giga Z97 OC thread here Sin is now advising to keep it ~0.8v above. That's pretty much also the "default" when everything is running stock.. you'll usually see stock vcore of 1.05v while VCCIN would be ~1.78v or so.
> 
> I'd really like to know if ASUS have reviewed that since the initial update as they have for other values and changed them since. I have no idea what the right number is now except to keep it +0.4v definitely.


On both my z87 -A and z87 Plus I simply set the input voltage to 1.990. The max voltage before it turns red. I did play around with it at first but I cannot get anything to change past 1.99 anyway.


----------



## mav451

Yeah
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> The Asus guide said not to run DDR3 voltage over 1.5v or you can damage your IMC. I'm running at 1.7v, is that a problem? I thought Intel said that going 1.65v+ was just fine?


I think my sarcasm meter isn't tuned...but it's not a big deal lol.

As for the VRIN discussion, there was a point when I was living dangerously (1.15VID/1.65VRIN) - this was early on.

Of course now in comparison, I'm at 1.275 (1.284)/1.95 - which is still a far cry from 0.8 (only 0.66), but even then not the biggest deal to round straight to 2.00.
If anything, I think Sin is making it easier overall for non-Haswell experienced overclockers to _eliminate VRIN-limited problems from coming up in the first place_.
And there are many Haswell noobs that will be arriving cuz of DC haha


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Well this whole input voltage thing is still new, so... I mean, I did note that pushing those high Vrin was what kept me stable at 4.6ghz to try to scale past the voltage wall there. But from all this constant 100% load I think my CPU is a bit banged up... now 4.6 is not doable for me and I'm trying to hold on to 4.5. It is possible that such high input voltage could be the reason why my CPU is getting loose after these months.


I was running Vccin at 2.3 for my 5 GHz OC's. But I don't run 5 G's all the time. You think you 've done a lot of damage from overclocking your cpu? What kind of vcore were you pushing?
I don't like to keep mine maxed all the time...I ran it 4.7 for weeks on both the Z87 and the Z97 boards but finally dropped it back to 4.5 for 24/7, I can bring the vcore down to 1.245 and that makes me feel better about it. lol.
I want to keep the 4770K functional since I intend to move it back to the Z87 when the 4790K's hit the stores.
btw I posted cpu-z shot in Gigabyte Z97 OC thread for one of the 5 GHz runs with x264, basically same vcore as x49 but higher Vccin as I noted...


----------



## JackNaylorPE

Well I finally got around to redoing my OC's with BIOS 1402 ..... The danged BIOS Time Clock keeps freezing (known issue) requiring a BIOS reload and CMOS clear to get it going again which loses all my settings and profiles ..... still no where near what BIOS 0804 was. I was gonna upload the 46/46/2400 settings but I d/l'd the new RealBench and got a BSOD .... noticed also that RB was not displaying CPU counter and CPU multiplier correctly so rebuilt the performance counters and will run again as soon as I can.

Username: JackNaylorPE
CPU Model:4770k
Core Multiplier: 45
CPU VID [Adaptive]: 1.287
Vcore: 1.296 (1.392 Under AVX)
Uncore Multiplier: 45
Uncore Voltage [Adaptive]: 1.275 (1.325 max observed)
Input Voltage: 1.90 (1.936 max observed)
Cooling Solution: Water (EK Supremacy)








Stability Test 1: RoG Real Bench (Concurrent Multitask Image editing, H264 and Open CL using 16GB, 2 hours)
Stability Test 2: Intel ETU - 8 hours
Batch Number: L312B528
Ram Speed: 10-12-12-28
Ram Voltage: 1.70 (1.736 max observed)
Max Core Core Temps = 66, 65, 61, 59
LLC Setting: Auto
Motherboard: Asus M6F C2 (BIOS 1402)
Hyperthreading: On



Dunno if it matters for your purposes but all tests were run with all normal processes (96) running, Firewall, AV, AiSuite, backup software, etc. This box is a SOHO (Small Office / Home Office) machine....Serves as my AutoCAD workstation, office file server, network backup storage for the office, network i-Tunes and video server fopr the home ..... oh yes, and if i ever get the time, play a game once and a while.









Why I chose RoG Real Bench as my final test ? Again, was interested in everyday application performance and stability which most synthetics don't test. Have had system pass long ETU test and still fail on RB. I had three instances where I got failures between the 90 and 96 minute mark..... ran a few 8 hour tests but never got a failure after that point so dropped to 8 hours to save time.

But, the author said it best ..... _"While other stress tests may load up a certain part / limited parts of the system solidly, the RealBench stress test loads the whole system (except HDD/SSD significantly, to avoid wear) combining the multi-tasking test with Blender rendering (another open source app). Each app finishes asynchronously causing the load to occasionally drop and shift between system components, as each of the tests restarts. We have found this pseudo-random oscillation pushes the system harder."_


----------



## MaKe OuT

I tried 0.86V delta last night on a x264 stability test and saw no difference...still failed. haha. I'll keep messing with settings this weekend.


----------



## angelotti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaKe OuT*
> 
> What is the recommended delta between VRIN and Vcore, for stability? Stock delta is somewhere around 0.8V (1.8-1.0).


For non-avx applications perhaps, but under latest linpack (with avx2) at stock my cpu runs at 1.15-1.172V, so the delta would be 0.65 or less.
Assuming that the input does default to 1.8V, but that differs between boards/manufacturers. If i recall correctly from previous posts in this thread, at stock, ASUS defaults the input to 1.72V. That makes the delta even smaller.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaKe OuT*
> 
> The guide states that 2.2V is uncharted territory for Vccin. Is that still true? I have read elsewhere that you can take her up higher than this and that a larger delta may need to be maintained for stability, if you can keep it cool, of course. So a Vcore = 1.35V may require a Vccin = 2.25V for stability at a high enough OC...0.9V delta.


Technically, if a .05 delta between vcore and vccin is enough at a lower OC, it should be enough at higher OC's as well.
The reason it is not (in most cases) is because at higher OC's (frequencies) the amperage will be considerably higher thus the vrm's/pwm will be under higher stress with higher temps and therefore more current resistance. The extra voltage is required to compensate for the increased resistance.

It's basically the same scenario as with core voltages. An increase of 0.02V for 100MHz from 4.0 to 4.1GHz will not be enough for 100MHz from 4.5 to 4.6GHz. You'll most likely need 0.06 for the latter.
The quality of the MB components will come into play, when it comes to delta between input and vcore.

ASUS owners can play with 'SVID Support' to see at witch VRIN the cpu throttles (or tells the MB to drop the input voltage, ..whichever is the standard action). It should be an interesting exercise.

In my opinion, an input over-voltage is more dangerous than core over-voltage. The cpu has VRFaults to throttle the frequency, to protect itself from risky voltages. On asus boards (at least), the 'SVID Support' should extend that protection to the 'input voltage' as well, but since even asus suggests to disable it (to reach higher OC's).., there won't be anny.


----------



## phazer11

I know SVID support is something to do with the modulation for the input voltage done on the fly on the motherboard before going to the CPU, but not quite sure how it would help. As far as the input voltage issue I'd have to agree with you angelotti it worries me.

Anyone been able to come to a general consensus of which BSOD codes mean which? My most common one is Clock_Watchdog_Timeout which is x101 I believe and then sometimes when I think I fixed that issue (usually by messing with cache voltage) it'll do a WHEA Uncorrectable Error which is x124 if I'm reading Microsoft's list correctly.


----------



## angelotti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11*
> 
> I know SVID support is something to do with the modulation for the input voltage done on the fly on the motherboard before going to the CPU, but not quite sure how it would help. ...


I wasn't suggesting that it would help with OC-ing (if that is what you meant), according to asus, it's quite the opposite.
I only meant to suggest that someone with an asus board could enable 'SVID Support' on a higher input (say 2.2/2.3V), and then cycle through different OC's (like 4.5/4.6/4.7GHz) and stress test while logging with HWiNFO and see when the frequency throttles/input dropps because of the VRIN (this test should be done by someone with decent cooling so that the frequency will not drop because of tems). This will provide a clue as to vhat VRIN that particular chip considers "too high".

Assuming this test is possible at all.., since asus say that 'SVID Support' should be disabled to improve OC-ing.


----------



## koekwau5

Some interesting temperatures after the delid. Never saw it dropping below 30, and even on my hot summer room the temperatures are wicked.
Gonna start overclocking this cool unit after the weekend.

Settings:

CPU @ stock
EIST + C-states disabled
AUTO Vcore etc.
MEM @ XMP 2400MHz
Cooling Solution: Corsair H105
On-die: Liquid Pro
On IHS: Arctic Silver 5


----------



## Adelitas

Achieved a very stable 4.4 OC at 1.275 with hyper threading on. I think I want to keep HT on (even though I'm not sure if I actually utilize it), but would like to squeeze out more speed if I can. My current temp at full load on the custom x264 test posted here is 64 degrees. So it looks like I can probably push the temperature higher, but how far can I go with voltage to be safe for the long term? I remember an Asus JJ video claimed 1.27-1.28 was a good range for an OC so I haven't gone beyond that yet since I figure he probably knows better than I.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## JackNaylorPE

Asus support personnel in the RoG Forums "personally" limit their OCs to 1.35. I imagine that they don't give advice to others that contradicts official Asus positions









I have seena few guides where for simplicity's sake, it was advised to start ya tweaking at 1.9 VCCIn and then after locking in VID, VCC Ring an DRAM voltages to reduce VCCIN till hit wall so as to get better temperatures. Makes perfect sense but then it said go back and start lowering VCore and VCCring again to see if those can "now" go down. That didn't make as much sense and hesitant to travel that road due to the time investment. Anyone who has traveled that road care to comment ?

Not that I am worried about temps (62 - 69) .... but lower is always better.


----------



## phazer11

Well, I did notice I was able to go down a few notches in a few of the voltages when I finally tuned in 4.4GHz x264 stable. I was able to tune down the Uncore to 1.1v from 1.2v for 35x Uncore multiplier as well as take the VCCIN down to 1.89v (for 1.328v Vcore under load 1.3v VID in UEFI)

I'm currently working on 4.5GHz and I'll say this, overclocking this thing has been a pain. 4.5GHz might not be worth it on this POS it's stable (at least for 2 hours on x264 I stopped it so idk if it'd have gone longer) and temps were manageable ~85-86C but required 2v VCCIN and 1.4v Vcore under load with 1.36v VID in UEFI.

I really should have gotten a second radiator or a thicker one (the amount of heat this thing generates is stupid without being delidded), but I didn't have time to do as much research as I'd have liked, since I wasn't planning on upgrading my CPU, motherboard and cooling till around February. I might have to bite the bullet and get a case and another radiator then and hope I can get a GPU block. The saving grace is at least the room finally stays cool even with the cpu being hot.

Edit: Nope doesn't look like I can get away with 1.376v Vcore under load 1.345v VID (unless adding another .01v VID stays the Vcore under load at 1.376v and is more stable) Course now I think on it I had cache voltage on auto so maybe it's low? I don't think it would be since I had it on auto for the tests when I ran it @1.36v VID.

I've also noticed that when under x264 or Prime 95 27.9 loads (I'm assuming it's the AVX instructions causing the LLC voltage increase) that the vcore is ~2 CPU straps (going to call them straps for now since that's what the kind of remind me of), and each strap is .16v i.e. 1.312v VID is 1.344v Vcore (with slight flucuations to a higher strap on occasion for usually brief seconds) with the IVR compensation.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11*
> 
> Well, I did notice I was able to go down a few notches in a few of the voltages when I finally tuned in 4.4GHz x264 stable. I was able to tune down the Uncore to 1.1v from 1.2v for 35x Uncore multiplier as well as take the VCCIN down to 1.89v (for 1.328v Vcore under load 1.3v VID in UEFI)
> 
> I'm currently working on 4.5GHz and I'll say this, overclocking this thing has been a pain. 4.5GHz might not be worth it on this POS it's stable (at least for 2 hours on x264 I stopped it so idk if it'd have gone longer) and temps were manageable ~85-86C but required 2v VCCIN and 1.4v Vcore under load with 1.36v VID in UEFI.
> 
> I really should have gotten a second radiator or a thicker one (the amount of heat this thing generates is stupid without being delidded), but I didn't have time to do as much research as I'd have liked, since I wasn't planning on upgrading my CPU, motherboard and cooling till around February. I might have to bite the bullet and get a case and another radiator then and hope I can get a GPU block. The saving grace is at least the room finally stays cool even with the cpu being hot.
> 
> Edit: Nope doesn't look like I can get away with 1.376v Vcore under load 1.345v VID (unless adding another .01v VID stays the Vcore under load at 1.376v and is more stable) Course now I think on it I had cache voltage on auto so maybe it's low? I don't think it would be since I had it on auto for the tests when I ran it @1.36v VID.


Some boards will throw a lot of cache voltage if left on Auto, I don't know what your board will do. But I think unless you know for sure and can monitor it then I would manually set it....+ knowing the voltage gives you more information.


----------



## phazer11

Darn, should have refreshed page before updating my post. I have the Maximus VI Hero and the auto setting puts the voltage for 40x Uncore multiplier at 1.21v (and my HWInfo log shows no fluctuation during the test) when under x264 load which, was stable at 4.5GHz 1.4v Vcore under x264 load for 2 hours. As I'm not comfortable with 1.4v Vcore under load with 2v VCCIN for 4.5GHz I'm going to see if I can get the CPU and Uncore multiplier ratios to 1:1 @1.328v Vcore under load and make a profile if I succeed before trying to tackle the headache of 4.5GHz which might very well require me to increase the DRAM voltage from stock in order to lower CPU Vcore to safer levels (I'd be perfectly fine I think and very happy if I could get 4.5GHz @1.376v Vcore under load with 2v VCCIN and say an Uncore multiplier of 35x)


----------



## Scotty Mac

Hey everyone! It's been quite a few months since I've been here. Busy with life and all that good stuff. Anyhow.. I wanted to add something, just in case it wasn't mentioned already. And no I haven't had time to read the 3274 new posts since my last visit lol. Anyhow.. I always thought it was my overclocks that kept giving me BSODs and it partially was. I almost RMA'ed my mobo because after days of running memtest86 on various combinations and individually, it would not pop up any errors. But most of the BSODs kept pointing to the ram. Well, long story short.. Eventually I came to the conclusion that my ram is not compatible with my damn board. Ok, so I guess you can call it a noob mistake.. But this was only my 2nd build and never had issues with ram compatibility before. So I just thought I could stick any kind of ram that was DDR3 and did not go over 3000mhz speed in the board. Well that's to the case. I can run this same ram flawlessly at a default speed of 1600mhz. But anything over that (XMP enabled) it blue screens. Now granted, when I was over clocking, I did have the ram set at default 1600.. And even did 1333mhz. So I'm going to update my bios again soon and get back to the OC. So lesson learned on my part and hopefully others will learn from this too.


----------



## JackNaylorPE

I was spoiled, after building the machine I was at 46 multiplier / 46 cache / 2400 1st day with almost everything but cache ration and VID on Auto... then BIOS 1102 came along and everything went in the crapper. This was my next approach:

1. Set VCCIN to 1.9 and CPU / Cache voltage control to Adaptive
2. Started w/ Auto on everything else till I got a failure
3. Started at 42 Multiplier, 39 cache, 1600 RAM
4. Increased to 42 cache
5. Increased RAM to XMP
6. After failures on tests with cache and RAM at minimum increased VID by 0.025 and
7. After failure with Cache increase boosted that in steps of 0.125 till cught up with VID
8. After failures with RAM at 2400, increased voltage to 1.7
9. Went to 43 Multiplier and repeated above but did cache in 2 steps 39-41-43
10. Repeated for 43 and 44 CPU Multipliers
11. Repeated for 45 CPU Multiplier but did cache in 2 steps.... 39 - 42 - 45
12. Repeated with 46 CPU Multiplier but did cache in 5 steps.... 39 - 41 - 43 - 45 - 46

I took this approach in a 2 step process..... I didn't want to do long stability tests as it eats up too much time.... so 45 Multi / 39 cache / 1600 wasn't worth long confirmation and tuning too me if I was going to be able to hit 45/45/2400. basically, if I could get thru RoG Real Bench Benchmark (like 10 minutes) I considered that "good enough" to try next level. I got to 45/45/2400 and all was golden again....(1.275 voltage) then got hit by the "frozen BIOS clock bug" that seems to affect Asus Z87 boards.... current thinking is it's associated with the OC Profiles Tool so ya may wanna avoid that.

Well anyway, my previously stable OCs were no longer stable .... and I'm not talking just one..... I'm talking 42, 43, 44, 45 and 46 OCs all borked. Currently working to resort


----------



## hasukka

Which stresstest you'd suggest as an initial test to make sure the oc is atleast somewhat stable? No point leaving it stressing overnight with x264 if its not even close to being fully stable?

I've been using IBT Very High 20x and a few hours of BF4 as my go to stress test.. But even if im passing those I seem to get BSOD:s (124) when playing DayZ :/.


----------



## phazer11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackNaylorPE*
> 
> I was spoiled, after building the machine I was at 46 multiplier / 46 cache / 2400 1st day with almost everything but cache ration and VID on Auto... then BIOS 1102 came along and everything went in the crapper. This was my next approach:
> 
> 1. Set VCCIN to 1.9 and CPU / Cache voltage control to Adaptive
> 2. Started w/ Auto on everything else till I got a failure
> 3. Started at 42 Multiplier, 39 cache, 1600 RAM
> 4. Increased to 42 cache
> 5. Increased RAM to XMP
> 6. After failures on tests with cache and RAM at minimum increased VID by 0.025 and
> 7. After failure with Cache increase boosted that in steps of 0.125 till cught up with VID
> 8. After failures with RAM at 2400, increased voltage to 1.7
> 9. Went to 43 Multiplier and repeated above but did cache in 2 steps 39-41-43
> 10. Repeated for 43 and 44 CPU Multipliers
> 11. Repeated for 45 CPU Multiplier but did cache in 2 steps.... 39 - 42 - 45
> 12. Repeated with 46 CPU Multiplier but did cache in 5 steps.... 39 - 41 - 43 - 45 - 46
> 
> I took this approach in a 2 step process..... I didn't want to do long stability tests as it eats up too much time.... so 45 Multi / 39 cache / 1600 wasn't worth long confirmation and tuning too me if I was going to be able to hit 45/45/2400. basically, if I could get thru RoG Real Bench Benchmark (like 10 minutes) I considered that "good enough" to try next level. I got to 45/45/2400 and all was golden again....(1.275 voltage) then got hit by the "frozen BIOS clock bug" that seems to affect Asus Z87 boards.... current thinking is it's associated with the OC Profiles Tool so ya may wanna avoid that.
> 
> Well anyway, my previously stable OCs were no longer stable .... and I'm not talking just one..... I'm talking 42, 43, 44, 45 and 46 OCs all borked. Currently working to resort


You might have messed up your CPU running all those stress tests on adaptive and it's just now showing.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hasukka*
> 
> Which stresstest you'd suggest as an initial test to make sure the oc is atleast somewhat stable? No point leaving it stressing overnight with x264 if its not even close to being fully stable?
> 
> I've been using IBT Very High 20x and a few hours of BF4 as my go to stress test.. But even if im passing those I seem to get BSOD:s (124) when playing DayZ :/.


Use x264 and run it at 8 threads for ~5-8 runs if it passes. Go into BIOS and create a profile then go back into OS and try running Prime 95 v27.9 using custom settings and set it to



If that passes then run the x264 benchmark for 8 hours when you go to bed; for me it takes 9-10 minutes to finish a loop. That translates to ~48-49 loops for 8 hours.

If you wish to try RealBench on top of the above I'd recommend doing 5 runs of the Benchmark and then if you're feeling frisky 2-8 hours of the Stress Test with all of your available RAM (with a page file).

I don't know enough about AIDA to tell your what settings to use. You might also try 3D Mark Firestrike to stress the CPU and GPU together which would complement RealBench.


----------



## JackNaylorPE

Everyone has their favs best suited to what they do with the box. I use RoG Real Bench cause _"the RealBench stress test loads the whole system (except HDD/SSD significantly, to avoid wear) combining the multi-tasking test with Blender rendering (another open source app). Each app finishes asynchronously causing the load to occasionally drop and shift between system components, as each of the tests restarts. We have found this pseudo-random oscillation pushes the system harder."_

I have run Intel ETU for 8 hours and passed ..... and then failed a few minutes into RoG Real Bench..... Most of the failures I get in RB come around the 90 minute mark..... if ya can do 2 hours at 16GB , I find I'm pretty much OK. I also like RB cause I can see just how high it will kick voltage under AVX .... unlike P95 and the other synthetics, it won't drive temps under AVC to extremes as it's a "real World" use of AVX, not a constant hammering of the most demanding possible loads consistently. Kinda like running at 100 yard dash speeds for a 26.2 mile marathon







.

I use it with all processes running that would normally be running on a typical work / play day ....so using adaptive control, everything is running, update schedulers, backups, firewalls, fan control apps, AV / AM program are running. My goal is to present the max anticipated load that the system will experience. Then there's the other side where ya OC'ing just to see how far ya can get ya hardware to hit just for the challenge of it. Because of the varying, stop and go loads, and subsystem switching, RB is probably not the best choice for those endeavors.

1. I pick a CPU Multiplier w/ cache and RAM at minimum and use the RoG Real Bench MultiTasking test (4th check box) on the Benchmark tab for a "quick and dirty" 2 minute test .... if you can get thru this, you are close.

2. Then run the Benchmark Suite (all 4 check boxes) this takes about 10 minutes. At this point you are an adjustment or two from being stable and you are just 12 minutes in.

Image Editing - x
Encoding x264 - x
OpenCL - x
Heavy Multitasking - x

3. Work ya way up to your target cache and RAM speed goal at any given multiplier and when ya feel ya have gone as far as ya can go, then run the stress test with 16GB for 2 hours .... I never had a BSOD past like the 96 minute mark. At that point I run Intel ETU overnight and go to bed. Once I get all the multipliers dialed in, I'll go back and run "the usual suspects" just so I can discover any instabilities. My son was continually frustrated as after I'm in the sack, he'll come into my office and play BF4 and still get crashes..... this has been reduced for two reasons I think..... 1) cause I have tweaked settings relking on more manual settings than Auto and 2) BF4 folks are cleaning up their code.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11*
> 
> You might have messed up your CPU running all those stress tests on adaptive and it's just now showing.
> 
> Use x264 and run it at 8 threads for ~5-8 runs if it passes. Go into BIOS and create a profile then go back into OS and try running Prime 95 v27.9 using custom settings and set it to


Doesn't look like it for 4 reasons:

1. Most peeps not into competitive overclocking are using adaptive w/o issue and at way higher voltages (2.2 VCCIN, 1.4 - 1.45 VCore) than me. No MSI users for example have experienced the BIOS Time Clock Freeze. One of the folks on Linus's forums had at first peaked last year at 4.6 w/ 46 cache and 2400 RAM ....by August he had found stability under AVX at 4.7 @ 1.41 which undoubtedly takes him over 1.50v when the AVX hits and he had it at > 1.41 for over a year 24/7 on adaptive... of course we are talking Real Bench like AVX stable and not synthetic P95 AVX stable, that would be suicidal. His 4.8 Ghz is ETU stable but not AVX stable as yet.



2. Temps below 70C and voltages other than instantaneous peaks are topped out at 1.375 .... even instantaneous peaks are in the safe 1.4x category.

3. Asus acknowledges the problem and it's what you suggested that is the one of suspected causes. Saving / loading OC profiles is a common thread among those having the problem. Loading a profile is one of the most common "initiators" of the BIOS Clock time freeze. There's 4 or 5 threads on RoG Forums describing our woes. I haven't saved / loaded a profile in 2 days and clock still running so we'll see.

4. It comes back..... for reasons I certainly can't determine, after a few BIOS reloads you generally get back the same settings after enough tries. maybe it's a windows thing where it shuts down at 11:30 pm on the 30th and wakes up the next day at 2:34 pm on the 30th and it's trying to find out why the registry and other files that update daily are dated 9 hours in the future. It's been hard to invest the time as between all the changes with BIOS upgrades and the Time Clock problem, ya have to do a lotta things over.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> I really should have gotten a second radiator or a thicker one (the amount of heat this thing generates is stupid without being delidded)


It doesn't generate that much heat compared to lots of other stuff (fx or 3930k at high volts) and delidding doesn't make it generate less heat or change the amount of rad area that you need for a given water temperature delta


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> Some interesting temperatures after the delid. Never saw it dropping below 30, and even on my hot summer room the temperatures are wicked.
> Gonna start overclocking this cool unit after the weekend.
> 
> Settings:
> 
> CPU @ stock
> EIST + C-states disabled
> AUTO Vcore etc.
> MEM @ XMP 2400MHz
> Cooling Solution: Corsair H105
> On-die: Liquid Pro
> On IHS: Arctic Silver 5


Still working on it?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackNaylorPE*
> 
> Well I finally got around to redoing my OC's with BIOS 1402 ..... The danged BIOS Time Clock keeps freezing (known issue) requiring a BIOS reload and CMOS clear to get it going again which loses all my settings and profiles ..... still no where near what BIOS 0804 was. I was gonna upload the 46/46/2400 settings but I d/l'd the new RealBench and got a BSOD .... noticed also that RB was not displaying CPU counter and CPU multiplier correctly so rebuilt the performance counters and will run again as soon as I can.
> 
> Username: JackNaylorPE
> CPU Model:4770k
> Core Multiplier: 45
> CPU VID [Adaptive]: 1.287
> Vcore: 1.296 (1.392 Under AVX)
> Uncore Multiplier: 45
> Uncore Voltage [Adaptive]: 1.275 (1.325 max observed)
> Input Voltage: 1.90 (1.936 max observed)
> Cooling Solution: Water (EK Supremacy)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stability Test 1: RoG Real Bench (Concurrent Multitask Image editing, H264 and Open CL using 16GB, 2 hours)
> Stability Test 2: Intel ETU - 8 hours
> Batch Number: L312B528
> Ram Speed: 10-12-12-28
> Ram Voltage: 1.70 (1.736 max observed)
> Max Core Core Temps = 66, 65, 61, 59
> LLC Setting: Auto
> Motherboard: Asus M6F C2 (BIOS 1402)
> Hyperthreading: On
> 
> 
> 
> Dunno if it matters for your purposes but all tests were run with all normal processes (96) running, Firewall, AV, AiSuite, backup software, etc. This box is a SOHO (Small Office / Home Office) machine....Serves as my AutoCAD workstation, office file server, network backup storage for the office, network i-Tunes and video server fopr the home ..... oh yes, and if i ever get the time, play a game once and a while.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why I chose RoG Real Bench as my final test ? Again, was interested in everyday application performance and stability which most synthetics don't test. Have had system pass long ETU test and still fail on RB. I had three instances where I got failures between the 90 and 96 minute mark..... ran a few 8 hour tests but never got a failure after that point so dropped to 8 hours to save time.
> 
> But, the author said it best ..... "While other stress tests may load up a certain part / limited parts of the system solidly, the RealBench stress test loads the whole system (except HDD/SSD significantly, to avoid wear) combining the multi-tasking test with Blender rendering (another open source app). Each app finishes asynchronously causing the load to occasionally drop and shift between system components, as each of the tests restarts. We have found this pseudo-random oscillation pushes the system harder."


Updated, you did not show XTU in screenshot so it is not verified but your ROG realbench is.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav451*
> 
> Yeah
> I think my sarcasm meter isn't tuned...but it's not a big deal lol.
> 
> As for the VRIN discussion, there was a point when I was living dangerously (1.15VID/1.65VRIN) - this was early on.
> 
> Of course now in comparison, I'm at 1.275 (1.284)/1.95 - which is still a far cry from 0.8 (only 0.66), but even then not the biggest deal to round straight to 2.00.
> If anything, I think Sin is making it easier overall for non-Haswell experienced overclockers to eliminate VRIN-limited problems from coming up in the first place.
> And there are many Haswell noobs that will be arriving cuz of DC haha


Taylor Swift says hi.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11*
> 
> I was just about to ask about adaptive since I'm not getting lower voltage using manual which I could swear was a viable option with Haswell thought it was in the guide too. Anyways... I finished an 8 hour run of the x264 stress test (angelotti's, not my custom one). Here are the settings I used to obtain this.
> 
> CPU Model: 4770k
> 
> Motherboard Model: ASUS ROG Maximus VI Hero
> 
> Multiplier: 44
> 
> Min CPU Cache: Auto
> 
> Max CPU Cache: 35 (haven't played with this yet)
> 
> PLL Overvoltage: Auto (not sure it really has any benefit)
> 
> DRAM Frequency: 1333 MHz (stock is 1600)
> 
> CPU LLC: Level 8
> 
> CPU Voltage Frequency: Auto
> 
> CPU Power Phase Control: Extreme (contemplating putting it on Optimized)
> 
> CPU Power Duty Control: T.Probe (thinking about setting it to Extreme)
> 
> CPU Current Capability: 140%
> 
> DRAM Current Capability: 120%
> 
> CPU Core Voltage: Manual 1.3v (1.312v-1.328v under load)
> 
> CPU Cache Voltage: Manual 1.2v (though I might set it to 1.15v to see if that's still viable)
> 
> SVID Control: Auto
> 
> Eventual CPU Input Voltage: 2v (might could do with less especially since this latest BIOS version seems to have helped stability wise but I got tired of fiddling with it)
> 
> DRAM Voltage: 1.5v (which is what the auto setting came up with when I switched the frequency from 1600 MHz to 1333 MHz the stock voltage is 1.35v)
> 
> CPU Spread Spectrum: Disabled (I just disabled it on principle, idk if it actually hurts the OC)
> 
> C-States: Auto
> 
> Max Temperature during full x264 load 82C


Do I chart this one?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qwertymac93*
> 
> Please add me to the chart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Name: Qwertymac93
> CPU Model: i5-4670k
> Core Multiplier: 43
> CPU VID: 1.24v
> vCORE: 1.256v Real world, 1.264v Synthetic load
> Uncore Multi: 38
> Uncore voltage: AUTO
> Input Voltage: 1.776v(AUTO)
> Cooling: XIGMATEK Gaia SD1283+Cougar Vortex 120mm PWM
> Stability Test: x264 stress test 36 loops
> Batch#: L323C679 (Malaysia)
> Ram Speed: ddr3-1600
> Ram Voltage: 1.488v (auto)
> LLC: AUTO
> Motherboard: MSI z87m GAMING
> 
> Using override voltage+auto c-state+EIST for reduced voltage and frequency at idle.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 36 loop run & settings


Done. Never heard of a MSI z87m gaming mobo before.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chumanga*
> 
> I'm having problem to stabilize 43x cpu core, running x264 benchmark it keep giving me 101 bsod and it stuck at blue screen bsod and dont restart computer, i need to press button to turn off and restart.
> 
> Core Multiplier: 43x
> Vcore: 1.270v at bios 1.296v at hwinfo load
> Uncore Multiplier: 35x
> Uncore Voltage: 1.150v
> Input Voltage: 1.850v
> Cooling Solution: Havik 140
> Stability Test: x264 benchmark
> Ram Speed: 1333
> Ram Voltage: 1.5v
> LLC Setting: lvl 6
> cpu current capability: 110%
> Motherboard: Asus z87 plus
> 
> I do 4.2ghz at 1.230v bios stable at x264 and same uncore multiplier and voltage how in the 43x attempt.
> 
> Anyone have some tip what can i do to solve this, is it a Uncore bsod problem or can be still lack of Vcore or VCCIN.
> 
> PS: I have a old pair of 2x 4gb kingston 1333mhz memory, which dont have xmp profile, can it be a trouble about overclocking haswell?


Did you ever stabilize?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PinkoTheCommi*
> 
> I just downloaded 27.9 and am doing a Blend test as we speak. Here are some updated values.
> 
> Username: Faceman
> CPU Model: i5-4670k
> Core Multiplier: 47 for 1&2 cores, 46 for 3&4 cores.
> CPU VID: 1.275
> Vcore: 1.296, VCOREREFIN = 1.960
> Uncore Multiplier: x38
> Uncore Voltage: Default
> Input Voltage/VCCIN: 1.776v
> Cooling Solution: Cooler Master 212 EVO(w/ 1 fan) - No Delid
> Stability Test: Prime 95 in Blend for 2 hours, no picture - Have been running this OC 24/7 ever since.
> Batch Number: Costa Rica #3330C300
> Ram Speed: 1600Mhz, 10-10-10-27, 1.5v
> LLC Settings: Auto
> Motherboard: Asus Z87-A
> 
> If anything seems unusual please let me know.
> 
> I've been running Prime95 v27.9 for about 20 minutes now, temperatures rose higher than the previous version, but seem to have plateaued in the mid to high 70s. I'm sure if I let this stress test run for a few hours the temperatures would gradually rise, it should also be noted that my CPU fan is only at 1500rpm. HWiNFO says a maximum of 80C was reached, but all 4 cores are all in the mid 70s right now. Is it usual for cores to be different temperatures? Core #1 seems to be my hottest core running at 78C, while Core#3 is chilling at 69C?


Charted, all seems fine.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marlone*
> 
> can i get charted?
> 
> Username: marlone
> CPU Model: i7 4770k
> Core Multiplier: 4.3ghz
> CPU VID: 1.215 (+0.010 adaptive voltage 24/7 use)
> Vcore: 1.286 (i have to doublecheck this again, cuz i think ive seen it go as high as 1.3 when playing guild wars or watching youtube)
> Uncore Multiplier: 43
> Uncore Voltage: 1.215 (+0.010 adaptive)
> Cooling Solution: Delidded, NH-D14 with 3x CM Blade Master 120mm fans (ambient in my room is at 35C no joke, during early mornings it does go down to 25C, idle usually around 35-40C, max load temps at 75, real world max temps at 70)
> Stability Test: 10x Realbench 2.0 benchmarks in a row, 4hour Realbench 2.0 stresstest, 3 hours x264
> Batch Number: Costa Rica chip (3403A889)
> Ram Speed: 2133mhz, 11-11-11-27 2
> Ram Voltage: 1.55
> Input Voltage: VCCIN 1.850
> LLC Setting: auto (still not sure what this would help with)
> Motherboard: asus maximus vi hero


Charted

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloodysummer*
> 
> 
> 
> I5-4670K
> Batch: L317B820
> Core Ratio: x45
> Vcore: 1.260v (Override Mode)
> Cache Ratio: x34
> Cache Voltage: Auto
> VCCIN: 1.900v
> Stability Test: 3hrs on Aida64
> Temps: 83 80 81 75 (Ambient Temp: 31C)
> 2x4GB 1600 9-9-9-24 @1.500v -XMP Profile #1
> Asrock Z87 Extreme 4
> Swiftech H320


Charted, please copy and paste the form next time, thanks.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsx821*
> 
> 
> 
> I5-4670K
> Core Ratio: 46x
> Vid: 1.287v
> Vcore: ???
> Cache Ratio: 34x
> Cache Voltage: 1.250v
> VCCIN: 1.900v
> Stability Test: Prime 95, 27.9 1344/1344
> C-States enabled
> EIST/turbo boost disabled
> Auto/Adaptive disabled --> Manual enabled
> Not delidded
> 2x8GB 1866 9-10-9-28 @1.500v -XMP Profile #1
> Asrock Z87e-itx
> H100i
> 
> I managed to get my core speed to show up on cpuz... version 1.69 though and not 1.64.
> But now I'm trying to figure out what my Vcore is? Vcore does not show up on HWInfo or Cpuz 1.64?
> Is it 1.288v off of Cpuz 1.69?
> Man I miss my Asus z87 mobo


Charted, please copy and paste the chart next time, thanks. Please also list how long the test is done. I cannot check picture verification box because I cannot see

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NotMandatory*
> 
> Awesome thread, Darkwizzie. I really appreciate all the work you have done/are doing to capture all of this outstanding data.
> 
> Here's my submission for my not-very-impressive-results-in-the-silicon-lottery 4770k:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Username:          NotMandatory
> CPU Model:         4770k
> Core Multiplier:   45
> CPU VID:           1.275
> Vcore:             1.296
> Uncore Multiplier: 42
> Uncore Voltage:    1.200
> Input Voltage:     1.850
> Cooling Solution:  Custom water loop
> Stability Test:    AIDA64 10+ hours
> Batch Number:      Malay L316B170
> Ram Speed:         XMP 2134 9-11-11-31-2N-1.60v-1.10v
> Ram Voltage:       1.60000v
> LLC Setting:       AUTO
> Motherboard:       ASUS Z87 Pro
> 
> Once I had an initial assessment of my chip (read: 25th to 50th percentile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), referencing the spreadsheet you put together really helped speed up my identification of realistic voltages and settings to try.
> 
> One note about my setup: I could probably have gotten to 46x, but my goal with this rig was to OC as far as I could while my pump and all fans were always at minimum...even under 100% load. This 4.5 overclock achieves that, and the blissful silence from this rig even when all 4/8 cores and the GPU are pegged at 100% is freaking awesome. If it weren't for the LEDs, it'd be hard to tell it was even on...even with everything stressed to 100%. So even if my chip is rather disappointing, at least I have that going for me. Water cooling FTW!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are my verification screenshots:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Large Images!


Thank you for the kind words, you have been charted.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vtecjunkie81*
> 
> Can anyone in here give me some input and double check my settings? I'm having trouble bumping up to x46 multi and staying stable.
> 
> Here are my stable settings:
> 
> CPU Model: 4670K
> Core Multiplier: 45
> CPU VID: 1.225
> Vcore: 1.237
> Uncore Multiplier: 38
> Uncore Voltage: 1.180
> Cooling Solution: CM Seidon 240L with 2 Cougar Vortex PWM in pull
> Ram Speed: 9-9-9-24 @ 1600
> Ram Voltage: 1.5
> Input Voltage: 1.9
> LLC Setting: 100%
> Motherboard: Biostar Hi-Fi Z87X 3D
> 
> And here's where I'm at trying to get to x46:
> 
> CPU Model: 4670K
> Core Multiplier: 46
> CPU VID: 1.285
> Vcore: 1.308
> Uncore Multiplier: 38
> Uncore Voltage: 1.20
> Cooling Solution: CM Seidon 240L with 2 Cougar Vortex PWM in pull
> Ram Speed: 9-9-9-24 @ 1600
> Ram Voltage: 1.5
> Input Voltage: 1.95
> LLC Setting: 100%
> Motherboard: Biostar Hi-Fi Z87X 3D
> 
> Using x264 benchmark for testing. I get about 15 seconds into the first loop before I have a lockup and bluescreen. Code was a 101 every time except one, which was a 9c. Temps are topping at around 80 before crashing.
> 
> Edit: Forgot to add. I can do pretty much anything else on my computer (browsing, youtube, some gaming) and not have any issues. Just can't pass a stress test.


Settings updated.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kangk81*
> 
> It was an honest mistake.... Like the politicians in my country like to say..
> 
> Nonetheless it was a harrowing experience flirting with death. I'm gonna stay below 1.35v and live with 44x. Unless I can raise enough moola to get another 4770k which unless it's an engineering sample, chance are it will be just as dud...
> 
> I didn't learn my lesson when I overvolted my 770s to 1.4v in an attempt to hit 1400mhz on the core. I almost killed it but was saved by the throttle. If the temps went any higher my coolant would have boiled right off.
> 
> One can only flirt with death so many times.
> 
> Sent from my LG-P875 using Tapatalk


LOL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> Well to an extent. I remembered roughly the VID, but I didn't remember uncore multi or voltage. It was good to have a cheat sheet to help get everything back to where it was. Ironically I updated my BIOS because Asus says in newest version they improved stability for Haswell, and it deleted my precious work stabilizing my CPU. I actually lowered my OC down to 4.5 for 24/7 use. I am currently playing Dark Souls 2 and it is overkill. Awesome and nice looking game but not very demanding at all. Maybe if I go back to Rome 2 I'll bump it back up. But other than this issue my CPU has been rock stable over time.
> 
> Hopefully my temp loss will help remind others to backup their BIOS settings on a flash drive or directly to the system drive. Over time all the different profiles can blend together in your head. Either that or back them up here in this thread! You never know when you might need it.


Will note that.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ConnorMcLeod*
> 
> Darkwizzie, in temps table, you forgot to mention if you used ultra low noise adaptator for noctua fans, it may be relevant for D14 owners.


There's an ultra low noise adapter? Nobody mentioned this to me.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> What did I just read???


Oh crap, I quoted myself on accident.







Too many posts to wade through, lol.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nX3NTY*
> 
> I'm still new to Intel overclocking, been using AMD since s754 so this is pretty much what I get from some reading around and tweaking. Is it good? I haven't done those heat creating monster program like LinX or IBT because it will reach north of 90C in few seconds but in normal benchmark/games it just in around 70-80C. I read that lowering RAM speed could get extra clockspeed yes? Gonna try it next
> 
> Username: nX3NTY
> CPU Model: 4670k
> Core Multiplier: 45x
> Vcore: 1.300V (Adaptive)
> Vcore additional offset: 0.010V
> Uncore Multiplier: 34x
> Uncore Voltage: 1.000V (Adaptive)
> Uncore additional offset: 0.010V
> Input Voltage: 1.8V
> Cooling Solution: CM Hyper 412S (single Gentle Typhoon AP15 1850rpm)
> Stability Test: Few runs of Cinebench R11.5, R15, 3DMark CPU test and gaming
> Batch Number: Malay L348B577
> Ram Speed: 1866MHz 11-11-11-29 1T
> Ram Voltage: 1.5V
> LLC Setting: Lvl 5
> Motherboard: ASRock Z87 Extreme4


Charted, if you updated your settings please update your chart entry. If possible please run a stress test, for your sake and my sake.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angelotti*
> 
> You *DO* need to make a "foot section" for the beginners, because a significant part of this thread is filled with questions like:
> i crash at 'x' voltage, do i need to increase it?
> or, i reached 'x' temps.., what should i test with?
> and so on! ..suggesting that they either didn't read the GUIDE (entirely or at all), or they did but just need reassurance.., that it's alright and they won't burn their chip.
> 
> The note should give them some basic guidelines for reassurance, like:
> - don't go above 1.3V if testing/gaming goes beyond 80°C
> - don't go above 1.4V if testing/gaming goes beyond 70°C
> - basically don't go above 1.45V at all
> - don't test on adaptive ..etc.
> and, when they get sufficient knowledge on the OC procedure, how one setting affects another or stability etc, and enough confidence on their ability to OC, they can ignore these basic (noob) rules and *use their common sense*.
> 
> And also, whenever someone asks these "somewhat silly" questions, the veterans on this thread should send them back to the guide instead of just answering with an yes/no or raise/lower the voltage/ring etc.. There is more to the guide (in terms of answers) than the exact one they seek.
> 
> I know this is not going to be a popular view, and it may sound ill intended, but i am talking about the beginners (as they call themselves often).
> 
> *Just my thought on it...*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ConnorMcLeod*
> 
> Please don't remove anything then, i think all infos are usefull, may be mark some parts as less important, or less often needed, or for advanced users, or whatever.
> It was my first OC ever, i have no specific knowledge in hardware, just average logical brain, and really there is nothing complicated in the tutorial. Also, considering the time needed to OC (mostly to test things), tutorial length worth it, guys just need to take the time to read and to sort information.
> 
> May be you want to add the max voltages table from there : http://www.overclock.net/t/1401976/the-gigabyte-z87-haswell-overclocking-oc-guide
> I also read those 2 other tuts : http://linustechtips.com/main/topic/41234-intel-haswell-4670k-4770k-overclocking-guide/
> http://www.overclockers.com/3step-guide-to-overclock-intel-haswell
> Rhoughly same information in all tuts, yours is the best one imo, and prokon's one (the 1st i read) is the best one as a summary, or for just basic information.
> 
> Anyway, you got my point, don't remove things from that one please


Moar work, moar!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedKnight7*
> 
> Ok, here's my overclock, for now...
> 
> Username: RedKnight7
> CPU Model: i5-4670K
> Core Multiplier: 44
> CPU VID: 1.431
> Vcore: 1.440-1.456
> Uncore Multiplier: 44
> Uncore Voltage: 1.392
> Input Voltage: 1.980
> Cooling Solution: Noctua NH-U14S (single fan air cooler)
> Stability Test: >27 hours of x264 v2, fps ~3.18 on HDD, HWiNFO CPU Package temp ~80 C
> Batch Number: Malay L331C405
> Ram Speed: 2200 10-12-12-31-2
> Ram Voltage: 1.480
> LLC Setting: Auto
> Motherboard: ASUS Maximus VI Hero
> Additional Comments: I tried SA and IOD to +0.2 and IOA to +0.9 and while they helped lower VID, esp. IOA drove VCCIN so high (>2.1 V) that I bagged it and Auto'd them all. Higher CPU Mults courted 100 C. Given the VID and V_uncore, I stayed at 44. The x264 average on SSD is ~3.24. Idle temp 53 C at ambient 26. Adaptive off for all testing.
> 
> 
> 
> Is this the right way to post results? You can drop any of the comments if too long. Also, it would be nice if you captured e.g. the message number (or straight up hotlink) to the spreadsheet in the future so it's easy for anyone to check the post / pics for more details. Not retroactively, just going forward.
> 
> As for my rig,
> 
> My volts are on the high side, and I kept my cache 1:1 even so, shrug. I accept that this is gray area territory which some would say is too high. But I'm not actually going to push my chip much at all (it'll be off/standby two thirds of the time, gaming at 53 - 63 C most of the rest), and I can afford a new chip, which hopefully will overclock better anyway. For the record, i posted some stats on Haswells from Darkwizzie's spreadsheet which let me see where I fit (the red squares on that chart). Also I asked the community if high volts (1.4+ VID) or high temps kill, and the feedback was mixed because there were only handfuls of anecdotes, no studies with 10 or 1000 CPUs. Just like this Guide said. So I chose my poison, shrug.
> 
> Thanks for the wonderful Guide and thread, Darkwizzie, Cyro, and everyone else here!


Charted, your entry is fine. Thanks.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kangk81*
> 
> @Darkwizzie
> 
> Made some updates to my stats. Finally got that 46X.
> 
> Username: kangk81
> CPU Model: 4770k
> Core Multiplier: 46x
> CPU VID: 1.4
> Vcore: 1.568
> Uncore Multiplier: auto
> Uncore Voltage: auto
> Input Voltage: 2V
> Cooling Solution: delid custom loop
> Stability Test: AIDA64 8hrs
> Batch Number: Malay323
> Ram Speed: 1600Mhz XMP
> Ram Voltage: auto
> LLC Setting: Lvl 8
> Motherboard: Maximus Vi Formula


Updated.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Svarog*
> 
> Username: *Svarog*
> CPU Model: *Intel Core 4770K*
> Core Multiplier: *45x*
> CPU VID: *1.175*
> Vcore: *1.188*
> Uncore Multiplier: *33x*
> Uncore Voltage: *1.100*
> Input Voltage: *1.800*
> Cooling Solution: *Noctua NH-U14S (Push/Pull)*
> Stability Test: *Mainly endless gaming sessions, and OCCT+AVX to reach the initial OC.*
> Batch Number: *Malaysia L312B364 (bought 5-June-2013)*
> Ram Speed: *2133 MHz, 9-11-1-28 / 1T*
> Ram Voltage: *1.650*
> LLC Setting: *Extreme (100%)*
> Motherboard: *Gigabyte Z87X-UD5H*
> 
> I can probably drop the Uncore Voltage back to 1.050 now since i had to go from 35x to 33x to stop getting 124s. But temps are fine and it's stable now, so id rather leave it as is.
> 
> My previous motherboard was a Gigabyte Z87X-OC, and it had the same OC.
> 
> I also started with Undervolting at Stock Clocks when i got the CPU, i believe the lowest that passed OCCT AVX was a VID of 1.025.


Please list duration of stress test next time.

Charted.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tonnytech*
> 
> CPU Model: 4770k
> Core Multiplier: 45
> CPU Vcore 1.350
> Uncore Multiplier: 35
> Uncore Voltage: 1.100
> Input Voltage: 2.0200
> Cooling Solution: Alpenfohn k2 Mount Doom (modded) 3x Shark fin fans
> Stability Test: x264_Stability_Test 3 hours
> Batch Number: Malay L344C799
> Ram Speed: 1600 - 1T 9,9,9 27
> Ram Voltage: 1.650
> LLC Setting: 100%
> Motherboard: Z87-G45 Gaming
> 
> where im at with new chip at moment , i was getting quite a few clock watchdog errors up when i went for 4.5 until I dialed in the input voltage my temps are 65C under load. Im now trying for 46 but again Im getting clock watch dog errors so far ive tried input voltage up to 2.300 , adjusting vcore and ring multiplier to no effect. Any suggestions welcome


Charted.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ham4ever*
> 
> Update to me previous OC
> 
> Username: *ham4ever*
> CPU Model: *4670k*
> Core Multiplier: *44*
> CPU VID: *1.275 V*
> Vcore: *1.284v*
> Uncore Multiplier: *33*
> Uncore Voltage: *Auto*
> Input Voltage: *1.880 V*
> Cooler : *Scythe Mugen 4 PCGH-Edition*
> Stability Test: *BF3 for hours no problem*
> Batch Number: *Malay L314B405*
> Ram Speed: *Auto*
> Ram Voltage: *1.5*
> LLC Setting: *Turbo*
> Motherboard: *GA-Z87-HD3*


Charted, please try a stress test next time for both of our sakes, you can try x264 if you're anti-Prime.

I'm exhausted.









The percentiles listing has shifted around a lot due to all the new entries. Some charting errors fixed. The VID vs Multiplier chart has been updated as well. Front page updated with new median/average multipliers/voltages.


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> There's an ultra low noise adapter? Nobody mentioned this to me.


D14 is your cooler, isn't it ?











Any reason that for 4.5GHz and rind 4.2GHz i need more vring than for core 4.4GHz / ring 4.2GHz ?
I used x264 old version to stress 4.4 and v2 to stress 4.5, may be it is the explaination ?

Was stable at vid 1.24 core x44, vring 1.23 ring x42 VCCIN 1.900
Now for core x45 vid 1.320 VCCIN 1.920 ring x42 i need vRing 1.256 in order to pass x264 v2 over night.


----------



## blackhole2013

You want to test for stability buy watch dogs and run it on ultra it runs my chip like prime crazy hot


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackhole2013*
> 
> You want to test for stability buy watch dogs and run it on ultra it runs my chip like prime crazy hot


I don't know of any game (the ones that max cpu cores, like bf4 or crysis 3) running hotter than x264~


----------



## phazer11

@Darkwizzie No don't chart that one, though it is looking like I might stick with 4.4GHz. 1.4v Vcore under load (1.36v VID) for 4.5GHz is a bit excessive (granted I was using a x40 Uncore so that might have had something to do with it).

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *blackhole2013*
> 
> You want to test for stability buy watch dogs and run it on ultra it runs my chip like prime crazy hot


Uh, heat isn't the point.

On to results. I've found that decreasing VID from 1.3v in UEFI to 1.296v achieves the same Vcore (although 1.296v doesn't tap dance over from 1.328v to 1.344v on Vcore #0 and Vcore #2 while monitoring in HWInfo) it also seems to perform the same x264 wise. Once I found that out I popped in the XMP profile and ran the stress again with the stock settings and it seems good. I then started raising the Uncore from 35x to try and get 1:1 parity. 44x Uncore Multiplier for 44x CPU Multiplier seems x264 stable (read it'll do between 2-4 hours of x264) but it'll fail Prime 95 27.9 Custom 1344 within 35-45 minutes or so; and this is with Cache voltage at 1.32v VID which translates to 1.35v Cache voltage under load). It was freezing (completely locking the machine up no BSOD), simply restarting or occasionally giving a Clock_Watchdog_Timeout x101 BSOD but usually freezing when I was running Prime 95 using custom 1344 settings. I just increased the Cache voltage by .16v until it stopped. Going from 1.3v Cache voltage in UEFI to 1.32v Cache voltage increased Prime 95 custom's runtime drastically. It went from ~20-30 seconds at 1.3v to 35-45 minutes at 1.32v (three tests).

I've turned the computer off for the night but here's the settings that matter.



> CPU Model: 4770k
> 
> Motherboard Model: ASUS ROG Maximus VI Hero
> 
> Motherboard UEFI BIOS Version: 1402
> 
> CPU Core Multiplier: 44
> 
> Min CPU Cache Multiplier: 8
> 
> Max CPU Cache Multiplier: 44
> 
> PLL Overvoltage: Enabled
> 
> DRAM Voltage: 1.35v
> 
> DRAM Frequency: 1600 MHz
> 
> DRAM Timings: 9-9-9-24-2T
> 
> CPU LLC: Level 8
> 
> CPU Voltage Frequency: Auto
> 
> CPU Power Phase Control: Extreme
> 
> CPU Power Duty Control: Extreme
> 
> CPU Current Capability: 140%
> 
> DRAM Current Capability: 120%
> 
> CPU Core Voltage: Manual 1.296v
> 
> CPU Cache Voltage: Manual 1.32v
> 
> SVID Control: Disabled
> 
> Eventual CPU Input Voltage: 1.9v
> 
> CPU Spread Spectrum: Disabled
> 
> Max Temperature during full x264 load 76C


Ideas? I'm guessing I might need to increase the VID another strap or so and maybe set the Eventual CPU Input Voltage back to 2v. For comparison these are the settings I ran x264 at for 8 hours.


----------



## blackhole2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> I don't know of any game (the ones that max cpu cores, like bf4 or crysis 3) running hotter than x264~


Well then u have not played watch dogs its messed up and not optimized right and it makes all components run at max


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11*
> 
> Ideas? I'm guessing I might need to increase the VID another strap or so and maybe set the Eventual CPU Input Voltage back to 2v. For comparison these are the settings I ran x264 at for 8 hours.


Of course each chip is different, but for me it seems your ring voltage is too low, may be just try to set ring to 43 instead of 44 and see if you can pass tests, then find a good vring (i have 4670 and i need less vcore than you, but for 43 cache ratio, i need ~1.31 vRing).
freezes occur on really too low vring, so the one you set when freezes stopped seems to be to low.

Anyway, you doesn't seem to want to go to core 45, so core 44 and cache 43 (even 42) seems to be the correct setting (considering 1.35 is the max recommanded cache voltage if you are on air).


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ConnorMcLeod*
> 
> D14 is your cooler, isn't it ?


Yes D14 is my cooler, I just don't really remember those different connectors.


----------



## steven88

Will this thread be updated to include 4690K and 4790K Devil's Canyon? Or will you be making another thread DarkWizzie?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steven88*
> 
> Will this thread be updated to include 4690K and 4790K Devil's Canyon? Or will you be making another thread DarkWizzie?


A lot of it depends on how Devil's Canyon plays out. If it's just a refresh with new features and better TIM then most likely I will cover it and include it in this thread. If the overclocking differs too much though it's kind of a stretch, because I'd be writing a guide on a CPU I don't have.

Some guy said he heard that the Devil's Canyon won't have FIVR but I think that rumor is just wrong. My bet is that the overclocking will be similar enough to cover in this thread.

The other day some person randomly came up to me on Youtube asking me if I was the Haswell guide person. I guess he recognized my profile picture. It was cool to have somebody recognize my work randomly on Youtube, lol.


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steven88*
> 
> Will this thread be updated to include 4690K and 4790K Devil's Canyon? Or will you be making another thread DarkWizzie?


Are you gonna buy him one ?


----------



## BoredErica

I definitely have the money to upgrade my CPU/mobo. But it's a lot of bother to rip it out and replace it, and then sell the old parts. Plus my OS might not like the fact that the mobo and CPU just changed one day.


----------



## Anth Seebel

Im guessing 4690/4790K will be similar to a delided 4670/4770K OC, however if they dont use solder it may a bit worse as CLP is pretty much like solder performance.

The refresh from what I can tell is using the same stepping C0. Ive heard intel may have reduced the current on the FIVR so that may help get a bit more OC. Prolly looking at around 200mhz increase on average compared with a non-delided 4670/4770K.


----------



## angelotti

...


----------



## BoredErica

I'll update the thread tomorrow (err, technically later today) for the guide updates. The charting updates are all already done.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackhole2013*
> 
> Well then u have not played watch dogs its messed up and not optimized right and it makes all components run at max


Yea, but x264 runs CPU at 100%. It doesn't stop Linpack from being easily 40c hotter

Also, if you're loading your GPU as well as CPU, you have to account for your case heating up like 10c unless you have great airflow. That will raise CPU temps too, though the test itself isn't any hotter - it's just the same as running the same cpu test in a 10c hotter room


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Yea, but x264 runs CPU at 100%. It doesn't stop Linpack from being easily 40c hotter
> 
> Also, if you're loading your GPU as well as CPU, you have to account for your case heating up like 10c unless you have great airflow. That will raise CPU temps too, though the test itself isn't any hotter - it's just the same as running the same cpu test in a 10c hotter room


I always open up the side panel if I am doing synthetic 100% loads on gpu and CPU at the same time. Its the only time I have noticed my vrm temps getting toasty. Most likley due to the raise in ambient you mentioned.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> I always open up the side panel if I am doing synthetic 100% loads on gpu and CPU at the same time. Its the only time I have noticed my vrm temps getting toasty. Most likley due to the raise in ambient you mentioned.


Even with my air540 i saw significant temp raises (temps hitting ~61 max with unigine heaven.. yet peaking 74 in planetside? room can't have been more than ~4c hotter) so that indicates a significant (like >>5c even with decent airflow setup) rise in case temps. I'l have to check vs side panel off, and with a full array of fans as i only have 2x 140 top and 1x 140 rear top exhaust ATM.


----------



## phazer11

As I said before in my post on the previous page my settings are.

CPU Model: 4770k

Motherboard Model: ASUS ROG Maximus VI Hero

Motherboard UEFI BIOS Version: 1402

CPU Core Multiplier: 44

Min CPU Cache Multiplier: 8

Max CPU Cache Multiplier: 44

PLL Overvoltage: Enabled

DRAM Voltage: 1.35v

DRAM Frequency: 1600 MHz

DRAM Timings: 9-9-9-24-2T

CPU LLC: Level 8

CPU Voltage Frequency: Auto

CPU Power Phase Control: Extreme

CPU Power Duty Control: Extreme

CPU Current Capability: 140%

DRAM Current Capability: 120%

CPU Core Voltage: Manual 1.296v

CPU Cache Voltage: Manual 1.32v

SVID Control: Disabled

Eventual CPU Input Voltage: 1.9v

CPU Spread Spectrum: Disabled

Max Temperature during full x264 load 76C

Slight changes being I'm going to just try bullying it into x45 CPU Multiplier and x35 Cache Multiplier somehow; if that doesn't work I'll go back to x44 and plaing with the Cache Multiplier again.

I don't know how DPC latency would affect the overclock so would disabling HPET help do you think? I also think I read something about disabling the motherboards Anti-Surge Support function, anyone had any better results trying this?


----------



## JackNaylorPE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11*
> 
> As I said before in my post on the previous page my settings are.
> CPU Model: 4770k
> Motherboard Model: ASUS ROG Maximus VI Hero
> Motherboard UEFI BIOS Version: 1402
> CPU Core Multiplier: 44
> Min CPU Cache Multiplier: 8
> Max CPU Cache Multiplier: 44


Here's an interesting result that kinda shook me a little.....Image Editing Benchmark in Real Bench (4 runs .... 1st one always sucks)

46 Multiplier / 39 max cache / 8 min cache
94,310 / 122,001 / 121,612 / 120,880

46 Multiplier / 39 max cache / 39 min cache
96,455 / 123,834 / 122,419 / 122,594

Shouldn't really be a difference ya would think but averages about 1%


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackNaylorPE*
> 
> Here's an interesting result that kinda shook me a little.....Image Editing Benchmark in Real Bench (4 runs .... 1st one always sucks)
> 
> 46 Multiplier / 39 max cache / 8 min cache
> 94,310 / 122,001 / 121,612 / 120,880
> 
> 46 Multiplier / 39 max cache / 39 min cache
> 96,455 / 123,834 / 122,419 / 122,594
> 
> Shouldn't really be a difference ya would think but averages about 1%


1% is really small diff, like pretty much margin for error. Gotta test it a lot of times and average out


----------



## JackNaylorPE

Understood .... but have done this a lot...... testing say 46 versus 45,44,43,42,41,40,39 etc. such a wide variation before at same max setting.


----------



## jsx821

I seem to have forgot and can't find a search on it. For x264, do you run normal or priority... And why?


----------



## Cyro999

low, normal, high, whatever. normal/low + multitasking is good

8 threads on 4670k or 16 on 4770k


----------



## Vixo90

So I'm finally done with my OC for my 4670k.
4.5 GHz core (1.300v) and 4.4 GHz cache (1.295v), 1.9 input voltage. I made 9 hours stable in x264 on 1.285 vcore but crashed one hour into on 1.290v lol.

I'm thinking of OC my RAM, but I'm not sure I CBA read loads of guides and learn...
Questions: is it worth clocking RAM and is it hard? Anyone got a noobfriendly guide? Will it decrade my PC much?

Im running 9-9-9-24 2x4 GB 1600 MHz 1.5v.

Is it advanced or do I just raise the frequency from like 1600> 1866 and increase the voltage for memory? It will generate more heat to CPU and might make my OC unstable?


----------



## jsx821

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> low, normal, high, whatever. normal/low + multitasking is good
> 
> 8 threads on 4670k or 16 on 4770k


Thanks! Btw- do you recommend diff versions of hwinfo? I have v4.38-2200 and vcore is not showing up. -__-

Snap shot was under full load running x264. My VID in Bios was set to 1.305v. The vid in hwinfo reads it as 1.302v-1.306v. Ok I'm cool with that. But where the heck is the vcore?

J.png 47k .png file


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackNaylorPE*
> 
> Understood .... but have done this a lot...... testing say 46 versus 45,44,43,42,41,40,39 etc. such a wide variation before at same max setting.


Why do you think there is a variation in results?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsx821*
> 
> Thanks! Btw- do you recommend diff versions of hwinfo? I have v4.38-2200 and vcore is not showing up. -__-


It's not like CPUZ, I think the latest HWinfo is the best there is.


----------



## Sinyc

Think I got a stable 4.3 OC, now running tests to check temps and stability.

Is this normal to see in prime95?


----------



## jsx821

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Why do you think there is a variation in results?
> It's not like CPUZ, I think the latest HWinfo is the best there is.


Yeah I actually don't even open up cpuz anymore.. However, if you look at my snapshot. My vcore is invisible according to HWiNFO.


----------



## Torvi

so i managed to have my i5-4670k stable and good to go @ 1,140v i tried to go to 1,130 and 35 but crashed







temps are somewhat bad tough its h100i so i dont expect too much from AIO wc. my highest spike was 78 during prime95 full scale test.


----------



## bubbleawsome

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Torvi*
> 
> so i managed to have my i5-4670k stable and good to go @ 1,140v i tried to go to 1,130 and 35 but crashed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> temps are somewhat bad tough its h100i so i dont expect too much from AIO wc. my highest spike was 78 during prime95 full scale test.


I think something is wrong. You shouldn't be seeing 80c on an h100i until 1.3v IMO. :/ Are you saying you are at 3.4Ghz?? Something is broken. My chip was stock at 1.132v and my t40 (air cooling) kept it under 80c. :/


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsx821*
> 
> Thanks! Btw- do you recommend diff versions of hwinfo? I have v4.38-2200 and vcore is not showing up. -__-
> 
> Snap shot was under full load running x264. My VID in Bios was set to 1.305v. The vid in hwinfo reads it as 1.302v-1.306v. Ok I'm cool with that. But where the heck is the vcore?
> 
> J.png 47k .png file


Check if it's lower down.

It doesn't matter what VID says, because VID is not actually a voltage, and it's different from your Vcore. I'm not sure how to see vcore properly on Asrock boards

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Torvi*
> 
> so i managed to have my i5-4670k stable and good to go @ 1,140v i tried to go to 1,130 and 35 but crashed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> temps are somewhat bad tough its h100i so i dont expect too much from AIO wc. my highest spike was 78 during prime95 full scale test.


You can easily use a cool 1.3vcore or a warm-hot ~1.4 with a h100i + 4670k~


----------



## jsx821

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sinyc*
> 
> Is this normal to see in prime95?


looks normal to me. Worker 1 window is probably under Worker 4 window.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Check if it's lower down.
> 
> It doesn't matter what VID says, because VID is not actually a voltage, and it's different from your Vcore. I'm not sure how to see vcore properly on Asrock boards
> You can easily use a cool 1.3vcore or a warm-hot ~1.4 with a h100i + 4670k~


Yeah. There's nothing about vcore on rest of HWinfo. This sucks. I just delidded/lapped my cpu this morning, and about to start overclocking to 4.7ghz from 4.6ghz today (going over 1.300v)........ doing this without knowing what the heck my vcore is pretty silly....









I swear I'm never* getting an aSSrock ever again.


----------



## Spooke

Need some advice on my Overclocking, this is my current setting on a i7-4770k with a H75 Corsair (MSI Z97 Gaming 7) - I can get to 4.2Ghz with the same settings but temperature is slightly higher.. 40 Multiplier and 1.100 vCore on Adaptive - on IETU Benchmark the vCore rises to 1.210v at 100% CPU load, under gaming e.g. Watchdogs (attached screenshot) it stays at 1.150v and temps are 53 degrees celsius on 58% max load.

Is it Adaptive that is causing the vCore to rise under load? would Adaptive + Offset fix this? I'd like to keep the voltage at 1.150v at the most for CPU longevity.

Please see attached image, advice on if my setup is good or not? I may reapply thermal paste as I had to reseat the CPU cooler.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spooke*
> 
> Need some advice on my Overclocking, this is my current setting on a i7-4770k with a H75 Corsair (MSI Z97 Gaming 7) - I can get to 4.2Ghz with the same settings but temperature is slightly higher.. 40 Multiplier and 1.100 vCore on Adaptive - on IETU Benchmark the vCore rises to 1.210v at 100% CPU load, under gaming e.g. Watchdogs (attached screenshot) it stays at 1.150v and temps are 53 degrees celsius on 58% max load.
> 
> Is it Adaptive that is causing the vCore to rise under load? would Adaptive + Offset fix this? I'd like to keep the voltage at 1.150v at the most for CPU longevity.
> 
> Please see attached image, advice on if my setup is good or not? I may reapply thermal paste as I had to reseat the CPU cooler.


I don't know the intel tuning utility - but i don't think you need to use Adaptive for voltage to drop on MSI (not certain) and also 1.15v is very low, the chips use more than that stock for some loads, depends on the chip. It's basically not an overvolt, and longevity is in no short supply for a stock chip with decent cooling so you have nothing to worry about there


----------



## Torvi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bubbleawsome*
> 
> I think something is wrong. You shouldn't be seeing 80c on an h100i until 1.3v IMO. :/ Are you saying you are at 3.4Ghz?? Something is broken. My chip was stock at 1.132v and my t40 (air cooling) kept it under 80c. :/


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Check if it's lower down.
> 
> It doesn't matter what VID says, because VID is not actually a voltage, and it's different from your Vcore. I'm not sure how to see vcore properly on Asrock boards
> You can easily use a cool 1.3vcore or a warm-hot ~1.4 with a h100i + 4670k~


i said temps on full load, usually while gaming it wont even jump to 50 it keeps around 45 and only in bf4 ive seen it around 60ish. I might just have bad batch that's all. everything is working and pump is assembled the right way. The only thing to mention is that i locked h100i fans on 1050 rpm so they are really quiet, ive tested it alot of times and there is no point in getting more speed, speed/noise/temp wise 1050 is imo best.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Torvi*
> 
> i said temps on full load, usually while gaming it wont even jump to 50 it keeps around 45 and only in bf4 ive seen it around 60ish. I might just have bad batch that's all. everything is working and pump is assembled the right way. The only thing to mention is that i locked h100i fans on 1050 rpm so they are really quiet, ive tested it alot of times and there is no point in getting more speed, speed/noise/temp wise 1050 is imo best.


Running the fans at like 40% of rpm will significantly impact performance, if your cpu was not at a low overclock you'd see it more. Also temps will be higher if you're exhausting through the rad instead of intaking through it


----------



## Torvi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Running the fans at like 40% of rpm will significantly impact performance, if your cpu was not at a low overclock you'd see it more. Also temps will be higher if you're exhausting through the rad instead of intaking through it


And im here to prove you wrong. I ran fans at max also and the temp difference was of about 4-5C in realtime using it's totally pointless as my cpu dosent even reach solid 60s C. I have my fans as intake from outside not thru the rad. When fans are at max which is 2555 rpm they sound like a freaking jet engine. No thanks i rather keep em quiet









temps while browsing teh interwebz which is basically doing nothing:


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> And im here to prove you wrong. I ran fans at max also and the temp difference was of about 4-5C in realtime using it's totally pointless as my cpu dosent even reach solid 60s C


You're proving me right by saying you have a 5c difference at low oc and temps - it's probably double that if you pushed it. That's one of the disadvantages of limited radiator space clc's, you need fan speed for them to perform as well as they can and keep up
Quote:


> I have my fans as intake from outside not thru the rad.


If rad is mounted so that outside-case air, lets say room temp ~20c, is being immediately pulled/pushed through the rad by the rad fans, that's the temperature you are working from. If you're gaming with a powerful GPU and your case heats up 5-10c, but you're pushing case temperature air through the radiator, then your cpu temps would also rise 5-10c - that's what you try to avoid by having your CPU radiator as intake from outside, if you prioritize CPU temperatures

Pretty much everyone has the same idle temps btw, i've seen ~16c on air - Haswell with low power states has basically 0 power draw, so even stock cooler gets like 27c idles with a room temp of 22c


----------



## Torvi

running a very badly optimized 10 yr old mmo while in most crowded area + browsing:


----------



## Cyro999

ps2 @4.5ghz, 1.3v with questionable case temperatures (half of my case fans not installed) on air no delid


----------



## Torvi

you got pretty spacious case so yet that are few C less







i got tiny 250d


----------



## jsx821

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Torvi*
> 
> you got pretty spacious case so yet that are few C less
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i got tiny 250d


We have the same case. I just delidded/lapped few hours ago and getting 21c-25c idle. I was getting similar #'s to yours before the delid though. However, load temps is where the $ is


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Torvi*
> 
> you got pretty spacious case so yet that are few C less
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i got tiny 250d


I just mean, i can run like 1.4v - you can up past ~1.15 if you want. It'd only get hot under stuff like prime/linpack


----------



## JackNaylorPE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Why do you think there is a variation in results?


I thought it was odd in that I had expected that by making the min setting low would have no effect. Of course 3 runs is not statistically significant but all three of the runs with 39/8 were lower than all 3 runs at 39/39 and I never seen that in over 100 runs. The difference between 39/8 and 39/39 was bigger than the difference between max 42 and max 45 tho not as big as between 39 and 45.

In 20 runs on RoG RB Image Editing Benchmark on BIOS 0804 and with original RoG RB, with each setting listed below, I averaged

45 CPU / 39 cache = 116,754
45 CPU / 42 cache = 119,431
45 CPU / 45 cache = 119,457

1st test always sucks so I'd do the 1st and ignore it ..... then average the next 20 runs.

As soon as I get done dialing in OCs under BIOS 1402, I will give it another shot with the newer RoG RBs and see if it holds. I do notice that I been getting higher scores with the newer version (123 - 126k) but don't know how they spread if at all.

Right now I'm 46/39/39 stable at 1.375 VID .... running 46/41/41 (1.38) as I type (half way thru .... which means nothing as it seems if i fail, it's always between 90 and 115 minutes.)

Once I get the 46 batch dialed in, I will repeat the runs and see if anything has changed.....something for the desktop to do while I'm on the lappie reading forums







.


----------



## jsx821

What memory size you guys recommend for prime 1344? I have 16gb @1866mhz. And time to run each fft?


----------



## JackNaylorPE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Torvi*
> 
> i said temps on full load, usually while gaming it wont even jump to 50 it keeps around 45 and only in bf4 ive seen it around 60ish. I might just have bad batch that's all. everything is working and pump is assembled the right way. The only thing to mention is that i locked h100i fans on 1050 rpm so they are really quiet, ive tested it alot of times and there is no point in getting more speed, speed/noise/temp wise 1050 is imo best.


I have seen 80 on custom cooling (420 + 280 rads) at stock..... of course I had my fans on minimum speed (325) rpm and I was trying to raise the temps to cure the TIM. But is using Adaptive and P95 with AVX that's gonna add 0.10 to 0.13 volts to your voltage when AVX kicks in.

My fans typically operate between 325 (browsing) and 850 rpm ....normally don't go over 650.... need to run furmark or something to push them. I see a drop from 44C (850 rpm) to 39C (1200 rpm) on the cards .... not a big change on CPU temps tho..... understandable with the cards putting out 600 watts and the CPU 135-ish

Right now my CPU core temps are at 60-68 under stress test .... ambient is 20.2C, coolant is 24.8 .... at idle it's 22 - 24C


----------



## angelotti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> It doesn't matter what VID says, because VID is not actually a voltage, and it's different from your Vcore. I'm not sure how to see vcore properly on Asrock boards
> ...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsx821*
> 
> ..Yeah. There's nothing about vcore on rest of HWinfo. This sucks..
> ..doing this without knowing what the heck my vcore is pretty silly...


The reason for that, is, there is no voltage reading (determination) on asrock boards.. (*perhaps* with the exception of 'OC Formula')
I've seen on the net (in a german forum, if i remember correctly) people with 'extreme9/ac' (which is almost three times more expensive than mine, in this country) complaining about that, as well.


----------



## jsx821

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angelotti*
> 
> The reason for that, is, there is no voltage reading (determination) on asrock boards.. (*perhaps* with the exception of 'OC Formula')
> I've seen on the net (in a german forum, if i remember correctly) people with 'extreme9/ac' (which is almost three times more expensive than mine, in this country) complaining about that, as well.


A rep from Hwinfo emailed me few minutes ago and said the same thing. Vcore sensor does not exist







.
I'm stopping my 4.7ghz overclock and brought it back to 3.4thz. Will be returning this motherboard asap. Nomore a$$rock.
Z97 it is!


----------



## mk16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsx821*
> 
> A rep from Hwinfo emailed me few minutes ago and said the same thing. Vcore sensor does not exist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> I'm stopping my 4.7ghz overclock and brought it back to 3.4thz. Will be returning this motherboard asap. Nomore a$$rock.
> Z97 it is!


wait asrock boards dont have vcore sensors? is this on all boards up until now or what?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsx821*
> 
> What memory size you guys recommend for prime 1344? I have 16gb @1866mhz. And time to run each fft?


Like 15,000MB if you can

i'm not sure what's best for fft time


----------



## phazer11

I set the time to run each FFT Length to 60 as I showed here (but with the 8 threads and 14540MB since I have a 16GB kit and it shows 14.3 GB available not in use by OS) that post was just an example for someone with a 4670k and 8GB of RAM and then let it start the test and run a few more of the tests usually around an hour and ten minutes or so.

If I'm on the cusp of stability Custom 1344 will almost always fail around 55-56 minutes into the run, that's what happened with my 4.5GHz OC @1.344v VID (1.376v Vcore under load) when I got the other settings tuned in. Since the CPU voltage seems to go up in straps of .16v At best I'd have to increase the voltage up a few .01 to get some of the core to 1.398v Vcore under load it would seem unless I just need a crazy VCCIN setting 2.10v (which goes to 2.15v under load) hasn't seemed to help much though.

I like to run that before I start trying x264 now that I think I've gotten the method down for this finicky CPU series; since I've had several cases where I'll be x264 stable for 2-4 hours (my comfort test zone to make sure it passes before throwing the 8 hour run at it) and it'll go down freezing, crashing or BSODing anwhere from 30 seconds to 45 minutes in on Prime custom.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:
Originally Posted by *error-id10t* 

That VCCIN stuff is little odd, if you look at the Giga Z97 OC thread here Sin is now advising to keep it ~0.8v above. That's pretty much also the "default" when everything is running stock.. you'll usually see stock vcore of 1.05v while VCCIN would be ~1.78v or so.

I'd really like to know if ASUS have reviewed that since the initial update as they have for other values and changed them since. I have no idea what the right number is now except to keep it +0.4v definitely.



If that were the case... I'd have to run 1.15v VCCIN in UEFI which would jump up to 2.2v VCCIN under load for my 4.5GHz OC yuck, hope it's not .8 it hasn't been so far but who knows what it needs when it's at it's limit. I've been using .45-.6v above it seems.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackNaylorPE*
> 
> Everyone has their favs best suited to what they do with the box. I use RoG Real Bench cause "the RealBench stress test loads the whole system (except HDD/SSD significantly, to avoid wear) combining the multi-tasking test with Blender rendering (another open source app). Each app finishes asynchronously causing the load to occasionally drop and shift between system components, as each of the tests restarts. We have found this pseudo-random oscillation pushes the system harder."
> 
> I have run Intel ETU for 8 hours and passed ..... and then failed a few minutes into RoG Real Bench..... Most of the failures I get in RB come around the 90 minute mark..... if ya can do 2 hours at 16GB , I find I'm pretty much OK. I also like RB cause I can see just how high it will kick voltage under AVX .... unlike P95 and the other synthetics, it won't drive temps under AVC to extremes as it's a "real World" use of AVX, not a constant hammering of the most demanding possible loads consistently. Kinda like running at 100 yard dash speeds for a 26.2 mile marathon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I use it with all processes running that would normally be running on a typical work / play day ....so using adaptive control, everything is running, update schedulers, backups, firewalls, fan control apps, AV / AM program are running. My goal is to present the max anticipated load that the system will experience. Then there's the other side where ya OC'ing just to see how far ya can get ya hardware to hit just for the challenge of it. Because of the varying, stop and go loads, and subsystem switching, RB is probably not the best choice for those endeavors.
> 
> 1. I pick a CPU Multiplier w/ cache and RAM at minimum and use the RoG Real Bench MultiTasking test (4th check box) on the Benchmark tab for a "quick and dirty" 2 minute test .... if you can get thru this, you are close.
> 
> 2. Then run the Benchmark Suite (all 4 check boxes) this takes about 10 minutes. At this point you are an adjustment or two from being stable and you are just 12 minutes in.
> 
> Image Editing - x
> Encoding x264 - x
> OpenCL - x
> Heavy Multitasking - x
> 
> 3. Work ya way up to your target cache and RAM speed goal at any given multiplier and when ya feel ya have gone as far as ya can go, then run the stress test with 16GB for 2 hours .... I never had a BSOD past like the 96 minute mark. At that point I run Intel ETU overnight and go to bed. Once I get all the multipliers dialed in, I'll go back and run "the usual suspects" just so I can discover any instabilities. My son was continually frustrated as after I'm in the sack, he'll come into my office and play BF4 and still get crashes..... this has been reduced for two reasons I think..... 1) cause I have tweaked settings relking on more manual settings than Auto and 2) BF4 folks are cleaning up their code.
> Doesn't look like it for 4 reasons:
> 
> 1. Most peeps not into competitive overclocking are using adaptive w/o issue and at way higher voltages (2.2 VCCIN, 1.4 - 1.45 VCore) than me. No MSI users for example have experienced the BIOS Time Clock Freeze. One of the folks on Linus's forums had at first peaked last year at 4.6 w/ 46 cache and 2400 RAM ....by August he had found stability under AVX at 4.7 @ 1.41 which undoubtedly takes him over 1.50v when the AVX hits and he had it at > 1.41 for over a year 24/7 on adaptive... of course we are talking Real Bench like AVX stable and not synthetic P95 AVX stable, that would be suicidal. His 4.8 Ghz is ETU stable but not AVX stable as yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Temps below 70C and voltages other than instantaneous peaks are topped out at 1.375 .... even instantaneous peaks are in the safe 1.4x category.
> 
> 3. Asus acknowledges the problem and it's what you suggested that is the one of suspected causes. Saving / loading OC profiles is a common thread among those having the problem. Loading a profile is one of the most common "initiators" of the BIOS Clock time freeze. There's 4 or 5 threads on RoG Forums describing our woes. I haven't saved / loaded a profile in 2 days and clock still running so we'll see.






Interesting about the profiles, I don't think I've really had any problems with it but (though I'm not sure what ou mean by BIOS Clock time freeze) maybe I should clear CMOS and write my settings down with paper and pencil.

Also can *anyone* tell me what the benefit of disabling the *HPET* would be besides lower DPC latency and what the cons are. Also if anyone has a ASUS board I think I read a guide that suggested disabling the anti-surge support; anyone have a stable OC they could test to see if it improves stability?


----------



## jsx821

Would " $z
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11*
> 
> I set the time to run each FFT Length to 60 as I showed here (but with the 8 threads and 14540MB since I have a 16GB kit and it shows 14.3 GB available not in use by OS) that post was just an example for someone with a 4670k and 8GB of RAM and then let it start the test and run a few more of the tests usually around an hour and ten minutes or so.


Isn't it counteractive to go prime 27.9 then x264? I figured since prime 27.9 is considered more 'stressful'. You'd want that to be your finishing stress test. I've been doing x264 --> prime 27.9 custom .. then sometimes prime 27.9 blend if I'm in the mood.


----------



## koekwau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Still working on it?
> Updated, you did not show XTU in screenshot so it is not verified but your ROG realbench is.
> 
> Taylor Swift says hi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do I chart this one?
> 
> Done. Never heard of a MSI z87m gaming mobo before.
> Did you ever stabilize?
> 
> Charted, all seems fine.
> 
> Charted
> 
> Charted, please copy and paste the form next time, thanks.
> 
> Charted, please copy and paste the chart next time, thanks. Please also list how long the test is done. I cannot check picture verification box because I cannot see
> 
> Thank you for the kind words, you have been charted.
> 
> Settings updated.
> 
> LOL
> 
> Will note that.
> 
> There's an ultra low noise adapter? Nobody mentioned this to me.
> 
> Oh crap, I quoted myself on accident.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too many posts to wade through, lol.
> 
> Charted, if you updated your settings please update your chart entry. If possible please run a stress test, for your sake and my sake.
> 
> Moar work, moar!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charted, your entry is fine. Thanks.
> Updated.
> 
> Please list duration of stress test next time.
> Charted.
> 
> Charted.
> 
> Charted, please try a stress test next time for both of our sakes, you can try x264 if you're anti-Prime.
> 
> I'm exhausted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The percentiles listing has shifted around a lot due to all the new entries. Some charting errors fixed. The VID vs Multiplier chart has been updated as well. Front page updated with new median/average multipliers/voltages.


I'm still working on my overclock.
Wanna break the 4.4Ghz that has been charted before =)


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Since the CPU voltage seems to go up in straps of .16v


The CPU voltages change in far smaller amounts than that. The only thing you're not seeing is the sensor, which updates in jumps - which are approximate readings, and not entirely accurate even when displayed in ~0.01v gaps


----------



## angelotti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsx821*
> 
> What memory size you guys recommend for prime 1344? I have 16gb @1866mhz. And time to run each fft?


*This:*



Spoiler: Time to run each fft...



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angelotti*
> 
> If you're using 27.9, and want to run 'blend' for example, select it but then switch to 'custom' and *keep* the setting left by blend but change the amount of 'time to run each FFT' from 15min to 5min (latest prime uses 3min).
> This is much better for the 2-3 hours tests, because it allows for a wider range of FFT sizes to be run in the 2-3h of testing (this is valid for all three modes: small/in-place/large).
> For fully custom, it depends on the settings, for ex. 1344 for both *min* and *max* will not require changing the time for each FFT size to run.
> 
> If you run the test for 12-24h, leave it to default.


----------



## jsx821

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angelotti*
> 
> *This:*


Great stuff. Thanks. In what order do you run your stress tests?


----------



## angelotti

One or two hours of x264, and if i pass that i turn to prime, for a little over 3 hours of large fft's *and* blend (and make voltage adjustments if needed). I reckon that is enough to cover what i do on daily basis, and if half a year down the line i get a OC-ing related BSOD, i can get back to testing. But when i OC for others, i test 12 to 24h.


----------



## JackNaylorPE

I hate to start ya down the path to exhaustion again .... but here's my "end of day" results ....1st time I been back at 46/46/2400 since BIOS 0804

Username: JackNaylorPE
CPU Model:4770k
Core Multiplier: 46
CPU VID [Adaptive]: 1.385
Vcore: 1.408 under IETU (1.488 x 2 cores and 1.504 x 2 cores max under AVX in RoG RB)
Uncore Multiplier: 46
Uncore Voltage [Adaptive]: 1.410 (1.451 max observed under AVX)
Input Voltage: 2.04 (2.080 max observed)
Cooling Solution: Water (EK Supremacy)
Stability Test 1: RoG Real Bench (Concurrent Multitask Image editing, H264 and Open CL using 16GB, 2 hours)
Stability Test 2: Intel ETU - 8 hours
Batch Number: L312B528
Ram Speed: 10-12-12-28
Ram Voltage: 1.70 (1.738 max observed)
Max Core Core Temps = 72, 72, 68, 62
LLC Setting: Auto
Motherboard: Asus M6F C2 (BIOS 1402)
Hyperthreading: On
All Temps / Above Voltages Under RoG RB Benchmark done after 2 hour stress test

8 hour IETU Actual Readings 4 hours in and I'm going to bed









Peak Core temps = 75, 71, 67, 63 observed
Average Core temps = 63, 64, 60, 57 observed
Vcore = 1.408 x 4 observed
VCCring = 1.451 observed
VCCIN =2.064 observed

Vcore under 4 RoG Benchmark Items

Image Ed. 1.392
Encoding 1.408
Open CL 1.488 /1.504 (w/ AVX)
Multitask 1.408

That was my 1st stable run.... had started at VCCIN of 2.07 and was unstable thru 2.10 .... then went other way. I am pretty sure I have room w/ DRAM, VCCIN and DRAM. VCCring looks like the lowest it will stay at unless this comes down with lower VCCIN.




Note image taken on Intel ETU 3.5 hours after it ended


----------



## jsx821

I put 15550mb in prime 95 custom for my 16gb ram. Are we suppose to monitor ram usage via virtual memory or physical memory? Hwinfo says I have 96% for virtual load and 95% for physical load.


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angelotti*
> 
> If you're using 27.9, and want to run 'blend' for example, select it but then switch to 'custom' and *keep* the setting left by blend but change the amount of 'time to run each FFT' from 15min to 5min (latest prime uses 3min).
> This is much better for the 2-3 hours tests, because it allows for a wider range of FFT sizes to be run in the 2-3h of testing (this is valid for all three modes: small/in-place/large).
> For fully custom, it depends on the settings, for ex. 1344 for both *min* and *max* will not require changing the time for each FFT size to run.
> 
> If you run the test for 12-24h, leave it to default.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angelotti*
> 
> One or two hours of x264, and if i pass that i turn to prime, for a little over 3 hours of large fft's *and* blend (and make voltage adjustments if needed). I reckon that is enough to cover what i do on daily basis, and if half a year down the line i get a OC-ing related BSOD, i can get back to testing. But when i OC for others, i test 12 to 24h.


Do you change, in blend test or 1344-1344, memory size to something like 90% or 95% of avalaible memory ? (i could swear i've seen you write something like that but i may be confused with another member). Or only if you want to test memory oc or stability ?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ConnorMcLeod*
> 
> Do you change, in blend test or 1344-1344, memory size to something like 90% or 95% of avalaible memory ? (i could swear i've seen you write something like that but i may be confused with another member). Or only if you want to test memory oc or stability ?


It matters for testing imc stability, but not really core i think


----------



## error-id10t

Is there a program to test cores or rather threads?

I'm doing this Prime stuff and noticing Thread 3 is way slower than the rest. The rest of them change up the tests within a sec or two but this one lags behind a lot which just keeps getting combined.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Is there a program to test cores or rather threads?
> 
> I'm doing this Prime stuff and noticing Thread 3 is way slower than the rest. The rest of them change up the tests within a sec or two but this one lags behind a lot which just keeps getting combined.


Probably because you're running background programs etc. If all cores are at the same frequency and unloaded, they'll run the task just as fast. Try doing a clean restart with minimal programs in msconfig etc then running prime on high priority


----------



## mandrix

Thought I would post this here "for fun". Do not consider this as long term stable, but stable enough to run x264 while saving the settings. cpu-z does not read the bus speed correctly, it is actually 100.02 as read by the Gigabyte utilities.
My normal 24/7 OC was x47 but I recently changed it to x45 so I could bring the vcore down to 1.245. When DC comes out this cpu will go back in my Z87 board in my backup rig.


----------



## phazer11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> The CPU voltages change in far smaller amounts than that. The only thing you're not seeing is the sensor, which updates in jumps - which are approximate readings, and not entirely accurate even when displayed in ~0.01v gaps


>v<

This keyboard needs replacing. I had inputted 0.016 increments

Is it better to disable the High Precision Event timer or does it mess to man other things up?


----------



## angelotti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ConnorMcLeod*
> 
> Do you change, in blend test or 1344-1344, memory size to something like 90% or 95% of avalaible memory ? (i could swear i've seen you write something like that but i may be confused with another member). Or only if you want to test memory oc or stability ?


I think i have said that recently, but only because the person wanted to test the stability of RAM at 2400 or over (i don't remember exactly).

Otherwise no, like *Cyro* said, testing cpu OC should not require a large amount of RAM. Even prime suggests 0MB ram for small and only 8MB for large fft's (and those are more like "hard core" OC testers. For something more similar to real world (but still hard), blend is better. If you have 1600 or 1866 MHz Ram, it is not necessary to test with all ram (unless you have reason to think it might be the reason for instability). If you have high frequency ram, it wouldn't hurt to run at last one test with all available free ram after you deemed your cpu OC stable.
Please note, if you don't use a page file, leave 250-300MB of RAM free for the OS (or more if you leave allot of background apps running while testing ram, which you shouldn't).

I'm not very knowledgeable on RAM oc/testing, so ask around for more info.


----------



## qwertymac93

I've disabled HPET on my board and haven't seen any ill effects, and it did seem to lower my dpc latency.


----------



## angelotti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11*
> 
> Is it better to disable the High Precision Event timer or does it mess to man other things up?


HPET itself is not the problem (it is supposed to be the 'latest & greatest'). The problem comes from windows using multiple timers, and HPET is not the preferred one (for the OS). So keeping them in sync is the problem. Disabling it should give you reduced latencies (and all the "goods" that come with that). I have not seen any "official" documentation on this matter, only opinions. The bios will always suggest you to enable it.
I have disabled it on all of my builds for a long time, and encountered no problems. Some go even further to reduce latencies, disabling core parking as well.
Your best course of action is to try it for yourself.

couple of (small) discussion threads:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1334719/high-precision-event-timer
http://eab.abime.net/showthread.php?t=71463


----------



## JackNaylorPE

1. HWiNFO64 reports that the Asus EC Embedded Controller is present and that reading data from this sensor "can cause a higher load or latency which can result in performance drops. On some systems it can also have an impact on system stability". Does anyone have any idea if this is a generic disclaimer on their part or is this specific to the Asus EC ? So far I have found nothing else to read cache voltage with. I find the value I set in BIOS can range from 0.023 to 0.025 higher reading it in the BIOS and from 0.023 low to 0.041 high in HWiNFO64. I do notice it sometimes "gets stuck" ..... by that I mean sometimes I will run RoG RB and see it slightly above the BIOS setting and then others it will read at 1.14 no matter where I set it in BIOS.

2. After 1.9 stopped working, I jumped to 2.07 which wasn't so hot..... then down to 2.04 where I found stability. Once finding that stability with VCCIN, VID, Vring and DRAM settings, I find lowering one can sometimes result in the ability to lower another. Anyone use some form of rhyme or reason to this procedure or just random luck ?


----------



## phazer11

Interesting, I forgot about that message.


----------



## BoredErica

I had a dream about lecturing about stress testing for Haswell today.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I had a dream about lecturing about stress testing for Haswell today.


Lucky!

(a la Napoleon Dynamite)

Edit: 2,000th post!!! It only took me 9 years


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> Lucky!
> 
> (a la Napoleon Dynamite)
> 
> Edit: 2,000th post!!! It only took me 9 years


I've had a previous dream about having two 4670ks, one for free for some reason. o.o

Feels like all 2000 posts were posted in the last year in my thread, lol.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I've had a previous dream about having two 4670ks, one for free for some reason. o.o
> 
> Feels like all 2000 posts were posted in the last year in my thread, lol.


I must say I do enjoy this thread quite a bit. I also enjoy having my 4770K at 4.5GHz without any crashes for a few months now!


----------



## JackNaylorPE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Feels like all 2000 posts were posted in the last year in my thread, lol.


I have unsubscribed to a few threads because they took too much time to keep up with..... hard thing here is, when I post a question, have to scroll back 4-6 pages to see if anyone answered







and because it goes by so fast gotta wonder if anyone saw it.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> I must say I do enjoy this thread quite a bit. I also enjoy having my 4770K at 4.5GHz without any crashes for a few months now!












Quote:



> Originally Posted by *JackNaylorPE*
> 
> I have unsubscribed to a few threads because they took too much time to keep up with..... hard thing here is, when I post a question, have to scroll back 4-6 pages to see if anyone answered
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and because it goes by so fast gotta wonder if anyone saw it.


When the thread was younger, it was x3 worse. 7 months for first 12,000 posts. 4 months for the next 3,000.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I've had a previous dream about having two 4670ks, one for free for some reason. o.o
> 
> Feels like all 2000 posts were posted in the last year in my thread, lol.


I've woken up at like 4am randomly and checked my OC settings because i thought i accidentally set 1.7vcore several times >.>


----------



## gaul




----------



## JackNaylorPE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> When the thread was younger, it was x3 worse. 7 months for first 12,000 posts. 4 months for the next 3,000.


Thank the OC Gods that your younger ..... I seem to recall you being a student (jealous .... those were the days ) .... after "working for the man", honey do lists and DaddiTaxi, you will never have time for anything


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackNaylorPE*
> 
> Thank the OC Gods that your younger ..... I seem to recall you being a student (jealous .... those were the days ) .... after "working for the man", honey do lists and DaddiTaxi, you will never have time for anything


*shakes fist at the man*


----------



## phazer11

So... some interesting stuff. I disabled HPET and was able to turn down the Cache voltage from 1.2v (in UEFI which is ~1.23v under load) to 1.1v (under load) for stock Cache Ratio (x35) and was able to tune the VCCIN down from 2.12v under load (2.07v in UEFI) to 2v under load (1.95v in UEFI) @ 44x CPU Core Ratio to make the rest of the OC stable.

By stable I mean I ran Prime 95 Custom 1344 for 90 minutes, then ran RealBench for three and a half hours before it decided to tell me my GPU's OC wasn't stable enough (read Luxmark caused the display driver to crash) but everything else was still running till I closed it (I know because I was watching lol). I followed that up with 18 loops of x264. So far, so good; decided to try 4.5GHz again.


----------



## Cyro999

Bios settings like HPET shouldn't affect that AFAIK. How is it even related to OC/stability?

Your cache voltage and VRIN values already sound high. Is HPET even related?


----------



## phazer11

No idea but that's the only thing I changed before being able to dial down the voltages; I don't seem to be able to up the cache multiplier from x35 (no matter the volts) though it's quite odd.

Another thing I've noticed is in Prime 95 Custom 1344 the update intervals are much tighter. By that I mean the tests are completing around the same time (without having 2-3 workers lagging behind by a test or two) on all workers (except for worker eight which seems to be consistently 1 test behind the others. This is the only thing I can take a wild stab at that seems to have increased my stability; over the former instability which might have been caused by I guess incorrect coordination between the cores.


----------



## QxY

Talk about losing the lottery, badly. I have my 4770k at 4.0Ghz (1.184v / 1.20v under load) and I still get some occasional 101/124 Bsods in Prime95. Seriously, why do I need higher than 1.20 for just 4.0...I've seen people fully stable at 1.15v.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QxY*
> 
> Talk about losing the lottery, badly. I have my 4770k at 4.0Ghz (1.184v / 1.20v under load) and I still get some occasional 101/124 Bsods in Prime95. Seriously, why do I need higher than 1.20 for just 4.0...I've seen people fully stable at 1.15v.


Most people don't try to stabilize their OC's with the latest version of Prime95. This guide recommends x264 as a test, instead


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QxY*
> 
> Talk about losing the lottery, badly. I have my 4770k at 4.0Ghz (1.184v / 1.20v under load) and I still get some occasional 101/124 Bsods in Prime95. Seriously, why do I need higher than 1.20 for just 4.0...I've seen people fully stable at 1.15v.


I think it's likelier that you're doing something wrong.


----------



## QxY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I think it's likelier that you're doing something wrong.


Load optimized settings -> Set XMP profile -> Set CPU Multiplier: 40 -> Set Manual Voltage: 1.184 -> Set C-state: C7s.

Everything else set to Auto. Mobo is Asus Hero z87. Am I missing something?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QxY*
> 
> Load optimized settings -> Set XMP profile -> Set CPU Multiplier: 40 -> Set Manual Voltage: 1.184 -> Set C-state: C7s.
> 
> Everything else set to Auto. Mobo is Asus Hero z87. Am I missing something?


Well, for starters you didn't mention anything about cache ratio. VCCIN typically doesn't matter at this stage but it's still nice to see what it currently is set at.


----------



## QxY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Well, for starters you didn't mention anything about cache ratio. VCCIN typically doesn't matter at this stage but it's still nice to see what it currently is set at.


Like I said, everything else was left at Auto. VCCIN at Auto was reading around 1.725 if I remember correctly, will check again when I get home.

I tried 1.168v a few days ago, which would ramp to 1.184 under load but that would BSOD even in Battlefield 4. I tried everything from lowering the cache ratio to 35, increase LLC levels, increase VCCIN to 1.8, disable C-state, drop RAM to 1333/1.5....Nothing seem to have worked. At least it's stable now at 1.184/1.20 (well, apart from the occasional prime95 bsod), but I feel I shouldn't need that much voltage for just 4.0 GHz.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QxY*
> 
> Like I said, everything else was left at Auto. VCCIN at Auto was reading around 1.725 if I remember correctly, will check again when I get home.
> 
> I tried 1.168v a few days ago, which would ramp to 1.184 under load but that would BSOD even in Battlefield 4. I tried everything from lowering the cache ratio to 35, increase LLC levels, increase VCCIN to 1.8, disable C-state, drop RAM to 1333/1.5....Nothing seem to have worked. At least it's stable now at 1.184/1.20 (well, apart from the occasional prime95 bsod), but I feel I shouldn't need that much voltage for just 4.0 GHz.


Hmm... So you have x40 @ 1.2v. It's quite bad but it's not absolutely ridiculous. I wonder what it takes to get it to x41, but I assume you don't really care for that. If you push to x42 you can finally enter the bottom 2 percentile, which seems very doable. I had the impression for some reason that you were stuck at x40 no matter what (not sure why).

Like Cyro pointed out I hope you're not using a Prime95 version past 27.9.


----------



## maynard14

Hi guys, its my first time oc on my 4770k, first thing i did was setting my core clock to 4.4 ghz and vcore to 1.250 volts, it booted into windows, and its working fine, but when i tried crysis 3 it bsod, i tried asus software to oc automatically and it give me the same settings 4.4 ghz and vcore to 1.250 volts

so is this the limit of my cpu? i tried 4.6 ghz and 1.3 volts it didt booted to windows at all, tried 4.5 ghz to 2.6 it booted but crashes also

can you help me sir?


----------



## JackNaylorPE

I'd try setting your Eventual Input Voltage (VCCIN) to 1.9 volts. If it helps, here's my settings .... CPU and cache set to Adaptive.

44x multiplier (44 cache ratio / 2400 RAM) ... I just took a poke in the dark here .... have not gone back and tried to reduce any voltages
VCore 1.250
VCC Ring 1.250
VCCIN (Ev) 1.900
DRAM 1.700
Core Temps at 61, 62, 58, 55 during testing (26.0 ambient)

45x multiplier (45 cache ratio / 2400 RAM)
VCore 1.318
VCC Ring 1.318
VCCIN (Ev) 1.880
DRAM 1.700
Core Temps at 67, 66, 60, 58 during testing (24.1 ambient)

46x multiplier (46 cache ratio / 2400 RAM) ... Don't like the hi cache voltage here
VCore 1.385
VCC Ring 1.410
VCCIN (Ev) 2.040
DRAM 1.70
Core Temps at 72, 72, 66, 62 during testing (23.5 ambient)

46x multiplier (43 cache ratio / 2400 RAM)
VCore 1.385
VCC Ring 1.385
VCCIN (Ev) 2.020
DRAM 1.70
Core Temps at 73, 73, 70, 61 during testing (23.0 ambient)

Haven't tried 4.7 yet ..... my goal was 46/46/2400 and having reached it, I'm satisfied. But when I first got the machine I did some testing and I averaged over 20 runs of RoG Image Editing Benchmark, so content at -3.

45 CPU / 39 cache = 116,754
45 CPU / 42 cache = 119,431
45 CPU / 45 cache = 119,457

However, I just started retesting at 46/39 but I am getting inconsistent results.....had 12 tests from 130-133k followed by 13 from 125-137k all at same settings. As you can see, those are significantly higher (10-15k) than the previous ones so wondering if anything else afoot.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maynard14*
> 
> Hi guys, its my first time oc on my 4770k, first thing i did was setting my core clock to 4.4 ghz and vcore to 1.250 volts, it booted into windows, and its working fine, but when i tried crysis 3 it bsod, i tried asus software to oc automatically and it give me the same settings 4.4 ghz and vcore to 1.250 volts
> 
> so is this the limit of my cpu? i tried 4.6 ghz and 1.3 volts it didt booted to windows at all, tried 4.5 ghz to 2.6 it booted but crashes also
> 
> can you help me sir?


You are at the very beginning of your journey. I would recommend reading the first post of the thread a few times. It sounds like you have a decent CPU on your hands.

You're going to end up changing 5 variables to OC your CPU:

1) CPU Multiplier
2) Cache Multiplier
3) CPU Voltage (VID)
4) CPU Cache Voltage
5) Eventual Input Voltage (aka VRIN aka VCCIN)

There are other things you will probably be changing as well that may or may not affect your OC -- e.g. iGPU, onboard sound if you have a sound card, C-States, EIST etc. The Asus UEFI BIOS can be daunting but for OCing there is very little of it that actually needs to be changed.


----------



## JackNaylorPE

These are the exact steps in the Asus BIOS that I used in my minimalist "Quick and Dirty" approach. I was only interested in application performance under every day use so I went with "Adaptive". Most start with "Manual" for the CPU and Cache voltage control. If you are using later Prime95s or anything else which makes heavy use of AVX, you will wanna be on manual as adaptive adds 0.130 volts to my Vcores when it sees AVX instructions. As always watch temps and voltages during any testing

If ya see 45/42/42/2400 That's my shorthand for 45 multiplier / 45 max cache / 45 min cache / 2400 RAM speed

1. Let's start with

EXTREME TWEAKER MENU

AI Overclock Tuner - Auto
Asus Multicore Enhancement - Auto
CPU Core Ratio - Sync All Cores
1-Core Ratio Limit - 44
2-Core Ratio Limit - 44
3-Core Ratio Limit - 44
4-Core Ratio Limit - 44
Minimum CPU Cache Ratio - Auto (You could pick a low number here if ya have problems but do one below 1st)
Maximum CPU Cache Ratio - Auto (You could pick a low number like 30 here if ya have problems)

_Scroll Down_

Fully Manual Mode - Disabled
CPU Core Voltage - Adaptive (Use manual if preferred)
Additional Turbo Mode Core Voltage - 1.25
CPU Cache Voltage - Adaptive (Use manual if preferred)
Additional Turbo Mode Cache Voltage - 1.25

_Scroll Down_

Eventual CPU Input Voltage - 1.9 (This will be more than ya need most times, can come back when ya have the highest cache / RAM setting ya wanna use and lower it.
DRAM Voltage - Auto

2. If it works, try dropping Core Voltage until it's not stable and them move back up to last stable setting; if it doesn't keep increasing core voltage until it's stable.

3. Try upping cache ratio (Auto = 39) ..... many are totally uninterested in cache so can ignore this if ya confident none of ya apps will benefit from it

Minimum CPU Cache Ratio - 41
Maximum CPU Cache Ratio - 41

Follow above steps but adjusting Cache Voltage as above

4. Try 42 and go thru the steps.... then 43......until ya match CPU multiplier. If 44 cache works, then you almost done here. If ya RAM has a XMP profile, now's the time to give it a shot

AI Overclock Tuner - XMP

May have to raise DRAM voltage here. First one I tried was 1.700 and it worked .... I haven't had time to try at lower voltages.

5. Rinse and repeat at 45 CPU Multiplier or go back to 43 if ya had issues.

For testing I used the RoG Real Bench Benchmark which takes about 8 minutes..... It does throw some AVX instructions during the Open CL an MultiTask sessions but not so as to overheat CPU (Your mileage may vary). I found if I passed the 8 minutes benchmark I was very close to a final OC and I used just this to work my way up thru the various cache ratios and thru reaching my XMP RAM speed. At that point I ran the RoG Real Bench Strees test with 16GB of RAM for 2 hours followed by an overnight test (8 hours) on Intel ETU.

Is this the best approach ? I'd say far from it..... I haven't spent the hours that many others here have and they could provide much more detailed info when ya get close to ya final settings. But this is fast, getting you through the various cache settings and early CPU voltages quite quickly with only long series of stress testing at the end of each multiplier.

I was able to knock my input voltage down to 1.88 at 45/45/45/2400 .... I didn't bother with 44 and below as I will never use those. Was able to get down to 2.04 at 46/46/46/2400 and 2.02 w. 46/43/43/2400

Be aware that Asus has acknowledges a BIOS related big where the time clock freezes. This happens often if you get lotte BSODs in the course of stress testing.

Put a copy of your BIOS in the HD / SSD / USB of your computer.... it should be appropriately named as per Asu web site. If ya use USB can use flashback method.

http://event.asus.com/2012/mb/USB_BIOS_Flashback_GUIDE/

For example the Maximus VI Formula is M6F.CAP .... Maximus VI Hero is M6H.CAP

I use EZ-Flash (Tools Menu in BIOS)

After reloading the BIOS, you have to rest CMOS to clear the MEI.

re-enter your settings again and you all set


----------



## maynard14

Thank you so much for the guide and tips guys







i really appreciate it, ill take my time later and see what my 4770k is capable of oc. i will post back later for the result, im so excited


----------



## nick779

Thank you so much for the guide.
Question though, I'm overclocking my 4670k and just got 4.4 pretty stable at 1.29v, when I push to 4.5 and even up the voltage a hair I repeatedly get "ripples" in the multiplier. When I look at aida64 it will dip from 4500mhz to 4300 for half a second then go back up.
It's not reporting any throttling so I'm not too sure what the deal is.

Any ideas?


----------



## JackNaylorPE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maynard14*
> 
> Thank you so much for the guide and tips guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i really appreciate it, ill take my time later and see what my 4770k is capable of oc. i will post back later for the result, im so excited


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nick779*
> 
> Thank you so much for the guide.
> Question though, I'm overclocking my 4670k and just got 4.4 pretty stable at 1.29v, when I push to 4.5 and even up the voltage a hair I repeatedly get "ripples" in the multiplier. When I look at aida64 it will dip from 4500mhz to 4300 for half a second then go back up.
> It's not reporting any throttling so I'm not too sure what the deal is.
> 
> Any ideas?


Again, my approach is sorta the "Cliff Notes" or "Reader's Digest" version of what others have put together. Some folks here have spent month tweaking and can provide more insight. I just listed the steps to get ya "in the neighborhood" in a weekend.

As to the ripples, I haven't spent a lot of time w/ AIDA 64..... but that behavior is consistent with other utilities... IETU has these little dips once and a while and RoG Bench has more significant drops as it's using real apps which while CPU intensive to give short millisecond reprieves.


----------



## Gunderman456

Hi Folks;

By endless Stress Testing/Benching, I have proven that in upping VCore and if required in tandem with VCCIN you can reach previously unattainable overclocks on the GPU.

Please refer to the last two pages of "The Hawaiian Heat Wave" Build Log (in sig) for irrefutable proof!


----------



## Vixo90

When overclocking cache/ring bus/uncore, does a total lockup of system (gotta hit power button) and then when rebooting I get error 124. My system never locks when clocking core multiplier, always BSOD101/124 instantly after crash.

Is the total system lockup indicator for low cache voltage then? It must be right.

Think I remember reading in thread, that if the PC totally locks/hangs and you have to power off button, its most likely cache/uncore/ring bus thats crashing.

CPU input voltage also applies to cache/ring bus/uncore right?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vixo90*
> 
> When overclocking cache/ring bus/uncore, does a total lockup of system (gotta hit power button) and then when rebooting I get error 124. My system never locks when clocking core multiplier, always BSOD101/124 instantly after crash.
> 
> Is the total system lockup indicator for low cache voltage then? It must be right.
> 
> Think I remember reading in thread, that if the PC totally locks/hangs and you have to power off button, its most likely cache/uncore/ring bus thats crashing.
> 
> CPU input voltage also applies to cache/ring bus/uncore right?


I did a test a while back where I purposefully used too low cache voltage, and during that test I found that the computer constantly locked up. Often times it required a hard reboot button. It's not totally bulletproof, as instability testing (not testing for stability, I mean testing instability and behaviors that are associated with different types of instabilities) are very fickle depending on the load (yes, Bsod codes even varied from stress test to stress test) and other factors. But I think there is enough there to say that an unstable cache tends to cause lockups. It does jive with what some other guy thought as well when he went around his tweaking.

I think input voltage applies to every voltage relating to the CPU, from core to ring bus.


----------



## Vixo90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I did a test a while back where I purposefully used too low cache voltage, and during that test I found that the computer constantly locked up. Often times it required a hard reboot button. It's not totally bulletproof, as instability testing (not testing for stability, I mean testing instability and behaviors that are associated with different types of instabilities) are very fickle depending on the load (yes, Bsod codes even varied from stress test to stress test) and other factors. But I think there is enough there to say that an unstable cache tends to cause lockups. It does jive with what some other guy thought as well when he went around his tweaking.
> 
> I think input voltage applies to every voltage relating to the CPU, from core to ring bus.


Ah ok. Thanks. That sounds correct. I think I'm gonna test if to low input voltage can crash my cache (making PC freeze) Atm I'm using 0.6v higher input voltage than vcore (1.270 vcore and 1.870 cpu input v)

One more question: I have pretty much understanding of all the options in BIOS now (that are OC related) - except one!

Under the vcore voltage and cache voltage, theres a slider and value (on auto) that says:

"Vcore voltage additional offset: auto"

Description says: "Configure the dynamic CPU voltage added to the CPU"

It's the same under cache voltage.

Cant find any pic on it but it looks like this (the 3 top options, the one I dont understand is the third one from top "CPU cache voltage offset")
http://i173.photobucket.com/albums/w78/MacClipper/Asrock/Z87%20Extreme4/UEFI_PwrSavingMode_zps40ea06a0.jpg~original

But for cpu core voltage, not cache.

I tried putting +0.005 and it gave me 1.275v (instead of 1.270v) is it that simple? I dont even understand why the option is there if its like that. Basically one more slider/setting for the voltage? :s

EDIT: found 3 pictures that makes what I mean more clear:
http://cdn.overclock.net/7/7a/7ab8606c_cgBYVng.jpeg
http://www.kitguru.net/wp-content/uploads/2013/11/bios-oc-2.jpg
http://cdn.overclock.net/6/66/660b02a9_vBYtsLD.jpeg

The values they have set 0.001 into. Why? It gives them 0.001 more voltage? Why not set the other one to 0.001 instead (from 1.310 to 1.311?) is it because "auto" can cause problems?


----------



## maynard14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackNaylorPE*
> 
> These are the exact steps in the Asus BIOS that I used in my minimalist "Quick and Dirty" approach. I was only interested in application performance under every day use so I went with "Adaptive". Most start with "Manual" for the CPU and Cache voltage control. If you are using later Prime95s or anything else which makes heavy use of AVX, you will wanna be on manual as adaptive adds 0.130 volts to my Vcores when it sees AVX instructions. As always watch temps and voltages during any testing
> 
> If ya see 45/42/42/2400 That's my shorthand for 45 multiplier / 45 max cache / 45 min cache / 2400 RAM speed
> 
> 1. Let's start with
> 
> EXTREME TWEAKER MENU
> 
> AI Overclock Tuner - Auto
> Asus Multicore Enhancement - Auto
> CPU Core Ratio - Sync All Cores
> 1-Core Ratio Limit - 44
> 2-Core Ratio Limit - 44
> 3-Core Ratio Limit - 44
> 4-Core Ratio Limit - 44
> Minimum CPU Cache Ratio - Auto (You could pick a low number here if ya have problems but do one below 1st)
> Maximum CPU Cache Ratio - Auto (You could pick a low number like 30 here if ya have problems)
> 
> _Scroll Down_
> 
> Fully Manual Mode - Disabled
> CPU Core Voltage - Adaptive (Use manual if preferred)
> Additional Turbo Mode Core Voltage - 1.25
> CPU Cache Voltage - Adaptive (Use manual if preferred)
> Additional Turbo Mode Cache Voltage - 1.25
> 
> _Scroll Down_
> 
> Eventual CPU Input Voltage - 1.9 (This will be more than ya need most times, can come back when ya have the highest cache / RAM setting ya wanna use and lower it.
> DRAM Voltage - Auto
> 
> 2. If it works, try dropping Core Voltage until it's not stable and them move back up to last stable setting; if it doesn't keep increasing core voltage until it's stable.
> 
> 3. Try upping cache ratio (Auto = 39) ..... many are totally uninterested in cache so can ignore this if ya confident none of ya apps will benefit from it
> 
> Minimum CPU Cache Ratio - 41
> Maximum CPU Cache Ratio - 41
> 
> Follow above steps but adjusting Cache Voltage as above
> 
> 4. Try 42 and go thru the steps.... then 43......until ya match CPU multiplier. If 44 cache works, then you almost done here. If ya RAM has a XMP profile, now's the time to give it a shot
> 
> AI Overclock Tuner - XMP
> 
> May have to raise DRAM voltage here. First one I tried was 1.700 and it worked .... I haven't had time to try at lower voltages.
> 
> 5. Rinse and repeat at 45 CPU Multiplier or go back to 43 if ya had issues.
> 
> For testing I used the RoG Real Bench Benchmark which takes about 8 minutes..... It does throw some AVX instructions during the Open CL an MultiTask sessions but not so as to overheat CPU (Your mileage may vary). I found if I passed the 8 minutes benchmark I was very close to a final OC and I used just this to work my way up thru the various cache ratios and thru reaching my XMP RAM speed. At that point I ran the RoG Real Bench Strees test with 16GB of RAM for 2 hours followed by an overnight test (8 hours) on Intel ETU.
> 
> Is this the best approach ? I'd say far from it..... I haven't spent the hours that many others here have and they could provide much more detailed info when ya get close to ya final settings. But this is fast, getting you through the various cache settings and early CPU voltages quite quickly with only long series of stress testing at the end of each multiplier.
> 
> I was able to knock my input voltage down to 1.88 at 45/45/45/2400 .... I didn't bother with 44 and below as I will never use those. Was able to get down to 2.04 at 46/46/46/2400 and 2.02 w. 46/43/43/2400
> 
> Be aware that Asus has acknowledges a BIOS related big where the time clock freezes. This happens often if you get lotte BSODs in the course of stress testing.
> 
> Put a copy of your BIOS in the HD / SSD / USB of your computer.... it should be appropriately named as per Asu web site. If ya use USB can use flashback method.
> 
> http://event.asus.com/2012/mb/USB_BIOS_Flashback_GUIDE/
> 
> For example the Maximus VI Formula is M6F.CAP .... Maximus VI Hero is M6H.CAP
> 
> I use EZ-Flash (Tools Menu in BIOS)
> 
> After reloading the BIOS, you have to rest CMOS to clear the MEI.
> 
> re-enter your settings again and you all set


Hi bro i did what you advice me to do

AI Overclock Tuner - Auto
Asus Multicore Enhancement - Auto
CPU Core Ratio - Sync All Cores
1-Core Ratio Limit - 44
2-Core Ratio Limit - 44
3-Core Ratio Limit - 44
4-Core Ratio Limit - 44
Minimum CPU Cache Ratio - Auto (You could pick a low number here if ya have problems but do one below 1st)
Maximum CPU Cache Ratio - Auto (You could pick a low number like 30 here if ya have problems)

_Scroll Down_

Fully Manual Mode - Disabled
CPU Core Voltage - Adaptive (Use manual if preferred)
Additional Turbo Mode Core Voltage - 1.25
CPU Cache Voltage - Adaptive (Use manual if preferred)
Additional Turbo Mode Cache Voltage - 1.25

_Scroll Down_

Eventual CPU Input Voltage - 1.9 (This will be more than ya need most times, can come back when ya have the highest cache / RAM setting ya wanna use and lower it.
DRAM Voltage - Auto

my problem is its not stable, it will bsod while playing crysis 3 even in 1.27 volts on 4.4ghz

and i dont have an option for the Additional Turbo Mode Core Voltage

should i screen shot my bios ? im using maximus vii hero board


----------



## maynard14

i think my chip is crap too. haha for 4.3 ghz im at 1.25 vcore... everythings on auto. my temp max load using x264 is 74 it passes 1 full loop... still need some alot of experimenting and time. hope atleast 4.5ghz i can achieve even with 1.35 volts. hope temp will not be a issue


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunderman456*
> 
> Hi Folks;
> 
> By endless Stress Testing/Benching, I have proven that in upping VCore and if required in tandem with VCCIN you can reach previously unattainable overclocks on the GPU.
> 
> Please refer to the last two pages of "The Hawaiian Heat Wave" Build Log (in sig) for irrefutable proof!


Heya; I think you're just mixing up variables here

At stock CPU, your GPU will probably do the same core/memory clocks. It just couldn't because your system was unstable(?)


----------



## JackNaylorPE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maynard14*
> 
> Hi bro i did what you advice me to do
> 
> 1. my problem is its not stable, it will bsod while playing crysis 3 even in 1.27 volts on 4.4ghz
> 
> 2. and i dont have an option for the Additional Turbo Mode Core Voltage
> 
> 3. should i screen shot my bios ? im using maximus vii hero board


1. Well every chip is different. There's no shortcut where you type in someone else's number sand voila everything works. My numbers should serve as a "ballpark estimate". You have to start low and work your way up. I started with CPU Multiplier of 42, then 43, then 44 ..... to 46 I always started with cache on Auto and only if that worked did I move up to to 42, 43 etc

a) Use 42 Multiplier, Auto Cache / Auto DRAMto start with 1.9 Eventual Input Voltage .... run RoG Real Bench Benchmark test and if passes, run the Stress test with the amount of RAM you have for 2 hours.

b) If you fail, up the CPU voltage 0.025 and try again until you are stable with a certain CPU voltage

c) Only then think about cache. Some peeps don't ever bother with raising cache.....doesn't affect gaming and most other things so you can ignore it if you want to. If you want to bring cache up, after afailure, increase the cache voltage and test as above, boosting it in similar increments till you are stable. Then finally use XMP or whatever RAM speed you want. At this point you can try and decrease voltages to "fine tune" and decrease heat .... I have no idea which order is best but I did VCCIN, then cache, then VID.

2. That option doesn't appear until you select Adaptive Mode for CPU Cache voltage

3. See pics below






I would suggest right clicking on each of those settings so that they will appear on the favorites page. Then you don't have to go looking for them


----------



## Gunderman456

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Heya; I think you're just mixing up variables here
> 
> At stock CPU, your GPU will probably do the same core/memory clocks. It just couldn't because your system was unstable(?)


Hi Cyro999, I do have to give you credit for your assistance and encouragement throughout.

Unstable, and you were there really every step of the way, I don't think so. At least not in regular computer use, surfing the net, watching videos, benching with Heaven, Valley, 3DMark and playing games such as Borderlands 2, MetroLL and BF4. No instability in any of this with VCore @ 1.34 and VCCIN @ 1.9v. I also would have to say that the GPU was stable at 1180MHz Core and 1360MHz Memory in all these scenarios as well.

Only trouble is, MetroLL Bench would lock up the computer and always at the massive explosion scene. Was that because the CPU/GPUs were unstable or something else like the GPU was not getting that extra juice to power through that scene.

To test for this, I ran the GPU overclocked at 1180MHz Core and the Memory Clock at 1250MHz (stock), and the bench had no trouble then. So if it was CPU instability, it should have caused MetroLL Bench to crash.

But when I upped the VCore to 1.345 and VCCIN to 1.9v since I had used VCCIN @ 1.85v (and one would not work without the other), now I could push the Memory Core to 1360MHz, when it was not even stable at 1300MHz with the MetroLL Bench.

I encourage anyone that considers his computer stable to try and nudge his VCore/VCCIN up a bit and see if he can now get more overclocking done on his GPU(s) to see if we can duplicate my findings. The bigger the pool, the better we can determine if there is a correlation here.


----------



## phazer11

So interesting tidbit. I decided to try offset voltage on a wild hair since I'm about at wit's end for this darn thing. I'm able to use +.0.065 Offset (Offset not Adaptive in UEFI) to both boot into Windows and run several loops of x264 @ 1.264v Vcore (on all cores no fluctuations) at 4.4GHz with 4.2GHz Cache @1.25v under load, as opposed to the 1.328v Vcore under load I need to set to get x264 stable when using manual voltage and 1.3v Core and 1.25v Cache voltages respectively in UEFI. However, just like adaptive when I try something like RealBench or Prime 95 27.9 Custom 1344 FFT's the voltage will spike up to 1.4v Vccore. If I lower the offset enough to keep the voltages down to a normal level ~1.312-1.328v (+0.05 Offset) I can't boot into the OS. Ideas?

Really, really odd that offset (which is acting just like adaptive) is giving me stable x264 @1.264v Core and 1.25v Cache where it takes 1.328v (at least) Core and 1.25-1.275v at manual (all voltages measured in HWInfo while under load) it boggles the mind.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunderman456*
> 
> Hi Cyro999, I do have to give you credit for your assistance and encouragement throughout.
> 
> Unstable, and you were there really every step of the way, I don't think so. At least not in regular computer use, surfing the net, watching videos, benching with Heaven, Valley, 3DMark and playing games such as Borderlands 2, MetroLL and BF4. No instability in any of this with VCore @ 1.34 and VCCIN @ 1.9v. I also would have to say that the GPU was stable at 1180MHz Core and 1360MHz Memory in all these scenarios as well.
> 
> Only trouble is, MetroLL Bench would lock up the computer and always at the massive explosion scene. Was that because the CPU/GPUs were unstable or something else like the GPU was not getting that extra juice to power through that scene.
> 
> To test for this, I ran the GPU overclocked at 1180MHz Core and the Memory Clock at 1250MHz (stock), and the bench had no trouble then. So if it was CPU instability, it should have caused MetroLL Bench to crash.
> 
> But when I upped the VCore to 1.345 and VCCIN to 1.9v since I had used VCCIN @ 1.85v (and one would not work without the other), now I could push the Memory Core to 1360MHz, when it was not even stable at 1300MHz with the MetroLL Bench.
> 
> I encourage anyone that considers his computer stable to try and nudge his VCore/VCCIN up a bit and see if he can now get more overclocking done on his GPU(s) to see if we can duplicate my findings. The bigger the pool, the better we can determine if there is a correlation here.


Likewise i would encourage you to reset CPU to stock settings and see if your GPU overclocks fail.

If they don't fail at stock or the OC using extra voltage, but they fail at the OC that wasn't using extra voltage, then you have a problem caused by CPU OC not being "fully" stable. I'd put money on that being your issue~

You need to be quite careful and give them some room if you're using lighter tests like bf4 or x264, as opposed to some harder checks like prime27.9 custom using fft 1344-1344. Haswell's not great for throwing on the hottest or most power demanding tests, but there's still stuff more demanding than bf4/x264 which will ask for more vcore, and you can often be "stable" without being quite there, really


----------



## Gunderman456

Yes it seems that Offset is acting like Adaptive Mode in your case.

Just stick to Manual Mode even though you initially require more volts to be stable you know it won't shoot up to 1.4v+ either since your CPU appears to be demanding more then the set Offset can provide anyway.


----------



## phazer11

Yeah, ok but I'm still trying to figure out how in the world I can run at least 24 loops of x264 with offset making the vcore 1.264v under load when I can barely pull the same off when I set the voltage to manual 1.3v (1.328v under load). It really makes no sense. It's even repeatable, I've done it three times already and consistently if I run the x264 v2 benchmark the voltage does go above 1.264v; it only goes higher when using something like RealBench or Prime 95 (which is expected from adaptive).


----------



## Gunderman456

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Likewise i would encourage you to reset CPU to stock settings and see if your GPU overclocks fail.
> 
> If they don't fail at stock or the OC using extra voltage, but they fail at the OC that wasn't using extra voltage, then you have a problem caused by CPU OC not being "fully" stable. I'd put money on that being your issue~
> 
> You need to be quite careful and give them some room if you're using lighter tests like bf4 or x264, as opposed to some harder checks like prime27.9 custom using fft 1344-1344. Haswell's not great for throwing on the hottest or most power demanding tests, but there's still stuff more demanding than bf4/x264 which will ask for more vcore, and you can often be "stable" without being quite there, really


Cool, I will run CPU at Stock and see if I get a failure with the Overclocked GPUs. If the overclocks on the GPUs fail, then that would suggest that it was not due to CPU instability but that the extra overclocks on the GPUs were successful due to contributing factors related to a minute, albeit a more aggressive overclock on the CPU in order to maximize GPU overclocks. My theory may sprout legs yet!

I will make results available here and in my Hawaiian Build Log (in sig).

*@phazer11*, are you running the latest Asus Bios. On my Asus Maximus VI Gene, the latest Bios (from March 2014) has completely eliminated Adaptive/Manual/Offset modes per say. I guess the whole thing may have been more trouble than it's worth. Now you can only set it like what manual mode use to be ie; 1.32v.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11*
> 
> Yeah, ok but I'm still trying to figure out how in the world I can run at least 24 loops of x264 with offset making the vcore 1.264v under load when I can barely pull the same off when I set the voltage to manual 1.3v (1.328v under load). It really makes no sense. It's even repeatable, I've done it three times already and consistently if I run the x264 v2 benchmark the voltage does go above 1.264v; it only goes higher when using something like RealBench or Prime 95 (which is expected from adaptive).


My bet would be on the sensor simply not being accurate

Sometimes these things are just way more simple than they look. If it's unstable at a given vcore and you don't change any other settings aside from vcore.. it'll be unstable with less.


----------



## phazer11

I might believe that the CPU sensor was giving me a wrong reading for voltage. However, that wouldn't explain how all of the different temperature sensors (on CPU, motherboard, etc.) are telling me that the temperatures are 10-15C lower when the voltage is at 1.264v under load than when the sensor says it's at 1.328v under load (both in x264) in HWInfo and RealTemp.

Edit: To answer Gunderman

Yes I'm using the Maximus VI Hero's latest stable UEFI 1402 (as opposed to the 1504 beta).

Edit 2: I just tried adaptive and it's giving me more usual temperatures when I set additional turbo voltage to 1.264v it's coming out @ 1.296v in RealBench and x264. Prime 95 27.9 Custom 1344 is still giving 1.4-1.41v so I immediately stop it.


----------



## angelotti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11*
> 
> ...However, just like adaptive when I try something like RealBench or Prime 95 27.9 Custom 1344 FFT's the voltage will spike up to 1.4v Vccore. If I lower the offset enough to keep the voltages down to a normal level ~1.312-1.328v (+0.05 Offset) I can't boot into the OS. Ideas?...


The only instruction that the CPU obeys absolutely (when it comes to voltages) is the manual VID, which many boards call vcore (which is why part of your post might seem wrong : _"as opposed to the 1.328v Vcore under load I need to set to get x264 stable when using manual voltage and 1.3v Core and 1.25v Cache voltages respectively in UEFI"_ where the latter 'core' you mention is actually VID). It isn't actually vcore, the actual core voltage is determined by the IVR and the cpu (haswell's) *does not* report this voltage (vcore) to the board (according to some of the 'hardware monitoring' developers and at least one ASUS rep). The vcore that the MB's report (the ones that do..) *is determined, not read*. Asrock didn't even bothered with it, except maybe on their 'OC Formula' series. So what you set in the bios is VID, and haswell has been programmed to use a very specific amount of *extra voltage* (which differs from one multiplier to the next (frequency) and perhaps from one cpu to the next) when it detects AVX load. The only way to prevent this is to set the voltage mode to manual/override.

Offset is just an 'adaptive' mode, where (the cpu) instead of relying on it's internal tables for voltages (at different frequencies), it uses what you ask it to use: the 'offset', and only when the frequency reaches stock max freq (3.4GHz for i5 and 3.5GHz for i7). It will not, however, ignore the other programmed instructions (like *AVX extra voltage*).

The reason 'adaptive' mode does not work on it's own (at higher than 4.0GHz), with '*auto*' voltage but only with an manually inputted voltage, is because the the 'vcore' jumps (needed from one multiplier to the next) programmed into the cpu tables, either:
1) are only present for frequencies up to 3.8GHz for i5 and 3.9GHz for i7 -- in which case it works (you don't need to make any modifications)
or
2) are there for higher frequencies, but they are too small
I think it's the former.


----------



## phazer11

So you're saying that it doesn't matter at all what my sensors are telling me, they're all wrong and even though the sensor readings from both software makers (HWInfo for instance) and ASUS's own motherboard software (reinstalled it just to check it was reading the same voltages) are telling me that

Here's what they look like in HWInfor when I have set the UEFI CPU mode to Adaptive with +0.0 Offset and 1.264v Additional Turbo Voltage

CPU #0 VID: 1.266v

CPU #1 VID: 1.266v

CPU #2 VID: 1.265v

CPU #3 VID: 1.267v

Vcore0: 1.296v

Vcore1: 1.296v

Vcore2: 1.296v

Vcore3: 1.296v

For comparison here's what they look like in HWInfo when I have the UEFI set to Manual Mode 1.3v

CPU #0 VID: 1.300v

CPU #1 VID: 1.300v

CPU #2 VID: 1.298v

CPU #3 VID: 1.299v

Vcore0: 1.328v

Vcore1: 1.328v

Vcore2: 1.328v (this one occasionally jumps to 1.244v for a second or less)

Vcore3: 1.328v

(ASUS's AISuite confirms the voltage readings)

Yet, when I have it set to Adaptive or Offset (Adaptive with only Offset enabled without Additional Turbo Voltage) the Vcore readings are at the ones I stated above (the first set) and are stable as well as cooler.

It's wrong? It's measuring something. Oh and I suppose you'll tell me now that the temperature sensors are never right either lol. I do however understand the predetermined factors. Below 1.28v under load (~1.264v in UEFI at Manual) the voltage increases by 0.016v Vcore under load; above that threshold say 1.8v in UEFI it increases by 0.032v at least for my CPU under manual voltage.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Below 1.28v (in UEFI) the voltage increases by 0.016v Vcore under load; above that threshold (say 1.296v) it increases by 0.032v at least for my CPU under manual voltage.


It always increases by the same amount, at least with the same voltage mode - the sensors only predict approximately where it ends up. For example 1.295 and 1.305 both give me 1.32 on my sensor, yet it's still 0.01 higher.


----------



## angelotti

...


----------



## phazer11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> It always increases by the same amount, at least with the same voltage mode - the sensors only predict approximately where it ends up. For example 1.295 and 1.305 both give me 1.32 on my sensor, yet it's still 0.01 higher.


Not on mine. As I said if I have 1.264v set manually in the UEFI it'll go up to 1.28v Vcore under load (a predetermined 0.016v increase) according to the monitoring programs. Anything higher than that (still under manual mode) goes up in increases of 0.032v Vcore in HWInfo.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angelotti*
> 
> In other words, it's normal for a cpu to yield the *same temps* at 3.9GHz (for example) whether at *1.1V or 1.25V* if the load is the same (preferably non-synthetic).


No it isn't, at least not on my end. That'd translate from my experience with my own chip and different voltages for the same frequency about 10-15C difference in temps under x264. Your logic is not there.


----------



## BoredErica

My Facebook lit up with a bunch of people excited to see Devil's Canyon OC'ed to like 5.5ghz on air or something. It boggles my mind how people fall for this. They did the same thing with Haswell.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> My Facebook lit up with a bunch of people excited to see Devil's Canyon OC'ed to like 5.5ghz on air or something. It boggles my mind how people fall for this. They did the same thing with Haswell.


The actual chips normal ppl can buy are going to be just the same overclocking lottery.

Only exception being that raising vcore on the leaky chips wont require delid.

I wish it werent true though.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Not on mine. As I said if I have 1.264v set manually in the UEFI it'll go up to 1.28v Vcore under load (a predetermined 0.016v increase) according to the monitoring programs. Anything higher than that (still under manual mode) goes up in increases of 0.032v Vcore in HWInfo.


Yes. Those sensors that tell you it's going from 1.264 to 1.28 or 1.28 to 1.32 for example can only tell you 1.264 or 1.32 for example. Even then, they can't tell you if your chip is at 1.31 or 1.32v - they're wildly approximating the actual voltage because they're not told that. They just know that it is somewhere in the general area of that voltage.
Quote:


> For example 1.295 and 1.305 both give me 1.32 on my sensor, yet it's still 0.01 higher.


Angelotti:
Quote:


> In other words, it's normal for a cpu to yield the same temps at 3.9GHz (for example) whether at 1.1V or 1.25V if the load is the same (preferably non-synthetic).


At the same load, like same test encoding as fast as possible, you'd expect power usage to be approximately 29% higher on the 1.25vcore chip.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> My Facebook lit up with a bunch of people excited to see Devil's Canyon OC'ed to like 5.5ghz on air or something. It boggles my mind how people fall for this. They did the same thing with Haswell.


Honestly i'm not really friends with anyone who is both not knowledgeable about tech/OC, who also wouldn't take my opinion on matters like this if they knew i was way more educated than them on say haswell overclocking (if i'd read maybe 12.5k posts in this thread alone, and they only read a tomshardware article about the chips OC-ing, for example)

Oops, double post instead of edit


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> My Facebook lit up with a bunch of people excited to see Devil's Canyon OC'ed to like 5.5ghz on air or something. It boggles my mind how people fall for this. They did the same thing with Haswell.


they used water cooling but put the rad in dry ice


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> they used water cooling but put the rad in dry ice


"4790k overclocked to 5.5ghz on air, to 6.3ghz with LN2".

Says air here.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Honestly i'm not really friends with anyone who is both not knowledgeable about tech/OC, who also wouldn't take my opinion on matters like this if they knew i was way more educated than them on say haswell overclocking (if i'd read maybe 12.5k posts in this thread alone, and they only read a tomshardware article about the chips OC-ing, for example)
> 
> Oops, double post instead of edit


I liked MaximumPC and Kitguru on FB so I see their stuff.


----------



## phazer11

I still don't care if the sensor is wildly guessing, in order to get the same variance and Vcore readings as what I got in adaptive mode I need to set manual voltage to 1.238 (the VID's are obviously going to be different) and instead of happily doing 24 loops of x264 it doesn't even finish 1. So other than the obvious difference (the VID which is higher) why do the different modes give different results when the Vcore sensors are reading the same. Even if the Vcore reading are only a range it should still be similar if it's reading the same voltage with the same fluctuations i.e no fluctuations.

@Darkwizzie but I bet they didn't film the guy standing and feeding chunks of dry ice by the air intakes did they?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11*
> 
> @Darkwizzie but I bet they didn't film the guy standing and feeding chunks of dry ice by the air intakes did they?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11*
> 
> I still don't care if the sensor is wildly guessing, in order to get the same variance and Vcore readings as what I got in adaptive mode I need to set manual voltage to 1.238 (the VID's are obviously going to be different) and instead of happily doing 24 loops of x264 it doesn't even finish 1. So other than the obvious difference (the VID which is higher) why do the different modes give different results when the Vcore sensors are reading the same. Even if the Vcore reading are only a range it should still be similar if it's reading the same voltage with the same fluctuations i.e no fluctuations.
> 
> @Darkwizzie
> but I bet they didn't film the guy standing and feeding chunks of dry ice by the air intakes did they?


Well, i'm not sure what's going on here, i can only say that the voltage modes are quite different and i doubt you can use adaptive to make a very significant difference to load temps at a given level of stability, unless Manual is broken for some probably fixable reason


----------



## Gunderman456

So in posting my findings in which upping VCore, and if required in tandem with VCCIN, one could potentially reach previously unattainable overclocks on the GPU(s), some have suggested that this phenomenon was due to an existing instability with the CPU overclocks and upping the VCore/VCCIN voltages resulted in certain stability which subsequently allowed successful completion of the MetroLL benches. (For more background, please refer to the last two pages of "The Hawaiian Heat Wave" Build Log in sig.)

In order to rule out the CPU instability theory, Cyro999 suggested that I run the CPU at stock while maintaining the overclocks on the GPUs.

Should the testing fail, then that would suggest that it was not due to CPU instability but that the maximized overclocks on the GPUs were successful due to contributing factors related to a minute, albeit a more aggressive overclock on the CPU.

Stability/Bench Test #1 => PASS

*MetroLL - 3 Runs - CPU Stock - GPU VCore 1180MHz - Memory Clock 1360MHz - Core Voltage 100% - Power Limit +50% - Aux Voltage 100% - Desktop*

*MetroLL - 3 Runs - CPU Stock - GPU VCore 1180MHz - Memory Clock 1360MHz - Core Voltage 100% - Power Limit +50% - Aux Voltage 100% - Benchmark*


Stability/Bench Test #2 => PASS

Ave 68.00 - Min 13.15 - Max 144.20

Stability/Bench Test #3 => FAIL

The Bench failed on the 1st run.

With this test, it seems that my theory may have sprouted legs!

I encourage anyone that considers his computer stable to try and nudge his VCore/VCCIN up a bit and see if they can now get more overclocking done on the GPU(s). It would be nice to see if we can duplicate my findings. The bigger the pool, the better we can determine if there is a correlation here.


----------



## phazer11

Well I'm currently doing a series of x264 encodes to try and figure out what kind of funkery is going on.

I passed 5 loops of x264 with the following settings. (Based on HWInfo Readings)

UEFI CPU mode set to Adaptive with +0.0 Offset and 1.264v Additional Turbo Voltage

CPU #0 VID: 1.266v

CPU #1 VID: 1.266v

CPU #2 VID: 1.265v

CPU #3 VID: 1.267v

Vcore0: 1.296v

Vcore1: 1.296v

Vcore2: 1.296v

Vcore3: 1.296v

I'm currently running 5 loops of x264 using the following

UEFI CPU mode set to Manual Mode at 1.64v

CPU #0 VID: 1.266v

CPU #1 VID: 1.266v

CPU #2 VID: 1.266v

CPU #3 VID: 1.267v

Vcore0: 1.296v

Vcore1: 1.296v

Vcore2: 1.296v

Vcore3: 1.296v

Whether that passes 5 loops or not, I will then do another 5 loops using the following (when that last run finishes either crashing or passing the loops)

UEFI CPU mode set to Offset with +0.065v (which if HWInfo was reading right passed 24 loops of x264 with readings like)

CPU #0 VID: X.XXXv*

CPU #1 VID: X.XXXv*

CPU #2 VID: X.XXXv*

CPU #3 VID: X.XXXv*

Vcore0: 1.264v

Vcore1: 1.264v

Vcore2: 1.264v

Vcore3: 1.264v

X.XXXv* denotes I am not in a mood to search through the HWInfo log (which is a pain in the um... but) and I can't find the text file I saved on this computer that had the VID readings I recorded (multiple ones) while the test was running

So far though I have measured a 0.05 FPS drop in the speed of the x264 loops going from adaptive to manual; 3 of which have completed of the 5, so far the 3 that have passed were all at 3.73 FPS exactly. In comparison the adaptive loops were at 3.78 FPS with the third being 3.79 FPS. This doesn't necessarily mean anything since I believe the FPS displayed at the end is the frame rate it was getting at the time of finishing the last frame. So that's all within the Margin of Error.

Edit: The manual mode loops just crashed halfway into the fourth loop (BSOD x124 WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR), switching to offset now.

Oddly enough though it looked like the manual mode was 3-4C hotter again MoE but weird.

Edit 2: Loop one of the Offset just finished so far the reading are the following and boy are they weird.

UEFI CPU mode set to Offset Mode + 0.065v

CPU #0 VID: 1.242v

CPU #1 VID: 1.237v

CPU #2 VID: 1.241v

CPU #3 VID: 1.238v

Vcore0: 1.264v

Vcore1: 1.264v

Vcore2: 1.264v

Vcore3: 1.264v

Some oddities I've noticed so far and if I had to take a stab at why it's stable at 1.64 Vcore (with those VIDs) is because the reading HWInfo is giving me is saying that Vcore1 and Vcore3 have stayed at and haven't gone above 1.264v but that while Vcore1 and Vcore2 stay at 1.264v 99% of the time the have some spikes (which I'm guessing manual can't compensate for). Vcore1 has spiked to 1.296v at least once and I haven't noticed it change from 1.264v. Vcore2 has spiked to 1.312v (didn't see it) and I've seen it go to 1.28v a few times for a second or less before going back down to 1.264v)


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunderman456*
> 
> So in posting my findings in which upping VCore, and if required in tandem with VCCIN, one could potentially reach previously unattainable overclocks on the GPU(s), some have suggested that this phenomenon was due to an existing instability with the CPU overclocks and upping the VCore/VCCIN voltages resulted in certain stability which subsequently allowed successful completion of the MetroLL benches. (For more background, please refer to the last two pages of "The Hawaiian Heat Wave" Build Log in sig.)
> 
> In order to rule out the CPU instability theory, Cyro999 suggested that I run the CPU at stock while maintaining the overclocks on the GPUs.
> 
> Should the testing fail, then that would suggest that it was not due to CPU instability but that the maximized overclocks on the GPUs were successful due to contributing factors related to a minute, albeit a more aggressive overclock on the CPU.
> 
> Stability/Bench Test #1 => PASS
> 
> *MetroLL - 3 Runs - CPU Stock - GPU VCore 1180MHz - Memory Clock 1360MHz - Core Voltage 100% - Power Limit +50% - Aux Voltage 100% - Desktop*
> 
> *MetroLL - 3 Runs - CPU Stock - GPU VCore 1180MHz - Memory Clock 1360MHz - Core Voltage 100% - Power Limit +50% - Aux Voltage 100% - Benchmark*
> 
> 
> Stability/Bench Test #2 => PASS
> 
> Ave 68.00 - Min 13.15 - Max 144.20
> 
> Stability/Bench Test #3 => FAIL
> 
> The Bench failed on the 1st run.
> 
> With this test, it seems that my theory may have sprouted legs!
> 
> I encourage anyone that considers his computer stable to try and nudge his VCore/VCCIN up a bit and see if they can now get more overclocking done on the GPU(s). It would be nice to see if we can duplicate my findings. The bigger the pool, the better we can determine if there is a correlation here.


It just doesn't make any sense to me, the two systems are pretty much completely disconnected. My mind still goes to "your gpu just isnt stable enough to pass it 100% of the time" when you get a single failure, by instinct


----------



## phazer11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> It just doesn't make any sense to me, the two systems are pretty much completely disconnected. My mind still goes to "your gpu just isnt stable enough to pass it 100% of the time" when you get a single failure, by instinct


In regards to Gunderman's problem I've noticed while going through several of the ASUS guides that a fair few of the settings are tied into PCIE regulation either through voltage or speed, but have yet to mess with them et, they're currently set to auto. Might be worth a look.

Also updated my above post. The offset mode x264 loops are now starting the 4th loop. The FPS's so far are 3.76 on the first two with 3.75 on the third. By this point, I'm fairly confident (even if I wasn't before) that the offset will pass all 5 loops and am going down to eat dinner so I'll expect it to still be up.


----------



## maynard14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackNaylorPE*
> 
> 1. Well every chip is different. There's no shortcut where you type in someone else's number sand voila everything works. My numbers should serve as a "ballpark estimate". You have to start low and work your way up. I started with CPU Multiplier of 42, then 43, then 44 ..... to 46 I always started with cache on Auto and only if that worked did I move up to to 42, 43 etc
> 
> a) Use 42 Multiplier, Auto Cache / Auto DRAMto start with 1.9 Eventual Input Voltage .... run RoG Real Bench Benchmark test and if passes, run the Stress test with the amount of RAM you have for 2 hours.
> 
> b) If you fail, up the CPU voltage 0.025 and try again until you are stable with a certain CPU voltage
> 
> c) Only then think about cache. Some peeps don't ever bother with raising cache.....doesn't affect gaming and most other things so you can ignore it if you want to. If you want to bring cache up, after afailure, increase the cache voltage and test as above, boosting it in similar increments till you are stable. Then finally use XMP or whatever RAM speed you want. At this point you can try and decrease voltages to "fine tune" and decrease heat .... I have no idea which order is best but I did VCCIN, then cache, then VID.
> 
> 2. That option doesn't appear until you select Adaptive Mode for CPU Cache voltage
> 
> 3. See pics below
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would suggest right clicking on each of those settings so that they will appear on the favorites page. Then you don't have to go looking for them


thank you ill try later again









ill post back


----------



## Gunderman456

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> It just doesn't make any sense to me, the two systems are pretty much completely disconnected. My mind still goes to "your gpu just isnt stable enough to pass it 100% of the time" when you get a single failure, by instinct


By instinct yes, but if you look at page 35 of my build log the GPU overclocks passed a combined 27 runs on MetroLL without fail, so it can't be GPU instability either.

I've initially suggested (page 35 post #342, Hawaiian build log), as phazer11 also suspects, more volts going to the CPU may be an advantage to the PCI-e lanes. If you think of it that way, it all starts to make sense.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunderman456*
> 
> By instinct yes, but if you look at page 35 of my build log the GPU overclocks passed a combined 27 runs on MetroLL without fail, so it can't be GPU instability either.
> 
> I've initially suggested (page 35 post #342, Hawaiian build log), as phazer11 also suspects, more volts going to the CPU may be an advantage to the PCI-e lanes. If you think of it that way, it all starts to make sense.


But the pci-e lanes don't get power from the IVR. With "enough" VRIN, and too much core voltage on CPU, The GPU should work at max capacity with whatever core/memory voltage it has


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> "4790k overclocked to 5.5ghz on air, to 6.3ghz with LN2".
> Says air here.
> 
> I liked MaximumPC and Kitguru on FB so I see their stuff.


----------



## Gunderman456

It was a suggestion. My brother in law is an electronic circuitry board engineer, I've already put the question to him.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> But the pci-e lanes don't get power from the IVR. With "enough" VRIN, and too much core voltage on CPU, The GPU should work at max capacity with whatever core/memory voltage it has


Are you sure about that. The graphics pcie comes from the processor, not the chipset, so I imagine it gets its power from the FIVR.

It does


----------



## phazer11

So, the Offset mode passed as well with the only change (from the last post about voltages) being a one time jump to 1.312v on Vcore0. So from initial tests it's looking like the reason I need such high voltages are because of spikes under load which is quite annoying since in order to deal with the spike which appear to max out at 1.312v and only occasionally I have to set the VID to 1.3v manual mode in UEFI which makes all of the Vcore voltages 1.328v under load, all the time. I'm going to try maxing out the CPU and DRAM voltage frequencies and see if that helps any. Inputting 1.28v for manual so it'll equal out to ~1.312v under load.

Also I just noticed how many people posting in this thread have ROG Z87 motherboards.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunderman456*
> 
> It was a suggestion. My brother in law is an electronic circuitry board engineer, I've already put the question to him.


It's just, the GPU core and GPU memory have their own power and voltage supplies. If it was not for the PCI-E power delivery, they would be completely isolated from the CPU in terms of power transfer - i'm not sure if that's 12v from the PSU, or if it's handled by the mobo somehow.

We end up saying really weird and far fetched stuff like "Hey, maybe your PSU's 12v droops when
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11*
> 
> So, the Offset mode passed as well with the only change (from the last post about voltages) being a one time jump to 1.312v on Vcore0. So from initial tests it's looking like the reason I need such high voltages are because of spikes under load which is quite annoying since in order to deal with the spike which appear to max out at 1.312v and only occasionally I have to set the VID to 1.3v manual mode in UEFI which makes all of the Vcore voltages 1.328v under load, all the time. I'm going to try maxing out the CPU and DRAM voltage frequencies and see if that helps any. Inputting 1.28v for manual so it'll equal out to ~1.312v under load.
> 
> Also I just noticed how many people posting in this thread have ROG Z87 motherboards.


1.28 for manual will be ~1.3 under load even if it says 1.312

While 1.28 manual = 1.3 under load, the offset could be providing say 1.315, with it still saying 1.312. That's where the confusion is, i think.

Not sure if it's ~+0.02 for Asus or not. It is for most people.


----------



## GeneO

The pcie 3.0 signaling power is handled by the processor fivr. The power to the gpu chip is delivered by the psu and motherboard and is 12v delivered to the gpu vrm.

In fact, if you look at the diagram I posted, the fivr can affect the pcie indirectly through the ring as well as directly..

So I think the answer is yes, VCCIN can affect the PCI-E stability.

-


----------



## phazer11

Not that I need it right now but which chart?


----------



## Gunderman456

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> Are you sure about that. The graphics pcie comes from the processor, not the chipset, so I imagine it gets its power from the FIVR.
> 
> It does


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> The pcie 3.0 signaling power is handled by the processor fivr. The power to the gpu chip is delivered by the psu and motherboard and is 12v delivered to the gpu vrm.
> 
> In fact, if you look at the diagram I posted, the fivr can affect the pcie indirectly through the ring as well as directly..
> 
> So I think the answer is yes, VCCIN can affect the PCI-E stability.
> 
> -


Good job, based on my results the correlation between CPU and VCCIN was too great to ignore visa-vi PCI-e stability.

Edit;

I have included this info in "The Hawaiian Heat Wave" Build Log (in sig), where the crux of the test results lay demonstrating this correlation!


----------



## JackNaylorPE

With regard to the recent Adaptive / Offset posts ..... running RoG Real Bench you will see different boosts depending upon which mode is running and the boosts are quite consistently between 0.100 and 0.130 on the Open CL portion......just 0.01 - 0.02 on others

With VID @ 1.318 and 45/45/45/XMP, Vcore Readings RoG RB
Image Ed. 1.328 (+ 0.010)
Encoding 1.328 (+ 0.010)
Open CL 1.424 (+0.106)
Multitask 1.328 (+ 0.010)

With VID @ 1.385 and 46/46/46/XMP, Vcore Readings RoG RB
Image Ed. 1.392 (+ 0.010)
Encoding 1.408 (+ 0.023)
Open CL 2 @ 1.488/ 2 @ 1.504 (0.103 - 0.119)
Multitask 1.408 (+ 0.023)


----------



## eyefive-4670k

I'm trying to OC my 4670K but the frequency keeps dropping back down to stock (3.4GHZ) after a while whilst stress testing. I've tried using 4.0GHZ at 1.2V and 3.8GHZ at stock volts (1.055V) but after a while (around 10 minutes), the frequency drops back down to 3.4GHZ. I've tried Windows power settings at balanced and at high performance and it makes no difference. The fact that it kept dropping down would make you think it's a temperature problem but despite maxing out at 70 degrees, it still drops so I doubt temps are involved. I've tried stress testing using OCCT and prime95 and it happens on both of them. Also, after it has dropped down once, it is impossible to raise it back to the OC speeds e.g. if I stop OCCT after it has dropped down and start it back up it won't go above stock speeds.

Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eyefive-4670k*
> 
> I'm trying to OC my 4670K but the frequency keeps dropping back down to stock (3.4GHZ) after a while whilst stress testing. I've tried using 4.0GHZ at 1.2V and 3.8GHZ at stock volts (1.055V) but after a while (around 10 minutes), the frequency drops back down to 3.4GHZ. I've tried Windows power settings at balanced and at high performance and it makes no difference. The fact that it kept dropping down would make you think it's a temperature problem but despite maxing out at 70 degrees, it still drops so I doubt temps are involved. I've tried stress testing using OCCT and prime95 and it happens on both of them. Also, after it has dropped down once, it is impossible to raise it back to the OC speeds e.g. if I stop OCCT after it has dropped down and start it back up it won't go above stock speeds.
> 
> Anyone have any ideas?


Maybe VRM's overheating (which seems unlikely?) or the power limits being hit. You can raise the CPU power limits in bios


----------



## phazer11

Are you using AISuite? If so it might be your AISuite being bugged out. If so try uninstalling it with Revo Uninstaller.

In other news... I still can't figure out why the heck I can't get the same results in manual mode that I can with Adaptive, I mean with adaptive I could get it stable with

UEFI CPU mode set to Adaptive with +0.0 Offset and 1.264v Additional Turbo Voltage

CPU #0 VID: 1.266v

CPU #1 VID: 1.266v

CPU #2 VID: 1.265v

CPU #3 VID: 1.267v

Vcore0: 1.296v

Vcore1: 1.296v

Vcore2: 1.296v

Vcore3: 1.296v

But with Manual Mode even increasing the voltage frequency to max which practically eliminates the spikes I'm not even able to do Manual with

UEFI CPU mode set to Manual 1.285v

CPU #0 VID: 1.286v

CPU #1 VID: 1.286v

CPU #2 VID: 1.286v

CPU #3 VID: 1.287v

Vcore0: 1.312v

Vcore1: 1.312v

Vcore2: 1.312v

Vcore3: 1.312v

I might have to increase the VCCIO but really don't want to it's already at 1.950 in UEFI and 2v exactly under load. Or maybe increase cache voltage I mean I have Cache at Stock Speed x35 and 1.1v and Adaptive and Offset modes are fine with it it only goes up to 1.12-1.13v under load.

Could it be the CStates? I mean it's not like I change them in between adaptive, offset or manual mode.


----------



## eyefive-4670k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11*
> 
> Are you using AISuite? If so it might be your AISuite being bugged out. If so try uninstalling it with Revo Uninstaller.


I'm not using AIsuite to OC. I tried OC with AIsuite however and the results were the same.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Maybe VRM's overheating (which seems unlikely?) or the power limits being hit. You can raise the CPU power limits in bios


How would I check if the VRMs are overheating (seems unlikely they are like you said but it'd still be worth checking out). What do you mean by power limits?


----------



## maynard14

Hi Guys, Its me again,

done stress testing my overclock 4770k

vcore: 1.32 volts

cache volts : auto

eventual cpu : 1.9

ram volts auto

everything auto

run Rog Stress test for 15 min and Benchmark 1 loop and it passes



But my temps are not that good, should i stress test again with this settings and leave it for 2 hours and if it passes its stable?


----------



## TheHunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunderman456*
> 
> Good job, based on my results the correlation between CPU and VCCIN was too great to ignore visa-vi PCI-e stability.
> 
> Edit;
> 
> I have included this info in "The Hawaiian Heat Wave" Build Log (in sig), where the crux of the test results lay demonstrating this correlation!


Yeah Vccin can affect it but not as much as VCCSA - cpu system agent voltage, especially if you OC system ram.

Im @ 1.76V vccin,
cpu 4.7ghz @ 1.275v adaptive,
cache 4.2ghz @ 1.136v adaptive,
ram OC to 2400mhz CL10/1T
(digi+) cpu current and ram current 120%, rest at auto
vccsa 0.055v+ offset

and its totally stable, ie vccsa stock can bsod wmea, higher cache freq. with not enough volts can hard freeze/ turn off and restart, bsod wmea even if I use Vccin 1.80v.

So far I noticed Cache is the most picky when it comes to stability - it needs some memory gpu/cpu bandwidth intense game /benchmarks;
BF4, Watch Dogs, Gta4, LP2, RE5 both with jobthread=8, 3dmark06 & vantage physics tests..
And of course regulars x264HD bench, etc., although I dont test brute force avx tests, I know it will get hot - that's about it..


----------



## Vixo90

Anyone can re-check my post and try explain what those values in BIOS are good for?
http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-guide-with-statistics/12980#post_22365071

Read the post, basically i am wondering what the "0.001" stuff they've set are good for, instead of having it on "Auto".


----------



## phazer11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maynard14*
> 
> Hi Guys, Its me again,
> 
> done stress testing my overclock 4770k
> 
> vcore: 1.32 volts
> 
> cache volts : auto
> 
> eventual cpu : 1.9
> 
> ram volts auto
> 
> everything auto
> 
> run Rog Stress test for 15 min and Benchmark 1 loop and it passes
> 
> 
> 
> But my temps are not that good, should i stress test again with this settings and leave it for 2 hours and if it passes its stable?


Give us more info, like you voltages and speeds. Also trying x264 for 8 hours is the defacto standard here.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vixo90*
> 
> Anyone can re-check my post and try explain what those values in BIOS are good for?
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-guide-with-statistics/12980#post_22365071
> 
> Read the post, basically i am wondering what the "0.001" stuff they've set are good for, instead of having it on "Auto".


"Auto" for the CPU Core and Cache voltages usually mean Adaptive Offset. the +/- sign indicate which way you want the notch to go. Adaptive and Offset are not recommended so use manual unless you know what you're doing since adaptive and offset can add an entire .1v to your voltages in certain programs.

On to my post, still baffled as to why it's unstable since as I said Adaptive was x264 stable at a lower voltage. I am however getting higher FPS now that the voltage is higher and I increased the CPU Voltage Frequency to the max 1000 KHz which seems to have eliminated the spikes in voltages that were occurring on a core or two at a time.


----------



## JackNaylorPE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maynard14*
> 
> Hi Guys, Its me again,
> 
> done stress testing my overclock 4770k
> 
> vcore: 1.32 volts
> 
> cache volts : auto
> 
> eventual cpu : 1.9
> 
> ram volts auto
> 
> everything auto
> 
> run Rog Stress test for 15 min and Benchmark 1 loop and it passes
> 
> 
> 
> But my temps are not that good, should i stress test again with this settings and leave it for 2 hours and if it passes its stable?


What CPU Multiplier ? So as to compare the temps with typical ranges.

At the higher OCs, I did this......

Run RoG RB Benckmark Multitask .... in 2 minutes can rule out a lotta attempts.
Run RoG Stress Test for 2 hours with full use of all your RAM.

I had most failures around 90 - 96 minutes into the stress test .... one at 117 minutes.

Here's Asus recopmmendations
Quote:


> A very good air cooler is required for voltage levels above 1.15V.
> 
> 1.20V-1.23V requires use of closed loop water coolers.
> 
> At 1.24V-1.275V dual or triple radiator water cooling solutions are advised.


My thinking is:

Up to 1.200v = Very Good Air Cooler (Hyper 212)
Up to 1.250v = Best Air Coolers (Phanteks PH-TC14-PE, Silver Arrow or Noctua DH14) .... Dual 140mm CLC / AIO Cooler w/ 1500 rpm fans (Corsair H110)
Up to 1.275v = Extreme Speed CLC / AIO w/ 2600 rpm fans (i.e. H100i ... too noisy for most folks)
Up to 1.325v = Custom Loop w/ 15C Delta T (3 x 120mm / 140mm)
Up to 1.400v = Custom Loop w/ 10C Delta T (5 x 140mm or 6 x 120mm)

I'm assuming some AVX instructions present during RoG Real Bench type loads which will raise VCores by 0.10 to 0.13 for short periods. I would not suggest running Prime 95 w/ AVX under adaptive under above conditions. You can prolly add 0.10 to those if not ever using Adaptive or AVX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheHunter*
> 
> Yeah Vccin can affect it but not as much as VCCSA - cpu system agent voltage, especially if you OC system ram.
> 
> Im @ 1.76V vccin,
> cpu 4.7ghz @ 1.275v adaptive,
> cache 4.2ghz @ 1.136v adaptive,
> ram OC to 2400mhz CL10/1T
> (digi+) cpu current and ram current 120%, rest at auto
> vccsa 0.055v+ offset
> 
> and its totally stable, ie vccsa stock can bsod wmea, higher cache freq. with not enough volts can hard freeze/ turn off and restart, bsod wmea even if I use Vccin 1.80v.
> 
> So far I noticed Cache is the most picky when it comes to stability - it needs some memory gpu/cpu bandwidth intense game /benchmarks;
> BF4, Watch Dogs, Gta4, LP2, RE5 both with jobthread=8, 3dmark06 & vantage physics tests..
> And of course regulars x264HD bench, etc., although I dont test brute force avx tests, I know it will get hot - that's about it..


I have not played with VCCSA yet....anxious to cut down on VCCIN (currently need 2.04 VCCIN / 1.385 Vcore & cache at 46 Multi / 46 cache / 2400 RAM).....1.88 VCCIN / 1.318 at for 45/45/2400

Started anew with BIOS 1402 (0804 was easy) .... will attempt 4.7 this weekend if Honey-Do List and Daddy Taxi demands are low.

Ya have any suggestions for ranges, starting points etc as I add another variable to the mix (BTW, temps still in mid 70s ?


----------



## sweenytodd

Chart me off Wizzie

Username: *sweenytodd*
CPU Model: *4670K*
Core Multiplier: *45 * 100*
CPU VID: *1.3v*
Vcore: *1.312v*
Uncore Multiplier: *44*
Uncore Voltage: *1.28v*
Input Voltage: *1.9v*
Cooling Solution: *PH-TC14PE_RD air cooler, non-delidded, 20-21C ambient temps at the time of the test*
Stability Test: *x264_v2: normal, 12.75 hours*
Batch Number: *3328B919 / Made in Costa Rica*
Ram Speed: *2400MHz / 10-12-12-31-2N*
Ram Voltage: *1.675V*
LLC Setting: *AUTO*
Motherboard: *Asus Maximus VI Hero*


----------



## Vixo90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11*
> 
> "Auto" for the CPU Core and Cache voltages usually mean Adaptive Offset. the +/- sign indicate which way you want the notch to go. Adaptive and Offset are not recommended so use manual unless you know what you're doing since adaptive and offset can add an entire .1v to your voltages in certain programs.


I'm using adaptive mode for daily use since my vcore doesnt drop (or it might) even with all C-states on. Been some talk about it in the thread and some says that vcore actually drops under manual/override mode (i cant read my vcore from software, since my asrock board doesnt support it), ..but in HWinfo my VID stays at 1.270v all the time with override; with adaptive it drops to 0.720v under idle.

The "0.001" values, on this print: http://cdn.overclock.net/7/7a/7ab8606c_cgBYVng.jpeg are not good for anything if I use adaptive? its basically one more setting for the voltage, like fine tuning? why do the guy in the print, not use 1.311v instead and keep the option under, on auto?

with the offset on 0.001, it gives him 1.311v all the time, instead of 1.310v right

if i use the option under (the offset), with adaptive, can I somehow stop my voltage to bump up +0.1v? atm when im using my media player i get ~1.385v bumps, instead of my 1.270v (due to adaptive mode)


----------



## Gunderman456

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheHunter*
> 
> Yeah Vccin can affect it but not as much as VCCSA - cpu system agent voltage, especially if you OC system ram.
> 
> Im @ 1.76V vccin,
> cpu 4.7ghz @ 1.275v adaptive,
> cache 4.2ghz @ 1.136v adaptive,
> ram OC to 2400mhz CL10/1T
> (digi+) cpu current and ram current 120%, rest at auto
> vccsa 0.055v+ offset
> 
> and its totally stable, ie vccsa stock can bsod wmea, higher cache freq. with not enough volts can hard freeze/ turn off and restart, bsod wmea even if I use Vccin 1.80v.
> 
> So far I noticed Cache is the most picky when it comes to stability - it needs some memory gpu/cpu bandwidth intense game /benchmarks;
> BF4, Watch Dogs, Gta4, LP2, RE5 both with jobthread=8, 3dmark06 & vantage physics tests..
> And of course regulars x264HD bench, etc., although I dont test brute force avx tests, I know it will get hot - that's about it..


What you are saying is also correct based on my findings!

While VCCIN @ 1.85v and CPU Cache Voltage @ 1.2v (Min/Max Cache @ 40) were stable at GPU Memory Clocks of up to 1350MHz when benching with MetroLL, I needed to up the VCCIN to 1.90v and Cache Volts to 1.21v to remain stable at Memory Clocks 1360MHz. I also needed to up CPU VCore by 0.005v from 1.340v to 1.345v.


----------



## raven113

Here we go Dark and tyvm for your efforts and to others that contributed, very much appreciated.

Username: raven113

CPU Model: 4670k

Core Multiplier: 44

CPU VID: 1.292v

Vcore: 1.312v

Uncore Multiplier:42

Uncore Voltage: 1.280v

Input Voltage: 1.850v

Cooling Solution: Corsair H80i no delid

Stability Test: RealBench V2.2 Stress Test 8hrs/H.264x10 passes

Batch Number: 3312B693 Costa Rica

Ram Speed: 1600-9-9-9-24 t-2

Ram Voltage: 1.5v

LLC Setting: Level 8

Motherboard: Asus Maximus VI Hero


----------



## TheHunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackNaylorPE*
> 
> I have not played with VCCSA yet....anxious to cut down on VCCIN (currently need 2.04 VCCIN / 1.385 Vcore & cache at 46 Multi / 46 cache / 2400 RAM).....1.88 VCCIN / 1.318 at for 45/45/2400
> 
> Started anew with BIOS 1402 (0804 was easy) .... will attempt 4.7 this weekend if Honey-Do List and Daddy Taxi demands are low.
> 
> Ya have any suggestions for ranges, starting points etc as I add another variable to the mix (BTW, temps still in mid 70s ?


I disabled IVR communication and then manually set input voltage Vccin.
Asus recommends that when OC'ing - also says by info setting *on the right side @ uefi

So far I set these basic settings, OC'ing in XMP mode
asus multi core enhance -disabled

cpu power section
Ivr fault management - disabled

SVID control - disabled
manually entered the value bellow., 1.85 - 1.90V final nominal should be enough for up to 1.40v, for ~ 1.20 -1.30cpuv 1.75 - 1.80v.

There are 2 input voltage values @ ROG bios, I have only 1 main, leave initial alone and change only the final one.
Apparently there is also a 3rd input voltage (saw it in hwmonitor), this one is the main input before it reaches internal vccin and it should be ~ 2.0v, leave this one alone too if you can control it..

c-states @ auto, doesn't enable them; All c-states - enabled (leave package c - auto) it drops voltage states to idle 0.7v or lower and then adjusts per core voltage (like on pic bellow), by high load its pinned to max though - this swinging can sometimes cause instability too, leave at auto if not sure.


btw, Asus uefi changed a lot since last 3 releases,
ie by DIGI+, I found out now its best to leave all at auto, except if oc'ing ram current 110 - 120% & cpu current 120 or 130%, rest auto or disabled..

Vccsa - cpu system agent in offset voltage (0.808 - 0.816v); Total offset ~ 0.150v is enough (0.960v) and ideal for up to 3Ghz ram OC.
Its kinda important if you have a weaker cpu ram controller or if you're OC'ing ram and or if cpu needs more voltage then usual. Also can help by multi gpu systems and stability..

A good start would be 0.030v - 0.050v, up to max 0.100v

I noticed if I keep stock 2133mhz im fine stock (0.816v load) up to 4.6ghz @ 1.228v, 4.7ghz @ 1.278v acts better with ~0.015v,
if I OC to 2400mhz then I need 0.040v for [email protected] 1.232v and 0.052v for 4.7ghz @ 1.275v. Also ram power current from 100% to 120% by any cpu OC.

If Im at only 0.010v 4.7ghz and 2400mhz ram OC then I need at least 1.284v cpuv core.
So the higher Vccsa then lower cpuv, not much though but its something, up to 0.010v difference..

Cache voltage and frequency is not really important 1:1, kinda like Uncore frequency by old Nehalem, it didnt have to be in sync with cpu.

3.9ghz is "optimal" to run at full speed efficiency. There is a small gain, but not much.. I would say up to 10% ie 3.9ghz vs 4.5ghz.
It can affect overall stability alot, also extra heat and more voltage above 4.2ghz.. I would keep it at max 4.2ghz, maybe 4.4ghz if you need up to ~ 1.18v adaptive.
Latest bios already overvolts 0.006v vs older 0.003v.

4.2Ghz @ 1.136v adaptive,
before older bios 1.159v, now latest bios up to 1.186v.

But overall it somehow runs cooler vs older bios 1802. Must be newer cpu microcode (before 12h or 13h now 19h), I saw up to 5-8C difference on core0 - hottest, and less variation between cores in general.

ie 4.7ghz now 2003 bios
http://abload.de/image.php?img=re5-variable4.7ghznewsgu64.png

older bios 1707 & 1802 old gpu with less fps and still hotter
http://abload.de/image.php?img=580re5vairable24jujq.jpg

http://abload.de/image.php?img=580re5variable1wduhm.jpg

http://abload.de/image.php?img=570revariable4.705ukx.jpg

I use to get such temps at 4.6ghz and a little colder room








http://abload.de/image.php?img=re5-variable4.6ghzvccuiu06.jpg


----------



## maynard14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackNaylorPE*
> 
> What CPU Multiplier ? So as to compare the temps with typical ranges.
> 
> At the higher OCs, I did this......
> 
> Run RoG RB Benckmark Multitask .... in 2 minutes can rule out a lotta attempts.
> Run RoG Stress Test for 2 hours with full use of all your RAM.
> 
> I had most failures around 90 - 96 minutes into the stress test .... one at 117 minutes.
> 
> Here's Asus recopmmendations
> My thinking is:
> 
> Up to 1.200v = Very Good Air Cooler (Hyper 212)
> Up to 1.250v = Best Air Coolers (Phanteks PH-TC14-PE, Silver Arrow or Noctua DH14) .... Dual 140mm CLC / AIO Cooler w/ 1500 rpm fans (Corsair H110)
> Up to 1.275v = Extreme Speed CLC / AIO w/ 2600 rpm fans (i.e. H100i ... too noisy for most folks)
> Up to 1.325v = Custom Loop w/ 15C Delta T (3 x 120mm / 140mm)
> Up to 1.400v = Custom Loop w/ 10C Delta T (5 x 140mm or 6 x 120mm)
> 
> I'm assuming some AVX instructions present during RoG Real Bench type loads which will raise VCores by 0.10 to 0.13 for short periods. I would not suggest running Prime 95 w/ AVX under adaptive under above conditions. You can prolly add 0.10 to those if not ever using Adaptive or AVX
> I have not played with VCCSA yet....anxious to cut down on VCCIN (currently need 2.04 VCCIN / 1.385 Vcore & cache at 46 Multi / 46 cache / 2400 RAM).....1.88 VCCIN / 1.318 at for 45/45/2400
> 
> Started anew with BIOS 1402 (0804 was easy) .... will attempt 4.7 this weekend if Honey-Do List and Daddy Taxi demands are low.
> 
> Ya have any suggestions for ranges, starting points etc as I add another variable to the mix (BTW, temps still in mid 70s ?


my multiplier is set to 44 all cores

vcore set to 1.32 volts

voltage cache to auto

eventual cpu : 1.9

and all settings to auto

ram volts auto

my specs are

4770k cooled with 4 sp 120 sp fans push pull with corsair 105

motherboard asus maximus hero vii with latest bios

ram are crucial ballistix 1866 rams

power supply corsair tx750

case corsair 540 air

and gpu is r9 290x cooler with nzxt g10 antec kuhler 920 push pull 2 sp fans

run rog test for both stress test and benchmark test 15 min pass

should i try to lower my vcore and multplier? or should i also set the cache voltage and other settings?


----------



## phazer11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maynard14*
> 
> my multiplier is set to 44 all cores
> 
> vcore set to 1.32 volts
> 
> voltage cache to auto
> 
> eventual cpu : 1.9
> 
> and all settings to auto
> 
> ram volts auto
> 
> my specs are
> 
> 4770k cooled with 4 sp 120 sp fans push pull with corsair 105
> 
> motherboard asus maximus hero vii with latest bios
> 
> ram are crucial ballistix 1866 rams
> 
> power supply corsair tx750
> 
> case corsair 540 air
> 
> and gpu is r9 290x cooler with nzxt g10 antec kuhler 920 push pull 2 sp fans
> 
> run rog test for both stress test and benchmark test 15 min pass
> 
> should i try to lower my vcore and multplier? or should i also set the cache voltage and other settings?


No what you should do before messing with anything else is to run x264 Benchmark v2 overnight and if that's stable then try lowering and/or running Prime 95 27.9 on Custom 1344 settings; 15 minutes in Realbench is nothing.


----------



## Vixo90

I asked this some weeks ago but didnt get any answer;

Any way to get like 4.550 GHz? My OC is stable x45 @ 1.270v, but for x46 I need around 1.4v which is too much.

I dont think i have strap option...i got something under "BCLK/PCIE Frequency: 100.0)" value called "BCLK Ratio" that i can change from:
auto
1
1.25
1.67
2.5

when using 1.25 with x46 multiplier im at 4589 MHz, with 1.67 4592 MHz and 2.5 like 4595 MHz...

I mean the setting under BCLK/PCIE Frequency; http://images.anandtech.com/doci/6989/ASRock%20Z87%20Ex6AC%20BIOS%2004%20-%20OC%20Tweaker.png

Can I lower BCLK/PCIE Frequency to 99.0, use x46 multiplier, this give me 4554 MHz

will this be bad for the other stuff, that is affected by the BCLK/PCIE frequency? is it better to increase the BCLK and use x45 multiplier instead?


----------



## maynard14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11*
> 
> No what you should do before messing with anything else is to run x264 Benchmark v2 overnight and if that's stable then try lowering and/or running Prime 95 27.9 on Custom 1344 settings; 15 minutes in Realbench is nothing.


ok sir i will thank you, but my temp is 88c on one of the cores, hope it wont damage the chip, and i hope it will pass the test.. i really want 4.4 ghz.. i tried 4.5 ghz on 1.35 volts but my temps are going crazy haha, thats why i think 4.4 ghz is my max, ill post back later


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maynard14*
> 
> ok sir i will thank you, but my temp is 88c on one of the cores, hope it wont damage the chip, and i hope it will pass the test.. i really want 4.4 ghz.. i tried 4.5 ghz on 1.35 volts but my temps are going crazy haha, thats why i think 4.4 ghz is my max, ill post back later


What stress test are you runing to get such temps ? I think with water cooling you should have lower temps ?

For 4,4Ghz, stable settings i found with p95 1344 1hour tests were also stable for overnight x264 (v1) tests, i think i was lucky with that and it saved me lot of time.
I did the same for 4,5GHz and haven't launched x264, only p95 27.9 1344, was stable with VCCIN 1.9, core x45 vid 1.31, cache x42 vring 1.23.
Was able to game since then with no crash.
Then i decided to get charted so i've started to run x264 (v2 this time) only on nights (takes some time) and it appears that p95 stable settings are too low for x264, actually testing (may be my final test ?) VCCIN 1.936, core x45 vid 1.336 (vcore 1.36), ring x42 vring 1.256 (measured 1.286). Max temps after 50 x264 loops are for 4 cores 77 79 80 72.

So, with roughly the same vcore as you, i get lower temps, but i have i5 so no HT and my cooler is air cooler noctua D14.
Try p95 27.9 1344 settings for 4,4GHz, may be you'll get lucky as i was.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ConnorMcLeod*
> 
> What stress test are you runing to get such temps ? I think with water cooling you should have lower temps ?
> 
> For 4,4Ghz, stable settings i found with p95 1344 1hour tests were also stable for overnight x264 (v1) tests, i think i was lucky with that and it saved me lot of time.
> I did the same for 4,5GHz and haven't launched x264, only p95 27.9 1344, was stable with VCCIN 1.9, core x45 vid 1.31, cache x42 vring 1.23.
> Was able to game since then with no crash.
> Then i decided to get charted so i've started to run x264 (v2 this time) only on nights (takes some time) and it appears that p95 stable settings are too low for x264, actually testing (may be my final test ?) VCCIN 1.936, core x45 vid 1.336 (vcore 1.36), ring x42 vring 1.256 (measured 1.286). Max temps after 50 x264 loops are for 4 cores 77 79 80 72.
> 
> So, with roughly the same vcore as you, i get lower temps, but i have i5 so no HT and my cooler is air cooler noctua D14.
> Try p95 27.9 1344 settings for 4,4GHz, may be you'll get lucky as i was.


Can you post a screenshot of the settings you use on Prime95?


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

It is settings given by other members, so it's p95 v27.9 (v28 is hell), check custom, set min/max FFT to 1344, *un*check "run FFT's in place, set RAM to 90% of avalaible memory you can see in task manager performances tab (if you always test after a (re)boot and don't run any programs, you don't need to check anymore and you know the right value for me it's 6300 (8Gb ram), and time to run each FFT : 60n then run p95 during 1h untill it shows for each core that test has been passed or stop as soon there is a warning or an error.
"Number of torture test threads to run" is automatically set to correct value.

For example on my 2nd pc dual core i'm using this :

I have 6G of RAM, ~4540 avalaible so 4540 * 0.9 = 4086


----------



## maynard14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ConnorMcLeod*
> 
> What stress test are you runing to get such temps ? I think with water cooling you should have lower temps ?
> 
> For 4,4Ghz, stable settings i found with p95 1344 1hour tests were also stable for overnight x264 (v1) tests, i think i was lucky with that and it saved me lot of time.
> I did the same for 4,5GHz and haven't launched x264, only p95 27.9 1344, was stable with VCCIN 1.9, core x45 vid 1.31, cache x42 vring 1.23.
> Was able to game since then with no crash.
> Then i decided to get charted so i've started to run x264 (v2 this time) only on nights (takes some time) and it appears that p95 stable settings are too low for x264, actually testing (may be my final test ?) VCCIN 1.936, core x45 vid 1.336 (vcore 1.36), ring x42 vring 1.256 (measured 1.286). Max temps after 50 x264 loops are for 4 cores 77 79 80 72.
> 
> So, with roughly the same vcore as you, i get lower temps, but i have i5 so no HT and my cooler is air cooler noctua D14.
> Try p95 27.9 1344 settings for 4,4GHz, may be you'll get lucky as i was.


i have use asus RealBench STress test , i have tried the becnhmark test and it pass 15 min, also the stress test which my cpu core 1 max load temp is 88c, the rest are 84,83,77

i also tried x264 for 1 loop and it passes, but i think my ambient room temp is 30c, its hot here in the philippines,,. my corsair h105 cant keep up with the volts i have set which is 1.32 volts

i dont want to delid yet coz i just bought this 4770k last sunday, maybe i should turn off HT?


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

Oh, your ambient is hot









Obviously you don't run tests longer enough.

About HT, i think i've read that it is adding some heat, or that it needs more voltage to run that ending in more heat, dunno if you can turn it off, may be it depends on what you do with your computer.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ConnorMcLeod*
> 
> It is settings given by other members, so it's p95 v27.9 (v28 is hell), check custom, set min/max FFT to 1344, *un*check "run FFT's in place, set RAM to 90% of avalaible memory you can see in task manager performances tab (if you always test after a (re)boot and don't run any programs, you don't need to check anymore and you know the right value for me it's 6300 (8Gb ram), and time to run each FFT : 60n then run p95 during 1h untill it shows for each core that test has been passed or stop as soon there is a warning or an error.
> "Number of torture test threads to run" is automatically set to correct value.
> 
> For example on my 2nd pc dual core i'm using this :
> 
> I have 6G of RAM, ~4540 avalaible so 4540 * 0.9 = 4086
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Sweet, thanks!


----------



## maynard14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ConnorMcLeod*
> 
> Oh, your ambient is hot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously you don't run tests longer enough.
> 
> About HT, i think i've read that it is adding some heat, or that it needs more voltage to run that ending in more heat, dunno if you can turn it off, may be it depends on what you do with your computer.


what is the best overclock just for gaming sir? is 4.2 ghz enough? or should i really push to 4.4ghz 24/7 if it is stable? yeah is very hot here in my country.. haha ill try to turn off ht, and let see the result, but for now which clock is best for gaming? and i only game on a 1080p monitor, i want to max all settings to all games if my system can handle it, i have r9 290x also


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

I'm have not enough knowledge to answer that, was just sharing my tests/results experience. Considering your temps, may be you should go for 4,3 or 4,2 dunno how temps can vary in your country, i have for example a ready 4,4GHz saved profile for this summer in case ambient temp would be too hot.


----------



## maynard14

ok sir thanks again, yeah i think base on the benchmark i search from diff sites there isn't much any diff while gaming on a overclock 4770k or 4670k,..ill shoot for 4.3 then for lower temps







. dont want to delid yet hahah i still have warranty. thanks again sir


----------



## JackNaylorPE

For gaming, you have a great CPU and the reality is stock is enough ..... the differences from overclocking are not that significant as games are mostly driven by the GFX card . Even if the performance increase was linear (7.7% from 39 to 42), will you really notice a difference from 45 to 48.5 fps ?c..... or even 15.4 % from 45 to 52 fps ?

Even though we can't generally notice the difference most of us simply enjoy the fun and challenge of bringing the our equipment up to the best level of performance we can. If you look at the time investment and put just about any dollar value on our time it could never be justified







.

I had employee about the time when SSD's were new who came in and wanted to get an SSD for his machine so he could "improve his productivity". I asked him to show me a ROI (return on Investment). Here's the math:

6 seconds faster boot time per day x 260 work days x 3 years / (60 seconds per minute x 60 minutes per hour) = 1.3 hours over system life

At $40 an hour, that was $52 .... far less than the typical $300+ cost of the typical SSD at the time. But that wasn't the issue .... what "got me" was, his typical workday routine was, come in, start his puter and go get a cup of coffee ..... a process that usually exceeded 5 minutes so it was not gonna save anything









Endeavors that increase performance via "sweat of the brow" are very popular among PC enthusiasts, much less so if they involve opening our wallets. How many times have you read that getting faster memory is a waste of money and people are usually able to more easily justify an extra $100 for an i7 than say $30 for 2400 memory. Yes, the increase in system performance for the better memory is small, but the increase in system performance is even smaller. Why does this happen ?

My guess is related to the fact that generally all PC reviews are done when a product comes out ....so when DDR3 broke on the scene and production lines hadn't matured, yields of hi speed memory was low. And therefore it carried a hefty price tag. So reviewers generally wrote, the extra performance wasn't worth it. That advice will be parroted on forums for years to come even when the logic behind the recommendation is no longer applicable. Now with lines matured and yield of hi speed modules is high, prices have sunk and you will oft find 2133 available cheaper than 1600. Even 2400 is only $30 more. So is a 1.5% increase in system cost still not worth a 2 - 5% increase in performance ? What about the 11% performance increase ya get in F1 ?

http://media.bestofmicro.com/4/F/429135/original/image006.png

So yes, most of the PC enthusiast community will doggedly pursue that last step up in performance but I wouldn't sweat when ya hit your limits. The fun is in the tweaking, you won't be finding yaself disappointed playing Watchdogs because you have 3 - 4 less fps less than the next guy.


----------



## Asus11

DO NOT BUY BATCH 3402B331

ive had 2 now..

worst CPU ever

wont do anything above 4.3 ghz

even at 1.4v..!!!!

others have complained too

you have been warned


----------



## phazer11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ConnorMcLeod*
> 
> What stress test are you runing to get such temps ? I think with water cooling you should have lower temps ?
> 
> For 4,4Ghz, stable settings i found with p95 1344 1hour tests were also stable for overnight x264 (v1) tests, i think i was lucky with that and it saved me lot of time.
> I did the same for 4,5GHz and haven't launched x264, only p95 27.9 1344, was stable with VCCIN 1.9, core x45 vid 1.31, cache x42 vring 1.23.
> Was able to game since then with no crash.
> Then i decided to get charted so i've started to run x264 (v2 this time) only on nights (takes some time) and it appears that p95 stable settings are too low for x264, actually testing (may be my final test ?) VCCIN 1.936, core x45 vid 1.336 (vcore 1.36), ring x42 vring 1.256 (measured 1.286). Max temps after 50 x264 loops are for 4 cores 77 79 80 72.
> 
> So, with roughly the same vcore as you, i get lower temps, but i have i5 so no HT and my cooler is air cooler noctua D14.
> Try p95 27.9 1344 settings for 4,4GHz, may be you'll get lucky as i was.


Well of course the 4670k is cooler since it doesn't have HT enabled. However, even with a custom water loop I'm struggling at 4.4GHz granted I only have a single radiator but the CPU is the only thing hooked up to it. My ambient is 22C and right now I'm doign 4.4GHz @ 1.266 VID (~1.296v Vcore) and doing x264 I'm getting max temps of 77C on Core #0, 76C on Core #1 and Core #2. Of course CPU Core #3 (the fourth core) is chilling at a much cooler 61C max. That's outside of the margin of error for TIM application and I know I got it just about perfect. So, I'm guessing it's the whole there not being enough TIM under the cover which is why a lot of people delid these things since it gets so dang hot.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Can you post a screenshot of the settings you use on Prime95?


Look here. You'd set the number of torture test threads to run to 4 for a 4670k and 8 for a 4770k. For the amount of RAM you need to go into task manager and see how much RAM it says is available. For example on average out of 16GB of RAM I have 14.2GB of Available RAM for the test. 1024x14.2=14540.8=14540MB (round down to be on the safe side) then you would take the last number and multiply it by 0.9 like so 14540x0.9=13086MB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maynard14*
> 
> what is the best overclock just for gaming sir? is 4.2 ghz enough? or should i really push to 4.4ghz 24/7 if it is stable? yeah is very hot here in my country.. haha ill try to turn off ht, and let see the result, but for now which clock is best for gaming? and i only game on a 1080p monitor, i want to max all settings to all games if my system can handle it, i have r9 290x also


If you're turning off HT you should have just bought a 4670k and called it a day saved yourself around $100. Heck even then a 4670k is probably overkill (for gaming), I know 2500k's are still among the best out there (even if you can't get them). Most games don't even use four cores, two if they're more recent and the developers spent some time tuning it for performance is about the most they use, from what I've seen. Now video encoding (x264 for instance) and other such things can really benifit from it. Games almost always perform better with a higher end graphics card unless your motherboard and CPU are lower end or older then those might be a bottleneck.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> DO NOT BUY BATCH 3402B331
> 
> I've had 2 now.. worst CPU ever wont do anything above 4.3 ghz even at 1.4v..!!!!


Ouch

In other news I passed 50 Loops of x264 last night at 4.4GHz with 1.280v VID (Vcore readings of a non fluctuating 1.312v) thanks to adding +0.55 SA voltage and 1.25v Cache Voltage (at stock x35 multiplier). I'm going to fiddle with the VID a bit more and see if I can decrease it to my current settings of 1.266 VID (1.296v Vcore) since it was able to do it on adaptive. Increasing CPU voltage frequency to max (1000 KHz) eliminated the random high spikes that seemed to be the cause of the crashes (more details of that like a page or two back). So far it's on loop 7/50 idk if I'll let it run all 50 (maybe only 25) before seeing if Cache Voltage or Ratio can be fiddled with.


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> DO NOT BUY BATCH 3402B331
> 
> ive had 2 now..
> 
> worst CPU ever
> 
> wont do anything above 4.3 ghz
> 
> even at 1.4v..!!!!
> 
> others have complained too
> 
> you have been warned


Just for information, which settings do you need for 4,3 and which stress tests you run ?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackNaylorPE*
> 
> For gaming, you have a great CPU and the reality is stock is enough ..... the differences from overclocking are not that significant as games are mostly driven by the GFX card . Even if the performance increase was linear (7.7% from 39 to 42), will you really notice a difference from 45 to 48.5 fps ?c..... or even 15.4 % from 45 to 52 fps ?
> 
> Even though we can't generally notice the difference most of us simply enjoy the fun and challenge of bringing the our equipment up to the best level of performance we can. If you look at the time investment and put just about any dollar value on our time it could never be justified
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I had employee about the time when SSD's were new who came in and wanted to get an SSD for his machine so he could "improve his productivity". I asked him to show me a ROI (return on Investment). Here's the math:
> 
> 6 seconds faster boot time per day x 260 work days x 3 years / (60 seconds per minute x 60 minutes per hour) = 1.3 hours over system life
> 
> At $40 an hour, that was $52 .... far less than the typical $300+ cost of the typical SSD at the time. But that wasn't the issue .... what "got me" was, his typical workday routine was, come in, start his puter and go get a cup of coffee ..... a process that usually exceeded 5 minutes so it was not gonna save anything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Endeavors that increase performance via "sweat of the brow" are very popular among PC enthusiasts, much less so if they involve opening our wallets. How many times have you read that getting faster memory is a waste of money and people are usually able to more easily justify an extra $100 for an i7 than say $30 for 2400 memory. Yes, the increase in system performance for the better memory is small, but the increase in system performance is even smaller. Why does this happen ?
> 
> My guess is related to the fact that generally all PC reviews are done when a product comes out ....so when DDR3 broke on the scene and production lines hadn't matured, yields of hi speed memory was low. And therefore it carried a hefty price tag. So reviewers generally wrote, the extra performance wasn't worth it. That advice will be parroted on forums for years to come even when the logic behind the recommendation is no longer applicable. Now with lines matured and yield of hi speed modules is high, prices have sunk and you will oft find 2133 available cheaper than 1600. Even 2400 is only $30 more. So is a 1.5% increase in system cost still not worth a 2 - 5% increase in performance ? What about the 11% performance increase ya get in F1 ?
> 
> http://media.bestofmicro.com/4/F/429135/original/image006.png
> 
> So yes, most of the PC enthusiast community will doggedly pursue that last step up in performance but I wouldn't sweat when ya hit your limits. The fun is in the tweaking, you won't be finding yaself disappointed playing Watchdogs because you have 3 - 4 less fps less than the next guy.


My GPU is used on average approx ~50% while playing Oblivion. Every time the CPU usage goes up, my GPU falls asleep. There is a decent amount of time where the fans on my GPU don't even ramp up.

CPU OC PLZ. NEVER HI ENUF









And chess. Right now I'm begging for more ram and more cores and faster clock speeds.


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ConnorMcLeod*
> 
> Just for information, which settings do you need for 4,3 and which stress tests you run ?


only 1.23v

I only use realbench


----------



## maynard14

good news i pass 4.4ghz with rog test for 2 hours and x264 for 2 hours also @ 1.318 vcore volts all settings are in auto, but max temp i got on 1 core 96c! haha, so i tried to lower it down to 4.3 ghz and vcore to 1.25 volts passes for 2 hours also on rog and x264 2 hours pass, i dont have time yet for overnight stress test. still lot of testing to do but im happy with 4.4 ghz. I choose the 4770k over 4670k because they are on sale that day im buying my parts


----------



## koekwau5

maynard14 you should really delid it. There is possibly more to get out of it.
I'm at the same Vcore as you and same speed only mine is delidded. Huge temperature difference. See it running Prime95 while I'm watching Django 1080P movie (VLC Media Player) and posting here the same time cuz its that rock solid =) (screeny made couple secs ago):



Edit: and it's also freaking hot here in Holland. Ambient temperature here is way to high. Even I'm still amazed by these temperatures ghehe.


----------



## maynard14

Hahah thats amazing temps there, yeah i remember my previous 3570k delided also max temp while stress testing is only 71c even in 1.4 volts! hahah but that one can only max on 4.4 ghz so i decided to sell it and buy and new system and mobo, also my h100i leak and it killed my motheboard, so thats why i change to 4770k and asus maximus hero.. But i think im scared now to delid my newly bought i7 ahah, i dont know why,. maybe because its an i7 haha, What deliding method did you use?


----------



## koekwau5

I used the razor blade method.
Tried different CPU's with the hammer and vice method. Conclusion: I'm much better with blades


----------



## maynard14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> I used the razor blade method.
> Tried different CPU's with the hammer and vice method. Conclusion: I'm much better with blades


ahaha thats what im thinking also, razor blade is much safer i think than hammering the pcb of the processor


----------



## Vixo90

Been messing around with strap and BCLK on my 4670k...results:

With 101 BCLK my graphics card drivers crash while gaming,

With 102 BCLK PC gets really weird and starts lagging like hell, when gaming I have normal FPS but its laggy

With 99.5 BCLK my mouse and keyboard stops working from time to time (could't shoot in BF4 cus mouse button stopped working randomly sometimes) and letters was missing when writing.

Also I tried 1.25 strap and it seemed fine, though I couldnt reach the MHz on core I wanted (want somewhere between 4.5-4.6 GHz)

With 1.67 strap I could get 4508 MHz on core,,,which was fine 9 hours in x264 test and was no problem while gaming.
^BUT after I rebooted my PC it didnt start...so I had to reset CMOS.

Seems like 1.67 is to much and it cant handle it. Well, not worth 9 MHz increase on core anyway. So i am back to 4500 MHz with 1.270v!

Once again though; sucks I can use x45 with pretty low volt (temps are no problem at all:x) but for x46 I need ~1.4 which is to much for my cooling and preference.

Was hoping 99.5 BCLK would be fine (which gave me like 4577 MHz core) but i would probably notice problems with my SSD, usb and ethernet also if i used it more.


----------



## fateswarm

I wonder if DC will require delidding.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> I wonder if DC will require delidding.


from what I have seen the new i7 has temps with HT on that are on par with the i5. So while the temps did improve about 10c. Deliding is still going to offer around 20c better temps.

My 4670k gained 30c with clp on die gelid on ihs.

Intel would have needed to solder on the ihs to compete with clp/clu.


----------



## nX3NTY

I got a pretty rubbish 4670k, needs at least 1.165V to be stable at 4.2GHz. I don't know what else to do with it. Load temps in Far Cry 3 (game I found that is most sensitive with Vcore) reaches 70C+ Any idea what I should do? Uncore voltage is quite high too









Username: nX3NTY
CPU Model: 4670k
Core Multiplier: 42x
Vcore: 1.164V (Fixed)
Vcore additional offset: 0.001V
Uncore Multiplier: 34x
Uncore Voltage: 1.149V (Fixed)
Uncore additional offset: 0.001V
Input Voltage: 1.8V
Cooling Solution: CM Hyper 412S
Stability Test: Any game, FarCry 3 seems to very sensitive with volts
Batch Number: Malay L348B577
Ram Speed: 1866MHz 11-11-11-29 1T
Ram Voltage: 1.65V
LLC Setting: Lvl 5
Motherboard: ASRock Z87 Extreme4


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nX3NTY*
> 
> I got a pretty rubbish 4670k, needs at least 1.165V to be stable at 4.2GHz. I don't know what else to do with it. Load temps in Far Cry 3 (game I found that is most sensitive with Vcore) reaches 70C+ Any idea what I should do? Uncore voltage is quite high too


1.165V doesn't sound that high, you haven't run any stress test ? (gaming is not really consistent, but oc you should be able to play games







).

Did you get same results with default RAM settings ?
Again, you should run some tests.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nX3NTY*
> 
> I got a pretty rubbish 4670k, needs at least 1.165V to be stable at 4.2GHz. I don't know what else to do with it. Load temps in Far Cry 3 (game I found that is most sensitive with Vcore) reaches 70C+ Any idea what I should do? Uncore voltage is quite high too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Username: nX3NTY
> CPU Model: 4670k
> Core Multiplier: 42x
> Vcore: 1.164V (Fixed)
> Vcore additional offset: 0.001V
> Uncore Multiplier: 34x
> Uncore Voltage: 1.149V (Fixed)
> Uncore additional offset: 0.001V
> Input Voltage: 1.8V
> Cooling Solution: CM Hyper 412S
> Stability Test: Any game, FarCry 3 seems to very sensitive with volts
> Batch Number: Malay L348B577
> Ram Speed: 1866MHz 11-11-11-29 1T
> Ram Voltage: 1.65V
> LLC Setting: Lvl 5
> Motherboard: ASRock Z87 Extreme4


That's such a low voltage I'm not even sure if your CPU is bad. Your temps are way too hot for those voltages.


----------



## nX3NTY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ConnorMcLeod*
> 
> 1.165V doesn't sound that high, you haven't run any stress test ? (gaming is not really consistent, but oc you should be able to play games
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> Did you get same results with default RAM settings ?
> Again, you should run some tests.


I tried IBT v2.54 standard test and the max temps are 85C. Temps monitored using HWInfo64 v4.38-2200. Haven't test with stock RAM speed, I will test again.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> That's such a low voltage I'm not even sure if your CPU is bad. Your temps are way too hot for those voltages.


Low? I thought it's bad because I see that 1.2V could reach 4.5GHz.

Thing is I don't think my cooler can cope with it. Or is it the bad paste of the IHS that done this. I don't know.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nX3NTY*
> 
> I tried IBT v2.54 standard test and the max temps are 85C. Temps monitored using HWInfo64 v4.38-2200. Haven't test with stock RAM speed, I will test again.
> Low? I thought it's bad because I see that 1.2V could reach 4.5GHz.
> 
> Thing is I don't think my cooler can cope with it. Or is it the bad paste of the IHS that done this. I don't know.


Well first, let's just forget about IBT. x264 toooo the rescue!

Also, just because 1.2v can reach 4.5ghz doesn't mean most people can. The average voltage is 1.3v and the average multiplier is x45.5. Seeing 1.35v for 4.5ghz is not out of the ordinary and not rubbish by Haswell standards. Rubbish would be 1.3v @ 4.2ghz. Now that is definitely rubbish.


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

The recommanded stress test is x264 V2, you can also test with p95 27.9 (i suggest you the 1344-1344 settings that you can find on previous page(s)).
And yes, as the guide says, use stock ram settings firsts untill you have found core and ring settings.


----------



## nX3NTY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Well first, let's just forget about IBT. x264 toooo the rescue!
> Also, just because 1.2v can reach 4.5ghz doesn't mean most people can. The average voltage is 1.3v and the average multiplier is x45.5. Seeing 1.35v for 4.5ghz is not out of the ordinary and not rubbish by Haswell standards. Rubbish would be 1.3v @ 4.2ghz. Now that is definitely rubbish.


Done the x264 test, the temps tops up at 70C, is that good?


----------



## BoredErica

70C at 1.2v is still pretty bad. I got 56C @ 1.25v. (Noctua D14) My temp chart is on first page under 'stressing' spoiler.


----------



## fateswarm

He means your cooling should be better.


----------



## mav451

nX3NTY is only running a 412S








http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/cpu_cooler_roundup_2013_q1_review,11.html

He has a decent chip, so up to him whether he feels he needs to upgrade the cooler.
He has the luxury of choice heh.


----------



## nX3NTY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav451*
> 
> nX3NTY is only running a 412S
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/cpu_cooler_roundup_2013_q1_review,11.html
> 
> He has a decent chip, so up to him whether he feels he needs to upgrade the cooler.
> He has the luxury of choice heh.


I'm spend this months after upgrading to R9 290 and my first SSD. Need to wait for next month to upgrade the cooler







In the meantime I downclock to 4.1GHz and runs at 1.125V. Temp dropped to 60C


----------



## maynard14

hi guys... trying 4.5 ghz here...

45 multiplier, all cores

all auto settings including eventual cpu voltage to 1.9

cache voltage 1.34 manual mode

vcore voltage 1.34 manual mode

while stress testing rog stress test i got bsod whea error

how can i fix this?


----------



## BenJaminJr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maynard14*
> 
> hi guys... trying 4.5 ghz here...
> 
> 45 multiplier, all cores
> 
> all auto settings including eventual cpu voltage to 1.9
> 
> cache voltage 1.34 manual mode
> 
> vcore voltage 1.34 manual mode
> 
> while stress testing rog stress test i got bsod whea error
> 
> how can i fix this?


Try dropping cache core multiplier and voltage


----------



## maynard14

really sir.. i thought whea errors are cause by low vcore voltage? and is it possible to oc to 4.5 ghz just by upping or increasing the vcore?


----------



## phazer11

Anyone know if there is anything to be gained by disabling the CPU Audio Device?

I'm trying to get this OC Prime Custom 1344 FFT stable for at least an hour, I know it'll already do x264 for 10 hours or better (60 x264 Loops) at 1.281 VID (1.312 Vcore readings in HWInfo) for 4.4GHz but it's crashing at 50 minutes in for Prime @1.3 VID (1.328 Vcore) and that's with uncore at 35x with 1.25v Cache Voltage.

Also I've been re-reading the Maximus VI Overclocking guides from ASUS and they recommend disabling Anti-Surge support to prevent power shut off due to Super I/O polling. Think they're talking about the one on the motherboard or has Haswell integrated that on the chip as well?

Also higher CPU Core Frequency such as the Max 1000 KHz or Minimum 3000 KHz for better Stability? I installed AISuite to see what it recommended but I'm getting mixed signals. Their diagram (when you adjust the slider) seems to suggest it being higher increases staility (which I thought it did too since it looks like increasing it to max eliminated the spikes or ripples of voltage under load. But their little * at the bottom of the frequency meter seems to suggest lower is more stable.


----------



## steven88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> My Facebook lit up with a bunch of people excited to see Devil's Canyon OC'ed to like 5.5ghz on air or something. It boggles my mind how people fall for this. They did the same thing with Haswell.


Hey I wanted to ask your opinion. What do you think of the OC numbers of the new Devils Canyon? When I saw the world record numbers (6.4ghz LN2), I wasn't too impressed. Didn't Haswell vanilla get 7ghz back in 2013?

The 5.5ghz on standard cooling gives me more confidence, that regular consumers with non cherry picked units, should be able to reach around 4.8gz to 5ghz no problem. Which is definitely a bump up from the current Haswell. But yeah, the world record on LN2 didn't really tickle my fancy?


----------



## valkeriefire

The reviews of the engineering samples show that DC is just a Haswell chip that can do 4.4ghz. Overclocking wise they seem to have the same potential as the regualar 4770ks. People need to remember these are not new chips, they are just Haswells with better TIM and binned for voltages that will be reasonable at 4.0-4.4ghz. If you already have a 4770k that clocks decently, you probably won't gain anything from upgrading. I hope I am wrong, but that is what it seems so far. It's like the difference between a GTX 680 and a GTX 770, same GPU, just a little speed bump.

It's brilliant on Intel's part, NVIDIA did the same thing. Invent a CPU or GPU, intentionally throttle it, sell it for a few years, then re-release it again without the throttle (under a new name) and make even more money. 2x the profit for the same amount of R&D.


----------



## mav451

That analogy doesn't exactly work for this situation, but the negative sentiments are similar I suppose.


----------



## steven88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkeriefire*
> 
> The reviews of the engineering samples show that DC is just a Haswell chip that can do 4.4ghz. Overclocking wise they seem to have the same potential as the regualar 4770ks. People need to remember these are not new chips, they are just Haswells with better TIM and *binned for voltages that will be reasonable at 4.0-4.4ghz*. If you already have a 4770k that clocks decently, you probably won't gain anything from upgrading. I hope I am wrong, but that is what it seems so far. It's like the difference between a GTX 680 and a GTX 770, same GPU, just a little speed bump.
> 
> It's brilliant on Intel's part, NVIDIA did the same thing. Invent a CPU or GPU, intentionally throttle it, sell it for a few years, then re-release it again without the throttle (under a new name) and make even more money. 2x the profit for the same amount of R&D.


Wow, I thought they would "bin" it for max OC, not 4.2-4.4ghz OC, which is what the 4790K does STOCK

Anyway I hope we are wrong once more people get their hands on one. I would love to see 5ghz as standard....and 5.3-5.4ghz as golden. If Devil's Canyon flops out, then I guess I'll be waiting for Skylake and DDR4....and that's assuming THAT platform doesn't flop out as well...lol


----------



## mav451

^^Agreed, floor binning is definitely an odd strategy if their goal was better word of mouth for Haswell


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav451*
> 
> nX3NTY is only running a 412S


I believe people mean if his temps are high on low voltage, not only the cooler, the sitting, the thermal compound might be wrong, even IHS Intel error.


----------



## valkeriefire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steven88*
> 
> Wow, I thought they would "bin" it for max OC, not 4.2-4.4ghz OC, which is what the 4790K does STOCK
> 
> Anyway I hope we are wrong once more people get their hands on one. I would love to see 5ghz as standard....and 5.3-5.4ghz as golden. If Devil's Canyon flops out, then I guess I'll be waiting for Skylake and DDR4....and that's assuming THAT platform doesn't flop out as well...lol


By "bin for voltage" I mean that they will run the stock 4.0-4.4ghz with relatively low voltages (1.1-1.2v). Some peoples Haswells need 1.3v+ to get even a 4.3ghz OC, those chips would not be suitable for branding as a 4790k, so that is where binning would come in.

I really hope I am wrong, I would love to see 5ghz become a common OC, but I don't think we are going to see that.


----------



## BoredErica

I might upgrade my CPU to a Devil's Canyon 4670k equivalent...

I think my chip got poked in the eye too many times doing chess.

Hmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## error-id10t

If you're going DC then why not the i7.. remember while back you asked me to do those tests and they appeared to give better results or have you found otherwise since?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11*
> 
> Also I've been re-reading the Maximus VI Overclocking guides from ASUS and they recommend disabling Anti-Surge support to prevent power shut off due to Super I/O polling. Think they're talking about the one on the motherboard or has Haswell integrated that on the chip as well?
> 
> Also higher CPU Core Frequency such as the Max 1000 KHz or Minimum 3000 KHz for better Stability?


I've tried disabling anti-surge and for me, I can't see any difference though I'm at 4.6. On your second part, unsure what you mean.. if that's the PWM then higher "in theory helps".


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> If you're going DC then why not the i7.. remember while back you asked me to do those tests and they appeared to give better results or have you found otherwise since?
> I've tried disabling anti-surge and for me, I can't see any difference though I'm at 4.6. On your second part, unsure what you mean.. if that's the PWM then higher "in theory helps".


Well there are three major chess engines today. Two of them have the authors explicitly warning users not to use HT. The last one happens to be the strongest one today, and the authors are still split on whether to use HT or not. There's still no consensus. But there would be a consensus if HT drastically improved strength.


----------



## fateswarm

Is anyone able to make a guess what's the temps difference between a DC<->Delidded 4770K?


----------



## maynard14

Hi there, so im stable at 4.3 ghz @ 1.25 volts,. temps are great never exceed 80c and also 4.4 ghz stable @ 1.32 volts temps are 89c max and lastly 4.5 ghz @ 1.36 volts 96c max temp

question guys is it true that anything above 1.3 volts will degrade 4770k faster? and should i just stay with 4.3 ghz @ 1.25 volts?

just being sure and cautious,.. thank you


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maynard14*
> 
> Hi there, so im stable at 4.3 ghz @ 1.25 volts,. temps are great never exceed 80c and also 4.4 ghz stable @ 1.32 volts temps are 89c max and lastly 4.5 ghz @ 1.36 volts 96c max temp
> 
> question guys is it true that anything above 1.3 volts will degrade 4770k faster? and should i just stay with 4.3 ghz @ 1.25 volts?
> 
> just being sure and cautious,.. thank you


Well, currently my 4670k has been running at 4.6-4.7ghz for the last year @ 1.39-1.43v VID, with absolutely no noticeable degradation. So I guess it comes down to what you consider to be "faster degradation".


----------



## lilchronic

my brother has a i7 920 running @ 4.6Ghz with 1.42v for about 5 years now still running strong...


----------



## maynard14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> my brother has a i7 920 running @ 4.6Ghz with 1.42v for about 5 years now still running strong...


wowow that is so cool, 5 years, damn! well so i think its safe, and its just up to the user right if he wants 1.4 volts or 1.3 above, gues ill stick for 4.3 right now till i delid this 4770k







, thanks again guys


----------



## BoredErica

EDIT:
Nevermind, I'll post this later.


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maynard14*
> 
> Hi there, so im stable at 4.3 ghz @ 1.25 volts,. temps are great never exceed 80c and also 4.4 ghz stable @ 1.32 volts temps are 89c max and lastly 4.5 ghz @ 1.36 volts 96c max temp
> 
> question guys is it true that anything above 1.3 volts will degrade 4770k faster? and should i just stay with 4.3 ghz @ 1.25 volts?
> 
> just being sure and cautious,.. thank you




It is recommanded to not exceed 1.45V on air cooling, so i guess even if 1.36 is your VID and not VCORE, your VCORE is still below 1.4 so it seems ok.
Your problem is more temps, you may want to stay below 80 especially if you are testing with x264 because x264 gives roughly same temps you gonna have while gaming.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raven113*
> 
> Here we go Dark and tyvm for your efforts and to others that contributed, very much appreciated.
> 
> Username: raven113
> 
> CPU Model: 4670k
> 
> Core Multiplier: 44
> 
> CPU VID: 1.292v
> 
> Vcore: 1.312v
> 
> Uncore Multiplier:42
> 
> Uncore Voltage: 1.280v
> 
> Input Voltage: 1.850v
> 
> Cooling Solution: Corsair H80i no delid
> 
> Stability Test: RealBench V2.2 Stress Test 8hrs/H.264x10 passes
> 
> Batch Number: 3312B693 Costa Rica
> 
> Ram Speed: 1600-9-9-9-24 t-2
> 
> Ram Voltage: 1.5v
> 
> LLC Setting: Level 8
> 
> Motherboard: Asus Maximus VI Hero


You have been charted!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sweenytodd*
> 
> Chart me off Wizzie
> 
> Username: *sweenytodd*
> CPU Model: *4670K*
> Core Multiplier: *45 * 100*
> CPU VID: *1.3v*
> Vcore: *1.312v*
> Uncore Multiplier: *44*
> Uncore Voltage: *1.28v*
> Input Voltage: *1.9v*
> Cooling Solution: *PH-TC14PE_RD air cooler, non-delidded, 20-21C ambient temps at the time of the test*
> Stability Test: *x264_v2: normal, 12.75 hours*
> Batch Number: *3328B919 / Made in Costa Rica*
> Ram Speed: *2400MHz / 10-12-12-31-2N*
> Ram Voltage: *1.675V*
> LLC Setting: *AUTO*
> Motherboard: *Asus Maximus VI Hero*


You've been charted. Thanks.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gaul*


You care to chart that?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> I'm still working on my overclock.
> Wanna break the 4.4Ghz that has been charted before =)


Ok, I see.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nX3NTY*
> 
> I got a pretty rubbish 4670k, needs at least 1.165V to be stable at 4.2GHz. I don't know what else to do with it. Load temps in Far Cry 3 (game I found that is most sensitive with Vcore) reaches 70C+ Any idea what I should do? Uncore voltage is quite high too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Username: nX3NTY
> CPU Model: 4670k
> Core Multiplier: 42x
> Vcore: 1.164V (Fixed)
> Vcore additional offset: 0.001V
> Uncore Multiplier: 34x
> Uncore Voltage: 1.149V (Fixed)
> Uncore additional offset: 0.001V
> Input Voltage: 1.8V
> Cooling Solution: CM Hyper 412S
> Stability Test: Any game, FarCry 3 seems to very sensitive with volts
> Batch Number: Malay L348B577
> Ram Speed: 1866MHz 11-11-11-29 1T
> Ram Voltage: 1.65V
> LLC Setting: Lvl 5
> Motherboard: ASRock Z87 Extreme4
> Charted


I agree your heatsink is holding you back.


----------



## maynard14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ConnorMcLeod*
> 
> 
> 
> It is recommanded to not exceed 1.45V on air cooling, so i guess even if 1.36 is your VID and not VCORE, your VCORE is still below 1.4 so it seems ok.
> Your problem is more temps, you may want to stay below 80 especially if you are testing with x264 because x264 gives roughly same temps you gonna have while gaming.


updated my motherboard bios and my vcore improved. now at 4.4 ghz vcore 1.297 volts max temp with rog stress test is only 80c im so happy with 4.4. dont want to push it to 1.35 for 4.5 ghz specially im not delided. it is stable been playing bf4 and crysis 3 all the day...ahah. thanks again guys. hope this is it. haha.


----------



## phazer11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11*
> 
> Anyone know if there is anything to be gained by disabling the CPU Audio Device?
> 
> I'm trying to get this OC Prime Custom 1344 FFT stable for at least an hour, I know it'll already do x264 for 10 hours or better (60 x264 Loops) at 1.281 VID (1.312 Vcore readings in HWInfo) for 4.4GHz but it's crashing at 50 minutes in for Prime @1.3 VID (1.328 Vcore) and that's with uncore at 35x with 1.25v Cache Voltage.
> 
> Also I've been re-reading the Maximus VI Overclocking guides from ASUS and they recommend disabling Anti-Surge support to prevent power shut off due to Super I/O polling. Think they're talking about the one on the motherboard or has Haswell integrated that on the chip as well?
> 
> Also higher CPU Core Frequency such as the Max 1000 KHz or Minimum 300 KHz for better Stability? I installed AISuite to see what it recommended but I'm getting mixed signals. Their diagram (when you adjust the slider) seems to suggest it being higher increases stability (which I thought it did too since it looks like increasing it to max eliminated the spikes or ripples of voltage under load. But their little * at the bottom of the frequency meter seems to suggest lower is more stable.


Any info on the CPU Audio Device? I think I'm just going to disable it unless it means I can't use the onboard sound card. IF it's anything like the graphics chip it ought to help a bit.

Also from the following I guess I should disable the multi-core enhancement?

Quote:


> ASUS Multicore Enhancement: Overrides Intel's default Turbo cores rules and clocks all cores to the Turbo core frequency instead of a single core. This setting is only of interest at *stock processor frequencies*. If Enabled, ensure that processor cooling is sufficient to handle the load of four cores at the turbo frequency.


That was taken from the Maximus VI Series UEFI Guide for Overclocking below. This was taken from the Maximus VI Recommended settings for Overclocking also below.

Quote:


> *ASUS MultiCore Enhancement* can be *Enabled* to allow automatic configuration of the behavior of the Intel power saving and Turbo Boost for better overall performance when attempting to tweak the system in anyway outside the Intel default values.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> I've tried disabling anti-surge and for me, I can't see any difference though I'm at 4.6. On your second part, unsure what you mean.. if that's the PWM then higher "in theory helps".


I'm assuming it's the PWM for the CPU.

Quote:


> CPU Voltage Frequency: Can to be set to Manual to allow selection of a fixed operating frequency for the Extreme Engine DIGI+ III. The higher the switching frequency, the faster the transient response, which yields a more stable delivery of CPU Input Voltage. This may help to yield just a little more BCLK O.C. margin for the CPU used. The effect of high CPU Voltage Frequency may vary with respect to the CPU used. It is highly recommended to Enable VRM Spread Spectrum or Enable Active Frequency Mode when not intending to set the CPU Fixed Frequency to the highest level to allow less emission of electromagnetic interference or better power saving.


Now their graph in AISuite just seems to say differently when I drag the bars, since when I drag the bars higher it looks like there is more green which they say is better stability in the * portion of the AISuite readout below the graphs. From the guide I think it's saying the same thing. However AISuite also says lower is better for stability so I'm guessing someone mixed things up somewhere?

I'm referring to these guides as supplementals.

http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?33488-Maximus-VI-Series-UEFI-Guide-for-Overclocking

http://rog.asus.com/254052013/maximus-motherboards/recommended-settings-for-overclocking-maximus-vi-motherboards/

Error could you post the frequencies, voltages and phase modes etc you had to change to get yours to 4.6GHz, it might help me to stabilize my own, it's been quite frustrating that there isn't an OCN guide for the ASUS boards (that I could find) I'm using the Hero so I'll have a few different options as well but the main ones should be the same. I also haven't found much in the way of how the DMI and ICC settings affect things.

I'm also wondering about the DRAM Timings Control and such. I currently have

MRC Fast Boot: Auto

DRAM CLK Period: Auto

Channel A and Channel B Control : Enable Both

Scrambler Setting: Optimized

MCH Full Check: Enabled

DQ Sense Amplifier: Auto

DQS Sense Amplifier: Auto

CMD Sense Amplifier: Auto

DRAM Additional Training: Enabled

There isn't anything about the Skew Control in the DRAM Timing in ASUS's guides so they're at least a few months out of date. I'm also not finding anything about what the Auto settings for the DQ, DQS, and CMD Sense Amplifiers default to so I can't know how much to lower them.


----------



## JackNaylorPE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maynard14*
> 
> really sir.. i thought whea errors are cause by low vcore voltage? and is it possible to oc to 4.5 ghz just by upping or increasing the vcore?


Too many variables at one time makes it hard. Where is your cache ? 0124 errors can come from either Vcore of VCCring being inadequate

1. If you are failing on CPU multiplier 45 and cache on auto (39), try setting it manually to 30.

2. Push VID up till you pass the tests .... then, if you care about Cache, follow same procedure with VCCring

3. Only when reached ya goals here, bring up memory to XMP

4. At some point you may have to bring up VCCIN .... for me it was 46 multiplier .... 2.04 worked, 2.03 didn't and 2.07, 2.08 didn't


----------



## Vixo90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackNaylorPE*
> 
> 4. At some point you may have to bring up VCCIN .... for me it was 46 multiplier .... 2.04 worked, 2.03 didn't and 2.07, 2.08 didn't


Damn you, now you got my hopes up...

Does VCCIN/input voltage work like that? That you have to find a special spot, even if its in middle of high|low? I mean 2.03 and 2.07 didnt work but 2.04 did?

If this is true you make me wanna try go for x46 again (been trying so hard to get that stable) since i can use x45 with low volt (1.265v)

I tried 1.7, 1.8, 1.9, 2.0 and 2.1 VCCIN (these 5 settings, not anything in between) so you say that maybe 1.95 (example) might work?


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

From previous chart post, i see someone setting vcore offset to +0.01 with a static vcore, what is effect/behavior of such a setting ?
I've still seen nobody able to explain how work offests with adaptive or static voltage or to link to any descriptive link.
Is there an official (by intel) description of it ?

Is it that if you don't use adaptive, aka you use override/static, and for example you have vid = 1.30, offset mode minus and offset value 0.01, vid is lowered by 0.01 on each multiplier diff based on max multiplier ? if so which multiplier is taken in account, max default (34/35) or max turbo ?
And in that case it would mean that adaptive is an enhanced version of static+offset since it has been set by intel for each cpu ?
I'm still confused on this and don't understand how plus offset could work.
Edit : doesn't to be those rules at all, tried static vid and readed vdi was vid value + offset, not changing at all. For vring result was really weird, with offset 0.01, value 3V for a 1.256 vring in bios, unless it is HWMonitor showing something else under LCC/Ring line.


----------



## JackNaylorPE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vixo90*
> 
> Damn you, now you got my hopes up...
> 
> Does VCCIN/input voltage work like that? That you have to find a special spot, even if its in middle of high|low? I mean 2.03 and 2.07 didnt work but 2.04 did?
> 
> If this is true you make me wanna try go for x46 again (been trying so hard to get that stable) since i can use x45 with low volt (1.265v)
> 
> I tried 1.7, 1.8, 1.9, 2.0 and 2.1 VCCIN (these 5 settings, not anything in between) so you say that maybe 1.95 (example) might work?


Well I tuned in 45 first ..... I started at 42 multi with 1.9 thinking I'd go back and tune them down (never did) .... anxious to cut temps at 45 tho, I was able to get to 1.88. So when went onto 46 and 1.88 / 1.90 proved inadequate .... I went to 1.98 (highest "yellow" setting). Didn't work and thinking more is better ....went to I think 2.08 or maybe 2.07 (whatever lowest pick setting was)..... still no go and went up 0.1 three times w/o luck. then tried in the 2.06 and started working down....d.04 worked, 2.03 didn't


----------



## Vixo90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackNaylorPE*
> 
> Well I tuned in 45 first ..... I started at 42 multi with 1.9 thinking I'd go back and tune them down (never did) .... anxious to cut temps at 45 tho, I was able to get to 1.88. So when went onto 46 and 1.88 / 1.90 proved inadequate .... I went to 1.98 (highest "yellow" setting). Didn't work and thinking more is better ....went to I think 2.08 or maybe 2.07 (whatever lowest pick setting was)..... still no go and went up 0.1 three times w/o luck. then tried in the 2.06 and started working down....d.04 worked, 2.03 didn't


That's a really interesting find imo!

So my last effort with 4.6 GHz will be going from 1.9 to 2.1 ALL VALUES and will see if it'll get better.

Really if 4.5 GHz is fine with 1.265v (1.840 input V),,done like 100+ loops in x264 (cus been fine tuning cache, when my cache crashes it totally lockup my pc and i have to power down button,with to low vcore i get instant BSOD, so i can see which one is unstable) 4.6 should be around 1.3-1.4v right? it shouldnt be that high jump...x45 only 1.265v and then x46 1.4v+ really strange - i think its some other setting (hoping its the VCCIN that needs to be fine tuned for stabity)

btw i started testing your theory some hour ago,,,,i started at 1.900 VCCIN (1.350vcore) and im now up to 1.990 (been crashing in the first loop on like <10%) and with 1.980 i made 3 loops then crash...so im hoping its getting there..but in my experience its totally random, sometimes you crash even faster with higher voltage. really frustrating

Been doing this type of test before like I wrote, but i only tried 2.0 and 2.1 then i gave up. so im hoping something between the two can work!


----------



## phazer11

Something else you could try is if you have low voltage RAM (like mine is 1.35v) set the voltage setting to 1.5v in BIOS or if it's rated for 1.5v try 1.65v. I'm currently testing 4.5GHz at 1.328 VID (1.360v Vcore reading) after dropping down the VCCIO down from 1.98v (which reads as 2.03v in HWInfo) to something much lower it's doing much better than I thought. I'm doing Prime 95 27.9 Custom 1344 stress tests in addition to x264.


----------



## fleetfeather

Hi again.

Real quickly, did we (the old Haswell OC Thread regulars) ever find any evidence for changes in load temp between 4770k's with HT On and HT Off?

Cheers


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

I don't own an i7 but i think i've read that 4770k with enabled HT requires more voltages than 4670k for same ratio, so that it results in more heat. This would mean that if you turn off HT and keep same voltages, temps would be roughly the same.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ConnorMcLeod*
> 
> I don't own an i7 but i think i've read that 4770k with enabled HT requires more voltages than 4670k for same ratio, so that it results in more heat. This would mean that if you turn off HT and keep same voltages, temps would be roughly the same.


The people that bought a 4770k and disable HT, should have just saved $100 and gone with the 4670k. That is, unless they're liking the "thrill" of knowing that they overpaid for (what amounts to be) a 4670k....


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Hi again.
> 
> Real quickly, did we (the old Haswell OC Thread regulars) ever find any evidence for changes in load temp between 4770k's with HT On and HT Off?
> 
> Cheers


This is same volts just running a quick Rog Realbench Multi bench. VID @ 1.41v and you can see it's showing up as 1.42 - 1.44v. The differences shown were:

Core0: 14 less without HT
Core1: 13 less without HT
Core2: 7 less without HT
Core3: 4 less without HT

HT-ON:


HT-OFF:


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> The people that bought a 4770k and disable HT, should have just saved $100 and gone with the 4670k. That is, unless they're liking the "thrill" of knowing that they overpaid for (what amounts to be) a 4670k....


Haha, I'm just trying to simulate owning a 4670k with the exact same performance properties (voltage characteristics, frequency characteristics) as a 4770k.

I'm interested in trying to minimise the case-by-case variables of comparing a 4670k with a 4770k








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> This is same volts just running a quick Rog Realbench Multi bench. VID @ 1.41v and you can see it's showing up as 1.42 - 1.44v. The differences shown were:
> 
> Core0: 14 less without HT
> Core1: 13 less without HT
> Core2: 7 less without HT
> Core3: 4 less without HT
> 
> snip


Ahhh excellent! Are you delidded atm too? I'm also keen to see if there's any difference between HTOn vs HTOff in Delidded and Non-Delidded environments


----------



## JackNaylorPE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vixo90*
> 
> That's a really interesting find imo!
> 
> So my last effort with 4.6 GHz will be going from 1.9 to 2.1 ALL VALUES and will see if it'll get better.
> 
> Really if 4.5 GHz is fine with 1.265v (1.840 input V),,done like 100+ loops in x264 (cus been fine tuning cache, when my cache crashes it totally lockup my pc and i have to power down button,with to low vcore i get instant BSOD, so i can see which one is unstable) 4.6 should be around 1.3-1.4v right? it shouldnt be that high jump...x45 only 1.265v and then x46 1.4v+ really strange - i think its some other setting (hoping its the VCCIN that needs to be fine tuned for stabity)
> 
> btw i started testing your theory some hour ago,,,,i started at 1.900 VCCIN (1.350vcore) and im now up to 1.990 (been crashing in the first loop on like <10%) and with 1.980 i made 3 loops then crash...so im hoping its getting there..but in my experience its totally random, sometimes you crash even faster with higher voltage. really frustrating
> 
> Been doing this type of test before like I wrote, but i only tried 2.0 and 2.1 then i gave up. so im hoping something between the two can work!


You can see how my voltages changes across the 45 multiplier spectrum.....

45/Auto/Auto aka 45/39/1600
VCore 1.287
VCC Ring 1.250

45/45/2400
VCore 1.318
VCC Ring 1.318

So after 1.318 I knew I wasn't going to get 46/46/2400 down at 1.287

In your case, at 1.265, you'll need more of both to keep cache stable at 45/45

I went from 1.318 / 1.318 at 45/45/2400 to 1.385 / 1.410 at 46/46

So I needed 0.067 volts on VID (0.6 was expected) and a .092 on cache to make that jump/..... not to mention 0.16 on VCCIN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> The people that bought a 4770k and disable HT, should have just saved $100 and gone with the 4670k. That is, unless they're liking the "thrill" of knowing that they overpaid for (what amounts to be) a 4670k....


Or perhaps it could be that they have set up multiple Boot Settings profiles to they could boot with the machine optimized for what they intend to do that session.

Like this arrangement say for an employee in the Graphics field as a home build.

Profile # 1 = Gaming w/ 4.7 Multiplier, HT off,
Profile # 2 = Video Editing / CAD w/ 46 multiplier. HT On
Profile # 3 = Boot when used as "family computer" at stock speeds

I did that w/ my 2600k build

Profile # 1 = 5.0 Ghz. HT Off, heavily modified BIOS ... could be unstable.
Profile # 2 = 4.8 GHz = Gaming Boot, solid stable but ran hot w/ HT On so left off
Profile # 3 = 4.6 Ghz = Every day work Boot, HT On


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackNaylorPE*
> 
> Or perhaps it could be that they have set up multiple Boot Settings profiles to they could boot with the machine optimized for what they intend to do that session.
> 
> Say.....
> 
> Profile # 1 = Gaming w/ 4.7 Multiplier, HT off,
> Profile # 2 = Video Editing w/ 46 multiplier. HT On
> 
> I did that w/ my 2600k build
> 
> Profile # 1 = 5.0 Ghz. HT Off, heavily modified BIOS ... could be unstable.
> Profile # 2 = 4.8 GHz = Gaming Boot, solid stable but ran hot w/ HT On so left off
> Profile # 3 = 4.6 Ghz = Every day work Boot, HT On


I guess I should clarify my statement: people who *keep* HT off on their 4770k....


----------



## Fymatdsrio

Hey, I was planning on getting an MSI mobo for my future build but noticed MSI mobos weren't addressed in the guide. Would you guys not recommend MSI mobos for overclocking this CPU?


----------



## BoredErica

What?

I wrote the guide originally based upon MSI mobo because I use one. MSI is fine.


----------



## Fymatdsrio

Ah, I didn't see in it anywhere that you said what hardware you used yourself.


----------



## BoredErica

My specs are in my siggy. I didn't mention what mobo I used in the guide.


----------



## 5orehead

Is average temps 75c normal on 45 - 1.29, while stressing with x264? Cooler: Noctua - D14.


----------



## athlon 64

So i bought a 4670k for my gigabyte z87m-d3h. I got a costa rica batch and hoped it's was gonna be a good one but it seems no matter what i do i can't hit more then 4.2GHZ. I'm running it under a zalman performa with a fan running at 2000rpm and temps seem to be quiet good. Now my current and as it seems to me maximum stable settings are: cpu vcore: 1.32V (not stable with any less). I just read that i need to increase cpu input (VRIN) voltage when i'm running a vcore higher then 1.3v so i tried 1.9 and 2.0 but that didn't help hitting 4.3ghz, still unstable. My memory is locked at 1600mhz stable and cpu uncore is at 40x. I can lower it but it doesn't help the stability. Now here is the weird thing. When running at 1.32 (it overvolts to 1.34) during prime95 test the hottest core won't exceed 75C. (ambient about 24C) i don't understand how is that possible when i see people running h100's and their's 4670k boiling at 90C when exceeding 1.25v. Can you please tell me am i doing something wrong?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *athlon 64*
> 
> So i bought a 4670k for my gigabyte z87m-d3h. I got a costa rica batch and hoped it's was gonna be a good one but it seems no matter what i do i can't hit more then 4.2GHZ. I'm running it under a zalman performa with a fan running at 2000rpm and temps seem to be quiet good. Now my current and as it seems to me maximum stable settings are: cpu vcore: 1.32V (not stable with any less). I just read that i need to increase cpu input (VRIN) voltage when i'm running a vcore higher then 1.3v so i tried 1.9 and 2.0 but that didn't help hitting 4.3ghz, still unstable. My memory is locked at 1600mhz stable and cpu uncore is at 40x. I can lower it but it doesn't help the stability. Now here is the weird thing. When running at 1.32 (it overvolts to 1.34) during prime95 test the hottest core won't exceed 75C. (ambient about 24C) i don't understand how is that possible when i see people running h100's and their's 4670k boiling at 90C when exceeding 1.25v. Can you please tell me am i doing something wrong?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5orehead*
> 
> Is average temps 75c normal on 45 - 1.29, while stressing with x264? Cooler: Noctua - D14.


Guys. The temperature chart is on the first page under 'Stress Test' section.

athlon could just be your chip blows.


----------



## athlon 64

Yeah... seems i got a sucker. But the temperatures suprised me so i wanted to check how is it possible hotting only 72-73C with 1.34V under prime95


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *athlon 64*
> 
> Yeah... seems i got a sucker. But the temperatures suprised me so i wanted to check how is it possible hotting only 72-73C with 1.34V under prime95


Temps seem to vary from Prime version to Prime version (by default we assume somebody is using version 27.9), HT on to off, heatsink to heatsink, ambient temps to ambient temps, and even individual cpu to individual cpu. Some people almost completely replicated my test setup and got a higher temperature. I couldn't figure out what they did wrong, so in the end we just chocked it up to variations in temp performance from chip to chip.

That's the thing, even with Haswell sometimes it's not a temperature issue. This is why I don't think Devil's Canyon is going to be the holy grail of overclocking like some people are assuming it is.


----------



## 5orehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Guys. The temperature chart is on the first page under 'Stress Test' section.
> athlon could just be your chip blows.


Sorry, but im new in OC, seems like my temps much higher, than should be. Any ideas, why so? Vcore showing value of 1.312. Will be thankful for any help.


----------



## Vixo90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackNaylorPE*
> 
> You can see how my voltages changes across the 45 multiplier spectrum.....
> 
> 45/Auto/Auto aka 45/39/1600
> VCore 1.287
> VCC Ring 1.250
> 
> 45/45/2400
> VCore 1.318
> VCC Ring 1.318
> 
> So after 1.318 I knew I wasn't going to get 46/46/2400 down at 1.287
> 
> In your case, at 1.265, you'll need more of both to keep cache stable at 45/45
> 
> I went from 1.318 / 1.318 at 45/45/2400 to 1.385 / 1.410 at 46/46
> 
> So I needed 0.067 volts on VID (0.6 was expected) and a .092 on cache to make that jump/..... not to mention 0.16 on VCCIN


So I tried all values from 1.900-2.040 VCCIN and up to 1.375 vcore.

Best attempt I got was 5 loops (almost one hour) in x264 with 1.980 VCCIN and 1.360 vcore (even with higher values i crashed in first loop ***...must've been a lucky run)

I tried upping my RAM voltage also 1.5v>1.6v but no difference.

My setup with 4.5 GHz is:

x45 core, 1.265v
x43 cache, 1.230v
1.870 input voltage (tried 1.800v but to low)

stability is like 4 overnight runs in x264 (8-10 hours each) without problems

And last night i kept the cache at x43 with 1.230v; you're saying I might need to increase the voltage for this (cache/uncore) when im going for x46 on core? cus it can make my core clock unstable or what. I mean, its stable with the 4.5 GHz core profile.

I was bored (and getting frustrated as hell) so i took print of my BIOS and did some paint'ing;
http://i.imgur.com/EMVI8QK.jpg

I have tried like all settings there, except touching the other voltages (the ones that affect RAM stuff and FIVR stuff, and PCH)
Internal PLL overvoltage enabled also, no difference in stability.

*Tried disable all power saving features but no difference.

*Cache has been on x34 with 1.220v (like guide suggest) most of the tests. But recently since cache is stable at 4.3 GHz with 1.230vring ive kept it there.
^Seeing no difference when i lower it from x43> x34

Can be my motherboard that cant handle 4.6 GHz (and the combination of high voltages that comes with it) cus its kinda cheap and have read bad reviews (Asrock Z87 Pro3)

Btw, I can boot 4.6 GHz with 1.2v

I have also tried messing with BCLK on 99.5-101,,and strap on 1.25/1.267 but it messes with my system hard. To get somewhere between 4.5-4.6 GHz.

If anyone got tips its much appreciated. Can PM me with stupid tips that i might have forgotten also;P

*TLDR: 4.5 GHz stable with low volt (1.265v, 1.870v VCCIN) but cant get 4.6 GHz stable*


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5orehead*
> 
> Sorry, but im new in OC, seems like my temps much higher, than should be. Any ideas, why so? Vcore showing value of 1.312. Will be thankful for any help.


Neither your picture or your siggy shows what CPU you're using. If you're using 4770k with HT on that could be a reason why the temps are elevated. Also, how was the thermal paste applied, what are your ambient temps?


----------



## 5orehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Neither your picture or your siggy shows what CPU you're using. If you're using 4770k with HT on that could be a reason why the temps are elevated. Also, how was the thermal paste applied, what are your ambient temps?


Yes, sorry, my bad. Im using 4770, HT is on, thermal paste applied that comes with noctua cooler. Ambient temps 23-24. And what the reason of turning HT on/off?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> how was the thermal paste applied


I was using pee-size method. About 4-5mm dot.


----------



## angelotti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vixo90*
> 
> ...
> 
> *TLDR: 4.5 GHz stable with low volt (1.265v, 1.870v VCCIN) but cant get 4.6 GHz stable*


Well, it has been mentioned in this thread how bad z87 asrock boards are...
And i doubt asrock boards can provide stable input voltage above 1.9V with their cheap hybrid power delivery (vrm/pwm).

But if you want to make sure (rule out the CPU), set the input to 2.0/2.1V and VID to 1.4/1.42V (for your 46 multi), maybe 1.25V for the 43 cache and test for stability (make sure your cooling can handle it, and it doesn't pass 90°C while testing).
This way you'll know it won't be the (insufficient) core voltage that fails the test but the unstable power delivery to the CPU (VCCIN) by the board.

Still, it could be that your chip cannot get any higher...

*EDIT:* Your bios settings are good.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5orehead*
> 
> Yes, sorry, my bad. Im using 4770, HT is on, thermal paste applied that comes with noctua cooler. Ambient temps 23-24. And what the reason of turning HT on/off?
> I was using pee-size method. About 4-5mm dot.


4770ks are hotter because HT increases temperature. If you got 4770k you got it over 4670k for the HT so there's not much point in stressing 4770k without HT.


----------



## 5orehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> 4770ks are hotter because HT increases temperature. If you got 4770k you got it over 4670k for the HT so there's not much point in stressing 4770k without HT.


Thanks, guess my temps is normal, right? I've read in first post, that you must not hit 95c, all above shouldn't be dangerous, guess.


----------



## Vixo90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angelotti*
> 
> Well, it has been mentioned in this thread how bad z87 asrock boards are...
> And i doubt asrock boards can provide stable input voltage above 1.9V with their cheap hybrid power delivery (vrm/pwm).
> 
> But if you want to make sure (rule out the CPU), set the input to 2.0/2.1V and VID to 1.4/1.42V (for your 46 multi), maybe 1.25V for the 43 cache and test for stability (make sure your cooling can handle it, and it doesn't pass 90°C while testing).
> This way you'll know it won't be the (insufficient) core voltage that fails the test but the unstable power delivery to the CPU (VCCIN) by the board.
> 
> Still, it could be that your chip cannot get any higher...
> 
> *EDIT:* Your bios settings are good.


Dont you think I should be able to get 4.6 GHz with <1.4 vcore when I can get x45 with 1.265v though? I mean, a brick wall like that for only 100 MHz.

Unfortunately I also think its my motherboard that limits me. Since I was playing BF4 for 9-10 hours on 1.300v once with x46 and I have made some really lucky runs in x264 (~1 hours) on lower than 1.375v/2.1v input (highest i've tried) which has crashed me many times in first loop (<2 mins)

Think its the motherboard that cant handle it yes.

I will try 1.4 vcore and 2.0 input tonight. (to warm ambient now, 26-27c in apartment) maybe I'll go higher if temps are decent (they will most likely be just under 90c with 1.4 vcore and 2.0 VCCIN)

If I can get it stable around 1.4 vcore i think i will check up other cooling solution. or i will use it in the winter (cold,,,live in sweden) and also delid it.

atm with 1.265vcore/1.810 input V I'm getting 63-66C average when playing BF4 for 3 hours with 26.5c ambient temp...which is pretty good imo for my (hyper 212 evo) cooler. thats why i wanna go higher hehe.

If you think about it,,,no stability increase from 1.300-1.375 vcore and 1.9-2.1 VCCIN...seems like its my motherboard y


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5orehead*
> 
> Thanks, guess my temps is normal, right? I've read in first post, that you must not hit 95c, all above shouldn't be dangerous, guess.


Your temps are still a bit above normal but not ridiculous.

Hitting above 95C is for short term safety. If you hit 90C at x264 that's a problem because x264 isn't going to be much hotter than a normal 100% CPU load which one might achieve in some cases. And while 90C won't bork the CPU immediately, running 90C for a year is a bad idea.


----------



## 5orehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Your temps are still a bit above normal but not ridiculous.
> Hitting above 95C is for short term safety. If you hit 90C at x264 that's a problem because x264 isn't going to be much hotter than a normal 100% CPU load which one might achieve in some cases. And while 90C won't bork the CPU immediately, running 90C for a year is a bad idea.


Just checked temps when rendering image in 3ds max - 71c is max. How do you think, what could i probably do to get temps a bit lower, or just stay here and don't panic? May be i went somewhere wrong? For example, haven't properly applied thermal paste? Oh, i don't know









Here all my hwinfo values, may be i went wrong with voltage? LLC level 7, almost all other settings auto.

upd.: applied more agressive fan profile, temps get a bit better, 75c max instead of 80. Anyway, guess i can't do anything else.


----------



## fateswarm

Fun fact. LN2 overclocker over at xtremesystems reported that HT helps his overclocking. Apparently the lower temps of i5 hurt with a cold bug faster.


----------



## BoredErica

Here is a list of Stockfish benchmarks for different CPUs are different overclocks:

http://www.sedatcanbaz.com/chess/?page_id=19

Here my 4.5ghz 4670k easily defeated a 5ghz 2500k.

Chess is a multithreaded benchmark.

Here's a quick picture:



There are many CPUs listed below the last one shown in this picture. Just go to the link to see the full list, it's also a nice way to see how each CPU performs (they even tested a smartphone with chess!)

I probably took more effort to get my benchmark numbers done, so maybe I got... say, 100 kn/s bump by restarting computer in safe mode, etc. But no matter how you spin it, 4670k @ 4.5ghz definitely beats 2500k @ 5ghz for chess.


----------



## JackNaylorPE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> I guess I should clarify my statement: people who *keep* HT off on their 4770k....


Well I think you'll find that some of those those are just spending the extra $100 to get their names a little higher on "Look how high I overclocked my CPU" lists







.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fymatdsrio*
> 
> Hey, I was planning on getting an MSI mobo for my future build but noticed MSI mobos weren't addressed in the guide. Would you guys not recommend MSI mobos for overclocking this CPU?


I have been using Asus boards almost exclusively since the venerable P2B-S knocked my socks off. And while I still lean Asus in the upper price ranges ($300 and up), to my mind MSI owns the market between $125 and $200 with the G45 and GD65. Looking at the Hero and the GD65 for example, they are almost an exact match feature for feature up and down the list, so I really can't see spending $40 more for the Hero. I like the Asus BIOS better but have had less problems with the MSI. The darned Frozen BIOS Clock bug on Asus has been particularly frustrating of late. Every time I send an e-mail to Asus thinking I know how to duplicate it ..... (and I stop doing that ... i.e not using OC profile backup, saving and loading profiles, etc) and it finds a new way to rear it's ugly head.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackNaylorPE*
> 
> Well I think you'll find that some of those those are just spending the extra $100 to get their names a little higher on "Look how high I overclocked my CPU" lists
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


lots of ppl have issues in bf4 with ht on. I have also seen game benches were ht actually costs some performance.

While what you say is true there are practical reasons to turn it off.


----------



## JackNaylorPE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> lots of ppl have issues in bf4 with ht on. I have also seen game benches were ht actually costs some performance.
> 
> While what you say is true there are practical reasons to turn it off.


Yes, we just got done covering that. What we were discussing in that instance however was peeps who buy a 4770k and *never* turn HT on .... as I said a page or 3 back, I commonly use / recommend several different OC profiles which can be saved in the BIOS when MoBo is so equipped.

Like say ..... load w/ HT On for video editing / CAD work and 45 CPU Multiplier / 45 cache / 2400 RAM speed

or..... maybe load w/ HT Off for gaming 47 CPU Multiplier / 39 cache / 2133 RAM speed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vixo90*
> 
> I tried upping my RAM voltage also 1.5v>1.6v but no difference.


Is this at 1333, 1600 or XMP ? What is XMP ?


----------



## ChronoBodi

Well i'm considering a Haswell-E build later, and i can see that Haswell OCing is a bit different than Sandy/IVY (just up Vcore and multiplier and good to go)

So from what i read, you lower uncore to 35x, what is this setting called on Gigabyte mobos?

What tips can you guys give me in general, like what not to overvolt accidentally like "Core Input Voltage" which may confuse me for Vcore but it is not Vcore. Something like that.


----------



## JackNaylorPE

Every few pages in this thread an image is posted listing voltage ranges and max's. Read back 3-5 pages you're sure to find it.

here ya go.... i used the image scan tool at above right

http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-guide-with-statistics/8770#post_21621074


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *athlon 64*
> 
> Yeah... seems i got a sucker. But the temperatures suprised me so i wanted to check how is it possible hotting only 72-73C with 1.34V under prime95


I don't know but you might try increasing Vccin to 2.2, 2.3 and see if you can clock higher.
There is so much variability from cpu to cpu with Haswell it's nuts.


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

About offset mode, it only seems to add the offset to vid when mode set to override/static, and to the "under load (not avx)" vid when set to adaptive, can someone confirm ?
In that case it seems to be completely useless.

About vring, i don't know how to read it, not sure if the VIN14 on HWInfo is that, and i thought it was LCC/Ring on HWMonitor but when i set an offset, read value changes from 1.344 to >3 which i don't understand.
Also those 2 values don't change when adaptive vring is set, that's why i think it is not vring.


----------



## Vixo90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackNaylorPE*
> 
> Is this at 1333, 1600 or XMP ? What is XMP ?


Here's my bios settings
http://i.imgur.com/EMVI8QK.jpg
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> I don't know but you might try increasing Vccin to 2.2, 2.3 and see if you can clock higher.
> There is so much variability from cpu to cpu with Haswell it's nuts.


Is 2.2-2.3 VCCIN safe for testing purposes (wont run it 24/7)?

If I put 2.3 VCCIN and start benchmarking (with decent temps) it can damage the CPU?

I might try a super high VCCIN and see if that helps with my x46 OC.

Before I tried 4.6 GHz with 1.395 vcore and 2.110v input voltage and I BSOD 101 two minutes into BF4 rofl...

I made my last overnight run with 4.5 GHz last night;

Username: Vixo90
CPU Model: i5 4670k
Core Multiplier: x45
CPU VID: 1.265v (set in BIOS)
Vcore: Can't see with software with my mboard,,,but all softwares shows 1.265v think its the VID reading tho
Uncore Multiplier: x43
Uncore Voltage: 1.230v (set in BIOS)
Input Voltage: 1.810v in BIOS (shows 1.824v-1.856v in hwinfo min-max)
Cooling Solution: CM hyper 212 evo
Stability Test: over 100 loops x264. (without core clock crash, but only 38 loops (9 hours) with the vring voltage/multiplier. printscreen: http://i.imgur.com/4KKS2MQ.jpg )
Batch Number: "000002034334" only info i got,,from receipt/order
Ram Speed: 1600 MHz 9-9-9-24
Ram Voltage: 1.5v stock
Motherboard: Asrock Z87 Pro3 ATX
LLC Setting: disabled


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vixo90*
> 
> Here's my bios settings
> http://i.imgur.com/EMVI8QK.jpg
> Is 2.2-2.3 VCCIN safe for testing purposes (wont run it 24/7)?
> 
> If I put 2.3 VCCIN and start benchmarking (with decent temps) it can damage the CPU?
> 
> I might try a super high VCCIN and see if that helps with my x46 OC.
> 
> Before I tried 4.6 GHz with 1.395 vcore and 2.110v input voltage and I BSOD 101 two minutes into BF4 rofl...
> 
> I made my last overnight run with 4.5 GHz last night;
> 
> Username: Vixo90
> CPU Model: i5 4670k
> Core Multiplier: x45
> CPU VID: 1.265v (set in BIOS)
> Vcore: Can't see with software with my mboard,,,but all softwares shows 1.265v think its the VID reading tho
> Uncore Multiplier: x43
> Uncore Voltage: 1.230v (set in BIOS)
> Input Voltage: 1.810v in BIOS (shows 1.824v-1.856v in hwinfo min-max)
> Cooling Solution: CM hyper 212 evo
> Stability Test: over 100 loops x264. (without core clock crash, but only 38 loops (9 hours) with the vring voltage/multiplier. printscreen: http://i.imgur.com/4KKS2MQ.jpg )
> Batch Number: "000002034334" only info i got,,from receipt/order
> Ram Speed: 1600 MHz 9-9-9-24
> Ram Voltage: 1.5v stock
> Motherboard: Asrock Z87 Pro3 ATX
> LLC Setting: disabled


I had to use 2.3 Vccin to get 5 GHz. It's not something I personally would run 24/7, but if you're just benching to see what you can get I don't see anything wrong with it.
For my 24/7 I'm only running 4.5 with 1.8 Vccin, but I have a very good cpu.


----------



## SgtRotty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> lots of ppl have issues in bf4 with ht on. I have also seen game benches were ht actually costs some performance.
> 
> While what you say is true there are practical reasons to turn it off.


i have zero issues with HT on in bf4. try unparking your cores, or NVCP turn threaded optimization on


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SgtRotty*
> 
> i have zero issues with HT on in bf4. try unparking your cores, or NVCP turn threaded optimization on


I was not speaking for myself. I have 4670Ks in both my rigs.

Thanks though.


----------



## JackNaylorPE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vixo90*
> 
> Here's my bios settings
> http://i.imgur.com/EMVI8QK.jpg


.

OK so if Im reading right, then 1600 is your XMP profile. Can you link me to the RAM ? Putting system components in siggie would be useful.


----------



## Vixo90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackNaylorPE*
> 
> .
> 
> OK so if Im reading right, then 1600 is your XMP profile. Can you link me to the RAM ? Putting system components in siggie would be useful.


My RAM is 2x4GB 9-9-9-24 1600 MHz 1.5v

Just before I tried lower it to 1333 MHz and put 1.6v RAM but I crash in first loop of x264, still.

The only thing I havent tried now is changing the voltage that controls memory stuff (System Agent etc) and I havent tried above 2.115v VCCIN (highest 1.395vcore n 2.115 VCCIN)


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

New chart for me, had charted 4,4GHz with master cooler and have bought a noctua D14 + fractal case.

Username: ConnorMcLeod
CPU Model: 4670K
Core Multiplier: 45
CPU VID: 1.336
Vcore: 1.360
Uncore Multiplier: 42
Uncore Voltage: 1.312
Input Voltage: 1.936
Cooling Solution: Noctua D14 with ultra noise reducer
Stability Test: x264 V2, 8 threads, normal priority, more than 100 loops aka more than 19 hours // p95 27.9 1344 settings, 2h with lower voltages
Batch Number: 3330C300
Ram Speed: XMP 1600 9-9-9-24 2T
Ram Voltage: XMP 1.65
Motherboard: msi z87 g45 gaming
LLC Setting: +100


----------



## maynard14

Hi guys, quick question again. do you think antec kuhler 920 is enough for 4770k non delided 4.4 ghz @ 1.295 volts? plannong on swapping my corsair h105 currently installed of my 4770k, im planning to put the h105 to r9 290x


----------



## JackNaylorPE

Antec 920 is a very well performing cooler, and while the design is superior to Corsair's, still has the noise issue associated w/ most AIOs. Detailed article here:

http://archive.benchmarkreviews.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=721&Itemid=62&limit=1&limitstart=5

Coolit ECO A.L.C. 75.2
Corsair H50 73.1
Coolit Vantage A.L.C. (extreme) 73.0
Corsair H70 (low) 67.7
Prolimatech Super Mega 67.2
Antec Kühler H2O 620 65.9
Corsair H70 (high) 65.3
Thermalright Venomous X 63.0
Thermalright Silver Arrow 61.8
Cooler Master V6 GT 61.2
Antec Kühler H2O 920 60.6


----------



## Svarog

Looks like my WHEA ID 18 BSODS are still not solved.

I just got back to my PC after it being idle for 45 minutes. When i moved my mouse to wake up my Monitor and opened Internet Explorer it instantly BSOD with a 124. And Windows Log showed a WHEA ID 18 error with something about the cache.

Could have been a one off? Since it been BSOD free for atleast 6 weeks with the settings below.
Quote:


> CPU Model: *Intel Core 4770K
> *Core Multiplier: *45x*
> CPU VID: *1.175
> *Vcore: *1.188
> *Uncore Multiplier: *33x*
> Uncore Voltage: *1.100
> *Input Voltage: *1.800
> *Cooling Solution: *Noctua NH-U14S (Push/Pull)
> *Stability Test: *Mainly endless gaming sessions, and OCCT+AVX to reach the initial OC.*
> Batch Number: *Malaysia L312B364 (bought 5-June-2013)*
> Ram Speed: *2133 MHz, 9-11-1-28 / 1T*
> Ram Voltage: *1.650*
> LLC Setting: *Extreme (100%)*
> Motherboard: *Gigabyte Z87X-UD5H*


Not sure if it could be the cause, but all my C1E etc etc settings are at Auto.


----------



## soulwrath

so im stable @ 4.7 ghz with a 1.415V my temp readings for the 4 cores are as high as 75, 78,81,84C thoughts guys?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulwrath*
> 
> so im stable @ 4.7 ghz with a 1.415V my temp readings for the 4 cores are as high as 75, 78,81,84C thoughts guys?


Just saying temperature is like saying a temperature without telling us whether it's Celsius of Fahrenheit or something else. You got those temps from what? With what cooling solution? At what ambient temperature? These things affect expected temperatures a whole lot. I had a friend with a CPU at stock that was oddly hot, then later I realized he sits in a 100F room. At that point I was more worried about him overheating than his CPU.









Quote:



> Originally Posted by *Svarog*
> 
> Looks like my WHEA ID 18 BSODS are still not solved.
> 
> I just got back to my PC after it being idle for 45 minutes. When i moved my mouse to wake up my Monitor and opened Internet Explorer it instantly BSOD with a 124. And Windows Log showed a WHEA ID 18 error with something about the cache.
> 
> Could have been a one off? Since it been BSOD free for atleast 6 weeks with the settings below.
> Not sure if it could be the cause, but all my C1E etc etc settings are at Auto.


Maybe one off, let's be optimistic and see.


----------



## mandrix

WHEA 18.....That's a new one on me. The only thing I've seen with and ID of 18 is Windows Update....and it's not an error, just an info thing. Strange.


----------



## BoredErica

I've never seen 18 either.


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

Darkwizzie you have same mobo/cpu as me, are you able to read vring when windows is runing ? HMInfo doesn't show it to me but i saw on some other guy screens a line for it.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ConnorMcLeod*
> 
> Darkwizzie you have same mobo/cpu as me, are you able to read vring when windows is runing ? HMInfo doesn't show it to me but i saw on some other guy screens a line for it.


Don't see it. Thought I saw it a while back though.


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

Sensor should be in cpu right ? not on mobo ?


----------



## BoredErica

With HWinfo and the sensors everywhere, could be either place, lol. We've seen weirder things happen in HWinfo.


----------



## soulwrath

so guys ive been testing things around and someone advised me to do adaptive voltages - and using the power saving options

the way I have been overclocking is making it run @ that speed/voltage 24-7 without any fluctuations and turning off all power saving options (been doing this since amd ii x4, phenom ii x6, i7-930, fx-4100, fx-8350)

I was just wondering if its fine if i continue this way of overclocking?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulwrath*
> 
> so guys ive been testing things around and someone advised me to do adaptive voltages - and using the power saving options
> 
> the way I have been overclocking is making it run @ that speed/voltage 24-7 without any fluctuations and turning off all power saving options (been doing this since amd ii x4, phenom ii x6, i7-930, fx-4100, fx-8350)
> 
> I was just wondering if its fine if i continue this way of overclocking?


Your old way will work fine.


----------



## soulwrath

haha thanks dark, ugh time to spend more time overclocking


----------



## JackNaylorPE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ConnorMcLeod*
> 
> Darkwizzie you have same mobo/cpu as me, are you able to read vring when windows is runing ? HMInfo doesn't show it to me but i saw on some other guy screens a line for it.


I shows on Asus RoG Boards via an Asus EC Chip. HWiNFO advises that you might wanna disable it.


----------



## Svarog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> WHEA 18.....That's a new one on me. The only thing I've seen with and ID of 18 is Windows Update....and it's not an error, just an info thing. Strange.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I've never seen 18 either.


It says:

Code:



Code:


A fatal hardware error has occurred.

 Reported by component: Processor Core
 Error Source: Machine Check Exception
 Error Type: Cache Hierarchy Error
 Processor ID: 4

Here is the XML Format of the WHEA ID 18:

Code:



Code:


- <Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
- <System>
  <Provider Name="Microsoft-Windows-WHEA-Logger" Guid="{C26C4F3C-3F66-4E99-8F8A-39405CFED220}" /> 
  <EventID>18</EventID> 
  <Version>0</Version> 
  <Level>2</Level> 
  <Task>0</Task> 
  <Opcode>0</Opcode> 
  <Keywords>0x8000000000000000</Keywords> 
  <TimeCreated SystemTime="2014-06-11T18:08:36.208412100Z" /> 
  <EventRecordID>63506</EventRecordID> 
  <Correlation ActivityID="{1C01B0D9-026D-4774-B590-682C92C6B1B4}" /> 
  <Execution ProcessID="1700" ThreadID="3120" /> 
  <Channel>System</Channel> 
  <Computer>XXXXXXX</Computer> 
  <Security UserID="S-1-5-19" /> 
  </System>
- <EventData>
  3 
  4 
  1 
  0xbf80000000000124 
  0x22c4a7200 
  0x86 
  9 
  1 
  256 
  2 
  256 
  0 
  256 
  256 
  256 
  928 
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
  </EventData>
  </Event>


----------



## Vixo90

Been whining in the thread about my probs getting x46 stable. Did some testing last night;

*Tried all CPU input voltages from 1.9 to 2.215v

*I had vcore on 1.395v all tests.

*I upped my cache voltage (which has never crashed, but just to rule it out completely)

Results; best run was with 1.980 VCCIN (must've been luck) which made almost 5 loops (almost an hour). On 2.215v I crashed in first loop once lol.

I also tried setting RAM freq to both higher and lower, no difference. Tried disabling all power saving features, tried PLL overvoltage thingy enabled. No increase in stability.

The thing that actually made me see improvement, was to set RAM voltage from 1.5v>1.65v. No big improvement though. Maybe 5-10 mins longer before crash in x264.

Also messed around with some other settings, cba write all but stuff called "High BCLK mode/Low", "PLL selection: SB or LC"

I also tried BCLK strap (1.25) and landed on 4625 MHz with that (closest i could get) but i crashed faster (ofc).

Seems like the problem is either my bad motherboard, or lack of vcore. (Which I doubt since x45 only takes 1.265 vcore n 1.790 vccin.)
I have also made over 4 loops with only 1.350 vcore so i see very small inprovement in increasing it. Only see improvement in stability from 1.900>1.980 vccin and RAM voltage 1.5>1.65v.

My board doesnt have LLC setting either which could probably help alot with getting x46 stable (not sure).

1.395 vcore
1.250 vring
2.215 vccin
1.65v RAM

temps got up to 92 c in x264... i might try x46 in the winter or if i get other cooling solution (hyper 212 evo atm)

With my x45 temps are 65-70 in x264 and 62-67 during hours of BF4 with warm room (27-28 c)...this makes me wanna go higher hehe.

I wanna thank Dark for the great guide and the others that tried to help me with my x46. ;p


----------



## Anth Seebel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vixo90*
> 
> Been whining in the thread about my probs getting x46 stable. Did some testing last night;
> 
> *Tried all CPU input voltages from 1.9 to 2.215v
> 
> *I had vcore on 1.395v all tests.
> 
> *I upped my cache voltage (which has never crashed, but just to rule it out completely)
> 
> Results; best run was with 1.980 VCCIN (must've been luck) which made almost 5 loops (almost an hour). On 2.215v I crashed in first loop once lol.
> 
> I also tried setting RAM freq to both higher and lower, no difference. Tried disabling all power saving features, tried PLL overvoltage thingy enabled. No increase in stability.
> 
> The thing that actually made me see improvement, was to set RAM voltage from 1.5v>1.65v. No big improvement though. Maybe 5-10 mins longer before crash in x264.
> 
> Also messed around with some other settings, cba write all but stuff called "High BCLK mode/Low", "PLL selection: SB or LC"
> 
> I also tried BCLK strap (1.25) and landed on 4625 MHz with that (closest i could get) but i crashed faster (ofc).
> 
> Seems like the problem is either my bad motherboard, or lack of vcore. (Which I doubt since x45 only takes 1.265 vcore n 1.790 vccin.)
> I have also made over 4 loops with only 1.350 vcore so i see very small inprovement in increasing it. Only see improvement in stability from 1.900>1.980 vccin and RAM voltage 1.5>1.65v.
> 
> My board doesnt have LLC setting either which could probably help alot with getting x46 stable (not sure).
> 
> 1.395 vcore
> 1.250 vring
> 2.215 vccin
> 1.65v RAM
> 
> temps got up to 92 c in x264... i might try x46 in the winter or if i get other cooling solution (hyper 212 evo atm)
> 
> With my x45 temps are 65-70 in x264 and 62-67 during hours of BF4 with warm room (27-28 c)...this makes me wanna go higher hehe.
> 
> I wanna thank Dark for the great guide and the others that tried to help me with my x46. ;p


Sounds like you maxed out on the cooling you are using. Which also correlates to what JJ from Asus said that max on air is about 1.25v.

In StarCraft2 (cpu dependent game), 200mhz boost equates to about 3 average frames per second more.


----------



## Promisedpain

Let's say my 4770k can do 4.5GHz at 1.174v and 4.8GHz at 1.28v.. How would I go on charting one? Do I need to run prime95 as a proof and screenshot it?


----------



## JackNaylorPE

I used RoG Real Bench (2 Hours) and Intel ETU (8 hours) to post 45/45/2400 OC; it *has been* charted (Included Screenie of RB Result). Did this at a time when bunch of others did and O thing we wore wizzzie out









I used RoG Real Bench (2 Hours) and Intel ETU (8 hours) to post 46/46/2400 OC; but it h*as not as yet been* charted (Included Screenie of RB & ETU Result)


----------



## maynard14

pls help.. i dont know what causing my bsod

i have run x264 for about 5 hours and it bsod after 5 hours and 30 mins

here is my bsod log



and my oc settings are:

44x multiplier

auto for all settings except

manual voltage set to 1.305

eventual voltage : 1.900

voltage cache to : 1.3 v

i dont know what causing the bsod...can someone give me some direction on what to do next, temp is not an issue maxing only to 81 celcius


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maynard14*
> 
> pls help.. i dont know what causing my bsod
> 
> i have run x264 for about 5 hours and it bsod after 5 hours and 30 mins
> 
> here is my bsod log
> 
> 
> 
> and my oc settings are:
> 
> 44x multiplier
> 
> auto for all settings except
> 
> manual voltage set to 1.305
> 
> eventual voltage : 1.900
> 
> voltage cache to : 1.3 v
> 
> i dont know what causing the bsod...can someone give me some direction on what to do next, temp is not an issue maxing only to 81 celcius


124 is usually Vcore.

Are you stable at 43x?

Why are you running your cache voltage so high? If you're still trying to OC your core, set your cache to 1.15v 34x multiplier and focus on core first.


----------



## maynard14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> 124 is usually Vcore.
> 
> Are you stable at 43x?
> 
> Why are you running your cache voltage so high? If you're still trying to OC your core, set your cache to 1.15v 34x multiplier and focus on core first.


i just copied sobodys oc settings









at 4.3 ghz my vcore is set to 1.25 volts and it is stable

all settings are auto except vcore is set to manual

.........what you mean sir (34x multiplier and focus on core first) ? thanks


----------



## fateswarm

the cache runs at a different multiplier.


----------



## maynard14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> the cache runs at a different multiplier.


hmmm where can i find the cache multiplier in the bios? or should i leave it to auto and just adjust the vcore?


----------



## Gunderman456

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maynard14*
> 
> hmmm where can i find the cache multiplier in the bios? or should i leave it to auto and just adjust the vcore?


The uncore (cache ratio/cache voltage) should be right under the vcore.


----------



## maynard14

Here is my bios sir


----------



## valkeriefire

@Darkwizzie,

I am OCing my 4770k, I am currently running 4.5ghz @ 1.275v, 1.8v, and 1.15v vring. It is stable for the x264 test for long durations, but it isn't Prime95 stable for long at all. I have yet to see it crash during regular use or gaming. Is this pretty normal for a stable Haswell overclock? Are a lot of other users finding stable clocks that are not Prime95 stable, but work for everything else?

Thank you


----------



## sweenytodd

How long is your x264 test? I've had 12.75 hrs of x264 and no BSOD in game so far.


----------



## JackNaylorPE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maynard14*
> 
> hmmm where can i find the cache multiplier in the bios? or should i leave it to auto and just adjust the vcore?


I may be getting old but didn't I give you BIOS screenies ?

Favorites Page - Rt click to put stuff there


1st screenie - Turn XMP on or off


2nd screenie - Set CPU / Cache Ratios


3rd screenie - Set CPU (VID) / Cache (VCCring) Voltages


4th screenie - Eventual Input Voltage (VCCIN)


----------



## maynard14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackNaylorPE*
> 
> I may be getting old but didn't I give you BIOS screenies ?
> 
> Favorites Page - Rt click to put stuff there
> 
> 
> 1st screenie - Turn XMP on or off
> 
> 
> 2nd screenie - Set CPU / Cache Ratios
> 
> 
> 3rd screenie - Set CPU (VID) / Cache (VCCring) Voltages
> 
> 
> 4th screenie - Eventual Input Voltage (VCCIN)


so sorry sir









im gonna overclock and stress test again this time ill leave it overtime and read the whole guide

im gonna print them also









thank you again for your patience sir and guide


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

maynard14, try with higher VCCIN, 1.9 may be not enough for ~1.3 vcore, may be try 2.0 and lower it later.


----------



## maynard14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ConnorMcLeod*
> 
> maynard14, try with higher VCCIN, 1.9 may be not enough for ~1.3 vcore, may be try 2.0 and lower it later.


thanks sir, i will try 2.0


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maynard14*
> 
> thanks sir, i will try 2.0


If you ran 5.5 hours of x264 you are very close. With BSOD 124 you either need just a bit more Vcore or Eventual input voltage. Adjust Eventual to .6v higher than whatever your VID is. If you BSOD again, just increase your VID by a tiny amount (and increase Eventual to keep it at .6v above VID) and test again.

Turn off iGPU if you have a graphics card. I've read that that can help your OC as well.


----------



## maynard14

ok sir i will turn off igpu, and increase vcore, but what id vid? is vcore same as vid?


----------



## Vixo90

About the x264 benchmark;

Is it ok to run a 1080p video while doing it. I found out it makes me crash much faster than having it running alone (without any other programs up)

I've passed some overnight runs (12-14 hours) with it up alone, then I start the test when running 1080p movie and I crash within 2-4 hours.

Average core usage seems to be increased from 90-93% to 97-98% according to HWinfo.

Would save a lot of time - tho it might be overkill in stability (for me).

Edit: I can also add a theory that I have; if you get random time BSODS during stress-testing,,,for example you make 10 loops sometimes and then only 2 loops sometimes. Its most likely VCCIN/CPU input voltage. With to low vcore it almost always crash during the same time/loop. This might only apply to my CPU and board!

Like if I'm stable at 1.265vcore with 1.9 vccin;
*I lower vccin to 1.7,,,sometimes i might make 10 loops in x264, but sometimes only 2 loops.

*I keep the vccin at 1.9v, but lower vcore to 1.240 I almost always crash at the same loop/time into the benchmark.


----------



## BoredErica

I actually Bsoded today, from uncore. Thing locked up less than an hour in on chess while I was gone for 8 hours. 7 hours wasted. And it's uncore too, that's an easily avoidable issue.









I did get a 124.


----------



## JackNaylorPE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vixo90*
> 
> About the x264 benchmark;
> 
> Is it ok to run a 1080p video while doing it. I found out it makes me crash much faster than having it running alone (without any other programs up)


As I understand it that's exactly what RoG Real Bench does .... the benchmark consists of 4 sections

1. image editing,
2. video encoding
3. open CL
4. multi-tasking (all of the above)

If ya run the step 4, a video loads and then it starts multitasking ..... I use this as a quick 2 minute test to test new OC step ups

a. RoG RB Benchmark Mulititask (2 minutes) - catches a lot of instabilities w/ little time effort
b. RoG RB Benchmark all 4 tests (8 minutes) - catches a few more, gives idea of voltages and temp to be expected
c. RoG RB Stress test (2 hours) - if i beat this, I'm usually good.
d. Intel ETU (8 hours)
e. Anything else that strikes ya fancy

If say starting at 44 Multi / 39 cache / 1600.... I'll stop after b. and move on to 44/40/160, 44/41/1600 .... only when I get to 44/44/2400 will I go to step c. Exceptions of course.... 46/46/2400 required a bit hi cache voltage so I made a 46/43/2400 for general usage and tested that thru the end.

You can set the multitasking to run any number of loops .... say 60 for 2 hours or so .... or whatever number you want or just run indefinately.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

oh nice! they finally got realbench working?


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I actually Bsoded today, from uncore. Thing locked up less than an hour in on chess while I was gone for 8 hours. 7 hours wasted. And it's uncore too, that's an easily avoidable issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did get a 124.


How did you isolate the BSOD to uncore?


----------



## Tersi

Hi!

I'm currently overclocking my 4770K cpu. Whilst searching for an optimal VCORE and stability I'm stress testing with IBT running "very high" -tests.

My power settings from bios are good.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






















I have underclocked my memory to take it out from the equation.
My cahce/uncore speeds are also underclocked for the same reason.

I'm trying to wrap my head around the gflops score that IBT gives me. How consistent should they be?
I found stability at 4.7Ghz with VCCIN 2.0V and VCORE 1.325V, but the gflops scores were jumping around. I know that the gflops score is an indicator of performance, with a higher score comes a higher performance. But am I correct to believe that the gflops score consistency is a sign of stability?

In that belief I began to increase the VCORE by small steps, but did not get a significantly better performance even at 1.380V. So I began to question if the total voltage to the cpu was enough and so I upped the VCCIN voltage by small steps. Immediately I got better performance with a VCCIN voltage of 2.1V to 2.18V even at a lower VCORE. My IBT very high tests was showing up a higher overall gflops score and a better consistency of the gflops score.

My current settings are now 1.360V for the VCORE and 2.2V for the VCCIN.
My gflops scores are still only within three points instead of being a constant value within under a one point - something that I have seen when reading through overclocking threads.
I did not get any better results when trying a higher VCORE voltage.

The 2.2 VCCIN seems a bit high for me when comparing to other results for the 4770K with a frequency of 4.7Ghz, but I was getting better results with a higher VCCIN as I have mentioned earlier in this post. So am I missing something? Can i still go higher with the VCCIN to try and get higher and even more consistent gflops score? Or is it normal for the gflops to jump around within 2 to 3 points (for example from 120 to 123)?

How should I proceed?


----------



## Svarog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I actually Bsoded today, from uncore. Thing locked up less than an hour in on chess while I was gone for 8 hours. 7 hours wasted. And it's uncore too, that's an easily avoidable issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did get a 124.


Any chance Windows Log says WHEA id 18 (Cache Hierarchy Error) aswell?

I did some research about this and it seems it's either related to Cache Voltage or the OC is simply unstable.


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> Enable EIST and c-states and set your power option to "Balanced" in Windows to get the voltage to drop in manual. Really the minimum I think you need enables is EIST and C1E and the windows setting to get the voltage drop.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> It'll drop it in Performance mode also once you change CPU min to 5%.


My board is being defiant







EIST on, C-states on, power options to balanced but no voltage drops


----------



## kevysk

I can't have my 4670k stable. I have a gigabyte z87 mx d3h. It won't stay stable even at 1.45v. VCCIN at 2.0v It's on air with hyper 212. I know the temperatures are gonna be high, i'm fine with that. I want to know what's wrong? I lowered my uncore speed to 30 x 100. Disabled xmp profile, ram at 1333mhz. Extreme LLC. What else? I disabled all power saving states. Is it just a bad chip? I'm sort of stable at 4.2 ghz with 1.24v. Though i've crashed in battlefield 4 a couple of times, but that's when I change the offset voltage on my motherboard to keep the power saving features.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> My board is being defiant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EIST on, C-states on, power options to balanced but no voltage drops


are you using hwinfo to verify that ?


----------



## Chomuco

4770k

[email protected] 1.280v full 53g
http://i.gyazo.com/8e81ff62de500995d2f9caefdf76dbc2.png


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> are you using hwinfo to verify that ?


yeah, vcore remaining same as with c-states turned off


----------



## maynard14

hi, bad news even at 4.3 ghz 1.26 volts all auto it still bsod, even at 4.4 ghz, vcore to 1.31 volts, llc to level 5, eventual voltage to 1.9 and still bsod.

i stress test using x264 stress test and it bsod after 5 hours @4.4 ghz 1.31 volts, llc level 5, eventual voltage 1.9 BSOD:



all my bsod codes are like that









i dont think my overclock is the problem,, in my first oc @ 4.4ghz and 1.298 volts, cache voltage 1.3 volts and eventual input voltage 1.9 is stable at first, it passes 5 hours of x264 stress test, BUT when i played watchdogs or bf4 my screen goes to red or blue,,, and after restart my bsod code is still the same from the one i post at the first page, i also googled that it because of the amd driver? or my video card? im using beta 14.6 amd driver right now, do you think thats the problem not my oc?

what can it be,,


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> yeah, vcore remaining same as with c-states turned off


can verify this is not on 100% set it to 5% that going to make it down clock. My vcore drops even when its locked at 4.7ghz though.


----------



## BoredErica

MY CHIP IS DEGRADING MY CHIP IS DEGRADING


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> can verify this is not on 100% set it to 5% that going to make it down clock. My vcore drops even when its locked at 4.7ghz though.


indeed, I have it set to 5%, the core downclocks fine, I just see no vcore change in hwinfo or other monitoring programs at all
eist and c-states all were enabled


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> indeed, I have it set to 5%, the core downclocks fine, I just see no vcore change in hwinfo or other monitoring programs at all
> eist and c-states all were enabled


select c7s and c7 or c6 in every bios option that lets you under the eist settings.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> MY CHIP IS DEGRADING MY CHIP IS DEGRADING


how many hours of stress testing have ran?


----------



## maynard14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> MY CHIP IS DEGRADING MY CHIP IS DEGRADING


how do you know it is degrading sir?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maynard14*
> 
> how do you know it is degrading sir?


Because I was stable at 4.6 and at 4.5 I ran a crapload of Prime95 and hundreds of hours of chess to no Bsods. And now I can't go over 10 games of chess on Houdini before a random Bsod. I can avoid Houdini and it's not vital to my work but I'm afraid it's going to get worse.

I'm digging myself a hole when I decide to sell my CPU on OCN.

4.6 survived x20 loops of x264 and 2 months ago failed 1 loop of x264.

4.5 never bsoded, ever, even under Prime.

Since then I've ran over a thousand hours of chess so far since the overclock. Most people will not load their CPU to my extent.

For 4.6 I ran 2.2v VCCIN, 1.42v Vcore, 1.28v uncore voltage

After I noticed the problem I fell back to known Prime stable settings:

4.5, 2.0 Vccin, 1.35v Vcore, 1.28v uncore voltage

CPU has yet to Bsod from Stockfish chess or gaming.


----------



## maynard14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Because I was stable at 4.6 and at 4.5 I ran a crapload of Prime95 and hundreds of hours of chess to no Bsods. And now I can't go over 10 games of chess on Houdini before a random Bsod. I can avoid Houdini and it's not vital to my work but I'm afraid it's going to get worse.
> 
> I'm digging myself a hole when I decide to sell my CPU on OCN.
> 
> 4.6 survived x20 loops of x264 and 2 months ago failed 1 loop of x264.
> 4.5 never bsoded, ever, even under Prime.
> 
> Since then I've ran over a thousand hours of chess so far since the overclock. Most people will not load their CPU to my extent.
> 
> For 4.6 I ran 2.2v VCCIN, 1.42v Vcore, 1.28v uncore voltage
> After I noticed the problem I fell back to known Prime stable settings:
> 4.5, 2.0 Vccin, 1.35v Vcore, 1.28v uncore voltage


Oh man that sucks, so stress testing for a longgg session can degrade chip much faster, and i notice 1.4 volts can degrade chip faster? but still you can oc it for 4.5 ghz, mine wont be stable at 4.4 ghz







your still lucky sir


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maynard14*
> 
> Oh man that sucks, so stress testing for a longgg session can degrade chip much faster, and i notice 1.4 volts can degrade chip faster? but still you can oc it for 4.5 ghz, mine wont be stable at 4.4 ghz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your still lucky sir


I'm just average at this point, 4.5ghz is only average.

If degradation continues, Stockfish chess will start to Bsod, at first once every hundreds of hours, then more frequently, and then gaming will eventually start to Bsod. I don't know what's going to happen.

I have the funds to just upgrade to Devil's Canyon and get a new mobo (this mobo has rockstar onboard audio but in the past had some finnicky internet chip shenanigans which seems to have fixed itself). I could then make a Devil's Canyon version of my guide. But I don't want to spend moneys.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I'm just average at this point, 4.5ghz is only average.
> If degradation continues, Stockfish chess will start to Bsod, at first once every hundreds of hours, then more frequently, and then gaming will eventually start to Bsod. I don't know what's going to happen.
> 
> I have the funds to just upgrade to Devil's Canyon and get a new mobo (this mobo has rockstar onboard audio but in the past had some finnicky internet chip shenanigans which seems to have fixed itself). I could then make a Devil's Canyon version of my guide. But I don't want to spend moneys.


overclocking DC is not any different. Especially since it works on z87 mobos. Its going to be all the same adjustments. Maybe it can run IBT without a delid at 4.5ghz but I doubt it.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> overclocking DC is not any different. Especially since it works on z87 mobos. Its going to be all the same adjustments. Maybe it can run IBT without a delid at 4.5ghz but I doubt it.


Probably, but I wanna be sure.









The Canyon isn't even here yet, so I dunno.

Inb4IdegradeDevilsCanyon


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> MY CHIP IS DEGRADING MY CHIP IS DEGRADING


Time to use that Tuning Plan or get one








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> indeed, I have it set to 5%, the core downclocks fine, I just see no vcore change in hwinfo or other monitoring programs at all
> eist and c-states all were enabled


Yeah, I've given up trying to understand things. It could be simple as you having a newer BIOS from ASUS and they changed things for ROG for some reason. It could be that your BIOS is just freaked out and a cmos reset might "fix" it.

Anyhow, got myself a 4790K on the way. When I start playing with that, I'll replace my crappy 4770K using Tuning Plan.


----------



## maynard14

ill be happy for 4.3 ghz then ill stay for 1.26 volts haha, cant afford to buy a new processor


----------



## Alxx

@Darkwizzie

Have you ever tried clear cmos or flashing the Bios of your Motherboard ?

Corrupt Bios can cause weird issues.

You could also try the CPU in another setup, different Motherboard, fresh OS. Otherwise you cannot really be sure.

Anyway, i hope for you it is not degradation


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> MY CHIP IS DEGRADING MY CHIP IS DEGRADING


Or the voltage regulation of a motherboard.


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> select c7s and c7 or c6 in every bios option that lets you under the eist settings.
> how many hours of stress testing have ran?


Yeah man







have it specifically set and still no results


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alxx*
> 
> @Darkwizzie
> 
> Have you ever tried clear cmos or flashing the Bios of your Motherboard ?
> 
> Corrupt Bios can cause weird issues.
> 
> You could also try the CPU in another setup, different Motherboard, fresh OS. Otherwise you cannot really be sure.
> 
> Anyway, i hope for you it is not degradation


I've upgraded my bios. That counts, right?

I don't have another z87 mobo to try it out with. I can try a fresh OS but I've been lazy.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I've *upgraded my bios. That counts, right?*
> I don't have another z87 mobo to try it out with. I can try a fresh OS but I've been lazy.


yeah it can definitely be from a bios update, usually if you update you're bios you'll have to update you overclock also.......


----------



## Alxx

Upgrading Bios means flashing is involved. So it is probably not a Bios issue. Unless the Bios Version is Crap !

I really would try another setup then. When you are not too lazy









Maybe you can put the CPU into Mobo of a friend ? Also testing the CPU in another setup will take you less time then install a new OS with all Programs, Games and so on. If you only install OS there still the chance that it is no CPU degradation but something else.

If it is really degredation you are probably the only one with a Haswell CPU where this has happened until now.

I wonder if this then happened because of heavy CPU useage. I think there are quite a few people out there using similar Vcore levels, without any problems, but these people probably dont stress their CPUs as often as you do.


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

I somehow managed to get the voltage to drop even without being able to manually set all the options ( can not edit the package state support )

Is this just software readings going crazy or should I undo all of this? I'm a bit worried every single software is reading 1.6v + voltage spikes on certain cores and that is just not good


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

Is VID mode set to adaptive ?


----------



## angelotti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Because I was stable at 4.6 and at 4.5 I ran a crapload of Prime95 and hundreds of hours of chess to no Bsods. And now I can't go over 10 games of chess on Houdini before a random Bsod. I can avoid Houdini and it's not vital to my work but I'm afraid it's going to get worse.
> 
> I'm digging myself a hole when I decide to sell my CPU on OCN.
> 
> 4.6 survived x20 loops of x264 and 2 months ago failed 1 loop of x264.
> 4.5 never bsoded, ever, even under Prime.
> 
> Since then I've ran over a thousand hours of chess so far since the overclock. Most people will not load their CPU to my extent.
> 
> For 4.6 I ran 2.2v VCCIN, 1.42v Vcore, 1.28v uncore voltage
> After I noticed the problem I fell back to known Prime stable settings:
> 4.5, 2.0 Vccin, 1.35v Vcore, 1.28v uncore voltage
> 
> CPU has yet to Bsod from Stockfish chess or gaming.


2.2 VCCIN is *way* to much for every day usage with regular cooling (it's fine for testing, though). And i don't mean just CPU, but MB as well (vrm & pwm).
You're pushing almost twice the "extra" voltage recommended by intel (they recommend 4 to 4.5V over VID and you are delivering 7.8 above it).
That voltage affects the IVR far more then it affects the cores. In other words you're affecting *the cores*, *the IGPU*, *the IMC*, *etc...*

If you don't intend to sell it (i wouldn't do that, selling a possibly defective chip to someone else) then you should delid it, and then try to feed it lower VCCIN and perhaps place a small fan to blow over the MB's VRM area (like i did). That alone allowed me to drop the input from 1.95 to 1.85V for my 4.3GHz @ 1.35V. If your room is air conditioned (less than 23°C), you may not need to do that.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angelotti*
> 
> 2.2 VCCIN is *way* to much for every day usage with regular cooling (it's fine for testing, though). And i don't mean just CPU, but MB as well (vrm & pwm).
> You're pushing almost twice the "extra" voltage recommended by intel (they recommend 4 to 4.5V over VID and you are delivering 7.8 above it).
> That voltage affects the IVR far more then it affects the cores. In other words you're affecting *the cores*, *the IGPU*, *the IMC*, *etc...*
> 
> If you don't intend to sell it (i wouldn't do that, selling a possibly defective chip to someone else) then you should delid it, and then try to feed it lower VCCIN and perhaps place a small fan to blow over the MB's VRM area (like i did). That alone allowed me to drop the input from 1.95 to 1.85V for my 4.3GHz @ 1.35V. If your room is air conditioned (less than 23°C), you may not need to do that.


what your saying is most likely correct but the bigger impact in darwizxie chip is the hundreds of hours of p95. And he runs chess for fun. Around the clock. In less than a year dark has aged his cpu.

After I learn the profiles on my cpus and know what vcore is stable. I never run anymore stress tests.

I bench a little but bench tests are nowhere near the wear and tear of stressing for 8-12 hour sessions.

If someone ran prime95 for the equivalent of 10 full days. That's a cpu being pushed at 100% more than average use will push it in a year. Possibly even years.


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ConnorMcLeod*
> 
> Is VID mode set to adaptive ?


no, it's manual voltage with eist and c-state enabled. problem is you can see the voltages are all over the place.


----------



## Vixo90

Anyone can try explain what difference these two settings will have? As my understanding, it's no difference at all? The lower offset thingy is just some unnecessary crap?

(The "Vcore voltage ADDITIONAL OFFSET") It's just one more value for fine tuning...but you can just keep it on 'Auto' and up the upper value? :s In the tooltip for it, it says something about "dynamic". Hmm. I've seen many who put "0.001" in them...the offset values.

They both give me 1.285 vcore. (?)


----------



## MrMD

So having used a lot of info in the OP i have got round to doin a proper OC on my 4670k

Mobo:G1 Sniper z87
Cooler: Evo 212 with Noctua F12-pwm

Think i got a real nice chip.
First a little history tho lol

When i first built this rig 4 months i noticed that my stock VID was 1.030(low i thought).A month later i swapped my 1 8GB stick of 133mhz ram for 2x4gb 2133mhz ram,and after enabling the ram Kits XMP it increaced my VID up to 1.130 and locked all 4 cores at 3.8 under full load(rather than the stock 3.6).I read that this was pretty normal behavior with XMP enabled high speed ram, on Giga boards,so i just jacked the multi to 40x.And ran it like that till last week.

Under synthetic loads my CPU vcore always increases by .026v over what i manully set in the BIOS,and is even easily seen under the IA setting in HWinfo(i havent seen anyone mention this be4,the IA value is always the exact same as the Vcore i end up seeing when i run prime/ibt ect ect)

I decided it was time to get a higher and set 4.3ghz as my target,with very minimal tinkering i got their with a vcore(bios) of 1.194v and in windows under load(non synthetic) my end result vcore is 1.212v.

Only settings i have manualy changed are, Cpu vore,base clock multi,set the cpu cache to 34x and the Vccin to 1.810.For testing i ran prime for 2hrs,and around 50 passes or so on x264,and some general usage and gaming ect,so far seems rock solid stable.

Heres a quick screenie of HWmonitor after running x264 for 40mins. http://postimg.org/image/nlzcjevnx/full/

Wondering how much more Vcore i might need for 4.4/4.5 i think i could get their with this CPU/cooler combo

Edit:Also big thanks to Darkwizz for his OP and everyone else contributions to the thread have been most helpful


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrMD*
> 
> So having used a lot of info in the OP i have got round to doin a proper OC on my 4670k
> 
> Mobo:G1 Sniper z87
> Cooler: Evo 212 with Noctua F12-pwm
> 
> Think i got a real nice chip.
> First a little history tho lol
> 
> When i first built this rig 4 months i noticed that my stock VID was 1.030(low i thought).A month later i swapped my 1 8GB stick of 133mhz ram for 2x4gb 2133mhz ram,and after enabling the ram Kits XMP it increaced my VID up to 1.130 and locked all 4 cores at 3.8 under full load(rather than the stock 3.6).I read that this was pretty normal behavior with XMP enabled high speed ram, on Giga boards,so i just jacked the multi to 40x.And ran it like that till last week.
> 
> Under synthetic loads my CPU vcore always increases by .026v over what i manully set in the BIOS,and is even easily seen under the IA setting in HWinfo(i havent seen anyone mention this be4,the IA value is always the exact same as the Vcore i end up seeing when i run prime/ibt ect ect)
> 
> I decided it was time to get a higher and set 4.3ghz as my target,with very minimal tinkering i got their with a vcore(bios) of 1.194v and in windows under load(non synthetic) my end result vcore is 1.212v.
> 
> Only settings i have manualy changed are, Cpu vore,base clock multi,set the cpu cache to 34x and the Vccin to 1.810.For testing i ran prime for 2hrs,and around 50 passes or so on x264,and some general usage and gaming ect,so far seems rock solid stable.
> 
> Heres a quick screenie of HWmonitor after running x264 for 40mins. http://postimg.org/image/nlzcjevnx/full/
> 
> Wondering how much more Vcore i might need for 4.4/4.5 i think i could get their with this CPU/cooler combo
> 
> Edit:Also big thanks to Darkwizz for his OP and everyone else contributions to the thread have been most helpful


1.3v for 4.5gh is the average. Different chips can even scale differently with added vcore. Its hard to tell you exactly what vcore you need. If you get 4.5ghz stable under 1.3 consider the chip above average.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

even then though it doens't particularly mean it will scale, does it?

my 4770k only runs at 4.5 for whatever reason(even downclocking pisses it off)


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> even then though it doens't particularly mean it will scale, does it?
> 
> my 4770k only runs at 4.5 for whatever reason(even downclocking pisses it off)


well atleast 4.5 is decent.


----------



## valkeriefire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrMD*
> 
> When i first built this rig 4 months i noticed that my stock VID was 1.030(low i thought).A month later i swapped my 1 8GB stick of 133mhz ram for 2x4gb 2133mhz ram,and after enabling the ram Kits XMP it increaced my VID up to 1.130 and locked all 4 cores at 3.8 under full load(rather than the stock 3.6).I read that this was pretty normal behavior with XMP enabled high speed ram, on Giga boards,so i just jacked the multi to 40x.And ran it like that till last week.
> 
> http://postimg.org/image/nlzcjevnx/full/
> 
> Wondering how much more Vcore i might need for 4.4/4.5 i think i could get their with this CPU/cooler combo
> 
> Edit:Also big thanks to Darkwizz for his OP and everyone else contributions to the thread have been most helpful


Your 1.03 stock idle voltage is very good, you should consider yourself lucky. My first 4770k had one of 1.13, which is horrible, and that CPU would only OC to 4.0ghz. My current chip is good, it is 1.05v and I can 4.5ghz at 1.25v. It passes the x264 test for hours and is stable, but Prime95 will crash my chip, but that doesn't matter to me since everything else is stable.

As previously stated, you should be able to get 4.5ghz with 1.3v. You should then try to reduce your voltage bit by bit until it become unstable.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> well atleast 4.5 is decent.


Yeah I am not complaining. I only built the pc for my parents to surf the internet so by all means its complete and utter overkill

I just have it OC'd because I use the system for ddr3 overclocking occasionally since the IMC is so much better than my 3930k

(actually... come to think of it I don't think it works at stock clock speeds) I have often wondered if there may be something wrong with my z87m OCF

(also for one guy I would start at 1.325v)(thats the minimum for my chip)


----------



## Krulani

What is Uncore called in Asus BIOS? I have never found that word anywhere


----------



## fateswarm

uncore cache ring


----------



## angelotti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *angelotti*
> 
> 2.2 VCCIN is *way* to much for every day usage with regular cooling (it's fine for testing, though). And i don't mean just CPU, but MB as well (vrm & pwm).
> You're pushing almost twice the "extra" voltage recommended by intel (they recommend 4 to 4.5V over VID and you are delivering 7.8 above it).
> That voltage affects the IVR far more then it affects the cores. In other words you're affecting *the cores*, *the IGPU*, *the IMC*, *etc...*
> 
> If you don't intend to sell it (i wouldn't do that, selling a possibly defective chip to someone else) then you should delid it, and then try to feed it lower VCCIN and perhaps place a small fan to blow over the MB's VRM area (like i did). That alone allowed me to drop the input from 1.95 to 1.85V for my 4.3GHz @ 1.35V. If your room is air conditioned (less than 23°C), you may not need to do that.
> 
> 
> 
> what your saying is most likely correct but the bigger impact in darwizxie chip is the hundreds of hours of p95. And he runs chess for fun. Around the clock. In less than a year dark has aged his cpu.
> 
> After I learn the profiles on my cpus and know what vcore is stable. I never run anymore stress tests.
> 
> I bench a little but bench tests are nowhere near the wear and tear of stressing for 8-12 hour sessions.
> 
> If someone ran prime95 for the equivalent of 10 full days. That's a cpu being pushed at 100% more than average use will push it in a year. Possibly even years.
Click to expand...

Yes, i was referring to that kind of workload when i said '_every day usage_'.., things that fall under *heavy gaming* (the newer ones) *or video encoding* type of loads. To which that chess application falls under. The type of things that would benefit from OC-ing (people who qualify facebook and youtube as 'every day usage' don't OC, more so, most use phones for that kind of usage).
Obviously prime does not fall under that category.

But 2.2 VCCIN is still too much for that type workload when we're talking about hundreds of hours of it.


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angelotti*
> 
> Yes, i was referring to that kind of workload when i said '_every day usage_'.., things that fall under *heavy gaming* (the newer ones) *or video encoding* type of loads. To which that chess application falls under. The type of things that would benefit from OC-ing (people who qualify facebook and youtube as 'every day usage' don't OC, more so, most use phones for that kind of usage).
> Obviously prime does not fall under that category.
> 
> But 2.2 VCCIN is still too much for that type workload when we're talking about hundreds of hours of it.


It's actually not too much. What's your basis of this?? You have had one fail because you ran the voltage too high with insufficient cooling??

I have had my 4770k since release. I highly doubt in the life of this cpu, it has ever seen an input voltage of less than 2.2 volts. And it's still just the same as when I bought it, running at my same OC.


----------



## 5orehead

Another approval, that uncore may stuck your OC. I decided to lock on x43 and 1.215 (VID 1.232) for everyday use. All was going fine (passed overnight with x264) until i decided to run Prime 27.9 blend. It crashed my system instantly with 124 BSOD. Then i upped vcore to 1.23 (1.248 VID), but...it crashed again, but stayed longer. I began to think, that my chip is total crap, but then remembered Darkwizzles OP and dropped down uncore to stock. Ran Prime - all fine, lowered vcore to 1.215 - all fine, runnin stable as hell. I even wasn't touching input voltage. What do u think, guys? Should i keep it as it is, or try to play with uncore? May be insufficient cache voltage?


----------



## Wirerat

Anyone found any negatives for using adaptive with offset on cache ?

This snapshot of AIsuite is just the only place I could see it illustrated inside windows. All settings are made in bios. Cache is at 4.0ghz


----------



## 5orehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Anyone found any negatives for using adaptive with offset on cache ?


My Sabertooth MARK 1 run adaptive, even if i don't want it to run adaptive. Don't think, that it mays somehow negatively affect your OC.


----------



## angelotti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> It's actually not too much. What's your basis of this?? You have had one fail because you ran the voltage too high with insufficient cooling??
> 
> I have had my 4770k since release. I highly doubt in the life of this cpu, it has ever seen an input voltage of less than 2.2 volts. And it's still just the same as when I bought it, running at my same OC.


Well, i'm not an absolutist, i just expressed my view on it based on my understanding of this technology, my experience and the (few) things i remember from school (industrial electro-mechanics). I wasn't suggesting it's going to affect all people the same way. I did mention the notion "regular cooling", and the fact that your system doesn't fall under that category won't void my experience.

Your custom loop with 'XSPC EX 480' rad is way above *Darkwizzie*'s 'Noctua NH-D14' or my 'Megahalems'.
And also your 'Gigabyte Z87-OC' is way above *Darkwizzie*'s 'MSI Z87-G45' or my '*ASS*rock Z87M Eextreme4'.
Your MB is about x4 the price of mine, here, so the components on it are premium. You won't experience overheated MB components as much as others.

It is easier for a mid to lower-end MB to sustain a clean 1.9-2.0V *inpu*t than it is to sustain a constant and clean 2.2V (due to the increased electrical resistance caused by increased heat caused by the increased potential difference).
As for the CPU, it's the same story, that 2.2V reaches the IVR and it has to bring it down to what the individual "lines" need. There isn't a master VR that takes that 2.2V and splits it to individual voltages which then send it to the VR's corresponding to the cores, cache, igpu, imc, etc.., they (integrated VR's) all take that 2.2V and have to work with it. They all get hotter if the VCCIN is higher (increased potential difference).
So, if one of the VR's is weaker than the rest, it will degrade faster and cause instability (sending "dirty" voltage to the core/cache/igpu etc). Again, not all CPU's are as bad as mine (needing 1.35V at 4.3GHz just to do 4h of regular x264 encoding or 30min of prime blend/large fft's).


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angelotti*
> 
> Well, i'm not an absolutist, i just expressed my view on it based on my understanding of this technology, my experience and the (few) things i remember from school (industrial electro-mechanics). I wasn't suggesting it's going to affect all people the same way. I did mention the notion "regular cooling", and the fact that your system doesn't fall under that category won't void my experience.
> 
> Your custom loop with 'XSPC EX 480' rad is way above *Darkwizzie*'s 'Noctua NH-D14' or my 'Megahalems'.
> And also your 'Gigabyte Z87-OC' is way above *Darkwizzie*'s 'MSI Z87-G45' or my '*ASS*rock Z87M Eextreme4'.
> Your MB is about x4 the price of mine, here, so the components on it are premium. You won't experience overheated MB components as much as others.
> 
> It is easier for a mid to lower-end MB to sustain a clean 1.9-2.0V *inpu*t than it is to sustain a constant and clean 2.2V (due to the increased electrical resistance caused by increased heat caused by the increased potential difference).
> As for the CPU, it's the same story, that 2.2V reaches the IVR and it has to bring it down to what the individual "lines" need. There isn't a master VR that takes that 2.2V and splits it to individual voltages which then send it to the VR's corresponding to the cores, cache, igpu, imc, etc.., they (integrated VR's) all take that 2.2V and have to work with it. They all get hotter if the VCCIN is higher (increased potential difference).
> So, if one of the VR's is weaker than the rest, it will degrade faster and cause instability (sending "dirty" voltage to the core/cache/igpu etc). Again, not all CPU's are as bad as mine (needing 1.35V at 4.3GHz just to do 4h of regular x264 encoding or 30min of prime blend/large fft's).


I agree with your points, however it begs the question: If you do purchase one of the lower end boards, knowing they are indeed "lower-end", why in the world would anyone run such voltages in the first place?


----------



## winterkid09

I have a question, I've been overclocking a 4770k and noticed some behavior that is probably normal, but doesn't seem necessary.

Whenever I run a benchmarking software such as interburntest, my CPU jumps right up to 4.2Ghz and to about 60C. HWmonitor says it's drawing 80w at that point (I know I can't take these values seriously, but I'm using them as a point of reference)

Soon after, maybe 15 seconds in, it jumps to 120w draw and 85C, hangs out there for maybe 30 seconds and then drops back to 80w draw and low temps.

I can't figure out what is causing this repetitive throttling/boosting, as I have not hit a thermal limit and my clock speeds and voltages are locked.

Not to mention, no matter what overclocking profile I have set, such as my 4.0, 4.2, or 4.3 higher voltage profile, the wattage values reported are identical.

At idle, the Uncore/cache utilizes ~15w and when I start it it drops to about 7w.

Again, I know I can't use software for accurate wattage measurements, but I'm not trying to get accurate wattage measurements, I'm simply observing how the values report at different overclocks, and it seems like they all behave this way... It just seems wrong. If I can run 4.2Ghz without it JUMPING to 120w/85C Then I'd have been stable ages ago.

Any thoughts?


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *winterkid09*
> 
> I have a question, I've been overclocking a 4770k and noticed some behavior that is probably normal, but doesn't seem necessary.
> 
> Whenever I run a benchmarking software such as interburntest, my CPU jumps right up to 4.2Ghz and to about 60C. HWmonitor says it's drawing 80w at that point (I know I can't take these values seriously, but I'm using them as a point of reference)
> 
> Soon after, maybe 15 seconds in, it jumps to 120w draw and 85C, hangs out there for maybe 30 seconds and then drops back to 80w draw and low temps.
> 
> I can't figure out what is causing this repetitive throttling/boosting, as I have not hit a thermal limit and my clock speeds and voltages are locked.
> 
> Not to mention, no matter what overclocking profile I have set, such as my 4.0, 4.2, or 4.3 higher voltage profile, the wattage values reported are identical.
> 
> At idle, the Uncore/cache utilizes ~15w and when I start it it drops to about 7w.
> 
> Again, I know I can't use software for accurate wattage measurements, but I'm not trying to get accurate wattage measurements, I'm simply observing how the values report at different overclocks, and it seems like they all behave this way... It just seems wrong. If I can run 4.2Ghz without it JUMPING to 120w/85C Then I'd have been stable ages ago.
> 
> Any thoughts?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Is "interburntest" Intel Burn Test? But anyway that sounds pretty normal for that program. I wouldn't read anything into it other than what appears to be normal operation.


----------



## winterkid09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Is "interburntest" Intel Burn Test? But anyway that sounds pretty normal for that program. I wouldn't read anything into it other than what appears to be normal operation.


Ah good, I was thinking I had something in the BIOS set that was allowing a sort of temporary rise in current or voltage, but I think you're right.


----------



## steven88

.June 25th can't get here soon enough!!


----------



## 66racer

Thread cleaned, lets stay on topic guys.

Thanks


----------



## valkeriefire

I whittled my 4.5ghz Overclock down to 1.235v in the bios (1.249v at max load). Overall I am very happy with this chip.

This screen shot was at 1.25v bios though.


----------



## GeneO

So Darkwizzie. Are you prepared to gather statistics on Haswell DC? Perhaps you are going to have a separate table so we can compare against the original Haswell? I am probably not going to get one unless there is a compelling reason and it would be good if we could see them compared, and maybe even differentiation between series 8 and 9 chip sets.


----------



## GeneO

Here is something weird, and I don't have quite enough evidence to back it up for sure yet, but it seems to be that I get different overclocking results if I do by core multipliers instead of syncing all cores on my Hero VI.

I had hit a wall on trying all cores synced at 4.4 GHz - I couldn't get it stable at a resobnable voltage. So I decided to see how far I could go using per core multipliers with 44 44 43 43. First off, The voltage I need to set in BIOS to get the same core at load compared to the all cores sycned was different. And I seem to be getting stable with the per core multipliers at lower core voltage under load with 44 44 43 43 than with 43 synced. I am exploring this further to see how low I can go.

And this is with my g.skill sniper RAM now overclocked from 1866 to 2133 (with a .05 bump to 1.55V and slightly looser timings). That actually was a piece of cake.

Anyhow I will report back one way or the other as I explore this some more.

Anybody else go down this path?


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Thread cleaned, lets stay on topic guys.
> 
> Thanks


No, Sir, thank you. That was ridiculous


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> Here is something weird, and I don't have quite enough evidence to back it up for sure yet, but it seems to be that I get different overclocking results if I do by core multipliers instead of syncing all cores on my Hero VI.
> 
> I had hit a wall on trying all cores synced at 4.4 GHz - I couldn't get it stable at a resobnable voltage. So I decided to see how far I could go using per core multipliers with 44 44 43 43. First off, The voltage I need to set in BIOS to get the same core at load compared to the all cores sycned was different. And I seem to be getting stable with the per core multipliers at lower core voltage under load with 44 44 43 43 than with 43 synced. I am exploring this further to see how low I can go.
> 
> And this is with my g.skill sniper RAM now overclocked from 1866 to 2133 (with a .05 bump to 1.55V and slightly looser timings). That actually was a piece of cake.
> 
> Anyhow I will report back one way or the other as I explore this some more.
> 
> Anybody else go down this path?


what ram sticks you got exactly?


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> what ram sticks you got exactly?


g.skill sniper 1866 MHz 2x8GB 9-10-9-28 1.5V. I have them at 2133 MHz 10-11-11-28-1T 1.55V now. I can get them at 2200 10-11-11-28-1T with 1.6V.

Curious, why do you ask?

-


----------



## tatmMRKIV

wondering if they have more headroom which they should have a bunch. if you get to 1.65v you should play around with some higher clocks

because that sounds like hynix to me and they can freaking soar. Honestly I don't think 2666 c11 or even c10 would be farfetched at all

it all depends on the bin at the end of the day though I do suppose


----------



## GeneO

I kind of wanted to keep them in the Intel recommended spec (< 1.575V) for now, though I am sure I won't be able to avoid the temptation in the future.









I think I recollect seeing they were Hynix, not sure though. Will check next time I take the HSF off.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

well I am 99% sure they are hynix. what I am unsure about is whether or not they are MFR or CFR or what

what do you mean intel recommended spec? everyone and their grandma has 1.65v chips on this platform.

I took some sammys to 2.03v on air

1.65 is nothing. maybe if you had a sb-e I'd be wary of 1.65 but not haswell or anything of that sort

1.8 is nothing for these even


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> well I am 99% sure they are hynix. what I am unsure about is whether or not they are MFR or CFR or what
> 
> what do you mean intel recommended spec? everyone and their grandma has 1.65v chips on this platform.
> 
> I took some sammys to 2.03v on air
> 
> 1.65 is nothing. maybe if you had a sb-e I'd be wary of 1.65 but not haswell or anything of that sort
> 
> 1.8 is nothing for these even


From the Intel 4th generation specification sheet (1.5V +/- 5%). I know it is probably fine to run at 1.65v but I don't want to tackle the memory yet, still would like to see my processor a little further on first. Just got a free boost with no work for now


----------



## GeneO

Actually it was someone being the grammer police that started it and that same person calling the mods even though it really wasn't nasty, only off-topic from the beginning. Anyhow you didn't miss anything.


----------



## angelotti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> ...When I ran chess it was what, 65C? Unless 65C is going to degrade a chip or significantly contribute to degrading a chip, having a better cooler isn't going to do much, Angelotti...


If you are talking about the cores, then yes!, a better cooler won't help much. But that is because the cores were at ~1.4V (which is safe), and that is not too much for the load that chess app generates. The IVR's on the other hand, though they get very hot under a *high voltage/high load* scenario, won't increase the temp of the entire chip enough for you to see it on the sensor. So, while the cores may stay at 65°C, some of the IVR's may be at 85°C. And they degrade just like the cores do, (a proccess that is accelerated by high temps, as we know).
You say your chip has degraded, but are you sure the cores are the ones that did, and not the IVR's?!? In the past this would have been simple to test: swap the MB and if it tested OK you knew the CPU (cores) was fine an the problem lied in the board. Now the VR's are integrated into the chip and you'll need intel's test bench to tell which one degraded.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> ...You also pointed out motherboard - Are you saying that a better motherboard lessens the change of degradation?


No, a better MB will not prevent CPU degradation in any way that i can see. It *may/will* provide more stability for the OC through a cleaner/more constant power delivery (because it won't overheat it's components).
What i was saying was, a better MB won't degrade it's VRM's (the ones that supply the VCCIN) at higher voltages and workloads. Thus, as i already said, providing a more stable current to the CPU.

I kept going on about this whole IVR thing (which is not a common subject in this thread) because that is what started this particular discussion: the (too) high VCCIN 2.2V (too high for mid-range cooling/boards, at least in my opinion).
It is something that has not been discussed much in this thread (VCCIN safe voltages and their effect on the CPU's IVR's), and is something worth taking into account.
When the VR's were part of the boards, they got plenty of attention and importance, but now that they are integrated into the chip, they are kind of ignorred.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> ...If you do purchase one of the lower end boards, knowing they are indeed "lower-end", why in the world would anyone run such voltages in the first place?


For reasons like these.., stupid me.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angelotti*
> 
> Those are called *'COMERCIAL REVIEWS'* ..good luck getting anywhere with those.
> That is how i started, on "tech" sites _"reviewing"_ haswell, and they all say you can get 4.2 with no change to the voltage on pretty much all of them, and 4.6 should be easily achieved with 1.2V, AND cache should be 100/200 MHz under the core multiplier ...etc.
> It's all milk & sugar according to these "tech sites". And it ought to be, since major tech companies throw lots of free "goods" to them that they get to keep or sell.
> In fact, if you go to this guy's forum you'll come across this OC guide (nice and long to keep ads revenues high), where the guy practically begs for the big tech companies to notice him and send him 'goodies' to _"review"_ ( http://linustechtips.com/main/topic/41234-intel-haswell-4670k-4770k-overclocking-guide/ )


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angelotti*
> 
> That's a rather short list, but full of info. And the image confirms that all z77/z87 asrock boards (on it) have either full analog or hybrid power delivery, *except* for the 'OC Formula' ones.
> 
> When i shopped for a board at the end of last year, i searched the net for reviews (the paid ones) and couldn't find a single one saying bad things about them, not even about asrock. The worst they said about low to mid-end range were things like, '_they don't have as many extra features as the top boards_' or '_they consume 2-3 more watts_' or '_the colour scheme is ugly_'...
> 
> The reason p67/z67 asrock boards were better was because they were developed in collaboration with asus.


----------



## astralhash

Just finished overclocking my Haswell 4670K on my ASUS Z97 Pro motherboard.

I currently am running 4.5Ghz stable, at 1.2v. Getting solid 70-80 temperature range on small FFT stress test on prime95. Using a H100i cooler. I have a feeling I could even lower my voltage or up my clock speed, and still be stable... I'll report back with results...

Did I get lucky with a gifted chip?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *astralhash*
> 
> Just finished overclocking my Haswell 4670K on my ASUS Z97 Pro motherboard.
> 
> I currently am running 4.5Ghz stable, at 1.2v. Getting solid 70-80 temperature range on small FFT stress test on prime95. Using a H100i cooler. I have a feeling I could even lower my voltage or up my clock speed, and still be stable... I'll report back with results...
> 
> Did I get lucky with a gifted chip?


that looks like a nice sample. I bet it can do 4.8 it higher.


----------



## astralhash

I dropped the vCore down to 1.18, crashed after about 20 minutes of small FFT stress testing... let's try again


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> Here is something weird, and I don't have quite enough evidence to back it up for sure yet, but it seems to be that I get different overclocking results if I do by core multipliers instead of syncing all cores on my Hero VI.
> 
> I had hit a wall on trying all cores synced at 4.4 GHz - I couldn't get it stable at a resobnable voltage. So I decided to see how far I could go using per core multipliers with 44 44 43 43. First off, The voltage I need to set in BIOS to get the same core at load compared to the all cores sycned was different. And I seem to be getting stable with the per core multipliers at lower core voltage under load with 44 44 43 43 than with 43 synced. I am exploring this further to see how low I can go.
> 
> And this is with my g.skill sniper RAM now overclocked from 1866 to 2133 (with a .05 bump to 1.55V and slightly looser timings). That actually was a piece of cake.
> 
> Anyhow I will report back one way or the other as I explore this some more.
> 
> Anybody else go down this path?


When you run a stress test with those settings, you are testing a 4.3 OC, not 4.4.
Those settings are not each core multiplier, but multipliers when 1 core is under load, when 2, etc..., so when 3 or 4 cores are under load (stress test situation), multiplier is only 43.


----------



## angelotti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ConnorMcLeod*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> Here is something weird, and I don't have quite enough evidence to back it up for sure yet, but it seems to be that I get different overclocking results if I do by core multipliers instead of syncing all cores on my Hero VI.
> 
> I had hit a wall on trying all cores synced at 4.4 GHz - I couldn't get it stable at a resobnable voltage. So I decided to see how far I could go using per core multipliers with 44 44 43 43. First off, The voltage I need to set in BIOS to get the same core at load compared to the all cores sycned was different. And I seem to be getting stable with the per core multipliers at lower core voltage under load with 44 44 43 43 than with 43 synced. I am exploring this further to see how low I can go.
> 
> And this is with my g.skill sniper RAM now overclocked from 1866 to 2133 (with a .05 bump to 1.55V and slightly looser timings). That actually was a piece of cake.
> 
> Anyhow I will report back one way or the other as I explore this some more.
> 
> Anybody else go down this path?
> 
> 
> 
> When you run a stress test with those settings, you are testing a 4.3 OC, not 4.4.
> Those settings are not each core multiplier, but multipliers when 1 core is under load, when 2, etc..., so when 3 or 4 cores are under load (stress test situation), multiplier is only 43.
Click to expand...

That is correct, this has occurred before...

http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-guide-with-statistics/12700#post_22296907
http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-guide-with-statistics/12700#post_22297079


----------



## astralhash

I'm now having issues with my overclock. I have been using ASUS Digital Intelligent Processor 5 to overclock my i5 4670k. Everything has been working fine up until this last restart. My CPU is no longer maintaining the clock speed I set it to. For instance, I overclock to 4.5Ghz, and the processor stays at 4403mhz or so... as soon as I turn prime95 on to stress test, it drops to 3500mhz....

What's going on? Even did a system restore to get before any settings I might have changed. No luck.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *astralhash*
> 
> I'm now having issues with my overclock. I have been using ASUS Digital Intelligent Processor 5 to overclock my i5 4670k. Everything has been working fine up until this last restart. My CPU is no longer maintaining the clock speed I set it to. For instance, I overclock to 4.5Ghz, and the processor stays at 4403mhz or so... as soon as I turn prime95 on to stress test, it drops to 3500mhz....
> 
> What's going on? Even did a system restore to get before any settings I might have changed. No luck.


I have two suggestions for you.

1. Set all the aisuite OC settings except fan control back to default.

2. Read and follow the OP in this forum and apply your overclock in the bios.

You can set whatever your software overclock was at in the *bios* and adjust the voltage to get it stable. *Bios* adjustments are much superior to software overclocking for CPUs.

good luck


----------



## Decade

Hey all, working on my 4670K today. Chips only a few days old.
Currently doing P95 stress (custom, 6500/8096mb RAM).

4.5ghz @ 1.28v, temps are peaking at 74*C right now with my H80i running in "quiet" mode. See how this goes for an hour.
Core#2 is lagging behind the other three cores, but stable. I prefer P95 just because it's easy to use.

It was just a quick and dirty setup in bios. I'm excited to see if this chip could do 4.7ghz @ 1.28v for at least an hour, see how far I can get on that voltage. =D Once I get an hour, I'll go for the 24 hour test.

Why 1.28v you may ask? Well, I went straight for 45x ratio, and knew my old 3570K could do 4.7ghz @ 1.32v, so 1.28v sounded like a good starting point for a common overclock.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angelotti*
> 
> That is correct, this has occurred before...
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-guide-with-statistics/12700#post_22296907
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-guide-with-statistics/12700#post_22297079


This is noted in XTU as well. One could set core affinity to like 1 core though to see if the frequency bumps up...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angelotti*
> 
> If you are talking about the cores, then yes!, a better cooler won't help much. But that is because the cores were at ~1.4V (which is safe), and that is not too much for the load that chess app generates. The IVR's on the other hand, though they get very hot under a *high voltage/high load* scenario, won't increase the temp of the entire chip enough for you to see it on the sensor. So, while the cores may stay at 65°C, some of the IVR's may be at 85°C. And they degrade just like the cores do, (a proccess that is accelerated by high temps, as we know).
> You say your chip has degraded, but are you sure the cores are the ones that did, and not the IVR's?!? In the past this would have been simple to test: swap the MB and if it tested OK you knew the CPU (cores) was fine an the problem lied in the board. Now the VR's are integrated into the chip and you'll need intel's test bench to tell which one degraded.
> No, a better MB will not prevent CPU degradation in any way that i can see. It *may/will* provide more stability for the OC through a cleaner/more constant power delivery (because it won't overheat it's components).
> What i was saying was, a better MB won't degrade it's VRM's (the ones that supply the VCCIN) at higher voltages and workloads. Thus, as i already said, providing a more stable current to the CPU.
> 
> I kept going on about this whole IVR thing (which is not a common subject in this thread) because that is what started this particular discussion: the (too) high VCCIN 2.2V (too high for mid-range cooling/boards, at least in my opinion).
> It is something that has not been discussed much in this thread (VCCIN safe voltages and their effect on the CPU's IVR's), and is something worth taking into account.
> When the VR's were part of the boards, they got plenty of attention and importance, but now that they are integrated into the chip, they are kind of ignorred.
> For reasons like these.., stupid me.


Is there a IVR temperature sensor? I don't recall there being one. Yes, little talk about the IVR and its safe temperatures.

A chip degrading due to core or IVR is still a chip degrading. Knowing which caused is good to know but can't de-degrade the chip now the IVR is inside the CPU.

If I don't sell it, are you suggesting I just throw it away? Over a few hundred megahertz? Unless the degradation is going to continue to get worse and worse even after lowering all the voltages across the board, a person can just stick with a low OC. A 4.2 instead of a 4.5 will make loads of difference in terms of voltages and having the second owner not run chess 24/7 like a crack addict will expand the lifespan of the overclock and the CPU tremendously.

I mean, I can technically "afford" to just get a new CPU and trash the old one, but then again I can afford many things. Just want to save money when I can.


----------



## angelotti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> This is noted in XTU as well. One could set core affinity to like 1 core though to see if the frequency bumps up...
> Is there a IVR temperature sensor? I don't recall there being one. Yes, little talk about the IVR and its safe temperatures.
> 
> A chip degrading due to core or IVR is still a chip degrading. Knowing which caused is good to know but can't de-degrade the chip now the IVR is inside the CPU.
> If I don't sell it, are you suggesting I just throw it away? Over a few hundred megahertz? Unless the degradation is going to continue to get worse and worse even after lowering all the voltages across the board, a person can just stick with a low OC. A 4.2 instead of a 4.5 will make loads of difference in terms of voltages and having the second owner not run chess 24/7 like a crack addict will expand the lifespan of the overclock and the CPU tremendously.
> 
> I mean, I can technically "afford" to just get a new CPU and trash the old one, but then again I can afford many things. Just want to save money when I can.


You could give it for free to someone you know who cannot afford both CPU/MB upgrade.., and i wouldn't call this "throwing it away". I'm as poor as the wast majority of people in the third world countries, but i never sold something i no longer need, i always gave it away.

If you let the person you sell to, know that it can no longer OC higher due to some degradation, then my claim that "_i wouldn't do that, selling a possibly defective chip to someone else_" no longer applies.
But in that post i actually suggested that you delid it and then see what you can achieve with lower VCCIN (along with the lower temps achieved through delidding). Remember that, *lower temps means less current resistance* and that might translate to a lower VCCIN requirement as well.

If you say you could afford a new one, what's the worse that can happen?!, if it "cracks" in the delidding process, you buy a new one.., and if it doesn't but you are still not satisfied with the results, you can then sell it/give it away, dellided. I bet it adds a little value to what it lost through degradation.

I agree with saving money where possible, IF the save is where it makes sense. I now regret saving money on the MB.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ConnorMcLeod*
> 
> When you run a stress test with those settings, you are testing a 4.3 OC, not 4.4.
> Those settings are not each core multiplier, but multipliers when 1 core is under load, when 2, etc..., so when 3 or 4 cores are under load (stress test situation), multiplier is only 43.


Yes, I know what the per core means.

I run the stress tests with all threads (8) and with only 1 and 2 threads. So I see 4.4 GHz and am testing it at 4.4 GHz.

So this is diverting from my original question, which is:

When I do stress it with 8 threads using 43 43 44 44 per core (so that all threads are really running at 43), it appears to need less core voltage for stability than if I have all the cores synced at a 43 multiplier. Has anyone else seen this behavior?


----------



## nick779

I know I've heard about ivy bridge and haswell having terrible TIM applications, but I didn't realize how widespread it is.

My 4670k is sitting at 4.4ghz/1.275vcore on an h60 and on an p95/ocst small fft/data set torture test core 1 is always around 81-87c and the other cores hold around 68-73c is that big of a difference normal?

Soon it will be on an h105 with push pull so I can hit 4.5ghz and stay at comfy temperatures, but a ~15c difference is ridiculous.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nick779*
> 
> I know I've heard about ivy bridge and haswell having terrible TIM applications, but I didn't realize how widespread it is.
> 
> My 4670k is sitting at 4.4ghz/1.275vcore on an h60 and on an p95/ocst small fft/data set torture test core 1 is always around 81-87c and the other cores hold around 68-73c is that big of a difference normal?
> 
> Soon it will be on an h105 with push pull so I can hit 4.5ghz and stay at comfy temperatures, but a ~15c difference is ridiculous.


yes, inconsistency between cores is common. 20c delta happen at times. The tim used is absolute garbage.


----------



## IAmTheNorwegian

Hey guys. I have a delidded I7 4770K running at 4.4Ghz at 1.265V. and 4.2Ghz on the cache, any higher woud crash in bf4. with V at 1.270.

It`s cooled down by a Corsair H100i and 2 noctua fans, stock one are crap









This is a decent chip. Can do 4.5Ghz at 1.290. Havent teste, But last owner did.


----------



## soulwrath

Is anyone else running voltages on manual without any ppwer saving modules?


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> 
> 
> I somehow managed to get the voltage to drop even without being able to manually set all the options ( can not edit the package state support )
> 
> Is this just software readings going crazy or should I undo all of this? I'm a bit worried every single software is reading 1.6v + voltage spikes on certain cores and that is just not good


Any of you have an idea?


----------



## Bartouille

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> Any of you have an idea?


Incorrect reading. I also have 1.6v+ reading on Vcore3 under HWiNFO. It's there even at idle.

Vcore is the only thing that matters. Mine is always around 0-3% the VID I set it at, depending on the load.


----------



## soulwrath

w
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> Any of you have an idea?


is that with power saving on?


----------



## blackhole2013

Question does 1:1 ratio make it better I have my 4670k now at 4.5 uncore 1.275v and 4.5 core 1.2v .. or I can do uncore 4.4 1.275v and core 4.6 1.25v which is better


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackhole2013*
> 
> Question does 1:1 ratio make it better I have my 4670k now at 4.5 uncore 1.275v and 4.5 core 1.2v .. or I can do uncore 4.4 1.275v and core 4.6 1.25v which is better


46/44 is better than 45/45. Core is king.


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bartouille*
> 
> Incorrect reading. I also have 1.6v+ reading on Vcore3 under HWiNFO. It's there even at idle.
> 
> Vcore is the only thing that matters. Mine is always around 0-3% the VID I set it at, depending on the load.


okay, so i am assuming this board has issues with reading voltages when c-states enabled? I am just trying to make sure I don't come home to a dead chip one day...







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulwrath*
> 
> w
> is that with power saving on?


yes


----------



## angelotti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> So this is diverting from my original question, which is:
> 
> When I do stress it with 8 threads using 43 43 44 44 per core (so that all threads are really running at 43), it appears to need less core voltage for stability than if I have all the cores synced at a 43 multiplier. Has anyone else seen this behavior?


I tried to replicate your test and got slightly different but still interesting results.

First, i dropped the voltage from 1.35 to 1.32V (for my 4.3GHz '*all cores*', knowing that it will BSOD fairly quick at this voltage under prime), which it did (about 10-15min into the test).
Then i applied your config ('*per core*' 44.44.43.43 still at 1.32V) and tested again, this time it went for over 30min when i manually aborted it (considering that it ran more than twice than it did with 'all cores' @43).
After this, i set prime to run only two workers (to test the 44 multi for the "only two loaded cores" scenario), and it BSOD-ed instantly. So, to run this type of setting (44.44.43.43) you still need to set a voltage high enough to sustain the 44 multi.
Then i thought, why not test 43 '*per core*'.., so i did. Per core - 43.43.43.43 @ 1.32V, and it ran for ~ 30min, again, (before i ended it manually).

I will have to test some more, of course, but *it seems that your find (setting 'per core' instead of 'all cores') may have some value*. The real test will be regular encode with x264 for about 4h, because i crashed before (doing just that) with settings that passed 2h+ of prime... Maybe others that struggle with high voltages because of crappy chips can try this as well.


----------



## soulwrath

Was about to say 1.1v for 4.5 stable made me go whaaaa


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmTheNorwegian*
> 
> Hey guys. I have a delidded I7 4770K running at 4.4Ghz at 1.265V. and 4.2Ghz on the cache, any higher woud crash in bf4. with V at 1.270.
> 
> It`s cooled down by a Corsair H100i and 2 noctua fans, stock one are crap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a decent chip. Can do 4.5Ghz at 1.290. Havent teste, But last owner did.


If I recall correctly before 4.6, cache can be 3.5 and it won't affect performance noticeably. Try that.

PS. This is a new addition in Haswell. Cache has twice the bandwidth. Old guides will omit that.


----------



## BoredErica

I'd like to note again that, it is stated in the guide that cache ratio does not significantly impact performance. Charts and benchmarks also included there.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I'd like to note again that, it is stated in the guide that cache ratio does not significantly impact performance. Charts and benchmarks also included there.


I only run whatever I can get with 1.180 volts. It worked out to 4.0ghz on both my cpus. Its only 200mhz lower for .1v less. Which has zero impact.


----------



## Derp

From the overclocking section of the OP:

"Gigabyte Motherboards
Gigabyte motherboards have been noted to automatically ramp up uncore to x40 when you manually set it to stock. So just set it to x33. You can also set it to x34 if you have a 4770k, or x35 if you have a 4670k, it doesn't matter. (Yes, stock core and uncore frequencies are both 3.4 for 4670k, 3.5ghz for 4770k."

This has changed on my board with the newest bios. Previously setting 34x on a 4670k caused the uncore to ramp up to x40 and idle at x8. Now if you set any ratio manually it will stay at that speed and never lower at idle. If you want the uncore to turbo up to 40x and idle at 8x as before, you need to now set the uncore setting to auto.

I really wish Gigabyte had the same features as other manufacturers. I will probably never buy another board from them again.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derp*
> 
> From the overclocking section of the OP:
> 
> "Gigabyte Motherboards
> Gigabyte motherboards have been noted to automatically ramp up uncore to x40 when you manually set it to stock. So just set it to x33. You can also set it to x34 if you have a 4770k, or x35 if you have a 4670k, it doesn't matter. (Yes, stock core and uncore frequencies are both 3.4 for 4670k, 3.5ghz for 4770k."
> 
> This has changed on my board with the newest bios. Previously setting 34x on a 4670k caused the uncore to ramp up to x40 and idle at x8. Now if you set any ratio manually it will stay at that speed and never lower at idle. If you want the uncore to turbo up to 40x and idle at 8x as before, you need to now set the uncore setting to auto.
> 
> I really wish Gigabyte had the same features as other manufacturers. I will probably never buy another board from them again.


wow really? Your experience has been *that* bad?

I only owned a gigabyte board on the amd side. A budget board too but the quality was good.

I been drooling over some of the z97 gigabyte offerings.

What other issues brought you to this conclusion?


----------



## Derp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> wow really? Your experience has been *that* bad?
> 
> I only owned a gigabyte board on the amd side. A budget board too but the quality was good.
> 
> I been drooling over some of the z97 gigabyte offerings.
> 
> What other issues brought you to this conclusion?


One too many features missing that the competition has.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derp*
> 
> One too many features missing that the competition has.


which board do you have? Sory I cant see sigs on mobile.


----------



## Derp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> which board do you have? Sory I cant see sigs on mobile.


z87x-ud3h. I bought the board because of the hardare and VRM quality (and because of the gigabyte employee's excellent review) but this is overkill since haswell is heat limited. I would happily accept a downgrade in component quality if it meant more bios functionality.

Specifically Gigabyte lacks adaptive voltage. It lacks min and max cache ratio. It lacks the ability to disable spread spectrum. It lacks the HPET toggle. It lacks a software voltage monitor for the cache. Most of these features are available on other z87 boards that aren't from Gigabyte within the same price point.

Most don't mind these lacking features but they matter a lot to me.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derp*
> 
> z87x-ud3h. I bought the board because of the hardare and VRM quality (and because of the gigabyte employee's excellent review) but this is overkill since haswell is heat limited. I would happily accept a downgrade in component quality if it meant more bios functionality.
> 
> Specifically Gigabyte lacks adaptive voltage. It lacks min and max cache ratio. It lacks the ability to disable spread spectrum. It lacks the HPET toggle. It lacks a software voltage monitor for the cache. Most of these features are available on other z87 boards that aren't from Gigabyte within the same price point.
> 
> Most don't mind these lacking features but they matter a lot to me.


i see. Well adaptive is useless anyways.

Gigabyte removes things in an attempt to simplify use. I can see where this can cause issue.

Its the same thing apple does. Making decisions that some consumers want to make themself.

Are those other options available on the OC boards?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> yes, inconsistency between cores is common. 20c delta happen at times. The tim used is absolute garbage.


For most people, the spread is much less. My #1, #2 and #3 hottest cores are within about ~5c of each other, then the last one is colder than the hottest (by ~7-13c depending on if the chip is at say 65c, or 100c)


----------



## angelotti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angelotti*
> 
> I tried to replicate your test and got slightly different but still interesting results.
> 
> First, i dropped the voltage from 1.35 to 1.32V (for my 4.3GHz '*all cores*', knowing that it will BSOD fairly quick at this voltage under prime), which it did (about 10-15min into the test).
> Then i applied your config ('*per core*' 44.44.43.43 still at 1.32V) and tested again, this time it went for over 30min when i manually aborted it (considering that it ran more than twice than it did with 'all cores' @43).
> After this, i set prime to run only two workers (to test the 44 multi for the "only two loaded cores" scenario), and it BSOD-ed instantly. So, to run this type of setting (44.44.43.43) you still need to set a voltage high enough to sustain the 44 multi.
> Then i thought, why not test 43 '*per core*'.., so i did. Per core - 43.43.43.43 @ 1.32V, and it ran for ~ 30min, again, (before i ended it manually).
> 
> I will have to test some more, of course, but *it seems that your find (setting 'per core' instead of 'all cores') may have some value*. The real test will be regular encode with x264 for about 4h, because i crashed before (doing just that) with settings that passed 2h+ of prime... Maybe others that struggle with high voltages because of crappy chips can try this as well.


It failed the x264 video encode (within ~45min). I guess those 'by core' runs were just a fluke. Or perhaps it's because x264 uses AVX2 instructions and prime 27.9 does not.


----------



## soulwrath

Are you running on afaptivr offset or manual voltages


----------



## BoredErica

20C variance is a bit too high. Past 15C I'd say something is wrong... bad thermal paste application, or problems under the lid. Even at 100C I don't expect to see 20C variance.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> 20C variance is a bit too high. Past 15C I'd say something is wrong... bad thermal paste application, or problems under the lid. Even at 100C I don't expect to see 20C variance.


I had a single core running 18c cooler prior to delid. Maybe I had another issue. But after the delid it was fixed.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> I had a single core running 18c cooler prior to delid. Maybe I had another issue. But after the delid it was fixed.


Probably just tremendously horrible TIM. Explains the very large temp difference and how it was fixed after delid.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Probably just tremendously horrible TIM. Explains the very large temp difference and how it was fixed after delid.


I hated the flimsy hardware corsair included with the h110 too. I swapped it out for simple threaded studs with nuts and some non conductive plastic washers.


----------



## BoredErica

Whatpulse thinks that my chess software has been open for 1700 hours. Unsure if all 1700 hours are on this computer, and if 95+% of those hours are spent with the program actively running instead of merely idling. (Although the latter is more likely the be true).


----------



## nick779

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> 20C variance is a bit too high. Past 15C I'd say something is wrong... bad thermal paste application, or problems under the lid. Even at 100C I don't expect to see 20C variance.


well, were going to check the cooler TIM application when my h105 goes in next weekend, I hope its just a crappy TIM application and Ill make sure the h105 is perfect with some Arctic cooling MX-4 . I wont bother delidding though.


----------



## DrockinWV

Would like for you guys to take a look at some of my OC settings to see what my problem might be.

Multiplier- x43
Core Voltage- 1.250
Uncore- 35
VCCIN- 35

I can run these stress these settings for about 15-20 minutes in x264 and then BSOD....

4770k
MSI-G45
H100i


----------



## nick779

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrockinWV*
> 
> Would like for you guys to take a look at some of my OC settings to see what my problem might be.
> 
> Multiplier- x43
> Core Voltage- 1.250
> Uncore- 35
> VCCIN- 35
> 
> I can run these stress these settings for about 15-20 minutes in x264 and then BSOD....
> 
> 4770k
> MSI-G45
> H100i


Probably need more voltage, 1.25 Is on the low side for a 4770k at 4.3, I'd try the test again at 1.275 and if it still bsods try 1.3, if it still bsods something isnt set right


----------



## DrockinWV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nick779*
> 
> Probably need more voltage, 1.25 Is on the low side for a 4770k at 4.3


Thanks for the quick response, Ill give that a try right now!


----------



## nick779

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrockinWV*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nick779*
> 
> Probably need more voltage, 1.25 Is on the low side for a 4770k at 4.3
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the quick response, Ill give that a try right now!
Click to expand...

sure thing.

You can also check the first page if i remember correctly as it has a huge table of users here on ocn, the CPU, oc and voltage. So you can compare their settings to yours


----------



## nubbleet

I get a moderate variance between core temperatures on my 4770K. I run 4.5GHz with 1.3v VCore, 1.85v VRIN, 1.15v Uncore, and notice an 8C temp difference between my core 0 and core 3. It was the same difference when I was on air, and remained 8C when I switched to water, so I can only conclude poor IHS to die contact. I imagine if I delid I could achieve the same core 3 temp throughout the rest of the cores (60C average). My chip does 4.6 with 1.35v VCore, and temps are around high 60's low 70's with my EK Supremacy, RX360mm radiator, and MCP655 pump.


----------



## MxPhenom 216

Great guide!

Was having trouble really understanding the impacts of VCCIN voltage. Was having issues with my stability in BF4 at 1.75v vrin with it crashing or rebooting with the vcore at 1.296 & 1.312v load. Took the voltage to 1.79v and was able to finish about 2 rounds of BF4 with no problems.

Also, thought I would come in, and if no one has mentioned it, Asus has a benchmarking/stressing tool called RealBench that has 4 options that simulate real world usage. I like to use it and check the infinite loop option, and check off all 4 of the benchmark options for a nice real usage stress test. It has a x264 option in it. Might not be as heavy of a stress as the modified one, but its still x264.

EDIT: Also I have an Asus Maximus Vi Hero board. I notice in the guide, its recommended to change the eventual, rather then initial VCCIN voltage. But I changed the initial from 1.75 to 1.79, and its seems to have fixed my crashing/restarts I was talking about. Left eventual at auto.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MxPhenom 216*
> 
> I notice in the guide, its recommended to change the eventual, rather then initial VCCIN voltage. But I changed the initial from 1.75 to 1.79, and its seems to have fixed my crashing/restarts I was talking about. Left eventual at auto.


Then it likely did nothing.. Initial is pre-boot while Eventual is in the OS. Your AUTO VCCIN is probably 1.8v anyway... use HWInfo to confirm either way.


----------



## angelotti

...


----------



## DrockinWV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nick779*
> 
> sure thing.
> 
> You can also check the first page if i remember correctly as it has a huge table of users here on ocn, the CPU, oc and voltage. So you can compare their settings to yours


Thanks for your help, I was able to get stable at x43 at 1.275 for an hour and a half of x264 and a night of Folding. Going to try and get up to at least x45 in the next few days. +Rep


----------



## maynard14

Done deliding and temps are amazing. At 4.6 ghz 1.38 volts eventual voltage 2.020. Max and min core cache is 44 40. Vid 1.38 and lastly level 9. BUT still not stable even temps are good. Any help guys.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maynard14*
> 
> Done deliding and temps are amazing. At 4.6 ghz 1.38 volts eventual voltage 2.020. Max and min core cache is 44 40. Vid 1.38 and lastly level 9. BUT still not stable even temps are good. Any help guys.


drop max cache down from 44 to 35. Test it for stability again. Thats what I would do before I added more vcore. You can raise cache later after its stable.


----------



## Heidi

Hi guys...
Well, after long, long time fiddling with that though nut I finally got some results...1.232V on Vcore and 1.17 on Ring...4.3Ghz core and 4Ghz cache...temps according to variety of proggies turns not too bad, if I run AIDA64 it climbs only to about 64...however prime heats it up considerably more, to roughly about 80...how does sounds this setup?


----------



## MxPhenom 216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Then it likely did nothing.. Initial is pre-boot while Eventual is in the OS. Your AUTO VCCIN is probably 1.8v anyway... use HWInfo to confirm either way.


I checked AI Suite and the Input Voltage reading and it said 1.76 when eventual was at Auto, and Initial was at 1.79, changed Eventual to 1.80, and the Ai Suite reading changed to 1.808v. I was able to run the x264 stress test provided in this OP of this thread pretty easily with no issues. Though I only let it do a couple loops on Pass 2. I will test BF4 a little later.


----------



## maynard14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> drop max cache down from 44 to 35. Test it for stability again. Thats what I would do before I added more vcore. You can raise cache later after its stable.


thanks sir. ill test it later. im at work right now. thank you


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maynard14*
> 
> thanks sir. ill test it later. im at work right now. thank you


np. report the results.


----------



## MxPhenom 216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angelotti*


When was that originally posted. Realbench has been updated to version 2.2 since then most likely. Though I am not sure what version of all benchmarks it has however.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MxPhenom 216*
> 
> When was that originally posted. Realbench has been updated to version 2.2 since then most likely. Though I am not sure what version of all benchmarks it has however.


ASUS should note that in their changelog.


----------



## DrockinWV

So far I have my 4770k OCed

Multiplier - x44
Vcore - 1.300
Uncore-35
Vccin-2.00

Vcore seems really high to me, I have tried x45 with the same settings and get BSOD, would anyone else feel safe running their CPU at this voltage?


----------



## nick779

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrockinWV*
> 
> So far I have my 4770k OCed
> 
> Multiplier - x44
> Vcore - 1.300
> Uncore-35
> Vccin-2.00
> 
> Vcore seems really high to me, I have tried x45 with the same settings and get BSOD, would anyone else feel safe running their CPU at this voltage?


1.3v is fine. If i remember correctly there's a few people who are around 1.35 to 1.4 for 4.5ghz.

Again just compare your oc to the ones on the first page to get an idea of the average


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrockinWV*
> 
> So far I have my 4770k OCed
> 
> Multiplier - x44
> Vcore - 1.300
> Uncore-35
> Vccin-2.00
> 
> Vcore seems really high to me, I have tried x45 with the same settings and get BSOD, would anyone else feel safe running their CPU at this voltage?


just as nick779 said. If your chip needs 1.3 for 4.4ghz then its just 100mhz lower than the average. As long as your temps are good 1.3 volts is fine.


----------



## DrockinWV

The highest temps I saw after x264 was 82c and after a few hours of BF4 was 64c


----------



## fateswarm

I nice article on FIVR by asus http://rog.asus.com/244672013/labels/featured/introduction-to-fully-integrated-voltage-regulators-fivr-on-maximus-vi/


----------



## MxPhenom 216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> ASUS should note that in their changelog.


I do agree.

Been messing around with 4.5GHZ right now. Tested it with Firestrike just to see of a score improvement with 1.34v in BIOS 1.36v LOAD, with 1.85v Eventual Input Voltage, and got a lower score than 4.4GHZ. Upped the vcore to 1.35v in BIOS, and 1.91v eventual input voltage, and points jumped up 600 on the physics score. Which is higher then 4.4GHZ. Seems like its getting more stable.


----------



## p3gaz_001

Hello Fella's ... i hope i'm writing in the correct thread.

i have a 4770k cpu wich i delidded successfully..... it can boot at 4.8ghz with 1.42v but can't close any benchmark, where do i need to check out?

i've reached 4.7ghz by using x47 multiplier and leaving vccio and uncore voltages on auto... and benchmarks like 3dm2011 closes and finishes properly... so not i would like to push it to 4.8ghz.

I'm cooling the cpu with a Koolance 370 Cpu, (actually waiting for the 380I to arrive) ... on benchmarks session at 4.7ghz / 1.385v max temp is 55 C° is this good?? when i use gpu watercooling in the same loop temps are higher, like 5/6 C°

can i consider a safe temp for benchmarks before pushing to 4.8ghz?

Thanks


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p3gaz_001*
> 
> Hello Fella's ... i hope i'm writing in the correct thread.
> 
> i have a 4770k cpu wich i delidded successfully..... it can boot at 4.8ghz with 1.42v but can't close any benchmark, where do i need to check out?
> 
> i've reached 4.7ghz by using x47 multiplier and leaving vccio and uncore voltages on auto... and benchmarks like 3dm2011 closes and finishes properly... so not i would like to push it to 4.8ghz.
> 
> I'm cooling the cpu with a Koolance 370 Cpu, (actually waiting for the 380I to arrive) ... on benchmarks session at 4.7ghz / 1.385v max temp is 55 C° is this good?? when i use gpu watercooling in the same loop temps are higher, like 5/6 C°
> 
> can i consider a safe temp for benchmarks before pushing to 4.8ghz?
> 
> Thanks


Start by manually selecting 34 for uncore ratio. Also manually select the voltage for the uncore to 1.150. I do not trust auto.

Not being able to close a benchmark sounds like a freeze up. Freezs ups are often cache/uncore related.

Good luck!


----------



## p3gaz_001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Start by manually selecting 34 for uncore ratio. Also manually select the voltage for the uncore to 1.150. I do not trust auto.
> 
> Not being able to close a benchmark sounds like a freeze up. Freezs ups are often cache/uncore related.
> 
> Good luck!


yup nice for the tip... once i get at home i'll try it straight away!!!!


----------



## Dyaems

Hey guys,

I downloaded the modified x264 Stability Test, but there is no "loop.exe" inside the package. Is it only available on the non-modified version? The link asks me to register so I did not bother downloading it









The modified version is OK to use it as well, yeah?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I downloaded the modified x264 Stability Test, but there is no "loop.exe" inside the package. Is it only available on the non-modified version? The link asks me to register so I did not bother downloading it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The modified version is OK to use it as well, yeah?


Loop function is built into the modified stability test. That is why there is no seperate 'loop.exe'. It will ask you 'how many times do you want to run pass 2?' and that basically means, 'how many loops?' Of course the modified version is OK to use, otherwise I wouldn't go through the trouble of uploading it and posting it in the guide, lol.

---

Ok guys, Devil's Canyon isn't too far away. Let's assume that it is very similar to Haswell in terms of overclocking. Do you think DC stats should be recorded in this chart (don't forget, there is a CPU column listing what model of CPU it is, 4670k, 4770k, now can be extended to 4960k or whatever), get its own section of the chart, or what? Or do you think I should butt out of DC stuff altogether unless I get my hands on my own DC chip?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Loop function is built into the modified stability test. That is why there is no seperate 'loop.exe'. It will ask you 'how many times do you want to run pass 2?' and that basically means, 'how many loops?' Of course the modified version is OK to use, otherwise I wouldn't go through the trouble of uploading it and posting it in the guide, lol.
> 
> ---
> 
> Ok guys, Devil's Canyon isn't too far away. Let's assume that it is very similar to Haswell in terms of overclocking. Do you think DC stats should be recorded in this chart (don't forget, there is a CPU column listing what model of CPU it is, 4670k, 4770k, now can be extended to 4960k or whatever), get its own section of the chart, or what? Or do you think I should butt out of DC stuff altogether unless I get my hands on my own DC chip?


yes. They belong in his thread imo.

You could show the averages for each separately but plot it all on one chart.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I downloaded the modified x264 Stability Test, but there is no "loop.exe" inside the package. Is it only available on the non-modified version? The link asks me to register so I did not bother downloading it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The modified version is OK to use it as well, yeah?


BTW, because of you I went back and re-read the section on x264, and I've cleaned up the text around that area a bit. Removed old, irrelevant data to lessen the confusion. Should be fine now.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> yes. They belong in his thread imo.
> 
> You could show the averages for each separately but plot it all on one chart.


I was going to ask if I should really get DC before I add it to my guide. But of course first and foremost the CPU has to be released before anybody really knows for sure.

Maybe the release of Devil's Canyon will get me energized enough to go back and really modify the guide to make it a simpler read.



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heidi*
> 
> Hi guys...
> Well, after long, long time fiddling with that though nut I finally got some results...1.232V on Vcore and 1.17 on Ring...4.3Ghz core and 4Ghz cache...temps according to variety of proggies turns not too bad, if I run AIDA64 it climbs only to about 64...however prime heats it up considerably more, to roughly about 80...how does sounds this setup?
> Sounds ok.


----------



## maynard14

whea error bsod even at 1.4 volts 4.7 ghz, cache max and min 35, eventual 1.9, cache voltage 110, can boot to windows 8 but while browsing net bsod whea, so it mean need more voltage right? guess its my voltage wall? btw its 4770k delided max temp 71c 1.37 volts 46x multi


----------



## Cooknn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Please submit overclocking results to this thread! Changed your old overclocking settings? Post again to revise your entry!


Here is the best I can do with my 4770K. I have pre-ordered a 4790K from Newegg.com. Looking forward to updating these results


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maynard14*
> 
> whea error bsod even at 1.4 volts 4.7 ghz, cache max and min 35, eventual 1.9, cache voltage 110, can boot to windows 8 but while browsing net bsod whea, so it mean need more voltage right? guess its my voltage wall? btw its 4770k delided max temp 71c 1.37 volts 46x multi


try eventual on 2.10 before you raise vcore. If you do decide to try 1.41vcore. I think I would stop there. That would be around 1.43v load. If its not stable settle back to 4.6 and enjoy the cpu. 4.6 is still a good oc on haswell.


----------



## p3gaz_001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Start by manually selecting 34 for uncore ratio. Also manually select the voltage for the uncore to 1.150. I do not trust auto.
> 
> Not being able to close a benchmark sounds like a freeze up. Freezs ups are often cache/uncore related.
> 
> Good luck!


so i tried this it partially worked... 3dmark2011 physx test 90% times it pass combined most time fails. on the combined test it frezes and gives me back 124 bsod error and 101. i used 36 uncore multiplier and 1.20v uncore but no way. With 3dmark firestrike instead the system is able to complete all the tests.



any other advice? and what's the "safe" voltage for benchmarks? cpu is delidded and working on liquid cooling.

thanks for your time


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p3gaz_001*
> 
> so i tried this it partially worked... 3dmark2011 physx test 90% times it pass combined most time fails. on the combined test it frezes and gives me back 124 bsod error and 101. i used 36 uncore multiplier and 1.20v uncore but no way. With 3dmark firestrike instead the system is able to complete all the tests.
> 
> 
> 
> any other advice? and what's the "safe" voltage for benchmarks? cpu is delidded and working on liquid cooling.
> 
> thanks for your time


I think at this point you have to drop 100mhz. It says ~1.45VID there, which would give me [email protected] and you still have mix of 124/101 bluescreen which is probably down to vcore.

Maybe you could change some of the advanced bios settings, but it likely wouldn't help


----------



## p3gaz_001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> I think at this point you have to drop 100mhz. It says ~1.45VID there, which would give me [email protected] and you still have mix of 124/101 bluescreen which is probably down to vcore.
> 
> Maybe you could change some of the advanced bios settings, but it likely wouldn't help


yes 124/101 bsod are voltage related ...... i also played with advanced features but didn't help much .... load line calibration was set to 1 ... should i set it on auto or lvl6 instead?


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Loop function is built into the modified stability test. That is why there is no seperate 'loop.exe'. It will ask you 'how many times do you want to run pass 2?' and that basically means, 'how many loops?' Of course the modified version is OK to use, otherwise I wouldn't go through the trouble of uploading it and posting it in the guide, lol.
> 
> ---
> 
> Ok guys, Devil's Canyon isn't too far away. Let's assume that it is very similar to Haswell in terms of overclocking. Do you think DC stats should be recorded in this chart (don't forget, there is a CPU column listing what model of CPU it is, 4670k, 4770k, now can be extended to 4960k or whatever), get its own section of the chart, or what? Or do you think I should butt out of DC stuff altogether unless I get my hands on my own DC chip?


Sure, keep it going. I hope you get a DC but if not no problem.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p3gaz_001*
> 
> yes 124/101 bsod are voltage related ...... i also played with advanced features but didn't help much .... load line calibration was set to 1 ... should i set it on auto or lvl6 instead?


It should be on a pretty high level, but LLC is not for Vcore on Haswell.

It's for input voltage


----------



## p3gaz_001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> It should be on a pretty high level, but *LLC is not for Vcore on Haswell*.
> 
> It's for input voltage


ah ok .....


----------



## ihab7000

What is "uncore" and "ring bus" in Asus mobos like Maximus Extreme VI. Thnx in advance.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihab7000*
> 
> What is "uncore" and "ring bus" in Asus mobos like Maximus Extreme VI. Thnx in advance.


CPU Cache Ratio (Multiplier) / CPU Cache Voltage.


----------



## fateswarm

cache/uncore/ring same thing across boards.


----------



## ihab7000

Thx Coelacanth and fates warm , is there any software to know the batch no. Of my processor?


----------



## Barefooter

Ok guys, Devil's Canyon isn't too far away. Let's assume that it is very similar to Haswell in terms of overclocking. Do you think DC stats should be recorded in this chart (don't forget, there is a CPU column listing what model of CPU it is, 4670k, 4770k, now can be extended to 4960k or whatever), get its own section of the chart, or what? Or do you think I should butt out of DC stuff altogether unless I get my hands on my own DC chip?
[/quote]

Yes you should for sure include Devils Canyon and keep this thread going. Looking forward to seeing how the retail chips over clock. I would suspect we will at least see less variation between chips.


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Loop function is built into the modified stability test. That is why there is no seperate 'loop.exe'. It will ask you 'how many times do you want to run pass 2?' and that basically means, 'how many loops?' Of course the modified version is OK to use, otherwise I wouldn't go through the trouble of uploading it and posting it in the guide, lol.
> 
> BTW, because of you I went back and re-read the section on x264, and I've cleaned up the text around that area a bit. Removed old, irrelevant data to lessen the confusion. Should be fine now.


Thanks. I think I did not see that when running the program, or I did not read enough. Going to try it again later.

Anyways, while you're at it, you should check angelotti's post in the one you link about the x264 documentation. *He/she already edited it,* pr moved the documentation to somewhere else? So you may want to delete that link as well









Another question, does Haswell processors "want" more voltage when you increase its frequency or even tighten the timings?


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihab7000*
> 
> Thx Coelacanth and fates warm , is there any software to know the batch no. Of my processor?


I have never seen any software to read batch numbers (if they are even encoded into the CPU somehow, which I don't think they are). The only place I've seen them are on the box and on the CPU IHS.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> I have never seen any software to read batch numbers (if they are even encoded into the CPU somehow, which I don't think they are). The only place I've seen them are on the box and on the CPU IHS.


what he said








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> Another question, does Haswell processors "want" more voltage when you increase its frequency or even tighten the timings?


I read that as you raise core speed that the imc can actually handle less. But I have never had to add vcore when tweaking memory. Only a bump of ram voltage.

Cache on the other hand. I have needed a small vcore bump to get 4.5ghz cache. I determined it was not worth it. I run it at 4.0 now.


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> what he said
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I read that as you raise core speed that the imc can actually handle less. But I have never had to add vcore when tweaking memory. Only a bump of ram voltage.
> 
> Cache on the other hand. I have needed a small vcore bump to get 4.5ghz cache. I determined it was not worth it. I run it at 4.0 now.


Thank you.

I asked the question because when I run the ram at 1333mhz, I needed 1.125v for a 4.0ghz core / 3.6ghz cache clock. I only need a mild OC first since this is the first time I'm OCing a Haswell processor. Anyways, when I set the RAM to 1600mhz, I almost always get 0x124 BSOD everytime I applied load to the processor. I needed to bump up the voltage to 1.145v / 1.147v to make it stable again after alot of hours of trial/error.

Then I bought a 1866mhz CL9 RAM, used the "stock" timings which is 1866mhz @ 1.5v, I stressed it for about 1-2 hours using XTU since I expect it to get another 0x124 BSOD, but it ran without problems, so I decided to try playing some games. Until after around 30 minutes, I got 0x124 BSOD, and I thought the cause of it was either my OC'd graphics card (still tweaking) or just a random hiccup.

I returned the settings of the graphics card back to stock, and tried playing again, after around 15minutes this time, I got another 0x124 BSOD. I bumped up the voltage to 1.2v and stressed it using XTU (didn't read darkwizzie's reply until just now so I did not run it with x264) for 8 hours and it did not BSOD.

I will try to play some games later and see what happens, afterwards I will try to bump down the voltages again. If everything else fails, I'll just go back from scratch









IIRC, these are my settings in my BIOS, not infront of my computer right now so they may be inaccurate:

Latest Z87m OC Formula BIOS
Core - *x40*
vCore - *1.2v*
vCore additional voltage - *Auto or 0*
Cache - *x36*
Cache Voltage - *1.2v* (temporarily)
Cache additional voltage - *Auto or 0*
Spread Spectrum - *Disabled* ( I think)
Turbo Boost and Speedstep - *I forgot*
PLL Frequency, Internal PLL Overvoltage, PCIE PLL Selection - *Auto*
Long Duration Power Limit, Long Duration Maintained - *Auto*
RAM timings - *1866mhz 9-10-9 T2* (XMP profile for now)
Ram Voltage - *1.5v*
CPU Input Voltage (VCCIN?) - *1.9v*
PWM LLC (Is this the came as LLC? Cant see it on my Asrock board) - *level 3*
VTT voltage - *1.0v*
DRAM boot voltage and DRAM eventual voltage - *Auto*
All C-States are *enabled or auto*, I did not touch anything on that page.

Sorry for the long story! and I don't get why manufacturers want to name the same thing with different names


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> Then I bought a 1866mhz CL9 RAM, used the "stock" timings which is 1866mhz @ 1.5v, I stressed it for about 1-2 hours using XTU since I expect it to get another 0x124 BSOD, but it ran without problems, so I decided to try playing some games. Until after around 30 minutes*, I got 0x124 BSOD,* and I thought the cause of it was either my OC'd graphics card (still tweaking) or just a random hiccup.


in bold is most important info you gave. *Your overclock just needs more vcore*. Set it to 1.230v. The ram behavior is odd because your overclock is not stable.

bsod 124 = more vcore

GOOD LUCK


----------



## maynard14

Still not stable @ 1.4 volts, @ 4.7 ghz

I set the graphics settings to PCIE not cpu graphics, so i think thats the right settings for turning off igpu, and i tried 1.4 volts 4.7 ghz cache 1.35 volts min and max cache multi 35x, eventual voltage is same as vccin sir? i set it to 2.10, level 9 for llc. in these settings it will boot even at 1.39 volts it will boot but strangely it will not bsod will stress testing using x264 but instead it will just hang or freeze no bsod code, so i really dont know what to do next, i think vcore is more than enough but i dont know why it freezes.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maynard14*
> 
> Still not stable @ 1.4 volts, @ 4.7 ghz
> 
> I set the graphics settings to PCIE not cpu graphics, so i think thats the right settings for turning off igpu, and i tried 1.4 volts 4.7 ghz cache 1.35 volts min and max cache multi 35x, eventual voltage is same as vccin sir? i set it to 2.10, level 9 for llc. in these settings it will boot even at 1.39 volts it will boot but strangely it will not bsod will stress testing using x264 but instead it will just hang or freeze no bsod code, so i really dont know what to do next, i think vcore is more than enough but i dont know why it freezes.


what are your ram settings ?


----------



## maynard14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> what are your ram settings ?


Hi sir, my ram settings are set to auto only, i didnt use xmp

my rams are 1866 speed crucial ballistix tactical tracer haha


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> in bold is most important info you gave. *Your overclock just needs more vcore*. Set it to 1.230v. The ram behavior is odd because your overclock is not stable.
> 
> bsod 124 = more vcore
> 
> GOOD LUCK


I am aware that 0x124 is vCore in most cases









Also, 1.23v is too much for a 4.0ghz clock unless it BSODs again at 1.2v, or the 4770k of mine is the cream of the crap xD

I set mine to 1.2v and so far XTU did not BSOD after 8hours. Later, I will monitor it further by playing games and running x264 loops before going to bed.


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> With HWinfo and the sensors everywhere, could be either place, lol. We've seen weirder things happen in HWinfo.


CPU Ring is now avalaible in new HWInfo beta (4.41).


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p3gaz_001*
> 
> ah ok .....


It's noted in the guide.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ConnorMcLeod*
> 
> CPU Ring is now avalaible in new HWInfo beta (4.41).


I see it now.


----------



## ihab7000

Dear Darkwizzie,thank you for this wonderful thread. I have read it thrice, but still find some terminology that I cannot find in my Asus Maximus VI Extreme. I know now from some people here that the uncore is the CPU cach ratio in Asus and the ring bus is CPU cash voltage. But there are other things like Vcore or Vrin or Viccn-if Iam typing write that I cannot pinpoint in my board. Than for your help in advance.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ConnorMcLeod*
> 
> CPU Ring is now avalaible in new HWInfo beta (4.41).


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihab7000*
> 
> Dear Darkwizzie,thank you for this wonderful thread. I have read it thrice, but still find some terminology that I cannot find in my Asus Maximus VI Extreme. I know now from some people here that the uncore is the CPU cach ratio in Asus and the ring bus is CPU cash voltage. But there are other things like Vcore or Vrin or Viccn-if Iam typing write that I cannot pinpoint in my board. Than for your help in advance.


You mean in the BIOS?
Vcore is just core voltage

Vrin is eventual input voltage

Those don't show up on your board?

Some non-ROG boards have 'eventual input voltage' as simply 'input voltage'.


----------



## ihab7000

Mine batch is L316B318 Malaysia and it is not listed in your notepad. How can I chck if my batch is good or not. Thx in advance


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihab7000*
> 
> Mine batch is L316B318 Malaysia and it is not listed in your notepad. How can I chck if my batch is good or not. Thx in advance


You don't.

No data means we don't know.


----------



## ihab7000

Dear Darkwizzie, thx for your answering me so fast. You are really doing a very great job. Thank you again. now I have in the Asus Maximus extreme vi in the bios :
CPU System Agent Voltage
CPU Analogue I/O voltage
CPU Digital I/O Voltage
PCH Interfacing Voltage

How should I deal with them. Forgive my little experience, I have been reading a lot though. Once again. DEEP THANKS


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihab7000*
> 
> Dear Darkwizzie, thx for your answering me so fast. You are really doing a very great job. Thank you again. now I have in the Asus Maximus extreme vi in the bios :
> CPU System Agent Voltage
> CPU Analogue I/O voltage
> CPU Digital I/O Voltage
> PCH Interfacing Voltage
> 
> How should I deal with them. Forgive my little experience, I have been reading a lot though. Once again. DEEP THANKS


Thanks,

Those are usually not that important. The important voltages are just cache voltage, core voltage, and eventual input voltage. You can try tweaking the ones you mentioned but don't expect large changes. (And the safe range of voltages are also less well known.)'


----------



## BoredErica

Whoever repped me and asked me a question in the rep description, I cannot see your username so I have no idea how to respond to your question.


----------



## ihab7000

Dear Darkwizzie, Thanx to you I am now 4.6 @ 1.35. and stress testing with Aida 64. I restarted after 35 min??! I want to know how can I put my readings here. I mean if there is any software that with it I can put my images here for you to examine. All the credit goes to you, because now I could log on to windows with 4.6. I never could do that before reading your thread. Although it collapsed after 35 min still I feel very happy to reach 4.6. It collapsed when I was writing now. I will try to up to 1.4v and see...Thnxx:thumb:


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihab7000*
> 
> Dear Darkwizzie, Thanx to you I am now 4.6 @ 1.35. and stress testing with Aida 64. I restarted after 35 min??! I want to know how can I put my readings here. I mean if there is any software that with it I can put my images here for you to examine. All the credit goes to you, because now I could log on to windows with 4.6. I never could do that before reading your thread. Although it collapsed after 35 min still I feel very happy to reach 4.6. It collapsed when I was writing now. I will try to up to 1.4v and see...Thnxx:thumb:


Just press prnt screen button on your keyboard, paste in paint, save, upload image on here to show it. You're probably going to get to a point where stabilizing will be quite difficult.


----------



## angelotti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> ...
> Anyways, while you're at it, you should check angelotti's post in the one you link about the x264 documentation. *He/she already edited it,* pr moved the documentation to somewhere else? So you may want to delete that link as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I removed the 'x264 Stability Test V2' download link because i deleted my 'Mediafire' account, and the reason for not uploading it somewhere else, was:
1. the arguments provided against using x264 as a stability test (as opposed to prime)..
2. the downloads stagnated after a few days.. (~180 for the first two versions and ~200 for this one)

I also removed the description because the test (in the guide's 'stressing' section) to which my description was linked, is not mine (mine is 'x264 Stability Test V2'). Both links in that section point to TechArp's x264 HD Benchmark 5.0.1 version (modified to run the second pass in a loop).

Anyway, for a 'quick and dirty' test, the OP's version is good enough.., for a more definitive test, just use prime 28.5x.

There's a reason why intel programmed the IVR to request & deliver higher voltages when AVX2 instructions were detected.., it needs massive voltages! If i remember correctly, i needed *1.36V* @ 4.2GHz for *prime 28.5* as opposed to *1.28V* @ 4.2GHz for *prime 27.9*.
Haswell may be an improvement over previous generations when it comes to 'stock' frequencies and voltages, but when it comes to OC-ing and the usage of all of the available instructions.., it's a far cry from any of the previous generations (again, in terms of voltages and frequencies for the K skew).


----------



## BoredErica

Still don't get why you removed the description. Whatever.

I added direct download links to Prime95 in the guide for convenience. Prime95 versions can be oddly difficult to find sometimes.


----------



## astralhash

My 4670K is currently running stable at 4.7Ghz running at 1.25v. Uncore running at 42x, 1.15v. Idle temps in mid 30's, high load temps top out around 60's. Besides this, still having trouble reaching 4.8Ghz. Have tried core voltages up to 1.28 and uncore mult set to 40 at all these voltages. Any suggestions are welcome.


----------



## Dyaems

Yeah, I'm talking about the description/explanation, not the link itself!


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *astralhash*
> 
> My 4670K is currently running stable at 4.7Ghz running at 1.25v. Uncore running at 42x, 1.15v. Idle temps in mid 30's, high load temps top out around 60's. Besides this, still having trouble reaching 4.8Ghz. Have tried core voltages up to 1.28 and uncore mult set to 40 at all these voltages. Any suggestions are welcome.


Core voltage not high enough. I'd go straight to 1.3 and see what happens.


----------



## maynard14

Help also...my system freezes even at 1.4 volts 4.6 ghz still whea error.....why oh why. Cpu cahce voltage to 1.39 voltd. Max cache multi 45x. Dram set to auto.


----------



## angelotti

...


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maynard14*
> 
> Help also...my system freezes even at 1.4 volts 4.6 ghz still whea error.....why oh why. Cpu cahce voltage to 1.39 voltd. Max cache multi 45x. Dram set to auto.


Max voltage for cache is 1.35, so i wouldn't set it higher than 1.325 in bios.

Following is written in first post, but seems that you need to see it again







:
Set cache ratio to x34 if you have 4670K, x35 if you have 4770K (set cache voltage to something like 1.2 should be large enough), and try to find core x46 stability, then you can raise cache ratio.


----------



## Derp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angelotti*
> 
> ve test, just use prime 28.5x.
> 
> There's a reason why intel programmed the IVR to request & deliver higher voltages when AVX2 instructions were detected.., it needs massive voltages! If i remember correctly, i needed *1.36V* @ 4.2GHz for *prime 28.5* as opposed to *1.28V* @ 4.2GHz for *prime 27.9*.
> Haswell may be an improvement over previous generations when it comes to 'stock' frequencies and voltages, but when it comes to OC-ing and the usage of all of the available instructions.., it's a far cry from any of the previous generations (again, in terms of voltages and frequencies for the K skew).


Yeah, I'm very disappointed with Haswell overclocking. With optimized defaults on my board with a 4670k it uses a max Vcore of 1.152 for 3.8GHz on core and uncore. If I run prime95 28.5 it hits 80c across all four cores in a 25c room with a Phanteks PH-TC12DX. Not the best cooler but much better than stock at least.

If I want to keep absolute stability I have no overclocking headroom at all. Sure I could use x264 and get "maybe" stable but I wasn't pushed into this position with previous generation processors.

I should have just bought a cheaper non Z board and a locked haswell.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maynard14*
> 
> Help also...my system freezes even at 1.4 volts 4.6 ghz still whea error.....why oh why. Cpu cahce voltage to 1.39 voltd. Max cache multi 45x. Dram set to auto.


maynard. If you're not stable stop overclocking core and uncore simultaneously. 1.39v on CPU Cache Voltage is WAY too high.

You need to ONLY focus on your core overclock. You will probably never get cache running at 4.5GHz and it doesn't matter anyway. Cache speed is secondary to core speed. If you look at the chart, most people are running cache at 4GHz or less.

Follow the guide, my friend. Only do one thing at a time. Overclock your core and get it stable. Then overclock your cache and use your XMP profile.


----------



## MxPhenom 216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derp*
> 
> Yeah, I'm very disappointed with Haswell overclocking. With optimized defaults on my board with a 4670k it uses a max Vcore of 1.152 for 3.8GHz on core and uncore. If I run prime95 28.5 it hits 80c across all four cores in a 25c room with a Phanteks PH-TC12DX. Not the best cooler but much better than stock at least.
> 
> If I want to keep absolute stability I have no overclocking headroom at all. Sure I could use x264 and get "maybe" stable but I wasn't pushed into this position with previous generation processors.
> 
> I should have just bought a cheaper non Z board and a locked haswell.


Prime95 hampers your overclocking ability because of the heat it can create. Especially if thats the only test you care about. Its nothing like real world usage, which IMO is the better test. If my overclock is stable (no crashing nothing) in all the games I play, benchmarks I run, etc. then I have no reason to use Prime95.]

If you believe your chip is poopy then just buy the Intel Tuning Plan, and push the chip to its knees till you pop it, then get a new one from Intel, which is bound to be better then your current chip because they know why you are doing so they will tend to send you a good clocker. Seems to be the trend for people at TPU.

http://click.intel.com/tuningplan/


----------



## fateswarm

The reason it is a good test is not that you may be running stuff that heavy all the time. Is that *when* you run something heavy it may crash.

e.g. your game is 80% that load, ok, that's fine, but, if your game+your network+your game's rare feature+etc+etc align, they may go 100%.


----------



## koekwau5

Prime95 might be not a every day usage, but if it runs Prime95 stable for 8 hours I'm convinced it will never crash during my every day usage.
That's what we want to know and thats the reason we use Prime95.

I got a nice example for ya:

My i7-4770K ran Prime95 AVX @ 4.7Ghz with 1.35V stable.
Recently Prime95 released a new version using the new FMA3 instructions. These instructions enable faster communication with the CPU spitting out more power. This also causes more heat and stress for the CPU. Guess what? My CPU wasn't stable enough @ 1.35V. 1.35V up to 1.37V was still not stable. Currently at 1.375V and gonna do another 8 hour run tonight.

So when applications/games start using FMA3 my CPU would have caused BSOD's. This is a nice way to prevent those extremely annoying issues.


----------



## Derp

So since the x264 test V2 is gone, what test would you guys recommend for testing a half-assed stable overclock? XTU? RealBench? x264 V1?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derp*
> 
> So since the x264 test V2 is gone, what test would you guys recommend for testing a half-assed stable overclock? XTU? RealBench? x264 V1?


It's still there.

Check first page. I saved it.


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derp*
> 
> So since the x264 test V2 is gone, what test would you guys recommend for testing a half-assed stable overclock? XTU? RealBench? x264 V1?


Why not a minute of prime?


----------



## BoredErica

If I upgrade to DC do I need to reformat? I'd imagine if I do mobo and CPU swap I need to reformat?

Because reformat is such a pain.


----------



## Derp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> It's still there.
> Check first page. I saved it.


Both links seem to be to the original. They show as x264_Stability_Test.

Angelotti's download shows x264_Stability_Test_V2
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Why not a minute of prime?


I'm already hitting 80c without overclocking so it's just too hot for this terrible chip.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derp*
> 
> Both links seem to be to the original. They show as x264_Stability_Test.
> 
> Angelotti's download shows x264_Stability_Test_V2
> I'm already hitting 80c without overclocking so it's just too hot for this terrible chip.


It is a reupload, and I didn't bother to add "v2" in the name. (The mega link)


----------



## Derp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> It is a reupload, and I didn't bother to add "v2" in the name. (The mega link)


I thought that might have been the case but Avisynth is still included which seems to differ from Angelotti's post "removed the avisynth dependency (the avs script was blank, rendering avisynth useless)".


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derp*
> 
> I thought that might have been the case but Avisynth is still included which seems to differ from Angelotti's post "removed the avisynth dependency (the avs script was blank, rendering avisynth useless)".


I checked my Mega account and I have two x264s uploaded for some reason. Not sure why. The mega link you tried has loop exe built in. Another upload is 300mb (much larger) and is actually entitled "v2".

https://mega.co.nz/#!3tAGnAqZ!QbCz2r1fG0WjM8DgGYeExngGypaHftAzPUgTSn2kAdk

I'm downloading it now...

And neither x264 is vanilla either.


----------



## angelotti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> If I upgrade to DC do I need to reformat? I'd imagine if I do mobo and CPU swap I need to reformat?
> Because reformat is such a pain.


You won't need to reformat, just clean the drivers (including chipset "drivers") with something like 'DriverFusion'. You will probably have to re-register windows. But the best thing to do is, reformat and reinstall.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> It is a reupload, and I didn't bother to add "v2" in the name. (The mega link)


Both those links point to TechArp's versin. The one i built is 297 MB. That is why i removed the description. It didn't match the version you linked to..


----------



## BoredErica

For the love of god, if you knew the link is wrong why didn't you tell me?

I'm downloading the 300mb version now. I'll confirm it when it's actually in my hands.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derp*
> 
> Both links seem to be to the original. They show as x264_Stability_Test.
> 
> Angelotti's download shows x264_Stability_Test_V2
> I'm already hitting 80c without overclocking so it's just too hot for this terrible chip.


aida64 is rather cool stressor.

Also if temps are hitting 90c under synthetic load. As long as its not throttling (99c) its fine.

A normal work load will be 20-25c cooler.

What cooler you using?


----------



## BoredErica

The other link seems fine. I'll replace the link on the first page.


----------



## Derp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> aida64 is rather cool stressor.
> 
> Also if temps are hitting 90c under synthetic load. As long as its not throttling (99c) its fine.
> 
> A normal work load will be 20-25c cooler.
> 
> What cooler you using?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derp*
> 
> Yeah, I'm very disappointed with Haswell overclocking. With optimized defaults on my board with a 4670k it uses a max Vcore of 1.152 for 3.8GHz on core and uncore. If I run prime95 28.5 it hits 80c across all four cores in a 25c room with a Phanteks PH-TC12DX. Not the best cooler but much better than stock at least.
> 
> If I want to keep absolute stability I have no overclocking headroom at all. Sure I could use x264 and get "maybe" stable but I wasn't pushed into this position with previous generation processors.
> 
> I should have just bought a cheaper non Z board and a locked haswell.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> If I upgrade to DC do I need to reformat? I'd imagine if I do mobo and CPU swap I need to reformat?
> 
> Because reformat is such a pain.


If it were just the CPU you could get away with it. Motherboard and CPU...you might be able to get rid of all the old drivers, get all the new drivers and keep Windows from tripping out...but it would be best just to reinstall Windows.

I have tried to swap motherboards before while keeping my current Windows install, and my experience is that the headache of reinstalling everything is less than trying to get the old install working with the new mobo.


----------



## maynard14

Thanks again. Yeah i give up at 4.6 ghz. Tryng 4.5 ghz now 1.36 volts. Max cache multi 35 and cache voltage to 1.2


----------



## Derp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> The other link seems fine. I'll replace the link on the first page.


Thank you.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> If it were just the CPU you could get away with it. Motherboard and CPU...you might be able to get rid of all the old drivers, get all the new drivers and keep Windows from tripping out...but it would be best just to reinstall Windows.
> 
> I have tried to swap motherboards before while keeping my current Windows install, and my experience is that the headache of reinstalling everything is less than trying to get the old install working with the new mobo.


I agree. Just going from my Z87 board to the Z97 it would not install the chipset (INF) drivers. Even though I found I could trick it by uninstalling the Intel USB 3.0 drivers first, I just eventually reinstalled Windows.

I highly recommend Windows Updates Downloader, then incorporate all the updates into the ISO with RT7 lite and use Rufus USB tool to install the ISO on USB stick.
done and done.


----------



## maynard14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maynard14*
> 
> Thanks again. Yeah i give up at 4.6 ghz. Tryng 4.5 ghz now 1.36 volts. Max cache multi 35 and cache voltage to 1.2


tested with stress test using rog stress 4 hours and bsod

settings are:

4.5 multi core
vcore 1.365 v
eventual voltage 1.9
min and max cache set to 35 for both
cache voltage set to 1.2 volts

Bsod after 4 hours, max temp i on load is 75c

what can i change for it to be stable, i want to be stable at 4.5 ghz i think it is possible coz i last stress test for 4 hours till it bsod, temps are not problem and its delided









thanks again guys for your patience ahah


----------



## Krulani

My 4770k is cream-of-the-crap (i saw that earlier in this thread, loved it). I can't get 4.5ghz no matter what i do. I've given it up to 1.4vcore, which is the absolute limit my cooling can sustain (H110, CLU, delidded), and i still get a BSOD as soon as i start up Prime95. I need 1.35 volts to get 4.4ghz, which is what i've settled at. Bummer.


----------



## maynard14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krulani*
> 
> My 4770k is cream-of-the-crap (i saw that earlier in this thread, loved it). I can't get 4.5ghz no matter what i do. I've given it up to 1.4vcore, which is the absolute limit my cooling can sustain (H110, CLU, delidded), and i still get a BSOD as soon as i start up Prime95. I need 1.35 volts to get 4.4ghz, which is what i've settled at. Bummer.


we are the same oc almost sir, but i didnt try prime 95, delided also, 1.365 volts for 4.5 ghz but still bsod, i will try 1.375 volts later and ill try prime 95 later after work. we have the same motherboard and processor. but 4.4 ghz is still a good oc sir, some can not even get pass 4.2 ghz


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maynard14*
> 
> tested with stress test using rog stress 4 hours and bsod
> 
> settings are:
> 
> 4.5 multi core
> vcore 1.365 v
> eventual voltage 1.9
> min and max cache set to 35 for both
> cache voltage set to 1.2 volts
> 
> Bsod after 4 hours, max temp i on load is 75c
> 
> what can i change for it to be stable, i want to be stable at 4.5 ghz i think it is possible coz i last stress test for 4 hours till it bsod, temps are not problem and its delided
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks again guys for your patience ahah


At that Vcore your Eventual might be a bit low. What is your VID set to? Up in that VID range you probably want to set Eventual to whatever your VID is plus .6v. If your VID is 1.34v, then you would set Eventual to 2.04v.


----------



## Krulani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maynard14*
> 
> we are the same oc almost sir, but i didnt try prime 95, delided also, 1.365 volts for 4.5 ghz but still bsod, i will try 1.375 volts later and ill try prime 95 later after work. we have the same motherboard and processor. but 4.4 ghz is still a good oc sir, some can not even get pass 4.2 ghz


everyone always says to use x264, but for the life of me i can't seem to find a link that works. I've downloaded it from 3 different places and it just doesnt run. No installer, nothing. At this point I've basically just given up on anything other than Prime95. What a weird problem, right?!


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krulani*
> 
> everyone always says to use x264, but for the life of me i can't seem to find a link that works. I've downloaded it from 3 different places and it just doesnt run. No installer, nothing. At this point I've basically just given up on anything other than Prime95. What a weird problem, right?!


The link is in the OP (original post) under the "Stressing" section. You have to expand the section to see it.

Here's the link:
https://mega.co.nz/#!3tAGnAqZ!QbCz2r1fG0WjM8DgGYeExngGypaHftAzPUgTSn2kAdk


----------



## maynard14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> At that Vcore your Eventual might be a bit low. What is your VID set to? Up in that VID range you probably want to set Eventual to whatever your VID is plus .6v. If your VID is 1.34v, then you would set Eventual to 2.04v.


forgive me sir i thought vid is same as vcore? if they arent the same, where is the option for vid? ill google it too now.

i think i get what you mean sir, @ 1.365 volts my vid according to my bios when restarted it says 1.372 volts.. so should i set my eventual voltage to 2.10? i think my bios only allows me to set to 1.9, 2.0, 2.10, 2.20


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maynard14*
> 
> forgive me sir i thought vid is same as vcore? if they arent the same, where is the option for vid? ill google it too now.


vid is a static number shown in hwinfo that will match what you set vcore to in bios. Vcore is hwinfo voltage labled vcore that drops when not under load.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maynard14*
> 
> forgive me sir i thought vid is same as vcore? if they arent the same, where is the option for vid? ill google it too now.


VID is the value that you input in BIOS. For instance, my "CPU Core Voltage" (VID) in BIOS is 1.29v. When I stress test with x264, the actual core voltage (Vcore) is 1.328v. We can't control exactly where Vcore will go, so when we talk about voltage we're usually talking about the value we set in the BIOS, rather than what Vcore is.

Vcore usually overshoots the VID set in BIOS by about .02v to .04v under load. If you have C-States enabled, your Vcore will drop down to low voltage at idle.


----------



## maynard14

think i understand now, so the vid is the one i set on the bios right? so i input 1.365 volts, but while stress testing my vcore shoots up to 1.372 volts and that my vcore?

i have a screen shot of my hwinfo for my 4.4 ghz settings vcore set to 1.298 volts



in the screen shot my vcore set to bios is 1.298 and while stress testing it goes up to 1.312


----------



## Dyaems

I have a quick question, I've just wondered about it.

Lets just say one completed OCing the processor and run multiple stress tests for hours (maybe the usual 8 hours) without problems. Then afterwards tried OCing the graphics card and it got BSOD at some point of time. Maybe a 0x124 message for an example.

Does that mean the settings for the processor's OC is not enough? Despite completing stress tests for many hours? or is that not possible at all?


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maynard14*
> 
> think i understand now, so the vid is the one i set on the bios right? so i input 1.365 volts, but while stress testing my vcore shoots up to 1.372 volts and that my vcore?
> 
> i have a screen shot of my hwinfo for my 4.4 ghz settings vcore set to 1.298 volts
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in the screen shot my vcore set to bios is 1.298 and while stress testing it goes up to 1.312


Yes that's correct. 1.298 is your VID, 1.312 is your Vcore (under load).


----------



## maynard14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> Yes that's correct. 1.298 is your VID, 1.312 is your Vcore (under load).


ok sir thank you so much so if thats the case i should up the eventual input voltage to what settings, if my vid 1.365 and vcore to load 1.372 ?


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maynard14*
> 
> ok sir thank you so much so if thats the case i should up the eventual input voltage to what settings, if my vid 1.365 and vcore to load 1.672 ?


With 1.365v VID you might want to set your Eventual to about 1.965v.

With 1.365v VID (Manual Voltage) your Vcore will not reach 1.672v. 1.672v Vcore on air/water would probably be fatal to your CPU.


----------



## maynard14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maynard14*
> 
> ok sir thank you so much so if thats the case i should up the eventual input voltage to what settings, if my vid 1.365 and vcore to load 1.672 ?


my mistake sir its not 1.672 its 1.372

but i can only set the eventual voltage to 1.900, 2.000, 2.10, 2.20


----------



## Krulani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> The link is in the OP (original post) under the "Stressing" section. You have to expand the section to see it.
> 
> Here's the link:
> https://mega.co.nz/#!3tAGnAqZ!QbCz2r1fG0WjM8DgGYeExngGypaHftAzPUgTSn2kAdk


That website downloads a 7Z file. What is a .7z file and how would I go about opening that?


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krulani*
> 
> That website downloads a 7Z file. What is a .7z file and how would I go about opening that?


i could be wrong though, but i think its a 7-zip file? you try do download 7-zip and extract it. i think .7z file can also be detected by winrar though.


----------



## fateswarm

I heard of degrading chips after 1.3v. Is it true?









I hope DC's new capacitors improve it.


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MxPhenom 216*
> 
> If you believe your chip is poopy then just buy the Intel Tuning Plan, and push the chip to its knees till you pop it, then get a new one from Intel, which is bound to be better then your current chip because they know why you are doing so they will tend to send you a good clocker. Seems to be the trend for people at TPU.
> 
> http://click.intel.com/tuningplan/


They only replace it once, so i doubt they gonna bother to send you a good one ?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maynard14*
> 
> my mistake sir its not 1.672 its 1.372
> 
> but i can only set the eventual voltage to 1.900, 2.000, 2.10, 2.20


Do you have an up to date bios ?


----------



## Krulani

How many loops of x264 am i supposed to do? It seems really simplistic, do i really just type in how many loops, threads, priority, and it's good to go? I typed in 100 loops and it was done in like 3 seconds.

Oh, and should I be concerned with running this on my 1TB SSD? I don't have any hard drives in this build.


----------



## maynard14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ConnorMcLeod*
> 
> They only replace it once, so i doubt they gonna bother to send you a good one ?
> Do you have an up to date bios ?


yes its the latest for the asus z97 maximus vii hero


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

Those values are like in a menu ? I so, try to directly type value, but anyway, wait for an asus mobo owner








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krulani*
> 
> How many loops of x264 am i supposed to do? It seems really simplistic, do i really just type in how many loops, threads, priority, and it's good to go? I typed in 100 loops and it was done in like 3 seconds.
> 
> Oh, and should I be concerned with running this on my 1TB SSD? I don't have any hard drives in this build.


1 loop takes roughly 10 mins to my 4670 at 4.5GHz, so just compute the time you want to stress test.
Set thread to auto, priority to what you want (i've read it is not important).

Up to you to stress 8, 12, 18 or 24h, i would say 8 is minimum.
That said, runing a 8h stress test you don't know it would have crashed after 9h, etc...

p95 27.9 with the 1344-1344 settings helped me, runing only 1h stress tests, to find a start point for x264 tests.


----------



## Krulani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ConnorMcLeod*
> 
> Those values are like in a menu ? I so, try to directly type value, but anyway, wait for an asus mobo owner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 loop takes roughly 10 mins to my 4670 at 4.5GHz, so just compute the time you want to stress test.
> Set thread to auto, priority to what you want (i've read it is not important).
> 
> Up to you to stress 8, 12, 18 or 24h, i would say 8 is minimum.
> That said, runing a 8h stress test you don't know it would have crashed after 9h, etc...
> 
> p95 27.9 with the 1344-1344 settings helped me, runing only 1h stress tests, to find a start point for x264 tests.


Clearly i'm doing something wrong because 100 loops took like 3 seconds.
When i click x264-64, the command prompt screen pops up for a fraction of a second, by spam clicking it i was able to make out something like "error: no input file", but there is a file in that folder called test-1080p. Why aren't they linked or how do i link that file to the program?


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krulani*
> 
> Clearly i'm doing something wrong because 100 loops took like 3 seconds.
> When i click x264-64, the command prompt screen pops up for a fraction of a second, by spam clicking it i was able to make out something like "error: no input file", but there is a file in that folder called test-1080p. Why aren't they linked or how do i link that file to the program?


You can't run the x264 file directly, you need to run the batch file (which provides the command line switches for the x264 program). Can you post a screenshot of what happens when you run the program for 100 loops? It obviously isn't working right if it is finished so quick - sounds like some kind of compatibility issue is causing the program to fail out immediately.


----------



## Krulani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> You can't run the x264 file directly, you need to run the batch file (which provides the command line switches for the x264 program). Can you post a screenshot of what happens when you run the program for 100 loops? It obviously isn't working right if it is finished so quick - sounds like some kind of compatibility issue is causing the program to fail out immediately.


Oh, i'm so embarrassed. I just went to go start it all up so I could take the screenshot and realized in the Threads line, I hadn't typed anything in for all my previous attempts. I guess i thought it would default to auto >.< idk what i was thinking. I typed in auto and it's running fine.

Thank you for the help, sorry for my ignorance lol.


----------



## Dyaems

I think you need to click "x264_stability_test" file or something like that. not 100% sure as I am not at home.

a command prompt will show up, and you need to type down the base x multipler of your processor, like 100 x 44, for example. then it will ask how many loops you want to run, and lastly it will ask if you are running on a 32bit or 64bit OS.

afterwards, it will ask you to press any key and prompting you that a popup may be showing, just press OK then the stress will start.

I ran mine last night 80 loops and after 7-8 hours, the loop is not even around 50


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> I heard of degrading chips after 1.3v. Is it true?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope DC's new capacitors improve it.


you have to figure work load. I have been running 1.392 under load on one and 1.376 underload on the other for over 6 months. No degradation found.

if I had prime95 running around the clock during that time frame the cpus wouldnt be doing so great.

I say figure in your usage when deciding on max 24/7. If its running a stressful load for many hours a day go easy on it.


----------



## astralhash

Hey all. I have a i5 4670K, and am having trouble getting to 4.8Ghz. I got a pretty decent chip. I'm sitting here at 4.7Ghz at 1.25v. Uncore mult at 42, uncore voltage at 1.15.

From my log:
Quote:


> 48x @ 1.26v; Ring Bus @ x40
> Boot: FAIL (BSOD)
> 
> 48x @ 1.27v; Ring Bus @ x40
> Boot: FAIL (BSOD)
> 
> 48x @ 1.27v; Ring Bus @ x40
> Boot: FAIL (BSOD)
> 
> 48x @ 1.28v; Ring Bus @ x40
> Boot: Boots to Windows Loading Screen, Crashes (Unstable)


All the above have the uncore voltage at 1.15. Computer fails to post, or crashes at windows load screen. On 4.7Ghz, I get 30~C idle temps and 50~C load temps, so plenty of heat headroom left to go. Any suggestions are welcome.


----------



## EarlZ

You could probably use more vcore, since you are still at 50c, try 1.320 and see how it goes.


----------



## astralhash

Strange. I got my 4670k to run 4.8Ghz at 1.225v. However, it BSOD's at a stress test, even though it will run Battlefield 4, Call of Duty Ghosts, as well as Skyrim on full settings just fine. Is this considered a solid overclock running only real world applications, or does it need to stress test to be considered "stable"?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *astralhash*
> 
> Strange. I got my 4670k to run 4.8Ghz at 1.225v. However, it BSOD's at a stress test, even though it will run Battlefield 4, Call of Duty Ghosts, as well as Skyrim on full settings just fine. Is this considered a solid overclock running only real world applications, or does it need to stress test to be considered "stable"?


What stress test?

You also have to consider how long you've been gaming.


----------



## astralhash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> What stress test?
> You also have to consider how long you've been gaming.


Used SilverBench (online multithread benchmark) as well as AIDA64. Silverbench went fine (with a higher score of course) but AIDA64 BSOD'd it after about 1 minute. Gaming for a few hours?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *astralhash*
> 
> Used SilverBench (online multithread benchmark) as well as AIDA64. Silverbench went fine (with a higher score of course) but AIDA64 BSOD'd it after about 1 minute. Gaming for a few hours?


The problem is it's very hard to ensure that you are stable gaming but not stable on Aida. Because unless you're using a special setting on Aida (FPU only setting), the test isn't all that hard to pass. And if you pass gaming that's not a guarantee that you will not crash in future games or non-gaming workloads. For example if you're going to say that the CPU is stable on gaming you better play significant hours of games across multiple games. I'm talking 24 hours of gaming minimum (which shouldn't be THAT painful given that it's gaming, lol.)


----------



## astralhash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> The problem is it's very hard to ensure that you are stable gaming but not stable on Aida. Because unless you're using a special setting on Aida (FPU only setting), the test isn't all that hard to pass. And if you pass gaming that's not a guarantee that you will not crash in future games or non-gaming workloads. For example if you're going to say that the CPU is stable on gaming you better play significant hours of games across multiple games. I'm talking 24 hours of gaming minimum (which shouldn't be THAT painful given that it's gaming, lol.)


Hmm understood... What could be keeping me from passing the synthetic stress tests?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *astralhash*
> 
> Hmm understood... What could be keeping me from passing the synthetic stress tests?


The synthetic tests may be using AVX2 extensions or whatnot. Keep in mind that a video game doesn't even use 100% of the CPU constantly. To mimic what a normal 100% load would be like, run chess or x264. When I chart somebody on the Google Doc and I see they've run 10 hours of x264, that gives me the confidence to know that I won't have to change their entry because the guy bsoded the next week.

Now it's possible that you could be gaming stable but not Aida stable, but there's a significant chance that you are not, especially since we're only talking 'a few hours' of gaming.


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> you have to figure work load. I have been running 1.392 under load on one and 1.376 underload on the other for over 6 months. No degradation found.
> 
> if I had prime95 running around the clock during that time frame the cpus wouldnt be doing so great.
> 
> I say figure in your usage when deciding on max 24/7. If its running a stressful load for many hours a day go easy on it.


I wonder if temperature plays a role, or if it plays one only after 80C or something.


----------



## Wirerat

I found a way to get very close to accurate vcore using cinebench. Just before the cpu is stable the score levels off.

I mean 4.7 for with 1.355vcore (unstable) scores 685ish. @ 1.376vcore which is stable the benchmark hits 716. When I add more vcore it never really goes higher.

It also crashes when its way off.

Granted its not a perfect way to dial in stability. It is a fast way to get close.

Then run longer stability tests to make the final tweaks. I use ibt and prime95 at that point.


----------



## angelotti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> I wonder if temperature plays a role, or if it plays one only after 80C or something.


Temperature affects everything (cpu, board (vrm's), ram, psu, etc...). Temperature increase causes current resistance increase and also insulators "resistance" decrease (which means the exact opposite of what you want or what they are supposed to do), which means you need higher voltages (across the board) to compensate for that, which means even more temperature increase, and so on... It is a normal process, but it wreaks havoc with your OC/testing.
I don't know what the ideal temperature for all these conductors/insulators to be "most" efficient is, but when it comes to semiconductors, the general believe is that anything above 50°C will hinder the proper operation and performance.

When those intel/asus rep's claimed that "_heat won't kill the chip, the voltage will_", they meant just that!, which is true. But some people misunderstood it, and figured that they meant something like: "temps are not a factor" because the cpu throttles at 100°C.
Also, not killing the chip doesn't mean it won't degrade it either. Temperature is a major contributor to degradation.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angelotti*
> 
> *shortened length*
> 
> When those intel/asus rep's claimed that "_heat won't kill the chip, the voltage will_", they meant just that!, which is true. But some people misunderstood it, and figured that they meant something like: "temps are not a factor" because the cpu throttles at 100°C.
> Also, not killing the chip doesn't mean it won't degrade it either. Temperature is a major contributor to degradation.


Higher temps can also creat a condition where electronics actually become less efficient. So more power(wattage) is passing through the chip than it would be at a cooler temp.

I also really think the cpu lottery comes into play. Just like overclocking, some cpu are going to take higher voltages with less negatives on lifespan.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *astralhash*
> 
> Hey all. I have a i5 4670K, and am having trouble getting to 4.8Ghz. I got a pretty decent chip. I'm sitting here at 4.7Ghz at 1.25v. Uncore mult at 42, uncore voltage at 1.15.
> 
> From my log:
> 
> All the above have the uncore voltage at 1.15. Computer fails to post, or crashes at windows load screen. On 4.7Ghz, I get 30~C idle temps and 50~C load temps, so plenty of heat headroom left to go. Any suggestions are welcome.


Read the guide for starters. It is a proven method for finding stability. If you aren't stable, isolate core first. Drop cache multi to 33x. Drop your RAM to 1600MHz or less if you haven't already. Then try to get your core stable with VID and VCCIN / Eventual / VRIN adjustments.


----------



## ihab7000

Dear Darkwizzie, Dear all, on Asus Extreme VI, I reached 46-
Min CPU Ratio 35
Max 35
CPU cor voltage 145
CPU Cash Voltage 1.32
Eventual CPU Input Voltage 190 till 2.00
Temp 70-76

it passes Aida 64 for 6hrs but it does not pass at all x264

It gives me "CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT"

please any suggestions....Sorry if ask too much or posted in the wrong place
thanks all


----------



## JackNaylorPE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I've upgraded my bios. That counts, right?
> I don't have another z87 mobo to try it out with. I can try a fresh OS but I've been lazy.


I lost all my stable OC's with a Asus BIOS update.... my 45 OC required 1.325 instead on 1.275 .... 46 OC went from 1.325 to 1.385

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krulani*
> 
> What is Uncore called in Asus BIOS? I have never found that word anywhere


CPU Cache Voltage is the more 'correct" term for Haswell



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krulani*
> 
> What is Uncore called in Asus BIOS? I have never found that word anywhere


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackhole2013*
> 
> Question does 1:1 ratio make it better I have my 4670k now at 4.5 uncore 1.275v and 4.5 core 1.2v .. or I can do uncore 4.4 1.275v and core 4.6 1.25v which is better


I have not done extensive testing lately but when I originally set up my OCs on BIOS 0804, I was using RoG Real Bench for testing and went at this question big time.

46/46, 46/44 and 46/43 showed no significant differences in any of the 4 portions of the tests. However at 46/39 I saw a consistent drop in performance in image editing portion of the test (like 2.9%). However, after upgrading to 1402 BIOS, I redid these tests and saw no consistency in the results whatsoever..... a recent Windows Update failure could be the culprit and I don't have the time right now to reinstall Windows.

Starting with 42/39, I continued doing what hadda be done to get up to 43 and then "saved" those settings. Did "rinse and repeat" till 43/43 all the way up to 45/45. At 46/46, i didn't like the 1.41 cache voltage I needed to get stable so dropped down to 1.385 / 1.385 at 46/43 setting.

I "saved" all my settings and most of the time I run at 45/45. (1.325/1.325) .... I use 46/43 now and then but never bother with 46/46 as I'm pretty confident that, if anything, nothing I use will benefit from it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrockinWV*
> 
> Would like for you guys to take a look at some of my OC settings to see what my problem might be.
> 
> Multiplier- x43
> Core Voltage- 1.250
> Uncore- 35
> VCCIN- 35


My settings at 43 Multi/ Auto Min Cache / Auto Max Cache / Auto DRAM (1600)

VCore 1.200
VCC Ring 1.200
VCCIN (Ev) 1.900
DRAM Auto

Nothing changed at 43/43/43/XMP (2400)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrockinWV*
> 
> So far I have my 4770k OCed
> 
> Multiplier - x44
> Vcore - 1.300
> Uncore-35
> Vccin-2.00
> 
> Vcore seems really high to me, I have tried x45 with the same settings and get BSOD, would anyone else feel safe running their CPU at this voltage?


At 44 multi / Auto cache and Auto RAM (1600), I'm at

VCore 1.250
VCC Ring 1.250
VCCIN (Ev) 1.900
DRAM Auto

44/44/2400 takes just a DRAM voltage bump to DRAM 1.700

At 45/Auto/Auto

VCore 1.287
VCC Ring 1.250
VCCIN (Ev) 1.900
DRAM Auto

45/45/2400 requires

VCC Ring 1.275
DRAM 1.700

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihab7000*
> 
> Dear Darkwizzie,thank you for this wonderful thread. I have read it thrice, but still find some terminology that I cannot find in my Asus Maximus VI Extreme. I know now from some people here that the uncore is the CPU cach ratio in Asus and the ring bus is CPU cash voltage. But there are other things like Vcore or Vrin or Viccn-if Iam typing write that I cannot pinpoint in my board. Than for your help in advance.


VID is the CPU voltage you type in in the BIOS, Vcore is the actual voltage which will usually be like 0.02 higher as a minimum and ranging to 0.13 higher if AVX is present.

VCC ring is Cache Voltage

VCCIN is Eventual Input Voltage


----------



## ihab7000

Any help with Asus Maximus VI Extreme stable OC's bois......


----------



## DrockinWV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackNaylorPE*
> 
> I lost all my stable OC's with a Asus BIOS update.... my 45 OC required 1.325 instead on 1.275 .... 46 OC went from 1.325 to 1.385
> CPU Cache Voltage is the more 'correct" term for Haswell
> 
> 
> 
> I have not done extensive testing lately but when I originally set up my OCs on BIOS 0804, I was using RoG Real Bench for testing and went at this question big time.
> 
> 46/46, 46/44 and 46/43 showed no significant differences in any of the 4 portions of the tests. However at 46/39 I saw a consistent drop in performance in image editing portion of the test (like 2.9%). However, after upgrading to 1402 BIOS, I redid these tests and saw no consistency in the results whatsoever..... a recent Windows Update failure could be the culprit and I don't have the time right now to reinstall Windows.
> 
> Starting with 42/39, I continued doing what hadda be done to get up to 43 and then "saved" those settings. Did "rinse and repeat" till 43/43 all the way up to 45/45. At 46/46, i didn't like the 1.41 cache voltage I needed to get stable so dropped down to 1.385 / 1.385 at 46/43 setting.
> 
> I "saved" all my settings and most of the time I run at 45/45. (1.325/1.325) .... I use 46/43 now and then but never bother with 46/46 as I'm pretty confident that, if anything, nothing I use will benefit from it.
> My settings at 43 Multi/ Auto Min Cache / Auto Max Cache / Auto DRAM (1600)
> 
> VCore 1.200
> VCC Ring 1.200
> VCCIN (Ev) 1.900
> DRAM Auto
> 
> Nothing changed at 43/43/43/XMP (2400)
> At 44 multi / Auto cache and Auto RAM (1600), I'm at
> 
> VCore 1.250
> VCC Ring 1.250
> VCCIN (Ev) 1.900
> DRAM Auto
> 
> 44/44/2400 takes just a DRAM voltage bump to DRAM 1.700
> 
> At 45/Auto/Auto
> 
> VCore 1.287
> VCC Ring 1.250
> VCCIN (Ev) 1.900
> DRAM Auto
> 
> 45/45/2400 requires
> 
> VCC Ring 1.275
> DRAM 1.700
> VID is the CPU voltage you type in in the BIOS, Vcore is the actual voltage which will usually be like 0.02 higher as a minimum and ranging to 0.13 higher if AVX is present.
> 
> VCC ring is Cache Voltage
> 
> VCCIN is Eventual Input Voltage


I will have to try some of these settings later tonight, right now I am stable with:

Multiplier- x43
Vcore- 1.275
Uncore- 35
VCCIN- 1.900


----------



## JackNaylorPE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maynard14*
> 
> think i understand now, so the vid is the one i set on the bios right? so i input 1.365 volts, but while stress testing my vcore shoots up to 1.372 volts and that my vcore?
> 
> i have a screen shot of my hwinfo for my 4.4 ghz settings vcore set to 1.298 volts
> 
> in the screen shot my vcore set to bios is 1.298 and while stress testing it goes up to 1.312


Up above what I see in your screenie .... in the 2nd section you will see:

Core #0 VID
thru
Core #3 VID

Those are your VID

The 3rd grouping is your core temps

Down in the 5th grouping you sill see actual Vcores .... for whatever reason Vcore3 is by itself and then Vcore1, Vcore2 and Vcore0 are near the bottom of that grouping

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maynard14*
> 
> ok sir thank you so much so if thats the case i should up the eventual input voltage to what settings, if my vid 1.365 and vcore to load 1.372 ?


Vcore + 0.6 is a good starting point.


----------



## BrianX91

Add me to the chart!

Username: BrianX91
CPU Model: 4870k
Core Multiplier: 47
CPU VID: 1.35
Vcore: 1.351
Uncore Multiplier: 44
Uncore Voltage: 1.2
Input Voltage: 1.9
Cooling Solution: Thermaltake Water 3 Extreme, Delid
Stability Test: IBT x10 Maximum, AIDA 8hr
Batch Number: 315 MALAY
Ram Speed: 2200 11-12-11-33
Ram Voltage: 1.5
Motherboard: MSI G45 Gaming
LLC Setting: AUTO

I'd also like to note, temps maxed at 79c on the hottest core using IBT and 68c on AIDA. I used CLU below and above IHS after delidding and this with temperature sensor on core 2 reading about 5c too high. Been testing for days trying to find the best middle of the road overclock between core, uncore, and memory. This seemed like the best configuration for my system. Unfortunately, I neglected to grab a screenshot of the stress tests I'll have to post some later.

EDIT: Ran AIDA for another 1.5 hours to prove stability.


----------



## Cooknn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrockinWV*
> 
> I will have to try some of these settings later tonight, right now I am stable with:
> 
> Multiplier- x43
> Vcore- 1.275
> Uncore- 35
> VCCIN- 1.900


Those are very close to my settings. I have a Z87-A and upgraded the bios to version 2004. I am only stable at 4.3. But I was able to get into Windows all the way up to 4.6 only with an ungodly voltage and BSOD after a short period of time. Pretty much the same story for 4.5 and 4.4. Looking forward to the 4790K and hoping for 4.8.


----------



## ihab7000

Well done DrockinWV...I have read what u wrote now. I guess I will need your help. I have Asus Maximus VI [email protected] 4.6 at all numbers. Aida is ok for 6 hrs. x264 failure


----------



## sweenytodd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrianX91*
> 
> Add me to the chart!
> 
> Username: BrianX91
> CPU Model: 4870k
> Core Multiplier: 47
> CPU VID: 1.35
> Vcore: 1.351
> Uncore Multiplier: 44
> Uncore Voltage: 1.2
> Input Voltage: 1.9
> Cooling Solution: Thermaltake Water 3 Extreme, Delid
> Stability Test: IBT x10 Maximum, AIDA 8hr
> Batch Number: 315 MALAY
> Ram Speed: 2200 11-12-11-33
> Ram Voltage: 1.5
> Motherboard: MSI G45 Gaming
> LLC Setting: AUTO
> 
> I'd also like to note, temps maxed at 79c on the hottest core using IBT and 68c on AIDA. I used CLU below and above IHS after delidding and this with temperature sensor on core 2 reading about 5c too high. Been testing for days trying to find the best middle of the road overclock between core, uncore, and memory. This seemed like the best configuration for my system. Unfortunately, I neglected to grab a screenshot of the stress tests I'll have to post some later.
> 
> EDIT: Ran AIDA for another 1.5 hours to prove stability.


Try running FPU test only, its on another level of stress testing like IBT and Linpack.


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> I heard of degrading chips after 1.3v. Is it true?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope DC's new capacitors improve it.


I think it depends on the chip lottery, I've been running mine at 1.380 since I got it and its still fine until now..


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> I think it depends on the chip lottery, I've been running mine at 1.380 since I got it and its still fine until now..


^^this and a some other variables but this is a very big one.


----------



## maynard14

tried auto cache voltage and auto cache multi

45 multi, manual vid to 1.365

ram auto

eventual voltage 1.965

no bsod for 1 hr

but i got worried with my vcore going to 1.392 volts yikes / is this correct reading?

still looking for my stable vcore settings for 4.5 ghz


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maynard14*
> 
> tried auto cache voltage and auto cache multi
> 
> 45 multi, manual vid to 1.365
> 
> ram auto
> 
> eventual voltage 1.965
> 
> no bsod for 1 hr
> 
> but i got worried with my vcore going to 1.392 volts yikes / is this correct reading?
> 
> still looking for my stable vcore settings for 4.5 ghz
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Yes, looks correct. Looks like you have about hit the wall on max OC.


----------



## maynard14

Yikes. I can only do 4.4 ghz. Haha thats dissapointing considering i have lots of temp room.


----------



## angelotti

...


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

Those ifs sound so true...

btw, are there softs that are using new instructions so far ?


----------



## SgtRotty

Thumbs up to what he said!!


----------



## maynard14

Guys is it possible that bsod code 124 is gpu related? Coz i try removing my r9 290 flash to 290x and stress test my overclock 4.5 ghz 1.35 volts and it pass 1 hr rog stress test. Where as when the gpu is connected at that settings it bsod!


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angelotti*
> 
> You're starting to sound like an Intel 'commercial department' rep.., i'm not saying that you are, but you sound like that by repeating this "nonsense".
> 
> This "_luck of the draw_" and "_silicon lottery_" are just a cheap (*but effective*) gimmicks.., and through continuous repetition they became "_fact_" by substituting the reality.
> 
> The "silicon lottery" excuse is completely voided by the testing process. Before Intel tests the chips for 12-24h (or however long they test), the chips are tested for current resistance. That is the first "separation" test that is conducted. It's fairly quick and it determines the quality of the whole chip by constantly increasing voltage (up to a predetermined point) and measure the resistance to it. Only after this process they proceed to the other (longer) tests, and at the end to the actual tables programming.
> 
> So they know from the start how good or terrible a chip will be for OC-ing. If after this process a chip is programmed as 'K', then it's no longer a matter of "lottery" or "luck".., it's deliberate.
> 
> Now, i'm not stupid, i know there are plenty of variables when it comes to such tiny complex things (the lithography), ranging from the quality of materials, through the condition of the plant, and all the way to even a speck of dust.., and so, there will be variations in terms of quality from one chip to the next. But using this excuse to sell a mediocre chip *AS a OC-ing cpu* is inadmissible (in a fair world), not when there is a thing called 'quality control'. Those that don't make 'the cut' in terms of OC-ing potential, should be programmed as 'locked' CPU's.
> 
> - *If* the materials and the manufacturing processes are so hard to control, and it all comes down to pure luck, then why selling 'locked' and 'unlocked' chips ?!?, and at different prices too..? Why not selling them all 'unlocked' and the lucky few will get to enjoy their luck?
> - *If* you sell 'unlocked' ones separately, this should mean that they went through a testing process that determined them to be better than the rest.
> - *If* it's all down to luck, then it would also mean that there are plenty of 'locked' (non-K's) out there that would OC like crazy!, if they were programmed as 'K's'. Not even the african bushmen would employ such strategy..
> - Also, *if* the plant is outdated, or the materials too inferior.., and this leads to, say 98% of the chips being sub standard (for OC-ing) and this would lead to missing the 'quota' for the 'K' skew, why not review the whole manufacturing process instead of selling inferior chips?!?
> 
> Obviously all this "*IF's*" that i laid out here are just for arguments sake, the fact being that the whole thing is either a 'cost cutting' matter or entirely deliberate.
> 
> If all the chips sold as 'K's' would come to 20-30mV within each other for a specific OC-ed frequency, (say 1.230 to 1.260V for a 45 multiplier, AS THEY SHOULD!, as a result of the testing process), then we wouldn't need 10 different boards from one MB manufacturer alone, 1000's of cooling solutions, hundreds of OC-ing guides, the "silicon lottery" nonsense, etc.., and especially NO frustration and emotional build-up leading to "_i'm going to buy the 'refresh' when it comes up, or the next gen.., maybe i have more "luck" then.._"
> 
> And there's another "ignorance" that goes hand in hand with all of the above..
> The whole "hasswell certified" stress tests nonsense. Most stress tests (aida, xtu, real bench, prime v27.9 and even x264 tests (based on the latest binaries) *to most extent*) that the vast majority of OC-ers use for haswell, won't do anything else then *give haswell the credits it doesn't deserve*.
> 
> To test successful OC's on haswell's, one needs to test all the instructions, not just the older ones. Testing with applications that do not stress AVX2 or FMA3 (and the other new ones) and then say you have a stable OC, is like: reaching high temps due to OC and as a result, go into bios and disable *HT* and *two of the four cores*.., and then test again (the remaining two cores) and say "_yesss!!! haswell rocks!!!, 70°C at 4.6GHz on prime!! ..i won the lottery!!!_"
> 
> It's just stupid!, You want to test haswell OC stability, then use prime 28.5xx and stress all of the instructions, not just the older ones that were present in the previous generations. Intel programmed the chip to use extra voltage when it detects the use of the new instructions, (probably) because they hoped that, by the time the AVX2 instructions will make their way into the mainstream apps and games, they would have come up with the next gen of architecture, and they would have solved the voltage requirements for such instructions by that time. And this plays very well into the hands of the "silicon lottery" gimmick. Because, when some apps (like x264 and bf4) that saw an early adoption of the new instructions will be utilised, the user will get BSOD's and come to the "realisation" that i talked about earlier "_i'm going to buy the 'refresh' when it comes up, or the next gen.., maybe i have more "luck" then_".., *OR*, that the chip has degraded and _it's time for a new one_.
> 
> Stress with the proper test, and you'll come to realize that haswell is not as great as it seemed (or maybe is just a unfinished architecture that was pushed out to meet the deadline).
> 
> *I'm not calling for a boycott, i know there's nothing to be done at a consumer level, but being ignorant about these matters won't help either, it will only make you spend more...*


I don't know why you are upset. It's simple business: They make more money by not selling only golden chips, golden chips are rare and they would not make as much money, that's marketing design, not hardware design.

Same goes with their chips potentially not being able to handle their own specs.

tl;dr The world is run by business and greed.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> I don't know why you are upset. It's simple business: They make more money by not selling only golden chips, golden chips are rare and they would not make as much money, that's marketing design, not hardware design.
> 
> Same goes with their chips potentially not being able to handle their own specs.
> 
> tl;dr The world is run by business and greed.


I blame sandy bridge.

Sandy was fluke. Those 5ghz cpu spoiled everyone. Before that 4ghz was the goal. Now ppl get mad now if their cpu wont do 5ghz @ 1.25volts. Even though at 4.5ghz is crazy powerful on a haswell.

Overclocked vs stock 4670k cuts my encoding times 30%.


----------



## angelotti

...


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angelotti*
> 
> Well, Sandy Bridge was not a fluke, it was a (successful) strategic move, designed to (among others) "steal" even the last advantage AMD managed to hold to that point.., the low prices. Once Intel released SB, not even that smaller price advantage mattered. You would have struggled back then, to find a reason not to buy SB (other than being a AMD fanboy).
> And it's true, i did OC my 2500K to 5GHz, but because of my cooling solution, i settled to 4.8GHz, which rarely saw 80°C under x264 encoding (much less under gaming).
> 
> But in my previous post, i wasn't talking about my expectations of haswell (though i did expect to be able to reach 4.4GHz).., i was talking about the lies spread across the net by intel's marketing department through the so called "_experts_", "_reviewers_" and third party "partners".
> Lies like '_silicon loterry_' and '_luck of the draw_' (and other things i mentioned in some of my previous posts) that then get repeated over and over until they get mistaken for reality.
> My chip requires 1.28V for 42 and 1.35V for 43 for NON-AVX2 loads!, *for prime 28.5 (which tests AVX2 as well) my 42 requires 1.36V with over 90°C, delided!* So, in order to achieve a stable OC (on a avx2 stress test) with safe temperatures (less than 75°C) on a more than decent air cooler and without delidding, i need to settle to 4.0GHz. which is 200MHz over stock frequency.
> This hardly qualifies as a OC-ing chip.
> 
> And to answer *fateswarm*'s post, i am not upset (nor disappointed). I totally expect this sort of things. But some people that are less knowledgeable when it comes to the "technical" side of things, will believe the marketing palaver.., and it wouldn't hurt for them to hear the "consumer" side of the story. It might save them a few €'s. And also, it's a shame (in my opinion) that this sort of gimmicks get repeated over and over on forums as well, a place where it's all about "the consumer" (or it should be anyway).
> This what my previous post was about.


my first 4670k was just as bad. 4.4 ghz was usable but not prime stable at 1.368v. I could only get prime stable 4.2. It was costa rica cpu. My 2nd is dead average. My 3rd was another flop but it can do 4.5 at 1.4v.

So I sold the first. But my purchase of three chips represents the lotto pretty well.

I dnt agree that sandys overclocking headroom is veiwed as strategic by intel today. When it keeps ppl from upgrading 3 years later.

I use my 4670k machine as a htpc and gaming rig. I encode a few movies a month. It could just be at stock clocks without issue and speed and gaming performance would still be fine. Thats whats good about hw.


----------



## nick779

Figured I'd update. Just put an h105 on my 4670k from an h60 and temps are down around 10c on load. Running occt small data set 4.5ghz at 1.3v would pass 90c at the 5 min mark so I backed down to 4.4. Now with push pull on the h105 using scythe grand flex pwms I sit at 85c with the same test for 20 mins, had to bump it to 1.31vcore for stability

I've run Aida for hours no problems and it's fairly quiet compared to the h60 using the same tests. Although on torture test it gets pretty loud.


----------



## Derp

I agree with Angelotti completely. We try to make excuses and cut corners by overclocking and stress testing without using the new superior instruction sets. If something stressful utilizes those new sets then we have to accept reality, we got sold K chips designed for overclocking that simply cannot overclock much at all. Even at stock clocks many haswell processors will throttle when using the stock cooler which in my opinion labels the processor as defective and should not be sold without a solution to the problem such as a bigger included cooler or a much better TIM/glue application.

Why did I buy one? Because the alternative was Vishera and that's simply laughable and Intel knows this. When you think about Haswell from all angles, especially K chips, it's a very poor product and overclock.net should be the place where it should get the most hate.


----------



## astralhash

Did hit 4.8, but with instability and a voltage I wasn't happy with. (Around 1.35). If I ever need that kind of power, I can go back to it whenever I want. But for now, I've settled with a _much_ more stable 4.6. Here's my submission.

Username: *astralhash*
CPU Model: *Core i5 4670K*
Core Multiplier: *46X*
CPU VID: *1.224v*
Vcore: *1.224v Max*
Uncore Multiplier: *42X*
Uncore Voltage: *AUTO*
Input Voltage: *AUTO*
Cooling Solution: *Corsair H100i, not delidded*
Stability Test: *AIDA64 Stability Test Ran for 8 and a half hours straight*
Batch Number: *Made in Malaysia. Batch #L351B484*
Ram Speed: *XMP 1866, 1.5v - [9,10,9,27]*
Ram Voltage: *Stock*
Motherboard: *ASUS Z97 Pro*
LLC Setting: *AUTO*

Some verification photos





And CPU-Z Validation: http://valid.x86.fr/jtswa0

Tried to be as thorough as possible, hope this helps the research.


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derp*
> 
> stress testing without using the new superior instruction sets.


I noticed my laptop hangs with prime95 'small ffts' mode occasionally.


----------



## astralhash

I have my XMP set to 1866, and my RAM is running at 933. I'm assuming 933mhz x 2 channels = 1866 Mhz?


----------



## koekwau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *astralhash*
> 
> I have my XMP set to 1866, and my RAM is running at 933. I'm assuming 933mhz x 2 channels = 1866 Mhz?


DDR stands for Double Data Rate so yeah 2x 933 = 1866Mhz.
Everything is fine =)


----------



## fateswarm

Yeah, it's doubled, but not because of the channels. In single mode it also doubles.


----------



## astralhash

Nice. Then overclock is completed and fully stable. See my submission above.


----------



## DrockinWV

How is Folding as far as stressing an OC, good, bad, not worth it at all?


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> I don't know why you are upset. It's simple business: They make more money by not selling only golden chips, golden chips are rare and they would not make as much money, that's marketing design, not hardware design.
> 
> Same goes with their chips potentially not being able to handle their own specs.
> 
> tl;dr The world is run by business and greed.


angelotti brings some great points that the typical user/consumer won't think twice on or care about. I also agree with you 100% though, business is business.

We all know if intel sold K chips in an OC/voltage range, the high overclock chips would be completely sold out and low overclocked chips would be in stock always. We are talking about profit margins tanking due to a huge decrease in sales, that alone has huge impact on a company.

Intel is a business which won't lose money to make 100,000 people extremely happy when they can make 1,000,000 decently satisfied.

At the end of the day we can't hold anything against intel as a company though. Representatives, employees, and spokespersons also can only be accounted for so much. Imagine the impact if a sales rep mentioned to you what angelotti did, you would think they are just taking you for your money.

There are no guarantees or estimates to what +/- % of overclock we can achieve. Outside whatever marketing strategy is used or script is read from, the K chips are meant for simple unlocked overclocking and they do just that.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrockinWV*
> 
> How is Folding as far as stressing an OC, good, bad, not worth it at all?


For points, not really "worth" it seeing as what GPUs give you but it's stressful in a sense you'll find out very fast if your CPU OC is unstable.


----------



## Derp

After wasting many hours of time and electricity over the last two days I still don't see much value in the x264 V2 test. I was trying to use it to test stability after changing voltages but It will pass with far too low voltage and seems to take a long time to fail. I'm not looking to be 100% prime28.5 stable because Haswell won't allow that with overclocking but I was looking for mostly stable as most here are doing.

Instead I found that using prime 28.5 and a couple custom tests was more time efficient. As Cyro999 posted here:http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-guide-with-statistics/9480#post_21693987

I took the uncore out of the equation and used the 1344-1344k custom test with 90% of ram (i didn't use in-place) and kept raising Vcore until it could pass three hours without any errors. I then overclocked the uncore and tested with 512-576k with 90% ram and kept raising cache voltage until it could also pass three hours. Max temps were only 65c so this isn't too hot of a test but I found it to find stability problems much faster than x264 V2.

After that I ran x264 V2 again and it was fine for 20 hours. After that I manually stopped it. I even played HD youtube and twitch during parts of it. I just wanted to share my experience with what Cyro999 posted for others looking for a "stable" overclock with their very own hasfail.


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

Nice, i think the site is that german site : http://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f139/howto-get-my-haswell-stable-guide-und-full-custom-liste-989828.html

So you've made those tests but with version 28.5 ?


----------



## Derp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ConnorMcLeod*
> 
> Nice, i think the site is that german site : http://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f139/howto-get-my-haswell-stable-guide-und-full-custom-liste-989828.html
> 
> So you've made those tests but with version 28.5 ?


Yeah, 28.5. I only did the Vcore and the cache tests. I also didn't use the in-place fft option that was mentioned.


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

Can a german guy sumerize what tests are precognized, who many ram, in place ffts etc... ?


----------



## Derp

To get those prime95 28.5 tests stable my chip needed 1.1Vcore and 1.1Cache for a 4200 core and 4000 cache speed. After passing stability testing I always go back into the bios and add a few bumps in voltage for some breathing room just in case. So i changed both of those voltages to 1.103.

To further explain my experience on how bad x264 is at testing for stability I just did a small test. I kept the exact voltages above and changed the core multiplier to x44 for 4.4Ghz instead of 4.2Ghz. I booted and started running x264 v2 and left it running while I drove to the store to pick something up. When I got back it had been 43 minutes and the test was still going without a problem. I took a screenshot below to show the results.



So I closed x264 V2 and fired up that prime95 28.5 1344-1344k 90% ram test and it blue screened as soon as I hit the start button. So no time wasted from the prime test but 43 minutes on the x264 v2 and who knows if it would have ever failed. The custom prime95 test is a stability lie, it's not even truly stable but the x264 v1/v2 is just an absolute joke when it comes to testing for stability and should be avoided IMO since the max temps between these two tests is very close.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ConnorMcLeod*
> 
> Can a german guy sumerize what tests are precognized, who many ram, in place ffts etc... ?


I honestly have no idea if in-place fft is better to use or not but when you run in-place it barely uses any ram. I choose to stress with 90% memory used.


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

Anyway, x264 seems to be enough for actual people computer usage.


----------



## Lurifaks

L310B479


----------



## angelotti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derp*
> 
> ...I honestly have no idea if in-place fft is better to use or not but when you run in-place it barely uses any ram. I choose to stress with 90% memory used.


'in place' will be a little harder and hotter as well (at least on air/AIO wc-ing). But in the end, one should run a test with > 90% RAM too.

That guide suggests:
1344K = Vcore
448K = Vrin/Input
512-576K = Cache/Uncore
672-720K = VTT
768K = Agent/IMC
800K = Vdimm/Timings
864K = to cover all of the above
..i don't know how he/they came up with these numbers, but it's worh a shot, especially for those that struggle with inferior chips.


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

28.5 doesn't let me run a 864 test saying no FFT place or something.

Also what is VTT on haswell ??

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lurifaks*
> 
> L310B479


Settings ? Stress tests ?


----------



## Derp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ConnorMcLeod*
> 
> Anyway, x264 seems to be enough for actual people computer usage.


I just think it's too far away from stable. A properly cooled haswell from the factory will happily pass prime 28.5 blend. The custom prime95 28.5 test is already a stability compromise without crazy temps.

note: I don't want to disrespect the time anyone spent working on the x264 V1 or V2 tests. I do appreciate you guys improving and making this test usable.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angelotti*
> 
> 'in place' will be a little harder and hotter as well (at least on air/AIO wc-ing). But in the end, one should run a test with > 90% RAM too.


Interesting, thanks for the info.


----------



## Cooknn

I can't run Prime95, but was able to run several passes of x264 and have yet to have a problem with my settings while computing and/or gaming.


----------



## nick779

When you guys do stress testing are you using the small data set torture test, blend or something else? In prime and occt small data sets I hit 86c at 4.5ghz 1.31 vcore. But if I just used medium or linpack I could keep going with my oc.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nick779*
> 
> When you guys do stress testing are you using the small data set torture test, blend or something else? In prime and occt small data sets I hit 86c at 4.5ghz 1.31 vcore. But if I just used medium or linpack I could keep going with my oc.


I use v28.5 with custom, 1344k,1344k with 75% RAM. This uncovers instabilities quickly but results in a much lower temperature compared to blend, etc.


----------



## angelotti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ConnorMcLeod*
> 
> 28.5 doesn't let me run a 864 test saying no FFT place or something....


The thing is, that guide recommends prime 27.9 over 28.5 (which in my opinion is wrong, since 27.9 does not test *avx2* or *fma3*).

Those 'sizes' might have come from someone who has a very 'in depth' knowledge of the CPU inner workings (instructions), but giving that those sizes are not present in prime 28.5, leads me to believe that those 'sizes' were pertinent for an older architecture, and need to be updated for haswell.
So, if you plan to give that guide a shot, you'll have to do it with prime 27.9.

There are a few interesting ideas presented in that guide, and i'm going to re-OC/test my crap combo (CPU/MB) and see if any of them hold any value for my particular set-up.


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

I wish someone with such a knowledge could give v28 settings


----------



## angelotti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> I use v28.5 with custom, 1344k,1344k with 75% RAM. This uncovers instabilities quickly but results in a much lower temperature compared to blend, etc.


That's the thing, each of those individual sizes might be intended for a particular instruction, and thus, finding instabilities related to that instruction only..
For example 1344 might be ideal for AVX only (or another, older, instruction), but not as good for AVX2 or FMA3.
I assume that only the instructions from the past few years are necessary to test, but not knowing at what 'sizes', we might have to make do with the standard tests (small, large and blend).


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angelotti*
> 
> That's the thing, each of those individual sizes might be intended for a particular instruction, and thus, finding instabilities related to that instruction only..
> For example 1344 might be ideal for AVX only (or another, older, instruction), but not as good for AVX2 or FMA3.
> I assume that only the instructions from the past few years are necessary to test, but not knowing at what 'sizes', we might have to make do with the standard tests (small, large and blend).


I thought those numbers have to do with cache being used just like selecting the amount of ram.

Im no p95 expert. I just use it to find profiles when needed.


----------



## astralhash

I had a lot of luck with AIDA64 over prime95 for stress testing my haswell. prime95 is known to make haswell CPUS hot. Also, check and be sure you're not on adaptive voltage.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angelotti*
> 
> That's the thing, each of those individual sizes might be intended for a particular instruction, and thus, finding instabilities related to that instruction only..
> For example 1344 might be ideal for AVX only (or another, older, instruction), but not as good for AVX2 or FMA3.
> I assume that only the instructions from the past few years are necessary to test, but not knowing at what 'sizes', we might have to make do with the standard tests (small, large and blend).


I don't think the people that make prime95 target specific instructions with specific sizes, stability testing isn't their main focus. I also believe that the FFT size doesn't affect what instructions are executed - it is still a Fourier transform. It does affect the pattern of execution of the instructions, and I expect that is why some specific sizes can uncover instabilities better than others. This size (1344k) has always been a challenge for Intel processors dating back to at least Sandybridge.

I know one thing from experience though - if I pass v28.5 1344k FFT for several hours, I pass any other stress tests (x264, real bench, etc.). I can't say the same for the inverse.


----------



## GeneO

BTW have any of you looked at the errata on the processor?

http://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/processors/core/4th-gen-core-family-desktop-specification-update.html?wapkw=i7-4770k+datasheet

I find this one of the intriguing ones. I wonder what they mean by a workaround in the BIOS?

HSD45. Certain Combinations of AVX Instructions May Cause Unpredictable System Behavior
Problem:
Execution of certain combinations of AVX instructions may lead to unpredictable system behavior.
Implication:
When this erratum occurs, unpredictable system behaviors, including system hang or incorrect results can occur.
Workaround:
It is possible for the BIOS to contain a workaround for this erratum.
Status:
For the steppings affected, see the
Summary Table of Changes


----------



## error-id10t

Update in microcode possibly or does it use the same as older versions..?


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> BTW have any of you looked at the errata on the processor?
> 
> http://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/processors/core/4th-gen-core-family-desktop-specification-update.html?wapkw=i7-4770k+datasheet
> 
> I find this one of the intriguing ones. I wonder what they mean by a workaround in the BIOS?
> 
> HSD45. Certain Combinations of AVX Instructions May Cause Unpredictable System Behavior
> Problem:
> Execution of certain combinations of AVX instructions may lead to unpredictable system behavior.
> Implication:
> When this erratum occurs, unpredictable system behaviors, including system hang or incorrect results can occur.
> Workaround:
> It is possible for the BIOS to contain a workaround for this erratum.
> Status:
> For the steppings affected, see the
> Summary Table of Changes


I was hoping you were joking...


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OP*
> [With Statistics]


I think you mean with results. Statistics is when you analyse the data. You could though make a nice Normal Distribution graph showing mean and standard deviation for a nice view of results and make it statistics.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> I wonder what they mean by a workaround in the BIOS?
> 
> Execution of certain combinations of AVX instructions may lead to unpredictable system behavior.
> 
> It is possible for the BIOS to contain a workaround for this erratum.


They mean making the combination not allowed to be executed in some way or another, hence a workaround, not a fix.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angelotti*
> 
> 'in place' will be a little harder and hotter as well (at least on air/AIO wc-ing). But in the end, one should run a test with > 90% RAM too.
> 
> That guide suggests:
> 1344K = Vcore
> 448K = Vrin/Input
> 512-576K = Cache/Uncore
> 672-720K = VTT
> 768K = Agent/IMC
> 800K = Vdimm/Timings
> 864K = to cover all of the above
> ..i don't know how he/they came up with these numbers, but it's worh a shot, especially for those that struggle with inferior chips.


I gave those a shot last night out of curiousity. I only got as far as 768K but I will pick it up again tomorrow and test.
BTW I tested both P95 27.9 & 28.5 @ 4.7 and the difference in stable vcore was nearly 0.1V. (0.1V higher for 28.5).

Here too I would rather use P95 and some other tests than x264, but that's my preference. I've never crashed in x264.
The other thing is I saw a WHEA error for the first time recently with Haswell, I think it was running 560K.


----------



## Derp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> The other thing is I saw a WHEA error for the first time recently with Haswell.


These show up in Event viewer --> Applications and services --> Microsoft --> Windows --> Kernel-WHEA --> Errors right? Because I haven't seen a single one through days of stability testing with blue screens consistently greeting me. What am I doing wrong?

I feel left out tbh.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derp*
> 
> These show up in Event viewer --> Applications and services --> Microsoft --> Windows --> Kernel-WHEA --> Errors right? Because I haven't seen a single one through days of stability testing with blue screens consistently greeting me. What am I doing wrong?
> 
> I feel left out tbh.


Just event viewer (local)/errors
I've had a 4770K since they came out and this is the ony time I've see WHEA...in fact when others were reporting it I was wondering if they were talking about IB instead of Haswell.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Update in microcode possibly or does it use the same as older versions..?


Probably.


----------



## adamlee05

Just a friendly update:

I no longer have my 4.9/1.301v 4770k, batch L310B492. I was made a purchase offer for it last weekend I simply couldn't refuse, for use in the upcoming MSI Master Overclocker Arena. Unless otherwise informed, I'll keep details to myself until after the Finals. I can say the buyer is a very successful and well known overclocker, and a very friendly individual. They did inform me it's the single best sample they've ever used, and that made me very happy









For statistical sakes, you can leave my information on the spreadsheet.


----------



## Gunderman456

Book me Danno!

CPU Malaysian batch L315B355



Results for x264.exe r2200
x264 Benchmark: 64-bit
==========================

Pass 1

encoded 11812 frames, 89.24 fps, 7761.92 kb/s

Pass 2

encoded 11812 frames, 16.15 fps, 8003.60 kb/s
encoded 11812 frames, 16.14 fps, 8003.57 kb/s
encoded 11812 frames, 16.05 fps, 8003.50 kb/s
encoded 11812 frames, 16.07 fps, 8003.53 kb/s
encoded 11812 frames, 16.12 fps, 8003.52 kb/s
encoded 11812 frames, 16.16 fps, 8003.60 kb/s
encoded 11812 frames, 16.12 fps, 8003.55 kb/s
encoded 11812 frames, 16.14 fps, 8003.61 kb/s
encoded 11812 frames, 16.14 fps, 8003.59 kb/s
encoded 11812 frames, 16.14 fps, 8003.53 kb/s

System Details

Name Intel Processor
Codename Haswell
Specification Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-4770K CPU @ 3.50GHz
Specification PC3-18300
Specification PC3-16000
Specification PC3-18300
Specification PC3-16000
Core Stepping
Technology 22 nm
Stock frequency 3500 MHz
Core Speed 800.0 MHz

Northbridge Intel ID0C00 rev. 06
Southbridge Intel ID8C44 rev. 04

Command Rate 2T
Command Rate 2T
Command Rate 2T
Command Rate 2T
Memory Type
Memory Size 16384 MBytes

Windows Version Microsoft Windows 7 (6.1) 64-bit Service Pack 1 (Build 7601)

Number of processors 1
Number of threads 8
Number of threads 8 (max 16)
L2 cache 4 x 256 KBytes, 8-way set associative, 64-byte line size
Instructions sets MMX, SSE, SSE2, SSE3, SSSE3, SSE4.1, SSE4.2, EM64T, VT-x, AES, AVX, AVX2, FMA
Package (platform ID) Socket 1150 LGA (0x1)

Temperature 0 28°C (82°F) [0xBC2] (TZ00)
Temperature 1 30°C (85°F) [0xBD6] (TZ01)

Ran the new tight RAM timings 10 - 11- 11 -28 - T1, 10 times, using Maxxmem2:

ns: 46 (x3) - 47 (x6) - 48 (x1)

01. Ai Overclock Tuner => XMP Profile
02. Asus Multicore Enhancement => Disable
03. CPU Core Ratio => 46
04. Min. CPU Cache Ratio => 40
05. Max. CPU Cache Ratio => 40
06. DRAM Frequency => 2400MHz
07. Timings => 10 -11 -11 - 28 - T1 - 1.65v
08. CPU Current Capacity (in DIGI+ Power Control) => 130%
09. DRAM Current Capacity (in DIGI+ Power Control) => 130%
10. LLC => Level 7
11. CPU Core Voltage Override => 1.345v
12. CPU Cache Voltage => 1.25v
13. CPU System Agent Voltage => 1.25v
14. CPU Analog I/O Voltage => 1.25v
15. CPU Digital I/O Voltage => 1.25v
16. Eventual CPU Input Voltage => 1.9v
17. CPU Spread Spectrum => Disable

The chip is delidded and that shaved ~15C using CLU between the die and IHS and Tuniq X4 between the IHS and water block. Extensive testing using x264 v.5.0.1 a number of repeatable 12 Loops - 2 hour runs (x264 v2 proved too volatile and it makes it very hard to hone in and troubleshoot; refer to page 39 post #388 of The Hawaiian Heat Wave Build log - in sig - for more details), dozens of benches with Heaven, Valley, MetroLL, Star Swarm, 3D Mark, Final Fantasy XIV, Maxxmem2 and playing MetroLL, Borderlands 2 and BF4.


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamlee05*
> 
> Just a friendly update:
> 
> I no longer have my 4.9/1.301v 4770k, batch L310B492. I was made a purchase offer for it last weekend I simply couldn't refuse, for use in the upcoming MSI Master Overclocker Arena. Unless otherwise informed, I'll keep details to myself until after the Finals. I can say the buyer is a very successful and well known overclocker, and a very friendly individual. They did inform me it's the single best sample they've ever used, and that made me very happy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For statistical sakes, you can leave my information on the spreadsheet.


Nice for your wallet








Sad for that cpu


----------



## Chaython

I can't get past 4ghz on my Z97 Pro, with an intel Costa Rica


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chaython*
> 
> I can't get past 4ghz on my Z97 Pro, with an intel Costa Rica


You mind listing some settings like core voltage, any offsets, ring bus, ring bus voltage, input voltage, ram speed?


----------



## Chaython

Well, I really hate the EUFI garbage, anyways....
I have actually tried my full range...
Asus Auto gaming whea while loading windows
Asus Auto Office worked 1.378peek, 4.25 40x125
Manual 1.2v [40x100] 4ghz, 39 pass
1.2v [40x100]4ghz auto pass
auto [40x100]4ghz pass
[41x100]4.1ghz fail
[41x100] 4.1ghz 1.25v fail
[41x100] 4.1ghz 1.3vfail
blah blah blah
manual 40x125 1.35v fail
Tried over volting and always failed
I'm too impatient to try ever little setting
Usually crashed right during load or after 1 pass in burn
Over volting I tried no higher than 1.35v _2input
ring bus 35-42
ram speed is 1600mhz cl10
when Asus autoed it was 1333mhz cl11_


----------



## Heidi

You know...this is worse than overclocking Cyrix M2...shocking...overclocking...let's be serious...
N omatter what I try, follow the guides, or do it on my own...I mean behind me is almost 20yrs of fiddling with this stuff... I cannot find the stable spot for this piece of...this is the worse series in history of the mankind, I believe.
However, the only so-so, stable point is if I run it at 4.2 at fixed static voltage...notch you up, WHEA showes up...notch you to the stock...WHEA shows up...
Now, either, Asus or this chip is utter cr** or whatever...but I am losing my patience!!
It does run at some 60tish degrees...but then spikes come in and thing just shutdown with no warning signs..
Voltage is another story...offset doesn't work...it's totally useless...auto...woow...u fire up handbrake, and it takes literally a 2.2 seconds to shutdown...at stock!! Adaptive...doesn't work...u setup say 1.2V plus some 50mV add..and you end up 1.6V measured by multimeter or in HW..
I cannot express enough my frustration with this bad investment I've done...and seriously I guess I will look in my drawers to find probably only another comparative useless piece of cr** AMD K5...another brilliant clocker...even that one were st least stable as opposed to this!
This is third mobo I am using, 7th different PSU, 6th different RAM set...cooling isn't an issue as i said, the temps are more than decent...also this is 4th 4770k with pretty much same results...one clocked better the other worse but plus minus they're same useless thing...
Very disappointed...


----------



## Dyaems

I tried running the Prime95 thingy mentioned above because of curiosity, but not sure if I am doing it correctly, so I need clarification!

If it says "1344k", meaning I set _both_ minimum and maximum FFT to 1344, and uncheck "Run FFTs in-place"? Also how much memory in MB am I going to use?

Thanks


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> I tried running the Prime95 thingy mentioned above because of curiosity, but not sure if I am doing it correctly, so I need clarification!
> 
> If it says "1344k", meaning I set _both_ minimum and maximum FFT to 1344, and uncheck "Run FFTs in-place"? Also how much memory in MB am I going to use?
> 
> Thanks


yes min and max 1344 uncheck run in place. I have 8gb of ram and I always set the memory to 4500mb. It is suggested to use around 80% of your total.


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamlee05*
> 
> Just a friendly update:
> 
> I no longer have my 4.9/1.301v 4770k, batch L310B492. I was made a purchase offer for it last weekend I simply couldn't refuse, for use in the upcoming MSI Master Overclocker Arena. Unless otherwise informed, I'll keep details to myself until after the Finals. I can say the buyer is a very successful and well known overclocker, and a very friendly individual. They did inform me it's the single best sample they've ever used, and that made me very happy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For statistical sakes, you can leave my information on the spreadsheet.


*How much?*


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> *How much?*


Prob in the region of.....1 milllion dollars


----------



## angelotti

...


----------



## BoredErica

Ok, I get it.

You hate x264 and you want Prime, latest Prime only.

Ok ok ok ok ok.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Prob in the region of.....1 milllion dollars


nah it was probably 450-500 for a cherry chip maybe 400-500euros pending on where from

It's worth it though considering how to find a good haswell is probably more difficult than winning the lottery

but its probably a very small price to pay when the prizes are 5000 for main win probably, 3500 for secondary. then a mixture of 1000 and 500$ prizes..

if the chip is truely 'the best clocker he has ever seen" he will make the $ back in no time.

considering the haswell lottery rates, and just batching in general. its usually a matter of who has the best samples rather than skill I imagine.. I mean they all are probably at the same skill level, aside from the guys who are parts of the R&D teams


----------



## BoredErica

I'd consider paying $100-$150 more for a high-clocking Haswell but at the same time, the more I pay, the closer I am getting to the 6 cores. So I have to carefully consider the pros and cons or paying more for higher clock speed (which for me is quite different from more cores).


----------



## angelotti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Ok, I get it.
> You hate x264 and you want Prime, latest Prime only.


Not even close!, but i do dislike the BSOD's and the time i've put into prime 27.9 and x264 testing (that didn't managed to provide me the necessary stability).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Ok ok ok ok ok.


I get it!, i'll keep quiet about it.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angelotti*
> 
> Not even close!, but i do dislike the BSOD's and the time i've put into prime 27.9 and x264 testing (that didn't managed to provide me the necessary stability).
> I get it!, i'll keep quiet about it.


I can't even pass x264 now and I still haven't Bsoded while gaming, as ludicrous as that sounds.

I understand you know quite a lot. I can also appreciate the fact that people have advanced their knowledge on Haswell quite a long way since I was the first here to get a Costa chip and we were scrambling to figure out what was going on, and even in the infant stages of the guide, as disorienting as it was, it was still a source people used. We've come a long way since then. And maybe now the guy who wrote the guide, who's supposed to be #1 expert, isn't.

Now I lack the will to continue... I lack the will to discuss x264 vs Prime 27.9 vs Prime 28.5... I lack the will to continue on and try to make the best Devil's Canyon specific guide I can. I'll still update the Haswell chart, not that it's going to be really useful from now on, now that Devil's Canyon is out.

Maybe I'm just burnt out.

Haswell is old news now but running this thread has been a very interesting experience. I'm glad a lot of people think I helped them. I think 'passing the torch' (if the phrase is appropriate) on to $ilent is more than fitting. He is an "Intel Editor" and he's aiming to keep his own chart as well. I'm sure he'll make a great DC guide.

DO WUTEVE U WANT


----------



## fateswarm

Intel-E isn't an easy transition. Bigger cooling, bigger power, better motherboards, .... Even better RAM now.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> nah it was probably 450-500 for a cherry chip maybe 400-500euros pending on where from
> 
> It's worth it though considering how to find a good haswell is probably more difficult than winning the lottery
> 
> but its probably a very small price to pay when the prizes are 5000 for main win probably, 3500 for secondary. then a mixture of 1000 and 500$ prizes..
> 
> if the chip is truely 'the best clocker he has ever seen" he will make the $ back in no time.
> 
> considering the haswell lottery rates, and just batching in general. its usually a matter of who has the best samples rather than skill I imagine.. I mean they all are probably at the same skill level, aside from the guys who are parts of the R&D teams


Well to be perfectly honest I have no idea why the person bought it if its for benchmarking purposes, since the chip is delidded and we know what happens when you delid a cpu (it looses a few hundred mhz off top core under LN2).


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> ...since the chip is delidded and we know what happens when you delid a cpu (it looses a few hundred mhz off top core under LN2).


Really?

Why?


----------



## fateswarm

If it loses it with LM then can probably return to a crappy TIM


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Really?
> 
> Why?


This I cannot explain, but it comes from @FtW 420 who is the Benchmarks Editor, so he is the guy to know. Im not referring to overclock on air, water or phase change, im only referring to LN2 max multiplier overclocking.


----------



## AndyKoopa

Hi, New here. I have:

4770k
ASUS Maximus VI Hero
16 GB GSkill 2400
EVGA GTX 780 Ti
Air Cooled

Never done any overclocking before. I looked at the first post and was thinking of just starting at 4.2GHz. Should I set the vcore to 1.10 first and try to boot and test? Then if boot fails try 1.15,1.16,1.17 etc if I get a blue screen or fail to boot? Curious how to know where to start, I assume finding the lowest vcore that 4.2 would be stable with would result in the lowest temps.

Thanks!!


----------



## soulwrath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndyKoopa*
> 
> Hi, New here. I have:
> 
> 4770k
> ASUS Maximus VI Hero
> 16 GB GSkill 2400
> EVGA GTX 780 Ti
> Air Cooled
> 
> Never done any overclocking before. I looked at the first post and was thinking of just starting at 4.2GHz. Should I set the vcore to 1.10 first and try to boot and test? Then if boot fails try 1.15,1.16,1.17 etc if I get a blue screen or fail to boot? Curious how to know where to start, I assume finding the lowest vcore that 4.2 would be stable with would result in the lowest temps.
> 
> Thanks!!


Follow the well made guide








also keep an eye on your eventual voltage (the voltage requried to BOOT up for windows) and then if you crash while you got booted up that would just be your Vcore. So boot failing is not the same as crashing while in windows, also it is best to inc by .025v and welcome


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I can't even pass x264 now and I still haven't Bsoded while gaming, as ludicrous as that sounds.
> 
> I understand you know quite a lot. I can also appreciate the fact that people have advanced their knowledge on Haswell quite a long way since I was the first here to get a Costa chip and we were scrambling to figure out what was going on, and even in the infant stages of the guide, as disorienting as it was, it was still a source people used. We've come a long way since then. And maybe now the guy who wrote the guide, who's supposed to be #1 expert, isn't.
> 
> Now I lack the will to continue... I lack the will to discuss x264 vs Prime 27.9 vs Prime 28.5... I lack the will to continue on and try to make the best Devil's Canyon specific guide I can. I'll still update the Haswell chart, not that it's going to be really useful from now on, now that Devil's Canyon is out.
> 
> Maybe I'm just burnt out.
> Haswell is old news now but running this thread has been a very interesting experience. I'm glad a lot of people think I helped them. I think 'passing the torch' (if the phrase is appropriate) on to $ilent is more than fitting. He is an "Intel Editor" and he's aiming to keep his own chart as well. I'm sure he'll make a great DC guide.
> 
> DO WUTEVE U WANT


@Darkwizzie, I want to thank you for this guide, and even if it doesn't get updated as frequently, it will be a great resource for years to come. Those of us that had nice Bloomfield chips were (and still are) OCing them years after they were "old" tech.

It's rare to find an overclocking resource like this thread -- meaty and full of good information, fairly comprehensive, and at the same time pretty easy to assimilate and digest after a few read-throughs. It's also attracted a lot of cool people, whose comments and insights have been great to read.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> @Darkwizzie, I want to thank you for this guide, and even if it doesn't get updated as frequently, it will be a great resource for years to come. Those of us that had nice Bloomfield chips were (and still are) OCing them years after they were "old" tech.
> 
> It's rare to find an overclocking resource like this thread -- meaty and full of good information, fairly comprehensive, and at the same time pretty easy to assimilate and digest after a few read-throughs. It's also attracted a lot of cool people, whose comments and insights have been great to read.


I might still try to simplify the guide a bit. Now I see the DC official owner's club is getting posts like this thread was when it first started.







Cycle of life I suppose. I do my best. Thanks.


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Now I lack the will to continue... I lack the will to discuss x264 vs Prime 27.9 vs Prime 28.5... I lack the will to continue on and try to make the best Devil's Canyon specific guide I can. I'll still update the Haswell chart, not that it's going to be really useful from now on, now that Devil's Canyon is out.


Discussion about stress tests doesn't affect tutorial relevancy, was the best i've found and i would link it to people in need.
Stress testing is time consuming and it is completely justified that people search which test reveal unstable setting faster.
Never had problems yet gaming with x264 stable settings, i even use p27.9 settings that are a bit lighter (-0.016 vcore and vccin) and again no problem for gaming.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndyKoopa*
> 
> Hi, New here. I have:
> 
> 4770k
> ASUS Maximus VI Hero
> 16 GB GSkill 2400
> EVGA GTX 780 Ti
> Air Cooled
> 
> Never done any overclocking before. I looked at the first post and was thinking of just starting at 4.2GHz. Should I set the vcore to 1.10 first and try to boot and test? Then if boot fails try 1.15,1.16,1.17 etc if I get a blue screen or fail to boot? Curious how to know where to start, I assume finding the lowest vcore that 4.2 would be stable with would result in the lowest temps.
> 
> Thanks!!


If you don't use default cooler, you may be able to reach 4.3 or 4.4, may be 4.5, i would suggest to try vcore 1.35v (~vid 1.32) and to see which ratio you can use, keeping an eye on temperatures.
The prime 95 version 27.9 with 1344-1344 settings could be a good start to eliminate too low settings, and x264 to affinate them, depending on what you plain to do with that computer, as it was said a few posts above by angelotti.
You may want to stay below or around 70°C with x264, and below or around 80°C with p95 27.9 1344.
You can also find specific prime 27.9 on last page(s) in order to test specific stuff, dunno how relevant it is, it also has been a little discussed on last page(s).
But what is the most important is to follow the tutorial (set RAM and CACHE to low setting and begin with core, etc...)


----------



## $ilent

darkwizzie are you going to keep this thread updated too I take it? You can add DC results to your club too if you like.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> darkwizzie are you going to keep this thread updated too I take it? You can add DC results to your club too if you like.


I'll give it a little bit, waiting for more people to get their hands on DC before I make a final decision.


----------



## $ilent

righto!


----------



## angelotti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ConnorMcLeod*
> 
> ...
> You may want to stay below or around 70°C with x264, and below or around 80°C with p95 27.9 1344.
> ...


For testing purposes ~90°C is fine, as long as stressing won't stretch to hundreds of hours.
I'm talking about prime here (and the likes), but if you reach 90's under x264 that means you would approach 80°C under gaming, and that is a bit too much for daily usage if you want to keep degradation to a minimum (especially if you game allot).


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

True, but he should be aware that prime v27.9 with 1344-1344 setting won't make temps go that high.


----------



## Derp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I can't even pass x264 now and I still haven't Bsoded while gaming, as ludicrous as that sounds.


I have noticed that games will hitch or stutter if you aren't stable but they won't crash or bsod. Have you check for this or experienced this?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ConnorMcLeod*
> 
> True, but he should be aware that prime v27.9 with 1344-1344 setting won't make temps go that high.


Why 27.9 over 28.5? the same test in 28.5 doesn't cause the temps to go crazy either.


----------



## BoredErica

Somebody needs to make Linpack on Steroids.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derp*
> 
> I have noticed that games will hitch or stutter if you aren't stable but they won't crash or bsod. Have you check for this or experienced this?
> Why 27.9 over 28.5? the same test in 28.5 doesn't cause the temps to go crazy either.
> I don't recall experiencing any extra stutter or performance issues in games.
> 
> When I run Stockfish for chess it doesn't Bsod. When I run Houdini 4 for chess, it does Bsod after 12 hours straight. This is when instability is actually affecting my work.


I've had 2 Bsods in the past few days due to GPU drivers though.

And as always the Bsod codes for GPU crash is very obscure (and tends to happen on low loads, never during gaming). It's only happened since I updated my drivers.

The CPU crashes spits out 9c. 124. 101. Of course. Lowering my cache by 200mhz helped stabilize... a teeny bit.


----------



## angelotti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ConnorMcLeod*
> 
> True, but he should be aware that prime v27.9 with 1344-1344 setting won't make temps go that high.


On my system 1344 was 2-3°C hotter then x264 V2, so you have a point.
But up to mid 80's is fine for 3-4h a day for longer then the warranty lasts.


----------



## angelotti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> ...
> When I run Stockfish for chess it doesn't Bsod. When I run Houdini 4 for chess, it does Bsod after 12 hours straight. This is when instability is actually affecting my work.
> ...
> The CPU crashes spits out 9c. 124. 101. Of course. Lowering my cache by 200mhz helped stabilize... a teeny bit.


The guide that was linked a few pages back, claimed that a '_too high' VCCIN can cause 101 as well (and sometimes reboots without bsods)_. And i recall you saying you have 2.15 or something..
Also, that _keeping the 'cache' too far from 'core' can cause instability_, and _freezes are caused by 'too low' Vcore or VCCIN (sometimes straight reboots as well)_.

I don't know if the guy properly tested these things, and by 'tested' i don't mean 'in the process of OC-ing... But as in 'testing' AFTER he reached stability, by raising and then lowering these voltages and multipliers individually (one by one) and see what sort of errors/crashes they produce. This would take ALLOT of time, but it's the only proper way to do it. But i repeat, *only after one achieves a rock solid OC!*
Of course, different tests will produce different codes/crashes, so the whole range of test would have to be done for each stress test.

Some of you will say that this is unnecessary, but just upping Vcore and VCCIN every time there's a cras/bsod isn't the only solution. Especially if what that guide claims _"higher (than necessary) voltages hurt just as much as 'too low' ones in terms of crashes/bsods, not just temperature wise"_ is true.
Higher than necessary voltages cause higher temps, higher current resistance and could also cause 'voltage and current protections' to kick in.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angelotti*
> 
> The guide that was linked a few pages back, claimed that a 'too high' VCCIN can cause 101 as well (and sometimes reboots without bsods). And i recall you saying you have 2.15 or something..
> Also, that keeping the 'cache' too far from 'core' can cause instability, and freezes are caused by 'too low' Vcore or VCCIN (sometimes straight reboots as well).
> 
> I don't know if the guy properly tested these things, and by 'tested' i don't mean 'in the process of OC-ing... But as in 'testing' AFTER he reached stability, by raising and then lowering these voltages and multipliers individually (one by one) and see what sort of errors/crashes they produce. This would take ALLOT of time, but it's the only proper way to do it. But i repeat, *only after one achieves a rock solid OC!*
> Of course, different tests will produce different codes/crashes, so the whole range of test would have to be done for each stress test.
> 
> Some of you will say that this is unnecessary, but just upping Vcore and VCCIN every time there's a cras/bsod isn't the only solution. Especially if what that guide claims "higher (than necessary) voltages hurt just as much as 'too low' ones in terms of crashes/bsods, not just temperature wise" is true.
> Higher than necessary voltages cause higher temps, higher current resistance and could also cause 'voltage and current protections' to kick in.


The only time I carefully tested Vrin was when I was trying to get 4.6. That's when I realized through exhaustive testing that higher vrin was needed. The tests showed higher stability going from 2 to 2.05 to 2.1 to 2.15. I never got past 2.15. Maybe 2.2 would have made it even more stable. I don't know. But I couldn't exactly hit too high vrin, or more vrin than was needed in that case.

But throughout the months I've tested cache being very far off from core versus next to each other and I never noticed anything out of the ordinary (and neither has anybody else). And I've done this at various overclocks, 4.3, 4.4, 4.5, 4.6. I have never really tested what would happen if I plugged an over the top Vrin for a multiplier/vcore that didn't need it at all though.


----------



## BoredErica

Question about HT:

I want to test chess engines with HT on vs off.

To run an engine as HT off, all I have to do is to set the number of threads for the engine to be the same as the number of physical cores, right? I don't need to go to BIOS and change things?

Let's say I have a 1 core Atom processor. With ht that means 2 total cores. That's 1 physical core and 1 virtual core. Let's say I have one thread for the engine. As far as the OS is concerned, the CPU has two cores. So it might allocate the real core for the task and it might allocate the virtual core. Does this matter? Or does HT really only "kick in" when the engine threads exceed the number of physical cores?

So that an engine with 2 threads = HT on
Engine with 1 thread = HT off

Engine with 1 thread, HT off in BIOS = HT off (As far as the engine is concerned)

Engine with 1 thread, HT on in BIOS = HT off (As far as the engine is concerned)

I need to make sure one engine is running in a way that is as if the CPU cannot run HT ( or as close to that as possible ). 
So what I am doing is I am running a series of matches with two identical engines. But one is named "HT on", another "HT off". And while one engine is thinking, the other is idle (0% cpu usage on idle).

It's easier mentally to just run a chess engine with HT disabled in BIOS vs enabled and using all virtual cores and physical cores, but with that approach I cannot have HT enabled engine go up against engine without HT.

Might sound a little convoluted because I myself am a little confused.

There are multiple factors that affect the validity of my results using a puny Atom processor but I want to make sure I know how to test it correctly first.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Question about HT:
> I want to test chess engines with HT on vs off.
> 
> To run an engine as HT off, all I have to do is to set the number of threads for the engine to be the same as the number of physical cores, right? I don't need to go to BIOS and change things?
> 
> Let's say I have a 1 core Atom processor. With ht that means 2 total cores. That's 1 physical core and 1 virtual core. Let's say I have one thread for the engine. As far as the OS is concerned, the CPU has two cores. So it might allocate the real core for the task and it might allocate the virtual core. Does this matter? Or does HT really only "kick in" when the engine threads exceed the number of physical cores?
> 
> So that an engine with 2 threads = HT on
> 
> Engine with 1 thread = HT off
> 
> Engine with 1 thread, HT off in BIOS = HT off (As far as the engine is concerned)
> Engine with 1 thread, HT on in BIOS = HT off (As far as the engine is concerned)
> 
> I need to make sure one engine is running in a way that is as if the CPU cannot run HT ( or as close to that as possible ).
> 
> So what I am doing is I am running a series of matches with two identical engines. But one is named "HT on", another "HT off". And while one engine is thinking, the other is idle (0% cpu usage on idle).
> 
> It's easier mentally to just run a chess engine with HT disabled in BIOS vs enabled and using all virtual cores and physical cores, but with that approach I cannot have HT enabled engine go up against engine without HT.
> 
> Might sound a little convoluted because I myself am a little confused.


If you don't wanna disable it in bios (takes 20 seconds) then set 4 threads and go to task manager to set affinity to core 0, 2, 4 and 6, unchecking core 1, 3, 5 and 7 on the process that's using CPU (they are labeled 0, 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7)


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> If you don't wanna disable it in bios (takes 20 seconds) then set 4 threads and go to task manager to set affinity to core 0, 2, 4 and 6, unchecking core 1, 3, 5 and 7 on the process that's using CPU (they are labeled 0, 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7)


As I mentioned, it can't be disabled in the bios. Imagine two engines playing a game of chess on the computer. One engine is HT on, other needs HT off. HT on moves. Now HT off needs HT disabled in the bios. Then we need to interrupt the game and go to to the bios every half of a move to enable and disable hyperthreading. Then I need to go to the bios a good 50, 100 times per game. That's not feasible.

Thing is, right now I've done about 600 games on my netbook. I used the method I described earlier: One engine, HT on, uses 2 threads. The HT off engine uses 1 thread. I assumed 1 thread = HT off. But if the OS has chosen to run that 1 thread on CPU 1... I wonder if that's a problem for the validity of my tests... I need to think some more. I find this to be very confusing.


----------



## bond32

Well, appears I killed my gigabyte z87-oc board. Long story short was a water leak, but that wasn't the issue. I'm not concerned though, gave me an excuse to order the board I need - asus maximus vi extreme. I've had this board before but sold it as I only had one video card at the time. Now, of course, sporting 3 290's. Looking forward to getting it in with the new case too - phanteks enthoo pro. Also ordered another 8 gb of ram lol.


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Well, appears I killed my gigabyte z87-oc board. Long story short was a water leak, but that wasn't the issue. I'm not concerned though, gave me an excuse to order the board I need - asus maximus vi extreme. I've had this board before but sold it as I only had one video card at the time. Now, of course, sporting 3 290's. Looking forward to getting it in with the new case too - phanteks enthoo pro. Also ordered another 8 gb of ram lol.


Believe it or not there are people that can fix those things. It may be a single capacitor or something silly like that. But it needs expertise and meticulous detail most corporations can't afford so the best bet might be a fellow ocn user or other friend.


----------



## angelotti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Question about HT:
> ...
> I need to make sure one engine is running in a way that is as if the CPU cannot run HT ( or as close to that as possible ).
> ...


You cannot control the logical cores usage through the cess app. The OS controls HT. You only set it to use 'x' number of threads, but those are software threads and can all run on a single core (sharing the resources).
I still don't fully understand what you are trying to achieve.., running two (separate) instances of the same application, one that sees HT and one that doesn't ?!?
If that is the case, then you can do what *Cyro* said, but depending on the settings available in the chess app.

To get correct results to compare, you need to set one engine to use 2 threads (those are software threads) and the other one to use only one thread, after which you have to do what *Cyro* said, limit in the OS the usage of logical cores.
For ex:
engine one - set in app to use two threads - set in OS to use core 0
engine two - set in app to use one thread - set in OS to use core 2 *and 3*
This way you're making sure the OS won't throw all of those (software) threads to a single core.

Either way, you won't get very highly accurate results this way because the OS might throw other (unrelated) processes to the core that runs the single threaded engine while you run your test. You need to go the bios route to prevent that.

These stand in the scenario i underlined, only.

*EDITED! - (the exaple)*


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Believe it or not there are people that can fix those things. It may be a single capacitor or something silly like that. But it needs expertise and meticulous detail most corporations can't afford so the best bet might be a fellow ocn user or other friend.


Wonder what the likelyhood is that when the water was on the board, the battery drained its charge. So even after fully drying everything, nothing happens with a dead battery?


----------



## fateswarm

Because there might be something that was violently damaged you can look for signs of leakage or rather 'explosions' or anything that looks burned or out place or disconnected or something like that.


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> yes min and max 1344 uncheck run in place. I have 8gb of ram and I always set the memory to 4500mb. It is suggested to use around 80% of your total.


Thanks! Will do that later and see. Although I'm pretty sure it will BSOD with 0x124 right after few minutes of running p95


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> If you don't wanna disable it in bios (takes 20 seconds) then set 4 threads and go to task manager to set affinity to core 0, 2, 4 and 6, unchecking core 1, 3, 5 and 7 on the process that's using CPU (they are labeled 0, 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7)


+=1 Otherwise threads may be scheduled to different cores willy-nilly and the hyperthreading will still be in use to switch the context of the threads. Tying threads to cores should prevent this.

I don't know if this may have the same effect, but you can set the number of processors (1-8) to 4 in msconfig and reboot.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Well, appears I killed my gigabyte z87-oc board. Long story short was a water leak, but that wasn't the issue. I'm not concerned though, gave me an excuse to order the board I need - asus maximus vi extreme. I've had this board before but sold it as I only had one video card at the time. Now, of course, sporting 3 290's. Looking forward to getting it in with the new case too - phanteks enthoo pro. Also ordered another 8 gb of ram lol.


Sorry glad to hear that.









If I were going for a new case that would be on my list.

-


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Wonder what the likelyhood is that when the water was on the board, the battery drained its charge. So even after fully drying everything, nothing happens with a dead battery?


Kind of doubt it. I would think that you would still be able to boot, you would just loose your settings.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> As I mentioned, it can't be disabled in the bios. Imagine two engines playing a game of chess on the computer. One engine is HT on, other needs HT off. HT on moves. Now HT off needs HT disabled in the bios. Then we need to interrupt the game and go to to the bios every half of a move to enable and disable hyperthreading. Then I need to go to the bios a good 50, 100 times per game. That's not feasible.
> 
> Thing is, right now I've done about 600 games on my netbook. I used the method I described earlier: One engine, HT on, uses 2 threads. The HT off engine uses 1 thread. I assumed 1 thread = HT off. But if the OS has chosen to run that 1 thread on CPU 1... I wonder if that's a problem for the validity of my tests... I need to think some more. I find this to be very confusing.


That's why i told you to set affinity in the operating system, task manager. If you set it to use only core 1, it can't use multiple "cores" as seen by the OS (shows as 12.5% load on 4c8t)


----------



## adamlee05

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> *How much?*


Come on fates, really?















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Prob in the region of.....1 milllion dollars


Yep! I wish there had been that many zeros








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> nah it was probably 450-500 for a cherry chip maybe 400-500euros pending on where from
> 
> It's worth it though considering how to find a good haswell is probably more difficult than winning the lottery
> 
> but its probably a very small price to pay when the prizes are 5000 for main win probably, 3500 for secondary. then a mixture of 1000 and 500$ prizes..
> 
> if the chip is truely 'the best clocker he has ever seen" he will make the $ back in no time.
> 
> considering the haswell lottery rates, and just batching in general. its usually a matter of who has the best samples rather than skill I imagine.. I mean they all are probably at the same skill level, aside from the guys who are parts of the R&D teams










I was offered as much, but not by the buyer, and only after it had been sold. Great offer, but still not there.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Well to be perfectly honest I have no idea why the person bought it if its for benchmarking purposes, since the chip is delidded and we know what happens when you delid a cpu (it looses a few hundred mhz off top core under LN2).


Though technically you're correct and it was purchase for "benching", it's for benching at the MAO 2014 even next week. So more of an investment for a very likely return.

Very excited to see the official results. So far, so good.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angelotti*
> I still don't fully understand what you are trying to achieve.., running two (separate) instances of the same application, one that sees HT and one that doesn't ?!?


Yup.

Quote:


> For ex:
> engine one - set in app to use two threads - set in OS to use core 0
> engine two - set in app to use one thread - set in OS to use core 2


I've restarted the tests with this extra step. But I don't understand why I need to tweak the engine that uses HT. If it uses 2 threads while there is only one physical core and one virtual core, wouldn't that be fine already? There are only two cores, core 0 and core 1, there is no core 2.

Quote:


> Either way, you won't get very highly accurate results this way because the OS might throw other (unrelated) processes to the core that runs the single threaded engine while you run your test. You need to go the bios route to prevent that.


I've tried to disable all un-needed processes on the computer, disabling every un-needed service. This is the best I can do short of having two identical computers and having them play against each other. Which in itself sounds difficult to arrange, but also is super expensive for the sake of one test. An engine that acts like there is no HT available vs an engine that acts like there is HT is the best I can do realistically speaking.


----------



## angelotti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Yup.
> I've restarted the tests with this extra step. But I don't understand why I need to tweak the engine that uses HT. If it uses 2 threads while there is only one physical core and one virtual core, wouldn't that be fine already? There are only two cores, core 0 and core 1, there is no core 2.
> I've tried to disable all un-needed processes on the computer, disabling every un-needed service. This is the best I can do short of having two identical computers and having them play against each other. Which in itself sounds difficult to arrange, but also is super expensive for the sake of one test. An engine that acts like there is no HT available vs an engine that acts like there is HT is the best I can do realistically speaking.


I don't know the settings that are available in that program (perhaps you can post a screenshot or a link to that program), but if you leave the 'HT engine' on default settings, that might mean it will use 4 or 8 (software) threads. And since you set it in the OS to run on only one core (plus HT, logical core), it will then send all those 4 or 8 threads to that core alone and you won't get comparable results with the non-HT engine, since it will struggle with sharing the resources between all those threads. Unless of course, the engine is smart enough to change it's settings on the fly, according to what cores are available to it, which i highly doubt.

Anyway, *i made a mistake in my previous post*. For the second engine, set the affinity to run on cores 2 *and 3*. Like so:
engine one - set in app to use two threads - set in OS to use core 0
engine two - set in app to use one thread - set in OS to use core *2 and 3*

I'll edit the original post as well.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angelotti*
> 
> I don't know the settings that are available in that program (perhaps you can post a screenshot or a link to that program), but if you leave the 'HT engine' on default settings, that might mean it will use 4 or 8 (software) threads. And since you set it in the OS to run on only one core (plus HT, logical core), it will then send all those 4 or 8 threads to that core alone and you won't get comparable results with the non-HT engine, since it will struggle with sharing the resources between all those threads. Unless of course, the engine is smart enough to change it's settings on the fly, according to what cores are available to it, which i highly doubt.
> 
> Anyway, *i made a mistake in my previous post*. For the second engine, set the affinity to run on cores 2 *and 3*. Like so:
> engine one - set in app to use two threads - set in OS to use core 0
> engine two - set in app to use one thread - set in OS to use core *2 and 3*
> 
> I'll edit the original post as well.


It depends on the setup I'm using. The GUI I choose to use and the version affects the default number of threads an engine uses. It can be tweaked easily.

*Non HT engine - GUI setting is set so it uses 1 thread. - In task manager, core affinity for core 0.*

By default we assume the # of threads is equal to # of physical cores. To make sure the OS doesn't screw around, we set core affinity to 0; That way, only the real core is allowed to touch the engine. Task Manager reports 50% CPU usage.

*HT engine - GUI setting is set to use 2 threads. - In task manager... why do I need to touch core affinity? It's going to use both cores 100%.*

Don't forget, I'm talking about an Atom chip here. It's 1 core, 2 if hyperthreaded. There is no core 2 and 3 and 4, only core 0 and 1.

Also in case I didn't make it clear, the engines are not both working at the same time. A typical chess engine setup is run so that while A is thinking, A's clock is running but B is completely idle. It's not like B is thinking while it's A's move. (It could be done that way but normally we don't.)

The reason for this test is because conventional wisdom says that hyperthreading is bad for engine strength. The problem is, the change is hard to detect. The speed increases, but the inefficiency increases as well. One of the most thorough ways of testing if hyperthreading increases or decreases overall strength is to have one HT engine play an engine that doesn't use HT. So of course I use the same engine for both sides, and the difference is the settings are different. Over time some people have tried to test this but their testing methodology is questionable and it takes a lot of CPU computing time to get statistically reliable results.

Some other people weighed in on their opinions:

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AU*
> Just be sure to not generalize the results! Most chess engines, SF included, scale to 2 threads pretty well. So using 2 hyperthreads on single core probably will be a gain, while 24 threads on 12-core most likely won't.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by * h.g.muller*
> You should beware that HT on an Atom is far more efficient than on high-end Intel CPUs. Because the Atom is not an out-of-order machine, so that any single thread causes very many CPU stalls, during which another HT could use the CPU resources 'for free'.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by * wonderslug*
> For the most recent HT CPUs, the optimal setting is usually in between.
> If one has a Quad Core (i.e. Intel Core i7), the optimal setting is not 4 or 8, but maybe 6.
> It varies with each system, so what is valid for one, may not be for another.


Before I seriously considering buying an i7 chip just to lay this debate to waste once and for all, I need to make sure I can do the test correctly.


----------



## angelotti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> ...*HT engine - GUI setting is set to use 2 threads. - In task manager... why do I need to touch core affinity? It's going to use both cores 100%.*
> ...
> Don't forget, I'm talking about an Atom chip here. It's 1 core, 2 if hyperthreaded. There is no core 2 and 3 and 4, only core 0 and 1.
> ...


So, the CPU has *only one core with TH ?*, in that case, yes, you don't need to set any affinity for the HT engine.
Otherwise: because, if two (physical) cores are available, it will use them (without HT) instead of a single one (with HT).


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angelotti*
> 
> So, the CPU has *only one core with TH ?*, in that case, yes, you don't need to set any affinity for the HT engine.


Yes

Quote:


> Otherwise: because, if two (physical) cores are available, it will use them (without HT) instead of a single one (with HT).


But that's completely different. If 2 cores are available, that means with HT there are 4 total cores, 2 physical + 2 virtual. Threads to use will be set to 4 for the HT engine. That means for the nonHT engine, the threads to use will be set to 2 with core affinity 0 and 2. (Reason it's 0 and 2 not 0 and 1 is apparently the virtual cores are every other core? 1, 3, 5, etc) That leaves core 1 and 3 idle.

No matter how many cores the CPU has with HT, the HTengine won't need to touch core affinity because the thread usage set in the GUI is always set to total number of physical + virtual cores. (For this test, anyways) The CPU usage of the HTengine will always be 100% right out of the gate.

That's good, because last night I did the core affinity change for the nonht but didn't touch the ht engine.


----------



## angelotti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by h.g.muller
> You should beware that HT on an Atom is far more efficient than on high-end Intel CPUs. Because the Atom is not an out-of-order machine, so that any single thread causes very many CPU stalls, during which another HT could use the CPU resources 'for free'.
Click to expand...

If the atom is an 'in-order execution' processor, then it's HT will be inferior to 'out-of-order execution' HT cpu's. So it will only be better for single threaded apps. Not allot of point of testing HT performance over non-HT on that cpu.

Run your experiment on the atom, and then on your 4770K and then compare the performance scaling in %. Like:
atom single thread -to- atom HT = diff in %
haswell single thread -to- haswell TH = diff in % (using the method we talked about earlier)

I bet the scale in performance from single to HT will be larger on haswell (or any out-of-order execution HT chip)

A little info.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angelotti*
> 
> If the atom is an 'in-order execution' processor, then it's HT will be inferior to 'out-of-order execution' HT cpu's. So it will only be better for single threaded apps. Not allot of point of testing HT performance over non-HT on that cpu.
> 
> Run your experiment on the atom, and then on your 4770K and then compare the performance scaling in %. Like:
> atom single thread -to- atom HT = diff in %
> haswell single thread -to- haswell TH = diff in % (using the method we talked about earlier)
> 
> I bet the scale in performance from single to HT will be larger on haswell (or any out-of-order execution HT chip)
> 
> A little info.


But, I also want to see the effects of HT on my netbook (with the Atom). I want to see how much elo it gains by turning elo on and I want to make an educated guess on how many times longer the netbook must think to play at the same strength of my desktop. I was thinking of using the netbook to run games 24/7 (as I don't use the netbook on a day-to-day basis). I can't play video games on my desktop while it's playing chess.

We'd think that a netbook is more power efficient, but in this particular case, is it? Because every extra minute the netbook has to work to achieve the same strength as my desktop is an extra minute's worth of power being used. I estimate the netbook to be 40x slower than my desktop, maybe with some rounding and with HT we can bump that down to x35. Given that for each game the netbook needs to be run x35 longer, the netbook will suck more power than my desktop doing an equivalent amount of work. Of course, while the desktop is doing chess the GPU is idle, saving power.

So I'm still deciding what I want to do with my netbook. It makes little sense to buy a better laptop as that money could be spent on a better CPU.

For serious testing about HT and its effects on modern hardware, I know a test with DC is what's going to count.


----------



## angelotti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Yes
> But that's completely different. If 2 cores are available, that means with HT there are 4 total cores, 2 physical + 2 virtual. Threads to use will be set to 4 for the HT engine. That means for the nonHT engine, the threads to use will be set to 2 with core affinity 0 and 2. (Reason it's 0 and 2 not 0 and 1 is apparently the virtual cores are every other core? 1, 3, 5, etc) That leaves core 1 and 3 idle.
> 
> No matter how many cores the CPU has with HT, the HTengine won't need to touch core affinity because the thread usage set in the GUI is always set to total number of physical + virtual cores. (For this test, anyways) The CPU usage of the HTengine will always be 100% right out of the gate.
> 
> That's good, because last night I did the core affinity change for the nonht but didn't touch the ht engine.


By that example i was referring to a more proper test, Where, if you have two cores plus TH (2+2) and run the non-HT engine with a single thread, then run the HT engine with two threads, not the default four. You are not trying to determine how:
2+2(HT) compare against 1
but rather how 1+1(HT) compare against 1
This way, you leave the remaining core(and its HT) for the OS, so it won't interfere much with your test.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angelotti*
> 
> By that example i was referring to a more proper test, Where, if you have two cores plus TH (2+2) and run the non-HT engine with a single thread, then run the HT engine with two threads, not the default four. You are not trying to determine how:
> 2+2(HT) compare against 1
> but rather how 1+1(HT) compare against 1
> This way, you leave the remaining core(and its HT) for the OS, so it won't interfere much with your test.


Oh, ok. I see what you mean now. Interesting idea. That sort of method would make a much larger impact on my netbook because just the OS itself is using up a sizable portion of the CPU. But of course, a netbook that has a hard time surfing the web is not going to have four cores. On the desktop, I don't think it makes as much of a difference because to the desktop, all the background processes take up less than 1% of the CPU. I'm using Chrome right now with Whatpulse and Word and task manager is estimating 0% CPU usage. When I actually do chess I obviously close Chrome and Word.

The one guy in the other forum claims that the less cores are used with HT, the more efficient HT becomes. So, in a 1 physical vs 1 physical + 1 virtual core test, the latter gains a small advantage. (Because outside of the test if I use hyperthreading I might end up using all physical cores + all virtual cores... or even some combination of those two which is super confusing).

BTW, why do you call it "TH"?


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamlee05*
> 
> Yep! I wish there had been that many zeros


Hrm! That probably reveals the number.


----------



## angelotti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> ..The one guy in the other forum claims that the less cores are used with HT, the more efficient HT becomes. So, in a 1 physical vs 1 physical + 1 virtual core test, the latter gains a small advantage. (Because outside of the test if I use hyperthreading I might end up using all physical cores + all virtual cores... or even some combination of those two which is super confusing).


That makes no sense. The setting in the cess app may say enable/disable HT, but what that really does is enable/disable multiple (software) threads. The app cannot control HT at all. That is the OS's job.

And, if i understand correctly, the guy says that if you enable HT, then the cess will use: one thread for one core *+* the second thread for the 'virtual' core - while the second (virtual) core may be charged with extra tasks from the OS and that hinders the chess thread that runs on the 'virtual' core ??

If that is the case, he is wrong for the exact reason he thinks he is right. Especially on the 'in-order execution' processors. Because, if there is no HT, when the OS sends a background task to the core (*which it will, even if you set the cess app on 'real time priority'*) it will put the chess thread on "stand-by".., especially when it comes to an 'in-order execution' processor (because of the stalls). That would make it even worse.

The only way his claim makes sense, especially when it comes to 'in-order execution' processors, is if you leave the HT on (in bios) and set affinity in the OS for the cess app not to use the 'virtual' core (HT). Without this, what he said will run either normal with HT (1+1 or 2+2 ..etc) or with HT disabled in bios and the *atom* will run even slower than with HT (because of the stalls).

Quote:


> BTW, why do you call it "TH"?


Just a typo.


----------



## angelotti

We’re trolling allot.., but it’s your thread any way.


----------



## adamlee05

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Prob in the region of.....1 milllion dollars


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Hrm! That probably reveals the number.


1 billion fafillion gajillion shab-ab-dood-illion ... yen.


----------



## MxPhenom 216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamlee05*
> 
> 1 billion fafillion gajillion shab-ab-dood-illion ... yen.


I LOVE THAT MOVIE!


----------



## Alxx

4790K [email protected]


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alxx*
> 
> 4790K [email protected]


Nice.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angelotti*
> 
> That makes no sense. The setting in the cess app may say enable/disable HT, but what that really does is enable/disable multiple (software) threads. The app cannot control HT at all. That is the OS's job.
> 
> And, if i understand correctly, the guy says that if you enable HT, then the cess will use: one thread for one core *+* the second thread for the 'virtual' core - while the second (virtual) core may be charged with extra tasks from the OS and that hinders the chess thread that runs on the 'virtual' core ??
> 
> If that is the case, he is wrong for the exact reason he thinks he is right. Especially on the 'in-order execution' processors. Because, if there is no HT, when the OS sends a background task to the core (*which it will, even if you set the cess app on 'real time priority'*) it will put the chess thread on "stand-by".., especially when it comes to an 'in-order execution' processor (because of the stalls). That would make it even worse.
> 
> The only way his claim makes sense, especially when it comes to 'in-order execution' processors, is if you leave the HT on (in bios) and set affinity in the OS for the cess app not to use the 'virtual' core (HT). Without this, what he said will run either normal with HT (1+1 or 2+2 ..etc) or with HT disabled in bios and the *atom* will run even slower than with HT (because of the stalls).
> Just a typo.


It's to do with the inefficiencies of chess code. Chess can scale across many cores but the more cores you scale across the less efficient the search becomes. The question is whether the extra speed outweighs the higher inefficiency to get a net increase in strength. This is almost always the case when we're talking about increases in the number of physical cores but not necessarily the case with virtual cores. With more virtual cores the speed increases but the increases in inefficiency seems to be relatively close. And the person was assuming that with a CPU with a higher core count, running HT means forcing the software to run even more cores, resulting in less and less efficiency for same amount of speed gain.

So the assumption was made that a 1core + 1 virtual CPU running an engine on 2 threads shows HT in a more favorable light than say, a 12 core + 12 virtual core running an engine on 24 threads. But also, we don't HAVE to run 12+12 cores or 4+4 cores. We can run 4+2 cores or some other combination of that if that ends up being better than using all of the virtual cores.

In case you want to see the argument that ensued over HT:

http://rybkaforum.net/cgi-bin/rybkaforum/topic_show.pl?tid=28958

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angelotti*
> 
> We're trolling allot.., but it's your thread any way.
> h0w r we trollin'?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alxx*
> 
> 4790K [email protected]


Is it actually 1.165? Looks like you're looking at core VID instead of Vcore. Check the one in Hwinfo labeled vcore (not VID)


----------



## Alxx

It is VID you are nitpicking







Anyway was just a first test. Vcore is like 1.176

For you:



@mandrix thank you for your answer (my cinebench post) in DC thread


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alxx*
> 
> It is VID you are nitpicking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway was just a first test. Vcore is like 1.176
> For you:
> 
> 
> 
> @mandrix thank you for your answer (my cinebench post) in DC thread


if your VID is 1.165, it'll be ~1.185 at load. The sensor is approximating (can swing down or up a little from that)

just double checking because 1.165v vs 1.185 for 4.5 is a pretty significant difference


----------



## Dyaems

I ran p95 28.5 1344k last night, and it BSOD'd after a second of running with a 0x124 code. So just for the heck of it I tried increasing the vCore until I can run p95 for 15 minutes. I ended up increasing the voltage to 1.25v (this is VID if set in BIOS, right?) for a *40*core/*36*cache multiplier.









1.25v for a 4ghz clock, that is crazy for me. the 4770k even throttles at some point of stressing. So I went back with XTU, x264, and my usual stuff like gaming for stress testing.

I do not have screenies so people may not believe it, sorry. Also I only am using a C-type cooler inside a heatbox and this is why I am only running at 4ghz and downvolting it the best as I can. And also to learn how to OC properly for Haswell.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> I ran p95 28.5 1344k last night, and it BSOD'd after a second of running with a 0x124 code. So just for the heck of it I tried increasing the vCore until I can run p95 for 15 minutes. I ended up increasing the voltage to 1.25v (this is VID if set in BIOS, right?) for a *40*core/*36*cache multiplier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.25v for a 4ghz clock, that is crazy for me. the 4770k even throttles at some point of stressing. So I went back with XTU, x264, and my usual stuff like gaming for stress testing.
> 
> I do not have screenies so people may not believe it, sorry. Also I only am using a C-type cooler inside a heatbox and this is why I am only running at 4ghz and downvolting it the best as I can. And also to learn how to OC properly for Haswell.


28.5 is super crazy. I think the hardest test out there.

Try 27.9 1344 if you want a hard test to pass, it helped me stabilize x264 a few times


----------



## Dyaems

I never had any crash/BSOD yet *knocks on wood* while using x264 (the one with 300mb filesize) when downvolting the 4770k as low as I can. I am still in the process of downvolting it further, but I think I am almost at the end of it.

I hope the electricity bill won't kill me because I always use x264 everytime I sleep xD


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

p95 27.9 1344 settings 1h tests made me save lot of time to find stable settings, you may save some electricity finding settings with it, then do final tests with x264


----------



## Dyaems

Going to try 27.9 later. But that version does not have AVX-something, right? Similar to XTU. I think thats the reason we use x264.

I could be wrong though!


----------



## angelotti

...


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> Going to try 27.9 later. But that version does not have AVX-something, right? Similar to XTU. I think thats the reason we use x264.
> 
> I could be wrong though!


Also different people have different opinions about which stress test is 'too stressful' or too hot to be worth using. There's controversy about all that. But I'm laying out all the options there that makes sense to me: x264, Prime 27.9, and Prime 28.5. With the 1344 setting seemingly being optimal. Choice is there, each person can decide what they wanna do.


----------



## ChaosAD

For me stable is to fold 24/7 while using my pc for browsing/movies/games. The easiest stress test is Prime 27.9, it needs the least vcore. Trying to fold with a 1 hour stable 27.9 i get bsod within 2-3 hours. The hardest to pass is Prime 28.5, my 24/7 never ever crashed vcore fail within seconds. What i find the best way to determine the vcore i need, is to run x264 stress test, while i have 4-5 tabs of chrome open (2xyoutube tabs). If i pass 5 loops my oc never ever crash. Atm i run x45 core with 1.18v VID, x40 uncore with 1.15v and 2666 ram due to my 26c ambient. My folding temps look like 72-65-65-63, i really need to delid soon! For x46 i need 1.24v VIDbut it shoots at 80c+ and dont like it for 24/7.


----------



## $ilent

Can I join?


----------



## Derp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> I ran p95 28.5 1344k last night, and it BSOD'd after a second of running with a 0x124 code. So just for the heck of it I tried increasing the vCore until I can run p95 for 15 minutes. I ended up increasing the voltage to 1.25v (this is VID if set in BIOS, right?) for a *40*core/*36*cache multiplier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.25v for a 4ghz clock, that is crazy for me. the 4770k even throttles at some point of stressing. So I went back with XTU, x264, and my usual stuff like gaming for stress testing.


That seems WAY too high of a voltage for 4GHz compared to my experience with 4.2GHz running the same test. Are you sure you took the cache out of the equation properly while testing core?

I guess if raising Vcore allowed to test to continue longer you actually needed that much Vcore.....







Something just seems off about that result.


----------



## angelotti

...


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angelotti*
> 
> Those early retailed chips are for show mostly, for commercial purposes. "Suckers" that buy DC two-three months down the road won't get anywhere near that.
> When i bought SB at launch, i reached 5GHz on it with 1.42V (if i remember correctly). Few months later i was struggling to get 45 at 1.38V with a client's chip.
> 
> These days OC-ing is no longer a matter of knowledge and perseverance, there are no OC-ing "masters" out there.., if a chip clocks high, it's because it was intended. As i said before, the quality of the chip is very easy to control these days. Chips no longer turn out good or bad from the production line, they turn out exactly as they are intended to.
> 
> I know i sound cynical (or maybe angry), but i did buy a haswell six months after release and it needs 1.28V for 4.2GHz (1.36V if i throw AVX2 at it).


I have a couple of poor hw myself.

I just feed them voltage if they are hungry.


----------



## Gunderman456

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angelotti*
> 
> Those early retailed chips are for show mostly, for commercial purposes. "Suckers" that buy DC two-three months down the road won't get anywhere near that.
> When i bought SB at launch, i reached 5GHz on it with 1.42V (if i remember correctly). Few months later i was struggling to get 45 at 1.38V with a client's chip.
> 
> These days OC-ing is no longer a matter of knowledge and perseverance, there are no OC-ing "masters" out there.., if a chip clocks high, it's because it was intended. As i said before, the quality of the chip is very easy to control these days. Chips no longer turn out good or bad from the production line, they turn out exactly as they are intended to.
> 
> I know i sound cynical (or maybe angry), but i did buy a haswell six months after release and it needs 1.28V for 4.2GHz (1.36V if i throw AVX2 at it).


Sounds about right, I could not get my 4770k which is stable @ 4.6GHz - 1.345v to stabilize at 1.38v using x264 v2. Based on your results, I'd definitely need >1.4v.


----------



## angelotti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> I have a couple of poor hw myself.
> 
> I just feed them voltage if they are hungry.


To go that route, you need a premium board that is able to cope with the higher voltages (VCCIN), and also a "premium" custom WC loop as well, to keep the temps in check.

So it's not as straight forward (for most people) as it may sound, to _"just feed them voltage if they are hungry"_.


----------



## koekwau5

Some statistics from my i7-4770k using the new version of Prime with FMA3:



Had to start all over again cuz 4.5Ghz and all previous were not stable with the new version of Prime.


----------



## BoredErica

I'll chart ya'll later today.

Everybody gets free cupcakes, one per person per visit.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunderman456*
> 
> Sounds about right, I could not get my 4770k which is stable @ 4.6GHz - 1.345v to stabilize at 1.38v using x264 v2. Based on your results, I'd definitely need >1.4v.


You can't really say for sure if it's vcore unless you can make it work and isolate that from other volts


----------



## fateswarm

I suspect the early adopters were also better at overclocking. I doubt Intel bins anything.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> I suspect the early adopters were also better at overclocking. I doubt Intel bins anything.


we had quite a few at launch who were running like 1.3v and only getting 4.2, not a lot but more than a couple of faces in the 100+ chips


----------



## Wirerat

So I set my powers profile in windows at 99%. I was hoping it would be scaling back from the max turbo but it only scales back from the base 3.4ghz.

Anyways it doesn't work like I thought but it did give me an idea to setup my powers saver profile for standerd pc use to save wear and tear and power.

So normal use I select power saver and the cpu peaks at 3.4ghz. If I am gaming or encoding I switch to balanced and it kicks in the turbo up to 4.7.


----------



## The EX1

I just built a machine for a kid's birthday and with a non delidded 4670k I was game stable at 4.7 @1.27. Temps were in the 80s but only on stress testing. Temps while gaming never exceed 65c:thumb:

EDIT: This was with a 212 EVO cooler.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alxx*
> 
> It is VID you are nitpicking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway was just a first test. Vcore is like 1.176
> For you:
> 
> 
> 
> @mandrix thank you for your answer (my cinebench post) in DC thread


You are quite welcome, sir.


----------



## Gunderman456

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> we had quite a few at launch who were running like 1.3v and only getting 4.2, not a lot but more than a couple of faces in the 100+ chips


True and as you know I played with those too, but always with the feeling that more vcore was required.


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derp*
> 
> That seems WAY too high of a voltage for 4GHz compared to my experience with 4.2GHz running the same test. Are you sure you took the cache out of the equation properly while testing core?
> 
> I guess if raising Vcore allowed to test to continue longer you actually needed that much Vcore.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Something just seems off about that result.


It is indeed WAY too high









I still used 36 for Cache multiplier. And what I did is to run p95 and if it BSODs (almost always instantly, which is a good thing), I increase the VID by 0.01v, then run again, if it crashed, increase the Cache voltage by 0.01v then run p95 again, and so on. Didn't increase the voltage by my usual 0.002v since I am just testing anyway.

Last night, I also tried running stock/auto at everything , except for 40 core/36cache, and then set to adaptive voltage. I ran p95 for a few minutes and the core voltage is running at 1.27v while checking HWinfo. So its almost the same as I set at my post above, which is 1.25v VID.

Although I'm almost certain that the cooling, room temp, and the case flow has something to do with it. still waiting for a case so that I can change and as well changing my CPU cooler. And I don't live in a country with a cool climate


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrianX91*
> 
> Add me to the chart!
> 
> Username: BrianX91
> CPU Model: 4870k
> Core Multiplier: 47
> CPU VID: 1.35
> Vcore: 1.351
> Uncore Multiplier: 44
> Uncore Voltage: 1.2
> Input Voltage: 1.9
> Cooling Solution: Thermaltake Water 3 Extreme, Delid
> Stability Test: IBT x10 Maximum, AIDA 8hr
> Batch Number: 315 MALAY
> Ram Speed: 2200 11-12-11-33
> Ram Voltage: 1.5
> Motherboard: MSI G45 Gaming
> LLC Setting: AUTO
> 
> I'd also like to note, temps maxed at 79c on the hottest core using IBT and 68c on AIDA. I used CLU below and above IHS after delidding and this with temperature sensor on core 2 reading about 5c too high. Been testing for days trying to find the best middle of the road overclock between core, uncore, and memory. This seemed like the best configuration for my system. Unfortunately, I neglected to grab a screenshot of the stress tests I'll have to post some later.
> 
> EDIT: Ran AIDA for another 1.5 hours to prove stability.


Charted, please note I can only validate for 1.5hrs. I've put the rest of the hours in additional comments though.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *astralhash*
> 
> Did hit 4.8, but with instability and a voltage I wasn't happy with. (Around 1.35). If I ever need that kind of power, I can go back to it whenever I want. But for now, I've settled with a much more stable 4.6. Here's my submission.
> 
> Username: *astralhash*
> CPU Model: *Core i5 4670K*
> Core Multiplier: *46X*
> CPU VID: *1.224v*
> Vcore: *1.224v Max*
> Uncore Multiplier: *42X*
> Uncore Voltage: *AUTO*
> Input Voltage: *AUTO*
> Cooling Solution: *Corsair H100i, not delidded*
> Stability Test: *AIDA64 Stability Test Ran for 8 and a half hours straight*
> Batch Number: *Made in Malaysia. Batch #L351B484*
> Ram Speed: *XMP 1866, 1.5v - [9,10,9,27]*
> Ram Voltage: *Stock*
> Motherboard: *ASUS Z97 Pro*
> LLC Setting: *AUTO*
> 
> Some verification photos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And CPU-Z Validation: http://valid.x86.fr/jtswa0
> 
> Tried to be as thorough as possible, hope this helps the research.


Thank you, next time please make sure HWinfo is scrolled down a bit more.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lurifaks*
> 
> L310B479


I cannot chart you with just a CPUZ screen. You mind filling out form on first page?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Can I join?


Yo,

Fill out form on first page.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> Some statistics from my i7-4770k using the new version of Prime with FMA3:
> 
> 
> 
> Had to start all over again cuz 4.5Ghz and all previous were not stable with the new version of Prime.


Alright. Currently I have you down for 4.4.


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ConnorMcLeod*
> 
> New chart for me, had charted 4,4GHz with master cooler and have bought a noctua D14 + fractal case.
> 
> Username: ConnorMcLeod
> CPU Model: 4670K
> Core Multiplier: 45
> CPU VID: 1.336
> Vcore: 1.360
> Uncore Multiplier: 42
> Uncore Voltage: 1.312
> Input Voltage: 1.936
> Cooling Solution: Noctua D14 with ultra noise reducer
> Stability Test: x264 V2, 8 threads, normal priority, more than 100 loops aka more than 19 hours // p95 27.9 1344 settings, 2h with lower voltages
> Batch Number: L344C506
> Ram Speed: XMP 1600 9-9-9-24 2T
> Ram Voltage: XMP 1.65
> Motherboard: msi z87 g45 gaming
> LLC Setting: +100


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Charted


You forgot me








Also please fix my name, i'm Connor, not Conner


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ConnorMcLeod*
> 
> You forgot me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also please fix my name, i'm Connor, not Conner


Done, fixed.


----------



## bond32

Haven't had hardly any time to mess with it yet, but got my asus maximus vi extreme in, all running. Initial OC showed I was stable at 47x, 1.38 vcore which is much better coming from my gigabyte z87x-oc which was at 1.42 to be stable at 47x... Perhaps I am way off base and need to test more. Perhaps I could reach 4.9 stable with this board...

To those of you who de-lid, did you put MX-4 on the VRM? I have never, but wondered how much improvement (if any) it would have.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Haven't had hardly any time to mess with it yet, but got my asus maximus vi extreme in, all running. Initial OC showed I was stable at 47x, 1.38 vcore which is much better coming from my gigabyte z87x-oc which was at 1.42 to be stable at 47x... Perhaps I am way off base and need to test more. Perhaps I could reach 4.9 stable with this board...
> 
> To those of you who de-lid, did you put MX-4 on the VRM? I have never, but wondered how much improvement (if any) it would have.


I used clear figernail polish on the vrm. Any non conductive tim will work though. Its just to keep the clp from shorting it out if it splatters.


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Done, fixed.


Thanks.


----------



## Cyro999

Hey dark, could you increase my VID listed by 0.025? I forgot the exact number for vcore that ends up as, but it's the step below 1.4 on cpu-z. Also note that it needs ~2.05 VRIN


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Hey dark, could you increase my VID listed by 0.025? I forgot the exact number for vcore that ends up as, but it's the step below 1.4 on cpu-z. Also note that it needs ~2.05 VRIN


Sure, for just 3 easy payments of $39.99!


----------



## Gunderman456

Dark you forgot me, page 1349.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunderman456*
> 
> Dark you forgot me, page 1349.


You talking about this post?

http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-guide-with-statistics/13400_100#post_22458616

What is your batch number?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunderman456*
> 
> Dark you forgot me, page 1349.


you should post a link to the post you are pointing out. Everyone's amount of pages is different depending on settings.


----------



## maynard14

Hi guys, quick question what is the best overclock for 4770k just for gaming? is 4.3 ghz enough? just curious guys


----------



## benjamen50

Yeah 4.3 is pretty good for a 4770K.


----------



## maynard14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benjamen50*
> 
> Yeah 4.3 is pretty good for a 4770K.


thanks sir, because my 4770k is set to 4.5 ghz oc with 1.36 volts its delided so temps at load it 68c

but im deciding to keep it for 4.3 1.26 volts so that it stays under 1.3 volts

what would you do guys if you are at my situation?


----------



## benjamen50

I would call it a day and leave it on that overclock.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maynard14*
> 
> thanks sir, because my 4770k is set to 4.5 ghz oc with 1.36 volts its delided so temps at load it 68c
> 
> but im deciding to keep it for 4.3 1.26 volts so that it stays under 1.3 volts
> 
> what would you do guys if you are at my situation?


I think it is prudent to keep it under 1.3V. As low as you possibly can given your performance requirement.. I would shoot for 1.25V or less myself (and do).

Higher volts will accelerate degradation due to electromigration. Just saw over at the [H] forums that their 4770k is showing signs of degradation after several months at I think 1.35V (don't quote me, I am not sure of their voltage yet).


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> I think it is prudent to keep it under 1.3V. As low as you possibly can given your performance requirement.. I would shoot for 1.25V or less myself (and do).
> 
> Higher volts will accelerate degradation due to electromigration. Just saw over at the [H] forums that their 4770k is showing signs of degradation after several months at I think 1.35V (don't quote me, I am not sure of their voltage yet).


I used 1.25-1.4v for a year with no sign of degradation. Wouldn't use 1.4 if i was stacking up hundreds of hours of 100% load


----------



## Gunderman456

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> You talking about this post?
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-guide-with-statistics/13400_100#post_22458616
> 
> What is your batch number?


Yes that one. CPU Malaysian batch L315B355.

Thanks!


----------



## maynard14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> I think it is prudent to keep it under 1.3V. As low as you possibly can given your performance requirement.. I would shoot for 1.25V or less myself (and do).
> 
> Higher volts will accelerate degradation due to electromigration. Just saw over at the [H] forums that their 4770k is showing signs of degradation after several months at I think 1.35V (don't quote me, I am not sure of their voltage yet).


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> I used 1.25-1.4v for a year with no sign of degradation. Wouldn't use 1.4 if i was stacking up hundreds of hours of 100% load


i only use this 4770k for gaming, so i think 4.3 ghz is enough for gaming right? my 290x is at stock also, but temps from 43x to 45x are not that hot, i think 43x multi @ 1.26 volts max load is 65c where as 1.36 volts 4.5 ghz max temp 69c to 70c


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maynard14*
> 
> i only use this 4770k for gaming, so i think 4.3 ghz is enough for gaming right? my 290x is at stock also, but temps from 43x to 45x are not that hot, i think 43x multi @ 1.26 volts max load is 65c where as 1.36 volts 4.5 ghz max temp 69c to 70c


4.3 is fine for gaming. I've run mine at both 4.5 and 4.3 with an overclocked 290X and I didn't see any difference in any game (including BF4). That being said, I don't think there's anything wrong with running 1.35V long-term as long as your temps are under control. That's the voltage I've been running for the last year and my chip is doing just fine.


----------



## maynard14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> 4.3 is fine for gaming. I've run mine at both 4.5 and 4.3 with an overclocked 290X and I didn't see any difference in any game (including BF4). That being said, I don't think there's anything wrong with running 1.35V long-term as long as your temps are under control. That's the voltage I've been running for the last year and my chip is doing just fine.


nice, thank you sir, i guess ill leave it then for 4.5 ghz, yes my temps are under control, base on google fro haswell under 1.4 is fine


----------



## blackhole2013

lm in shock right now setting my 125 strap on my 4670k just doubled my 780s 3dmark score how the heck did this happen

before
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2271435

after
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2352949


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackhole2013*
> 
> lm in shock right now setting my 125 strap on my 4670k just doubled my 780s 3dmark score how the heck did this happen
> 
> before
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2271435
> 
> after
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2352949


One bench is Fire strike. The other is Fire Strike Extreme which is like twice as hard to run.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maynard14*
> 
> i only use this 4770k for gaming, so i think 4.3 ghz is enough for gaming right? my 290x is at stock also, but temps from 43x to 45x are not that hot, i think 43x multi @ 1.26 volts max load is 65c where as 1.36 volts 4.5 ghz max temp 69c to 70c


Depends what "enough" means to you, technically a stock 7850k is "enough" but that's not why we have 4670k-4790k's


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

I'm confused, i've written a wrong batch in my last form

Correct one is : 3330C300 (330 COSTA RICA)

The wrong one is my girlfriend's one (L344C506) that seems to be worst than mine but since it is using stock cooler i can't test it correctly.

Sorry for the inconvenience, even if batch numbers don't seem to be relevant in chart. (Remember Dark_Wizzie we have same MB, same cpu batch, same cooler, same case, and needed voltages for same ratios are differents, for x45 x43 you need 1.35 (1.375) / 1.28 (
For same ratios i need 1.336 (1.36) / 1.312 (1.344) / 1.936


----------



## blackhole2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> One bench is Fire strike. The other is Fire Strike Extreme which is like twice as hard to run.


Oops ......


----------



## BoredErica

Both updated.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> The third column takes the overclock and multiplies it by 1.05, and the fourth, by 1.1. This is try to figure out how fast your Haswell part performs relative to Sandy/Ivy. So if we grant that Haswell has 5% performance increase at the same clock speed, a 4.5ghz Haswell part is like a 4.725ghz Sandy or Ivy part. Haswell has a little higher IPC compared to Ivy, and Ivy to Sandy. 5% for pessimistic comparison, 10% for an optimistic comparison.


I just wanted to say that.. this is kinda low.

In terms of IPC improvements for x264, we're talking like 13% ivy to Haswell or over 20% sandy to Haswell. Clock for clock, 4770k is like bang on halfway between 2600k and 3930k. The only reason the difference is considered less is because sandy bridge somewhat commonly clocked like 200-300mhz higher than where haswell usually walls out at, though it had its own share of good and bad chips

Usually it's like ~8-10% gains from ivy. But sandy to haswell, 15% pretty fair. x264 is a special case for haswell


----------



## BoredErica

On Stockfish a rough calculation shows 15% gain.


----------



## mandrix

Darkwizzie, we never got my batch number in for whatever reason.....



Recently I was still able to set x50 and run the x264 bench....but everyday use I'm running a rock-solid (IMO) 4.7;
1.259 VID / 1.272 vcore under load
uncore Auto which ranges from x800-x40000
1.8 Vrin
1.15 Vring
2400 RAM 11-13-13-30

Somewhere back Alxx (I think) posted a link to some suggested P95 v27.9 fft's to use that I found helpful.
*Test sequences:
1344K Vcore =
448K = Vrin / Input
512-576K = Cache / Uncore
672-720K = VTT
768K = Agent / IMC
800K = Vdimm / timings
864K = play here all the components inside.*

I run the invidual fft's listed twice for 15 minutes each continuously.
Whether or not these particular fft's correlate 100% as listed is unknown to me, but still I found them helpful. YMMV.


----------



## Gunderman456

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Both updated.


Thanks!


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Darkwizzie, we never got my batch number in for whatever reason.....
> 
> 
> 
> Recently I was still able to set x50 and run the x264 bench....but everyday use I'm running a rock-solid (IMO) 4.7;
> 1.259 VID / 1.272 vcore under load
> uncore Auto which ranges from x800-x40000
> 1.8 Vrin
> 1.15 Vring
> 2400 RAM 11-13-13-30
> 
> Somewhere back Alxx (I think) posted a link to some suggested P95 v27.9 fft's to use that I found helpful.
> *Test sequences:
> 1344K Vcore =
> 448K = Vrin / Input
> 512-576K = Cache / Uncore
> 672-720K = VTT
> 768K = Agent / IMC
> 800K = Vdimm / timings
> 864K = play here all the components inside.*
> 
> I run the invidual fft's listed twice for 15 minutes each continuously.
> Whether or not these particular fft's correlate 100% as listed is unknown to me, but still I found them helpful. YMMV.


Those are some awesome clocks... I'm jelly. Which board?


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Those are some awesome clocks... I'm jelly. Which board?


The one in the sig....Z97X-UD5H + my Z87-UD5H.









edit: I should add that above x47 the vcore and/or Vrin has to be increased a fair bit...e.g. for 4.9 or > it takes like 2.0-2.1 Vrin & almost 1.4 vcore.


----------



## Alxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Darkwizzie, we never got my batch number in for whatever reason.....
> 
> 
> 
> Recently I was still able to set x50 and run the x264 bench....but everyday use I'm running a rock-solid (IMO) 4.7;
> 1.259 VID / 1.272 vcore under load
> uncore Auto which ranges from x800-x40000
> 1.8 Vrin
> 1.15 Vring
> 2400 RAM 11-13-13-30
> 
> Somewhere back Alxx (I think) posted a link to some suggested P95 v27.9 fft's to use that I found helpful.
> *Test sequences:
> 1344K Vcore =
> 448K = Vrin / Input
> 512-576K = Cache / Uncore
> 672-720K = VTT
> 768K = Agent / IMC
> 800K = Vdimm / timings
> 864K = play here all the components inside.*
> 
> I run the invidual fft's listed twice for 15 minutes each continuously.
> Whether or not these particular fft's correlate 100% as listed is unknown to me, but still I found them helpful. YMMV.


The prime FFT Test proposals come from this Thread: *How to get my Haswell stable* http://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f139/howto-get-my-haswell-stable-guide-und-full-custom-liste-989828.html

In my mind the best howto if you want to test your Haswell CPU with Prime 27.9. The FFT numbers have been tested many times by lots of Hwluxx forum members and proven to be a good method if you want to test different parts of your System (CPU voltage, Input voltage, Ram voltage etc.) when overclocked. Also by using this method a lot of users can compare their overclocks with each other. I am not saying this is the ultimate stress test but my personal favorite.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alxx*
> 
> The prime FFT Test proposals come from this Thread: *How to get my Haswell stable* http://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f139/howto-get-my-haswell-stable-guide-und-full-custom-liste-989828.html
> 
> In my mind the best howto if you want to test your Haswell CPU with Prime 27.9. The FFT numbers have been tested many times by lots of Hwluxx forum members and proven to be a good method if you want to test different parts of your System (CPU voltage, Input voltage, Ram voltage) when overclocked. Also by using this method a lot of users can compare their overclocks with eachother. I am not saying this is the ultimate stress test but my personal favorite.


Yes I think it's good. I noticed a few times I bluescreened on 560K fft's (512-576) on the second 15 minute run, then after upping Vring a little it stopped completely.


----------



## thrgk

Can someone walk me through how to use x264? i downloaded it, and want to run the test to test my cpu for stability the way you guys recommend, just not sure how to use it tho. I unzipped it using 7zip


----------



## BoredErica

Using x264 Stability Test (64bit - log), type loops to do, threads, and priority. Should be self explanatory.


----------



## ihab7000

2014-06-27_19-23-00.png 31k .png file
Dear all I keep trying pass with 4.6 stress tests but I fail...you speak of vrin and vid and ring bus while my mother board have cash ratio and cpu core multiplier and initial input and eventual input so I got confused. Dear Dark..Dear all. My motherboard is Asus Maximus VI Extreme. 4770k. Corsair H100i. and I all I could do is to log onto windows. Guys I need real help. I have read the google documents the one that dark has put but all failed for me. I need to thank dark and those who helped me to log onto windows @4.6, before that I could not. Thank you all. Plz stable number with Asus mobo terminology. attached is my last HW Monitor image


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

You can also quickly read this http://rog.asus.com/242142013/labels/rog-exclusive/maximus-vi-series-uefi-guide-for-overclocking/
Then when you are comfortable with terms, follow the tutorial here.


----------



## ihab7000

Dear ConnorMcLeod, I have been reading for two weeks and reading, but I do not know what is wrong with my numbers as I have attached an HW monitor image with them in the previous entry... Did you have a look on it to see what is wrong with me? I am fed up with reading which gets to nothing. Always collapse at stress testing @46 on Asus Maximus Extreme VI. All I need is someone who knows the nearly stable numbers for this board and I will take it from there. Thanks again Conno and thanks for anyone who can help


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Using x264 Stability Test (64bit - log), type loops to do, threads, and priority. Should be self explanatory.


what settings do you recommend? and # of loops?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> what settings do you recommend? and # of loops?


Just do 8 threads and set 1000 loops. Come back after 8-12 hours. Go to sleep, make some breakfast, and then come back. If all goes well, you're done.


----------



## koekwau5

Finally got 4.3Ghz stable again. Need a whopping 0.05V extra tho =(





Temps are quite high. So is the temperature here in Holland. And cuz pc is @ second floor it's bloody hot there.
Curious what temps are gonna be in the winter when it's uber cold @ second floor. Could use my PC as a heater =)


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> what settings do you recommend? and # of loops?
> 
> 
> 
> Just do 8 threads and set 1000 loops. Come back after 8-12 hours. Go to sleep, make some breakfast, and then come back. If all goes well, you're done.
Click to expand...

On normal or high priority? Or doesn't matter

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> On normal or high priority? Or doesn't matter
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


High might be a little better but it's similar. At high you might be a little laggy though. (Not a problem if you're not using the computer)


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> Finally got 4.3Ghz stable again. Need a whopping 0.05V extra tho =(
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Temps are quite high. So is the temperature here in Holland. And cuz pc is @ second floor it's bloody hot there.
> Curious what temps are gonna be in the winter when it's uber cold @ second floor. Could use my PC as a heater =)


That is not too bad for the new AVX and FM3. Are you running manual voltage or adaptive?


----------



## blackhole2013

Does using a strap like 125 do anything to a 4670k besides getting my ram to run at 3000 mhz ..


----------



## Derp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> Finally got 4.3Ghz stable again. Need a whopping 0.05V extra tho =(
> 
> Temps are quite high. So is the temperature here in Holland. And cuz pc is @ second floor it's bloody hot there.
> Curious what temps are gonna be in the winter when it's uber cold @ second floor. Could use my PC as a heater =)


Are you delidded? Those temps aren't bad at all for 28.5 blend especially if ambient temps are warm.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackhole2013*
> 
> Does using a strap like 125 do anything to a 4670k besides getting my ram to run at 3000 mhz ..


I have tried various straps with lowered multi/ram/cache. It still requires the same vcore for each multiple. So running ram at higher levels is about all it does.


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihab7000*
> 
> Dear ConnorMcLeod, I have been reading for two weeks and reading, but I do not know what is wrong with my numbers as I have attached an HW monitor image with them in the previous entry... Did you have a look on it to see what is wrong with me? I am fed up with reading which gets to nothing. Always collapse at stress testing @46 on Asus Maximus Extreme VI. All I need is someone who knows the nearly stable numbers for this board and I will take it from there. Thanks again Conno and thanks for anyone who can help


Better to write directly here which settings you used :

vccin
vcore / ratio
vrin / ratio
vram / speed

And which test you are trying to run.

Also, better to monitor with HWiNFO http://www.hwinfo.com/download.php try last beta.

Last, i think before trying 4.6, you should see how much voltage you need to 4.4, or/and for 4.5, doing this you may figure out that 4.5 is not reachable.


----------



## ihab7000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ConnorMcLeod*
> 
> Better to write directly here which settings you used :
> 
> vccin
> vcore / ratio
> vrin / ratio
> vram / speed
> 
> And which test you are trying to run.
> 
> Also, better to monitor with HWiNFO http://www.hwinfo.com/download.php try last beta.
> 
> Last, i think before trying 4.6, you should see how much voltage you need to 4.4, or/and for 4.5, doing this you may figure out that 4.5 is not reachable.


Dear Connor thx for trying to help me. I passed Aida64 for 6hrs @45. The problem is with 46 now Aida64 does not last for 5 min>
My current readings for 46 are
CPU core Ratio 46
CPU Cash Ratio 39
CPU Core Voltage 1.36
CPU Cash Voltage 1.36
Eventual Input Voltage 1.90

I am using HW Monitor. It says that

VCORE 1.36
VIN5 1.92
VID 1.36
LLC/Ring 1.39

I would be immensely grateful if you tell me the equivalent terms for my bios terms. For example I know that CPU Core Voltage=VID , but I do not know that rest. And if you suggest any modification I wish to know it. I am really thankful to you and to any one who would help me. I know I am not good as anyone of you but I will keep asking and trying. Again thank you.....Any help Darkwizzie????


----------



## ihab7000

Hi Darkwizzie, Hi Everybody, Can you plz supply me with the equivalent terms for my bios following terms:

CPU core Ratio
CPU Cash Ratio
CPU Core Voltage
CPU Cash Voltage
Eventual Input Voltage

Thank you in advance


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihab7000*
> 
> Hi Darkwizzie, Hi Everybody, Can you plz supply me with the equivalent terms for my bios following terms:
> 
> CPU core Ratio
> CPU Cash Ratio
> CPU Core Voltage
> CPU Cash Voltage
> Eventual Input Voltage
> 
> Thank you in advance


no one can give the appropriate values for your cpu overclock. Every cpu is different. Read the OP!. That being said

I suggest trying to boot at 4.6 multi with 1.300v as a starting point. cache to 34 with cache voltage on 1.150 input voltage to 1.900.

good luck!!









if it doesnt not boot the you can ether raise voltage on the core or lower multi. if it does boot try running one of stress test listed in the OP.


----------



## koekwau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> That is not too bad for the new AVX and FM3. Are you running manual voltage or adaptive?


Running al voltages @ manual.
Currently set in BIOS @ 1.28750V for 4.4Ghz.
With Prime95 it sometimes hit 1.3V.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derp*
> 
> Are you delidded? Those temps aren't bad at all for 28.5 blend especially if ambient temps are warm.


Yup, this unit is delidded.
Ambient temps are close to 28 ~ 30 degrees @ second floor.
In the winter it's the other way around ghehe.

Not saying it that often: pl0x let the winter come.
Then I can put my thick coat back on and move everything outside for some freezing OC fun =)

Not gonna do it with this rig but with some old hardware I got.


----------



## ihab7000

Thx Wirerat for your reply if you could provide me with the *other terms* used for the following I would be immensely grateful

CPU core Ratio
CPU Cash Ratio
CPU Core Voltage
CPU Cash Voltage
Eventual Input Voltage

Thx for your encouragement


----------



## ihab7000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> no one can give the appropriate values for your cpu overclock. Every cpu is different. Read the OP!. That being said
> 
> I suggest trying to boot at 4.6 multi with 1.300v as a starting point. cache to 34 with cache voltage on 1.150 input voltage to 1.900.
> 
> good luck!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if it doesnt not boot the you can ether raise voltage on the core or lower multi. if it does boot try running one of stress test listed in the OP.


Thx Wirerat for your reply if you could provide me with the *other terms* used for the following I would be immensely grateful

CPU core Ratio
CPU Cash Ratio
CPU Core Voltage
CPU Cash Voltage
Eventual Input Voltage

Thx for your encouragement


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ConnorMcLeod*
> 
> Also, better to monitor with HWiNFO http://www.hwinfo.com/download.php try last beta.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihab7000*
> 
> I am using HW Monitor.


Don't confuse HWMonitor and HWiNFO


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihab7000*
> 
> Thx Wirerat for your reply if you could provide me with the *other terms* used for the following I would be immensely grateful


CPU core Ratio 46
CPU Cash Ratio 35
CPU Core Voltage 1.300
CPU Cash Voltage 1.150
Eventual Input Voltage 1.950

Try that. Its going to need tweaking though.


----------



## Sempre

Wirerat, I think what ihab's trying to say is what are the *terms* in his motherboard the are equivalent to these: (CPU core Ratio, CPU Cash Ratio, CPU Core Voltage, CPU Cash Voltage, Eventual Input Voltage). Because these names don't appear in his bios but rather other terms which he isn't familiar with.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihab7000*
> 
> Thx Wirerat for your reply if you could provide me with the *other terms* used for the following I would be immensely grateful
> 
> CPU core Ratio
> CPU Cash Ratio
> CPU Core Voltage
> CPU Cash Voltage
> Eventual Input Voltage
> 
> Thx for your encouragement


If you're looking for other ways mobo vendors describe these settings, they are on the first page in the "Still Stuck? Read this!" section.

Core multiplier, core ratio

Cache Ratio, cache multiplier, ring bus multiplier, ring bus ratio, uncore multiplier, uncore ratio

core voltage, Vcore/VID

uncore voltage, ring bus voltage, ring voltage, Vring

Eventual input voltage, input voltage, Vrin, VCCIN


----------



## BoredErica

Linus having a conversation with Intel rep talking about Devil's Canyon and what the rep goes through in a product launch.

http://www.twitch.tv/linustech/b/542046820

Talks a bit about Haswell and TIM issues. Start at maybe 8:00. He wants to give his side of the story for the decisions to use crappier TIM. Goes on for 5 minutes. At 15:30 they start to talk about overclocking Haswell vs DC.

According to Intel rep, DC is binned. Linus asked how the lack of competition from AMD in the performance segment affected Intel's strategy. The rep responded by pointing out that the 4770k didn't really have competition but they decided to release Devil's Canyon and release it at the same price.

I think it's an interesting watch if you have time. We always think about Intel from a consumer standpoint.


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihab7000*
> 
> Thx Wirerat for your reply if you could provide me with the *other terms* used for the following I would be immensely grateful
> 
> CPU core Ratio
> CPU Cash Ratio
> CPU Core Voltage
> CPU Cash Voltage
> Eventual Input Voltage
> 
> Thx for your encouragement


If you are still confused with terms, look at this page : http://us.hardware.info/reviews/4855/5/workshop-how-to-overclock-haswell-processors-basic-settings
There is a table in second part with main motherboard manufacturers settings terms.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sempre*
> 
> Wirerat, I think what ihab's trying to say is what are the *terms* in his motherboard the are equivalent to these: (CPU core Ratio, CPU Cash Ratio, CPU Core Voltage, CPU Cash Voltage, Eventual Input Voltage). Because these names don't appear in his bios but rather other terms which he isn't familiar with.


thanks. I completely missed it. I was just thinking it was rough english. I seen the list and thought he needed values.


----------



## B!0HaZard

I bought a used Maximus VI Impact and two 4770K's and happened to get two Costa Ricas. Batch numbers 3402B773 (bought used, but box still sealed) and 3402B774 (bought new). I've been unable to get either of the two stable at 4.5 GHz (albeit I've only had very limited time to tinker) and decided to return the new one as they seem to be almost identical. 4.4 GHz will become stable when I get some stress testing done, but probably at fairly high voltages, at least 1.3 V vcore.

It bugs me a bit that I need so much voltage. My 2500K ran fine at 4.7 GHz with just over 1.4 V vcore, but these won't even do 4.5 at that voltage. My friends' 4670K's that I overclocked can do 4.5 GHz at around 1.35 V IIRC without much tweaking, but I guess it's only understandable that an i7 clocks slightly worse than an i5.


----------



## fateswarm

The smaller the transistor the harder to deviate from factory voltage. I suspect they could make haswell clock higher, but without being able to deviate from that either. But that would make them very slow chips on 1.2v.

I mean, they would underclock, just as you auto-underclock now to go 800MHz, but 1.2v may have only given something like 3GHz instead of 4+ now


----------



## koekwau5

Guys I've been having trouble getting my Kingston HyperX Beast 2400Mhz 16GB (2x8GB) CL11 Prime95 / AIDA64 stable.
It's running on it's default XMP profile: 11-13-13-32-2N @ 1.65V.
I had to up voltages to 1.75V or Prime95 / AIDA64 would fail immediatly after start.
Now it fails on the Prime95 1536K tests. Upping memory voltage more ain't recommended and doesn't solve the issue. Giving the System Agent 1.05V also ain't working.
Setting CPU back to 3.9Ghz with a overkill 1.2V Vcore to make shure it's stable also doesn't work.
Cache is set at 3.5Ghz @ 1.15V.

Any voltage setting I'm missing to get this stable?


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

See the 3 settings where it is written memory OC.
Anyway, core is king, don't forget


----------



## BoredErica

New MSI G45 z87 BIOS. V1.8. FYI.


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

Thanks


----------



## Wirerat

I revisited my 4.6ghz profile. I actually never spent much time on it. I ran x264 for 1 hour and got it to pass Ibt high. Going for a longer x264 tonight. Anyways knowing what my cpu needed to stabilize 4.7 and 4.8 I was a little surprised. All the posts about DC made me want to tweak it some.





Aisuite claims its a 27% increase (3% per multiplier) but I doubt it scales that well across the board.


----------



## BoredErica

Having some weirdness with the new MSI G45 BIOS. Went from v1.7 to v1.8. Now for my ram, 11-10-11 won't boot. But 10-11-11 boots and never crashes. Lolwut. At least it didn't break my CPU overclock.


----------



## Gunderman456

I know why you mean, now do I upgrade my Asus Maximums Gene VI bios to the new 1505, says "improves system performance", and risk my Overclock stability or not. Meh, I will and see what happens. I might even end up having to use less vcore and that is always a good thing.


----------



## BoredErica

With the MSI bioses I have not noticed any bios update breaking a CPU overclock. So that's nice. This is the first time I've had a MSI bios update break any overclock. Although I suppose 10-11-11 is about same as 11-10-11 so no performance was lost. I wonder with BIOS change whether I can push 10-11-10.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> With the MSI bioses I have not noticed any bios update breaking a CPU overclock. So that's nice. This is the first time I've had a MSI bios update break any overclock. Although I suppose 10-11-11 is about same as 11-10-11 so no performance was lost. I wonder with BIOS change whether I can push 10-11-10.


Is that 10/11 your cas timing?

On the first two timings.. 10-11 is WAY better than 11-10


----------



## Gunderman456

I try new things all the time, so with a new Bios I always test to see what I can now get away with. So indeed see if you can further tweak your RAM timings!


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> New MSI G45 z87 BIOS. V1.8. FYI.


I'm not able to load any OC profile.
Gonna put back 1.7 and write settings somewhere so i can re-make profiles under new bios... (<- edit: had to do this...)


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ConnorMcLeod*
> 
> I'm not able to load any OC profile.
> Gonna put back 1.7 and write settings somewhere so i can re-make profiles under new bios... (<- edit: had to do this...)


It's been that way for every single BIOS update. OC profiles from previous versions never work on new ones. I know the settings my heart though.

Ram is able to get into 10-11-10-33. Right... so 10-11-10-31 was working then won't boot with new BIOs but now all a sudden 10-11-10 works, lol.


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

I have a 4.4/4.2 profile in case it would be hot on summer, and 3 4.5/4.2 profiles, 1 light p95 27.9 stable (currently using it from 1 or 2 weeks), 1 x264 stable and 1 p95 28.5 stable.
So i can't know all by heart







(also my brain is burned







)
Anyway, all fine now, not sure the update was worth for me.

Dunno if msi know, but when you change RAM freq, some auto settings are applied, but when you change BCLK, new RAM freq is not taken in account for auto settings, so you have to save ALL settings for the next freq, like set 1800 manually, reboot, write settings somewhere, then put back to 1600, raise BCLK so RAM speed is like 1800 and put each setting manually.
I think an update would be welcome for this.


----------



## Austel

I recently tried stressing my 4770k with Prime95 27.9 and temps stay around 60-70 at most for the first 16 tests then sky rocket to 95-100 then throttling occurs. Voltages are fixed so no voltage creep occurred. I've always used prime95 25.11 for my FX-8350 and whatever if you highest temps were ok in the first 45 minutes you cooling was adequate for a 20-24hr test and then tweak gpu OC until no crashing occurred in games. I found that Prime95 25.11 was a good stress test to start with for haswell and also good indicator for temps. I just cant get through a 27.9 blend test unless I have a ridiculously low overclock. I cant run intel burn because the temps are to high. I'm just wondering how so many people get such low temps with crazy high voltages yet I have a delidded chip, running h100i with noctua fans and a max cpu vid of 1.29. Personally I just dont see how anyone can get through a 27.9 test with 1.3+ vcore without throttling regardless of how good a chip is. Yesterday I played Crysis 3 for 2-3hrs and highest temp was 65 degree while central heating was on in the house. In World Of Warcraft temps dont go over 50 degrees. When I run Cinebench temps are arond 65-70 at most if central heating is on as well etc. Temps during basic video conversions is under 70 degrees. I'm not comfortable that my system is as stable as it can be because it wont complete the most strenuous of Prime95 avx tests because of the high temps. I know there's a a lot of variance with chips but without sounding like a know all I just dont see how some people say that X number is their max temps yet wont run the latest Prime95. Also a lot of the recommended stress tests listed in this thread are farely easy to get through. Do you really have to get a through 12hr++ stress test with latest prime (AVX) tests with temps under 85 degrees to consider the max stable overclock? I'm starting to think you do but seems pointless to do a bare minimum overclock so you can do it. This post probably sounds like a rant but after weeks of frustrating testing and tweaking settings I'm a bit over it lol. Also this thread has been extremely helpful as well. If you were interested in my settings I've listed them below.

Delidded
Multi - 45
Uncore - 41
Vcore - 1.29
Memory - 2400 10-12-12-31-2N @ 1.7 volt


----------



## Austel

I forgot to mention that last night I run Prime95 25.11 Blend to test a different TIM. Prime was running for just on 8hrs and temps were around 77 degrees when I checked it this morning. So for everyday use I think I'll never exced the max safe temps but anything to do with AVX stress testing is a cpu killer.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Austel*
> 
> I forgot to mention that last night I run Prime95 25.11 Blend to test a different TIM. Prime was running for just on 8hrs and temps were around 77 degrees when I checked it this morning. So for everyday use I think I'll never exced the max safe temps but anything to do with AVX stress testing is a cpu killer.


x264 uses avx2 and is at ~below 60c on same volts that linx hits 100c with


----------



## Austel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> x264 uses avx2 and is at ~below 60c on same volts that linx hits 100c with


Yeah I've run it before but wasnt sure if it's stressful enough because the last time I tried it I did a quick test run for about 45 minutes with no issues and then tried Prime95 27.9 and failed within 10 minutes.


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Austel*
> 
> Yeah I've run it before but wasnt sure if it's stressful enough because the last time I tried it I did a quick test run for about 45 minutes with no issues and then tried Prime95 27.9 and failed within 10 minutes.


You may want to first pass a p95 27.9 1344-1344 90%RAM 1h test before you stress with x264, can help you to find roughly stable settings faster instead of waiting for some hours that x264 crashes.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Austel*
> 
> Yeah I've run it before but wasnt sure if it's stressful enough because the last time I tried it I did a quick test run for about 45 minutes with no issues and then tried Prime95 27.9 and failed within 10 minutes.


Well yea, Prime 27.9 is harder to pass than x264.

Prime28.5 is harder to pass than 27.9, so with that mindset (needs to be harder!!), why would you ever run 27.9? etc


----------



## Dyaems

Semi off-topic, anyone tried x264 on high priority with an AMD FX chip? Does it produce the same amount of lag as well?


----------



## fateswarm

Some tests are ludicrously unrealistic. e.g. prime smallffts ignores ram almost completely and goes only on cache. Who the heck is gonna run cache only?

Not 99.9% of people. An abscure scientific app perhaps.


----------



## Austel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Well yea, Prime 27.9 is harder to pass than x264.
> 
> Prime28.5 is harder to pass than 27.9, so with that mindset (needs to be harder!!), why would you ever run 27.9? etc


I see where you're coming from etc. But honestly I've just delid my cpu a few days ago and have had a lot of temperature problems prior to that. Since I already had 27.9 on my PC already I was using that as a bit of guide for the temps while still trying to get an idea of what I can get out of the cpu for a 24/7 OC after delid . Also I was unable to get even close to passing 27.9 so still a work in progress.

Since my previous posts I tried 27.9 again and kept reducing voltage and multi until I could get past the first 16 tests. In the end I had to reduce the multi to 42 and uncore to 40 with vcore set at 1.17. The only reason I did this was I had a two crashes in Crysis 3 today so a good indicator I needed to do more testing. Currently I've been running Prime95 27.9 blend for nearly 1 hr and highest temp so far was 81 degrees and current temp is sitting at 76 degrees. Before the delid in Prime95 25.1 temps were sometimes 91 degrees at 1.24 vcore. After delid I was able to get to a 45 multi but vcore was 1.31 with lower temps in Prime 25.1. So looks I've made some good progress.

I found out about this thread and avx issues a couple of weeks ago and tried more stress testing apps and more Prime tests and sometimes I got BSOD in trying to get past the first 16 tests in Prime 27.9 yet could run 8-10hrs with an older version of Prime at lower temps. Certainly a learning process since my previous build was a FX-8350. The whole haswell overclocking process is so involved, and can but frustrating but I guess that's the fun part of building your own PC and tinkering with the overclock. So tonight I'll run the latest Prime95 overnight and at this stage I'm going to settle with 4.2ghz overclock. I tend to go for something that's more stable for the long term but still nice to push the overclock to see what you can get for benchmarks without the cpu self destructing lol.

Also I just like to say that although 4.2ghz doesn't sound much, the 4770k has so much more grunt than my old FX-8350 at 4.75ghz


----------



## wholeeo

For overclocking a 4790K, would it be good practice to set the uncore below the stock 4000?

Also, how do you guys feel about Intel XTU?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> For overclocking a 4790K, would it be good practice to set the uncore below the stock 4000?
> 
> Also, how do you guys feel about Intel XTU?


I would set it to 35 until max core is stable.

Xtu is ok. The bench is harder to pass than the stress test. I prefer aida64 or x264 for long tests.

I also use prime95 version 27 for 10-20 mins with 1344-1344 4500mb. It just gets me to a stable voltages faster.

If prime freezes instantly then im not happy. If it can run a few cycles its very close. Then I switch to x264 for long run.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> I would set it to 35 until max core is stable.
> 
> Xtu is ok. The bench is harder to pass than the stress test. I prefer aida64 or x264 for long tests.
> 
> I also use prime95 version 27 for 10-20 mins with 1344-1344 4500mb. It just gets me to a stable voltages faster.
> 
> If prime freezes instantly then im not happy. If it can run a few cycles its very close. Then I switch to x264 for long run.


Thanks for the response. After seeing my cpu temps reach 100c under water on Prime95 I can't trust it with Haswell. I've been using Realbench 2.2 recently for stress testing and as of today have left XTU running this morning set to 2 hours before I left for work.

What I find interesting with the 4790K is that during Prime95 if I am nearly stable instead of an individual core failing or in other stress tests results failing the entire system crashes or bsod's. On Ivy, Sandy, and Gulftown if you were barely stable you wouldn't hard crash most of the time like this if you were nearly touching stable.

Edit:

With uncore, is it better practice to have the minimum ratio set to the same as the max or be left on auto? I've seen some people set the minimum to 8x.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

use AIDA 64 if you don't want to worry about temps.. I don't know why no one will take my advice on that.. I used Linx and IBT and [email protected] and its the safest one

and you can monitor all your voltages and it takes averages min max.. makes overclocking alot easier


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Thanks for the response. After seeing my cpu temps reach 100c under water on Prime95 I can't trust it with Haswell. I've been using Realbench 2.2 recently for stress testing and as of today have left XTU running this morning set to 2 hours before I left for work.
> 
> What I find interesting with the 4790K is that during Prime95 if I am nearly stable instead of an individual core failing or in other stress tests results failing the entire system crashes or bsod's. On Ivy, Sandy, and Gulftown if you were barely stable you wouldn't hard crash most of the time like this if you were nearly touching stable.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> With uncore, is it better practice to have the minimum ratio set to the same as the max or be left on auto? I've seen some people set the minimum to 8x.


when I set my cache min auto with max at 40. my mobio just runs it at 40 all the time. I have it set to 8/40.


----------



## fateswarm

Nerfing the uncore and ram to abysmal levels is the best way to get good validations. But it's a gimmick if I'm honest. I'm more impressed with very low voltages on very high overclocks with very high performance settings on the rest like those.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Nerfing the uncore and ram to abysmal levels is the best way to get good validations. But it's a gimmick if I'm honest. I'm more impressed with very low voltages on very high overclocks with very high performance settings on the rest like those.


best to eliminate one issue at a time. its a simple trouble shooting technique. My i5s do not improve clocks by lowering ram speeds but it has been reported. I see no reason to ever run cache above 4.0 but 3.0 is the same performance anyways.


----------



## fateswarm

Testing shows a benefit of higher uncore, even too close to core. Though it has to be filtered through if the cpu's max overclock is hurt. Or if the uncore needs too high voltage.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Testing shows a benefit of higher uncore, even too close to core. Though it was to be filtered through if the cpu's max overclock is hurt. Or if the uncore needs too high voltage.


Core is king. if it costs 100mhz to raise the cache higher. its not worth it. I can run 4.4/4.4 but that s not going to be better than 46/40 ever. I can do 46/42 but the voltage on cache side is too high imo I like it being below 1.2.


----------



## fateswarm

Yes. Though it may not raise. e.g. here I wanted to keep sub-1.3v on core so it stayed 4.6ghz but then I could go x43 uncore (x44 appears to need a lot higher vring though for some reason).


----------



## sweenytodd

What would be the problem if the x264 just "stopped working" when stressing? I'm trying out 4.7Ghz right now.


----------



## Barefooter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> For overclocking a 4790K, would it be good practice to set the uncore below the stock 4000?
> 
> Also, how do you guys feel about Intel XTU?


A lot of people on here don't like XTU. I personally use and really like the XTU program. I know the benchmark is supposed to be harder to pass than the stress test, however if it passes 8 hours of stress test, it has always passed the benchmark for me.

I also use Aida64 which is good too.


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Core is king. if it costs 100mhz to raise the cache higher. its not worth it. I can run 4.4/4.4 but that s not going to be better than 46/40 ever. I can do 46/42 but the voltage on cache side is too high imo I like it being below 1.2.


Why 1.2v on the cache.. is there a reference for this limit?


----------



## MrBlunt

guys i'm stuck at 4.4ghz. plus my voltage is high at 1.41 but, i have a custom loop so temps max out at like 76c. i need more stability =(


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tp4tissue*
> 
> Why 1.2v on the cache.. is there a reference for this limit?


I said imo. For both my 4670k the cache will do 4.0 @ 1.180. When I go higher it steps up to 1.25v and the gains are none. Check the op on cache benchmarks. Its not going to hurt going higher on voltage. I just do not see the point.

Core can get harder to stabilize when pushing cache higher too. I just set 4.0 @ 1.18 and dnt wory about it.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Yes. Though it may not raise. e.g. here I wanted to keep sub-1.3v on core so it stayed 4.6ghz but then I could go x43 uncore (x44 appears to need a lot higher vring though for some reason).


Are you staying low on the cache voltage? Many motherboards use 0.03 or 0.04 more on cache than you set, and cache can't take as much volts as core. If you're staying below 1.3v on core, then i'd stay at 1.2 or so on cache, which means setting 1.17 for me.


----------



## mistercoffee1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Having some weirdness with the new MSI G45 BIOS. Went from v1.7 to v1.8. Now for my ram, 11-10-11 won't boot. But 10-11-11 boots and never crashes. Lolwut. At least it didn't break my CPU overclock.


No issues here when I updated to Bios 1.8.
I've run at the same 9-9-9-24 that I had with Bios 1.6, with no startup issues.

Did you reset your CMOS when the BIOS refreshed, prior to entering in your OC settings? Not sure if it makes a big difference.


----------



## tp4tissue

Guys, in HWmonitor.. There is a variable.. IA voltage under CPU.. what is that, and what should it be @ for Haswell..


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Are you staying low on the cache voltage? Many motherboards use 0.03 or 0.04 more on cache than you set, and cache can't take as much volts as core. If you're staying below 1.3v on core, then i'd stay at 1.2 or so on cache, which means setting 1.17 for me.


Yeah. I'm like 1.12 now. Sin0822 was reporting (on guides) the max ring for safety is lower than core but then he said yesterday it won't die easily.

Though I think his guides are more extreme-OC oriented than most people realize.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Yeah. I'm like 1.12 now. Sin0822 was reporting (on guides) the max ring for safety is lower than core but then he said yesterday it won't die easily.
> 
> Though I think his guides are more extreme-OC oriented than most people realize.


I think people kill chips more from using like 1.4 ring, than 1.4-1.45 core. On some board, setting even 1.35 ring will give you like 1.4 i think. I didn't hear of ANY chips dieing quickly from benching below like 1.6vcore, but i've heard of a few trying to use like 50x/50x and dieing extremely quickly with "safe" vcore levels. In terms of long range degradation you can just base your voltages on how high you load CPU on average over how many hours, as well as temperatures, but with 1.3vcore set (1.32 at load) then i'm staying to 1.2 ring set (~1.23 at load)


----------



## fateswarm

If that's true it makes the latest "quirk" of some motherboards to give more than 1.4v auto-voltage on ring on stock very serious. You may want to look at the last replies of the Z97X motherboards club. To offer than opinion.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> If that's true it makes the latest "quirk" of some motherboards to give more than 1.4v auto-voltage on ring on stock very serious. You may want to look at the last replies of the Z97X motherboards club. To offer than opinion.


That's no less serious than them just throwing like 1.5vcore


----------



## fateswarm

Yes. Who said the opposite?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Yes. Who said the opposite?


Nobody, just an observation ;p


----------



## MapRef41N93W

I switched motherboards from an MSI M-Power Max Z87 to an EVGA Z97 FTW (the PCI-E slots broke on my MSI motherboard), and now I can no longer hit the same level of stability on my 4770k. I was able to hit 4.5GHZ at 1.25 volts before, but now I am getting ntoskrnl.exe BSOD's at voltages ranging from 1.25 to 1.4. Intel Burn test is claiming my setup is stable after 15 standard runs, but I am still getting this BSOD every once in a while (and I assume it is from the OC as it isn't happening at stock).

Is it possibly because the EVGA board only has 1 8 pin connector? I always heard the second one was really just overkill for normal OCers on the MSI Mpower max board.

Also would anyone know why my CPU always hits at or near the TJmax during Intel Burn/Prime 95? It runs ice cold in everything else (I rarely ever see over 70c in even the most intensive games and am usually in the 40s-50s).

Thanks


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MapRef41N93W*
> 
> I switched motherboards from an MSI M-Power Max Z87 to an EVGA Z97 FTW (the PCI-E slots broke on my MSI motherboard), and now I can no longer hit the same level of stability on my 4770k. I was able to hit 4.5GHZ at 1.25 volts before, but now I am getting ntoskrnl.exe BSOD's at voltages ranging from 1.25 to 1.4. Intel Burn test is claiming my setup is stable after 15 standard runs, but I am still getting this BSOD every once in a while (and I assume it is from the OC as it isn't happening at stock).
> 
> Is it possibly because the EVGA board only has 1 8 pin connector? I always heard the second one was really just overkill for normal OCers on the MSI Mpower max board.
> 
> Also would anyone know why my CPU always hits at or near the TJmax during Intel Burn/Prime 95? It runs ice cold in everything else (I rarely ever see over 70c in even the most intensive games and am usually in the 40s-50s).
> 
> Thanks


Did you reinstall windows on mobo swap ? 2nd connector definitely not the issue.

check this out

http://www.tomshardware.com/answers/id-1982448/ntoskrnl-exe-driver-bsod.html


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Did you reinstall windows on mobo swap ? 2nd connector definitely not the issue.
> 
> check this out
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.com/answers/id-1982448/ntoskrnl-exe-driver-bsod.html


Yes fresh copy of Windows 7.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MapRef41N93W*
> 
> Yes fresh copy of Windows 7.


that link I posted has this in it:
Quote:


> error 3b is related to the IEEE 1394 driver if you fire wire devices. normally its the driver that causes the error due to corruption.
> there is a hotfix available.
> http://support.microsoft.com/kb/980932
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dyfCWBC8KJU explains why you cant just install a new driver and why you have to use the supplied hotfix.


I think it might be important to you. I do not think its your vcore at all.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mistercoffee1*
> 
> No issues here when I updated to Bios 1.8.
> I've run at the same 9-9-9-24 that I had with Bios 1.6, with no startup issues.
> 
> Did you reset your CMOS when the BIOS refreshed, prior to entering in your OC settings? Not sure if it makes a big difference.


No, I did not reset CMOS.

The new BIOS allowed me to get a better overall overclock on my ram so I'm happy.


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> that link I posted has this in it:
> I think it might be important to you. I do not think its your vcore at all.


That's not my stop code though. Mine is 0x00000124

Also I don't even see anything in EVGA bios for firewire.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MapRef41N93W*
> 
> That's not my stop code though. Mine is 0x00000124
> 
> Also I don't even see anything in EVGA bios for firewire.


well I got exe file from your post
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MapRef41N93W*
> 
> I switched motherboards from an MSI M-Power Max Z87 to an EVGA Z97 FTW (the PCI-E slots broke on my MSI motherboard), and now I can no longer hit the same level of stability on my 4770k. I was able to hit 4.5GHZ at 1.25 volts before, but now I am getting *ntoskrnl.exe BSOD's* at voltages ranging from 1.25 to 1.4. Intel Burn test is claiming my setup is stable after 15 standard runs, but I am still getting this BSOD every once in a while (and I assume it is from the OC as it isn't happening at stock).
> 
> Is it possibly because the EVGA board only has 1 8 pin connector? I always heard the second one was really just overkill for normal OCers on the MSI Mpower max board.
> 
> Also would anyone know why my CPU always hits at or near the TJmax during Intel Burn/Prime 95? It runs ice cold in everything else (I rarely ever see over 70c in even the most intensive games and am usually in the 40s-50s).
> 
> Thanks


if you are getting 124 thats pointing at vcore. Somethings not right for sure. I cannot see it needing more vcore by that amount on a different board.

Are you using the same PSU ?


----------



## Binkz

Dumb question but why does the click to show thing not work in any browser on my computer? Have checked java and it is working....


----------



## Welliam

Hi,
I have now this config
Motherboard Gigabyte G1.sniper Z87
i5-4670k,
RAM are 4x2 G.SKILL Sniper at 1600
Cooler is NH-U14S.

was hoping to reach 4.5GHz so as I read I first set uncore to 33x then tweak multiplier and voltage of the CPU until I find a sweat spot, but what is a sweat spot ?

Thanks


----------



## BenJaminJr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Welliam*
> 
> Hi,
> I have now this config
> Motherboard Gigabyte G1.sniper Z87
> i5-4670k,
> RAM are 4x2 G.SKILL Sniper at 1600
> Cooler is NH-U14S.
> 
> was hoping to reach 4.5GHz so as I read I first set uncore to 33x then tweak multiplier and voltage of the CPU until I find a sweat spot, but what is a sweat spot ?
> 
> Thanks


Look through the posted overclocks and try them. I would stay on the conservative side at first


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Binkz*
> 
> Dumb question but why does the click to show thing not work in any browser on my computer? Have checked java and it is working....


Not sure what to tell you. it's working for me.


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> well I got exe file from your post
> 
> if you are getting 124 thats pointing at vcore. Somethings not right for sure. I cannot see it needing more vcore by that amount on a different board.
> 
> Are you using the same PSU ?


Yes everything is the same except mobo. Yes ntoskrnl.exe is what bsviewer is showing however that usually just means a hardware issue iirc.


----------



## Welliam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BenJaminJr*
> 
> Look through the posted overclocks and try them. I would stay on the conservative side at first


I did not get same results from posted oc and sometime I get BSOD, so I need more information I should change the CPU voltage between what range ?


----------



## Binkz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Not sure what to tell you. it's working for me.


Yeah it works fine on my iPhone but not on any browser on my pc. When I click the "click to show" things it just moves me to the top of the page


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Binkz*
> 
> Yeah it works fine on my iPhone but not on any browser on my pc. When I click the "click to show" things it just moves me to the top of the page


I hear you.

I've had a somewhat similar glitch too on my browser. But for me, it fixes itself in a few hours on its own. Don't know why. I thought it might have been a Chrome issue.


----------



## DCheesus

Has there been a consensus as to whether or not 2.1+ VCCIN is safe for 24/7?


----------



## bond32

Yes, it is safe. If you have proper cooling.


----------



## Erza

Hello,

I'm planning to do my first overclock of my i5-4670k (cooled by CM Hyper 212 EVO) to at least 4GHZ or 4.2GHz and I have a few questions, if I may ask them.

I want to use Aida64 for stress testing, but I'm not sure which of the downloads to get and what options to run them as. I plan to stress test for 3 or maybe 6 hours and then try BF3 to test it at the final stages. I also plan on running OCCT before the rest of them. So, if I'm being confusing, which Aida64 do I download? Along with this, what else should I be running? Core Temp, task manager etc etc?

Second question...how much do I increase voltages to if I'm unstable? 1, 2, 3 or even 5? Or more? I'm a bit confused here.

How, realistically, is this "decrease in lifespan"? Should I expect it to just die a year or two down the road or should this be safe if I have proper cooling?

And finally, everyone always says to update your BIOS. Is this absolutely necessary? I've flashed a PSP before and even then I was nervous, so I want to make sure it is absolutely necessary before I do it.

Thank you for reading and for the guide, it helps solve some of my questions.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erza*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I'm planning to do my first overclock of my i5-4670k (cooled by CM Hyper 212 EVO) to at least 4GHZ or 4.2GHz and I have a few questions, if I may ask them.
> 
> I want to use Aida64 for stress testing, but I'm not sure which of the downloads to get and what options to run them as. I plan to stress test for 3 or maybe 6 hours and then try BF3 to test it at the final stages. I also plan on running OCCT before the rest of them. So, if I'm being confusing, which Aida64 do I download? Along with this, what else should I be running? Core Temp, task manager etc etc?
> 
> Second question...how much do I increase voltages to if I'm unstable? 1, 2, 3 or even 5? Or more? I'm a bit confused here.
> 
> How, realistically, is this "decrease in lifespan"? Should I expect it to just die a year or two down the road or should this be safe if I have proper cooling?
> 
> And finally, everyone always says to update your BIOS. Is this absolutely necessary? I've flashed a PSP before and even then I was nervous, so I want to make sure it is absolutely necessary before I do it.
> 
> Thank you for reading and for the guide, it helps solve some of my questions.


? Just get the latest Aida ? Have HWinfo open, all you need.

Decrease in lifespan depends on how hot the CPU gets and what voltage you're running and what you use the CPU for. These things vary significantly from one person to the next. Although I think a person running 1.35v under 70C (outside of stress testing) should be able to run the CPU after it becomes obsolete if the person just games.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DCheesus*
> 
> Has there been a consensus as to whether or not 2.1+ VCCIN is safe for 24/7?


Who here ACTUALLY runs 24/7? I bet I use my CPU more hardcore than all of you and even I don't push my CPU 100% 24/7. If I had the money to build a seperate machine just for 24/7 work it might be working 24/7 but most people just game which is miles and miles away from what a cpu working at 24/7 goes through.


----------



## Erza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> ? Just get the latest Aida ? Have HWinfo open, all you need.
> Decrease in lifespan depends on how hot the CPU gets and what voltage you're running and what you use the CPU for. These things vary significantly from one person to the next. Although I think a person running 1.35v under 70C (outside of stress testing) should be able to run the CPU after it becomes obsolete if the person just games.


Hi and thank you for the reply.









I was referring to the Engineer, Business, Network etc downloads available on their page:

http://www.aida64.com/downloads

And oh, okay! Well, I don't hardcore game for hours and hours a day so that sounds like good news for me (plus I keep it nice and cold lol). I just write, listen to music and occasionally play games.


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Yes, it is safe. If you have proper cooling.


Ignore that advice, he has no sources (he even just said in another thread that he is not aware of sources so he is very irresponsible talking about it).

Intel engineering have explicitly said to be very safe keep voltages up to 10% higher.

That being said, from what I gather from reports vcore is more dangerous than VIN.

Also engineers explicitly say temps don't kill, voltages do. Also found in LN2.


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Ignore that advice, he has no sources (he even just said in another thread that he is not aware of sources so he is very irresponsible talking about it).
> 
> Intel engineering have explicitly said to be very safe keep voltages up to 10% higher.
> 
> That being said, from what I gather from reports vcore is more dangerous than VIN.
> 
> Also engineers explicitly say temps don't kill, voltages do. Also found in LN2.


Please. Show me one case where the CPU failed due to overvoltage too long. Show me??

Oh and the kids running a CM 212 with a 4770k with 2.2 V on input voltage don't count.

And by the way, since I have owned mine which was since release, there hasn't been a day it hasn't run any less than 2.1V on input voltage. And nothing has changed.


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Please. Show me one case where the CPU failed due to overvoltage too long. Show me??.


I won't do your job for you.


----------



## Wirerat

I don't trust intel to ever tell us it's ok to feed more than a modest amount into a cpu. They are doing damage control with that 10% stuff. They save money if no one uses the warrenty.


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> I won't do your job for you.


Because that makes sense??

You claim you "gather reports" that VCCIN is more dangerous. Well lets see how you came to that conclusion! Where are these "reports" that CPU's fail due to degradation?

I am legit asking! You make all these claims and tell people not to listen to my advice, yet you provide absolutely nothing to back you're own claims. I have stated my own personal experience where the cpu has never needed any change in voltages since the day I bought it. Now where's your proof?


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> I don't trust intel to ever tell us it's ok to feed more than a modest amount into a cpu. They are doing damage control with that 10% stuff. They save money if no one uses the warrenty. On intel spec sheet it says 1.45v is safe though.










Intel is only one factor. At exactly above their recommendation of ~1.3v, people repeatedly have reported degradation at around 1.35v or above. Also LN2 overclockers know very well voltages kill, not temps.

If you don't believe me, run a chip above 1.4v or 1.5v for only a few weeks.

You wallet will believe me.


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Because that makes sense??
> 
> You claim you "gather reports" that VCCIN is more dangerous. Well lets see how you came to that conclusion! Where are these "reports" that CPU's fail due to degradation?
> 
> I am legit asking! You make all these claims and tell people not to listen to my advice, yet you provide absolutely nothing to back you're own claims. I have stated my own personal experience where the cpu has never needed any change in voltages since the day I bought it. Now where's your proof?


bond32, you are free to overvoltage above Intel recommendations. Your wallet may believe me before you do.

or even above what countless of people have reported on haswell, above 1.35v or worse above 1.4v.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intel is only one factor. At exactly above their recommendation of ~1.3v, people repeatedly have reported degradation at around 1.35v or above. Also LN2 overclockers know very well voltages kill, not temps.
> 
> If you don't believe me, run a chip above 1.4v or 1.5v for only a few weeks.
> 
> You wallet will believe me.


I ran my 4670k at 1.42v under load for 4.8 ghz for months already. Look at the voltage I validated on my overclock in the op. It can still run that no problem. Knowing that it's only 5-6% difference I just recently scaled it back to 1.3v so I can run my fans silent at 4.6ghz.


----------



## fateswarm

A sample of 1 is not important.


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> bond32, you are free to overvoltage above Intel recommendations. Your wallet may believe me before you do.
> 
> or even above what countless of people have reported on haswell, above 1.35v or worse above 1.4v.


Well thank goodness some random person on the internet is looking out for my wallet. What would I ever have done without you....

And YET AGAIN, you have yet to post ANYTHING backing your claims. Hilarious.


----------



## Wirerat

I have a 4770k that does 4.5ghz at 1.27v I plan to try and run it at 4.6. It is my 4th haswell since release. So sample of one is poor description. All my Chips been different batches too. Degradation is possible but very unlikely. Even so tunning plan gives one get out of jail free.


----------



## BoredErica

But I've already... worn down my CPU, lol.


----------



## bond32

Lol. Any other time I would not be ok with doing things like that, but it appears Intel almost promotes it. Plus, lets be honest. $20 something dollars for a heck of an extended warranty?!


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Lol. Any other time I would not be ok with doing things like that, but it appears Intel almost promotes it. Plus, lets be honest. $20 something dollars for a heck of an extended warranty?!


I bought all those. I never rma one yet. Kinda misread your question at first.

It's not extended it's just a one time trade that it don't matter if you feed 1.9volts to it.


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> I bought all those. I never rma one yet. Kinda misread your question at first.


At any rate, I never looked into the tuning plan as I thought de-lidding would void it. Now I know otherwise, might consider getting it.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> But I've already... worn down my CPU, lol.


You could rma that thing dark. Grab a g3258 while it's being rma'd lol.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Ignore that advice, he has no sources (he even just said in another thread that he is not aware of sources so he is very irresponsible talking about it).
> 
> 
> Intel engineering have explicitly said to be very safe keep voltages up to 10% higher.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> That being said, from what I gather from reports vcore is more dangerous than VIN.
> 
> Also engineers explicitly say temps don't kill, voltages do. Also found in LN2.


Intel also says not to run your RAM at more than 1.5v. I would take their guidelines with a grain of salt.


----------



## Dyaems

I should get that intel Plan once I get my 4770k submerged under water (not literally!)


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> I should get that intel Plan once I get my 4770k submerged under water (not literally!)


My good sir, things are surrounded by water, not under water.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Intel engineering have explicitly said to be very safe keep voltages up to 10% higher.


If you're quoting the source i think you are, it's good, but he said "as a general guideline" and also, stock voltage used for 4790k under 2-core load can be as high as like 1.25, yet you won't use 1.375 yourself

fate, don't come in here and talk to people about attitude


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> You could rma that thing dark. Grab a g3258 while it's being rma'd lol.


Was thinking of selling 4670k at a small discount and then going for i5 DC chip, but I don't know 100% if I want i5 chip. Having a friend hopefully doing some tests for me soon.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> fate, don't come in here and talk to people about attitude


Whoa, Whoa, Whoa, Whoa!!!

Shots fired meng! Shots fired!


----------



## Austel

hello,

I've just completed a 24 hr prime95 stress test but notice during a few hours of wow that my blck spiked to 100.8. I have the blck set to 100.0 in bios. PC didn't crash but concerned it might cause a crash if I play a more intensive game. The only thing I've changed since completing the 24hr stress test was changing voltage back to adaptive.

Current settings.

42 multi
40 uncore
100.0 blck
1.2 vcore (adaptive )
Z97 extreme4

I would appreciate any feedback. Thanks.


----------



## OutlawII

Cyro999 stills posts in here? Anyway have a great 4th of July folks!!


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutlawII*
> 
> Cyro999 stills posts in here? Anyway have a great 4th of July folks!!


I always did, just skipped over some of the recent pages. Maybe most of the last ~10-15% of the thread, because i stopped spending hours every day reading forums and my oc.net blew up to 100+ unread threads very quickly. I must've read 10k posts in this thread by now








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Austel*
> 
> hello,
> 
> I've just completed a 24 hr prime95 stress test but notice during a few hours of wow that my blck spiked to 100.8. I have the blck set to 100.0 in bios. PC didn't crash but concerned it might cause a crash if I play a more intensive game. The only thing I've changed since completing the 24hr stress test was changing voltage back to adaptive.
> 
> Current settings.
> 
> 42 multi
> 40 uncore
> 100.0 blck
> 1.2 vcore (adaptive )
> Z97 extreme4
> 
> I would appreciate any feedback. Thanks.


Bclk fluctuates a bit. "Max" values on sensors can also refer to it reading that way like once in a total of 20'000 readings, if you leave the sensor program up for a while. Don't worry about it.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Ignore that advice, he has no sources (he even just said in another thread that he is not aware of sources so he is very irresponsible talking about it).
> 
> Intel engineering have explicitly said to be very safe keep voltages up to 10% higher.
> 
> That being said, from what I gather from reports vcore is more dangerous than VIN.
> 
> Also engineers explicitly say temps don't kill, voltages do. Also found in LN2.


Intel max for VCCin is 1.86. If you go by your ~ 10% above, that gives you 2.05 V. Close enough to 2.1V I would say, though I wouldn't run at that - but that is just me.

Intel also says they have a maximum for this that is calibrated at the factory and varies from part to part. Same is probably true for Vcore, but thjere is no published number for that, but 1.35V Vcore is certainly well above 10% of stock. So..

-


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> Intel max for VCCin is 1.86. If you go by your ~ 10% above, that gives you 2.05 V. Close enough to 2.1V I would say, though I wouldn't run at that - but that is just me.


The reports on killing or degradation mainly center around core. It is possible the VRIN is much safer than the core since it's the FIVR's supply, which is then converted by the processor to the voltage going to the cores or other circuit, it does not supply anything computational directly, only the "internal PSU" so to speak.

That being said, I would not run it very high without confirmation it's safe.


----------



## ChaosAD

I am one of the very few, as far as i understood from reading almost all the posts, that is running his cpu 24/7 with 100% load (folding WCG), My previous delided 3770k was running for a year at 4.6Ghz with 1.29vcore under water with absolutely no issues! It still running WCG since september at 4.5Ghz with 1.25v with a Hyper 212 Evo, still no issues! I am currently folding with my 4770k! Since september under water undelided at 4.6 and 1.25v with temps at 70-80c constantly. I delided last week and i m foldind at 4.7 and 1.31v, 1.95vrin and 1.7vdram. Max temps 65c (30C ambient). No issues at all! If anything comes up i ll report immediately!


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> The reports on killing or degradation mainly center around core. It is possible the VRIN is much safer than the core since it's the FIVR's supply, which is then converted by the processor to the voltage going to the cores or other circuit, it does not supply anything computational directly, only the "internal PSU" so to speak.
> 
> That being said, I would not run it very high without confirmation it's safe.


What kind of confirmation would you expect to call it safe? And what do you mean by safe?


----------



## BoredErica

I've given up telling people to specify which version of Prime they are using in the DC thread, lol.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaosAD*
> 
> I am one of the very few, as far as i understood from reading almost all the posts, that is running his cpu 24/7 with 100% load (folding WCG), My previous delided 3770k was running for a year at 4.6Ghz with 1.29vcore under water with absolutely no issues! It still running WCG since september at 4.5Ghz with 1.25v with a Hyper 212 Evo, still no issues! I am currently folding with my 4770k! Since september under water undelided at 4.6 and 1.25v with temps at 70-80c constantly. I delided last week and i m foldind at 4.7 and 1.31v, 1.95vrin and 1.7vdram. Max temps 65c (30C ambient). No issues at all! If anything comes up i ll report immediately!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are only doing 1.25v though. I've been doing 2.15 vrin and 1.42v for a few months, then down to 4.5ghz 2.0 vrin and 1.35v. So there I'm seeing problems you won't because your voltages are so much lower than mine.


----------



## koekwau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I've given up telling people to specify which version of Prime they are using in the DC thread, lol.


If the tests says AVX it is 27.x and when it says FMA3 it is 28.5


----------



## Binkz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Binkz*
> 
> Yeah it works fine on my iPhone but not on any browser on my pc. When I click the "click to show" things it just moves me to the top of the page


Just in case anyone was interested - disabling ipv6 has solved the problem.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intel is only one factor. At exactly above their recommendation of ~1.3v, people repeatedly have reported degradation at around 1.35v or above. Also LN2 overclockers know very well voltages kill, not temps.
> 
> If you don't believe me, run a chip above 1.4v or 1.5v for only a few weeks.
> 
> You wallet will believe me.


it's a combination of heat and voltage that kill's a chip people run 1.9v on ln2 and dont kill a chip, you cant run 1.9v and run on water. you would probably kill the chip instantly because it so hot with to much voltage...............


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> If the tests says AVX it is 27.x and when it says FMA3 it is 28.5


Can't see it and half the time or more, no picture at all whatsoever.


----------



## Derp

Here you go.

Username: Derp
CPU Model: i5-4670k
Core Multiplier: 44
CPU VID: 1.125
Vcore: 1.140
Uncore Multiplier: x34 manual setting that turbos to x40 and idles at x8. Cause Gigaderp
Uncore Voltage:1.103
Input Voltage: 1.750
Cooling Solution: Phanteks TC12DX with one fan instead of the default two fan push-pull setup.
Stability Test: 100 loops of x264 V2 stress test.
Batch Number: Malaysia L315B338
Ram Speed: 1600 9-9-9-24 2t
Ram Voltage: 1.5
Motherboard: Gigabyte z87x-ud3h running F9 bios.
LLC Setting: Medium


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derp*
> 
> Here you go.
> 
> Username: Derp
> CPU Model: i5-4670k
> Core Multiplier: 44
> CPU VID: 1.125
> Vcore: 1.140
> Uncore Multiplier: x34 manual setting that turbos to x40 and idles at x8. Cause Gigaderp
> Uncore Voltage:1.103
> Input Voltage: 1.750
> Cooling Solution: Phanteks TC12DX with one fan instead of the default two fan push-pull setup.
> Stability Test: 100 loops of x264 V2 stress test.
> Batch Number: Malaysia L315B338
> Ram Speed: 1600 9-9-9-24 2t
> Ram Voltage: 1.5
> Motherboard: Gigabyte z87x-ud3h running F9 bios.
> LLC Setting: Medium


Google Docs makes no sense, when I type in your name it makes it green.


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> it's a combination of heat and voltage that kill's a chip people run 1.9v on ln2 and dont kill a chip, you cant run 1.9v and run on water. you would probably kill the chip instantly because it so hot with to much voltage...............


I also believe it's a combination. But after listening to the engineers designing the chips and considering that LN2 overclocking kills on low temps, I realize that it's a lower contribution.

Though, even if it were a big or equal contribution, it is forced to not be.

This is because the chip itself just downclocks on high temperatures.


----------



## Derp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Google Docs makes no sense, when I type in your name it makes it green.


So I am now Derrrrr.

wat.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derp*
> 
> So I am now Derrrrr.
> 
> wat.


Hey look, the green thing stopped.

All is well again!


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> I also believe it's a combination. But after listening to the engineers designing the chips and considering that LN2 overclocking kills on low temps, I realize that it's a lower contribution.
> 
> Though, even if it were a big or equal contribution, it is forced to not be.
> 
> This is because the chip itself just downclocks on high temperatures.


i mean i agree 100% to much voltage kills chips. but the heat speeds that process up a lot

now i have a i7 920 running 4.6Ghz @ 1.42v for almost 5 years now. but temps were always kept in the low 70's

now if i had that running @ 90c for the past 5 years it would probably be degraded or dead already.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

well the reason you can use that high voltage with LN2 is because the components are more electrically efficient at lower temps.. its not just displacing heat.

I'd have to dig around for the thread but thats why LN2 users use higher voltages..

not that the voltage isn't degrade chips faster than regular voltage. its just thats why those voltages are safeish on ln2


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> i mean i agree 100% to much voltage kills chips. but the heat speeds that process up a lot
> 
> now i have a i7 920 running 4.6Ghz @ 1.42v for almost 5 years now. but temps were always kept in the low 70's
> 
> now if i had that running @ 90c for the past 5 years it would probably be degraded or dead already.


I doubt it. I have a sandy bridge laptop that run like an oven for years (all 8 threads and near 94C) and it's still as new on that.

I suspect the inherent Intel throttle of ~98C is relatively safe. Some isolated transistor products operate fine up to 130C.

It's probably the package in whole that gets some extra safety if kept below 100C.


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> well the reason you can use that high voltage with LN2 is because the components are more electrically efficient at lower temps.. its not just displacing heat.
> 
> I'd have to dig around for the thread but thats why LN2 users use higher voltages..
> 
> not that the voltage isn't degrade chips faster than regular voltage. its just thats why those voltages are safeish on ln2


Electromigration is worse on high voltages no matter what. Temperature makes it additionally worse. That's basically the gist of the whole thing.

Also, temperature is by-design limited as a factor since the chip simply shutdowns or downclocks after around 100C which is not a critically dangerous temperature.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

I'm not arguing high tmeps shut it down. I am just saying sub zero temperatures increase efficiency


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> I doubt it. I have a sandy bridge laptop that run like an oven for years (all 8 threads and near 94C) and it's still as new on that.
> 
> I suspect the inherent Intel throttle of ~98C is relatively safe. Some isolated transistor products operate fine up to 130C.
> 
> It's probably the package in whole that gets some extra safety if kept below 100C.


Degradation due to electromigration varies exponentially with temperature and only quadratically (like a power of 2) with current/voltage, so changes in temperature can have more of an impact than changes in voltage.

It follows Black's empirical equation:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Black's_equation

-


----------



## fateswarm

Be that as it may, specifically 100C or below might be relatively safe. In any case you can't ignore Intel Engineers. They explicitly say voltage kills not temps.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Be that as it may, specifically 100C or below might be relatively safe. In any case you can't ignore Intel Engineers. They explicitly say voltage kills not temps.


100c and below for how long? Define safe. You keep bandying these "safe" values of voltage and temperature about with little to define it or back it up.

And you trust an off-the-cuff statement by an engineer? I would guess they meant you can kill a chip quickly with too high a voltage through processes other than electromigration. Electromigration kills over time and temperature is a major contributor. Can you say you know what the Intel engineer meant in an oiff-hand comment in an Internet video (like the tweet that you "don't know what you are doing if you can't overclock DC to 5 GHz on air" by an Intel engineer)?


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> 100c and below for how long? Define safe. You keep bandying these "safe" values of voltage and temperature about with little to define it or back it up.
> 
> And you trust an off-the-cuff statement by an engineer? I would guess they meant you can kill a chip quickly with too high a voltage through processes other than electromigration. Electromigration kills over time and temperature is a major contributor. Can you say you know what the Intel engineer meant in an oiff-hand comment in an Internet video (like the tweet that you "don't know what you are doing if you can't overclock DC to 5 GHz on air" by an Intel engineer)?


An engineer saying "voltage kills the chip" is what us other engineers call a "CYA" statement: Cover Your A$$. Not saying he was wrong or right, but just consider the possibility that other opinions might be better on something like this...


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> 100c and below for how long? Define safe. You keep bandying these "safe" values of voltage and temperature about with little to define it or back it up.
> 
> And you trust an off-the-cuff statement by an engineer? I would guess they meant you can kill a chip quickly with too high a voltage through processes other than electromigration. Electromigration kills over time and temperature is a major contributor. Can you say you know what the Intel engineer meant in an oiff-hand comment in an Internet video (like the tweet that you "don't know what you are doing if you can't overclock DC to 5 GHz on air" by an Intel engineer)?


It's quite hypocritical blaming me of "assumptions" when I have the backing of the advice of Intel. You assume that since there is a theoretical exponential decline in reliability due to temps that might happen (at large) around 100C.

It may very well not be that dangerous since they say so and they throttle the chips themselves by force anyway.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Electromigration is worse on high voltages no matter what. Temperature makes it additionally worse. That's basically the gist of the whole thing.
> 
> Also, temperature is by-design limited as a factor since the chip simply shutdowns or downclocks after around 100C which is not a critically dangerous temperature.


So what do you mean by that. It is OK to run a chip at 90c 24x7?

The thermal protection in the Intel processor is meant to protect against short bursts of activity that goes beyond the TDP of the processor and also against catastrophic failure due to cooler failure or misconfiguration. The 100c TCC/Tjmax has nothing to do with the long-term viability of the processor except that abover that permanent damage can happen quickly, so even blow that you have accelerated degradation. It doesn't just turn on or off at some tmep.

Intel data sheets specify you should keep the processor below Tcase to be in spec for the warranty period. Tcase is 72,.6 c which translates to something like 82c vcore (I assume vcore is about 10c higher than tcase).


----------



## fateswarm

No, 100C was an extreme reference point. Discussion started as a reference to subzero temperatures. It's very likely at those ~70C temps most people around here go up to, they won't see any severe degradation due to temps.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> It's quite hypocritical blaming me of "assumptions" when I have the backing of the advice of Intel. You assume that since there is a theoretical exponential decline in reliability due to temps that might happen (at large) around 100C.
> 
> It may very well not be that dangerous since they say so and they throttle the chips themselves by force anyway.


You don't have the backing of advice from Intel from an Internet video,.

It isn't a "theoretical" equation. As I said it is empirical - in case you don't know what that means it means it was fit to real data.

Electromigration is a continuous process. They throttle the chip when there is immediate danger of failure. Below that there is still danger of degradation - there is no cutoff.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> No, 100C was an extreme reference point. Discussion started as a reference to subzero temperatures. It's very likely at those ~70C temps most people around here go up to, they won't see any severe degradation due to temps.


Well I would agree to that based on what Intel says in their datasheets about Tcase, but you said, I quote: "specifically 100C or below might be relatively safe"

And this isn't an exact quote, but Intel says that after some period of time above Tjmax ( ~ 100c), if attempts to cool the processor down by decreasing frequency, voltage, and clock modulation fail, they shut down the processor to prevent permanent damage to the silicon. So you can imagine, say 90c, only 10c below Tjmax and the boiling point of water, isn't good for the processor.

-


----------



## fateswarm

I have a feeling Intel is playing a bit with us around the warranty rights. They give a Tcase_max of 72.72C on, apparently, a 84W TDP processor but then that max is lowered on a lower power processor. But wait a minute, the package can't be that different, so it would obviously last longer (so they play with averages when they give out 3-year warranties).

Then, something like the 4790K would have an even higher Tcase_max, but since it's package-improved, that might not be the case, but ironically, that would not mean it's less safe to go higher since it was improved!

Hm. If they give out those 3 year warranties generally, they might believe roughly in 1-2 years life on some of the highest end ones, and 4 or more on other ones. The mobiles would certainly last longer, being low volt.


----------



## lilchronic

A stock cpu has a life span of 10+ years overclocking will slightly lower that................

i run 1.4v+ 24/7 if my chip dies ill RMA and get a new one. end of story


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> I have a feeling Intel is playing a bit with us around the warranty rights. They give a Tcase_max of 72.72C on, apparently, a 84W TDP processor but then that max is lowered on a lower power processor. But wait a minute, the package can't be that different, so it would obviously last longer (so they play with averages when they give out 3-year warranties).
> 
> Then, something like the 4790K would have an even higher Tcase_max, but since it's package-improved, that might not be the case, but ironically, that would not mean it's less safe to go higher since it was improved!
> 
> Hm. If they give out those 3 year warranties generally, they might believe roughly in 1-2 years life on some of the highest end ones, and 4 or more on other ones. The mobiles would certainly last longer, being low volt.


I wish if you were going to make "factual" statements you would provide more information. What lower TDP processor has a lower Tcase? If thre TDP is less, then it follows that Tcase will be less,

Why should 4790k have a lower Tcase than the 4770k? They are not that much different and I am not sure that the delta between the case and core should be much different.

Also, a number of things have changed in the packaging between the 4770k and the 4790k. Intel hasn't updated the data sheets for that and I am sure they wouldn't for a slight change in Tcase.

-


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> I wish if you were going to make "factual" statements you would provide more information.


Stop being sarcastic and read the Datasheet volume 1 of Haswell.


----------



## devilhead

Hello guys, i'm new in haswell world, today got ASUS MAXIMUS VII HERO + 4770k, and i'm green how to overclock those thing. I have expierence with overclocking 2600k/2500k/3770k/3930k. Tryed some fast overclock with 4.4ghz 1.27v, llc 5... and got bsod after 1 min of prime







)) my ram is 2400mhz 1.65v. Any suggestions for begginig?


----------



## StoryofJob

I have a 4770K, Asus Max VI Extreme, corsair 2400mhz 32GB(CMY16GX3M2A2400C11R)

I have been able to get 4.7Ghz at 1.296v, However my ram throughout the whole way only seems to be able to read at 1333Mhz(possibly another issue)

Regarding the 4.7 @ 1.296 - is this safe to keep this voltage? or shud I drop to 4.6 which I was able to stablize @ 1.25

Thanks


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> I wish if you were going to make "factual" statements you would provide more information. What lower TDP processor has a lower Tcase? If thre TDP is less, then it follows that Tcase will be less,
> 
> Why should 4790k have a lower Tcase than the 4770k? They are not that much different and I am not sure that the delta between the case and core should be much different.
> 
> Also, a number of things have changed in the packaging between the 4770k and the 4790k. Intel hasn't updated the data sheets for that and I am sure they wouldn't for a slight change in Tcase.
> 
> -


His fear mongering is becoming ridiculous.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> His fear mongering is becoming ridiculous.


Are you referring to me?


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> Are you referring to me?


Nope.


----------



## JackNaylorPE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derp*
> 
> I agree with Angelotti completely. We try to make excuses and cut corners by overclocking and stress testing without using the new superior instruction sets.


I'll agree but for a segment of the population I think it's a "mine's bigger" thing. The odd thing, for me anyway, is I have another 10+C to play with (not delidded) but voltages "put the lid on me" before temps even became a consideration.


----------



## JackNaylorPE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angelotti*
> 
> There's hardly any point in that.., since most of those results are not indicative of (proper) haswell stability. Out of 182 submissions, only 36 (almost 20%) have tested with a (relatively) good test (prime or occt). And out of those, only 3 have tested with prime 28.x. That works out to 1.6% of the total. I bet many of those people had to re-tune their OC, but without revising their entry in this chart.
> 
> I'm not saying that the lack of a proper test (like prime 28.5x) totally invalidates those results, but it does leave allot of room for doubts, as far as true stability is concerned.


Well if it's not "proper" isn't that an "invalidation" in itself ?









I mean I used to have my tires (Porsche 930) balanced (aka stabilized) to 240 mph. One could argue "What's the point ?". Not like I ever got real close to that speed.... not saying just how close









What should a proper test do ?

1. Prove the system stable under a synthesized, totally unrealistic loading, that "once proved", the system will never see again in its entire lifetime ?

2. Prove the system stable under every task the computer will be expected to perform in its lifetime ?

3. Prove the system stable long enough to validate the OC and get one's name on a ranking list ?

So "proper" will mean different things to those 3 audiences.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Well, appears I killed my gigabyte z87-oc board. Long story short was a water leak, but that wasn't the issue. I'm not concerned though, gave me an excuse to order the board I need - asus maximus vi extreme. I've had this board before but sold it as I only had one video card at the time. Now, of course, sporting 3 290's. Looking forward to getting it in with the new case too - phanteks enthoo pro. Also ordered another 8 gb of ram lol.


Not waiting for the Z97 being released this month ? Some peeps excited that the CrossChill is copper, others hoping it doesn't have the BIOS Clock Freeze Bug . So far it's been reported on the Z97 Pro, Hero and Sabertooth.

I assume with 3 cards your going big resolution ..... How good does CF work on x4 ?


----------



## Jedson3614

I have a new problem. Is it a big deal to raise my ram voltage at rated speeds. Say its rated at 9-10-927 2t and 1.5 voltage. I am overclocking though and trying to hit the 1866 mhz rated speeds. Seems more stable at 1.55 instead of 1.5. Is this normal and have you seen this be the case on any occasions ?


----------



## JackNaylorPE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jedson3614*
> 
> I have a new problem. Is it a big deal to raise my ram voltage at rated speeds. Say its rated at 9-10-927 2t and 1.5 voltage. I am overclocking though and trying to hit the 1866 mhz rated speeds. Seems more stable at 1.55 instead of 1.5. Is this normal and have you seen this be the case on any occasions ?


XMP generally requires a higher voltage.... my 2400s are rated at 1.50v at 1600, 1.65v at 2400 .....but I need 1.7v at 46 multiplier


----------



## tp4tissue

Which PLL, SB or LC are you guys using for 100bclk.. I want to try 125 on my g3258, so do I switch from LC to SB ? or is SB always better, (i read that in another forum)


----------



## JackNaylorPE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> Hello guys, i'm new in haswell world, today got ASUS MAXIMUS VII HERO + 4770k, and i'm green how to overclock those thing. I have expierence with overclocking 2600k/2500k/3770k/3930k. Tryed some fast overclock with 4.4ghz 1.27v, llc 5... and got bsod after 1 min of prime
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )) my ram is 2400mhz 1.65v. Any suggestions for begginig?


When ya get more familiar with the terms and if you want to go into great detail, go to page 1 of this thread. If ya interested in a "Minimalists Guide to Overclocking on Asus Boards" I will PM you one.

As you go thru your OC'ing, I'd be very interested to learn of you become afflicted with the BIOS clock freeze bug. One was reported fir the new Hero (M7H) on newegg (top of 2nd page of reviews). Older thread here.

http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?33895-Hero-Time-Clock-Problem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StoryofJob*
> 
> I have a 4770K, Asus Max VI Extreme, corsair 2400mhz 32GB(CMY16GX3M2A2400C11R)
> 
> I have been able to get 4.7Ghz at 1.296v, However my ram throughout the whole way only seems to be able to read at 1333Mhz(possibly another issue)
> 
> Regarding the 4.7 @ 1.296 - is this safe to keep this voltage? or shud I drop to 4.6 which I was able to stablize @ 1.25
> 
> Thanks


Better than mine at 46 multiplier / 46 cache (1.3875). To hit 2400 I had to raise my DRAM voltage to 1.70 ..... no worries with the Mushkin RAM (Hynix Modules( been known to handle 1.94 and more)....You are going to have lil harder time with the Corsairs and 4 modules.


----------



## MrBlunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackNaylorPE*
> 
> When ya get more familiar with the terms and if you want to go into great detail, go to page 1 of this thread. If ya interested in a "Minimalists Guide to Overclocking on Asus Boards" I will PM you one.
> 
> As you go thru your OC'ing, I'd be very interested to learn of you become afflicted with the BIOS clock freeze bug. One was reported fir the new Hero (M7H) on newegg (top of 2nd page of reviews). Older thread here.
> 
> http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?33895-Hero-Time-Clock-Problem
> Better than mine at 46 multiplier / 46 cache (1.3875). To hit 2400 I had to raise my DRAM voltage to 1.70 ..... no worries with the Mushkin RAM (Hynix Modules( been known to handle 1.94 and more)....You are going to have lil harder time with the Corsairs and 4 modules.


i would love some help oc'ng with my haswell. i even have a super nice board to do it with. unfortunately i cant get passed 4.4 @1.4v. Maximus VI Extreme. however temps max out at low 70s and i'm running a good size custom water loop.


----------



## sweenytodd

That is too high to 4.4GHz man, try 1.3V, cache is 38 with 1.2Vring.


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

What happened to angelotti alternative oc thread ? Intel lobbying made it been deleted ?


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> Hello guys, i'm new in haswell world, today got ASUS MAXIMUS VII HERO + 4770k, and i'm green how to overclock those thing. I have expierence with overclocking 2600k/2500k/3770k/3930k. Tryed some fast overclock with 4.4ghz 1.27v, llc 5... and got bsod after 1 min of prime
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )) my ram is 2400mhz 1.65v. Any suggestions for begginig?


Use the method in the first post of this thread. It's very good for finding a nice, stable OC.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ConnorMcLeod*
> 
> What happened to angelotti alternative oc thread ? Intel lobbying made it been deleted ?


I dunno, lol. It's gone for some reason. I double checked with his profile, too.


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tp4tissue*
> 
> Which PLL, SB or LC are you guys using for 100bclk.. I want to try 125 on my g3258, so do I switch from LC to SB ? or is SB always better, (i read that in another forum)


----------



## error-id10t

I always use LC but then I don't play with straps or BCLK.. got no idea if it makes any real difference but been doing it since day 1 and habits die hard.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StoryofJob*
> 
> I have a 4770K, Asus Max VI Extreme, corsair 2400mhz 32GB(CMY16GX3M2A2400C11R)
> 
> I have been able to get 4.7Ghz at 1.296v, However my ram throughout the whole way only seems to be able to read at 1333Mhz(possibly another issue)
> 
> Regarding the 4.7 @ 1.296 - is this safe to keep this voltage? or shud I drop to 4.6 which I was able to stablize @ 1.25
> 
> Thanks


1.3vcore is pretty safe.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> 1.3vcore is pretty safe.


He's/She's alive!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> Hello guys, i'm new in haswell world, today got ASUS MAXIMUS VII HERO + 4770k, and i'm green how to overclock those thing. I have expierence with overclocking 2600k/2500k/3770k/3930k. Tryed some fast overclock with 4.4ghz 1.27v, llc 5... and got bsod after 1 min of prime
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )) my ram is 2400mhz 1.65v. Any suggestions for begginig?


LLC isn't for vcore. It can be for any voltage, but for Haswell it's no longer vcore, a lot of people get that mixed up

what prime version are you using? It's extremely difficult to stabilize with v28.5 blend.

Set your cache min/max to 33 with 1.15v on it, then keep your eventual input voltage at 0.6 over vcore - use level ~6(?) (a high level) of LLC, LLC is for this input voltage.

Test using x264 at first -https://mega.co.nz/#!3tAGnAqZ!QbCz2r1fG0WjM8DgGYeExngGypaHftAzPUgTSn2kAdk - with 16 threads specified on i7, if you want a harder vcore check after passing ~2-10 loops of that, you can use Prime95, version 27.9, custom, and specify min and maximum fft size of 1344-1344


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> His fear mongering is becoming ridiculous.


You are so blinded by spite that you can't even notice what it was being said. I was the one that looked like being less "safe" in temperatures in that discussion.


----------



## devilhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> LLC isn't for vcore. It can be for any voltage, but for Haswell it's no longer vcore, a lot of people get that mixed up
> 
> what prime version are you using? It's extremely difficult to stabilize with v28.5 blend.
> 
> Set your cache min/max to 33 with 1.15v on it, then keep your eventual input voltage at 0.6 over vcore - use level ~6(?) (a high level) of LLC, LLC is for this input voltage.
> 
> Test using x264 at first -https://mega.co.nz/#!3tAGnAqZ!QbCz2r1fG0WjM8DgGYeExngGypaHftAzPUgTSn2kAdk - with 16 threads specified on i7, if you want a harder vcore check after passing ~2-10 loops of that, you can use Prime95, version 27.9, custom, and specify min and maximum fft size of 1344-1344


So:
4400mhz:
Min/Max. cpu cache ratio 42/42
cpu core voltage 1.29v
cpu cache voltage 1.2v
initial cpu input voltage 1.95v
LLC level 7
Cpu current capacity 130%
Cpu power Phase control - optimized

tryed prime 95, but the tempetratures jumps high after 3 minutes of testing ~80C, but 10 minutes prime was stable, and aida64 is stable for 30 min and more max temp 65C.
so like i see, that i have pretty bad chip, or my bios settings is bad


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> So:
> 4400mhz:
> Min/Max. cpu cache ratio 42/42
> cpu core voltage 1.29v
> cpu cache voltage 1.2v
> initial cpu input voltage 1.95v
> LLC level 7
> Cpu current capacity 130%
> Cpu power Phase control - optimized
> 
> tryed prime 95, but the tempetratures jumps high after 3 minutes of testing ~80C, but 10 minutes prime was stable, and aida64 is stable for 30 min and more max temp 65C.
> so like i see, that i have pretty bad chip, or my bios settings is bad


Well, you're doing a few things wrong:

Your cache is at 42/42 instead of 33/33 while you're testing core. You can't overclock both at the same time, you have to make sure that core is stable and then you can raise cache and see if it makes CPU as a whole unstable, if you raise both then they give you the same error messages, you can't troubleshoot. Lower it to 33/33, keep the same cache voltage. It shouldn't leave 33/33 until you're at the maximum core overclock that you want to work.

You need to set -EVENTUAL- input voltage, not initial. Also, 1.95 is high to jump to immediately with 1.29vcore, just stay at say 1.9 set. 0.6 above, if (if) you need more, you can use it, but troubleshoot a lot to make sure that you dont have another issue before raising more than 0.6 above.

Using prime/adia. Adia can be ok i hear when you increase the amount of memory used, but i listed two tests. One was x264, and the other a specific fft on an old version of prime that doesn't get hot. Try those, x264 first


----------



## xCarJx

since my 4790k overclocks like a 4770k votage wise i might has well join this thread

ive been trying lots of combinations and found that like cstkl1 told me in another thread, vccin (eventual input voltage) is ok being 0.4 above vcore, i found no stability issues with it being only there, you could try that, it doesnt hurt using minimal voltage

Cyro999 i have 2 questions, does lowering uncore/vcore allows me to get to higher clocks with less vcore?? and do you have any guides for tighten ram timings?


----------



## tatmMRKIV

going to buy my 4790ks today atleast 2.. just upgraded my bios and lost my 4770k stableish clock so no turning back now

anyone know easy binning procedures for these chips?

wasn't it set v to 1.26 than multiplier to 46? and rest auto


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xCarJx*
> 
> since my 4790k overclocks like a 4770k votage wise i might has well join this thread
> 
> ive been trying lots of combinations and found that like cstkl1 told me in another thread, vccin (eventual input voltage) is ok being 0.4 above vcore, i found no stability issues with it being only there, you could try that, it doesnt hurt using minimal voltage
> 
> Cyro999 i have 2 questions, does lowering uncore/vcore allows me to get to higher clocks with less vcore?? and do you have any guides for tighten ram timings?


There's nothing wrong with having it more than 0.4 over. Nobody runs that way, i can't run my 1.265+HT oc with it only at 1.75, and i can't run my 1.395vcore OC without it at ~2.05.

Lowering uncore won't let you have higher clocks with less vcore. You HAVE to do it though, because if your uncore is unstable, it gives you the same error messages as core.. you have two choices, either lower uncore so that you can be sure it's not unstable, or overclock two things at the same time and guess randomly which one is failing.

I don't really have any references for RAM timings, if you're a basic user then don't bother, if you're advanced then find out what IC's your RAM has, ask somebody who knows better and has the same ones which way they like to clock, what to do for timings etc.


----------



## xCarJx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> There's nothing wrong with having it more than 0.4 over. Nobody runs that way, i can't run my 1.265+HT oc with it only at 1.75, and i can't run my 1.395vcore OC without it at ~2.05.
> 
> Lowering uncore won't let you have higher clocks with less vcore. You HAVE to do it though, because if your uncore is unstable, it gives you the same error messages as core.. you have two choices, either lower uncore so that you can be sure it's not unstable, or overclock two things at the same time and guess randomly which one is failing.
> 
> I don't really have any references for RAM timings, if you're a basic user then don't bother, if you're advanced then find out what IC's your RAM has, ask somebody who knows better and has the same ones which way they like to clock, what to do for timings etc.


i see.....

right now im running:

core/uncore/ram
[email protected] | [email protected] | 1866 9-10-9-27 2T 1.55v

4.6 might take me to 1.38v....so i dont think its worth it voltage and temp wise (or it is?), so i was thinking of lowering timings and be done with it

i wont be running 24/7 and doubt gaming would improve for 100mhz, overclocking was just an itch scratch since DC stock already meets the speed i was looking for


----------



## Cyro999

your 1.325vcore step is good, i personally hardly ever run at 1.395 instead of my 1.32 or 1.265 steps (100mhz at a time)


----------



## devilhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Well, you're doing a few things wrong:
> 
> Your cache is at 42/42 instead of 33/33 while you're testing core. You can't overclock both at the same time, you have to make sure that core is stable and then you can raise cache and see if it makes CPU as a whole unstable, if you raise both then they give you the same error messages, you can't troubleshoot. Lower it to 33/33, keep the same cache voltage. It shouldn't leave 33/33 until you're at the maximum core overclock that you want to work.
> 
> You need to set -EVENTUAL- input voltage, not initial. Also, 1.95 is high to jump to immediately with 1.29vcore, just stay at say 1.9 set. 0.6 above, if (if) you need more, you can use it, but troubleshoot a lot to make sure that you dont have another issue before raising more than 0.6 above.
> 
> Using prime/adia. Adia can be ok i hear when you increase the amount of memory used, but i listed two tests. One was x264, and the other a specific fft on an old version of prime that doesn't get hot. Try those, x264 first


done, so now i run 4.4ghz with 1.275v and 44/44 cache at 1.22v, so where is sweet spot for those cpu cache ratio? for 4.4 ghz?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> done, so now i run 4.4ghz with 1.275v and 44/44 cache at 1.22v, so where is sweet spot for those cpu cache ratio? for 4.4 ghz?


There's no sweet spot, gz if you can run 44 cache at [email protected]


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> done, so now i run 4.4ghz with 1.275v and 44/44 cache at 1.22v, so where is sweet spot for those cpu cache ratio? for 4.4 ghz?


There's no point running your cache at 4.4GHz if it's holding back your core overclock. Running cache at 4.4GHz may be introducing stability problems with your CPU, holding back your core overclock ability.


----------



## Cyro999

if i set 1.22v, it'd actually be like 1.25v cache V at load. I'd probably rather just fall that back by 0.1v, and add 0.05v to core for 100mhz, at a tiny bit higher temps


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> There's no point running your cache at 4.4GHz if it's holding back your core overclock. Running cache at 4.4GHz may be introducing stability problems with your CPU, holding back your core overclock ability.


you cant really say there's no point....... if he can run his cache ratio at 4.4 ghz stable with reasonable voltage that's fine. i run mine as his as it can go, just like any other overclock i have


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> you cant really say there's no point....... if he can run his cache ratio at 4.4 ghz stable with reasonable voltage that's fine. i run mine as his as it can go, just like any other overclock i have


This is kinda the same boat I am in. No matter what I try I cannot get 4.8 ghz stable. For 4.7 I am stable at 1.42, 1.9 vccin. I have gone all the way past 1.5 on vcore and still get BSOD's.... So now I am looking at getting the cache and ram increased.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> This is kinda the same boat I am in. No matter what I try I cannot get 4.8 ghz stable. For 4.7 I am stable at 1.42, 1.9 vccin. I have gone all the way past 1.5 on vcore and still get BSOD's.... So now I am looking at getting the cache and ram increased.


At 1.5vcore, have you tried ~2.2 input with near-max llc?

Not that i'd suggest going past [email protected]


----------



## fateswarm

Ah is that why he's raging against me across the domain? He runs 4.7 on 1.42v. Keep doing it and good luck with it.


----------



## lilchronic

im stable @ 4.7Ghz with 1.35v, uncore @ 4.5Ghz with 1.275v

no matter what voltage 4.8Ghz is not stable iv gone all the way too 1.5v and 2.2v VRIN....... some chips just cant do it . and if you're already @ 4.7 with 1.42v................. 4.8Ghz is definitely not attainable


----------



## koekwau5

Been pushing my i7-4770K as well.
Noticed that Prime95 v28.5 is too much asked for above 4.2Ghz. I simply cannot get it 8h+ stable. Same goes for LinX LinPack.
Tried AIDA64 Stability Test which required way less Vcore on higher clock speeds.
Also Far Cry 3 and Max Payne 3 are both stable so I think AIDA64 is doing the trick. Gaming and overclocking is all I use this rig for.
Here is a chart I've been updating while I was waiting (notice AIDA64 is currently running 4.5Ghz @ 1.2375v while typing this / making screenshots. No problems so far ghehe):


Edit: Forgot the proof. Noobeh me.
File name with all the info you need (lazy copy paste):
[4.4] [1.2125v] [3.5] [1.15v] [DDR3-1600] [1.65v] [9-9-9-24-1] 10 hour AIDA64 stable

Look @ multiplier 8 - 44. It's backing down after the test with Intel SpeedStep enabled.
Also trying that to reduce the idle temps but want to find out if the fast switching multipliers cause instability. Idle temps used to be around 20 ~ 23 but it's freaking hot here in Holland. Especially on top floor with windows even a bird can't get thrue *grabs oxygenmask*
Anyone got some info about this?


----------



## BoredErica

I think Prime 28.5 blend would push my (then) 24hr Prime 27.9 stable 4.5ghz overclock down all the way to 4.3ghz if not 4.2ghz.









I think ironically Prime 28.5 blend is hotter than Linpack indirectly because while Prime 28.5 blend is super hot but not quite as hot as max settings on Linpack, Prime 28.5 on blend is more stressful, causing me to use more voltage, which in turn means hotter temps... So in some ways Prime is as hot as Linpack.


----------



## Dyaems

I have a quick noobie question. Not sure if I worded it right since English is not my primary or secondary language.

Anyways, does lowering of room temperature (temperature due to change in weather) can affect the voltage for OCs? I mean, one can lower the voltage further if the room temp is abit colder than before? or one needs to increase the voltage higher during summer for example.

Assuming same settings/multiplier are applied.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> I have a quick noobie question. Not sure if I worded it right since English is not my primary or secondary language.
> 
> Anyways, does lowering of room temperature (temperature due to change in weather) can affect the voltage for OCs? I mean, one can lower the voltage further if the room temp is abit colder than before? or one needs to increase the voltage higher during summer for example.
> 
> Assuming same settings/multiplier are applied.


Not really.

But ambient temperature can affect CPU temperature of course. I had a friend who was hitting close to max temps at stock. Eventually I found out he was sitting in a 100F room.


----------



## xCarJx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Not really.
> But ambient temperature can affect CPU temperature of course. I had a friend who was hitting close to max temps at stock. Eventually I found out he was sitting in a 100F room.


.....was he alright??? i mean.....a CPU would shut down and thats good and all but if he shut down i dont think things would end up as nice


----------



## MrBlunt

@Darkwizzie , any chance on helping me oc this i5 4670k? I'm also using an Asus Maximus VI Extreme.. so i have plenty of options.. i cant get it past 4.4 @ *Gasp* 1.4 i know it's high. but i have a custom liq loop and during prime max is like low 70's. i cannot get passed the 44x multiplier on 4? no matter what i do. so its like 54x,52x,50x,44x on Per Core. i had my ram at 1.65v 1600 trying to get 4.5 *which i couldnt*, but its stable on auto at 1866. do you need more info? and what should i look at? i read the guide, i think some things are worded dif on asus? anyway, Help would be appreciated from anyone


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xCarJx*
> 
> .....was he alright??? i mean.....a CPU would shut down and thats good and all but if he shut down i dont think things would end up as nice


I think my friend throttled himself by decreasing physical activity to prevent overheating from sanity-migration and mental degradation. Worst case he could've shut down on the bed and fainted.

Oh lawd the punz.









He moved to a different house that is probably less hot.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrBlunt*
> 
> @Darkwizzie , any chance on helping me oc this i5 4670k? I'm also using an Asus Maximus VI Extreme.. so i have plenty of options.. i cant get it past 4.4 @ *Gasp* 1.4 i know it's high. but i have a custom liq loop and during prime max is like low 70's. i cannot get passed the 44x multiplier on 4? no matter what i do. so its like 54x,52x,50x,44x on Per Core. i had my ram at 1.65v 1600 trying to get 4.5 *which i couldnt*, but its stable on auto at 1866. do you need more info? and what should i look at? i read the guide, i think some things are worded dif on asus? anyway, Help would be appreciated from anyone


"54x,52x,50x,44x on Per Core"
I'm not sure what you're talking about with the "54x" and such. Are those temps? The x makes it look like a multiplier. What's your ring bus multiplier and voltage, and your eventual input voltage?


----------



## MrBlunt

Multipliers. I couldn't find Ring bus multiplier and voltage. let me check. *restart* lol

temps are low 70s under prime, or real bench.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrBlunt*
> 
> Multipliers. I couldn't find Ring bus multiplier and voltage. let me check. *restart* lol
> 
> temps are low 70s under prime, or real bench.


Actually in your motherboard I think it's called cache ratio.


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Not really.
> But ambient temperature can affect CPU temperature of course. I had a friend who was hitting close to max temps at stock. Eventually I found out he was sitting in a 100F room.


Okay, thanks! *continues downvolting*


----------



## MrBlunt

ok everything is on auto.. I tried the .5v+ vcore but it wouldnt boot like that. There is a Cache Ratio but its on auto. I think min and max cache ratio are the options.


----------



## MrBlunt

it's saved as a profile so i can reset everything if that helps..?


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrBlunt*
> 
> ok everything is on auto.. I tried the .5v+ vcore but it wouldnt boot like that. There is a Cache Ratio but its on auto. I think min and max cache ratio are the options.


With cache on auto it's @ x39 on our boards. You could set that manually to a lower value, I see x35 mentioned often so maybe try that. For cache volts put in 1.2v and Manual, you'll find this right below the core voltage.

Also, I always use VCCIN @ 1.9v even though there's plenty of posts saying you can run less. But personally I've found both on my 4770K and 4790K that going below 1.9v makes things harder to get stable or cause crashing with nothing else changed.


----------



## xCarJx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrBlunt*
> 
> it's saved as a profile so i can reset everything if that helps..?


F5 is loading optimized settings, if nothing works anymore press that magic button and start again from stock (all auto) (i pressed it more often that what i would like to admit)

Core Ratio = well core ratio
Core Voltage = yup core voltage

Uncore/Ring = Cache
^ Voltage = Cache Voltage

VCCIN = Eventual Input Voltage (this gave me a headache for a while)


----------



## MrBlunt

ok all that is set.. now just try the 4core ratio to the next higher? 45x? ram is at 1600, it is 1866mhz though*


----------



## Dyaems

If you can, set your RAM speed to 1333mhz/1600mhz first, as well as the Ring/Cache as mentioned above, to isolate all the other problems when OCing. You do the RAM last, after you nailed both Core and Ring/Cache.

Although you can set your preferred RAM settings first but expect yourself to get tons of BSODs with it, and might be abit harder to make the system stable, since you're not sure if the RAM is causing the BSOD, or the processor.

Also, Haswell wants to eat more voltage if you speed up the RAM in my experience.


----------



## MrBlunt

ok cool im at 1.35v now. Could it mean anything that almost 100% of the time it bsod after windows logo sequence..? right before it starts windows it bsod.. it never bsod's during the windows loadup sequence, just as desktop is about to appear. everything is set.


----------



## Dyaems

What is the BSOD code, 0x124? You may want to post the current settings you have there.


----------



## MrBlunt

yup 0124


----------



## xCarJx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrBlunt*
> 
> ok all that is set.. now just try the 4core ratio to the next higher? 45x? ram is at 1600, it is 1866mhz though*


well in my case i started with ram at xmp profile with higher ram voltage (1866 9-10-9-27 1.55v), since i knew my next multiplier was already high vcore needed

i will try lower ram speed and higher core but if i still need lots of vcore for a stable 46 ill just sit at 45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> If you can, set your RAM speed to 1333mhz/1600mhz first, as well as the Ring/Cache as mentioned above, to isolate all the other problems when OCing. You do the RAM last, after you nailed both Core and Ring/Cache.
> 
> Although you can set your preferred RAM settings first but expect yourself to get tons of BSODs with it, and might be abit harder to make the system stable, since you're not sure if the RAM is causing the BSOD, or the processor.
> 
> *Also, Haswell wants to eat more voltage if you speed up the RAM in my experience*.


this
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrBlunt*
> 
> ok cool im at 1.35v now. Could it mean anything that almost 100% of the time it bsod after windows logo sequence..? right before it starts windows it bsod.. it never bsod's during the windows loadup sequence, just as desktop is about to appear. everything is set.


try to have VCCIN 0.4~0.6 v above vcore so set

use this settings they helped me a lot, OC wise no just stability and somehow lowered my temps a bit:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> reduce ure vccin and keep it at 0.4vmore. since this is asus
> whats ure vid when u first install ure cpu. u can see it at ure bios for 4ghz.
> 
> do this for hero as a start
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Ai Clock Tuner
> CPU Strap 100
> PLL Selection LC PLL
> Filter PLL low bclk mode
> CPu Core Ratio Sync All cores
> CPU 44
> Cache min/Max 41
> Internal PLL Voltage disabled
> Manual mode for CPU+Cache
> Both set at 1.25v.
> Digital = +0.100
> Initial VCCIN 1.7v (remember to keep this 0.4v more than vcore)
> Eventual 1.65v ( remember keep this 0.4v more than vcore)
> Disable SVID
> Disable CPU Spectrum
> 
> In Digi menu
> Loadline - put it to the highest level.
> Phase Control for cpu and Dram Extreme.
> 
> Tweaker Paradise
> Initial/Reset/Eventual PLL voltage.. All three to 1v
> 
> CPU Power Management
> VR fault Management - Disabled.
> 
> Advance - Cpu config
> Intel Adaptive Thermal Management - Disabled.
> 
> 
> Keep increasing the cpu/cache by one until u fail.
> 
> Cinebench etc has a voltage tolerance level of - 0.075v of actual stable voltage.


you might want to tweak them for the extreme maybe, not sure if mobos would need more specialized settings


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> If you can, set your RAM speed to 1333mhz/1600mhz first,


Only as an opposing view ... you want your RAM at the end of the day running at XMP, that's a given. Now, if you set your OC and it's running fine, then enable XMP and it fails, what do you do?

I have not seen any evidence that raising agent or the other 2 voltage values (bugger it if I remember what they are right now) helps. Secondly, if you subscribe to Prime etc then running your RAM at a lower value will run your system cooler which sounds great, but in reality that's not what's going to happen as soon as you do that one click in the BIOS. There's a huge difference between 1600 vs. 2133 as an example with no change in volts.

I did my 4790K in a very simple way yesterday:

1) checked it @ stock everything under load to see what it looked like.
2) enabled XMP, changed my BIOS values to what I want (1.25v / 1.2v) for core / cache and 1.9v for VCCIN and LLC @ 7 so it says on what I set in BIOS, manual all and C3 only.
3) changed multi to 45 and kept going until it was unstable (for me that was 48).

Once I knew 47 was good with the above, I tried lowering the volts. I tried 1.23v which failed so I stayed with 1.25v which keeps passing the few prime runs I've done and other necessary tests/games.

If you want to be 90min Prime stable, then the above would take less than 2hours to do and you're done.


----------



## Dyaems

I reckon you do not agree with the OP's (darkwizzie's) method as well? If your method works for you, then thats great


----------



## MrBlunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Only as an opposing view ... you want your RAM at the end of the day running at XMP, that's a given. Now, if you set your OC and it's running fine, then enable XMP and it fails, what do you do?
> 
> I have not seen any evidence that raising agent or the other 2 voltage values (bugger it if I remember what they are right now) helps. Secondly, if you subscribe to Prime etc then running your RAM at a lower value will run your system cooler which sounds great, but in reality that's not what's going to happen as soon as you do that one click in the BIOS. There's a huge difference between 1600 vs. 2133 as an example with no change in volts.
> 
> I did my 4790K in a very simple way yesterday:
> 
> 1) checked it @ stock everything under load to see what it looked like.
> 2) enabled XMP, changed my BIOS values to what I want (1.25v / 1.2v) for core / cache and 1.9v for VCCIN and LLC @ 7 so it says on what I set in BIOS, manual all and C3 only.
> 3) changed multi to 45 and kept going until it was unstable (for me that was 48).
> 
> Once I knew 47 was good with the above, I tried lowering the volts. I tried 1.23v which failed so I stayed with 1.25v which keeps passing the few prime runs I've done and other necessary tests/games.
> 
> If you want to be 90min Prime stable, then the above would take less than 2hours to do and you're done.


thats how i got to 4.4ghz stable @1.4v w 1866mhz so far i've gotten it down to 1.36v

I have a Huge Rad, nice waterblock, and Extreme mobo.. i really dont want to settle for 4.4ghz.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> I reckon you do not agree with the OP's (darkwizzie's) method as well? If your method works for you, then thats great


Either way is fine. Neither approach is terrible.

In the start of the thread there were people running GPU and extensive ram overclocks asking me why basic overclocks failed. It was a response to all of those problems.


----------



## Dyaems

You can try delidding if you're stucked at 4.4ghz after you have done everything


----------



## fateswarm

He's right. If you are going to run XMP anyway, there is no point not setting it first, the alternative advice applies, but when you don't know the end-speed of RAM.

PS. abysmal speeds of ram help in "suicide" validations so you will also hear it a lot, for that reason too.


----------



## xCarJx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> If you can, set your RAM speed to 1333mhz/1600mhz first, as well as the Ring/Cache as mentioned above, to isolate all the other problems when OCing. You do the RAM last, after you nailed both Core and Ring/Cache.
> 
> Although you can set your preferred RAM settings first but expect yourself to get tons of BSODs with it, and might be abit harder to make the system stable, since you're not sure if the RAM is causing the BSOD, or the processor.
> 
> Also, Haswell wants to eat more voltage if you speed up the RAM in my experience.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Only as an opposing view ... you want your RAM at the end of the day running at XMP, that's a given. Now, if you set your OC and it's running fine, then enable XMP and it fails, what do you do?
> 
> I have not seen any evidence that raising agent or the other 2 voltage values (bugger it if I remember what they are right now) helps. Secondly, if you subscribe to Prime etc then running your RAM at a lower value will run your system cooler which sounds great, but in reality that's not what's going to happen as soon as you do that one click in the BIOS. *There's a huge difference between 1600 vs. 2133 as an example with no change in volts.*
> 
> I did my 4790K in a very simple way yesterday:
> 
> 1) checked it @ stock everything under load to see what it looked like.
> 2) enabled XMP, changed my BIOS values to what I want (1.25v / 1.2v) for core / cache and 1.9v for VCCIN and LLC @ 7 so it says on what I set in BIOS, manual all and C3 only.
> 3) changed multi to 45 and kept going until it was unstable (for me that was 48).
> 
> Once I knew 47 was good with the above, I tried lowering the volts. I tried 1.23v which failed so I stayed with 1.25v which keeps passing the few prime runs I've done and other necessary tests/games.
> 
> If you want to be 90min Prime stable, then the above would take less than 2hours to do and you're done.


hmm yea dont completely take my word im actually new to this (no seriously this is not sarcasm at all), ill try following your advice when trying for 4.6

its just that i found harder to find stability after getting core stability and then increasing ram to XMP, then i tried the other way around, i more or less knew my core stability votage at my desired multiplier, set the settings for XMP ram and above needed vcore and went down looking for the lowest vcore needed which was (for me) easier

as for the agent voltage i saw it mentioned a couple of times and if im not mistaken it did help me a bit since auto settings plus xmp was not stable at all even if the voltages were the same as previous manual tests...might be placebo but since i doubt ill get a good 4.6 (will need at least 1.4 i think) ill try better ram timings so settings for that are already (kinda) set (i think)

i just need to try stuff, one at a time of curse, to see what i can get out of the hardware, of course after stability im going to lower voltages as much as i can to reduce heat but its good to have a starting stable point imo and as a first time overclocker that was really hard to find

and cand you elaborate bolded text? i kinda didnt get that and seems interesting


----------



## BoredErica

But that's assuming you think XMP is a must. Typically an extra 100mhz on the processor is going to outweigh whatever extra benefit you get from a small ram bump from whatever you could achieve with +100mhz CPU frequency vs XMP.

Apart from the Prime point, the thing that could be said is that higher ram speed isn't that likely to cause problems with your CPU overclocking trials so lowering it to stock or even under stock is not *that* useful. So that, typically either way you are able to achieve XMP.

Soooooooooooooooooooooooooooo anyways,

I think it's not a big deal either way.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> I reckon you do not agree with the OP's (darkwizzie's) method as well? If your method works for you, then thats great


I don't disagree with it, that's just my opinion which is quick and dirty and does the job. The recommended method here is great for people who have never touched a haswell (hell, after all this time I still get confused with vrin and vring but thank god ASUS doesn't use those terms so I don't have to know them lol).


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> I don't disagree with it, that's just my opinion which is quick and dirty and does the job. The recommended method here is great for people who have never touched a haswell (hell, after all this time I still get confused with vrin and vring but thank god ASUS doesn't use those terms so I don't have to know them lol).


Frankly for my own overclocks I do things a little less by the book too. As Error said... if you're telling a person who's never touched Haswell or overclocked at all and you're throwing in all these voltages and frequencies and tests at them and then telling them to do quick and dirty, that might be overwhelming.

If I run into trouble from doing stupid crap with my overclocking I can probably figure out what's wrong and I don't mind.


----------



## fateswarm

It doesn't depend on the experience with haswell. It depends on the person's experience with managing data and methods. I'd never seen a haswell before and I found it very easy.

By the way, VRIN and VIN is also the same thing in literature.

More accurately, VCCIN? Intel has it also confused in lit.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> It doesn't depend on the experience with haswell. It depends on the person's experience with managing data and methods. I've never seen a haswell before and I found it very easy.
> 
> By the way, VRIN and VIN is also the same thing in literature.
> 
> More accurately, VCCIN? Intel has it also confused in lit.


Might as well just say it depends on how quickly a guy can figure out the answer, lol.

They should just stick to having one name for something...


----------



## MrBlunt

so as i write this post im at 4.5














unfortunately as soon as i start the stress test it bsod =*( LoL.. but hey we got this far guys!!
i have memory at 1333 @1.65 eventual voltage is rather high at 2.1v but it gets into windows now.

does this happen to anyone else? lol after doing messing with bios.. i go to press f10 to enter this post... lol thats how i know i've been at it too long.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrBlunt*
> 
> so as i write this post im at 4.5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unfortunately as soon as i start the stress test it bsod =*( LoL.. but hey we got this far guys!!
> i have memory at 1333 @1.65 eventual voltage is rather high at 2.1v but it gets into windows now.
> 
> does this happen to anyone else? lol after doing messing with bios.. i go to press f10 to enter this post... lol thats how i know i've been at it too long.


Did what happen to anyone else? I've bsoded immediately starting a stress test before, yeah. There's a long way from able to boot to actually stable over time unfortunately.


----------



## MrBlunt

froze twice.. back to 4.4.. @ 1.35v i have RealBench running. so i guess im stuck at 4.4 huh?


----------



## MrBlunt

when clicking submit on the thread.. reaching for the f10 key as to save my message and post.. lol


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrBlunt*
> 
> froze twice.. back to 4.4.. @ 1.35v i have RealBench running. so i guess im stuck at 4.4 huh?


If you have to go to 2.1v for input voltage, your Vcore is probably up 1.35+ (minimum) or 1.4+. By then stability is possible but hard to come by. I myself went to 4.6ghz, that final 100mhz took me from 1.35v to 1.42v but input voltage skyrocketed to 2.15v and after a year of 24/7 use it has begun to tumble... 100mhz decrease in max OC due to degradation. Granted when I said 24/7 use I actually kindda mean 24/7 use, not just "I game a lot", but constant CPU use around the clock.

But if you want to go from immediate crash to stable, that's... a long road ahead of you. If you tried Prime and got immediate crash you might have an easier time, but if you immediate crash on x264 good game! But I mean, immediate crash? Even on Prime 28.5 that's quite unstable.


----------



## xCarJx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> But that's assuming you think XMP is a must. Typically an extra 100mhz on the processor is going to outweigh whatever extra benefit you get from a small ram bump from whatever you could achieve with +100mhz CPU frequency vs XMP.
> 
> Apart from the Prime point, the thing that could be said is that higher ram speed isn't that likely to cause problems with your CPU overclocking trials so lowering it to stock or even under stock is not *that* useful. So that, typically either way you are able to achieve XMP.
> 
> Soooooooooooooooooooooooooooo anyways,
> I think it's not a big deal either way.


ah yes true, sorry i was mostly talking my case, 1.4 vcore is too much for me so i wont go that far, cache is at 42 just because it didnt give me problems, so whats left is ram

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> I don't disagree with it, that's just my opinion which is quick and dirty and does the job. The recommended method here is great for people who have never touched a haswell (hell, after all this time I still get confused with vrin and vring but thank god ASUS doesn't use those terms so I don't have to know them lol).


i do thank asus for that too....after you figure out whats what its easier to deal with most of the stuff
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrBlunt*
> 
> froze twice.. back to 4.4.. @ 1.35v i have RealBench running. so i guess im stuck at 4.4 huh?


in my (short, really short) experience if you hit a wall, start over again from 0, dont be discouraged, and if you hit the wall some more times its to resign and go to the last stable settings.....until you want to try again....been in that cycle for 4 days xD!


----------



## Azuredragon1

Got my 4670k running at 4.2 with 1.2 vcore.


----------



## sweenytodd

Username: sweenytodd
CPU Model: 4670K
Core Multiplier: 46 * 100 MHz
CPU VID: 1.35V
Vcore: 1.36V
Uncore Multiplier: 35
Uncore Voltage: 1.15V
Input Voltage: 1.95V
Cooling Solution: Phanteks PH-TC14PE, delidded
Stability Test: x264 v2: 52 loops for 10.5 hours
Batch Number: 3328B919 / Made in Costa Rica
Ram Speed: 2400MHz / 10-12-12-31-2N
Ram Voltage: 1.69V
LLC Setting: Level 8 / Extreme
Motherboard: Asus Maximus VI Hero




In the 20th loop, x264 has "stopped working" error. I did wasted 3.5 hours before x264 starts stressing again on the 21st loop. What would be the cause of this error?


----------



## Austel

I noticed on the screenshots from the previous post that x.264 fps ranged from 2.75-2.94fps and close to 36000kb/s. Last night I started stress testing with X.264 (new version) listed on 1st page and my fps was 14.8 - 15ps with 8000 kb/s. What causes such a huge difference?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Austel*
> 
> I noticed on the screenshots from the previous post that x.264 fps ranged from 2.75-2.94fps and close to 36000kb/s. Last night I started stress testing with X.264 (new version) listed on 1st page and my fps was 14.8 - 15ps with 8000 kb/s. What causes such a huge difference?


You got 14-15 fps with the custom x264 with loop script or just the normal one?

Quote:


> Angelotti made a nice post with his tweaked and optimized version of x264. It is a little more stressful than standard x264 and has a few small improvements over the original x264. (This version has the Loop.exe built into the application itself; no fiddling with different exes.) This is the recommended version of x264 to use by default.
> 
> https://mega.co.nz/#!3tAGnAqZ!QbCz2r1fG0WjM8DgGYeExngGypaHftAzPUgTSn2kAdk
> 
> For those who want the original x264 for some reason, below is a link. It also includes an early version of the loop functionality.
> http://www.2shared.com/file/yNZzmwrI/x264_Stability_Test.html


----------



## Austel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> You got 14-15 fps with the custom x264 with loop script or just the normal one?


It's been a while since I downloaded it but I'm pretty sure it was the recommended version to use by default. I've selected the stress test shortcut and specified the number of loops. I'll confirm when I go home later today. Thanks.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Austel*
> 
> It's been a while since I downloaded it but I'm pretty sure it was the recommended version to use by default. I've selected the stress test shortcut and specified the number of loops. I'll confirm when I go home later today. Thanks.


I had the wrong link a while back so it's possible you got the wrong thing. The final custom x264 has four exes, readme.txt, and a folder called test in the package.

Depending on the settings it's possible for your fps to change dramatically. As usual it only makes sense to compare speed only when we're comparing the same benchmark at the same version.


----------



## BoredErica

Moved my ram OC from 2133 to 2200 10-11-9 and it's stable so far. This was not possible in the past with old bios.


----------



## StoryofJob

Just wanted to say Thanks Darkwizzie for the tutorial.

Never OC before or done much BIOS work in the past, and with 2-3 hours total time from reading ur post to applying settings I went from 3.5 Ghz stock to 4.6Ghz OC stable.(I think stable)


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StoryofJob*
> 
> Just wanted to say Thanks Darkwizzie for the tutorial.
> 
> Never OC before or done much BIOS work in the past, and with 2-3 hours total time from reading ur post to applying settings I went from 3.5 Ghz stock to 4.6Ghz OC stable.(I think stable)


Thanks, grats on the good OC!

Tell us what happens when you're sure it's stable.


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

What would be the stress test to run without AVX / AVX2 / FMA3 instructions ?

I know it has already been asked, but my feeling is that there is no need to stress those instruction with static vcore when those instructions will only be used a little in every day usage.
For example, with static voltage, had to set vid 1.336V in order to pass x264 tests (1.228 vid for p95 27.9 1344), and seems that if i set voltage to adaptive, i can run x264 with vid 1.264, and that vid is set to ~1.336 rarely and on 1 or 2 cores only.

Would you recommand prime 26.6 or another test ?

Another feeling i have, is there a way to know which instruction a new software you install gonna use ?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ConnorMcLeod*
> 
> What would be the stress test to run without AVX / AVX2 / FMA3 instructions ?
> 
> I know it has already been asked, but my feeling is that there is no need to stress those instruction with static vcore when those instructions will only be used a little in every day usage.
> For example, with static voltage, had to set vid 1.336V in order to pass x264 tests (1.228 vid for p95 27.9 1344), and seems that if i set voltage to adaptive, i can run x264 with vid 1.264, and that vid is set to ~1.336 rarely and on 1 or 2 cores only.
> 
> Would you recommand prime 26.6 or another test ?
> 
> Another feeling i have, is there a way to know which instruction a new software you install gonna use ?


Why? x264 custom test is already relatively easy compared to even 27.9 Prime. You could do chess or folding as an alternative to x264. Neither of which uses those instruction sets I think.


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

x264 requires for me, more than p95 27.9 (1344-1344), +0.008 vid, +0.016 vccin.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ConnorMcLeod*
> 
> x264 requires for me, more than p95 27.9 (1344-1344), +0.008 vid, +0.016 vccin.


That's very strange. Is Prime 27.9 blend requiring more or less voltage than 1344 for you?


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

I have absolutely no idea









When i had stressed for 4.4GHz, 27.9 1344 stable settings had been stable with x264 (previous version).
With v2 8 threads, i have only tested 4.5GHz with results i wrote on last post, used x264 as final test since it required more than p95 1344 (which setting seems to be a good setting for vcore testing).


----------



## BoredErica

So all in all in this thread....

We have Prime pass but gaming fails...

Gaming fails but Prime pass...

x264 pass but game fails...

x264 pass but prime fails...

and now Prime pass but x264 fails.


----------



## Dyaems

Prime passing but x264 failing is really odd


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ConnorMcLeod*
> 
> What would be the stress test to run without AVX / AVX2 / FMA3 instructions ?
> 
> I know it has already been asked, but my feeling is that there is no need to stress those instruction with static vcore when those instructions will only be used a little in every day usage.
> For example, with static voltage, had to set vid 1.336V in order to pass x264 tests (1.228 vid for p95 27.9 1344), and seems that if i set voltage to adaptive, i can run x264 with vid 1.264, and that vid is set to ~1.336 rarely and on 1 or 2 cores only.
> 
> Would you recommand prime 26.6 or another test ?


Just use the latest Prime95 and use the commands to disable FMA3 and AVX if you so wish. In the undoco.txt file, zero obviously disables. Put that command into the local.txt file. This way you get rid of all bugs that have been fixed while giving you an option to test without FMA3 or AVX (FMA obviously won't work if you disable AVX).

CpuSupportsAVX=0 or 1
CpuSupportsFMA3=0 or 1


----------



## Vixo1990

What the hell...

As of today I BSOD 2 times in less than one hour of BF4...

Like 4 weeks ago I finished my overclock; 4.5 GHz with 1.273v. I pass 14-16 hours in x264 (never crashed in x264 test) and Rog Realbench 8 hours stresstest + 3 hours heavy multitasking benchmark.

Never crashed in BF4 above 1.260 vcore.

....then today after the 2 BSODS I tried running the heavy multitasking benchmark (I find that one fastest for finding instabilities) and I crash in less than 10 minutes.

Upped vcore to 1.295v and BSOD after ~1 hour.

So my CPU has degraded itself in less than 1 month, that much? Holy crap. Im dissapointed as hell.

Sure, I've been playing a lot the last month but I havent run anything else heavy CPU demanding. Also my temps has been really fine,,, 63-70c during gaming.

What should I do?

Im thinking reset CMOS and reinstall windows? Might help?

First im gonna see what new volt I need to stabilize 4.5 GHz.

The only thing Ive done in windows the last days is reinstall NET Framework 4.5.1. Nothing else.

I havent touched anything inside the computer.


----------



## NoobOCerz

HI guyz..
I just want to know how to change the C States?Im afraid if i tweak it wrong my pc will crash and become unusable..


----------



## Erza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoobOCerz*
> 
> HI guyz..
> I just want to know how to change the C States?Im afraid if i tweak it wrong my pc will crash and become unusable..


Assuming you are talking about the board in your signature...I found this for you:

http://rog.asus.com/253612013/labels/rog-exclusive/maximus-vi-power-saving-power-tuning-guide/

Skip to "CPU Power Management Configuration". Or just look at this image.

I'm pretty sure altering the C state won't damage your computer any. I do it all the time.







maybe one of the veterans here can clear that up though.


----------



## BoredErica

You can't really brick your setup by using a bad Cstate man. It's a safe setting.


----------



## Vixo1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vixo1990*
> 
> What the hell...
> 
> As of today I BSOD 2 times in less than one hour of BF4...
> 
> Like 4 weeks ago I finished my overclock; 4.5 GHz with 1.273v. I pass 14-16 hours in x264 (never crashed in x264 test) and Rog Realbench 8 hours stresstest + 3 hours heavy multitasking benchmark.
> 
> Never crashed in BF4 above 1.260 vcore.
> 
> ....then today after the 2 BSODS I tried running the heavy multitasking benchmark (I find that one fastest for finding instabilities) and I crash in less than 10 minutes.
> 
> Upped vcore to 1.295v and BSOD after ~1 hour.
> 
> So my CPU has degraded itself in less than 1 month, that much? Holy crap. Im dissapointed as hell.
> 
> Sure, I've been playing a lot the last month but I havent run anything else heavy CPU demanding. Also my temps has been really fine,,, 63-70c during gaming.
> 
> What should I do?
> 
> Im thinking reset CMOS and reinstall windows? Might help?
> 
> First im gonna see what new volt I need to stabilize 4.5 GHz.
> 
> The only thing Ive done in windows the last days is reinstall NET Framework 4.5.1. Nothing else.
> 
> I havent touched anything inside the computer.


I made a thread on another forum. They said it might be overheat-related. Can this be the cause?

I mean some component in the CPU/motherboard, overheats and makes my core clock unstable> core crashes and I get error 101? I thought the computer would just die or reboot if overheating.

My "CPU package" and all cores are around 68-75c while gaming (when the crash occurred)

Its bigger chance for a non-stable core clock OC, to crash, if its like 75-80c, instead of 55-60c? Does it work like that?

My graphics card works like this; the overclock becomes unstable and crashes if I reach 75-80c,,,if I keep temps under 70c it has never crashed.

My ambient temps are really hot the past days; 28-29c celcius in apartment.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vixo1990*
> 
> What the hell...
> 
> As of today I BSOD 2 times in less than one hour of BF4...
> 
> Like 4 weeks ago I finished my overclock; 4.5 GHz with 1.273v. I pass 14-16 hours in x264 (never crashed in x264 test) and Rog Realbench 8 hours stresstest + 3 hours heavy multitasking benchmark.
> 
> Never crashed in BF4 above 1.260 vcore.
> 
> ....then today after the 2 BSODS I tried running the heavy multitasking benchmark (I find that one fastest for finding instabilities) and I crash in less than 10 minutes.
> 
> Upped vcore to 1.295v and BSOD after ~1 hour.
> 
> So my CPU has degraded itself in less than 1 month, that much? Holy crap. Im dissapointed as hell.
> 
> Sure, I've been playing a lot the last month but I havent run anything else heavy CPU demanding. Also my temps has been really fine,,, 63-70c during gaming.
> 
> What should I do?
> 
> Im thinking reset CMOS and reinstall windows? Might help?
> 
> First im gonna see what new volt I need to stabilize 4.5 GHz.
> 
> The only thing Ive done in windows the last days is reinstall NET Framework 4.5.1. Nothing else.
> 
> I havent touched anything inside the computer.


Well, you're not even stating the type of crash - were they all 124 bluescreens? What are you doing with input voltage?


----------



## Vixo1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Well, you're not even stating the type of crash - were they all 124 bluescreens? What are you doing with input voltage?


Sorry I wrote in a hurry.

All crashes were 101!

I think it can be overheat related. Since I cant get x46 somewhat stable in all ranges from 1.300v-1.420v,,,1.3v is same stability as 1.420v, seeing no increase. Yes, tried tweaking other stuff (vccin etc)

I'm gonna try run the benchmark tonight when its cooler ambient temp and see if its any difference.

If its heat-related problem; It might be worth checking up other cooling solution? (Hyper 212 evo atm) Then I can get lower tems and maybe can get 4.6 GHz stable? (4.5 GHz is "stable" around 1.260-1.275)

Example what I mean to clarify;

Lets say 4.5 GHz is ALMOST stable (95-99%, crashes in games like once per week) with 1.250v,,,will it be bigger chance of crash,,with 75-80c temps than if temps are around 55-60?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vixo1990*
> 
> Sorry I wrote in a hurry.
> 
> All crashes were 101!
> 
> I think it can be overheat related. Since I cant get x46 somewhat stable in all ranges from 1.300v-1.420v,,,1.3v is same stability as 1.420v, seeing no increase. Yes, tried tweaking other stuff (vccin etc)
> 
> I'm gonna try run the benchmark tonight when its cooler ambient temp and see if its any difference.
> 
> If its heat-related problem; It might be worth checking up other cooling solution? (Hyper 212 evo atm) Then I can get lower tems and maybe can get 4.6 GHz stable? (4.5 GHz is "stable" around 1.260-1.275)
> 
> Example what I mean to clarify;
> 
> Lets say 4.5 GHz is ALMOST stable (95-99%, crashes in games like once per week) with 1.250v,,,will it be bigger chance of crash,,with 75-80c temps than if temps are around 55-60?


Maybe bigger chance to crash, i dunno.

So you have uncore/cache @33x with 1.15v, and at 1.275vcore, you have about 1.9v on input voltage with max LLC set?

If not, do that. Too much vcore can negatively affect stability, you only want as much as you need for core to be stable.

x264 will crash me if input V is too low


----------



## StoryofJob

Hi guys.

What I thought was a stable first time OC, was not.

I am at 1.25674V 4.6Ghz OC.

When I first set this setting and began to use, I was able to encode 20 HD files with no crash, so I restarted PC with the same settings and continue encoding, this time I can only encode 10 until crash, I restarted again and now its at 4-5 then crash...

When I encode I leave the pc, so I am not sure what the crash message says, but I am assuming its just a BSOD.

What do you advise me to do here?

My max temps are showing 65-68 on most cores, core 4 shows mostly 55-60

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Dyaems

if you think the computer is causing a BSOD while testing, you may want to download and install BlueScreenViewer.


----------



## sweenytodd

Okay Wizzie, it's my final 4.6ghz setup.

Username: sweenytodd
CPU Model: 4670K
Core Multiplier: 46 * 100 MHz
CPU VID: 1.35V
Vcore: 1.36V
Uncore Multiplier: 43
Uncore Voltage: 1.315V
Input Voltage: 1.95V
Cooling Solution: Phanteks PH-TC14PE, delidded
Stability Test: x264 v2: 71 loops for 14 hours
Batch Number: 3328B919 / Made in Costa Rica
Ram Speed: 2400MHz / 10-12-12-31-2N
Ram Voltage: 1.69V
LLC Setting: Level 8 / Extreme
Motherboard: Asus Maximus VI Hero


----------



## BoredErica

I'll probably update both of you guys later today.


----------



## Dyaems

A random question for those 4.4ghz and above users:

What wattage are you getting with your processors? An estimate will do.


----------



## Austel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sweenytodd*
> 
> Okay Wizzie, it's my final 4.6ghz setup.


Your CPU runs so cool. At the moment I've been running the X.264 stress test for around 60 loops and temps ranged from 75-80 degrees. The OC for my I7-4770k is 44 multi, 40 uncore, 1.3 vid, 1.2 uncore volt. I'm running a H100i with Noctua NF-F12. On my FX8350 rig I was running NH-D14 for a while then tried tried to H100i with same fans and temps dropped by 10C. If I was runnin a NH-D14 on this haswell my temps would be even worst. Also I've delided the chip as well!


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> A random question for those 4.4ghz and above users:
> 
> What wattage are you getting with your processors? An estimate will do.


150

wattage is almost entirely dependent on voltage (1.3vcore will give you like twice as much power/heat as 1.0vcore) and not really on frequency


----------



## sweenytodd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I'll probably update both of you guys later today.


Thanks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Austel*
> 
> Your CPU runs so cool. At the moment I've been running the X.264 stress test for around 60 loops and temps ranged from 75-80 degrees. The OC for my I7-4770k is 44 multi, 40 uncore, 1.3 vid, 1.2 uncore volt. I'm running a H100i with Noctua NF-F12. On my FX8350 rig I was running NH-D14 for a while then tried tried to H100i with same fans and temps dropped by 10C. If I was runnin a NH-D14 on this haswell my temps would be even worst. Also I've delided the chip as well!


That's because of HT, it adds at max of 10C for i5 over i7.


----------



## error-id10t

Does anyone have a contact for Intel regarding the Tuning Plan?

There is never anyone "live" for a chat and my emails go ignored, got no idea how I'm meant to get this RMA # if I can't even contact them..


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Does anyone have a contact for Intel regarding the Tuning Plan?
> 
> There is never anyone "live" for a chat and my emails go ignored, got no idea how I'm meant to get this RMA # if I can't even contact them..


you have to open the chat during open business hours. I have spoke with them through both email and chat.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> 150
> 
> wattage is almost entirely dependent on voltage (1.3vcore will give you like twice as much power/heat as 1.0vcore) and not really on frequency


Power depends quadratically on voltage and linearly on frequency. I think you don't usually detect the frequency dependence because you always have to increase the voltage with frequency.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CPU_power_dissipation

Now I am not sure which dominates. The sc contribution depends on voltage and not temp, and the leakage on frequency.

I think I remember Idontcare over at Anadtech attempted to fit this formula from measurements.

EDIT: Here you go:

http://forums.anandtech.com/showthread.php?t=2281195

-


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> 150
> 
> wattage is almost entirely dependent on voltage (1.3vcore will give you like twice as much power/heat as 1.0vcore) and not really on frequency


Thanks and I agree, although I mentioned frequency because I doubt anyone will run 1.3v on a 4.2ghz clock


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> Thanks and I agree, although I mentioned frequency because I doubt anyone will run 1.3v on a 4.2ghz clock


Few unlucky people did. I ran 1.25v @ 4.2ghz for my stress test temperature test, where my cool chip proceeded to overheat in Linpack.


----------



## sweenytodd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sweenytodd*
> 
> Okay Wizzie, it's my final 4.6ghz setup.
> 
> Username: sweenytodd
> CPU Model: 4670K
> Core Multiplier: 46 * 100 MHz
> CPU VID: 1.35V
> Vcore: 1.36V
> Uncore Multiplier: 43
> Uncore Voltage: 1.315V
> Input Voltage: 1.95V
> Cooling Solution: Phanteks PH-TC14PE, delidded
> Stability Test: x264 v2: 71 loops for 14 hours
> Batch Number: 3328B919 / Made in Costa Rica
> Ram Speed: 2400MHz / 10-12-12-31-2N
> Ram Voltage: 1.69V
> LLC Setting: Level 8 / Extreme
> Motherboard: Asus Maximus VI Hero
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Got a BSOD 0x124 while playing BF4 for 90mins :\ Increasing my vcore to 0.01


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sweenytodd*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> Got a BSOD 0x124 while playing BF4 for 90mins :\ Increasing my vcore to 0.01


Oh man, pass x264 and fail BF4?







Lemme know how it goes man.


----------



## BoredErica

Do you guys think 1.7v for ram is safe?


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Do you guys think 1.7v for ram is safe?


_Personally_, that would be my limit. I think 1.6 / 1.65v is the safe voltage for RAM except for low-voltage RAMs.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> Personally, that would be my limit. I think 1.6 / 1.65v is the safe voltage for RAM except for low-voltage RAMs.


While I can somewhat justify driving my CPU to degradation for the CPU boost, I can't say the same for ram (or hurting the CPU in the process) because I don't think my workloads rely on fast ram that much. I'm trying to figure out if chess uses sequential or random access reads.

I've managed to stick 2200 10-11-9-25 on 1866 ram so that's good. Experimenting with 1.7v and seeing what I can achieve with that which I could not before. Probably will be doing this mostly for curiosity, not as a long term setting.


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> While I can somewhat justify driving my CPU to degradation for the CPU boost, I can't say the same for ram (or hurting the CPU in the process) because I don't think my workloads rely on fast ram that much. I'm trying to figure out if chess uses sequential or random access reads.
> 
> I've managed to stick 2200 10-11-9-25 on 1866 ram so that's good. Experimenting with 1.7v and seeing what I can achieve with that which I could not before. Probably will be doing this mostly for curiosity, not as a long term setting.


I think what you're going to do is OK, since you're not going to run it at that voltage permanently. Maybe stop with the "experiment" if the RAM fails to boot at 1.7v


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> I think what you're going to do is OK, since you're not going to run it at that voltage permanently. Maybe stop with the "experiment" if the RAM fails to boot at 1.7v


I'm on 1.7v right now, as it lets me push onto 2400. I'm running 2400 12-12-12-28 right now to test the bandwith vs latency. It's a wash between those two compared to my old settings. I'm surprised 2400 did so well with those timings.


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I'm on 1.7v right now, as it lets me push onto 2400. I'm running 2400 12-12-12-28 right now to test the bandwith vs latency. It's a wash between those two compared to my old settings. I'm surprised 2400 did so well with those timings.


I think CL12 (12-12-12) is the "usual" timing for a 2400mhz RAM? Very good job from your 1866mhz Sniper though!


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> I think CL12 (12-12-12) is the "usual" timing for a 2400mhz RAM? Very good job from your 1866mhz Sniper though!


Meh. 
I'm sticking with 2200 10-11-9-25. It's got lower sequential but lower latency and does so at 1.65v. The 2400 is not fully stable at 12-12-12 anyways, not that I would really miss it.

On the other hand, my ram really hates being lower than 9-10-9. You lower the timings under that by 1 in any of those three at even low frequencies, the ram just checks out and dies. I just got a boot loop and had to remove the mobo battery. For some reason the saved OCs in presets are still saved, so it wasn't that big of a hassle. I found 2200 10-11-9-25 to be superior to the XMP of 1866 9-10-9-28 in both sequential and latency so in every way my own overclock is faster. However the XMP was achieved at only 1.5v.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Meh.
> 
> I'm sticking with 2200 10-11-9-25. It's got lower sequential but lower latency and does so at 1.65v. The 2400 is not fully stable at 12-12-12 anyways, not that I would really miss it.
> 
> On the other hand, my ram really hates being lower than 9-10-9. You lower the timings under that by 1 in any of those three at even low frequencies, the ram just checks out and dies. I just got a boot loop and had to remove the mobo battery. For some reason the saved OCs in presets are still saved, so it wasn't that big of a hassle. I found 2200 10-11-9-25 to be superior to the XMP of 1866 9-10-9-28 in both sequential and latency so in every way my own overclock is faster. However the XMP was achieved at only 1.5v.


I have ran my ram at 1.72 volts for awhile to get them up to 2800mhz. It really depends on your ram type. Mine is stable at 2400 10-12-11-30-1 though without overvolting. You could try those timings and see if it boots. I bet your 2200 profile is faster though.

When I was tweaking ram on my 4670k my imc seemed to fall off when I went above 2400mhz. I have yet to test it on my i7. Ram tweaking just doesnt offer enough gains to overvolt for 24-7 imo. I hate buying ram. Its expensive and ai cant evn tell when I upgrade.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> I have ran my ram at 1.72 volts for awhile to get them up to 2800mhz. It really depends on your ram type. My memory is xmp 2400mhz 11-13-13-35-2. If you wanna get 2400 stable you could try those timings. Mine is stable at 2400 10-12-11-30-1 though without overvolting.
> 
> When I was tweaking ram on my 4670k my imc seemed to fall off when I went above 2400mhz. I have yet to test it on my i7. Ram tweaking just doesnt offer enough gains to overvolt for 24-7 imo. I hate buying ram. Its expensive and ai cant evn tell when I upgrade.


The loose timings don't make it worth it to me to increase the speed of the ram. Extra voltage and instability for memory benchmark result that is a wash? Nahhh. I'll stick with 2200 which I was lucky to be able to get in the first place and to try to tweak that incrementally.

I still gotta fully stabilize 2200!!


----------



## fateswarm

Dissipation of power is the loss of power, not the total consumption. In practice that should be mainly in the form of heat (that a cooler or heatsink should handle). But there might be some of it lost in other ways.

On heat loss alone, Intel instructs cooler and heatsink makers via the TDP value, to handle at least that much heat. That is not a dissipation spec, mainly "what you should handle" and it may be less than a max.

A good way to look at actual consumption is to have a digital PWM controller on your m/b's VRM. e.g. here I see the IR3563B detected on HWInfo. It gives power/current of both cpu-output and PSU input.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> The loose timings don't make it worth it to me to increase the speed of the ram. Extra voltage and instability for memory benchmark result that is a wash? Nahhh. I'll stick with 2200 which I was lucky to be able to get in the first place and to try to tweak that incrementally.
> 
> I still gotta fully stabilize 2200!!


I wish it had more of an impact. I cannot tell any difference at 1300mhz 9-9-9-21 vs 2400mhz 10-12-11-30.

Thats why I started just running the stock profiles. A memory specific bench is about the only way I even can tell. Not worth the chance of added instability for 3%.


----------



## fateswarm

There are some niche uses RAM plays a crucial role. I recall a guy dealing with a lot of uncompressed Video footage for his job. RAM speed was basically his "main spec".


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> There are some niche uses RAM plays a crucial role. I recall a guy dealing with a lot of uncompressed Video footage for his job. RAM speed was basically his "main spec".


im sure there is a reason why x79 with all that added bandwidth exists.

The only heavy duty software I ever run is handbrake and convertxdvd. I doubt I even run that consistently 1 time a month.

Gaming is the main resource hog on my pc and games today are not bandwidth limitied. My friend has a fx6300/gtx770 with 8gb of ram. He messed up his order when we built it and had a single stick of ddr3 8gb 1600mhz.

The plan was to order another stick the same exact kind. That was 6 months ago and he plays bf4 everyday. A game they claimed loved ram. He might be loosing a few fps over it but his bf4mp runs great @ 1080p 60hz. Dual channel will add about 3fps. Its so Smooth he doesnt think it needs anything. Mind you he uses that pc for nothing but gaming. Not even web browsing.

Knowing his situation kinda raised my eyebrows about rams affect on total performance where gaming is concerned.


----------



## fateswarm

Yep, games nowadays basically: "Let's send as much info and assets to the GPU VRAM as early as possible, at the loading screen only if possible". "Let's send it as much little info as possible during the rendering because the PCI-E bus is very slow compared to VRAM<->GPU speed".


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Power depends quadratically on voltage and linearly on frequency. I think you don't usually detect the frequency dependence because you always have to increase the voltage with frequency.


21% frequency rise though, 3.8 to 4.6, while that's a significant amount of power it's dwarved by 1.0vcore to 1.33vcore doubling power.

When making high changes like that, stuff like increased resistance of the chip from being at say 80c instead of 50c also makes a big difference


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> I think CL12 (12-12-12) is the "usual" timing for a 2400mhz RAM? Very good job from your 1866mhz Sniper though!


It's not really usual, 2400 kits are sold at ~c10 and c11 @1.65v usually. People hit [email protected] on some hynix kits

I'm @2200c9 with samsung greens @~1.6v


----------



## StoryofJob

Hey darkwizzie, I posted here some hours back but I realized something crucial which I forgot before I posted, I began to increase my ram frequency... So this could have been why before I assumed it was stable(because it was) and now why it crashes...

So I have now dropped ram frequency back to around the 1800-2000 and am running stress tests again.

Now currently I am at 4.6Ghz with 1.25674V. Temps around 60, max temp = 65-67.

Also I wanted to ask another question.

I notice on some stats pages, some users are acheiving 5.0Ghz+ and in one of the rows it says deliding.
I have a h110 cooler, can I delid and use this still? Should I consider deliding with my chip(drawing a conclusion from my specific 4.5Ghz/1,25674V specs)

Have you delidid before and if so what was the outcome?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> It's not really usual, 2400 kits are sold at ~c10 and c11 @1.65v usually. People hit [email protected] on some hynix kits
> 
> I'm @2200c9 with samsung greens @~1.6v


yea my adata (hynix) can hit 2800 at 12-14-13-36 1.72 volts. Unfortunately the imc in haswell doesnt like that in combination with high core clocks.


----------



## MrBlunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StoryofJob*
> 
> Hey darkwizzie, I posted here some hours back but I realized something crucial which I forgot before I posted, I began to increase my ram frequency... So this could have been why before I assumed it was stable(because it was) and now why it crashes...
> 
> So I have now dropped ram frequency back to around the 1800-2000 and am running stress tests again.
> 
> Now currently I am at 4.6Ghz with 1.25674V. Temps around 60, max temp = 65-67.
> 
> Also I wanted to ask another question.
> 
> I notice on some stats pages, some users are acheiving 5.0Ghz+ and in one of the rows it says deliding.
> I have a h110 cooler, can I delid and use this still? Should I consider deliding with my chip(drawing a conclusion from my specific 4.5Ghz/1,25674V specs)
> 
> Have you delidid before and if so what was the outcome?
> Thanks in advance.


your temps seem fine.. de-lidding is RISKY BUSINESS.. you are only hitting 67c @ 4.6. thats not bad at all.. i dont think its a thermal wall you are hitting.. i could be wrong.. but 67c is not bad.


----------



## fateswarm

Very rarely will a delid raise clocks on regular cooling setups. The max you'll see is 100Mhz or 0Mhz difference, and I'm not sure if the first are lying. What you can do is having 90C or more on load and trying to have it at sane/safer temps or you are hitting a temps throttle.

Main benefit I see is the fans running slower and quieter.


----------



## StoryofJob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrBlunt*
> 
> your temps seem fine.. de-lidding is RISKY BUSINESS.. you are only hitting 67c @ 4.6. thats not bad at all.. i dont think its a thermal wall you are hitting.. i could be wrong.. but 67c is not bad.


You are probably right thats its not a thermal wall, I would really like to go higher than 4.6Ghz thats why I considered de-lidding.
Perhaps I need to try some other settings, so far I only tried editing the main core voltage and the sync all cores field...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Very rarely will a delid raise clocks on regular cooling setups. The max you'll see is 100Mhz or 0Mhz difference, and I'm not sure if the first are lying. What you can do is having 90C or more on load and trying to have it at sane/safer temps or you are hitting a temps throttle.
> 
> Main benefit I see is the fans running slower and quieter.


If thats true about extra 100mhz, then I will not be de-lidding, I thought it would be more.
As for fans being quiet and slower, I really don't care about noise and such...


----------



## tatmMRKIV

delidding doesn't do anything unless you are hitting a thermal wall...

they chips just suck, they don't scale well at all


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> yea my adata (hynix) can hit 2800 at 12-14-13-36 1.72 volts. Unfortunately the imc in haswell doesnt like that in combination with high core clocks.


yeah thats pretty good, all the 4770k's ive been through have been able to run my memory @ 2933Mhz 12-14-14-35 with 1.8v

ive got the,
gskill trident x 2666Mhz 11-13-13-35 2x4Gb kit

need around the same voltage as you for running 2800Mhz but @ 11-13-13-35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Very rarely will a delid raise clocks on regular cooling setups. The max you'll see is 100Mhz or 0Mhz difference, and I'm not sure if the first are lying. What you can do is having 90C or more on load and trying to have it at sane/safer temps or you are hitting a temps throttle.
> 
> Main benefit I see is the fans running slower and quieter.


heat affects stability ........ ive gained atleast 100hz -200Mhz with deliding on all the chips ive been through.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> delidding doesn't do anything unless you are hitting a thermal wall...
> 
> they chips just suck, they don't scale well at all


i had a 4770k that could only do 4.4Ghz before delid ..... After delid i was at 4.6ghz


----------



## NoDoz

Going to see if I can get some help here. The devils canyon club is too busy for people to see my posts I think lol. Anyway....

I would like some help OCing my 4790k. I have a Asus Deluxe z97 mobo. I read somewhere that the only thing I need to change is:

change to XMP
adjust core ratio
adjust cache min/max
adjust voltage

If this is correct, then could someone give me advice on what I need to set things to for 4.8ghz? The voltage and cache is mainly what I need help on. Not trying to get a super OC but just a bump in performance. Its already running at 4.4 ghz stock so that isn't terrible.

Thanks for the help, giving +1


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoDoz*
> 
> Going to see if I can get some help here. The devils canyon club is too busy for people to see my posts I think lol. Anyway....
> 
> I would like some help OCing my 4790k. I have a Asus Deluxe z97 mobo. I read somewhere that the only thing I need to change is:
> 
> change to XMP
> adjust core ratio
> adjust cache min/max
> adjust voltage
> 
> If this is correct, then could someone give me advice on what I need to set things to for 4.8ghz? The voltage and cache is mainly what I need help on. Not trying to get a super OC but just a bump in performance. Its already running at 4.4 ghz stock so that isn't terrible.
> 
> Thanks for the help, giving +1


set input voltage to 1.95 set core to 48. Set cache to 40. Cache min to 8. set vcore to 1.3v set cache voltage to 1.170.

Set xmp to manuel.

See if it boots.

Judging from most dc you will need more voltage for 48. If it boots you got a pretty good chip though.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StoryofJob*
> 
> Hey darkwizzie, I posted here some hours back but I realized something crucial which I forgot before I posted, I began to increase my ram frequency... So this could have been why before I assumed it was stable(because it was) and now why it crashes...
> 
> So I have now dropped ram frequency back to around the 1800-2000 and am running stress tests again.
> 
> Now currently I am at 4.6Ghz with 1.25674V. Temps around 60, max temp = 65-67.
> 
> Also I wanted to ask another question.
> 
> I notice on some stats pages, some users are acheiving 5.0Ghz+ and in one of the rows it says deliding.
> I have a h110 cooler, can I delid and use this still? Should I consider deliding with my chip(drawing a conclusion from my specific 4.5Ghz/1,25674V specs)
> 
> Have you delidid before and if so what was the outcome?
> Thanks in advance.


You delid when you have thermal issues. If you're not having thermal issues I don't recommend delidding. Yes, you can delid. No, I have not delidded my chip because I did not experience thermal issues. You can't just look at my own personal results, you have to look at success rates as a whole. The delid thread can probably give more precise info on that.

But I don't think you need to go there for your CPU. Your CPU is not going to magically clock better because the lid came off.


----------



## bond32

I'll go ahead and say mine was hitting in the 90's before delid and I couldn't get any higher than 47x (could bench at 48x). So thought I would do the de-lid. Attempted it 3 times but the third time I stuck with it and got it fine. Now, of course the load temps plummeted, but I still cannot get anything stable over 47x. I can bench at 48x, even 49x but that's it. Was it worth it? Probably not. Considering I have an overkill water loop no. Would it be worth it for someone with one or two small radiators and a few hot video cards? maybe.


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> heat affects stability ........ ive gained atleast 100hz -200Mhz with deliding on all the chips ive been through.


Claims like that need details. Were you on 95C and you managed to not throttle them with a delid? Because if you did something like from 70C to 50C and you now claim it's stable while it wasn't I'd suspect placebo.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Claims like that need details. *Were you on 95C and you managed to not throttle them with a delid? Because if you did something like from 70C to 50C and you now claim it's stable while it wasn't I'd suspect placebo*.


i dont understand, makes no sense too me. i make sure all my oc's are stable in what i use my computer for.

all the details you need right here bro
http://www.overclock.net/t/1313179/official-delidded-club-guide/0_50

.................................last 4770k i had only did 4.4ghz @ 1.25v max temp 90c non delid, once i delidded i was able to get 4.6Ghz @ 1.42v Max temp 80c


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> .................................last 4770k i had only did 4.4ghz @ 1.25v max temp 90c non delid, once i delidded i was able to get 4.6Ghz @ 1.42v Max temp 80c


OK, you didn't do anything unexpected. When most of us say it doesn't help in itself in stability we say provided temperature doesn't throttle it. It seems you were at or dangerously close to a temperature throttle there so of course delidding helped.

But e.g. someone on a cooling solution getting 70C-80C, going down to 60C or so will usually not give an overclock that is better.

PS. 1.42v. Don't be surprised if the chip dies within a year or two.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> OK, you didn't do anything unexpected. When most of us say it doesn't help in itself in stability we say provided temperature doesn't throttle it. It seems you were at or dangerously close to a temperature throttle there so of course delidding helped.
> 
> But e.g. someone on a cooling solution getting 70C-80C, going down to 60C or so will usually not give an overclock that is better.
> 
> PS. 1.42v. Don't be surprised if the chip dies within a year or two.


if you have a oc of 4.6ghz and temps in the 80's and you delid and get temps in the 60's id say thats a better overclock.









PS. dont worry bout my chip bro watch the road.


----------



## BoredErica

More than one of us have ran Haswell under 1.4v+ for extended periods of time. One guy said he has multiple Haswells running that way and they are fine. I've degraded 100mhz or so but I'm also running 2.15v input voltage. Or rather, I was, not anymore. And I was stressing the CPU to a level you will probably never reach during the entire lifetime of your CPU. I'm just glad I don't pay the power bill around here.

"Death" is exaggerated. Degradation if you push unknown input voltages in addition to 1.42v and then hammer it an entire year around the clock, OK. For a gamer they will skid by perfectly for years on end.

This is not a matter of whatever some Intel rep says or whatnot, this is the result of what I have observed as a result. We can hammer on about what Intel reps or engineers say but it means nothing if we run at a given voltage and it's left standing after a year or two.


----------



## wholeeo

His fear mongering continues...lol


----------



## Derp

In an attempt to get the thread back on topic. My 100 loop x264 V2 stable overclock gave me a 0x00000124 BSOD after 2.5 Hours of prime95 27.9 blend with 90% ram.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *Derp*
> 
> In an attempt to get the thread back on topic. My 100 loop x264 V2 stable overclock gave me a 0x00000124 BSOD after 2.5 Hours of prime95 27.9 blend with 90% ram.


At least it's crashing at Prime. If you crash while gaming, then I'll be facepalming with you.


----------



## twerk

Cleaned of rude posts. Try and keep it friendly please guys.


----------



## sweenytodd

So far my 14 hr stable x264 1.35vcore bumped to 1.36v, BF4 plays well.


----------



## BoredErica

I didn't even post anything rude.


----------



## Derp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> At least it's crashing at Prime. If you crash while gaming, then I'll be facepalming with you.


The older and much easier to pass prime though. I bumped the voltage a bit and I will try again.

Not so fun facts in my experience:

Prime95 27.9 is a full 10c hotter than x264 v2.

1.125 to 1.135 Vcore @ 4.4GHz added 2c in prime95 27.9.


----------



## Dyaems

Random questions that are probably answered somewhere in this thread:

1. If I use a low voltage RAM, does it affect CPU voltage as well? Like, using 1.35v ram I can lower my VID or something like that...

2. Lets say I have my system "stable" after pouring alot of hours with p95/x264. Then I tried OCing the graphics card next, and I got 0x124 BSOD, does it mean the CPU is still not stable? This is just an example though!


----------



## kpopsaranghae

Just upgraded from an i7 930 to an i5 4670k and holy crap these things run hot. Was testing 4.4 Core with 1.3 Vcore and the temps went over 90C in Prime 28.5 Blend. Is that normal with a CM Seidon 120V?


----------



## genesisramos

I read through the guide and i didnt see about undervolting. A quick question is that i wanted to shave a few volts away from my 4790k or to put it simply just undervolt it. Do i just change the vcore, set the multiplier to x40 and leave the other settings? Do i need to change uncore too? What stress testing would you recommend to this?

Edit: by the way i have the gigabyte z97mx motherboard


----------



## muneebansari

Folks!
First, thanks for such an informative guide. I was following JJ's and Linus' earlier and, sad to say, those were hopeless cz they're showing perfect wafees. Heck .. if I had those chips I would have hit 6 Ghz on Intel Stock cooler. Haha .. kidding and no disrespect .. both guys are awesome.

Anyway .. I got a shiny new 4770k and an Asus Maximus 7 Hero (Z97) a week ago. Have tried all sorts of settings from everything Auto except multiplier and VID to extreme tweaking by adjusting LLC, SVID to VRM frequency, voltage slope and what not. But the bottom line has been the same: 4.4 at 1.26. Processor never goes above 80C on Aida and XTU. Crashes about 15 minutes on OCCT and crashes instantly on Prime and LinX (w/ latest Linpack binaries)

What I suspect is there is some voltage setting that I'm not aware of in this Z97/UEFI. See .. when I select Auto for any setting, UEFI shows the current value next to the setting. So e.g if I select Auto for Cache Voltage, Cache Voltage will show the current voltage coming in (usually 1.08-1.18) or if I select Auto for Eventual Input Voltage, it would show the active value (between 1.856-1.95)

Now .. for some reason the Cache Voltage is always increasing. I first set Cache Ratio to Auto. Cache Ratio was picked up as 39 and Voltage went up to 1.28. Then I manually entered it as 35. The voltage went up to 1.3. I brought it down to 32 .. voltage stayed at 1.3. And all other voltages were under the manually set limits.

So the cache is getting additional voltage for no reason and I beleve that's making it crash. Any ideas.

And yes .. EIST is disabled. C states disabled for now and RAM at 1333 MHz with 100:133 frequency ratio.


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derp*
> 
> In an attempt to get the thread back on topic. My 100 loop x264 V2 stable overclock gave me a 0x00000124 BSOD after 2.5 Hours of prime95 27.9 blend with 90% ram.


Which x264 settings are you using ? 8 threads on 4670 / 16 thread on 4770 ? or 4 threads on 4670 / 8 threads on 4770 ?
Also, have you considered using Prime95 28.5 and disabling FMA3 instructions ?

I have the opposite result of yours, running prime 27.9 1344 FFTs at vccin 1.920 vid 1.320, but on x264 needs 1.936 / 1.336.

Now, seems for 28.5 1344ffts (AVX instructions), i need only 1.304 vid... if this is enough for gaming, will stick on it (had crashes with 0.016 lower vcore while gaming).
Will set back adaptive mode and try x264 to see if 1.304 adaptive can compensate 1.336 static.


----------



## Derp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ConnorMcLeod*
> 
> Which x264 settings are you using ? 8 threads on 4670 / 16 thread on 4770 ? or 4 threads on 4670 / 8 threads on 4770 ?
> Also, have you considered using Prime95 28.5 and disabling FMA3 instructions ?
> 
> I have the opposite result of yours, running prime 27.9 1344 FFTs at vccin 1.920 vid 1.320, but on x264 needs 1.936 / 1.336.
> 
> Now, seems for 28.5 1344ffts (AVX instructions), i need only 1.304 vid... if this is enough for gaming, will stick on it (had crashes with 0.016 lower vcore while gaming).
> Will set back adaptive mode and try x264 to see if 1.304 adaptive can compensate 1.336 static.


4670k x264 V2, 8 threads at normal priority passed 100 loops. This was with 4.4GHz on 1.125VID.

I'm still trying to get prime95 27.9 stable but it definitely needs more Vcore than x264 V2. Prime95 28.5 1344k-1344k needs much more Vcore than even 27.9.

And isn't prime95 27.9 the same thing as 28.5 with FMA3 disabled?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derp*
> 
> 4670k x264 V2, 8 threads at normal priority passed 100 loops. This was with 4.4GHz on 1.125VID.
> 
> I'm still trying to get prime95 27.9 stable but it definitely needs more Vcore than x264 V2. Prime95 28.5 1344k-1344k needs much more Vcore than even 27.9.
> 
> And isn't prime95 27.9 the same thing as 28.5 with FMA3 disabled?


iirc 28.5 has avx2 as well.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derp*
> 
> 4670k x264 V2, 8 threads at normal priority passed 100 loops. This was with 4.4GHz on 1.125VID.
> 
> I'm still trying to get prime95 27.9 stable but it definitely needs more Vcore than x264 V2. Prime95 28.5 1344k-1344k needs much more Vcore than even 27.9.


These are my observations as well


----------



## Alxx

4770K i had:

1 hour x264 vcore 1,205 set in Bios



half hour Prime 29.9 1344K (vcore intensive) vcore 1,217 set in Bios



So more vcore for me with Prime 27.9 too. Noted this also with my other Haswell CPUs i had.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alxx*
> 
> 4770K i had:
> 1 hour x264 vcore 1,205 set in Bios
> 
> 
> 
> half hour Prime 29.9 1344K (vcore intensive) vcore 1,217 set in Bios
> 
> 
> 
> So more vcore for me with Prime 27.9 too. Noted this also with my other Haswell CPUs i had.


Is that the right x264 test? It looks like wrong (worse) one


----------



## StoryofJob

Guys, as these settings seem to all be set within the BIOS, when I change OS, lets say to Arch Linux, will my OS still be valid?


----------



## kpopsaranghae

Using HWMonitor, I noticed that when I set my Vcore higher in the BIOS, the Vcore reading in HWMonitor doesn't actually change. Just wondering if that may be why my i5 is so unstable with every setting I try or it's just a sensor error.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpopsaranghae*
> 
> Using HWMonitor, I noticed that when I set my Vcore higher in the BIOS, the Vcore reading in HWMonitor doesn't actually change. Just wondering if that may be why my i5 is so unstable with every setting I try or it's just a sensor error.


vcore sensor only updates in steps, you can increase vcore from say 1.24 to 1.245 and the sensor won't update because it's not sensitive enough (it's just approximate anyway)

What mobo do you have? The right sensor is pretty specific to mobo, and which software to use. It's easy to have a "bad/wrong" vcore sensor on Haswell boards


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muneebansari*
> 
> Folks!
> First, thanks for such an informative guide. I was following JJ's and Linus' earlier and, sad to say, those were hopeless cz they're showing perfect wafees. Heck .. if I had those chips I would have hit 6 Ghz on Intel Stock cooler. Haha .. kidding and no disrespect .. both guys are awesome.
> 
> Anyway .. I got a shiny new 4770k and an Asus Maximus 7 Hero (Z97) a week ago. Have tried all sorts of settings from everything Auto except multiplier and VID to extreme tweaking by adjusting LLC, SVID to VRM frequency, voltage slope and what not. But the bottom line has been the same: 4.4 at 1.26. Processor never goes above 80C on Aida and XTU. Crashes about 15 minutes on OCCT and crashes instantly on Prime and LinX (w/ latest Linpack binaries)
> 
> What I suspect is there is some voltage setting that I'm not aware of in this Z97/UEFI. See .. when I select Auto for any setting, UEFI shows the current value next to the setting. So e.g if I select Auto for Cache Voltage, Cache Voltage will show the current voltage coming in (usually 1.08-1.18) or if I select Auto for Eventual Input Voltage, it would show the active value (between 1.856-1.95)
> 
> Now .. for some reason the Cache Voltage is always increasing. I first set Cache Ratio to Auto. Cache Ratio was picked up as 39 and Voltage went up to 1.28. Then I manually entered it as 35. The voltage went up to 1.3. I brought it down to 32 .. voltage stayed at 1.3. And all other voltages were under the manually set limits.
> 
> So the cache is getting additional voltage for no reason and I beleve that's making it crash. Any ideas.
> 
> And yes .. EIST is disabled. C states disables for now.


Set cache voltage to 1.2
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> vcore sensor only updates in steps, you can increase vcore from say 1.24 to 1.245 and the sensor won't update because it's not sensitive enough (it's just approximate anyway)
> 
> What mobo do you have? The right sensor is pretty specific to mobo, and which software to use. It's easy to have a "bad/wrong" vcore sensor on Haswell boards


On Msi Z87-G45 Gaming, VCCIN sensor is 0.016V sensitive, and vcore is 0.008V


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ConnorMcLeod*
> 
> Set cache voltage to 1.2
> On Msi Z87-G45 Gaming, VCCIN sensor is 0.016V sensitive, and vcore is 0.008V


Oh BTW, the MSI utility picked up a new chipset driver. Intel never puts out changelogs though. Didn't notice any change after update.


----------



## kpopsaranghae

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> vcore sensor only updates in steps, you can increase vcore from say 1.24 to 1.245 and the sensor won't update because it's not sensitive enough (it's just approximate anyway)
> 
> What mobo do you have? The right sensor is pretty specific to mobo, and which software to use. It's easy to have a "bad/wrong" vcore sensor on Haswell boards


I have an Asrock Z97E-ITX. Well I'm talking about a huge increase in Vcore. On stock, if I leave everything on auto, my load VID is 1.002 and my Vcore is .952. Now, if I overclock and change my VID to 1.215, the Vcore will go up, but by like .01or .02 to something like .96-.97.

This is from the readings from HWMonitor. The CPU-Z Vcore seems correct though.


----------



## blackhole2013

Whats the highest voltage I should go on the unicore ? .. Right now I am 1.275 at 4.5 ghz on unicore .. I want to see if I can match my core speed of 4.7 but dont want to over volt the unicore ..


----------



## sweenytodd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackhole2013*
> 
> Whats the highest voltage I should go on the unicore ? .. Right now I am 1.275 at 4.5 ghz on unicore .. I want to see if I can match my core speed of 4.7 but dont want to over volt the unicore ..


----------



## Cyro999

^Remember that many boards overvolt ring by as much as ~0.03 - 0.04 over what you set in bios.

Sin posted an updated one:


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Oh BTW, the MSI utility picked up a new chipset driver. Intel never puts out changelogs though. Didn't notice any change after update.


On msi site it is dated to 30 jun 2014, but intel release note says 6th may 2014 oO


----------



## blackhole2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> ^Remember that many boards overvolt ring by as much as ~0.03 - 0.04 over what you set in bios.
> 
> Sin posted an updated one:


Well I went all the way to 1.35v on unicore and it would not do anymore than 4.5 so I think the max unicore for my chip is 4.5 at 1.275 and my core max is 4.7 at 1.270v if I go to 4.8 even at 1.35 it crashes and gets way hotter so I think I will stay here ..


----------



## trickeh2k

Hello,

Newbie here. I tried to read up on this to start working with my new 4790k but I just can't start even. Some of these things mentioned like EIST feature is nowhere to be found on my board. Also, even with speed step enabled and all c-states I could find to activate, my cpu newer downclocks itself from the stock 4,4. In the guide you can see the vcore is fluctuating which should mean that at least the c-states are working, right? Also what's sort of confusing is that I have three vcore instead of one shown in the pic here.

Now what's really stopping me from starting is that I read from another guide that you should manually enter the speed, vcore and timings for your memory. Little confused by that since I'm not sure if there's any auto feature some where left set to enabled or likewise that would juice up ram or similar. Also, there's so many other options with off sets and likewise. This board seems far more complex than my old board I had for my 2500k but the guides where a bit more easy to understand while I find this somewhat confusing due to the bios features being all over the place (for me).

Is there anyone that has the same board as me (check sig) that can point me in the right direction of what I need to enable and disable before starting to mess the with vcore and multiplier?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trickeh2k*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> Newbie here. I tried to read up on this to start working with my new 4790k but I just can't start even. Some of these things mentioned like EIST feature is nowhere to be found on my board. Also, even with speed step enabled and all c-states I could find to activate, my cpu newer downclocks itself from the stock 4,4. In the guide you can see the vcore is fluctuating which should mean that at least the c-states are working, right? Also what's sort of confusing is that I have three vcore instead of one shown in the pic here.
> 
> Now what's really stopping me from starting is that I read from another guide that you should manually enter the speed, vcore and timings for your memory. Little confused by that since I'm not sure if there's any auto feature some where left set to enabled or likewise that would juice up ram or similar. Also, there's so many other options with off sets and likewise. This board seems far more complex than my old board I had for my 2500k but the guides where a bit more easy to understand while I find this somewhat confusing due to the bios features being all over the place (for me).
> 
> Is there anyone that has the same board as me (check sig) that can point me in the right direction of what I need to enable and disable before starting to mess the with vcore and multiplier?


simple way to do the memory is set timmings to 9-9-9-9-24-1 1600mhz @ 1.5v (your ram might be 1.65v its says so on the label). After you get vcore stable come back to the ram.

Set cache(uncore) to 4.0 cache voltage to 1.15. Set input voltage to 1.9v.
Next I suggest you set core to 47 and vcore to 1.275. See if it boots.

If I didnt metion it leave auto for now.


----------



## trickeh2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> simple way to do the memory is set timmings to 9-9-9-9-24-1 1600mhz @ 1.5v (your ram might be 1.65v its says so on the label). After you get vcore stable come back to the ram.
> 
> Set cache(uncore) to 4.0 cache voltage to 1.15. Set input voltage to 1.9v.
> Next I suggest you set core to 47 and vcore to 1.275. See if it boots.
> 
> If I didnt metion it leave auto for now.


Thanks for that. Yes, it's 1.65v so I should leave it at that I guess?


----------



## trickeh2k

This is how it looks like. No matter what I do I can't seem to change any settings, all are just greyed out. Even with core voltage and cache voltage changed to manual it just shows the current and I can't seem to change its value


----------



## Wirerat

You have to change the oc profile from xmp or auto to manual first. Your asus should be simular to mine. Its the top choice above the cpu strap selection a few rows up.


----------



## trickeh2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> You have to change the oc profile from xmp or auto to manual first. Your asus should be simular to mine. Its the top choice above the cpu strap selection a few rows up.


This is with that option set to manual already.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackhole2013*
> 
> Well I went all the way to 1.35v on unicore and it would not do anymore than 4.5 so I think the max unicore for my chip is 4.5 at 1.275 and my core max is 4.7 at 1.270v if I go to 4.8 even at 1.35 it crashes and gets way hotter so I think I will stay here ..


If i set 1.35v on uncore, it gets 1.38 and i've seen some boards give 1.39, so be careful


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trickeh2k*
> 
> This is with that option set to manual already.


so when you press the + sign on that core ratio nothing happens?


----------



## trickeh2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> so when you press the + sign on that core ratio nothing happens?


What + sign? There's only a greyed out auto for me


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trickeh2k*
> 
> What + sign? There's only a greyed out auto for me


keyboard plus key with the top core box selected


----------



## trickeh2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> keyboard plus key with the top core box selected


Oh god, lol. Since they where grey-ish I didn't even think of that







. Well, now it worked, thx







I kinda went high right off the bat so set the voltage override to 1.375 and cache to 1.350, i tried with 1.350 and 1.325 first, but that didn't boot. At 4.7Ghz now with these settings, seems as this would be somewhere around my target limit? Don't really feel that I should go much higher than this and 4.7 is quite fine.

Well, I have to stress test it first ofc to see if it's even stable. I'm running a custom water loop btw.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trickeh2k*
> 
> Oh god, lol. Since they where grey-ish I didn't even think of that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Well, now it worked, thx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I kinda went high right off the bat so set the voltage override to 1.375 and cache to 1.350, i tried with 1.350 and 1.325 first, but that didn't boot. At 4.7Ghz now with these settings, seems as this would be somewhere around my target limit? Don't really feel that I should go much higher than this and 4.7 is quite fine.
> 
> Well, I have to stress test it first ofc to see if it's even stable. I'm running a custom water loop btw.


lock cache at 40 1.15v. Do not overclock the cache while your still working on core. Its making it too difficult. Just try your settings again with cache on 40.


----------



## NoDoz

Trickeh2k, Click on the box and type what you want to enter with your keypad. There isn't a drop down box when you click on it.


----------



## trickeh2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> lock cache at 40 1.15v. Do not overclock the cache while your still working on core. Its making it too difficult. Just try your settings again with cache on 40.


What? Cache at 1.340 and core on 1.15?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trickeh2k*
> 
> What? Cache at 1.340 and core on 1.15?


set the cache at 40max with cache voltage at 1.150 while you are tweaking core/vcore.


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trickeh2k*
> 
> Oh god, lol. Since they where grey-ish I didn't even think of that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Well, now it worked, thx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I kinda went high right off the bat so set the voltage override to 1.375 and cache to 1.350, i tried with 1.350 and 1.325 first, but that didn't boot. At 4.7Ghz now with these settings, seems as this would be somewhere around my target limit? Don't really feel that I should go much higher than this and 4.7 is quite fine.
> 
> Well, I have to stress test it first ofc to see if it's even stable. I'm running a custom water loop btw.


Pay attention, max cache voltage is 1.35, and real voltage can be 0.04 above what you set in bios, so you shouldn't set cache voltage to more than 1.31, anyway, cache is not important, core is king, don't forget, and at first set it to 1.15 or 1.2 and ratio 39 or 40, so you can put it out of the equation and focus on core.


----------



## trickeh2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> set the cache at 40max with cache voltage at 1.150 while you are tweaking core/vcore.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> set the cache at 40max with cache voltage at 1.150 while you are tweaking core/vcore.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ConnorMcLeod*
> 
> Pay attention, max cache voltage is 1.35, and real voltage can be 0.04 above what you set in bios, so you shouldn't set cache voltage to more than 1.31, anyway, cache is not important, core is king, don't forget, and at first set it to 1.15 or 1.2 and ratio 39 or 40, so you can put it out of the equation and focus on core.


So I should drop down the cache to 1.31, clock the cpu to 4ghz to see what it needs for 4 and then start working my way up from there by bumping the core volt as i increase the ratio by one? Sorry if my questions seems a bit dumb but it's my first attempt so I'm really grateful you're helping me out here









EDIT: also, whenever it does boot, what would be the recommended stress program to use and how long to run it before moving on to a higher clock?n Once I get to my target/max I will ofc run the test for at least 12 or so hours to be sure it's supposedly stable. My target is 4,7 but I would ofc be happy with a higher oc although I don't think that's possible while remaining under 1.4V


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trickeh2k*
> 
> So I should drop down the cache to 1.31, clock the cpu to 4ghz to see what it needs for 4 and then start working my way up from there by bumping the core volt as i increase the ratio by one? Sorry if my questions seems a bit dumb but it's my first attempt so I'm really grateful you're helping me out here


clock the CACHE at 40. Im not sure if thats what you said. But yes clock the cache to 40.


----------



## trickeh2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> clock the CACHE at 40. Im not sure if thats what you said. But yes clock the cache to 40.


I'm not sure I really understand what you mean by that. Would you mind telling me exactly what you mean by "clock cache at 40"? It's very confusing when people are talking about stuff that has other names on my BIOS UEFI. Like this
*"Keep in mind that Uncore is the same as Ring Bus, and is sometimes known as 'cache ratio'."*

I'm still unsure what it means, is that the voltage cache? If not, then what the hell is this cache ratio? That whole part of the guide made absolutely no sense to me since it talks about the three different names every where, first saying it's the same and then talks about them as if they're not. Extremely confusing...


----------



## StoryofJob

As these settings are in the BIOS, when I change OS to Arch Linux, will my OC still be valid/work?


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trickeh2k*
> 
> I'm not sure I really understand what you mean by that. Would you mind telling me exactly what you mean by "clock cache at 40"? It's very confusing when people are talking about stuff that has other names on my BIOS UEFI. Like this
> *"Keep in mind that Uncore is the same as Ring Bus, and is sometimes known as 'cache ratio'."*
> 
> I'm still unsure what it means, is that the voltage cache? If not, then what the hell is this cache ratio? That whole part of the guide made absolutely no sense to me since it talks about the three different names every where, first saying it's the same and then talks about them as if they're not. Extremely confusing...


= set the cache (uncore / ring bus ) ratio to x40 (or less) and cache (uncore / ring bus) voltage to 1.15 or 1.2

Then, focus on core ratio, core voltage, and input voltage, try to boot at 47 so you can choose a goal for core ratio.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ConnorMcLeod*
> 
> = set the cache (uncore / ring bus ) ratio to x40 (or less) and cache (uncore / ring bus) voltage to 1.15 or 1.2
> 
> Then, focus on core ratio, core voltage, and input voltage, try to boot at 47 so you can choose a goal for core ratio.


thanks. I have told him about 5 times already.


----------



## trickeh2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ConnorMcLeod*
> 
> = set the cache (uncore / ring bus ) ratio to x40 (or less) and cache (uncore / ring bus) voltage to 1.15 or 1.2
> 
> Then, focus on core ratio, core voltage, and input voltage, try to boot at 47 so you can choose a goal for core ratio.


Is it this one that currently says auto on min and max? Just enter 40 as value for both?



And the other to look something like this?



Yeah, again this is new to me so sorry for not understanding all terminology and so on. Thanks!


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trickeh2k*
> 
> Is it this one that currently says auto on min and max? Just enter 40 as value for both?
> 
> 
> 
> And the other to look something like this?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, again this is new to me so sorry for not understanding all terminology and so on. Thanks!


40 for both is fine.


----------



## trickeh2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> 40 for both is fine.


Thank you! Booted up fine with 1.150, running stress test atm with IETU


----------



## Cyro999

1.15 isn't enough for me to use 40, so i use 33 with 1.15 or 40 with 1.2 (which i validated to be stable after finding my max core OC)


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> 1.15 isn't enough for me to use 40, so i use 33 with 1.15 or 40 with 1.2 (which i validated to be stable after finding my max core OC)


hes on 4790k. it requires a little less voltage for 40. my 4770k can do 40 at 1.185.

just trying to get him to set at stock.


----------



## klepp0906

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sweenytodd*


Mostly relative to your cooling. I've ran up to 1.5 with no issues (trying to get 4.7 stable) but it wasn't gonna happen and I wasnt willing to go over that. It wasn't so much a fear of issue, as much as it beginning to cause problems with my core overclock.

What I'm struggling with is whether to use 28.5 as my "all clear" stress test program or not lol.

Takes me 1.46 to run 4.5 stable whereas I could run 4.6 stable at the same voltage on 27.9 (talking core)

Any full time gamer/overclocking enthusiast used anything else to dial in their overclock and had 0 crashes long term? I'm beginning to contemplate running a maximum IBT and 32M Hyper PI as my safe boundary. Having to shave almost 200mhz off of my overclock due to prime simply updating is rubbing me the wrong way.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *klepp0906*
> 
> Mostly relative to your cooling. I've ran up to 1.5 with no issues (trying to get 4.7 stable) but it wasn't gonna happen and I wasnt willing to go over that. It wasn't so much a fear of issue, as much as it beginning to cause problems with my core overclock.
> 
> What I'm struggling with is whether to use 28.5 as my "all clear" stress test program or not lol.
> 
> Takes me 1.46 to run 4.5 stable whereas I could run 4.6 stable at the same voltage on 27.9 (talking core)
> 
> Any full time gamer/overclocking enthusiast used anything else to dial in their overclock and had 0 crashes long term? I'm beginning to contemplate running a maximum IBT and 32M Hyper PI as my safe boundary. Having to shave almost 200mhz off of my overclock due to prime simply updating is rubbing me the wrong way.


if you have the temp overhead available linx can find instabilities well. its like IBT but it allows more strict settings.


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *klepp0906*
> 
> Mostly relative to your cooling. I've ran up to 1.5 with no issues (trying to get 4.7 stable) but it wasn't gonna happen and I wasnt willing to go over that. It wasn't so much a fear of issue, as much as it beginning to cause problems with my core overclock.
> 
> What I'm struggling with is whether to use 28.5 as my "all clear" stress test program or not lol.
> 
> Takes me 1.46 to run 4.5 stable whereas I could run 4.6 stable at the same voltage on 27.9 (talking core)
> 
> Any full time gamer/overclocking enthusiast used anything else to dial in their overclock and had 0 crashes long term? I'm beginning to contemplate running a maximum IBT and 32M Hyper PI as my safe boundary. Having to shave almost 200mhz off of my overclock due to prime simply updating is rubbing me the wrong way.


maybe 28.5 with only AVX enabled, so your cpu is recognized and prime is optimized for it ?
I was 4.5GHz 27.9 stable with 1.336 vcore, now i'm stable with 28.5 (FMA3 disabled) with 1.328.
x264 requires 1.360 for me though, haven't tested it yet with adaptive 1.306 may be it can ok.
I'm stable at gaming though.
->
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Just use the latest Prime95 and use the commands to disable FMA3 and AVX if you so wish. In the undoco.txt file, zero obviously disables. Put that command into the local.txt file. This way you get rid of all bugs that have been fixed while giving you an option to test without FMA3 or AVX (FMA obviously won't work if you disable AVX).
> 
> CpuSupportsAVX=0 or 1
> CpuSupportsFMA3=0 or 1


----------



## Bogs

Do you guys think a Vcore of 1.45 and a Vccin of 2.15 is too high? i7 4790k


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bogs*
> 
> Do you guys think a Vcore of 1.45 and a Vccin of 2.15 is too high? i7 4790k


for day to day use. Thats too high.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bogs*
> 
> Do you guys think a Vcore of 1.45 and a Vccin of 2.15 is too high? i7 4790k


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> for day to day use. Thats too high.


i see it like this........

if you plan to keep the chip for longer than 3 years ........ "which after 3 years it's not covered by intels warranty" then yes it's probably too high

but if you dont plan to keep it that long and upgrade by *3* years. then i see no problem with 1.45v..........."dellided"


----------



## Bogs

Looks like I won't be able to reach 4.8GHz then







that's ok. 4.7 is good. 1.33 Vcore 1.9 Vccin. That should be fine right?


----------



## blackhole2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bogs*
> 
> Looks like I won't be able to reach 4.8GHz then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's ok. 4.7 is good. 1.33 Vcore 1.9 Vccin. That should be fine right?


Yep my 4670k stops at 4.7 1.260v also but I do have unicore at 4.5 1.275v also with 2933 ram .. So im happy


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bogs*
> 
> Looks like I won't be able to reach 4.8GHz then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's ok. 4.7 is good. 1.33 Vcore 1.9 Vccin. That should be fine right?


My chip degraded by 100-200mhz after say, 3000 hours of use. Half of which were 100% load (I run chess stuff when I'm asleep). Took a year. It was 4.6ghz. 1.42v, 2.15v. To prevent further issues I am settling for 4.4ghz. So now, no more problems. But when I sell my CPU reporting this will be a pain in the ass.

So I listed my settings and how many hours of work it took to ding the processor, you can plan accordingly.


----------



## Derp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ConnorMcLeod*
> 
> I was 4.5GHz 27.9 stable with 1.336 vcore, now i'm stable with 28.5 (FMA3 disabled) with 1.328.
> x264 requires 1.360 for me though, haven't tested it yet with adaptive 1.306 may be it can ok.
> I'm stable at gaming though.


Again, this seems very strange to me because I haven't seen anyone else have this experience. Are you absolutely certain that for your setup, x264 v2 requires more Vcore than prime95 27.9/28.5 with FMA3 disabled? Prime runs hotter, draws more power and has always been excellent at detecting errors. It should need more Vcore than x264 v2.

4.4GHz @ 1.125 VID passes 100 loops of x264 V2 but fails prime95 28.5 blend with FMA3 disabled after anywhere from 30 minutes to 2.5 hours. Bumping Vcore up to 1.135 VID allowed prime95 28.5 with fma3 disabled to stress longer but still crashed at the 20 hour mark.


----------



## fateswarm

There is a slight chance higher voltage is safer on 4790k since the package circuits are upgraded. But I wouldn't want to be the first to test it. Any volunteers?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> There is a slight chance higher voltage is safer on 4790k since the package circuits are upgraded. But I wouldn't want to be the first to test it. Any volunteers?


I volunteer fateswarm!


----------



## fateswarm

Hm. 1.42v for 6 months. If it survives, 1.45v


----------



## Anusha

sold my old 4770K which couldn't go above 4.3GHz with anything below 1.3V.
got myself a 4790K. it ain't any better. well, i can get it stable at 4.5GHz @ 1.235V. but that's it. tried everything up to 1.285V on the Vcore (because i'm currently one a crappy cooler - was hoping to get a better cooler if it scaled well, but don't feel liking shedding money on it now) and 2.05V on VRIN.

basically, it got 0x124 until i upped the Vcore. then i got 0x101. then it raised VRIN. then i got 0x124 again. so i raised the Vcore and then again, 0x101...this was a never ending battle. i had the uncore locked at 40x with AUTO volts - that's 1.220V. also tried it at 1.15V.


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derp*
> 
> Again, this seems very strange to me because I haven't seen anyone else have this experience. Are you absolutely certain that for your setup, x264 v2 requires more Vcore than prime95 27.9/28.5 with FMA3 disabled? Prime runs hotter, draws more power and has always been excellent at detecting errors. It should need more Vcore than x264 v2.
> 
> 4.4GHz @ 1.125 VID passes 100 loops of x264 V2 but fails prime95 28.5 blend with FMA3 disabled after anywhere from 30 minutes to 2.5 hours. Bumping Vcore up to 1.135 VID allowed prime95 28.5 with fma3 disabled to stress longer but still crashed at the 20 hour mark.


I've only run 1h of prime with 1344 fft, then swiched to x264 test, because i thought it was stronger test, dunno about blend test requirements.
Anyway, had a crash in the night while gaming with vid 1.304, so i gonna switch back to p95 27.9 setting that i'm stable with.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> There is a slight chance higher voltage is safer on 4790k since the package circuits are upgraded. But I wouldn't want to be the first to test it. Any volunteers?


Sure, send me a 4790K


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> sold my old 4770K which couldn't go above 4.3GHz with anything below 1.3V.
> got myself a 4790K. it ain't any better. well, i can get it stable at 4.5GHz @ 1.235V. but that's it. tried everything up to 1.285V on the Vcore (because i'm currently one a crappy cooler - was hoping to get a better cooler if it scaled well, but don't feel liking shedding money on it now) and 2.05V on VRIN.
> 
> basically, it got 0x124 until i upped the Vcore. then i got 0x101. then it raised VRIN. then i got 0x124 again. so i raised the Vcore and then again, 0x101...this was a never ending battle. i had the uncore locked at 40x with AUTO volts - that's 1.220V. also tried it at 1.15V.


Try 800Mhz on Uncore and 800Mhz on RAM to discount that for a start.


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Try 800Mhz on Uncore and 800Mhz on RAM to discount that for a start.


After that what? Raise just Vcore? When do I need to increase the input voltage?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> After that what? Raise just Vcore? When do I need to increase the input voltage?


you were on the right path. I raise input voltage when its throwing 101 bsod. Unfortunately looks like you're going to be above 1.3v on core though.


----------



## trickeh2k

Seems like I'm having a really hard time getting it to run 4.7. I switched to the x264 stability test which usually crashed my system within the first minute or so. Amped up the vcore by 0.005 at time and when it passed the first loop and had done 35% on the second I thought I was at the needed juice or close. BSODed with the Watchdog_timeout. Whenever it does that it sets my computer in a boot up loop, after a few restarts it usually boots up again. This time it didn't so after I gave up waiting for it I powered it off and on again to get it working with a message that the overclock failed.

After this, even after upping the vcore with 0.0010 it just refused to boot at all. Dropped the multiplier to 46 instead and it finally booted. Is there some setting I'm missing I should be looking at? Cache is at 1.2, vcore was at 1.330 input at 2.000 and i had the offset's to 0.300.


----------



## mav451

I'd try raising Input to 2.05 or 2.10.
The manner in which you are failing x264 Stability Test so quickly means you're still quite far from a stable setting








What you want to see is if your code changes from 101 to something else, as that would indicate if it truly was Input Voltage holding you back.

Also considering what sin had said differently with regards to DC, heck, I would even consider 2.15.
(Since he emphasized a 0.80v differential from vcore and VRIN in his Z97 guide)

I'm running closer to 0.70 difference myself (1.265 VID to 1.95 VRIN), so it doesn't hurt to try it anyway.
I had no problems running a smaller difference at lower overclocks, but it wouldn't surprise me that the difference scales up at higher clocks.

Let us know how it works!


----------



## SgtRotty

hello, i have a z87-g45 msi 4770k. in the digitALL Power section in the bios, there is a cpu switching frequency option that u can set PWM speeds from 200 khz to 740khz. has anyone cranked this all the way up or are there negatives for using this? also in HWmonitor which is the temp sensor, TMPIN3?


----------



## IAmTheNorwegian

Hi. I have a delidded i7 4770K on 4.5Ghzwith voltage on 1.296, but i hops to 1.312 in Cpu-Z anything to fix it?

I have uncore on 4.0Ghz with voltage at 1.27 (Very high) I havent messed with others settings quite yet. Max temp under bf4 is 75¤C. Colling is a Corsair H100i + nf-f12x2

Anything that i shoud be messing with? I have a Asus maximus Hero Vi, But upgrading to a Asrock z87 formula very soon.


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SgtRotty*
> 
> hello, i have a z87-g45 msi 4770k. in the digitALL Power section in the bios, there is a cpu switching frequency option that u can set PWM speeds from 200 khz to 740khz. has anyone cranked this all the way up or are there negatives for using this? also in HWmonitor which is the temp sensor, TMPIN3?


This is for fan speed you want, default setting should be ok, if you have fan(s) without PMW (4th pin), just uncheck the feature in the bios.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmTheNorwegian*
> 
> Hi. I have a delidded i7 4770K on 4.5Ghzwith voltage on 1.296, but i hops to 1.312 in Cpu-Z anything to fix it?
> 
> I have uncore on 4.0Ghz with voltage at 1.27 (Very high) I havent messed with others settings quite yet. Max temp under bf4 is 75¤C. Colling is a Corsair H100i + nf-f12x2
> 
> Anything that i shoud be messing with? I have a Asus maximus Hero Vi, But upgrading to a Asrock z87 formula very soon.


This is normal, for me it's a 0.024V difference, also, consider HWiNFO64 for better monitoring.
If i want same vid (bios setting) as vcore (read setting), i just set negative offset -0.024 in bios, it doesn't seem to affect adaptive setting in any other way.


----------



## Derp

With past chips I never experienced crashing without a BSOD when I was somewhat close to stable. I always either got a BSOD or a stress test would throw an error.

On my Haswell setup I got a crash without BSOD after 20 hours of stressing. Could this be a clue that the Vrin needs to be higher? The lowest reported Vrin is 0.612 higher than the highest reported Vcore in hwinfo.

Or is this normal and it just needs moar vcore?

EDIT: I haven't seen anyone mention this guideline for Vrin on this forum.... I wonder why that is?

http://rog.asus.com/244672013/labels/featured/introduction-to-fully-integrated-voltage-regulators-fivr-on-maximus-vi/
Quote:


> The Key Lesson: VCCIN = +0.4 VCore
> 
> Intel defines the VCCIN specification (called the 'Eventual CPU input voltage' in the ROG BIOS) in relation to CPU Vcore as follows:
> 
> Less than 0.4V - not recommended. Instability is almost guaranteed
> 0.4V - ideal value
> 0.4-0.6V - general 'OK' range
> Above 0.6V - not recommend as long-term damage can occur
> Generally speaking, higher VCCIN can cause a higher CPU temperature
> 
> As all 5 internal power rails are pulled from the single VCCIN, below 0.4V difference is not recommended as high loading on the;input voltage will cause a voltage drop that can lead to it being lower than the internal voltages. This will cause the system to lock-up. Above the safe range can cause long-term damage due to a larger than necessary potential difference. This is the same reasoning why DDR3 voltage should not exceed 1.5V, as the CPU Uncore can be damaged.
> 
> Due to the small voltage difference, the Maximus VI Extreme now has 8 Steps of VCCIN Load-Line Calibration, up from 5 in the previous generation, to more accurately moderate its VCCIN according to detected loading.


Seems weird considering that the gap between the stock Vcore and stock Vrin would be in the "not reccomended" rule.

And then in Sin's z97 guide he's suggesting a massive 0.925 gap between Vrin and Vcore. And he also says cache voltage can help stabilize the core? Another thing that I haven't heard before. So confusing.... Haswell plz.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ConnorMcLeod*
> 
> maybe 28.5 with only AVX enabled, so your cpu is recognized and prime is optimized for it ?
> I was 4.5GHz 27.9 stable with 1.336 vcore, now i'm stable with 28.5 (FMA3 disabled) with 1.328.
> x264 requires 1.360 for me though, haven't tested it yet with adaptive 1.306 may be it can ok.
> I'm stable at gaming though.
> ->


Can you verify that you have windows 7 service pack 1 and IBT shows like ~130gflops? Your experience goes against every system i've seen that didn't have AVX accidentally disabled.
Quote:


> And he also says cache voltage can help stabilize the core?


It's not cache voltage, it's for several things (including l3 cache)


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derp*
> 
> With past chips I never experienced crashing without a BSOD when I was somewhat close to stable. I always either got a BSOD or a stress test would throw an error.
> 
> On my Haswell setup I got a crash without BSOD after 20 hours of stressing. Could this be a clue that the Vrin needs to be higher? The lowest reported Vrin is 0.612 higher than the highest reported Vcore in hwinfo.
> 
> Or is this normal and it just needs moar vcore?
> 
> EDIT: I haven't seen anyone mention this guideline for Vrin on this forum.... I wonder why that is?
> 
> http://rog.asus.com/244672013/labels/featured/introduction-to-fully-integrated-voltage-regulators-fivr-on-maximus-vi/
> Seems weird considering that the gap between the stock Vcore and stock Vrin would be in the "not reccomended" rule.
> 
> And then in Sin's z97 guide he's suggesting a massive 0.925 gap between Vrin and Vcore. And he also says cache voltage can help stabilize the core? Another thing that I haven't heard before. So confusing.... Haswell plz.


Do you have the CPU IVR fault management disabled in the BIOS? I would get shutdowns without BSOD when that was enabled. Seems likely it is the chip or motherboard shutting themselves down rather than windows.


----------



## Cyro999

Derp, check bluescreenview (program called that) to see if there was an unreported bluescreen when you got power cut, aside from that, it can happen with too little vcore or input V. I need ~2.05 (1.95 and probably 2.0 isn't enough) for ~1.395vcore


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> Do you have the CPU IVR fault management disabled in the BIOS? I would get shutdowns without BSOD when that was enabled. Seems likely it is the chip or motherboard shutting themselves down rather than windows.


I've lost count as (myself included), people haven't updated their sig with DC if they have one.. but is this with 4770K or 4790K? I never saw this with 4770K but I've seen this happen few times now on my 4790K, including benches and even once in BF4. For me it went away after raising VCCIN to 1.95v (I was @ 1.9v which is the lowest I use). I have that Fault Management disabled.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> I've lost count as (myself included), people haven't updated their sig with DC if they have one.. but is this with 4770K or 4790K? I never saw this with 4770K but I've seen this happen few times now on my 4790K, including benches and even once in BF4. For me it went away after raising VCCIN to 1.95v (I was @ 1.9v which is the lowest I use). I have that Fault Management disabled.


Still on 4770k here.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derp*
> 
> With past chips I never experienced crashing without a BSOD when I was somewhat close to stable. I always either got a BSOD or a stress test would throw an error.
> 
> On my Haswell setup I got a crash without BSOD after 20 hours of stressing. Could this be a clue that the Vrin needs to be higher? The lowest reported Vrin is 0.612 higher than the highest reported Vcore in hwinfo.
> 
> Or is this normal and it just needs moar vcore?
> 
> EDIT: I haven't seen anyone mention this guideline for Vrin on this forum.... I wonder why that is?
> 
> http://rog.asus.com/244672013/labels/featured/introduction-to-fully-integrated-voltage-regulators-fivr-on-maximus-vi/
> Seems weird considering that the gap between the stock Vcore and stock Vrin would be in the "not reccomended" rule.
> 
> And then in Sin's z97 guide he's suggesting a massive 0.925 gap between Vrin and Vcore. And he also says cache voltage can help stabilize the core? Another thing that I haven't heard before. So confusing.... Haswell plz.


I've never had to set that much difference between vcore and vccin...even at 5 Ghz (not that I can get 5 Ghz stable). But .4v difference is generally not enough for my Gigabyte boards.
One thing to keep in mind is that each motherboard manufacturer does some things differently. Also some things are setup the way they are (or so I'm told) is because of reviewers not really knowing what they are doing so sometimes for example extra voltage gets added to compensate.


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Can you verify that you have windows 7 service pack 1 and IBT shows like ~130gflops? Your experience goes against every system i've seen that didn't have AVX accidentally disabled.


windows is up to date
ibt 2.54 says 110 gflops in standart test, i stopped after 3 because cpu went to 99°C, settings are core x45 , cache x42 , vccin 1.920, vid 1.304 / 1.376 AVX/FMA3 (vcore 1.328 / 1.408 AVX/FMA3), cache 1.256 (measured 1.280).


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> It's not cache voltage, it's for several things (including l3 cache)


Wait, what are we talking about again?


----------



## fateswarm

There are a few condtions that make the system shutdown suddenly without OS failure. I've found two. One, the Intel specs instruct the power supply of the motherboard to shutdown if it can not supply the requested level of voltage and two, it occurs if the temps are high enough that even frequency throttling can't save it.

The latter is a bit peculiar because I've noticed if you overheat it on something sane, say prime96 blend 28.5 it will down-clock and survive the day, but if I put it on SmallFFTs, the pre-programmed way the chip downclocks appears to not be able to beat the heat of SmallFFTs. haha

It's probably something not even Intel anticipated. "No sane person will run smallffts prime95 28.5!".


----------



## BoredErica

Yea... no.

I figured gaming would be a more stressful test for my ram stability than surfing the web, but apparently, not. My web browsing has failed more often than BF3 or Oblivion. I'm setting ram back to 2133 10-11-10, previously known to be stable. I'm not willing to up the ram voltage up either. Nothing I does makes use of ram speed all that much. I don't do video work. Chess work does not rely on ram speed all that much.


----------



## Derp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> It's not cache voltage, it's for several things (including l3 cache)


He says "the Ring Voltage is mainly used to stabilize the uncore, however it can aid CPU overclocking." I know the difference. I just haven't seen anyone ever say this.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> Do you have the CPU IVR fault management disabled in the BIOS? I would get shutdowns without BSOD when that was enabled. Seems likely it is the chip or motherboard shutting themselves down rather than windows.


I don't think I have ever seen this in the bios. Are there any other names for it? I'm using a Gigabyte board.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Derp, check bluescreenview (program called that) to see if there was an unreported bluescreen when you got power cut, aside from that, it can happen with too little vcore or input V. I need ~2.05 (1.95 and probably 2.0 isn't enough) for ~1.395vcore


Nothing shows up with bluescreen viewer. I might just drop the multiplier down by one and see how long it goes.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> There are a few condtions that make the system shutdown suddenly without OS failure. I've found two. One, the Intel specs instruct the power supply of the motherboard to shutdown if it can not supply the requested level of voltage and two, it occurs if the temps are high enough that even frequency throttling can't save it.


The voltages reported in HWinfo are stable. The temps are under 80c so I don't think it's a heat issue. The PSU is a seasonic 660w platinum. which is overkill for this system. Maybe it's defective but wouldn't a PSU problem show it's face a little sooner than 20 hours?


----------



## trickeh2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav451*
> 
> I'd try raising Input to 2.05 or 2.10.
> The manner in which you are failing x264 Stability Test so quickly means you're still quite far from a stable setting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What you want to see is if your code changes from 101 to something else, as that would indicate if it truly was Input Voltage holding you back.
> 
> Also considering what sin had said differently with regards to DC, heck, I would even consider 2.15.
> (Since he emphasized a 0.80v differential from vcore and VRIN in his Z97 guide)
> 
> I'm running closer to 0.70 difference myself (1.265 VID to 1.95 VRIN), so it doesn't hurt to try it anyway.
> I had no problems running a smaller difference at lower overclocks, but it wouldn't surprise me that the difference scales up at higher clocks.
> 
> Let us know how it works!


Alright, thanks I will try just that. Well, looking at previous upgrade cycle it's probably going to be a new CPU in two years, tops three so not super concerned about longetivety of the chip.

I'll do some more testing when I get home tonight, thanks!


----------



## Bogs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> for day to day use. Thats too high.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> i see it like this........
> 
> if you plan to keep the chip for longer than 3 years ........ "which after 3 years it's not covered by intels warranty" then yes it's probably too high
> 
> but if you dont plan to keep it that long and upgrade by *3* years. then i see no problem with 1.45v..........."dellided"


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> My chip degraded by 100-200mhz after say, 3000 hours of use. Half of which were 100% load (I run chess stuff when I'm asleep). Took a year. It was 4.6ghz. 1.42v, 2.15v. To prevent further issues I am settling for 4.4ghz. So now, no more problems. But when I sell my CPU reporting this will be a pain in the ass.
> 
> So I listed my settings and how many hours of work it took to ding the processor, you can plan accordingly.


That seems much higher than what mine is now. Since my last post I realized I actually had to step it up to 1.35v 1.93v, do you think that is still unsafe?


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derp*
> 
> The voltages reported in HWinfo are stable. The temps are under 80c so I don't think it's a heat issue. The PSU is a seasonic 660w platinum. which is overkill for this system. Maybe it's defective but wouldn't a PSU problem show it's face a little sooner than 20 hours?


If it's a supply issue I'm not sure if there is time to see the issue on software. e.g. There may be drop of supply for 0.1sec, the system shutdowns, the software never shows it.


----------



## Derp

1.620 Vrin
CPU package power = 108.721 W
IA cores power = 102.840 W

1.8 Vrin
CPU package power = 97.470
IA cores power = 92.082

Why is this happening? Lowering Vrin raises the CPU package power and IA cores power reading in HWinfo. But power consumption from a kill-a-watt shows that the lower Vrin is consuming a little less power at the wall.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derp*
> 
> 1.620 Vrin
> CPU package power = 108.721 W
> IA cores power = 102.840 W
> 
> 1.8 Vrin
> CPU package power = 97.470
> IA cores power = 92.082
> 
> Why is this happening? Lowering Vrin raises the CPU package power and IA cores power reading in HWinfo. But power consumption from a kill-a-watt shows that the lower Vrin is consuming a little less power at the wall.


thats not much difference. Disconnect as many peripherals and expansions drives as you can to get a more accurate comparison.

Just make certain its not drive spinning in one test and not the other ect.


----------



## Derp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> thats not much difference. Disconnect as many peripherals and expansions drives as you can to get a more accurate comparison.
> 
> Just make certain its not drive spinning in one test and not the other ect.


The rest of the system remains the same for both tests so I don't see why I would need to do that. Also, this is repeatable. I was looking for an explanation as to why this is happening.

A drive spinning wouldn't show up in the CPU package power reading, just at the wall.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derp*
> 
> The rest of the system remains the same for both tests so I don't see why I would need to do that. Also, this is repeatable. I was looking for an explanation as to why this is happening.


so you know which hardrives are spinning?

If you have multiple mechanical drives the os/mobo spins them down or shuts them off if not in use.

Power comparison are better with just the os drive.


----------



## mav451

Are we 100% sure that HWInfo is giving us good numbers in that regard?


----------



## lilchronic

sorry for dbl post


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bogs*
> 
> That seems much higher than what mine is now. Since my last post I realized I actually had to step it up to 1.35v 1.93v, do you think that is still unsafe?


i think it's fine for 24/7 use other's may think different, but you're pretty much right on the line between safe and unsafe......it's really up to you


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> i think it's fine for 24/7 use other's may think different, but you're pretty much right on the line between safe and unsafe......it's really up to you


I agree with lilchronic. Staying around 1.35 is safe. Lilchronic has had many samples too.

Someone will show up and say its been proven to degrade at 1.35v. So expect it.


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

1.35 is proven to degrade


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ConnorMcLeod*
> 
> 1.35 is proven to degrade


see see see!! where is fatewarm? thats who I thought would say it.


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

What about that know table that says max vcore is 1.45 ??
What about guys that wanna stay around 1.25 ?
How can novice guys as me could know what is safe ?
I'm using 1.33 (unless there are avx instruction)

Btw, why do any stress test without avx instruction is not strong enough to pass gaming usage ??


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ConnorMcLeod*
> 
> 1.35 is proven to degrade


there are few reasons why you're oc could not be stable anymore, changing the bios, adding more graphic cards like sli -4way sli, ambient temps rising (summertime) it's hot and heat can cause instability.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bogs*
> 
> That seems much higher than what mine is now. Since my last post I realized I actually had to step it up to 1.35v 1.93v, do you think that is still unsafe?


Yes. I think that's where it's still safe and any higher runs some risk if you really do push your CPU day in, day out. I think 1.35v and under 2v vrin is the safe spot.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ConnorMcLeod*
> 
> 1.35 is proven to degrade


ur mum is proven to degrade


----------



## Bogs

Thanks for the answers guys. I'll keep it at 1.35 for now. Maybe I'll try upping the Vrrin and lowering the Vcore?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ConnorMcLeod*
> 
> What about that know table that says max vcore is 1.45 ??
> What about guys that wanna stay around 1.25 ?
> How can novice guys as me could know what is safe ?
> I'm using 1.33 (unless there are avx instruction)
> 
> Btw, why do any stress test without avx instruction is not strong enough to pass gaming usage ??


I still don't understand why people just say "is it safe"? That's subjected to opinion and usage scenarios. Everybody wants "safe 24/7" but who here ACTUALLY runs their CPU at 100% load 24/7? I bet most of you just do some gaming here and there. As I'm typing this very post, my CPU is at 100% load. And how safe is safe? What chance of degradation is too large and what chance is too small? As if we have data fine enough to answer such a question anyways. This leads into how long you can go before a CPU degrades. Do you actually care if your CPU degrades 100-200mhz after say, 3 years? 5 years? No single chart is ever going to answer all the voltage safety questions for you. If it were that easy nobody would be having this conversation and I'd be posting the safe values on my guide in big, red, letters.

An instruction set is just an instruction set. x264 uses avx2 yet is easier to pass than Prime.

My opinion is that "good safety" is at 1.35v VID, 2v vrin or under.


----------



## fateswarm

Ye, nothing is 100% safe. Physicists will say every structure in the universe will meet its heat/entropy death eventually. We could assume Intel believes their cpus will survive for at least 3-5 years on +10% voltage since they've suggested ranges like that, to be safe for their warranties.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derp*
> 
> 1.620 Vrin
> CPU package power = 108.721 W
> IA cores power = 102.840 W
> 
> 1.8 Vrin
> CPU package power = 97.470
> IA cores power = 92.082
> 
> Why is this happening? Lowering Vrin raises the CPU package power and IA cores power reading in HWinfo. But power consumption from a kill-a-watt shows that the lower Vrin is consuming a little less power at the wall.


We know that current will raise with lower voltage to provide the same power (Power = Voltage * Current). That in turn will give a higher load to the VRM mosfets and other components. Since higher load on them might lower their efficiency in a particular case, it might be the answer.

That might apply both to the m/b and IVR come to think of it, possibly explaining why the output power is also raising.


----------



## Splave

If anyone wants to make a pretty penny on a L310B let me know PayPal is ready


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I still don't understand why people just say "is it safe"? That's subjected to opinion and usage scenarios. Everybody wants "safe 24/7" but who here ACTUALLY runs their CPU at 100% load 24/7? I bet most of you just do some gaming here and there. As I'm typing this very post, my CPU is at 100% load. And how safe is safe? What chance of degradation is too large and what chance is too small? As if we have data fine enough to answer such a question anyways. This leads into how long you can go before a CPU degrades. Do you actually care if your CPU degrades 100-200mhz after say, 3 years? 5 years? No single chart is ever going to answer all the voltage safety questions for you. If it were that easy nobody would be having this conversation and I'd be posting the safe values on my guide in big, red, letters.
> 
> An instruction set is just an instruction set. x264 uses avx2 yet is easier to pass than Prime.
> 
> My opinion is that "good safety" is at 1.35v VID, 2v vrin or under.


Amen.
Darkwizzie I'm afraid the DC thread is beating yours out....I mean I don't see anyone here trying to stick it to Newegg or reaching the total sillyass question level of the DC thread.....


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> We know that current will raise with lower voltage to provide the same power (Power = Voltage * Current). That in turn will give a higher load to the VRM mosfets and other components. Since higher load on them might lower their efficiency in a particular case, it might be the answer.
> 
> That might apply both to the m/b and IVR come to think of it, possibly explaining why the output power is also raising.


The chip electronics don't operate like that. The IVR doesn't maintain a constant power as you imply - it provides a constant voltage under different loads,. You set the voltage, and the load and hence the number of switching circuits active and the frequency give the power. The current is the same for the same IVR voltage. Changing VRIN should not affect this.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Splave*
> 
> If anyone wants to make a pretty penny on a L310B let me know PayPal is ready


Sup?

Why this batch in particular? (Happens to be mine, but i'm in UK lol)


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> The chip electronics don't operate like that. The IVR doesn't maintain a constant power as you imply - it provides a constant voltage under different loads,. You set the voltage, and the load and hence the number of switching circuits active and the frequency give the power. The current is the same for the same IVR voltage. Changing VRIN should not affect this.


If you have a 100w load at 1.2vcore and 1.7vrin, wouldn't there be higher current draw than with 100 watt load, 1.2vcore and 2.0 VRIN?

higher voltage = same power at less current, no?

I'm not an Intel engineer so i have no idea what actually happens


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Splave*
> 
> If anyone wants to make a pretty penny on a L310B let me know PayPal is ready


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Sup?
> 
> Why this batch in particular? (Happens to be mine, but i'm in UK lol)


think he want's @VeerK's chip








http://valid.canardpc.com/13qpxf

i tried a while back he didnt want to sell it to me


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> If i set 1.35v on uncore, it gets 1.38 and i've seen some boards give 1.39, so be careful


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ConnorMcLeod*
> 
> Pay attention, max cache voltage is 1.35, and real voltage can be 0.04 above what you set in bios, so you shouldn't set cache voltage to more than 1.31, anyway, cache is not important, core is king, don't forget, and at first set it to 1.15 or 1.2 and ratio 39 or 40, so you can put it out of the equation and focus on core.


My cache voltage maxes out ~.061V higher than what I set in the UEFI BIOS. I have it set on Manual to 1.16V (40x cache multi) and according to HWInfo 64 the maximum reading was 1.221V under load. Motherboard is Asus Maximus VI Hero UEFI BIOS 1301.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> If you have a 100w load at 1.2vcore and 1.7vrin, wouldn't there be higher current draw than with 100 watt load, 1.2vcore and 2.0 VRIN?
> 
> higher voltage = same power at less current, no?
> 
> I'm not an Intel engineer so i have no idea what actually happens


Not if the IVR is doing its job, It should step down the VRIN voltage to the VID it needs (that is what a voltage regulator does). and maintain that voltage regardless of the load.

-


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Amen.
> Darkwizzie I'm afraid the DC thread is beating yours out....I mean I don't see anyone here trying to stick it to Newegg or reaching the total sillyass question level of the DC thread.....


Over there people still don't know what LLC does and the past 100 posts I saw zero mention of ring bus or input voltage... And one guy is trying to get a refund for a CPU he physically broke.

So...


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> The chip electronics don't operate like that. The IVR doesn't maintain a constant power as you imply


I never implied that. Someone made a test on load and found the numbers I replied to. It seems you want to argue to argue.









Also I talked of cases that efficiency may drop on higher load to the voltage regulator circuit. This may be common. But not guaranteed, e.g. an overkill voltage regulator may even raise efficiency on higher load.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> I never implied that. Someone made a test on load and found the numbers I replied to. It seems you want to argue to argue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Well quit posting sincorrect information then









-


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> Well quit posting sincorrect information then


Arrogant posts like this do not deserve an answer. But it appears you didn't even read what it was discussed. Someone changed input voltage and we had that discussion, it wasn't on a stable voltage as you assumed, it was a state that would obviously give a higher burden of current to the VRM devices and hence perhaps lower efficiency, if that's how the designs would treat that higher burden.


----------



## trickeh2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I still don't understand why people just say "is it safe"? That's subjected to opinion and usage scenarios. Everybody wants "safe 24/7" but who here ACTUALLY runs their CPU at 100% load 24/7? I bet most of you just do some gaming here and there. As I'm typing this very post, my CPU is at 100% load. And how safe is safe? What chance of degradation is too large and what chance is too small? As if we have data fine enough to answer such a question anyways. This leads into how long you can go before a CPU degrades. Do you actually care if your CPU degrades 100-200mhz after say, 3 years? 5 years? No single chart is ever going to answer all the voltage safety questions for you. If it were that easy nobody would be having this conversation and I'd be posting the safe values on my guide in big, red, letters.
> 
> An instruction set is just an instruction set. x264 uses avx2 yet is easier to pass than Prime.
> 
> My opinion is that "good safety" is at 1.35v VID, 2v vrin or under.


True! Also, how long are you planning to use this CPU? A year? Two? Forver? I ran my 2500k at 1.376V (which is pretty high for a sandy) for two years, degradation? None, for two years. If you are, an enthusiast (like most people here probably are) most likely, the span if you CPU is gonna be two years. Sandy was probably the best for it's money... In 6 months we have Broadwell, after that Skylake. Since I just wanted that extra juice I went for the DC, while I should have waited for Broadwell ofc.

Never the less, stable and safe is somewhat subjective







Thanks for the guide too!


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trickeh2k*
> 
> True! Also, how long are you planning to use this CPU? A year? Two? Forver? I ran my 2500k at 1.376V (which is pretty high for a sandy) for two years, degradation? None, for two years. If you are, an enthusiast (like most people here probably are) most likely, the span if you CPU is gonna be two years. Sandy was probably the best for it's money... In 6 months we have Broadwell, after that Skylake. Since I just wanted that extra juice I went for the DC, while I should have waited for Broadwell ofc.
> 
> Never the less, stable and safe is somewhat subjective
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the guide too!


I'm not sure, maybe I'll just get Skylake when it comes out.

You're welcome.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> Not if the IVR is doing its job, It should step down the VRIN voltage to the VID it needs (that is what a voltage regulator does). and maintain that voltage regardless of the load.
> 
> -


If it needs 100 watts @1.0vcore, then to get that 100 watts into the chip you'd need ~66 amps at 1.5v input or 50 amps at 2.0v input, no?

The Vcore voltage/current would not change, but if you raise the amount of power power going to VRIN without raising VRIN voltage then you are increasing the mobo-VRIN current, am i horribly wrong here?


----------



## fateswarm

You're not. He missed the point that someone actually changed the voltage manually and he was talking about stable voltages under load.


----------



## mojobear

Hey guys,

Now that this forum has been alive for so long I had a question I was hoping people could help shed light on. My 4770k chip is a strange one in terms of Vcore behavior.

When I increase vcore past...about 1.26V I get increasing instability to the point where 1.35-1.4V wont even boot up at stock to bios or windows screen. This happens even if I increase vccin up to 2.2-2.3.....I have increased the maximum current to 140% etc but no dice. Cant figure out if there is a setting in the bios I should be changing or something.

I've had this issue for about a year regardless of bios version. Was hoping someone finally could offer some insight.

Thanks!!


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> If it needs 100 watts @1.0vcore, then to get that 100 watts into the chip you'd need ~66 amps at 1.5v input or 50 amps at 2.0v input, no?
> 
> The Vcore voltage/current would not change, but if you raise the amount of power power going to VRIN without raising VRIN voltage then you are increasing the mobo-VRIN current, am i horribly wrong here?


If you are talking about 100W load at the core, then you need 100 amps. I haven't studied switching voltage regulators enough to know how they maintain the input power near to the output power less by an efficiency factor, even though the input voltage is higher.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> You're not. He missed the point that someone actually changed the voltage manually and he was talking about stable voltages under load.


I understood the post entirely. I did not "miss the point".


----------



## soulwrath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mojobear*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> Now that this forum has been alive for so long I had a question I was hoping people could help shed light on. My 4770k chip is a strange one in terms of Vcore behavior.
> 
> When I increase vcore past...about 1.26V I get increasing instability to the point where 1.35-1.4V wont even boot up at stock to bios or windows screen. This happens even if I increase vccin up to 2.2-2.3.....I have increased the maximum current to 140% etc but no dice. Cant figure out if there is a setting in the bios I should be changing or something.
> 
> I've had this issue for about a year regardless of bios version. Was hoping someone finally could offer some insight.
> 
> Thanks!!


it wont boot up? depending on your motherboard for the asus you need ot increase your eventual VOLTAGE


----------



## mojobear

Hey - thats what I did. When I mentioned vccin I was referring the eventual voltage. Sigh. Its beeen a pretty good chip want to get more out of it if I could pass the vcore barrier. Blah.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulwrath*
> 
> it wont boot up? depending on your motherboard for the asus you need ot increase your eventual VOLTAGE


----------



## Megalixir

Hey guys such an informative thread with amazing support, i just finished my new build which iv'e had stashed in my closet for some time now. Got some good results or at least i feel good about them, this has only been my second build first was a sandy bridge in 2011, and sadly i didn't mess with overclocking much.

Username - Megalixir
CPU model - 4770-K
Core multiplier - x48
CPU Vid- 1.350
Vcore - 1.351
Uncore multiplier - x45
uncore voltage - 1.265
VCCIN - 1.9
Cooling solution - Silver Arrow Delid, Coollaboratory Liquid Pro
stability test - intel extreme tuning utility 8 hours
Batch number - Costa Rica 3313B389
Ram speed - 1333
Ram voltage - 1.500
Motherboard- asus maximus 6 hero
LLC setting - auto

I still have to retest the memory, im using a corsair dominator 1866 8gb kit. I previously had stable settings with
core multiplier - x47
cpu vid - 1.312
uncore multiplier - x46
uncore voltage - 1.328
VCCIN - 1.9

But with the more knowledge i gained from reviewing the topic i realized that uncore multiplier really has no need to be that high and receive that much voltage, better off taking the 300mhz loss and gaining 100 mhz core while also bringing uncore voltage a little lower


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> If you are talking about 100W load at the core, then you need 100 amps. I haven't studied switching voltage regulators enough to know how they maintain the input power near to the output power less by an efficiency factor, even though the input voltage is higher.


Yea, your Vcore needs 100 amps.

If your Input voltage has to provide that 100w @ 100a of 1v

with a supply voltage of 1.6v, it needs to receive 62.5 amps of that 1.6v

with a supply voltage of 2.0v, it needs to receive 50 amps of that 2.0v

Am i wrong? From what i'm reading it looks like you're only considering the amps OUTPUT from the IVR, and not input or the total amount of current dealt with (which was what was being talked about, iirc)


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Yea, your Vcore needs 100 amps.
> 
> If your Input voltage has to provide that 100w @ 100a of 1v
> 
> with a supply voltage of 1.6v, it needs to receive 62.5 amps of that 1.6v
> 
> with a supply voltage of 2.0v, it needs to receive 50 amps of that 2.0v
> 
> Am i wrong? From what i'm reading it looks like you're only considering the amps OUTPUT from the IVR, and not input or the total amount of current dealt with (which was what was being talked about, iirc)


I don't think it is that simple with a Voltage regulator. For instance, if it were a linear voltage regulator, you would have to supply 100A x 1.6V = 160W if Vrin were 1.6V, The excess would be lost to ohmic heating. I believe with a switched regulator, the output power is the input power x some efficiency factor. I just am not sure much how that varies with changing input voltage - presumably not much.

But in either case, that does not explain why the power would decrease, if it did, by raising Vrin.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> I don't think it is that simple with a Voltage regulator. For instance, if it were a linear voltage regulator, you would have to supply 100A x 1.6V = 160W if Vrin were 1.6V, The excess would be lost to ohmic heating. I believe with a switched regulator, the output power is the input power x some efficiency factor. I just am not sure much how that varies with changing input voltage - presumably not much.
> 
> But in either case, that does not explain why the power would decrease, if it did, by raising Vrin.


Is it reasonable to conclude that stepping 1.8v to 1.2v might be easier than stepping 1.6v to 1.2v?


----------



## fateswarm

The high side mosfets get 12V and low current (easy job for them, reason they are occasionally smaller capacity) and have some losses. The low side mosfets carry high current due to the low VIN and they have some losses. It depends on what kind of mosfets you use and number of phases but very roughly, the cheaper boards might become more inefficient on high i7 load, but an overkill like XPower though (it can do something like 2,000W) might even gain efficiency since it's so underutilized.

Similar conditions should occur for the IVR. I don't expect it to be too beefy for an i7 K. Considering it's used the same across the mainstream platform and it has issues/ditched in skylake etc.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Is it reasonable to conclude that stepping 1.8v to 1.2v might be easier than stepping 1.6v to 1.2v?


Yes. I should apologize for hurriedly posting before because dinner called.









I think you are basically right about the power except there is an efficiency factor involved - switched circuits transfer power, so the input power tracks the output, but normally it should not be affected by the input voltage,

I was thinking along the same lines a few minutes ago. There is a dtroput voltage below which the voltage regulator can't maintain the output voltage. This is the .4-.6v Intel recommends between Vrin and the core. I suppose it is possible to get a higher output power in that regime, but I would think the efficiency would drop rather than increase and the output voltage and power would drop.

If I get a chance I may try to see if I can repeat this.


----------



## GeneO

Here is what I got. 4.3 GHz, older prime95 large FFT, varying the Vrin via AI suite, looking at the reported Vrin, and looking at the CPU power plots and numbers, and mentally averaging (they don't vary that much.

I normally run Vrin at 1.79v, my core under this load is 1.248v

Vrin droput power
1.58 0.332 95
1.63 , 0382 97
1.68 0.432 96
1.77 0.522 98
1.808 0.632 98
1.888 0.640 97

So I don't any effect as measured by AI suite CPU power.

EDIT: What AI suite must be reporting is the power delivered by the Motherboard VRM, since I have SVID disabled. Same difference though..
-


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Is it reasonable to conclude that stepping 1.8v to 1.2v might be easier than stepping 1.6v to 1.2v?


I think the smaller the difference, it is easier and more efficient.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derp*
> 
> 1.620 Vrin
> CPU package power = 108.721 W
> IA cores power = 102.840 W
> 
> 1.8 Vrin
> CPU package power = 97.470
> IA cores power = 92.082
> 
> Why is this happening? Lowering Vrin raises the CPU package power and IA cores power reading in HWinfo. But power consumption from a kill-a-watt shows that the lower Vrin is consuming a little less power at the wall.


Derp, what board do you have? On my Asus, I cannot manually set Vrin without disabling SVID control (the IVR communications with the Motherboard VR to tell it what Vrin to use). When I disable SVID control, the package and core powers in HWInfo64 and Realtemp are incorrect (like 1.8W under heavy load). You must have the SVID disabled too (maybe automatically) in order to set Vrin. I wonder why you can display the power and I can't. Maybe what you see being displayed is incorrect too, just not as grossly as mine.

regards

EDIT:

I poked around some and it looks like you can't read package or cpu [power with SVID control disabled and you can't set Vrin manually without disabling SVID control. So I don't know what HWinfo is reporting for you, but if you have manually set Vrin, I am pretty sure it must be wrong.


----------



## Dyaems

Weird, not sure if the weather/room temps affects this or not, but I lowered my Cache Ratio by 100mhz and I am able to undervolt my 4770k by 0.100v Core and 0.150v Cache. Cache Voltage can prolly go down further.


----------



## r0cawearz

why does my 4790k scale this badly? i can run 46x @ 1.175 vcore and 1.9 vrin, cstates off, uncore 40x, 1,1 vring

but when i try to hit 47x stable i can't even do 1.26vcore, 2.1vrin


----------



## fateswarm

Yep. That's commmon. My cpu is beautiful on 4.6 but when I hit 4.7, I can do it, but it's a big jump in voltages that it's not worth it.


----------



## BoredErica

Same here but for 4.5ghz to 4.6ghz. That was the jump that allowed for degradation after a year of my abuse.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> I poked around some and it looks like you can't read package or cpu [power with SVID control disabled and you can't set Vrin manually without disabling SVID control. So I don't know what HWinfo is reporting for you, but if you have manually set Vrin, I am pretty sure it must be wrong.


Take another look.. your hero has more options than mine and I can leave SVID enabled and over-write a specific value I want for the VCCIN.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Same here but for 4.5ghz to 4.6ghz. That was the jump that allowed for degradation after a year of my abuse.


The biggest jump in voltage for my 4770K is from 4.8 to 4.9/5.0. I'm going back and retesting here and there as time permits...last night I verified I needed 1.9v Vrin for 1.29v Vcore, after looking at some posts where people are talking about bring the Vrin wayyy down....it don't work for me!
I've compromised and now doing some more testing with P95 28.5, but with FMA3 disabled so it at least sees the AVX instruction set. Under that scenario 4.7 at 1.29 vcore looks good, probably the best I can under 1.30v. But I can run 4.8 with a little more vcore/vrin.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> The biggest jump in voltage for my 4770K is from 4.8 to 4.9/5.0. I'm going back and retesting here and there as time permits...last night I verified I needed 1.9v Vrin for 1.29v Vcore, after looking at some posts where people are talking about bring the Vrin wayyy down....it don't work for me!
> I've compromised and now doing some more testing with P95 28.5, but with FMA3 disabled so it at least sees the AVX instruction set. Under that scenario 4.7 at 1.29 vcore looks good, probably the best I can under 1.30v. But I can run 4.8 with a little more vcore/vrin.


Thats a nice chip. If that was mine I would stay under 1.3v unless benching. I need a little over 1.3 to get 4.5 so I will run the risk of degradation knowing I can probably get one just as good rma.

You on the other hand would loose big if you had rma that.

How many did you buy to find it?


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Take another look.. your hero has more options than mine and I can leave SVID enabled and over-write a specific value I want for the VCCIN.


Nope, when SVID control is enabled, the initial and eventual Vrin menu items are removed. I think it needs to be that way - with SVID enabled, the CPU FIVR controls Vrin, not a BIOS setting..


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> Nope, when SVID control is enabled, the initial and eventual Vrin menu items are removed. I think it needs to be that way - with SVID enabled, the CPU FIVR controls Vrin, not a BIOS setting..


my z87-plus and z87-A shows an override voltage box when svid is on auto.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> my z87-plus and z87-A shows an override voltage box when svid is enabled.


Hmm, that sucks for me then. Do the package powers etc. report correctly in HWinfo, etc with an overide voltage?

-


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Thats a nice chip. If that was mine I would stay under 1.3v unless benching. I need a little over 1.3 to get 4.5 so I will run the risk of degradation knowing I can probably get one just as good rma.
> 
> You on the other hand would loose big if you had rma that.
> 
> How many did you buy to find it?


Technically two, I guess.
Last year I bought a Z87X-UD5H, 4770K, & I had a different pair of 7950's as well as 3x Samsung 830 SSD's......I was having problems and ended up selling it all to Gigabyte so they could try to figure it out.

Anyway I bought replacement Z87X-UD5H/4770K/7950's and new 840 SSD's.The original 4770K wasn't too bad, but the replacement I bought is better.

I'm hoping when I get the 4790K my luck holds. I need the 4770K back in my Z87 board and I will put the 4790K in the Z97.


----------



## A L I E N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Technically two, I guess.
> Last year I bought a Z87X-UD5H, 4770K, & I had a different pair of 7950's as well as 3x Samsung 830 SSD's......I was having problems and ended up selling it all to Gigabyte so they could try to figure it out.
> 
> Anyway I bought replacement Z87X-UD5H/4770K/7950's and new 840 SSD's.The original 4770K wasn't too bad, but the replacement I bought is better.
> 
> I'm hoping when I get the 4790K my luck holds. I need the 4770K back in my Z87 board and I will put the 4790K in the Z97.


Have you noticed any difference in performance by having your 4770k in the Z97 board?


----------



## TheCautiousOne

This is where I have been!! I printed the guide at the beginning a LONG time ago, and have been tweaking ever since, I can boot at 4.7ghz with 1.275, 1.3 and 1.35v: Here is the catch, once I do anything and I mean anything in windows I crash, I have backed down to 4.6ghz which I was close to "stable": Stable in my terms has been playing BF3 (which I got from origin for free) and running it at top settings on TDM. I was around 1.275v at 4.6ghz: My temp spike using 4.6ghz was 78c (I felt safe there) Have never changed vring or things of that nature. I have 16gb of COR DOM Plat Ram at 1600mhz set when I am running that High. I felt like I was succesfull at 4.6ghz but after about an hour of play I would freeze or BSOD.

Right now I am very stable 24/7 (Using realbench 2.2v 15min cycle at 1866mhz 4.4ghz at 1.2v: All c states enabled) Overclocking is set to manual mode, no offset or adaptive. Using HWMonitor and Cpu z. Temps at 4.4ghz with the H100i in push/pull and corsair 750d.

Any Ideas?



Colin


----------



## Derp

Those crashes without a BSOD at the 9, 14 and 20 hour mark of prime28.5 blend w/o FMA3 turned out to be Vcore related and nothing else which seems strange to me.

I bumped the Vcore up from 1.135 to 1.145 and it passed 30 hours of blend without issues at x44. Unfortunately I didn't want Vcore that high so I returned to 1.135 but dropped down to x43 which also passed 30 hours of prime28.5 w/o FMA3 blend. I should be somewhat stable unless I use software that uses FMA3. If that happens, It's back to stock for me because my chip runs extremely hot.

So for me, the difference between x264 V2 stability and prime 28.5 w/o FMA3 blend with 90% ram at 4.4GHz was going from 1.125 to 1.145 Vcore.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> Hmm, that sucks for me then. Do the package powers etc. report correctly in HWinfo, etc with an overide voltage?
> 
> -


I will post some screenies of it after work.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Technically two, I guess.
> Last year I bought a Z87X-UD5H, 4770K, & I had a different pair of 7950's as well as 3x Samsung 830 SSD's......I was having problems and ended up selling it all to Gigabyte so they could try to figure it out.
> 
> Anyway I bought replacement Z87X-UD5H/4770K/7950's and new 840 SSD's.The original 4770K wasn't too bad, but the replacement I bought is better.
> 
> I'm hoping when I get the 4790K my luck holds. I need the 4770K back in my Z87 board and I will put the 4790K in the Z97.


your 4770k is better than 90% of the 4790k I have seen results on.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> I will post some screenies of it after work.


Oh, I believe you. Just weird that it appears that you can disable the control of the Vrin (which for Haswell, Intel calls the requested Vrin the VID, hence SVID) separately from disabling SVID control, and that this isn't available on the Hero.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> Oh, I believe you. Just weird that it appears that you can disable the control of the Vrin (which for Haswell, Intel calls the requested Vrin the VID, hence SVID) separately from disabling SVID control, and that this isn't available on the Hero.


I was not meaning for proof. I just cant remember so I was gonna look at the bios and hwinfo anyways.

I'll show both. The bios set to auto and w/e hwinfo reports.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *A L I E N*
> 
> Have you noticed any difference in performance by having your 4770k in the Z97 board?


No. I actually like my Z87 board more....it at least shows Vring, which my Z97 does not. Compared to the Z87X-UD5H they sort of cheaped out on the Z97 version.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> I will post some screenies of it after work.
> your 4770k is better than 90% of the 4790k I have seen results on.


Indeed, it's better than many. But I've seen some 4.6/1.2v DC posts that have me scratching my head.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> No. I actually like my Z87 board more....it at least shows Vring, which my Z97 does not. Compared to the Z87X-UD5H they sort of cheaped out on the Z97 version.
> Indeed, it's better than many. But I've seen some 4.6/1.2v DC posts that have me scratching my head.


they dont scale higher though. DC can literally hit [email protected] 1 25 and then not hit 47 @ 1.4.

It has the same voltage wall it just gets to 4.6ish at a lower voltage. Most can anyways. Some get stuck at 4.5ghz.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> they dont scale higher though. DC can literally hit [email protected] 1 25 and then not hit 47 @ 1.4.
> 
> It has the same voltage wall it just gets to 4.6ish at a lower voltage. Most can anyways. Some get stuck at 4.5ghz.


Yes, I forgot about that.


----------



## A L I E N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> No. I actually like my Z87 board more....it at least shows Vring, which my Z97 does not. Compared to the Z87X-UD5H they sort of cheaped out on the Z97 version.


Interesting, so do they perform the same, just less features? Or did you notice a OC difference, temp or anything like that? I'm rather curious about the Z97, because I'm thinking about going to it from Z87. In my case though the board would be more than a chipset upgrade.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *A L I E N*
> 
> Interesting, so do they perform the same, just less features? Or did you notice a OC difference, temp or anything like that? I'm rather curious about the Z97, because I'm thinking about going to it from Z87. In my case though the board would be more than a chipset upgrade.


i had a z97 board it was crap i sent it back no difference in overclocking between z87 and z97

keep the z87 board


----------



## A L I E N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> i had a z97 board it was crap i sent it back no difference in overclocking between z87 and z97
> 
> keep the z87 board


Yeah , I keep hearing things along those lines... I'm not even sure DC's all that great. From what I've been following in the DC tread is when overclocked most are about the same as a decent 4770k's. Maybe with a little less heat or voltage, but even that doesn't always seem to be the case. With only a few that are really good chips, it still seems to come down to the luck of the draw again. I was mainly looking at the the newer Z97 because I was originally looking at an Asus WS board, and ending up buying the PRO because that's what MC had in stock. And I hate to admit it but now I'm really liking the look of the new WS board, and it has a few other things I like about it as well. So it's had me wondering about going that route, even upgrading to DC. But from what I've been reading over the last few weeks or months I'm not so sure.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *A L I E N*
> 
> Interesting, so do they perform the same, just less features? Or did you notice a OC difference, temp or anything like that? I'm rather curious about the Z97, because I'm thinking about going to it from Z87. In my case though the board would be more than a chipset upgrade.


Basically they lowered the features of the Z97 compared to the Z87...one less USB 3.0 header, powerpak instead of the good IR, etc. Of course they lowered the price quite a bit.
Don't get me wrong...the Z97X-UD5H is still a great board, I just wish they had retained the features as I would have been willing to pay the price.
As far as performance it's no better.....but I don't have my 4790K yet so I can't say how well DC will run on either board.


----------



## fateswarm

Why generalize and demonize? The DC release is uninteresting and mainly interesting to those needing an upgrade anyway while 4770k was one year old, no reason buying it if you don't need it. The z97 chipset is fine and several boards exceptional, and again if you don't need it don't buy it.


----------



## A L I E N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Why generalize and demonize? The DC release is uninteresting and mainly interesting to those needing an upgrade anyway while 4770k was one year old, no reason buying it if you don't need it. The z97 chipset is fine and several boards exceptional, and again if you don't need it don't buy it.


lol, far from demonizing although I may have generalized a bit. But overall just trying to find out helpful information to help me make a choice. My choice is a little deferent from most, my stuffs brand new and not yet in a build. So I've been reading and asking questions to help me make the best choice for my build.


----------



## A L I E N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Basically they lowered the features of the Z97 compared to the Z87...one less USB 3.0 header, powerpak instead of the good IR, etc. Of course they lowered the price quite a bit.
> Don't get me wrong...the Z97X-UD5H is still a great board, I just wish they had retained the features as I would have been willing to pay the price.
> As far as performance it's no better.....but I don't have my 4790K yet so I can't say how well DC will run on either board.


Cool, thanks by the way. I'm going to have to give it a little more thought and see if it's worth the extra cost to me. Or just stay with what I've got already, lol


----------



## Wirerat

Geno,

Is your ROG board different ?


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Geno,
> 
> Is your ROG board different ?


I have the Maximus VI Hero board as well. I cannot control VRIN without disabling SVID Control. When SVID Control is enabled, the two entries, Initial Input Voltage and Eventual Input Voltage disappear. However, there could be a override thingy on another page - like Tweaker's Paradise.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> I have the Maximus VI Hero board as well. I cannot control VRIN without disabling SVID Control. When SVID Control is enabled, the two entries, Initial Input Voltage and Eventual Input Voltage disappear. However, there could be a override thingy on another page - like Tweaker's Paradise.


strange for asus to change it on the ROG boards.

If I turn it off "input voltage" appears. I never get the eventual input choice though. The picture is from a z87 Plus. My z87 A is identical too.


----------



## BoredErica

A friend of mine bought a DC chip. Told him I made a large-ass Haswell guide, lol. Let's see how far he can push it on his own.


----------



## Megalixir

I'm having issues finding memory stability with the jump from x4.7 to x4.8 core multiplier. It's a corsair dominator platinum 1866 8gb 2x4 kit that is rated to run on 1.5 volts. For my 4.7 overclock, I achieved core and ring bus stability with memory left untouched at 1333. Than I just enabled xmp profile and it went off without a hitch stable for 8 hours at 9 10 9 27 2t. With my newfound 4.8 core multiplier it fails testing every time 1.5 1.6 1.65 1.7 volts. Any suggestions, I'm thinking of unfortunately dropping to 1600 and see if I can find some stability within.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Megalixir*
> 
> I'm having issues finding memory stability with the jump from x4.7 to x4.8 core multiplier. It's a corsair dominator platinum 1866 8gb 2x4 kit that is rated to run on 1.5 volts. For my 4.7 overclock, I achieved core and ring bus stability with memory left untouched at 1333. Than I just enabled xmp profile and it went off without a hitch stable for 8 hours at 9 10 9 27 2t. With my newfound 4.8 core multiplier it fails testing every time 1.5 1.6 1.65 1.7 volts. Any suggestions, I'm thinking of unfortunately dropping to 1600 and see if I can find some stability within.


4.8 ghz with 1600mhz 9-9-9-24-1 is your best bet I believe. Did you try 1800?


----------



## Megalixir

no i have yet to try running at 1800, im fairly unfamiliar with all frequencies of memory and didn't think of it as a standard frequencies. i guess it would be worth a shot to take a few stabs at it before dropping to 1600.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> I have the Maximus VI Hero board as well. I cannot control VRIN without disabling SVID Control. When SVID Control is enabled, the two entries, Initial Input Voltage and Eventual Input Voltage disappear. However, there could be a override thingy on another page - like Tweaker's Paradise.


Looked - there is nothing else,

@Wirerat Yes it is different.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *A L I E N*
> 
> Cool, thanks by the way. I'm going to have to give it a little more thought and see if it's worth the extra cost to me. Or just stay with what I've got already, lol


What do you have now?


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> A friend of mine bought a DC chip. Told him I made a large-ass Haswell guide, lol. Let's see how far he can push it on his own.


...hopefully he won't be asking every 15 minutes "is this good? is this OK? come on guys help?" lol I think I'm going to have to quit looking at the DC thread. So many people don't want to take the time to learn how their board operates, they would rather ask everyone else. I mean no problem with questions, but when people just throw a cpu in a board and immediately ask everyone what to do next ....I just don't get what the rush is.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> ...hopefully he won't be asking every 15 minutes "is this good? is this OK? come on guys help?" lol I think I'm going to have to quit looking at the DC thread. So many people don't want to take the time to learn how their board operates, they would rather ask everyone else. I mean no problem with questions, but when people just throw a cpu in a board and immediately ask everyone what to do next ....I just don't get what the rush is.


me neither bro


----------



## zorc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> ...hopefully he won't be asking every 15 minutes "is this good? is this OK? come on guys help?" lol I think I'm going to have to quit looking at the DC thread. So many people don't want to take the time to learn how their board operates, they would rather ask everyone else. I mean no problem with questions, but when people just throw a cpu in a board and immediately ask everyone what to do next ....I just don't get what the rush is.


+1


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> ...hopefully he won't be asking every 15 minutes "is this good? is this OK? come on guys help?" lol I think I'm going to have to quit looking at the DC thread. So many people don't want to take the time to learn how their board operates, they would rather ask everyone else. I mean no problem with questions, but when people just throw a cpu in a board and immediately ask everyone what to do next ....I just don't get what the rush is.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> me neither bro


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zorc*
> 
> +1


http://www.overclock.net/t/1488820/rave-huge-hifiman-he-6-sale-on-amazon/0_100#post_22248724


----------



## fateswarm

I've noticed the quality of knowledge of people decreases as the time passes by from the point of release. We get a lot of kids with automatic settings this week and a lot of abstract questions. Good luck with those unknown voltages.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1488820/rave-huge-hifiman-he-6-sale-on-amazon/0_100#post_22248724


Wow. I'm, uh, flabbergasted.
Do you think your name is forever linked to bsod? lol.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Wow. I'm, uh, flabbergasted.
> Do you think your name is forever linked to bsod? lol.


He was joking BTW.









Love how some of you necro-ed the post now.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> He was joking BTW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love how some of you necro-ed the post now.


We just love all things Dark. wizzie.


----------



## DMac84

Great Guide! Thank you! So I have a question and would like to make sure I didn't kill my CPU. Rig is 4790K @ 44x100 / 1.255v on H80i push/pull - Mem @ 1866 8-8-8-24-1T @ 1.55v

I have been stressing for about 48 hours with different tools because I want to keep my temps at a certain point.

I did LinX for about 8 hours, CPU max was about 91C
OCCT - Small/Med/Large for about 4 hours, Max was about 89C
AIDA64 Stress Test CPU/FPU/Cache/Mem (Did them individually and together) Max was about 90C
x264 v2 Bench for about 4 hours - max 72C

So I figured I knew about what my max temp was... I ran Prime95 Blend and for a period of about 20 minutes while I stepped away, I was pushing 100C+ and was throttling.

When I came back and noticed that my CPU graph was over 100C for like 20 minutes and my CPU went from 4.4GHz down to whatever it throttled to, I turned off Prime95.

I have experienced no lockups, reboots, bsods... but just want to make sure I didn't totally own my CPU keeping it at 100+C for 20 min.

Thanks all!


----------



## BoredErica

You have to be more careful with Prime. I think it'll be fine, just don't do it again. On the other hand, none of us have really run 100C for longer than a minute or two so you're in uncharted territory. Throttling is supposed to prevent the CPU from being severely damaged and it's fine so far.


----------



## fateswarm

The cpus are hardcoded to shutdown or downclock after a point, so temperature is not a severe problem (it would be if it were completely unlocked).

But, Intel suggests to keep it around 75C according to some specs, for super longevity. This is not very clear though because it depends on TDP.

Meaning, it doesn't make much sense that the spec would allow higher temps (for safety) on higher end models since the dies are identical.

I would guess though if they fear they'll lose their warranty security after 100C, 20% less might be considered very safe, so up to 80C.


----------



## DMac84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> You have to be more careful with Prime. I think it'll be fine, just don't do it again. On the other hand, none of us have really run 100C for longer than a minute or two so you're in uncharted territory. Throttling is supposed to prevent the CPU from being severely damaged and it's fine so far.


In my aida64 monitor I could see that it was bouncing from like 101 to 97 and the throttling was happening and it was doing this on and off for about 20 min, everything seems ok. Is there any test I can do now to test my cup to make sure I didn't kill part of it?


----------



## spenceaj

So i started Overclocking my 4670k (the build in my sig) and i got it to 4400 Mhz at 1.18V (~80 C) i couldnt get it to any higher frequency (4500) even at 1.21V (which gets me to 90 C at 4400) do you think i seated the CPU cooler incorrectly or what? these numbers just didnt seem right to me looking at the others (especially with a phanteks tc14pe), all i set was my Vcore Voltage and my CPU frequency, i couldnt see any adaptive setting so is there something im missing and not changing? i was using the legacy bios but i can update my UEFI and try the other one and hopefully i will see adaptive. if that helps.

I am very new to overclocking sorry, and have read this guide and looked at a bunch of pages and thought i had to ask the question. thanks for any help.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spenceaj*
> 
> So i started Overclocking my 4670k (the build in my sig) and i got it to 4400 Mhz at 1.18V (~80 C) i couldnt get it to any higher frequency (4500) even at 1.21V (which gets me to 90 C at 4400) do you think i seated the CPU cooler incorrectly or what? these numbers just didnt seem right to me looking at the others (especially with a phanteks tc14pe), all i set was my Vcore Voltage and my CPU frequency, i couldnt see any adaptive setting so is there something im missing and not changing? i was using the legacy bios but i can update my UEFI and try the other one and hopefully i will see adaptive. if that helps.
> 
> I am very new to overclocking sorry, and have read this guide and looked at a bunch of pages and thought i had to ask the question. thanks for any help.


4.4 @1.18 is good

What test are you using? That's EXTREMELY important.

Download Hwinfo, scroll down to Vcore sensor (not core VID) and check it at load, as well.

If you had [email protected], then 4.5 would be expected around ~1.23, and you could probably run at 4.6-4.7ghz if you wanted to.

Gigabyte doesn't have an Adaptive setting and you wouldn't want to use it - like many other boards, as long as you have c-states and EIST enabled, as well as balanced power plan in Windows, your CPU will idle at 800mhz and ~0.1vcore average. They allow you to do that while manually controlling your load voltage, which is good.


----------



## spenceaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> 4.4 @1.18 is good
> 
> What test are you using? That's EXTREMELY important.
> 
> Download Hwinfo, scroll down to Vcore sensor (not core VID) and check it at load, as well.
> 
> If you had [email protected], then 4.5 would be expected around ~1.23, and you could probably run at 4.6-4.7ghz if you wanted to.
> 
> Gigabyte doesn't have an Adaptive setting and you wouldn't want to use it - like many other boards, as long as you have c-states and EIST enabled, as well as balanced power plan in Windows, your CPU will idle at 800mhz and ~0.1vcore average. They allow you to do that while manually controlling your load voltage, which is good.


forgot that, im using prime 95 small fft's, doesnt 80C at 1.18V seem high though? im almost certain it could be a CPU cooler problem, the brackets on one side dont seem to be screwing in all the way so i overnighted some new brackets.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spenceaj*
> 
> forgot that, im using prime 95 small fft's, doesnt 80C at 1.18V seem high though? im almost certain it could be a CPU cooler problem, the brackets on one side dont seem to be screwing in all the way so i overnighted some new brackets.


Some tests run 40-50c hotter than others, so it doesn't seem so abnormal. You might have a cooler problem, but i can't diagnose it with you running the hottest tests, because i don't have any data for those at high OC's other than "really damn hot"

Check your temps on x264 -

https://mega.co.nz/#!3tAGnAqZ!QbCz2r1fG0WjM8DgGYeExngGypaHftAzPUgTSn2kAdk

^When it asks, use 8 threads for i5.

Personally for Haswell, i use x264 and prime 27.9 fft 1344-1344. Those are two tests that are like 40c cooler than the hottest ones, yet let you make an overclock that will never crash, be unstable or show WHEA errors etc.


----------



## spenceaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Some tests run 40-50c hotter than others, so it doesn't seem so abnormal. You might have a cooler problem, but i can't diagnose it with you running the hottest tests, because i don't have any data for those at high OC's other than "really damn hot"
> 
> Check your temps on x264 -
> 
> https://mega.co.nz/#!3tAGnAqZ!QbCz2r1fG0WjM8DgGYeExngGypaHftAzPUgTSn2kAdk
> 
> ^When it asks, use 8 threads for i5.
> 
> Personally for Haswell, i use x264 and prime 27.9 fft 1344-1344. Those are two tests that are like 40c cooler than the hottest ones, yet let you make an overclock that will never crash, be unstable or show WHEA errors etc.


alright ill look into those tests, i was just concerning because looking at the charts nearly everyone has 1.25V+ and mine couldnt reach that in a million year, but 1.8 at 4400 seems like my chip shouldnt be THAT bad

why 8 threads for i5?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spenceaj*
> 
> alright ill look into those tests, i was just concerning because looking at the charts nearly everyone has 1.25V+ and mine couldnt reach that in a million year, but 1.8 at 4400 seems like my chip shouldnt be THAT bad
> 
> why 8 threads for i5?


Because x264 has higher CPU load on average that way. 8 works better than 4 on i5 and 16 works better than 8 on quad core i7


----------



## spenceaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Because x264 has higher CPU load on average that way. 8 works better than 4 on i5 and 16 works better than 8 on quad core i7


alright thanks


----------



## fateswarm

That test appears be very low on ram usage. Probably similar to a middle-ground prim95 configuration. Surprising that x264 has that low ram usage to be honest, but it's probably because the segments are too small in size.

Hm, unless it's a little different on i5 with the slightly lower cache.


----------



## spenceaj

well i used the small ffts because i just wanted it to be really stable and never have to worry about it, i was going to blunt stability testing then i was going to do a few hours of things like the blend and x264 to make sure it was all good


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spenceaj*
> 
> well i used the small ffts because i just wanted it to be really stable and never have to worry about it, i was going to blunt stability testing then i was going to do a few hours of things like the blend and x264 to make sure it was all good


27.9 fft 1344-1344 with x264 afterwards are good for that, they're not as good at catching everything as prime 28.5 custom blend while multitasking for 12 hours-1week, but they're harsh enough on vcore/vrin so you can figure out those knobs 100%, and then just raise uncore/cache afterwards when you're sure that those tests and all of your programs work fine on say, 46x core, 33x uncore with that vcore and VRIN.


----------



## Wirerat

Last Thursday I chatted with an intel rep. I requested an rma. My new 4670k arrives tomorrow and I did not even cross ship or use the tunning plan.

Thats 8 days fom start to finish and it only cost me the shipping one way. Im impressed.


----------



## Derp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Last Thursday I chatted with an intel rep. I requested an rma. My new 4670k arrives tomorrow and I did not even cross ship or use the tunning plan.
> 
> Thats 8 days fom start to finish and it only cost me the shipping one way. Im impressed.


Why did you request the RMA?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derp*
> 
> Why did you request the RMA?


cpu light was on, no post.

I havent decided what im doing with it yet. I already have 4770k in its place. I thought they might not replace it.


----------



## tomlev5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> cpu light was on, no post.


Why? Did you do something special to it, that you got that treatment?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomlev5*
> 
> Why? Did you do something special to it, that you got that treatment?


well it was delidded 6 months ago. Not sure what happen to it really. I swapped out my paste under the ihs. Put it all back together and nada. Nothing. It never booted again.

I told the rep it was delided. He just said return it to stock configuration. So I glued it back up.

I suggested using my tunning plan they said this condition is standard warrenty replacement.

They do not even test the cpu you send in. They only verify the numbers match the numbers you used to get the rma number.

I was sharing because intel has the fastest, easiest rma I ever done.


----------



## spenceaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> well it was delidded 6 months ago. Not sure what happen to it really. I swapped out my paste under the ihs. Put it all back together and nada. Nothing. It never booted again.
> 
> I told the rep it was delided. He just said return it to stock configuration. So I glued it back up.
> 
> I suggested using my tunning plan they said this condition is standard warrenty replacement.
> 
> They do not even test the cpu you send in. They only verify the numbers match the numbers you used to get the rma number.
> 
> I was sharing because intel has the fastest, easiest rma I ever done.


wow you delided and OCed and you got an RMA, that is ridiculous


----------



## PalominoCreek

Sorry if it's not the right place to post this!

Really new to OC'ing, just got a new cooler today for my 4670k and I decided to give it a try. Mine is now running at 4.2GHz however I don't have much of an idea what I'm doing despite having read this guide. Hope someone can help, I don't want 4.6GHz out of this but around 4.4, 4.5 would be nice.

These are some of the settings on my BIOS, It's an Asrock Z87 Extreme 4.

CPU Ratio: All Core 42

Cache Ratio: 40

BLCK/PCIE Frequency: 100.0

BLCK Ratio: Auto

Spread Spectrum: Disabled

CPU OC Fixed Mode: Auto

speedstep and turboboost both enabled

Filter PLL frequency: auto Internal PLL overvoltage: auto

FVIR Switch frequency signature: auto

frequency offset: auto

cpu voltage mode: override

vcore override voltage: 1.260

vcore voltage additional offset: 0.010

cpu cache voltage mode: override

cache voltage: 1.260

cache voltage offset: 0.010

cpu input voltage: fixed mode 1.800V

cpu llc: level 3

So following this guide's recommendation I did the x264 test, only with these settings it managed to complete and it was only for around twenty minutes, if I set it to 4.3GHz, even if I change the Vcore voltage to a bigger number it just crashes near the end. I also tried Prime95 and well, it reached 99C and BSOD'd right after so yup, probably not as stable as I might think. Cooler is not top tier but it was the only thing I could buy for my small case, it's an H75 that mantained 70C temps at load in most of the tests I've done except for Prime95. I tried AIDA64, x264 and Intel Burn Test (this one just at stock).

not sure what could be the problem here, probably a mistake by me and the settings being badly configured, or could just be the chip that is "bad"?


----------



## spenceaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> Sorry if it's not the right place to post this!
> 
> Really new to OC'ing, just got a new cooler today for my 4670k and I decided to give it a try. Mine is now running at 4.2GHz however I don't have much of an idea what I'm doing despite having read this guide. Hope someone can help, I don't want 4.6GHz out of this but around 4.4, 4.5 would be nice.
> 
> These are some of the settings on my BIOS, It's an Asrock Z87 Extreme 4.
> 
> CPU Ratio: All Core 42
> 
> Cache Ratio: 40
> 
> BLCK/PCIE Frequency: 100.0
> 
> BLCK Ratio: Auto
> 
> Spread Spectrum: Disabled
> 
> CPU OC Fixed Mode: Auto
> 
> speedstep and turboboost both enabled
> 
> Filter PLL frequency: auto Internal PLL overvoltage: auto
> 
> FVIR Switch frequency signature: auto
> 
> frequency offset: auto
> 
> cpu voltage mode: override
> 
> vcore override voltage: 1.260
> 
> vcore voltage additional offset: 0.010
> 
> cpu cache voltage mode: override
> 
> cache voltage: 1.260
> 
> cache voltage offset: 0.010
> 
> cpu input voltage: fixed mode 1.800V
> 
> cpu llc: level 3
> 
> So following this guide's recommendation I did the x264 test, only with these settings it managed to complete and it was only for around twenty minutes, if I set it to 4.3GHz, even if I change the Vcore voltage to a bigger number it just crashes near the end. I also tried Prime95 and well, it reached 99C and BSOD'd right after so yup, probably not as stable as I might think. Cooler is not top tier but it was the only thing I could buy for my small case, it's an H75 that mantained 70C temps at load in most of the tests I've done except for Prime95. I tried AIDA64, x264 and Intel Burn Test (this one just at stock).
> 
> not sure what could be the problem here, probably a mistake by me and the settings being badly configured, or could just be the chip that is "bad"?


what cooler is it?


----------



## PalominoCreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spenceaj*
> 
> what cooler is it?


H75. "Stock" (pre-applied paste). The room is pretty hot though, and the Prime95 test was done at 4.3GHz. I expected a bit more I must be honest but maybe it's just me screwing up somewhere. Is there really nothing wrong with the settings on my BIOS?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spenceaj*
> 
> wow you delided and OCed and you got an RMA, that is ridiculous


I also bought a tuning plan and told the rep about the delid. What's ridiculous about that?


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> Sorry if it's not the right place to post this!
> 
> Really new to OC'ing, just got a new cooler today for my 4670k and I decided to give it a try. Mine is now running at 4.2GHz however I don't have much of an idea what I'm doing despite having read this guide. Hope someone can help, I don't want 4.6GHz out of this but around 4.4, 4.5 would be nice.
> 
> These are some of the settings on my BIOS, It's an Asrock Z87 Extreme 4.
> 
> CPU Ratio: All Core 42
> 
> Cache Ratio: 40
> 
> BLCK/PCIE Frequency: 100.0
> 
> BLCK Ratio: Auto
> 
> Spread Spectrum: Disabled
> 
> CPU OC Fixed Mode: Auto
> 
> speedstep and turboboost both enabled
> 
> Filter PLL frequency: auto Internal PLL overvoltage: auto
> 
> FVIR Switch frequency signature: auto
> 
> frequency offset: auto
> 
> cpu voltage mode: override
> 
> vcore override voltage: 1.260
> 
> vcore voltage additional offset: 0.010
> 
> cpu cache voltage mode: override
> 
> cache voltage: 1.260
> 
> cache voltage offset: 0.010
> 
> cpu input voltage: fixed mode 1.800V
> 
> cpu llc: level 3
> 
> So following this guide's recommendation I did the x264 test, only with these settings it managed to complete and it was only for around twenty minutes, if I set it to 4.3GHz, even if I change the Vcore voltage to a bigger number it just crashes near the end. I also tried Prime95 and well, it reached 99C and BSOD'd right after so yup, probably not as stable as I might think. Cooler is not top tier but it was the only thing I could buy for my small case, it's an H75 that mantained 70C temps at load in most of the tests I've done except for Prime95. I tried AIDA64, x264 and Intel Burn Test (this one just at stock).
> 
> not sure what could be the problem here, probably a mistake by me and the settings being badly configured, or could just be the chip that is "bad"?


You should follow the guide. If you're trying to OC the core, lower your cache ratio and cache voltage. Set RAM to run really slow. Set Input voltage (eventual if you're on an Asus board) to 1.9v. Start at 42 or 43 and stress test until you're happy it's stable. Then move on to 43 or 44. Only change one variable at a time and then retest.


----------



## PalominoCreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> You should follow the guide. If you're trying to OC the core, lower your cache ratio and cache voltage. Set RAM to run really slow. Set Input voltage (eventual if you're on an Asus board) to 1.9v. Start at 42 or 43 and stress test until you're happy it's stable. Then move on to 43 or 44. Only change one variable at a time and then retest.


Cache ratio was on auto, I just set it to 40 just because. What number should I key in if I want to get 4.3GHz? Also I'm keying in the cache voltage the same as the Vcore voltage each time, and the same with the Vcore/cache offset. Not sure if this is the right thing to do though.

About the RAM, it's on XMP at 1600, I could set it to run really slow but is there any reason behind it?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> Cache ratio was on auto, I just set it to 40 just because. What number should I key in if I want to get 4.3GHz? Also I'm keying in the cache voltage the same as the Vcore voltage each time, and the same with the Vcore/cache offset. Not sure if this is the right thing to do though.
> 
> About the RAM, it's on XMP at 1600, I could set it to run really slow but is there any reason behind it?


manually plug in the number for the ram. set it to 9-9-9-9-24-1 1600mhz at 1.5v(or 1.65 if thats what your ram needs.) turn xmp off.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> Cache ratio was on auto, I just set it to 40 just because. What number should I key in if I want to get 4.3GHz? Also I'm keying in the cache voltage the same as the Vcore voltage each time, and the same with the Vcore/cache offset. Not sure if this is the right thing to do though.
> 
> About the RAM, it's on XMP at 1600, I could set it to run really slow but is there any reason behind it?


That's not the right thing to do.

If you want to do it right you need to set everything to stock and observe your VID under load with HWInfo 64.

Then start OCing (per the guide) by setting your cache ratio to 33, cache voltage to 1.15V, VID to whatever you observed under load for your CPU voltage, set input voltage to 1.9v, and then stress test.

Initially you want to run your RAM slow to get rid of all the variables that could cause instability while you're trying to find stability on your core overclock. Running your RAM at XMP is probably OK though.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> That's not the right thing to do.
> 
> If you want to do it right you need to set everything to stock and observe your VID under load with HWInfo 64.
> 
> Then start OCing (per the guide) by setting your cache ratio to 33, cache voltage to 1.15V, VID to whatever you observed under load for your CPU voltage, set input voltage to 1.9v, and then stress test.
> 
> Initially you want to run your RAM slow to get rid of all the variables that could cause instability while you're trying to find stability on your core overclock. Running your RAM at XMP is probably OK though.


the only thing about xmp is that some mobos have the xmp profile affect cache ratios I would avoid it until the core is stable.


----------



## PalominoCreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> Cache ratio was on auto, I just set it to 40 just because. What number should I key in if I want to get 4.3GHz? Also I'm keying in the cache voltage the same as the Vcore voltage each time, and the same with the Vcore/cache offset. Not sure if this is the right thing to do though.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> That's not the right thing to do.
> 
> If you want to do it right you need to set everything to stock and observe your VID under load with HWInfo 64.
> 
> Then start OCing (per the guide) by setting your cache ratio to 33, cache voltage to 1.15V, VID to whatever you observed under load for your CPU voltage, set input voltage to 1.9v, and then stress test.
> 
> Initially you want to run your RAM slow to get rid of all the variables that could cause instability while you're trying to find stability on your core overclock. Running your RAM at XMP is probably OK though.


There's no VID setting to chance on my MOBO (or maybe it's there under a different name), I could do what you told me however what about the rest of the settings? I'd like to know what do I have to key in and what do they mean? For example the PLL settings, do they do anything at all? What about the "additional offset" ones? I pretty much just keyed in something a dude copy pasted on another forum.

And okay I'll set the RAM to 1333.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> There's no VID setting to chance on my MOBO (or maybe it's there under a different name), I could do what you told me however what about the rest of the settings? I'd like to know what do I have to key in and what do they mean? For example the PLL settings, do they do anything at all? What about the "additional offset" ones? I pretty much just keyed in something a dude copy pasted on another forum.
> 
> And okay I'll set the RAM to 1333.


VID should be called CPU Voltage or something to that effect.

You don't really need to mess with anything other than a few variables. Keep everything on auto. The only things you'll be changing manually are:

1) CPU voltage
2) Cache voltage
3) Input voltage
4) CPU multiplier
5) Cache multiplier

Those are the important ones, and while OCing your core you're only really going to be changing the CPU multiplier and CPU voltage.

You can also play with LLC settings, though leaving it on Auto is probably fine. You can turn off iGPU if you have a discrete graphics card.


----------



## Megalixir

got my memory kit to pass 8 hours of intel extreme tuning utility, running at 1800mhz 9 10 9 27 1 1.65volts. reran the test it failed with about 3 hours left. any ideas??


----------



## PalominoCreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> There's no VID setting to chance on my MOBO (or maybe it's there under a different name), I could do what you told me however what about the rest of the settings? I'd like to know what do I have to key in and what do they mean? For example the PLL settings, do they do anything at all? What about the "additional offset" ones? I pretty much just keyed in something a dude copy pasted on another forum.
> 
> And okay I'll set the RAM to 1333.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> the only thing about xmp is that some mobos have the xmp profile affect cache ratios I would avoid it until the core is stable.


About stress testing, do I really need to leave it on all night? Or is a 20 minutes x264 test enough? I mean, the times in which I tried with 4.3GHz it didn't go through with it so I
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> VID should be called CPU Voltage or something to that effect.
> 
> You don't really need to mess with anything other than a few variables. Keep everything on auto. The only things you'll be changing manually are:
> 
> 1) CPU voltage
> 2) Cache voltage
> 3) Input voltage
> 4) CPU multiplier
> 5) Cache multiplier
> 
> Those are the important ones, and while OCing your core you're only really going to be changing the CPU multiplier and CPU voltage.
> 
> You can also play with LLC settings, though leaving it on Auto is probably fine. You can turn off iGPU if you have a discrete graphics card.


Thank you for the help. There is no CPU Voltage, only Vcore voltage. There's a setting for "voltage mode" and "cache voltage mode", which I set to override, there's also auto and adaptive. What's best?
And how do I disable the iGPU?


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DMac84*
> 
> In my aida64 monitor I could see that it was bouncing from like 101 to 97 and the throttling was happening and it was doing this on and off for about 20 min, everything seems ok. Is there any test I can do now to test my cup to make sure I didn't kill part of it?


With Prime IMO don't waste time with small FFTs, sure it runs hotters but even if all looks good, you're more likely to BSOD with large / blend, both which run cooler.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Last Thursday I chatted with an intel rep. I requested an rma. My new 4670k arrives tomorrow and I did not even cross ship or use the tunning plan.
> 
> Thats 8 days fom start to finish and it only cost me the shipping one way. Im impressed.


Wish I could say the same, I'm still being stuffed around. First they ignored me for few days then when I got a response they kept asking if I had the plan I was trying to use - even after I gave them the activation code. Then they said they couldn't find my CPU and wanted a picture of it which I provided - now it's still being investigated by 2nd level or whatever. PITA.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> About stress testing, do I really need to leave it on all night? Or is a 20 minutes x264 test enough? I mean, the times in which I tried with 4.3GHz it didn't go through with it so I
> Thank you for the help. There is no CPU Voltage, only Vcore voltage. There's a setting for "voltage mode" and "cache voltage mode", which I set to override, there's also auto and adaptive. What's best?
> And how do I disable the iGPU?


Fill out your sig so we can see what mobo etc. you have.

Vcore voltage is the one you want. That's the CPU voltage. You want to set your voltages to "override." That is probably what manual is called on your board.

All of the voltages you change, set them to Override mode.


----------



## PalominoCreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> About stress testing, do I really need to leave it on all night? Or is a 20 minutes x264 test enough? I mean, the times in which I tried with 4.3GHz it didn't go through with it so I
> Thank you for the help. There is no CPU Voltage, only Vcore voltage. There's a setting for "voltage mode" and "cache voltage mode", which I set to override, there's also auto and adaptive. What's best?
> And how do I disable the iGPU?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> Fill out your sig so we can see what mobo etc. you have.
> 
> Vcore voltage is the one you want. That's the CPU voltage. You want to set your voltages to "override." That is probably what manual is called on your board.
> 
> All of the voltages you change, set them to Override mode.


Thank you, I already posted my mobo and cooler! Asrock Z87 Extreme 4, H75 cooler, 4670k chip. 650W Bronze plus PSU if that matters.

Should the CPU voltage be the same as the cache voltage?


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> Thank you, I already posted my mobo and cooler! Asrock Z87 Extreme 4, H75 cooler, 4670k chip. 650W Bronze plus PSU if that matters.
> 
> *Should the CPU voltage be the same as the cache voltage?*


No.

Set cache voltage to 1.15V and cache ratio to 33.

Overclocked, your Vcore will probably be over 1.3V. That's way too high for the cache voltage.

Most of us settle in ultimately at a cache ratio of ~40x with voltage of about 1.15V to 1.18V. But don't worry about cache until your core OC is done.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> Thank you, I already posted my mobo and cooler! Asrock Z87 Extreme 4, H75 cooler, 4670k chip. 650W Bronze plus PSU if that matters.
> 
> Should the CPU voltage be the same as the cache voltage?


No. Vcore should be up to ~1.35 and cache voltage kept at 1.15 until verifying everything stable after you got the max core multiplier you want


----------



## PalominoCreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> No. Vcore should be up to ~1.35 and cache voltage kept at 1.15 until verifying everything stable after you got the max core multiplier you want


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> No.
> 
> Set cache voltage to 1.15V and cache ratio to 33.
> 
> Overclocked, your Vcore will probably be over 1.3V. That's way too high for the cache voltage.
> 
> Most of us settle in ultimately at a cache ratio of ~40x with voltage of about 1.15V to 1.18V. But don't worry about cache until your core OC is done.


Alright, I guess that's what I was doing wrong then. Thank you both. I'll start with stress testing at 3.4GHz (probably higher because of turbo boost though) and check my VID. Honestly I spent 5 hours with this yesterday without moving, I think I'll just do like twenty minutes stress tests for today, seeing as it crashes anyway if it can't handle the x264 test not even 15 minutes in.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> Alright, I guess that's what I was doing wrong then. Thank you both. I'll start with stress testing at 3.4GHz (probably higher because of turbo boost though) and check my VID. Honestly I spent 5 hours with this yesterday without moving, I think I'll just do like twenty minutes stress tests for today, seeing as it crashes anyway if it can't handle the x264 test not even 15 minutes in.


OCing (properly) can be a pain because of all the time it can take. But just follow the guide (only change one variable at a time and OC core first) and you'll save yourself a lot of headaches.


----------



## PalominoCreek

So it's stable 1.11/1.14V at 3.8GHz. Then I tried OC'ing to 4.0, Uncore 3.3 at 1.18v, did the x264 test and it went well. Then 1.196V at 4.2, went well. It always BSOD's at 4.3, tried at 1.22V but it didn't pass.

Should I just leave it at 4.2GHz or keep increasing the core voltage to get 4.3GHz? Maybe it's just not the greatest chip?


----------



## fateswarm

Try up to 1.3v, it's relatively safe.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> So it's stable 1.11/1.14V at 3.8GHz. Then I tried OC'ing to 4.0, Uncore 3.3 at 1.18v, did the x264 test and it went well. Then 1.196V at 4.2, went well. It always BSOD's at 4.3, tried at 1.22V but it didn't pass.
> 
> Should I just leave it at 4.2GHz or keep increasing the core voltage to get 4.3GHz? Maybe it's just not the greatest chip?


Unless things are getting too hot, up the core voltage a bit more for 43.


----------



## PalominoCreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Try up to 1.3v, it's relatively safe.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> Unless things are getting too hot, up the core voltage a bit more for 43.


It passed the test with 1.240V at 4.3GHz. I would definitely love to keep going but damn I'm scared lol. Is it an okay voltage for that clock speed?

Temps at load didn't go over 69C, not sure how good that is but the ambient temperature is definitely hot believe me.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> It passed the test with 1.240V at 4.3GHz. I would definitely love to keep going but damn I'm scared lol. Is it an okay voltage for that clock speed?
> 
> Temps at load didn't go over 69C, not sure how good that is but the ambient temperature is definitely hot believe me.


What is your Vcore under load?

That voltage is perfectly fine. Like Cyro999 mentioned, you're good up to about 1.35V. But it looks like your temps will max out before you get to that voltage anyway.


----------



## fateswarm

Ignore the frequency in terms of safety. It's mainly about voltage and temps. And since temps are auto-throttled anyway, just care about voltage being below 1.3v and temps below 80C (1.35v for more risky, 1.4v for way more risky).


----------



## PalominoCreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> What is your Vcore under load?
> 
> That voltage is perfectly fine. Like Cyro999 mentioned, you're good up to about 1.35V. But it looks like your temps will max out before you get to that voltage anyway.


Good to know. Is 70C under load on x264 too hot? Vcore, uh, in HWiNFO all I look at usually are the different Core VID temperatures (I suppose you mean that?), if yes then they're all at 1.240, maximum 1.242V. If you didn't mean that then tell me what should I look for in HWiNFO, I don't see any Vcore sensor.


----------



## PalominoCreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Ignore the frequency in terms of safety. It's mainly about voltage and temps. And since temps are auto-throttled anyway, just care about voltage being below 1.3v and temps below 80C (1.35v for more risky, 1.4v for way more risky).


I definitely don't want to go over 1.3V, just bought this after being stuck with a crappy computer for many years so I don't really wanna risk anything. If you guys think I can get to 4.5 then I'd be settled with that right now.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> Good to know. Is 70C under load on x264 too hot? Vcore, uh, in HWiNFO all I look at usually are the different Core VID temperatures (I suppose you mean that?), if yes then they're all at 1.240, maximum 1.242V. If you didn't mean that then tell me what should I look for in HWiNFO, I don't see any Vcore sensor.


You're looking at VID, which is the override you set in BIOS. Vcore is the actual core voltage being used, which will usually be higher than your VID. When I look at HWInfo 64, a little ways down there sensor window, there is a reading labeled "Vcore."

70C is fine. I get to 80C running x264 @ 4.5GHz with my VID set at 1.3V. 80C is OK too, just don't go too much above that.


----------



## PalominoCreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> You're looking at VID, which is the override you set in BIOS. Vcore is the actual core voltage being used, which will usually be higher than your VID.
> 
> 70C is fine. I get to 80C running x264 @ 4.5GHz with my VID set at 1.3V.


I don't see VCORE on HWiNFO but I do see a "CPU Vcore" at 0.944V (max. 0.952V) on HWMonitor. Is that it?


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> I also bought a tuning plan and told the rep about the delid. What's ridiculous about that?


I thought he meant it was ridiculous that Intel would do that - cool.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> I don't see VCORE on HWiNFO but I do see a "CPU Vcore" at 0.944V (max. 0.952V) on HWMonitor. Is that it?


CPU Vcore should be it. If your VID is set to 1.24V then your max Vcore under load should be greater than 1.24V.


----------



## PalominoCreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> CPU Vcore should be it. If your VID is set to 1.24V then your max Vcore under load should be greater than 1.24V.


I'll test and check HWMonitor then, what do I do with that information though?


----------



## BoredErica

Can you please read the first post?


----------



## PalominoCreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Can you please read the first post?


I've read it again just now, sorry, I don't wanna upset anyone. I just didn't understand much at the beginning, but now I do... just a bit more.


----------



## PalominoCreek

CPU Vcore on HWMonitor doesn't move from 0.952V even under load.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> I thought he meant it was ridiculous that Intel would do that - cool.


prolly so.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> CPU Vcore on HWMonitor doesn't move from 0.952V even under load.


The guide states to try HWinfo, try that. I took a picture showing where the VID and Vcore are displayed on HWinfo.


----------



## PalominoCreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> The guide states to try HWinfo, try that. I took a picture showing where the VID and Vcore are displayed on HWinfo.




There's only these.


----------



## fateswarm

That thing can happen. HWInfo detects some sensors and there is a chance they detect less or more voltages depended on motherboard.

But if in doubt, just set a voltage manually. Chances are it will not be altered by a margin of +/-0.02v anyway.

Or I haven't heard of a board severely altering it on proper settings (non auto/adaptive) anyway.

Your "Vin4" may be vcore and "Vin6" Vring, but uncertain.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> 
> 
> There's only these.


Go to the configure sensors button on the bottom and click it,. Then select the layout tab. At the bottom of the layout tab is a pane for Hidden Items. Is what you are looking for in there? If so, try unhiding them.

Also make sure it is up-to-date.


----------



## Cyro999

If you set vcore, on any or almost any setup with manual/override voltage, for example if you set 1.3v then you can expect usual behavior of:

1.3v or less supplied - but 1.32 in some (quite a lot) of loads. You would call that 1.32vcore.


----------



## PalominoCreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> Go to the configure sensors button on the bottom and click it,. Then select the layout tab. At the bottom of the layout tab is a pane for Hidden Items. Is what you are looking for in there? If so, try unhiding them.
> 
> Also make sure it is up-to-date.


No hidden entries to be found. And yes it's the last version.


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> If you set vcore, on any or almost any setup with manual/override voltage, for example if you set 1.3v then you can expect usual behavior of:
> 
> 1.3v or less supplied - but 1.32 in some (quite a lot) of loads. You would call that 1.32vcore.


It seems to add 0.02v on blend and something like 0.032 on smallffts prime95. I heard it's hardcoded by intel to request that as a chip. It sounds right.


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> No hidden entries to be found. And yes it's the last version.


I would try a very low uncore on a low voltage(ring) and a regular vcore to see if those vin4 and vin6 are those two, and see which is which if they are them.


----------



## PalominoCreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> I would try a very low uncore on a low voltage(ring) and a regular vcore to see if those vin4 and vin6 are those two, and see which is which if they are them.


Uncore is at 34 and voltage is 1.15, should I go lower?


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

Set it to 33, though 34 should be ok.

If you don't want to spend hours and hours in tests, try prime95 version 27.9 and run custom test setting fft min and max size to both 1344 (let the "in place FFT UNchecked) (you may want temps to stay below 75 for that test), then try to pass 1 hour of test. This way you may find a roughly stable setting and then you may want to validate those settings with longer tests (blend p95 or/and x264).

Once you have found stable VCCIN/VCORE/CORE Ratio settings, you can overclock cache clock.


----------



## BoredErica

Personally, running many hours of x264 to try to get verification of stability isn't a problem. I'm not in a hurry anyways. The test can run when I'm asleep. I've got plenty of time. Of course, I understand some people want their OC done and over with ASAP.

I am mad that HWinfo does not include Vcore reading for every mobo yet. Haswell's been out for over a year now. What gives?!


----------



## PalominoCreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ConnorMcLeod*
> 
> Set it to 33, though 34 should be ok.
> 
> If you don't want to spend hours and hours in tests, try prime95 version 27.9 and run custom test setting fft min and max size to both 1344 (let the "in place FFT UNchecked) (you may want temps to stay below 75 for that test), then try to pass 1 hour of test. This way you may find a roughly stable setting and then you may want to validate those settings with longer tests (blend p95 or/and x264).
> 
> Once you have found stable VCCIN/VCORE/CORE Ratio settings, you can overclock cache clock.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Personally, running many hours of x264 to try to get verification of stability isn't a problem. I'm not in a hurry anyways. The test can run when I'm asleep. I've got plenty of time. Of course, I understand some people want their OC done and over with ASAP.
> 
> I am mad that HWinfo does not include Vcore reading for every mobo yet. Haswell's been out for over a year now. What gives?!


Not sure if I'm comfortamble with running Prime95 again after that 99C BSOD situation. I could go for x264 for an hour.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> Not sure if I'm comfortamble with running Prime95 again after that 99C BSOD situation. I could go for x264 for an hour.


If you were running Prime 95 version 28.5 blend then yeah, I can definitely see how you thought your temps were fine and then all of a sudden, disaster! (I think the temp chart is useful for this reason.) Plus, blend cycles around settings, so the temps can change depending on the stage you are in the test. A 1344 Prime 28.5 test would be much cooler while retaining about the same amount of stress.

For x264 I suggest downloading the custom version on the first page. And if you want to verify the final stability through x264 custom, I'd suggest running it overnight.


----------



## PalominoCreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> If you were running Prime 95 version 28.5 blend then yeah, I can definitely see how you thought your temps were fine and then all of a sudden, disaster! (I think the temp chart is useful for this reason.) Plus, blend cycles around settings, so the temps can change depending on the stage you are in the test. A 1344 Prime 28.5 test would be much cooler while retaining about the same amount of stress.
> 
> For x264 I suggest downloading the custom version on the first page. And if you want to verify the final stability through x264 custom, I'd suggest running it overnight.


I think I'll stick with x264 for now, maybe do a one hour test with this "setup" I have right now at 4.3. If it doesn't go through with it it means it's definitely not stable.

One question about these two settings Filter PLL frequency: auto Internal PLL overvoltage: auto, do they actually do anything? When I hover over them it says they can be useful for overclocking, should I enable them?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> I think I'll stick with x264 for now, maybe do a one hour test with this "setup" I have right now at 4.3. If it doesn't go through with it it means it's definitely not stable.
> 
> One question about these two settings Filter PLL frequency: auto Internal PLL overvoltage: auto, do they actually do anything? When I hover over them it says they can be useful for overclocking, should I enable them?


I don't feel they do much at all. You are welcome to tweak it though and if you find anything, tell us. I vaguely remember somebody talking about PLL voltage and how they thought it was good for base clock overclocking. Could let other people chime in... or you can off and double check the voltage for us.


----------



## PalominoCreek

So much pressure. I think I'll turn them on, what voltages from those I posted I need to pay more attention to when stress testing?


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

With p95 27.9 1344-1344 you won't have heat as you had, and you gonna find faster roughly stable settings that with x264, x264 can take few hours before crashing. p95 can crash after few hours too but from (little) experience, it mostly crash within 1 hour. Your choice.


----------



## PalominoCreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ConnorMcLeod*
> 
> With p95 27.9 1344-1344 you won't have heat as you had, and you gonna find faster roughly stable settings that with x264, x264 can take few hours before crashing. p95 can crash after few hours too but from (little) experience, it mostly crash within 1 hour. Your choice.


http://www.overclock.net/t/137251/prime95/120#post_18813324

Is that the one?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/137251/prime95/120#post_18813324
> 
> Is that the one?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ConnorMcLeod*
> 
> With p95 27.9 1344-1344 you won't have heat as you had, and you gonna find faster roughly stable settings that with x264, x264 can take few hours before crashing. p95 can crash after few hours too but from (little) experience, it mostly crash within 1 hour. Your choice.


What I noticed after my brush-in with GeneO was that 28.5 is remarkably similar to 27.9 in terms of temps if both are on 1344. I'm still assuming the former is more stressful though. If you put blend on both Prime, 28.5 will be wayyyyyy hotter than 27.9


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

28.5 requires much more vcore for me unless i disable manually FMA3 instructions, if it is this way you are precognizing.


----------



## PalominoCreek

Had to stop the test after 20 minutes because temps went up to 88C (69C during the first 17 minutes). Could be bad cooling, IDK, but I didn't wanna risk another BSOD or worst. Voltages didn't really vary at all though.


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> Had to stop the test after 20 minutes because temps went up to 88C (69C during the first 17 minutes). Could be bad cooling, IDK, but I didn't wanna risk another BSOD or worst. Voltages didn't really vary at all though.


Which test ? which settings ?
May be your case was heat saturated, anyway 88 is not a problem when testing, but you may want to stay at lower temps for your 24/7 settings.


----------



## PalominoCreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> Had to stop the test after 20 minutes because temps went up to 88C. Could be bad cooling, IDK, but I didn't wanna risk another BSOD or worst. Voltages didn't really vary at all though.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ConnorMcLeod*
> 
> Which test ? which settings ?
> May be your case was heat saturated, anyway 88 is not a problem when testing, but you may want to stay at lower temps for your 24/7 settings.


The test you told me to do with Prime95. Well the case isn't exactly full tower, it's just a 200R so I suppose the airflow is not as optimal as some other better choices. I thought that over 80C was a problem so I didn't want any "trouble", lol. And of course I'm at less than 88C for daily tasks, x264 for example doesn't go over 70C. I would try it again but I'd prefer x264 at this point personally.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> The test you told me to do with Prime95


Looks like you used Blend, instead of custom with min and max FFT set to 1344 and 1344, to get that kind of temp change.


----------



## PalominoCreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Looks like you used Blend, instead of custom with min and max FFT set to 1344 and 1344, to get that kind of temp change.




This is how I set it. I mean it was fine under 70C for like 17 minutes but then it started to ramp up.

Thank you all for the help btw!


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> 
> 
> This is how I set it. I mean it was fine under 70C for like 17 minutes but then it started to ramp up.
> 
> Thank you all for the help btw!


You wrote:

Min FFT: 8
Max FFT: 1344
Memory to use: 1344

You should have wrote:

Min FFT: 1344
Max FFT: 1344
Memory to use: ~6000? (most of your available RAM in MB)

gl and hf overclocking!


----------



## PalominoCreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> You wrote:
> 
> Min FFT: 8
> Max FFT: 1344
> Memory to use: 1344
> 
> You should have wrote:
> 
> Min FFT: 1344
> Max FFT: 1344
> Memory to use: ~6000? (most of your available RAM in MB)
> 
> gl and hf overclocking!


Hah, I knew something was gonna be wrong! Thanks, I'll try again in a while.


----------



## PalominoCreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> You wrote:
> 
> Min FFT: 8
> Max FFT: 1344
> Memory to use: 1344
> 
> You should have wrote:
> 
> Min FFT: 1344
> Max FFT: 1344
> Memory to use: ~6000? (most of your available RAM in MB)
> 
> gl and hf overclocking!


So yup, ran it for like 20 minutes again, temps were fine but it BSOD'd. "Machine check exception". Should I try more voltage? Could it be a RAM error?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> So yup, ran it for like 20 minutes again, temps were fine but it BSOD'd. "Machine check exception". Should I try more voltage? Could it be a RAM error?


I'm assuming you're using Windows 8? You never listed your rig in your siggy, so when you say the temps are out of control we don't know if you're using stock (yeah, once somebody actually did that







), Hyper Evo, or something like a delidded custom loop. For example in Windows 7 if we see 101, 124, 9c, that points to CPU error. If we see some oddball code like I think it was... 50? Or 5E? It could've been bad ram, etc.


----------



## PalominoCreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I'm assuming you're using Windows 8? You never listed your rig in your siggy, so when you say the temps are out of control we don't know if you're using stock (yeah, once somebody actually did that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), Hyper Evo, or something like a delidded custom loop. For example in Windows 7 if we see 101, 124, 9c, that points to CPU error. If we see some oddball code like I think it was... 50? Or 5E? It could've been bad ram, etc.


It's Windows 8.1

Mobo is an ASRock Z87 Extreme 4, PSU is a 650W XFX Bronze PSU, chip is an i5 4670k, cooler is an H75 with the pre-applied paste and my RAM is Corsair Vengeance 2x4GB. It was set with an XMP Profile at 1600 at the time of the test, I'm gonna try without it now. The temps were absolutely fine at around 70/69C. I also set the Memory to use to 6000.


----------



## PalominoCreek

Ran it again and this time my mouse freezed. Well, everything did. I think I give up guys, lol.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> Ran it again and this time my mouse freezed. Well, everything did. I think I give up guys, lol.


Or you could just increase the Vcore and maybe input voltage.

Or you could just run x264 but you might have to bump the voltages anyways. Overclocking man, gotta have dem patience.

From experience, your ram probably isn't a factor here.


----------



## PalominoCreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Or you could just increase the Vcore and maybe input voltage.
> Or you could just run x264 but you might have to bump the voltages anyways. Overclocking man, gotta have dem patience.
> 
> From experience, your ram probably isn't a factor here.


It's up to 1.260V at 43. Input voltage is at 1.900V, is that not enough?


----------



## PalominoCreek

It's up to 1.260V at 43 now, let's see if it doesn't crash this time. Input voltage is at 1.900V, is that not enough?

Welp, I don't think I can delete posts. Just wanted to edit, sorry.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> It's up to 1.260V at 43 now, let's see if it doesn't crash this time. Input voltage is at 1.900V, is that not enough?
> 
> Welp, I don't think I can delete posts. Just wanted to edit, sorry.


Well then you have a below average chip, sorry about that. I don't know if it's enough or not because chips vary and often times the people with the bad chips are asking what they did wrong when the luck of the draw had a larger impact than how they tweak. If it's not passing then it's not enough.

If your ram isn't terribly overclocked, your cache ratio/cache frequency/ring bus/uncore is tucked out of the way and not auto-oced by some stupid motherboard, and you're not giving it some ludicrously low cache voltage, then yeah. All that's really left is your core voltage and input voltage and try to pass x264 overnight. 1.9v vccin is probably enough for 1.26v. But if you ever decide to venture 1.3v or higher I'd recommend giving 2v input voltage a try.


----------



## error-id10t

wohoo my RMA got approved, two weeks after starting it.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> wohoo my RMA got approved, two weeks after starting it.


why did it take so long? I got mine approved in 2 days.


----------



## error-id10t

I don't know.. I'm putting it down to having to talk with an intern and/or because I'm down-under so I'm low priority. Felt like I wasn't being believed or delayed, something weird. Anyways happy it finally finalised.


----------



## PalominoCreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Well then you have a below average chip, sorry about that. I don't know if it's enough or not because chips vary and often times the people with the bad chips are asking what they did wrong when the luck of the draw had a larger impact than how they tweak. If it's not passing then it's not enough.
> 
> If your ram isn't terribly overclocked, your cache ratio/cache frequency/ring bus/uncore is tucked out of the way and not auto-oced by some stupid motherboard, and you're not giving it some ludicrously low cache voltage, then yeah. All that's really left is your core voltage and input voltage and try to pass x264 overnight. 1.9v vccin is probably enough for 1.26v. But if you ever decide to venture 1.3v or higher I'd recommend giving 2v input voltage a try.


It just passed the Prime95 test for one hour, a step forward I guess, and yes I'm realizing it might not be the best chip but then again I didn't want to squeeze any more than 4.4/5 out of this.

I did change a few things this time, like input voltage at 2.000V instead of 1.900V (not sure if that changes anything), RAM to auto with no XMP and just 4GB RAM test. Temps at around 69C/70C. Should I keep pushing? I suppose 1.260V for just 4.3GHz is already way too much.

I didn't really touch the cache voltage btw, it's still at 33/1.15V as you guys suggested, and to be fair the first post seems to say it doesn't really matter performance wise so why should I care about these settings? Pretty newb question I guess but after 32 posts here I think you have noticed that I'm a newb anyway.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> It just passed the Prime95 test for one hour, a step forward I guess, and yes I'm realizing it might not be the best chip but then again I didn't want to squeeze any more than 4.4/5 out of this.
> 
> I did change a few things this time, like input voltage at 2.000V instead of 1.900V (not sure if that changes anything), RAM to auto with no XMP and just 4GB RAM test. Temps at around 69C/70C. Should I keep pushing? I suppose 1.260V for just 4.3GHz is already way too much.
> 
> I didn't really touch the cache voltage btw, it's still at 33/1.15V as you guys suggested, and to be fair the first post seems to say it doesn't really matter performance wise so why should I care about these settings? Pretty newb question I guess but after 32 posts here I think you have noticed that I'm a newb anyway.


Too much as in more than average? Yes. Too much as it's not safe to push up more? No. Too much as in probably not worth it to push up? That's subjective. But for most people probably not worth it because most people don't actually use their CPU that much. Is 100mhz going to make a difference say, your Battlefield 4? Noooope. Practically speaking, in terms of actual performance (taking out psychological reasons why we want an overclock), 100mhz is still kindda tough to justify even for somebody like me who actually uses the CPU day in, day out. Personally I would try to push to 1.35v vcore, 2v input voltage to see if I can stabilize overnight x264.

What we didn't want happen was for the cache to be overclocked. Because a high cache overclock can limit your main core overclock and that's never optimal, performance wise. The reason why it's at x33 is probably because there was one specific motherboard (forgot which) that would overclock the cache on its own if you set your cache multiplier to stock. I guess the motherboard thinks manually set to stock = auto = auto overclock. But in the large majority of cases, that's not an issue either way (and even if it is, it can be easily detected in HWinfo), and as long as your cache is in the 3.3, 3.4, 3.5, 3.6 ballpark, cache multiplier won't be getting in the way of your core overclock.

x33 @ 1.15v should be plenty. I mean, you could set it to 1.2v, that's a real longshot and is probably a waste of time. And if you really want a way out you can start experimenting with PLL. You can be our first success story with that, maybe?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> I don't know.. I'm putting it down to having to talk with an intern and/or because I'm down-under so I'm low priority. Felt like I wasn't being believed or delayed, something weird. Anyways happy it finally finalised.


well what problem did you say it had?

My Rma aporoved and my new cpu shipped out as soon as my old one got there.

He whole process was only 8 days here.


----------



## PalominoCreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> It just passed the Prime95 test for one hour, a step forward I guess, and yes I'm realizing it might not be the best chip but then again I didn't want to squeeze any more than 4.4/5 out of this.
> 
> I did change a few things this time, like input voltage at 2.000V instead of 1.900V (not sure if that changes anything), RAM to auto with no XMP and just 4GB RAM test. Temps at around 69C/70C. Should I keep pushing? I suppose 1.260V for just 4.3GHz is already way too much.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Too much as in more than average? Yes. Too much as it's not safe to push up more? No. Too much as in probably not worth it to push up? That's subjective. But for most people probably not worth it because most people don't actually use their CPU that much. Is 100mhz going to make a difference say, your Battlefield 4? Noooope. Practically speaking, in terms of actual performance (taking out psychological reasons why we want an overclock), 100mhz is still kindda tough to justify even for somebody like me who actually uses the CPU day in, day out. Personally I would try to push to 1.35v vcore, 2v input voltage to see if I can stabilize overnight x264.
> 
> What we didn't want happen was for the cache to be overclocked. Because a high cache overclock can limit your main core overclock and that's never optimal, performance wise. The reason why it's at x33 is probably because there was one specific motherboard (forgot which) that would overclock the cache on its own if you set your cache multiplier to stock. I guess the motherboard thinks manually set to stock = auto = auto overclock. But in the large majority of cases, that's not an issue either way (and even if it is, it can be easily detected in HWinfo), and as long as your cache is in the 3.3, 3.4, 3.5, 3.6 ballpark, cache multiplier won't be getting in the way of your core overclock.
> 
> x33 @ 1.15v should be plenty. I mean, you could set it to 1.2v, that's a real longshot and is probably a waste of time. And if you really want a way out you can start experimenting with PLL. You can be our first success story with that, maybe?


Okay. Thank you guys for all the help, as you said, 100mhz more won't do much so I'll leave it at 4.3GHz, seems to be stable, at least it could run for one hour without crashing and decent temps.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Too much as in more than average? Yes. Too much as it's not safe to push up more? No. Too much as in probably not worth it to push up? That's subjective. But for most people probably not worth it because most people don't actually use their CPU that much. Is 100mhz going to make a difference say, your Battlefield 4? Noooope. Practically speaking, in terms of actual performance (taking out psychological reasons why we want an overclock), 100mhz is still kindda tough to justify even for somebody like me who actually uses the CPU day in, day out. Personally I would try to push to 1.35v vcore, 2v input voltage to see if I can stabilize overnight x264.
> 
> What we didn't want happen was for the cache to be overclocked. Because a high cache overclock can limit your main core overclock and that's never optimal, performance wise. The reason why it's at x33 is probably because there was one specific motherboard (forgot which) that would overclock the cache on its own if you set your cache multiplier to stock. I guess the motherboard thinks manually set to stock = auto = auto overclock. But in the large majority of cases, that's not an issue either way (and even if it is, it can be easily detected in HWinfo), and as long as your cache is in the 3.3, 3.4, 3.5, 3.6 ballpark, cache multiplier won't be getting in the way of your core overclock.
> 
> x33 @ 1.15v should be plenty. I mean, you could set it to 1.2v, that's a real longshot and is probably a waste of time. And if you really want a way out you can start experimenting with PLL. You can be our first success story with that, maybe?


Ok Darkwizzle I printed your guide and have been overclocking my computer since march?? I built it then. I have the specs listed in my "siggy" as you call it. I took notes last night from the thread since things are starting to click in my mind. I cannot be on the forum all the time due to work but hope to recieve good notion when I can get back to yalls replies. This is where I am at as of last night.

core multi: 45
cache ratio: 35/35 min/max Settings in FORMULA VI BIOS
cache voltage: 1.15v
core voltage: 1.255
input voltage: 1.9/1.9 (eventual input voltage on FORMULA VI BIOS)

Ran ASUS rog Realbench 2.2v for 15min using 16gb of ram was a success at 100% load. Had temps spike to 80c max.
Also have all c states enabled up to C7s.

I can run 4.6ghz at 1.275v (trying to undervolt) I Have run 4.6ghz with 1.35v: crashed everytime I run realbench 2.2 but pass cinebench 11.5

I will run the current 4.5ghz setup above 24/7 for my daily use and gaming.

Colin

(Thank you for the Guide BTW)


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Ok Darkwizzle I printed your guide and have been overclocking my computer since march?? I built it then. I have the specs listed in my "siggy" as you call it. I took notes last night from the thread since things are starting to click in my mind. I cannot be on the forum all the time due to work but hope to recieve good notion when I can get back to yalls replies. This is where I am at as of last night.
> 
> core multi: 45
> cache ratio: 35/35 min/max Settings in FORMULA VI BIOS
> cache voltage: 1.15v
> core voltage: 1.255
> input voltage: 1.9/1.9 (eventual input voltage on FORMULA VI BIOS)
> 
> Ran ASUS rog Realbench 2.2v for 15min using 16gb of ram was a success at 100% load. Had temps spike to 80c max.
> Also have all c states enabled up to C7s.
> 
> I can run 4.6ghz at 1.275v (trying to undervolt) I Have run 4.6ghz with 1.35v: crashed everytime I run realbench 2.2 but pass cinebench 11.5
> 
> I will run the current 4.5ghz setup above 24/7 for my daily use and gaming.
> 
> Colin
> 
> (Thank you for the Guide BTW)


Cinebench itself is a very short benchmark. I don't think there's even an option to loop it. Passing Cinebench one time does not demonstrate enough stability to be confident about the overclock for normal use. You can try setting 2v on the input voltage and maybe 1.375v if you want to push it, otherwise just stick with 4.5ghz. When you think you are done, please fill in the chart on the first page.

And you're welcome, for the guide.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Cinebench itself is a very short benchmark. I don't think there's even an option to loop it. Passing Cinebench one time does not demonstrate enough stability to be confident about the overclock for normal use. You can try setting 2v on the input voltage and maybe 1.375v if you want to push it, otherwise just stick with 4.5ghz. When you think you are done, please fill in the chart on the first page.
> 
> And you're welcome, for the guide.


I have been using Cinebench 11.5 just to see if the computer can get pass the 100% load mark. I run into the BSOD code 101 frequently. I can boot into 4.7ghz with 1.275, 1.3v, ext but never have been stable.







I think my chip has potential but only have a small amount of knowledge about overclocking


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> I have been using Cinebench 11.5 just to see if the computer can get pass the 100% load mark. I run into the BSOD code 101 frequently. I can boot into 4.7ghz with 1.275, 1.3v, ext but never have been stable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think my chip has potential but only have a small amount of knowledge about overclocking


Just adjusting 4.6 to the point where it's fully stable will take quite a bit. It's very unlikely you'll be able to hit 4.7 without making significant sacrifices. The last 100, 200mhz are the killers.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

I understand. I will try tweaking that in the next day or so. I was reading some post around page 456 where yall spoke about sfc.exe program to check errors in windows 7. I found the exe but It won't run.. Whats the deal?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> I understand. I will try tweaking that in the next day or so. I was reading some post around page 456 where yall spoke about sfc.exe program to check errors in windows 7. I found the exe but It won't run.. Whats the deal?


This is the way I get it working:

Run -> "cmd". Enter. Type: sfc /scannow Enter.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

I must be an administrator running a console session in order to use the sfc utility.... That's what it is telling me

EDIT: Nvm run cmd as admin Good to go


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> I didn't wanna risk another BSOD or worst.


OK. Overclocking instructions need near the top: BSOD is a normal part of testing.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> OK. Overclocking instructions need near the top: BSOD is a normal part of testing.


I have come to that conclusion. I have an Asus laptop that I got in 2008. I have crashed it more times than 60? I am typing to you on it right now!!







I have come to realize that the BSOD is just the computers way of telling you "You Shall Not Pass" But please... try again


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> Okay. Thank you guys for all the help, as you said, 100mhz more won't do much so I'll leave it at 4.3GHz, seems to be stable, at least it could run for one hour without crashing and decent temps.


If you crashed vcore 1.26 / vccin 1.9 and passed 1.26/2.0, you may try to lower vccin now, i would try 1.91, 1.92 etc..


----------



## A L I E N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> What do you have now?


Sorry, went away for a few days. I believe I mentioned it before, but I have a i7-4770k and Z87-Pro. I'm sure both would work for me. I'm just looking at some of the features on the Z97-WS, and feel it might meet my case mod a little better. I didn't think I'd see a performance deference in the chipsets, but since you got to try your 4770k in both I figured I'd ask. And I appreciate your response, thanks.


----------



## spenceaj

So i posted this a few days ago,
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spenceaj*
> 
> So i started Overclocking my 4670k (the build in my sig) and i got it to 4400 Mhz at 1.18V (~80 C) i couldnt get it to any higher frequency (4500) even at 1.21V (which gets me to 90 C at 4400) do you think i seated the CPU cooler incorrectly or what? these numbers just didnt seem right to me looking at the others (especially with a phanteks tc14pe), all i set was my Vcore Voltage and my CPU frequency, i couldnt see any adaptive setting so is there something im missing and not changing? i was using the legacy bios but i can update my UEFI and try the other one and hopefully i will see adaptive. if that helps.
> 
> I am very new to overclocking sorry, and have read this guide and looked at a bunch of pages and thought i had to ask the question. thanks for any help.


My Phanteks didnt seem to be mounting properly so i got some new brackets coming, my only concern was at load at stock it was hitting 65 C and
OCed it was going 80, this seemed a little off to me considering every other benchmark test ive seen with the phanteks, does that seem high to any of you?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> I have come to that conclusion. I have an Asus laptop that I got in 2008. I have crashed it more times than 60? I am typing to you on it right now!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have come to realize that the BSOD is just the computers way of telling you "You Shall Not Pass" But please... try again


What I have heard is that it depends... some Bsods cause more problems than others, depending on what was happening when you bsoded. The worst thing a Bsod can do is corrupt your OS but never any hardware damage and so far for me, I've been able to fix any OS corruptions via scannow. I too, have bsoded 50+ times.


----------



## phantom24

Hey all, back again for some help. A few months ago I managed to get a stable OC of 4.5 Ghz ( i7-4770k). It was achieved using a VID of 1.290V and VCCIN of 1.790V. However, last week I updated my bios (motherboard is MSI-z87 Gd65) and lost my OC and stability. These old settings do not work and I am trying to get back to 4.5 GHz.

My best run, using x264 with 16 threads and normal priority, I did 30 loops exactly. Which is what I was aiming for. The settings were:
VID: 1.290V
VCCIN: 1.840V

Some stats of this particular run from HWiNFO 64 v 4.40-2240:
Average VCCIN: 1.872V
Vcore: 1.305V
Average Vcore: 1.312V
Average: Temp ( In Celsius): 76.2
Max temp: 82.0

Using these settings, everything went well for two days. Today, however, I was watching a movie, and the computer just restarts. When booting back up it stated that all previous overclocked settings were reverted back to normal. I put these settings back in and ran x264 and it BSOD'd at the fourth loop.

Any ideas on what I could change or try? I really thought that I had hit the sweet spot. I am not sure if I should pick up where I left off or start from square one again.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> What I have heard is that it depends... some Bsods cause more problems than others, depending on what was happening when you bsoded. The worst thing a Bsod can do is corrupt your OS but never any hardware damage and so far for me, I've been able to fix any OS corruptions via scannow. I too, have bsoded 50+ times.


That's why chkdsk /r, sfc /scannow, and repair are our friends.


----------



## the prince

hey frinds please help me for overclock
MY PC
i7 4770k
asus z87 deluxe
Noctua NH-D14 CPU Cooler
ram G.Skill 2x4GB DDR3 1600Mhz SNIPER Edition Dual Channel CL9-9-9-24 Low Voltage
i need overclock 4.5GHZ
AIDA64 30 min 58C


----------



## spenceaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the prince*
> 
> hey frinds please help me for overclock
> MY PC
> i7 4770k
> asus z87 deluxe
> Noctua NH-D14 CPU Cooler
> ram G.Skill 2x4GB DDR3 1600Mhz SNIPER Edition Dual Channel CL9-9-9-24 Low Voltage
> i need overclock 4.5GHZ
> AIDA64 30 min 58C


what is 30 min 58C?


----------



## the prince

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spenceaj*
> 
> what is 30 min 58C?


AIDA64 Pressure 30 Minute


----------



## Germanian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spenceaj*
> 
> what is 30 min 58C?


he left it running for 30mins and the highest recorded temp was 58c


----------



## the prince

yes 58c please Type sitting for overclock 4.5GHZ


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the prince*
> 
> yes 58c please Type sitting for overclock 4.5GHZ


This guide is what you need. Make sure to pop open each section.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-guide-with-statistics/0_100


----------



## the prince

voltage cpu not down To idle


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the prince*
> 
> voltage cpu not down To idle


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the prince*
> 
> yes 58c please Type sitting for overclock 4.5GHZ


I don't know what you're saying. Take more time to make your English intelligible.


----------



## spenceaj

ohh i gotcha, ummmm idk read this guide and go watch a youtube vid,


----------



## spenceaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spenceaj*
> 
> My Phanteks didnt seem to be mounting properly so i got some new brackets coming, my only concern was at load at stock it was hitting 65 C and
> OCed it was going 80, this seemed a little off to me considering every other benchmark test ive seen with the phanteks, does that seem high to any of you?


sorry this got cut off by a new page and skipped, sorry for the double post


----------



## PalominoCreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ConnorMcLeod*
> 
> If you crashed vcore 1.26 / vccin 1.9 and passed 1.26/2.0, you may try to lower vccin now, i would try 1.91, 1.92 etc..


Would that change anything? Just curious here, not doubting your knowledge!


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spenceaj*
> 
> sorry this got cut off by a new page and skipped, sorry for the double post


You can't just say "OC'ed I get these temps"... where are the settings?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> Would that change anything? Just curious here, not doubting your knowledge!


Probably not... and if you want to get away with as little input voltage as you can, be prepared to stress test over and over again for many days.


----------



## PalominoCreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> You can't just say "OC'ed I get these temps"... where are the settings?
> 
> Probably not... and if you want to get away with as little input voltage as you can, be prepared to stress test over and over again for many days.


I'm leaving it at 4.3GHz for the time being as I said before. If input voltage at 2.000V is not a significant problem I just don't see why should I change it, is there any benefit to lowering it? I'll do another Prime95 test anyways later on, to see if it really is stable. I mean in my mind if it runs for one hour it's definitely fine, most of the times it just crashes 15 minutes in for me anyway.


----------



## the prince

I live in Gaza do not speak Englishu pload Photos
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I don't know what you're saying. Take more time to make your English intelligible.


I live in Gaza i dont speak english



look to voltage in idl not down


----------



## spenceaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> You can't just say "OC'ed I get these temps"... where are the settings?


sorry dark heres the original post the double quote didn't work so it looked confusing :/

So i started Overclocking my 4670k (the build in my sig) and i got it to 4400 Mhz at 1.18V (~80 C) i couldnt get it to any higher frequency (4500) even at 1.21V (which gets me to 90 C at 4400) do you think i seated the CPU cooler incorrectly or what? these numbers just didnt seem right to me looking at the others (especially with a phanteks tc14pe), all i set was my Vcore Voltage and my CPU frequency, i couldnt see any adaptive setting so is there something im missing and not changing? i was using the legacy bios but i can update my UEFI and try the other one and hopefully i will see adaptive. if that helps.

I am very new to overclocking sorry, and have read this guide and looked at a bunch of pages and thought i had to ask the question. thanks for any help.

and heres the second one

My Phanteks didnt seem to be mounting properly so i got some new brackets coming, my only concern was at load at stock it was hitting 65 C and
OCed it was going 80, this seemed a little off to me considering every other benchmark test ive seen with the phanteks, does that seem high to any of you?


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the prince*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I live in Gaza do not speak Englishu pload Photos
> I live in Gaza i dont speak english
> 
> 
> 
> look to voltage in idl not down


Some versions of CPU-Z show VID instead of Vcore. To see your idle Vcore download HWInfo 64.
http://www.hwinfo.com/download.php


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spenceaj*
> 
> sorry dark heres the original post the double quote didn't work so it looked confusing :/
> 
> So i started Overclocking my 4670k (the build in my sig) and i got it to 4400 Mhz at 1.18V (~80 C) i couldnt get it to any higher frequency (4500) even at 1.21V (which gets me to 90 C at 4400) do you think i seated the CPU cooler incorrectly or what? these numbers just didnt seem right to me looking at the others (especially with a phanteks tc14pe), all i set was my Vcore Voltage and my CPU frequency, i couldnt see any adaptive setting so is there something im missing and not changing? i was using the legacy bios but i can update my UEFI and try the other one and hopefully i will see adaptive. if that helps.
> 
> I am very new to overclocking sorry, and have read this guide and looked at a bunch of pages and thought i had to ask the question. thanks for any help.
> 
> and heres the second one
> 
> My Phanteks didnt seem to be mounting properly so i got some new brackets coming, my only concern was at load at stock it was hitting 65 C and
> OCed it was going 80, this seemed a little off to me considering every other benchmark test ive seen with the phanteks, does that seem high to any of you?


The Phanteks is comparable to my Noctua D14. My temperature chart is on the first page. The temperature you will get from max load varies depending on which stress test.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the prince*
> 
> I live in Gaza


Man aren't you having bigger problems right now than trying to figure out CPU-Z...


----------



## the prince

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> Some versions of CPU-Z show VID instead of Vcore. To see your idle Vcore download HWInfo 64.
> http://www.hwinfo.com/download.php


not down


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the prince*
> 
> I live in Gaza do not speak Englishu pload Photos
> I live in Gaza i dont speak english
> 
> 
> 
> look to voltage in idl not down


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> Some versions of CPU-Z show VID instead of Vcore. To see your idle Vcore download HWInfo 64.
> http://www.hwinfo.com/download.php


I'd check that first. Cross reference with HWinfo.


----------



## TheHunter

ThePrince
Use adaptive voltage once you find stable fixed voltage, by total turbo adaptive voltage set desired stable voltage and now it will downclock in idle, but you need to use balanced power plan or it won't lower its cpu VID.

By default mobo defaults to C-states (auto) which means its disabled and only balanced power plan lowers cpuVID and cpuV to 0.712v.

an example of adaptive voltage setting


Also in DIGI+ set cpu power current 120 or 130% instead of auto, leave rest at auto.


----------



## spenceaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> The Phanteks is comparable to my Noctua D14. My temperature chart is on the first page. The temperature you will get from max load varies depending on which stress test.


prime 95 small ff.'s still 65 seems high for even that though, what would you recommend, i got an aida 64 set to 8 threads recommendation, not sure though, i was gunna switch to blend after i was stable at about 80C in small fft's


----------



## zorc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the prince*
> 
> not down


when you start Hwinfo do this:
1.

2.


Also there is no need for adaptive vcore setting, with Z87 vcore will lower itself when in idle if set to fixed/override. This has been proven many times.


----------



## spenceaj

hey quick question when i set my Ghz too high i don't Bsod my CPU load automatically drops to 75% when running prime 95 small fft's is this good or bad? i mean i know its not stable but shold i be turning something off in bios?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spenceaj*
> 
> hey quick question when i set my Ghz too high i don't Bsod my CPU load automatically drops to 75% when running prime 95 small fft's is this good or bad? i mean i know its not stable but shold i be turning something off in bios?


Probably Prime crashed partway due to instability. You can probably find a message in Prime somewhere saying a worker stopped.


----------



## spenceaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Probably Prime crashed partway due to instability. You can probably find a message in Prime somewhere saying a worker stopped.


alright, thanks


----------



## the prince

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheHunter*
> 
> ThePrince
> Use adaptive voltage once you find stable fixed voltage, by total turbo adaptive voltage set desired stable voltage and now it will downclock in idle, but you need to use balanced power plan or it won't lower its cpu VID.
> 
> By default mobo defaults to C-states (auto) which means its disabled and only balanced power plan lowers cpuVID and cpuV to 0.712v.
> 
> an example of adaptive voltage setting
> 
> 
> Also in DIGI+ set cpu power current 120 or 130% instead of auto, leave rest at auto.


thnx man the voltage is down to idl
thnxxxxx











look
Do you recommend Change the Settings ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
My Settings


----------



## spenceaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the prince*
> 
> thnx man the voltage is down to idl
> thnxxxxx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> look
> Do you recommend Change the Settings ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> My Settings


just leave adaptive off till ur done OCing, so it should say manual not adaptive


----------



## TheHunter

Yeah, dont use my voltage setting, maybe its too much for your freq., Im using 1.275v @ 4.7ghz..

And in digi+ leave all auto, LLC, vrm, only keep that cpu current at 130%.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Got the 101 BSOD Code this morning running Realbench 2.2
4.6ghz with 1.344v
Uncore set at 35/35
Input Voltage at 1.9v
Ambients were 80F
Hit 90c with bench using the H100i
Crashed In the benchtest after 3min
Ram set to 1600 Using up to 16gb In realbench 2.2
Cache voltage was at 1.15

Dropped back down to 4.5ghz with 1..255v core V. Cache ratio 35/35 Input Voltage at 1.9v ram at 1600mhz. Ugh.. Cache voltage still at 1.15v


----------



## the prince

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheHunter*
> 
> Yeah, dont use my voltage setting, maybe its too much for your freq., Im using 1.275v @ 4.7ghz..
> 
> And in digi+ leave all auto, LLC, vrm, only keep that cpu current at 130%.


Cpu in idle voltage drop naturally but during the pressure up to 1.37 Despite I've installed the value volts in bios @1.26 , Is there a solution to this problem ?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the prince*
> 
> Cpu in idle voltage drop naturally but during the pressure up to 1.37 Despite I've installed the value volts in bios @1.26 , Is there a solution to this problem ?


Dude, can you read the first page?Or even read what the guy said last time?

NO ADAPTIVE WHILE STRESS TESTING


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Thanks for the guide and I'm aware of the statistics.

My question is, for an i5 4670K, is 4.7Ghz at 1.3V considered good on air? It's 1.32V on my multi meter.

It's temp limited before delid. Voltage is not fine tuned yet. It was stable on IBT with 3 standard runs because I was in a hurry.


----------



## phantom24

Alright, so I tried upping the VCCIN a bit. I put it to 1.845V and passed 18 loops before I got BSOD. It was the CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT error.
Went back into bios and pushed VCCIN to 1.850V, started x264 again and BSOD within a few minutes. Same error.

I used the same x264 test settings as my last post, and am starting to believe that those settings in the last post were optimal. I never got the BSOD error, and cleared 30 loops. Its just that one random restart that's bugging me. I haven't even started messing with the uncore and ram.

Results are showing me that upping VCCIN is leading to instability. I believe that I am on the right track with my VID since it is the same as what I was using prior to bios update.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Thanks for the guide and I'm aware of the statistics.
> 
> My question is, for an i5 4670K, is 4.7Ghz at 1.3V considered good on air? It's 1.32V on my multi meter.
> 
> It's temp limited before delid. Voltage is not fine tuned yet. It was stable on IBT with 3 standard runs because I was in a hurry.


It's good (like nearly 200mhz over average if it holds up), but are you concluding temp limited based on IBT temps?

1.32 shouldn't be anywhere near tjmax on i5 with good cooling, even first gen Haswell before delid. It's like low 70's peak for my air cooler


----------



## PalominoCreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Dude, can you read the first page?Or even read what the guy said last time?
> NO ADAPTIVE WHILE STRESS TESTING


So now that I'm "stable" at 43, can I switch to adaptive mode in both cache ratio and vcore voltage? Does it make a difference?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phantom24*
> 
> Alright, so I tried upping the VCCIN a bit. I put it to 1.845V and passed 18 loops before I got BSOD. It was the CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT error.
> Went back into bios and pushed VCCIN to 1.850V, started x264 again and BSOD within a few minutes. Same error.
> 
> I used the same x264 test settings as my last post, and am starting to believe that those settings in the last post were optimal. I never got the BSOD error, and cleared 30 loops. Its just that one random restart that's bugging me. I haven't even started messing with the uncore and ram.
> 
> Results are showing me that upping VCCIN is leading to instability. I believe that I am on the right track with my VID since it is the same as what I was using prior to bios update.


Small changes in VCCIN won't do anything, best to change it in 0.05 or even 0.1 steps.

I would guess that you're mistaken with higher VCCIN = worse stability - double check that you have VCCIN LLC at a high level, use 0.6 VCCIN over vcore. If it fails consistently to 101 and not 124/9c, try 0.7 over


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> So now that I'm "stable" at 43, can I switch to adaptive mode in both cache ratio and vcore voltage? Does it make a difference?


No reason for almost anyone to use adaptive for CPU core voltage, it removes control over max voltages while not actually changing idle or low load vcore behavior


----------



## PalominoCreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> So now that I'm "stable" at 43, can I switch to adaptive mode in both cache voltage and vcore voltage? Does it make a difference?


And I ****ed up again, tried to edit. Ugh, sorry.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Thanks for the guide and I'm aware of the statistics.
> 
> My question is, for an i5 4670K, is 4.7Ghz at 1.3V considered good on air? It's 1.32V on my multi meter.
> 
> It's temp limited before delid. Voltage is not fine tuned yet. It was stable on IBT with 3 standard runs because I was in a hurry.


Yes, that is good. (If you really are stable like that.)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phantom24*
> 
> Alright, so I tried upping the VCCIN a bit. I put it to 1.845V and passed 18 loops before I got BSOD. It was the CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT error.
> Went back into bios and pushed VCCIN to 1.850V, started x264 again and BSOD within a few minutes. Same error.
> 
> I used the same x264 test settings as my last post, and am starting to believe that those settings in the last post were optimal. I never got the BSOD error, and cleared 30 loops. Its just that one random restart that's bugging me. I haven't even started messing with the uncore and ram.
> 
> Results are showing me that upping VCCIN is leading to instability. I believe that I am on the right track with my VID since it is the same as what I was using prior to bios update.


Higher VCCIN causing instability? Interesting.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> So now that I'm "stable" at 43, can I switch to adaptive mode in both cache ratio and vcore voltage? Does it make a difference?


Should be the same, just don't run Prime without switching off adaptive mode.


----------



## PalominoCreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> No reason for almost anyone to use adaptive for CPU core voltage, it removes control over max voltages while not actually changing idle or low load vcore behavior


Alright thanks!


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> No reason for almost anyone to use adaptive for CPU core voltage, it removes control over max voltages while not actually changing idle or low load vcore behavior


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> Alright thanks!


No, it depends on the motherboard. Gigabyte no, MSI no, Asus yes.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> It's good (like nearly 200mhz over average if it holds up), but are you concluding temp limited based on IBT temps?
> 
> 1.32 shouldn't be anywhere near tjmax on i5 with good cooling, even first gen Haswell before delid. It's like low 70's peak for my air cooler


Well its 95C on my Zalman CNPS10X Performa.

Just delidded by credit card and will run it tomorrow.


----------



## PalominoCreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> No, it depends on the motherboard. Gigabyte no, MSI no, Asus yes.


Well I don't have any of those three lol


----------



## Derp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Well its 95C on my Zalman CNPS10X Performa.
> 
> Just delidded by credit card and will run it tomorrow.


you delidded with only a credit card?


----------



## phantom24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Small changes in VCCIN won't do anything, best to change it in 0.05 or even 0.1 steps.
> 
> I would guess that you're mistaken with higher VCCIN = worse stability - double check that you have VCCIN LLC at a high level, use 0.6 VCCIN over vcore. If it fails consistently to 101 and not 124/9c, try 0.7 over


Thanks for the input. I'll give it a shot. Its just difficult to base the VCCIN in respect to the Vcore since you're assuming that the Vcore is correct (which is what im doing).


----------



## PalominoCreek

Is it worth it to overclock the RAM? To a higher frequency at least, I don't wanna fiddle with the CAS latencies. I'm at 1600, what if I push it to 1866? Any noticeable performance improvement? Could it damage the RAM somehow?

Sorry if it's offtopic.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> Is it worth it to overclock the RAM? To a higher frequency at least, I don't wanna fiddle with the CAS latencies. I'm at 1600, what if I push it to 1866? Any noticeable performance improvement? Could it damage the RAM somehow?
> 
> Sorry if it's offtopic.


No, it won't damage it unless you pump too much voltage. You're not going to see any difference, really.


----------



## tonnytech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phantom24*
> 
> Results are showing me that upping VCCIN is leading to instability. I believe that I am on the right track with my VID since it is the same as what I was using prior to bios update.


tbf ive had 3 msi z87 z87-g45 boards that would not work with vccin over 1.85 they would always shut down on first boot within 10 mins then run stable there after my new asus sabretooth bard ive been able to push to 2.25


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tonnytech*
> 
> tbf ive had 3 msi z87 z87-g45 boards that would not work with vccin over 1.85 they would always shut down on first boot within 10 mins then run stable there after my new asus sabretooth bard ive been able to push to 2.25


For me, too much changes for OCing at one time leads to shut down on first boot but after that everything is fine. It's far from "not working".


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> Is it worth it to overclock the RAM? To a higher frequency at least, I don't wanna fiddle with the CAS latencies. I'm at 1600, what if I push it to 1866? Any noticeable performance improvement? Could it damage the RAM somehow?
> 
> Sorry if it's offtopic.


I wouldnt overvolt the ram. You can possibly get that step up at stock voltage though. The performance gain is small. About 3% and then only in memory intensive apps.

Its possiblely safe to raise voltage of the ram voltage as many ppl do. I just dnt do it because the gains are so small.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derp*
> 
> you delidded with only a credit card?


Of course not.









Used a razor to make the first cuts.

4.8Ghz 1.3V IBT 5 run on high stable after delid. Temps dropped almost 20C


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tonnytech*
> 
> tbf ive had 3 msi z87 z87-g45 boards that would not work with vccin over 1.85 they would always shut down on first boot within 10 mins then run stable there after my new asus sabretooth bard ive been able to push to 2.25


For me on msi z87 g45 gaming, with LCC 100%, seems that 1.904-1.920 is a good value for vcore around 1.25-1.3, 1.936 for vcore around 1.3-1.35, and 1.952 for vcore around 1.35 and more though i don't use last settings since it seems i'm not able to find 4.6GHz stability at 1.43 or more vcore.
If i let it in auto and set svid to enabled, seems that very too lower vccin is set, or i'm missing something about svid.


----------



## tonnytech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> For me, too much changes for OCing at one time leads to shut down on first boot but after that everything is fine. It's far from "not working".


agreed thankfully the shop once tested concured there was a issue with the board(s) and swapped.


----------



## phantom24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tonnytech*
> 
> tbf ive had 3 msi z87 z87-g45 boards that would not work with vccin over 1.85 they would always shut down on first boot within 10 mins then run stable there after my new asus sabretooth bard ive been able to push to 2.25


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> For me, too much changes for OCing at one time leads to shut down on first boot but after that everything is fine. It's far from "not working".


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ConnorMcLeod*
> 
> For me on msi z87 g45 gaming, with LCC 100%, seems that 1.904-1.920 is a good value for vcore around 1.25-1.3, 1.936 for vcore around 1.3-1.35, and 1.952 for vcore around 1.35 and more though i don't use last settings since it seems i'm not able to find 4.6GHz stability at 1.43 or more vcore.
> If i let it in auto and set svid to enabled, seems that very too lower vccin is set, or i'm missing something about svid.


At this point I have no Idea of whats happening. Here's whats happened so far with increasing VCCIN.

1.
VID: 1.300V
Vcore: 1.328V
VCCIN: 1.872V
This gave a restart during first loop of x264 and the screen showed the "all settings were reset back to default values" message.

2.
VID: 1.300V
Vcore:1.328V
VCCIN: 1.900Vv
This gave me the Watchdog Timeout Error in first loop.

3.
VID:1.300V
Vcore:1.328V
VCCIN: 1.950V (HWiNFO shows 1.920v-1.936V)
This gave me uncorrectable error into second loop.

Best run so far was VID: 1.290V and VCCIN of 1.840V. 30 loops no problem. However at these settings I had a random restart while watching a movie.

Not sure if I can reach 4.5GHz anymore. I am going to try to run a test again at VID of 1.290V and VCCIN of 1.840V, and hopefully it works again.


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

Seems that you need vid 1.31 or 1.32, have you been able to reproduce 30 loops at 1.29 ? x264 can sometimes crash fast as well as after 30 loops.

My stable x264 (64 or 100 loops i don't remember) settings are vccin 1.936 / core x45 vid 1.336 / cache x42 vCache 1.256
Seems that your x45 core vid setting is closed to mine, may be try 1.32, though you have i7 and i have i5

Note : i increment vccin by 0.016V and vcore/vcache by 0.008 because sensors are not more sensible, but there is no good reason to do that


----------



## phantom24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ConnorMcLeod*
> 
> Seems that you need vid 1.31 or 1.32, have you been able to reproduce 30 loops at 1.29 ? x264 can sometimes crash fast as well as after 30 loops.
> 
> My stable x264 (64 or 100 loops i don't remember) settings are vccin 1.936 / core x45 vid 1.336 / cache x42 vCache 1.256
> Seems that your x45 core vid setting is closed to mine, may be try 1.32, though you have i7 and i have i5
> 
> Note : i increment vccin by 0.016V and vcore/vcache by 0.008 because sensors are not more sensible, but there is no good reason to do that


I just tried my settings and was not able to recreate/make it to 30 loops. Thanks for the settings, I'll try them out. What VCCIN do you recommend for a VID of 1.32V? 1.920 V?


----------



## nough32

I just overclocked my i5-4690k to 4,400mhz with vcore at 1.175volts. 10 runs of intelburntest on standard got the max temperature up to 74c in core3

Am I doing something wrong? Am I doing something right?

here is the image: http://i.imgur.com/hlBkOEK.png


----------



## Nieeru

Hello people!
I recently got back home again and am finally able to start messing around with my 4770K. I have this inserted on a Asus Maximus VI Formula board.

Previously, I got some help from some very nice people here and managed to learn the basics of overclocking together with this guide.

I've tried pushing my CPU as far as I can, but I'm not really sure I'm doing it right. I currently have these settings that I've been playing with the last few days:

core: 46
vcore: 1.36v
uncore: 35
vring: 1.15v
vccin: 1.95

C-States 7/8 Enabled and all.

Before booting up, I completely dismantled my entire setup, cleaning it all out for dust and whatnot, then set all my internal fans and the fan on my NZXT X40 Kraken in pull. After re-assembling, I applied some new Prolimatech PK-3 and booted up.

Granted in the middle of the summer it's always around 25c outside in the evenings (spiking 38c during the day) and my ambient temperature seems to be around 30-35c currently.

My CPU temperatures while idle seem to hover between 28-33c and with light-to-medium usage my actual temps seem to be pretty much around 65-68c (Playing games such as WoW/Battlefield/RIFT/Watchdogs/Wolfenstein/Watchdogs at max settings).

My problem is that whenever I try to run a stress test such as IBT, RealBench, Prime95 27.9 build 1 or Aida 64's stability test, my temps skyrocket. For example, I start Small FFT's in P95 and temps across all cores hit 95-100c right away, then fall down to ~72c then jumps pretty much between 72-97c all the time.

Am I doing something wrong here? Could it be that I applied the TIM wrongly? (Like, too much/little? I have to agree that going from Aksa to Prolimatech was a change with it's clay-like apperance) Have I hit a some kind of temperature barrier or something?
Running these tests on an unlidded 4700k using Windows 8.1 x64

When running stock clocks and Prime95's Small FFT, temps are basically between 70-78c across all cores. So I'm not sure if I'm doing something wrong or what.


----------



## spenceaj

I think something is wrong with my i5 4670k processor, im trying to run blend at 4.3 Ghz with 1.18V with prime95 80C on small fft's and 65 on blend were the temps, but it keeps dropping load and BSOD'ing, ive tried tweaking it for the past few days and nothing works :/


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spenceaj*
> 
> I think something is wrong with my i5 4670k processor, im trying to run blend at 4.3 Ghz with 1.18V with prime95 80C on small fft's and 65 on blend were the temps, but it keeps dropping load and BSOD'ing, ive tried tweaking it for the past few days and nothing works :/


Did you try very high voltage recently? Either directly or via an automatic setting. Even if it's only the ring voltage.

It may have been damaged.


----------



## spenceaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Did you try very high voltage recently? Either directly or via an automatic setting. Even if it's only the ring voltage.
> 
> It may have been damaged.


i havent put it over 1.21 V 4.4Ghz and that made it hit 90 C on prime95 small ffts, it doesn't BSOD on stock setting but i like cant OC it


----------



## fateswarm

I wouldn't fear 90C easily. I wouldn't even fear 100C since intel auto-throttles it anyway. But you never know.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> I wouldn't fear 90C easily. I wouldn't even fear 100C since intel auto-throttles it anyway. But you never know.


.............those temperatures can seriously degrade you're chip.

if you run you're chip in the 100C area don't be surprised if you're chip dies in a couple months


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> .............those temperatures can seriously degrade you're chip.
> 
> if you run you're chip in the 100C area don't be surprised if you're chip dies in a couple months


I know. I assume he meant he did it once or twice. Not for months or many hours.


----------



## spenceaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> I know. I assume he meant he did it once or twice. Not for months or many hours.


Yeah I'm not comfortable going much over 80 in small fft


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> I wouldn't fear 90C easily. I wouldn't even fear 100C since intel auto-throttles it anyway. But you never know.


That is seriously not good advice even with a cya of "you never know". The chip shuts down at around 100c to prevent immediate permanent damage, It should be obvious it is not wise to run near that temperature. Intel spec says that the chip will still stay in its warranty if you stay below Tcase, which is about 72c. That translates to about 80c Vcore. It is probably OK to get the core to 90s or so for brief periods, but keep doing it and I'll bet you will degrade your processor pretty quickly.

EDIT: OK, I see you qualified that. But even near 100c for brief periods is probably not very good for the life of your chip.


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> EDIT: OK, I see you qualified that. But even near 100c for brief periods is probably not very good for the life of your chip.


It's not. Nothing is 100% safe. We've gone over that.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> It not. Nothing is 100% safe. We've gone over that.


Saying "nothing is 100% safe" means nothing. Degradation is not some random chance thing like "you might get run over by a bus today". Run at a specific temperature and voltage/current and your processor lifetime is pretty well determined.


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> Saying "nothing is 100% safe" means nothing. Degradation is not some random chance thing like "you might get run over by a bus today". Run at a specific temperature and voltage/current and your processor lifetime is pretty well determined.


I'm not interested in wars over the pedantic meaning of phrases/words. We know what we're both saying. Let's not waste others' time.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> I'm not interested in wars over the pedantic meaning of phrases/words. We know what we're both saying. Let's not waste others' time.


Whatever you say. This had nothing to do with pedantic meaning of phrases. It is technical and not my fault you want to shrug off a bad argument with a meaningless statement.


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> Whatever you say. This had nothing to do with pedantic meaning of phrases. It is technical and not my fault you want to shrug off a bad argument with a meaningless statement.


Whatever. You win. Rest easy.


----------



## phantom24

So I upped VID to 1.320V and VCCIN to 1.970V. Made it to 22 loops then watchdog error. My chip is taking more voltage than what is was before the bios update. Has anyone lost their overclock to bios updates before?


----------



## spenceaj

Sooo aside from arguing over safe temps is my chip messed up or what?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> At this point I have no Idea of whats happening. Here's whats happened so far with increasing VCCIN.
> 
> 1.
> VID: 1.300V
> Vcore: 1.328V
> VCCIN: 1.872V
> This gave a restart during first loop of x264 and the screen showed the "all settings were reset back to default values" message.
> 
> 2.
> VID: 1.300V
> Vcore:1.328V
> VCCIN: 1.900Vv
> This gave me the Watchdog Timeout Error in first loop.
> 
> 3.
> VID:1.300V
> Vcore:1.328V
> VCCIN: 1.950V (HWiNFO shows 1.920v-1.936V)
> This gave me uncorrectable error into second loop.


Go 1.32/1.95 in bios. If it doesn't fail, leave it there

Quote:


> So I upped VID to 1.320V and VCCIN to 1.970V. Made it to 22 loops then watchdog error. My chip is taking more voltage than what is was before the bios update.


hm.. i dunno just make sure that your VCCIN LLC, cpu power phase stuff etc is set the same. Fall back bios versions if you did X tests for as long on way lower voltages and you can't reproduce it now.

After you've said that, try 1.32vcore bios, 2.0 vccin. That's a +0.66 delta (1.34vcore @load).. but you said the sensor showed it drooping before?

I need a ~0.65 delta (with no droop) for my 1.4vcore OC to run, so if yours is 0.61 and drooping then it might be just low enough for infrequent clock watchdog errors, x264 always annoyingly caught those when my VCCIN was too low.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> No, it depends on the motherboard. Gigabyte no, MSI no, Asus yes.


Guy on OCN with build log said that his asus board got a new bios version and he didn't have to use adaptive any more, voltage drop with manual - i thought i heard elsewhere that they rolled them together like gigabyte/everyone else?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Guy on OCN with build log said that his asus board got a new bios version and he didn't have to use adaptive any more, voltage drop with manual - i thought i heard elsewhere that they rolled them together like gigabyte/everyone else?


every bios I have had on my Both my asus gold boards ( in sig) has always dropped on manual with cstates.


----------



## Anth Seebel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phantom24*
> 
> So I upped VID to 1.320V and VCCIN to 1.970V. Made it to 22 loops then watchdog error. My chip is taking more voltage than what is was before the bios update. Has anyone lost their overclock to bios updates before?


From my testing, watchdog BSOD means you still very low on vcore. When you start getting WHEA uncorrectable BSOD you are getting closer with vcore.


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anth Seebel*
> 
> From my testing, watchdog BSOD means you still very low on vcore. When you start getting WHEA uncorrectable BSOD you are getting closer with vcore.


With my testing, it's not been the case.

With my CPU, I get WHEA uncorrectable up to 1.25V from1.235V. That's when I try 4.6GHz. There onwards I get Clock Watchdog thing. I get a WHEA at around 1.26V as well. After that it's always Clock Watchdog error up to 1.32V.

Funny thing is that when I set everything to default and just touch the Vcore and multiplier, it seems 4.6GHz is stable at even 1.28V - at least I can run x264 for more than an hour without errors instead of getting an error in the first or 2nd round of it.


----------



## Anth Seebel

Interesting, watchdog only shows up for me when vcore is wayyy low. What is your Vccin ?

I guess you are using a 4790K while Im using a 4770K, maybe that has something to do with it.


----------



## Cyro999

101/124/9c all show up for vcore, inconclusive when and why they do that.

If i get 5-10 crashes of 101 (watchdog) and nothing else.. it's ALWAYS been input volts. 101 is far from the most common vcore crash, yet it's the only crash i've seen from too low input voltage


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> 101/124/9c all show up for vcore, inconclusive when and why they do that.
> 
> If i get 5-10 crashes of 101 (watchdog) and nothing else.. it's ALWAYS been input volts. 101 is far from the most common vcore crash, yet it's the only crash i've seen from too low input voltage


not for me, too low inout i get 124 bsod. ive gone from 1.3v input to 1.6v input and got 124 bsod


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anth Seebel*
> 
> Interesting, watchdog only shows up for me when vcore is wayyy low. What is your Vccin ?
> 
> I guess you are using a 4790K while Im using a 4770K, maybe that has something to do with it.


It's at auto. That's 1.75V and with extreme LLC it will be taken to 1.792V when stressed.

I tried various input voltages but didn't see any improvements. It probably got worse when I played with the input voltage. I'm ashamed to say this but leaving everything on AUTO and just changing the Vcore and multiplier seems to work the best for this CPU. Still haven't enabled XMP though.


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> not for me, too low inout i get 124 bsod. ive gone from 1.3v input to 1.6v input and got 124 bsod


It is possible that the FIVR on your CPU isn't strong and too low of a VRIN is causing the Vcore to dip beyond a value that CPU cannot function properly. Intel recommends at least a 0.4V delta between the two. I'm sure there is a reason.


----------



## mandrix

When people say they are getting "low vcore" with particular settings...is it going this low? If not then you have room for adjustment. However for my board I've found that sleep doesn't work consistently with these settings.


----------



## phantom24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Go 1.32/1.95 in bios. If it doesn't fail, leave it there
> hm.. i dunno just make sure that your VCCIN LLC, cpu power phase stuff etc is set the same. Fall back bios versions if you did X tests for as long on way lower voltages and you can't reproduce it now.
> 
> After you've said that, try 1.32vcore bios, 2.0 vccin. That's a +0.66 delta (1.34vcore @load).. but you said the sensor showed it drooping before?
> 
> I need a ~0.65 delta (with no droop) for my 1.4vcore OC to run, so if yours is 0.61 and drooping then it might be just low enough for infrequent clock watchdog errors, x264 always annoyingly caught those when my VCCIN was too low.


Tried 1.32V for Vcore and 2.0V for VCCIN, I got the clock watchdog error at loop 7. I think I'm going to downgrade the bios, or leave it at stock for the time being. Then when the next bios update rolls around, I'll give it another try.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anth Seebel*
> 
> From my testing, watchdog BSOD means you still very low on vcore. When you start getting WHEA uncorrectable BSOD you are getting closer with vcore.


1.32 V is the highest I would like to go. The temps are getting way to high. Plus, I've gotten the WHEA uncorrectable BSOD on lower Vcore before. I think the setting was 1.265V and VCCIN of 1.900V. But I get the watchdog BSOD at Vcores of 1.27-1.290 with the same VCCIN.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> not for me, too low inout i get 124 bsod. ive gone from 1.3v input to 1.6v input and got 124 bsod


If your input is too low, vcore will droop and give you 124's. That doesn't happen when it's close though, for example 1.28 VID with 1.9 VRIN failing. It might happen with like 1.28 VID and 1.75VRIN + droop


----------



## lilchronic

ok whatever keep thinking a 101 bsod is specifically VRIN


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> ok whatever keep thinking a 101 bsod is specifically VRIN


What kind of quality post is this?









I never said such thing

from all of the data i have seen, 124/101/9c can be vcore. 101 is the only one i've seen personally with sane input voltage levels (like 0.5+ above after droop) that are not high enough. If you have way too low input voltage by like 0.2-0.3v, you will get vcore errors too because vcore will droop then.

If i take an OC that works but is close to threshold of input V not being enough, and lower input volt by 0.1v, i only get 101's. I've seen them 20 or so times on my 4.7 OC trying to use 1.8 - 1.95 VRIN, it needs 2.05 or so. I never saw any other error at all from that - aside from sudden power down/resets, which happen for vcore and VRIN it seems


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> What kind of quality post is this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never said such thing
> 
> from all of the data i have seen, 124/101/9c can be vcore. 101 is the only one i've seen personally with sane input voltage levels (like 0.5+ above after droop) that are not high enough. If you have way too low input voltage by like 0.2-0.3v, you will get vcore errors too because vcore will droop then.
> 
> If i take an OC that works but is close to threshold of input V not being enough, and lower input volt by 0.1v, i only get 101's. I've seen them 20 or so times on my 4.7 OC trying to use 1.8 - 1.95 VRIN, it needs 2.05 or so. I never saw any other error at all from that - aside from sudden power down/resets, which happen for vcore and VRIN it seems


thats you're one sample. ive been through 8 4770ks and 2 4790ks........ all im saying is it does not specifically mean VRIN. it's different with each chip


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Darkwizzle!! Here you go!! http://valid.x86.fr/i3n27c I had to use 2.0v eventual input voltage.


----------



## TheCautiousOne




----------



## lilchronic

right now i am running 5 ghz @1.35v stable on 3 cores 4th core @ 4.9ghz if i run all 4 cores at 5.0ghz i get constant 101 bsod no matter what voltage or what vrin

@ 4.9Ghz i run 1.3v VRIN @ 1.8v stable... i think if one of the core's fail then you'll get a 101 bsod but that just what ive seen on multiple other chip's


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> thats you're one sample. ive been through 8 4770ks and 2 4790ks........ all im saying is it does not specifically mean VRIN. it's different with each chip


Can you give a sample of getting 124's when OC runs perfectly and you only change VRIN as a variable?

I don't think i've ever heard of 124's like that.

If you pass a test for an hour using 1.3vcore for example - and then you set 1.32vcore, pass it for an hour again - and then just drop input V lower and lower until it fails, you'd get 124's?

I can't recall a single instance of that being reported on OCN
Quote:


> i think if one of the core's fail then you'll get a 101 bsod but that just what ive seen on multiple other chip's


Vcore can give 101, but when you have more than enough vcore and when uncore/cache is stable, i don't think it's at all usual to get 124/9c errors from input voltage being at for example, 1.3vcore 1.85 input instead of 1.3vcore 1.95 input. Has anyone else heard of that? I've got a list of like 130 bluescreens on my system alone (many nights wild experimenting) and talked 10-20 people through OC and none of them have been 124/9c unless vcore was too low, AFAIK - with the sole exception is really really low input voltage, like 1.3vcore with 1.75 input voltage at load (which doesn't run or supply voltages properly)


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Can you give a sample of getting 124's when OC runs perfectly and you only change VRIN as a variable?
> 
> I don't think i've ever heard of 124's like that.
> 
> *If you pass a test for an hour using 1.3vcore for example - and then you set 1.32vcore, pass it for an hour again - and then just drop input V lower and lower until it fails, you'd get 124's?*
> 
> I can't recall a single instance of that being reported on OCN
> Vcore can give 101, but when you have more than enough vcore and when uncore/cache is stable, i don't think it's at all usual to get 124/9c errors from input voltage being at for example, 1.3vcore 1.85 input instead of 1.3vcore 1.95 input. Has anyone else heard of that? I've got a list of like 130 bluescreens on my system alone (many nights wild experimenting) and talked 10-20 people through OC and none of them have been 124/9c unless vcore was too low, AFAIK - with the sole exception is really really low input voltage, like 1.3vcore with 1.75 input voltage at load (which doesn't run or supply voltages properly)


yup i just did 5 times, 3 out of 5 time's i got a 124 the other two were 101 and this was with the same exact setting each time

im stable @ 4.8ghz with 1.25v so i droped multiplier to 4.7ghz with 1.25v and uncore @4.0 with1.2v and dropped input voltage to 1.4v is when it finally crashed i had to come down from 1.6vVRIN to get it to crash in prime95 28.5 blend and 3 out of 5 were 124's...........


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Darkwizzle!! Here you go!! http://valid.x86.fr/i3n27c I had to use 2.0v eventual input voltage.


Can you fill out the form on the first page please?


----------



## phantom24

Alright, so I haven't given up yet lol. I cleared CMOS and reflashed bios in hopes that it would do something. Well, it didn't, but I did find some info. My most stable runs have been with VIDs of 1.20V -1.320V. And when I use a VCCIN of 1.840 I clear at least 22 loops until watchdog BSOD. HWiNFO shows that my VCCIN( bios input is 1.840V), while running x264, is 1.872V. When I increased VCCIN in bios to 1.850 it crashed on first loop. Right now, Im testing with VCCIN of 1.872. Hopefully it goes well.


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> yup i just did 5 times, 3 out of 5 time's i got a 124 the other two were 101 and this was with the same exact setting each time
> 
> im stable @ 4.8ghz with 1.25v so i droped multiplier to 4.7ghz with 1.25v and uncore @4.0 with1.2v and dropped input voltage to 1.4v is when it finally crashed i had to come down from 1.6vVRIN to get it to crash in prime95 28.5 blend and 3 out of 5 were 124's...........


I think he asked you to test with vccin just below a stable value, like 1.85, 1.84, etc..

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phantom24*
> 
> Alright, so I haven't given up yet lol. I cleared CMOS and reflashed bios in hopes that it would do something. Well, it didn't, but I did find some info. My most stable runs have been with VIDs of 1.20V -1.320V. And when I use a VCCIN of 1.840 I clear at least 22 loops until watchdog BSOD. HWiNFO shows that my VCCIN( bios input is 1.840V), while running x264, is 1.872V. When I increased VCCIN in bios to 1.850 it crashed on first loop. Right now, Im testing with VCCIN of 1.872. Hopefully it goes well.


I would test at 1.95, nothing below 1.9, if you use vid 1.32.
Btw, why are you saying "VIDs of 1.20V -1.320V" ? You use 1.20 or 1.32 ?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> yup i just did 5 times, 3 out of 5 time's i got a 124 the other two were 101 and this was with the same exact setting each time
> 
> im stable @ 4.8ghz with 1.25v so i droped multiplier to 4.7ghz with 1.25v and uncore @4.0 with1.2v and dropped input voltage to 1.4v is when it finally crashed i had to come down from 1.6vVRIN to get it to crash in prime95 28.5 blend and 3 out of 5 were 124's...........


That's expected behavior because you need VRIN at load to be ~0.4v above vcore to function properly, but actually like 0.5v+ when OC'd. If you were comparing with 1.33 bios vcore (1.35 at load) and 1.9 VRIN with a high level of LLC, so a 0.55 delta, that potentially won't be enough VRIN but it won't cause massive issues like vcore droop that happens when VRIN is wildly out of spec. It would only show the standard chain of 101 bluescreens without any 124/9c's, AFAIK


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> right now i am running 5 ghz @1.35v stable on 3 cores 4th core @ 4.9ghz if i run all 4 cores at 5.0ghz i get constant 101 bsod no matter what voltage or what vrin
> 
> @ 4.9Ghz i run 1.3v VRIN @ 1.8v stable... i think if one of the core's fail then you'll get a 101 bsod but that just what ive seen on multiple other chip's


what? how can you run different cores at different frequencies????? that's impossible.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> what? how can you run different cores at different frequencies????? that's impossible.


..................you select per core instead of all core


----------



## BoredErica

What'd I miss in this thread?

Did you guys miss me?


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> ..................you select per core instead of all core


that's different.

per core doens't mean setting multi for individual cores. the wording is very wrong in these uefis.

it means, setting a multi when
only 1 core is loaded (single threaded apps)
2 cores are loaded
3 cores are loaded
all 4 cores are loaded

that's basically overriding Turbo Boost figures of 36/37/38/39 with 49/50/50/50 in your case. basically, when all 4 cores are loaded, all are running at 49x multi


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> that's different.
> 
> per core doens't mean setting multi for individual cores. the wording is very wrong in these uefis.
> 
> it means, setting a multi when
> only 1 core is loaded (single threaded apps)
> 2 cores are loaded
> 3 cores are loaded
> all 4 cores are loaded
> 
> that's basically overriding Turbo Boost figures of 36/37/38/39 with 49/50/50/50 in your case. basically, when all 4 cores are loaded, all are running at 49x multi


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*


does it really work that way? i mean, do you see a difference in scores when all 4 cores are at 4.9 and only one is at 4.9 and rest of them at 5GHz?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> does it really work that way? i mean, do you see a difference in scores when all 4 cores are at 4.9 and only one is at 4.9 and rest of them at 5GHz?


cinebech always runs all cores. I have tested this . If you set 3 cores to 5.0ghz and the 4th to 4.9ghz it wil bench at 4.9ghz.

I tested it with the 4th core at stock. Scores the same no matter the other 3.


----------



## fateswarm

Seems like a thread for BSOD codes per fault is needed. At least a speculation. Or aggregate or results/opinions.


----------



## BoredErica

We've been through this a million times. Everybody is reporting different causes for each bsod code. The only rule is that there is none. And crashing in a different stress test can yield different bsod code. We've been at this for over a year now and found nothing. The only real Bsod behavior we've noticed is that a computer hang that may or may not be followed up by a bsod or restart is very likely to be a ring bus OC instability.

I've even purposefully bsoded my chip a good 30, 50 times to try to find any data on bsod codes and couldn't find anything worth mentioning.


----------



## fateswarm

It's possibly related to the fact that if you magnify a cpu and look at it, some small areas of it might be higher quality out of the factory *and it will be different on your cpu* than on others. Which explains why some cpus can do higher clocks, some can do higher clocks but not higher ram clocks, some can do higher vring but not higher others etc. Chances are if you BSOD on something to do it for the same OS reason, but for a different CPU hardware reason depended on chip.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Username: TheCautiousOne
CPU Model: 4770k
Core Multiplier: 46
CPU VID: 1.325
Vcore: 1.344
Uncore Multiplier: 35
Uncore Voltage: 1.175
Input Voltage: 2.0
Cooling Solution: H100i
Stability Test: Realbench 2.2 15min
Batch Number: Malaysia L349B868
Ram Speed: 1600
Ram Voltage: [If stock, ignore this.]
Motherboard: ASUS FORMULA VI
LLC Setting: Auto

There you go dark wizzle. The verification is in my siggy for Cpuz


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Username: TheCautiousOne
> CPU Model: 4770k
> Core Multiplier: 46
> CPU VID: 1.325
> Vcore: 1.344
> Uncore Multiplier: 35
> Uncore Voltage: 1.175
> Input Voltage: 2.0
> Cooling Solution: H100i
> Stability Test: Realbench 2.2 15min
> Batch Number: Malaysia L349B868
> Ram Speed: 1600
> Ram Voltage: [If stock, ignore this.]
> Motherboard: ASUS FORMULA VI
> LLC Setting: Auto
> 
> There you go dark wizzle. The verification is in my siggy for Cpuz


Thanks, I've charted all of the info.
But your picture shows a timer of 14 minutes. You want picture verification for only 14 minutes?


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Thanks, I've charted all of the info.
> 
> But your picture shows a timer of 14 minutes. You want picture verification for only 14 minutes?


OH damn, That's fine, **** lol. It's not like i won't keep stressing it. Ill keep you posted. 14 is fine.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Megalixir*
> 
> Hey guys such an informative thread with amazing support, i just finished my new build which iv'e had stashed in my closet for some time now. Got some good results or at least i feel good about them, this has only been my second build first was a sandy bridge in 2011, and sadly i didn't mess with overclocking much.
> 
> Username - Megalixir
> CPU model - 4770-K
> Core multiplier - x48
> CPU Vid- 1.350
> Vcore - 1.351
> Uncore multiplier - x45
> uncore voltage - 1.265
> VCCIN - 1.9
> Cooling solution - Silver Arrow Delid, Coollaboratory Liquid Pro
> stability test - intel extreme tuning utility 8 hours
> Batch number - Costa Rica 3313B389
> Ram speed - 1333
> Ram voltage - 1.500
> Motherboard- asus maximus 6 hero
> LLC setting - auto
> 
> I still have to retest the memory, im using a corsair dominator 1866 8gb kit. I previously had stable settings with
> core multiplier - x47
> cpu vid - 1.312
> uncore multiplier - x46
> uncore voltage - 1.328
> VCCIN - 1.9
> 
> But with the more knowledge i gained from reviewing the topic i realized that uncore multiplier really has no need to be that high and receive that much voltage, better off taking the 300mhz loss and gaining 100 mhz core while also bringing uncore voltage a little lower


Charted

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sweenytodd*
> 
> Okay Wizzie, it's my final 4.6ghz setup.
> 
> Username: sweenytodd
> CPU Model: 4670K
> Core Multiplier: 46 * 100 MHz
> CPU VID: 1.35V
> Vcore: 1.36V
> Uncore Multiplier: 43
> Uncore Voltage: 1.315V
> Input Voltage: 1.95V
> Cooling Solution: Phanteks PH-TC14PE, delidded
> Stability Test: x264 v2: 71 loops for 14 hours
> Batch Number: 3328B919 / Made in Costa Rica
> Ram Speed: 2400MHz / 10-12-12-31-2N
> Ram Voltage: 1.69V
> LLC Setting: Level 8 / Extreme
> Motherboard: Asus Maximus VI Hero


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sweenytodd*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> Got a BSOD 0x124 while playing BF4 for 90mins :\ Increasing my vcore to 0.01


Sweeny, you never updated with your situation. You still good?


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> We've been through this a million times. Everybody is reporting different causes for each bsod code. The only rule is that there is none. And crashing in a different stress test can yield different bsod code. We've been at this for over a year now and found nothing. The only real Bsod behavior we've noticed is that a computer hang that may or may not be followed up by a bsod or restart is very likely to be a ring bus OC instability.
> 
> I've even purposefully bsoded my chip a good 30, 50 times to try to find any data on bsod codes and couldn't find anything worth mentioning.


I agree.


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> What'd I miss in this thread?
> Did you guys miss me?


Each second.


----------



## phantom24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ConnorMcLeod*
> 
> I would test at 1.95, nothing below 1.9, if you use vid 1.32.
> Btw, why are you saying "VIDs of 1.20V -1.320V" ? You use 1.20 or 1.32 ?


At a VID's of 1.20V, 1.312V and 1.320V and while keeping VCCIN at 1.840V (although HWiNFO showed 1.872 during testing) I clear the most loops. I get to atleast 22. Although, I cleared 26 loops with VID of 1.312V and VCCIN of 1.840. Highest streak is still 30 loops with VID of 1.290V and VCCIN of 1.840V. Have not been able to recreate it though.


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

You seems to have a better mobo than me (g65 vs g45) so may be you need less input voltage than me, don't know, but you said you can't reproduce, so either vcore either vccin is too low, or both.
You may try VCCIN = 0.6 + VID, and when you have found stable vcore, if you want try to lower vccin (people seems to say there is no effect doing that, just make sure you don't set too high values.

Let's try vic 1.320 / vccin 1.936








Also, have you set vdroop thing (don't remember its name) to same value as previously ? I think 87.5 or 100%


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ConnorMcLeod*
> 
> *You seems to have a better mobo than me (g65 vs g45) so may be you need less input voltage than me, don't know*, but you said you can't reproduce, so either vcore either vccin is too low, or both.
> You may try VCCIN = 0.6 + VID, and when you have found stable vcore, if you want try to lower vccin (people seems to say there is no effect doing that, just make sure you don't set too high values.
> 
> Let's try vic 1.320 / vccin 1.936
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, have you set vdroop thing (don't remember its name) to same value as previously ? I think 87.5 or 100%


the cpu is the determining factor of how much input voltage is needed but a better mother board will be able to carry the current cleaner and more efficient.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> does it really work that way? i mean, do you see a difference in scores when all 4 cores are at 4.9 and only one is at 4.9 and rest of them at 5GHz?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> cinebech always runs all cores. I have tested this . If you set 3 cores to 5.0ghz and the 4th to 4.9ghz it wil bench at 4.9ghz.
> 
> I tested it with the 4th core at stock. Scores the same no matter the other 3.


20:00 min in watch


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

Do you guys change the max current setting or do you let it to auto ?
If you change it how much do you set ? And why ?


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> the cpu is the determining factor of how much input voltage is needed but a better mother board will be able to carry the current cleaner and more efficient.


Could you give an example of what could be difference between a good and a bad motherboard ?
The 2 mobos won't need same vcore with the same chip ?

So you are saying that if you need 1.8 or 1.9 for 1.3 vcore it depends only to the chip ?


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ConnorMcLeod*
> 
> Do you guys change the max current setting or do you let it to auto ?
> If you change it how much do you set ? And why ?


I've only done the opposite in the past, see where it starts throttling to see how much my CPU needed. Can't remember if it was with SB or Ivy but once I went under 130 I got throttling.

Just leave it to auto.


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ConnorMcLeod*
> 
> Could you give an example of what could be difference between a good and a bad motherboard ?
> The 2 mobos won't need same vcore with the same chip ?
> 
> So you are saying that if you need 1.8 or 1.9 for 1.3 vcore it depends only to the chip ?


Probably some of the minor settings can be modifiable on the higher end model while those settings will be fixed in a lower end model.
This might be required to achieve stability at a certain overclock.

The other thing is overall cleanness of the power delivery. Less fluctuations to VCCIN. Unless you are at the the edge of stability in terms of VCCIN, the FIVR should be able to smooth it out.


----------



## phantom24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ConnorMcLeod*
> 
> You seems to have a better mobo than me (g65 vs g45) so may be you need less input voltage than me, don't know, but you said you can't reproduce, so either vcore either vccin is too low, or both.
> You may try VCCIN = 0.6 + VID, and when you have found stable vcore, if you want try to lower vccin (people seems to say there is no effect doing that, just make sure you don't set too high values.
> 
> Let's try vic 1.320 / vccin 1.936
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, have you set vdroop thing (don't remember its name) to same value as previously ? I think 87.5 or 100%


The settings you mentioned were right on the money. I was testing it before I saw your post, you were pretty close.

Got it finally. Most of the readings came from HWiNFO. However, the readings that are inside the parentheses are what the bios gave off to the side. Although, I did use Override mode for the cpu voltage and ring voltage.

Results Form:

Username: Phantom24
CPU Model: Intel i7-4770k
Core Multiplier: 45
CPU VID: 1.312V
Vcore: 1.336V
Uncore Multiplier: 40
Uncore Voltage: 1.180V (1.224V)
Input Voltage: 1.936V (1.900V)
Cooling Solution: H100i
Stability Test: x264 Stability Test. Cleared 45 loops, so about 450 minutes (7.5 hours)
Batch Number: Malaysia L315B353
Ram Speed: 1333 MHz
Ram Voltage: Auto (1.472V)
Motherboard: MSI z87 GD65
LLC Setting: Auto




I did a quick test just to get the picture for Vcore "under load". If you need another, let me know.

Thanks for the guide and the help Darkwizzie, ConnorMcLeod, and Cyro999.


----------



## sweenytodd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Charted
> 
> Sweeny, you never updated with your situation. You still good?


Wizzie, update for the 4.6 GHz stable. I think this will conclude for now, thanks.

Username: *sweenytodd*
CPU Model: *4670K*
Core Multiplier: *46 * 100 MHz*
CPU VID: *1.37V*
Vcore: *1.376V*
Uncore Multiplier: *44*
Uncore Voltage: *1.32V*
Input Voltage: *1.95V*
Cooling Solution: *Phanteks PH-TC14PE, delidded*
Stability Test: *AIDA64 Full suite : 27 hours*
Batch Number: *3328B919 / Made in Costa Rica*
Ram Speed: *2400MHz / 10-12-12-31-2N*
Ram Voltage: *1.69V*
LLC Setting: *Level 8 / Extreme*
Motherboard: *Asus Maximus VI Hero*


----------



## spenceaj

so ive had my new pc for a week or so and i tried OCing my CPU with my phanteks-tc14pe, i ran stock prime 95 small ffts and it hit 65 C which i thought was a little high, then i tried OCing it, i tweaked the OC trying to find the right frequency and CPU voltage for hours, i got it to 4.4 GHZ (couldnt get it to 4.5) at 1.18V then after 25 min of prime blend and small fft it BSODed so i put the frequency back to 4.3 then 4.2, same thing, so i put more volts into it, going all the way up to 1.21V which got me to 92 C which im not comfortable with, 1.21 V and 92 C seems really damn high to me for those volts seeing as i see people with evo's that can get 1.3~, anyone have some advice or is my chip just terrible

first time OCer

EDIT: I threw the stock cooler on stock clock speeds and ran prime 95 small fft and it hit 90 in about 30 seconds. Ran blend and it hit 75 in 30 seconds

not sure if this is too hot but can i return my CPU for running temps like this?

EDIT: did intel XTU CPU stress test and got 82 C stock with stock cooler after 1 minute


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spenceaj*
> 
> so ive had my new pc for a week or so and i tried OCing my CPU with my phanteks-tc14pe, i ran stock prime 95 small ffts and it hit 65 C which i thought was a little high, then i tried OCing it, i tweaked the OC trying to find the right frequency and CPU voltage for hours, i got it to 4.4 GHZ (couldnt get it to 4.5) at 1.18V then after 25 min of prime blend and small fft it BSODed so i put the frequency back to 4.3 then 4.2, same thing, so i put more volts into it, going all the way up to 1.21V which got me to 92 C which im not comfortable with, 1.21 V and 92 C seems really damn high to me for those volts seeing as i see people with evo's that can get 1.3~, anyone have some advice or is my chip just terrible
> 
> first time OCer
> 
> EDIT: I threw the stock cooler on stock clock speeds and ran prime 95 small fft and it hit 90 in about 30 seconds. Ran blend and it hit 75 in 30 seconds
> 
> not sure if this is too hot but can i return my CPU for running temps like this?
> 
> EDIT: did intel XTU CPU stress test and got 82 C stock with stock cooler after 1 minute


I replied on your thread. Read that, and read the OP of this thread.


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

See the temperatures chart on first post, try same settings (may be with 1 less multiplier) and see if your temps are similar. You cooler is roughly the same as OP.


----------



## spenceaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ConnorMcLeod*
> 
> See the temperatures chart on first post, try same settings (may be with 1 less multiplier) and see if your temps are similar. You cooler is roughly the same as OP.


but not being stable at 4.3 ghz and only being able to put 1.2 V cant be right


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spenceaj*
> 
> but not being stable at 4.3 ghz and only being able to put 1.2 V cant be right


It is right for a ton of tests, deal with it. Linpack doing 210gflops @4ghz draws a few metric pooptons more power than old test doing 120gflops, which was already hotter than "realistic" loads

Most Haswell chips are around 4.5ghz @1.3vcore which peaks a few degrees over 70c for me (high end air, scotland ambients) with 4 cores, 4 threads on high end air

The voltages that you need for a given frequency vary a LOT depending on the chip and a decent amount depending on the test, i recommended you two good tests to use. x264 to make sure you never fail there or become unstable in it during the process of overclocking, and prime 27.9 custom with min and max fft set to 1344 for a harsher vcore check. Both of those tests are like 40c colder than linpack, it's silly - yet in my 13 months of heavily using OC'd chip, i've never seen anything hotter than sustained x264 temperatures.


----------



## Birdphone

Hello everyone. I have a few questions after my incident last night, I hope someone can help me please. Ok so, last night I started to play around with my over clocking settings. I first tried the OC profiles that the asrock z87 extreme 4 motherboard had. I went up to the 44 multi and it worked fine. Anyways I went off the stock 44x multi and started my own. I followed the guide and set cache ration to 35 and cache voltage to atuo. Then I set the core multi to 44 and booted with core voltage set at 1.18. It loaded and i stress tested a few runs on x264. It passed with zero blue screens. I then set the voltage to 1.17 cause i wanted to see how low i could go but i also changed the c states to C7 because i noticed my voltage was not dropping on idle( I think I may need to use adaptive setting on this MOBO)(I realized i should not have changed to the voltag3e and c-states at the same time because that is two variables) anways I tried to boot up and it showed the asrock logo and then it black screened on me and said fatal disc error i think. That scared me because I thought disc errors were very bad???? Well i tried to reboot and it wouldnt let me enter bios at all so i cleared CMOS and it showed an A2 error on DR. Debug which just means a disc problem. Well clearing cmos worked and i let it boot up and here we are. Im not sure if there are any disc errors, is there a way to check? Cause im paranoid now. Could to low of a voltage cause the black screen disc error>? or does anyone think it was the c states being changed to 7? If anyone can help me that would be appreciated cause I still want to over clock im just a bit worried now.

4670k
asrock extreme 4 z87
coolermaster hyper 212 evo


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Birdphone*
> 
> Hello everyone. I have a few questions after my incident last night, I hope someone can help me please. Ok so, last night I started to play around with my over clocking settings. I first tried the OC profiles that the asrock z87 extreme 4 motherboard had. I went up to the 44 multi and it worked fine. Anyways I went off the stock 44x multi and started my own. I followed the guide and set cache ration to 35 and cache voltage to atuo. Then I set the core multi to 44 and booted with core voltage set at 1.18. It loaded and i stress tested a few runs on x264. It passed with zero blue screens. I then set the voltage to 1.17 cause i wanted to see how low i could go but i also changed the c states to C7 because i noticed my voltage was not dropping on idle( I think I may need to use adaptive setting on this MOBO)(I realized i should not have changed to the voltag3e and c-states at the same time because that is two variables) anways I tried to boot up and it showed the asrock logo and then it black screened on me and said fatal disc error i think. That scared me because I thought disc errors were very bad???? Well i tried to reboot and it wouldnt let me enter bios at all so i cleared CMOS and it showed an A2 error on DR. Debug which just means a disc problem. Well clearing cmos worked and i let it boot up and here we are. Im not sure if there are any disc errors, is there a way to check? Cause im paranoid now. Could to low of a voltage cause the black screen disc error>? or does anyone think it was the c states being changed to 7? If anyone can help me that would be appreciated cause I still want to over clock im just a bit worried now.
> 
> 4670k
> asrock extreme 4 z87
> coolermaster hyper 212 evo


I don't think it's likely that such a small change in voltage would mean stable, all the way down to not being able to boot. But a larger voltage change yes, it can happen.

Try running /chkdsk or /sfc scannow.


----------



## spenceaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Birdphone*
> 
> Hello everyone. I have a few questions after my incident last night, I hope someone can help me please. Ok so, last night I started to play around with my over clocking settings. I first tried the OC profiles that the asrock z87 extreme 4 motherboard had. I went up to the 44 multi and it worked fine. Anyways I went off the stock 44x multi and started my own. I followed the guide and set cache ration to 35 and cache voltage to atuo. Then I set the core multi to 44 and booted with core voltage set at 1.18. It loaded and i stress tested a few runs on x264. It passed with zero blue screens. I then set the voltage to 1.17 cause i wanted to see how low i could go but i also changed the c states to C7 because i noticed my voltage was not dropping on idle( I think I may need to use adaptive setting on this MOBO)(I realized i should not have changed to the voltag3e and c-states at the same time because that is two variables) anways I tried to boot up and it showed the asrock logo and then it black screened on me and said fatal disc error i think. That scared me because I thought disc errors were very bad???? Well i tried to reboot and it wouldnt let me enter bios at all so i cleared CMOS and it showed an A2 error on DR. Debug which just means a disc problem. Well clearing cmos worked and i let it boot up and here we are. Im not sure if there are any disc errors, is there a way to check? Cause im paranoid now. Could to low of a voltage cause the black screen disc error>? or does anyone think it was the c states being changed to 7? If anyone can help me that would be appreciated cause I still want to over clock im just a bit worried now.
> 
> 4670k
> asrock extreme 4 z87
> coolermaster hyper 212 evo


Run some system stability tests the. Retry the oc that worked if cmos is cleared you shold be ok if all your components are healthy


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> It is right for a ton of tests, deal with it. Linpack doing 210gflops @4ghz draws a few metric pooptons more power than old test doing 120gflops, which was already hotter than "realistic" loads
> 
> Most Haswell chips are around 4.5ghz @1.3vcore which peaks a few degrees over 70c for me (high end air, scotland ambients) with 4 cores, 4 threads on high end air
> 
> The voltages that you need for a given frequency vary a LOT depending on the chip and a decent amount depending on the test, i recommended you two good tests to use. x264 to make sure you never fail there or become unstable in it during the process of overclocking, and prime 27.9 custom with min and max fft set to 1344 for a harsher vcore check. Both of those tests are like 40c colder than linpack, it's silly - yet in my 13 months of heavily using OC'd chip, i've never seen anything hotter than sustained x264 temperatures.


Are you saying your hottest temps were with x264?
I don't think mine even hits 60 C with x264 so I'm curious.....but I'm delidded, so.... Just a quick test right now with x264 of one loop it never hit above 56.

I think the hottest testing for me was probably any small fft (8/12) in P95.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Are you saying your hottest temps were with x264?
> I don't think mine even hits 60 C with x264 so I'm curious.....but I'm delidded, so.... Just a quick test right now with x264 of one loop it never hit above 56.
> 
> I think the hottest testing for me was probably any small fft (8/12) in P95.


The hottest test AFAIK is linpack but it gets held back a lot with slow RAM

x264 is like >40c away from the hottest tests


----------



## m0bility

Hey there, I've been reading the guide for about 4 weeks and reading this thread from the beginning (I'm at pp. 100+/- now) so I have a bit of a clue, but I'm hitting a bump and it motivated me to actually post. So here I am:

i5-4670k
MSI z87-g45

Multi @ 43
Ring @ 35 (Manual)
DRAM @ 1600
XMP = Disabled
VID @ 1.245 (Override)
Ring Voltage = Auto
VCCIN = Auto, sits at about 1.760 in BIOS and in testing
C-State = Auto
EIST = Disabled

So one thing, VCore in HWInfo64 seems to always be +/-.020 higher than the VID I set in BIOS. So my Vcore in testing is 1.260-1.265 even though the VID is @ 1.245.

My issue is that I can't seem to get it stable, and I'm approaching 1.26, which seems like a lot for x43. I'm getting BSOD 124's consistently from 1.230v up @43. I test with IBT Std.>Med.>High.>Aida for an hour or so>Prime95 (now replacing Prime with Chess as per Wizzie's instructions.) It will pass most of these for a while, but then I get a blue screen. And it's not always the same test. IBT and Prime have the most trouble, but I had Aida crash too, once.

I had x42 really solid, it would run anything, but I can't seem to get a foothold at x43. Should I go to x44 and see whats there? I'm already running what seems like the voltage for x44-x45, and considering I'm on an EVO 212 I'll take a stable x44 or x45 and be pretty happy drinking iced tea.

Am I just nervous? Temps get up to 90c (barely) under IBT MAX 20x runs, and sometimes up to 85c in Prime95 long FFT. But even then, they don't jump up, it takes quite a bit for them to approach 90c. Should I just go up before finding a stable point at this speed? Should I try a -.010v offset? Am I overvolting?

Thanks in advance to everyone who has posted here, you've all been really helpful even if you didn't know it. This thread is a goddamn trove of Haswell data for the ages.


----------



## error-id10t

If I was you I'd just put cache (ring for you?) to 1.2v for now. I'd also enable XMP but that's me. Then I'd go to VCCIN and do something with it and raise it to at least 1.85v but I like mine at 1.95v, make sure LLC is set nicely so it stays on the voltage you've set.

If that keep failing then all you can do is raise volts and yes that ~0.02v difference you see is normal.


----------



## blackhole2013

What do you think I should do run my 4670k at 4.7 1.332 v hits 85c on ADIA64 or run it at 4.5 1.2v hits 70c on ADIA64 ? And theirs no higher on this chip I did 1.45v at 4.8 and it crashed 4.7 is it ...


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> My issue is that I can't seem to get it stable, and I'm approaching 1.26, which seems like a lot for x43. I'm getting BSOD 124's consistently from 1.230v up @43


like said above, just manually set uncore/cache ratio and voltage (not really very important) and then set VCCIN 0.6 above vcore with max or near-max llc (important)

Quote:


> What do you think I should do run my 4670k at 4.7 1.332 v hits 85c on ADIA64 or run it at 4.5 1.2v hits 70c on ADIA64 ? And theirs no higher on this chip I did 1.45v at 4.8 and it crashed 4.7 is it ...


4.7 - what cooling solution and ambient temperatures do you have?


----------



## blackhole2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> 4.7 - what cooling solution and ambient temperatures do you have?


Corsair H80 and Thor v2 case and its 73 degrees in my house ..


----------



## Unknownm

flashed my BIOS to F10c from F9 and for the first time it can boot 125mhz. Very cool!


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> The hottest test AFAIK is linpack but it gets held back a lot with slow RAM
> 
> x264 is like >40c away from the hottest tests


OK. You said you never saw anything hotter than sustained x264 temps so I took it at face value. I guess you miswrote.
I'm aware of how all the tests rate heat wise, just wanted to know why you thought x264 was hot.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> flashed my BIOS to F10c from F9 and for the first time it can boot 125mhz. Very cool!


I'm getting ready to put my 4770K back in my Z87-UD5H, I'll give the block a try. I've had the F10c BIOS in mine for a long time now, since before the Z97-UD5H came out. But I finally ordered a 4790K so back to the Z87 it the 4770K goes.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> OK. You said you never saw anything hotter than sustained x264 temps so I took it at face value. I guess you miswrote.
> I'm aware of how all the tests rate heat wise, just wanted to know why you thought x264 was hot.


he meant real non synthetic applications. Not other stress tests.









X264 is as hot as any regular game or app. It was not miss written.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> he meant real non synthetic applications. Not other stress tests.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> X264 is as hot as any regular game or app. It was not miss written.


OK. Guess I missed the gist of it.







Not enough coffee yet, thanks!
Speaking of games, I got some games bundled with the 4790K I need to sell....not much of a gamer myself.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> flashed my BIOS to F10c from F9 and for the first time it can boot 125mhz. Very cool!


That is a fearsome overclock!


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackhole2013*
> 
> What do you think I should do run my 4670k at 4.7 1.332 v hits 85c on ADIA64 or run it at 4.5 1.2v hits 70c on ADIA64 ? And theirs no higher on this chip I did 1.45v at 4.8 and it crashed 4.7 is it ...


The first if you don't care about longevity excessively. The latter if you care a lot. The dangers of 1.33v (+85C) aren't great but just saying, some people don't want surprises for years.

Intel suggests roughly up to 1.3v and the spec suggests roughly up to 75C, supposedly to support their 3-year warranties in a very reliable manner.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> The first if you don't care about longevity excessively. The latter if you care a lot. The dangers of 1.33v (+85C) aren't great but just saying, some people don't want surprises for years.


My friend wants his new Devil's Canyon CPU to last "7 years". Why 7 exactly, I have no idea. Why spend so much and then not upgrade in 7 years, also have no idea. But he wants seven years.







I can tell you a million (not really) odd things about him and the way he thinks but I won't.

Anyways: I just saw THIS post by Opt33.

Anybody care to comment?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> Incraasing Vrin/vccin actually decreases temps and decrease watts consumed by cpu because cpu volt regulation is switch (buck) not linear. You can actually measure the decreasing watts consumed via HWM with increasing vccin.
> 
> 4.7 1.29v, running prime small ffts.
> vccin 2.2 = 150W max cpu temp 73C
> vccin 2.1 = 155W
> Vccin 2.0 = 161W
> Vccin 1.9 = 168W
> Vccin 1.8 = 175W
> vccin 1.7 = 182W
> vccin 1.6 = 190W max cpu temp 75C
> 
> Some of that increase in watts may be cpu power calculation error because of volt regul method and limited ability to calculate power with changing delta between vccin and vcore (cpu uses this calc for turbo/throttling limits,etc so needs to be relatively accurate). I say maybe exaggeration of power change as temps only slightly go up by coupled C as decrease vccin from 2.2 to 1.6, despite huge cpu calculated power change.
> 
> 80C with 1.38v at 5ghz would be normal if delidded, also depending on which version of IBT.


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> That is a fearsome overclock!


My cpu just sucks for overclocking no power saving features are enabled and Intel Turbo is disabled.
This machine is on 24/7 4 hours in gaming (in general) and playing youtube the rest of the time which is 5-10% usage. Ideally most of the time this cpu is at 35/40c. BF4 pushes about 55c.

LinX makes the cpu a heater.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> My cpu just sucks for overclocking no power saving features are enabled and Intel Turbo is disabled.
> This machine is on 24/7 4 hours in gaming (in general) and playing youtube the rest of the time which is 5-10% usage. Ideally most of the time this cpu is at 35/40c. BF4 pushes about 55c.
> 
> LinX makes the cpu a heater.


Dammit, I thought that was a picture of you showing off the 125mhz boot.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> My friend wants his new Devil's Canyon CPU to last "7 years". Why 7 exactly, I have no idea. Why spend so much and then not upgrade in 7 years, also have no idea. But he wants seven years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can tell you a million (not really) odd things about him and the way he thinks but I won't.
> 
> Anyways: I just saw THIS post by Opt33.
> Anybody care to comment?


There are situations that exist were potential (voltage) can increase and power goes down.

The more I look at those numbers though I wonder about the sensors. We need more than a sample of one.


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Dammit, I thought that was a picture of you showing off the 125mhz boot.


I'm so lost, both pictures I uploaded are booted with 125mhz? lol....


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> I'm so lost, both pictures I uploaded are booted with 125mhz? lol....


I don't even care anymore, it's 5 in the morning.


----------



## SgtRotty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> I'm so lost, both pictures I uploaded are booted with 125mhz? lol....


Are u using pll setting LC, or SB ?? Reason im asking is i can boot 125 ,166 straps but i get pcie instability. Screen goes black, restart will act weird almost to the point ill have to clear cmos.


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SgtRotty*
> 
> Are u using pll setting LC, or SB ?? Reason im asking is i can boot 125 ,166 straps but i get pcie instability. Screen goes black, restart will act weird almost to the point ill have to clear cmos.


That is actually set on auto. I read from gigabyte overclock.net guide the motherboard will set the correct setting depending on the speed.

Testing 4375/4125, prime95 for the night


----------



## bond32

Silly question - why does the Intel XTU show my frequency running is 4.9 ghz when I set a 48 multi?


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Silly question - why does the Intel XTU show my frequency running is 4.9 ghz when I set a 48 multi?


is your base clock 102 MHz instead of 100?


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> is your base clock 102 MHz instead of 100?


No, it should be 100, although it might be on auto. Not at home now but I will set it to 100 and see if it still shows weird.


----------



## SmOgER

Hey,

Is it true that Haswell at stock clock and with stock cooler throttles back with prime95 8k?
Heard some rumours but figured I will make sure.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Silly question - why does the Intel XTU show my frequency running is 4.9 ghz when I set a 48 multi?


Yeah I have the same and it's been there for few versions. It doesn't happen for all the multi's though, only for few. Install the latest one released few days and see if it still happens (does for me).


----------



## TheCautiousOne

If my Bus Speed in BIOS is set to 100Mhz why when I overclock it is only 99.98?? I am sitting at 4598.98 and it is bothering me. I want to see a full 4600.00Mhz. Any help?? Thanks

Colin


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> If my Bus Speed in BIOS is set to 100Mhz why when I overclock it is only 99.98?? I am sitting at 4598.98 and it is bothering me. I want to see a full 4600.00Mhz. Any help?? Thanks
> 
> Colin


The only way you're going to see that is if you disable your power saving options, I believe C1E is the main one....


----------



## m0bility

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> like said above, just manually set uncore/cache ratio and voltage (not really very important) and then set VCCIN 0.6 above vcore with max or near-max llc (important).


I set VCCIN to 1.900, uncore has been manually set to x35/ Auto voltage since I started. I can't see a setting to adjust LLC. Is it ever called something different? I'm testing with IBT very high right n

oh nice, BSOD while typing.

Soooo yeah.


----------



## m0bility

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> If I was you I'd just put cache (ring for you?) to 1.2v for now. I'd also enable XMP but that's me. Then I'd go to VCCIN and do something with it and raise it to at least 1.85v but I like mine at 1.95v, make sure LLC is set nicely so it stays on the voltage you've set.
> 
> If that keep failing then all you can do is raise volts and yes that ~0.02v difference you see is normal.


How do I adjust LLC? Is it called something else? I set VCCIN to 1.900 and still BSOD 124 on IBT Very High after 1 pass or so.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m0bility*
> 
> How do I adjust LLC? Is it called something else? I set VCCIN to 1.900 and still BSOD 124 on IBT Very High after 1 pass or so.


Quote:


> Please note I can only test LLC for MSI G45 Gaming Board. For this mobo, the setting is under the "DigitAll Power" section.


----------



## m0bility

Thanks! So, set it to Lvl. 8 or something?

Also, I just got to the place in the thread where you used a +.1v offset to get stable, any word on how that's working out?


----------



## m0bility

So LLC is called VDroop offset Control in the g45 BIOS. TIL. I set it to %100. I set the SA, IO Digital and IO Analog to +.1v.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m0bility*
> 
> Thanks! So, set it to Lvl. 8 or something?
> 
> Also, I just got to the place in the thread where you used a +.1v offset to get stable, any word on how that's working out?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m0bility*
> 
> So LLC is called VDroop offset Control in the g45 BIOS. TIL. I set it to %100. I set the SA, IO Digital and IO Analog to +.1v.


Me? That must have been ages ago. No, what eventually got me stability was a very high input voltage. The LLC just prevents the input voltage from dropping under load. If you set to 100%, it actually overcompensates for the dropping input voltage and you end up with a net increase in input voltage under load. (From my experience)


----------



## m0bility

So after a brief foray into x44, I'm back trying to get x43 stable again. I tried x44 with a variety of settings from very minimal adjustments to increasing VCCIN, SA and both IO's, LLC, and messing with turbo (Turbo should be always ON, right?).

I ended up getting BSOD's running IBT High on 1.3+v and I turned back for stability at x43. Ran IBT Std. and High and passed, and now I'm running Chess on infinite while I type. 15 minutes and counting, so far so good.

If I'm having trouble here, can I expect to see stability at x44? Is fighting towards the mid 1.3's worth it on an EVO 212? I dunno. To late tonight, gonna go sleep in a few, maybe run AIDA overnight.

I'm at

x43
1.275
RAM @ Native 2400 (for ****s)
VCCIN Auto/1.790
LLC 100%
VRing Auto
Ring Multi manual x35
DIMM 1.648

I think that's it. I'm probably fine with a OC that ran any of my games (BF3-4, Metro, TW:Rome2) with no crashes. I don't think this chip is a big winner, not on the air cooler I've got, but I'm happy if I can get 4.3 stable and happy. I don't want to spend another 25 hours from 4.3 to 4.4 only to find out I'll never get 4.5 on air and 4.4 is iffy, knowhamsayin?


----------



## Unknownm

Seems to be stable! idk if 17 hours of prime95 (haswell version) is enough testing.

125mhz bus @ 4.375Ghz Core & 4.125Ghz Uncore.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> Seems to be stable! idk if 17 hours of prime95 (haswell version) is enough testing.
> 
> 125mhz bus @ 4.375Ghz Core & 4.125Ghz Uncore.


Now I see this post and I realized just how mentally compromised I was last night.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> OK. You said you never saw anything hotter than sustained x264 temps so I took it at face value. I guess you miswrote.
> I'm aware of how all the tests rate heat wise, just wanted to know why you thought x264 was hot.


I meant that i've used my system for 13.5 months - i've had many thousands of hours of uptime, i've encoded a ton, gamed a ton, etc. Nothing has got hotter than sustained x264 encoding that i've actually wanted to run on my CPU.

Quote:


> I set it to %100. I set the SA, IO Digital and IO Analog to +.1v.


Don't set these if you don't need them! LLC is important but SA, IOD and IOA, leave them auto unless you're having advanced stability issues that you can't fix.

As far as i know, auto control for things like SA can naturally give say, +0.2 depending on your setup. If you set it to +0.1 you could actually undervolt it (giving +0.1 instead of the automatic +0.2 for say a 4-dimm setup) - i have very little knowledge for how this works though, kinda guessing
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> Hey,
> 
> Is it true that Haswell at stock clock and with stock cooler throttles back with prime95 8k?
> Heard some rumours but figured I will make sure.


Probably, new instruction sets are extremely fast but bring heat with them. Sure, if you run Linpack with Ivy and Haswell @3ghz 0.9v, the Haswell chip might be like 30c hotter than the Ivy one with same cooler. But if you look under the hood, one chip is doing like 100gflops, and the other one 165gflops. It's natural to be way hotter, and that heat increase does NOT translate into other loads that don't get a massive speed increase.

Quote:


> x43
> 1.275
> RAM @ Native 2400 (for ****s)
> VCCIN Auto/1.790
> LLC 100%
> VRing Auto
> Ring Multi manual x35
> DIMM 1.648
> 
> I think that's it. I'm probably fine with a OC that ran any of my games (BF3-4, Metro, TW:Rome2) with no crashes. I don't think this chip is a big winner, not on the air cooler I've got, but I'm happy if I can get 4.3 stable and happy. I don't want to spend another 25 hours from 4.3 to 4.4 only to find out I'll never get 4.5 on air and 4.4 is iffy, knowhamsayin?


Try something like 44x @1.33vcore, 1.95 VCCIN if you want. Test with x264 - https://mega.co.nz/#!3tAGnAqZ!QbCz2r1fG0WjM8DgGYeExngGypaHftAzPUgTSn2kAdk - and also manually give ~1.15v on ring. I've heard some scary things about ring overvolting on auto across a few motherboards.

Hey guys, new x264 version - http://download.videolan.org/pub/videolan/x264/binaries/win64/ - you can rename it to x264-64 and replace the one in angelotti's test with it. Also if anyone is checking this for new versions, throwing me a PM when there is a new one would be nice, with releases going sometimes a couple months apart i often don't catch a new one for a while even though i check often

That encoder ver made my [email protected] + HT oc crash the encoder, so i'm running it again until it crashes 2-3 times and then i'l add 0.01vcore. Maybe harder test or very slight degradation from last 9 months of [email protected], [email protected] and occasional [email protected]


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Now I see this post and I realized just how mentally compromised I was last night.


Happens to the best of us.









cpuz link: http://valid.canardpc.com/imr06i


----------



## Mr-Dark

Hello all

I need some help with my OC

first of all my rig

i7 4770k batch 3408B105
asus maximus vii hero z97
kingston hyper-x fury 1600mhz 16gb
Nouctua D14

usint aida 64 for stability test pass 2h with

4500mhz 1.22v
4400mhz 1.2v

the setting i use
core ratio 45
cash ratio auto
vcore manual with 1.22 for 4500 ( 1.2 for 4400)
other setting all auto

my problem blue screen with 124 code games like crysis 3 withn 30m what the problem ?

is there any voltage of somthing need to change or just my vcore very low ?

i think aida64 is good test stress the cpu more than any games

also the max temp for hotest core 82c with 1.22v 4500

any advice here ?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello all
> 
> I need some help with my OC
> 
> first of all my rig
> 
> i7 4770k batch 3408B105
> asus maximus vii hero z97
> kingston hyper-x fury 1600mhz 16gb
> Nouctua D14
> 
> usint aida 64 for stability test pass 2h with
> 
> 4500mhz 1.22v
> 4400mhz 1.2v
> 
> the setting i use
> core ratio 45
> cash ratio auto
> vcore manual with 1.22 for 4500 ( 1.2 for 4400)
> other setting all auto
> 
> my problem blue screen with 124 code games like crysis 3 withn 30m what the problem ?
> 
> is there any voltage of somthing need to change or just my vcore very low ?
> 
> i think aida64 is good test stress the cpu more than any games
> 
> also the max temp for hotest core 82c with 1.22v 4500
> 
> any advice here ?


1.22v is very low voltage for 4.5ghz. 124 bsod is a sign that you need vcore. The base line is 1.3v for 4.5ghz. I suggest you try 1.275 and see if that fixes it.


----------



## SmOgER

Actually AIDA64 CPU stress test is one of the least intensive ones you could find. with prime95 8k the temps should be like 10C higher (let alone IBT), so there is very little room for vcore to be bumped futher.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Thank for reply

okay i will go up with vcore but what about core ratio ??

now 4200mhz 1.2v from 3 days stable playing bf4 about 6h no problem

with prime 95 27.9 for haswell case high temp about 94c or more i cant stress with it that from my room temp about 33c or more

intel burnt test not working even with stock give me stop working ...


----------



## xProtify

Okay, so, here's my problem. I pushed my 4670k to 4.6GHz at 1.3vcore and set my uncore to x33 (gigabyte board), then disabled xmp and booted fine. I ran aida64 full suite (no gpu or hdd) over night and I didn't have a bsod, however, I restarted my pc and now my performance is aweful on anything and my pc is full of lag. What could be causing this and is there an easy fix? VIN is set to auto.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> prime95 (haswell version)


What the heck is that? Haswell version? Never heard of it. Link pls?

---

What do you guys recommend for testing? I've had varying results with the stress testing programs.
Prime95 giving the highest heat and power consumption quickly/instantly. The rest that is Intel xeon's linpack based, liek OCCT, IBT, LinX, ... do come close but some not quite there, depends which set of problems is given to compute to the library.

Past 1.20V Prime95 starts to heat up the CPU so much it goes above 90°C. Which is my limit when testing along with 180-200W output.

That brings me to, why I see nowhere in guides that you can set 2 power limits on the CPU?! Don't you guys use it?
Or you just go all the way until it hits 100°C or above when it will throttle the hard way to save itself CPU from your poor handling?

You can find about the power limits in Intel's PDFs, link floating around here somewhere, it's about Haswell platform.
The CPUs have two power limits, 1 and 2. But are best labelled as short duration and long duration, plus a delay. Short duration will reduce the clock ASAP and long duration limit will reduce clock to meet this power limit after the time of set delay. Although when I looked at them in Aida at stock settings they were maxed out to 1000W both etc. ridiculous. I've set them up when overclocking so my temps stay below 90°C, gives me 180-200W with my cooler. When it hits, multiplier drop down in steps by 1 and I can either stop or change the stress testing app to some less demanding.

Stock 4690K eats at max around 125W, with all cores boosted under turbo to the same max multiplier it eats around 145W max.
Never hit the limit to throttle the CPU hard way because of temps.

Unfortunately if I use other tests than Prime95 or OCCT, it barely ever catches the instability. Hence I run Prime95 on 3 cores to help the temps and it works to catch the unstable overclocks fine. But are there any other less demanding tests heat wise that do catch unstable overclocks?

For me it seems like my i5-4690K can do CPU/Uncore/RAM: 4.4/4.1/2.4GHz @ 1.170/1.125/1.650V (VRIN at stock or near stock 1.760V Level3 that dips, no problem), but that was kind of what I ballparked quickly from the get go and had trouble moving from if I do run Prime95 on higher clocks as it reaches the temp./power/heat limits.
Next stable that I use is 4.5/4.2/2.4GHz @ 1.210/1.170/1.650V (VRIN 1.810V level 1 that raises by a tiny bit, the Uncore/cache voltage will be lowered if possible, ran out of time for long testing), if I wouldn't run Prime95 it would work happily on 1.200 or even lower. 4.6GHz was almost impossible to make stable at 1.260V, it would run Cinebech and so on, but the moment I would hit Prime95 or some other demanding stress test it would freeze after a short while. I could run 4.7GHz at 1.300V but that adds so much heat due to the voltage compared to 4.5 or 4.4 that it becomes useless and impossible to run tests kind of. So running Prime95 stable 4.5GHz, running something else that does not cause over 200W of heat, happily voltage up and ratio up... but the power consumption really does go sky high past 4.4GHz and for more clock you need way more power, not really worth it.

The cooler is Thermalright HR-02, it really is optimized for low noise and not for maximum cooling.

What criteria do you use here for the submissions? What should we run? Because it's a big difference to run Aida64 and to run Prime95 large or to let the CPU "idle" with x264








Plus Aida64 does not give any results does it? The computer either freezes or it doesn't, no reports there about errors like Prime95 does, those linpack based also seem to report some results so one can keep an eye on them if they vary or are out of ordinary.

I'll post my results later when it's all done and set again.

Why is there the confusion with adaptive voltage? I found the misinformation around more confusing than actually using adaptive voltage was. Turned out all I have to do is switch from override to adaptive and write the same voltages there. There are no spikes of extra voltage under load on my board like there is often a talk about.
Just set the voltage I want, same as override. Keep the offset to 0.001V which is what I use with override too. The first voltage sets the desired maximum and offset is normal offset, it moves the whole curve at all points up or down as desired.
I think people confuse the two and then set adaptive voltage to 1.000V etc. and offset to 0.25V hoping to get 1.25V, which would work too, but it raised the whole curve even at stock speeds up by 0.25V unnecessarily.
Set adaptive to 1.250V and offset to 0.001V or what ever is the smallest. Tada done. Stays rock solid under Prime95 and anything else, no raises above 1.251V which is what would have been there with override voltage too.
Maybe some boards are weird and feed extra voltage to the CPU under load in adaptive mode and cannot be properly set not to do it.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> What the heck is that? Haswell version? Never heard of it. Link pls?
> 
> ---
> 
> What do you guys recommend for testing? I've had varying results with the stress testing programs.
> Prime95 giving the highest heat and power consumption quickly/instantly. The rest that is Intel xeon's linpack based, liek OCCT, IBT, LinX, ... do come close but some not quite there, depends which set of problems is given to compute to the library.


What the guy meant was probably Prime 28.5.

There is no requirement for getting your overclock charted. But if it's something ridiculous, I'll leave your stress testing section blank (EG: Gaming for 1 hour, Cinebench). The recommended minimum is to pass an overnight of x264 custom.


----------



## sweenytodd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sweenytodd*
> 
> Wizzie, update for the 4.6 GHz stable. I think this will conclude for now, thanks.
> 
> Username: *sweenytodd*
> CPU Model: *4670K*
> Core Multiplier: *46 * 100 MHz*
> CPU VID: *1.37V*
> Vcore: *1.376V*
> Uncore Multiplier: *44*
> Uncore Voltage: *1.32V*
> Input Voltage: *1.95V*
> Cooling Solution: *Phanteks PH-TC14PE, delidded*
> Stability Test: *AIDA64 Full suite : 27 hours*
> Batch Number: *3328B919 / Made in Costa Rica*
> Ram Speed: *2400MHz / 10-12-12-31-2N*
> Ram Voltage: *1.69V*
> LLC Setting: *Level 8 / Extreme*
> Motherboard: *Asus Maximus VI Hero*


Urrghh! Ran [email protected] and after 30 mins my PC gave me 124 BSOD. Will try 1.38V


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Stock 4690K eats at max around 125W, with all cores boosted under turbo to the same max multiplier it eats around 145W max.


Your data is wrong


----------



## fateswarm

That doesn't sound absurd. Unless I miss something in the context. Or you're talking of small differences.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Your data is wrong


"Your data *are* wrong."


----------



## Mr-Dark

any version of prime95 over 27.9 is fine with haswell it have new avx test that make big diffrent it temp

i use aida64 for base stability test then test heavy game like crysis 3 or bf4


----------



## xProtify

One thing to add, is my x264 run (which I downloaded from the post) is only running at 3fps. Is this normal for a 4670k at 4.5GHz?


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xProtify*
> 
> One thing to add, is my x264 run (which I downloaded from the post) is only running at 3fps. Is this normal for a 4670k at 4.5GHz?


Yes with angelotti's latest x264 3 FPS is about right.


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Hey guys, new x264 version - http://download.videolan.org/pub/videolan/x264/binaries/win64/ - you can rename it to x264-64 and replace the one in angelotti's test with it. Also if anyone is checking this for new versions, throwing me a PM when there is a new one would be nice, with releases going sometimes a couple months apart i often don't catch a new one for a while even though i check often
> 
> That encoder ver made my [email protected] + HT oc crash the encoder, so i'm running it again until it crashes 2-3 times and then i'l add 0.01vcore. Maybe harder test or very slight degradation from last 9 months of [email protected], [email protected] and occasional [email protected]


There are 2 .exe files on 25th jul 2014, are there any differences between the 2 of them ?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xProtify*
> 
> Okay, so, here's my problem. I pushed my 4670k to 4.6GHz at 1.3vcore and set my uncore to x33 (gigabyte board), then disabled xmp and booted fine. I ran aida64 full suite (no gpu or hdd) over night and I didn't have a bsod, however, I restarted my pc and now my performance is aweful on anything and my pc is full of lag. What could be causing this and is there an easy fix? VIN is set to auto.


Happens to me when i get pseudo stability at 4.6GHz with borderlines voltages, try, if you have correct vcore/vccin to raise them a bit, else, try to find 4.5GHz stability.


----------



## BoredErica

Wait what, does the custom x264 need updating uh-gain?


----------



## xProtify

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ConnorMcLeod*
> 
> Happens to me when i get pseudo stability at 4.6GHz with borderlines voltages, try, if you have correct vcore/vccin to raise them a bit, else, try to find 4.5GHz stability.


It seems perfectly stable with 4.4GHZ at 1.25v, so I suppose this should do my just fine.

Thanks for the guide btw, it's helped me far more as a noob than any other guide I've seen!


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Your data is wrong


Right. So I guess the intel power limits on the CPUs are wrong as well then. Because the readout I get in HWmonitor as max power is spot on with the power limit I can set for the CPU in UEFI. That is setting PL1, PL2 and turbo time. Read here section 5.10.1. And how much power can Haswell give at max is really not the marketing stated 84 or 88W, that's the usual consumption under rather normal load. In Prime95 it will go to 125W with default Turbo, 145W with all cores locked to 3.9GHz.

What are the correct data then?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> any version of prime95 over 27.9 is fine with haswell it have new avx test that make big diffrent it temp
> 
> i use aida64 for base stability test then test heavy game like crysis 3 or bf4


I did Prime95 on 3 cores plus playing a game at the same time. Kind of likes to hit my temperature limit of 90°C though, no issues, no crashes even with loading the GPU.
I will have to try the x264 test, what is the latest test version, I think a config is enough, I can find some video file to convert I guess, just need the config so it's set and loops.
Getting the second version of the OP, the first won't download without installing the mega downloader :/
So many MB for a simple x264 and config, I guess there is some video file included, but why so big.

The Mega link won't download even with the manager installed, duh! Just keeps going 10-20% over and over and downloading endlessly at max speed (over 3MB/s).

And the second version of x264 from OP from 2shared.com, does not work at all, reintalled Avisynth and still complains that it's not installed, when I run the included avisynth_install.exe it crashes. Guess it does not support WinXP 32bit? 

Code:



Code:


:avisynth_check32
if exist "%PROGRAMFILES%\AviSynth 2.5" (
set bit2run=32
goto start )

I doubt that will ever work without manual fixing of the scripts here and there. AviSynth can be installed in any directory not just "Program Files", it should not be hardcoded like that but detect where it is installed or ask for the directory of AviSynth. And use it for detecting 32bit vs 64bit to give later user an option to pick when it's running 64bit, really? *facepalm* I bet there are better ways to detect what OS is there if it's 32bit or 64bit.


----------



## m0bility

OK!

Username: m0bility
CPU Model: i-5 4670k
Core Multiplier: 43
CPU VID: This is the CPU core voltage value you input into BIOS. 1.275
Vcore: This is the CPU Vcore reading from Hwinfo or HWMonitor under load. "Load" depends on what you're stressing. 1.302 MAX
Uncore Multiplier: 34
Uncore Voltage: Auto
Input Voltage: [aka VCCIN, Vrin, Eventual Input Voltage] Auto
Cooling Solution: CM Hyper EVO 212
Stability Test: IBT High for 2x10 passes, 7 hours on AIDA64
Batch Number: It's a Costa Rica, can't dig the box out now...
Ram Speed: 2400Mhz (native) 11-13-13-31
Ram Voltage: Stock
Motherboard: MSI z87-g45
LLC Setting: +100% (Called "CPU VDroop Offset Control" in MSI BIOS)

XTRA DATA:

CPU Ratio = Dynamic
Intel Extreme Turbo = ON (Is there any reason to turn it off?)
Core Ratio Limits = 43 for all cores
SA = Auto
IO-D = Auto
IO-A = Auto
CStates = Auto

It ain't pretty, but it's mine! I'm happy with the stability here, but I'm going to see if I can go to x44 @1.330 as was suggested to me a few pages ago. Right now I'm stressing the above config @ 1.265 for lawlz. If it plays well there I'll save it as my best known stable level and update here accordingly. Otherwise I'm going to try for x44 tonight.

Thanks for all the help guys.


----------



## m0bility

PS:

What's the deal with Turbo? On, Off, doesn't matter? What's the benefit/function?


----------



## m0bility

x43 @ 1.265 passed IBT Std>High>Very High 10x each and crashed after 15 minutes of Chess.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m0bility*
> 
> 
> 
> OK!
> 
> Username: m0bility
> CPU Model: i-5 4670k
> Core Multiplier: 43
> CPU VID: This is the CPU core voltage value you input into BIOS. 1.275
> Vcore: This is the CPU Vcore reading from Hwinfo or HWMonitor under load. "Load" depends on what you're stressing. 1.302 MAX
> Uncore Multiplier: 34
> Uncore Voltage: Auto
> Input Voltage: [aka VCCIN, Vrin, Eventual Input Voltage] Auto
> Cooling Solution: CM Hyper EVO 212
> Stability Test: IBT High for 2x10 passes, 7 hours on AIDA64
> Batch Number: It's a Costa Rica, can't dig the box out now...
> Ram Speed: 2400Mhz (native) 11-13-13-31
> Ram Voltage: Stock
> Motherboard: MSI z87-g45
> LLC Setting: +100% (Called "CPU VDroop Offset Control" in MSI BIOS)
> 
> XTRA DATA:
> 
> CPU Ratio = Dynamic
> Intel Extreme Turbo = ON (Is there any reason to turn it off?)
> Core Ratio Limits = 43 for all cores
> SA = Auto
> IO-D = Auto
> IO-A = Auto
> CStates = Auto
> 
> It ain't pretty, but it's mine! I'm happy with the stability here, but I'm going to see if I can go to x44 @1.330 as was suggested to me a few pages ago. Right now I'm stressing the above config @ 1.265 for lawlz. If it plays well there I'll save it as my best known stable level and update here accordingly. Otherwise I'm going to try for x44 tonight.
> 
> Thanks for all the help guys.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m0bility*
> 
> x43 @ 1.265 passed IBT Std>High>Very High 10x each and crashed after 15 minutes of Chess.


Facepalm.

How'd that happen, LOL. I'd doublecheck that stability if you fail chess.


----------



## m0bility

Nah, I went down .010v (to 1.265v) and crashed. Kinda had a feeling about that.

So I turned the VCCIN to 1.995, kept VID 1.265v, and x43 is nice and clean. IBT to Very High + 1 Hour Chess + 1.25 hours so far on Aida. I'm about to boot BF3 64-man RUSH so that'll be a nice real world test too. If AIDA64 runs well for a few hours after gaming, I'll call it stable at 1.265v, and post more screens.

EDIT: Also watched a bunch of Youtube slash heavy browsing in Chrome with normal tab use during AIDA. No bad results so far!


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m0bility*
> 
> Nah, I went down .010v (to 1.265v) and crashed. Kinda had a feeling about that.
> 
> So I turned the VCCIN to 1.995, kept VID 1.265v, and x43 is nice and clean. IBT to Very High + 1 Hour Chess + 1.25 hours so far on Aida. I'm about to boot BF3 64-man RUSH so that'll be a nice real world test too. If AIDA64 runs well for a few hours after gaming, I'll call it stable at 1.265v, and post more screens.
> 
> EDIT: Also watched a bunch of Youtube slash heavy browsing in Chrome with normal tab use during AIDA. No bad results so far!


Interested


----------



## m0bility

Passed several IBT Very High runs, Chess for an hour, AIDA for 2.5 hours while browsing, and crashed after 75 minutes of Prime95 small FFT. I split the difference and I'm at 1.270 now. Just gaming the rest of the night, I'm tired of looking at graphs and temps.









I'm still certain that 1.275 was good.


----------



## m0bility

Got Intel Extreme Tuning, and right off the bat I noticed that it says I'm drawing 512 watts on Turbo Min and Max? Is that ok?


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m0bility*
> 
> Got Intel Extreme Tuning, and right off the bat I noticed that it says I'm drawing 512 watts on Turbo Min and Max? Is that ok?


That's totally not correct value









That program for example won't even start on my system with Win8.1 64bit on ASRock Z97 Extreme4. Not supported, that tool is outdated.
What maximum power do you get in HWmonitor or Aida64? I use these two to monitor power consumption of the CPU and look spot on.

Usually on 4690K 1.200V gives close to 190-200W maximum power consumption.
On a simple math, 500W would correspond more to something like 6GHz @ 2.4V. Which is probably a little unrealistic. I would guess under LN2 the CPUs give around 400W of max power.

Going above 1.25V for 4.3-4.4GHz is a lot. Bad luck of the draw.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Just order today i7 4790k


----------



## mandrix

OK over to the dark side with a 4790K now on my Z97X-UD5H. So far I'm not used to the way the board is handling vcore with the DC chip. Vcore tends to shoot up quite a bit over the (setpoint) vid.
Anyway did a little testing last night with Prime 95 and roughly 1.26 vcore for 4.7 looks pretty good, which is better than my 4770K.
Also, for those of you that stay out of the DC owner's thread -and who could blame you- the stock vid on my 4790K is 1.21! My 4770K on the same board, same bios has stock vid of 1.092.

Anyway we will see how it goes as I get into some higher clocks.


----------



## blackhole2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> OK over to the dark side with a 4790K now on my Z97X-UD5H. So far I'm not used to the way the board is handling vcore with the DC chip. Vcore tends to shoot up quite a bit over the (setpoint) vid.
> Anyway did a little testing last night with Prime 95 and roughly 1.26 vcore for 4.7 looks pretty good, which is better than my 4770K.
> Also, for those of you that stay out of the DC owner's thread -and who could blame you- the stock vid on my 4790K is 1.21! My 4770K on the same board, same bios has stock vid of 1.092.
> 
> Anyway we will see how it goes as I get into some higher clocks.


Did you put load line calibration to extreme that will stop the voltage dip ..I have a UH4D


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackhole2013*
> 
> Did you put load line calibration to extreme that will stop the voltage dip ..I have a UH4D


There is no voltage dip...the voltage is increasing way beyond the setpoint.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> OK over to the dark side with a 4790K now on my Z97X-UD5H. So far I'm not used to the way the board is handling vcore with the DC chip. Vcore tends to shoot up quite a bit over the (setpoint) vid.
> Anyway did a little testing last night with Prime 95 and roughly 1.26 vcore for 4.7 looks pretty good, which is better than my 4770K.
> Also, for those of you that stay out of the DC owner's thread -and who could blame you- the stock vid on my 4790K is 1.21! My 4770K on the same board, same bios has stock vid of 1.092.
> 
> Anyway we will see how it goes as I get into some higher clocks.


That's weird, try asking around *here*.

Looks like a really good luck of the draw.

I will check the DC owners thread if I can find it haha. The stock vcore looks pretty normal. On i5-4690K the stock vcore is 1.091 at max even with all all cores locked to 3.9GHz.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> That's weird, try asking around *here*.
> 
> Looks like a really good luck of the draw.
> 
> I will check the DC owners thread if I can find it haha. The stock vcore looks pretty normal. On i5-4690K the stock vcore is 1.091 at max even with all all cores locked to 3.9GHz.


After more testing this is what I came up with:

OK it's looking like I hit the wall after 4.7 with the 4790K.
4.7 @ 1.26
4.8 @ 1.38

My recent testing with my 4770K was:
4.7 @ 1.296
4.8 @ 1.32

So I guess I'll be happy keeping the 4790K running @ 4.7, that will keep the voltage down. Also makes up my mind about delidding the 4790K....at 4.7 and under there is no need, even at 4.8 the hottest core I saw was 82 C on water.
Going to be nice not delidding, since I delidded my IB & Haswell cpu's.


----------



## fateswarm

4.7 on 1.26 stable is really good.


----------



## JackCY

Yeah it is, I'm glad if 4.6 would be stable at 1.26V on 4690K, I can boot and all but not run stress tests for long, only Cinebench or something easy, will try later again.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> 4.7 on 1.26 stable is really good.


Had to bump it up a bit. I had tested more at 4.8 since that is what I was focused on, so I went back and retested 4.7 and ended up with this:
4.7 @ 1.272
That's the closest bump I could get above 1.260 with this board, but it's fine. Like I say, not as good going on to higher clocks as my 4770K but at least not a total dog. Guess I'll stick it at 4.7 for 24/7 setting.


----------



## bond32

Considering mine needs 1.43 for 4.7 stable, that's pretty good... Any luck with 4.8?


----------



## m0bility

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> That's totally not correct value
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That program for example won't even start on my system with Win8.1 64bit on ASRock Z97 Extreme4. Not supported, that tool is outdated.
> What maximum power do you get in HWmonitor or Aida64? I use these two to monitor power consumption of the CPU and look spot on.
> 
> Usually on 4690K 1.200V gives close to 190-200W maximum power consumption.
> On a simple math, 500W would correspond more to something like 6GHz @ 2.4V. Which is probably a little unrealistic. I would guess under LN2 the CPUs give around 400W of max power.


Cool thanks! I'm used to seeing stuff I don't understand at this point, but that seemed....excessive. And when you look at IETU scores on HWBot, they show crazy wattage (like 2096w?!?) for some of the setups and I'm all whaaaaa?

So cool, glad my CPU isn't really using 70% of my PSU!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Going above 1.25V for 4.3-4.4GHz is a lot. Bad luck of the draw.


Yeah, she's a runt of a chip apparently, but I love her anyway. I'm a first time overclocker, so this is just a bit of fun and I'm happy to at least get 900Mhz out of Core on cheap air. I may try to get to x44 in the next few days, but for now I'm just going to tweak x43 and see what I can do with Uncore and RAM for lulz. I'm still reading this thread from the beginning (I'm at pp.120 now) so there's a lot to learn about the whole system and OC in general, and that's cool for me. My next build/upgrade will be much better informed than this one, and I'll deffo be getting unlocked chips from here on out!


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> That program for example won't even start on my system with Win8.1 64bit on ASRock Z97 Extreme4. Not supported, that tool is outdated.


XTU outdated and doesn't work on your system? You need to update it then as it works just fine.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Considering mine needs 1.43 for 4.7 stable, that's pretty good... Any luck with 4.8?


Yes, 4.8 @ 1.380 seems to be pretty good. Honestly haven't tried any higher yet, but I will at some point. I really don't want to go much over 1.4v except short tests.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> 4.7 on 1.26 stable is really good.


Yes I concur. Since I am at 4.6ghz / 1.325vid


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ConnorMcLeod*
> 
> There are 2 .exe files on 25th jul 2014, are there any differences between the 2 of them ?
> Happens to me when i get pseudo stability at 4.6GHz with borderlines voltages, try, if you have correct vcore/vccin to raise them a bit, else, try to find 4.5GHz stability.


x264-r2452-08d36b3.exe 20-Jul-2014 19:08
x264-r2453-ea0ca51.exe 21-Jul-2014 08:27

^Those are the latest i see. r2453 on 21'st july.

http://download.videolan.org/pub/videolan/x264/binaries/win64/

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xProtify*
> 
> One thing to add, is my x264 run (which I downloaded from the post) is only running at 3fps. Is this normal for a 4670k at 4.5GHz?


I got 3.39fps at 4.5ghz with HT off. Double check that you have service pack 1 installed if you're on win7









If you do.. then you probably have background programs using your CPU if you're getting ~3.0fps -- if you just meant in general around 3fps (because it seems like a bit of a weird number) then yea, you're in the right place! That 3.39 was just my average after the around 10 minute run ended, which repeated several times

Dark, there are new x264 encoder versions here all the time. Pretty easy to grab one (couple megabytes), rename to x264-64 and drop + replace on angelotti test


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Right. So I guess the intel power limits on the CPUs are wrong as well then. Because the readout I get in HWmonitor as max power is spot on with the power limit I can set for the CPU in UEFI. That is setting PL1, PL2 and turbo time. Read here section 5.10.1. And how much power can Haswell give at max is really not the marketing stated 84 or 88W, that's the usual consumption under rather normal load. In Prime95 it will go to 125W with default Turbo, 145W with all cores locked to 3.9GHz.
> 
> What are the correct data then?
> I did Prime95 on 3 cores plus playing a game at the same time. Kind of likes to hit my temperature limit of 90°C though, no issues, no crashes even with loading the GPU.
> I will have to try the x264 test, what is the latest test version, I think a config is enough, I can find some video file to convert I guess, just need the config so it's set and loops.
> Getting the second version of the OP, the first won't download without installing the mega downloader :/
> So many MB for a simple x264 and config, I guess there is some video file included, but why so big.
> 
> The Mega link won't download even with the manager installed, duh! Just keeps going 10-20% over and over and downloading endlessly at max speed (over 3MB/s).
> 
> And the second version of x264 from OP from 2shared.com, does not work at all, reintalled Avisynth and still complains that it's not installed, when I run the included avisynth_install.exe it crashes. Guess it does not support WinXP 32bit?
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> :avisynth_check32
> if exist "%PROGRAMFILES%\AviSynth 2.5" (
> set bit2run=32
> goto start )
> 
> I doubt that will ever work without manual fixing of the scripts here and there. AviSynth can be installed in any directory not just "Program Files", it should not be hardcoded like that but detect where it is installed or ask for the directory of AviSynth. And use it for detecting 32bit vs 64bit to give later user an option to pick when it's running 64bit, really? *facepalm* I bet there are better ways to detect what OS is there if it's 32bit or 64bit.


Use the mega version, not the super old one. I can send it to you manually if you want over Skype or BTsync.

Apologies on the power stuff, it just seemed pretty crazy. If you're using the highest power draw tests (linpack should be a bit higher, if you have fast RAM AFAIK, it runs like a monster with RAM kit like mine @2200c9, i've seen a few with hynix kits @2800c12 doing ridiculous gflops numbers)

also, running at say 90c instead of 55c will have some notable effect on the power consumption. Hotter = more resistance in chip, more power, more heat, more resistance etcetcetc. Stock voltages will have a really significant effect

I think i get like.. half of your power numbers running x264 on 4c/4t @4ghz - but then again i'm manually running under 1.1vcore and it's cool. Not sure what you was running

Quote:


> Guess it does not support WinXP 32bit?


Are you on XP 32 bit? I don't think avx+avx2 and maybe fma3 are supported on Windows XP. They're heavily used by all of the high power draw tests, because it's the most power intensive parts of the chip to be running with synthetic loads


----------



## Unknownm

Do we have a Batch number list for haswell CPUs. If so I'll like to add my CPU to the list



It can't even hit 1Ghz OC without applying 1.4+ vcore. Make sure it's notice that this CPU is not a great overclocker with this batch number....

...


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> Do we have a Batch number list for haswell CPUs. If so I'll like to add my CPU to the list
> 
> 
> 
> It can't even hit 1Ghz OC without applying 1.4+ vcore. Make sure it's notice that this CPU is not a great overclocker with this batch number....
> 
> ...


wut, check my siggy for graph, first page for form.


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> wut, check my siggy for graph, first page for form.


A: Unknownm
B: 4670K
C: 35x
D: 1.380v
E: 1.379v
F: 33x
G: 1.299v
H: 2.0v
I: Swiftech H220
J: Prime95 (Haswell version - 17 hours test)
K: MALAY L315B400
L: 1600Mhz @ 1666Mhz (1.650v)
M:
N: Gigabyte Z87X-UD5H
O: LLC Max

If P to Z is defined as bus speed than

P to Z: 125mhz

.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> A: Unknownm
> B: 4670K
> C: 35x
> D: 1.380v
> E: 1.379v
> F: 33x
> G: 1.299v
> H: 2.0v
> I: Swiftech H220
> J: Prime95 (Haswell version - 17 hours test)
> K: MALAY L315B400
> L: 1600Mhz @ 1666Mhz (1.650v)
> M:
> N: Gigabyte Z87X-UD5H
> O: LLC Max
> 
> If P to Z is defined as bus speed than
> 
> P to Z: 125mhz
> 
> .


Nothing after Z?
SMH.


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Nothing after Z?
> 
> SMH.


Really man... wow why you hate so much I mean if it's to much work than don't add it I just thought it was a list where users are able to share the overclock on each batch number...
Quote:


> Link: http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=smh&defid=7459498
> 
> Acronym for 'so much hate'. Usually used when someone finds something so hateful, spelled out words are not enough. Sometimes modified to 'smfh' or 'smmfh', depending on the magnitude of hatred for the object.
> the three people i live with: a slob, a misogynist, and a trust-fund drug dealer. smh.
> i've got smfh for the idiot who designed healthcare.gov.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> Really man... wow why you hate so much I mean if it's to much work than don't add it I just thought it was a list where users are able to share the overclock on each batch number...


Quote:


> *Almighty Urbandictionary:*
> 
> *Totes ma Goats*:
> 
> An expression of utmost agree-ance.
> 
> A fun way of saying 'yes'.
> "Fiona is such a babe!"
> "Totes ma goats, brother"
> 
> "Wanna go to the beach?"
> "Totes ma goats."


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*


misunderstood. Over here smh was always used as so much hate on text.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> misunderstood. Over here smh was always used as so much hate on text.


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> x264-r2452-08d36b3.exe 20-Jul-2014 19:08
> x264-r2453-ea0ca51.exe 21-Jul-2014 08:27
> 
> ^Those are the latest i see. r2453 on 21'st july.


I see more than you









x264-10b-r2453-ea0ca51.exe 21-Jul-2014 16:34 8786432
x264-r2453-ea0ca51.exe 21-Jul-2014 08:27 8929792


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ConnorMcLeod*
> 
> I see more than you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x264-10b-r2453-ea0ca51.exe 21-Jul-2014 16:34 8786432
> x264-r2453-ea0ca51.exe 21-Jul-2014 08:27 8929792


That's odd. Just use the ont that doesn't say 10b


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> XTU outdated and doesn't work on your system? You need to update it then as it works just fine.


Yes, is there a newer OS and Motherboard right now that the ones I have are way too old when they were released last month or so?








It just doesn't work in Win8.1u1 64bit with ASRock Z97 Extreme4 and DC i5-4690K. The system is not outdated right now. The tool is. Maybe it supports Z87s but not Z97s or DC.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Use the mega version, not the super old one. I can send it to you manually if you want over Skype or BTsync.


I'll try to download it on the test machine or elsewhere, this old thing has only 2GB RAM and I think it stops downloading due to it, mega has weird downloading scripts.
Waiting for PSU and monitor now to bring the baby back to life again. Stupid RMAs








Quote:


> Apologies on the power stuff, it just seemed pretty crazy. If you're using the highest power draw tests (linpack should be a bit higher, if you have fast RAM AFAIK, it runs like a monster with RAM kit like mine @2200c9, i've seen a few with hynix kits @2800c12 doing ridiculous gflops numbers)


Yes Prime95, linpack can get close to Prime95 for sure, at least one of the many versions of it I found.
2.4GHz CL11 RAM. The power draw of Intel is truly not limited by the marketing value of 84/88W, it's more of a typical load power consumption.
Quote:


> also, running at say 90c instead of 55c will have some notable effect on the power consumption. Hotter = more resistance in chip, more power, more heat, more resistance etcetcetc. Stock voltages will have a really significant effect


Stock voltages are fine for my cooler with any load but 1.200V starts to hit the limit.
Quote:


> I think i get like.. half of your power numbers running x264 on 4c/4t @4ghz - but then again i'm manually running under 1.1vcore and it's cool. Not sure what you was running


Those 125W? 4690K stock setting, that is 3.7GHz under turbo when running Prime95 or some other top load test, with 2.4GHz CL11 RAM.
145W with enhanced turbo that keeps all cores at 3.9GHz.
Both run stock voltage of 1.091V.
Sure running a normal load, the power was keeping under 90W.

Here my precise notes, I have it on paper:

*Default 4690K* ==> 3.7GHz turbo @ 1.091V
2.4GHz RAM, SA +0.300V, AIO +0.149V, DIO +0.199V (these are AUTO, default values)
Prime95 small: *128*/118/10W @ 67°C (package/cores/uncore)
Cinebench R11.5 less than 88W ~ 6.30p @ 52°C
Cinebench R15 less than 88W ~ 570p @ 50°C

*Enhanced 4690K* ==> 3.9GHz turbo @ 1.091V (ASRock has a setting for unlocked CPUs that will keep all cores in turbo on max frequency)
2.4GHz RAM, SA +0.300V, AIO +0.149V, DIO +0.199V (these are AUTO, default values)
Prime95 small: *145*/135/10W @ 72°C (package/cores/uncore)
Cinebench R11.5 less than 100W ~ 6.67p @ 57°C
Cinebench R15 less than 100W ~ 600p @ 55°C
Quote:


> Are you on XP 32 bit? I don't think avx+avx2 and maybe fma3 are supported on Windows XP. They're heavily used by all of the high power draw tests, because it's the most power intensive parts of the chip to be running with synthetic loads


I'm only now on old machine with XP when trying to get the tests because the 4690K machine is in parts now, faulty PSUs and monitors :/
Takes ages to get actual functional parts. I really don't want PSUs that squeal and make sounds other than fan noise, Seasonic can eat those if their QC is rubbish and can't glue the coils properly or adjust design to avoid high pitched noise on idle and power off and buzz under load.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> It can't even hit 1Ghz OC without applying 1.4+ vcore. Make sure it's notice that this CPU is not a great overclocker with this batch number.....


What? From the stats posted later it looks like the chip does not even run stock clock at stock voltage?!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ConnorMcLeod*
> 
> I see more than you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x264-10b-r2453-ea0ca51.exe 21-Jul-2014 16:34 8786432
> x264-r2453-ea0ca51.exe 21-Jul-2014 08:27 8929792


*cough* x264 has two versions, 8bit version and 10bit version. 10bit has better compression and is mainly used for anime and OVAs and such, it's not used much for movies. 10b decoding is also not hardware accelerated, so it's disadvantageous to use it when encoding for mobile devices.

The 8bit version is the one you want. 10b is a niche.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Yes, is there a newer OS and Motherboard right now that the ones I have are way too old when they were released last month or so?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It just doesn't work in Win8.1u1 64bit with ASRock Z97 Extreme4 and DC i5-4690K. The system is not outdated right now. The tool is. Maybe it supports Z87s but not Z97s or DC.
> I'll try to download it on the test machine or elsewhere, this old thing has only 2GB RAM and I think it stops downloading due to it, mega has weird downloading scripts.
> Waiting for PSU and monitor now to bring the baby back to life again. Stupid RMAs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Prime95, linpack can get close to Prime95 for sure, at least one of the many versions of it I found.
> 2.4GHz CL11 RAM. The power draw of Intel is truly not limited by the marketing value of 84/88W, it's more of a typical load power consumption.
> Stock voltages are fine for my cooler with any load but 1.200V starts to hit the limit.
> Those 125W? 4690K stock setting, that is 3.7GHz under turbo when running Prime95 or some other top load test, with 2.4GHz CL11 RAM.
> 145W with enhanced turbo that keeps all cores at 3.9GHz.
> Both run stock voltage of 1.910V.
> Sure running a normal load, the power was keeping under 90W.
> 
> Here my precise notes, I have it on paper:
> 
> *Default 4690K* ==> 3.7GHz turbo @ 1.091V
> 2.4GHz RAM, SA +0.300V, AIO +0.149V, DIO +0.199V (these are AUTO, default values)
> Prime95 small: *128*/118/10W @ 67°C (package/cores/uncore)
> Cinebench R11.5 less than 88W ~ 6.30p @ 52°C
> Cinebench R15 less than 88W ~ 570p @ 50°C
> 
> *Enhanced 4690K* ==> 3.9GHz turbo @ 1.091V (ASRock has a setting for unlocked CPUs that will keep all cores in turbo on max frequency)
> 2.4GHz RAM, SA +0.300V, AIO +0.149V, DIO +0.199V (these are AUTO, default values)
> Prime95 small: *145*/135/10W @ 72°C (package/cores/uncore)
> Cinebench R11.5 less than 100W ~ 6.67p @ 57°C
> Cinebench R15 less than 100W ~ 600p @ 55°C
> I'm only now on old machine with XP when trying to get the tests because the 4690K machine is in parts now, faulty PSUs and monitors :/
> Takes ages to get actual functional parts. I really don't want PSUs that squeal and make sounds other than fan noise, Seasonic can eat those if their QC is rubbish and can't glue the coils properly or adjust design to avoid high pitched noise on idle and power off and buzz under load.
> What? From the stats posted later it looks like the chip does not even run stock clock at stock voltage?!
> *cough* x264 has two versions, 8bit version and 10bit version. 10bit has better compression and is mainly used for anime and OVAs and such, it's not used much for movies. 10b decoding is also not hardware accelerated, so it's disadvantageous to use it when encoding for mobile devices.
> 
> The 8bit version is the one you want. 10b is a niche.


Aren't Seasonic PSU's a good standard? Or so I heard.

What are the weird Mega download scripts? Never heard of it.


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

New x264 crashed in less than 8 loops with a previous 64 or 100 loops stable settings...

vdroop was 87.5% instead of 100%, re-testing...

-> BSOD 101

Testing now with more vccin, if crashes gonna raise vcore as well.

Added VCCIN 0.016V -> BSOD

Added vcore 0.008V -> BSOD

All in less than 1 loop, what the tuck (can't write WT* LOL) ???

Added vcore 0.008V (1.952 / x45 1.352 (1.376) / x42 1.256 (1.288) ) -> Testing
I know i should have lowered cache settings but i think unstability i only related to core.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Aren't Seasonic PSU's a good standard? Or so I heard.
> What are the weird Mega download scripts? Never heard of it.


So I thought as well that Seasonic is good, it is, but only when it comes to line regulation, lots of their PSUs actually suffers from coil whine as do Corsair PSUs, especially those that Corsair has made by Seasonic like some of the AX series.
The PSUs work, probably well, but buzz so loud that I can hear it even over full speed fans and this second unit of G-650 I got also squeals especially due to USB load and sometimes when I move/resize windows I can hear it from the PSU. This is unacceptable to me.

jonnyguru tests the PSUs well, BUT there is not one word about noise because when they do these tests the test bench is so loud you are glad when the testing is over. Therefore they cannot hear or notice these weird sounds from the PSUs when testing them








Nor I think they install them to an actual PC to see how it performs there where they could notice the weird sounds it makes if they would have a quiet PC.

The Seasonic G-650s made louder buzz/whine sound than a 7200rpm HDD, returned them. Now trying to get the shop to send me a different PSU but the stock changes daily and now I think it's out of stock







So I will get the money back and buy it elsewhere where it's stock.
If you are deaf or lucky, then Seasonic is good, otherwise, you get coil whine and other sounds that are worse than a prehistoric ATX PSU that ran for 10 years already. Disappointing for the money they cost.

Mega? Mega uses some JavaScript that downloads the file and at the end after it downloads it it will open a popup to save it where you want it. Instead of having the dialog asap and the file downloading via regular web browser download manager. You can try disabling JS and I bet Mega won't download at all.

Downloading the file from Mega on my phone with their app, again it cannot be downloaded directly. Should be done in a few seconds.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> So I thought as well that Seasonic is good, it is, but only when it comes to line regulation, lots of their PSUs actually suffers from coil whine as do Corsair PSUs, especially those that Corsair has made by Seasonic like some of the AX series.
> The PSUs work, probably well, but buzz so loud that I can hear it even over full speed fans and this second unit of G-650 I got also squeals especially due to USB load and sometimes when I move/resize windows I can hear it from the PSU. This is unacceptable to me.
> 
> jonnyguru tests the PSUs well, BUT there is not one word about noise because when they do these tests the test bench is so loud you are glad when the testing is over. Therefore they cannot hear or notice these weird sounds from the PSUs when testing them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nor I think they install them to an actual PC to see how it performs there where they could notice the weird sounds it makes if they would have a quiet PC.
> 
> The Seasonic G-650s made louder buzz/whine sound than a 7200rpm HDD, returned them. Now trying to get the shop to send me a different PSU but the stock changes daily and now I think it's out of stock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I will get the money back and buy it elsewhere where it's stock.
> If you are deaf or lucky, then Seasonic is good, otherwise, you get coil whine and other sounds that are worse than a prehistoric ATX PSU that ran for 10 years already. Disappointing for the money they cost.
> 
> Mega? Mega uses some JavaScript that downloads the file and at the end after it downloads it it will open a popup to save it where you want it. Instead of having the dialog asap and the file downloading via regular web browser download manager. You can try disabling JS and I bet Mega won't download at all.


Maybe you got a bad Seasonic unit though.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ConnorMcLeod*
> 
> New x264 crashed in less than 8 loops with a previous 64 or 100 loops stable settings...
> 
> vdroop was 87.5% instead of 100%, re-testing...
> 
> -> BSOD 101
> 
> Testing now with more vccin, if crashes gonna raise vcore as well.
> 
> Added VCCIN 0.016V -> BSOD
> 
> Added vcore 0.008V -> BSOD
> 
> All in less than 1 loop, what the tuck (can't write WT* LOL) ???
> 
> Added vcore 0.008V (1.952 / x45 1.352 (1.376) / x42 1.256 (1.288) ) -> Testing
> I know i should have lowered cache settings but i think unstability i only related to core.


I had to add some vcore. I went +0.02, but then again i might have seen very slight degradation in the time period between testing too. I'm using 1.285 vcore, 1.9 input @ load now for 4.5+ht.

Like 6 months ago i could run newest x264 for many hours on [email protected] so not sure if i should blame the chip, the software or the combination of both.


----------



## PalominoCreek

Something funny happened just now. I was playing a game called Path of Exile and the computer gave me a BSOD. I knew something was wrong with this game since the first time I overclocked, the FPS goes down from 200 to 25 while freezing for an instant, then going back to 200 but feeling like I'm playing at constant 20 because it's all choppy.

This didn't happen before I overclocked. Could this mean my overclock isn't stable? It wouldn't be a surprise considering I usually don't stress test for more than 1 hour tops. Or could it just be the game ******* up? I haven't found any conclusive "proof" that PoE is CPU bound but it could very well be the case, keep in mind this does not happen in any of the other games I have played so far.


----------



## Cyro999

Yea it can be a sign of instability

if you can't pass 5x loop of x264 with newest encoder version dropped in, re-evaluate OC, IMO


----------



## PalominoCreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Yea it can be a sign of instability
> 
> if you can't pass 5x loop of x264 with newest encoder version dropped in, re-evaluate OC, IMO


I use the Angelotti version recommended on the OP. Never went for 5x loop though, I'll try that.


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> I use the Angelotti version recommended on the OP. Never went for 5x loop though, I'll try that.


Damn, don't people who can't let stress test for few hours ever sleep ?


----------



## PalominoCreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Yea it can be a sign of instability
> 
> if you can't pass 5x loop of x264 with newest encoder version dropped in, re-evaluate OC, IMO


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ConnorMcLeod*
> 
> Damn, don't people who can't let stress test for few hours ever sleep ?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Yea it can be a sign of instability
> 
> if you can't pass 5x loop of x264 with newest encoder version dropped in, re-evaluate OC, IMO


Done the test. 5 loops, one hour and a half of testing. Didn't crash at all, I did up the voltage by like 0.004 though from before. I did not try PoE yet.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Yes, is there a newer OS and Motherboard right now that the ones I have are way too old when they were released last month or so?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It just doesn't work in Win8.1u1 64bit with ASRock Z97 Extreme4 and DC i5-4690K. The system is not outdated right now. The tool is. Maybe it supports Z87s but not Z97s or DC.


Weird, it works fine on my Win8.1 64bit and 4790K. As weird as it may be, maybe it's the mobo then, there was an update just few days ago..

https://downloadcenter.intel.com/SearchResult.aspx?keyword=%22%22extreme+tuning+utility%22%22


----------



## blackhole2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> There is no voltage dip...the voltage is increasing way beyond the setpoint.


Yea I hate that I have a sandy bridge board with my 2600k 4.8 at 1.368v and during full load it jumps to 1.45v


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ConnorMcLeod*
> 
> Damn, don't people who can't let stress test for few hours ever sleep ?


I'm lazy, but i still run stuff (especially x264) on low priority while gaming. I've forgotten that it was on and left it for like 8 hours once before


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Weird, it works fine on my Win8.1 64bit and 4790K. As weird as it may be, maybe it's the mobo then, there was an update just few days ago..
> 
> https://downloadcenter.intel.com/SearchResult.aspx?keyword=%22%22extreme+tuning+utility%22%22


I think it's an incompatibility with the mobo. The tool IMHO was made for raw Intel boards originally. Will try the new version when the necessary parts arrive back.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> I'm lazy, but i still run stuff (especially x264) on low priority while gaming. I've forgotten that it was on and left it for like 8 hours once before


^ this. Ran Prime95 on 3 cores and played a game. Only occasionally hearing the temp. monitor beeping. On these SB/IB/Haswell CPUs it's easy to have work running in the background and performance not be affected by it heavily if you have enough RAM. Now only Intel to get a competition and force it to get a sense and make i7s 6 cores








I only wonder how long is Intel going to milk this architecture... unchallenged.


----------



## Cyro999

Running on 3 cores only is worse than just using low priority AFAIK


----------



## phinexswarm71

the c states c6,7 seems to cause me instablillity at 4.6ghz 1.388v,whereas when c state c3,c1e are enabled there seems to be no problem,all the bsod while c6,7 were enabled caused the pc to crash where i did other stuff with minimized bf4 or exactly as i closed programs,which as evidenced didnt happen before till i enabled c6,7,weird.


----------



## BoredErica

A member on a chess forum is saying that Haswell is a 20% IPC improvement over Sandy. He says that in terms of IPC, for chess only, the IPC has been stagnant since Nehalem, all the way to Ivy, but bumped 20% all of a sudden with Haswell. He says this is only for chess because it's "integer performance".

Be curious to test this idea out.


----------



## PalominoCreek

So after having "passed" the x264 test I decided to give Prime95 a try again upping the Vcore further... first my mouse freezed, as it happens sometimes. I rebooted and tried again upping the Vcore once again...

This time it didn't freeze but it did give me this error which is scaring me a bit. D:

FATAL ERROR: Rounding was 0.4978580475, expected less than 0.4
Hardware failure detected, consult stress.txt file.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> So after having "passed" the x264 test I decided to give Prime95 a try again upping the Vcore further... first my mouse freezed, as it happens sometimes. I rebooted and tried again upping the Vcore once again...
> 
> This time it didn't freeze but it did give me this error which is scaring me a bit. D:
> 
> FATAL ERROR: Rounding was 0.4978580475, expected less than 0.4
> Hardware failure detected, consult stress.txt file.


That's the easiest when overclock is unstable.

The scary is when the monitor freezes or goes black and the computer doesn't react neither to power nor reset button








OFF/ON power switch then, cutting the power completely OFF.

I find Prime95 much more useful as you will know quickly of the basic undervolt instabilities that won't show up with the easier programs.

Up the vcore or vring depending on what limit you're hitting. Sometimes vrin helps if the difference to vcore is low or it drops too much.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> A member on a chess forum is saying that Haswell is a 20% IPC improvement over Sandy. He says that in terms of IPC, for chess only, the IPC has been stagnant since Nehalem, all the way to Ivy, but bumped 20% all of a sudden with Haswell. He says this is only for chess because it's "integer performance".
> 
> Be curious to test this idea out.


Well, sandy to haswell being 20% IPC improvement isn't hard to believe, it's usually like 15 but it's higher for stuff like x264.

At the same clock speed, 4770k/4790k is like halfway between 2600k and 3930k


----------



## PalominoCreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> That's the easiest when overclock is unstable.
> 
> The scary is when the monitor freezes or goes black and the computer doesn't react neither to power nor reset button
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OFF/ON power switch then, cutting the power completely OFF.
> 
> I find Prime95 much more useful as you will know quickly of the basic undervolt instabilities that won't show up with the easier programs.
> 
> Up the vcore or vring depending on what limit you're hitting. Sometimes vrin helps if the difference to vcore is low or it drops too much.


Whole computer freezes sometimes however I can just hold the power button to power it off, no need to use the power switch.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> Whole computer freezes sometimes however I can just hold the power button to power it off, no need to use the power switch.


Didn't work for me but I was using the on board power button. Had to flip the power truly the hard way off/on.

The Prime errors usually mean you're close to a stable voltage, say up to 0.020V too low on vcore.


----------



## PalominoCreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Didn't work for me but I was using the on board power button. Had to flip the power truly the hard way off/on.
> 
> The Prime errors usually mean you're close to a stable voltage, say up to 0.020V too low on vcore.


Now it passed a 30 minutes test with no errors, I did up the voltage a tiny bit and lowered the cache ratio. Honestly this whole overclocking thing is a bit confusing D:


----------



## Dark Volker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> Now it passed a 30 minutes test with no errors, I did up the voltage a tiny bit and lowered the cache ratio. Honestly this whole overclocking thing is a bit confusing D:


No kidding...it is very confusing and not nearly as simple as Sandy or Ivy CPU's.

I can't get my 4790k, which is essentially a Haswell with minor changes, to pass any stability testing at 4.8GHz. At 4.7GHz and below I can get it stable, but no matter what I do at 4.8GHz it just doesn't have any stability. It boots into Windows fine but BSOD's when first starting any stress testing. I have tried everything I can think of, including vcore up to 1.45v. I might give up on the stability testing and just play the games I play on my PC for a while and if no problems then keep going.


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phinexswarm71*
> 
> the c states c6,7 seems to cause me instablillity at 4.6ghz 1.388v,whereas when c state c3,c1e are enabled there seems to be no problem,all the bsod while c6,7 were enabled caused the pc to crash where i did other stuff with minimized bf4 or exactly as i closed programs,which as evidenced didnt happen before till i enabled c6,7,weird.


I don't understand how you can get BSODs with C-States enabled when you are stress testing. Those C-States don't kick in when the CPU is being used. They kick in when the CPU is idle. If you were getting BSODs when the CPU was idle, then I can understand.

But Haswell is weird. That changes everything.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> So I thought as well that Seasonic is good, it is, but only when it comes to line regulation, lots of their PSUs actually suffers from coil whine as do Corsair PSUs, especially those that Corsair has made by Seasonic like some of the AX series.
> The PSUs work, probably well, but buzz so loud that I can hear it even over full speed fans and this second unit of G-650 I got also squeals especially due to USB load and sometimes when I move/resize windows I can hear it from the PSU. This is unacceptable to me.
> 
> jonnyguru tests the PSUs well, BUT there is not one word about noise because when they do these tests the test bench is so loud you are glad when the testing is over. Therefore they cannot hear or notice these weird sounds from the PSUs when testing them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nor I think they install them to an actual PC to see how it performs there where they could notice the weird sounds it makes if they would have a quiet PC.
> 
> The Seasonic G-650s made louder buzz/whine sound than a 7200rpm HDD, returned them. Now trying to get the shop to send me a different PSU but the stock changes daily and now I think it's out of stock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I will get the money back and buy it elsewhere where it's stock.
> If you are deaf or lucky, then Seasonic is good, otherwise, you get coil whine and other sounds that are worse than a prehistoric ATX PSU that ran for 10 years already. Disappointing for the money they cost.
> 
> Mega? Mega uses some JavaScript that downloads the file and at the end after it downloads it it will open a popup to save it where you want it. Instead of having the dialog asap and the file downloading via regular web browser download manager. You can try disabling JS and I bet Mega won't download at all.
> 
> Downloading the file from Mega on my phone with their app, again it cannot be downloaded directly. Should be done in a few seconds.


I have 2x SeaSonic Platinum 1000W psu's that are quiet as a whisper.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dark Volker*
> 
> No kidding...it is very confusing and not nearly as simple as Sandy or Ivy CPU's.
> 
> I can't get my 4790k, which is essentially a Haswell with minor changes, to pass any stability testing at 4.8GHz. At 4.7GHz and below I can get it stable, but no matter what I do at 4.8GHz it just doesn't have any stability. It boots into Windows fine but BSOD's when first starting any stress testing. I have tried everything I can think of, including vcore up to 1.45v. I might give up on the stability testing and just play the games I play on my PC for a while and if no problems then keep going.


I have that same exact issue with my 4670K....I have 4.7ghz stable, but can't get 4.8 to run no matter what I do.... Weird....


----------



## Dark Volker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Dark Volker*
> 
> No kidding...it is very confusing and not nearly as simple as Sandy or Ivy CPU's.
> 
> I can't get my 4790k, which is essentially a Haswell with minor changes, to pass any stability testing at 4.8GHz. At 4.7GHz and below I can get it stable, but no matter what I do at 4.8GHz it just doesn't have any stability. It boots into Windows fine but BSOD's when first starting any stress testing. I have tried everything I can think of, including vcore up to 1.45v. I might give up on the stability testing and just play the games I play on my PC for a while and if no problems then keep going.
> 
> 
> 
> I have that same exact issue with my 4670K....I have 4.7ghz stable, but can't get 4.8 to run no matter what I do.... Weird....
Click to expand...

Hmm....I have Intel PTPP coverage for my 4790k. Maybe I'll keep feeding vcore and see if it ever gains some stability. If anything maybe it will fry it and get a replacement. I don't think I want to do that on purpose though. I would imagine if lots of people start making claims on the coverage that Intel might discontinue it due to loss in profits. Probably not fair to fry it on purpose....lol


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dark Volker*
> 
> Hmm....I have Intel PTPP coverage for my 4790k. Maybe I'll keep feeding vcore and see if it ever gains some stability. If anything maybe it will fry it and get a replacement. I don't think I want to do that on purpose though. I would imagine if lots of people start making claims on the coverage that Intel might discontinue it due to loss in profits. Probably not fair to fry it on purpose....lol


replacements do not require it to fry. I rma'd a 4670k a while back. It was not posting and the cpu light was on. Intel only verified it matched the numbers I used. They do not test them.

The sad part is the cpu I got back was slightly worse.

I had the tuning plan too but its a waste imo. Rma is ridiculously easy.

Oh and I used standerd replacement and my cpu was back in 4 days. Cross ship would be like 2 days.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dark Volker*
> 
> Hmm....I have Intel PTPP coverage for my 4790k. Maybe I'll keep feeding vcore and see if it ever gains some stability. If anything maybe it will fry it and get a replacement. I don't think I want to do that on purpose though. I would imagine if lots of people start making claims on the coverage that Intel might discontinue it due to loss in profits. Probably not fair to fry it on purpose....lol


If I had purchased the plan when I had the chance, I sure as hell would be feeding my CPU some serious volts.









Think about it this way: you're not feeding the chip volts with the specific intention of killing it, you're simply feeding it volts in an effort to gain stability....


----------



## Dark Volker

Well I have went a lot further than I would if I didn't have the overclock protection plan thing. I've went up to 1.45v vcore and stressed with newer Prime95..temps were reaching 95°C+ but just under 100°. I would never have done that before lol I never let CPUs exceed 75°C before. If I go any further and get over 100°C won't the CPU throttle back?

I really need to get an extra 240mm radiator.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dark Volker*
> 
> No kidding...it is very confusing and not nearly as simple as Sandy or Ivy CPU's.
> 
> I can't get my 4790k, which is essentially a Haswell with minor changes, to pass any stability testing at 4.8GHz. At 4.7GHz and below I can get it stable, but no matter what I do at 4.8GHz it just doesn't have any stability. It boots into Windows fine but BSOD's when first starting any stress testing. I have tried everything I can think of, including vcore up to 1.45v. I might give up on the stability testing and just play the games I play on my PC for a while and if no problems then keep going.


What is confusing about it? It's the same since CPUs were made. Raise clock and voltage to get more performance that the manufacturer didn't find stable on all chips or wanted to risk them die before warranty expires. Unlocking features is probably long time gone but that was possible before too.
Chips have a limit, not all will be stable at desired speeds, it's a luck of the draw. Some will work at 4.7GHz some just pain won't even work on 4.5GHz, no matter what you do. There is some things you can do when overclocking but after a while you will run out of those and reach a limit of the particular CPU or destroy it.

I don't see a change in overclocking Haswell compared to any other similar CPUs for PC. Raise clocks, raise voltages, cool enough, there is not more to it. If you want a 5GHz easy OC chip then you either gotta be lucky or cherry pick the best from many chips.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> What is confusing about it? It's the same since CPUs were made. Raise clock and voltage to get more performance that the manufacturer didn't find stable on all chips or wanted to risk them die before warranty expires. Unlocking features is probably long time gone but that was possible before too.
> Chips have a limit, not all will be stable at desired speeds, it's a luck of the draw. Some will work at 4.7GHz some just pain won't even work on 4.5GHz, no matter what you do. There is some things you can do when overclocking but after a while you will run out of those and reach a limit of the particular CPU or destroy it.
> 
> I don't see a change in overclocking Haswell compared to any other similar CPUs for PC. Raise clocks, raise voltages, cool enough, there is not more to it. If you want a 5GHz easy OC chip then you either gotta be lucky or cherry pick the best from many chips.


input voltages,cache overclocking, cache voltage and multiple base straps.

Those are things I never seen prior to haswell. The basic idea is the same. However, if you ignore all those items I listed completely then your hw overckock will be limited.


----------



## JackCY

Ah ok, to me it's all the same (idea wise), doesn't matter to how many parts it gets separated (detail wise). At least you can tune it more finely now instead of clocking everything at once.


----------



## Wirerat

My 4770k has a decent VID 1.008. It just doesn't scale well past 4.5ghz. its super average at 4.5/1.28v. The next multi requires 1.36v. So I saved the profile for each. Think the 4.5 is the daily driver.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> My 4770k has a decent VID *1.008*.


Sorry for the random question, is that VID is from stock settings on idle?

Thanks


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> Sorry for the random question, is that VID is from stock settings on idle?
> 
> Thanks


yes. 1.008 is stock.


----------



## sanhuy

would avx stress tests like: (aida64 fpu and prime95) still increase my temps more then tests that dont use avx instructions if i set my voltage manually to a fixed rate of 1.2v.

This has been on my mind alot i cannot try stressing it at home because im away for a week and i just cant stop thinking about it.

the tests ive done with adaptive voltage are prime95 28.3 and it was 80c max and on 26.6 it was 62c max, i would like know if setting manual voltage make the temps exactly the same between the two stress tests or if they would still show a little higher temps using avx instructions.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> input voltages,cache overclocking, cache voltage and multiple base straps.
> 
> Those are things I never seen prior to haswell. The basic idea is the same. However, if you ignore all those items I listed completely then your hw overckock will be limited.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sanhuy*
> 
> would avx stress tests like: (aida64 fpu and prime95) still increase my temps more then tests that dont use avx instructions if i set my voltage manually to a fixed rate of 1.2v.
> 
> This has been on my mind alot i cannot try stressing it at home because im away for a week and i just cant stop thinking about it.
> 
> the tests ive done with adaptive voltage are prime95 28.3 and it was 80c max and on 26.6 it was 62c max, i would like know if setting manual voltage make the temps exactly the same between the two stress tests or if they would still show a little higher temps using avx instructions.


Yes, with completely manual voltage, the hardest avx2 tests are capable of hitting 100c before some other real 100% CPU loads hit even 60c. It's not a little higher.


----------



## Dyaems

Man oh man I BSOD with a 0x124 message (hardware uncorrectible error?) while playing an MMO that was not stressing the CPU that much, and my settings passed x264 around 15 hours (left overnight twice while sleeping).


----------



## Derp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> Man oh man I BSOD with a 0x124 message (hardware uncorrectible error?) while playing an MMO that was not stressing the CPU that much, and my settings passed x264 around 15 hours (left overnight twice while sleeping).


x264 stress is very easy to pass. Do you have c6/c7 enabled?


----------



## sanhuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Yes, with completely manual voltage, the hardest avx2 tests are capable of hitting 100c before some other real 100% CPU loads hit even 60c. It's not a little higher.


Hey thanks for the input! i am glad to here that my cpu is not pushing 100c, you helped me out a ton man i have been looking all through the internet trying to find an answer. so would you say 80c at 1.212v is a good temp for avx2 instructions? using a h100i btw.


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> Man oh man I BSOD with a 0x124 message (hardware uncorrectible error?) while playing an MMO that was not stressing the CPU that much, and my settings passed x264 around 15 hours (left overnight twice while sleeping).


perhaps your uncore needs more volts.

with higher loads, my board increases uncore voltage slightly more than when loaded with light load. maybe the uncore voltage when you were stressing was good enough for it, but when it was not being stressed enough, the uncore wasn't enough and gave your a BSOD.

i first though uncore would only give hard lockups, but i got a 124 when i was playing with the uncore.


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derp*
> 
> x264 stress is very easy to pass. Do you have c6/c7 enabled?


maybe it is easier to pass than Prime 95, but the latest x264 is pretty hard as well. i've found out that passing 50 rounds of it is more than enough for what i do with the PC.


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derp*
> 
> x264 stress is very easy to pass. Do you have c6/c7 enabled?


I think I left all C states untouched, so I assume they are enabled.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> perhaps your uncore needs more volts.
> 
> with higher loads, my board increases uncore voltage slightly more than when loaded with light load. maybe the uncore voltage when you were stressing was good enough for it, but when it was not being stressed enough, the uncore wasn't enough and gave your a BSOD.
> 
> i first though uncore would only give hard lockups, but i got a 124 when i was playing with the uncore.


That might be it, since the last setting I touched is uncore voltage. So I increased it by abit and monitor again while gaming. I also increased the vCore prior to increasing uncore voltage, and I still got a BSOD.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> Man oh man I BSOD with a 0x124 message (hardware uncorrectible error?) while playing an MMO that was not stressing the CPU that much, and my settings passed x264 around 15 hours (left overnight twice while sleeping).


An hour of Prime95 doesn't stress it enough?
x264 is easy as are many light tests that don't really stress anything.
The point of stress testing is to stress it, that means use it beyond what you normally use.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> An hour of Prime95 doesn't stress it enough?
> x264 is easy as are many light tests that don't really stress anything.
> The point of stress testing is to stress it, that means use it beyond what you normally use.


multiple tests is best way to ensure stability.

I try to pass a few mins of prime95 1344-1344 at min if I start the program and it insta freezes I adjust for that.

On my i7 I also run ibt but it is not a choice above 1.3v for non delided cpus.
I have found if I pass 15 runs on very high the cpu is very stable. That is great because the whole test is less than an hour.

X264 is great but imo runing something a bit hotter if only for a short run is necessary.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sanhuy*
> 
> Hey thanks for the input! i am glad to here that my cpu is not pushing 100c, you helped me out a ton man i have been looking all through the internet trying to find an answer. so would you say 80c at 1.212v is a good temp for avx2 instructions? using a h100i btw.


Hard to say. The hottest test i think is Linpack but it doesn't run nearly as fast if you don't have fast RAM. I've seen my 210gflops @4ghz (208 actually, but i could hit 210 i think if i ran with my better RAM settings) and i've also seen ~160-170 from people with worse RAM. That seriously affects the heat output if it can't run as fast because of RAM/cache bottlenecks.

I don't really know linpack/prime worst temps with avx2/fma3, because i don't use them. I know some temps for large FFT and x264, though.


----------



## sanhuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Hard to say. The hottest test i think is Linpack but it doesn't run nearly as fast if you don't have fast RAM. I've seen my 210gflops @4ghz (208 actually, but i could hit 210 i think if i ran with my better RAM settings) and i've also seen ~160-170 from people with worse RAM. That seriously affects the heat output if it can't run as fast because of RAM/cache bottlenecks.
> 
> I don't really know linpack/prime worst temps with avx2/fma3, because i don't use them. I know some temps for large FFT and x264, though.


huh so, your saying ram affects how many floating point operations i can do and it also affects temperature, interesting. so if i have lower gflops due to bad ram settings would that mean my heat would be less or more?


----------



## Wirerat

Speaking of linpack. Does linx use the exact same linpack version as ibt?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Speaking of linpack. Does linx use the exact same linpack version as ibt?


IBT stock comes with like a 2 year old version of linpack that doesn't use new instructions etc. It's only capable of about 60% as many Gflops
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sanhuy*
> 
> huh so, your saying ram affects how many floating point operations i can do and it also affects temperature, interesting. so if i have lower gflops due to bad ram settings would that mean my heat would be less or more?


Yea, 165 vs 210 is a ~1.27x increase from cache and RAM speed so it wouldn't surprise me for 20% more power draw/heat output (which would significantly affect temperatures)

Lower gflops = less work = less power draw and heat


----------



## BoredErica

I believe Linpack > IBT > Linx.


----------



## Cyro999

Linx and IBT just run Linpack.

If they're up to date they should all be the same. The problem is everyone uses IBT 2.54 which was released like over 2 years ago. It's the same problem with x264 test - for example people grabbing 5.0.1 instead of angelotti test with the newest encoder version


----------



## Wirerat

Well I can run ibt max x 20. I cannot pass linx at 2500 4.5gb maybe 5 cycles most of time it fails after 1. Unless i run 4 threads but then its 50% load.

Can someone link the newest one? I think maybe wrong version.

Same profile will pass ibt over and over though. Its definitely the latest ibt avx instructions.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Linx and IBT just run Linpack.
> 
> If they're up to date they should all be the same. The problem is everyone uses IBT 2.54 which was released like over 2 years ago. It's the same problem with x264 test - for example people grabbing 5.0.1 instead of angelotti test with the newest encoder version


But the ones that people download... Linpack > IBT > Linx right?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> But the ones that people download... Linpack > IBT > Linx right?


Linx 0.65.0 has a pretty recent version of linpack

ofc it's better to just download latest linpack binaries and run them somehow, either alone or with linx/ibt


----------



## opt33

Stasio does a good job of keeping the various ones up to date here, plus clearly lists which linpack libraries are in linx. The latest linpack is there as is linx labeled with latest linpack. IBT has not been updated anwhere that I am aware of with most recent linpack.


----------



## coelacanth

One of my favorite Haswell moments was passing 20 loops of angelotti's latest x264 while playing two 4K Youtube videos while having tons of browser tabs open and then getting BSOD 124 playing FIFA 14.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> One of my favorite Haswell moments was passing 20 loops of angelotti's latest x264 while playing two 4K Youtube videos while having tons of browser tabs open and then getting BSOD 124 playing FIFA 14.


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> One of my favorite Haswell moments was passing 20 loops of angelotti's latest x264 while playing two 4K Youtube videos while having tons of browser tabs open and then getting BSOD 124 playing FIFA 14.


Moral of the story: Play FIFA 14 or whatever you're playing as a test. Run a prime blend or x264 or any other test for a minute for the 'it runs on high load/temps' test.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Moral of the story: Play FIFA 14 or whatever you're playing as a test. Run a prime blend or x264 or any other test for a minute for the 'it runs on high load/temps' test.


I think other tests should be run for more than a minute. But I agree to the holistic stability approach. I use my comp for gaming so for me gaming stability is very important and obviously all the gaming helps validate my OC. In addition to that I like to run other stress tests at least for a few hours.


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> I think other tests should be run for more than a minute. But I agree to the holistic stability approach. I use my comp for gaming so for me gaming stability is very important and obviously all the gaming helps validate my OC. In addition to that I like to run other stress tests at least for a few hours.


Yeah. I don't deny that. Personally, I don't even run them because there is another reason not to, if you do run insanely tough tests for 24 hours or so, you are basically wearing the CPU down for the equivalent I would do in months, since I rarely go on more than 40% usage on what I do now.

PS. It's not useless that I have low cpu usage since it keeps the fans quiet.


----------



## BoredErica

Speaking of which, I'm still running a boatload of chess on my machine. Since I've switched it off to 4.4ghz the stability seems to be back to what 4.5 used to be. No further degradation detected.


----------



## prescotter

Since the previous persons above me talks about CPU degration, what kind of voltages are in considered safe for these haswell chips?

I come from the Sandy Bridge days and im used to running 1.5v+ 24/7 and not going over 80c-85c with a Zalman CNPS12X air cooler.

Since this week i have a i5 4690k, it would run 4.4ghz on 1.22v, giving temps into the 80c zone.
Decided to send i back and try a I7 4790k also for the Hyperthreading and increased "future proofing''.

So for haswell its probably something like this right?
1.1v-1.2v = perfectly safe with nice and cool temps
1.2v-1.3v= safe considered tempratures are not too high
1.3v-1.4v= high voltage not recommended, aka the 1.5v+ of sandy brdige?

I know its rough to compare it like this, but i just like to have a idea how to look at these chips


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prescotter*
> 
> Since the previous persons above me talks about CPU degration, what kind of voltages are in considered safe for these haswell chips?
> 
> I come from the Sandy Bridge days and im used to running 1.5v+ 24/7 and not going over 80c-85c with a Zalman CNPS12X air cooler.
> 
> Since this week i have a i5 4690k, it would run 4.4ghz on 1.22v, giving temps into the 80c zone.
> Decided to send i back and try a I7 4790k also for the Hyperthreading and increased "future proofing''.
> 
> So for haswell its probably something like this right?
> 1.1v-1.2v = perfectly safe with nice and cool temps
> 1.2v-1.3v= safe considered tempratures are not too high
> 1.3v-1.4v= high voltage not recommended, aka the 1.5v+ of sandy brdige?
> 
> I know its rough to compare it like this, but i just like to have a idea how to look at these chips


My opinion today is:

1.2v and under: Completely safe even for the most paranoid people unless temps are unsafe.

1.2-1.3: Still very safe.

1.3-1.35v: Ehh. Safe.

1.35-1.45v: People who hit 100% load many hours a day for some sort of workload (chess, folding, or whatever) should tread carefully.

1.45v+ is can be dangerous but if you only game from time to time you will still slip by because there is such a huge difference in wear from gaming occasionally to many hours of 100% stress a day. But even for gamers I would recommend to stay under 1.45v because it's unlikely that extra voltage is even going to net you 1 more multiplier. You're chasing clouds. In fact I think the sweet spot is 1.35v.

What happened with me was, x45 @ 1.35v / 2v vrin was a known, Prime stable, x264 stable, chess stable, gaming stable setting. Then I tried to push x46 and had to use 1.42v / 2.15v vrin and after a few months of 100% load (100% load at night, gaming loads in morning), the CPU degrades and x46 is not stable anymore. Basically, everything slipped one multiplier. x45 was no longer 100% stable, but stable enough for gaming but can be forced to crash if I used a specific chess engine after multiple hours. So that's why I said, "x44 is my new x45".

Vrin I would not recommend going over 2v to be safe at this point, even if it can be the deciding factor between stability and instability in some bleeding edge overclocks. Who knows, maybe it was the high Vrin I ran that degraded my chip.


----------



## fateswarm

Yeah. Basically below 1.3v very safe, up to 1.35v safe-ish starts being dangerous, at 1.4v it becomes very dangerous. Temperature is a bit unclear because intel throttles it anyway and their specs are confusing since they are based on tdp but we can very roughly say that they suggest 75C or lower.

The phenomena governing it are not well understood since there is e.g. electromigration that may kill based on current, but also electrical breakdown that may kill based on voltage alone, and I guess temperature via whatever "melting" is called scientifically









There is a very slight chance that the latest dc haswell chips may take more because of the upgraded contraptions onboard for power supply, but I don't know about that.


----------



## prescotter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> My opinion today is:
> What happened with me was, x45 @ 1.35v / 2v vrin was a known, Prime stable, x264 stable, chess stable, gaming stable setting. Then I tried to push x46 and had to use 1.42v / 2.15v vrin and after a few months of 100% load (100% load at night, gaming loads in morning), the CPU degrades and x46 is not stable anymore. Basically, everything slipped one multiplier. x45 was no longer 100% stable, but stable enough for gaming but can be forced to crash if I used a specific chess engine after multiple hours. So that's why I said, "x44 is my new x45".


I didnt do many testing on my i5 4690k, i first started with 1.9v input voltage and 1.17v vcore, working up to 1.22v vcore (manual voltage + 50% LLC = no voltage drop/rise on my motherboard)
Then later i was just testing with 1.8v input voltage, which lowered my CPU/Package tempratures, end i ended up passing same 2Hour Prime Small FFT test with only 1.119v.
Offcourse this can just be variaty in the stress tests and 2hours not being enough, but have you also tested with lower input voltage? Or just ramped it up straight away?

I must say all these Haswell OC guides do mention allot of the settings, but hardly explain in detail what they do, and how most of them are linked together.

Its more like set this to 1.0v, that to 1.2v and be done with it


----------



## Wirerat

Well my options on my 4770k are 4.5ghz 1.281v 68c max VS 4.6ghz @ 1.348. 72c max. Temps are from ibt very high.

Its a big step from 4.5 to 4.6ghz and I cannot decide which to run. Maybe just bench the 4.6 profile.. Shrug


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prescotter*
> 
> I must say all these Haswell OC guides do mention allot of the settings, but hardly explain in detail what they do, and how most of them are linked together.


Because there's really just core voltage, ring voltage, input voltage. Manual vs adaptive mode. Cstates. Done.

I've described everything in the guide and said that LLC is for input voltage, not vcore.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Well my options on my 4770k are 4.5ghz 1.281v 68c max VS 4.6ghz @ 1.348. 72c max. Temps are from ibt very high.
> 
> Its a big step from 4.5 to 4.6ghz and I cannot decide which to run. Maybe just bench the 4.6 profile.. Shrug


My chip is a little worse than yours. I would have loved to get ti 4.6 but it took 1.3V VID to just got to 4.5. I'm at 80C with 1.3V VID 1.9V input voltage 1.16V cache voltage with air cooling, so 4.5GHz is my limit. In your position I'd run a comfortable 4.5GHz.


----------



## soulbytes

Just an update.. I got better stability with this BCLK and got a higher memory speed as well instead of normal OC eventho it needs more juice in someway.

specs :
Patriot viper red 2133mhz 2x8gb 11-11-11-30
Haswell 4770k 316
asrock z87 extreme 4 latest bios



Cheers


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prescotter*
> 
> I must say all these Haswell OC guides do mention allot of the settings, but hardly explain in detail what they do, and how most of them are linked together.
> 
> Its more like set this to 1.0v, that to 1.2v and be done with it




Use common sense. Read the datasheet for what is not mentioned anywhere.
I don't see the need for guides other than having a table of successful overclocks of others to compare and see what is possible. How much luck you had or haven't had with the chip lottery.


----------



## prescotter

Well i guess i expected there to be more BIOS settings and tuning going from SB tot Haswell..

But allot of voltage related settings / OC settings from BIOS arent even discussed. Perhaps i expected too much from the guide or my BIOS is more complicated/has more settings then the avarage board.

I know OCing is about common sense and the aillicon lottery. But i read nothing about the 2 different PLL filtering methode and how they impact system, as example. So are they more OC/voltage related settings not mentioned. *Maybe they are MSI exclusives?*

I didnt mean to offense anybody or the maker of this guide.

Sometimes its hard to translate my Dutch thoughts into another language.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> My chip is a little worse than yours. I would have loved to get ti 4.6 but it took 1.3V VID to just got to 4.5. I'm at 80C with 1.3V VID 1.9V input voltage 1.16V cache voltage with air cooling, so 4.5GHz is my limit. In your position I'd run a comfortable 4.5GHz.


if you got 4.5 stable at 1.3v thats only like .02 worse. Thats not much. You sure you cant shave off any more voltage?

Some of my haswell chips have responded to system agent voltage bumps of +.200 to shave off a tiny bit of vcore. Something to do with the imc at higher oc.

Its a sign that it will help if you are stable with ram at 1300/1600 but not stable when raising it back up.


----------



## tomlev5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> My opinion today is:
> 1.2v and under: Completely safe even for the most paranoid people unless temps are unsafe.
> 1.2-1.3: Still very safe.
> 1.3-1.35v: Ehh. Safe.
> 1.35-1.45v: People who hit 100% load many hours a day for some sort of workload (chess, folding, or whatever) should tread carefully.


Is there some new knowledge about safe voltages for motherboard.
Which voltage can kill motherboard (Only Vrin)?
Can motherboard degrade?


----------



## fateswarm

Motherboards' power supplies can not degrade, they can only completely die or keep working. I was surprised about that. But Sin0822 was very clear about it.

As for voltages killing, yes, they do, all of them. He was talking about vcore there by the way.

Read a guide, the OP has one.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prescotter*
> 
> I know OCing is about common sense and the aillicon lottery. But i read nothing about the 2 different PLL filtering methode and how they impact system, as example. So are they more OC/voltage related settings not mentioned. *Maybe they are MSI exclusives?*


I agree, the PLL is hardly explained and there are some guesses what is better for what, mostly related to BCLK overclocking.
But it's easy to find the Sin0822 guides. Just search "Haswell PLL".
Quote:


> There are two new settings Intel has added in "CPU PLL Selection" and "Filter PLL Level". On the boards which don't have this different training the "LCPLL" is better as it is more optimized to maximize a lower BCLK range, high on the filter might work best with it at the 103mhz range as well. However for the Z87X-OC with its BCLK training, the "SBPLL" works much better than "LCPLL", on auto the board will set "SBPLL" when you reach a certain mhz, and set "low" if you set 112mhz+, you can try "high" but I don't think you will see any improvement.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomlev5*
> 
> Is there some new knowledge about safe voltages for motherboard.
> Which voltage can kill motherboard (Only Vrin)?
> Can motherboard degrade?


Never seen any.
PCH voltage and any other voltage set on the mobo. PSU voltages can kill not only mobo. Static electricity could kill your mobo. ...
Yes all things age. Capacitors lose their capacity is often or used to be back in the days what killed mobos. Now the components are improved a lot and you're probably not going to run it for 10 years to notice.


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> My opinion today is:
> *1.2v and under: Completely safe even for the most paranoid people unless temps are unsafe.*
> 1.2-1.3: Still very safe.
> 1.3-1.35v: Ehh. Safe.
> 1.35-1.45v: People who hit 100% load many hours a day for some sort of workload (chess, folding, or whatever) should tread carefully.


Which safe temp are we talking about? Just wondering. I live in a hot country, and my case does not also have a good cooling (waiting for a good case to be released), so I'm trying to maintain my temps below 80C at 100% load although I think I am failing in that department


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Because there's really just core voltage, ring voltage, input voltage. Manual vs adaptive mode. Cstates. Done.
> 
> I've described everything in the guide and said that LLC is for input voltage, not vcore.


Don't worry Wizzie, there will always be folks who just take your inch (or better yet, half mile) and demand a mile. Although the tread is extremely long, there is tons of good info inside explaining nearly every BIOS setting. A compilation of hundreds of people's experiences. Not to mention every MB BIOS is different and some have more ambiguous settings than others. I personally like OCing to be vague and something that is earned through trial and error. What fun would it be to just copy and paste all the settings to arrive at your OC? GPUs are actually turning into this type of thing with aftermarket software and sliders for voltage, memory, and core frequency. Not to mention Turbo Boost 2.0 that automatically OCs your card depending on its power target and temp. I'd hate to see the same thing happen to CPUs, it would really take a lot of the fun out of OCing.

So it's been a year now since dialing in my 4.6 and 4.7 OC in the chart. I have settled on 4.6 at 1.225V VID for 24/7 and it has been rock solid gaming, and doing some video compression. I do use 4.7 for benchmarking though. I have experienced no crashes during idle, or load and only an occasional (maybe 3-4 in a year) crash when coming out of sleep. I attribute that more to my old PSU (CX750M), and I recently upgraded it to an HX850 to accommodate my second GTX 770. It has actually been perfect since swapping them out, so far no BS. For stressing I used IBT (extreme) and OCCT (5-7 hours). I updated my BIOS a few months back and lost all of my OC saved profiles. This thread (the chart and my old posts) really helped me to remember my settings for a few different OC profiles I use. It saved me lots of time for sure.


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> One of my favorite Haswell moments was passing 20 loops of angelotti's latest x264 while playing two 4K Youtube videos while having tons of browser tabs open and then getting BSOD 124 playing FIFA 14.


You probably don't have cache voltage high enough. Happened to me too. Stress tests ok, as the cache voltage goes slightly up when just like the Vcore when the load is high, but doing a some small work gave a BSOD because the cache voltage is lower or same as what you set in BIOS. increased the cache voltage and it's been running fine since then. Cache definitely gives 124 errors, but it is mostly the core Core that gives them.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> You probably don't have cache voltage high enough. Happened to me too. Stress tests ok, as the cache voltage goes slightly up when just like the Vcore when the load is high, but doing a some small work gave a BSOD because the cache voltage is lower or same as what you set in BIOS. increased the cache voltage and it's been running fine since then. Cache definitely gives 124 errors, but it is mostly the core Core that gives them.


thats why I like to just set it to 40 and just let it stay there @ 1.18v.

Its just not worth the time and it causes issues that are more difficult to find for very little benefit.

Most of the benches I run respond as good or better to ram oc/tweaking which isnt much.


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> Which safe temp are we talking about? Just wondering. I live in a hot country, and my case does not also have a good cooling (waiting for a good case to be released), so I'm trying to maintain my temps below 80C at 100% load although I think I am failing in that department


Which stress test(s) / settings / temps ?


----------



## tomlev5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Motherboards' power supplies can not degrade, they can only completely die or keep working. I was surprised about that. But Sin0822 was very clear about it.
> 
> As for voltages killing, yes, they do, all of them. He was talking about vcore there by the way.
> 
> Read a guide, the OP has one.


Of course I read the guide. It doesn't describe anything about ways to kill a motherboard.

Voltages do kill, but they mostly kill the processor or memory not the motherboard.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> Which safe temp are we talking about? Just wondering. I live in a hot country, and my case does not also have a good cooling (waiting for a good case to be released), so I'm trying to maintain my temps below 80C at 100% load although I think I am failing in that department


Below 80C at 100% load for what? 100% load while gaming is absolutely different than 100% load on Prime.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomlev5*
> 
> Of course I read the guide. It doesn't describe anything about ways to kill a motherboard.
> 
> Voltages do kill, but they mostly kill the processor or memory not the motherboard.
> Hey Tomlev5, I think I remember you. Many people post without reading anything so often we leap to that question. The reason why I didn't mention mobo being degraded is I don't really know of cases where the mobo is killed from a Haswell overclock. I don't think it's worth mentioning and there's no data to mention even if I did.


----------



## tomlev5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Hey Tomlev5, I think I remember you. Many people post without reading anything so often we leap to that question. The reason why I didn't mention mobo being degraded is I don't really know of cases where the mobo is killed from a Haswell overclock. I don't think it's worth mentioning and there's no data to mention even if I did.


Thanks Darkwizzie. I you don't have any data on motherboards killed from a Haswell overclock, than I don't need to worry about this.


----------



## Gregory14

I've got a qustion about VCCIN to Vcore, is there a rule to go bye like +.4v for VCCIN? my vCore is 1.248-1.280v @ 4.6Ghz. VCCIN is 1.776

Now what is the optimal VCCIN to lower temps, if stability is an issue i'll raise it back. If aI follow the +.4v rule, then VCCIN could be 1.680v Just need confirmation it may work or I wont bother.

Thanks,

Gregory14


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregory14*
> 
> I've got a qustion about VCCIN to Vcore, is there a rule to go bye like +.4v for VCCIN? my vCore is 1.248-1.280v @ 4.6Ghz. VCCIN is 1.776
> 
> Now what is the optimal VCCIN to lower temps, if stability is an issue i'll raise it back. If aI follow the +.4v rule, then VCCIN could be 1.680v Just need confirmation it may work or I wont bother.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Gregory14


Higher Vccin does not seem to affect core temps. Should affect other temps but there's no direct evidence of that.

I prefer to just say this:
<1.25v Vcore = 1.7v vrin

<1.35v Vcore = 1.8v-1.9v vrin

1.35v> Vcore = 1.9v to 2v and up. Find what works for you. 2v might be perfectly adequate, on some CPUs 2v is not enough once you really gun it above 1.4v. Note that way above 2v may not be safe.

YMMV


----------



## Gregory14

Indeed, i'm testing it out, it bumped itself to 1.728 VCCIN with vCore 1.264-1.280v thanks for the quick reply.


----------



## Svarog

It been 7 weeks now since my last BSOD 124 (Cache Hierarchy Error) and it
just happend again. I have no clue whats going on and no amount of tweaking
seems to fix it.

Once again it's the Cache Hierarchy Error.

I wonder why it only happens every 6 weeks, and not constantly. Also why
does it happen when opening the Internet Browser, while in between those 6
weeks i been doing a LOT of Gaming. Even Games that load the CPU a lot.

I have no idea where to look anymore. At this point i think it's simply a
manufacturing error in the CPU that can't be fixed.

Anyways, it happend with the following settings:

*CPU Ratio:* x45
*CPU Vcore:* 1.180V (Been as high as 1.250V)
*CPU VRIN:* 1.800V
*CPU RING Voltage:* 1.150V
*CPU System Agent Voltage:* +0.010V

*CPU VRIN Protection:* 375mV
*DDR Voltage Protection:* 300mV

*VRIN LLC:* Extreme (100%)

*X.M.P.:* Profile 2 (9-11-10-28-2T) (2133 MHz)
*DDR Voltage:* 1.650V

Anything not listed is at Default/Auto.


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomlev5*
> 
> Of course I read the guide. It doesn't describe anything about ways to kill a motherboard.
> 
> Voltages do kill, but they mostly kill the processor or memory not the motherboard.


Yes, I missed that part. My mistake.

Yes, motherboards can be killed, however, to do that you usually have to kill a mosfet, or have a capacitor or other component die out of wear. To kill a mosfet you could overload them with current.

This is possible on some very low level boards on 4 total phases with very weak mosfets on an i7 K on stress testing, but, even them may just shut down before that because of unstable voltage.

Most boards can not be killed by settings since they are overkill for any mainstream processor currently. Unless their components wear out in the very long term or they are faulty.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> You probably don't have cache voltage high enough. Happened to me too. Stress tests ok, as the cache voltage goes slightly up when just like the Vcore when the load is high, but doing a some small work gave a BSOD because the cache voltage is lower or same as what you set in BIOS. increased the cache voltage and it's been running fine since then. Cache definitely gives 124 errors, but it is mostly the core Core that gives them.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> thats why I like to just set it to 40 and just let it stay there @ 1.18v.
> 
> Its just not worth the time and it causes issues that are more difficult to find for very little benefit.
> 
> Most of the benches I run respond as good or better to ram oc/tweaking which isnt much.


Yes I agree that cache voltage being too low can give BSOD 124. I don't know what my cache was at when I got my Fifa BSOD, it may have been at 42x with 1.2V. Right now it's 40x at 1.16V (it goes over 1.2V under load) and it's been good since.


----------



## BoredErica

Did the computer hang a bit before bsoding or did it just go straight to blue screen?


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Svarog*
> 
> It been 7 weeks now since my last BSOD 124 (Cache Hierarchy Error) and it
> just happend again. I have no clue whats going on and no amount of tweaking
> seems to fix it.
> 
> Once again it's the Cache Hierarchy Error.
> 
> I wonder why it only happens every 6 weeks, and not constantly. Also why
> does it happen when opening the Internet Browser, while in between those 6
> weeks i been doing a LOT of Gaming. Even Games that load the CPU a lot.
> 
> I have no idea where to look anymore. At this point i think it's simply a
> manufacturing error in the CPU that can't be fixed.
> 
> Anyways, it happend with the following settings:
> 
> *CPU Ratio:* x45
> *CPU Vcore:* 1.180V (Been as high as 1.250V)
> *CPU VRIN:* 1.800V
> *CPU RING Voltage:* 1.150V
> *CPU System Agent Voltage:* +0.010V
> 
> *CPU VRIN Protection:* 375mV
> *DDR Voltage Protection:* 300mV
> 
> *VRIN LLC:* Extreme (100%)
> 
> *X.M.P.:* Profile 2 (9-11-10-28-2T) (2133 MHz)
> *DDR Voltage:* 1.650V
> 
> Anything not listed is at Default/Auto.


Lower your cache ratio? Going from 1.180 to 1250V on vcore is a big range, find the stable spot first.
SA voltage seems low for 2.1GHz RAM, leave it on auto?

This won't run?
CPU/uncore/RAM: 4.5/3.9/2.1GHz, 1.250/1.150/1.650V with VRIN 1.800V extreme?

Sucks that it takes 6 weeks, make notes, probably lower your ratios. I couldn't get 4.3 cache stable, no matter what, limit my voltage for cache to 1.2V and that didn't seem enough.


----------



## Svarog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Lower your cache ratio? Going from 1.180 to 1250V on vcore is a big range, find the stable spot first.
> SA voltage seems low for 2.1GHz RAM, leave it on auto?
> 
> This won't run?
> CPU/uncore/RAM: 4.5/3.9/2.1GHz, 1.250/1.150/1.650V with VRIN 1.800V extreme?
> 
> Sucks that it takes 6 weeks, make notes, probably lower your ratios. I couldn't get 4.3 cache stable, no matter what, limit my voltage for cache to 1.2V and that didn't seem enough.


Forgot to mention. My Uncore is at only x33... going higher surely wont be stable.

And what i meant with the Vcore is that 1.250V doesn't help. With the current settings
this OC takes Linpack + AVX no problem. And then it BSODs on a stupid event like
opening the Internet Browser. When it crashed today i was in World of Warcraft all by
myself in a empty space which doesn't require CPU load at all.

The SA Voltage was at Auto before, i was advised to add +0.010V.

So far none of the changes i made 7 weeks ago made a difference.

Not sure if the Memory could play a role in this. I could run it at 1600 MHz, loosen the
timings and try to run at 1.500V. I been thinking about getting 1.350V Memory instead.

*EDIT:*

Running the Memory at 11-11-11-28-2T (1600 MHz) @ 1.500V now. Tho i only booted
into Windows. I will see what happens the coming weeks. If the Cache Error shows up
again, it's not the Memory atleast.


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Svarog*
> 
> It been 7 weeks now since my last BSOD 124 (Cache Hierarchy Error) and it
> just happend again. I have no clue whats going on and no amount of tweaking
> seems to fix it.
> 
> Once again it's the Cache Hierarchy Error.
> 
> I wonder why it only happens every 6 weeks, and not constantly. Also why
> does it happen when opening the Internet Browser, while in between those 6
> weeks i been doing a LOT of Gaming. Even Games that load the CPU a lot.
> 
> I have no idea where to look anymore. At this point i think it's simply a
> manufacturing error in the CPU that can't be fixed.
> 
> Anyways, it happend with the following settings:
> 
> *CPU Ratio:* x45
> *CPU Vcore:* 1.180V (Been as high as 1.250V)
> *CPU VRIN:* 1.800V
> *CPU RING Voltage:* 1.150V
> *CPU System Agent Voltage:* +0.010V
> 
> *CPU VRIN Protection:* 375mV
> *DDR Voltage Protection:* 300mV
> 
> *VRIN LLC:* Extreme (100%)
> 
> *X.M.P.:* Profile 2 (9-11-10-28-2T) (2133 MHz)
> *DDR Voltage:* 1.650V
> 
> Anything not listed is at Default/Auto.


Any particular reason you set LLC to extreme? Intel recommends 0.4-0.6V above your core ratio. So if it's set to 1.2 then 1.8V is plenty. Having LLC set to extreme could be raising it way up to 1.9V or above. You'll have to check HWMonitor to see what the input voltage spikes to under loads. I have my LLC set to level 2 out of 8 and it keeps Input voltage exactly where I set it in BIOS. Do you have C states enabled and are you using adaptive voltage?

Have you used memtest to see if your RAM is causing any errors? Maybe try lowering the frequency of your RAM (1600 MHz maybe for a while?) seeing you are only at x33 cache ratio anyways.


----------



## KnownDragon

Gentlemen and ladies don't drink too much tea but coffee works for me. I am here to soak up more knowledge in hopes of getting 100mhz more out of my overclock. Guide is good. No questions for now but wanted to be subbed.


----------



## KnownDragon

Okay let me ask just a couple of questions. Is there a location for this 264 and a download link. Then is there a specific chess that works better for benching?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregory14*
> 
> I've got a qustion about VCCIN to Vcore, is there a rule to go bye like +.4v for VCCIN? my vCore is 1.248-1.280v @ 4.6Ghz. VCCIN is 1.776
> 
> Now what is the optimal VCCIN to lower temps, if stability is an issue i'll raise it back. If aI follow the +.4v rule, then VCCIN could be 1.680v Just need confirmation it may work or I wont bother.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Gregory14


0.6v above, so 1.9 for 1.3, sometimes you don't need it that much higher, sometimes you need it more than 0.6 above. You should always use at least a medium level of LLC on it

VCCIN doesn't have significant effect on temperatures.

Lowering any other voltage would lower power consumption of the CPU.. But if a voltage regulator has to output 100 watts, then it'll always have to output 100 watts no matter what the input voltage is.

One voltage could be less efficient and require 120 watts in for 100 watts out, instead of 110 watts in for 100 watts out, for example. We don't really know much about the inner workings of the IVR but i don't think you should deviate from ~0.6 above without very good reason. That's about where it seems to work best.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> Okay let me ask just a couple of questions. Is there a location for this 264 and a download link. Then is there a specific chess that works better for benching?


https://mega.co.nz/#!3tAGnAqZ!QbCz2r1fG0WjM8DgGYeExngGypaHftAzPUgTSn2kAdk

Make sure you have service pack 1 for windows 7 installed if you're using w7 before running stability/stress tests.

Extract that to a folder, leave it how it is otherwise. You can run "x264 Stability Test (64 bit) with or without log, it'll ask you for a few things

log name, if applicable: just set whatever you want
thread count: use 8 for quad core i5, 16 for quad core i7
amount of runs: Logs won't save until you finish all runs, so if you use logging, set a number you want to hit. If you don't, you can set anything and it'll just keep looping, you can stop whenever

After you make sure that it works for a minute, you should go here: http://download.videolan.org/pub/videolan/x264/binaries/win64/

Download the bottom one - r2453 - and then rename that file to x264-64 and use that to replace the older x264-64 in the test folder of the stability test download.

That will give you more up to date test which is maybe harder (i didn't compare the two yet, but you generally want to pass the most up to date encoding) - IMO you should be able to pass at least ~5 runs of this. An overclock that fails when encoding video isn't much use.


----------



## pun3D

Maybe you guys can give me a hand. I can get my system to pass 20 runs of maximum IBT with my system at 4.4. Temps are about 70c. Next boot it will randomly crash after say 10 mins with no load on the CPU. Then after it reboots it's stable again for hours. Last time it did this I kept just adding vcore every time but I am not sure how high I can go so I stopped. I've run memtest for hours and psu tester with Occt with no problem.

I just recently read about the ring bus but that didn't help.

I believe I was at 1.3 vcore, 1.25 for ring bus, and vccin was 2.0. My plan is to again just throw voltages at it and see what happens.


----------



## Anusha

Do you get a BSOD when it crashes? If so, what is the error code? You might have to check the event log for the bug check.

Usually his would happen when you have c states enabled but I personally haven't experienced such issues with Haswell. But SandyBridge was a nightmare in that respect.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pun3D*
> 
> Maybe you guys can give me a hand. I can get my system to pass 20 runs of maximum IBT with my system at 4.4. Temps are about 70c. Next boot it will randomly crash after say 10 mins with no load on the CPU. Then after it reboots it's stable again for hours. Last time it did this I kept just adding vcore every time but I am not sure how high I can go so I stopped. I've run memtest for hours and psu tester with Occt with no problem.
> 
> I just recently read about the ring bus but that didn't help.
> 
> I believe I was at 1.3 vcore, 1.25 for ring bus, and vccin was 2.0. My plan is to again just throw voltages at it and see what happens.


Don't use 1.25 for ring, just use 1.15 and manually set to 33x until you're stable. Remember that manually setting ~1.25v on ring often gives ~1.28-1.29 or so, and is extremely excessive for ~33x on it - you shouldn't be using higher if you're unstable and you're not sure of your Vcore / VCCIN. Gotta work out stability for one set of things at a time 

If it keeps resetting after you fix, then check if bluescreenview shows anything for those times. It might give you a code (101, 124 etc), it might be blank. If it keeps randomly resetting, try disabling c-states and EIST in bios. Make sure you can pass x264 at load.


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pun3D*
> 
> Maybe you guys can give me a hand. I can get my system to pass 20 runs of maximum IBT with my system at 4.4. Temps are about 70c. Next boot it will randomly crash after say 10 mins with no load on the CPU. Then after it reboots it's stable again for hours. Last time it did this I kept just adding vcore every time but I am not sure how high I can go so I stopped. I've run memtest for hours and psu tester with Occt with no problem.
> 
> I just recently read about the ring bus but that didn't help.
> 
> I believe I was at 1.3 vcore, 1.25 for ring bus, and vccin was 2.0. My plan is to again just throw voltages at it and see what happens.


I would follow the guide and first start with everything besides the CPU at auto or default. This includes ram frequency and voltage, cache (uncore) multi and voltage, and input voltage (which is directly effected by LLC setting/level). That way you can focus solely on your CPU multiplier and voltage first. The way you suggest to maintain stability requires too much guess work, and you'll likely never know what is causing the instability.

So if you find your stable at 4.4 at 1.3V with everything else stock, and then increase your ram speed and voltage to find it unstable, you can zero in on the problem. With that being said Haswell typically has a sweet spot (varies from CPU to CPU) that if you cross over is extremely difficult to stabilize. You usually can tell you've gone over it if it requires a large bump in core voltage to stabilize. For me it was 4.8. Everything below it was incrementally the same bump in voltage for each multiplier. But once I tried to stabilize 4.8 it required a very large bump in voltage and was getting pretty hot in stress tests. After numerous failed attempts I gave up and focused on 4.6 and 4.7 instead. I don't want to discourage you, only throwing out my experiences with it...


----------



## Bagmup

This is my first Intel chip.


----------



## Svarog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> Any particular reason you set LLC to extreme? Intel recommends 0.4-0.6V above your core ratio. So if it's set to 1.2 then 1.8V is plenty. Having LLC set to extreme could be raising it way up to 1.9V or above. You'll have to check HWMonitor to see what the input voltage spikes to under loads. I have my LLC set to level 2 out of 8 and it keeps Input voltage exactly where I set it in BIOS. Do you have C states enabled and are you using adaptive voltage?
> 
> Have you used memtest to see if your RAM is causing any errors? Maybe try lowering the frequency of your RAM (1600 MHz maybe for a while?) seeing you are only at x33 cache ratio anyways.


- It was once recommended to set it to 100%. I have set it at "Standard" now.

- All C-States are left at Auto/Enabled.

- Adaptive Voltage is scary, once used it on my old 950 and at some point it was giving
my CPU 1.500V. So id rather not use that anymore.

- Memory is fine, ran Memtest quite a while ago and it didn't show any Errors.

- I dropped the Memory to 1600 MHz and Auto Timings (11-11-11-28-2T). Also lowered
the voltage from 1.650V to 1.500V to take away stress from the CPU Memory Controller.

Can't do much now but wait for weeks since it only occurs every 6 weeks.

If it turns out to be the Memory i might ditch it and get a 16GB Kit of just 1600 MHz @
1.350V. It's not like i will hurt Gaming Performance.


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Svarog*
> 
> - It was once recommended to set it to 100%. I have set it at "Standard" now.


If the input voltage doesn't drop under load, then it's fine, else, set it back to extreme or to the level just below.


----------



## soulbytes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bagmup*
> 
> This is my first Intel chip.


pretty good for the new refresh







... btw that still a bit High because it has 4 ghz base clock .. some old haswell can run [email protected] soo i might say .. maybe the golden chip on Refresh Haswell is about 4.8ghz * 1.2v.

cheers.


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ConnorMcLeod*
> 
> If the input voltage doesn't drop under load, then it's fine, else, set it back to extreme or to the level just below.


It never effected stability for me and I have always left it at Intels recommended range. I am one of the first members to suggest (in this thread at least) that it only effected input voltage and not core voltage.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Svarog*
> 
> - It was once recommended to set it to 100%. I have set it at "Standard" now.
> 
> - All C-States are left at Auto/Enabled.
> 
> - Adaptive Voltage is scary, once used it on my old 950 and at some point it was giving
> my CPU 1.500V. So id rather not use that anymore.
> 
> - Memory is fine, ran Memtest quite a while ago and it didn't show any Errors.
> 
> - I dropped the Memory to 1600 MHz and Auto Timings (11-11-11-28-2T). Also lowered
> the voltage from 1.650V to 1.500V to take away stress from the CPU Memory Controller.
> 
> Can't do much now but wait for weeks since it only occurs every 6 weeks.
> 
> If it turns out to be the Memory i might ditch it and get a 16GB Kit of just 1600 MHz @
> 1.350V. It's not like i will hurt Gaming Performance.


I am surprised you don't give adaptive a try. Without it your voltage is static and could be causing instability at low loads or idle. Adaptive changes the voltage depending on what C State you are in. It can over-compensate if you are running synthetic stress tests. But for gaming and benching it is usually fine. I'd give it a try to and just keep and eye on the voltages and temps from time to time when you game if you really don't trust it. IMO it really only adds stability to your OC because it behaves as the CPU would normally, only with adjusted voltage. Just a thought. 6 weeks is a long time between crashes, but at least you are conscientious of stability. It sounds like you are really close, just need a few adjustments...


----------



## Wirerat

I wouldnt trust adaptive on an asus motherboard even at stock volts. My z87-plus and z87-A raise the vcore +.1v at random times. Not just when running avx instructions.

I tried switching it on with vcore at a mere 1.281v and it was hitting 1.4v at boot up

It was not what I expected when asus videos tell you to set adaptive after stability tests are done.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> I wouldnt trust adaptive on an asus motherboard even at stock volts. My z87-plus and z87-A raise the vcore +.1v at random times. Not just when running avx instructions.
> 
> I tried switching it on with vcore at a mere 1.281v and it was hitting 1.4v at boot up
> 
> It was not what I expected when asus videos tell you to set adaptive after stability tests are done.


I've never observed this before even on Asus mobos.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I've never observed this before even on Asus mobos.


I will post screen shots when I get home.

I had real temp set to open at boot and i noticed it but i thought it was just the vid changing.

Then I set hwinfo to open at startup. It was vcore too.

I have two gold z87 boards.

What asus board did you test dark?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> I will post screen shots when I get home.
> 
> I had real temp set to open at boot and i noticed it but i thought it was just the vid changing.
> 
> Then I set hwinfo to open at startup. It was vcore too.
> 
> I have two gold z87 boards.
> 
> What asus board did you test dark?


I didn't actually test this myself on an Asus board, only on my own MSI board. More accurately phrased, I've never heard of anybody with ASUS mobos reporting this issue.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I didn't actually test this myself on an Asus board, only on my own MSI board. More accurately phrased, I've never heard of anybody with ASUS mobos reporting this issue.


well after the initial boot up the vcore settles and only goes up when avx is used.

That's not acceptable to me. If I wanted my cpu exposed to 1.4v I would do so and have the benefit of 4.7mhz.

I would be able use a lower vcore with adaptive if it worked correctly.


----------



## Gregory14

@ Cyro

Indeed , I lowered the Vcore even more, so now the range is 1.248-1.264v for cores 2 & 3, Cores 1 & 4 go up to 1.280v . I wasnt stable at even VCCIN 1.728v , so I just upped it to 1.8v lowered my Multi to 45 and done. Working fine now, actually seems faster like this.


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I've never observed this before even on Asus mobos.


I totally agree. I have not an issue with my Asus Gryphon board running adaptive. I believe it adds extra stability while allowing your CPU voltage to dip down when it's not needed. I would actually be hesitant to run a high static voltage 24/7 like in previous generations.

With
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> I wouldnt trust adaptive on an asus motherboard even at stock volts. My z87-plus and z87-A raise the vcore +.1v at random times. Not just when running avx instructions.
> 
> I tried switching it on with vcore at a mere 1.281v and it was hitting 1.4v at boot up
> 
> It was not what I expected when asus videos tell you to set adaptive after stability tests are done.


That doesn't sound right, unless you were stress testing while booting up... Were you using an offset? Or just straight "max turbo voltage" entry?

Edit: I just read your last post. At first I thought adaptive worked that way. I entered 1.150V (or 0.100V less) in core voltage so when adaptive kicks in the voltage goes up to more or less where I wanted it (1.250V). It worked but was unstable while idling or just browsing, and in some cases it wouldn't even boot because the core was to low. This is why I suggested to Svarog to give it a go, maybe it helps him to get some more stability while idling. Haswell can be very fussy when the voltage regulator is off slighty, either under load or even idling. I know Adaptive does differ from board to board, and it is even automatic on Gigabyte MBs I believe. I had read some instances of BF3 introducing slightly extra voltage when using adaptive a while back.


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

Problem is that you can't know what voltage you need to be stable for softwares that don't use avx / fma3, disabling those instructions with prime 95 28.5 makes it really easy to pass, and ends with crashes while gaming.


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I've never observed this before even on Asus mobos.


I am not familiar with the with adaptive. Although did have the warning overvolt asus warning come on when I first attempted to set an adaptive volt. I though I had it worked out to set it around 1.3v and it tried to apply over 1.7.


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ConnorMcLeod*
> 
> Problem is that you can't know what voltage you need to be stable for softwares that don't use avx / fma3, disabling those instructions with prime 95 28.5 makes it really easy to pass, and ends with crashes while gaming.


Yes, that is why you don't use adaptive to stress test, you use manual. Then after you find your stable voltage with either synthetic benchmarks, gaming, or video compression you switch it to adaptive and keep the same max turbo voltage. One of my favorite stress tests was 3D Mark 11 loops of the last three CPU + GPU tests. I would let it run for hours and it usually was a good indication of gaming stability. I also used to do some video compression too.

My best advise to anyone or everyone is to not fool yourself when it comes to overclocking. In other words don't try to go above and beyond your cards limits, and don't settle with a rushed and unstable overclock. Don't just run a single stress test and call it day. Run whatever you eventually plan to do with your OC, that way there are no surprises. You are only going to fool yourself if you end up with the wrong voltage or too high an overclock. Overclocking isn't done in single sitting, it took me a few months to iron out all the wrinkles in my OC profiles and find a nice stress testing loop. Trial and error is how we all learn, just try not to cook your card in the process...


----------



## Wirerat

Darkwizzie the only way to truly validate my claim was to make a video.

I started it in the bios showing vcore. it was hard to read the offset voltage so just look at the vcore and the offset appears on the save and reboot screen. unfortunately I had to manually start hwinfo but realtemp is showing vid at the start and you can see when I finally get hw info open that it was boosting to 1.392v.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QvNYGHXvu9k&feature=youtu.be

*it is not safe to tell someone to turn adaptive on using asus mobo. Especially if they are running 1.35v or higher.*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> I totally agree. I have not an issue with my Asus Gryphon board running adaptive. I believe it adds extra stability while allowing your CPU voltage to dip down when it's not needed. I would actually be hesitant to run a high static voltage 24/7 like in previous generations.
> 
> With
> That doesn't sound right, unless you were stress testing while booting up... Were you using an offset? Or just straight "max turbo voltage" entry?
> 
> .


did that look like a stress test running ? Set hwinfo to open by putting the link inside the startup folder . you will see your self.

My startup is set to "max non turbo"

Setting manual with cstates will allow the voltage to drop without the crazy boosts of 0.1V.


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Darkwizzie the only way to truly validate my claim was to make a video.
> 
> I started it in the bios showing vcore. it was hard to read the offset voltage so just look at the vcore and the offset appears on the save and reboot screen. unfortunately I had to manually start hwinfo but realtemp is showing vid at the start and you can see when I finally get hw info open that it was boosting to 1.392v.
> 
> *it is not safe to tell someone to turn adaptive on using asus mobo. Especially if they are running 1.35v or higher.*
> 
> did that look like a stress test running ? Set hwinfo to open by putting the link inside the startup folder . you will see your self.
> 
> My startup is set to "max non turbo"
> 
> Setting manual with cstates will allow the voltage to drop without the crazy boosts of 0.1V.


It isnt just Asus boards that do that, my gigabyte board does same thing. I think many people dont look at vcore in HWM and only go by the vid in cpuz, hence dont see the issue.

If I use manual 4.7 ghz with 1.272v bios, my vcore maxes at 1.29v (multimeter and HWM) running prime 28.5.
If I use adaptive +.07v for 1.272 at first boot or light load, running prime 28.5 vcore increases to 1.33v by HWM and multimeter.

So manual settings, running prime 28.5 vcore increases by .02V, with adaptive running prime 28.5 vcore increases .06V. Probably goes up even more with higher mhz/initial vcore.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> It isnt just Asus boards that do that, my gigabyte board does same thing. I think many people dont look at vcore in HWM and only go by the vid in cpuz, hence dont see the issue.
> 
> If I use manual 4.7 ghz with 1.272v bios, my vcore maxes at 1.29v (multimeter and HWM) running prime 28.5.
> If I use adaptive +.07v on top of 1.2v, then 4.7ghz with first boot up or very light load is 1.27v, running prime 28.5 vcore increases to 1.33v by HWM and multimeter.
> 
> So manual settings, prime 28.5 increases vcore .02V, with adaptive running prime vcore increases .06V. Probably goes up even more with higher mhz/initial vcore.


The first boot makes it unacceptable to me. I really cannot trust it to only load when there is a stress test because we have proved otherwise.


----------



## KnownDragon

Dialing in my 4.8 264 stable. Ran 25 loops while I went to watch Lucy and no bsod. Backed off voltage to see what minimum vcore I can run it at. Getting picky down to the .001 vcore. Going to have a patient attitude with it. The mark I wish to hit is 4.9 hoping to stay under 1.4 we will see if all goes well. Staying by this guide just may get me there.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> https://mega.co.nz/#!3tAGnAqZ!QbCz2r1fG0WjM8DgGYeExngGypaHftAzPUgTSn2kAdk
> 
> Make sure you have service pack 1 for windows 7 installed if you're using w7 before running stability/stress tests.
> 
> Extract that to a folder, leave it how it is otherwise. You can run "x264 Stability Test (64 bit) with or without log, it'll ask you for a few things
> 
> log name, if applicable: just set whatever you want
> thread count: use 8 for quad core i5, 16 for quad core i7
> amount of runs: Logs won't save until you finish all runs, so if you use logging, set a number you want to hit. If you don't, you can set anything and it'll just keep looping, you can stop whenever
> 
> After you make sure that it works for a minute, you should go here: http://download.videolan.org/pub/videolan/x264/binaries/win64/
> 
> Download the bottom one - r2453 - and then rename that file to x264-64 and use that to replace the older x264-64 in the test folder of the stability test download.
> 
> That will give you more up to date test which is maybe harder (i didn't compare the two yet, but you generally want to pass the most up to date encoding) - IMO you should be able to pass at least ~5 runs of this. An overclock that fails when encoding video isn't much use.


Thanks for posting the links. I went ahead and just reinstalled x264 V2 and then updated the binaries. So far I can't really see any difference but that's OK, at least I know I'm using latest.

BTW I pulled out the 4790K and put my 4770K back in and briefly retested x47 & x48 at the stable settings I had noted before, just as a recheck, and now I'm working on X49. The 4790K really wouldn't see x49 stable so until I get my Z87 board fixed I'll leave it in the box and play with my 4770K.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> The first boot makes it unacceptable to me. I really cannot trust it to only load when there is a stress test because we have proved otherwise.


Nice little find, I don't think people have checked it during boot-up before. I guess it's always possible the OS uses it to call something, hence the increase. I haven't used Adaptive since the dawn of day so I don't worry about these things anymore.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Darkwizzie the only way to truly validate my claim was to make a video.
> 
> I started it in the bios showing vcore. it was hard to read the offset voltage so just look at the vcore and the offset appears on the save and reboot screen. unfortunately I had to manually start hwinfo but realtemp is showing vid at the start and you can see when I finally get hw info open that it was boosting to 1.392v.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QvNYGHXvu9k&feature=youtu.be
> 
> *it is not safe to tell someone to turn adaptive on using asus mobo. Especially if they are running 1.35v or higher.*
> 
> did that look like a stress test running ? Set hwinfo to open by putting the link inside the startup folder . you will see your self.
> 
> My startup is set to "max non turbo"
> 
> Setting manual with cstates will allow the voltage to drop without the crazy boosts of 0.1V.


Nice video, good information. I've been on manual since day 1, especially since I need 1.3V for 4.5GHz.


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> *it is not safe to tell someone to turn adaptive on using asus mobo. Especially if they are running 1.35v or higher.*
> 
> did that look like a stress test running ? Set hwinfo to open by putting the link inside the startup folder . you will see your self.
> 
> My startup is set to "max non turbo"
> 
> Setting manual with cstates will allow the voltage to drop without the crazy boosts of 0.1V.


Big deal if it spikes for a second or two, what's your point? Id say it's just not that safe to run anything over 1.35V unless you have excellent cooling. Anything over that and you're close to your your chips max anyways. I didn't mean your startup setting, I meant "additional turbo core voltage". When I set it to 1.225V Adaptive it is actually only running at 1.008V in BIOS. So I honestly have no idea why your MB and CPU are behaving that way. So don't make it out like I am spreading misinformation when it could be something related to your MB, or CPU. I am just trying to help others based off my own experience.

Yes, you have to be careful when using adaptive, but that is why I stressed earlier the importance of not rushing your OC or pushing it beyond its obvious limits. 1.35V is very close to that limit and it is extremely difficult to cool (or stress properly). It could be compensating just to get you to post into Windows.





Adaptive works great for me. The FIVR is what controls the voltage, not the MB anymore, so there is always going to be some extra voltage on top of what you enter in BIOS, even in manual mode. So, besides it "spiking" when entering Windows what is the reason not to use adaptive? IMO it could just help to add a small layer of stability to some OCs...


----------



## error-id10t

The only thing is, in your advise you're missing the obvious which is that in Manual and C states it works exactly the same way and you'll never experience peaks. There is no known reason to use Adaptive at all.

Sure, if you truly hate C states then you can disable them (ie: you believe they cause latency etc), then use Adaptive only which gives you that ~0.7v.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> Big deal if it spikes for a second or two, what's your point? Id say it's just not that safe to run anything over 1.35V unless you have excellent cooling. Anything over that and you're close to your your chips max anyways. I didn't mean your startup setting, I meant "additional turbo core voltage". When I set it to 1.225V Adaptive it is actually only running at 1.008V in BIOS. So I honestly have no idea why your MB and CPU are behaving that way. So don't make it out like I am spreading misinformation when it could be something related to your MB, or CPU. I am just trying to help others based off my own experience.
> 
> Adaptive works great for me. The FIVR is what controls the voltage, not the MB anymore, so there is always going to be some extra voltage on top of what you enter in BIOS, even in manual mode. So, besides it "spiking" when entering Windows what is the reason not to use adaptive? IMO it could just help to add a small layer of stability to some OCs...


you should not take everything im saying like its directed at you.

The only thing I was saying to you was what you asked about the "turbo". You should consider putting hwinfo in the startup folder. It takes 20secs and a reboot.

Its not just my mobo. I have 2 asus z87 gold boards. They do the same thing. I tested my asrock h87 too. It is the same way. That asrock allows overclocking too.

So thats 3 boards 2 different brands with 4770k and 2 4670k. Same results.


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> The only thing is, in your advise you're missing the obvious which is that in Manual and C states it works exactly the same way and you'll never experience peaks. There is no known reason to use Adaptive at all.
> 
> Sure, if you truly hate C states then you can disable them (ie: you believe they cause latency etc), then use Adaptive only which gives you that ~0.7v.


Well I suggested Adaptive to help add stability at lower clock speeds, because that is when he was experiencing BSOD. Adaptive really only effects loads but it leaves lower clocks alone. So it is superior to offsets. It has been a long time since I have used manual, and I vaguely remember that it also fluctuates voltage like adaptive. I have never experienced voltage spikes while not using synthetic stress tests. I bench and game all the time with Adaptive and no spikes. So if your OC isn't working the way you want it to, why not try adaptive? Is it not hardcore enough for some of you guys?

Very typical of this thread. Lots of folks who want to argue semantics but offer no additional help or experience with the issue...


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> Well I suggested Adaptive to help add stability at lower clock speeds, because that is when he was experiencing BSOD. Adaptive really only effects loads but it leaves lower clocks alone. So it is superior to offsets. It has been a long time since I have used manual, and I vaguely remember that it also fluctuates voltage like adaptive. I have never experienced voltage spikes while not using synthetic stress tests. I bench and game all the time with Adaptive and no spikes. So if your OC isn't working the way you want it to, why not try adaptive? Is it not hardcore enough for some of you guys?
> 
> Very typical of this thread. Lots of folks who want to argue semantics but offer no additional help or experience with the issue...


did you get a chance to watch hwinfo while it boots? Are you willing to do that? For science









Im not derailing you suggestions. I just want more of a sample. And your correct. Those short non loaded spikes might not even hurt anything.

I just dnt like asus and linus tech tips and other respected oc guides telling ppl it never boosts voltage outside stress tests when it fact it does.


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> did you get a chance to watch hwinfo while it boots? Are you willing to do that? For science
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im not derailing you suggestions. I just want more of a sample. And your correct. Those short non loaded spikes might not even hurt anything.
> 
> I just dnt like asus and linus tech tips and other respected oc guides telling ppl it never boosts voltage outside stress tests when it fact it does.


I will give it a try. I was ridiculed when I first suggested that LLC only effected input voltage and not core voltage. So I am not against making new findings about Haswell. On the other hand I still do adhere to the saying "if it isn't broken, then don't fix it", and my OCs have been ultra reliable ever since I switched them from Manual (for stressing) to Adaptive. I also truly believe that the user I was helping has a RAM issue, and lowering the speed and voltage will ultimately help him to stabilize his OC. So when I get a chance I'll post what it reads upon startup.

I didn't want to offend you in particular, it's just every time I post here I get someone saying my OC and voltage are bogus, that I don't stress enough, or I argue conventional wisdom with other users. I'm only taking a little time to try to help others, if I can. And maybe learn something new seeing I haven't posted in this thread for a while...


----------



## blackhole2013

Wow I got my 4670k stable with this crazy low voltage and 1:1 ratio cause uncore is at 4.5 ghz also ...


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> I will give it a try. I was ridiculed when I first suggested that LLC only effected input voltage and not core voltage. So I am not against making new findings about Haswell. On the other hand I still do adhere to the saying "if it isn't broken, then don't fix it", and my OCs have been ultra reliable ever since I switched them from Manual (for stressing) to Adaptive. I also truly believe that the user I was helping has a RAM issue, and lowering the speed and voltage will ultimately help him to stabilize his OC. So when I get a chance I'll post what it reads upon startup.
> 
> I didn't want to offend you in particular, it's just every time I post here I get someone saying my OC and voltage are bogus, that I don't stress enough, or I argue conventional wisdom with other users. I'm only taking a little time to try to help others, if I can. And maybe learn something new seeing I haven't posted in this thread for a while...


if your comfortable with voltages and your oc is stable, then of course you shouldnt change anything.

I just wanted you to post the results of the voltages spikes at boot up. So its verified on z97.

The worry is this: what if someone has a vcore of 1.410v? its a bit on the high side but shouldn't kill a cpu per say. Now adding in the .1v and its well over 1.5v just to boot.

Maybe the cpu dies at startup and the user thought all he /she had to do was avoid stressing to be safe.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> I will give it a try. I was ridiculed when I first suggested that LLC only effected input voltage and not core voltage. So I am not against making new findings about Haswell. On the other hand I still do adhere to the saying "if it isn't broken, then don't fix it", and my OCs have been ultra reliable ever since I switched them from Manual (for stressing) to Adaptive. I also truly believe that the user I was helping has a RAM issue, and lowering the speed and voltage will ultimately help him to stabilize his OC. So when I get a chance I'll post what it reads upon startup.
> 
> I didn't want to offend you in particular, it's just every time I post here I get someone saying my OC and voltage are bogus, that I don't stress enough, or I argue conventional wisdom with other users. I'm only taking a little time to try to help others, if I can. And maybe learn something new seeing I haven't posted in this thread for a while...


if you're comfortable with voltages and your oc oc is stable, then of course you shouldnt change anything.

I just wanted you to post the results of the voltages spikes at boot up. So its verified on z97.

darkwizzie,
if you do not mind lowering your oc profile for a single boot up. I would like to know if msi mobo does the same thing with adaptive set.

I just dnt want you to boot with more than 1.3v set.


----------



## BoredErica

I'm very busy on weekends, so I might not be able to get back to you soon.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I'm very busy on weekends, so I might not be able to get back to you soon.


ok. There is no deadline. Whenever it works for you.

Anyone else that can do one boot up with hwinfo in startup folder and adaptive set I would appreciate it.


----------



## Rankre

I am a little confused. Was OCing and checking my 4690k to test/probe it and found it to be stable running x264 at x45 with vcore 1.232 but on my hwmonitor it says that my CPU VCORE is 0.912V while my VID is 1.231V. I am confused, since CPU-Z lists Core Voltage as 1.231V....


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rankre*
> 
> I am a little confused. Was OCing and checking my 4690k to test/probe it and found it to be stable running x264 at x45 with vcore 1.232 but on my hwmonitor it says that my CPU VCORE is 0.912V while my VID is 1.231V. I am confused, since CPU-Z lists Core Voltage as 1.231V....


Was it under full load? Also I wouldn't trust HWmonitor over HWinfo. That thing was found to e.g. guess the "package power" value, and not directly read it, and it did it in a very bogus manner at that.

On HWInfo at least, a sensor might read the Vcore value and it should do it reliably like using a common multimeter.


----------



## Rankre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Was it under full load? Also I wouldn't trust HWmonitor over HWinfo. That thing was found to e.g. guess the "package power" value, and not directly read it, and it did it in a very bogus manner at that.
> 
> On HWInfo at least, a sensor might read the Vcore value and it should do it reliably like using a common multimeter.


So I downloaded hwinfo64 and it didn't show a vcore anywhere so I did some digging on the internet and apparently asrock mobos don't display vcore? Maybe someone else here who has an asrock can chime in but seems like the asrock z97 doesn't have a sensor for it. If that is the case then I would't trust hwmonitor's readings I guess. But yea it was under full load while running x264.


----------



## error-id10t

How did you make it start for boot? I went to settings and enabled that, sure it starts during boot now but way into Windows (few seconds into it), for me it doesn't show any difference between manual or adaptive.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> How did you make it start for boot? I went to settings and enabled that, sure it starts during boot now but way into Windows (few seconds into it), for me it doesn't show any difference between manual or adaptive.


what mobo?


----------



## error-id10t

siggy sig.. z87-Pro


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> siggy sig.. z87-Pro


yea mobile dont show sigs. It should but w/e.

Ok do you have adaptive with offset? I had it set with like +.050 offset. On 1.240v.

I can reproduce it on both z87 plus and z87 a. Its going to be strange if the pro does not.


----------



## error-id10t

So when I use Adaptive, I change to that. It then gives those 2 rows which can be populated. I leave the first one on Auto and the second one is where I define voltage. That then becomes the real voltage as shown on the third greyed out section.

But this is why I asked when does your program load. For me it's way into Windows boot, not at the start. There are only 2 programs left after that which are RST and BIS so Windows itself has done most it needs to. My thinking was that it's Windows functions but of course for me that's all done by the time it loads...


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> So when I use Adaptive, I change to that. It then gives those 2 rows which can be populated. I leave the first one on Auto and the second one is where I define voltage. That then becomes the real voltage as shown on the third greyed out section.
> 
> But this is why I asked when does your program load. For me it's way into Windows boot, not at the start. There are only 2 programs left after that which are RST and BIS so Windows itself has done most it needs to. My thinking was that it's Windows functions but of course for me that's all done by the time it loads...


I do not have anything set to auto that may be the difference. I have it set to 1.240v and the offset to + .050. Auto may correct what am experiencing.

in windows it really doesnt matter. You can even just open it up manually right when windows boots.


----------



## error-id10t

So then you see 1.31v right (VID 1.29v)? That's what I see when I do what you have and I'd expect that as we've now added 0.05v to the vcore...


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> So then you see 1.31v right (VID 1.29v)? That's what I see when I do what you have and I'd expect that as we've now added 0.05v to the vcore...


yes but when its booting its hitting 1.392v in my video.


----------



## turbobooster

I have a small question then, about my settings.
I read a lot about ringbus and stuff like that.
All I did was this.

ratio 45
llc level 6
power phase control optimized.
cpu current capability 120%
internal pll overvoltage enabled
vcore bios 1.170v
cpu input voltage 1.8v
cpu spread disabled
Eist and c-states enabled, Disabled during stress testing.

memory is at xmp profile 2133mhz
and the ram vcore is manual at 1.5, also the timings are manual set.

are these settings oke then???


----------



## Gregory14

you should turbo on, turn off Eist, turn on only c3 state. that should keep multi stable and cause Vdroop when unneeded.


----------



## turbobooster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregory14*
> 
> you should turbo on, turn off Eist, turn on only c3 state. that should keep multi stable and cause Vdroop when unneeded.


Oke turbo is on, if I disable turbo, then the ratio is set back to auto, if I set the ratio then to 45 turbo goes to enabled again but mp is stable and is there a point to the vdroop? because I am already that low.
the rest I will try.

Tried the c-states and eist. vcore is still the same


----------



## Gregory14

yes you want turbo on. Is your vid 1.17v? or does it move at all? usually there is a range.


----------



## turbobooster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregory14*
> 
> yes you want turbo on. Is your vid 1.17v? or does it move at all? usually there is a range.


turbo is on.
my cpu voltage is set to 1.170v and it stays on that voltage.
but that's oke.
Just want to now if the settings are oke because I diddent do anything with ringbus and stuff like that.


----------



## Gregory14

how are the temps?


----------



## turbobooster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregory14*
> 
> how are the temps?


During stress test, it hits 83 degrees, during playing it is around 60 degrees Celsius on the cores.

I have to tell that I have a 4670k that clocks oke, downside is, its a hot little bugger.

image is taking after playing ghost.


----------



## Gregory14

indeed it looks good, but it only shows your VID not current vCore. Mabey upgrading to the latest version will fix it. 4.40 is out. Sometimes it causes crashes. But if your satisfied with it great. i'd try and push it a bit more to see what its limits are.


----------



## turbobooster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregory14*
> 
> indeed it looks good, but it only shows your VID not current vCore. Mabey upgrading to the latest version will fix it. 4.40 is out. Sometimes it causes crashes. But if your satisfied with it great. i'd try and push it a bit more to see what its limits are.


the vid is the vcore set in bios.
I already tried to to push it a bit more, the issue is the heat when stress testing then, 4.8ghz is no problem, it needs 1.285v for that.


----------



## blackhole2013

is 1.3 volts on the uncore 24/7 safe ...


----------



## Gregory14

are you running it over 5Ghz?? lol, you dont need that much i bet. 1.3v Ring for over 5Ghz multi


----------



## blackhole2013

I am at 1:1 ratio 4.6/4.6 core 1.2v and uncore needs 1.3v ..


----------



## turbobooster

see the temps If i set it to 4.6ghz



and that with 1.210v


----------



## Gregory14

ah, I'm using 4.5Ghz and 4.1Ghz UCore. vCore is 1.264v max and UCore is set to 1.198v, probably higher than that cuz its static.


----------



## blackhole2013

For some reason at 1:1 ratio my chip seems to fly ... I like it .. plus If i want to go to 4.7 i need 1.32 in the core so this chips sweet spot is 4.6 at 1.2v


----------



## turbobooster

just a question, why set the cpu cache higher, I run it at auto, is that any good???


----------



## blackhole2013

you can but even if I run my cache at 3.8 my chip still craps out at 4.7 so I say why not . It makes it faster at 4.6/4.6 ..and I can run all my case fans on my thor at low and also my h80 fans .. and I only hit 60c on x264


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turbobooster*
> 
> see the temps If i set it to 4.6ghz
> and that with 1.210v


Hey man, looks like you got a pretty decent chip there. I run mine at 4.6 GHz @ 1.225V and 4.7 GHz @ 1.276. I also have the mATX Gryphon z87 board, the smaller version of your Sabertooth board. Do you have the core voltage set to manual or adaptive? That is weird that the voltage doesn't drop down when the usage drops. Temps look about right, but how are they when idling at desktop? I have an H100i and my cores average about 31C idling in the summer. Be careful with that CPU, cause if you break it you won't get another OCer like that...


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turbobooster*
> 
> just a question, why set the cpu cache higher, I run it at auto, is that any good???


It helps slightly with benchmarks (3D Mark, Valley, Heaven, ect). I use 4.7 GHz to bench and I set cache ratio to 43 with 1.215V and it helps to get slightly higher scores. Generally you can set it around 500-600 GHz slower than your OC without risking too much stability. Besides benchmarks you won't notice any difference in games or general performance and you risk making your OC more unstable, especially with high speed RAM. Higher cache will also stress the system harder in stress tests (prime95, OCCT, etc).


----------



## turbobooster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> Hey man, looks like you got a pretty decent chip there. I run mine at 4.6 GHz @ 1.225V and 4.7 GHz @ 1.276. I also have the mATX Gryphon z87 board, the smaller version of your Sabertooth board. Do you have the core voltage set to manual or adaptive? That is weird that the voltage doesn't drop down when the usage drops. Temps look about right, but how are they when idling at desktop? I have an H100i and my cores average about 31C idling in the summer. Be careful with that CPU, cause if you break it you won't get another OCer like that...


thanks man, I just changed the vcore to adaptive, but normally I had it on fixed mode.
right now the ambient temp is around 27/30 degrees Celsius and I,m idling around 33/34 degrees, but fans run very slow then.
Yes its a good clocker, boots with no problem at 4.9ghz with a vcore of 1.3v, benchmark I will do in the winter, then also trying to get any higher.
benchmarks now I do at 4.8ghz with 1.285v
And the mane thing i do is gaming and using WinRAR, so I don't see any reason to go at 4.6/4.7 it wont give me much more performence


----------



## BangBangPlay

*Just don't run any stress tests using Adaptive.* You can benchmark and play games, but no IBT, Prime95, OCCT, etc. Switch it back to manual for that. Adaptive will raise your voltage 0.100V higher than what you set in stress tests and possibly overwhelm your cooling. After you have tweaked everything how you like it (nice and stable) then switch it to adaptive for 24/7 use.


----------



## turbobooster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> *Just don't run any stress tests using Adaptive.* You can benchmark and play games, but no IBT, Prime95, OCCT, etc. Switch it back to manual for that. Adaptive will raise your voltage 0.100V higher than what you set in stress tests and possibly overwhelm your cooling. After you have tweaked everything how you like it (nice and stable) then switch it to adaptive for 24/7 use.


yes I now, that's why I just did that today.
but do you have it rather at 4.7ghz ore at 4.5ghz, because mine gets hot, it hits during gaming sometimes 70/73 on the cores at 4.7ghz that is


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackhole2013*
> 
> I am at 1:1 ratio 4.6/4.6 core 1.2v and uncore needs 1.3v ..


If you're setting those in bios.. It's like 1.22vcore and 1.33 uncore.

That's a pretty weird OC, because you could just add 100-200mhz to core and take 0.15v from uncore and get more performance and more safety in terms of settings and dangerous voltages


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turbobooster*
> 
> see the temps If i set it to 4.6ghz
> 
> 
> 
> and that with 1.210v


It'd get way hotter if you ran the right version of linpack in IBT (~210gflops @4ghz)

avx synthetics get hot with Haswell, not really news


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> did you get a chance to watch hwinfo while it boots? Are you willing to do that? For science
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im not derailing you suggestions. I just want more of a sample. And your correct. Those short non loaded spikes might not even hurt anything.
> 
> I just dnt like asus and linus tech tips and other respected oc guides telling ppl it never boosts voltage outside stress tests when it fact it does.


I finally watched your video and I noticed you are using an offset (0.236V +1.045V) with adaptive to get a total voltage of 1.281V. I use and recommend just entering the desired VID under "Additional Turbo Mode CPU Core Voltage" box (or 1.281V) and forget the offset and see how it boots. When I first started OC Haswell I played around with offsets and got undesirable results and experienced instability.


*Larger View*

I just had HWinfo set to start while it boots and I got 1.223V, which is exactly what I set in BIOS. I also have been running benchmarks all morning for my new watercooled 770s and haven't noticed any spikes in voltage. Adaptive is totally safe as long as you don't run synthetic stress tests with it. Now, for science, try entering 1.281V in *"Additional Turbo Mode CPU Core Voltage"*, without an offest, and let me know if it still spikes during boot...


----------



## turbobooster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> It'd get way hotter if you ran the right version of linpack in IBT (~210gflops @4ghz)
> 
> avx synthetics get hot with Haswell, not really news


And what is the right version then, because I have the latest


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> The only thing is, in your advise you're missing the obvious which is that in Manual and C states it works exactly the same way and you'll never experience peaks. There is no known reason to use Adaptive at all.
> 
> Sure, if you truly hate C states then you can disable them (ie: you believe they cause latency etc), then use Adaptive only which gives you that ~0.7v.


I just switched back to Manual Override and it does not lower the voltage with C States. It remains static @ 1.223V and raises my idle temp by a few degrees at least. So adaptive is really the only way to get the voltage to fluctuate with C states, at least in my case it is. It is true that I don't know how every motherboard behaves, and they all have different settings etc. But I am just making suggestions based off what has worked for me. Here is the pic, *notice the max and minimum voltages*. it was taken 5 mins after boot.


*Larger View*

I am not looking for an argument, I just want to show you where I am coming from and why I suggested what I did. That is all...


----------



## soulxreaper

Can someone tell me if I just have one of the worst ones? at 1.2v it goes up to 4.2ghz, for 4.3ghz I need 1.25, for 4.4 I need 1.29 and I'm not even sure if it's stable yet, and I stopped trying to go to 4.5 when it doesn't even boot at 1.3v ):


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulxreaper*
> 
> Can someone tell me if I just have one of the worst ones? at 1.2v it goes up to 4.2ghz, for 4.3ghz I need 1.25, for 4.4 I need 1.29 and I'm not even sure if it's stable yet, and I stopped trying to go to 4.5 when it doesn't even boot at 1.3v ):


Slightly below average perhaps. Bad ones need 1.3V @4.2GHz. Worst ones don't go above 4.1. Average would be 4.5GHz @1.3V IMO.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> I finally watched your video and I noticed you are using an offset (0.236V +1.045V) with adaptive to get a total voltage of 1.281V. I use and recommend just entering the desired VID under "Additional Turbo Mode CPU Core Voltage" box (or 1.281V) and forget the offset and see how it boots. When I first started OC Haswell I played around with offsets and got undesirable results and experienced instability.
> 
> 
> *Larger View*
> 
> I just had HWinfo set to start while it boots and I got 1.223V, which is exactly what I set in BIOS. I also have been running benchmarks all morning for my new watercooled 770s and haven't noticed any spikes in voltage. Adaptive is totally safe as long as you don't run synthetic stress tests with it. Now, for science, try entering 1.281V in *"Additional Turbo Mode CPU Core Voltage"*, without an offest, and let me know if it still spikes during boot...


no spike. it hits 1.290v at boot. up. Now if I set .001 offset it will boost to 1.392v. So no matter what the offset is set to it does that. I have not tried negative offset yet. So anyways.

It is still a finding that I never heard mentioned and if it is limited to offset then the guides that suggest adaptive voltage should also inform ppl to set offset to 0. Seems pretty important.

Did you try it on your board with an offset?


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> I just switched back to Manual Override and it does not lower the voltage with C States. It remains static @ 1.223V and raises my idle temp by a few degrees at least. So adaptive is really the only way to get the voltage to fluctuate with C states, at least in my case it is. It is true that I don't know how every motherboard behaves, and they all have different settings etc. But I am just making suggestions based off what has worked for me. Here is the pic, *notice the max and minimum voltages*. it was taken 5 mins after boot.
> 
> 
> *Larger View*
> 
> I am not looking for an argument, I just want to show you where I am coming from and why I suggested what I did. That is all...


Look for the vcore values, I can only see VID there. Also, nobody is arguing here so feel free to post what you want, trying or using Adaptive is just fine if that's what you want.


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Look for the vcore values, I can only see VID there. Also, nobody is arguing here so feel free to post what you want, trying or using Adaptive is just fine if that's what you want.


For my board VID is Vcore in HWinfo64. It doesn't change in CPUz or HWMonitor either, it is static. Also note that the clocks don't go down either. That is why I use adaptive, and that is why I suggested it to another user. Some MBs are different and have different OCing settings. You can see these differences in screenshots of HWinfo and HWMonitor.


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> no spike.
> 
> Did you try it on your board with an offset?


Wow, that is weird. I tried an offset a while back when I was figuring out my chips limits. But I'll give it a go to see if it has a similar effect. So you can see why I suggested what I did. Although your point is valid, that adaptive should be used with caution. Also, does your voltage fluctuate with manual? Mine doesn't for some reason and the clock speed stays at 4.6. That is also why I have always favored Adaptive.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> Wow, that is weird. I tried an offset a while back when I was figuring out my chips limits. But I'll give it a go to see if it has a similar effect. So you can see why I suggested what I did. Although your point is valid, that adaptive should be used with caution. Also, does your voltage fluctuate with manual? Mine doesn't for some reason and the clock speed stays at 4.6. That is also why I have always favored Adaptive.


manual with eist and cstates will drop vcore on my boards. The vid does not drop with cstates. U have to see vcore in hwinfo to see cstates working.

If u are looking at vid then it will not change unless adaptive is set.


----------



## Gregory14

if you have all eist turbo and c states on you get Vdroop and the multi will lower, no? how do you compensate for it not lowering?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregory14*
> 
> if you have all eist turbo and c states on you get Vdroop and the multi will lower, no? how do you compensate for it not lowering?


my voltage and multi will drop as long as balanced is selected in windows power options.

If I select performance profile then voltage will drop if there is no load and it holds max turbo multi.

I m not sure what your asking. Maybe I covered it.


----------



## turbobooster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> I just switched back to Manual Override and it does not lower the voltage with C States. It remains static @ 1.223V and raises my idle temp by a few degrees at least. So adaptive is really the only way to get the voltage to fluctuate with C states, at least in my case it is. It is true that I don't know how every motherboard behaves, and they all have different settings etc. But I am just making suggestions based off what has worked for me. Here is the pic, *notice the max and minimum voltages*. it was taken 5 mins after boot.
> 
> 
> *Larger View*
> 
> I am not looking for an argument, I just want to show you where I am coming from and why I suggested what I did. That is all...


same here, only way to drop vcore is to use adaptive with c-states on.


----------



## blaze2210

I'm using an MSI Z87-GD65 Gaming Edition mobo, and with my voltages set on manual ("Override" on this board) and C-states on, my voltages drop at idle. Windows power settings are on High Performance.


----------



## Gregory14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> my voltage and multi will drop as long as balanced is selected in windows power options.
> 
> If I select performance profile then voltage will drop if there is no load and it holds max turbo multi.
> 
> I m not sure what your asking. Maybe I covered it.


Yes, so it is windows power settings that do have an effect. I just keep it on 100%.


----------



## turbobooster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregory14*
> 
> Yes, so it is windows power settings that do have an effect. I just keep it on 100%.


Yes it is, but I am no running at 4.6ghz with 1.210v but after stress testing I set it to adaptive.
If I like it I leave it at that, if not I go back to fixed vcore.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> For my board VID is Vcore in HWinfo64. It doesn't change in CPUz or HWMonitor either, it is static. Also note that the clocks don't go down either. That is why I use adaptive, and that is why I suggested it to another user. Some MBs are different and have different OCing settings. You can see these differences in screenshots of HWinfo and HWMonitor.


There's something odd happening, I haven't mentioned this because I can't figure it out myself at the moment but for some reason I can only see vcore2 in HWInfo64 myself nowadays. Nothing I do changes that. You've got an ASUS board so unless you've ran into this weirdness as I have but lost them all then you'd have the only ASUS board which doesn't show vcore.

But I think we're deviating from the original point. You mentioned you saw an increase in temps so that tells you enough, keep it at Adaptive, maybe our cooling is different as I don't see it.


----------



## BoredErica

Hi gaise.

I'm back.

Didjamissme?


----------



## turbobooster

So a small update, after reading a bit on this site, and in this tread, I tested my cpu again, but this time at 4.6ghz.
I tested with itb, and with Aida, and it is stable at this speed with a vcore of 1.210v set in bios.
But also after some reading an watching video,s I whent AFTER the stress test with setting it on adaptive.
So pretty happy with the result at the moment.

Thank you all guys.


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> There's something odd happening, I haven't mentioned this because I can't figure it out myself at the moment but for some reason I can only see vcore2 in HWInfo64 myself nowadays. Nothing I do changes that. You've got an ASUS board so unless you've ran into this weirdness as I have but lost them all then you'd have the only ASUS board which doesn't show vcore.
> 
> But I think we're deviating from the original point. You mentioned you saw an increase in temps so that tells you enough, keep it at Adaptive, maybe our cooling is different as I don't see it.


Maybe they are right about Windows power settings, I didn't even thing to check that. I have a custom profile so that could limit the CPU while in manual override. The temps weren't that much higher, maybe a few degrees. I only played around with it for 10 mins of so, I didn't have a lot of time yesterday. I'll test that later today though and see if it does fluctuate by changing the power options. Like I said before, I remember some people reporting that manual did in fact fluctuate voltage and C states for them, so it not like I don't believe its true. Only that it hadn't worked for me, so I stuck to manual for stressing and adaptive for everything else.


----------



## pun3D

Thank you guys for your help. I was able to get to 4.5 on 1.3 vcore and seem stable. I was able to pass x264 everytime. Thanks once again.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turbobooster*
> 
> And what is the right version then, because I have the latest


Gotta get ~linx 0.65.0 or update the linpack binaries yourself


----------



## Rankre

Hmm after I got a stable overclock, I was looking through hwinfo64 and noticed this oddity, anyone know what/why it might be displaying this? Seems like Nuvuton NCT6791D (I assume this is the sensor on the mobo?) is showing my cpu temp to be 76 degrees C at idle, all the while my actual CPU temp readings are in the mid 30s. I don't think this is correct but ??


----------



## turbobooster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Gotta get ~linx 0.65.0 or update the linpack binaries yourself


Can't find it


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

Try 0.6.5


----------



## turbobooster

Oke I found, not going to use that one also, for stress testing, temps are unrealistic same as the new version of prime95.

But I don't care not using that 1, I can run all benchmark and all other stress test, for as long as I want, and its stable, at 4.6ghz 1.2v, so don't need to stress any more.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> Adaptive will raise your voltage 0.100V higher than what you set in stress tests and possibly overwhelm your cooling. After you have tweaked everything how you like it (nice and stable) then switch it to adaptive for 24/7 use.


Adaptive won't raise your voltage when stress testing. It will use the same voltage for that frequency no matter the load on the CPU. If not, then how do you set it up that it uses lower voltage on low CPU load at equal frequency?
Or you guys forget to set offset and keep it auto, then surprised it raises voltages randomly with different loads at equal frequency?


----------



## fateswarm

Voltage can deviate on same frequency (even on manual) based on instructions. e.g. try prime smallffts vs blend.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Voltage can deviate on same frequency (even on manual) based on instructions. e.g. try prime smallffts vs blend.


Was the same for me, I will try more next week when trying to get 4.6GHz stable again. For me it was rock solid, offset set to 0.001V and it always stays at the voltage I set +0.001V be it manual or adaptive. Looking at it in CPU-Z or HWmonitor or ASRock tuning app or a graph in AIDA64.
Only thing that goes a little up or down is VRIN depending on the LLC, but the rest stable in a range of +-0.002V at max. All power saving enabled, windows set to 100% otherwise speedstep? kicks in and lowers the frequency when there is lower load.

Maybe it moves, I can't measure it with a voltmeter, but reported in any monitoring program it shows stable with minimal if any deviation.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Adaptive won't raise your voltage when stress testing. It will use the same voltage for that frequency no matter the load on the CPU. If not, then how do you set it up that it uses lower voltage on low CPU load at equal frequency?
> Or you guys forget to set offset and keep it auto, then surprised it raises voltages randomly with different loads at equal frequency?


We've had videos posted showing adaptive raising volts whenever it feels like it, etc at system boot. Adaptive raising voltages during certain loads was a very well known problem, but raising volts whenever it feels like it is a far bigger issue.

Haswell uses lower voltages automatically on manual anyway, with or without frequency drop. Everything from sleep states (reading ~0.1 vcore) to more active ~0.7, when i have my OC set that reads 1.272 @ full load, it's often hanging around 1.0 on the sensor (bouncing around) while i'm using a ton of CPU for live interpolating video and cpu-z says it's @4.5ghz.

You just need Manual, c-states, EIST and balanced power plan set. Adaptive doesn't gain anything over those from what i've seen, and it certain has its downsides, even for regular use. This depends on the mobo a little, but i'm pretty sure this applies to most or almost all boards.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> We've had videos posted showing adaptive raising volts whenever it feels like it, etc at system boot. Adaptive raising voltages during certain loads was a very well known problem, but raising volts whenever it feels like it is a far bigger issue.
> 
> Haswell uses lower voltages automatically on manual anyway, with or without frequency drop. Everything from sleep states (reading ~0.1 vcore) to more active ~0.7, when i have my OC set that reads 1.272 @ full load, it's often hanging around 1.0 on the sensor (bouncing around) while i'm using a ton of CPU for live interpolating video and cpu-z says it's @4.5ghz.
> 
> You just need Manual, c-states, EIST and balanced power plan set. Adaptive doesn't gain anything over those from what i've seen, and it certain has its downsides, even for regular use. This depends on the mobo a little, but i'm pretty sure this applies to most or almost all boards.


I did find out after I made the video that if I just set 1.281v with no offset it does *not* do the voltage increase at boot. If I set any offset positive or negative it does the increase. I tried .001 and -.001 with same results.

From what I can tell as long as there is zero offset it works as intended.

I just do not see the benefit of using it vs manual with cstates.


----------



## turbobooster

By the way if I would change my adaptive voltage to manual, and let it all of the time at 1.2v would that herd on haswell????


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turbobooster*
> 
> By the way if I would change my adaptive voltage to manual, and let it all of the time at 1.2v would that herd on haswell????


set manual vcore and ensure eist is turned on. Then turn all cstates to on and c7. Then set balanced in the windows power plan. Voltage will drop at idle.


----------



## lilchronic

this adaptive voltage stuff all over again. smh


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turbobooster*
> 
> By the way if I would change my adaptive voltage to manual, and let it all of the time at 1.2v would that herd on haswell????


Manual won't use more than ~0.1vcore on sensor/dmm unless it's at load. Then with 1.3vcore set in bios it'd use ~0.7 - 1.32vcore depending on the load.

Adaptive doesn't do idles or low loads any better than Manual AFAIK. It's a pretty common misconception that it somehow helps, or more particularly that Manual doesn't do all of that stuff anyway with the IVR.


----------



## turbobooster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Manual won't use more than ~0.1vcore on sensor/dmm unless it's at load. Then with 1.3vcore set in bios it'd use ~0.7 - 1.32vcore depending on the load.
> 
> Adaptive doesn't do idles or low loads any better than Manual AFAIK. It's a pretty common misconception that it somehow helps, or more particularly that Manual doesn't do all of that stuff anyway with the IVR.


No voltage wont drop, all that is on enabled, cpu freq, is dropping then, not voltage.

But is 24/7 1.2v oke for haswell.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turbobooster*
> 
> No voltage wont drop, all that is on enabled, cpu freq, is dropping then, not voltage.
> 
> But is 24/7 1.2v oke for haswell.


yes voltage will drop . you need a digital multimeter to check what your actual voltage is. hwinfo64 is good but it's not as accurate as a DMM .


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> set manual vcore and ensure eist is turned on. Then turn all cstates to on and c7. Then set balanced in the windows power plan. Voltage will drop at idle.


You still want me to do the test? I can do it now if you want.









Those weekends man, they're killers.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turbobooster*
> 
> No voltage wont drop, all that is on enabled, cpu freq, is dropping then, not voltage.
> 
> But is 24/7 1.2v oke for haswell.


No, you're wrong.

Wrong setting, wrong sensor or wrong person


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Adaptive won't raise your voltage when stress testing. It will use the same voltage for that frequency no matter the load on the CPU. If not, then how do you set it up that it uses lower voltage on low CPU load at equal frequency?
> Or you guys forget to set offset and keep it auto, then surprised it raises voltages randomly with different loads at equal frequency?


This is hilarious, first I get one user telling me that it is dangerous to tell people to use adaptive and now this? Yes, Adaptive voltage will use at least 0.100V extra (than what you set as your maximum turbo voltage) when running programs with avx instruction sets, aka stress tests. I'm not gonna even bother to take my time to prove this one.... I forgot why I spent so much time away from this thread. Nothing against you Darkwizzie of course...


----------



## koekwau5

Dang am I glad my Maximus VI Extreme ain't equipped with that adaptive crap.
Reading it's raising voltage whenever it likes sounds creepy with Haswell. Especially for non-delid cpu's.
Ouch hot sillicon.


----------



## BoredErica

I thought we've been past this after the first month of this thread's inception. Adaptive + Prime = A Bad Time.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> You still want me to do the test? I can do it now if you want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those weekends man, they're killers.


completely up to you. I had several ppl come up with the same results. If adaptive is used with offset of any type it makes the voltage boost at boot up and other times. It was the same on asrock, asus and a gigabyte board.

So adaptive needs to be *only* used with offset at zero.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> completely up to you. I had several ppl come up with the same results. If adaptive is used with offset of any type it makes the voltage boost at boot up and other times. It was the same on asrock, asus and a gigabyte board.
> 
> So adaptive needs to be *only* used with offset at zero.


Ok, I'll take a look at it. I personally don't use offset (I don't even see the point of offset).


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Ok, I'll take a look at it. I personally don't use offset (I don't even see the point of offset).


There is none. As far as i can tell its broke.


----------



## mandrix

I use offset on my Z77/3770K, but for Z87-Z97 I see no need (at least with Gigabyte boards).


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> I use offset on my Z77/3770K, but for Z87-Z97 I see no need (at least with Gigabyte boards).


yeah offset works fine on ivy bridge


----------



## blackhole2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> If you're setting those in bios.. It's like 1.22vcore and 1.33 uncore.
> 
> That's a pretty weird OC, because you could just add 100-200mhz to core and take 0.15v from uncore and get more performance and more safety in terms of settings and dangerous voltages


so what do you think the max voltage I should set the uncore to ..


----------



## OutlawII

Hey guys been outta the loop for awhile,will a 4790k DC work in my Asus hero VI ? And if so what will i gain if anything ? My current 4770k is at 4.5


----------



## turbobooster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> This is hilarious, first I get one user telling me that it is dangerous to tell people to use adaptive and now this? Yes, Adaptive voltage will use at least 0.100V extra (than what you set as your maximum turbo voltage) when running programs with avx instruction sets, aka stress tests. I'm not gonna even bother to take my time to prove this one.... I forgot why I spent so much time away from this thread. Nothing against you Darkwizzie of course...


+1

it will use more voltage.


----------



## turbobooster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> yes voltage will drop . you need a digital multimeter to check what your actual voltage is. hwinfo64 is good but it's not as accurate as a DMM .


setting all the stuff on enabled like c-states, even the c7, and setting eist to enabled, and power plan in windows , wont drop the vcore, I don't use a multie meter, but cpu-z is still showing the same vcore.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turbobooster*
> 
> setting all the stuff on enabled like c-states, even the c7, and setting eist to enabled, and power plan in windows , wont drop the vcore, I don't use a multie meter, but cpu-z is still showing the same vcore.


cpu-z wont show the voltage drop you need to use hwinfo64.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> cpu-z wont show the voltage drop you need to use hwinfo64.


this

Cpuz only shows vid.


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutlawII*
> 
> Hey guys been outta the loop for awhile,will a 4790k DC work in my Asus hero VI ? And if so what will i gain if anything ? My current 4770k is at 4.5


it will work. you need to update to the latest firmware. i would do it with the 4770k installed. then you just pop it out and pop the new CPU in and you are good to go.

the 4790k might overclock better than the 4770k. most seem to hit 4.6GHz without issues, but there are some that don't go past 4.5. only 4.4 is a guarantee i guess. some hit 4.9GHz with just 1.3V but you have to be really lucky.

4790k seems they run a little cooler, but i didn't really see anything special with mine regarding temps. but my 4770k only went up to 4.3 and my 4790k only goes up to 4.6 - both with reasonable volts.

on top of that, you get VT-d, which you might or might not care about. it only matters for virtualization stuff.


----------



## OutlawII

Thanks Anusha !


----------



## ebhsimon

I can pass intel burn test on very high 4.5Ghz @ 1.325 vcore, but I need to put it up to 1.350 vcore to get it fully stable in BF3. I would have thought intel burn test would be a bigger stability test than bf3...


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebhsimon*
> 
> I can pass intel burn test on very high 4.5Ghz @ 1.325 vcore, but I need to put it up to 1.350 vcore to get it fully stable in BF3. I would have thought intel burn test would be a bigger stability test than bf3...


Well the linpack libraries haven't been updated for IBT in a long time. Try linx with linpack 11.1.3 from here:
http://forums.tweaktown.com/gigabyte/30530-latest-overclocking-programs-system-info-benchmarking-stability-tools.html


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Well the linpack libraries haven't been updated for IBT in a long time. Try linx with linpack 11.1.3 from here:
> http://forums.tweaktown.com/gigabyte/30530-latest-overclocking-programs-system-info-benchmarking-stability-tools.html


is there a way to update the ibt linpack libraries manually?

If someone knows how or can do it please share a link.


----------



## prescotter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> this
> 
> Cpuz only shows vid.


Yes i am experiencing same thing, with Manual voltage CPU-Z voltage stays static to whats its set but HWMonitor on Vcore voltage does report voltage drops on idle, and rises on load.

But when you set Offset and or Adaptive it shows the VID, not the Effective Voltage (VID+Offset)


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> is there a way to update the ibt linpack libraries manually?
> 
> If someone knows how or can do it please share a link.


The libraries are available at the same link, but I have no idea how to update IBT. Maybe someone else does.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackhole2013*
> 
> so what do you think the max voltage I should set the uncore to ..


0.1 below core, keeping in mind it's often boosted by ~0.03 or ~0.04 while vcore gets ~0.02 boost.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> This is hilarious, first I get one user telling me that it is dangerous to tell people to use adaptive and now this? Yes, Adaptive voltage will use at least 0.100V extra (than what you set as your maximum turbo voltage) when running programs with avx instruction sets, aka stress tests. I'm not gonna even bother to take my time to prove this one.... I forgot why I spent so much time away from this thread. Nothing against you Darkwizzie of course...


I will check it as soon as I can, post you pics with how the adaptive behaves for me. How extra there is if any.
I think it depends on how you set it up or maybe even what MB you have. Although nowadays this should all be on the CPU with Haswell and DC no?
I set offset always to 0.001V, never auto. Maybe that's the trick.

It's up to you to decide what settings to use and then see how it behaves on your hardware.


----------



## KnownDragon

Adaptive is crazy but is just off a little bit. It adapts to the load. So do auto overclock to 4.6 look at voltage. Now look at you manual overclock voltage. Hmm which is better. Let them tweak adaptive first or has dark says don't stress test.


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> I will check it as soon as I can, post you pics with how the adaptive behaves for me. How extra there is if any.
> I think it depends on how you set it up or maybe even what MB you have. Although nowadays this should all be on the CPU with Haswell and DC no?
> I set offset always to 0.001V, never auto. Maybe that's the trick.
> 
> It's up to you to decide what settings to use and then see how it behaves on your hardware.


I played around with offsets and got undesirable results back when I was trying to fine tune my OC profiles. I tried to use a negative offset to counter the extra voltage and it only became more unstable during idle or low usage. From what I gather the best way to use adaptive is without an offset and only enter your desired maximum turbo voltage in BIOS. I have been running my OCs like this for a year and have never seen the voltage exceed what I enter in BIOS, but I don't stress anymore either. I do some video compression and benchmarking though, and it never goes over 1.225V (4.6 GHz).

There has been a lot of new evidence suggesting that Manual mode can behave exactly like Adaptive and it could very well be true if you select the appropriate settings in Windows Power Plans. I'd rather not change my custom profile and let Windows control the voltage along with the MB and the integrated voltage regulator. I know some people seem to think it is identical to Adaptive, but I just stick to what has worked. With all due respect to people who disagree, I'd rather not have to go through another few rounds of stress testing when I know damn well that what I am running now is rock solid and works exactly how I want it to. I just pop in here from time to time to try to help anyone that is having trouble getting stable. And I make suggestions based on my own experience, not what I read or watch on YouTube. Please excuse my sarcasm in that post, I just wasn't expecting that one...


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> I played around with offsets and got undesirable results back when I was trying to fine tune my OC profiles. I tried to use a negative offset to counter the extra voltage and it only became more unstable during idle or low usage. From what I gather the best way to use adaptive is without an offset and only enter your desired maximum turbo voltage in BIOS. I have been running my OCs like this for a year and have never seen the voltage exceed what I enter in BIOS, but I don't stress anymore either. I do some video compression and benchmarking though, and it never goes over 1.225V (4.6 GHz).
> 
> There has been a lot of new evidence suggesting that Manual mode can behave exactly like Adaptive and it could very well be true if you select the appropriate settings in Windows Power Plans. I'd rather not change my custom profile and let Windows control the voltage along with the MB and the integrated voltage regulator. I know some people seem to think it is identical to Adaptive, but I just stick to what has worked. With all due respect to people who disagree, I'd rather not have to go through another few rounds of stress testing when I know damn well that what I am running now is rock solid and works exactly how I want it to. I just pop in here from time to time to try to help anyone that is having trouble getting stable. And I make suggestions based on my own experience, not what I read or watch on YouTube. Please excuse my sarcasm in that post, I just wasn't expecting that one...


Out of curiosity: what Input voltage are you running with that 1.225v? Also, did you have to adjust any other voltages, besides the standard 3 (vcore, input, ring), in order to gain stability?


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Out of curiosity: what Input voltage are you running with that 1.225v? Also, did you have to adjust any other voltages, besides the standard 3 (vcore, input, ring), in order to gain stability?


Well with an input (VID) of 1.225V I get a Vcore of 1.232V when stressing. But when just doing everyday stuff and gaming it never goes over 1.225V. I run a cache (ring) ratio of min 35 max 42 and use adaptive voltage of 1.175V. This voltage does sometimes exceed my input of 1.175V, but not by much (1.185-1.195V). I haven't monitored it recently. I run my RAM at 1600 MHz XMP profile, so nothin fancy there. When I tell people to use adaptive for stability, the cache voltage is the real trick. Since it adapts to what you are doing it just lowers your margin of error. Cache ratio really only helps a bit with benchmarks, and it can make stress tests more stressful (like Linpack for example). The higher the cache ratio the faster the GFlops.

One caveat, there is no plug and play when it comes to stabilizing your OC, since every chip is different. Sure there are tips and tricks and others results to compare, but nothing can help you better than just stressing and adjusting appropriatly. The real trick is to just do core first and nothing else. That way there are less variables. Then once you know your chips general limits start changing cache ratio/voltage and RAM speed and timings. If you jump the gun early and don't stress enough initially, then the instability could be more difficult to pinpoint. So to answer your question keep them on stock until you just get your core voltage set, then raise cache (if you want to) ratio and voltage, and play with faster RAM. If it becomes unstable maybe bump up the core a bit. I remember it took a long time and countless hours of stressing for me to really adjust everything and still stay stable. What is your multi and core right now?


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> Well with an input (VID) of 1.225V I get a Vcore of 1.232V when stressing. But when just doing everyday stuff and gaming it never goes over 1.225V. I run a cache (ring) ratio of min 35 max 42 and use adaptive voltage of 1.175V. This voltage does sometimes exceed my input of 1.175V, but not by much (1.185-1.195V). I haven't monitored it recently. I run my RAM at 1600 MHz XMP profile, so nothin fancy there. When I tell people to use adaptive for stability, the cache voltage is the real trick. Since it adapts to what you are doing it just lowers your margin of error. Cache ratio really only helps a bit with benchmarks, and it can make stress tests more stressful (like Linpack for example). The higher the cache ratio the faster the GFlops.
> 
> One caveat, there is no plug and play when it comes to stabilizing your OC, since every chip is different. Sure there are tips and tricks and others results to compare, but nothing can help you better than just stressing and adjusting appropriatly. The real trick is to just do core first and nothing else. That way there are less variables. Then once you know your chips general limits start changing cache ratio/voltage and RAM speed and timings. If you jump the gun early and don't stress enough initially, then the instability could be more difficult to pinpoint. So to answer your question keep them on stock until you just get your core voltage set, then raise cache (if you want to) ratio and voltage, and play with faster RAM. If it becomes unstable maybe bump up the core a bit. I remember it took a long time and countless hours of stressing for me to really adjust everything and still stay stable. What is your multi and core right now?


Apologies, the terminology my mobo uses seems to be different than yours. I was referring to the Input/VRIN/VCCIN. I appreciate the advice, though I have already found the limits that my CPU can achieve. I've just been tweaking the voltages over the last 6+ months, and worked on my RAM and GPUs....









Currently, I'm running at 46x core @ ~1.335v, 40x cache/uncore @ ~ 1.18v with an Input/VRing of ~1.91v. The max stable OC I can get with this CPU seems to be 47x, can't get it _stable_ at 48 no matter what I do....


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Apologies, the terminology my mobo uses seems to be different than yours. I was referring to the Input/VRIN/VCCIN. I appreciate the advice, though I have already found the limits that my CPU can achieve. I've just been tweaking the voltages over the last 6+ months, and worked on my RAM and GPUs....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Currently, I'm running at 46x core @ ~1.335v, 40x cache/uncore @ ~ 1.18v with an Input/VRing of ~1.91v. The max stable OC I can get with this CPU seems to be 47x, can't get it stable at 48 no matter what I do....


You're alive!


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> You're alive!


Most of the time....hehehehe....I've been checking in on the thread, just haven't really been commenting....


----------



## dean_8486

Having issues with enabling C7 power states. My PSU is compatible with haswell and I have had a stable overclock for over 6 months. When I enable C7 or C7s in my Bios I get very bad stuttering on the desktop (mouse cursor jerks all over the place!), any input on this would be much appreciated.
Thanks

edit. updated my bios to 1.8 and it seems to have solved my problems. Do I need to enable C1E aswell as C7?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dean_8486*
> 
> Having issues with enabling C7 power states. My PSU is compatible with haswell and I have had a stable overclock for over 6 months. When I enable C7 or C7s in my Bios I get very bad stuttering on the desktop (mouse cursor jerks all over the place!), any input on this would be much appreciated.
> Thanks
> 
> edit. updated my bios to 1.8 and it seems to have solved my problems. Do I need to enable C1E aswell as C7?


I have all cstates set to ether "enabled" or "c7" depending on the choices.


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Apologies, the terminology my mobo uses seems to be different than yours. I was referring to the Input/VRIN/VCCIN. I appreciate the advice, though I have already found the limits that my CPU can achieve. I've just been tweaking the voltages over the last 6+ months, and worked on my RAM and GPUs....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Currently, I'm running at 46x core @ ~1.335v, 40x cache/uncore @ ~ 1.18v with an Input/VRing of ~1.91v. The max stable OC I can get with this CPU seems to be 47x, can't get it _stable_ at 48 no matter what I do....


I have (or had) the same problem trying to get 4.8 stable, it was too much voltage to stress properly. I am in the process of adding the CPU to my custom water loop (just the 2 770s so far), so maybe I'll give it another go. 4.8 needed at least 1.315V to post.

My VCCIN is pretty low, 1.792V. And that is with a LLC of level 2. If I remember correctly it is set to around 1.75V in the BIOS. Sorry for the misunderstanding, I should have looked at your profile before I responded, it was pretty late...


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> I have (or had) the same problem trying to get 4.8 stable, it was too much voltage to stress properly. I am in the process of adding the CPU to my custom water loop (just the 2 770s so far), so maybe I'll give it another go. 4.8 needed at least 1.315V to post.
> 
> My VCCIN is pretty low, 1.792V. And that is with a LLC of level 2. If I remember correctly it is set to around 1.75V in the BIOS. Sorry for the misunderstanding, I should have looked at your profile before I responded, it was pretty late...


Keep input 0.6v over vcore. You sometimes need more than +0.6.


----------



## vodafone19

Hey guys. Just wanted to post here to get some feedback on my recent overclock of my new 4790k. Upgraded from a q6600 at 1.5 volts 3.8ghz. it ran like this a very long time. still running and still pushing hard. Now I have a new asus z97-a board and being my first asus board the bios had a bunch of option that one can get lost in. With my experience so far with this chip only having it for 3 days it runs ice cold. At 4.9ghz I never see it pass 70 degrees. But I'm running a h110 and delidded with CLP.

I manage to get 4.9ghz at 1.4 volts (Probably can fine tune this from 1.375-1.400)
cpu cache ratio at 4.8 at 1.375 volts (Probably can fine tune this also from 1.350-1.375)
Memory is g skills trident running at 2400mhz (1.65 volts)
adaptive volts for both core and cache.
cpu input is at 2.0 volts (will tweak lower but for now at 2.0 volts)
temp at full load on aida64 is 70 or less.

5ghz boots and crash after 5 mins in aida64. So I know I can get 5.0ghz but right now its rock solid at 4.9ghz. I read 1.55 volts is the max this chip can take. I think this chip at 1.5 volts will do 5ghz. thats high but my q6600 65mm processor ran at 1.5 volts for years and year without adaptive volts. So i would worry if I ran 24/7 at 1.5 on haswell but with adaptive volts that wouldn't be THAT of a concern right?

Also cache ratio is right now min/max at 48. What if I do min 30 and max 48 so the ring bus wont always be hammered at 1.375 volt. would that be the best all around for power saving and longevity of the cpu? what disadvantage would that be or should I leave it always at 48?

One more thing is that my PSU is not haswell ready so when I go to sleep/suspend mode it don't work like it should. Is that normal? And should I disable C1 state or just leave it default. Right now its on default and the only issue is sleep. Which I rarely use.

Please tell me what I'm doing wrong and where I can improve on my system.

Thanks for you time.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vodafone19*
> 
> Hey guys. Just wanted to post here to get some feedback on my recent overclock of my new 4790k. Upgraded from a q6600 at 1.5 volts 3.8ghz. it ran like this a very long time. still running and still pushing hard. Now I have a new asus z97-a board and being my first asus board the bios had a bunch of option that one can get lost in. With my experience so far with this chip only having it for 3 days it runs ice cold. At 4.9ghz I never see it pass 70 degrees. But I'm running a h110 and delidded with CLP.
> 
> I manage to get 4.9ghz at 1.4 volts (Probably can fine tune this from 1.375-1.400)
> cpu cache ratio at 4.8 at 1.375 volts (Probably can fine tune this also from 1.350-1.375)
> Memory is g skills trident running at 2400mhz (1.65 volts)
> adaptive volts for both core and cache.
> cpu input is at 2.0 volts (will tweak lower but for now at 2.0 volts)
> temp at full load on aida64 is 70 or less.
> 
> 5ghz boots and crash after 5 mins in aida64. So I know I can get 5.0ghz but right now its rock solid at 4.9ghz. I read 1.55 volts is the max this chip can take. I think this chip at 1.5 volts will do 5ghz. thats high but my q6600 65mm processor ran at 1.5 volts for years and year without adaptive volts. So i would worry if I ran 24/7 at 1.5 on haswell but with adaptive volts that wouldn't be THAT of a concern right?
> 
> Also cache ratio is right now min/max at 48. What if I do min 30 and max 48 so the ring bus wont always be hammered at 1.375 volt. would that be the best all around for power saving and longevity of the cpu? what disadvantage would that be or should I leave it always at 48?
> 
> One more thing is that my PSU is not haswell ready so when I go to sleep/suspend mode it don't work like it should. Is that normal? And should I disable C1 state or just leave it default. Right now its on default and the only issue is sleep. Which I rarely use.
> 
> Please tell me what I'm doing wrong and where I can improve on my system.
> 
> Thanks for you time.


other than validation or short benches i suggest you try to keep vcore close to 1.35v. I have ran 1.4v without issue but it was a risk.


----------



## Cyro999

Lower your uncore/cache/ring voltage too. Remember that it'll usually be ~0.03 or ~0.04 above what you set in bios at load. For 1.4vcore, 1.3v uncore/cache/ring, you'd have to input 1.38vcore and 1.27 uncore/cache/ring on many boards.


----------



## vodafone19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Lower your uncore/cache/ring voltage too. Remember that it'll usually be ~0.03 or ~0.04 above what you set in bios at load. For 1.4vcore, 1.3v uncore/cache/ring, you'd have to input 1.38vcore and 1.27 uncore/cache/ring on many boards.


I will tweak it more to get the voltage a bit lower. Should my uncore be set at min/max 48x or drop it down to 30x min 48x max or drop it all together to min/max 40x?

I'll change my cpu voltage to 1.38v and uncore to 1.3v and see if I'm stable and report back. Thanks for your input.

Is my cpu a good overclocker, average, or a silicon lottery loser?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vodafone19*
> 
> I will tweak it more to get the voltage a bit lower. Should my uncore be set at min/max 48x or drop it down to 30x min 48x max or drop it all together to min/max 40x?
> 
> I'll change my cpu voltage to 1.38v and uncore to 1.3v and see if I'm stable and report back. Thanks for your input.
> 
> Is my cpu a good overclocker, average, or a silicon lottery loser?


Use 8 min, ~44 max or so. Looks pretty good/decent


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Keep input 0.6v over vcore. You sometimes need more than +0.6.


I read Intel recommends anywhere from 0.4 to 0.6 for stability. I suppose I could raise it a bit to gain some headroom...


----------



## vodafone19

here is my screen shot


----------



## vodafone19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Keep input 0.6v over vcore. You sometimes need more than +0.6.
> 
> 
> 
> I read Intel recommends anywhere from 0.4 to 0.6 for stability. I suppose I could raise it a bit to gain some headroom...
Click to expand...

I'll try that and see if I can hit 5ghz+


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vodafone19*
> 
> I'll try that and see if I can hit 5ghz+


I come from a laptop background so I instinctively try to go with the lowest voltage possible, but still stable. I used to under volt my GPU to get better temps. Overclocking is a similar concept, but the exact opposite direction. I have had my input voltage at 1.792V for a while and had no issues gaming and doing video conversion. I know for certainty that LLC directly effects input voltage. So don't use a high input voltage and then use the highest LLC level because it might get too high.


----------



## koekwau5

Here some results from my i7-4790K with batch number L419B655.
It's rated stock 4Ghz @ 1.120V and 4.4Ghz @ 1.296V (thats allot!).
Some say it's crap and some say it runs wonderfull.

Considered the following Excel sheet I continue to fill the scaling seems to be exellent so far!


I wonder how fast it will go.
Asus11 posted a remarkable result: http://www.overclock.net/t/1490324/the-intel-devils-canyon-owners-club/5460#post_22537253
Ill keep you guys informed about this one. I really want to find out if this cpu is indeed as crap as ppl say or as good as ppl say.

Current Prime95 test which has to run atleast 18h+ 4.3Ghz @ 1.16250V and been running Prime95 v28.5 Blend 14GB for 1 hour now and so far so good =)

Edit: screenshots of last Prime95 result http://imgur.com/UYSphSm,nwd7ctN#0


----------



## blaze2210

Anyone ever pinpoint which BSOD code pertains to the Input/VRing voltage? Was it the 101 or the 124?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> I read Intel recommends anywhere from 0.4 to 0.6 for stability. I suppose I could raise it a bit to gain some headroom...


0.4 is low, 0.6 isn't enough sometimes. Maybe that's what they do at stock but it's usually ~0.5-0.7 or so at OC


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> 0.4 is low, 0.6 isn't enough sometimes. Maybe that's what they do at stock but it's usually ~0.5-0.7 or so at OC


I actually did raise it slightly to 1.800V in BIOS so now it's around 1.815V in Windows. Maybe it was 0.6-0.7, I can't remember now. I have had it at 1.775V for a while though...


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Anyone ever pinpoint which BSOD code pertains to the Input/VRing voltage? Was it the 101 or the 124?


i've seen 124 with too high Uncore Multi (perhaps same thing as too less Ring Voltage). but mostly it is Vcore related.

i've seen 101 with too little delta between VCCIN and Vcore as well as too little VCCIO-A/VCCIO-D/VCCSA. haven't been able to resolve 101's that I get when i try 47x multi. sadness. 101's are hard to fix.


----------



## koekwau5

Chart updated:



Some ppl told me my CPU was crap due to its stock VID.
I discovered other VID voltages as you can see.

Currently Prime is running 4.5Ghz @ 1.2250V and no BSOD after 3 hours.
Seems to be going very very well =)


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> Some ppl told me my CPU was crap due to its stock VID.


tell them Nonsense. Sin0822 recently found on a TweakTown review that some low VIDs performed worse than other CPUs.


----------



## bern43

Before I start tearing apart my loop trying to solve a problem that doesn't exist figured I'd ask here. I have another thread in the water cooling section, but I'm now beginning to wonder if my issue just isn't Haswell running hot. I did my overclock in the winter, with the windows open so stress testing wasn't really a problem. 4.4 was Prime 95 28.5 stable at 1.325 on a 4770K. Temps never broke 85C but it was cold with the windows open. Loop consists of the CPU and 2 GTX 780s cooled by an MCP35X2 pump and 480 and 240 rads in push pull. No voltage increase on the gpus. Since setting up my overclock I've just been using the computer no problem (temps never reached 85).

But last night something happened that made me think my pumps were dead/dying. My no flow alarm went off so I shut down my computer. Pumps sounded like they were still running (at least one of them) so I turned everything back on and checked my temps. Ambient temps around 26C. Idle on the CPU of around 48C. Tried to run AIDA 64 stress test and temps skyrocketed to over 90. Same with X264. I've got my rig set up to automatically shutdown if temps go over 90, which is what happened both times. X264 hit about 99C before the shutdown.

Given my system are those normal temps? I always thought X264 is supposed to be a "cool" running test. I'm wondering if a de-lid will solve my problems. Maybe wishful thinking. I hate trouble shooting custom loops.


----------



## koekwau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bern43*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Before I start tearing apart my loop trying to solve a problem that doesn't exist figured I'd ask here. I have another thread in the water cooling section, but I'm now beginning to wonder if my issue just isn't Haswell running hot. I did my overclock in the winter, with the windows open so stress testing wasn't really a problem. 4.4 was Prime 95 28.5 stable at 1.325 on a 4770K. Temps never broke 85C but it was cold with the windows open. Loop consists of the CPU and 2 GTX 780s cooled by an MCP35X2 pump and 480 and 240 rads in push pull. No voltage increase on the gpus. Since setting up my overclock I've just been using the computer no problem (temps never reached 85).
> 
> But last night something happened that made me think my pumps were dead/dying. My no flow alarm went off so I shut down my computer. Pumps sounded like they were still running (at least one of them) so I turned everything back on and checked my temps. Ambient temps around 26C. Idle on the CPU of around 48C. Tried to run AIDA 64 stress test and temps skyrocketed to over 90. Same with X264. I've got my rig set up to automatically shutdown if temps go over 90, which is what happened both times. X264 hit about 99C before the shutdown.
> 
> Given my system are those normal temps? I always thought X264 is supposed to be a "cool" running test. I'm wondering if a de-lid will solve my problems. Maybe wishful thinking. I hate trouble shooting custom loops.


Is your CPU delid?
Think the cooling paste inside ain't working propperly anymore and that's something your water cooler cannot fix.
You will see a major drop in temps with your watercooling rig when you delid that hot piece of sillicon.

Edit: Look at my graph above. Temps are from room with ambient temp of at least 30 degrees. Those temps will drop even more in winter. My watercooling system? A simple Corsair H105 el cheapo water cooler which does the trick when the CPU is delid.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> tell them Nonsense. Sin0822 recently found on a TweakTown review that some low VIDs performed worse than other CPUs.


Didn't bought that from the beginning. I could not believe Intel would let me down a second time and they didn't so far!
My goal was reaching 4.5Ghz which seems I did on a superb voltage. Now I'm curious how long my H105 can hold out with warm ambient temp here in Holland (30 degrees in this room puffpuff) when finding the max =)

Ill keep posting results.


----------



## SmOgER

I'am just wondering.. Do you guys use load line calibration with Haswell CPUs?


----------



## koekwau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> I'am just wondering.. Do you guys use load line calibration with Haswell CPUs?


Found that level 4 seems to be the most stable setting on my Maximus VI Extreme.
At higher speeds higher levels could add extra stability. Read: could!


----------



## SmOgER

Well I always thought that LLC is helping with OC stability, but apparently this is not always the case. With my current LGA77x setup after disabling LLC I was able to get the CPU stable with lower vcore (after vdrop) and lower temps. Of course in BIOS it's ~0.1v higher than under full load, but I don't care, as long as it's safe and sound and stable.









The explanation I could come up with for this, is simply LLC is putting more stress on the mobo, that's my guess.


----------



## koekwau5

It's prevents things like Vdrop and load balances the voltage lines.
At higher levels and lower core speeds it could be to aggressive causing instability.
So thats why putting LLC level 8 directly from the beginning aint a smart idea.


----------



## SmOgER

Well on higher voltages with higher LLC levels you risk of vcore briefly spiking too high above desired voltage set in BIOS, thus increasing the chip degradation. So I would say the opposite, high levels are safe on none to mild overclocks, that's my opinion tho.


----------



## bern43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> Is your CPU delid?
> Think the cooling paste inside ain't working propperly anymore and that's something your water cooler cannot fix.
> You will see a major drop in temps with your watercooling rig when you delid that hot piece of sillicon.
> 
> Edit: Look at my graph above. Temps are from room with ambient temp of at least 30 degrees. Those temps will drop even more in winter. My watercooling system? A simple Corsair H105 el cheapo water cooler which does the trick when the CPU is delid.
> Didn't bought that from the beginning. I could not believe Intel would let me down a second time and they didn't so far!
> My goal was reaching 4.5Ghz which seems I did on a superb voltage. Now I'm curious how long my H105 can hold out with warm ambient temp here in Holland (30 degrees in this room puffpuff) when finding the max =)
> 
> Ill keep posting results.


Not delidded. Are my temps above normal for a non-delidded 4770K at those voltages and ambient temps with my loop specs? The temps on X264 are what really surprised me. To hit almost 100C within a few seconds just doesn't seem right.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> tell them Nonsense. Sin0822 recently found on a TweakTown review that some low VIDs performed worse than other CPUs.


with his one sample ? i read the review he had 3 chips and the one with the lowest vid was the worse.


----------



## koekwau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bern43*
> 
> Not delidded. Are my temps above normal for a non-delidded 4770K at those voltages and ambient temps with my loop specs? The temps on X264 are what really surprised me. To hit almost 100C within a few seconds just doesn't seem right.


When I had my i7-4770K it did hit 90 degrees with my H105 on just 4.2Ghz with 1.2V running Prime95. 4.3 was simply out of reach due to more voltage required thus hitting 100 degrees and cpu started throttling.
So your temps ain't that bad.

After delid I sadly found out 4.3Ghz was the max and not able to get it higher at any speed or voltage.
But max temp with 4.3Ghz @ 1.25V was 75 degrees.


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> with his one sample ? i read the review he had 3 chips and the one with the lowest vid was the worse.


Your rolleyes is nonsense. Learn some science. Even if he had 2 samples he *proved* that the "low ID rule" is wrong for at least *some* of the CPUs out there.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Your rolleyes is nonsense. Learn some science. Even if he had 2 samples he *proved* that the "l*ow ID rule" is wrong for at least some of the CPUs out there.*


obviously

but yeah im nonsense







keep riding sins...


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> I'am just wondering.. Do you guys use load line calibration with Haswell CPUs?


It's for input voltage, not vcore - but pretty much same as before, best to use enough to keep voltage steady but not way too much


----------



## TheHunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> Well I always thought that LLC is helping with OC stability, but apparently this is not always the case. With my current LGA77x setup after disabling LLC I was able to get the CPU stable with lower vcore (after vdrop) and lower temps. Of course in BIOS it's ~0.1v higher than under full load, but I don't care, as long as it's safe and sound and stable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The explanation I could come up with for this, is simply LLC is putting more stress on the mobo, that's my guess.


yes back then, same for me on x48 gigabyte mobo. Now its best to keep it at auto ie Asus mobos. Its here to prevent any SVID - input voltage drop. If this swings too much it can bsod 0x124


----------



## JackCY

Here is for the endless skeptics of adaptive mode:

Yes in the monitoring suites it does show a raise of Vcore by _extremely large_ 0.01V compared to override that is constantly locked. Difference in power draw under load unidentifiable.
Far from the rumors of 0.1V that adaptive mode can add.

Adaptive 1.210/1.170/1.810V L1

Prime95 v28.5b2 - FFT 1344K+14GB
FurMark

+Prime95 v28.5b2 - Small + Large
+Cinebench R15


Override 1.210/1.170/1.810V L1

Prime95 v28.5b2 - FFT 1344K+14GB
FurMark

+Prime95 v28.5b2 - Small + Large
+Cinebench R15


Now running:
Adaptive 1.200/1.160/1.810V L2


Will find out later what my limit is but 4.5/4.2/2.4GHz is stable at override 1.210/1.170/1.650V, 1.810V L1 from previous testing.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bern43*
> 
> Before I start tearing apart my loop trying to solve a problem that doesn't exist figured I'd ask here. I have another thread in the water cooling section, but I'm now beginning to wonder if my issue just isn't Haswell running hot. I did my overclock in the winter, with the windows open so stress testing wasn't really a problem. 4.4 was Prime 95 28.5 stable at 1.325 on a 4770K. Temps never broke 85C but it was cold with the windows open. Loop consists of the CPU and 2 GTX 780s cooled by an MCP35X2 pump and 480 and 240 rads in push pull. No voltage increase on the gpus. Since setting up my overclock I've just been using the computer no problem (temps never reached 85).
> 
> But last night something happened that made me think my pumps were dead/dying. My no flow alarm went off so I shut down my computer. Pumps sounded like they were still running (at least one of them) so I turned everything back on and checked my temps. Ambient temps around 26C. Idle on the CPU of around 48C. Tried to run AIDA 64 stress test and temps skyrocketed to over 90. Same with X264. I've got my rig set up to automatically shutdown if temps go over 90, which is what happened both times. X264 hit about 99C before the shutdown.
> 
> Given my system are those normal temps? I always thought X264 is supposed to be a "cool" running test. I'm wondering if a de-lid will solve my problems. Maybe wishful thinking. I hate trouble shooting custom loops.


That's totally off. Something is wrong, those temps are not normal. Given you got that no flow alarm (not sure what that is), it seems to me that your loop has a problem. You should be getting something in the neighborhood of 65C. A delid will not fix that problem, whatever it is. Large changes in ambient temps will not cause that sort of difference, the difference in temps from what your CPU temp is and what it should be is just way too large to point to that being the cause.

And it can't be you accidentally using adaptive mode and stressing on Prime either, because x264 doesn't blow up the voltage and temps on adaptive mode like Prime does.


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> keep riding sins...


Wat. All that hate. What exactly do you not get about the simple scientific fact of life that if you find one case that the theory fails, the theory fails for various other chips as well?


----------



## koekwau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> That's totally off. Something is wrong, those temps are not normal. Given you got that no flow alarm (not sure what that is), it seems to me that your loop has a problem. You should be getting something in the neighborhood of 65C. A delid will not fix that problem, whatever it is. Large changes in ambient temps will not cause that sort of difference, the difference in temps from what your CPU temp is and what it should be is just way too large to point to that being the cause.
> 
> And it can't be you accidentally using adaptive mode and stressing on Prime either, because x264 doesn't blow up the voltage and temps on adaptive mode like Prime does.


He also told his CPU aint delidded.
Couldn't it be the poor cooling paste underneath the IHS which starts to fail after couple of months?


----------



## bern43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> He also told his CPU aint delidded.
> Couldn't it be the poor cooling paste underneath the IHS which starts to fail after couple of months?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> He also told his CPU aint delidded.
> Couldn't it be the poor cooling paste underneath the IHS which starts to fail after couple of months?


I could be wrong but I don't think the IHS under the heat sink starts to fail after a few months. I tried it drain and refill the loop and it won't refill so it's looking like something's funky with my pump. I'll report back when I know. I may delidd if I get the nerve since the rig will be out of commission for a bit. Just need to get over my fear of banging on my cpu with a hammer.


----------



## JackCY

Any monitoring programs that do whow true Vcore and not VID?
CPU-Z? HWmonitor? Aida64? All seem to show VID? Check my pics above if you like.
HWinfo also only VID? I have VIN6 there but it changes up and down even with override=manual voltage setting, so not Vcore? VIN12 looks similar to Vring but both VIN6 and VIN12 seem +0.025V or even more. Gotta check with lower clocks and voltages set.
The ASRock app shows live Vcore but it looks the same as VID or Vcore in any other monitoring program mentioned above. Plus I hate to run it because it seems to have some bugs, messes up fan settings when opened.

Vccin in HWinfo looks weird since it doesn't change up and down at all, where as in ASRock app it does move as expected.

Any way for me to know for 99.99% what my live Vcore is only via software?

Can override=manual voltage settings change under heavy load? As in Vcore or Vring.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Any monitoring programs that do whow true Vcore and not VID?
> CPU-Z? HWmonitor? Aida64? All seem to show VID? Check my pics above if you like.
> HWinfo also only VID? I have VIN6 there but it changes up and down even with override=manual voltage setting, so not Vcore? VIN12 looks similar to Vring but both VIN6 and VIN12 seem +0.025V or even more. Gotta check with lower clocks and voltages set.
> The ASRock app shows live Vcore but it looks the same as VID or Vcore in any other monitoring program mentioned above. Plus I hate to run it because it seems to have some bugs, messes up fan settings when opened.
> 
> Vccin in HWinfo looks weird since it doesn't change up and down at all, where as in ASRock app it does move as expected.
> 
> Any way for me to know for 99.99% what my live Vcore is only via software?
> 
> Can override=manual voltage settings change under heavy load? As in Vcore or Vring.


HWinfo64

on my low end asrock h87 mobo it doesnt show vcore on any apps. Both my z87 boards do however. So some motherboards leave the individual vcore off. I believe it s only gonna be non z or at least very low end though..


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> HWinfo64
> 
> on my low end asrock h87 mobo it doesnt show vcore on any apps. Both my z87 boards do however. So some motherboards leave the individual vcore off. I believe it s only gonna be non z or at least very low end though..


One never knows, here is a shot of the HWinfo, hidden is system memory and below is only SMART and GPU etc. All the CPU stuff fits on one page.



The Nuvoton chip number is correct with what I read on the motherboard. CPU is locked to max multi hence there should be no low Vcore values I think. VIN6 and VIN12 still go low.

Will try to compare power levels and temps. later between adaptive and override, figure out how much if any boost of voltage is happening under adaptive. So far it seems minimal but hard to tell if no program can show true Vcore. Aida does but it's spot equal to VID... ASRock app also very close to VID.


----------



## koekwau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bern43*
> 
> I could be wrong but I don't think the IHS under the heat sink starts to fail after a few months. I tried it drain and refill the loop and it won't refill so it's looking like something's funky with my pump. I'll report back when I know. I may delidd if I get the nerve since the rig will be out of commission for a bit. Just need to get over my fear of banging on my cpu with a hammer.


The cooling paste underneath the IHS is so poorly applied most of it runs to the outside.
Check some pictures of delidded Haswell / DC processors.
With higher temps it starts getting thinner and could flow away.


----------



## JackCY

Updated x264 script:


Spoiler: x264 script code



Code:



Code:


@echo off
setlocal enabledelayedexpansion

cls
pushd "%CD%\test"

echo x264 Stability Test.
echo ====================
echo.
SET "logHeader1=x264 Stability Test Results"
SET "logHeader2============================"
SET "logPrefix=x264_log-"
SET "logExtension=rtf"
SET "logViewer=wordpad"
echo.
set /p target="Log file name:"
echo.
set /p numpass="Number of loops:"
echo.
set /p threads="Threads [auto; 8; 16]:"
echo.
set /p prio="Priority [normal or high]:"
echo.

echo.
echo ==================================
echo.

echo.
echo - Running Test with %threads% threads, and %prio% priority in %numpass% loops
echo.
for /L %%n in (1,1,%numpass%) do (
echo.
echo ___ started loop %%n at !TIME! ___
start /%prio% /b x264-64 --quiet --preset slower --crf 16 --threads %threads% --rc-lookahead 40 --aq-strength 1.5 --merange 24 --subme 10 --psy-rd 1.5:0 --video-filter crop:0,20,0,22/resize:width=1920,height=1040,method=lanczos4 --thread-input --output "encode.mkv" "test-1080p.mp4" --aud 2>&1 | tee run1pass2loop%%n.log
echo.
)

:analyze-new
echo %logHeader1% >> "%logPrefix%%target%.%logExtension%"
echo %logHeader2% >> "%logPrefix%%target%.%logExtension%"
echo. >> "%logPrefix%%target%.%logExtension%"
x264-64 --version >> "%logPrefix%%target%.%logExtension%"
echo. >> "%logPrefix%%target%.%logExtension%"
echo ================================================================= >> "%logPrefix%%target%.%logExtension%"
echo. >> "%logPrefix%%target%.%logExtension%"
echo   Date: !DATE!  -  Time: !TIME! >> "%logPrefix%%target%.%logExtension%"
echo. >> "%logPrefix%%target%.%logExtension%"
for /L %%n in (1,1,%numpass%) do (
grep -U "encoded" run1pass2loop%%n.log >> "%logPrefix%%target%.%logExtension%"
)

:end

echo.
echo.
echo ___ Done !TIME! ___

:clean-up
ping 127.0.0.1 -n 1 -w 1000 >NUL 2>&1
del *.log >NUL 2>&1
del *.stats >NUL 2>&1
del *.mbtree >NUL 2>&1
del encode.mkv >NUL 2>&1
move "%logPrefix%%target%.%logExtension%" .. >NUL 2>&1
cd ..

echo.
echo All runs complete!
echo.
set /p target=Hit the ENTER key to exit!
start /b %logViewer% "%logPrefix%%target%.%logExtension%"

:exit





It's outputs:


Spoiler: script cmd output



Code:



Code:


x264 Stability Test.
====================

Log file name:a

Number of loops:1

Threads [auto; 8; 16]:8

Priority [normal or high]:normal

==================================

- Running Test with 8 threads, and normal priority in 1 loops

___ started loop 1 at 17:01:34.40 ___

encoded 2121 frames, 3.37 fps, 35913.33 kb/s

___ Done 17:12:03.79 ___

All runs complete

Hit the ENTER key to exit







Spoiler: script log output



Code:



Code:


x264 Stability Test Results 
===========================

x264 0.142.2453 ea0ca51
(libswscale 2.1.2)
(libavformat 55.20.0)
built on Jul 21 2014, gcc: 4.9.0
configuration: --bit-depth=8 --chroma-format=all
x264 license: GPL version 2 or later
libswscale/libavformat license: LGPL version 2.1 or later

=================================================================

  Date: Sun 08/10/2014  -  Time: 17:12:03.77

encoded 2121 frames, 3.37 fps, 35913.33 kb/s





Now it prints the correct version of x264 and removed other hardcoded stuff, replaced it with variables.
Aesthetics are individual, will probably change even more.
Made a preconfigured script too, to run on i5 with all the settings predefined.


----------



## SmOgER

You are using this to test the CPU stability under real world scenario, correct?


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> HWinfo64
> 
> on my low end asrock h87 mobo it doesnt show vcore on any apps. Both my z87 boards do however. So some motherboards leave the individual vcore off. I believe it s only gonna be non z or at least very low end though..


My Asus Gryphon z87 mATX board shows Vcore, but it is dead wrong. Most of the time while idling it shows 0.000V! The VID seems to be the closest thing to actual Vcore in HWinfo. I have used all three programs (CPUz, HWMonitor, and HWinfo) one at a time to see the difference and HWMonitor seems to be the most reliable for Vcore. They all display different values on idle so it's hard to figure which is the true value. AI Suite also shows 0.000-0.019V while idling...


----------



## JackCY

I'm starting to use it to play around as I may use it later with higher voltage overclocks instead of Prime95 & Linpack.
Updated x264 binary to latest and noticed someone hardcoded the version printed to log there, fixed it.

I would still prefer something like run for X hours and log continually so I know when it crashes, after how long. This way one has to guess how many loops to run and if it crashes browse the original logs that will probably remain intact as the script won't delete them.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> He also told his CPU aint delidded.
> Couldn't it be the poor cooling paste underneath the IHS which starts to fail after couple of months?


Never heard of this happening like this.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> My Asus Gryphon z87 mATX board shows Vcore, but it is dead wrong. Most of the time while idling it shows 0.000V! The VID seems to be the closest thing to actual Vcore in HWinfo. I have used all three programs (CPUz, HWMonitor, and HWinfo) one at a time to see the difference and HWMonitor seems to be the most reliable for Vcore. They all display different values on idle so it's hard to figure which is the true value. AI Suite also shows 0.000-0.019V while idling...


when the cpu idles all the way down and cstates or adaptive is lowering the voltage it is most likely incorrect. however, as long as it is lowering then that is really all there is to be concerned about.

Just make sure it is lowering. The load vcore is really what matters as thats what will cause the high temps and degradation.


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> when the cpu idles all the way down and cstates or adaptive is lowering the voltage it is most likely incorrect. however, as long as it is lowering then that is really all there is to be concerned about.
> 
> Just make sure it is lowering. The load vcore is really what matters as thats what will cause the high temps and degradation.


Yeah man, I gave up playing the Vcore guessing game a while ago. And at the time my real concern was that everyone was posting the same Vcore results as everyone else. Darkwizzie did a good job of laying out the basic guidelines so everyone's results could be compared accurately. More than anything else I monitor temps these days cause I just did a custom loop for my two GTX 770s. I like HWinfo cause it allows me to create system tray icons and alerts. Temps are excellent, but I'd like to add the CPU to the loop and ditch my H100i for the new Swiftech H220X. Id be running 2 240mm rads to cool my 4670K (@ 4.6 GHz) and two 770s (with only boost clocks). This will be interesting....


----------



## JackCY

Are the x264 test values comparable? (x264 0.142.2453 ea0ca51)
What do you guys get?
Quote:


> encoded 2121 frames, 3.40 fps, 35913.33 kb/s
> encoded 2121 frames, 3.43 fps, 35913.33 kb/s


That's at 4.6Ghz, about 10min 20sec per loop. 71C max, the fans don't max out yet.


----------



## class101

Been overclocking the paste days my crappy 4770K that fails on a x45 and x46 with 1.25V pulling my hair to find the right setting not causing a single overheat with Aida64 and various guide on the web.

As soon as I found this article, all my tests were much simpler !

Where Aida64 sometimes passed the stress test on a 20min period, x264 immediately rejected them in the first minutes of running

With a very stressful and accurate tester in hand x264 and this wonderful article I decided to check what I can get the most of this crappy 4770K failing x45/x46 at 1.25V recommended value

A x46 multiplier was not possible for me because this would requires a voltage superior to 1.4V and I checked this was the overheating fest only by using a non synthetic tester

With things learned from this guide, this was my approach to find the max numbers:


Raised input voltage to a number (2.2V) I know above the numbers shared by the people in this thread to be sure I won't fail a test because the low input, tested ok with stock values
I looked for the max Vcore voltage I could set with x45 causing 0 overheat
1.355V is my voltage max, not causing a single pick of overheat in 2 loops of the stressful x264, few 8% from time to time on a synthetic but not so realistic tester Aida64
Lowered input voltage to the minimal I needed, 1.980V
Thats a good 4500 MHz for 1.355V but what Mhz max can I get out of these 1.355V ?
Downgraded the cache to x34, 1.05V passed
Raising BCLK slowly without touching other settings, currently 101.2 101.4 passed
Reup of cache to default x39 and fixed 1.12V that's the max stable for the cache

That's 4554 4563 MHz at 1.355 without overheat, not that bad CPU finally

Love this guide and this stress tester on steroids, keep up the good work guys


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bern43*
> 
> Before I start tearing apart my loop trying to solve a problem that doesn't exist figured I'd ask here. I have another thread in the water cooling section, but I'm now beginning to wonder if my issue just isn't Haswell running hot. I did my overclock in the winter, with the windows open so stress testing wasn't really a problem. 4.4 was Prime 95 28.5 stable at 1.325 on a 4770K. Temps never broke 85C but it was cold with the windows open. Loop consists of the CPU and 2 GTX 780s cooled by an MCP35X2 pump and 480 and 240 rads in push pull. No voltage increase on the gpus. Since setting up my overclock I've just been using the computer no problem (temps never reached 85).
> 
> But last night something happened that made me think my pumps were dead/dying. My no flow alarm went off so I shut down my computer. Pumps sounded like they were still running (at least one of them) so I turned everything back on and checked my temps. Ambient temps around 26C. Idle on the CPU of around 48C. Tried to run AIDA 64 stress test and temps skyrocketed to over 90. Same with X264. I've got my rig set up to automatically shutdown if temps go over 90, which is what happened both times. X264 hit about 99C before the shutdown.
> 
> Given my system are those normal temps? I always thought X264 is supposed to be a "cool" running test. I'm wondering if a de-lid will solve my problems. Maybe wishful thinking. I hate trouble shooting custom loops.


So you have a flow meter and you are shutting down on exactly what flow? What flow meter do you have and how is it monitored?
Sounds to me like a pump might be going or you have some sort of restriction....but the pump or how it's controlled is what I would be looking at. Without a list of your water cooling loop it's hard to know where to start from the outside....


----------



## class101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Are the x264 test values comparable? (x264 0.142.2453 ea0ca51)
> What do you guys get?
> That's at 4.6Ghz, about 10min 20sec per loop. 71C max, the fans don't max out yet.


I think only comparable to ourself, because the speed may vary with few factors like i/o disk access, here on RAID0 4770K 4563Mhz it takes 9min, not a single cpu thermal throttling, 92°C max temp, average temp ~86°C (x264 modded version linked in this thread)
Quote:


> - Running Test with 16 threads, and normal priority in 1 loops
> ___ started loop 1 at 14:32:10,96 ___
> 
> encoded 2121 frames, 3.92 fps, 36015.56 kb/s
> 
> ___ Done 14:41:12,52 ___


----------



## bern43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> So you have a flow meter and you are shutting down on exactly what flow? What flow meter do you have and how is it monitored?
> Sounds to me like a pump might be going or you have some sort of restriction....but the pump or how it's controlled is what I would be looking at. Without a list of your water cooling loop it's hard to know where to start from the outside....


I've updated my rig details. The flow meter is an Aquacomputer MPS 400. It registers flow down to about .4 gpm, which I'm guessing is because it only measures flow during its given range. It's monitored by an Aquaero 5XT. I've got it set on a curve. It's looking like it's the pump. I tried to flush the system with some distilled water and during the refill part of the process the water level in the res wouldn't drop. Just got bubbles coming back out of the inlet in the res. Res is directly above the pump. And when I tried to drain the system again it would only drain at a trickle. I know you've got some experience with AQ parts so any thoughts would be appreciated.

Short of it is that there does seem to be something wrong with my loop and the temps I was getting on X264 are not normal for Haswell. Still might delid though.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bern43*
> 
> I've updated my rig details. The flow meter is an Aquacomputer MPS 400. It registers flow down to about .4 gpm, which I'm guessing is because it only measures flow during its given range. It's monitored by an Aquaero 5XT. I've got it set on a curve. It's looking like it's the pump. I tried to flush the system with some distilled water and during the refill part of the process the water level in the res wouldn't drop. Just got bubbles coming back out of the inlet in the res. Res is directly above the pump. And when I tried to drain the system again it would only drain at a trickle. I know you've got some experience with AQ parts so any thoughts would be appreciated.
> 
> Short of it is that there does seem to be something wrong with my loop and the temps I was getting on X264 are not normal for Haswell. Still might delid though.


Yes I agree, you will probably have to just start pulling the loop apart. The MCP35x2 pumps are very good, although I have had to RMA one. Still, even one of the 2 pumps working should be more than enough for >0.4 gpm.
It's hard to believe anything could have caused a restriction if it was previously working. Is there any possibility your pump wiring is faulty? You might pull the pumps and set up a water supply / power and see if the pumps are working outside the loop. Tried pulling the pwm connection from the Aquero just for grins? As long as the pumps get power and are not damaged they will run without the pwm/rpm connected.


----------



## bern43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Yes I agree, you will probably have to just start pulling the loop apart. The MCP35x2 pumps are very good, although I have had to RMA one. Still, even one of the 2 pumps working should be more than enough for >0.4 gpm.
> It's hard to believe anything could have caused a restriction if it was previously working. Is there any possibility your pump wiring is faulty? You might pull the pumps and set up a water supply / power and see if the pumps are working outside the loop. Tried pulling the pwm connection from the Aquero just for grins? As long as the pumps get power and are not damaged they will run without the pwm/rpm connected.


I'll recheck the wiring tonight. It's been running untouched and perfect for the last six months so that would be strange. Also strange is that it won't refill the system now. You can hear the pump spinning, but the res is not draining at all, which to me indicates that there's some sort of restriction at the pump. I had the Aquaero powered down when trying to refill so even if there was something funky with the PWM connection I can't imagine it would have prevented the pump from filling the system. The only recent change was the summer temps and playing a heavily modded skyrim with an ENB, which seems to be really hard on my system. I'll keep troubleshooting.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bern43*
> 
> I'll recheck the wiring tonight. It's been running untouched and perfect for the last six months so that would be strange. Also strange is that it won't refill the system now. You can hear the pump spinning, but it's not res is not draining at all, which to me indicates that there's some sort of restriction at the pump. I had the Aquaero powered down when trying to refill so even if there was something funky with the PWM connection I can't imagine it would have prevented the pump from filling the system. The only recent change was the summer temps and playing a heavily modded skyrim with an ENB, which seems to be really hard on my system. I'll keep troubleshooting.


Looks like one way or another you will have to verify the pumps work.
Good luck!


----------



## JackCY

Something stuck in the loop or pump died. Maybe it spins but doesn't pump.


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Updated x264 script:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: x264 script code
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> @echo off
> setlocal enabledelayedexpansion
> 
> cls
> pushd "%CD%\test"
> 
> echo x264 Stability Test.
> echo ====================
> echo.
> SET "logHeader1=x264 Stability Test Results"
> SET "logHeader2============================"
> SET "logPrefix=x264_log-"
> SET "logExtension=rtf"
> SET "logViewer=wordpad"
> echo.
> set /p target="Log file name:"
> echo.
> set /p numpass="Number of loops:"
> echo.
> set /p threads="Threads [auto; 8; 16]:"
> echo.
> set /p prio="Priority [normal or high]:"
> echo.
> 
> echo.
> echo ==================================
> echo.
> 
> echo.
> echo - Running Test with %threads% threads, and %prio% priority in %numpass% loops
> echo.
> for /L %%n in (1,1,%numpass%) do (
> echo.
> echo ___ started loop %%n at !TIME! ___
> start /%prio% /b x264-64 --quiet --preset slower --crf 16 --threads %threads% --rc-lookahead 40 --aq-strength 1.5 --merange 24 --subme 10 --psy-rd 1.5:0 --video-filter crop:0,20,0,22/resize:width=1920,height=1040,method=lanczos4 --thread-input --output "encode.mkv" "test-1080p.mp4" --aud 2>&1 | tee run1pass2loop%%n.log
> echo.
> )
> 
> :analyze-new
> echo %logHeader1% >> "%logPrefix%%target%.%logExtension%"
> echo %logHeader2% >> "%logPrefix%%target%.%logExtension%"
> echo. >> "%logPrefix%%target%.%logExtension%"
> x264-64 --version >> "%logPrefix%%target%.%logExtension%"
> echo. >> "%logPrefix%%target%.%logExtension%"
> echo ================================================================= >> "%logPrefix%%target%.%logExtension%"
> echo. >> "%logPrefix%%target%.%logExtension%"
> echo   Date: !DATE!  -  Time: !TIME! >> "%logPrefix%%target%.%logExtension%"
> echo. >> "%logPrefix%%target%.%logExtension%"
> for /L %%n in (1,1,%numpass%) do (
> grep -U "encoded" run1pass2loop%%n.log >> "%logPrefix%%target%.%logExtension%"
> )
> 
> :end
> 
> echo.
> echo.
> echo ___ Done !TIME! ___
> 
> :clean-up
> ping 127.0.0.1 -n 1 -w 1000 >NUL 2>&1
> del *.log >NUL 2>&1
> del *.stats >NUL 2>&1
> del *.mbtree >NUL 2>&1
> del encode.mkv >NUL 2>&1
> move "%logPrefix%%target%.%logExtension%" .. >NUL 2>&1
> cd ..
> 
> echo.
> echo All runs complete!
> echo.
> set /p target=Hit the ENTER key to exit!
> start /b %logViewer% "%logPrefix%%target%.%logExtension%"
> 
> :exit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's outputs:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: script cmd output
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> x264 Stability Test.
> ====================
> 
> Log file name:a
> 
> Number of loops:1
> 
> Threads [auto; 8; 16]:8
> 
> Priority [normal or high]:normal
> 
> ==================================
> 
> - Running Test with 8 threads, and normal priority in 1 loops
> 
> ___ started loop 1 at 17:01:34.40 ___
> 
> encoded 2121 frames, 3.37 fps, 35913.33 kb/s
> 
> ___ Done 17:12:03.79 ___
> 
> All runs complete
> 
> Hit the ENTER key to exit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: script log output
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> x264 Stability Test Results
> ===========================
> 
> x264 0.142.2453 ea0ca51
> (libswscale 2.1.2)
> (libavformat 55.20.0)
> built on Jul 21 2014, gcc: 4.9.0
> configuration: --bit-depth=8 --chroma-format=all
> x264 license: GPL version 2 or later
> libswscale/libavformat license: LGPL version 2.1 or later
> 
> =================================================================
> 
> Date: Sun 08/10/2014  -  Time: 17:12:03.77
> 
> encoded 2121 frames, 3.37 fps, 35913.33 kb/s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now it prints the correct version of x264 and removed other hardcoded stuff, replaced it with variables.
> Aesthetics are individual, will probably change even more.
> Made a preconfigured script too, to run on i5 with all the settings predefined.


How to run this thing? It just terminates after I enter log name, priority and number of threads.
Or should I give it a vid file to fork with?


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> How to run this thing? It just terminates after I enter log name, priority and number of threads.
> Or should I give it a vid file to fork with?


It's a personal update for the original x264 test linked in OP, the first one. *This.*
You can update the x264 version, which is what I did from videolan *here*.
But then the version printed in log is wrong because someone hardcoded way too much stuff in the scripts so I removed it and made it into variables and the version is printed into log from the actual x264 exe and not hardcoded.
The rest is cosmetic and I will probably change more and more as I don't see times printed in log, also logs are getting lost on unsuccessful overclocks that crash, etc.

You can run the original script, it tests the same. These are mostly cosmetic changes. I find them useful though.


----------



## BoredErica

Hmmm, CPU bottlenecked in The Last Remnant.







Thankfully, it's not bad enough to really bother me.


----------



## class101

CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT is a new type of BSOD I'm getting if I enable C States and doing x264 stress test near the max of my CPU, not sure what C State is causing this I just switched from Auto to Enabled and left the other Enabled as it is

Hopefully this type of BSOD is gone as soon I set back C States to Auto, not sure if I find which of the multiple states is causing this, will report if finding cause, this would be a pity to miss the use of C States for this


----------



## Cyro999

It's quite likely you're just at an edgy/low Input voltage or vcore and didn't realize


----------



## Austel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> A random question for those 4.4ghz and above users:
> 
> What wattage are you getting with your processors? An estimate will do.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Austel*
> 
> I recently tried stressing my 4770k with Prime95 27.9 and temps stay around 60-70 at most for the first 16 tests then sky rocket to 95-100 then throttling occurs. Voltages are fixed so no voltage creep occurred. I've always used prime95 25.11 for my FX-8350 and whatever if you highest temps were ok in the first 45 minutes you cooling was adequate for a 20-24hr test and then tweak gpu OC until no crashing occurred in games. I found that Prime95 25.11 was a good stress test to start with for haswell and also good indicator for temps. I just cant get through a 27.9 blend test unless I have a ridiculously low overclock. I cant run intel burn because the temps are to high. I'm just wondering how so many people get such low temps with crazy high voltages yet I have a delidded chip, running h100i with noctua fans and a max cpu vid of 1.29. Personally I just dont see how anyone can get through a 27.9 test with 1.3+ vcore without throttling regardless of how good a chip is. Yesterday I played Crysis 3 for 2-3hrs and highest temp was 65 degree while central heating was on in the house. In World Of Warcraft temps dont go over 50 degrees. When I run Cinebench temps are arond 65-70 at most if central heating is on as well etc. Temps during basic video conversions is under 70 degrees. I'm not comfortable that my system is as stable as it can be because it wont complete the most strenuous of Prime95 avx tests because of the high temps. I know there's a a lot of variance with chips but without sounding like a know all I just dont see how some people say that X number is their max temps yet wont run the latest Prime95. Also a lot of the recommended stress tests listed in this thread are farely easy to get through. Do you really have to get a through 12hr++ stress test with latest prime (AVX) tests with temps under 85 degrees to consider the max stable overclock? I'm starting to think you do but seems pointless to do a bare minimum overclock so you can do it. This post probably sounds like a rant but after weeks of frustrating testing and tweaking settings I'm a bit over it lol. Also this thread has been extremely helpful as well. If you were interested in my settings I've listed them below.
> 
> Delidded
> Multi - 45
> Uncore - 41
> Vcore - 1.29
> Memory - 2400 10-12-12-31-2N @ 1.7 volt


I thought I would quote this old post as I've had a few changes to my system. Recently I installed a second GTX 770 and found that the 2nd pcie slot was faulty and the card wasnt detected. In the end I replaced the Asrock motherboard with a Gigabyte Z97X-UD5H. I had to rma that as well as I had problem with a memory slot so very unlucky. When I got the replacement back I found that my cpu was running so much cooler with the Gigabyte board. I've been able to increase my overclock to 4.5ghz using the same 1.3 vcore and run Prime28.5 with ease. I did a test last night and temps didnt over 75 degrees during the 9hr run. With the Asrock board I couldnt run Prime 27.9 for more than 30 min because the temps would go straight 95-100 degrees. Also tried x.264 and temps were around 60-65 degrees so overall my system is now handling the overclock very well.


----------



## class101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> It's quite likely you're just at an edgy/low Input voltage or vcore and didn't realize


Ha yeah I forgot about rising again input after enabling C States because I enabled them at the end. Not sure about Vcore, I did this at 1.372V and it is the closest I can get in thermal limit without throttling on 4770K in 3x loops of x264 the highest is 96°C and average 90°C. Anything I use after 1.375V starts thermal throttling


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> A random question for those 4.4ghz and above users:
> 
> What wattage are you getting with your processors? An estimate will do.


Wattage isn't really related to frequency:

Ignoring a few things, going from 4ghz to 4.8ghz would be a 20% increase in power consumption.

But if we assume 4ghz runs at 1.0vcore and 4.8 needs 1.4vcore, that voltage change could be estimated to almost double power consumption. It's a far more important change.

Somebody running close to 1.4v with i7 is probably approaching 200 watts. 1.25v with i5 would be much closer to 100w


----------



## blaze2210

Anyone have any run-ins with the 0xFC BSOD code? The search results don't seem to help out much with that one....


----------



## Cyro999

Never heard of it. It happens at OC but not at stock?


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Never heard of it. It happens at OC but not at stock?


Earlier today is the first time I've ever seen this BSOD code, "ATTEMPTED_EXECUTE_OF_NOEXECUTE_MEMORY". Anyone have any ideas on how to correct this issue?


----------



## BoredErica

Sounds like it's not due to instable OC...


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Wattage isn't really related to frequency:
> 
> Ignoring a few things, going from 4ghz to 4.8ghz would be a 20% increase in power consumption.
> 
> But if we assume 4ghz runs at 1.0vcore and 4.8 needs 1.4vcore, that voltage change could be estimated to almost double power consumption. It's a far more important change.
> 
> Somebody running close to 1.4v with i7 is probably approaching 200 watts. 1.25v with i5 would be much closer to 100w


An i5 @ 1.25V Vcore can do 200W in Linpack and Prime95. Easily. I hit 200W in those @ 1.20V actually, stopped using Linpack and the hottest Prime95 tests above 1.2V.

To estimate, this has mostly worked for me: calculate the percentage difference in clock and voltage, multiply, and that's how much more power you can expect.
4.0 -> 4.4GHz => 1.1
1.1 -> 1.2V => 1.09
=> 1.2x = 20% more power to dissipate at max

Keep in mind that many stress tests are memory sensitive and if you change memory speed that will raise the power too.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Earlier today is the first time I've ever seen this BSOD code, "ATTEMPTED_EXECUTE_OF_NOEXECUTE_MEMORY". Anyone have any ideas on how to correct this issue?


Virus?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *class101*
> 
> CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT is a new type of BSOD I'm getting if I enable C States and doing x264 stress test near the max of my CPU, not sure what C State is causing this I just switched from Auto to Enabled and left the other Enabled as it is
> 
> Hopefully this type of BSOD is gone as soon I set back C States to Auto, not sure if I find which of the multiple states is causing this, will report if finding cause, this would be a pity to miss the use of C States for this


Is there a list of what each BSOD means, especially related to overclocking?
I sometimes get them too when crashing, especially with 4.7GHz. And my memory kept being turned off from XMP profile.

4.4GHz @ 1.17V
4.5GHz @ 1.21V
4.6GHz @ 1.27V
4.7GHz @ x.xxV probably higher than 1.33V I tried last time, I bet 1.35 cold do it, but that's a bad return for so much extra voltage


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> An i5 @ 1.25V Vcore can do 200W in Linpack and Prime95. Easily. I hit 200W in those @ 1.20V actually, stopped using Linpack and the hottest Prime95 tests above 1.2V.
> 
> To estimate, this has mostly worked for me: calculate the percentage difference in clock and voltage, multiply, and that's how much more power you can expect.
> 4.0 -> 4.4GHz => 1.1
> 1.1 -> 1.2V => 1.09
> => 1.2x = 20% more power to dissipate at max
> 
> Keep in mind that many stress tests are memory sensitive and if you change memory speed that will raise the power too.
> 
> Is there a list of what each BSOD means, especially related to overclocking?
> I sometimes get them too when crashing, especially with 4.7GHz. And my memory kept being turned off from XMP profile.
> 
> 4.4GHz @ 1.17V
> 4.5GHz @ 1.21V
> 4.6GHz @ 1.27V
> 4.7GHz @ x.xxV probably higher than 1.33V I tried last time, I bet 1.35 cold do it, but that's a bad return for so much extra voltage


No, there is no list of Bsod codes to figure out what needs tweaking. I've Bsoded my computer 50+ times trying to figure out a reliable method but I couldn't find it. The only halfway useful thing I noticed was that the bsod code can change depending on what stress test you were bsoding at.


----------



## class101

yup the CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT I got a few times I just think it was just the regular BSOD I have when I'm missing voltage WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR. I just did not figured it out because it was in the first time trying this new option C States and was surprise to get a new error' code

This CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT was probably simply hiding a regular WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR error I get when C States are off and voltage too low

At least if error codes are not general rules, they can give clues something changed


----------



## koekwau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *class101*
> 
> yup the CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT I got a few times I just think it was just the regular BSOD I have when I'm missing voltage WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR. I just did not figured it out because it was in the first time trying this new option C States and was surprise to get a new error' code
> 
> This CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT was probably simply hiding a regular WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR error I get when C States are off and voltage too low
> 
> At least if error codes are not general rules, they can give clues something changed


I get both BSOD's when I've set a Vcore too low for the speed I'm running.
Adding more Vcore solves it.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> An i5 @ 1.25V Vcore can do 200W in Linpack and Prime95. Easily. I hit 200W in those @ 1.20V actually, stopped using Linpack and the hottest Prime95 tests above 1.2V.
> 
> To estimate, this has mostly worked for me: calculate the percentage difference in clock and voltage, multiply, and that's how much more power you can expect.
> 4.0 -> 4.4GHz => 1.1
> 1.1 -> 1.2V => 1.09
> => 1.2x = 20% more power to dissipate at max


How are you measuring? Sounds like you're either using a sensor or a wall power value for entire system.

1.1v to 1.2v would actually be calculated as a 19% increase in power because power is proportional to the square of the voltage here. Also keep in mind that resistance and power are temperature sensitive, so if you're at 90c then your power figures will look significantly different (perhaps even by like 1.2x) compared to at 60c with the same voltage, clock speed etc

I think due to chip design, i5 and i7 power is actually pretty much the same for the highest consumption tests.

If you have a power value of 200w on the chip for 1.2vcore.. My friend with delidded chip, cold room and a h110 running push/pull with fast fans + i7 and vcore exceeding 1.4 was able to run some of the hot tests without throttling. Pretty simple math puts that at or even a bit above 300 watts with your point of comparison, so based on that and some other figures i don't think the CPU alone can actually use that much power at that low voltage. I'd probably believe 150, though - not sure how correct i am


----------



## JackCY

The CPU reports consumption, most of the monitoring programs show the consumption of cores, uncore and the whole package. And under Prime95 hottest tests or under Linpack it does go sky high.
For normal use it's below 140W even with 1.27V and 4.6GHz. Running x264 now, shows 138.712W max, 72C max. But if I would run the hot tests it would go up and maybe even above 200W and over 90C, nope nope nope.

Run a hot test and look at the power reported that the CPU consumes.

The max amperage is a little below 140A for 1.21V and 4.5GHz, 1.81V VRIN. I have to increase the current limit when trying higher voltages for 4.6 and 4.7GHz where 140A becomes too small.

While running x264 ran a quick 1024MB Linpack for you, there you go, 191.772W max.
The x264 runs around 135W.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> The CPU reports consumption, most of the monitoring programs show the consumption of cores, uncore and the whole package. And under Prime95 hottest tests or under Linpack it does go sky high.
> For normal use it's below 140W even with 1.27V and 4.6GHz. Running x264 now, shows 138.712W max, 72C max. But if I would run the hot tests it would go up and maybe even above 200W and over 90C, nope nope nope.
> 
> Run a hot test and look at the power reported that the CPU consumes.
> 
> The max amperage is a little below 140A for 1.21V and 4.5GHz, 1.81V VRIN. I have to increase the current limit when trying higher voltages for 4.6 and 4.7GHz where 140A becomes too small.


Those sensors are not the most accurate though. You can show things like very large package power drops by doing things like running 2.2v input instead of 1.8v, when in reality it doesn't lower power usage by 10-20%.

I prefer data like this:
Quote:


> x264 pass 2 = ~116w
> Peak Vcore = 1.080
> Hottest core = 51c
> 
> LinX 0.6.5 with 6144 memory entered = ~170w (~192 GFlops)
> Peak Vcore = 1.092
> Hottest core = 78c
> 
> "It's at the wall for the entire system.
> 
> System:
> 
> 4670k
> 2x4GB ram
> 7950
> one five year old mechanical hard drive (was always spun up)
> one SSD
> two 120mm pwm fans
> four 140mm fans
> seasonic ss-660xp 600w psu (rated platinum)"


^That's at the wall for entire system, so if we assume say 90% PSU efficiency at that load, that's 153w for the system to get 192gflops @4ghz, ~1.09vcore. Some of that will go to things like HDD, case fans, GPU idling (my GPU uses like 20 watts minimum at idle, i think.. many use more) and to stuff like VRM losses before it reaches the chip. So actual power to the CPU at that 1.09vcore could be as low as ~100w.


----------



## LagunaX

Testing my 4790k.
On the x264 stress test, should I select auto or 16 threads?
Is 32 or 64 bit more stressful than the other?
Thanks.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LagunaX*
> 
> Testing my 4790k.
> On the x264 stress test, should I select auto or 16 threads?
> Is 32 or 64 bit more stressful than the other?
> Thanks.


Use 64 bit, 16 threads


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> *x264: The Cool Stresser*
> I highly recommend trying x264 encoding test if you are looking for a stressful nonsynthetic stress test. Nonsynthetic meaning temps will not be very high, being only a notch higher than normal 100% CPU load. Voltage will not increase dramatically like in Prime95 if you are using adaptive. But it'll still be very stressful, often causing crashes in an hour at most. For a peace of mind I recommend running x264 looped all night as you sleep once, and if it passes, it's stable. We have managed to produce a x264 version modified for stressing purposes instead of benchmarking purposes.
> 
> Angelotti made a nice post with his tweaked and optimized version of x264. It is a little more stressful than standard x264 and has a few small improvements over the original x264. (This version has the Loop.exe built into the application itself; no fiddling with different exes.) This is the recommended version of x264 to use by default.
> 
> https://mega.co.nz/#!3tAGnAqZ!QbCz2r1fG0WjM8DgGYeExngGypaHftAzPUgTSn2kAdk


*x264 Stability Test v2*

*Update v2.05* to the script that runs x264. Reuse if you like.
Download the package above, update/add script file with the one below, download latest x264-64 8bit version from *repository here* and replace (x264-64.exe) it in the test folder.

Updated things as far as I can remember:

x264 version is printed by the exe itself and when someone updates their x264 exe it will show the correct version
revised configuration and CLI
POPD instead of "cd.."
names are defined as variables, easy to change at one place
all options listed for priority except realtime that should rather not be used
results are generated on the fly, continuously and are not lost when test crashes due to bad OC
results show loop start time and one can find how long it ran before a crash, equal to command line output
crashed logs are deleted on a new start and not appended to
parametrized options, easy to create predefined configs with shortcuts and batches using the optional parameters
added help for parameters -h, --help
_infinity_ now works instead of a number of loops as well
fixed loop counter when running infinite test
v2.04 cosmetic polish of code nothing more, default values used if you hit enter when asked for config values
Meaning one can also input a very high number of loops or infinity, keep it running and then stop it as desired and not lose the results.
Of course unfinished results are temporarily stored in the test folder.



Spoiler: Help



Code:



Code:


================================================================
                     x264-64 Stability test
================================================================

x264 0.146.2538 121396c
(libswscale 3.0.0)
(libavformat 56.16.0)
built on Feb 24 2015, gcc: 4.9.2
x264 configuration: --bit-depth=8 --chroma-format=all
libx264 configuration: --bit-depth=8 --chroma-format=all
x264 license: GPL version 2 or later
libswscale/libavformat license: LGPL version 2.1 or later

x264-64 Stability test
v2.04 for OCN by JackCY

Usage: batch.bat [options]

-h, --help        This help.
-n, --name        Log name.
-l, --loops       Number of loops [0, 1, ..., infinity].
-t, --threads     Number of threads [auto, 8, 16].
-p, --priority    Priority [low, belownormal, normal, abovenormal, high].







Spoiler: CMD output



Code:



Code:


================================================================
                     x264-64 Stability test
================================================================

x264 0.142.2453 ea0ca51
(libswscale 2.1.2)
(libavformat 55.20.0)
built on Jul 21 2014, gcc: 4.9.0
configuration: --bit-depth=8 --chroma-format=all
x264 license: GPL version 2 or later
libswscale/libavformat license: LGPL version 2.1 or later

==== Configuration =============================================

Log name = test1
Log name = x264-log_test1.rtf
[0, 1, ..., infinity]
Loops    = 2
[auto, 8, 16]
Threads  = 8
[low, belownormal, normal, abovenormal, high]
Priority = normal

==== Results ===================================================

Start:  16:56:19.32 Wed 08/13/2014

Loop 1: 16:56:19.34

encoded 2121 frames, 3.38 fps, 35913.33 kb/s

Loop 2: 17:06:46.43

encoded 2121 frames, 3.27 fps, 35913.33 kb/s

Finish: 17:17:35.42 Wed 08/13/2014

================================================================

Hit ENTER to open x264-log_test1.rtf and exit.







Spoiler: LOG output



Code:



Code:


================================================================
                     x264-64 Stability test
================================================================

x264 0.142.2453 ea0ca51
(libswscale 2.1.2)
(libavformat 55.20.0)
built on Jul 21 2014, gcc: 4.9.0
configuration: --bit-depth=8 --chroma-format=all
x264 license: GPL version 2 or later
libswscale/libavformat license: LGPL version 2.1 or later

==== Configuration =============================================

Log name = x264-log_test1.rtf 
Loops    = 2 
Threads  = 8 
Priority = normal

==== Results ===================================================

Start:  16:56:19.32 Wed 08/13/2014

Loop 1: 16:56:19.34
encoded 2121 frames, 3.38 fps, 35913.33 kb/s

Loop 2: 17:06:46.43
encoded 2121 frames, 3.27 fps, 35913.33 kb/s

Finish: 17:17:35.42 Wed 08/13/2014







Spoiler: x264 Stability Test (64bit log).bat



Code:



Code:


SET Version=2.05
REM Updated by JackCY 07/05/2015
REM Based on Darkwizzie's and Angelotti's script.

@ECHO off
setlocal enabledelayedexpansion

CLS
PUSHD "%CD%\test"

:info

ECHO ================================================================
ECHO                      x264-64 Stability test
ECHO ================================================================

ECHO.
x264-64 --version
ECHO.

:configuration

SET "logHeader1=                     x264-64 Stability test"
SET "logHeader2================================================================="
SET "logPrefix=x264-log_"
SET "logExtension=rtf"
SET "logViewer=wordpad"
SET "encoderLogPrefix=encoderLoop"
SET "encoderLogExtension=log"
SET "increment=1"

:parameters

REM  -h --help, -n --name, -l --loops, -t --threads, -p --priority

SHIFT
IF [%0]==[] GOTO paramsdone
IF [%0]==[-h] GOTO phelp
IF [%0]==[--help] GOTO phelp
IF [%0]==[-n] GOTO pname
IF [%0]==[--name] GOTO pname
IF [%0]==[-l] GOTO ploops
IF [%0]==[--loops] GOTO ploops
IF [%0]==[-t] GOTO pthreads
IF [%0]==[--threads] GOTO pthreads
IF [%0]==[-p] GOTO ppriority
IF [%0]==[--priority] GOTO ppriority

ECHO Invalid parameter specified: %0
GOTO exit

:phelp
ECHO x264-64 Stability test
ECHO v%Version% for OCN by JackCY
ECHO.
ECHO Usage: batch.bat [options]
ECHO.
ECHO -h, --help        This help.
ECHO -n, --name        Log name.
ECHO -l, --loops       Number of loops [0, 1, ..., infinity].
ECHO -t, --threads     Number of threads [auto, 8, 16].
ECHO -p, --priority    Priority [low, belownormal, normal, abovenormal, high].
ECHO.
GOTO exit

:pname
SHIFT
IF [%0]==[] (
        ECHO Invalid parameter value: name
        GOTO exit
) ELSE (
        SET logName=%~0
        GOTO parameters
)
:ploops
SHIFT
IF [%0]==[] (
        ECHO Invalid parameter value: loops
        GOTO exit
) ELSE (
        SET loops=%0
        GOTO parameters
)
:pthreads
SHIFT
IF [%0]==[] (
        ECHO Invalid parameter value: threads
        GOTO exit
) ELSE (
        SET threads=%0
        GOTO parameters
)
:ppriority
SHIFT
IF [%0]==[] (
        ECHO Invalid parameter value: priority
        GOTO exit
) ELSE (
        SET priority=%0
        GOTO parameters
)

:paramsdone

ECHO ==== Configuration =============================================
ECHO.

IF NOT DEFINED logName SET /p logName="Log name = "
IF [!logName!]==[] (
        SET "logName=OCN"
)
ECHO Log name = %logPrefix%%logName%.%logExtension%

IF NOT DEFINED loops (
        ECHO [0, 1, ..., infinity]
        SET /p loops="Loops    = "
        IF [!loops!]==[] (
                SET "loops=10"
                ECHO Loops    = !loops!
        )
) ELSE (
        ECHO Loops    = !loops!
)
IF NOT DEFINED threads (
        ECHO [auto, 8, 16]
        SET /p threads="Threads  = "
        IF [!threads!]==[] (
                SET "threads=auto"
                ECHO Threads  = !threads!
        )
) ELSE (
        ECHO Threads  = !threads!
)
IF NOT DEFINED priority (
        ECHO [low, belownormal, normal, abovenormal, high]
        SET /p priority="Priority = "
        IF [!priority!]==[] (
                SET "priority=normal"
                ECHO Priority = !priority!
        )
) ELSE (
        ECHO Priority = !priority!
)
ECHO.

:reset

DEL "%encoderLogPrefix%*.%encoderLogExtension%" >NUL 2>&1
DEL "*.stats" >NUL 2>&1
DEL "*.mbtree" >NUL 2>&1
DEL "encode.mkv" >NUL 2>&1
DEL "%logPrefix%*.%logExtension%" >NUL 2>&1

:log-header

ECHO %logHeader2%>> "%logPrefix%%logName%.%logExtension%"
ECHO %logHeader1%>> "%logPrefix%%logName%.%logExtension%"
ECHO %logHeader2%>> "%logPrefix%%logName%.%logExtension%"
ECHO.>> "%logPrefix%%logName%.%logExtension%"
x264-64 --version >> "%logPrefix%%logName%.%logExtension%"
ECHO.>> "%logPrefix%%logName%.%logExtension%"

ECHO ==== Configuration =============================================>> "%logPrefix%%logName%.%logExtension%"
ECHO.>> "%logPrefix%%logName%.%logExtension%"
ECHO Log name = %logPrefix%%logName%.%logExtension% >> "%logPrefix%%logName%.%logExtension%"
ECHO Loops    = %loops% >> "%logPrefix%%logName%.%logExtension%"
ECHO Threads  = %threads% >> "%logPrefix%%logName%.%logExtension%"
ECHO Priority = %priority% >> "%logPrefix%%logName%.%logExtension%"
ECHO.>> "%logPrefix%%logName%.%logExtension%"

:encode

ECHO ==== Results ===================================================|tee -a "%logPrefix%%logName%.%logExtension%"
ECHO.|tee -a "%logPrefix%%logName%.%logExtension%"
ECHO Start:  !TIME! !DATE!|tee -a "%logPrefix%%logName%.%logExtension%"
ECHO.|tee -a "%logPrefix%%logName%.%logExtension%"

IF [%loops%]==[infinity] (
        SET "increment=0"
        SET "loops=10"
)
SET "counter=0"

FOR /L %%n in (1,%increment%,%loops%) do (
        SET /A counter=!counter!+1
        ECHO Loop !counter!: !TIME!|tee -a "%logPrefix%%logName%.%logExtension%"

        start /%priority% /b x264-64 --quiet --preset slower --crf 16 --threads %threads% --rc-lookahead 40 --aq-strength 1.5 --merange 24 --subme 10 --psy-rd 1.5:0 --video-filter crop:0,20,0,22/resize:width=1920,height=1040,method=lanczos4 --thread-input --output "encode.mkv" "test-1080p.mp4" --aud 2>&1 | tee "%encoderLogPrefix%%%n.%encoderLogExtension%"

        grep -U "encoded" "%encoderLogPrefix%%%n.%encoderLogExtension%" >> "%logPrefix%%logName%.%logExtension%"
        ECHO.|tee -a "%logPrefix%%logName%.%logExtension%"
)

:end

ECHO Finish: !TIME! !DATE!|tee -a "%logPrefix%%logName%.%logExtension%"
ECHO.|tee -a "%logPrefix%%logName%.%logExtension%"
ECHO ================================================================
ECHO.

:clean-up

ping 127.0.0.1 -n 1 -w 1000 >NUL 2>&1
DEL "%encoderLogPrefix%*.%encoderLogExtension%" >NUL 2>&1
DEL "*.stats" >NUL 2>&1
DEL "*.mbtree" >NUL 2>&1
DEL "encode.mkv" >NUL 2>&1
MOVE "%logPrefix%%logName%.%logExtension%" .. >NUL 2>&1
POPD

ECHO.
SET /p wait=Hit ENTER to open %logPrefix%%logName%.%logExtension% and exit.
start /b %logViewer% "%logPrefix%%logName%.%logExtension%"

:exit





To exit the batch properly and completely issue a break command: CTRL+BREAK
BREAK is also labeled PAUSE on most keyboards.

CTRL+C will not exit the last x264 test running unless the command line window is closed.

*Sample shortcuts for predefined configs:*

Code:



Code:


"C:\x264 Stability Test v2\x264 Stability Test (64bit + log) v2.04.bat" -n i5-config-10 -l 10 -t 8 -p normal

Code:



Code:


"C:\x264 Stability Test v2\x264 Stability Test (64bit + log) v2.04.bat" --name "i7 config infinity" --loops infinity --threads 16 --priority normal

*Parameters can be in any order or omitted, they are optional. If a parameter is not predefined you will get asked for it's value.*

Recommended presets to run for stability and reporting purposes, runs 8-9 hours:

*Intel i5, 4C/4T*

Code:



Code:


"C:\x264 Stability Test v2\x264 Stability Test (64bit + log) v2.04.bat" -n i5-config-50 -l 50 -t 8 -p normal

*Intel i7, 4C/8T*

Code:



Code:


"C:\x264 Stability Test v2\x264 Stability Test (64bit + log) v2.04.bat" -n i7-config-50 -l 50 -t 16 -p normal

*x265 Stability Test v1*

Thought it's going to be a simple swap, nope, still not. x265 is still far far away from what x264 can do. Had to use HandbrakeCLI to get a usable access to x265 encoder without having to use either RAW YUV (would be gigabytes huge test video file) or convert to it with some tool, none I liked.

x265 runs a little hotter than x264 say by 2C and is able to load the CPU more, keeps CPU load pretty much maxed out without any issue unlike x264 that doesn't manage to load the last tenths of percent.
x265 has different parallelism than x264, threads are set to auto, even for pure x265 it's best to keep them on auto, using more than necessary harms performance and load probably too.

Download the original test package on top. *Continue to Handbrake and get 64bit CLI version.* Unpack Handbrake into the test folder where the other exe files are, placing HandBrakeCLI.exe right next to them.

Use script below to run the x265 test.



Spoiler: Help



Code:



Code:


================================================================
                     x265-64 Stability test
================================================================

HandbrakeCLI/x265

x265-64 Stability test
v1.00 for OCN by JackCY

Usage: batch.bat [options]

-h, --help        This help.
-n, --name        Log name.
-l, --loops       Number of loops [0, 1, ..., infinity].
-p, --priority    Priority [low, belownormal, normal, abovenormal, high].







Spoiler: CMD output



Code:



Code:


================================================================
                     x265-64 Stability test
================================================================

HandbrakeCLI/x265

==== Configuration =============================================

Log name =
Log name = x265-log_OCN.rtf
[0, 1, ..., infinity]
Loops    =
Loops    = 2
[low, belownormal, normal, abovenormal, high]
Priority =
Priority = normal

==== Results ===================================================

Start:  19:33:19.96 Sun 07/05/2015

Loop 1: 19:33:19.98
[19:33:20] hb_init: starting libhb thread
HandBrake 0.10.2 (2015060900) - MinGW x86_64 - https://handbrake.fr
4 CPUs detected
Opening test-1080p.mp4...
[19:33:20] CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-4690K CPU @ 3.50GHz
[19:33:20]  - Intel microarchitecture Haswell
[19:33:20]  - logical processor count: 4
[19:33:20] OpenCL device #1: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. Tahiti
[19:33:20]  - OpenCL version: 1.2 AMD-APP (1642.5)
[19:33:20]  - driver version: 1642.5 (VM)
[19:33:20]  - device type:    GPU
[19:33:20]  - supported:      YES
[19:33:20] Intel Quick Sync Video support: no
[19:33:20] hb_scan: path=test-1080p.mp4, title_index=1
libbluray/bdnav/index_parse.c:162: indx_parse(): error opening test-1080p.mp4/BD
MV/index.bdmv
libbluray/bdnav/index_parse.c:162: indx_parse(): error opening test-1080p.mp4/BD
MV/BACKUP/index.bdmv
libbluray/bluray.c:2182: nav_get_title_list(test-1080p.mp4) failed
[19:33:20] bd: not a bd - trying as a stream/file instead
libdvdnav: Using dvdnav version 5.0.1
libdvdread: Encrypted DVD support unavailable.
libdvdread:DVDOpenFileUDF:UDFFindFile /VIDEO_TS/VIDEO_TS.IFO failed
libdvdread:DVDOpenFileUDF:UDFFindFile /VIDEO_TS/VIDEO_TS.BUP failed
libdvdread: Can't open file VIDEO_TS.IFO.
libdvdnav: vm: failed to read VIDEO_TS.IFO
[19:33:20] dvd: not a dvd - trying as a stream/file instead
Input #0, mov,mp4,m4a,3gp,3g2,mj2, from 'test-1080p.mp4':
  Metadata:
    major_brand     : isom
    minor_version   : 1
    compatible_brands: isomavc1iso6
    creation_time   : 2014-04-23 09:56:59
    encoder         : My MP4Box GUI 0.6.0.6 <http://my-mp4box-gui.zymichost.com>

  Duration: 00:01:28.46, start: 0.083417, bitrate: 27392 kb/s
    Stream #0.0(und): Video: h264 (High), yuv420p, 1920x1080 [PAR 1:1 DAR 16:9],
 27390 kb/s, 23.98 fps, 24k tbn, 47.95 tbc (default)
    Metadata:
      creation_time   : 2014-04-23 09:56:59
[19:33:20] scan: decoding previews for title 1
Scanning title 1 of 1, preview 8, 80.00 %[19:33:21] scan: 10 previews, 1920x1080
, 23.976 fps, autocrop = 20/22/0/0, aspect 16:9, PAR 1:1
[19:33:21] libhb: scan thread found 1 valid title(s)
+ title 1:
  + stream: test-1080p.mp4
  + duration: 00:01:28
  + size: 1920x1080, pixel aspect: 1/1, display aspect: 1.78, 23.976 fps
  + autocrop: 20/22/0/0
  + support opencl: yes
  + support hwd: yes
  + chapters:
    + 1: cells 0->0, 0 blocks, duration 00:01:28
  + audio tracks:
  + subtitle tracks:
[19:33:21] 1 job(s) to process
[19:33:21] starting job
[19:33:21] sync: expecting 2120 video frames
[19:33:21] job configuration:
[19:33:21]  * source
[19:33:21]    + test-1080p.mp4
[19:33:21]    + title 1, chapter(s) 1 to 1
[19:33:21]    + container: mov,mp4,m4a,3gp,3g2,mj2
[19:33:21]    + data rate: 27392 kbps
[19:33:21]  * destination
[19:33:21]    + encode.mkv
[19:33:21]    + container: Matroska (libavformat)
[19:33:21]  * video track
[19:33:21]    + decoder: h264
[19:33:21]      + bitrate 27390 kbps
[19:33:21]    + filters
[19:33:21]      + Framerate Shaper (0:27000000:1126125)
[19:33:21]        + frame rate: same as source (around 23.976 fps)
[19:33:21]      + Crop and Scale (1920:1040:20:22:0:0)
[19:33:21]        + source: 1920 * 1080, crop (20/22/0/0): 1920 * 1038, scale: 1
920 * 1040
[19:33:21]    + dimensions: 1920 * 1040, mod 0
[19:33:21]    + encoder: H.265 (libx265)
[19:33:21]      + preset:  ultrafast
[19:33:21]      + quality: 16.00 (RF)
[19:33:21] reader: first SCR 7507 id 0x0 DTS 0
x265 [info]: HEVC encoder version 1.5
x265 [info]: build info [Windows][GCC 4.9.0][64 bit] 8bpp
x265 [info]: using cpu capabilities: MMX2 SSE2Fast SSSE3 SSE4.2 AVX AVX2 FMA3 LZ
CNT BMI2
x265 [info]: Main profile, Level-4 (Main tier)
x265 [info]: WPP streams / frame threads / pool  : 33 / 2 / 4
x265 [info]: CTU size / RQT depth inter / intra  : 32 / 1 / 1
x265 [info]: ME / range / subpel / merge         : dia / 25 / 0 / 2
x265 [info]: Keyframe min / max / scenecut       : 24 / 240 / 0
x265 [info]: Lookahead / bframes / badapt        : 10 / 4 / 0
x265 [info]: b-pyramid / weightp / weightb / refs: 1 / 0 / 0 / 1
x265 [info]: Rate Control / AQ-Strength / CUTree : CRF-16.0 / 0.0 / 0
x265 [info]: tools: rd=2 psy-rd=0.30 early-skip deblock fast-intra tmvp
Encoding: task 1 of 1, 0.00 %[19:33:21] sync: first pts is 7507
[19:33:21] sync: video time didn't advance - dropped 1 frames (delta 0 ms, curre
nt 11261, next 15015, dur 3754)
Encoding: task 1 of 1, 97.17 % (11.83 fps, avg 12.17 fps, ETA 00h00m05s)[19:36:1
0] reader: done. 1 scr changes
Encoding: task 1 of 1, 99.95 % (11.62 fps, avg 12.13 fps, ETA 00h00m00s)[19:36:1
8] work: average encoding speed for job is 12.133526 fps
[19:36:18] mux: track 0, 2120 frames, 215541471 bytes, 19510.44 kbps, fifo 256
Muxing: this may take awhile...[19:36:19] sync: got 2120 frames, 2120 expected
[19:36:19] render: lost time: 0 (0 frames)
[19:36:19] render: gained time: 0 (0 frames) (0 not accounted for)
[19:36:19] h264-decoder done: 2121 frames, 0 decoder errors, 0 drops
x265 [info]: frame I:      9, Avg QP:16.68  kb/s: 40077.06
x265 [info]: frame P:    416, Avg QP:18.67  kb/s: 27544.19
x265 [info]: frame B:   1695, Avg QP:20.65  kb/s: 17417.05
x265 [info]: global :   2120, Avg QP:20.25  kb/s: 19500.46
x265 [info]: consecutive B-frames: 0.2% 0.0% 0.0% 0.2% 99.5%
[19:36:19] libhb: work result = 0

Encode done!

HandBrake has exited.

Loop 2: 19:36:19.25
[19:36:19] hb_init: starting libhb thread
HandBrake 0.10.2 (2015060900) - MinGW x86_64 - https://handbrake.fr
4 CPUs detected
Opening test-1080p.mp4...
[19:36:19] CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-4690K CPU @ 3.50GHz
[19:36:19]  - Intel microarchitecture Haswell
[19:36:19]  - logical processor count: 4
[19:36:19] OpenCL device #1: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. Tahiti
[19:36:19]  - OpenCL version: 1.2 AMD-APP (1642.5)
[19:36:19]  - driver version: 1642.5 (VM)
[19:36:19]  - device type:    GPU
[19:36:19]  - supported:      YES
[19:36:19] Intel Quick Sync Video support: no
[19:36:19] hb_scan: path=test-1080p.mp4, title_index=1
libbluray/bdnav/index_parse.c:162: indx_parse(): error opening test-1080p.mp4/BD
MV/index.bdmv
libbluray/bdnav/index_parse.c:162: indx_parse(): error opening test-1080p.mp4/BD
MV/BACKUP/index.bdmv
libbluray/bluray.c:2182: nav_get_title_list(test-1080p.mp4) failed
[19:36:19] bd: not a bd - trying as a stream/file instead
libdvdnav: Using dvdnav version 5.0.1
libdvdread: Encrypted DVD support unavailable.
libdvdread:DVDOpenFileUDF:UDFFindFile /VIDEO_TS/VIDEO_TS.IFO failed
libdvdread:DVDOpenFileUDF:UDFFindFile /VIDEO_TS/VIDEO_TS.BUP failed
libdvdread: Can't open file VIDEO_TS.IFO.
libdvdnav: vm: failed to read VIDEO_TS.IFO
[19:36:19] dvd: not a dvd - trying as a stream/file instead
Input #0, mov,mp4,m4a,3gp,3g2,mj2, from 'test-1080p.mp4':
  Metadata:
    major_brand     : isom
    minor_version   : 1
    compatible_brands: isomavc1iso6
    creation_time   : 2014-04-23 09:56:59
    encoder         : My MP4Box GUI 0.6.0.6 <http://my-mp4box-gui.zymichost.com>

  Duration: 00:01:28.46, start: 0.083417, bitrate: 27392 kb/s
    Stream #0.0(und): Video: h264 (High), yuv420p, 1920x1080 [PAR 1:1 DAR 16:9],
 27390 kb/s, 23.98 fps, 24k tbn, 47.95 tbc (default)
    Metadata:
      creation_time   : 2014-04-23 09:56:59
[19:36:19] scan: decoding previews for title 1
Scanning title 1 of 1, preview 10, 100.00 %[19:36:20] scan: 10 previews, 1920x10
80, 23.976 fps, autocrop = 20/22/0/0, aspect 16:9, PAR 1:1
[19:36:20] libhb: scan thread found 1 valid title(s)
+ title 1:
  + stream: test-1080p.mp4
  + duration: 00:01:28
  + size: 1920x1080, pixel aspect: 1/1, display aspect: 1.78, 23.976 fps
  + autocrop: 20/22/0/0
  + support opencl: yes
  + support hwd: yes
  + chapters:
    + 1: cells 0->0, 0 blocks, duration 00:01:28
  + audio tracks:
  + subtitle tracks:
[19:36:20] 1 job(s) to process
[19:36:20] starting job
[19:36:20] sync: expecting 2120 video frames
[19:36:20] job configuration:
[19:36:20]  * source
[19:36:20]    + test-1080p.mp4
[19:36:20]    + title 1, chapter(s) 1 to 1
[19:36:20]    + container: mov,mp4,m4a,3gp,3g2,mj2
[19:36:20]    + data rate: 27392 kbps
[19:36:20]  * destination
[19:36:20]    + encode.mkv
[19:36:20]    + container: Matroska (libavformat)
[19:36:20]  * video track
[19:36:20]    + decoder: h264
[19:36:20]      + bitrate 27390 kbps
[19:36:20]    + filters
[19:36:20]      + Framerate Shaper (0:27000000:1126125)
[19:36:20]        + frame rate: same as source (around 23.976 fps)
[19:36:20]      + Crop and Scale (1920:1040:20:22:0:0)
[19:36:20]        + source: 1920 * 1080, crop (20/22/0/0): 1920 * 1038, scale: 1
920 * 1040
[19:36:20]    + dimensions: 1920 * 1040, mod 0
[19:36:20]    + encoder: H.265 (libx265)
[19:36:20]      + preset:  ultrafast
[19:36:20]      + quality: 16.00 (RF)
[19:36:20] reader: first SCR 7507 id 0x0 DTS 0
x265 [info]: HEVC encoder version 1.5
x265 [info]: build info [Windows][GCC 4.9.0][64 bit] 8bpp
x265 [info]: using cpu capabilities: MMX2 SSE2Fast SSSE3 SSE4.2 AVX AVX2 FMA3 LZ
CNT BMI2
x265 [info]: Main profile, Level-4 (Main tier)
x265 [info]: WPP streams / frame threads / pool  : 33 / 2 / 4
x265 [info]: CTU size / RQT depth inter / intra  : 32 / 1 / 1
x265 [info]: ME / range / subpel / merge         : dia / 25 / 0 / 2
x265 [info]: Keyframe min / max / scenecut       : 24 / 240 / 0
x265 [info]: Lookahead / bframes / badapt        : 10 / 4 / 0
x265 [info]: b-pyramid / weightp / weightb / refs: 1 / 0 / 0 / 1
x265 [info]: Rate Control / AQ-Strength / CUTree : CRF-16.0 / 0.0 / 0
x265 [info]: tools: rd=2 psy-rd=0.30 early-skip deblock fast-intra tmvp
Encoding: task 1 of 1, 0.00 %[19:36:20] sync: first pts is 7507
[19:36:20] sync: video time didn't advance - dropped 1 frames (delta 0 ms, curre
nt 11261, next 15015, dur 3754)
Encoding: task 1 of 1, 97.26 % (14.08 fps, avg 11.86 fps, ETA 00h00m06s)[19:39:1
4] reader: done. 1 scr changes
Encoding: task 1 of 1, 99.95 % (12.27 fps, avg 11.88 fps, ETA 00h00m00s)[19:39:2
1] work: average encoding speed for job is 11.881344 fps
Muxing: this may take awhile...[19:39:21] mux: track 0, 2120 frames, 215541471 b
ytes, 19510.44 kbps, fifo 256
[19:39:21] sync: got 2120 frames, 2120 expected
[19:39:21] render: lost time: 0 (0 frames)
[19:39:21] render: gained time: 0 (0 frames) (0 not accounted for)
[19:39:21] h264-decoder done: 2121 frames, 0 decoder errors, 0 drops
x265 [info]: frame I:      9, Avg QP:16.68  kb/s: 40077.06
x265 [info]: frame P:    416, Avg QP:18.67  kb/s: 27544.19
x265 [info]: frame B:   1695, Avg QP:20.65  kb/s: 17417.05
x265 [info]: global :   2120, Avg QP:20.25  kb/s: 19500.46
x265 [info]: consecutive B-frames: 0.2% 0.0% 0.0% 0.2% 99.5%
[19:39:22] libhb: work result = 0

Encode done!

HandBrake has exited.

Finish: 19:39:22.28 Sun 07/05/2015

================================================================

Hit ENTER to open x265-log_OCN.rtf and exit.

Ultrafast preset used only to generate the logs, it uses slower preset normally for testing.





Spoiler: LOG output



Code:



Code:


================================================================
                     x265-64 Stability test
================================================================

HandbrakeCLI/x265

==== Configuration =============================================

Log name = x265-log_OCN.rtf 
Loops    = 2 
Threads  = Auto 
Priority = normal

==== Results ===================================================

Start:  19:33:19.96 Sun 07/05/2015

Loop 1: 19:33:19.98
[19:36:19] libhb: work result = 0

Loop 2: 19:36:19.25
[19:39:22] libhb: work result = 0

Finish: 19:39:22.28 Sun 07/05/2015

Work result equal anything but 0 means the test failed.





Spoiler: x265 Stability Test (64bit log).bat



Code:



Code:


SET Version=1.01
REM Updated by JackCY 07/05/2015

@ECHO off
setlocal enabledelayedexpansion

CLS
PUSHD "%CD%\test"

:info

ECHO ================================================================
ECHO                      x265-64 Stability test
ECHO ================================================================

ECHO.
ECHO HandbrakeCLI/x265
ECHO.

:configuration

SET "logHeader1=                     x265-64 Stability test"
SET "logHeader2================================================================="
SET "logPrefix=x265-log_"
SET "logExtension=rtf"
SET "logViewer=wordpad"
SET "encoderLogPrefix=encoderLoop"
SET "encoderLogExtension=log"
SET "increment=1"

:parameters

REM  -h --help, -n --name, -l --loops, -p --priority

SHIFT
IF [%0]==[] GOTO paramsdone
IF [%0]==[-h] GOTO phelp
IF [%0]==[--help] GOTO phelp
IF [%0]==[-n] GOTO pname
IF [%0]==[--name] GOTO pname
IF [%0]==[-l] GOTO ploops
IF [%0]==[--loops] GOTO ploops
IF [%0]==[-p] GOTO ppriority
IF [%0]==[--priority] GOTO ppriority

ECHO Invalid parameter specified: %0
GOTO exit

:phelp
ECHO x265-64 Stability test
ECHO v%Version% for OCN by JackCY
ECHO.
ECHO Usage: batch.bat [options]
ECHO.
ECHO -h, --help        This help.
ECHO -n, --name        Log name.
ECHO -l, --loops       Number of loops [0, 1, ..., infinity].
ECHO -p, --priority    Priority [low, belownormal, normal, abovenormal, high].
ECHO.
GOTO exit

:pname
SHIFT
IF [%0]==[] (
        ECHO Invalid parameter value: name
        GOTO exit
) ELSE (
        SET logName=%~0
        GOTO parameters
)
:ploops
SHIFT
IF [%0]==[] (
        ECHO Invalid parameter value: loops
        GOTO exit
) ELSE (
        SET loops=%0
        GOTO parameters
)
:ppriority
SHIFT
IF [%0]==[] (
        ECHO Invalid parameter value: priority
        GOTO exit
) ELSE (
        SET priority=%0
        GOTO parameters
)

:paramsdone

ECHO ==== Configuration =============================================
ECHO.

IF NOT DEFINED logName SET /p logName="Log name = "
IF [!logName!]==[] (
        SET "logName=OCN"
)
ECHO Log name = %logPrefix%%logName%.%logExtension%

IF NOT DEFINED loops (
        ECHO [0, 1, ..., infinity]
        SET /p loops="Loops    = "
        IF [!loops!]==[] (
                SET "loops=10"
                ECHO Loops    = !loops!
        )
) ELSE (
        ECHO Loops    = !loops!
)
IF NOT DEFINED priority (
        ECHO [low, belownormal, normal, abovenormal, high]
        SET /p priority="Priority = "
        IF [!priority!]==[] (
                SET "priority=normal"
                ECHO Priority = !priority!
        )
) ELSE (
        ECHO Priority = !priority!
)
ECHO.

:reset

DEL "%encoderLogPrefix%*.%encoderLogExtension%" >NUL 2>&1
DEL "*.stats" >NUL 2>&1
DEL "*.mbtree" >NUL 2>&1
DEL "encode.mkv" >NUL 2>&1
DEL "%logPrefix%*.%logExtension%" >NUL 2>&1

:log-header

ECHO %logHeader2%>> "%logPrefix%%logName%.%logExtension%"
ECHO %logHeader1%>> "%logPrefix%%logName%.%logExtension%"
ECHO %logHeader2%>> "%logPrefix%%logName%.%logExtension%"
ECHO.>> "%logPrefix%%logName%.%logExtension%"
ECHO HandbrakeCLI/x265 >> "%logPrefix%%logName%.%logExtension%"
ECHO.>> "%logPrefix%%logName%.%logExtension%"

ECHO ==== Configuration =============================================>> "%logPrefix%%logName%.%logExtension%"
ECHO.>> "%logPrefix%%logName%.%logExtension%"
ECHO Log name = %logPrefix%%logName%.%logExtension% >> "%logPrefix%%logName%.%logExtension%"
ECHO Loops    = %loops% >> "%logPrefix%%logName%.%logExtension%"
ECHO Threads  = Auto >> "%logPrefix%%logName%.%logExtension%"
ECHO Priority = %priority% >> "%logPrefix%%logName%.%logExtension%"
ECHO.>> "%logPrefix%%logName%.%logExtension%"

:encode

ECHO ==== Results ===================================================|tee -a "%logPrefix%%logName%.%logExtension%"
ECHO.|tee -a "%logPrefix%%logName%.%logExtension%"
ECHO Start:  !TIME! !DATE!|tee -a "%logPrefix%%logName%.%logExtension%"
ECHO.|tee -a "%logPrefix%%logName%.%logExtension%"

IF [%loops%]==[infinity] (
        SET "increment=0"
        SET "loops=10"
)
SET "counter=0"

FOR /L %%n in (1,%increment%,%loops%) do (
        SET /A counter=!counter!+1
        ECHO Loop !counter!: !TIME!|tee -a "%logPrefix%%logName%.%logExtension%"

        start /%priority% /b HandBrakeCLI.exe --crop 20:22:0:0 -q 16 -e x265 --encoder-preset medium -f mkv -i "test-1080p.mp4" -o "encode.mkv" 2>&1 | tee "%encoderLogPrefix%%%n.%encoderLogExtension%"

        grep -U "libhb: work result" "%encoderLogPrefix%%%n.%encoderLogExtension%" >> "%logPrefix%%logName%.%logExtension%"
        ECHO.|tee -a "%logPrefix%%logName%.%logExtension%"
)

:end

ECHO Finish: !TIME! !DATE!|tee -a "%logPrefix%%logName%.%logExtension%"
ECHO.|tee -a "%logPrefix%%logName%.%logExtension%"
ECHO ================================================================
ECHO.

:clean-up

ping 127.0.0.1 -n 1 -w 1000 >NUL 2>&1
DEL "%encoderLogPrefix%*.%encoderLogExtension%" >NUL 2>&1
DEL "*.stats" >NUL 2>&1
DEL "*.mbtree" >NUL 2>&1
REM DEL "encode.mkv" >NUL 2>&1
MOVE "%logPrefix%%logName%.%logExtension%" .. >NUL 2>&1
POPD

ECHO.
SET /p wait=Hit ENTER to open %logPrefix%%logName%.%logExtension% and exit.
start /b %logViewer% "%logPrefix%%logName%.%logExtension%"

:exit





You can place both x264 and x265 into the same folder, no need to make a duplicate. Just don't run both at once unless you want to destroy the universe.

Enjoy


----------



## class101

Amazing, my first google search result for "best synthetic stress tester" is this thread , so what do you think guys is the best synthetic stress tester with what I can expect a crash for wrong overclocks in the 30min ;D ?

I have tested AIDA64 yet but it doesn't seem to be stressful because it has not crashed some wrong overclocks and I have read people getting same weaknesses with

I'm currently testing Prime95 28.5 because it seems the synthetic most of you are using, right ?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *class101*
> 
> Amazing, my first google search result for "best synthetic stress tester" is this thread , so what do you think guys is the best synthetic stress tester with what I can expect a crash for wrong overclocks in the 30min ;D ?
> 
> I have tested AIDA64 yet but it doesn't seem to be stressful because it has not crashed some wrong overclocks and I have read people getting same weaknesses with
> 
> I'm currently testing Prime95 28.5 because it seems the synthetic most of you are using, right ?


x264. The version in the op is what we are mostly using. It runs much cooler than p95 yet still finds instabilities very well.


----------



## class101

Yup I know x264 and appreciate it too but it is not synthetic and when overclocking very close to the CPU limits I have sometimes like 6 loops passing the test and sometimes not so I was thinking of adding a synthetic one to my tests, I have lost a few hours yesterday thinking I was overclocking right and I was wrong finally, but it tooks many x264 loops to figure it out


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *class101*
> 
> Yup I know x264 and appreciate it too but it is not synthetic and when overclocking very close to the CPU limits I have sometimes like 6 loops passing the test and sometimes not so I was thinking of adding a synthetic one to my tests, I have lost a few hours yesterday thinking I was overclocking right and I was wrong finally, but it tooks many x264 loops to figure it out


i run short prime95 runs. I mean 2 or 3 minutes. I do that to make sure it doesnt instant freeze. Then follow it up with x264.

I also run cinenenchr15. I learned that if you bump voltage slightly and gain like 20points cinebenchr15 (priorty set to real-time) then its not stable. The cinebenchr15 score plateaus off when you are close to stable. Adding voltage shouldnt affect the score (plus or minus a few points is ok cause the bench varies).

A small voltage bump giving big gains means you got work left to do.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> x264. The version in the op is what we are mostly using. It runs much cooler than p95 yet still finds instabilities very well.


Finds, sometimes, but takes hours and hours to run. So it's more like 1 day per change of a setting.
Where as with other more hardcore stress tests it's often easier to catch the unstable overclocks in under an hour.

I'm almost at the end of x264 for 4.6GHz when I lowered Uncore and RAM speed that otherwise works with 4.5, seems stable now. Duh.
Maybe I will run something hotter and it crashes quickly, but x264 so far stable loop 24 now out of 25.


----------



## BoredErica

If you want a very intensive, overkill type of test you'll want Prime 28.5.


----------



## class101

Yeah Prime95 28.5 looks very good, when I set an overclock I know to fail 100% with x46 and 1.25V, it did not crash BSOD, I'm presented the fatal error
Quote:


> [Aug 13 22:12] Worker starting
> [Aug 13 22:12] Setting affinity to run worker on logical CPU #1
> [Aug 13 22:12] Beginning a continuous self-test to check your computer.
> [Aug 13 22:12] Please read stress.txt. Choose Test/Stop to end this test.
> [Aug 13 22:12] Test 1, 1800000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M250519 using FMA3 FFT length 12K, Pass1=256, Pass2=48.
> [Aug 13 22:13] FATAL ERROR: Rounding was 0.5, expected less than 0.4
> [Aug 13 22:13] Hardware failure detected, consult stress.txt file.
> [Aug 13 22:13] Torture Test completed 0 tests in 0 minutes - 1 errors, 0 warnings.
> [Aug 13 22:13] Worker stopped.


=)


----------



## SmOgER

A bit offtopic, but when downloading that X264 stress test from OP, I saw mega hosting just became insanely good. It was pumping 18MB/s, that's just freaking awesome.


----------



## koekwau5

You guys shure your CPU's are rock solid stable? Even while gaming?
My previous i7-4770K got tested above 4.3 with AIDA64 up to 4.6. Thought it was stable cuz it could run it for 24 hours and more.
But in Far Cry 3, Max Payne 3 and Borderlands 2 it made the PC BSOD multiple times.

I stopped testing my 4970K at 4.5Ghz cuz that requires 1.26V to be infinite Prime95 stable while 4.6Ghz requires 1.33V and more to be couple of hours Prime95 stable.
I really need to have it Prime95 stable to make shure my games will never crash.


----------



## BoredErica

My original 4.5ghz OC was totally gaming stable, x264 stable, Prime 27.9 stable. Nothing other than probably Prime 28.5 could probably Bsod it, but I never tried.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> A bit offtopic, but when downloading that X264 stress test from OP, I saw mega hosting just became insanely good. It was pumping 18MB/s, that's just freaking awesome.


18 mb/s, huh.

I'm going to find your house.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> My final update to the script that runs x264. Reuse if you like.
> 
> Updated things as far as I can remember:
> 
> x264 version is printed by the exe itself and when someone updates their x264 exe it will show the correct version
> revised configuration and CLI
> POPD instead of "cd.."
> names are defined as variables, easy to change at one place
> all options listed for priority
> results are generated on the fly, continuously and are not lost when test crashes due to bad OC
> results show loop start time and one can find how long it ran before a crash, equal to command line output
> crashed logs are deleted on a new start and not appended to
> Meaning one can also input a very high number of loops, keep it running and then stop it as desired and not lose the results.
> Of course unfinished results are temporarily stored in the test folder.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: CMD output
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> ================================================================
> x264-64 Stability test
> ================================================================
> 
> x264 0.142.2453 ea0ca51
> (libswscale 2.1.2)
> (libavformat 55.20.0)
> built on Jul 21 2014, gcc: 4.9.0
> configuration: --bit-depth=8 --chroma-format=all
> x264 license: GPL version 2 or later
> libswscale/libavformat license: LGPL version 2.1 or later
> 
> ==== Configuration =============================================
> 
> Log name = test1
> Log name = x264_log-test1.rtf
> Loops    = 2
> [auto, 8, 16]
> Threads  = 8
> [low, belownormal, normal, abovenormal, high, realtime]
> Priority = normal
> 
> ==== Results ===================================================
> 
> Start:  16:56:19.32 Wed 08/13/2014
> 
> Loop 1: 16:56:19.34
> 
> encoded 2121 frames, 3.38 fps, 35913.33 kb/s
> 
> Loop 2: 17:06:46.43
> 
> encoded 2121 frames, 3.27 fps, 35913.33 kb/s
> 
> Finish: 17:17:35.42 Wed 08/13/2014
> 
> ================================================================
> 
> Hit ENTER to open x264_log-test1.rtf and exit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: LOG output
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> ================================================================
> x264-64 Stability test
> ================================================================
> 
> x264 0.142.2453 ea0ca51
> (libswscale 2.1.2)
> (libavformat 55.20.0)
> built on Jul 21 2014, gcc: 4.9.0
> configuration: --bit-depth=8 --chroma-format=all
> x264 license: GPL version 2 or later
> libswscale/libavformat license: LGPL version 2.1 or later
> 
> ==== Configuration =============================================
> 
> Log name = x264_log-test1.rtf
> Loops    = 2
> Threads  = 8
> Priority = normal
> 
> ==== Results ===================================================
> 
> Start:  16:56:19.32 Wed 08/13/2014
> 
> Loop 1: 16:56:19.34
> encoded 2121 frames, 3.38 fps, 35913.33 kb/s
> 
> Loop 2: 17:06:46.43
> encoded 2121 frames, 3.27 fps, 35913.33 kb/s
> 
> Finish: 17:17:35.42 Wed 08/13/2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Updated script code
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> REM Version 2.00
> REM Updated by JackCY 8/13/2014
> REM Based on Darkwizzie's and Angelotti's script.
> 
> @ECHO off
> setlocal enabledelayedexpansion
> 
> CLS
> PUSHD "%CD%\test"
> 
> :info
> 
> ECHO ================================================================
> ECHO                      x264-64 Stability test
> ECHO ================================================================
> 
> ECHO.
> x264-64 --version
> ECHO.
> ECHO ==== Configuration =============================================
> 
> :configuration
> 
> SET "logHeader1=                     x264-64 Stability test"
> SET "logHeader2================================================================="
> SET "logPrefix=x264_log-"
> SET "logExtension=rtf"
> SET "logViewer=wordpad"
> SET "encoderLogPrefix=encoderLoop"
> SET "encoderLogExtension=log"
> ECHO.
> SET /p logName="Log name = "
> REM SET "logName=config1"
> ECHO Log name = %logPrefix%%logName%.%logExtension%
> 
> SET /p loops="Loops    = "
> 
> ECHO [auto, 8, 16]
> SET /p threads="Threads  = "
> REM SET "threads=8"
> 
> ECHO [low, belownormal, normal, abovenormal, high, realtime]
> SET /p priority="Priority = "
> REM SET "priority=normal"
> ECHO.
> 
> :reset
> 
> DEL "%encoderLogPrefix%*.%encoderLogExtension%" >NUL 2>&1
> DEL "*.stats" >NUL 2>&1
> DEL "*.mbtree" >NUL 2>&1
> DEL "encode.mkv" >NUL 2>&1
> DEL "%logPrefix%*.%logExtension%" >NUL 2>&1
> 
> :log-header
> 
> ECHO %logHeader2%>> "%logPrefix%%logName%.%logExtension%"
> ECHO %logHeader1%>> "%logPrefix%%logName%.%logExtension%"
> ECHO %logHeader2%>> "%logPrefix%%logName%.%logExtension%"
> ECHO.>> "%logPrefix%%logName%.%logExtension%"
> x264-64 --version >> "%logPrefix%%logName%.%logExtension%"
> ECHO.>> "%logPrefix%%logName%.%logExtension%"
> 
> ECHO ==== Configuration =============================================>> "%logPrefix%%logName%.%logExtension%"
> ECHO.>> "%logPrefix%%logName%.%logExtension%"
> ECHO Log name = %logPrefix%%logName%.%logExtension% >> "%logPrefix%%logName%.%logExtension%"
> ECHO Loops    = %loops% >> "%logPrefix%%logName%.%logExtension%"
> ECHO Threads  = %threads% >> "%logPrefix%%logName%.%logExtension%"
> ECHO Priority = %priority% >> "%logPrefix%%logName%.%logExtension%"
> ECHO.>> "%logPrefix%%logName%.%logExtension%"
> 
> :encode
> 
> ECHO ==== Results ===================================================|tee -a "%logPrefix%%logName%.%logExtension%"
> ECHO.|tee -a "%logPrefix%%logName%.%logExtension%"
> ECHO Start:  !TIME! !DATE!|tee -a "%logPrefix%%logName%.%logExtension%"
> ECHO.|tee -a "%logPrefix%%logName%.%logExtension%"
> 
> for /L %%n in (1,1,%loops%) do (
> ECHO Loop %%n: !TIME!|tee -a "%logPrefix%%logName%.%logExtension%"
> 
> start /%priority% /b x264-64 --quiet --preset slower --crf 16 --threads %threads% --rc-lookahead 40 --aq-strength 1.5 --merange 24 --subme 10 --psy-rd 1.5:0 --video-filter crop:0,20,0,22/resize:width=1920,height=1040,method=lanczos4 --thread-input --output "encode.mkv" "test-1080p.mp4" --aud 2>&1 | tee "%encoderLogPrefix%%%n.%encoderLogExtension%"
> 
> grep -U "encoded" "%encoderLogPrefix%%%n.%encoderLogExtension%" >> "%logPrefix%%logName%.%logExtension%"
> ECHO.|tee -a "%logPrefix%%logName%.%logExtension%"
> )
> 
> :end
> 
> ECHO Finish: !TIME! !DATE!|tee -a "%logPrefix%%logName%.%logExtension%"
> ECHO.|tee -a "%logPrefix%%logName%.%logExtension%"
> ECHO ================================================================
> ECHO.
> 
> :clean-up
> 
> ping 127.0.0.1 -n 1 -w 1000 >NUL 2>&1
> DEL "%encoderLogPrefix%*.%encoderLogExtension%" >NUL 2>&1
> DEL "*.stats" >NUL 2>&1
> DEL "*.mbtree" >NUL 2>&1
> DEL "encode.mkv" >NUL 2>&1
> MOVE "%logPrefix%%logName%.%logExtension%" .. >NUL 2>&1
> POPD
> 
> ECHO.
> SET /p wait=Hit ENTER to open %logPrefix%%logName%.%logExtension% and exit.
> start /b %logViewer% "%logPrefix%%logName%.%logExtension%"
> 
> :exit


So this is a tweaked version of Angelotti's tweaked x264 test?


----------



## class101

Adopted Prime95 in addition to x264, the Blends test looks rock solid, in less than 10min it has rejected all the highest overclocks I was attempting, each of the 8 workers has a chance to report a fatal error, nor the app can crash so you can reboot normally. But because Prime95 generates a lot of overheat on a small voltage, x264 is still a good addition to it for testing the acceptable voltage limit for no thermal throttling in a real scenario because if you look at the overheat generated by Prime95, you will never up the vcore huhuhu


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> My original 4.5ghz OC was totally gaming stable, x264 stable, Prime 27.9 stable. Nothing other than probably Prime 28.5 could probably Bsod it, but I never tried.
> 18 mb/s, huh.
> I'm going to find your house. " src="https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/devil-smiley-019.gif" style="border-width:0px;">
> 
> So this is a tweaked version of Angelotti's tweaked x264 test?


Yes, there is no change to the parameters of x264 so the actual test is equal to the original one.
Only the GREP have been moved to the test loop so it generates the output log continuously. Should not be an issue if it runs between the x264 runs, there is a lot of other stuff running in the OS all the time anyway.
It's mostly interface and friendlier (at least for me) usability changes.

It's a x64 version with a log, you can easily make the other versions there are if you want them or some preconfigured versions for example predefined one for i5 with 8 threads, for i7 with 16 threads, ...

Here is what a successful log of 25 loops looks like:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Code:



Code:


================================================================
                     x264-64 Stability test
================================================================

x264 0.142.2453 ea0ca51
(libswscale 2.1.2)
(libavformat 55.20.0)
built on Jul 21 2014, gcc: 4.9.0
configuration: --bit-depth=8 --chroma-format=all
x264 license: GPL version 2 or later
libswscale/libavformat license: LGPL version 2.1 or later

==== Configuration =============================================

Log name = x264_log-46-39-13_static_1.270-1.170-auto-1.950L1.rtf 
Loops    = 25 
Threads  = 8 
Priority = belownormal

==== Results ===================================================

Start:  17:38:46.21 Wed 08/13/2014

Loop 1: 17:38:46.23
encoded 2121 frames, 3.35 fps, 35913.33 kb/s

Loop 2: 17:49:19.83
encoded 2121 frames, 3.21 fps, 35913.33 kb/s

Loop 3: 18:00:21.57
encoded 2121 frames, 3.24 fps, 35913.33 kb/s

Loop 4: 18:11:16.33
encoded 2121 frames, 3.17 fps, 35913.33 kb/s

Loop 5: 18:22:25.35
encoded 2121 frames, 3.32 fps, 35913.33 kb/s

Loop 6: 18:33:04.51
encoded 2121 frames, 3.21 fps, 35913.33 kb/s

Loop 7: 18:44:06.05
encoded 2121 frames, 3.37 fps, 35913.33 kb/s

Loop 8: 18:54:36.40
encoded 2121 frames, 3.37 fps, 35913.33 kb/s

Loop 9: 19:05:06.52
encoded 2121 frames, 3.32 fps, 35913.33 kb/s

Loop 10: 19:15:45.74
encoded 2121 frames, 3.33 fps, 35913.33 kb/s

Loop 11: 19:26:23.49
encoded 2121 frames, 3.32 fps, 35913.33 kb/s

Loop 12: 19:37:03.05
encoded 2121 frames, 3.35 fps, 35913.33 kb/s

Loop 13: 19:47:36.67
encoded 2121 frames, 3.34 fps, 35913.33 kb/s

Loop 14: 19:58:11.98
encoded 2121 frames, 3.34 fps, 35913.33 kb/s

Loop 15: 20:08:47.74
encoded 2121 frames, 3.34 fps, 35913.33 kb/s

Loop 16: 20:19:23.97
encoded 2121 frames, 3.33 fps, 35913.33 kb/s

Loop 17: 20:30:02.07
encoded 2121 frames, 3.33 fps, 35913.33 kb/s

Loop 18: 20:40:39.87
encoded 2121 frames, 3.37 fps, 35913.33 kb/s

Loop 19: 20:51:09.29
encoded 2121 frames, 3.26 fps, 35913.33 kb/s

Loop 20: 21:01:59.50
encoded 2121 frames, 3.36 fps, 35913.33 kb/s

Loop 21: 21:12:32.03
encoded 2121 frames, 3.30 fps, 35913.33 kb/s

Loop 22: 21:23:15.70
encoded 2121 frames, 3.38 fps, 35913.33 kb/s

Loop 23: 21:33:44.38
encoded 2121 frames, 3.34 fps, 35913.33 kb/s

Loop 24: 21:44:20.32
encoded 2121 frames, 3.25 fps, 35913.33 kb/s

Loop 25: 21:55:12.88
encoded 2121 frames, 3.30 fps, 35913.33 kb/s

Finish: 22:05:55.44 Wed 08/13/2014


----------



## lilchronic

Username: lilchronic
CPU Model: i7 4790k
Core Multiplier: 4.9Ghz
CPU VID: 1.31v
Vcore: 1.34v
Uncore Multiplier:4.5Ghz
Uncore Voltage:1.2v
Input Voltage: 2.050v
Cooling Solution: delidded with custom water loop
Stability Test: Prime95 28.5
Batch Number: L419B538
Ram Speed: 2666Mhz @ 11-13-13-32t
Ram Voltage: 1.65v
Motherboard: z97M OC Formula
LLC Setting: Level 1 - 100%

4.9Ghz -


here with some more realistic temps, had to stop prime95 once it hit 90c too hot for my liking


4.8Ghz


4.7Ghz


4.6Ghz but haven't tried any lower voltage than what my stock VID is of 1.2v


----------



## blackhole2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> 0.1 below core, keeping in mind it's often boosted by ~0.03 or ~0.04 while vcore gets ~0.02 boost.


Just to mess around I needed 1.6v on the core to get to 5.0 with my 4670k .. so you are saying if im at 1.3 core then I should be at 1.2 uncore


----------



## class101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Ram Speed: 2666Mhz @ 11-13-13-32t


Just curious did you needed to up VCCSA to get that high ram speed ? I don't see it in your hwinfo

Here I need to up +500offset to get ~1.3V on VCCSA to be able to go 2400MHz at my max core multi x45 core


----------



## blackhole2013

my ram is 11-13-13-32 2666 xmp and I left It on auto .. For some reason I can run my ram at 2933 12-14-14-35 but it seems more sluggish why Is that ..


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *class101*
> 
> Just curious did you needed to up VCCSA to get that high ram speed ? I don't see it in your hwinfo
> 
> Here I need to up +500offset to get ~1.3V on VCCSA to be able to go 2400MHz at my max core multi x45 core


i leave that on auto


----------



## class101

Thanks for sharing the numbers because on my Asus Z87 the Auto mode does not put any much offset so I hav e to do it manually and I realize I may need to up some other voltage to expect go higher, thanks again


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackhole2013*
> 
> Just to mess around I needed 1.6v on the core to get to 5.0 with my 4670k .. so you are saying if im at 1.3 core then I should be at 1.2 uncore


I've heard stories of 1.6vcore killing near instantly even on water/phase. You're nuts.

Something like that, yes


----------



## koekwau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackhole2013*
> 
> my ram is 11-13-13-32 2666 xmp and I left It on auto .. For some reason I can run my ram at 2933 12-14-14-35 but it seems more sluggish why Is that ..


You might have increased the speed of the memory, but the CL12 timing backfires the Mhz increase.
Better is to stay @ 2666Mhz XMP and try lowering the timings.

For example my memory:

Stock: 2400Mhz @ 11-13-13-32-2T @ 1.65V (23GB/s, 52.5ns with MaxMEM preview)
OC: 2133Mhz @ 10-11-10-30-1T @ 1.65V (24.5GB/s, 50.5ns with MaxMEM preview)

Edit: Try and test your memory performance with this tool: http://www.maxxpi.net/pages/downloads/maxxmemsup2---preview.php
Write down benchmark score on various speeds and timings, find which one performs best.


----------



## turbobooster

Just a quastion, i now already what my cpu can do but i dont want to overclock any more that much just for gaming and using winrar.
so i have set it to 4.2ghz

the settings i use are 42 mp 1.080v
cache ratio also 4.2
c-states and eist enable.
options at digi ram, all on auto.

is this a decent overclock for most of the time gaming


----------



## coolharris93

Guys i have a question for my new i7 4790k and Maximus vii formula..i'm monitoring the cpu in windows and i noticed that the turbo mode (4.4 ghz) is enabled all the time with 1.239 constant voltage. My cpu is stock except my rams (2000mhz). The cpu is on 4ghz on bios though..I've updated to the latest bios.
Is this normal?


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolharris93*
> 
> Guys i have a question for my new i7 4790k and Maximus vii formula..i'm monitoring the cpu in windows and i noticed that the turbo mode (4.4 ghz) is enabled all the time with 1.239 constant voltage. My cpu is stock except my rams (2000mhz). The cpu is on 4ghz on bios though..I've updated to the latest bios.
> Is this normal?


It is normal, it depends on your settings both in UEFI and Windows.


----------



## coolharris93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> It is normal, it depends on your settings both in UEFI and Windows.


Everything is stock except my rams. The cpu is using continuously 1.23v and running at 4.4ghz..


----------



## blackhole2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> You might have increased the speed of the memory, but the CL12 timing backfires the Mhz increase.
> Better is to stay @ 2666Mhz XMP and try lowering the timings.
> 
> For example my memory:
> 
> Stock: 2400Mhz @ 11-13-13-32-2T @ 1.65V (23GB/s, 52.5ns with MaxMEM preview)
> OC: 2133Mhz @ 10-11-10-30-1T @ 1.65V (24.5GB/s, 50.5ns with MaxMEM preview)
> 
> Edit: Try and test your memory performance with this tool: http://www.maxxpi.net/pages/downloads/maxxmemsup2---preview.php
> Write down benchmark score on various speeds and timings, find which one performs best.


I tried that even at cas 10 and no go even at 1.7 v what tighter timings do you think I can do I have Kingston hyperx amazing cherry picked ram they are great for ocing the bandwidth I even had them running at 3000 mhz all my board can handle but to do that I had to set a strap 125 on my 4670k and it does not play well with the chip .. say if I had to stay at 11 cas what do you think I should try for the rest of the timings 11-?-?-?


----------



## koekwau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackhole2013*
> 
> I tried that even at cas 10 and no go even at 1.7 v what tighter timings do you think I can do I have Kingston hyperx amazing cherry picked ram they are great for ocing the bandwidth I even had them running at 3000 mhz all my board can handle but to do that I had to set a strap 125 on my 4670k and it does not play well with the chip .. say if I had to stay at 11 cas what do you think I should try for the rest of the timings 11-?-?-?


Set it manually to 2400Mhz with 10-13-13-32-1N @ 1.65V and see what that does.
Also compare 2666Mhz XPM with the manual set above.

The speed might be lower but the timings are much better, which could score better depending on motherboard and IMC.
Test it out and post results. I'm curious cuz my Kingston HyperX Beast also clocks very well on the timings =)


----------



## blackhole2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> Set it manually to 2400Mhz with 10-13-13-32-1N @ 1.65V and see what that does.
> Also compare 2666Mhz XPM with the manual set above.
> 
> The speed might be lower but the timings are much better, which could score better depending on motherboard and IMC.
> Test it out and post results. I'm curious cuz my Kingston HyperX Beast also clocks very well on the timings =)


OK give me a 2666 tighter timing and whats safe I herd 1.75v is safe with these ram and I think then I could get cas 10 2666

25.25 gb for 2666 test


----------



## koekwau5

Try 10-13-13-32-1T @ 2666Mhz with 1.65 / 1.70V

If that works try 10-13-12-30-1T with same voltage.


----------



## freezer2k

Hi guys,

I got a new ASUS Z97-A and an i5-4690K,

Default VID is only 0.992V









However it looks like my Air-cooling is not the best?

At 1.177V it already hits 90C+, can better air-cooling help here, or do I need water?


----------



## class101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freezer2k*
> 
> At 1.177V it already hits 90C+, can better air-cooling help here, or do I need water?


you are at 1.792V vcore this is huge and not recommended. Not sure what you did to go that high, aren't you set on adaptive and doing synthetic test ? would explain why the boards puts so much vcore

Btw yes liquid cooling would help too but actually try lowering this 1.792this is near the board maximum 1.9


----------



## freezer2k

Where do you see that?
The VCORE in HWMonitor seems to be VCCin, not the core voltage.

CPU-Z and VID in HWMonitor show the correct value like stated.

I believe 1.8V would also cause more than 130W power consumption....

Checked my CPU cooler, it does not feel very hot either, it's a Be Quiet tower cooler, without any copper elements.

Is this temperature normal with Devils Canyon? Could it be bad thermal paste under the heat-spreader?


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freezer2k*
> 
> without any copper elements.


WHAT? Is that cooler from the 90s?
Doubt it.
Quote:


> Is this temperature normal with Devils Canyon? Could it be bad thermal paste under the heat-spreader?


You would have to say what you are running and what you are cooling it with.
Nearly 1.2V and Prime95 small yes you will hit 90C easily and it surprises people on almost every other page here, just read a bit you will see.

And yes HWmonitor, HWinfo, ... they all like to mix up the voltages and names for them or not show some at all.

I think above 1.6V on air is Intel CPU death, but read the stickied guide it has some info on the user recommended maximum voltages with each cooling.


----------



## class101

oh ok I don't know hwmonitor, I use hwinfo it gives vcore0 vcore1 etc and input is called in it VCCIN and gives a lot more infos, maybe try this one, should be the preferred one in this thread, gives more informations and does not mix vcore with vccin


----------



## freezer2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> WHAT? Is that cooler from the 90s?
> Doubt it.
> You would have to say what you are running and what you are cooling it with.
> Nearly 1.2V and Prime95 small yes you will hit 90C easily and it surprises people on almost every other page here, just read a bit you will see.
> 
> And yes HWmonitor, HWinfo, ... they all like to mix up the voltages and names for them or not show some at all.


Nooo, but it's all silver, at least i don't see any copper









Yes, i was running Prime95, small FFT. Blend is indeed a lot cooler.

Currently testing 4.7GHz @ 1.280V and Prime95 Blend test.
For this it will stay under 80C for now, will probably go a bit higher once Prime hits some other Tests...

If Prime is stable,
how realistic is it to hit the power consumption of small FFT in real life scenarios?
Can i safely leave it at those settings, even when small FFT hit 100C?


----------



## class101

IMO I don't pay any attention to the heat generated by small FFT under Prime95 because I see them even with a small voltage of 1.25V. To measure the overheat I run a non synthetic tester, the x264 of this thread, that how I see my max is around 1.375V before having thermal throttling.

I think if you dont overheat with x264 your are good to go with this, if you are unsure you can always set hwinfo to run at computer start and after using your computer a day you can verify the 'Maximum' of the value 'Core # Thermal Throttling' if set to Yes you got one, or leaving the AIDA64 graphic running in the background could also show the % of overheat


----------



## freezer2k

Had to bump it up a little to 1.300V,

x264 loop stable since one hour. Will keep it running.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freezer2k*
> 
> Had to bump it up a little to 1.300V,
> 
> x264 loop stable since one hour. Will keep it running.


Keep in mind that vcore will be ~0.02 higher than bios value! The "VID" sensor which is shown in both of your programs is not actually Vcore. You could try hwinfo instead of hwmonitor or cpu-z, but i'm not sure what actually shows the correct sensor for asus


----------



## error-id10t

Pretty sure VIN4 is his vcore as that's that ~0.02v higher than what CPU-Z shows which is VID.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *class101*
> 
> IMO I don't pay any attention to the heat generated by small FFT under Prime95 because I see them even with a small voltage of 1.25V. To measure the overheat I run a non synthetic tester, the x264 of this thread, that how I see my max is around 1.375V before having thermal throttling.
> 
> I think if you dont overheat with x264 your are good to go with this, if you are unsure you can always set hwinfo to run at computer start and after using your computer a day you can verify the 'Maximum' of the value 'Core # Thermal Throttling' if set to Yes you got one, or leaving the AIDA64 graphic running in the background could also show the % of overheat


I don't really see the need for this type of testing though. What we want to know is whether an overclock is table or not. People run into overheating issues there, not when they're deliberately stressing for heat.

JackCY:
Been busy/procrastinating/lazy/busy/lazy/busy recently.

I'll take a look soon. I swear.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Update my i7 4790k maly arrive

with stock its come with 1.26v thats too high

when overclock to 4600 with 1.22v stable 100%

with 4700 the voltage about 1.25 stable too >>


----------



## error-id10t

Could someone with x264 skills make the test little harder? I made these changes at my end..

- changed slower to veryslow. Assumption: more compression forces it to work harder (~4.35fps down to ~3.05fps)
- changed "rc-lookahead 40" to 200. Assumption: more RAM usage is better (4GB instead of 2.8GB)
- added "aq-mode 1". The subme 10 function seems to need this but it's not in the script or preset?
- removed "merange 24" as duplicated from preset


----------



## freezer2k

Okay, it ran 20 loops without any issues









So 4.7GHz @ ~ 1.3V



This is on air. Temps are around 70C during x264 loop. I can get 4.8GHz stable as well, but it gets quite a bit hotter and requires quite a bit more core voltage.

Do you guys think it would OC much better under water? Also considering that the thermal paste under the IHS is probably not the best.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freezer2k*
> 
> Okay, it ran 20 loops without any issues
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So 4.7GHz @ ~ 1.3V
> 
> 
> 
> This is on air. Temps are around 70C during x264 loop. I can get 4.8GHz stable as well, but it gets quite a bit hotter and requires quite a bit more core voltage.
> 
> Do you guys think it would OC much better under water? Also considering that the thermal paste under the IHS is probably not the best.


unless you are hitting a thermol wall then the oc is not going to change under water.


----------



## freezer2k

What do you mean by thermal wall?

I thought the cool temps of water will decrease total power consumption and allow more speed with lower VCore?


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> JackCY:
> 
> Been busy/procrastinating/lazy/busy/lazy/busy recently.
> I'll take a look soon. I swear.












If you don't know how, I can make you the other versions if needed, x86 or predefined versions.
I use two predefined x64s, 10 loops = short test almost 2h and 50 loops long test cca 8.5h, nothing to enter just click it and it runs with a log. Then if I need to I can rename the log when it's done or when it crashes.

x264_log-i5-config-10.rtf log is from my predefined script for i5 with 8 threads, normal priority, 10 loops and log name. Noob proof easy to use over and over









Anyone knows how to create predefined user profiles for Prime95








I'm getting tired of entering the custom settings over and over. Couldn't find how to define a custom test profile there.
... ha figured it out, will need batchfiles for more profiles but at least something. Settings for Prime95 are in prime.txt and local.txt, read undoc.txt for info about the settings, then run with "-t" to run stress test automatically on launch.

*Prime95 profiles here.*


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freezer2k*
> 
> What do you mean by thermal wall?
> 
> I thought the cool temps of water will decrease total power consumption and allow more speed with lower VCore?


I mean haswell can be stable at 90c. You would not want to run it that high but stable non the less. You do not gain better overclocking or lower voltages by adding water cooling. The only way cooling opens up headroom is if you go sub ambient (dice or LN2).

So in a best case senerio you might get to lower vcore .02v at best with improved cooling.

If you are limited be heat then thats different.

For example if you cannot run higher than 1.25v without hitting 90c then better cooling could allow you to move to 1.31v.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Could someone with x264 skills make the test little harder? I made these changes at my end..
> 
> - changed slower to veryslow. Assumption: more compression forces it to work harder (~4.35fps down to ~3.05fps)
> - changed "rc-lookahead 40" to 200. Assumption: more RAM usage is better (4GB instead of 2.8GB)
> - added "aq-mode 1". The subme 10 function seems to need this but it's not in the script or preset?
> - removed "merange 24" as duplicated from preset


Angelotti specifically said that slower presets past a certain point had the effect of lowering average CPU load across all cores. I'm no x264 expert, but he was testing stuff and i tested too - the current test was capable of something like 99.9% average load on 4 cores, while when we started it was closer to 95% IIRC. If you're making changes, make sure that average CPU load% is increasing as a result.

Several people were logging with hwinfo and graphing/charting/whatever CPU load per core and on highest loaded thread to make those settings


----------



## error-id10t

Yeah I reverted back to the old one basically, kept the rc-lookahead at 200 though so it uses more RAM. I didn't see any difference except it being slower, maybe even a degree or two cooler (possibly as you said it wasn't using 99.9%).


----------



## SFFClocker

Hey guys,

First post here! This has been a very interesting and fun experience building and learning my way about overclocking, however, there's a few things I'm hoping the community can help me with. Little background:

Built a SFF Silverstone Sugo05 with ASRock Z87E-ITX. Delidded my 4770k. Fit a Seidon 120XL in the rig and replaced the 1200 RPM case fan with the 2nd CoolerMaster 2400 RPM fan. Rather than the Silverstone hitting 1200RPM under load and the CM ramping up to max (which got a little loud), both fans are sitting at ~1800RPM under load. It's a little quieter but don't know if it helped temps. I'm not sure if both run PWM now because one side of the splitter only has 3 pins. Any way to figure out if both are running PWM?

At stock, the 4770k would sit at Min 28C and Max 60C.

Anyways, I've been tweaking and seem to be stuck at 4.5GHz. I'm not using synthetics and am testing each setting on 10 cycles through RealBench. If it's going to crash, it usually does it within the first 3 cycles.

I set Vcore value but kept adaptive mode ON, since I'm not running synthetics. Once I dial something in I was going to turn it off to run Aida64. At first I kept Uncore Mult and Uncore Voltage at auto, but later on (even though it was stable), I noticed in CPUZ that the Uncore Voltage was above 1.3 and I got scared. It was actually higher than Vcore, is that bad?

So from there, I set the Uncore Mult to 35 and Uncore Voltage to 1.2 Fixed. It crashed. Changed it to 1.2 Adaptive and it was stable (this is the red (failed attemt) to green (stable) transition at the bottom of the spreadsheet).

I tried going up to 46, but as you can see from my spreadsheet, every attempt has failed. I slowly ramped up Vcore and then attempted raising input voltage but that didn't work.

I hope I'm getting off to the right start and any input you guys have would be greatly appreciated. Since I'm not running synthetics, what would you set for yourself regarding max temps if you were benching with RealBench? I've been using 80C as my cutoff, but if you think I could/should go higher, let me know.

Glad to join the community


----------



## error-id10t

Noticed you didn't try and x46 with uncore values set to auto. Your x45 @ 1.24v seems pretty stable with 30 odd runs between. If you use the last successful x45 entry which was using 1.32v does that not work on x46 anymore, you've raised it by 0.08v by that stage. Just put VCCIN to 1.95 and forget about it, you're not seeing temp rises from that and at least you know that won't affect it.

I bet you're running into 101s now, I've never found a "fix" once those start.


----------



## SFFClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Noticed you didn't try and x46 with uncore values set to auto. Your x45 @ 1.24v seems pretty stable with 30 odd runs between. If you use the last successful x45 entry which was using 1.32v does that not work on x46 anymore, you've raised it by 0.08v by that stage.


Well let me clarify, the spreadsheet is not in chronological order. The big group of greens in the middle is when I had uncore values at auto. I was ramping down the Vcore but then noticed the Uncore voltage above 1.32v in CPUZ and got scared (based on info from the OP). From there I set Uncore voltage to 1.2 Fixed which is the second to last red from the bottom. Then changed it to 1.2 Adaptive which are the two greens above that, and then tried the x46. I did my best to group the spreadsheet by 1 variable change at a time, but no, I didn't drop it by .08v at that point, I was just continuing from the pouint where I didn't use Auto values for uncore. Should I not be scared of the 1.32+ uncore voltage on auto?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Just put VCCIN to 1.95 and forget about it, you're not seeing temp rises from that and at least you know that won't affect it.


VCCIN = input voltage, correct? You're saying try x46, auto uncore, and 1.95 input voltage? Unfortunately since those runs crashed I don't really know how much the max temps were because I wasn't right infront of computer.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> I bet you're running into 101s now, I've never found a "fix" once those start.


What's that?

And BTW, I just backed down to the bottom green x45 @ 1.24v and crashed. Now I don't know ***.


----------



## error-id10t

Ah ok, yeap VCCIN = Input Voltage.

BSOD codes (101 and the usual 124), I assume you're now running into 101 instead of only 124, which, though there is no consensus on this, IMO starts when you simply can't OC that chip anymore. If you don't know what you're getting then grab the program..

http://www.nirsoft.net/utils/blue_screen_view.html

No I would not run cache volts that high, just set it to 1.2v as you have. I was going by your spreadsheet but after your explanation and your latest crash I don't think you're stable at x45 yet so forget x46 for now. x45 for a 4770K is good so try core 1.26v (forget 1.25v) and cache @ 1.2v.

My 4770K was crap and needed 1.42v (1.44v) for x46 so you're still far away from what I needed...


----------



## SFFClocker

All the BSODs are 124 except for one 101 that was 2 days ago.

Well, what you just recommended froze up. Now I'm getting discouraged. With almost 30 runs completely stable at a lower voltage, now it cant even get through a few passes without crashing at a higher one.

It's like all my attempts at x46 messed everything up. Now I don't know what to do.


----------



## error-id10t

In x264? Then that's likely cache, 2 options. Lower the multi or raise the volts and try again. If you BSOD then it's core volts.


----------



## blackhole2013

is 4670k 4.8 1.4v core uncore 1.2v at 4.3 temps under 80c Aida benchmark a great oc .. or should I stick to 4.7 1.3v but I do have Intel OC warranty ..


----------



## koekwau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackhole2013*
> 
> is 4670k 4.8 1.4v core uncore 1.2v at 4.3 temps under 80c Aida benchmark a great oc .. or should I stick to 4.7 1.3v but I do have Intel OC warranty ..


1.4V is a whole lot of juice.
Better stay with 4.7 @ 1.3V.

That's still in the voltage comfort zone, and that extra 100Mhz won't make much difference.

How is your memory doing?


----------



## blackhole2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> 1.4V is a whole lot of juice.
> Better stay with 4.7 @ 1.3V.
> 
> That's still in the voltage comfort zone, and that extra 100Mhz won't make much difference.
> 
> How is your memory doing?


2666 mhz


----------



## koekwau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackhole2013*
> 
> 2666 mhz


Timings and volts?

Mines running Prime95 Custom Blend @ 2133Mhz 10-11-10-30-1N @ 1.675V for over 8 hours now and so far so good =)


----------



## blackhole2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> Timings and volts?
> 
> Mines running Prime95 Custom Blend @ 2133Mhz 10-11-10-30-1N @ 1.675V for over 8 hours now and so far so good =)


11-13-13-32 1.65 but I can run these at 2933 12-14-14-35 just fine or 11-13-13-32- 2800 1.72v which I think maybe to high of voltage for my 4670k


----------



## koekwau5

Tried 2666Mhz @ 10-13-13-32 @ 1.65V?

If it won't do CL10, start shaving off some of the other timings.

For example with 2666Mhx:

11-12-11-30-1T @ 1.65V
11-11-10-30-1T @ 1.65V

If you need to up the CL to 12 to be stable your Mhz increase and performance benefit will be all for nothing.

Edit:

Screenie of my memory config and Prime95 in action:


----------



## blackhole2013

right now I put it back to 2933 mhz at 12-14-14-35 at 1.675v the extra .25 seems to help the oc


----------



## koekwau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackhole2013*
> 
> right now I put it back to 2933 mhz at 12-14-14-35 at 1.675v the extra .25 seems to help the oc


What are the values with MaxxMEM2 preview?
Latency around 50 ~ 55ns?
If the latency is 100ns or higher it ain't stable.


----------



## blackhole2013

So what do you think or this


cause 11-13-13-32 was not stable at 2800


----------



## koekwau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackhole2013*
> 
> 
> 
> So what do you think or this
> 
> 
> cause 11-13-13-32 was not stable at 2800


Stick with the 2800Mhz @ 11-14-14-14-35-2T, it performs better than 2933Mhz.
What voltage you running? Max 1.7 ~ 1.725V. Higher ain't recommended.


----------



## blackhole2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> What are the values with MaxxMEM2 preview?
> Latency around 50 ~ 55ns?
> If the latency is 100ns or higher it ain't stable.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> Stick with the 2800Mhz @ 11-14-14-14-35-2T, it performs better than 2933Mhz.
> What voltage you running? Max 1.7 ~ 1.725V. Higher ain't recommended.


1.675


----------



## koekwau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackhole2013*
> 
> 1.675


Nice job! And nice voltage!

Final test for stability, download Prime95 28.5 here: http://mersenne.org

Start the application and select Just stress testing on first time start up.

Select Custom:

Threads: 4
Min FFT: 8
Max FFT: 4096
Mem to use: 6000MB (when available)
Time to run each FFT: 1 minute

Let it do a couple of FFT test (1 minute per FFT to test as many in a short while) and see if it keeps running.
After 30 minutes of testing post screenshot.


----------



## blackhole2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> Nice job! And nice voltage!
> 
> Final test for stability, download Prime95 28.5 here: http://mersenne.org
> 
> Start the application and select Just stress testing on first time start up.
> 
> Select Custom:
> 
> Threads: 4
> Min FFT: 8
> Max FFT: 4096
> Mem to use: 6000MB (when available)
> Time to run each FFT: 1 minute
> 
> Let it do a couple of FFT test (1 minute per FFT to test as many in a short while) and see if it keeps running.
> After 30 minutes of testing post screenshot.


It needed 1.7 v 1.675 crashed I used Adia64 memory stress test and it worked great


----------



## koekwau5

Ahh AIDA64 should work as well.
Good job on finding the last 0.025V needed to get it stable.

Nothing more annoying then being ingame and seeing memory BSOD's comming up.
Games stress the memory more than daily applications.

I should leave the memory untouched for now.
Given the information MaxxMem shows your CPU is running at 4.7Ghz and cache at 4.2Ghz. That's wicked!

Tip: save your BIOS profile in the UEFI BIOS when possible. Also export it to a USB stick in case of BIOS update (profiles get erased).


----------



## blackhole2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> Ahh AIDA64 should work as well.
> Good job on finding the last 0.025V needed to get it stable.
> 
> Nothing more annoying then being ingame and seeing memory BSOD's comming up.
> Games stress the memory more than daily applications.
> 
> I should leave the memory untouched for now.
> Given the information MaxxMem shows your CPU is running at 4.7Ghz and cache at 4.2Ghz. That's wicked!
> 
> Tip: save your BIOS profile in the UEFI BIOS when possible. Also export it to a USB stick in case of BIOS update (profiles get erased).


Yep I love to OC the highest I can I can even bring the cache to 4.5 but it takes 1.275 volts and I was told to leave it at 1.2v to be safe ..because my core is at 1.3v


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackhole2013*
> 
> Yep I love to OC the highest I can I can even bring the cache to 4.5 but it takes 1.275 volts and I was told to leave it at 1.2v to be safe ..because my core is at 1.3v


you can bring the cache voltage up if you want however the gains are extremely small. Just keep it under 1.3v if possible.


----------



## blackhole2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> you can bring the cache voltage up if you want however the gains are extremely small. Just keep it under 1.3v if possible.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> you can bring the cache voltage up if you want however the gains are extremely small. Just keep it under 1.3v if possible.


OK
then here you go core is 1.3 and uncore is 1.275 Vrin 1.9


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> Timings and volts?
> 
> Mines running Prime95 Custom Blend @ 2133Mhz 10-11-10-30-1N @ 1.675V for over 8 hours now and so far so good =)


I can't get my Beast to do that. Maybe with lower Uncore clock but even from MaxMEMM and AIDA it does not seem worth the potential issues of unstable RAM. Most didn't pass when running Prime95 and Memtest.
Stock works best for me, fast and stable = tested it as well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> What are the values with MaxxMEM2 preview?
> Latency around 50 ~ 55ns?
> If the latency is 100ns or higher it ain't stable.


I get 150ns when MaxMEMM fails to detect the CPU, otherwise even with unstable RAM speeds I got correctly different, lower or higher latency 46-50ns.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackhole2013*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what do you think or this
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cause 11-13-13-32 was not stable at 2800


The 2800MHz setting.

Unfortunately these memory tweaks seem to do very little in terms of additional performance and can even bring it down so you have to bench and then stress if the setting is better than stock.

*Gallery from snaps I took yesterday. MaxMEMM and Aida64* Uploading only 1 test result out of three I do for every setting. It's still a bit of pics though.
Stock is 2400MHz CL11-13-13-32 CR2. Hard to beat it even with the more aggressive timings used for 2400MHz, everything near 2400MHz seems faster, lower clock is slower and faster clock is also slower. Tried 1.700V but it didn't seem to help to make timings stable. Maybe it helps with frequency but 2400MHz has best results for me.

---

The Uncore can be moody, it either stops getting higher in clock at all or needs a lot more voltage to be stable just one step.
I'm dropping it back to 42 as the higher clocks again seem unstable and the raise of voltage to get 43 stable is almost 0.1V?  Not my cup of tea.


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackhole2013*
> 
> OK
> then here you go core is 1.3 and uncore is 1.275 Vrin 1.9


Wow nice, what mobo and psu do you have ?


----------



## shmann

I am trying to overclock my Pentium G3258 to 4.7 GHz and I'm having trouble with stability. I was stable at 4.6 GHz with about 1.37 V but at 4.7 GHz I am already above 1.43 and still crashing with 101s or 124s. I fixed my uncore to stock (3.2), and left my VCCIN to auto (it seems to stick around 1.888 V). anyone have suggestions for gaining stability? will increasing my uncore actually help at this point? or should I fix my VCCIN at 1.9 or 1.95? I have adaptive switched to override but all other settings on auto. temps getting to about 85 in 1344 custom loop in prime95 27.9 but generally below 80 in game


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

1.43+ sounds risky, i would stick to 4.6, is nice frequency ! Temps are a bit high for 1344 setting, so i would definitely stay to 4.6
If you really want to try 4.7, (may be with a better cooler), VCCIN seems not high enough, try as you said or even 2.0, then if you find stability you may choose a cooler.


----------



## blackhole2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ConnorMcLeod*
> 
> Wow nice, what mobo and psu do you have ?


gigabyte z87x-ud4h and Roswell lightning 1300 watt with a Thor v2 case It keeps it very cool ...


----------



## DANZAS4321

4790K at 4.4Ghz 1.2v









http://valid.x86.fr/94ixla


----------



## blackhole2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DANZAS4321*
> 
> 4790K at 4.4Ghz 1.2v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/94ixla


what is your Vrin at 1.8 ? I bet If you put it to 1.9 you can be stable at 4.5 1.2v ...


----------



## SFFClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> In x264? Then that's likely cache, 2 options. Lower the multi or raise the volts and try again. If you BSOD then it's core volts.


No, RealBench.

I kept x45 and upped Vcore to 1.27 with cache at x35 1.2 and it passed. x40 crashed. x39 stable. I then actually enjoyed my new computer (lol) and played some games; no,issues. All crashes were 124 BSODs.

At bed time I ran RealBench overnight and it crashed by the time I woke up.

The stress testing is great and all, but for what I'm using my computer for, if I run this and it never crashes, what's the big deal? I understand the die hards may not consider it 100% stable, but I'm not one.


----------



## benjamen50

Is it difficult to get g skill ram over 2400mhz? Using g skill Ares 1866 stable at 2400.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benjamen50*
> 
> Is it difficult to get g skill ram over 2400mhz? Using g skill Ares 1866 stable at 2400.


What's the point when you can buy 2400MHz RAM relatively cheap?
Looking at pcpartpicker, G.Skill Ripjaws X Series 2400/11 costs the same as Ares 1866/9. Or you can add $6 and get almost any G.Skill ram. even Trident X Series 2400/10.
Unless you can run better timings with the Ares series or you are limited by heatsink height.


----------



## m0bility

Speaking of....

Using XMP 2400Mhz in BIOS. Do I have to have XMP enabled to get it to run at 2400?

Also, anyone have any advice on tweaking the timings? I'm totes n00b at RAM.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m0bility*
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of....
> 
> Using XMP 2400Mhz in BIOS. Do I have to have XMP enabled to get it to run at 2400?
> 
> Also, anyone have any advice on tweaking the timings? I'm totes n00b at RAM.


No. Think of XMP as presets. They are a a bunch of preset settings for overclocking, you can tweak your OC however you want it, or just tell it to "use XMP" and it'll use the settings written in the XMP, basically.

Basically you want a balance of ram speed and ram timings to achieve the best memory latency and speeds. One of them is more for random loads, another for sequential loads, I believe latency is more for random loads. There was an Anandtech article that showed the difference and benchmarked the performance of ram at various timings/speeds, if you're up for it I think it's a nice read.


----------



## error-id10t

Use XMP or set the same values manually.

Beyond that, I only change it to run at 1N and then the other 2 shown below that. Mine is 2133 @ CAS9 so I've just raised it to a nice even 2200 which get's me a tad above 26GB in that Maxmemm2 program (which half of the time can't read my cache/cpu for some reason).


----------



## marik123

Do I really have a bad overclocker/degradation?

Initially I was able to reach 4.6ghz at 1.3v prime95 stable and recently I begin to notice my system becoming unstable. After revert back to stock and re-test my ram at 2200mhz, passed prime95 and memtest86 with flying colors. Then I test my system again at 4.0ghz core 4.0ghz cache with 1.1v CPU vcore and 1.15v CPU cache, 100% stable again, then I raise my multiplier to 45x CPU, cache stay at 40x and increased my vcore to 1.25v, again 100% stable without issue. Now as soon as I increase my multiplier to 46x with 1.3v vcore, system crash during gaming and prime95, tried 1.305v, still have problem, 1.310v more stable but still no go, 1.315v, game stable but prime95 will crash, 1.320v still have trouble and 1.325v prime95 stable again







. My CPU is delided, currently running MX-2 under IHS.

CPU Ratio : All Cores
All Cores = 46
CPU Cache Ratio = 40
BCLK = 100.0
BCLK Ratio = 1
Spread Spectrum = Disabled
CPU OC Fixed mode = Enabled
Intel Speed Step = Auto
Intle Turbo Boost = Auto
Filter PLL Frequency = Auto
Internal PLL Voltage = Auto
PCIE PLL = Auto
Long Duration Power Limit = 1000
Long Duration Maintained = Auto
Short Duration Power Limit = 1000
Primary Plane Current Limit = 1000

DRAM = 2200Mhz (10-10-10-30 2T)
DRAM Performance Mode = Enabled

FIVR Switch Frequency Signature = Auto
FIVR Switch Frequency Offset = Auto
Vcore Voltage Mode = Adaptive
Vcore Adapter = 1.32v
Vcore Voltage additional offset = 0.001
CPU Cache Voltage Mode = Adaptive
CPU Cache Voltage = 1.11v
CPU Cache Offset = 0.001v
System Agent Voltage Offset = 0.035
CPU Analog IO Voltage Offset = 0.035
CPU Digital IO Voltage Offset = 0.035
CPU Integrated VR Fault = Auto
CPU Integrated VR Efficiency Mode = Auto

CPU Input Voltage = Fixed
Fixed Voltage = 1.9000v
CPU Load Line Calibration = Level 1
CPU Input Offset = +0mv
DRAM Voltage = 1.535v
PCH 1.05V Voltage = 1.082v
PCH 1.5V Voltage = 1.506v

CPU Function Feature

C3 = Enabled
C6 = Disabled
C7 = Disabled


----------



## doctakedooty

@marik123not necessarily degradation but chips have a break in period. Sometimes after a couple weeks or 3 months they may require a little more voltage its just the chip has broken in. Its pretty normal actually.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackhole2013*
> 
> what is your Vrin at 1.8 ? I bet If you put it to 1.9 you can be stable at 4.5 1.2v ...


Increasing input voltage doesn't magically make you require less Vcore. It shouldn't affect stuff unless it was too low in the first place and 1.8+LLC is most likely plenty for 1.2vcore


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Use XMP or set the same values manually.
> 
> Beyond that, I only change it to run at 1N and then the other 2 shown below that. Mine is 2133 @ CAS9 so I've just raised it to a nice even 2200 which get's me a tad above 26GB in that Maxmemm2 program (which half of the time can't read my cache/cpu for some reason).


I think MaxMEMM2 may have some conflict with other minitoring apps. When I start it as first thing after boot up it works fine. But if I load something else first it does not like to detect. Let me try. Hmm weird, works even if I load HWinfo, CPU-Z and XTU. Maybe it was because I was benchmarking when I tried to open it but I have seen it many times to not load the CPU cache etc. info and then give me 150ns latency always 150ns when it didn't find the info.

Yeah, now when I open it again it doesn't load the CPU info. Gotta restart and start MaxMEM2 again.
Aida64 works fine and always.

XMP = Extreme Memory *Profile*
It's nothing else.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marik123*
> 
> Spread Spectrum = Disabled *I think I have this enabled, either way, default*
> CPU OC Fixed mode = Enabled *I think I have this disabled, either way, default*
> 
> DRAM Performance Mode = Enabled *Disabled as default, didn't notice any performance increase during benches when enabled, certainly not one worth potential stability issues.*
> 
> Vcore Voltage Mode = Adaptive *Manual*
> Vcore Adapter = 1.32v
> Vcore Voltage additional offset = 0.001
> CPU Cache Voltage Mode = Adaptive *Manual*
> CPU Cache Voltage = 1.11v
> CPU Cache Offset = 0.001v
> System Agent Voltage Offset = 0.035 *leave on auto unless you increase it for your RAM, but then first play with clock, then cache, then RAM as the last thing after properly stable*
> CPU Analog IO Voltage Offset = 0.035 *leave on auto*
> CPU Digital IO Voltage Offset = 0.035 *leave on auto*
> 
> CPU Input Voltage = Fixed
> Fixed Voltage = 1.9000v
> CPU Load Line Calibration = Level 1 *L1 raises a little under heavy load, I'm fine with L2 that keeps it almost rock stable, no difference, yours does the same?*
> DRAM Voltage = 1.535v *leave on auto*
> 
> CPU Function Feature
> 
> C3 = Enabled
> C6 = Disabled
> C7 = Disabled *all C states enabled for me work just fine, no difference*


So you have unstable overclock, maybe didn't test the 46 enough. Sometimes it seems stable a lot but it will fail if you run a bench over night. Maybe too quick to have called it stable at first.

Try 46 core, 35 cache, default RAM, decent voltage for cache so it's stable without a question, look at stock cache voltage under load and set it manually at that or higher, I really just set it 1.200V to be sure even when running it at low speeds when clocking the core.
All in manual and play with core speed and voltage, keep Vrin high enough, usually 1.95V is enough for up to around 1.3 or 1.35 maybe. Being over 0.6V difference works best for me.


----------



## ihab7000

hi darkwizzie, because of your awesome guide I was able to hit 5 ghz. I wish you could chart me


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihab7000*
> 
> hi darkwizzie, because of your awesome guide I was able to hit 5 ghz. I wish you could chart me


I hope SuperPi not being the only test you made


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackhole2013*
> 
> 
> 
> So what do you think or this
> 
> 
> cause 11-13-13-32 was not stable at 2800


Even with 66mhz Boost and 9-9-9-26-1t (from 10-10-10-28-1T) it's not much. May be time to upgrade my ram to faster speeds


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

Gaming really worth such high performace RAM ??


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihab7000*
> 
> hi darkwizzie, because of your awesome guide I was able to hit 5 ghz. I wish you could chart me


^Is it stable outside of superpi?
Quote:


> Gaming really worth such high performace RAM ??


Some games scale with it. I paid like £10 extra and got 10% FPS boost (with £275 cpu, £150 mobo, £329 GPU) as a result of that for what was my main game at the time

Upgrade to faster speeds is way harder to justify, but if you're buying new there's plenty of great RAM at pricing not far above the cheapest stuff in most markets


----------



## DANZAS4321

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackhole2013*
> 
> what is your Vrin at 1.8 ? I bet If you put it to 1.9 you can be stable at 4.5 1.2v ...


probably could, but i only haver a hyper 212 and am hitting around 78 degrees across cores under OCCT. dont have alot of time to fully tinker and stress as tomorrow im going on holiday. if i can get it stable at around 4.7Ghz On a better cooler then i would be over the moon







So far though it seems like i have a good chip due tio 1.2v stable at 4.4







and yeah VRIn is 1.8

EDIT: Grammar


----------



## SmOgER

Well 2400-C11 isn't necessarily faster than 1866-C9.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DANZAS4321*
> 
> probably could, but i only haver a hyper 212 and am hitting around 78 degrees across cores under OCCT. dont have alot of time to fully tinker and stress as tomorrow im going on holiday. if i can get it stable at around 4.7Ghz On a better cooler then i would be over the moon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far though it seems like i have a good chip due tio 1.2v stable at 4.4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and yeah VRIn is 1.8
> 
> EDIT: Grammar


Are these 78C under OCCT standard (_CPU : OCCT_) test or OCCT linpack?

The thermal difference between them is some good 20C, the first one being close to [email protected] (first test of blend), and the latter one similiar to IBT.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> Well 2400-C11 isn't necessarily faster than 1866-C9.
> Are these 78C under OCCT standard (_CPU : OCCT_) test or OCCT linpack?
> 
> The thermal difference between them is some good 20C, the first one being close to [email protected] (first test of blend), and the latter one similiar to IBT.


What result in MaxMEM and Aida do you get with 1866 CL9?


----------



## Unknownm

Update. All I could lower in terms of voltage is the input. 2.0v to 1.760v which the guide recommended (and BIOS) that input be 0.4v higher than vcore. Had to up the vring voltage to 1.320v to 1.340v to become stable at 4250/4250 and lower timings on ram (10-10-10-28-2T) to 9-9-9-27-1T.

Just to see if it was me entering wrong settings I set BIOS to all AUTO vcore/vring/vinput auto , ram downclocked @ 1300 (1600 stock). Set 45x core / 40x uncore. PC booted to windows. Started up prime95 and voltage idle was 1.360v and under load 1.425v to 1.450v, after 10 minutes of prime95 it restarted.

I just have a really bad chip to overclock can confirm this on 2 motherboards! so quit complaining that you can't hit 4.5ghz with 1.2v when I can't even hit 4.5ghz with 1.4v stable


----------



## marik123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> I think MaxMEMM2 may have some conflict with other minitoring apps. When I start it as first thing after boot up it works fine. But if I load something else first it does not like to detect. Let me try. Hmm weird, works even if I load HWinfo, CPU-Z and XTU. Maybe it was because I was benchmarking when I tried to open it but I have seen it many times to not load the CPU cache etc. info and then give me 150ns latency always 150ns when it didn't find the info.
> 
> Yeah, now when I open it again it doesn't load the CPU info. Gotta restart and start MaxMEM2 again.
> Aida64 works fine and always.
> 
> XMP = Extreme Memory *Profile*
> It's nothing else.
> So you have unstable overclock, maybe didn't test the 46 enough. Sometimes it seems stable a lot but it will fail if you run a bench over night. Maybe too quick to have called it stable at first.
> 
> Try 46 core, 35 cache, default RAM, decent voltage for cache so it's stable without a question, look at stock cache voltage under load and set it manually at that or higher, I really just set it 1.200V to be sure even when running it at low speeds when clocking the core.
> All in manual and play with core speed and voltage, keep Vrin high enough, usually 1.95V is enough for up to around 1.3 or 1.35 maybe. Being over 0.6V difference works best for me.


When I have everything set to default, my CPU vcore is at 1.042v, CPU cache is at 1.042v also. I will follow your advice and try 35 cache, 1.95v VIN and 1600mhz ram tonight. The XMP file for my 30nm samsung ram as were rated 1600mhz 11-11-11-28 @ 1.35v. If I leave my RAM voltage at auto, my board will automatically detect as 1.585v??


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> Update. All I could lower in terms of voltage is the input. 2.0v to 1.760v which the guide recommended (and BIOS) that input be 0.4v higher than vcore. Had to up the vring voltage to 1.320v to 1.340v to become stable at 4250/4250 and lower timings on ram (10-10-10-28-2T) to 9-9-9-27-1T.
> 
> Just to see if it was me entering wrong settings I set BIOS to all AUTO vcore/vring/vinput auto , ram downclocked @ 1300 (1600 stock). Set 45x core / 40x uncore. PC booted to windows. Started up prime95 and voltage idle was 1.360v and under load 1.425v to 1.450v, after 10 minutes of prime95 it restarted.
> 
> I just have a really bad chip to overclock can confirm this on 2 motherboards! so quit complaining that you can't hit 4.5ghz with 1.2v when I can't even hit 4.5ghz with 1.4v stable


Don't do that, set core to 45, uncore to 34, then you have to set vcore and vinput, and set vcore to override/manual.
May be your vcore was large enough but your vinput was to low, i'm pretty sure it was something like 1.45 / 1.8, so try to put vinput 1.9, then vcore to 1.25 for example, it should be enough for 4.4.
If it's not enough, just raise vcore again. If you go over 1.3, you have have to raise vinput as well (i need 1.95 for 1.36 vcore)


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> Update. All I could lower in terms of voltage is the input. 2.0v to 1.760v which the guide recommended (and BIOS) that input be 0.4v higher than vcore. Had to up the vring voltage to 1.320v to 1.340v to become stable at 4250/4250 and lower timings on ram (10-10-10-28-2T) to 9-9-9-27-1T.
> 
> Just to see if it was me entering wrong settings I set BIOS to all AUTO vcore/vring/vinput auto , ram downclocked @ 1300 (1600 stock). Set 45x core / 40x uncore. PC booted to windows. Started up prime95 and voltage idle was 1.360v and under load 1.425v to 1.450v, after 10 minutes of prime95 it restarted.
> 
> I just have a really bad chip to overclock can confirm this on 2 motherboards! so quit complaining that you can't hit 4.5ghz with 1.2v when I can't even hit 4.5ghz with 1.4v stable


Can you really use 1.76 input? When i'm at ~1.34vcore, i need to use like 1.95 input V or it won't work properly and i have to drop OC~
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ConnorMcLeod*
> 
> Don't do that, set core to 45, uncore to 34, then you have to set vcore and vinput, and set vcore to override/manual.
> May be your vcore was large enough but your vinput was to low, i'm pretty sure it was something like 1.45 / 1.8, so try to put vinput 1.9, then vcore to 1.25 for example, it should be enough for 4.4.
> If it's not enough, just raise vcore again. If you go over 1.3, you have have to raise vinput as well (i need 1.95 for 1.36 vcore)


^This


----------



## Dyaems

I've downlocked my CPU and RAM at 37x/35x @ 1.1v VID, while the RAM is set 1333mhz 7-7-7-20 1T. So far it is stable and never got any BSOD since last month when I set it in BIOS. I might plan to downvolt it abit more, but I'm pretty sure I will get BSOD at 1.0v because I already tried that before.

Anyways, I have a question, should I lower down my VCCIN/VTT as well, or just leave it as it is? Because I'm not really sure if leaving both as it is will affect my processor in the long run. I think my VCCIN is still set at 1.9v, although it is reading 1.888v though.. Also I think my VTT is still at 1.04v.

I know this is not the "Haswell Downclocking Guide [With Statistics]" thread, so please don't throw flaming rocks at me with my shameful settings! *runs*


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> I've downlocked my CPU and RAM at 37x/35x @ 1.1v VID, while the RAM is set 1333mhz 7-7-7-20 1T. So far it is stable and never got any BSOD since last month when I set it in BIOS. I might plan to downvolt it abit more, but I'm pretty sure I will get BSOD at 1.0v because I already tried that before.
> 
> Anyways, I have a question, should I lower down my VCCIN/VTT as well, or just leave it as it is? Because I'm not really sure if leaving both as it is will affect my processor in the long run. I think my VCCIN is still set at 1.9v, although it is reading 1.888v though.. Also I think my VTT is still at 1.04v.
> 
> I know this is not the "Haswell Downclocking Guide [With Statistics]" thread, so please don't throw flaming rocks at me with my shameful settings! *runs*


With that low of a VID, you should definitely be able to drop the VCCIN to ~1.75-1.8v, or just put it on auto....


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ConnorMcLeod*
> 
> Don't do that, set core to 45, uncore to 34, then you have to set vcore and vinput, and set vcore to override/manual.
> May be your vcore was large enough but your vinput was to low, i'm pretty sure it was something like 1.45 / 1.8, so try to put vinput 1.9, then vcore to 1.25 for example, it should be enough for 4.4.
> If it's not enough, just raise vcore again. If you go over 1.3, you have have to raise vinput as well (i need 1.95 for 1.36 vcore)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Can you really use 1.76 input? When i'm at ~1.34vcore, i need to use like 1.95 input V or it won't work properly and i have to drop OC~
> ^This


I have tried those settings before with this system but for the kicks gave it a shot again

Manual Vring, Vinput, Vcore Voltage, Extreme CPU settings (LLC) ,
iGPU Disabled , Intel Turbo Disabled , No Power savings,
Dram Voltage: 1.600v , Profile 1 XMMP, Auto Timings,
Auto IMC
K OC enabled, PCI-e Gen 3, 3dmark01 Boost enabled
Auto PCH, IO voltages

BUS: 100mhz , CPU: 4500Mhz @ 1.25v, Uncore 3300mhz @ 1.15 , Input @ 1.8v = fails to boot, bios resets
BUS: 100mhz , CPU: 4500Mhz @ 1.30v, Uncore 3300mhz @ 1.15 , Input @ 1.8v = Restart after BIOS logo screen
BUS: 100mhz , CPU: 4500Mhz @ 1.34v, Uncore 3300mhz @ 1.15 , Input @ 1.8v = Can partly boot to windows, fails to fully boot
BUS: 100mhz , CPU: 4500Mhz @ 1.36v, Uncore 3300mhz @ 1.15 , Input @ 1.8v = Restarts few seconds after prime95
BUS: 100mhz , CPU: 4500Mhz @ 1.38v, Uncore 3300mhz @ 1.15 , Input @ 1.8v = pc restarts about 8 minutes in prime95
BUS: 100mhz , CPU: 4500Mhz @ 1.40v, Uncore 3300mhz @ 1.15 , Input @ 1.8v = 10-15 minutes before prime95 restart
BUS: 100mhz , CPU: 4500Mhz @ 1.40v, Uncore 3300mhz @ 1.15 , Input @ 1.9v = Same result as before
BUS: 100mhz , CPU: 4500Mhz @ 1.40v, Uncore 3300mhz @ 1.15 , Input @ 2.0v = Same result as before
BUS: 100mhz , CPU: 4400Mhz @ 1.36v, Uncore 3300mhz @ 1.15 , Input @ 1.8v = about 40 minutes prime95 stable, but restarts
BUS: 100mhz , CPU: 4300Mhz @ 1.38v, Uncore 3300mhz @ 1.15 , Input @ 1.8v = 4 hours passed stopped by user

Now at 4300Mhz (1.38v) & 3800Mhz (1.250v) and now it's passed 6 hours prime95.

I have a few profiles saved in my BIOS that are stable OC

BUS: 125mhz (1.25x), 4375Mhz / 4000Mhz @ 1.38v / 1.30v , Input: 1.9v, 1666Mhz @ 10-10-10-27-1T @ 1.65v Manual
BUS: 100Mhz (1.00x) 4300Mhz / 4000Mhz @ 1.360v / 1.280v, Input 1.9v, 1600Mhz @ 10-10-10-27-1T @ 1.65v Manual
BUS: 125Mhz (1.25x) 4250Mhz / 4250Mhz @ 1.360v / 1.340v Input 1.9v, 1666Mhz @ 10-10-10-27-1T @ 1.65v Manul


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

Try vccin 2.0 with all vcore values between 1.3 and 1.4, may be you can run 4.4, or 4.3 with a lower vcore than you passed. You may even have to raise VCCIN a bit near 1.4 vcore, but i don't think you want to run a 24/7 1.4 vcore.
Also, don't forget to downclock ram to 1333 and vram to 1.5 for all those test, may be set back cache to 3.3 as well, but 3.8/1.25 seem ok.


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> New MSI G45 z87 BIOS. V1.8. FYI.


Bios version 1.9 is up for msi z87-g45 gaming (Some drivers as well from 2014/08/14 on french msi site).

I may buy a cheap 4690K i hope it is fully compatible, not clear on changelog, just written "improved compatibility", i guess it is compatible since v1.8 though.


----------



## fateswarm

I wouldn't worry much about it. I've seen an asrock with a bios from 2013 run a DC properly. I suspect if voltages are set manually there is no difference since the main updates they may do is on the adaptive voltage settings.

ASUS may have tried to play the public around DC's release since they were claiming they 'added' support and later they altered the wording on the changelog to "enhanced" support.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marik123*
> 
> When I have everything set to default, my CPU vcore is at 1.042v, CPU cache is at 1.042v also. I will follow your advice and try 35 cache, 1.95v VIN and 1600mhz ram tonight. The XMP file for my 30nm samsung ram as were rated 1600mhz 11-11-11-28 @ 1.35v. If I leave my RAM voltage at auto, my board will automatically detect as 1.585v??


Mine's 1.056V core and 1.128V cache, default, with the EIST and C states disabled, read in UEFI. Guess that is on 35x both unless turbo messed with it. The cache can run 41x on 1.125V so dunno why stock voltage is this high.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> Update. All I could lower in terms of voltage is the input. 2.0v to 1.760v which the guide recommended (and BIOS) that input be 0.4v higher than vcore. Had to up the vring voltage to 1.320v to 1.340v to become stable at 4250/4250 and lower timings on ram (10-10-10-28-2T) to 9-9-9-27-1T.
> 
> Just to see if it was me entering wrong settings I set BIOS to all AUTO vcore/vring/vinput auto , ram downclocked @ 1300 (1600 stock). Set 45x core / 40x uncore. PC booted to windows. Started up prime95 and voltage idle was 1.360v and under load 1.425v to 1.450v, after 10 minutes of prime95 it restarted.
> 
> I just have a really bad chip to overclock can confirm this on 2 motherboards! so quit complaining that you can't hit 4.5ghz with 1.2v when I can't even hit 4.5ghz with 1.4v stable


0.4V is minimum ha. You're up for trouble running on a limit, it won't get stable no matter how high you try to push the Vcore.
Using auto with manual ratios is not a good thing IMHO, it will overvolt the chip.
Read the guides if you don't understand what you are doing, there are many...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> I've downlocked my CPU and RAM at 37x/35x @ 1.1v VID, while the RAM is set 1333mhz 7-7-7-20 1T. So far it is stable and never got any BSOD since last month when I set it in BIOS. I might plan to downvolt it abit more, but I'm pretty sure I will get BSOD at 1.0v because I already tried that before.
> 
> Anyways, I have a question, should I lower down my VCCIN/VTT as well, or just leave it as it is? Because I'm not really sure if leaving both as it is will affect my processor in the long run. I think my VCCIN is still set at 1.9v, although it is reading 1.888v though.. Also I think my VTT is still at 1.04v.
> 
> I know this is not the "Haswell Downclocking Guide [With Statistics]" thread, so please don't throw flaming rocks at me with my shameful settings! *runs*


You know, put everything to stock, open windows power options, set maximum CPU speed to 0% or 5% doesn't matter. Bam, you get low voltage 800MHz, done.








Or you try to undervolt some custom setting? Why not undervolt default 39/39 or non turbo 35/35? Why 37/35.
In the long run the processor will still work in the next century.


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

From 4670K to 4690K i won't have to re-install windows right ???


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ConnorMcLeod*
> 
> From 4670K to 4690K i won't have to re-install windows right ???


No idea but I didn't reinstall when moving from 4790 to 4690K.
Reinstalled the Intel inf or something because the stupid Intel Smart Connect that was disabled anyway kept popping up as not installed, resolved it somehow, blocked it or who knows. Silly Intel Chipset features.
Maybe if you have some weird version of Windows and change the mobo, then I guess you might have to hack it or reinstall.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ConnorMcLeod*
> 
> From 4670K to 4690K i won't have to re-install windows right ???


i went back and forth 4770k and 4670k without reinstalling. Windows will grab a quik driver each time though.

Im on win7 64bit. When moving to i7 i had to reboot to get 4c8t. It will only show 2c4t on first boot.


----------



## Danbeme32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ConnorMcLeod*
> 
> From 4670K to 4690K i won't have to re-install windows right ???


No you don't have to.. I just switch over to another asus board with the same chip and I didnt have to reinstall.. But the only thing that might happen is that window might ask to reactivate it.. Its the only thing that happen when I switch over..


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danbeme32*
> 
> No you don't have to.. I just switch over to another asus board with the same chip and I didnt have to reinstall.. But the only thing that might happen is that window might ask to reactivate it.. Its the only thing that happen when I switch over..


not for a cpu swap. I did have to re activate my wmc digital cable tuner but thats not difficult.

For mobo swap you will, Even if its the same board model.


----------



## marik123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Mine's 1.056V core and 1.128V cache, default, with the EIST and C states disabled, read in UEFI. Guess that is on 35x both unless turbo messed with it. The cache can run 41x on 1.125V so dunno why stock voltage is this high.
> 0.4V is minimum ha. You're up for trouble running on a limit, it won't get stable no matter how high you try to push the Vcore.
> Using auto with manual ratios is not a good thing IMHO, it will overvolt the chip.
> Read the guides if you don't understand what you are doing, there are many...
> You know, put everything to stock, open windows power options, set maximum CPU speed to 0% or 5% doesn't matter. Bam, you get low voltage 800MHz, done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or you try to undervolt some custom setting? Why not undervolt default 39/39 or non turbo 35/35? Why 37/35.
> In the long run the processor will still work in the next century.


With DRAM Performance Mode changed from Enabled to Auto, I was able to run 4.6ghz again at 1.3v, guess RAM is the one that really messed me up big time. I will go home tonight and see if I can lower the vcore even more and still maintain stability.







4.5ghz CPU + 1.25v with DRAM Performance Mode Enabled was fine, 4.6 wasn't.

Edit: How much the following voltage I need to add in order to hit 2400mhz DRAM with 4 sticks?

System Agent Voltage Offset = 0.035
CPU Analog IO Voltage Offset = 0.035
CPU Digital IO Voltage Offset = 0.035

Thanks


----------



## fateswarm

No way you need a re-install. Not even a pentium-k would need one or a celeron. And if you see a "driver" being installed automatically in windows, I doubt it's anything not too high level and irrelevant.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> No way you need a re-install. Not even a pentium-k would need one or a celeron. And if you see a "driver" being installed automatically in windows, I doubt it's anything not too high level and irrelevant.


yes it is just the cpu id info I believe. It takes 3 seconds.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marik123*
> 
> With DRAM Performance Mode changed from Enabled to Auto, I was able to run 4.6ghz again at 1.3v, guess RAM is the one that really messed me up big time. I will go home tonight and see if I can lower the vcore even more and still maintain stability.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.5ghz CPU + 1.25v with DRAM Performance Mode Enabled was fine, 4.6 wasn't.
> 
> Edit: How much the following voltage I need to add in order to hit 2400mhz DRAM with 4 sticks?
> 
> System Agent Voltage Offset = 0.035
> CPU Analog IO Voltage Offset = 0.035
> CPU Digital IO Voltage Offset = 0.035
> 
> Thanks


I have RAM at stock, returned it there after testing, might try again with the RAM but it seemed it performs best at stock or near stock and quickly hit limits when lowering latency.
So at XMP profile it runs 2.4 CL11 1.650V and auto=default causes SA to apply +0.3, AIO +0.15, DIO +0.2, precise values in a post on previous pages.

It's really best to play with one thing at a time and properly test it before moving to another.

Core
Cache
RAM
Core might need more voltage if you raise cache and or memory speed later, it gets more load so depending on how much headroom you left it can start to crash again due to low Vcore.
Keep everything else that affects CPU on stock/default/auto, such as the RAM performance mode which explicitly says it can lower stability of your system, no idea what it does, will test with it enabled and auto but so far I didn't notice a difference.

I'm at core 4.6GHz 1.280V, cache 4.3GHz 1.200V, Vccin 1.900V L2, RAM 2.4GHz CL11 1.650V. Running tests again endlessly, 2h Prime95 1344K /w 14GB 1h of the same before, 30min 1792K /w 14GB, Aida over 1h, 30min before, x264 10 loops, now running as much as I can so far 40 loops and counting.
Still might drop to safer and more stable 4.5/4.2 if the 4.6/4.3 will be moody or too hot, it seems rather hotter due to the +0.07V it needs compared to 4.5GHz :| 100Mhz not worth the extra noise and power consumed probably.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ConnorMcLeod*
> 
> Bios version 1.9 is up for msi z87-g45 gaming (Some drivers as well from 2014/08/14 on french msi site).
> 
> I may buy a cheap 4690K i hope it is fully compatible, not clear on changelog, just written "improved compatibility", i guess it is compatible since v1.8 though.


Can they be more vague about what they changed?

Quote:


> Improved USB device compatibility.
> - Improved S3 function.
> - Improved PS2 device compatibility when "MSI Fast Boot" is enabled.
> - Improved compatibility.


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

Stock voltages are vccin 1.744, core 0.992, cache 1.056 (bios)
I've been able to launch 4.6GHz with 1.25V and to start prime95 28.5 with avx disabled.

Gonna see how temps behave according to voltages and then gonna stress seriously.

Edit : weird, under prime95, not all cores were 4.6, and no throtling.
Have checked if enhanced turbo was enabled or the other one with similar name, one was enabled but greyed since i have set ratio to 46, the other one was auto, i set it to enable and cores still behave the same.
Gonna try to set 1,2,3,4 cores but i hadn't to do that with 4670K, have i forgotten something ?

Edit2 : i thought msi enhance turbo was broken with haswell refresh on z87, but it works with x264, not with p95 28.5 even with AVX + FMA3 enabled, some cores at 4.4 instead of 4.6.
Should i stress with fixed turbo mode ??

Edit3 : Was able to boot, go into windows and launch x264 with VCCIN 1.9, core x48 1.25V, haven't even tried to pass 1 loop thought.
Crash after entering to windows desktop at x49.
That was for pre-tests (seems i need 1.3+ to be 4.8 stable)


----------



## JackCY

*Data for the stats:*

Username: JackCY
CPU Model: i5-4690K
Core Multiplier: 46x100
CPU VID: 1.280V
Vcore: 1.280V (HWinfo, HWmonitor, ... doesn't show, VIN6 looks like "Vcore" but drops value even with manual voltage set when frequency drops, same for VIN12 which is "Vring", both often show +0.024V max compared to set values.)
Uncore Multiplier: 43x100
Uncore Voltage: 1.200V
Input Voltage: 1.900V Level 2 (max drop around 0.020V, often keeps spot on or drops by 0.012V, doesn't have much better accuracy in HWinfo, ASRock crapapp shows max drop from what I remember 0.020V with nearly no raise)
Cooling Solution: Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev.A BW
Stability Test: x264 50 loops continuous 8 hours 39 minutes and 40 seconds, Prime95 1344K 14GB 1h 51m, Prime95 1792K 14GB 27m, Aida64 CPU-FPU-Cache-Mem 1h 13m, ... gaming and using the computer while tests run. No need to cry








Batch Number: Malaysia, L420B768
Ram Speed: 2.4GHz, 11-13-13-32 CR2, stock XMP profile
Ram Voltage: 1.650V, stock XMP profile
Motherboard: ASRock Z97 Extreme4
LLC Setting: Level 2

Oh yeah, I have 0.001V offsets as that removes the auto from the offset for Vcore and Vring, I don't want auto offset messing with voltages, read it as a workaround for ASRock OCing, I think it even loads that with the predefined OC profiles in UEFI so ASRock uses it too.
There is no power or current throttling, that's just my safety net to avoid thermal throttling when pushing it sometimes or by mistake.



Ran an extra 1 loop of x264 so you can see the temps and powers and voltages since I have monitoring otherwise closed because it slows down the x264 with it's refreshing.
Running only x264 results in fps 3.40 or higher while lower are often with some other app running, or 3.2x when gaming which you can see at the end of the log.



Spoiler: x264 log



Code:



Code:


================================================================
                     x264-64 Stability test
================================================================

x264 0.142.2453 ea0ca51
(libswscale 2.1.2)
(libavformat 55.20.0)
built on Jul 21 2014, gcc: 4.9.0
configuration: --bit-depth=8 --chroma-format=all
x264 license: GPL version 2 or later
libswscale/libavformat license: LGPL version 2.1 or later

==== Configuration =============================================

Log name = x264_log-i5-config-50.rtf 
Loops    = 50 
Threads  = 8 
Priority = normal

==== Results ===================================================

Start:  15:37:22.85 Wed 08/20/2014

Loop 1: 15:37:22.85
encoded 2121 frames, 3.35 fps, 35913.33 kb/s

Loop 2: 15:47:55.64
encoded 2121 frames, 3.33 fps, 35913.33 kb/s

Loop 3: 15:58:32.52
encoded 2121 frames, 3.39 fps, 35913.33 kb/s

Loop 4: 16:08:59.11
encoded 2121 frames, 3.33 fps, 35913.33 kb/s

Loop 5: 16:19:36.36
encoded 2121 frames, 3.37 fps, 35913.33 kb/s

Loop 6: 16:30:05.06
encoded 2121 frames, 3.40 fps, 35913.33 kb/s

Loop 7: 16:40:29.85
encoded 2121 frames, 3.40 fps, 35913.33 kb/s

Loop 8: 16:50:53.36
encoded 2121 frames, 3.40 fps, 35913.33 kb/s

Loop 9: 17:01:18.10
encoded 2121 frames, 3.40 fps, 35913.33 kb/s

Loop 10: 17:11:42.38
encoded 2121 frames, 3.41 fps, 35913.33 kb/s

Loop 11: 17:22:04.14
encoded 2121 frames, 3.40 fps, 35913.33 kb/s

Loop 12: 17:32:28.24
encoded 2121 frames, 3.41 fps, 35913.33 kb/s

Loop 13: 17:42:51.03
encoded 2121 frames, 3.41 fps, 35913.33 kb/s

Loop 14: 17:53:13.54
encoded 2121 frames, 3.36 fps, 35913.33 kb/s

Loop 15: 18:03:45.34
encoded 2121 frames, 3.36 fps, 35913.33 kb/s

Loop 16: 18:14:16.77
encoded 2121 frames, 3.33 fps, 35913.33 kb/s

Loop 17: 18:24:53.60
encoded 2121 frames, 3.42 fps, 35913.33 kb/s

Loop 18: 18:35:13.16
encoded 2121 frames, 3.47 fps, 35913.33 kb/s

Loop 19: 18:45:25.01
encoded 2121 frames, 3.47 fps, 35913.33 kb/s

Loop 20: 18:55:36.33
encoded 2121 frames, 3.48 fps, 35913.33 kb/s

Loop 21: 19:05:46.03
encoded 2121 frames, 3.47 fps, 35913.33 kb/s

Loop 22: 19:15:58.32
encoded 2121 frames, 3.46 fps, 35913.33 kb/s

Loop 23: 19:26:11.27
encoded 2121 frames, 3.48 fps, 35913.33 kb/s

Loop 24: 19:36:21.53
encoded 2121 frames, 3.47 fps, 35913.33 kb/s

Loop 25: 19:46:32.18
encoded 2121 frames, 3.47 fps, 35913.33 kb/s

Loop 26: 19:56:44.50
encoded 2121 frames, 3.47 fps, 35913.33 kb/s

Loop 27: 20:06:55.12
encoded 2121 frames, 3.39 fps, 35913.33 kb/s

Loop 28: 20:17:21.02
encoded 2121 frames, 3.41 fps, 35913.33 kb/s

Loop 29: 20:27:43.61
encoded 2121 frames, 3.45 fps, 35913.33 kb/s

Loop 30: 20:37:59.38
encoded 2121 frames, 3.39 fps, 35913.33 kb/s

Loop 31: 20:48:24.94
encoded 2121 frames, 3.47 fps, 35913.33 kb/s

Loop 32: 20:58:36.70
encoded 2121 frames, 3.40 fps, 35913.33 kb/s

Loop 33: 21:09:00.71
encoded 2121 frames, 3.46 fps, 35913.33 kb/s

Loop 34: 21:19:13.23
encoded 2121 frames, 3.36 fps, 35913.33 kb/s

Loop 35: 21:29:44.19
encoded 2121 frames, 3.46 fps, 35913.33 kb/s

Loop 36: 21:39:56.58
encoded 2121 frames, 3.45 fps, 35913.33 kb/s

Loop 37: 21:50:11.12
encoded 2121 frames, 3.48 fps, 35913.33 kb/s

Loop 38: 22:00:21.19
encoded 2121 frames, 3.44 fps, 35913.33 kb/s

Loop 39: 22:10:38.00
encoded 2121 frames, 3.47 fps, 35913.33 kb/s

Loop 40: 22:20:49.01
encoded 2121 frames, 3.45 fps, 35913.33 kb/s

Loop 41: 22:31:04.22
encoded 2121 frames, 3.47 fps, 35913.33 kb/s

Loop 42: 22:41:15.22
encoded 2121 frames, 3.44 fps, 35913.33 kb/s

Loop 43: 22:51:32.25
encoded 2121 frames, 3.44 fps, 35913.33 kb/s

Loop 44: 23:01:48.29
encoded 2121 frames, 3.43 fps, 35913.33 kb/s

Loop 45: 23:12:06.25
encoded 2121 frames, 3.28 fps, 35913.33 kb/s

Loop 46: 23:22:54.12
encoded 2121 frames, 3.21 fps, 35913.33 kb/s

Loop 47: 23:33:54.61
encoded 2121 frames, 3.27 fps, 35913.33 kb/s

Loop 48: 23:44:42.54
encoded 2121 frames, 3.29 fps, 35913.33 kb/s

Loop 49: 23:55:27.31
encoded 2121 frames, 3.27 fps, 35913.33 kb/s

Loop 50:  0:06:17.13
encoded 2121 frames, 3.29 fps, 35913.33 kb/s

Finish:  0:17:02.87 Thu 08/21/2014





*Validation.*


----------



## shmann

I followed this guide and found a fairly stable G3258 overclock at 4.6 GHz at 1.36 V, but I had to up the VCCIN to 2.0 V. I am getting under 80 degrees on Prime95 27.9 1344 custom loop.

My question for the experts: does that VCCIN sound safe/reasonable?

in HWiNFO I am getting a Vcore reading of 1.376 V and a VCCIN reading of 1.952-1.968 V at load (it bobs up and down a bit between those two values)


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Edit: How much the following voltage I need to add in order to hit 2400mhz DRAM with 4 sticks?
> 
> System Agent Voltage Offset = 0.035
> CPU Analog IO Voltage Offset = 0.035
> CPU Digital IO Voltage Offset = 0.035
> 
> Thanks thumb.gif


Those voltages adjust automatically, and you should be stable with them on auto. Manually setting SA to say +0.035 could overwrite an auto behavior of ~+0.1 for example and actually make you unstable, so just leave them auto unless it's NECESSARY to change them. I don't think people need to actually change those values very much and if you do, i have not seen very good guides for how to do it aside from throw excessive volts and see if it works

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shmann*
> 
> I followed this guide and found a fairly stable G3258 overclock at 4.6 GHz at 1.36 V, but I had to up the VCCIN to 2.0 V. I am getting under 80 degrees on Prime95 27.9 1344 custom loop.
> 
> My question for the experts: does that VCCIN sound safe/reasonable?
> 
> in HWiNFO I am getting a Vcore reading of 1.376 V and a VCCIN reading of 1.952-1.968 V at load (it bobs up and down a bit between those two values)


Yes, safe/reasonable - but it looks like you forgot to use VCCIN LLC









With a g3258 you don't have avx/avx2 support so you can probably run like prime 28.5 blend if you wanted to without your temps blowing up as they would on the other CPU's, where disabling/enabling avx2 can add like 40c to small fft


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ConnorMcLeod*
> 
> Bios version 1.9 is up for msi z87-g45 gaming (Some drivers as well from 2014/08/14 on french msi site).
> 
> I may buy a cheap 4690K i hope it is fully compatible, not clear on changelog, just written "improved compatibility", i guess it is compatible since v1.8 though.
> 
> 
> 
> Can they be more vague about what they changed?
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Improved USB device compatibility.
> 
> - Improved S3 function.
> 
> - Improved PS2 device compatibility when "MSI Fast Boot" is enabled.
> 
> - Improved compatibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I guess it's the same across brands. On gigabyte I also see stuff like "improved performance", yeah right, thanks very much, that was enlightening. I bet most of the time they tweak stuff nobody will ever need, like the amount voltage changes on adaptive voltage (when most here use manual).


----------



## Unknownm

Rounding was 0.499661486, expected less than 0.4

EDIT: Bumped DRAM to 1.6v , lowered vring back to 1.2v.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> 
> 
> Rounding was 0.499661486, expected less than 0.4
> 
> EDIT: Bumped DRAM to 1.6v , lowered vring back to 1.2v.


If you expect your RAM is unstable (to change dram v), then you should either set CPU or RAM to stock in order to test


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

Can you believe i can be stable (need to affine settings) at 4.7GHz near 1.25VID but i can't be 4.8GHz stable even near 1.4 vcore ?


----------



## class101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ConnorMcLeod*
> 
> Can you believe i can be stable (need to affine settings) at 4.7GHz near 1.25VID but i can't be 4.8GHz stable even near 1.4 vcore ?


Last time I got a similar issue was nor:

VCCIN input too low, so I raised it higher than any average number shared here, 2.2V then slowly decrease it until a new crash, I needed 2V

or

I was testing with my memory set on XMP profile but without upping VCCSA, on Auto it was ~0.850V, the same voltage it used with the memory not overclocked so I raised it of +500 offset to reach around 1.3V


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

I had tried 2V i think, x264 crashing on the first loop, ram is fixed to 1333MHz / 1.5V, XMP is only 1600MHz and was stable with previous 4670K 4.5GHz, and i don't think i need to touch SA for such a low frequency, SA is 0.816 on HWiNFO.
Gonna try again with 2.2 anyway thanks.

Actually can pass prime95 28.5 FMA3 enabled FFT 1344 1hour test with vccin 1.9, vid 1.25 ratio 47

My mobo/psu are not the best, could it be the reason ?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ConnorMcLeod*
> 
> I had tried 2V i think, x264 crashing on the first loop, ram is fixed to 1333MHz / 1.5V, XMP is only 1600MHz and was stable with previous 4670K 4.5GHz, and i don't think i need to touch SA for such a low frequency, SA is 0.816 on HWiNFO.
> Gonna try again with 2.2 anyway thanks.
> 
> Actually can pass prime95 28.5 FMA3 enabled FFT 1344 1hour test with vccin 1.9, vid 1.25 ratio 47
> 
> My mobo/psu are not the best, could it be the reason ?


Probably not. Make sure you have Input voltage LLC at quite a high level. I need turbo LLC -AND- 2.05 input to stabilize ~1.39vcore


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

I think turbo is 87.5% and extreme is 100% ? I have set 100%, i think from previous cpu test i was needed 100% on high vccin/vcore and more likely 87.5% on average settings, not sure though.

Actually searching for prime95 28.5 fft 1344 4.7GHz stability, current test is vic/vcore 1.232/13248 vccin 1.904, i already passed 1h with vcore 1.264, x264 failed at this value.
This is crazy, with previous 4670K cpu, p95 27.9 was requiring a bit less than x264, and p95 28.5 was requiring like 0.1 more volts, with this 4690K, p95 28.5 seems to require less than x264 oO


----------



## aboreal

Hi there, Im a 4790K (Batch: L421C044) new owner. I would like to start overclocking it. My mobo its an Asus Z97 Sabertooth Mark 2.

I want to reach 4.6Ghz. What about starting with:

- Vcore = 1.25
- Cpu Input Voltage (Vrin) = 1.4
- Disable all C-State
- Set manual RAM

Its ok? or im missing someting important?

Cheers!


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

vrin is too low, set at least vcore + 0.5, you may need vcore + 0.6, so i would set 1.85 so you can put that one out of the equation for now.
Don't forget to set cache ratio to something like 39 or 40.


----------



## aboreal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ConnorMcLeod*
> 
> vrin is too low, set at least vcore + 0.5, you may need vcore + 0.6, so i would set 1.85 so you can put that one out of the equation for now.
> Don't forget to set cache ratio to something like 39 or 40.


Do you know what name have the "cache ratio" on Asus mobo?

Thanks!


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aboreal*
> 
> Do you know what name have the "cache ratio" on Asus mobo?
> 
> Thanks!


It's called Cache on asus, Uncore or Ring on some other boards.

Your Input Voltage is called EVENTUAL VCCIN. Don't set the wrong voltage to ~1.85! That's one of the scariest mistakes that people can do too easily with these systems


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ConnorMcLeod*
> 
> I think turbo is 87.5% and extreme is 100% ? I have set 100%, i think from previous cpu test i was needed 100% on high vccin/vcore and more likely 87.5% on average settings, not sure though.
> 
> Actually searching for prime95 28.5 fft 1344 4.7GHz stability, current test is vic/vcore 1.232/13248 vccin 1.904, i already passed 1h with vcore 1.264, x264 failed at this value.
> This is crazy, with previous 4670K cpu, p95 27.9 was requiring a bit less than x264, and p95 28.5 was requiring like 0.1 more volts, with this 4690K, p95 28.5 seems to require less than x264 oO


x264 seems actually quite VRIN sensitive while p95 requries a bit more vcore. I'm not sure if p95 large fft is as demanding on VRIN


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

I've passed 1h 1344 fft with vccin 1.904, vid 1.232, failed with vid 1.200 (why not lol), actually testing 1.216.
Will definitely give a shot to 4.8 after i've found 4.7 (at least p95 28.5) stability.


----------



## shmann

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Yes, safe/reasonable - but it looks like you forgot to use VCCIN LLC


so are you suggesting that I leave VCCIN on auto and then bump up my LLC? I've not touched LLC at all (I'll have to poke around the uefi I don't even know where it is







)

EDIT: now I'm thinking you mean for me to do both... should I have LLC at 100% or just higher?


----------



## aboreal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> It's called Cache on asus, Uncore or Ring on some other boards.
> 
> Your Input Voltage is called EVENTUAL VCCIN. Don't set the wrong voltage to ~1.85! That's one of the scariest mistakes that people can do too easily with these systems


OK.

So, "cache ratio" its " cache" on Asus mobo. All right.

But, which name has "vrin" on Asus mobo?

Cheers!


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> It's called Cache on asus, Uncore or Ring on some other boards.
> 
> Your Input Voltage is called EVENTUAL VCCIN. Don't set the wrong voltage to ~1.85! That's one of the scariest mistakes that people can do too easily with these systems


on asus the vcore turns dark red at 1.390v. The input voltage turns dark red at 1.990v. So that helps let you know if your getting close to some unsafe settings.

Not certain but it may not even apply above 1.6v to vcore unless the extreme oc (ln2/dice) is set to on.

That would be awful though if it happened.


----------



## aboreal

These are my Bios options.

Someone can tell me which one is "vrin" and "cache" ? Also if I should change other options...

Thanks


----------



## koekwau5

First screenshot:

Min CPU Cache Ratio
Max CPU Cache Ratio

Those are the Cache speed multipliers.
Put that on 39/39 for 4770K and 40/40 for 4790K.

Second screenshot:

CPU Cache Voltage

This is the voltage the cache will run on. Leave it at 1.20V at stock multiplier (39 or 40)

CPU Input Voltage = Eventual Input


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shmann*
> 
> I followed this guide and found a fairly stable G3258 overclock at 4.6 GHz at 1.36 V, but I had to up the VCCIN to 2.0 V. I am getting under 80 degrees on Prime95 27.9 1344 custom loop.
> 
> My question for the experts: does that VCCIN sound safe/reasonable?
> 
> in HWiNFO I am getting a Vcore reading of 1.376 V and a VCCIN reading of 1.952-1.968 V at load (it bobs up and down a bit between those two values)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shmann*
> 
> so are you suggesting that I leave VCCIN on auto and then bump up my LLC? I've not touched LLC at all (I'll have to poke around the uefi I don't even know where it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> EDIT: now I'm thinking you mean for me to do both... should I have LLC at 100% or just higher?


No, he is saying you could lower a bit VCCIN, but setting LLC, so VCCIN wouldn't drop under load.

For example, yuo have set 1.97 in bios, on idling, VCCIN is read at 1.968, under load it is read at 1.952, so you need a stable 1.952, not a droping 1.968.
So set 1.95 or 1.96 in bios and set LLC to 87.5% or 100%, the lowest value of those 2 settings that can prevent VCCIN from droping under load.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shmann*
> 
> so are you suggesting that I leave VCCIN on auto and then bump up my LLC? I've not touched LLC at all (I'll have to poke around the uefi I don't even know where it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> EDIT: now I'm thinking you mean for me to do both... should I have LLC at 100% or just higher?


You need LLC on to stop voltage droop, so 2.0 VCCIN without LLC will likely give less actual voltage than 1.95 with LLC. It's better to have stable voltage, then use what you need - so LLC 1-2 levels down from max available usually does that


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aboreal*
> 
> OK.
> 
> So, "cache ratio" its " cache" on Asus mobo. All right.
> 
> But, which name has "vrin" on Asus mobo?
> 
> Cheers!


Eventual input voltage


----------



## shmann

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ConnorMcLeod*
> 
> No, he is saying you could lower a bit VCCIN, but setting LLC, so VCCIN wouldn't drop under load.
> 
> For example, yuo have set 1.97 in bios, on idling, VCCIN is read at 1.968, under load it is read at 1.952, so you need a stable 1.952, not a droping 1.968.
> So set 1.95 or 1.96 in bios and set LLC to 87.5% or 100%, the lowest value of those 2 settings that can prevent VCCIN from droping under load.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> You need LLC on to stop voltage droop, so 2.0 VCCIN without LLC will likely give less actual voltage than 1.95 with LLC. It's better to have stable voltage, then use what you need - so LLC 1-2 levels down from max available usually does that


thanks to both of you for your help and feedback, as someone new to overclocking, I appreciate that you guys are willing to help out.

out of curiosity, is this drop in voltage what people refer to as Vdroop?


----------



## marik123

4.6ghz at 1.295v is the minimum vcore I need to maintain stability. 2200mhz RAM 10-10-10-30 2T is the max I can run for my 30nm samsung. I guess I just got a bad overclocker.









Maybe I will buy some CLU later and see if I can push it further. My hyper 212 evo lapped is not enough to keep the temperatures in check with 1.3v+.


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shmann*
> 
> thanks to both of you for your help and feedback, as someone new to overclocking, I appreciate that you guys are willing to help out.
> 
> out of curiosity, is this drop in voltage what people refer to as Vdroop?


Yes
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marik123*
> 
> 4.6ghz at 1.295v is the minimum vcore I need to maintain stability. 2200mhz RAM 10-10-10-30 2T is the max I can run for my 30nm samsung. I guess I just got a bad overclocker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I will buy some CLU later and see if I can push it further. My hyper 212 evo lapped is not enough to keep the temperatures in check with 1.3v+.


If you need ~1.3 for 4.6, you may never be able to get stable settings for 4.7, or at voltage you wouldn't want to set for 24/7, you can try if you don't bother buying a better cooler and have only benefit of better temps.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shmann*
> 
> thanks to both of you for your help and feedback, as someone new to overclocking, I appreciate that you guys are willing to help out.
> 
> out of curiosity, is this drop in voltage what people refer to as Vdroop?


Yea, usually people expect it on Vcore, but for Haswell the Vcore is managed by the integrated voltage regulator with its own automatic behaviors and the voltage that droops the most and has an LLC setting on motherboard is the input voltage (which is where almost all of the wattage is provided from the mobo to the cpu)


----------



## shmann

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *peakclimber*
> 
> I've back read a few 1000 posts and been following along on this thread. First thanks Darkwizzie for starting it especially the idea of keeping the data in one spreadsheet one can download.
> 
> One of the more interesting points I see emphasized here is the relation of Vccin with Vcore. While I read elsewhere the usual "keep Vccin +.4-.5 above Vcore", this thread suggests an even tighter sensitivity between the two. I took the data spreadsheet from the first post and decided to plot Vccin to CPU VID. While Vccin was only provided from some of the lines, I think there is enough to draw some conclusions.
> 
> From a linear relationship point of view, the data would suggest CPU VID + .6v is the sweet spot for Vccin.
> 
> Trying to apply a polynomial relationship, it might hint that even more is to be added above 1.325 Vcore, ramping even higher with larger Vcore. But I think the data above 1.4 Vcore is a bit questionable given the lack of data points.


I know I'm a number of months late... but I'm just getting into overclocking, and I liked your chart a lot.

I wanted to point out that I am suspicious that a lot of people are less particular about their VCCIN values, and are just punching in a high one to ensure stability (16 people at 1.9, 6 people at 2), and I wonder if that is another explanation of the tendency towards higher VCCINs at higher Vcores

EDIT: my numbers are for the most recent chart


----------



## aboreal

So, should I let the "cpu inputo voltage" and "cache voltage" on AUTO?

I really dont understand if these two settings are such important as "Cpu Vcore"...

Cheers!


----------



## error-id10t

Input Voltage set to either 1.9v or 1.95v

LLC set to 6 or 7 (I believe it goes to 8?), check which one keeps your Input Voltage steady under load

Cache multi set to x40 (x42 likely works just as well, x43 may start needing more volts but start with x40)

Cache voltage set to 1.2v


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marik123*
> 
> 4.6ghz at 1.295v is the minimum vcore I need to maintain stability. 2200mhz RAM 10-10-10-30 2T is the max I can run for my 30nm samsung. I guess I just got a bad overclocker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I will buy some CLU later and see if I can push it further. My hyper 212 evo lapped is not enough to keep the temperatures in check with 1.3v+.


Vccin 1.9V at minimum?
Really needs so high Vcore even with stock RAM speed 1333MHz and stock Cache ratio 35-39?

Mine needs 1.280V for 4.6GHz, pretty close to yours and RAM and cache made a tiny bit unstable when I raised them so I had to move Vcore +0.01V to 1.280V to make it stable again.
Have you managed to make 4.7GHz stable? Mine so far doesn't want to stabilize at it.

I would say average.
Bad would be 4.4 and less at similar voltage.


----------



## shmann

do you guys think I should pursue this overclock, or am I getting greedy?

currently at 4.7 GHz with Vcore at 1.45ish, but this is before I learned about LLC, so you can see I'm getting dat Vdroop-- maybe when I fix that I could even pull back the Vcore a bit

temps are approaching the mid 80s on prime95

here's a pic of my readings http://imgur.com/lJdzzQf


----------



## twiz0r0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shmann*
> 
> do you guys think I should pursue this overclock, or am I getting greedy?
> 
> currently at 4.7 GHz with Vcore at 1.45ish, but this is before I learned about LLC, so you can see I'm getting dat Vdroop-- maybe when I fix that I could even pull back the Vcore a bit
> 
> temps are approaching the mid 80s on prime95
> 
> here's a pic of my readings http://imgur.com/lJdzzQf


1.45v...a little high if you ask me


----------



## ihab7000




----------



## shmann

is it possible that the MSI Z97 PC Mate just doesn't have LLC? I don't see it anywhere in the UEFI


----------



## BoredErica

http://youtu.be/b-il57xDW98?t=45m3s

JJ talks about VCCIN.

I will chart you guys tomorrow. Err... later today, technically.


----------



## Unknownm

I must be doing somethign wrong. 44x won't pass prime95 and what's weird is going from 1.2vring to 1.25v makes the PC restart faster in prime95 than just having 1.2v

BSOD error "clock interrupt was not received on a secondary processor within the allocated time interval"

All test using 2.0 input voltage, vcore @ 1.340v and vring 1.2v to 1.3v. All of these voltages = prime95 restart after 20-30 minutes.

Will provide screenshots in few minutes here


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

4.9GHz failed at 1.416, i may try another day to see if it can pass tests at higher values but as i don't want to run such voltage 24/7, gonna do this another day.

So far, 28.5 1344 1h passed 4.7 at 1.208V and 4.8 at 1.264V.


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shmann*
> 
> do you guys think I should pursue this overclock, or am I getting greedy?
> 
> currently at 4.7 GHz with Vcore at 1.45ish, but this is before I learned about LLC, so you can see I'm getting dat Vdroop-- maybe when I fix that I could even pull back the Vcore a bit
> 
> temps are approaching the mid 80s on prime95
> 
> here's a pic of my readings http://imgur.com/lJdzzQf


Time to stop...

So what is your 4.6 vcore stable voltage ?


----------



## Unknownm

Here is all my BIOS settings. Let me know if you see anything off


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

Seems ok for core overclocking part







I think you gonna lower (or not) VCCIN after the whole OC.
Wait for skilled guys to answer though !!!!

I first thought you had forgotten to enable HT, weird that the option is not greyed with i5


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ConnorMcLeod*
> 
> Seems ok for core overclocking part
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you gonna lower (or not) VCCIN after the whole OC.
> Wait for skilled guys to answer though !!!!
> 
> I first thought you had forgotten to enable HT, weird that the option is not greyed with i5


Yeah it has a few weird settings.

3dmark01 Boost - Turns out 3dmark01 boost gives you more points in 3dmark01 benchmark (here)
Intel HT which if enabled does not give me any HT threads so I just disable it.
The CPU Upgrade option reports i7-4770k too which I find odd

Anyways with those screenshots posted. I cannot pass prime95 20-30 minutes with those settings I first gave more vring voltage (1.25v to 1.3v) with 1.350 vcore and the same result was full restart. Unless one of my "auto" settings is the problem I could have one of the worst haswell cpu to overclock.


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

vring shouldn't be a problem, 1.2 is normally large enough for 3.5Ghz, even for the 3.8 turbo that is default setting.

Your problem should (<- my knowledge is limited) only be vccin / vcore related, but for 4.4GHz, you shouldn't require such vcore unless you have a very bad chip








May be try vccin 2.1 to definitely put it out of the equation and try again raising vcore.

Which prime95 are you runing ? If 28.5, disable FMA3 instructions, if 27.9, it's ok, and you can fix fft size to 1344-1344 and try to pass 1h test. If you can pass that, you may have found a stable setting, or a "closed to" one.


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ConnorMcLeod*
> 
> vring shouldn't be a problem, 1.2 is normally large enough for 3.5Ghz, even for the 3.8 turbo that is default setting.
> 
> Your problem should (<- my knowledge is limited) only be vccin / vcore related, but for 4.4GHz, you shouldn't require such vcore unless you have a very bad chip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> May be try vccin 2.1 to definitely put it out of the equation and try again raising vcore.
> 
> Which prime95 are you runing ? If 28.5, disable FMA3 instructions, if 27.9, it's ok, and you can fix fft size to 1344-1344 and try to pass 1h test. If you can pass that, you may have found a stable setting, or a "closed to" one.


When I set all auto and run 44x, the voltage is 1.424v . Knowing auto uses more voltage it could be I need 1.380v but first I'll try 2.1v input


----------



## zorc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> Here is all my BIOS settings. Let me know if you see anything off


I also have a 4670K and Gigabyte UD4H. I observed that my Gigabyte wants higher Vrin and cache voltages than other mainboards like Asrock, Asus (low Input/Vrin).
I think your Vrin with LLC set to extreme is way too high for 44 mulitplier. 1,88-1,95 for Vrin should be enough, start with 1,88. I had three 4670K's and for 4,5 Ghz I never needed more than 1,88 vrin and LLC low with my Gigabyte Z87X UD4H. I know more Vcore needs more Vrin but is also CPU core clock depending and x44 is low overclock.
Also you could try lower the Vring/cache voltage, is high too. For 34 uncore 1,15 vring should be more than enough.
Then i would fix Dram voltage to 1,5 and use xmp.
CPU Vrin protection 350mv and Pwm phase control set to high performance is better for 4,4 Ghz.
Lower voltages mean better Temps for sure and can be more stable if some settings are set too high.
Sometimes it can be useful to test a Bios setting twice because of the built in FIVR. *When a bios setting is changed it happens often that you get immediate bluescreens after you start a stresstest than restart and try again.* This will save you a lot of Headaches.
have fun


----------



## shmann

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ConnorMcLeod*
> 
> Time to stop...
> 
> So what is your 4.6 vcore stable voltage ?


1.37 at 4.6 GHz seems stable with a VCCIN of 2

it's irritating because I don't think my mobo has LLC (it's a MSI Z97 PC Mate) and my VCCIN is low. is it legit to just deal with this by overshooting the VCCIN? I wonder if I could get 4.7 stable if I could just get my VCCIN to stay higher and drop the voltage down lower than 1.45 or whatever I originally posted


----------



## mare6600

Hello to everyone. I'm having some problems overclocking my 4770k. Never oc before, so I would appreciate someone's help. I'm pretty sure that my cpu has below average oc capabilities. I'm trying to achive 4.3Ghz with vcore<=1.25v.

I have started with 4.6Ghz and 1.2v, but my pc couldn't boot. It did boot with 4,5Ghz but as soon as I started stressing it (Realbench) I got BSOD. I concluded that I have average cpu at most, what can I do. So, I decided to undervolt my cpu and see how much voltage does my cpu need to run 3,9Ghz. My cpu was stable at 1.05v after 1h of stressing it with aida64(cpu,fpu,cache,memory selected=full) and occt4.40(linpack,avx selected), only thing that bothered me was temperature(73 degrees max). I than tried some higher frequencies to reach, but than decided to stress my cpu also with prime95 28.5. And there my hell begins. All my stable profiles were not stable any more, so I had to start all over again. And temp went straight to hell. I was hitting 95 degrees with 1.18v, and with 1.23v and prime95 small fft test I was hitting 100 within seconds. So I dellided my cpu (vice method, got some bulges on one edge of ihs from the vice, rid of them with 1200 sandpaper, but I would probably need to lap ihs or try to put cooler directly on the die - not sure what modifications I need to do, for best results) and got 10-15 degrees lower temps. That's good but my cpu is still very hot. And when I read somewhere that large fft test is better for testing stability, and tried it out, and my stable profiles were not stable anymore, again. I get BSOD or one of the workers fail within 30-120min. All of my BSODs where 101 and 124. Tried playing with input voltage and llc, but that always made it less stable. When I tested 1.235v 4.3Ghz, I tired with changing analog/digital io and got some improvement (it took longer to BSOD, but it did at the end). Didn't touch VCCSA so far. Could it be that my cpu can get only 4.2Ghz with <=1.25v, or there is some catch. Should I stop using synthetic stress testing programs? I would like to make 100% stable oc. I'm using my pc mostly for web surfing, watching movies, some gaming (but most of them are older games), and will do some programming in the future.

PS This oc takes a lot of time, especially when something is stable for longer period of time and then BSODs







.

Anyway, this is my rig:

cpu: Intel i7-4770K (batch: Malay L320B374)
mobo: Asus Maximus VI Hero
mem: Crucial Ballistix Elite 1866Mhz 9-9-9-27 1.5v
gpu: Asus GTX780 DC2OC (not overclocked)
storage: Samsung 840Evo 120GB (OS on it) + 2x640GB WD Black (in RAID 0)
cooler: Noctua NH-U14S (1x NF-A15 fan)
psu: Enermax Revolution85+ 850W
case: CM ATCS 840

paste: Noctua NT-H1 (between die and IHS, and between IHS and cooler)

And these are my results so far:


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shmann*
> 
> 1.37 at 4.6 GHz seems stable with a VCCIN of 2
> 
> it's irritating because I don't think my mobo has LLC (it's a MSI Z97 PC Mate) and my VCCIN is low. is it legit to just deal with this by overshooting the VCCIN? I wonder if I could get 4.7 stable if I could just get my VCCIN to stay higher and drop the voltage down lower than 1.45 or whatever I originally posted


When you are in OC menu in BIOS, LLC is in a submenu (name DigitALL Power), the option is at the 2nd position and called Vdroop, if you have it











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mare6600*
> 
> Hello to everyone. I'm having some problems overclocking my 4770k. Never oc before, so I would appreciate someone's help. I'm pretty sure that my cpu has below average oc capabilities. I'm trying to achive 4.3Ghz with vcore<=1.25v.
> 
> I have started with 4.6Ghz and 1.2v, but my pc couldn't boot. It did boot with 4,5Ghz but as soon as I started stressing it (Realbench) I got BSOD. I concluded that I have average cpu at most, what can I do. So, I decided to undervolt my cpu and see how much voltage does my cpu need to run 3,9Ghz. My cpu was stable at 1.05v after 1h of stressing it with aida64(cpu,fpu,cache,memory selected=full) and occt4.40(linpack,avx selected), only thing that bothered me was temperature(73 degrees max). I than tried some higher frequencies to reach, but than decided to stress my cpu also with prime95 28.5. And there my hell begins. All my stable profiles were not stable any more, so I had to start all over again. And temp went straight to hell. I was hitting 95 degrees with 1.18v, and with 1.23v and prime95 small fft test I was hitting 100 within seconds. So I dellided my cpu (vice method, got some bulges on one edge of ihs from the vice, rid of them with 1200 sandpaper, but I would probably need to lap ihs or try to put cooler directly on the die - not sure what modifications I need to do, for best results) and got 10-15 degrees lower temps. That's good but my cpu is still very hot. And when I read somewhere that large fft test is better for testing stability, and tried it out, and my stable profiles were not stable anymore, again. I get BSOD or one of the workers fail within 30-120min. All of my BSODs where 101 and 124. Tried playing with input voltage and llc, but that always made it less stable. When I tested 1.235v 4.3Ghz, I tired with changing analog/digital io and got some improvement (it took longer to BSOD, but it did at the end). Didn't touch VCCSA so far. Could it be that my cpu can get only 4.2Ghz with <=1.25v, or there is some catch. Should I stop using synthetic stress testing programs? I would like to make 100% stable oc. I'm using my pc mostly for web surfing, watching movies, some gaming (but most of them are older games), and will do some programming in the future.
> 
> PS This oc takes a lot of time, especially when something is stable for longer period of time and then BSODs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Anyway, this is my rig:
> 
> cpu: Intel i7-4770K (batch: Malay L320B374)
> mobo: Asus Maximus VI Hero
> mem: Crucial Ballistix Elite 1866Mhz 9-9-9-27 1.5v
> gpu: Asus GTX780 DC2OC (not overclocked)
> storage: Samsung 840Evo 120GB (OS on it) + 2x640GB WD Black (in RAID 0)
> cooler: Noctua NH-U14S (1x NF-A15 fan)
> psu: Enermax Revolution85+ 850W
> case: CM ATCS 840
> 
> paste: Noctua NT-H1 (between die and IHS, and between IHS and cooler)
> 
> And these are my results so far:


Try Prime 27.9 and test with ffts 1344-1344, 1h tests, then you should be closed to stable setting, then find better settings with x264 or with prime95 blend.


----------



## Boru91

Hi guys!
I try to stabilize my cpu on 4,6ghz but is hard, my setting for 4,6 ( 4670k)

vring 1,2v
vrin 2.0v
vcore 1.280v

Should I boost only vcore or all voltages in little steeps ?


----------



## Gregory14

LLC in what # from 1-10? What does it do exactly? same like an AMD chip, which will raise the vcore? I have a 4770k @ 4.6 with 1.280v and 1.825 VCCIN I cant get 4.7 to sucessfully load windows. I guess, but before I start messing with the bios settings in DIgi Power Control, what should I set it to? And will that increase my Vcore? I set it manually.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> I must be doing somethign wrong. 44x won't pass prime95 and what's weird is going from 1.2vring to 1.25v makes the PC restart faster in prime95 than just having 1.2v
> 
> BSOD error "clock interrupt was not received on a secondary processor within the allocated time interval"
> 
> All test using 2.0 input voltage, vcore @ 1.340v and vring 1.2v to 1.3v. All of these voltages = prime95 restart after 20-30 minutes.
> 
> Will provide screenshots in few minutes here


Set those VRIN current protection things back to auto. Use minimal vcore and raise your input V a bit further - If you have 101 from input voltage, raising vcore will only make the problem worse. Try to pass x264 and work from there.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> LLC in what # from 1-10? What does it do exactly? same like an AMD chip, which will raise the vcore?


The LLC is for input voltage on Haswell, not vcore. It's used as LLC always is, to counteract voltage droop - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Voltage_droop

Set LLC to a near-maximum level and keep input V 0.6v above vcore, but you might need some more sometimes when pushing >1.3vcore


----------



## Gregory14

Thanks Cyro999,

I guess it is for the input Vdroop. HWMonitor mixes up Vore and VIN4, will do that, thanks. I guess it is the same on AMD boards too. It shows as VIN 6 and is 2.160 on amd platform.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> Here is all my BIOS settings. Let me know if you see anything off
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Why so many screens, we don't need peripherals and such XD

Why disable C states and EIST, ... won't help you to OC higher really.
Did I see high voltage for low clock? Probably better to find a sweet spot around 1.2-1.3V Vcore.


----------



## aboreal

Hello guys,

How can I know the VID of my 4790K?

Cheers!


----------



## koekwau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aboreal*
> 
> Hello guys,
> 
> How can I know the VID of my 4790K?
> 
> Cheers!


Set voltages regarding cpu and cache to default and run an application like Prime95.
Can be downloaded here: http://http://mersenne.org/

Use tools like CPU-Z to monitor your Vcore: http://www.cpuid.com/softwares/cpu-z.html

Look at the voltage running idle and look at the voltage while running Prime95.

Post both numbers here =)


----------



## chumanga

Someone uses IGPU for quick sync gameplay recording? My Igpu accept CPU ratio overclock, but frozen system when increase cache ratio from 3.5ghz to 3.9ghz even increasing the cache voltage from 1.15v to 1.20v. 3.9ghz 1.15v for cache is my mobo stock speed.

While gaming and recording with igpu the screen freeze and need to restart computer manually, downclocking cache to 3.5ghz records without problem.


----------



## Gregory14

thanks for the LLC explanation. I put it on level 9 (125%). had to raise vcore from 1.264 to 1.312v for a 100Mhz increase to 4.7GHz. Cache went to 43 1.2v. Input VCC went 1.825-1.910. All for 100 more Mhz. But now I see that it is indeed a sweet spot at 4.7. Max temp is 61c. More stability testing is needed though to finalize it.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> *Data for the stats:*
> 
> Username: JackCY
> CPU Model: i5-4690K
> Core Multiplier: 46x100
> CPU VID: 1.280V
> Vcore: 1.280V (HWinfo, HWmonitor, ... doesn't show, VIN6 looks like "Vcore" but drops value even with manual voltage set when frequency drops, same for VIN12 which is "Vring", both often show +0.024V max compared to set values.)
> Uncore Multiplier: 43x100
> Uncore Voltage: 1.200V
> Input Voltage: 1.900V Level 2 (max drop around 0.020V, often keeps spot on or drops by 0.012V, doesn't have much better accuracy in HWinfo, ASRock crapapp shows max drop from what I remember 0.020V with nearly no raise)
> Cooling Solution: Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev.A BW
> Stability Test: x264 50 loops continuous 8 hours 39 minutes and 40 seconds, Prime95 1344K 14GB 1h 51m, Prime95 1792K 14GB 27m, Aida64 CPU-FPU-Cache-Mem 1h 13m, ... gaming and using the computer while tests run. No need to cry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Batch Number: Malaysia, L420B768
> Ram Speed: 2.4GHz, 11-13-13-32 CR2, stock XMP profile
> Ram Voltage: 1.650V, stock XMP profile
> Motherboard: ASRock Z97 Extreme4
> LLC Setting: Level 2
> 
> Oh yeah, I have 0.001V offsets as that removes the auto from the offset for Vcore and Vring, I don't want auto offset messing with voltages, read it as a workaround for ASRock OCing, I think it even loads that with the predefined OC profiles in UEFI so ASRock uses it too.
> There is no power or current throttling, that's just my safety net to avoid thermal throttling when pushing it sometimes or by mistake.
> 
> 
> 
> Ran an extra 1 loop of x264 so you can see the temps and powers and voltages since I have monitoring otherwise closed because it slows down the x264 with it's refreshing.
> Running only x264 results in fps 3.40 or higher while lower are often with some other app running, or 3.2x when gaming which you can see at the end of the log.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: x264 log
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Validation.*


Charted.

I'm going to list DC OCs in its own seperate area for now. Averaging the data is screwed up if DC data gets in there. Should be a way around it though.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Username: lilchronic
> CPU Model: i7 4790k
> Core Multiplier: 4.9Ghz
> CPU VID: 1.31v
> Vcore: 1.34v
> Uncore Multiplier:4.5Ghz
> Uncore Voltage:1.2v
> Input Voltage: 2.050v
> Cooling Solution: delidded with custom water loop
> Stability Test: Prime95 28.5
> Batch Number: L419B538
> Ram Speed: 2666Mhz @ 11-13-13-32t
> Ram Voltage: 1.65v
> Motherboard: z97M OC Formula
> LLC Setting: Level 1 - 100%
> 
> 4.9Ghz -
> 
> here with some more realistic temps, had to stop prime95 once it hit 90c too hot for my liking
> 
> 4.8Ghz
> 
> 4.7Ghz
> 
> 4.6Ghz but haven't tried any lower voltage than what my stock VID is of 1.2v


Lilchronic, I can't chart 4.9ghz if you only ran Prime28.5 for 5 minutes. The Aida test was 10 minutes. So what do you want me to do? I can't put "Prime95 28.5" on there because it is misleading, but I can't put "5 minutes" either.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Yes, there is no change to the parameters of x264 so the actual test is equal to the original one.
> Only the GREP have been moved to the test loop so it generates the output log continuously. Should not be an issue if it runs between the x264 runs, there is a lot of other stuff running in the OS all the time anyway.
> It's mostly interface and friendlier (at least for me) usability changes.
> 
> It's a x64 version with a log, you can easily make the other versions there are if you want them or some preconfigured versions for example predefined one for i5 with 8 threads, for i7 with 16 threads, ...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> My final update to the script that runs x264. Reuse if you like.
> 
> Updated things as far as I can remember:
> 
> x264 version is printed by the exe itself and when someone updates their x264 exe it will show the correct version
> revised configuration and CLI
> POPD instead of "cd.."
> names are defined as variables, easy to change at one place
> all options listed for priority
> results are generated on the fly, continuously and are not lost when test crashes due to bad OC
> results show loop start time and one can find how long it ran before a crash, equal to command line output
> crashed logs are deleted on a new start and not appended to
> Meaning one can also input a very high number of loops, keep it running and then stop it as desired and not lose the results.
> Of course unfinished results are temporarily stored in the test folder.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't know how, I can make you the other versions if needed, x86 or predefined versions.
> I use two predefined x64s, 10 loops = short test almost 2h and 50 loops long test cca 8.5h, nothing to enter just click it and it runs with a log. Then if I need to I can rename the log when it's done or when it crashes.
> 
> x264_log-i5-config-10.rtf log is from my predefined script for i5 with 8 threads, normal priority, 10 loops and log name. Noob proof easy to use over and over
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone knows how to create predefined user profiles for Prime95
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm getting tired of entering the custom settings over and over. Couldn't find how to define a custom test profile there.
> ... ha figured it out, will need batchfiles for more profiles but at least something. Settings for Prime95 are in prime.txt and local.txt, read undoc.txt for info about the settings, then run with "-t" to run stress test automatically on launch.
> 
> *Prime95 profiles here.*


Will take a look in just a minute.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Charted.
> I'm going to list DC OCs in its own seperate area for now. Averaging the data is screwed up if DC data gets in there. Should be a way around it though.
> Lilchronic, I can't chart 4.9ghz if you only ran Prime28.5 for 5 minutes. The Aida test was 10 minutes. So what do you want me to do? I can't put "Prime95 28.5" on there because it is misleading, but I can't put "5 minutes" either.
> 
> Will take a look in just a minute.


so what do i have to run to be on the list? and what's misleading about it ? it's stable playing games, running benchmarks, rendering videos, multiple stress test's. ext 24/7

id like to see someone else run 10 minutes of prime95 28.5 blend @ 4.8Ghz - 4.9Ghz

or what do we have to run to be on the DC list since the haswell list doesn't specifically say what we have to run?


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

Misleading to mix haswell and haswell refresh, nothing related to your results.

p95 blend passed for 5min is same as p95 small ffts since you have only time to pass 1 or 2 ffts sizes.

May be run a 1344-1344 test for 1 hour, or blend (choose blend then choose custom and set min fft size to 128 so you won't get the hudge heat from small ffts) for 3 hours at least. Or just run x264 overnight.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> so what do i have to run to be on the list? and what's misleading about it ? it's stable playing games, running benchmarks, rendering videos, multiple stress test's. ext 24/7
> 
> id like to see someone else run 10 minutes of prime95 28.5 blend @ 4.8Ghz - 4.9Ghz
> 
> or what do we have to run to be on the DC list since the haswell list doesn't specifically say what we have to run?


*cough* They should make it a requirement to read the OP before posting in any thread








Quote:


> Stability Test: [Any test is OK, synthetic or not. IF YOU DO NOT LIST HOW LONG THE TEST IS RUN YOU WILL MAKE ME CRY.]
> 
> Extra notes: If you ran a synthetic stress test like Prime or Linpack on adaptive and your Vcore is very different from your VID, I will ignore your Vcore because the number is useless. A Vcore under stress with override/manual voltage mode is useful, but with adaptive the voltage is totally blown up. Also, if you state that your uncore multiplier is "auto", I will write "34" instead.
> 
> Please try to be honest about what stability your CPU has. If the CPU Bsods later please come back and make a followup post. I'm spending a lot of my own time to maintain this chart and write this guide to help others and if you can submit your results and keep them validated and current, it will help me and other people a lot.
> 
> *For the final picture verification column, you need to show a working picture to have it show "YES", otherwise it will be blank. The picture must contain the stress test, proof that the test was run as long as you claimed, AND it must also show HWmonitor or HWInfo's vcore reading. No, only VID will not cut it. Vcore. To be clear, I'm looking for the sensors part of Hwinfo, not the hardware overview which shows CPU and GPU logos. You do NOT need picture verification to be listed in the chart above, you only need it for the "YES" in the picture verification column.*


It's hiding at the end in small print










I do not take pictures of every test I run but at least one long test when you want to have it verified should work.
I think running a test and writing it into Stability Test: would work too if it was for example Prime95 Blend 4h. 5min is too short. Most of my unstable overclocks failed with Prime95 in up to 30min, around 10-20min. 5min really tells nothing, it's more like CPU preheat









---

I don't mind where the results are listed if mixed or separate.
Thing is in the DC club list there is no stress test or picture verification requirement so the results are mostly all over the place with what anyone found stable for 10min. It's a club there, not stats and I love stats.


----------



## aboreal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> Set voltages regarding cpu and cache to default and run an application like Prime95.
> Can be downloaded here: http://http://mersenne.org/
> 
> Use tools like CPU-Z to monitor your Vcore: http://www.cpuid.com/softwares/cpu-z.html
> 
> Look at the voltage running idle and look at the voltage while running Prime95.
> 
> Post both numbers here =)


Using "default settings" on Bios (Vcore on "auto" runs at 1.024v )

Windows-Idle .: varies between 1.02v - 1.15v

Windows Load with Prime95 .: 1.08v


----------



## koekwau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aboreal*
> 
> Using "default settings" on Bios (Vcore on "auto" runs at 1.024v )
> 
> Windows-Idle .: varies between 1.02v - 1.15v
> 
> Windows Load with Prime95 .: 1.08v
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Dang! That looks very well!
With a lil bit of luck yours can reach 4.6Ghz @ 1.3V.

If cooling allows it try the following:

Multiplier x46
bCLK 100
Voltage: 1.3000V
System Agent: 1.000V
Eventual Input: 1.9V

Leave the cache mutliplier and voltage at stock for now.
First find max CPU multiplier, after that cache.
As final step the memory speed and timings.

To validate the stability make shure it runs Prime95 for at least 8 hours on Custom Blend mode with as much memory as possible.

Run Prime95 Blend and see if it runs for 30 minutes or more.
If that goes easily you can try bumping the multiplier by one (47) and do a quick test again.
Keep going untill it BSOD's immedialty when firing up Prime95.

Post results here =)


----------



## Unknownm

Keep getting 124 error

1.9v input , LLC low 1st & high 2nd, 1.250vcore 1.15vring, Fails prime95, 124 error + restart

1.30vcore 3rd core fails + 0.49 was expected 0.4 error on 3rd core but 1,2 & 4 core still continue prime95 test

1.320vcore fails prime95 after 8-9 minutes sometimes restarts but also 3rd core fails before restart. BSOD 101 errors

Do I need more vcore?


----------



## koekwau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> Keep getting 124 error
> 
> 1.9v input , LLC low 1st & high 2nd, 1.250vcore 1.15vring, Fails prime95, 124 error + restart
> 
> 1.30vcore 3rd core fails + 0.49 was expected 0.4 error on 3rd core but 1,2 & 4 core still continue prime95 test
> 
> 1.320vcore fails prime95 after 8-9 minutes sometimes restarts but also 3rd core fails before restart. BSOD 101 errors
> 
> Do I need more vcore?


Those BSOD's are mostly Vcore related indeed.
What speed is your processor running at?

Also try adding more voltage to the cache. 1.2V will do.
I experienced the same with my current overclock (4.5Ghz @ 1.27V, Cache 4.2 @ 1.15V) and it required 1.2V to be stable.
Even with cache at 40 it would cause BSOD's due to lack of voltage.


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> Those BSOD's are mostly Vcore related indeed.
> What speed is your processor running at?
> 
> Also try adding more voltage to the cache. 1.2V will do.
> I experienced the same with my current overclock (4.5Ghz @ 1.27V, Cache 4.2 @ 1.15V) and it required 1.2V to be stable.
> Even with cache at 40 it would cause BSOD's due to lack of voltage.


44x core, 34x uncore. I will apply 1.2v again and see what happens


----------



## koekwau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> 44x core, 34x uncore. I will apply 1.2v again and see what happens


4.4Ghz @ 1.3V should work for almost every CPU.
Think the problem is somewhere in the cache being unstable.
Indeed set it @ 34x (if i5, i7 35x) with 1.2V and check it again.

Once that proves to be stable just play with the CPU multiplier and Vcore untill you reach the max of your CPU.
After that start looking for the higest possible cache ratio.
Doing both at the same time can be tough cuz it's hard to determine which overclock is causing the BSOD's.
So step by step, one by one. Very boring and time robbing job but best way to do it.


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> 4.4Ghz @ 1.3V should work for almost every CPU.
> Think the problem is somewhere in the cache being unstable.
> Indeed set it @ 34x (if i5, i7 35x) with 1.2V and check it again.
> 
> Once that proves to be stable just play with the CPU multiplier and Vcore untill you reach the max of your CPU.
> After that start looking for the higest possible cache ratio.
> Doing both at the same time can be tough cuz it's hard to determine which overclock is causing the BSOD's.
> So step by step, one by one. Very boring and time robbing job but best way to do it.


1.9v input , 1.320vcore , 1.20v ring. High LLC. Waiting for results!


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> 5min is too short. Most of my unstable overclocks failed with Prime95 in up to 30min, around 10-20min. 5min really tells nothing, it's more like CPU preheat


I use short prime95 runs. 2-3 mins is all im looking for. But that is just because I know if it cant pass that no since in moving to x264.

I wouldnt use that 2-3 mins a validation though.


----------



## zorc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> 1.9v input , 1.320vcore , 1.20v ring. High LLC. Waiting for results!


So I think you have 4670K ?
If it is a 4670K on the lower end can be that it will need something like 1,33-1,35 Vcore for 4,4 Ghz.
My Bad 4670K needed 1,33 vcore for 4,4 and 1,38 for 4,5 Ghz.

With your cache. Your cache multi is at 34 and nor 42 like koekwaus (4.5Ghz @ 1.27V, Cache 4.2 @ 1.15V / 1,2 stable). He listed 4,2 cache multi and for that 1,15 cache voltage sure is not enough.
I doubt 1,2 cache and cache multi of x33 is a good setting.

You will probably need more vcore 1,34-1,36 and 1,89-1,92 vrin.
With vrin you can only test in steps 1,89,1,90,1,91 and so on.

my experience with bluescreens/restarts:
124 error mostly vcore
101 error input voltage
restart and 124 error when logon wrong input voltage


----------



## aboreal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> Dang! That looks very well!
> With a lil bit of luck yours can reach 4.6Ghz @ 1.3V.
> 
> If cooling allows it try the following:
> 
> Multiplier x46
> bCLK 100
> Voltage: 1.3000V
> System Agent: 1.000V
> Eventual Input: 1.9V
> 
> Leave the cache mutliplier and voltage at stock for now.
> First find max CPU multiplier, after that cache.
> As final step the memory speed and timings.
> 
> To validate the stability make shure it runs Prime95 for at least 8 hours on Custom Blend mode with as much memory as possible.
> 
> Run Prime95 Blend and see if it runs for 30 minutes or more.
> If that goes easily you can try bumping the multiplier by one (47) and do a quick test again.
> Keep going untill it BSOD's immedialty when firing up Prime95.
> 
> Post results here =)


So, do you think its a good processor?

Ive tried Prime95 (30 minutes) with 1.21v, and seem to be stable ... but my temps are too high, isnt it?.

28º Room temperature. Air cooling HR-02 Macho (only push). Case Fractal R3.



Cheers!


----------



## twiz0r0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aboreal*
> 
> So, do you think its a good processor?
> 
> Ive tried Prime95 (30 minutes) with 1.21v, and seem to be stable ... but my temps are too high, isnt it?.
> 
> 28º Room temperature. Air cooling HR-02 Macho (only push). Case Fractal R3.
> 
> Cheers!


No those temps are ok.


----------



## koekwau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zorc*
> 
> So I think you have 4670K ?
> If it is a 4670K on the lower end can be that it will need something like 1,33-1,35 Vcore for 4,4 Ghz.
> My Bad 4670K needed 1,33 vcore for 4,4 and 1,38 for 4,5 Ghz.
> 
> With your cache. Your cache multi is at 34 and nor 42 like koekwaus (4.5Ghz @ 1.27V, Cache 4.2 @ 1.15V / 1,2 stable). He listed 4,2 cache multi and for that 1,15 cache voltage sure is not enough.
> I doubt 1,2 cache and cache multi of x33 is a good setting.
> 
> You will probably need more vcore 1,34-1,36 and 1,89-1,92 vrin.
> With vrin you can only test in steps 1,89,1,90,1,91 and so on.
> 
> my experience with bluescreens/restarts:
> 124 error mostly vcore
> 101 error input voltage
> restart and 124 error when logon wrong input voltage


The 1.15V was for running cache multiplier 40. It needed 1.2V to be stable at 40.
The cache seems to need a certain voltage to be operating propperly.
After that the multiplier can be raised with 2 or 3 without adding more voltage.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aboreal*
> 
> So, do you think its a good processor?
> 
> Ive tried Prime95 (30 minutes) with 1.21v, and seem to be stable ... but my temps are too high, isnt it?.
> 
> 28º Room temperature. Air cooling HR-02 Macho (only push). Case Fractal R3.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers!


Temps are great considering the boiling room temperature








And your CPU is doing awesome. Awesome speed with very low Vcore.
Try push it more. I think there is another 100 / 200Mhz to get easily =)


----------



## mgoblue62

I am new to overclocking. l recently picked up a motherboard/cpu deal from Micro Center - MSI Z97 PC Mate + new Pentium G3258 (Haswell refresh). This combination is *supposed* to be very overclockable, but in my testing so far I am finding that if I increase the CPU Ratio by even a tiny amount (32 -> 33) and adjust the cpu core voltage (auto -> 1.2), the Intel video becomes very unstable. On a one hour netflix video, the win8 video driver will crash and restart 10 times! Am I missing some overclocking setting related to video? Do I need to have a separate video card in able to get successful overclocking results? Did I just get a bad cpu?

Thanks in advance... :/


----------



## peakclimber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shmann*
> 
> I know I'm a number of months late... but I'm just getting into overclocking, and I liked your chart a lot.
> 
> I wanted to point out that I am suspicious that a lot of people are less particular about their VCCIN values, and are just punching in a high one to ensure stability (16 people at 1.9, 6 people at 2), and I wonder if that is another explanation of the tendency towards higher VCCINs at higher Vcores
> 
> EDIT: my numbers are for the most recent chart


It's been a while since I last looked at this thread but your quote of my earlier post prompted me to pop on and post an updated chart based on the latest data. On my original post several months back, the data suggested Vccin (input voltage) is typically .6v higher than CPU VID. With all the new data points added, that looks to be refined to about .575v higher now (added the linear equation this time to be exact).

Also, the poly trend is a bit different this time. Now the droop at lower CPU VID is more pronounced and the bump has moved to a lower set of CPU VID values. Perhaps when you are lucky enough to get a "good part" it is really good. As for the bump, what you are saying could very well be true. Finally, the bump moving a bit lower in CPU VID range ... well perhaps there is a point at which "just punching in a high one to ensure stability" actually acts against them and causes more instability if we are talking larger Vccin values? I do remember hearing about how too high of a voltage can actually cause more instability (perhaps more noise at the silicon level) which might lend credence to that thought.


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shmann*
> 
> I know I'm a number of months late... but I'm just getting into overclocking, and I liked your chart a lot.
> 
> I wanted to point out that I am suspicious that a lot of people are less particular about their VCCIN values, and are just punching in a high one to ensure stability (16 people at 1.9, 6 people at 2), and I wonder if that is another explanation of the tendency towards higher VCCINs at higher Vcores
> 
> EDIT: my numbers are for the most recent chart


On 4670K at 4.5GHz, i need 1.336/1.352 VID/VCORE / 1.936 VCCIN, this to pass something like x264 18h, so 0.585 delta.
Prime 95 27.9 1344-1344 settings are a bit lower but with 0.6 delta (vcore 1.320 / vccin 1.920).
And i really tried to lower VCCIN once and before i was stable.

Looking at previous picture, you could draw horizontal lines at 1.8, 1.85, 1.9, 2.0







Seems that indeed lot of guys don't bother to set low vccin.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mgoblue62*
> 
> I am new to overclocking. l recently picked up a motherboard/cpu deal from Micro Center - MSI Z97 PC Mate + new Pentium G3258 (Haswell refresh). This combination is *supposed* to be very overclockable, but in my testing so far I am finding that if I increase the CPU Ratio by even a tiny amount (32 -> 33) and adjust the cpu core voltage (auto -> 1.2), the Intel video becomes very unstable. On a one hour netflix video, the win8 video driver will crash and restart 10 times! Am I missing some overclocking setting related to video? Do I need to have a separate video card in able to get successful overclocking results? Did I just get a bad cpu?
> 
> Thanks in advance... :/


Seems 1 guy having same problem : http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-guide-with-statistics/14930#post_22744048


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> 5min is too short. Most of my unstable overclocks failed with Prime95 in up to 30min, around 10-20min. 5min really tells nothing, it's more like CPU preheat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use short prime95 runs. 2-3 mins is all im looking for. But that is just because I know if it cant pass that no since in moving to x264.
> 
> I wouldnt use that 2-3 mins a validation though.
Click to expand...

Yeah. I just run a very strenuous test for a couple of minutes. I do not try to convince anyone, I don't run stuff that go above 40% usage lately, and I don't want to do the equivalent wear I would do in months in a few minutes.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> Keep getting 124 error
> 
> 1.9v input , LLC low 1st & high 2nd, 1.250vcore 1.15vring, Fails prime95, 124 error + restart
> 
> 1.30vcore 3rd core fails + 0.49 was expected 0.4 error on 3rd core but 1,2 & 4 core still continue prime95 test
> 
> 1.320vcore fails prime95 after 8-9 minutes sometimes restarts but also 3rd core fails before restart. BSOD 101 errors
> 
> Do I need more vcore?


That 1.25 was probably not enough vcore. As you raise above that you could need over 1.9 input, raising vcore further makes that problem worse so only use as more vcore as you need


----------



## SgtRotty

Hello, i noticed my coretemp is reading 1 watt to 4 watts while under a load. i know TDP is 84w, is this a sensor issue or wrong version??

Or is there a better software for reading wattage? Im trying to dial in my overcurrent protection, presently at 120%


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SgtRotty*
> 
> Hello, i noticed my coretemp is reading 1 watt to 4 watts while under a load. i know TDP is 84w, is this a sensor issue or wrong version??
> 
> Or is there a better software for reading wattage? Im trying to dial in my overcurrent protection, presently at 120%


I don't remember where in the bios, but there is a setting you can disable so the watts are showing correctly on core temp.

Sent from Note 3


----------



## SgtRotty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> I don't remember where in the bios, but there is a setting you can disable so the watts are showing correctly on core temp.
> 
> Sent from Note 3


thank you i will try to find it. may it be SVID?


----------



## JackCY

Never seen such setting in UEFI.

Overcurrent protection of what? The CPU? And your PL1 and PL2 don't show up properly?
140A won't throttle for me on full load with 1.21V Vcore, above that I raise it by 10A with each bump of 0.06V-0.08V.
It works well if you set it low to avoid thermal throttling as does PL1 and PL2.


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SgtRotty*
> 
> thank you i will try to find it. may it be SVID?


That's the one!


----------



## SgtRotty

that was it thank you! i had no thermal throttling, i was curious where it was at. Does SVID cause any instability issues while enabled?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> *cough* They should make it a requirement to read the OP before posting in any thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's hiding at the end in small print
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do not take pictures of every test I run but at least one long test when you want to have it verified should work.
> I think running a test and writing it into Stability Test: would work too if it was for example Prime95 Blend 4h. 5min is too short. Most of my unstable overclocks failed with Prime95 in up to 30min, around 10-20min. 5min really tells nothing, it's more like CPU preheat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---
> 
> I don't mind where the results are listed if mixed or separate.
> Thing is in the DC club list there is no stress test or picture verification requirement so the results are mostly all over the place with what anyone found stable for 10min. It's a club there, not stats and I love stats.


lolz i read the op it dosent say anywhere what test i have to run to show stability..............

are you sure you read the op?


----------



## class101

About sleeping mode

While looking why my computer failed to wake up from a sleep after overclocking the CPU, I found out it was caused by C States if only switched to Enabled, the line CPU C7 Report is set to CPU C7s

The workaround was to modify CPU C7 Report line from _CPU C7s_ to _CPU C7_

With this small change I'm still able to benefit of C States and the sleeping mode together


----------



## error-id10t

If you look up the errata for Haswell, there are quite a few mentions of Package C states. I don't use Package as nobody has proven that lowers anything.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> lolz i read the op it dosent say anywhere what test i have to run to show stability..............


There is none, there are only suggestions. I think right now before DCs are being charted, deciding on something that EVERYONE would run would be a good idea. That said, I don't believe it should be Prime 28.5 small FFT or Blend, those run too hot. I took up your challenge yesterday and needed 0.02v more than what my stable is but 1 core cracked 100 degrees while rest were low 90s. In normal use I'm at 60+ degrees, so it's dumb (IMO). Maybe 36 runs of x264 which should be approx. 6 hours.

edit, need more than that. 15 loops takes ~2hours.


Spoiler: x264-64 Stability test



x264-64 Stability test
================================================================

x264 0.142.2453 ea0ca51
(libswscale 2.1.2)
(libavformat 55.20.0)
built on Jul 21 2014, gcc: 4.9.0
configuration: --bit-depth=8 --chroma-format=all
x264 license: GPL version 2 or later
libswscale/libavformat license: LGPL version 2.1 or later

==== Configuration =============================================

Log name = x264_log-36runs.rtf
Loops = 36
Threads = 16
Priority = normal

==== Results ===================================================

Start: 10:04:03.07 Sun 24/08/2014

Loop 1: 10:04:03.09
encoded 2121 frames, 4.33 fps, 36024.00 kb/s

Loop 2: 10:12:13.67
encoded 2121 frames, 4.33 fps, 36024.00 kb/s

Loop 3: 10:20:24.13
encoded 2121 frames, 4.33 fps, 36024.00 kb/s

Loop 4: 10:28:34.02
encoded 2121 frames, 4.33 fps, 36024.00 kb/s

Loop 5: 10:36:44.11
encoded 2121 frames, 4.32 fps, 36024.00 kb/s

Loop 6: 10:44:55.62
encoded 2121 frames, 4.30 fps, 36024.00 kb/s

Loop 7: 10:53:08.95
encoded 2121 frames, 4.33 fps, 36024.00 kb/s

Loop 8: 11:01:19.45
encoded 2121 frames, 4.33 fps, 36024.00 kb/s

Loop 9: 11:09:29.74
encoded 2121 frames, 4.32 fps, 36024.00 kb/s

Loop 10: 11:17:40.97
encoded 2121 frames, 4.33 fps, 36024.00 kb/s

Loop 11: 11:25:51.60
encoded 2121 frames, 4.32 fps, 36024.00 kb/s

Loop 12: 11:34:02.51
encoded 2121 frames, 4.33 fps, 36024.00 kb/s

Loop 13: 11:42:12.15
encoded 2121 frames, 4.34 fps, 36024.00 kb/s

Loop 14: 11:50:21.68
encoded 2121 frames, 4.33 fps, 36024.00 kb/s

Loop 15: 11:58:32.27
encoded 2121 frames, 4.33 fps, 36024.00 kb/s

Loop 16: 12:06:42.31


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SgtRotty*
> 
> that was it thank you! i had no thermal throttling, i was curious where it was at. Does SVID cause any instability issues while enabled?


nope, you're set.

Sent from Note 3


----------



## JackCY

I think there is x264 recommended under the "stress testing" spoiler. Because it runs long, it's an application that is used not only for stress testing and it does not run so hot as to over power most of cooling.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> so what do i have to run to be on the list? and what's misleading about it ? it's stable playing games, running benchmarks, rendering videos, multiple stress test's. ext 24/7
> 
> id like to see someone else run 10 minutes of prime95 28.5 blend @ 4.8Ghz - 4.9Ghz
> 
> or what do we have to run to be on the DC list since the haswell list doesn't specifically say what we have to run?


No, no, you can be on the list. But if you want picture verification (which I would argue is better for the chart and for the audience), I want say, Prime 27.9 run for 5 hours minimum, Aida64 run 12 hours. x264 custom is probably better than Aid64 for same length of time while being cooler as well.

It's a recommendation from me. Remember, people are going to pick on my chart over and over because they think people's OCs are not stable. And if I list "Prime95 28.5 10-minutes" it will not help inspire confidence. I don't want to spend all the time listing results only to have random people diss the chart. Hits me right in the morale.









And to clarify, listing something like "Prime 28.5" without listing time run is technically correct even though it was 10 minutes, but typically when somebody reads a line like that they do not expect it to be 10 minutes, they are expecting hours. It's misleading in that context.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ConnorMcLeod*
> 
> Misleading to mix haswell and haswell refresh, nothing related to your results.
> 
> p95 blend passed for 5min is same as p95 small ffts since you have only time to pass 1 or 2 ffts sizes.
> 
> May be run a 1344-1344 test for 1 hour, or blend (choose blend then choose custom and set min fft size to 128 so you won't get the hudge heat from small ffts) for 3 hours at least. Or just run x264 overnight.


There are ways around this, for example, for now I am listing DC results separately.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *peakclimber*
> 
> It's been a while since I last looked at this thread but your quote of my earlier post prompted me to pop on and post an updated chart based on the latest data. On my original post several months back, the data suggested Vccin (input voltage) is typically .6v higher than CPU VID. With all the new data points added, that looks to be refined to about .575v higher now (added the linear equation this time to be exact).
> 
> Also, the poly trend is a bit different this time. Now the droop at lower CPU VID is more pronounced and the bump has moved to a lower set of CPU VID values. Perhaps when you are lucky enough to get a "good part" it is really good. As for the bump, what you are saying could very well be true. Finally, the bump moving a bit lower in CPU VID range ... well perhaps there is a point at which "just punching in a high one to ensure stability" actually acts against them and causes more instability if we are talking larger Vccin values? I do remember hearing about how too high of a voltage can actually cause more instability (perhaps more noise at the silicon level) which might lend credence to that thought.
> 
> 
> My experience still has been, you can get instability if Vcore is too high but Vrin is too low. But it's only one thing to look out for. And I'm not saying that to mean there are many things to look out for. I'm saying that's all we've got, lol. Higher Vcore, it gets harder to stabilize because to need that much means we're really trying to jump over that voltage wall to the next multiplier. Even if you hop over it like I did, the possibility of degradation is probably too great to make it worth it anyhow. I don't recall crashing from having too high of a Vccin though.


----------



## aboreal

I'm thinking of using Liquid Pro instead my actual thermal paste (NT-H1). My sink is copper plated.

Do you think its a good or bad idea? I'm worried about its high conductivity and its removal...

Cheers!


----------



## fateswarm

CLP is the best but it alloys with anything. i.e. it becomes part of the other metal. It's the reason it destroys engravings and it *can't* be removed unless you practically file the area.


----------



## aboreal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> CLP is the best but it alloys with anything. i.e. it becomes part of the other metal. It's the reason it destroys engravings and it *can't* be removed unless you practically file the area.


OK. Thats a big inconvenciene for me. I will renounce to apply Liquid Pro.

Thanks!


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aboreal*
> 
> I'm thinking of using Liquid Pro instead my actual thermal paste (NT-H1). My sink is copper plated.
> 
> Do you think its a good or bad idea? I'm worried about its high conductivity and its removal...
> 
> Cheers!


Liquid pro is DO NOT USE WITH ALUMINUM and massive warning with copper even if it's nickel plated copper


----------



## spenceaj

finally got my OC done after getting discouraged playing around with prime 95 small fft's like an idiot x264 and p95 blend were 1000x better, my OC ran blend for 3.5 hours and 4 loops of x264 4.5 and 1.26 V stuck at 60C on i5 4670k thanks for the help Cyro.

you can add it to the list dark


----------



## Cyro999

Which version of p95 blend / which settings exactly?


----------



## aboreal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Liquid pro is DO NOT USE WITH ALUMINUM and massive warning with copper even if it's nickel plated copper


OK, I´ll go with my Noctua NT-H1.I dont want to mess up my air cooler...

What do you think about my Blend Prime 95? Maybe temps little bit high? Room Temperature 27º. Thermalright HR-02 Macho (only push).

Better using the X264 stress test?



Cheers!


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spenceaj*
> 
> finally got my OC done after getting discouraged playing around with prime 95 small fft's like an idiot x264 and p95 blend were 1000x better, my OC ran blend for 3.5 hours and 4 loops of x264 4.5 and 1.26 V stuck at 60C on i5 4670k thanks for the help Cyro.
> 
> you can add it to the list dark


Can you fill out the form on the first page?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aboreal*
> 
> OK, I´ll go with my Noctua NT-H1.I dont want to mess up my air cooler...
> 
> What do you think about my Blend Prime 95? Maybe temps little bit high? Room Temperature 27º. Thermalright HR-02 Macho (only push).
> 
> Better using the X264 stress test?
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers!


28.5 small fft is really hot. Your room temp is hot too (10c over mine) and it's i7 as well so 10c added from HT potentially (maybe it's less on some tests, but for x264 it's ~7-13c depending on how high temps are)

Just gogo x264. You could use prime 27.9 set to custom with min fft 1344 and max fft 1344 as well, maybe


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

Cyro999, any idea why i can pass 4.8GHz p95 28.5 1344-1344 1h with vcore 1.280, p95 27.9 1344-1344 vith vcore 1.264, but can't pass x264 even with vcore > 1.4 ?

Also, i have set turbo to fix mode (EIST disabled) because p95 was not using full frequency on all cores, even setting frequency per cores num manually.

Another thing i've noticed, with the actual vcore i'm testing (1.352, since i've crashed while gaming with any values below), seems that i can lower VCCIN to 1.760 (haven't tested lower values).

I really don't understand how that 4690K works, may be just 4.8 is to high value.

btw, default voltage are vccin 1.744 / vcore 0.992 / vcache 1.056

If anyone has some idea about which test to run...


----------



## bubbleawsome

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ConnorMcLeod*
> 
> Cyro999, any idea why i can pass 4.8GHz p95 28.5 1344-1344 1h with vcore 1.280, p95 27.9 1344-1344 vith vcore 1.264, but can't pass x264 even with vcore > 1.4 ?
> 
> Also, i have set turbo to fix mode (EIST disabled) because p95 was not using full frequency on all cores, even setting frequency per cores num manually.
> 
> Another thing i've noticed, with the actual vcore i'm testing (1.352, since i've crashed while gaming with any values below), seems that i can lower VCCIN to 1.760 (haven't tested lower values).
> 
> I really don't understand how that 4690K works, may be just 4.8 is to high value.
> 
> btw, default voltage are vccin 1.744 / vcore 0.992 / vcache 1.056
> 
> If anyone has some idea about which test to run...


That's a nice stock vcore you got there.


----------



## aboreal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> 28.5 small fft is really hot. Your room temp is hot too (10c over mine) and it's i7 as well so 10c added from HT potentially (maybe it's less on some tests, but for x264 it's ~7-13c depending on how high temps are)
> 
> Just gogo x264. You could use prime 27.9 set to custom with min fft 1344 and max fft 1344 as well, maybe


OK, just passed both test as you said, one after the other. I have been able to lower voltaje from 1.21v to 1.20v.

Room temperature 27º.

What do you think about the temps? Normal? Good? High?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Hello

I need x264 stress program name or link to test my oc can any one give it to me ?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> I need x264 stress program name or link to test my oc can any one give it to me ?


its in the op.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> its in the op.


Downloading









if my oc pass the x264 test then no bf4 or cryssi 3 crash ???

trying aida64 and intel burnt test before and pass with lower vcore but bsod with cryssi 3 in about 35m ...


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Downloading
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if my oc pass the x264 test then no bf4 or cryssi 3 crash ???
> 
> trying aida64 and intel burnt test before and pass with lower vcore but bsod with cryssi 3 in about 35m ...


Because you have to stress the whole system not just CPU.
GPU load can make your CPU OC unstable.
Maybe if you ran hard core cooling and very hot Prime95 test, then it might not need the GPU load.
For some it really does crash when the GPU is loaded because their CPU Vcore is low.

Every game will crash all the time, can't avoid it, only help to minimize it so it's not due to OC.
Play it safe and leave some margin, for example if you find to be stable on 1.205 and not on 1.200V, running 1.205V is on the edge really. But if you run a little higher 1.210, or 1.215V there is some headroom left and it's not running so much on the edge of stability.

Use and play the games you don't want to crash, that's the only thing that can help you additionally stabilize your OC for what you use.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Because you have to stress the whole system not just CPU.
> GPU load can make your CPU OC unstable.
> Maybe if you ran hard core cooling and very hot Prime95 test, then it might not need the GPU load.
> For some it really does crash when the GPU is loaded because their CPU Vcore is low.
> 
> Every game will crash all the time, can't avoid it, only help to minimize it so it's not due to OC.
> Play it safe and leave some margin, for example if you find to be stable on 1.205 and not on 1.200V, running 1.205V is on the edge really. But if you run a little higher 1.210, or 1.215V there is some headroom left and it's not running so much on the edge of stability.
> 
> Use and play the games you don't want to crash, that's the only thing that can help you additionally stabilize your OC for what you use.


Thank you for that info

my cpu i7 4790k

its undervolted to 1.2 at 4400 mhz stock speed

when oc to 4600 its need about 1.26 to be stable with games ( i can pass stress test with 1.24) with 1.87 vccin stock

maby i oc rong or not changing important setting


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ConnorMcLeod*
> 
> Cyro999, any idea why i can pass 4.8GHz p95 28.5 1344-1344 1h with vcore 1.280, p95 27.9 1344-1344 vith vcore 1.264, but can't pass x264 even with vcore > 1.4 ?
> 
> Also, i have set turbo to fix mode (EIST disabled) because p95 was not using full frequency on all cores, even setting frequency per cores num manually.
> 
> Another thing i've noticed, with the actual vcore i'm testing (1.352, since i've crashed while gaming with any values below), seems that i can lower VCCIN to 1.760 (haven't tested lower values).
> 
> I really don't understand how that 4690K works, may be just 4.8 is to high value.
> 
> btw, default voltage are vccin 1.744 / vcore 0.992 / vcache 1.056
> 
> If anyone has some idea about which test to run...


If you can pass p95 27.9 1344-1344 with 1.264vcore but you need 1.35 to game, then it's likely you have wrong version of prime by accident or you don't have AVX enabled on your OS. You need service pack 1 for windows 7 if you don't have it. That will make 27.9 fft 1344-1344 harder than x264 in terms of vcore demands~

x264 is harder to pass than any game i play by a significant amount - it needs a little more vcore but sometimes a lot more input voltage i think. Roll back 100-200mhz til x264 you can pass x264 with, ~1.3vcore, 1.95 input voltage and a decent level of LLC, then work from there. Make sure cache is locked at ~33x @1.15v meanwhile


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aboreal*
> 
> OK, just passed both test as you said, one after the other. I have been able to lower voltaje from 1.21v to 1.20v.
> 
> Room temperature 27º.
> 
> What do you think about the temps? Normal? Good? High?


Pretty normal i think. You're running the wrong x264 test, though, which is at best a little but easier to pass but at worst basically a completely different test because of 2012 pre-haswell encoder version

https://mega.co.nz/#!3tAGnAqZ!QbCz2r1fG0WjM8DgGYeExngGypaHftAzPUgTSn2kAdk

..also, that's prime 27.7, not 27.9 >.>

not sure how much difference that prime ver makes in this case


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Thank you for that info
> 
> my cpu i7 4790k
> 
> its undervolted to 1.2 at 4400 mhz stock speed
> 
> when oc to 4600 its need about 1.26 to be stable with games ( i can pass stress test with 1.24) with 1.87 vccin stock
> 
> maby i oc rong or not changing important setting


Looks normal. It shows up better when you start to OC cache speed, then the core tends to need more voltage to be stable.
1.26V for 4.6GHz looks normal. Not good, not bad. You could probably do 4.5GHz at 1.2V.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Looks normal. It shows up better when you start to OC cache speed, then the core tends to need more voltage to be stable.
> 1.26V for 4.6GHz looks normal. Not good, not bad. You could probably do 4.5GHz at 1.2V.


Okay i will overclock the cash fisrt testing them with aida64 from cash and memory tesing only rught ???

then the core but what about the VCCN its stock at 1.856 idle and 1.887 load increase this 1.89 or 1.90 max 2.0 right ??

also i need oc my memory from 1600 mhz to 2400mhz with 1.65v i test them before but with stock cpu speed


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> If you can pass p95 27.9 1344-1344 with 1.264vcore but you need 1.35 to game, then it's likely you have wrong version of prime by accident or you don't have AVX enabled on your OS. You need service pack 1 for windows 7 if you don't have it. That will make 27.9 fft 1344-1344 harder than x264 in terms of vcore demands~
> 
> x264 is harder to pass than any game i play by a significant amount - it needs a little more vcore but sometimes a lot more input voltage i think. Roll back 100-200mhz til x264 you can pass x264 with, ~1.3vcore, 1.95 input voltage and a decent level of LLC, then work from there. Make sure cache is locked at ~33x @1.15v meanwhile


Cache was locked to x34 or x35, with 1.2V (stock 3.9 volt is 1.056).
Windows is legit and up to date.
I have p95 27.9 and 28.5, also i can read which instructions are used as soon as i launch it, so for sure when i talked about 28.5, it was with FMA3 enabled (and AVX as well).
Game is cs:go, it relies more on cpu than on gpu, gonna try some deathmatch with lot of players before lauching a match.
I maintain that i can pass p95 1344-1344 1-2h (27.9 AVX, 28.5 AVX, and 28.5 FMA3), and not be able to pass x264 1 loop. May be that 1344-1344 is not reliable on this chip as it was on my previous one, or may be it is not so reliable on high frequencies, dunno...

I think i gonna start from 4.5, find stable settings, then 4.6 etc..., that gonna takes some time but this way i gonna see exactly what vccin/vcore i need for each settings, and see if higher values seems possible from lower results. That 4690K pissing me off, though it seems to be a nice chip


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ConnorMcLeod*
> 
> Cache was locked to x34 or x35, with 1.2V (stock 3.9 volt is 1.056).
> Windows is legit and up to date.
> I have p95 27.9 and 28.5, also i can read which instructions are used as soon as i launch it, so for sure when i talked about 28.5, it was with FMA3 enabled (and AVX as well).
> Game is cs:go, it relies more on cpu than on gpu, gonna try some deathmatch with lot of players before lauching a match.
> I maintain that i can pass p95 1344-1344 1-2h (27.9 AVX, 28.5 AVX, and 28.5 FMA3), and not be able to pass x264 1 loop. May be that 1344-1344 is not reliable on this chip as it was on my previous one, or may be it is not so reliable on high frequencies, dunno...
> 
> I think i gonna start from 4.5, find stable settings, then 4.6 etc..., that gonna takes some time but this way i gonna see exactly what vccin/vcore i need for each settings, and see if higher values seems possible from lower results. That 4690K pissing me off, though it seems to be a nice chip


Your 28.5 1344-1344 is hotter than x264, yet much easier to pass?

I've never seen anybody report that even 27.9 required less vcore than x264 for that test. Can you screenshot how you're setting it up?


----------



## spenceaj

Username:spenceaj
CPU Model: i5-4670k
Core Multiplier: 45
CPU VID: 1.26
Vcore: 1.257
Uncore Multiplier: stock
Uncore Voltage: stock
Input Voltage:stock
Cooling Solution: Phanteks tc14pe ~ 60 C
Stability Test: Prime 95 Blend 3.5 Hrs, x264 2 hours
Batch Number: Costa Rica 3401A721
Ram Speed: 1600
Motherboard: Gigabyte Z97 Gaming 7
LLC Setting: Auto


----------



## Mr-Dark

Are the cash ratio affect core temp ???


----------



## Alxx

My new DC 4790K (not delidded) quick test:



4,5 Ghz 1,12 VID

1,84 Input LLC low

x40 uncore 1,13 vring

Ram 1866 Mhz

@Darkwizzie do not chart this, just info


----------



## Gregory14

had to back it down to 4.6 ; 4.7 and my chip was just not havin it, mabey it had the cold bug.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Update : with prime95 27.9 1344/1344 i cant pass 10m without bsod at 4600mhz try vcore 1.24 to 1.28 and vrn from 1.87 to 1.2 now set the vrn to 1.75 and pass 30m with prime95 no problem !!!!

any idea about that !

Edit : Pass 1h no problem now down the vcore or trying 4800 same vcore ...


----------



## Gregory14

this look ok for 4.6? for 4.7 its not though, it was working fine the other day with these same settings. Help me get to 4.7 please.

Vcore is really input VCC.


----------



## aboreal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Pretty normal i think. You're running the wrong x264 test, though, which is at best a little but easier to pass but at worst basically a completely different test because of 2012 pre-haswell encoder version
> 
> https://mega.co.nz/#!3tAGnAqZ!QbCz2r1fG0WjM8DgGYeExngGypaHftAzPUgTSn2kAdk
> 
> ..also, that's prime 27.7, not 27.9 >.>
> 
> not sure how much difference that prime ver makes in this case


OK. Just passed the X264 Stability Test V2. [email protected] 4.6ghz /// 1.19 Vcore

I run 4 loops, normal priority and 16 threads.

What do you think about this temps?




Cheers!


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Are the cash ratio affect core temp ???


No, cache multiplier does not affect temperatures much, if at all. That said, higher voltages are still more dangerous and you'd be raising the voltage for almost zero performance gain.


----------



## ViTosS

How can I set the x264 for unlimited loop, I open the .exe stability test, put a name, then it ask for number of loops, also thread and priority, which are the best settings to type for stress test? i7 4790k


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ViTosS*
> 
> How can I set the x264 for unlimited loop, I open the .exe stability test, put a name, then it ask for number of loops, also thread and priority, which are the best settings to type for stress test? i7 4790k


16 threads for i7 according to the guide/people who mentioned it here.

Normal priority if you plan on browsing or doing other things on your computer while stress testing. You can't really do anything besides moving your mouse if you set it at High priority.

For unlimited loops, not sure, but set it at the highest number you can think of? Still not unlimited though


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Your 28.5 1344-1344 is hotter than x264, yet much easier to pass?
> 
> I've never seen anybody report that even 27.9 required less vcore than x264 for that test. Can you screenshot how you're setting it up?


Sure, which ram amount would you like i put, 2000 (default blend setting) or 90% or 95% ? (RAM is actually downclocked at 1333MHz/1.5V), angelotti said somewhere using ram was lowering temps. I have 8Gb pc 12600.

Also, since last post, i've passed 27.9 1344-1344 / 1600RAM / 15min for 3h with ratio 45, vccin 1.744 / vcore 1.144 (hadn't played with vccin).
Actually testing x46 1.808 1.2 (1.184 BSODed) for about 1h (i have to go to work).

Which ratio from 45 to 48 would you like i test with (yes i gonna stress with 28.5 and x264 as well) ?

My feeling is that DC is more capable for FMA3, but it is just a feeling, may be it is just the better chip.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ViTosS*
> 
> How can I set the x264 for unlimited loop, I open the .exe stability test, put a name, then it ask for number of loops, also thread and priority, which are the best settings to type for stress test? i7 4790k


Edit the batch file and make the for loop infinite. Then you will have to stop the batch yourself for it to end.

Check my x264 update, I will add the infinite loop there.


----------



## koekwau5

@Darkwizzie

Got some updates on my old i7-4770K, don't know if you need it cuz its a 4790K.
Read somewhere you wanted for ppl to report back, so here I am =)

Old CPU: Intel Core i7-4770K (Prime95 stable @ 4.2Ghz, AIDA64 stable @ 4.5Ghz)

New CPU: Intel Core i7-4790K
CPU Speed: 4.5Ghz (45x100)
Cache Speed: 4.2Ghz (42x100)
Memory Speed: 2133Mhz @ 10-11-10-30-1N @ 1.675V
CPU Vcore: 1.275V (Stable @ 1.2625V but always add a lil' more to be shure)
Cache Vcore: 1.225V
Intel SA: 1.0V
Eventual Input: 1.9V

Screenshot of 12 hours Prime95 28.5 Custom Blend (8-4096 FFT) with 13250MB of RAM in use:



Edit: This looks rock solid stable. Will save the BIOS and try up the multiplier to 46 / 47 soon. Will try and check stability with the new X264 test from Jacky.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ConnorMcLeod*
> 
> Sure, which ram amount would you like i put, 2000 (default blend setting) or 90% or 95% ? (RAM is actually downclocked at 1333MHz/1.5V), angelotti said somewhere using ram was lowering temps. I have 8Gb pc 12600.
> 
> Also, since last post, i've passed 27.9 1344-1344 / 1600RAM / 15min for 3h with ratio 45, vccin 1.744 / vcore 1.144 (hadn't played with vccin).
> Actually testing x46 1.808 1.2 (1.184 BSODed) for about 1h (i have to go to work).
> 
> Which ratio from 45 to 48 would you like i test with (yes i gonna stress with 28.5 and x264 as well) ?
> 
> My feeling is that DC is more capable for FMA3, but it is just a feeling, may be it is just the better chip.


I used 7000MB on 8gb system. Not sure what's best exactly, to do that or to run in-place


----------



## ViTosS

Where is the script I can edit? I downloaded but I didn't find nothing to open with notepad for editing


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ViTosS*
> 
> Where is the script I can edit? I downloaded but I didn't find nothing to open with notepad for editing


The batch file that you usually double click to run. It'll say something like "x264 stability test 64 bit -log"


----------



## Gregory14

anyone able to get 4.7 stable?


----------



## gdubc

Any plans on eventually doing a Haswell-E guide, @Darkwizzie?


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

Dunno if it is expected behavior with c-states :

When i have only C3 (on msi mobos you can't set each setting separately, i guess if you set c7, c6 and c3 are enabled), max frequency acts as if turbo mode was fixed and not dynamic, only vcore is lowered (i have static vid).
When i set C6 or C7 or C7s, frequency is lowered, but when i start p95 stress, cores are not all at full speed, this was not happening with z87/4670K, but it happens with z87/4690K

_Edit : C3 is lowering freq as well, it just takes more time... anyway, on load cores are at full speed._

Also, has someone some information about what contains digital power msi submenu ?
Like digital compensation, various current protections, phase control, switching frequency, imon overwrite and transient boost.
I know most guides (if not all) say to let all to 'Auto', but would be nice to know what those features do actually, for example digital compensation where it's written that high one helps overclock performances.


----------



## ViTosS

Guys there is something really wrong happening with my 4790k, I'm full stable at [email protected] full load. During games like BF4, ESO, Far Cry 3, the max temp hit is 60ºC in the hottest core, but when I run Prime95 Small FFTs it reaches 90ºC in seconds, I reseated the block 3 times and still the same problem, what is going on? Idle temperatures are great too, 30~32ºC, it's just Prime95 that make my processor hits 90ºC so fast. Its driving me crazy!

My ambient temp is at 30ºC


----------



## JackCY

ViTosS there are 1502 pages here and that question is on half of them. Yes demanding programs especially stress tests will stress your CPU and make it hot. It's normal.


----------



## Unknownm

I always select 8K - 4096k @ 14.5GB. Rammap and clear out all ram to get 14.5GB free physical ram


----------



## ViTosS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> ViTosS there are 1502 pages here and that question is on half of them. Yes demanding programs especially stress tests will stress your CPU and make it hot. It's normal.


I see... sorry for asking I didn't search for enough time, but so it's normal even using an H100i? 1.18v for 4.4Ghz (stock)? It looks like Intel cooler box temperatures


----------



## koekwau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> I always select 8K - 4096k @ 14.5GB. Rammap and clear out all ram to get 14.5GB free physical ram


Same for me, only you got 20GB of RAM and I only got 16GB.
Most memory I can free is 13250MB


----------



## Unknownm

Close but far off.

Drive Z: is my temp drive, which is for Windows page file and temp data, this is why you see almost full load on drive Z: (Windows moving things from ram to PF).

It's configured for 4GB Pagefile with my 16GB ram

Sent from my HTC Incredible S


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> Same for me, only you got 20GB of RAM and I only got 16GB.
> Most memory I can free is 13250MB


That's PF, mine says 32GB because 16GB RAM + 16GB PF.
Has 2 modules and they don't make 10GB ones









ViTosS: yes, unless you run below ambient temperatures it's normal. You can have all crazy water cooling in the world and Prime95, Linpack, ... etc. will cook the CPU hard anyway. It's 22nm, very high density of high power on a tiny die.


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ViTosS*
> 
> Guys there is something really wrong happening with my 4790k, I'm full stable at [email protected] full load. During games like BF4, ESO, Far Cry 3, the max temp hit is 60ºC in the hottest core, but when I run Prime95 Small FFTs it reaches 90ºC in seconds, I reseated the block 3 times and still the same problem, what is going on? Idle temperatures are great too, 30~32ºC, it's just Prime95 that make my processor hits 90ºC so fast. Its driving me crazy!
> 
> My ambient temp is at 30ºC


Thats normal. Try linpack and maybe your processor will throttle xD

If you run x264 or P95 1344/1344 I bet your temps will be much lower.


----------



## Gregory14

if it helps, I dont ever plan to use Prime or anything similar again. Just seeing the CPU go up to 99C within 2 seconds is enough to deter me. I like testing in real world applications, like heavy gaming. Heck even startup.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregory14*
> 
> anyone able to get 4.7 stable?


Everyone has OC's listed in the OP..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> Any plans on eventually doing a Haswell-E guide, @Darkwizzie?


I don't think he will, the flagship Haswell-E CPU is $1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ViTosS*
> 
> Guys there is something really wrong happening with my 4790k, I'm full stable at [email protected] full load. During games like BF4, ESO, Far Cry 3, the max temp hit is 60ºC in the hottest core, but when I run Prime95 Small FFTs it reaches 90ºC in seconds, I reseated the block 3 times and still the same problem, what is going on? Idle temperatures are great too, 30~32ºC, it's just Prime95 that make my processor hits 90ºC so fast. Its driving me crazy!
> 
> My ambient temp is at 30ºC


I guess you missed this from OP:










It's not making stuff up. This is pretty well documented, especially with avx2/fma3 Haswell runs extremely fast but brings the heat with it.

If you want to run these tests, prime and linpack(ibt) faster and cooler than a 3770k using the new instruction sets in those abusive+synthetic ways, you can just run an OC like [email protected] That will still achieve ~200gflops while IIRC, 3770k only got ~180 even at 5ghz.

Running 100% CPU load encoding video vs using an avx2 synthetic can literally have 55c core temp peak with one real 100% load, then switch program and hit 100c to shut down/throttle. No other modern processor had such a divide, but it's irrelevant unless you don't know how to stability test because the divide DOES NOT EXIST unless you're getting massive amounts of extra performance from using those instruction sets that would make your processor like 50% faster than last gen. That simply doesn't happen for any real programs, at least not ones that i know of. If it's the case for your weird niche avx2 focused program, just run at 0.9-1.0vcore and you'll be way faster and cooler (simultaneously) than anything else on the market because nothing else has such capabilities


----------



## Gregory14

Cyro999, thanks. I'm fine with 4.6, but 4.7, cant resist to try at least. I see some with lowered Cache multi, and higher Vcore. Will try that.


----------



## ViTosS

Thanks for clarifying this, I'm stable with 1.18v at 4.4Ghz, I tested with 12h with x264 and heavy CPU load games


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ViTosS*
> 
> Thanks for clarifying this, I'm stable with 1.18v at 4.4Ghz, I tested with 12h with x264 and heavy CPU load games


Out of curiosity, what was your stock vcore?


----------



## ViTosS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Out of curiosity, what was your stock vcore?


1.27v stock, I just installed and didn't change nothing in BIOS and ran Prime95, it showed 1.27v, I was able to undervolt to 1.18v fully stable


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ViTosS*
> 
> 1.27v stock, I just installed and didn't change nothing in BIOS and ran Prime95, it showed 1.27v, I was able to undervolt to 1.18v fully stable


Same here stock vcore is 1.264 undervolted to 1.17 full stable









with D14 temp while playing arround 67c with room temp around 35c









my friend have nice chip stock voltage about 1.16 only !!! oc to 4800 with 1.28 !!!!


----------



## muneebansari

Good that you tried. Nothing better than trying.
From the sound of it, you have a decent, middle-of-the-road chip .. should be able to get to 4.6 @ 1.29.
Try and let us know how it went.
Just make sure temps are below 85 and you should be good.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ViTosS*
> 
> Thanks for clarifying this, I'm stable with 1.18v at 4.4Ghz, I tested with 12h with x264 and heavy CPU load games


----------



## MattBee

I got a nice chip, was offered 600$ for it as it can do 5ghz, at 1.32 volts.

I currently run 4.7ghz at 2.28 volts and uncore at 4.5ghz.


----------



## koekwau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattBee*
> 
> I got a nice chip, was offered 600$ for it as it can do 5ghz, at 1.32 volts.
> 
> I currently run 4.7ghz at 2.28 volts and uncore at 4.5ghz.


Whut .. it even is a 4770K and not a 4790K as I would've expected.
That one runs really well!
Just like the pink horsefeet siggy man who has a golden 4770K.
Forgot his nickname arrgh.
Sell that thing for 600 and try your luck twice with buying 4790K's


----------



## SmOgER

Well that's only 1 minute of prime95.

Would be interesting to see at least one hour of small ffts.


----------



## MattBee

ive run it for 2 hours on all tests, but to show the pic i didnt want to wait around is all.


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattBee*
> 
> ive run it for 2 hours on all tests, but to show the pic i didnt want to wait around is all.


Have delidded ?
I can run p95 1344-1344 few hours (crashed between 2-10 hours with prime 28.5) at 4.7GHz at 1.22VID but my chip doesn't seem to be able to be stable at 4.9.


----------



## MattBee

No I didnt, I thought about it but didnt worry.


----------



## error-id10t

Found this little odd.

First cycle was without the memtest running so it only used ~4GB of RAM. I then started the memtest entries so combined it used 90% of the available RAM and for some reason it got faster.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> @Darkwizzie
> 
> Got some updates on my old i7-4770K, don't know if you need it cuz its a 4790K.
> Read somewhere you wanted for ppl to report back, so here I am =)
> 
> Old CPU: Intel Core i7-4770K (Prime95 stable @ 4.2Ghz, AIDA64 stable @ 4.5Ghz)
> 
> New CPU: Intel Core i7-4790K
> CPU Speed: 4.5Ghz (45x100)
> Cache Speed: 4.2Ghz (42x100)
> Memory Speed: 2133Mhz @ 10-11-10-30-1N @ 1.675V
> CPU Vcore: 1.275V (Stable @ 1.2625V but always add a lil' more to be shure)
> Cache Vcore: 1.225V
> Intel SA: 1.0V
> Eventual Input: 1.9V
> 
> Screenshot of 12 hours Prime95 28.5 Custom Blend (8-4096 FFT) with 13250MB of RAM in use:
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: This looks rock solid stable. Will save the BIOS and try up the multiplier to 46 / 47 soon. Will try and check stability with the new X264 test from Jacky.


Charted

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spenceaj*
> 
> Username:spenceaj
> CPU Model: i5-4670k
> Core Multiplier: 45
> CPU VID: 1.26
> Vcore: 1.257
> Uncore Multiplier: stock
> Uncore Voltage: stock
> Input Voltage:stock
> Cooling Solution: Phanteks tc14pe ~ 60 C
> Stability Test: Prime 95 Blend 3.5 Hrs, x264 2 hours
> Batch Number: Costa Rica 3401A721
> Ram Speed: 1600
> Motherboard: Gigabyte Z97 Gaming 7
> LLC Setting: Auto


Your VID is HIGHER than your Vcore?


----------



## JackCY

*Updated the x264 batch file again*, now parameters available as well as infinity. Damn easy to make your own custom profiles via shortcuts









---

Are there any reliable real world benchmarks for memory performance?
I find Sandra useless, as well as Aida64 and MaxxMEM2.

Any memory intensive applications that can be timed for example to see a difference in memory performance?

To illustrate:
MaxxMEM2

4.5/4.2GHz around 24GB/s
4.5/4.3GHz around 24GB/s
4.6/4.2GHz around 24GB/s
4.6/4.3GHz around 25GB/s

All with the same RAM settings ;D
Suddenly the last one gives me up to 1GB/s increase.

AIDA64 drops throughput RAM performance with any setting other than stock XMP one, 2400MHz, lower/higher all worse. Changing CL helps a tiny tiny almost unmeasurable bit with latency.


----------



## koekwau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Charted
> 
> Your VID is HIGHER than your Vcore?


Same goes for my CPU.

4Ghz VID: 1.120V
4.4Ghz VID: 1.296V

4.5Ghz is Prime95 12h+ stable at 1.25V








4.6Ghz boots at 1.275V
4.7Ghz boot at 1.3V

4.6Ghz is game stable at 1.296V.
To make it pass 12 hours of Linx it requires 1.35V.


----------



## gpcola

My first time using x264 as a stability test (using JackCY's bat) and I'm seeing the following output - can anyone please tell me if this is normal?
Quote:


> ================================================================
> x264-64 Stability test
> ================================================================
> 
> x264 0.142.2431 ac76440
> (libswscale 2.1.2)
> (libavformat 55.16.0)
> built on Apr 23 2014, gcc: 4.8.2
> configuration: --bit-depth=8 --chroma-format=all
> x264 license: GPL version 2 or later
> libswscale/libavformat license: LGPL version 2.1 or later
> 
> ==== Configuration =============================================
> 
> Log name =
> Log name = x264_log-.rtf
> Loops = 1
> [auto, 8, 16]
> Threads = auto
> [low, belownormal, normal, abovenormal, high]
> Priority = high
> 
> ==== Results ===================================================
> 
> Start: 14:09:28.95 28/08/2014
> 
> Loop 1: 14:09:28.96
> *[h264 @ 00000000011e3740] AVC: nal size 0.72 kb/s, eta 0:00:18
> [h264 @ 00000000011e3740] AVC: nal size 0
> [h264 @ 00000000011e3740] no frame!
> [h264 @ 0000000003288020] AVC: nal size 0
> [h264 @ 0000000003288020] AVC: nal size 0
> [h264 @ 0000000003288020] no frame!
> [h264 @ 000000000301f020] AVC: nal size 0.87 kb/s, eta 0:00:18
> [h264 @ 000000000301f020] AVC: nal size 0
> [h264 @ 000000000301f020] no frame!
> [h264 @ 0000000002f20380] AVC: nal size 0
> [h264 @ 0000000002f20380] AVC: nal size 0
> [h264 @ 0000000002f20380] no frame!
> [h264 @ 0000000002f20780] AVC: nal size 0.66 kb/s, eta 0:00:17
> [h264 @ 0000000002f20780] AVC: nal size 0
> [h264 @ 0000000002f20780] no frame!
> [h264 @ 0000000002cfe140] AVC: nal size 0
> [h264 @ 0000000002cfe140] AVC: nal size 0
> [h264 @ 0000000002cfe140] no frame!
> [h264 @ 0000000002cfe560] AVC: nal size 0
> [h264 @ 0000000002cfe560] AVC: nal size 0
> [h264 @ 0000000002cfe560] no frame!*
> 
> encoded 2113 frames, 3.96 fps, 35957.07 kb/s
> 
> Finish: 14:18:22.25 28/08/2014
> 
> ================================================================
> 
> Hit ENTER to open x264_log-.rtf and exit.


Are the *bolded* [h264 @ 0000000002cfe560] lines normal or do they indicate errors? They appear for me whether stock or OC'd but I don't see them in anyone else's screenies.

Thanks! <3


----------



## koekwau5

Looks like it cannot render certain frames.
Try redowloading the whole file. The file to be rendered might be corrupted due to the fact it happens on stock and while OC'd.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> Same goes for my CPU.
> 
> 4Ghz VID: 1.120V
> 4.4Ghz VID: 1.296V
> 
> 4.5Ghz is Prime95 12h+ stable at 1.25V
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.6Ghz boots at 1.275V
> 4.7Ghz boot at 1.3V
> 
> 4.6Ghz is game stable at 1.296V.
> To make it pass 12 hours of Linx it requires 1.35V.


JJ talked about VCCIN and it having something to do with VID vs Vcore. I could investigate it further.


----------



## koekwau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> JJ talked about VCCIN and it having something to do with VID vs Vcore. I could investigate it further.


Who is that JJ person?
Seen the abbrevation JJ multiple times but cannot track back who that is


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> Who is that JJ person?
> Seen the abbrevation JJ multiple times but cannot track back who that is


he is the asus talking head. He handles a lot of thier online public relations stuff.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> Who is that JJ person?
> Seen the abbrevation JJ multiple times but cannot track back who that is


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> he is the asus talking head. He handles a lot of thier online public relations stuff.


JJ is a master advertiser. He can approach things from a different perspective as an insider. But factually, he is not always correct. I do not take his words as fact, but rather as starting points of investigation. JJ can be seen on many Youtube videos, from LinusTechTips, TekSyndicate, Tech of Tomorrow, etc, because he gets around into everybody's videos during a motherboard launch. His work inspired other mobo vendors to do something similar when z97 boards propped up.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Found this little odd.
> 
> First cycle was without the memtest running so it only used ~4GB of RAM. I then started the memtest entries so combined it used 90% of the available RAM and for some reason it got faster.


Well, 3.86fps isn't 100% performance anyway.

If you have like 80% performance one run and 90% performance another run, it's not too out of the ordinary. I think i got over 4fps with i7 @4.5, but i'l re-test it for you.

I'm using the latest encoder version *checks* oh wait there's a new one guys! http://download.videolan.org/pub/videolan/x264/binaries/win64/ - v2479.

Download that, rename it to "x264-64" and replace the x264-64 in the test with it. Then run it. I'l do a few bench runs now.


----------



## BoredErica

Somebody just feed me a link to the bestest x264 version for stress testing,

kkthzbai.


----------



## spenceaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Charted
> 
> Your VID is HIGHER than your Vcore?


 sorry vcore 1.26, VID stock, uncore frequency 3.4, uncore ratio auto


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gpcola*
> 
> My first time using x264 as a stability test (using JackCY's bat) and I'm seeing the following output - can anyone please tell me if this is normal?
> Are the *bolded* [h264 @ 0000000002cfe560] lines normal or do they indicate errors? They appear for me whether stock or OC'd but I don't see them in anyone else's screenies.
> 
> Thanks! <3


From what I can guess there is something wrong with your video file, either missing but that should have never started or the video file is corrupted.
It should look like this:



Spoiler: Sample CMD



Code:



Code:


================================================================
                     x264-64 Stability test
================================================================

x264 0.142.2479 dd79a61
(libswscale 3.0.0)
(libavformat 56.3.0)
built on Aug 26 2014, gcc: 4.9.1
configuration: --bit-depth=8 --chroma-format=all
x264 license: GPL version 2 or later
libswscale/libavformat license: LGPL version 2.1 or later

==== Configuration =============================================

Log name = x264_log-i7 config infinity.rtf
Loops    = infinity
Threads  = 16
Priority = normal

==== Results ===================================================

Start:  15:41:05.73 Thu 08/28/2014

Loop 1: 15:41:05.73
[3.2%] 68/2121 frames, 3.01 fps, 37133.33 kb/s, eta 0:11:20





DW is hopefully repackaging the x264 in OP soon with updated script and latest x264. Sent him a link already where to get the latest x264-r2479-dd79a61.exe 26-Aug-2014 17:32.


----------



## koekwau5

Also did a quick run with 8 threads at high priority. Got around 4.10 ~ 4.12 FPS.
CPU needed 1.36125V at 4.7Ghz:


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> Also did a quick run with 8 threads at high priority. Got around 4.10 ~ 4.12 FPS.
> CPU needed 1.36125V at 4.7Ghz:


Here's mine, 4.10fps



4.5ghz core
4.0ghz uncore
2200 9-10-12-20, 1t, 104tRFC sammy wonder RAM

@Darkwizzie - i'm still using this test i believe - https://mega.co.nz/#!3tAGnAqZ!QbCz2r1fG0WjM8DgGYeExngGypaHftAzPUgTSn2kAdk - with updated x264-64 as discussed above.

I don't think Angelotti's encoding settings were modified since then for other people using the test, so 4fps should be a pretty bad result and 4.10fps a great result for 4.5ghz i think, with this data. I am using a somewhat clean but not super clean system with windows basic theme (aero lag vsync ewww) and throw in a 15 second system restart before benchmarking, so it might be a little hard to match but if you're getting way lower results, you probably have random stuff on your system using enough CPU for your system to perform like it's at say ~4.0-4.4ghz instead of 4.5ghz.

x264 scales somewhat linearly with CPU frequency and (47/45 =1.0444) *4.10 gives an expected FPS of ~4.28 for me if i gained 200mhz, which would put the above test ([email protected]) low in comparison. I can't test that ([email protected] with ht too gud for air no delid) but i might grab a few runs at 4.6


----------



## BoredErica

Logan's talking about Prime not being certified for Haswell/DC again.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Here's mine, 4.10fps
> 
> 
> 
> 4.5ghz core
> 4.0ghz uncore
> 2200 9-10-12-20, 1t, 104tRFC sammy wonder RAM
> 
> @Darkwizzie - i'm still using this test i believe - https://mega.co.nz/#!3tAGnAqZ!QbCz2r1fG0WjM8DgGYeExngGypaHftAzPUgTSn2kAdk - with updated x264-64 as discussed above.
> 
> I don't think Angelotti's encoding settings were modified since then for other people using the test, so 4fps should be a pretty bad result and 4.10fps a great result for 4.5ghz i think, with this data. I am using a somewhat clean but not super clean system with windows basic theme (aero lag vsync ewww) and throw in a 15 second system restart before benchmarking, so it might be a little hard to match but if you're getting way lower results, you probably have random stuff on your system using enough CPU for your system to perform like it's at say ~4.0-4.4ghz instead of 4.5ghz.
> 
> x264 scales somewhat linearly with CPU frequency and (47/45 =1.0444) *4.10 gives an expected FPS of ~4.28 for me if i gained 200mhz, which would put the above test ([email protected]) low in comparison. I can't test that ([email protected] with ht too gud for air no delid) but i might grab a few runs at 4.6


i just ran that test 1 loop i think ?


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

Dunno what those results mean and if you need mines, actually at 4.7/4.2 1600 9-9-9-24 fps are ~3.5 (little lower when i'm using computer)
4690K normal 8 threads (latest x264, angelotti bat file)


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Well, 3.86fps isn't 100% performance anyway.
> 
> If you have like 80% performance one run and 90% performance another run, it's not too out of the ordinary. I think i got over 4fps with i7 @4.5, but i'l re-test it for you.
> 
> I'm using the latest encoder version *checks* oh wait there's a new one guys! http://download.videolan.org/pub/videolan/x264/binaries/win64/ - v2479.
> 
> Download that, rename it to "x264-64" and replace the x264-64 in the test with it. Then run it. I'l do a few bench runs now.


hmm, good point which I didn't even realise myself when I posted, that was actually a bad result, need to try again and see what was going on. This is my cmd line just to increase that RAM usage.

_start /%priority% /b x264-64 --quiet --preset slower --aq-mode 1 --crf 16 --threads %threads% --rc-lookahead 200 --aq-strength 1.5 --merange 24 --subme 10 --psy-rd 1.5:0 --video-filter crop:0,20,0,22/resize:width=1920,height=1040,method=lanczos4 --thread-input --output "encode.mkv" "test-1080p.mp4" --aud 2>&1 | tee "%encoderLogPrefix%%%n.%encoderLogExtension%"_
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> Who is that JJ person?
> Seen the abbrevation JJ multiple times but cannot track back who that is


ASUS's living smiley face, their PR dude.


----------



## zorc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattBee*
> 
> I got a nice chip, was offered 600$ for it as it can do 5ghz, at 1.32 volts.
> 
> I currently run 4.7ghz at 2.28 volts and uncore at 4.5ghz.


This is one minute Prime 8K test. 8k (small fft) is good for max. heat but not max. vcore.
Your CPU will never do 5 GHZ 1,32 somehow Prime stable.
Then you did Prime without avx, if you use Prime 27.9 with avx your CPU will need ca. +0.04 vcore for 4,7 Ghz for sure.
I would say your CPU 4,7 @1,33 or even 1,3 is average 4790K Devils Canyon OC.
Something like 4,7 @1,25 is good but also 600$ not worth.








I have not seen any 600$ DC's but a 600$ 4770K does 4,8 Ghz under 1,24 vcore.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zorc*
> 
> This is one minute Prime 8K test. 8k (small fft) is good for max. heat but not max. vcore.
> Your CPU will never do 5 GHZ 1,32 somehow Prime stable.
> Then you did Prime without avx, if you use Prime 27.9 with avx your CPU will need ca. +0.04 vcore for 4,7 Ghz for sure.
> I would say your CPU 4,7 @1,33 or even 1,3 is average 4790K Devils Canyon OC.
> Something like 4,7 @1,25 is good but also 600$ not worth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have not seen any 600$ DC's but a 600$ 4770K does 4,8 Ghz under 1,24 vcore.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattBee*
> 
> I got a nice chip, was offered 600$ for it as it can do 5ghz, at 1.32 volts.
> 
> I currently run 4.7ghz at 2.28 volts and uncore at 4.5ghz.


Maybe if you are super hardcore about performance in a limited number of threads... Otherwise IIRC the cheapest hexacore is what, $3xx? Hard to justify paying double that (sorta, kindda ish) for a four core. I think something like Oblivion or Skyrim or a few more select games could really benefit from the high OCs, but other than that... It's not even justifiable for chess, because as I said, hexacore, that will far outweigh the frequency boost.

"I currently run 4.7ghz at 2.28 volts"

Assuming that's a typo.

I'd say, sell it unless you have some special single-threaded workloads.


----------



## zorc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Logan's talking about Prime not being certified for Haswell/DC again.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> i just ran that test 1 loop i think ?


9% higher frequency than mine, 5.1% higher performance (so not as efficient)

You need to use 16 threads on i7 too. That's the best for CPU load, i'm not sure if it increases or decreases encoding speed but everybody should be using 8 on i5 and 16 on i7 for a solid comparison
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ConnorMcLeod*
> 
> Dunno what those results mean and if you need mines, actually at 4.7/4.2 1600 9-9-9-24 fps are ~3.5 (little lower when i'm using computer)
> 4690K normal 8 threads (latest x264, angelotti bat file)


mine is ~22.35% faster, corrected for clock speed. That's about right for gaining HT, maybe a little extra on top


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> i just ran that test 1 loop i think ?


Now mine is back to normal @ 4.8giggles.


----------



## Cyro999

Assuming linear scaling with frequency, mine would be [email protected] so close enough, good bench


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> 9% higher frequency than mine, 5.1% higher performance (so not as efficient)
> 
> You need to use 16 threads on i7 too. That's the best for CPU load, i'm not sure if it increases or decreases encoding speed but everybody should be using 8 on i5 and 16 on i7 for a solid comparison
> mine is ~22.35% faster, corrected for clock speed. That's about right for gaining HT, maybe a little extra on top


4.9Ghz / 4.5Ghz 2666Mhz @ 11-13-13-31
little better


----------



## Cyro999

Yea that's nice


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Yea that's nice


yeah but it crashed at the end of loop 2 .









no big deal though 1.32 VID fixed it


----------



## Cyro999

nice chip


----------



## JackCY

*x264 Stability test v2.03:* Minor fix in the script, when running infinite test the loop counter showed 1 all the time so one could not tell how many loops have passed without counting them yourself in the output. Now it will show correct loop count even when running infinite test.

Do you guys want test time duration?


----------



## maynard14

Hmm bout degrading guys. Do you think 1.35 volts will quickly degrade a 4770k after 1 yr of oc 24/7 use only for gaming? Delided also


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maynard14*
> 
> Hmm bout degrading guys. Do you think 1.35 volts will quickly degrade a 4770k after 1 yr of oc 24/7 use only for gaming? Delided also


Probably not. The OP degraded his chip on something like that but on very heavy usage. That being said, you never know, and intel's chips aren't 100% safe even on stock, it's just highly probable estimations.


----------



## maynard14

Ok bro..thanks..so its really a risk right.. Just want to push my 4770k delided to 1.35 volts.. But i think ill just keep it at 4.4 ghz 1.29 volts to be safe.. I only have 1 4770k i dont want to risk it ..just being safe guys cant afford to buy a new one haha. But its still up to the user i know..im to chicken to push it even further haha


----------



## maynard14

Ok bro..thanks..so its really a risk right.. Just want to push my 4770k delided to 1.35 volts.. But i think ill just keep it at 4.4 ghz 1.29 volts to be safe.. I only have 1 4770k i dont want to risk it ..just being safe guys cant afford to buy a new one haha. But its still up to the user i know..im to chicken to push it even further haha


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maynard14*
> 
> Ok bro..thanks..so its really a risk right.. Just want to push my 4770k delided to 1.35 volts.. But i think ill just keep it at 4.4 ghz 1.29 volts to be safe.. I only have 1 4770k i dont want to risk it ..just being safe guys cant afford to buy a new one haha. But its still up to the user i know..im to chicken to push it even further haha


No problem with that. I'm also being extra super safe. I know 1.24v is like "too safe" but I don't care until maybe it's old or I have a Broadwell ready or something (in case that happens, I do not know).


----------



## koekwau5

Dang dang dang! Updated the BIOS of my motherboard and forgot to save the OC profiles to a USB stick.
Pro tip: dun do that yo!









Well that gives me the chance to reconfigure the whole BIOS.
Currently running the X264 test with the following settings.

Stock VID 4Ghz = 1.1250V
Stock VID 4.4Ghz = 1.296V

Current CPU speed: 4.4Ghz
Current CPU Vcore: 1.15V

So far the test runs on 16 threads normal priority (busy with RDP so need to be able to move the mouse ghehe) and so far so good.
After 4.5Ghz the voltages go sky high to get it stable.
Don't know if that is CPU related or motherboard related.

Batch nr: L419B655.
Read good things about this batch, but every CPU is different.
And since luck is never on my side I'd got the fooked up model


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Current CPU speed: 4.4Ghz
> Current CPU Vcore: 1.15V


Quote:


> Batch nr: L419B655.
> Read good things about this batch, but every CPU is different.
> And since luck is never on my side I'd got the fooked up model tongue.gif


[email protected] is an excellent voltage. Make sure you're manually setting uncore multiplier + voltage, as well as input voltage and llc for it when testing OC's!


----------



## koekwau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> [email protected] is an excellent voltage. Make sure you're manually setting uncore multiplier + voltage, as well as input voltage and llc for it when testing OC's!


Everything is set manually =)

Current settings x264 stability test stable (16 threads / 5 loops)

CPU Speed: 4.6Ghz
CPU Vcore: 1.275V

Cache speed: 4.0Ghz
Cache Vcore: 1.2V

Memory speed: 2133
Memory timings: 11-13-13-32-2T (XMP crap) (Will revert to 9-11-10-30-1T, but want to find if something is stopping my CPU from hitting 4.7+)

LLC Level: 4
Intel SA: 1.0
Eventual Input: 1.8V
PCH: 1.15V
PCH IO: 1.55V

Next up: 4.7Ghz x264 stable.
Then we'll see how long Far Cry 3 runs .... or not









Whuuttttt this looks good:



Would've expected BSOD allready .. still goes ghehe.

Edit: for massive smokers like me: open up soundcloud and blast sound hard enough so you can hear it downstairs.
any BSOD will be noticed immediatly ghehe.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> Everything is set manually =)
> 
> Current settings x264 stability test stable (16 threads / 5 loops)
> 
> CPU Speed: 4.6Ghz
> CPU Vcore: 1.275V
> 
> Cache speed: 4.0Ghz
> Cache Vcore: 1.2V
> 
> Memory speed: 2133
> Memory timings: 11-13-13-32-2T (XMP crap) (Will revert to 9-11-10-30-1T, but want to find if something is stopping my CPU from hitting 4.7+)
> 
> Intel SA: 1.0
> Eventual Input: 1.8V
> PCH: 1.15V
> PCH IO: 1.55V
> 
> Next up: 4.7Ghz x264 stable.
> Then we'll see how long Far Cry 3 runs .... or not


I need ~1.9 input for that vcore with ht so be aware you might have to raise towards 2.0


----------



## koekwau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> I need ~1.9 input for that vcore with ht so be aware you might have to raise towards 2.0


Any BSOD which could pop up when its Input related?
Im usually getting the Watch Doge timeout which is Vcore related.

Edit: Tried 4.7Ghz @ 1.28750V with Evt. Input of 2.0V instant BSOD firing up x264. Must be lack of Vcore.
Will leave Input on 2.0V for now and see if I can lower it once I've reached 4.7 / 4.8 stable.

Edit 2: 4.7Ghz @ 1.35V keeps running. Currently half way loop 2 while typing this. Max temp: 67 degrees. Think 4.7Ghz is the fastest it will go within safe voltages.
Will let it run 5 loops and see if it's stable. Next up: cache overclocking till voltage of 1.25V for cache has been reached.

Edit 2: 4.7Ghz @ 1.35V is x264 stress test stable. Currently testing 5 loops with cache at 4.2Ghz @ 1.2V.


----------



## easynator

Hi,

I have just completed my first gaming rig and I'm now interested to overclock my CPU.

I'm using an Asus Gryphon Z97 with an i5-4690k. I read various articles about overclocking but I find it hard to understand which setting in "my bios" I need to change.

I know I need to go to the AI Tweaker, but not really sure which settings to change.

Anyone can help me or guide me with the settings I need to change?


----------



## koekwau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *easynator*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I have just completed my first gaming rig and I'm now interested to overclock my CPU.
> 
> I'm using an Asus Gryphon Z97 with an i5-4690k. I read various articles about overclocking but I find it hard to understand which setting in "my bios" I need to change.
> 
> I know I need to go to the AI Tweaker, but not really sure which settings to change.
> 
> Anyone can help me or guide me with the settings I need to change?


First thing to know before we give you any numbers: is your CPU delid?
Because temperatures are gonna be key factor in overclocking these units.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *easynator*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I have just completed my first gaming rig and I'm now interested to overclock my CPU.
> 
> I'm using an Asus Gryphon Z97 with an i5-4690k. I read various articles about overclocking but I find it hard to understand which setting in "my bios" I need to change.
> 
> I know I need to go to the AI Tweaker, but not really sure which settings to change.
> 
> Anyone can help me or guide me with the settings I need to change?


There are stickied guides for Haswell, Z87 and Z97, same thing. Use UEFI not the windows tools if possible, at least not for the base overclock. Use common sense, it's easy.


----------



## easynator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> First thing to know before we give you any numbers: is your CPU delid?
> Because temperatures are gonna be key factor in overclocking these units.


No I didn't delid it (if you are referring to this process).

This is my specs using Asus CPU-Z:



Some information from AI Suite 3 (you can see my temp in °C)


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *easynator*
> 
> No I didn't delid it (if you are referring to this process).
> 
> This is my specs using Asus CPU-Z:


this may help you understand some settings in your bios
http://rog.asus.com/242142013/labels/rog-exclusive/maximus-vi-series-uefi-guide-for-overclocking/

and also the first page of this thread has a lot of great info


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Any BSOD which could pop up when its Input related?
> Im usually getting the Watch Doge timeout which is Vcore related.


For me, input almost always gives 101 (watchdog timeout)

Vcore is usually a combination of 124 and 101, but sometimes 9c at high overclocks for unknown reasons. If you ONLY get 101's yet it works 100mhz down, then input is big suspect


----------



## koekwau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> For me, input almost always gives 101 (watchdog timeout)
> 
> Vcore is usually a combination of 124 and 101, but sometimes 9c at high overclocks for unknown reasons. If you ONLY get 101's yet it works 100mhz down, then input is big suspect


Currently running 4.7Ghz @ 1.375 (1.350V is stable but I add just a lil more to be safe) with cache at 4.4Ghz @ 1.275V.
Just entered loop 7 of the X264 stress test as we speak =)
Think this Intel unit is running on its edge now and will stop from here. I'm satisfied =)

CPU: check
Cache: check

Next goal: memory.

Got Kingston HyperX Beat 2400Mhz CL11 16GB (2x8) running default at 2400Mhz 11-13-13-32-2N sluggish timing.
I've managed to run them at 2133Mhz 9-11-10-30-1N.
Let's see if there is some more for grasp =)

Edit: Don't wanna ruin his thread so posting it here but why the opposite of what we are after lol? He should've bought an AMD instead








http://www.overclock.net/t/1510185/please-help-4790k-boosting-to-4-4ghz-how-to-disable-maximus-vii-hero


----------



## easynator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> this may help you understand some settings in your bios
> http://rog.asus.com/242142013/labels/rog-exclusive/maximus-vi-series-uefi-guide-for-overclocking/
> 
> and also the first page of this thread has a lot of great info


I'm currently trying to OC, so far I'm at [email protected] Nothing fancy here. Max temp so far is 61°C after running OCCT for 5 minutes.

I have just updated the multiplier and the voltage.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *easynator*
> 
> I'm currently trying to OC, so far I'm at [email protected] Nothing fancy here. Max temp so far is 61°C after running OCCT for 5 minutes.
> 
> I have just updated the multiplier and the voltage.


sounds good


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> Next goal: memory.
> 
> Got Kingston HyperX Beat 2400Mhz CL11 16GB (2x8) running default at 2400Mhz 11-13-13-32-2N sluggish timing.
> I've managed to run them at 2133Mhz 9-11-10-30-1N.
> Let's see if there is some more for grasp =)


I want to see some tests with it, that it works without errors and that it is actually faster than the stock 2400Mhz 11-13-13-32-2N in real world or benchmark tests that run for a longer time, MaxxMEM is quite moody and short, Aida64 a bit better but still very short to make a result, both can vary weirdly.
The 2133Mhz 9-11-10-30-1N I can run too but it's not faster anywhere else other than one run I did in Sandra on those settings.
Any memory test that runs at least a minute or two or at best 10min to give a performance score? Any benchmarks that are memory limited?
I know XTU likes faster RAM so that might be one possibly.


----------



## timerwin63

So, I'm not sure how accurate these numbers are, but DAMN. I don't have a validation, cause it happened while I was gaming, but still. (Pentium G3258. Don't know if that qualifies under Haswell.)


----------



## unclewebb

It looks like your maximum BCLK got misread at 138.2 MHz instead of 100.0 MHz. If that would have actually happened, your CPU would have instantly crashed. Your Max reading of 5802.6 MHz looks good but it is just a software bug.

Once you correct for that, your Max MHz would have been right around 4200 MHz.

100.0 / 138.2 * 5802.6 = 4198.7 ~ 4200 MHz.

On decent boards, many of the G3258 CPUs seem to be able to run at this speed without too much trouble.


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unclewebb*
> 
> It looks like your maximum BCLK got misread at 138.2 MHz instead of 100.0 MHz. If that would have actually happened, your CPU would have instantly crashed. Your Max reading of 5802.6 MHz looks good but it is just a software bug.
> 
> Once you correct for that, your Max MHz would have been right around 4200 MHz.
> 
> 100.0 / 138.2 * 5802.6 = 4198.7 ~ 4200 MHz.
> 
> On decent boards, many of the G3258 CPUs seem to be able to run at this speed without too much trouble.


It's set to 4200, and runs there pretty stably. The 5.8 looked WAY out, considering the performance of the chip at other points in time. Thanks for the info.


----------



## gpcola

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> From what I can guess there is something wrong with your video file, either missing but that should have never started or the video file is corrupted.


Yep that was it - downloaded again and those messages disappeared, thank you









That is such a stressful test!

I thought I was relatively stable given I'd passed 13hrs in AIDA64 at x47 and 1.255v vcore but it wouldn't even complete one pass of x264! I need 1.275v at x46 for 12hrs of x264


----------



## PaycheckNZ

Username: PaycheckNZ
CPU Model: 4790K
Core Multiplier: 48 (for 3-4cores or 49 for 1-2cores)
CPU VID: 1.275
Vcore: 1.274
Uncore Multiplier: 46
Uncore Voltage: 1.275
Input Voltage: 1.840
Cooling Solution: Noctua NH-U14S
Stability Test: Aida64, 1 hour
Batch Number: L419B540
Ram Speed: 1866 9-10-9-27
Ram Voltage: Stock
Motherboard: ASUS Z87M-Plus (BIOS version 1105)
LLC Setting: LLC Extreme

Also worth mentioning was that the max temperature during the test was 41 degrees Celsius.
This is my first manual overclock, and from what I have read about voltages and temperatures, I'm not pushing it that hard yet. I'll up it a bit more shortly and do picture verification once I've done that. When I settle on my final settings, I'll run the stability test for longer. I also just noticed that there is another BIOS update out, so I'll use that for my next tests. Right now I only have the AIDA64 screenshot as I was monitoring other stuff via ASUS AI Suite 3.


----------



## muneebansari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaycheckNZ*
> 
> Username: PaycheckNZ
> CPU Model: 4790K
> Core Multiplier: 48 (for 3-4cores or 49 for 1-2cores)
> CPU VID: 1.275
> Vcore: 1.274
> Uncore Multiplier: 46
> Uncore Voltage: 1.275
> Input Voltage: 1.840
> Cooling Solution: Noctua NH-U14S
> Stability Test: Aida64, 1 hour
> Batch Number: L419B540
> Ram Speed: 1866 9-10-9-27
> Ram Voltage: Stock
> Motherboard: ASUS Z87M-Plus (BIOS version 1105)
> LLC Setting: LLC Extreme
> 
> Also worth mentioning was that the max temperature during the test was 41 degrees Celsius.
> This is my first manual overclock, and from what I have read about voltages and temperatures, I'm not pushing it that hard yet. I'll up it a bit more shortly and do picture verification once I've done that. When I settle on my final settings, I'll run the stability test for longer. I also just noticed that there is another BIOS update out, so I'll use that for my next tests. Right now I only have the AIDA64 screenshot as I was monitoring other stuff via ASUS AI Suite 3.


Before you take it higher .. test with x264 (refer to original post in this thread)
I don't think your processor is stable given the settings you posted. Vcore less than VID?


----------



## PaycheckNZ

Okay, thanks for the tip, yeah I was just reading that someone else found the same sort of thing. Will do that tomorrow, getting late here.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

I have been waiting a while to post this. Was running my 4770k at 4.6ghz with 1.325v core. Cache ratio was 35/35 with 1.175v. Inital Input voltage was 2.0v. 16gb of Corsair dom plat ram set at 1600mhz with 1.5v. I passed a small stress test with Realbench for 15min (14min in the picture I took) Had hit temps at 95c during stress test there. I know I didn't run it for long. I wasn't comfortable with the voltage either at the time but really was trying to get stable at 4.6ghz. After a couple weeks of running that set up I started seeing hickups while doing regular tasks. SO we backed it down a notch.

I am running 4.5ghz with 1.275v. Cache ratio, voltage are set to auto with Ram set at 1866mhz!! I havent seen temps hit over 79c with just the H100i. I am making a custom loop now to lower temps but I was astounded being that I have a couple things set to auto!! I followed this guide to the T when I was first overclocking and still am in training. I am no pro. Just wanted to pop in a put my









The Cautious One.

(From Louisiana with Love)


----------



## koekwau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> I want to see some tests with it, that it works without errors and that it is actually faster than the stock 2400Mhz 11-13-13-32-2N in real world or benchmark tests that run for a longer time, MaxxMEM is quite moody and short, Aida64 a bit better but still very short to make a result, both can vary weirdly.
> The 2133Mhz 9-11-10-30-1N I can run too but it's not faster anywhere else other than one run I did in Sandra on those settings.
> Any memory test that runs at least a minute or two or at best 10min to give a performance score? Any benchmarks that are memory limited?
> I know XTU likes faster RAM so that might be one possibly.


It passes rounds in Memtest from HirensBoot CDwithout a problem.
But it does not stress the memory really.
wPrime 32M / 1024M seems to be very good for memory testing.
Will let it run now.


----------



## ChronoBodi

VUm so what's the Asrock terms for ring bus, Vcore, and all the other stuff? I'm getting a 5960x and it should be similar to regular Haswell in OCing. Thing is, like the guide said, different names for each terms depending on manufacturers.

So, I just can't go Vcore and multiplier like it was on Sandy Bridge? This would be easier to do when i know the exact terms Asrock uses.


----------



## ens

These are my results after finding a stable overclock. Where can I go from here? Can I lower uncore clock and reduce vcore voltage or are those separate?



Spoiler: 4770k


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> VUm so what's the Asrock terms for ring bus, Vcore, and all the other stuff? I'm getting a 5960x and it should be similar to regular Haswell in OCing. Thing is, like the guide said, different names for each terms depending on manufacturers.
> 
> So, I just can't go Vcore and multiplier like it was on Sandy Bridge? This would be easier to do when i know the exact terms Asrock uses.


Terms are listed in first post, as well as first post is a tutorial about how you gonna OC your chip








vcore is only for core ratio, but it is also vccin dependant, and vdroop is for vccin not for vcore.

The tutorial is not only for beginners, if you are familiar with OC, you gonna learn differences from previous chips, mainly core, cache, memory are not dependant from each other, so you don't gonna OC memory first but last, you first OC cores, than cache then memory.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ens*
> 
> These are my results after finding a stable overclock. Where can I go from here? Can I lower uncore clock and reduce vcore voltage or are those separate?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 4770k


Seems a nice voltage. AIDA is reputated not being hard enough (i also experiened games crashes when AIDA stable), so may be try to run x264 overnight (2-3h is not enough IMO).
If you can pass x264 with same voltage or a bit more, go for 4.6, if x264 temps allow it, voltage is definitely good.
And oh, you have same bug? as me, read pcie 105 and cores >4700MHz, dunno if it is HWiNFO bug or chip BCLK bad behavior, would be annoying...


----------



## ens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ConnorMcLeod*
> 
> Seems a nice voltage. AIDA is reputated not being hard enough (i also experiened games crashes when AIDA stable), so may be try to run x264 overnight (2-3h is not enough IMO).
> If you can pass x264 with same voltage or a bit more, go for 4.6, if x264 temps allow it, voltage is definitely good.
> And oh, you have same bug? as me, read pcie 105 and cores >4700MHz, dunno if it is HWiNFO bug or chip BCLK bad behavior, would be annoying...


Thanks for your response. I had the vcore at 1.180 before this which was game stable for 5 hours but BSODs after 2 hours in AIDA (funny how these things work sometimes). I didn't adjust the base clock from 100.0MHz so it's weird to see it increasing. I'll do another 7 hour stability test with x264 and report back with results.


----------



## easynator

Hi all,

I have a quick question about some benchmarks I have executed.

I have a i5-4690K OC'ed and stable at [email protected] The reason why I don't go higher is really simple. My PWM fans make more noise when I OC at [email protected] and I want my computer to remain as silent as possible...

I ran a few benchmarks like Povray, OCCT and PCMark and the score is better than my stock i5-4690k which is normal. However, when I run the "Fire Strike" test from 3DMark, I get a lower score compare to the "Extreme Performance" setting provided by Asus (Asus Gryphon Z97).

My plan was to OC my CPU then my GPU.

I know 3DMark isn't a CPU benchmarking tool, but I was still expecting an improvement here. I also have the same behavior with Unigine Heaven Benchmark 4.0. Is it normal?


----------



## koekwau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> I want to see some tests with it, that it works without errors and that it is actually faster than the stock 2400Mhz 11-13-13-32-2N in real world or benchmark tests that run for a longer time, MaxxMEM is quite moody and short, Aida64 a bit better but still very short to make a result, both can vary weirdly.
> The 2133Mhz 9-11-10-30-1N I can run too but it's not faster anywhere else other than one run I did in Sandra on those settings.
> Any memory test that runs at least a minute or two or at best 10min to give a performance score? Any benchmarks that are memory limited?
> I know XTU likes faster RAM so that might be one possibly.


JackCY, it seems the memory stress test works pretty well in Intel Extreme Tuning Utility.
Here are some tests:

2400Mhz @ 11-13-13-32-2N @ 1.65V = fail after 10 secs (XMP ain't factory stable whuttt!)
2400Mhz @ 11-13-13-32-2N @ 1.70V = pass 30 minutes memory stress test

2133Mh @ 9-11-10-30-1N @ 1.65V = pass 30 minutes memory stress test
2133Mhz @ 9-10-9-30-1N @ 1.65V = no post
2133Mhz @ 9-10-9-30-1N @ 1.70V = no post

2200Mhz @ 9-11-10-30-1N @ 1.65V = fail after 10 secs
2200Mhz @ 9-11-10-30-1N @ 1.675V = pass 30 minutes memory stress test

When trying the first test with Hirens Boot CD, which XTU says is unstable, MemTest says everything is allright. So that tool really check for faulty chips but doesn't load the memory hard enough to find instability issues due to overclocking.

Would you be able to do some quick testing with XTU if it works for you as well?
Then our next goal is to find out, can 2133 / 2200Mhz with different timings beat the 2400Mhz CL11 XMP profile.

Edit:

Another run; 2200Mhz @ 9-11-10-27-1N @ 1.675V


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> VUm so what's the Asrock terms for ring bus, Vcore, and all the other stuff? I'm getting a 5960x and it should be similar to regular Haswell in OCing. Thing is, like the guide said, different names for each terms depending on manufacturers.
> 
> So, I just can't go Vcore and multiplier like it was on Sandy Bridge? This would be easier to do when i know the exact terms Asrock uses.


To me all the terms look the same. Why are people so confused when one company names something ABC and other DEF? Can't figure out what it is from the name?

Looks like this on Z97:


I don't see it named badly in a way that it would not be understandable.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> JackCY, it seems the memory stress test works pretty well in Intel Extreme Tuning Utility.
> Here are some tests:
> 
> 2400Mhz @ 11-13-13-32-2N @ 1.65V = fail after 10 secs (XMP ain't factory stable whuttt!)
> 2400Mhz @ 11-13-13-32-2N @ 1.70V = pass 30 minutes memory stress test
> 
> 2133Mh @ 9-11-10-30-1N @ 1.65V = pass 30 minutes memory stress test
> 2133Mhz @ 9-10-9-30-1N @ 1.65V = no post
> 2133Mhz @ 9-10-9-30-1N @ 1.70V = no post
> 
> 2200Mhz @ 9-11-10-30-1N @ 1.65V = fail after 10 secs
> 2200Mhz @ 9-11-10-30-1N @ 1.675V = pass 30 minutes memory stress test
> 
> When trying the first test with Hirens Boot CD, which XTU says is unstable, MemTest says everything is allright. So that tool really check for faulty chips but doesn't load the memory hard enough to find instability issues due to overclocking.
> 
> Would you be able to do some quick testing with XTU if it works for you as well?
> Then our next goal is to find out, can 2133 / 2200Mhz with different timings beat the 2400Mhz CL11 XMP profile.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Another run; 2200Mhz @ 9-11-10-27-1N @ 1.675V


I"ll try it now, let me close the case as I just changed reapplied TIM. Testing CPU for comparison now.
I'm not sure I ran the XTU memory stress test, almost forgot it has it, the benchmark is harder on CPU than the CPU stress test.
AID64 has an option to test memory only too.
None of these give a score to compare performance though, still good if XTU can stress and catch instability.

Otherwise I ran MemTest 4.0 to test for errors, it seemed to eat CPU a lot too.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> It passes rounds in Memtest from HirensBoot CDwithout a problem.
> But it does not stress the memory really.
> wPrime 32M / 1024M seems to be very good for memory testing.
> Will let it run now.


Will try wPrime too.

The MemTest 4.0 ran without errors for me when I got the RAM and was testing it everything on stock. It took ages to get a decent coverage.
When it's unstable, that test often throws an error quickly or PC freezes/crashes/BSODs or something. Never had to wait ages to find out.

AIDA64 has a cache and memory benchmark, you can run only memory by right clicking the start benchmark button and select test memory only, it's faster than waiting for the cache benches all the time, but the latency in AIDA64 is not very stable, goes +-1 easily, hard to compare. The throughput seems alright and fastest for me on 2400MHz.

Will report back soon.

---

OK, cannot run wPrime, it does not start, throws me some error who knows why. Both wPrime from HWbot (v1.55) and from wPrime website v2.10, both the same error:



Guess I may have tried it before but it crashed so I deleted it, because that's what I'm doing with it now.

It runs on my prehistoric WinXP laptop, weird XD
Maybe it dislikes WIn8.1.


----------



## koekwau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> To me all the terms look the same. Why are people so confused when one company names something ABC and other DEF? Can't figure out what it is from the name?
> 
> Looks like this on Z97:
> 
> 
> I don't see it named badly in a way that it would not be understandable.
> I"ll try it now, let me close the case as I just changed reapplied TIM. Testing CPU for comparison now.
> I'm not sure I ran the XTU memory stress test, almost forgot it has it, the benchmark is harder on CPU than the CPU stress test.
> AID64 has an option to test memory only too.
> None of these give a score to compare performance though, still good if XTU can stress and catch instability.
> 
> Otherwise I ran MemTest 4.0 to test for errors, it seemed to eat CPU a lot too.
> Will try wPrime too.
> 
> The MemTest 4.0 ran without errors for me when I got the RAM and was testing it everything on stock. It took ages to get a decent coverage.
> When it's unstable, that test often throws an error quickly or PC freezes/crashes/BSODs or something. Never had to wait ages to find out.
> 
> AIDA64 has a cache and memory benchmark, you can run only memory by right clicking the start benchmark button and select test memory only, it's faster than waiting for the cache benches all the time, but the latency in AIDA64 is not very stable, goes +-1 easily, hard to compare. The throughput seems alright and fastest for me on 2400MHz.
> 
> Will report back soon.


I tried AIDA many times and when it says it completely stable it fails on me everytime I load up the system.
Allthough AIDA sets CPU and memory usage to 100% is clearly doesn't test it hard enough.

XTU got my PC crashing or aborted the test in 10 seconds when the memory wasn't stable.

Now we only need a program to test the bandwidth and read/write stuff.
MaxMeMM can but I'd prefer a longer benchmark / test.
Will notify ya when I found something.

Edit: JackCY, same happend here, can be solved by right click --> Run as administrator.
Or adjust the .exe by clicking properties and enable Always run as administrator.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> I tried AIDA many times and when it says it completely stable it fails on me everytime I load up the system.
> Allthough AIDA sets CPU and memory usage to 100% is clearly doesn't test it hard enough.


Yes.
Quote:


> XTU got my PC crashing or aborted the test in 10 seconds when the memory wasn't stable.


I'm running it now 30min with stock clocks on RAM, OCed CPU.
And I see that XTU runs memory benchmark using linpack, a linpack_xeon64 with 1.5GB RAM. It's not as hard on CPU, it goes up and down as it starts over and over again, a little hotter than x264, linpack is dependent on a configuration it runs to be either "hot" or "cold".
Did it crash for you with stock RAM and stock CPU or OCed CPU? It may be an unstable OC then








Quote:


> Edit: JackCY, same happend here, can be solved by right click --> Run as administrator.
> Or adjust the .exe by clicking properties and enable Always run as administrator.


OK, both work now, stupid app, I am admin so I don't see a difference in running as my current user or as admin, won't ask for password either, should have asked if it needs more permissions, weird.
HWbot uses an old v1.55 in the stats...
Got the newer v2.10.

---

CPU 4.6/4.3Ghz
RAM 2.4GHz c11 XMP1



Mine runs fine at stock.


----------



## koekwau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Yes.
> I'm running it now 30min with stock clocks on RAM, OCed CPU.
> And I see that XTU runs memory benchmark using linpack, a linpack_xeon64 with 1.5GB RAM. It's not as hard on CPU, it goes up and down as it starts over and over again, a little hotter than x264, linpack is dependent on a configuration it runs to be either "hot" or "cold".
> Did it crash for you with stock RAM and stock CPU or OCed CPU? It may be an unstable OC then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, both work now, stupid app, I am admin so I don't see a difference in running as my current user or as admin, won't ask for password either, should have asked if it needs more permissions, weird.
> HWbot uses an old v1.55 in the stats...
> Got the newer v2.10.


Even with CPU on stock the memory aint stable on its 2400MHz CL11 XMP Profile.
Requires a lil more power.

JackCY you got the 16GB (2x8) 2400Mhz CL11 kit of these just like mine correct?: http://www.kingston.com/en/hyperx/memory/beast

About wPrime, I also got the v2.10.

And what is your benchmark score? Mine is 1176 http://hwbot.org/submission/2616876_koekwau5_xtu_core_i7_4790k_1176_marks


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *easynator*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> I have a quick question about some benchmarks I have executed.
> 
> I have a i5-4690K OC'ed and stable at [email protected] The reason why I don't go higher is really simple. My PWM fans make more noise when I OC at [email protected] and I want my computer to remain as silent as possible...
> 
> I ran a few benchmarks like Povray, OCCT and PCMark and the score is better than my stock i5-4690k which is normal. However, when I run the "Fire Strike" test from 3DMark, I get a lower score compare to the "Extreme Performance" setting provided by Asus (Asus Gryphon Z97).
> 
> My plan was to OC my CPU then my GPU.
> 
> I know 3DMark isn't a CPU benchmarking tool, but I was still expecting an improvement here. I also have the same behavior with Unigine Heaven Benchmark 4.0. Is it normal?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


For firestrike it's the Physics score you want to look at, thats all cpu. The heaven bench is mostly a GPU intensive but sometimes you can see your minimum FPS higher with a cpu overclock.

im thinking when you ran the test's befor you had a slight gpu overclock?


----------



## easynator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> For firestrike it's the Physics score you want to look at, thats all cpu. The heaven bench is mostly a GPU intensive but sometimes you can see your minimum FPS higher with a cpu overclock.
> 
> im thinking when you ran the test's befor you had a slight gpu overclock?


No, I have not yet OC my GPU. I haven't even updated the driver!


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> Even with CPU on stock the memory aint stable on its 2400MHz CL11 XMP Profile.
> Requires a lil more power.
> 
> JackCY you got the 16GB (2x8) 2400Mhz CL11 kit of these just like mine correct?: http://www.kingston.com/en/hyperx/memory/beast
> 
> About wPrime, I also got the v2.10.
> 
> And what is your benchmark score? Mine is 1176 http://hwbot.org/submission/2616876_koekwau5_xtu_core_i7_4790k_1176_marks


What score does wPrime 2.10 give you with stock XMP Profile 1 RAM? 2.4GHz CL11?
I get quite a bit more, 8.7s. In v.155 it would not even detect threads correctly, had to force it to 4 which gave the best result.
Hmm, now I get 8.0s, strange.

I have to run in as admin, even when I set privileges to all it still won't run, so run as admin it is.

That's strange that yours isn't stable on stock settings running linpack :/
I would have returned that probably. I ran benches on stock when I got the parts to make sure they work, RAM has no errors and there are no reboots, freezes or BSODs for weird reasons on stock.

My scores in XTU are around 1000-1020 with 4690K, RAM XMP1, CPU 4.6GHz.
I just put RAM to yours 2133MHz 9-11-10-30-1N to see what it does so lets run.
wPrime 2.10 did 8.1s, now I get it where you get those 5s scores, 4790K, would have to run single thread to be able to compare.
XTU 1052, 1050, 1056, nice, yeah memory changes are noticeable a little on the score, better latency and it likes it, but a different program might like the higher throughput with higher frequency.
AIDA64 as always, 32, 33, 31GB/s but the latency varies too much I have results from 46.5ns to 48.6ns with the same setting, depending on the "mood". I've posted a huge gallery before with runs of MaxxMEM2 and AIDA64.

Yes that's the RAM kit, although I don't see my kit number there, mine are:

KHX24C11T3K2/16X

There is this review of them, they have some benches there and shows the same as mine do, running below and above 2400MHz hurts the performance for read/write/copy.

2400 11-13-13-32-2
Cinebench R15: 698p
XTU: 1000-1020

2400 10-12-12-32-1
Cinebench R15: 705p
XTU: 1034

2400 10-12-11-32-1
Cinebench R15: 714p
XTU: 1038-1045

2200 9-11-10-30-1
Cinebench R15: 709p
XTU: 1066

2133 9-11-10-30-1
Cinebench R15: 708p
XTU: 1055

1866 8-10-9-28-1
Cinebench R15: 698p
XTU: 1000

1866 CL8 seems kind of equal to the stock XMP1 2400 CL11 in the two above tests

XTU likes lower latency
Cinebench R15 likes higher clock with lower latency

XTU will not report score if there was an error, ran most on 1.7V. No check for stability apart from some quick ones sometimes.

We could run Geekbench but it takes ages to complete just one run of a selected test.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *easynator*
> 
> No, I have not yet OC my GPU. I haven't even updated the driver!


update those drivers 340.52 seem to be working just fine for me.


----------



## Ovrclck

Hey everyone. Been running stock clocks since getting my rebuild complete with new mobo. Haven't overclocked since late last year with my Hero. A bit rusty







I still have all my overclocking notes from the Hero. But I think starting over is best since going with the M6E.

For starters. Uncore doesn't matter anymore correct? So I can just leave it at 35x with stock volts (whatever bios is reporting) or just leave it at 1.2v?


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

Guide recommands to let to x35 and to set to 1.2V while you are searching for core max ratio and voltage.
Also set memory to 1333MHz / 1.5V, enable XMP or OC RAM once you have core and uncore stable.

Read the guide


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ConnorMcLeod*
> 
> Guide recommands to let to x35 and to set to 1.2V while you are searching for core max ratio and voltage.
> Also set memory to 1333MHz / 1.5V, enable XMP or OC RAM once you have core and uncore stable.
> 
> Read the guide


Thanks

I have a couple times already. I guess I just missed it


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

What you guys think about low vccin ? if it passes overnight test ?

Settings :

VCCIN : 1.744 (stock one) / LCC 100%
Core : x47 VID 1.288 / vCore 1.312
Ring : x46 1.264 / vRing 1.288

Delta is 0.432V

Actually running for a couple of hours.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ConnorMcLeod*
> 
> What you guys think about low vccin ? if it passes overnight test ?
> 
> Settings :
> 
> VCCIN : 1.744 (stock one) / LCC 100%
> Core : x47 VID 1.288 / vCore 1.312
> Ring : x46 1.264 / vRing 1.288
> 
> Delta is 0.432V
> 
> Actually running for a couple of hours.


Difference in power consumption or temps? Any?


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

Dunno, that's why i'm asking.

Dunno how to see that, if HWiNFO values are correct or not, max things in digital power bios menu are all set on auto, can't find any info about all items.


----------



## koekwau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ConnorMcLeod*
> 
> What you guys think about low vccin ? if it passes overnight test ?
> 
> Settings :
> 
> VCCIN : 1.744 (stock one) / LCC 100%
> Core : x47 VID 1.288 / vCore 1.312
> Ring : x46 1.264 / vRing 1.288
> 
> Delta is 0.432V
> 
> Actually running for a couple of hours.


With lower VCCIN I get about 2 - 3 temps drops. I went from 1.980 to 1.900.
Don't know about power consumption.

Nice chip you got there. Mine needs 1.375V to do that =(

Edit: I do get lower temps tho. Got a H105, CPU is delid and having 70 degrees max.


----------



## feniks

guys, do you see any BCLK weirdness recently in CPU-Z, AIDA64 and HWinfo?

Running a 4790K on Z97X-UD5H, under win8.1 x64 pro, SSD RAID, UEFI mode with Secure boot.

I don't know what to trust at this moment, because according to BIOS on my Gigabyte Z97X-UD5H I am running 4.6GHz (46x 100) with 1.20v vcore (stock vrin 1.80v) and that is stable so far under Cinebench X15 with temps below 60C (water cooled) ...Problem is that only RealTemp TI and Core Temp show the correct bus/fsb/bclk of 100MHz and so the CPu overclock shows correctly at 4600MHz, but all others like CPU-Z (1.70), AIDA64 (latest beta extreme trial) and HWinfo (latest) show I am running 4380MHz, because actual BCLK/FSB/BUS is running 95MHz and not 100MHz ...

EDIT:
Never mind!! OMG! I found it finally, somebody posted such a thing in January on OCN stating that having the Hyper-V role installed in Windows 8.1 Pro makes the clock speeds approximate (as the console session becomes virtualized like a VM)! Uninstalled Hyper-V role for now and my CPU clocks and BCLK are finally CORRECT!









overclocking it further, aiming at 4.7GHz now


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ConnorMcLeod*
> 
> What you guys think about low vccin ? if it passes overnight test ?
> 
> Settings :
> 
> VCCIN : 1.744 (stock one) / LCC 100%
> Core : x47 VID 1.288 / vCore 1.312
> Ring : x46 1.264 / vRing 1.288
> 
> Delta is 0.432V
> 
> Actually running for a couple of hours.


No real reason to drop i think, it's surprising to see it functional on such a low delta


----------



## feniks

So, my first submission to this overclocking chart









http://valid.x86.fr/4xlr31
http://valid.canardpc.com/4xlr31

username: feniks
CPU: 4790K
core multi: 47x
CPU VID: 1.25v
vcore: 1.252v
uncore multi: 40x
uncore voltage: stock
input voltage: stock
cooler: custom water loop
stability: cinebench, IBT Standard 10 rounds
batch: 421 Malay
Ram settings: 1867
Picture: attached below
mobo: Gigabyte Z97X-UD5H
LLC: VRIN extreme LLC setting


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> No real reason to drop i think, it's surprising to see it functional on such a low delta


Crashed after ~8hours though, and was not sure cache is stable








Continuing stressing with VCCIN 2.0


----------



## Cyro999

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oxd651HEsXE

19:45

Thanks to Accuracy158 for that link (Haswell-E)

I still don't see how it makes it better than Manual, though~


----------



## error-id10t

What I found interesting the comment where he says Adaptive doesn't spike anymore because of microcode update! Not that I really give two-cents about adaptive but wonder if our systems behave that way now too with latest 1C.

*Update*, well bugger it behaves the same way for us now too. I just lowered volts to 1.3v and multi to x42, it obviously ignores my 1.3v for some reason and just put it to 1.14v? Either way, vcore goes 1.152v only.



I should add that your board likely doesn't have this code in there unless you've done it yourself. It also disables TSX (if for some weird reason you care).


*Update2*, well XTU bench doesn't behave that way. Raised it by 0.05v. Never mind, never liked Adaptive anyway.


----------



## JackCY

How do you update the micro code? Read that it does somehow itself and hence the free lunch boards that could overclock but were not supposed to could have OC disabled via uC.

KK5: PCMark 8 Creative Conventional 3.0 yields no difference in score between 2400MHz 11-13-13-32-2 and 10-12-11-32-1.
And these run for 44min, each.
Geekbench 3, there is a difference in the memory benchmark but otherwise overall score about the same, some higher some slower with the faster RAM.

Mine seem to run benches fine with 2133-9, 2200-9, 2400-10.
Performance index as follows:

Code:



Code:


2000-8  250 didn't try
2133-9  237 OK
2133-11 194 OK = XMP2
2200-9  244 OK
2250-9  250 no go (BCLK 125)
2333-10 233 no go (BCLK 125)
2400-10 240 OK
2400-11 218 OK = XMP1
2666-11 242 no go


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

I think i'm stable after 64 x264 loops.

BTW, what do you think about max read values, bad reading or bad BCLK behavior ? (Last possibility would make cpu and gpu OC unstable).
Considering we saw on last pages someone with pentium OCed to 4.2GHz with a max value read at > 5GHz, it makes me thinks it is just a bad reading, but how to make sure ?

That 4690K chip is installed on a msi z87-g45 gaming, bios version is 1.9, and haswell refresh seems to be supported since version 1.7.


----------



## JackCY

It comes up all the time, most of these programs try to detect and sometimes fail. It's normal error of programs like CPU-Z, HWinfo, ... probably all of them.


----------



## ens

Here are my latest results with the 4770k. 45 multiplier at 1.189 vcore and 33 uncore multiplier at 1.066v


----------



## Cyro999

That's VID btw, not vcore~ it's probably ~1.21vcore


----------



## Unknownm

I am gonna do some benchmarking but setting my ram to 800mhz (400x2) = 6-6-6-18-1T, 1066mhz 7-7-7-20-1T. Doing memory benchmarks the 1066mhz has 25ns access time compared to 1600mhz which is around 50+ but the lower speeds suffer bandwidth. For gaming would I see more results with faster access time compared to faster bandwidth?

1600mhz = 10-10-10-28-1T


----------



## feniks

how many times/loops do I have to select in x264 (64-bit) linked in this thread to make it run for around 12 hours? I will be testing 4790K at 4.7GHz.
how many threads do I choose, it gives me options auto/8/16, I picked auto for now ... but something tells me I shouldn't go above number of logical cores (8 here) ...

EDIT:
1 loop 10 mins sounds about right? that makes 6 loops per hour, so 72 loops for 12 hours?

EDIT2: seems like 8:54 was the time of 1 loop calculation, so I am 1:06 off per loop, will make it 80 loops, I think that will account for 12 hours.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> What I found interesting the comment where he says Adaptive doesn't spike anymore because of microcode update! Not that I really give two-cents about adaptive but wonder if our systems behave that way now too with latest 1C.
> 
> *Update*, well bugger it behaves the same way for us now too. I just lowered volts to 1.3v and multi to x42, it obviously ignores my 1.3v for some reason and just put it to 1.14v? Either way, vcore goes 1.152v only.
> 
> 
> 
> I should add that your board likely doesn't have this code in there unless you've done it yourself. It also disables TSX (if for some weird reason you care).
> 
> 
> *Update2*, well XTU bench doesn't behave that way. Raised it by 0.05v. Never mind, never liked Adaptive anyway.


Mine never spiked with 1A. Wonder what the difference is.


----------



## ens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> That's VID btw, not vcore~ it's probably ~1.21vcore


Yes, vcore 0-4 in HWinfo and many other programs vary like always but all show 1.197 or less. vcore set to 1.19 in bios, VID shows 1.189. Overall very happy with the results and will try undervolting some more


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ens*
> 
> Yes, vcore 0-4 in HWinfo and many other programs vary like always but all show 1.197 or less. vcore set to 1.19 in bios, VID shows 1.189. Overall very happy with the results and will try undervolting some more


expected vcore is 0.02 above bios value under high loads


----------



## PaycheckNZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muneebansari*
> 
> Before you take it higher .. test with x264 (refer to original post in this thread)
> I don't think your processor is stable given the settings you posted. Vcore less than VID?


Thanks for that. Yes the Vcore is less than the max VID, or equal to the min VID. HWInfo strangely just will not show any row for Vcore on my system, without me ever having hidden any rows either. So Vcore is read from AI Suite 3.

Also, as you suspected, it did in fact turn out to not be rock solid as my previous tests turned out to be inadequate. I started over from scratch and over the last two days have obtained the new results below which I believe are very stable. I have run Aida, x264 and Prime95, and on my machine it seems that Prime95 was the best for finding issues.
I also updated the UEFI again for this.

Username: PaycheckNZ
CPU Model: 4790K
Core Multiplier: 46 [Individual Ratios: 48(1) 47(2) 47(3) 46(4)]
CPU VID: 1.277
Vcore: 1.274
Uncore Multiplier: 45
Uncore Voltage: 1.275
Input Voltage: 1.824
Cooling Solution: Noctua NH-U14S, plus 18cm on case
Stability Test: Aida64 3.75 hours, x264 2.75 hours, Prime95 10 minutes
Batch Number: L419B540
Ram Speed: 1866 9-10-9-27
Ram Voltage: Stock
Motherboard: ASUS Z87M-Plus (BIOS version 1106)
LLC Setting: LLC Very High

Max temperatures come to around 43C for Aida & x264 (depends a little on time of day), and up to 53C for Prime95.

I've also tested with only 1, 2, or 3 cores enabled in the UEFI rather than all, and ensured that the same tests pass for them with the ratios shown above. I would like to suggest that this technique get added to the main post. Others may wish to use the idea to work out good ratios for 1, 2 and 3 cores for turbo boost, as I have, rather than locking them all to the same value.


----------



## muneebansari

Corrected!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaycheckNZ*
> 
> Thanks for that. Yes the Vcore is less than the max VID, or equal to the min VID. HWInfo strangely just will not show any row for Vcore on my system, without me ever having hidden any rows either. So Vcore is read from AI Suite 3.
> 
> Also, as you suspected, it did in fact turn out to not be rock solid as my previous tests turned out to be inadequate. I started over from scratch and over the last two days have obtained the new results below which I believe are very stable. I have run Aida, x264 and Prime95, and on my machine it seems that Prime95 was the best for finding issues.
> I also updated the UEFI again for this.
> 
> Username: PaycheckNZ
> CPU Model: 4790K
> Core Multiplier: 46 [Individual Ratios: 48(1) 47(2) 47(3) 46(4)]
> CPU VID: 1.277
> Vcore: 1.274
> Uncore Multiplier: 45
> Uncore Voltage: 1.275
> Input Voltage: 1.824
> Cooling Solution: Noctua NH-U14S, plus 18cm on case
> Stability Test: Aida64 3.75 hours, x264 2.75 hours, Prime95 10 minutes
> Batch Number: L419B540
> Ram Speed: 1866 9-10-9-27
> Ram Voltage: Stock
> Motherboard: ASUS Z87M-Plus (BIOS version 1106)
> LLC Setting: LLC Very High
> 
> Max temperatures come to around 43C for Aida & x264 (depends a little on time of day), and up to 53C for Prime95.
> 
> I've also tested with only 1, 2, or 3 cores enabled in the UEFI rather than all, and ensured that the same tests pass for them with the ratios shown above. I would like to suggest that this technique get added to the main post. Others may wish to use the idea to work out good ratios for 1, 2 and 3 cores for turbo boost, as I have, rather than locking them all to the same value.


HWINFO64 does that ocassionally .. a quick restart fixes it.
And considering that you've mentioned multiplier as 46, I assume you know that your effective overclock is 46 and not 48.
My understanding is that the multiplier is based on active cores at a given time and not how many cores are used by a particular application. So for example, an app may only use 2 cores but the background processes utilize other cores so the active core count is still 4 and the multiplier is still 46 (not 48). That's why people don't put in any effort to get higher individual core multi. A better way to spend time would be to dial in a BCLK frequency. With a multiplier of 46, a 1 MHz increase results in 46 MHz core overclock.

Lastly, I think your Uncore/Cache Voltage is high .. you try bringing it down. It will help the temps a lot.

One more thing .. are C-States and Speed Step enabled? That may be one reason why Vcore goes lower than VID.


----------



## Gregory14

How do idle temps and voltages look, 4.6Ghz , 4.1Ghz UCore, 1866Mhz RAM. Max was 94c Vcore during IBT, 16 threads, High RAM, I disabled Cstates and changed alot of settings that were on auto. My Mobo says increasing Base Clock may result in damage to CPU.


----------



## muneebansari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregory14*
> 
> 
> 
> How do idle temps and voltages look, 4.6Ghz , 4.1Ghz UCore, 1866Mhz RAM. Max was 94c Vcore during IBT, 16 threads, High RAM, I disabled Cstates and changed alot of settings that were on auto. My Mobo says increasing Base Clock may result in damage to CPU.


Idle temps look good. What's the ambient temp?


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

false
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregory14*
> 
> 
> 
> How do idle temps and voltages look, 4.6Ghz , 4.1Ghz UCore, 1866Mhz RAM. Max was 94c Vcore during IBT, 16 threads, High RAM, I disabled Cstates and changed alot of settings that were on auto. My Mobo says increasing Base Clock may result in damage to CPU.


If your room/office temp is 35, looks f*******ing good









I would try for 4.7 if it doesn't require more than ~1.35 vid, and if it requires more i would still test it just to know







, if spent time is not a problem.

May be you can gain some 5°C enabling cstates (and EIST if it is actually disabled).


----------



## Gregory14

28c, same as the RAM. Why is it that the last core is coolest? They all go to 1.28v and 100%, is it because of the architecture of the chip?


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

I think from all screenshots, we always see the 4th core lower than others, and the 2nd or 3rd (don't remember) a little higher.
OP sais somewhere what can be considerated as normal, and what could be considerated as a cooling problem, as bad paste application etc...


----------



## Gregory14

I did disable C3, and EIST. C3 and XMP profile I think were causing instability, I am going to try for 4.7 again. Even with C3 disabled, the max temp when gaming is actually lower like that.

Are any of voltages too low you think for 4.7?


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

Hard to say from a chip to another (even for people with good knowledge i think), but anyway, test while you are at home, and start voltages from the ground, gonna crash faster and will save you some time for sure, i always regret when i try another way.

You may want to find definitely 4.6 stable settings though (you seems to have yet).


----------



## Gregory14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ConnorMcLeod*
> 
> I think from all screenshots, we always see the 4th core lower than others, and the 2nd or 3rd (don't remember) a little higher.
> OP sais somewhere what can be considerated as normal, and what could be considerated as a cooling problem, as bad paste application etc...


Mabey i didnt put enough paste, I made a little Z with the TIM (zorro), then applied the cooler.


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

I've definitely adopted the dot or rice method.
Rice seems good when you see where cores are but i couldn't say.


----------



## Gregory14

i definitely did not use as much as X method, I'm going to reapply the paste for sure, that last method looks best.


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

I think your way is ok, i wouldn't bother to re-apply.


----------



## Gregory14

thanks for the reassurance! Isnt a biggie I guess, but will try for 4.7 stable and report back.


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

Anyone knows why my STATIC (double checked BIOS) vring is lowering on idle ??? (1.264 in bios).

May be same result as setting vid to static but vcore being lowered ?


----------



## Gregory14

If EIST and/or a C state is enabled, they will do that. EIST lowering idle frequency and C state lowering vcore / vring.

Commented, offset on auto.


----------



## PaycheckNZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muneebansari*
> 
> Corrected!
> HWINFO64 does that ocassionally .. a quick restart fixes it.
> And considering that you've mentioned multiplier as 46, I assume you know that your effective overclock is 46 and not 48.
> My understanding is that the multiplier is based on active cores at a given time and not how many cores are used by a particular application. So for example, an app may only use 2 cores but the background processes utilize other cores so the active core count is still 4 and the multiplier is still 46 (not 48). That's why people don't put in any effort to get higher individual core multi. A better way to spend time would be to dial in a BCLK frequency. With a multiplier of 46, a 1 MHz increase results in 46 MHz core overclock.
> 
> Lastly, I think your Uncore/Cache Voltage is high .. you try bringing it down. It will help the temps a lot.
> 
> One more thing .. are C-States and Speed Step enabled? That may be one reason why Vcore goes lower than VID.


Thanks for your reply. That does not fix the problem for me with HWInfo. Through the course of overclocking I opened it numerous times (of course) and EVERY time there is no Vcore row. Just tried it again now, twice, and restored all defaults. It NEVER comes up. Must be a bug.
Thanks yes I was aware the effective is 46, and that anything else using those cores means that the multiplier is still just 46.
I was actually just at the point of considering trying upping the BCLK. Might do so some time in the coming weeks.

I might try again bringing that Uncore voltage down a fraction soon too. I tried lowering it to 1.25 when the uncore ratio was 47 an that promptly brought on a crash in the next test, but now it's on 46 it may go down a little. My temps are quite reasonable at the moment, but any improvement is good.

Yeah C-States are enabled. Not sure about Speed Step as I don't recall coming across that setting.


----------



## muneebansari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaycheckNZ*
> 
> Thanks for your reply. That does not fix the problem for me with HWInfo. Through the course of overclocking I opened it numerous times (of course) and EVERY time there is no Vcore row. Just tried it again now, twice, and restored all defaults. It NEVER comes up. Must be a bug.
> Thanks yes I was aware the effective is 46, and that anything else using those cores means that the multiplier is still just 46.
> I was actually just at the point of considering trying upping the BCLK. Might do so some time in the coming weeks.
> 
> I might try again bringing that Uncore voltage down a fraction soon too. I tried lowering it to 1.25 when the uncore ratio was 47 an that promptly brought on a crash in the next test, but now it's on 46 it may go down a little. My temps are quite reasonable at the moment, but any improvement is good.
> 
> Yeah C-States are enabled. Not sure about Speed Step as I don't recall coming across that setting.


HWINFO issue can be driver related cz chipset drivers make the sensors visible to other apps. You have the latest drivers for you mobo/chipset installed?

Speed Step should be under CPU Power Management in the UEFI BIOS as Enhanced Intel Speed Step or EIST. Once you're done overclocking and have found a stable setting, enable C States and EIST as it brings the voltage and frequency down when CPU is idle.


----------



## BoredErica

I'm trying to

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaycheckNZ*
> 
> Thanks for that. Yes the Vcore is less than the max VID, or equal to the min VID. HWInfo strangely just will not show any row for Vcore on my system, without me ever having hidden any rows either. So Vcore is read from AI Suite 3.
> 
> Also, as you suspected, it did in fact turn out to not be rock solid as my previous tests turned out to be inadequate. I started over from scratch and over the last two days have obtained the new results below which I believe are very stable. I have run Aida, x264 and Prime95, and on my machine it seems that Prime95 was the best for finding issues.
> I also updated the UEFI again for this.
> 
> Username: PaycheckNZ
> CPU Model: 4790K
> Core Multiplier: 46 [Individual Ratios: 48(1) 47(2) 47(3) 46(4)]
> CPU VID: 1.277
> Vcore: 1.274
> Uncore Multiplier: 45
> Uncore Voltage: 1.275
> Input Voltage: 1.824
> Cooling Solution: Noctua NH-U14S, plus 18cm on case
> Stability Test: Aida64 3.75 hours, x264 2.75 hours, Prime95 10 minutes
> Batch Number: L419B540
> Ram Speed: 1866 9-10-9-27
> Ram Voltage: Stock
> Motherboard: ASUS Z87M-Plus (BIOS version 1106)
> LLC Setting: LLC Very High
> 
> Max temperatures come to around 43C for Aida & x264 (depends a little on time of day), and up to 53C for Prime95.
> 
> I've also tested with only 1, 2, or 3 cores enabled in the UEFI rather than all, and ensured that the same tests pass for them with the ratios shown above. I would like to suggest that this technique get added to the main post. Others may wish to use the idea to work out good ratios for 1, 2 and 3 cores for turbo boost, as I have, rather than locking them all to the same value.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feniks*
> 
> So, my first submission to this overclocking chart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/4xlr31
> 
> username: feniks
> CPU: 4970K
> core multi: 47x
> CPU VID: 1.25v
> vcore: 1.252v
> uncore multi: 40x
> uncore voltage: stock
> input voltage: stock
> cooler: custom water loop
> stability: cinebench, IBT Standard 10 rounds
> batch: 421 Malay
> Ram settings: 1867
> Picture: attached below
> mobo: Gigabyte Z97X-UD5H
> LLC: VRIN extreme LLC setting


Both of you have been charted, thank you.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feniks*
> 
> how many times/loops do I have to select in x264 (64-bit) linked in this thread to make it run for around 12 hours? I will be testing 4970K at 4.7GHz.
> how many threads do I choose, it gives me options auto/8/16, I picked auto for now ... but something tells me I shouldn't go above number of logical cores (8 here) ...
> 
> EDIT:
> 1 loop 10 mins sounds about right? that makes 6 loops per hour, so 72 loops for 12 hours?
> 
> EDIT2: seems like 8:54 was the time of 1 loop calculation, so I am 1:06 off per loop, will make it 80 loops, I think that will account for 12 hours.


Use the updated script with infinity.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregory14*
> 
> 28c, same as the RAM. Why is it that the last core is coolest? They all go to 1.28v and 100%, is it because of the architecture of the chip?


Core 1 probably has VRM next to it, core 2 runs hottest, then core3 and core 4 is coldest.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ConnorMcLeod*
> 
> Hard to say from a chip to another (even for people with good knowledge i think), but anyway, test while you are at home, and start voltages from the ground, gonna crash faster and will save you some time for sure, i always regret when i try another way.
> 
> You may want to find definitely 4.6 stable settings though (you seems to have yet).


Use bisection, it's fastest.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregory14*
> 
> Mabey i didnt put enough paste, I made a little Z with the TIM (zorro), then applied the cooler.


LOL what?
A tiny dot is enough, what I found helps more is pressure.
I've put a tiny dot of GC Extreme and wasn't getting that much better results compared to Thermalright CF, took it off and there was plenty paste spread all over to the edges.
Warmed the GCX applied again a tiny dot and put more pressure and it gets a little better but it's still not more than 1C if that compared to Thermalright CF.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaycheckNZ*
> 
> Thanks for your reply. That does not fix the problem for me with HWInfo. Through the course of overclocking I opened it numerous times (of course) and EVERY time there is no Vcore row. Just tried it again now, twice, and restored all defaults. It NEVER comes up. Must be a bug.
> Thanks yes I was aware the effective is 46, and that anything else using those cores means that the multiplier is still just 46.
> I was actually just at the point of considering trying upping the BCLK. Might do so some time in the coming weeks.
> 
> I might try again bringing that Uncore voltage down a fraction soon too. I tried lowering it to 1.25 when the uncore ratio was 47 an that promptly brought on a crash in the next test, but now it's on 46 it may go down a little. My temps are quite reasonable at the moment, but any improvement is good.
> 
> Yeah C-States are enabled. Not sure about Speed Step as I don't recall coming across that setting.


It may be hiding after VIN6 etc. or named differently, it only tries to guess what names to assign, it fails not so rarely.


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

I cant agree with bisection method, i tried it and spent too much time
Sometimes can work, sometumes not
You gonna pass long tests with high values, so durinf this long test you could fail many tests with too low values, assuming you are at home and you know when it fails








You can use the method with quick tests though, to dertermine a start value for tests.


----------



## JackCY

Most tests don't fail quick anyway, unless one likes fake stability of a 10min test.

Figuring out 4.6GHz for example with no prior testing and knowledge of what the particular chip can do.

1.3V pass, if it doesn't pass exchange it.
1.22V no pass only boots
1.26V no pass
1.28V pass
1.27V no pass
Took 5 tests.

Where as if you do:

1.22 no pass
1.23 no pass
1.24 no pass
1.25 no pass
1.26 no pass
1.27 no pass
1.28 pass
Took 7 tests.

You make an assumption that lower Vcore tests will fail quickly allowing you to move fast forward, which is not always true.
My chip boots fine at 1.2V yet stability is on 1.28V and all those tests up to 0.05V lower are gonna take their time to fail.

Plus you could also have a chip that is bad or you start testing at a too low voltage with a small step, taking you forever to get to a point where it passes, spending a lot of time changing and testing.

Sure you can test bigger steps and then smaller steps down etc. but all it will do is try replicate bisection.

I've tried both and starting from scratch the bisection is faster and gives more info, you can find your max voltage for your cooling easily and also if the chip is a dud or not.
Got tired of running tests at lower voltages that fail fail fail and take time to fail.
Sure when one knows at least some info about the chip it's not hard to guess and go from there in tiny steps.


----------



## Gregory14

well, 4.7 didnt work, it may work at much higher voltages, but its just not worth it. Now instead of blue screens I get automatic restarts, it may be a perc because the computer reboots very fast into windows after a crash.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Figuring out 4.6GHz for example with no prior testing and knowledge of what the particular chip can do.
> 
> 1.3V pass, if it doesn't pass exchange it.


That's pretty high hopes, considering 4670k/4770k average was [email protected] If it's not 100mhz+ better, rma? ;p


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Most tests don't fail quick anyway, unless one likes fake stability of a 10min test.
> 
> Figuring out 4.6GHz for example with no prior testing and knowledge of what the particular chip can do.
> 
> 1.3V pass, if it doesn't pass exchange it.
> 1.22V no pass only boots
> 1.26V no pass
> 1.28V pass
> 1.27V no pass
> Took 5 tests.
> 
> Where as if you do:
> 
> 1.22 no pass
> 1.23 no pass
> 1.24 no pass
> 1.25 no pass
> 1.26 no pass
> 1.27 no pass
> 1.28 pass
> Took 7 tests.
> 
> You make an assumption that lower Vcore tests will fail quickly allowing you to move fast forward, which is not always true.
> My chip boots fine at 1.2V yet stability is on 1.28V and all those tests up to 0.05V lower are gonna take their time to fail.
> 
> Plus you could also have a chip that is bad or you start testing at a too low voltage with a small step, taking you forever to get to a point where it passes, spending a lot of time changing and testing.
> 
> Sure you can test bigger steps and then smaller steps down etc. but all it will do is try replicate bisection.
> 
> I've tried both and starting from scratch the bisection is faster and gives more info, you can find your max voltage for your cooling easily and also if the chip is a dud or not.
> Got tired of running tests at lower voltages that fail fail fail and take time to fail.
> Sure when one knows at least some info about the chip it's not hard to guess and go from there in tiny steps.


Well, i guess each guy has his preferences, most times i've used bisection made me loose time.
I do pre tests (5-10min) trying to approximate things (using bisection), and then start from lower to upper.

May be a little tutorial about bisection would be usefull, not all guys have a logic mind









And Cyro999 is right, you gonna send back 80% of chips


----------



## feniks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I'm trying to
> 
> Both of you have been charted, thank you.


thanks!

I re-tested it with x264 run for 12 hours and 1.25v vcore failed in 37 mins, but 1.26v vid (1.259v vcore) passed 13:09 hours of x264 @ 4.7GHz (47x core / 40x uncore) with vrin at 2.0v. Max temp was 70C.
Also, I was using vcore in offset mode (+0.075 to be specific so it becomes 1.259v under load in Windows).
... here's a screen shot:


still have to work on 4.8GHz, but it will take more time (and vcore!)


----------



## Unknownm

My ram seems more stable if I disable the XMP profile. Only difference between XMP and JEDEC is command rate is 2T in XMP while 1T is always selected in jedec at 1600mhz

Right now jedec selected 11-12-12-32-2T @ 1866mhz (266mhz OC)


----------



## LesPaulLover

This thread makes me cry. My 4670k won't do 4ghz stable @ even 1.300vcore. It'll blue screen within 5 minutes of any stability test. Usually I get the "WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR" running Windows 8.1.

Kinda sucks -- I would've just bought an 4770 (NON K) and been better off. Not sure if the culprit is the 4670k, or the MSI GD65 motherboard.


----------



## Derp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LesPaulLover*
> 
> This thread makes me cry. My 4670k won't do 4ghz stable @ even 1.300vcore. It'll blue screen within 5 minutes of any stability test. Usually I get the "WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR" running Windows 8.1.
> 
> Kinda sucks -- I would've just bought an 4770 (NON K) and been better off. Not sure if the culprit is the 4670k, or the MSI GD65 motherboard.


I'm certain something else is wrong because that sounds too good bad to be true. Try testing at stock, especially your ram.


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LesPaulLover*
> 
> This thread makes me cry. My 4670k won't do 4ghz stable @ even 1.300vcore. It'll blue screen within 5 minutes of any stability test. Usually I get the "WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR" running Windows 8.1.
> 
> Kinda sucks -- I would've just bought an 4770 (NON K) and been better off. Not sure if the culprit is the 4670k, or the MSI GD65 motherboard.


My 4670K is stable 4300mhz with 1.330v , when you ask for 4.4ghz suddenly it needs 1.380+ to keep stable and pass prime95.

Someone is gonna say I have a incorrect settings... almost 1 year with this system , tried all the settings my motherboard provides , read the gigabyte z87 / Haswell Overclock guide. The CPU refuses to stay stable at 4400mhz with 1.350v and won't be running 1.380+ to keep a 1Ghz overclock... and this is all with WC setup - 70c on prime95

Sometimes we get the crappy side of silicon


----------



## error-id10t

There's a fair difference between failing 4giggles vs. 4.3giggles even if they appear close.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LesPaulLover*
> 
> This thread makes me cry. My 4670k won't do 4ghz stable @ even 1.300vcore. It'll blue screen within 5 minutes of any stability test. Usually I get the "WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR" running Windows 8.1.
> 
> Kinda sucks -- I would've just bought an 4770 (NON K) and been better off. Not sure if the culprit is the 4670k, or the MSI GD65 motherboard.


You're manually setting uncore to 3ghz with 1.2v, while defining vcore, core multiplier and input voltage? Start with a low voltage - what you can do with 1.15vcore, 1.75 input, work up from 30x core.


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LesPaulLover*
> 
> This thread makes me cry. My 4670k won't do 4ghz stable @ even 1.300vcore. It'll blue screen within 5 minutes of any stability test. Usually I get the "WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR" running Windows 8.1.
> 
> Kinda sucks -- I would've just bought an 4770 (NON K) and been better off. Not sure if the culprit is the 4670k, or the MSI GD65 motherboard.


Whats the BSOD code? Maybe it is not related to your processor at all.

Try setting everything to defaults in BIOS first, even the RAM settings, then follow what Cyro999 suggested.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> That's pretty high hopes, considering 4670k/4770k average was [email protected] If it's not 100mhz+ better, rma? ;p


Haswell is dead, long live the Devil.









I would not RMA it, I would return it and buy a different one even if it had to be elsewhere but unless it's a small shop they don't care really.
That is now that I know what the chips can and cannot do more or less on average.

Sure for Haswell it's 100-200MHz lower average.
For Haswell-E another 200MHz down.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Haswell is dead, long live the Devil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would not RMA it, I would return it and buy a different one even if it had to be elsewhere but unless it's a small shop they don't care really.
> That is now that I know what the chips can and cannot do more or less on average.
> 
> Sure for Haswell it's 100-200MHz lower average.
> For Haswell-E another 200MHz down.


Average Haswell can only do ~4.6 with reasonably safe voltages; i don't think the majority of 5820k's are stuck at 4.4ghz, especially when cooled well and/or with ht off


----------



## feniks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LesPaulLover*
> 
> This thread makes me cry. My 4670k won't do 4ghz stable @ even 1.300vcore. It'll blue screen within 5 minutes of any stability test. Usually I get the "WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR" running Windows 8.1.
> 
> Kinda sucks -- I would've just bought an 4770 (NON K) and been better off. Not sure if the culprit is the 4670k, or the MSI GD65 motherboard.


that usually relates to a too low vcore for me, but given you are riding that chip at only 40x multi and a whopping 1.30v vcore ... maybe try raising cache/vrin voltage up to 2.00V and see if that helps? other than that it could be a dud chip or an issue with MB BIOS ...

now, if I can only figure out where the darn BSOD 101 is coming from at 48x multi on 4790K ... trying higher vrin here too, already at 2.15v and vcore at 1.34v ...


----------



## Shanenanigans

It's been a while since I've been in this thread, so why do 4670Ks and stuff require that much voltage for those speeds? I run 4.2 at 1.16v and 4.5 at 1.28v. There's something wrong that's going on. There can't be that many chips that are running terribly like that.


----------



## BoredErica

Wut, that's normal for Haswell.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> It's been a while since I've been in this thread, so why do 4670Ks and stuff require that much voltage for those speeds? I run 4.2 at 1.16v and 4.5 at 1.28v. There's something wrong that's going on. There can't be that many chips that are running terribly like that.


..What's the problem?

Sure, it's not quite as high as sandy bridge (by a bit.. sandy was very far from free 5ghz for most chips!) but there have been ~20% IPC gains since then for video encoding, ~15% for most stuff.

Your chip is pretty much perfect example for a completely normal 4670k


----------



## Shanenanigans

Yeah, that's exactly what I'm talking about. It's almost like the new normal makes my chip actually look... good.


----------



## BoredErica

Well Haswell ain't "new", the new normal is now at DC so...


----------



## feniks

phew, got the 4790K finally somewhat stable at 4.8GHz, lasted 4 loops of x264 without a glitch or BSOD, that's something after a real fight with it ... at some point a 0.01v bump in vcore was causing more instability than a lower one, but what do you know the next bump made it stable while vrin was same (already jacked up for most of the time).

It took 1.36v vcore and 2.15v vrin (this one could be overshot actually, but I don't care) ... tomorrow will try x264 overnight on this, probably will need one more bump in vcore to 1.37v ... quite high ... much higher than I expected LOL ... that brings my idea of daily 4.8GHz to a questionable territory (4.7GHz is great tho) and 4.9GHz is drifting away ... maybe for benching only without fully stabilizing it, but that would land somewhere in 1.47v vcore area, I think, pretty hot even for my water cooling.


----------



## Gregory14

Is the reason I get auto restarts when stress testing because I hit the thermal limit, and the computer is taking precautionary action? It now happens once I can hear the fans going into super duty, then restart, no BSOD. It was always WHEA UNCORRECTABLE ERROR, sometime CLOCK WATCHDOG TIMEOUT.

I think I changed the bios to do that unknowingly. Other than that, I think I'm close to submitting my HWINFO for the chart.


----------



## error-id10t

It's not precautionary action.. 2 things can happen there as far as I know. The main action: throttle your chip so temps go down. If this fails it will simply shut down your computer, it won't reboot. Of course there could be something else going on depending on what you're doing.

Hell I remember 3DMark05 or something, trying to run that maxed out where my GPU was pulling +600W.. that rebooted my computer in one test always as it just ended up drawing too much from PSU, lowered the volts and it went through fine (could've been a different bench though).


----------



## Anusha

i wonder if people who are running these super overclocks of 4.7GHz and up, can actually use the PC without getting their ears deafened due to fan noise. I'm sure people on custom loops have a nice quiet setup but what about people using Closed Loop water cooling units like H100i?


----------



## PaycheckNZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> i wonder if people who are running these super overclocks of 4.7GHz and up, can actually use the PC without getting their ears deafened due to fan noise. I'm sure people on custom loops have a nice quiet setup but what about people using Closed Loop water cooling units like H100i?


I'm getting 4.7GHz on my new 4790K, and I assure you it is pretty quiet. This is with a Noctua NH-U14S, which even in stress tests actually runs quieter than the 18cm case fan when the case fan is set to the slow setting.


----------



## PaycheckNZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muneebansari*
> 
> HWINFO issue can be driver related cz chipset drivers make the sensors visible to other apps. You have the latest drivers for you mobo/chipset installed?
> 
> Speed Step should be under CPU Power Management in the UEFI BIOS as Enhanced Intel Speed Step or EIST. Once you're done overclocking and have found a stable setting, enable C States and EIST as it brings the voltage and frequency down when CPU is idle.


I think I have the latest drivers, but I'll double-check everything.

I thought I read that C States can be enabled for the tests, after all they won't bring any settings down if the processor is being thrashed.


----------



## PaycheckNZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muneebansari*
> 
> Lastly, I think your Uncore/Cache Voltage is high .. you try bringing it down. It will help the temps a lot.


I found that 1.265 cache voltage crashes the large FFT test in Prime95 after less than 10 minutes. 1.27 is okay, so I guess that brings it down a little from 1.275.


----------



## Derp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> I am gonna do some benchmarking but setting my ram to 800mhz (400x2) = 6-6-6-18-1T, 1066mhz 7-7-7-20-1T. Doing memory benchmarks the 1066mhz has 25ns access time compared to 1600mhz which is around 50+ but the lower speeds suffer bandwidth. For gaming would I see more results with faster access time compared to faster bandwidth?
> 
> 1600mhz = 10-10-10-28-1T


I didn't see anyone comment on this but I would be interested in your results. I recently overclocked my 1600 9-9-9-24 2t 1.5v ram to 2133 10-12-12-31 2t 1.65v (just pulled the timings from the same brand 2133 as my 1600) just to see if there was any point in doing so. I was quite surprised at the results. Going from 1600 to 2133 at the timings listed above produced an fps increase that was roughly equal to a 350MHz overclock on the processor cores in a source engine game that was truly CPU bound.

Has anyone heard anything bad happening by running 1.65v ram voltage 24/7? I'm not at all worried about the sticks themselves, more so worried about the processor.


----------



## PaycheckNZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I'm trying to
> 
> Both of you have been charted, thank you.


Thanks for that, and I must say that I found your spread-sheet useful for comparing against other people's results to help get a feel of what is typically achievable and what is somewhat normal.

One corrections though, my CPU is 4790K, not 4690K.

I'm also working on lowering my cache voltage a little to 1.27, but should really re-run other tests first.


----------



## muneebansari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaycheckNZ*
> 
> I found that 1.265 cache voltage crashes the large FFT test in Prime95 after less than 10 minutes. 1.27 is okay, so I guess that brings it down a little from 1.275.


Frankly .. when I got my first haswell, out of habit, I used to stress tests with Prime95 but then I realized Prime stable is not really stable (it would crash during games and normal usage). I ended up trying quite a few tools / combinations of tools and in the end have stuck to XTU Bench, x264, XTU Stress and Aida (in this order). So now, I consider an OC stable when it passes the following. And I have never had my PC crash doing anything once it has passed this cycle. And when I sayou never I mean never ..

XTU Bench x 10 (with restart after every 3-4 runs)
x264 x 8 hours ~ 75-80 loops
XTU Stress x 8 hours
Aida64 x 8 hours (CPU, Cache, FPU, Memory together)


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derp*
> 
> I didn't see anyone comment on this but I would be interested in your results. I recently overclocked my 1600 9-9-9-24 2t 1.5v ram to 2133 10-12-12-31 2t 1.65v (just pulled the timings from the same brand 2133 as my 1600) just to see if there was any point in doing so. I was quite surprised at the results. Going from 1600 to 2133 at the timings listed above produced an fps increase that was roughly equal to a 350MHz overclock on the processor cores in a source engine game that was truly CPU bound.
> 
> Has anyone heard anything bad happening by running 1.65v ram voltage 24/7? I'm not at all worried about the sticks themselves, more so worried about the processor.


125mhz x 35 = 4375mhz - 3500Mhz Uncore - 1666mhz 9-9-9-27-1T (1600mhz 10-10-10-28-1T stock).










Following this chart it doesn't make sense to keep stable @ 1866mhz at 11-12-12-30-1T when I can run 9-9-9-27-1T @ 1666mhz making it little bit faster


----------



## koekwau5

Hi guys,

found some interesting settings in my BIOS yesterday evening. Don't know if its posted allready, if so, pl0x forgive me









People here want their CPU overclocked, but also want it to clock down in speed and voltage when it is idle.
It does all of this when BIOS settings are reverted to stock.

You may have noticed once you start entering voltage values the voltage will stay the same and only the speed will decrease.
Changing all the power saving features don't seem to do much, voltage stays the same only speed drops.

I found this on my Asus Maximus VI Extreme motherboard. Probably all other high-end Asus motherboard will have the same feature.
And it is very very easy without trying out hundreds of settings these motherboard have to offer.
So how to overclock your CPU and still make it drop in volts and speed when idle?

1) Go to your BIOS and reset to default settings. Save settings and reboot.
2) Go back to your BIOS.
3) Go to the Extreme Tweaker page.
4) Go to: "Overclock Presets"
5) Load the Gamer OC Profile.

Now go back to the Extreme Tweakers page. You will notice a whole bunch of settings have been configured automatically. But of course there is more to be adjusted!

This is how to configure the Gamer OC BIOS profile without some settings getting adjusted automatically causing the power saving settings to be reverted.

1) Set your AI Tuner to Manual or XMP.
2) In XMP, select your memory profile.
3) In Manual; set your memory speed and timings.
4) Set "CPU Core Ratio" back to "Per Core" and dial in the core speeds. (Changing memory speed makes it hop back to "Sync All Cores" causing the power saving to fail. So revert this to "Per Core"!)
5) Leave all other settings like "PLL Overvoltage" untouched. VRM's are allready set to Extreme, LLC is set to level 8.
6) Set the needed "CPU Voltage" and "Cache Voltage". It will be on override; so typ in the voltage it is stable at. Like mine does 4.7Ghz @ 1.350V, so I set it to 1.350V.
7) Set needed Eventual Input.
8) Set needed Memory voltage.

Save BIOS and have a look at CPU-Z!



You will notice the voltages drop even to a 0.3V cuz the Asus board reduces the Vcore even more on idle than Intel does!
Once the CPU gains some load you will notice the speed increasing and the override voltage kicking in.

Any questions? Ask em here or send me a PM!


----------



## BoredErica

Yeah, I know how to do it in MSI G45, but not on any other motherboard. It's all different for each mobo and the options are all scrambled in different places/naming-schemes/functions, it's hard to tell.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Yeah, I know how to do it in MSI G45, but not on any other motherboard. It's all different for each mobo and the options are all scrambled in different places/naming-schemes/functions, it's hard to tell.


it looks like a form of adaptive.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> it looks like a form of adaptive.


Not on my end.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Not on my end.


vid doesnt drop at idle?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> vid doesnt drop at idle?


On adaptive? Definitely not. Adaptive does absolutely nothing positive on my mobo, tested it to death.


----------



## Gregory14

Chart-worthy??

46 Multi 35 Cache


----------



## feniks

you can do power saving while overclocking easily. I do that since Sandy Bridge, you just need to use offset vcore (e.g. +0.050v) instead of using fixed value in BIOS. different BIOSes have those options looking slightly different, but it will work fine as long as you use vcore offset coupled with C1E enabled and EIST enabled, I actually use all C-states enabled.

In my Gigabyte Z97 bios I have to select vcore as Normal and then below the option in UEFI gets activated to input offset vcore (e.g. +0.075 for 4.7GHz translating into 1.259v vcore at full throttle), then the PC will run at 4.7GHz when it needs it and clock down to only 800MHz while lowering the vcore voltage to 0.8v at idle, it really saves a lot of money on power bill when rig runs 24/7 like mine does...


----------



## Gregory14

I turned off C3, and all C states. I may turn em on later, but the idle temps are the same.


----------



## fateswarm

I use manual Vcore and frequency/voltage drops normally. I only have to turn on the c states. 0.012v/800Mhz all the time.


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

Same here

override vid, never changes
But vcore is 0.3V on idle as soon as C-states are enabled.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ConnorMcLeod*
> 
> Same here
> 
> override vid, never changes
> But vcore is 0.3V on idle as soon as C-states are enabled.


And, it demonstrates that it's possible to have voltage drop on idle without using adaptive mode. That means not having the voltage spike associated with adaptive mode. Because of this, I think it's best if all mobo vendors follow MSI/Gigabyte's lead on this one.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> found some interesting settings in my BIOS yesterday evening. Don't know if its posted allready, if so, pl0x forgive me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People here want their CPU overclocked, but also want it to clock down in speed and voltage when it is idle.
> It does all of this when BIOS settings are reverted to stock.
> 
> You may have noticed once you start entering voltage values the voltage will stay the same and only the speed will decrease.
> Changing all the power saving features don't seem to do much, voltage stays the same only speed drops.
> 
> I found this on my Asus Maximus VI Extreme motherboard. Probably all other high-end Asus motherboard will have the same feature.
> And it is very very easy without trying out hundreds of settings these motherboard have to offer.
> So how to overclock your CPU and still make it drop in volts and speed when idle?
> 
> 1) Go to your BIOS and reset to default settings. Save settings and reboot.
> 2) Go back to your BIOS.
> 3) Go to the Extreme Tweaker page.
> 4) Go to: "Overclock Presets"
> 5) Load the Gamer OC Profile.
> 
> Now go back to the Extreme Tweakers page. You will notice a whole bunch of settings have been configured automatically. But of course there is more to be adjusted!
> 
> This is how to configure the Gamer OC BIOS profile without some settings getting adjusted automatically causing the power saving settings to be reverted.
> 
> 1) Set your AI Tuner to Manual or XMP.
> 2) In XMP, select your memory profile.
> 3) In Manual; set your memory speed and timings.
> 4) Set "CPU Core Ratio" back to "Per Core" and dial in the core speeds. (Changing memory speed makes it hop back to "Sync All Cores" causing the power saving to fail. So revert this to "Per Core"!)
> 5) Leave all other settings like "PLL Overvoltage" untouched. VRM's are allready set to Extreme, LLC is set to level 8.
> 6) Set the needed "CPU Voltage" and "Cache Voltage". It will be on override; so typ in the voltage it is stable at. Like mine does 4.7Ghz @ 1.350V, so I set it to 1.350V.
> 7) Set needed Eventual Input.
> 8) Set needed Memory voltage.
> 
> Save BIOS and have a look at CPU-Z!
> 
> 
> 
> *You will notice the voltages drop even to a 0.3V cuz the Asus board reduces the Vcore even more on idle than Intel does!
> Once the CPU gains some load you will notice the speed increasing and the override voltage kicking in.
> *
> Any questions? Ask em here or send me a PM!


my board does the same thing with adaptive voltage infact it goes down to 0.1v read by cpu-z and even my oc software in windows but like everyone should know is that you cant trust monitoring software you need a digital multimeter(DMM).

So even though voltage was going down 0.1v-0.3v in software reading's, Actual voltage read off DMM never went below 0.798v. this is on z87m oc formula also had the asus maximus 6 gene but never tested with DMM but both boards were very similar.


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> And, it demonstrates that it's possible to have voltage drop on idle without using adaptive mode. That means not having the voltage spike associated with adaptive mode. Because of this, I think it's best if all mobo vendors follow MSI/Gigabyte's lead on this one.


About msi, have you installed bios version 1.9 ?

Seems it acts weird when enabling cstate >C3, i thought first it was my new 4690K, but i've juste updated my girlfriend's computer after having put my 4670K in it (hers was worst than mine, gonna sell it) and with the new bios and C7 enabled, when stressing with p95, frequency was not at max, i think it was not happening with old bios (1.7 for sure and 1.8).


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feniks*
> 
> you can do power saving while overclocking easily. I do that since Sandy Bridge, you just need to use offset vcore (e.g. +0.050v) instead of using fixed value in BIOS. different BIOSes have those options looking slightly different, but it will work fine as long as you use vcore offset coupled with C1E enabled and EIST enabled, I actually use all C-states enabled.
> 
> In my Gigabyte Z97 bios I have to select vcore as Normal and then below the option in UEFI gets activated to input offset vcore (e.g. +0.075 for 4.7GHz translating into 1.259v vcore at full throttle), then the PC will run at 4.7GHz when it needs it and clock down to only 800MHz while lowering the vcore voltage to 0.8v at idle, it really saves a lot of money on power bill when rig runs 24/7 like mine does...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> I use manual Vcore and frequency/voltage drops normally. I only have to turn on the c states. 0.012v/800Mhz all the time.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> And, it demonstrates that it's possible to have voltage drop on idle without using adaptive mode. That means not having the voltage spike associated with adaptive mode. Because of this, I think it's best if all mobo vendors follow MSI/Gigabyte's lead on this one.


In HWinfo can get on both Vcore and Vring to 0.000V on 800Mhz.
How? Same as Fateswarm.
Manual voltage on both, all C-states, EIST, Turbo enabled, but don't forget Package C state C7 without it Vring won't drop (maybe lower states are fine too but I use the deepest C7 and didn't test the other).



The wattage reading in HWinfo, with all stuff maxed out it does minimum 18W, with frequency drop somewhere around 13-15W, with the C states forced all to enabled, don't use Auto, force them to enabled, it drops to 9W.
Too bad I don't have wall power meter here but anyone can try this out for themselves and see what results you get.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> i wonder if people who are running these super overclocks of 4.7GHz and up, can actually use the PC without getting their ears deafened due to fan noise. I'm sure people on custom loops have a nice quiet setup but what about people using Closed Loop water cooling units like H100i?


Depends on what voltage, not really clock you run and what cooler and fans, fan profile you use.
Up to 1.3V it's not an issue to keep it relatively quiet even with air cooler. 1000rpm max, single CPU fan.


----------



## ViTosS

Guys, is there any way I could lower my voltage 1.22v for 4.5Ghz stable if I enable or try different LLC or something? All I did was changing to manual mode, put 45x, and did a -0.050 voltage offset from my stock voltage which was 1.27v, so I'm hitting 1.22v full load stable (I thought I was stable at 1.20v, but only in-games, in stress test like x264 it failed)


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ViTosS*
> 
> Guys, is there any way I could lower my voltage 1.22v for 4.5Ghz stable if I enable or try different LLC or something? All I did was changing to manual mode, put 45x, and did a -0.050 voltage offset from my stock voltage which was 1.27v, so I'm hitting 1.22v full load stable (I thought I was stable at 1.20v, but only in-games, in stress test like x264 it failed)


Use manual, avoid offset or on some boards set it to 0.001V to avoid Auto.
No LLC won't help you to lower your Vcore. Sometimes higher Vring helps to stabilize core but I still later found jumping the Vcore a notch up was necessary anyway to ensure proper stability.
Manual and set it as low as comfortable you are with it to consider it stable. No way around it.

If temps are your issue, you could use PL1 and PL2 limit, also current limit to make the CPU downclocks before hitting lets say 90C. I use it, but many seem not to because it's extra work to figure out what to set these limits to depending on your cooling and I guess others rather hit thermal throttling than power or current throttling.

180W and 140A set is fine on a decent cooler to not get over 90C, so you have some baseline. XTU shows power limit and current limit throttling as well as thermal limit throttling in it's graph when you configure it to show these values.
I run the same voltage 1.22 now and 4.5GHz, with 190W and 150A limit, not getting over 90C peak but that's just a quick burn and the power limit does get triggered dropping the frequency usually to 4.3GHz. This is running the hottest test known, Linpack, maximum average around 85C with these limits for me. Gives me a safety that some crazy program won't overpower my cooling, at least not easily.

I think 1.22V is fine for 4.5GHz, mine can do 1.21V but running 1.22V now because of Vring testing.


----------



## ViTosS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Use manual, avoid offset or on some boards set it to 0.001V to avoid Auto.
> No LLC won't help you to lower your Vcore. Sometimes higher Vring helps to stabilize core but I still later found jumping the Vcore a notch up was necessary anyway to ensure proper stability.
> Manual and set it as low as comfortable you are with it to consider it stable. No way around it.
> 
> If temps are your issue, you could use PL1 and PL2 limit, also current limit to make the CPU downclocks before hitting lets say 90C. I use it, but many seem not to because it's extra work to figure out what to set these limits to depending on your cooling and I guess others rather hit thermal throttling than power or current throttling.
> 
> 180W and 140A set is fine on a decent cooler to not get over 90C, so you have some baseline. XTU shows power limit and current limit throttling as well as thermal limit throttling in it's graph when you configure it to show these values.
> I run the same voltage 1.22 now and 4.5GHz, with 190W and 150A limit, not getting over 90C peak but that's just a quick burn and the power limit does get triggered dropping the frequency usually to 4.3GHz. This is running the hottest test known, Linpack, maximum average around 85C with these limits for me. Gives me a safety that some crazy program won't overpower my cooling, at least not easily.
> 
> I think 1.22V is fine for 4.5GHz, mine can do 1.21V but running 1.22V now because of Vring testing.


I see... Thanks for the tips, but why should I avoid offset? Isn't offset that does the CPU frequency/voltage go low and high according to the usage/load?

Also, do you think there is a difference in temperature between 1.20 and 1.22v? Like 3~4ºC?

In-game it never went above 60ºC on the hottest core, but stressing it goes over 70ºC


----------



## Gregory14

It was the current limit settings that were causing my no BSOD issue. Fixed, i just put em on auto again. The current limit can be set crazy high doing it manually.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ViTosS*
> 
> I see... Thanks for the tips, but why should I avoid offset? Isn't offset that does the CPU frequency/voltage go low and high according to the usage/load?


I guessed you meant offset OCing as in people leave voltage on Auto/Normal/what ever setting and then try change offset to get the voltage up to get their multiplier stable.
Thing with offset is that it most likely changes the whole range of voltages, not only the Turbo ones and by using something like offset +0.1V to get 4.6GHz stable it probably runs +0.1V higher voltage even when running at 3.5GHz etc.
Using fully manual mode is a better and more sure way to OC.

I can use offset in manual mode without an issue but don't do it now, tried it, didn't like it. Maybe at the end I will use it when I have my OC profiles finalized to bring the actual voltages down to make it more equal with what I set the voltages to in UEFI.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregory14*
> 
> It was the current limit settings that were causing my no BSOD issue. Fixed, i just put em on auto again. The current limit can be set crazy high doing it manually.


Yeah the max limits to set are something around 4000W and 1000A, it does enter these with my mobo predefined OC profiles. Actually XTU allows these max: 4095.875W and 1023.875A.


----------



## ViTosS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> I guessed you meant offset OCing as in people leave voltage on Auto/Normal/what ever setting and then try change offset to get the voltage up to get their multiplier stable.
> Thing with offset is that it most likely changes the whole range of voltages, not only the Turbo ones and by using something like offset +0.1V to get 4.6GHz stable it probably runs +0.1V higher voltage even when running at 3.5GHz etc.
> Using fully manual mode is a better and more sure way to OC.
> 
> I can use offset in manual mode without an issue but don't do it now, tried it, didn't like it. Maybe at the end I will use it when I have my OC profiles finalized to bring the actual voltages down to make it more equal with what I set the voltages to in UEFI.
> Yeah the max limits to set are something around 4000W and 1000A, it does enter these with my mobo predefined OC profiles. Actually XTU allows these max: 4095.875W and 1023.875A.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> I guessed you meant offset OCing as in people leave voltage on Auto/Normal/what ever setting and then try change offset to get the voltage up to get their multiplier stable.
> Thing with offset is that it most likely changes the whole range of voltages, not only the Turbo ones and by using something like offset +0.1V to get 4.6GHz stable it probably runs +0.1V higher voltage even when running at 3.5GHz etc.
> Using fully manual mode is a better and more sure way to OC.
> 
> I can use offset in manual mode without an issue but don't do it now, tried it, didn't like it. Maybe at the end I will use it when I have my OC profiles finalized to bring the actual voltages down to make it more equal with what I set the voltages to in UEFI.
> Yeah the max limits to set are something around 4000W and 1000A, it does enter these with my mobo predefined OC profiles. Actually XTU allows these max: 4095.875W and 1023.875A.


Well I always used Offset mode, usually negative ''- X voltage'', if the CPU is stable I keep increasing the ''- X voltage'' and the full load vcore will drop, isn't the same like I have 1.27v and I set -0.050v offset it goes to 1.22v or change manually to 1.22v? I thought offset mode was responsible also for the CPU power management, it keeps fluctuating conform the usage, and brings temp down while in idle.

Here, take a look how I'm using now:


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> i wonder if people who are running these super overclocks of 4.7GHz and up, can actually use the PC without getting their ears deafened due to fan noise. I'm sure people on custom loops have a nice quiet setup but what about people using Closed Loop water cooling units like H100i?


Temperature is not really dependent on clock speed, far more so on voltage. Quite a few people have like 4.8ghz @1.3v and it's not hotter/louder than anyone else with same cooling and voltage, even if they can only hit 4.5ghz.

Running higher voltages needs better cooling or higher fan noise, especially without delidded chip and especially with hyperthreading, but there's barely any temperature difference just from changing frequency. You can cool an i5 at like 1.35v (so basically close to max safe voltage for someone who wants to run for years without worrying about degradation) with an air cooler, without fans being loud (say maybe ~1000rpm) if it's delidded, probably devil's canyon too, while at full load

clc's are infamously loud to get their performance, keep in mind


----------



## LesPaulLover

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derp*
> 
> I'm certain something else is wrong because that sounds too good bad to be true. Try testing at stock, especially your ram.


Everything is golden at stock. I can even run my RAM @ 2400mhz when running stock CPU. I come back to this thread now, as my rig just locked up and froze at a measly 3.8ghz and 1600mhz on the RAM. The chip just doesn't overclock and I feel like I've been massively ripped off. Now the highest stable OC I've had would be 3.7ghz on all cores, with the RAM @ 1600mhz.

What a joke


----------



## LesPaulLover

And it's weird cuz I played BF4 for a solid 3 hours straight earlier, and a few hours yesterday as well with ZERO problems. And I've passed like 7 hours of AIDA64 stress test @ 3.8ghz and 2133mhz on the RAM. Then just now my rig locks up while just web browsing, with the RAM at just 1600mhz.

Just can't figure out what the problem is

EDIT -- I know it's not temps either. I'm running an H100i for cooling and even during stress testing I don't break 71c let alone regular use.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LesPaulLover*
> 
> And it's weird cuz I played BF4 for a solid 3 hours straight earlier, and a few hours yesterday as well with ZERO problems. And I've passed like 7 hours of AIDA64 stress test @ 3.8ghz and 2133mhz on the RAM. Then just now my rig locks up while just web browsing, with the RAM at just 1600mhz.
> 
> Just can't figure out what the problem is
> 
> EDIT -- I know it's not temps either. I'm running an H100i for cooling and even during stress testing I don't break 71c let alone regular use.


I wrote some stuff before for you, but it's buried now.

Just use 1600 on RAM with manually set voltages and timings. Make sure that you're not using any XMP profile, and that System agent, digital IO and analog IO voltages are set to automatic, if you've changed them.

Set uncore to 30x static with 1.2v. Set input voltage LLC to max level or close to max. Leave ALL OF THAT exactly how it is and don't touch it while changing other variables to avoid confusion or error~

Then you can just adjust Vcore, Input voltage and core multiplier. Don't use adia, x264 is better. Keep input voltage 0.6 over vcore and start from an easy point like 3.3ghz, 1.2vcore, 1.8v input then work up slowly only raising voltages when needed. 40x should be easy even on the worst chips, but if you have issues, try resetting to optimized defaults in bios, manually setting ram frequency/timings/volts, uncore frequency/volts, input voltage LLC again, without touching anything else.

Without some major problem, you should be able to OC with just those. Make sure you have windows 7 service pack 1 if you don't have it~


----------



## JackCY

Does it crash even at stock with multicore enhancement enabled? That is running 3.8GHz on all cores?
Default setting = load optimized default in UEFI, everything at stock, no XMP profiles enabled, etc.
It runs fine?

Then try muticore enhancement which will do 3.8 on all.

If some of that still fails you will have quite a bad luck, some bad part somewhere.

Unless your OS is playing tricks with you.


----------



## feniks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> I use manual Vcore and frequency/voltage drops normally. I only have to turn on the c states. 0.012v/800Mhz all the time.


never worked for me this way, neither on asus MVE z77 nor in current gigabyte z97x, voltage stays fixed, only the clock drops that way. when I use offset vcore than it drops properly.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feniks*
> 
> never worked for me this way, neither on asus MVE z77 nor in current gigabyte z97x, voltage stays fixed, only the clock drops that way. when I use offset vcore than it drops properly.


Are you sure you are looking at Vcore and not VID? VID won't drop. Vcore will. CPU-Z shows VID, not Vcore etc.


----------



## ViTosS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feniks*
> 
> never worked for me this way, neither on asus MVE z77 nor in current gigabyte z97x, voltage stays fixed, only the clock drops that way. when I use offset vcore than it drops properly.


Yea it never dropped voltage for me with manual voltage (I'm stressing right now with manual), only drop the frequency, but vcore stays the same full load...


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ConnorMcLeod*
> 
> About msi, have you installed bios version 1.9 ?
> 
> Seems it acts weird when enabling cstate >C3, i thought first it was my new 4690K, but i've juste updated my girlfriend's computer after having put my 4670K in it (hers was worst than mine, gonna sell it) and with the new bios and C7 enabled, when stressing with p95, frequency was not at max, i think it was not happening with old bios (1.7 for sure and 1.8).


I have 1.9. I didn't experience any issues with my normal programs like chess. I didn't go back to stress with P95 because with my chip nowadays, who knows if it'll pass? I'm still on C7.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> In HWinfo can get on both Vcore and Vring to 0.000V on 800Mhz.
> How? Same as Fateswarm.
> Manual voltage on both, all C-states, EIST, Turbo enabled, but don't forget Package C state C7 without it Vring won't drop (maybe lower states are fine too but I use the deepest C7 and didn't test the other).
> 
> 
> 
> The wattage reading in HWinfo, with all stuff maxed out it does minimum 18W, with frequency drop somewhere around 13-15W, with the C states forced all to enabled, don't use Auto, force them to enabled, it drops to 9W.
> Too bad I don't have wall power meter here but anyone can try this out for themselves and see what results you get.
> Depends on what voltage, not really clock you run and what cooler and fans, fan profile you use.
> Up to 1.3V it's not an issue to keep it relatively quiet even with air cooler. 1000rpm max, single CPU fan.


I believe HWinfo reads voltage in increments, distinct amounts. So maybe it was a rounding error?


----------



## feniks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Are you sure you are looking at Vcore and not VID? VID won't drop. Vcore will. CPU-Z shows VID, not Vcore etc.


I'm positive.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ViTosS*
> 
> Yea it never dropped voltage for me with manual voltage (I'm stressing right now with manual), only drop the frequency, but vcore stays the same full load...


yup, that's how it was always for me too. I use fixed vcore for higher clocks/benching, offsets for daily running and lower clocks. Besides it's easy to switch between them if need be. Some people claim the Gamer's OC profiles in BIOS are able to drop voltage in manual mode, I never used those profiles in former Asus MVE Z77 so can't tell.


----------



## Wirerat

Manual with cstates drops vcore on all three of my rigs. Thats two asus z87 and one h87 asrock.


----------



## ViTosS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feniks*
> 
> I'm positive.
> yup, that's how it was always for me too. I use fixed vcore for higher clocks/benching, offsets for daily running and lower clocks. Besides it's easy to switch between them if need be. Some people claim the Gamer's OC profiles in BIOS are able to drop voltage in manual mode, I never used those profiles in former Asus MVE Z77 so can't tell.


I've been running x264 for 4h now and it's completely stable with 1.21v manually and 4.5Ghz, looks like it's better for a lower voltage, since I crashed with offset at the same 1.21v yesterday after 3h running x264


----------



## thrgk

I am at 4.5ghz now with 1.36v, 2.00 eventual, auto initial, 43min ratio and 44max ratio, all power savings disabled.

cache voltage is like 1.35 I believe.

Can someone help me figure out how to get it to 4.7? I had it stable but forgot the settings and cant find where I wrote them down.

I tried 4.7ghz, 45 and 46 cache ratio, 1.38 cache voltae, and 1.39cpu voltage but no luck.

Should the ratios be 46 and 47 or?

Not sure how to get it stable, tho it was.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> I am at 4.5ghz now with 1.36v, 2.00 eventual, auto initial, 43min ratio and 44max ratio, all power savings disabled.
> 
> cache voltage is like 1.35 I believe.
> 
> Can someone help me figure out how to get it to 4.7? I had it stable but forgot the settings and cant find where I wrote them down.
> 
> I tried 4.7ghz, 45 and 46 cache ratio, 1.38 cache voltae, and 1.39cpu voltage but no luck.
> 
> Should the ratios be 46 and 47 or?
> 
> Not sure how to get it stable, tho it was.


drop the cache down to 3.8mhz at 1.150volts until u get core stable.


----------



## feniks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ViTosS*
> 
> I've been running x264 for 4h now and it's completely stable with 1.21v manually and 4.5Ghz, looks like it's better for a lower voltage, since I crashed with offset at the same 1.21v yesterday after 3h running x264


yeah, offsets do that. usually they need a notch or two higher than fixed to be fully stable, because of fluctuations between idle vs load. it's more visible at higher clocks like 4.7/4.8ghz ... been struggling with 4.8ghz on offsets for a while, tonight will try testing it with x264 again, had to jack up vcore to 1.36v, not sure if fixed would be much lower, but probably it could. I am just looking for a good and solid daily oc on offsets, if 4.8ghz doesn't work out then I revert back to solid 4.7GHz daily with 1.26v ...

it's weird how haswells start nearly hitting a wall often above 46/47 multi, the voltage requirement step becomes huge.


----------



## feniks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Manual with cstates drops vcore on all three of my rigs. Thats two asus z87 and one h87 asrock.


that doesn't seem to happen on gigabyte z97x, I am in manual mode now with c-states enabled and vcore stays fixed, only clock drops at idle. are you using Gamer's OC Profiles in ASUS bios?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feniks*
> 
> that doesn't seem to happen on gigabyte z97x, I am in manual mode now with c-states enabled and vcore stays fixed, only clock drops at idle. are you using Gamer's OC Profiles in ASUS bios?


no such thing on the mid range asus boards. i am running manual with all cstates enabled.

in the below image you can see that my VID does not drop (core temp) but my vcore is dropping (hwinfo). if it was any form of adaptive it would drop VID.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## feniks

wirerat, I accidentally gave you rep+ LOL, because for a second I thought I see what you were saying, but forgot I just switched my system back in BIOS to offset mode LOL!

anyways, such thing does not happen on gigabyte z97 in fixed vcore mode. vcore stays fixed, I am checking with cpu-z and coretemp.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feniks*
> 
> wirerat, I accidentally gave you rep+ LOL, because for a second I thought I see what you were saying, but forgot I just switched my system back in BIOS to offset mode LOL!
> 
> anyways, such thing does not happen on gigabyte z97 in fixed vcore mode. vcore stays fixed, I am checking with cpu-z and coretemp.


check inside hwinfo coretemp and cpuz only show VID.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> check inside hwinfo coretemp and cpuz only show VID.


My CPU-Z (v. 1.70.0 x64) seems to be showing vcore as opposed to VID, seeing as how it is almost constantly changing. It shows the low points, as well as the high points while under stress.... Core Temp is the one that only shows the VID....


----------



## feniks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> check inside hwinfo coretemp and cpuz only show VID.


can't do that tonight as I just fired up a zero-out wipe on 2TB HDD that I intend on selling soon. will see tomorrow. You might have a point that both CPU-Z and coretemp report only changes in VID and that is what BIOS dynamically changes in offset/adaptive mode while in fixed vcore mode we need to check deeper in other software like HWinfo. will see. Thanks buddy!

anyways, I just gave up on stabilizing 4.8GHz as it is still unstable and unpredictable under x264 load, random BSOD 101 (watchog timeout something) despite massive boost on vcore and vrin/cache at 2.15V, same thing both offset or fixed vcore mode. kinda baffled at this, am I hitting a wall already ... voltage scaling in Haswell seem weird or I am missing something still ...


----------



## LesPaulLover

So should I be disabling c states if they cause my Vcore to drop with my clockspeed when not under load?

This is something I've not tried as I don't entirely like the idea of pushing a constantly 1.250v through my CPU just when browsing the web or what have you


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I have 1.9. I didn't experience any issues with my normal programs like chess. I didn't go back to stress with P95 because with my chip nowadays, who knows if it'll pass? I'm still on C7.


I think it's this from .txt changelog :

Code:



Code:


-  Enhanced EIST function when use non turbo boost CPU.

Gonna try back 1.8









Edit : Was not 1.9, i think in the past i was using Auto instead of C3 or C7.
With bios 1.8 or 1.9, with ratio 4.7, freq is 4.5 on all cores while running p95.

About C1E, what is halt state ? Is it when cpu is not idling but not under full load ? And that would allow intermediar EIST states ?


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I believe HWinfo reads voltage in increments, distinct amounts. So maybe it was a rounding error?


Actually the Vcore and Vring values change in increments of 0.008V, the same amount they change by in UEFI HW monitor, it's what the sensor reports, HWinfo doesn't mess with some increments it only reads the sensors.
Both go to 0.000V only when the PC is completely idle, sure it's not a realistic value and only something the sensor reports back when the CPU enters the deepest power saving states.


----------



## feniks

does any of you ever get WHEA-Logger events (Event ID 19) in Windows System Logs with Haswell or DC chips? I used them as early instability sign when overclocking Ivy Bridge and stress testing, it was very helpful, now I don't get them anymore with DC chip, instead I get BSOD WHEA 124 and no WHEA events in logs when instability occurs. Have just filtered the whole System log looking for WHEA-Logger events and there was none.


----------



## Gregory14

I dont get BSOD logs in windows.

Why overclock the cache? Is there really any benefit to it? I mean, its just cache...


----------



## feniks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregory14*
> 
> I dont get BSOD logs in windows.


yeah same here, just Bug Report with BSOD number after it restarted, no early WHEA-Loggers when unstable during stress test, that's very different from Ivy Bridge I used to have before ...

I don't overclock cache (called uncore in my BIOS), I left it at stock 40x, also I didn't touch ring voltage, tried raising it, but it absolutely did nothing when stabilizing overclocks. There seems to be very little benefit from OC'ing cache/uncore.

... I was wondering, is it possible that too high VCCIN/VRIN (up to 2.15v while 1.9v could have been enough for me) voltage might have been causing random BSOD 101 trouble? also just found out that I was using Core Temp 1.0 RC6 under Windows 8.1 and found out many people reported serious trouble with it ... downloaded RC7 (thanks Stasio for the mediafire link!), will see.


----------



## Gregory14

There is definitely a wall with these chips, be it 4.7, 4.8 or more. Nothing to do about it. Just be content that its still faster at 4.6 than 4.7 when it comes to loading windows. 4.7 and windows takes a long time to load, then crash, thats the telltale sign its gonna crash for me.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregory14*
> 
> There is definitely a wall with these chips, be it 4.7, 4.8 or more. Nothing to do about it. Just be content that its still faster at 4.6 than 4.7 when it comes to loading windows. 4.7 and windows takes a long time to load, then crash, thats the telltale sign its gonna crash for me.


What voltages are you running when you get that slow loading? It sounds like you're fairly close to the stable settings....


----------



## Gregory14

I put it up to 1.32 Vid, it doesnt even let me check the actual voltage in HWmon, just crashes right away. Considering 4.6 works with Vid 1.57, its just too much voltage for my liking to step up to 4.7 stable.


----------



## feniks

I am wondering if the delta between VCCIN/VRIN and vcore should stay within a specific window for certain clocks/speeds, not sure. I have a chart and stock base speed (40x multi) shows 0.753v delta, but then Turbo speed (44x multi) shows 0.615v delta, and I was going over 0.8v delta sometimes ... will try aiming closer to stock delta values and using lower volts again and see.
Will need to re-test a few things at 4.8GHz ... it's funny how it can pass super hot Intel Burn Test standard rounds with 96C at 1.30v or so, but x264 loops at 1.37v vcore and merely 78C will crash it. something doesn't sound right.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregory14*
> 
> I put it up to 1.32 Vid, it doesnt even let me check the actual voltage in HWmon, just crashes right away. Considering 4.6 works with Vid 1.57, its just too much voltage for my liking to step up to 4.7 stable.


What are the input (VCCIN/VRIN) voltages you're using for the 1.32 VID?


----------



## Gregory14

oh, I think up to 2.00. Mabey a bit higher. I am concerned about the longevity of my chip, and these jumps in steps of voltage are way steep. Using 1.88 VCCIN for 4.6.


----------



## Gregory14

Also, in bios it says my iGPU is 1250Mhz, I disabled SVID, but it does not let me configure iGPU settings besides that.


----------



## LesPaulLover

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregory14*
> 
> There is definitely a wall with these chips, be it 4.7, 4.8 or more. Nothing to do about it. Just be content that its still faster at 4.6 than 4.7 when it comes to loading windows. 4.7 and windows takes a long time to load, then crash, thats the telltale sign its gonna crash for me.


Every chip has a "wall"

My amd 1100T hit a wall @ the 3.7ghz turbo speed. My 2600k hit a wall @ 4.2ghz. My FX8350 hit a wall @ 4.9ghz (no matter WHAT I tried I just couldn't get that 5ghz stability)


----------



## LesPaulLover

So apparently the only way my chip will be stable is if I DISABLE all the Intel C states. I really don't like pumping 1.235v through my CPU at all times but this seems to be the only way I can get any sort of truly stable overclocks.

Any advice here? I know my Vcore will drop as low as a ridiculous 0.028v and I ASSUME this is causing my crashes, as I'm not sure that voltage can support even the minimum 800mhz downclock speed

EDIT -- my power supply is a Corsair RM750, which CLAIMS "100% support for all Intel-Haswell C-states" so it SHOULDN'T be that (in theory...I've lost a lot of faith in PC marketing in the past years though, so who really knows)


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LesPaulLover*
> 
> So apparently the only way my chip will be stable is if I DISABLE all the Intel C states. I really don't like pumping 1.235v through my CPU at all times but this seems to be the only way I can get any sort of truly stable overclocks.
> 
> Any advice here? I know my Vcore will drop as low as a ridiculous 0.028v and I ASSUME this is causing my crashes, as I'm not sure that voltage can support even the minimum 800mhz downclock speed
> 
> EDIT -- my power supply is a Corsair RM750, which CLAIMS "100% support for all Intel-Haswell C-states" so it SHOULDN'T be that (in theory...I've lost a lot of faith in PC marketing in the past years though, so who really knows)


I have never seen cstates cause a crash on a stable overclock.

I really think its not fully stable if u are crashing when You enable cstates.


----------



## Gregory14

When overclocking, nothing is 100% stable. I think C states where meant for stock clock.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregory14*
> 
> When overclocking, nothing is 100% stable. I think C states where meant for stock clock.


i disagree. I have owned 4 4670k, 1 4770k and now 1 4790k. I have two asus mobos and one asrock mobo.

Everyone of those cpu could run cstates overclocked and not crash.

If its not your overclock then its something else. I really think its the oc settings though.

I am using seasonic psu on two rigs. My server has a cx430 though and it does cstates while overclocked too.


----------



## feniks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> I have never seen cstates cause a crash on a stable overclock.
> 
> I really think its not fully stable if u are crashing when You enable cstates.


I agree with that. I always kept C-states enabled on either asus Z77, gigabyte z77, asrock z77 or gigabyte z97, it worked fine for me always with variety of chips too.

Slightly too low vcore might be an issue with c-states, as voltage changes dynamically then there might be a moment when clock starts going up while voltage is not yet fully bumped up, hence the crash. Other than that a PSU might be a problem and not providing proper voltages which is another story... same thing would apply to adaptive voltage mode (or offsets).


----------



## LesPaulLover

Yea I mean I know my AMD chips always need to have their power saving features disabled. Problem is for example right now, I'm running BF4 in the background, and for some reason the C states are in effect and I'm pulling only 0.700vcore. I wouldn't be surprised if I left my rig like this for an hour or so, with BF4 running in the background, if it crashed.


----------



## pkrexer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feniks*
> 
> I am wondering if the delta between VCCIN/VRIN and vcore should stay within a specific window for certain clocks/speeds, not sure. I have a chart and stock base speed (40x multi) shows 0.753v delta, but then Turbo speed (44x multi) shows 0.615v delta, and I was going over 0.8v delta sometimes ... will try aiming closer to stock delta values and using lower volts again and see.
> Will need to re-test a few things at 4.8GHz ... it's funny how it can pass super hot Intel Burn Test standard rounds with 96C at 1.30v or so, but x264 loops at 1.37v vcore and merely 78C will crash it. something doesn't sound right.


I am one who seems to lose stability when I have my VCCIN/VRIN to high. Even when I have my vcore 1.4 +, if I set mine above 2v it seems to be less stable. I had to drop mine down to 1.9 to get my 4.6 clock stable. Thats with 1.39 vcore.


----------



## thrgk

Why can I past 20 test of Intel burn test but x264 crashes right away ? Ibt is more of a stress then x264


----------



## JackCY

x264 is more complex than the simple stress tests that burn hard using a few instructions


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> x264 is more complex than the simple stress tests that burn hard using a few instructions


it does a nice job of stabilizing though and runs rather cool.


----------



## BoredErica

My experience is that Cstates do not contribute to instability.


----------



## benjamen50

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> My experience is that Cstates do not contribute to instability.


I agree. I've overclocked from core 2 quad(wolfdale I think) to devils canyon and have always enabled c-states. Never seen a sign of instability from them.


----------



## SuperSluether

I'm still confused about the whole ring bus deal. Why does manually slowing it let you run the CPU faster? And how do I know when to increase VCCIN instead of just Vcore?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperSluether*
> 
> I'm still confused about the whole ring bus deal. Why does manually slowing it let you run the CPU faster? And how do I know when to increase VCCIN instead of just Vcore?


Lowering the ring bus isn't going to directly allow for higher overclocks. Think of it as overclocking two things at once. If you overclock both multipliers are once, you might end up with a lower overclock on both multipliers, which you don't want for maximum performance. My advice to lower the ring bus is to prevent people from accidentally overclocking it. I think it's good practice to overclock one thing at a time instead of charging straight in with some arbitrary mixture of OC and voltages. About VCCIN, I think it's find to just set it to 1.8v normally. And then Vcore above 1.3v, try 1.9v. Above 1.4v, 2.0v and beyond might be required, but that might not be safe and you still might be able to get by without going over 2v. What you'll experience when VCCIN is way too low is that, your overclock isn't becoming more stable as you increase the Vcore. (Imagine going +0.1v in vcore and seeing zero improvement in stability.)


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Why can I past 20 test of Intel burn test but x264 crashes right away ? Ibt is more of a stress then x264


If you can pass IBT but your system can't even do some simple video encoding, it's obviously not a very good stability test. It's also an extremely hot test, hotter than stuff that is harder to pass, so it doesn't have much use.

Even for benchmarking, you'd just use the avx2 linpack and not the old one in IBT, because 210gflops @4ghz is cool. And also hot. Very hot.


----------



## feniks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> no such thing on the mid range asus boards. i am running manual with all cstates enabled.
> 
> in the below image you can see that my VID does not drop (core temp) but my vcore is dropping (hwinfo). if it was any form of adaptive it would drop VID.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


OK, I got it too in fixed vcore mode and c-states enabled. Just checked with HWinfo and in deed, the vcore value drops at idle, however its minimum value is wrong I think, nearly zero (even in adaptive mode) while actual VID is much higher in adaptive. Point is anyways that you were right and vcore can drop with c-states enabled in fixed vcore mode in BIOS, no offsets are needed for that.

my screenie at 48x multi with fixed 1.31v VID as set in BIOS, allc-states enabled, EIST enabled too.


I compared it to same actual vcore in adaptive mode (+0.125v) and here also the VID was dropping (vcore too of course).


----------



## SuperSluether

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Lowering the ring bus isn't going to directly allow for higher overclocks. Think of it as overclocking two things at once. If you overclock both multipliers are once, you might end up with a lower overclock on both multipliers, which you don't want for maximum performance. My advice to lower the ring bus is to prevent people from accidentally overclocking it. I think it's good practice to overclock one thing at a time instead of charging straight in with some arbitrary mixture of OC and voltages. About VCCIN, I think it's find to just set it to 1.8v normally. And then Vcore above 1.3v, try 1.9v. Above 1.4v, 2.0v and beyond might be required, but that might not be safe and you still might be able to get by without going over 2v. What you'll experience when VCCIN is way too low is that, your overclock isn't becoming more stable as you increase the Vcore. (Imagine going +0.1v in vcore and seeing zero improvement in stability.)


Thanks for the info! I changed the Ring multiplier back to 35 (it automatically went up to 39 on me) so I'm going to see if that helps in system stability at all.

With the ring multiplier at 35, I also tried setting the VCCIN to 1.8. My BIOS rebooted, and reset everything to the default because the overclock settings were incorrect. Maybe my Vcore is too high (1.2)? Or maybe I don't need it higher now with the ring multiplier down. It runs at 1.7 on automatic anyway, so I'll just give it a while to check.

EDIT: My computer just crashed after about an hour. I changed the VCCIN to 1.8, and it's working fine for now. (ring at 35, vcore still at 1.2) This is starting to get annoying, but I'm thinking it's probably part of the "pursuit of performance"


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feniks*
> 
> OK, I got it too in fixed vcore mode and c-states enabled. Just checked with HWinfo and in deed, the vcore value drops at idle, however its minimum value is wrong I think, nearly zero (even in adaptive mode) while actual VID is much higher in adaptive. Point is anyways that you were right and vcore can drop with c-states enabled in fixed vcore mode in BIOS, no offsets are needed for that.
> 
> my screenie at 48x multi with fixed 1.31v VID as set in BIOS, allc-states enabled, EIST enabled too.
> 
> 
> I compared it to same actual vcore in adaptive mode (+0.125v) and here also the VID was dropping (vcore too of course).


I am happy you got that sorted. Your situation with adaptive/cstates has come up many times.

I was shown cstates drops in hwinfo by Darkwizzie. I thought it only dropped on adaptive on my mobo just like you.

It creates confusion rather often in this thread.

Yea I too doubt its dropping all the way to zero but atleast you can see it works.


----------



## feniks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> I am happy you got that sorted. Your situation with adaptive/cstates has come up many times.
> 
> I was shown cstates drops in hwinfo by Darkwizzie. I thought it only dropped on adaptive on my mobo just like you.
> 
> It creates confusion rather often in this thread.
> 
> Yea I too doubt its dropping all the way to zero but atleast you can see it works.


I totally agree. another rep+ for you


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregory14*
> 
> Also, in bios it says my iGPU is 1250Mhz, I disabled SVID, but it does not let me configure iGPU settings besides that.


Disable your iGPU, doubt you need it enabled (multi-monitor or something in BIOS).


----------



## Gregory14

its disabled.


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Disable your iGPU, doubt you need it enabled (multi-monitor or something in BIOS).


"Open Broadcaster software" and or "Bandicam" with Intel Quick sync option which is useful when the CPU usage is maxing out but you still wanna record your s***.

Bandicam w/ Quicksync h264 works fine but pretty much useless if you plan to edit. Always better to record in RGB lossless -> edit -> compress.

The only problem with having it enabled is cannot change the clock speed. GPUZ & CPUZ Graphics tab reports 600mhz no matter what setting (400 to 1200) and when recording with IQS it spikes up to 20-30% usage @ 600mhz.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperSluether*
> 
> I'm still confused about the whole ring bus deal. Why does manually slowing it let you run the CPU faster? And how do I know when to increase VCCIN instead of just Vcore?


Common sense and reading, learning first, it's explained in many guides here and in discussions for those who cannot guess it.
It's easier to tune one thing at once than three things at once. When you tune more you have to literally guess what gave you the error from all the parts you were tuning.

Vccin Intel recommends to stay above +0.4V minimum. Most mobos run around +0.6V by default and I found that value good when overclocking too. How do you know? Well easy, you tune Vccin last, turn it down and lose stability. Same goes for LLC. You won't know otherwise whether to raise Vccin or Vcore, unless you were unwisely raising Vcore over and over and never reaching stability but that's something that will happen after the last stable frequency anyway when you hit a wall.
Vccin 1.9V is ok to use up to 1.3V Vcore, above that better have really good cooling and raise the Vccin even more.


----------



## feniks

I'm afraid I might be hitting a wall already at 48x multi on my 4790K...

re-tested vcore steps (0.01v increments) from 1.31v with x264 up to 1.37, all at 1.9v (actual 1.884v) vccin this time, at first it looked like it might be improving with every increase, but then I reached a downwards slope (regress) at 1.34v, then nearly instant BSOD (under x264) at 1.35v (delta 0.537v), then again progress at 1.36v and 1.37v still with same vccin ... hmmm, will go a bit higher, but somehow I doubt it will ever get that thing 100% stable with this multiplier.

At 1.40v vcore I will try vccin at 1.95v, my goal is to keep delta around 0.5-0.6v at all times for now, no miracles here tho, will play around, but it doesn't look that great anymore LOL!
Maybe it's time to see how well (or not) the BCLK can get overclocked instead of raising multipliers higher and higher.


----------



## devilhead

tested my 4790k, for 4.8 ghz it need 1.27v, but now tested prime 95 4.9ghz with 1.35v, so 10 minutes test passed







but i don't think is worth to have 4.9ghz with 1.35v over 4.8ghz with 1.26-1.27v







for daily overclock.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> tested my 4790k, for 4.8 ghz it need 1.27v, but now tested prime 95 4.9ghz with 1.35v, so 10 minutes test passed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but i don't think is worth to have 4.9ghz with 1.35v over 4.8ghz with 1.26-1.27v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for daily overclock.


i agree. 4.8 at 1.27 is a nice cpu.


----------



## feniks

4.8Ghz with 1.27v sounds awesome if it can pass x264.

My chip takes that volts for 4.7GHz (my daily clock). I am still struggling to stabilize 4.8GHz under x264 and I started thinking that it actually might be the c-states enabled being the culprit, need to re-test something with them disabled. It's weird how one day I could pass 4 loops of x264 and other time at same settings I get nearly instant BSOD 101 under x264.


----------



## koekwau5

Whow that is indeed amazing.
3 Haswell's I've currently had all required 1.375V.
What is your Eventual Input / VCCIN?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feniks*
> 
> 4.8Ghz with 1.27v sounds awesome if it can pass x264.
> 
> My chip takes that volts for 4.7GHz (my daily clock). I am still struggling to stabilize 4.8GHz under x264 and I started thinking that it actually might be the c-states enabled being the culprit, need to re-test something with them disabled. It's weird how one day I could pass 4 loops of x264 and other time at same settings I get nearly instant BSOD 101 under x264.


our 4790k are almost identical it seems. I have 4.7ghz at 1.296v (1.312 load) x264 x 5 loops stable. Actually 4.7 was x264 stable at 1.281 but prime95 would instant crash so I added enough to run it a minute.

I cannot get 4.8 stable. I tried up 1.38v and 2.2input. I think my cpu or board just cannot do it.


----------



## devilhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> Whow that is indeed amazing.
> 3 Haswell's I've currently had all required 1.375V.
> What is your Eventual Input / VCCIN?


1.9v , now testing X264 4.8ghz with 1.27v, but x264 is not that stressfull like prime95


----------



## feniks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> our 4790k are almost identical it seems. I have 4.7ghz at 1.296v (1.312 load) x264 x 5 loops stable. Actually 4.7 was x264 stable at 1.281 but prime95 would instant crash so I added enough to run it a minute.
> 
> I cannot get 4.8 stable. I tried up 1.38v and 2.2input. I think my cpu or board just cannot do it.


yes they seem similar, what's you CPU batch by the way? mine is L421B956.

I was able to run x264 over night (80 loops, 8 threads) without hiccups on 4.7GHz with 1.26v vcore in adaptive mode (+0.075v I think it was), passed. I am seeing weird things on 48x multiplier here tho. again at 1.37v (fixed vcore now, c-states still enabled tho) and vccin at 1.90v and that thing is passing 4 loops of x264 now as I type, weird. 2 days ago it was first passing at same vcore (higher vccin tho) then it was crashing instantly when i tried firing up 80 loop before going to bed.

After work about to update my MB BIOS to latest beta version and check it deeper, maybe the culprit is in bios and not in the chip? I am running Gigabyte Z97x-UD5H board with official F8 Bios from June, just downloaded F9e beta from August (thanks Stasio, you rock buddy!), maybe it will add more stability to current overclocking weirdness with 1.30+ vcore.

Also, how accurate is the current vcore reading in HWinfo with cpu under load? I see it going higher, much higher than CPU-Z reports ... 1.367v vs 1.392v


----------



## devilhead

this was 4 loops of x264 4.8ghz 1.27v, will try to lover voltage, for next loop


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feniks*
> 
> yes they seem similar, what's you CPU batch by the way? mine is L421B956.
> 
> I was able to run x264 over night (80 loops, 8 threads) without hiccups on 4.7GHz with 1.26v vcore in adaptive mode (+0.075v I think it was), passed. I am seeing weird things on 48x multiplier here tho. again at 1.37v (fixed vcore now, c-states still enabled tho) and vccin at 1.90v and that thing is passing 4 loops of x264 now as I type, weird. 2 days ago it was first passing at same vcore (higher vccin tho) then it was crashing instantly when i tried firing up 80 loop before going to bed.
> 
> After work about to update my MB BIOS to latest beta version and check it deeper, maybe the culprit is in bios and not in the chip? I am running Gigabyte Z97x-UD5H board with official F8 Bios from June, just downloaded F9e beta from August (thanks Stasio, you rock buddy!), maybe it will add more stability to current overclocking weirdness with 1.30+ vcore.
> 
> Also, how accurate is the current vcore reading in HWinfo with cpu under load? I see it going higher, much higher than CPU-Z reports ... 1.367v vs 1.392v


Batch number is L420B898.

I do not think ether program is exactly correct on the voltages. The only real way to know is with a meter.

It is still useful though for getting the cpu stable.


----------



## feniks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Batch number is L420B898.
> 
> I do not think ether program is exactly correct on the voltages. The only real way to know is with a meter.
> 
> It is still useful though for getting the cpu stable.


similar batch, L420 and L421 seem to be close, based on people's postings on L420 and my own experience with L421. BTW, L420 is one of "golden batches" tho








Yeah, I never trusted HWinfo much, because of too much sliding in some voltages it reported, I seem to trust CPU-Z more (to some extent), at least in fixed vcore mode








Hey, my board has the voltage reading points by the on-board power button, it will be hard to reach in my case layout, but I should be able to pull the values with multimeter and see what there really is.

BTW, x264 crashed on loop 4 LOL, jacking up the voltage to 1.38v and re-testing one more time, still rocking vccin/vrin at 1.90 for now, somehow it seems more stable (or rather predictable) than it was with vccin over 2 volts (had lots of random crashes under load, didn't follow any pattern).
Need to try that beta latest BIOS tonight and see if anything changes for the better. My current BIOS doesn't entirely recognize my XMP memory profile, because it can't support 3T command rate (native for my sticks in XMP mode) and runs at 2T CR with slightly loosened timings, seems perfectly stable under MemTest, but who knows.

EDIT:
no dice with current bios, either the chip or bios is playing tricks. darn 4.8GHz, so close and yet out of reach, pissing me off


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> 
> this was 4 loops of x264 4.8ghz 1.27v, will try to lover voltage, for next loop


very similar to my chip. for 4.8Ghz i need 1.26v and vccin @ 2.0v. 4.9Ghz i need 1.325v vid and 2.05v input voltage.


----------



## devilhead

tested now and 1.26v


so maybe i need, to raise input for better voltages for 4.9ghz, bacase now i use always 1.9v








and i use always 2800mhz ram 12-14-14-34


----------



## feniks

HWinfo vcore is CORRECT under load!!!









just tested vcore with multimeter on on-board reading points and under x264v load at 47x multi, CPU-Z kept reporting fixed 1.259v vcore (same as idle, C-states disabled), but HWinfo vcore jumped up to 1.272v ... guess what ... that is almost exactly what the multimeter says it is ... 1273mV ... damn ... that means that I was already using 1.393v vcore (per HWinfo) under load at 4.8GHz while I thought I was using 1.367v as per cpu-z ...

using extreme LLC here.

EDIT:
at 48x (now running beta bios F9e), VID set as 1.360v:
vcore fixed at idle as per cpu-z says 1.357v and stays there forever
vcore fixed at idle as per HWinfo says 1.368v (multimeter reads 1.363v)
vcore fixed under x264 load as per HWinfo says 1.380v (multimeter reads 1.376v)

EDIT2:
you won't believe it, but once C-states are enabled and HWinfo starts reporting that super low vcore at idle ... well, it's real as well. My multimeter says it's can dip down to 130mV (0.130v) very close to what HWinfo reports as current deep idle voltage, not as low as occasional minimum dips (0.060v) but pretty close still.

Conclusion, CPU-Z sucks, HWinfo is much MUCH better


----------



## LesPaulLover

Can someone pls further explain x264 stress test?

And I just supposed to encode some videos with handbrake or what?


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feniks*
> 
> HWinfo vcore is CORRECT under load!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just tested vcore with multimeter on on-board reading points and under x264v load at 47x multi, CPU-Z kept reporting fixed 1.259v vcore (same as idle, C-states disabled), but HWinfo vcore jumped up to 1.272v ... guess what ... that is almost exactly what the multimeter says it is ... 1273mV ... damn ... that means that I was already using 1.393v vcore (per HWinfo) under load at 4.8GHz while I thought I was using 1.367v as per cpu-z ...
> 
> using extreme LLC here.
> 
> EDIT:
> at 48x (now running beta bios F9e), VID set as 1.360v:
> vcore fixed at idle as per cpu-z says 1.357v and stays there forever
> vcore fixed at idle as per HWinfo says 1.368v (multimeter reads 1.363v)
> vcore fixed under x264 load as per HWinfo says 1.380v (multimeter reads 1.376v)
> 
> EDIT2:
> you won't believe it, but once C-states are enabled and HWinfo starts reporting that super low vcore at idle ... well, it's real as well. My multimeter says it's can dip down to 130mV (0.130v) very close to what HWinfo reports as current deep idle voltage, not as low as occasional minimum dips (0.060v) but pretty close still.
> 
> Conclusion, CPU-Z sucks, HWinfo is much MUCH better


It's good to see that, that is exactly the same type of behavior that Core Temp shows me. CPU-Z only shows me the VID that I set in the UEFI....I've been too lazy to get a multimeter to test it myself....


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LesPaulLover*
> 
> Can someone pls further explain x264 stress test?
> 
> And I just supposed to encode some videos with handbrake or what?


start by clicking on this inside the folder

here is the x264 download from the OP



next name what you want the log to be. it can be anything you want. then select auto for the thread count. Followed by normal or high priority. Pick normal if you are using your pc at the same time it runs.

then set it to run between 1 and 50 loops. and it will begin after you hit enter.



Handbrake will also find instability but x264 gives more control to loop it longer.


----------



## error-id10t

Don't we use 16 threads on i7 and also update the executable..?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> "Open Broadcaster software" and or "Bandicam" with Intel Quick sync option which is useful when the CPU usage is maxing out but you still wanna record your s***.
> 
> Bandicam w/ Quicksync h264 works fine but pretty much useless if you plan to edit. Always better to record in RGB lossless -> edit -> compress.
> 
> The only problem with having it enabled is cannot change the clock speed. GPUZ & CPUZ Graphics tab reports 600mhz no matter what setting (400 to 1200) and when recording with IQS it spikes up to 20-30% usage @ 600mhz.


Quicksync is still very bad though.

If you're CPU encoding, you get far far better quality. If you're encoding with something like NVENC, you get better quality and far better performance. Maybe somebody with an AMD GPU who can't use their "nvenc-equivelant" would have use for it, but usually not i think.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Don't we use 16 threads on i7 and also update the executable..?


Yea, we do.

Handbrake RUNS x264, the only difference is with this test we have tools for loop etc, comparable FPS between systems for performance information and it's set up to NOT be like a realistic encode, but instead to pin all cores at max load because it makes failures happen much more often


----------



## LesPaulLover

So do you guys think it's worth running 1.270vcore if that's what I need for a fully stable 4.2ghz? It really SEEMS high, but then again when I run @ stock (3.8ghz turbo on all cores) my MOBO pushes 1.225vcore through it anyways.


----------



## feniks

so we using 16 threads, not 8?







might need to re-test my 4.7GHz on offsets then LOL ...

anyways, I tried everything and there is no way in hell I can stabilize 48x multi with like up to 1.38v fixed vcore (up to 1.40v vcore actual under load) with C-states enabled, but I can certainly make it stable for at least 4 loops in x264 just by disabling C-states ... which brings me to conclusion that high overclocks and C-states and vcore above 1.34v don't like each other. wondering if a BIOS update could fix it, but I doubt it. with C-states enabled it's just unpredictable, can pass 3 loops and crash on 4th one or it can crash in seconds, no matter what vcore or what vrin.


----------



## Derp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LesPaulLover*
> 
> So do you guys think it's worth running 1.270vcore if that's what I need for a fully stable 4.2ghz? It really SEEMS high, but then again when I run @ stock (3.8ghz turbo on all cores) my MOBO pushes 1.225vcore through it anyways.


That's not default, that's the mobo company trying to cheat in benchmarks. Most of them do it these days. Default turbo for the 4670k is 38x with one or two cores active, 37x with three cores active and 36x with four active. That voltage seems really high though, even if you're using prime 28.5 for stability testing.


----------



## thrgk

I am sure I had a stable OC of 4.5ghz, However if I enable 4 way crossfire for my 7970s, the drivers will crash then recover when I boot up and CCC starts. Any idea why this happens? I have testing it with x264, ibt, and Prime for over 2 days between the 3 and no crashes.

I think it has something to do with the min and max cache ratio but not sure.

if I do a simple oc of 42 it wont crash, but the cache is on auto then also.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> I am sure I had a stable OC of 4.5ghz, However if I enable 4 way crossfire for my 7970s, the drivers will crash then recover when I boot up and CCC starts. Any idea why this happens? I have testing it with x264, ibt, and Prime for over 2 days between the 3 and no crashes.
> 
> I think it has something to do with the min and max cache ratio but not sure.
> 
> if I do a simple oc of 42 it wont crash, but the cache is on auto then also.


Post your psu info please


----------



## thrgk

in my sig


----------



## LesPaulLover

But it's a safe voltage right? My temps max out right at 72c. Anything less than 1.270vcore and I cannot pass ANY stability tests (in fact, they all lock up within 2-5 minutes)


----------



## LesPaulLover

Debating whether I should try and reseat my H100i on the CPU. Is it normal to have a roughly 10c difference in temp between core 0 and core 3?


----------



## blackhole2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LesPaulLover*
> 
> Debating whether I should try and reseat my H100i on the CPU. Is it normal to have a roughly 10c difference in temp between core 0 and core 3?


Its happened to me before ..


----------



## koekwau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LesPaulLover*
> 
> Debating whether I should try and reseat my H100i on the CPU. Is it normal to have a roughly 10c difference in temp between core 0 and core 3?


Delidded or not delidded?
And at what kind of load? Games, AIDA, Prime95, etc?

If only core 0 gets the heavy stuff and core 3 the easier stuff then yes, 10 degrees difference could be possible.

But under stress testing with AIDA which gives a constant load on all cores it should be less for delidded processors.
For non-delidded its quite normal sadly enough.


----------



## cad2blender

I messed with overclocking my i5 4670K and these are the results. I did all my tweaking in UEFI but since I cannot take screenshots of it, I noticed that the asrock software reflected what I'm currently running. I cannot push it to 4.5 without artifacting during renders and crashing while stressing under AIDA64. Any tips of maybe cracking 4.5/4.6? This is my first CPU overclock. Much more difficult that GPU overclocking imo. I think I lost at the silicon lottery but hey, not bad considering my render times have dropped a bit. Currently it idles at 32C with 0.71vcore and under AIDA64 it cranks up to 4.4GHz at 1.23vcore at about 75C with a custom loop.


----------



## BenJaminJr

^^What is the setting in your bios so that vcore additional offset stays at 0? I cant set mine to zero


----------



## cad2blender

Quote:


> ^^What is the setting in your bios so that vcore additional offset stays at 0? I cant set mine to zero


here are the settings from the overclock. Ignore the fact that it is in override mode instead of adaptive, since that was used when tweaking. the only difference is that now it is in adaptive for 24/7 overclock.


----------



## error-id10t

Enable XMP, doubt that's set with your RAM volts shown there.

You can likely raise cache as you've got it set to 1.23v. Lastly, your vcore isn't very high @ 1.23v, raise that if comfortable but you already mentioned temps so I doubt it.

add: is this what you benched, never used Blender?


----------



## cad2blender

yup that's what I benched I change the tile size from the default 128x64 to 16x16 for better all around render performance for a cpu (general rule of thumb) Blender was just used to see real world performance after overclocking, I can bench with synthetics all day, but to me they don't mean much. I'll see what I can do tomorrow when I have time. Soooo time consuming! It's fun though.


----------



## BenJaminJr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cad2blender*
> 
> here are the settings from the overclock. Ignore the fact that it is in override mode instead of adaptive, since that was used when tweaking. the only difference is that now it is in adaptive for 24/7 overclock.


So how are you viewing you vcore?


----------



## cad2blender

Quote:


> So how are you viewing you vcore?


I'm seeing them through AIDA64 and HWINFO64


----------



## BenJaminJr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cad2blender*
> 
> I'm seeing them through AIDA64 and HWINFO64


See my hwinfo just shows VID. I thought it was an asrock board problem


----------



## cad2blender

yea it does, at idle it shows 0.7 or so and while stressing it shows 1.23-ish or so. I thought the asrock boards had that issue that they show vcore as vid. I went ahead opened A-Tuning utility and seems to be working in this program. Although since it is in adaptive mode it draws a bit more than what I set it to, but that's ok though since it only draws more than the set voltage when stressing in AIDA64.




EDIT: I can't do numbers..


----------



## BenJaminJr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cad2blender*
> 
> yea it does, at idle it shows 0.7 or so and while stressing it shows 1.23-ish or so. I thought the asrock boards had that issue that they show vcore as vid. I went ahead opened A-Tuning utility and seems to be working in this program. Although since it is in adaptive mode it draws a bit more than what I set it to, but that's ok though since it only draws more than the set voltage when stressing in AIDA64.
> 
> EDIT: I can't do numbers..


Ahh okay, maybe you have cstates or something on because mine stays around the same voltage even at idle. I'd like to let it reduce voltage tho


----------



## cad2blender

Quote:


> Ahh okay, maybe you have cstates or something on because mine stays around the same voltage even at idle. I'd like to let it reduce voltage tho


oh yea, I have CStates for daayys. I enabled all of them and finally reduced my clock speed and VCore from 4.4GHz and 1.230v at idle to 800MHz and 0.71v at idle. It ramps on its own and I don't notice a thing.


----------



## m0bility

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LesPaulLover*
> 
> So do you guys think it's worth running 1.270vcore if that's what I need for a fully stable 4.2ghz? It really SEEMS high, but then again when I run @ stock (3.8ghz turbo on all cores) my MOBO pushes 1.225vcore through it anyways.


I'm running 4.3Ghz @ 1.275. My temps are fine, between 31c idle at 65c in games, and it performs well in all games. No crashes. If I lower core, I start to fail stress tests, but not consistently, and games seem ok but I don't know why I shouldn't just leave it where it is and take the gains. I've had a lot of trouble getting 4.4 stable, but I'm close to having enough time to try again.


----------



## TPCbench

I got a poor OC chip. My Pentium G3258 @ 4.3 GHz needs 1.325 Vcore / 1.990 VRIN to be stable in x264 Stability Test v2

Core temp reaches ~70 C during gaming. Actual values during load for Vcore and VRIN are *1.344 V* and *2.004 V*, respectively. There is no throttling even when stress testing. Core temp reaches ~75 C when running x264 Stability Test v2

Are those voltages safe for 24/7 use ? How long before degradation kicks in ?

I used HWiNFO to monitor temps and voltages

Thanks


----------



## lolwatpear

Does anyone find that they need some obscure vrin/vcore values to get stable? I've been trying to get to 4.3ghz stable at 1.2V or under with my g3258. Someone told me that I may need to lower the vcore and then raise the vrin. I've basically tried that but found that even lowering the vrin (after initially maxing it out at 1.9v) a bit and the vcore made it stable(r).

I'm just not understanding what is happening, or what exactly the pattern is in order to obtain better stability. I basically randomly choose vcore and vrin values and finally found ones that made it stable. It felt like going too high or too low in either direction (for vcore and vrin) decreased stability. It's really confusing.


----------



## feniks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolwatpear*
> 
> Does anyone find that they need some obscure vrin/vcore values to get stable? I've been trying to get to 4.3ghz stable at 1.2V or under with my g3258. Someone told me that I may need to lower the vcore and then raise the vrin. I've basically tried that but found that even lowering the vrin (after initially maxing it out at 1.9v) a bit and the vcore made it stable(r).
> 
> I'm just not understanding what is happening, or what exactly the pattern is in order to obtain better stability. I basically randomly choose vcore and vrin values and finally found ones that made it stable. It felt like going too high or too low in either direction (for vcore and vrin) decreased stability. It's really confusing.


I see the same thing with my 4790K above 1.33v vcore. Actually 1.33v vcore is the last one behaving normally in any form of predictable pattern (progress in stability with each higher vcore), above that it's random. I have a perfectly stable 47x multi at 1.27v vcore and that is with latest discovery of super low VRIN working on 4790K chips (mine is set at 1.50v), but for next multi I'd need something like 1.35v vcore and that is unpredictable already, VRIN here doesn't matter I tried 1.55v (1.50v was limiting vcore under load to 1.32v, it wasn't causing a BSOD directly) and no luck, tried VRIN up to 2.15v, tried vcore up to 1.38v and that thing is randomly stable.
The biggest mystery to me is vcore at exactly 1.34v which causing almost instantly a BSOD under x264 while 1.33v is stable under Cinebench, XTU and sometimes for 1 pass under x264. I cannot udnerstand that.
I can boot 49x multi with like 1.45v vcore, but since vcore is pretty high already to start with I cannot even think of stabilizing it (temps becoming a problem), that plus the fact that I can't know stable vcore for former multi makes it impossible to achieve ...

All in all, I think it's either the quirky chip I have here or something in BIOS programming that requires attention from developers.
I do all testing on Gigabyte Z97X-UD5H with Extreme LLC, Extreme VRIN overvoltage protection and Extreme Perf PWM curve.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TPCbench*
> 
> I got a poor OC chip. My Pentium G3258 @ 4.3 GHz needs 1.325 Vcore / 1.990 VRIN to be stable in x264 Stability Test v2
> 
> Core temp reaches ~70 C during gaming. Actual values during load for Vcore and VRIN are *1.344 V* and *2.004 V*, respectively. There is no throttling even when stress testing. Core temp reaches ~75 C when running x264 Stability Test v2
> 
> Are those voltages safe for 24/7 use ? How long before degradation kicks in ?
> 
> I used HWiNFO to monitor temps and voltages
> 
> Thanks


The way the cpu is used make it very difficult to predict when it will degrade. Also no two are the same.

Personally, I wouldn't worry about the pentium even up to 1.45v. Especially if the computer is only used for gaming a few hours a day. I mean that cpu is so inexpensive.

Also we know nothing about how it degrades specifically. Its only been out a couple months. The only info we have about haswell degradation is on cpus that have many more instruction sets which may or may not affect the rate these cpu degrade. But it does make it hard to do a direct comparison.


----------



## Boru91

Kernel Error 0x8000000000000002 BSOD Event ID 41, task 63

guys I have this error bsod when I try stabilize my cpu on 4,6Ghz

vccin 2,1v
vrin 1,15v
vcore 1,290v

what's the problem ?


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boru91*
> 
> Kernel Error 0x8000000000000002 BSOD Event ID 41, task 63
> 
> guys I have this error bsod when I try stabilize my cpu on 4,6Ghz
> 
> vccin 2,1v
> vrin 1,15v
> vcore 1,290v
> 
> what's the problem ?


Looks like your VCCIN is realkyhigh for the VID you set....Try turning that back to like 1.93v or so....


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Quicksync is still very bad though.
> 
> If you're CPU encoding, you get far far better quality. If you're encoding with something like NVENC, you get better quality and far better performance. Maybe somebody with an AMD GPU who can't use their "nvenc-equivelant" would have use for it, but usually not i think.


Somewhat agree. Using Bandicam and Quick sync all my games are not smooth frame rate when recording. CPU spikes 100% and the cause of the problem is the application itself but only when recording using Quick sync.

The only time Quick sync was useful and it's so rare for me is when streaming with OBS while playing BF4. Since BF4 at times can hit 100% CPU usage it causes OBS to drop frames and bf4 to slow down unless Quick sync is enabled in which OBS takes about 1-2% CPU compared to 20-30% with stock option.

Bandicam with AMD app records smooth


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boru91*
> 
> Kernel Error 0x8000000000000002 BSOD Event ID 41, task 63
> 
> guys I have this error bsod when I try stabilize my cpu on 4,6Ghz
> 
> vccin 2,1v
> vrin 1,15v
> vcore 1,290v
> 
> what's the problem ?


VCCIN 2.1v

Vrin 1.15v

??? Those are like the same exact things, no?


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

He means vRing i think, not vrin


----------



## error-id10t

That's why whoever came up with those 2 should be shot! Cache and VCCIN or Input voltage makes so much more sense









BTW: also running a very low VCCIN myself now after reading the comment a page or two back and it keeps humming along nicely. Dropped it from 1.975v to 1.6v, don't actually see any changes in temps etc.


----------



## Cyro999

an ideal value would be considered ~0.5 above vcore, i think. Intel said don't go below ~0.4 and i think i read on an asus blog (lol) that some dude from intel recommended not to go more than 0.6 above vcore, but i don't remember.


----------



## abctoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feniks*
> 
> I see the same thing with my 4970K above 1.33v vcore. Actually 1.33v vcore is the last one behaving normally in any form of predictable pattern (progress in stability with each higher vcore), above that it's random. I have a perfectly stable 47x multi at 1.27v vcore and that is with latest discovery of super low VRIN working on 4970K chips (mine is set at 1.50v), but for next multi I'd need something like 1.35v vcore and that is unpredictable already, VRIN here doesn't matter I tried 1.55v (1.50v was limiting vcore under load to 1.32v, it wasn't causing a BSOD directly) and no luck, tried VRIN up to 2.15v, tried vcore up to 1.38v and that thing is randomly stable.
> The biggest mystery to me is vcore at exactly 1.34v which causing almost instantly a BSOD under x264 while 1.33v is stable under Cinebench, XTU and sometimes for 1 pass under x264. I cannot udnerstand that.
> I can boot 49x multi with like 1.45v vcore, but since vcore is pretty high already to start with I cannot even think of stabilizing it (temps becoming a problem), that plus the fact that I can't know stable vcore for former multi makes it impossible to achieve ...
> 
> All in all, I think it's either the quirky chip I have here or something in BIOS programming that requires attention from developers.
> I do all testing on Gigabyte Z97X-UD5H with Extreme LLC, Extreme VRIN overvoltage protection and Extreme Perf PWM curve.


Do you only get 101 BSOD?

I have a g3258 that seems to only give 101 BSOD, I can get it stable at 4.7ghz and 1.38v, but 4.8ghz will boot at 1.35v and will not be stable up to 1.5v with any range of vrin, with the dreaded 101 BSOD. I think apart from vcore 101 really indicates a problem with power delivery, I have a poor quality PSU which is also 6 years old, and my motherboard vrm is entry level as well, and throw in another unknown in the CPU IVR it becomes a mess. I've noticed for example that I can run prime95 for an hour and then fire up a game like dota 2 and get BSOD after a few minutes due to the extra power draw of the GPU, and also that thing is like a heater XD


----------



## Uncleben

I do have a question, will a phantek ph-tc14pe (http://www.phanteks.com/ph-tc14pe.html) cool fine enough to for a I54690k at 4.6 Ghz?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Uncleben*
> 
> I do have a question, will a phantek ph-tc14pe (http://www.phanteks.com/ph-tc14pe.html) cool fine enough to for a I54690k at 4.6 Ghz?


Probably, yes. And the rest *if* you can't make it, you probably shouldn't anyways unless you're planning to get a new CPU every other year. (Unless you're the PrimeOrDie type of person in which case you'd want x60 Kraken if not custom loop.)

Summary: Your chances are quite good to make it to 4.6ghz with that cooler.


----------



## Cyro999

It's really not very hard to run an i5 at ~1.35vcore, 1.95 input with air, especially since DC is more strictly binned and has better die-ihs contact; if you can't hit 4.6 at a safe voltage to 24/7 for 3 years or so then more cooling probably won't help you. High end air is good.


----------



## BoredErica

1.35 is very high if you're running Prime.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> 1.35 is very high if you're running Prime.


disabling fma3 drops the temps though. I still prefer x264 though.


----------



## feniks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feniks*
> 
> I see the same thing with my 4790K above 1.33v vcore. Actually 1.33v vcore is the last one behaving normally in any form of predictable pattern (progress in stability with each higher vcore), above that it's random. I have a perfectly stable 47x multi at 1.27v vcore and that is with latest discovery of super low VRIN working on 4790K chips (mine is set at 1.50v), but for next multi I'd need something like 1.35v vcore and that is unpredictable already, VRIN here doesn't matter I tried 1.55v (1.50v was limiting vcore under load to 1.32v, it wasn't causing a BSOD directly) and no luck, tried VRIN up to 2.15v, tried vcore up to 1.38v and that thing is randomly stable.
> The biggest mystery to me is vcore at exactly 1.34v which causing almost instantly a BSOD under x264 while 1.33v is stable under Cinebench, XTU and sometimes for 1 pass under x264. I cannot understand that.
> I can boot 49x multi with like 1.45v vcore, but since vcore is pretty high already to start with I cannot even think of stabilizing it (temps becoming a problem), that plus the fact that I can't know stable vcore for former multi makes it impossible to achieve ...
> 
> All in all, I think it's either the quirky chip I have here or something in BIOS programming that requires attention from developers.
> I do all testing on Gigabyte Z97X-UD5H with Extreme LLC, Extreme VRIN overvoltage protection and Extreme Perf PWM curve.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abctoz*
> 
> Do you only get 101 BSOD?
> 
> I have a g3258 that seems to only give 101 BSOD, I can get it stable at 4.7ghz and 1.38v, but 4.8ghz will boot at 1.35v and will not be stable up to 1.5v with any range of vrin, with the dreaded 101 BSOD. I think apart from vcore 101 really indicates a problem with power delivery, I have a poor quality PSU which is also 6 years old, and my motherboard vrm is entry level as well, and throw in another unknown in the CPU IVR it becomes a mess. I've noticed for example that I can run prime95 for an hour and then fire up a game like dota 2 and get BSOD after a few minutes due to the extra power draw of the GPU, and also that thing is like a heater XD


yeah BSOD 101 Clock watchdog something mostly, it was a while since I saw WHEA 124 (that is plain and simple, vcore too low if VRIN is not limiting it). Thing is that I am certain the PSU is good! it was perfect with Z77 build and is still giving me super tight voltages, it's a Seasonic Platinum 1000W. I might change the CPU modular cable for board just to rule it out, but I don't think the problem is there. I don't even think the problem is with the board/bios it looks to me like a have a chip that has a very poor clock/vcore scaling. So far I was unable to make 48x multi fully stable every time with up to 1.38v vcore, might go higher on vcore and see, but it seems like I am already in land that should be more or less stable for 49x multi ... and that makes me think it's the chip itself refusing to run like that.

On the other hand I am still thinking, maybe I should try raising some other volts too, like vring and system agent, pch and such, maybe it's a problem elsewhere.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> disabling fma3 drops the temps though. I still prefer x264 though.


Yeah... well... I think most people who think Prime 28.5 or die will require FMA3 and the whole nine-yards for their stressing.


----------



## feniks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Yeah... well... I think most people who think Prime 28.5 or die will require FMA3 and the whole nine-yards for their stressing.


heh, yeah. I used to be the IBT and Linx believer before with Q9450, then Sandy and Ivy ... my beliefs washed away since I upgraded to DC hehe ... glad I stumbled upon this thread, x264 stress testing is the best I've seen so far to date, at least it's very close to real life loads and it's darn demanding already as it is








I'm pretty surprised tho how weak Cinebench R15 and even IBT standard rounds (not counting the heat factor) are nowadays on those new CPUs, x264 is so much more stressful and yet generates little heat. I love this stress tester!

Prime is another joke, never had patience for that, but now with the temps it generates I bag it together with linpack crap, no more for me.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feniks*
> 
> heh, yeah. I used to be the IBT and Linx believer before with Q9450, then Sandy and Ivy ... my beliefs washed away since I upgraded to DC hehe ... glad I stumbled upon this thread, x264 stress testing is the best I've seen so far to date, at least it's very close to real life loads and it's darn demanding already as it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty surprised tho how weak Cinebench R15 and even IBT standard rounds (not counting the heat factor) are nowadays on those new CPUs, x264 is so much more stressful and yet generates little heat. I love this stress tester!
> 
> Prime is another joke, never had patience for that, but now with the temps it generates I bag it together with linpack crap, no more for me.


I think Prime can still be used in a good way, but only with 1344 (which eliminates a lot of heat issues) or only with 27.9 (or both). But even then, I personally do not feel compelled to run Prime for extended periods of time. But it's not totally unreasonable.

Linpack's just dumb. Lol.


----------



## feniks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I think Prime can still be used in a good way, but only with 1344 (which eliminates a lot of heat issues) or only with 27.9 (or both). But even then, I personally do not feel compelled to run Prime for extended periods of time. But it's not totally unreasonable.
> 
> Linpack's just dumb. Lol.


LOL true, linpack is totally silly. Personally instead of using Prime's older version and changes to settings, I think it's more reasonable to just use XTU which I think was based on some of Prime algorithms, no? XTU is pretty quick in finding major instabilities and not bad too, however it's not even close to x264 loads tho.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Yeah... well... I think most people who think Prime 28.5 or die will require FMA3 and the whole nine-yards for their stressing.


true.

So much extra vcore. When those extensions are used more often I would move to p95 28.5 stable. I dnt like the abuse of running it so long when x264 is great for my needs.

I just run prime for like 2 or 3 mins. It helps speed up getting stable before moving to x264.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feniks*
> 
> LOL true, linpack is totally silly. Personally instead of using Prime's older version and changes to settings, I think it's more reasonable to just use XTU which I think was based on some of Prime algorithms, no? XTU is pretty quick in finding major instabilities and not bad too, however it's not even close to x264 loads tho.


Unless you're talking about XTU Benchmark setting (which last I checked still didn't have a loop function), I don't see a reason to use XTU stress over x264. Prime is still hotter but also more stressful. XTU stress on the other hand, is like... less stressful than x264 and same-ish heat, so what's the point?


----------



## feniks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Unless you're talking about XTU Benchmark setting (which last I checked still didn't have a loop function), I don't see a reason to use XTU stress over x264. Prime is still hotter but also more stressful. XTU stress on the other hand, is like... less stressful than x264 and same-ish heat, so what's the point?


yup, I meant benchmark and yes there's no loop setting, I use it only for quick testing after Cinebench when looking for initially stable vcore.
point was that it was quick









You know, I miss a bit the times of Ivy Bridge and Z77 where I primarily stress tested with multiple runs of Cinebench R15 and looking for soft WHEA warnings in Event Logs, then dynamically raising vcore to get rid off them and quickly re-testing, initially stable overclock was verified pretty solid in minutes (tops half hour) before getting back to BIOS and putting the settings.
Then a run of something stronger over night to verify and done.
For some reason I had spectacular stability results with Cinebench alone and WHEA warnings monitoring on Ivy, it was then taking just 2-3 more notches (each "notch" counted as 0.05v) on vcore and full stability under pretty much everything (including Prime 27.7 at that time) later. it was quick and painless.

... with Haswell/DC instead of of soft WHEA warnings in windows logs I get a WHEA BSOD LOL, it takes so much longer to do any testing and what's worse the quick stress testers like Cine (or XTU probably too) are meaningless on those chips. it just takes lots of time to stabilize higher clocks fully. I liked the quick method, here it fails.

on the other hand even 1 full loop of x264 is just 8 minutes and it's something already (way above XTU or Cine).


----------



## Wirerat

There is a clunky way to loop it using a old program called clicksaver. It just lets you set a mouse to click on a timer.

It will click the start button again on whatever timer you set. It just cannot run in the background that way.

http://arpa3.net/ao/clicksaver.html

I just manually run it 5 times and move on myself.


----------



## Boru91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> VCCIN 2.1v
> Vrin 1.15v
> ??? Those are like the same exact things, no?


I mean Vring 1.15 v off course


----------



## SuperSluether

I've noticed that raising the VCCIN instead of the Vcore causes my computer to crash more often. Is there a way to tell which voltage to raise, or is it just guesswork?


----------



## feniks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperSluether*
> 
> I've noticed that raising the VCCIN instead of the Vcore causes my computer to crash more often. Is there a way to tell which voltage to raise, or is it just guesswork?


pretty much guesswork. if higher VCCIN doesn't help at all then leave it at stock 1.8v and try raising vcore instead, see if that helps, it could to some extent depending on chip. some chips like high VCCIN, others don't care and can run with minimal VCCIN far below default... just keep in mind that vcore is kind of carved out of VCCIN, so with low enough VCCIN (let's say 1.50v, based on own experience) you will see that vcore will become capped at 1.32v (for 1.50v vccin) under load and won't raise higher no matter what you set.

I read posts by 8 pack in overclockers.co.uk forums, who even suggested running VCCIN only 0.1v higher than vcore, but it doesn't make sense to me as vcore is severely limited this way and all my clocks become unstable. not sure how it works out for him.


----------



## abctoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feniks*
> 
> yeah BSOD 101 Clock watchdog something mostly, it was a while since I saw WHEA 124 (that is plain and simple, vcore too low if VRIN is not limiting it). Thing is that I am certain the PSU is good! it was perfect with Z77 build and is still giving me super tight voltages, it's a Seasonic Platinum 1000W. I might change the CPU modular cable for board just to rule it out, but I don't think the problem is there. I don't even think the problem is with the board/bios it looks to me like a have a chip that has a very poor clock/vcore scaling. So far I was unable to make 48x multi fully stable every time with up to 1.38v vcore, might go higher on vcore and see, but it seems like I am already in land that should be more or less stable for 49x multi ... and that makes me think it's the chip itself refusing to run like that.
> 
> On the other hand I am still thinking, maybe I should try raising some other volts too, like vring and system agent, pch and such, maybe it's a problem elsewhere.


hmm ive seen quite a number of people able to boot 4.8ghz with seemingly big headroom but unable to get it stable, even one of the big review sites for g3258 could get stable 4.7 at 1.35v and still get bsod at 1.52v, initially i thought it was my motherboard since msi had this article claiming their entry level boards can go up to 4.7, but after seeing examples of people with diferent hardware i guess it has to be the cpu. im thinking the on die IVR is the culprit, i read intel will discontinue it in skylake.


----------



## abctoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feniks*
> 
> pretty much guesswork. if higher VCCIN doesn't help at all then leave it at stock 1.8v and try raising vcore instead, see if that helps, it could to some extent depending on chip. some chips like high VCCIN, others don't care and can run with minimal VCCIN far below default... just keep in mind that vcore is kind of carved out of VCCIN, so with low enough VCCIN (let's say 1.50v, based on own experience) you will see that vcore will become capped at 1.32v (for 1.50v vccin) under load and won't raise higher no matter what you set.
> 
> I read posts by 8 pack in overclockers.co.uk forums, who even suggested running VCCIN only 0.1v higher than vcore, but it doesn't make sense to me as vcore is severely limited this way and all my clocks become unstable. not sure how it works out for him.


i read something similar where people use +.1v but they were using ln, i guess in theory it could work since voltage regulation works best when output voltage is close to input voltage, but you are also dealing with increased current, my motherboard let me try 0.1 above vcore but its super unstable for me XD


----------



## feniks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abctoz*
> 
> hmm ive seen quite a number of people able to boot 4.8ghz with seemingly big headroom but unable to get it stable, even one of the big review sites for g3258 could get stable 4.7 at 1.35v and still get bsod at 1.52v, initially i thought it was my motherboard since msi had this article claiming their entry level boards can go up to 4.7, but after seeing examples of people with diferent hardware i guess it has to be the cpu. im thinking the on die IVR is the culprit, i read intel will discontinue it in skylake.


it's possible that you are right, i'm still hoping tho the problem is not hardware related (IVR in CPU), maybe just something in UEFI can be ticked or altered to compensate for that, might be wishful thinking tho. ALl in all daily 4.7GHz is not bad and I could probably try using 4.8Ghz for benchmarking, it's pretty decent still, I'm not too terribly worried.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abctoz*
> 
> i read something similar where people use +.1v but they were using ln, i guess in theory it could work since voltage regulation works best when output voltage is close to input voltage, but you are also dealing with increased current, my motherboard let me try 0.1 above vcore but its super unstable for me XD


yeah, same result here, I tried my rock-solid 4.7GHz on 1.27v vcore (where 1.26v is enough to pass x264) and put it on 1.4v vrin/vccin - instant crash under load. I have no idea how it worked for 8 pack, because he claimed (might have been BS) he was testing several of his 4790K chips on air at 5GHz with 1.3v vcore and 1.4v vccin ... hmmm, that would work only if vcore needed for stability was like 1.18v under load for 5GHz?? sounds like a myth to me to be honest ...


----------



## SuperSluether

So, my overclock runs fine during the day but crashes in the night. When I try to reboot during the night, it crashes after a few minutes. I can and do run all day without error. Any ideas? My CPU is always being used because of BOINC. I've reverted to my last 'stable' settings, but I'm not sure what to change if it still crashes.

VCCIN Auto
Vcore 1.280
Multiplier 44
I7-4770K


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperSluether*
> 
> So, my overclock runs fine during the day but crashes in the night. When I try to reboot during the night, it crashes after a few minutes. I can and do run all day without error. Any ideas? My CPU is always being used because of BOINC. I've reverted to my last 'stable' settings, but I'm not sure what to change if it still crashes.
> 
> VCCIN Auto
> Vcore 1.280
> Multiplier 44
> I7-4770K


Crashes at night? Lolwut, I've never heard of that happening before. If you crash, I'd try VCCIN 1.9v, Ring bus at x36 and ring bus voltage at 1.2v. And if you still crash, either your 'stable' settings were never fully stable, or your CPU has degraded. Those are three ifs in a row though, so no need to panic right now.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abctoz*
> 
> i read something similar where people use +.1v but they were using ln, i guess in theory it could work since voltage regulation works best when output voltage is close to input voltage, but you are also dealing with increased current, my motherboard let me try 0.1 above vcore but its super unstable for me XD
> My ideas about increasing VCCIN far beyond normal was to stabilize an overclock that was jumping over a voltage wall, where I couldn't find stability no matter what Vcore I used. My testing showed very obvious increases in instability with lower VCCIN, I didn't just come up with the idea on a whim and called it a day. It worked for all intents and purposes, but that was a specific situation for my specific CPU.
> 
> I think most if not all of the problems where a person cannot find stability no matter the voltage are all input voltage problems (or related to it). Still, the safety of various VCCIN values are still not fully known.


----------



## Cyro999

Since i don't think i've seen a single issue with normal OC's keeping input V 0.6 over vcore (some can use less, sometimes more is needed particularly for vcores usually >1.3) i will generally recommend manually setting it there with some LLC~


----------



## Wirerat

Well my z87 A (big phat fermi in sig) is definitely limiting my overclock compared to my z87 plus(cablebox).

I have tried two cpu. One 4670k and now a 4770k and in both instances. I had to settle back 100mhz (at a lower vcore) vs what I had stable on the z87 plus.

The z87 plus had 4770k @ 4.5ghz 1.281. Used those settings two months with zero bsod after validation. The A only can hold 4.4 1.245v it seems. I even tried 4.5 1.312 and it failed while browsing the web 124.

Temps look good. The 4770k is delided. The h110 had it slightly cooler on he plus but only like 5c. I need to investigate. That rig is using 4 sticks of ram though vs 2 on the plus.

Input voltages up to 2.2v with these same results.

Vrm almost identical digital 4phase doubled to 8 phase. That shouldnt be it.


----------



## Cyro999

is cache at like [email protected] on both?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> is cache at like [email protected] on both?


cache 42 @ 1.190 was stable on the plus. I have at 38 1.190 on the A right now.

I need to see if the vrms are getting hot. I have fan profile that turns off some of the fans at low cpu temps.

Also I am going ro switch the ram and to 2 x 4gb 1600mhz 9_9_9 instead of the 4x 2gb its using now.

Its only crashes at low usage scenerios. I say low usage chrome can use a lot at times.

The two boards are almost identical. I think they should clock the same.

I will try lowering cache more. Maybe that does it. Thanks for pointing that out cyro999.


----------



## abctoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperSluether*
> 
> So, my overclock runs fine during the day but crashes in the night.


Maybe the power delivery? I noticed once during a thunderstorm my overclock wasn't stable XD but power should be cleaner at night right?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I think most if not all of the problems where a person cannot find stability no matter the voltage are all input voltage problems (or related to it). Still, the safety of various VCCIN values are still not fully known.


The official intel presentation on the FIVR hinted it was designed/tested for 2.4v, my msi board gives the red warning text at 2.3v, but I'm not brave enough to go that high







I've tried 2.25 and it was ok but still not stable,
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Since i don't think i've seen a single issue with normal OC's keeping input V 0.6 over vcore (some can use less, sometimes more is needed particularly for vcores usually >1.3) i will generally recommend manually setting it there with some LLC~


my motherboard doesn't have LLC setting, but it should only affect adaptive voltage setting right?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> cache 42 @ 1.190 was stable on the plus. I have at 38 1.190 on the A right now.
> 
> I need to see if the vrms are getting hot. I have fan profile that turns off some of the fans at low cpu temps.


same psu as well? my vrms get quite hot under load, like the chokes you can touch for 2 seconds before it becomes unbearable so i would say >70c, not sure if normal XD the mosfets are much cooler you can keep the finger on np, the funny thing is the heatsink of the 4 phases to the left of the cpu is warmer than the two non-heatsinked mosfets up the top, probably due to the super hot chokes right next to the heatsink heating it up XD


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abctoz*
> 
> The official intel presentation on the FIVR hinted it was designed/tested for 2.4v, my msi board gives the red warning text at 2.3v, but I'm not brave enough to go that high
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've tried 2.25 and it was ok but still not stable, my motherboard doesn't have LLC setting, but it should only affect adaptive voltage setting right?
> same psu as well? my vrms get quite hot under load, like the chokes you can touch for 2 seconds before it becomes unbearable so i would say >70c, not sure if normal XD the mosfets are much cooler you can keep the finger on np, the funny thing is the heatsink of the 4 phases to the left of the cpu is warmer than the two non-heatsinked mosfets up the top, probably due to the super hot chokes right next to the heatsink heating it up XD


seasonic m1211 620 watt bronze in the A. The plus has 750 watt gold seasonic. That still shouldnt matter.

I think I found the problem. Heat from the gtx 580 is making its way up the mobo. I need to reverse the side fan to blow out.

Edit: 1.
I had a fan profile that follows the cpu temps. Well the 3gb gtx 580 gets hot sometimes when the cpu is still 40c.

So the cpu fan is not spinning fast but the heatsink was filling up with heat that the side fan was blowing in and holding it there until it starts heating everything.

Dumbness on my part. Im running aida64 gpu stress right now and creating a profile to combat this. It was way too hot ambient inside there.

Edit 2.

Fan profile and reversing the side fan seems to have fixed it. I wish aisuite let some of my case fans adjust to gpu temps.


----------



## Unknownm

First time using the x264 benchmark all my OC that passed 8H prime95 and 4H LinX + 24 hours of valley benchmark... have failed x264 only when doing second pass.

The PC just shuts down and turns back on, No BIOS errors no BSOD errors.

Applied 4400Mhz @ 1.380v & (3500Mhz) 1.160v ring + 2.0v input which failed x264 benchmark before but with one changed BIOS option: PWM Phase Control to "Extreme Performance" from "Balanced" and it passes x264 benchmark not only once but twice.

Command Rate is 1T <---
Quote:


> x264 HD BENCHMARK 5.0 RESULTS
> 
> Please do NOT compare it with older versions of the benchmark!
> Please copy/paste everything below the line to to report your data
> to http://forums.techarp.com/reviews-articles/26957-x264-hd-benchmark-5-0-a.html
> 
> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> Results for x264.exe r2200
> x264 Benchmark: 64-bit
> ==========================
> 
> Pass 1
> 
> encoded 11812 frames, 69.27 fps, 7752.60 kb/s
> encoded 11812 frames, 69.09 fps, 7752.48 kb/s
> encoded 11812 frames, 69.08 fps, 7752.48 kb/s
> encoded 11812 frames, 69.05 fps, 7752.52 kb/s
> 
> Pass 2
> 
> encoded 11812 frames, 16.49 fps, 8002.60 kb/s
> encoded 11812 frames, 16.54 fps, 8002.57 kb/s
> encoded 11812 frames, 16.62 fps, 8002.58 kb/s
> encoded 11812 frames, 16.53 fps, 8002.63 kb/s
> 
> System Details
> 
> Name Intel Processor
> Codename Haswell
> Specification Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-4670K CPU @ 3.40GHz
> Specification PC3-12800J
> Specification PC3-12800J
> Core Stepping
> Technology 22 nm
> manufacturer Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
> vendor Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
> manufacturer Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
> Stock frequency 3400 MHz
> Core Speed 4389.7 MHz
> 
> Northbridge Intel ID0C00 rev. 06
> Southbridge Intel ID8C44 rev. 04
> 
> Command Rate 2T
> Command Rate 2T
> Memory Type
> Memory Size 16384 MBytes
> 
> Windows Version Microsoft Windows 8 (6.2) 64-bit (Build 9200)
> 
> Number of processors 1
> Number of threads 4
> Number of threads 4 (max 16)
> L2 cache 4 x 256 KBytes, 8-way set associative, 64-byte line size
> Instructions sets MMX, SSE, SSE2, SSE3, SSSE3, SSE4.1, SSE4.2, EM64T, VT-x, AES, AVX, AVX2, FMA
> Package (platform ID) Socket 1150 LGA (0x1)
> 
> Temperature 0 41°C (105°F) [0x29] (TMPIN0)
> Temperature 1 44°C (111°F) [0x2C] (TMPIN1)


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> x264 HD BENCHMARK 5.0 RESULTS


You're running the wrong x264 test with 2.5 year old encoder version. Why are so many people getting this? :0


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> You're running the wrong x264 test with 2.5 year old encoder version. Why are so many people getting this? :0


Not sure I just downloaded the benchmark from here and installed AviSynth 2.5.8 like it recommended

http://www.techarp.com/showarticle.aspx?artno=520

Regardless of the benchmark itself I found it odd my PC shutdown normally around 51/52% of second pass and rebooted fine without any errors.


----------



## error-id10t

What he means is that in the OP you'll find an updated one.. and you can update if further if it's not up-to-date anymore (2479) by replacing the executable and renaming it.

http://download.videolan.org/pub/videolan/x264/binaries/win64/


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> What he means is that in the OP you'll find an updated one.. and you can update if further if it's not up-to-date anymore (2479) by replacing the executable and renaming it.
> 
> http://download.videolan.org/pub/videolan/x264/binaries/win64/


It also uses a better video file and has some well tested settings to apply significantly more CPU load (and find more instability, or at least find it faster)


----------



## BoredErica

I will look into updating the x264 with the latest version later today.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I will look into updating the x264 with the latest version later today.


thanks


----------



## Kasa5033

Hello,
This is my first post on oc.net







I have read this guid and many others on the net and i have watched many video guides how to oc Haswell cpus. The rig i have is in the description.
Right, so lets begine








I have achived a 100% stable 4,2GHz core and 3,8GHz cashe oc touching nothing but the VCORE and this dog of a cpu needs 1,250V for that. It can complete 20 passes of Linx 0.6.5., a overnight x264 loop, 12h of Prime 95 V28.5 with zero errors or BSODs. I gamed with it for a year now, and again no BSOD so i wanted to try to see where are its limits in terms of max oc.
So i folowed the guid on this page to the letter and i have major problems ith finding satbility at 4,4GHz. Here are my setting in the UEFI:
Core multy 44x
XMP: auto (1333MHz on the ram since the XMP is 1600MHz)
Uncore multy: 34x
LLC: lvl8 or 100%
CPU curen capability 130%
CPU Phase: Extreme
VID: 1,3V
VCORE: 1,344V ( thats what HW Info reads)
V ring bus 1,290V
added +0.1V on all the agents sys, analog and digital
VCCIN is a whopping 2,266V in Linx
EIST is off
I have the lates UEFI from ASUS 1505 for my board.
I have also delide the CPU as it was cheaper than to buy a new cooler and i got 20C lower temps and 3C more after i added a second fan to the hyper 212+ for a push/pull config. The x264 fails like clockwork on 55% with a 124 BSOD code. Linx 0.6.5 with all of my memory and 28K test pushes the temp to 95C and it also fails at around 213GFlops with a error, but i don't get a BSOD. Prime 95 V28.5 fails with a error on 3 cores, but one core goes one or two test more before it also goes down, but again no BSOD. Only the x264 gives me a BSOD 124 every damn time.
So my question is, do i need to push the VCORE up and forget the Linx and Prime 95 test, or should i just back down a accept my 4,2GHz no hastle OC. This is def in the lower 2% of the i5-4670Ks in terms of OC potecial. Also i have droped my GPU to stock frequency, just in case. In games and such i never go above 60C with min fan speed, but thats at 4,2GHz and 1,25V. If anyone can help me i will listen. My last effort would be either to raise the VCORE a lot or to try the CPU strap method.








PS. The Phenom II 955BE was so easy to OC to 4,0GHz, god how i miss it


----------



## feniks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kasa5033*
> 
> Hello,
> This is my first post on oc.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have read this guid and many others on the net and i have watched many video guides how to oc Haswell cpus. The rig i have is in the description.
> Right, so lets begine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have achived a 100% stable 4,2GHz core and 3,8GHz cashe oc touching nothing but the VCORE and this dog of a cpu needs 1,250V for that. It can complete 20 passes of Linx 0.6.5., a overnight x264 loop, 12h of Prime 95 V28.5 with zero errors or BSODs. I gamed with it for a year now, and again no BSOD so i wanted to try to see where are its limits in terms of max oc.
> So i folowed the guid on this page to the letter and i have major problems ith finding satbility at 4,4GHz. Here are my setting in the UEFI:
> Core multy 44x
> XMP: auto (1333MHz on the ram since the XMP is 1600MHz)
> Uncore multy: 34x
> LLC: lvl8 or 100%
> CPU curen capability 130%
> CPU Phase: Extreme
> VID: 1,3V
> VCORE: 1,344V ( thats what HW Info reads)
> V ring bus 1,290V
> added +0.1V on all the agents sys, analog and digital
> VCCIN is a whopping 2,266V in Linx
> EIST is off
> I have the lates UEFI from ASUS 1505 for my board.
> I have also delide the CPU as it was cheaper than to buy a new cooler and i got 20C lower temps and 3C more after i added a second fan to the hyper 212+ for a push/pull config. The x264 fails like clockwork on 55% with a 124 BSOD code. Linx 0.6.5 with all of my memory and 28K test pushes the temp to 95C and it also fails at around 213GFlops with a error, but i don't get a BSOD. Prime 95 V28.5 fails with a error on 3 cores, but one core goes one or two test more before it also goes down, but again no BSOD. Only the x264 gives me a BSOD 124 every damn time.
> So my question is, do i need to push the VCORE up and forget the Linx and Prime 95 test, or should i just back down a accept my 4,2GHz no hastle OC. This is def in the lower 2% of the i5-4670Ks in terms of OC potecial. Also i have droped my GPU to stock frequency, just in case. In games and such i never go above 60C with min fan speed, but thats at 4,2GHz and 1,25V. If anyone can help me i will listen. My last effort would be either to raise the VCORE a lot or to try the CPU strap method.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS. The Phenom II 955BE was so easy to OC to 4,0GHz, god how i miss it


yeah, BSOD WHEA 124 is pretty straight forward, needs more vcore. you can make sure under HWinfo if increasing vcore in BIOS actualy increases vcore under load versus former settings, because at some point the VRIN/VCCIO voltage may be limiting the vcore, however usually it's not the case.
If increasing vcore alone doesn't help, bump the vccio/vrin up, e.g. to 2.0v form stock 1.80v (up to 2.20v is pretty safe as most reviewers state).

I am just surprised that you need that much vcore already at 44x multi. vcore up to 1.40v should be fairly safe if temps are not a problem.

oh, and yeah, forget about linpack testers (linx, ibt and such) they just generate ridiculous amounts of heat and they are not that great stress testers nowadays anyways. stick to x264 and you will be fine with reasonable temps too.

EDIT:
don't use automatic for VRIN/VCCIO and vring voltages, maybe board is unnecessarily bumping them up to high?


----------



## Kasa5033

All the voltage control is on manual for everything and the VCCIN is 2,266V, also the voltage for the ring bus is 1,312V ( thats what the HW Info tells me as i set it to 1,290V in the bios) and the VCORE is 1,3V and i see up to 1,344V in the OS on heavy load. Could it be that the MOBO is shot since it or the cpu adds up to 0.045V to all of my voltages. And when i test it with x264 the cou fan sits on 600rpm, which is the min for Blademaster fans, and i never see temps over 60C. Realbench V2 also crashes with a BSOD 124 since it uses x264 as part of its benchmark. And yes, the voltages go up to the mas value when i stress it with x264, as it does with all the other stress tests.
One more thing i noticed, is that my CPU score in Cinebench r15 and 3DMark 11 go down when i try to OC to 4,4GHz, and go up to their original res when i return the cpu to 4,2GHz. I was getting aroun 8800 cpu score in 3DMark 11 and 660CB in Cinebench R15, and the with 4,4GHz i was getting 8300ish 3dmarks and 636CB ?????!


----------



## Wirerat

Over heating the mobo can cause false 124 I have just learned.

I had a situation I just resolved where my gpu was heating up the mobo itself causing the vrm to perform poorly.

It was throwing a 124. It did not need more vcore or input voltage. It is the first irst time I seen a 124 being caused by something else. Just make sure air flow is good.


----------



## Kasa5033

I have a 200mm fan in the top, a 140mm in the back, two Jetflow 120mm fans in the front, 2 stock 120mm fan on the side and one 120mm Sickleflow fan in the bottom. The MOBO temp sensor, all 3 of them never go above 30C and the airflow is realy good. And there is no dust on the fans or the heatsinks and i have reseated all the conectors and components just in case.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Over heating the mobo can cause false 124 I have just learned.
> 
> I had a situation I just resolved where my gpu was heating up the mobo itself causing the vrm to perform poorly.
> 
> It was throwing a 124. It did not need more vcore or input voltage. It is the first irst time I seen a 124 being caused by something else. Just make sure air flow is good.


How'd the mobo overheat? It just happened?


----------



## Shanenanigans

The mobo overheating might explain some random BSODs I had which were 124s during the summer. Case cooling isn't exactly great.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> How'd the mobo overheat? It just happened?


well for starters its a 3gb gtx 580 that I swapped the external exhuast cooler to a artic twin turbo cooler and its over volted in that rig(phat fermi in sig).

The case fan profile was created with blower cooler on. The side fan was blowing air in.

The large heavy (old but effective) thermalright ultra extreme cooler was soaking up heat being blown in from slow spinning side fan when cpu temp was still low so the case fans were not spinning fast enough to get rid of the heat.

I had swapped in a cpu that I knew was stable at 4.5 1.281v and it bsod 124 doing lighter cpu load stuff. Even when I went to 1.31v it 124 bsod again.

So I found the stagnant heat in my case at low cpu load and adjusted fan profile and reversed side fan.

All stable now.

Completely my fault but it did create the only non vcore related bsod 124 I ever seen. It was hot vrm heatsinks and mobo getting heated from the gpu.


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> It also uses a better video file and has some well tested settings to apply significantly more CPU load (and find more instability, or at least find it faster)


weird.

I applied 1.3v to 4400Mhz (knowing its unstable) and the new x264 passed fine but if I run the older 264 encoder on pass 2 the PC shutdown and turned back on.

Looking at open hardware monitor the only difference between the older x264 and newer is the CPU watts moving around from 80 to 115 (close to 120w) while the newer x264 benchmark kept stable around 113w without any ups and down.

Not saying the newer x264 is bad or anything. Seems the older x264 is quicker in letting me know if I'm unstable... just from experience using both


----------



## Kasa5033

Well i ran a few tests and put my hand on top of the heatsink of the MOBO, the top ones and the two on the back of the mobo and they were all cool like a cucumber. So the 30C in HW Info was not a lie of the sensor. I will reset all to defaults today and try again one thing at a time, just in case i missed something.


----------



## Kasa5033

YES ! I have found stability








I needed 1,320V VID and 1,360V VCORE to have stable 4,4GHz








Also some other settings are:
1,3V cashe
cashe 38x
VCCIN 1,9V
LLC lvl 5
CPU Power Duty control Extreme
CPU Curent Capability 120% and thats it. I will leave the x264 running overnigh, just to be sure, but for now lets get back to Rome 2


----------



## freezer2k

hi,

I'm undervolting my Pentium G3420.

Currently running the 3.2GHz without EIST at 0.870V.

I set the Uncore to 2.2GHz at 0.850V.

My question is: How low can i clock the Uncore before having performance penalties?

I know that with Haswell the Uncore freq. is not as important as there's 2x the Bandwidth compared to Ivy Bride.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freezer2k*
> 
> hi,
> 
> I'm undervolting my Pentium G3420.
> 
> Currently running the 3.2GHz without EIST at 0.870V.
> 
> I set the Uncore to 2.2GHz at 0.850V.
> 
> My question is: How low can i clock the Uncore before having performance penalties?
> 
> I know that with Haswell the Uncore freq. is not as important as there's 2x the Bandwidth compared to Ivy Bride.


A full 1ghz lower cache doesnt cost much performance. In some scenario it costs zero. There are some graphs Darkwizzie created in the op.


----------



## freezer2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> A full 1ghz lower cache doesnt cost much performance. In some scenario it costs zero. There are some graphs Darkwizzie created in the op.


Yes I saw those,
I'm just wondering since most people still run it at 3+ GHz. Is there a minimum speed it should always have?

Or is just keeping a certain offset to CPU Clock fine?

E.g. 2GHz CPU and 1GHz Uncore?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freezer2k*
> 
> Yes I saw those,
> I'm just wondering since most people still run it at 3+ GHz. Is there a minimum speed it should always have?
> 
> Or is just keeping a certain offset to CPU Clock fine?
> 
> E.g. 2GHz CPU and 1GHz Uncore?


We keep it at 3+ GHZ because there's nothing to be gained by purposefully going out of your way to lower the uncore even further. Because of this, I never bothered to measure performance changes much under stock.


----------



## freezer2k

Well, this is a HTPC and I want to keep it as cool as possible.

So do you think 2.2 and 3.2GHz Uncore make any great difference? Can probably run some benchmarks later on.


----------



## BoredErica

No. Decreasing cache is not going to make much different in terms of performance or temperature. Could affect performance slightly though. Not 100% sure how it will react when made so much under stock. Don't do it thinking you'll get a temperature drop.


----------



## freezer2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> No. Decreasing cache is not going to make much different in terms of performance or temperature. Could affect performance slightly though. Not 100% sure how it will react when made so much under stock. Don't do it thinking you'll get a temperature drop.


Thanks,

Yes it seems not that much, but i noticed about 2W less draw from the wall socket.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freezer2k*
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Yes it seems not that much, but i noticed about 2W less draw from the wall socket.


Run the benchmarks yourself, tell us if you notice a performance drop when you take it that far under stock.


----------



## lilchronic

underclock a pentium ?

this thing runs cool even with 1.4v lolz


----------



## Gregory14

Do you guys notice this behavior of the motherboard too? I set the cores to 46 multi, with core 4 at 47, but then I go back into bios after restart, and it shows core 1&2 at 46, and cores 3&4 at 45. And in HWinfo it shows cores at 45, show i guess its showing the slowest core, on all cores. Any way to manually set per core without 2 cores underclocking?


----------



## koekwau5

Ohh yes new 4790K CPU is installed, also a VID in BIOS of 1.008V just like superV's processor.
Pictures of it here:
http://imgur.com/yiOWbdL,R74Gzif,9XQQBWx,GVbtfCz,PNQOukW,aRSifUs#0

Gonna do some benchmarks to make shure it stable and after that give 5Ghz a try.

Edit: VID under load 1.152V. Looks good!


Edit 2: 4.5Ghz @ 1.1V seems stable. Loop 2 done atm.


Edit 3: Was able to capture the done line without Speedstep kicking in =) I'm very impressed so far!


Edit 4: 4.6 @ 1.15V:


----------



## error-id10t

Weird how your stock run has it @ x43. I think it should be x42 with no mobo magic tweak or x44 when you have enhance multi function enabled?


----------



## koekwau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Weird how your stock run has it @ x43. I think it should be x42 with no mobo magic tweak or x44 when you have enhance multi function enabled?


The enchance multi thingy was indeed enabled with BIOS default settings.
With default settings the multiplier sometimes varies some way or another. Dunno why that is.
When I set it to sync all cores it's stays put.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> weird.
> 
> I applied 1.3v to 4400Mhz (knowing its unstable) and the new x264 passed fine but if I run the older 264 encoder on pass 2 the PC shutdown and turned back on.
> 
> Looking at open hardware monitor the only difference between the older x264 and newer is the CPU watts moving around from 80 to 115 (close to 120w) while the newer x264 benchmark kept stable around 113w without any ups and down.
> 
> Not saying the newer x264 is bad or anything. Seems the older x264 is quicker in letting me know if I'm unstable... just from experience using both


I'm pretty sure i'm not the only one who demonstrated being able to pass 2.5 year old encoder version (without avx2 etc) for many hours while being unable to pass even 3 loops of up to date one running appropriate amount of threads (16 on i7)

We showed average CPU load being like 95% across 8 threads i think or even less with the 5.0 test, while achieving ~99.9% with this one

At the very least, dropping new encoder version into the old test made it hotter and harder - but it's still a bad video file and encoding settings designed to simulate real encoding (which doesn't highly load all cores consistently) instead of being a stress/stability test


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> underclock a pentium ?
> 
> this thing runs cool even with 1.4v lolz


Linpack without AVX is an extremely easy test to pass; i had to add over 0.05 to even be close to encoding stable and eventually closer to 0.1v on my avx+avx2 capable CPU after it was passing linpack without avx - not sure how much that means for Pentium which lacks those instuction sets


----------



## abctoz

wow didnt know h264 was so hard to pass, my g3258 oc was stable on prime95 but it bsod on h264, +.02 wasnt even stable testing now with +.05, pretty impressed will use from now on, it even runs cooler than prime/ibt


----------



## Cyro999

Prime and Linpack are usually made waaaay way harder by the existence of instruction sets like AVX


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregory14*
> 
> Do you guys notice this behavior of the motherboard too? I set the cores to 46 multi, with core 4 at 47, but then I go back into bios after restart, and it shows core 1&2 at 46, and cores 3&4 at 45. And in HWinfo it shows cores at 45, show i guess its showing the slowest core, on all cores. Any way to manually set per core without 2 cores underclocking?


It kinda sounds like you have the wrong impression of those core settings....The single core speed should be the highest one, decreasing as more cores are added in....Or set them all to the same speed....


----------



## Gregory14

didnt really clear that up. Thanks.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregory14*
> 
> didnt really clear that up. Thanks.


Ok, so the settings were changed in the UEFI due to the fact that you set them up the wrong way - I did the same thing at first....As I said in my previous post, the single core needs to be the highest multiplier, and you should be lowering the multiplier for each additional core....Or you can set it so that 1, 2, 3, or 4 of the cores run at the same speed....

*Example:*

Core 1: 47x
Core 2: 46x
Core 3: 45x
Core 4: 44x

Core 1: 47x
Core 2: 46x
Core 3: 46x
Core 4: 45x

Basically, what you are actually setting is what the core clock speed will be running at when there are 1, 2, 3, or 4 cores active....


----------



## Gregory14

thanks for confirming that. I've decided to go the CPU Strap way.



This 4770k turbos to 4.7


----------



## sgtmango

Hello.
So i have a 4670k OCed at 4.3 on 1.25 ghz.
on CPU Z it says the core speed is at 4.3 ghz but it never drops. Is there a BIOS function that lets it turbo to my overclock instead of it just sitting at 4.3 all the time?


----------



## Kasa5033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregory14*
> 
> thanks for confirming that. I've decided to go the CPU Strap way.
> 
> 
> 
> This 4770k turbos to 4.7


So you think that the CPU strap is more stable then just uping the multiplier, meaning you need lest voltage to get the same clokc speed ?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgtmango*
> 
> Hello.
> So i have a 4670k OCed at 4.3 on 1.25 ghz.
> on CPU Z it says the core speed is at 4.3 ghz but it never drops. Is there a BIOS function that lets it turbo to my overclock instead of it just sitting at 4.3 all the time?


Make sure that your windows power plan is set to Balanced (with min cpu state ~5-10% and max cpu state ~100% in that profile, if you've changed it) and then go into bios and manually enable EIST and c3, c6, c7 states or whatever you can find


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kasa5033*
> 
> So you think that the CPU strap is more stable then just uping the multiplier, meaning you need lest voltage to get the same clokc speed ?


Doubt it, I actually seem to get more issues/instability or other complications than when only playing with ratio.
Plus after a crash it will lower the BCLK and such and it takes more time to set up and watch after. Changing XMP on memory, reset custom BCLK setting to default 100MHz, etc.
And one is pretty much limited to the straps 125, 166MHz and +-1 if you run anything like external GPU and so on, peripherals don't like to go much away from 100MHz.


----------



## Rob78

4670K @ 4.4ghz using MANUAL setting
CPU vcore 1.365v > It passed x264 the older encoder but had AVX 2 with 60 + rounds no problem at 1.32v
CPU INPUT voltage 1.95v
CPU CACHE locked 33x with 1.15v
Z87X-D3H F8 BIOS
DDR 1600 @ 1.57v some extra voltage from 1.5v just in case

My 4670K is not quite stable with above settings and i have been using this overclock quite some time now , 6 - 8 months + and it was no BSOD in a 3 months straight period but lately i have got some "0x124" once again. I play mostly BF3 but a few other demanding games aswell but it has only happen while playing BF3 and one time just when i opened chrome "go figured". I have just been raising the vcore from the stable 1.32v when i have got BSOD and perhaps it have helped some or not because i can be stable for very long periods of gaming etc.. I started to think it could be a PSU problem but voltages seems fine with multimeter and i have all C- States on. Maybe i should try the latest X264 encoder or Prime Custom ? any thoughts would be nice









Forgot to tell that i had 45x at 1.37v a while in the beginning and it was fairly stable even then so i shouldnt need vcore i think.


----------



## Gregory14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgtmango*
> 
> Hello.
> So i have a 4670k OCed at 4.3 on 1.25 ghz.
> on CPU Z it says the core speed is at 4.3 ghz but it never drops. Is there a BIOS function that lets it turbo to my overclock instead of it just sitting at 4.3 all the time?


Turn off Core Enhancement and Turbo, and all power savings.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kasa5033*
> 
> So you think that the CPU strap is more stable then just uping the multiplier, meaning you need lest voltage to get the same clokc speed ?


no, it crashed shortly after posting that, back to 46 multi and 41 Ring. I also didnt like that the Ram profile was off. Had to run it at 1750.


----------



## Kasa5033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Doubt it, I actually seem to get more issues/instability or other complications than when only playing with ratio.
> Plus after a crash it will lower the BCLK and such and it takes more time to set up and watch after. Changing XMP on memory, reset custom BCLK setting to default 100MHz, etc.
> And one is pretty much limited to the straps 125, 166MHz and +-1 if you run anything like external GPU and so on, peripherals don't like to go much away from 100MHz.


Thank God for the ASUS BCLK recovery







Oh well it was worth a try


----------



## devilhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> Ohh yes new 4790K CPU is installed, also a VID in BIOS of 1.008V just like superV's processor.
> Pictures of it here:
> http://imgur.com/yiOWbdL,R74Gzif,9XQQBWx,GVbtfCz,PNQOukW,aRSifUs#0
> 
> Gonna do some benchmarks to make shure it stable and after that give 5Ghz a try.
> 
> Edit: VID under load 1.152V. Looks good!
> 
> 
> Edit 2: 4.5Ghz @ 1.1V seems stable. Loop 2 done atm.
> 
> 
> Edit 3: Was able to capture the done line without Speedstep kicking in =) I'm very impressed so far!
> 
> 
> Edit 4: 4.6 @ 1.15V:


any 4.8ghz/ 4.9ghz ? there you can see all you 4790K potential


----------



## koekwau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> any 4.8ghz/ 4.9ghz ? there you can see all you 4790K potential


Building up using a Excel sheet I made.
This way I can follow the scaling and see how well it scales.
Tried 4.8 this morning but went up 1.3V to get it X264 stable.

After that I discovered a new BIOS was released for the Maximus VI Extreme (1603, can be downloaded here: http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA1150/MAXIMUS-VI-EXTREME/MAXIMUS-VI-EXTREME-ASUS-1603.zip) and it says improved system stability.
Again I forgot to save my BIOS profiles before flashing, stupid me arrgh.

What I did notice was, with 1505 core 3 and 4 where running at 1.024 instead of 1.008.
With the new 1603 they do run at 1.008!

Also 4.5Ghz ain't stable anymore at 1.1V and required 1.125V to complete X264 5 loops with 16 threads at normal priority.
Cleared my Excel chart and started all over again.

Will keep you guys posted about the progress.


----------



## rv8000

If this question has already been brought up I apologize.

Why is there no set standard for stability testing when submitting results for the chart. While the current chart may provide some ballpark settings for voltages and such, not having everyone abide to the same level of stability testing reflects poorly on the accuracy/authenticity of the ocs. With some ocs being more stable than others this is providing somewhat misleading information, albeit helpful info.

Just a suggestion. Requiring a standard for submission would be more helpful for the guide and people using it.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> Tried 4.8 this morning but went up 1.3V to get it X264 stable.
> 
> Also 4.5Ghz ain't stable anymore at 1.1V and required 1.125V to complete X264 5 loops with 16 threads at normal priority.
> Cleared my Excel chart and started all over again.
> 
> Will keep you guys posted about the progress.


I was going to say.. there was no gap between 4.7 and 4.8 giggles on your chart previously. If I look at my chip, yours is ~0.02v better than mine as I needed 1.27v for 4.7giggles. I need 1.335v for 4.8giggles and I'm still running ridiculously low VCCIN (1.6v, previous 1.95v). I just keep my cache pretty stock @ 1.18v for x42.

I think you're going to find stability near 1.31v for x48 or at that 1.3v.


----------



## koekwau5

Got it running at 1.35v now. At 1.325v I got a BSOD as well. Going by bumps of 0.025v. 5Ghz won't boot yet at 1.35v but that could also be my 500 times BSOD Windows 8 installation








Will try Windows XP tomorrow and Windows 7 after the weekend.

So far I'm more than happy with this chip. If I delid it I can safely run 4.9 Giggles (=]) 24/7. 5Ghz won't be possible but I won't get any closer then this I guess.


----------



## ViTosS

I don't plan to go over 4.5Ghz 1.226v, today playing Crysis 3 the hottest core hit 70ºC









It was during afternoon, ambient temp was at 31ºC, I'm using H100i with 2x 2500RPM SP120 in push, will be changing to push n' pull in the future.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ViTosS*
> 
> I don't plan to go over 4.5Ghz 1.226v, today playing Crysis 3 the hottest core hit 70ºC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was during afternoon, ambient temp was at 31ºC, I'm using H100i with 2x 2500RPM SP120 in push, will be changing to push n' pull in the future.


if you have good pressure optimized fans which you do. Then moving to push /pull will not add much more than noise.

I tried it with h110. It gained 1c.


----------



## ViTosS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> if you have good pressure optimized fans which you do. Then moving to push /pull will not add much more than noise.
> 
> I tried it with h110. It gained 1c.


Yea I know, but I will add in front of my Corsair 350D and the top (where H100i rad is at) I will leave for 2x 120mm fans exhaust. I don't have air filter on top and my fans are pushing fresh air from outside to inside, and that brings a lot of dust to my case, so this way I will fix that problem and won't need to buy the air filter to the top, since the top fans will be pulling hot air from inside to outside.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ViTosS*
> 
> Yea I know, but I will add in front of my Corsair 350D and the top (where H100i rad is at) I will leave for 2x 120mm fans exhaust. I don't have air filter on top and my fans are pushing fresh air from outside to inside, and that brings a lot of dust to my case, so this way I will fix that problem and won't need to buy the air filter to the top, since the top fans will be pulling hot air from inside to outside.


if you are adding more restriction then it makes more sense.


----------



## ViTosS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> if you are adding more restriction then it makes more sense.


Sorry, what did you mean? (my english is crap). If I would stick with the top push mount, I would have to buy an top filter for 350D for 14 dollars and pay 11 dollars shipment to Brazil, would also take like 1 month to arrive here, since I couldn't find the filter here in my country. And I would like to do a push n' pull in front with my H100i and in the future I can possible change to H105, I already bought the bracket converter for the HDD and SSD to install on the 5.25 ODD bay.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ViTosS*
> 
> Sorry, what did you mean? (my english is crap). If I would stick with the top push mount, I would have to buy an top filter for 350D for 14 dollars and pay 11 dollars shipment to Brazil, would also take like 1 month to arrive here, since I couldn't find the filter here in my country. And I would like to do a push n' pull in front with my H100i and in the future I can possible change to H105, I already bought the bracket converter for the HDD and SSD to install on the 5.25 ODD bay.


I thought you were saying you that when you moved it to the front it would need the push/pull to keep the same pressure. Like if you added filters.


----------



## ViTosS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> I thought you were saying you that when you moved it to the front it would need the push/pull to keep the same pressure. Like if you added filters.


Oh I see, nah, it's just a way I can do push n' pull and don't need to buy a filter for top and wait 1 month to arrive, since I already bought the bracket all I have to do is move SSD and HDD to optical drive disk area


----------



## freezer2k

Hi,

does the VCCIN, so CPU Input Voltage affect idle power consumption?

I just lowered it from 1.7V to 1.4V and it seems like idle power consumption dropped by up to 0.7W.

//Edit
Also small FFT in prime95 now consume 2W less


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freezer2k*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> does the VCCIN, so CPU Input Voltage affect idle power consumption?
> 
> I just lowered it from 1.7V to 1.4V and it seems like idle power consumption dropped by up to 0.7W.
> 
> //Edit
> Also small FFT in prime95 now consume 2W less


Potentially, but you can't trust software sensors for it. You would need to measure your system power consumption from the wall socket. Running 1.4v input is not advised either way, i think.


----------



## abctoz

you answered your own question







it is the voltage going in to the cpu where it is regulated down to lower voltages for the core uncore etc, since you turned it down and its closer to the other voltages, the regulation is more efficient(guessing here XD)


----------



## freezer2k

Yea i'm measuring from the wall socket with a good power meter.

It's set to 1.3V now in BIOS and 1.280V via sensors!

My Pentium G3420 @ 3.2GHz has turned speed step off and running at a constant voltage of 0.870V; so the VCCIN is still 0.410V higher =)

Setting VCCIN to 1.25V in BIOS (probably 1.205V real) did make even the BIOS completely unstable.

Prime95 smallFFT is now running at 30W total power from the wall socket


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freezer2k*
> 
> Yea i'm measuring from the wall socket with a good power meter.
> 
> It's set to 1.3V now in BIOS and 1.280V via sensors!
> 
> My Pentium G3420 @ 3.2GHz has turned speed step off and running at a constant voltage of 0.870V; so the VCCIN is still 0.410V higher =)
> 
> Setting VCCIN to 1.25V in BIOS (probably 1.205V real) did make even the BIOS completely unstable.
> 
> Prime95 smallFFT is now running at 30W total power from the wall socket


That's pretty cool. Any chance of a pic showing power reading with something like prime and hwinfo sensors tab on screen?


----------



## jayfresh1271

i am having problems where i do not know if my overclock is good or not i am getting errors on prime95 28.5 64bit but when i run prime95 v27.9 i could run it for hours with no errors or blue screens
settings i5 4670k multi at 43 uncore multi at 34 vid is at 1.295 uncore vid at 1.20 input at 2.1 LLC at 1


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayfresh1271*
> 
> i am having problems where i do not know if my overclock is good or not i am getting errors on prime95 28.5 64bit but when i run prime95 v27.9 i could run it for hours with no errors or blue screens
> settings i5 4670k multi at 43 uncore multi at 34 vid is at 1.295 uncore vid at 1.20 input at 2.1 LLC at 1


do you need prime95 28.3 stability for a specific workload?

I only use that version for very short runs.


----------



## Gregory14

finally.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## jayfresh1271

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> do you need prime95 28.3 stability for a specific workload?
> 
> I only use that version for very short runs.


i am using prime95 28.5 i am just trying to see if my overclock is stable i could not find 28.3


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayfresh1271*
> 
> i am using prime95 28.5 i am just trying to see if my overclock is stable i could not find 28.3


typo. I meant 28.5.

It will require a large amount of vcore added to get stable on 28.5 vs 27.9 due to avx2.


----------



## jayfresh1271

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> typo. I meant 28.5.
> 
> It will require a large amount of vcore added to get stable on 28.5 vs 27.9 due to avx2.


i pass IBT on high but when i use that version of prime either i get a blue screen or a core fails but when i use 27.9 it runs for hours with no problems i just want to check if my overclock is stable since i do not have any other freeware software to test my overclock


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayfresh1271*
> 
> i pass IBT on high but when i use that version of prime either i get a blue screen or a core fails but when i use 27.9 it runs for hours with no problems i just want to check if my overclock is stable since i do not have any other freeware software to test my overclock


ibt is tough too. I honestly wouldnt worry about 28.5. Use the program x264. The program is in the op.


----------



## jayfresh1271

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> ibt is tough too. I honestly wouldnt worry about 28.5. Use the program x264. The program is in the op.


where is the x264 program i try to look for n can not find it do u have the link ?


----------



## ChaosAD

After some time at 4.6Ghz, i thought to finally try and stabilze my 4.7Ghz oc. Summer temps dont help much, 28+C room temp, but i did it and its one week 24/7 folding stable (and still going), which i think it enough









Below i write down all my folding stabe overclocks for x45, x46 and x47 multis.

Username: ChaosAD
CPU Model: i7 4770K
Core Multiplier: x45/x46/x47
CPU VID: 1.185v/1.23v/1.305v
Vcore: 1.20v/1.25v/1.32v
Uncore Multiplier: x41/x43/x43
Uncore Voltage: 1.15v/1.21v/1.21v (under load)
Input Voltage: 1.85v/1.85v/1.99v
Cooling Solution: Custom water with triple rad/delided
Stability Test: Always latest x264 benchmark for 5 passes (its the hardest to pass) and then 24/7 Folding
Batch Number: L310B487
Ram Speed: 2600 11-13-13-30 1T with very tight subtimings (still testing)
Ram Voltage: 1.665v
Motherboard: GB Z87X-OC
LLC Setting: Extreme


----------



## jayfresh1271

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayfresh1271*
> 
> where is the x264 program i try to look for n can not find it do u have the link ?


i found it thank u going to try it to see how it goes


----------



## BUDAFILMS

Username: budafilms
CPU Model: i7 4770K
Core Multiplier: x43
CPU VID: 1.25
Vcore: 1.36
Uncore Multiplier: x35
Uncore Voltage: auto
Input Voltage: auto
Cooling Solution: H60
Stability Test: Prime 95 - Cinebench - Personal Render with Apple Compressor

Ram Speed: 2400 XMP Profile1
Ram Voltage: 1.65 V
Motherboard: GB Z87X-UD5H
LLC Setting: Extreme

Max. Temp.: 72 Celsius
Min. Idle: 31

I want to go higher. But in x44 my system reset - I use Hackintosh. I'm thinking to delid soon to go further. Any Ideas


----------



## PaycheckNZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> Got it running at 1.35v now. At 1.325v I got a BSOD as well. Going by bumps of 0.025v. 5Ghz won't boot yet at 1.35v but that could also be my 500 times BSOD Windows 8 installation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will try Windows XP tomorrow and Windows 7 after the weekend.
> 
> So far I'm more than happy with this chip. If I delid it I can safely run 4.9 Giggles (=]) 24/7. 5Ghz won't be possible but I won't get any closer then this I guess.


I had been getting similar results to you, and IIRC I managed to boot mine to Windows 7 at 5.0GHz / 1.325V. It did of course crash shortly after booting.
Going so high is an interesting experiment for sure, but nothing more. Most people on air cooling seem to be at a multiplier of 46 or less, to get it stable though with reasonable temps. A quick skim shows only about one person on 47 or above.

Early on when I was trying 4.7GHz and higher, the hottest Prime95 test hit 100 degrees, and it survived there for a couple of minutes, before I realised I was looking at the wrong temperature value. In fact I can tell you that when it hits 100 degrees, all you see are two zeros. i.e. "00" in HWInfo, and it mistakenly thinks the min is zero degrees!

For now I have settled on 4624MHz (46 x 100.5) and have been testing with the hottest test in Prime95 28.5 for 10 minutes. That brought the core max temp to 87 degrees, which I've learnt is okay for a BRIEF stress test.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BUDAFILMS*
> 
> Username: budafilms
> CPU Model: i7 4770K
> Core Multiplier: x43
> CPU VID: 1.25
> Vcore: 1.36
> Uncore Multiplier: x35
> Uncore Voltage: auto
> Input Voltage: auto
> Cooling Solution: H60
> Stability Test: Prime 95 - Cinebench - Personal Render with Apple Compressor
> 
> Ram Speed: 2400 XMP Profile1
> Ram Voltage: 1.65 V
> Motherboard: GB Z87X-UD5H
> LLC Setting: Extreme
> 
> Max. Temp.: 72 Celsius
> Min. Idle: 31
> 
> I want to go higher. But in x44 my system reset - I use Hackintosh. I'm thinking to delid soon to go further. Any Ideas


Quote:


> CPU VID: 1.25
> Vcore: 1.36


Shouldn't those be almost the same?

Manually set uncore to 33x and 1.15v, also manually set input voltage 0.6 above vcore. Delid won't really help you stabilize OC if it's already cool (72c max)


----------



## Gregory14

I backed it down to 1.32v for 4.5Ghz. Takes a whole +.15v for 4.7Ghz. Was getting BSOD Whea Uncorretable Error 0x124, thats for more vCore right:?


----------



## BUDAFILMS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Shouldn't those be almost the same?
> 
> Manually set uncore to 33x and 1.15v, also manually set input voltage 0.6 above vcore. Delid won't really help you stabilize OC if it's already cool (72c max)


Thanks!
Temperature are the same. But the Vcore just going to 1.275, much lower than before!
For the moment is stable, I did some work rendering and a couple of short test.

I think I should try goes up with Vcore and Mhz, but If I get 85 degrees is't not good for my work. I render 4-8 hours and I need not pass 70 for that time.


----------



## angelotti

Those of you that still rely on x264 for testing OC stability, might want to give 'High Efficiency Video Coding' (x265) a try.
While encoding with x265 to compare the quality against x264, i noticed the pc was less responsive (almost lagging, as if it were running on high priority).., so i decided to log it.



As you can see, the difference is not major on a non-HT cpu, but i assume that the used resources will scale better on i7's.
The tests were done with several (less intensive) applications running in the background.

The bigger upshot (other than the slight increase in cpu usage) is that x265 encodes ~10 times slower than x264 (at least on my 4670), so there will be fewer brakes in the test (between loops).
On the downside, h265 is still in short trousers compared to h264, so the updates will be plenty. Also, i have not managed to make it loop from the CLI, like the x264 test..
If anybody wants to give it a try, here are some settings to begin with..
_x265 --preset slower --threads %threads% --input - --input-res 1920x1080 --fps 23.976 --frames 2121 --no-high-tier --b-intra --crf 22 --psy-rdoq 1.5 --no-cu-lossless --no-psnr --overscan crop --crop-rect 0,20,0,22 --colormatrix bt470bg --output encoded_
..these settings are for the video file i included in the x264 test V2.


----------



## feniks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregory14*
> 
> I backed it down to 1.32v for 4.5Ghz. Takes a whole +.15v for 4.7Ghz. Was getting BSOD Whea Uncorretable Error 0x124, thats for more vCore right:?


yeah, BSOD 124 WHEA usually means more vcore is needed. you might wan tot bump up the VCCIN as well (might give better stability in a long run even if it doesn't directly limit the vcore under load).
0.15v difference between 4.5GHz to 4.7GHz sounds about right in such voltage range.


----------



## Unknownm

Got hands of my first Haswell Mobile processor which I believe was the whole idea of haswell.. from reading a review site while back.

Was able to use TS6.00 to keep it at 3.2Ghz, now if I can force overclocking little bit


----------



## unaghy

Hi all brave overclockers!

I hope I can find help here. I have problems with i5 4670k overclocking. I cant just pass through 4,2GHz! To get 4,3GHz I need to go up to VID 1,45v and too high temp. Based on the list, I have worst OC posted. Basically, I need to use high voltage to get stable system (tested during gaming as well). I have also newest BIOS for my MoBo.
I just cant find out what is the problem and still hope its not due to poor CPU.

Username: unaghy
CPU Model: i5 4670K
Batch #: L317B811
Core Multiplier: x40/x41/x42
CPU VID: 1.250v/1,270v/1,330v
Vcore: 1,249v/1,268v/1,327v
Uncore Multiplier: x33
Uncore Voltage: 1050v
Input Voltage: 1,800v/1,800v/1,910v
Cooling Solution: Scythe Mugen 4 on MX2, delided - CLU under IHS
Stability Test: 1h Prime 95

Ram Speed: 1600, XMP disabled
Motherboard: GB H87X-HD3
C1/3/7/EIST - disabled

Max. Temp.: 78/84/88 Celsius


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unaghy*
> 
> Hi all brave overclockers!
> 
> I hope I can find help here. I have problems with i5 4670k overclocking. I cant just pass through 4,2GHz! To get 4,3GHz I need to go up to VID 1,45v and too high temp. Based on the list, I have worst OC posted. Basically, I need to use high voltage to get stable system (tested during gaming as well). I have also newest BIOS for my MoBo.
> I just cant find out what is the problem and still hope its not due to poor CPU.
> 
> Username: unaghy
> CPU Model: i5 4670K
> Batch #: L317B811
> Core Multiplier: x40/x41/x42
> CPU VID: 1.250v/1,270v/1,330v
> Vcore: 1,249v/1,268v/1,327v
> Uncore Multiplier: x33
> Uncore Voltage: 1050v
> Input Voltage: 1,800v/1,800v/1,910v
> Cooling Solution: Scythe Mugen 4 on MX2, delided - CLU under IHS
> Stability Test: 1h Prime 95
> 
> Ram Speed: 1600, XMP disabled
> Motherboard: GB H87X-HD3
> C1/3/7/EIST - disabled
> 
> Max. Temp.: 78/84/88 Celsius


your motherboard is the issue I bet. Those vrms are weak. I own a asrock H87 pro4 as my media/gmod sever. The board limits my 4670k to around 4.2ghz because the vrms get too hot past that . I put the same cpu in my z87 and get 4.5ghz.

Get yourself a z87/z97 mobo to get the max overclock. Something with at least 8phases would be best.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> Got hands of my first Haswell Mobile processor which I believe was the whole idea of haswell.. from reading a review site while back.
> 
> Was able to use TS6.00 to keep it at 3.2Ghz, now if I can force overclocking little bit


Let me know how you go with it, I've got the 4710qm chip and it throttles like no tomorrow in XTU bench as an example (current or power limit which you just can't change).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angelotti*
> 
> Those of you that still rely on x264 for testing OC stability, might want to give 'High Efficiency Video Coding' (x265) a try.
> While encoding with x265 to compare the quality against x264, i noticed the pc was less responsive (almost lagging, as if it were running on high priority).., so i decided to log it.


How do you get it to run.. all I get is it:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



================================================================
x265-64 Stability test
================================================================

x265 [info]: HEVC encoder version 1.3+199-7c1aba99f40d
x265 [info]: build info [Windows][GCC 4.8.1][64 bit] 8bpp
x265 [info]: using cpu capabilities: MMX2 SSE2Fast SSSE3 SSE4.2 AVX AVX2 FMA3 LZCNT BMI2

==== Configuration =============================================

Log name = 1
Log name = x265_log-1.rtf
Loops = 1

x265 [info]: HEVC encoder version 1.3+199-7c1aba99f40d
x265 [info]: build info [Windows][GCC 4.8.1][64 bit] 8bpp
x265 [info]: using cpu capabilities: MMX2 SSE2Fast SSSE3 SSE4.2 AVX AVX2 FMA3 LZCNT BMI2
==== Results ===================================================

Start: 8:33:34.28 Wed 17/09/2014

Loop 1: 8:33:34.30
yuv [info]: 1920x1080 fps 23976/1000 i420p8 unknown frame count
x265 [info]: HEVC encoder version 1.3+199-7c1aba99f40d
x265 [info]: build info [Windows][GCC 4.8.1][64 bit] 8bpp
x265 [info]: using cpu capabilities: MMX2 SSE2Fast SSSE3 SSE4.2 AVX AVX2 FMA3 LZCNT BMI2
x265 [info]: WPP streams / pool / frames : 35 / 16 / 3
x265 [info]: Main profile, Level-4 (Main tier)
x265 [info]: CU size : 64
x265 [info]: Max RQT depth inter / intra : 2 / 2
x265 [info]: ME / range / subpel / merge : star / 57 / 3 / 3
x265 [info]: Keyframe min / max / scenecut : 23 / 250 / 40
x265 [info]: Lookahead / bframes / badapt : 30 / 8 / 2
x265 [info]: b-pyramid / weightp / weightb / refs: 1 / 1 / 1 / 3
x265 [info]: Rate Control / AQ-Strength / CUTree : CRF-22.0 / 1.0 / 1
x265 [info]: tools: rect amp rd=6 psy-rdoq=1.50 lft sao-lcu signhide


----------



## unclewebb

Unknownm - The 4700MQ can be overclocked +2 bins of additional turbo boost. As error-id10t mentioned, the 47 Watt TDP limit will result in a lot of throttling when running Prime95 or any app that uses the AVX or AVX 2 instructions. The latest version of ThrottleStop lets you overclock these CPUs and you can also reduce the core voltage which helps a little. Intel XTU should work too.

ThrottleStop 7 beta 3
https://www.sendspace.com/file/oquhg3


----------



## Unknownm

Thank you! After dinner I will give it a try.

Sent from my HTC Incredible S


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angelotti*
> 
> Those of you that still rely on x264 for testing OC stability, might want to give 'High Efficiency Video Coding' (x265) a try.
> While encoding with x265 to compare the quality against x264, i noticed the pc was less responsive (almost lagging, as if it were running on high priority).., so i decided to log it.
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, the difference is not major on a non-HT cpu, but i assume that the used resources will scale better on i7's.
> The tests were done with several (less intensive) applications running in the background.
> 
> The bigger upshot (other than the slight increase in cpu usage) is that x265 encodes ~10 times slower than x264 (at least on my 4670), so there will be fewer brakes in the test (between loops).
> On the downside, h265 is still in short trousers compared to h264, so the updates will be plenty. Also, i have not managed to make it loop from the CLI, like the x264 test..
> If anybody wants to give it a try, here are some settings to begin with..
> _x265 --preset slower --threads %threads% --input - --input-res 1920x1080 --fps 23.976 --frames 2121 --no-high-tier --b-intra --crf 22 --psy-rdoq 1.5 --no-cu-lossless --no-psnr --overscan crop --crop-rect 0,20,0,22 --colormatrix bt470bg --output encoded_
> ..these settings are for the video file i included in the x264 test V2.


I've been interested, but not really sure what i'm doing with commandline stuff. Thanks!

Not sure where to actually download a usable encoder, or 100% sure what to do with files, script etc to get it working. Could you help me out a little?


----------



## angelotti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> ...How do you get it to run.. all I get is it:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ================================================================
> x265-64 Stability test
> ================================================================
> 
> x265 [info]: HEVC encoder version 1.3+199-7c1aba99f40d
> x265 [info]: build info [Windows][GCC 4.8.1][64 bit] 8bpp
> x265 [info]: using cpu capabilities: MMX2 SSE2Fast SSSE3 SSE4.2 AVX AVX2 FMA3 LZCNT BMI2
> 
> ==== Configuration =============================================
> 
> Log name = 1
> Log name = x265_log-1.rtf
> Loops = 1
> 
> x265 [info]: HEVC encoder version 1.3+199-7c1aba99f40d
> x265 [info]: build info [Windows][GCC 4.8.1][64 bit] 8bpp
> x265 [info]: using cpu capabilities: MMX2 SSE2Fast SSSE3 SSE4.2 AVX AVX2 FMA3 LZCNT BMI2
> ==== Results ===================================================
> 
> Start: 8:33:34.28 Wed 17/09/2014
> 
> Loop 1: 8:33:34.30
> yuv [info]: 1920x1080 fps 23976/1000 i420p8 unknown frame count
> x265 [info]: HEVC encoder version 1.3+199-7c1aba99f40d
> x265 [info]: build info [Windows][GCC 4.8.1][64 bit] 8bpp
> x265 [info]: using cpu capabilities: MMX2 SSE2Fast SSSE3 SSE4.2 AVX AVX2 FMA3 LZCNT BMI2
> x265 [info]: WPP streams / pool / frames : 35 / 16 / 3
> x265 [info]: Main profile, Level-4 (Main tier)
> x265 [info]: CU size : 64
> x265 [info]: Max RQT depth inter / intra : 2 / 2
> x265 [info]: ME / range / subpel / merge : star / 57 / 3 / 3
> x265 [info]: Keyframe min / max / scenecut : 23 / 250 / 40
> x265 [info]: Lookahead / bframes / badapt : 30 / 8 / 2
> x265 [info]: b-pyramid / weightp / weightb / refs: 1 / 1 / 1 / 3
> x265 [info]: Rate Control / AQ-Strength / CUTree : CRF-22.0 / 1.0 / 1
> x265 [info]: tools: rect amp rd=6 psy-rdoq=1.50 lft sao-lcu signhide


Well, as i said, i didn't manage to make it loop from the CLI. It only supports '_yuv_' and '_y4v_' input formats in the CLI and i couldn't find a decent one. Converting the original with 'ffmpeg' to get a '_yuv_' file would mean loosing the fine details of the original file (which made it so perfect for the input in the first place).. If i will find a proper yuv file, i will compile a new test based on HEVC.

*EDIT! It turns out 'yuv' and 'y4v' are raw files, so i took the trouble to extract it from the original video and i ended up with a 6GB raw file. So, there won't be a 'CLI test loop' until x265 adds support for other input formats.
*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> I've been interested, but not really sure what i'm doing with commandline stuff. Thanks!
> 
> Not sure where to actually download a usable encoder, or 100% sure what to do with files, script etc to get it working. Could you help me out a little?


There are a few compiled binaries of x265 out there, each tweaked a little from the original, but the most comprehensive one (in terms of GUI settings and info on those settings) is *Selur's Hybrid* package. You can also use it's queue as a loop replacement, by adding the job multiple times (though there will be 1-2 seconds intervals between encodes).

If you decide to use 'Hybrid', select x265 '*video handling*' in the main tab then switch to the x265 tab, and:
set CRF to 20, preset to slower (and apply) and tune to none - in the x265's main tab
set 'me range' to 60 (but you can also leave it at 57) - in the x265's motion tab
set 'Psy-RDO' to 1.8 or 1.5 - in the x265's rate control tab
set threads to x2 the amount of logical cores and disable the qp creation - in the x265's misc tab
These settings are good enough to start with. Don't mind the 'crop' settings i posted earlier, since it will still analyze the black bars.., it just won't write them, so it's useless. In order to prevent they're analysis, you would need to put ancient avisynth filters in front of the encoder, and that would do much more harm than good.

If you get an error on the 'mp4 box gui', head over to: (main tab) *config* >> (secondary tab) *tools* and click on the '_clear all cached tools info_' and let it restart.
You can also manually update the x265 binaries to the very latest, but the link on the videoLAN's website is broken, so you'll have to use mirrors.

HEVC works differently from x264, so the settings ported from x264 will have different values! Inform on the particulars of any setting before modifying it. Don't change them to match the x264 test V2's settings because it will probably slow things down.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angelotti*
> 
> Well, as i said, i didn't manage to make it loop from the CLI. It only supports '_yuv_' and '_y4v_' input formats in the CLI and i couldn't find a decent one. Converting the original with 'ffmpeg' to get a '_yuv_' file would mean loosing the fine details of the original file (which made it so perfect for the input in the first place).. If i will find a proper yuv file, i will compile a new test based on HEVC.
> There are a few compiled binaries of x265 out there, each tweaked a little from the original, but the most comprehensive one (in terms of GUI settings and info on those settings) is *Selur's Hybrid* package. You can also use it's queue as a loop replacement, by adding the job multiple times (though there will be 1-2 seconds intervals between encodes).
> 
> If you decide to use 'Hybrid', select x265 '*video handling*' in the main tab then switch to the x265 tab, and:
> set CRF to 20, preset to slower (and apply) and tune to none - in the x265's main tab
> set 'me range' to 60 (but you can also leave it at 57) - in the x265's motion tab
> set 'Psy-RDO' to 1.8 or 1.5 - in the x265's rate control tab
> set threads to x2 the amount of logical cores and disable the qp creation - in the x265's misc tab
> These settings are good enough to start with. Don't mind the 'crop' settings i posted earlier, since it will still analyze the black bars.., it just won't write them, so it's useless. In order to prevent they're analysis, you would need to put ancient avisynth filters in front of the encoder, and that would do much more harm than good.
> 
> If you get an error on the 'mp4 box gui', head over to: (main tab) *config* >> (secondary tab) *tools* and click on the '_clear all cached tools info_' and let it restart.
> You can also manually update the x265 binaries to the very latest, but the link on the videoLAN's website is broken, so you'll have to use mirrors.
> 
> HEVC works differently from x264, so the settings ported from x264 will have different values! Inform on the particulars of any setting before modifying it. Don't change them to match the x264 test V2's settings because it will probably slow things down.


Thanks!


----------



## SC2Steven

Hello, im new on the forum,
i do a quick presentation of myself:
im SC2Steven, my name is Stefano, im 29, im from italy and im an hardcore gamer of starcraft 2 heart of the swarm.
it's some weeks im experimenting overclocking with my new haswell 4670k i5 3.4.
i went on other forums too, mainly on tom's hardware but they didn't help me very much and they was always saying i was doing too many questions and giving too many infos.
for what i saw 'til now, here the clime is different, i like that smile.gif
i was linked to this thread and i closely employed all night or so to read as much more info as possible to get a good overclock.
my specs
cooler: xigmatek
mb: z87-g45 msi
processor : i5 4670k haswell
hard disk : 1 terabyte sata 6
memory: kingston 1333 mhz (hwmonitor say i can overclock to 1600 so i did it, and also if my computer phisically support 1866 with gaming, even after xtu 1 hour test, but i red the guide about ram overclocking with cpu overclocking)
case i think x11 but im not sure i don't know how to identify it im pretty newwwwbieeee. but im pretty sure he has 2 lateral 12-13 cm fans and 1 frontal and 1 backward 12-13 cm fan.

my experience with overclocking: stable till x41, x42, unstable (very much) at x43-44, never ever thought or dreamt about 45-46 cuz the temps with 43-44 were 95 at high stress/gaming.

i have only 1 problem now, with my new overclocking, i see appearing the sound of when u connect an usb port often, even if im not connecting anything..... but for all the rest, after have red the guide ....... i cannot believe (cause of my cooler and my overclocking experience)
but after an intel burn test 10 tests high stress test, my machine run at multiplier 45 and it does passed intel burn test 10 test high test and extreme tuning utility 1 hour stress test.
can you help me to say if the intel burn test output sound good or if it is unstable?

Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-4670K CPU @ 3.40GHz
Clock Speed: 3,43 GHz
Active Physical Cores: 4
Total System Memory: 8135 MB

Stress Level: High (2048 MB)
Testing started on 18/09/2014 06:24:35
Time (s) Speed (GFlops) Result
[06:25:37] 51.307 51.5050 3.429512e-002
[06:26:53] 63.467 41.6368 3.429512e-002
[06:28:12] 65.884 40.1089 3.429512e-002
[06:29:32] 66.235 39.8967 3.429512e-002
[06:30:52] 67.033 39.4214 3.429512e-002
[06:32:12] 66.659 39.6430 3.429512e-002
[06:33:33] 67.394 39.2106 3.429512e-002
[06:34:53] 67.487 39.1563 3.429512e-002
[06:36:14] 66.827 39.5431 3.429512e-002
[06:37:34] 67.488 39.1560 3.429512e-002
Testing ended on 18/09/2014 06:37:35
Test Result: Success. my settings:
multiplier: 45 (dynamic)(eist on by guide)(C state on by guide at c7 )
cpu vid 1.299 (i wanted 1.3500 but if i enter more to 1.299 the valor become red, could i enter it anyways?
by the way i compensed with enabling a + on core voltage offset mode and i entered 0.049 as value.
uncore : 35
uncore voltage: 1.100 v
vccin= 1,845

i did all stress test now, and the bug of the usb connection seems continuing even after having fixed register with advanced systemcare. do anybody know what it could be?

im going to finally try it at gaming.
i play 1 game and only: starcraft 2 heart of the swarm.

but maybe before i reset a couple of times to see it it keeps running.
do anybody know what the usb bug could be? sound of usb connections when isn't happening anything?
thank you
Steven


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> im SC2Steven, my name is Stefano, im 29, im from italy and im an hardcore gamer of starcraft 2 heart of the swarm.


If you posted on TL i would have grabbed you







Hi!

Looks like you might be missing windows 7 service pack 1, which is needed for the CPU to use some instruction sets (avx, avx2) and perform properly.

Do that if you don't have it and you're on w7, then go here: https://mega.co.nz/#!3tAGnAqZ!QbCz2r1fG0WjM8DgGYeExngGypaHftAzPUgTSn2kAdk

extract the folder to a new folder, then run the 64 bit - log thing, use whatever number of loops you feel like and 8 threads.

For OC settings changes, yes you can apply 1.3v+ on vcore. 1.35 is reasonably safe, but by that point you're getting to the level where you might have to adjust OC in the future because your CPU will require a bit higher voltages to maintain the same multiplier, or might have to drop one, which is more likely with heavier usage on many cores for long periods of time

you should set VCCIN to ~1.95v, if you can find LLC for it then set it to a high level. I'm not sure which it is on MSI. Which cooler is it exactly that you're using? You should be able to run an i5 @1.3v, if you're running the right loads and not stuff like IBT at least








Quote:


> i have only 1 problem now, with my new overclocking, i see appearing the sound of when u connect an usb port often, even if im not connecting anything


Hm, maybe try manually setting base clock to 100.00 and double check that your RAM is running in spec


----------



## Feladis

What's a decent overclock for a 4690k with Corsair H110 cooler? I seem to be stable at 4.6 ghz with 1.39 vcore


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SC2Steven*
> 
> Hello,multiplier: 45 (dynamic)(eist on by guide)(C state on by guide at c7 )
> cpu vid 1.299 (i wanted 1.3500 but if i enter more to 1.299 the valor become red, could i enter it anyways?
> by the way i compensed with enabling a + on core voltage offset mode and i entered 0.049 as value.
> uncore : 35
> uncore voltage: 1.100 v
> vccin= 1,845


Hello back.

So from the above, I would suggest you move away from adaptive to manual mode and just keep 1.299v if that's what's working for you. Why go higher unless you're chasing more giggles of course, if you do then just put 1.35v (remember it's actually 1.37v once under load so obviously start watching temps). You also mentioned changing RAM speed but I didn't clearly understand how - if you haven't done it this way then use XMP only. Set and Forget (well you can switch to 1T as it's likely on 2 but..).

XTU stability isn't very good "stability" test IMO, just grab the x264 from this thread and run that. You can also use the XTU Bench which is harder (make sure you're in Manual mode first).


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unclewebb*
> 
> Unknownm - The 4700MQ can be overclocked +2 bins of additional turbo boost. As error-id10t mentioned, the 47 Watt TDP limit will result in a lot of throttling when running Prime95 or any app that uses the AVX or AVX 2 instructions. The latest version of ThrottleStop lets you overclock these CPUs and you can also reduce the core voltage which helps a little. Intel XTU should work too.
> 
> ThrottleStop 7 beta 3
> https://www.sendspace.com/file/oquhg3


I lowered all voltages for each profile. 36T is for gaming and 30T for video encoding etc. LinX 64-bit gives me about 92c @ 30T with lower voltage without it throttling down even more..


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Feladis*
> 
> What's a decent overclock for a 4690k with Corsair H110 cooler? I seem to be stable at 4.6 ghz with 1.39 vcore


That's pretty normal. Some can hit 47,48 with those voltages, some can't hit 46 (but i think almost all can, now)


----------



## PaycheckNZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SC2Steven*
> 
> Hello, im new on the forum,
> i do a quick presentation of myself:
> im SC2Steven, my name is Stefano, im 29, im from italy and im an hardcore gamer of starcraft 2 heart of the swarm.
> it's some weeks im experimenting overclocking with my new haswell 4670k i5 3.4.
> i went on other forums too, mainly on tom's hardware but they didn't help me very much and they was always saying i was doing too many questions and giving too many infos.
> for what i saw 'til now, here the clime is different, i like that smile.gif
> i was linked to this thread and i closely employed all night or so to read as much more info as possible to get a good overclock.
> my specs
> cooler: xigmatek
> mb: z87-g45 msi
> processor : i5 4670k haswell
> hard disk : 1 terabyte sata 6
> memory: kingston 1333 mhz (hwmonitor say i can overclock to 1600 so i did it, and also if my computer phisically support 1866 with gaming, even after xtu 1 hour test, but i red the guide about ram overclocking with cpu overclocking)
> case i think x11 but im not sure i don't know how to identify it im pretty newwwwbieeee. but im pretty sure he has 2 lateral 12-13 cm fans and 1 frontal and 1 backward 12-13 cm fan.
> 
> my experience with overclocking: stable till x41, x42, unstable (very much) at x43-44, never ever thought or dreamt about 45-46 cuz the temps with 43-44 were 95 at high stress/gaming.
> 
> i have only 1 problem now, with my new overclocking, i see appearing the sound of when u connect an usb port often, even if im not connecting anything..... but for all the rest, after have red the guide ....... i cannot believe (cause of my cooler and my overclocking experience)
> but after an intel burn test 10 tests high stress test, my machine run at multiplier 45 and it does passed intel burn test 10 test high test and extreme tuning utility 1 hour stress test.
> can you help me to say if the intel burn test output sound good or if it is unstable?
> 
> Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-4670K CPU @ 3.40GHz
> Clock Speed: 3,43 GHz
> Active Physical Cores: 4
> Total System Memory: 8135 MB
> 
> Stress Level: High (2048 MB)
> Testing started on 18/09/2014 06:24:35
> Time (s) Speed (GFlops) Result
> [06:25:37] 51.307 51.5050 3.429512e-002
> [06:26:53] 63.467 41.6368 3.429512e-002
> [06:28:12] 65.884 40.1089 3.429512e-002
> [06:29:32] 66.235 39.8967 3.429512e-002
> [06:30:52] 67.033 39.4214 3.429512e-002
> [06:32:12] 66.659 39.6430 3.429512e-002
> [06:33:33] 67.394 39.2106 3.429512e-002
> [06:34:53] 67.487 39.1563 3.429512e-002
> [06:36:14] 66.827 39.5431 3.429512e-002
> [06:37:34] 67.488 39.1560 3.429512e-002
> Testing ended on 18/09/2014 06:37:35
> Test Result: Success. my settings:
> multiplier: 45 (dynamic)(eist on by guide)(C state on by guide at c7 )
> cpu vid 1.299 (i wanted 1.3500 but if i enter more to 1.299 the valor become red, could i enter it anyways?
> by the way i compensed with enabling a + on core voltage offset mode and i entered 0.049 as value.
> uncore : 35
> uncore voltage: 1.100 v
> vccin= 1,845
> 
> i did all stress test now, and the bug of the usb connection seems continuing even after having fixed register with advanced systemcare. do anybody know what it could be?
> 
> im going to finally try it at gaming.
> i play 1 game and only: starcraft 2 heart of the swarm.
> 
> but maybe before i reset a couple of times to see it it keeps running.
> do anybody know what the usb bug could be? sound of usb connections when isn't happening anything?
> thank you
> Steven


I'm new here myself, but I think I can point out a few things that might be useful.

I used to get the noise of USB devices being inserted and removed while using my computer. It turned out to be the mouse, the cable was being bent awkwardly so often than the small wires in the cable began to break. In fact after the mouse gave in and I bought a second one, the same problem happened with that one too! At that point I finally realised it was due to the cable coming in from the side and being constantly bent differently all the time as I moved it. Took destroying two mice to realise the problem. Now I use a wireless and am very happy with it.

Your VID sounds very high for air cooling. I initially used between 1.275 and 1.3, but it just got too hot, and I have a Noctua U14S which is similar to your cooling system. They say that with air-cooling you can generally get away with a range of 1.2V to 1.3V, and it gets a bit too hot beyond that (unless de-lidded). I would definitely not go up to 1.35 without either switching to water-cooling, or de-lidding.
Your cache voltage seems plenty low though, so that may help a little with keeping temps a couple of degrees lower.

I now use 1.22V for vcore with 46x and it works great with more reasonable max temps in prime95. I think I also needed a bit more vccin rather than vcore, to improve stability. The +0.6V from vcore seems to be a pretty good rule.
I've also started to experiment with using a negative offset in adaptive mode, rather than a positive one, to reduce the voltage at idle and improve the average strain on the chip. Not as easy to test that though since it's not applicable to full load. I managed to force errors by switching between different load levels a lot.

Oh btw, I also play only SC2 HOTS nowdays


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SC2Steven*
> 
> Hello, im new on the forum,
> i do a quick presentation of myself:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> im SC2Steven, my name is Stefano, im 29, im from italy and im an hardcore gamer of starcraft 2 heart of the swarm.
> it's some weeks im experimenting overclocking with my new haswell 4670k i5 3.4.
> i went on other forums too, mainly on tom's hardware but they didn't help me very much and they was always saying i was doing too many questions and giving too many infos.
> for what i saw 'til now, here the clime is different, i like that smile.gif
> i was linked to this thread and i closely employed all night or so to read as much more info as possible to get a good overclock.
> my specs
> cooler: xigmatek
> mb: z87-g45 msi
> processor : i5 4670k haswell
> hard disk : 1 terabyte sata 6
> memory: kingston 1333 mhz (hwmonitor say i can overclock to 1600 so i did it, and also if my computer phisically support 1866 with gaming, even after xtu 1 hour test, but i red the guide about ram overclocking with cpu overclocking)
> case i think x11 but im not sure i don't know how to identify it im pretty newwwwbieeee. but im pretty sure he has 2 lateral 12-13 cm fans and 1 frontal and 1 backward 12-13 cm fan.
> 
> my experience with overclocking: stable till x41, x42, unstable (very much) at x43-44, never ever thought or dreamt about 45-46 cuz the temps with 43-44 were 95 at high stress/gaming.
> 
> i have only 1 problem now, with my new overclocking, i see appearing the sound of when u connect an usb port often, even if im not connecting anything..... but for all the rest, after have red the guide ....... i cannot believe (cause of my cooler and my overclocking experience)
> but after an intel burn test 10 tests high stress test, my machine run at multiplier 45 and it does passed intel burn test 10 test high test and extreme tuning utility 1 hour stress test.
> can you help me to say if the intel burn test output sound good or if it is unstable?
> 
> Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-4670K CPU @ 3.40GHz
> Clock Speed: 3,43 GHz
> Active Physical Cores: 4
> Total System Memory: 8135 MB
> 
> Stress Level: High (2048 MB)
> Testing started on 18/09/2014 06:24:35
> Time (s) Speed (GFlops) Result
> [06:25:37] 51.307 51.5050 3.429512e-002
> [06:26:53] 63.467 41.6368 3.429512e-002
> [06:28:12] 65.884 40.1089 3.429512e-002
> [06:29:32] 66.235 39.8967 3.429512e-002
> [06:30:52] 67.033 39.4214 3.429512e-002
> [06:32:12] 66.659 39.6430 3.429512e-002
> [06:33:33] 67.394 39.2106 3.429512e-002
> [06:34:53] 67.487 39.1563 3.429512e-002
> [06:36:14] 66.827 39.5431 3.429512e-002
> [06:37:34] 67.488 39.1560 3.429512e-002
> Testing ended on 18/09/2014 06:37:35
> Test Result: Success. my settings:
> multiplier: 45 (dynamic)(eist on by guide)(C state on by guide at c7 )
> cpu vid 1.299 (i wanted 1.3500 but if i enter more to 1.299 the valor become red, could i enter it anyways?
> by the way i compensed with enabling a + on core voltage offset mode and i entered 0.049 as value.
> uncore : 35
> uncore voltage: 1.100 v
> vccin= 1,845
> 
> 
> 
> i did all stress test now, and the bug of the usb connection seems continuing even after having fixed register with advanced systemcare. do anybody know what it could be?
> 
> im going to finally try it at gaming.
> i play 1 game and only: starcraft 2 heart of the swarm.
> 
> but maybe before i reset a couple of times to see it it keeps running.
> do anybody know what the usb bug could be? sound of usb connections when isn't happening anything?
> thank you
> Steven


I have a wireless mouse and was having same issues. After some updates windows decided it knew what the best driver was for my usb wifi and usb mouse. It would cause a usb inserted and removed sound pretty often. Went to the sight for both the realtek usb driver and the sight for the Logitech mouse and downloaded both drivers and have never had the issue again.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Feladis*
> 
> What's a decent overclock for a 4690k with Corsair H110 cooler? I seem to be stable at 4.6 ghz with 1.39 vcore


Normal? 4.5, 4.6 below 1.3V.
4.6 at 1.4V is ridiculous.

If it doesn't even boot on 4.6 at 1.2V then that's a below average chip.
Sure you have enough Vccin? With that 1.4V it must be like 2.0V+ already.


----------



## SC2Steven

hello guys, im pretty new to overclocking and i need some tips, may some of you help me?i specify, i red the FULL haswell overclocking guide so i don't come here 100% fresh but im still newbie... can i publish some screenshot from my bios to focus attention on what i am interested?
My computer specs are: haswell i5 3.4 4670k, mb z87-g45 and xigmatek cooler, so i don't think i will go far but i really wanna reach 4.5 and im pretty close with testing to reach it, i just need some more additional info.
my actual overclocking is:
x45 core ratio[override by guide] (dynamic, eist on, turboboost on legacy tweaking disable)
x34 uncore ratio[override by guide] (stock, i red guide i saw benchmarks so i will Always use uncore stock ratio, if not lower)
core vid = 1.380
uncore vid= 1.100
VCCIN= 1.984

im still not very stable or well, at idle computer i have on the 4 cores between 30 and 33 degrees, but when i run a high motion game it istant turn all to 85-90 and it is too much, and i know the mistake is between core vid and vccin, and i need to adjust some more settings that i don't well know how they works.


digitall power:
should i move phase control? and in normal or optimized, or ill just let auto?
vdroop offset control, i red the guide, but i want to ask, which % is recommended for this setting?
and what is the transient boost?

cpu features
should i turn enabled limit cpumaxval? bios say that if i turn on that value i enable higher CPU IDS.
c1e support? enable auto or disable?
cpu (A) current limit, long duration short and maintained power limit, should i change those valors?

VOLTAGES!!!! the most important sector imho....
svid communication, serial voltage identification support: enabled auto or disabled?
internal voltage ratio efficienty management: auto, enabled or disabled?
I THINK very important thing that i don't know, how could i set, what are core ratio voltage offset and uncore ratio voltage offset? they help? they don't? they could be set max to 0.049 if not red string.

i hope anyone would help me i am really getting a passion into overclocking, i like it, it's funny and entertaining, and satisfying.
Steven


----------



## SC2Steven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> I have a wireless mouse and was having same issues. After some updates windows decided it knew what the best driver was for my usb wifi and usb mouse. It would cause a usb inserted and removed sound pretty often. Went to the sight for both the realtek usb driver and the sight for the Logitech mouse and downloaded both drivers and have never had the issue again.


wow, do you play on europe also? i play all servers







and i think im close to solve the usb problem thank to you.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> vdroop offset control, i red the guide, but i want to ask, which % is recommended for this setting?


Enable c1e

Sorry i can't answer most questions specifically

you should lower Vcore until your temps are around high 70's running that x264 test i linked a few posts back, use whatever core multiplier you can stay stable on, maybe try 42 at first with 1.25 - 1.3vcore or so


----------



## Feladis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Normal? 4.5, 4.6 below 1.3V.
> 4.6 at 1.4V is ridiculous.
> 
> If it doesn't even boot on 4.6 at 1.2V then that's a below average chip.
> Sure you have enough Vccin? With that 1.4V it must be like 2.0V+ already.


Wouldn't be surprised if it's a below average chip. This overclock is WAY better than what my chip could do on a Hyper 212 though. My temperates are only high 60s. I see from the chart in the first post that this voltage would make my chip at the very low end of the spectrum, but still in the spectrum. I have Eventual Vccin set to 1.95, higher than that actually hurt my stress test endurance a bit.

My stats:
Core Multiplier: x46
Uncore Multiplier: x35
Vcore 1.39
Uncore Voltage: 1.2
Vccin 1.95
LLC Level 8
C States On

Temps: Min: 27, Max: 70

I'm happy with 4.6 ghz, think I won't get above that tho


----------



## SC2Steven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> If you posted on TL i would have grabbed you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi!
> 
> Looks like you might be missing windows 7 service pack 1, which is needed for the CPU to use some instruction sets (avx, avx2) and perform properly.
> 
> Do that if you don't have it and you're on w7, then go here: https://mega.co.nz/#!3tAGnAqZ!QbCz2r1fG0WjM8DgGYeExngGypaHftAzPUgTSn2kAdk
> 
> extract the folder to a new folder, then run the 64 bit - log thing, use whatever number of loops you feel like and 8 threads.
> 
> For OC settings changes, yes you can apply 1.3v+ on vcore. 1.35 is reasonably safe, but by that point you're getting to the level where you might have to adjust OC in the future because your CPU will require a bit higher voltages to maintain the same multiplier, or might have to drop one, which is more likely with heavier usage on many cores for long periods of time
> 
> you should set VCCIN to ~1.95v, if you can find LLC for it then set it to a high level. I'm not sure which it is on MSI. Which cooler is it exactly that you're using? You should be able to run an i5 @1.3v, if you're running the right loads and not stuff like IBT at least
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hm, maybe try manually setting base clock to 100.00 and double check that your RAM is running in spec


cool, i would have hit u on TL too XXD so nice!
i already have w7 professional 64bit sp1, where would i find those applications to run? ill search on windows under avx and avx2.
im using xigmatek cooler and now i switched to be safe for today to 43 multiplier, using 1.299 core vid and 1.911 vccin , most of the problems i had disappeared and the temps look to be quite, now i will play some sc2 and see, and the link you posted about x264 doesn't work for me


----------



## pkrexer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Feladis*
> 
> Wouldn't be surprised if it's a below average chip. This overclock is WAY better than what my chip could do on a Hyper 212 though. My temperates are only high 60s. I see from the chart in the first post that this voltage would make my chip at the very low end of the spectrum, but still in the spectrum. I have Eventual Vccin set to 1.95, higher than that actually hurt my stress test endurance a bit.
> 
> My stats:
> Core Multiplier: x46
> Uncore Multiplier: x35
> Vcore 1.39
> Uncore Voltage: 1.2
> Vccin 1.95
> LLC Level 8
> C States On
> 
> Temps: Min: 27, Max: 70
> 
> I'm happy with 4.6 ghz, think I won't get above that tho


I'm in the same boat, my x46 needs 1.39 vcore.

But my temps never break 65c running x264 and are typically mid 50's while gaming. I've been running it like this for almost a year now and haven't experienced any degradation.


----------



## Talon720

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SC2Steven*
> 
> hello guys, im pretty new to overclocking and i need some tips, may some of you help me?i specify, i red the FULL haswell overclocking guide so i don't come here 100% fresh but im still newbie... can i publish some screenshot from my bios to focus attention on what i am interested?
> My computer specs are: haswell i5 3.4 4670k, mb z87-g45 and xigmatek cooler, so i don't think i will go far but i really wanna reach 4.5 and im pretty close with testing to reach it, i just need some more additional info.
> my actual overclocking is:
> x45 core ratio[override by guide] (dynamic, eist on, turboboost on legacy tweaking disable)
> x34 uncore ratio[override by guide] (stock, i red guide i saw benchmarks so i will Always use uncore stock ratio, if not lower)
> core vid = 1.380
> uncore vid= 1.100
> VCCIN= 1.984
> 
> im still not very stable or well, at idle computer i have on the 4 cores between 30 and 33 degrees, but when i run a high motion game it istant turn all to 85-90 and it is too much, and i know the mistake is between core vid and vccin, and i need to adjust some more settings that i don't well know how they works.
> 
> 
> digitall power:
> should i move phase control? and in normal or optimized, or ill just let auto?
> vdroop offset control, i red the guide, but i want to ask, which % is recommended for this setting?
> and what is the transient boost?
> 
> cpu features
> should i turn enabled limit cpumaxval? bios say that if i turn on that value i enable higher CPU IDS.
> c1e support? enable auto or disable?
> cpu (A) current limit, long duration short and maintained power limit, should i change those valors?
> 
> VOLTAGES!!!! the most important sector imho....
> svid communication, serial voltage identification support: enabled auto or disabled?
> internal voltage ratio efficienty management: auto, enabled or disabled?
> I THINK very important thing that i don't know, how could i set, what are core ratio voltage offset and uncore ratio voltage offset? they help? they don't? they could be set max to 0.049 if not red string.
> 
> i hope anyone would help me i am really getting a passion into overclocking, i like it, it's funny and entertaining, and satisfying.
> Steven


Wait you said your name was Stephano you're not the pro Stephano starcraft 2 player are you?


----------



## Feladis

With Haswell, should I get maximize Uncore before overclocking RAM? I know that memory controllers are not as good when CPU is overclocked a lot.


----------



## blackhole2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Feladis*
> 
> With Haswell, should I get maximize Uncore before overclocking RAM? I know that memory controllers are not as good when CPU is overclocked a lot.


for months I have been at 4.6 uncore 1.3v and 4.7 core 1.3v and running ddr3 2666 ... I love my chip ..


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Feladis*
> 
> With Haswell, should I get maximize Uncore before overclocking RAM? I know that memory controllers are not as good when CPU is overclocked a lot.


For performance, core is most important by far, followed by RAM. Uncore is an afterthought, mostly.

Launch reviews greatly exaggerated/confused memory OC, even though sometimes you need to use secondary voltages to stabilize like 2400mhz+ when pushing cpu to like 1.4vcore.. it's very rare to not be able to run high performance RAM at OC


----------



## Feladis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> For performance, core is most important by far, followed by RAM. Uncore is an afterthought, mostly.
> 
> Launch reviews greatly exaggerated/confused memory OC, even though sometimes you need to use secondary voltages to stabilize like 2400mhz+ when pushing cpu to like 1.4vcore.. it's very rare to not be able to run high performance RAM at OC


Ahhh, okay. Thanks for clarification. I set uncore back to stock and now I'm overclocking RAM. I am running at 4690k at 4.6 ghz, 1.4vcore. I set System Agent Voltage to 1.25 which seems to be helping my RAM overclock. I have 4x4gb Corsair Vengeance 1866 mhz rated at 1.5volts. I'm a complete noob at ram overclocking, but my guess is I should try to get the maximum stable frequency and then tighten latencies, which I will have to read up on. Right now my RAM seems stable at 2133mhz with DRAM voltage on Auto. What would you recommend as a maximum DRAM voltage?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Feladis*
> 
> Ahhh, okay. Thanks for clarification. I set uncore back to stock and now I'm overclocking RAM. I am running at 4690k at 4.6 ghz, 1.4vcore. I set System Agent Voltage to 1.25 which seems to be helping my RAM overclock. I have 4x4gb Corsair Vengeance 1866 mhz rated at 1.5volts. I'm a complete noob at ram overclocking, but my guess is I should try to get the maximum stable frequency and then tighten latencies, which I will have to read up on. Right now my RAM seems stable at 2133mhz with DRAM voltage on Auto. What would you recommend as a maximum DRAM voltage?


1.65, maybe 1.7. Don't use auto on voltages while overclocking, or auto on any of the important timings (unless you're trying to figure out a value that's way too slow to start from)

my RAM with auto throws like cas12 at 2200, but i'm running c9 with manual tuning and instead of gaining basically no performance, i run ~1.5x faster than 1600c9


----------



## Nieeru

Hey guys!

I've got some time to play around with my CPU again and I'm trying to push my current clock to 46/47. I came over a program called OCCT but it seems that it has some very varying results on my part.

For example; I can run it fine for a minute to a couple of minutes then it'll BSOD with 0x101, I up the vcore, it'll BSOD with 0x124, I up the vcore again and it'll BSOD with 0x101. I'm not really sure what's going on with it.

I tend to increment by vcore by 0.05.

I jumped over to test with x264 (running [email protected] and 1.9 vccin) not a crash after 18 minutes, but temps were starting to go beyond >85c so I cancelled the test for now. I have LLC Level 8 enabled but none of the C States. Power settings (if they matter any at all) is set to Balanced.

For good measure I completely formatted my Windows 8 system and redid the tests above before coming here.

Should I just stick with x264 for testing or is there some magic thing one have to do with OCCT? (Settings tested with; 85c temp limit, infinite test type, 64bit, large data set, automatic selection of threads)


----------



## Cyro999

Just use x264, iirc OCCT has two tests, one is linpack (which isn't up to date) and the other one is very hard, similar to some prime95 tests

If you're that hot with x264, just lower vcore or improve your cooling/heat transfer


----------



## Nieeru

Ah, I didn't realize OCCT used Linpack. (Or an outdated version of it at that.)

I'll just stick with x264 for now. Have it running at the moment, x46/1.33v/1.85vccin and I have yet to see temps reach 80. Hovering between high 60's and mid 70's for the moment, 35min in.

You rock Cyro.

*Edit:*
A few more errors. (Namely 0x124) I had a major brainfart. Managed to figure out of it in the end. x46, 1.33vcore, vcore + 0.6 vccin (1.93v) and it has been rock solid thus far. I thought I had set vccin to 1.93 before booting again, no matter what vcore I set I would get 0x124, until I changed vccin.

Temperatures was "OK" I suppose? 75-77c usually, spiked a few times to 80/84/85, one core never went above 76. Idling at 28c while browsing/youtubing.

Any recommendations for a new cooling? Not looking into going full custom water loop as I can't afford that right now, but have about $150 to spend on a new one. Any ideas about the X61 from NZXT?


----------



## Svarog

It been over 7 weeks now since my last BSOD 124 Cache Hierarchy Error. Last time it happend was July 31th and June 11th before that. Now i'm not sure if it's solved since it normaly happens around this time.

If it is solved, it was all related to the Memory Settings. I changed them the last time it BSOD.

For good measure i changed it from:

2133 MHz (9-11-10-28 ) @ 1.65v Performance Enchance: Normal

to:

1600 MHz (Auto Timings) @ 1.5v Performance Enchance: Stability

I will continue with these settings for atleast 2 more weeks, if it all remains BSOD free i will go back to 2133 MHz with Enhanced Stability instead.


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

4690K chart (i think my previous 4670K can stay charted).

CPU Model:4690K
Core Multiplier: 47
CPU VID: 1.288
Vcore: 1.312
Uncore Multiplier:45
Uncore Voltage:1.304 (1.280 in BIOS)
Input Voltage: 1.904
Cooling Solution: Noctua NH-D14
Stability Test: Prime 95 28.5 11h ffts 448-1344 ram 6450 (8GB) (core stability has been found with latest x264 bin and angelotti bat file)
Batch Number: L329C243
Ram Speed: 1600MHz 9-9-9-24 2T (XMP)
Ram Voltage: 1.65 (XMP)
Motherboard: msi Z87-G45 Gaming
LLC Setting: +100%



Note : Used x264 in order to find stable core settings, was harder to pass than p95 28.5 1344-1344
Than used p95 28.5 in order to find stable cache setting and to then lower input voltage.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Feladis*
> 
> Wouldn't be surprised if it's a below average chip. This overclock is WAY better than what my chip could do on a Hyper 212 though. My temperates are only high 60s. I see from the chart in the first post that this voltage would make my chip at the very low end of the spectrum, but still in the spectrum. I have Eventual Vccin set to 1.95, higher than that actually hurt my stress test endurance a bit.
> 
> My stats:
> Core Multiplier: x46
> Uncore Multiplier: x35
> Vcore 1.39
> Uncore Voltage: 1.2
> Vccin 1.95
> LLC Level 8
> C States On
> 
> Temps: Min: 27, Max: 70
> 
> I'm happy with 4.6 ghz, think I won't get above that tho


I get 4.6GHz too but at 1.280V VID, 1.304V Vcore. Even that adds 5C compared to 4.5GHz and jumping by 0.06V and more with a single multiplier is not worth it. Might get 4.7GHz stable at 1.35 and above but why, so much noise and power to dissipate for nearly no gain compared to 4.5 and 4.6GHz, 2% of more performance not worth 8% more temperature.

You need a lucky chip like ConnorMcLeod's


----------



## BoredErica

Is the Haswell E tim situation better or same as Devil's Canyon?


----------



## opt33

haswell E has solder, ie 87 w/mk. DC polymer tim probably around 5-8 W/mk. But overclocked haswell E is cooling ~300W so even solder tim will be hot.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

what are the normal max temps to be receiving with a i5 at 4.5GHz on a h100i? Using x264 test


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> what are the normal max temps to be receiving with a i5 at 4.5GHz on a h100i? Using x264 test


4.5 @ 1.3, 4c/4t i got about 73 max on air, ~19c room


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> 4.5 @ 1.3, 4c/4t i got about 73 max on air, ~19c room


Oh thank you. I am at 4.5GHGz 1.32v (unfortunately) x264 stability test pushed me around 76c with the h100i. A bit depressing for only 4.5GHz


----------



## SC2Steven

Hey dudes.... im starting to understand then overclocking is a very hard thing, you should know what you're doin or you will only waste your time, otherwise u will have to search,read,try, research,reread, and retry again and again, i think this might be passionable, i find it interesting. anyways i have a lot of doubts but i found out some things working finally. first at all, im curious to know what is the SVID communication, identified in bios as serial voltage identification support, it is automatical set on auto, should i enable or disable it when overclocking? i think it is referred to VCCIN btw, i post here a screenshot:

it is the first value...
And i forgot to tell an important thing i think, actually i upgraded my bios version from 1.0 to 1.9, on a z87-g45 motherboard, with 4670k and xigmatek cooler, would this be bad? i told this on another overclock forum and they said me that since im not getting problems i will get improvements now. but they also said that i risked very very much at doing it. i did it in a semi-random mode in a day when i was very high and drunk and like every time im too high and too drunk contemporary i have some problems in something ahahXD.
i actually dropped down the 45 multiplier i wanted, i tried all over and searched, documented, but always too high temperatures in stress tests....
another problem, i cannot get the output of the x264 stress tests, or well, i don't know where are they saved and every stress test log i open is empty.....oki doki i stopped some test some times, but not everytimes.....U_U
another problem....every time i enable c1e function like a guy suggested me to do, my computer do that usb problem i talked about in the previous posts, at least now i know it's it then i will leave it disabled (like it is as standard on my bios)
my actual settings are
cpu ratio: 44
cpu voltage: 1.31
uncore ratio: 38 (i tried 34 like it's standard but since my bios set it to 38 every time i overclock actually im trying with 38 uncore instead of always 34 uncore like i always tried before (i read and i listen to you all here guys, any of you would know x100 about cpu voltages and overclock respect me so any of your information will be even important for me)
uncore voltage: 1.18
Vcore: 1.360
VCCin: 1.860
vdroop: +100%
what do you think about those settings? the pc isn't crashing anymore for now.
the last stress test i did with intel burn test:

IntelBurnTest v2.54
Created by AgentGOD

Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-4670K CPU @ 3.40GHz
Clock Speed: 3,40 GHz
Active Physical Cores: 4
Total System Memory: 8135 MB

Stress Level: High (2048 MB)
Testing started on 20/09/2014 22:52:38
Time (s) Speed (GFlops) Result
[22:53:45] 55.993 47.1943 3.429512e-002
[22:54:59] 61.449 43.0037 3.429512e-002
[22:56:15] 63.128 41.8603 3.429512e-002
[22:57:31] 63.205 41.8090 3.429512e-002
[22:58:49] 64.149 41.1939 3.429512e-002
[23:00:06] 64.133 41.2041 3.429512e-002
[23:01:23] 63.550 41.5824 3.429512e-002
[23:02:40] 64.535 40.9477 3.429512e-002
[23:03:57] 63.761 41.4447 3.429512e-002
[23:05:15] 64.357 41.0610 3.429512e-002
Testing ended on 20/09/2014 23:05:15
Test Result: Success.

i don't know how to read those values, can you only say if the result look like bad/average/good?
i need some infos about VCCIN , i red like all the explainement thread but i still don't get how would i set it...... most of you say +0.5 to Vcore, but i think really +0.5v to stressed Vcore i guess, mine in stress tests reach max 1.360.


----------



## Cyro999

Your vcore should only rise 0.02 above what you set, not 0.05~

and also, you should have ~120 or ~200gflops from linpack (IBT) - double check that you have windows 7 service pack 1 installed, and when it works properly, you probably don't want to use it because it'll be way hotter
Quote:


> Oh thank you. I am at 4.5GHGz 1.32v (unfortunately) x264 stability test pushed me around 76c with the h100i. A bit depressing for only 4.5GHz


Speed is kinda irrelevant, voltage is what decides temps/degradation etc and 1.32 is pretty high, like 100mhz from a max 24/7 OC level of high.

What's your ambient room temperature? Fans at max speed? Is your h100i intaking air from outside of the case, or is it recycling air from in your case being used as an exhaust etc?


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Your vcore should only rise 0.02 above what you set, not 0.05~
> 
> and also, you should have ~120 or ~200gflops from linpack (IBT) - double check that you have windows 7 service pack 1 installed, and when it works properly, you probably don't want to use it because it'll be way hotter
> Speed is kinda irrelevant, voltage is what decides temps/degradation etc and 1.32 is pretty high, like 100mhz from a max 24/7 OC level of high.
> 
> What's your ambient room temperature? Fans at max speed? Is your h100i intaking air from outside of the case, or is it recycling air from in your case being used as an exhaust etc?


Taking air from outside of case then on back is exhaust. I dont know why I require such a high vcore to get 4.5 stable but is those temps atleast normal?


----------



## SC2Steven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Your vcore should only rise 0.02 above what you set, not 0.05~
> 
> and also, you should have ~120 or ~200gflops from linpack (IBT) - double check that you have windows 7 service pack 1 installed, and when it works properly, you probably don't want to use it because it'll be way hotter


i am actually trying as low settings as i can, just to start, just to finalize even a low-level but well executed overclocking

actually my vcore rise about 0.024 above what i setted, how could i fix this rising? by inputting more CPUvid? i know, i should work on low values and small changes x time, and that's what im doing since 2 days.
what is linpack [ibt] can you link me this program? i have double checked that i have w7 service pack 1 installed.
can anyone tell me if i have to enable SVID communication (serial voltage identification support)
and can anyone tell me if i could overclock anyways even if with bios at 1.9 version on z87-g45 motherboard?
i think im close to finalize my first real well made overclock but i cant alone.
im sorry for all the spamming but i always try anyways, i hope in some suggestions by some papa or priest ahah
my actual settings:
CPUvid=1.280
CPU X = 41
UNCORE X=38
UNCORE VID = 1.136
Vcore=1.304
VCCID= 1.824
peace


----------



## error-id10t

What CPU do you have..?

I've just started tuning in my stock clocks and am at the moment running 1.13v @ x44 1.15v @ x44 (thanks BF4 for showing the truth compared to x264 or XTU Bench)and 1.15v @ x44 cache with 1.6v VCCIN with XMP enabled and all power savings running. This is in preparation to handing over the chip to Dad.

I couldn't get the x45 safely enough @ 1.15v, no BSOD just reboots. When I get a nice cheap air-cooler I'll see how it behaves then (thinking of True Spirit 120).

add: you don't need SVID enabled or disabled. I however run it enabled and set the volts manually.

add2: you can't remove that 0.02v increase, that's normal and happens.

add3: ignore IBT. That's all.

add4: you can always raise the VCCIN to 1.9v, it won't raise temps while it may bring more stability.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

So also on my OC I have a 10c difference between my hottest core and my coolest core.....I have reseated the block multiple times. Is this normal? Im assuming a botched tim job on the die.

Update at 1.315v (4.5Ghz) under x264 testing im hitting 70c on hottest core. is this acceptable?


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> So also on my OC I have a 10c difference between my hottest core and my coolest core.....I have reseated the block multiple times. Is this normal? Im assuming a botched tim job on the die.
> 
> Update at 1.315v (4.5Ghz) under x264 testing im hitting 70c on hottest core. is this acceptable?


Yes, 10C split is pretty common. And 70C on the core is fine.


----------



## jayfresh1271

this might be a dumb question but how do u use the x264 program to stress or check if ur overclock is good ? I got the one thats on here


----------



## BoredErica

Doubleclick the exe, pick number of loops, enter and wait.


----------



## SC2Steven

i spent literally half sunday on this overclock but i still think i might have to drop to 43 multiplier....... i get 78-82 ° at hard gaming (starcraft2 heart of the swarm high graphics hours running)
very interesting thing:
i noticed that in my bios, since its 1.9 version or idk if it is for that, but after the first voltages tryouts the bios enter a value at the left of the value you are entering, and sometimes it float. as long as it float not over to 0.02 volts, it means you are at the right voltage, it works properly for my core vid and my uncore vid, until they float more to 0.2 they are to adjust, since they float 0.2 only they are ok. while the vccin just after have been tried a couple times it could be just copied by the left value and when it's adjusted it doesn't float of a single 0.001.

my latest settings:
cpu vid 1.3 (bios 1.32)
cpu X = 44
uncore vid = 1.188 (bios 1.208)
Vcore= 1,328
VCCIN=2.032
VCCINmax=2.048
SA offset = +0.01
digital offset= +0.01
analog offset= +0.01

can anyone tell me if this intelburntest test is good ? i got close to zero throtting during the test btw.

IntelBurnTest v2.54
Created by AgentGOD

Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-4670K CPU @ 3.40GHz
Clock Speed: 3,40 GHz
Active Physical Cores: 4
Total System Memory: 7877 MB

Stress Level: High (2048 MB)
Testing started on 21/09/2014 21:40:57
Time (s) Speed (GFlops) Result
[21:41:54] 46.536 56.7844 3.429512e-002
[21:43:06] 60.723 43.5179 3.429512e-002
[21:44:23] 64.183 41.1721 3.429512e-002
[21:45:41] 64.526 40.9534 3.429512e-002
[21:47:00] 64.904 40.7144 3.429512e-002
[21:48:18] 65.212 40.5224 3.429512e-002
[21:49:38] 66.060 40.0024 3.429512e-002
[21:50:56] 65.146 40.5631 3.429512e-002
[21:52:15] 65.311 40.4611 3.429512e-002
[21:53:34] 65.325 40.4522 3.429512e-002
Testing ended on 21/09/2014 21:53:34
Test Result: Success.
or maybe tell me how could i read the scores?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Taking air from outside of case then on back is exhaust. I dont know why I require such a high vcore to get 4.5 stable but is those temps atleast normal?


I don't really get which setup you mean by this~
Quote:


> i get 78-82 ° at hard gaming (starcraft2 heart of the swarm high graphics hours running)


Those temps are very bad, which CPU cooler do you have exactly? How many case fans do you have etc? At 1.285vcore i get temps maybe maybe hitting 60 in sc2, peak. Sounds like your case is heating up a ton with gpu running for however long

ignore IBT, you should be able to just read gflops output, but i'm almost certain it's not being run correctly because you don't have avx instructions enabled (windows 7 service pack 1) - it'd be too hot to run, anyway


----------



## SC2Steven

i failed with my thougt about VCCIN in bios, but i was right for the corevid and the uncore setting method (if balanced to a multiplier)
my actual settings :
cpuvid= 1,3 (1.32 bios)
cpu X= 44
uncore vid= 1.188 (1.208 bios)
uncore X= 34(stock for my haswell 4670k)
Vcore= 1.328
Vccin (settings)= 1.840
Vccin min, medium and max under stress = = = 1.840

70-74 temps in hardcore gaming, only thing i need now is a good link for a good and valid stress test, possibly infos in how to use it....
i downloaded many but i don't know they works
what do you guys think about intel burn test? if its viable, which version? i use v.2.54, i post here results of the last test, but i don't know hot to use linpack in this program....

IntelBurnTest v2.54
Created by AgentGOD

Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-4670K CPU @ 3.40GHz
Clock Speed: 3,40 GHz
Active Physical Cores: 4
Total System Memory: 7877 MB

Stress Level: Standard (1024 MB)
Testing started on 21/09/2014 23:46:33
Time (s) Speed (GFlops) Result
[23:46:50] 12.378 72.2137 3.526496e-002
[23:47:10] 15.740 56.7891 3.526496e-002
[23:47:33] 18.058 49.4996 3.526496e-002
[23:47:58] 19.356 46.1803 3.526496e-002
[23:48:24] 20.163 44.3326 3.526496e-002
[23:48:50] 20.911 42.7471 3.526496e-002
[23:49:17] 21.242 42.0815 3.526496e-002
[23:49:45] 21.403 41.7648 3.526496e-002
[23:50:13] 21.889 40.8375 3.526496e-002
[23:50:41] 21.875 40.8625 3.526496e-002
Testing ended on 21/09/2014 23:50:41
Test Result: Success. (in 247 seconds)

this is the result of the last intelburntest @ standard 10 loops 1000 mb used

i even don't know if this test worked good

im actally trying linpack

but..should i start with typing data?
number of equations?
leading dimension of array???????
data alignment value.....
pure darkness, maybe can i get suggested of a standard linpack stress test on i5 4670 mb z87g45?
i hope someone will help me in the while ill play.


----------



## SC2Steven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> I don't really get which setup you mean by this~
> Those temps are very bad, which CPU cooler do you have exactly? How many case fans do you have etc? At 1.285vcore i get temps maybe maybe hitting 60 in sc2, peak. Sounds like your case is heating up a ton with gpu running for however long
> 
> ignore IBT, you should be able to just read gflops output, but i'm almost certain it's not being run correctly because you don't have avx instructions enabled (windows 7 service pack 1) - it'd be too hot to run, anyway


i don't know which cooler it is , my uncle mounted my pc for me, i posted screenshots of the bios fan control and people told me i have a xigmatek, and i have 4 case fans, and, i have 2 gpu, one integrated and one dedicated )gt440( and i use them together with some ram of pc too tho with virtu mvp, and they are both overclocked very much, maybe should i de-overclock gpu's and maybe also stop using virtu mvp? btw you are great man, i always ask ton of things and u often try to help me about anything, tysm.
i wish we would play on sc2 one day, but im pretty noob, just dropped from master to platinum XD inactivity >>>
last 2 things, how can i download those avx instructions? can you link?
and how can i read gflopts? i literally don't know a single thing about reading them


----------



## error-id10t

Why do you want to keep using Intel Burn Test, you've now been advised to ignore it few times... you can throw Linpack into that group too. Just get the x264 package from the first page here and run that for overnight. When you wake up, cancel it (so put 100 runs).

So, as covered already; whatever you put in your BIOS as your core voltage, it will be ~0.02v higher under load (so 1.3v becomes 1.324 for example). For Cache/Uncore, it can be as high as ~0.05, haven't personally figured this out but when you're running stock/low it won't be that much.

If you insist using something other than x264 then download Prime 27.9 and let it run Blend or Large FFTs. See what happens, keep an eye on the temps.


----------



## SC2Steven

im downloading right now the full w7 sp1 packet, i don't know why i didn't still get it but i think my pc performance would improve with them, im okay also to drop multiplier to 43 42 or to standard if the temperatures will be too high, what i think is, if i have to spend time in tweaking overclocking etc... for 1 ghz is okay, but this processor with turbo boost run first 2 cores at 38 and sc2 only use like 2 processors. and if i have to spend all that time, power consuming, risk not to die processor but to damage it with voltages... for a 4.1 overclock well, i prefere to keep it standard, ill fight into overclocking till i will be able to stand from 43 to 44 multiplier, else im more a gamer respect an overclocker.


----------



## SC2Steven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Why do you want to keep using Intel Burn Test, you've now been advised to ignore it few times... you can throw Linpack into that group too. Just get the x264 package from the first page here and run that for overnight. When you wake up, cancel it (so put 100 runs).
> 
> So, as covered already; whatever you put in your BIOS as your core voltage, it will be ~0.02v higher under load (so 1.3v becomes 1.324 for example). For Cache/Uncore, it can be as high as ~0.05, haven't personally figured this out but when you're running stock/low it won't be that much.
> 
> If you insist using something other than x264 then download Prime 27.9 and let it run Blend or Large FFTs. See what happens, keep an eye on the temps.


because it is the only program im able even to launch, i would use x264 but i searched it over the forum and i didn't find, now i know it's in first page so ill go to check, and download it, but, for real always so long stress tests for x264?







mb a 1-2 hour test would be significative too? i don't stress much my computer, unless when i stream games with x264 codes on OBS but i always have oveclocking saved to pc and usb so when i stream i do it with basical setting, and in every other normal way i use the best overclock i got.
i downloaded a version of x264 searching on internet but im not able even to launch it. im sorry, really sorry, i can understand than for you experts of this sector would be annoying to hear newbies like me, but in the end, we in italy say "nessuno nasce imparato" and it means nobody born knowing about everything, there is a point of beginning for everyone in every thing. and im pretty much obsessive too so if im hurting some rule of this forum ill try to talk less or to don't post, but for now all of you were ultra-manner with me so i gave up with any other site of this kind.

but the most interesting part about voltages, in my bios if i put a uncore/cpuvid too low the value doesn't float of 0.020-0.025 but of very much more (example 0.05 -0.06) and i noticed that every single time i reach the right voltage the float istantly to not more to 0.020 exactly, nothing more nothing less, while every time the voltage is low it float a lot and of a bigger value, are you sure it is not a bios 1.9 improvement?
i finally did my real well-made overclocking to 44 all in override in this way, while till yesterday i was eeeeeeeeeevery reboot crashing also if trying at 42 or 41 or 40!!! :O

ill let u know soon about x264, i listen always to more experienced people, would be terribly stupid to don't do that as rookie aint it? the only moment when i skip this my personal rule is when i don't know how do to specific things, so im materially limitated to listen to tips.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SC2Steven*
> 
> because it is the only program im able even to launch, i would use x264 but i searched it over the forum and i didn't find, now i know it's in first page so ill go to check, and download it, but, for real always so long stress tests for x264?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mb a 1-2 hour test would be significative too? i don't stress much my computer, unless when i stream games with x264 codes on OBS but i always have oveclocking saved to pc and usb so when i stream i do it with basical setting, and in every other normal way i use the best overclock i got.
> i downloaded a version of x264 searching on internet but im not able even to launch it. im sorry, really sorry, i can understand than for you experts of this sector would be annoying to hear newbies like me, but in the end, we in italy say "nessuno nasce imparato" and it means nobody born knowing about everything, there is a point of beginning for everyone in every thing. and im pretty much obsessive too so if im hurting some rule of this forum ill try to talk less or to don't post, but for now all of you were ultra-manner with me so i gave up with any other site of this kind.
> 
> but the most interesting part about voltages, in my bios if i put a uncore/cpuvid too low the value doesn't float of 0.020-0.025 but of very much more (example 0.05 -0.06) and i noticed that every single time i reach the right voltage the float istantly to not more to 0.020 exactly, nothing more nothing less, while every time the voltage is low it float a lot and of a bigger value, are you sure it is not a bios 1.9 improvement?
> i finally did my real well-made overclocking to 44 all in override in this way, while till yesterday i was eeeeeeeeeevery reboot crashing also if trying at 42 or 41 or 40!!! :O
> 
> ill let u know soon about x264, i listen always to more experienced people, would be terribly stupid to don't do that as rookie aint it? the only moment when i skip this my personal rule is when i don't know how do to specific things, so im materially limitated to listen to tips.


For your core voltages, are you using the Adaptive mode, or Manual/Override? I can see Adaptive potentially adding that much more vcore....


----------



## stoker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Your vcore should only rise 0.02 above what you set, not 0.05~
> 
> and also, you should have ~120 or ~200gflops from linpack (IBT) - double check that you have windows 7 service pack 1 installed, and when it works properly, you probably don't want to use it because it'll be way hotter


I've just switched from AMD to Intel and noticed my gflops and temp were low till I installed SP1. Had 2 versions previously and one runs 120gflops and the other crashes within 3 seconds even at stock. ??
BTW. Now I use H264 Stability Test and up to 4.4 @1.3v, stable at 4.3 @1.24 below average chip I guess


----------



## IAmTheNorwegian

Stable 4.5Ghz 1.290V
Cache: 4.0Ghz 1.230V in Bios, 1.250V in Hwmonitor? Just want to know if that`s decent? Delidded and cooling is H100i + 2x Noctua nf-f12


----------



## SC2Steven

no only adaptive since i red the full initial thread about adaptive/override 46/45 and 46/34 multipliers benchmarks , and a lot of other stuffs men, really im really acting on my pc exactly how you do explain on this thread, if i change something it's because im not able to do as much as u (example idk how to use x264)(otherexample i wanted save mode even to c70, when the c7 was the suggested, but if i use c70, c7 or c6, my computer give me a weird usb unexistent connect-disconnect continuous bug so i am actually using c3 for this reason)
but in point of that, might change if in window i set the parameter to max saving? probably yes but i would lose performance no?
this night i formatted up pc, re-partitioned disk, reinstalled 90% programs i use, what do you think about w7 ultimate? is it a too heavy bag for the computer? the only thing i noticed installing this version is that i didn't need to download and install the typical train of 2000 upgrades of windows








then i installed the additional pack of windows a guy talked me about on this forum, and they seem run properly, and the temperatures.......
didn't go higher but lower....Much lower....i tweaked bios as a freak this night also, i even tried to add 0.010 to IA DIGITAL and ANALOG but that was when i was trying multiplier 44, and ah, i found out how to tweak case fans. no problem mates, no weird programs, just standard bios feature.
i dropped multiplier to 43 and i dropped also voltages very much cause i found out that way to test only-in-bios.
i don't know if it is a proper way to overclock but it seem working, i try to explain what i do.
i put cpuvid multiplier (1x1) then my ring goes 38 and i lower to 34 (stock) then i enable SVID communication
i input as lowest voltage as i can (not ridicolous or would be damaging, just lowest)
then i do 2-3 max 4 tryouts till the computer enter bios without reset.
at this point i can see cpuvid and ringvid floating of numbers, numbers never over 040 and NEVER NEVER lower 024-025.
at this point all i do is to add +0.001-0.002 any time (when floating is huge i can add 0.005 okey...
and you do all this by always being into bios, at a certain time the 2 valors will start floating of example 024 016 ( 1,200-1,184) then at this point i only add 0.001, till, the difference is 0.019 then im at the goal. and i reset again, clearly any time u should f10 save into reset but im sure u would have knew it since before i heard overclocking word for the first time...
and the VCCIN is soooo easy to fix i mean, on my motherboard with 1.9 bios it sets perfectly and automacally by itself you have just to copy valor, at a certain point vccin float of 0, ZERO and then i add 0.001 and i use 75% vdroop anyways.

actual settings:

cpu X : 43
ring X: 34
cpu vid 1,221 (bios 1.240)
ring vid 1,053(bios 1.072)
VCCin 1840
vccin max : 1856
vcore= 1,248

during the entire stress test only 2 core throtted, twice, for some seconds, for the rest of the test always acceptable temperatures....
i have idle temperatures that goes from 27 to 29 degrees on the 4 cores
i can play sc2 at high details by having max 73-76 degrees instead of the usual 90-93 i had in all other overclock try i made, i think i improved some at least, i was very close to give up definitively with overclocking by thinking "damn too hard for me maybe"
but what i think actually is that is like a drug. every time u get multiplier XX with low temps and good settings a second guy in your mind think "well so go to try for XX+1 soonest possible!!" XD

ill ask only one suggestion this time, cuz i understand that asking to explain how to use x264 is boring.... and i don't wanna bother you all. my question is, if my vccin is set to 1.840 and during stress test reach a max of 1.856 should i adjust it by pumping it a bit? thank you guys , you are all great.
peace , steven.


----------



## SC2Steven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> For your core voltages, are you using the Adaptive mode, or Manual/Override? I can see Adaptive potentially adding that much more vcore....


it failed to quote in the previous post, but surely only override, i always listen to what i read on this topic, you all have 6teraherz my experience, why would have done by myself, the rest is explained in the previous post i don't wanna spam and sry T_T


----------



## error-id10t

It doesn't sound like you have a great CPU but that's totally out of your hands, nothing you can do. x43 or x44 is nothing to complain about at the end of the day when you're running those volts only. You want temps to stay "low'ish" so that's fine.

Regarding VCCIN, just ignore that little jump. You can manage it by changing LLC to slightly lower if it annoys you.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SC2Steven*
> 
> i don't know which cooler it is , my uncle mounted my pc for me, i posted screenshots of the bios fan control and people told me i have a xigmatek, and i have 4 case fans, and, i have 2 gpu, one integrated and one dedicated )gt440( and i use them together with some ram of pc too tho with virtu mvp, and they are both overclocked very much, maybe should i de-overclock gpu's and maybe also stop using virtu mvp? btw you are great man, i always ask ton of things and u often try to help me about anything, tysm.
> i wish we would play on sc2 one day, but im pretty noob, just dropped from master to platinum XD inactivity >>>
> last 2 things, how can i download those avx instructions? can you link?
> and how can i read gflopts? i literally don't know a single thing about reading them


You could take a picture of inside your case, that would be good









It's not worth using virtu mvp i think, disable it for now IMO

I didn't play sc2 for a while









you were getting ~72-40gflops in the last post you wrote, looks like CPU was busy or it was throttling. Just ignore it, anyway

leave IOA, IOD and SA on auto, it's better for now at least. It's generally not good to touch them unless you are a very advanced user.

Gogo try to get the x264 test running, it is here - https://mega.co.nz/#!3tAGnAqZ!QbCz2r1fG0WjM8DgGYeExngGypaHftAzPUgTSn2kAdk -

you need to:

Extract the zip to a new folder

run the batch file called "64 bit -log" or something similar

write a priority (low, normal, high)

tell it to use 8 threads

if your temps are hitting 80, then lower core multiplier and vcore


----------



## SC2Steven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> You could take a picture of inside your case, that would be good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not worth using virtu mvp i think, disable it for now IMO
> 
> I didn't play sc2 for a while
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you were getting ~72-40gflops in the last post you wrote, looks like CPU was busy or it was throttling. Just ignore it, anyway
> 
> leave IOA, IOD and SA on auto, it's better for now at least. It's generally not good to touch them unless you are a very advanced user.
> 
> Gogo try to get the x264 test running, it is here - https://mega.co.nz/#!3tAGnAqZ!QbCz2r1fG0WjM8DgGYeExngGypaHftAzPUgTSn2kAdk -
> 
> you need to:
> 
> Extract the zip to a new folder
> 
> run the batch file called "64 bit -log" or something similar
> 
> write a priority (low, normal, high)
> 
> tell it to use 8 threads
> 
> if your temps are hitting 80, then lower core multiplier and vcore



this is a pic of inside my case, ill disable virtu for now, and what about afterburner for the video card? is it also bad for temperatures?
can you also identify my case? there is a pic, i can only read Adiance all over the case

and this is the last gflops i had on intelburntest
IntelBurnTest v2.54
Created by AgentGOD

Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-4670K CPU @ 3.40GHz
Clock Speed: 3,40 GHz
Active Physical Cores: 4
Total System Memory: 8135 MB

Stress Level: Standard (1024 MB)
Testing started on 22/09/2014 09:30:12
Time (s) Speed (GFlops) Result
[16:30:27] 9.836 90.8774 3.526496e-002
[16:30:42] 10.651 83.9271 3.526496e-002
[16:30:57] 11.026 81.0733 3.526496e-002
[16:31:13] 11.305 79.0704 3.526496e-002
[16:31:29] 11.485 77.8326 3.526496e-002
[16:31:45] 11.558 77.3387 3.526496e-002
[16:32:02] 11.732 76.1902 3.526496e-002
[16:32:18] 11.789 75.8248 3.526496e-002
[16:32:35] 11.846 75.4579 3.526496e-002
[16:32:52] 12.077 74.0125 3.526496e-002
Testing ended on 21/09/2014 09:32:22
Test Result: Success.

ill leave those voltages on auto since im not advanced user like you said and soon im going to run x264 test, i downloaded it , ill let it run this evening ill let u know.


----------



## SC2Steven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> It doesn't sound like you have a great CPU but that's totally out of your hands, nothing you can do. x43 or x44 is nothing to complain about at the end of the day when you're running those volts only. You want temps to stay "low'ish" so that's fine.
> 
> Regarding VCCIN, just ignore that little jump. You can manage it by changing LLC to slightly lower if it annoys you.


yeah what i want is a stable overclock that let me gaming for hours withour problem, and ill lower LLC a bit then, maybe from 75% to 50% or 37.5% would be good thank you


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SC2Steven*
> 
> yeah what i want is a stable overclock that let me gaming for hours withour problem, and ill lower LLC a bit then, maybe from 75% to 50% or 37.5% would be good thank you


use 75% or 50%, also that's an intel stock cooler 

you could improve temperatures a lot with a better cpu cooler, the stock cooler is very cheap/bad


----------



## error-id10t

Yeah, I thought you had a Xigmatek or something? Changing away from the stock cooler will remove your problems, you don't need to spend a lot of money or get a huge one.


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> use 75% or 50%, also that's an intel stock cooler
> 
> you could improve temperatures a lot with a better cpu cooler, the stock cooler is very cheap/bad


I was told that Raijintek Aidos was performing as Hyper 212 EVO (1°C diff). Can you confirm ? That's only a 92 fan. And what about noise ?


----------



## Gregory14

this look normal for voltages 48/ 45 VID= 1.368


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







normal, good, bad?


----------



## thrgk

you guys think if I cannot get 4.4ghz stable at 1.35 with input 1
95 llc on high and cache auto that I should maybe try using strap instead of 100x44? has anyone found it to be more stable where 100 wasn't ?


----------



## nX3NTY

I done a little bit of experimenting with voltages, it seems like if I put cache voltage too low I need quite a lot of Vcore to make the CPU stable. My 4.4GHz was used to be stable at 1.27V Vcore with 1.125V cache voltage, now it's stable at 1.24V Vcore with 1.15V cache voltage.


----------



## Gregory14

Yep, I've also seen a higher input voltage will need less VCore, and a higher cache multi and voltage will help.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> you guys think if I cannot get 4.4ghz stable at 1.35 with input 1
> 95 llc on high and cache auto that I should maybe try using strap instead of 100x44? has anyone found it to be more stable where 100 wasn't ?


unfortunately moving to strap instead of multi alone does not change the vcore required for a certain frequency.

Increasing Strap allows you to select higher ram speeds but doesnt add anymore stability to those speeds.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ConnorMcLeod*
> 
> I was told that Raijintek Aidos was performing as Hyper 212 EVO (1°C diff). Can you confirm ? That's only a 92 fan. And what about noise ?


I dunno, i don't really care about low end coolers.

In UK, i5 and a good mobo costs like ~£265, so nobody really minds paying £33 for a cooler that's a few tiers above a 212 like a True Spirit 140 Power


----------



## SuperSluether

Wow this is hard. My computer was still crashing, and as I raised the total voltage, it crashed more often. But lowering it still had crashes. So I decided to see what the MSi overclock utility did by itself, and all it did was lower both core and total voltage a little, and lowered the clock speed. I can't believe how much stability is gained by lowering the multiplier by 2!!!


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperSluether*
> 
> Wow this is hard. My computer was still crashing, and as I raised the total voltage, it crashed more often. But lowering it still had crashes. So I decided to see what the MSi overclock utility did by itself, and all it did was lower both core and total voltage a little, and lowered the clock speed. I can't believe how much stability is gained by lowering the multiplier by 2!!!


That's to be expected, 2 multipliers from instability is a huge difference. Your overclock might have been limited by input voltage. In my experience, a symptom of too low input voltage is having instability remain constant no matter what voltage you chuck at it. But it's a real hill to climb because depending on the situation, you might have to pump some serious input voltage. I think it's probably best to have it in between the two settings... I mean, setting multiplier in between the MSI auto OC and that OC where you kept crashing. Well, depends on your games and your computer applications, of course. In reality that 100mhz probably won't do much for like Battlefield 4.


----------



## Unknownm

Headed over to NCIX burnaby bought some AS5. Found out through pictures that you have to tear everything open to get at CPU/GPU heatsinks (laptop). Replaced TIM and able to pass 33x on x264 benchmark as before with old TIM would be 31x so it's slight improvement

Quote:


> x264 HD BENCHMARK 5.0 RESULTS
> 
> Please do NOT compare it with older versions of the benchmark!
> Please copy/paste everything below the line to to report your data
> to http://forums.techarp.com/reviews-articles/26957-x264-hd-benchmark-5-0-a.html
> 
> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> Results for x264.exe r2200
> x264 Benchmark: 64-bit
> ==========================
> 
> Pass 1
> 
> encoded 11812 frames, 94.51 fps, 7756.67 kb/s
> encoded 11812 frames, 93.52 fps, 7756.72 kb/s
> encoded 11812 frames, 91.82 fps, 7756.77 kb/s
> encoded 11812 frames, 93.19 fps, 7756.68 kb/s
> 
> Pass 2
> 
> System Details
> 
> Name Intel Processor
> Codename Haswell
> Specification Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-4700MQ CPU @ 2.40GHz
> Core Stepping
> Technology 22 nm
> Manufacturer (ID) Ramaxel Technology (7F7F7F7F43000000)
> Manufacturer (ID) Ramaxel Technology (7F7F7F7F43000000)
> Stock frequency 2400 MHz
> Core Speed 3496.0 MHz
> 
> Northbridge Intel Haswell rev. 06
> Southbridge Intel ID8C49 rev. 04
> 
> Memory Type
> Memory Size 8192 MBytes
> 
> Windows Version Microsoft Windows 8 (6.2) 64-bit (Build 9200)
> 
> Number of processors 1
> Number of threads 8
> Number of threads 8 (max 16)
> L2 cache 4 x 256 KBytes, 8-way set associative, 64-byte line size
> Instructions sets MMX, SSE, SSE2, SSE3, SSSE3, SSE4.1, SSE4.2, EM64T, VT-x, AES, AVX, AVX2, FMA
> Package (platform ID) Socket 947 rPGA (0x4)


----------



## TPCbench

@ Darkwizzie

Have you tried using Terragen 2 or Terragen 3 as a stress testing tool ?

http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/2014/09/24/asrock-x99m-killer-review/7

http://www.tipidpc.com/viewtopic.php?tid=273192

Thanks


----------



## Naluh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperSluether*
> 
> Wow this is hard. My computer was still crashing, and as I raised the total voltage, it crashed more often. But lowering it still had crashes. So I decided to see what the MSi overclock utility did by itself, and all it did was lower both core and total voltage a little, and lowered the clock speed. I can't believe how much stability is gained by lowering the multiplier by 2!!!


Lowering it by 2 is quite a diff, that means 200 mhz. For my 4670K that is the diff between 4.4 ghz rock stable with all power saving options turned on (so that it turns down voltage and clock speed when not needed) at about 1.23 volts and not getting it stable at 4.6ghz before I hit my temperature wall.


----------



## Gregory14

anyone put RAM or Mosfet heatsinks on their cpu back plate? I think it will help the temps a bit. I already put some copper ones on top of the Mosfets HS, cause they were getting hot with the input of 2.0v. So besides cutting a hole in the side of my case, mabey just a few well placed mosfet Heatsinks will help.


----------



## Vidicappa

Registered just to contribute to the charts, cos i've found it really helpful.

Username: Vidicappa
CPU Model: 4770k
Core Multiplier: 46
CPU VID: 1.104+offset 0.11
Vcore: 1.27v
Uncore Multiplier: 35
Uncore Voltage: 1.103+ 0.09 offset
Input Voltage: 1.92
Cooling Solution: delid + old alphacool wb in a 4x120 low speed rad and 290x full cover
Stability Test: 60min occt avx linpack (image stamp at 47min)
Batch Number: malay l315b325
Ram Speed: 1200mhz, 11-14-14-33-54-1t (xpm-2400)
Ram Voltage: 1.650 (xmp2400)
Motherboard: asus z87-pro
LLC Setting: LLC5

Some settings that gave me the placebo things were more stable:
+0.05 at sa/aio/dio
cpu spread spectrum DISABLED
LLC5
asus digipower on optimized

temp ramps up to 75°@cores under avx linpack
atm it seems stable.

Do not want to go further cos I like the rad on low speed during gaming, maybe i'll check to raise the uncore multi later having the same +v that i used with [email protected]

Happy with this atm.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> temp ramps up to 75°@cores under avx linpack


Welcome! How are your temps when encoding? That looks to me like you might be at only ~60c max


----------



## BoredErica

I've been hitting ~63C on my CPU nowadays at 1.3v with chess. +/- 3C depending on time of day.


----------



## Vidicappa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Welcome! How are your temps when encoding? That looks to me like you might be at only ~60c max


Indeed, testing with the x264 temps goes from 56 to 61 (rarely) per core.


----------



## Istovi

I've been reading the Haswell guide over and over but it is still not completely clear to me and I've tried cross referencing it with other sites like Tom's. I mainly just need a basic setup and go from there with incremental steps.

I have a Z87-A Mobo.

1. CPU Cache Ratio (uncore) to x34 for mini and max.
2. Set all cores to be synced at x40 as a starter point.
3. CPU Core Voltage is at 1.200 manual mode
4. CPU Input Voltage is at 1.900

What else is missing? I've been looking at CPU Cache Ratio and still can't find a definite answer to set the voltage at in comparison to CPU Core Voltage. What do I do next after doing some small tests for stability? Go up to x41 multiplier and then see if it's stable and so on until it crashes then increase the CPU Core Voltage? Thanks for any help.


----------



## error-id10t

Pretty much that.

You've set the minimum values for cache and assume you've left VCCIN as-is which is fine at those clocks. Raise multi to x41 and go from there, if it falls over then raise core voltage until you're not happy with volts anymore.

Once you find your core, you can raise your cache but sooner or later raising that will start affecting your core so you may need to revisit that again. Other's say not to run XMP but I'd just enable that straight away as you'll use it anyway at the end of the day.


----------



## Jedson3614

Just looking for a quick answer. Is there ea problem with my ram or is this normal ? I am setting my ram to 1866 in my ud3h. My ram is rated at 1866 9-10-9-27-2t. It shows in bios when I select 1866 as 1867. When I open cpu-z or any monitoring software it show 931.2 which is below 1866. It would be 1862.4. Is this okay or normal to be off a bit on ram ?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jedson3614*
> 
> Just looking for a quick answer. Is there ea problem with my ram or is this normal ? I am setting my ram to 1866 in my ud3h. My ram is rated at 1866 9-10-9-27-2t. It shows in bios when I select 1866 as 1867. When I open cpu-z or any monitoring software it show 931.2 which is below 1866. It would be 1862.4. Is this okay or normal to be off a bit on ram ?


ddr3 is double data so the 931 is roughly half 1866. That is how it looks inside most software. It slightly lower possibly due to your bsclk.

The mobo showing 1867 in bios is also normal. My 2400 mhz is at 2405 after oc.

My asus mobo uses 99.9mhz base. I alway just raise it to 100.05.

Its all normal though.


----------



## ChronoDog

Think it's about time I posted my result for the charts:

*CPU* - 4770K (delid, Liquid Ultra + NT-H1)
*Multi* - 45x (all cores, fixed OC, EIST/TB off, all C-States on)
*VID* - 1.33v
*VCore* - (irrelevant, always shows 0.9v on my board)
*Uncore* - 35x
*Uncore* Voltage - Auto
*Input Voltage* - 1.9v
*Cooler* - Noctua C12P (semi-passive)
*Stability* - 32 runs of x264 (for the screenshot, months of hardcore gaming otherwise)
*Batch* - 312 Malay
*RAM* - 2133MHz 11-11-11-33 1T @ 1.65v
*Picture* - Here
*Motherboard* - ASRock Z87E-ITX/ac BIOS v2.00
*Additional Comments* - Linpack+AVX2 takes 1.39v and direct airflow to "survive" these clocks (tested for ~12 hours).

I have an ITX case (specs in signature) with very little actual airflow, yet prefer silence over maximum performance.
The case fans (2x Noctua S12A PWM 1200RPM) are set to silent profiles, I let it go to 80C+ while gaming. Ambients are around 28C.
Happy with the performance of this setup, been fiddling with secondary and tertiary memory timings as well as higher Uncore Multi,
but neither seems to yield a high enough (or even noticeable) performance increase for 24/7 usage to justify the potential instability.


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Istovi*
> 
> I've been reading the Haswell guide over and over but it is still not completely clear to me and I've tried cross referencing it with other sites like Tom's. I mainly just need a basic setup and go from there with incremental steps.
> 
> I have a Z87-A Mobo.
> 
> 1. CPU Cache Ratio (uncore) to x34 for mini and max.
> 2. Set all cores to be synced at x40 as a starter point.
> 3. CPU Core Voltage is at 1.200 manual mode
> 4. CPU Input Voltage is at 1.900
> 
> What else is missing? I've been looking at CPU Cache Ratio and still can't find a definite answer to set the voltage at in comparison to CPU Core Voltage. What do I do next after doing some small tests for stability? Go up to x41 multiplier and then see if it's stable and so on until it crashes then increase the CPU Core Voltage? Thanks for any help.


You may have to set ram freq to 1333MHz and voltage to 1.5V, untill you have found core and cache stable settings.


----------



## haha97

Does anyone know error code 9c an indication of?


----------



## Danbeme32

double post..


----------



## Danbeme32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danbeme32*
> 
> Code 9C means that it is a hardware error causing your crashes. I read some where here it is related to 9C = USB init..


Edit.. 9c at time could be the vcore . meaning your cpu isn't getting enough voltage to handle load


----------



## haha97

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danbeme32*
> 
> Edit.. 9c at time could be the vcore . meaning your cpu isn't getting enough voltage to handle load


Thanks, got 4 error code 9c last night and a 124 this morning


----------



## Ovrclck

Do you guys use a separate hdd loaded with windows for testing overclocks? I'm just wondering how long until the 124 errors kill my windows install.


----------



## Gregory14

I think i'm past the 124 errors now that the computer is stable at 4.8 . The 124 errors used to kill my windows, but now it only messes up my MBAM.


----------



## koekwau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> Do you guys use a separate hdd loaded with windows for testing overclocks? I'm just wondering how long until the 124 errors kill my windows install.


Have a Windows 8.1 installation which had endured over more than 500 BSOD's and still running fine.
Swapped CPU's a couple of times 4770 / 4790K / G3258 and everything kept scaling as it should.
No damage to Windows I could find. Might be there but didn't notice.

Will do reinstall just to be shure Windows is working 100% again.


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> Have a Windows 8.1 installation which had endured over more than 500 BSOD's and still running fine.
> Swapped CPU's a couple of times 4770 / 4790K / G3258 and everything kept scaling as it should.
> No damage to Windows I could find. Might be there but didn't notice.
> 
> Will do reinstall just to be shure Windows is working 100% again.


Good to know! Thank you.


----------



## ChronoDog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> Will do reinstall just to be shure Windows is working 100% again.


Or you could just run an SFC scan and save yourself the trouble


----------



## koekwau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoDog*
> 
> Or you could just run an SFC scan and save yourself the trouble


Done that couple of times and always tells nothing is wrong.
But I don't quite thrust it ghehe.

With 2x 840 Pro Series SSD at RAID0 reinstalling Windows is fun.
Installing it from USB 3.0 drive only takes 4 ~ 5 minutes.

Drivers are on the server and is installed in couple of minutes.
Go to ninite.com and click everything you like.
Sit back and laugh about the bars going more rapid than your eyes could follow.

And download and install the Windows updates while going for a smoke. 121 updates are installed in 10 minutes with SSD's @ RAID0

Done!


----------



## hamzta09

What is the Stock untouched voltage for 4790K @ Turbo?


----------



## koekwau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> What is the Stock untouched voltage for 4790K @ Turbo?


That varies per CPU.
Can be 1.1V up to 1.3V


----------



## Ovrclck

Current stable so far
x45
VID: 1.25
uncore
x35
v1.2
VCCIN:1.85
1600 mem
1.5v

Have done 5 loops of x264 so far no issues. I've been trying to reach my old clocks of x47 (vid 1.37 vccin 1.9, uncore x43 v1.2 which were done on my Hero. Can't seem to get back up.

124 bsod with x46, immediately when x264 starts. vid up to 1.35,vccin 1.9. Still bsod. Should I keep upping the vcore or try for vccin of 2.0?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> Current stable so far
> x45
> VID: 1.25
> uncore
> x35
> v1.2
> VCCIN:1.85
> 1600 mem
> 1.5v
> 
> Have done 5 loops of x264 so far no issues. I've been trying to reach my old clocks of x47 (vid 1.37 vccin 1.9, uncore x43 v1.2 which were done on my Hero. Can't seem to get back up.
> 
> 124 bsod with x46, immediately when x264 starts. vid up to 1.35,vccin 1.9. Still bsod. Should I keep upping the vcore or try for vccin of 2.0?


start at 1.3vid with 2.0 input (llc near max)

approaching 1.4vcore (1.35vid = 1.37vcore) -may- require ~2.1 input


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> start at 1.3vid with 2.0 input (llc near max)
> 
> approaching 1.4vcore (1.35vid = 1.37vcore) -may- require ~2.1 input


Still getting *bsod 124*


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> Still getting *bsod 124*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


See this or this.
Quote:


> 0x124 = add/remove vcore or QPI/VTT voltage (usually Vcore, once it was QPI/VTT)


My experience is raise vcore until you're stable, and if you dislike what you're at, go back down.


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> See this or this.
> My experience is raise vcore until you're stable, and if you dislike what you're at, go back down.


Thank you. I'll up it some more.


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> I'm not new to overclocking..I believe those are for X58.


I didn't say you were, I was just giving you a resource... And these codes still apply to Ivy and/or Haswell.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *From OCUK forum*
> 
> Haswell, according to a source from the R.O.G forums these codes still very much apply, but where it says QPI/VTT this can also mean SA/IO for this particular architecture.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *From ROG forum*
> 124 Devils Canyon too high or low VCCIN tune accordingly. Usually down.
Click to expand...

Also this.


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> I didn't say you were, I was just giving you a resource... And these codes still apply to Ivy and/or Haswell.
> Also this.


No worries. I appreciate your help.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> Do you guys use a separate hdd loaded with windows for testing overclocks? I'm just wondering how long until the 124 errors kill my windows install.


I've bsoded probably over a hundred times now, from legit instability to testing for the threading way back then. My OS is fine.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> No worries. I appreciate your help.
> I still think people read too much into Bsod codes. For example you see 101 on that list and you're like, oh, Vcore! 9c, memory error! That's going to create more headaches than it solves. There are only so many reasonable combination of settings for overclocking Haswell... I just look at what is high or low in my settings and figure it out on my own (worst case scenario, exhaustive testing, but that's not required nowadays...)


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I've bsoded probably over a hundred times now, from legit instability to testing for the threading way back then. My OS is fine.


Good to know. Something I've always pondered. Anyways, that's what backups are for.


----------



## Ovrclck

There's only a few things like you mentioned that really affect the OC. Vcore,multiplier, and vccin for starters. It's just a matter of finding what combination works.


----------



## BoredErica

Coincidentally, I was talking about how many times I bsod codes and the validity of them in the next quote. I bsoded over a hundred times because I was doing it on purpose to try to figure out what the codes mean. What I discovered was that the codes don't mean much and can even change if you use a different stress test. I wasn't around back in the days of QPI... was the bsod code list for CPUs those days accurate?


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*


Interesting. And here I thought different codes still related to different issues. I haven't been around long enough to answer your question, but I'm sure someone around here will know.


----------



## devvfata1ity

Add me to the chart. My chip can do 4.6ghz @ 1.31vcore & 4.7ghz @ 1.35vcore but hits a wall beyond that. The sweetspot for my chip is 4.4ghz @ 1.2vcore

Username: *devvfata1ity*

CPU Model:*4670k*

Core Multiplier: *44*

CPU VID: *1.19v*

Vcore: *1.2v*

Uncore Multiplier: *42*

Uncore Voltage: *1.15*

Input Voltage: *1.8*

Cooling Solution: *Spire Thermax Eclipse II w CM Xtra Flow P/P*

Stability Test:*AIDA64*

Batch Number: *MALAY*

Ram Speed: *2133 - 9-11-11-31-2*]

Ram Voltage: *1.6v*

Motherboard: *Asus Maximus VI Gene*

LLC Setting: *Medium (6)*

devvfata1ity_4670k.jpg 613k .jpg file


----------



## Unknownm

I had no idea that y410p had Custom BIOS that allowed 36 core turbo as a bootable BIOS setting. Only 3 more posts before I can download the files


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> I had no idea that y410p had Custom BIOS that allowed 36 core turbo as a bootable BIOS setting. Only 3 more posts before I can download the files


what board is that on?


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> what board is that on?


that video was for the 510p. However the same BIOS works for 410p (my model)

http://forum.techinferno.com/lenovo-ibm/4668-lenovo-y410p-y510p-unlocked-bios-wlan-whitelist-mod-vbios-mod.html

Not bad this means no more application to control cpu clocks


----------



## Chaython

4790K

Core Multiplier: 47

Vcore: Offset + .08 [1.27]

Cache Multiplier: 44

Cache Voltage= Auto

Input Voltage: ~1.8[auto]

Cooling Solution: h110 @500 RPM

Stability Test:Burn Test

Batch Number: Costa RIca

Ram Speed: 1866 9-10-9-27 [Stock 1600 cl10]

Ram Voltage: ~1.5v[Auto]

Motherboard: Asus Z97 Pro + wifi

LLC Setting: Auto


I've survived over 100 burn runs before


----------



## Unknownm

What a BIOS. So much options compared to my gigabyte z87. My goal is to lower down the voltage of everything to save power and temp


----------



## Ovrclck

I feel like a complete boob.. I believe the reason for the unstable clocks were derived from improper bios settings. Fully manual mode was enabled. Changed to disable and entered voltage in override section. Dang, it has been a while.









X44
VID:1.25
Uncore x34
V:auto

10 loops in of 20 so far using x264


----------



## Kondark

As I can improve this? I do not understand the bios.

Next page!


----------



## koekwau5

Same for us in such a language haha.
Switch it to English pl0x.


----------



## Ovrclck

English preferred please!


----------



## Kondark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> English preferred please!


Sorry


----------



## Kondark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> Same for us in such a language haha.
> Switch it to English pl0x.


Done


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kondark*
> 
> Sorry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Any issues with stability? What have you done to verify that all is stable?


----------



## Kondark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> Any issues with stability? What have you done to verify that all is stable?


LinX and Aida 64.


----------



## hamzta09

Is 1.210v considered "good" for 4.2 on a 4790K, this is on Auto voltage btw.
I changed multi from Auto to 42 as the temp is quite extreme at Auto (44) with a voltage of 1.272

Also is there a decent guide that has simpleton explanations for each setting (that we DO use)?
I went from Sandy (2500k) on a gigabyte board to this z97-A and theres like 200 extra settings that I have no idea what they do.

I found the one on this thread quite, poor.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Is 1.210v considered "good" for 4.2 on a 4790K, this is on Auto voltage btw.
> I changed multi from Auto to 42 as the temp is quite extreme at Auto (44) with a voltage of 1.272


1.2v is ok.

Quote:


> Also is there a decent guide that has simpleton explanations for each setting (that we DO use)?
> I went from Sandy (2500k) on a gigabyte board to this z97-A and theres like 200 extra settings that I have no idea what they do.
> 
> *I found the one on this thread quite, poor.*


Well... gee, thanks.









Quote:


> *Base Clock:* Typically 100. Multiplied with the core multiplier to get core speed or with the uncore multiplier to get uncore speed, etc. Screwing with this can screw with multiple components.
> 
> *Core Multiplier:* The primary speed setting you change to change the CPU speed. x34 or x35 is typically the default. 100 base clock x 34 = 3400 mhz or 3.4 ghz.
> 
> *Core Voltage:* The voltage for core. Higher multipliers require higher core. aka Vcore.
> 
> *Uncore Multiplier:* The secondary speed setting. Always of secondary important to the core multiplier. *AKA Cache Ratio or Ring Bus.*
> 
> *Uncore Voltage:* The voltage for uncore. *AKA Vring or Cache Voltage.*
> 
> *Input Voltage: *The all-around voltage sucked in by the CPU for all the components. The higher the Vcore, the higher this should be. *AKA Vrin, VCCIN, Eventual Input Voltage.*


Everybody else hang tight, I'll be updating the chart later today.


----------



## shmann

I have the G3258 with a Z97 PC Mate (yeah, the Micro Center bundle), and I want to push the limits on this thing. I think I can get to 4.7 GHz if I increase the Vcore above 1.4, but I'm sure the vdroop on the VCCIN will give me problems finding stability at that core voltage.

Someone said on some random forum that the Z97 PC Mate doesn't offer LLC options. Would disabling SVID help me at all? Turning off the "Dynamic Processor Input Voltage"?

By the way I'm a total noob here if that wasn't obvious already. I got the thing basically free in the bundle, and if I fry my G3258 it will just give me an excuse to upgrade my CPU. I just wouldn't want to fry my mobo at the same time


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shmann*
> 
> I have the G3258 with a Z97 PC Mate (yeah, the Micro Center bundle), and I want to push the limits on this thing. I think I can get to 4.7 GHz if I increase the Vcore above 1.4, but I'm sure the vdroop on the VCCIN will give me problems finding stability at that core voltage.
> 
> Someone said on some random forum that the Z97 PC Mate doesn't offer LLC options. Would disabling SVID help me at all? Turning off the "Dynamic Processor Input Voltage"?
> 
> By the way I'm a total noob here if that wasn't obvious already. I got the thing basically free in the bundle, and if I fry my G3258 it will just give me an excuse to upgrade my CPU. I just wouldn't want to fry my mobo at the same time


Just OCed mine to 4.6GHz on a H87M-G43, with no vdroop option, max vccin 1.9, max vid 1.4 and max v ring bus 1.3, my settings are vccin 1.9, vid 1.360, vring 1.264. You won't get much advantage for 100 more MHz, but if you can with lower than 1.4 and good temps, let's do it


----------



## Gregory14

ok, got it to 4863 at 99.3Mhz on the base clock. I have the Intel Extreme Tuning Utility that did it. still in windows, havent rebooted my PC yet. I noticed the Intel Watchdog folder in the same folder that IXTU was in.


----------



## TPCbench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TPCbench*
> 
> @ Darkwizzie
> 
> Have you tried using Terragen 2 or Terragen 3 as a stress testing tool ?
> 
> http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/2014/09/24/asrock-x99m-killer-review/7
> 
> http://www.tipidpc.com/viewtopic.php?tid=273192
> 
> Thanks


Follow up on this

Thanks


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TPCbench*
> 
> Follow up on this
> 
> Thanks


Oh hey.

No, I have not. I've used it before though. I could give it a shot.


----------



## haha97

nvm


----------



## Jedson3614

I think I need some very, very specific help with my setup. I have with a fine tooth comb looked over Sin's z87 haswell guide and this one I am testing the silver stone ar-01 120 mm cooler. I belive this cooler is most comparable to cooler master 212. I think I may be missing something, or not have the best airflow. I am using the nzxt phantom case. I have rear exhaust 12mm. Fromt 140mm intake. Both top 240 exhaust. I have the ar-01 blowing towards the rear exhaust. I am having awful temps. I was trying prime 95 but my temps went above 100 with 4.2 and 1.25. Something is way off here that is insane. I since have stepped back down to aidia 64 extreme test. My temps are hitting 85-86. My settings are 4.2 @ 1.25. 1600 mhz ram 9-9-9-27 hyperx black. I am not stable at prime 95 mostly due to temps I think. With aidia and running real temp I have hit 86. I feel like this just seemed to much for even the worst haswell chips. I can not get 4.3, and trust me overclocking haswell is no new news to me. I have z87x-ud3h, and there is no adaptive voltage settings for this bios trust me. I think its on by default. I'm running latest 10b beta bios from site. I noticed while stress testing my voltage was going all over it hit as high as 1.28. I have LLC set to extreme, uncore set to 35 not auto. Why on earth is my voltage jumping everywhere. What can I do to lower my temps? Am I missing some setting like PLL over voltage or something. There has to be something I can change in bios to stabilize voltage. Some stuff is set to auto and I do have power saving settings on. I honestly have been so frustrated. I can not even sleep at night right now because I can seem to get my computer stable. With LLC set to extreme should my voltage stay around what I set it to. 1.25 to 1.28 is a bit of a jump. My voltage was not consistent while stressing. Another issue is I think I have probably the worst haswell there is. I cant even hit 4.3 at 1.3 volts. Forget voltage though because even if I was willing to go higher, i'm forced to lower because of heat restrictions.My chip at 1.25 on aidia is hitting 86 at 4.2. That is really ****ty. I think the change in voltage though is whats causing the heat problem. The voltage is going much higher than what I select. Any suggestions would be most appreciated. One last thing I have ring bus set to 1.1 manually becuase auto isnt stable. Im not raising uncore so I just set that to 1.1. I also set vrin override to 1.8. I cant understand though for the life of me why at 1.25 my temps are hitting 85-90. This just seems like something isnt right. I do not have the two side 120 mm fans on my phantom. Im not sure though that this would effect the cpu all that much.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jedson3614*
> 
> I think I need some very, very specific help with my setup. I have with a fine tooth comb looked over Sin's z87 haswell guide and this one I am testing the silver stone ar-01 120 mm cooler. I belive this cooler is most comparable to cooler master 212. I think I may be missing something, or not have the best airflow. I am using the nzxt phantom case. I have rear exhaust 12mm. Fromt 140mm intake. Both top 240 exhaust. I have the ar-01 blowing towards the rear exhaust. I am having awful temps. I was trying prime 95 but my temps went above 100 with 4.2 and 1.25. Something is way off here that is insane. I since have stepped back down to aidia 64 extreme test. My temps are hitting 85-86. My settings are 4.2 @ 1.25. 1600 mhz ram 9-9-9-27 hyperx black. I am not stable at prime 95 mostly due to temps I think. With aidia and running real temp I have hit 86. I feel like this just seemed to much for even the worst haswell chips. I can not get 4.3, and trust me overclocking haswell is no new news to me. I have z87x-ud3h, and there is no adaptive voltage settings for this bios trust me. I think its on by default. I'm running latest 10b beta bios from site. I noticed while stress testing my voltage was going all over it hit as high as 1.28. I have LLC set to extreme, uncore set to 35 not auto. Why on earth is my voltage jumping everywhere. What can I do to lower my temps? Am I missing some setting like PLL over voltage or something. There has to be something I can change in bios to stabilize voltage. Some stuff is set to auto and I do have power saving settings on. I honestly have been so frustrated. I can not even sleep at night right now because I can seem to get my computer stable. With LLC set to extreme should my voltage stay around what I set it to. 1.25 to 1.28 is a bit of a jump. My voltage was not consistent while stressing. Another issue is I think I have probably the worst haswell there is. I cant even hit 4.3 at 1.3 volts. Forget voltage though because even if I was willing to go higher, i'm forced to lower because of heat restrictions.My chip at 1.25 on aidia is hitting 86 at 4.2. That is really ****ty. I think the change in voltage though is whats causing the heat problem. The voltage is going much higher than what I select. Any suggestions would be most appreciated. One last thing I have ring bus set to 1.1 manually becuase auto isnt stable. Im not raising uncore so I just set that to 1.1. I also set vrin override to 1.8. I cant understand though for the life of me why at 1.25 my temps are hitting 85-90. This just seems like something isnt right. I do not have the two side 120 mm fans on my phantom. Im not sure though that this would effect the cpu all that much.


Do you have a 4770k by any chance? They run those kinds of temperatures, especially on lower end coolers.

Prime/linpack are hot.

Your vcore will be ~0.02 above what you set in bios. If you set 1.25, you should expect it to always be ~1.27 under load. The sensor isn't perfectly accurate, but the voltage in the CPU will be stable.

LLC is the VRIN, not for vcore


----------



## Jedson3614

Yes 4770k, and how am I supposed to stress test the cpu if i have air cooler? Those temps are not acceptable they throttle the cpu back down. At 1.25 even with stock cooler it should get that hot. 1.25 isnt a stretch of voltage 1.3 is getting close.


----------



## Jedson3614

Also 1.248 is jumping to 1.26. that is a jump


----------



## SuperSluether

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jedson3614*
> 
> Yes 4770k, and how am I supposed to stress test the cpu if i have air cooler? Those temps are not acceptable they throttle the cpu back down. At 1.25 even with stock cooler it should get that how. 1.25 isnt a stretch of voltage 1.3 is getting close.


I have the i7-4770K as well. I can't get a stable overclock at 4.4 GHz, but I think I've stabilized. I'm running at 4.3 GHz at 1.25 for the Vcore. Depending on what programs I run, I can reach 70 under load, but I've gone up to 85. I have the Cooler Master Hyper 212 Evo for an air cooler.

Your CPU shouldn't start throttling until it hits 90, and if you're only getting that on stress tests, then it's ok. Unless you do something that's always maxing out the CPU, you'll never hit those temps under normal operation.

A little tip, my voltage went up to past 1.3 on the Vcore until I set it to override instead of adaptive. Try that. More voltage means more heat, and in my case it didn't change stability. And since every chip is different, maybe you simply can't go that far. Nothing is gauranteed in overclocking.


----------



## Jedson3614

I don't have an adaptive settings that is part of my problem. My bios has no adaptive option.


----------



## Jedson3614

Just out of curiosity, On realtemp when someone in this forum ro anywhere says when looking at temps stay below 85, do they mean the actual temp at wich is being displayed on realtemp during real time, or the actual max that the core has hit, which is displayed at bottom. On average during stress realtemp reports around 65, but max temp shows it reached 85 at some spike or point in the test. How do you monitor haswell temps correctly ? Do people actually just look at average temp?


----------



## shmann

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ConnorMcLeod*
> 
> Just OCed mine to 4.6GHz on a H87M-G43, with no vdroop option, max vccin 1.9, max vid 1.4 and max v ring bus 1.3, my settings are vccin 1.9, vid 1.360, vring 1.264. You won't get much advantage for 100 more MHz, but if you can with lower than 1.4 and good temps, let's do it


I'm a little jealous you found stability at 1.36.... my vid is at 1.38 and reads 1.4 already for 4.6 ghz. I haven't tried the ring bus; should I do that? will it immediately affect stability or is it more-or-less mutually exclusive to core settings?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jedson3614*
> 
> Also 1.248 is jumping to 1.26. that is a jump


The sensor only displays for example 1.248 and 1.264. If your actual voltage is stable 1.255 it will just bounce between them because it can't display it finely and accurately enough.

Your actual voltage for vcore will be 0.02 above what you set, outside of rare and weird circumstances









It's fine to get to like 85c when stressing. If you can't cool it well, then.. well, i usually recommend significantly stronger cooling, as well as i5 which runs 10c cooler than i7, and nowadays devil's canyon too - a 4690k with a stronger cooler can gain like 10c from cooler, 10c from lack of HT, 6-7c from better thermal interface etc, it all adds up. It makes it much easier to use 1.35-1.425vcore.


----------



## Ovrclck

nvm


----------



## SuperSluether

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jedson3614*
> 
> Just out of curiosity, On realtemp when someone in this forum ro anywhere says when looking at temps stay below 85, do they mean the actual temp at wich is being displayed on realtemp during real time, or the actual max that the core has hit, which is displayed at bottom. On average during stress realtemp reports around 65, but max temp shows it reached 85 at some spike or point in the test. How do you monitor haswell temps correctly ? Do people actually just look at average temp?


I tend to go off of maximum temperatures. Because it's the max temp, the processor is almost always below it. That way if I have a high max of like 85, I know it's probably cooler than that normally.


----------



## shmann

so as I've mentioned before, I'm on a G3258 at 4.6 GHz at 1.38 VID (=1.4 Vcore), so I'm probably at my upper limit here.

I am starting to think about fiddling with the uncore. so far I've left it at stock (3.2 GHz), but right now I'm testing it at 4.0 GHz at stock Vring (1.136). I tried 4.1 and it crashed, now I'm testing for longer-term stability.

is it worth trying to up the Vring to something like 1.15, 1.2, or even 1.3? besides the obvious issues of instability, what else should I consider-- just temps as usual?

thanks folks, you've been immensely helpful!


----------



## PaycheckNZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shmann*
> 
> so as I've mentioned before, I'm on a G3258 at 4.6 GHz at 1.38 VID (=1.4 Vcore), so I'm probably at my upper limit here.
> 
> I am starting to think about fiddling with the uncore. so far I've left it at stock (3.2 GHz), but right now I'm testing it at 4.0 GHz at stock Vring (1.136). I tried 4.1 and it crashed, now I'm testing for longer-term stability.
> 
> is it worth trying to up the Vring to something like 1.15, 1.2, or even 1.3? besides the obvious issues of instability, what else should I consider-- just temps as usual?
> 
> thanks folks, you've been immensely helpful!


Most people seem to have uncore at 3 steps or more lower than core. I use to run mine at only 1 or 2 steps lower, but I was able to reduce the voltage a lot and gain a slight improvement in temperature by dropping further, and then soaked up the temperature difference with slight gains to BCLK.
I would normally recommend not going to 1.3V for the uncore, it's not worth it. Though you do clearly have a very good cooling system, so up to you I guess. By all means raise uncore above stock multiplier, and stock voltage.

They say that after core, RAM is the next thing that gets you the most gains, and then cache.

I myself found that when my core was unstable it most often resulted in a blue screen, but when my uncore was unstable it most often resulted in a freeze, which is a little more inconvenient and annoying. I give the uncore a bit more breathing room nowdays.


----------



## Unknownm

Bought a ncix bundle 4690K + MSI Gaming 3 and 2x 4GB DDR3 9CL . First motherboard would boot and freeze in the BIOS, later on no video was working and weird clicking noise from one the caps so I went back to the store got a new one. Later on picked up hyper 212 2 fans blowing in and 1 blowing out

Trying to get 4.5Ghz stable and few questions about some settings in the bios..

Imon Overwrite
CPu Switching Frequency
VR Switching Frequency

It passes x264 benchmark and did fail prime95 after 7 hours. Error was 101 however I've had a few 124s


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shmann*
> 
> I'm a little jealous you found stability at 1.36.... my vid is at 1.38 and reads 1.4 already for 4.6 ghz. I haven't tried the ring bus; should I do that? will it immediately affect stability or is it more-or-less mutually exclusive to core settings?


Don't touch cache unless you have find core stable settings.

I've used x264 (4 threads) in order to stress, cache set manually to x32 and 1.2V.

If you use ~1.4V for 4.6, you may have to raise VCCIN to 2.0 or more, if your motherboard allows it (mine allow 1.9 max).


----------



## shmann

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ConnorMcLeod*
> 
> Don't touch cache unless you have find core stable settings.
> 
> I've used x264 (4 threads) in order to stress, cache set manually to x32 and 1.2V.
> 
> If you use ~1.4V for 4.6, you may have to raise VCCIN to 2.0 or more, if your motherboard allows it (mine allow 1.9 max).


thanks for the input.

I have my vccin at around 1.9 or 2, and I've had nice stability at 4.6 ghz for over a month now. only recently I was thinking of playing with the cache, too. I'm at stock vring (1.136) and uncore seems to be fairly stable at 4.0, and i'm thinking about jumping to vring of 1.2 and trying to get that core ratio a bit tighter. do you think I should just set vring at 1.2 and see how high I can get the uncore multiplier before losing stability and call it a day?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shmann*
> 
> thanks for the input.
> 
> I have my vccin at around 1.9 or 2, and I've had nice stability at 4.6 ghz for over a month now. only recently I was thinking of playing with the cache, too. I'm at stock vring (1.136) and uncore seems to be fairly stable at 4.0, and i'm thinking about jumping to vring of 1.2 and trying to get that core ratio a bit tighter. do you think I should just set vring at 1.2 and see how high I can get the uncore multiplier before losing stability and call it a day?


I run my cache at 1.180v and 4.2ghz. Its basically stock turbo boost on 4790k.

I can get it stable higher but it requires a vcore bump and thats not a trade off I want to make when it adds so little.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shmann*
> 
> thanks for the input.
> 
> I have my vccin at around 1.9 or 2, and I've had nice stability at 4.6 ghz for over a month now. only recently I was thinking of playing with the cache, too. I'm at stock vring (1.136) and uncore seems to be fairly stable at 4.0, and i'm thinking about jumping to vring of 1.2 and trying to get that core ratio a bit tighter. do you think I should just set vring at 1.2 and see how high I can get the uncore multiplier before losing stability and call it a day?


Yea.

Be aware that 1.2v in bios actually means ~1.23-1.25 for vring usually though, depending on the board.


----------



## blaze2210

Speaking of cache stability: what means are you using to test the cache?


----------



## koekwau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Speaking of cache stability: what means are you using to test the cache?


If the PC freezes and not giving a BSOD while running XTU for example then it's probably the cache.
If it's Vcore you will get a BSOD.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> If the PC freezes and not giving a BSOD while running XTU for example then it's probably the cache.
> If it's Vcore you will get a BSOD.


this

Also Aida64 has a cache stress test.


----------



## Mr-Dark

I need some info about my oc

i get restart without bsod during bf4 what thats mean?

my uncore stock at 40 and 1.21 in the bios

at 4600mhz with 1.25v and input i trying from 1.65 to 1.95 the best value is 1.75 alow me playing bf4 for 3h all other value 30 to 1h restart

what thats mean can any one help me pls ?

is that uncore unstable ? its stock ! can high uncore voltage make this restart during bf4 ?

my cpu 4790k with vii hero z97

Edit : now i instaled old bios and the vcore drop from 1.243 to 1.234 maby the bios effect my OC bun can any

one tell me what the restart during game mean pls ?


----------



## Cyro999

Probably Vcore or Input too low. If you don't have reason to do otherwise, use 0.6 input over vcore with LLC at a near-maximum level. In this case, that would be setting ~1.27vcore instead of 1.25 and also using ~1.87 input. If you're restarting now, adding only 0.01 to vcore wouldn't be enough to make a solid system, only a kinda-stable one that might run for months without evident issues.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Probably Vcore or Input too low. If you don't have reason to do otherwise, use 0.6 input over vcore with LLC at a near-maximum level. In this case, that would be setting ~1.27vcore instead of 1.25 and also using ~1.87 input. If you're restarting now, adding only 0.01 to vcore wouldn't be enough to make a solid system, only a kinda-stable one that might run for months without evident issues.


Thank you for that info

you mean if vcore low can restart the sytem without bsod ?


----------



## koekwau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Thank you for that info
> 
> you mean if vcore low can restart the sytem without bsod ?


Yes it can.
Instead of getting the possiblity of showing a BSOD it just reboots instant probably due to too much voltage lack.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> Yes it can.
> Instead of getting the possiblity of showing a BSOD it just reboots instant probably due to too much voltage lack.


okay i will go up with vcore thank you for that info


----------



## koekwau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> okay i will go up with vcore thank you for that info


Lil edit on myself: like Cyro says, also try upping VCCIN / Eventual Input.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> Lil edit on myself: like Cyro says, also try upping VCCIN / Eventual Input.


Update i set the core to 1.27v and input to 1.87v then all work fine test them with x264 5 loop and bf4 and bf3 alot of hours

now i will go to 4700mhz last step of oc then oc the ram and cash









thank you alot again


----------



## koekwau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Update i set the core to 1.27v and input to 1.87v then all work fine test them with x264 5 loop and bf4 and bf3 alot of hours
> 
> now i will go to 4700mhz last step of oc then oc the ram and cash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you alot again


[troll mode]
Tell me how to overclock cash








Would be great if I could overclock a 1 euro coin to a 2 euro coin.
[/troll mode]

Enjoy your new stable overclock =)
Don't forget to save the BIOS profile if your motherboard supports it.
Can be handy before you start overclocking to 4.7Ghz.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> [troll mode]
> Tell me how to overclock cash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would be great if I could overclock a 1 euro coin to a 2 euro coin.
> [/troll mode]
> 
> Enjoy your new stable overclock =)
> Don't forget to save the BIOS profile if your motherboard supports it.
> Can be handy before you start overclocking to 4.7Ghz.


bad news







before 1h i run the x264 stress but its bsod in loop 3 with 101 code







i pass 5 loop morning before 10h at the same setting









also try 4700 and i bsod with 101 code each time i start x264 thats with vcore up to 1.36 somthing rong with my rig


----------



## koekwau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> bad news
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> before 1h i run the x264 stress but its bsod in loop 3 with 101 code
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i pass 5 loop morning before 10h at the same setting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also try 4700 and i bsod with 101 code each time i start x264 thats with vcore up to 1.36 somthing rong with my rig


What motherboard do you have?
Brand and model?

Try 4.7Ghz with 1.275V and 1.85V Input.
Set Intel SA to 1.0V

Set Cache multiplier to 45 with 1.250V

See how that works out.
also X264 is quite heavy tho.
See if you can pass a Intel XTU benchmark.

If you pass that it should be at least game stable!

Edit: Instead of older CPU's needing more Vcore according to speed, Haswell / DC is all about finding the sweet spot for the set speed. Applying more Vcore could make it run even more unstable!

My sweet spot for 4.9Ghz is 1.325V with 1.9V Input. With 1.35V and 1.95V input I'm getting 124 and 101 BSOD's randomly and won't pass XTU. With above stable settings it just wont BSOD and runs XTU benchmarks without any error.
Weird stuff


----------



## blackhole2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> What motherboard do you have?
> Brand and model?
> 
> Try 4.7Ghz with 1.275V and 1.85V Input.
> Set Intel SA to 1.0V
> 
> Set Cache multiplier to 45 with 1.250V
> 
> See how that works out.
> also X264 is quite heavy tho.
> See if you can pass a Intel XTU benchmark.
> 
> If you pass that it should be at least game stable!
> 
> Edit: Instead of older CPU's needing more Vcore according to speed, Haswell / DC is all about finding the sweet spot for the set speed. Applying more Vcore could make it run even more unstable!
> 
> My sweet spot for 4.9Ghz is 1.325V with 1.9V Input. With 1.35V and 1.95V input I'm getting 124 and 101 BSOD's randomly and won't pass XTU. With above stable settings it just wont BSOD and runs XTU benchmarks without any error.
> Weird stuff


yep there is defiantly a sweet spot mines 1.3v 4.7 ghz after that I need crazy more voltage like 1.4v for 4.8


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> bad news
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> before 1h i run the x264 stress but its bsod in loop 3 with 101 code
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i pass 5 loop morning before 10h at the same setting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also try 4700 and i bsod with 101 code each time i start x264 thats with vcore up to 1.36 somthing rong with my rig


Probably too low input voltage. The more vcore you add, the further away from a high enough input voltage you will be, so blindly throwing vcore at the problem can make stuff worse


----------



## Mr-Dark

Okay new info for vcore i think its like sandy bridge high vcore = super stable

is the intel xtu stable for 2h mean gaming stable ? bf4 and bf3 i dont play any other games becouse i try aida64 and the stable for hours but in bf4 its bsod within 30m









as i say the input voltage help with stable with me at 4600 and 1.25v with bf4

input =

1.7v stable for 1h

1.75v stable for 3h

1.8 to 2.0 stable for 30m

my mobo asus maxiums vii hero z97 my ram 2*kingston hyper-x fury 1600mhz 1.5v oc before to 2400 at 1.6v super stable

another qustion is the low uncore voltage can do bsod with 101 code ?

my vid at 4ghz 1.072v and at 4400 is 1.234v work undervolted to 1.17v at 4400 for over 60 days no problem and my uncore stock vid 1.2v in the bios and the input at 1.87v stock

what is the Set Intel SA to 1.0V ?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> is the intel xtu stable for 2h mean gaming stable ?


gaming stable means gaming stable
Quote:


> input =
> 
> 1.7v stable for 1h
> 
> 1.75v stable for 3h
> 
> 1.8 to 2.0 stable for 30m


All of them were unstable, thus you should just call that random unless you do extremely in depth testing involving 5+ runs per value, estimating time to BSOD with the same load, etc.
Quote:


> another qustion is the low uncore voltage can do bsod with 101 code ?


It usually causes freezing or 124. You should manually set it to 33x and ring to 1.15 or 1.2 so that you're sure that it's not an issue, while you're testing other stuff

The input voltage that you need will change with vcore. If you don't have any setting that can play bf3/bf4 forever and run 10 loops of x264, fall back to 4.5ghz and figure it out


----------



## Unknownm

MSI z97 Gaming 3 + 4690K bundle. With hyper 212

4500Mhz Vcore: 1.265 (75% LLC) , 3600mhz 1.160v uncore, 1.9v Input
Medium CPU Power settings , power savings disabled (for now). XMP Profile.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> gaming stable means gaming stable
> All of them were unstable, thus you should just call that random unless you do extremely in depth testing involving 5+ runs per value, estimating time to BSOD with the same load, etc.
> It usually causes freezing or 101. You should manually set it to 33x and ring to 1.15 or 1.2 so that you're sure that it's not an issue, while you're testing other stuff
> 
> The input voltage that you need will change with vcore. If you don't have any setting that can play bf3/bf4 forever and run 10 loops of x264, fall back to 4.5ghz and figure it out


whats the name of ring voltage in asus mobo ?

i set the uncore at 34 with 1.18v nothing change

i cant get them stable at 4700 i cant complete cinibench r15 cpu benchmark with 1.27v and 1.87input and 1.28 or 1.28v

the input 1.88 or 1.9 somthing rong

the big deal i can drop the voltage with 4400 to 1.17 and its stable









is there other setting in my bios need to change? somthing like long duration power ?

i set LLC to level 8 ( 100) and power phaze to extreme and cpu capability to 140%

Quote:


> What motherboard do you have?
> Brand and model?
> 
> Try 4.7Ghz with 1.275V and 1.85V Input.
> Set Intel SA to 1.0V
> 
> Set Cache multiplier to 45 with 1.250V
> 
> See how that works out.
> also X264 is quite heavy tho.
> See if you can pass a Intel XTU benchmark.
> 
> If you pass that it should be at least game stable!
> 
> Edit: Instead of older CPU's needing more Vcore according to speed, Haswell / DC is all about finding the sweet spot for the set speed. Applying more Vcore could make it run even more unstable!
> 
> My sweet spot for 4.9Ghz is 1.325V with 1.9V Input. With 1.35V and 1.95V input I'm getting 124 and 101 BSOD's randomly and won't pass XTU. With above stable settings it just wont BSOD and runs XTU benchmarks without any error.
> Weird stuff tongue.gif


i test this now nothing new i cant pass cinibench 15r cpu benchmark and intel xtu just freez and bsod with 101 code







thats with setting up there


----------



## Naluh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> whats the name of ring voltage in asus mobo ?
> 
> i set the uncore at 34 with 1.18v nothing change
> 
> i cant get them stable at 4700 i cant complete cinibench r15 cpu benchmark with 1.27v and 1.87input and 1.28 or 1.28v
> 
> the input 1.88 or 1.9 somthing rong
> 
> the big deal i can drop the voltage with 4400 to 1.17 and its stable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is there other setting in my bios need to change? somthing like long duration power ?
> 
> i set LLC to level 8 ( 100) and power phaze to extreme and cpu capability to 140%
> i test this now nothing new i cant pass cinibench 15r cpu benchmark and intel xtu just freez and bsod with 101 code
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats with setting up there


4400 and 4700 is a big diff. Almost all Haswells can get to 4400 pretty easily, 4700 is reserved for the better chips.

As for stability testing, I recommend using the latest version of prime95. http://www.mersenne.org/download/


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naluh*
> 
> 4400 and 4700 is a big diff. Almost all Haswells can get to 4400 pretty easily, 4700 is reserved for the better chips.
> 
> As for stability testing, I recommend using the latest version of prime95. http://www.mersenne.org/download/


I cant get them stable at 4600 is my chip limit at 4400 ? i dont think









the prime 95 28.5 very hot the usig fma and avx2 and harder to pass when OC


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> I cant get them stable at 4600 is my chip limit at 4400 ? i dont think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the prime 95 28.5 very hot the usig fma and avx2 and harder to pass when OC


set input voltage to 1.950 and vcore to 1.3v. Then try core frequency @ 4.5ghz. You can try to lower vcore if its stable.

If it ends up stable there it just means it's an average clocker.

All haswell have spot were the voltage step becomes very big for the next multi.

If 4.4 is stable below 1.2 its unlikely that it wont do at least 4.5ghz but it is possible it needs more vcore than its worth.


----------



## Naluh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> I cant get them stable at 4600 is my chip limit at 4400 ? i dont think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the prime 95 28.5 very hot the usig fma and avx2 and harder to pass when OC


Could well be that 4400 is (close) to your chip limit yes. It's close to my chip limit too, I could maybe get 100 or 200 mhz more with a really good cooling config (think high end water cooling) but that's really not worth the effort and money for me atm.

And yes, prime95 stresses hard and generates lots of heat, exactly what you want for a stability test. If you can't run prime95 for hours and hours without it freezing, giving an error message or BSOD, your machine is simply NOT stable and you are probably slowly killing your CPU.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> *whats the name of ring voltage in asus mobo ?*
> 
> i set the uncore at 34 with 1.18v nothing change
> 
> i cant get them stable at 4700 i cant complete cinibench r15 cpu benchmark with 1.27v and 1.87input and *1.28 or 1.28v*
> 
> the input 1.88 or 1.9 somthing rong
> 
> the big deal i can drop the voltage with 4400 to 1.17 and its stable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is there other setting in my bios need to change? somthing like long duration power ?
> 
> i set LLC to level 8 ( 100) and power phaze to extreme and cpu capability to 140%
> i test this now nothing new i cant pass cinibench 15r cpu benchmark and intel xtu just freez and bsod with 101 code
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats with setting up there


Cache voltage is what you're looking for there. Listed in the guide.

1.28 or 1.28v? Not sure what you're saying here. At 1.27v and 1.87 input voltage, I think your core voltage is too low. Try 1.35v Vcore and 1.95v input. If that's not enough, you're basically done, time to go back to 46.

Also, how are you testing for stability with Cinrbench? You just run one or a few runs of Cinebench?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naluh*
> 
> Could well be that 4400 is (close) to your chip limit yes. It's close to my chip limit too, I could maybe get 100 or 200 mhz more with a really good cooling config (think high end water cooling) but that's really not worth the effort and money for me atm.
> 
> And yes, prime95 stresses hard and generates lots of heat, exactly what you want for a stability test. If you can't run prime95 for hours and hours without it freezing, giving an error message or BSOD, your machine is simply NOT stable and you are probably slowly killing your CPU.


stability is subjective. It is not killing your cpu if you cannot run prime95 for hours and hours.

The op of this thread explains clearly why this information is not correct.

X264 is the recommended stability test for haswell.


----------



## BoredErica

An unstable CPU isn't killing itself. On the other hand, running Prime95 over and over and over might actually slowly kill your CPU. An unstable CPU just crashes. The worst case scenario is that your OS dies due to constant Bsod but that's a reallllyyyyy far stretch. Like really far.

The problem with an unstable CPU is annoyance. You're gaming and about to win a game and then... Bsod. Rage time!


----------



## Naluh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> stability is subjective. It is not killing your cpu if you cannot run prime95 for hours and hours.
> 
> The op of this thread explains clearly why this information is not correct.
> 
> X264 is the recommended stability test for haswell.


I should elaborate: if you're already pushing the limit of your chip with high clock speeds and high vcore and you're still not able to run any taxing stability test for hours and hours, then yes, you are wearing out your cpu at a much faster rate than the normal wear and tear. You won't kill it in a month, not in six months and but on longer time scales you are degrading your cpu quite fast. This is from personal experience and what I've seen happening to others. Push your chip to the limit (or slightly over it) and a year from now chances are you'll have to downclock it cuz it can't run your OC anymore.

Keep it a step below it's limit regarding speed and vcore, you'll prolly see your other components start to fail long b4 your overclocked CPU does.

Stability might be subjective but I've found that anything that is not Prime stable will sooner or later crash in taxing games, most of the time sooner rather than later. And then you see ppl flocking to the forums going "OMG!1!! I swear it was stable while playing BF4, what happen!?!?".







Nothing happened, your machine wasn't stable to begin with.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Okay thats big new info i dont know them before im coming from 2600k thats super easy oc at 4600 with mini atx asus !









i cant get my cpu stable at 4700mhz even at 1.38v and input at 2.0 i start from vcore 1.25 ( 0.1 each try ) the input from 1.75 to 2.0 ( 0,2 each time )

no any result soo i think 4600 is the limit

at 4600mhz and 1.27vore input at 1.87v i run 5 loop 264x and just fine + cinibench cpu test and alot of bf3+bf4 in multiplayer no problem

then i run 264x again its bsod at loop 3 with 101 code i dont chang any thing in the bios









thats unbealivable cpu can do 4400 at 1.17 and cant do 4600









i read here someone use custem setting with prime 95 is it worth over the inte xtu or 264x ?

i think my encore stock voltage too high its at 4000 and 1.21 in the bios

any one confirm if prime95 27.9 stable then bf4 and bf3 stable if yes i will go with prime95


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Okay thats big new info i dont know them before im coming from 2600k thats super easy oc at 4600 with mini atx asus !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i cant get my cpu stable at 4700mhz even at 1.38v and input at 2.0 i start from vcore 1.25 ( 0.1 each try ) the input from 1.75 to 2.0 ( 0,2 each time )
> 
> no any result soo i think 4600 is the limit
> 
> at 4600mhz and 1.27vore input at 1.87v i run 5 loop 264x and just fine + cinibench cpu test and alot of bf3+bf4 in multiplayer no problem
> 
> then i run 264x again its bsod at loop 3 with 101 code i dont chang any thing in the bios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats unbealivable cpu can do 4400 at 1.17 and cant do 4600
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i read here someone use custem setting with prime 95 is it worth over the inte xtu or 264x ?
> 
> i think my encore stock voltage too high its at 4000 and 1.21 in the bios
> 
> any one confirm if prime95 27.9 stable then bf4 and bf3 stable if yes i will go with prime95


prime95 does not guarantee bf4/bf3 stable.

I use xtu bench and x264. I do run prime95 28.5.for 1 or 2 mins on a new cpu overclock profile. I just make certain it doesnt instant freeze.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> prime95 does not guarantee bf4/bf3 stable.
> 
> I use xtu bench and x264. I do run prime95 28.5.for 1 or 2 mins on a new cpu overclock profile. I just make certain it doesnt instant freeze.


then no any program guarantee bf4 stable we must test with real game


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> then no any program guarantee bf4 stable we must test with real game


exactly


----------



## Naluh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> prime95 does not guarantee bf4/bf3 stable.
> 
> I use xtu bench and x264. I do run prime95 28.5.for 1 or 2 mins on a new cpu overclock profile. I just make certain it doesnt instant freeze.


If you test for no longer than a few minutes no stress tool is going to guarantee you stable anything really....

If you can run prime for 12+ hours and your BF4/3 or any game still crashes or causes BSOD you can be sure of one thing though: that it's not the fault of the cpu. I'd say you most likely have a GPU problem in that case or your PSU is not up to the job.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naluh*
> 
> If you test for no longer than a few minutes no stress tool is going to guarantee you stable anything really....
> 
> If you can run prime for 12+ hours and your BF4/3 or any game still crashes or causes BSOD you can be sure of one thing though: that it's not the fault of the cpu. I'd say you most likely have a GPU problem in that case or your PSU is not up to the job.


I run x264 for overnight or at a minimum 50 loops.

Then I run xtu bench. I also run prime95 for a couple mins because instant freezes help me dial in that last vcore and cache adjustments.

I have seen prime95 pass and it is very possible to still not run a particular game completely because of cpu settings. Prime95"is no guarantee.

The newest version does guarantee about 200mhz lower core clocks or +.050v needed.

Runing multiple stress tests is the best. I know haswell pretty well after owning 6 "k" cpus and I have found my own combination of tests plus .010v over whatever I can get stable at to be very effective for stability.

I do not like long runs of prime95 because of cpu degradation and its too hot.

Its my preference to only use it the way I do.

There are many people in the "prime or die" category such as yourself and I understand your point. You should read the guide info on the op about haswell though.


----------



## Naluh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> I run x264 for overnight or at a minimum 50 loops.
> 
> Then I run xtu bench. I also run prime95 for a couple mins because instant freezes help me dial in that last vcore and cache adjustments.
> 
> *
> I have seen prime95 pass and it is very possible to still not run a particular game completely because of cpu settings.* Prime95"is no guarantee.


I'm not calling you a liar here but I find that very hard to believe







. Of course a lot of ppl are very liberal with their definition of 'prime passed' which could be the issue here







.

When your cpu is close to prime stable you can run it for hours b4 running into any problems. And ppl don't like to run overnight tests just to determine if your cpu is rock stable, it's not fun and it takes time. I take shortcuts myself but will only declare my cpu 100% stable when it has ran all prime tests (not just the blend, small or large test) for 12+ hours.

In my experience, the vast majority of ppl coming to the forums with freezes, crashes, reboots and BSOD's while playing taxing games saying "it was stable cuz I ran *random stress test* for *way too short period of time* but now it's not anymore!" fail relative short prime sessions after you advise them to try it.


----------



## Mr-Dark

This haswell cpu make everything differnt









maby i will try intel burn test my temp maby go to 88c or somthing but still the best test if you pass 15 cy then you can pass any test or game without problem


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naluh*
> 
> I'm not calling you a liar here but I find that very hard to believe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Of course a lot of ppl are very liberal with their definition of 'prime passed' which could be the issue here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> When your cpu is close to prime stable you can run it for hours b4 running into any problems. And ppl don't like to run overnight tests just to determine if your cpu is rock stable, it's not fun and it takes time. I take shortcuts myself but will only declare my cpu 100% stable when it has ran all prime tests (not just the blend, small or large test) for 12+ hours.
> 
> In my experience, the vast majority of ppl coming to the forums with freezes, crashes, reboots and BSOD's while playing taxing games saying "it was stable cuz I ran *random stress test* for *way too short period of time* but now it's not anymore!" fail relative short prime sessions after you advise them to try it.


I can only base it people complaining on these forums.

36 hours Prime95 version28.5 stable does not represent what majority of ppl need.

Its fine that this is your personal standard.

Personally thats way more abuse on a 22nm cpu that is known to degrade than I am going to do in years of use.

By the time you are stable that cpu will have over 100hours of Prime95 since ever crash requires starting the 36 hour process over again.

You can have it and I agree it will be stable.

But please do not directly call the info in the Op of this thread wrong. It is not wrong. It works to achieve stable overclocks that have worked for hundreds of people.

There have been many prime or die people that show up saying the same things you are.

Please read the stressing section in the op. Haswell is different.


----------



## Naluh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> I can only base it people complaining on these forums.
> 
> 36 hours Prime95 version28.5 stable does not represent what majority of ppl need.
> 
> Its fine that this is your personal standard.
> 
> Personally thats way more abuse on a 22nm cpu that is known to degrade than I am going to do in years of use.
> 
> By the time you are stable that cpu will have over 100hours of Prime95 since ever crash requires starting the 36 hour process over again.
> 
> You can have it and I agree it will be stable.
> 
> But please do not directly call the info in the Op of this thread wrong. It is not wrong. It works to achieve stable overclocks that have worked for hundreds of people.
> 
> There have been many prime or die people that show up saying the same things you are.
> 
> Please read the stressing section in the op. Haswell is different.


I read it, I'm not saying it's complete bollocks either, all I'm saying is that prime95 is a damn good program for testing stability and if you are running into problems while your other stress testing says that you are fine, you might wanna give prime a go.

But we weren't discussing the OP, I said that after 12+ hours of running the different prime tests you can be as sure as you can get that your cpu will not be the culprit if you have problems with taxing games. It's likely you have a GPU, PSU or even a RAM or mobo problem (though serious problems with the latter two will prolly not let you run 12+ hour prime runs either) in that case.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naluh*
> 
> I read it, I'm not saying it's complete bollocks either, all I'm saying is that prime95 is a damn good program for testing stability and if you are running into problems while your other stress testing says that you are fine, you might wanna give prime a go.
> 
> But we weren't discussing the OP, I said that after 12+ hours of running the different prime tests you can be as sure as you can get that your cpu will not be the culprit if you have problems with taxing games. It's likely you have a GPU, PSU or even a RAM or mobo problem (though serious problems with the latter two will prolly not let you run 12+ hour prime runs either) in that case.


I do not have those types or issues. I also did not use prime95 the way you describe to achieve that cpu stability.

You are correct. If u can pass 36 hours (12 blend, 12 small, 12 large) p95 28.5 it is probably not the cpu.

I will never suggest that as the best way to stress haswell though.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> whats the name of ring voltage in asus mobo ?
> 
> i set the uncore at 34 with 1.18v nothing change
> 
> i cant get them stable at 4700 i cant complete cinibench r15 cpu benchmark with 1.27v and 1.87input and 1.28 or 1.28v
> 
> the input 1.88 or 1.9 somthing rong
> 
> the big deal i can drop the voltage with 4400 to 1.17 and its stable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is there other setting in my bios need to change? somthing like long duration power ?
> 
> i set LLC to level 8 ( 100) and power phaze to extreme and cpu capability to 140%
> i test this now nothing new i cant pass cinibench 15r cpu benchmark and intel xtu just freez and bsod with 101 code
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats with setting up there


I actualy derped and said 101 instead of 124 there - ring is usually freezing or 124! oops









Quote:


> at 4600mhz and 1.27vore input at 1.87v i run 5 loop 264x and just fine + cinibench cpu test and alot of bf3+bf4 in multiplayer no problem
> 
> then i run 264x again its bsod at loop 3 with 101 code i dont chang any thing in the bios rolleyes.gif


That means it was never stable, but probably pretty close. You're just constantly rolling a dice to see if you crash or not, and it didn't roll the wrong way for quite a while.

Go back and use 1.28vcore and 1.92 input at 4.6


----------



## koekwau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> then no any program guarantee bf4 stable we must test with real game


Got a headset?
Join my Teamspeak server. Address: ts.swaghetti.nl
SuperV is hanging out there, he is a BF4 pro and might be able to give some overclocking advise regarding to speed + BF4.

Also I'll be there for some advise when needed =)

Everybody else, feel free to join. There is a special overclock.net channel =)


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> Got a headset?
> Join my Teamspeak server. Address: ts.swaghetti.nl
> SuperV is hanging out there, he is a BF4 pro and might be able to give some overclocking advise regarding to speed + BF4.
> 
> Also I'll be there for some advise when needed =)


when i fix my intrnet i will be there









now new update i set my uncore at 3600 with auto voltage

core speed 4700 at 1.29v and 1.95 input and pch voltage from 1.05 to 1.2 this first time play with this

this first time i can run cinibench 15r without bsod and i run intel xtu to test my OC


----------



## koekwau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> when i fix my intrnet i will be there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now new update i set my uncore at 3600 with auto voltage
> 
> core speed 4700 at 1.29v and 1.95 input and pch voltage from 1.05 to 1.2 this first time play with this
> 
> this first time i can run cinibench 15r without bsod and i run intel xtu to test my OC


Nice work nice work!
And 4.7Ghz @ 1.29V is a nice overclocker =)
Try running multiple Cinebench 15 and XTU runs after eachother.
If it keeps running without a problem then you should be game stable.
I know BF4 is a tough game to run, so that could require a lil' more tweaking but you are nearly there!


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> Nice work nice work!
> And 4.7Ghz @ 1.29V is a nice overclocker =)
> Try running multiple Cinebench 15 and XTU runs after eachother.
> If it keeps running without a problem then you should be game stable.
> I know BF4 is a tough game to run, so that could require a lil' more tweaking but you are nearly there!


I finsh intel xtu test for 2h no problem and cinibench about 5 times but its bsod with x264 in 1 loop

i think x264 harder to pass with high frequancy i will try bf4 but my intrnet is down from 2 days


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> I finsh intel xtu test for 2h no problem and cinibench about 5 times but its bsod with x264 in 1 loop
> 
> i think x264 harder to pass with high frequancy i will try bf4 but my intrnet is down from 2 days


run xtu bench not xtu stress test. Its much better.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> run xtu bench not xtu stress test. Its much better.


But the bench finch with 5m only what i can do i need stress for 2h at least


----------



## koekwau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> But the bench finch with 5m only what i can do i need stress for 2h at least


Benchmark is tougher to pass than the stress test, at least that is what I found out.
But I think your processor is nearly stable at your goal speed, 4.7Ghz.

Remember, mine runs at 4.9Ghz but can never run Prime95 for even 5 minutes. It just BSOD's cuz it's too heavy.

Try your current settings with Battlefield and see how it goes =)

Edit: after that, keep boosting the cache multiplier by one.

4Ghz is a nice value to run at =)
See if it runs that when you got 4.7Ghz stable.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> Benchmark is tougher to pass than the stress test, at least that is what I found out.
> But I think your processor is nearly stable at your goal speed, 4.7Ghz.
> 
> Remember, mine runs at 4.9Ghz but can never run Prime95 for even 5 minutes. It just BSOD's cuz it's too heavy.
> 
> Try your current settings with Battlefield and see how it goes =)
> 
> Edit: after that, keep boosting the cache multiplier by one.
> 
> 4Ghz is a nice value to run at =)
> See if it runs that when you got 4.7Ghz stable.


I run cache at whatever 1.180v volts will buy me. On my 4770k its 4.0 and my 4790k its 4.2. Not enough performance gained to tweak it higher in my opinion.

It doesn't affect any games I play.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> Benchmark is tougher to pass than the stress test, at least that is what I found out.
> But I think your processor is nearly stable at your goal speed, 4.7Ghz.
> 
> Remember, mine runs at 4.9Ghz but can never run Prime95 for even 5 minutes. It just BSOD's cuz it's too heavy.
> 
> Try your current settings with Battlefield and see how it goes =)
> 
> Edit: after that, keep boosting the cache multiplier by one.
> 
> 4Ghz is a nice value to run at =)
> See if it runs that when you got 4.7Ghz stable.


yes thats will done when mu intrnet back again


----------



## Unknownm

Anyone overclock the HD graphics?

14x (1400Mhz) is stable without any voltage increase inside the BIOS. 1450Mhz Freezes about couple minutes


----------



## ChronoDog

I used to OC my HD4600 while I was between graphics cards, it actually gives a neat FPS boost - from 5 FPS to about 8








I've reached something like 1600MHz before it started requiring ridiculous voltages just to not freeze at boot.


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoDog*
> 
> I used to OC my HD4600 while I was between graphics cards, it actually gives a neat FPS boost - from 5 FPS to about 8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've reached something like 1600MHz before it started requiring ridiculous voltages just to not freeze at boot.


I'm waiting for my bank to transfer over 6K which takes about 3-5 days. My plan is to get a WC on the CPU + new GPU + mini SSD and maybe new case

Added 200mV which allowed 1650Mhz but doesn't seem worth it for the extra +0.280v


----------



## Naluh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> Anyone overclock the HD graphics?
> 
> 14x (1400Mhz) is stable without any voltage increase inside the BIOS. 1450Mhz Freezes about couple minutes


I never even thought of it









But now I'm curious and are at least going to be poking around my bios to see HOW I can overclock it


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naluh*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> Anyone overclock the HD graphics?
> 
> 14x (1400Mhz) is stable without any voltage increase inside the BIOS. 1450Mhz Freezes about couple minutes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never even thought of it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But now I'm curious and are at least going to be poking around my bios to see HOW I can overclock it
Click to expand...

My BIOS allows chaning of the GT core plus the voltage.

You can always try Intel Extreme utility..


----------



## Dyaems

I swapped my Cryorig C1 with a Deepcool Assassin, but used two 120mm Silent Wings 2 for its fans instead of the stock fans. I tried running my usual 4.0jiggahertz settings and I was surprised, temps did not even hit 66C on all cores. I double checked my settings in BIOS thinking I was still using my downclocked settings and it is not!

I pushed it abit further, going to 4.2jiggahertz and it BSOD at 1.2v. Now I'm trying 1.22v and so far so good *knocks on wood*. Temps never reached more than 75C (74C max on one core) when using my quick BSOD test which is running XTU and SuperPI 32m at the same time. Ambient/room temp is around 28C.



I will run x264 overnight during sleeping. Haven't changed other settings yet though, so far here are my settings:

4770k - Z87M OC Formula - Deepcool Assassin - Be Quiet! Silent Wings 2
42x core multiplier
1.22v core voltage
35x cache multiplier
1.22v cache voltage (it can definitely go lower but I will let it stay at that voltage for the meantime)
VCCIN 1.9v
LLC at level 2
VTT 1.0v
RAM @ 1866mhz 9-10-9-28 (will fine tune it the last maybe)


----------



## koekwau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> Anyone overclock the HD graphics?
> 
> 14x (1400Mhz) is stable without any voltage increase inside the BIOS. 1450Mhz Freezes about couple minutes


Ordered a m-ITX board and got my G3258 ready. Gonna install tonight.
This Pentium runs 4.7Ghz easily, and wanted to overclock the iGPU for some better performance while using Steam in-home streaming.

Keep ya guys posted of the results.


----------



## Shanenanigans

It's been a while since I've posted anything useful on here. So here goes.

Finally upgraded the bios for my motherboard and cleared all the settings. So I thought at this point I'll test another overclock. Additionally, I finally got a new PSU and case so MUCH better airflow because I had a terrible PSU and an even worse case.

If the older guys in the thread remember, a year ago I got two overclocks stable.

4.5 @ 1.28v and 4.2 @ 1.16v.

So now that I have a PSU that can take both my GPU and my CPU OC, going to try for higher clocks and voltages, especially considering the fact that my CPU has better airflow.

I'll be testing over the weekend so I'll keep you guys updated with the results.


----------



## Jedson3614

Guy's i've about had it all together. Seriously I've reached my breaking point of wanting to just trash my PC. I cant go above 4.2. Trust me when I say this, there is no voltage no bump, and not setting I can change to reach 4.3. I was 8 hours stable using aidia 64 extreme with 1.25. My major question here is Prime 95. I don't understand, why everywhere you look, every review you see when stability testing 4770k people are using prime 95. I'm seeing people getting normal load temps as if they are using aidia 64. When I run prime 95 blend or the large option, my temps quickly hit 100 deg and down-clock the cpu and it has even shut down. When I run aidia 64 I have no temp issues, the cpu reaches just below 85. I have silver-stone ar-01 cpu cooler. It is most comparable to the cooler-master 212. It's entirly possible 1.25 is my limit temp wise because I can not go past 1.25, I just cant because anything above that causes the cpu to down-clock. SO needless to say my chip sucks. Why is there such a difference between the load temps of prime 95 and aidia 64 extreme. Shouldn't they be near the same if they are both stressing the cpu to 100 percent. What am I missing? Am I running the wrong test on prime 95? Is blend what you guys run? It makes no sense to me that prime will casue the chip to hit 105 temps, when aidia only hits 85.


----------



## Naluh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jedson3614*
> 
> Guy's i've about had it all together. Seriously I've reached my breaking point of wanting to just trash my PC. I cant go above 4.2. Trust me when I say this, there is no voltage no bump, and not setting I can change to reach 4.3. I was 8 hours stable using aidia 64 extreme with 1.25. My major question here is Prime 95. I don't understand, why everywhere you look, every review you see when stability testing 4770k people are using prime 95. I'm seeing people getting normal load temps as if they are using aidia 64. When I run prime 95 blend or the large option, my temps quickly hit 100 deg and down-clock the cpu and it has even shut down. When I run aidia 64 I have no temp issues, the cpu reaches just below 85. I have silver-stone ar-01 cpu cooler. It is most comparable to the cooler-master 212. It's entirly possible 1.25 is my limit temp wise because I can not go past 1.25, I just cant because anything above that causes the cpu to down-clock. SO needless to say my chip sucks. Why is there such a difference between the load temps of prime 95 and aidia 64 extreme. Shouldn't they be near the same if they are both stressing the cpu to 100 percent. What am I missing? Am I running the wrong test on prime 95? Is blend what you guys run? It makes no sense to me that prime will casue the chip to hit 105 temps, when aidia only hits 85.


Prime is the more demanding stress test obviously if you are getting higher temps when running it. Having said that: something must be amiss with your cooling solution, at those speeds and voltages you should NOT run into 100 degrees celcius.

My best guess is that your cooler simply isn't up to the job. A quick glance at google tells me that it's not a high end cooler. That's prolly 90+% of your problem right there.

Other contributing factors could be:
-poor quality thermal paste
-poorly applied thermal paste, too much or too little (yes, there is such a thing as not using enough thermal paste)
-poorly mounted heat sink. Too little pressure or pressure not evenly applied on the cpu.
-poor airflow in your case (my case is basicly a wind tunnel, helps a great deal with keeping temps in check at the cost of having to deal with quite a bit of noise)
-high ambient temperatures (if your room is 25+ celsius that will severly limit your temperture headroom when overclocking)
-problems with the fan on your CPU cooler. It could simply not be spinning fast enough due to some sort of fan control (either in bios, OS or via a hardware switch) or maybe it's not spinning at ALL.
-others that I can't name of the top of my head










Haswell needs high end cooling if you are going to do any kind of serious overclocking. It also doesn't hurt to delid your Haswell and replace the thermal paste between the cpu die and the IHS with a liquid metal alloy, made a world of difference on mine.


----------



## Wirerat

Definitely need a nice cooler.

consider this one https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00IYEEOMO/ref=cm_sw_r_awd_U6xnub05HKDPX if it fits your case it is the best bang for buck cooler than can max out haswell.


----------



## incog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Definitely need a nice cooler.
> 
> consider this one https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00IYEEOMO/ref=cm_sw_r_awd_U6xnub05HKDPX if it fits your case it is the best bang for buck cooler than can max out haswell.


I thought it was this one that was best bang for buck: http://www.amazon.com/Thermalright-BW-Support-Socket-Driver/dp/B008YTUN38/ref=sr_1_2?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1412798821&sr=1-2&keywords=thermalright+macho+rev.+a

I could be wrong?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incog*
> 
> I thought it was this one that was best bang for buck: http://www.amazon.com/Thermalright-BW-Support-Socket-Driver/dp/B008YTUN38/ref=sr_1_2?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1412798821&sr=1-2&keywords=thermalright+macho+rev.+a
> 
> I could be wrong?


they are the same price. The true spirit performs better. It is only 1c off of the nh-d14.
The macho is good too if you do not have case clearance for the 140.


----------



## Dyaems

Bah, 1.22v VID got 0x124 BSOD at x42 multiplier within 2 hours. I tried again and got a 0x0000005c BSOD this time, I wonder what that is since it is not listed on the BSOD code thread, only 0x00000050 I think. I hope nothing got damaged lol.. I just shut down the computer after reverting back to my downclocked settings, will try to push again for more voltage later, maybe 1.225v VID.

Funny thing is that temps still did not go beyond 74C before it BSOD'd. And I also wonder if Chrome is affecting the stress tests, specially if Chrome is the active window while HWInfo64 and x264 are in the background.


----------



## incog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *incog*
> 
> I thought it was this one that was best bang for buck: http://www.amazon.com/Thermalright-BW-Support-Socket-Driver/dp/B008YTUN38/ref=sr_1_2?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1412798821&sr=1-2&keywords=thermalright+macho+rev.+a
> 
> I could be wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> they are the same price. The true spirit performs better. It is only 1c off of the nh-d14.
> The macho is good too if you do not have case clearance for the 140.
Click to expand...

Hey man, if you can link me to the review where you get that, I'd love it. I've been looking around a bit, can't find it.

Since if what you say is true then I'm going to just recommend the TS 140 all the time.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incog*
> 
> Hey man, if you can link me to the review where you get that, I'd love it. I've been looking around a bit, can't find it.
> 
> Since if what you say is true then I'm going to just recommend the TS 140 all the time.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1477785/thermalright-true-spirit-140-power/0_50


----------



## Jedson3614

Well actually I don't think it will fit sadly, NZXT states on their site clearance for cpu cooler is 170. That cooler clearance is 171.2.


----------



## Jedson3614

On another note If I passed aidia 64 for 8 hours for the stress test, I had the memory selected to be tested during this overclock as well. I believe everything but hard disk and gpu was selected. If I passed, and it didn't crash does that mean my memory is stable, or should I still have to run memtest separately. Would that of meant my ram is stable?????? Anyone have any comments!


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jedson3614*
> 
> Well actually I don't think it will fit sadly, NZXT states on their site clearance for cpu cooler is 170. That cooler clearance is 171.2.


well the macho is shorter.


----------



## Naluh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jedson3614*
> 
> On another note If I passed aidia 64 for 8 hours for the stress test, I had the memory selected to be tested during this overclock as well. I believe everything but hard disk and gpu was selected. If I passed, and it didn't crash does that mean my memory is stable, or should I still have to run memtest separately. Would that of meant my ram is stable?????? Anyone have any comments!


If you want to be sure about your RAM, run memtest86+, simple as that.







Make sure to set your bios settings so that your CPU will run at turbo-speed even b4 loading OS. I've read (so not personal experience) that Haswell has some problems with combining high CPU speeds with high mem speeds. Though I would not consider your 4,2 ghz cpu speed as 'high' it's better to be safe than sorry









My cpu runs at 4,4 with EIST and all power savings enabled and mem at 2,2 with 10-10-10-24 T2 with the mem at 1,5v and it will take prime and memtest running basicly forever. So I reckon that when ppl talk about 'high' they are refering to speeds at least equal to that and probably higher.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naluh*
> 
> If you want to be sure about your RAM, run memtest86+, simple as that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Make sure to set your bios settings so that your CPU will run at turbo-speed even b4 loading OS. I've read (so not personal experience) that Haswell has some problems with combining high CPU speeds with high mem speeds. Though I would not consider your 4,2 ghz cpu speed as 'high' it's better to be safe than sorry


I have only seen memory fall off above 4.5ghz.

For example my 4790k does not like higher than 2400hz on my mem when its at 4.7ghz. But when its at 4.5 i can run over 2800mhz.

So I run mem at stock speed 2400 and tighten timings.

It is possible some chips have poor imc even at stock though. They only guarantee it to run 1600mhz.

Try adding +.150v to system agent. Sometimes it helps.


----------



## Dyaems

Ran x264 again before sleeping and so far so good. Still 4.2ghz though. I increased my VID from 1.22v to 1.25v though. I think the voltage is abit high at that multiplier although I am only running an air cooler. Still happy with it though since temps still did not exceed 75C. I think the max temp I got was 72C on one core maybe because I changed fans to 140mm and maybe thermal paste already settles out. I'm really happy with the temps I'm getting, although it will probably increase to high 70s once I put everything inside a case









I still need to tweak some settings though, but I'm not sure in what order. My cache voltage is at 1.25v which is too high for a x37 multiplier. Cache voltage can go down only by a bit though, hoping 1.2v below should be good. I may also have to tweak the RAM, it currently runs at 1866mhz 9-10-9-28 @ 1.5v. Maybe I will just tighten the timings. But tweaking the RAM further will also lead to upping the vCore again, which increases the temps...


----------



## Jedson3614

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naluh*
> 
> If you want to be sure about your RAM, run memtest86+, simple as that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Make sure to set your bios settings so that your CPU will run at turbo-speed even b4 loading OS. I've read (so not personal experience) that Haswell has some problems with combining high CPU speeds with high mem speeds. Though I would not consider your 4,2 ghz cpu speed as 'high' it's better to be safe than sorry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My cpu runs at 4,4 with EIST and all power savings enabled and mem at 2,2 with 10-10-10-24 T2 with the mem at 1,5v and it will take prime and memtest running basicly forever. So I reckon that when ppl talk about 'high' they are refering to speeds at least equal to that and probably higher.


Yeah my CPU sucks. Its a really crappy haswell part.


----------



## ViTosS

Which C-States you change or leave activated when overcloking? I'm using an i7 4790[email protected]5Ghz and at the moment is set at Auto


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jedson3614*
> 
> Yeah my CPU sucks. Its a really crappy haswell part.


I may be completely wrong with this but I think you just need a better cooling than what you currently have.

I don't stress test using prime95 though, I only use them for Sandy/Ivy bridge. I mostly use XTU/x264/gaming while stressing Haswell processors and it seems to do its job well. I BSOD 100% of the time when I stress with p95, asking for alot more voltage to the point that it is not worth using it for me. I don't BSOD doing my usual computer tasks at home anyways, gaming, editing, rendering, browsing, movies, etc...


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ViTosS*
> 
> Which C-States you change or leave activated when overcloking? I'm using an i7 [email protected] and at the moment is set at Auto


Very little reason not to manually enable all of them as well as EIST


----------



## Jedson3614

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> I may be completely wrong with this but I think you just need a better cooling than what you currently have.
> 
> I don't stress test using prime95 though, I only use them for Sandy/Ivy bridge. I mostly use XTU/x264/gaming while stressing Haswell processors and it seems to do its job well. I BSOD 100% of the time when I stress with p95, asking for alot more voltage to the point that it is not worth using it for me. I don't BSOD doing my usual computer tasks at home anyways, gaming, editing, rendering, browsing, movies, etc...


Then you are not 100 percent stable. I don't use prime for stability I use aidia 64. I can't use prime due to cooling. I font get that people in these guides say aidia 64 uses more of the CPU. My temps in stress are about 80-85. In prime they hit 100 in seconds. Also my has well chip sucks. I can't get past 4.2. With 1.33 it fails any stress on 4.3. So I'm stuck 1.25 at 4.2.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jedson3614*
> 
> Then you are not 100 percent stable. I don't use prime for stability I use aidia 64. I can't use prime due to cooling. I font get that people in these guides say aidia 64 uses more of the CPU. My temps in stress are about 80-85. In prime they hit 100 in seconds. Also my has well chip sucks. I can't get past 4.2. With 1.33 it fails any stress on 4.3. So I'm stuck 1.25 at 4.2.


not sure what you are saying. X264 is much more difficult to pass than adia64. I do like aida64 for cache and fpu but x264 will find instability faster.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Very little reason not to manually enable all of them as well as EIST


I cannot think of 1 reason not to enable them all. Especially when you can switch to performance inside windows if you ever want to lock the frequency.


----------



## Naluh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> I cannot think of 1 reason not to enable them all. *Especially when you can switch to performance inside windows if you ever want to lock the frequency.*


I knew this yet I always set it to locked in the BIOS when I want locked frequency, now I feel stupid...







Thank you for reminding me good sir!


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naluh*
> 
> I knew this yet I always set it to locked in the BIOS when I want locked frequency, now I feel stupid...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for reminding me good sir!


you can also set the minimum higher than 5% if you want the lowest frequency to be higher than 800mhz.


----------



## PaycheckNZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> you can also set the minimum higher than 5% if you want the lowest frequency to be higher than 800mhz.


Yeah in fact I recommend doing that.
I had been finding that my StarCraft 2 games we sometimes very laggy, and when I checked the CPU speed at those times it was showing 800MHz. By setting the minimum processor speed to about 30% instead, the problem was gone completely.


----------



## Jedson3614

How do you set minimum processor speed?


----------



## Gregory14

set minimum processor speed in Windows Power Plan - Advanced power settings. For me its gaming stable in most games. The games that use alot of CPU power, the ones that people like me stress test with, they BSOD with those settings.


----------



## ace101

Hi Guys! I need your help. I tried to OC my CPU a couple of times and I was able to have a stable system of only 4.0ghz @ 1.180V. That's all I adjusted, the clock ratio and Vcore. Anything from there it always BSOD'd. Until I found this thread. I tried to Follow the Instructions at the first page.

I tried 4.1Ghz. It did not BSOD with Prime95 Test within 15mins until I decided to stop the test because i forgot to set the RAM speed to 90%
http://valid.x86.fr/nfk4a7


Then without setting the RAM for test, I decided to increase the clock at 4.2Ghz and it BSOD'd after 10mins.
http://valid.x86.fr/ak9aal


I don't know what to do from here. I'm afraid to damage my CPU because I think I BSOD'd it for more than 30 times already before I tried the Instructions here.

Any advise?


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ace101*
> 
> Hi Guys! I need your help. I tried to OC my CPU a couple of times and I was able to have a stable system of only 4.0ghz @ 1.180V. That's all I adjusted, the clock ratio and Vcore. Anything from there it always BSOD'd. Until I found this thread. I tried to Follow the Instructions at the first page.
> 
> I tried 4.1Ghz. It did not BSOD with Prime95 Test within 15mins until I decided to stop the test because i forgot to set the RAM speed to 90%
> http://valid.x86.fr/nfk4a7
> 
> 
> Then without setting the RAM for test, I decided to increase the clock at 4.2Ghz and it BSOD'd after 10mins.
> http://valid.x86.fr/ak9aal
> 
> 
> I don't know what to do from here. I'm afraid to damage my CPU because I think I BSOD'd it for more than 30 times already before I tried the Instructions here.
> 
> Any advise?


Overclocking is not for the faint of heart. There is always a risk. Truth of the matter is I don't think anyone has had a cpu die from blue screens. Most of us don't mind them because it helps us figure out what we need to do. A blue screen viewer program and a code list will help you with the info you don't know. Most of the time you need to bump the vcore. Some times the cache volt. Before going any further what is your cooling if I may ask.

EDIT* @ace101It appears you have reached the limit of your cooling. I see you are in the 90's and would suggest for maximum stability not to push any further until upgraded. Or go with a popular program on the rise is x264. It might be cooler and allow a slight overhead compared to Prime.


----------



## ace101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> Overclocking is not for the faint of heart. There is always a risk. Truth of the matter is I don't think anyone has had a cpu die from blue screens. Most of us don't mind them because it helps us figure out what we need to do. A blue screen viewer program and a code list will help you with the info you don't know. Most of the time you need to bump the vcore. Some times the cache volt. Before going any further what is your cooling if I may ask.


212 EVO. My aim is to reach 4.3 ghz with my current set-up. My PC just freezes 5 mins ago and does not boot anymore. I reset the CMOS and everything is stock right now except for my lowest Vcore of 1.120.

Any advise on what to do next?


----------



## Wirerat

stop using prime95 and use x264 from the op.

Before doing a long x264 run make sure you can pass XTU bench (not stress) its only 5 min test.


----------



## ace101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> stop using prime95 and use x264 from the op.


What's the difference sir?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ace101*
> 
> What's the difference sir?


the temperature for starters. X264 is also a much more realistic load.


----------



## ace101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> the temperature for starters. X264 is also a much more realistic load.


Does Prime95 do extreme test? Because I noticed that from all applications that I'm using, my maximum temp is only 75C.


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ace101*
> 
> 212 EVO. My aim is to reach 4.3 ghz with my current set-up. My PC just freezes 5 mins ago and does not boot anymore. I reset the CMOS and everything is stock right now except for my lowest Vcore of 1.120.
> 
> Any advise on what to do next?


Yes I would back trek to 4.0 Ghz if you are rocking a gigabyte board and are trying to reach it. Reboot into bios make sure your cache is set has low has possible do not leave on auto. See what the stock volt of it is and get rid of the extra heat it can give. I would say leave cache at the stock multi. Then you want to and this is aggravating but will give an extra boost in performance. Make you base clock 101 and then reboot let it boot all the way to os test for stability. You will be aiming for somewhere between 106 and 107 Baseclock. I think you can pull it off. You shouldn't have to mess with timings of the ram being so low. It is aggravating but I believe you will find that this will get you that last little bit. I always do 101 then 102 and so on helps to keep from having to train the board so much.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ace101*
> 
> Does Prime95 do extreme test? Because I noticed that from all applications that I'm using, my maximum temp is only 75C.


x264 is the recommended stress test for Haswell. If you are usibg the latest version of Prime95 it will require an extra .030 -.050v to reach stability.

It can limit your oc.


----------



## ace101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> x264 is the recommended stress test for Haswell. If you are usibg the latest version of Prime95 it will require an extra .030 -.050v to reach stability.
> 
> It can limit your oc.


Ok i'll try this one. Thanks!


----------



## ace101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> Yes I would back trek to 4.0 Ghz if you are rocking a gigabyte board and are trying to reach it. Reboot into bios make sure your cache is set has low has possible do not leave on auto. See what the stock volt of it is and get rid of the extra heat it can give. I would say leave cache at the stock multi. Then you want to and this is aggravating but will give an extra boost in performance. Make you base clock 101 and then reboot let it boot all the way to os test for stability. You will be aiming for somewhere between 106 and 107 Baseclock. I think you can pull it off. You shouldn't have to mess with timings of the ram being so low. It is aggravating but I believe you will find that this will get you that last little bit. I always do 101 then 102 and so on helps to keep from having to train the board so much.


I guess i'll try to test with x264 with my 4.1 ghz settings and we'll see from there. I'll keep you posted. For sure I will run with some problems.


----------



## ace101

I hope to hear more advise based from my 4.1ghz or 4.2ghz settings on what to change with the configuration.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ace101*
> 
> I hope to hear more advise based from my 4.1ghz or 4.2ghz settings on what to change with the configuration.


try 4.2ghz at 1.250v. Set cache to 3.5 at 1.150v for now. Input voltage to 1.9v.

Leave everything else on auto. If it 124bsods then increase vcore if it passes everything then you can futher tweak for the lowest stable vcore.


----------



## Shanenanigans

I must say, airflow matters a lot. My earlier case severely limited my airflow. At 1.28v, my load temps for 4.5Ghz are 74C. During my usage ( ie, CSGO ) the temps are 64C max. By the way, this is with 32C ambients ( yes, it's hot in India ).


----------



## ace101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> try 4.2ghz at 1.250v. Set cache to 3.5 at 1.150v for now. Input voltage to 1.9v.
> 
> Leave everything else on auto. If it 124bsods then increase vcore if it passes everything then you can futher tweak for the lowest stable vcore.


124bsods?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ace101*
> 
> 124bsods?


124 bsod.

Ok, please read all of the Op. The guide there is very helpful.

I do not mind helping but if you do not know what bsod is you really need to stop a read more.

Blue Screen Of Death.

The code will be x0000000000124 so we call it a 124 Bsod.

It means raise the vcore or maybe input voltage.

Like I said though. Read the guide, then read it again.


----------



## ace101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> 124 bsod.
> 
> Ok, please read all of the Op. The guide there is very helpful.
> 
> I do not mind helping but if you do not know what bsod is you really need to stop a read more.
> 
> Blue Screen Of Death.
> 
> The code will be x0000000000124 so we call it a 124 Bsod.
> 
> It means raise the vcore or maybe input voltage.


i know what bsod is but i dont know what you mean by 124 bsod.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ace101*
> 
> i know what bsod is but i dont know what you mean by 124 bsod.


oh I see.

That is the most common one you u will see.


----------



## ace101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> oh I see.
> 
> That is the most common one you u will see.


am i doing it right? adjusting the clock and the turbo ratio with the same speed?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ace101*
> 
> am i doing it right? adjusting the clock and the turbo ratio with the same speed?


different motherboards are a little different. I only raise the core multiple on my asus boards.

My asrock is h87 so its missing features of thier oc boards.

Leave the base at 100. Raise the turbo multiple.


----------



## ace101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> try 4.2ghz at 1.250v. Set cache to 3.5 at 1.150v for now. Input voltage to 1.9v.
> 
> Leave everything else on auto. If it 124bsods then increase vcore if it passes everything then you can futher tweak for the lowest stable vcore.


I tried this one and BSOD'd after 3 hours of browsing and playing a cartoon movie for my kid. I raised the Vcore to 1.30 and maybe i will try to Benchmark tomorrow. I'll just leave this for tonight and check in the morning if it is still running.


----------



## ace101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ace101*
> 
> Hi Guys! I need your help. I tried to OC my CPU a couple of times and I was able to have a stable system of only 4.0ghz @ 1.180V. That's all I adjusted, the clock ratio and Vcore. Anything from there it always BSOD'd. Until I found this thread. I tried to Follow the Instructions at the first page.
> 
> I tried 4.1Ghz. It did not BSOD with Prime95 Test within 15mins until I decided to stop the test because i forgot to set the RAM speed to 90%
> http://valid.x86.fr/nfk4a7
> 
> 
> Then without setting the RAM for test, I decided to increase the clock at 4.2Ghz and it BSOD'd after 10mins.
> http://valid.x86.fr/ak9aal
> 
> 
> I don't know what to do from here. I'm afraid to damage my CPU because I think I BSOD'd it for more than 30 times already before I tried the Instructions here.
> 
> Any advise?


After this issue occured, my boot up time before my windows log-in to come out takes 45 secs to 55 secs. Anyone who experienced this?

Anyone knows what might be the problem? I tried setting everything to stock but the same problem still persist.


----------



## ace101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ace101*
> 
> I tried this one and BSOD'd after 3 hours of browsing and playing a cartoon movie for my kid. I raised the Vcore to 1.30 and maybe i will try to Benchmark tomorrow. I'll just leave this for tonight and check in the morning if it is still running.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> try 4.2ghz at 1.250v. Set cache to 3.5 at 1.150v for now. Input voltage to 1.9v.
> 
> Leave everything else on auto. If it 124bsods then increase vcore if it passes everything then you can futher tweak for the lowest stable vcore.


Did not wait for tomorrow for testing this one at x264. It was able to finish the test @ 1.30V with 81C.


----------



## Naluh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ace101*
> 
> After this issue occured, my boot up time before my windows log-in to come out takes 45 secs to 55 secs. Anyone who experienced this?
> 
> Anyone knows what might be the problem? I tried setting everything to stock but the same problem still persist.


I had a similar problem recently after OC related reboot and BSOD's. Boot and shutdown times were severly lengthened, CPU usage would go to 25% while idling on the desktop often, when this occurred PC became very laggy/unresponsive. I looked at what proces was using up this much CPU, turned out to be my AV program (Panda cloud AV). Uninstalled it and chose a new AV program. Boot and shutdown times are still a bit longer than b4 but the machine is workable again.

Moral of the story: BSOD's, freezes, reboot etc can and will sometimes screw up your software. It's a good idea to make an image of your OS drive b4 you overclocking.

Note: this happened after dozens of times, the chance of a single or a few BSOD's etc screwing up your machine are slim. Still, better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## PaycheckNZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ace101*
> 
> I tried this one and BSOD'd after 3 hours of browsing and playing a cartoon movie for my kid. I raised the Vcore to 1.30 and maybe i will try to Benchmark tomorrow. I'll just leave this for tonight and check in the morning if it is still running.


That seems like a rather large leap. I'd consider only raising it as far as 1.27 before testing again. More volts = more heat, which can sometimes make it less stable, not more. Also, ensure your VCCIN isn't below about vcore + 0.6V.
I hope you have watercooling. 1.3V is about the upper range of where you'd want to be on air, and even then you probably don't want to test using Prime95.


----------



## rv8000

How do you run x264. I've tried opening everything in CMD. The documentation readme gives no directions, no list of commands, and is not "self-explanatory"... That and all the posts from the user who created the looping version have been edited out, so searching for the info is not easy.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> How do you run x264. I've tried opening everything in CMD. The documentation readme gives no directions, no list of commands, and is not "self-explanatory"... That and all the posts from the user who created the looping version have been edited out, so searching for the info is not easy.


1.use 32 bit batch or 64 bit depending on type of windows . I deleted the 32 bit batch files as they are useless.

2.run ether of the batch files +log or - log doesn't matter

3. name the Logfile whatever you want if choose the log version

4. select the number of loops ( 50 loops is about 8 hours)

5. select threads ( auto is fine or 8 for i5, 16 for i7 is best)

6. select priority normal or high ( doesnt matter much imo high will cause more lag if still using pc)


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> 1.use 32 bit batch or 64 bit depending on type of windows . I deleted the 32 bit batch files as they are useless.
> 
> 2.run ether of the batch files +log or - log doesn't matter
> 
> 3. name the Logfile whatever you want if choose the log version
> 
> 4. select the number of loops ( 50 loops is about 8 hours)
> 
> 5. select threads ( auto is fine or 8 for i5, 16 for i7 is best)
> 
> 6. select priority normal or high ( doesnt matter much imo high will cause more lag if still using pc)


*head desk*

Idk why I was convinced I had to go through directories, run exe's in cmd with the mkv file.... oy vey.

Thank you!


----------



## ace101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naluh*
> 
> I had a similar problem recently after OC related reboot and BSOD's. Boot and shutdown times were severly lengthened, CPU usage would go to 25% while idling on the desktop often, when this occurred PC became very laggy/unresponsive. I looked at what proces was using up this much CPU, turned out to be my AV program (Panda cloud AV). Uninstalled it and chose a new AV program. Boot and shutdown times are still a bit longer than b4 but the machine is workable again.
> 
> Moral of the story: BSOD's, freezes, reboot etc can and will sometimes screw up your software. It's a good idea to make an image of your OS drive b4 you overclocking.
> 
> Note: this happened after dozens of times, the chance of a single or a few BSOD's etc screwing up your machine are slim. Still, better to be safe than sorry.


I'm not having any problem once it booted. The only issue is the waiting time before log-in comes out. No problem with lags etc. I guess i'll just reformat my PC and hope that this is not a hardware issue.


----------



## ace101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaycheckNZ*
> 
> That seems like a rather large leap. I'd consider only raising it as far as 1.27 before testing again. More volts = more heat, which can sometimes make it less stable, not more. Also, ensure your VCCIN isn't below about vcore + 0.6V.
> I hope you have watercooling. 1.3V is about the upper range of where you'd want to be on air, and even then you probably don't want to test using Prime95.


Yeah I know that this is a large leap of Voltage. I only got 212 EVO for cooling and reached 81C max with x264. Maybe I'll try to reduce the voltage from here since it was able to surpass the test with no problem. I think I will not use Prime95 anymore because it's really frustrating to use. Temps are going crazy even with the minimal voltage settings.

This is my current settings
4.2ghz at 1.300v.
Cache: 3.5 at 1.150v
Input Voltage: 1.9v.

Any suggestion aside from lowering the vcore?


----------



## ace101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> How do you run x264. I've tried opening everything in CMD. The documentation readme gives no directions, no list of commands, and is not "self-explanatory"... That and all the posts from the user who created the looping version have been edited out, so searching for the info is not easy.


Notepad instruction comes with the download. You need to download AviSynth 2.5.8 as well.


----------



## Marc79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ace101*
> 
> This is my current settings
> *4.2ghz at 1.300v.*
> Cache: 3.5 at 1.150v
> Input Voltage: 1.9v.
> 
> Any suggestion aside from lowering the vcore?


Man that is a terrible one.

What I would do, is sell it somewhere or (RMA), and grab a 4790k, sorry that's my best suggestion.


----------



## ace101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marc79*
> 
> Man that is a terrible one.
> 
> What I would do, is sell it somewhere or (RMA), and grab a 4790k, sorry that's my best suggestion.


Yes I know. But I think this is an issue with Haswell. Some are lucky to have a good CPU. I've seen a lot of stats having the same voltage as mine with 4.3ghz or less. I will try to play and learn with this one first since I'm noob.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ace101*
> 
> Yes I know. But I think this is an issue with Haswell. Some are lucky to have a good CPU. I've seen a lot of stats having the same voltage as mine with 4.3ghz or less. I will try to play and learn with this one first since I'm noob.


In my opinion, it is just better to RMA than to waste time, physical energy, and power on trying stuff with this CPU. Some CPUs are just adamant. Most people don't have too much of an issue with their overclocks. The ones who do, come here to see if there's something they're missing.


----------



## ace101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> In my opinion, it is just better to RMA than to waste time, physical energy, and power on trying stuff with this CPU. Some CPUs are just adamant. Most people don't have too much of an issue with their overclocks. The ones who do, come here to see if there's something they're missing.


I just called the supplier and they asked me to bring my PC to their shop for testing. I asked them how are you going to check my CPU? Are you going to do some stress testing? I think they cannot undestand what I'm saying and they just want me to bring my PC. I just told them that my CPU is overheating during stress test.


----------



## Shanenanigans

For that put the stock cooler on and give your PC to them. Prime shuts down intels on the stock cooler. Or at least brings it up to 100C.


----------



## ace101

Tried 4.3Ghz at 1.30V and it was able to surpass the x264 test and reached 83C. I'll try to lower the Voltage from here.


----------



## ace101

Lowered the Voltage to 1.280 and was able to surpass x264 test and reached 81C.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ace101*
> 
> Lowered the Voltage to 1.280 and was able to surpass x264 test and reached 81C.


Try to pass XTU bench test ( not stress ) it only takes 5 mins. https://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?DwnldID=20617&lang=eng

I find very good stability from passing that both XTU and x264.


----------



## Okt00

I'm giving my i7 4770k another go in the wee Asus Maximus VI Impact.
Packed into a node 304 with an H80i bolted inside.

4.4GHz @ 1.32v Core
3.5GHz @ 1.13v Ring
2400MHz @ 1.65v Memory

1.8v Input

Everything is peaking at 83C, which is quite high for my liking.

x264 x20 runs, Intel benchmark passed, 3D Mark Runs, BF4 64 Player MP for hours.

Little disappointed with the chip to be honest, I'll probably have to pull it back to 4.3GHz and drop the voltages back to reign in the temperatures. It seems to need quite the bump to get stable at 4.4 coming up from 4.3 on the core voltage. Must just be a less than average sample. I still have yet to really dive into a non XMP profile and running the memory at a more conservative speed, which I'd have to imagine may allow me to push the core clock further.

I will say however that even the few hundred MHz really made a difference in BF4 with my ASUS Strix 970 clocked up to 1492MHz with 8002MHz on the memory. 1440p @ 75Hz all day!


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Okt00*
> 
> I'm giving my i7 4770k another go in the wee Asus Maximus VI Impact.
> Packed into a node 304 with an H80i bolted inside.
> 
> 4.4GHz @ 1.32v Core
> 3.5GHz @ 1.13v Ring
> 2400MHz @ 1.65v Memory
> 
> 1.8v Input
> 
> Everything is peaking at 83C, which is quite high for my liking.
> 
> x264 x20 runs, Intel benchmark passed, 3D Mark Runs, BF4 64 Player MP for hours.
> 
> Little disappointed with the chip to be honest, I'll probably have to pull it back to 4.3GHz and drop the voltages back to reign in the temperatures. It seems to need quite the bump to get stable at 4.4 coming up from 4.3 on the core voltage. Must just be a less than average sample. I still have yet to really dive into a non XMP profile and running the memory at a more conservative speed, which I'd have to imagine may allow me to push the core clock further.
> 
> I will say however that even the few hundred MHz really made a difference in BF4 with my ASUS Strix 970 clocked up to 1492MHz with 8002MHz on the memory. 1440p @ 75Hz all day!


Out of all that I would suggest a higher input voltage. You may be able to reduce your core voltage a little bit after that.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> Out of all that I would suggest a higher input voltage. You may be able to reduce your core voltage a little bit after that.


This,

I suggest setting input voltage to 1.950v


----------



## ace101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Try to pass XTU bench test ( not stress ) it only takes 5 mins. https://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?DwnldID=20617&lang=eng
> 
> I find very good stability from passing that both XTU and x264.


Tried this one and it passed also reaching maximum temp of 78C.


----------



## ace101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> This,
> 
> I suggest setting input voltage to 1.950v


I thought we only need .5 difference from core voltage?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ace101*
> 
> I thought we only need .5 difference from core voltage?


u can work it down after u are stable if you want.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ace101*
> 
> I thought we only need .5 difference from core voltage?


Not all CPUs are the same - mine has a difference of ~0.625 between the ring voltage and the core VID (for most core multipliers). You just have to keep trying and testing different levels to find out where the sweet spot on your CPU is.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Not all CPUs are the same - mine has a difference of ~0.625 between the ring voltage and the core VID (for most core multipliers). You just have to keep trying and testing different levels to find out where the sweet spot on your CPU is.


this,

Different Mobos handle input voltage differently as well.


----------



## ace101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Not all CPUs are the same - mine has a difference of ~0.625 between the ring voltage and the core VID (for most core multipliers). You just have to keep trying and testing different levels to find out where the sweet spot on your CPU is.


Ok. Since i want to lower down my vcore, i"ll see what will happen if i were to adjust my input voltage. thanks!


----------



## ace101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> this,
> 
> Different Mobos handle input voltage differently as well.


yeah you are right same as cpu, even mobos are not the same.


----------



## Okt00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> Out of all that I would suggest a higher input voltage. You may be able to reduce your core voltage a little bit after that.


Pushed it up to 1.95v and I'm still having a hell of a time getting 45x, let alone 44x at a decent temperature and voltage.

For comparison,

I can clock it at 4.3GHz @ 1.21v using a 1.8v input
Temperatures do not exceed 78C

This may very well be the 24/7 config


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> this,
> 
> Different Mobos handle input voltage differently as well.


Also, the level of the ring voltage might need to be adjusted to compensate for RAM overclocking as well....


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Okt00*
> 
> Pushed it up to 1.95v and I'm still having a hell of a time getting 45x, let alone 44x at a decent temperature and voltage.
> 
> For comparison,
> 
> I can clock it at 4.3GHz @ 1.21v using a 1.8v input
> Temperatures do not exceed 78C
> 
> This may very well be the 24/7 config


Ok, if that's what you're currently stable at, then I would take note of the difference between the ring voltage and the VID you're setting - it looks like you currently have a delta of ~0.59 going on there. So what I would do is try to maintain that delta when you're tweaking the core VID and the ring voltage. Keep in mind though, the delta will most likely change as you get into higher multipliers. I've seen the usual deltas range from 0.4 - 0.6v, with the occasional CPU (like mine) needing more than that to be stable.


----------



## PaycheckNZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marc79*
> 
> Man that is a terrible one.
> 
> What I would do, is sell it somewhere or (RMA), and grab a 4790k, sorry that's my best suggestion.


I count myself lucky to have the 4790K I have.
For a comparison, that's 4.6GHz on 1.225V, no problem. Even Prime95 temps don't exceed 87C after 10 minutes.
But one can always hope for more


----------



## ace101

Lowered the Voltage to 1.270 and was able to surpass x264 and XTU test and reached 78C.


----------



## ace101

4.3 ghz @ 1.270V
3.5 cache @ 1.150V
Input Voltage 1.800.

If I were to increase my Input Voltage to 1.900, any idea how much I can reduce to my Vcore? How about my cache? should it remain the same?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ace101*
> 
> 4.3 ghz @ 1.270V
> 3.5 cache @ 1.150V
> Input Voltage 1.800.
> 
> If I were to increase my Input Voltage to 1.900, any idea how much I can reduce to my Vcore? How about my cache? should it remain the same?


its a trial and error situation and every cpu is different.

I would raise cache to 1.2v and see if it allows lowering core. I would try 1.950v input and see if it helps.

Also you can add .150v to system agent voltage. Sometimes the memory controller could hold you back. The system agent might allow a touch lower core but it does affect temps so watch it.

The SA might not matter at your clockspeed but I have been able to stabilize core .010v lower by adding it there. This comes into play mostly when running higher speed memory but its worth a shot.

Input voltage could allow you to drop .020v. Maybe more maybe none. You have to test it and see.


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaycheckNZ*
> 
> I count myself lucky to have the 4790K I have.
> For a comparison, that's 4.6GHz on 1.225V, no problem. Even Prime95 temps don't exceed 87C after 10 minutes.
> But one can always hope for more


I rock a 4790 k has well that does that. The only downside was after 4.7 my volt wall showed it's but. I can bench and play games. at 5.0 ghz but haven't found real stability with it yet. I would imagine that you could settle around 4.8-4.9 around 1.36- 1.43.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

I have been waiting a while to post this. Was running my 4770k at 4.6ghz with 1.325v, Cache ratio 35/35 using 1.15v, Ram set at 1600mhz, After passing Realbench 2.2 multiple times (30min test) after a couple weeks running that setup, expierienced multiple crashes, usually a 101 BSOD .... Had to back down to 4.5ghz using 1.275v, ram set at 1866 cache ratio and voltage set to auto. Custom loop and GPU cooled also. Satisfied with results. Running 4.5ghz for the past 2 months and no problems.








Temps after 30min of Realbench 2.2v (After De-lid and adding 240mm rad up front never exceed 78c. Normal temps while playing games and running all apps are 67c. Gpu never tops 50c under 100% load.


----------



## ace101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ace101*
> 
> 4.3 ghz @ 1.270V
> 3.5 cache @ 1.150V
> Input Voltage 1.800.


With this settings i was able to surpass x254 and XTU test. I tried running Prime95 and it did not even last for 3 secs and BSOD'd.
Should I RMA my CPU or give it another try?


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ace101*
> 
> With this settings i was able to surpass x254 and XTU test. I tried running Prime95 and it did not even last for 3 secs and BSOD'd.
> Should I RMA my CPU or give it another try?


What was the BSOD error code? That will help tell you what to adjust. If you missed the code, a program called Blue Screen Viewer can help you get it....


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ace101*
> 
> With this settings i was able to surpass x254 and XTU test. I tried running Prime95 and it did not even last for 3 secs and BSOD'd.
> Should I RMA my CPU or give it another try?


You can't RMA it.. but you can buy the tuning plan and exchange it via that method. That said, Haswell really did suck, it should have always been released as a DC (though I'm bias because my 4770K was one of the worse and couldn't be kept cool).


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> You can't RMA it.. but you can buy the tuning plan and exchange it via that method. That said, Haswell really did suck, it should have always been released as a DC (though I'm bias because my 4770K was one of the worse and couldn't be kept cool).


It is very hard to keep cool. I will agree to that!!


----------



## ace101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> What was the BSOD error code? That will help tell you what to adjust. If you missed the code, a program called Blue Screen Viewer can help you get it....


"whea_uncorrectable_error"

I tried 2.50 Vcore before but it cannot handle my 4.2ghz clock. Now I'm running 4.3ghz @ 1.270Vcore and everything seems stable until I tried Prime95.


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ace101*
> 
> "whea_uncorrectable_error"
> 
> I tried 2.50 Vcore before but it cannot handle my 4.2ghz clock. Now I'm running 4.3ghz @ 1.270Vcore and everything seems stable until I tried Prime95.


that only is the part of the code. i think blaze is asking for 0x00000something code. if you missed that code next time, you may want to download/install BluescreenViewer to see the code from there.

I would assume the code you got is 0x124 though, haha.


----------



## Naluh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> I rock a 4790 k has well that does that. The only downside was after 4.7 my volt wall showed it's but. *I can bench and play games. at 5.0 ghz but haven't found real stability with it yet.* I would imagine that you could settle around 4.8-4.9 around 1.36- 1.43.


I think most Haswells will not make that sans below zero cooling


----------



## ace101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> that only is the part of the code. i think blaze is asking for 0x00000something code. if you missed that code next time, you may want to download/install BluescreenViewer to see the code from there.
> 
> I would assume the code you got is 0x124 though, haha.


Yup. It's 0x00000124.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ace101*
> 
> Yup. It's 0x00000124.


thats 124 bsod i was talking about. Raise vcore or you can try raising input voltage.


----------



## ace101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> thats 124 bsod i was talking about. Raise vcore or you can try raising input voltage.


Yeah sorry about earlier. I'm just starting to learn this things. If I were to increase Input Voltage, can I reduce the Vcore at the same time?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ace101*
> 
> Yeah sorry about earlier. I'm just starting to learn this things. If I were to increase Input Voltage, can I reduce the Vcore at the same time?


if you get a 124bsod you can try raising input voltage instead of vcore.

I would not lower anything until you are stable.


----------



## ace101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> if you get a 124bsod you can try raising input voltage instead of vcore.
> 
> I would not lower anything until you are stable.


I raised the input voltage to 1.950 and the ring voltage to 1.1200. After 1 minute of Prime95 it 124BSOD'd again.

It only reached 78C. Any advise on what to do next? I'm thinking of raising the Vcore again. It's at 1.270


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ace101*
> 
> I raised the input voltage to 1.950 and the ring voltage to 1.1200. After 1 minute of Prime95 it 124BSOD'd again.
> 
> It only reached 78C. Any advise on what to do next? I'm thinking of raising the Vcore again. It's at 1.270


if passing that p95 is a must for you then raising vcore or dropping freq are only options left.


----------



## ace101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> if passing that p95 is a must for you then raising vcore or dropping freq are only options left.


Should I be contented passing XTU and x264? From earlier comments, If I reached 1.30V I need to upgrade to water cooling. Is this true?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ace101*
> 
> Should I be contented passing XTU and x264? From earlier comments, If I reached 1.30V I need to upgrade to water cooling. Is this true?


if it plays all ur games and apps is the main concern. Xtu bench and x264 work great for me.

1.3v can work on high end air cooler.


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ace101*
> 
> Should I be contented passing XTU and x264? From earlier comments, If I reached 1.30V I need to upgrade to water cooling. Is this true?


I also use XTU and x264 for haswell, and gaming for final test. Have you changed CPU cooler, or still using Hyper212? Maybe changing that to a better cooler may give a difference. At least in my case, it did.


----------



## ace101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> I also use XTU and x264 for haswell, and gaming for final test. Have you changed CPU cooler, or still using Hyper212? Maybe changing that to a better cooler may give a difference. At least in my case, it did.


Yes it is still the 212. I'm reaching maximum of 83C with my current settings. How much difference it can make? I'm not just after the temperature. I also want to get lower voltage.


----------



## ace101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> if it plays all ur games and apps is the main concern. Xtu bench and x264 work great for me.
> 
> 1.3v can work on high end air cooler.


Ok. All this time I thought I need to pass Prime95 for atleast 15hrs to be happy with my PC.


----------



## Shanenanigans

I stopped bothering with Prime because it simply taxes my CPU for no reason. Back when I started overclocking 8 years ago, it was just for worst case scenario stressing. Don't know why people still use it. I would rather test my overclocks with the stuff I do on a daily basis ( video rendering - cinebench/x264, gaming - CSGO, etc. )

Unless your PC is about 3-4 years old, you'll never feel the stress that prime puts on your system and you have some new software that isn't optimized. Surprising how many people just push voltages for higher clocks for no discernible gain ( well they'll have *some* gain if they were using productivity stuff ). Beyond a certain point, the entire essence is lost according to me.

Okay, I'm done with my small-ish rant. Head hurts.

In other news, I'm almost certain my chip can do 4.6Ghz at the same voltage that I'm running it for 4.5Ghz. Don't think I've hit a heat or volt wall at all yet.


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ace101*
> 
> Yes it is still the 212. I'm reaching maximum of 83C with my current settings. How much difference it can make? I'm not just after the temperature. I also want to get lower voltage.


I have a _heatbox_ for a case, meaning it has poor airflow, so I have to downclock my settings when I used a Cryorig C1 as my cpu cooler. Because at 4.0ghz, downvolted, I easily reach 80-85C when my 4770k is at 100% load.

Replaced my cooler with a Deepcool Assassin, tried using the same undervolted 4.0ghz settings, temps never go beyond 64C. Now I stepped up and did 4.2ghz. Although I think my chip is just "normal", I'm using 1.25v VID to be "stable" with 4.2ghz, I'm still testing it to see whether it will BSOD or not, but so far it has not BSOD'd yet *knocks on wood*.

Take note that I have not fine-tuned the voltage yet, since I am still testing. I think I could lower it down by a tiny bit. Also the temps I'm getting at load at 4.2ghz is no greater than 74C. Ambient temps here easily reaches 30C during daytime.

My settings so far, if you want to know:

x42 @ 1.25v VID
x37 @ 1.2v Uncore/Ring
1.9v VCCIN/Input Voltage
Level 2 LLC
RAM @ 1866mhz 9-10-9-28-2T


----------



## ace101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> I have a _heatbox_ for a case, meaning it has poor airflow, so I have to downclock my settings when I used a Cryorig C1 as my cpu cooler. Because at 4.0ghz, downvolted, I easily reach 80-85C when my 4770k is at 100% load.
> 
> Replaced my cooler with a Deepcool Assassin, tried using the same undervolted 4.0ghz settings, temps never go beyond 64C. Now I stepped up and did 4.2ghz. Although I think my chip is just "normal", I'm using 1.25v VID to be "stable" with 4.2ghz, I'm still testing it to see whether it will BSOD or not, but so far it has not BSOD'd yet *knocks on wood*.
> 
> Take note that I have not fine-tuned the voltage yet, since I am still testing. I think I could lower it down by a tiny bit. Also the temps I'm getting at load at 4.2ghz is no greater than 74C. Ambient temps here easily reaches 30C during daytime.
> 
> My settings so far, if you want to know:
> 
> x42 @ 1.25v VID
> x37 @ 1.2v Uncore/Ring
> 1.9v VCCIN/Input Voltage
> Level 2 LLC
> RAM @ 1866mhz 9-10-9-28-2T


You're using Prime 95 for stress testing?


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ace101*
> 
> You're using Prime 95 for stress testing?


Nope. I only XTU, x264, and gaming for stressing Haswell processors.

With my settings I always BSOD when I run p95 within 2 minutes (lol), but never BSOD (except during testing phase where they are expected) when I do my usual tasks: gaming, editing, rendering, etc..


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ace101*
> 
> You're using Prime 95 for stress testing?


If I were you, I would read and re-read the guide at the beginning of this thread. I only say this because some of your posts hint that you may have passed over that information.

Prime is good at finding instability, but mainly succeeds in overheating the daylights out of Haswell - especially when higher frequencies and/or voltages are involved. If you are wanting to stress without the unnecessary heat, then XTU, Aida64, and x264 should be your go-to programs. I personally like using the benchmark (specifically x264, without all the other options) and stressing portions of the ROG RealBench program. After I think I've found stable settings, then I do all of my usual multi-tasking and see if my OC can handle it.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> I stopped bothering with Prime because it simply taxes my CPU for no reason. Back when I started overclocking 8 years ago, it was just for worst case scenario stressing. Don't know why people still use it. I would rather test my overclocks with the stuff I do on a daily basis ( video rendering - cinebench/x264, gaming - CSGO, etc. )
> 
> Unless your PC is about 3-4 years old, you'll never feel the stress that prime puts on your system and you have some new software that isn't optimized. Surprising how many people just push voltages for higher clocks for no discernible gain ( well they'll have *some* gain if they were using productivity stuff ). Beyond a certain point, the entire essence is lost according to me.
> 
> Okay, I'm done with my small-ish rant. Head hurts.
> 
> In other news, I'm almost certain my chip can do 4.6Ghz at the same voltage that I'm running it for 4.5Ghz. Don't think I've hit a heat or volt wall at all yet.


Also, some people are worried about degradation and overheating, and then they run Prime95 for hours on end...


----------



## ebhsimon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Also, some people are worried about degradation and overheating, and then they run Prime95 for hours on end...


This is what I don't get. I smash volts into my CPU and play big multiplayer maps of BF3 while recording but I don't really care if my CPU dies... Gives me an excuse to upgrade to a new one.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Also, some people are worried about degradation and overheating, and then they run Prime95 for hours on end...


Talking about degradation, how's your 1.4v CPU doing?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebhsimon*
> 
> This is what I don't get. I smash volts into my CPU and play big multiplayer maps of BF3 while recording but I don't really care if my CPU dies... Gives me an excuse to upgrade to a new one.


If the CPU dies, you can't sell it back. That is a real bummer.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> Talking about degradation, how's your 1.4v CPU doing?


Not too well... I've set it back to 4.4ghz to curb any future problems. Chess load is very long-term and very intensive so... 1.4v setup would probably have been perfectly fine if I did gaming only. I am considering jumping ship to Haswell-E or possibly to DC, but time is passing by and each month the next gen-products grow closer and closer (even though it's not even 2015 yet, lol). Also have to look out for Windows 10, I kindda want to upgrade to that when it comes out, and since CPU and mobo upgrades often require a fresh install... it'd be convenient.


----------



## ebhsimon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> If the CPU dies, you can't sell it back. That is a real bummer.


Yeah. I mean even at 1.345 volts it's not going to die any time soon. I was thinking of maybe getting the Intel overclocking insurance, but probably won't for this cpu since I'm selling it for cheap to my friend. May as well go overboard with it while I can.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebhsimon*
> 
> Yeah. I mean even at 1.345 volts it's not going to die any time soon. I was thinking of maybe getting the Intel overclocking insurance, but probably won't for this cpu since I'm selling it for cheap to my friend. May as well go overboard with it while I can.


For me, a 200mhz decrease in clock speed is enough to annoy the living daylights out of me.


----------



## allflame

Having strange issues with memory while overclocking on MSI Mpower Z97 Max Ac.

Long story short. Had Asus Z87-Pro, delided i5-4670k [email protected] Vcore 1.385, VIN 1.9, Corsair 2000 9-10-9-27-2T, switched motheboards, put respective settings in the new mobo (being MSI Mpower) - having issues with memory. OCCT fails immediately after launch, also random application crashes. Tried downclocking to 42 @ 1.25 - definitely stable, same story. System is stable if i put my memory at [email protected] and overclock CPU or at [email protected] if i don't.
Kinda wanna have both.
Not overclocking ring bus, just the core clock. BIOS settings - defaults + "manual" settings for voltage, cpu ratio, memory. OC GENE, XMP turned off. Tried setting 1.1V for SA/IOD/IOA - didn't help.
Have read the guide carefully, googled, searched the forum, aware of the fact that overclocking does affect maximum memory speed, don't understand how this works on ASUS but doesn't on MSI.
Please, don't answer "you won't notice any difference", it's not about that.

Thanks for any hints.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> For me, a 200mhz decrease in clock speed is enough to annoy the living daylights out of me.


ocd is mofo at times.

I moved to DC 4790k and the oc headroom is sad.

When I had 4670k @4.7ghz in my main rig asus aisuite would show a 27% overclock.

Heck even my 4770k showed 22% with only 4.5ghz.

Now my 4790k is currently at 4.6ghz 1.25v and aisuite shows a 9% overclock.

9%? Really? All applications dont scale great with clockspeed 9% isnt much of a gain when it does.

The 4790k is almost not worth running over stock. But this is ocn and when my hero gets here friday I will try to push it futher.









I hope the better power delivery allows me to lower vcore .020v. That would give 4.7 under 1.3v.

My z87plus has been great but its not "true" 8 phase.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> ocd is mofo at times.
> 
> I moved to DC 4790k and the oc headroom is sad.
> 
> When I had 4670k @4.7ghz in my main rig asus aisuite would show a 27% overclock.
> 
> Heck even my 4770k showed 22% with only 4.5ghz.
> 
> Now my 4790k is currently at 4.6ghz 1.25v and aisuite shows a 9% overclock.
> 
> 9%? Really? All applications dont scale great with clockspeed 9% isnt much of a gain when it does.
> 
> The 4790k is almost not worth running over stock. But this is ocn and when my hero gets here friday I will try to push it futher.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope the better power delivery allows me to lower vcore .020v. That would give 4.7 under 1.3v.
> 
> My z87plus has been great but its not "true" 8 phase.


Although... I mean... playing single-threaded, CPU bottlenecked games... or chess 12 hours a day for over a year straight, extra clock speed will get me relatively far compared to most other people. Even then the gain isn't even that much larger... should probably OCD about clock speed more if I had more cores for chess as each increase in frequency actually means more...

I originally set up my tests to be at 4.5ghz and 15 minute time control... now it's at 4.4ghz AND IT'S NOT PRETTY ANYMORE MAKE IT STOPMAKE IT STOPGSIEGSGEJ

I still don't get the power phases stuff. "More is better"? Or something? How are we going to measure VRM quality on a mobo?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Although... I mean... playing single-threaded, CPU bottlenecked games... or chess 12 hours a day for over a year straight, extra clock speed will get me relatively far compared to most other people. Even then the gain isn't even that much larger... should probably OCD about clock speed more if I had more cores for chess as each increase in frequency actually means more...
> 
> I originally set up my tests to be at 4.5ghz and 15 minute time control... now it's at 4.4ghz AND IT'S NOT PRETTY ANYMORE MAKE IT STOPMAKE IT STOPGSIEGSGEJ
> 
> I still don't get the power phases stuff. "More is better"? Or something? How are we going to measure VRM quality on a mobo?


I use sins website.


sins vrm list


6 true phases are plenty for z87/z97.

My mobo is 4 true phase but doubled with a driver to 8 phase. It was marketed as 8 phase. It has high quality components in the vrm at least.

Its not too bad but I may gain a little efficiency going to true 8 phase.

I need to do a build for a family member so it Im passing mine on. Its a free upgraded basically.


----------



## Recr3ational

Hey guys,
I have a question. I read up the OP and still finding it hard to understand regarding the C-state.

the OP says that he enabled c state and enabled it to c7.

When I enable c state there's 4 of them.
There's C1e, C3, C6, C7.

What's the difference? I have the option to disable and enable them seperately. Also what's the difference with short and long?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Hey guys,
> I have a question. I read up the OP and still finding it hard to understand regarding the C-state.
> 
> the OP says that he enabled c state and enabled it to c7.
> 
> When I enable c state there's 4 of them.
> There's C1e, C3, C6, C7.
> 
> What's the difference? I have the option to disable and enable them seperately. Also what's the difference with short and long?


turn all the cstates u listed to enabled, then choose c7, long and short dont seem to make much difference on my asus boards.

It behaves they same. I have short selected.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> turn all the cstates u listed to enabled, then choose c7, long and short dont seem to make much difference on my asus boards.
> 
> It behaves they same. I have short selected.


Okay that sorted the short and long issue. Haha thanks. I'll just enabled them all. With C7 there's an option for C7 or C7s. Again any difference?

I have a Z87 Sabertooth btw.

Thank you. +rep.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Okay that sorted the short and long issue. Haha thanks. I'll just enabled them all. With C7 there's an option for C7 or C7s. Again any difference?
> 
> I have a Z87 Sabertooth btw.
> 
> Thank you. +rep.


I see none. C7 vcore drops at idle. C7s vcore drops at idle


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> I see none. C7 vcore drops at idle. C7s vcore drops at idle


Sweet. Thank you.
Trying to understand all these things just makes my head explode.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Sweet. Thank you.
> Trying to understand all these things just makes my head explode.


np, what cpu do you have? What clockspeed have you reached?


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> np, what cpu do you have? What clockspeed have you reached?


I have a 4770K. I had 4.6ghz at 1.34v.
But recently it's crashing so I had to put it down to 4.5.

Don't know if it's my chip or I'm doing something wrong with the settings.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> I have a 4770K. I had 4.6ghz at 1.34v.
> But recently it's crashing so I had to put it down to 4.5.
> 
> Don't know if it's my chip or I'm doing something wrong with the settings.


did u raise input voltage?


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> did u raise input voltage?


Is that the one that was recommended to put at 1.9v?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Is that the one that was recommended to put at 1.9v?


yes.

To make sure its not your settings try clearing cmos and inputting all the values again.

Also it is common for the cpu to "settle in" and degrade slighlty.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> yes.


Yes I did. It's at 1.9v. Could it go any higher?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Yes I did. It's at 1.9v. Could it go any higher?


yes. Mine is 1.95. I have ran 2.1 before.

Stay below 2.2ish.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> yes. Mine is 1.95. I have ran 2.1 before.
> 
> Stay below 2.2ish.


That's nice to know. Thank you. Does it raise temps by much? +Rep again.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> That's nice to know. Thank you. Does it raise temps by much? +Rep again.


not too bad on my mobo. It could make the vrm warmer.


----------



## Dyaems

I never touched that C states page in my BIOS, I think all of mine is set to auto/default settings. Should I enable C7 as well, or just leave it as it is?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> I never touched that C states page in my BIOS, I think all of mine is set to auto/default settings. Should I enable C7 as well, or just leave it as it is?


depends. do you want your vcore to drop at idle ?


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> depends. do you want your vcore to drop at idle ?


Will that affect stability, or is it still one of those trial and error things? I guess my answer would be a "yes" if dropping vCore on idle does not affect my settings









Might as well ask if it is worth changing from 4770k to 4790k? Assuming there will be nothing spent on going to a 4790k. Tried seaching first before asking and it seems the posts are x months ago, around where DC has been released.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> Will that affect stability, or is it still one of those trial and error things? I guess my answer would be a "yes" if dropping vCore on idle does not affect my settings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might as well ask if it is worth changing from 4770k to 4790k? Assuming there will be nothing spent on going to a 4790k. Tried seaching first before asking and it seems the posts are x months ago, around where DC has been released.


does *not*affect stability at all.

If your 4770k does 4.4-4.7ghz then DC does not offer any gains. I have a 4770k and 4790k.


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> does *not*affect stability at all.
> 
> If your 4770k does 4.4-4.7ghz then DC does not offer any gains. I have a 4770k and 4790k.


Thank you. I guess I will enable C7 then!

Haven't tried pushing my 4770k further, still testing at 4.2ghz @ 1.25v. I'm kinda worried running my processor at 4.4ghz above @ 1.3v using an air cooler









EDIT: Saw this image on one of the threads I was browsing. It says there that 1.4v-ish is the limit for Air cooling, gonna try cranking my processor to 4.4ghz/4.5ghz and see how it goes.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> Talking about degradation, how's your 1.4v CPU doing?


I know that wasn't directed at me, but I'll toss my







in there:

I was running at similar settings to his and ran it like that (4.6ghz @ 1.435v VID) for over 6 months or so, until I updated my BIOS and lost my settings....







Not all bad, I started from the ground up, with the knowledge that I picked up over the last year or so and am currently running 4.5ghz @ 1.312v VID. So I haven't experienced much, if any, degradation from running upwards of 1.4v.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> I know that wasn't directed at me, but I'll toss my
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in there:
> 
> I was running at similar settings to his and ran it like that (4.6ghz @ 1.435v VID) for over 6 months or so, until I updated my BIOS and lost my settings....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not all bad, I started from the ground up, with the knowledge that I picked up over the last year or so and am currently running 4.5ghz @ 1.312v VID. So I haven't experienced much, if any, degradation from running upwards of 1.4v.


Haha, when I upgraded my BIOS, the same thing happened to me. Question is, if you could run 4.5Ghz @ 1.31 VID ( depending on the board, roughly 1.32-1.33v ), why bother running 4.6 @ 1.45v :S

I think the majority of us just got lazy after achieving what we thought was max overclock and didn't bother tweaking and testing. I used to, a LONG time ago. Over the past year or two, I've gotten incredibly lazy.


----------



## PaycheckNZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> Thank you. I guess I will enable C7 then!
> 
> Haven't tried pushing my 4770k further, still testing at 4.2ghz @ 1.25v. I'm kinda worried running my processor at 4.4ghz above @ 1.3v using an air cooler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Saw this image on one of the threads I was browsing. It says there that 1.4v-ish is the limit for Air cooling, gonna try cranking my processor to 4.4ghz/4.5ghz and see how it goes.


It shows air max as 1.45V!
Well, maybe a jet engine counts as air cooling...
Even so, good luck running LinPack2 on that!


----------



## BoredErica

Temp wise it's really not a problem to go 1.45v provided you have Nd15 or higher if you just play video games.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Exactly. Like I mentioned earlier, none of us will really see the load or load temperatures on these processors from Prime unless we're a few years down the line and dealing with unoptimized software ( considering Intel is aiming at reducing power usage, software makers are aiming at optimization, this situation seems unlikely )


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> Exactly. Like I mentioned earlier, none of us will really see the load or load temperatures on these processors from Prime unless we're a few years down the line and dealing with unoptimized software ( considering Intel is aiming at reducing power usage, software makers are aiming at optimization, this situation seems unlikely )


I was guilty of it with my first cpu but Outside of benchmarks I see no point to pushing a haswell past 1.35v.

I like to know what my cpu can do at around 1.4v but I like falling back to 1.3v ish or below for everday use.

We get so caught up in the "pursuit of performance" and worry over clockspeed. when the fact is these things are fast even on a below average cpu.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Well, this is what I'm used to seeing now. Never expected that the Hyper 212X in my case can be this good. Ambients are 31C.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> Well, this is what I'm used to seeing now. Never expected that the Hyper 212X in my case can be this good. Ambients are 31C.


at 1.25v 212 can get it done. They really get hot @ 1.3v ish.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> at 1.25v 212 can get it done. They really get hot @ 1.3v ish.


1.284v.. Which is cutting it very close to 1.3v. Can probably hit 4.6Ghz on this voltage though. The other day I noticed that CPU was still stable when the baseclock when to 102.9 at this voltage.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> 1.284v.. Which is cutting it very close to 1.3v. Can probably hit 4.6Ghz on this voltage though. The other day I noticed that CPU was still stable when the baseclock when to 102.9 at this voltage.


personally I only use bsclk at 100.01. Just so my applications show 4.7 instead of 4.699.

I dnt like the idea of oc the usbs, sata 3s and pcie much when multi is unlocked.

That being said up to 5% probably doesnt hurt anything.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> personally I only use bsclk at 100.01. Just so my applications show 4.7 instead of 4.699.
> 
> I dnt like the idea of oc the usbs, sata 3s and pcie much when multi is unlocked.
> 
> That being said up to 5% probably doesnt hurt anything.


Same here. Board decided to OC on its own.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> Exactly. Like I mentioned earlier, none of us will really see the load or load temperatures on these processors from Prime unless we're a few years down the line and dealing with unoptimized software ( considering Intel is aiming at reducing power usage, software makers are aiming at optimization, this situation seems unlikely )


They are fine with unoptimized software, it's the highly optimized stuff like Linpack that's a problem. Increasing the amount of work that the CPU is doing from ~120gflops to ~200gflops with avx2 instead of avx1 also massively increases power draw, as would be expected


----------



## ace101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> Thank you. I guess I will enable C7 then!
> 
> Haven't tried pushing my 4770k further, still testing at 4.2ghz @ 1.25v. I'm kinda worried running my processor at 4.4ghz above @ 1.3v using an air cooler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Saw this image on one of the threads I was browsing. It says there that 1.4v-ish is the limit for Air cooling, gonna try cranking my processor to 4.4ghz/4.5ghz and see how it goes.


How long have you been testing your 4.2ghz @ 1.25v? What was the highest clock speed you have tried?

I'm currently at 4.3ghz @ 1.26v. I cannot make my vcore any lower but I'm still tempted to raise the clock speed.


----------



## Jedson3614

Anyone know if intel extreme tuning utility has problem with gigabyte boards. I noticed after setting adaptive in the intel utility my computer started to have issues especially when coming up from sleep or suspend mode. Uninstalling it seemed to have corrected the problem. I think setting adaptive mode caused issues because in my bios I have no such option.

BUMP.........


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ace101*
> 
> How long have you been testing your 4.2ghz @ 1.25v? What was the highest clock speed you have tried?
> 
> I'm currently at 4.3ghz @ 1.26v. I cannot make my vcore any lower but I'm still tempted to raise the clock speed.


Almost a week now, so far no issues *knocks on wood*. I did not ran my system for a whole week though! Maybe around 5-6 hours everyday. Highest I tried for Haswell is 4.2ghz, I really don't need the extra horsepower, I'm just here to learn OCing haswell since they are different from Sandy/Ivy.

Although maybe starting next week I may try to push my chip to 4.3-4.5ghz to see how far it goes, if my air cooler permits. I'll prolly limit my voltage upto 1.3v, but if it gets too hot, which is almost certain to be expected, I may stop pushing the processor further.


----------



## ace101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> Almost a week now, so far no issues *knocks on wood*. I did not ran my system for a whole week though! Maybe around 5-6 hours everyday. Highest I tried for Haswell is 4.2ghz, I really don't need the extra horsepower, I'm just here to learn OCing haswell since they are different from Sandy/Ivy.
> 
> Although maybe starting next week I may try to push my chip to 4.3-4.5ghz to see how far it goes, if my air cooler permits. I'll prolly limit my voltage upto 1.3v, but if it gets too hot, which is almost certain to be expected, I may stop pushing the processor further.


x42 @ 1.25v VID
x37 @ 1.2v Uncore/Ring
1.9v VCCIN/Input Voltage
Level 2 LLC
RAM @ 1866mhz 9-10-9-28-2T - Have you changed anything from this settings? What's the maximum temp you're getting ?


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ace101*
> 
> x42 @ 1.25v VID
> x37 @ 1.2v Uncore/Ring
> 1.9v VCCIN/Input Voltage
> Level 2 LLC
> RAM @ 1866mhz 9-10-9-28-2T - Have you changed anything from this settings? What's the maximum temp you're getting ?


Nothing changed with those settings, EXCEPT I changed the C-states from Auto to C7 Enabled for the vCore to drop during idle. You probably don't need to do that though, its optional. And I forgot what actually the name is, haha.

Temps I'm getting with those settings never goes above 74C using X264.


----------



## ace101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> Nothing changed with those settings, EXCEPT I changed the C-states from Auto to C7 Enabled for the vCore to drop during idle. You probably don't need to do that though, its optional. And I forgot what actually the name is, haha.
> 
> Temps I'm getting with those settings never goes above 74C using X264.


Mine is
x43 @ 1.26v VID
x35 @ 1.2v Uncore/Ring
1.95v VCCIN/Input Voltage

Maybe I need to reinstall my cooler. Mine is reaching 84C with x264.


----------



## Jedson3614

Anyone see any of those issues I asked about above ? Maybe I will try the gigabyte thread.


----------



## J0hnny

Hey guys,

I dont know if this is the right thread to post my problem in, but I will try.

I've got the i5-4670k with an ASRock z97 Pro3 and I'm trying to overclock the CPU.

CPU doesn't overclock if I change the CPU Ratio and the VCore. In my Bios it seems like its overclocked but CPU-Z doesn't notice any difference, it's on the stock speed.
If I turn on the Turbo Boost, then it's overclocked, but I dont want it, because it starts do downclock under heavy load (as tested with prime).

Screenshots:
http://imgur.com/a/5j813

Hope you guys can help me.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *J0hnny*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I dont know if this is the right thread to post my problem in, but I will try.
> 
> I've got the i5-4670k with an ASRock z97 Pro3 and I'm trying to overclock the CPU.
> 
> CPU doesn't overclock if I change the CPU Ratio and the VCore. In my Bios it seems like its overclocked but CPU-Z doesn't notice any difference, it's on the stock speed.
> If I turn on the Turbo Boost, then it's overclocked, but I dont want it, because it starts do downclock under heavy load (as tested with prime).
> 
> Screenshots:
> http://imgur.com/a/5j813
> 
> Hope you guys can help me.
> Thanks in advance.


Turbo needs to be enabled AFAIK - Downclocking might be triggered by temperature or TDP limits, which are ~100c and configurable TDP limit. Don't test with prime.


----------



## J0hnny

It should be on? I didn't know that. Always thought it should be off.


----------



## Cyro999

Many motherboards OC by using turbo, technically, while turbo off just says lock at one multi forever


----------



## J0hnny

Okay, as you can see in my screenshots, should I just turn on the Turbo Boost?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *J0hnny*
> 
> Okay, as you can see in my screenshots, should I just turn on the Turbo Boost?


on my asus mobos z87 A, plus and M6 hero turbo has to be on or the multi locks.


----------



## J0hnny

Okay, I just set up the Turbo Boost to 'on'. I've tested the 4,4 GHz overclock with prime and checked my temperatures. When I do high load it goes up to 100°C and then it clocks down. I don't think thats normal right?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *J0hnny*
> 
> Okay, I just set up the Turbo Boost to 'on'. I've tested the 4,4 GHz overclock with prime and checked my temperatures. When I do high load it goes up to 100°C and then it clocks down. I don't think thats normal right?


whats your voltage? Make sure its not on adaptive or auto if running prime.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *J0hnny*
> 
> Okay, I just set up the Turbo Boost to 'on'. I've tested the 4,4 GHz overclock with prime and checked my temperatures. When I do high load it goes up to 100°C and then it clocks down. I don't think thats normal right?


That's becuase your CPUs getting hot. What are you using to cool it? Also try Intel burn test.


----------



## J0hnny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> That's becuase your CPUs getting hot. What are you using to cool it? Also try Intel burn test.


Hey, I'm using a Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev.A.

how should I set up the Intel Burn test? Sorry for asking


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *J0hnny*
> 
> Hey, I'm using a Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev.A.
> 
> how should I set up the Intel Burn test? Sorry for asking


You just download Intel burn test (would link but at work and on my phone) and run it. Just like you would with Prime95.

Your temps are too high so the CPUs trying to save itself.

Maybe lower voltage?
I think at 105c it throttles?
I'm not 100% sure on that, so don't hold me to it.


----------



## J0hnny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> You just download Intel burn test (would link but at work and on my phone) and run it. Just like you would with Prime95.
> 
> Your temps are to high to the CPUs trying to save itself.
> 
> Maybe lower voltage?


I didn't mean it like that, sorry for misunderstanding :-D.

Which options should I select and use? for example the stress level.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *J0hnny*
> 
> I didn't mean it like that, sorry for misunderstanding :-D.
> 
> Which options should I select and use? for example the stress level.


Oh lol my bad. On my Intel Burn test there's a

Custom
Standard
Extreme? ( I think)
And one more.

I just run 20 passes of standard and if the temps are okay, I lower voltage and see if it passes.

Edit: it's probably a better idea to ask one of the Veterans. I'm an amateur myself...


----------



## J0hnny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Oh lol my bad. On my Intel Burn test there's a
> 
> Custom
> Standard
> Extreme? ( I think)
> And one more.
> 
> I just run 20 passes of standard and if the temps are okay, I lower voltage and see if it passes.


I just did a run of 10 times on 'High' stress level and my CPU was on 65°C. It passed the test also.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *J0hnny*
> 
> I just did a run of 10 times on 'High' stress level and my CPU was on 65°C. It passed the test also.


See that's better. I, personally think prime is WAY over powered. I mean I just use IBT to see if it's stable and it usually is to me.


----------



## J0hnny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> See that's better. I, personally think prime is WAY over powered. I mean I just use IBT to see if it's stable and it usually is to me.


So, you would say I could use everything like that?

Stock speed is 3,4GHz (i5-4670)
now it's on 4,4GHz with 1.200 VCore.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *J0hnny*
> 
> So, you would say I could use everything like that?
> 
> Stock speed is 3,4GHz (i5-4670)
> now it's on 4,4GHz with 1.200 VCore.


Maybe try 20 passes.
But TO ME it's fine. I mean no games or just browsing's going to use as much as stressing it.

Like the op writes. If it crashes then just up the voltage.

If it plays games and works fine.. Why worry?


----------



## J0hnny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Maybe try 20 passes.
> But TO ME it's fine. I mean no games or just browsing's going to use as much as stressing it.
> 
> Like the op writes. If it crashes then just up the voltage.
> 
> If it plays games and works fine.. Why worry?


I just played a Game of CS:GO and was streaming aswell, everything was fine. So many many many thanks to you man! You helped me a lot!


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *J0hnny*
> 
> I just played a Game of CS:GO and was streaming aswell, everything was fine. So many many many thanks to you man! You helped me a lot!


Don't be silly, that why we're all here for.
Have fun with your OC..


----------



## Unknownm

Imo coming from 3570k to 4670k to 4690k

And jumping from gigabyte to Asus to msi. Once in a blue moon the cpu will be stuck at the multiplyer even if you change it from the bios or software. It's some weird bug and can only be resolved if you take the battery out

Sent from my HTC Incredible S


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Maybe try 20 passes.
> But TO ME it's fine. I mean no games or just browsing's going to use as much as stressing it.
> 
> Like the op writes. *If it crashes then just up the voltage.*
> 
> If it plays games and works fine.. Why worry?


No, if it crashes, get the error code. The error code will tell you what you need to increase, since it won't always be vcore that needs the adjustment....


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *J0hnny*
> 
> I just did a run of 10 times on 'High' stress level and my CPU was on 65°C. It passed the test also.


Make absolutely sure that you have Service Pack 1 installed if you're on windows 7.

Don't test with Prime or IBT. In the OP, it details using x264 for stability testing and explicitly says not to use those


----------



## BoredErica

Do people even read the first page anymore?


----------



## ace101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Do people even read the first page anymore?


Most people can just understand it along the process of overclocking. Even though we read the first page, for newbies like me, we cannot understand it at first until we try to do it and/or confirm it to those who are willing to answer us in a question per question basis. Then it will be easier for us to understand it.


----------



## Amph

after updated to the last bios, my voltage in oc remain at high value, even if cpu is in idle...c state are activated


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ace101*
> 
> Most people can just understand it along the process of overclocking. Even though we read the first page, for newbies like me, we cannot understand it at first until we try to do it and/or confirm it to those who are willing to answer us in a question per question basis. Then it will be easier for us to understand it.


The problem with your logic is this: everybody asks basically the same questions when they come in here. So if the people that are serious about overclocking their Haswell CPU would invest a bit of time into their endeavor, they would find the answer to their question in the pages of this thread - as almost every page contains some valuable/useful information.







Personally, when I first came across this thread, I actually read every single page before I ever posted a single time. Each time I went to ask a question, I restrained myself and kept reading and would come across my answer - usually within the next couple of pages. Granted, there were only ~350-400 pages at that time, but there is even more information in here now.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> The problem with your logic is this: everybody asks basically the same questions when they come in here. So if the people that are serious about overclocking their Haswell CPU would invest a bit of time into their endeavor, they would find the answer to their question in the pages of this thread - as almost every page contains some valuable/useful information.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, when I first came across this thread, I actually read every single page before I ever posted a single time. Each time I went to ask a question, I restrained myself and kept reading and would come across my answer - usually within the next couple of pages. Granted, there were only ~350-400 pages at that time, but there is even more information in here now.


527 * 30 posts

15810, and i probably read 15k of them ~.x


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> 527 * 30 posts
> 
> 15810, and i probably read 15k of them ~.x


I probably pretended to read all 15801 of them.









Quote:



> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> The problem with your logic is this: everybody asks basically the same questions when they come in here. So if the people that are serious about overclocking their Haswell CPU would invest a bit of time into their endeavor, they would find the answer to their question in the pages of this thread - as almost every page contains some valuable/useful information.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, when I first came across this thread, I actually read every single page before I ever posted a single time. Each time I went to ask a question, I restrained myself and kept reading and would come across my answer - usually within the next couple of pages. Granted, there were only ~350-400 pages at that time, but there is even more information in here now.


Twocables got mad at me when I said he/she should CTRL+F "safe" to find safe voltage values before posting a question. People are weird.


----------



## ace101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> The problem with your logic is this: everybody asks basically the same questions when they come in here. So if the people that are serious about overclocking their Haswell CPU would invest a bit of time into their endeavor, they would find the answer to their question in the pages of this thread - as almost every page contains some valuable/useful information.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, when I first came across this thread, I actually read every single page before I ever posted a single time. Each time I went to ask a question, I restrained myself and kept reading and would come across my answer - usually within the next couple of pages. Granted, there were only ~350-400 pages at that time, but there is even more information in here now.


I got your point. It's really quite annoying to see the same question. I guess we are lucky enough to still receive answers.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Twocables got mad at me when I said he/she should CTRL+F "safe" to find safe voltage values before posting a question. People are weird.


Whoa, that's really weird.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ace101*
> 
> I got your point. It's really quite annoying to see the same question. I guess we are lucky enough to still receive answers.


No, you missed my point completely....My point was you should look through the pages of this thread, there is a lot of info in there that will help you out - both questions that you may have asked, along with questions that you might not even think to ask.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ace101*
> 
> I got your point. It's really quite annoying to see the same question. I guess we are lucky enough to still receive answers.


Well, some people are very patient, some people have to take breaks from the thread, but since I started this thread it's my baby, I'm not driving people away from it by posting antagonizing posts to newbies, lol. DC is already out and it's not too long until the next i5 skus pop up, so drastically overhauling my thread has limited returns. Also, I've been lazy.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Whoa, that's really weird.
> No, you missed my point completely....My point was you should look through the pages of this thread, there is a lot of info in there that will help you out - *both questions that you may have asked, along with questions that you might not even think to ask.*


Yes, for example... many people won't ask "Will running Prime with adaptive cause an overload"?


----------



## escalibur

Some results with my delided 4790K (Liquid Ultra + MX4) cooled by H110 & 2x NH-A14 PWM.





I decided to test with 1,200V (adaptive) and....



4,7GHz:



What kind of temps you are getting during Prime95 Small test? I'm getting hotter temps than what IBT can produce and for that reason I can't hit 4,7 without getting 91C or such during Prime95 Small test. My CPU requires about 1,27-1,28V for 4,7GHz. Other than that it seems to be pretty good one.

Opinions, suggestions?


----------



## ludkoto

Hello
I started overclocking again. So i noticed on my new mobo that i got to set my uncore to auto so the uncore to go from 800 to 4000 if its set to x34 it staying at x34.
Am i mistaking or its always been this way i haven't stopped fallowing the tread so i thought to ask








My C states are all on auto exept C3.
I am with Gigabyte Z97X UD3H and a i5 4670k.
My current OC is:

Core:x42
Vcore:1.182v
Uncore:Auto so it could go to x40 and downcloack
Vring:1.18v in bios
LLC:High
Vrin:1.8v
Ram:1333 no XMP


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> What kind of temps you are getting during Prime95 Small test? I'm getting hotter temps than what IBT can produce and for that reason I can't hit 4,7 without getting 91C or such during Prime95 Small test. My CPU requires about 1,27-1,28V for 4,7GHz. Other than that it seems to be pretty good one.
> 
> Opinions, suggestions?


Small fft is hot. If you use a version of linpack (ibt) that's not out of date, you can get hotter temps out of that though. About 210gflops at 4ghz is doable, but i've seen 230-something at higher clocks. It's hard without melting a hole through your motherboard









For stability testing, you can use 27.9 with fft ~1344, or if you really want a harder test, a few large fft's on newest prime v 28. Hotter doesn't neccesarily mean a harder to pass test, and some of the hardest to pass tests are like 30-40c colder than the hottest tests in some scenarios


----------



## FastEddieNYC

Prime95 was a great stress test for years but with these new processors I've found that Realbench stress or 264 is a far better test for stability. After I pass 24 hours of encoding I've NEVER had a bsod or lockup with any game or program but 6 hours of prime will bsod. I just think it puts far more stress on the processor than you would ever see with normal use.


----------



## Derp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FastEddieNYC*
> 
> Prime95 was a great stress test for years but with these new processors I've found that Realbench stress or 264 is a far better test for stability. .


Prime is still an excellent test if you need true stability. All stock processors will pass 24+ hours of the latest prime without issue. If your overclock cannot do the same then you have lost stability. x264 or realbench might be a better choice for most people who only need "stable enough" but those test aren't better at finding instabilities than prime.


----------



## escalibur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Small fft is hot. If you use a version of linpack (ibt) that's not out of date, you can get hotter temps out of that though. About 210gflops at 4ghz is doable, but i've seen 230-something at higher clocks. It's hard without melting a hole through your motherboard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For stability testing, you can use 27.9 with fft ~1344, or if you really want a harder test, a few large fft's on newest prime v 28. Hotter doesn't neccesarily mean a harder to pass test, and some of the hardest to pass tests are like 30-40c colder than the hottest tests in some scenarios


I wasn's sure is 1344k/1792k FFT hard enough for Haswells too but I need to test it. The thing is that my CPU is very cool at any other Prime/IBT test except latest version's (28.5) Small test. That was so annoying because other tests were like ~72C with 1,280V only except Small test (about 92C).

So obviously latest version 28.5 is not the best one for stability testing? No I don't want to melt my CPU so I'm not hunting insane heat tests for the sake of heat.









ps. What comes for 24/7 stability there is no single app which can promise you that. I'm sure the best way to ensure is just to use as many apps and games you regulary use and over time you will know is it stable or not.







Sure there can be some exceptions but in general the more of everything the better.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *escalibur*
> 
> I wasn's sure is 1344k/1792k FFT hard enough for Haswells too but I need to test it. The thing is that my CPU is very cool at any other Prime/IBT test except latest version's (28.5) Small test. That was so annoying because other tests were like ~72C with 1,280V only except Small test (about 92C).
> 
> So obviously latest version 28.5 is not the best one for stability testing? No I don't want to melt my CPU so I'm not hunting insane heat tests for the sake of heat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ps. What comes for 24/7 stability there is no single app which can promise you that. I'm sure the best way to ensure is just to use as many apps and games you regulary use and over time you will know is it stable or not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure there can be some exceptions but in general the more of everything the better.


single app? No. The op explains multiple tests as the best way.

This is how I find stability:

I make sure it can run prime95 28.5 for about 2 minutes first thing.

I just want vcore high enough its not instant freezing when I start custom 1344 1344 settings. I found this saves me time and I get no random bsods later.

I run xtu bench a few times and make adjustments if needed then do the longer x264 run. Do how many loops you feel like you need. I am happy with 10 but many ppl do 50 or more.

It will pass x264 the first try more often if you do those things first. Its a away to use prime and not deal with the heat or risk all that degradation too.

Good luck.


----------



## Unknownm

due to my gaming 3 motherboard only running 3.0 16x & 2.0 4x PCI-e configuration on r9 290 crossfire. I upgraded the motherboard to MSI Z97 mpower max ac.

Fresh Windows 8.1 install and kept getting BSOD which are memory fault errors. Downloaded latest memtest on USB and it kept freezing on test #7. Tried default settings, higher voltages and after duckduckgo searching I found out the latest memtest has problems with some CPU when running test #7 (random move block)

Back to stock ram settings XMP profile (2400Mhz) and running prime95. Seems like I can't trust memtest with its issues on some CPUs


----------



## bern43

Running my delidded 4770K at 4.4 with 1.325 vcore and 2000mhz ram (Trident X at 1.65v). It's not the best chip, but it's stable, or at least I thought it was (12 hours P95 28.5 Custom Blend). Played Far Cry 3 for a few hours last night, which gets my case/system pretty hot. A few minutes afterward I stopped playing I got an IRQ Not Less or Equal BSOD. The Nvidia Driver was listed as crashing in Blue Screen View. First time I've ever seen that BSOD. My understanding is that it's probably related to memory. Ran Memtest 86+ overnight, no errors. Anybody else get this? Should I bump up some of the memory related voltages? Could this be caused by excess heat in my case?


----------



## joelk2

so chaps i wonder if anyone could shed some light on the quandry that i have.

i have a gigabyte Z87M-D3H coupled with a 4670k and a h100 cooler.

after owning this combo for a year ive decided i wanted to have a go at overclocking. i read tons of posts and pages regarding it so decided to stick in some settings and see what happens.

i got everything running with the volts at 1.25 and the multiplier at 42 but when running any stress testing applications cpuz only shows the cpu running at 3.8ghz

after an hour of prime my core temps are around the 90c mark.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joelk2*
> 
> so chaps i wonder if anyone could shed some light on the quandry that i have.
> 
> i have a gigabyte Z87M-D3H coupled with a 4670k and a h100 cooler.
> 
> after owning this combo for a year ive decided i wanted to have a go at overclocking. i read tons of posts and pages regarding it so decided to stick in some settings and see what happens.
> 
> i got everything running with the volts at 1.25 and the multiplier at 42 but when running any stress testing applications cpuz only shows the cpu running at 3.8ghz
> 
> after an hour of prime my core temps are around the 90c mark.


90c is very hot. Try using the x264 stress test in the op. It will be much cooler and maybe keep you from throttling.


----------



## joelk2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> 90c is very hot. Try using the x264 stress test in the op. It will be much cooler and maybe keep you from throttling.


thanks, will have another bash and give that one a go.

i played csgo for 4 hours straight last night and hit 68c. not sure if thats anything to go by.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joelk2*
> 
> thanks, will have another bash and give that one a go.
> 
> i played csgo for 4 hours straight last night and hit 68c. not sure if thats anything to go by.


it is. Was the frequency holding to what you set it too?

If its stable and not throttle during use you are fine already.


----------



## escalibur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> single app? No. The op explains multiple tests as the best way.
> 
> This is how I find stability:
> 
> I make sure it can run prime95 28.5 for about 2 minutes first thing.
> 
> I just want vcore high enough its not instant freezing when I start custom 1344 1344 settings. I found this saves me time and I get no random bsods later.
> 
> I run xtu bench a few times and make adjustments if needed then do the longer x264 run. Do how many loops you feel like you need. I am happy with 10 but many ppl do 50 or more.
> 
> It will pass x264 the first try more often if you do those things first. Its a away to use prime and not deal with the heat or risk all that degradation too.
> 
> Good luck.


Did some custom test with these settings:



Over 3h of running...



http://valid.x86.fr/ptmdim


----------



## Unknownm

Ram issues turns out to be Eventual DRAM voltage. This setting was not available in my Gaming 3 and older z87 boards so I never thought to touch it.

DRAM voltage @ 1.65v , Eventual DRAM voltage @ auto = BSOD

DRAM voltage @ 1.65v , Eventual DRAM voltage @ 1.65v = Stable

Thank god, I don't wanna return this kit.


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bern43*
> 
> Running my delidded 4770K at 4.4 with 1.325 vcore and 2000mhz ram (Trident X at 1.65v). It's not the best chip, but it's stable, or at least I thought it was (12 hours P95 28.5 Custom Blend). Played Far Cry 3 for a few hours last night, which gets my case/system pretty hot. A few minutes afterward I stopped playing I got an IRQ Not Less or Equal BSOD. The Nvidia Driver was listed as crashing in Blue Screen View. First time I've ever seen that BSOD. My understanding is that it's probably related to memory. Ran Memtest 86+ overnight, no errors. Anybody else get this? Should I bump up some of the memory related voltages? Could this be caused by excess heat in my case?


What is the actual code? the 0x00000 number. I think it is the "bug check" code under BlueScreenView.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> Ram issues turns out to be Eventual DRAM voltage. This setting was not available in my Gaming 3 and older z87 boards so I never thought to touch it.
> 
> DRAM voltage @ 1.65v , Eventual DRAM voltage @ auto = BSOD
> 
> DRAM voltage @ 1.65v , Eventual DRAM voltage @ 1.65v = Stable
> 
> Thank god, I don't wanna return this kit.


Does it BSOD when booting into OS if Eventual is set to AUTO? If I'm not mistaken and maybe I interchanged Eventual and Boot, Eventual increases voltage to what you set when booting to OS.

For anyone who knows, can anyone give me a simple explanation on how does System Agent do? Is it related to RAM (stability) as well? I know IO Digital and Analog may help achieve max OCs for RAM, but not sure about System Agent.

On a side note, and a completely unrelated one at that, I was checking the batch number of my 4770k and I chuckled when I saw it. Not only it is from C batch, it has the "leet" code on it. *L337*C221. lol


----------



## bern43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> What is the actual code? the 0x00000 number. I think it is the "bug check" code under BlueScreenView.


Bug Check Code is 0x000000d1. Nvidia driver is listed.


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bern43*
> 
> Bug Check Code is 0x000000d1. Nvidia driver is listed.


Whats your VTT? Try increasing it to 1.0v if it is set to AUTO. If not, try increasing it abit more, and then try to see if it will still BSOD or not. 0x0d1 is related to RAM, just recalling on top of my head though.

I wouldn't suggest increasing DRAM voltage more as it is already running at 1.65v, so we look on other things first


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *escalibur*
> 
> Did some custom test with these settings:
> 
> 
> 
> Over 3h of running...
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/ptmdim


What I find hilarious about Prime is this: You could be stable in Prime for 12+ hours, then potentially crash when you put your usual load on your CPU. Yet, if you're stable running x264 for several "Loop 2" runs, then you're most likely going to be stable in your usual activities - though you might crash if you run Prime. I personally look at Prime as more of a means of testing your cooler's capabilities.


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> What I find hilarious about Prime is this: You could be stable in Prime for 12+ hours, then potentially crash when you put your usual load on your CPU. Yet, if you're stable running x264 for several "Loop 2" runs, then you're most likely going to be stable in your usual activities - though you might crash if you run Prime. I personally look at Prime as more of a means of testing your cooler's capabilities.


I find it funny I experienced the exact opposite. Ran x264 for 12 hours no errors/crashes, played league of legends and crashed 2 hours in. Ran prime for 6 hours, found out I needed a good +20mV, have had NO crashes for 4 days.


----------



## escalibur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> What I find hilarious about Prime is this: You could be stable in Prime for 12+ hours, then potentially crash when you put your usual load on your CPU. Yet, if you're stable running x264 for several "Loop 2" runs, then you're most likely going to be stable in your usual activities - though you might crash if you run Prime. I personally look at Prime as more of a means of testing your cooler's capabilities.


Tell me about it mate.







Personally I haven't run x264 yet but as I've said before the more things you can run the better. Single app is just a single result.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> I find it funny I experienced the exact opposite. Ran x264 for 12 hours no errors/crashes, played league of legends and crashed 2 hours in. Ran prime for 6 hours, found out I needed a good +20mV, have had NO crashes for 4 days.


More evidence that there really is no recipe for overclocking, you just have to find the limits of your own chip, and figure out what sort of testing gets you stable for the things you do with your rig....


----------



## Cyro999

I feel very comfortable passing an hour or two of x264 and adding 0.02vcore and up to ~0.05v input voltage (depending how close to instability it was). With that kind of OCing i've seen very solid results and no future instability without a lot of work or questioning, because the encoder is pretty hard on the CPU (and it is sensitive to vcore and input voltage) - it just doesn't really demand MORE vcore than some other programs, which makes that line a little fuzzy.


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bern43*
> 
> Running my delidded 4770K at 4.4 with 1.325 vcore and 2000mhz ram (Trident X at 1.65v). It's not the best chip, but it's stable, or at least I thought it was (12 hours P95 28.5 Custom Blend). Played Far Cry 3 for a few hours last night, which gets my case/system pretty hot. A few minutes afterward I stopped playing I got an IRQ Not Less or Equal BSOD. The Nvidia Driver was listed as crashing in Blue Screen View. First time I've ever seen that BSOD. My understanding is that it's probably related to memory. Ran Memtest 86+ overnight, no errors. Anybody else get this? Should I bump up some of the memory related voltages? Could this be caused by excess heat in my case?
> 
> 
> 
> What is the actual code? the 0x00000 number. I think it is the "bug check" code under BlueScreenView.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> Ram issues turns out to be Eventual DRAM voltage. This setting was not available in my Gaming 3 and older z87 boards so I never thought to touch it.
> 
> DRAM voltage @ 1.65v , Eventual DRAM voltage @ auto = BSOD
> 
> DRAM voltage @ 1.65v , Eventual DRAM voltage @ 1.65v = Stable
> 
> Thank god, I don't wanna return this kit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does it BSOD when booting into OS if Eventual is set to AUTO? If I'm not mistaken and maybe I interchanged Eventual and Boot, Eventual increases voltage to what you set when booting to OS.
> 
> For anyone who knows, can anyone give me a simple explanation on how does System Agent do? Is it related to RAM (stability) as well? I know IO Digital and Analog may help achieve max OCs for RAM, but not sure about System Agent.
> 
> On a side note, and a completely unrelated one at that, I was checking the batch number of my 4770k and I chuckled when I saw it. Not only it is from C batch, it has the "leet" code on it. *L337*C221. lol
Click to expand...

The BSOD would happen 3-5 mintues after windows fully booted. Which told me it wasn't completely unstable, no BIOS freezes or POST errors.

However In the process of adding 1.65v I also bumped SA IO to 1.0v from 0.88v. I could bump that back down to auto and see if that's the issue.


----------



## joelk2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> it is. Was the frequency holding to what you set it too?
> 
> If its stable and not throttle during use you are fine already.


right playing csgo the 4.2ghz held up (hwinfo). 68c was the temperature

i used the x264 test yesterday and i got a blue screen on the first loop with a CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT error. (hwinfo reporting 4.2ghz too)

a bit of googling indicated it could be something to do with AMD drivers or something so i removed what it said to removed and managed 1 loop or the x264 test without crashing (didnt have time to do any more)

which it was running that loop it got to the same 68c temperature.

do you think its safe to up my voltages at that temperature after one loop?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joelk2*
> 
> right playing csgo the 4.2ghz held up (hwinfo). 68c was the temperature
> 
> i used the x264 test yesterday and i got a blue screen on the first loop with a CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT error. (hwinfo reporting 4.2ghz too)
> 
> a bit of googling indicated it could be something to do with AMD drivers or something so i removed what it said to removed and managed 1 loop or the x264 test without crashing (didnt have time to do any more)
> 
> which it was running that loop it got to the same 68c temperature.
> 
> do you think its safe to up my voltages at that temperature after one loop?


yes


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> yes


My friend can you tell me you know realbench v2.2 for stability test ?

this program close to gaming stress its encoding video on the cpu and render some of photo on the gpu at same time

i think this good to test our OC with gaming are you with me ?


----------



## Cyro999

The most stressful thing i saw in the Realbench test was x264 - however their x264 test is not as good as the one used in this thread. Maybe use it after the x264 loop for a while


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> The most stressful thing i saw in the Realbench test was x264 - however their x264 test is not as good as the one used in this thread. Maybe use it after the x264 loop for a while


I mean use realbench for 1 reason its have cpu + gpu stress at same time so its equal to gaming load i can pass x264 or aida64 or intel xtu without problem

but cant pass 30m with crysis 3 or bf4 or bf3









its bit problem test the oc with games alot of bsod while gaming kill games file


----------



## xeroaura

Can anyone help me decipher some of these settings?



When I set these settings in the tuner utility for Asrock, my RAM runs at 1600Mhz. As soon as I set them in bios, the RAM speeds drops down to 1400Mhz. I've only adjusted CPU ratio, Cache ratio, and their respective override voltages.
I'm wondering if I need to change anything starting from the System Agent voltage offset and below to get the speed back up to 1600.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xeroaura*
> 
> Can anyone help me decipher some of these settings?
> 
> 
> 
> When I set these settings in the tuner utility for Asrock, my RAM runs at 1600Mhz. As soon as I set them in bios, the RAM speeds drops down to 1400Mhz. I've only adjusted CPU ratio, Cache ratio, and their respective override voltages.
> I'm wondering if I need to change anything starting from the System Agent voltage offset and below to get the speed back up to 1600.


Are you running the RAM on Auto settings?


----------



## xeroaura

Yes. XMP profile is selected automatically with auto setting in BIOS when I don't OC through bios. However, when I do, it doesn't use the profile (I think) and runs at 1333Mhz. When I manually set it to use the profile, it only goes up to 1400Mhz.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xeroaura*
> 
> Yes. XMP profile is selected automatically with auto setting in BIOS when I don't OC through bios. However, when I do, it doesn't use the profile (I think) and runs at 1333Mhz. When I manually set it to use the profile, it only goes up to 1400Mhz.


Well, if you want the RAM to stay at one speed, I would suggest manually putting in the XMP frequency and timings. That should solve the issue you're describing. Whenever you are leaving anything up to the hardware, there may be some odd behavior....


----------



## BoredErica

I'm editing a Word file with approx 10,000,000 words in it for chess. It is a pretty epic single-threaded bottleneck for each replace function I use. I have to wait like 100 seconds each time...

#2Weak2Slow


----------



## joelk2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> yes


i tried 44x clock and it blue screened on startup with (unrecoverable error)

i upped the Volts to 1.27 and it has done the same.

4.2ghz @ 1.25 is stable while playing games and running multiple GPU benches.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joelk2*
> 
> i tried 44x clock and it blue screened on startup with (unrecoverable error)
> 
> i upped the Volts to 1.27 and it has done the same.
> 
> 4.2ghz @ 1.25 is stable while playing games and running multiple GPU benches.


What was the BSOD error code? As a heads-up, there is more to Haswell overclocking than just changing the core multi and VID....


----------



## joelk2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> What was the BSOD error code? As a heads-up, there is more to Haswell overclocking than just changing the core multi and VID....


i didnt actually take notes of the codes. does windows log these that i can look back at them?

i know there is more to it, ive followed the instructions in the OP to the T in regards to the other settings. i was hoping for a stable 4.4ghz overclock which doesnt seem like its hard to acheive but on mine it does.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joelk2*
> 
> i didnt actually take notes of the codes. does windows log these that i can look back at them?
> 
> i know there is more to it, ive followed the instructions in the OP to the T in regards to the other settings. i was hoping for a stable 4.4ghz overclock which doesnt seem like its hard to acheive but on mine it does.


If you're serious about overclocking that CPU, I would suggest that you look through the pages of this thread as well -in addition to the OP. As for getting the error code, you can use a free program called BlueScreenViewer. The different error codes have been discussed several times during the course of this thread.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joelk2*
> 
> i didnt actually take notes of the codes. does windows log these that i can look back at them?
> 
> i know there is more to it, ive followed the instructions in the OP to the T in regards to the other settings. i was hoping for a stable 4.4ghz overclock which doesnt seem like its hard to acheive but on mine it does.


what is your settings for 4.4ghz?

Post core, vcore, cache, cache voltage and input voltage that yoy tried if you want help.


----------



## ace101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joelk2*
> 
> i tried 44x clock and it blue screened on startup with (unrecoverable error)
> 
> i upped the Volts to 1.27 and it has done the same.
> 
> 4.2ghz @ 1.25 is stable while playing games and running multiple GPU benches.


Try 4.3ghz @ 1.27. I'm currently running this set-up and no problem with normal PC operation, Intel burn test, XTU and x264 but NOT on Prime95. Although temps are rising while benchmarking, still I have no issues or BSOD since.


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joelk2*
> 
> i didnt actually take notes of the codes. does windows log these that i can look back at them?
> 
> i know there is more to it, ive followed the instructions in the OP to the T in regards to the other settings. i was hoping for a stable 4.4ghz overclock which doesnt seem like its hard to acheive but on mine it does.


Is the computer you're using the one in your sig? And as @Wirerat mentioned, try to post your settings. In addition to that, post your RAM settings as well.

About the bluescreen code, if you do not have BlueScreenViewer yet, which is highly recommended when you try to OC, if you see the bluescreen, instead of looking at the top, try to look below instead, you will see a bunch of codes something like "0x000000124." If the bluescreen is "too fast" and unable to see it because it automatically restarts, try to do this one:

http://pcsupport.about.com/od/windows7/ht/automatic-restart-windows-7.htm


----------



## Phantomas 007

It's time to o/c my 4770k.

My hardware:

Asus Z87 Maximus VI Hero

Kingston Hyper X Beast 2*4GB 2400MHz

It's possible any settings ?


----------



## mongomunken

I'm having some problems with my 4770K, on an Asus Impact m-itx board.

Running my cpu at the 'sync all cores' setting, i can boot at 4.5ghz.
However, when I try to use the 'per core' multiplier setting, I'm getting problems.
45, 45, 45, 45 - All is fine
45, 46, 45, 45 - Clock stops working
What I mean with not working, is that it doesn't seem to get applied.
Booting windows and checking cpu-z (during a benchmark), all cores go back to around 3.7-3.9ghz, where it usually runs with the default 'boost' settings.
The clocks are reflected in the performance (score gets lower), so it's not cpu-z showing the wrong values.

Simply put, it seems like the clock settings go back to default when I use varying multipliers on my cores.
The system is stable, and the temperatures fine. Voltage at 1.3, BCLK 100.
Anyone got a clue?

My thread on hardforum


----------



## joelk2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> what is your settings for 4.4ghz?
> 
> Post core, vcore, cache, cache voltage and input voltage that yoy tried if you want help.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> what is your settings for 4.4ghz?
> 
> Post core, vcore, cache, cache voltage and input voltage that yoy tried if you want help.


CPU VRIN LLC - Turbo
CPU VRIN External Override - 1.8v
CPU Vcore - 1.25v
CPU Vcore Offset - Auto
CPU Graphics VOltage (VAXG) - Auto
CPU Graphics Voltage Offset - Auto
CPU VRing Voltage - 1.1v
CPU VRing Voltage Offset - Auto

thats the only voltage options i have for the cpu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> Is the computer you're using the one in your sig? And as @Wirerat mentioned, try to post your settings. In addition to that, post your RAM settings as well.
> 
> About the bluescreen code, if you do not have BlueScreenViewer yet, which is highly recommended when you try to OC, if you see the bluescreen, instead of looking at the top, try to look below instead, you will see a bunch of codes something like "0x000000124." If the bluescreen is "too fast" and unable to see it because it automatically restarts, try to do this one:
> 
> http://pcsupport.about.com/od/windows7/ht/automatic-restart-windows-7.htm


yeah. one in my sig.

voltage settings are standard.

Memory multi - 16.00

everything else auto

i got another error last night

CLOCK_WATCHDOG_ERROR

but blue screens doesnt have any codes though. just says either (CLOCK_WATCHDOG_ERROR or UNRECOVERABLE_ERROR)

this is what my blue screen look like.


----------



## Cyro999

clock watchdog error is 101, unrecoverable is 124. Google will tell you any others


----------



## PaycheckNZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mongomunken*
> 
> I'm having some problems with my 4770K, on an Asus Impact m-itx board.
> 
> Running my cpu at the 'sync all cores' setting, i can boot at 4.5ghz.
> However, when I try to use the 'per core' multiplier setting, I'm getting problems.
> 45, 45, 45, 45 - All is fine
> 45, 46, 45, 45 - Clock stops working
> What I mean with not working, is that it doesn't seem to get applied.
> Booting windows and checking cpu-z (during a benchmark), all cores go back to around 3.7-3.9ghz, where it usually runs with the default 'boost' settings.
> The clocks are reflected in the performance (score gets lower), so it's not cpu-z showing the wrong values.
> 
> Simply put, it seems like the clock settings go back to default when I use varying multipliers on my cores.
> The system is stable, and the temperatures fine. Voltage at 1.3, BCLK 100.
> Anyone got a clue?
> 
> My thread on hardforum


You can't have ratios like that. The ratio for one core must be greater than or equal to the ratio for two cores.
Perhaps you mean 46 46 45 45, or perhaps that's why it defaults back to something sane?


----------



## mongomunken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaycheckNZ*
> 
> You can't have ratios like that. *The ratio for one core must be greater than or equal to the ratio for two cores.*
> Perhaps you mean 46 46 45 45, or perhaps that's why it defaults back to something sane?


In 45 46 45 45, core 2 is greater than or equal three cores. That's the case in your example too though.
Can you explain further? I think I'm misunderstanding you.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mongomunken*
> 
> In 45 46 45 45, core 2 is greater than or equal three cores. That's the case in your example too though.
> Can you explain further? I think I'm misunderstanding you.


You are thinking that you can set the clock speed for each individual core, which is incorrect. You can only set the speed that they'll run at when 1 core is active, when 2 cores are active, when 3 cores are active, and when 4 cores are active.


----------



## doctakedooty

Deleted sorry about that moved the question over to devils canyon thread


----------



## PaycheckNZ

This is an update and correction to my previous overlock profile, several values have changed. I have had a lot more experience over the last few months and have worked my way towards a better result.

Username: PaycheckNZ
CPU Model: 4790K
Core Multiplier: 47 [Individual Ratios: 49(1) 48(2) 47(3) 47(4)]
CPU VID: 1.239 - 1.243
Vcore: 1.24
Uncore Multiplier: 44
Uncore Voltage: 1.160
Input Voltage: 1.856
Cooling Solution: Noctua NH-U14S, plus 18cm on case
Stability Test: x264 4 hours
Batch Number: L419B540
Ram Speed: 1866 9-10-9-27
Ram Voltage: Stock
Motherboard: ASUS Z87M-Plus (BIOS v1106)
LLC Setting: LLC High

Please note, my CPU was previously incorrectly listed as a 4690K, but it is in fact a 4790K

I've also included an image for verification this time, but as with my original post, HWInfo DOES NOT show VCore for my board, hence I have included part of ASUS AI Suite III to show it.

4.7GHzx2644hoursproof.png 671k .png file


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joelk2*
> 
> CPU VRIN LLC - Turbo
> CPU VRIN External Override - 1.8v
> CPU Vcore - 1.25v
> CPU Vcore Offset - Auto
> CPU Graphics VOltage (VAXG) - Auto
> CPU Graphics Voltage Offset - Auto
> CPU VRing Voltage - 1.1v
> CPU VRing Voltage Offset - Auto
> 
> thats the only voltage options i have for the cpu
> yeah. one in my sig.
> 
> voltage settings are standard.
> 
> Memory multi - 16.00
> 
> everything else auto
> 
> i got another error last night
> 
> CLOCK_WATCHDOG_ERROR
> 
> but blue screens doesnt have any codes though. just says either (CLOCK_WATCHDOG_ERROR or UNRECOVERABLE_ERROR)
> 
> this is what my blue screen look like.


Aha, blue screen in Win8, you can use BlueScreenViewer for that. Just open the program once you rebooted back to desktop, and look for the "bug check code"







CLOCK_WATCHDOG / UNRECOVERABLE error are usually related to vCore, so increasing it will most likely help.

Try 1.28v VID for your core and see, don't touch other settings for now. If you don't want to jump from 1.25v to1.28v VID, try to increase it slowly, by 0.02v or 0.05v. VID is the (core) voltage you set in BIOS.

Also, if you want more help/info, you can go to the Gigabyte's Haswell OC thread:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1401976/the-gigabyte-z87-haswell-overclocking-oc-guide/0_100


----------



## Austel

Currently the max stable overclock for my 4770k on all 4 cores is 4.4ghz. Is it worthwhile overclocking / core to get the extra 1-2 core performance that maybe beneficial for games that dont utilise all 4 cores? I did a quick test and notice that my Cinebench single core went up from 1.95 to 2.10 using the settings below. Is it worth the effort and testing for stability or just stick with 44 multi for all cores?

1 core used 46
2 core used 46
3 core used 45
4 core used 44

Thanks.


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Austel*
> 
> Currently the max stable overclock for my 4770k on all 4 cores is 4.4ghz. Is it worthwhile overclocking / core to get the extra 1-2 core performance that maybe beneficial for games that dont utilise all 4 cores? I did a quick test and notice that my Cinebench single core went up from 1.95 to 2.10 using the settings below. Is it worth the effort and testing for stability or just stick with 44 multi for all cores?
> 
> 1 core used 46
> 2 core used 46
> 3 core used 45
> 4 core used 44
> 
> Thanks.


I never thought of doing this, and maybe I should as I need more CPU power when playing games that utilizes only two cores.









EDIT: Additional question, have you tweaked anything in the voltage department when you used those clocks, from x44 multi on all cores?


----------



## Austel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> I never thought of doing this, and maybe I should as I need more CPU power when playing games that utilizes only two cores.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Additional question, have you tweaked anything in the voltage department when you used those clocks, from x44 multi on all cores?


I got the idea from a Asus 4770k 5ghz overclocking guide. In the guide it was suggested to do the per / core overclock as you're missing out on an extra +300mhz single core performance. It also mentions that the voltage requirements are not as harsh as a max overclock for all cores. At this stage I havent increased vcore but I've only done minimal testing. I'll run some stability tests after work and test in games. If I get through a 1-2hr test ok I'll run a stress test overnight.


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Austel*
> 
> I got the idea from a Asus 4770k 5ghz overclocking guide. In the guide it was suggested to do the per / core overclock as you're missing out on an extra +300mhz single core performance. It also mentions that the voltage requirements are not as harsh as a max overclock for all cores. At this stage I havent increased vcore but I've only done minimal testing. I'll run some stability tests after work and test in games. If I get through a 1-2hr test ok I'll run a stress test overnight.


Thanks, let me know once you got the results! I will start cranking up my 4770k abit more starting today, since I'm 99.9% sure that my 4.2ghz settings is stable. I'll aim for 4.4ghz clock this time, or maybe 45-45-44-43! What it worries me beyond 4.2ghz is the temps though, already reaching low-70s with 4.2ghz settings...


----------



## PaycheckNZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Austel*
> 
> Currently the max stable overclock for my 4770k on all 4 cores is 4.4ghz. Is it worthwhile overclocking / core to get the extra 1-2 core performance that maybe beneficial for games that dont utilise all 4 cores? I did a quick test and notice that my Cinebench single core went up from 1.95 to 2.10 using the settings below. Is it worth the effort and testing for stability or just stick with 44 multi for all cores?
> 
> 1 core used 46
> 2 core used 46
> 3 core used 45
> 4 core used 44
> 
> Thanks.


I do it. Mine are currently 47, 47, 48, 49.
I set the number of active cores in the UEFI, in order to test 1, 2, or 3 cores, and no, I've not found any voltage increase to be needed.

Other people suggest putting time into upping your BCLK as that can be more worthwhile instead. An increase of only 1% gets nearly half way to the next ratio setting.
I did both for a while, running mine at 100.5 with ratios of 46, 47, 47, 48.


----------



## mongomunken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> You are thinking that you can set the clock speed for each individual core, which is incorrect. You can only set the speed that they'll run at when 1 core is active, when 2 cores are active, when 3 cores are active, and when 4 cores are active.


Okay, now I understand.. that I'm doing it wrong..








What is meant with 'active'? Do I need to disable cores in bios to utilize the per-core clock?


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mongomunken*
> 
> Okay, now I understand.. that I'm doing it wrong..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is meant with 'active'? Do I need to disable cores in bios to utilize the per-core clock?


I think what he means is when a program runs, it utilizes a certain amount of cores. Example, if game X is running, utilizing 2 cores, then there are two active cores.

EDIT: Currently running at 45 45 44 43 and I noticed at HWInfo64 that all cores are running at 45x when using XTU, Am I doing something wrong, or is it normal to show like that or something?

Oh, and temps reached 84C on one of the cores...









EDIT2: XTU is reading 45 45 44 43, I guess its OK?


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mongomunken*
> 
> Okay, now I understand.. that I'm doing it wrong..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is meant with 'active'? Do I need to disable cores in bios to utilize the per-core clock?


I really advise that you read through this thread. Why would you want to disable cores, since there is no "per core clock"?

By "active", I mean "in use"....


----------



## Wirerat

The benifits of having 1 core 1-200mhz (3-6%) higher just do not seem worth the hassle.

There no situation were that will make more than a negligible difference in performance.

The only real thing to gain is power efficiency for per core clocking.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> The benifits of having 1 core 1-200mhz (3-6%) higher just do not seem worth the hassle.
> 
> There no situation were that will make more than a negligible difference in performance.
> 
> The only real thing to gain is power efficiency for per core clocking.


48 vs 46 is ~4.34%, not 6; i decided that i couldn't easily notice ~4.4% in every day usage, but 20% (from HT) was easy


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> 48 vs 46 is ~4.34%, not 6; i decided that i couldn't easily notice ~4.4% in every day usage, but 20% (from HT) was easy


I said 3-6% which 4.34 fits into.

It is roughly 3% per 100mhz according to aisuite though.

My point was its a negligible amount


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> I said 3-6% which 4.34 fits into.
> 
> It is roughly 3% per 100mhz according to aisuite though.
> 
> My point was its a negligible amount


thought you meant 100mhz (3%) or 200mhz (6%)









it's easy to math (for example 47/46 in calculator)


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> thought you meant 100mhz (3%) or 200mhz (6%)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's easy to math (for example 47/46 in calculator)


aisuite says 4.6ghz 9% over stock and 4.7 is 12% over stock on 4790k.

Also my pentium g3258 4.7 is 47% and 4.8 is 50%.

I see a pattern of 3% there according to aisuite anyway. but you are correct.

Now,
Individual core overclocking is still not worth it though from a performance standpoint. It only makes sense if trying to save power.


----------



## Dyaems

Actually, jumping from 4.0ghz to 4.2ghz did make a _noticeable_ difference in an MMO I was playing, specially when there are alot of people in the area. And the game only runs at two cores.

Anyways, tried 4.5ghz last night and left it running overnight with x264, not worth it for me because it was running at 88C max on one or two cores and it is using 1.36v VID (1.382v vCore). I think thats the lowest I can get since I got 0x124 at idle using 1.358v VID.

I'll just go back to 4.2giggles after I finished tweaking it so that when I switch to a custom loop, I will change only a few settings, maybe voltage


----------



## Shanenanigans

I'm having a really weird issue. Over the past few days, my chip hasn't been dropping its voltage at all at idle. Just stays stuck at 1.272v. While booting, and such, it has no issues. But about five minutes after getting into Windows, or waking up from sleep, it just stays at the full voltage.

----

..And I figured out the issue. I had Dynamic storage acceleration on in Intel RST. No wonder. Damn I have to go change a lot of settings back in BIOS. It's going to have to wait until after work today.


----------



## ace101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> Actually, jumping from 4.0ghz to 4.2ghz did make a _noticeable_ difference in an MMO I was playing, specially when there are alot of people in the area. And the game only runs at two cores.
> 
> Anyways, tried 4.5ghz last night and left it running overnight with x264, not worth it for me because it was running at 88C max on one or two cores and it is using 1.36v VID (1.382v vCore). I think thats the lowest I can get since I got 0x124 at idle using 1.358v VID.
> 
> I'll just go back to 4.2giggles after I finished tweaking it so that when I switch to a custom loop, I will change only a few settings, maybe voltage


Whoa! Your voltage is high. Good thing your temps only reached 88C.

Now I'm going crazy with my temperature reaching 80C at 4.3ghz @ 1.27V with x264 for 4 passes. What more can it get if I will take the test longer.


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ace101*
> 
> Whoa! Your voltage is high. Good thing your temps only reached 88C.
> 
> Now I'm going crazy with my temperature reaching 80C at 4.3ghz @ 1.27V with x264 for 4 passes. What more can it get if I will take the test longer.


Haswell TJMax is around 100C, so 88C should be OK but I do not want to run my processors that hot so I'm going back to 4.2ghz after I finish fiddling with 4.5ghz.

When I left it running overnight I think it went around 40 or 48 passes with x264 when I woke up to check if I got BSOD or not, and afterwards I shut down the computer. The temps I got before I shut the computer off is around high 70s to low 80s. 88C is just the max peak temp I got when I checked HWInfo64.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> aisuite says 4.6ghz 9% over stock and 4.7 is 12% over stock on 4790k.
> 
> Also my pentium g3258 4.7 is 47% and 4.8 is 50%.
> 
> I see a pattern of 3% there according to aisuite anyway. but you are correct.
> 
> Now,
> Individual core overclocking is still not worth it though from a performance standpoint. It only makes sense if trying to save power.


4.7ghz is 46.875% over

4.8ghz is 50% over

You're kinda looking at 146.875 vs 150% and saying "hey, that's a 3.125% difference!" - but that difference is relative to stock speed, not to each other.

150 / 146.875 = 1.021 (2.1% performance gain)

If you're rendering at 100fps at 3ghz, 150fps at 4.5ghz then you'd get 156.6fps at 4.7ghz

that's a "6.6% gain" as in 6.6% of 3ghz gained on top of the 4.5ghz. But it's only 4.4% faster than the 4.5ghz, overall

not sure why i'm posting all of this


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> 4.7ghz is 46.875% over
> 
> 4.8ghz is 50% over
> 
> You're kinda looking at 146.875 vs 150% and saying "hey, that's a 3.125% difference!" - but that difference is relative to stock speed, not to each other.
> 
> 150 / 146.875 = 1.021 (2.1% performance gain)
> 
> If you're rendering at 100fps at 3ghz, 150fps at 4.5ghz then you'd get 156.6fps at 4.7ghz
> 
> that's a "6.6% gain" as in 6.6% of 3ghz gained on top of the 4.5ghz. But it's only 4.4% faster than the 4.5ghz, overall
> 
> not sure why i'm posting all of this


Hehehehe....We all go on our tangents from time to time....


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> 4.7ghz is 46.875% over
> 
> 4.8ghz is 50% over
> 
> You're kinda looking at 146.875 vs 150% and saying "hey, that's a 3.125% difference!" - but that difference is relative to stock speed, not to each other.
> 
> 150 / 146.875 = 1.021 (2.1% performance gain)
> 
> If you're rendering at 100fps at 3ghz, 150fps at 4.5ghz then you'd get 156.6fps at 4.7ghz
> 
> that's a "6.6% gain" as in 6.6% of 3ghz gained on top of the 4.5ghz. But it's only 4.4% faster than the 4.5ghz, overall
> 
> not sure why i'm posting all of this


I try to keep a bit more simple.

I was only posting percentages that I pulled from this application:










No math involved.


----------



## MattsBattlerig

HI,

Im kinda new to overclocking and have been reading this thread.
I have been trying out a light overclock with my 4670K
I've got it to 4.2GHz at 1.200Volts, but it is on adaptive right now so down clocks whilst not needed.

Using aida 64 for 1 hour i get tops 65 degrees (average 55) and playing bf4 for an hour and half i get tops at 51 degrees on the cores.
Im using a H100i to cool this cpu.
I believe i have a stable overclock, so should i lower the cpu voltage or will this lead to instability?

My Specs are:

i5 4670K
Hero VI
8gb Vengeance pro at 2133MHz
GTX 970
RM 750
Air 540
250Gb 840 SSD
1 tb WD Green
500GB random drive

Matt


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattsBattlerig*
> 
> HI,
> 
> Im kinda new to overclocking and have been reading this thread.
> I have been trying out a light overclock with my 4670K
> I've got it to 4.2GHz at 1.200Volts, but it is on adaptive right now so down clocks whilst not needed.
> 
> Using aida 64 for 1 hour i get tops 65 degrees (average 55) and playing bf4 for an hour and half i get tops at 51 degrees on the cores.
> Im using a H100i to cool this cpu.
> I believe i have a stable overclock, so should i lower the cpu voltage or will this lead to instability?
> 
> My Specs are:
> 
> i5 4670K
> Hero VI
> 8gb Vengeance pro at 2133MHz
> GTX 970
> RM 750
> Air 540
> 250Gb 840 SSD
> 1 tb WD Green
> 500GB random drive
> 
> Matt


I have the same mobo as you with a 4790k.

Your settings all look fine except I prefer manual vcore and Cstates set to enabled (not auto). My vcore drops without the negatives that adaptive brings.

Anyways u are only running 1.2v so adaptive is rather safe at that voltage.

Edit: by safe I mean safe to run synthetics benchmarks and stress tests. On adaptive the core will add .1v.


----------



## MattsBattlerig

Thanks for the quick reply, i did try a synthetic stress test whilst in manual at 1.2 v and it was perfectly stable using both prime 95 and aida 64.
However once in adaptive mode i did the same and the core voltage jumped straight to 1.364 so i closed them down instantly so not to damage the cpu.
But it does seem very stable during gaming just not during stress test when adaptive is set.

Matt


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattsBattlerig*
> 
> Thanks for the quick reply, i did try a synthetic stress test whilst in manual at 1.2 v and it was perfectly stable using both prime 95 and aida 64.
> However once in adaptive mode i did the same and the core voltage jumped straight to 1.364 so i closed them down instantly so not to damage the cpu.
> But it does seem very stable during gaming just not during stress test when adaptive is set.
> 
> Matt


yup you already know whats up and how to handle adaptive it seems.

You are only at 1.2v. Provided temps are good you have some more headroom there if you decide to push a little more.

I run mine at 4.7ghz 1.312v.


----------



## MattsBattlerig

Thanks,

I will try for 4.4 maybe 4.5 but don't want temps above 75 degrees.

Matt


----------



## Dyaems

First time I completely passed x264 50 loops last night, lol. When I am still using 4.0ghz clock and left it overnight, it usually end up at 28-35 loops (cant recall, definitely not 40) when I wake up









Also noticed while gaming, temps did not reach 80C when trying some FC3/Crysis 3, and while playing MMO it only stayed at 65C. It is still feeding 1.36v though









I'm going to set lower clocks for my 4770k, maybe 4.3ghz or 4.4ghz on all cores once I'm done testing.


----------



## Hard Line

I am curious how good my chip is in relation to others. I am 100% stable after a week 4.8ghz core, 4.1ghz uncore 1.28v

Stability testing was 6 hours of real bench stress plus the benchmark and I transcoded a 4 part sd wmv movie to x.264 1080p HD and joined while transcoding all came flawless. i have also been playing bf3 borderlands, civ 5, and other games with no issues at all. Here is a screen shot when the encoding and stress testing was done. you can see min and max


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hard Line*
> 
> I am curious how good my chip is in relation to others. I am 100% stable after a week 4.8ghz core, 4.1ghz uncore 1.28v
> 
> Stability testing was 6 hours of real bench stress plus the benchmark and I transcoded a 4 part sd wmv movie to x.264 1080p HD and joined while transcoding all came flawless. i have also been playing bf3 borderlands, civ 5, and other games with no issues at all. Here is a screen shot when the encoding and stress testing was done. you can see min and max


I dont see which cpu exactly you have. If its 4.8ghz at 1.28v then it is above average.


----------



## Dyaems

its a 4790k


----------



## Cyro999

That says 1.28 VID? If you're setting 1.28, your load V will be 1.30


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> That says 1.28 VID? If you're setting 1.28, your load V will be 1.30


still above average for 4790k. Most do 4.6-4.7 at that vcore.


----------



## Hard Line

my vid stock was 1.15v (iirc) my load is in fact slightly below 1.28v as you see from the screenshot vid in hwinfo shows the voltage that is set in bios. not the stock vid. and yes it is a 4790k hyperthreading on no cores disabled and uncore at 4ghz-4.1ghz ( depending on load)


----------



## Dyaems

Unless there is a different version of HWInfo floating around that I don't know, those four voltage values at the top IS the VID. vCore is somewhere at the bottom after the image was cut off, at least in my version of HWInfo64 and at the image on first page of this thread.

Maybe your uncore is at 1.115v instead?

Also, what do you mean "no cores enabled"? I'm guessing this is a typo.


----------



## geronimohero

Ok guys, I want to be added to the table you have going on here. I have a 4690K at 4.7 GHz which is 8 hours XTU stable, 8 hours Aida64 stable, and about two weeks without any crashes during normal use (mostly encoding and gaming). I have a Corsair H100i in push configuration, and my max stress temp was 86c. I idle at 24-29c. If there is anything else I need to add, or if I need to provide picture verification of anything just please let me know and I'll be happy to provide it!









Processor - i5 4690K
Motherboard - Asus Maximus VI Gene
RAM - Corsair Dominator Platinum 2x4GB 1866 9-10-9-27-2T 1.5v OC @ 2400 MHz 10-12-12-21-1T 1.65v
CPU Ratio - 47
Cache Ratio - 8-35
VID - 1.347v
VCORE - 1.360v
Cache Voltage - 1.024v
CPU Input Voltage - 1.800


----------



## incog

I've been wondering, what are good mATX motherboards for overclocking Haswell and Haswell refresh?

I tend to stick with the cheapest ATX sized Z97 board with 8/8 true phases when I think of good motherboard to overclock. I'm curious as to how motherboards with less phases compare when overclocking Haswell. Particularly the cheaper boards, since Gigabyte's GA-Z97X-Gaming 5 isn't exactly cheap.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incog*
> 
> I've been wondering, what are good mATX motherboards for overclocking Haswell and Haswell refresh?
> 
> I tend to stick with the cheapest ATX sized Z97 board with 8/8 true phases when I think of good motherboard to overclock. I'm curious as to how motherboards with less phases compare when overclocking Haswell. Particularly the cheaper boards, since Gigabyte's GA-Z97X-Gaming 5 isn't exactly cheap.


z87 asrock formula is the best value matx.


----------



## Dyaems

+1 one the Z87M OC Formula because I use it


----------



## incog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *incog*
> 
> I've been wondering, what are good mATX motherboards for overclocking Haswell and Haswell refresh?
> 
> I tend to stick with the cheapest ATX sized Z97 board with 8/8 true phases when I think of good motherboard to overclock. I'm curious as to how motherboards with less phases compare when overclocking Haswell. Particularly the cheaper boards, since Gigabyte's GA-Z97X-Gaming 5 isn't exactly cheap.
> 
> 
> 
> z87 asrock formula is the best value matx.
Click to expand...

do you mind elaborating why ? ^^

not that i don't believe you, on the contrary, it's that i like to know >why< it's good compared to other boards, like the ASRock Z87 Pro4, which is slightly cheaper for example.

I'm having a hard time finding phase counts elsewhere than sin's hardware vrm list. that list is quite nice but it's also incomplete


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> +1 one the Z87M OC Formula because I use it


its a solid board.

Honestly, pick out a board with the features you need. Every "z" lga 1150 board I have had has been limited by the capability of the cpu not the mobo.


----------



## Hard Line

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> Unless there is a different version of HWInfo floating around that I don't know, those four voltage values at the top IS the VID. vCore is somewhere at the bottom after the image was cut off, at least in my version of HWInfo64 and at the image on first page of this thread.
> 
> Maybe your uncore is at 1.115v instead?
> 
> Also, what do you mean "no cores enabled"? I'm guessing this is a typo.


yeah I edited my post i meant no cores disabled lol. the vid at the top changes based on load so I assumed that was current voltage :/ scrolling down it shows 1.29v so not far off from vid


----------



## incog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> +1 one the Z87M OC Formula because I use it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its a solid board.
> 
> Honestly, pick out a board with the features you need. Every "z" lga 1150 board I have had has been limited by the capability of the cpu not the mobo.
Click to expand...

some motherboards are better than others though afaik; there's a reason people aren't all running the cheapest MSI Z97 board. i know that having a high phase count is kind of important , as well as decent vrm cooling.

unfortunately i only got into computer building recently so i have a build that's too new to justify upgrade to overclocked i5, as fun as sounds. so i'm mostly forced to ask around about the different motherboards and stuff


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incog*
> 
> some motherboards are better than others though afaik; there's a reason people aren't all running the cheapest MSI Z97 board. i know that having a high phase count is kind of important , as well as decent vrm cooling.
> 
> unfortunately i only got into computer building recently so i have a build that's too new to justify upgrade to overclocked i5, as fun as sounds. so i'm mostly forced to ask around about the different motherboards and stuff


the vrm matters however, like I said I have lower end z87A and higher end z87 hero. I have tested 4770 and 4790k in both. They clock identical.

The A is a 4phase with quality compents. The hero is 8 phase. The mobo matters less with Haswell than ever before.

Im not saying there arent maybe some boards with known issues out there.

Also if your doing ectreme overclocking like ln2 it will matter more too.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> the vrm matters however, like I said I have lower end z87A and higher end z87 hero. I have tested 4770 and 4790k in both. They clock identical.
> 
> The A is a 4phase with quality compents. The hero is 8 phase. The mobo matters less with Haswell than ever before.
> 
> Im not saying there arent maybe some boards with known issues out there.
> 
> Also if your doing ectreme overclocking like ln2 it will matter more too.


IIRC, Angelotti demonstrated requiring higher input voltages with weaker board and no fan on VRM when VRM was getting hot. If you're pushing 1.4vcore i would be concerned, if not then not so much

Same with what OC you expect: If you absolutely want that last 100mhz, maybe board will make a difference there. If you don't care so much about 100mhz, then it's unlikely to give more issues than that. To some extent, the board and bios used does influence OC stability, even if the hardware doesn't (which isn't the case when pushing the cheapest hardware to 1.4vcore)


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> IIRC, Angelotti demonstrated requiring higher input voltages with weaker board and no fan on VRM when VRM was getting hot. If you're pushing 1.4vcore i would be concerned, if not then not so much
> 
> Same with what OC you expect: If you absolutely want that last 100mhz, maybe board will make a difference there. If you don't care so much about 100mhz, then it's unlikely to give more issues than that. To some extent, the board and bios used does influence OC stability, even if the hardware doesn't (which isn't the case when pushing the cheapest hardware to 1.4vcore)


I dont think everyone should choose a 1.4v profile with Haswell. Getting into extreme voltages will definitely start to separate boards.

But the range of boards that can get ur cpu to 1.25-1.35 is pretty broad.

I tested several haswells at 1.4v profiles on my A, plus and hero. My 4.8ghz 1.41v 4790k was stable on each.

My 4770k topped out at 4.5ghz 1.30v on everyone too. Exactly the same.

I am comparing boards very far apart on vrm quality with identical results.

So the 4phases on the lower asus z87 gold boards are strong enough. They were slightly warmer than the hero but nothing that would hold the cpu back.

All that being said my asrock h87 pro4 has weak 4 phase that can only run my 4670k @ 1.2v ish. The vrm get really hot.

The quality of the vrm is just as important as the count.

But ultimately it is the *cpu* that determines the oc.


----------



## incog

I think the CPU is indeed what determines most overclocks on air, unless we're talking about high-end custom water cooling with a high-end motherboard. In those cases you can probably get that last 100 Mhz, I think.

The question is more about which boards to obtain a reasonable / average overclock, which would be around 4.5 Ghz with VID at 1.29V (looking at the OP), without asking too much of the motherboard. In the same way putting too much voltage on a CPU will damage it in the long run, I think that asking the motherboard to supply too high a voltage compared to what its VRMs are capable of may also cause damage to the motherboard (hot VRM). So which boards which don't have 8/8 true phases can pull that off?

You mention VRM quality as a factor and I'm inclined to believe you, it makes sense to me. I assume that quality VRM cooling is also good to have. So, thanks to your answers, I can more or less safely assume that a 8+0/4+0 board can overclock a Haswell chip, so long as that board has quality parts.

If you look at Sin's vrm list, you notice that the VRM has a score of 2.5, which means that the motherboard in question has 4 or less true phases however the VRM are VRD12.5 verified (whatever the hell that means, I'm going to have to google that).

http://sinhardware.com/images/vrmlist.png

I guess the real question is: which boards should one avoid if he wants to obtain a nice overclock on air?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incog*
> 
> I think the CPU is indeed what determines most overclocks on air, unless we're talking about high-end custom water cooling with a high-end motherboard. In those cases you can probably get that last 100 Mhz, I think.
> 
> The question is more about which boards to obtain a reasonable / average overclock, which would be around 4.5 Ghz with VID at 1.29V (looking at the OP), without asking too much of the motherboard. In the same way putting too much voltage on a CPU will damage it in the long run, I think that asking the motherboard to supply too high a voltage compared to what its VRMs are capable of may also cause damage to the motherboard (hot VRM). So which boards which don't have 8/8 true phases can pull that off?
> 
> You mention VRM quality as a factor and I'm inclined to believe you, it makes sense to me. I assume that quality VRM cooling is also good to have. So, thanks to your answers, I can more or less safely assume that a 8+0/4+0 board can overclock a Haswell chip, so long as that board has quality parts.
> 
> If you look at Sin's vrm list, you notice that the VRM has a score of 2.5, which means that the motherboard in question has 4 or less true phases however the VRM are VRD12.5 verified (whatever the hell that means, I'm going to have to google that).
> 
> http://sinhardware.com/images/vrmlist.png
> 
> I guess the real question is: which boards should one avoid if he wants to obtain a nice overclock on air?


the best value for really good vrm is the gigabyte z97 gaming 5 (8phase). The z87 asrock formula matx( 6phase) or the gigabyte z87 ud3(8phase).

Those are the most value oriented with 6 or more true phases.

Are you going with a devils canyon cpu? If so it gets tricky as most z87 and even some z97 need bios updates to run them.


----------



## incog

I'm not getting anything, I just want to learn a bit more about these things. It's all very interesting!


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incog*
> 
> I'm not getting anything, I just want to learn a bit more about these things. It's all very interesting!


oh ok. Well the ones listed are great boards for the price with all the vrm one would need.

Both those gigabyte boards have very similar vrm to the much more expensive Asus Maximus line.


----------



## jaketir

Omg man thank you I've read thru this before but somehow missed the gigabyte issue. No wonder I kept getting cpu cache issues with bsod. I can't wait to get home and see if dropping the uncore to 33-34


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hard Line*
> 
> yeah I edited my post i meant no cores disabled lol. the vid at the top changes based on load so I assumed that was current voltage :/ scrolling down it shows 1.29v so not far off from vid


Yup, you are right. vCore should be around ~.02v higher than VID.

For those who know the answer to my question:

Is it safe if the processor is getting "random" 1.36-1.38v spikes? I'm not completely sure about this but I am using 1.36v currently with my settings, but when I game, it really does not reach that high of a voltage, around ~1.25v or something I'm guessing?

When I check HWInfo after bootup and idle at desktop with nothing but startup programs are running, max voltage always goes at 1.38v while minimum is around 0.7v to 0.8v, so I assumed that 1.38v is going on while booting up.


----------



## Cyro999

That should not happen, i think somebody around here posted a fix to do with adaptive additional voltage(?) that stopped that weird behavior

If you don't have a good reason to use Adaptive, use Manual - voltage drop on idle isn't a good reason to use Adaptive, because every other voltage mode does that too, arguably just as well

if your min reading doesn't go below ~0.7, your c7 state is probably not working. The sensor reads less than 0.7 when cpu is in that state (vcore sensor, not vid)


----------



## Dyaems

I'm using manual voltage.

And I don't see vCore (not VID) dropping to less than 0.700v on idle. Gonna double check it later. I enabled C7 on BIOS so that the vCore will drop on Idle. Prior to that it was set to AUTO, I never changed anything on Cstates page on before, heh.

Well, as long as that "spike" is safe, which is my question, I'm good with it. I just want to keep my settings abit longer until I can tell that my 4.5ghz settings is stable on air, then I'll go back to 4.2ghz clock or maybe try 4.4ghz next.


----------



## ace101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> My 4770k topped out at 4.5ghz 1.30v on everyone too. Exactly the same.


What temperature are you getting with this settings? What's your cooler?


----------



## ace101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> I'm using manual voltage.
> 
> And I don't see vCore (not VID) dropping to less than 0.700v on idle. Gonna double check it later. I enabled C7 on BIOS so that the vCore will drop on Idle. Prior to that it was set to AUTO, I never changed anything on Cstates page on before, heh.
> 
> Well, as long as that "spike" is safe, which is my question, I'm good with it. I just want to keep my settings abit longer until I can tell that my 4.5ghz settings is stable on air, then I'll go back to 4.2ghz clock or maybe try 4.4ghz next.


How long have you beeen running with 4.5ghz?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> I'm using manual voltage.
> 
> And I don't see vCore (not VID) dropping to less than 0.700v on idle. Gonna double check it later. I enabled C7 on BIOS so that the vCore will drop on Idle. Prior to that it was set to AUTO, I never changed anything on Cstates page on before, heh.
> 
> Well, as long as that "spike" is safe, which is my question, I'm good with it. I just want to keep my settings abit longer until I can tell that my 4.5ghz settings is stable on air, then I'll go back to 4.2ghz clock or maybe try 4.4ghz next.


the spike shouldn't happen AFAIK


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ace101*
> 
> What temperature are you getting with this settings? What's your cooler?


Thats on my phat fermi rig in sig. My 4770k is delided using clp on die the cooler is in sig.Temps hit 65c using x264. they never exceed 55c gamings.


----------



## ace101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Thats on my phat fermi rig in sig. My 4770k is delided using clp on die the cooler is in sig.Temps hit 65c using x264. they never exceed 55c gamings.


So i guess deliding is the way for my temperature issues. Thanks!


----------



## Dyaems

Not sure if anyone has tried this here, but I'm going to change my RAM to a low-voltage RAM. My question is that is it possible that I can also lower my VID after swapping RAMs?









Not planning on OCing the RAM because I am just borrowing it from a friend.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ace101*
> 
> So i guess deliding is the way for my temperature issues. Thanks!


Try for a better cooler first before voiding your warranty and possibly killing your chip of your 4770k. Here in our country, 4770k and Hyper212 does not match in any way at all, even at stock clocks it will reach at least 80C at full load in a non-airconditioned room.

Try to get a used twin tower cooler or something?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> Not sure if anyone has tried this here, but I'm going to change my RAM to a low-voltage RAM. My question is that is it possible that I can also lower my VID after swapping RAMs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not planning on OCing the RAM because I am just borrowing it from a friend.
> 
> Try for a better cooler first before voiding your warranty and possibly killing your chip of your 4770k. Here in our country, 4770k and Hyper212 does not match in any way at all, even at stock clocks it will reach at least 80C at full load in a non-airconditioned room.
> 
> Try to get a used twin tower cooler or something?


lower vcore from lower ram voltage? no.
It is possible to lower vcore when going to slower ram though. 1600mhz is easier to run at max overclock than 2400 on some cpu.

that depends were your IMC wall is at. some haswells have very strong imc others fall of at 4.5ghz+.


----------



## Dyaems

Oh it doesn't work









I will get to lower the speed to 1600mhz anyways, hopefully that will shave a few mV


----------



## BoredErica

I, Dark_wizzie, do solemnly swear to update the Haswell OC Chart later today.


----------



## PaycheckNZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I, Dark_wizzie, do solemnly swear to update the Haswell OC Chart later today.


Good stuff Darkwizzie.
If it helps, here are the updates from the last few pages, though there might be more before that:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-guide-with-statistics/15870#post_23057635
http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-guide-with-statistics/15900#post_23068998


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Hi I think my IHS might be bent.

I have i5 4670K ES at 3.8Ghz 1.1V with a Pentium G3220 IHS on die. Using Artic Ceramique2. Zalman CNPS10X performa with dual 120mm 1.2k rpm fans.

Hottest core 94C coolest 74C.

Tested using P95 Blend V27.9.

Should I switch Tim? Already remounted with no luck.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Darkwizzie, you can update mine as well. Since I got my new PSU and case, been running the chip faster.

Username: Shanenanigans
CPU Model: i5 4670k
Core Multiplier: 45x
CPU VID: 1.265v
Vcore: 1.284v
Uncore Multiplier: 40x
Uncore Voltage: 1.2v
Input Voltage: 1.860v
Cooling Solution: Cooler Master Hyper 212X
Stability Test: x264, 10 loops.
Batch Number: L314B297
Ram Speed: 9-9-9-27-1T @ DDR3-1600
Ram Voltage: 1.66v
Motherboard: Gigabyte Z87-D3HP
LLC Setting: Extreme ( which I guess is 4 or 5 )
Temps - Ambient 30C, Idle - 36C, x264 load - 74C, gaming load - 66C.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Hi I think my IHS might be bent.
> 
> I have i5 4670K ES at 3.8Ghz 1.1V with a Pentium G3220 IHS on die. Using Artic Ceramique2. Zalman CNPS10X performa with dual 120mm 1.2k rpm fans.
> 
> Hottest core 94C coolest 74C.
> 
> Tested using P95 Blend V27.9.
> 
> Should I switch Tim? Already remounted with no luck.


Kinda confused - you delidded, and then used a g3220 IHS?

Pic?

Not using CLU under IHS?


----------



## incog

Why did you switch the IHS?

I could understand before since delidding used to not void your warranty. So I thought maybe one could delid and then lap the IHS from a cheaper processor to get that lapping. The one problem with that idea is that I'm not sure the IHS from the 4960k and the G3220 are "compatible". This may be confirmed by your bad temperatures. Perhaps you should go back to using the IHS from the i5 instead.

I also thought that using Prime 95 was obsolete unless you're specifically looking to compare heatsinks or something. It's really hard to pass, it's very hot and it passing it doesn't mean much. Reading around oc.net a bit, it gave me the impression that even if you don't pass P95, it's fine if you pass other things like general usage, x264 benchmark, etc.

Well, that's just me chipping in my 2 cents.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Yes I delidded, put ceramique 2 under lid, and used a pentium IHS. The IHS looks the same. I no longer have the i5 IHS.

I get 75C max in Cinebench, 94C max in P95 and 103C max in IBT.

What is a good x264 bench that you guys use? Will it be good enough to test for stability in intensive games and maybe rendering?

I just want to OC it to 4.2Ghz and fotget about it until I upgrade to skylake or something.


----------



## incog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Yes I delidded, put ceramique 2 under lid, and used a pentium IHS. The IHS looks the same. I no longer have the i5 IHS.
> 
> I get 75C max in Cinebench, 94C max in P95 and 103C max in IBT.
> 
> What is a good x264 bench that you guys use? Will it be good enough to test for stability in intensive games and maybe rendering?
> 
> I just want to OC it to 4.2Ghz and fotget about it until I upgrade to skylake or something.


From the OP:
Quote:


> x264: The Cool Stresser
> I highly recommend trying x264 encoding test if you are looking for a stressful nonsynthetic stress test. Nonsynthetic meaning temps will not be very high, being only a notch higher than normal 100% CPU load. Voltage will not increase dramatically like in Prime95 if you are using adaptive. But it'll still be very stressful, often causing crashes in an hour at most. For a peace of mind I recommend running x264 looped all night as you sleep once, and if it passes, it's stable. We have managed to produce a x264 version modified for stressing purposes instead of benchmarking purposes.
> 
> Angelotti made a nice post with his tweaked and optimized version of x264. It is a little more stressful than standard x264 and has a few small improvements over the original x264. (This version has the Loop.exe built into the application itself; no fiddling with different exes.) This is the recommended version of x264 to use by default.
> 
> https://mega.co.nz/#!3tAGnAqZ!QbCz2r1fG0WjM8DgGYeExngGypaHftAzPUgTSn2kAdk
> 
> For those who want the original x264 for some reason, below is a link. It also includes an early version of the loop functionality.
> http://www.2shared.com/file/yNZzmwrI/x264_Stability_Test.html


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Ah thanks ill check it out.

Hopefully I dont get the upgrade itch before Skylake since I dont need any faster parts and Im broke.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaycheckNZ*
> 
> This is an update and correction to my previous overlock profile, several values have changed. I have had a lot more experience over the last few months and have worked my way towards a better result.
> 
> Username: PaycheckNZ
> CPU Model: 4790K
> Core Multiplier: 47 [Individual Ratios: 49(1) 48(2) 47(3) 47(4)]
> CPU VID: 1.239 - 1.243
> Vcore: 1.24
> Uncore Multiplier: 44
> Uncore Voltage: 1.160
> Input Voltage: 1.856
> Cooling Solution: Noctua NH-U14S, plus 18cm on case
> Stability Test: x264 4 hours
> Batch Number: L419B540
> Ram Speed: 1866 9-10-9-27
> Ram Voltage: Stock
> Motherboard: ASUS Z87M-Plus (BIOS v1106)
> LLC Setting: LLC High
> 
> Please note, my CPU was previously incorrectly listed as a 4690K, but it is in fact a 4790K
> 
> I've also included an image for verification this time, but as with my original post, HWInfo DOES NOT show VCore for my board, hence I have included part of ASUS AI Suite III to show it.
> 
> 4.7GHzx2644hoursproof.png 671k .png file


Done!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geronimohero*
> 
> Ok guys, I want to be added to the table you have going on here. I have a 4690K at 4.7 GHz which is 8 hours XTU stable, 8 hours Aida64 stable, and about two weeks without any crashes during normal use (mostly encoding and gaming). I have a Corsair H100i in push configuration, and my max stress temp was 86c. I idle at 24-29c. If there is anything else I need to add, or if I need to provide picture verification of anything just please let me know and I'll be happy to provide it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Processor - i5 4690K
> Motherboard - Asus Maximus VI Gene
> RAM - Corsair Dominator Platinum 2x4GB 1866 9-10-9-27-2T 1.5v OC @ 2400 MHz 10-12-12-21-1T 1.65v
> CPU Ratio - 47
> Cache Ratio - 8-35
> VID - 1.347v
> VCORE - 1.360v
> Cache Voltage - 1.024v
> CPU Input Voltage - 1.800


Bro, fill out the chart more please. You're missing some data.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> Darkwizzie, you can update mine as well. Since I got my new PSU and case, been running the chip faster.
> 
> Username: Shanenanigans
> CPU Model: i5 4670k
> Core Multiplier: 45x
> CPU VID: 1.265v
> Vcore: 1.284v
> Uncore Multiplier: 40x
> Uncore Voltage: 1.2v
> Input Voltage: 1.860v
> Cooling Solution: Cooler Master Hyper 212X
> Stability Test: x264, 10 loops.
> Batch Number: L314B297
> Ram Speed: 9-9-9-27-1T @ DDR3-1600
> Ram Voltage: 1.66v
> Motherboard: Gigabyte Z87-D3HP
> LLC Setting: Extreme ( which I guess is 4 or 5 )
> Temps - Ambient 30C, Idle - 36C, x264 load - 74C, gaming load - 66C.


Ask and you shall receive!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> I use sins website.
> 
> sins vrm list
> 
> 6 true phases are plenty for z87/z97.
> 
> My mobo is 4 true phase but doubled with a driver to 8 phase. It was marketed as 8 phase. It has high quality components in the vrm at least.
> 
> Its not too bad but I may gain a little efficiency going to true 8 phase.
> 
> I need to do a build for a family member so it Im passing mine on. Its a free upgraded basically.


I wish Sin would update his website though.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Tried a pea sized dot method under ihs and on ihs. Get even hotter by 4C lol.

Maybe the screw on my heatsink is too long.

Right now 4.2Gjz 1.2V max out 100C in x264 on high. Core delta is 22C.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Done!
> 
> Bro, fill out the chart more please. You're missing some data.
> 
> Ask and you shall receive!
> 
> I wish Sin would update his website though. " src="https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/redface.gif" style="border-width:0px;">


Thanks!


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Tried a pea sized dot method under ihs and on ihs. Get even hotter by 4C lol.
> 
> Maybe the screw on my heatsink is too long.
> 
> Right now 4.2Gjz 1.2V max out 100C in x264 on high. Core delta is 22C.


Under the IHS, I wouldn't trust the pea size drop method. For that part, you're really better off just spreading it yourself. That way, you know for a fact that you got a good spread.

It sounds like you're getting poor contact between your cooler and the IHS. Can you post some pics?


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Under the IHS, I wouldn't trust the pea size drop method. For that part, you're really better off just spreading it yourself. That way, you know for a fact that you got a good spread.
> 
> It sounds like you're getting poor contact between your cooler and the IHS. Can you post some pics?


From his posts, I think his IHS has poor contact with the cores itself.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Tried a pea sized dot method under ihs and on ihs. Get even hotter by 4C lol.
> 
> Maybe the screw on my heatsink is too long.
> 
> Right now 4.2Gjz 1.2V max out 100C in x264 on high. Core delta is 22C.
> 
> 
> 
> Under the IHS, I wouldn't trust the pea size drop method. For that part, you're really better off just spreading it yourself. That way, you know for a fact that you got a good spread.
> 
> It sounds like you're getting poor contact between your cooler and the IHS. Can you post some pics?
Click to expand...

Sorry pics aren't going to be worth the effort.

The spread is actually really good. Very thin layer on the edge and there's almost no tim in the middle.

I switched to a lapped Thermalright Venomous X and temps only went down 3C.

I might need to get better TIM. I heard Ceramique 2 is not that good. It might be trapping a lot of the heat under the lid.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Under the IHS, I wouldn't trust the pea size drop method. For that part, you're really better off just spreading it yourself. That way, you know for a fact that you got a good spread.
> 
> It sounds like you're getting poor contact between your cooler and the IHS. Can you post some pics?
> 
> 
> 
> From his posts, I think his IHS has poor contact with the cores itself.
Click to expand...

It has pretty good contact. The middle has no tim and the edge has a very thin layer.

I probably need AS5 or CLP under the lid instead of the Ceramique 2 I'm using.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Tried a pea sized dot method under ihs and on ihs. Get even hotter by 4C lol.
> 
> Maybe the screw on my heatsink is too long.
> 
> Right now 4.2Gjz 1.2V max out 100C in x264 on high. Core delta is 22C.


You're not supposed to apply paste like that under IHS. Go ask in the delidded club how to do it with that paste, i'm not sure of the best way unless you're using CLU/CLP (which is recommended)


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaycheckNZ*
> 
> This is an update and correction to my previous overlock profile, several values have changed. I have had a lot more experience over the last few months and have worked my way towards a better result.
> 
> Username: PaycheckNZ
> CPU Model: 4790K
> Core Multiplier: 47 [Individual Ratios: 49(1) 48(2) 47(3) 47(4)]
> CPU VID: 1.239 - 1.243
> Vcore: 1.24
> Uncore Multiplier: 44
> Uncore Voltage: 1.160
> Input Voltage: 1.856
> Cooling Solution: Noctua NH-U14S, plus 18cm on case
> Stability Test: x264 4 hours
> Batch Number: L419B540
> Ram Speed: 1866 9-10-9-27
> Ram Voltage: Stock
> Motherboard: ASUS Z87M-Plus (BIOS v1106)
> LLC Setting: LLC High
> 
> Please note, my CPU was previously incorrectly listed as a 4690K, but it is in fact a 4790K
> 
> I've also included an image for verification this time, but as with my original post, HWInfo DOES NOT show VCore for my board, hence I have included part of ASUS AI Suite III to show it.
> 
> 4.7GHzx2644hoursproof.png 671k .png file


Hello









Can you please tell me what is the max Vcore you have seen in your monitoring software while the x264 stress test was running?

I am trying to achieve a similar overclock like yours. I have a problem though - I don't know if I'm doing something wrong.

Thank you!


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> You're not supposed to apply paste like that under IHS. Go ask in the delidded club how to do it with that paste, i'm not sure of the best way unless you're using CLU/CLP (which is recommended)


^this

The paste on the die should be spread out as thin as possible and cover the whole top surface. The pea thing is for the ihs.


----------



## PaycheckNZ

I think I have seen some spikes, but I can't remember what the max I saw was. When I run it again I'll let you know.

I should also state that with those settings, I set my case fan and CPU fan to max speed. Keeping those temps down is quite important to keep it stable.
I suspect that in summer I might have to dial it back a little, e.g. 99.5MHz BCLK.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaycheckNZ*
> 
> I think I have seen some spikes, but I can't remember what the max I saw was. When I run it again I'll let you know.
> 
> I should also state that with those settings, I set my case fan and CPU fan to max speed. Keeping those temps down is quite important to keep it stable.
> I suspect that in summer I might have to dial it back a little, e.g. 99.5MHz BCLK.


Thank you for your reply!
It is not those spikes I am interested in, though. What really interests me (very seriously) is this: when you run a full load, so your clock locks at 4.7GHz on all four cores, what VCore is your system using? The max Vcore it usually requires to work at 4.7GHz or the max Vcore it requires to work at 4.9GHz?

I don't know if you've read the link I gave above about the problem I am facing...
Here it is:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



So, I am stable at 4.7GHz and 1.330V, Vcore in the BIOS. After that I tried the following :

1- Core Ratio Limit = 4.9GHz
2- Core Ratio Limit = 4.8GHz
3- Core Ratio Limit = 4.7GHz
4- Core Ratio Limit = 4.7GHz

CPU Cache ratio = 4.4GHz

CPU Vcore mode = Override; VCore = 1.420V (in the BIOS)
CPU Cache voltage mode = Adaptive; Cache Adaptive voltage = Auto.
CPU Input voltage = 2.1V
CPU LLC = Level 1 (the maximum)
DRAM: 1866MHz, 8-9-9-24, 2T @1.6V (defaults)

This is what I am running right now (for a few hours). I set everything in the BIOS. I do not like to set BIOSes features from inside Windows.

How have I tested the above settings? I have not tested the complete system yet, but I did a per-core testing, like this: in my BIOS I have set only one core to work. Then I set its clock at 4.9GHz and I run Prime95 28.5, with AVX enabled but FMA3 disabled. After this single core, the 1-core actually, passed 20 minutes of Blend at 1.420V (in the BIOS), I enabled the second core (2-core), at 4.9GHz. Of course, it requested more voltage. So I set it at 4.8GHz. It has passed the same test. After that I stopped.

I then set the other two remaining cores at 4.7GHz, and I logged into Windows. I run the x264 stress test, given on this site. All cores locked at 4.7GHz and started to run but....and this is my only problem....they started to run with ....1.456V ! Now, I do not care at all about this high voltage, at the moment. What I really care about is to understand why when running the x264 stress test, which locks my cores at 4.7 does it use 1.456V and not less!

How can I make it use less voltage when all cores are on 100% usage? My cores will always lock at 4.7GHz when on 100% use. I am fully OK and Happy with this! Why though on 100% usage the voltage is so high?

I would like to underline that in my system - please see my signature- everything works great! All these voltages, all these frequencies etc always drop! For example, you've probably observed above that I have my Cache voltage mode in Adaptive and it on Auto. Why? Simply because that was the only way to make it drop, whereas before it had a fixed value. Besides that, I have all the C-States enabled (and not Auto), in Windows I use the Performance power plan - but I set minimum processor state to 0% - and it works perfectly! On idle everything is dropped!

Why on this per core setup, when at 4.7 it uses the voltage of...4.9?!

Thank you very much for your patience!



I am trying to use Adaptive to overcome (resolve) the above problem but I do not know how to set it exactly because I don't fully understand yet how Adaptive is working on my system.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> You're not supposed to apply paste like that under IHS. Go ask in the delidded club how to do it with that paste, i'm not sure of the best way unless you're using CLU/CLP (which is recommended)
> 
> 
> 
> ^this
> 
> The paste on the die should be spread out as thin as possible and cover the whole top surface. The pea thing is for the ihs.
Click to expand...

It does cover everything. It's so tight in the middle that when I open it there's no paste at all, in the middle of the die.


----------



## Cyro999

Pictures?

Probably wouldn't help much, but it's quite hard to give useful info atm. Delid club can definitely help though


----------



## jonathan1107

I reached 4.4ghz stable with my setup but my temps at load hover around 55-60 degrees max which means I still have headroom...

Problem is I'm having a hard time making 4.6ghz stable. Here are my settings:

CPU ratio mode = dynamic
Intel turbo enabled
Ring ratio at 41
XML profile for the ram
VCCIN voltage = 1.800v
Adaptive + offset de for core voltage=1.250v
Offset = 0.005v
Cpu ring voltage = 1.095v
Ring offset =0.05v
Pch voltage 1.05 voltage = 1.070
Pch 1.5 voltage = 1.520
Active processor cores = all
C1e = disabled
Cstates = auto

In order to stabilize my 4.6ghz I did the following :

- increased vring voltage to 1.135v
- increased VCCIN voltage to 1.820v
- increased ring ratio to 43 (from 41)

Any tips as to other ways to reach higher clocks? As my temps are well within safe range plus my cooler was only running at 50% fan speed.

Oh and I should probably mention I'm using an msi gaming5 mobo and a i5 4690k along with a kraken x61 aio 280mm rad

Now I know I should probably increase my cousin core voltage to something like 1.27
But before I try that I wanted to know if there are other settings in the bios that can be tweaked to stabilize the OC to achieve a good OC with lowest voltage possible.

ABOUT POWER SAVING FEATURES and THROTTLE features:

I'm confused about how some features have to be Used when Overclocking. Is it better to turn ON or OFF the following when OCing:
- C1E
- C-States (C7 better?)
- LLC
- SPEEDSTEP
- INTEL TURBO BOOST

I'm also confused as to what is the "uncore" (ring ratio... ring voltages) I can understand CORE voltage, but the heck is uncore?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonathan1107*
> 
> I reached 4.4ghz stable with my setup but my temps at load hover around 55-60 degrees max which means I still have headroom...
> 
> Problem is I'm having a hard time making 4.6ghz stable. Here are my settings:
> 
> CPU ratio mode = dynamic
> Intel turbo enabled
> Ring ratio at 41
> XML profile for the ram
> VCCIN voltage = 1.800v
> Adaptive + offset de for core voltage=1.250v
> Offset = 0.005v
> Cpu ring voltage = 1.095v
> Ring offset =0.05v
> Pch voltage 1.05 voltage = 1.070
> Pch 1.5 voltage = 1.520
> Active processor cores = all
> C1e = disabled
> Cstates = auto
> 
> In order to stabilize my 4.6ghz I did the following :
> 
> - increased vring voltage to 1.135v
> - increased VCCIN voltage to 1.820v
> - increased ring ratio to 43 (from 41)
> 
> Any tips as to other ways to reach higher clocks? As my temps are well within safe range plus my cooler was only running at 50% fan speed.
> 
> Oh and I should probably mention I'm using an msi gaming5 mobo and a i5 4690k along with a kraken x61 aio 280mm rad
> 
> Now I know I should probably increase my cousin core voltage to something like 1.27
> But before I try that I wanted to know if there are other settings in the bios that can be tweaked to stabilize the OC to achieve a good OC with lowest voltage possible.
> 
> ABOUT POWER SAVING FEATURES and THROTTLE features:
> 
> I'm confused about how some features have to be Used when Overclocking. Is it better to turn ON or OFF the following when OCing:
> - C1E
> - C-States (C7 better?)
> - LLC
> - SPEEDSTEP
> - INTEL TURBO BOOST
> 
> I'm also confused as to what is the "uncore" (ring ratio... ring voltages) I can understand CORE voltage, but the heck is uncore?


Put your ring ratio to 33x with 1.15v. You can revisit that after everything is stable for a while. OP has a section about uncore speed vs actual performance.

Use a high LLC on your VCCIN. Use VCCIN 0.65 above vcore while testing, so for example for 1.3vcore, use 1.95 VCCIN.

Use a -MANUAL- core voltage (and ring too, i guess). That will still drop volts etc in idle just like adaptive would, you just have to enable c-states, EIST and set power plan to balanced in windows. That's covered in the OP as well ^.^

Also, just to overcomplicate things: XMP profiles can change some settings. While stability is in question it can be better to disable XMP and just manually set the RAM voltage, clock speed and primary timings yourself - or better, just use ~1600 with some timings like 9-9-9-24 and an appropriate voltage, until your CPU is stable at the core clock speed that you want to hit. This probably won't cause you issues if you want to skip this step though - it's just stuff to go through if you generally have every other setting right but can't seem to find stability for some reason after hours of attempts and discussion


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> It does cover everything. It's so tight in the middle that when I open it there's no paste at all, in the middle of the die.


If there's no paste there, then you have a problem. As for the pics, I was referring to pics of the paste spread, as it gives clues as to what's wrong with the mounting of the cooler or IHS.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaycheckNZ*
> 
> I think I have seen some spikes, but I can't remember what the max I saw was. When I run it again I'll let you know.
> 
> I should also state that with those settings, I set my case fan and CPU fan to max speed. Keeping those temps down is quite important to keep it stable.
> I suspect that in summer I might have to dial it back a little, e.g. 99.5MHz BCLK.


I've rephrased what puzzles me and also posted some screenshots. It's much better this way. Look at this post, please. Looking forward to your reply - or anyone else's who'd like to contribute.

Also, IF you still have the problem that HWiNFO64 does not show the VCore in your system perhaps you could contact its developer on this thread. He is very cooperative and helpful!









Thank you.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> It does cover everything. It's so tight in the middle that when I open it there's no paste at all, in the middle of the die.
> 
> 
> 
> If there's no paste there, then you have a problem. As for the pics, I was referring to pics of the paste spread, as it gives clues as to what's wrong with the mounting of the cooler or IHS.
Click to expand...

I applied paste in the middle. When I open it again it was spread so well that theres no tim in the middle.


----------



## jonathan1107

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Put your ring ratio to 33x with 1.15v. You can revisit that after everything is stable for a while. OP has a section about uncore speed vs actual performance.
> 
> Use a high LLC on your VCCIN. Use VCCIN 0.65 above vcore while testing, so for example for 1.3vcore, use 1.95 VCCIN.
> 
> Use a -MANUAL- core voltage (and ring too, i guess). That will still drop volts etc in idle just like adaptive would, you just have to enable c-states, EIST and set power plan to balanced in windows. That's covered in the OP as well ^.^
> 
> Also, just to overcomplicate things: XMP profiles can change some settings. While stability is in question it can be better to disable XMP and just manually set the RAM voltage, clock speed and primary timings yourself - or better, just use ~1600 with some timings like 9-9-9-24 and an appropriate voltage, until your CPU is stable at the core clock speed that you want to hit. This probably won't cause you issues if you want to skip this step though - it's just stuff to go through if you generally have every other setting right but can't seem to find stability for some reason after hours of attempts and discussion


Alright so I managed to boot with 4.6ghz but I only last 45 seconds with prime 95 running small ffts...

Settings used:
- 1.285v vcore
- 1.220v vring
- 2.050v vccin
- dram XML disabled and manually set to 1333mhz for stability
- cpu ratio mode = fixed
- ring ratio set to 33
-cpu pour pll set to Sb pll
- analog, sa, ioa, iod voltages set to auto
- c-state disabled (until I get stable)
- temps at load =64-66 degrees while stressing with ffts


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> I applied paste in the middle. When I open it again it was spread so well that theres no tim in the middle.


Didn't I also see that you're using the IHS from a different CPU?


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> I applied paste in the middle. When I open it again it was spread so well that theres no tim in the middle.
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't I also see that you're using the IHS from a different CPU?
Click to expand...

Yeah the IHS is from Celeron G3220. I don't have any other lids to use.


----------



## wtfwfs

Any idea to undervolt and overclocking a i7 4770k at the same time...

Looking at 4.0 - 4.2ghz.
any guidelines/ base clocks to provide for?


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Yeah the IHS is from Celeron G3220. I don't have any other lids to use.


That could very well be the major part of your temp issues. What happened to the IHS from the CPU you're using?


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Yeah the IHS is from Celeron G3220. I don't have any other lids to use.
> 
> 
> 
> That could very well be the major part of your temp issues. What happened to the IHS from the CPU you're using?
Click to expand...

It's half way across the world.

Should I just go rambo and do a Direct on Die ?


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> It's half way across the world.
> 
> Should I just go rambo and do a Direct on Die ?


You certainly could, but you definitely want to make sure that you are getting good contact between the cooler and the die - without putting a bunch of crazy pressure on the die.


----------



## ace101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by ****wfs*
> 
> Any idea to undervolt and overclocking a i7 4770k at the same time...
> 
> Looking at 4.0 - 4.2ghz.
> any guidelines/ base clocks to provide for?


Try this one

42
1.25v vcore
1.150v vring
1.850v vccin

If it's stable you can try to reduce the vcore by .05 until you reach your minimum. For guidelines, re-read the first page of this thread or check other pages. You can get other settings by experience of others with this core speed.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ace101*
> 
> Try this one
> 
> 42
> 1.25v vcore
> 1.150v vring
> 1.850v vccin
> 
> If it's stable you can try to reduce the vcore by .05 until you reach your minimum. For guidelines, re-read the first page of this thread or check other pages. You can get other settings by experience of others with this core speed.


1.25v is the voltage that a good/average chip would need to get about 4.4 - 4.5ghz - which I don't believe would be classified as "under-volting". For example, with 1.25v, my chip does 4.4ghz.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by ****wfs*
> 
> Any idea to undervolt and overclocking a i7 4770k at the same time...
> 
> Looking at 4.0 - 4.2ghz.
> any guidelines/ base clocks to provide for?


mine needs around 1.0 for 4 core

1.05 maybe


----------



## jonathan1107

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> 1.25v is the voltage that a good/average chip would need to get about 4.4 - 4.5ghz - which I don't believe would be classified as "under-volting". For example, with 1.25v, my chip does 4.4ghz.


I'm using an i5 4690k with a kraken x61 280mm rad aio cooler. I got plenty of air flow too and good temps.

I've been searching the Web for an answer to my question but everybody seems to have very diverse opinion on the matter.

What is the max safe voltage for an i5 4690k with my current cooler?

At the moment of writing this I am stable with 4.6hhz at 65c under full load prime 95 2 hours +... My VID is 1.295v at the moment and vring is 1.235... I haven't yet started thing to lower these voltages to see if I lose the stability.

My ambition is to reach 4.8hhz with a 1.3v-1.345 VID

Just want to ask at which voltage does the haswell chip degrade or damage itself..

Now don't give me your personal opinion but the hard facts. I need to know what "is safe" not what you "think" maybe might be safe.

I intend to run this as a daily oc. When I'm done finding my stable oc I will lower some voltages and kick in c-state and other power saving features that help the CPU to "unwin" every now and then


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonathan1107*
> 
> I'm using an i5 4690k with a kraken x61 280mm rad aio cooler. I got plenty of air flow too and good temps.
> 
> I've been searching the Web for an answer to my question but everybody seems to have very diverse opinion on the matter.
> 
> What is the max safe voltage for an i5 4690k with my current cooler?
> 
> At the moment of writing this I am stable with 4.6hhz at 65c under full load prime 95 2 hours +... My VID is 1.295v at the moment and vring is 1.235... I haven't yet started thing to lower these voltages to see if I lose the stability.
> 
> My ambition is to reach 4.8hhz with a 1.3v-1.345 VID
> 
> Just want to ask at which voltage does the haswell chip degrade or damage itself..
> 
> Now don't give me your personal opinion but the hard facts. I need to know what "is safe" not what you "think" maybe might be safe.
> 
> I intend to run this as a daily oc. When I'm done finding my stable oc I will lower some voltages and kick in c-state and other power saving features that help the CPU to "unwin" every now and then


Loading your CPU degrades it. Higher voltages and temperatures degrade it - those are the facts, there is no magical cutoff point where it's "safe" or not. Any voltages, temperature does, these things just gradually wear out with usage no matter what you do. You'll see faster and faster degradation as hours of load stack up (folding for 24 hours and 100% load is way harsher on CPU than gaming for 3 hours with average 30% load on all cores, in a day) and temperatures, voltages increase, usually much faster. However, with something like 1.0vcore and 45c operating temperatures, a Haswell CPU would degrade VERY, VERY slowly - useful life maybe even measured in decades - so degrading faster than that isn't a major concern for a lot of people.

For a normal usage gaming system, i would feel safe using 1.35vcore (so 1.33v set in bios with manual volts) but for a very heavy use system (24/7 full cpu load) i would use less, like 1.2 with cool temps - and if you're not so worried about the chip and maybe dropping 100-200mhz in a year or two, you can go higher than otherwise, regardless of how you plan to use the CPU. It really depends a lot on how you use the CPU so it's hard to say exactly how long that stuff takes (it's measured in cpu load hours, not really in actual months/years)

also very hard to say how much voltages speed up degradation, how much temperatures do or what the effect is to have one, the other or both at the same time. There are not really many facts to cite here that i know, or that i think anybody here knows. If there's scientific data on those, please, someone throw it in a reply because that would be an interesting read for both of us


----------



## FastEddieNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> It's half way across the world.
> 
> Should I just go rambo and do a Direct on Die ?


Direct die is only recommended for water cooling. Air coolers are heavy and when you apply pressure you can damage the cpu pcb.

Its possible the IHS specs is different for a Celeron.


----------



## shmann

can I use this same guide to overclock the 4690K? same safe temp and voltage ranges?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shmann*
> 
> can I use this same guide to overclock the 4690K? same safe temp and voltage ranges?


Yes.


----------



## Cyro999

dat 3 minute response time


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> dat 3 minute response time


u just jelly


----------



## Cyro999

ooh 15 minutes, you're slipping 'dark


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> ooh 15 minutes, you're slipping 'dark


DAMMIT!!!!


----------



## blackhole2013

Well I guess since this is a haswell OC thread .. I got to say I love my new Pentium G3258 . I got one for an HTPC with a 30 dollar H81 motherboard and It runs so cool that I just left the stock fan on and I got it OCed to 4.4ghz 1.285v and this setup works great for streaming with my 50" 1080p tv ...


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackhole2013*
> 
> Well I guess since this is a haswell OC thread .. I got to say I love my new Pentium G3258 . I got one for an HTPC with a 30 dollar H81 motherboard and It runs so cool that I just left the stock fan on and I got it OCed to 4.4ghz 1.285v and this setup works great for streaming with my 50" 1080p tv ...


I built a G3258 rig recently for my brother. It does 4.7ghz 1.31v (Same as my 4790k lol). I paired it up with a old hyper 212 and a R9 270. Very fun CPU. I bought it from amazon on sale for $55.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> I built a G3258 rig recently for my brother. It does 4.7ghz 1.31v (Same as my 4790k lol). I paired it up with a old hyper 212 and a R9 270. Very fun CPU. I bought it from amazon on sale for $55.


Is it same IPC?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Is it same IPC?


it is but intel turned off some of the extensions like avx, fma3.

it overclocks like mad starting at 3.2ghz.
http://ark.intel.com/products/82723/Intel-Pentium-Processor-G3258-3M-Cache-3_20-GHz


----------



## blackhole2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> I built a G3258 rig recently for my brother. It does 4.7ghz 1.31v (Same as my 4790k lol). I paired it up with a old hyper 212 and a R9 270. Very fun CPU. I bought it from amazon on sale for $55.


I got mine delivered from Frys for only 55 dollars also ... I think my H81 mobo cant handle anymore anyways I just wanted to have it OC as much as the stock fan would do and 4.4 is just awesome for that fan ... Im not gaming with it its just a HTPC I got 3 other gaming pcs in my house ..


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Is it same IPC?


Yes but as said, missing some instruction sets and cache. It's enough to be 1.5x faster than an fx9590 in those games like Starcraft 2, Wildstar, WoW, Heroes of the Storm etc that rely heavily on 1 core with some load on a second core. It's also silly cheap price and can regularly hit ~4.4ghz on stock cooler and a cheapo non-z97 board


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> it is but intel turned off some of the extensions like avx, fma3.
> 
> it overclocks like mad starting at 3.2ghz.
> http://ark.intel.com/products/82723/Intel-Pentium-Processor-G3258-3M-Cache-3_20-GHz


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Yes but as said, missing some instruction sets and cache. It's enough to be 1.5x faster than an fx9590 in those games like Starcraft 2, Wildstar, WoW, Heroes of the Storm etc that rely heavily on 1 core with some load on a second core. It's also silly cheap price and can regularly hit ~4.4ghz on stock cooler and a cheapo non-z97 board


But I wonder if it is the single best solution for single-threaded games, or is it better to grab DC. Then again, the gains if any, on this chip over the i5 DC part is probably minimal even in bottlenecked games. Oblivion and Skyrim are still epic CPU bottlenecks. And by the time Skyrim uses past 2 cores, your FPS has tanked to unplayable levels anyways (because the CPU work buildup is so bad, the third core actually found something to do).


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> But I wonder if it is the single best solution for single-threaded games, or is it better to grab DC. Then again, the gains if any, on this chip over the i5 DC part is probably minimal even in bottlenecked games. Oblivion and Skyrim are still epic CPU bottlenecks. And by the time Skyrim uses past 2 cores, your FPS has tanked to unplayable levels anyways (because the CPU work buildup is so bad, the third core actually found something to do).


DC is better, just not by much unless you're scaling to a third and fourth core. It's more like.. pay 1.5x as much for motherboard, add a midrange cooler, pay a ton more for CPU just to get a 5-10% performance upgrade (unless you're using those extra cores)


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> DC is better, just not by much unless you're scaling to a third and fourth core. It's more like.. pay 1.5x as much for motherboard, add a midrange cooler, pay a ton more for CPU just to get a 5-10% performance upgrade (unless you're using those extra cores)


Trying to deal with CPU bottlenecked games is always about chasing the extra 5-10% because that 5-10% is HUGE for gameplay.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Trying to deal with CPU bottlenecked games is always about chasing the extra 5-10% because that 5-10% is HUGE for gameplay.


When you're dealing with this



it's hard to care about having 42fps instead of your 36 with a £40 CPU.

Sure, it's nice, and anyone playing those games would logically step up to unlocked i5, but you can throw a g3258 and a GPU like a 750 in a full build with case, psu, everything for like £400. It's hard to do that with a 4690k without making a horribly lopsided system.

I mean, the CPU + motherboard + cooler cost for a g3258 overclock system can realistically be under £100.

For a 4690k it's like £165 for CPU - £80 for a bottom tier z97 board, £33 for a good cooler. Maybe you can cut a bit of cost off, but it'd still be 2.5x as expensive. I do love monster 4690k systems though with ~1.35vcore overclocks and some nice fast RAM

It's not the best solution, but if running those types of games is a priority for you, there is absolutely no question of which CPU to buy until at least ~500-600 euro or so budget


----------



## BoredErica

No.
Chasing higher fps is srs bzns.


----------



## Wirerat

Using a 270 so using mantle it can even do decent in bf4. Gpu utilization stays above 80% with fps never droping below 45 on 64mp Seige of Shanghai.

On easier maps less players it can hold the gpu above 90%.

Its not bad for a very thread limited cpu in heavily threaded game.

It also has no issue with "the evil within". Wich has a ridiculous i7 requirement.

All the other games I tested it absolutely tears through.


----------



## Anbello262

HI!
I only made an account on overclock.net because of this thread!
I've recently bought the parts for my rig, and I used this guide to overclock my 4690k.
First of all, I must say that this guide was awesome! Very comprehensive and detailed.

I'll start by filling up your chart (no pic at the moment because I only have access to my PC on weekends):

Username: *Anbello262*

CPU Model: *i5-4690k*

Core Multiplier: *x45*

CPU VID: *1.235*

Vcore: *1.252*

Uncore Multiplier: *x35*

Uncore Voltage: *Auto*

Input Voltage: Don't remember right now.

Cooling Solution: *Hyper 212 Evo*

Stability Test: 30min of *AIDA64 full suite*; hours of *BF3 Multiplayer 64map* (it was better than AIDA @ finding instability)

Batch Number: Malay L420B820 (e4)

Ram Speed: *2400MT/s, 10-12-12-30*

Ram Voltage: *1.65*

Motherboard: *Gigabyte G1 Sniper Z87*

LLC Setting: 0

All is as accurate as I can remember. I believe everything is correct, but this weekend will check and report with corrections, if any!

These are my specs at the moment, all inside a Phantom 410, but will soon upgrade to a Thermalright 140 Power inside a Phantom 820!


----------



## tdbone1

asus z97i-plus (bios 2205) ( F5 for bios defaults and then save and restart and make following changes)

my llc does not appear to work when I adjust it from auto to 1-10

I set my multi to 45x for 4.5ghz
I up the VID in bios to 1.37v either by manual setting or by offsetting to 0.190
I set vccin to 1.97v in bios and it will drop under P95 to 1.9v with hwnfo64
the vid displayed in hwinfo64 shows exactly what I set it to in bios....it don't fluctuate under p95 loard

when I set my llc it don't appear to do anything but my vid in hwinfo64 stays constant under load.

I thing something not right with my llc or I need to disable something for it to work like a power management feature or intel speedstep???

I read the 1st post about vcore and vid but my vcore as shown in the 1st picture does not move like that.
I also looked for something like he said but no luck

if I could get llc to work like it should I think I could get a good stable overclock

please help with llc


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdbone1*
> 
> asus z97i-plus (bios 2205) ( F5 for bios defaults and then save and restart and make following changes)
> 
> my llc does not appear to work when I adjust it from auto to 1-10
> 
> I set my multi to 45x for 4.5ghz
> I up the VID in bios to 1.37v either by manual setting or by offsetting to 0.190
> I set vccin to 1.97v in bios and it will drop under P95 to 1.9v with hwnfo64
> the vid displayed in hwinfo64 shows exactly what I set it to in bios....it don't fluctuate under p95 loard
> 
> when I set my llc it don't appear to do anything but my vid in hwinfo64 stays constant under load.
> 
> I thing something not right with my llc or I need to disable something for it to work like a power management feature or intel speedstep???
> 
> I read the 1st post about vcore and vid but my vcore as shown in the 1st picture does not move like that.
> I also looked for something like he said but no luck
> 
> if I could get llc to work like it should I think I could get a good stable overclock
> 
> please help with llc


if u are trying to vcore to drop at idle.

Then enable all cstates (not auto) and turn on c7 or c7s were u can. Then check again.


----------



## tdbone1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> if u are trying to vcore to drop at idle.
> 
> Then enable all cstates (not auto) and turn on c7 or c7s were u can. Then check again.


that part works ok as far as it dropping at idle.

what is not working is llc on the vccin

I think I found a setting that DOUBLES my "CPU Package Power" hwinfo64 setting from 66watts to 128watts
asus z97i-plus bios setting
"SVID Support"
"SVID Voltage Override"
"SVID Voltage"
I put 2.0v in that area and it doubles to 128watts
what is going on here?


here is a picture with
"SVID Support" = Disabled (which then opens up VCCIN which I set to 2.0v again but in different area


CPUID HWmonitor also shows the exact same results


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdbone1*
> 
> that part works ok as far as it dropping at idle.
> 
> what is not working is llc on the vccin
> 
> I think I found a setting that DOUBLES my "CPU Package Power" hwinfo64 setting from 66watts to 128watts
> asus z97i-plus bios setting
> "SVID Support"
> "SVID Voltage Override"
> "SVID Voltage"
> I put 2.0v in that area and it doubles to 128watts
> what is going on here?
> 
> 
> here is a picture with
> "SVID Support" = Disabled (which then opens up VCCIN which I set to 2.0v again but in different area
> 
> 
> CPUID HWmonitor also shows the exact same results


not sure i understand what you want it to do. The llc is going to keep the input voltage from vdroop under load.

Llc only affects input voltage.


----------



## tdbone1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> not sure i understand what you want it to do. The llc is going to keep the input voltage from vdroop under load.
> 
> Llc only affects input voltage.


correct
that is why I need to use it so bad to stabilize this OC

to my understanding
Quote:


> SVID Support controls whether or not the CPU's FIVR (Fully Integrated Voltage Regulator) should communicate with the external voltage regulator (Extreme Engine DIGI+ III) for the delivery of the CPU Input Voltage. Configuration this option to Enabled essentially establishes this communication while setting it to Disable forbids such communication, which yields better O.C. margin as compared with having it enabled. Considering this is outside the Intel CPU integrated Voltage Regulator, disabling SVID Support will "Not" affect the Intel integrated power saving functionalities such as EIST and the various C-States.
> •Dividing the "CPU Input Voltage" into "Initial CPU Input Voltage" and "Eventual CPU Input Voltage" enables users to apply different level of CPU Input Voltage before and after the POST sequence. This enables the weaker processors to utilize a higher voltage during the POST sequence to power up, then utilize a relatively lower voltage later to prevent overheat or overstressing the processor.


found here
http://rog.asus.com/254052013/maximus-motherboards/recommended-settings-for-overclocking-maximus-vi-motherboards/

if I want llc to work do I need to enable SVID Support and enter 2.0v or do I need to disable SVID Support and still enter 2.0v?
llc is not working no matter what I do it seems.
when I was messing with that SVID Support bios option is when I noticed that the cpu package power in watts was doubling.
from the article I linked above it seems like the extreme engine digi+ III wont be enabled unless svid support is enabled too.
still don't seem like "LLC" is responding when I select from 1 to 9


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdbone1*
> 
> correct
> that is why I need to use it so bad to stabilize this OC
> 
> to my understanding
> found here
> http://rog.asus.com/254052013/maximus-motherboards/recommended-settings-for-overclocking-maximus-vi-motherboards/
> 
> if I want llc to work do I need to enable SVID Support and enter 2.0v or do I need to disable SVID Support and still enter 2.0v?
> llc is not working no matter what I do it seems.
> when I was messing with that SVID Support bios option is when I noticed that the cpu package power in watts was doubling.
> from the article I linked above it seems like the extreme engine digi+ III wont be enabled unless svid support is enabled too.
> still don't seem like "LLC" is responding when I select from 1 to 9


just raise input voltage. That will do the same thing for stability.


----------



## blackhole2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> When you're dealing with this
> 
> 
> 
> it's hard to care about having 42fps instead of your 36 with a £40 CPU.
> 
> Sure, it's nice, and anyone playing those games would logically step up to unlocked i5, but you can throw a g3258 and a GPU like a 750 in a full build with case, psu, everything for like £400. It's hard to do that with a 4690k without making a horribly lopsided system.
> 
> I mean, the CPU + motherboard + cooler cost for a g3258 overclock system can realistically be under £100.
> 
> For a 4690k it's like £165 for CPU - £80 for a bottom tier z97 board, £33 for a good cooler. Maybe you can cut a bit of cost off, but it'd still be 2.5x as expensive. I do love monster 4690k systems though with ~1.35vcore overclocks and some nice fast RAM
> 
> It's not the best solution, but if running those types of games is a priority for you, there is absolutely no question of which CPU to buy until at least ~500-600 euro or so budget


I just got a great deal for only 55 dollars a radeon 6970 2gb to go with my Pentium g3258 I hope they pair well together I was not even going to get a graphics card but for that price who would not and he has 7 more for sale here he accepted my offer if anybody wants one ...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Sapphire-Radeon-HD-6970-2GB-/321569467581?pt=PCC_Video_TV_Cards&hash=item4adf08acbd


----------



## Gregory14

My computer sometimes just freezes during gaming when I change the GPU OC the slightest. its a WHEA BSOD ntoskrnl.exe (nt+0x14F1A0) from what I've gathered it is likely msi afterburner, the pagefile, or the ram. its a 0x124. Can anyone with expertise help me fix this? Thanks.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregory14*
> 
> My computer sometimes just freezes during gaming when I change the GPU OC the slightest. its a WHEA BSOD ntoskrnl.exe (nt+0x14F1A0) from what I've gathered it is likely msi afterburner, the pagefile, or the ram. its a 0x124. Can anyone with expertise help me fix this? Thanks.


Well, the 0x124 error is generally tied in with either the Input/VCCIN voltage or the vcore/VID. So try increasing your VID by ~0.005v and see if that helps. You might also need to increase the VCCIN voltage by the same amount, but do one at a time, and go in increments of 0.005. This way, its harder to "overshoot" the necessary voltage....


----------



## bond32

Well, it would appear after so much abuse my 4770k has finally given up. This all started about a week ago... I observed windows take slightly longer to appear from the splash screen... Then it became stuck on a black screen after the splash. Mind you at the time I was running my standard 46x 1.33 vcore 2.0 vccin clocks (on a Asus Maximus vi Extreme).

I began the troubleshooting nightmare, thinking it was video related as I recently added a fourth 290x. Basically, long story short I had no issues navigating around in the bios but every time I would attempt to install windows from a reformat, it would either become locked up or reboot. I was able to complete the windows 7 installation (initially) and when it booted for the first time it would simply bootloop from the splash screen. Of course, all stock settings in the bios during this...

So I assumed it was the board, assumed something had shorted as one of the 5 V leads in my power supply splitter had separated. Bought a new board, EVGA z87 classified, new board installed, not too many issues. Was able to get windows installed finally (8.1). Except now the clocks do not leave 3.5 ghz. If I do not disable Intel Speedstep it will bootloop regardless of anything that is set on the clocks. I can set it back to the 4.6 ghz with the same voltage, and that will show correct in the bios, but again after a splash screen in windows it simply hangs at a black screen...

If anyone has a suggestion I am open to it, but I have tried many things from entirely different video cards, onboard, different ram, you name it. I believe this cpu is just done, but it's puzzling as it works fine in windows at stock 35x... :

http://valid.x86.fr/jjhlcp

I did abuse this cpu, but even running close to 1.6 on vcore temps never went over 70 C... Believe me, cooling is no problem. But I knew it was too much so I know it's my fault. Just sucks to have to dump another $300 on a 4790k.


----------



## Cyro999

I can't say what's up with your system, but somebody on OCN reported ~1.6vcore near instantly killing his/her CPU with a sub-ambient cooler (around 0c)

it doesn't look like that kind of problem, though


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> I can't say what's up with your system, but somebody on OCN reported ~1.6vcore near instantly killing his/her CPU with a sub-ambient cooler (around 0c)
> 
> it doesn't look like that kind of problem, though


I benched at 1.55 on vcore before but yeah, I am at a loss here. I can only assume it's done, but rather strange as I am in windows and everything appears to be ok... Still getting random errors when I attempt to start bf4 which could be related.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Well, it would appear after so much abuse my 4770k has finally given up. This all started about a week ago... I observed windows take slightly longer to appear from the splash screen... Then it became stuck on a black screen after the splash. Mind you at the time I was running my standard 46x 1.33 vcore 2.0 vccin clocks (on a *Asus Maximus vi Extreme*).
> 
> SNIP.


Maximus Vi Extreme you say.?

Read here

http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=89181

That board can kill Haswells easily if you push them to high & dont take precautions.

Especially for you since you weren't even Sub-zero.


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Maximus Vi Extreme you say.?
> 
> Read here
> 
> http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=89181
> 
> That board can kill Haswells easily if you push them to high & dont take precautions.
> 
> Especially for you since you weren't even Sub-zero.


I never once use/used adaptive. Same with ln2 mode for that very reason, but thanks for the find.


----------



## h1F5solomon

Having problems with my 4.5GHz overclock on my 4770k..

It's just instability all over the place really..
Tried 1.351v with 2.0 in Input Voltage, but I still get crashes in OCCT.

The error code is
*Bugcheck code:* 0x124 (0x0, 0xFFFFE0014767B028, 0xBE000000, 0x800400)
*Error:* WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR

Which means the OC is unstable. But I'm very sceptical if I should keep pushing the voltage..
With the 1.351v I was @ 85c at highest after a little more than an hour.

I really don't know where to go from here.. I've increased the voltages, I've put ring speed on 3.5 stock with auto voltage(also tried solid voltage). Currently using Offset mode on volt.

Any information you need more than this?

(For the record, I was doing a 20h stress test in aida64 stable, but as soon as I started CSGO + livestream I crashed)


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h1F5solomon*
> 
> Having problems with my 4.5GHz overclock on my 4770k..
> 
> It's just instability all over the place really..
> Tried 1.351v with 2.0 in Input Voltage, but I still get crashes in OCCT.
> 
> The error code is
> *Bugcheck code:* 0x124 (0x0, 0xFFFFE0014767B028, 0xBE000000, 0x800400)
> *Error:* WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR
> 
> Which means the OC is unstable. But I'm very sceptical if I should keep pushing the voltage..
> With the 1.351v I was @ 85c at highest after a little more than an hour.
> 
> I really don't know where to go from here.. I've increased the voltages, I've put ring speed on 3.5 stock with auto voltage(also tried solid voltage). Currently using Offset mode on volt.
> 
> Any information you need more than this?
> 
> (For the record, I was doing a 20h stress test in aida64 stable, but as soon as I started CSGO + livestream I crashed)


for starters use x264 from the op to stress test. that will give you more thermal overhead. 2nd might I ask what your cache is set at ? I suggest trying cache at 3.5 @ 1.150v before raising core voltages.


----------



## h1F5solomon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> for starters use x264 from the op to stress test. that will give you more thermal overhead. 2nd might I ask what your cache is set at ? I suggest trying cache at 3.5 @ 1.150v before raising core voltages.


Using it right now.
My cache is already at 3.5(stock)







voltage on auto is around 1.200

the x264 test doesn't push the volt to max though, but does that matter?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h1F5solomon*
> 
> Using it right now.
> My cache is already at 3.5(stock)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> voltage on auto is around 1.200


that should be ok. make sure to manually input 3.5. dnt leave it on auto. Some mobo will try make it match the core.

using x264 you should have the thermal headroom to raise core voltage until you get stable.


----------



## h1F5solomon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> that should be ok. make sure to manually input 3.5. dnt leave it on auto. Some mobo will try make it match the core.
> 
> using x264 you should have the thermal headroom to raise core voltage until you get stable.


Doing the x264 test right now on 10 passes, just for a try with +.133 in offset, ending on 1.268v in cpuz during the test.
Temps are looking very good with max temp at 69c on one core.

I'll let you know what happens.

Edit: Alright, so I crashed about an hour after starting. Increased voltage some, crashed and now I've increased again. Running on the second loop now.

I shouldn't touch the Input Voltage any more, right?

Edit 2: It crashed about 2 hours after I added more volt, so I guess It's going forward.. Question is, is it worth adding so much volt for 100mhz extra?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h1F5solomon*
> 
> Doing the x264 test right now on 10 passes, just for a try with +.133 in offset, ending on 1.268v in cpuz during the test.
> Temps are looking very good with max temp at 69c on one core.
> 
> I'll let you know what happens.
> 
> Edit: Alright, so I crashed about an hour after starting. Increased voltage some, crashed and now I've increased again. Running on the second loop now.
> 
> I shouldn't touch the Input Voltage any more, right?
> 
> Edit 2: It crashed about 2 hours after I added more volt, so I guess It's going forward.. Question is, is it worth adding so much volt for 100mhz extra?


That last question is up to you.

Input volts, sometimes you need. 1.95v input wasn't enough for me to use ~1.35-1.4vcore, 2.0 wasn't really safely stable either, but it varies motherboard to motherboard and maybe chip to chip. Usually 0.6 over vcore is good, there's not much benefit from lowering it less than that and occasionally you'll need a bit more than +0.6 or it won't like some specific CPU loads and will throw 101's at you in my experience

my 4.7 requires like, 0.12v more than 4.5. Eventually i just ended up running 4.5 and occasionally 4.6 with HT off - not worth fighting a war to keep stability at 1.4vcore when i can't run hyperthreading there due to temperatures anyway


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> That last question is up to you.
> 
> Input volts, sometimes you need. 1.95v input wasn't enough for me to use ~1.35-1.4vcore, 2.0 wasn't really safely stable either, but it varies motherboard to motherboard and maybe chip to chip. *Usually 0.6 over vcore is good, there's not much benefit from lowering it less than that and occasionally you'll need a bit more than +0.6 or it won't like some specific CPU loads and will throw 101's at you* in my experience
> 
> my 4.7 requires like, 0.12v more than 4.5. Eventually i just ended up running 4.5 and occasionally 4.6 with HT off - not worth fighting a war to keep stability at 1.4vcore when i can't run hyperthreading there due to temperatures anyway


Well said! For me, I currently have the input set ~0.65 above my VID - 1.965 input, 1.315 VID, and it's at 4.5ghz on a 4670k.


----------



## Unknownm

Hey guys I need some help with ram overclocking. Currently running my kit at 2Ghz 8-9-9-26-1T @ 1.70v with every other option set to auto. XMP profile is off , dram frequency set to 2000Mhz.

Passes Prime95 AVX 23hours, x264 8hours.










8-8-8-24-1T fails to POST at same voltage (1.70v), Adding voltage to CPU I/O & SA (up to 0.100v) did nothing with those timings, figuring it could be "advance" timing I'm missing to push more out this kit.

Few questions! mainly the "auto" options or advance timings. What settings should I touch and too what number (higher or lower), I also feel like the "auto" options always change when I reboot the PC.. maybe it could lead to unstability?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> Hey guys I need some help with ram overclocking. Currently running my kit at 2Ghz 8-9-9-26-1T @ 1.70v with every other option set to auto. XMP profile is off , dram frequency set to 2000Mhz.
> 
> Passes Prime95 AVX 23hours, x264 8hours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8-8-8-24-1T fails to POST at same voltage (1.70v), Adding voltage to CPU I/O & SA (up to 0.100v) did nothing with those timings, figuring it could be "advance" timing I'm missing to push more out this kit.
> 
> Few questions! mainly the "auto" options or advance timings. What settings should I touch and too what number (higher or lower), I also feel like the "auto" options always change when I reboot the PC.. maybe it could lead to unstability?


tRFC made a big performance difference for me and i can run it under 100 at only 2000mhz. It depends a lot on the RAM but if you're not manually setting it, try it with benchmarks before and after


----------



## 1Kaz

Working on overclocking a 4790K with an ASRock Z97 Extreme 4.

I'm a bit of an overclocking noob, so I've a few questions about voltage. What Uncore Voltage (aka cache voltage), is safe? What CPI input voltage is safe? (Not Vcore).

I can run 4.7 Ghz with Vcore @ 1.27, temps ~84-89 when testing with OCCT Small. I cannot get 4.8 Ghz running with Vcore @ 1.3v or lower, and intel has stated that above 1.3 can cause degradation. Intel Temperature Guide. Some other reviews I have read seem to confirm that even when temp is kept low, going up to 1.4 V in an attempt to reach 4.8 caused degradation.

I'm happy with the 4.7 Ghz, which leads me on to testing cache settings. Unfortunately I can't find a safe/max level for cache/uncore voltage. One guide suggestions 1.2 as safe, another as 1.275 to be safe.

With uncore voltage set to 1.200 I can reach 42 multiplier. By bumping to 1.225 I can reach 45 multiple. 46 @ 1.225 gives me a hard freeze. Do these numbers look alright? Should I stop at 1.200 or am I safe to test higher?

Stock, my board ran 1.2v Vcore and Uncore. The fact that intel doesn't mention anything about the Uncore voltage makes me wonder if they follow the same, 1.3v or lower category.

I'm also not sure what the CPU Input Voltage is safe and how I would know if it's the bottleneck. Running at 1.9 V right now, I'll tweak it back once I finish locking in the cache voltage.

Any guidance or suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## 1Kaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> For a normal usage gaming system, i would feel safe using 1.35vcore (so 1.33v set in bios with manual volts) but for a very heavy use system (24/7 full cpu load) i would use less, like 1.2 with cool temps - and if you're not so worried about the chip and maybe dropping 100-200mhz in a year or two, you can go higher than otherwise, regardless of how you plan to use the CPU. It really depends a lot on how you use the CPU so it's hard to say exactly how long that stuff takes (it's measured in cpu load hours, not really in actual months/years)


Seems I found some opinions on this several pages back..


----------



## FastEddieNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1Kaz*
> 
> Working on overclocking a 4790K with an ASRock Z97 Extreme 4.
> 
> I'm a bit of an overclocking noob, so I've a few questions about voltage. What Uncore Voltage (aka cache voltage), is safe? What CPI input voltage is safe? (Not Vcore).
> 
> I can run 4.7 Ghz with Vcore @ 1.27, temps ~84-89 when testing with OCCT Small. I cannot get 4.8 Ghz running with Vcore @ 1.3v or lower, and intel has stated that above 1.3 can cause degradation. Intel Temperature Guide. Some other reviews I have read seem to confirm that even when temp is kept low, going up to 1.4 V in an attempt to reach 4.8 caused degradation.
> 
> I'm happy with the 4.7 Ghz, which leads me on to testing cache settings. Unfortunately I can't find a safe/max level for cache/uncore voltage. One guide suggestions 1.2 as safe, another as 1.275 to be safe.
> 
> With uncore voltage set to 1.200 I can reach 42 multiplier. By bumping to 1.225 I can reach 45 multiple. 46 @ 1.225 gives me a hard freeze. Do these numbers look alright? Should I stop at 1.200 or am I safe to test higher?
> 
> Stock, my board ran 1.2v Vcore and Uncore. The fact that intel doesn't mention anything about the Uncore voltage makes me wonder if they follow the same, 1.3v or lower category.
> 
> I'm also not sure what the CPU Input Voltage is safe and how I would know if it's the bottleneck. Running at 1.9 V right now, I'll tweak it back once I finish locking in the cache voltage.
> 
> Any guidance or suggestions would be appreciated.


The Cache frequency makes no real difference with normal use and only a few benchmarks benefit from a high cache OC. Any voltage under 1.3 is fine.
I also have a Extreme 4/4790K and I found that keeping the cpu input voltage .6 over vcore and LLC set to 2 worked best for me. Input of 2v or under should be fine for 24/7 use. One thing I did notice with the Extreme 4 is if you set the Load Line Calibration to 1(strongest) the input voltage would go .2~.3 over what I set when stress testing.


----------



## 1Kaz

How many threads should we be running on X264 Stress Test?

4790K


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1Kaz*
> 
> How many threads should we be running on X264 Stress Test?
> 
> 4790K


16 is recommended when I read a post from here many pages back.


----------



## 1Kaz

Thanks. It's hard to catch up on 1600 pages worth of posts.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FastEddieNYC*
> 
> The Cache frequency makes no real difference with normal use and only a few benchmarks benefit from a high cache OC. Any voltage under 1.3 is fine.


Glad you are helping to spread the gospel.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> 16 is recommended when I read a post from here many pages back.


I'll probably update the guide a bit in the near future (not just a charting update). Might be the last guide update.


----------



## 1Kaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I'll probably update the guide a bit in the near future (not just a charting update). Might be the last guide update.


I really appreciate the work that you've done. It has given me a good starting direction to go and a lot of helpful info, thanks!.

If you do update, linking http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/id-1808604/intel-temperature-guide.html may serve to answer a lot of questions about temperatures and 'safe' voltages.

Wouldn't mind seeing a few more 4790K's listed in your spreadsheet, as your sheet provides a lot more info than the Devil's Canyon thread does. Given the amount of work that is, I can't blame you for not wanting to spend countless hours trying to record info.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1Kaz*
> 
> I really appreciate the work that you've done. It has given me a good starting direction to go and a lot of helpful info, thanks!.
> 
> If you do update, linking http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/id-1808604/intel-temperature-guide.html may serve to answer a lot of questions about temperatures and 'safe' voltages.
> 
> Wouldn't mind seeing a few more 4790K's listed in your spreadsheet, as your sheet provides a lot more info than the Devil's Canyon thread does. Given the amount of work that is, I can't blame you for not wanting to spend countless hours trying to record info.


heck yea, darks guide helped me find an extra 200mhz in my first 4670k.

The asus guide I was trying to use was sort of a mess. There was so much miss information out there at the launch of haswell.


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> tRFC made a big performance difference for me and i can run it under 100 at only 2000mhz. It depends a lot on the RAM but if you're not manually setting it, try it with benchmarks before and after


I set it to 100 this time. Ran OOCT LinX pack with AVX


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> I set it to 100 this time. Ran OOCT LinX pack with AVX


I compared settings with Maxxmem2 (running realtime priority, fresh restart, 10 runs and looking at best 2-3 for each set of settings) - that showed performance increase from trfc easily. For stability testing, prime on a low CPU clock speed with all available RAM used was much better than linpack (especially occt/ibt version of linpack which is years old and doesn't support haswell instruction sets)


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> I compared settings with Maxxmem2 (running realtime priority, fresh restart, 10 runs and looking at best 2-3 for each set of settings) - that showed performance increase from trfc easily. For stability testing, prime on a low CPU clock speed with all available RAM used was much better than linpack (especially occt/ibt version of linpack which is years old and doesn't support haswell instruction sets)


50 = no POST.
70 = POST Freeze.
75 = BSOD.
80 = so far 6 hours prime95.

http://valid.x86.fr/dc4eb2


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> 50 = no POST.
> 70 = POST Freeze.
> 75 = BSOD.
> 80 = so far 6 hours prime95.
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/dc4eb2


What practical use measurable advantage does lowering tRFC has? Not only MaxxMEM or other memory benchmark.
But a real application advantage. At least Cinebench, Photoshop, x264, or something like that.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> What practical use measurable advantage does lowering tRFC has? Not only MaxxMEM or other memory benchmark.
> But a real application advantage. At least Cinebench, Photoshop, x264, or something like that.


xtu bench will show an increase.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> What practical use measurable advantage does lowering tRFC has? Not only MaxxMEM or other memory benchmark.
> But a real application advantage. At least Cinebench, Photoshop, x264, or something like that.


It's a stepping stone between good memory performance and excellent memory performance. Meh timings vs very nice tight ones even on the same kit of RAM make enough of a difference to show as much performance gain as +100mhz on a CPU for Cinebench and several game engines.


----------



## Derp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> It's a stepping stone between good memory performance and excellent memory performance. Meh timings vs very nice tight ones even on the same kit of RAM make enough of a difference to show as much performance gain as +100mhz on a CPU for Cinebench and several game engines.


Do you have any other specific timings to tweak that show decent gains? My ram is junk and refuses to even boot at 180 tRFC. I had to raise it to 200 to get into windows, not sure if it's even fully stable yet. At auto it was at 280!

CPU limited situation in the Source engine again. Only tRFC is different between these benchmarks.

*1866 9-10-9-28 with tRFC at 280*
Min, Max, Avg
227, 619, 350.441

*1866 9-10-9-28 with tRFC at 200*
Min, Max, Avg
229, 642, 359.938

XTU bench increased by...... six points.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derp*
> 
> Do you have any other specific timings to tweak that show decent gains? My ram is junk and refuses to even boot at 180 tRFC. I had to raise it to 200 to get into windows, not sure if it's even fully stable yet. At auto it was at 280!
> 
> CPU limited situation in the Source engine again. Only tRFC is different between these benchmarks.
> 
> *1866 9-10-9-28 with tRFC at 280*
> Min, Max, Avg
> 227, 619, 350.441
> 
> *1866 9-10-9-28 with tRFC at 200*
> Min, Max, Avg
> 229, 642, 359.938
> 
> XTU bench increased by...... six points.


Some RAM (hynix i think) needs tRFC of like 300 at high speeds, you also need a lot more with more RAM sticks i think. Almost all of my performance increase game from primary timings and cutting tRFC in half, i wasn't advanced enough to figure out other stuff


----------



## 1Kaz

Ok so I'm still tinkering around trying to find a stable setting to run 24/7. I know, I know, Cache multiplier doesn't make a big difference. But dangit, if I'm going to spend a week getting the OC settings down, I want it done right!









4790K
Asrock z97 Extreme 4, please forgive the cache settings instead of clarifying it as Uncore...

BCLK: 100
CPU Multiplier 47
Vcore 1.276 (HWinfo shows this peeks at 1.296, not sure why the variance from input to shown....)
VCCin: 1.9 (note HWinfo shows this at 1.92, I believe this is because of LLC 1).
Cache Multipler 40
Cache Voltage 1.245

These settings run stable in x264 for 3 1/2 hours. Temps reach a max of 86c. I haven't done longer testing. However when I try to set the cache multiplier...

Cache multiplier: 46
Cache Voltage: 1.245

It runs stable for about 2 hours, then crashes. Increasing cache voltage seems to make it crash faster.... Decreasing cache multiplier to 45 seems to make it crash faster...

Somewhere back I read the suggested input of VCCin to .65 higher than Vcore setting. I have tried bumping VCCIN setting to 1.94 (+.2 LLC1), and instead of hard freeze, I get a blue screen.

My testing so far has shown that higher Cache voltage does not increase stability but higher VCCIN can. The problem is, I don't know how much of the issue is VCCIN related and how much of it is cache voltage. I would theorize that as my cache voltage increases, I need a higher VCCIN.

Does this sound like I'm headed in the right direction and does anyone have suggestions/input that might help me out? Even current settings, or something I could look at might give me a better idea if I'm going in the right direction.

Thanks for all the help so far!


----------



## Dyaems

hmmmm... i got 0x124 BSOD with my stable (not anymore) 4.2ghz 1.235v clock. ive been using the 4.2ghz settings for more than 3 months now and yesterday is the only time that it crashed. currently added 0.002v VID to see if it will crash again. i was doing some light gaming when it BSODd

maybe my chip got "degraded" after feeding 1.36v @ 4.5ghz when i stressed it. i only stressed it 3 times overnight though. so thats about 18-24 hours. 1.36v @ 4.5ghz settings BSOD after the third day when i was browsing so i went back to 4.2ghz.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1Kaz*
> 
> Ok so I'm still tinkering around trying to find a stable setting to run 24/7. I know, I know, Cache multiplier doesn't make a big difference. But dangit, if I'm going to spend a week getting the OC settings down, I want it done right!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4790K
> Asrock z97 Extreme 4, please forgive the cache settings instead of clarifying it as Uncore...
> 
> BCLK: 100
> CPU Multiplier 47
> Vcore 1.276 (HWinfo shows this peeks at 1.296, not sure why the variance from input to shown....)
> VCCin: 1.9 (note HWinfo shows this at 1.92, I believe this is because of LLC 1).
> Cache Multipler 40
> Cache Voltage 1.245
> 
> These settings run stable in x264 for 3 1/2 hours. Temps reach a max of 86c. I haven't done longer testing. However when I try to set the cache multiplier...
> 
> Cache multiplier: 46
> Cache Voltage: 1.245
> 
> It runs stable for about 2 hours, then crashes. Increasing cache voltage seems to make it crash faster.... Decreasing cache multiplier to 45 seems to make it crash faster...
> 
> Somewhere back I read the suggested input of VCCin to .65 higher than Vcore setting. I have tried bumping VCCIN setting to 1.94 (+.2 LLC1), and instead of hard freeze, I get a blue screen.
> 
> My testing so far has shown that higher Cache voltage does not increase stability but higher VCCIN can. The problem is, I don't know how much of the issue is VCCIN related and how much of it is cache voltage. I would theorize that as my cache voltage increases, I need a higher VCCIN.
> 
> Does this sound like I'm headed in the right direction and does anyone have suggestions/input that might help me out? Even current settings, or something I could look at might give me a better idea if I'm going in the right direction.
> 
> Thanks for all the help so far!


Just focus on core multiplier first specially when you're doing high clocks. Don't tweak cache yet, do that last once you get the core (and maybe your RAM settings) stable. Leave the cache at x35 multiplier for now, again, specially when doing high clocks, and maybe use 1.15v~1.2v for the cache voltage.

I could be wrong, and please anyone correct me if I am indeed wrong, but increasing cache voltage may also need to increase core voltage (VID)? Even though if cache multiplier has its own voltage setting.

Based on your settings, although I don't know what is your CPU cooler (not that it matters?) I think you need more VID. Try 1.28 VID. if you read page 1. VID is the voltage you set in BIOS, and vCore is the voltage shown in monitoring programs. That is why you see different readings. If it still crashes at 1.28 VID, you either need to lower multiplier or you need more voltage.

I also wouldn't call 3.5 hours "stable", if thats the longest time you ran your processor. Sometimes even if you are "stable" in stress test programs, you will still get BSOD when you game. I would only call something "stable" when you do not get BSOD or crash in whatever you do on your computer


----------



## FastEddieNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1Kaz*
> 
> Ok so I'm still tinkering around trying to find a stable setting to run 24/7. I know, I know, Cache multiplier doesn't make a big difference. But dangit, if I'm going to spend a week getting the OC settings down, I want it done right!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4790K
> Asrock z97 Extreme 4, please forgive the cache settings instead of clarifying it as Uncore...
> 
> BCLK: 100
> CPU Multiplier 47
> Vcore 1.276 (HWinfo shows this peeks at 1.296, not sure why the variance from input to shown....)
> VCCin: 1.9 (note HWinfo shows this at 1.92, I believe this is because of LLC 1).
> Cache Multipler 40
> Cache Voltage 1.245
> 
> These settings run stable in x264 for 3 1/2 hours. Temps reach a max of 86c. I haven't done longer testing. However when I try to set the cache multiplier...
> 
> Cache multiplier: 46
> Cache Voltage: 1.245
> 
> It runs stable for about 2 hours, then crashes. Increasing cache voltage seems to make it crash faster.... Decreasing cache multiplier to 45 seems to make it crash faster...
> 
> Somewhere back I read the suggested input of VCCin to .65 higher than Vcore setting. I have tried bumping VCCIN setting to 1.94 (+.2 LLC1), and instead of hard freeze, I get a blue screen.
> 
> My testing so far has shown that higher Cache voltage does not increase stability but higher VCCIN can. The problem is, I don't know how much of the issue is VCCIN related and how much of it is cache voltage. I would theorize that as my cache voltage increases, I need a higher VCCIN.
> 
> Does this sound like I'm headed in the right direction and does anyone have suggestions/input that might help me out? Even current settings, or something I could look at might give me a better idea if I'm going in the right direction.
> 
> Thanks for all the help so far!


To find the highest stable OC you need to start with cpu core frequency, then Cache, then memory. Set cache to 40 for the 4790 with default voltage. If your using memory faster than 1600 set it to 1600 without XMP profile. Set multiplier to [email protected] as a baseline and VCCIN to high value like 1.96 to remove the chance a low input voltage is causing a crash. Use the stress test of your choice. I like to use AIDA64 for my initial test. Adjust vcore as needed. Depending on your cooling temps may limit how much vcore is safe.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> hmmmm... i got 0x124 BSOD with my stable (not anymore) 4.2ghz 1.235v clock. ive been using the 4.2ghz settings for more than 3 months now and yesterday is the only time that it crashed. currently added 0.002v VID to see if it will crash again. i was doing some light gaming when it BSODd
> 
> maybe my chip got "degraded" after feeding 1.36v @ 4.5ghz when i stressed it. i only stressed it 3 times overnight though. so thats about 18-24 hours. 1.36v @ 4.5ghz settings BSOD after the third day when i was browsing so i went back to 4.2ghz.
> 
> Just focus on core multiplier first specially when you're doing high clocks. Don't tweak cache yet, do that last once you get the core (and maybe your RAM settings) stable. Leave the cache at x35 multiplier for now, again, specially when doing high clocks, and maybe use 1.15v~1.2v for the cache voltage.
> 
> I could be wrong, and please anyone correct me if I am indeed wrong, but increasing cache voltage may also need to increase core voltage (VID)? Even though if cache multiplier has its own voltage setting.
> 
> Based on your settings, although I don't know what is your CPU cooler (not that it matters?) I think you need more VID. Try 1.28 VID. if you read page 1. VID is the voltage you set in BIOS, and vCore is the voltage shown in monitoring programs. That is why you see different readings. If it still crashes at 1.28 VID, you either need to lower multiplier or you need more voltage.
> 
> I also wouldn't call 3.5 hours "stable", if thats the longest time you ran your processor. Sometimes even if you are "stable" in stress test programs, you will still get BSOD when you game. I would only call something "stable" when you do not get BSOD or crash in whatever you do on your computer


overclocking cache can cause you to need more core voltage. Yes.

Since you crashed I would consider dropping cache maybe 200mhz but leave the cache voltage the same. It could be just enough to stabilize.

I raise cache to 38 or 40 and 1.180v and just forget it. Its not worth the trouble for me to run it any higher.


----------



## 1Kaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> Just focus on core multiplier first specially when you're doing high clocks. Don't tweak cache yet, do that last once you get the core (and maybe your RAM settings) stable. Leave the cache at x35 multiplier for now, again, specially when doing high clocks, and maybe use 1.15v~1.2v for the cache voltage.
> 
> I could be wrong, and please anyone correct me if I am indeed wrong, but increasing cache voltage may also need to increase core voltage (VID)? Even though if cache multiplier has its own voltage setting.
> 
> Based on your settings, although I don't know what is your CPU cooler (not that it matters?) I think you need more VID. Try 1.28 VID. if you read page 1. VID is the voltage you set in BIOS, and vCore is the voltage shown in monitoring programs. That is why you see different readings. If it still crashes at 1.28 VID, you either need to lower multiplier or you need more voltage.
> 
> I also wouldn't call 3.5 hours "stable", if thats the longest time you ran your processor. Sometimes even if you are "stable" in stress test programs, you will still get BSOD when you game. I would only call something "stable" when you do not get BSOD or crash in whatever you do on your computer


4790K comes stock with cache at 40. My mobo was running the cache voltage at 1.20-1.22. VID/CPU input/VCCIN at 1.28 seems very high. I was trying to keep it under 1.2 to be on the safe side.... You may be right that I should do more testing on the 47 CPU multiplier with the Vcore. I figured 3 1/2 hours at full capacity is more stressing than I will put it through with gaming, and as you said, stress testing doesn't guarantee a stable system. Planned to do an all night x264 test once I felt things were closer to complete.

At the very least, I was hoping to get some decent numbers knocked in so I could start gaming and playing around a bit. It's easy enough to drop settings like cache multiplier and ram to confirm where issues are coming from if I have things generally stable.

Edit- Whoops, looks like VID is related to Vcore input, where most people are showing the Vcore number to be what the sensors detect.


----------



## 1Kaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> overclocking cache can cause you to need more core voltage. Yes.
> 
> Since you crashed I would consider dropping cache maybe 200mhz but leave the cache voltage the same. It could be just enough to stabilize.
> 
> I raise cache to 38 or 40 and 1.180v and just forget it. Its not worth the trouble for me to run it any higher.


Thank you


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1Kaz*
> 
> 4790K comes stock with cache at 40. My mobo was running the cache voltage at 1.20-1.22. VID/CPU input/VCCIN at 1.28 seems very high. I was trying to keep it under 1.2 to be on the safe side.... You may be right that I should do more testing on the 47 CPU multiplier with the Vcore. I figured 3 1/2 hours at full capacity is more stressing than I will put it through with gaming, and as you said, stress testing doesn't guarantee a stable system. Planned to do an all night x264 test once I felt things were closer to complete.
> 
> At the very least, I was hoping to get some decent numbers knocked in so I could start gaming and playing around a bit. It's easy enough to drop settings like cache multiplier and ram to confirm where issues are coming from if I have things generally stable.
> 
> Edit- Whoops, looks like VID is related to Vcore input, where most people are showing the Vcore number to be what the sensors detect.


doesnt matter if your cache starts at 40, if you can set it at 35, then you can make your vCore as low as possible, which is my point and you probably want it to be that way









my bad, i mean set your vCore 1.28v, not VID. so thats around 1.26v VID.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> tRFC made a big performance difference for me and i can run it under 100 at only 2000mhz. It depends a lot on the RAM but if you're not manually setting it, try it with benchmarks before and after


Thanks for your tip, it has helped me a bit, too. I cannot lower it below 150, though..


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Carmaine

So I ran Prime 26.6 blend for 24 with no failure on a 4790K(see below). After discovering this thread, I downloaded both prime 27.9 & 28.5 and both failed within an hour each.

Because of the new instructions being used on the new prime versions, how much of that will really be used in real life scenarios? I've searched this entire thread and haven't found a reasonable answer.

FYI: I RARELY encode videos(like once a year), and i don't fold.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carmaine*
> 
> So I ran Prime 26.6 blend for 24 with no failure on a 4790K(see below). After discovering this thread, I downloaded both prime 27.9 & 28.5 and both failed within an hour each.
> 
> Because of the new instructions being used on the new prime versions, how much of that will really be used in real life scenarios? I've searched this entire thread and haven't found a reasonable answer.
> 
> FYI: I RARELY encode videos(like once a year), and i don't fold.


well not encoding often is no reason not to use x264 to stress test. 5 loops of x264 is a good indicator of stability. I usually go .010 over whats stable there.

X264 uses avx2 instuctions too.

Edit: x264 is in the op.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

5ghz PSC Air+water
only pi stable. any processor programs (even just sensors) throw it into BSOD
HT on
win7 64bit


But I'll stress this. the chip is only for 32M pi runs and a backup for my mid-build x99 and x79 rigs


----------



## Carmaine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> well not encoding often is no reason not to use x264 to stress test. 5 loops of x264 is a good indicator of stability. I usually go .010 over whats stable there.
> 
> X264 uses avx2 instuctions too.
> 
> Edit: x264 is in the op.


Bumped up VCore 0.005 and I tried x264 using 16 threads and 10 loops @ 4.9Ghz and it processed without crashing. (see below)

So I would assume that it's stable now? Or should I try letting it run for 8-12 hours??


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carmaine*
> 
> Bumped up VCore 0.005 and I tried x264 using 16 threads and 10 loops @ 4.9Ghz and it processed without crashing. (see below)
> 
> So I would assume that it's stable now? Or should I try letting it run for 8-12 hours??


can it run xtu bench as well? I would run xtu bench , cinebenchr15 and maybe game on it some. If you have no issues with those things its good.


----------



## Carmaine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> can it run xtu bench as well? I would run xtu bench , cinebenchr15 and maybe game on it some. If you have no issues with those things its good.


Yea, I actually ran XTU for 3 hours this morning with no errors but didn't screenshot it.









Although is 3 hours considered a good length for XTU? Or should I run it for 24 hours like Prime95?

And i'll give cinebench a try and see if I can pass that as well.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carmaine*
> 
> Yea, I actually ran XTU for 3 hours this morning with no errors but didn't screenshot it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although is 3 hours considered a good length for XTU? Or should I run it for 24 hours like Prime95?
> 
> And i'll give cinebench a try and see if I can pass that as well.


run xtu BENCh not stress. It only takes 5 mins. Its more stressful than the test you ran for 3 hours.


----------



## Carmaine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> run xtu BENCh not stress. It only takes 5 mins. Its more stressful than the test you ran for 3 hours.


Yup. Ran both tests like 10 times. No crashes.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carmaine*
> 
> Yup. Ran both tests like 10 times. No crashes.


looks like your all set for that profile. I would save it to one of the saves in bios.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1Kaz*
> 
> Ok /snip/


You're jumping from x40 cache to x46 and didn't change anything and it froze. Not really a surprise there.. yes there are chips out there that cope with that but many don't. Have you tried SA, IO/D and IO/A yet? I would start with SA alone and go in stages, 0.1v then 0.15v etc and see where you gain stability (for me it was between 0.15-0.2v). Then try adding some IO/D and go from there, it may get worse or better. For me adding any IO/A made it all worse so keep trying.


----------



## Cyro999

926 on cinebench r15 is terrible at 4.9ghz

on 4.6ghz with 4.0 - 4.4ghz uncore, i got 952. There's some RAM scaling, but you should be approaching 1000 if not already there by 4.9. Maybe some background processes using your CPU - the more you have, the more performance you're losing and you can test by setting the benchmark to realtime priority (which will freeze your screen for 30 sec while it runs, but not let anything else use the CPU during that time)


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> 926 on cinebench r15 is terrible at 4.9ghz
> 
> on 4.6ghz with 4.0 - 4.4ghz uncore, i got 952. There's some RAM scaling, but you should be approaching 1000 if not already there by 4.9. Maybe some background processes using your CPU - the more you have, the more performance you're losing and you can test by setting the benchmark to realtime priority (which will freeze your screen for 30 sec while it runs, but not let anything else use the CPU during that time)


this^

My 4.7ghz is at 960. All you have to do is set priority to "real time" your score will go up a lot.


----------



## Carmaine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> 926 on cinebench r15 is terrible at 4.9ghz
> 
> on 4.6ghz with 4.0 - 4.4ghz uncore, i got 952. There's some RAM scaling, but you should be approaching 1000 if not already there by 4.9. Maybe some background processes using your CPU - the more you have, the more performance you're losing and you can test by setting the benchmark to realtime priority (which will freeze your screen for 30 sec while it runs, but not let anything else use the CPU during that time)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> this^
> 
> My 4.7ghz is at 960. All you have to do is set priority to "real time" your score will go up a lot.


Ahh OK. Thanks for the input. I have never used these programs to test for stability so I'm not aware of the projected numbers.

I'll give this a shot when I get home guys.









*Edit*
Ran it this time with realtime priority level and got 979. Not sure if that's good enough for y'all, but it did go UP.


----------



## plath

Does anyone recommend any particular programs for monitoring temp/voltage? I'm using AIDA64 and HWMonitor but there's a bit of variation in the readings they both give.


----------



## Jedson3614

Can someone help me out i'm tired of my computer crashing and am about to loose it. Im attaching the dump file. Basically i have passed aidia 64 for 10 hours on all stress tests even fpu. My computer keeps crashing waking up from sleep.

Dump.txt 2k .txt file


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jedson3614*
> 
> Can someone help me out i'm tired of my computer crashing and am about to loose it. Im attaching the dump file. Basically i have passed aidia 64 for 10 hours on all stress tests even fpu. My computer keeps crashing waking up from sleep.
> 
> Dump.txt 2k .txt file


Could use more info about your BIOS settings. Try using manual voltage mode and turning c-states off.


----------



## Jedson3614

It is on manual. I'm at 4.2 1.26, yes I know that is high my 4770k is horrible. It unstable as hell. For my bios I pretty much have all set as I should as you would expect. I have bclk on auto. I set 42 and voltage manual. 1.152 for ring, auto for ring speed, and auto for system agent.


----------



## Carmaine

I would clear CMOS and load optimized results. Run it stock and see if it continues to crash. It can also be an OS issue and might need to be formatted and reinstalled. But start with stock clocks first to rule out bad OC settings.


----------



## SerenityKill3r

Finally got my 4670k stable at 4.4 @ 1.31, 8 hours.

Any tips to get it higher?


----------



## blackhole2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SerenityKill3r*
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got my 4670k stable at 4.4 @ 1.31, 8 hours.
> 
> Any tips to get it higher?


Yea dont use windows oc utility's oc from bios only my 4670k is at 4.7 1.3v ...


----------



## FastEddieNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *plath*
> 
> Does anyone recommend any particular programs for monitoring temp/voltage? I'm using AIDA64 and HWMonitor but there's a bit of variation in the readings they both give.


Try HWInfo. I found it to be very accurate. The developer has a thread here OCN.


----------



## jdorje

Disclaimer: I live at 8400 feet. This is under 75% atmospheric pressure compared to sea level. Cooling is hard. I tried with a 212 EVO, but it just wasn't working; even at stock the noise was crazy on full load. After buying an on-sale h80i and spending a ton of effort to mount it properly, things are way better. I currently have fans set on quiet mode, which is extremely quiet and does quite respectably at any load i've yet thrown at the CPU.

Anyway, I'm on a 4690k with a gigabyte z97x-sli and that aforementioned h80i. Got it up to 4.5 ghz. The bios is set to 1.2V (yeah I will go higher soon). Basically all the settings in the bios are set to ENABLE: the two c-states settings, speed step, temperature monitoring. Ram is at 1866 mhz (I haven't noticed any difference in stability based on ram settings). Uncore is at 40x; I'm not sure how this happened but it's what XTU keeps resetting it to. Base core ratio is set to 38x and boost ratio set to 45x. (I can't see that using the boost ratio rather than the core ratio makes any difference, unless you set it to different values based on the number of cores. But that's just how I have been doing it.)

I ran prime95 for a while, which got the temps up to 72 eventually. XTU's stress test maxes out at about 66. As I said this is on quiet mode, which means the limitation is the fan moving air through the radiator. It takes about 10 minutes for the water temperature to max out so temps gradually increase under a stress test. Regular intense usage is way cooler even compared to XTUs stress test, since the water temperatures aren't increasing much. On quiet mode the h80i is extremely good but even balanced is annoyingly loud at idle. I haven't tried custom curve for the h80i since I've had trouble getting corsair link to keep persistent settings.

http://i.imgur.com/fNxZRr0.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/zsQnjhF.png


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> this^
> 
> My 4.7ghz is at 960. All you have to do is set priority to "real time" your score will go up a lot.


On a very clean system, higher priorities barely affect the score, but as you add more crap running in background your system performance drops a lot. I use a basic theme (for no vsync etc) and average half a percent of CPU load at idle (if i disable downclocking)


----------



## Carmaine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> On a very clean system, higher priorities barely affect the score, but as you add more crap running in background your system performance drops a lot. I use a basic theme (for no vsync etc) and average half a percent of CPU load at idle (if i disable downclocking)


Not sure if you saw my edited post Cyro999, but the score DID go up from 926 to 979 after changing it to realtime priorities. Also while I didn't take a screenshot of the task manager, only 32 TOTAL processes were running at the time of the benchmark so its *almost* near "clean system" to me. I used autoruns to delete as many unnecessary startup entries as possible.

I'm not sure how much this affects the score, but I'm using 1333Mhz RAM.


----------



## devilhead

hi guys, can somebody explain for me more about overclocking per core? how i need to set multiplier, it is some special rules?


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> hi guys, can somebody explain for me more about overclocking per core? how i need to set multiplier, it is some special rules?


There is no "per core" overclocking method. What you are seeing is the ability to set what speed the CPU will be running at when 1 core is active, when 2 cores are active, etc.


----------



## devilhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> There is no "per core" overclocking method. What you are seeing is the ability to set what speed the CPU will be running at when 1 core is active, when 2 cores are active, etc.


yes, thats what i mean, so i just can type 4700/4600/4600/4700 ? or any 4800/4600/4800/4600, i'm about that rule


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> yes, thats what i mean, so i just can type 4700/4600/4600/4700 ? or any 4800/4600/4800/4600, i'm about that rule


Look a few pages back (maybe more), there was a whole discussion on this particular subject, with examples and everything.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carmaine*
> 
> Not sure if you saw my edited post Cyro999, but the score DID go up from 926 to 979 after changing it to realtime priorities. Also while I didn't take a screenshot of the task manager, only 32 TOTAL processes were running at the time of the benchmark so its *almost* near "clean system" to me. I used autoruns to delete as many unnecessary startup entries as possible.
> 
> I'm not sure how much this affects the score, but I'm using 1333Mhz RAM.


Way less processes than me then, i'm not sure if any of them were using CPU

if you had a nice RAM kit (not high priced, just something at like 1.1 - 1.2x the price of 1600c9) then you would see as much as 5-15% performance gains in some realistic CPU bound applications/games like blizzards MMO/RTS engine, source engine, frostbite engine and your cinebench score would probably go up 40 points. Saving $10-20 kinda hurts there, unless you already had the 1333 RAM - the performance difference there allows a 4.7ghz CPU with fast RAM to match or even beat a 4.9ghz CPU with slow RAM in a surprising number of cases


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> hi guys, can somebody explain for me more about overclocking per core? how i need to set multiplier, it is some special rules?


http://www.overclock.net/t/1519856/per-core-overclocking/0_80


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carmaine*
> 
> Not sure if you saw my edited post Cyro999, but the score DID go up from 926 to 979 after changing it to realtime priorities. Also while I didn't take a screenshot of the task manager, only 32 TOTAL processes were running at the time of the benchmark so its *almost* near "clean system" to me. I used autoruns to delete as many unnecessary startup entries as possible.
> 
> I'm not sure how much this affects the score, but I'm using 1333Mhz RAM.


Sounds like a fun test to do now.


----------



## GrimDoctor

Great guide but I was unable to follow it in a complete manual mode. Might be something to do with the ROG side of my board from what I am seeing on ASUS forums. I thought I'd try the inbuilt ROG OCs from the UEFI and used the Asus recommended RealBench to test it.

It's running a very solid 4.2 @ 1.2v. I've done some gaming and the usual video and photo editing I normally do and it seems ok. Should I trust this OC or endeavour for a proper manual OC?

Anyone know how to force the Asus ROG UEFI to allow me to input manual values? Not having much luck online. I've tried different BIOS versions and reinstalling BIOS as per some forum recommendations with no luck.

My specs:
CPU: i4770k
COOLER: Noctua NH-D15
MB: Asus Maximus Hero VII
RAM: G Skill Trident X 32gb (2400)
GPU: 2 x Gigabyte GTX760 OC
SSD: Samsung 840 Evo 120 + 240


----------



## benjamen50

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> Great guide but I was unable to follow it in a complete manual mode. Might be something to do with the ROG side of my board from what I am seeing on ASUS forums. I thought I'd try the inbuilt ROG OCs from the UEFI and used the Asus recommended RealBench to test it.
> 
> It's running a very solid 4.2 @ 1.2v. I've done some gaming and the usual video and photo editing I normally do and it seems ok. Should I trust this OC or endeavour for a proper manual OC?
> 
> Anyone know how to force the Asus ROG UEFI to allow me to input manual values? Not having much luck online. I've tried different BIOS versions and reinstalling BIOS as per some forum recommendations with no luck.
> 
> My specs:
> CPU: i4770k
> COOLER: Noctua NH-D15
> MB: Asus Maximus Hero VII
> RAM: G Skill Trident X 32gb (2400)
> GPU: 2 x Gigabyte GTX760 OC
> SSD: Samsung 840 Evo 120 + 240


My advice is head for a higher oc. I would aim around 1.25-1.32v. And higher clock speed of course.


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benjamen50*
> 
> My advice is head for a higher oc. I would aim around 1.25-1.32v. And higher clock speed of course.


I want to go higher manually but the UEFI isn't allow me. Guess I'll try more of the inbuilt tunes for now until I get a response to 'unlocking' the value inputs.


----------



## benjamen50

Have you tried using numpad plus and minus buttons including trying to numbe r or hit enter on the bios settings. Gigabyte oc software is pretty reliable but as always. Bios overclocking is better.


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benjamen50*
> 
> Have you tried using numpad plus and minus buttons including trying to numbe r or hit enter on the bios settings. Gigabyte oc software is pretty reliable but as always. Bios overclocking is better.


Thanks for the quick reply. I tried that but no go. It doesn't give me en editable field. Sent an email to Asus.


----------



## issdar

Thank you for this guide it is excellent so much useful information. I am new to the community and to overclocking in general just started with a intel pentium g3258. I know this is a haswell refresh cpu but same techniques applied. Set my input voltage to 1.9v the following. Highest core clock I achieved was 4.4ghz at 1.34v VID , actual vcore reading in my case is +0.02 so 1.36v. I wasnt any more comfortable going over that for a 24/7 overclock. I actually settled on 4.3ghz at 1.285v VID to keep vcore around 1.3v , I managed to up my uncore ration to 40 with 1.19v . Im overall happy considering stock clock is 3.2ghz. Im sure I could push it past 4.4ghz core clock with more volts but its just not comforting. I used IETU stress testing for 2 hours on 4.3ghz with high temp of 66c on a cooler master hyper 212 idle around 33c. I know running prime95 will make temperatures higher around +7c but im more worried on real world benchmark than pounding the cpu. Also I understand IETU is cerified for haswell to use all processor technologies where as prime or others are not. Not to sure how much bearing to that and sure they do the job but feel best using IETU. Overclocking was done in the bios and when I got lazy I used the MSI command center app. I am not a big fan of IETU overclocking seems some of voltage settings are limited? I neee to mess around with it more to see. Also interesting note in IETU it says proposed max TDP is 512watt and amps crazy high over 1000amps, think it just defaulted to the max because its not set in bios anywhere? Also I am using a msi z87 gd65 gaming board that I picked up for a steal 30$ after rebate. Anyways dont mean to highjack thread just thought I would share my unofficial results using this guide.


----------



## GrimDoctor

I've got up to 4.4 @ 1.25 and the generally running temperatures are average lower than at 4.2(up to 5 degrees cooler) - is that normal? I mean, it definitely seems like a good thing.


----------



## issdar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> I've got up to 4.4 @ 1.25 and the generally running temperatures are average lower than at 4.2(up to 5 degrees cooler) - is that normal? I mean, it definitely seems like a good thing.


Hmm thats strange, generally the higher vcore voltage the higher the temps, whats your actual vcore voltage at both core core clocks?


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *issdar*
> 
> Hmm thats strange, generally the higher vcore voltage the higher the temps, whats your actual vcore voltage at both core core clocks?


Newb question...where do I find that? Do I need specific software to check that?


----------



## issdar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> Newb question...where do I find that? Do I need specific software to check that?


There are many different software to show this, the one I found overall the best is HWINFO64 just type it into google. Upon running program select the sensors only check box. Once it loads find vcore and it should fluctate but once you stress test your cpu it will max out to around what you set it to.


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *issdar*
> 
> There are many different software to show this, the one I found overall the best is HWINFO64 just type it into google. Upon running program select the sensors only check box. Once it loads find vcore and it should fluctate but once you stress test your cpu it will max out to around what you set it to.


Ran it at full load. Not sure which value is the right one but here we go:

Core #0 to #3 had a MAX 1.252 V
Vcore3 MAX 1.264 V
Vcore1 MAX 1.264 V
Vcore2 MAX 1.264 V
Vcore0 MAX 1.248 V

CPU Z shows 1.252 V.

I set it to 1.25 V exactly.

MAX Core Clocks were all 4408.1 MHz.

PS: Digging that software, thanks for the tip


----------



## issdar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> Ran it at full load. Not sure which value is the right one but here we go:
> 
> Core #0 to #3 had a MAX 1.252 V
> Vcore3 MAX 1.264 V
> Vcore1 MAX 1.264 V
> Vcore2 MAX 1.264 V
> Vcore0 MAX 1.248 V
> 
> CPU Z shows 1.252 V.
> 
> I set it to 1.25 V exactly.
> 
> MAX Core Clocks were all 4408.1 MHz.
> 
> PS: Digging that software, thanks for the tip


What does it say at 4.2ghz im curious? You do use a lower voltage at 4.2 right? Also what are you using to stress test , i recommend IETU


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *issdar*
> 
> What does it say at 4.2ghz im curious? You do use a lower voltage at 4.2 right? Also what are you using to stress test , i recommend IETU


I was looking at the right figures?

At 4.2 I set to 1.2 and that program showed 1.219 to 1.210 same spread as above.

From this it's running ok?


----------



## plath

My OC is stable for 8hrs in AIDA64 (FPU/GPU stress) at 4.2 cpu/4.2 ring @ 1.222 vcore, 1.210 vring, 1.9vccin. It wouldn't do 4.4 at 1.25vcore like most chips and I couldn't go higher voltage because my temps were max 90 in AIDA64.

I just bought 4 120mm pwm case fans to replace my stock Corsair 200r fans. Will that bring down ambient/cpu temp enough to try for the higher overclock or should I stick with what I've got unless I get a better CPU cooler?


----------



## issdar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *plath*
> 
> My OC is stable for 8hrs in AIDA64 (FPU/GPU stress) at 4.2 cpu and 4.2 ring: 1.222 vcore, 1.210 vring, 1.9vccin. It wouldn't do 4.4 at 1.25vcore like most chips and I couldn't go higher voltage because my temps were max 90 in AIDA64.
> 
> I just bought 4 120mm pwm case fans to replace my stock Corsair 200r fans. Will that bring down ambient/cpu temp enough to try for a higher overclock or should I stick with what I've got unless I get a better CPU cooler?


I doubt upgrading the case fans will affect cpu temps much, what cpu cooler are you using? If your on a budget get the coolermaster hyper 212 evo for 35 bucks with some nice mx4 or pk3 thermal paste. Depending on your current cooler you will see higher gains. If you can afford it go with the noctua u14s prob give you -3-5 degrees cooler than the coolermaster 212. The noctua is $70 bucks


----------



## issdar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> I was looking at the right figures?
> 
> At 4.2 I set to 1.2 and that program showed 1.219 to 1.210 same spread as above.
> 
> From this it's running ok?


Ya those numbers look right, what was the max temperatures of both core clocks after stress testing for 10minutes? The intel extreme tuning utility will give you temps and also run a stress test from program.


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *issdar*
> 
> Ya those numbers look right, what was the max temperatures of both core clocks after stress testing for 10minutes? The intel extreme tuning utility will give you temps and also run a stress test from program.


Problem with XTU is when you open it up it changes your OC values. XTU kept switching my uncore to 40x (from stock 35x) until eventually I gave in and just changed it to 40x in the bios also.

I do like the convenience of the XTU stress testing. Though honestly, just playing a game (that saves frequently) for a few hours a day is the best possible stress test







. I recently got a crash doing a full virus scan after surviving hours of stress test and gaming. Not a big fan of stressing the temps and CPU unnecessarily so I like doing useful things for my stress testing.


----------



## plath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *issdar*
> 
> I doubt upgrading the case fans will affect cpu temps much, what cpu cooler are you using? If your on a budget get the coolermaster hyper 212 evo for 35 bucks with some nice mx4 or pk3 thermal paste. Depending on your current cooler you will see higher gains. If you can afford it go with the noctua u14s prob give you -3-5 degrees cooler than the coolermaster 212. The noctua is $70 bucks


I've got a CM Hyper 103. I've looked at the 212 evo, maybe I'll get it when the sales come. I wasn't sure if it's good value for increased performance compared to what I already have.

http://uk.hardware.info/reviews/5629/4/39-cpu-coolers-review-what-is-the-best-choice-graphs-cooling-socket-1155 (has both cpu coolers)


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *issdar*
> 
> Ya those numbers look right, what was the max temperatures of both core clocks after stress testing for 10minutes? The intel extreme tuning utility will give you temps and also run a stress test from program.


Just tested the temps for 10 minutes.

Core Max - 73.0c

Anything else that says CPU in HWinfo64 didn't go higher than 73.0c either.

Ambient is 24c, no air con at the moment. Things may change once our Australian summer kicks in lol.


----------



## issdar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *plath*
> 
> I've got a CM Hyper 103. I've looked at the 212 evo, maybe I'll get it when the sales come. I wasn't sure if it's good value for increased performance compared to what I already have.
> 
> http://uk.hardware.info/reviews/5629/4/39-cpu-coolers-review-what-is-the-best-choice-graphs-cooling-socket-1155 (has both cpu coolers)


Ah I wouldnt recommend upgrading to 212 as according to test its only couple degrees. What thermal paste are you using? Did you apply a cooked rice grain size in the center of cpu? Temps seem high but then again its a quad core. Whats your cpu model again?


----------



## issdar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Problem with XTU is when you open it up it changes your OC values. XTU kept switching my uncore to 40x (from stock 35x) until eventually I gave in and just changed it to 40x in the bios also.
> 
> I do like the convenience of the XTU stress testing. Though honestly, just playing a game (that saves frequently) for a few hours a day is the best possible stress test
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I recently got a crash doing a full virus scan after surviving hours of stress test and gaming. Not a big fan of stressing the temps and CPU unnecessarily so I like doing useful things for my stress testing.


It may not be due to IETU, according to the original poster certain boards will turbo the uncore if its not set different from stock uncore. Try setting uncore to 36 manually or 34.


----------



## Dyaems

Agreed that it could be something else. XTU does not change my settings as well, and thats the first program I use after setting my clocks in BIOS.


----------



## plath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *issdar*
> 
> Ah I wouldnt recommend upgrading to 212 as according to test its only couple degrees. What thermal paste are you using? Did you apply a cooked rice grain size in the center of cpu? Temps seem high but then again its a quad core. Whats your cpu model again?


4670k i5. I bought the system in Feb retail. They replaced the cpu cooler for me to the Hyper 103, I assume they changed the thermal paste then. Lost the tube the cooler came with though.

It's 87c Max (in AIDA64) at 4.2 and 1.222vcore.

Looking for a good value cpu cooler, but a lot of them are pretty tall and the max height in my Corsair 200r is 160mm.


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *issdar*
> 
> It may not be due to IETU, according to the original poster certain boards will turbo the uncore if its not set different from stock uncore. Try setting uncore to 36 manually or 34.


Oh, of course. Forgot about reading that. With a stable setup at 46x/1.27v and 45x/1.21v, what should I adjust along with a stock uncore to try to get higher?


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Oh, of course. Forgot about reading that. With a stable setup at 46x/1.27v and 45x/1.21v, what should I adjust along with a stock uncore to try to get higher?


Increasing the uncore will also need to increase core VID, even if we have separate voltage for uncore. If you do not want to fiddle around with the core voltage (VID) anymore, you can try to bump up the uncore until it gets unstable. Of course, you still probably need to set voltage for your uncore.

Can't seem to find my question after searching for a bit, what is VCCIN for Asus motherboards? I think the naming is different?


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> Increasing the uncore will also need to increase core VID, even if we have separate voltage for uncore. If you do not want to fiddle around with the core voltage (VID) anymore, you can try to bump up the uncore until it gets unstable. Of course, you still probably need to set voltage for your uncore.
> 
> Can't seem to find my question after searching for a bit, what is VCCIN for Asus motherboards? I think the naming is different?


I do try to put cache multi up after I have highest stable core clocks, but the facts seem to show that cache makes almost no difference to performance.

VCCIN on asus motherboards is CPU Input voltage.


----------



## Carmaine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Way less processes than me then, i'm not sure if any of them were using CPU
> 
> if you had a nice RAM kit (not high priced, just something at like 1.1 - 1.2x the price of 1600c9) then you would see as much as 5-15% performance gains in some realistic CPU bound applications/games like blizzards MMO/RTS engine, source engine, frostbite engine and your cinebench score would probably go up 40 points. Saving $10-20 kinda hurts there, unless you already had the 1333 RAM - the performance difference there allows a 4.7ghz CPU with fast RAM to match or even beat a 4.9ghz CPU with slow RAM in a surprising number of cases


Haha, Yea I actually am using the same ram I used from my last build in 2012.

I WOULD buy another set of higher rated ram but just look at how much I paid for 32GB of these just 2 years ago!

Just look!!! LOL

I miss those days. Hahaha


----------



## issdar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carmaine*
> 
> Haha, Yea I actually am using the same ram I used from my last build in 2012.
> 
> I WOULD buy another set of higher rated ram but just look at how much I paid for 32GB of these just 2 years ago!
> 
> Just look!!! LOL
> 
> I miss those days. Hahaha


OMG I didnt even realize the price of RAM went up so much, what happened?


----------



## issdar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *plath*
> 
> 4670k i5. I bought the system in Feb retail. They replaced the cpu cooler for me to the Hyper 103, I assume they changed the thermal paste then. Lost the tube the cooler came with though.
> 
> It's 87c Max (in AIDA64) at 4.2 and 1.222vcore.
> 
> Looking for a good value cpu cooler, but a lot of them are pretty tall and the max height in my Corsair 200r is 160mm.


Hmm Im wondering what thermal paste they used and if it was applied correctly. Sometimes you can see a -10c with good paste and proper application. I would get some MX4 paste or pk3 and reapply with cooked rice grain size dot in center of cpu.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *issdar*
> 
> OMG I didnt even realize the price of RAM went up so much, what happened?


Check it out bro.

http://camelcamelcamel.com/Corsair-Vengeance-PC3-12800-1600mHz-CMZ8GX3M2A1600C9B/product/B004QBUL1C?context=browse

I got my 1866 DDR3 Gskills Sniper, 2 x 4 gb for $71 and I called it a good deal back then.


----------



## morbid_bean

Ran this 4.0Ghz OC on my 4670k for about 5 months and recently been having some blue screens while gaming. My temps appear to be normal,

Settings:

*Multiplier: 40*

*Cache multiplier: 39*

*Vcore Voltage: 1.154*

*Cache Vcore Voltage: 1.144*

*VCCIN: 1.910*

So I bumped the Vcore up a couple notches and got another blue screen... Anyone have an idea what is suddenly happening??

Quote:


> Problem signature:
> Problem Event Name: BlueScreen
> OS Version: 6.1.7601.2.1.0.256.48
> Locale ID: 1033
> 
> Additional information about the problem:
> BCCode: 124
> BCP1: 0000000000000000
> BCP2: FFFFFA8009464028
> BCP3: 00000000BF800000
> BCP4: 0000000000000124
> OS Version: 6_1_7601
> Service Pack: 1_0
> Product: 256_1
> 
> Files that help describe the problem:
> C:\Windows\Minidump\111914-3978-01.dmp
> C:\Users\User\AppData\Local\Temp\WER-16146-0.sysdata.xml
> 
> Read our privacy statement online:
> http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=104288&clcid=0x0409
> 
> If the online privacy statement is not available, please read our privacy statement offline:
> C:\Windows\system32\en-US\erofflps.txt


----------



## issdar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Check it out bro.
> http://camelcamelcamel.com/Corsair-Vengeance-PC3-12800-1600mHz-CMZ8GX3M2A1600C9B/product/B004QBUL1C?context=browse
> 
> I got my 1866 DDR3 Gskills Sniper, 2 x 4 gb for $71 and I called it a good deal back then.


Price more than doubled since 2012 redic! I was reading it was because fires at hynix plant and demand increased , samsung stopped making memory now theres a TON of tablets and phones increasing demand for these companies. On top of that there rolling out ddr4 memory lowering production on ddr3.bad situation all around.


----------



## Dyaems

I cant even buy low-profile RAMs because of the crazy prices DDR3 RAMs are having







About a year ago I bought some 16GB RJX for $80 converted.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morbid_bean*
> 
> Ran this 4.0Ghz OC on my 4670k for about 5 months and recently been having some blue screens while gaming. My temps appear to be normal,
> 
> Settings:
> 
> *Multiplier: 40*
> *Cache multiplier: 39*
> *Vcore Voltage: 1.154*
> *Cache Vcore Voltage: 1.144*
> *VCCIN: 1.910*
> 
> So I bumped the Vcore up a couple notches and got another blue screen... Anyone have an idea what is suddenly happening??


A 124 error is usually Vcore or cache - try turning your cache speed down to 36x instead. It doesn't make any performance difference.

Also, if you are playing a new game, it's possible it is just stressing the CPU differently, and you were always just not quite stable.


----------



## morbid_bean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> A 124 error is usually Vcore or cache - try turning your cache speed down to 36x instead. It doesn't make any performance difference.
> 
> Also, if you are playing a new game, it's possible it is just stressing the CPU differently, and you were always just not quite stable.


Excellent, I totally remember reading about cache multi not making a difference. Wonder why I kept it so high / on?







Since I am lowering that, would you say that I could slowly bring down the cache voltage?

BTW would usually crash on me playing CS:GO... have been playing since day one on this PC


----------



## Hequaqua

Hey everyone, kinda new here......

I just upgraded my CPU to a i7-4770k and I am bit concerned over my temps. I think I'm fine, but wanted opinions.

Here is a screen shot of OCCT after 30 mins of linpack testing:


This is without a overclock. Just turbo enabled.

Does everything look ok?

Thanks


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morbid_bean*
> 
> Excellent, I totally remember reading about cache multi not making a difference. Wonder why I kept it so high / on?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since I am lowering that, would you say that I could slowly bring down the cache voltage?
> 
> BTW would usually crash on me playing CS:GO... have been playing since day one on this PC


You can try lowering the cache voltage, but a lot of people just leave it at 1.15 all the time.


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Hey everyone, kinda new here......
> 
> I just upgraded my CPU to a i7-4770k and I am bit concerned over my temps. I think I'm fine, but wanted opinions.
> 
> This is without a overclock. Just turbo enabled.
> 
> Does everything look ok?


Looks great!








You got lots of thermal headroom. 60C sounds crazy at first but... hehehe That's cold tbh


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> Looks great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You got lots of thermal headroom. 60C sounds crazy at first but... hehehe That's cold tbh


Cool. I did bump it up to 4.0ghz...no problem. Temps got to like 63°(C) while running Firemark.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morbid_bean*
> 
> Ran this 4.0Ghz OC on my 4670k for about 5 months and recently been having some blue screens while gaming. My temps appear to be normal,
> 
> Settings:
> 
> *Multiplier: 40*
> *Cache multiplier: 39*
> *Vcore Voltage: 1.154*
> *Cache Vcore Voltage: 1.144*
> *VCCIN: 1.910*
> 
> So I bumped the Vcore up a couple notches and got another blue screen... Anyone have an idea what is suddenly happening??


cache to 33x with 1.15v, try 1.1v if it works for a few weeks fine


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morbid_bean*
> 
> Ran this 4.0Ghz OC on my 4670k for about 5 months and recently been having some blue screens while gaming. My temps appear to be normal,
> 
> Settings:
> 
> *Multiplier: 40*
> *Cache multiplier: 39*
> *Vcore Voltage: 1.154*
> *Cache Vcore Voltage: 1.144*
> *VCCIN: 1.910*
> 
> So I bumped the Vcore up a couple notches and got another blue screen... Anyone have an idea what is suddenly happening??


34x or 36x cache with 1.15v, go from there. If you are still unstable I would say it's the CPU cores causing the issue. Play around with Advance CPU settings (like LLC, CPU switching Freq)

My 4690K would not stay stable @ 4500Mhz with 1.260v with stock CPU power setting (auto) in DigitALL Power settings.


----------



## issdar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Hey everyone, kinda new here......
> 
> I just upgraded my CPU to a i7-4770k and I am bit concerned over my temps. I think I'm fine, but wanted opinions.
> 
> Here is a screen shot of OCCT after 30 mins of linpack testing:
> 
> 
> This is without a overclock. Just turbo enabled.
> 
> Does everything look ok?
> 
> Thanks


Those numbers look about right, as for cooling what are you using the stock cooler? My pentium g3258 is around 33c idle and 65c load, that is with IETU stress test though doesnt output as much heat as AIDA or prime. Try IETU stress test give a little bit more "real world" temps says as if you where playing a very cpu intense game. Now you temps are going to vary greatly from mine as you have quad core with HT. Also as I understand some of the haswell cpus have crappy TIM between cpu and lid which can potential increase temps +10-20c. If you dont already have an aftermarket cooler I would recommend the CM 212 evo or corsair h105 aio water cooler and some good thermal paste either pk3 or arctic mx4. I would say with your current cooling you could over clock starting at 4.0ghz with a VID of 1.2v from the looks of it which is very mild overclock. Then slightly increase clock, as long as max temp stays under 80c you should be good. I personally dont like to go over 70c thats just me.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *issdar*
> 
> Those numbers look about right, as for cooling what are you using the stock cooler? My pentium g3258 is around 33c idle and 65c load, that is with IETU stress test though doesnt output as much heat as AIDA or prime. Try IETU stress test give a little bit more "real world" temps says as if you where playing a very cpu intense game. Now you temps are going to vary greatly from mine as you have quad core with HT. Also as I understand some of the haswell cpus have crappy TIM between cpu and lid which can potential increase temps +10-20c. If you dont already have an aftermarket cooler I would recommend the CM 212 evo or corsair h105 aio water cooler and some good thermal paste either pk3 or arctic mx4. I would say with your current cooling you could over clock starting at 4.0ghz with a VID of 1.2v from the looks of it which is very mild overclock. Then slightly increase clock, as long as max temp stays under 80c you should be good. I personally dont like to go over 70c thats just me.


Cool, thanks. I'm using a aftermarket cooler. The LEPA LPALV12-BK. I have two fans mounted on it in a push/pull configuration. I did OC the cpu last night to 4.0Ghz, and the temps stayed about the same. I didn't add any voltage, just the multiplier. I will try and see what kind of numbers I get with the IETU test.

Just ran IETU for 30 [email protected]:


Max was 68°(C), it hit that a few times, but for the most part the temps stayed right around 62-63°(C).


----------



## issdar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Cool, thanks. I'm using a aftermarket cooler. The LEPA LPALV12-BK. I have two fans mounted on it in a push/pull configuration. I did OC the cpu last night to 4.0Ghz, and the temps stayed about the same. I didn't add any voltage, just the multiplier. I will try and see what kind of numbers I get with the IETU test.
> 
> Just ran IETU for 30 [email protected]:
> 
> 
> Max was 68°(C), it hit that a few times, but for the most part the temps stayed right around 62-63°(C).


Not bad at all, what was the voltage vcore reading in IETU while stressing? If you right click in the bottom right where frequency and load is you should be able to add core voltage there to monitor.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *issdar*
> 
> Not bad at all, what was the voltage vcore reading in IETU while stressing? If you right click in the bottom right where frequency and load is you should be able to add core voltage there to monitor.


I just ran it again for just a few to read the voltages....CPU Core Voltage was 1.193v. Is that good?


----------



## issdar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I just ran it again for just a few to read the voltages....CPU Core Voltage was 1.193v. Is that good?


Ya that is pretty good I try to stay under 1.3v for a 24/7 overclock. Try increasing the clock by 100 and run stress test again. Keep doing this until you get blue screen. At which point increase voltage in 0.01v increments until stable such as 1.2v ,1.21, 1.22 etc. Its time consuming but will fine tune your overclock and provide lower temps. Keep in mind you may need to adjust cpu input voltage stock is usually 1.75v , if you stay under 1.3v for vcore you usually wont nees to go past 1.9v on the cpu input voltage. Its really all about what your comfortable with really. If your happy with 4.2 ghz and you have low temperatures and low voltage you can stick to that.


----------



## GrimDoctor

My Core Ratios are 44.0x and my Uncore is 39.0x.

In the Asus UEFI its confusing me because I think they call Uncore Core Ratio?

Are these manual settings ok?

i4770k 4.4 @ 1.25, Maximus Hero VII.


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> My Core Ratios are 44.0x and my Uncore is 39.0x.
> 
> In the Asus UEFI its confusing me because I think they call Uncore Core Ratio?
> 
> Are these manual settings ok?
> 
> i4770k 4.4 @ 1.25, Maximus Hero VII.


You'll have to get used with uncore/cache/ring that all of them are the same, because different manufacturers likes to call them different things









[email protected] 1.25v looks decent. I doubt I can run my 4770k with that voltage, I'm already running 1.23v @ 4.2giggles


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> You'll have to get used with uncore/cache/ring that all of them are the same, because different manufacturers likes to call them different things
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [email protected] 1.25v looks decent. I doubt I can run my 4770k with that voltage, I'm already running 1.23v @ 4.2giggles


Think I got lucky with this chip. Can't push the wife's this far though.
I got those readings from HWinfo64 - they are ok as they are? 44.0 and 39.0 or should they all be the same?


----------



## morbid_bean

So I decided to go back a few steps for my 4.0Ghz OC, I set voltages to override and followed the steps in the first post. Including the suggestions from Forceman and Unknownm yesterday to put my cache voltage at 1.15.

I ran a successful 8 hour x264 loop with:

Multiplier - 40

Cache Multi - 36

Override Volt - 1.150

Cache Voltage - Auto (Auto as the guide suggests in step 1)

Max temp reached 72c

After successful Stress test

Switched Cache Voltage to 1.150

Turned on Power Saving features / c states / Adaptive Voltages for Core Voltage and Cache and booted up running fine. Played 15 Mins of Battlefield 3 and I got a BSOD..

I bumped the core voltage up to 1.155 hoping this may help - Attached are screenshots of my UEFI Settings, was wondering if anyone can find something out of place or give suggestions for this simple 4.0Ghz overclock.

 OC Tweaker

 OC Tweaker

 OC Tweaker

 OC Tweaker

 Advanced\CPU Configuration


----------



## issdar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morbid_bean*
> 
> So I decided to go back a few steps for my 4.0Ghz OC, I set voltages to override and followed the steps in the first post. Including the suggestions from Forceman and Unknownm yesterday to put my cache voltage at 1.15.
> 
> I ran a successful 8 hour x264 loop with:
> Multiplier - 40
> Cache Multi - 36
> Override Volt - 1.150
> Cache Voltage - Auto (Auto as the guide suggests in step 1)
> Max temp reached 72c
> 
> After successful Stress test
> Switched Cache Voltage to 1.150
> Turned on Power Saving features / c states / Adaptive Voltages for Core Voltage and Cache and booted up running fine. Played 15 Mins of Battlefield 3 and I got a BSOD..
> 
> I bumped the core voltage up to 1.155 hoping this may help - Attached are screenshots of my UEFI Settings, was wondering if anyone can find something out of place or give suggestions for this simple 4.0Ghz overclock.
> 
> 
> OC Tweaker
> 
> 
> OC Tweaker
> 
> 
> OC Tweaker
> 
> 
> OC Tweaker
> 
> 
> Advanced\CPU Configuration


Set your cpu core voltage to 1.2v as it was at 1.19 before. Also set core ans cache to override, from my understand its not needed to adaptive as cstate already does the job. Also do not run stress test in adaptive mode it Fs your **** up from what I read.


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> Think I got lucky with this chip. Can't push the wife's this far though.
> I got those readings from HWinfo64 - they are ok as they are? 44.0 and 39.0 or should they all be the same?


Oh, your clocks is alot better than I thought. I thought 1.25v is the core VID. My 4770k is using 1.24v-1.25v vCore at 4.2ghz









If you are stable with that clocks than you are good to go









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morbid_bean*
> 
> So I decided to go back a few steps for my 4.0Ghz OC, I set voltages to override and followed the steps in the first post. Including the suggestions from Forceman and Unknownm yesterday to put my cache voltage at 1.15.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I ran a successful 8 hour x264 loop with:
> Multiplier - 40
> Cache Multi - 36
> Override Volt - 1.150
> Cache Voltage - Auto (Auto as the guide suggests in step 1)
> Max temp reached 72c
> 
> After successful Stress test
> Switched Cache Voltage to 1.150
> Turned on Power Saving features / c states / Adaptive Voltages for Core Voltage and Cache and booted up running fine. Played 15 Mins of Battlefield 3 and I got a BSOD..
> 
> I bumped the core voltage up to 1.155 hoping this may help - Attached are screenshots of my UEFI Settings, was wondering if anyone can find something out of place or give suggestions for this simple 4.0Ghz overclock.
> 
> 
> OC Tweaker
> 
> 
> OC Tweaker
> 
> 
> OC Tweaker
> 
> 
> OC Tweaker
> 
> 
> Advanced\CPU Configuration


I have a similar BIOS maybe I can help a bit







Although I could give you my settings for 4.0ghz clock later when I get home, and just adjust the voltages accordingly.

1. Change both voltage mode to Override.
2. If you're getting BSOD at 1.150v, Try 1.160v for Core and 1.155 for Cache.
3. Set everything on the C states page to Auto for now, and maybe leave C7 enabled since I'm pretty sure that C7 surely won't harm anything that is OC related.

I usually do gaming as my final stress test after running x264 overnight.


----------



## morbid_bean

EXCELLENT Thanks for the feedback. I went ahead and adjusted the voltages accordingly and set them to Override. Auto'd all the C States except C7  gonna take BF3 for a run

Also that would be awesome if you could put your 4.0Ghz settings, to give me a baseline... Unfortunatly I think I have a pretty bad chip, so my numbers may be quite different, If I recall I couldn't even boot windows with 4.4Ghz @ 1.25


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morbid_bean*
> 
> EXCELLENT Thanks for the feedback. I went ahead and adjusted the voltages accordingly and set them to Override. Auto'd all the C States except C7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gonna take BF3 for a run
> 
> Also that would be awesome if you could put your 4.0Ghz settings, to give me a baseline... Unfortunatly I think I have a pretty bad chip, so my numbers may be quite different, If I recall I couldn't even boot windows with 4.4Ghz @ 1.25


I also have a below average chip, and it is even a C batch chip









My chip needs more than 1.35v VID @ 4.5ghz lol, huge voltage difference from 4.2ghz! I think...

Although IIRC my 4.0ghz profile is using 1333mhz, but with either 7-7-7-20 or 6-6-6-20 RAM timings.


----------



## GrimDoctor

Just want to check if at 44.0x should my CPU always be running at that frequency or have I mucked something up?


----------



## morbid_bean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> I also have a below average chip, and it is even a C batch chip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My chip needs more than 1.35v VID @ 4.5ghz lol, huge voltage difference from 4.2ghz! I think...
> 
> Although IIRC my 4.0ghz profile is using 1333mhz, but with either 7-7-7-20 or 6-6-6-20 RAM timings.


 Geeez!

Yeah im rocking the 1600mhz stuff right now...

So far one Team Deathmatch game and no crash 

The temp creeped up to 75 for a second there though.. but im still fine


----------



## Dyaems

75C is still good, specially with a Hyper212 EVO







Just do your gaming thing as a "final stress test" for now, and get back to us if it will still BSOD. I still have many hours to go before I go home. I live at the other side of the world


----------



## morbid_bean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> 75C is still good, specially with a Hyper212 EVO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just do your gaming thing as a "final stress test" for now, and get back to us if it will still BSOD. I still have many hours to go before I go home. I live at the other side of the world


HEHE sweet.. I am to understand that BF3/BF4 and MMORPG games are the go to games for stress testing. You have any suggestions?


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morbid_bean*
> 
> HEHE sweet.. I am to understand that BF3/BF4 and MMORPG games are the go to games for stress testing. You have any suggestions?


Well, I think that BF3/4 aren't very good examples - since they might very well crash on their own, with stock settings. Personally, I'll run Far Cry 3, Crysis 3, or Arkham Origins....


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morbid_bean*
> 
> HEHE sweet.. I am to understand that BF3/BF4 and MMORPG games are the go to games for stress testing. You have any suggestions?


I usually play these games for stressing: Far Cry 3, Crysis 3, Metro 2033/LL, and MMOs.


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *morbid_bean*
> 
> HEHE sweet.. I am to understand that BF3/BF4 and MMORPG games are the go to games for stress testing. You have any suggestions?
> 
> 
> 
> I usually play these games for stressing: Far Cry 3, Crysis 3, Metro 2033/LL, and MMOs.
Click to expand...

quick round of bf4 tdm operation locker when everyone is using xm25 or lvg's or lots of grenades. Disable v-sync and use console command "gametime.maxvariablefps 999" so the gpus are pushing out the maxium frames.

Add Resolution Scale to stress the memory a bit too


----------



## shmann

I just upgraded to the 4790K, and I started overclocking a bit. I was able to crank it up to 4.8 on air (212) with my VID at 1.35 V (I was surprised, but read on...), and I was seeing about 60-65 degrees in-game (this is a gaming machine primarily) and 70 degrees in Prime 95 (27.9 custom 1344-1344, as someone suggested).

Before bed, I thought hey, why not run a x264 loop overnight to assess long-term stability. Within seconds, all my temp alerts started going off like crazy: 86 degrees right off the bat!

I was under the impression that x264 would run cooler that prime95? Maybe not with the custom loop? Honestly I don't know what the custom loop even does









Can anyone comment and/or suggest how to proceed? I am happy if my games are stable, but I don't want to accidentally overheat this thing, either. I might have leeway to back off on the voltage (I jumped from 1.3 to 1.35), otherwise I can drop the multiplier to 4.7. Is x264 the way to go for my situation, or should I consider a different stress test (or is it relatively safe stick with prime95 custom if I'm just gaming)

Thanks!

EDIT: I already switched voltage mode to override and fixed my uncore ratio to stock


----------



## issdar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shmann*
> 
> I just upgraded to the 4790K, and I started overclocking a bit. I was able to crank it up to 4.8 on air (212) with my VID at 1.35 V (I was surprised, but read on...), and I was seeing about 60-65 degrees in-game (this is a gaming machine primarily) and 70 degrees in Prime 95 (27.9 custom 1344-1344, as someone suggested).
> 
> Before bed, I thought hey, why not run a x264 loop overnight to assess long-term stability. Within seconds, all my temp alerts started going off like crazy: 86 degrees right off the bat!
> 
> I was under the impression that x264 would run cooler that prime95? Maybe not with the custom loop? Honestly I don't know what the custom loop even does
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone comment and/or suggest how to proceed? I am happy if my games are stable, but I don't want to accidentally overheat this thing, either. I might have leeway to back off on the voltage (I jumped from 1.3 to 1.35), otherwise I can drop the multiplier to 4.7. Is x264 the way to go for my situation, or should I consider a different stress test (or is it relatively safe stick with prime95 custom if I'm just gaming)
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> EDIT: I already switched voltage mode to override and fixed my uncore ratio to stock


Hmm thats strange, I dont have much experience with the x264 loop need to look into it. Maybe its stressing different features of the cpu, I will give it a try and report my findings. also take a look at this thread someone wrote on x264 good explanation, from what I read temps shouldnt be higher....not sure.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1487922/going-deeper-on-the-x264-v2-stress-test


----------



## jdorje

Model: 4690k
Cooler: h80i
Motherboard: gigabyte z97x-sli

Core Multiplier: 46x
CPU VID: 1.28V
Vcore: 1.292V max
Uncore Multiplier: 39x
Uncore Voltage: 1.05V
Vrin: 1.78V
Stability Test: 8 loops x264
Batch Number: malay, L421B990
Ram: stock [actual XMP would be 1866 9-10-9-28 @ 1.5V]
LLC Setting: Auto

* In bios, I changed a lot of values from "auto" to their actual stock values. See screenshots.

* I have boost mode disabled in bios currently, though I don't see any difference in this setting. In general, I see no difference in benchmarks or heat from bumping the multiplier via boost mode or base mode, once the "short term boost" option is disabled (only in XTU).

* I've sometimes used XMP2 for the ram, which gives 1866 mhz. In benchmarks, one multiplier of ram (1600->1866) gives about the same performance increase as one multiplier of core (45x->46x). I've seen no difference in stability from the "overclocked" ram, though the voltage is only 1.5.

* Actual vcore looks like it's only reported by hwinfo. hwmonitor, xtu, and cpuz just report the VID value give or take .02 or so.

* Two other maybe-stable states are 45x with 1.21V VID, and 46x with 1.254V VID, both with 1.75V Vrin. These lower-voltage settings are pretty good. Interestingly the 46x setting is almost identical to the three overclocks listed in the spreadsheet. <= 44x core requires <= 1.2V. Simply keeping stock voltage and bumping to 40x is possible I think (though adaptive overvolts significantly in this range). [this paragraph is outdated]

* Having trouble getting 47x stable under x264, though I've seen no crashes on my settings outside of that stress test. Up to 1.37V/1.97V still fails to get through x264, with stock uncore and ram settings.

* In the bios, setting vcore to "auto" made it adaptive. This contradicts the original guide that says gigabyte doesn't have an adaptive option. Adaptive alternated between overvolting (too hot) and undervolting (unstable) though.

* In the bios, setting uncore (that's what the bios calls it!) to "auto" claimed to put it at 35x default, but actually adapted it to the core multiplier. Setting it to 35x (the actual default) keeps it at 35x though. Funny thing: at stock, the uncore is almost always at 39x since the "auto" boosts it along with the boost multiplier. For a while I kept it at 35x with auto, then 35x with 1.0V, but now I have it at 42x with 1.15V. The stability of this setting seems to be independent of the rest of the overclock.

* The h80i is set to push-pull on exhaust. I have it set to "quiet" mode, which is the only one that has reasonable volumes IMO. However, fan speed only affects the temps by a few degrees in real use as the heat sink is the bigger bottleneck than the radiator. If my ambient is 20C, water temp may be 40C and CPU temp 80C; in other words, the radiator is twice as good at dispelling heat as the heatsink is at taking it from the CPU.

* Getting a good mount on the h80i took an insane amount of work. The first mount was just bad, and when I removed it to remount I saw only half the heat sink was in contact with the chip. In the second mount I used rubber washers on the backplate to hold it flush with the motherboard, and mounted the heatsink *before* the radiator to ensure a flat mount. The heatsink is slightly underneath the radiator, and receives a significant amount of torque from the tubes connecting it, making this very difficult when following corsair's instructions to mount the radiator first.

* For anyone looking to overclock, I'd suggest first just setting the voltage to 1.15 and then bumping the multiplier one by one while watching temps. Then set voltage to 1.2 and continue. After 1.2 things start getting dicey and more stability testing and closer watching of temps is required. I found my Vrin needs to stay about 0.5V higher than VID.

Build: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/DG3Lf7
Bios screenshots: https://www.dropbox.com/l/Hf5i7YyigRtWkfwwNN8T4q
OC data: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1iXWkehcBNPrMOTEUIJV6uYdRVSHoa7HN2O07l60SoPY/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shmann*
> 
> I just upgraded to the 4790K, and I started overclocking a bit. I was able to crank it up to 4.8 on air (212) with my VID at 1.35 V (I was surprised, but read on...), and I was seeing about 60-65 degrees in-game (this is a gaming machine primarily) and 70 degrees in Prime 95 (27.9 custom 1344-1344, as someone suggested).
> 
> Before bed, I thought hey, why not run a x264 loop overnight to assess long-term stability. Within seconds, all my temp alerts started going off like crazy: 86 degrees right off the bat!
> 
> I was under the impression that x264 would run cooler that prime95? Maybe not with the custom loop? Honestly I don't know what the custom loop even does
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone comment and/or suggest how to proceed? I am happy if my games are stable, but I don't want to accidentally overheat this thing, either. I might have leeway to back off on the voltage (I jumped from 1.3 to 1.35), otherwise I can drop the multiplier to 4.7. Is x264 the way to go for my situation, or should I consider a different stress test (or is it relatively safe stick with prime95 custom if I'm just gaming)
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> EDIT: I already switched voltage mode to override and fixed my uncore ratio to stock


You probably don't have avx support on your operating system. Make sure that you have windows 7 service pack 1.

Those VID's are way too high for that cooler. By 1.2vcore prime running properly would already be maxed on temps.


----------



## shmann

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> You probably don't have avx support on your operating system. Make sure that you have windows 7 service pack 1.
> 
> Those VID's are way too high for that cooler. By 1.2vcore prime running properly would already be maxed on temps.


I have Windows 7 with all updates to date.

So your suggestion is to back up to 1.2 and start over with x264 maybe? This is mostly for fun anyway maybe I'll do that and invest on new cooling before I go crazy with it









Thanks!


----------



## jdorje

My suggestion is to ramp down the voltage in .01 increments until you hit instability, then go back up to something stable. 1.34v is a lot for a 212.

But if you want to integrate a new stress test, yeah start from low voltage oc and work your way up. The guide suggests picking two tests and sticking with them.


----------



## issdar

Hey guys I have a question, according to IETU my turbo boost power max is 512 W and processor current limit is 1023.875 A . I did not overclock using settings in IETU but rather in the bios of my MSI Z87 GD65. Those numbers appear to be the max is it safe to keep like this, or should I go into the Bios and update the settings to something more reasonable for my processor overclocked to 4.3 ghz. BTW I have a Intel Pentium G3258.


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *issdar*
> 
> Hey guys I have a question, according to IETU my turbo boost power max is 512 W and processor current limit is 1023.875 A . I did not overclock using settings in IETU but rather in the bios of my MSI Z87 GD65. Those numbers appear to be the max is it safe to keep like this, or should I go into the Bios and update the settings to something more reasonable for my processor overclocked to 4.3 ghz. BTW I have a Intel Pentium G3258.


Ignore those Wattage/amperage numbers


----------



## issdar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shmann*
> 
> I have Windows 7 with all updates to date.
> 
> So your suggestion is to back up to 1.2 and start over with x264 maybe? This is mostly for fun anyway maybe I'll do that and invest on new cooling before I go crazy with it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


I just downloaded the x264 V2 stress test in the first post to this guide and my temps where on par with the IETU stress test. I used normal priority and thread count auto.


----------



## issdar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> Ignore those Wattage/amperage numbers


Ok thank you


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> Ignore those Wattage/amperage numbers


What do those numbers mean anyway? Do they correspond to anything in the bios? What should I bump the wattage numbers to in the bios (from 88)?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shmann*
> 
> I have Windows 7 with all updates to date.
> 
> So your suggestion is to back up to 1.2 and start over with x264 maybe? This is mostly for fun anyway maybe I'll do that and invest on new cooling before I go crazy with it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


yea


----------



## shmann

my buddy has a 3570k, is there a guide like this that anyone can recommend for overclocking ivy bridge? the ones I saw werent quite so straightforward and clear as this guide


----------



## Genesiis

Hey all,

Can anybody tell me if my voltages are good or too high?

Cpu : 4690K
Mobo : Gigabyte Z97 - UD5H
Mult : x45
Overclock : 4.5ghz
Uncore : x40
Vcore : 1.25V
VRin : 2.15V
CPU Ring Voltage : 1.1V

Idle 30-35C
100% load on Prime 95 small fft : 69-77C


----------



## benjamen50

All voltages look fine. About the vrin voltage try getting it lower. Because I use 1.75-1.85v.


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Genesiis*
> 
> Hey all,
> 
> Can anybody tell me if my voltages are good or too high?
> 
> Cpu : 4690K
> Mobo : Gigabyte Z97 - UD5H
> Mult : x45
> Overclock : 4.5ghz
> Uncore : x40
> Vcore : 1.25V
> VRin : 2.15V
> CPU Ring Voltage : 1.1V
> 
> Idle 30-35C
> 100% load on Prime 95 small fft : 69-77C


The VRIN seems higher than the rest, and I had to look up what that was. The rest are well within safe range.
VRIN is the same as CPU input voltage on ASUS it seems like. That should really be below 2.0 around 1.85 or so as the above post states. 2.15 is going to make it run hot.


----------



## jdorje

I think your voltages are all higher than they need to be. Vrin might be .4 or .5 over core voltage; I do just fine with it adaptive maxing around 1.75. 1.25 vid gets me almost to 46x, with 45x only needing 1.21...this is highly chip dependent and my uncore is lower. 1.1v uncore at 40x sounds about right, though I don't know that 40x is worth it. Try dropping vid or vring in small increments if you want to stay at 45x. But your temps are quite low; I'd try for 46x.


----------



## benjamen50

Edit: ops wrong thread.


----------



## Genesiis

Oh okay, I dropped the Vrin down to 1.85V, no change in temperatures. Going to test overnight for stability


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Genesiis*
> 
> Oh okay, I dropped the Vrin down to 1.85V, no change in temperatures. Going to test overnight for stability


Interesting. I wonder what difference it has if there's no change in temperature...


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Interesting. I wonder what difference it has if there's no change in temperature...


Keep in mind that the vRIN supplies voltage to more than just the CPU, so I wouldn't really expect it to have a direct impact on the CPU temps.


----------



## Genesiis

Temps held below 80C for the stability test overnight on Prime95. Looks like I can probably push this chip to 4.6 or 4.7 with my temps. Thanks every1


----------



## jdorje

Got my 4690k to 4.7 ghz. See also my previous post at http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-guide-with-statistics/16130#post_23177398

47x multiplier
boost disabled
35x uncore
1.05V uncore
1.35V VID (1.368 is the maximum vcore in hwinfo)
1.85V Vrin

Down to 6:52 on SuperPi 1.5 32M. Temps are high during stress tests (mid 80s after ~20 minutes with XTU, and the water temp is still creeping up so it would surely go higher; p95 blend breaks 90C after about 3 minutes and I shut it off). So I'm not going to leave an overnight stress test run with this voltage, meaning I can't "prove" it's stable (though if it never crashes, that's good enough for me) and may end up just dropping back to 46x anyway unless I can reduce the voltage some (it may be overvolted slightly since I didn't bump the Vrin on 1.33/1.34V when I got instability faster).

Been using it for a day and temps max out in the mid 70s in gaming. Again this takes some time, as water temperatures (h80i) creep up very slowly.

Interestingly the crashes were different when I got a Vrin crash. Rather than black screen reboot the computer would just freeze in place. Kinda scary! But that was on auto Vrin which was 1.75. That also survived 30 minutes of supervised mixed stress testing, only to crash after a couple of hours of gaming - rather unusual compared to not-enough-VID crashes.

Random question: though I have the integrated GPU disabled in the bios, it's still allocated "auto" voltage which is 1-1.1V or something according to the bios default. Can I net any heat savings or damage my processor by dropping this to 0 volts?


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shmann*
> 
> I just upgraded to the 4790K, and I started overclocking a bit. I was able to crank it up to 4.8 on air (212) with my VID at 1.35 V (I was surprised, but read on...), and I was seeing about 60-65 degrees in-game (this is a gaming machine primarily) and 70 degrees in Prime 95 (27.9 custom 1344-1344, as someone suggested).
> 
> Before bed, I thought hey, why not run a x264 loop overnight to assess long-term stability. Within seconds, all my temp alerts started going off like crazy: 86 degrees right off the bat!


Prime95 has 4 tests it will run. The one I use is the blend test: 5-10C hotter than XTU test and a bit better at finding instabilities. The top one is the "max heat" one which is what everyone here talks about. For gods sake, do not run that one (or linpack stress test, supposedly even hotter) on 1.35V without running it on stock voltage and quite a few in between first to test.


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Prime95 has 4 tests it will run. The one I use is the blend test: 5-10C hotter than XTU test and a bit better at finding instabilities. The top one is the "max heat" one which is what everyone here talks about. For gods sake, do not run that one (or linpack stress test, supposedly even hotter) on 1.35V without running it on stock voltage and quite a few in between first to test.


Leave blend on for about an hour and it will run fft sizes that are small like the top one you talk about and it will have the same effect. Blend gets as hot as the others it just has a larger variance of fft size.


----------



## v2ikemees

Is it possible to have a that bad of a 4670k ? Mine wont boot anything over 40x even with 1.3v. It wont boot even if hit the OC gene button. I feel like i got sold a standard 4670 and not a K part because this is just bad.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v2ikemees*
> 
> Is it possible to have a that bad of a 4670k ? Mine wont boot anything over 40x even with 1.3v. It wont boot even if hit the OC gene button. I feel like i got sold a standard 4670 and not a K part because this is just bad.


what is your cache set at? Sounds like you left it on auto.

Set cache (uncore) to 35 with manual voltage 1.150v. Try to oc again.


----------



## tatmMRKIV




----------



## v2ikemees

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> what is your cache set at? Sounds like you left it on auto.
> 
> Set cache (uncore) to 35 with manual voltage 1.150v. Try to oc again.


All the tests i did were with uncore @ 34 and between 1.080-1.12 v
Have tried different input voltages 1.8-2v


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> Leave blend on for about an hour and it will run fft sizes that are small like the top one you talk about and it will have the same effect. Blend gets as hot as the others it just has a larger variance of fft size.


Wow, thanks for telling me that. That sounds even scarier than having it happen immediately.

Update...

My 4690k was almost stable at 47x with 1.35V and 1.75V (default) input voltage. The crashes I saw were different than vcore-related crashes: the computer would just freeze. Obviously it was my vrin that was the culprit, and on bumping it to 1.85V I got stability. But it was really hot; upper 80s even in XTU stress test and upper 70s in gaming; any higher-end stress test was right out.

But now I'm wondering if I was way overvolted. 46x only required 1.254V VID. Dropping to 1.3V with 47x and keeping the 1.85 Vrin seems stable and is about 10C cooler, though I'm not going to run p95 anymore (I guess I need a new secondary stress test...x268 maybe). And when I pushed 48x at 1.35V it survived a fair bit of XTU before doing a freeze-style Vrin crash.

My uncore is 35x and Vuncore (is that the right name?) 1.0V for all of this.


----------



## Dyaems

I think the computer freezing is still related to vCore. That happened to me a couple of times when doing quick stress test using XTU. Because one time I left it for around 10-15 minutes, manually rebooted the computer, and BlueScreenView reported a 0x124 bug check code after restart.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v2ikemees*
> 
> All the tests i did were with uncore @ 34 and between 1.080-1.12 v
> Have tried different input voltages 1.8-2v


34 for most boards means auto. It'd run at ~38 or maybe even some weird behavior like 40 or trying to match the core clock, which is why it's in the guide, been said thousands of times and it's important to manually set it to 33x instead, with a safe voltage like 1.15v for it

Keep input V 0.6v above vcore with llc on high until more advanced tweaking stage. For now, just set 1.2vcore, 1.8 input with those uncore settings and see what you can do.. maybe reset the bios settings first


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v2ikemees*
> 
> Is it possible to have a that bad of a 4670k ? Mine wont boot anything over 40x even with 1.3v. It wont boot even if hit the OC gene button. I feel like i got sold a standard 4670 and not a K part because this is just bad.


If your chip is actually that bad, your chip has actually set a new record throughout the entire 16,000 posts of this thread (and by a large margin). It's that or user error, so probably it's user error of some sort.


----------



## v2ikemees

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> If your chip is actually that bad, your chip has actually set a new record throughout the entire 16,000 posts of this thread (and by a large margin). It's that or user error, so probably it's user error of some sort.


Just got back home, going to test that 33x uncore now. I previously had Asus z87-a it had same problem. Stock bios tested asus optimal didnt boot. Now im running MSI z97 Gaming 3 and with MSI s OC gene button wont boot neither.

EDIT: well the 33x trick didnt work neither. so this must be faulty chip of some sort.

These are the settings:
When i tried 40 i changed the imput to 1.8-1.88
And Core v to 1.2-1.25


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!

















Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



[













Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v2ikemees*
> 
> Just got back home, going to test that 33x uncore now. I previously had Asus z87-a it had same problem. Stock bios tested asus optimal didnt boot. Now im running MSI z97 Gaming 3 and with MSI s OC gene button wont boot neither.
> 
> EDIT: well the 33x trick didnt work neither. so this must be faulty chip of some sort.
> 
> These are the settings:
> When i tried 40 i changed the imput to 1.8-1.88
> And Core v to 1.2-1.25
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Do you have a code or cpu led light coming on the mobo?


----------



## v2ikemees

No led light or any code.


----------



## Dyaems

Maybe you accidentally overadjusted something and you aren't aware for it during that time? I mean, on some (if not all) motherboards when the computer give problems regarding OC, whether it is BSOD related, or the computer just doesn't want to boot at all, it automatically reverts everything to stock settings after a couple of reboot attempts. Asrock boards likes to do this if I'm not mistaken.

And can't you just return/replace it? Intel covers shipping through everything if I'm not mistaken. Just buy a Celeron or something first, or maybe a G3258 to play around if you need your computer to be up and running. If it is still under store warranty, then maybe you can get an immediate replacement?


----------



## plath

I OC'd my 4670k to 4.2 cpu @ 1.222vid 4.1 ring @ 1.222 and 1.9VCIIN. And it's all stable for 8 hrs no matter what AIDA64 stress tests I run. But I can't put it on adaptive without the voltage presumeably being set too low and blue screening (happened during playing games). I've put cstates on and things are fine. Am I just not going to be able to use adaptive at all?


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *plath*
> 
> I OC'd my 4670k to 4.2 cpu @ 1.222vid 4.1 ring @ 1.222 and 1.9VCIIN. And it's all stable for 8 hrs no matter what AIDA64 stress tests I run. But I can't put it on adaptive without the voltage presumeably being set too low and blue screening (happened during playing games). I've put cstates on and things are fine. Am I just not going to be able to use adaptive at all?


You do not want to use adaptive in any way at all if you're OCing. Voltage will just spike really high at load unless you want that kind of thing.

If you want voltage to drop at idle or with low loads, enable C7 cstate instead in BIOS. Also make sure your power settings in Windows is set to "Balanced."


----------



## iRUSH

What's the norm for a 4690k 4.5 voltage? I'm at 1.202 IBT maximum stable and several hours into prime95, so far so good. Temps between 79-87c


----------



## jdorje

I don't think there is such thing as a norm; there is too much difference between chips. I had 1.21 vid at 4.5, 1.254 at 4.6, 1.33 at 4.7 (1.83 vrin). All with 4.2 uncore and 1.15v on that.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRUSH*
> 
> What's the norm for a 4690k 4.5 voltage? I'm at 1.202 IBT maximum stable and several hours into prime95, so far so good. Temps between 79-87c


~1.3 for 4670k, bit lower, maybe 1.25 for 4690k

why are you using IBT and prime?


----------



## iRUSH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> ~1.3 for 4670k, bit lower, maybe 1.25 for 4690k
> 
> why are you using IBT and prime?


We don't use IBT or Prime anymore? What would you suggest?

AIDA64 is wimpy compared to the two used and OCCT is about as good as Prime.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRUSH*
> 
> We don't use IBT or Prime anymore? What would you suggest?
> 
> AIDA64 is wimpy compared to the two used and OCCT is about as good as Prime.


x264 link in the op stress section.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRUSH*
> 
> We don't use IBT or Prime anymore? What would you suggest?
> 
> AIDA64 is wimpy compared to the two used and OCCT is about as good as Prime.


IBT is just Linpack, but it's a very out of date version that doesn't even support avx2 - Haswell is very capable of ~210gflops at 4ghz, you're probably getting nowhere close at any overclock with out of date software though. With the faster speed comes higher power draw, Linpack pulls twice as much power as pretty much any "real" load that's loading CPU cores to 100% like a video encoder, which makes it very hard to set one overclock using either linpack or normal software and use it for the other one without it being horribly inefficient (for example a 4ghz 1.1v overclock to run linpack at 80c.. vs a 4.6ghz 1.3v overclock to run a video encoder at 75c on the same cooling)

On top of that, Linpack, though it pulls the most power, isn't the hardest test to pass. Some large FFT's of prime v28 require more vcore, even though they pull way less power and run like 20-30c cooler. It just goes to show, blindly running the test that gets your CPU the hottest isn't the best way to stability test.


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRUSH*
> 
> AIDA64 is wimpy compared to the two used and OCCT is about as good as Prime.


Read the original post/guide.

If you use a "too strong" or "too hot" stress test you will get more stability than you need, unnecessarily reducing your overclock.


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Read the original post/guide.
> 
> If you use a "too strong" or "too hot" stress test you will get more stability than you need, unnecessarily reducing your overclock.


Meaning, we should all use Linpack?


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> Meaning, we should all use Linpack?


I deleted prime95 so I don't accidentally run it at my 4.7 oc!


----------



## plath

Anyone know how I can find out my Haswell batch number? Chip came as part of a premade so I don't have the box to refer to.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *plath*
> 
> Anyone know how I can find out my Haswell batch number? Chip came as part of a premade so I don't have the box to refer to.


The batch number is on the heatspreader of the CPU. I'm not sure if there's any software that will check that.


----------



## Dyaems

the batch number is also written on one of the stickers on the box, near the barcode.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> the batch number is also written on one of the stickers on the box, near the barcode.


"Chip came as part of a premade so I don't have the box to refer to."....


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> "Chip came as part of a premade so I don't have the box to refer to."....


i didnt backread the post above mine







too lazy and my apologies. only way to see the batch number is on the processor.. unless there is another post that you lapped as well!


----------



## Hequaqua

I'm new to OC'ing. My CPU is a i7-4770k(3.5ghz, 3.9ghz Turbo)

The only thing I have done is the following:

I changed the multiplier to 42(4.2mhz). I've tried 44 but it will not boot to the desktop.
I turned the Turbo features off during this.
I changed the ram to 1600mhz.

It will run fine with these settings, but I would like to go higher. I think the core voltage was 1.194v. I got that after running IETU for 30 mins.



Here are two screen shots from my bios:




As I said, I'm a noob. My question(s) are which of these setting do I want to adjust, and which ones do I not want to touch.

Thanks


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I'm new to OC'ing. My CPU is a i7-4770k(3.5ghz, 3.9ghz Turbo)
> 
> The only thing I have done is the following:
> 
> I changed the multiplier to 42(4.2mhz). I've tried 44 but it will not boot to the desktop.
> I turned the Turbo features off during this.
> I changed the ram to 1600mhz.
> 
> It will run fine with these settings, but I would like to go higher. I think the core voltage was 1.194v. I got that after running IETU for 30 mins.
> 
> Here are two screen shots from my bios:
> 
> As I said, I'm a noob. My question(s) are which of these setting do I want to adjust, and which ones do I not want to touch.
> 
> Thanks


Start off by reading the first page of this thread, that will definitely get you started, and give you some knowledge as to what you'll be doing. Also, it will give you tips on how to check for stability.


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> The only thing I have done is the following


1. Read through the entirety of the initial post (the actual guide).

2. Download the modified x264, the link from that guide. I also recommend installing coretemp and turning on overheat protection (coretemp seems nice since it has low overhead). Install hwinfo.

3. Change your core voltage (vid/vcore) to 1.15, and multiplier to 39x (that's stock, right?). Set the ring/uncore/cache voltage as 1.05 (stock, not auto), and the multiplier as 36x (1 higher than stock, not auto). Set Vccin/vrin to 1.76 (stock, not auto). Disable XMP. Make sure EIST and cstates (c6/c7) are enabled.

4. While doing step 5, monitor temperatures and voltages. Vcore is listed in hwinfo under "vcore". Temperature is listed in hwinfo.

5. Boot up and run x264 for an hour or two. You can watch a movie or browse the internet while doing so. If you're in a hurry you can go faster in this step but if you mark it down as "stable" when it's only "probably stable" you could get yourself in trouble later.

6. If it's stable, bump the core multiplier up by 1, and go back to step 4.

7. When you can no longer go higher, reread through the entirety of the initial post again. You should understand it better now, and you'll probably be ready to bump voltage a bit more.

Overclocking is a cost-effective way to raise your CPU performance, but it has a huge overhead in effort involved. It's a hobby, and if/when you don't enjoy tinkering with the hobby any more you should just find a stable/safe state and stick with it.


----------



## Tonza

I recently built new system with i7-4790K + Maximus VII Gene, so far i have gotten pretty nice results OC´ing the haswell chip, its been gaming and IBT stable with just 1.2V @ 4.6Ghz. Havent even tried more or lower vcore for the 4,6ghz setting, im sure it will go more, its not even delidded and max temps with Corator DS was little over 80c on some cores in IBT, in gaming its like max 60c. Gonna try push it more when i get my Swiftech H220-X. Using adaptive voltage now to get power saving options. But yeah OC was so hassle free, i just decided to slap 4,6Ghz with 1.2V and it has been rock solid for over week







.


----------



## jdorje

So, in my evolving understanding of overclocking I finally got x264 to work today. I guess before I had downloaded something based on a google search that then needed some other engine and turned into too much frustration. This time I just followed the link from the guide. Who knew it could be so simple?

Now, first of all, x264 is pretty amazing. Temps are actually lower than during stressful normal usage I'd say, yet it detects instability way faster than XTU, prime95, or whatever else I have tried (briefly) in the past. I suspect that running 8 threads on a 4-core machine is part of it, since this stresses the ring bus while actually creating a lot of down time for the CPU itself.

I'm actually a bit uncertain that this is a good thing. I've gone weeks without a crash on my current settings, yet they were unable to survive a single loop of x264. Bumping the VID helps, but still crashes eventually. In fact three tests in a row have all crashed at what might be the exact same spot, 1/3 of the way through loop 5. Does x264 always run the exact same loops? My VID is now higher than it should be for this core ratio, yet I'm no closer to stability. So it's back to stock settings for uncore (which is probably the culprit) and ram and starting over from square one. Alas!

This brings me to another question. The guide mentions LLC, IO voltage, SA voltage. I sort of have these in my bios, but they don't correspond well and that makes the lack of explanation in the guide problematic. The guide refers to a 100% or 12% LLC for instance, but I only have "normal", "turbo", "extreme" settings in the bios. Googling it doesn't help at all, though I assume there is an explanation at some point in the last 1600 pages of this thread. Can anyone explain what is known about these settings?


----------



## PaycheckNZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> So, in my evolving understanding of overclocking I finally got x264 to work today. I guess before I had downloaded something based on a google search that then needed some other engine and turned into too much frustration. This time I just followed the link from the guide. Who knew it could be so simple?
> 
> Now, first of all, x264 is pretty amazing. Temps are actually lower than during stressful normal usage I'd say, yet it detects instability way faster than XTU, prime95, or whatever else I have tried (briefly) in the past. I suspect that running 8 threads on a 4-core machine is part of it, since this stresses the ring bus while actually creating a lot of down time for the CPU itself.
> 
> I'm actually a bit uncertain that this is a good thing. I've gone weeks without a crash on my current settings, yet they were unable to survive a single loop of x264. Bumping the VID helps, but still crashes eventually. In fact three tests in a row have all crashed at what might be the exact same spot, 1/3 of the way through loop 5. Does x264 always run the exact same loops? My VID is now higher than it should be for this core ratio, yet I'm no closer to stability. So it's back to stock settings for uncore (which is probably the culprit) and ram and starting over from square one. Alas!
> 
> This brings me to another question. The guide mentions LLC, IO voltage, SA voltage. I sort of have these in my bios, but they don't correspond well and that makes the lack of explanation in the guide problematic. The guide refers to a 100% or 12% LLC for instance, but I only have "normal", "turbo", "extreme" settings in the bios. Googling it doesn't help at all, though I assume there is an explanation at some point in the last 1600 pages of this thread. Can anyone explain what is known about these settings?


When adding voltage to vcore doesn't seem to help, it might be more VCCIN that you need. Others told me that 0.6V above vcore is a good level and my test definitely confirmed it.

For LLC, if those are your only options, then I'd go for turbo. The extreme setting is pretty over the top I find.

Have you referred to this?:
http://www.overclock.net/a/common-bsod-error-code-list-for-overclocking


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaycheckNZ*
> 
> When adding voltage to vcore doesn't seem to help, it might be more VCCIN that you need. Others told me that 0.6V above vcore is a good level and my test definitely confirmed it.


I haven't had a confirmed vccin/vrin issue with less than 0.5 vrin above vcore, which is what I have it at. Bumping that would be the next step, but the first step is to lower the uncore to redefine a stable state. In fact, keeping the same settings with stock uncore and ram does seem stable.

As you raise ring voltage (Vuncore), does that cause the need for more input voltage (vrin/vccin)?


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> 1. Read through the entirety of the initial post (the actual guide).
> 
> 2. Download the modified x264, the link from that guide. I also recommend installing coretemp and turning on overheat protection (coretemp seems nice since it has low overhead). Install hwinfo.
> 
> 3. Change your core voltage (vid/vcore) to 1.15, and multiplier to 39x (that's stock, right?). Set the ring/uncore/cache voltage as 1.05 (stock, not auto), and the multiplier as 36x (1 higher than stock, not auto). Set Vccin/vrin to 1.76 (stock, not auto). Disable XMP. Make sure EIST and cstates (c6/c7) are enabled.
> 
> 4. While doing step 5, monitor temperatures and voltages. Vcore is listed in hwinfo under "vcore". Temperature is listed in hwinfo.
> 
> 5. Boot up and run x264 for an hour or two. You can watch a movie or browse the internet while doing so. If you're in a hurry you can go faster in this step but if you mark it down as "stable" when it's only "probably stable" you could get yourself in trouble later.
> 
> 6. If it's stable, bump the core multiplier up by 1, and go back to step 4.
> 
> 7. When you can no longer go higher, reread through the entirety of the initial post again. You should understand it better now, and you'll probably be ready to bump voltage a bit more.
> 
> Overclocking is a cost-effective way to raise your CPU performance, but it has a huge overhead in effort involved. It's a hobby, and if/when you don't enjoy tinkering with the hobby any more you should just find a stable/safe state and stick with it.


I tried those. It wouldn't boot. At least I think I had those set correctly. Here is what I was able to get.



Here is the bottom half of HWiNFO:


http://valid.x86.fr/f68dll

I changed the multiplier to 44. Turned off Turbo. Change the core voltage to 1.246v. I'm not sure if I have XMP disabled or not. I was able to surf around without crashing. I didn't change anything else. The temps did hit 75°(C), but for the most part the stayed right around 69-72°.

Do the rest of the voltages and temps look OK? I just did a light 15 min IETU. I will run IBT later and see how it does. It seems to be running fine.


----------



## jdorje

In using x264, I've had a dozen or dozens of crashes. Funny thing is, they all happen on loops 1, 3, or 5. What gives?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> In using x264, I've had a dozen or dozens of crashes. Funny thing is, they all happen on loops 1, 3, or 5. What gives?


9 times out of 10 you should just raise vcore and not look to far into it. other times its input voltage or cache/ cache voltage causing it.


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> 9 times out of 10 you should just raise vcore and not look to far into it. other times its input voltage or cache/ cache voltage causing it.


Yeah, I have it stable now (i had uncore raised too high without sufficient testing). I am just wondering what loops 2, 4, 6, 7, and 8 are missing that 1,3,5 seem to have in abundance.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Yeah, I have it stable now (i had uncore raised too high without sufficient testing). I am just wondering what loops 2, 4, 6, 7, and 8 are missing that 1,3,5 seem to have in abundance.


how many threads are you running ?


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> how many threads are you running ?


8 threads on a 4690k. More threads seems to increase stability testing (probably particularly so with the high uncore, which handles thread swapping right?) while decreasing temperatures.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> 8 threads on a 4690k. More threads seems to increase stability testing (probably particularly so with the high uncore, which handles thread swapping right?) while decreasing temperatures.


if you run 6 threads instead it will prolly crash at a different point. I think its just cycling though and those odds number are when your weakest core is failling. I have had it crash on just about every loop 1 to 38 before.


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> if you run 6 threads instead it will prolly crash at a different point. I think its just cycling though and those odds number are when your weakest core is failling. I have had it crash on just about every loop 1 to 38 before.


So each loop is always the same on each run? How does that work?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> So each loop is always the same on each run? How does that work?


because there is a video inside the folder it is encoding over and over. you can dig through the file and watch the video.
1 loop = 1 full encode


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> because there is a video inside the folder it is encoding over and over. you can dig through the file and watch it.


Ah, okay. Why shouldn't it encode different videos? Wouldn't that be more diverse testing?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Ah, okay. Why shouldn't it encode different videos? Wouldn't that be more diverse testing?


No. It is already very good at findiong instability if used right..

A different video would just take a different amount of time each loop.


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> No. It is already very good at findiong instability if used right..
> 
> A different video would just take a different amount of time each loop.


If used right? Are there different ways to use it? It certainly is good (too good maybe) at finding instability...pretty sure I could be unstable in x264 and still completely stable ("rock solid", as people say for no reason) in normal usage.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> If used right? Are there different ways to use it? It certainly is good (too good maybe) at finding instability...pretty sure I could be unstable in x264 and still completely stable ("rock solid", as people say for no reason) in normal usage.


yea run it for at least 6 hours. If you only do 1 loop thats the wrong way.


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> yea run it for at least 6 hours. If you only do 1 loop thats the wrong way.


Does it have to be six consecutive hours? Or is three batches of two hours (8 loops) just as good?

I'm still really confused as to why loops 1 3 5 get the crashes while 2 4 6 never do.


----------



## PaycheckNZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> I haven't had a confirmed vccin/vrin issue with less than 0.5 vrin above vcore, which is what I have it at. Bumping that would be the next step, but the first step is to lower the uncore to redefine a stable state. In fact, keeping the same settings with stock uncore and ram does seem stable.
> 
> As you raise ring voltage (Vuncore), does that cause the need for more input voltage (vrin/vccin)?


I have. 0.5V above vcore just wasn't enough for stability on my system. 0.6 was though.
Yes, do drop your uncore first.

vccin shouldn't be of any concern for uncore because uncore should be less than vcore, so it would affect that first.

Don't worry much about trying to up uncore, it doesn't really make much difference. RAM speed is more important.


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaycheckNZ*
> 
> I have. 0.5V above vcore just wasn't enough for stability on my system. 0.6 was though.
> Yes, do drop your uncore first.
> 
> vccin shouldn't be of any concern for uncore because uncore should be less than vcore, so it would affect that first.
> 
> Don't worry much about trying to up uncore, it doesn't really make much difference. RAM speed is more important.


Okay, thanks. I did raise vrin but that didn't seem to have any effect. Rasing vcore slightly and dropping uncore back to stock did the trick. Ram (1866/9/1.5v) is back to xmp now with no loss of stability. One level of ram boost (1600->1866) seems comparable to one level of core boost (45->46). One level of uncore boost is like 1/10 to 1/20 that much. Of course it all depends on the application.

Although uncore is lower than core, I could see how raising it would require more input voltage. Something like input = core + uncore - 0.6 or something. Though if things are in parallell here it might be rather a different formla, more like input = max(core,uncore)*1.5


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Does it have to be six consecutive hours? Or is three batches of two hours (8 loops) just as good?
> 
> I'm still really confused as to why loops 1 3 5 get the crashes while 2 4 6 never do.


i run like 50 loops. All at one time. No point in splitting it up.

Like i said earlier. Your looking too far into it. Just up the voltage.

What loop its on is not significant.

Except if it instantly freezes your futher off then if it runs a few hours first.


----------



## PaycheckNZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Okay, thanks. I did raise vrin but that didn't seem to have any effect. Rasing vcore slightly and dropping uncore back to stock did the trick. Ram (1866/9/1.5v) is back to xmp now with no loss of stability. One level of ram boost (1600->1866) seems comparable to one level of core boost (45->46). One level of uncore boost is like 1/10 to 1/20 that much. Of course it all depends on the application.
> 
> Although uncore is lower than core, I could see how raising it would require more input voltage. Something like input = core + uncore - 0.6 or something. Though if things are in parallell here it might be rather a different formla, more like input = max(core,uncore)*1.5


That's good to hear it was just the uncore. When my uncore voltage is too low, I tend to get freezes/hangs rather than bluescreens. I'm quite happy with leaving my cache at a modest speed and voltage. I figured out a nice level and haven't had to touch it since.

On the topic of RAM? I'm not sure what is best to measure RAM performance. Sandra just seemed overly complicated so I got rid of it. I just need something that does a bunch of quick measurements and gives me some overall score for it. What have others found?
Being a developer myself, I'm tempted to write something simple of my own.

I started overclocking my RAM only recently (CMZ8GX3M2A1866C9). Its XMP is 1866 9-10-9-27 @ 1.5V, but I run it happily at 2400 11-12-11-31 @1.45V, having passed 4 full memtest86 passes, quite a bit of Prime95, and sufficient gaming since.
I.e. overclocked by >28% and run it below stock voltage! I can run it a step or two higher at least, if I increase coltage above stock, but I haven't bothered to take the time to test it thoroughly above 2400.
Does RAM normally overclock this easily? Is it worth going higher, or would others consider 2400 good enough?

Once I worked out the limits to the main timings of my RAM, I made a spreadsheet to calculate the same relative timings for any RAM speed.


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaycheckNZ*
> 
> When my uncore voltage is too low, I tend to get freezes/hangs rather than bluescreens.


I've been getting nothing but freezes/hangs the last couple of days. Even with the same uncore, if I just drop my vcore .01 it'll be unstable and will freeze (not bluescreen).


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> I've been getting nothing but freezes/hangs the last couple of days. Even with the same uncore, if I just drop my vcore .01 it'll be unstable and will freeze (not bluescreen).


cache can be stable at one core multiplier and not at the next if its higher than stock.

I always drop it a few hundred mhz before adding more vcore to see if it gets rid of any instability.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> If used right? Are there different ways to use it? It certainly is good (too good maybe) at finding instability...pretty sure I could be unstable in x264 and still completely stable ("rock solid", as people say for no reason) in normal usage.


x264 IS normal usage, that's the whole point of the test. If you can't use x264 you can't encode video (after editing, for re-encoding, for livestreaming to twitch for example) and these are not things that are uncommon for people to do on modern systems. If you can't even pass an overnight x264 than add 0.02vcore, 0.05 input your system probably won't be very solid

Quote:


> I started overclocking my RAM only recently (CMZ8GX3M2A1866C9). Its XMP is 1866 9-10-9-27 @ 1.5V, but I run it happily at 2400 11-12-11-31 @1.45V, having passed 4 full memtest86 passes, quite a bit of Prime95, and sufficient gaming since.
> I.e. overclocked by >28% and run it below stock voltage!


1866 / 9 = 207
2400 / 11 = 218

more like a 5% overclock than a 28% one - latency matters a LOT. You should benchmark your RAM carefully when adjusting, and consider using 1.65v to get decent timings, instead of just raising the frequency but keeping similar latency to stock


----------



## Dyaems

I was wondering why I am getting 0x124 BSOD when I stress my CPU everytime I leave it overnight when I go to sleep. When I woke up earlier I got another BSOD after 6 hours I'm guessing. I checked the BIOS and the vCache is set at 1.115v...







Mistyped 1.15v lol


----------



## iRUSH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> I was wondering why I am getting 0x124 BSOD when I stress my CPU everytime I leave it overnight when I go to sleep. When I woke up earlier I got another BSOD after 6 hours I'm guessing. I checked the BIOS and the vCache is set at 1.115v...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mistyped 1.15v lol


Isn't 124 a sign of a need for more voltage?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRUSH*
> 
> Isn't 124 a sign of a need for more voltage?


Cache voltage is a voltage









124 crashes happen from cache too


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRUSH*
> 
> Isn't 124 a sign of a need for more voltage?


0x124 also happen if cache is too low, just as Cyro999 said







I can't think of any BSOD code specifically for Cache, beside 0x124. Maybe there is, but I'm not sure.


----------



## blackhole2013

Cyro999 please tell me what you think the max voltage i should put the uncore .... is 1.2 good


----------



## Cyro999

Yea, i use 1.2 or otherwise approx ~0.1v less than vcore


----------



## blackhole2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Yea, i use 1.2 or otherwise approx ~0.1v less than vcore


cool 1.2 gives me 4.5 uncore and 4.7 core at 1.3 so that seems like where i should be ..


----------



## jdorje

Going higher than 1.2v uncore is not likely to be worth it. Nobody knows what the highest safe voltage is and nobody needs to know because you hit stability problems well before then.


----------



## RedTea

Hello everyone!
I've been following this thread for a long time and I'd like to thank everyone for posting and sharing tips!

Got a little of a problemto share with you:
Been tweaking my I5 4690k for quite long till I decided to stay at default (35x-39x).
When I set XMP 1.3 and auto frequency from the bios, ram goes up to 1,867 (not 1866 as it should), and appears to crash sometimes.
Then I tried to lock the frequency to 18,66 but it shows (on cpuz anyway) that it's still 1867, and crashes aswell.

Now I'm really scared that I should have follow Intel Instructions (1333-1600) ram speed, but then I saw couple of review using 1866 rams so I just followed them.
The mobo in question is GIG z97-soc, maybe I have to tweak PCB core, input voltage or something?
With regards,
Luca


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedTea*
> 
> Hello everyone!
> I've been following this thread for a long time and I'd like to thank everyone for posting and sharing tips!
> 
> Got a little of a problemto share with you:
> Been tweaking my I5 4690k for quite long till I decided to stay at default (35x-39x).
> When I set XMP 1.3 and auto frequency from the bios, ram goes up to 1,867 (not 1866 as it should), and appears to crash sometimes.
> Then I tried to lock the frequency to 18,66 but it shows (on cpuz anyway) that it's still 1867, and crashes aswell.
> 
> Now I'm really scared that I should have follow Intel Instructions (1333-1600) ram speed, but then I saw couple of review using 1866 rams so I just followed them.
> The mobo in question is GIG z97-soc, maybe I have to tweak PCB core, input voltage or something?
> With regards,
> Luca


1866 and 1867 are basically the same. Your base clock for CPU might be slightly over 100mhz


----------



## RedTea

Thanks for your quick reply!

I gave a deeper look and yes, looks like the turbo goes at 3,91 and base clock host/PCIe goes slightly higher than 100mhz.
How can I fix it? Spread spectrum is on auto (and every thick on manual adds a 0,01%) and transmission speed is at 1,00x

EDIT: crashes always occurs.
With XMP on, more often or when the iGPU is enabled.
I'm scared the cpu has some factory defects, since it's all brand new bought on august 2014


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedTea*
> 
> Thanks for your quick reply!
> 
> I gave a deeper look and yes, looks like the turbo goes at 3,91 and base clock host/PCIe goes slightly higher than 100mhz.
> How can I fix it? Spread spectrum is on auto (and every thick on manual adds a 0,01%) and transmission speed is at 1,00x
> 
> EDIT: crashes always occurs.
> With XMP on, more often or when the iGPU is enabled.
> I'm scared the cpu has some factory defects, since it's all brand new bought on august 2014


Hiya RedTea. Not to worry! Chances are extremely low that there's anything wrong with any of your components.
My suspicion would be that your processor needs a little more voltage. Your RAM XMP settings are fine.
What voltage is your core and cache set at?


----------



## RedTea

Hey electro2u! Thanks for your answer!
Ok, thank God,
Now that I think better, the Vrin is on auto (1,800 should be the stock value) but it always stays on 1,764, never reaches the default.
Vcore is also set to auto, going from 1,067 to 1,084, once again not as the default (1,100).
Meanwhile Cache (uncore?) has been locked manually @ x35, with a Vring set on auto (1,050 shows)
Core speed is at 35x, with intel boost x39,x39,x38 and x37 multipliers.
All intel functions are enabled.

Thank you all very much for the effort of healing me,
and I feel sorry for my very rusty english.

With regards,
Luca


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedTea*
> 
> Hey electro2u! Thanks for your answer!
> Ok, thank God,
> Now that I think better, the Vrin is on auto (1,800 should be the stock value) but it always stays on 1,764, never reaches the default.
> Vcore is also set to auto, going from 1,067 to 1,084, once again not as the default (1,100).
> Meanwhile Cache (uncore?) has been locked manually @ x35, with a Vring set on auto (1,050 shows)
> Core speed is at 35x, with intel boost x39,x39,x38 and x37 multipliers.
> All intel functions are enabled.
> 
> Thank you all very much for the effort of healing me,
> and I feel sorry for my very rusty english.
> 
> With regards,
> Luca


No problem! Hey those voltages seem pretty low, lets go with some manual settings and see what happens. Very good info you gave.
The low values are normal, there's always a bit of difference between what it *should* be and what it actually is. It's impossible for the software to tell you completely accurately what voltages are in reality.
I think Vrin can stay on Auto.
Let's change both the Vcore and Vring to 1.15.
I think in the case of your processor, a little over default is necessary to be stable while boosting (and 1.15v is still quite low--for comparison many people that overclock our Devil's Canyon processors use 1.3VCore and 1.2Vring)


----------



## RedTea

Ok done. Let's see if it works! Hope I won't have to disturb anymore!









Meanwhile I keep an eye at this topic (and all around, the forum),
I thank you very much for the time spent trying to help me and the quick answers!

With regards,
Luca


----------



## jdorje

Just for clarity:

Vrin = vccin = input voltage = 1.7-2.1v

Vring = vuncore = uncore voltage = 1-1.25v

Uncore = cache = ring bus multiplier = 35-45

Vcore = vid = core voltage = 1-1.45v

Though technically vcore means the actual core voltage while vid is the voltage set in bios. Often vcore is stated when it's really vid that is meant (in xtu, cpuz, etc).

It's very confusing since different motherboard and software refer to these differently. And I was momentarily confused by vrin versus vring in the previous post. Very important you set the vrin to 1.75 and not the vring!


----------



## RedTea

Hey jdorje!
Yes indeed, I will pay attention tweaking this haswell cpu. The first impression (coming from an E6750) was like "wao", so many voltages!
Thank you for the reminder!


----------



## Nicholars

Do you think 4200mhz at 1.098-1.107v means it is a good chip? Also what is an extremely safe voltage for 24/7 use on adaptive ? 1.15v (1.25 with AVX overvolting itself) ?

More interested in moderate overclock at low volts than pushing limits.


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Do you think 4200mhz at 1.098-1.107v means it is a good chip? Also what is an extremely safe voltage for 24/7 use on adaptive ? 1.15v (1.25 with AVX overvolting itself) ?
> 
> More interested in moderate overclock at low volts than pushing limits.


Do not use adaptive, specially if you're using synthetic tests. It is already stated in page one unless you did not read it







You can try to set your core VID at 1.25v, then stress your processor. If you feel like it is good enough, then lower the voltage by few increments until you get instability.

In addition to that, you can enable C7 CStates on BIOS so that voltage will drop if the processor is not in heavy use or in idle.

1.250v is normal for 4.2ghz though, at least in my experience.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> Do not use adaptive, specially if you're using synthetic tests. It is already stated in page one unless you did not read it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can try to set your core VID at 1.25v, then stress your processor. If you feel like it is good enough, then lower the voltage by few increments until you get instability.
> 
> In addition to that, you can enable C7 CStates on BIOS so that voltage will drop if the processor is not in heavy use or in idle.
> 
> 1.250v is normal for 4.2ghz though, at least in my experience.


So 4.2ghz at 1.1v is pretty good then, so why not use adaptive on the asus Z97-a? You can set all of the voltages etc. seems to work well. manual override just sets it at the same voltage all the time. I need it to have the same power saving features as it does at default settings. What is wrong with the manual adaptive setting on the asus z97? It seems like the best option... Lets you set the voltage + offset + boost voltage


----------



## Dyaems

If you want to use adaptive then go for it, we wont stop you. Its your money anyways. But please try to read page 1 first


----------



## Nicholars

If I do not want to use "manual override" which forces the same voltage what do I use then? adaptive or offset mode? Adaptive mode on this motherboard lets you set the offset and boost voltages... I don't understand why it is better to force a constant voltage than to use adaptive or offset mode. I tried manual and it just stays at the same voltage all the time...

If I am leaving 0.1v "spare" so that the max it will go when using AVX is 1.25 for example (if its set at 1.15v) then what is wrong with using that? Is there a better way to do it, to keep all power saving settings and run at lowest volts needed at the time eg. all power states working as default, 1.15v when using normal instructions 90% of the time and then 1.25v when needed for AVX... That way you are always using the minimum voltage needed for what you are doing?


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> If you want to use adaptive then go for it, we wont stop you. Its your money anyways. But please try to read page 1 first


I did read page 1, but isn't it based on older motherboards?


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> If I do not want to use "manual override" which forces the same voltage what do I use then? adaptive or offset mode? Adaptive mode on this motherboard lets you set the offset and boost voltages... I don't understand why it is better to force a constant voltage than to use adaptive or offset mode. I tried manual and it just stays at the same voltage all the time...
> 
> If I am leaving 0.1v "spare" so that the max it will go when using AVX is 1.25 for example (if its set at 1.15v) then what is wrong with using that? Is there a better way to do it, to keep all power saving settings and run at lowest volts needed at the time eg. all power states working as default, 1.15v when using normal instructions 90% of the time and then 1.25v when needed for AVX... That way you are always using the minimum voltage needed for what you are doing?


Most people suggest Override Mode (a fixed voltage) which in combination with active C-States lowers VCore and frequencies, when required. I use Adaptive on my per-core o/c profile only, because there's no other way to achieve that o/c, and because I like to experiment a bit.

ps: it would be better if you would fill up your signature (with your current system).


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> So 4.2ghz at 1.1v is pretty good then, so why not use adaptive on the asus Z97-a? You can set all of the voltages etc. seems to work well. manual override just sets it at the same voltage all the time. I need it to have the same power saving features as it does at default settings. What is wrong with the manual adaptive setting on the asus z97? It seems like the best option... Lets you set the voltage + offset + boost voltage


Quote:


> manual override just sets it at the same voltage all the time


The reason that nobody is using adaptive is because that's not actually true and manual works just as well as adaptive for low loads or idle states (while allowing you to specify a load voltage that it will never deviate from). That's written very clearly in the OP, with testing on one mobo - either way, you need to manually enable c-states, EIST etc for the best idle states


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Most people suggest Override Mode (a fixed voltage) which in combination with active C-States lowers VCore and frequencies, when required. I use Adaptive on my per-core o/c profile only, because there's no other way to achieve that o/c, and because I like to experiment a bit.
> 
> ps: it would be better if you would fill up your signature (with your current system).


Done, Just got a new system coming from a Q6700 and AMD 5870, quite an upgrade its about 3x the speed







I am trying to get some overclocks that are a good performance boost but are not even remotely dangerous voltages or temps, so far I have got 4.2ghz at 1.1v using adaptive which is prime 95 stable (older version) for an hour (didn't fail I stopped it) and 60 degrees highest temp, trying to get about 4.2-4.4ghz at the lowest possible voltages and temps while keeping all the power saving features etc.

If you are forcing a set voltage isn't that going to be putting too much volts through the CPU all the time? If AVX needs another 0.1v and 90% of the time you are not using AVX would it not be better to set it to a lower setting and let the CPU overvolt itself when needed? Or does it still overvolt by ~0.1v with AVX in manual override mode? otherwise you are putting an extra 0.1v through the CPU at all times when only 10% of the time (or less) you will actually be needing the extra voltage for it to be stable with AVX?


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> The reason that nobody is using adaptive is because that's not actually true and manual works just as well as adaptive for low loads or idle states (while allowing you to specify a load voltage that it will never deviate from). That's written very clearly in the OP, with testing on one mobo - either way, you need to manually enable c-states, EIST etc for the best idle states


I see, so can you set the voltage so it is the correct voltage needed? For example it uses Cstates and EIST for idle, when gaming or normal tasks (no avx) it will just use 1.15v and then can you set a max voltage that it will only use when it needs it (eg. 1.25v for avx)... That way you would always be getting the best temps and lowest volts for whatever you are doing. Not trying to get an extreme OC, just want to get 10-20% better performance at lowest possible volts, temps etc.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> I see, so can you set the voltage so it is the correct voltage needed? For example it uses Cstates and EIST for idle, when gaming or normal tasks (no avx) it will just use 1.15v and then can you set a max voltage that it will only use when it needs it (eg. 1.25v for avx)... That way you would always be getting the best temps and lowest volts for whatever you are doing.


avx does not need 0.1v higher, at least not regular uses of it. Some synthetic uses might, but they're never encountered unless you go and run something like prime28.5 large fft for example - so you can just set whatever V works and it'll never rise.

If your CPU isn't near 100% load, frequency and volts will automatically drop to match the load with EIST and maybe other stuff, if you set Windows to manage it that way (power plan) for example web browsing, playing a video, skype open etc and my CPU is just at 800-2000mhz and ~0.7-1v


----------



## LostParticle

@Nicholars, please look at this to get an idea.









What you ask, regarding Adaptive, perhaps can be done IF you can set a max value for Adaptive. I don't know if your motherboard offers this function. You should check it out and experiment on your own with low clocks and voltages


----------



## Nicholars

So I need to set the highest voltage I want to use eg.1.2v using manual override, and then see what clocks I can get with that voltage, and the CPU will never go above 1.2v even when AVX is used? Set it at 1.2v manual override and ignore all the offset and adaptive settings etc. then set cstates and eist?


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> @Nicholars, please look at this to get an idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What you ask, regarding Adaptive, *perhaps can be done IF you can set a max value for Adaptive*. I don't know if your motherboard offers this function. You should check it out and experiment on your own with low clocks and voltages


That is manual/override in his board, which seems that he does not understand it _yet_.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> So I need to set the highest voltage I want to use eg.1.2v using manual override, and then see what clocks I can get with that voltage, and the CPU will never go above 1.2v even when AVX is used? Set it at 1.2v manual override and ignore all the offset and adaptive settings etc. then set cstates and eist?


Yes, you are correct. If you manually set the voltage at a certain parameter (like 1.2v) if you fully stress the processor it will never go beyond 1.2v. We are talking about Core Voltage though, not VID. Assuming you actually read page 1, you should be able to understand the difference between Core Voltage and VID









Just not to hassle you going back to the first page, VID is the voltage you set in BIOs, and Core Voltage is what is showing on most monitoring programs, which is abit higher than the VID, around 0.02v usually.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> That is manual/override in his board, which seems that he does not understand it _yet_.
> Yes, you are correct. If you manually set the voltage at a certain parameter (like 1.2v) if you fully stress the processor it will never go beyond 1.2v. We are talking about Core Voltage though, not VID. Assuming you actually read page 1, you should be able to understand the difference between Core Voltage and VID
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just not to hassle you going back to the first page, VID is the voltage you set in BIOs, and Core Voltage is what is showing on most monitoring programs, which is abit higher than the VID, around 0.02v usually.


I do sort of understand but I was seeing if it is possible (with the newer asus z97) to set it up better as with haswell it only needs the extra voltage for using AVX instructions and manual override will be running it at the max voltage needed all the time. Or is it that AVX does not even need an extra 0.1v and it is a problem with adaptive adding too much when AVX is used.... I don't know.... So with a new Z-97 the best method is still like it says on page 1? With all the options in the Z97-a bios I thought there might be a better way of doing it. I don't know if it actually needs an extra 0.1v for AVX or if that is a problem with adaptive mode overvolting the CPU too much. Trying to find out the best way to do it before I waste any more time doing it the wrong way

Now I don't know how to stress test the CPU because if I use a non AVX test and it is stable it might then crash when using AVX, it was a lot simpler to overclock the Q6700! if I use old prime 95, then new prime 95, then X264 and it passes all 3 that should be stable?


----------



## Nicholars

Now it won't let me use manual overide, I try and set it to 1.200v and when I press enter it goes back to 1.100v.... :S


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> I do sort of understand but I was seeing if it is possible (with the newer asus z97) to set it up better as with haswell it only needs the extra voltage for using AVX instructions and manual override will be running it at the max voltage needed all the time. Or is it that AVX does not even need an extra 0.1v and it is a problem with adaptive adding too much when AVX is used.... I don't know.... So with a new Z-97 the best method is still like it says on page 1? With all the options in the Z97-a bios I thought there might be a better way of doing it. I don't know if it actually needs an extra 0.1v for AVX or if that is a problem with adaptive mode overvolting the CPU too much. Trying to find out the best way to do it before I waste any more time doing it the wrong way
> 
> Now I don't know how to stress test the CPU because if I use a non AVX test and it is stable it might then crash when using AVX, it was a lot simpler to overclock the Q6700! if I use old prime 95, then new prime 95, then X264 and it passes all 3 that should be stable?


I'm pretty sure manual / override is always used since Sandy/Ivy Bridge processors. Also, Z87 or Z97 does not matter IMHO, they are basically the same.

_I could be wrong here_, but I also think the "extra voltage" you're saying does not solely apply to AVX, it is also used in games if it is CPU-intensive, Crysis, Metro, BF4, MMOs, etc.. I mean, I set my voltage at 1.25v for my OC, but when I play cpu-heavy games or even stress with non-AVX programs like XTU, voltage is running at 1.25v, but if I just do browsing or light gaming, voltage does not crank to 1.25v at all.

People mostly use X264 in this thread (but feel free to use others as well!) because it is the closest to real-world usage as you're simply encoding a huge video and also uses AVX instructions while doesn't require as much voltage and heat than other stress tests, specially synthetic ones like p95.

Running x264 for 3 loops is not good at all, try to leave it overnight when you sleep, so that you don't need to stare at your monitor for hours









I apologize in advance if I answered your concern incorrectly, I don't really use English when I'm away from the computer xD


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> So I need to set the highest voltage I want to use eg.1.2v using manual override, and then see what clocks I can get with that voltage, and the CPU will never go above 1.2v even when AVX is used? Set it at 1.2v manual override and ignore all the offset and adaptive settings etc. then set cstates and eist?


Yea

There's actually a behavior that causes it to use 0.02v higher than that when under high loads, so 1.2v set would give 1.2v sometimes, 1.22v sometimes.

The same thing happens with Uncore/cache - if you set 1.2v there, it can be 1.23v or 1.24v sometimes, depending on the board. Just be aware of those 2 rises and plan around it (0.02 for vcore, 0.03-0.04 for uncore/cache)


----------



## Nicholars

Thanks for the advice, I will give it another try tomorrow using manual instead of adaptive or offset, would be good if it was possible to set adaptive and set a max voltage so that it does not randomly add 0.1v to whatever you have set. On my old motherboard there were about 5 settings to change, on this Z97-a there are about 50 it is confusing.


----------



## elox

Hey Guys, my 4690k (devils Canyon) is runing stable at 4,4Ghz with Vccin undervolted to 1,6v(default 1,7), vcore voltage locked to 1,15v and ring voltage set a little bit higher.
Other Voltages are locked to default.

For 4,6Ghz, had to increase vcore to 1,26v
Tested with Aida64, BF4 and FC4, not tested with prime95.

Greets from Austria.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> I did read page 1, but isn't it based on older motherboards?


Wait, what? I did my guide based off of a z87 motherboard, yes, but not much has changed since then.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elox*
> 
> Hey Guys, my 4690k (devils Canyon) is runing stable at 4,4Ghz with Vccin undervolted to 1,6v(default 1,7), vcore voltage locked to 1,15v and ring voltage set a little bit higher.
> Other Voltages are locked to default.
> 
> For 4,6Ghz, had to increase vcore to 1,26v
> Tested with Aida64, BF4 and FC4, not tested with prime95.
> 
> Greets from Austria.


that is simlular to my 4790k except I run 1.80v input voltage.

My 4.6ghz profile is 1.250v. I was able to lower my vcore by raising that input voltage. That is something you can consider if you want to drop vcore more.

Not sure about your mobo brand but if it is asrock then i understand the lower input voltage working for you. It been reported low input voltage works well on some asrock boards.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Wait, what? I did my guide based off of a z87 motherboard, yes, but not much has changed since then.


No as I said I have not had a new motherboard since 775 and with all the advertitisng etc. on the Asus Z97 boards I thought they might have come up with better solution in the new z97 boards (eg. adaptive and offset modes that work better than manual override) but looks like it is still the same and your guide is the best way to overclock haswell then. No offence to your guide it is very good and everything... it is more the limitations of the technology if you cannot use adaptive voltage without having voltage spikes, I read on other forums people using adaptive and offset modes to overclock but your guide looks like you know what you are talking about and the thread has 1600+ pages so I will go with this method.

Can I ask if you know how much voltage AVX etc. actually needs over normal instructions? Is the amount added in adaptive mode too much (and this is why manual override is the best option)?

Also is it a good idea to use manual for other voltages (with a moderate overclock to 4.2 - 4.4ghz at 1.1-1.2v) or is it ok to leave them on auto? I don't want the motherboard adding loads of volts when it is not needed.


----------



## elox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> that is simlular to my 4790k except I run 1.80v input voltage.
> 
> My 4.6ghz profile is 1.250v. I was able to lower my vcore by raising that input voltage. That is something you can consider if you want to drop vcore more.
> 
> Not sure about your mobo brand but if it is asrock then i understand the lower input voltage working for you. It been reported low input voltage works well on some asrock boards.


The funny thing is, if i set my input voltage to 1,8v or higher i also need a bit more vcore (+0,03v) to be stable in Aida64 what is completely illogical, isnt it? I dont really get it.... i heard that some devils canyons are really more stable when setting the input voltage to 1,5-1,6v... (read it in a german forum).
Can someone explain or comprehend that?

So i put down my input voltage and got better OC results...very very funny thing....

BTW: i´m using a MSI z97 gaming 5.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Can I ask if you know how much voltage AVX etc. actually needs over normal instructions? Is the amount added in adaptive mode too much (and this is why manual override is the best option)?


Yes.
Quote:


> i heard that some devils canyons are really more stable when setting the input voltage to 1,5-1,6v... (read it in a german forum).
> Can someone explain or comprehend that?


Depends on the chip, i -NEED- ~2.05 for just under 1.4vcore with this chip or it will just give 101's, maybe after an hour maybe after a day
Quote:


> I read on other forums people using adaptive and offset modes to overclock


There's just no real justification for using them for a normal overclock. I have heard that Intel fixed some behaviors for Haswell-E


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elox*
> 
> The funny thing is, if i set my input voltage to 1,8v or higher i also need a bit more vcore (+0,03v) to be stable in Aida64 what is completely illogical, isnt it? I dont really get it.... i heard that some devils canyons are really more stable when setting the input voltage to 1,5-1,6v... (read it in a german forum).
> Can someone explain or comprehend that?
> 
> So i put down my input voltage and got better OC results...very very funny thing....
> 
> BTW: i´m using a MSI z97 gaming 5.


i tried dropping input voltage on my 4790k but my hero vi is not having it.

I have never been able to get my asrock h87 pro4 (media browser in sig) to show vcore dropping. I really think its the lack of sensors.

Hwinfo64 does not even have the 0-3 vcore indications in the list. It only shows VID. I have cstates enabled but no way to really know if its dropping.

New versions of cpuz show vcore dropping on my asus boards but not the asrock.


----------



## Dyaems

I wonder what is going on with my 4770k.

Many months ago until about few days, it was stable at 4.2ghz @ 1.237v Core / 3.7ghz @ 1.150v Cache, now it just BSODs with 0x124 code even if I crank the Core VID up to 1.250v everytime I stress with x264. It will always BSODs after a few hours of x264 running.

I thought there was something wrong with the RAM, although 0x124 is not related to RAM. I recently replaced my old 1866mhz 1.5v RAM with 1600mhz 1.35v RAM. I ran memtest with the LoVo RAM and it didn't find any problems at all, although I didn't finish the test, only upto test 7 or 8 passes last night.

Haven't tried changing VTT yet, maybe that is the one causing it or something because I changed my RAM with a low-voltage RAM. Just thought of this while posting since I'm too sleepy to think what else to change last night







Might also try to add another 0.005v to see if it will help, but 1.255v on a 4.2ghz is already on the high side and I like to keep my temps below 80C









Here are my current settings, although I'm just recalling it on top of my head so it may not be accurate:

Core Multiplier: x44
CPU VID: 1.250v (last setting used)
Vcore: 1.26v-ish
Uncore Multiplier: x35 or x37, I forgot
Uncore Voltage: 1.150v
Input Voltage: 1.9v
Ram Speed: 1600mhz 9-10-9-27-1T If I'm not mistaken, XMP setting
Ram Voltage: 1.35v
Motherboard: Z87M OC Formula
LLC Setting: Level 2 or 3, I forgot
CStates all AUTO, except C7 enabled

Wierd thing is, though, I don't crash or BSOD on whatever games I throw at it. Even huge renders in Photoshop is all good. Haven't tried encoding yet, except x264 of course, as I don't have anything encoded at the moment.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elox*
> 
> The funny thing is, if i set my input voltage to 1,8v or higher i also need a bit more vcore (+0,03v) to be stable in Aida64 what is completely illogical, isnt it? I dont really get it.... i heard that some devils canyons are really more stable when setting the input voltage to 1,5-1,6v... (read it in a german forum).
> Can someone explain or comprehend that?
> 
> So i put down my input voltage and got better OC results...very very funny thing....
> 
> BTW: i´m using a MSI z97 gaming 5.


It depends if you have that kind of a chip.
I myself recently have got a 4790K that does not like high VCIN.

You can read some more about low Input Voltage chips here
http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=108373


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> No as I said I have not had a new motherboard since 775 and with all the advertitisng etc. on the Asus Z97 boards I thought they might have come up with better solution in the new z97 boards (eg. adaptive and offset modes that work better than manual override) but looks like it is still the same and your guide is the best way to overclock haswell then. No offence to your guide it is very good and everything... it is more the limitations of the technology if you cannot use adaptive voltage without having voltage spikes, I read on other forums people using adaptive and offset modes to overclock but your guide looks like you know what you are talking about and the thread has 1600+ pages so I will go with this method.
> 
> Can I ask if you know how much voltage AVX etc. actually needs over normal instructions? Is the amount added in adaptive mode too much (and this is why manual override is the best option)?
> 
> Also is it a good idea to use manual for other voltages (with a moderate overclock to 4.2 - 4.4ghz at 1.1-1.2v) or is it ok to leave them on auto? I don't want the motherboard adding loads of volts when it is not needed.


The spikes come from CPU testing from programs like Prime. Normal AVX usage will not have this problem, so you can run adaptive without problems unless you accidentally run Prime. The power added is far more than is required. (You can tell by setting it to override and having the voltage not really increase, but still see how the CPU passes the stress test.)


----------



## pham89

I have an i5 4690k and a 2x4GB RAM 2400 at XMP. I'd like to overclock the CPU only so should I turn on the XMP on my RAM 1st before overclocking my CPU or should I do it after? Thanks


----------



## FastEddieNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pham89*
> 
> I have an i5 4690k and a 2x4GB RAM 2400 at XMP. I'd like to overclock the CPU only so should I turn on the XMP on my RAM 1st before overclocking my CPU or should I do it after? Thanks


Set memory on auto or 1600 until you stabilize your OC, then set XMP.


----------



## pham89

How much would I need to OC my CPU so that it can be on par with that high (2400Mhz) RAM? An how much is ideal for base cooler?


----------



## Hequaqua

Has anyone seen this new AIO. It's the RAIJINTEK Triton:




Here is the product link: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA66Z29F0448

Here is short video of a owner showing temps: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gf0gDWVMjfM

There are a few other videos on YouTube, not many though. It's a new product. The water block looks huge. I'm thinking about getting one. Perhaps NewEgg will put them on sale.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pham89*
> 
> How much would I need to OC my CPU so that it can be on par with that high (2400Mhz) RAM? An how much is ideal for base cooler?


you can just load xmp profile and run the ram at its 2400mhz profile. The cpu does not have to oc for that


----------



## NoodleGTS

CPU Core Mult CPU VID Vcore Uncore Mult Uncore Voltage Input Voltage Cooler Stability Batch Ram Settings Picture Verified? Motherboard Additional Comments

CPU: 4770K
Core Mult: 45x
CPU VID: 1.145v
Vcore: 1.283v
Uncore Mult: 35x
Uncore Voltage: Auto
Input Voltage: 1.7v

Cooler: Custom water loop w/ XSPC block and Black Ice Rad
Stability: 12hrs AIDA64
RAM: 2133MHz Corsair Vengeance Pro 1.65v (21.33x mult)

Validation: http://valid.x86.fr/7r5til

Motherboard: Gigabyte Z87x-oc


----------



## Sharchaster

Hello everyone, I need some advice from all of you about my settings....of course to get the max results.









btw here's my settings...need an input from all of you....which settings maybe I must set to enhance the overclocking capabilities.




What settings I must increase or decrease???


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sharchaster*
> 
> Hello everyone, I need some advice from all of you about my settings....of course to get the max results.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw here's my settings...need an input from all of you....which settings maybe I must set to enhance the overclocking capabilities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What settings I must increase or decrease???


Read the guide, the OP of this thread is literally a guide contributed to by a lot of people here. They can't tell you much that's not already there, aside from some specific unanswered questions


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> I wonder what is going on with my 4770k.
> 
> Many months ago until about few days, it was stable at 4.2ghz @ 1.237v Core / 3.7ghz @ 1.150v Cache, now it just BSODs with 0x124 code even if I crank the Core VID up to 1.250v everytime I stress with x264. It will always BSODs after a few hours of x264 running.
> 
> I thought there was something wrong with the RAM, although 0x124 is not related to RAM. I recently replaced my old 1866mhz 1.5v RAM with 1600mhz 1.35v RAM. I ran memtest with the LoVo RAM and it didn't find any problems at all, although I didn't finish the test, only upto test 7 or 8 passes last night.
> 
> Haven't tried changing VTT yet, maybe that is the one causing it or something because I changed my RAM with a low-voltage RAM. Just thought of this while posting since I'm too sleepy to think what else to change last night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might also try to add another 0.005v to see if it will help, but 1.255v on a 4.2ghz is already on the high side and I like to keep my temps below 80C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are my current settings, although I'm just recalling it on top of my head so it may not be accurate:
> 
> Core Multiplier: x44
> CPU VID: 1.250v (last setting used)
> Vcore: 1.26v-ish
> Uncore Multiplier: x35 or x37, I forgot
> Uncore Voltage: 1.150v
> Input Voltage: 1.9v
> Ram Speed: 1600mhz 9-10-9-27-1T If I'm not mistaken, XMP setting
> Ram Voltage: 1.35v
> Motherboard: Z87M OC Formula
> LLC Setting: Level 2 or 3, I forgot
> CStates all AUTO, except C7 enabled
> 
> Wierd thing is, though, I don't crash or BSOD on whatever games I throw at it. Even huge renders in Photoshop is all good. Haven't tried encoding yet, except x264 of course, as I don't have anything encoded at the moment.


Hmm, now I need 1.255v core VID in order not to BSOD on x264 when I leave the computer overnight, as opposed to 1.235v? I wonder if the low voltage RAM is causing it because it only runs at 1.35v, and the processor is giving volts to the RAM. I know that is odd and most likely not possible, but I was just wondering if the processor is actually doing that.

I will also be getting new RAMs soon, not that the current RAMs are broken or something because I just borrowed these from a friend. But my new RAMs that I am getting are also low voltage and low height, because I need that extra reduction in height.


----------



## koekwau5

Hi guys,

back with a new toy.
Seeing the scores of my old 4790K in the chart this one performs much better.

4.5Ghz @ 1.275V (old) vs. 4.6Ghz @ 1.15V (new)



Had it running at 4.9Ghz @ 1.325V earlier. Having new BIOS installed which erases all the old profiles so the fun starts all over again.
Let's see what this 1603 BIOS is capable off.

Edit:

Other settings you might be interested in:

Cache runs currently at 4.2Ghz @ 1.025V.
System Agent + 0.182V to get it 1V nice and clean =)
Input Voltage: 1.6V
RAM: 1.65V
RAM speed: 1866Mhz
RAM timings: 9-9-9-24-1T

RAM is 2400Mhz CL11, will overclock that later since I allready know what it is capable off.
First wanne see if CPU needs less volts with this new bios for my Maximus VI Extreme.

Edit: First loop completed. Looks solid. Will let it run for a night and see if its still running in the morning.


All loops completed. Will try high prio now for some extra stress testing.


Edit 2: Dang she runs fine! 4.7Ghz at 1.2V and Cache at 4.3Ghz with only 1.05V =)


----------



## bilditup1

*Not stable with BOINC, doing more testing*

I'm not sure if the list is being updated, but if it is...

Username: bilditup1

CPU Model: 4770K
Core Multiplier: 46x
CPU VID: 1.32v
Vcore: 1.332v
Uncore Multiplier: 33x
Uncore Voltage: 1.1v
Input Voltage: 1.85v - entered. 1.860v in one sensor, but 1.842 in another. I don't know why it varies so much.
Cooling Solution: Delidded with CLU on die and IC Diamond 7 on IHS; H100i with Noctua fans on high.
Due to damage from the vise, I had to lap the IHS, which I did aggressively but with 800 grit (I think?) paper.
Max temp: 75°C - differential of 8°C between the hottest and coldest cores.
Ambient temp: heater behind computer around 27°C, but room temp is around 22°C (approximately, this is a cheap digital thermometer off eTekCity). Still, I am not sure if this is good for this CPU/coolant/AIO combination.

Stability Test: 50 loops (~7hrs) of x264 Stability Test from the OP. (Is this long enough?)



Validation: http://valid.x86.fr/wimtgl
Batch: Costa Rica, 3332B364 e4



Ram Speed: 1600MHz, 9-9-9-24-2T, 4x8GB
Ram Voltage: Stock, 1.35v
Motherboard: Gigabyte Z87X-UD4H-CF
LLC Setting: Extreme (This was important. Otherwise changing Vrin didn't do anything and it was basically locked at 1.8 or even lower than that (???) at higher VID and multipliers - was trying for 4.7...no go, hit a wall of heat after figuring out the importance of LLC).


----------



## bilditup1

Temps running [email protected] and [email protected] are in the mid-to-low 50s.


----------



## NoodleGTS

50 loops of x264 has proven very stable for me. I also ran AIDA64 to test and it basically never crashes regardless of how long I leave it on.

Since I've gotten this level of stability none of my apps have crashed. Before that I BSOD playing StarCraft II, of all things..


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Wanted to post Stats. Built a computer for a client and was able to get my hands on a 4690K for the first time.

Processor: 4690K
Cache Ratio/ Cache Voltage: Auto
Cpu Multiplier: 42
Cpu Voltage: 1.11 Core V
Ram: 2 x 4Gb Corsair Vengance 1600mhz
Cooler: H60 in push

Ran Realbench 2.2 for 30min using 8gb of Ram for stress test.

Max Temp recorded was 74C
Ambient Temperature in house was 60F

Great first round with That Processor. Told the Client if I could have a little more headroom with an H100i I could have probably gotten 4.5Ghz out of it, The Voltage surprised me, Super low for the Clock.

The Cautious One

You will always return to your Roots: Haswell overclocking Club


----------



## koekwau5

Finally got 4.8Ghz stable.
1.2v up to 1.245v aint stable but 1.25v is =)


----------



## shadow85

Im just about to test my OC

i7-5930K @ 4.2GHz 1.2vcore
Ratio Mode on dynamic
Everything else @ stock/auto on X99S Gaming 7

Will 1 hour if Aida64 be good enough for now for a test?


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadow85*
> 
> Im just about to test my OC
> 
> i7-5930K @ 4.2GHz 1.2vcore
> Ratio Mode on dynamic
> Everything else @ stock/auto on X99S Gaming 7
> 
> Will 1 hour if Aida64 be good enough for now for a test?


MOAR!!!! 1 hour is up to you









The Cautious One


----------



## tatmMRKIV

lol not in aida ,
3hours is the least id do for aida.

I have had 24hour aida tests go fine and still get a bsod after I am done

aida is good for feeling up the CPU but to dial it in you need something that'll really stress those cores.

and mess with watchdog like using XTU is probably more reliable than aida

i like aida for figuring out my cpus' voltages' likes and dislikes
i use the voltage screen options to monitor vccsa vccin vdimm vtt etc
works best on x series chips cuz they have sensors for everything but z chips still have enough to get a clue


----------



## kagorus

Running my New i5 4690k at 4.5Ghz at 1.16V ^_^, been told its a good quality chip


----------



## NoodleGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kagorus*
> 
> Running my New i5 4690k at 4.5Ghz at 1.16V ^_^, been told its a good quality chip


Any stability testing results?

I honestly just don't believe you









My 4770k takes 1.283v to be stable at that speed.

EDIT- I'm 1.145v at STOCK.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoodleGTS*
> 
> Any stability testing results?
> 
> I honestly just don't believe you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 4770k takes 1.283v to be stable at that speed.
> 
> EDIT- I'm 1.145v at STOCK.


Same Processor Delidded on my side

4770k at 4.5ghz using 1.270Vcore (Dialed in ) Boost to 1.280 in CPuz

The Cautious ONe

EDIT: For me to run 4.6ghz I have to dial in 1.35Core V and Temps after 5min in Realbench 2.2 hit around 92c


----------



## kagorus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoodleGTS*
> 
> Any stability testing results?
> 
> I honestly just don't believe you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 4770k takes 1.283v to be stable at that speed.
> 
> EDIT- I'm 1.145v at STOCK.


Well Ive Run it for like 2-3months encoding video all the time using quick sync + without a few burn in tests here and there never even get a stutter when gaming, what sort of proof would you like?


----------



## NoodleGTS

Can you run AIDA64 for any length of time or the x264 stability test at all?

Just curious because if you can do everything you need to without crashing then by all means that's great! But I just want to compare that with my arbitrary standard of stability to get a better idea of how good your chip is


----------



## kagorus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoodleGTS*
> 
> Can you run AIDA64 for any length of time or the x264 stability test at all?
> 
> Just curious because if you can do everything you need to without crashing then by all means that's great! But I just want to compare that with my arbitrary standard of stability to get a better idea of how good your chip is


----------



## NoodleGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kagorus*


Um, generally you need to run these things longer than 5 minutes. I'm talking like several hours at least. x264 for 50 loops takes like 7 hours? Aida64 overnight.

That kind of stable.


----------



## kagorus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoodleGTS*
> 
> Um, generally you need to run these things longer than 5 minutes. I'm talking like several hours at least. x264 for 50 loops takes like 7 hours? Aida64 overnight.
> 
> That kind of stable.


Well ive run video encoding through it nearly everyday at 4.5Ghz so yea..


----------



## kagorus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kagorus*
> 
> Well ive run video encoding through it nearly everyday at 4.5Ghz so yea..


you might just have to live with it


----------



## JackCY

Run an x264 benchmark for a decent amount of hours (4+), link in my sig. That usually reveals unstable OC.
Why would you run only 4.5 though is beyond me








You can just dial that baby up.


----------



## kagorus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Run an x264 benchmark for a decent amount of hours (4+), link in my sig. That usually reveals unstable OC.
> Why would you run only 4.5 though is beyond me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can just dial that baby up.


4.5 cause im happy with it and dont need it much higher its allready really fast not really running a fancy setup dont like to see it above 60*c
Edit: ill run it in the morning


----------



## Nicholars

4.5 at 1.15v is very good, best I have got to is 4.2 at 1.1v, not bothered doing anything more yet.


----------



## kagorus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> 4.5 at 1.15v is very good, best I have got to is 4.2 at 1.1v, not bothered doing anything more yet.


Arent these devils canyons fantastic though? , its actually 1.16v probably just rounded up by aida


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kagorus*
> 
> Arent these devils canyons fantastic though? , its actually 1.16v probably just rounded up by aida


Well coming from a Q6700 / 5870 > a 4690k / gtx 970 / intel 730 SSD yes it is quite the upgrade! First time I have ever thought that my PC is actually fast enough that it does not really need to be any faster (for general windows, browsing etc.)

Not sure what people are on about saying that devils canyon is hot and does not overclock, at 4.2ghz 1.1v I have never seen the CPU go above 60 degrees (rarely goes above 50 in gaming) and cannot even hear the heatsink fan unless I put my ear next to it, the devils canyon is fast, low power, runs cool and overclocks well, seems like a very good CPU to me even if it is not a massive jump from the older intels in performance it is a very good CPU for the money.

Might not be great for extreme overclocks but I have not noticed any games bottleneck from this CPU with a single GTX 970.


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Not sure what people are on about saying that devils canyon is hot .


Depends on what you do. Compress some video and woo-hoo it'll get hot. Then again, it's designed to withstand the heat too.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> Depends on what you do. Compress some video and woo-hoo it'll get hot. Then again, it's designed to withstand the heat too.


You have a point with some instructions etc. it does get quite hot and I bet on the stock cooler it would be approaching 80-90c at stock volts probably, most of the time with a decent cooler its good though.


----------



## kagorus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> You have a point with some instructions etc. it does get quite hot and I bet on the stock cooler it would be approaching 80-90c at stock volts probably, most of the time with a decent cooler its good though.


It was at 70*c when encoding before i replaced the heatsink


----------



## Phantomas 007

Any settings please for my specs

ASUS Maximus Z87 VI Hero - i7 4770k ?


----------



## kagorus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phantomas 007*
> 
> Any settings please for my specs
> 
> ASUS Maximus Z87 VI Hero - i7 4770k ?


really depends on how good the quality your chip is
if your new at overclocking start at 1.25v and try for 4.5Ghz


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kagorus*
> 
> It was at 70*c when encoding before i replaced the heatsink


I would not trust the stock cooler and would never use one, they are so small and loud probably, I don't know why intel even bothers including them TBH. But 70 when encoding is not actually that bad.


----------



## NoodleGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> I would not trust the stock cooler and would never use one, they are so small and loud probably, I don't know why intel even bothers including them TBH. But 70 when encoding is not actually that bad.


On the stock cooler and depending on the temperature of your room 70C is normal I think.

For overclocking you will definitely want a good cooler.


----------



## JackCY

DC is the same in terms of temps as Haswell.
It has better TIM but AVX/AVX2/... and other torture will cook it like it will any other CPU with these advanced instructions.
Smaller transistors = worse heat management, more tight hotspot, higher max temp.
Better optimized instructions = more work done, more power consumed, more power loss, more heat, higher temperatures.

Disable AVX and you will rarely run into the temps. people here can't stop complaining and wondering about, how are they possible that even on their expensive cooler they still get very high temps during torture testing with AVX.


----------



## kagorus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoodleGTS*
> 
> On the stock cooler and depending on the temperature of your room 70C is normal I think.
> 
> For overclocking you will definitely want a good cooler.


Aye have a arctic freezer 7 pro and a few fans from my case


----------



## Phantomas 007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kagorus*
> 
> really depends on how good the quality your chip is
> if your new at overclocking start at 1.25v and try for 4.5Ghz


Thanks for the settings. Yes i'm new. Do you have any guide for my specs ?


----------



## kagorus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phantomas 007*
> 
> Thanks for the settings. Yes i'm new. Do you have any guide for my specs ?


Just google haswell overclocking guide and doa good deal of reading.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-guide-with-statistics


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> DC is the same in terms of temps as Haswell.
> It has better TIM but AVX/AVX2/... and other torture will cook it like it will any other CPU with these advanced instructions.
> Smaller transistors = worse heat management, more tight hotspot, higher max temp.
> Better optimized instructions = more work done, more power consumed, more power loss, more heat, higher temperatures.
> 
> Disable AVX and you will rarely run into the temps. people here can't stop complaining and wondering about, how are they possible that even on their expensive cooler they still get very high temps during torture testing with AVX.


better advice is too use x264 from the op for stress testing. It uses avx and does so in a much cooler way.


----------



## bilditup1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bilditup1*
> 
> *Not stable with BOINC, doing more testing*
> 
> I'm not sure if the list is being updated, but if it is...
> 
> Username: bilditup1
> 
> CPU Model: 4770K
> Core Multiplier: 46x
> CPU VID: 1.32v
> Vcore: 1.332v
> Uncore Multiplier: 33x
> Uncore Voltage: 1.1v
> Input Voltage: 1.85v - entered. 1.860v in one sensor, but 1.842 in another. I don't know why it varies so much.
> Cooling Solution: Delidded with CLU on die and IC Diamond 7 on IHS; H100i with Noctua fans on high.
> Due to damage from the vise, I had to lap the IHS, which I did aggressively but with 800 grit (I think?) paper.
> Max temp: 75°C - differential of 8°C between the hottest and coldest cores.
> Ambient temp: heater behind computer around 27°C, but room temp is around 22°C (approximately, this is a cheap digital thermometer off eTekCity). Still, I am not sure if this is good for this CPU/coolant/AIO combination.
> Stability Test: 50 loops (~7hrs) of x264 Stability Test from the OP. (Is this long enough?)
> 
> Validation: http://valid.x86.fr/wimtgl
> Batch: Costa Rica, 3332B364 e4
> 
> Ram Speed: 1600MHz, 9-9-9-24-2T, 4x8GB
> Ram Voltage: Stock, 1.35v
> Motherboard: Gigabyte Z87X-UD4H-CF
> LLC Setting: Extreme (This was important. Otherwise changing Vrin didn't do anything and it was basically locked at 1.8 or even lower than that (???) at higher VID and multipliers - was trying for 4.7...no go, hit a wall of heat after figuring out the importance of LLC).


*Just want to reiterate that this is NOT stable for my purposes (PC will run BOINC whenever on and not otherwise occupied).*


----------



## pham89

Hi guys, I've gotten my 4690k
4.4 at 1.13 (ratio mode: fixed not dynamic)
uncore x35
vcache auto
vrin auto

I have a few concerns need your help
1.As OP stated about enabling EIST, does that mean I have to use dynamic for ratio mode? because i want to disabled turbo boost and selecting "fixed" is the only way to disable Turbo Boost (MSI PC mate z97)
2. I can't find LLC anywhere in my mobo.
3. How many cores should I use for x264 stress test? i chose auto and it passed.
4. Is it bad to leave vrin at auto?
5. Do you have any ideas to improve my settings above?

Thanks in advance guys.


----------



## kagorus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pham89*
> 
> Hi guys, I've gotten my 4690k
> 4.4 at 1.13 (ratio mode: fixed not dynamic)
> uncore x35
> vcache auto
> vrin auto
> 
> I have a few concerns need your help
> 1.As OP stated about enabling EIST, does that mean I have to use dynamic for ratio mode? because i want to disabled turbo boost and selecting "fixed" is the only way to disable Turbo Boost (MSI PC mate z97)
> 2. I can't find LLC anywhere in my mobo.
> 3. How many cores should I use for x264 stress test? i chose auto and it passed.
> 4. Is it bad to leave vrin at auto?
> 5. Do you have any ideas to improve my settings above?
> 
> Thanks in advance guys.


It allows your processor to speed step from 0.8Ghz all the way to 4.5Ghz and it also steps the voltage as needed up to your set v core set your power saving to 7 its under advanced on processor/cpu somewhere and not at all, lets see what everyone else says


----------



## pham89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elox*
> 
> Hey Guys, my 4690k (devils Canyon) is runing stable at 4,4Ghz with Vccin undervolted to 1,6v(default 1,7), vcore voltage locked to 1,15v and ring voltage set a little bit higher.
> Other Voltages are locked to default.
> 
> For 4,6Ghz, had to increase vcore to 1,26v
> Tested with Aida64, BF4 and FC4, not tested with prime95.
> 
> Greets from Austria.


Hi elox, what is your vring and uncore multiplier? I got 4.4 at 1.128 on my 4690k btw. i left vrin and vring auto. gonna oc them later tmr.


----------



## elox

Hey, i´m not sure, will check it when im home from work.


----------



## pham89

Got 4.4Ghz at 1.13V on 4690k. x264 for 25 loops. This is a good result for a newbie like me









x26425loops.png 39k .png file


CPU.png 24k .png file


Still waiting for respond for my concerns from the above post though


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kagorus*
> 
> Just google haswell overclocking guide and doa good deal of reading.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-guide-with-statistics


You just linked to the thread that you're posting in









I'd hope that anybody posting here, asking questions at least, has actually read the guide we're discussing


----------



## elox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pham89*
> 
> Got 4.4Ghz at 1.13V on 4690k. x264 for 25 loops. This is a good result for a newbie like me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x26425loops.png 39k .png file
> 
> 
> CPU.png 24k .png file
> 
> 
> Still waiting for respond for my concerns from the above post though


my Vring is set to 1,12v.
You can get the 4,5Ghz easy with about 1,15-1,2vcore. other settings as they are now.


----------



## kagorus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> You just linked to the thread that you're posting in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd hope that anybody posting here, asking questions at least, has actually read the guide we're discussing


i know it links to the guide itsself and just wanted to make sure







just started to use intel qsv wow is it fast 300-400fps off the internal gpu


----------



## pham89

Got 4.4 at 1.13. x264 for 25 loops. This is a good result for a beginner like me







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elox*
> 
> my Vring is set to 1,12v.
> You can get the 4,5Ghz easy with about 1,15-1,2vcore. other settings as they are now.


How about uncore multiplier and VCCIN? Thanks


----------



## elox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pham89*
> 
> Got 4.4 at 1.13. x264 for 25 loops. This is a good result for a beginner like me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about uncore multiplier and VCCIN? Thanks


1,6v vccin is enough for my 4690k for 4,5Ghz, but it depends from chip and motherboard. You have to try. Think my uncore is 1,15v but every chip is different. Start with low voltage,the test the cpu, if not stable increase vcore(+0,05v vcore). Up to 4,5ghz you can fix all voltages to default(not auto) and just change vcore and ram voltage if you oc your ram.


----------



## BenjaminBenj

Evening All,

Thought I'd share my OC with everyone, and also share two adjustments I made to jump from 4.5GHz stable to 4.7GHz stable. Nothing revolutionary or anything, as it was pointed out in this guide







, but perhaps might help new people with their OCs:

My 4.7GHz is running on a 1.285 core voltage. The core voltage wasn't my issue jumping from 4.5 to 4.7GHz, it was actually something else which I noticed thanks to this great thread/guide. With my ASUS Impact VI, my uncore was automatically scaling upwards from its 3.4GHz stock to 3.8-4.0GHz. This software scaling was causing instability. I manually set the uncore to stock at 3.4GHz (huge stability gain while running x264). The second factor helping me jump from 4.6 to 4.7GHz was input voltage or VCCIN. I pushed mine manually from 1.75 to 1.90, and managed to run x264 for 24 hours without a single issue. My typical day-to-day on this workstation involves folding all cores 100%, and admittedly, it was quite hard finding a stable OC for it (even with passed x264 tests). The VCCIN did the trick for me, in combination of dropping the uncore to stock. Lovely performance, temps sitting in the 65 to 69C range while 100% load with 23C ambient.

Love this thread! Great job everyone.
Benjamin


----------



## pham89

Hi everyone, I'm just thinking that it'd be safer and better for the cpu if the voltages drop when i'm on light works. I currently have C7 and EIST on but don't you think it's kind of risky when there are always that much voltage running across the cpu all the time? Any advice?


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pham89*
> 
> Hi everyone, I'm just thinking that it'd be safer and better for the cpu if the voltages drop when i'm on light works. I currently have C7 and EIST on but don't you think it's kind of risky when there are always that much voltage running across the cpu all the time? Any advice?


If you have the C states enabled (EIST, C1E, C3 and C6/7) then there isn't high voltage all the time, it drops down at idle.


----------



## Dyaems

All of my settings on Cstates are set to AUTO, except C7 is enabled, and voltage drops on idle or on light workload. I don't think it is "dangerous" to run at all full speed with the voltage set (in your settings) all the time, its just it consumes more power consumption by doing that way.

using Balanced mode on Windows Power Options helps as well


----------



## pham89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> If you have the C states enabled (EIST, C1E, C3 and C6/7) then there isn't high voltage all the time, it drops down at idle.


Oh I see. I was looking at VID instead of Vcore. Vcore actually does drop when it's at idle. Thanks a lot Forceman!


----------



## pham89

As I understand CORE is KING. So if I've already found the sweet spot for my cores, does it matter a lot to find and lock the voltage for uncore and Vrin? Would there be a big difference in performance/efficiency if i leave Vrin and Vring at auto? Anyone help?


----------



## pham89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> All of my settings on Cstates are set to AUTO, except C7 is enabled, and voltage drops on idle or on light workload. I don't think it is "dangerous" to run at all full speed with the voltage set (in your settings) all the time, its just it consumes more power consumption by doing that way.
> 
> using Balanced mode on Windows Power Options helps as well


Thanks!


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pham89*
> 
> As I understand CORE is KING. So if I've already found the sweet spot for my cores, does it matter a lot to find and lock the voltage for uncore and Vrin? Would there be a big difference in performance/efficiency if i leave Vrin and Vring at auto? Anyone help?


You often need to manually control VRIN to overclock core etc. Especially for using ~1.3-1.4vcore, you should.

For Vring (uncore, cache) voltage, it's just better to set it manually when you're overclocking anything on the CPU because they have the habit of behaving differently when you OC core or change anything with uncore/ring/cache multiplier and in some rare situations using like 1.4v


----------



## pham89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> You often need to manually control VRIN to overclock core etc. Especially for using ~1.3-1.4vcore, you should.
> 
> For Vring (uncore, cache) voltage, it's just better to set it manually when you're overclocking anything on the CPU because they have the habit of behaving differently when you OC core or change anything with uncore/ring/cache multiplier and in some rare situations using like 1.4v


Thank you for the respond. I'd like to use XMP for my RAM. Should I turn it on first before looking for the Vrin and Vring? I'm asking that bc after having found the CVID and passed the x264 I set XMP for the RAM and then it crashed.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pham89*
> 
> Thank you for the respond. I'd like to use XMP for my RAM. Should I turn it on first before looking for the Vrin and Vring? I'm asking that bc after having found the CVID and passed the x264 I set XMP for the RAM and then it crashed.


If XMP is making you unstable like that, try not using it but setting the important timings and RAM voltage manually. XMP can change some other voltages like system agent and is not guaranteed to be stable on your CPU (since it's basically auto-overclocking the memory controller)

I usually OC with RAM and uncore at low, stable settings, set llc for input voltage and then use input voltage, vcore and core multiplier as the only three variables until i have a good idea how the CPU behaves at my target core OC's and voltages


----------



## pham89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> If XMP is making you unstable like that, try not using it but setting the important timings and RAM voltage manually. XMP can change some other voltages like system agent and is not guaranteed to be stable on your CPU (since it's basically auto-overclocking the memory controller)
> 
> I usually OC with RAM and uncore at low, stable settings, set llc for input voltage and then use input voltage, vcore and core multiplier as the only three variables until i have a good idea how the CPU behaves at my target core OC's and voltages


Thank you for the clarification. I didn't think of the fact that all these things work as a whole. Now I see why we should lock all of these voltages. Have learnt a lot from this thread for the past couple of days. Thanks every one!


----------



## InHartWeTrust

Okay, I give up on trying to figure this all out myself when I am sure someone here can put me in line much quicker (and help to save the massive headache I have given myself).

I have a new 4790K I am trying to overclock, what are good starting points for the following?


Clock speed (I was thinking to start at 4.4ghz)
CPU Core Voltage
DRAM Voltage

Is there anything else I should be tweaking manually as well?

I am cooling with a H105.

Thank you greatly, in advance, to anyone who is willing to help. I've tried a few tests on Prime95 and I keep getting "FATAL ERROR: Rounding was...."


----------



## FastEddieNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InHartWeTrust*
> 
> Okay, I give up on trying to figure this all out myself when I am sure someone here can put me in line much quicker (and help to save the massive headache I have given myself).
> 
> I have a new 4790K I am trying to overclock, what are good starting points for the following?
> 
> 
> Clock speed (I was thinking to start at 4.4ghz)
> CPU Core Voltage
> DRAM Voltage
> 
> Is there anything else I should be tweaking manually as well?
> 
> I am cooling with a H105.
> 
> Thank you greatly, in advance, to anyone who is willing to help. I've tried a few tests on Prime95 and I keep getting "FATAL ERROR: Rounding was...."


You want to start be setting your ram at 1600(set xmp after finding stable oc)
Set Vccin(cpu input) to 1.95v. Lower it after you find stable vcore.
Set Uncore(cache) to 40
Start at [email protected] Test & adjust until stable.
X264 is IMO to be the best stress test for Haswells.


----------



## InHartWeTrust

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FastEddieNYC*
> 
> You want to start be setting your ram at 1600(set xmp after finding stable oc)
> Set Vccin(cpu input) to 1.95v. Lower it after you find stable vcore.
> Set Uncore(cache) to 40
> Start at [email protected] Test & adjust until stable.
> X264 is IMO to be the best stress test for Haswells.


Thank you. I was able to run 4.6ghz stable, topping out at 67* with the following:

VCCIN: 1.930
CPU Core: 1.246
DRAM: 1.55

I can't find the Uncore Cache in the MSI Command Center?

Does this look reasonable and safe to run at?

edit: HWmonitor must've had a false reading, it got up over 80* when I duplicated the test. Even dropping the 4.5 and then dropping everything else, I am still over 80*. ***.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InHartWeTrust*
> 
> Thank you. I was able to run 4.6ghz stable, topping out at 67* with the following:
> 
> VCCIN: 1.930
> CPU Core: 1.246
> DRAM: 1.55
> 
> I can't find the Uncore Cache in the MSI Command Center?
> 
> Does this look reasonable and safe to run at?
> 
> edit: HWmonitor must've had a false reading, it got up over 80* when I duplicated the test. Even dropping the 4.5 and then dropping everything else, I am still over 80*. ***.


Read the guide, it's in the OP. It covers at least two questions that you asked. We can't re-write half of the guide every time somebody buys a Haswell CPU, though i'd kinda like to


----------



## InHartWeTrust

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Read the guide, it's in the OP. It covers at least two questions that you asked. We can't re-write half of the guide every time somebody buys a Haswell CPU, though i'd kinda like to


Thanks, I'll read and Google to figure out the stuff I don't understand. Half my problem is that I don't understand a lot of the terms, but I've gotta learn it one way or the other


----------



## FastEddieNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InHartWeTrust*
> 
> Thank you. I was able to run 4.6ghz stable, topping out at 67* with the following:
> 
> VCCIN: 1.930
> CPU Core: 1.246
> DRAM: 1.55
> 
> I can't find the Uncore Cache in the MSI Command Center?
> 
> Does this look reasonable and safe to run at?
> 
> edit: HWmonitor must've had a false reading, it got up over 80* when I duplicated the test. Even dropping the 4.5 and then dropping everything else, I am still over 80*. ***.


Everything looks good. Try using HWINFO. I find it to be very accurate plus the developer has a active thread here.


----------



## InHartWeTrust

I downloaded the x264 v2 pack and I can't even figure out how the hell to run it. I must be brain dead today.


----------



## Forceman

Just run the batch file - can't remember the exact name but just run the one that says 64 bit + log.


----------



## FastEddieNYC

You can also download handbrake and que up a few movies to encode and let it run.


----------



## InHartWeTrust

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Just run the batch file - can't remember the exact name but just run the one that says 64 bit + log.


When I run that it says "The system cannot find the path specified"


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InHartWeTrust*
> 
> When I run that it says "The system cannot find the path specified"


Then you extracted it from the zip wrong - you need to extract it into a folder. There should be a folder called something like x264 v2 - and then inside of that, there will be 4 batch files, a readme and another folder called "test". You just ignore the test folder and run one of the batch files

also for you:
Quote:


> About Ring Bus aka Uncore aka Cache Ratio Tweaking:
> The naming used differs between motherboard manufacturers. Keep in mind that Uncore is the same as Ring Bus, and is sometimes known as 'cache ratio'.


----------



## InHartWeTrust

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Then you extracted it from the zip wrong - you need to extract it into a folder. There should be a folder called something like x264 v2 - and then inside of that, there will be 4 batch files, a readme and another folder called "test". You just ignore the test folder and run one of the batch files
> 
> also for you:


Thanks, I figured the Bus Ratio out...I set it to 40 to match the default clock, as it says in the OP (assuming I read it correctly). Then I set the voltage to 1.1, as the OP says to be sure to stay under 1.3V.

I created a folder and extract them into that folder. When I run the "x264 Stability Test (64bit + Log) I now get a cmd prompt that says - Log file name: - do I just input any name here? Then for number of loops? For threads? For priority?


----------



## InHartWeTrust

Well I figured out how to get the test to start, although I am not sure if I set the parameters properly. I set it to run 100 loops, auto threads, and high priority. If those are wrong, please let me know.

The only settings i couldn't find were the "C state" to enable it and set it to C7, and I couldn't find Adaptive anywhere to turn it off. I'm running everything on a MSI Gaming 5 mobo.

Thanks to all who have helped this helpless noob out thus far, your help is much appreciated


----------



## Forceman

You can just run 5 loops or so for a quick test (or even just one for an initial check). If you have a 4790K you can use 16 threads and normal priority.


----------



## pham89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InHartWeTrust*
> 
> Well I figured out how to get the test to start, although I am not sure if I set the parameters properly. I set it to run 100 loops, auto threads, and high priority. If those are wrong, please let me know.
> 
> The only settings i couldn't find were the "C state" to enable it and set it to C7, and I couldn't find Adaptive anywhere to turn it off. I'm running everything on a MSI Gaming 5 mobo.
> 
> Thanks to all who have helped this helpless noob out thus far, your help is much appreciated


I just went through whatever you're dealing with now last week. I understand how you feel bc OP should've added " " for terms that might confuse people like us. so I can summarize the processes like this:

1. Let loose EVERYTHING (auto for vring (uncore), vrin, vram...... ) then focus on finding the core voltage first.
2. After finding the stable voltage now move on to finding stable voltage of uncore (vring).
3. After passing stability test (x264) then move to final step which is to find vrin.

4. Now you're done OCing your CPU. It's up to you if you wan to use XMP for your RAM or you can go ahead and OC your RAM as well.

Tips for you:
1. OC in BIOS environment and don't use softwares such as "MSI Command Center" or "Intel Extreme Tune". I found that they don't reflect accurately the settings that we change in the BIOS.
2. C7 is in "CPU features"
3. Adaptive is a mode you would like your CPU to run at. It's in the "Voltage Setting". There are several options for you to choose from the list such as "override", "adaptive", "offset"...
4. You gotta understand EVERY SINGLE sentence in OP's guide. Till then you will know what OC is and how to OC.

Hope this helps.


----------



## pham89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pham89*
> 
> I just went through whatever you're dealing with now last week. I understand how you feel bc OP should've added " " for terms that might confuse people like us. so I can summarize the processes like this:
> 
> 1. Let loose EVERYTHING (auto for vring (uncore), vrin, vram...... ) then focus on finding the core voltage first.
> 2. After finding the stable voltage now move on to finding stable voltage of uncore (vring).
> 3. After passing stability test (x264) then move to final step which is to find vrin.
> 
> 4. Now you're done OCing your CPU. It's up to you if you wan to use XMP for your RAM or you can go ahead and OC your RAM as well.
> 
> Tips for you:
> 1. OC in BIOS environment and don't use softwares such as "MSI Command Center" or "Intel Extreme Tune". I found that they don't reflect accurately the settings that we change in the BIOS.
> 2. C7 is in "CPU features"
> 3. Adaptive is a mode you would like your CPU to run at. It's in the "Voltage Setting". There are several options for you to choose from the list such as "override", "adaptive", "offset"...
> 4. You gotta understand EVERY SINGLE sentence in OP's guide. Till then you will know what OC is and how to OC.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Fifth tip: You SHOULD/MUST make sure you finish every step at a time. don't stop at few loops/hours of testing then later on you might regret like me. I ran 25 loops for each step and now I regret that I should've run 50 instead







. Believe me this will save you headache and time in long term.


----------



## pham89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> You can just run 5 loops or so for a quick test (or even just one for an initial check). If you have a 4790K you can use 16 threads and normal priority.


Hi Forceman, I have a 4690k. How many threads should I use? I've been using "auto" bc no one ever responded to my question. Hope this time someone will. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pham89*
> 
> Hi Forceman, I have a 4690k. How many threads should I use? I've been using "auto" bc no one ever responded to my question. Hope this time someone will. Thanks in advance.


I'm guessing 8 since you don't have hyperthreading, but I've never tested it. Auto should work fine also.


----------



## pham89

Hi everyone! Can I use x264 for RAM OCing test? or should I use Prime95? or any recommendation for RAM test? Thanks


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pham89*
> 
> Hi everyone! Can I use x264 for RAM OCing test? or should I use Prime95? or any recommendation for RAM test? Thanks


x264 will run for hours on bad RAM settings. Set your CPU to something like [email protected] and run prime 27.9 with every megabyte of RAM that you can spare; 5 min per fft size and letting it run for an hour will catch most stuff (48hrs at 15 minutes per is best, of course







) but when i was playing with RAM, adjustments often made it just instafail that test even though problems were not evident elsewhere


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InHartWeTrust*
> 
> Thanks, I figured the Bus Ratio out...I set it to 40 to match the default clock, as it says in the OP (assuming I read it correctly). Then I set the voltage to 1.1, as the OP says to be sure to stay under 1.3V.
> 
> I created a folder and extract them into that folder. When I run the "x264 Stability Test (64bit + Log) I now get a cmd prompt that says - Log file name: - do I just input any name here? Then for number of loops? For threads? For priority?


8 threads for quad core i5. Isn't that also in the OP?









I use High priority for benching (with a fresh system restart and nothing else running) and Low prioirty for running it for long periods of time


----------



## pham89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> x264 will run for hours on bad RAM settings. Set your CPU to something like [email protected] and run prime 27.9 with every megabyte of RAM that you can spare; 5 min per fft size and letting it run for an hour will catch most stuff (48hrs at 15 minutes per is best, of course
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) but when i was playing with RAM, adjustments often made it just instafail that test even though problems were not evident elsewhere


Doesn't OCing RAM affect CPU OC settings? So I should run 2 stability tests while OCing RAM? one is x264 to make sure the whole system (new RAM setting + OCed CPU) is stable and then run another test (prime 27.9 with CPU [email protected]) to make sure the OCed RAM itself is stable. Is that what you meant, Cyro999?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pham89*
> 
> Doesn't OCing RAM affect CPU OC settings? So I should run 2 stability tests while OCing RAM? one is x264 to make sure the whole system (new RAM setting + OCed CPU) is stable and then run another test (prime 27.9 with CPU [email protected]) to make sure the OCed RAM itself is stable. Is that what you meant, Cyro999?


OCing RAM can make the modules themselves unstable. It can also make the CPU IMC unstable, but that's a separate thing from the cores and you can test it separately

You can also create two profiles, for example:

Profile 1: CPU at 4.5ghz, X amount of Vcore, VRIN etc, 1600mhz RAM

Profile 2: CPU at 3ghz, X amount of Vcore, VRIN etc, 2400mhz RAM

if you confirm that both of those work, you can copy the RAM frequency, timings and voltage over onto profile 1 and re-test it in the same ways to see if any problems come up

Test the RAM first with prime at the low clock and voltage to make sure that it's stable before worrying about IMC issues - usually with SA, DIO, AIO etc on auto, the IMC will just work.


----------



## pham89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> OCing RAM can make the modules themselves unstable. It can also make the CPU IMC unstable, but that's a separate thing from the cores and you can test it separately
> 
> You can also create two profiles, for example:
> 
> Profile 1: CPU at 4.5ghz, X amount of Vcore, VRIN etc, 1600mhz RAM
> 
> Profile 2: CPU at 3ghz, X amount of Vcore, VRIN etc, 2400mhz RAM
> 
> if you confirm that both of those work, you can copy the RAM frequency, timings and voltage over onto profile 1 and re-test it in the same ways to see if any problems come up
> 
> Test the RAM first with prime at the low clock and voltage to make sure that it's stable before worrying about IMC issues - usually with SA, DIO, AIO etc on auto, the IMC will just work.


I have my core at 4.4 and uncore at 3.9. I'd like to run my RAM at low voltage like 1.5. I have 2 settings in my head right now
1. C8 1866 at 1.5V
2. C9 2133 at 1.5V
Do you recommend any other combo?
Thanks


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pham89*
> 
> I have my core at 4.4 and uncore at 3.9. I'd like to run my RAM at low voltage like 1.5. I have 2 settings in my head right now
> 1. C8 1866 at 1.5V
> 2. C9 2133 at 1.5V
> Do you recommend any other combo?
> Thanks


Just run RAM benchmarks and see what works best


----------



## GrimDoctor

I'm trying to get some help as a non-elite OCer in this thread though I am unsure if it's the OC that's the issue but it may be so I thought this a reasonable place to ask via a thread instead of it getting lost in the mix. Any advice would be much appreciated


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> I'm trying to get some help as a non-elite OCer in this thread though I am unsure if it's the OC that's the issue but it may be so I thought this a reasonable place to ask via a thread instead of it getting lost in the mix. Any advice would be much appreciated


I answered in that thread~

what is your problem now?


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> I'm trying to get some help as a non-elite OCer in this thread though I am unsure if it's the OC that's the issue but it may be so I thought this a reasonable place to ask via a thread instead of it getting lost in the mix. Any advice would be much appreciated


I read through that thread, and you should listen to the advice you were given - increase vcore or input voltage.

When searching for BSOD fixes, you should include the word "overclocking" in your search terms, as it will help get you to the right answers. Or you could always go though the pages of this thread, since you are definitely not the first person to run in to that issue.


----------



## Cyro999

Yes, the Input voltage thing is just super obvious to me. 101 error and of course - when you OC according to this guide, you have 3 variables: Core frequency, Vcore and Input voltage. Those are the only three things to adjust, and all three are crucially important to a basic overclock. If that's not written clearly here, it should be


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> I answered in that thread~
> 
> what is your problem now?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> I read through that thread, and you should listen to the advice you were given - increase vcore or input voltage.
> 
> When searching for BSOD fixes, you should include the word "overclocking" in your search terms, as it will help get you to the right answers. Or you could always go though the pages of this thread, since you are definitely not the first person to run in to that issue.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Yes, the Input voltage thing is just super obvious to me. 101 error and of course - when you OC according to this guide, you have 3 variables: Core frequency, Vcore and Input voltage. Those are the only three things to adjust, and all three are crucially important to a basic overclock. If that's not written clearly here, it should be


I did listen and it's resolved. Look at the date and time stamps next time.


----------



## Cyro999

Oh~ derp

i'm used to being caught up on most relevant threads, but recently i've been reading less at a time so i sometimes see them out of order sorry


----------



## Jedson3614

I need some valuable advice. While stress testing I leave my windows power plan on balanced but it turns off my pc at some give n point. Everything off and it goes to sleep. When I wake it up the computer has crashed. Does this mean I have a unstable overclock ? If I set to high performance on same settings, I have had no crash for 8 hours straight. Do you need to set power plan to performance while stress testing to avoid any issues, or do I actually have an unstable overclock? I am right now at 1.25 and 46x for my 4790k. I am nervous to go towards 1.3 and above. Temps are around low 70's. Pleas respond to the power plan question as this is what I really want to know. I have never seen this listed in any overclock guide. So either it doesn't matter or my overclock just isn't stable. Does the stress test really run in the background if the pc goes to sleep?Fans are not running when I try and wake up the pc.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jedson3614*
> 
> I need some valuable advice. While stress testing I leave my windows power plan on balanced but it turns off my pc at some give n point. Everything off and it goes to sleep. When I wake it up the computer has crashed. Does this mean I have a unstable overclock ? If I set to high performance on same settings, I have had no crash for 8 hours straight. Do you need to set power plan to performance while stress testing to avoid any issues, or do I actually have an unstable overclock? I am right now at 1.25 and 46x for my 4790k. I am nervous to go towards 1.3 and above. Temps are around low 70's. Pleas respond to the power plan question as this is what I really want to know. I have never seen this listed in any overclock guide. So either it doesn't matter or my overclock just isn't stable. Does the stress test really run in the background if the pc goes to sleep?Fans are not running when I try and wake up the pc.


Go to Advance Power options. In there you can set whatever you don't want turned off.

I'm no expert, but perhaps this will help.

There could be a dump file if it crashed. I know it says collecting information when I OC and it crashes...lol


----------



## Jedson3614

Yeah maybe I'm not asking the question correctly because I'm never getting an answer. I'm not asking about changing settings. If I'm stress testing for stability, do I need to make sure the computer doesn't go to sleep or power down ? Is my over clock unstable if the PC goes to sleep while stress testing and it crashes. I set the power plan with the same settings to performance and ur hasn't crashed for 8 hours using aidia 64. But in balanced it dies while stress testing.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jedson3614*
> 
> I need some valuable advice. While stress testing I leave my windows power plan on balanced but it turns off my pc at some give n point. Everything off and it goes to sleep. When I wake it up the computer has crashed. Does this mean I have a unstable overclock ? If I set to high performance on same settings, I have had no crash for 8 hours straight. Do you need to set power plan to performance while stress testing to avoid any issues, or do I actually have an unstable overclock? I am right now at 1.25 and 46x for my 4790k. I am nervous to go towards 1.3 and above. Temps are around low 70's. Pleas respond to the power plan question as this is what I really want to know. I have never seen this listed in any overclock guide. So either it doesn't matter or my overclock just isn't stable. Does the stress test really run in the background if the pc goes to sleep?Fans are not running when I try and wake up the pc.


You shouldn't have to change the power plan to stress test. I've never changed mine and I've never had any problems. When the system is under load there shouldn't be any difference between high performance and balanced.

The only thing you should change is to set it so it doesn't automatically sleep.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jedson3614*
> 
> Yeah maybe I'm not asking the question correctly because I'm never getting an answer. I'm jot asking about changing settings. If I'm stress testing gir stability, do I need to make sure the computer doesn't ho yo sleep or power down ?


I would think that you would just leave it running. No sleep, no hibernation. Perhaps turn the monitor off, otherwise, wouldn't you want it to be running just as if you were sitting there? I'm no expert....as I said....lol I'm sure someone will come along with more information. It may have something to do with your C-State settings. Again, just passing what little info I know.....


----------



## Jedson3614

Yeah well my computer sleeps during stress testing using balanced plan. When I wake up I realize the PC has crashed. Does this mean its unstable ?


----------



## Jedson3614

This haswell guide says it's fine to leave cstates enabled.


----------



## Forceman

If it crashed it is unstable, in some manner. If it is sleeping during stress testing, however, that could be causing the problem no matter what your settings are. I didn't think the default for balanced was to automatically sleep when idle, but if it is, just disable that portion of the settings.

In other words, letting it auto-sleep while stress testing kind of invalidates the stress test, so I wouldn't worry about the crashes in that situation. Disable auto-sleep and try again


----------



## Jedson3614

Why isn't this listed as a prep for overclocking ? The guy above said he leaves his PC power on balanced. Mine goes to sleep after 30 min. Windows has that by defsult. So if it is crashing during sleep while stressing that doesn't necessarily mean my overclock is bad?


----------



## Forceman

Going to sleep while at 100% load is a very nonstandard situation, so a crash there doesn't necessarily mean anything. I'm surprised it will sleep when under load like that, but I guess it only registers user input.


----------



## Jedson3614

Is there something I'm doing wrong ? I do set high performance and it doesn't sleep. Its been 8 hours no crash. I'm just feeling like it will crash at sleep like it did while stress testing. So if I was gaming and out PC to sleep it might crash ?


----------



## Jedson3614

I'm also wondering why this isn't listed in any over clocking guide ?


----------



## Cyro999

Balanced does -not- make my PC sleep, i don't think i ever had to fix that nor is it brought up often, maybe you changed it or something changed it on your system. If there's not a setting that specifically says that it will sleep, then maybe you have something causing instability with one of the power saving settings, probably one or more of the c-states (but if there's a thing that says go to sleep that was on, that's obviously the problem and not any c-state)


----------



## Dyaems

I am also using Balanced, and in the settings it says that the computer will "never" sleep.


----------



## GrimDoctor

Since OCing using the guide here and finally getting it stable, my monitor is set to sleep after 30 mins but everything else is set to 'never' in windows. When the monitor sleeps all but my CPU fans switch off but I want them to stay on. I have an XSPC sensors with little screens and in this state the CPU gets to temps of 50c. How do I get those other fans to stay on? Bios? Could it be CState related?


----------



## Jedson3614

It may be the cstates but this guide says its dine to leave them on. One thing I noticed is I restored all profiles to default. I'm using windows 8.1. Balanced on default does set PC to sleep, you must of turned that off manually. However, I noticed that it may of actually been going into hibernate and not sleep. Anyone have any info if hibernate would screw with stress testing and cause a crash. I'm guessing yes because hibernate goes to ram. If your stressing and hibernate this could be bad I'm guessing ?


----------



## Jedson3614

I did run another stabitt test overnight and no crashes. I had set high performance plan. The PC never hibernated. 9 hours stable. So a total of 17 hours. I'm wondering if its really stable though due to the crashes while hibernating during testing. I did test sleep and hibernate manually after testing, and no crashes occurred.


----------



## Jedson3614

It does say to sleep after 30 min and you had to of set that to not sleep windows 8.1 at least to my knowledge by default under balanced goes to sleep after 30 min, and hibernate after some other given time. Depending on how long it sits there with no movement. Now I can change that and make it not do that, and I had no crashes with performance plan. I did discover it wasn't sleeping but hibernating, and either way doesn't sound good while stress testing, but your pc not sleeping isn't standard and you had to of set that to not do that. You may be running something in the background also or have movements moving your mouse to make it now sleep. The setting does specifically say though on default sleep after 30 min. I set all plans to restore defaults.


----------



## Jedson3614

Are you using windows 7 ? In my windows 8.1 its not that way by default, you must of set that to never sleep, that isn't windows default.


----------



## Jedson3614

You want it to not hibernate this will cause fans to stop, what you want is standby.


----------



## Digitalist

As I found this guide an extremely useful resource, I figured I should contribute:



CPU Model: i5-4690k
Core Multiplier: 46
CPU VID: 1.250v
Vcore: 1.272v
Uncore Multiplier: 43
Uncore Voltage: 1.200v
Input Voltage: 1.900v
Cooling Solution: Corsair H105, radiator front mounted on case, fans mounted inside in a pull configuration. 4 x Corsair AF120 Performance Edition case fans.
Stability Test: 71 loops of x264, multiple 10x passes of IBT on High and Very High, Prime95 26.6 for 6+ hours (small FFTs), Prime 95 28.5 for 2 hours (small FFTs), Intel XTU for 30 mins.
Batch Number: L426C061, Malaysia
Ram Speed: G.Skill F3-2133C9D-16GXH, 2133mhz, 9-11-11-31-2T
Ram Voltage: 1.600V
Motherboard: ASRock Z97 Extreme4
LLC Setting: LLC1

Between this guide and this one I managed to quickly learn the basics of overclocking a CPU and the rough parameters within which I should be working.

I found that my 4690k would easily go to a 46 multiplier on VID 1.25v and a 1.9v input voltage but that 47 was not stable at VID 1.30v and a 2.1v input voltage. I'm fairly certain I could get a 47 or 48 multiplier to work, but it appears to enter the realm of diminishing returns in terms of stability and Gflops gains, so for now I'll stick with 46. I'll note that 47 and 48 multiplier testing was conducted with uncore set to stock, and uncore is at 43 in my config merely because I can with no stability loss.

My cooling solution appears more than adequate at this ratio/voltage combination, with maximum temperatures reached of low to mid 60s in x264, XTU and Prime95 26.6. mid to high 70s were reached in IBT tests (very high), and mid 80s in Prime95 28.5.

I'm getting around 128 Gflops in IBT tests at these settings.

One final note is that I could probably back off the 1.25v VID to a lower setting, as 1.25v was more or less my first guess at a 46 multiplier, but given the rock solid stability and well managed cooling situation at this voltage, I don't really see any point to backing out the VID.

Just wanted to say thank you for the excellent guide.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> I did listen and it's resolved. Look at the date and time stamps next time.


Next time, you should post whether or not you got the issue resolved. That way, people know whether or not to reply.


----------



## Jedson3614

Yes while i'm not sure my issues is resolved lol. hard to say if 'stable or not.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jedson3614*
> 
> Are you using windows 7 ? In my windows 8.1 its not that way by default, you must of set that to never sleep, that isn't windows default.


By default it doesn't sleep on windows 7 

You should use edit and write replies all in one post, instead of posting multiple times - i sometimes do 2 seperate posts for clarity when replying to different people (and to let them quote it more easily) but multi-posting is generally frowned upon


----------



## Jedson3614

noted, however my mistake, I was doing this because people were complaining when I do one post its too much, and the reason my posts are long, I normally try and give alot of detail. What about windows 8.1 though it does, so your saying users with windows 8.1 will need to change this for stressing, this should be updated to reflect this guide, if that is the case.


----------



## Cyro999

Yea, maybe. Clear posts with paragraphs etc are a good solution, neither huge unbroken walls of text or 3+ posts are once are very good to read 

@Darkwizzie if you want to keep the chart perfectly up to date, i've been running some different settings for somewhere around 6 months now(?) with pretty regular encoding, gaming etc.

My updated info:

4.5ghz
1.265 vid
1.284 vcore
1.95 input w/ turbo LLC
z87x-ud3h
HT on
L310B490 (i can remember that off the top of my head, not sure if that's sad or awesome ~.~)
Additional comments: "Hiya! <3"









everything else is the same, and i guess i'l do an overnight x264 when i go to sleep to grab a picture, and make sure that this can pass it with the latest encoder version. I'm quite confident in this OC~

Also, at the bottom of the doc it says "on OCN" - people might not know what OCN is, i would write www.overclock.net - it also says OCN.net at one point, but www.OCN.net does not actually work


----------



## Jedson3614

so what about the power plan? is this normal, I think this should be reflected in the overclocking guide. If others were having stability issues this actually might help get a stable overclock, if this was occurring.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> everything else is the same, and i guess i'l do an overnight x264 when i go to sleep to grab a picture, and make sure that this can pass it with the *latest encoder version*. I'm quite confident in this OC~


Hi,

Apologies IF I got this wrong but is there a newer version of the x264 stress test? Newer than the one found on the first post?

Thank you


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Apologies IF I got this wrong but is there a newer version of the x264 stress test? Newer than the one found on the first post?
> 
> Thank you


There are regularly posted encoder binaries on here - http://download.videolan.org/pub/videolan/x264/binaries/win64/

You can download them, rename to "x264-64" and then replace the x264-64 in the test folder, then it'll run with that encoder version









it's not really a stress/stability test as much as just a package of a video, an encoder .exe and a script that tells that .exe to encode the video in a certain way. It's convenient to package stuff together, and it's kinda mandatory if you're going to use it as a benchmark, because different encoder versions will give you different FPS - you need people to have the same video file, encoder version and settings in order to compare performance. For just stability testing, you'd always want the latest version
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jedson3614*
> 
> so what about the power plan? is this normal, I think this should be reflected in the overclocking guide. If others were having stability issues this actually might help get a stable overclock, if this was occurring.


Well, if the stability issue is just "my system is going to sleep sometimes" then that's easy to fix, it doesn't actually cause bluescreens? And that's only a thing on windows 8 it seems. I've never heard of anyone on any OS have issues with it to be honest before now


----------



## Jedson3614

It does cause a stop error if i'm stress testing and my PC goes into hibernate, and i'm telling you this is part of the balanced plan by default at least in windows 8.1, because that's what I have. I have NOT gotten any blue screen while stress testing with same bios settings with performance power plan which doesn't have the sleep or hibernate activated. So my point being if my PC went into hibernate and crashed does that mean my overclock is unstable? I don't really know or not. With the same settings without going to sleep it was stable for 9 hours straight. SO it's hard to tell. I was saying if this is a known thing, we should add this to the over clock guide because many people use windows 8 or 8.1. They are fine operating systems with many improvement's. So we should add to the guide letting people know they may want to make sure all sleep and hybrid or hibernate modes are not active during stress testing, especially if you are running windows 8 or above. SO would you say my overclock is unstable if it crashed going into hibernate during a heavy stress test. Remember hibernate goes into ram. It's possible no matter what my settings were this could be problematic. Merry Christmas by the way.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> There are regularly posted encoder binaries on here - http://download.videolan.org/pub/videolan/x264/binaries/win64/
> 
> You can download them, rename to "x264-64" and then replace the x264-64 in the test folder, then it'll run with that encoder version
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's not really a stress/stability test as much as just a package of a video, an encoder .exe and a script that tells that .exe to encode the video in a certain way. It's convenient to package stuff together, and it's kinda mandatory if you're going to use it as a benchmark, because different encoder versions will give you different FPS - you need people to have the same video file, encoder version and settings in order to compare performance. For just stability testing, you'd always want the latest version


Wait, hold on a second because this is important to me:

I use the x264 test, from the link on the 1st post of this thread, as my main stability test for my o/c attempts! Right now, on this ASUS board -see rig- I also used the RealBench_v2.4 from ASUS, but not much, only one time. So, should I continue to use the x264 - 5 loops, as an accurate stress test or not? And if yes, which version exactly? The one given on the first post or the one with those new encoders?

Please reply, thank you

Edit:
I've downloaded, renamed and run the latest file dated from 03-Aug-2013. It needs more time and the FPS are lower. Is this normal? Have I done it correctly?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jedson3614*
> 
> It does cause a stop error if i'm stress testing and my PC goes into hibernate, and i'm telling you this is part of the balanced plan by default at least in windows 8.1, because that's what I have. I have NOT gotten any blue screen while stress testing with same bios settings with performance power plan which doesn't have the sleep or hibernate activated. So my point being if my PC went into hibernate and crashed does that mean my overclock is unstable? I don't really know or not. With the same settings without going to sleep it was stable for 9 hours straight. SO it's hard to tell. I was saying if this is a known thing, we should add this to the over clock guide because many people use windows 8 or 8.1. They are fine operating systems with many improvement's. So we should add to the guide letting people know they may want to make sure all sleep and hybrid or hibernate modes are not active during stress testing, especially if you are running windows 8 or above. SO would you say my overclock is unstable if it crashed going into hibernate during a heavy stress test. Remember hibernate goes into ram. It's possible no matter what my settings were this could be problematic. Merry Christmas by the way.


Well, it's worth mentioning i think - but if your test stops because your system went into hibernate, you should just ignore that happening and restart testing after fixing the hibernate, then go from that data IMO

thanks, you too








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Wait, hold on a second because this is important to me:
> 
> I use the x264 test, from the link on the 1st post of this thread, as my main stability test for my o/c attempts! Right now, on this ASUS board -see rig- I also used the RealBench_v2.4 from ASUS, but not much, only one time. So, should I continue to use the x264 - 5 loops, as an accurate stress test or not? And if yes, which version exactly? The one given on the first post or the one with those new encoders?
> 
> Please reply, thank you


You can just update the x264 test with the newer encoder version. It'll be better then. The one on the front page isn't updated every time there is a new encoder version, it hasn't been updated for quite a few months AFAIK~

I tried Realbench, but i found two things back when i used it

1; The most stressful part of the test was the x264 encoding

2; The x264 encoder that they used was very out of date, so that it wasn't as stressful as a properly up to date x264 encoder, and i could be stable in Realbench x264 and then go and encode a video with my up to date programs and it would crash

that's why i just manually update my x264 encoder versions whenever available and use a loop like on this test for testing with it 

There's something up with that site, just use the 2491 encoder for now if you update. There's another version posted that's labeled as 25-something, but it's the wrong file size and it doesn't seem to work, the date is mislabeled etc. The site was down yesterday so they might be having a few issues


----------



## Jedson3614

Yes I have stopped it by using performance power plan. This just happens during stress testing. I don't have crashes while sleeping or hibernate , on balanced plan or not when I'm not stress testing. I I tried after passing 8 hours and tried manually hibernating and had no crashes. Just while I stress tested.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Well, it's worth mentioning i think - but if your test stops because your system went into hibernate, you should just ignore that happening and restart testing after fixing the hibernate, then go from that data IMO
> 
> thanks, you too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can just update the x264 test with the newer encoder version. It'll be better then. The one on the front page isn't updated every time there is a new encoder version, it hasn't been updated for quite a few months AFAIK~
> 
> I tried Realbench, but i found two things back when i used it
> 
> 1; The most stressful part of the test was the x264 encoding
> 
> 2; The x264 encoder that they used was very out of date, so that it wasn't as stressful as a properly up to date x264 encoder, and i could be stable in Realbench x264 and then go and encode a video with my up to date programs and it would crash
> 
> that's why i just manually update my x264 encoder versions whenever available and use a loop like on this test for testing with it
> 
> There's something up with that site, just use the 2491 encoder for now if you update. There's another version posted that's labeled as 25-something, but it's the wrong file size and it doesn't seem to work, the date is mislabeled etc. The site was down yesterday so they might be having a few issues


Okay, and which file do you mean?

-- x264-10b-r2491-24e4fed.exe
or
-- x264-r2491-24e4fed.exe

*EDIT:*
I got + run both but the -- x264-r2491-24e4fed.exe runs at the FPS and time the previous one was running. So I suppose this is the proper one. If I am wrong, please correct me.

Dear @Cyro999, I'd like to thank you *very* much because I was not aware of all this, but now I will visit that site and update my main stability test regularly!
Well done!


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Wait, hold on a second because this is important to me:
> 
> I use the x264 test, from the link on the 1st post of this thread, as my main stability test for my o/c attempts! Right now, on this ASUS board -see rig- I also used the RealBench_v2.4 from ASUS, but not much, only one time. So, should I continue to use the x264 - 5 loops, as an accurate stress test or not? And if yes, which version exactly? The one given on the first post or the one with those new encoders?
> 
> Please reply, thank you


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Okay, and which file do you mean?
> 
> -- x264-10b-r2491-24e4fed.exe
> or
> -- x264-r2491-24e4fed.exe
> 
> *EDIT:*
> I got + run both but the -- x264-r2491-24e4fed.exe runs at the FPS and time the previous one was running. So I suppose this is the proper one. If I am wrong, please correct me.
> 
> Dear @Cyro999, I'd like to thank you *very* much because I was not aware of all this, but now I will visit that site and update my main stability test regularly!
> Well done!


The x264-r2491-24e4fed.exe AFAIK









np


----------



## Digitalist

Well, I've discovered an unusual issue relating to C States:

I enabled C States all the way up to C7, enabled EIST, enabled C1E, and selected the balanced power management profile in Windows 8.1 x64.

When my computer boots into Windows, C States work correctly and Vcore shows the expected variation, however, after 2-3 minutes of the computer running, C States suddenly cease working, Vcore jumps to ~1.25v, and a C state monitor indicates that the computer remains in C0 permanently.

Anyone have an idea how I could chase down what is occurring at the precise time C States stop working? (I.e. whether a specific program is loading at that time, or a service is starting, etc.)?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Digitalist*
> 
> Well, I've discovered an unusual issue relating to C States:
> 
> I enabled C States all the way up to C7, enabled EIST, enabled C1E, and selected the balanced power management profile in Windows 8.1 x64.
> 
> When my computer boots into Windows, C States work correctly and Vcore shows the expected variation, however, after 2-3 minutes of the computer running, C States suddenly cease working, Vcore jumps to ~1.25v, and a C state monitor indicates that the computer remains in C0 permanently.
> 
> Anyone have an idea how I could chase down what is occurring at the precise time C States stop working? (I.e. whether a specific program is loading at that time, or a service is starting, etc.)?


Is your CPU load low? When i idle, i can look at the resource monitor and my average CPU load will be ~0.2% if i force CPU to 4500mhz.


----------



## Digitalist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Is your CPU load low? When i idle, i can look at the resource monitor and my average CPU load will be ~0.2% if i force CPU to 4500mhz.


CPU load is 1-2%, EIST, C1E and 5% - 100% min/max processor power state. HWInfo64 shows the multiplier being varied. As I said, C States function correctly when I first boot into windows, with Vcore going as low as reading 0.0v in HWInfo64 and RealTemp 4.00 indicating significant time spent in C6/C7. The issue is that 2-3 minutes after I boot into windows, suddenly C States stop working (RealTemp showing 0.0% time in any C State other than C0) and Vcore jumps up to 1.245-1.256v and stays there. If I reboot, again, C States will work correctly for 2-3 minutes and then stop working.

I'd like to be able to identify what program or service or event is occurring that is causing C States to suddenly cease working, but I'm not sure how to go about doing that as task manager doesn't have an option to display start time.


----------



## FastEddieNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Digitalist*
> 
> CPU load is 1-2%, EIST, C1E and 5% - 100% min/max processor power state. HWInfo64 shows the multiplier being varied. As I said, C States function correctly when I first boot into windows, with Vcore going as low as reading 0.0v in HWInfo64 and RealTemp 4.00 indicating significant time spent in C6/C7. The issue is that 2-3 minutes after I boot into windows, suddenly C States stop working (RealTemp showing 0.0% time in any C State other than C0) and Vcore jumps up to 1.245-1.256v and stays there. If I reboot, again, C States will work correctly for 2-3 minutes and then stop working.
> 
> I'd like to be able to identify what program or service or event is occurring that is causing C States to suddenly cease working, but I'm not sure how to go about doing that as task manager doesn't have an option to display start time.


I had the same problem. Do You have the Intel rapid storage utility set to performance? That utility is a delayed start and In performance mode it disables C states to maximize storage performance. That program is only needed for RAID setup. I removed it and loaded the driver only.


----------



## Sharchaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> There are regularly posted encoder binaries on here - http://download.videolan.org/pub/videolan/x264/binaries/win64/
> 
> You can download them, rename to "x264-64" and then replace the x264-64 in the test folder, then it'll run with that encoder version
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's not really a stress/stability test as much as just a package of a video, an encoder .exe and a script that tells that .exe to encode the video in a certain way. It's convenient to package stuff together, and it's kinda mandatory if you're going to use it as a benchmark, because different encoder versions will give you different FPS - you need people to have the same video file, encoder version and settings in order to compare performance. For just stability testing, you'd always want the latest version


hello man
btw How to use the x264 stress testing?
also I have updated the encoder to the latest version (I download the file based on your link above) and renamed it to "x264-64"









the folder on mine


test folder


----------



## Digitalist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FastEddieNYC*
> 
> I had the same problem. Do You have the Intel rapid storage utility set to performance? That utility is a delayed start and In performance mode it disables C states to maximize storage performance. That program is only needed for RAID setup. I removed it and loaded the driver only.


Nice catch!

Setting Intel RST to power saving solved the issue.

As an update for anyone using an ASRock board, on my Z97 Extreme4 you can set CPU OC Fixed Mode to enable and still have C States work correctly. That way you eliminate the wasted overhead of varying the multiplier, which has been shown to have virtually no effect on power consumption or heat. As I'm typing this HWInfo64 is showing my Vcore varying between 0.000v and 0.108v with the clock rate remaining fixed at 4599Mhz.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sharchaster*
> 
> hello man
> btw How to use the x264 stress testing?
> also I have updated the encoder to the latest version (I download the file based on your link above) and renamed it to "x264-64"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the folder on mine
> 
> 
> test folder


Just run one of the batch files (64bit + log) and use 8 threads for quad core i5, 16 threads for quad core i7

edit: Damn, i forgot to overnight x264. Will do it tonight i guess


----------



## Sharchaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Just run one of the batch files (64bit + log) and use 8 threads for quad core i5, 16 threads for quad core i7
> 
> edit: Damn, i forgot to overnight x264. Will do it tonight i guess


after updating the "x264-64" file to the newer version, I guess this is the best stress test for my DC. I only need 1.272 volt core to pass Cinebench test, XTU Bench test, and a few games. but with this test, even I set into 1.315 volt and lowering the uncore (cache) into x40 (my daily use is x45) , my chip only passed 4.5 loops (which equal to 36 mins of testing)....when 5 loops, my system got crashed when the test is almost finish (got crashed at 89.6%)....sigh....

I don't know how the older version works...but using this version I think is clearly more demanding compared to the others.

btw my chip frequencies is at 4.8 GHz....there's no way I lowering the clock, as I know my chip can pass this test with same freq (hope so)....even with 1.35 volt...(I only use those voltage, when run this test, though)


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sharchaster*
> 
> after updating the "x264-64" file to the newer version, I guess this is the best stress test for my DC. I only need 1.272 volt core to pass Cinebench test, XTU Bench test, and a few games. but with this test, even I set into 1.315 volt and lowering the uncore (cache) into x40 (my daily use is x45) , my chip only passed 4.5 loops (which equal to 36 mins of testing)....when 5 loops, my system got crashed when the test is almost finish (got crashed at 89.6%)....sigh....
> 
> I don't know how the older version works...but using this version I think is clearly more demanding compared to the others.
> 
> btw my chip frequencies is at 4.8 GHz....there's no way I lowering the clock, as I know my chip can pass this test with same freq (hope so)....even with 1.35 volt...(I only use those voltage, when run this test, though)


You should absolutely be able to pass x264 at least for a stable overclock, because it's a very good video encoder used for a lot of mainstream programs (Handbrake, OBS, various frontend programs to give you a UI for using x264 to encode stuff rather than just using command line) and falls into "general use" for a lot of computer users~

It won't be the hardest test to pass, nor the hottest - but it seems pretty effective at crashing you if you have some settings wrong or you're trying to low-ball some voltages (input voltage, vcore) for this architecture


----------



## bilditup1

Wait, there's a newer version of the x264 test than what's in the OP? Can we have that stickied or something?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bilditup1*
> 
> Wait, there's a newer version of the x264 test than what's in the OP? Can we have that stickied or something?


There is not. However, encoder .exe's are regularly updated on the x264 site (as i explained some posts up) and you should be using the latest one for best stability testing

It's not a huge deal unless you let your version fall 1-3 years out of date like several of the x264 packages/benchmarks out there.


----------



## bilditup1

Thanks for the clarification, will do...


----------



## Sharchaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> You should absolutely be able to pass x264 at least for a stable overclock, because it's a very good video encoder used for a lot of mainstream programs (Handbrake, OBS, various frontend programs to give you a UI for using x264 to encode stuff rather than just using command line) and falls into "general use" for a lot of computer users~
> 
> It won't be the hardest test to pass, nor the hottest - but it seems pretty effective at crashing you if you have some settings wrong or you're trying to low-ball some voltages (input voltage, vcore) for this architecture


Don't know where I must start. Usually when I increase the voltages (vcore, input, etc), my system got crashed sooner than before....for example I can passed 4.5 loops with 1.315 volt...and when I try to increase the voltages into 1.32, I got an instant crash....(which means in loop 1)....it looks like this stress test is tricky, though. which means increasing the voltage not equal to increasing the stability.

Maybe Haswell is a bit different compared to DC.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sharchaster*
> 
> Don't know where I must start. Usually when I increase the voltages (vcore, input, etc), my system got crashed sooner than before....for example I can passed 4.5 loops with 1.315 volt...and when I try to increase the voltages into 1.32, I got an instant crash....(which means in loop 1)....it looks like this stress test is tricky, though. which means increasing the voltage not equal to increasing the stability.
> 
> Maybe Haswell is a bit different compared to DC.


What codes are you getting when your PC crashes? I suggest getting BlueScreenViewer to review those codes, especially if you weren't seeing a BSOD....


----------



## Sharchaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> What codes are you getting when your PC crashes? I suggest getting BlueScreenViewer to review those codes, especially if you weren't seeing a BSOD....


0x101 codes.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sharchaster*
> 
> 0x101 codes.


Have you increased the Input Voltage (VRIN)? 101 errors are often from too low an input voltage, and if it crashes faster with higher Vcore that sounds even more like input voltage.


----------



## LostParticle

On my latest setup, see rig please, I face the same issue: 0x101 BSODs no matter what I am trying, to stabilize at 4.7GHz. I knew that my chip's Wall was 4.8GHz. It seems that this Hero VII board wants to teach me a lesson...

I have placed a question about the System Agent, Analog IO and Digital IO offsets. If anyone could answer I'd appreciate it. The reason I got interested in these settings is that only after changing them a bit, meaning adding a +0.05 to + 0.08 offset in these three offsets I managed to...fail the x264 test (latest binaries) a little later, at the 3rd or 4th loop, hahaha...

The only time I achieved completing all 5 loops of the x264 at 4.7, on this Hero VII, was when I left my RAM at 1333MHz and the Uncore (cache) ratio at the default of 40x.

4.7GHz all cores + 4.4GHz cache + RAM on its factory XMP_1 profile has been easily achieved on both my ASRock and Gigabyte boards.

...


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sharchaster*
> 
> Don't know where I must start. Usually when I increase the voltages (vcore, input, etc), my system got crashed sooner than before....for example I can passed 4.5 loops with 1.315 volt...and when I try to increase the voltages into 1.32, I got an instant crash....(which means in loop 1)....it looks like this stress test is tricky, though. which means increasing the voltage not equal to increasing the stability.
> 
> Maybe Haswell is a bit different compared to DC.


As said above you're probably using too low input voltage. Haswell is the same as DC and that kind of crashing has been common since Haswell launch

If your input voltage is too low, then increasing the vcore but leaving input voltage the same will either do nothing for stability or maybe even actually accelerate crashing


----------



## Sharchaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Have you increased the Input Voltage (VRIN)? 101 errors are often from too low an input voltage, and if it crashes faster with higher Vcore that sounds even more like input voltage.


Will try it...gonna report back...


----------



## kagorus

I have a question in Intel ETU whats a safe max current and power?


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kagorus*
> 
> I have a question in Intel ETU whats a safe max current and power?


I don't think it makes a difference. The chip is only going to draw what it needs, so setting it too high won't really matter. I doubt you'll overdraw the motherboard no matter what you set it at, at least on a decent board.


----------



## FastEddieNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kagorus*
> 
> I have a question in Intel ETU whats a safe max current and power?


Setting a high value will not cause any problems. You want to set it higher than stock so you don't experience any throttling.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Yea, maybe. Clear posts with paragraphs etc are a good solution, neither huge unbroken walls of text or 3+ posts are once are very good to read
> 
> @Darkwizzie if you want to keep the chart perfectly up to date, i've been running some different settings for somewhere around 6 months now(?) with pretty regular encoding, gaming etc.
> 
> My updated info:
> 
> 4.5ghz
> 1.265 vid
> 1.284 vcore
> 1.95 input w/ turbo LLC
> z87x-ud3h
> HT on
> L310B490 (i can remember that off the top of my head, not sure if that's sad or awesome ~.~)
> Additional comments: "Hiya! <3"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> everything else is the same, and i guess i'l do an overnight x264 when i go to sleep to grab a picture, and make sure that this can pass it with the latest encoder version. I'm quite confident in this OC~
> 
> Also, at the bottom of the doc it says "on OCN" - people might not know what OCN is, i would write www.overclock.net - it also says OCN.net at one point, but www.OCN.net does not actually work


Ran 50 loops. Didn't screenshot hwinfo like an idiot of course, but here it is










Quote:


> x264 - r2491 - 1.285vcore - 1.95vrin - 4.5ghz HT on - 2014-27-12


----------



## sampin90

Hi all,
I overclocked my CPU around a year ago and never had any issues, today i enabled XMP in bios and since then have had 2 BSOD (was [email protected] now [email protected])
I have turned XMP back off for now but would be nice to run it at 1600mhz.

Vccin 1.7v
Core 1.20v
Ring 1.15v

CPU ratio 42
Ring ratio 39

Is there anything you can recommend changing to solve this issue?


----------



## benjamen50

What are the BSOD codes? These can be very useful in determining what is causing the BSODs.

Also welcome to Overlock.net!

What I'd suggest is increasing the vcore up by a few notches, if that does nothing, put it back to as before. Then try increasing the vccin voltage up to 1.85v and see if that helps. If not, try increasing the ring voltage to 1.205v and see if that helps. If not, revert back to previous setting.


----------



## sampin90

Thanks for the reply








would you class a notch as 0.01?

The first code was:
0x000000d1

Second:
0x0000000a


----------



## benjamen50

BSOD Error code info:

0xD1 = QPI/VTT, increase/decrease as necessary, can also be unstable Ram, raise Ram voltage

0x0A = unstable RAM/IMC, increase QPI first, if that doesn't work increase vcore

Yes I would classify a notch as 0.01


----------



## Sharchaster

how about 0x01e?


----------



## benjamen50

0x1E = increase vcore


----------



## sampin90

Brilliant info thanks









Just having a look through my bios and I cant see anything about QPI or VTT, I'm thinking its the I/O voltage offset?
However i have no idea what to set this to, sorry to keep bugging you!


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sampin90*
> 
> Brilliant info thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just having a look through my bios and I cant see anything about QPI or VTT, I'm thinking its the I/O voltage offset?
> However i have no idea what to set this to, sorry to keep bugging you!


More like Input Voltage....


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> The first code was:
> 0x000000d1
> 
> Second:
> 0x0000000a


Quote:


> 0x1E


These are not standard codes for Haswell and messing with vcore etc probably won't fix them. Looks like RAM/IMC instability - just disable XMP, manually set it to 1600 as well as the primary timings with 1.65v. Leave other voltages like system agent and IO on auto.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Changed Bus speed to 101.0 Now am Running 4770k Delidded at 4.544Ghz using 1.273 manual mode for core, Sync all cores. Trying to be able to run 4.6Ghz without increasing voltage to 1.35 in order to achieve stabilty using Realbench 2.2. Temps on realbench at 4.6Ghz after 15min were over 90c. Ambient temps in the house last time I tried were around 60-65F and This was all after the Delid. Will keep posting updates.

The Cautious One. The Increase of the .044Ghz was a nice freebee though without having to increase Voltage from my 24/7 4.5Ghz/ 1.273corev

Cache Ratio/ Voltage all auto.

Cpuz Shows 1.280 (must be.... the extra applied how? )



EDIT: Ok horrible faliures using XMP on both BlCK settings of 102.5, 101.0
Hmm.. I am sitting at 4.522Ghz with BLCK of 100.5 and 1.285 Dialed in for Manual Mode on the Cores. I think the Ram was 16gb at 1845Mhz Maybe?

Passed Realbench 2.2 after changing the Bus to 100.5, 15min stress. Max temp was 84c (ambients in house are 70F (South Louisiana)

EDIT: Tried 101.0 Bus Change. On Realbench 2.4 (Updated the Program) and lasted 3min in on 100% Load. BSOD 101 Error Code. Any Ideas?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Changed Bus speed to 101.0 Now am Running 4770k Delidded at 4.544Ghz using 1.273 manual mode for core, Sync all cores. Trying to be able to run 4.6Ghz without increasing voltage to 1.35 in order to achieve stabilty using Realbench 2.2. Temps on realbench at 4.6Ghz after 15min were over 90c. Ambient temps in the house last time I tried were around 60-65F and This was all after the Delid. Will keep posting updates.
> 
> The Cautious One. The Increase of the .044Ghz was a nice freebee though without having to increase Voltage from my 24/7 4.5Ghz/ 1.273corev
> 
> Cache Ratio/ Voltage all auto.
> 
> Cpuz Shows 1.280 (must be.... the extra applied how? )
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Ok horrible faliures using XMP on both BlCK settings of 102.5, 101.0
> Hmm.. I am sitting at 4.522Ghz with BLCK of 100.5 and 1.285 Dialed in for Manual Mode on the Cores. I think the Ram was 16gb at 1845Mhz Maybe?
> 
> Passed Realbench 2.2 after changing the Bus to 100.5, 15min stress. Max temp was 84c (ambients in house are 70F (South Louisiana)
> 
> EDIT: Tried 101.0 Bus Change. On Realbench 2.4 (Updated the Program) and lasted 3min in on 100% Load. BSOD 101 Error Code. Any Ideas?


You didn't say the input volts that you are trying to use~?

If it's not at 1.95-2.0 with llc, go there. You should be adjusting input voltage, core voltage and core frequency when doing main overclock

vcore at load will be at least 20mv (0.02) over what you set in bios, usually 0.02 exactly (but sensors don't show that super accurately)


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> You didn't say the input volts that you are trying to use~?
> 
> If it's not at 1.95-2.0 with llc, go there. You should be adjusting input voltage, core voltage and core frequency when doing main overclock
> 
> vcore at load will be at least 20mv (0.02) over what you set in bios, usually 0.02 exactly (but sensors don't show that super accurately)


+1 you can see the actual voltage from hwmionter ( VIN 4 ) this the actual vcore or cpu-z 1.64 version


----------



## MaeTroX

Hi, been reading page 1 over and over again and I have used the search function but I cant seem to find my issue I have

I have a i5 4690k that I am using with a Asus Gene VII motherboard. If I set manual voltage to my core it stays fixed at that voltage even if I have C7 & speedstep enabled in bios and windows is set at balance energy plan with lowest setting at 5% and max setting at 100%. I can see that my core is being downclocked so thats working, just not the voltage according to HWiNFO64 looking at the "Core #X VID"

Can anyone enlighten me what I am doing wrong, If I leave the core and cache voltage to auto it downclock my voltage fine, so I have left them at auto so far and just manually inputed 35 on my uncore and 40 multiplier on my core. and that works like a charm, I can run the x256 encode for 10 passes, havent done longer but no crashes or anything

And I am using the latest bios for the motherboard

And if I enable fully manual mode it disable C7 in bios it just gets grayed out


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaeTroX*
> 
> Hi, been reading page 1 over and over again and I have used the search function but I cant seem to find my issue I have
> 
> I have a i5 4690k that I am using with a Asus Gene VII motherboard. If I set manual voltage to my core it stays fixed at that voltage even if I have C7 & speedstep enabled in bios and windows is set at balance energy plan with lowest setting at 5% and max setting at 100%. I can see that my core is being downclocked so thats working, just not the voltage according to HWiNFO64 looking at the "Core #X VID"
> 
> Can anyone enlighten me what I am doing wrong, If I leave the core and cache voltage to auto it downclock my voltage fine, so I have left them at auto so far and just manually inputed 35 on my uncore and 40 multiplier on my core. and that works like a charm, I can run the x256 encode for 10 passes, havent done longer but no crashes or anything
> 
> And I am using the latest bios for the motherboard
> 
> And if I enable fully manual mode it disable C7 in bios it just gets grayed out


you said cstates are on in the bios.

You have to set them all to "enabled ". Auto does not work.

Also use hwinfo64 and scroll down to vcore0, vcore1, vcore2 and vcore3. Those should be dropping at idle.


----------



## MaeTroX

The voltages gets downclocked now, but the voltages shown are so weird, compared to what I have set in bios


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaeTroX*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The voltages gets downclocked now, but the voltages shown are so weird, compared to what I have set in bios


that looks normal. Ifyou are using manual then the vcore will be .020v higher(than u set in bios) under load.

Also the voltages only have set steps. If u add .001v in the bios nothing changes unless u add enough to push it to the next step.

Example: My 4790k is set at 4.6ghz 1.245v in bios. Under load the vcore is 1.260v. If i wanted the vcore higher i would have to raise it past 1.260v so it moves to the step.

What u set in bios is the VID.


----------



## MaeTroX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> that looks normal. Ifyou are using manual then the vcore will be .020v higher(than u set in bios) under load.
> 
> Also the voltages only have set steps. If u add .001v in the bios nothing changes unless u add enough to push it to the next step.
> 
> Example: My 4790k is set at 4.6ghz 1.245v in bios. Under load the vcore is 1.260v. If i wanted the vcore higher i would have to raise it past 1.260v so it moves to the step.
> 
> What u set in bios is the VID.


Ok, so what is the voltages then in picture 1 that shows vcore2 1.408 volt, vcore 1.1344 ,vcore0 1.392 and vcore3 1.472 when I used 1.062v? thats what scare me.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaeTroX*
> 
> Ok, so what is the voltages then in picture 1 that shows vcore2 1.408 volt, vcore 1.1344 ,vcore0 1.392 and vcore3 1.472 when I used 1.062v? thats what scare me.


Bad sensors
Quote:


> I can see that my core is being downclocked so thats working, just not the voltage according to HWiNFO64 looking at the "Core #X VID"


VID is not Vcore. Vcore drops but VID does not neccesarily


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaeTroX*
> 
> Ok, so what is the voltages then in picture 1 that shows vcore2 1.408 volt, vcore 1.1344 ,vcore0 1.392 and vcore3 1.472 when I used 1.062v? thats what scare me.


Those readings are way too high if you are stock. how are your temps under load ? Run xtu bench and and post temps.


----------



## MaeTroX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Those readings are way too high if you are stock. how are your temps under load ? Run xtu bench and and post temps.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Bad sensors
> VID is not Vcore. Vcore drops but VID does not neccesarily


Ok, I redid exactly what I did before and those high numbers does not show up again so it must have been some bug or bad readings




before I have changed anything




after changes

So I assume I am not hitting that next step as it dont seem to go over 1.088, when I set the core volt to 1.100 or do I still not understand it correctly? same with the sensors Temp 5 and Temp 2 are quite funny also, at idle they show 70 degrees, but when I stress the computer with lets say x256 it goes down to 52 degrees so what exactly is that sensor reading?

And my cpu temps is at 57 degrees celcius right now when using x256. but does it look correctly so far


----------



## hardiboy

Last night i tried to oc my 4670k to 4,5 ghz
With 1,2 vcore and the temp reached max 60C

I was wondering if that is a great result?
Can i go higher? To around 4.6-4,8
Also max temp and max vcore would be save for my procecor


----------



## benjamen50

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hardiboy*
> 
> Last night i tried to oc my 4670k to 4,5 ghz
> With 1,2 vcore and the temp reached max 60C
> 
> I was wondering if that is a great result?
> Can i go higher? To around 4.6-4,8
> Also max temp and max vcore would be save for my procecor


With the VCore you'll want to stay under 1.4V. Most of the time you will generally reach your temperature limit rather than your voltage limit when using AIO water cooling or heatsink / air cooler.

You'll want to keep under 90°C under synthetic benchmarks. Stay under 75°C under real world testing. (Although 85°C) is fine. You wouldn't want to run 90°C over long extended periods of time.

I got my i5 4690K to 4.5 GHz at 1.3V, temperatures were at 70-80°C max (under stress testing). Just remember, all cpu stability at the same clock speed is all different as you may need less or more cpu voltage than others.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> You didn't say the input volts that you are trying to use~?
> 
> If it's not at 1.95-2.0 with llc, go there. You should be adjusting input voltage, core voltage and core frequency when doing main overclock
> 
> vcore at load will be at least 20mv (0.02) over what you set in bios, usually 0.02 exactly (but sensors don't show that super accurately)


I hadn't messed With Load Line due to The guy from asus stating you shouldn't have to. I will though being it's really the only thing I haven't messed with haha. I thought stock LLC was around 1.7? I could be wrong in that statement though... I could be stock at 1.9. I know that the OP stated he uses like 2.1 or something of that nature. Any bump in Mhz is a Plus.

The Cautious One.

THanks for the Feedback. I bust outa work around 5pm Central so Ill report back then. I have gone to 4.6ghz using 1.35core v and most everything auto, But ram was set to 1600, Bus was 100.00 flat. Ran that setup for about 2 weeks but then started crashing using BF3 and had even stressed 15min on Realbench 2.2, (Wasn't Stable in the long run) I don't like messing with the Cache Ratio/ Voltage because I start to get confused.


----------



## deathroll

I try to some OC on my 4690K with Maximus VII Hero. I pass most tests with 4.3 GHz @ 1.138 V. But I when trying to push 4.4 GHz, I get BSOD on Prime95 Large FFTs. Last voltage that I have tried is 1.240 V. Should I try to increase the core voltage? I think I have bad chip.









Bah, I messed up the values.







I'll find out and edit the post.


----------



## hardiboy

what do you guys think about my result
i push it to 4.6 ghz
100 x 46

is it good enough
i set it 1.225 on my bios
but it showed 1.25



i'd like to try to 4.7 and then 4.8

but the temp reached 78C

could you give me some suggestions ?
rise the vcore?
or...

and with my configuration for 4,6ghz is it safe for daily using?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> I hadn't messed With Load Line due to The guy from asus stating you shouldn't have to. I will though being it's really the only thing I haven't messed with haha. I thought stock LLC was around 1.7? I could be wrong in that statement though... I could be stock at 1.9. I know that the OP stated he uses like 2.1 or something of that nature. Any bump in Mhz is a Plus.
> 
> The Cautious One.
> 
> THanks for the Feedback. I bust outa work around 5pm Central so Ill report back then. I have gone to 4.6ghz using 1.35core v and most everything auto, But ram was set to 1600, Bus was 100.00 flat. Ran that setup for about 2 weeks but then started crashing using BF3 and had even stressed 15min on Realbench 2.2, (Wasn't Stable in the long run) I don't like messing with the Cache Ratio/ Voltage because I start to get confused.


You will have to change the input voltage. LLC is another setting that affects input voltage, it might be controlled well or might not on your board with auto. Regardless, you need to set input voltage


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hardiboy*
> 
> what do you guys think about my result
> i push it to 4.6 ghz
> 100 x 46
> 
> is it good enough
> i set it 1.225 on my bios
> but it showed 1.25
> 
> 
> 
> i'd like to try to 4.7 and then 4.8
> 
> but the temp reached 78C
> 
> could you give me some suggestions ?
> rise the vcore?
> or...
> 
> and with my configuration for 4,6ghz is it safe for daily using?


1; You didn't set an input voltage?

2; You're using linpack (in IBT) why? If you insist on using linpack why use out of date version that only gets 100gflops instead of 200? This guide says pretty in depth to set input voltage and not to use the only program you have screenshotted with clear reasoning and evidence why
Quote:


> i set it 1.225 on my bios
> but it showed 1.25


this is also explained, expected vcore is 0.02 above bios value
Quote:


> but the temp reached 78C


this is explained too, linpack

yes, 1.25vcore is fine

sry, little salty about people not reading stuff. Go back to the guide (the first post) and open the spoilers, just read through everything. We're ~16,500 posts into this thread and Haswell 101 is literally in the OP of the thread so that it doesn't have to be explained twice a day (it's been a year and a half since launch and since this thread was made, it gets old after the 500'th time!)


----------



## deathroll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benjamen50*
> 
> With the VCore you'll want to stay under 1.4V. Most of the time you will generally reach your temperature limit rather than your voltage limit when using AIO water cooling or heatsink / air cooler.
> 
> You'll want to keep under 90°C under synthetic benchmarks. Stay under 75°C under real world testing. (Although 85°C) is fine. You wouldn't want to run 90°C over long extended periods of time.
> 
> I got my i5 4690K to 4.5 GHz at 1.3V, temperatures were at 70-80°C max (under stress testing). Just remember, all cpu stability at the same clock speed is all different as you may need less or more cpu voltage than others.


What have you used testing your 4690K?


----------



## hardiboy

Yes he says that you may need to add some input voltage if you have more than 1,3 vcore
But i used 1,225 vcore
I didnt change the setting about input voltage

Its a bit confusing
That why i am asking


----------



## TheCautiousOne

@Cyro999 Im waiting on Max Payne 3 to finish downloading off of steam. Dialed in 1.95v for input and eventual votage

The Cautious One

EDIT: Ambients in house right now are 62F.



EDIT: Oh boy... that wasnt good. Crashed 10 seconds into Realbench 2.2
*BSOD 124*

I just rebooted and took XMP OFF (Set ram to 1616mhz)
Bus = 101

Kept input and eventual voltage at 1.95

GOing to Retest.

Previous Stable Overclock
45mult
CoreV 1.290
XMP Enabled (Dram V is 1.51)
Bus= 100.5
Cache Ratio/Voltage Auto

101/ Increase VCORE
124/ Increase VCORE/Decrease Vcore or QPI/ *VTT?* (What is this)


----------



## SgtRotty

QPI = Quick Path Interconnect, it was a option on X58 chipset.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> 101/ Increase VCORE
> 124/ Increase VCORE/Decrease Vcore or QPI/ VTT? (What is this)


Ignore those lists.

You need more vcore


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Ignore those lists.
> 
> You need more vcore


I passed the test with the XMP off and ram set to 1616mhz instead of 1845mhz

The Cautious One


----------



## hardiboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> 1; You didn't set an input voltage?
> 
> 2; You're using linpack (in IBT) why? If you insist on using linpack why use out of date version that only gets 100gflops instead of 200? This guide says pretty in depth to set input voltage and not to use the only program you have screenshotted with clear reasoning and evidence why
> this is also explained, expected vcore is 0.02 above bios value
> this is explained too, linpack
> 
> yes, 1.25vcore is fine
> 
> sry, little salty about people not reading stuff. Go back to the guide (the first post) and open the spoilers, just read through everything. We're ~16,500 posts into this thread and Haswell 101 is literally in the OP of the thread so that it doesn't have to be explained twice a day (it's been a year and a half since launch and since this thread was made, it gets old after the 500'th time!)


Thanks for your advice
It opens my mind
After i have read It 3 more times

And should i increase my input voltage
If it can pass the test?


----------



## PaycheckNZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hardiboy*
> 
> Yes he says that you may need to add some input voltage if you have more than 1,3 vcore
> But i used 1,225 vcore
> I didnt change the setting about input voltage
> 
> Its a bit confusing
> That why i am asking


You may find that you may begin needing to increase VCCIN anywhere from about 1,2V VCORE.

Basically for most people it seems that VCCIN should be about 0,6V above VCORE. So if VCORE is 1,23V but the default VCCIN is 1,78V, then you might need to increase VCCIN to 1,83V.

In your case I'd up VCCIN to say 1,85V which is what I used for a stable 4.7GHz, along with a 1.25 VCORE. You might also find that you need to increase LLC as well. That could likely get it stable at 4.7GHz.
Then, as they say, use x264 for stressing.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Passed another 15min test

Vcore at 1.295
Bus Dialed in at 101.5
Multi at 45
Input and Eventual at 1.95v


----------



## hardiboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaycheckNZ*
> 
> You may find that you may begin needing to increase VCCIN anywhere from about 1,2V VCORE.
> 
> Basically for most people it seems that VCCIN should be about 0,6V above VCORE. So if VCORE is 1,23V but the default VCCIN is 1,78V, then you might need to increase VCCIN to 1,83V.
> 
> In your case I'd up VCCIN to say 1,85V which is what I used for a stable 4.7GHz, along with a 1.25 VCORE. You might also find that you need to increase LLC as well. That could likely get it stable at 4.7GHz.
> Then, as they say, use x264 for stressing.


How much llc should i increase?
Like 0,6 above vcore?

If i can get it stable
Do i need to increase llc to?


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hardiboy*
> 
> How much llc should i increase?
> Like 0,6 above vcore?
> 
> If i can get it stable
> Do i need to increase llc to?


Increasing the LLC can help with stability, I personally have mine set at 100%.


----------



## Sharchaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Increasing the LLC can help with stability, *I personally have mine set at 100%*.


100% is same with Level? because on my ASUS BIOS there's only a level value instead of percentage value


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sharchaster*
> 
> 100% is same with Level? because on my ASUS BIOS there's only a level value instead of percentage value


Ok, then you could go with the highest level, or a couple below the highest....My MSI board uses a percentage....


----------



## PaycheckNZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Ok, then you could go with the highest level, or a couple below the highest....My MSI board uses a percentage....


I find the highest LLC level to be overkill. I've seen graphs of how each level behaves, and the extreme setting overcompensates, in fact the one below that does a bit too.


----------



## MaeTroX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaycheckNZ*
> 
> I find the highest LLC level to be overkill. I've seen graphs of how each level behaves, and the extreme setting overcompensates, in fact the one below that does a bit too.


So if one where to touch LLC to try get a stable clock and lets say 7 is max, we should use 5 as highest?


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaeTroX*
> 
> So if one where to touch LLC to try get a stable clock and lets say 7 is max, we should use 5 as highest?


Yep, 5-7 is what you would be using.


----------



## hardiboy

i am trying to oc my 4670k to 4,6 ghz
with 1.25 vcore
vcci 1.85

and x264 tess a whole night

wish me luck









i got my procecor stable at 4,5 ghz with 1.2 vcore

trying to get higher


----------



## Cyro999

gl


----------



## hardiboy

after let it stress for 6 hours
here is the result

please giveme your comment

4,6ghz
1.24 vcore
1.8 vcci



emm the image does not show the vcci
got a wrong screenshoot

but it showed stable at 1,8
and sometime 1,81 or 1.79
is it normal?


----------



## deathroll

Hi folks! I started to overclocking my 4690K after changing Intel's stock cooler. I have confused with setting and monitoring voltages. My chip runs 4.3 GHz at 1.145 V stable, passed all stress tests that I run so far. Anyway, I set the Core Voltage on my Maximus VII Hero. After a re-boot, I see 1.152 V on the BIOS. I tried to overvolt it 1.160 V to see what happens and this time BIOS shows it 1.168 V. Why this happens?

Another confusing thing is monitoring voltages on Windows. I tried many monitoring software. AIDA64, Core Temp, HwInfo, HwMonitor...

HWMonitor shows VID 1.142 V and VCORE 1.856 while running at 1.140 V. Meanwhile, in HWInfo shows different values on Nuvoton sensor and CPU sensor.


(HWMonitor)



(HWInfo)

Moreover mobo says different on BIOS.


I guess monitoring accuracy and understanding sensors differs from software. Which program and voltages should I refer? Sorry for posting plenty of images.


----------



## hardiboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deathroll*
> 
> Hi folks! I started to overclocking my 4690K after changing Intel's stock cooler. I have confused with setting and monitoring voltages. My chip runs 4.3 GHz at 1.145 V stable, passed all stress tests that I run so far. Anyway, I set the Core Voltage on my Maximus VII Hero. After a re-boot, I see 1.152 V on the BIOS. I tried to overvolt it 1.160 V to see what happens and this time BIOS shows it 1.168 V. Why this happens?
> 
> Another confusing thing is monitoring voltages on Windows. I tried many monitoring software. AIDA64, Core Temp, HwInfo, HwMonitor...
> 
> HWMonitor shows VID 1.142 V and VCORE 1.856 while running at 1.140 V. Meanwhile, in HWInfo shows different values on Nuvoton sensor and CPU sensor.
> 
> 
> (HWMonitor)
> 
> 
> 
> (HWInfo)
> 
> Moreover mobo says different on BIOS.
> 
> 
> I guess monitoring accuracy and understanding sensors differs from software. Which program and voltages should I refer? Sorry for posting plenty of images.


On this thread we use hwinfo as our result progress

It is writen at the first post


----------



## Cyro999

It can be tricky to find the right sensors for everything depending on your motherboard


----------



## RutherfordSteel

Could someone help get my system maxed out please. My goal is to get 1M Super Pie under 8 seconds.

My computer specs include.
I7 5820k.
64gb DDR4 2400 Vengeance
2 GTX970s
Asus x99 Deluxe
1200W PSU.
Water Cooling for CPU.

This was my last CPU validation.
http://valid.x86.fr/vze6ur

I would appreciate any help. Thanks.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RutherfordSteel*
> 
> Could someone help get my system maxed out please. My goal is to get 1M Super Pie under 8 seconds.
> 
> My computer specs include.
> I7 5820k.
> 64gb DDR4 2400 Vengeance
> 2 GTX970s
> Asus x99 Deluxe
> 1200W PSU.
> Water Cooling for CPU.
> 
> This was my last CPU validation.
> http://valid.x86.fr/vze6ur
> 
> I would appreciate any help. Thanks.


Well, make sure you read, re-read, then keep re-reading the OP of this thread. Also, if you're serious about overclocking Haswell, then I also suggest you look through the pages of this thread (yes, I realize how many pages there are - overclocking is work







), as there is a ridiculous amount of useful information in here.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RutherfordSteel*
> 
> Could someone help get my system maxed out please. My goal is to get 1M Super Pie under 8 seconds.
> 
> My computer specs include.
> I7 5820k.
> /snip/


This is where I'd post.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1510388/haswell-e-overclock-leaderboard-owners-club/6030

Your volts though.. don't make any sense.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RutherfordSteel*
> 
> Could someone help get my system maxed out please. My goal is to get 1M Super Pie under 8 seconds.
> 
> My computer specs include.
> I7 5820k.
> 64gb DDR4 2400 Vengeance
> 2 GTX970s
> Asus x99 Deluxe
> 1200W PSU.
> Water Cooling for CPU.
> 
> This was my last CPU validation.
> http://valid.x86.fr/vze6ur
> 
> I would appreciate any help. Thanks.


It's rather gonna flip flop dead any minute at that voltage







It will truly max out it's efforts and pay for it with it's life.
1.553V water cooled and only 4.5GHz, weird. I guess that's only for a quick bench, not a 24/7 I wanna torture my CPU till it's dead.

Ok trying it out, I don't get it, what's so hard about it? Don't need a 2011, 64GB RAM or 2x 970 overkill to get under 8s:
Seems to be all about core clock and a single core clock, it's not even a parallel computation.
Any hard clocked single core will smoke it.

Other apps closed:


FF opened:


And I see you didn't touch the uncore at all apart from messing with BCLK that also messes up GPU and other peripherals so it's best to be kept at the stock speed.


----------



## RutherfordSteel

Yeah that's what's bothering me I should be reaching under 7 with no problem, but I'm not.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RutherfordSteel*
> 
> Yeah that's what's bothering me I should be reaching under 7 with no problem, but I'm not.


Have you tried posting in the Haswell-E thread you were referred to?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RutherfordSteel*
> 
> Yeah that's what's bothering me I should be reaching under 7 with no problem, but I'm not.


Superpi is very sensitive to RAM performance. It's to some extent a CPU benchmark, but heavily reliant on RAM


----------



## deathroll

Guys could you tell me how the CPU Vcore increases and decreases altough I overrided on BIOS? EIST and all C-States are disabled.


----------



## SgtRotty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deathroll*
> 
> Guys could you tell me how the CPU Vcore increases and decreases altough I overrided on BIOS? EIST and all C-States are disabled.


Check your Windows power saving function. Set it to high performance


----------



## deathroll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SgtRotty*
> 
> Check your Windows power saving function. Set it to high performance


It was already have been set to high performance. Currently I run with 4300 MHz @ 1.155V HwInfo shows me the minimum Vcore is 1.152 and maximum is 1.168 among all cores. Is this wiggle normal?


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deathroll*
> 
> It was already have been set to high performance. Currently I run with 4300 MHz @ 1.155V HwInfo shows me the minimum Vcore is 1.152 and maximum is 1.168 among all cores. Is this wiggle normal?


Yes, that's normal.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deathroll*
> 
> It was already have been set to high performance. Currently I run with 4300 MHz @ 1.155V HwInfo shows me the minimum Vcore is 1.152 and maximum is 1.168 among all cores. Is this wiggle normal?


IVR supplies 0.02v higher under some loads, normal and expected


----------



## Primithras

Just wanted to drop a quick message here. I bought my rig with an 4770k about a year ago. I immediately jumped to overclocking and read multiple guides. Unfortunately I couldn't get it stable above 42x. I was quite frustrated and busy with other things so I dropped it for a long while. (it was powerful enough after all)

Since last week, I found this guide and started again. None of the guides mentioned that uncore is worth jack *****. All of the guides previously recommended to just keep uncore about 300mhz below your core multiplier. By default my motherboard would set it to 39x once I started overclocking and I usually left it there. This turned out to be the culprit why I could never get my overclock stable.

I am currently running 46x stable (12h AIDA test) with 35x uncore and 1.325 VIN and 1.9 VRIN . Very happy so far and I still have to check if I can notch the voltages down a bit. I tried 47x but whatever I did, I could not get it stable anymore so I guess I've hit my limit. Regardless 46x is already a very nice result and an increase of 30%.

So long story short, thanks to the author of this guide and all the people who worked on it!


----------



## Quantum Reality

http://www.overclock.net/t/1524948/build-log-qrs-pentium-g3258-box/0_100#post_23352716

Can anyone with experience in ASRock Z97 overclocking tell me what I can optimize further? The link goes to my UEFI screenshots.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quantum Reality*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1524948/build-log-qrs-pentium-g3258-box/0_100#post_23352716
> 
> Can anyone with experience in ASRock Z97 overclocking tell me what I can optimize further? The link goes to my UEFI screenshots.


Have you asked this in the G3258 Owners thread?

http://www.overclock.net/t/1500524/intel-pentium-g3258-performance-and-owners-club-now-with-gtx-970/0_20


----------



## deathroll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Yes, that's normal.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> IVR supplies 0.02v higher under some loads, normal and expected


Thank you very very much guys.


----------



## romanlegion13th

Need help overclocked my 4770k to 4.4 @ 1.26 volts uncore @3900 @ 1.2 volts asus bored. Its stable got one bule screen after 2 hours on aida 64 stess test but worked fine on real bench and aida 64 report bench mark.. Max temp when useing aida 64 stess test is 78oC
My ram set to auto 1333mhz but when i set it to xmp get blue screen when doing report wizard or real bench do i need to up my dram volts or my core volts?
Xmp has ram at 1.5 volts 2133 cosair vengeance i did use mem test and it passed and the ram did work on xmp b4 overclocking

Been doing this for 2days now thinking of going back to default


----------



## romanlegion13th

Changed uncore to 3.5 and volts to auto
Now its stable.. But with the xmp 2133 setting enabled it crashes.. Should i up the voltage on the dram? How much in crease eatch time? Or do i lower the ram speed?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> Need help overclocked my 4770k to 4.4 @ 1.26 volts uncore @3900 @ 1.2 volts asus bored. Its stable got one bule screen after 2 hours on aida 64 stess test but worked fine on real bench and aida 64 report bench mark.. Max temp when useing aida 64 stess test is 78oC
> My ram set to auto 1333mhz but when i set it to xmp get blue screen when doing report wizard or real bench do i need to up my dram volts or my core volts?
> Xmp has ram at 1.5 volts 2133 cosair vengeance i did use mem test and it passed and the ram did work on xmp b4 overclocking
> 
> Been doing this for 2days now thinking of going back to default


If you pay attention to the BSOD error code, it will help you figure out what needs to be adjusted - a program called BlueScreenViewer can help you get the codes if you missed them. If you check out this thread, you'll find info on what needs to be adjusted based on the different error codes.


----------



## PaycheckNZ

You didn't mention what vccin was. You could try setting that equal to vcore + 0.6V i.e. 1.86V.

The other thing to note is that Aida64 isn't a particularly good test for stability. As I was told, and found, when I was newer here, x264 is much better at proving whether your rig is stable or not. You should run it for 2-4 hours at least. With less than 1 hour since your last post, you can't know if it's stable or not yet.
Which Aida tests were you running btw? That temperature may already be a little on the high side, unless that was the FPU-only test
My brief experience tells me that you'll possibly need to add yet more vcore to get it fully stable, and you certainly might have temperature issues once you do. What cooling do you have?

xmp profiles are not guaranteed to work with every CPU/motherboard combination. I perhaps don't have enough experience to help you there, as I've never had an XMP profile that didn't work. It may be that the overclocked RAM controller on your CPU isn't up to the task so it just isn't going to work, or it may be just a matter of adjusting timings or voltage.
I would certainly first confirm that your CPU & cache speed/voltage is definitely stable (as above) though, before upping the RAM above 1600MHz.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

So I'm working on a 5820k w/ my custom loop

Multi: 46
CPU Voltage In: 2.00
CPu vcore + vring = Offset + 0.325
Cpu vcore under load: 1.365
Cpu vcore idle: 1.059
CPU Temp: 80c Max (unless I run IBT or P95, then pretty ridiculous)
Ring ratio (uncore): auto
Cstates: Enabled

Any tips ?


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> So I'm working on a 5820k w/ my custom loop
> 
> Multi: 46
> CPU Voltage In: 2.00
> CPu vcore + vring = Offset + 0.325
> Cpu vcore under load: 1.365
> Cpu vcore idle: 1.059
> CPU Temp: 80c Max (unless I run IBT or P95, then pretty ridiculous)
> Ring ratio (uncore): auto
> Cstates: Enabled
> 
> Any tips ?


Tcase on that chip is 66c, 6c cooler than the i5s and i7s this thread discusses. 80c is too hot imo at 14 over tcase. Though what stress test are you running? Should just be doing a 24-instance of x264 imo.

However as the guide says, you should avoid adaptive. Maybe x99 bios is different but I doubt it. Get rid of the adaptive+offset and set a fixed voltage with cstates.

Vcore idle should not be 1v. It should be more like .1 volts. Does that number come from hwinfo?


----------



## MaeTroX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Tcase on that chip is 66c, 6c cooler than the i5s and i7s this thread discusses. 80c is too hot imo at 14 over tcase. Though what stress test are you running? Should just be doing a 24-instance of x264 imo.
> 
> However as the guide says, you should avoid adaptive. Maybe x99 bios is different but I doubt it. Get rid of the adaptive+offset and set a fixed voltage with cstates.
> 
> Vcore idle should not be 1v. It should be more like .1 volts. Does that number come from hwinfo?


You cant have fixed voltage and have cstates working, when you input a fixed voltage all kind of power saving gets greyed out (atleast it does for me on a Gene VII board) so if I want to be able to use cstates I have to use offset.


----------



## By-Tor

I was going to try and OC my g3258 with this OC guide, but I can't find a couple things in my bios that it says to change. I'm new to intel coming from AMD. I'm using a Asus Maximus 7 Hero MB and in the bios I'm not finding anything called "Uncore, ring bus or Cstates".

What name mite they go by in my bios??

Thanks


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Tcase on that chip is 66c, 6c cooler than the i5s and i7s this thread discusses. 80c is too hot imo at 14 over tcase. Though what stress test are you running? Should just be doing a 24-instance of x264 imo.
> 
> However as the guide says, you should avoid adaptive. Maybe x99 bios is different but I doubt it. Get rid of the adaptive+offset and set a fixed voltage with cstates.
> 
> Vcore idle should not be 1v. It should be more like .1 volts. Does that number come from hwinfo?


I think you are really confused


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> Need help overclocked my 4770k to 4.4 @ 1.26 volts uncore @3900 @ 1.2 volts asus bored. Its stable got one bule screen after 2 hours on aida 64 stess test but worked fine on real bench and aida 64 report bench mark.. Max temp when useing aida 64 stess test is 78oC
> My ram set to auto 1333mhz but when i set it to xmp get blue screen when doing report wizard or real bench do i need to up my dram volts or my core volts?
> Xmp has ram at 1.5 volts 2133 cosair vengeance i did use mem test and it passed and the ram did work on xmp b4 overclocking
> 
> Been doing this for 2days now thinking of going back to default
> 
> 
> 
> If you pay attention to the BSOD error code, it will help you figure out what needs to be adjusted - a program called BlueScreenViewer can help you get the codes if you missed them. If you check out this thread, you'll find info on what needs to be adjusted based on the different error codes.
Click to expand...

Been getting whea uncorrectable error so think thats the cpu volts
If it was my ram would i get something els?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaycheckNZ*
> 
> You didn't mention what vccin was. You could try setting that equal to vcore + 0.6V i.e. 1.86V.
> 
> The other thing to note is that Aida64 isn't a particularly good test for stability. As I was told, and found, when I was newer here, x264 is much better at proving whether your rig is stable or not. You should run it for 2-4 hours at least. With less than 1 hour since your last post, you can't know if it's stable or not yet.
> Which Aida tests were you running btw? That temperature may already be a little on the high side, unless that was the FPU-only test
> My brief experience tells me that you'll possibly need to add yet more vcore to get it fully stable, and you certainly might have temperature issues once you do. What cooling do you have?
> 
> xmp profiles are not guaranteed to work with every CPU/motherboard combination. I perhaps don't have enough experience to help you there, as I've never had an XMP profile that didn't work. It may be that the overclocked RAM controller on your CPU isn't up to the task so it just isn't going to work, or it may be just a matter of adjusting timings or voltage.
> I would certainly first confirm that your CPU & cache speed/voltage is definitely stable (as above) though, before upping the RAM above 1600MHz.


Had to up my voltage to 1.29 had 2 hours on aida64 cpu, fpu, mem, cache, test is is that high for that test? You think i need to lower the overclock?then crashed on real bench :/ this has took 3 days none stop ... Just down loaded x264 now going to try it but cant pass real bench more then 2 times in a row once i can then ill use. X264
Im getting max temp 74 on real bench this dose seem high
I got the h100i cpu cooler the fans only running at 1403 is there any way to turn them up i do have the corair upgraded fans installed
When i truned xmp on i used memtest it passed 100%
Vccin is on auto
4.4ghz 1.29V catche 3.5 auto V max temp 76
Passed real bench 4 times now at theses settings
Is vcore on hwinfo the catch core volts

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sharchaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> Been getting whea uncorrectable error so think thats the cpu volts
> If it was my ram would i get something els?
> Had to up my voltage to 1.29 had 2 hours on aida64 cpu, fpu, mem, cache, test is is that high for that test? You think i need to lower the overclock?then crashed on real bench :/ this has took 3 days none stop ... Just down loaded x264 now going to try it but cant pass real bench more then 2 times in a row once i can then ill use. X264
> Im getting max temp 74 on real bench this dose seem high
> I got the h100i cpu cooler the fans only running at 1403 is there any way to turn them up i do have the corair upgraded fans installed
> When i truned xmp on i used memtest it passed 100%
> Vccin is on auto
> 4.4ghz 1.29V catche 3.5 auto V max temp 76
> Passed real bench 4 times now at theses settings
> Is vcore on hwinfo the catch core volts
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Real Bench prefer Input Voltage...
XTU prefer Core voltage
x264 prefer input and uncore voltage
aida prefer vcore


----------



## Quantum Reality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> I was going to try and OC my g3258 with this OC guide, but I can't find a couple things in my bios that it says to change. I'm new to intel coming from AMD. I'm using a Asus Maximus 7 Hero MB and in the bios I'm not finding anything called "Uncore, ring bus or Cstates".
> 
> What name mite they go by in my bios??
> 
> Thanks


Have you looked at Linus's overclocking guide? It may be easier to follow those instructions.


----------



## By-Tor

I'll give it a watch.. thanks


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> I'll give it a watch.. thanks


Uncore or ring bus is cache on asus. Cstates are in the power section or advanced cpu section.


----------



## romanlegion13th

Incrested input voltage to 1.85 passed real bench 4 times witch i seemed to be getting crashes on but temp is now 75 75 78 67oC max min 32oC is this 2 high
Trying x264 now going to run for 2 hours
I got threads set to 8 is this right
Thanks sharchaser helps me alot to narrow my problem down,
think it was input voltage that was causing crashes seems to be okay now ive but it to 1.85
Should i try downing my v core voltage as it seemed to be okay at 1.26 i run aida for 2 hours only crashed as soon as i went on real bench

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> However as the guide says, you should avoid adaptive.


The rules are different for x99.

I would start off with manually setting uncore to ~33x with a low voltage that'll keep it stable, though. Having it on auto with a huge offset just adds to confusion


----------



## PaycheckNZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> Had to up my voltage to 1.29 had 2 hours on aida64 cpu, fpu, mem, cache, test is is that high for that test? You think i need to lower the overclock?then crashed on real bench :/ this has took 3 days none stop ... Just down loaded x264 now going to try it but cant pass real bench more then 2 times in a row once i can then ill use. X264
> Im getting max temp 74 on real bench this dose seem high
> I got the h100i cpu cooler the fans only running at 1403 is there any way to turn them up i do have the corair upgraded fans installed
> When i truned xmp on i used memtest it passed 100%
> Vccin is on auto
> 4.4ghz 1.29V catche 3.5 auto V max temp 76
> Passed real bench 4 times now at theses settings
> Is vcore on hwinfo the catch core volts


Yes it's high for that combination of tests. If you uncheck all except the FPU test and run that, then the temperatures will be a lot higher, perhaps another 15 degrees. Assuming it's winter where you are, it would be enough for me to at least consider stepping down to 4.3GHz so that it doesn't cook during summer.

memtest performs specific basic tests which must pass as a bare minimum. But, I've had a few overclock attempts which passed memtest but crashed in-game. I needed to add about 0.03V extra above what it took to pass memtest, to be certain it worked in the real-world.


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaycheckNZ*
> 
> [ Yes it's high for that combination of tests. If you uncheck all except the FPU test and run that, then the temperatures will be a lot higher, perhaps another 15 degrees. Assuming it's winter where you are, it would be enough for me to at least consider stepping down to 4.3GHz so that it doesn't cook during summer.
> 
> memtest performs specific basic tests which must pass as a bare minimum. But, I've had a few overclock attempts which passed memtest but crashed in-game. I needed to add about 0.03V extra above what it took to pass memtest, to be certain it worked in the real-world.


Ived passed x264 for 1.5 hours so far no problem i passed real bench 4x in a row
I think it was the input volts, i run it with thread count at 8 for 10 loops now im doing 16 was unsure what setting to use?
Im getting temps from 64- 76 on different cores
Im thinking of turning the v core down because i was upping v core to try stabilise it
I run aida64 stress for 2 hours with 2.6 core and only biosd soon as i tried real bench .

Should use aida64 benchmark wizard it has took temps very high 90-95 to 96 witch is very high but seen JJ from Asus do it on one his vids

After passing real bench 4 times x264 for 3 hours would you say my system is stable or would you test more

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## deathroll

I want to share my own experience when overclocking my 4690K. I was testing P95 Large FFTs and getting error/fail on Core #0 in first hour. I tried to increase Vcore a little but it didn't work unless overvolt by 0.030 V. Then, I tried to increase uncore ratio by one. And wow! That's it. No fail after five hours test and also running on lower voltage.

I hope this may help you.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deathroll*
> 
> I want to share my own experience when overclocking my 4690K. I was testing P95 Large FFTs and getting error/fail on Core #0 in first hour. I tried to increase Vcore a little but it didn't work unless overvolt by 0.030 V. Then, I tried to increase uncore ratio by one. And wow! That's it. No fail after five hours test and also running on lower voltage.
> 
> I hope this may help you.


Was you running an automatic voltage on Uncore?


----------



## deathroll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Was you running an automatic voltage on Uncore?


Yes, I still do. Should I set it manual?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deathroll*
> 
> Yes, I still do. Should I set it manual?


Yes. There's no reason that makes sense aside from auto voltage being wrong that would cause you to lose stability when dropping uncore multiplier, or gain it when raising, as far as my understanding of Haswell and CPU's in general goes


----------



## deathroll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Yes. There's no reason that makes sense aside from auto voltage being wrong that would cause you to lose stability when dropping uncore multiplier, or gain it when raising, as far as my understanding of Haswell and CPU's in general goes


I'm confused now. The first post claims that ring bus doesn't matter. I actually was not thinking fiddle with uncore multiplier and voltage. But it seems worked for my case. Should I leave it on its stock turbo multiplier (39x) but adjust the voltage or adjust both uncore multiplier and uncore voltage?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deathroll*
> 
> I'm confused now. The first post claims that ring bus doesn't matter. I actually was not thinking fiddle with uncore multiplier and voltage. But it seems worked for my case. Should I leave it on its stock turbo multiplier (39x) but adjust the voltage or adjust both uncore multiplier and uncore voltage?


You should set it at ~33x and ~1.15v while tweaking other stuff so that auto voltages don't mess up stability
Quote:


> Set Uncore (AKA Ring Bus) to core ratio to manual. Set it to stock multiplier manually.


^The #1 step on this guide. 33x and then 1.15v is safe and kinda excessive voltage


----------



## romanlegion13th

Got mine running at 4.4ghz uncore 3.5ghz V auto Input V 1.850
its stable passed real bench 5 times and x264 for 4 hours
Now ive changed uncore to 4.1 and set uncore V at 1.20 see if i can stabilise this
My temps are 79 max on aida 64 with CPU FPU Catch mem test 10min
89oC on FPU test only test for 1 min
I read on the guid that under 80 is fine so am i okay here i mainly play games that why i used rome 2 on max
Rome 2 totalwar bench is 58oC max temp witch i think is good

Pass real bench now useing x264 for 4 hours
If it fails would you up the uncore Voltage or down clock uncore?
I set my x264 to 16 threads and normal is this right?
I no i keep posting but first time to overclock i feel like im getting there
H100i cooler with stock fans ( had corsair silent on witch was not good changed to stock last night)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## deathroll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> Got mine running at 4.4ghz uncore 3.5ghz V auto Input V 1.850
> its stable passed real bench 5 times and x264 for 4 hours
> Now ive changed uncore to 4.1 and set uncore V at 1.20 see if i can stabilise this
> My temps are 79 max on aida 64 with CPU FPU Catch mem test 10min
> 89oC on FPU test only test for 1 min
> I read on the guid that under 80 is fine so am i okay here i mainly play games that why i used rome 2 on max
> Rome 2 totalwar bench is 58oC max temp witch i think is good
> 
> Pass real bench now useing x264 for 4 hours
> If it fails would you up the uncore Voltage or down clock uncore?
> I set my x264 to 16 threads and normal is this right?
> I no i keep posting but first time to overclock i feel like im getting there
> H100i cooler with stock fans ( had corsair silent on witch was not good changed to stock last night)
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Could you test it with P95 Large FFTs for 1,5 - 2 hours. It would be nice.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> You should set it at ~33x and ~1.15v while tweaking other stuff so that auto voltages don't mess up stability
> ^The #1 step on this guide. 33x and then 1.15v is safe and kinda excessive voltage


I have tried and test it setting uncore ratio to x35 (4690K is 3.5 GHz) and Vccring to between 1.125 - 1.150. I still get error and BSODs with Large FFTs.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deathroll*
> 
> Could you test it with P95 Large FFTs for 1,5 - 2 hours. It would be nice.
> I have tried and test it setting uncore ratio to x35 (4690K is 3.5 GHz) and Vccring to between 1.125 - 1.150. I still get error and BSODs with Large FFTs.


33 is better because of how turbo boost works on some boards when it's set to the stock values - you can be sure that uncore voltage is ballpark ok by running a low core multiplier and testing that, when everything works and then you make it unstable again by raising core multi, you know you have a problem with input volts and vcore


----------



## Dyaems

I think I fixed my issue with my OC, where it was not stable anymore after I switched two different, known good working RAMs and both are working with 0 errors after 7-8 passes with memtest. It turns out that the culprit are still the RAMS, but not because they are broken, but when they are using low-voltage mode.

I used 1.5v with my RAMs and using my old settings I did not get any BSOD when I left my computer running x264 overnight for three consecutive days, compared when I was using 1.35v it will BSOD within 2-3 hours everytime.

Not sure why is that happening, and I may have to ask the manufacturer and hope someone there knows the answer although I do not mind at all using 1.5v with my RAMs.

The problem now is that the memory voltage is missing on the BIOS for some reason, and I can only set the voltage through XMP. Not that I need more than 1.5v since my RAMs runs at 1.35v stock. Haven't tried to OC the RAMs further since it is now using 1.5v because I'm pretty sure it will ask for more vCore if I tighten the timings.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aka13*
> 
> Dude, are you from somewhen around 2000s, web 1.0 era? WHat's up with your sites formatting?
> 
> Otherwise, nice info.


The bad contact die to IHS creates higher temperatures, yes - but this is flat out misinformation
Quote:


> These cpu's are running hotter by the hour and is sure someone with Ivy and haswell can't run a 2 hours stability test of the machine like this:


My temperatures raise for about 30 seconds to 2-3 minutes then level off sharply, just as with other CPU's. Last time i recorded a 1 hour test, my temperatures were 2-3c lower at the end of it than they were 4 minutes in, because they had completely leveled off and then i opened my window a bit.

i use air cooling, a thermalright Silver Arrow with alright but not great case airflow.

Here you go, two of my pics from a while back:

~48 minute load:









20 minute load, looking at one core temperature:









With actively cooled hardware, especially these CPU's, you'll level off extremely quickly and then hit thermal equilibrium within probably minutes (maybe longer with a CLC, and it will vary some depending on the exact cooler you have, rad size, coolant/heatsink capacity/area) - you don't have to worry at all about "hey i'm gonna run my CPU for 1-2 hours and it will keep getting hotter and hotter" - the only thing that causes that effect would be continually increasing case temperatures. That's not much of a problem because while these chips are hot due to the bad thermal interface, that does not make them output more heat (heat the case faster) - it just means that the heat is harder to transfer out of the silicon and the balanced point of heat in vs out being the same occurs with it at a higher temperature as a result.

These CPU's, at a moderate overclock will give maybe ~150w of heat, which is not hard to remove from a case or balance so that your temperatures do not continually increase. A single gtx970 for example at overclock will put out about ~200w, with 290/780ti hitting 300w.
Quote:


> Haven't tried to OC the RAMs further since it is now using 1.5v because I'm pretty sure it will ask for more vCore if I tighten the timings.


It shouldn't, my vcore requirements are the same at 1600c11 as they are at 2200c9 (that's a ~1.68x faster cas latency, which is HUGE difference). Maybe one or more of your IMC voltages needs adjusting, if the RAM is truly stable (tested with CPU core at stock under prime95 27.9 blend with >90% max RAM for hours) but setting it to those timings will make your CPU reject a previously well tested overclock on the core


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> With actively cooled hardware, especially these CPU's, you'll level off extremely quickly and then hit thermal equilibrium within minutes (maybe longer with a CLC) - you don't have to worry at all about "hey i'm gonna run my CPU for 1-2 hours and it will keep getting hotter and hotter" - the only thing that causes that effect would be continually increasing case temperatures..


My h80i in silent mode (fans are super slow) takes 10-30 minutes to max out. I can watch corsair link and see the water temperatures just creeping up slowly and more slowly.

Also if you run prime95 blend (WHICH YOU SHOULD NOT DO) it will give different temperatures at different blend levels. So you might start out at 70C then later when you hit just the right FFT size you'll jump to 110C. So yeah DO NOT DO THIS.

Generally I keep coretemp on with overheat protection set to shut down my computer at some reasonable level. I know my chip should never go over 77C, so currently I have it set to 82C.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deathroll*
> 
> I'm confused now. The first post claims that ring bus doesn't matter.


It matters very little for performance, possibly 1/10 as much per multiplier compared to core. It can still make you crash though. Get it into stock settings (this can be tricky) and keep it there. For me I can set it at 35x and 1.05V and it stays there; on other motherboards if you set 35x it is the same as adaptive multiplier which is not what you want. And in your case you have it at a low multiplier but withadaptive voltage on it is going too low (probably). hwinfo will tell you what it's currently on, so watch this and make sure it is what you thought it was.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> I think you are really confused


I am confused as to how offset voltage works, since my motherboard does not support this. Adaptive+offset makes complete sense: it uses the adaptive curve for voltage and just adds on the offset; although logically sound this is just as bad as using regular adaptive in terms of the danger of overvolting. Fixed+offset makes no sense; if I set a fixed voltage of 1.1V and a +0.2 offset how is this different from a fixed voltage of 1.3V?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> My h80i in silent mode (fans are super slow) takes 10-30 minutes to max out. I can watch corsair link and see the water temperatures just creeping up slowly and more slowly.


That's interesting, would you be up for recording some data for that with fans at ~min and ~max speeds, to see how long it takes to reach equilibrium and what the temperature curve looks like? You can see in my pics that is happens extremely quickly for me with a silver arrow and a typical OC (that was 4.5ghz @1.3vcore)


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> That's interesting, would you be up for recording some data for that with fans at ~min and ~max speeds, to see how long it takes to reach equilibrium and what the temperature curve looks like? You can see in my pics that is happens extremely quickly for me with a silver arrow and a typical OC (that was 4.5ghz @1.3vcore)


What test were you running in those graphs?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> What test were you running in those graphs?


x264 with 8 threads on 4c4t @1.3vcore, 4.5ghz on the second one. Same test but i don't remember the settings for the first one, it might have been ~4.5 ht on, 1.265v


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> x264 with 8 threads on 4c4t @1.3vcore, 4.5ghz on the second one. Same test but i don't remember the settings for the first one, it might have been ~4.5 ht on, 1.265v


Here's my temp chart of 4.8 @ 1.25 for 38 minutes running x264 16 threads normal priority. The temps climb until about the 18 minutes mark and then they level off, but there's only a 3 degree difference between 2 minutes and 18, and 5 degrees between 2 minutes and 38 minutes.


----------



## Cyro999

Cool, so clc/water takes longer to level off, probably. Harder to say with a sample size of 1 vs 2, but for an air cooler, case temperatures could compromise results while for a single rad liquid you can just intake through it if you're trying to get good CPU temps

So Darkwizzie left then? I checked this line before i posted last, and it's still there:

"This chart is maintained by Eric Lin (Darkwizzie on OCN.net). It is still being maintained. I willl remove this line when I stop. You can contact me at Haswell Overclocking Guide [With Statistics] on OCN. Suggestions, questions, and comments belong there. Thank you. "


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> That's interesting, would you be up for recording some data for that with fans at ~min and ~max speeds, to see how long it takes to reach equilibrium and what the temperature curve looks like? You can see in my pics that is happens extremely quickly for me with a silver arrow and a typical OC (that was 4.5ghz @1.3vcore)


Sure. Unfortunately, there is no way to record the data from corsair link, which is the more interesting. The CPU temp has so much noise in it that it's hard to see the rising. In corsair link, the temperature (presumably this is the water temperature, though I don't know where on the loop) will quickly jump up to 36C and then to 40C. After that it will just inch upward, .1C at a time, in ever longer increments. A related issue is that most stress testers do not output consistent heat; if I do x264 for instance I'll actually get down to ~45C at several points during each loop. So from the point of view of measuring heat response, this makes it impossible.

Some have said the slow response of water cooling is a disadvantage, but in 99% of cases it's an advantage. In real world scenarios, putting the heat into that water during times of stress and clearing it out after the stress has gone, makes cooling easier. Of course the reason I do it is that the corsair fans sound like buzz saws. The difference in temperature does not seem that high, but I have not yet measured it.

Sorry I started measuring now, but it's too late to complete it and I had to stop (also putting it on performance mode would be way too noisy at night!). There was an immediate jump from 30C to ~60C on starting XTU's cpu stress test and a fairly linear upward movement after that for the first 2:30 before I shut it down.


----------



## Cyro999

60c liquid temperature? D:


----------



## Giatrakis

I update the site often if i find a good threat with cooling solutions but when you see a soldered CPU that runs in 40 C stable with 34.42 C to the pipes and then you see:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I_rji1Nx5qM

Liquid Cooling Pro that has 82 W/km and he is playing near to the Tcase as you see in here:

http://ark.intel.com/products/80807/Intel-Core-i7-4790K-Processor-8M-Cache-up-to-4_40-GHz

don't you realize that something is wrong in this build?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Giatrakis*
> 
> I update the site often if i find a good threat with cooling solutions but when you see a soldered CPU that runs in 40 C stable with 34.42 C to the pipes and then you see:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I_rji1Nx5qM
> 
> Liquid Cooling Pro that has 82 W/km and he is playing near to the Tcase as you see in here:
> 
> http://ark.intel.com/products/80807/Intel-Core-i7-4790K-Processor-8M-Cache-up-to-4_40-GHz
> 
> don't you realize that something is wrong in this build?


synthetic FPU stress test on fma3/avx2 chip. That's the only problem i see.

edit: Aside from throwing the CPU across the room with hammer during delid process. Please don't do that.

It has already been demonstrated btw, that most of the problem is not with the thermal conductivity of the paste used - it's created by the gap between the die and the IHS because the IHS is secured with glue. You can get huge temperature drops by using regular thermal paste as long as you remove the gap, because that's the main issue

Tcase is also pretty arbitrary and irrelevant


----------



## Giatrakis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> synthetic FPU stress test on fma3/avx2 chip. That's the only problem i see.
> 
> edit: Aside from throwing the CPU across the room with hammer during delid process. Please don't do that.
> 
> It has already been demonstrated btw, that most of the problem is not with the thermal conductivity of the paste used - it's created by the gap between the die and the IHS because the IHS is secured with glue. You can get huge temperature drops by using regular thermal paste as long as you remove the gap, because that's the main issue
> 
> Tcase is also pretty arbitrary and irrelevant


Yes but even when Liquid cooling pro is used and he is doing the test using only small fft and you see immediately 74 C max i feel like is wasted.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Giatrakis*
> 
> Yes but even when Liquid cooling pro is used and he is doing the test using only small fft and you see immediately 74 C max i feel like is wasted.


Quote:


> synthetic FPU stress test on fma3/avx2 chip


He's running 1.27v @load with HT on, and also quoted 27c ambients. For someone with normal ambients, it'd be 10c cooler - so peaking 64c on hottest core at 1.27v with HT on, in, again, a synthetic FPU stress test on fma3/avx2 capable CPU. Do you know how much hotter those loads are compared to other loads on these CPU's? You can hit 100c on those synthetics with a voltage that can't even hit 60c when maxing all cores with a video encoder for an unlimited amount of time.

Also, he's using an air cooler that doesn't look to be particularly competitive with the best air/clc's, just in case your cake needed any icing on it


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Giatrakis*
> 
> Yes but even when Liquid cooling pro is used and he is doing the test using only small fft and you see immediately 74 C max i feel like is wasted.


Don't worry about the 74C Tcase value, it is impossible to measure and completely irrelevant for users (it's for heatsink manufacturers). The number to worry about is the core temp, and the limit there is 95C (or 100C, I can't keep them straight). 74C is a fine temp during stress testing.


----------



## Giatrakis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> He's running 1.27v @load with HT on, and also quoted 27c ambients. For someone with normal ambients, it'd be 10c cooler - so peaking 64c on hottest core at 1.27v with HT on, in, again, a synthetic FPU stress test on fma3/avx2 capable CPU. Do you know how much hotter those loads are compared to other loads on these CPU's? You can hit 100c on those synthetics with a voltage that can't even hit 60c when maxing all cores with a video encoder for an unlimited amount of time.
> 
> Also, he's using an air cooler that doesn't look to be particularly competitive with the best air/clc's, just in case your cake needed any icing on it


In the end of the vod he used an old CPU with Intel stock cooler and got 50 C how about that?


----------



## romanlegion13th

Think ive over vaulted my ram
Had my cpu running at 4.4ghz v-core voltage 1.285 uncore 3.5ghz Voltage auto Input Voltage 1.850
its stable passed real bench 5 times and x264 for 5 hours (16 threads normal)

My temps are 79 max on aida 64 with CPU FPU Catch mem test 10min
89oC on FPU test only test for 1min
I read on the guid that under 80 is fine so am i okay here i mainly play games that why i used rome 2 on max
Rome 2 totalwar bench is 58oC max temp witch i think is good

Tried to overclock uncore couldn't stabilise it with 39 with voltage at 1.27
So set it back to stock 35 voltage auto
So though I would set my ram to 2133 xmp kept getting Biod so read about upimg ram voltage mine was 1.5v stock put it to 1.65 witch i thort was safe and v-core to 1.290
It was working fine passed real bench stess test for 15 min
Passed x264 for 3 hours was looking good was happy..
Left it running over night x264 to make sure it was stable woke up to monitor off think it Biod reset it it powers on nothing on screen put hdmi
blue screen with a mouse nothing els
(Got a error code on motherbored memory initialization error, invalid memory type or incompatible memory type )
Took memory out still get the same code no start just lights fans ex.
Put them bk in now get a quick reset then 2ed error code comes up
then code( IDE detect) think means ram not install right

They are I've tried 1 at a time different slots dont no what els to do
Ive tried to reset Bios with the reset button ive took the battery out don't seem to of helped
Maximus vi atx gene
4770k
Corsair vengeance 2 x 8GB 2133
Corair AX 860 PS
500gb sdd
H100i
780ti

Please help first time overclocking think ive overvolted my memory

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Giatrakis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> Think ive over vaulted my ram
> Had my cpu running at 4.4ghz v-core voltage 1.285 uncore 3.5ghz Voltage auto Input Voltage 1.850
> its stable passed real bench 5 times and x264 for 5 hours (16 threads normal)
> 
> My temps are 79 max on aida 64 with CPU FPU Catch mem test 10min
> 89oC on FPU test only test for 1min
> I read on the guid that under 80 is fine so am i okay here i mainly play games that why i used rome 2 on max
> Rome 2 totalwar bench is 58oC max temp witch i think is good
> 
> Tried to overclock uncore couldn't stabilise it with 39 with voltage at 1.27
> So set it back to stock 35 voltage auto
> So though I would set my ram to 2133 xmp kept getting Biod so read about upimg ram voltage mine was 1.5v stock put it to 1.65 witch i thort was safe and v-core to 1.290
> It was working fine passed real bench stess test for 15 min
> Passed x264 for 3 hours was looking good was happy..
> Left it running over night x264 to make sure it was stable woke up to monitor off think it Biod reset it it powers on nothing on screen put hdmi
> blue screen with a mouse nothing els
> (Got a error code on motherbored memory initialization error, invalid memory type or incompatible memory type )
> Took memory out still get the same code no start just lights fans ex.
> Put them bk in now get a quick reset then 2ed error code comes up
> then code( IDE detect) think means ram not install right
> 
> They are I've tried 1 at a time different slots dont no what els to do
> Ive tried to reset Bios with the reset button ive took the battery out don't seem to of helped
> Maximus vi atx gene
> 4770k
> Corsair vengeance 2 x 8GB 2133
> Corair AX 860 PS
> 500gb sdd
> H100i
> 780ti
> 
> Please help first time overclocking think ive overvolted my memory
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


At 4.2 GHz, 1.18 V. I got 47 degree Celsius stable as you see here:

http://postimg.org/image/3k0wdeutf/

how about that? At 4.5 Ghz 1.315 V I had a problem with multiple 100 C on board as you see here:

http://postimg.org/image/bcw5j4q6b/

I'm using all the CPU and FPU cache and i don't recommencement it. So even when the CPU is soldered and appears to run cool no more 38.59C to the pipes the heat spreads anyway.


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> That's interesting, would you be up for recording some data for that with fans at ~min and ~max speeds, to see how long it takes to reach equilibrium and what the temperature curve looks like? You can see in my pics that is happens extremely quickly for me with a silver arrow and a typical OC (that was 4.5ghz @1.3vcore)


With my 4690k at 4.6 ghz/1.285V VID, and my h80i set in quiet and performance mode, I ran XTU stress test for 30 minutes. The h80i is on push/pull, on exhaust, with the stock fans. Ambient is around 67F or 19.5C. I recorded the max core temp using hwinfo, and watched the water temp in corsair link.

I don't know how the corsair water temperature is taken; it seems very precise to be a straight thermometer reading. I also don't know if it's on the intake to the CPU or on the exhaust. Despite this, it's extremely precise - at no point during either test did I see the water temperature fall by even 0.1C, which is the precision of the measurement. Although corsair link does have a graph mode, it's limited to aproximately 2 minutes in duration, and thus useless. As far as I can tell there's no way to get hwinfo to read this data directly, which would be amazing.



Spoiler: Quiet Mode



The graph shows CPU temperatures rising for about 10 minutes (mostly in the first minute or five) and then levelling off. There is a lot of noise in CPU temperature readings though.

Watching corsair link shows water temperatures still rising even for the full 30 minutes. It bumped from 38.1 to 38.2 at 21 minutes, then to 38.3 at 23 minutes, then to 38.4 at 25 minutes, 38.5 at 26 minutes, 38.6 at 29 minutes. Obviously this is a very low rise that is barely reflected in core temperature readings (a .5 difference in water temperature should amount to about a 1.5C difference in core temperature), but even after 30 minutes the temperature was still rising. Of course, it should be asymptotically approaching a stable point that is surely no more than 1C hotter than the mark at that point.

I tried using corsair link's graph tool but it only covers like 2 minutes so it shows nothing of use. So it's a ~18C difference between air and water temp (despite the fan going at inaudible speed) yet a ~32C difference between water and chip temp. In short, the bottleneck is getting the heat off the chip, into the water. Assuming the sensor is placed where the water leaves the cpu, heat is being moved from the radiator to the air 1.8x more efficiently than from the chip to the water.

The highest temperature recorded on any core during the test was 73C, with the graph showing an average max of 70C.

I think I have to wait 30 minutes for the water temperature to drop before repeating this test on performance mode. Hopefully ambient won't change in that time.







Spoiler: Performance Mode



I changed to performance mode and gave the chip ~30M to get temperatures back down to near ambient (21C was the lowest temperature recorded on any core, though temperatures seem highly random while at idle).

The difference in performance mode's temperature is bigger than I remembered, and the difference in volume is smaller than I remembered. Still, the fans are annoyingly loud at full load here, with both fans at ~2220 RPM. The graph is, unsurprisingly, a lot steeper.

I paid a bit more attention to water temperatures and times this time around. I really wish I could get good data on this, as the graph here would be quite smooth and very indicative of what's happening. Water temperatures hit 32.9C in 4:20, rising about 0.1C every 30 seconds or so at that point. At 6:45 it hit 33.5. 33.7 at 8:30 (+0.1C per 60 seconds now). 33.8 at 10:30 (+0.1C per 120 seconds). 33.9 at 12:45. 34.0 at 17:45. At 22:15 it hit 34.1C, and the fans ramped up a bit more to ~2240 rpm. Water temp remained 34.1C for the last 8 minutes.

Interestingly, with so much more air coming off the radiator, that air actually doesn't "feel" nearly as hot as it did with the fans on quiet mode. Of course, it should be the same amount of heat-per-time being moved either way; the "CPU total TDP" is about 110W according to XTU.

The highest temperature recorded on any core was 67C. One core maxed out at 60C; although I always have one core that seems cooler, which core that is varies. The average maximum was 64C.

This means a 14.6C difference between CPU and water temperature with a 30C difference between water and air. So in this mode the radiator was over twice as efficient as the heat sink, at moving heat.





Summary: the CPU temperature graph shows the core temperature reaching 70C after about 8 minutes in quiet mode, and 64C after the same 8 minutes in performance mode. Watching the water temperature in corsair link, the temperature never stopped rising during the 30 minute test while in quiet mode, while hitting its maximum in performance mode after 22 minutes. The temperature change after the 8 minute mark can be measured in tenths of a degree Celsius in both cases.

In quiet mode the radiator was about 1.8x more efficient than the heat sink at moving heat, while in performance mode it was around 2x more efficient. If temperatures were higher though, the fan would continue to ramp up in performance mode and its relative efficiency would continue to increase. But without delidding, this gives reduced gains since the heat sink (moving heat from the chip to the water) is the bottleneck.

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/mqvr289m7rfeshx/AABUGxDi2e0vH-pydttX6Dsga?dl=0


----------



## Giatrakis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> With my 4690k at 4.6 ghz/1.285V VID, and my h80i set in quiet and performance mode, I ran XTU stress test for 30 minutes. The h80i is on push/pull, on exhaust, with the stock fans. Ambient is around 67F or 19.5C. I recorded the max core temp using hwinfo, and watched the water temp in corsair link.
> 
> I don't know how the corsair water temperature is taken; it seems very precise to be a straight thermometer reading. I also don't know if it's on the intake to the CPU or on the exhaust. Despite this, it's extremely precise - at no point during either test did I see the water temperature fall by even 0.1C, which is the precision of the measurement. Although corsair link does have a graph mode, it's limited to aproximately 2 minutes in duration, and thus useless. As far as I can tell there's no way to get hwinfo to read this data directly, which would be amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Quiet Mode
> 
> 
> 
> The graph shows CPU temperatures rising for about 10 minutes (mostly in the first minute or five) and then levelling off. There is a lot of noise in CPU temperature readings though.
> 
> Watching corsair link shows water temperatures still rising even for the full 30 minutes. It bumped from 38.1 to 38.2 at 21 minutes, then to 38.3 at 23 minutes, then to 38.4 at 25 minutes, 38.5 at 26 minutes, 38.6 at 29 minutes. Obviously this is a very low rise that is barely reflected in core temperature readings (a .5 difference in water temperature should amount to about a 1.5C difference in core temperature), but even after 30 minutes the temperature was still rising. Of course, it should be asymptotically approaching a stable point that is surely no more than 1C hotter than the mark at that point.
> 
> I tried using corsair link's graph tool but it only covers like 2 minutes so it shows nothing of use. So it's a ~18C difference between air and water temp (despite the fan going at inaudible speed) yet a ~32C difference between water and chip temp. In short, the bottleneck is getting the heat off the chip, into the water. Assuming the sensor is placed where the water leaves the cpu, heat is being moved from the radiator to the air 1.8x more efficiently than from the chip to the water.
> 
> The highest temperature recorded on any core during the test was 73C, with the graph showing an average max of 70C.
> 
> I think I have to wait 30 minutes for the water temperature to drop before repeating this test on performance mode. Hopefully ambient won't change in that time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Performance Mode
> 
> 
> 
> I changed to performance mode and gave the chip ~30M to get temperatures back down to near ambient (21C was the lowest temperature recorded on any core, though temperatures seem highly random while at idle).
> 
> The difference in performance mode's temperature is bigger than I remembered, and the difference in volume is smaller than I remembered. Still, the fans are annoyingly loud at full load here, with both fans at ~2220 RPM. The graph is, unsurprisingly, a lot steeper.
> 
> I paid a bit more attention to water temperatures and times this time around. I really wish I could get good data on this, as the graph here would be quite smooth and very indicative of what's happening. Water temperatures hit 32.9C in 4:20, rising about 0.1C every 30 seconds or so at that point. At 6:45 it hit 33.5. 33.7 at 8:30 (+0.1C per 60 seconds now). 33.8 at 10:30 (+0.1C per 120 seconds). 33.9 at 12:45. 34.0 at 17:45. At 22:15 it hit 34.1C, and the fans ramped up a bit more to ~2240 rpm. Water temp remained 34.1C for the last 8 minutes.
> 
> Interestingly, with so much more air coming off the radiator, that air actually doesn't "feel" nearly as hot as it did with the fans on quiet mode. Of course, it should be the same amount of heat-per-time being moved either way; the "CPU total TDP" is about 110W according to XTU.
> 
> The highest temperature recorded on any core was 67C. One core maxed out at 60C; although I always have one core that seems cooler, which core that is varies. The average maximum was 64C.
> 
> This means a 14.6C difference between CPU and water temperature with a 30C difference between water and air. So in this mode the radiator was over twice as efficient as the heat sink, at moving heat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Summary: the CPU temperature graph shows the core temperature reaching 70C after about 8 minutes in quiet mode, and 64C after the same 8 minutes in performance mode. Watching the water temperature in corsair link, the temperature never stopped rising during the 30 minute test while in quiet mode, while hitting its maximum in performance mode after 22 minutes. The temperature change after the 8 minute mark can be measured in tenths of a degree Celsius in both cases.
> 
> In quiet mode the radiator was about 1.8x more efficient than the heat sink at moving heat, while in performance mode it was around 2x more efficient. If temperatures were higher though, the fan would continue to ramp up in performance mode and its relative efficiency would continue to increase. But without delidding, this gives reduced gains since the heat sink (moving heat from the chip to the water) is the bottleneck.
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/mqvr289m7rfeshx/AABUGxDi2e0vH-pydttX6Dsga?dl=0


The test you do can't be compared with the test I did using all CPU cache 8192Mbytes minimal FFT and all the ram in the latest version of prime95 28.5:

http://www.mersenne.org/download/

and as you did see the temperature is not more than 47 C even at 4.5 Ghz with 1.315 V witch is rock solid the problem is the multiple 100 C spots I'm getting from all over the motherboard and I did post an infrared image for anyone to see it. When you are playing near to 75 C using small fft what do you think it will happen to your motherboard when you use the same settings as I did? You are already +28 c hotter if you do the math btw even at that low ambient you reporting!?


----------



## Forceman

You really can't compare AMD and Intel temps. They have such different acceptable temp ranges that they are probably measured in different ways/places.


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Giatrakis*
> 
> The test you do can't be compared with the test I did using all CPU cache 8192Mbytes minimal FFT and all the ram in the latest version of prime95 28.5


Don't compare it then.

Getting 100C in prime 95 minimal FFT is not a problem though, because you can simply not do that and be fine.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Tried for 4.6 on my 5820k but was near 1.4v. Trying now for 4.5 back up to 1.3 already though.

Ive just been matching vcore and ring voltage, is this the best practice ?


----------



## Giatrakis

Amd and Intel is more less the same when it comes to voltages and overclocking the difference is HUGE when you use a soldered CPU vs a non soldered CPU and you did 'see' it in the vod I post with the 'old' processor that was using Intel stock CPU cooler and had 50 C in same environment 75 is +25 C hotter even with liquid cooling pro!? In my site i report only +20 C because this is what I found.

above 1.3 volts you need to install multiple San ace 40:

http://postimg.org/image/y0ydlzon7/

As you see here:

http://postimg.org/image/d2s7nwosj/

In server build to drive the air as closer to the motherboard as you can i don't see other choice.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> Tried for 4.6 on my 5820k but was near 1.4v. Trying now for 4.5 back up to 1.3 already though.
> 
> Ive just been matching vcore and ring voltage, is this the best practice ?


If Haswell-E is like Haswell, then you wouldn't really want to be running them at the same voltage since the vRING supplies voltage to more than just the CPU. The difference between those voltages on Haswell is generally in the 0.4v - 0.65v range (with the vRING being higher than the VID/vcore set in the BIOS).

Have you checked out the Haswell-E Overclock Leaderboard & Owners Club on OCN?


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> If Haswell-E is like Haswell, then you wouldn't really want to be running them at the same voltage since the vRING supplies voltage to more than just the CPU. The difference between those voltages on Haswell is generally in the 0.4v - 0.65v range (with the vRING being higher than the VID/vcore set in the BIOS).
> 
> Have you checked out the Haswell-E Overclock Leaderboard & Owners Club on OCN?


Good to know. i thought I had seen somewhere to keep them about equal. So far I had been at +0.275 to try to stabilize 4.5 but It just crashed again lol.

So I'm hearing I should turn Cpu Ring Voltage up to +0.320 or something?


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> If Haswell-E is like Haswell, then you wouldn't really want to be running them at the same voltage since the vRING supplies voltage to more than just the CPU. The difference between those voltages on Haswell is generally in the 0.4v - 0.65v range (with the vRING being higher than the VID/vcore set in the BIOS).
> 
> Have you checked out the Haswell-E Overclock Leaderboard & Owners Club on OCN?


You're thinking of VRIN (CPU Input Voltage), not Vring. You don't want Vring to be that high, generally 1.15 to 1.25 is a good range for Vring.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> You're thinking of VRIN (CPU Input Voltage), not Vring. You don't want Vring to be that high, generally 1.15 to 1.25 is a good range for Vring.


Problem is how do I even tell what my vring is exactly since it doesn't seem to show up in HWINFO or cpu z or in bios...


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Giatrakis*
> 
> In the end of the vod he used an old CPU with Intel stock cooler and got 50 C how about that?


Old CPU's did not have these instruction sets. My i7 950 only got about 40gflops at 4ghz if i remember correctly - something around the 40-60 range, anyway - while a Haswell quad core can break 200 without much effort - i just benched 213 on my 2200c9 RAM.



When it's doing four times as much work, it's no surprise that it's hotter. When it's NOT doing four times as much work (on a video encoder for example, it might only be ~1.4x faster!) it is NOT that much hotter. That's a huge part of the reason why temperatures as a problem are highly exaggerated for Haswell, especially devil's canyon (and especially especially devil's canyon i5's!)

It's also worth mentioning that the Haswell pentium - lacking avx/avx2 - gets those extremely low temperatures when running Prime/linpack too - because it's not capable of doing anywhere near as much work under those programs when at 100% CPU load.

---

Thanks for the liquid temperature data, pretty interesting


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> You're thinking of VRIN (CPU Input Voltage), not Vring. You don't want Vring to be that high, generally 1.15 to 1.25 is a good range for Vring.


Oops, right you are, brain must have gotten derailed.

Yeah, as far as vcore and vring are concerned, the only time I could see those possibly be the same (or close) voltages would be if the core and cache are set at the same multi. Though there isn't really much of a point in matching those up to begin with.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> Problem is how do I even tell what my vring is exactly since it doesn't seem to show up in HWINFO or cpu z or in bios...


It should be listed as the "CPU Ring" in HWInfo. If it's not showing up in the list, then you'll just have to enable it from the settings in HWInfo.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> I was able to read mine somewhere, although I can't remember where it was. In any case, you can just set it manually and it'll be fixed, that's what most people do.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> It should be listed as the "CPU Ring" in HWInfo. If it's not showing up in the list, then you'll just have to enable it from the settings in HWInfo.


Problem is I don't think the MSI X99S sli has that sensor. I don't see it in HWINFO64 or AIDA64 even in the sensor settings area in hwinfo64

AND I can't set it manually because my bios literally has the option for "CPU CORE/RING voltage mode" or whatever they phrase it as, where if I set the core to offset the ring is also.

So I guess this MSI X99S sli plus is just garbage ?


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> Problem is I don't think the MSI X99S sli has that sensor. I don't see it in HWINFO64 or AIDA64 even in the sensor settings area in hwinfo64
> 
> AND I can't set it manually because my bios literally has the option for "CPU CORE/RING voltage mode" or whatever they phrase it as, where if I set the core to offset the ring is also.
> 
> So I guess this MSI X99S sli plus is just garbage ?


So it might be called something different on the X99 boards. Have you checked out the Haswell-E Overclocking club here? Since they're on the same boards, you should be able to get more educated answers there.


----------



## Giatrakis

blaze2210 use 2 volts VRIN, 1.3 Vollts Vcore and 1.150 Cpu Ring to have lower temperatures in 4.5 Ghz haswell-e is fully soldered CPU and you will be fine


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> So it might be called something different on the X99 boards. Have you checked out the Haswell-E Overclocking club here? Since they're on the same boards, you should be able to get more educated answers there.


it is called ring or cache still. Mine is ring, the MSI oc command software actually has a section for ring voltage/ring offset voltage under software but doesn't seem to report it accurately


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Giatrakis*
> 
> blaze2210 use 2 volts VRIN, 1.3 Vollts Vcore and 1.150 Cpu Ring to have lower temperatures in 4.5 Ghz haswell-e is fully soldered CPU and you will be fine


I'll keep that in mind if I move over to Haswell-E. I'm running a 4670K on a Z87 board currently.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> it is called ring or cache still. Mine is ring, the MSI oc command software actually has a section for ring voltage/ring offset voltage under software but doesn't seem to report it accurately


Oh, good to know. Unfortunate that it doesn't work properly....


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> I'll keep that in mind if I move over to Haswell-E. I'm running a 4670K on a Z87 board currently.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, good to know. Unfortunate that it doesn't work properly....


So I figured out how to set it in the bios, Had to switch to "OVERRIDE+OFFSET MODE+ Heh Manuals are handy...

I think the MSI software just reads voltage info from the bios settings not actual sensors though....



i will ask in the Haswell-E forum since I saw atleast one guy on the list with a 5820k @ 4.9ghz on this mobo lol Someone should know if it is really missing this sensor...


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> Good to know. i thought I had seen somewhere to keep them about equal.


My motherboard says to make uncore multiplier to be at last as high as core multiplier. This is complete garbage, as it takes very little benchmarking to prove an uncore multiplier is worth less than 1/10 as much as a core multiplier.

The value is called many different things. Uncore, ring bus, cache. Vring, vuncore, uncore voltage, cache voltage.

The Haswell guide recommends setting it to stock to first maximize your core multiplier. In general, always change just one variable at a time.

I have no idea if Haswell-e works the same though.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> My motherboard says to make uncore multiplier to be at last as high as core multiplier. This is complete garbage, as it takes very little benchmarking to prove an uncore multiplier is worth less than 1/10 as much as a core multiplier.
> 
> The value is called many different things. Uncore, ring bus, cache. Vring, vuncore, uncore voltage, cache voltage.
> 
> The Haswell guide recommends setting it to stock to first maximize your core multiplier. In general, always change just one variable at a time.
> 
> I have no idea if Haswell-e works the same though.


I was never talking about uncore multiplier lol


----------



## Giatrakis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> I was able to read mine somewhere, although I can't remember where it was. In any case, you can just set it manually and it'll be fixed, that's what most people do.
> It's been a while, but it seems like my 2600K, which was soldered, had roughly similar temps as my 4770K (delidded) and this 4790K I have now. Probably because they all have pretty much exactly the same design temp (95 - 105C).
> 
> You can't compare AMD and Intel temps.


The only reason I used Fx-8370E was because it was available to me and because it is soldered, I did post vods, I did upload images with infrared cameras for anyone to see and I'm telling you Haswell-e will run -25 C cooler because is fully soldered, I know that from experience. If i get one i will run the same test you can trust me.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Giatrakis*
> 
> The only reason I used Fx-8370E was because it was available to me and because it is soldered, I did post vods, I did upload images with infrared cameras for anyone to see and I'm telling you Haswell-e will run -25 C cooler because is fully soldered, I know that from experience. If i get one i will run the same test you can trust me.


The temperature gap between Solder and Ivy/Haswell(first gen) was ~20c, however delid pretty much entirely removed that and since Devil's Canyon release a long time ago now, half of that gap is gone. It's ~10c.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Giatrakis*
> 
> When you see an 'old' CPU to go from 2.4 to 3.3 with 54 C to the CPU were exactly you think you will go with the none soldered CPU'S? you don;t see them strangle at 4 Ghz? Continues claime the build with the plain TIM is fine and Intel will continue build stupid CPU'S. and for what OC you talk about when you don't use the latest version of prime95? is like you took a CPU to play games with 1 core and 1.5 Gbte ram and claimed you did OC right?
> 
> a lot of talk and results 0.


If the entirety of your complaint is that Intel has stopped soldering chips, welcome to 2011. That ship has long sailed, and no amount of complaining here is going to change anything. Either get used to the new temperature paradigm, or go back to using the Q6600.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

lo 4.8 safe is easy I passsed cinebench r15 at 5130

0c ambient


----------



## 66racer

Thread cleaned.

This is not an AMD vs Intel flame war....its the Haswell oc guide.

Thanks guys


----------



## jdorje

"This guide is no longer officially support by me."

So, I just noticed this todayish, but it's pretty recent. This guide is no longer supported. WHAT WILL WE DO NOW?

Although the information in the guide is excellent, I have always felt it's not beginner-friendly. A simple copyedit could reorder things a bit to make overclocking a lot more accessible to new people.

Meanwhile the spreadsheet of overclocks isn't that necessary. Devils canyon overclocks are listed in much greater length in the DC owners club thread.


----------



## Dyaems

The guide is beginner-friendly, I did follow this guide when I first started OCing Haswell. It just depends on how that beginner reads the guide







If that beginner says that the guide is too long and time-consuming to read, then thats their problem.

One can't just copy settings for a specific clock and expecting it to work on their system. Copying the settings as a "base" is OK probably, and the spreadsheet on the first page can also be a "base" settings for a beginner to use if they have a Haswell processor. Still depends on ambient temps, case, airflow, etc.. though so might as well start from scratch and read the guide.


----------



## Quantum Reality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> The guide is beginner-friendly, I did follow this guide when I first started OCing Haswell. It just depends on how that beginner reads the guide
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If that beginner says that the guide is too long and time-consuming to read, then thats their problem.
> 
> One can't just copy settings for a specific clock and expecting it to work on their system. Copying the settings as a "base" is OK probably, and the spreadsheet on the first page can also be a "base" settings for a beginner to use if they have a Haswell processor. Still depends on ambient temps, case, airflow, etc.. though so might as well start from scratch and read the guide.


I actually found it to be less than helpful primarily because of the lack of a table of equivalences for ASRock boards.

I ended up just using preprogrammed auto-overclock settings for 4.4 GHz and then tweaking from there for voltages.


----------



## Dyaems

Before I started OCing Haswell, I already asked questions in advance, like VCCIN(and other terms for other boards) and RING/BUS/Cache difference. So I understand those different terms before I started OCing. And I use an Asrock board too!

Some even just need common sense, like VCCIN. I just look at the voltage and the max it can do!


----------



## ForNever

I didn't see an X99 overclocking guide. Will this guide suffice generally?


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ForNever*
> 
> I didn't see an X99 overclocking guide. Will this guide suffice generally?


This guide will offer some pointers, but you'll get more "on-topic" information from the Haswell-E Overclocking thread...


----------



## ForNever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> This guide will offer some pointers, but you'll get more "on-topic" information from the Haswell-E Overclocking thread...


gotcha, thanks a lot


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ForNever*
> 
> gotcha, thanks a lot


No worries!


----------



## jdorje

Breakthrough!

Following my own advice about narrowing variables and such, I attempted 4.7 ghz again on my 4690k. I stuck with stock vring, 1.1V ring voltage, input voltage delta+0.8. +0.1V adjusted on SA, i/o analog, and i/o digital voltages (okay I guess this is a variable). Ram at stock 1600/9. The only variable then was the VID.

At 1.35V I am stable (6 loops of x264 so far). 74C max in performance mode, 77C balanced mode, 82C quiet mode (on my h80i). I've previously attempted 4.7 ghz overclocks with a large number of attempts, and I'm not certain what is different this time. I am guessing it's the input voltage though. With delta+0.8 that's 2.15V input voltage, which seems high to me. Do I need to try to lower this?

By comparison, at 4.6 I had 1.285 VID and 1.85V input voltage.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Breakthrough!
> 
> Following my own advice about narrowing variables and such, I attempted 4.7 ghz again on my 4690k. I stuck with stock vring, 1.1V ring voltage, input voltage delta+0.8. +0.1V adjusted on SA, i/o analog, and i/o digital voltages (okay I guess this is a variable). Ram at stock 1600/9. The only variable then was the VID.
> 
> At 1.35V I am stable (6 loops of x264 so far). 74C max in performance mode, 77C balanced mode, 82C quiet mode (on my h80i). I've previously attempted 4.7 ghz overclocks with a large number of attempts, and I'm not certain what is different this time. I am guessing it's the input voltage though. With delta+0.8 that's 2.15V input voltage, which seems high to me. Do I need to try to lower this?
> 
> By comparison, at 4.6 I had 1.285 VID and 1.85V input voltage.


You should probably try to lower it, if it's obvious that you can drop it significantly without loss of stability, or if you are sure that your current settings are very stable and you want to optimize them.

If you set 1.35v in bios, your load voltage will be ~1.37 and by that point, i seem to need deltas approaching 0.7 on my CPU. It's first gen Haswell though, not Devil's Canyon, it might vary chip to chip, some motherboards might perform better than others etcetcetc - and even temperatures might affect it, because when i use ~1.35-1.4v my temperatures get far up there compared to lower volts.


----------



## Cyro999

why are you here


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Giatrakis*
> 
> I asked all my messages to be deleted...


It's not that people don't believe you, it's that nobody wants to bother wading through your unnecessary belligerence and poor explanations to even figure out what you are saying. Work on your communication skills and you will be fine.


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Giatrakis*
> 
> In here you read the infrared images of ultra durable 4:
> 
> http://www.gigabyte.com/fileupload/microsite/306/images/ud4.html
> 
> they used 2 x copper inner layer to remove the heat out and they claim is fully operational at 40 C and lower only the ultra durable 5 is fully operational and 60 c and lower and some people whey believe will do 5 Ghz easy with any motherboard they can get without getting to many anomalies in the voltage readings on air!?
> 
> I asked all my messages to be deleted, i did change my mail in here into non existent one and for those that will not believe me i don't give a **** i had enough.


I understand what your saying about the board but every board has there selling gimmicks does some work yes the others no. Asus has there oc socket etc. All I am saying is some things are gimmicks just there selling point to make someone say oh cool and buy the product. Who was it asrock I think it was did a water resistant coating on there board to try to get people who do extreme cooling to buy the board because they wouldn't have to insulate and prep before throwing a pot and some ln2 in it. I don't think many people bought it even though it's a cool concept to not spend a few hours prepping a board but in the end it was still bad boards for trying to push high oc. Everything always looks pretty until it's really used in real world then most of the time all the pretty lettering on the pages and pictures are just well writing there is nothing special about it.


----------



## romanlegion13th

hi been searching all over the web cant figure this out
ant find ring buss ( catche ratio ) voltage on HWiNFO64 ASUS maximus vi
got it on auto x39 and voltage on auto
can any 1 help im really stuck here

http://imgur.com/oioEdY5


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> hi been searching all over the web cant figure this out
> ant find ring buss ( catche ratio ) voltage on HWiNFO64 ASUS maximus vi
> got it on auto x39 and voltage on auto
> can any 1 help im really stuck here
> 
> http://imgur.com/oioEdY5


I have maximus hero vi and it does not have a sensor for current cache voltage or it does not interface with any monitering apps that I tried.

I tried aida64, hwmonitor and hwinfo64. Aisuite does show whatever you set in bios.

So if you set auto in bios and check aisuite it will show u a number at least.


----------



## error-id10t

CPU Cache for me is in it's own little area, below all of that and further down under a section called "ASUS EC". If you didn't/don't allow this sensor to appear when you started the program then you won't find it (it gives an alert that there may be a conflict etc). It's there with PCH and DRAM volts.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> CPU Cache for me is in it's own little area, below all of that and further down under a section called "ASUS EC". If you didn't/don't allow this sensor to appear when you started the program then you won't find it (it gives an alert that there may be a conflict etc). It's there with PCH and DRAM volts.


makes sense. I never knew what that conflict message was.


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> makes sense. I never knew what that conflict message was.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> CPU Cache for me is in it's own little area, below all of that and further down under a section called "ASUS EC". If you didn't/don't allow this sensor to appear when you started the program then you won't find it (it gives an alert that there may be a conflict etc). It's there with PCH and DRAM volts.


thanks thats helped me alot ive got the Beta V4.49 and you they are deactivated by default you have to go right down and actvate them


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

For Z87-G45 Gaming owners (and i guess for some other cards), msi has released standalone lan driver (w/o the annying software).


----------



## jdorje

Random question.

I was stable at 47x, 1.35V vid, stock uncore and v-uncore, 2.15V (!) input voltage.

I bumped to 41x uncore and 1.2V v-uncore. At 46x, I have been stable at 41x/1.15x, but figured a bit more v-uncore couldn't hurt(?*). It wasn't stable.

What is my likely point of failure? Is it always going to be more vcore that is lacking in this situation?

(*) or can it? Is my extra v-uncore taking away from my vcore and giving me not enough input voltage? Very unlikely given my currently excessive input voltage.


----------



## KaRtA82

Hey guys, great thread.

I'm running a 4790K on a Maximus VII Gene, and in HWINFO, I have a voltage for VCOREREFIN @ 1.952v.



Does anyone know what this is, or a bios setting to change? I have a delid chip, and even under a custom loop with a naked mount, XTU hit 85, 65 in Prolonged Gaming with 30+ degree water temps.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Random question.
> 
> I was stable at 47x, 1.35V vid, stock uncore and v-uncore, 2.15V (!) input voltage.
> 
> I bumped to 41x uncore and 1.2V v-uncore. At 46x, I have been stable at 41x/1.15x, but figured a bit more v-uncore couldn't hurt(?*). It wasn't stable.
> 
> What is my likely point of failure? Is it always going to be more vcore that is lacking in this situation?
> 
> (*) or can it? Is my extra v-uncore taking away from my vcore and giving me not enough input voltage? Very unlikely given my currently excessive input voltage.


Just go back to low uncore and extensively test IMO. If it's completely fine, try 38x uncore @1.2v for example.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRtA82*
> 
> Hey guys, great thread.
> 
> I'm running a 4790K on a Maximus VII Gene, and in HWINFO, I have a voltage for VCOREREFIN @ 1.952v.
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know what this is, or a bios setting to change? I have a delid chip, and even under a custom loop with a naked mount, XTU hit 85, 65 in Prolonged Gaming with 30+ degree water temps.


Have you never heard of Input voltage?







It's all over the guide (OP of this thread) and the 16k posts since


----------



## KaRtA82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Have you never heard of Input voltage?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's all over the guide (OP of this thread) and the 16k posts since


As a matter of fact, yes, yes I have. It is set to 1.6v 5 lines above the voltage in question. Thanks for your help.

Does anyone else have an idea? It appears to be an Asus voltage, but I can't find what affects it.


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRtA82*
> 
> As a matter of fact, yes, yes I have. It is set to 1.6v 5 lines above the voltage in question. Thanks for your help.
> 
> Does anyone else have an idea? It appears to be an Asus voltage, but I can't find what affects it.


A google search turns up lots of people who think it's input voltage.

vcore-ref-in? dunno. seems strange it'd be insanely higher than what you set input voltage to. For me, hwinfo shows a vrin value that is ~.002 off from what I set input voltage to.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRtA82*
> 
> As a matter of fact, yes, yes I have. It is set to 1.6v 5 lines above the voltage in question. Thanks for your help.
> 
> Does anyone else have an idea? It appears to be an Asus voltage, but I can't find what affects it.


What is your input voltage set for in the BIOS? 1.6V sounds too low for your Vcore, 1.95V sounds like the more likely actual value. If you change input voltage in the BIOS, which of those HWInfo numbers changes?


----------



## KaRtA82

It is set to 1.6v in bios. DC chips can get away with less vccin than haswell with their revised power delivery. 1.5-1.65 works for this chip in the 1.2-1.28v range, it likes 1.8v + for anything over.



Initial Cpu Input Voltage and Eventual Cpu Input Voltage is where the VCCIN is entered. I just feel that it is this VCOREREFIN causing too much heat and inhibiting the overclocks.


----------



## JackCY

I saw that discussed at one place somehow magically ran supposedly stable OC with minimum Vccin. I have no idea on what CPUs it works but it sure doesn't work that way on my 4690K DC. 1.9V almost flat and if I go below it didn't like it. That is with Vcore set to 1.22-1.28V, real values max 1.3V. No way IMHO it would run on 1.6V Vccin only. Maybe it's using some safety built into UEFI of some boards or on the CPU where it will automatically raise Vccin if you set it way too low. Plus the heat output from that part of CPU is minimal, it's the cores and uncore that produce the most heat.


----------



## jdorje

With stock vid I imagine 1.6V input voltage would work. I have 1.85V with 1.285V vid at 46x on my 4690k, but I might be able to lower that. With 1.35v vid and 47x multiplier, even 1.95v wasn't enough.

Could this depend on the motherboard?


----------



## jdorje

Okay another random question.

Where are resources for learning about overclocking ram? This is pretty processor-specific from what I've read, but processor overclock guides (like this one) don't cover it.


----------



## KaRtA82

This cpu is fine with a low vccin up to 1.3v and same with the other I have. Both are like twins with all voltages, except the delid one is much hotter (too many XTU bench runs on air by the previous owner).

The last chip I had was like you 4690k, topped out at 4.7 and didn't like anything below 1.9v vccin. Just want to know what this voltage is. I've tried manually setting voltages one by one in the bios but can't seem to find anything that adjusts it.

I'm sure these 2 chips have more in them, but don't want to buy another brand board to see. Used both on a m7g and z97 gryphon. Same in both.

Ram overclocking timing are easy but still a dark art. Do you know the IC in you ran sticks?


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRtA82*
> 
> (too many XTU bench runs on air by the previous owner).


How does that work?


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Okay another random question.
> 
> Where are resources for learning about overclocking ram? This is pretty processor-specific from what I've read, but processor overclock guides (like this one) don't cover it.


Try to ask/backread in the Memory subforum. I think your question is pretty much common there









Or you can search youtube there are decent ram OC guides there.


----------



## KaRtA82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> How does that work?


Too many runs with a very hot chip and always throttling it. XTU has claimed a few cpu's in my HWBot team. Degrades over time.

This chip could apparently do 5ghz @ 1.25v when it was new, now needs 1.3675v to run 4.9.

Ram, it's about whats under the heat spreaders, if you know what's under them, you can quite easily find what will work for them. What Sticks have you got? Corsair have a version number which you can relate to a specific IC, G.Skill you can tell from the serial number and if they are single or double sided. Also depends on what Motherboard you are running.


----------



## gap30

Hi all

My recent purchase of the 4690k has not gone well

Originally i had a cm hyper evo 212 and the best i could get was 43 mulitplier at 1.25v

so i have purchased a noctua nh d-15, my temps are lower now even whilst running xtu

But this chip will not take a 44 multiplier no matter what i do its driving me mad

I read all over the internet how people get these amazing overclocks and their voltages are always pretty low

I have a overclock saved in my bios (mobo msi z97-g45 gaming) which crashes after maybe 10 mins of occt

Core voltage: 1.26v
Core ratio: 42
Multiplier: 44
Vciin: 1.9v
Core ratio thingy: Fixed
Intel C States: disabled
Dram frequency: 1600
Dram voltage: 1.500

I cant remember all of the settings of the top of my head basically my machine has run fine since day one on 43 multiplier and 1.25 core voltage and not change any other setting

Knock it up to 44 and its kaput

I am new to all this but built a top rig, have a pretty good knowledge of computing in general but this ****er has got me pulling my hair out

I am also wondering have i caused any damage by constantly changing settings and trying new things is this possible?

top and bottom have i just got a bad chip or do i need to stay strong and go back to basics approach it differently

again i repeat it wont accept a basic 44 overclock no matter what


----------



## JackCY

Take it step by step. Clock cores first. Use manual voltage. Use common sense or if that doesn't help read guides. The rest is silicon lottery.
You will mostly see amazing OCs because barely anyone will go and boast about their not so great OC









4.5GHz is about average I think. Also depends where people call it a stop with core voltage and how well they test. It's not a problem to get amazing OC that is not stable.

OCing RAM: more PITA than extra performance. Without good chips or underclocked chips to begin with it's pointless to even try. Real world impact minimal, only with benches you could see a few more points here and there.


----------



## gap30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Take it step by step. Clock cores first. Use manual voltage. Use common sense or if that doesn't help read guides. The rest is silicon lottery.
> You will mostly see amazing OCs because barely anyone will go and boast about their not so great OC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.5GHz is about average I think. Also depends where people call it a stop with core voltage and how well they test. It's not a problem to get amazing OC that is not stable.
> 
> OCing RAM: more PITA than extra performance. Without good chips or underclocked chips to begin with it's pointless to even try. Real world impact minimal, only with benches you could see a few more points here and there.


Clock cores first as i said i have tried a basic overclock and am at a loss to why a 43 multiplier runs perfectly but a 44 is a no go is there that much of a difference

I honestly expectecd it to go 45 - 46 never mind the current situation

Stressing me out believe it or not lol

decisions where do i go from here


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gap30*
> 
> Hi all
> 
> My recent purchase of the 4690k has not gone well
> 
> Originally i had a cm hyper evo 212 and the best i could get was 43 mulitplier at 1.25v
> 
> so i have purchased a noctua nh d-15, my temps are lower now even whilst running xtu
> 
> But this chip will not take a 44 multiplier no matter what i do its driving me mad
> 
> I read all over the internet how people get these amazing overclocks and their voltages are always pretty low
> 
> I have a overclock saved in my bios (mobo msi z97-g45 gaming) which crashes after maybe 10 mins of occt
> 
> Core voltage: 1.26v
> Core ratio: 42
> Multiplier: 44
> Vciin: 1.9v
> Core ratio thingy: Fixed
> Intel C States: disabled
> Dram frequency: 1600
> Dram voltage: 1.500
> 
> I cant remember all of the settings of the top of my head basically my machine has run fine since day one on 43 multiplier and 1.25 core voltage and not change any other setting
> 
> Knock it up to 44 and its kaput
> 
> I am new to all this but built a top rig, have a pretty good knowledge of computing in general but this ****er has got me pulling my hair out
> 
> I am also wondering have i caused any damage by constantly changing settings and trying new things is this possible?
> 
> top and bottom have i just got a bad chip or do i need to stay strong and go back to basics approach it differently
> 
> again i repeat it wont accept a basic 44 overclock no matter what


You didn't mention uncore, aka ring multiplier, aka cache. If you left this set at auto it is ramping up to match your core multiplier and that will cause instability fast. Set it to stock.

Read the Haswell overclock guide.

I have never heard of a 4690k that couldn't get 44x easily and wasn't defective. I get 44x on <1.2v, 45x on 1.21v, 46x on 1.28v, 47x on 1.35v. That's with stock uncore and enough input voltage. From other numbers on the spreadsheet I think I am slightly below average.

You can cause damage by hitting high temperatures or high voltages too much. I basically never go over 80 but more experienced overclockers will tell you this is overly conservative.


----------



## gap30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> You didn't mention uncore, aka ring multiplier, aka cache. If you left this set at auto it is ramping up to match your core multiplier and that will cause instability fast. Set it to stock.
> 
> Read the Haswell overclock guide.
> 
> I have never heard of a 4690k that couldn't get 44x easily and wasn't defective. I get 44x on <1.2v, 45x on 1.21v, 46x on 1.28v, 47x on 1.35v. That's with stock uncore and enough input voltage. From other numbers on the spreadsheet I think I am slightly below average.
> 
> You can cause damage by hitting high temperatures or high voltages too much. I basically never go over 80 but more experienced overclockers will tell you this is overly conservative.


can you show me your 44 multiplier settings please


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gap30*
> 
> can you show me your 44 multiplier settings please


Not very easily, as I did not do a lot of testing or fine tuning at that level before moving on. And they wouldn't be great for you.

The key to getting a high core multiplier is to limit yourself to one variable: vid. Set everything else to stable choices. Uncore ratio should be stock or 1 below stick, uncore voltage at stock or a bit above, input voltage should be 0.8 above vid, ram should be 1600/10. Then bump your multiplier one by one, raising vid slightly as needed, doing enough stress testing to convince yourself it is mostly stable before moving on. After you have a core you are happy with, then raise your uncore and ram, and finally lower your input voltage (don't skip this step, since +0.8 is insane).

Sorry for saying to read the guide, I forgot we were on the same thread as it! But it is important to reread it. As you gain more experience it will make a lot more sense.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1iXWkehcBNPrMOTEUIJV6uYdRVSHoa7HN2O07l60SoPY/edit?usp=docslist_api


----------



## gap30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Not very easily, as I did not do a lot of testing or fine tuning at that level before moving on. And they wouldn't be great for you.
> 
> The key to getting a high core multiplier is to limit yourself to one variable: vid. Set everything else to stable choices. Uncore ratio should be stock or 1 below stick, uncore voltage at stock or a bit above, input voltage should be 0.8 above vid, ram should be 1600/10. Then bump your multiplier one by one, raising vid slightly as needed, doing enough stress testing to convince yourself it is mostly stable before moving on. After you have a core you are happy with, then raise your uncore and ram, and finally lower your input voltage (don't skip this step, since +0.8 is insane).
> 
> Sorry for saying to read the guide, I forgot we were on the same thread as it! But it is important to reread it. As you gain more experience it will make a lot more sense.


i am going to post pics of my bios now and would be grateful if you could advise


----------



## gap30

I have just altered the ring frequency to 35 stock and it bsod immediately


----------



## Forceman

If you set ring to stock, it'll turbo up along with the cores. Set it manually to a low value that isn't stock, like 34 or 37.


----------



## gap30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> If you set ring to stock, it'll turbo up along with the cores. Set it manually to a low value that isn't stock, like 34 or 37.


ok will try that now


----------



## gap30

wont even get past POST with these settings instant bsod


----------



## gap30

Recent minidump whilst bsoding hal.dll seems to be causing problems


----------



## juniordnz

Can anyone tell me if just have simply the worst 4690K DC on the whole galaxy?
I bought this chip and a h80i with the modest dream to reach 1ghz overclock, or 4.5ghz, but it seems my chip its not trying to help me.

I struggled to get it stable at 4.4ghz: 1.25vid (1.27vcore), x35 uncore at 1.150v and input on AUTO (around 1.9)
To get it stable at 4.5 it was necessary 1.325vid (1.352vcore), the rest of the specs as above.

RAMs are GSkill Sniper @ 1600mhz 9-9-9-24 2N (XMP Profile)
Mobo is an AsRock Z97 Extreme6

One thing I noticed is that I can stress test at AIDA64 for 12+ hours with no problems and then proceed to BSOD when gaming or even browsin the web. Given up stress testing all together and today I stress test my OC in my daily usage.

Im stable now at 4.5ghz but the voltage worries me. And it makes my skin crawl when I see people at 4.5 with 1.25 or even less.

Am I missing something?


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> Can anyone tell me if just have simply the worst 4690K DC on the whole galaxy?
> I bought this chip and a h80i with the modest dream to reach 1ghz overclock, or 4.5ghz, but it seems my chip its not trying to help me.
> 
> I struggled to get it stable at 4.4ghz: 1.25vid (1.27vcore), x35 uncore at 1.150v and input on AUTO (around 1.9)
> To get it stable at 4.5 it was necessary 1.325vid (1.352vcore), the rest of the specs as above.
> 
> RAMs are GSkill Sniper @ 1600mhz 9-9-9-24 2N (XMP Profile)
> Mobo is an AsRock Z97 Extreme6
> 
> One thing I noticed is that I can stress test at AIDA64 for 12+ hours with no problems and then proceed to BSOD when gaming or even browsin the web. Given up stress testing all together and today I stress test my OC in my daily usage.
> 
> Im stable now at 4.5ghz but the voltage worries me. And it makes my skin crawl when I see people at 4.5 with 1.25 or even less.
> 
> Am I missing something?


Have you checked out the Devil's Canyon Owners Club? Also, why do you have the input voltage on Auto? Have you tried manually setting that?


----------



## juniordnz

I'll post it there too...

I've tried setting input manually, setting the ram manually, messed with ram voltage, LLC, almost anything I could think of. Althoug the only setting that got me stable at 4.4 was selecting asrock profile for 4.4 at bios. At first it was 1.230 vid, but after a few crashes I got it up to 1.25 vid and it stabilized. What shocks me is the jump of 0.075 to get it to 4.5ghz. And what shocks me the most is seeing people with 4.5ghz @ less than 1.25.

I think silicon lottery just punched me in the face or Im doing something terribly wrong.


----------



## Quantum Reality

Quote:


> One thing I noticed is that I can stress test at AIDA64 for 12+ hours with no problems and then proceed to BSOD when gaming or even browsin the web. Given up stress testing all together and today I stress test my OC in my daily usage.


If your input voltage is on auto, then the vDroop (LLC) setting you have may be affected by that. Try seeing how manual adjustments affect stability.

Also, I have a Z97 Extreme4. You're welcome to check out my UEFI settings on this thread:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1524948/build-log-qrs-pentium-g3258-box/0_100#post_23355087

While I own a G3258, the basic principles of OCing should be similar, as well as what voltages to apply and how.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> I'll post it there too...
> 
> I've tried setting input manually, setting the ram manually, messed with ram voltage, LLC, almost anything I could think of. Althoug the only setting that got me stable at 4.4 was selecting asrock profile for 4.4 at bios. At first it was 1.230 vid, but after a few crashes I got it up to 1.25 vid and it stabilized. What shocks me is the jump of 0.075 to get it to 4.5ghz. And what shocks me the most is seeing people with 4.5ghz @ less than 1.25.
> 
> I think silicon lottery just punched me in the face or Im doing something terribly wrong.


try taking input voltage off of auto and setting 1.9v. also try lowering cache 1 digit below the stock. set it to 34 . some motherboards turbo it up if its set to stock.

it is very possible you have a below average sample. Performance wise its not really any difference in that last 100-200mhz anyway. I mean haswell was already fast at stock. I realize thats not what ppl want to hear but Overclocking is always a bonus not a guarantee


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gap30*
> 
> 
> 
> Recent minidump whilst bsoding hal.dll seems to be causing problems


Drop 100mhz. 124 is almost certainly core or uncore lacking voltage. If it's that hard of a failure, you should definitely work up from being 100mhz lower


----------



## juniordnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> try taking input voltage off of auto and setting 1.9v. also try lowering cache 1 digit below the stock. set it to 34 . some motherboards turbo it up if its set to stock.
> 
> it is very possible you have a below average sample. Performance wise its not really any difference in that last 100-200mhz anyway. I mean haswell was already fast at stock. I realize thats not what ppl want to hear but Overclocking is always a bonus not a guarantee
> 
> I have owned some nasty clockers myself. out of 7 haswell cpus 1 could not got past 4.2, then two were 4.4 then 1 was 4.8 (it got rma"ed for 4.4) and my two I7s are 4.6 and 4.5. I have been nothing but medicore at the lottery. The best clocker I have is g3258 that does 4.7 at 1.312v.


Yeah, the acceptance thing, I'm working on it









It's just sad when you've paid extra for the K, watercooler (crazy expensive here where I live), a nice motherboard and you can't get even average results.

I'll try to do the things that you said, but I doubt it would be of any help, I don't know. I can get 4.4 at 1.275 and 4.5 at 1.350. Three questions that I might already know the answers:

1- Is the extra 100mhz worth the .075 increase in vCore from 4.4 to 4.5?
2- How much is enough voltage for haswell? I've seen people say under 1.4 as long as its cool its ok. Others say these chips can't handle too much voltage and you should stay under 1.275.
3- Can I get any record on the forum for having the worst 4690K ever seen here?


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> Yeah, the acceptance thing, I'm working on it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's just sad when you've paid extra for the K, watercooler (crazy expensive here where I live), a nice motherboard and you can't get even average results.
> 
> I'll try to do the things that you said, but I doubt it would be of any help, I don't know. I can get 4.4 at 1.275 and 4.5 at 1.350. Three questions that I might already know the answers:
> 
> 1- Is the extra 100mhz worth the .075 increase in vCore from 4.4 to 4.5?
> 2- How much is enough voltage for haswell? I've seen people say under 1.4 as long as its cool its ok. Others say these chips can't handle too much voltage and you should stay under 1.275.
> 3- Can I get any record on the forum for having the worst 4690K ever seen here?


Have you tried setting the cache to something other the 35? The default speed, which is 35, often results in the motherboard auto-overclocking it in line with the core, which can cause stability problems that no amount of Vcore can fix. Try manually setting 36x instead.


----------



## juniordnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Have you tried setting the cache to something other the 35? The default speed, which is 35, often results in the motherboard auto-overclocking it in line with the core, which can cause stability problems that no amount of Vcore can fix. Try manually setting 36x instead.


I'll try that, but I don't think thats problem. Only if HWINFO is not showing the correct readings.

Uncore stays at x35 max the whole time.


----------



## 3dosh

Hi guys
awesome thread it helped me out alot
I just want to know is 1.250v good for 4 ghz overclock on the uncore or should i try a lower voltage
I have my cpu at 4.4 ghz with vcore of 1.285 stable with aid 64 8 hours and x264 20 loops
Im overclocking the uncore because if i try to OC the core to 4.5 i need massive vcore voltage of 1.34+ v .
also do you know good thread that can help with RAM OC, i have 1333 hz Ram and i want to OC it to 1600+
thanks


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> You should probably try to lower it, if it's obvious that you can drop it significantly without loss of stability, or if you are sure that your current settings are very stable and you want to optimize them.
> 
> If you set 1.35v in bios, your load voltage will be ~1.37 and by that point, i seem to need deltas approaching 0.7 on my CPU. It's first gen Haswell though, not Devil's Canyon, it might vary chip to chip, some motherboards might perform better than others etcetcetc - and even temperatures might affect it, because when i use ~1.35-1.4v my temperatures get far up there compared to lower volts.


2.05 isn't enough, which is quite surprising. Currently 2.15V input voltage, 1.36V/47x core, 1.20V/40x uncore. I wasn't able to get uncore higher than 40x, though I have it at 42x with a 46x core; even getting to 40x required pushing core voltage up another .01. But given how much closer I am to the input voltage than I thought, maybe that was the problem.

I'm not sure 47x is worth it. 2.15V input voltage seems insanely high. Am I overly paranoid?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> Yeah, the acceptance thing, I'm working on it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's just sad when you've paid extra for the K, watercooler (crazy expensive here where I live), a nice motherboard and you can't get even average results.
> 
> I'll try to do the things that you said, but I doubt it would be of any help, I don't know. I can get 4.4 at 1.275 and 4.5 at 1.350. Three questions that I might already know the answers:
> 
> 1- Is the extra 100mhz worth the .075 increase in vCore from 4.4 to 4.5?
> 2- How much is enough voltage for haswell? I've seen people say under 1.4 as long as its cool its ok. Others say these chips can't handle too much voltage and you should stay under 1.275.
> 3- Can I get any record on the forum for having the worst 4690K ever seen here?


There will be absolutely no difference in 4.4 vs 4.5ghz outside of cpu benchmarks. Games will run the same.

Heck from stock to 4.4 doesnt make that much difference. In poorly threaded games it will be a decent impact but in newer games that scale across threads it will only be a few fps difference.


----------



## sav4

Is anyone using a asrock exy 6 z87 board with a 4770k on air getting a decent oc running into temp issues on only 1.2v input


----------



## gap30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Drop 100mhz. 124 is almost certainly core or uncore lacking voltage. If it's that hard of a failure, you should definitely work up from being 100mhz lower


As i said earlier it has been running fine on a 43 multiplier its once i try and bump it up to 44

To the other guy i have the worst 4690k ever or i am just a noob at ocing


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gap30*
> 
> As i said earlier it has been running fine on a 43 multiplier its once i try and bump it up to 44
> 
> To the other guy i have the worst 4690k ever or i am just a noob at ocing


its probably the cpu. Like i said though 4690k is beast for gaming anyways. Dial in the 4.4, or 4.3 and play some games.


----------



## gap30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> its probably the cpu. Like i said though 4690k is beast for gaming anyways. Dial in the 4.4, or 4.3 and play some games.


So bloody frustrating that i cant get it pat 4.3 and i just upgraded the cooler to noctua nh-d15 could have kept cm hyper evo


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gap30*
> 
> So bloody frustrating that i cant get it pat 4.3 and i just upgraded the cooler to noctua nh-d15 could have kept cm hyper evo


If you're 100% stable, then you go up 100mhz and suddenly can't boot i would be looking at uncore, RAM etc. Make sure they're at 33x, 1333mhz RAM.. Add 0.06vcore (like 1.2 to 1.26 for example) and then try to boot with 100mhz increase. Set Input voltage 0.7 over vcore before you do that. It might not be stable, but it should BOOT. Since you have an NH-D15 and a 4690k (devil's canyon i5) you should be able to approach or even pass 1.4v if you felt like it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> There will be absolutely no difference in 4.4 vs 4.5ghz outside of cpu benchmarks. Games will run the same.
> 
> Heck from stock to 4.4 doesnt make that much difference. In poorly threaded games it will be a decent impact but in newer games that scale across threads it will only be a few fps difference.


Well threaded games scale just as much as poorly threaded ones. You're making the scientifically unsound assumption that a well threaded game will be GPU bottlenecked so won't show as high % performance gains, which relies on several things being true that are not always true. The most well threaded, highly CPU demanding games show just as high gains as the poorly threaded, highly CPU demanding games. Crysis 3, for one example. Outside of a few rare examples too, even the well threaded games tend to be held back heavily by the strength of one thread with today's API's.

46 over 36 (stock 4core for one cpu that i forgot, 4670k?) should show a ~28% increase for a variety of CPU bound games/tasks.


----------



## juniordnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gap30*
> 
> So bloody frustrating that i cant get it pat 4.3 and i just upgraded the cooler to noctua nh-d15 could have kept cm hyper evo


I know the felling, bro







I had ordered a 212EVO , sent it back and got me a H80i for nearly 3x the price. Only a foolish one like myself to believe the Devil's Canyon promising promisses...

What core voltage are you aiming at? I wish I could stay under 1.3, but it's taking me 1.35 to get x45 out of this lazy chip.


----------



## PaycheckNZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3dosh*
> 
> Hi guys
> awesome thread it helped me out alot
> I just want to know is 1.250v good for 4 ghz overclock on the uncore or should i try a lower voltage
> I have my cpu at 4.4 ghz with vcore of 1.285 stable with aid 64 8 hours and x264 20 loops
> Im overclocking the uncore because if i try to OC the core to 4.5 i need massive vcore voltage of 1.34+ v .
> also do you know good thread that can help with RAM OC, i have 1333 hz Ram and i want to OC it to 1600+
> thanks


I would not try and go higher for the uncore. 3-400 MHz below core seems to be the typical optimum. Any higher and you might have re-introduce trouble with your core stability. That's plenty of volts for it already too, and I would consider working towards lowering it if possible.
What is your input voltage and LLC setting? I'd suggest about 1.9V for that.

RAM overclocking is fiddly. If the timings are too tight for the speed/volts setting then it can sometimes fail to even boot to the BIOS, in my case leaving me with the task of taking the battery out of the motherboard, which involves removing 4 screws and the graphics card first. Better motherboards have buttons you can simply press to revert things.
RAM isn't like the CPU. Higher MHz isn't necessarily better because your effective speed is largely related to the MHz divided by the latency settings. Some people even get better results by lowering the MHz and just tightening the timings.
I also find that a lot of the information around on the net about RAM overclocking is very old, and not entirely applicable.
You also need a memory stick that you can reformat for booting and running memtest. Note that passing memtest doesn't guarantee stability as I've had plenty of times where that passed but the voltage need to be increased to be stable in the real-world.

I made my own spreadsheet for my RAM where I can enter the voltage and then it will tell me the timings that should be about right for each of the various speeds, and how much margin those settings might have. I also developed my own RAM speed testing console app to test real-world performance, as I wasn't happy with any overcomplicated specialised applications for this. Then I tried various speeds between 1333 and 2666 and found that 2200 worked best for me in the end.

I took my 1866MHz 9-10-9-27 up to 2200MHz 10-11-10-29 and got about an 8% speed increase overall according to my tests.
Better still, I didn't even have to increase the voltage at all!
Be aware though that increasing the frequency increases the power draw more than increasing the voltage does.

Which RAM kit do you have, and what are it's timings?

Try checking out the RAM overclocking forums.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> If you're 100% stable, then you go up 100mhz and suddenly can't boot i would be looking at uncore, RAM etc. Make sure they're at 33x, 1333mhz RAM.. Add 0.06vcore (like 1.2 to 1.26 for example) and then try to boot with 100mhz increase. Set Input voltage 0.7 over vcore before you do that. It might not be stable, but it should BOOT. Since you have an NH-D15 and a 4690k (devil's canyon i5) you should be able to approach or even pass 1.4v if you felt like it.
> Well threaded games scale just as much as poorly threaded ones. You're making the scientifically unsound assumption that a well threaded game will be GPU bottlenecked so won't show as high % performance gains, which relies on several things being true that are not always true. The most well threaded, highly CPU demanding games show just as high gains as the poorly threaded, highly CPU demanding games. Crysis 3, for one example. Outside of a few rare examples too, even the well threaded games tend to be held back heavily by the strength of one thread with today's API's.
> 
> 46 over 36 (stock 4core for one cpu that i forgot, 4670k?) should show a ~28% increase for a variety of CPU bound games/tasks.


http://www.ocaholic.ch/modules/smartsection/item.php?itemid=1061&page=6 crysis 3 on low details 1280 x 1080 (no gpu bottleneck) 3.4 vs 4.5 4670k shows a 13% delta.

I was unable to find any single gpu overclocking benchmarks on games that are multithreaded showing 28% gains. Bf4 shows much less gains than crysis even.

My wording specifically said in games that do scale across multiple threads. If its a single core maxed due to the api then thats not a game I was talking about obviously.

All i was saying was his 4.3ghz overclock would be fine for gaming.


----------



## 3dosh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaycheckNZ*
> 
> I would not try and go higher for the uncore. 3-400 MHz below core seems to be the typical optimum. Any higher and you might have re-introduce trouble with your core stability. That's plenty of volts for it already too, and I would consider working towards lowering it if possible.
> What is your input voltage and LLC setting? I'd suggest about 1.9V for that.
> 
> RAM overclocking is fiddly. If the timings are too tight for the speed/volts setting then it can sometimes fail to even boot to the BIOS, in my case leaving me with the task of taking the battery out of the motherboard, which involves removing 4 screws and the graphics card first. Better motherboards have buttons you can simply press to revert things.
> RAM isn't like the CPU. Higher MHz isn't necessarily better because your effective speed is largely related to the MHz divided by the latency settings. Some people even get better results by lowering the MHz and just tightening the timings.
> I also find that a lot of the information around on the net about RAM overclocking is very old, and not entirely applicable.
> You also need a memory stick that you can reformat for booting and running memtest. Note that passing memtest doesn't guarantee stability as I've had plenty of times where that passed but the voltage need to be increased to be stable in the real-world.
> 
> I made my own spreadsheet for my RAM where I can enter the voltage and then it will tell me the timings that should be about right for each of the various speeds, and how much margin those settings might have. I also developed my own RAM speed testing console app to test real-world performance, as I wasn't happy with any overcomplicated specialised applications for this. Then I tried various speeds between 1333 and 2666 and found that 2200 worked best for me in the end.
> 
> I took my 1866MHz 9-10-9-27 up to 2200MHz 10-11-10-29 and got about an 8% speed increase overall according to my tests.
> Better still, I didn't even have to increase the voltage at all!
> Be aware though that increasing the frequency increases the power draw more than increasing the voltage does.
> 
> Which RAM kit do you have, and what are it's timings?
> 
> Try checking out the RAM overclocking forums.


I tried voltage of 1.240 on the uncore and crashed with x264 test, I have my input voltage at 1.85 and LLC at auto/level 8.
I overclocked my ram from 1333 hz 9-9-9-24 to 1800 hz 10-11-8-20 and i raised the voltage from 1.5 to 1.65. i did two passes with memtest and i also tested it with hyperpi and passed.
i think this is as far as my OC can go. I'm thinking of going 4.5 on the core but that well be hard, that do you think ?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3dosh*
> 
> I tried voltage of 1.240 on the uncore and crashed with x264 test, I have my input voltage at 1.85 and LLC at auto/level 8.
> I overclocked my ram from 1333 hz 9-9-9-24 to 1800 hz 10-11-8-20 and i raised the voltage from 1.5 to 1.65. i did two passes with memtest and i also tested it with hyperpi and passed.
> i think this is as far as my OC can go. I'm thinking of going 4.5 on the core but that well be hard, that do you think ?


i think you should put the ram back to 1333mhz until you settle on your core speed. Try to change 1 thing at a time. Starting with core. It simplifies what caused the bsod when testing that way.

You can simply move ram back later since you know its stable.

Try and stabize the current frequency before pushing higher. Move vcore to 1.270v set in bios and try x264 again.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> http://www.ocaholic.ch/modules/smartsection/item.php?itemid=1061&page=6 crysis 3 on low details 1280 x 1080 (no gpu bottleneck) 3.4 vs 4.5 4670k shows a 13% delta.


4fps between i5 and i7, it's obviously not an updated version of the game etc. Crysis 3 on that spot shows 20% performance gains from Hyperthreading. It was patched so that was the case quite early. Maybe it doesn't reflect how it has been more recently too because it was using not only amd directx driver, but old one too? I'm not sure what's up with that bench, but it specifically contradicts several others that i have seen, and also my experience with the game.

For WoW, sc2/heroes, Wildstar, total war (various games), Planetside 2 - honestly i don't play many games, those show ~20-30% gains from OC, though none of them are capable of benefiting from hyperthreading. I don't think i've played any CPU bound games that didn't scale pretty much linearly with CPU frequency. (with a few exceptions like the ones that scale with RAM too, and some weird behavior on blizzard's terrible rts/moba engine)


----------



## Karan98

Hi guys!

Right I have an i7 4790K which I know is Devils Canyon but it's technically a Haswell. What I was wondering is that at 4.6GHz (44x Cache) I need 1.25v underload and to get any higher requires a big jump in Vcore (4.7GHz 1.312v under load), so should I try touching the BCLK a little to squeeze a few more drops of performance? FYI no components other than CPU and RAM are overclocked.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karan98*
> 
> Hi guys!
> 
> Right I have an i7 4790K which I know is Devils Canyon but it's technically a Haswell. What I was wondering is that at 4.6GHz (44x Cache) I need 1.25v underload and to get any higher requires a big jump in Vcore (4.7GHz 1.312v under load), so should I try touching the BCLK a little to squeeze a few more drops of performance? FYI no components other than CPU and RAM are overclocked.


actually if you raise bclk it overclocks cpu, ram, pcie, sata and usb too. I raise it .1 just get 4.6 to show in windows instead of 4.599. Some say stay below 5% here. It can cause strange behavior in the os due to the sata oc.

Your 4790k sounds exactly like mine. I run 4.6 at 1.265v. The next step to 4.7 goes to 1.312v and its not prime stable like the 4.6 profile is.


----------



## Karan98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> actually if you raise bclk it overclocks cpu, ram, pcie, sata and usb too. I raise it .1 just get 4.6 to show in windows instead of 4.599. Some say stay below 5% here. It can cause strange behavior in the os due to the sata oc.
> 
> Your 4790k sounds exactly like mine. I run 4.6 at 1.265v. The next step to 4.7 goes to 1.312v and its not prime stable like the 4.6 profile is.


I meant I had not overclocked anything but the CPU and RAM, I didn't mean that BCLK doesn't overclock anything but CPU and RAM.

What do you advice I do, now that I've hit a wall?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karan98*
> 
> I meant I had not overclocked anything but the CPU and RAM, I didn't mean that BCLK doesn't overclock anything but CPU and RAM.
> 
> What do you advice I do, now that I've hit a wall?


oh my bad.

Well i suggest you just use the 4.6ghz profile. Thats what i did. My temps look good and its nice staying under 1.28v under load.

I created a 4.8ghz 1.42v profile just for fun to bench with but really dnt use it.

You can also tweak ram if your into that. Im mostly a gamer though and i dnt see the value of overvolting ram. Some swear by it though. So thats up to you.


----------



## Karan98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> oh my bad.
> 
> Well i suggest you just use the 4.6ghz profile. Thats what i did. My temps look good and its nice staying under 1.28v under load.
> 
> I created a 4.8ghz 1.42v profile just for fun to bench with but really dnt use it.
> 
> You can also tweak ram if your into that. Im mostly a gamer though and i dnt see the value of overvolting ram. Some swear by it though. So thats up to you.


What temps do you get at 4.6GHz with your H110?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karan98*
> 
> What temps do you get at 4.6GHz with your H110?


it idles at 27c, x264 will max at 68c hottest core. Bf4 runs in the 50s but running sli makes my top card and case pretty toasty.

Going up to 4.7 1.312v raises hottest core to 75c in x264.

Most importantly I prefer long handbrake runs staying under 70c. So the 4.6 is better for me.

Ambient is 71f.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karan98*
> 
> Hi guys!
> 
> Right I have an i7 4790K which I know is Devils Canyon but it's technically a Haswell. What I was wondering is that at 4.6GHz (44x Cache) I need 1.25v underload and to get any higher requires a big jump in Vcore (4.7GHz 1.312v under load), so should I try touching the BCLK a little to squeeze a few more drops of performance? FYI no components other than CPU and RAM are overclocked.


That kind of voltage jump is pretty normal. [email protected] is really nice! That's not a wall, not yet at least. Yknow those of us with regular Haswell chips struggling to stabilize [email protected] while running 10c hotter than you at the same voltage would kill for a chip like that


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> That kind of voltage jump is pretty normal. [email protected] is really nice! That's not a wall, not yet at least. Yknow those of us with regular Haswell chips struggling to stabilize [email protected] while running 10c hotter than you at the same voltage would kill for a chip like that


well my 4.7 1.312v is x264 5 hours stable and gaming is fine. But not prime 95 28.5 1344 - 1344 custom (fma3 disabled) stable.

I prefer the 4.6ghz for 24/7 as it passes prime95 28.5 custom.

Your right but compared to the other 4790ks it on the low end. Lots of them get 4.7 even 4.8 around 1.28v.


----------



## gap30

Quote:
Originally Posted by gap30 View Post

So bloody frustrating that i cant get it pat 4.3 and i just upgraded the cooler to noctua nh-d15 could have kept cm hyper evo

If you're 100% stable, then you go up 100mhz and suddenly can't boot i would be looking at uncore, RAM etc. Make sure they're at 33x, 1333mhz RAM.. Add 0.06vcore (like 1.2 to 1.26 for example) and then try to boot with 100mhz increase. Set Input voltage 0.7 over vcore before you do that. It might not be stable, but it should BOOT. Since you have an NH-D15 and a 4690k (devil's canyon i5) you should be able to approach or even pass 1.4v if you felt like it.

Tried:

vcore: 1.26
vciin: 1.267

ram 133

Did not get past POST

Its been running at 43 multiplier on 1.25v for around a month with some heavy gaming

Idle temps 23c under load 50ish

If i even think about changing any settings to a 44 multiplier it always fails no matter what i do (although i am a noob at all this stuff)

I just got a bad one i think

Would you recommend going all the way to 1.4?


----------



## gap30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> I know the felling, bro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had ordered a 212EVO , sent it back and got me a H80i for nearly 3x the price. Only a foolish one like myself to believe the Devil's Canyon promising promisses...
> 
> What core voltage are you aiming at? I wish I could stay under 1.3, but it's taking me 1.35 to get x45 out of this lazy chip.


As low as possible


----------



## BoredErica

Dayum, this thread is still going?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Dayum, this thread is still going?


Hey Darkwizzie have you thought about passing the op off? Not that I have time for it but im sure someone would take over.

This thread will go on for years.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> well my 4.7 1.312v is x264 5 hours stable and gaming is fine. But not prime 95 28.5 1344 - 1344 custom (fma3 disabled) stable.
> 
> I prefer the 4.6ghz for 24/7 as it passes prime95 28.5 custom.
> 
> Your right but compared to the other 4790ks it on the low end. Lots of them get 4.7 even 4.8 around 1.28v.


An OCN user binning+selling chips wrote that ~25% of DC's would do 4.8 with 1.3vcore bios ([email protected]) and i believe that. It's probably off some, but ballpark numer, sure.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Dayum, this thread is still going?


It's THE thread. Update my OC and remove the line from the doc that says you are still updating it if you're not! :0
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gap30*
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by gap30 View Post
> 
> So bloody frustrating that i cant get it pat 4.3 and i just upgraded the cooler to noctua nh-d15 could have kept cm hyper evo
> 
> If you're 100% stable, then you go up 100mhz and suddenly can't boot i would be looking at uncore, RAM etc. Make sure they're at 33x, 1333mhz RAM.. Add 0.06vcore (like 1.2 to 1.26 for example) and then try to boot with 100mhz increase. Set Input voltage 0.7 over vcore before you do that. It might not be stable, but it should BOOT. Since you have an NH-D15 and a 4690k (devil's canyon i5) you should be able to approach or even pass 1.4v if you felt like it.
> 
> Tried:
> 
> vcore: 1.26
> vciin: 1.267
> 
> ram 133
> 
> Did not get past POST
> 
> Its been running at 43 multiplier on 1.25v for around a month with some heavy gaming
> 
> Idle temps 23c under load 50ish
> 
> If i even think about changing any settings to a 44 multiplier it always fails no matter what i do (although i am a noob at all this stuff)
> 
> I just got a bad one i think
> 
> Would you recommend going all the way to 1.4?


vccin shouldn't be 1.267, it should be around 1.9. You're probably looking at the wrong voltage. Make sure that you don't set input voltage (vrin, vccin) to 1.2, and make sure that you don't set another voltage like the ring voltage to 1.9!

Take a profile that will absolutely work at 43x, pass x264 etc - and then add 0.05vcore and 0.1 input voltage. If uncore and RAM are at low clocks and manual voltages, there should be no reason that it wouldn't work. I'm just kinda repeating the same advice, sorry









can say with some level of certainty that it's not really a bad chip. No chip behaves like that, bad clocking or not. Probably a bad motherboard setting, maybe bios problem? I don't know to be honest

Also, look at it this way; you would buy a 212 for a ~1.2-1.25v overclock or a d15 for a ~1.35-1.4v overclock (or just to keep cooler). You can't plan overclocking aroudn the frequencies that you get, only on the amounts of power/voltage that you will use; that's something that stays consistent and affects your motherboard and cooling choice. That voltage increase should give you ~200-300mhz extra, though, no matter how good or bad the chip is.


----------



## Cyro999

triple post, agiasdghjsig


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Dayum, this thread is still going?


Uh... Of Course. This is where our Roots are!

The Cautious One


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Dayum, this thread is still going?


Yep, lots of interest with OC'ing the DC chips still, so it seems...

Great thread BTW.


----------



## generalkayoss

I've recently starting over clocking my 4670k. I've managed to get 4.2GHz stable on stock voltage, with temps in the low to mid 60's range, with a max peak of 70 throughout a 4 hour stress test.

Does that sound promising for this chip?


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *generalkayoss*
> 
> I've recently starting over clocking my 4670k. I've managed to get 4.2GHz stable on stock voltage, with temps in the low to mid 60's range, with a max peak of 70 throughout a 4 hour stress test.
> 
> Does that sound promising for this chip?


Every chip I have seen goes up to x clocks on stock, needing y voltage for each clock after that. Occasionally you hit orher limitations or need a bit more voltage to raise uncore.

I have about 43x at stock with .07v per 1x after that on my 4690k, which I believe to be a bit below the average. 43x at stock on a 4670k sounds pretty good but the y value has a pretty big impact on your eventual overclock.


----------



## juniordnz

Anyone here running those 22nm chips at high voltages for a long time now that could provide some feedback on degradation?

Trying to make up my mind if it's safe to run my 4690K at 1350mv, maybe even trying something higher.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *generalkayoss*
> 
> I've recently starting over clocking my 4670k. I've managed to get 4.2GHz stable on stock voltage, with temps in the low to mid 60's range, with a max peak of 70 throughout a 4 hour stress test.
> 
> Does that sound promising for this chip?


"stock" isn't a set voltage, you kinda have to say what the voltage actually is under load, as well as what the test is for good feedback


----------



## generalkayoss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> "stock" isn't a set voltage, you kinda have to say what the voltage actually is under load, as well as what the test is for good feedback


I have it set to static running @1.159 volts I believe (I'm at work) and I used the Intel extreme tuning stress test. Had movies playing, browser going and various other programs open too for added stress.


----------



## Cyro999

If you set 1.16 manual, it'd give [email protected] [email protected] isn't great


----------



## juniordnz

heck, if 4.2 @ 1.18 isn't good I'm afraid of what my 4690K might be called.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> Anyone here running those 22nm chips at high voltages for a long time now that could provide some feedback on degradation?
> 
> Trying to make up my mind if it's safe to run my 4690K at 1350mv, maybe even trying something higher.


I've got the 4770k and It's been at 1.275Core V at 4.5Ghz or 4.564Ghz with 1.29V since June of 2014? (Time Fly's when you build a computer) and I have no problems. Whatsoever. Cold boot, warm boot, Gaming, Rendering...

The Cautious One.

I used to run at 4.6ghz with 1.325v but had a little too much heat for my comfort.


----------



## juniordnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> I've got the 4770k and It's been at 1.275Core V at 4.5Ghz or 4.564Ghz with 1.29V since June of 2014? (Time Fly's when you build a computer) and I have no problems. Whatsoever. Cold boot, warm boot, Gaming, Rendering...
> 
> The Cautious One.
> 
> I used to run at 4.6ghz with 1.325v but had a little too much heat for my comfort.


I have no temp problem at all. This I5 runs cool with my H80i with 1.35. My only worry is if this voltage is "softly killing" my chip.

Planning to stay with this rig for 3+ years.


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> heck, if 4.2 @ 1.18 isn't good I'm afraid of what my 4690K might be called.


He was at [email protected] Pretty good for a 4670k I suspect, probably below average for a 4690k

.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *generalkayoss*
> 
> I have it set to static running @1.159 volts I believe (I'm at work) and I used the Intel extreme tuning stress test. Had movies playing, browser going and various other programs open too for added stress.


Having extra programs open lowers stress, not that it really matters. XTU stress test isn't very stressful though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> I have no temp problem at all. This I5 runs cool with my H80i with 1.35. My only worry is if this voltage is "softly killing" my chip.


The overclock guide indicates it should be safe. But from what i've read it's sort of a voltage + temperature issue that causes damage. Still, I don't know if 1.36V is worth 47x, versus 1.285V at 46x or 1.21V at 45x.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> I have no temp problem at all. This I5 runs cool with my H80i with 1.35. My only worry is if this voltage is "softly killing" my chip.
> 
> Planning to stay with this rig for 3+ years.


I would shy away from over 1.3Core V. Anywhere and almost Everywhere you look will tell you to be under 1.3V for longevity. If you are above that for an extra 100mhz then It might not be worth it.

I could press the issue for 4.6ghz at 1.35v and most likely be stable (would have to stress and all that fun stuff again) but for the extra 100mhz I don't feel the heat or speed would be worth it. I could back down again to 4.5Ghz at 1.275 but I don't mind the temps at 4.564ghz at 1.29V

TCO


----------



## juniordnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> He was at*4.3 @1.18*. Pretty good for a 4670k I suspect, probably below average for a 4690k




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> The overclock guide indicates it should be safe. But from what i've read it's sort of a voltage + temperature issue that causes damage. Still, I don't know if 1.36V is worth 47x, versus 1.285V at 46x or 1.21V at 45x.


In my case is 4.4 @ 1.275 vs 4.5 @ 1.350. I just love being able to say I have a 1ghz overclock


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> 
> In my case is 4.4 @ 1.275 vs 4.5 @ 1.350. *I just love being able to say I have a 1ghz overclock*


You've the record for a +1 We all Clap our hands for that. Is it logical to run it that high with the Volts applied? That it as your expense.

TCO


----------



## generalkayoss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> If you set 1.16 manual, it'd give [email protected] [email protected] isn't great


Actually it's set to 1.154V, and every monitoring program I use shows the same voltage under 100% load. Being I have the Vcore set to static, it shouldn't raise the voltage automatically under load as it does in adaptive mode.... right?

Guess i'll bump the multi to 43 and see what happens now.


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> In my case is 4.4 @ 1.275 vs 4.5 @ 1.350. I just love being able to say I have a 1ghz overclock


A 1 ghz overclock on a 4690k/4670k is fairly normal (4.6 ghz puts me +1.1 ghz).


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *generalkayoss*
> 
> Actually it's set to 1.154V, and every monitoring program I use shows the same voltage under 100% load. Being I have the Vcore set to static, it shouldn't raise the voltage automatically under load as it does in adaptive mode.... right?


If it shows the same vcore as you have set vid, then it's not actually showing the vcore. Most programs just show the VID and not the vcore. You need hwinfo - it shows both.


----------



## generalkayoss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> If it shows the same vcore as you have set vid, then it's not actually showing the vcore. Most programs just show the VID and not the vcore. You need hwinfo - it shows both.


Ah, i'm showing 1.176 on the vcore at load! Thank you for that tip and that program, lots of useful info.

I'm guessing the Vcore moves up/down as you bump the VID up/down? Sorry if these questions are a bit noobish and already answered somewhere among these 350 or so pages


----------



## juniordnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> A 1 ghz overclock on a 4690k/4670k is fairly normal (4.6 ghz puts me +1.1 ghz).


@ 1.250v it may be. Not @ 1.35v.

Those people that are below average, my chip is below them!


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *generalkayoss*
> 
> Ah, i'm showing 1.176 on the vcore at load! Thank you for that tip and that program, lots of useful info.
> 
> I'm guessing the Vcore moves up/down as you bump the VID up/down? Sorry if these questions are a bit noobish and already answered somewhere among these 350 or so pages


Yea, the IVR targets 20mv (0.02v) above what you set in bios for vcore and it's very tight, but the sensor can't say 1.18 exactly. Only 1.176 or maybe 1.184 for example


----------



## generalkayoss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Yea, the IVR targets 20mv (0.02v) above what you set in bios for vcore and it's very tight, but the sensor can't say 1.18 exactly. Only 1.176 or maybe 1.184 for example


Yeah I discovered that last night while bumping voltage. Sensor kept jumping between 1.188 and 1.2. So I bumped it a tad more and it showed a steady 1.2

Thanks for the tips guys, helped me out!


----------



## blackhole2013

Does anybody know if someone on this site is selling a 4790k ....


----------



## Cyro999

Why not just buy one in a shop?


----------



## Quantum Reality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Why not just buy one in a shop?


They would know how overclockable it is


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quantum Reality*
> 
> They would know how overclockable it is


cpulottery. Google it. They sell binned chips.


----------



## Karan98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> cpulottery. Google it. They sell binned chips.


You mean Silicon Lottery.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> cpulottery. Google it. They sell binned chips.


You mean Siliconlottery.com









Edit:- Ninja'd


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> You mean Siliconlottery.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit:- Ninja'd


yea that too


----------



## JackCY

*New Intel HD Graphics driver.*
Quote:


> Intel released a new driver with support for Intel 5th Generation Intel Core processors with HD Graphics 5500, HD Graphics 6000, and Iris Graphics 6100 and key enhancements for Intel 4th Generation Intel Core Processors. Benefits of updating to this driver include addition of partial hardware acceleration for the VP9 video format (for Chrome video playback, Google Hangouts), GPU accelerated decode of HEVC video format (for 4K Ultra HD video playback) and expanded Open CL and Open GL extension support. This new driver is timed with the newly released 5th Generation Intel Core processor which has up to 34% faster 3D graphics, faster CPU performance, up to 50% better faster video conversion, and more than 1.5 hours longer battery life compared to previous generation. Download the drivers here: *32bit*, *64bit*


----------



## vb10

Hey all,

First off, lots of great info here - thanks to all the contributors. I read the guide in the first post and as many other posts as I could get through. This is my first delve into overclocking since single core athlons, so help me out.

My setup as follows: 4770k (delid + noctua paste under IHS), noctua u12s, asrock z87e-itx, gskill ripsaw x 2x4gb, corsair 430w psu. Using x264 from the first post for stability testing.

Chip is requiring 1.21v for 42x, 1.28v for 43x, and I have not yet found a stable voltage for 44x (only tried up to 1.31v so far though)
At 43x, max temp on the hottest core is 75-77c during x264,

I tried increasing digital/analog IA (+0.025), input voltage up to 1.95v, uncore 35x and 1.15v. my mb does not have many settings for ram outside of xmp (I can manually set 1600 though).

Is my chip a dud or am I overlooking something or should I just leave it at 42x and stop caring about it? For the vast majority of time, the cpu runs [email protected] 7 threads - assuming I can get 44x stable at under 1.35v - would be ok to run it 24/7? If the chip degrades from heat/voltage, over time (next few years, lets say), would it still work at stock frequency?


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vb10*
> 
> Hey all,
> 
> First off, lots of great info here - thanks to all the contributors. I read the guide in the first post and as many other posts as I could get through. This is my first delve into overclocking since single core athlons, so help me out.
> 
> My setup as follows: 4770k (delid + noctua paste under IHS), noctua u12s, asrock z87e-itx, gskill ripsaw x 2x4gb, corsair 430w psu. Using x264 from the first post for stability testing.
> 
> Chip is requiring 1.21v for 42x, 1.28v for 43x, and I have not yet found a stable voltage for 44x (only tried up to 1.31v so far though)
> At 43x, max temp on the hottest core is 75-77c during x264,
> 
> I tried increasing digital/analog IA (+0.025), input voltage up to 1.95v, uncore 35x and 1.15v. my mb does not have many settings for ram outside of xmp (I can manually set 1600 though).
> 
> Is my chip a dud or am I overlooking something or should I just leave it at 42x and stop caring about it? For the vast majority of time, the cpu runs [email protected] 7 threads - assuming I can get 44x stable at under 1.35v - would be ok to run it 24/7? If the chip degrades from heat/voltage, over time (next few years, lets say), would it still work at stock frequency?


I need 1.21 for 45x, 1.28 for 46x, and 1.35 for 47x. So that's linear for me, and on most (all?) chips I've heard that's the way it seems to be. However the input voltage needed goes WAY up; I can get by with 1.85V on 1.28 VID but need 2.1V on 1.35V vid (though honestly it might be linear too, as 1.6V might suffice at 1.21V VID).

What could be a dud is your PSU. Voltage ripple is the enemy of good overclock voltages, and the CX430 or whatever you have is pretty low-end.


----------



## vb10

Thanks for the reply!

I was afraid of that being the case. I just stuck whatever PSU I had in there.

Lots of people in the fractal design node 304 owners club thread on here swear by silverstone st55f-g and the seasonic g550 - both 550w. I like the silverstone because its shorter, and the premium is only $10 or so. Is either one of those better than the other for trying to get a better overclock?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817256085&cm_re=Silverstone_ST55F-G-_-17-256-085-_-Product

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151119&cm_re=seasonic_g550-_-17-151-119-_-Product


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vb10*
> 
> Thanks for the reply!
> 
> I was afraid of that being the case. I just stuck whatever PSU I had in there.
> 
> Lots of people in the fractal design node 304 owners club thread on here swear by silverstone st55f-g and the seasonic g550 - both 550w. I like the silverstone because its shorter, and the premium is only $10 or so. Is either one of those better than the other for trying to get a better overclock?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817256085&cm_re=Silverstone_ST55F-G-_-17-256-085-_-Product
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151119&cm_re=seasonic_g550-_-17-151-119-_-Product


I don't know those two, but I have read this on sale xfx is a pretty high quality unit:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817207013

The EVGA g2 750w is also on sale for $90, supposedly one of the best. It's a good week for psu's.

Check out professional reviews of a particular model.


----------



## juniordnz

XFX PSUs are manufactured by Seasonic. It doesn't get any better than that I suppose.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> XFX PSUs are manufactured by Seasonic. It doesn't get any better than that I suppose.


The xfx gold efficiency is based on the seasonic G series. I own a G750 and its definitely the most silent psu i ever owned.


----------



## JackCY

Anyone seen a dead iGPU on DC or Haswell or other Intel?


----------



## Cyro999

No but it might happen with bad contact in the CPU socket(?)


----------



## gap30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> No but it might happen with bad contact in the CPU socket(?)


Cyro you are not going to believe this, as you know i have been trying to get a stable 44 overclock for a while and just kept getting repeated 0124 faults anyways i had tried everything (and i mean everything)

Then i remembered your advice about not enough vcore so i did a test run and bumped up the voltage to 1.295 (which is high for a 44) and i have just got my first ever stable 3 hour test with OCCT









I just left everything as is and basically bumped the voltage up

Ok what do i do now?

Settings atm:

Vcore: 1.295v
vciin: 1.900v
ring ratio: auto
dram frequency 1600 (have 1866 installed)
dram voltage: 1.500
Uncore: AUTO believe it or not
I even left cores adaptive, did not touch c states nothing

How mad is that? i must have the craziest chip in the world to be stable at those settings

I feel like the world has been lifted off my shoulders lol

Shall i push it for 45 or 46 or just play it safe

Please be stable i had brown hair six weeks ago

Temps are late 20's idle and late 50's under load ie bf4


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gap30*
> 
> Cyro you are not going to believe this, as you know i have been trying to get a stable 44 overclock for a while and just kept getting repeated 0124 faults anyways i had tried everything (and i mean everything)
> 
> Then i remembered your advice about not enough vcore so i did a test run and bumped up the voltage to 1.295 (which is high for a 44) and i have just got my first ever stable 3 hour test with OCCT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just left everything as is and basically bumped the voltage up
> 
> Ok what do i do now?
> 
> Settings atm:
> 
> Vcore: 1.295v
> vciin: 1.900v
> ring ratio: auto
> dram frequency 1600 (have 1866 installed)
> dram voltage: 1.500
> Uncore: AUTO believe it or not
> I even left cores adaptive, did not touch c states nothing
> 
> How mad is that? i must have the craziest chip in the world to be stable at those settings
> 
> I feel like the world has been lifted off my shoulders lol
> 
> Shall i push it for 45 or 46 or just play it safe
> 
> Please be stable i had brown hair six weeks ago
> 
> Temps are late 20's idle and late 50's under load ie bf4












run whatever you can with temps maxing @~75-80 under sustained x264 load


----------



## vb10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> I need 1.21 for 45x, 1.28 for 46x, and 1.35 for 47x. So that's linear for me, and on most (all?) chips I've heard that's the way it seems to be. However the input voltage needed goes WAY up; I can get by with 1.85V on 1.28 VID but need 2.1V on 1.35V vid (though honestly it might be linear too, as 1.6V might suffice at 1.21V VID).
> 
> What could be a dud is your PSU. Voltage ripple is the enemy of good overclock voltages, and the CX430 or whatever you have is pretty low-end.


Hey,

I picked up a cooler master V650 from a local microcenter yesterday. Bumped the voltage to 1.34 at 44x and it still wasn't stable. Right now its running at 1.28v and 43x, temps while x264 reaching low 70s. Anything else worth trying?


----------



## nSone

Hello everyone!
I've been reading this thread for a while, so first of all Thank You OP and all the participants for the great info!

I'm a newbie to OC-ing so I'd like to share with you my results and ask for some advice on further steps

I recently got my first AIO cooler - a CM-Nepton 240m and after long days of fun I arrived at

CPU - i5 4670K | mobo - Gigabyte Z87X-OC *f8 bios

core: 4.5GHz @ 1.260V Vcore
uncore: 4.3GHz @ 1.185V Vring
vciin: 1.900v

clocks are stable with 65C max at x264

How do you rate those clocks? Are they over-below average CPUs?

pushing it further to 4.6GHz requires round 1.28~1.3V but didn't really stress tested those settings (except for cinebench) cause I'm not sure if those temps are where I'd like to go...
before reading this thread I've been using all kinds of tests - like IntelBurn / Aida / Prime95 and got discouraged cause of high temps (especially at prime95 torture) but from what I'm reading here I've realized some of them are probably no-go for haswell stability testing - am I right?

The part that confuses me is whether I should leave turbo and saving states off? (currently turbo is off and only C7 is on)
And the other thing is I don't know if the integrated GPU affects temps and required OC voltages?
My current PSU ain't really great, so could it cause instability too?

I don't really use those OC benefits now, because I'm currently stuck with coding, preparing some exams etc... but since I'd like to return to After Effects and try get into some 3D modeling I'd like to know what do you suggest - do I go on for higher clocks or wait for a better PSU and a dedicated GPU?

I know... it's lot's of Q's but any advice is welcome. Thank you!


----------



## ebhsimon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nSone*
> 
> Hello everyone!
> I've been reading this thread for a while, so first of all Thank You OP and all the participants for the great info!
> 
> I'm a newbie to OC-ing so I'd like to share with you my results and ask for some advice on further steps
> 
> I recently got my first AIO cooler - a CM-Nepton 240m and after long days of fun I arrived at
> 
> CPU - i5 4670K | mobo - Gigabyte Z87X-OC *f8 bios
> 
> *core: 4.5GHz @ 1.60V Vcore*
> uncore: 4.3GHz @ 1.85V Vring
> vciin: 1.900v
> 
> clocks are stable with 65C max at x264
> 
> How do you rate those clocks? Are they over-below average CPUs?
> 
> *pushing it further to 4.6GHz requires round 1.28~1.3V* but didn't really stress tested those settings (except for cinebench) cause I'm not sure if those temps are where I'd like to go...
> before reading this thread I've been using all kinds of tests - like IntelBurn / Aida / Prime95 and got discouraged cause of high temps (especially at prime95 torture) but from what I'm reading here I've realized some of them are probably no-go for haswell stability testing - am I right?
> 
> The part that confuses me is whether I should leave turbo and saving states off? (currently turbo is off and only C7 is on)
> And the other thing is I don't know if the integrated GPU affects temps and required OC voltages?
> My current PSU ain't really great, so could it cause instability too?
> 
> I don't really use those OC benefits now, because I'm currently stuck with coding, preparing some exams etc... but since I'd like to return to After Effects and try get into some 3D modeling I'd like to know what do you suggest - do I go on for higher clocks or wait for a better PSU and a dedicated GPU?
> 
> I know... it's lot's of Q's but any advice is welcome. Thank you!


Is your vcore at 1.6 or is it below 1.28? I'm so confused.


----------



## nSone

OMG I'm sorry, a typo - it's at 1.26V
*edited


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nSone*
> 
> Hello everyone!
> I've been reading this thread for a while, so first of all Thank You OP and all the participants for the great info!
> 
> I'm a newbie to OC-ing so I'd like to share with you my results and ask for some advice on further steps
> 
> I recently got my first AIO cooler - a CM-Nepton 240m and after long days of fun I arrived at
> 
> CPU - i5 4670K | mobo - Gigabyte Z87X-OC *f8 bios
> 
> core: 4.5GHz @ 1.260V Vcore
> uncore: 4.3GHz @ 1.850V Vring
> vciin: 1.900v
> 
> clocks are stable with 65C max at x264
> 
> How do you rate those clocks? Are they over-below average CPUs?


Above average for a 4670k I suspect; you can compare it to the spreadsheet entries in the original post. If your temps are only 65C you can probably push another multiplier, but I'd expect it to take 50-75 mV more and maybe more than that on vrin.

Do you really have 1.850 vring (cache voltage)??? Or is that a 1.185 also.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nSone*
> 
> Hello everyone!
> I've been reading this thread for a while, so first of all Thank You OP and all the participants for the great info!
> 
> I'm a newbie to OC-ing so I'd like to share with you my results and ask for some advice on further steps
> 
> I recently got my first AIO cooler - a CM-Nepton 240m and after long days of fun I arrived at
> 
> CPU - i5 4670K | mobo - Gigabyte Z87X-OC *f8 bios
> 
> core: 4.5GHz @ 1.260V Vcore
> uncore: 4.3GHz @ 1.850V Vring
> vciin: 1.900v
> 
> clocks are stable with 65C max at x264
> 
> How do you rate those clocks? Are they over-below average CPUs?
> 
> pushing it further to 4.6GHz requires round 1.28~1.3V but didn't really stress tested those settings (except for cinebench) cause I'm not sure if those temps are where I'd like to go...
> before reading this thread I've been using all kinds of tests - like IntelBurn / Aida / Prime95 and got discouraged cause of high temps (especially at prime95 torture) but from what I'm reading here I've realized some of them are probably no-go for haswell stability testing - am I right?
> 
> The part that confuses me is whether I should leave turbo and saving states off? (currently turbo is off and only C7 is on)
> And the other thing is I don't know if the integrated GPU affects temps and required OC voltages?
> My current PSU ain't really great, so could it cause instability too?
> 
> I don't really use those OC benefits now, because I'm currently stuck with coding, preparing some exams etc... but since I'd like to return to After Effects and try get into some 3D modeling I'd like to know what do you suggest - do I go on for higher clocks or wait for a better PSU and a dedicated GPU?
> 
> I know... it's lot's of Q's but any advice is welcome. Thank you!


65 max in x264 is very cool, don't worry about going a bit higher. About average for 4670k's is [email protected]

intelburntest is many years out of date version of Linpack, the most up to date one will do >>200gflops at 4ghz on CPU, but make your CPU hit 100c before x264 can even make it hit 55-60. It's pretty useless for standard-use overclock testing









prime large FFT is very very very hard to pass and still cool, can be useful sometimes but moreso for advanced tweaking. Overnight x264 (staying below ~80) then adding 0.02vcore, 0.05 input voltage is the way to go i still think.

iGPU affects idle temperatures a bit maybe. Slight influence on when power limits trip etc, but it should be mostly unnoticed. Just disable it if you don't care about it. PSU probably won't affect OC in any noticable way.

The correct name btw is VRIN - the ring is uncore voltage, which shouldn't be anywhere near 1.8


----------



## nSone

thank you all!
I'm really sorry, don't know how was I able to do all those typos...

it's 1.185V for vRing, was also following guides from this thread so guess that's where I picked all the naming...

so just to be clear, I'm currently at
Core: 4.5GHz @ 1.260V Vcore
Uncore: 4.3GHz @ 1.185V Vring
VRIN: 1.900v

I'll give it another try and stick to x264 for stability testing.
do you think Intel(R) Extreme Tuning Utility could work for a quick test while tuning instead overnight? or maybe few cinebench cycles? cause now that I think of it I used to do IntelBurn and maybe some of those voltages I arrived at could be improved...

thank you, I'm off to the bios now, will post some updates if I'm able to get somewhere

been able to do 43 / 44 multi on Prime and 45 IntelBurn (shots below) but above those I guess temps were not tolerable


----------



## TPCbench

Just sharing this tool for stress testing

*ASUS Real Bench* http://rog.asus.com/rog-pro/realbench-v2-leaderboard/

*Silicon Lottery* http://siliconlottery.com/ uses it to test stability of the binned CPU's they sell

_"When it comes to overclocking processors, every CPU is different. Imperfections during fabrication cause each CPU to have different limits in terms of clock speed. Some samples can only run near stock specifications, while others can go well beyond. We test processors beforehand, and list the ones that overclock better than average.

We use Intel's Extreme Tuning Utility and Asus ROG RealBench to determine stability, so you should breeze through gaming and rendering with settings listed on the product page. We try to make things as simple as possible- there are only 2 voltages needed to be set."_

I have already tested this and I think it's effective as a CPU OC stability check. My previous Pentium G3258 OC setting passed 20 runs of x264 Stress Test (the recommended stress tester by Darkwizzie) but it failed within an hour of Real Bench stress test


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TPCbench*
> 
> Just sharing this tool for stress testing
> 
> *ASUS Real Bench* http://rog.asus.com/rog-pro/realbench-v2-leaderboard/
> 
> *Silicon Lottery* http://siliconlottery.com/ uses it to test stability of the binned CPU's they sell
> 
> _"When it comes to overclocking processors, every CPU is different. Imperfections during fabrication cause each CPU to have different limits in terms of clock speed. Some samples can only run near stock specifications, while others can go well beyond. We test processors beforehand, and list the ones that overclock better than average.
> 
> We use Intel's Extreme Tuning Utility and Asus ROG RealBench to determine stability, so you should breeze through gaming and rendering with settings listed on the product page. We try to make things as simple as possible- there are only 2 voltages needed to be set."_
> 
> I have already tested this and I think it's effective as a CPU OC stability check. My previous Pentium G3258 OC setting passed 20 runs of x264 Stress Test (the recommended stress tester by Darkwizzie) but it failed within an hour of Real Bench stress test


This is how I tested my game stable OC:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1490324/the-intel-devils-canyon-owners-club/12970#post_23408526

It's easy on the CPU temp-wise and seems to produce solid game stable results. It's important to note that you should use XTU benchmark for initial testing, and not XTU stress test.


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> This is how I tested my game stable OC:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1490324/the-intel-devils-canyon-owners-club/12970#post_23408526
> 
> It's easy on the CPU temp-wise and seems to produce solid game stable results. It's important to note that you should use XTU benchmark for initial testing, and not XTU stress test.


Xtu bench isn't a benchmark at all, but a variant of prime 95. Just p95 large fft maybe? So it makes sense it would detect instability well, though I have never had a crash during the "benchmark".

I installed realbench recently; it has a stress test mode? I'll give it a shot.

X264 doesn't detect all instability but it's still pretty good. I've still never had a crash after the fifth loop. I added .01V on top of my x264 stable voltage and haven't had problems in months of usage.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Xtu bench isn't a benchmark at all, but a variant of prime 95. Just p95 large fft maybe? So it makes sense it would detect instability well, though I have never had a crash during the "benchmark".


Just be sure to run it 10x back to back. Only takes 10 minutes.


----------



## Quantum Reality

I've had my G3258 @ 4.4 pass everything only to lock up hard on XTU. A few passes with XTU got me to stabiity with a couple voltage tweaks.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TPCbench*
> 
> Just sharing this tool for stress testing
> 
> *ASUS Real Bench* http://rog.asus.com/rog-pro/realbench-v2-leaderboard/
> 
> *Silicon Lottery* http://siliconlottery.com/ uses it to test stability of the binned CPU's they sell
> 
> _"When it comes to overclocking processors, every CPU is different. Imperfections during fabrication cause each CPU to have different limits in terms of clock speed. Some samples can only run near stock specifications, while others can go well beyond. We test processors beforehand, and list the ones that overclock better than average.
> 
> We use Intel's Extreme Tuning Utility and Asus ROG RealBench to determine stability, so you should breeze through gaming and rendering with settings listed on the product page. We try to make things as simple as possible- there are only 2 voltages needed to be set."_
> 
> I have already tested this and I think it's effective as a CPU OC stability check. My previous Pentium G3258 OC setting passed 20 runs of x264 Stress Test (the recommended stress tester by Darkwizzie) but it failed within an hour of Real Bench stress test


Which version of the test exactly were you running? The one from the mega link with updated x264_64.exe using four threads on your pentium?


----------



## marik123

Right now my system is rock stable at 4.6ghz core (1.293v adaptive), 4.3ghz cache (1.2v adaptive), input voltage = 1.90v. I would like to push my core to 4.7ghz, any ideas how much voltage do I need? CPU is delid, CLU ultra IHS and core, MX2 under heatsink, max temps in prime95 small fft avx enabled is 83C, rest time gaming is about 55-60.


----------



## Dyaems

^

Try 1.35v-1.36v core VID, maybe increase your VCCIN/CPU input voltage to 2.0v-2.1v as well.


----------



## TPCbench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TPCbench*
> 
> Just sharing this tool for stress testing
> 
> *ASUS Real Bench* http://rog.asus.com/rog-pro/realbench-v2-leaderboard/
> 
> *Silicon Lottery* http://siliconlottery.com/ uses it to test stability of the binned CPU's they sell
> 
> _"When it comes to overclocking processors, every CPU is different. Imperfections during fabrication cause each CPU to have different limits in terms of clock speed. Some samples can only run near stock specifications, while others can go well beyond. We test processors beforehand, and list the ones that overclock better than average.
> 
> We use Intel's Extreme Tuning Utility and Asus ROG RealBench to determine stability, so you should breeze through gaming and rendering with settings listed on the product page. We try to make things as simple as possible- there are only 2 voltages needed to be set."_
> 
> I have already tested this and I think it's effective as a CPU OC stability check. My previous Pentium G3258 OC setting passed 20 runs of x264 Stress Test (the recommended stress tester by Darkwizzie) but it failed within an hour of Real Bench stress test


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Which version of the test exactly were you running? The one from the mega link with updated x264_64.exe using four threads on your pentium?


The one from the Mega link


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marik123*
> 
> Right now my system is rock stable at 4.6ghz core (1.293v adaptive), 4.3ghz cache (1.2v adaptive), input voltage = 1.90v. I would like to push my core to 4.7ghz, any ideas how much voltage do I need? CPU is delid, CLU ultra IHS and core, MX2 under heatsink, max temps in prime95 small fft avx enabled is 83C, rest time gaming is about 55-60.


I need 1.285V (1.85 input) for 46x but 1.36V (2.15 input) for 47x...the disturbing part being the input voltage.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nSone*
> 
> pushing it further to 4.6GHz requires round 1.28~1.3V but didn't really stress tested those settings (except for cinebench) cause I'm not sure if those temps are where I'd like to go...
> before reading this thread I've been using all kinds of tests - like IntelBurn / Aida / Prime95 and got discouraged cause of high temps (especially at prime95 torture) but from what I'm reading here I've realized some of them are probably no-go for haswell stability testing - am I right?
> 
> The part that confuses me is whether I should leave turbo and saving states off? (currently turbo is off and only C7 is on)
> 
> I know... it's lot's of Q's but any advice is welcome. Thank you!


If you can really get an extra multiplier for just .02V you should certainly do so. Anything in the 70s is fine for temps.

There is no reason to run high-temperature stress tests, when normal or just-above-average stress tests are available. x264 (linked from the haswell overclock guide thread) is a good one to start with.

If you are using integrated graphics, stressing both those and the CPU at the same time could potentially give much higher temps? I haven't really done this though.

cstates/EIST should be on. Turbo doesn't do anything useful without adaptive voltage, and adaptive voltage basically isn't usable at higher overclock (wait is this actually true??), so...I have 46x core and 46x turbo, technically not disabled but obviously it doesn't do anything.

Overclocking a lot without a quality PSU seems questionable in principle, though a people say it doesn't really matter (except for the chance of house fires).


----------



## deathroll

Hello everyone,

Which version of Prime 95 do you use stressing your chip? 27.9 or 28.5? And what test do you prefer? Blend, small FFT or custom? In-place FFTs or not?

My 4690K becomes freaking hot when testing with 28.5 (FMA3). I test with 27.9 (AVX) for now. It is 10 celcius lower than 28.5.


----------



## Forceman

Those that use Prime, normally use Prime 27.9


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Those that use Prime, normally use Prime 27.9


+1, that's the version I use. Settings are: custom, 1344 to 1344, run in place.


----------



## Menphisto

Hello,
my i5 4670k is running [email protected] 4,5GHz 1,23v and Uncore (ring)@ 4,2 GHz 1,15v now for a long time. Yesterday, i installed hwinfo just 4 fun and i saw that my uncore voltage is 1,19v....so i checked my bios settings but there it is still 1,15v ...now i have adjust it to 1,12v in the bios,..so that hwinfo shows 1,16v...does anyone have an idea why it increases that much in Windows ? (a year ago everything was fine.. ..and i changed nothing in the bios settings)


----------



## mav451

Sounds like something specific to your mobo?
I know vRING doesn't show up on my Gigabyte through HWInfo, but the GTL tool shows my 1.15 as exactly 1.149144v








Ditto with Intel XTU showing it as 1.149V "Processor Cache Voltage"

vRING doesn't add much heat anyway - don't worry about it.


----------



## Menphisto

ok, i will leave it now on 1.12v and hope its stable. no bsod since 1,5 years with my settings


----------



## TheHunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> I need 1.285V (1.85 input) for 46x but 1.36V (2.15 input) for 47x...the disturbing part being the input voltage.
> .


Weird, my 4770k @ 4.7ghz runs @ 1.284v and for that I need 1.79v (overvolts up to 1.809v), older bios was ok @1.77v.

You sure you need thaaat much input voltage? Isnt the problem somewhere else, e.g. cpu power current?

For cpuv 1.36v, inputV 1.87 -1.88v should be more then enough (this 0.50v gap)


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheHunter*
> 
> Weird, my 4770k @ 4.7ghz runs @ 1.284v and for that I need 1.79v (overvolts up to 1.809v), older bios was ok @1.77v.
> 
> You sure you need thaaat much input voltage? Isnt the problem somewhere else, e.g. cpu power current?
> 
> For cpuv 1.36v, inputV 1.87 -1.88v should be more then enough (this 0.50v gap)


Well I know it's stable (not 100% stable, but passes x264) with the input voltage at 2.15V but not with it at 2.05V. Other than LLC, what other settings could I tweak to improve stability?

Could it be a motherboard or PSU issue?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Well I know it's stable (not 100% stable, but passes x264) with the input voltage at 2.15V but not with it at 2.05V. Other than LLC, what other settings could I tweak to improve stability?
> 
> Could it be a motherboard or PSU issue?


Quote:


> You sure you need thaaat much input voltage? Isnt the problem somewhere else, e.g. cpu power current?
> 
> For cpuv 1.36v, inputV 1.87 -1.88v should be more then enough (this 0.50v gap)


This depends on the CPU. If you're setting 1.36v in bios for cpu vcore, it'll be 1.38 at load. I'm also in a pretty much identical situation for VRIN requirements with a 4770k.

0.5 is a pretty low delta, at least for first gen haswell (4670k, 4770k). 0.6 is usually what we recommended, though sometimes you need more (like this). I don't think there's any way to improve on it, i've seen it on several good quality boards and PSU's (cpu dependent and seems like devil's canyon CPU's can use less)

I'm using Turbo LLC, because VRIN droops a lot if you don't use LLC - setting 2.1 might give 1.95 at load for example, at a high OC.


----------



## marik123

Here is what I tried so far with my 47x multiplier.

100% stable at 4.6ghz 1.293v core, 4.3ghz cache 1.2v, 2400mhz ram 1.65 10-12-12-31 1T.

Vcore voltage with 47x applied, 1.9v input voltage.

1.293v = Boots to windows, but blue screen in games immediately.
1.300v = Same as above
1.310v = Same as above
1.320v = Same as above
1.330v = Same as above
1.340v = Same as above but will last longer before blue screen, roughly 5 minutes before blue screen shows up.
1.350v = Runs ok for like 10-20 minutes before blue screen shows up, even dropping the cache to 42x doesn't help.

Should I try 1.95v or 2.0v input voltage maybe?


----------



## Dyaems

^

Try 2.0v input voltage, and if it does not help, try to _drop_ cache/ring/uncore multiplier to see if it helps. _Drop_ meaning 35x multipler then increase it accordingly until you get unstable again.

If both does not work, just stick with 4.6ghz


----------



## TheHunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Well I know it's stable (not 100% stable, but passes x264) with the input voltage at 2.15V but not with it at 2.05V. Other than LLC, what other settings could I tweak to improve stability?
> 
> Could it be a motherboard or PSU issue?


What motherboard Firm& model do you have?

LLC is best at max, its for stabilizing input voltage, also it doesn't affect internal cpuv or cpuVID.

extra CPU System Agent Voltage could help by weaker cpu ram controller and in general stabilize cache OC and cpu OC if very high @ higher ram freq. 2133mhz+, 0.040 - 0.070v is enough for ram 2400mhz (especially if OC'ed).

If you have Asus its DIGI+ mode is now best at auto, including LLC, vrm, excpet power current 120 or 130%, or ram current up to 120% if Oc'ing ram.

Also disable iVR fault management..

And Input voltage regulator and manually input SVID input voltage.

It should have 0.50 - 0.055v as ideal
if cpuVID
1.10v >> 1.70v
1.15v >> 1.70v
1.20v >> 1.70V
1.25v >> 1.76V
my case 1.284v >> 1.79v (LLC @ auto, full load overvolt 1.809v)
1.30v >> 1.82v
1.35v >> 1.87v
1.40v >> 1.95v

Disable spread spectrum,
C states it depends, if you don't use dynamic storage accelerator (Tinylake), then its best to leave them at auto or off, C1E can lower max turbo/cpuv a bit if idle @Windows high perf. power plan, if there is some instability you can disable it too.


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> I'm using Turbo LLC, because VRIN droops a lot if you don't use LLC - setting 2.1 might give 1.95 at load for example, at a high OC.


Hm, I had my LLC higher, but not at the maximum level. Will try bumping that even more.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marik123*
> 
> Should I try 1.95v or 2.0v input voltage maybe?


Use 0.8 delta when trying to get the right vcore level. Then drop the input voltage once vcore is determined stable. Also keep uncore low while trying to get the right vcore level (though stabilizing uncore later is a pain too, since you usually have to bump vcore more).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheHunter*
> 
> What motherboard Firm& model do you have?
> 
> LLC is best at max, its for stabilizing input voltage, also it doesn't affect internal cpuv or cpuVID.
> 
> extra CPU System Agent Voltage could help by weaker cpu ram controller and in general stabilize cache OC and cpu OC if very high @ higher ram freq. 2133mhz+, 0.040 - 0.070v is enough for ram 2400mhz (especially if OC'ed).
> 
> If you have Asus its DIGI+ mode is now best at auto, including LLC, vrm, excpet power current 120 or 130%, or ram current up to 120% if Oc'ing ram.
> 
> Also disable iVR fault management..
> 
> And Input voltage regulator and manually input SVID input voltage.
> 
> Disable spread spectrum,
> C states it depends, if you don't use dynamic storage accelerator (Tinylake), then its best to leave them at auto or off, C1E can lower max turbo/cpuv a bit if idle @Windows high perf. power plan, if there is some instability you can disable it too.


I have SA and IO voltages at +0.05V. Haven't noticed any increase in stability from these settings though.

My ram is not overclocked.









Gigabyte z97x-sli is my board. Part of a newegg combo deal. I don't think I have most of the settings you named, but I will look through at the more obscure ones.

I do have a "K OC" and "OC PLL" settings that I have no idea on.

Is there any downside to a higher LLC setting?


----------



## Frestoinc

Hi All,

Need some help here on MSI Z97 click bios 4 with i5-4690K.

So oc to 4.5 @ 1.235V in bios and run stress test; passed.

Weird thing is whenever i shut down and start system the next day, system will be loaded in default setting (3.9GHz) and if i were to OC again, I'll need to clear cmos and restart everything again.

Even loading OC profile doesn't help. Any idea why? Isit because there is a conflict between bios and msi command centre?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Hm, I had my LLC higher, but not at the maximum level. Will try bumping that even more.
> Use 0.8 delta when trying to get the right vcore level. Then drop the input voltage once vcore is determined stable. Also keep uncore low while trying to get the right vcore level (though stabilizing uncore later is a pain too, since you usually have to bump vcore more).
> I have SA and IO voltages at +0.05V. Haven't noticed any increase in stability from these settings though.
> 
> My ram is not overclocked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gigabyte z97x-sli is my board. Part of a newegg combo deal. I don't think I have most of the settings you named, but I will look through at the more obscure ones.
> 
> I do have a "K OC" and "OC PLL" settings that I have no idea on.
> 
> Is there any downside to a higher LLC setting?


it could affect vrm temps somewhat.


----------



## Cyro999

You shouldn't be setting anything in msi command center, maybe not even installing it. Software OC stuff is bad, best to rely on bios


----------



## aka13

Which ram should I rather pick with a 4,5 Ghz clocked 4770k? 1600 cl9 or 2400 cl11? Lower gas latencies seem to be "better" for "gaming", higher frequencies for video editing. Price is not really a factor, only a few euros of difference.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aka13*
> 
> Which ram should I rather pick with a 4,5 Ghz clocked 4770k? 1600 cl9 or 2400 cl11? Lower gas latencies seem to be "better" for "gaming", higher frequencies for video editing. Price is not really a factor, only a few euros of difference.


i run a 2400mhz kit with my 4790k and a 1600mhz kit on my 4770k.

Outside a few benchmarks there is no difference..

If the cost difference is like only $10-15 get the faster kit imo. 2400cl11 is more versatile. It can clock way down with low latency if you want but the 1600mhz kit wont run 2600mhz like the 2400 kit can.


----------



## TheHunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Hm, I had my LLC higher, but not at the maximum level. Will try bumping that even more.
> Use 0.8 delta when trying to get the right vcore level. Then drop the input voltage once vcore is determined stable. Also keep uncore low while trying to get the right vcore level (though stabilizing uncore later is a pain too, since you usually have to bump vcore more).
> I have SA and IO voltages at +0.05V. Haven't noticed any increase in stability from these settings though.
> 
> My ram is not overclocked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gigabyte z97x-sli is my board. Part of a newegg combo deal. I don't think I have most of the settings you named, but I will look through at the more obscure ones.
> 
> I do have a "K OC" and "OC PLL" settings that I have no idea on.
> 
> Is there any downside to a higher LLC setting?


Ah I see, leave internal PLL at auto and K OC at auto.

Also Digital & Analog IO at auto too. >> both for ram OC, but I noticed its best if they're at auto and use only VCCSA (system agent voltage) offset.. I need 0.060v for 4.7ghz & 2400mhz ram OC (stock is 2133), ~0.045v+ @ 4.6ghz & 2400mhz, otherwise its ok @ 0.020v+ offset.

LLC @ max won't harm anything, its not like by old cpus that affected cpu VID and overvolted that.

You want the most stable Input voltage and LLC @ max will do that, also while you have higher LLC you don't have to overvolt Input voltage that much.. 0.50 - 0.55v gap is really enough, but this is internal input voltage and not total input, that is apparently 0.2v higher (I can't control this though, but by me its ~2.0v)

It may heat vrm more but if you disable ivr fault management and keep input at reasonable voltage bellow 1.9v @ 1.35v it shouldn't make any real difference..

Power phase vrm control e.g. @extreme will heat more then higher LLC. Same by Cpu power current, by GB is in mv, by me its in %, but you will need higher by higher OC, 1-2steps from stock is enough, mine can go up to 140%, but I need max 130% @ 4.7ghz, its ok at 120% too.


----------



## aka13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> i run a 2400mhz kit with my 4790k and a 1600mhz kit on my 4770k.
> 
> Outside a few benchmarks there is no difference..
> 
> If the cost difference is like only $10-15 get the faster kit imo. 2400cl11 is more versatile. It can clock way down with low latency if you want but the 1600mhz kit wont run 2600mhz like the 2400 kit can.


Sounds reasonable, will do that way. Was not sure with downclocking.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aka13*
> 
> Which ram should I rather pick with a 4,5 Ghz clocked 4770k? 1600 cl9 or 2400 cl11? Lower gas latencies seem to be "better" for "gaming", higher frequencies for video editing. Price is not really a factor, only a few euros of difference.


I'd recommend 2400 CL10. Would be helpful to know what mobo you have to make a specific recommendation. Use the Rigbuilder.







It's there for a reason; to help us help you.









EDIT: I looked at your build thread, suggest this:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820313325&cm_re=team_xtreme_16gb-_-20-313-325-_-Product

I'm using it and I'm a former G.skill die-hard. The price was too good to pass up on Black Friday. It will also run at 1.6v 2133/CL9, FWIW.


----------



## aka13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> I'd recommend 2400 CL10. Would be helpful to know what mobo you have to make a specific recommendation. Use the Rigbuilder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's there for a reason; to help us help you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: I looked at your build thread, suggest this:
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820313325&cm_re=team_xtreme_16gb-_-20-313-325-_-Product
> 
> I'm using it and I'm a former G.skill die-hard. The price was too good to pass up on Black Friday. It will also run at 1.6v 2133/CL9, FWIW.


I have plenty of experience with kingston, and propably will go with http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00N9PVZ3O - the G.Skill just came to the market in europe more or less, so prices are almost the same. What do you think of these?


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aka13*
> 
> I have plenty of experience with kingston, and propably will go with http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00N9PVZ3O - the G.Skill just came to the market in europe more or less, so prices are almost the same. What do you think of these?


I would try to find something in CL10 to be honest.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aka13*
> 
> Which ram should I rather pick with a 4,5 Ghz clocked 4770k? 1600 cl9 or 2400 cl11? Lower gas latencies seem to be "better" for "gaming", higher frequencies for video editing. Price is not really a factor, only a few euros of difference.


2400 c10 is more doable and tighter, but..

you're making the mistake of assuming that the latency on the 2400 c11 kit is higher. It's not.

11 is bigger than 9, sure, but these are latencies measured in RAM cycles.

11 cycles at 2400mhz are way faster than 9 at 1600mhz.

Since 2400mhz is 1.5x faster than 1600mhz, the amount of time it takes for 12 cycles to pass at 2400mhz is the same time that it would take 8 cycles to pass at 1600mhz. Therefore the 2400c11 should be better in every way.


----------



## aka13

Thx everyone for the helpful tips, rep +


----------



## Frestoinc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> You shouldn't be setting anything in msi command center, maybe not even installing it. Software OC stuff is bad, best to rely on bios


Nope i set oc in bios. Use command center to make use of ramdisk.


----------



## marik123

Right now I increased my CPU VIN to 1.93v with vcore set to 1.33v, so far seems to be stable in windows and in games, no blue screen yet. Do you guys think if I keep it like this is good for 24/7? Or should I play it safe and go back to 4.6ghz at 1.293v? My CPU is delid CLU/MX2 under lapped hyper 212 evo, temperature during gaming stays between 55-63c.


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marik123*
> 
> Right now I increased my CPU VIN to 1.93v with vcore set to 1.33v, so far seems to be stable in windows and in games, no blue screen yet. Do you guys think if I keep it like this is good for 24/7? Or should I play it safe and go back to 4.6ghz at 1.293v? My CPU is delid CLU/MX2 under lapped hyper 212 evo, temperature during gaming stays between 55-63c.


If you only need .04v more for another multiplier that's pretty decent.

So many delidders in this thread! It makes me tempted.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marik123*
> 
> Right now I increased my CPU VIN to 1.93v with vcore set to 1.33v, so far seems to be stable in windows and in games, no blue screen yet. Do you guys think if I keep it like this is good for 24/7? Or should I play it safe and go back to 4.6ghz at 1.293v? My CPU is delid CLU/MX2 under lapped hyper 212 evo, temperature during gaming stays between 55-63c.


Yes, it's fine enough for 24/7 gaming rig.

Vcore set in bios at 1.33 with proper voltage mode (manual) will give 1.35 under load, though


----------



## jdorje

The latest hwinfo now shows data (water temp, fan, and pump speeds) from corsair link.


----------



## darmach

Guys, I hope you'll be able to advise...

I bought 4690K along with maximus VII Gene, and G.Skill TridentX 2400 cl10. Been overclocking stuff since a long time ago (15 years or so), in the past went through watercooling and even a peltier phase (ahh, old times) now I'm cooling this one with Thermalright Macho Rev. B.

Im puzzled... First of all - this platform is damn complicated! Moving VR into the cpu itself, separate ring bus frequency - A LOT of stuff to tweak.

And after a week - I'm tired of this... Don't know - maybe I get really bad piece of haswell, or (what I actually hope for) I'm doing something wrong. I don't seem to achieve stable 4.4GHz on 1.3V! My settings are - most important ones, If you need more details I'd be glad to provide:
FSB = 100 MHz
core multi = 44
ring multi = 30
Core V = 1,3V
Ring V = 1,25V
Core Input V = 2,0V
System V = 1,2V
RAM freq = 1333 MHz
RAM timings = 10-12-12-31-2T
RAM voltage = 1,65V

Temperature does not exceed 75C in stress.

I got totally MAD today when Prime 95 (Custom 1344fft test) today crashed after 6 hours of stable running.............. Not even crash - whole damn thing just rebooted! (its not the PSU fault - I have 750W made by seasonic offbrand one)

Do you guys have any suggestions? What settings whould I tinker with?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darmach*
> 
> Guys, I hope you'll be able to advise...
> 
> I bought 4690K along with maximus VII Gene, and G.Skill TridentX 2400 cl10. Been overclocking stuff since a long time ago (15 years or so), in the past went through watercooling and even a peltier phase (ahh, old times) now I'm cooling this one with Thermalright Macho Rev. B.
> 
> Im puzzled... First of all - this platform is damn complicated! Moving VR into the cpu itself, separate ring bus frequency - A LOT of stuff to tweak.
> 
> And after a week - I'm tired of this... Don't know - maybe I get really bad piece of haswell, or (what I actually hope for) I'm doing something wrong. I don't seem to achieve stable 4.4GHz on 1.3V! My settings are - most important ones, If you need more details I'd be glad to provide:
> FSB = 100 MHz
> core multi = 44
> ring multi = 30
> Core V = 1,3V
> Ring V = 1,25V
> Core Input V = 2,0V
> System V = 1,2V
> RAM freq = 1333 MHz
> RAM timings = 10-12-12-31-2T
> RAM voltage = 1,65V
> 
> Temperature does not exceed 75C in stress.
> 
> I got totally MAD today when Prime 95 (Custom 1344fft test) today crashed after 6 hours of stable running.............. Not even crash - whole damn thing just rebooted! (its not the PSU fault - I have 750W made by seasonic offbrand one)
> 
> Do you guys have any suggestions? What settings whould I tinker with?


i see your core input voltage way high set 1.9v more than enough and wet your LLC to level 8

prime95 is not recumended for hasswell try x264 encode (read the first page )


----------



## darmach

Thank you for promt response Mr-Dark!

Yes, I have read it, and will try x264 too, but nonetheless I think Prime95 SHOULD work. From a software engineer point of view - If it doesnt have any obvious bugs, I'd understood that it might not test all the instructions troughfully (and x264 might be a better stress test for particular architecture) - but I dont think it should cause a whole system reboot it it was stable .)

Would you explain LLC a little bit? It is a Load Line Callibration, am I right? I thought its the setting controlling dynamic overvoltage?


----------



## marik123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Yes, it's fine enough for 24/7 gaming rig.
> 
> Vcore set in bios at 1.33 with proper voltage mode (manual) will give 1.35 under load, though


I use adaptive setting and in bios it's set to 1.330v with 0.001v additional offset. In windows under load voltage is 1.332v.


----------



## dsL477

Hi Guys,
Need tips for uncoreV. I cannot reach 4,4ghz+ with low uncoreV. I have 4690k a i need uncoreV ~1.28V manual or AUTO, it doesnt matter. For exmaple 4,5Ghz, uncore 43x, Vcore 1.22V, rest AUTO and Turbo off and some Intel SpeedStep Technology turn off. I need uncoreV 1.28V for stable RealbenchV2 or OCCT.
Dunno how u reach 1.2V-1.19V uncoreV with 40x-43x uncore. Only with 38x uncore i was able set low uncoreV in manual mode or by AUTO. What i'm doing wrong?
Also I have Vcore set on manual. What's better adaptive or manual for Vcore and uncoreV? I can't reach 4,6Ghz probably because of that thing.








Dunno if something is wrong or this's normal voltage for uncoreV...

Thanks for help


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> prime95 is not recumended for hasswell try x264 encode (read the first page )


Prime95 27.9 is fine for testing Haswell with the right settings. Use custom, 1344 to 1344, run in place.


----------



## darmach

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Prime95 27.9 is fine for testing Haswell with the right settings. Use custom, 1344 to 1344, run in place.


Yes, thats exactly what ends in reboot after 6 hours today...
http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-guide-with-statistics/16720#post_23469298


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darmach*
> 
> Yes, thats exactly what ends in reboot after 6 hours today...
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-guide-with-statistics/16720#post_23469298


If it was stable for 6 hours with those settings in P95, it's probably fine for gaming.


----------



## Quantum Reality

I used prime95, and my OC passed.

Then I did the x264 test and bam, crashed hard within 10 minutes. (see here for details)

Trust me, the x264 test really will expose problems with an OC that would be missed by a lot of other things.

Also, way back in the day, an AthlonXP box of mine was fine right up until I was encoding a DVD to DivX. I got a hard lockup midway through and on reboot my windows installation had been corrupted. It turned out my memory wasn't quite compatible with the board when I had two sticks in (this was in the early days of dual channel DDR, so I ended up having to run on half the RAM for a while until I got another board down the road).

Video encoding is a very good stress test in ways synthetic tests aren't, because it involves unrepetitive CPU and memory-intensive tasks.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darmach*
> 
> Thank you for promt response Mr-Dark!
> 
> Yes, I have read it, and will try x264 too, but nonetheless I think Prime95 SHOULD work. From a software engineer point of view - If it doesnt have any obvious bugs, I'd understood that it might not test all the instructions troughfully (and x264 might be a better stress test for particular architecture) - but I dont think it should cause a whole system reboot it it was stable .)
> 
> Would you explain LLC a little bit? It is a Load Line Callibration, am I right? I thought its the setting controlling dynamic overvoltage?


The LLC is the load line cellibration but in hasswell this for input cpu voltage not the vcore so 1.9 and llc level 8 will give you 1.92v input under loading


----------



## darmach

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> The LLC is the load line cellibration but in hasswell this for input cpu voltage not the vcore so 1.9 and llc level 8 will give you 1.92v input under loading


Okayyy, but maybe I'd just set it manualy to 1.92?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darmach*
> 
> Okayyy, but maybe I'd just set it manualy to 1.92?


Yes no problem its the same


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quantum Reality*
> 
> Trust me, the x264 test really will expose problems with an OC that would be missed by a lot of other things.


So will 10 to 15 back-to-back runs of XTU benchmark.







Don't bother with XTU stress test.

The icing on the cake: it only takes 15 minutes.


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darmach*
> 
> Guys, I hope you'll be able to advise...
> 
> FSB = 100 MHz
> core multi = 44
> ring multi = 30
> Core V = 1,3V
> Ring V = 1,25V
> Core Input V = 2,0V
> System V = 1,2V
> RAM freq = 1333 MHz
> RAM timings = 10-12-12-31-2T
> RAM voltage = 1,65V
> 
> Do you guys have any suggestions? What settings whould I tinker with?


Drop ram to 1.5v (with stock speeds) and see if that helps. Reread the original post of this thread.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dsL477*
> 
> For exmaple 4,5Ghz, uncore 43x, Vcore 1.22V, rest AUTO and Turbo off and some Intel SpeedStep Technology turn off. I need uncoreV 1.28V for stable RealbenchV2 or OCCT.
> Dunno how u reach 1.2V-1.19V uncoreV with 40x-43x uncore. Only with 38x uncore i was able set low uncoreV in manual mode or by AUTO. What i'm doing wrong?
> Also I have Vcore set on manual. What's better adaptive or manual for Vcore and uncoreV?


Set your uncore at 36x with like 1.1v and continue bumping core. Manual voltage is best, but adaptive with an offset can work as long as you don't run certain programs that confuse the voltage. Reread the original post of this thread.


----------



## sepiashimmer

So why does temperatures increase when uncore speed is lower than core speed?


----------



## deathroll

Hey folks. After I found my correct voltage and multiplier and test for stability, I set the EIST and CPU C-States back on. After all, When I monitoring my system with HWiNFO I see the CPU cores gets 0 Volts when idling. Could sensor readings be wrong? Do I need to do some extra tweaking or is it normal? I've never seen this Intel's Stock Operation.


----------



## Quantum Reality

Sounds like a sensor or readout issue to me. For me, for example, HWMonitor "thinks" my fans occasionally run at 20000 RPM.







(It's apparently a known problem on a few motherboards)


----------



## BoredErica

The sensors aren't perfect, and they read voltages in increments. (Or, your CPU runs on no voltage and Quantum's fan really is making a typhoon as we speak.







)


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deathroll*
> 
> Hey folks. After I found my correct voltage and multiplier and test for stability, I set the EIST and CPU C-States back on. After all, When I monitoring my system with HWiNFO I see the CPU cores gets 0 Volts when idling. Could sensor readings be wrong? Do I need to do some extra tweaking or is it normal? I've never seen this Intel's Stock Operation.


Disable C6/c7 state and enable only c3 then the program will read correct voltage


----------



## Cyro999

No point disabling c6/c7, they are just deeper sleep states that can also remove voltage from core etc. You can expect 0.0 - 0.7v readings when using them, sure, but that's just confirmation that they're working.

In fact i'm using c7 right now without c3 or EIST, iirc.


----------



## JackCY

I don't use C7 on package because it likes to prevent the PC from waking up after long idle time. Might also be GPU related though. C6 works fine.


----------



## deathroll

Thanks very much for your replies. Can you show me an adress that shows the detailed explanation about C-States?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> No point disabling c6/c7, they are just deeper sleep states that can also remove voltage from core etc. You can expect 0.0 - 0.7v readings when using them, sure, but that's just confirmation that they're working.
> 
> In fact i'm using c7 right now without c3 or EIST, iirc.


i disable them since my old 4770k and now 4790k i dont like wronge voltage reading in idle somthing like 0.002









just enable the c3 and all fine 0.750 idle and 1.28v full loading


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> I don't use C7 on package because it likes to prevent the PC from waking up after long idle time. Might also be GPU related though. C6 works fine.


If you have an AMD card, that's possibly the cause, they have some driver issues that can cause it to hang when idle.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> i disable them since my old 4770k and now 4790k i dont like wronge voltage reading in idle somthing like 0.002
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just enable the c3 and all fine 0.750 idle and 1.28v full loading


It's not wrong, it's just that the core is basically off and has no voltage going to it.


----------



## Stacey2911

Hey guys, great thread









I've recently purchased a 4690k to complete my sig build, and have had plenty of fun over the past few days overclocking it. Once I'm done messing around, I'll be sure to post some validations









I have a few questions in regards to Haswell, but I'll get to that in a minute.

So far I've managed to hit the following clocks with the following voltages:
4.2Ghz core/3.5Ghz uncore @1.2v/1.050v uncore/1.8v input
4.4Ghz core/3.5Ghz uncore @1.2V/1.050v uncore/1.8v input
4.5Ghz core/3.5Ghz uncore @1.275v/1.050v uncore/1.8v input

All of these have benched stable with 20 loops of x264 running 8 threads.

And I have failed to stabilise these:
4.6Ghz core/3.5Ghz uncore @1.35v/1.050v uncore/1.95v input
4.6Ghz core/3.5Ghz uncore @1.37v/1.050v uncore/2.0v input

I am currently fiddling with uncore clocks, and then will move onto the memory.

My questions are, does it look like I have hit a clock wall with my 4690k without adding significant voltage? My temps start to get into the unacceptable 80c range while benching at those failed clocks/voltages, so I am not comfortable pumping more voltage into it. My cooling is more then capable of dealing with what I've thrown at it so far, but I believe shooting for 1.4v for a daily on air is a bit ambitious for my setup.

As for my other question, what kinda IMC speeds do we see on average for Haswell/DC? I know it's all part of the lottery, but if we assume the RAM being used is some 3000Mhz super kit, what would the average IMC be able to run that at without significant overclock?


----------



## blackhole2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stacey2911*
> 
> Hey guys, great thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've recently purchased a 4690k to complete my sig build, and have had plenty of fun over the past few days overclocking it. Once I'm done messing around, I'll be sure to post some validations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a few questions in regards to Haswell, but I'll get to that in a minute.
> 
> So far I've managed to hit the following clocks with the following voltages:
> 4.2Ghz core/3.5Ghz uncore @1.2v/1.050v uncore/1.8v input
> 4.4Ghz core/3.5Ghz uncore @1.2V/1.050v uncore/1.8v input
> 4.5Ghz core/3.5Ghz uncore @1.275v/1.050v uncore/1.8v input
> 
> All of these have benched stable with 20 loops of x264 running 8 threads.
> 
> And I have failed to stabilise these:
> 4.6Ghz core/3.5Ghz uncore @1.35v/1.050v uncore/1.95v input
> 4.6Ghz core/3.5Ghz uncore @1.37v/1.050v uncore/2.0v input
> 
> I am currently fiddling with uncore clocks, and then will move onto the memory.
> 
> My questions are, does it look like I have hit a clock wall with my 4690k without adding significant voltage? My temps start to get into the unacceptable 80c range while benching at those failed clocks/voltages, so I am not comfortable pumping more voltage into it. My cooling is more then capable of dealing with what I've thrown at it so far, but I believe shooting for 1.4v for a daily on air is a bit ambitious for my setup.
> 
> As for my other question, what kinda IMC speeds do we see on average for Haswell/DC? I know it's all part of the lottery, but if we assume the RAM being used is some 3000Mhz super kit, what would the average IMC be able to run that at without significant overclock?


what cpu cooler do you have my corsair H90 cant handle voltage much past 1.3v are 4790ks supposed to be hotter than 4670ks cause at the same voltage and ghz my 4970k runs hotter than my 4670k did with my H90 I thought the 4790k is supposed to have better TIM on it does hyperthreading make it hotter ?


----------



## Stacey2911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackhole2013*
> 
> what cpu cooler do you have my corsair H90 cant handle voltage much past 1.3v are 4790ks supposed to be hotter than 4670ks cause at the same voltage and ghz my 4970k runs hotter than my 4670k did with my H90 I thought the 4790k is supposed to have better TIM on it does hyperthreading make it hotter ?


I'm using an NZXT Havik 140, similar performance to a Noctua NH D-14. I have no problems staying under 90c whilst benching at 1.37v, my real world temps are far lower, so everything is all good. My 4.5Ghz stable OC tops out around 75c while benching.

The 4790k and 4690k both use the same new thermal interface from Intel IIRC, so thermal dissipation should be similar, but the 4790k has a higher TDP at stock, and most likely requires more juice on average to run the same clocks as a 4690k with Hyperthreading enabled. And yes, Hyperthreading will make your CPU run hotter.


----------



## Cyro999

HT adds ~5-16c or so depending on the OC

(it can be like 48 vs 53 for example, or 84 vs 100c). At usual OC's and temps (70-80 max) ~+-10c is about right. It's easy to test yourself, because it only takes a few keystrokes in the bios to test it


----------



## jdorje

Following up on my post here

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> HT adds ~5-16c or so depending on the OC
> 
> (it can be like 48 vs 53 for example, or 84 vs 100c). At usual OC's and temps (70-80 max) ~+-10c is about right. It's easy to test yourself, because it only takes a few keystrokes in the bios to test it


Note that while hyperthreading may add some more to power use, it adds a lot more than that to performance. A prime95 run on a 4690k will be 4-threaded; on a 4790k it will be 8-threaded. So thinking "I'll turn off hyperthreading to lower my temps" (not that anyone's said that obviously) is highly counter-productive.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stacey2911*
> 
> And I have failed to stabilise these:
> 4.6Ghz core/3.5Ghz uncore @1.35v/1.050v uncore/1.95v input
> 4.6Ghz core/3.5Ghz uncore @1.37v/1.050v uncore/2.0v input
> 
> I am currently fiddling with uncore clocks, and then will move onto the memory.
> 
> My questions are, does it look like I have hit a clock wall with my 4690k without adding significant voltage?


I got 4.6 stable at 1.285 VID/1.85 input, but for 4.7 I needed 1.36V/2.15V. 2.10V was not enough input voltage. Like you, the temps were just too high though.


----------



## marik123

After days of testing, 1.33v wasn't stable at 4.7ghz and game will show BSOD after 30-60 minutes of game play, especially starcraft 2. So here is what I did.

SC2 BSOD in 15 minutes, rest games like tomb raider 2013, diablo 3 GTA4 works np.
Vcore = 1.332v
INPUT = 1.93v
Cache = 43x / 1.232v loaded

SC2 BSOD in 39 minutes
Vcore = 1.337v
INPUT = 1.95v
Cache = 43x / 1.232v loaded

So I dropped my cache to 41x to achieve more stability and I noticed when I drop my cache from 43 to 41x, my fps and my super pi times increased slightly, very weird.

Currently at
Vcore = 1.337v
INPUT = 1.95v
Cache = 41x / 1.168v loaded

Any other suggestion guys? Thanks.


----------



## Manfrex

Hello everybody!









I have a "problem" here... here we go:

If I set uncore to x33, x34 or x35 then it stays the value that I chose and DON'T change. (According to HWiNFO64).

If I set uncore to Auto it shows me x40 and DON'T change. (According to HWiNFO64 too).

I did not see any jumps or variation like minimum is x8 and maximum is x40. The value just don't change. What should I do? Let it on Auto? x34? x33?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## PaycheckNZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Manfrex*
> 
> Hello everybody!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a "problem" here... here we go:
> 
> If I set uncore to x33, x34 or x35 then it stays the value that I chose and DON'T change. (According to HWiNFO64).
> 
> If I set uncore to Auto it shows me x40 and DON'T change. (According to HWiNFO64 too).
> 
> I did not see any jumps or variation like minimum is x8 and maximum is x40. The value just don't change. What should I do? Let it on Auto? x34? x33?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


If you set it in the UEFI, then on an ASUS board at least, you can set the minimum and maximum ratio, and it will pick the closest ration within that range that it can to the CPU ratio.

I set mine to a min of 8x and a max of 44x, and then I just adjust the "Processor power management" -> "Minimum processor state" to whatever I like and Windows will move both the CPU and cache ratio up and down together. If the CPU ratio goes over 44 then the cache ratio is pinned at 44.

If on the other hand, I just set the cache ratio in ASUS AI Suite III, then it sets a fixed value (and doesn't save it), so be sure to set it in the BIOS.

Your brand board may be different though.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Note that while hyperthreading may add some more to power use, it adds a lot more than that to performance. A prime95 run on a 4690k will be 4-threaded; on a 4790k it will be 8-threaded. So thinking "I'll turn off hyperthreading to lower my temps" (not that anyone's said that obviously) is highly counter-productive.


For video encoding for example, HT adds ~20% performance. It also adds significant amounts of power though, 10% maybe even 15+.

It's more efficient than simply raising clocks higher, that is to say a 4ghz + HT chip would have the same performance as a 4.8ghz without HT chip, but the 4.8ghz CPU would use way more power because of needing way higher voltages.. however it's still power-expensive. If you need singlethreaded performance, it can make sense to drop it to get that ~3-5% extra singlethreaded performance in the same power/temps window if you're a bencher/tweaker.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Manfrex*
> 
> Hello everybody!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a "problem" here... here we go:
> 
> If I set uncore to x33, x34 or x35 then it stays the value that I chose and DON'T change. (According to HWiNFO64).
> 
> If I set uncore to Auto it shows me x40 and DON'T change. (According to HWiNFO64 too).
> 
> I did not see any jumps or variation like minimum is x8 and maximum is x40. The value just don't change. What should I do? Let it on Auto? x34? x33?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


What's your motherboard?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marik123*
> 
> After days of testing, 1.33v wasn't stable at 4.7ghz and game will show BSOD after 30-60 minutes of game play, especially starcraft 2. So here is what I did.
> 
> SC2 BSOD in 15 minutes, rest games like tomb raider 2013, diablo 3 GTA4 works np.
> Vcore = 1.332v
> INPUT = 1.93v
> Cache = 43x / 1.232v loaded
> 
> SC2 BSOD in 39 minutes
> Vcore = 1.337v
> INPUT = 1.95v
> Cache = 43x / 1.232v loaded
> 
> So I dropped my cache to 41x to achieve more stability and I noticed when I drop my cache from 43 to 41x, my fps and my super pi times increased slightly, very weird.
> 
> Currently at
> Vcore = 1.337v
> INPUT = 1.95v
> Cache = 41x / 1.168v loaded
> 
> Any other suggestion guys? Thanks.


You don't know if you're unstable because of cache or core, obviously~

Just drop cache to 33x at the same voltage. If you crash, increase vcore by 0.01 more, at least. 0.02 honestly.

After that works for like a week, work cache up slowly.


----------



## Manfrex

@PaycheckNZ, thanks for the help, but on my motherboard I did not find that option =/ There's just the Uncore to select one value.

@Cyro999, this is my motherboard: http://br.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4489&dl=1#ov (GA-Z87-HD3)

I'm using the user "Derp" template that I saw on the "overclocking results" google sheet.

It's stable by now but I think If I try to increase the uncore then I'll go instable... Already tried this once and my pc froze. So I'm trying to set the uncore low without loosing performance. I read the Thread and saw the uncore doesn't matter.... But I don't know if I set it to Auto, x33, x34, x35.

Oh, btw, my cpu is a 4670k.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deathroll*
> 
> Thanks very much for your replies. Can you show me an adress that shows the detailed explanation about C-States?


http://lmgtfy.com/?q=intel+c-states


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=intel+c-states












TCO


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TCO


It's funny, since the first result in the search tells about all but the new C7 state.... Hehehe....


----------



## Unknownm

can anyone share overclocking results with this type of CPU? like similar results


----------



## By-Tor

Try this link

http://www.overclock.net/t/1490324/the-intel-devils-canyon-owners-club/13610#post_23494033


----------



## Stacey2911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> 
> 
> can anyone share overclocking results with this type of CPU? like similar results


My post is a few posts up with some of my results, I ended up with 4.5Ghz @ 1.275v, 1.8v input, Uncore at 4.0Ghz, 1.1v.

The average on the DC Owners Club is 4.5Ghz @ 1.3v.

EDIT: Sorry, that's the average here, disregard.


----------



## BoredErica

You're saying average of DC is same as average of Haswell?


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stacey2911*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> 
> 
> can anyone share overclocking results with this type of CPU? like similar results
> 
> 
> 
> My post is a few posts up with some of my results, I ended up with 4.5Ghz @ 1.275v, 1.8v input, Uncore at 4.0Ghz, 1.1v.
> 
> The average on the DC Owners Club is 4.5Ghz @ 1.3v.
> 
> EDIT: Sorry, that's the average here, disregard.
Click to expand...

sounds aboout right. i am at 4500 @ 1.285v


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> You're saying average of DC is same as average of Haswell?


Just a guess on median OC based on numbers I've seen, at 1.25-1.3V

* 4670k - 4.5 ghz
* 4690k - 4.6 ghz
* 4770k - 4.7 ghz
* 4790k - 4.8 ghz


----------



## Stacey2911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> sounds aboout right. i am at 4500 @ 1.285v


You're better then the average









I can't get any higher then 4.5Ghz without going above 1.4v, the highest my cooler can contend with is about 1.375v, and I can't 4.6Ghz stabilised at that voltage. I need massive voltage jumps after 4.5Ghz.


----------



## generalkayoss

I've had to end up going 1.26Vcore for 4400. Temperatures aren't a problem. Could upping my input voltage yield better results? I haven't touched it.


----------



## Stacey2911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *generalkayoss*
> 
> I've had to end up going 1.26Vcore for 4400. Temperatures aren't a problem. Could upping my input voltage yield better results? I haven't touched it.


I believe you should be fine, rule of thumb from what I've seen is ~ +.5v higher then core.


----------



## generalkayoss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stacey2911*
> 
> I believe you should be fine, rule of thumb from what I've seen is ~ +.5v higher then core.


I'd like to get 4.5 stable without going over 1.3vcore. I haven't tried anything higher than that yet though. I should find out what it takes to actually get it there.


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *generalkayoss*
> 
> I've had to end up going 1.26Vcore for 4400. Temperatures aren't a problem. Could upping my input voltage yield better results? I haven't touched it.


I don't believe higher input will let you lower vid. It just is necessary for stability at higher vid. I have +.55v on input at 1.3v but +0.75v at 1.35v. The input voltage wall is highly variable.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Just a guess on median OC based on numbers I've seen, at 1.25-1.3V
> 
> * 4670k - 4.5 ghz
> * 4690k - 4.6 ghz
> * 4770k - 4.7 ghz
> * 4790k - 4.8 ghz


I remember arguing with some people who thought DC was a guaranteed 4.9-5ghz, lol.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I remember arguing with some people who thought DC was a guaranteed 4.9-5ghz, lol.


Based on some of the stats that Silicon Lottery reported, there is about a 55% chance you'll get a 4.8 GHz CPU, at least with the newer 4790K batches. He did not give results for 4690K CPUs.


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I remember arguing with some people who thought DC was a guaranteed 4.9-5ghz, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Based on some of the stats that Silicon Lottery reported, there is about a 55% chance you'll get a 4.8 GHz CPU, at least with the newer 4790K batches. He did not give results for 4690K CPUs.
Click to expand...

Coming from 3570K, 4670K to 4690K.

The 3570K 4.5Ghz with 1.4v, LinX = 80c+

4670K 4.4Ghz @ 1.3v , LinX = 85/90c

4690K 4.5Ghz @ 1.285v (1.265v BIOS + High LLC), LinX = 80c+

Jumping from Ivy to haswell than haswell refresh all that happen was temps lowered and I don't need to delid DC because temps are manageable


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> Coming from 3570K, 4670K to 4690K.
> 
> The 3570K 4.5Ghz with 1.4v, LinX = 80c+
> 
> 4670K 4.4Ghz @ 1.3v , LinX = 85/90c
> 
> 4690K 4.5Ghz @ 1.285v (1.265v BIOS + High LLC), LinX = 80c+
> 
> Jumping from Ivy to haswell than haswell refresh all that happen was temps lowered and I don't need to delid DC because temps are manageable


Or you could just not run linX.


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> Coming from 3570K, 4670K to 4690K.
> 
> The 3570K 4.5Ghz with 1.4v, LinX = 80c+
> 
> 4670K 4.4Ghz @ 1.3v , LinX = 85/90c
> 
> 4690K 4.5Ghz @ 1.285v (1.265v BIOS + High LLC), LinX = 80c+
> 
> Jumping from Ivy to haswell than haswell refresh all that happen was temps lowered and I don't need to delid DC because temps are manageable
> 
> 
> 
> Or you could just not run linX.
Click to expand...

Jesus, LinX was to see what max temps and only ran after finding stability in Prime95 & X264.


----------



## vb10

I got 4.4ghz out of my 4770k at 1.38v, temps in the 70s, approaching 80s during x264. 4.3ghz requires 1.28v

Is it worth it to try to go further? If I can get 4.5ghz under 1.5v, what kind of a degradation timeline could I expect if I run it 24/7 full load?


----------



## generalkayoss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> I don't believe higher input will let you lower vid. It just is necessary for stability at higher vid. I have +.55v on input at 1.3v but +0.75v at 1.35v. The input voltage wall is highly variable.


I'm testing 4.5Ghz at 1.275 volts right now. I have it stable at 1.29, trying to bring temps down a little. Better results after disabling C3/C6/C7 state support and CPU enhanced halt in bios. Changed input voltage to 1.9 also.


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *generalkayoss*
> 
> I'm testing 4.5Ghz at 1.275 volts right now. I have it stable at 1.29, trying to bring temps down a little. Better results after disabling C3/C6/C7 state support and CPU enhanced halt in bios. Changed input voltage to 1.9 also.


If you are getting better stability by disabling eist/cstates, that could be an indicator that higher input voltage or llc could also improve stability.


----------



## generalkayoss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> If you are getting better stability by disabling eist/cstates, that could be an indicator that higher input voltage or llc could also improve stability.


Yeah, I did both. I changed LLC to highest setting, "turbo", had been set on auto. Input from 1.8 to 1.9

It has def improved stability. I had originally just been using intel extreme tuning utility, because of it's simplicity, but finally realized I was limited in the control I had and needed to tweak the bios. I'm still new at this. lol


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Just a guess on median OC based on numbers I've seen, at 1.25-1.3V
> 
> * 4670k - 4.5 ghz
> * 4690k - 4.6 ghz
> * 4770k - 4.7 ghz
> * 4790k - 4.8 ghz


4770k is close to 4670k and 4.7 @1.3 is way too high.


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> 4770k is close to 4670k and 4.7 @1.3 is way too high.


So would you say the median overclock at 1.3V is 4.5?


----------



## Stacey2911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> So would you say the median overclock at 1.3V is 4.5?


From the stats page, that appears so


----------



## TheHunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackhole2013*
> 
> what cpu cooler do you have my corsair H90 cant handle voltage much past 1.3v are 4790ks supposed to be hotter than 4670ks cause at the same voltage and ghz my 4970k runs hotter than my 4670k did with my H90 I thought the 4790k is supposed to have better TIM on it does hyperthreading make it hotter ?


I have the same H90 and yeah I saw it as well, 1.30v+ is the limit for me too. Would need at least H110 for anything higher, e.g. 4.8ghz @ 1.335v, so im stuck 4.7ghz @1.284v still great though.


----------



## mjperk

New overclocker here.. What settings do you turn on after the stress tests are successful and complete? Say I don't want to stick with 100% frequency, 100% of the time.

Adaptive voltage?
C-states?
Turbo Boost?
Speed Step?

I'm using an ASRock Z97 OC Formula


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mjperk*
> 
> New overclocker here.. What settings do you turn on after the stress tests are successful and complete? Say I don't want to stick with 100% frequency, 100% of the time.
> 
> Adaptive voltage?
> C-states?
> Turbo Boost?
> Speed Step?
> 
> I'm using an ASRock Z97 OC Formula


Don't use adaptive voltage, no. The problem is it's very unreliable and will overvolt heavily when the AVX instruction is used.

C-states and speed step/eist should be enabled. (Some people claim otherwise, whatever.) That's all you need to avoid running 100% during idle or low use, and won't add instability unless your input voltage/llc are too low.

Turbo boost doesn't do much if you don't have adaptive voltage, so there's no point to this.


----------



## mjperk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Don't use adaptive voltage, no. The problem is it's very unreliable and will overvolt heavily when the AVX instruction is used.
> 
> C-states and speed step/eist should be enabled. (Some people claim otherwise, whatever.) That's all you need to avoid running 100% during idle or low use, and won't add instability unless your input voltage/llc are too low.
> 
> Turbo boost doesn't do much if you don't have adaptive voltage, so there's no point to this.


What about speed step?

Are there any other any other settings that I missed and should change back?


----------



## TheHunter

Yes for stress testing use fixed voltage, once you find your stable OC you can switch to adaptive in put in your fixed number there (dont run those stress tests anymore).. Keep rest auto or enabled, e.g. C-states (its enough @ C3, C1E) or EIST.

Windows High perf. can switch to C0 if you enable dynamic storage accelerator- TinyLake (in rapid storage driver and in bios), and C3 @ balanced, C7 if enabled is only for powersaver plan.


----------



## mjperk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheHunter*
> 
> Yes for stress testing use fixed voltage, once you find your stable OC you can switch to adaptive in put in your fixed number there (dont run those stress tests anymore).. Keep rest auto or enabled, e.g. C-states (its enough @ C3, C1E) or EIST.
> 
> Windows High perf. can switch to C0 if you enable dynamic storage accelerator- TinyLake (in rapid storage driver and in bios), and C3 @ balanced, C7 if enabled is only for powersaver plan.


Even speed step?


----------



## TheHunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mjperk*
> 
> Even speed step?


Yes, I tested all my Oc's with C-states on and EIST, speedsteep, just with fixed cpu voltage..

Although when I run in windows high.perf. plan it also turns off Cstates to C0 automatically (dynamic storage accelerator - intel RST), except C1E but in full load it turns off as well.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can anyone share overclocking results with this type of CPU? like similar results


I think stock Voltage is 1.1Core V on the 4690K? I dialed in 4.2ghz using 1.15Core V and was stable after 30min stress test using realbench 2.4 and Had hit 75c (I think) with ambients at 60F. ? I wasn't able to overclock more due to the COmputer going to the client. I have faith that I could have bumped to 4.3Ghz using only 1.175Core V
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vb10*
> 
> I got 4.4ghz out of my 4770k at 1.38v, temps in the 70s, approaching 80s during x264. 4.3ghz requires 1.28v
> 
> Is it worth it to try to go further? If I can get 4.5ghz under 1.5v, what kind of a degradation timeline could I expect if I run it 24/7 full load?


For an example on my Processor (4770k) It has been running at 4.5Ghz Using 1.275 Core V with the Bus set to 100.1 (1.9 Input V) and Cache ratio/Cache V (auto) delidded with temps at 78C max after 30min of Asus Realbench 2.2 since June of 2014. Has been Delidded I believe since Oct or Nov.

The Cautious One.

4.7Ghz At 1.25 - 1.3V Is No Correct. I need almost 1.375V For Anything Close to stable at 4.6Ghz with temps easily in the Higher 80c - (Low 90C) Range


----------



## $ilent

Folks, just a quick heads up.

I am looking at doing an Intel section overclocking competition very soon. This is a good chance for you all to put your nicely overclocked chips to the test!

I have created a discussion thread and would really appreciate your input.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1539659/official-ocn-intel-overclocking-competition-discussion-thread-we-need-your-thoughts/0_100

Thanks!


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> I think stock Voltage is 1.1Core V on the 4690K? I dialed in 4.2ghz using 1.15Core V and was stable after 30min stress test using realbench 2.4 and Had hit 75c (I think) with ambients at 60F. ? I wasn't able to overclock more due to the COmputer going to the client. I have faith that I could have bumped to 4.3Ghz using only 1.175Core V
> For an example on my Processor (4770k) It has been running at 4.5Ghz Using 1.275 Core V with the Bus set to 100.1 (1.9 Input V) and Cache ratio/Cache V (auto) delidded with temps at 78C max after 30min of Asus Realbench 2.2 since June of 2014. Has been Delidded I believe since Oct or Nov.
> 
> The Cautious One.
> 
> 4.7Ghz At 1.25 - 1.3V Is No Correct. I need almost 1.375V For Anything Close to stable at 4.6Ghz with temps easily in the Higher 80c - (Low 90C) Range


1.1 is about the average 4690s vid, but there is like .1v variation (from sin's guide).

Mine is 1.112. I can get to 42x at that voltage; 44x at 1.17v.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> 1.1 is about the average 4690s vid, but there is like .1v variation (from sin's guide).
> 
> Mine is 1.112. I can get to 42x at that voltage; 44x at 1.17v.


Interesting. I figured the Stock V was around 1.1 and low and behold! Thanks for confirming that. 44 multi @ 1.17 is excellent in my book.

TCO


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Interesting. I figured the Stock V was around 1.1 and low and behold! Thanks for confirming that. 44 multi @ 1.17 is excellent in my book.
> 
> TCO


I believe my chip is average to slightly below average. I think most 4690k's could do 40x while undervolted _with the stock cooler_ or 44x at 1.2V. However I haven't tested this yet on my chip; I just used my stock voltage at 40x and of course it worked fine but was still a bit warmer than actual stock settings.


----------



## sav4

I was wondering those of you that have a 4770k and a h80i what temps are you getting at what vcore ?


----------



## sepiashimmer

Can anyone help me overclock my G3258?

I'm stuck at 3.8 at 1.190 Vcore stable, higher speeds I'm finding it hard to get stable. My mb has settings I don't understand.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mjperk*
> 
> New overclocker here.. What settings do you turn on after the stress tests are successful and complete? Say I don't want to stick with 100% frequency, 100% of the time.
> 
> Adaptive voltage?
> C-states?
> Turbo Boost?
> Speed Step?
> 
> I'm using an ASRock Z97 OC Formula


All C-states as well as EIST. No adaptive, and just leave turbo boost as it is.

I just use c7 - without other states or EIST - as that allows for very low idle voltages without compromising DPC latency much.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sepiashimmer*
> 
> Can anyone help me overclock my G3258?
> 
> I'm stuck at 3.8 at 1.190 Vcore stable, higher speeds I'm finding it hard to get stable. My mb has settings I don't understand.


Set Input voltage (VCCIN? depending on your board, i'm not sure what yours calls it) to ~1.9v

what test are you running for stability?


----------



## Gregory14

Hi, i'm building a HTPC for a 55" LED TV. Gonna use a 4770k and a GTX 770 2GB for now. I want to enable the C states and EIST, as I found that C states do not hinder graphics performance. Which C states enabled for HTPC? and what is C7 exactly vs C6 state? Is there a prerequisite for using c7?

Edit: found the answer, thanks.

Execution cores in this state behave similarly to the C6 state. If all execution cores
request C7 state, L3 cache ways are flushed until it is cleared. If the entire L3 cache is
flushed, voltage will be removed from the L3 cache. Power removal to SA, Cores and L3
will reduce power consumption. C7 may not be available on all SKUs.


----------



## sepiashimmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Set Input voltage (VCCIN? depending on your board, i'm not sure what yours calls it) to ~1.9v
> 
> what test are you running for stability?


I've set CPU input voltage at 1.85-1.9V, I guess that is what VCCIN is. I'm running XTU for stability but sometimes even it passes a 5 minute stress test when I load FC4 it crashes.

Thanks for replying. REP+


----------



## Cyro999

5 minutes isn't enough, you should run x264 for at least an hour with minimal vcore+vccin to pass that, then add 0.02v core and 0.05 vccin IMO


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sav4*
> 
> I was wondering those of you that have a 4770k and a h80i what temps are you getting at what vcore ?


Err, I have a 4690k and h80i. 1.285V vcore with silent mode and 20C ambients gives me ~76C under x264. It takes ~30 minutes to achieve maximum temperature.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sepiashimmer*
> 
> I've set CPU input voltage at 1.85-1.9V, I guess that is what VCCIN is. I'm running XTU for stability but sometimes even it passes a 5 minute stress test when I load FC4 it crashes.


Pass 8 loops of x264 (twice as many threads as your CPU supports), then add on a bit more (.01V for me).


----------



## SgtRotty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sav4*
> 
> I was wondering those of you that have a 4770k and a h80i what temps are you getting at what vcore ?


4770K with a h55 at 1.215v deliddded never goes above 57c


----------



## s74r1

I know Prime95 28.5 is rather shunned here, but has anyone found any particular FFT length that exposes the most instabilities? For sandy bridge it seemed to be 1344, 1792, and 2688


----------



## Cyro999

Those first two are extremely effective, maybe the hardest ones. The small fft's can be 30c+ hotter though


----------



## sav4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Err, I have a 4690k and h80i. 1.285V vcore with silent mode and 20C ambients gives me ~76C under x264. It takes ~30 minutes to achieve maximum temperature.
> Pass 8 loops of x264 (twice as many threads as your CPU supports), then add on a bit more (.01V for me).


Thanks for the reply what about in games ?
Is yours delidded?
Anyone else running a h80i and 4770k not delidded ?


----------



## jsx821

Hi guys, I just got a 4790K. I have only overclocked a 4670K.. quick question- does HT need to be turned offf during stress tests?


----------



## Stacey2911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsx821*
> 
> Hi guys, I just got a 4790K. I have only overclocked a 4670K.. quick question- does HT need to be turned offf during stress tests?


If you plan on using Hyperthreading with your overclock, then it most certainly needs to be on


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stacey2911*
> 
> If you plan on using Hyperthreading with your overclock, then it most certainly needs to be on


this,


----------



## Cyro999

Yup you need to test with HT unless you're making a profile where it'll be disabled. It affects temperatures significantly which can impact stability a little, while also maybe having effects on the Vcore or VCCIN required. At the very least, it should create a bit more load (maybe 10-15%) on the VCCIN, which would make it vdroop harder on the same LLC setting.

Not that much difference, your main concern is temperatures. You should treat x264 temperatures as something that your CPU could be at for hundreds of hours while doing regular work, as x264 is literally the encoder used for livestreaming or just encoding a video on your PC. I like to keep temps below the 80's for that.


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sav4*
> 
> Thanks for the reply what about in games ?
> Is yours delidded?
> Anyone else running a h80i and 4770k not delidded ?


No, not delidded. 70ish in games, though temps can get as high or higher than x264 in some games.


----------



## jsx821

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Yup you need to test with HT unless you're making a profile where it'll be disabled. It affects temperatures significantly which can impact stability a little, while also maybe having effects on the Vcore or VCCIN required. At the very least, it should create a bit more load (maybe 10-15%) on the VCCIN, which would make it vdroop harder on the same LLC setting.
> 
> Not that much difference, your main concern is temperatures. You should treat x264 temperatures as something that your CPU could be at for hundreds of hours while doing regular work, as x264 is literally the encoder used for livestreaming or just encoding a video on your PC. I like to keep temps below the 80's for that.


Thanks. Here are my settings thus far... It's still crashing in 2hours. Gotta find the sweet spot

24/7 Settings: Core- 47x Uncore- 40x VID- 1.260v Vcore- 1.288v Vring- 1.150v Vinput- 1.900v
Speedstep/Rapid- Disabled
C-States- Disabled
Hyperthreading- Enabled
Ram- XMP Enabled
Stability- x264 angelotti version (8thread/normal)
Monitor- HW Info v4.48 / CPU-Z v1.71
Temps-70C Max at load



PS- Do you guys think my PSU is sufficient for this build? I have a headroom of about 180W


----------



## Jugurnot

x264 v2 is recommended, but is this x264 HD Benchmark just as effective?

Thanks

EDIT: Orrrr are they the same?


----------



## PaycheckNZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsx821*
> 
> Thanks. Here are my settings thus far... It's still crashing in 2hours. Gotta find the sweet spot
> 
> 24/7 Settings: Core- 47x Uncore- 40x VID- 1.260v Vcore- 1.288v Vring- 1.150v Vinput- 1.900v
> Speedstep/Rapid- Disabled
> C-States- Disabled
> Hyperthreading- Enabled
> Ram- XMP Enabled
> Stability- x264 angelotti version (8thread/normal)
> Monitor- HW Info v4.48 / CPU-Z v1.71
> Temps-70C Max at load
> 
> 
> 
> PS- Do you guys think my PSU is sufficient for this build? I have a headroom of about 180W


That build looks to have similar stuff to mine. Same CPU running at the same multiplier and a similar voltage.

Except that I just upgraded to a GTX960, chosen for it's low power usage, and my PSU is a 460W.
Your PSU is okay for the 750Ti.

As for your settings, comparing it to mine, the only thing that looks low is the Vring, except that your Uncore is only 40x whereas mine is 44x, so it's probably okay.
For reference, I ended up with Core- 47x Uncore- 44x VID- 1.248v Vring- 1.158v Vinput- 1.850v.
I also overclocked my RAM, from 1866 9-10-9-27-2 to 2200 10-11-10-29-1, all at 1.5V, but it takes a little more power to up the frequency.

Have you checked your specs in this PSU calculator?: http://coolermaster.outervision.com/
I've heard that ideally you want your PSU load to be about 55% for maximum efficiency, so divide that result by 0.55 to calculate your ideal PSU. Selecting things there that perhaps matches your build, gives 277W. 277W / 0.55 = 503W, so I guess your ideal PSU is probably a 500W.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> x264 v2 is recommended, but is this x264 HD Benchmark just as effective?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> EDIT: Orrrr are they the same?


No, the x264 v2 test was specifically created because of how awful the hd benchmark was.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsx821*
> 
> Thanks. Here are my settings thus far... It's still crashing in 2hours. Gotta find the sweet spot
> 
> 24/7 Settings: Core- 47x Uncore- 40x VID- 1.260v Vcore- 1.288v Vring- 1.150v Vinput- 1.900v
> Speedstep/Rapid- Disabled
> C-States- Disabled
> Hyperthreading- Enabled
> Ram- XMP Enabled
> Stability- x264 angelotti version (8thread/normal)
> Monitor- HW Info v4.48 / CPU-Z v1.71
> Temps-70C Max at load
> 
> 
> 
> PS- Do you guys think my PSU is sufficient for this build? I have a headroom of about 180W


1; uncore to 33x at same volts

2; +0.03v on vcore

3; input to 1.95 with high level of LLC

still crashing? no? consider dropping vcore 0.01

the error message matters a LOT, you should always be looking at the code when you crash, otherwise you're just adjusting settings randomly

PSU is more than fine for capacity, if you max CPU and GPU simultaneously you'll probably see a full system power load of barely half of 430w from the PSU. While it's best to be somewhat close to 50% load it doesn't matter that much as long as you're not constantly at 95-100% load, efficiency PSU to PSU varies a lot more than efficiency at 50% vs 80% load.

Also, you should be using 16 threads with x264. It's 2 per core, 4 per hyperthreaded core


----------



## jsx821

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> 1; uncore to 33x at same volts
> 
> 2; +0.03v on vcore
> 
> 3; input to 1.95 with high level of LLC
> 
> still crashing? no? consider dropping vcore 0.01
> 
> the error message matters a LOT, you should always be looking at the code when you crash, otherwise you're just adjusting settings randomly
> 
> PSU is more than fine for capacity, if you max CPU and GPU simultaneously you'll probably see a full system power load of barely half of 430w from the PSU. While it's best to be somewhat close to 50% load it doesn't matter that much as long as you're not constantly at 95-100% load, efficiency PSU to PSU varies a lot more than efficiency at 50% vs 80% load.
> 
> Also, you should be using 16 threads with x264. It's 2 per core, 4 per hyperthreaded core


I will try your suggested settings, however, this standard z97 mobo lacks LLC as a feature (shame on you msi!)







.
Any way to get the BSOD to stay frozen on my screen rather than flashing it for a milli-second then automatically rebooting? I can't read that quickly









16 threads it is. Thanks


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsx821*
> 
> I will try your suggested settings, however, this standard z97 mobo lacks LLC as a feature (shame on you msi!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Any way to get the BSOD to stay frozen on my screen rather than flashing it for a milli-second then automatically rebooting? I can't read that quickly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 16 threads it is. Thanks


Just read the code from "bluescreenview" program.

If it lacks LLC, use 2.0v instead of 1.9 - 1.95 on input. After everything works, see how far you can lower it then add a bit extra once it crashes


----------



## tyvar1

when you guys benchmark do you use AIDA64, Prime95 or IntelBurnTest? Or do you use all of them?


----------



## Karan98

Once you've found your highest stable multiplier can you then start to adjust the BCLK?


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tyvar1*
> 
> when you guys benchmark do you use AIDA64, Prime95 or IntelBurnTest? Or do you use all of them?


X264. Though I have gotten back into using prime95 a bit now that I'm careful enough to do it right.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karan98*
> 
> Once you've found your highest stable multiplier can you then start to adjust the BCLK?


Generally unnecessary and unnecessarily dangerous, but it can let you get an extra 50 mhz core.


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> No, the x264 v2 test was specifically created because of how awful the hd benchmark was.


Thanks! Do they just appear to be the same? I followed a link mentioned earlier in the thread for the Angelotti version but I didn't notice any difference in the program after running it. Do you possibly have a more current link to what you use?

Appreciate the help.


----------



## s74r1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tyvar1*
> 
> when you guys benchmark do you use AIDA64, Prime95 or IntelBurnTest? Or do you use all of them?


depends how stable is stable for you. personally I'm one of those OCD "must pass everything" types otherwise I worry about that slim 0.1% chance of a BSOD, I know some may disagree with my thinking but If your primary usage is gaming then x264 or IBT ran together with Heaven overnight should be enough. in my experience, generally if you find a voltage that just pushes you over the edge of stability then one (or two) notches above that will be rock solid (excluding those old finicky PLL voltages and more recently VCCIN).

that said, you could pass 12hrs of IBT and Prime95 v27 and still fail Prime95 v28 in 5mins like I just discovered recently so I dropped back to 4.6 - but AVX2 is a whole different kind of beast to get stable that it probably isn't even worth it.

also, highly recommend running x264 from ramdisk or hard disk - not SSD, as it constantly reads/writes.


----------



## gap30

Hi all wondering on where to go from here and would appreciate any advice you guys can offer

I have my i5 4690k pretty stable at 1.26vcore 4.4mhz

Ring ratio auto
Vciin 1.9v
LLC +50%
CPU ratio mode: dynamic
ram: 1866
cpu core-ring-gt voltgage mode: adaptive
cpu sa-ioa-iod voltage mode: manual
dram voltage: 1.5v

what would you tweak and should i push for 4.5


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> Thanks! Do they just appear to be the same? I followed a link mentioned earlier in the thread for the Angelotti version but I didn't notice any difference in the program after running it. Do you possibly have a more current link to what you use?
> 
> Appreciate the help.


You might have clicked the wrong link, there are two of them if you misread. The right one is the mega link.
Quote:


> also, highly recommend running x264 from ramdisk or hard disk - not SSD, as it constantly reads/writes.


It doesn't write much, not more than regularly encoding a video on your SSD. It's negligible unless you loop it like a thousand times


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gap30*
> 
> Hi all wondering on where to go from here and would appreciate any advice you guys can offer
> 
> I have my i5 4690k pretty stable at 1.26vcore 4.4mhz
> 
> Ring ratio auto
> Vciin 1.9v
> LLC +50%
> CPU ratio mode: dynamic
> ram: 1866
> cpu core-ring-gt voltgage mode: adaptive
> cpu sa-ioa-iod voltage mode: manual
> dram voltage: 1.5v
> 
> what would you tweak and should i push for 4.5


1.95 vccin, 1.32vcore

fall back vcore a bit if it works fine. That's a step probably larger than required, but it's best to be safe. For a completely random example, if 1.25v will crash within an hour of x264, you shouldn't be using anything less than 1.27v.

Why are you using adaptive voltage~? This guide goes into detail of why you should use manual


----------



## gap30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> 1.95 vccin, 1.32vcore
> 
> fall back vcore a bit if it works fine. That's a step probably larger than required, but it's best to be safe. For a completely random example, if 1.25v will crash within an hour of x264, you shouldn't be using anything less than 1.27v.
> 
> Why are you using adaptive voltage~? This guide goes into detail of why you should use manual


To be honest i have not read through the whole guide ok will change that now and try your suggestions wish me luck









Just to get this straight change cpucore-ring-gt voltage to override mode is that what you are telling me


----------



## tyvar1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tyvar1*
> 
> when you guys benchmark do you use AIDA64, Prime95 or IntelBurnTest? Or do you use all of them?
> 
> 
> 
> X264. Though I have gotten back into using prime95 a bit now that I'm careful enough to do it right.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Karan98*
> 
> Once you've found your highest stable multiplier can you then start to adjust the BCLK?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Generally unnecessary and unnecessarily dangerous, but it can let you get an extra 50 mhz core.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s74r1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tyvar1*
> 
> when you guys benchmark do you use AIDA64, Prime95 or IntelBurnTest? Or do you use all of them?
> 
> 
> 
> depends how stable is stable for you. personally I'm one of those OCD "must pass everything" types otherwise I worry about that slim 0.1% chance of a BSOD, I know some may disagree with my thinking but If your primary usage is gaming then x264 or IBT ran together with Heaven overnight should be enough. in my experience, generally if you find a voltage that just pushes you over the edge of stability then one (or two) notches above that will be rock solid (excluding those old finicky PLL voltages and more recently VCCIN).
> 
> that said, you could pass 12hrs of IBT and Prime95 v27 and still fail Prime95 v28 in 5mins like I just discovered recently so I dropped back to 4.6 - but AVX2 is a whole different kind of beast to get stable that it probably isn't even worth it.
> 
> also, highly recommend running x264 from ramdisk or hard disk - not SSD, as it constantly reads/writes.
Click to expand...

cool thanks!







do you got a link for latest x264?


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tyvar1*
> 
> cool thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> do you got a link for latest x264?


http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-guide-with-statistics


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gap30*
> 
> To be honest i have not read through the whole guide ok will change that now and try your suggestions wish me luck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just to get this straight change cpucore-ring-gt voltage to override mode is that what you are telling me


Yea


----------



## tyvar1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tyvar1*
> 
> cool thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> do you got a link for latest x264?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-guide-with-statistics
Click to expand...

found it nvm


----------



## gap30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> 1.95 vccin, 1.32vcore
> 
> fall back vcore a bit if it works fine. That's a step probably larger than required, but it's best to be safe. For a completely random example, if 1.25v will crash within an hour of x264, you shouldn't be using anything less than 1.27v.
> 
> Why are you using adaptive voltage~? This guide goes into detail of why you should use manual


Ok that passed should i start dropping vcore by 0.50 volts and retest


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gap30*
> 
> Ok that passed should i start dropping vcore by 0.50 volts and retest


Uh...........

0.5v or 0.05v?

I mean, you're welcome to try to lower your vcore by 0.5v but I don't think it will work.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gap30*
> 
> Ok that passed should i start dropping vcore by 0.50 volts and retest


If it passed 1.32, i would try 1.3, then 1.29, 1.28. As soon as it fails within an hour, raise by 0.02 and don't look back.

I used to be cautious and hey maybe if i adjust by 0.005v (like from 1.2 to 1.225 for example) but after years of experience i don't waste my time with it any more. There's no point feeling uneasy and "hey, will be OC crash/error when doing X new task" all of the time. An hour of x264 updated to latest encoder has proven stressful enough on Vcore and Input voltage for me to never have those problems with only slight adjustments after passing it, but passing an overnight x264 then adjusting is what i'd recommend for finalizing a 24/7 profile.


----------



## sepiashimmer

Do I need to overclock my memory if I overclock my core?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sepiashimmer*
> 
> Do I need to overclock my memory if I overclock my core?


Not really.


----------



## Cyro999

No, and typically it's very difficult to get any meaningful performance increase from overclocking memory. Most sticks are sold at pretty much what they can do on timings vs frequency - unless you go from 1.5v to 1.65v and try to gain some clock speed while maintaining timings for example, you can't get much useful speed out of them and if you don't know what you're doing, you can actually make the performance worse by increasing frequency and not controlling timings properly


----------



## gap30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> If it passed 1.32, i would try 1.3, then 1.29, 1.28. As soon as it fails within an hour, raise by 0.02 and don't look back.
> 
> I used to be cautious and hey maybe if i adjust by 0.005v (like from 1.2 to 1.225 for example) but after years of experience i don't waste my time with it any more. There's no point feeling uneasy and "hey, will be OC crash/error when doing X new task" all of the time. An hour of x264 updated to latest encoder has proven stressful enough on Vcore and Input voltage for me to never have those problems with only slight adjustments after passing it, but passing an overnight x264 then adjusting is what i'd recommend for finalizing a 24/7 profile.


Thanks will report back


----------



## jsx821

My VID was 1.275v
Vcore at full load was 1.304v
Input was 2.00v (but shows lesser value on HwInfo)
I tried 42x and 44x as cache ratio but kept getting Bsod code- Whea uncorrectable error.

At 40x cache, I ran 50loops with 1080p movie streaming, and playing CS: GO.

Keep in mind this is for a 24/7 overclock. Seems solid so far... Any suggestions?


----------



## blackhole2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> No, and typically it's very difficult to get any meaningful performance increase from overclocking memory. Most sticks are sold at pretty much what they can do on timings vs frequency - unless you go from 1.5v to 1.65v and try to gain some clock speed while maintaining timings for example, you can't get much useful speed out of them and if you don't know what you're doing, you can actually make the performance worse by increasing frequency and not controlling timings properly


Yep for reall my Kingston hyper-x 8gig ddr3 2666 at 11-13-13-32 at 1.65v can run at ddr3 2933 12-14-14-35 at 1.67v and I swear it makes my computer slower cause theres so many timing settings besides the four basic timimgs that I dont know what to do with them so there all at auto ...


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsx821*
> 
> 
> 
> My VID was 1.275v
> Vcore at full load was 1.304v
> Input was 2.00v (but shows lesser value on HwInfo)
> I tried 42x and 44x as cache ratio but kept getting Bsod code- Whea uncorrectable error.
> 
> At 40x cache, I ran 50loops with 1080p movie streaming, and playing CS: GO.
> 
> Keep in mind this is for a 24/7 overclock. Seems solid so far... Any suggestions?


Not really anything to suggest, looks good! You can slightly adjust voltages if you have issues.


----------



## zeppelin2k

I just decided to try overclocking my i5-4670K today with a very light, quick and dirty OC of 4.2 GHz. I'm on a Gigabyte motherboard with a Hyper 212 EVO. I set the core clock to 4.2 GHz and the Uncore to 3.6 GHz, with a VRIN voltage at 1.8, Vcore 1.16 and Vring 1.15. These numbers were based on some of the lower OC data at the beginning of the thread, as well as some other sources around here. It's stable, obviously, but I'm currently running the "cool" x264 stress test with some pretty high temperatures. All cores float around 70C. I'm wondering if this is normal on air, or if it seems a bit high? The newest version of Prime95 reached 90C in a couple minutes, before I stopped it. I can lower voltages, but this would put the numbers well below other users. My numbers already seem low. I'll be messing with the voltages a little regardless, but I'd like to not spend forever working on this low OC, so opinions are welcome! Thanks.


----------



## generalkayoss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeppelin2k*
> 
> I just decided to try overclocking my i5-4670K today with a very light, quick and dirty OC of 4.2 GHz. I'm on a Gigabyte motherboard with a Hyper 212 EVO. I set the core clock to 4.2 GHz and the Uncore to 3.6 GHz, with a VRIN voltage at 1.8, Vcore 1.16 and Vring 1.15. These numbers were based on some of the lower OC data at the beginning of the thread, as well as some other sources around here. It's stable, obviously, but I'm currently running the "cool" x264 stress test with some pretty high temperatures. All cores float around 70C. I'm wondering if this is normal on air, or if it seems a bit high? The newest version of Prime95 reached 90C in a couple minutes, before I stopped it. I can lower voltages, but this would put the numbers well below other users. My numbers already seem low. I'll be messing with the voltages a little regardless, but I'd like to not spend forever working on this low OC, so opinions are welcome! Thanks.


You should be able to hit 4.2 by simply changing the multiplier. I was able to on my 4670k, and it's not even a very good chip. I wouldn't use prime95 anyways, you get unrealistically high temperatures.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeppelin2k*
> 
> I just decided to try overclocking my i5-4670K today with a very light, quick and dirty OC of 4.2 GHz. I'm on a Gigabyte motherboard with a Hyper 212 EVO. I set the core clock to 4.2 GHz and the Uncore to 3.6 GHz, with a VRIN voltage at 1.8, Vcore 1.16 and Vring 1.15. These numbers were based on some of the lower OC data at the beginning of the thread, as well as some other sources around here. It's stable, obviously, but I'm currently running the "cool" x264 stress test with some pretty high temperatures. All cores float around 70C. I'm wondering if this is normal on air, or if it seems a bit high? The newest version of Prime95 reached 90C in a couple minutes, before I stopped it. I can lower voltages, but this would put the numbers well below other users. My numbers already seem low. I'll be messing with the voltages a little regardless, but I'd like to not spend forever working on this low OC, so opinions are welcome! Thanks.


It's a 4670k (like 10c hotter than 4690k) and also a hyper 212 (lower end air cooler) but still a bit hot. What's your room temperature like? How did you apply thermal paste?


----------



## zeppelin2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *generalkayoss*
> 
> You should be able to hit 4.2 by simply changing the multiplier. I was able to on my 4670k, and it's not even a very good chip. I wouldn't use prime95 anyways, you get unrealistically high temperatures.


Without even changing any voltages? I guess I won't worry too much about lowering my voltages a bit more then. Or I may try a 4.0 GHz clock with no voltage changes.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> It's a 4670k (like 10c hotter than 4690k) and also a hyper 212 (lower end air cooler) but still a bit hot. What's your room temperature like? How did you apply thermal paste?


Room temperature is a normal, comfortable 20C.. no heating needed for winters here in San Diego, and no humidity







Thermal paste was done right as far as I know.. just a pea. This was about 1.5 years ago though, so I'm not positive, but it should be fine. Air flow in the case is fine too. I moderately overclock my 780Ti regularly, and never see it above 70C in any games I play.


----------



## Cyro999

I think you get better results with the direct touch heatpipe coolers like the 212 using different application methods. Look up something on OCN specifically for the hyper 212, i recall seeing some good posts on it


----------



## Phantomas 007

Asus Hero Z87 Maximus VI - 4770k - RAM 2400 MHz

Can anyone can share his settings for a stable oc ?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phantomas 007*
> 
> Asus Hero Z87 Maximus VI - 4770k - RAM 2400 MHz
> 
> Can anyone can share his settings for a stable oc ?


not really . You have to find what works for your cpu. They are all different. Read the guide on page one.


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> I think you get better results with the direct touch heatpipe coolers like the 212 using different application methods. Look up something on OCN specifically for the hyper 212, i recall seeing some good posts on it


I use a Xigmatek Dark Night cooler. A lot like the 212 and works perfectly







Looks badass and has better mounting setup than the 212.


----------



## flexy123

70C? Get a winter coat for your Haswell. For Haswell, 70C is chilly, at least on air and not delidded









Running latest prime95 (AVX instructions add 0.1V Vcore and thus create even more heat!) is just entirely silly as a "test".

But even then..90C with latest prime is actually "tolerable" since the chip would only throttle once you hit 95-100 (thermal shuttoff is 105).

Since you would never see the same temps as in Prime95 anywhere else I wouldn't worry, your temps might not exceed 70C or so in anything else

For a more "realistic" test of your temps I recommend running the X264 benchmark or ASUS Real Bench V2


----------



## gap30

I ******* give up with my chip i5 4690k

runs stable for a week on 4.4 at 1.26vcore then bsod playing bf4

followed cyros advice 4.5 at 1.32 ran stable then bsod playing bf4

Im sure its cursed this chip - noctua nh-15 temps are always good

This chip has beat me mentally









Why does my sons g3258 on crappy h81 mobo with hyper evo run all day long 4.5 at 1.200vcore but this piece of ****e just gives me constant headaches

I honestly feel like upping the voltage to 1.4vcore and frying the c##t

Rant over and breathe


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gap30*
> 
> I ******* give up with my chip i5 4690k
> 
> runs stable for a week on 4.4 at 1.26vcore then bsod playing bf4
> 
> followed cyros advice 4.5 at 1.32 ran stable then bsod playing bf4
> 
> Im sure its cursed this chip - noctua nh-15 temps are always good
> 
> This chip has beat me mentally
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why does my sons g3258 on crappy h81 mobo with hyper evo run all day long 4.5 at 1.200vcore but this piece of ****e just gives me constant headaches
> 
> I honestly feel like upping the voltage to 1.4vcore and frying the c##t
> 
> Rant over and breathe


you need 1.6v for dead 4690k chip then rma


----------



## gap30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> you need 1.6v for dead 4690k chup then rma


gonna run the piece of **** stock from now on2


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gap30*
> 
> gonna run the piece of **** stock from now on2


you said the temps were good? How about mobo vrm temps?

I had a situation on my sons rig where heat from his gpu would make its way into the vrm heatsink makingthe overclock fail.

The settings on his 4770k were prime95 28.5 stable on a near identical mobo when i had it.

The fans were not ramping up enough unless the cpu was hotter and gpu was already dumping heat.

I adjusted the fans and fan profile and it fixed it. Just make sure you have good air flow. Good luck.


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gap30*
> 
> I ******* give up with my chip i5 4690k
> 
> runs stable for a week on 4.4 at 1.26vcore then bsod playing bf4
> 
> followed cyros advice 4.5 at 1.32 ran stable then bsod playing bf4
> 
> Im sure its cursed this chip - noctua nh-15 temps are always good
> 
> This chip has beat me mentally


Well, my 4770k can't even get past 4.2ghz without ramping the voltage too high.

Currently running at 4.2ghz @ 1.24v. If I lower the voltage to 1.239v, it BSODs. Also, I need at least 1.3v for 4.3ghz, 1.31v if I recall correctly and 1..4x+ volts at 4.4ghz because it BSODs at 1.38v vCore which is 1.36v VID...

...and this is a C batch chip!


----------



## gap30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> you said the temps were good? How about mobo vrm temps?
> 
> I had a situation on my sons rig where heat from his gpu would make its way into the vrm heatsink makingthe overclock fail.
> 
> The settings on his 4770k were prime95 28.5 stable on a near identical mobo when i had it.
> 
> The fans were not ramping up enough unless the cpu was hotter and gpu was already dumping heat.
> 
> I adjusted the fans and fan profile and it fixed it. Just make sure you have good air flow. Good luck.


Hi i have a fractal design r4 with pretty good air flow

what do you suggest ramping up fans a tad?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gap30*
> 
> Hi i have a fractal design r4 with pretty good air flow
> 
> what do you suggest ramping up fans a tad?


well the fans speed follow the cpu temps. So gaming the cpu might not be that hot and gpu is.

Just check in on it after 30 mins if gaming and see if any hots spots are in the mobo or vrm heatsink.

Yes the solution would be more aggressive fan profile for the case.

This might not be your issues even but worth checking on to make sure.

I just moved into a fractal design r5. I really like thier cases.


----------



## gap30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> Well, my 4770k can't even get past 4.2ghz without ramping the voltage too high.
> 
> Currently running at 4.2ghz @ 1.24v. If I lower the voltage to 1.239v, it BSODs. Also, I need at least 1.3v for 4.3ghz, 1.31v if I recall correctly and 1..4x+ volts at 4.4ghz because it BSODs at 1.38v vCore which is 1.36v VID...
> 
> ...and this is a C batch chip!


I know its a bit of a downer when things aint going your way *coupled with the fact i am a noob at all of this* which is alien to me

I am one of those 'hands on' people and like to inform myself on any projects i undertake

I am the owner of a fairly successful company and i have done ok, educated myself built this beast rig its all good

BUT this has drove me insane







try this try that i honestly expected it to go a bit smoother than it has

I am a positive person so i shall dust myself down and start again


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gap30*
> 
> I know its a bit of a downer when things aint going your way *coupled with the fact i am a noob at all of this* which is alien to me
> 
> I am one of those 'hands on' people and like to inform myself on any projects i undertake
> 
> I am the owner of a fairly successful company and i have done ok, educated myself built this beast rig its all good
> 
> BUT this has drove me insane
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> try this try that i honestly expected it to go a bit smoother than it has
> 
> I am a positive person so i shall dust myself down and start again


did u raise input voltage?

Edit
Wait you said you followed Cyro999 advice. She would have had u raise it.


----------



## gap30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> well the fans speed follow the cpu temps. So gaming the cpu might not be that hot and gpu is.
> 
> Just check in on it after 30 mins if gaming and see if any hots spots are in the mobo or vrm heatsink.
> 
> Yes the solution would be more aggressive fan profile for the case.
> 
> This might not be your issues even but worth checking on to make sure.
> 
> I just moved into a fractal design r5. I really like thier cases.


what would be the simplest way to check the temps on vrm etc using hw monitor for example?


----------



## gap30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> did u raise input voltage?
> 
> Edit
> Wait you said you followed Cyro999 advice. She would have had u raise it.


vciin you mean? she told me to run it a 1.995 with 1.32 vcore and it was all good for a week she is very helpful


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gap30*
> 
> what would be the simplest way to check the temps on vrm etc using hw monitor for example?


hwinfo64 should show some mobo temps.

If you cant sort that out.
Just open up the side panel after gaming 30mins and feel with your hand for trapped heat.

Or

Just try running the exhaust fan at 80% or so and see if it helps


----------



## Ganf

So currently I'm just poking around with OCing to see what my new hardware is capable of until I get my cooling parts in, which means I'm just going orangutang in the BIOS and bumping the multiplier up step by step without changing anything else to see where I stop.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5882673?

As usual 3dmark has mugwumped my settings and hardware. The GPU is right, the CPU is running at 4.25ghz with a 34 multiplier, 125BCLK since my ram is 3000mhz 15/16/16 stock. The issue is the combined score. It hasn't budged one bit since stock clocks and that is just confusing the hell out of me. I'd try tinkering with settings to bring it up but I don't even know where to start since the CPU is running great, the GPU is running great, and there seems to be 0 issues doing anything but the combined test.

It's creepy... Anyone know where the bottleneck is?


----------



## Quantum Reality

Could be that if the GPU hasn't been OCed, then the GPU is your limiting factor.


----------



## sav4

AT Gap30

Im a bit of a noob at oc to
Have you tried any of the presets in the bios for an oc at 4.4 then just slowly drop the voltage if temps are in check.
What i did was ran the stress tool at stock checked what voltage went up to then recorded it then check what my m/b set 4.4 to and picked a voltage in the middle that i knew wouldnt fry my chip, then on that preset .load tested and checked temps then tested with games i play also checking temps.adjusted voltage repeat till it failed then back to the last voltage that was stable.
Just something u could try unless any of the more experienced people have any suggestions ?


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sav4*
> 
> AT Gap30
> 
> Im a bit of a noob at oc to
> Have you tried any of the presets in the bios for an oc at 4.4 then just slowly drop the voltage if temps are in check.
> What i did was ran the stress tool at stock checked what voltage went up to then recorded it then check what my m/b set 4.4 to and picked a voltage in the middle that i knew wouldnt fry my chip, then on that preset .load tested and checked temps then tested with games i play also checking temps.adjusted voltage repeat till it failed then back to the last voltage that was stable.
> Just something u could try unless any of the more experienced people have any suggestions ?


You'll learn way more if you do it the right way.

See what your stock voltage is, or just pick something nice like 1.1V. Set VID to 1.1 and VID to vid+0.6 (or just keep it at 1.9; the point is just to make sure input voltage isnt the problem). Set ram to stock, ring multiplier to stock (sometimes you need 1 lower than stock as stock will default to adaptive), ring voltage to ~1.15 (again, safely low yet high enough that it shouldn't be your problem). Then just ramp your core multiplier up 1 multiplier at a time, running 1 loop of x264 (or any other short and easy stress test) on each (you can watch a 23 minute TV episode on netflix in the background while doing each loop). If it fails the loop, bump VID by 0.02. If it passes, bump the multiplier one more.

Most importantly, record everything. By doing this you learn a lot about your chip. Note that passing one loop of x264 is not the equivalent of stability; you might need .05V more to get it truly stable. So stop when you get up to maybe 70C and you can then start working on higher levels of stability as you go forward.

And of course, there are other right ways.


----------



## gap30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sav4*
> 
> AT Gap30
> 
> Im a bit of a noob at oc to
> Have you tried any of the presets in the bios for an oc at 4.4 then just slowly drop the voltage if temps are in check.
> What i did was ran the stress tool at stock checked what voltage went up to then recorded it then check what my m/b set 4.4 to and picked a voltage in the middle that i knew wouldnt fry my chip, then on that preset .load tested and checked temps then tested with games i play also checking temps.adjusted voltage repeat till it failed then back to the last voltage that was stable.
> Just something u could try unless any of the more experienced people have any suggestions ?


If i use oc genie on my mobo (msi z97-g45) it gives me a 4.0mhz oc with 1.200vcore


----------



## gap30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> You'll learn way more if you do it the right way.
> 
> See what your stock voltage is, or just pick something nice like 1.1V. Set VID to 1.1 and VID to vid+0.6 (or just keep it at 1.9; the point is just to make sure input voltage isnt the problem). Set ram to stock, ring multiplier to stock (sometimes you need 1 lower than stock as stock will default to adaptive), ring voltage to ~1.15 (again, safely low yet high enough that it shouldn't be your problem). Then just ramp your core multiplier up 1 multiplier at a time, running 1 loop of x264 (or any other short and easy stress test) on each (you can watch a 23 minute TV episode on netflix in the background while doing each loop). If it fails the loop, bump VID by 0.02. If it passes, bump the multiplier one more.
> 
> Most importantly, record everything. By doing this you learn a lot about your chip. Note that passing one loop of x264 is not the equivalent of stability; you might need .05V more to get it truly stable. So stop when you get up to maybe 70C and you can then start working on higher levels of stability as you go forward.
> 
> And of course, there are other right ways.


If i run occt on stock it uses 1.12vcore roughly when cpu is 100% stressed

My ram stock is 1866

It needs a minimum of roughly 1.28vcore for a 4.4 oc


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Received my Silicon Lottery CPU, very nice thus far. Will be showing benchmarks next week.

4790K @ 5.0Ghz V-core: 1.27 CPU Input: 1.87

Nice


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Received my Silicon Lottery CPU, very nice thus far. Will be showing benchmarks next week.
> 
> 4790K @ 5.0Ghz V-core: 1.27 CPU Input: 1.87
> 
> Nice


congrats!


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Received my Silicon Lottery CPU, very nice thus far. Will be showing benchmarks next week.
> 
> 4790K @ 5.0Ghz V-core: 1.27 CPU Input: 1.87
> 
> Nice


Utter hax.


----------



## nSone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Received my Silicon Lottery CPU, very nice thus far. Will be showing benchmarks next week.
> 
> 4790K @ 5.0Ghz V-core: 1.27 CPU Input: 1.87
> 
> Nice


WOW!


----------



## Ganf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Received my Silicon Lottery CPU, very nice thus far. Will be showing benchmarks next week.
> 
> 4790K @ 5.0Ghz V-core: 1.27 CPU Input: 1.87
> 
> Nice


This is like putting money down on a horse at the track and then bribing the stableworkers to feed the rest that're running that day mealy feedstock, so that they all have the trots.

I propose that anyone using SiliconLottery.com be officially banned from anything fun. Not suffering the uncertainty of discovering your chip's performance on your own is a firm prerequisite for belonging to the race of PC gaming,flies in the face of all internet edicts and custom, and needs to be stopped.

My proposal remains firm until I decide to replace my 5930k with a 5ghz chip from an anonymous source....


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ganf*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Received my Silicon Lottery CPU, very nice thus far. Will be showing benchmarks next week.
> 
> 4790K @ 5.0Ghz V-core: 1.27 CPU Input: 1.87
> 
> Nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is like putting money down on a horse at the track and then bribing the stableworkers to feed the rest that're running that day mealy feedstock, so that they all have the trots.
> 
> I propose that anyone using SiliconLottery.com be officially banned from anything fun. Not suffering the uncertainty of discovering your chip's performance on your own is a firm prerequisite for belonging to the race of PC gaming,flies in the face of all internet edicts and custom, and needs to be stopped.
> 
> My proposal remains firm until I decide to replace my 5930k with a 5ghz chip from an anonymous source....
Click to expand...

Each to their own bud. I am all for buying a chip and hoping for a golden OC as many have done which includes myself. However for a small premium I preferred going down a tested and proven route rather than blind luck this time. Either way you enjoy a performance increase...so everyone is a winner regardless of the means.


----------



## Ganf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Each to their own bud. I am all for buying a chip and hoping for a golden OC as many have done which includes myself. However for a small premium I preferred going down a tested and proven route rather than blind luck this time. Either way you enjoy a performance increase...so everyone is a winner regardless of the means.


I just regret not finding siliconlottery.com before making my recent purchase, and thus have to fill the role of the hypothetical crab in a barrel to anyone who dines on their sweet, sweet forbidden fruit...


----------



## BoredErica

Comon mengggg.

CPU bottlenecked games.

...Chess analysis 12 hours a day every day.

I need that CPU performance. I need that overclock.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Received my Silicon Lottery CPU, very nice thus far. Will be showing benchmarks next week.
> 
> 4790K @ 5.0Ghz V-core: 1.27 CPU Input: 1.87
> 
> Nice


Is that the Voltage for 5Ghz boot or for RealBench stable.?


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Received my Silicon Lottery CPU, very nice thus far. Will be showing benchmarks next week.
> 
> 4790K @ 5.0Ghz V-core: 1.27 CPU Input: 1.87
> 
> Nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that the Voltage for 5Ghz boot or for RealBench stable.?
Click to expand...

That is Stable voltage. Currently I have run Aida64 for a couple of hours, I have run a loop of Intel Stress Test for 4 hours, Run a few instances of Cinebench, Entire 3DMark suit on loop. Currently all good. Will run realbench early next week and will also be going over the CPU and Silicon lottery service in a seperate thread.


----------



## flexy123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> That is Stable voltage. Currently I have run Aida64 for a couple of hours, I have run a loop of Intel Stress Test for 4 hours, Run a few instances of Cinebench, Entire 3DMark suit on loop. Currently all good. Will run realbench early next week and will also be going over the CPU and Silicon lottery service in a seperate thread.


temps?


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flexy123*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> That is Stable voltage. Currently I have run Aida64 for a couple of hours, I have run a loop of Intel Stress Test for 4 hours, Run a few instances of Cinebench, Entire 3DMark suit on loop. Currently all good. Will run realbench early next week and will also be going over the CPU and Silicon lottery service in a seperate thread.
> 
> 
> 
> temps?
Click to expand...

When running CPU Stress Tests I see 65-70 Max, but thats usually with my H80i running on quite. I will run more tests to get a temp average.


----------



## rt123

Delided right.??


----------



## Stacey2911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Received my Silicon Lottery CPU, very nice thus far. Will be showing benchmarks next week.
> 
> 4790K @ 5.0Ghz V-core: 1.27 CPU Input: 1.87
> 
> Nice


Goddamn those Silicon Lottery Chips are ridiculous. I need 1.275v just to hit 4.5Ghz







Granted I'm on a 4690k, but still.


----------



## generalkayoss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stacey2911*
> 
> Goddamn those Silicon Lottery Chips are ridiculous. I need 1.275v just to hit 4.5Ghz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Granted I'm on a 4690k, but still.


I agree! Takes me 1.3v to get 4.5 stable on 4670k :/


----------



## MattsBattlerig

It's so damn unfair... My i5 4670K takes 1.22 volts for 4.2Ghz and 4.5Ghz just doesn't happen for unless i use 1.3V or something stupid


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattsBattlerig*
> 
> It's so damn unfair... My i5 4670K takes 1.22 volts for 4.2Ghz and 4.5Ghz just doesn't happen for unless i use 1.3V or something stupid


1.3v for 45x sounds completely normal for a 4670k.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> 1.3v for 45x sounds completely normal for a 4670k.


+1 my old 4770k need 1.27v for 4500 but the problem the temp it will hit +80c on crysis 3









now the 4790k need 1.2v for 4500 with 60c on crysis 3


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> +1 my old 4770k need 1.27v for 4500 but the problem the temp it will hit +80c on crysis 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now the 4790k need 1.2v for 4500 with 60c on crysis 3


I am still unsure how I feel about the Devils Canyon Series. I really want my client to give me the computer back that I made with the 4690k. I had It overclocked to 4.2Ghz using maybe 1.1v on the Cores?

My 4770k Delidded is at 4.5Ghz using 1.275Core V and Have run 4.6Ghz at 1.325V- 1.35V which In South Louisiana Ambients of 85F +++ Runs really hot Lmao.

The Temps at 1.275 are Right in the Lower 70C Range. Very Doable.

The Cautious One.

An Example that I have record of was Stress testing a 4770s (Turbo is 3.9Ghz) after 15min of Realbench 2.2 for 15 min using 8 gb of Ram Was a WHOPPING 53c with ambients at 65F)


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> +1 my old 4770k need 1.27v for 4500 but the problem the temp it will hit +80c on crysis 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now the 4790k need 1.2v for 4500 with 60c on crysis 3


My understanding is the first gen Haswell is much hotter (worse internal tim) than second gen (dc) is? So 1.3v is easy on my 4690k but may not be so on a 4670k.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> I am still unsure how I feel about the Devils Canyon Series. I really want my client to give me the computer back that I made with the 4690k. I had It overclocked to 4.2Ghz using maybe 1.1v on the Cores?
> 
> My 4770k Delidded is at 4.5Ghz using 1.275Core V and Have run 4.6Ghz at 1.325V- 1.35V which In South Louisiana Ambients of 85F +++ Runs really hot Lmao.
> 
> The Temps at 1.275 are Right in the Lower 70C Range. Very Doable.
> 
> The Cautious One.
> 
> An Example that I have record of was Stress testing a 4770s (Turbo is 3.9Ghz) after 15min of Realbench 2.2 for 15 min using 8 gb of Ram Was a WHOPPING 53c with ambients at 65F)


my 4790k not that good chip it have 1.23v stock vcore for 4.4ghz under loading

i can do 4.6ghz with 1.26v and 4.7ghz need 1.31v i cant get 4.8ghz stable

but the good thing the temp with 1.32v never pass 70c in games the 4770k @1.25v hit 82c on crysis 3 with same cooling i use now Noctua D14
Quote:


> My understanding is the first gen Haswell is much hotter (worse internal tim) than second gen (dc) is? So 1.3v is easy on my 4690k but may not be so on a 4670k.


Yes the haswell refresh run cooler 8c than first haswell so with good cooling you will be able to use 1.35v for 24/7 oc with good temp 70c


----------



## Stacey2911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> my 4790k not that good chip it have 1.23v stock vcore for 4.4ghz under loading
> 
> i can do 4.6ghz with 1.26v and 4.7ghz need 1.31v i cant get 4.8ghz stable
> 
> but the good thing the temp with 1.32v never pass 70c in games the 4770k @1.25v hit 82c on crysis 3 with same cooling i use now Noctua D14
> Yes the haswell refresh run cooler 8c than first haswell so with good cooling you will be able to use 1.35v for 24/7 oc with good temp 70c


That's a decent chip. I know compared to my chip, it's not quite an apples to apples comparison, but I need 1.4v to hold 4.6Ghz stable. That's up from 1.275v at 4.5Ghz.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> My understanding is the first gen Haswell is much hotter (worse internal tim) than second gen (dc) is? So 1.3v is easy on my 4690k but may not be so on a 4670k.


I'm using air cooler and can happily use 1.35v with HT off. It's mainly the 4770k that suffers relative to the 4790k, because when you use the same voltages, a lot that would sit at 78c for a 4790k will be at ~88-90c for a 4770k probably. There's some variance, and the temperature gap in absolute degrees celcius increases as temperature rises.
Quote:


> That's a decent chip. I know compared to my chip, it's not quite an apples to apples comparison, but I need 1.4v to hold 4.6Ghz stable. That's up from 1.275v at 4.5Ghz.


That's an extremely unusual voltage jump, was you using high enough input voltage?


----------



## Stacey2911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> I'm using air cooler and can happily use 1.35v with HT off. It's mainly the 4770k that suffers relative to the 4790k, because when you use the same voltages, a lot that would sit at 78c for a 4790k will be at ~88-90c for a 4770k probably. There's some variance, and the temperature gap in absolute degrees celcius increases as temperature rises.
> That's an extremely unusual voltage jump, was you using high enough input voltage?


Yeah, tested all the way up to 2.1v input, I thought it was rather strange too. But my 4690k scales decently enough with voltage under 4.6Ghz, it just needs a huge bump to go from 4.5Ghz to 4.6Ghz. I've tried increasing Ring Bus voltage up to 1.2v, Input up to aforementioned voltage, even fiddled with system agents, SA, etc, all the finer tuning points of system stability. (I know they're more related to RAM stability, but I was trying to eliminate all factors). And yeah, no pocket aces for me, I'm hitting a vcore wall at 4.6Ghz









Unless someone with more knowledge has any idea? I'd be happy to post my Bios settings @ 4.6Ghz if anyone wants to chime in with advice on how I can lower vcore and maintain stability, cause I'm clueless. I was sure with how my voltage was scaling before 4.6Ghz that I should have been able to hit 4.8/4.9Ghz with 1.4v, if not 5Ghz, but it just won't


----------



## PaycheckNZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackhole2013*
> 
> Yep for reall my Kingston hyper-x 8gig ddr3 2666 at 11-13-13-32 at 1.65v can run at ddr3 2933 12-14-14-35 at 1.67v and I swear it makes my computer slower cause theres so many timing settings besides the four basic timimgs that I dont know what to do with them so there all at auto ...


Yes, in general it can be hard to get an actual improvement, however I can testify that I got a good improvement going from 1866 9-10-9-27 to 2200 10-11-10-29.

Being a developer, I wrote my own program which performs many repeated linear reads and writes as well as random reads and writes on a very large block of memory, and measured a > 8% improvement. Being a program I wrote myself, I know exactly how it translates into real-world gains.
It took a lot of work, and various other speeds I tried which I would have though in theory would be faster, actually turned out to be worse.

Oh, and what's more, that's running at a stock 1.5V!

My time experimenting with that stuff now though is at an end. I can no longer afford to over-tighten the timings and end up with something requiring a bios reset as I can no longer get to the MB battery easily due to having a larger video card.


----------



## s74r1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaycheckNZ*
> 
> Yes, in general it can be hard to get an actual improvement, however I can testify that I got a good improvement going from 1866 9-10-9-27 to 2200 10-11-10-29.
> 
> Being a developer, I wrote my own program which performs many repeated linear reads and writes as well as random reads and writes on a very large block of memory, and measured a > 8% improvement. Being a program I wrote myself, I know exactly how it translates into real-world gains.
> It took a lot of work, and various other speeds I tried which I would have though in theory would be faster, actually turned out to be worse.
> 
> Oh, and what's more, that's running at a stock 1.5V!
> 
> My time experimenting with that stuff now though is at an end. I can no longer afford to over-tighten the timings and end up with something requiring a bios reset as I can no longer get to the MB battery easily due to having a larger video card.


Interesting, care to share this app? I'm curious too. synthetics don't always translate into real world performance.


----------



## Stacey2911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s74r1*
> 
> Interesting, care to share this app? I'm curious too. synthetics don't always translate into real world performance.


I'd also be curious as to if you still have this app, it wouldn't hurt to have a other bench available for RAM, not many benches reflect changes in timings very well.


----------



## BoredErica

Well on second thought, paying like an extra $300 for 5ghz chip is pretty expensive. IF the average DC oc gets to like, 4.7, that's $100 per extra 100mhz. I wonder if that 300mhz will really make a difference in my tasks.


----------



## Stacey2911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Well on second thought, paying like an extra $300 for 5ghz chip is pretty expensive. IF the average DC oc gets to like, 4.7, that's $100 per extra 100mhz. I wonder if that 300mhz will really make a difference in my tasks.


You're not only paying for 5Ghz, you're paying for a golden chip, as most of them do 5Ghz under 1.3v, which means you could most likely easily push 5.5Ghz under custom water with a delid. Most people I've seen buy chips from Silicon Lottery buy them because they have too much money, and they think buying a 5Ghz chip and throwing in settings that are almost guaranteed to work, makes them a sick overclocker, or because they are sick overclockers, and they understand that a chip pushing 5Ghz at such low voltages will have some tasty headroom.

EDIT: I don't know about DC specifically, but the average OC on the Haswell OC thread is 4.5Ghz at 1.3v. But a lot of people are limited by cooling and could most likely push higher with not too much extra voltage.


----------



## PaycheckNZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stacey2911*
> 
> I'd also be curious as to if you still have this app, it wouldn't hurt to have a other bench available for RAM, not many benches reflect changes in timings very well.


Better than that, here's my source code:
http://homepages.vodafone.co.nz/~tawa47a/Malc/source/MemPerfTest.cpp
http://homepages.vodafone.co.nz/~tawa47a/Malc/source/MemPerfTest.vcxproj
I used VS2010 Express.

It does 4 main tests, plus a single-pass of merge sort in the middle which just sets up the random ordering. I did it that way specifically because it ensures that as with a linked-list, the next bit of RAM to fetch cannot be known until the current request is filled. If I just read from an array of random locations, then I can't ensure the read is complete before the next one is issued. It also sort of gives a somewhat real-world result.

My results:
1866 9-10-9-27:
Sequential Write Test... 436ms
Sequential Read Test... 427ms
Merge Sort... 4600ms
Random Write Test... 579ms
Random Read Test... 554ms

2200 10-11-10-29:
Sequential Write Test... 428ms
Sequential Read Test... 429ms
Merge Sort... 4315ms
Random Write Test... 536ms
Random Read Test... 510ms

The sequential tests are more or less the same speed, as was generally the case among all the settings I tried, but the random access is improved. The merge sort suggests that it might in some cases translate to about 6.6% real-world improvement.

I don't know if it is useful for comparing between systems, but it should at least be a bit useful for quickly comparing different RAM settings on the same system.


----------



## Stacey2911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaycheckNZ*
> 
> Better than that, here's my source code:
> http://homepages.vodafone.co.nz/~tawa47a/Malc/source/MemPerfTest.cpp
> http://homepages.vodafone.co.nz/~tawa47a/Malc/source/MemPerfTest.vcxproj
> I used VS2010 Express.
> 
> It does 4 main tests, plus a single-pass of merge sort in the middle which just sets up the random ordering. I did it that way specifically because it ensures that as with a linked-list, the next bit of RAM to fetch cannot be known until the current request is filled. If I just read from an array of random locations, then I can't ensure the read is complete before the next one is issued. It also sort of gives a somewhat real-world result.
> 
> My results:
> 1866 9-10-9-27:
> Sequential Write Test... 436ms
> Sequential Read Test... 427ms
> Merge Sort... 4600ms
> Random Write Test... 579ms
> Random Read Test... 554ms
> 
> 2200 10-11-10-29:
> Sequential Write Test... 428ms
> Sequential Read Test... 429ms
> Merge Sort... 4315ms
> Random Write Test... 536ms
> Random Read Test... 510ms
> 
> The sequential tests are more or less the same speed, as was generally the case among all the settings I tried, but the random access is improved. The merge sort suggests that it might in some cases translate to about 6.6% real-world improvement.
> 
> I don't know if it is useful for comparing between systems, but it should at least be a bit useful for quickly comparing different RAM settings on the same system.


That's exactly what I want it for









Just for comparing different settings on my own kit, so far I've managed 1600Mhz 7-8-7-24 2T 1.6v, and 2133Mhz 10-11-10-28 1T 1.6v, and while the latter feels slightly snappier, I'm not sure if it's just me wanting it to be faster, or if it actually is.

I hate to ask, by I've never compiled code in my life, I don't suppose someone here could compile a 64bit version for me as an executable, or even as an app that I can access with the command line.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Well on second thought, paying like an extra $300 for 5ghz chip is pretty expensive. IF the average DC oc gets to like, 4.7, that's $100 per extra 100mhz. I wonder if that 300mhz will really make a difference in my tasks.


i cannot even tell the difference in stock 4790k 4.2ghz and 4.7ghz. Aisuite tells me thats a 12% overclock. My gtx 970 is at 99% just as often at stock as it is oc.

I still run it oc but only at 4.6 1.25v for 24/7. My DC is only average and i see no point to raise temps 6c just get 4.7 @1.32v.

My point is 10% gains are difficult to notice at this performance level. 4.7 to 5 giggles is something like a 10% difference.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stacey2911*
> 
> You're not only paying for 5Ghz, you're paying for a golden chip, as most of them do 5Ghz under 1.3v, which means you could most likely easily push 5.5Ghz under custom water with a delid. Most people I've seen buy chips from Silicon Lottery buy them because they have too much money, and they think buying a 5Ghz chip and throwing in settings that are almost guaranteed to work, makes them a sick overclocker, or because they are sick overclockers, and they understand that a chip pushing 5Ghz at such low voltages will have some tasty headroom.
> 
> EDIT: I don't know about DC specifically, but the average OC on the Haswell OC thread is 4.5Ghz at 1.3v. But a lot of people are limited by cooling and could most likely push higher with not too much extra voltage.


I started this thread and did all the entries in the chart myself, so I know about what's on my chart lol. I think people over-estimate the headroom from delid and water cooling. I bet it'll give me a whopping 0 mhz increase if I leave just one OC for everything because chess really hurts a CPU. But I guess I could have a 5ghz chip, do 5ghz for chess, 5.2ghz for games. I don't see direct evidence that a chip with extra high frequency at a given voltage is going to be able to increase its overclock with much less voltage increase though. There are probably a few posts in this thread somewhere for cpus somewhat comparable to the 5ghz chip, but I can't dig through all 16,000 posts.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> i cannot even tell the difference in stock 4790k 4.2ghz and 4.7ghz. Aisuite tells me thats a 12% overclock. My gtx 970 is at 99% just as often at stock as it is oc.
> 
> I still run it oc but only at 4.6 1.25v for 24/7. My DC is only average and i see no point to raise temps 6c just get 4.7 @1.32v.
> 
> My point is 10% gains are difficult to notice at this performance level. 4.7 to 5 giggles is something like a 10% difference.


There are times where stuff is single-threaded and the operation takes forever, like enabling a mod for Skyrim. 25%, pegged... Skyrim/Oblivion are still both CPU bottlenecks except if you use crazy ENBs. But once the GPU is good enough you're of course back to CPU bottleneck.

It's hard to benchmark performance gains in the worst parts of say, Oblivion, because that's always in combat with lots of NPCs. I still wonder how much my fps will go up though. I guess I could test this myself by downclocking my CPU.


----------



## Stacey2911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I started this thread and did all the entries in the chart myself, so I know lol. I think people over-estimate the headroom from delid and water cooling. I bet it'll give me a whopping 0 mhz increase.


Ahhh, my bad, I didn't realise, hahaha.

My bad choice of words, probably not EASY to hit 5.5Ghz, but I'm sure that it would be doable. I know that at 1.3v, I've got a fair amount of thermal headroom, it's just that my chip doesn't scale well with voltage past 4.5Ghz. But these are golden 5Ghz chips, surely something that can do 5 giggles at 1.275v could push 5.5Ghz with a delid, some chunky custom water and some nice fat rads.


----------



## jdorje

Doing some experiments with my 4690k/z97x-sli and I found the strangest thing.

Dropping the input voltage raises power draw and temperature - significantly.

At 38x multiplier, 0.99V VID, auto for most other settings. With 1.75V input voltage (approximately the default), x264 has a 54W max IA core power draw. Dropping input voltage to 1.5V, the power draw jumps to 62V. There's an accompanying (small) increase in temperatures.

I've seen this at least three times at low multipliers/vcore/input voltage values; it is reproducable. LLC setting (normally on "auto", so you might think that dropping input voltage raises LLC and thus leads to more power) does not appear to be the issue, as it continues happening with LLC on "normal".

Edit: There is no performance difference in the two settings - 577 under cinebench with the change in input voltage, but there is that power draw difference still.

Why could this be happening?


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stacey2911*
> 
> You're not only paying for 5Ghz, you're paying for a golden chip, as most of them do 5Ghz under 1.3v, which means you could most likely easily push 5.5Ghz under custom water with a delid. Most people I've seen buy chips from Silicon Lottery buy them because they have too much money, and they think buying a 5Ghz chip and throwing in settings that are almost guaranteed to work, makes them a sick overclocker, or because they are sick overclockers, and they understand that a chip pushing 5Ghz at such low voltages will have some tasty headroom.
> 
> EDIT: I don't know about DC specifically, but the average OC on the Haswell OC thread is 4.5Ghz at 1.3v. But a lot of people are limited by cooling and could most likely push higher with not too much extra voltage.


The median OC at 1.3V on a 4790k is either 4.7 or 4.8. If you're getting a chip that does 5.0 at 1.3V then you are paying for a minimal jump in performance, yes. But minimal increase in performance is what overclocking is all about. Also, there really is no other way to get faster single-core performance than a 4790k, so monetarily this could be worth it for some applications.

Unfortunately it's not possible to know if that 5.0 at 1.3V translates to 5.5V at 1.45V (unlikely) or to 5.1V at 1.45V (highly likely). At this high voltage motherboard and PSU do play a significant role though.


----------



## Stacey2911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> The median OC at 1.3V on a 4790k is either 4.7 or 4.8. If you're getting a chip that does 5.0 at 1.3V then you are paying for a minimal jump in performance, yes. But minimal increase in performance is what overclocking is all about. Also, there really is no other way to get faster single-core performance than a 4790k, so monetarily this could be worth it for some applications.
> 
> Unfortunately it's not possible to know if that 5.0 at 1.3V translates to 5.5V at 1.45V (unlikely) or to 5.1V at 1.45V (highly likely). At this high voltage motherboard and PSU do play a significant role though.


Some of these chips are doing 5Ghz at 1.275v, which is the same voltage my 4690k needs to hit 4.5Ghz stable. I know under those kinds of extreme conditions, power delivery starts to matter a hell of a lot more then normal (not saying it doesn't matter regularly, but the average 4.5Ghz OC for my chip can be had with a dirt cheap board and PSU), but surely something with such crazy voltage scaling, assuming ideal conditions, would continue to scale relatively well for another 500Mhz?

I'm no engineer, it's just if we compare the voltage scaling of non-golden chips, most of us are hitting voltage walls at 4.4 Ghz - 4.8 Ghz, usually requiring massive jumps from around 1.3v to 1.4v and up, so if these Silicon Lottery chips are scaling so well up to 5 Ghz, surely 5.5 Ghz could be had with one of the top tier air coolers and a delid at around 1.4 - 1.45v.

Like I said, I'm no engineer, and this is all anecdotal evidence at best, so I welcome discussion about it, maybe other peoples points of view on the subject









Or if someone wants to bite the bullet and just buy one and give it a go, I'd be happy with that too. I'd do it myself if funds permitted, but it took me 12 months to save for my current sig rig, so almost 1/4 of the cost of my rig is no easy sum for me to produce in expendable.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stacey2911*
> 
> Some of these chips are doing 5Ghz at 1.275v, which is the same voltage my 4690k needs to hit 4.5Ghz stable. I know under those kinds of extreme conditions, power delivery starts to matter a hell of a lot more then normal (not saying it doesn't matter regularly, but the average 4.5Ghz OC for my chip can be had with a dirt cheap board and PSU), but surely something with such crazy voltage scaling, assuming ideal conditions, would continue to scale relatively well for another 500Mhz?
> 
> I'm no engineer, it's just if we compare the voltage scaling of non-golden chips, most of us are hitting voltage walls at 4.4 Ghz - 4.8 Ghz, usually requiring massive jumps from around 1.3v to 1.4v and up, so if these Silicon Lottery chips are scaling so well up to 5 Ghz, surely 5.5 Ghz could be had with one of the top tier air coolers and a delid at around 1.4 - 1.45v.
> 
> Like I said, I'm no engineer, and this is all anecdotal evidence at best, so I welcome discussion about it, maybe other peoples points of view on the subject
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or if someone wants to bite the bullet and just buy one and give it a go, I'd be happy with that too. I'd do it myself if funds permitted, but it took me 12 months to save for my current sig rig, so almost 1/4 of the cost of my rig is no easy sum for me to produce in expendable.


5.5 ? noway. 5.1 maybe 5.2 on air/water below 1.45v possibly but not very stable.

your logic is good but even on a golden chip the Great wall of haswell will step in and need .100v for 100mhz somewhere.


----------



## Stacey2911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> 5.5 ? noway. 5.1 maybe 5.2 on air/water below 1.45v possibly but not very stable.
> 
> your logic is good but even on a golden chip the Great wall of haswell will step in and need .100v for 100mhz somewhere.


I've never done any extreme over clocking, my highest clock speed for anything ever is 4.7 GHz in my sig rig, and I couldn't get it stable because of Haswell's great voltage wall









But yeah, that's pretty much all I'm using, just anecdotal evidence and logic, I incite more people to weigh in, especially if they have any engineering under their belt or have experience extreme OC'ing Haswell or Devil's Canyon specifically.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stacey2911*
> 
> I've never done any extreme over clocking, my highest clock speed for anything ever is 4.7 GHz in my sig rig, and I couldn't get it stable because of Haswell's great voltage wall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But yeah, that's pretty much all I'm using, just anecdotal evidence and logic, I incite more people to weigh in, especially if they have any engineering under their belt or have experience extreme OC'ing Haswell or Devil's Canyon specifically.


My experience is with the 7 haswell cpus I have owned (sold 3) and overclocked them all. Scaling always falls off. On mine it was usually in the 1.28 - 1.35v area where the big step would be.

Example : A decent cpu will scale up to 1.32v only needing roughly .04v per 100mhz to stabilize. Then the next multiple may need 1.42v or even 1.45v to get stable.


----------



## Stacey2911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> My experience is with the 7 haswell cpus I have owned (sold 3) and overclocked them all. Scaling always falls off. On mine it was usually in the 1.28 - 1.35v area where the big step would be.
> 
> Example : A decent cpu will scale up to 1.32v only needing roughly .04v per 100mhz to stabilize. Then the next multiple may need 1.42v or even 1.45v to get stable.


I know voltage always scales off eventually, I'm more speculating on whether these golden chips could maintain half decent scaling up to 5.5 GHz.


----------



## Quantum Reality

*PaycheckNZ:* Thanks for the source! Would you be able to provide an x86 and x64 binary (although to be fair to G3258 and older CPU owners you might not be able to include AVX or SSE4) for people who do not have VS2010?









General comments re: voltage

It is not surprising that the frequency jump per voltage increment falls off after a certain point. Heat output from an electrical device goes linearly with the frequency and quadratically with the voltage, so at least one factor is how much heat your CPU is generating as well as how much is being taken away by the heatsink. For whatever reason some CPUs out of a distribution of CPUs have extremely low voltage requirements for the frequencies required, and these are the ones that hit the "silicon lottery".


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quantum Reality*
> 
> *PaycheckNZ:* Thanks for the source! Would you be able to provide an x86 and x64 binary (although to be fair to G3258 and older CPU owners you might not be able to include AVX or SSE4) for people who do not have VS2010?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> General comments re: voltage
> 
> It is not surprising that the frequency jump per voltage increment falls off after a certain point. Heat output from an electrical device goes linearly with the frequency and quadratically with the voltage, so at least one factor is how much heat your CPU is generating as well as how much is being taken away by the heatsink. *For whatever reason* some CPUs out of a distribution of CPUs have extremely low voltage requirements for the frequencies required, and these are the ones that hit the "silicon lottery".


The reason is directly proportional to sales of cpus and yeilds at the factory. The best silicon that offers the best return per volt often ends up in laptops.


----------



## vb10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> My experience is with the 7 haswell cpus I have owned (sold 3) and overclocked them all. Scaling always falls off. On mine it was usually in the 1.28 - 1.35v area where the big step would be.
> 
> Example : A decent cpu will scale up to 1.32v only needing roughly .04v per 100mhz to stabilize. Then the next multiple may need 1.42v or even 1.45v to get stable.


Did any of your 4770Ks max out at 44x at around 1.3v?

Mine is currently running at 44x with 1.35v and an input voltage of 2.1v. I previously used a lower input voltage and vcore required 1.39v. Temps around high 70/low 80 (de-lidded).

45x didn't work out with as much as 2.2v input and 1.44vcore









Is the considered safe input voltage still around 2.2v with air cooling?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vb10*
> 
> Did any of your 4770Ks max out at 44x at around 1.3v?
> 
> Mine is currently running at 44x with 1.35v and an input voltage of 2.1v. I previously used a lower input voltage and vcore required 1.39v. Temps around high 70/low 80 (de-lidded).
> 
> 45x didn't work out with as much as 2.2v input and 1.44vcore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is the considered safe input voltage still around 2.2v with air cooling?


the 4770k thats in my sons rig does 4.4 @ 1.255. Thats the 24/7 profile actually. It can do 4.5 at 1.29.

You shouldnt need 2.2 at that vcore. Try lowering cache to 3.5 1.150v and reduce input to 1.85v. The cache doesnt matter anyway.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vb10*
> 
> Did any of your 4770Ks max out at 44x at around 1.3v?
> 
> Mine is currently running at 44x with 1.35v and an input voltage of 2.1v. I previously used a lower input voltage and vcore required 1.39v. Temps around high 70/low 80 (de-lidded).
> 
> 45x didn't work out with as much as 2.2v input and 1.44vcore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is the considered safe input voltage still around 2.2v with air cooling?


oh thats very poor chip my old 4770k can do 4.2ghz 1.2v and 4.4ghz 1.26v and 4.5ghz 1.28v never try anything over that


----------



## Quantum Reality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Quantum Reality*
> 
> *PaycheckNZ:* Thanks for the source! Would you be able to provide an x86 and x64 binary (although to be fair to G3258 and older CPU owners you might not be able to include AVX or SSE4) for people who do not have VS2010?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> General comments re: voltage
> 
> It is not surprising that the frequency jump per voltage increment falls off after a certain point. Heat output from an electrical device goes linearly with the frequency and quadratically with the voltage, so at least one factor is how much heat your CPU is generating as well as how much is being taken away by the heatsink. *For whatever reason* some CPUs out of a distribution of CPUs have extremely low voltage requirements for the frequencies required, and these are the ones that hit the "silicon lottery".
> 
> 
> 
> The reason is directly proportional to sales of cpus and yeilds at the factory. The best silicon that offers the best return per volt often ends up in laptops.
Click to expand...

It's not totally deliberate by Intel though, the sheer fact of the yields being at least somewhat statistical in nature is going to give rise to "tails" where those CPUs perform exceptionally well.

That being said it's possible to purposely bias that distribution, but I wouldn't know exactly how the engineers could do that.


----------



## vb10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> the 4770k thats in my sons rig does 4.4 @ 1.255. Thats the 24/7 profile actually. It can do 4.5 at 1.29.
> 
> You shouldnt need 2.2 at that vcore. Try lowering cache to 3.5 1.150v and reduce input to 1.85v. The cache doesnt matter anyway.


I think I already tried that and it didn't work out. Setting the input to 2.1v is what allowed me to lower vcore to 1.35. I'll try it again though!


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stacey2911*
> 
> I know voltage always scales off eventually, I'm more speculating on whether these golden chips could maintain half decent scaling up to 5.5 GHz.


In my limited experience, lack of scaling is just as much due to motherboard or psu.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vb10*
> 
> I think I already tried that and it didn't work out. Setting the input to 2.1v is what allowed me to lower vcore to 1.35. I'll try it again though!


I also require ludicrously high input voltage past 1.3-1.35v vid.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> as most of them do 5Ghz under 1.3v, which means you could most likely easily push 5.5Ghz under custom water with a delid.


A siliconlottery 1.275v chip is quoting bios voltage.. so 5.0 @1.295

My chip does ~4.5 @1.275 but needs ~1.4 for 4.7. So.. a 1.295v 5ghz chip would probably only do 5.2ghz if you went over 1.4v.
Quote:


> I'm more speculating on whether these golden chips could maintain half decent scaling up to 5.5 GHz.


In my experience around OCN and with some good ivy chips.. they'll only scale well to a point and then fall off a cliff just like regular chips. They're just offset further up on frequency, so 0.07v for 100mhz might happen at 5.1ghz instead of 4.6ghz.


----------



## PaycheckNZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stacey2911*
> 
> That's exactly what I want it for
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just for comparing different settings on my own kit, so far I've managed 1600Mhz 7-8-7-24 2T 1.6v, and 2133Mhz 10-11-10-28 1T 1.6v, and while the latter feels slightly snappier, I'm not sure if it's just me wanting it to be faster, or if it actually is.
> 
> I hate to ask, by I've never compiled code in my life, I don't suppose someone here could compile a 64bit version for me as an executable, or even as an app that I can access with the command line.


Okay. I hadn't compiled is as 64-bit earlier (the 32-bit version will run on x64), but I've compiled it as both now. Don't necessarily expect comparable results between them though, so just choose and run one of them.

Binaries and source code:
http://homepages.vodafone.co.nz/~tawa47a/Malc/source/MemPerfTest.zip
(13813 bytes)

Contents:
MemPerfTest_x86.exe
MemPerfTest_x64.exe
MemPerfTest.cpp
MemPerfTest.vcxproj


----------



## Stacey2911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaycheckNZ*
> 
> Okay. I hadn't compiled is as 64-bit earlier (the 32-bit version will run on x64), but I've compiled it as both now. Don't necessarily expect comparable results between them though, so just choose and run one of them.
> 
> Binaries and source code:
> http://homepages.vodafone.co.nz/~tawa47a/Malc/source/MemPerfTest.zip
> (13813 bytes)
> 
> Contents:
> MemPerfTest_x86.exe
> MemPerfTest_x64.exe
> MemPerfTest.cpp
> MemPerfTest.vcxproj


I thought 32 bit programs could only address 4Gb's of RAM?

Isn't that why we use 64 bit processors and programs?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> My experience is with the 7 haswell cpus I have owned (sold 3) and overclocked them all. Scaling always falls off. On mine it was usually in the 1.28 - 1.35v area where the big step would be.
> 
> Example : A decent cpu will scale up to 1.32v only needing roughly .04v per 100mhz to stabilize. Then the next multiple may need 1.42v or even 1.45v to get stable.


Yea, that is similar to the experience I have. I am not comfortable with making a CPU under 1.42v or higher do thousands of hours of chess. For gaming, I am.


----------



## PaycheckNZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stacey2911*
> 
> I thought 32 bit programs could only address 4Gb's of RAM?
> 
> Isn't that why we use 64 bit processors and programs?


The virtual address space would be limited to 4Gb, but how the OS maps that to physical memory is outside of the control of a simple Windows program.

Generally the virtual address space is scrambled to physical addresses all over your entire physical RAM. So even a test with a 1Gb chunk is going to test all sort of places all over every RAM chip you have. (You may have seen a memory scrambler setting in your BIOS which plays a role here). For performance testing isn't necessary to test the entire address space. Even if one stick performs differently to another, it should be amortized across all of the RAM accesses.
In order to ensure most of the reads have to come from RAM, It needs to be big enough that it somewhat dwarfs the size of the cache, and the access pattern needs to make reading from the cache inherently very unlikely. I have done both of those with the main tests. The merge sort test is the only one that lets it use the cache to a degree, which means it translates better to real-world performance gains.

For memory reliability testing using the entire physical address space would certainly be desirable, but I'm not really trying to do that.

The 64-bit version currently runs the exact same code with a test size of 1Gb, but I can change that easily enough. I'll work on the program some more if people seem to find it useful.


----------



## Stacey2911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaycheckNZ*
> 
> The virtual address space would be limited to 4Gb, but how the OS maps that to physical memory is outside of the control of a simple Windows program.
> 
> Generally the virtual address space is scrambled to physical addresses all over your entire physical RAM. So even a test with a 1Gb chunk is going to test all sort of places all over every RAM chip you have. (You may have seen a memory scrambler setting in your BIOS which plays a role here). For performance testing isn't necessary to test the entire address space. Even if one stick performs differently to another, it should be amortized across all of the RAM accesses.
> In order to ensure most of the reads have to come from RAM, It needs to be big enough that it somewhat dwarfs the size of the cache, and the access pattern needs to make reading from the cache inherently very unlikely. I have done both of those with the main tests. The merge sort test is the only one that lets it use the cache to a degree, which means it translates better to real-world performance gains.
> 
> For memory reliability testing using the entire physical address space would certainly be desirable, but I'm not really trying to do that.
> 
> The 64-bit version currently runs the exact same code with a test size of 1Gb, but I can change that easily enough. I'll work on the program some more if people seem to find it useful.


Ahhh, I see.

Well I think people would be interested in seeing a benchmark/stress test type tool if what you've coded so far ends up being useful, I haven't had a chance to get at my desk and fire it up and have some fun, but once I do, I'll be certain to leave a "review" of sorts for you about my experience with it.

I have been looking for a tool like this for a while, if it does what I am understanding it does, and have yet to come across anything else on the net that is useful for a thorough latency test.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vb10*
> 
> Did any of your 4770Ks max out at 44x at around 1.3v?
> 
> Mine is currently running at 44x with 1.35v and an input voltage of 2.1v. I previously used a lower input voltage and vcore required 1.39v. Temps around high 70/low 80 (de-lidded).
> 
> 45x didn't work out with as much as 2.2v input and 1.44vcore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is the considered safe input voltage still around 2.2v with air cooling?


Have you tried Leaving the input voltage to Auto?

I run mine 24/7 with cache ratio/ voltage set to auto at 4.5Ghz using 1.275v with ram set to 1866 mhz (native speed)

If I go to 4.6Ghz I need 1.35V on Cores and Ram needs to be dropped to 1600mhz.

THe Cautious One


----------



## vb10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Have you tried Leaving the input voltage to Auto?
> 
> I run mine 24/7 with cache ratio/ voltage set to auto at 4.5Ghz using 1.275v with ram set to 1866 mhz (native speed)
> 
> If I go to 4.6Ghz I need 1.35V on Cores and Ram needs to be dropped to 1600mhz.
> 
> THe Cautious One


Tried setting UEFI defaults and setting auto for input voltage. On next reboot, it sets fixed voltage, 1.9v input, and LLC level 1. Also tried 2.0v input and 1.46v core. At this point, I'm pretty sure this 4770k is just a dud.


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Have you tried Leaving the input voltage to Auto?
> 
> I run mine 24/7 with cache ratio/ voltage set to auto at 4.5Ghz using 1.275v with ram set to 1866 mhz (native speed)


On my gb board, leaving cache ratio at auto causes it to be scaled identically to the core ratio. At 46x core (or even close to that) this is unworkable.

And I have no way to read what the cache voltage is, which is annoying as hell.


----------



## Stacey2911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> On my gb board, leaving cache ratio at auto causes it to be scaled identically to the core ratio. At 46x core (or even close to that) this is unworkable.
> 
> And I have no way to read what the cache voltage is, which is annoying as hell.


Hwinfo can read cache voltage in Windows.

Am I the only person who's owns a gigabyte board that DOESN'T auto the cache when it's set at stock?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stacey2911*
> 
> Hwinfo can read cache voltage in Windows.
> 
> Am I the only person who's owns a gigabyte board that DOESN'T auto the cache when it's set at stock?


Some giga boards and bios revisions don't do that. However others, when using the "stock" uncore multiplier, treat that as 8-40x when the core is overclocked


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Some giga boards and bios revisions don't do that. However others, when using the "stock" uncore multiplier, treat that as 8-40x when the core is overclocked


My asus mobo in stock setting set the cash to 4000 all the time no drop but the voltage for the cash drop in idle


----------



## Chaython

Cache if at auto is constantly at the stock multiplier [equivalent to the cpu's] So 4ghz 4790k or 3.5ghz 4770k
Or at least in all cases I have experienced, however you should not have the voltage @ auto you should force "normal" if you're not overclocking it.


----------



## jdorje

Sounds like every board is different.

On my gb z97x-sli, setting the ring multiplier to "auto" causes it to match the core multiplier (adaptively, so it scales up and down).. This is the only way to get it to drop on idle (to 8, same as the core multiplier), but also means if your cure multiplier is 46x then that's what the ring is too, and no good comes as a result. Also, setting the ring voltage to "auto" causes an adaptive voltage; the problem here is there's no way to see what that voltage is so if I had 46x ring multiplier again, no good comes as a result.

Setting it to any other values works as you would expect. There is no setting-it-to-35-is-the-same-as-auto issue as other boards seem to have.

Edit: I saw "hwinfo can read the cache voltage in windows". That info has to be reported by the motherboard for hwinfo to get at it.


----------



## Stacey2911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Sounds like every board is different.
> 
> On my gb z97x-sli, setting the ring multiplier to "auto" causes it to match the core multiplier (adaptively, so it scales up and down).. This is the only way to get it to drop on idle (to 8, same as the core multiplier), but also means if your cure multiplier is 46x then that's what the ring is too, and no good comes as a result. Also, setting the ring voltage to "auto" causes an adaptive voltage; the problem here is there's no way to see what that voltage is so if I had 46x ring multiplier again, no good comes as a result.
> 
> Setting it to any other values works as you would expect. There is no setting-it-to-35-is-the-same-as-auto issue as other boards seem to have.
> 
> Edit: I saw "hwinfo can read the cache voltage in windows". That info has to be reported by the motherboard for hwinfo to get at it.


Oh, my bad, I wasn't aware your board couldn't report cache voltage. Correct me if I'm wrong, but voltage monitoring seems like it should be a basic feature for all Z97 boards? I understand not having a bunch of auxillary voltages, but surely the basics like core, cache, ram, vrms, etc?


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stacey2911*
> 
> Oh, my bad, I wasn't aware your board couldn't report cache voltage. Correct me if I'm wrong, but voltage monitoring seems like it should be a basic feature for all Z97 boards? I understand not having a bunch of auxillary voltages, but surely the basics like core, cache, ram, vrms, etc?


So you would think.

Is it possible I'm missing it? Where does it show (in hwinfo or motherboard monitoring software) for you?



(That voltage though...)


----------



## Stacey2911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> So you would think.
> 
> Is it possible I'm missing it? Where does it show (in hwinfo or motherboard monitoring software) for you?


I'll turn my PC on and screenshot it, gimme two minutes.

EDIT: My bad, my board appears to report every voltage under the sun EXCEPT Cache in Hwinfo. I guess it's just down to trusting set voltage in the bios. Sorry about that, I swore I had seen Cache voltage in there somewhere.


----------



## jdorje

I'm getting really frustrated by this input voltage issue.

Any time I drop the input voltage, the power usage goes up - a lot. I posted about this a few pages back, but here's another example:

39x/1.00V core, 39x/1.05V ring, auto (1.77V) input voltage: 55W cores, 66W package
39x/1.00V core, 39x/1.05V ring, 1.5V input voltage: 63W cores, 75W package

Could it be a display bug with hwinfo or presumably the motherboard? Temps don't seem to be higher, though the power difference isn't enough to be sure. I have this "issue" each and every time I change input voltage from default down to something lower like 1.5.

Edit: it does appear to be wrongly reported. Wattage at the wall is identical. Which, on the other hand, means that lowering input voltage is making zero difference in the CPU temperatures...


----------



## sav4

Hey guys I was wondering is x264 tester the same instructions as real bench h264 ?

One other thing if you have a difference of 10deg between 2 cores does that mean it has poor internal paste and I'd benefit from deliding ? it is only under stress testing I get it


----------



## Stacey2911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sav4*
> 
> Hey guys I was wondering is x264 tester the same instructions as real bench h264 ?
> 
> One other thing if you have a difference of 10deg between 2 cores does that mean it has poor internal paste and I'd benefit from deliding ? it is only under stress testing I get it


I don't know about x264, but as for the temp difference in those cores, which core is significantly hotter or cooler then the others?

I've noticed a trend with friends of mine and myself in that the 4th cores of our Haswells always run 5-10 degrees cooler then the first 3. I've got the 4690k, I've got a friend with a 4670k, and friend with a 4770, and another friend with a 4790k. And it's the same for all of us, and I've built all the machines, so there should be minimal difference in the thermal paste applications, and they are all using Arctic Ceramique.

EDIT: I'm aware of the different thermal interfaces between the DC chips and the others.


----------



## sav4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stacey2911*
> 
> I don't know about x264, but as for the temp difference in those cores, which core is significantly hotter or cooler then the others?
> 
> I've noticed a trend with friends of mine and myself in that the 4th cores of our Haswells always run 5-10 degrees cooler then the first 3. I've got the 4690k, I've got a friend with a 4670k, and friend with a 4770, and another friend with a 4790k. And it's the same for all of us, and I've built all the machines, so there should be minimal difference in the thermal paste applications, and they are all using Arctic Ceramique.
> 
> EDIT: I'm aware of the different thermal interfaces between the DC chips and the others.


Yer it's the 2 and3 vs 0 and1 on a 4770k


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sav4*
> 
> Hey guys I was wondering is x264 tester the same instructions as real bench h264 ?
> 
> One other thing if you have a difference of 10deg between 2 cores does that mean it has poor internal paste and I'd benefit from deliding ? it is only under stress testing I get it


It's the same set but our x264 set is a bit harder to pass.


----------



## jdorje

My computer was bored this past weekend (as I got into a good book) and so I took it upon myself to find required VID for each multiplier. Starting at 42x & 1.1V, I worked down to 30x and .80V, at .01V intervals. For each multiplier I did one x264 loop. Yeah this took 30 successful passes (one for each .01V) plus13 failed passes (one for each multiplier). I recorded other info like power usage, temperatures, vcore.

Some notes:



I used input voltage and ring settings that I thought would make for the easiest stability. Input voltage delta is 0.6, though I didn't drop below default which is 1.77. For cache settings I used 39x/1.05V, but dropped to auto/auto when the multiplier went below 39x (auto cache voltage seems significantly overvolted, which actually has a few degrees effect on temperatures).

Since I only passed one loop of x264 on each, it's a safe bet some of these are not "rock solid" stable. On the other hand, stability at lower multipliers seems extremely easy to verify - if it didn't crash in the first 30 seconds of x264, it probably wouldn't crash. I spent a couple days at the 30x multiplier with no issues.

I chose 30x because that's the 4690S setting. In fact, this is an extremely power-efficient setting. Hwinfo read 26 watts core power, 37W total chip power compared to about 5x that much at my 46x overclock. As I continued the test though, I realize that hwinfo (or rather, my motherboard's) power readings are not to be trusted. I started reading the wattage at the wall, which of course includes my whole system including a power-hungry GPU. Obviously for a gaming, the CPU power use isn't really a significant overhead. Still, measured at the wall, 30x/.8V is about 100W less (!) under load than 46x/1.285V.

On the higher (43+) multipliers, I did a bit of extra stability testing on the way back up. These would often fail on the 2nd or 3rd x264 loop, or doing an XTU bench run. Still they also aren't rock-solid stable by any means.

My actual overclock (46x/1.285V) is not included as it includes a bit of safety overvolting, and a higher cache ratio that also required some more core voltage.

The fit seems to be quadratic at first glance, but I'm not convinced this would be accurate at 45x and more. I suspect it might be cubic, or possibly quadratic at lower multipliers and cubic or higher at higher ones.

Finding the "lowest" stable VID at a certain multiplier is pretty far from a science. On the one hand, staying stable at a particular VID for a while doesn't necessarily mean it is stable; everyone knows this. But on the more-art-less-science other hand, just because a VID is stable but lowering the VID makes it turn unstable, does not necessarily mean that with a different set of peripheral options (input/cache), that lower VID couldn't be made stable. There are a few techniques for handling this, but one thing I've noticed is that a lower input voltage can sometimes, maybe, improve stability.


----------



## vb10

My 4770k takes 1.21v to remain stable at 42x


----------



## jdorje

Soooo....

45x with 1.21V vcore, 39x/1.05V uncore

with 1.85V input voltage it's unstable, crashing on the first loop of x264.

with 1.71V input voltage it passes 16 loops of x264.
Why?


----------



## Quantum Reality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Soooo....
> 
> 45x with 1.21V vcore, 39x/1.05V uncore
> 
> with 1.85V input voltage it's unstable, crashing on the first loop of x264.
> 
> with 1.71V input voltage it passes 16 loops of x264.
> Why?


There can be paradoxical voltage combinations that work even though they "shouldn't", and one just has to say, "well, okay" and roll with it.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quantum Reality*
> 
> There can be paradoxical voltage combinations that work even though they "shouldn't", and one just has to say, "well, okay" and roll with it.


That's kind of my feeling too, lol.

And by now Broadwell is coming in a few months. I really can't be bothered to test Haswell further.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vb10*
> 
> Tried setting UEFI defaults and setting auto for input voltage. On next reboot, it sets fixed voltage, 1.9v input, and LLC level 1. Also tried 2.0v input and 1.46v core. At this point, I'm pretty sure this 4770k is just a dud.


This is very possible.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> On my gb board, leaving cache ratio at auto causes it to be scaled identically to the core ratio. At 46x core (or even close to that) this is unworkable.
> 
> And I have no way to read what the cache voltage is, which is annoying as hell.


I should have stated I am in the ASUS BIOS (1603) on Maximus VI Formula z87

TCO


----------



## goldswimmerb

I seem to be able to get to 4.9GHz on my 4790k with 1.37v(Its a huge bump from the 1.27 required to be stable at 4.8) Ive tried pretty much everything an my chip will not reach 5ghz with less than 1.45, I guess Ill stop here and be happy with what I get (Im settling for 4.8 since Im nervous about degradation)

Maybe I should try lowering my UNICORE to x38 from the current x44?


----------



## jameyscott

Hey Darkwizzie guess who picked up a 4790k for his NAS.







Now I just need to pick up another MATX board for the g3258 I now have laying around.


----------



## jdorje

Hm why would you want a 4790k for a nas?

Anyway I think the multiplier->vcore function is quadratic. It's a very good fit.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Hm why would you want a 4790k for a nas?
> 
> Anyway I think the multiplier->vcore function is quadratic. It's a very good fit.


Because I also stream plex and plan on running a game server or two for friends.

and because why not?


----------



## flexy123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vb10*
> 
> Did any of your 4770Ks max out at 44x at around 1.3v?
> 
> Mine is currently running at 44x with 1.35v and an input voltage of 2.1v. I previously used a lower input voltage and vcore required 1.39v. Temps around high 70/low 80 (de-lidded).
> 
> 45x didn't work out with as much as 2.2v input and 1.44vcore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is the considered safe input voltage still around 2.2v with air cooling?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goldswimmerb*
> 
> I seem to be able to get to 4.9GHz on my 4790k with 1.37v(Its a huge bump from the 1.27 required to be stable at 4.8) Ive tried pretty much everything an my chip will not reach 5ghz with less than 1.45, I guess Ill stop here and be happy with what I get (Im settling for 4.8 since Im nervous about degradation)
> 
> Maybe I should try lowering my UNICORE to x38 from the current x44?


What you see here is very common, if not to say the rule, at least at those frequencies. Need to add 0.08 V - 0.1 V per multi.

It also has something positive: if you know you're stable at, say, 4.4Ghz and 1.28 you know that you will very likely need 1.38 for 4.5Ghz or 1.48 for 4.6Ghz
So you can actually predict whether the next-up multi would require unreasonable high voltages and can also predict whether your cooling would be sufficient...or whether it's worth it to delid from your current situation.

Example - My situation: Not delidded (after I "almost" destroyed my CPU trying)...I know my CPU needs 1.228 V for 4.4G.
4.6G would LIKELY require 1.428 (+/- whatever) which would be WAY too high for me under any circumstances, so delidding my 4770k would only give me 100mhz more at "reasonable" 1.328 V...therefore not worth the risk if I were to delid with the goal being able to OC better.


----------



## MentosFresh

My 4690k is at 4.9ghz, 1.3v, 68c max. Everything else is on default/auto. p95 blend ran for 2hrs stable. Is this safe? Do I have to fiddle with any other settings?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Hey Darkwizzie guess who picked up a 4790k for his NAS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I just need to pick up another MATX board for the g3258 I now have laying around.


Meow meow

woof woof


----------



## benjamen50

Edit: Lol whoops wrong thread.


----------



## PolRoger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stacey2911*
> 
> I know voltage always scales off eventually, I'm more speculating on whether these golden chips could maintain half decent scaling up to 5.5 GHz.


Enterprise's earlier posted *excellent* low voltage sample begins to hit the Haswell voltage wall at ~51x...

But still it would be pretty sweet to have chip can run daily at 50x...

http://www.overclock.net/t/1541945/my-experience-with-a-pre-binned-intel-4790k#post_23577176


----------



## jdorje

So by my research, adaptive voltage is...awful.

It doesn't scale quadratically! So there's no way to have it match up with the needed curve if you're using adaptive+offset, at least not over any large set of multipliers. It appears to just scale linearly, dropping .01V per multiplier.


----------



## Stacey2911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> So by my research, adaptive voltage is...awful.
> 
> It doesn't scale quadratically! So there's no way to have it match up with the needed curve if you're using adaptive+offset, at least not over any large set of multipliers. It appears to just scale linearly, dropping .01V per multiplier.


Adaptive voltage is horrible, and should never be used.


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stacey2911*
> 
> Adaptive voltage is horrible, and should never be used.


Well there are two problems with adaptive:


It overvolts when using AVX2. I'd have to call this a straight up bug, honestly.
The curve is terrible, and not customizable. A quadratic curve should be defined by three parameters, but you can only give it one (offset). This makes it useless for scaling multipliers in most cases.
If those were fixed then I could just set those three parameters to get a quadratic voltage curve, and I'd always have the right voltage at every multiplier.


----------



## blackhole2013

Wow im amazed I dont get it I scored a higher score with 3dmark with my 4790k on all auto stock power saving on vs when I oced my 4790k to 4.8 all power saving off .. I just dont get it .. maybe this chip just runs better not overclocked ... plus all the electricity I will save running 1.08v while it boosts to 4.4 ghz ... amazing


----------



## Cyro999

If you're benchmarking better (3dmark is a graphics bench.. unless you're quoting the physics score?) at OC than at lower clocks, then your OC is probably not stable.

Also 1.08v actually at 4.4ghz? That sounds like 4ghz voltage


----------



## jdorje

Yeah, benchmarking is pretty key to getting a good overclock. I find cinebench is the nicest. Though x264 gives you an fps rating at the end which is also very convenient.


----------



## blackhole2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> If you're benchmarking better (3dmark is a graphics bench.. unless you're quoting the physics score?) at OC than at lower clocks, then your OC is probably not stable.
> 
> Also 1.08v actually at 4.4ghz? That sounds like 4ghz voltage


Oops sorry 4.4ghz 1.093


----------



## tyvar1

I overclocked my i7 4790k yesterday and got it stable on 4.8 ghz on 1.3VID.
I use Manual voltage mode.
Should i switch to adaptive mode now?
if i switch to adaptive what settings should i use if manual is 1.3VID?

Thanks!


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackhole2013*
> 
> Wow im amazed I dont get it I scored a higher score with 3dmark with my 4790k on all auto stock power saving on vs when I oced my 4790k to 4.8 all power saving off .. I just dont get it .. maybe this chip just runs better not overclocked ... plus all the electricity I will save running 1.08v while it boosts to 4.4 ghz ... amazing


Keep on dreamin'
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackhole2013*
> 
> Oops sorry 4.4ghz 1.093


Use HWiNFO. 4790K stock on turbo goes 1.2V or even 1.25Vish. 1.1V from Intel at 4.4GHz on all cores is unlikely.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Yeah, benchmarking is pretty key to getting a good overclock. I find cinebench is the nicest. Though x264 gives you an fps rating at the end which is also very convenient.


Cinebench doesn't stress test.
Use x264 stress test for many many hours, over night etc. 8+ hours.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tyvar1*
> 
> I overclocked my i7 4790k yesterday and got it stable on 4.8 ghz on 1.3VID.
> I use Manual voltage mode.
> Should i switch to adaptive mode now?
> if i switch to adaptive what settings should i use if manual is 1.3VID?
> 
> Thanks!


No. Use C-states and EIST.


----------



## tyvar1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> No. Use C-states and EIST.


hmm. never heard of :/ any tips?


----------



## Quantum Reality

http://www.pcper.com/reviews/Motherboards/ASUS-Z97-Deluxe-Motherboard-Review/BIOS-Features

If you look there, the website has screenshots of the UEFI configuration menus.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1488891/asus-z97-motherboards-official-support-thread/0_100

Check that thread for your board!


----------



## Tennobanzai

When it comes to the uncore, are people setting the max/min to the same number ex: 4ghz max/4ghz min? Also, should I set the uncore voltage manually, auto, or adaptive?

I'm trying to get an overclock of 4.5ghz.


----------



## Quantum Reality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> When it comes to the uncore, are people setting the max/min to the same number ex: 4ghz max/4ghz min? Also, should I set the uncore voltage manually, auto, or adaptive?
> 
> I'm trying to get an overclock of 4.5ghz.


It appears to not matter very much so if your OC is not stable, back off the Uncore multiplier first; you sacrifice maybe 1-3% of performance which is indistinguishable except in a synthetic test.


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackhole2013*
> 
> Oops sorry 4.4ghz 1.093


My 4690k goes to 42x on 1.09V (though its stock adaptive voltage is 1.112V for 39x...). 44x for a 4790k seems about average on that voltage.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> When it comes to the uncore, are people setting the max/min to the same number ex: 4ghz max/4ghz min? Also, should I set the uncore voltage manually, auto, or adaptive?
> 
> I'm trying to get an overclock of 4.5ghz.


Set min to 8x and max to stock (40x for a 4790k). Uncore voltage at adaptive is usually fine (it doesn't have the avx2 overvolting "bug" that adaptive VID has) though you may need to overvolt it at higher core multipliers.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Cinebench doesn't stress test.
> Use x264 stress test for many many hours, over night etc. 8+ hours.


Of course cinebench stress tests. It only runs for 60 seconds so the chance of a crash is small, but you can certainly find instability that way.

But benchmarking and stress testing are two different things. As I said, I use cinebench for benchmarking. If you get numbers that are lower than expected, you can be sure something is off.

I've found no value whatsoever from running x264 for more than ~5 loops. Every chip is different though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tyvar1*
> 
> hmm. never heard of :/ any tips?


Adaptive is evil because it overvolts when using synthetic stress tests (specifically, during heavy use of the AVX2 instruction). So it's highly not recommended for heavy overclocks where that overvolting could instantly put you into the danger zone. The only purpose of it is if you wanted to use turbo boost, probably for a per-core overclock, and even then you'd want to use power-limiting features to make sure you didn't melt things.

In bios, you can turn on EIST (speed step) and your CPU will downclock to 8x on idle. You can turn on cstates C3 and C6/C7 which will drop the voltage some and then a ton. With these enabled the CPU should take up ~15W on idle and potentially way less when it goes into deep idle.


----------



## By-Tor

4.9 on 1.29v and running great...


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

Hi,

First time i'm using asus motherboard (since socket 775) and i have some trouble.

Hardware :
cpu INTEL - i5-4670K
vent RAIJINTEK - themis
mobo ASUS - Z87-C
ram KINGSTON - Savage 2x4Go 2400MHz CL11
HDD. SEAGATE - Barracuda 1To
gpu VTX3D - R9 290 X-Edition
case XIGMATEK - Mach
psu ANTEC - High Current Gamer 620W HCG620

Settings :
vccin : 1.980
core : x45 1.184V manual
cache : x42 1.168V manual
ram 1600 default

I don't have stability problem, i have problem with something like speedstep or cstates.

I have set core ratio to "sync all cores"
speedsteps activated
cstate c6/c7 disabled

When i launch p95, cores are not all working at 4.5GHz all time as you cann see in following screen :



I have only used msi motherboards so far and on the asus one there are 2 cstate settings : "CPU C States" and "Package C State Support" (msi one looks like the second one since you can't set each state).
2nd one only appears when i enable 1st one.




So on msi board, with cstate set to C3, speedsteps ON, ratio is lowering only when i quit p95, and is at full speed when under load.
Only way i've found is to disable speedsteps







(speedsteps ON + cstates completely disabled : same issue)

Any help would be appreciated, thanks.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Oops sorry 4.4ghz 1.093


Correct voltage sensor won't ever say 1.093 AFAIK, that looks like a VID

@ConnorMcLeod i have no idea what that is, sorry.. but the CPU should work fine with only c-states enabled? EIST isn't very necessary for idle power (only low load power efficiency i think) and adds a lot of dpc latency so i have it off anyway.

Maybe you're hitting power limit, you can try manually raising that. Some boards seem to ignore the power limits when overclocking, or assume a higher value while others might not


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Correct voltage sensor won't ever say 1.093 AFAIK, that looks like a VID
> 
> @ConnorMcLeod i have no idea what that is, sorry.. but the CPU should work fine with only c-states enabled? EIST isn't very necessary for idle power (only low load power efficiency i think) and adds a lot of dpc latency so i have it off anyway.
> 
> Maybe you're hitting power limit, you can try manually raising that. Some boards seem to ignore the power limits when overclocking, or assume a higher value while others might not


I have no idea of which value i can set, which is default, which is max etc..., also vid is 1.184 so it is not excessive with 4.5GHz, i just stick with 4.5GHz because i have a bad plastic case with only 1 fan (waiting for 2 fans).

Thanks anyway.


----------



## flexy123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> 4.9 on 1.29v and running great...


No offense, but would be more impressive you show a screenshot with a 4,9Ghz CPU under stress w/ temps and everything than a "I am sitting idle at the desktop" screen.

I can likely also get to 4.7G-4.8G on my ****ty 4770K when I am doing nothing..getting it STABLE (and cool) under stress is a different story...


----------



## JackCY

Yeah, please use the OP guidelines, otherwise you won't be added to any list here and if you don't stress test then you will make Darkwizzie cry.

*UPDATE*

Username: JackCY
CPU Model: i5-4690K
Uncore Multiplier: *42*
Uncore Voltage: *1.17V* (Manual)
Stability Test: Gaming, everyday usage, x264 recoding for a few hours, 2h at once minimum. 43x cache was crashing at 1.21V when recoding, I guess it settled down after a bit of time so I turned it down to my lower and tested before 42x setting that doesn't crash anymore on long x264.
Everything else the same.


----------



## Carmaine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flexy123*
> 
> No offense, but would be more impressive you show a screenshot with a 4,9Ghz CPU under stress w/ temps and everything than a "I am sitting idle at the desktop" screen.
> 
> I can likely also get to 4.7G-4.8G on my ****ty 4770K when I am doing nothing..getting it STABLE (and cool) under stress is a different story...


Haha yea that's true. I can get to Windows at 5Ghz with just 1.30V but fails right away when stressing for 30 to 60 min.

I would take it a step further and stress test for 24 hours instead of 12. I understand that every computer is different, but from past experience, I had failures at the 13-19hr mark and didn't care. Then sure enough, after playing Crysis 3 later, it crashed and shot me the "124" code.

That being said, I stressed my 4790k @ 4.9Ghz using x264-V2 for over 24 hrs and managed to achieve stability using 1.34V. No problems since.


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flexy123*
> 
> No offense, but would be more impressive you show a screenshot with a 4,9Ghz CPU under stress w/ temps and everything than a "I am sitting idle at the desktop" screen.
> 
> I can likely also get to 4.7G-4.8G on my ****ty 4770K when I am doing nothing..getting it STABLE (and cool) under stress is a different story...


Non taken... I did stress it for 7 hours one night while I was asleep and she was still stressing the next morning...

I'll stress it for a bit, but 24 hours is a little crazy and makes no sense to me. I've been playing BF4 4-5 hours a night for the past week on this OC with out issues and even if it did fail a stress I'm not adding more power and heat just to say its stable.

Everyone has a different point of stable and if it works for you then great.. To me it's stable...


----------



## Carmaine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> To me it's stable...


Definitely! Even if we have the same exact parts, each computer will respond differently to each OC. Our chosen methods of verifying stability will be different as well.

So, hey if it works right!?


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carmaine*
> 
> I would take it a step further and stress test for 24 hours instead of 12. I understand that every computer is different, but from past experience, I had failures at the 13-19hr mark and didn't care. Then sure enough, after playing Crysis 3 later, it crashed and shot me the "124" code.


Is crashing during crysis 3 more or less work than doing a 24 hour stress test?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> I've been playing BF4 4-5 hours a night for the past week on this OC with out issues and even if it did fail a stress I'm not adding more power and heat just to say its stable.


BF4 may be the best stress test so far invented. Though for true stability you should test it for as long as possible (doesn't matter if it's sequentially or not).


----------



## Carmaine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Is crashing during crysis 3 more or less work than doing a 24 hour stress test?


Dunno. LOL

Although it didn't matter. There's no exact science to achieve OC stability. And something in Crysis showed that flaw in my system.


----------



## By-Tor

Here's 2 hours of Aida64 stress.


----------



## MentosFresh

I have adaptive voltage on (no offset). From what ive read on here, people say adaptive voltage is bad? If I dont have it on, it will stay constant 1.3v. I want it to cycle down to prolong lifespan. But I stress tested and it doesnt overvolt with p95 and ibt goes to 1.328v, which is still safe.. I think.


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

p95 27.9 is crashing after few hours when i enable XMP 2400MHz profile in bios.

Should i raise ram voltage or SA and IO ?
Sin0822 says in his guide to set the 3 offests values (SA and IOs) to 0.25 while the table he put shows on air max values at 0.23 0.2 and 0.2

My settings again :

vccin 1.980
vcore 1.184 x45
vcache 1.168 x42
LLC 8

Ram is that one : http://www.kingston.com/datasheets/HX324C11SRk2_8.pdf

Edit : With SA +0.23 and IOs +0.2 there are still errors after 6 hours on p95 27.9 (ffp 448-1344 6300/8192)


Any idea ? i gonna try 1.7V on vdimm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MentosFresh*
> 
> I have adaptive voltage on (no offset). From what ive read on here, people say adaptive voltage is bad? If I dont have it on, it will stay constant 1.3v. I want it to cycle down to prolong lifespan. But I stress tested and it doesnt overvolt with p95 and ibt goes to 1.328v, which is still safe.. I think.


Set to manual as long as you haven't found OC stable settings, then set to adaptive.


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MentosFresh*
> 
> I have adaptive voltage on (no offset). From what ive read on here, people say adaptive voltage is bad? If I dont have it on, it will stay constant 1.3v. I want it to cycle down to prolong lifespan. But I stress tested and it doesnt overvolt with p95 and ibt goes to 1.328v, which is still safe.. I think.


Read the guide. There's no reason to use adaptive.


----------



## jdorje

It seems to be linear below ~3.1 ghz, and moves to quadratic above that. I do believe that above ~4.5 ghz it "hits a wall" and becomes more than quadratic. It's almost like...the voltage needed to be minimally stable remains the same, but the extra voltage needed to go from minimally stable to fully stable starts to rise dramatically.

At 20x I had some fun. Up to this point I'd been using software to drop voltage in .01V increments - when it crashed I'd use one lower multiplier at the previous voltage. But after completing a 20x stability test, I tried dropping the input voltage below the 1.5V setting I'd been using. Whoops! I hadn't previously crashed on known stable settings, so on boot I entered the bios by habit and dropped by .01V. This 10 mV apparently made the difference between a stable system and one not even able to boot into the bios...and I had to do a cmos reset. So from here on it's such a fine line between stability and uselessness that there's a high risk of getting stuck in uselessness.

I'm probably done, as it's a pretty consistent 15 mV per multiplier at this point.

Also, my everyday overclock crashed recently, after three months of stability. Where did I go wrong?


----------



## Cyro999

^Maybe you just didn't add enough voltage after testing. An OC that crashes once every day vs once every week vs once every month vs once every 3 months etc. If you want a solid system, i'd overnight x264 then add 0.02vcore and use a healthy amount of input voltage (with llc) like 1.95 for 1.3vcore on regular haswell (pre-dc)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MentosFresh*
> 
> I have adaptive voltage on (no offset). From what ive read on here, people say adaptive voltage is bad? If I dont have it on, it will stay constant 1.3v. I want it to cycle down to prolong lifespan. But I stress tested and it doesnt overvolt with p95 and ibt goes to 1.328v, which is still safe.. I think.


Read the guide. That's not what adaptive voltage does, and if your vcore is staying high then you're either reading the wrong sensor of have the wrong bios settings.

Also double check to make sure that you have service pack 1 installed if you're using windows 7. IBT should say ~120-220gflops at 4ghz, depending on which version of AVX it supports and how fast your RAM is.


----------



## MentosFresh

Manual mode fixes my voltage at 1.3 no matter the load. Only when set to adaptive, it will cycle down. It seems to be doing what I want. Cycles down multiplier and voltage when idle, and never goes over 1.3v at load, only in IBT which goes to 1.328v occasionally. I've tested p95 and ibt for 12 hours total, played bf3 about 12 hours, finished crysis 3 and is stable so far. I'm happy with my 4.9ghz beast!


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MentosFresh*
> 
> Manual mode fixes my voltage at 1.3 no matter the load. Only when set to adaptive, it will cycle down. It seems to be doing what I want. Cycles down multiplier and voltage when idle, and never goes over 1.3v at load, only in IBT which goes to 1.328v occasionally. I've tested p95 and ibt for 12 hours total, played bf3 about 12 hours, finished crysis 3 and is stable so far. I'm happy with my 4.9ghz beast!


What are you using to check the Vcore? If your board doesn't idle down to a low voltage in manual mode with C-states enabled, it would be the first one I've heard of.


----------



## MentosFresh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> What are you using to check the Vcore? If your board doesn't idle down to a low voltage in manual mode with C-states enabled, it would be the first one I've heard of.


Yea, I have every single power saving option enabled and on C7s state, I will try just C7 and see what happens. Cpuz and hwmonitor both say the same thing.. I will set to manual and check again after work, thanks. What is a good program to check vcore?


----------



## Cyro999

It depends on your board but many board + software combinations show the VID, when you actually need to see Vcore. VID is not Vcore


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MentosFresh*
> 
> Yea, I have every single power saving option enabled and on C7s state, I will try just C7 and see what happens. Cpuz and hwmonitor both say the same thing.. I will set to manual and check again after work, thanks. What is a good program to check vcore?


Use HWInfo, and check the Vcore listed down lower in the list, under the sensor tab (like Nuvotron). The voltage listed under the CPU tab is the VID and won't change in manual mode.


----------



## Frestoinc

hi guys,

so got the time to OC ystd after months of bios trouble









current settings based on HWinfo:

*i5-4690K with MSI Z97 Gaming 7*

Core clock : 4.5GHz
Uncore clock: 3.5GHz

VCCIN: 1.9V
VID: 1.19V
Vcore: auto (1.1-1.2V)

Ran OCCT for 7 hrs and x264v2 high at 5 loops. Thereafter enable XMP to 2400, set all to auto. Current DIM at 1.64V.

Everything seems ok.

Are the voltages that I've set there good enough. It seems that i'm still able to decrease vid to 1.18-1.85? but just to be safe at 1.19V


----------



## MentosFresh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Use HWInfo, and check the Vcore listed down lower in the list, under the sensor tab (like Nuvotron). The voltage listed under the CPU tab is the VID and won't change in manual mode.


I understand now. I set the voltage mode to auto and it goes to override mode. The Core Voltage in cpuz always shows 1.298 but in hwmonitor, the actual vcore is labeled as VIN7 which is confusing. On full load, vcore is 1.328. So the actual vcore is labeled on the motherboard, not the processor. The VID is the voltage the processor requests and the VCORE is what is actually being supplied. Thanks for all the help guys!


----------



## JackCY

Isn't it clear as day?


----------



## M11C

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> *
> 
> Maxforces Says:
> Test setup
> 
> 
> 
> 4.5GHz at 0.768Vcore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## BoredErica

Hmmm.... FPS problem areas here for Skyrim but the GPU isn't being taxed and the CPU is staying at the same level....

*I NEED 5 GIGGLES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!







*


----------



## ludkoto

Hello guys
I got some problems with starting x264 stress test i get this message:

Then when i start it as admin after i set priority the program closes nothin happens.
Any ideas?


----------



## Stacey2911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ludkoto*
> 
> Hello guys
> I got some problems with starting x264 stress test i get this message:
> 
> Then when i start it as admin after i set priority the program closes nothin happens.
> Any ideas?


Try running the copy without a log file, the terminal prompt will tell you if there's any errors.


----------



## ludkoto

Nothin happens the app just shuts down i gues i am not sure why.


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

So, i've tried xmp1 : 2400 11-13-14-32 2N 1.65V
xmp2 : 2133 11 13 13 30 2N 1.30V

I've tried SA +0.23 IOs +0.2V, SA and IOs +0.25

Still the same, crash or p95 error.

Should i try more vdimm ??


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ConnorMcLeod*
> 
> So, i've tried xmp1 : 2400 11-13-14-32 2N 1.65V
> xmp2 : 2133 11 13 13 30 2N 1.30V
> 
> I've tried SA +0.23 IOs +0.2V, SA and IOs +0.25
> 
> Still the same, crash or p95 error.
> 
> Should i try more vdimm ??


You could try autoing all of those voltages and testing with CPU at 3ghz, 1.0vcore and 1.7 input. Maybe manually put in the primary timings for memory as well as the voltage if it fails


----------



## goldswimmerb

How does this look?


Dont mind the PSU voltages as this board wont read anything accurately (Gigabyte z97x-gaming 7)

Not sure why the VIN1 has such a high maximum, I've never seen it at that during load (This screenshot was during prime 95 26.6)


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goldswimmerb*
> 
> How does this look?
> 
> ...
> 
> Dont mind the PSU voltages as this board wont read anything accurately (Gigabyte z97x-gaming 7)
> 
> Not sure why the VIN1 has such a high maximum, I've never seen it at that during load (This screenshot was during prime 95 26.6)


I suggest you to use the latest beta of HWiNFO64.


----------



## Cyro999

also prime95 before 27.9 is pretty bad. If you wanna use prime95 then you probably want to either go all out (newest version all RAM and instruction sets, custom blend 48hours etcetc) or use it in a way like using 27.9 or 28.5 (maybe slightly crippled) only doing certain fft sizes (it's small fft that blows up power usage and temps, you can use ~1344, 1792 just fine but they'll crash you very very easily on 28.5 with all instruction sets)


----------



## goldswimmerb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> also prime95 before 27.9 is pretty bad. If you wanna use prime95 then you probably want to either go all out (newest version all RAM and instruction sets, custom blend 48hours etcetc) or use it in a way like using 27.9 or 28.5 (maybe slightly crippled) only doing certain fft sizes (it's small fft that blows up power usage and temps, you can use ~1344, 1792 just fine but they'll crash you very very easily on 28.5 with all instruction sets)


As far as I was aware the new P95 used AVX instructions, which on almost all haswell chips would cause 90+c tempurature at stock clocks.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goldswimmerb*
> 
> As far as I was aware the new P95 used AVX instructions, which on almost all haswell chips would cause 90+c tempurature at stock clocks.


"new" as in 2011 prime, yea. A ton of stuff uses avx and even avx2 instructions, but synthetics give very high power draw on haswell CPU's. The large FFT's don't draw nearly as much power. It's covered in the OP of this thread


----------



## jsx821

I think I have a winner...

i7-4790K.
47x core / 40x cache
Vcore - 1.250v
Everything on auto.
Ram - XMP
C-states disabled

Havent stressed test yet, but It's been running for 2 days/gaming with no problem.
Temps are around 70C on a $30 fan cooler.. First time winning the silicon lottery. I'm stoked.


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsx821*
> 
> I think I have a winner...
> 
> i7-4790K.
> 47x core / 40x cache
> Vcore - 1.250v
> Everything on auto.
> Ram - XMP
> C-states disabled
> 
> Havent stressed test yet, but It's been running for 2 days/gaming with no problem.
> Temps are around 70C on a $30 fan cooler.. First time winning the silicon lottery. I'm stoked.


Stress it some and if it passes drop the voltage and stress somemore..

Prime stable for mine at 4.7 on 1.20v


----------



## sav4

Hey guys I'm playing around with my 4770k and atm I'm at 4.4 core 1.2v and 3.9 cache stable .trying for higher but when stressing get watchdog error code upped vcore then get whea uncontrollable error tried dropping cache ratio no good upped vcore still no good is it worth upping input voltage from 1.9v ?
Any other ideas? I'm on a asrock ext6 board
Thanks


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sav4*
> 
> Hey guys I'm playing around with my 4770k and atm I'm at 4.4 core 1.2v and 3.9 cache stable .trying for higher but when stressing get watchdog error code upped vcore then get whea uncontrollable error tried dropping cache ratio no good upped vcore still no good is it worth upping input voltage from 1.9v ?
> Any other ideas? I'm on a asrock ext6 board
> Thanks


1.9 input voltage on 1.2V vcore should be fine.

whea uncorrectable error usually means a lack of vcore.

1.2V for 4.5 ghz seems absurdly good for a 4770k.


----------



## sav4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> 1.9 input voltage on 1.2V vcore should be fine.
> 
> whea uncorrectable error usually means a lack of vcore.
> 
> 1.2V for 4.5 ghz seems absurdly good for a 4770k.


Yer I think it is a good chip will boot at 1.25v at 4.6 as in jj guide but I'm new to oc so could be missing something . I tried up to 1.27vcore temps are almost in 90 when testing so haven't upped it anymore I'm using a hyper 412slim cooler


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> I've heard far too many people complaining about voltages, temperatures, and "bad chips". Time to unsub.


I have returned for the singular purpose of posting this information, because I think it's incredibly valuable for the ever-growing number of posts we see about "should I overclock my cache?" etc.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JVene*
> 
> On a 4790K the L1 cache at stock speeds can easily provide around 900 Gbytes per second. This is the primary source for code feeding into the instruction decode units. All code comes from RAM first, which on DDR3 platforms typically runs around 20 Gbytes per second, give or take some 25% (high performance RAM might reach 30 I presume). If cache were always missed, or if the code is being executed for the first time, or if the cache was completely occupied by other content prior to some stream of code under examination, the rate of RAM would be the primary maximum speed of code entering the CPU. For those occasions, the speed of the cache has zero impact on performance.
> 
> How fast can the CPU execute code? x86_64 instructions vary from 1 BYTE (say, push a register) to an average of 5 bytes (many of the move register to memory instructions) to, who knows really...10 bytes or more? A lot may depend on the parameters involved (the numbers supplied to a formula, for example). The average is about 5 (I'm sure there's a far more precise estimate overall, but this will do).
> 
> The CPU, on average, can execute around 5 to 8 instructions at once, depending on interdependence (and a lot of other factors, like what they're doing). At, say, 4.0 Ghz, that could draw as much as 160 to 180 Gbytes per second.
> 
> The RAM can only supply 20 to 30. The CPU spends a great deal of time starved for instructions being fetched from RAM.
> 
> While the L1 cache can run at 900 Gbytes per second, the average instruction mix at it's most demanding is only 160 to 180 GBytes per second. There are instruction and data caches, which are separated, and each core has it's own, so this speed is "privately" held by each core. On a 4790K this could be shared by two threads in each core. These two threads can't run twice as fast, the execution depth isn't that good - it's about 30% gain. At most, then, the instruction demand might reach about 240 Gbytes per second.
> 
> Let's be pessimistic about that and say the CPU could, on certain occasions draw 350 Gbytes per second serving 2 threads under the ideal conditions.
> 
> Stock cache is supplying 900 Gbytes per second. Speeding that up can't help anything on instruction feed. That happens to be the primary purpose of cache.
> 
> There are algorithms written expressly for the purpose of fitting inside the cache. In these cases, code will loop within the cache at the full speed the CPU can draw from it. Still, the cache is well over the maximum the CPU can draw.
> 
> So why is it that fast in the first place? Well, there are rare circumstances where you might find code constructed such that 5 or 6, maybe even 20 instructions in a series is large, where each instruction is 10 bytes or more. The cache speed is chosen to align nicely with the absolute maximum expected, save MAYBE about 0.01% of the code executed. If you doubled the speed of cache, you might have 0.02% impact on performance.
> 
> Can you double the speed of cache? Not really. Yet, if you could, would 0.02% have an impact on frame rates, rendering times or sorting performance? All but immeasurable.
> 
> Well, there's data cache, too. This has so many purposes I can't possibly detail, but the stack, local variables and a bunch of other purposes are key. The stack is so precious it's almost as if it were a part of the CPU (but it's not). To software it LOOKS like RAM (and it IS backed by RAM), but under most real world usage, the stack operates entirely in the cache where performance matters. Say the code pushes 10 values, each 64 bit integers, onto the stack. That pushes at 900 Gbytes per second, but can the CPU provide it that quickly?
> 
> Well...without interdependencies, and being a simple operation, it's potentially parallel. I don't have the breakdown in front of me, but in older designs this was done one entry at a time, each a tick of the clock....4.0 Ghz @ 8 bytes each tick, 32 Gbytes per second.
> 
> Popping is about the same thing. The design is likely parallel in modern cores, post Core2 almost certainly, so perhaps that's x 8, or 256 Gbytes per second. Now we're talking.
> 
> There are two threads in each core, and that might well be doubled to 512 Gbytes per second (could also be the kind of thing that differentiates, say, Core2 from Sandy to Haswell).
> 
> Anyway, the point is that this closely held cache is always fast enough to be overkill, and if the CPU is 1 Ghz over cache, L1 (the most important from a performance standpoint) is still faster than the CPU's need.
> 
> It get's worse, though, for those that believe cache clock speed improves performance. Cache works on very short term operations. L1 is very small, but L3, which is the slowest of cache, can be 20 Mbytes on some processors. Yet, Windows itself occupies a few hundred MBytes, and application code more than that. The task switching speed can depend on a number of factors, but is the region of 150,000 times per second. That means that 150,000 times per second, conditions change such that most or all of the L3 and L2 cache have nothing relative to the new task up for service, and L1 certainly doesn't. That means the CPU will starve while RAM becomes the dominate speed of sourcing data and code, and again the cache speed's impact is eliminated during that phase of operation.
> 
> Not only has experiment demonstrated this clearly, but there are well understood reasons cache speed is not effective in aiding performance except in really lopsided conditions, like separation of 1 Ghz from the CPU speed.
> 
> This goes back to a simple axiom of optimization. If you optimize something to the point it's 10 times faster, but it's only 1% of the workload, the impact is almost immeasurable.
> 
> You might then ask, well...what about RAM speed? They say THAT doesn't help much either, but this explanation says it must!
> 
> Well, that's a two edged blade, too. Like cache speed, RAM speed is one part of a complex subject. If you double the rate at which RAM supplies data, you will impact performance...and few have actually stated otherwise. It will not double performance, though, and the reason, while multifaceted, is that the RAM read/write speed is one component of at least 3 major components of memory speed. CAS is at least as important, sometimes more so. There's also a controller between RAM and cache/CPU which can negatively impact the result of increased speed, or even improve it in some designs.






TL;DR if your cache multiplier is within 1ghz range of your core multiplier, there is no benefit to overclocking cache. any benefit you think you see is mere placebo effect or sample error


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> I've heard far too many people complaining about voltages, temperatures, and "bad chips". Time to unsub.
> 
> 
> 
> I have returned for the singular purpose of posting this information, because I think it's incredibly valuable for the ever-growing number of posts we see about "should I overclock my cache?" etc.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JVene*
> 
> On a 4790K the L1 cache at stock speeds can easily provide around 900 Gbytes per second. This is the primary source for code feeding into the instruction decode units. All code comes from RAM first, which on DDR3 platforms typically runs around 20 Gbytes per second, give or take some 25% (high performance RAM might reach 30 I presume). If cache were always missed, or if the code is being executed for the first time, or if the cache was completely occupied by other content prior to some stream of code under examination, the rate of RAM would be the primary maximum speed of code entering the CPU. For those occasions, the speed of the cache has zero impact on performance.
> 
> How fast can the CPU execute code? x86_64 instructions vary from 1 BYTE (say, push a register) to an average of 5 bytes (many of the move register to memory instructions) to, who knows really...10 bytes or more? A lot may depend on the parameters involved (the numbers supplied to a formula, for example). The average is about 5 (I'm sure there's a far more precise estimate overall, but this will do).
> 
> The CPU, on average, can execute around 5 to 8 instructions at once, depending on interdependence (and a lot of other factors, like what they're doing). At, say, 4.0 Ghz, that could draw as much as 160 to 180 Gbytes per second.
> 
> The RAM can only supply 20 to 30. The CPU spends a great deal of time starved for instructions being fetched from RAM.
> 
> While the L1 cache can run at 900 Gbytes per second, the average instruction mix at it's most demanding is only 160 to 180 GBytes per second. There are instruction and data caches, which are separated, and each core has it's own, so this speed is "privately" held by each core. On a 4790K this could be shared by two threads in each core. These two threads can't run twice as fast, the execution depth isn't that good - it's about 30% gain. At most, then, the instruction demand might reach about 240 Gbytes per second.
> 
> Let's be pessimistic about that and say the CPU could, on certain occasions draw 350 Gbytes per second serving 2 threads under the ideal conditions.
> 
> Stock cache is supplying 900 Gbytes per second. Speeding that up can't help anything on instruction feed. That happens to be the primary purpose of cache.
> 
> There are algorithms written expressly for the purpose of fitting inside the cache. In these cases, code will loop within the cache at the full speed the CPU can draw from it. Still, the cache is well over the maximum the CPU can draw.
> 
> So why is it that fast in the first place? Well, there are rare circumstances where you might find code constructed such that 5 or 6, maybe even 20 instructions in a series is large, where each instruction is 10 bytes or more. The cache speed is chosen to align nicely with the absolute maximum expected, save MAYBE about 0.01% of the code executed. If you doubled the speed of cache, you might have 0.02% impact on performance.
> 
> Can you double the speed of cache? Not really. Yet, if you could, would 0.02% have an impact on frame rates, rendering times or sorting performance? All but immeasurable.
> 
> Well, there's data cache, too. This has so many purposes I can't possibly detail, but the stack, local variables and a bunch of other purposes are key. The stack is so precious it's almost as if it were a part of the CPU (but it's not). To software it LOOKS like RAM (and it IS backed by RAM), but under most real world usage, the stack operates entirely in the cache where performance matters. Say the code pushes 10 values, each 64 bit integers, onto the stack. That pushes at 900 Gbytes per second, but can the CPU provide it that quickly?
> 
> Well...without interdependencies, and being a simple operation, it's potentially parallel. I don't have the breakdown in front of me, but in older designs this was done one entry at a time, each a tick of the clock....4.0 Ghz @ 8 bytes each tick, 32 Gbytes per second.
> 
> Popping is about the same thing. The design is likely parallel in modern cores, post Core2 almost certainly, so perhaps that's x 8, or 256 Gbytes per second. Now we're talking.
> 
> There are two threads in each core, and that might well be doubled to 512 Gbytes per second (could also be the kind of thing that differentiates, say, Core2 from Sandy to Haswell).
> 
> Anyway, the point is that this closely held cache is always fast enough to be overkill, and if the CPU is 1 Ghz over cache, L1 (the most important from a performance standpoint) is still faster than the CPU's need.
> 
> It get's worse, though, for those that believe cache clock speed improves performance. Cache works on very short term operations. L1 is very small, but L3, which is the slowest of cache, can be 20 Mbytes on some processors. Yet, Windows itself occupies a few hundred MBytes, and application code more than that. The task switching speed can depend on a number of factors, but is the region of 150,000 times per second. That means that 150,000 times per second, conditions change such that most or all of the L3 and L2 cache have nothing relative to the new task up for service, and L1 certainly doesn't. That means the CPU will starve while RAM becomes the dominate speed of sourcing data and code, and again the cache speed's impact is eliminated during that phase of operation.
> 
> Not only has experiment demonstrated this clearly, but there are well understood reasons cache speed is not effective in aiding performance except in really lopsided conditions, like separation of 1 Ghz from the CPU speed.
> 
> This goes back to a simple axiom of optimization. If you optimize something to the point it's 10 times faster, but it's only 1% of the workload, the impact is almost immeasurable.
> 
> You might then ask, well...what about RAM speed? They say THAT doesn't help much either, but this explanation says it must!
> 
> Well, that's a two edged blade, too. Like cache speed, RAM speed is one part of a complex subject. If you double the rate at which RAM supplies data, you will impact performance...and few have actually stated otherwise. It will not double performance, though, and the reason, while multifaceted, is that the RAM read/write speed is one component of at least 3 major components of memory speed. CAS is at least as important, sometimes more so. There's also a controller between RAM and cache/CPU which can negatively impact the result of increased speed, or even improve it in some designs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TL;DR if your cache multiplier is within 1ghz range of your core multiplier, there is no benefit to overclocking cache. any benefit you think you see is mere placebo effect or sample error
Click to expand...

If you Benchmark, then this is not for you.
SuperPi, XTU, all see benefits & it isn't placebo.


----------



## ludkoto

Hello guys
I wanna ask is 1.65V for ram safe for 4670k thats my XMP volts for 2.4GHz.?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ludkoto*
> 
> Hello guys
> I wanna ask is 1.65V for ram safe for 4670k thats my XMP volts for 2.4GHz.?


no problem at all. I been running 1.65v ram on multiple haswell systems since release without issue.


----------



## ludkoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> no problem at all. I been running 1.65v ram on multiple haswell systems since release without issue.


Cool thank you mate


----------



## vb10

Has anyone experimented with bclk ratio and fsb increase?
I tried 1.25 ratio and 125mhz fsb and x34 multi (netting 4250mhz core) and while it worked fine, it ran hotter and required more voltage than 100x42. I was just wondering if this is typical of these processors?

Also, jdorje mentioned earlier, increasing input voltage actually leads to a reduction of cpu power rating - why is that?


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vb10*
> 
> Also, jdorje mentioned earlier, increasing input voltage actually leads to a reduction of cpu power rating - why is that?


It was a sensor bug. The wall power was actually identical (to within a watt or so).

Turns out my other board (b85) doesn't display power correctly at all. So, it's a great feature to see power consumption, but seemingly not really working all the time - which basically makes it useless.


----------



## JimmyMo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> I have returned for the singular purpose of posting this information, because I think it's incredibly valuable for the ever-growing number of posts we see about "should I overclock my cache?" etc.
> 
> 
> TL;DR if your cache multiplier is within 1ghz range of your core multiplier, there is no benefit to overclocking cache. any benefit you think you see is mere placebo effect or sample error


Cheers, thanks, super-helpful.

I had seen other, similar, conversations around the internet, but this helped me make up my mind.

Time to drop the cache multiplier on my 4790K's 4.7GHz overclock back down to 40 or 39, rather than 44. That should drop the cache voltage a bit, too, and maybe shave a few degrees off my maximum temperatures. I like my temps, but I can always be happier with them going lower!


----------



## LagunaX

Huh. I'm in the same boat 4.7ghz and 4.4ghz.
Nice to know, I'll try dropping my cache to 40 also...


----------



## TipOfTheSpork

Im moving slow with my i7 5820K OC


----------



## BoredErica

I don't understand why cache OCing is news, I did all the benchmarks ages ago.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I don't understand why cache OCing is news, I did all the benchmarks ages ago.


It's news because people don't read the 1.5 - 2 year old info









the amount of people that i see talking about stuff like JJ's release guide lol


----------



## JimmyMo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I don't understand why cache OCing is news, I did all the benchmarks ages ago.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> It's news because people don't read the 1.5 - 2 year old info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the amount of people that i see talking about stuff like JJ's release guide lol


Yup, I did read the "cache clock doesn't matter" section of the guide a when I was setting things up, but was still on the fence on the pros/cons.

The benches showed some marginal gains in a few spots, so I was still debating. Several other guides still have the "within 300MHz of the core" guidance for the cache, too.

Temperature, temperature, temperature, tho! I've turned the cache multi down and am pleased so far.

A good final refinement, as well as was enabling Cstates for me.

Love this 4790K, great chip!


----------



## DNMock

Just happened to notice, last month when I was playing with my 5930K getting some help from you guys I submitted my XTU score to the HWBot Rookie Rumble and it actually came in the top 10 lol.

http://oc-esports.io/#!/round/rookie_rumble_15/2061/xtu

Obviously that's not even close to a legit accomplishment but it does mean I have a decent O/C, so thanks to you guys for helping a noob learn how to tune their chip a bit.


----------



## ludkoto

Hello guys
Anybody got idea why HWInfo showing 2.4vcore from time to time i saw it even on stock clocks.
My cpu should blow up from this voltages.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ludkoto*
> 
> Hello guys
> Anybody got idea why HWInfo showing 2.4vcore from time to time i saw it even on stock clocks.
> My cpu should blow up from this voltages.


Sounds like a sensor bug to me. Were you running your voltages on Adaptive at the time?


----------



## ludkoto

Wheni oc the cpu i set it manualy. When i am at stock i just change some fan settings and turn of the igpu thats all. I think the max voltage for stock is like 1.18v but at some point HWInfo reads over 2v.
No idea why.


----------



## SFFClocker

Haven't posted here since last year, when I settled at 4.5GHz on my 4770k. I started doing some Linux builds this week and my computer crashed, and one thing lead to another, causing me to get back into tweaking my chip.

I had some headroom temp wise, and now I'm sitting at 4.6 GHz, 1.375 Vcore, 35x cache ratio, 1.2 Vuncore, 1.9 Input voltage with a max temp of 87C when stressing.

I feel like I still have a few degrees of headroom temp wise and want to try for 4.7GHz, but my attempts so far have failed.

I got up to 1.42 Vcore with 2.15 Input voltage and that crashed within 8 minutes. Any ideas, or would you guys just stop at 4.6 GHz?

Also, regarding C States. I have an ASRock Z87E-ITX. In the BIOS I enabled all the C-states and set Package C-States to C7. Should I disable the lower C-States, only keeping C7 enabled? Either way, in HWInfo and HWMonitor, I do not see Vcore readings anywhere. I only see the VID at 1.375 V which remains constant, so I'm wondering if this is functioning correctly.


----------



## shoti02

hello guys..my new rig is running stable on air


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shoti02*
> 
> hello guys..my new rig is running stable on air
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


So what do your load temps look like?


----------



## shoti02

in idle ( still with the full load ) 35 °Celsius....under power 70 °.....sorry under prime 77-79 degrees


----------



## Quantum Reality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shoti02*
> 
> hello guys..my new rig is running stable on air


(images cut for brevity)

5.1 GHz??!!?!??!?









Your load temps are a little high, but geez. Still very impressive!


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ludkoto*
> 
> Hello guys
> Anybody got idea why HWInfo showing 2.4vcore from time to time i saw it even on stock clocks.
> My cpu should blow up from this voltages.


Well, hwinfo shows that because it's what the sensor reports. Surely it's a sensor bug. 2.4v is, I believe, the highest possible setting; it's as if it were reporting nan.

Hwinfo probably has tools to deal with this, and if not I imagine he would add them. Basically you just want to add a filter on that sensor to ignore a value of 2.4. Go into the sensor settings and see what you can find.

You'll get better help on this from the hwinfo thread.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SFFClocker*
> 
> Haven't posted here since last year, when I settled at 4.5GHz on my 4770k. I started doing some Linux builds this week and my computer crashed, and one thing lead to another, causing me to get back into tweaking my chip.
> 
> I had some headroom temp wise, and now I'm sitting at 4.6 GHz, 1.375 Vcore, 35x cache ratio, 1.2 Vuncore, 1.9 Input voltage with a max temp of 87C when stressing.
> 
> I feel like I still have a few degrees of headroom temp wise and want to try for 4.7GHz, but my attempts so far have failed.
> 
> I got up to 1.42 Vcore with 2.15 Input voltage and that crashed within 8 minutes. Any ideas, or would you guys just stop at 4.6 GHz?
> 
> Also, regarding C States. I have an ASRock Z87E-ITX. In the BIOS I enabled all the C-states and set Package C-States to C7. Should I disable the lower C-States, only keeping C7 enabled? Either way, in HWInfo and HWMonitor, I do not see Vcore readings anywhere. I only see the VID at 1.375 V which remains constant, so I'm wondering if this is functioning correctly.


i would stop at 4.6ghz for sure. 1.375v is already higher than i would run one of mine daily.


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SFFClocker*
> 
> Also, regarding C States. I have an ASRock Z87E-ITX. In the BIOS I enabled all the C-states and set Package C-States to C7. Should I disable the lower C-States, only keeping C7 enabled? Either way, in HWInfo and HWMonitor, I do not see Vcore readings anywhere. I only see the VID at 1.375 V which remains constant, so I'm wondering if this is functioning correctly.


Sometimes vCore on HWInfo is showing as a different name somewhere in the middle of the window. I'm pretty sure I have to rename mine to vCore. I remember looking for something where the voltage is close to my VID on load, and it drops when idle.


----------



## SFFClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> Sometimes vCore on HWInfo is showing as a different name somewhere in the middle of the window. I'm pretty sure I have to rename mine to vCore. I remember looking for something where the voltage is close to my VID on load, and it drops when idle.


I know that, I've read everything. The reason why I'm asking is there's nothing in HWInfo on my machine, anywhere, that is even remotely close to VID or that ramps up from a lower value to around VID.

That's why I'm wondering if override for Vcore on ASRock mobo's keep C-States from enabling.

Edit: My mobo (Z87E-ITX) is not capable of showing Vcore: http://www.hwinfo.com/forum/Thread-Vcore-not-showing

Is there any way for me to somehow know if C-States are actually enabled?


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SFFClocker*
> 
> I know that, I've read everything. The reason why I'm asking is there's nothing in HWInfo on my machine, anywhere, that is even remotely close to VID or that ramps up from a lower value to around VID.
> 
> That's why I'm wondering if override for Vcore on ASRock mobo's keep C-States from enabling.
> 
> Edit: My mobo (Z87E-ITX) is not capable of showing Vcore: http://www.hwinfo.com/forum/Thread-Vcore-not-showing
> 
> Is there any way for me to somehow know if C-States are actually enabled?


Have you checked to see if CoreTemp will show you the vcore? On my rig, it did a pretty good job of showing me the reading....


----------



## unclewebb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SFFClocker*
> 
> Is there any way for me to somehow know if C-States are actually enabled?


RealTemp T|I Edition
https://www.sendspace.com/file/55yvry

ThrottleStop also reports C State usage.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shoti02*
> 
> hello guys..my new rig is running stable on air


~1.395 @ load is a bit high (with that vid, that's what it would be), maybe worth dropping to 50x. Still awesome!


----------



## blackhole2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Keep on dreamin'
> Use HWiNFO. 4790K stock on turbo goes 1.2V or even 1.25Vish. 1.1V from Intel at 4.4GHz on all cores is unlikely.
> Cinebench doesn't stress test.
> Use x264 stress test for many many hours, over night etc. 8+ hours.
> No. Use C-states and EIST.


sorry you dont believe me so heres your HWINFO to prove to you my voltage at 4.4 1.085 volts


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackhole2013*
> 
> sorry you dont believe me so heres your HWINFO to prove to you my voltage at 4.4 1.085 volts


Usually people post a screenshot of the latest beta of HWiNFO64 Sensor's panel where VCore and preferably Core# VID can be seen. Expand it in at least two tables and it will show.


----------



## blackhole2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Usually people post a screenshot of the latest beta of HWiNFO64 Sensor's panel where VCore and preferably Core# VID can be seen. Expand it in at least two tables and it will show.


----------



## Penryn

Let's keep this civilized.


----------



## jdorje

Didn't we just have this discussion?

My 4690k does 42x at 1.085. I have no trouble believing many 4790ks would do 44x at the same voltage. Most of these chips have really conservative stock clocks...


----------



## Digitalwolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackhole2013*
> 
> sorry you dont believe me so heres your HWINFO to prove to you my voltage at 4.4 1.085 volts


Personally I don't really have trouble believing this.

For "auto" voltage at least on my motherboard the only time with all cores at 44x that vcore goes up much ( 1.2 or more) is when I enable xmp (it doesn't happen with manual or "auto" memory settings).

For my 4790K I run a manual setting of 1.15 with all cores at 44x but my chip is less than stellar as far as oc... so I would easily believe there are chips that can run lower voltage.


----------



## Big Texas

just got my replacement chip in today from intel after my last one was having major issues at stock settings...and I received an interesting batch number that i cant find any info of online.

3402A985 is the batch #, and its a costa rica chip. I might take a shot at OC'ing it later on, and if i do ill let you guys know the results.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Didn't we just have this discussion?
> 
> My 4690k does 42x at 1.085. I have no trouble believing many 4790ks would do 44x at the same voltage. Most of these chips have really conservative stock clocks...


It's quite low volts. Average 4790k will do 4.6ghz but not 4.7ghz using 1.3v @load. I guess it's not -that- far off normal, especially if it's actually 1.1 @ load.


----------



## TipOfTheSpork

Starting to push my little 5820K-http://valid.canardpc.com/zkdv6z

4.5v.PNG 186k .PNG file


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TipOfTheSpork*
> 
> Starting to push my little 5820K-http://valid.canardpc.com/zkdv6z
> 
> 4.5v.PNG 186k .PNG file


Looks pretty good, what are the temps like?


----------



## TipOfTheSpork

http://valid.canardpc.com/dy428g

Temps are around 31 deg cel at 4.6


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TipOfTheSpork*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/dy428g
> 
> Temps are around 31 deg cel at 4.6


So 31*C idle, what are your temps like when the CPU is being stressed? Looks like you're still making good progress.... Keep it up!!


----------



## TipOfTheSpork

prime torture is puting me at max temp of 61 cel. im going to stretch her legs slow and see if we can hit a 4.7 stable for a hour burn in tomorrow.

Thanks for the encouragement.


----------



## jdorje

One of my cores hit 18C today.

Just sayin'.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TipOfTheSpork*
> 
> prime torture is puting me at max temp of 61 cel. im going to stretch her legs slow and see if we can hit a 4.7 stable for a hour burn in tomorrow.
> 
> Thanks for the encouragement.


Not bad at all! What cooler are you using?

While I'm thinking about it: When you get some free time, you should go to your profile for OCN and put your components into the Rigbuilder. That way, if you end up needing help with anything, that list of components will help out whoever is trying to help you - it's a tip I was given when I started out on here.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> One of my cores hit 18C today.
> 
> Just sayin'.


I see those kind of temps during the winter here (San Diego), but sadly it's starting to warm up....


----------



## incog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> One of my cores hit 18C today.
> 
> Just sayin'.


that would be chill for room temperature,

hope you're not too cold


----------



## BoredErica

DID I MISS A FIGHT IN MY OWN THREAD?

Noooooooooooooooooo


----------



## 12Cores

Back with intel after a long break, can someone with a Z97 MSI motherboard answer the questions below.

- What is ring ratio and can it help with stablity at higher clocks?
- Can you run a 22nm chip 24/7 at 1.35v?
- Are XMP memory profiles useless?


----------



## JimmyMo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *12Cores*
> 
> Back with intel after a long break, can someone with a Z97 MSI motherboard answer the questions below.
> 
> - What is ring ratio and can it help with stablity at higher clocks?
> - Can you run a 22nm chip 24/7 at 1.35v?
> - Are XMP memory profiles useless?


- See the first post, "Ring bus doesn't matter..." (http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-guide-with-statistics#)

- Sure! With the attendant possibility of reduced lifespan and increased heat. Not an inherently "bad" thing, just a thing that you will have to weigh the pros and cons of for your own setup and selected components: cooling options you are selecting, noise, estimated time until next upgrade after this one, etc., etc...

- No. (Maybe a few more details on what you've heard that makes them "useless" would help folks answer that on better...)


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *12Cores*
> 
> - What is ring ratio and can it help with stablity at higher clocks?


Pretty much the opposite, it'll start reducing stability. Lot of naysayers but nobody keeps it at stock, except the naysayers.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *12Cores*
> 
> - Can you run a 22nm chip 24/7 at 1.35v?


With your cooling don't see an issue, secondly it won't be running that 24/7 unless you're folding 24/7 etc.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *12Cores*
> 
> - Are XMP memory profiles useless?


Nope.


----------



## LandonAaron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Pretty much the opposite, it'll start reducing stability. Lot of naysayers but nobody keeps it at stock, except the naysayers.
> With your cooling don't see an issue, secondly it won't be running that 24/7 unless you're folding 24/7 etc.
> Nope.


I'm confused by your statement. So are you saying that you should or ahouldn't adjust ring ratio? What speed are you running and what do you have yours set to? I never really understood how to use it myself. Like if I am running block 100 mult 47, dram 2400, and i raised ring ratio to 1.25 what would the resultant clocks be?


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LandonAaron*
> 
> I'm confused by your statement. So are you saying that you should or ahouldn't adjust ring ratio? What speed are you running and what do you have yours set to? I never really understood how to use it myself. Like if I am running block 100 mult 47, dram 2400, and i raised ring ratio to 1.25 what would the resultant clocks be?


Read the original post, darkwizzie's guide.

The ring/cache just connects the core to other parts of the system. Upping the ratio doesn't multiply anything else, it just contributes its own speedup just like overclocking your ram.

Theoretically increasing ring ratio should have no effect on performance, but this is provably false. However the effect is very low; one ring multiplier is a comparable boost to 1/14 core multipliers is the number darkwizzie estimates.

Leave it at stock until you max out your core multiplier, then try raising it. This might require a slightly higher vid. After a certain point, often 3-4 multipliers below what your core is at, it becomes harder to raise the cache and at this point it is basically not worth bothering.

You'll have to raise vring to up the ring ratio, of course. Given the low returns, raising this to the point where it generates basically any extra heat at all, is not worth it.

My 4690k core is 46x/1.285v, and my ring is 42x/1.18v.


----------



## 12Cores

4790K @ 4.8ghz 1.3v this is more performance than I will ever need for a few years, thank you for your feedback gentlemen.


----------



## dtfkev

I5 4670k
Asus Maximus VI Hero
Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR3-1600

I've found two pretty stable OC's. I can do:

44 - All cores
44 - Cache Ratio
1.25 vcore voltage
XMP
max temp aida64 - 65*

or

47 - All cores
41 - Cache Ratio
XMP
1.35 vcore voltage
1.8 input voltage
1.25 cache voltage
max temp aida64 - 73*

What would you run? It's just a casual gaming rig on 4-6 hours a day half the time its just idle. I'm not sure I want to run 1.35v for daily usage. I'm running an xspc kit with two rads (120, 240)


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dtfkev*
> 
> I5 4670k
> Asus Maximus VI Hero
> Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR3-1600
> 
> I've found two pretty stable OC's. I can do:
> 
> 44 - All cores
> 44 - Cache Ratio
> 1.25 vcore voltage
> XMP
> max temp aida64 - 65*
> 
> or
> 
> 47 - All cores
> 41 - Cache Ratio
> XMP
> 1.35 vcore voltage
> 1.8 input voltage
> 1.25 cache voltage
> max temp aida64 - 73*
> 
> What would you run? It's just a casual gaming rig on 4-6 hours a day half the time its just idle. I'm not sure I want to run 1.35v for daily usage. I'm running an xspc kit with two rads (120, 240)


This has been answered in the OP. The second is far better.


----------



## dtfkev

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> This has been answered in the OP. The second is far better.


Right, right core is king lol.

That voltage though :x


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dtfkev*
> 
> Right, right core is king lol.
> 
> That voltage though :x


What voltage do you need for 46x with 41x cache? Should be around 1.3v I guess.


----------



## dtfkev

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> What voltage do you need for 46x with 41x cache? Should be around 1.3v I guess.


I can't get 45/46 stable at 1.3 :/


----------



## twanto

I recently ordered a 4690k with the intent on overclocking, and I've been looking for an overclocking guide. This is the only guide I've found so far that is clearly written and appears to contain all of the pertinent information. Back in the day, this type of information could be found in fewer places and it was usually pretty good. Now everyone has some overclocking guide and most of them are barely readable, don't explain enough....oh and did I mention they read like they were written by 10 year olds? I don't know if it's a "geek" thing nowadays to be completely unable to conjure up a coherent ******* sentence, but I just want to say that I sincerely appreciate your efforts sir. Thank you for not ruining the internet for me today.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twanto*
> 
> I recently ordered a 4690k with the intent on overclocking, and I've been looking for an overclocking guide. This is the only guide I've found so far that is clearly written and appears to contain all of the pertinent information. Back in the day, this type of information could be found in fewer places and it was usually pretty good. Now everyone has some overclocking guide and most of them are barely readable, don't explain enough....oh and did I mention they read like they were written by 10 year olds? I don't know if it's a "geek" thing nowadays to be completely unable to conjure up a coherent ******* sentence, but I just want to say that I sincerely appreciate your efforts sir. Thank you for not ruining the internet for me today.


Thank you for the kind words.


----------



## v1ral

I'm curious about RAM overclock...
I have 16gigs of 1600mhz G Skill memory is it worth a try overclocking them to 2133 or something?
I have my overclock settings at:
x47 core
x45 uncore
1.255 VID
1.75 VCCIN
1.15 uncore
Memory is at 1600mhz XMP
Max temps 89c with an H70 for cooler.8 hours XTU.


----------



## Stacey2911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> I'm curious about RAM overclock...
> I have 16gigs of 1600mhz G Skill memory is it worth a try overclocking them to 2133 or something?
> I have my overclock settings at:
> x47 core
> x45 uncore
> 1.255 VID
> 1.75 VCCIN
> 1.15 uncore
> Memory is at 1600mhz XMP
> Max temps 89c with an H70 for cooler.8 hours XTU.


My 2x8Gb Ripjaws X 1600Mhz kit came XMP @ Cas9-9-9-24 2T 1.5V, I got it down to 1600Mhz Cas7-8-7-24 1T @ 1.6v, and got it as high as 2133Mhz 9-10-9-28 1T @ 1.65v. Haven't fiddled with above 2133Mhz yet.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> I have 16gigs of 1600mhz G Skill memory is it worth a try overclocking them to 2133 or something?


If it's ~1.5v, then it could be worth going to ~1.65 or ~1.7v and getting what you can out of them - if not, don't touch it IMO.

Memory is usually binned somewhat tightly, so you can often only get real extra performance by adding voltage. On top of that, even 1.5x memory performance gains often show up as only 2-5% gains to FPS or rendering speed, whatever you're doing - if the program is RAM sensitive at all. I'm all for RAM clocking and benching, but if you want to do it then IMO you should be asking the question -before- you buy the sticks, not after


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> If it's ~1.5v, then it could be worth going to ~1.65 or ~1.7v and getting what you can out of them - if not, don't touch it IMO.
> 
> Memory is usually binned somewhat tightly, so you can often only get real extra performance by adding voltage. On top of that, even 1.5x memory performance gains often show up as only 2-5% gains to FPS or rendering speed, whatever you're doing - if the program is RAM sensitive at all. I'm all for RAM clocking and benching, but if you want to do it then IMO you should be asking the question -before- you buy the sticks, not after


I always appreciate your opinions / suggestions, so forgive me for the off topic and tell me your opinion, please:

I own the DRAM kit shown in my sig-rig and this is how I have recently managed to overclock it :


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



DRAM Voltage = 1.68V in the BIOS





Do you think that I could set the DRAM voltage at 1.70V and try 2400MHz? Would this voltage be safe for my DRAM kit?

Thank you!


----------



## JackCY

Memory is indeed about mostly buying memory that works well. With the bandwidth of modern CPUs fast RAM won't get you nothing but miniscule extra performance. OCing RAM can even be worse than running it stock and is a PITA to test for stability and having a performance gain.

Voltages, no one can guarantee you what is safe. Use common sense.


----------



## PaycheckNZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dtfkev*
> 
> I can't get 45/46 stable at 1.3 :/


You're saying that 44x takes only 1.25V, and yet even 45x takes more than 1.3V, but 47x takes only 1.35.
That doesn't sound right. The size of the voltage steps required to go up a multiplier should increase as you push it higher, yet your post suggests that they are closer to halving.
I would guess that your 45x or 46x ratio tests have several variables that differed which are a lot more important that you realise.
That input voltage for example... Mine wont work with less than about +0.6V above vcore. Yours clearly does, but even at 45x you probably still need to boost it above stock vccin somewhat.

Personally with that chip I would aim for a 45 or 46 ratio as I prefer to stay below Intel's 1.3V rule, and besides it gets damn hot enough even at 1.25 with my pretty darn good air cooler.


----------



## PaycheckNZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> I always appreciate your opinions / suggestions, so forgive me for the off topic and tell me your opinion, please:
> 
> I own the DRAM kit shown in my sig-rig and this is how I have recently managed to overclock it :
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> DRAM Voltage = 1.68V in the BIOS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think that I could set the DRAM voltage at 1.70V and try 2400MHz? Would this voltage be safe for my DRAM kit?
> 
> Thank you!


I wouldn't go that far. Faster RAM clock clocks don't always translate to faster real-world performance anyway. Several of my tests indicated the opposite. E.g. the timings I could get down to with 2200MHz at 1.5V performed better than timings I could achieve with 2400 or 2666 at 1.65V.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaycheckNZ*
> 
> I wouldn't go that far. Faster RAM clock clocks don't always translate to faster real-world performance anyway. Several of my tests indicated the opposite. E.g. the timings I could get down to with 2200MHz at 1.5V performed better than timings I could achieve with 2400 or 2666 at 1.65V.


Thanks for your opinion but I have managed all right.


----------



## SgtRotty

Hello! I've been around for awhile overclocking and such. I just wanted to let everyone know i blew up my 4770k with z87g45 using 167blck straps and testing with Intel extreme tuning utility benchmark. I bought new psu and motherboard to test and confirm. It seems it locked in 167blck, no power to cpu or cpu fan header. Careful with the straps if your using them!!


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SgtRotty*
> 
> Hello! I've been around for awhile overclocking and such. I just wanted to let everyone know i blew up my 4770k with z87g45 using 167blck straps and testing with Intel extreme tuning utility benchmark. I bought new psu and motherboard to test and confirm. It seems it locked in 167blck, no power to cpu or cpu fan header. Careful with the straps if your using them!!


I would request an rma.

Intel rma is very easy. No video with a cpu light on will get another chip. They only thing the rep asked me was if i had tryed another mobo.


----------



## LagunaX

Getting a better chip in the mail.

Played a little more with my current delidded 4790k L352C119 before it gets sold on eBay.

4.8ghz core, 4.0ghz uncore, 8gb ddr3 2200 @ 1.31vcore, 1.2vring, 1.9vccin.

Air cooling, Thermalright SB-E.

x264 V2 Stress Test 1 hour:


Asus ROG RealBench Stress Test 1 hour:


Not bad for a Malay chip but getting a Vietnam chip


----------



## ludkoto

Hi guys

What setting do you set in your windows to run the x264 stress test from the op i been trying to use but getting no luck.
What i do is to even start enythin from the app is to run it as admin but when i set everything nothin happen no error just disapears or turns off.
I'd like to test my cpu bit more.
I wanna know are there any settings to windows coz i don\t realy wanna reinstall windows now got so much crap instaled?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ludkoto*
> 
> Hi guys
> 
> What setting do you set in your windows to run the x264 stress test from the op i been trying to use but getting no luck.
> What i do is to even start enythin from the app is to run it as admin but when i set everything nothin happen no error just disapears or turns off.
> I'd like to test my cpu bit more.
> I wanna know are there any settings to windows coz i don\t realy wanna reinstall windows now got so much crap instaled?


You might have files in the wrong folder paths, or have forgotten to unzip the test properly


----------



## LagunaX

1) Extract the zip file.
2) Open this folder twice: x264 Stability Test V2
3) Do not open the test file, just double click on either:
x264 Stability Test (32bit - log)
or
x264 Stability Test (64bit - log)
4) The +log .bat files are if you want to name a log file to be saved, - is just to run the test without a log file.

The Asus ROG RealBench Stress Test is just as stressful but runs slightly higher load temps, see my pictures above in post #17081


----------



## ludkoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> You might have files in the wrong folder paths, or have forgotten to unzip the test properly


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LagunaX*
> 
> 1) Extract the zip file.
> 2) Open this folder twice: x264 Stability Test V2
> 3) Do not open the test file, just double click on either:
> x264 Stability Test (32bit - log)
> or
> x264 Stability Test (64bit - log)
> 4) The +log .bat files are if you want to name a log file to be saved, - is just to run the test without a log file.
> 
> The Asus ROG RealBench Stress Test is just as stressful but runs slightly higher load temps, see my pictures above in post #17081


I extracted the file with winrar and when i opened it it is saying that can\t find the file and to make sure to tipe the file location corectly. Very strange i remember running the test befor but can\t do it i gues if i am up to it i can reinstall windows.

I got realbench 2.2 i think.
Anyway thank you guys.


----------



## LagunaX

You can try extracting to your desktop with the free 7-zip and try again.

Any results from the ROG RealBench?


----------



## ludkoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LagunaX*
> 
> You can try extracting to your desktop with the free 7-zip and try again.
> 
> Any results from the ROG RealBench?


Real Bench doesn\t behave like usual too. I've tested with this setting befor and all was well as much i can remember. I think somethin is worng with windows befor i didn\t need to run this apps as admin and didn\t have this alocation setting i need start Unigen Valey as admin too so i can start it its very strange.


----------



## mycnam

I RMA-ed my first 4790K since it is not even stable at 8GBx4 memory stock speed. The new chip run at 1.175V at stock speed. I can pass Intel XTU at 1.22V VCore 4.8GHz, but not stable for x264. I am testing at 1.25V x264 now.


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mycnam*
> 
> I RMA-ed my first 4790K since it is not even stable at 8GBx4 memory stock speed. The new chip run at 1.175V at stock speed. I can pass Intel XTU at 1.22V VCore 4.8GHz, but not stable for x264. I am testing at 1.25V x264 now.


That's an amazing chip; why would you want to replace it? Just add a bit more dram voltage to get your ram stable.


----------



## mycnam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> That's an amazing chip; why would you want to replace it? Just add a bit more dram voltage to get your ram stable.


Oh yes, this new chip is amazing. But the old one was already at 1.275V at stock boost 4.2GHz. Somehow it was not stable with 4x8GB memory at DDR3-1333 so I RMA-ed it.


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mycnam*
> 
> Oh yes, this new chip is amazing. But the old one was already at 1.275V at stock boost 4.2GHz. Somehow it was not stable with 4x8GB memory at DDR3-1333 so I RMA-ed it.


Oh I misread! So the silver chip was after the rma. Good choice!


----------



## 12Cores

Still testing my overclocks, stable clocks so far with 2400mhz ram:

4ghz 1v
4.4ghz 1.25v
4.7ghz 1.29v
4.8ghz 1.34v
4.9ghz 1.37v

Its a good chip.


----------



## deathroll

Hello. I try to get stable with my core and cache. Stressing with OCCT: CPU test. Well, HWiNFO shows the BCLK is raising, even though I didn't any BLCK OC. Any ideas to prevent it getting increase automatically?


----------



## PaycheckNZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deathroll*
> 
> Hello. I try to get stable with my core and cache. Stressing with OCCT: CPU test. Well, HWiNFO shows the BCLK is raising, even though I didn't any BLCK OC. Any ideas to prevent it getting increase automatically?


I've had the BCLK float up and down a bit myself, in fact I've had it float far enough up to (briefly) go up about 100MHz. Again, that was only about 2%, just as you have here. You can tell by the average that this is only a momentary peak value.

Consider that measuring the clock speed accurately, itself requires an accurate reference speed. Now my thoughts are that perhaps the above measurement occurs when the actual clock speed is very slightly over and the reference clock speed is momentarily very slightly under, which would exaggerate the value due to the relative difference. Also, there's the sampling noise of the measurement to consider. I don't know how much averaging over time there is on the measurement, but it may be very little.
So overall it may not be as far off as it appears.

In any case, I'm pretty sure I've never had it crash purely due to BCLK overshoot.


----------



## MaeTroX

I have this kind of thing as well with HWiNFO and just hoping its the software reading the speeds wrong as I have manually inputted my multi and chache and the mhz to 100 so seeing it read my mhz to like 106 and such is well weird. One time it even read my multi wrong or something, I have put in 39 but my speed was at 4 Ghz instead of 3.9 Ghz.

It kind of freaks me out


----------



## LostParticle

Guys, as long as you have the latest beta, you can always ask the developer about any inquires you have. Be sure to post a screenshot. I have observed the same thing, too.


----------



## sampo

Thanks so much Darkwizzie for this amazing guide, I've followed everystep. Happen to oc my 4670k @ 4.5ghz air cooling Hyper EVO 212 PLUS 1.24v (1)8gb ramstick corsair 1600mhz, stability did 1hr of aida64 stress cpu+stress fpu+cache+memory highest temp went 72°c/ idle 31°c. BATCH#L346C512 MALAY motherboard; GA-Z87-DS3H


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sampo*
> 
> Thanks so much Darkwizzie for this amazing guide, I've followed everystep. Happen to oc my 4670k @ 4.5ghz air cooling Hyper EVO 212 PLUS 1.24v (1)8gb ramstick corsair 1600mhz, stability did 1hr of aida64 stress cpu+stress fpu+cache+memory highest temp went 72°c/ idle 31°c. BATCH#L346C512 MALAY motherboard; GA-Z87-DS3H


Very nice!!


----------



## sampo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Very nice!!


haha yeah thanks, i got the nerve to do 4.6ghz @1.25v idle 36°c/ max 77°c did aida64 about 2hrs. I'll just keep it at that. Just amazed that it doesn't go beyond 80°c+.







this chip is awesome!!


----------



## MaLiXs

I just would like to thank The OP for this Guide!!! it was very helpfull to me because I didnt overclock since I sold my p5q with my c2d e8400 3 years ago









I used this guid to know how to overcloc my new G3258 on a z97 anniversary !!! I'm able to do 4.7ghz @ 1.43v and probably able to bench over 4.8 @ 1.5 but at those speed the vcore is little high for h24 use ... I think I'll be able to remain stable at 4.5 1.3v 40x uncore @ 1.15v


----------



## BoredErica

No problem. You're welcome.


----------



## c64ocuk

I don't understand why people are increasing uncore ratio and voltages when it clearly states on page 1 that it makes no difference to performance ? or am i missing something ?

lol it's like nobodys even read page 1 all I see is people upping their uncore/cache ratio and voltages ?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c64ocuk*
> 
> I don't understand why people are increasing uncore ratio and voltages when it clearly states on page 1 that it makes no difference to performance ? or am i missing something ?
> 
> lol it's like nobodys even read page 1 all I see is people upping their uncore/cache ratio and voltages ?


There's a difference, just not enough for anybody to notice when using the computer apart from benchmarks. Some people do it because, well, this is Overclock.net and people want to get that extra 0.001% improvement. Or, they didn't read the guide. Lots of people don't read the guide.

I think nowadays some people don't even realize there's actually a guide on page 1.


----------



## c64ocuk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SFFClocker*
> 
> I know that, I've read everything. The reason why I'm asking is there's nothing in HWInfo on my machine, anywhere, that is even remotely close to VID or that ramps up from a lower value to around VID.
> 
> That's why I'm wondering if override for Vcore on ASRock mobo's keep C-States from enabling.
> 
> Edit: My mobo (Z87E-ITX) is not capable of showing Vcore: http://www.hwinfo.com/forum/Thread-Vcore-not-showing
> 
> Is there any way for me to somehow know if C-States are actually enabled?


I think you have to use adaptive voltage in order for throttling to work properly and set that in windows power management also

on my gigabyte z97 i go to cpu vcore change from auto to normal then add +0.200 mv my vid is 1.1 so that makes full load 1.3 volts now in windows on coretemp cpu-z etc I can see the voltage drop down when the cpu multi drops


----------



## LandonAaron

Is it possible to monitor cache voltage in HWinfo? What variable does it show up as? Also what is VTT in HWinfo? Thanks.


----------



## wes1099

Slightly noob question, but does higher voltage directly reduce the life of CPUs or is it just the heat generated that reduces the life of CPUs?


----------



## Stacey2911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> Slightly noob question, but does higher voltage directly reduce the life of CPUs or is it just the heat generated that reduces the life of CPUs?


Voltage is usually what kills a cpu when it comes to overclocking, although heat will also kill a cpu. It depends on a few other variables such as cooling, voltage requirements vs what they are set as, etc.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stacey2911*
> 
> Voltage is usually what kills a cpu when it comes to overclocking, although heat will also kill a cpu. It depends on a few other variables such as cooling, voltage requirements vs what they are set as, etc.


I know you can kill a cpu by using to much voltage, but for example, if I bump up the voltage on my 4670k from 1.27 to 1.35, am I reducing the cpu's life?


----------



## Stacey2911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> I know you can kill a cpu by using to much voltage, but for example, if I bump up the voltage on my 4670k from 1.27 to 1.35, am I reducing the cpu's life?


You're reducing the cpus life by bumping voltage from stock to begin with. Although the general rule of thumb is keep it under 1.35v on air, and the cpu should outlive your use for it, assuming a 3 or so year upgrade cycle.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stacey2911*
> 
> You're reducing the cpus life by bumping voltage from stock to begin with. Although the general rule of thumb is keep it under 1.35v on air, and the cpu should outlive your use for it, assuming a 3 or so year upgrade cycle.


Cool. I run delidded on water cooling so I think I will be fine for a while.


----------



## Stacey2911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> Cool. I run delidded on water cooling so I think I will be fine for a while.


I don't foresee you having any noticeable degradation within a reasonable timespan, you should be fine


----------



## c64ocuk

Degredation is always exagerted if you used 1.5 volts it would probably last 15 years.
My i5 750 has been overclocked and overvolted since day 1 and it must be 6 years old now and it still does the exact same clocks at exact same voltage and is fine.


----------



## Stacey2911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c64ocuk*
> 
> Degredation is always exagerted if you used 1.5 volts it would probably last 15 years.
> My i5 750 has been overclocked and overvolted since day 1 and it must be 6 years old now and it still does the exact same clocks at exact same voltage and is fine.


The smaller the fabrication process, the less tolerant a processor is to overvoltage. I ran my Q6600 at 1.5v for 3 years before it degraded and couldn't hold it's clocks anymore, but then had a 4690k degrade @ 1.4v after 6 months. It's a bit of a lottery, as is everything in computing these days, but it still doesn't hurt to be cautious.


----------



## TPCbench

Guys, what is the worst OC chip for Core i7 4790K. I checked the table in the 1st page but there are only 3 entries for Core i7 4790K

Does Haswell Refresh have better OC mileage compared to Haswell ? What are the chances that I'll get a Core i7 4790K chip that can hit 4.4 GHz using 1.15 Vcore ?

I currently have a Pentium G3258 @ 4.2 GHz which needs 1.28 Vcore / 1.99 VRIN . It's a poor overclocker. It greatly bottlenecks my GTX 970 and I'm thinking of getting a Core i7 4790K now instead of waiting for Core i5 5775C which will be released this June 2015

By the way, for the OC veterans/experts here, is it true that overclocking becomes harder as the chips get smaller ? When overclocking using the same amount of core voltage, will a 14-nm chip (Broadwell) degrade faster compared to a 22-nm chip (Haswell)

Core i7 4790K 4.0 GHz - 88 watts TDP - 22 nm
Core i7 5775C 3.3 GHz - 65 watts TDP - 14 nm

Thank you


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TPCbench*
> 
> Guys, what is the worst OC chip for Core i7 4790K. I checked the table in the 1st page but there are only 3 entries for Core i7 4790K
> 
> Does Haswell Refresh have better OC mileage compared to Haswell ? What are the chances that I'll get a Core i7 4790K chip that can hit 4.4 GHz using 1.15 Vcore ?
> 
> I currently have a Pentium G3258 @ 4.2 GHz which needs 1.28 Vcore / 1.99 VRIN . It's a poor overclocker. It greatly bottlenecks my GTX 970 and I'm thinking of getting a Core i7 4790K now instead of waiting for Core i5 5775C which will be released this June 2015
> 
> By the way, for the OC veterans/experts here, is it true that overclocking becomes harder as the chips get smaller ? When overclocking using the same amount of core voltage, will a 14-nm chip (Broadwell) degrade faster compared to a 22-nm chip (Haswell)
> 
> Core i7 4790K 4.0 GHz - 88 watts TDP - 22 nm
> Core i7 5775C 3.3 GHz - 65 watts TDP - 14 nm
> 
> Thank you


TPCbench, don't forget that this thread was originally dedicated to Haswell, not Devil's Canyon. They are similar in many ways, but the Devil's Canyon Thread has much more OC results for DC than my chart. But just going off of intuition, the worst 4790k will do 4.2ghz if not higher.

I believe you have over 50% chance of hitting the overclock you want with a DC chip. If it's not 1.15, 1.2 should nail it.

It does seem as we are going to smaller and smaller manufactoring processes, that these CPUs can handle less voltages. But that doesn't mean anything by itself, it also matters how far a CPU can overclock with the same amount of voltage, and what IPC the CPU can do. There's also other things Intel is doing behind the scenes, like the FIVR. Let's see what happens with Broadwell/Skylake.


----------



## LandonAaron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stacey2911*
> 
> The smaller the fabrication process, the less tolerant a processor is to overvoltage. I ran my Q6600 at 1.5v for 3 years before it degraded and couldn't hold it's clocks anymore, but then had a 4690k degrade @ 1.4v after 6 months. It's a bit of a lottery, as is everything in computing these days, but it still doesn't hurt to be cautious.


What were you temps on the 4690k that degraded. I am running at about 1.375v on my 4790k, and want to know if I should be worried or not. Its delidded and on a very capable waterloop though.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LandonAaron*
> 
> What were you temps on the 4690k that degraded. I am running at about 1.375v on my 4790k, and want to know if I should be worried or not. Its delidded and on a very capable waterloop though.


what clockspeed?

My 4790k is weaker. It needs 1.32v for 4.7ghz. I only bench it that high.

I run 1.265v 4.6ghz on my day to day. I cant tell a bit of difference in game that makes it worth going higher.

Outside of benchmarks 1-200mhz just doesnt amount to a whole lot. Thats why i drop down well below 1.3v on my 24/7.

This way i dnt have to worry about degradation as much.


----------



## LandonAaron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> what clockspeed?
> 
> My 4790k is weaker. It needs 1.32v for 4.7ghz. I only bench it that high.
> 
> I run 1.265v 4.6ghz on my day to day. I cant tell a bit of difference in game that makes it worth going higher.
> 
> Outside of benchmarks 1-200mhz just doesnt amount to a whole lot. Thats why i drop down well below 1.3v on my 24/7.
> 
> This way i dnt have to worry about degradation as much.


It will do 4.7 @ 1.32 and 4.8 @ 1.375-1.385. Need to do some more testing to dial it in exactly, but somewhere in that range. That is the VID setting the actual vcore is about .025 higher so right at about 1.4v Vcore @ 4.8. I may dial it back to 4.7 for 24/7 use.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LandonAaron*
> 
> It will do 4.7 @ 1.32 and 4.8 @ 1.375-1.385. Need to do some more testing to dial it in exactly, but somewhere in that range. That is the VID setting the actual vcore is about .025 higher so right at about 1.4v Vcore @ 4.8. I may dial it back to 4.7 for 24/7 use.


you definitely wont feel any difference and it is safer long term staying under 1.35v even if temps are fine.

Just save the 4.8 profile for benching/occasional use.


----------



## porro

I'm pretty new to OC, read alot about it the last week or so.
Problem is, I don't know if I have a stable OC or not... I ran aida fpu test overnight (the next night I ran it with everything checked), OCCT for about 5 hours and IBT on maximum (20 runs). Max temps were about 80 degrees, most of the time I was mid 60s.
I thought I was fine...

But then there's prime95... when I try blend I will get system restart / crash after 2 mins. Small fft seems to work (but only ran for an hour).
I ran memtest86 last night cuz I thought my ram was the culprit, but had no errors what so ever. I have the latest version of prime btw.

Now I'm really unsure. My OC settings are (i5 4670k):
- 41 multiplier (4.1 GHz)
- ring ratio on stock settings (34)
- 1.21 vCore
- 1.8 VRIN
- 1.1 uncore voltage


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *porro*
> 
> I'm pretty new to OC, read alot about it the last week or so.
> Problem is, I don't know if I have a stable OC or not... I ran aida fpu test overnight (the next night I ran it with everything checked), OCCT for about 5 hours and IBT on maximum (20 runs). Max temps were about 80 degrees, most of the time I was mid 60s.
> I thought I was fine...
> 
> But then there's prime95... when I try blend I will get system restart / crash after 2 mins. Small fft seems to work (but only ran for an hour).
> I ran memtest86 last night cuz I thought my ram was the culprit, but had no errors what so ever. I have the latest version of prime btw.
> 
> Now I'm really unsure. My OC settings are (i5 4670k):
> - 41 multiplier (4.1 GHz)
> - ring ratio on stock settings (34)
> - 1.21 vCore
> - 1.8 VRIN
> - 1.1 uncore voltage


Most of us here dont run P95, read the guide on page 1 if you havent yet


----------



## PaycheckNZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *porro*
> 
> I'm pretty new to OC, read alot about it the last week or so.
> Problem is, I don't know if I have a stable OC or not... I ran aida fpu test overnight (the next night I ran it with everything checked), OCCT for about 5 hours and IBT on maximum (20 runs). Max temps were about 80 degrees, most of the time I was mid 60s.
> I thought I was fine...
> 
> But then there's prime95... when I try blend I will get system restart / crash after 2 mins. Small fft seems to work (but only ran for an hour).
> I ran memtest86 last night cuz I thought my ram was the culprit, but had no errors what so ever. I have the latest version of prime btw.
> 
> Now I'm really unsure. My OC settings are (i5 4670k):
> - 41 multiplier (4.1 GHz)
> - ring ratio on stock settings (34)
> - 1.21 vCore
> - 1.8 VRIN
> - 1.1 uncore voltage


What is your LLC setting?

You might be getting vdroop, as prime95 is gonna suck through a lot of watts.
I find I need vccin to be +0.6 above vcore at "high" LLC. Any less and I can't pass x264.


----------



## porro

I don't think I touched the LLC settings yet, only know the basics atm (multiplier, vcore, vccin, vring,..). I'll take some bios screenshots in a minute.


----------



## porro

Here are my OC settings in the BIOS:






Anything that should be changed?


----------



## c64ocuk

yea put phase control to max (load line calibration)

read page one again you don't need to bother with ring voltage or ratio

and remember to use adaptive voltage instead of manual so when the multi drops the volts also drop

you want all your c state power saving features on and set balanced power scheme in windows or just make sure the cpu power saving is set

don't know how you set that on msi as i have gigabyte but on mine I set cpu vcore from auto to normal then underneath add my +0.259 mv which gives me my 1.35 volts
yours will be different but 0.100 mv = say your cpu is at 1.2 volts if you add 0.100mv it will = 1.3 volts

Most overclocks will be helped by setting VCCIN to 2.0 volts area

As for prime all that's changed is now hits temps like intel burn test as it's running more extreme tests on newer versions, its safe to use just keep an eye on temps don't go above 85c on stressing and it's fine

I only hit 74c max on latest prime on my g3258 so I'd imagine it would hit 80c + on a quad which is normal for intel burn test users so imo all thats changed is prime is now stressing as much as IBT

one of the best initial stability checkers imo is windows experience index test I've had 20 passes of IBT and real bench passses then ran windows experience index and it falied so now my first check is always WEI


----------



## porro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c64ocuk*
> 
> yea put phase control to max (load line calibration)
> 
> read page one again you don't need to bother with ring voltage or ratio
> 
> and remember to use adaptive voltage so when the multi drops the volts also drop
> 
> don't know how you set that on msi as i have gigabyte but on mine I set cpu vcore from auto to normal then underneath add my +0.259 mv which gives me my 1.35 volts
> yours will be different but 0.100 mv = say your cpu is at 1.2 volts if you add 0.100mv it will = 1.3 volts


Mhhh I think you're talking about 'Vdroop Offset Control' (= LLC) and not Phase Control. I put it to 75%.

I read page one carefully and I think you are wrong about almost everything:
- OP suggested that you manually put ring ratio to stock
- Adaptive voltage when stresstesting is dangerous. Should be on manual (= override).
- I've been told to disable c state and other power saving features.. Not sure if it's just for the stresstesting-phase or permanently.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c64ocuk*
> 
> and remember to use adaptive voltage instead of manual so when the multi drops the volts also drop


not exactly accurate info. You can use manual and cstates and still get voltage to drop. its in the OP and its generally preferred to adaptive.


----------



## BoredErica

It depends on the motherboard.


----------



## PaycheckNZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> It depends on the motherboard.


True.

No matter what I do on my Z87M-Plus, it will NOT drop voltage unless it is on adaptive.
This means always changing to manual for stress tests and back to adaptive afterwards.

c64ocuk was probably mostly talking about what you set it to after experimenting with overclocking. During, you can certainly have C-States off.


----------



## c64ocuk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *porro*
> 
> Mhhh I think you're talking about 'Vdroop Offset Control' (= LLC) and not Phase Control. I put it to 75%.
> 
> I read page one carefully and I think you are wrong about almost everything:
> - OP suggested that you manually put ring ratio to stock
> - Adaptive voltage when stresstesting is dangerous. Should be on manual (= override).
> - I've been told to disable c state and other power saving features.. Not sure if it's just for the stresstesting-phase or permanently.


manual voltage = no voltage drop here no matter what i do

and I think people just mean set it to manual voltage for stress testing finding sweet spot because you want it to be stable with full power saving in the long term right ?

some motherboards can up the uncore to match cpu ratio i'll give you that i'll eat my crow for that pretty new myself to haswell but saying default I should have said default ratio manually set and not on auto

I dont own an msi z97 board so wouldnt know which was the LLC name currently on that bios was merely saying put llc on max presuming you knew which setting it was and I got it wrong

I can tell you on my gigabyte z97 I have been at a point where high LLC = unstable and turbo/max/exteme LLC = stable

kinda going by the guides myself like everyone is but still seems like it's all about vcore and llc still for stability and each chip has it's vcore incline where it spikes right up my chip seems to spike at above 4.6 ghz needs plenty over 1.35v probably 1.4


----------



## TPCbench

Ok, I already bought a Core i7 4790K just today

I disabled Turbo and run x264 Stability Test. Core voltage is left to AUTO

The core voltage during stress testing is 1.068 V according to HWiNFO

Do I have a good chip ? I haven't started overclocking yet


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaycheckNZ*
> 
> True.
> 
> No matter what I do on my Z87M-Plus, it will NOT drop voltage unless it is on adaptive.
> This means always changing to manual for stress tests and back to adaptive afterwards.
> 
> c64ocuk was probably mostly talking about what you set it to after experimenting with overclocking. During, you can certainly have C-States off.


i have a z87 plus (not the m) and it drops manual with cstates. Make certain you set cstates to "on" auto is the same as off.

I also have the asus z87 A. It also drops on manual cstates but they all need to be set to on.


----------



## TPCbench

Here are my stable OC setting for now for my Core i7 4790K since I'm just using a Cooler Master Hyper TX3

Stable in x264 Stability Test for 4.5 hours (30 loops). Max. core temperature is ~80 C and ambient temperature is ~30 C

CPU core = 4.2 GHz (manually set)
CPU uncore = 4.0 GHz (manually set)
Vcore = 1.1 V (manually set)
VRIN = AUTO (1.836 V when under load according to HWiNFO)
VRIN LLC = Turbo (highest setting)
DRAM speed = 2400 MHz (XMP enabled)
DRAM timings = 10-12-12-31 2T (XMP enabled)
DRAM voltage = 1.66 V (manually set)
Turbo = Disabled
Hyper Threading = Enabled (AUTO)


----------



## porro

Just a question, when you can run 50 loops of x264 v2, would you consider your OC stable, even when you fail p95 blend after a couple mins..?


----------



## PaycheckNZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> i have a z87 plus (not the m) and it drops manual with cstates. Make certain you set cstates to "on" auto is the same as off.
> 
> I also have the asus z87 A. It also drops on manual cstates but they all need to be set to on.


They're all on enabled, not auto, and report C7s etc.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaycheckNZ*
> 
> They're all on enabled, not auto, and report C7s etc.


Thats odd. I have 3 Asus mobos. 1 z87 plus, z87 A and M6H and they all work fine with manual cstates. vcore drops at idle.

You using hwinfo64 to veiw it drop ? Certain programs dont display it corectly.

A lot of ppl get VID and vcore mixed up too.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Wirerat

delete


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> manual voltage = no voltage drop here no matter what i do


Usually when people say this - and i mean like 9 times out of 10, maybe more - they're not manually setting the states + EIST correctly, or they're looking at the VID sensor instead of vcore sensor. Some boards don't even have good sensors to look at, and some popular programs like cpu-z rampantly mis-label things and confuse huge amounts of people


----------



## PaycheckNZ

With a manual setting of 1.248V for CPU Core Voltage:
ASUS AI Suite III shows 1.249V for Vcore, regardless of load.
VID under HWiNFO64 shows about 1.249V (1.247V to 1.250V), regardless of load.

HWiNFO64 doesn't have a Vcore row for this motherboard.
It does however have a generically named VIN4 row which seems to be sort of consistent with what I'd expect Vcore to show. It goes up to 1.376V under load with x264, and down to 0.792V at idle.
But surely Vcore isn't actually going as high as 1.376V or more when configured to 1.248V?!?!

With an adaptive setting of 1.248V for CPU Core Voltage:
ASUS AI Suite III's, Vcore does float up and down from about 0.8V to 1.249V depending on the load.
VID under HWiNFO64 shows about 0.905V (0.904 to 0.907) when idle, and I think about 1.249 under load.
VIN4 floats up and down similarly to manual mode.

From all this, one might conclude that ASUS AISuite III, and HWiNFO64 are showing the wrong thing, but surely it isn't going to overshoot by 0.13V or more when in *manual* mode!


----------



## TPCbench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TPCbench*
> 
> Here are my stable OC setting for now for my Core i7 4790K since I'm just using a Cooler Master Hyper TX3
> 
> Stable in x264 Stability Test for 4.5 hours (30 loops). Max. core temperature is ~80 C and ambient temperature is ~30 C
> 
> CPU core = 4.2 GHz (manually set)
> CPU uncore = 4.0 GHz (manually set)
> Vcore = 1.1 V (manually set)
> VRIN = AUTO (1.836 V when under load according to HWiNFO)
> VRIN LLC = Turbo (highest setting)
> DRAM speed = 2400 MHz (XMP enabled)
> DRAM timings = 10-12-12-31 2T (XMP enabled)
> DRAM voltage = 1.66 V (manually set)
> Turbo = Disabled
> Hyper Threading = Enabled (AUTO)


Re-tested 4.2 GHz using only 1.085 Vcore (BIOS setting)

Stable in x264 Stability Test for 3 hours (20 loops). Will test in ASUS Real Bench and in Crysis 3

I know 4.2 GHz is low and my chip can probably do 4.4 GHz using ~1.2 Vcore but I need a better air cooler. Haswell is really hot and my Cooler Master Hyper TX3 can only handle 1.1 Vcore


----------



## TPCbench

Does the x264 Stability Test use AVX instruction ?
https://mega.co.nz/#!3tAGnAqZ!QbCz2r1fG0WjM8DgGYeExngGypaHftAzPUgTSn2kAdk


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TPCbench*
> 
> Does the x264 Stability Test use AVX instruction ?
> https://mega.co.nz/#!3tAGnAqZ!QbCz2r1fG0WjM8DgGYeExngGypaHftAzPUgTSn2kAdk


Yes.


----------



## PaycheckNZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TPCbench*
> 
> Re-tested 4.2 GHz using only 1.085 Vcore (BIOS setting)
> 
> Stable in x264 Stability Test for 3 hours (20 loops). Will test in ASUS Real Bench and in Crysis 3
> 
> I know 4.2 GHz is low and my chip can probably do 4.4 GHz using ~1.2 Vcore but I need a better air cooler. Haswell is really hot and my Cooler Master Hyper TX3 can only handle 1.1 Vcore


A 4790K turbos to 4.4GHz on up to two cores, or 4.3GHz on three cores, at stock with turbo enabled.
For some single-threaded workload bursts, you'd probably get better performance out of the stock settings.

The TX3 is a pretty meagre cooling solution by the look of it. Feels to me like it's really crippling your overclock, but I guess the ambient temperature is a factor there too.


----------



## TPCbench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaycheckNZ*
> 
> A 4790K turbos to 4.4GHz on up to two cores, or 4.3GHz on three cores, at stock with turbo enabled.
> For some single-threaded workload bursts, you'd probably get better performance out of the stock settings.
> 
> The TX3 is a pretty meagre cooling solution by the look of it. Feels to me like it's really crippling your overclock, but I guess the ambient temperature is a factor there too.


I will upgrade to a Noctua NH-U12S probably within this month


----------



## TPCbench

Is there a way to check if a program is using AVX instructions ?

Thanks


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TPCbench*
> 
> Is there a way to check if a program is using AVX instructions ?
> 
> Thanks


Probably, but it's not that much useful information. It shouldn't functionally change what you run or don't run, or use or don't use for testing.

x264 uses and benefits from avx2 but it runs about 40c colder than linpack.

That's because it uses the instruction sets in a different ways. It speeds up small parts of the encoder program, accelerating performance by maybe 1.1x.

Linpack is a floating point operation benchmark. It just hits the FPU as hard as possible. Going from normal operation to unlocking avx and avx2, you get about 4x higher performance, but power draw massively increases too. It's loads like that which cause adaptive voltage to freak out.

You simply shouldn't use adaptive voltage anyway - and if you're going to run niche programs that run like twice as fast on Haswell as other CPU's (such as prime95) then base your OC around them. If you're not, then don't.


----------



## TPCbench

Do thermal pastes expire ? I still have a Tuniq TX2 which I bought in 2010

I used it on my Cooler Master Hyper TX3 for Core i7 4790K

Thanks


----------



## Forceman

In the tube, or in the mounted heatsink? If it's in the heatsink it should be fine, but if you mean in the tube, then yes, they do get old and become less effective. Mostly just because the tend to dry out. After 5 years I'd probably splurge the $5 for a tube of MX-4 or something.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TPCbench*
> 
> Do thermal pastes expire ? I still have a Tuniq TX2 which I bought in 2010
> 
> I used it on my Cooler Master Hyper TX3 for Core i7 4790K
> 
> Thanks


Yes, they do. My Noctua NT-H1 says that it can be used up to three years after the tube is opened - IF stored properly. You should read your thermal compound's specs.


----------



## TPCbench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Yes, they do. My Noctua NT-H1 says that it can be used up to three years after the tube is opened - IF stored properly. You should read your thermal compound's specs.


I checked Tuniq's website. None was stated about expiry

http://tuniq.com.tw/accessories/tx2.html


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TPCbench*
> 
> I checked Tuniq's website. None was stated about expiry
> 
> http://tuniq.com.tw/accessories/tx2.html


Check this out (I'm referring to the example of the Noctua paste I gave). For yours, you could always contact the technical support, I suppose.


----------



## TPCbench




----------



## ried16

i have my 4770k overclocked to 4.6 prime 95 stable. my uncore is set to 34 per the guide. the board sets the uncore voltage to 1.05 is that ok? vcore is 1.2v. motherboard is ga-z87x-ud4h


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ried16*
> 
> i have my 4770k overclocked to 4.6 prime 95 stable. my uncore is set to 34 per the guide. the board sets the uncore voltage to 1.05 is that ok? vcore is 1.2v. motherboard is ga-z87x-ud4h


4.6ghz 1.2v core with 3.4 ghz 1.05v cache is fine. If your p95 stable and temps are with in reason I wouldnt touch a thing. Enjoy the oc.


----------



## ChaosAD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ried16*
> 
> i have my 4770k overclocked to 4.6 prime 95 stable. my uncore is set to 34 per the guide. the board sets the uncore voltage to 1.05 is that ok? vcore is 1.2v. motherboard is ga-z87x-ud4h


Now raise your uncore to x40, since you dont really need more than that, and you are golden! You can even push your cpu more, 1.2v is realy good if your temps are good too!


----------



## ried16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaosAD*
> 
> Now raise your uncore to x40, since you dont really need more than that, and you are golden! You can even push your cpu more, 1.2v is realy good if your temps are good too!


i've been wanting to push for more but my aio cooler can only keep temps at around 80c but i just bought a xspc raystorm cpu block to pair with a swiftech mc220 thats mounted hanging 4 inches off the back of the case. i used to use it for my gtx580 lightning extreme but since i got the 290x lightning i don't need it anymore. my aio radiator is mounted inside the case so the fact that the custom loop radiator is mounted outside should help too seeing as all the heat from the 290x rises right up into it. then i can put another exhuast fan where the aio was mounted. i had it possibly stable at i believe 4.8 but if i remember right temps were in the low 90's at times running prime 95 so i shut it down after 45 minutes. this was around 2 years ago when i first built this rig. i need to stress test using x264 cause i noticed running the few games i play the max i've seen is 65c. thats at 4.6. i'm trying to decide if i want to spend $50 on delidding while i got it apart or if i should just lap it and se what my temps are with the custom loop. the cpu is all it will be cooling. i have 40mm fans on my north bridge and vrm's. i picked up a memory cooler dirt cheap so i've been thinging about getting some g-skill tridentx 3000 cause my 1866 patriot won't overclock at all. will that throw a wrench into my cpu overclock? will it be a noticable difference to justify the hassle?


----------



## Cyro999

^For some games and tasks, RAM performance helps. Usually only like a 5% average FPS gain and a bit bigger boost to min FPS when you get like 1.5x RAM performance though.


----------



## PaycheckNZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ried16*
> 
> i have my 4770k overclocked to 4.6 prime 95 stable. my uncore is set to 34 per the guide. the board sets the uncore voltage to 1.05 is that ok? vcore is 1.2v. motherboard is ga-z87x-ud4h


Sounds pretty darn good to me.

I wouldn't be surprised if you could go up a few multipliers on the cache without bumping the voltage at all, but yeah little point.

When you say your Patriot RAM wont overclock at all, what is it rated at (timings and voltage, or just list the model) and what have you been trying? Or have you already got a thread on OC.net about your attempts?


----------



## ried16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaycheckNZ*
> 
> Sounds pretty darn good to me.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if you could go up a few multipliers on the cache without bumping the voltage at all, but yeah little point.
> 
> When you say your Patriot RAM wont overclock at all, what is it rated at (timings and voltage, or just list the model) and what have you been trying? Or have you already got a thread on OC.net about your attempts?


its 1866, 9,11,9,27 at 1.65v . i read a few reviews that said it would run at 2000 but i tried the settings they used and it wouldn't even boot. kept getting the failed overclock message.

i got my xspc raystorm installed on the custum cooling setup and lapped the lid. i'm up to 4.9 with 1.31 vcore. temps running prime 95 were in the mid 60's to low 70's with an occasional spike to the low 80's. i tried for 5.0 and was close to being stable with 1.38 vcore but temps were spiking into the low 90's so i shut prime 95 down after 30 min. may have to suck it up and spend the $50 for delidding. not sure its worth $50 just for bragging rights though.


----------



## sav4

Is anyone using a asrock ext 6 board mind taking some screen shots of there overclocks please so I can compair some settings.
Thankyou


----------



## Goldn3agle

Recently snagged a i5 4670K and an ASUS Z97-K for £220, and I have to say that I'm very happy with it thus far (I upgraded from an Athlon 860K) but by CPU is one of the worst overclockers I've encountered, and that's saying a lot for me, I always get stuck with poor OCers







.
I'm currently stressing 4.2 @ 1.28V, because 1.75 and under have all resulted in BSODs after 3-4 hours, I just wanted to show my appreciation for this guide because I doubt I'd have gotten this far without it.


----------



## BoredErica

I was googling my username to find a post I made on OCN a long time ago... ended up finding random people on other forums referencing this guide. I found out that my guide is listed on the right hand panel for the overclocking subreddit. It's great to have my work be recognized.


----------



## Goldn3agle

That's what happens when you post a resource that's of great use for those who aren't experts in the field.









And on a side, but nonetheless relevant, note I officially give up with OCing my 4670K, it's been a week and it won't stabilise 4.2GHz on 1.28V so it can sit at stock for all I care, still happy with it though.









Regardless, thanks for the insightful guide Darkwizzie.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ried16*
> 
> its 1866, 9,11,9,27 at 1.65v . i read a few reviews that said it would run at 2000 but i tried the settings they used and it wouldn't even boot. kept getting the failed overclock message.
> 
> i got my xspc raystorm installed on the custum cooling setup and lapped the lid. i'm up to 4.9 with 1.31 vcore. temps running prime 95 were in the mid 60's to low 70's with an occasional spike to the low 80's. i tried for 5.0 and was close to being stable with 1.38 vcore but temps were spiking into the low 90's so i shut prime 95 down after 30 min. may have to suck it up and spend the $50 for delidding. not sure its worth $50 just for bragging rights though.


if you had prime 28.5 with all instructions only spiking into the low 90's and near stable with 1.38vcore, you have like an easy 5ghz there without temps ever exceeding ~65 in a real 24/7 load

gz dark


----------



## TPCbench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I was googling my username to find a post I made on OCN a long time ago... ended up finding random people on other forums referencing this guide. I found out that my guide is listed on the right hand panel for the overclocking subreddit. It's great to have my work be recognized.


I recommend your Haswell OC guide even in our local forum here in the Philippines

Your guide is easy to follow

Overclocking my Core i7 4790K has been easier coz Pentium G3258 was my training ground


----------



## ried16

How many passed loops of x264 would be considered stable?


----------



## Goldn3agle

I was going for 60 just to be safe, my 4670K was averaging a pass every 12 minutes so it would take around 12 hours.








But I'm just an amateur.


----------



## WhiteZero

Coming from overclocking a Q9550 Yorkfield, Haswell overclocking looked pretty overwhelming. So I let my Asus AI Suite do some auto overclocking for me to 4.3Ghz, but that has become unstable lately. So I finally took the plunge and read through the OP here and I think I finally understand what to do to properly overclock my 4770k.

Thanks for the comprehensive writeup, Darkwizzie


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ried16*
> 
> How many passed loops of x264 would be considered stable?


any

realistically, do 5-50 and then add 0.02vcore and 0.05 input


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ried16*
> 
> How many passed loops of x264 would be considered stable?


I just do overnight.


----------



## ried16

I made it thru 33 out of 40 loops at 5.0. Not quite there yet.


----------



## WhiteZero

I'm hitting a bit of a wall on my 4770k it seems. Got to 4.2Ghz at 1.2Vcore. Went to 4.3, started BSODing in Prime95 28.5 Blend, so I upped my Vcore to 1.25, BSODed a bit later in the test. Upped it to 1.275, BSODed a bit later. 1.3, still BSODing after about 10 minutes. Temps are fine in Prime Blend, not getting past 75c before the crash. Prime 28.5 Small touches 100c after a few minutes though, but oddly I'm able to complete a full pass on this. x264 ran 5 loops without a crash too. Why would only Prime Blend seem to BSOD me?









Keeping my VCCIN about .5 to .6 above my Vcore too. Uncore locked at x36, RAM locked at 1600. Guess I'll try upping the Vcore to 1.35 when I get home from work. Just seems like a huge voltage increase for one multi.









Maybe I just don't have a great chip.


----------



## ChaosAD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteZero*
> 
> I'm hitting a bit of a wall on my 4770k it seems. Got to 4.2Ghz at 1.2Vcore. Went to 4.3, started BSODing in Prime95 28.5 Blend, so I upped my Vcore to 1.25, BSODed a bit later in the test. Upped it to 1.275, BSODed a bit later. 1.3, still BSODing after about 10 minutes. Temps are fine in Prime Blend, not getting past 75c before the crash. Prime 28.5 Small touches 100c after a few minutes though, but oddly I'm able to complete a full pass on this. x264 ran 5 loops without a crash too. Why would only Prime Blend seem to BSOD me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keeping my VCCIN about .5 to .6 above my Vcore too. Uncore locked at x36, RAM locked at 1600. Guess I'll try upping the Vcore to 1.35 when I get home from work. Just seems like a huge voltage increase for one multi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I just don't have a great chip.


Sometimes VCCIN need to be more than 0.6v above vcore. If you are still unstable with 0.1v on vcore try to increase vccin by 0.05v and retry, repeat till you get stable!


----------



## WhiteZero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaosAD*
> 
> Sometimes VCCIN need to be more than 0.6v above vcore. If you are still unstable with 0.1v on vcore try to increase vccin by 0.05v and retry, repeat till you get stable!


Thanks, I'll try that. Does it hurt to have VCCIN even higher than it "should be"? I'm not clear on if VCCIN is the "up to" amount that the board will provide for the CPU, or is it a constant? Could I just set it to 2.15 and forget it? I'm guessing thats a bad idea.


----------



## c64ocuk

Try with VCCIN on 2.00 volts should be enough sounds like a vcore cliff like mine.

remember to stress test with manual voltage only inputted (in case you aren't) and all power saving states off not doing so can result in false bsods.

My haswell hits a cliff wall at 1.28 volts 4.5ghz for 4.6 ghz + requires 1.35 volts and upwards at 2 volt VCCIN.
As long as temps are okay I think up to 1.4 voltage is okay for a 24/7 from what I have read but obviously 1.35 or lower is more desirable.

The average on these haswells seems in the 1.35 volt area for 4.5 ghz + speeds ?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c64ocuk*
> 
> Try with VCCIN on 2.00 volts should be enough sounds like a vcore cliff like mine.
> 
> remember to stress test with manual voltage only inputted (in case you aren't) and all power saving states off not doing so can result in false bsods.
> 
> My haswell hits a cliff wall at 1.28 volts 4.5ghz for 4.6 ghz + requires 1.35 volts and upwards at 2 volt VCCIN.
> As long as temps are okay I think up to 1.4 voltage is okay for a 24/7 from what I have read but obviously 1.35 or lower is more desirable.
> *
> The average on these haswells seems in the 1.35 volt area for 4.5 ghz + speeds ?*


Average is 4.5ghz @ 1.3v (1.28v is the average on the op).


----------



## c64ocuk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Average is 4.5ghz @ 1.3v (1.28v is the average on the op).


yea but are they early chips I meant 4.6 and upwards anyway


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c64ocuk*
> 
> yea but are they early chips I meant 4.6 and upwards anyway


you had a "?" at the end of the post. I thought you were asking.
Quote:


> The average on these haswells seems in the 1.35 volt area for 4.5 ghz + speeds ?


----------



## WhiteZero

I might have to stop at 4.2GHz. Upping VCCIN to 2.0v didn't really help, still BSODing after a few minutes in Prime95 Blend even at 1.28VID at 4.3GHz. And getting close to 1.3v is sending my chip over 100c during Prime95 Blend. According to HWiNFO, Vcore is getting 1.31 with 1.28VID anyway.

Meanwhile 4.2GHz is rock-solid at 1.25Vcore, gets to about 86c in Prime95 Blend. Think I might just be limited to 4.2GHz for a stressable OC.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteZero*
> 
> I might have to stop at 4.2GHz. Upping VCCIN to 2.0v didn't really help, still BSODing after a few minutes in Prime95 Blend even at 1.28VID at 4.3GHz. And getting close to 1.3v is sending my chip over 100c during Prime95 Blend. According to HWiNFO, Vcore is getting 1.31 with 1.28VID anyway.
> 
> Meanwhile 4.2GHz is rock-solid at 1.25Vcore, gets to about 86c in Prime95 Blend. Think I might just be limited to 4.2GHz for a stressable OC.


is there a reason you want prime95 28.3 stability?

I think its nice to know your max prime stable and you should save that profile just incase.

But,

That cpu will very likley do 4.4-4.5ghz ~1.3v ish if you use x264 instead.


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteZero*
> 
> I might have to stop at 4.2GHz. Upping VCCIN to 2.0v didn't really help, still BSODing after a few minutes in Prime95 Blend even at 1.28VID at 4.3GHz. And getting close to 1.3v is sending my chip over 100c during Prime95 Blend. According to HWiNFO, Vcore is getting 1.31 with 1.28VID anyway.
> 
> Meanwhile 4.2GHz is rock-solid at 1.25Vcore, gets to about 86c in Prime95 Blend. Think I might just be limited to 4.2GHz for a stressable OC.


Spoiler: don't use prime 95 blend.

Also don't go to 100c. That's insane.


----------



## WhiteZero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> is there a reason you want prime95 28.3 stability?
> 
> I think its nice to know your max prime stable and you should save that profile just incase.
> 
> But,
> 
> That cpu will very likley do 4.4-4.5ghz ~1.3v ish if you use x264 instead.


True. Thing is, x264 isn't doing any error checking is it? Thats why I liked using Prime95 Blend, not as stressful as Small, but also gets me error checking. Maybe thats not entirely necessary either. Other than a BSOD, how am I going to know from x264 if I'm actually stable and not throwing around corrupt data?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteZero*
> 
> True. Thing is, x264 isn't doing any error checking is it? Thats why I liked using Prime95 Blend, not as stressful as Small, but also gets me error checking. Maybe thats not entirely necessary either. Other than a BSOD, how am I going to know from x264 if I'm actually stable and not throwing around corrupt data?


Prime95 blend DOES small. Do you mean large fft only?


----------



## WhiteZero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Prime95 blend DOES small. Do you mean large fft only?


I know, i meant it's not as hot/stressful as the Small test itself. Would the Large test be a less-crazy test to reference in this case?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteZero*
> 
> I know, i meant it's not as hot/stressful as the Small test itself. Would the Large test be a less-crazy test to reference in this case?


Yea, it's like 30c colder, yet needs even more vcore to pass

Blend mode literally just alternates between fft sizes though. Blend hitting fft 8k is the same as you manually going small fft


----------



## WhiteZero

I guess old habits just die hard. I'd like to be able to totally step away from using Prime, but without some kind of error checking, I don't have that warm-and-fuzzy about my OC, ya know?


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteZero*
> 
> I guess old habits just die hard. I'd like to be able to totally step away from using Prime, but without some kind of error checking, I don't have that warm-and-fuzzy about my OC, ya know?


X264 is just a script that runs the encoding program in parallel. Surely it would be trivial to add a hash check to detect errors?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> X264 is just a script that runs the encoding program in parallel


It runs like that by itself, you just have to pass it a thread count, file input, file output location etc. The script is mostly for ease of use (so that you don't have to type the parameters into command line) and for loop functions etc

Since the encode is non-deterministic, it would probably be hard or impossible to error-check. The encoder will crash on some errors though, and if you can run it overnight without crashing then add some voltage it should be fine

i do see the need for error checking though. Prime95 large FFT only (latest version, all instruction sets, specifically fft 1344(?), 1792) might be what you're looking for, but it's extremely demanding on voltages, maybe the hardest test for a Haswell CPU. It's not hot though, because it's not power intensive like the FPU tests that use avx2/fma3


----------



## WhiteZero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> It runs like that by itself, you just have to pass it a thread count, file input, file output location etc. The script is mostly for ease of use (so that you don't have to type the parameters into command line) and for loop functions etc
> 
> Since the encode is non-deterministic, it would probably be hard or impossible to error-check. The encoder will crash on some errors though, and if you can run it overnight without crashing then add some voltage it should be fine
> 
> i do see the need for error checking though. Prime95 large FFT only (latest version, all instruction sets, specifically fft 1344(?), 1792) might be what you're looking for, but it's extremely demanding on voltages, maybe the hardest test for a Haswell CPU. It's not hot though, because it's not power intensive like the FPU tests that use avx2/fma3


Thanks for the informative reply. So Large FFT is probably too demanding on voltage, and Small FFT is going to get way too hot for really testing higher OCs.

I guess the crashing encoder on x264 might be enough of a pseudo-errorcheck for me. I've also thought about running Aida64 with CPU, FPU, and/or Cache checked, but that'll probably have the same issue(s) as Prime95. I'll give Prime95 Large FFTs a go, see how bad it is, and maybe back-off to just x264 and the other less demanding tests + real-world testing. Speaking of, the main thing that started crashing my Auto-OC at 4.3GHz was GTA5, getting tons of BSODs while I had the Auto OC running. So that might be my go-to real-world stress test for my manual OCing.


----------



## tdbone1

help with overclocking this 4770k delid correctly in this Asus Z97I-Plus motherboard with 2604 bios

F5 Bios Defaults

I enable the Asus Sync All Cores
I then manually enter cpu multi o 41x and all looks good in hwmonitor
I reboot into bios and I change just 1 setting
cpu multi 42x and enter hwmonitor again and I get this

do you see IA cores?
it starts to change the voltage if changing multi above 41x
how do I stop this?

if I manually set cache multi to 35x and then set cache voltage to 1.2 it will ALSO add .3 volts but not to IA but instead to LLC/Ring making it 1.23v in the pic
I will add that pic in a min

my point to all this is XMP is not enabled this is F5 defaults with only messing with asus sync all cores and changing multi from 41x to 42x (at least for the IA voltage increase) which when I set the cache to 35x multi and 1.2v it will then change llc ring to 1.23 instead of changing IC cores to 1.2

what is going on here









ok here is the same settings above but I changed the following also
35x min and max cache multi
1.3v cpu vcore (in bios)
1.2v cache
1.8v vccin

see how .3 is added to llc/ring and also to IA
so here are the only settings I touched after F5 defaults
asus sync all cores = enabled
cpu multi 42x
cache multi 35x
cpu vcore 1.3v
cache core 1.2v
vccin 1.8v

it seems like the cpu multi directly is controlling the IA volts because if I go back to 41x then IA goes to 0.00

I was just looking at IA and its 1.33 so it is not just .3 over it is .13 over from what I set cache cores to 1.2v
im pretty confused what this board is doing. I should have kept my ROG asus maximus xii gene
anyone want to trade straight across?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteZero*
> 
> Thanks for the informative reply. So Large FFT is probably too demanding on voltage, and Small FFT is going to get way too hot for really testing higher OCs.
> 
> I guess the crashing encoder on x264 might be enough of a pseudo-errorcheck for me. I've also thought about running Aida64 with CPU, FPU, and/or Cache checked, but that'll probably have the same issue(s) as Prime95. I'll give Prime95 Large FFTs a go, see how bad it is, and maybe back-off to just x264 and the other less demanding tests + real-world testing. Speaking of, the main thing that started crashing my Auto-OC at 4.3GHz was GTA5, getting tons of BSODs while I had the Auto OC running. So that might be my go-to real-world stress test for my manual OCing.


AFAIK, aida FPU test is the hot one (specifically if you uncheck the others; it uses a mix of all the ones you have checked(?)

the CPU test i think is less intensive than x264


----------



## ried16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gurkburk*
> 
> Maaan... I'm having issues with my OCing.
> 
> I can't step up to 4.7Ghz on 1.415V even.... Should i stop trying? :S
> 
> I get BSOD before i can get a test to run more than 2 minutes >,< Temps are partially fine. 85-90*C at that volt and clock.


what is your vrin voltage?


----------



## ried16

finally got 5.0 stable at 1.4175 vcore and 2.07vrin. that was 50 loops of x264. i got my new avexir blitz 1.1 2800 2x8gb kit today. definatly wasted some money there as it makes my cpu overclock unstable. had to drop it to 2666 and do some tweaking on pch core and sys agent voltages.


----------



## tdbone1

did anyone see my post a few back on previous page?
if someone can help me out im stuck


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdbone1*
> 
> did anyone see my post a few back on previous page?
> if someone can help me out im stuck


IA is normally set to auto in bios on asus. Auto is going to change that value as the mobo sees fit.

Im not sure what you are trying to do honestly.


----------



## Farih

I cant get my RAM on its defaults (2133mhz CL10) on a overclocked 4790K

Just doesnt want to go past 2000mhz
(XMP does work on stock CPU but not overclocked)

Anything i can do to make these sticks run at 2133mhz ?

Thanks in advance















(system agent voltage is 1.2V on load btw)


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> I cant get my RAM on its defaults (2133mhz CL10) on a overclocked 4790K
> 
> Just doesnt want to go past 2000mhz
> (XMP does work on stock CPU but not overclocked)
> 
> Anything i can do to make these sticks run at 2133mhz ?
> 
> Thanks in advance :thumb
> 
> (system agent voltage is 1.2V on load btw)


you have ram voltage at 1.55 manually set. I m sure it needs 1.65v for 2133.


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> you have ram voltage at 1.55 manually set. I m sure it needs 1.65v for 2133.


Ram is rated 2133mhz 10-11-11-30 @ 1,5V
I tryed with 1,60V but that didnt make it more stable


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> Ram is rated 2133mhz 10-11-11-30 @ 1,5V
> I tryed with 1,60V but that didnt make it more stable


is it 10-11-11-30-*1t* or 10-11-11-30-*2t*?

That last digit being 1 when its supposed to be 2 could cause an issue.


----------



## ried16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ried16*
> 
> finally got 5.0 stable at 1.4175 vcore and 2.07vrin. that was 50 loops of x264. i got my new avexir blitz 1.1 2800 2x8gb kit today. definatly wasted some money there as it makes my cpu overclock unstable. had to drop it to 2666 and do some tweaking on pch core and sys agent voltages.


well turns out overclock wasnt stable with 2666. i have a few questions. what voltages do i need to adjust to get the ram stable? is it mainly system agent voltage and a little bit pch core voltage? then my next question is to figure out what speed my ram is set at that my cpu overclock is stable with do i set my cpu at stock speed figure out what voltages i need for each speed setting then reset my cpu overclock and try each speed with the voltage settings that correspond to that speed until i find my max speed that will work with my cpu overclock? right now im running x264 with 50 loops with ram set at 2600. so far ive made it thru 14 loops but what i'm trying to determine is if it makes it thru 50 loops how do i determine what voltages to set for my ram without having to drop them then run another 50 loops every time or is that the only choice i have? also can i increase my cpu overclock voltages to attempt to get it stable with higher memory speeds or is that not how it works?


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ried16*
> 
> well turns out overclock wasnt stable with 2666. i have a few questions. what voltages do i need to adjust to get the ram stable? is it mainly system agent voltage and a little bit pch core voltage? then my next question is to figure out what speed my ram is set at that my cpu overclock is stable with do i set my cpu at stock speed figure out what voltages i need for each speed setting then reset my cpu overclock and try each speed with the voltage settings that correspond to that speed until i find my max speed that will work with my cpu overclock? right now im running x264 with 50 loops with ram set at 2600. so far ive made it thru 14 loops but what i'm trying to determine is if it makes it thru 50 loops how do i determine what voltages to set for my ram without having to drop them then run another 50 loops every time or is that the only choice i have? also can i increase my cpu overclock voltages to attempt to get it stable with higher memory speeds or is that not how it works?


Your particular IMC might not be able to handle that high of a memory speed while also having that level of OC on the core. So you can decide whether you want to have a high CPU OC and a lower memory OC, or vise-versa. Read the guides, almost every single Haswell OC guide mentions that "core is king" (or something to a similar effect).

As far as stability testing is concerned: 50 runs sounds a bit excessive to me, but everyone has their own views on achieving stability. Personally, if I'm still working on getting to a certain level of OC, then I'll generally go with quicker tests or less runs. Then when I've reached a level I'm satisfied with, then I'll go with longer tests, or more runs.


----------



## Nintendo Maniac 64

So I just found out yesterday what the adative setting(s) do, and I realized that one could combine offset + adaptive to have farther undervolting at base and idle clocks without hurting the stability of the system or reducing the the turbo/OC settings.

Now surely someone has thought of this and realized it already, but honestly I can't find anything on the Googles regarding such a thing.







I'm not seriously the first person to realize this, am I?

For reference, these are the steps I took:

#1. Using "Offset", determine a stable vcore undervolt at your CPU's stock/base non-turbo clock (3.2GHz on G3258); in my case it was -0.119v

#2. Once stable, boot into your OS, idle for a bit and wait for EIST to kick in, and make note of what your vcore is for your lowest idle Pstate (should be 800MHz); for me it was 0.6044v

#3. Using "Override", determine a stable vcore value at your CPU's turbo or overclock; in my case it was 0.996v @ 3.9GHz *NOTE:* If you do not have any known stable settings for turbo undervolting and/or overclocking on your CPU, you can skip this step and instead just stress test after doing step #4

#4. Using "Adaptive + Offset"...
4a. set the offset to the value you found in #1 (-0.119v in my case)
4b. take the offset value you found in #1 (-0.119v in my case), make it a positive value without changing the digits (0.119v in my case), and add it to the vcore value you found in #3 (0.996v in my case) - the sum of these values should be what you input as your vcore; in my case it was 1.115v (= 0.119 + 0.963) *NOTE:* If you skipped step #3, you should instead use a vcore value that you deem fit and then stability test from there, just remember to add in the offset value to your initial vcore test!

#5. Boot into your OS and...
5a. Before EIST kicks in, check that the vcore for your overclocked/turbo state matches the value you used in #3 (0.996v in my case). If for whatever reason EIST kick in, then just run some sort of processor-heavy load that maxes out your CPU and check your vcore then. If your vcore doesn't match the value used in #3, then go back and manually adjust your vcore accordingly so that it matches or exceeds #3.
5b. Once EIST kicks in, check that the vcore for your lowest idle Pstate (should be 800MHz) matches the value you recorded in #2 (0.5945v in my case). If your vcore doesn't match the value recorded in #2, then go back and manually adjust your offset voltage accordingly so that it matches or exceeds #2.
You system should now run cooler, pull less power, put out less heat, etc, at non-turbo Pstates without compromising stability.


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> is it 10-11-11-30-*1t* or 10-11-11-30-*2t*?
> 
> That last digit being 1 when its supposed to be 2 could cause an issue.


Its 2T and set to 2T to.

On my previous 2600K this memory had no problem running 10-11-11-30 1T though.

Do i admit defeat and just blame the CPU for having the worlds worst memory controller ?


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> Its 2T and set to 2T to.
> 
> On my previous 2600K this memory had no problem running 10-11-11-30 1T though.
> 
> Do i admit defeat and just blame the CPU for having the worlds worst memory controller ?


The memory controller might need a slight voltage boost since the IMC is on die on haswell vs separate on Sandy Bridge.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> Its 2T and set to 2T to.
> 
> On my previous 2600K this memory had no problem running 10-11-11-30 1T though.
> 
> Do i admit defeat and just blame the CPU for having the worlds worst memory controller ?


that is a rather high end tight set of memory running 2133 at 1.5v. Not a lot of kits like that.

I would run them at 1866 or 2000 and tighten timings and keep that max core oc.

And blame the cpu controller.. Yea.


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> The memory controller might need a slight voltage boost since the IMC is on die on haswell vs separate on Sandy Bridge.


IMC (system agent) is upped from 0.956V to 1.200V.
I dont dare to go much higher tbh.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> that is a rather high end tight set of memory running 2133 at 1.5v. Not a lot of kits like that.
> 
> I would run them at 1866 or 2000 and tighten timings and keep that max core oc.
> 
> And blame the cpu controller.. Yea.


Back then this was one of the cheaper sets lol and thats why i bought them.

CPU is 4,7ghz @ 1.296V atm with the memory at 2000mhz 10-11-11-30 2T

Ill admit defeat..... such a shame when you see so many people run 2400+ on memory without any problem









Edit:
Its this set times 2
https://azerty.nl/8-757-499999/geil-black-dragon-dual-channel.html


----------



## v1ral

Have any of you hit a wall with overclocking? Have you broken the wall, if so how did you do it?
I think my 4790k hit a wall at 4.7Ghz ibrun a pretty low VID of 1.215 and I'm trying to go higher but it needs an obscene amounts of VID.


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> Have any of you hit a wall with overclocking? Have you broken the wall, if so how did you do it?
> I think my 4790k hit a wall at 4.7Ghz ibrun a pretty low VID of 1.215 and I'm trying to go higher but it needs an obscene amounts of VID.


Going through that "wall" cost alot of voltage just like you said.

Break it by just adding a bulk load of voltage and stress test it WITHOUT using avx.

I use OCCT standard occt stress test (not the linpack test) to keep temperatures in check.

To break a "wall" i would go up to 1.35V on air with a maximum temperature of 90 degrees in stress tests, i wouldnt worry with a slight peek to 92 degrees either.

You decide if its worth all that voltage and heat to break that wall and go just 100mhz higher


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> IMC (system agent) is upped from 0.956V to 1.200V.
> I dont dare to go much higher tbh.
> Back then this was one of the cheaper sets lol and thats why i bought them.
> 
> CPU is 4,7ghz @ 1.296V atm with the memory at 2000mhz 10-11-11-30 2T
> 
> Ill admit defeat..... such a shame when you see so many people run 2400+ on memory without any problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit:
> Its this set times 2
> https://azerty.nl/8-757-499999/geil-black-dragon-dual-channel.html


that might be the problem. As a test try just 2 sticks.

4 dimms are tougher on the controller.

I am able to run my cl 10 2400mhz at 4.7ghz but I only have 2x4 gb.


----------



## v1ral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> Going through that "wall" cost alot of voltage just like you said.
> 
> Break it by just adding a bulk load of voltage and stress test it WITHOUT using avx.
> 
> I use OCCT standard occt stress test (not the linpack test) to keep temperatures in check.
> 
> To break a "wall" i would go up to 1.35V on air with a maximum temperature of 90 degrees in stress tests, i wouldnt worry with a slight peek to 92 degrees either.
> 
> You decide if its worth all that voltage and heat to break that wall and go just 100mhz higher


I've been toying with the idea of delidding and only thing I'm reading for the most part at least, it only affects temps.
Temps aren't too bad at my clocks however fans speed do ramp up sound levels, but I would like a decently low noise level.
I suppose now I would like to tweak memory beyond rated spec.
I've tried using my mobo's memory tweak function, most of the time they don't work. Any tips on maybe tightening timings or maybe higher speeds, I have G Skill Ares 1600 mhz 9-9-9-24 1.5v memory.


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> that might be the problem. As a test try just 2 sticks.
> 
> 4 dimms are tougher on the controller.
> 
> I am able to run my cl 10 2400mhz at 4.7ghz but I only have 2x4 gb.


With 2 sticks i get the exact same as with 4, this was my first thought to.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> I've been toying with the idea of delidding and only thing I'm reading for the most part at least, it only affects temps.
> Temps aren't too bad at my clocks however fans speed do ramp up sound levels, but I would like a decently low noise level.
> I suppose now I would like to tweak memory beyond rated spec.
> I've tried using my mobo's memory tweak function, most of the time they don't work. Any tips on maybe tightening timings or maybe higher speeds, I have G Skill Ares 1600 mhz 9-9-9-24 1.5v memory.


When i clock memory i first ramp up some voltages.

I/O Analog and Digital +0.200V
IMC (system agent) to 1.20V on load (for me thats +0.354)
Dimms at 1.6V (when there originally 1.5V) or 1.72V (when there originally 1.65V)

I would set your dimms to 1600mhz 9-9-9-27 2T and boot
If succesfull try 1866mhz and boot
If succesfull try 2000mhz and boot
And so on untill it wont boot anymore and/or give's blue screens in Windows quickly.
Go 1 step down again (last bootable frequency that also didnt blue screen) and start testing and tweaking within that frequency. (tweaking the timings and voltage's)

Have patience, clocking memory take's more time then CPU IMO.


----------



## tdbone1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdbone1*
> 
> help with overclocking this 4770k delid correctly in this Asus Z97I-Plus motherboard with 2604 bios
> 
> F5 Bios Defaults
> 
> I enable the Asus Sync All Cores
> I then manually enter cpu multi o 41x and all looks good in hwmonitor
> I reboot into bios and I change just 1 setting
> cpu multi 42x and enter hwmonitor again and I get this
> 
> do you see IA cores?
> it starts to change the voltage if changing multi above 41x
> how do I stop this?
> 
> if I manually set cache multi to 35x and then set cache voltage to 1.2 it will ALSO add .3 volts but not to IA but instead to LLC/Ring making it 1.23v in the pic
> I will add that pic in a min
> 
> my point to all this is XMP is not enabled this is F5 defaults with only messing with asus sync all cores and changing multi from 41x to 42x (at least for the IA voltage increase) which when I set the cache to 35x multi and 1.2v it will then change llc ring to 1.23 instead of changing IC cores to 1.2
> 
> what is going on here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok here is the same settings above but I changed the following also
> 35x min and max cache multi
> 1.3v cpu vcore (in bios)
> 1.2v cache
> 1.8v vccin
> 
> see how .3 is added to llc/ring and also to IA
> so here are the only settings I touched after F5 defaults
> asus sync all cores = enabled
> cpu multi 42x
> cache multi 35x
> cpu vcore 1.3v
> cache core 1.2v
> vccin 1.8v
> 
> it seems like the cpu multi directly is controlling the IA volts because if I go back to 41x then IA goes to 0.00
> 
> I was just looking at IA and its 1.33 so it is not just .3 over it is .13 over from what I set cache cores to 1.2v
> im pretty confused what this board is doing. I should have kept my ROG asus maximus xii gene
> anyone want to trade straight across?


with this post please read


----------



## Dawn of War

So I am having a bizarre issue. My PC is ignoring any overclock setting I make. I have an Intel I5 4670K and an EVGA Z87 Classified Mobo. I am saving my settings and after manually setting my multiplier to 42,44,45,etc. (and the corresponding voltage needed) yet every time I save the changes the pc is booting at the stock 3.4ghz settings according to CPU-Z and Core Temp.

In the past, the system would not hit those clocks until I ran a stress test like LinX. Now, it simply stays at the stock clocks. What on Earth am I doing wrong?


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdbone1*
> 
> with this post please read


Dont know if i got the awnser to your question...... I dont know if i even understood the qeustion lol.

LLC (Load Line Calibration) try's to adjust to core voltage on load so it doesnt drop down to much.
A high setting of LLC (Extreme on alot of boards) can cause a higher core voltage on load.

Adjust LLC till you have the voltage there where you want it on load.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dawn of War*
> 
> So I am having a bizarre issue. My PC is ignoring any overclock setting I make. I have an Intel I5 4670K and an EVGA Z87 Classified Mobo. I am saving my settings and after manually setting my multiplier to 42,44,45,etc. (and the corresponding voltage needed) yet every time I save the changes the pc is booting at the stock 3.4ghz settings according to CPU-Z and Core Temp.
> 
> In the past, the system would not hit those clocks until I ran a stress test like LinX. Now, it simply stays at the stock clocks. What on Earth am I doing wrong?


In the past when it did work it was probably the Turbo Mode, clocking on idle and clocking up on load.

I have had several boards (different make's) with a bad BIOS showing the exact same behavior.
Try to disable something simple and easy to check, like your onboard audio.
If you set audio to disabled but it still stays enabled after a reboot you might have a bad BIOS to and need to RMA or get a new BIOS chip.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> *
> Have patience, clocking memory take's more time then CPU IMO.*


And after all that time maybe 5% gains.

I like to play around with my memory and know what it can do but short of maybe switching 2t to 1t I dont bother anymore. Im using 2400mhz kits out the box tho on both hw rigs.


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> And after all that time maybe 5% gains.
> 
> I like to play around with my memory and know what it can do but short of maybe switching 2t to 1t I dont bother anymore. Im using 2400mhz kits out the box tho on both hw rigs.


True but its 5% for free









And its a day of having fun playing with your hardware









Lucky you, i cant seem to get past 2000mhz on a overclocked 4790K........


----------



## v1ral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> True but its 5% for free
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And its a day of having fun playing with your hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucky you, i cant seem to get past 2000mhz on a overclocked 4790K........


With all that said.... If I wanna tighen timings to say 8-8-8-24, do I adjust voltages only?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> True but its 5% for free
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And its a day of having fun playing with your hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucky you, i cant seem to get past 2000mhz on a overclocked 4790K........


yea true, true.

My kits are 1.65v 2400 cl10 and 1.65 2400 cl11 though. 2133mhz at 1.5v still seems odd to me. I would boot it at 1.65v just to see how it does.

I mean ddr3 is fine up to 1.7v anyway. Seen plenty of ppl pushing 1.75v.


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nintendo Maniac 64*
> 
> So I just found out yesterday what the adative setting(s) do, and I realized that one could combine offset + adaptive to have farther undervolting at base and idle clocks without hurting the stability of the system or reducing the the turbo/OC settings.
> 
> Now surely someone has thought of this and realized it already, but honestly I can't find anything on the Googles regarding such a thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not seriously the first person to realize this, am I?


Yes, it is possible to use adaptive mode with an offset in your overclock. But it doesn't gain you anything; with cstates enabled the chip should idle at .03v and 5w regardless. And adaptive risks the avx2 bug.

The only use of adaptive is if you want to use boost mode to have different overclock levels per core or a power limitation. But you generally don't want to do this, and it's a huge amount of work, and the adaptive curve generally won't curve right at high multipliers anyway.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdbone1*
> 
> with this post please read


None of that behavior sounds odd, since (if I understood correctly) you left the vast majority of the BIOS settings on Auto. With Auto settings, if the CPU needs more voltage assigned to a part, then it gets that extra voltage.


----------



## Dawn of War

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> Dont know if i got the awnser to your question...... I dont know if i even understood the qeustion lol.
> 
> LLC (Load Line Calibration) try's to adjust to core voltage on load so it doesnt drop down to much.
> A high setting of LLC (Extreme on alot of boards) can cause a higher core voltage on load.
> 
> Adjust LLC till you have the voltage there where you want it on load.
> In the past when it did work it was probably the Turbo Mode, clocking on idle and clocking up on load.
> 
> I have had several boards (different make's) with a bad BIOS showing the exact same behavior.
> Try to disable something simple and easy to check, like your onboard audio.
> If you set audio to disabled but it still stays enabled after a reboot you might have a bad BIOS to and need to RMA or get a new BIOS chip.[/quote
> 
> Thanks for the info! I have it working with a 4.5ghz overclock but it does only ramp up to those clock speeds when I stress it. Are there any downsides to only having that clock when the CPU is stressed as opposed to constantly? The PC's main function is for gaming.


----------



## Nintendo Maniac 64

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> adaptive risks the avx2 bug.


Ah, this would probably explain why I couldn't really find anything on the internet regarding adaptive + offset since this would therefore only really work correctly on the Pentium G3258 (it lacks AVX).


----------



## PaycheckNZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nintendo Maniac 64*
> 
> So I just found out yesterday what the adative setting(s) do, and I realized that one could combine offset + adaptive to have farther undervolting at base and idle clocks without hurting the stability of the system or reducing the the turbo/OC settings.
> 
> Now surely someone has thought of this and realized it already, but honestly I can't find anything on the Googles regarding such a thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not seriously the first person to realize this, am I?
> 
> For reference, these are the steps I took:
> 
> #1. Using "Offset", determine a stable vcore undervolt at your CPU's stock/base non-turbo clock (3.2GHz on G3258); in my case it was -0.119v
> 
> #2. Once stable, boot into your OS, idle for a bit and wait for EIST to kick in, and make note of what your vcore is for your lowest idle Pstate (should be 800MHz); for me it was 0.6044v
> 
> #3. Using "Override", determine a stable vcore value at your CPU's turbo or overclock; in my case it was 0.996v @ 3.9GHz *NOTE:* If you do not have any known stable settings for turbo undervolting and/or overclocking on your CPU, you can skip this step and instead just stress test after doing step #4
> 
> #4. Using "Adaptive + Offset"...
> 4a. set the offset to the value you found in #1 (-0.119v in my case)
> 4b. take the offset value you found in #1 (-0.119v in my case), make it a positive value without changing the digits (0.119v in my case), and add it to the vcore value you found in #3 (0.996v in my case) - the sum of these values should be what you input as your vcore; in my case it was 1.115v (= 0.119 + 0.963) *NOTE:* If you skipped step #3, you should instead use a vcore value that you deem fit and then stability test from there, just remember to add in the offset value to your initial vcore test!
> 
> #5. Boot into your OS and...
> 5a. Before EIST kicks in, check that the vcore for your overclocked/turbo state matches the value you used in #3 (0.996v in my case). If for whatever reason EIST kick in, then just run some sort of processor-heavy load that maxes out your CPU and check your vcore then. If your vcore doesn't match the value used in #3, then go back and manually adjust your vcore accordingly so that it matches or exceeds #3.
> 5b. Once EIST kicks in, check that the vcore for your lowest idle Pstate (should be 800MHz) matches the value you recorded in #2 (0.5945v in my case). If your vcore doesn't match the value recorded in #2, then go back and manually adjust your offset voltage accordingly so that it matches or exceeds #2.
> You system should now run cooler, pull less power, put out less heat, etc, at non-turbo Pstates without compromising stability.


FYI: I already do exactly that! 
I happen to have a board that will NOT drop vcore when set manually, no matter what.
The only thing I have to do is remember to set it back to manual and subtract the offset again, when doing a stress test.


----------



## tdbone1

ok I guess I not clear enough

what do I need to set to stop adaptive from working when not even using avx or avx2 where it automatically takes off

say I disable avx avx2 in windows

ok now if I running occt or ixtu and I want to manually adjust my settings using "manual" mode like I listed before where I do NOT want my voltage to increase with the multiplier (which it is doing even when I set to manual and no offset or adaptive) when changing multi from 41x to 42x

somehow going from 41x to 42x with the settings I mentioned before keeps on adjusting IA cores

no matter what (with the manual settings I set and not running avx or avx2)

I have not messed with any other settings that I did not list

ok thanks


----------



## sav4

I had asked before but didn't get a reply but can anyone with a z87 asrock extreme 6 board and 4770k please take a screen shot of there oc in bios so I can check some settings on mine . Thankyou


----------



## BoredErica

I have found a new test that might be a suitable CPU stress tester. However, I thin it's likely that custom x264 will still be superior. This is also chess related...

In chess we try to display the strength of somebody/something relative to somebody else/something else with rating lists. Elo is often used but a great man has updated his program called "Ordo". It runs simulations with some math stuffs I don't fully understand.



Anyways, the guy's newest version now supports many cores instead of one. I've set it to four cores and my 4670k started stuttering from the load. I'm too tired to test it against chess engine stress right now.

Setting this "stress-test" up is simpler than chess. This can easily be set up with a small 7z file that, once extracted, can run a never-ending benchmark just by double-clicking the exe, no other programs necessary. It's possible to measure the time it takes for the run to finish, which would make this a CPU benchmark, but there is no built in functionality to do this.

Not super relevant to overclocking Haswell but I thought I'd share it with you guys, lol.


----------



## WhiteZero

My final OC results that I'm happy with, might try bumping Uncore a bit at some point:

Username: WhiteZero
CPU Model: i7-4770k
Core Multiplier: 44
CPU VID: 1.3v
Vcore: 1.328v
Uncore Multiplier: 34
Uncore Voltage: 1.2v
Input Voltage: 2.0v
Cooling Solution: Noctua NH-D14
Stability Test: x264 - 80 loops, Aida64 CPU+FPU - 1 hour
Batch Number: Unknown (can't find it software, right? Not taking the heatsink off to check at this point)
Ram Speed: DDR3-1866 9-10-9-28
Ram Voltage: Stock
Motherboard: Asus Z87-Plus
LLC Setting: AUTO


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteZero*
> 
> My final OC results that I'm happy with, might try bumping Uncore a bit at some point:
> 
> Username: WhiteZero
> CPU Model: i7-4770k
> Core Multiplier: 44
> CPU VID: 1.3v
> Vcore: 1.328v
> Uncore Multiplier: 34
> Uncore Voltage: 1.2v
> Input Voltage: 2.0v
> Cooling Solution: Noctua NH-D14
> Stability Test: x264 - 80 loops, Aida64 CPU+FPU - 1 hour
> Batch Number: Unknown (can't find it software, right? Not taking the heatsink off to check at this point)
> Ram Speed: DDR3-1866 9-10-9-28
> Ram Voltage: Stock
> Motherboard: Asus Z87-Plus
> LLC Setting: AUTO


Cant you drop the Vcore, 1.328 seems rather high for 4,4ghz.
I would get Vcore down or the multiplier up before tweaking uncore.


----------



## WhiteZero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> Cant you drop the Vcore, 1.328 seems rather high for 4,4ghz.
> I would get Vcore down or the multiplier up before tweaking uncore.


I might be able to get the VID somewhere below 1.3v and above 1.25v, as 1.25 caused my BSOD at 4.4Ghz. But even 1.25VID is going to get me close to 1.3Vcore under stress anyway.


----------



## Nintendo Maniac 64

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I have found a new test that might be a suitable CPU stress tester. However, I thin it's likely that custom x264 will still be superior. This is also chess related...


On a similar note, I found that my overclock/undervolt was "stable" with the x264 stability test and the Intel graphics stress test (in the Intel extreme tuning utility) both running at the same time all night, but when I tried to run those two things AND run the javascript-based MESS emulator on Archive.org in fullscreen via Chrome at the same time, I would get a BSOD within 30 minutes or so until I increased my vcore.

For reference I typically use the title screen demo loop of the Master System version of Sonic Spinball since it has lots of constant movement but isn't as CPU-heavy as the Genesis/Mega Drive version, meaning that its framerate is higher and therefore there's more on-screen movement

And because Archive.org is officially designated as a library in California I can even link to it legally








https://archive.org/details/segasms_Sonic_Spinball_1994_Sega

The biggest benefit is that this method seems to pretty much always find any instability within an hour or so, if not much quicker (read: minutes if not _seconds_) - after that it can usually run all night. I am on a dual-core however, so I wonder if quad cores should run multiple windows of fullscreen Sonic Spinball...

Oh and to clarify, this is while using the Intel HD integrated graphics, because technically if you're really OCD about the stability of your CPU then you should also be stress-testing the on-die iGP as well.

*EDIT:* oh yeah, and this method seems to work just as well (if not _quicker_) when you're actually _using_ said PC! Now obviously it kind of kills performance, so you can only do basic stuff like web browsing or file management, but it's better than waiting hours for without touching your PC. Remember, with the fullscreen Sonic Spinball, you're going to want to alt-tab to a different browser/window if you want to use your PC while that's running.

Fun fact: my PC BSoD'd from my current stability testing between submitting this post and typing up this edit; actually it BSoD'd _twice_ because the first time I upped the voltage I got back into Windows and started the stress testing quick enough that it found instability within not even a minute even though it went like 30 minutes without issue before that.

*EDIT 2:* Speaking of which, beware though - this method seems to be very "all or nothing", meaning when it finds instability, it is common for your PC to crash hard (read: BSoD) even if you are only a single "tick" below a perfectly stable setting.


----------



## TPCbench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteZero*
> 
> My final OC results that I'm happy with, might try bumping Uncore a bit at some point:
> 
> Username: WhiteZero
> CPU Model: i7-4770k
> Core Multiplier: 44
> CPU VID: 1.3v
> Vcore: 1.328v
> Uncore Multiplier: 34
> Uncore Voltage: 1.2v
> Input Voltage: 2.0v
> Cooling Solution: Noctua NH-D14
> Stability Test: x264 - 80 loops, Aida64 CPU+FPU - 1 hour
> Batch Number: Unknown (can't find it software, right? Not taking the heatsink off to check at this point)
> Ram Speed: DDR3-1866 9-10-9-28
> Ram Voltage: Stock
> Motherboard: Asus Z87-Plus
> LLC Setting: AUTO


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> Cant you drop the Vcore, 1.328 seems rather high for 4,4ghz.
> I would get Vcore down or the multiplier up before tweaking uncore.


Looks like you have a below average OC chip

The batch number can be found at the box


----------



## Eiyuki

Hello guys, g3258 user here,don't know if that is still considered haswell or dc cpu, anyway, want to ask some questions about oc.
Which OC is better, turbo multiplier or just core multiplier?
If i set my vcore 1.2v should it be lowered when my cpu is at idle ?
should I disable the IGP for better overclock?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eiyuki*
> 
> Hello guys, g3258 user here,don't know if that is still considered haswell or dc cpu, anyway, want to ask some questions about oc.
> Which OC is better, turbo multiplier or just core multiplier?
> If i set my vcore 1.2v should it be lowered when my cpu is at idle ?
> should I disable the IGP for better overclock?


read the OP of this thread. All the answers are there and still apply to g3258.


----------



## Nicholars

I have an asus Z-97-a with a 4690k

In the settings I have tried multiple times now to use "manual" voltage for core and cache voltages...

I have then set C states "ON" C7 and speedstep etc.

The voltage stays fixed and will not change at idle... It is stuck at 1.175v at all times...

Only way I can get the voltages to change is using "offset" mode to change voltages. Then it will be low voltage at idle and full voltage under load.

I read another thread saying the same thing that he updated bios on z97-a and cannot get the voltage to budge from the manual override voltage whether it is idle or load etc.

I am thinking that with Asus Z97-A the ONLY way to get voltages that change at idle for power saving is to use OFFSET voltage?

In the Asus guide it says "manual" will always stay at the same voltage and to use offset or adaptive...

This guide was written with another motherboard / manufacturer probably, so can anyone confirm if they can get c states and idle voltage change to work with a Z97-a on MANUAL mode? Or do you have to use OFFSET mode to get correct voltages at idle / load etc. for power saving.

Thanks.


----------



## Goldn3agle

If you want it to reduce voltages set the Vcore to adaptive, that's what I had to do.
You can set a maximum turbo voltage under adaptive, just don't stress with synthetics if you do.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goldn3agle*
> 
> If you want it to reduce voltages set the Vcore to adaptive, that's what I had to do.
> You can set a maximum turbo voltage under adaptive, just don't stress with synthetics if you do.




So I assume that if manual refuses to move the voltages with speedstep, c states ON C7 the best to use would be "offset"? or use adaptive and set the max turbo voltage?


----------



## Goldn3agle

What I've started doing is getting is stabilising the overclock with manual voltage and switch to adaptive later to get the voltages to scale down, and I always stress with x264 anyway so over-volting on adaptive isn't an issue for me.

You could use offset if you wanted to use synthetics, but I personally don't like how it offsets the entire voltage curve, it just seems unnecessary to me.


----------



## Nicholars

In the asus app under "TPU" why does it say my cache voltage is extremely high? If I use default "auto" settings it says it is default and the line is blue, as soon as I add any overclock for example change multiplier to 40x and add 0.01v offset voltage, then go into windows and look at the asus app under "TPU" > "cpu frequency" under "CPU Cache voltage" it is red with a line massively above the default and says up to 0.999v Is this a bug?!


----------



## Goldn3agle

I'd say it's a bug if the CPU boots and the temps are in check, and if the cache voltage is set manually then there's little chance of an overload.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goldn3agle*
> 
> I'd say it's a bug if the CPU boots and the temps are in check, and if the cache voltage is set manually then there's little chance of an overload.


So do you set the cache voltage using "manual" and the core voltage using "adaptive"?

I thought if I set the core voltage using "adaptive" then I would have to set the cache voltage with "adaptive" as well.

So the best settings for 4.2ghz would be :

42x multiplier

35x max cache multiplier (or should it be 39x) ?

core voltage offset + 0.01v

turbo max voltage 1.2v

cache voltage mode : manual

cache voltage : 1.175v

...........................................

Or using offset would be

core voltage offset + 0.1v

cache voltage : manual 1.175v

Does that look right?


----------



## Nicholars

On asus Z97-a this is much more complicated than it needs to be! Starting to annoy me now!


----------



## Goldn3agle

I had them both on adaptive, so you could set:

Core: Adaptive
Turbo Max Voltage 1.2v

Cache: Adaptive
Cache Voltage : 1.175v

So they all reduce voltages, the combination is entirely up to you as it is what appeals to or suits you better.

The reduction in voltages consumes a little less power and generates less heat, but I doubt it's an issue for people who keep them both on manual.

And I had my cache set to x36 for my 4670K (which I believe is stock).


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goldn3agle*
> 
> I had them both on adaptive, so you could set:
> 
> Core: Adaptive
> Turbo Max Voltage 1.2v
> 
> Cache: Adaptive
> Cache Voltage : 1.175v
> 
> So they all reduce voltages, the combination is entirely up to you as it is what appeals to or suits you better.
> 
> The reduction in voltages consumes a little less power and generates less heat, but I doubt it's an issue for people who keep them both on manual.
> 
> And I had my cache set to x36 for my 4670K (which I believe is stock).


This is what I did before but then I look in AIsuite and it is reading my cache voltage much higher then it should be...


----------



## Goldn3agle

Well if you aren't stressing with synthetics then I'd say don't worry about it, probably just a bug with the software.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goldn3agle*
> 
> Well if you aren't stressing with synthetics then I'd say don't worry about it, probably just a bug with the software.


It is annoying tho because there is not a voltage reading for cache voltage in HWmonitor etc. and it says it will add up to 0.999v, argh it said something like 40,000 hours of testing for this motherboard how did they miss a simple thing like that?!


----------



## Goldn3agle

Well the 40,000 hours of testing is done though a batch system, so anomalies still get through sometimes.
But it's usually an issue with the software, the readings with the highest accuracy are always the ones in the BIOS, software doesn't like hooking motherboard and BIOS sensors, which is why I usually use BIOS readings to confirm the set voltages.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goldn3agle*
> 
> Well the 40,000 hours of testing is done though a batch system, so anomalies still get through sometimes.
> But it's usually an issue with the software, the readings with the highest accuracy are always the ones in the BIOS, software doesn't like hooking motherboard and BIOS sensors, which is why I usually use BIOS readings to confirm the set voltages.


Yeh but that is the problem with adaptive is that you cannot check the bios while stressing the CPU to see the max voltages it goes up to.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> LLC (Load Line Calibration) try's to adjust to core voltage on load so it doesnt drop down to much.
> A high setting of LLC (Extreme on alot of boards) can cause a higher core voltage on load.


That's not true. For almost two years now on Intel CPU's (Haswell/broadwell) LLC has been for Input voltage and NOT core voltage








Quote:


> So I just found out yesterday what the adative setting(s) do, and I realized that one could combine offset + adaptive to have farther undervolting at base and idle clocks without hurting the stability of the system or reducing the the turbo/OC settings.
> 
> Now surely someone has thought of this and realized it already, but honestly I can't find anything on the Googles regarding such a thing. wth.gif I'm not seriously the first person to realize this, am I?


Running at 0.8v instead of 0.83v for example just isn't important. Power consumption in c-states is VERY small (below 10w) and adaptive compromises your control of voltage at load, particularly on the unlocked non-pentium lga1150 haswell CPU's


----------



## BoredErica

Farih, as Cyro stated, LLC is about input voltage now. I did a little testing on the first page and I've also noted this change on the guide itself.

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *Nintendo Maniac 64*
> 
> On a similar note, I found that my overclock/undervolt was "stable" with the x264 stability test and the Intel graphics stress test (in the Intel extreme tuning utility) both running at the same time all night, but when I tried to run those two things AND run the javascript-based MESS emulator on Archive.org in fullscreen via Chrome at the same time, I would get a BSOD within 30 minutes or so until I increased my vcore.
> 
> For reference I typically use the title screen demo loop of the Master System version of Sonic Spinball since it has lots of constant movement but isn't as CPU-heavy as the Genesis/Mega Drive version, meaning that its framerate is higher and therefore there's more on-screen movement
> 
> And because Archive.org is officially designated as a library in California I can even link to it legally
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://archive.org/details/segasms_Sonic_Spinball_1994_Sega
> 
> The biggest benefit is that this method seems to pretty much always find any instability within an hour or so, if not much quicker (read: minutes if not seconds) - after that it can usually run all night. I am on a dual-core however, so I wonder if quad cores should run multiple windows of fullscreen Sonic Spinball...
> 
> Oh and to clarify, this is while using the Intel HD integrated graphics, because technically if you're really OCD about the stability of your CPU then you should also be stress-testing the on-die iGP as well.
> 
> *EDIT:* oh yeah, and this method seems to work just as well (if not quicker) when you're actually using said PC! Now obviously it kind of kills performance, so you can only do basic stuff like web browsing or file management, but it's better than waiting hours for without touching your PC. Remember, with the fullscreen Sonic Spinball, you're going to want to alt-tab to a different browser/window if you want to use your PC while that's running.
> 
> Fun fact: my PC BSoD'd from my current stability testing between submitting this post and typing up this edit; actually it BSoD'd twice because the first time I upped the voltage I got back into Windows and started the stress testing quick enough that it found instability within not even a minute even though it went like 30 minutes without issue before that.
> 
> *EDIT 2:* Speaking of which, beware though - this method seems to be very "all or nothing", meaning when it finds instability, it is common for your PC to crash hard (read: BSoD) even if you are only a single "tick" below a perfectly stable setting.


The benefit I'm seeing with this idea is that it can increase the stress without increasing temps by much, if at all. This is good for somebody that is looking for a more stressful test without the temps. I think it's best if we have a variety of tests with a variety of difficulties to pass, all with relatively low temps. (Some people are very serious about running the CPU through a ton of torture tests before they call it stable, while some people want something that's just enough to get by.)

I have used the computer while x264 test was running, but I did not notice an increase in crashes on an unstable overclock. (This was a long time ago now and I wasn't really looking for that effect so I could have missed it.)


----------



## Nicholars

This is stupid, manual override will just leave it at the same voltage at all times, offset mode will work and change the whole voltage curve, except that it give me a bad reading for cache voltage saying up to 0.999v added, adaptive mode I apply "auto" or "0.01v" for offset and then 0.1v for "adaptive max turbo" and this simply does not work and the voltage stays the same under load (stays at default voltage) This is annoying, there are 3 options and none of them work properly!


----------



## Forceman

Just use manual voltage with C states enabled, you get a constant volts under load and it still downvolts at idle. There's really no point in messing with offset anymore (and even less so adaptive).

But you need to use HWInfo to monitor the actual Vcore to see it dropping, if you are watching the VID it'll look like it doesn't drop.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Just use manual voltage with C states enabled, you get a constant volts under load and it still downvolts at idle. There's really no point in messing with offset anymore (and even less so adaptive).
> 
> But you need to use HWInfo to monitor the actual Vcore to see it dropping, if you are watching the VID it'll look like it doesn't drop.


Ok I will try that AGAIN but I am pretty sure it does not work on this motherboard eg. stays at fixed voltage at all times.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Ok I will try that AGAIN but I am pretty sure it does not work on this motherboard eg. stays at fixed voltage at all times.


What are you using to check the voltage? And make sure EIST and the C states are enabled, not auto.


----------



## Nicholars

I set it to manual and set the voltage to 1.15 for core and cache voltage, selected speedstep and c states enabled, enables package c states...

The wattage ratings for package, cores, uncore etc. seems to change, I don't know if that is because of the load on the CPU causing that or if Cstates and speedstep are working but it is not reporting it. But the voltage is stuck at 1.15v on the VID reading.


----------



## Nicholars

YESSSSS finally worked out what the problem is !!

I had it set on performance on Asus AI suite, I set it to power saving and now it is working...

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Nicholars

One other question, is it correct that I should set uncore / cache to .025 or 0.05v less than the core and lock the cache / uncore at 36x multiplier?

And also what should I set LLC at with asus Z97-a if I am overclocking to around 4.4ghz at 1.2v? I can change the setting in AIsuite it has a slider which is currently on level 8, does it need to be that high and could that damage anything?

Are these settings correct? It changed them to these automatically I did not change anything except I changed phase control from "extreme" to "optimized", should VRM frequency be on "fixed frequency"? Before I set manual voltage it was on "auto".



Thanks for help


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> One other question, is it correct that I should set uncore / cache to .025 or 0.05v less than the core and lock the cache / uncore at 36x multiplier?
> 
> And also what should I set LLC at with asus Z97-a if I am overclocking to around 4.4ghz at 1.2v? I can change the setting in AIsuite it has a slider which is currently on level 8, does it need to be that high and could that lower the life of the mobo / CPU?
> 
> Are these settings correct? It changed them to these automatically I did not change anything except I changed from "extreme" to "optimized", should VRM frequency be on "fixed frequency"? Before I set manual voltage it was on "auto".
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for help


There's no set rule on what voltage an uncore overclock needs. That's like asking what voltage you should use for x36 core. Varies. If it was that simple we wouldn't need a guide and I'll just tell you what numbers to type in.

Have you read the first page yet?

If you have you'll know that uncore should be set to stock or something close to stock while overclocking core. After that, it is optional to overclock the uncore, for maybe 1% gain in a CPU benchmark. I would not go over 1.3v for uncore for more than one reason.

LLC affects input voltage. IMO it's not really needed, especially at low voltages. 1.2v counts as low voltage. Measure the input voltage on load with Hwinfo and see what input voltage is measured on load. It's probably inconsequential either way.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> There's no set rule on what voltage an uncore overclock needs. That's like asking what voltage you should use for x36 core. Varies. If it was that simple we wouldn't need a guide and I'll just tell you what numbers to type in.
> 
> Have you read the first page yet?
> If you have you'll know that uncore should be set to stock or something close to stock while overclocking core. After that, it is optional to overclock the uncore, for maybe 1% gain in a CPU benchmark. I would not go over 1.3v for uncore for more than one reason.
> 
> LLC affects input voltage. IMO it's not really needed, especially at low voltages. 1.2v counts as low voltage. Measure the input voltage on load with Hwinfo and see what input voltage is measured on load. It's probably inconsequential either way.


Yes I read the first page before but I didn't read it properly, I just read through the whole thing again including the results and it answered all my questions so I should have read it properly in the first place







Nice guide BTW thanks.

The settings in the screenshot are what it automatically set when I changed the other settings in bios eg. core voltage manual etc. I don't know what the VRM switching frequency means and if it should be on auto or fixed? It set the LLC to 8 aswell, only thing I changed is from "extreme" to "optimized" Shall I leave that page as it is and set the voltages / multipliers in bios? The Cache voltage when set to manual is a straight line on the voltage curve graph and stays at fixed voltage, does that lower the life of the CPU? I want OC of about 4.3 - 4.4 with best power saving / stability / life of CPU.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Yes I read the first page before but I didn't read it properly, I just read through the whole thing again including the results and it answered all my questions so I should have read it properly in the first place
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice guide BTW thanks.


No problem.


----------



## Nicholars

When I put in a manual core and cache voltage, it is not accurate at all because of the other auto settings eg. LLC, phase control etc... whatever voltage I enter in bios, when it is at load it is up to 0.1v away from what I actually typed in the manual voltage box... For example 1.15v comes out as 1.2 load, 1.125v comes out as 1.22v load, 1v comes out at 1.098v load. I guess I am going to have to set the other options as well so that "auto" settings are not messing that up. I thought Asus bios settings were supposed to make overclocking easier!!!


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> When I put in a manual core and cache voltage, it is not accurate at all because of the other auto settings eg. LLC, phase control etc... whatever voltage I enter in bios, when it is at load it is up to 0.1v away from what I actually typed in the manual voltage box... For example 1.15v comes out as 1.2 load, 1.125v comes out as 1.22v load, 1v comes out at 1.098v load. I guess I am going to have to set the other options as well so that "auto" settings are not messing that up. I thought Asus bios settings were supposed to make overclocking easier!!!


This is why I always recommend reading both the guide and the various posts (or you can use the search to save some time). We've all seen this and been through it already, your board is not messing up or anything like that. There is always going to be a slight variance between what you set in the BIOS and what gets reported, kinda like how setting a core multiplier doesn't get you that _exact_ processor speed.


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> YESSSSS finally worked out what the problem is !!
> 
> I had it set on performance on Asus AI suite, I set it to power saving and now it is working...
> 
> Thanks for the help!


I think you will get lower performance in power saving mode. For instance my super pi time was like 15% longer. Balanced is what I use but really it'd probably be best to understand all the settings and make your own profile.


----------



## Nintendo Maniac 64

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> The benefit I'm seeing with this idea is that it can increase the stress without increasing temps by much, if at all. This is good for somebody that is looking for a more stressful test without the temps. I think it's best if we have a variety of tests with a variety of difficulties to pass, all with relatively low temps. (Some people are very serious about running the CPU through a ton of torture tests before they call it stable, while some people want something that's just enough to get by.)
> 
> I have used the computer while x264 test was running, but I did not notice an increase in crashes on an unstable overclock. (This was a long time ago now and I wasn't really looking for that effect so I could have missed it.)


I've considered making a whole new seperate thread specifically for this "new method", but I was hoping for more feedback/results since the only CPUs I can overclock are some old Athlon 64 CPUs...


----------



## Nicholars

Can someone help me with the other settings to get a stable overclock with best settings for low power, heat etc. 4.2-4.4Ghz at 1.2v max voltage.

"CPU power phase control" standard - optimized - extreme

CPU VRM switching frequency - Fixed - Auto - manual

CPU load line calibration - level 1-8

Also is it possible set the cache voltage so it lowers at idle like the core voltage? When I set manual on the cache voltage the graph shows a straight line and it is fixed at the same voltage idle or load, the core voltage changes depending on load but the cache doesn't.


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Can someone help me with the other settings to get a stable overclock with best settings for low power, heat etc. 4.2-4.4Ghz at 1.2v max voltage.
> 
> "CPU power phase control" standard - optimized - extreme
> 
> CPU VRM switching frequency - Fixed - Auto - manual
> 
> CPU load line calibration - level 1-8
> 
> Also is it possible set the cache voltage so it lowers at idle like the core voltage? When I set manual on the cache voltage the graph shows a straight line and it is fixed at the same voltage idle or load, the core voltage changes depending on load but the cache doesn't.


at 1.2v you shouldn't need anything fancy. Change values from "auto" to their actual default values, then bump core and vcore. My 4690k will do 44x at 1.2v with some leeway.

Some Boards allow a ring multiplier range, which in combination with auto voltage for the ring will drop on idle. most are stuck with constant uncore voltage.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> at 1.2v you shouldn't need anything fancy. Change values from "auto" to their actual default values, then bump core and vcore. My 4690k will do 44x at 1.2v with some leeway.
> 
> Some Boards allow a ring multiplier range, which in combination with auto voltage for the ring will drop on idle. most are stuck with constant uncore voltage.


Thanks, at default LLC is level 2 but when I add voltage and leave it on auto it goes up to 8 and changes the "vrm switching frequency" as well.

Do I set LLC to 2 in bios and the CPU VRM switching frequency? Set that to 250khz in bios?


----------



## Nicholars

This is annoying me now....

The settings in asus AIsuite keep messing up the overclock settings and if I change something in AIsuite it does not save and goes back to "performance" which does not change the multi / voltage when idle, If I change it to "power saving" the CPU never goes above 3.5Ghz.

Can somebody tell me what to set in bios so that the PC can do the simple frigging thing of just overclock to about 4.4ghz at load and downclock / volt at idle?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> This is annoying me now....
> 
> The settings in asus AIsuite keep messing up the overclock settings and if I change something in AIsuite it does not save and goes back to "performance" which does not change the multi / voltage when idle, If I change it to "power saving" the CPU never goes above 3.5Ghz.
> 
> Can somebody tell me what to set in bios so that the PC can do the simple frigging thing of just overclock to about 4.4ghz at load and downclock / volt at idle?


That setting should be adaptive voltage mode.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> That setting should be adaptive voltage mode.


I was trying to do it using manual voltage so it does not overvolt itself but it is very hard to get it working and get it to downclock / volt at idle speeds, I have tried almost every setting in bios and it is either stuck at max volts or the CPU won't have full performance at load. I don't think it is me being dumb either it is just badly done by asus, they have made this motherboard very easy to overlclock using the auto overclock or adaptive voltages but overclocking with manual and getting power saving working + full performance at load seems to be a lot more complicated than it needs to be!! Aisuite and bios are not agreeing with each other.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> I was trying to do it using manual voltage so it does not overvolt itself but it is very hard to get it working and get it to downclock / volt at idle speeds, I have tried almost every setting in bios and it is either stuck at max volts or the CPU won't have full performance at load. I don't think it is me being dumb either it is just badly done by asus, they have made this motherboard very easy to overlclock using the auto overclock or adaptive voltages but overclocking with manual and getting power saving working + full performance at load seems to be a lot more complicated than it needs to be!! Aisuite and bios are not agreeing with each other.


Well... manual means the voltage is supposed to stay the same. Adaptive means the voltage can adapt. So, asking for both at the same time doesn't make much sense. If you're specifically asking for manual-mode voltage behavior under stress and adaptive-mode voltage behavior on idle, that's not Asus' fault, blame Intel.

My recommendation is to dump AISuite, uninstall it. Overclock normally, and once your overclock is all nice and done, switch to adaptive. If you intend to use x264 test instead of Prime, you will be fine on adaptive all the time even when stressing.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Well... manual means the voltage is supposed to stay the same. Adaptive means the voltage can adapt. So, asking for both at the same time doesn't make much sense. If you're specifically asking for manual-mode voltage behavior under stress and adaptive-mode voltage behavior on idle, that's not Asus' fault, blame Intel.
> 
> My recommendation is to dump AISuite, uninstall it. Overclock normally, and once your overclock is all nice and done, switch to adaptive. If you intend to use x264 test instead of Prime, you will be fine on adaptive all the time even when stressing.


AIsuite is useful for fan profiles though, I might set the fan profiles in bios and remove AIsuite. In the guide on the first page of this thread it says use manual voltage and Cstates etc. but with this motherboard it doesn't seem to work properly unless you use adaptive or offset voltage.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> AIsuite is useful for fan profiles though, I might set the fan profiles in bios and remove AIsuite. In the guide on the first page of this thread it says use manual voltage and Cstates etc. but with this motherboard it doesn't seem to work properly unless you use adaptive or offset voltage.


It depends on the motherboard. On some motherboards, adaptive is useful and required for lower idle voltages along with Cstates. On my particular motherboard, adaptive is useless. I would've liked to have written it all out on paper but there were too many boards with different requirements for low idle voltage. IIRC (and I might not have), for most Asus boards adaptive does lower the voltage when activated in conjunction with Cstates, in other words you gotta activate both. That would explain your situation.

I'm also very tired, my thoughts are pretty jumbled atm.


----------



## MaLiXs

With override voltage my cpu refuse to drop when idling.. I need to use adaptive voltage with my z97 anniversary


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaLiXs*
> 
> With override voltage my cpu refuse to drop when idling.. I need to use adaptive voltage with my z97 anniversary


I can make it drop at idle by enabling "power saving" mode but then the CPU will not go above its base clock of 3.5Ghz, every time I reboot the asus software resets it to "performance" and it is stuck at full voltage.

Also if I use offset or adaptive in the asus software the writing next to cache voltage goes red and the graph shows the voltage as being a 0.999v increase and that the cache voltage can add up to 0.999v which is not very reassuring.

It is complicated enough without having to deal with bugs in the software and bios!


----------



## Nintendo Maniac 64

I'm using an MSI mobo so I don't know about Asus, but do you not have an "Offset" setting?


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nintendo Maniac 64*
> 
> I'm using an MSI mobo so I don't know about Asus, but do you not have an "Offset" setting?


Yeh offset and adaptive, offset does work but it reports the cache voltage as + 0.999v so I don't know what is going on there.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaLiXs*
> 
> With override voltage my cpu refuse to drop when idling.. I need to use adaptive voltage with my z97 anniversary


You're likely to be looking at core VID and not Vcore. They're two very different readings that people often confuse because VID can be very close to what they set for Vcore.


----------



## Nicholars

Sorry for all the questions but I have read this guide multiple times and tried to do this on my Asus Z97-A... But it refuses to work properly with C states and power settings etc.

So with ASUS Z97 boards what is the best to use? Offset or adaptive? Or can it be done with manual and power saving working? I would prefer to use manual like the guide says but these Asus boards don't seem to work properly, I have not tried every bios setting but I have tried a lot of them... If anyone knows how to get it working properly with manual voltage and C states can you tell me how to do it and what bios settings to change?

If it is not possible to get manual voltage working on these Asus boards, what is the best to use, offset or adaptive?. tI would like to get my CPU up to around 4.4Ghz with C states working and hopefully around 1.2v. It does 4Ghz at stock volts of 1.098v and 4.2Ghz with + 0.05v ... so that is a good chip?


----------



## dukedevil0

Feel like I'm having to really ramp up the voltage to go from 4.4 to 4.5 GHz stable on my G3258. VCCIN is on auto reading 1.888 and Uncore at x32 for both. Each passed 20 loops of x264. Any thoughts?

x44 / 4.4 GHz
VID 1.225
Vcore 1.256
Max Temp 68 C

x45 / 4.5 GHz
VID 1.305
Vcore 1.344
Max Temp 76 C


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dukedevil0*
> 
> Feel like I'm having to really ramp up the voltage to go from 4.4 to 4.5 GHz stable on my G3258. VCCIN is on auto reading 1.888 and Uncore at x32 for both. Each passed 20 loops of x264. Any thoughts?
> 
> x44 / 4.4 GHz
> VID 1.225
> Vcore 1.256
> Max Temp 68 C
> 
> x45 / 4.5 GHz
> VID 1.305
> Vcore 1.344
> Max Temp 76 C


4.4Ghz seems like the sweet spot for Haswell CPU's without increasing the voltage too much, I would leave at it 4.4Ghz as 2.8% more performance is not worth the extra voltage.


----------



## Nintendo Maniac 64

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> 4.4Ghz seems like the sweet spot for Haswell CPU's without increasing the voltage too much.


Wait, does that mean my own G3258 is above-average? For reference it is rock-solid stable even at ~90c with 4.6GHz and 1.288v vcore.


----------



## BoredErica

No... We have to put the Haswell chips in its own category, the DC chips in its own, and the Pentium chip in its own. They overclock differently on average.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Sorry for all the questions but I have read this guide multiple times and tried to do this on my Asus Z97-A... But it refuses to work properly with C states and power settings etc.
> 
> So with ASUS Z97 boards what is the best to use? Offset or adaptive? Or can it be done with manual and power saving working? I would prefer to use manual like the guide says but these Asus boards don't seem to work properly, I have not tried every bios setting but I have tried a lot of them... If anyone knows how to get it working properly with manual voltage and C states can you tell me how to do it and what bios settings to change?
> 
> If it is not possible to get manual voltage working on these Asus boards, what is the best to use, offset or adaptive?. tI would like to get my CPU up to around 4.4Ghz with C states working and hopefully around 1.2v. It does 4Ghz at stock volts of 1.098v and 4.2Ghz with + 0.05v ... so that is a good chip?


I know it might not entirely apply, but on my Gigabyte board, I set the voltage to manual and force C-States on. This enables idling and forcing C6/C7 on enables the .1v idle.

You should try this. From what I know, the c-states are dependent on whether the board reports to the processor that it supports it ( which can still be achieved with manual and c-states on )

Verify using hwinfo64 ( or 32, if you're that kind of person ) looking at the Vcore and not VID.


----------



## Nicholars

In the original post what is this "your vcore could be at 1.5v when running prime 95 on adaptive"?

On HWmonitor it reports my Vcore as 1.76v and my VID at 1.17v (even though I told it to add 1.2v), my LLC / phase control is set to "optimised" which is probably why it is not adding the full 1.2v.

What does that mean that your VID could be up to 1.5v in prime 95? When I run prime 95 the max VID reported is 1.17v and the max Vcore reported is 1.76v Maybe the original post is talking about the motherboard he used but it seems ok on mine... Can I trust those voltages? I am confused.


----------



## Nicholars

Hah this is quite funny, I spent hours trying to get the right settings using the different options... The voltages I entered never worked properly eg. I entered + 1.2v and it adds 0.5v etc....

I just tried simply changing the multipliers and leaving everything on auto... Now it has overclocked it perfectly at the voltage I was trying to set.... So basically on the Asus Z97-a all you have to do is turn XMP on and change the multipliers and it sets everything else perfectly using the auto settings.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> In the original post what is this "your vcore could be at 1.5v when running prime 95 on adaptive"?
> 
> On HWmonitor it reports my Vcore as 1.76v and my VID at 1.17v (even though I told it to add 1.2v), my LLC / phase control is set to "optimised" which is probably why it is not adding the full 1.2v.
> 
> What does that mean that your VID could be up to 1.5v in prime 95? When I run prime 95 the max VID reported is 1.17v and the max Vcore reported is 1.76v Maybe the original post is talking about the motherboard he used but it seems ok on mine... Can I trust those voltages? I am confused.


Adaptive mode keeps feeding more voltage for the processor as requested.

Never ever run Prime95 on adaptive. You can already see that the max reported vcore is 1.76v. VID is merely a setting for the approximate voltage you want your processor to run at. Due to various things like vDroop, voltage leaks across the board, etc, your Vcore will never exactly be your VID.

For example, in the summers, I run 1.158v for my VID ( 4.2Ghz ), but my load vCore is almost always at 1.176-1.184v. On the other hand, if I reduce my VID to 1.15v, my load vCore is 1.147v (which isn't stable for my CPU at 4.2Ghz).

Look at vcore and not VID.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Feel like I'm having to really ramp up the voltage to go from 4.4 to 4.5 GHz stable on my G3258. VCCIN is on auto reading 1.888 and Uncore at x32 for both. Each passed 20 loops of x264. Any thoughts?


Set VCCIN to ~1.95 - 2.0 at load and see if vcore can be lowered a bit. 1.88 with droop is rather low for [email protected]

@Above - Why are you running prime on adaptive volts? There are two things that really killed these CPU's - cache/ring/uncore volts in the ~1.4-1.5 range with too hot temps and doing stupid things with adaptive voltage


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> Adaptive mode keeps feeding more voltage for the processor as requested.
> 
> Never ever run Prime95 on adaptive. You can already see that the max reported vcore is 1.76v. VID is merely a setting for the approximate voltage you want your processor to run at. Due to various things like vDroop, voltage leaks across the board, etc, your Vcore will never exactly be your VID.
> 
> For example, in the summers, I run 1.158v for my VID ( 4.2Ghz ), but my load vCore is almost always at 1.176-1.184v. On the other hand, if I reduce my VID to 1.15v, my load vCore is 1.147v (which isn't stable for my CPU at 4.2Ghz).
> 
> Look at vcore and not VID.


Yes when running prime 95 on "auto" voltage but set manually using the AIsuite to 1.2v, HWmonitor reports the Vcore as 1.760v (the voltage going to the whole chip?) and reports the VID as exactly 1.2v. Temps never go above 62c and seems stable so far at 4.4Ghz 1.2v VID 1.76 vcore, the voltages seem very good for the clock speed, I am running prime 95 on "auto" settings with the Vcore manually changed to 1.2v in the AIsuite because auto set it to 1.25v and I wanted to see if it will run 4.4Ghz 1.2v.

Was stable on prime 95 for 10 mins but I stopped it as soon as I read you post saying never run prime 95 on adaptive.... I don't see any problem my vcore reports 1.76 and my VID reports 1.2v , I have LLC set on 50% and phase control set to optimised. It all seems good to me am I missing something? Using manual voltage override simply does not seem to work on this motherboard when trying to make it downvolt at idle it doesn't work properly.

All of the voltages are low but IA reports 1.28v, not sure what that means? I don't understand what is the problem with using it like this... This is the only setting that will downclock at idle and it does not go over 1.202v in prime95 in HWmonitor and AIsuite


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Yes when running prime 95 on "auto" voltage but set manually using the AIsuite to 1.2v, HWmonitor reports the Vcore as 1.760v (the voltage going to the whole chip?) and reports the VID as exactly 1.2v. Temps never go above 62c and seems stable so far at 4.4Ghz 1.2v VID 1.76 vcore, everything looks good to me and the voltages seem low and very good for the clock speed, I am running prime 95 on "auto" settings with the Vcore manually changed to 1.2v in the AIsuite because auto set it to 1.25v and I wanted to see if it will run 4.4Ghz 1.2v.
> 
> Was stable on prime 95 for 10 mins but I stopped it as soon as I read you post saying never run prime 95 on adaptive.... I don't see any problem my vcore reports 1.76 and my VID reports 1.2v , I have LLC set on 50% and phase control set to optimised. It all seems good to me am I missing something? Using manual voltage override simply does not seem to work on this motherboard when trying to make it downvolt at idle it doesn't work properly.


1.76v won't be vcore then. HWMonitor is reading it wrong. It's reading the VCCIN ( Input Voltage ), which is the voltage for all the on-die parts on the CPU.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> 1.76v won't be vcore then. HWMonitor is reading it wrong. It's reading the VCCIN ( Input Voltage ), which is the voltage for all the on-die parts on the CPU.


Yeh thats what I said the Vcore reading is 1.76 which is the input voltage, so that is a low voltage going by the guide on the first page which used up to 2.1v input voltage. the VID is reading at 1.2v CPU....In AI suite it reports, input voltage 1.76v, cpu core voltage 1.212v, cache voltage 1.176v, CPU-z reports voltage at 1.2v as well. So that looks ok? Looks like I have a very nice chip here... It has not crashed once and even booted and ran windows at 4.4Ghz 1.098v, it is running X264 atm at 4.4ghz 1.2v, max temp 56c. I am using prime version 27.9

Currently running x264 at 4.4Ghz 1.18v core, 1.175 cache, 1.72 input voltage, LLC 50% max temp 55c in x264 .... Looks like I have a nice chip here


----------



## Nicholars

"What does this mean? Your Vcore could be above your VID. If you set 1.3v in the BIOS that's 1.3v VID. If you are also under adaptive voltage and you're running Prime95, your Vcore could be a whopping 1.5v, way above your set 1.3v. "

Does this mean that your core voltage can be much higher than what is reported in software? Or will the software correctly report the extra voltage? eg. 3 monitoring softwares are all reporting my core as 1.2v, does this mean it definitely is 1.2v if I run prime 95? Or can it increase the volts without the software reporting it? eg. if the volts increase on adaptive in prime 95, will the voltage get reported by software HWmonitor AIsuite etc. Or can it increase the voltage but still read 1.2v when it is actually using 1.3v in prime 95? According to all 3 monitoring software the voltage does not go over 1.2v in prime 95 27.9 blend test.


----------



## Nicholars

Pretty nice eh? Have not fine tuned it yet but this chip is good! 4.4Ghz at 1.84v / 1.176 in HWmonitor


----------



## Nicholars

Now at 4.5Ghz X264, OCCT, povray stable 1.185v 60c max temp, this chip is a beast!

I am trying to set everything manually, what should I set for manual vrm switching frequency, it goes from 250khz up, what is the best setting for my OC of 4.5Ghz 1.185v?


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> *"What does this mean? Your Vcore could be above your VID. If you set 1.3v in the BIOS that's 1.3v VID. If you are also under adaptive voltage and you're running Prime95, your Vcore could be a whopping 1.5v, way above your set 1.3v. "*
> 
> Does this mean that your core voltage can be much higher than what is reported in software? Or will the software correctly report the extra voltage? eg. 3 monitoring softwares are all reporting my core as 1.2v, does this mean it definitely is 1.2v if I run prime 95? Or can it increase the volts without the software reporting it? eg. if the volts increase on adaptive in prime 95, will the voltage get reported by software HWmonitor AIsuite etc. Or can it increase the voltage but still read 1.2v when it is actually using 1.3v in prime 95? According to all 3 monitoring software the voltage does not go over 1.2v in prime 95 27.9 blend test.


"Don't run synthetic stress tests while on adaptive voltage" is basically what the quote you posted translates to. Under the adaptive setting, your chip will request (and get) more voltage than it actually needs, which can be very dangerous for your CPU.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> *@Above - Why are you running prime on adaptive volts? There are two things that really killed these CPU's - cache/ring/uncore volts in the ~1.4-1.5 range with too hot temps and doing stupid things with adaptive voltage*


^This. The main killers of Haswell.


----------



## Nicholars

But the only way to overclock on Asus boards and have idle C states etc. working, is to use adaptive or offset... I deleted prime 95 but I ran OCCT for 10 minutes and the software said it never went over 1.21v. I am confused with all this "never stress test on adaptive" when the only way to actually overclock and keep C states working on Asus is adaptive or offset. It might be possible to use manual but everything I have read and tried myself does not work for manual voltage, it just forces the voltage you enter at all times and on AIsuite it is a straight line instead of a curve.

If someone could tell me if it is actually possible to use manual voltage and have C states working on an Asus Z97 and how, that would be good... Or if someone can confirm that it is impossible to use "manual" voltage on Asus Z97 and have idle c states working... Everything in the Asus overclocking guides also says you can force manual at all times or use offset or adaptive... So if the only way to overclock asus board and have C states is on adaptive or offset... How am I supposed to test the overclock if I cannot use OCCT etc. The voltage on the software (AIsuite, HWmonitor and CPUZ) never goes above 1.2v so I assume that is right I don't know....

I have spent most of today overclocking this, I would like to put everything in manually so I know it won't change, but I cannot get it to work.. The CPU has run about 15 loops of x264 no problems at 4.4Ghz 1.18v, but the voltage settings are on auto overclock. If someone can tell me what to do that would be appreciated becauseI am confused about how I am supposed to overclock it with Asus Z97.

What I want to do now.... Is leave it at 1.18v 4.4ghz and enter everything manually so that I know it won't be raising voltages etc. But entering the CPU voltage using "manual override" does not work with C states unless there is something that I don't know about.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> But the only way to overclock on Asus boards and have idle C states etc. working, is to use adaptive or offset... I deleted prime 95 but I ran OCCT for 10 minutes and the software said it never went over 1.21v. I am confused with all this "never stress test on adaptive" when the only way to actually overclock and keep C states working on Asus is adaptive or offset. It might be possible to use manual but everything I have read and tried myself does not work for manual voltage, it just forces the voltage you enter at all times and on AIsuite it is a straight line instead of a curve.
> 
> If someone could tell me if it is actually possible to use manual voltage and have C states working on an Asus Z97 and how, that would be good... Or if someone can confirm that it is impossible to use "manual" voltage on Asus Z97 and have idle c states working... Everything in the Asus overclocking guides also says you can force manual at all times or use offset or adaptive... So if the only way to overclock asus board and have C states is on adaptive or offset... How am I supposed to test the overclock if I cannot use OCCT etc. The voltage on the software (AIsuite, HWmonitor and CPUZ) never goes above 1.2v so I assume that is right I don't know....
> 
> I have spent most of today overclocking this, I would like to put everything in manually so I know it won't change, but I cannot get it to work.. The CPU has run about 15 loops of x264 no problems at 4.4Ghz 1.18v, but the voltage settings are on auto overclock. If someone can tell me what to do that would be appreciated becauseI am confused about how I am supposed to overclock it with Asus Z97.
> 
> What I want to do now.... Is leave it at 1.18v 4.4ghz and enter everything manually so that I know it won't be raising voltages etc. But entering the CPU voltage using "manual override" does not work with C states unless there is something that I don't know about.


Try searching this thread, your concern is not a new one. I started looking for the answer for you, but realized that you're completely capable of using the "Search this thread" function yourself. I've already read every page of this thread, so you would benefit more from going through the posts yourself. Do a search for "c-states" and look through the results. Cyro999 has posted a couple times about the different settings to use, as a matter of fact.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Try searching this thread, your concern is not a new one. I started looking for the answer for you, but realized that you're completely capable of using the "Search this thread" function yourself. I've already read every page of this thread, so you would benefit more from going through the posts yourself. Do a search for "c-states" and look through the results. Cyro999 has posted a couple times about the different settings to use, as a matter of fact.


Can you tell me the answer? I have been trying to work this out most of today! I know what most of the settings do now as I have read about it... I can get it working perfectly using the AIsuite and "auto" voltage, it does not go above 1.21v using any of the testing apps I have (OCCT, X264,POVray) but I keep reading DO NOT stress test on auto voltage and that I need to set it manually, I don't know if the voltage might be going higher and not reported by the software. I want to set it all in the bios manually but C states will not work and the CPU is stuck at 1.18v. 1.18v at 4,4Ghz seems to be stable and I want to set it all manually so I know that the voltages are not going to change.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Can you tell me the answer? I have been trying to work this out most of today! I know what most of the settings do now as I have read about it... I can get it working perfectly using the AIsuite and "auto" voltage, it does not go above 1.21v using any of the testing apps I have (OCCT, X264,POVray) but I keep reading DO NOT stress test on auto voltage and that I need to set it manually, I don't know if the voltage might be going higher and not reported by the software. I want to set it all in the bios manually but C states will not work and the CPU is stuck at 1.18v. 1.18v at 4,4Ghz seems to be stable and I want to set it all manually so I know that the voltages are not going to change.


Did you read my post? Use the "Search this thread" function and type in "c-states" and look through the results. If I remembered the settings, I would not be telling you to search for them. Sorry if any of this comes across as rude or anything like that, that's not my intention.

The rule is "Don't stress with *ADAPTIVE* voltages set"....


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Did you read my post? Use the "Search this thread" function and type in "c-states" and look through the results. If I remembered the settings, I would not be telling you to search for them. Sorry if any of this comes across as rude or anything like that, that's not my intention.
> 
> The rule is "Don't stress with *ADAPTIVE* voltages set"....


No prob I am looking now... I have heard this DONT STRESS WITH ADAPTIVE many times now but when using "auto" and then setting the voltages in AIsuite the voltages have not gone above 1.2v in any stress test, I don't know if it is possible for the voltages to increase without the software reporting it properly eg. it is actually at 1.3v but the software says 1.2v... I looked in 3 different places (aisuite, HWmonitor, CPUZ) and they all said the same voltages and it was 1.2v in x264, OCCT and povray. Meh I don't know this seems to work but I would prefer if I put it all in manually so I know the voltages won't go any higher but C states won't work!!!!


----------



## Nintendo Maniac 64

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Pretty nice eh? Have not fine tuned it yet but this chip is good! 4.4Ghz at 1.84v / 1.176 in HWmonitor


Now, at the same time as running x264 Stability Test, try also stress-testings the iGPU via Intel's own Graphics stress test (its in the Intel Extreme Tuning Utility) _and_ run Sonic Spinball at fullscreen via JMESS in a modern web browser (LINK).

I was able to pass prime95 + furmark or run Intel Graphics stess test + x264 Stability Test all night, but doing Intel Graphics stress test + x264 stability test + Sonic Spinball in fullscreen via JMESS resulted in a crash until I bumped up my vcore a bit.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> The rule is "Don't stress with *ADAPTIVE* voltages set"....


...if your CPU supports AVX.

Need to clarify that because my Pentium G3258 has no voltage increase other that what I've manually specifed myself when stress-testing on adaptive.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nintendo Maniac 64*
> 
> ...if your CPU supports AVX.
> 
> Need to clarify that because my Pentium G3258 has no voltage increase other that what I've manually specifed myself when stress-testing on adaptive.


I was talking specifically about Haswell, the Pentium G3258 doesn't really fit that bill.


----------



## Nintendo Maniac 64

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> I was talking specifically about *Haswell*, the Pentium *G3258* doesn't really fit that bill.


...uhh, I'm not the only one seeing what is wrong with this statement, am I?


----------



## Nicholars

That was supposed to say 1.184v not 1.84v... Why would I need to test the igpu? I was going to disable the igpu... Maybe in DX12 the igpu will work with discreet graphics but ATM there is no point having it enabled.

Anyway can someone please tell me about manual voltage and c states on Asus Z97 boards??


----------



## Nicholars

This is odd, I just went into bios changed voltage to manual, enabled C states exactly the same as I did about 10 times before... Now in AIsuite it is showing that C states is working, the VID in HWmonitor is not moving but the package watts is down to 3-10w at idle so clearly C states are working.... CPUZ and HWmonitor still report the VID as 1.2v but it is working in AIsuite.

What should I set CPU VRM switching frequency to? 300?


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> This is odd, I just went into bios changed voltage to manual, enabled C states exactly the same as I did about 10 times before... Now in AIsuite it is showing that C states is working, the VID in HWmonitor is not moving but the package watts is down to 3-10w at idle so clearly C states are working.... CPUZ and HWmonitor still report the VID as 1.2v but it is working in AIsuite.
> 
> What should I set CPU VRM switching frequency to? 300?


Have you tried searching google for "vrm switching frequency"? When I typed those terms in, the 1st result will bring you to a thread that's talking about it. The bonus, it's an OCN thread.







Again, not trying to be rude or anything, but everything you've been asking about comes up on the first page of a quick search.

There's no need for the double/triple/quadruple posts. You can always go back and edit your post if you want to add something else to it.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Have you tried searching google for "vrm switching frequency"? When I typed those terms in, the 1st result will bring you to a thread that's talking about it. The bonus, it's an OCN thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, not trying to be rude or anything, but everything you've been asking about comes up on the first page of a quick search.
> 
> There's no need for the double/triple/quadruple posts. You can always go back and edit your post if you want to add something else to it.


I did google it and could not find a conclusive answer, sorry for asking questions about overclocking in an overclocking thread! Have not slept for about 30 hours did not realise I had made so many posts!


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> I did google it and could not find a conclusive answer, sorry for asking questions about overclocking in an overclocking thread! Have not slept for about 30 hours did not realise I had made so many posts!


I'm not getting on you about asking questions, I'm doing this to get you to at least _try_ to find the answers yourself. Then the questions can be for fine-tuning, or for further understanding. Does that make sense?

Literally, the first result - using the exact search terms I told you to use:


Then it will bring you to this thread: http://www.overclock.net/t/1390384/vrm-frequency-making-a-cpu-faster/0_20

Where post #10 will help you out. You could have found this yourself if you bothered to try searching.









If you can't seem to find the _exact_ answer you're looking for, then your best bet might be to contact ASUS and pick their brain about it.


----------



## blaze2210

OOPS, double-post


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> I'm not getting on you about asking questions, I'm doing this to get you to at least _try_ to find the answers yourself. Then the questions can be for fine-tuning, or for further understanding. Does that make sense?
> 
> Literally, the first result - using the exact search terms I told you to use:
> 
> 
> Then it will bring you to this thread: http://www.overclock.net/t/1390384/vrm-frequency-making-a-cpu-faster/0_20
> 
> Where post #10 will help you out. You could have found this yourself if you bothered to try searching.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you can't seem to find the _exact_ answer you're looking for, then your best bet might be to contact ASUS and pick their brain about it.


Alright thanks, still does not give any numbers but I assume it would be best to set it at default which I think is 300 as I don't have any fans blowing on the VRM's.

Happy with my results so far this is a nice chip, stable in every test at 1.17v 4.4Ghz, I tried 4.5Ghz at 1.17v but it BSOD, 4.5ghz works at 1.2v... But those voltages for the clock speeds are in the top 10% of results on the graph on the first page so looks like I won the silicone lottery with this one


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Alright thanks, still does not give any numbers but I assume it would be best to set it at default which I think is 300 as I don't have any fans blowing on the VRM's.
> 
> Happy with my results so far this is a nice chip, stable in every test at 1.17v 4.4Ghz, I tried 4.5Ghz at 1.17v but it BSOD, 4.5ghz works at 1.2v... But those voltages for the clock speeds are in the top 10% of results on the graph on the first page so looks like I won the silicone lottery with this one


If you don't know what to set it to, then it might be best to just leave it alone.


----------



## TPCbench

My Core i7 4790K @ 4.4 GHz is stable in x264 Stability Test v2 for 9 hours

1.16 Vcore (BIOS) / 1.174 Vcore (HWiNFO)
1.89 VRIN (BIOS) / 1.920 VRIN (HWiNFO)
VRIN LLC set to Turbo
Uncore ratio set to 34

Do I have an average chip ?

Currently testing 4.4 GHz using 1.15 Vcore / 1.164 Vcore (HWiNFO)


----------



## dukedevil0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Set VCCIN to ~1.95 - 2.0 at load and see if vcore can be lowered a bit. 1.88 with droop is rather low for [email protected]


Thanks for the advice. I'm curious theoretically how this would help if anyone can explain. I assumed that increasing VCCIN was mainly beneficial when adding Vcore wasnt helping stability. I thought that if I'm stable it means I have "enough" Vcore and VCCIN...will increasing VCCIN really let me lower Vcore potentially?


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TPCbench*
> 
> My Core i7 4790K @ 4.4 GHz is stable in x264 Stability Test v2 for 9 hours
> 
> 1.16 Vcore (BIOS) / 1.174 Vcore (HWiNFO)
> 1.89 VRIN (BIOS) / 1.920 VRIN (HWiNFO)
> VRIN LLC set to Turbo
> Uncore ratio set to 34
> 
> Do I have an average chip ?
> 
> Currently testing 4.4 GHz using 1.15 Vcore / 1.164 Vcore (HWiNFO)


No that is good... I head read about some 4790k coming at 1.25v+ stock voltage!

My 4690k is currently at 4.4Ghz 1.17v which according to the chart on the first page is in the top 10% results.

Might want to try some other tests to confirm its stable eg. X264 for 5+ hours, OCCT for 20 mins and POVray is what I am using.


----------



## TooManyAlpacas

Yeah my 4790k is around 2.5 stock I have to go above 1.4 to get to 4.8ghz


----------



## Nintendo Maniac 64

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Might want to try some other tests to confirm its stable eg. X264 for 5+ hours, OCCT for 20 mins and POVray is what I am using.


I personally recommend running x264 and something else at the same time. I was stable running x264 all nigiht, but the moment I also ran Archive.org's JMESS emulator at the same time I would get a BSoD in under 30 minutes.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nintendo Maniac 64*
> 
> I personally recommend running x264 and something else at the same time. I was stable running x264 all nigiht, but the moment I also ran Archive.org's JMESS emulator at the same time I would get a BSoD in under 30 minutes.


Not sure thats necessary because is the CPU ever going to actually get that sort of load in normal use? 2 stress tests at the same time.... I think if it passes OCCT 20 mins, POVray and X264 3+ hours while using PC for web etc. and does not crash in anything, games etc. then that is stable enough for me.


----------



## Nintendo Maniac 64

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Not sure thats necessary because is the CPU ever going to actually get that sort of load in normal use? 2 stress tests at the same time.... I think if it passes OCCT 20 mins, POVray and X264 3+ hours while using PC for web etc. and does not crash in anything, games etc. then that is stable enough for me.


Well it all depends on how OCD you are. I personally do things with both very CPU-heavy emulation and volatile ramdisks, so rock-solid stability is quite important for me.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nintendo Maniac 64*
> 
> Well it all depends on how OCD you are. I personally do things with both very CPU-heavy emulation and volatile ramdisks, so rock-solid stability is quite important for me.


I overclock and test with stress programs then use my computer and if I ever see a single BSOD even once a year I will downclock it.

I have got my CPU currently at 1.16v 4.4Ghz, that is 3rd place (or 2nd out of verified results) out of 50 on the 4.4Ghz overclocks! I could probably get 4.8Ghz out of this CPU if I put 1.3V+ through it but I don't know how long I will be keeping this CPU so I am happy with 4.4Ghz at 1.16v ATM, I also got 4.5Ghz at 1.19v, both of these passed 3 hours of X264, 15 minutes of OCCT and 3 povray bencharks... I have not gone any further than that.


----------



## Nicholars

When I set the voltages in bios on Asus Z97-a I can set everything once, then if I try to go back into the bios and change a setting, it will not let me, I enter the setting eg. changing 1.175v to 1.2v and it will not change it, it stays at 1.175v, I have to "load defaults" and go back to advanced setup and change everything again... Why is it doing that and how do I fix it?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> When I set the voltages in bios on Asus Z97-a I can set everything once, then if I try to go back into the bios and change a setting, it will not let me, I enter the setting eg. changing 1.175v to 1.2v and it will not change it, it stays at 1.175v, I have to "load defaults" and go back to advanced setup and change everything again... Why is it doing that and how do I fix it?


when u hit save you should reboot then open bios again then go to advanced tab.

It wont load the new setting until you save and exit.

I change what i want to change then reboot to verify. Then edit if need be or reboot to windows.


----------



## Nicholars

Is the cache voltage constant? eg. it does not underclock / undervolt at idle etc. So with the Cache voltage there is no point using adaptive or offset mode to try and get it to downvolt at idle like the CPU does with C states? When looking at software monitors the cache voltage does not move so is it best to use manual for that? I was trying to use offset / adaptive to get it to underclock / volt like the core voltage but the cache voltage stays at the same value.

Which is odd because if it always stays at the same voltage, why is there an option for offset / adaptive and in AIsuite why is there a voltage curve graph for the cache voltage? On any setting, auto, offset, adaptive, manual, the cache voltage is the same.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dukedevil0*
> 
> Thanks for the advice. I'm curious theoretically how this would help if anyone can explain. I assumed that increasing VCCIN was mainly beneficial when adding Vcore wasnt helping stability. I thought that if I'm stable it means I have "enough" Vcore and VCCIN...will increasing VCCIN really let me lower Vcore potentially?


If your VCCIN was too low, then maybe a little. You don't see the "i'm adding more and more vcore and still unstable" unless VCCIN is way too low.


----------



## Nicholars

Is the cache voltage supposed to be fixed? Does it lower voltage / speeds at idle on your PC? Thanks


----------



## benjamen50

For me it's fixed and I can't set an offset / adaptive voltage for it.

If theres the option to use offset or adaptive voltage for cache, you can use it if you want that voltage to lower on idle, but it's better to leave it on fix if you're not familiar with it.

Only voltages that are set as adaptive / offset, including the CPU voltage whether it may be manual / adaptive / offset will lower at idle, provided you have Enhanced Intel Speedstep Technology, including some Intel C-states (C1E, C3, C6 / C7) enabled.


----------



## Nicholars

removed.


----------



## dukedevil0

Finally started to try to increase my g3258's cache/Uncore and it crashed first try of x264 moving up from x32 to x35. I left the cache/VRING voltage on auto. Any help/ideas?

G3258, 4.4 GHz @ 1.25 Vcore, 1.888 VCCIN


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dukedevil0*
> 
> Finally started to try to increase my g3258's cache/Uncore and it crashed first try of x264 moving up from x32 to x35. I left the cache/VRING voltage on auto. Any help/ideas?
> 
> G3258, 4.4 GHz @ 1.25 Vcore, 1.888 VCCIN


Set the uncore back to stock and see what voltage it requires for stock speeds, then you can start increasing the multi and uncore voltage from there. That way, it gives you a starting point. Otherwise, you're just going to be shooting in the dark and hoping for stability.


----------



## Nicholars

Happy with this overclock, pretty nice for a 24/7 low voltage OC, most settings input voltage, cache voltage etc. at stock voltage. Cannot be bothered to push it any higher as I like low voltage / heat, still top 10% in the results for 4.5ghz


----------



## b.walker36

I'm trying to use the x264 stability test that was in the first post and just wanted to see if I was doing it right. So any insight would be good. From what I have been reading the temps from Prim95 are not realistic so I wanted to switch to this since the thread says its good.

I unzipped the file onto my mechanical drive, chose 64bit +log, chose 1 loop and 4 threads (I'm a 4690k). I figure i'll run one pass then move up wards until I start failing then go from there. How do I know if it fails something?


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b.walker36*
> 
> I'm trying to use the x264 stability test that was in the first post and just wanted to see if I was doing it right. So any insight would be good. From what I have been reading the temps from Prim95 are not realistic so I wanted to switch to this since the thread says its good.
> 
> I unzipped the file onto my mechanical drive, chose 64bit +log, chose 1 loop and 4 threads (I'm a 4690k). I figure i'll run one pass then move up wards until I start failing then go from there. How do I know if it fails something?


I think you actually need to use 8 threads when it prompts you to. 16 is used for i7 if I'm not mistaken.

We run x264 for 50 loops usually, if it passes all of that then you're good. Alternatively, you can also run it overnight while you sleep









If it fails, you will most likely know since it will cause a bsod and restarts back to your desktop.


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> Uninstall AISuite?
> Look for something in Windows where AISuite does not run on startup?
> I think you actually need to use 8 threads when it prompts you to. 16 is used for i7 if I'm not mistaken.
> 
> We run x264 for 50 loops usually, if it passes all of that then you're good. Alternatively, you can also run it overnight while you sleep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it fails, you will most likely know since it will cause a bsod and restarts back to your desktop.


Thanks. I figured I would run much longer tests when I get to a point or really needing to check stability. Right now I'm trying to figure out a spot worth testing for that long.


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b.walker36*
> 
> Thanks. I figured I would run much longer tests when I get to a point or really needing to check stability. Right now I'm trying to figure out a spot worth testing for that long.


50 loops should do it. Higher clocks also leads to faster completion of the loop! I used to do multiple 30s every other overnight but when I tried doing a 50 one time, it BSODs around 40-ish a couple of times.


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> 50 loops should do it. Higher clocks also leads to faster completion of the loop! I used to do multiple 30s every other overnight but when I tried doing a 50 one time, it BSODs around 40-ish a couple of times.


Is there any downside to browsing the web and such while running the test? I experience slowdowns in chrome once in a while but is it a bad thing to do?


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b.walker36*
> 
> Is there any downside to browsing the web and such while running the test? I experience slowdowns in chrome once in a while but is it a bad thing to do?


Nothing bad to the test. If anything, Chrome would just be adding to the stress. So if your PC makes it through all the loops, then you should still be good.

The only real downside is it will most likely take longer for the loops to complete, since Chrome is kind of a resource hog sometimes.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b.walker36*
> 
> I'm trying to use the x264 stability test that was in the first post and just wanted to see if I was doing it right. So any insight would be good. From what I have been reading the temps from Prim95 are not realistic so I wanted to switch to this since the thread says its good.
> 
> I unzipped the file onto my mechanical drive, chose 64bit +log, chose 1 loop and 4 threads (I'm a 4690k). I figure i'll run one pass then move up wards until I start failing then go from there. How do I know if it fails something?


I just type 88

8

normal

Had it running for 5 hours today... with 4.5ghz at 1.2v

I think prime is stupid, your PC will never get anywhere near what prime 95 does and its a bit dangerous with haswell.

I use x264 for 5+ hours, OCCT for 10-20min and run pov ray benchmark about 10x.

I had it at 4.5ghz 1.18v.... It ran X264 for 3 hours then BSOD... so run it for 5+ hours, just follow the guide its good.


----------



## Nintendo Maniac 64

Regarding the x264 stability test, I've stated this before but I find that Archive.org's JMESS emulator in fullscreen works very well as an additional stress test when used in combiniation with running x264 at the same time. However, since you're on a quad-core, you will probably want to run multiple instances of it.

For reference, I ran x264 by itself overnight and was "stable", but running x264 + JMESS resulted in a BSoD in less than 30 minutes.

Here's the link that I normally use:
https://archive.org/details/segasms_Sonic_Spinball_1994_Sega

If you're going to run multiple instances, then open a second (or more) browser window, launch JMESS, go to fullscreen, then alt+tab to your other window(s), and again launch JMESS and go to fullscreen, etc.


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nintendo Maniac 64*
> 
> Regarding the x264 stability test, I've stated this before but I find that Archive.org's JMESS emulator in fullscreen works very well as an additional stress test when used in combiniation with running x264 at the same time. However, since you're on a quad-core, you will probably want to run multiple instances of it.
> 
> For reference, I ran x264 by itself overnight and was "stable", but running x264 + JMESS resulted in a BSoD in less than 30 minutes.
> 
> Here's the link that I normally use:
> https://archive.org/details/segasms_Sonic_Spinball_1994_Sega
> 
> If you're going to run multiple instances, then open a second (or more) browser window, launch JMESS, go to fullscreen, then alt+tab to your other window(s), and again launch JMESS and go to fullscreen, etc.


NIfty tip thanks.

I'm currently doing a 50 Loop test 4.5ghz @ 1.15 vid. Seems to hitting at 1.168 actual though.


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b.walker36*
> 
> Is there any downside to browsing the web and such while running the test? I experience slowdowns in chrome once in a while but is it a bad thing to do?


There is none, I sometimes do that as well. If you set x264 to "high" priority, you will have problems browsing. Set the priority to "normal" if you want to do other things while using x264









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b.walker36*
> 
> NIfty tip thanks.
> 
> I'm currently doing a 50 Loop test 4.5ghz @ 1.15 vid. Seems to hitting at 1.168 actual though.


Thats normal, as vCore is roughly 0.02v higher than VID.


----------



## Nintendo Maniac 64

If you're really OCD, you could also remove your discrete GPU and stress-test the on-die iGP.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> There is none, I sometimes do that as well. If you set x264 to "high" priority, you will have problems browsing. Set the priority to "normal" if you want to do other things while using x264


And for reference, this applies to my x264 + JMESS method as well.


----------



## b.walker36

It's crazy how many settings are in a BIOS now a days. I also think I like the old school BIOS better. I suck at using a mouse lol.

I really have only been messing with the multiplier and the VID.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b.walker36*
> 
> NIfty tip thanks.
> 
> I'm currently doing a 50 Loop test 4.5ghz @ 1.15 vid. Seems to hitting at 1.168 actual though.


I would be surprised if that doesn't BSOD at some point.. that is the lowest voltage 4.5 on the spreadsheet thing.


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> I would be surprised if that doesn't BSOD at some point.. that is the lowest voltage 4.5 on the spreadsheet thing.


I'm not expecting it to hold. But we are 22min in lol.

Temps are about 61C average so I have plenty of room for voltage if it does BSOD


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> I would be surprised if that doesn't BSOD at some point.. that is the lowest voltage 4.5 on the spreadsheet thing.


Most processors on the spreadsheet are Haswell CPUs. b.walker36 is using a Haswell Refresh and those processors tend to have lower voltage then their Haswell counterparts.

He can check this thread for voltage references though! http://www.overclock.net/t/1490324/the-intel-devils-canyon-owners-club/0_100


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> Most processors on the spreadsheet are Haswell CPUs. b.walker36 is using a Haswell Refresh and those processors tend to have lower voltage then their Haswell counterparts.
> 
> He can check this thread for voltage references though! http://www.overclock.net/t/1490324/the-intel-devils-canyon-owners-club/0_100


I have been trying to find that for a long time lol. Somehow the whole Devil's Canyon thing slipped my brain +1


----------



## c64ocuk

I am finding asus real bench to show instabilty faster than prime ibt


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> Most processors on the spreadsheet are Haswell CPUs. b.walker36 is using a Haswell Refresh and those processors tend to have lower voltage then their Haswell counterparts.
> 
> He can check this thread for voltage references though! http://www.overclock.net/t/1490324/the-intel-devils-canyon-owners-club/0_100


Im using devils canyon as well, stock voltage on this CPU is 1.040 - 1.090v I have it at 1.2v 4.5Ghz seems stable did about 7 hours of x264 and loads of povray benchmarks... I am not sure if I should use OCCT is it safe with haswell? My cache voltage is on adaptive because it wont downclock at idle on manual... core voltage manual with C states. What does OCCT do? Is it similar to P95?


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Im using devils canyon as well, stock voltage on this CPU is 1.040 - 1.090v I have it at 1.2v 4.5Ghz seems stable did about 7 hours of x264 and loads of povray benchmarks... I am not sure if I should use OCCT is it safe with haswell? My cache voltage is on adaptive because it wont downclock at idle on manual... core voltage manual with C states. What does OCCT do? Is it similar to P95?


Don't run stress tests using Adaptive voltages - it's not specifically referring to Prime95.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Don't run stress tests using Adaptive voltages - it's not specifically referring to Prime95.


I have not seen the cache voltage ever go over 1.15v, it is set as a negative offset to the auto voltage to make it 1.15 instead of 1.2...

I am starting to think that any of these stress testing progs are pointless and you are better just running X264 for a long time and doing povray benchmarks at the same time.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> I have not seen the cache voltage ever go over 1.15v, it is set as a negative offset to the auto voltage to make it 1.15 instead of 1.2...
> 
> I am starting to think that any of these stress testing progs are pointless and you are better just running X264 for a long time and doing povray benchmarks at the same time.


I like using the x264 portion of RealBench by itself, and running it a few times to get an idea of what kind of stability I might be dealing with. I like to use the x264 in RealBench since it gives a score at the end, helps to tell me whether the extra CPU speed was beneficial. If my settings make it through this, then I move on to my regular activities to check for stability there - mainly Crysis 3, Far Cry 4, GTA V, or Arkham Origins. The game going in one monitor, with VLC playing a movie or TV show in another.







I've had my settings survive multiple x264 runs, then crash after a couple minutess in Crysis 3. So my faith is now more centered around the games I play being my final stability indicator.

When setting negative offsets, remember that voltage is subtracted from the low end as well as the high end of the spectrum. As far as Adaptive goes, "better safe than sorry" is my view. I don't have a couple hundred bucks laying around for a replacement if I kill my current chip.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> I like using the x264 portion of RealBench by itself, and running it a few times to get an idea of what kind of stability I might be dealing with. I like to use the x264 in RealBench since it gives a score at the end, helps to tell me whether the extra CPU speed was beneficial. If my settings make it through this, then I move on to my regular activities to check for stability there - mainly Crysis 3, Far Cry 4, GTA V, or Arkham Origins. The game going in one monitor, with VLC playing a movie or TV show in another.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I've had my settings survive multiple x264 runs, then crash after a couple minutess in Crysis 3.* So my faith is now more centered around the games I play being my final stability indicator.
> 
> When setting negative offsets, remember that voltage is subtracted from the low end as well as the high end of the spectrum. As far as Adaptive goes, "better safe than sorry" is my view. I don't have a couple hundred bucks laying around for a replacement if I kill my current chip.


simple fix for that, I always go .02v over the min that passes x264 loops.


----------



## Nicholars

I have been just running the X264 test on the first page, leave it on for about 8 hours and run povray benchmarks at the same time every hour, probably if it passes that it will be ok... then use it for gaming and if it crashes then add some voltage...

I don't know about OCCT, is that a good test? I have it on my PC but have not used it much.


----------



## darkip

Seems like my 4770K might be poor chip. I can't get any further than 4.3 Ghz without BSODs soon after stressing begins.

My stress of choice is 8hrs LinX (Linpack) as I demand absolute stability from the system.

*4.3Ghz stable settings:*
Core Multiplier: 43
Cache Multiplier: 39
DRAM frequency: 1600Mhz
Vid: 1.29
Vcore: 1.312
Vcache: 1.19
Vin: 1.9
Other voltages: Auto

The chip needed a Vid of 1.2 just for 4.2 Ghz.

I've tried raising the Vid as high as 1.35 to try and even start to stabilise 4.4 Ghz but it's still BSODing and I'm hitting my thermal roof there anyway.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkip*
> 
> Seems like my 4770K might be poor chip. I can't get any further than 4.3 Ghz without BSODs soon after stressing begins.
> 
> *My stress of choice is LinX (Linpack) as I demand absolute stability from the system.
> *
> *4.3Ghz stable settings:*
> Core Multiplier: 43
> Cache Multiplier: 39
> DRAM frequency: 1600Mhz
> Vid: 1.29
> Vcore: 1.312
> Vcache: 1.19
> Vin: 1.9
> Other voltages: Auto
> 
> The chip needed a Vid of 1.2 just for 4.2 Ghz.
> 
> I've tried raising the Vid as high as 1.35 to try and even start to stabilise 4.4 Ghz but it's still BSODing and I'm hitting my thermal roof there anyway.


you are limited by your choice of stress test.

Linx is not even the best in absolute stability. Not in several years. It is however the hottest.

If absolute stability was very important I would use prime95 version 27 and set it to custom 1344-1344 then run that 8hours or more . It will be 20c cooler than linx.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> you are limited by your choice of stress test.
> 
> Linx is not even the best in absolute stability. Not in several years. It is however the hottest.
> 
> If absolute stability was very important I would use prime95 version 27 and set it to custom 1344-1344 then run that 8hours or more . It will be 20c cooler than linx.


I second every word of this^. Though Prime isn't really my thing, personally.


----------



## BoredErica

I don't even stress anymore. I just run my games and if it crashes, I make adjustments and continue gaming.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I don't even stress anymore. I just run my games and if it crashes, I make adjustments and continue gaming.


Well, that's definitely one way to do it.


----------



## Nintendo Maniac 64

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I don't even stress anymore. I just run my games and if it crashes, I make adjustments and continue gaming.


I usually do this, but I knew summer was coming so I wanted to get any and all stability testing done and out of the way while it was still cold. That's why I keep singing praises about that x264 + JMESS + "Intel Graphics stress test" method, because it allowed me to determine very stable voltages in a relatively short period of time - I was able to go through and determine around 3 different stable configurations per day (2 on a bad day, 4 on a good day).

So because of that, I now know stable voltages from 2.4GHz all the way up to 3.9GHz and also 4.6GHz - that's _17_ separate stable configurations, and I did all that in exactly a week.


----------



## plath

I used to do Aida64 FPU only as well as CPU, cache, fpu altogether and my OC passed 8hrs+ of both. But still managed to crash sometimes because of insufficient voltage when I played CSGO...


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *plath*
> 
> I used to do Aida64 FPU only as well as CPU, cache, fpu altogether and my OC passed 8hrs+ of both. But still managed to crash sometimes because of insufficient voltage when I played CSGO...


because aida64 is not very good at finding instability.

I can pass hours and hours of it and be .035v away from stability.


----------



## Nicholars

What about OCCT?

Is it a good test for finding stability and safe with Haswell?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> What about OCCT?
> 
> Is it a good test for finding stability and safe with Haswell?


i dont use the that personally but the non linx portion of that test is said to be decent for haswell.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> What about OCCT?
> 
> Is it a good test for finding stability and safe with Haswell?


OCCT seems like its basically a portion of Prime95 and LinX, together in one location - both of those are really hot tests. So if you're looking to test the performance of your cooling solution, then go right ahead. If you're looking to test stability, there are better ways that don't run as hot.


----------



## MaLiXs

For me as the op recommend I use x264.... I don't know if it a Coincidence or not but x264 made my pc crash after one or two pass when prime run for 1h +.... Since this I do overnight x264 and do my normal usage for few day before say it stable


----------



## TPCbench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkip*
> 
> Seems like my 4770K might be poor chip. I can't get any further than 4.3 Ghz without BSODs soon after stressing begins.
> 
> My stress of choice is 8hrs LinX (Linpack) as I demand absolute stability from the system.
> 
> *4.3Ghz stable settings:*
> Core Multiplier: 43
> Cache Multiplier: 39
> DRAM frequency: 1600Mhz
> Vid: 1.29
> Vcore: 1.312
> Vcache: 1.19
> Vin: 1.9
> Other voltages: Auto
> 
> The chip needed a Vid of 1.2 just for 4.2 Ghz.
> 
> I've tried raising the Vid as high as 1.35 to try and even start to stabilise 4.4 Ghz but it's still BSODing and I'm hitting my thermal roof there anyway.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> you are limited by your choice of stress test.
> 
> Linx is not even the best in absolute stability. Not in several years. It is however the hottest.
> 
> If absolute stability was very important I would use prime95 version 27 and set it to custom 1344-1344 then run that 8hours or more . It will be 20c cooler than linx.


Try setting the CPU uncore ratio to 34 then set cache voltage (a.k.a ring voltage) to AUTO or 1.1 V


----------



## Hequaqua

I just wanted a little guidance here. New to overclocking CPU's. I've read the guide, and understand a lot of it, but the rest is Greek to me.









I have a i7-4470k. I've just been running it at stock 3.5(3.9 Turbo) with XMP profile enabled. From my previous board/cpu, I was able to OC it by changing the multiplier. Even though the chip was not a K-version, I was able to go from like 3.4 to 3.9 without touching anything else. So I figured I should be able to do the same thing with this CPU.

I do have a couple of questions and concerns.

I ran the IETU and the voltages stay around 1.200v. I started running [email protected], same voltages. Then I ran Adia64. The voltage shot up to 1.29! CPU-Z show it over 1.3V! Why the differences in reporting, and the giant increase in voltage for Adia64?

My temps get outrageous with Adia64, mid 80's°(C). [email protected] and the IETU they stay in the mid 60's°(C). I'm using a Corsair H60 in a push/pull.
Where should I want my temps to be?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I just wanted a little guidance here. New to overclocking CPU's. I've read the guide, and understand a lot of it, but the rest is Greek to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a i7-4470k. I've just been running it at stock 3.5(3.9 Turbo) with XMP profile enabled. From my previous board/cpu, I was able to OC it by changing the multiplier. Even though the chip was not a K-version, I was able to go from like 3.4 to 3.9 without touching anything else. So I figured I should be able to do the same thing with this CPU.
> 
> I do have a couple of questions and concerns.
> 
> I ran the IETU and the voltages stay around 1.200v. I started running [email protected], same voltages. Then I ran Adia64. The voltage shot up to 1.29! CPU-Z show it over 1.3V! Why the differences in reporting, and the giant increase in voltage for Adia64?
> 
> My temps get outrageous with Adia64, mid 80's°(C). [email protected] and the IETU they stay in the mid 60's°(C). I'm using a Corsair H60 in a push/pull.
> Where should I want my temps to be?


Are you running adaptive voltage?


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Are you running adaptive voltage?


I think it is set to Auto.


----------



## ried16

I used to have my 4770k at 4.6 but recently upgraded to custom cooling loop and pushed to 5.0. I ran fire strike to see if my scores for CPU and gpu increased and noticed a few ripples in the video. That's running the same gpu over lock that I used at 4.6. Do I need to up my pci-e frequency? Will that likely effect my CPU over lock?


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I just wanted a little guidance here. New to overclocking CPU's. *I've read the guide*, and understand a lot of it, but the rest is Greek to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I have a i7-4470k. I've just been running it at stock 3.5(3.9 Turbo) with XMP profile enabled. From my previous board/cpu, I was able to OC it by changing the multiplier. Even though the chip was not a K-version, I was able to go from like 3.4 to 3.9 without touching anything else. So I figured I should be able to do the same thing with this CPU.*
> 
> I do have a couple of questions and concerns.
> 
> I ran the IETU and the voltages stay around 1.200v. I started running [email protected], same voltages. Then I ran Adia64. The voltage shot up to 1.29! CPU-Z show it over 1.3V! Why the differences in reporting, and the giant increase in voltage for Adia64?
> 
> My temps get outrageous with Adia64, mid 80's°(C). [email protected] and the IETU they stay in the mid 60's°(C). I'm using a Corsair H60 in a push/pull.
> Where should I want my temps to be?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


The two bold and underlined parts contradict each other. You might want to re-read that guide. Here are steps 1 & 2 from the Overclocking portion of the guide:

"1. Set Uncore (AKA Ring Bus) to core ratio to manual. Set it to stock multiplier manually. With ring bus running on stock and locked at stock for now, no need to fiddle with ring bus voltage. That goes to auto. Some motherboards MAY increase Vring to unsafe levels if you didn't manually set ring bus to stock because the motherboard will try to auto-overclock the ring bus if left on auto. Avoid future headaches by following step 1. If you have a Gigabyte motherboard, set uncore to x33. Reason stated in the next bolded section.

2.Set any XMP profile OFF for ram. If your ram is above 1600, set it to 1600, no higher while we're testing overclocks. Heck, if your ram is XMP'ed for 1600, lower it to non XMP. Doesn't hurt."

Another quote from the guide, a little below the initial steps:
"If you simply raise the multiplier on the core and change the voltage, you'll probably run into a bad overclock because the overclocked ring bus will hinder the core overclock."


----------



## Dyaems

Realbench is x264 right? Maybe it is updated as well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TPCbench*
> 
> Try setting the CPU *uncore* ratio to 34 then set *cache* voltage (a.k.a *ring* voltage) to AUTO or 1.1 V


I find this funny as you mentioned three different names from different manufacturers









also, hi bintsmok AKA benchmarks_of_truth


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> The two bold and underlined parts contradict each other. You might want to re-read that guide. Here are steps 1 & 2 from the Overclocking portion of the guide:
> 
> "1. Set Uncore (AKA Ring Bus) to core ratio to manual. Set it to stock multiplier manually. With ring bus running on stock and locked at stock for now, no need to fiddle with ring bus voltage. That goes to auto. Some motherboards MAY increase Vring to unsafe levels if you didn't manually set ring bus to stock because the motherboard will try to auto-overclock the ring bus if left on auto. Avoid future headaches by following step 1. If you have a Gigabyte motherboard, set uncore to x33. Reason stated in the next bolded section.
> 
> 2.Set any XMP profile OFF for ram. If your ram is above 1600, set it to 1600, no higher while we're testing overclocks. Heck, if your ram is XMP'ed for 1600, lower it to non XMP. Doesn't hurt."
> 
> Another quote from the guide, a little below the initial steps:
> "If you simply raise the multiplier on the core and change the voltage, you'll probably run into a bad overclock because the overclocked ring bus will hinder the core overclock."


I changed my multiplier to 46. I set the cache ring to 39(stock), disabled XMP. I set the Core voltage to 1.3(Adaptive). Rebooted. I was able to make it into windows. I started the IETU and was able to get a CPU-Z validation, but then it crashed about 2 minutes into the test.


I am just overwhelmed by all the different voltage settings available.....and some aren't labeled different from what I've read. I will re-read the guide and see if I can make any more sense out of it.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I changed my multiplier to 46. I set the cache ring to 39(stock), disabled XMP. I set the Core voltage to 1.3(Adaptive). Rebooted. I was able to make it into windows. I started the IETU and was able to get a CPU-Z validation, but then it crashed about 2 minutes into the test.
> 
> 
> I am just overwhelmed by all the different voltage settings available.....and some aren't labeled different from what I've read. I will re-read the guide and see if I can make any more sense out of it.


Don't ignore the various pages in this thread either. There is a wealth of information from people with all kinds of different motherboards and setups.


----------



## Nintendo Maniac 64

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaLiXs*
> 
> For me as the op recommend I use x264.... I don't know if it a Coincidence or not but x264 made my pc crash after one or two pass when prime run for 1h +.... Since this I do overnight x264 and do my normal usage for few day before say it stable


But if you're looking for rock-solid stability, x264 by itself won't give you that even if ran overnight (I can attest to that); you need to run something else at the same time as x264, like JMESS.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nintendo Maniac 64*
> 
> But if you're looking for rock-solid stability, x264 by itself won't give you that even if ran overnight (I can attest to that); you need to run something else at the same time as x264, like JMESS.


or simply add .02v to whatever is x264 stable


----------



## Nintendo Maniac 64

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> or simply add .02v to whatever is x264 stable


But that's no good if you're trying to find the absolute lowest rock-solid stable voltage!


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nintendo Maniac 64*
> 
> But that's no good if you're trying to find the absolute lowest rock-solid stable voltage!


why? You said run another stressor at the same time as x264? Ultimately all that is going to do us require a slight voltage bump.

I suggested the same thing you did without the need for a 2nd simultaneous test lol.

So find the absolute lowest passable x264 voltage and add .02v.


----------



## Farih

Took a few days but me OC is finally done, max of my cooling has been reached.

Multi = 47x
BLCK = 101.1
Ram = 2156mhz
CPU = 4751mhz

Vcore Offset = +0.030 resulting in 1.31V on load
Vring = 1.12V
Input voltage = 1.89V
LLC = Level 7

System Agent offset = +0.200 resulting in 1.056 on load
I/O analog = +0.100
I/O digital = +0.100

RAM voltage = 1.65V
Timings = 10-11-11-30 1T

Not great but could be alot worse.
Really need to delid the CPU and put my WC set back in.


----------



## TheImmortal

I've noticed many people have ran into the infamous WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERRORS on this thread, but very few actually came back with their solutions. What I'm facing is a bit odd for me, because whereas the CPU is extremely stable in load (i7 4790K turbo-ed at 4.7Ghz for all cores, with HT on, at anything over 1.2V!), it kinda craps on me at idle/moderate load :| Now in 'adaptive' i get ocasional WHEA-related BSODs (once a week?!) pointing to the Uncore, which is at a mere 4.3Ghz; my VCCIN is at 1.9V and ive bumped the CPU Vring to 1.176V, now letting the VCore go as high as 1.28V in AVX2-intensive stress tests (temps still good, using an NH-D14). What bugs me is:
1) the fact that the BSOD occurs so very rarely (like...seriously, i wish i'd come up more often so i could perhaps attempt to replicate or review the changes quicker?!);
2) the fact that it ALWAYS HAPPENS AT IDLE. Last time it happened it was during a ... chrome session (yeppers). and I've decided to bump VCore and VRing two notches up to the listed values. I'd prolly set the uncore to 4.0Ghz fixed if i get it once more, but does anyone have any other ideas? The core is so so easily overclockable on this chip that it boggles my mind being set back by the uncore - or by whatever the hell causes those BSODs. I have yet to see prime95, x264, IntelBurn, LinkPack, AIDA64's or OCCT's stress to stop/fail/whatever, but chrome...chrome does it


----------



## TPCbench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nintendo Maniac 64*
> 
> But if you're looking for rock-solid stability, x264 by itself won't give you that even if ran overnight (I can attest to that); you need to run something else at the same time as x264, like JMESS.


How about these ?

x264 Stability Test v2 + Unigine Heaven 4.0

or

x264 Stability Test v2 + Monster Hunter Online Benchmark


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheImmortal*
> 
> I've noticed many people have ran into the infamous WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERRORS on this thread, but very few actually came back with their solutions. What I'm facing is a bit odd for me, because whereas the CPU is extremely stable in load (i7 4790K turbo-ed at 4.7Ghz for all cores, with HT on, at anything over 1.2V!), it kinda craps on me at idle/moderate load :| Now in 'adaptive' i get ocasional WHEA-related BSODs (once a week?!) pointing to the Uncore, which is at a mere 4.3Ghz; my VCCIN is at 1.9V and ive bumped the CPU Vring to 1.176V, now letting the VCore go as high as 1.28V in AVX2-intensive stress tests (temps still good, using an NH-D14). What bugs me is:
> 1) the fact that the BSOD occurs so very rarely (like...seriously, i wish i'd come up more often so i could perhaps attempt to replicate or review the changes quicker?!);
> 2) the fact that it ALWAYS HAPPENS AT IDLE. Last time it happened it was during a ... chrome session (yeppers). and I've decided to bump VCore and VRing two notches up to the listed values. I'd prolly set the uncore to 4.0Ghz fixed if i get it once more, but does anyone have any other ideas? The core is so so easily overclockable on this chip that it boggles my mind being set back by the uncore - or by whatever the hell causes those BSODs. I have yet to see prime95, x264, IntelBurn, LinkPack, AIDA64's or OCCT's stress to stop/fail/whatever, but chrome...chrome does it


Set Vcore through offset.
Say you put +0.035 as an offset then this extra voltage will also be applied to the CPU when its sitting idle.
Idle BSOD's often come from the Vcore throttling back to much when idle.

My 4751mhz OC is stable at 1.30V (offset +0.020) but to also have it stable at idle clocks i need an offset of +0.030 resulting in 1.31V on load


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> Took a few days but me OC is finally done, max of my cooling has been reached.
> 
> Multi = 47x
> BLCK = 101.1
> Ram = 2156mhz
> CPU = 4751mhz
> 
> Vcore Offset = +0.030 resulting in 1.31V on load
> Vring = 1.12V
> Input voltage = 1.89V
> LLC = Level 7
> 
> System Agent offset = +0.200 resulting in 1.056 on load
> I/O analog = +0.100
> I/O digital = +0.100
> 
> RAM voltage = 1.65V
> Timings = 10-11-11-30 1T
> 
> Not great but could be alot worse.
> Really need to delid the CPU and put my WC set back in.


Is that 1.28v stock Vcore? With these 4790k they are no so special because instead of picking the best possible chips Intel just seems to put the Vcore up to .2v above other CPU, for example my 4690k is 1.04v stock vcore and will do 4.4hz at 1.19v.. You get hyperthreading which is good outside of games, but almost 0 games use hyperthreading.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheImmortal*
> 
> I've noticed many people have ran into the infamous WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERRORS on this thread, but very few actually came back with their solutions. What I'm facing is a bit odd for me, because whereas the CPU is extremely stable in load (i7 4790K turbo-ed at 4.7Ghz for all cores, with HT on, at anything over 1.2V!), it kinda craps on me at idle/moderate load :| Now in 'adaptive' i get ocasional WHEA-related BSODs (once a week?!) pointing to the Uncore, which is at a mere 4.3Ghz; my VCCIN is at 1.9V and ive bumped the CPU Vring to 1.176V, now letting the VCore go as high as 1.28V in AVX2-intensive stress tests (temps still good, using an NH-D14). What bugs me is:
> 1) the fact that the BSOD occurs so very rarely (like...seriously, i wish i'd come up more often so i could perhaps attempt to replicate or review the changes quicker?!);
> 2) the fact that it ALWAYS HAPPENS AT IDLE. Last time it happened it was during a ... chrome session (yeppers). and I've decided to bump VCore and VRing two notches up to the listed values. I'd prolly set the uncore to 4.0Ghz fixed if i get it once more, but does anyone have any other ideas? The core is so so easily overclockable on this chip that it boggles my mind being set back by the uncore - or by whatever the hell causes those BSODs. I have yet to see prime95, x264, IntelBurn, LinkPack, AIDA64's or OCCT's stress to stop/fail/whatever, but chrome...chrome does it


If you run BlueScreenViewer (free program), then it will give you the actual BSOD code (0x124, 0x101, etc), which will help narrow down what you need to adjust. If you're using the voltage terms correctly, 1.176v seems pretty low for a 43x multiplier on the cache/uncore. Sounds like your entire issue is voltage related.


----------



## TheImmortal

I did - it's 0x124, 'Processor Uncore' - hence the 'debate'. Also, about 'offset', using 'adaptive + offset' gives me pretty much the same results; what bugs me about 'adaptive + offset' is that, on my board, i can only control THE OFFSET - the 'adaptive' value it gets, regardless of what I type in, is the default VCore the board gives - around 1.24V, which is too much for my taste (if i give it a negative offset, it crashes, if i give it a positive offset, i'm reaching 1.3V+ in AVX2 intense stresses).
I realize the code says 'voltages', but i find it odd because i can stress the heck of the CPU with 1.2V, yet i get crashes for 'insufficient voltage' at 1.27V adaptive (technically 'the mobo gives it as much as it needs UP UNTIL this value)....during idle/medium load times? Sounds like the mobo doesn't really give it enough voltage when the voltage should be <1.0V, during lower multipliers?!


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheImmortal*
> 
> I did - it's 0x124, 'Processor Uncore' - hence the 'debate'. Also, about 'offset', using 'adaptive + offset' gives me pretty much the same results; what bugs me about 'adaptive + offset' is that, on my board, i can only control THE OFFSET - the 'adaptive' value it gets, regardless of what I type in, is the default VCore the board gives - around 1.24V, which is too much for my taste (if i give it a negative offset, it crashes, if i give it a positive offset, i'm reaching 1.3V+ in AVX2 intense stresses).
> I realize the code says 'voltages', but i find it odd because i can stress the heck of the CPU with 1.2V, yet i get crashes for 'insufficient voltage' at 1.27V adaptive (technically 'the mobo gives it as much as it needs UP UNTIL this value)....during idle/medium load times? Sounds like the mobo doesn't really give it enough voltage when the voltage should be <1.0V, during lower multipliers?!


0x124 can also mean Input voltage and VID need to be tweaked. I've never seen anything (neither in forums or my own experiences) that attributed this BSOD code specifically to the cache/uncore.

Running in Adaptive means that the CPU will get as much voltage as it requests, which is _not_ limited by the value that you set in the BIOS. This is why everyone says to not run stress tests on Adaptive. Adding a positive offset into that mix means that you're increasing that upper end of the voltage even more. What you should keep in mind about the Offset is that it affects both ends, the upper and the lower. On the other end of that, setting a negative offset drops that low-end of the voltage too low, which causes that crashing.

You are still completely able to have your voltages drop in idle with Manual voltage settings, Adaptive is not required for that to happen. I can show you my voltage dropping (with my manual settings) in whatever monitoring program you deem to be legit.


----------



## blaze2210

Double-post....


----------



## TheImmortal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> 0x124 can also mean Input voltage and VID need to be tweaked. I've never seen anything (neither in forums or my own experiences) that attributed this BSOD code specifically to the cache/uncore.
> 
> Running in Adaptive means that the CPU will get as much voltage as it requests, which is _not_ limited by the value that you set in the BIOS. This is why everyone says to not run stress tests on Adaptive. Adding a positive offset into that mix means that you're increasing that upper end of the voltage even more. What you should keep in mind about the Offset is that it affects both ends, the upper and the lower. On the other end of that, setting a negative offset drops that low-end of the voltage too low, which causes that crashing.
> 
> You are still completely able to have your voltages drop in idle with Manual voltage settings, Adaptive is not required for that to happen.


Code:



Code:


6: kd> !analyze -v
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR (124)
A fatal hardware error has occurred. Parameter 1 identifies the type of error
source that reported the error. Parameter 2 holds the address of the
WHEA_ERROR_RECORD structure that describes the error conditon.
Arguments:
Arg1: 0000000000000000, Machine Check Exception
Arg2: ffffe0002d9da028, Address of the WHEA_ERROR_RECORD structure.
Arg3: 00000000bf800000, High order 32-bits of the MCi_STATUS value.
Arg4: 0000000000000124, Low order 32-bits of the MCi_STATUS value.

Debugging Details:
------------------

BUGCHECK_STR:  0x124_GenuineIntel

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  WIN8_DRIVER_FAULT

PROCESS_NAME:  chrome.exe

CURRENT_IRQL:  f

STACK_TEXT:  
ffffd001`eb549df8 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KeBugCheckEx

STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: GenuineIntel

IMAGE_NAME:  GenuineIntel

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  0

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0x124_GenuineIntel_PROCESSOR_CACHE

BUCKET_ID:  0x124_GenuineIntel_PROCESSOR_CACHE

Followup: MachineOwner

6: kd> !errrec ffffe0002d9da028
===============================================================================
Common Platform Error Record @ ffffe0002d9da028
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Record Id     : 01d0888900178fa1
Severity      : Fatal (1)
Length        : 928
Creator       : Microsoft
Notify Type   : Machine Check Exception
Timestamp     : 5/7/2015 14:04:49 (UTC)
Flags         : 0x00000000

===============================================================================
Section 0     : Processor Generic
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Descriptor    @ ffffe0002d9da0a8
Section       @ ffffe0002d9da180
Offset        : 344
Length        : 192
Flags         : 0x00000001 Primary
Severity      : Fatal

Proc. Type    : x86/x64
Instr. Set    : x64
Error Type    : Cache error
Operation     : Generic
Flags         : 0x00
Level         : 0
CPU Version   : 0x00000000000306c3
Processor ID  : 0x0000000000000006

===============================================================================
Section 1     : x86/x64 Processor Specific
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Descriptor    @ ffffe0002d9da0f0
Section       @ ffffe0002d9da240
Offset        : 536
Length        : 128
Flags         : 0x00000000
Severity      : Fatal

Local APIC Id : 0x0000000000000006
CPU Id        : c3 06 03 00 00 08 10 06 - bf fb fa 7f ff fb eb bf
                00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 - 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
                00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 - 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

Proc. Info 0  @ ffffe0002d9da240

===============================================================================
Section 2     : x86/x64 MCA
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Descriptor    @ ffffe0002d9da138
Section       @ ffffe0002d9da2c0
Offset        : 664
Length        : 264
Flags         : 0x00000000
Severity      : Fatal

Error         : DCACHEL0_WR_ERR (Proc 6 Bank 1)
  Status      : 0xbf80000000000124
  Address     : 0x00000001ba9e8740
  Misc.       : 0x0000000000000086

I'm now running on 'adaptive at 1.245V', which basically 'keeps it as closer as it can to 1.245V, but gives it more when needed' - AVX2 stress. 'Adaptive with offset', to my understanding, gives it more *within a limit* (that offset); plus i can't really set anything for 'adaptive' in that configuration, but only for offset - which means 1.28V and upwards (1.31V on AVX2 stress) even at 4.4Ghz, which makes it so much closer to 'auto' for me (giving it more than needed, basically). It might be just me, too stubborn wanting to ride this chip as high, frequency-wise as possible with as low voltage as I can, but the fact that's stable in load and not-so-stable 'outside load' is bugging me immensely.


----------



## TheImmortal

^^ sorry, I lied, i'm at 1.22V adaptive - which is '1.22V or less usually, 1.245V in most of the stress tests and 1.288V in AVX2-intensive tests like OCCT or prime95.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheImmortal*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 6: kd> !analyze -v
> *******************************************************************************
> *                                                                             *
> *                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
> *                                                                             *
> *******************************************************************************
> 
> WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR (124)
> A fatal hardware error has occurred. Parameter 1 identifies the type of error
> source that reported the error. Parameter 2 holds the address of the
> WHEA_ERROR_RECORD structure that describes the error conditon.
> Arguments:
> Arg1: 0000000000000000, Machine Check Exception
> Arg2: ffffe0002d9da028, Address of the WHEA_ERROR_RECORD structure.
> Arg3: 00000000bf800000, High order 32-bits of the MCi_STATUS value.
> Arg4: 0000000000000124, Low order 32-bits of the MCi_STATUS value.
> 
> Debugging Details:
> ------------------
> 
> BUGCHECK_STR:  0x124_GenuineIntel
> 
> CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1
> 
> DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  WIN8_DRIVER_FAULT
> 
> PROCESS_NAME:  chrome.exe
> 
> CURRENT_IRQL:  f
> 
> STACK_TEXT:
> ffffd001`eb549df8 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
> 
> STACK_COMMAND:  kb
> 
> FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner
> 
> MODULE_NAME: GenuineIntel
> 
> IMAGE_NAME:  GenuineIntel
> 
> DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  0
> 
> FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0x124_GenuineIntel_PROCESSOR_CACHE
> 
> BUCKET_ID:  0x124_GenuineIntel_PROCESSOR_CACHE
> 
> Followup: MachineOwner
> 
> 6: kd> !errrec ffffe0002d9da028
> ===============================================================================
> Common Platform Error Record @ ffffe0002d9da028
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Record Id     : 01d0888900178fa1
> Severity      : Fatal (1)
> Length        : 928
> Creator       : Microsoft
> Notify Type   : Machine Check Exception
> Timestamp     : 5/7/2015 14:04:49 (UTC)
> Flags         : 0x00000000
> 
> ===============================================================================
> Section 0     : Processor Generic
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Descriptor    @ ffffe0002d9da0a8
> Section       @ ffffe0002d9da180
> Offset        : 344
> Length        : 192
> Flags         : 0x00000001 Primary
> Severity      : Fatal
> 
> Proc. Type    : x86/x64
> Instr. Set    : x64
> Error Type    : Cache error
> Operation     : Generic
> Flags         : 0x00
> Level         : 0
> CPU Version   : 0x00000000000306c3
> Processor ID  : 0x0000000000000006
> 
> ===============================================================================
> Section 1     : x86/x64 Processor Specific
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Descriptor    @ ffffe0002d9da0f0
> Section       @ ffffe0002d9da240
> Offset        : 536
> Length        : 128
> Flags         : 0x00000000
> Severity      : Fatal
> 
> Local APIC Id : 0x0000000000000006
> CPU Id        : c3 06 03 00 00 08 10 06 - bf fb fa 7f ff fb eb bf
> 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 - 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
> 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 - 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
> 
> Proc. Info 0  @ ffffe0002d9da240
> 
> ===============================================================================
> Section 2     : x86/x64 MCA
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Descriptor    @ ffffe0002d9da138
> Section       @ ffffe0002d9da2c0
> Offset        : 664
> Length        : 264
> Flags         : 0x00000000
> Severity      : Fatal
> 
> Error         : DCACHEL0_WR_ERR (Proc 6 Bank 1)
> Status      : 0xbf80000000000124
> Address     : 0x00000001ba9e8740
> Misc.       : 0x0000000000000086
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm now running on 'adaptive at 1.245V', which basically 'keeps it as closer as it can to 1.245V, but gives it more when needed' - AVX2 stress. 'Adaptive with offset', to my understanding, gives it more *within a limit* (that offset); plus i can't really set anything for 'adaptive' in that configuration, but only for offset - which means 1.28V and upwards (1.31V on AVX2 stress) even at 4.4Ghz, which makes it so much closer to 'auto' for me (giving it more than needed, basically). It might be just me, too stubborn wanting to ride this chip as high, frequency-wise as possible with as low voltage as I can, but the fact that's stable in load and not-so-stable 'outside load' is bugging me immensely.


Adaptive means that the voltage will adapt. When the Haswell CPU determines that it needs more voltage, it will get whatever it requests - which could be around 0.08+ (could be more, could be less) above what was set in the BIOS. Adding a positive offset into that would add the offset amount to the top of what the CPU requested. Which is part of the reason why you're currently observing the voltages not stopping at your settings. If you're hell-bent on using Adaptive though, you might try it without setting an offset value. That would take one variable out of the equation.

Set your stable manual voltage, enable C3-C7 (I use C3 myself), and watch your voltages drop when not needed.


----------



## TheImmortal

the heck if i know my stable voltage when the multiplier drops... :/
But, if it happens again, I'll give up on the uncore overclock at all. Then switch to manually for a while...


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheImmortal*
> 
> the heck if i know my stable voltage when the multiplier drops... :/
> But, if it happens again, I'll give up on the uncore overclock at all. Then switch to manually for a while...


That's good, because you don't need to know what the lowest voltage is. For Manual, you're setting the voltage that the CPU will need under load. So if you're going for a 45x multi, you set the voltage that the 45x needs in your system.

For the cache/uncore, there really isn't much to gain overclocking the daylights out of it. For the sake of having it "overclocked" as well, I just put my cache/uncore at 39x @ 1.21v and call it a day.









I have my Core, Input, and Cache all set to Manual in my BIOS, I have Windows 8.1 Pro on "High Performance", and C3 set in the BIOS. Here's a screenshot of HWInfo I took about a minute ago.


----------



## Dyaems

i just set my uncore/cache/ring clock at 35x. I don't really notice any difference when doing my usual stuff if I bump it up anyway.


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheImmortal*
> 
> ^^ sorry, I lied, i'm at 1.22V adaptive - which is '1.22V or less usually, 1.245V in most of the stress tests and 1.288V in AVX2-intensive tests like OCCT or prime95.


Change to fixed voltage.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> i just set my uncore/cache/ring clock at 35x. I don't really notice any difference when doing my usual stuff if I bump it up anyway.


It does seem to help out a bit in some benchmarks, and helps smooth out frames a little in some games. For the most part though, I agree, there's really not much of a noticeable difference between 35x and 40x on the cache.


----------



## TheImmortal

Thank you for the many opinions on the topic - it strengthens my idea that i'm on the right track and i still need to play with the voltages' and that 'there's actually nothing wrong with my rig' and i'll keep on tweaking 'til i reach absolute stability









Your feedback is much appreciated!


----------



## benbenkr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> i just set my uncore/cache/ring clock at 35x. I don't really notice any difference when doing my usual stuff if I bump it up anyway.


In my case, does help out in frame pacing/latency in Dota 2. However, it is NOT SIGNIFICANT and it is just barely noticeable.

Yeah before anyone laughs and say Dota 2 could run on a toaster, do understand that the game needs a 100% full-time, no drop in latency in accordance to monitor refresh rate. So previously when I was running the game at 72fps locked, it kept jumping up and down from 70-72 despite using a more than adequate GPU (970). The culprit was the uncore clock, bumping it up from 3.4ghz to 4ghz (my CPU is 4.5ghz) fixed the issue and now dota 2 stays at a solid 72fps no matter the scenario.

Some may say, _yeah pssh.. it's only 2 frames!_ Well, 2 frames skipping when you're trying to last hit and stun right after is a big thing depending on the situation.

I can only claim this for dota 2 and cannot say the same for every other game.


----------



## Goldn3agle

Howdy peeps, I have a little question.
I'm stressing my CPU with x264 on 4GHz at 1.2V, and is it just me or are the temps extremely high for 1.2?


*EDIT* moved the windows closer.


----------



## Wirerat

70c seems a bit high for 1.2v. What cooler do you have?


----------



## Goldn3agle

My sig rig is up to date, I'm currently using a Corsair H100i.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goldn3agle*
> 
> My sig rig is up to date, I'm currently using a Corsair H100i.


sry on mobile couldnt see the sig.

Ok you should be about 55-60c max at 1.2v. Possibly even lower with that cooler. Depending on your ambient off course. By the way

*What is ambient temp?*

My first suggestion is to reseat/re apply tim the cooler to the cpu.

Also when I was on h110 my temps were better when i connected the pump directly to an adapter and a 4 pin molex straight off the psu. Those aio pumps are weak enough without the mobo putting a fan curve on it.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Also when I was on h110 my temps were better when i connected the pump directly to an adapter and a 4 pin molex straight off the psu. Those aio pumps are weak enough without the mobo putting a fan curve on it.


Hi, just an off-topic question, please, since I also use the H110 with the fan setup shown in my sig-rig. Do you think that the pump should be connected directly to the PSU even when the user has it on a motherboard fan header set to "Full Speed" all the time, like I do? Or even when he has it connected to a 3-pin mobo header, usually called "PSU Fan", which runs full speed (12V), all the time?

Thank you.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Hi, just an off-topic question, please, since I also use the H110 with the fan setup shown in my sig-rig. Do you think that the pump should be connected directly to the PSU even when the user has it on a motherboard fan header set to "Full Speed" all the time, like I do? Or even when he has it connected to a 3-pin mobo header, usually called "PSU Fan", which runs full speed (12V), all the time?
> 
> Thank you.


I prefer it directly to the psu. So much variation from one mobo to the next. If its directly to the psu there is no question. Its at 12v and max flow.

If you know your mobo is feeding that fan header 12v and temps are fine Im sure its fine but I would still molex adapter it to psu so I could use that header to control a fan.


----------



## Goldn3agle

Temp measured by the built in case temp probe is 26C, and I have re-seated it multiple times with little luck, the CPU is also delidded which did reduce temps. (from 90+ to the 80 it is at now).
The H100i is connected to the CPU fan header and is set to full speed DC in the BIOS.

I'm suspecting the H100i as it has been used with CL Liquid Ultra in the past when I had my 860K setup which might leave the cold plate uneven.

I'm using Arctic Silver 5 at the minute.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goldn3agle*
> 
> Temp measured by the built in case temp probe is 26C, and I have re-seated it multiple times with little luck, the CPU is also delidded which did reduce temps. (from 90+ to the 80 it is at now).
> The H100i is connected to the CPU fan header and is set to full speed DC in the BIOS.
> 
> I'm suspecting the H100i as it has been used with CL Liquid Ultra in the past when I had my 860K setup which might leave the cold plate uneven.
> 
> I'm using Arctic Silver 5 at the minute.


ditch the artic silver. Are you using artic silver on the die? If you are then you need to get some clu. Artic silver is not really any better than the intel tim.

Best combo is clu/clp on the die and gelid extreme on the ihs.


----------



## Nicholars

70c is high for that voltage yes with that cooler it should be about 55-60c


----------



## Goldn3agle

I thought about going CLU on the die, but it's a real ***** to clean off, and according to many articles I've read the temperature differential between TIMs is not significant enough to account for the 80C I'm getting.

I'll look into getting some gelid extreme though.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> I prefer it directly to the psu. So much variation from one mobo to the next. If its directly to the psu there is no question. Its at 12v and max flow.
> 
> If you know your mobo is feeding that fan header 12v and temps are fine Im sure its fine but I would still molex adapter it to psu so I could use that header to control a fan.


Okay, thanks, one of these days, when I'll be cleaning the interior of my chassis, I will connect the pump directly to the PSU and test for temperatures. One last question, please, since I've never connected my pump this way.
Here is a picture of the back side of my current PSU
Here are the cables that come with it.

Can you please tell me which cable should I use to connect my H100's pump directly to my PSU and where should I connect it, on its back side?

Thanks!









PS: connecting the pump directly on the PSU you lose the pump's RPMs, but I am willing to test it.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Okay, thanks, one of these days, when I'll be cleaning the interior of my chassis, I will connect the pump directly to the PSU and test for temperatures. One last question, please, since I've never connected my pump this way.
> Here is a picture of the back side of my current PSU
> Here are the cables that come with it.
> 
> Can you please tell me which cable should I use to connect my H100's pump directly to my PSU and where should I connect it, on its back side?
> 
> Thanks!


I would use one of these

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B001B9Y6W2/ref=cm_sw_r_awd_823tvb0XRX9R2

If you purchased any halfway decent fans you have one of those laying around.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> I would use one of these
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B001B9Y6W2/ref=cm_sw_r_awd_823tvb0XRX9R2
> 
> If you purchased any halfway decent fans you have one of those laying around.


Okay man, thanks, I'll give it a try after a couple of days. My fans are OK, I suppose, I use those shown in my sig-rig. Just one thing: where, in the back side of my PSU can I / should I connect that pump?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Okay man, thanks, I'll give it a try after a couple of days. My fans are OK, I suppose, I use those shown in my sig-rig. Just one thing: where, in the back side of my PSU can I / should I connect that pump?


you connect it to whatever psu cable has molex. Its not going to plug directly into the psu.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goldn3agle*
> 
> I thought about going CLU on the die, but it's a real ***** to clean off, and according to many articles I've read the temperature differential between TIMs is not significant enough to account for the 80C I'm getting.
> 
> I'll look into getting some gelid extreme though.


CLU/CLP is not grouped in with all of the other thermal compounds. So this would be the one time you'd see bigger temperature drops. Though, the most effective location to use CLU/CLP is between the IHS and the CPU die.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> you connect it to whatever psu cable has molex. Its not going to plug directly into the psu.


Okay, I think I understand you - first time ever I will try this simple connection, bare with me









I post the back side of my PSU and its cables directly because the links I gave for some reason do not work anymore.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








As you can see, my PSU provides only one molex cable - I hope this is how it's called. I already use this though to power my soundcard. Is it OK if I will connect the pump to this cable, using the 3-4 pin fan adapter you've shown earlier? I mean, is it OK if both the soundcard and the pump will use one cable? This molex cable is connected to the "PERIF1" slot on my PSU.

Thank you.


----------



## Goldn3agle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> CLU/CLP is not grouped in with all of the other thermal compounds. So this would be the one time you'd see bigger temperature drops. Though, the most effective location to use CLU/CLP is between the IHS and the CPU die.


I know that, I was referring to AS5 not being much of an improvement over stock Intel TIM, but in retrospect it does look like I'm comparing CLU to other TIM.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goldn3agle*
> 
> I thought about going CLU on the die, but it's a real ***** to clean off, and according to many articles I've read the temperature differential between TIMs is not significant enough to account for the 80C I'm getting.
> 
> I'll look into getting some gelid extreme though.


So you are using AS5 between the die and IHS then? Because that would be a problem, you absolutely want to use CLU between the die and IHS or you pretty much wasted the delid. Normal TIMs don't work very well under the IHS.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goldn3agle*
> 
> I know that, I was referring to AS5 not being much of an improvement over stock Intel TIM, but in retrospect it does look like I'm comparing CLU to other TIM.


If you delidded your CPU and put AS5 under the IHS, then you wasted your time. Like Forceman said, normal TIMs don't work very well under there.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Okay, I think I understand you - first time ever I will try this simple connection, bare with me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I post the back side of my PSU and its cables directly because the links I gave for some reason do not work anymore.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, my PSU provides only one molex cable - I hope this is how it's called. I already use this though to power my soundcard. Is it OK if I will connect the pump to this cable, using the 3-4 pin fan adapter you've shown earlier? I mean, is it OK if both the soundcard and the pump will use one cable? This molex cable is connected to the "PERIF1" slot on my PSU.
> 
> Thank you.


If the molex wire from the PSU has multiple molex connectors on it, then yes, you can plug your cooler and the sound card in at the same time.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> If the molex wire from the PSU has multiple molex connectors on it, then yes, you can plug your cooler and the sound card in at the same time.


Okay, thank you!








As can be seen from the picture of the cables I've posted, it has more than one molex connector (cable at the bottom right corner), so I will give it a try after a few days.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Okay, thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As can be seen from the picture of the cables I've posted, it has more than one molex connector (cable at the bottom right corner), so I will give it a try after a few days.


it might not be much different if your mobo had the pump maxed already.

As you can see can this video on the h100 (the h100i is no different) that the pump is already just a drizzle of water movement. You want the flow to be maxed all the time.

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=DZJoqj-N3Js

Its optimized for the low flowrate and it is very efficient and effective.

My h110 actually had slightly better cpu gaming temps than my full loop. This is due to the gpu being in the loop with the cpu. Cpu only loads the loop won by a few c and in gaming and lighter loads the h110 is 3-4c better.

Those dual 120mm/140mm rads offer very good performance in comparison to $500 custom loop.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> it might not be much different if your mobo had the pump maxed already.
> 
> As you can see can this video on the h100 (the h100i is no different) that the pump is already just a drizzle of water movement. You want the flow to be maxed all the time.
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=DZJoqj-N3Js
> 
> Its optimized for the low flowrate and it is very efficient and effective.
> 
> My h110 actually had slightly better cpu gaming temps than my full loop. This is due to the gpu being in the loop with the cpu. Cpu only loads the loop won by a few c and in gaming and lighter loads the h110 is 3-4c better.
> 
> Those dual 120mm/140mm rads offer very good performance in comparison to $500 custom loop.


Thanks for your reply

Do you confirm, as well, that I can connect the pump to the one (and only) molex PSU cable my PSU provides, and on which my soundcard is already connected?

I am aware that I might see no difference but I'm willing to give it a try.









Right now the pump of my *H110* is connected to the PWR_FAN1 header of my motherboard. It is located at the bottom on this picture, and it always runs at full speed. Here are the maxes and the averages (of whatever you'd like to observe), after two hours of regular usage:


_Ambient temp = 25.5C_

Note please that I am not always running on this particular OC profile. Some times, for weeks, I am on Optimized Defaults.

I do not fully understand the rest you wrote but I take it that you remained satisfied from your Corsair H110. I am, fully!








In the future I might purchase also a top class air cpu cooler, for when I will wish to run an open air system - not for benching, just for running it like this.

Thank you.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Thanks for your reply
> *
> Do you confirm, as well, that I can connect the pump to the one (and only) molex PSU cable my PSU provides, and on which my soundcard is already connected?
> *
> I am aware that I might see no difference but I'm willing to give it a try.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right now the pump of my *H110* is connected to the PWR_FAN1 header of my motherboard. It is located at the bottom on this picture, and it always runs at full speed. Here are the maxes and the averages (of whatever you'd like to observe), after two hours of regular usage:
> 
> 
> _Ambient temp = 25.5C_
> 
> Note please that I am not always running on this particular OC profile. Some times, for weeks, I am on Optimized Defaults.
> 
> I do not fully understand the rest you wrote but I take it that you remained satisfied from your Corsair H110. I am, fully!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the future I might purchase also a top class air cpu cooler, for when I will wish to run an open air system - not for benching, just for running it like this.
> 
> Thank you.


The psu is not going care that your sound card and pump run off that plug. There will not be any issues.

I see that the pump is currently maxed. So like I said before Its unlikely your temps will get any better. You will be taking the load of a maxed out pump off the mobo though.

And as a bonus you get a fan header back to use as another purpose if needed.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goldn3agle*
> 
> Howdy peeps, I have a little question.
> I'm stressing my CPU with x264 on 4GHz at 1.2V, and is it just me or are the temps extremely high for 1.2?
> 
> 
> *EDIT* moved the windows closer.


That is not normal. Your temps are too high. I had lower temps than that running Prime 27.9 on 1.25v. (Don't forget, I also have a chart of the temps I got for each stress test at 1.25v in the first page.)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goldn3agle*
> 
> Temp measured by the built in case temp probe is 26C, and I have re-seated it multiple times with little luck, the CPU is also delidded which did reduce temps. (from 90+ to the 80 it is at now).
> The H100i is connected to the CPU fan header and is set to full speed DC in the BIOS.
> 
> I'm suspecting the H100i as it has been used with CL Liquid Ultra in the past when I had my 860K setup which might leave the cold plate uneven.
> 
> I'm using Arctic Silver 5 at the minute.


That is very screwy. 90+ on 1.2v not-delidded is totally asinine. That's max Linpack temps, actually even hotter. You gotta fix your cooling, something's malfunctioning hardcore.


----------



## Goldn3agle

I've got some CLU coming, I used the last of mine months ago on my GPUs, and am I correct to assume that AS5 is acceptable for use between the IHS and cold plate of the H100i?

Also something interesting I have noticed is that the LLC options don't do anything (Level 1-9) as the VCORE is always at 1.216 although the VID is 1.2, and the VCCIN doesn't change either as I have set it to 1.8 and it's showing as 1.744-1.76

Is a bit of a pickle if you ask me, but it could be down to the motherboard as I repaired some bent pins when I bought it and they may not be lined up correctly.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goldn3agle*
> 
> I've got some CLU coming, I used the last of mine months ago on my GPUs, and am I correct to assume that AS5 is acceptable for use between the IHS and cold plate of the H100i?
> 
> Also something interesting I have noticed is that the LLC options don't do anything (Level 1-9) as the VCORE is always at 1.216 although the VID is 1.2, and the VCCIN doesn't change either as I have set it to 1.8 and it's showing as 1.744-1.76
> 
> Is a bit of a pickle if you ask me, but it could be down to the motherboard as I repaired some bent pins when I bought it and they may not be lined up correctly.


LLC is for VCCIN, not vcore. You can definitely use AS5 between the cooler and the CPU, though that 200+ hour curing time is still ridiculous (been saying that since I first used AS5







). When you set a VID in the BIOS, the board will always go a little above that - usually ~0.012 - 0.020v.


----------



## Goldn3agle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> LLC is for VCCIN, not vcore. You can definitely use AS5 between the cooler and the CPU, though that 200+ hour curing time is still ridiculous (been saying that since I first used AS5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). When you set a VID in the BIOS, the board will always go a little above that - usually ~0.012 - 0.020v.


Thanks for clearing that up, things were so much simpler when I was an AMD OCer.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goldn3agle*
> 
> Thanks for clearing that up, things were so much simpler when I was an AMD OCer.


No worries! If you have the means, you might consider switching that AS5 to some GC Extreme, that would give you a few degrees back along with no curing time.









I've never had any desire to run an AMD CPU. I've read entirely too many articles/posts/etc that talk about the crazy heat that AMD generates, and that pretty much sealed the deal for me. Then benchmark comparisons between Intel and AMD put the final "nails in the coffin", and I went Intel.


----------



## Goldn3agle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> No worries! If you have the means, you might consider switching that AS5 to some GC Extreme, that would give you a few degrees back along with no curing time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never had any desire to run an AMD CPU. I've read entirely too many articles/posts/etc that talk about the crazy heat that AMD generates, and that pretty much sealed the deal for me. Then benchmark comparisons between Intel and AMD put the final "nails in the coffin", and I went Intel.


I'll look into getting some GC-Extreme as well, never hurts to experiment.









I quite like AMD myself, I've been using their chips for years, with my 4670K being the first Intel CPU I've actually owned (got it really cheap on eBay







)

Another question if I may, is there any benefit in defining the Min and Max Uncore multi? Currently it's at 34 min and 36 max because I was just playing around with it, and I've seen it bounce between the two, and stick at 36 under load.


----------



## JackCY

On 4690K the Uncore/Cache ratio is equal to core ratio, so 35-39.
Pretty normal to OC it to 40 or even higher if you like but you won't gain nearly anything from it.

AMD will try again in 2016/2017, until then stuck with what ever floats the market from the old days. Not that Intel is showing something shiny, pretty much same issues and stuck too, just managed to get stuck while having an advantage on the market. Otherwise it's been the same CPU releases over and over with tiny improvements. 14nm being delayed by what, 2 years? Broadwell pushed so far it's now going to be released with Skylake.

I don't care who makes the GPU, CPU, ... I look for best bang for buck.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goldn3agle*
> 
> I'll look into getting some GC-Extreme as well, never hurts to experiment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I quite like AMD myself, I've been using their chips for years, with my 4670K being the first Intel CPU I've actually owned (got it really cheap on eBay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Another question if I may, is there any benefit in defining the Min and Max Uncore multi? Currently it's at 34 min and 36 max because I was just playing around with it, and I've seen it bounce between the two, and stick at 36 under load.


GC-Extreme is a really good paste, at or near the top of every single roundup. GC-Extreme and Shin-Etsu are the best TIMs that I've come across

If you're still working on finding your OC, then I would advise against setting different min/max values as it would just add another variable. Once you get your settings that you're happy with, then I would go back through and start getting some power savings (enable C-states, EIST, etc.). Just avoid Adaptive voltages, its more of a headache than it's worth. You can still get the drops in voltage in idle with Manual voltages.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> On 4690K the Uncore/Cache ratio is equal to core ratio, so 35-39.
> Pretty normal to OC it to 40 or even higher if you like but you won't gain nearly anything from it.
> 
> AMD will try again in 2016/2017, until then stuck with what ever floats the market from the old days. Not that Intel is showing something shiny, pretty much same issues and stuck too, just managed to get stuck while having an advantage on the market. Otherwise it's been the same CPU releases over and over with tiny improvements. 14nm being delayed by what, 2 years? Broadwell pushed so far it's now going to be released with Skylake.
> 
> I don't care who makes the GPU, CPU, ... I look for best bang for buck.


I agree with the cache/uncore statement, you really don't gain much by setting this over 40x. You will literally only see the difference in benchmarks, and it will be a pretty minor difference.

I tend to also look for components that _aren't_ going to turn my PC into a space heater - it gets warm enough in San Diego for me. You must be strictly referring to the consumer Intel CPUs, since the Extreme CPUs are getting pretty crazy, adding more cores AND drastically increasing the performance along with core count.


----------



## Hambone07si

So I'm doing some testing with the 4790K and Z97 Maximus 7 Formula. I have installed 4 x 256gig SSD's in a Raid 0 and also put the same drive in by itself. Wanted to test out what kind of speeds I could get on this setup. Someone told me that you can't get more than 1600mb/s no matter how many drives you do. Z87 and Z97 can do 6 total off the intel chipset and I was going to try 6 in a Raid 0, but on this pc I just built for a buddy I put 4 in it. I just ran ATTO Disk Benchmark on the single SSD and then on the 4x SSD raid 0. All the drives are the same. They are Samsungs, but not sure the models. Not the best one for sure.

For the single drive, it got almost 400mb/s which is kinda low for SSD's these days that's how I know they aren't the best. Should be getting more like 525-550mb/s. Then I ran the 4x Raid 0 and those got almost 1700mb/s (1689mb/s) . That's over 100% scaling on these and also is higher than the 1600mb/s that I was told would be the max. I wish I had some better drives in here now to see how far I could really go. i will be installing 4x 256gig ssd's in my system this weekend and doing a Raid 0 on them, but I do have 6 of the same ones. The ones I have are Liteon and they do get around 540mb/s single and around 1150mb/s in Raid 0 with 2 of them.

Should I do the 4x raid 0, or should I go for the 6x raid 0? I would hate to not know that we could be getting over 3000mb/s if we did do 6x SSD raid 0's. I will run the same ATTO Disk Benchmark on my 2x SSD raid 0 in a few min and compare the #'s to what his pc just got. But here's the 2 runs on his single ssd and then 4x ssd.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*
> 
> So I'm doing some testing with the 4790K and Z97 Maximus 7 Formula. I have installed 4 x 256gig SSD's in a Raid 0 and also put the same drive in by itself. Wanted to test out what kind of speeds I could get on this setup. Someone told me that you can't get more than 1600mb/s no matter how many drives you do. Z87 and Z97 can do 6 total off the intel chipset and I was going to try 6 in a Raid 0, but on this pc I just built for a buddy I put 4 in it. I just ran ATTO Disk Benchmark on the single SSD and then on the 4x SSD raid 0. All the drives are the same. They are Samsungs, but not sure the models. Not the best one for sure.
> 
> For the single drive, it got almost 400mb/s which is kinda low for SSD's these days that's how I know they aren't the best. Should be getting more like 525-550mb/s. Then I ran the 4x Raid 0 and those got almost 1700mb/s (1689mb/s) . That's over 100% scaling on these and also is higher than the 1600mb/s that I was told would be the max. I wish I had some better drives in here now to see how far I could really go. i will be installing 4x 256gig ssd's in my system this weekend and doing a Raid 0 on them, but I do have 6 of the same ones. The ones I have are Liteon and they do get around 540mb/s single and around 1150mb/s in Raid 0 with 2 of them.
> 
> Should I do the 4x raid 0, or should I go for the 6x raid 0? I would hate to not know that we could be getting over 3000mb/s if we did do 6x SSD raid 0's. I will run the same ATTO Disk Benchmark on my 2x SSD raid 0 in a few min and compare the #'s to what his pc just got. But here's the 2 runs on his single ssd and then 4x ssd.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That's some pretty crazy performance (the RAID results, obviously)!


----------



## Hambone07si

Hell yes my friend, hell yes







.

Here's my 2 runs on my OS drive and gaming drive. My OS drive is 2x 120gig OCZ Vertex 3's in a Raid 0, and then my gaming drive is 2x 256gig Liteon SSD's in Raid 0. I have 6 more of the Liteon's and those will be going into my system on the weekend and I will do a fresh OS install. Just not sure what I want to do yet? 4x 256gig for a 1tb OS/Gaming drive, or go for 6x 256gig Raid 0 for 1.5tb OS/Gaming drive? Not sure yet. Any idea's guys??

Here's my runs. 1st is my OS drive, and then my Gaming drive. Both are only 2x SSD raid 0's.



And then here's a pic of my pc and the one I just built for my buddy that I'm going through testing and overclocking now.


My pc is:
4790K @ 4.7ghz / Asus Maximus 6 Formula / 32gigs 2400mhz Corsair Vengence / Corsair AX1200 Gold / 2x 120gig Vertex 3's raid 0 / 2x 256gig Liteon raid 0 / Evga Gtx Titan X / Corsair 540 air / EK 240mm and 360mm PE rads / EK 2.2 X-res pump/res combo / Phobya DC12-260 2nd pump / EK Supreme HF Acetal/Copper cpu block / EK Acetal/Nickel Titan X gpu block with EK Nickel back plate / EK 3/8" x 5/8" compression fittings / Primochill 3/8" ID 5/8" OD red tubing / 5x Noctua NF-F12 120mm on my rads / Corsair SP140mm exhaust .. Pretty sick setup.

His pc I just built:
4790K @ stock, still going through overclocking / Maximus 7 Formula / 16gigs 2133mhz Corsair Dominator / Corsair AX750 Gold / 4x 256gig Samsung SSD's in Raid 0 / 1x Samsung ssd testing speeds with / 2x Evga Gtx 780ti's in Sli / Corsair 540 air / XSPC 240mm and 360mm dual pass rads / Aquacomputers 100ml D5 pump/res combo / Swiftech Apogee Cpu block / Aquacomputers Gtx 780ti Plexi/copper gpu blocks / Swiftech 3/8" x 5/8" compression fittings / Primochill 3/8" ID 5/8" OD blue tubing / 6x Blue Led Coolermaster SickleFlows rads/exhaust .. Pretty sick setup as well LOL. Very close to the same as mine.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*
> 
> Hell yes my friend, hell yes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Here's my 2 runs on my OS drive and gaming drive. My OS drive is 2x 120gig OCZ Vertex 3's in a Raid 0, and then my gaming drive is 2x 256gig Liteon SSD's in Raid 0. I have 6 more of the Liteon's and those will be going into my system on the weekend and I will do a fresh OS install. Just not sure what I want to do yet? 4x 256gig for a 1tb OS/Gaming drive, or go for 6x 256gig Raid 0 for 1.5tb OS/Gaming drive? Not sure yet. Any idea's guys??
> 
> Here's my runs. 1st is my OS drive, and then my Gaming drive. Both are only 2x SSD raid 0's.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then here's a pic of my pc and the one I just built for my buddy that I'm going through testing and overclocking now.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My pc is:
> 4790K @ 4.7ghz / Asus Maximus 6 Formula / 32gigs 2400mhz Corsair Vengence / Corsair AX1200 Gold / 2x 120gig Vertex 3's raid 0 / 2x 256gig Liteon raid 0 / Evga Gtx Titan X / Corsair 540 air / EK 240mm and 360mm PE rads / EK 2.2 X-res pump/res combo / Phobya DC12-260 2nd pump / EK Supreme HF Acetal/Copper cpu block / EK Acetal/Nickel Titan X gpu block with EK Nickel back plate / EK 3/8" x 5/8" compression fittings / Primochill 3/8" ID 5/8" OD red tubing / 5x Noctua NF-F12 120mm on my rads / Corsair SP140mm exhaust .. Pretty sick setup.
> 
> His pc I just built:
> 4790K @ stock, still going through overclocking / Maximus 7 Formula / 16gigs 2133mhz Corsair Dominator / Corsair AX750 Gold / 4x 256gig Samsung SSD's in Raid 0 / 1x Samsung ssd testing speeds with / 2x Evga Gtx 780ti's in Sli / Corsair 540 air / XSPC 240mm and 360mm dual pass rads / Aquacomputers 100ml D5 pump/res combo / Swiftech Apogee Cpu block / Aquacomputers Gtx 780ti Plexi/copper gpu blocks / Swiftech 3/8" x 5/8" compression fittings / Primochill 3/8" ID 5/8" OD blue tubing / 6x Blue Led Coolermaster SickleFlows rads/exhaust .. Pretty sick setup as well LOL. Very close to the same as mine.


Very nice! I was looking at the pics and thinking that your buddy must have looked at your PC and pretty much said "Yep, that looks good. I'll take that, but lit up in a different color."







Both are very nice setups.

For the SSDs: I'd say RAID all 6 and see what the speeds are. If the speeds keep scaling like they have been, then you should break that 1600 "wall". If the performance drops off, then take an SSD or two out of the configuration.


----------



## Hambone07si

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Very nice! I was looking at the pics and thinking that your buddy must have looked at your PC and pretty much said "Yep, that looks good. I'll take that, but lit up in a different color."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both are very nice setups.
> 
> For the SSDs: I'd say RAID all 6 and see what the speeds are. If the speeds keep scaling like they have been, then you should break that 1600 "wall". If the performance drops off, then take an SSD or two out of the configuration.


Thanks man!! He did pretty much see my setup and wanted the same thing. Those were my 780ti's in sli. He offered me $900 for the pair with the water blocks. I only had them in my system with the water blocks for 4 days and then pulled them and got the Titan X. LOL. Yeah, that's what I was thinking too. Maybe do the 6x ssd raid 0 and just install windows and drivers and then run some benches to see what they do. If they are good and scale well, then I'll leave them as is and start installing my games. If they hit a wall at around 2000mb/s or so, then I will pull 2 of them and put those in a separate raid 0 config and just install my steam library to that drive and nothing else. Install my other games to the 4x raid 0 drive. That will be for games and OS pretty much. I don't really fell like putting any of my mechanical drives in my pc anymore







. They are for, well, nothing anymore LOL.

The wiring job I did on his pc was very nice and clean. I always wire up my customers pc like a builder should.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*
> 
> Thanks man!! He did pretty much see my setup and wanted the same thing. Those were my 780ti's in sli. He offered me $900 for the pair with the water blocks. I only had them in my system with the water blocks for 4 days and then pulled them and got the Titan X. LOL. Yeah, that's what I was thinking too. Maybe do the 6x ssd raid 0 and just install windows and drivers and then run some benches to see what they do. If they are good and scale well, then I'll leave them as is and start installing my games. If they hit a wall at around 2000mb/s or so, then I will pull 2 of them and put those in a separate raid 0 config and just install my steam library to that drive and nothing else. Install my other games to the 4x raid 0 drive. That will be for games and OS pretty much. I don't really fell like putting any of my mechanical drives in my pc anymore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . They are for, well, nothing anymore LOL.
> 
> The wiring job I did on his pc was very nice and clean. I always wire up my customers pc like a builder should.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


No worries! Clean wiring, looks better than mine. The more I see that case, the more it grows on me. Seems nice to have an entire other side to work with instead of cramming wires into a little space between the mobo tray and the side panel. That's a nice upgrade on the cards there. How's the performance moving up to the Titan X from the SLI 780 Ti's?

Sounds like a good plan for the SSDs there. If the scaling continues as it has, 2,400+ should be reachable - which is some crazy speed. I would have a difficult time _not_ just playing with the drive - most likely filling up the whole thing installing games.


----------



## TPCbench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goldn3agle*
> 
> Howdy peeps, I have a little question.
> I'm stressing my CPU with x264 on 4GHz at 1.2V, and is it just me or are the temps extremely high for 1.2?
> 
> 
> *EDIT* moved the windows closer.


What is the ambient temperature in your room ?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*
> 
> Thanks man!! He did pretty much see my setup and wanted the same thing. Those were my 780ti's in sli. He offered me $900 for the pair with the water blocks. I only had them in my system with the water blocks for 4 days and then pulled them and got the Titan X. LOL. Yeah, that's what I was thinking too. Maybe do the 6x ssd raid 0 and just install windows and drivers and then run some benches to see what they do. If they are good and scale well, then I'll leave them as is and start installing my games. If they hit a wall at around 2000mb/s or so, then I will pull 2 of them and put those in a separate raid 0 config and just install my steam library to that drive and nothing else. Install my other games to the 4x raid 0 drive. That will be for games and OS pretty much. I don't really fell like putting any of my mechanical drives in my pc anymore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . They are for, well, nothing anymore LOL.
> 
> The wiring job I did on his pc was very nice and clean. I always wire up my customers pc like a builder should.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


The DMI length on the PCH is saturated at about 1.5 - 1.6Gb. your going to need a raid card to get higher


----------



## sav4

On the topic of tims is gelid extreme any better than mx-4 or Tim mate ?


----------



## Hambone07si

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> The DMI length on the PCH is saturated at about 1.5 - 1.6Gb. your going to need a raid card to get higher


I heard this before as to why I'm testing it. The interesting thing is that with these 4 slower ssd's, I'm already going over the 1.5-1.6gb speed that you guys keep telling me. So I'm starting to think that you guys are incorrect because the number show it right here. These 4 cheap ssd's are scaling over 100%. I would like to use 4x ssd's that get over 500mb/s and see what happens. You are the 3rd person to tell me I'll hit a wall at 1.5-1.6gb.. That wall has just been jumped







. Now as to how far I can jump it is a different question. But seeing that there was NO BOTTLENECK at all, as in only getting 3x the speed out of 4 drives, the testing shall continue. It only makes sense seeing these test results.

I edited the picture with both test results next to each other and adding in the speed difference of how much faster the 4x ssd raid 0 is over the single drive. There is only 1 time that the raid 0 wasn't 4x faster or above. Some of the results are WAY faster, 23x and 64x faster then the single drive tested at. So at the bottom end of the testing with lower numbers, I am seeing HUGE improvements. Picture shows the proof










Sorry for the picture being kinda blurry, I was just taking some quick pic's with my phone as I was testing things out because I was pretty happy seeing the results. More to come when I put the other drives in my setup, probably this weekend.

I also now have a 4790K that is running stable at 5ghz (HT off) with only 1.350v Vcore 1.850v Cpu Input voltage. I have not tested this to the fullest yet. This was the 2nd test I ran. Started at 1.375v Vcore and it went 15min in Prime95 so I backed down to 1.350v and ran another 15min. I was testing out the system I built for a buddy and not really spending the time on my Cpu testing, but did a little at the same time. I will be testing this further once his system is gone. I have yet to try booting any higher than 50x . My old cpu would boot in at 48x 4.8ghz HT off but would fail and lock up in 30sec with 1.375v.. This new cpu has way more potential








. Oh, forgot to mention that the core temp hasn't reached 70c on the hottest core yet either


----------



## kcuestag

i7 4790k @ 4.4GHz 1.140v
Corsair H110i GT on Quiet Mode

I've ran 15 loops of the improved version of x264 posted on the OP, using 16 threads (Not sure if it makes a difference against 8 for these cpu's as they don't have 16 anyway), normal priority (So I could watch movies in the mean time and browse at same time







). That's about 2 hours and half of stress testing, and with room ambient of 26ºC (It's getting hotter and hotter this week here in Spain) the hottest core has hit 71ºC.

Are those reasonable temperatures? or high?


----------



## Hambone07si

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> i7 4790k @ 4.4GHz 1.140v
> Corsair H110i GT on Quiet Mode
> 
> I've ran 15 loops of the improved version of x264 posted on the OP, using 16 threads (Not sure if it makes a difference against 8 for these cpu's as they don't have 16 anyway), normal priority (So I could watch movies in the mean time and browse at same time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). That's about 2 hours and half of stress testing, and with room ambient of 26ºC (It's getting hotter and hotter this week here in Spain) the hottest core has hit 71ºC.
> 
> Are those reasonable temperatures? or high?


Those are great temps bud!! That's a low Vcore so that's about where you should be with water.

I'm about to continue testing my new 4790K at 5ghz HT off at 1.350v .. HT off because the game I'm playing most is GTA V and that was shown by a review sight that HT actually drops your FPS some, and even more on the minimum FPS. I always want my minimum FPS as high as it can go so you don't notice any stuttering. I will give this setting a run and check stability. It was running stable last night with the same voltage. Just ran out of time and it was warm in here too. Today is a lot cooler but even last night my temps were only around 70c so I have lots of room on this custom loop.



Well it passed my quick and dirty 6min OCCT pre test. I always run this because most of the time if it passes this here, it passes 1hr of prime95. So I will try lowering the Vcore until she fails and then bump back up. Only hit 67c on the hottest core










Dropped to 1.325v in bios and just passed again


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> using 16 threads (Not sure if it makes a difference against 8 for these cpu's as they don't have 16 anyway)


It does. 1 encoder thread per CPU thread isn't the most efficient option.

I think the encoder by default uses 1.5 threads per CPU thread, but we found that increasing it to 2 consistently increased the average CPU load % (when measured extremely carefully, logged over a period of time)

Temps are fine, it'd easily be ~7-8c colder than those if HT was off. Your ambient temps are ~10c higher than mine (yay uk, where we get 5cm of snow in the ground on april 27'th this year)


----------



## Hambone07si

Well I dropped again to 1.300v and passed, then tried 1.275v and it finally locked up. Put it back at 1.300v and then applied XMP profile on my 32gig ram kit for 2400mhz c11 and went for a run. My new cpu is very nice. Passed with XMP enabled, 5ghz 1.300v and only 66c max temp. Then ran a bunch of benchmarks to test the stability with using my TX and the high ram speed and all is good. So far not one issue. Will play some GTA V tomorrow and see how it goes. I may then try going up to 5.2ghz or even more if she will keep on going









Last stability pass with XMP 2400mhz c11 @ 1.300v 66c max


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> i7 4790k @ 4.4GHz 1.140v
> Corsair H110i GT on Quiet Mode
> 
> I've ran 15 loops of the improved version of x264 posted on the OP, using 16 threads (Not sure if it makes a difference against 8 for these cpu's as they don't have 16 anyway), normal priority (So I could watch movies in the mean time and browse at same time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). That's about 2 hours and half of stress testing, and with room ambient of 26ºC (It's getting hotter and hotter this week here in Spain) the hottest core has hit 71ºC.
> 
> Are those reasonable temperatures? or high?


I think those are so-so temperatures.


----------



## porro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*
> 
> Well I dropped again to 1.300v and passed, then tried 1.275v and it finally locked up. Put it back at 1.300v and then applied XMP profile on my 32gig ram kit for 2400mhz c11 and went for a run. My new cpu is very nice. Passed with XMP enabled, 5ghz 1.300v and only 66c max temp. Then ran a bunch of benchmarks to test the stability with using my TX and the high ram speed and all is good. So far not one issue. Will play some GTA V tomorrow and see how it goes. I may then try going up to 5.2ghz or even more if she will keep on going
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last stability pass with XMP 2400mhz c11 @ 1.300v 66c max


Are you gonna do more testing? 6 mins of OCCT is not nearly enough to call it stable if you ask me.

Usually I do 1h of OCCT (when it crashes it's always at the 45 min mark or so), IBT on max for 10 runs and overnight x264.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *porro*
> 
> Are you gonna do more testing? 6 mins of OCCT is not nearly enough to call it stable if you ask me.
> 
> Usually I do 1h of OCCT (when it crashes it's always at the 45 min mark or so), IBT on max for 10 runs and overnight x264.


I do about 4-6 passes on the x264 portion of RealBench, then throw some Crysis 3 or Far Cry 4 (both at maxed settings, and at least an hour in-game) at it. If my settings make it through all that, then it's not going to crash.









And I get the added benefit of playing a game instead of watching test progress.


----------



## redshoulder

Some "what if" questions
How is the max core multiplier determined, by processor or motherboard?
When you select auto voltage how is this calculated?


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redshoulder*
> 
> Some "what if" questions
> How is the max core multiplier determined, by processor or motherboard?
> When you select auto voltage how is this calculated?


I think the max multiplier is determined by the CPU, and the voltage would also mainly be determined by what the CPU requests. Though with the voltage, I think the motherboard would actually play a part in the voltage calculation.


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*
> 
> I'm about to continue testing my new 4790K at 5ghz HT off at 1.350v .. HT off because the game I'm playing most is GTA V and that was shown by a review sight that HT actually drops your FPS some, and even more on the minimum FPS.


Some versions of windows do have a bug where bad thread allocation leads to lower performance with hyperthreading on than with it off. And it's very common in games that hyperthreading adds no additional performance; cs:go on a 4790k will perform marginally better with 4 threads than with 8 for instance, while bf4 does better with 8 threads.

However, your current windows I would assume is not buggy in its thread allocation, so you're running into the second problem where gta v is running 8 threads where it should only be doing 4. There should be a way to control this in the config to run 4 threads and get (marginally) higher performance with HT on.

Why hyperthreading is useless in many games is a strange question. It's not just that games don't use more cores; even games that do happily use all 8 cores of the 4790k often don't benefit from doing so. My theory is that games have been optimized well enough that they keep all their data in l1 cache and prefetch new memory, and so the core is always being used on that single thread. Hyperthreading basically uses the core on a second thread when the first one has to wait, but if the first thread never has to wait then there's no benefit. And if the first thread never has to wait but you also have a second thread that's essential to execution, you could then see reduced performance through hyperthreading.

Side note, the 5820k is awesome in these multithreaded games, as it actually has two more full cores. It'll get 50% more FPS than a 4690k or 4790k at the same clock in cs:go (ofc it doesn't overclock quite as far, and yes I'm assuming you have a GPU to drive that many frames), and probably also at bf4 and gta v.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by kcuestag View Post
> 
> i7 4790k @ 4.4GHz 1.140v
> Corsair H110i GT on Quiet Mode
> 
> I've ran 15 loops of the improved version of x264 posted on the OP, using 16 threads (Not sure if it makes a difference against 8 for these cpu's as they don't have 16 anyway), normal priority (So I could watch movies in the mean time and browse at same time tongue.gif). That's about 2 hours and half of stress testing, and with room ambient of 26ºC (It's getting hotter and hotter this week here in Spain) the hottest core has hit 71ºC.
> 
> Are those reasonable temperatures? or high?
> 
> "I think those are so-so temperatures."


Yes for example on a thermalright Macho Rev A with 1200rpm (almost silent) fan, I get 61c max at 1.21v on a 4690k, maybe it is the HT but it should not make that much difference. Very good voltage for the speed tho if it is actually 100% stable at that voltage, but you should be at least 10c lower than that temp with that cooler.


----------



## porro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> i7 4790k @ 4.4GHz 1.140v
> Corsair H110i GT on Quiet Mode
> 
> I've ran 15 loops of the improved version of x264 posted on the OP, using 16 threads (Not sure if it makes a difference against 8 for these cpu's as they don't have 16 anyway), normal priority (So I could watch movies in the mean time and browse at same time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). That's about 2 hours and half of stress testing, and with room ambient of 26ºC (It's getting hotter and hotter this week here in Spain) the hottest core has hit 71ºC.
> 
> Are those reasonable temperatures? or high?


To give you something to compare to: my 4690k was 4.4GHz stable @ 1.155v (using a Kraken X61) with max temps of 68ºC on IBT maximum & 63ºC on OCCT. I also did an overnight x264 but didn't screenshot the temps because it didn't get very hot. x264 is usually a cool stresser.

Maybe the temps were higher because you were watching movies or something?


----------



## porro

Guys, maybe you can help me on this:

Everytime I monitor during a stress test I'm seeing a maximum core clock of 47xx MHz while my multiplier is locked at 46 and baseclock at 100.



Here I'm using both HWMonitor and AIDA64, so it isn't a bad reading if you ask me.

I'm using a Maximus VII Ranger btw.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *porro*
> 
> Guys, maybe you can help me on this:
> 
> Everytime I monitor during a stress test I'm seeing a maximum core clock of 47xx MHz while my multiplier is locked at 46 and baseclock at 100.
> 
> 
> 
> Here I'm using both HWMonitor and AIDA64, so it isn't a bad reading if you ask me.
> 
> I'm using a Maximus VII Ranger btw.


see if spread spectrum is on in bios.


----------



## porro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> see if spread spectrum is on in bios.


That was suggested before but both CPU spread spectrum & VRM spread spectrum are disabled...


----------



## solid9

Sorry , moved to haswell-e thread.


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *porro*
> 
> Guys, maybe you can help me on this:
> 
> Everytime I monitor during a stress test I'm seeing a maximum core clock of 47xx MHz while my multiplier is locked at 46 and baseclock at 100.
> 
> 
> 
> Here I'm using both HWMonitor and AIDA64, so it isn't a bad reading if you ask me.
> 
> I'm using a Maximus VII Ranger btw.


A slight change in BLCK is normal, like 0.01 to up to 0.20
But never above 1 making 101.0 and higher.
Only cheap boards that arent fitted for OC can do that.

My boards fluctuates with a difference between 0.01 and 0.04
Thats normal, yours isnt.

Check others with the same board as you and if its only your board doing it then maybe sent Asus a email.

Also check if the board does it a a lower clockspeed.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *porro*
> 
> Guys, maybe you can help me on this:
> 
> Everytime I monitor during a stress test I'm seeing a maximum core clock of 47xx MHz while my multiplier is locked at 46 and baseclock at 100.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here I'm using both HWMonitor and AIDA64, so it isn't a bad reading if you ask me.
> 
> I'm using a Maximus VII Ranger btw.


Is it stable when it runs at 47? If so, then I wouldn't really call it an issue. Your CPU apparently just wants to go faster.


----------



## porro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> A slight change in BLCK is normal, like 0.01 to up to 0.20
> But never above 1 making 101.0 and higher.
> Only cheap boards that arent fitted for OC can do that.
> 
> My boards fluctuates with a difference between 0.01 and 0.04
> Thats normal, yours isnt.
> 
> Check others with the same board as you and if its only your board doing it then maybe sent Asus a email.
> 
> Also check if the board does it a a lower clockspeed.


I made a post on the asus rog forums but no answers yet...
My board has 'CPU Strap' set on auto, is it possible that the BLCK is multiplied by a small amount or something? I really have little knowledge about tweaking with the BLCK.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Is it stable when it runs at 47? If so, then I wouldn't really call it an issue. Your CPU apparently just wants to go faster.


It's actually near 4.8GHz. The thing is, maybe my voltage can go way down if the cpu is steadily running at 4.6GHz. Maybe the spikes to 4.7GHz+ made my system BSOD on lower voltages...


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *porro*
> 
> I made a post on the asus rog forums but no answers yet...
> My board has 'CPU Strap' set on auto, is it possible that the BLCK is multiplied by a small amount or something? I really have little knowledge about tweaking with the BLCK.
> It's actually near 4.8GHz. The thing is, maybe my voltage can go way down if the cpu is steadily running at 4.6GHz. Maybe the spikes to 4.7GHz+ made my system BSOD on lower voltages...


do you have xmp profile turned on? That may be part of the bsclk issue.

I always manually enter the xmp profile freq/voltage/timings.

Also set strap to 100 and see if it stops it.


----------



## porro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> do you have xmp profile turned on? That may be part of the bsclk issue.
> 
> I always manually enter the xmp profile freq/voltage/timings.
> 
> Also set strap to 100 and see if it stops it.


XMP is on yes. I will give that a try!

I manually set strap to 100 but the problem is still there..


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *porro*
> 
> I made a post on the asus rog forums but no answers yet...
> My board has 'CPU Strap' set on auto, is it possible that the BLCK is multiplied by a small amount or something? I really have little knowledge about tweaking with the BLCK.
> It's actually near 4.8GHz. The thing is, maybe my voltage can go way down if the cpu is steadily running at 4.6GHz. Maybe the spikes to 4.7GHz+ made my system BSOD on lower voltages...


If you use BlueScreenViewer, you don't have to guess at what caused the BSOD, you can look at the error code.


----------



## porro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> If you use BlueScreenViewer, you don't have to guess at what caused the BSOD, you can look at the error code.


Ye but that was not my point


----------



## MaeTroX

My Asus Rog Gene VII does the same, according to HWiNFO it shows my max BLCK at 101.4 and sometimes I have even seen it at 105, even if I have locked it to 100 in the bios, is this something related to asus?

I never seen any errors or bluescreens, but I do indeed find it weird that it does this.


----------



## Nicholars

Hello.

What is IA voltage on HWMonitor and why is it higher than my VID?

Thanks.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *porro*
> 
> Ye but that was not my point


So basically, your CPU is running faster, but you want it to run slower since you got a BSOD (yet you're not sure of the cause) during idle.

If you want to have the best shot at stopping that fluctuation, then disable anything power saving on the board. So EIST and C-states get disabled, set the multiplier to fixed (or whatever term your board uses), set the BCLK to 1 instead of Auto, set the strap to 1.00, and set High Performance for the Windows Power Plan.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> So basically, your CPU is running faster, but you want it to run slower since you got a BSOD (yet you're not sure of the cause) during idle.
> 
> If you want to have the best shot at stopping that fluctuation, then disable anything power saving on the board. So EIST and C-states get disabled, set the multiplier to fixed (or whatever term your board uses), set the BCLK to 1 instead of Auto, set the strap to 1.00, and set High Performance for the Windows Power Plan.


To be honest, I think he's getting a BSOD at idle ( Haswell's .1v idle ) because his PSU/board doesn't support the dummy load that haswell requires to be running.

I don't think my PSU supports it, but my board does; I've definitely seen an option for it.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> To be honest, I think he's getting a BSOD at idle ( Haswell's .1v idle ) because his PSU/board doesn't support the dummy load that haswell requires to be running.
> 
> I don't think my PSU supports it, but my board does; I've definitely seen an option for it.


My board and PSU both support it, but I guess other components don't play nice with that low power state.







I just set C3 as the limit now, no C7 for me.


----------



## Goldn3agle

Ok I've got the CLU, and have applied it to my CPU, however the temps are sitting at around 74 now.
While it is an improvement it is not one worth noting.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> My board and PSU both support it, but I guess other components don't play nice with that low power state.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just set C3 as the limit now, no C7 for me.


You know, the interesting thing is, it didn't work for me until I forced C7 on. There was a also a setting for dummy load on my board. You should try that ( not that it'll be a huge power savings difference ).


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> You know, the interesting thing is, it didn't work for me until I forced C7 on. There was a also a setting for dummy load on my board. You should try that ( not that it'll be a huge power savings difference ).


Ah, so you had to manually set the C7 state, instead of Auto getting it there?


----------



## Shatun-Bear

Howdy guys, first post. Glad to finally sign up









I need some help regarding an overclock on an MSI board, as I'm getting conflicting info on BIOS settings. This all concerns *power saving*, as I've got a stable 4.5Ghz overclock that I'm happy with for now on my 5820K.

What is confusing me is the advice by some posters to set *CPU Ratio Mode to Dynamic Mode* to help power saving particularly. But doing this seems to set my max CPU frequency as the stock 3.3Ghz even though the CPU Ratio (multiplier) is set to 45. Which defeats the purpose entirely of overclocking, surely, as all my benchmarks remain unchanged from stock when the CPU Ratio Mode is set to Dynamic?

My assumption is that this advice is misguided as perhaps CPU Ratio Mode means something different in the MSI BIOS and from reading the thread OP and guide, CPU frequency doesn't harm CPU longevity or effect power consumption, voltage does. So my current power saving settings are to enable C-states (C6 Retention) and set my computer to Balanced mode in the power settings in Windows whilst setting CPU Ratio Mode to *Fixed*. CPU-Z shows my CPU frequency adjusting from something like 1199 Mhz to 4499 Mhz instead of 1199 Mhz to 3300 Mhz when set to Fixed instead of Dynamic, and crucially, increases my benchmark scores in line with a 1.2 Ghz overclock.

So I have two questions:

Why would I want to set CPU Ratio Mode to Dynamic?
And can someone give me some advice on my settings below, and perhaps some advice on power saving spoken in MSI BIOS terminology?








My current settings are as follows:
Quote:


> CPU Ratio Apply Mode - All core
> CPU Ratio - 45
> *Adjusted CPU Frequency - 4500 Mhz*
> *CPU Ratio Mode - Fixed mode*
> EIST - Disabled
> ITB - Disabled
> OC Genie Function Contrl - By bios options
> Ring Ratio - Auto
> Adjusted Ring Frequency - 3000 Mhz
> 
> CPU BCLK Setting
> CPU Base Clock - 100 Mhz
> 
> DRAM Setting
> (Snip)
> 
> Voltage Setting
> SVID Communication - Auto
> VCCIN Voltage - 1.904v Auto
> *CPU Core/Ring Voltage Mode - Override Mode*
> *CPU Core Voltage - 1.240*
> CPU Ring Voltage - Auto
> CPU SA Voltage Mode - Manual Mode
> CPU SA Voltage - Auto


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shatun-Bear*
> 
> Howdy guys, first post. Glad to finally sign up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need some help regarding an overclock on an MSI board, as I'm getting conflicting info on BIOS settings. This all concerns *power saving*, as I've got a stable 4.5Ghz overclock that I'm happy with for now on my 5820K.
> 
> What is confusing me is the advice by some posters to set *CPU Ratio Mode to Dynamic Mode* to help power saving particularly. But doing this seems to set my max CPU frequency as the stock 3.3Ghz even though the CPU Ratio (multiplier) is set to 45. Which defeats the purpose entirely of overclocking, surely, as all my benchmarks remain unchanged from stock when the CPU Ratio Mode is set to Dynamic?
> 
> My assumption is that this advice is misguided as perhaps CPU Ratio Mode means something different in the MSI BIOS and from reading the thread OP and guide, CPU frequency doesn't harm CPU longevity or effect power consumption, voltage does. So my current power saving settings are to enable C-states (C6 Retention) and set my computer to Balanced mode in the power settings in Windows whilst setting CPU Ratio Mode to *Fixed*. CPU-Z shows my CPU frequency adjusting from something like 1199 Mhz to 4499 Mhz instead of 1199 Mhz to 3300 Mhz when set to Fixed instead of Dynamic, and crucially, increases my benchmark scores in line with a 1.2 Ghz overclock.
> 
> So I have two questions:
> 
> Why would I want to set CPU Ratio Mode to Dynamic?
> And can someone give me some advice on my settings below, and perhaps some advice on power saving spoken in MSI BIOS terminology?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My current settings are as follows:


Dynamic means that it can change. When you put it on Dynamic, does your CPU keep running at 3.3ghz under load or does it boost up to the 4.5 that you set?


----------



## Shatun-Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Dynamic means that it can change. When you put it on Dynamic, does your CPU keep running at 3.3ghz under load or does it boost up to the 4.5 that you set?


Thanks for the reply.

I believe it tops out at 3.3 Ghz when set on Dynamic under load. Any advice on power saving settings? I read that EIST makes no difference to the voltage so is rather pointless, but should I enable that?


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shatun-Bear*
> 
> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> I believe it tops out at 3.3 Ghz when set on Dynamic under load. Any advice on power saving settings? I read that EIST makes no difference to the voltage so is rather pointless, but should I enable that?


Different bioses are different. On mine if I set the turbo multipliers to different than the core multiplier, it tends to go to what the turbo numbers are - even if turbois disabled.

eist will downclock on idle and cstates will downvolt on idle. Both will save some power, but even without them idle is pretty low power use. I use both, with balanced mode in windows power settings.

What haswell cpu is 3.3 ghz at stock??? I'm not sure how well this guide applies to haswell e, but there is another thread you should read on that anyway.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shatun-Bear*
> 
> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> I believe it tops out at 3.3 Ghz when set on Dynamic under load. Any advice on power saving settings? I read that EIST makes no difference to the voltage so is rather pointless, but should I enable that?


I have my core multi on Dynamic, Turbo set to on, C-states limited to C3, EIST on, and Windows Power Plan on High Performance. Both my multi and voltage drop in idle with these settings, then shoot up to the 4.5ghz I set when needed. Without going into my BIOS, those are the settings that I am 100% sure of....









**I'm using the MSI Z87-GD65 Gaming board.


----------



## Shatun-Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Different bioses are different. *On mine if I set the turbo multipliers to different than the core multiplier, it tends to go to what the turbo numbers are - even if turbois disabled.*
> 
> eist will downclock on idle and cstates will downvolt on idle. Both will save some power, but even without them idle is pretty low power use. I use both, with balanced mode in windows power settings.
> 
> What haswell cpu is 3.3 ghz at stock??? I'm not sure how well this guide applies to haswell e, but there is another thread you should read on that anyway.


How do I know if the turbo multiplier is different to the core multiplier?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> I have my core multi on Dynamic, Turbo set to on, C-states limited to C3, EIST on, and Windows Power Plan on High Performance. Both my multi and voltage drop in idle with these settings, then shoot up to the 4.5ghz I set when needed. Without going into my BIOS, those are the settings that I am 100% sure of....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **I'm using the MSI Z87-GD65 Gaming board.


Cool. Can I ask what is the benefit to limiting C-states to C3 and not higher?

Also, If those settings work that way for you, I am not sure what setting is responsible for not allowing me to set my CPU Ratio Mode to Dynamic without a hit to performance. In simple terms - to help anyone reading this understand the issue I'm having - Dynamic Mode seems to render my overclock negligible in terms of benchmarks at least. Anyone have any idea?

But I suppose unless the Fixed Mode setting on CPU Ratio Mode is going to be bad for my system (degradation, higher energy usage), should I be concerned with it being set at Fixed anyway?


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shatun-Bear*
> 
> How do I know if the turbo multiplier is different to the core multiplier?
> Cool. Can I ask what is the benefit to limiting C-states to C3 and not higher?
> 
> Also, If those settings work that way for you, I am not sure what setting is responsible for not allowing me to set my CPU Ratio Mode to Dynamic without a hit to performance. In simple terms - to help anyone reading this understand the issue I'm having - Dynamic Mode seems to render my overclock negligible in terms of benchmarks at least. Anyone have any idea?
> 
> But I suppose unless the Fixed Mode setting on CPU Ratio Mode is going to be bad for my system (degradation, higher energy usage), should I be concerned with it being set at Fixed anyway?


jodrje was talking about motherboards that allow you to adjust the core and turbo multipliers separately.

I limit mine to C3 because something in my system doesn't like the Haswell low-power state.

NOTE: Posting pics of your BIOS settings would be the better way to get some help. That way, we can see what you have set, as well as what can possibly be set - especially considering the fact that you don't have your components in your signature. All I know is that you have an MSI board, and since you're in here, it must be the 8 or 9 series chipset.


----------



## Shatun-Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> jodrje was talking about motherboards that allow you to adjust the core and turbo multipliers separately.
> 
> I limit mine to C3 because something in my system doesn't like the Haswell low-power state.
> 
> NOTE: Posting pics of your BIOS settings would be the better way to get some help. That way, we can see what you have set, as well as what can possibly be set - especially considering the fact that you don't have your components in your signature. All I know is that you have an MSI board, and since you're in here, it must be the 8 or 9 series chipset.


Oh ok regarding C-states.

Yeah sorry that would certainly help, will post some just slightly inconvenient to post them right now. Also gotta get my profile up and filled in too, sig etc


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shatun-Bear*
> 
> Oh ok regarding C-states.
> 
> Yeah sorry that would certainly help, will post some just slightly inconvenient to post them right now. Also gotta get my profile up and filled in too, sig etc


Have you checked out the overlcocking thread for your CPU? Do a search on here, it's easy to find. Then you can get advice from people who have similar components.









http://www.overclock.net/t/1510388/haswell-e-overclock-leaderboard-owners-club/0_20


----------



## Shatun-Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Have you checked out the overlcocking thread for your CPU? Do a search on here, it's easy to find. Then you can get advice from people who have similar components.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1510388/haswell-e-overclock-leaderboard-owners-club/0_20


Cheers yeah I've been reading this.

BTW, looking at AIDA64 CPUID, I can see my Core Voltage dropping right down to 0.008 V on idle and CPU Clock cycling from 1199 to 4499 Mhz. So I think that is sufficient for me to say that my power saving is good enough and I need not worry about my settings.

Now all I need to tweak is settings to get a better overclock. But I'll get to that tomorrow now







Thanks for your help.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shatun-Bear*
> 
> Cheers yeah I've been reading this.
> 
> BTW, looking at AIDA64 CPUID, I can see my Core Voltage dropping right down to 0.008 V on idle and CPU Clock cycling from 1199 to 4499 Mhz. So I think that is sufficient for me to say that my power saving is good enough and I need not worry about my settings.
> 
> Now all I need to tweak is settings to get a better overclock. But I'll get to that tomorrow now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your help.


Yep, if those are the readings you're getting, then it sounds like you should be getting the power savings you're looking for.


----------



## porro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> So basically, your CPU is running faster, but you want it to run slower since you got a BSOD (yet you're not sure of the cause) during idle.
> 
> If you want to have the best shot at stopping that fluctuation, then disable anything power saving on the board. So EIST and C-states get disabled, set the multiplier to fixed (or whatever term your board uses), set the BCLK to 1 instead of Auto, set the strap to 1.00, and set High Performance for the Windows Power Plan.


It didn't BSOD during idle. No, I just want to have full control over the settings. And when I set the multiplier to 46 I want it to run at 4.6GHz. If I see spikes to almost 4.8GHz during stress testing I'm starting to think my chip can achieve 4.8GHz on the same voltage (or maybe a bit more).

All the settings you mentioned are set that way. I'm starting to think I should RMA my board...


----------



## porro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *porro*
> 
> Guys, maybe you can help me on this:
> 
> Everytime I monitor during a stress test I'm seeing a maximum core clock of 47xx MHz while my multiplier is locked at 46 and baseclock at 100.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here I'm using both HWMonitor and AIDA64, so it isn't a bad reading if you ask me.
> 
> I'm using a Maximus VII Ranger btw.


Ok guys I think I found the problem.



My bus clock went up to 101.9, which is causing the higher core clocks. I don't get it, I locked it at 100.
Maybe Asus Multicore Enhancement is the culprit?
If I can't find a solution I'll just RMA my board...


----------



## NightHawk06

I thought I share my overclock along time ago on my i5 4670k still running today


----------



## porro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NightHawk06*
> 
> I thought I share my overclock along time ago on my i5 4670k still running today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice temps! What ya cooling with?


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *porro*
> 
> Ok guys I think I found the problem.
> 
> 
> 
> My bus clock went up to 101.9, which is causing the higher core clocks. I don't get it, I locked it at 100.
> Maybe Asus Multicore Enhancement is the culprit?
> If I can't find a solution I'll just RMA my board...


You are one determined fellow. Even though people have told you numerous times that it's normal behavior, you are determined to get those speeds locked down.

Instead of jumping to an RMA, why not contact ASUS first, and see if what you're trying to accomplish is even possible. That way, you save yourself the trouble of going through multiple RMA processes, trying to accomplish something that (most likely) isn't going to happen.


----------



## NightHawk06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *porro*
> 
> Nice temps! What ya cooling with?


I'm coolling with a d5 water pump and 2 copper radiators with Ultra liquid thermal paste on cpu die


----------



## Wirerat

.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *porro*
> 
> Ok guys I think I found the problem.
> 
> My bus clock went up to 101.9, which is causing the higher core clocks. I don't get it, I locked it at 100.
> Maybe Asus Multicore Enhancement is the culprit?
> If I can't find a solution I'll just RMA my board...


have you cleared cmos and tested stock?

Pull the battery or hit cmos button and verify it dont do that at default settings. It should not do that default settings.

That willl tell u its something you changed or faulty board.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NightHawk06*
> 
> I'm coolling with a d5 water pump and 2 copper radiators with Ultra liquid thermal paste on cpu die
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks like a nice setup.







Are you running bare die, or did you just switch the thermal compound to CLU?


----------



## porro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> You are one determined fellow. Even though people have told you numerous times that it's normal behavior, you are determined to get those speeds locked down.
> 
> Instead of jumping to an RMA, why not contact ASUS first, and see if what you're trying to accomplish is even possible. That way, you save yourself the trouble of going through multiple RMA processes, trying to accomplish something that (most likely) isn't going to happen.


Do you really call this normal behavior?

People on the asus rog forums told me they cant help me because they have never seen those jumps. I will contact asus tho...


----------



## NightHawk06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Looks like a nice setup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you running bare die, or did you just switch the thermal compound to CLU?


I'm using CLU on the cpu die and heatspreader temps are amazing


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *porro*
> 
> Do you really call this normal behavior?
> 
> People on the asus rog forums told me they cant help me because they have never seen those jumps. I will contact asus tho...


I personally haven't seen fluctuations that large, but every part is different. Fluctuations, in general, are normal behavior though. I don't think you are going to have the "full" control over your board and CPU that you desire - there will always be at least small changes going on.

Maybe post some pics of the settings you have in the BIOS, that way no one has to guess what settings you have available. I personally have an MSI board, so I'm not sure what options you have available to you. I just see a lot of guessing going on, and it seems like an inefficient means of getting you to a solution. Otherwise, ASUS would be your best bet for assistance.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NightHawk06*
> 
> I'm using CLU on the cpu die and heatspreader temps are amazing


So you're using CLU on both sides of the IHS? I've been considering that....


----------



## NightHawk06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> I personally haven't seen fluctuations that large, but every part is different. Fluctuations, in general, are normal behavior though. I don't think you are going to have the "full" control over your board and CPU that you desire - there will always be at least small changes going on.
> 
> Maybe post some pics of the settings you have in the BIOS, that way no one has to guess what settings you have available. I personally have an MSI board, so I'm not sure what options you have available to you. I just see a lot of guessing going on, and it seems like an inefficient means of getting you to a solution. Otherwise, ASUS would be your best bet for assistance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you're using CLU on both sides of the IHS? I've been considering that....


ya what I did on my old mobo I got a new one asus rog and I'm in process of waiting on my order for CLU since i ran out
my thermal paste... but you do get really good results temps


----------



## Nicholars

What do I set for "min cache multi"? I have it set at 33 and I think it might be causing problems as the voltage for cache is on offset (fixed will not lower the voltage at idle for cache voltage)

Is 33 correct or should it go as low as the CPU multiplier does on idle? eg. the CPU goes down to 8x multi on idle, should the min cache be set at 8x? Or is 33x correct? the max cache multi is at 40x. Thanks.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> What do I set for "min cache multi"? I have it set at 33 and I think it might be causing problems as the voltage for cache is on offset (fixed will not lower the voltage at idle for cache voltage)
> 
> Is 33 correct or should it go as low as the CPU multiplier does on idle? eg. the CPU goes down to 8x multi on idle, should the min cache be set at 8x? Or is 33x correct? the max cache multi is at 40x. Thanks.


Do some testing and you can find out. At the end of the day, that's the only way to know completely for sure whether or not something will work out for you.


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> What do I set for "min cache multi"? I have it set at 33 and I think it might be causing problems as the voltage for cache is on offset (fixed will not lower the voltage at idle for cache voltage)
> 
> Is 33 correct or should it go as low as the CPU multiplier does on idle? eg. the CPU goes down to 8x multi on idle, should the min cache be set at 8x? Or is 33x correct? the max cache multi is at 40x. Thanks.


Most boards don't have that option and do fine with a fixed multiplier. But you may as well turn it all the way down imo.


----------



## PaycheckNZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Most boards don't have that option and do fine with a fixed multiplier. But you may as well turn it all the way down imo.


Agreed. I have mine at 8x intentionally. Then it always scales to match the CPU multi (up to 44 at least).

What I then do is change the "Minumum processor state" in the "Power Options" control panel in Windows to 50% or whatever I feel like, giving me a nice 2.2GHz minimum on both, for example.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> What do I set for "min cache multi"? I have it set at 33 and I think it might be causing problems as the voltage for cache is on offset (fixed will not lower the voltage at idle for cache voltage)
> 
> Is 33 correct or should it go as low as the CPU multiplier does on idle? eg. the CPU goes down to 8x multi on idle, should the min cache be set at 8x? Or is 33x correct? the max cache multi is at 40x. Thanks.


Asus issues.
Set it to what ever you like, most often it's recommended to set cache lower or equal to core speed for stability. And use correct voltage and all ratios.
On stock the core and cache go down to 8x.

Never use offset voltage or even adaptive voltage. Always setup override/fixed voltage.
Worried about voltage not lowering? Don't be, there is speedstep, turbo and C states. When you enable all C states the voltage on core will show in HWiNFO even 0.00V and low cache voltage as well. I use package C6 so it doesn't go as low on cache, I see 0.792V now as minimum and maximum 1.184V with 1.170V set as override in UEFI. C7 goes lower but I have an issue waking the PC up from sleep with it, I think due to GPU. C6, UEFI 1.22/1.17V, average reported voltage core 0.167V, cache 0.942V.

Yeah it's nice Asus gives you the option to set minimum ratio, but it's mostly useless and only confuses the inexperienced.
And as said above, you can modify the minimum and maximum ratio within Windows if you want.

So if one doesn't have the minimum ratio options in UEFI, it's a simple thing to instruct Windows to ask for higher speed for it's minimum, even 100% and being always locked at max ratio.
On boot and Win start, I think the max ratio is used. Changing minimum will only allow it to go lower when the CPU is idle and save more power.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Asus issues.
> Set it to what ever you like, most often it's recommended to set cache lower or equal to core speed for stability. And use correct voltage and all ratios.
> On stock the core and cache go down to 8x.
> 
> Never use offset voltage or even adaptive voltage. Always setup override/fixed voltage.
> Worried about voltage not lowering? Don't be, there is speedstep, turbo and C states. When you enable all C states the voltage on core will show in HWiNFO even 0.00V and low cache voltage as well. I use package C6 so it doesn't go as low on cache, I see 0.792V now as minimum and maximum 1.184V with 1.170V set as override in UEFI. *C7 goes lower but I have an issue waking the PC up from sleep with it, I think due to GPU.*


I had the same wake issue when I was using kepler GPUs. Since moving to maxwell it wakes fine with all cstates enabled.


----------



## toppas

someone who can help me to explain this behaviour?
the cores on my cpu reduce clock speed of about 200mhz every few seconds.
see sshot for further information.
thanks in advance!


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Asus issues.
> Set it to what ever you like, most often it's recommended to set cache lower or equal to core speed for stability. And use correct voltage and all ratios.
> On stock the core and cache go down to 8x.
> 
> Never use offset voltage or even adaptive voltage. Always setup override/fixed voltage.
> Worried about voltage not lowering? Don't be, there is speedstep, turbo and C states. When you enable all C states the voltage on core will show in HWiNFO even 0.00V and low cache voltage as well. I use package C6 so it doesn't go as low on cache, I see 0.792V now as minimum and maximum 1.184V with 1.170V set as override in UEFI. C7 goes lower but I have an issue waking the PC up from sleep with it, I think due to GPU. C6, UEFI 1.22/1.17V, average reported voltage core 0.167V, cache 0.942V.
> 
> Yeah it's nice Asus gives you the option to set minimum ratio, but it's mostly useless and only confuses the inexperienced.
> And as said above, you can modify the minimum and maximum ratio within Windows if you want.
> 
> So if one doesn't have the minimum ratio options in UEFI, it's a simple thing to instruct Windows to ask for higher speed for it's minimum, even 100% and being always locked at max ratio.
> On boot and Win start, I think the max ratio is used. Changing minimum will only allow it to go lower when the CPU is idle and save more power.


Offset/adaptive is fine for cache voltage. It's not vulnerable to the buggy avx2 overvolting, and won't downvolt through c-states the way core voltage will. That said, it probably doesn't matter very much. Sadly my board doesn't have a sensor for ring voltage so if I use it at adaptive I have no way to know what the voltage is, which is somewhat scary.

But how do you set a min ratio in windows?


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Asus issues.
> Set it to what ever you like, most often it's recommended to set cache lower or equal to core speed for stability. And use correct voltage and all ratios.
> On stock the core and cache go down to 8x.
> 
> Never use offset voltage or even adaptive voltage. Always setup override/fixed voltage.
> Worried about voltage not lowering? Don't be, there is speedstep, turbo and C states. When you enable all C states the voltage on core will show in HWiNFO even 0.00V and low cache voltage as well. I use package C6 so it doesn't go as low on cache, I see 0.792V now as minimum and maximum 1.184V with 1.170V set as override in UEFI. C7 goes lower but I have an issue waking the PC up from sleep with it, I think due to GPU. C6, UEFI 1.22/1.17V, average reported voltage core 0.167V, cache 0.942V.
> 
> Yeah it's nice Asus gives you the option to set minimum ratio, but it's mostly useless and only confuses the inexperienced.
> And as said above, you can modify the minimum and maximum ratio within Windows if you want.
> 
> So if one doesn't have the minimum ratio options in UEFI, it's a simple thing to instruct Windows to ask for higher speed for it's minimum, even 100% and being always locked at max ratio.
> On boot and Win start, I think the max ratio is used. Changing minimum will only allow it to go lower when the CPU is idle and save more power.


Thanks for the detailed reply..

But on manual voltage with C states... The core will downclock / volt at idle, but the cache seems to be stuck at full voltage / multiplier... The only thing that works is setting cache to "offset" or "adaptive"

I have also noticed that about 5 times in the last 6 months the PC has BSOD when waking from sleep... other than that it is 100% stable... Do you know why that is? Something to do with cache voltage etc, ?


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Thanks for the detailed reply..
> 
> But on manual voltage with C states... The core will downclock / volt at idle, but the cache seems to be stuck at full voltage / multiplier... The only thing that works is setting cache to "offset" or "adaptive"
> 
> I have also noticed that about 5 times in the last 6 months the PC has BSOD when waking from sleep... other than that it is 100% stable... Do you know why that is? Something to do with cache voltage etc, ?


What's the BSOD code? That would tell you why it crashed - use BlueScreenViewer to check the code.


----------



## Nicholars

Everything works good except that I want to set cache voltage to manual and have it downclock / volt at idle...

core voltage does this using c states enabled and manual voltage, using adaptive or offset on cache voltage also works but reports some crazy results in HWmonitor and AIsuite (+0.2v etc.)

I have changed the minimum cache multiplier to 8, but it won't go under the manual voltage of 1.17v, it is stuck at that all the time...

Is there a setting or Cstate setting I can change which will make the cache voltage downvolt like the core voltage does?

Is there any problem with the cache voltage being at 1.17v all the time? Will that degrade the chip at all etc? I would prefer to get it working properly though.

Thanks


----------



## MaeTroX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Everything works good except that I want to set cache voltage to manual and have it downclock / volt at idle...
> 
> core voltage does this using c states enabled and manual voltage, using adaptive or offset on cache voltage also works but reports some crazy results in HWmonitor and AIsuite (+0.2v etc.)
> 
> I have changed the minimum cache multiplier to 8, but it won't go under the manual voltage of 1.17v, it is stuck at that all the time...
> 
> Is there a setting or Cstate setting I can change which will make the cache voltage downvolt like the core voltage does?
> 
> Is there any problem with the cache voltage being at 1.17v all the time? Will that degrade the chip at all etc? I would prefer to get it working properly though.
> 
> Thanks


Do the cache voltage really need to be that high, ok I havent overclocked much 40 multi and 35 cache on both min and max, and I have my voltages fixed to 1.05v (cant go lower in bios, it goes back to auto if I do) and this seem to work fine for me, gaming and what not for weeks

Using a 4690k

edit: forgot to mention but the cpu wants to have my cache on like 1.15v-1.20v when I have it on auto/adaptive or if I change it back to stock bios settings


----------



## Shatun-Bear

Posting this from the other thread as I didn't get much of a bite there:

Can some of you experienced overclockers peruse my effort with a 5820k on air below - this is stable 4.5Ghz with 1.230 core voltage. Anything I need to tinker?

What do I need to do to shoot for 4.6/7Ghz? Ideally I would like to achieve those frequencies without going over 1.3 volts. I cheekily tried 4.6Ghz on 1.240 volts and AIDA64 stress test failed in the first minute. I'm thinking of setting core voltage to 1.300 V again at 4.6Ghz and working my way down.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaeTroX*
> 
> Do the cache voltage really need to be that high, ok I havent overclocked much 40 multi and 35 cache on both min and max, and I have my voltages fixed to 1.05v (cant go lower in bios, it goes back to auto if I do) and this seem to work fine for me, gaming and what not for weeks
> 
> Using a 4690k
> 
> edit: forgot to mention but the cpu wants to have my cache on like 1.15v-1.20v when I have it on auto/adaptive or if I change it back to stock bios settings


Hmm I was under the impression that 1.17v (I set 1.15v in bios but it measures 1.17) was quite low, I will see if it can run any lower then!

IS there any risk to the CPU or any problem with running 1.15-1.2v cache voltage all the time with no downvolt at idle? My cpu still measures low watts at idle (about 3-5w) but the cache voltage is stuck at 1.17v...


----------



## Nicholars

Jeez the accuracy of the voltage entered vs actual voltage is not very good....

If I enter minus 0.05v offset on the cache voltage.... The actual voltage is 1.174v

If I enter minus 0.065v offset on the cache voltage.... The actual voltage is 1.132v

LOL nice... 0.015v difference entered, actual difference 0.041v


----------



## MaeTroX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Hmm I was under the impression that 1.17v (I set 1.15v in bios but it measures 1.17) was quite low, I will see if it can run any lower then!
> 
> IS there any risk to the CPU or any problem with running 1.15-1.2v cache voltage all the time with no downvolt at idle? My cpu still measures low watts at idle (about 3-5w) but the cache voltage is stuck at 1.17v...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Jeez the accuracy of the voltage entered vs actual voltage is not very good....
> 
> If I enter minus 0.05v offset on the cache voltage.... The actual voltage is 1.174v
> 
> If I enter minus 0.065v offset on the cache voltage.... The actual voltage is 1.132v
> 
> LOL nice... 0.015v difference entered, actual difference 0.041v


Hehe, I kind of gave up on the offset and adaptive and just run with fixed values, as the voltage I run fixed is like 0.10v less on both core and cache when my computer was under load, so as I see it its better in the long run then having it at offset and adaptive, and the "idle" voltage of 0.780 vs mine 1.05 is minimal so I see no harm with leaving it like that.

But harm, hard to say. Like I said if I diden't touch mine it wantedd to use up to 1.20 so I guess they have measuered the life of the cpu at that voltage? and should be the same with yours. But I could be wrong


----------



## PalominoCreek

Hey everyone, I used to post here a few months ago, I had recently acquired a 4670k and well, I overclocked something for the first time in my life. After a few tries I finally settled on 42x which is by you guys standards probably really mild, and I agree. However there's a few factors that don't allow me to OC further: first of all I'm on 1.275v, anything lower than that and it seems to crash in pretty much every benchmark I throw at it. Secondly, my case is small and my H75 is reaching temps of around 73C when overclocking which is pretty scary (probably the fact it's hot right now influences it too) and honestly idle temps are not that great either. I see 35 (core max temp) minimum, it only goes below that when it's the first time I turn it on after a night sleep (usually 29C which lasts for about 5 minutes -_-) and the sudden changes in temp are also scary. When I open up Chrome it literally jumps up to 50C for a brief moment, usually does that when it goes from 0% load to x% quickly but maybe it's normal behavior.

Anyways, I'm interested in OC'ing it again but I have no idea what to do. Maybe it's just a bad chip, but maybe there's settings on my BIOS that aren't correct (very likely). The reason I'm interested is mostly for benchmarks, like Firestrike which score you points the higher the OC etc., ;P since I suppose I won't be seeing any real difference if I do manage to go up to 43x or 44x.

I could give you the details of my BIOS settings if you are interested in helping me out, although I think that to further OC I might need to get a better cooler/case first.


----------



## c64ocuk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> Hey everyone, I used to post here a few months ago, I had recently acquired a 4670k and well, I overclocked something for the first time in my life. After a few tries I finally settled on 42x which is by you guys standards probably really mild, and I agree. However there's a few factors that don't allow me to OC further: first of all I'm on 1.275v, anything lower than that and it seems to crash in pretty much every benchmark I throw at it. Secondly, my case is small and my H75 is reaching temps of around 73C when overclocking which is pretty scary (probably the fact it's hot right now influences it too) and honestly idle temps are not that great either. I see 35 (core max temp) minimum, it only goes below that when it's the first time I turn it on after a night sleep (usually 29C which lasts for about 5 minutes -_-) and the sudden changes in temp are also scary. When I open up Chrome it literally jumps up to 50C for a brief moment, usually does that when it goes from 0% load to x% quickly but maybe it's normal behavior.
> 
> Anyways, I'm interested in OC'ing it again but I have no idea what to do. Maybe it's just a bad chip, but maybe there's settings on my BIOS that aren't correct (very likely). The reason I'm interested is mostly for benchmarks, like Firestrike which score you points the higher the OC etc., ;P since I suppose I won't be seeing any real difference if I do manage to go up to 43x or 44x.
> 
> I could give you the details of my BIOS settings if you are interested in helping me out, although I think that to further OC I might need to get a better cooler/case first.


Read the first page again are you overclocking the uncore ? it's not really needed doesn't add much performance
most two important things are vcore and VCCIN I have my VCCIN at 2.04 volts which allows me 1.275 volts for 4.5ghz uncore voltage is auto and ratio is 33x


----------



## PalominoCreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c64ocuk*
> 
> Read the first page again are you overclocking the uncore ? it's not really needed doesn't add much performance
> most two important things are vcore and VCCIN I have my VCCIN at 2.04 volts which allows me 1.275 volts for 4.5ghz uncore voltage is auto and ratio is 33x


VCCIN 1.9V

Uncore, eh, I could just leave it to default, I don't care much about it, I understand it's useless but it's at 36x so not much of an OC.

As someone has already answered (so quickly!) I'll just drop some details. I use the x264 encode test to stress the CPU, but as I said since temps are so damn high I'm not fond of testing too often. Speedstep is disabled, the C states are disabled (when overclocking). Voltages are on override mode, and most other funky settings like PLL and such are at default/auto.


----------



## bobbavet

wrong thread. lols


----------



## PalominoCreek

Crashed at 1.260v 43x/ VRIN 1.940V, Uncore 33 auto voltage.

Just a bad chip I guess.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> Crashed at 1.260v 43x/ VRIN 1.940V, Uncore 33 auto voltage.
> 
> Just a bad chip I guess.


Define "crash". That's a pretty vague term. Did you get a BSOD, a hard lock-up, etc? All of these things can help people figure out what's going on, they're symptoms that hint at the cause. I've seen so many people mess with their cards for a bit, then just give up and say they just have a bad chip. Untrue, you just haven't learned enough to properly OC that chip. Not meant to be rude, I'm speaking from personal experience here. I had similar feelings about my chip when I first started overclocking it.

If you read the pages of this thread, I'm sure you'll find that every single question you might have, has already been answered and every concern you've ever had has more than likely been discussed in here. This is what I learned when I first found this thread. There are 876 pages of people with various boards and configurations who have spent over a year overclocking these chips. Granted, that is an intimidating number of pages, but there is a search function. Ignoring the previous pages just seems like such a waste.

How did you end up at 1.94v for the VRIN? Were you hitting 101 BSODs, and you raised it until you got stable at 1.94? Seems like you should be able to drop that to 1.88 or 1.9v, 1.94 seems a bit high for just 1.26v on the VID.


----------



## PalominoCreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Define "crash". That's a pretty vague term. Did you get a BSOD, a hard lock-up, etc? All of these things can help people figure out what's going on, they're symptoms that hint at the cause. I've seen so many people mess with their cards for a bit, then just give up and say they just have a bad chip. Untrue, you just haven't learned enough to properly OC that chip. Not meant to be rude, I'm speaking from personal experience here. I had similar feelings about my chip when I first started overclocking it.
> 
> If you read the pages of this thread, I'm sure you'll find that every single question you might have, has already been answered and every concern you've ever had has more than likely been discussed in here. This is what I learned when I first found this thread. There are 876 pages of people with various boards and configurations who have spent over a year overclocking these chips. Granted, that is an intimidating number of pages, but there is a search function. Ignoring the previous pages just seems like such a waste.
> 
> How did you end up at 1.94v for the VRIN? Were you hitting 101 BSODs, and you raised it until you got stable at 1.94? Seems like you should be able to drop that to 1.88 or 1.9v, 1.94 seems a bit high for just 1.26v on the VID.


I'm usually not home when it happens but when I turn on the monitor I see a BSOD screen with written CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT which I think is a pretty standard error when overclocking. However it's usually stuck at a certain % number meaning the system literally freezed before it could create the dump file.

I got confused though, I meant 1.940 VCIN which is Input voltage (at least on my board), I always had it at 1.900V but I gave it 0,40V more just to see how well it fared, but it crashed anyway. I also set my Uncore at 34x and auto voltage, changing it from my default which was 38x/1.170 voltage which I admit is just a voltage I randomly keyed in but seemed to be stable. If you think I should lower the input voltage I will, but as this particular chip has always crashed on me at voltages under 1.270+ so I'm a little scared to do that. The point of my first post is to know if I'm doing something wrong and if there's a way I could be stable with less than 1.270 volts on such a mild overclock (42x).

I'm not gonna look through 876 pages, and I have no idea what to search for. If you don't wanna help I'm not forcing anyone to, hell, I wasn't even expecting such prompt replies. If you wanna keep helping go ahead, I'm willing to give away more details about my problem. Even if I do search every situation is different. Different motherboards, cooling systems, expectations, etc. may influence.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> I'm usually not home when it happens but when I turn on the monitor I see a BSOD screen with written CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT which I think is a pretty standard error when overclocking. However it's usually stuck at a certain % number meaning the system literally freezed before it could create the dump file.


That actually gives a lot of information right there. If you're crashing because of vcore or uncore, you'll get 124's as some of your crashes AFAIK. In some weird cases, vcore has also given me another crash, 9c i think. It can be all three, 124, 101 and 9c - but it's usually a mix of 124 and 101.

The ONLY problem that gives me exclusive or near-exclusive 0x0101 bluescreens (clock watchdog timeout) is lack of input voltage or bad setting there with LLC etc. That's also the only problem that makes the crash dump regularly freeze halfway through.

If you want to get stable and then adjust from there, start basic.

Set cache/uncore/ring (whatever it's called for you) to 33x with 1.15v.
Set input voltage LLC to max.
Set input voltage to 1.85.
Set vcore to 1.2

then you can change only one option: Core clock speed. It'll be stable at some point, but start at 4ghz and see if you can go up or down after it passes or fails tests.

After you have a stable OC that way, you can adjust it gently - if you jump in at a higher vcore than 1.2, it's quite hard to have a good feeling for how much input voltage you need to set for your CPU/motherboard or if your vcore is borderline ok or not. Setting too much vcore can make it even harder to stabilize a Haswell CPU, which is one of the reasons why it's hard to jump in higher


----------



## PalominoCreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> That actually gives a lot of information right there. If you're crashing because of vcore or uncore, you'll get 124's as some of your crashes AFAIK. In some weird cases, vcore has also given me another crash, 9c i think. It can be all three, 124, 101 and 9c - but it's usually a mix of 124 and 101.
> 
> The ONLY problem that gives me exclusive or near-exclusive 0x0101 bluescreens (clock watchdog timeout) is lack of input voltage or bad setting there with LLC etc. That's also the only problem that makes the crash dump regularly freeze halfway through.
> 
> If you want to get stable and then adjust from there, start basic.
> 
> Set cache/uncore/ring (whatever it's called for you) to 33x with 1.15v.
> Set input voltage LLC to max.
> Set input voltage to 1.85.
> Set vcore to 1.2
> 
> then you can change only one option: Core clock speed. It'll be stable at some point, but start at 4ghz and see if you can go up or down after it passes or fails tests.
> 
> After you have a stable OC that way, you can adjust it gently - if you jump in at a higher vcore than 1.2, it's quite hard to have a good feeling for how much input voltage you need to set for your CPU/motherboard or if your vcore is borderline ok or not. Setting too much vcore can make it even harder to stabilize a Haswell CPU, which is one of the reasons why it's hard to jump in higher


LLC voltage is already at Max. Input Voltage is already at 1.950V and it keeps crashing, and Vcore was at 1.260 when I tested for 43x. D:


----------



## sav4

@cyro999 very good info in that post .thankyou


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> LLC voltage is already at Max. Input Voltage is already at 1.950V and it keeps crashing, and Vcore was at 1.260 when I tested for 43x. D:


so double check the cache/uncore/ring setting, drop to 1.2vcore, 1.85 input and 40x core, it should work.

If you have a setting that doesn't work on Haswell and you're not at a low vcore, especially if you are having problems.. it's hard to go from anything but "X and Y works 100mhz down". Even with that info is can be annoying sometimes


----------



## ried16

if you have uncore set to 36
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> LLC voltage is already at Max. Input Voltage is already at 1.950V and it keeps crashing, and Vcore was at 1.260 when I tested for 43x. D:


if you have your uncore voltage set to auto it might be undervolting. thats common with some boards. it happened with mine when i overclocked past a certain point.


----------



## PalominoCreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ried16*
> 
> if you have uncore set to 36
> if you have your uncore voltage set to auto it might be undervolting. thats common with some boards. it happened with mine when i overclocked past a certain point.


Well, the other guy told me to just leave Uncore to default and auto voltage so I did that. I guess I'll just go back to my old voltage then. Thanks guys.


----------



## Cyro999

33x uncore @ 1.15v is usually safe


----------



## ried16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> Well, the other guy told me to just leave Uncore to default and auto voltage so I did that. I guess I'll just go back to my old voltage then. Thanks guys.[/quote
> my bad i meant to delete the part about the 36 uncore after i saw you changed it to 33. But like the last poster said set your uncore voltage to 1.15 until you find your max stable overclock then you can push your uncore ratio higher if you like until it becomes unstable then back it down or just leave it at 33. Theres not much to be gained by raising your uncore ratio but some people prefer to squeeze every little bit out of it.


----------



## PalominoCreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ried16*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> Well, the other guy told me to just leave Uncore to default and auto voltage so I did that. I guess I'll just go back to my old voltage then. Thanks guys.[/quote
> my bad i meant to delete the part about the 36 uncore after i saw you changed it to 33. But like the last poster said set your uncore voltage to 1.15 until you find your max stable overclock then you can push your uncore ratio higher if you like until it becomes unstable then back it down or just leave it at 33. Theres not much to be gained by raising your uncore ratio but some people prefer to squeeze every little bit out of it.
> 
> 
> 
> Gotcha. I'll try oc'ing tonight.
Click to expand...


----------



## sav4

Something I have observed with overclocking is if I get a hard lock up no mater what I do I can not run a previous stable oc .
I then have to reinstall windows to correct it how are you guys getting around this ?reinstalling or repairing on win 8.1 ?


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sav4*
> 
> Something I have observed with overclocking is if I get a hard lock up no mater what I do I can not run a previous stable oc .
> I then have to reinstall windows to correct it how are you guys getting around this ?reinstalling or repairing on win 8.1 ?


Windows shouldn't be affecting your BIOS settings like that. Have you tried clearing the CMOS on your board instead of reinstalling Windows?


----------



## sav4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Windows shouldn't be affecting your BIOS settings like that. Have you tried clearing the CMOS on your board instead of reinstalling Windows?


Yer reset back and still there seems windows gets corrupted and affects stability.


----------



## Nicholars

How can I set it so that idle does not go below a certain voltage? Currently it goes right down to about 0.01v which I think is causing USB drop outs on my DAC. How do I set it so that it does not go below 0.05v?

Do I need to disable some of the Cstates such as C6 and C7? I don't really understand it is complicated.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> How can I set it so that idle does not go below a certain voltage? Currently it goes right down to about 0.01v which I think is causing USB drop outs on my DAC. How do I set it so that it does not go below 0.05v?
> 
> Do I need to disable some of the Cstates such as C6 and C7? I don't really understand it is complicated.


I'm not sure how the voltage on the CPU package would cause USB drop-outs, but if you want to limit the drops you can just disable C6/7. That'll keep the idle voltage around 0.7-0.8V.


----------



## faizy450

I just want to make sure my cooling is more than adequate before I overclock.

I'm using prime95 v27.7 and I've reported these temps on stock speed:

http://gyazo.com/2d8c1edb3961f4fc17183281fec4b0c5

However with prime95 v28.5 (latest), temps spike up to 85C on stock speeds.

http://gyazo.com/6e9fd63a16982e848a63aaafe8b61768

Now I know prime95 (atleast the newer versions) aren't meant to be used for Haswell processors, but should I be worried?

My specs are:

Intel 4670k processor
Asus Maximus VII Ranger motherboard (Z97)
GTX 770
2x4gb Corsair Vengeance LP ram @ 1866mhz
Be Quiet! Dark Rock pro 3 cooler
EVGA G2 750W Gold PSU

I've found that AIDA64/XTU pass at 4.4ghz @ 1.255, but after assuming I was stable, GTA crashed, so I ran prime95 and my pc reset instantly. Im worried about my temps, and hopefully I can get some suggestions on what to do next. Can I get some reassurance/otherwise that my temps are fine at stock?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faizy450*
> 
> I just want to make sure my cooling is more than adequate before I overclock.
> 
> I'm using prime95 v27.7 and I've reported these temps on stock speed:
> 
> http://gyazo.com/2d8c1edb3961f4fc17183281fec4b0c5
> 
> However with prime95 v28.5 (latest), temps spike up to 85C on stock speeds.
> 
> http://gyazo.com/6e9fd63a16982e848a63aaafe8b61768
> 
> Now I know prime95 (atleast the newer versions) aren't meant to be used for Haswell processors, but should I be worried?
> 
> My specs are:
> 
> Intel 4670k processor
> Asus Maximus VII Ranger motherboard (Z97)
> GTX 770
> 2x4gb Corsair Vengeance LP ram @ 1866mhz
> Be Quiet! Dark Rock pro 3 cooler
> EVGA G2 750W Gold PSU
> 
> I've found that AIDA64/XTU pass at 4.4ghz @ 1.255, but after assuming I was stable, GTA crashed, so I ran prime95 and my pc reset instantly. Im worried about my temps, and hopefully I can get some suggestions on what to do next. Can I get some reassurance/otherwise that my temps are fine at stock?


Why are you worried about your temps? You're not going to his Prime temps in GTA V. There's a temp chart in the first post.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> I'm not sure how the voltage on the CPU package would cause USB drop-outs, but if you want to limit the drops you can just disable C6/7. That'll keep the idle voltage around 0.7-0.8V.


I don't know but the USB controller is on the Haswell chip and when I disable Cstates and leave the CPU at full speed on performance windows power settings, I have had about 2 drop outs in 5 days, before I was getting a lot more than that... IDK why but it seems to be connected to that. Maybe someone who knows more about it can comment,


----------



## faizy450

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Why are you worried about your temps? You're not going to his Prime temps in GTA V. There's a temp chart in the first post.


Just concerned about the voltage I needed to get an OC clock. I was reaching 60C on an OC playing just League of Legends last night, haven't even tried GTA but I suspect atleast 10C higher.

Also, I know it doesn't say it in your guide, but would you recommend at all using adaptive voltage after I've found a stable vcore? I can't find the cstate option in my bios and thus idle voltages are fairly high off the bat.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faizy450*
> 
> Just concerned about the voltage I needed to get an OC clock. I was reaching 60C on an OC playing just League of Legends last night, haven't even tried GTA but I suspect atleast 10C higher.
> 
> Also, I know it doesn't say it in your guide, but would you recommend at all using adaptive voltage after I've found a stable vcore? I can't find the cstate option in my bios and thus idle voltages are fairly high off the bat.


I don't play LoL so I can't really comment on that. If you really are getting 70c (check to make sure), then something is wrong. According to my chart, at 1.25v I got 53C in BF3, basically close to 100% usage, give or take another 3C or so. I was using Noctua D14, which isn't light years ahead of your cooler.


----------



## faizy450

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I don't play LoL so I can't really comment on that. If you really are getting 70c (check to make sure), then something is wrong. According to my chart, at 1.25v I got 53C in BF3, basically close to 100% usage, give or take another 3C or so. I was using Noctua D14, which isn't light years ahead of your cooler.


Yeah, which is why I'm concerned. I think it should be around the same as BF3 (give or take). If you play GTA5, do you know what kind of temps should be expected at stock speeds?

I've even made sure my cooler was seated properly and my case/room has more than sufficient airflow, so I'm pretty confused now.

Here are my temps using AIDA:
http://gyazo.com/149feead75fb57a919fecf11051158b4

Stock speed. In your opinion would you say they're high or fine for my setup?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faizy450*
> 
> Yeah, which is why I'm concerned. I think it should be around the same as BF3 (give or take). If you play GTA5, do you know what kind of temps should be expected at stock speeds?
> 
> I've even made sure my cooler was seated properly and my case/room has more than sufficient airflow, so I'm pretty confused now.
> 
> Here are my temps using AIDA:
> http://gyazo.com/149feead75fb57a919fecf11051158b4
> 
> Stock speed. In your opinion would you say they're high or fine for my setup?


I think the temps you're getting in that picture is high because it's at stock. Probably a longshot but I'd check the voltage drawn under load just to make sure nothing wonky is happening there.

I can run GTA V on stock for you in a bit if you want.

I have a friend that asks me about high temps but he sits in a 100F room, and I had to keep asking questions until I found out that forget the computer, he was going to overheat himself. I'm assuming you're not doing that to yourself.


----------



## Cloudy

So I've left my overclocks off for a while and forgot where to put in the voltages for adaptive mode after getting everything dialed in again on manual. Just to make sure, "Total Adaptive Mode CPU Core Voltage" is the right spot correct?


----------



## faizy450

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I think the temps you're getting in that picture is high because it's at stock. Probably a longshot but I'd check the voltage drawn under load just to make sure nothing wonky is happening there.
> 
> I can run GTA V on stock for you in a bit if you want.
> 
> I have a friend that asks me about high temps but he sits in a 100F room, and I had to keep asking questions until I found out that forget the computer, he was going to overheat himself. I'm assuming you're not doing that to yourself.


Voltage under load is around 1.24. My room is a cool 21-22C.

It would be great if you could run GTA at stock for a bit.

What would you say the temps should roughly be with my setup?

Getting 50C max on League with no OC now. Still concerned why AIDA temps are high.

Edit: It fluctuates between 1,146 and 1.246 using AIDA64 to test.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> I don't know but the USB controller is on the Haswell chip and when I disable Cstates and leave the CPU at full speed on performance windows power settings, I have had about 2 drop outs in 5 days, before I was getting a lot more than that... IDK why but it seems to be connected to that. Maybe someone who knows more about it can comment,


As far as I know, the USB controller is on the chipset (the old southbridge, not the CPU). My guess would be it isn't the voltage itself that is causing problems, but something with the power saving, either the CPU sleeping or something else in the settings. Do you have any USB related settings in the Power Saving options in Windows?

If disabling C6 works then it works, but it feels more like a workaround than an actual fix.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faizy450*
> 
> Voltage under load is around 1.24. My room is a cool 21-22C.
> 
> It would be great if you could run GTA at stock for a bit.
> 
> What would you say the temps should roughly be with my setup?
> 
> Getting 50C max on League with no OC now. Still concerned why AIDA temps are high.
> 
> Edit: It fluctuates between 1,146 and 1.246 using AIDA64 to test.


Due to uh, unforseen circumstances, I couldn't get GTA V to work, I have to redownload the entire thing over.

I got 53C in BF4 though. It's 60 player map conquest. D14 is even using low noise adapter. Voltage under load at stock is like 1.07 or so.


----------



## faizy450

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Due to uh, unforseen circumstances, I couldn't get GTA V to work, I have to redownload the entire thing over.
> I got 53C in BF4 though. It's 60 player map conquest. 57C in chess. D14 is even using low noise adapter. Voltage under load at stock is like 1.07 or so.


Why the hell is my voltage under load so high? That's got to be the reason for high temps then. It fluctuates in XTU and AIDA64. Any ideas?

Edit: My voltage is just on bios default (auto)


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faizy450*
> 
> Why the hell is my voltage under load so high? That's got to be the reason for high temps then. It fluctuates in XTU and AIDA64. Any ideas?


Fluctuating a little bit is normal. When you said voltage under load is 1.24v I thought you meant overclocked? If you're getting 1.24v stock doing Aida then that sounds like adaptive voltage (and if that's the case, the voltage shouldn't be so high when actually gaming).


----------



## faizy450

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Fluctuating a little bit is normal. When you said voltage under load is 1.24v I thought you meant overclocked? If you're getting 1.24v stock doing Aida then that sounds like adaptive voltage (and if that's the case, the voltage shouldn't be so high when actually gaming).


Nope, took the OC off just to test stability/temps without an OC. Everything right now is without an OC. Voltage is on "Auto" on bios - just loaded bios defaults and still the same.

Editing in: Tried undervolting, and looked like I could get down to atleast 1.18V at stock clock on manual. Was nice and stable here but too lazy to try to go down further, instead I'm going to attempt to overclock.

I'm at 4.4ghz @ 1.210V and typing this message right now, whether its 100% stable I highly doubt, considering GTA made my PC reset at same clock at 1.26V. Any ideas why I'm stable browsing at 1.210 but not gaming at 1.26? Is this common?

Also, the thing I hate about manual is even at idle my voltage is at 1.210V. Cstate is enabled but the thing just doesn't budge. What can I do for this?

Cheers.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> As far as I know, the USB controller is on the chipset (the old southbridge, not the CPU). My guess would be it isn't the voltage itself that is causing problems, but something with the power saving, either the CPU sleeping or something else in the settings. Do you have any USB related settings in the Power Saving options in Windows?
> 
> If disabling C6 works then it works, but it feels more like a workaround than an actual fix.


I dont really know much about it, but I read somewhere that "Haswell moves the USB onto the CPU" I don't know exactly what that means... I have tried all power settings under USB in performance and also in device manager changed the USB hub settings to not power off. IDK what else to try, currently I have had no dropouts using Cstates enabled (all of them) and setting minimum CPU to 50%, hopefully this will continue to work because USB dropouts on dac are very annoying!


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> I dont really know THAT much about it, but I read somewhere that "Haswell moves the USB onto the CPU" I don't know exactly what that means... I have tried all power settings under USB in performance and also in device manager changed the USB hub settings to not power off. IDK what else to try, currently I have had no dropouts using Cstates enabled (all of them) and setting minimum CPU to 50%, hopefully this will continue to work because USB dropouts on dac are very annoying!


I have an Odac and I've never had problems with low idle voltage.


----------



## Farmer Boe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faizy450*
> 
> Nope, took the OC off just to test stability/temps without an OC. Everything right now is without an OC. Voltage is on "Auto" on bios - just loaded bios defaults and still the same.
> 
> Editing in: Tried undervolting, and looked like I could get down to atleast 1.18V at stock clock on manual. Was nice and stable here but too lazy to try to go down further, instead I'm going to attempt to overclock.
> 
> I'm at 4.4ghz @ 1.210V and typing this message right now, whether its 100% stable I highly doubt, considering GTA made my PC reset at same clock at 1.26V. Any ideas why I'm stable browsing at 1.210 but not gaming at 1.26? Is this common?
> 
> Also, the thing I hate about manual is even at idle my voltage is at 1.210V. Cstate is enabled but the thing just doesn't budge. What can I do for this?
> 
> Cheers.


Never leave your voltage on "auto" even when not overclocking. Nearly all Haswell chips work fine at 1.0v to 1.1v under load so if you're seeing high temps with auto voltage, now you know why. Most motherboard bios' overcompensate to have maximum processor compatibility/stability.

If you want to overclock, I'd suggest seeing how much voltage your CPU cooler can handle (1.3 vcore maybe) and start dialing up the overclock till your run into stability issues. You'll want to use a variety of stress tests and gaming benchmarks to be sure of your overclock. As long as you're under 90C for your stress tests, you are good to go.

Also, fill out your Rig Builder info so we can see what you're using at a glance to help you better.


----------



## faizy450

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farmer Boe*
> 
> Never leave your voltage on "auto" even when not overclocking. Nearly all Haswell chips work fine at 1.0v to 1.1v under load so if you're seeing high temps with auto voltage, now you know why. Most motherboard bios' overcompensate to have maximum processor compatibility/stability.
> 
> If you want to overclock, I'd suggest seeing how much voltage your CPU cooler can handle (1.3 vcore maybe) and start dialing up the overclock till your run into stability issues. You'll want to use a variety of stress tests and gaming benchmarks to be sure of your overclock. As long as you're under 90C for your stress tests, you are good to go.
> 
> Also, fill out your Rig Builder info so we can see what you're using at a glance to help you better.


Yup, figured out my chip can run stock clocks at 1.05 vcore and probably less (didn't bother to check).

Kind of annoying actually. CUrrently testing a 4.4Ghz clock @ 1.245, seems stable with IBT, but IBT gives high temps (80+) compared to XTU, AIDA, OCCT, etc.


----------



## Farmer Boe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faizy450*
> 
> Yup, figured out my chip can run stock clocks at 1.05 vcore and probably less (didn't bother to check).
> 
> Kind of annoying actually. CUrrently testing a 4.4Ghz clock @ 1.245, seems stable with IBT, but IBT gives high temps (80+) compared to XTU, AIDA, OCCT, etc.


Yes, IBT is an old school test which places a unnecessarily harsh load on modern processors. I would avoid IBT unless you like the see the GFLOPS score. I would stick with AIDA and OCCT for the stress testing on Haswell chips.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farmer Boe*
> 
> Yes, IBT is an old school test which places a unnecessarily harsh load on modern processors. I would avoid IBT unless you like the see the GFLOPS score. I would stick with AIDA and OCCT for the stress testing on Haswell chips.


If you run the updated version of the IBT test (everyone is running 2011 version lol) that actually supports Haswell instructions, you'd be @100c and throttling, not at 80c.


----------



## faizy450

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> If you run the updated version of the IBT test (everyone is running 2011 version lol) that actually supports Haswell instructions, you'd be @100c and throttling, not at 80c.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farmer Boe*
> 
> Yes, IBT is an old school test which places a unnecessarily harsh load on modern processors. I would avoid IBT unless you like the see the GFLOPS score. I would stick with AIDA and OCCT for the stress testing on Haswell chips.


SO I gather from this that my temps are fine but I should avoid IBT? I liked using it because it found instability much faster than AIDA or OCCT did. Infact I've only used OCCT for around 5 mins, I didn't really know what settings to use and preferred the straightforward AIDA/XTU. What settings should I use for OCCT?

I ran AIDA for an hour with no crash, so ended it, and XBT crashed on the 2nd pass at maximum.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faizy450*
> 
> SO I gather from this that my temps are fine but I should avoid IBT? I liked using it because it found instability much faster than AIDA or OCCT did. Infact I've only used OCCT for around 5 mins, I didn't really know what settings to use and preferred the straightforward AIDA/XTU. What settings should I use for OCCT?
> 
> I ran AIDA for an hour with no crash, so ended it, and XBT crashed on the 2nd pass at maximum.


I'd either run x264 overnight or 27.9 Prime personally.


----------



## faizy450

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I'd either run x264 overnight or 27.9 Prime personally.


Is this Prime 27.9 Small FFt's or blend?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faizy450*
> 
> Is this Prime 27.9 Small FFt's or blend?


Meh, large/blend will be slightly cooler.


----------



## faizy450

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Meh, large/blend will be slightly cooler.


I'll do small fft's then I think


----------



## faizy450

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Meh, large/blend will be slightly cooler.


Would you actually recommend adaptive mode for cpu core voltage after I've found stability, or would you personally stick to manual? I'm running 4.4 @ 1.249, and the thing about manual is it never downvolts itself when idle and that bothers me.

Also, out of curiosity, in IBT what do the speeds/gflops etc mean?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faizy450*
> 
> Would you actually recommend adaptive mode for cpu core voltage after I've found stability, or would you personally stick to manual? I'm running 4.4 @ 1.249, and the thing about manual is it never downvolts itself when idle and that bothers me.
> 
> Also, out of curiosity, in IBT what do the speeds/gflops etc mean?


I am running adaptive right now. Just don't accidentally run Prime95 etc. on adaptive.

The the speed in IBT shows you the speed of the processor at floating point operations. It's one way to test the calculating speed of a CPU, but AFAIK it's not relevant to your typical user who runs some rendering, some gaming, etc. Supercomputers are measured with that metric, but then again, people don't game or render some videos with super computers, they have a very different workload that's not really relevant to us.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faizy450*
> 
> SO I gather from this that my temps are fine but I should avoid IBT? I liked using it because it found instability much faster than AIDA or OCCT did. Infact I've only used OCCT for around 5 mins, I didn't really know what settings to use and preferred the straightforward AIDA/XTU. What settings should I use for OCCT?
> 
> I ran AIDA for an hour with no crash, so ended it, and XBT crashed on the 2nd pass at maximum.


Prime95 28.5 large FFT (1344 specifically, probably some others) actually crashes the CPU easier than Linpack (IBT) while being as much as ~30c cooler. Power usage (temperatures) do not strongly correlate to voltage requirements to be stable.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faizy450*
> 
> Would you actually recommend adaptive mode for cpu core voltage after I've found stability, or would you personally stick to manual? I'm running 4.4 @ 1.249, and the thing about manual is it never downvolts itself when idle and that bothers me.
> 
> Also, out of curiosity, in IBT what do the speeds/gflops etc mean?


FLOPS stands for Floating Point Operations Per Second.

Haswell gets about 200gflops on a quad core at 4ghz unless you're benchmarking with old instruction sets.

Idle should downvolt on manual. A LOT of people saying that it doesn't are actually looking at the VID sensor, instead of the vcore sensor. Vcore drops on idle, but VID does not. A lot of sensors, like the one in cpu-z - are actually labed "core voltage" when they don't track the core voltage, they track the VID.

VID is not Vcore.

There might be some boards which cannot downvolt with manual, but most can.


----------



## BoredErica

In my testing, Prime v28.3 was the only test that crashed my computer while testing the thermals for the temperature chart, despite Linpack hitting throttling point. I think x264 is best for cool stresser over longer periods of time, Prime 27 for hard test, and Prime 28 for stability fanatics or just for lols. Linpack just to see large numbers in the temperature readings.

I don't think it's a given that Prime small is a harsher CPU stress test than large.


----------



## faizy450

Still crashing at 4.4 @ 1.252V. It could be that I have such a **** chip, or I've done something wrong in my bios.

I've attached a few screenshots and would greatly appreciate if anybody could have a look and see if all is fine (or not).






Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Prime95 28.5 large FFT (1344 specifically, probably some others) actually crashes the CPU easier than Linpack (IBT) while being as much as ~30c cooler. Power usage (temperatures) do not strongly correlate to voltage requirements to be stable.
> FLOPS stands for Floating Point Operations Per Second.
> 
> Haswell gets about 200gflops on a quad core at 4ghz unless you're benchmarking with old instruction sets.
> 
> Idle should downvolt on manual. A LOT of people saying that it doesn't are actually looking at the VID sensor, instead of the vcore sensor. Vcore drops on idle, but VID does not. A lot of sensors, like the one in cpu-z - are actually labed "core voltage" when they don't track the core voltage, they track the VID.
> 
> VID is not Vcore.
> 
> There might be some boards which cannot downvolt with manual, but most can.


I'm getting around 120 on IBT with a 4.4ghz clock using a 4670k. What gives?

Do I need to change any setting in my bios for manual to downvolt on idle? I'm looking at the VID sensor and as you said it's not what I should be looking at, but when my voltage mode is on auto that value fluctuates from anywhere between 0.7 to 1.2, but on manual it is static at 1.25. Is this ok?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I am running adaptive right now. Just don't accidentally run Prime95 etc. on adaptive.
> 
> The the speed in IBT shows you the speed of the processor at floating point operations. It's one way to test the calculating speed of a CPU, but AFAIK it's not relevant to your typical user who runs some rendering, some gaming, etc. Supercomputers are measured with that metric, but then again, people don't game or render some videos with super computers, they have a very different workload that's not really relevant to us.


What about cpu cache voltage? Is that okay to set to adaptive aswell once I've stabilised my oc?


----------



## faizy450

Ignore this, I put everything into one big post above, sorry.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> I'm getting around 120 on IBT with a 4.4ghz clock using a 4670k. What gives?


You're using IBT, which only has instruction sets up to ~2011. It's just a packaged version of Linpack that's like 3-4 years old.

The newer instruction sets are capable of 200gflops @4ghz. You can run updated linpack with them.

Setting 1.252vcore in bios will give you 1.272 at load from the integrated voltage regulator. If that's not displayed to you, the sensor that you're using is bad. You might need more input voltage, 1.9 isn't neccesarily enough for that vcore. Try 1.95 - 2.0 input with a bit more vcore too if it doesn't work.

Also, [email protected] is normal as hell for a 4670k.


----------



## ried16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faizy450*
> 
> Would you actually recommend adaptive mode for cpu core voltage after I've found stability, or would you personally stick to manual? I'm running 4.4 @ 1.249, and the thing about manual is it never downvolts itself when idle and that bothers me.
> 
> Also, out of curiosity, in IBT what do the speeds/gflops etc mean?


if your using cpuz to check your vcore it will always read max voltage even when it shows your at idle speed. use hwinfo to check your vcore. in cpuz it will show my core speed at 800 but still says core voltyage is 1.361 when its actually .756.


----------



## faizy450

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> You're using IBT, which only has instruction sets up to ~2011. It's just a packaged version of Linpack that's like 3-4 years old.
> 
> The newer instruction sets are capable of 200gflops @4ghz. You can run updated linpack with them.
> 
> Setting 1.252vcore in bios will give you 1.272 at load from the integrated voltage regulator. If that's not displayed to you, the sensor that you're using is bad. You might need more input voltage, 1.9 isn't neccesarily enough for that vcore. Try 1.95 - 2.0 input with a bit more vcore too if it doesn't work.
> 
> Also, [email protected] is normal as hell for a 4670k.


So at 1.26 does that mean HWMonitor should show Vcore as 1.28 or so? It's showing vcore as 1.920 (screenshot below). Am I looking at the wrong thing?

If I find stability at 1.26 I'll see if I can lower it a little, then I'll set my cpu core to adaptive. Can I also set Cpu cache voltage to adaptive, or should I leave that at manual @ 1.185?

[email protected] seems stable thus far. If I crash I'll up the input voltage to 1.95.

What kind of temps should I expect with say, AIDA64 FPU/CPU/Cache or Prime95 small fft's. IBT is at a peak of 90.


----------



## faizy450

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ried16*
> 
> if your using cpuz to check your vcore it will always read max voltage even when it shows your at idle speed. use hwinfo to check your vcore. in cpuz it will show my core speed at 800 but still says core voltyage is 1.361 when its actually .756.


VCORE is dead set to 1.920/1.936 and doesn't move from there on HWMonitor:
http://gyazo.com/948be4b53c4431ac8adc3a1dfc0df484


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faizy450*
> 
> VCORE is dead set to 1.920/1.936 and doesn't move from there on HWMonitor:
> http://gyazo.com/948be4b53c4431ac8adc3a1dfc0df484


That would be the Input/VCCIN voltage - regardless of what HWMonitor is saying there. The max you might ever have set for the vcore would be ~1.5v. At this point or higher, you would need to go with more "exotic" cooling methods.

Sounds like the VIN4 might be your vcore reading.


----------



## faizy450

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> That would be the Input/VCCIN voltage - regardless of what HWMonitor is saying there. The max you might ever have set for the vcore would be ~1.5v. At this point or higher, you would need to go with more "exotic" cooling methods.


How can I check what the current vcore is at idle/load etc?

You updated your post, cheers. It doesn't drop down to lower values on idle however as Cyro said most motherboards should support. I'm confused.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faizy450*
> 
> How can I check what the current vcore is at idle/load etc?


I use HWInfo64 to show all that. The VID shows what you set in the BIOS, and the Vcore actually shows the vcore.


----------



## faizy450

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> I use HWInfo64 to show all that. The VID shows what you set in the BIOS, and the Vcore actually shows the vcore.


Ah sweet, downloaded this just now and still shows a static voltage at idle however









Mines reports 4 different vcores as opposed to just one; http://gyazo.com/e8197ccc058b389b872eb39715004fc2


----------



## Nicholars

Can I just switch of Cstate 6 and 7 without causing any problems? I want to disable them so I still get some power saving but not 6 and 7 as a) I think it is something to do with my USB DAC dropouts b) they are supposed to be laggy due to almost fully shutting down the CPU So can I leave Cstates enable but disable 6 and 7 without it causing any random BSOD or any other bad things?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Can I just switch of Cstate 6 and 7 without causing any problems? I want to disable them so I still get some power saving but not 6 and 7 as a) I think it is something to do with my USB DAC dropouts b) they are supposed to be laggy due to almost fully shutting down the CPU So can I leave Cstates enable but disable 6 and 7 without it causing any random BSOD or any other bad things?


Again, never had a problem with Cstates.

But, disabling it shouldn't cause any issues.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faizy450*
> 
> Ah sweet, downloaded this just now and still shows a static voltage at idle however
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mines reports 4 different vcores as opposed to just one; http://gyazo.com/e8197ccc058b389b872eb39715004fc2


Oh, freakin' Asus boards man.


----------



## faizy450

I believe my my chip is just complete dog **** or I'm just expecting too much out of it. Can't even get 4.3 at 1.26. So pissed.


----------



## kromar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faizy450*
> 
> I believe my my chip is just complete dog **** or I'm just expecting too much out of it. Can't even get 4.3 at 1.26. So pissed.


is your ram capable of running @1.5v? most ive seen is rated @ 1.65


----------



## faizy450

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kromar*
> 
> is your ram capable of running @1.5v? most ive seen is rated @ 1.65


Yeah, these are the sticks I have:

http://www.corsair.com/en-gb/vengeance-low-profile-8gb-dual-channel-ddr3-memory-kit-cml8gx3m2a1866c9r

It fails prime95 small fft's about 2-4 hours in, never passes 4 hours.

Edit: Managed to talk to Amazon who agreed to swap my 4670k for a 4690k. Here's hoping I get a better chip


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faizy450*
> 
> Yeah, these are the sticks I have:
> 
> http://www.corsair.com/en-gb/vengeance-low-profile-8gb-dual-channel-ddr3-memory-kit-cml8gx3m2a1866c9r
> 
> It fails prime95 small fft's about 2-4 hours in, never passes 4 hours.
> 
> Edit: Managed to talk to Amazon who agreed to swap my 4670k for a 4690k. Here's hoping I get a better chip


I would not worry about that, if it runs everything you use and does not ever crash then it is stable enough, 2-4 hours of prime 95 is WAYYY more stress than it will ever get in normal usage.


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faizy450*
> 
> Ah sweet, downloaded this just now and still shows a static voltage at idle however
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mines reports 4 different vcores as opposed to just one; http://gyazo.com/e8197ccc058b389b872eb39715004fc2


There's an hwinfo thread here where you can report your issues and the writer will usually try to fix them. The sensors on every board are different so it sounds like a real pain.

My board doesn't have a sensor for ring voltage. Maybe yours doesn't have one for core voltage....

Or maybe your vcore actually isn't dropping, if you don't have any of the power saving features enabled.


----------



## faizy450

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> There's an hwinfo thread here where you can report your issues and the writer will usually try to fix them. The sensors on every board are different so it sounds like a real pain.
> 
> My board doesn't have a sensor for ring voltage. Maybe yours doesn't have one for core voltage....
> 
> Or maybe your vcore actually isn't dropping, if you don't have any of the power saving features enabled.


I'm done overclocking till my new chip comes on Tuesday, but what sort of power saving features am I looking for in bios?


----------



## ried16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faizy450*
> 
> Yeah, these are the sticks I have:
> 
> http://www.corsair.com/en-gb/vengeance-low-profile-8gb-dual-channel-ddr3-memory-kit-cml8gx3m2a1866c9r
> 
> It fails prime95 small fft's about 2-4 hours in, never passes 4 hours.
> 
> Edit: Managed to talk to Amazon who agreed to swap my 4670k for a 4690k. Here's hoping I get a better chip


do you have one 2x4 kit or 2? if your running 4x4gb you may have to give your system agent voltage a bump up. you need to disable the cpu spread spectrum you have set to auto. as for the rest of your settings your board terminology is so freakin confusing compared to my gigabyte i'm lost. oh i see now your running 2x4gb so ignore the system agent voltage comment. i don't know what the cpu level up setting is but i noticed its set to auto that could be a problem and the info on the side of the bios screen says your cpu is running at 3400 instead of 4400 but your cache or uncore ratio is set to 36. that would make your uncore higher than your core and definatly cause issues. i don't see a llc setting on there anywhere i'm guessing its inside the extreme tweaking or external digi+ power control settings. i'm wondering what that base clk recovery setting at the end is for also.


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faizy450*
> 
> I'm done overclocking till my new chip comes on Tuesday, but what sort of power saving features am I looking for in bios?


Mostly cstates, c3, c6/c7. Also eist. Motherboards call these different things. It's probably c3 that lets voltage drop on idle.


----------



## TPCbench

Anyone here who experienced BSOD 0x124 during gaming but the system is stable in x264 Stability Test v2 ?

My Core i7 4790K @ 4.4 GHz using 1.16 Vcore is stable in x264 Stability Test v2 but I got a BSOD 0x124 when playing Witcher 3. It got me curious so I tried running x264 Stability Test v2 and Monster Hunter Online benchmark (1080p, 4x MSAA) simultaneously and I also got a BSOD 0x124. So, I tried running x264 Stability Test v2 and Unigine Heaven 4.0 (1080p, 8x MSAA, Ultra) and I got a BSOD.

I had to increase the core voltage to 1.200 V to gain stability in simultaneous (CPU and GPU) stress test.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TPCbench*
> 
> Anyone here who experienced BSOD 0x124 during gaming but the system is stable in x264 Stability Test v2 ?
> 
> My Core i7 4790K @ 4.4 GHz using 1.16 Vcore is stable in x264 Stability Test v2 but I got a BSOD 0x124 when playing Witcher 3. It got me curious so I tried running x264 Stability Test v2 and Monster Hunter Online benchmark (1080p, 4x MSAA) simultaneously and I also got a BSOD 0x124. So, I tried running x264 Stability Test v2 and Unigine Heaven 4.0 (1080p, 8x MSAA, Ultra) and I got a BSOD.
> 
> I had to increase the core voltage to 1.200 V to gain stability in simultaneous (CPU and GPU) stress test.


Sounds like you ran into some instability, and dealt with it appropriately.


----------



## blackhole2013

I upgraded my z87 mb to a gaming z97 mb for my 4790k but I think it runs so much better and I got the 4790k at 4.7 ghz 1.277v stable when before the z87 was stable to 46 1.225v with 16 gb ddr3 2400 ... what a nice upgrade so who think upgrading to a z97 might not be worth it im pleased with it ..


----------



## GoGoris

I have an i7-4790K I overclocked it at 46GHz 1.3V, 44 uncore 1.25V. LLC is at level 6.

I did not know that a higher uncore multiplier can hurt your core overclock till I read this forum.

I still have to test for complete stability (Just ran into instability and lowered it a bit), but should I lower my uncore to something like 40 (or even lower?) to get a higher overclocking headroom?

I use RealBench to stresstest (x264, gimp and rendering) and my temps are safe.


----------



## c64ocuk

Yes set it to 40x the default ( as recommended on page 1) could well allow you lower vcore per mhz on cpu
As you can see on page one there's no point overclocking the uncore


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoGoris*
> 
> I have an i7-4790K I overclocked it at 46GHz 1.3V, 44 uncore 1.25V. LLC is at level 6.
> 
> I did not know that a higher uncore multiplier can hurt your core overclock till I read this forum.
> I still have to test for complete stability (Just ran into instability and lowered it a bit), but should I lower my uncore to something like 40 (or even lower?) to get a higher overclocking headroom?
> I use RealBench to stresstest (x264, gimp and rendering) and my temps are safe.


You can probably lower uncore 2x and raise core 1-2x at the same core voltage.


----------



## JackCY

Anyone know of a Broadwell overclocking thread, some reviews that actually overclocked the CPUs etc.? Seems like most reviewers got some samples before release and weren't allowed to OC or something, no OC in reviews








I want to see what those 5th gen can do even if I'm not going to buy one.


----------



## koekwau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Anyone know of a Broadwell overclocking thread, some reviews that actually overclocked the CPUs etc.? Seems like most reviewers got some samples before release and weren't allowed to OC or something, no OC in reviews
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to see what those 5th gen can do even if I'm not going to buy one.


Think they received non-overclockable CPU's according to this website:
http://www.anandtech.com/show/9320/intel-broadwell-review-i7-5775c-i5-5765c/2
Quote:


> Broadwell-K, or is it Broadwell-C, or Broadwell-H?
> 
> In recent generations, Intel's overclocking processors have all been given the K designation except the Pentium G3258 which is a special edition model celebrating Pentium's 20th birthday (but affectionately called Pentium-K). Naturally then we assumed that even though we knew there would be Broadwell processors with Crystal Well, that any overclockable SKUs would be given the K name. But this is not the case, and as a result we have to deal with another identifier in Intel's product stack. Thankfully, C for Crystal Well is somewhat obvious, although it avoids the overclocking element.
> 
> Broadwell-H BGA (soldered)
> 
> Intel's other Crystal Well parts, those on Haswell that are for laptops and the three others in todays launch, are all called R. We're still not sure why they are called R, but now we have Crystal Well with R and C. Something tells me that it might have been easier to call the socketed ones i7-RK, but would you believe it Intel is already using RK for its Atom x3 chip agreement with Rockchip. That leaves i7-CK as a potential, although many users will still call them Broadwell-K, just for ease of use. Intel internally wants to differentiate the K product line from the Crystal Well products, although adding overclocking to the new socketed


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> Think they received non-overclockable CPU's according to this website:
> http://www.anandtech.com/show/9320/intel-broadwell-review-i7-5775c-i5-5765c/2


C is overclockable but...
Quote:


> It is also worth mentioning that early BIOSes might not allow overclocking, and this is primarily the reason why we are saving overclocking for another review.


meeeh

Mine supports it and new microcode is already available for 5th gen even if it might have not worked on older version.


----------



## flowtek

Indonesian Language
http://www.jagatoc.com/2015/06/first-look-overclocking-core-i7-5775c-broadwell/





flo


----------



## koekwau5

Pfuu 4.2Ghz @ 1.281V = crap.
Or Intel quitted giving out cherry picked ES samples or these are terrible overclockers ..


----------



## BoredErica

Broadwell isn't really a replacement for DC, everybody has been and continues to wait for Skylake.


----------



## flowtek

yeah, but i guess 4.2 broadwell equivalent to 4.6 - 4.8 DC, not worth to upgrade or sidegrade to be precise.

flo


----------



## Marc79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Broadwell isn't really a replacement for DC, everybody has been and continues to wait for Skylake.


pretty much this.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flowtek*
> 
> yeah, but i guess 4.2 broadwell equivalent to 4.6 - 4.8 DC, not worth to upgrade or sidegrade to be precise.
> 
> flo


More like 4.2 = 4.4


----------



## jjlee138

Hello gentleman,
This is my 1st overclock. I've been reading everything I can find for weeks and trying my best to assimilate the information. I've got what appears to be a semi-stable OC at 4.7ghz @1.27v. It's never crashed on me, but I'm referring to it as semi stable due to the fact that the longest I've run synthetic tests on it is 30min with P95 small and then blend. I'll run longer tests as I get things dialed in. *As you can see in HWinfo it shows that I've only overclocked the CPU Turbo. Is this all I should be overclocking on the Haswell's?* Please let me know if you see anything else here that might be concerning, as it's my 1st OC I'm a bit nervous that I missed something... Thank you for the assistance, this is a fantastic thread!

Also I'm using air cooling and I'm running about 5-8c hotter under synthetic tests (as pictured) with the case closed so I'm assuming I can bring that down with more than 1 exhaust and 2 intake fans.


----------



## Captivate

Hey folks. I just delidded my 4770K Haswell (using no IHS anymore, direct die with EK mount), and I'm wondering if my temperatures are any good. Right now I am at 4.3ghz and 1.3v (probably way too high for the speed I'm running) and I'm at around 50C when running the x264 test. I am very inexperienced with Haswell overclocking, but I can assume these are good temperatures? The 50C is my highest core, the rest hover between 43-50 I suppose. In the first post of this thread it is stated that the x264 is the "official" stress test for this thread, but are people using any others, and if so, which ones? Thanks.


----------



## sav4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captivate*
> 
> Hey folks. I just delidded my 4770K Haswell (using no IHS anymore, direct die with EK mount), and I'm wondering if my temperatures are any good. Right now I am at 4.3ghz and 1.3v (probably way too high for the speed I'm running) and I'm at around 50C when running the x264 test. I am very inexperienced with Haswell overclocking, but I can assume these are good temperatures? The 50C is my highest core, the rest hover between 43-50 I suppose. In the first post of this thread it is stated that the x264 is the "official" stress test for this thread, but are people using any others, and if so, which ones? Thanks.


Temps look good what cooler are you using ?
I'm on 1.25 4.4 and in stress I'm hitting 80c no delid on air


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captivate*
> 
> Hey folks. I just delidded my 4770K Haswell (using no IHS anymore, direct die with EK mount), and I'm wondering if my temperatures are any good. Right now I am at 4.3ghz and 1.3v (probably way too high for the speed I'm running) and I'm at around 50C when running the x264 test. I am very inexperienced with Haswell overclocking, but I can assume these are good temperatures? The 50C is my highest core, the rest hover between 43-50 I suppose. In the first post of this thread it is stated that the x264 is the "official" stress test for this thread, but are people using any others, and if so, which ones? Thanks.


I think the two stress tests are considered is x264 and Prime95 v27 (not v28 for obvious reasons). I think both are reasonable tests, and people who want a harder test feel free to go for the latter.

Don't forget, there is a temperature chart in the guide under the stressing section. I laid out all of my settings and temps there.

Also to keep in mind, HT will make the CPU hotter than my CPU all other things equal. Cyro has a 4770k I think? Maybe he can answer. I have the 4670k.

I believe off the top of my head, I got 54C in x264 with 4670k with 1.25v un-delided. So, if you're getting lower than my temps with HT and a higher voltage that is very good. I have some of the lowest undelided air temps around.


----------



## Captivate

EK Supremacy (direct die mount), custom loop. Water temp is around 25C when the 50C measurement was taken.


----------



## PaycheckNZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjlee138*
> 
> Hello gentleman,
> This is my 1st overclock. I've been reading everything I can find for weeks and trying my best to assimilate the information. I've got what appears to be a semi-stable OC at 4.7ghz @1.27v. It's never crashed on me, but I'm referring to it as semi stable due to the fact that the longest I've run synthetic tests on it is 30min with P95 small and then blend. I'll run longer tests as I get things dialed in. *As you can see in HWinfo it shows that I've only overclocked the CPU Turbo. Is this all I should be overclocking on the Haswell's?* Please let me know if you see anything else here that might be concerning, as it's my 1st OC I'm a bit nervous that I missed something... Thank you for the assistance, this is a fantastic thread!
> 
> Also I'm using air cooling and I'm running about 5-8c hotter under synthetic tests (as pictured) with the case closed so I'm assuming I can bring that down with more than 1 exhaust and 2 intake fans.


What jumps out at me is that your uncore max appears to be set to 4700. I don't think anyone here has ever found that to be ideal. Usually uncore would be 200-500 below core. By dropping the uncore max to say 44x, you can probably increase the core multiplier a few, which will help performance. You might also be able to reduce temps a little by dropping the uncore voltage. Or at the very least you'll get it properly stable.

My board also shows up as only having overclocked the turbo. Stress tests or any decent workload happily hold the ratio at 47x the whole time, and yet software such as Cinebench reports my CPU as being 4.0GHz. I wouldn't worry about it.

What motherboard? Mine is Z87M-Plus


----------



## PaycheckNZ

Oh nevermind, noticed the motherboard is listed in the image.


----------



## GoGoris

At the moment I am on

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> You can probably lower uncore 2x and raise core 1-2x at the same core voltage.


Thanks, I got it running at 4.7GHz stable at 1.3V with 42x uncore at 1.2V. Unfortunately 4.8GHz does not seem possible, it is only stable for 10 minutes (I tested with 1.35V VCore and 40x uncore, but it was still not stable). But I am happy with 4.7Ghz









Maybe I will still try to tighten up the voltages. I now started overclocking my RAM a bit.

Sorry to disrupt the Broadwell discussion. I, too, don't think that they are targetted at the same public as DC. They are also 50€ more expensive where I live for a lower clockspeed so I think they are not a good buy if you don't use the IGP.


----------



## ried16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captivate*
> 
> Hey folks. I just delidded my 4770K Haswell (using no IHS anymore, direct die with EK mount), and I'm wondering if my temperatures are any good. Right now I am at 4.3ghz and 1.3v (probably way too high for the speed I'm running) and I'm at around 50C when running the x264 test. I am very inexperienced with Haswell overclocking, but I can assume these are good temperatures? The 50C is my highest core, the rest hover between 43-50 I suppose. In the first post of this thread it is stated that the x264 is the "official" stress test for this thread, but are people using any others, and if so, which ones? Thanks.


you should be able to drop your vcore quite a bit for 4.3. unless your planning on goin a lot higher you can drop down to 1.2 and that should be stable. maybe even go lower.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flowtek*
> 
> yeah, but i guess 4.2 broadwell equivalent to 4.6 - 4.8 DC, not worth to upgrade or sidegrade to be precise.
> 
> flo


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> More like 4.2 = 4.4


From the little that I was able to find yesterday, it seems like the usual minimal jump of 3% maybe 5% at equal clock. So BW 4.2 ~= 4.4 DC/HW but not even always, that's multithreaded. Compared a test result of SuperPi from 5775C @ 4443MHz to my 4690K @ 4500MHz and yes the 4690K won by a margin big enough not to fall into variance of results in runs.

BW from my POV is gonna be simply for those who want a reasonable latest CPU but don't need a dedicated GPU.

I suppose most Skylake will feature again the weaker HD graphics instead of Iris Pro.

What's confusing me now is that BW and SL are supposed to support DDR3L (low voltage 1.35V) does that mean they don't support DDR3 (regular voltage 1.6V)?


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> From the little that I was able to find yesterday, it seems like the usual minimal jump of 3% maybe 5% at equal clock. So BW 4.2 ~= 4.4 DC/HW but not even always, that's multithreaded. Compared a test result of SuperPi from 5775C @ 4443MHz to my 4690K @ 4500MHz and yes the 4690K won by a margin big enough not to fall into variance of results in runs.
> 
> BW from my POV is gonna be simply for those who want a reasonable latest CPU but don't need a dedicated GPU.
> 
> I suppose most Skylake will feature again the weaker HD graphics instead of Iris Pro.
> 
> What's confusing me now is that BW and SL are supposed to support DDR3L (low voltage 1.35V) does that mean they don't support DDR3 (regular voltage 1.6V)?


Yeh probably more like 4.2 = 4.3, eg. basically nothing...

CPU can progress as slow as they want, I would rather just upgrade GPU


----------



## jjlee138

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaycheckNZ*
> 
> What jumps out at me is that your uncore max appears to be set to 4700. I don't think anyone here has ever found that to be ideal. Usually uncore would be 200-500 below core. By dropping the uncore max to say 44x, you can probably increase the core multiplier a few, which will help performance. You might also be able to reduce temps a little by dropping the uncore voltage. Or at the very least you'll get it properly stable.
> 
> My board also shows up as only having overclocked the turbo. Stress tests or any decent workload happily hold the ratio at 47x the whole time, and yet software such as Cinebench reports my CPU as being 4.0GHz. I wouldn't worry about it.
> 
> What motherboard? Mine is Z87M-Plus


Thanks for taking the time to look at that, I appreciate it. Yea, I noticed that too after reading this thread. The part I was unsure about was "Uncore Status" vs "Uncore Max" as shown in HWinfo in that pic I posted.. I left my Uncore or "CPU Cache" as my board refers to it, settings at auto and wasn't sure what it was doing. From that pic I thought maybe it was set to a max of 4.7 but only running at 3.9. Either way, according to my bios it's pulling 1.31v for CPU Cache, so setting those both to lower static levels sounds like it would be advantageous to me... Although I don't know that I'll trying to be reclaiming any of that performance by pushing above 4.7ghz on the core on my air cooling. Even running at 84c has me a bit worried.

Thanks for the confirmation on the "Turbo" portion. Yea, CPU-Z, Windows performance monitor etc etc all report that I have a 3.5ghz CPU, but yes, I've noticed the same thing that any synthetic test is pegging it all the way to 4.6 or 4.7 when I have it set that high. Just making sure that's correct.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjlee138*
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to look at that, I appreciate it. Yea, I noticed that too after reading this thread. The part I was unsure about was "Uncore Status" vs "Uncore Max" as shown in HWinfo in that pic I posted.. I left my Uncore or "CPU Cache" as my board refers to it, settings at auto and wasn't sure what it was doing. From that pic I thought maybe it was set to a max of 4.7 but only running at 3.9. Either way, according to my bios it's pulling 1.31v for CPU Cache, so setting those both to lower static levels sounds like it would be advantageous to me... Although I don't know that I'll trying to be reclaiming any of that performance by pushing above 4.7ghz on the core on my air cooling. Even running at 84c has me a bit worried.
> 
> Thanks for the confirmation on the "Turbo" portion. Yea, CPU-Z, Windows performance monitor etc etc all report that I have a 3.5ghz CPU, but yes, I've noticed the same thing that any synthetic test is pegging it all the way to 4.6 or 4.7 when I have it set that high. Just making sure that's correct.


For the cache, unless you're running benchmarks and trying to squeeze out every last point, going above 40x doesn't really have any benefits. So you can set your cache to 40x, and you should be able to set ~1.19v for it. This way, it keeps the voltage for the cache in check - 1.3v for the cache is really high.


----------



## jjlee138

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaycheckNZ*
> 
> What jumps out at me is that your uncore max appears to be set to 4700. I don't think anyone here has ever found that to be ideal. Usually uncore would be 200-500 below core. By dropping the uncore max to say 44x, you can probably increase the core multiplier a few, which will help performance. You might also be able to reduce temps a little by dropping the uncore voltage. Or at the very least you'll get it properly stable.
> 
> My board also shows up as only having overclocked the turbo. Stress tests or any decent workload happily hold the ratio at 47x the whole time, and yet software such as Cinebench reports my CPU as being 4.0GHz. I wouldn't worry about it.
> 
> What motherboard? Mine is Z87M-Plus


**Edit**
I've read another 50 pages of this thread today and have found my answer to this question ; ) For the benefit of anyone reading this later. Yes, enabling C-States will step down the power used when possible even though you've set a fixed Vcore voltage. ***

Yea, I've been working my way through this thread for the last day and a half and I'm seeing that it's on the high end. I'll get that locked down lower when I get home today. Other than that, there's just one more area that I'm a little confused on... From what I've read I don't ever want to go off of manual to adaptive core voltage, but having the processor step down core core voltage when it's not needed does sound nice for prolonging CPU life. Does leaving Intel Speedstep or C-States enabled have any type of override effect on lowering core voltage when not needed, or is that only possible by adaptive voltage?


----------



## tonyptony

Hi everyone. I need help with a new Asus Z87 Sabertooth and 4670K chip. While I have had my past systems OC'd, this is my first time through with an Asus board, a UEFI BIOS, and a Haswell. I've read through a number of posts here and on other sites - but certainly not everything yet.

My first attempt at OC'ing this new board doesn't appear to be going well. I wanted to do a "first cut" check so I tried the method shown here

http://www.overclockers.com/3step-guide-to-overclock-intel-haswell/

about 20% of the way down there's a paragraph that indicates Asus' method for seeing if the CPU is above or below the 50% line.

Under Ai Tweaker I set

Ai Overclock Tuner to Manual
CPU Core Ratio to Sync All Cores
1-Core Ratio Limit to 46
CPU Core Voltage to Manual
CPU Core Voltage Override to 1.200V
Everything else was left at their defaults. I saved and exited. The computer rebooted, I went immediately back into the BIOS to find that the voltage in fact did go up to 1.200 Volts but the CPU speed was still 3400 MHz. I checked the Ai Tweaker settings and it looked like what was described on the above site. I must have missed some key setting but I'm not sure what.


----------



## koekwau5

The system tends to boot in non-performance mode = normal CPU speed.
Once Windows starts loading it wil raise.

Try stress testing the processor with X264 or Prime95 and check with CPU-Z if the speed of 4.6Ghz is being achieved.


----------



## tonyptony

Thanks koekwau5. That's makes the recommendations on that web page a little confusing. It suggests that if you can get past boot with this 46x test it tells you something about the OC attempt, but if it doesn't ramp up at all in terms of CPU speed then it really tells you nothing.

Is there a way to get it to boot at the desired maximum CPU speed?


----------



## koekwau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tonyptony*
> 
> Thanks koekwau5. That's makes the recommendations on that web page a little confusing. It suggests that if you can get past boot with this 46x test it tells you something about the OC attempt, but if it doesn't ramp up at all in terms of CPU speed then it really tells you nothing.
> 
> Is there a way to get it to boot at the desired maximum CPU speed?


Go to the Advanced tab in your BIOS, go to CPU, scroll down and search for "Boot Performance Mode" .
Change this from "Non-Turbo" to "Turbo"
Make shure your overclock is stable or else the PC won't post and you need to do a CMOS reset causing you to loose all your settings.

If the Z87 Sabretooth also have Overclocking profiles I'd suggest using it to quickly reset your settings when things go bad.


----------



## tonyptony

Yes, I do have this setting at right now it is default - "Max Non-Turbo Performance". I wonder why this wasn't mentioned in the OC guide?


----------



## JackCY

OC guides are usually made general, not specific to particular mobos.
Use common sense, list and read through the UEFI to see what your board can do with your CPU, then start.

That 1.2V @ 4.6 is something Linus or who ever mentioned and it got popular for what ever reason, it allows you to quickly filter out average or worse chips. If you can boot and run benches it gives you a bit info that it's an above average chip and you can start tuning from there. If not, it's a lottery, start lower.


----------



## tonyptony

Yes, that's just what I want to find out - is it one of the better ones, or one that's in the lower half?


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tonyptony*
> 
> Yes, that's just what I want to find out - is it one of the better ones, or one that's in the lower half?


The only person that's going to be able to figure that out, is you. You'll have to tinker with your chip to find out. To be honest, I think that the "4.6ghz @ 1.2v" method of testing a chip just ends up with people getting discouraged with overclocking if they don't end up with an "above average" CPU. According to that method, I have a "below average" CPU, but the fact that I'm running it at 4.7ghz & 24/7 stable makes me not care about that result. So it's up to you how much faith you want to put into that method.


----------



## tonyptony

Fair enough. This isn't my first time at the OC dance. I figure it's out there so I'll give it a try. If it doesn't work it won't stop me from going through the process.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tonyptony*
> 
> Fair enough. This isn't my first time at the OC dance. I figure it's out there so I'll give it a try. If it doesn't work it won't stop me from going through the process.


It's not exactly a bad method, but I think people tend to get too caught up on the result of that "test", I guess it does work out well as a starting point though. I'd say just put the time into learning about your board and CPU, and enjoy the overclocking journey. I have been tinkering with my 4670K for about a year and a half, and there are still new things I learn from time-to-time. Just keep yourself from getting discouraged, and you'll do well.


----------



## tonyptony

Well, that three step method was a bust - couldn't even get past POST.


















I cleared BIOS and worked quickly but methodically around the multiplier, uncore, and voltage to where I am able to run in Windows (no stressing yet) as shown:

i5_4400.JPG 188k .JPG file


This at least gives me a baseline for what will get me into the OS. My goals are to find the sweet spot that keeps my idling core temps down as best as possible. This is a 24/7 rig so that's an important factor for me. Right now the idling temps are about 2C higher than at stock. I'll need to get more insight into how the idling temps are expected to climb based on what it looks like I'll have to do to get into the > 4.5GHz territory.


----------



## SC2Steven

Hello guys, im pretty much new on the forum, even tho, i posted a year ago or so a couple times when i was still at the Very first arms with cpu settings, cpu voltages, multipliers , overclocking, and whatever could meet computer customizing.
I have done several improvements in a year, but im starting to understand how various and big is this world, especially overclocking world, so i specify, i still feel like a fresh rookie. I have done several overclocking tryouts playing with my new video card, but i haven't yet play much with the processor i have (i5 4670k) exception made for the first beginning, but i was only doing **** and nothing else.
i want to ask tips about mainly 2 things: i really really need a link or any tip on how to find a Good x264 stability test version, i had one but then i formatted the computer so actually the good one i had is gone and i need one which can test my processor's stability. I haven't bought a good processor cooling system yet , but mainly because im really afraid on opening my pc, changing thermal paste my my own and change the processor cooler by my own, so im still with an intel stock cooler system. i 90% play games with my computer and stream my gaming experience , with OBS, a stream program which use x264 codes to encode. i have a msi z87-g45 gaming motherboard, and with it, my processor stock voltage and multiplier are ****ty, they use x34 with turboboost to x38 but i have sick high temps with that settings plus if i try to stream for some hours or so the system crash, not often, but i need a rock solid setting for my gaming/stream, most of my stream sessions last over 6-7 hours. i used for like over an year a X34 core x30uncore with 0.950/0.950-0.940/0.940 settings and the system have been super super rock solid stable and never crashed, temps hardly reached 80 degrees even with the maximum obs x264 settings ever, my temps in x264 stability test overnight ( i had 60 loops once with x264 set on priority low 8 thread) was max 78-79. and i obviously saved this setting as daily stream gaming setting for whatever.... but after a while i started thinking like i can take some more from my processor , even without applying a new cooler, i don't mean any high or even mid range overclock, somebody from this forum tought me the real and essential basics of overclocking so i far enough understand then asking to overclock a processor with intel stock cooler is like asking to jump canyon to canyon in usa with ur own legs XD plus we are even getting into summer so temps would be eeeeven higher :=) but , im just wondering if for the requirements i have to use my pc for, and with my settings, (mobo, processor, cooler) i could find any setting which allow me to stay rock solid safe at x37-x38. just not asking on how to do that, i don't want to ask too much, just some opinion if, for you i have the hardware to make it possible. im actually testing this setting : x36 core x32 uncore voltage 0.990/0.990 and the system is not crashing from like 1 week of continuous use of this settings (always severally used pc for stream+gaming minimal 4 max 8-9 hours)
but i remember: i have lost my good x264 stability test files, so im not testing the stability anymore but i really really want to, so i hope some one could help me getting this program. i plan to buy a good cooling system one day i would be really so so interested about playing with some very good air or some liquid cooling system to get some real good multiplier on my computer, i really love to put hands into bios, but for now my system don't allow me to do it too much, i hope i will in the future, thanks everybody for listening, special thanks to Cyro99 for the overclocking basics he tought me, he really saved me faaar enough from ****trash processor configuring XD . peace:thumb:


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SC2Steven*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Hello guys, im pretty much new on the forum, even tho, i posted a year ago or so a couple times when i was still at the Very first arms with cpu settings, cpu voltages, multipliers , overclocking, and whatever could meet computer customizing.
> I have done several improvements in a year, but im starting to understand how various and big is this world, especially overclocking world, so i specify, i still feel like a fresh rookie. I have done several overclocking tryouts playing with my new video card, but i haven't yet play much with the processor i have (i5 4670k) exception made for the first beginning, but i was only doing **** and nothing else.
> i want to ask tips about mainly 2 things: i really really need a link or any tip on how to find a Good x264 stability test version, i had one but then i formatted the computer so actually the good one i had is gone and i need one which can test my processor's stability. I haven't bought a good processor cooling system yet , but mainly because im really afraid on opening my pc, changing thermal paste my my own and change the processor cooler by my own, so im still with an intel stock cooler system. i 90% play games with my computer and stream my gaming experience , with OBS, a stream program which use x264 codes to encode. i have a msi z87-g45 gaming motherboard, and with it, my processor stock voltage and multiplier are ****ty, they use x34 with turboboost to x38 but i have sick high temps with that settings plus if i try to stream for some hours or so the system crash, not often, but i need a rock solid setting for my gaming/stream, most of my stream sessions last over 6-7 hours. i used for like over an year a X34 core x30uncore with 0.950/0.950-0.940/0.940 settings and the system have been super super rock solid stable and never crashed, temps hardly reached 80 degrees even with the maximum obs x264 settings ever, my temps in x264 stability test overnight ( i had 60 loops once with x264 set on priority low 8 thread) was max 78-79. and i obviously saved this setting as daily stream gaming setting for whatever.... but after a while i started thinking like i can take some more from my processor , even without applying a new cooler, i don't mean any high or even mid range overclock, somebody from this forum tought me the real and essential basics of overclocking so i far enough understand then asking to overclock a processor with intel stock cooler is like asking to jump canyon to canyon in usa with ur own legs XD plus we are even getting into summer so temps would be eeeeven higher :=) but , im just wondering if for the requirements i have to use my pc for, and with my settings, (mobo, processor, cooler) i could find any setting which allow me to stay rock solid safe at x37-x38. just not asking on how to do that, i don't want to ask too much, just some opinion if, for you i have the hardware to make it possible. im actually testing this setting : x36 core x32 uncore voltage 0.990/0.990 and the system is not crashing from like 1 week of continuous use of this settings (always severally used pc for stream+gaming minimal 4 max 8-9 hours)
> but i remember: i have lost my good x264 stability test files, so im not testing the stability anymore but i really really want to, so i hope some one could help me getting this program. i plan to buy a good cooling system one day i would be really so so interested about playing with some very good air or some liquid cooling system to get some real good multiplier on my computer, i really love to put hands into bios, but for now my system don't allow me to do it too much, i hope i will in the future, thanks everybody for listening, special thanks to Cyro99 for the overclocking basics he tought me, he really saved me faaar enough from ****trash processor configuring XD . peace:thumb:


Wow, that was quite a bit to go through.







You and I have the same series of boards and they're rather similar.

There's a link to download x264 on the OP of this thread (just tested it and it still works). Get ready for the mini-barrage of questions:

1) What are your ambient temperatures?

2) What thermal compound is being used between the CPU and the cooler? Is it still the stock paste?

3) When it crashes, what happens? (BSOD, hard-lock, etc) If BSOD, what code(s) are you getting?


----------



## SC2Steven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Wow, that was quite a bit to go through.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You and I have the same series of boards and they're rather similar.
> 
> There's a link to download x264 on the OP of this thread (just tested it and it still works). Get ready for the mini-barrage of questions:
> 
> 1) What are your ambient temperatures?
> 
> 2) What thermal compound is being used between the CPU and the cooler? Is it still the stock paste?
> 
> 3) When it crashes, what happens? (BSOD, hard-lock, etc) If BSOD, what code(s) are you getting?


ohh thank you so much for the x264 link! my ambient temperatures actually goes between 24 and 30 °C but during all summer they can reach over 34-35 like it happened in the paste, but rarely they reach more to 31-32 °C in the room where is my computer.
The thermal paste is still the stock and i never moved or opened anything, im not sure they are fixed well but i didn't put the thermal paste by my own (my uncle did that)
when it crashes i think usually Bsod, if Bsod is when my computer gives blue screen with countdown and error sound all the way, and im sorry but i never paid attention to what my error codes were saying . i actually get those screen when i try to use 37x 38x while streaming for several hours, i haven't got any of those screens yet with 36x since im using 0.990 voltage. ill try to save on a paper with pen what the error screens would say whenever ill get them in the future.


----------



## tonyptony

Been running Prime95 Blend for 2+ hours at this point. I also ran SuperPi 32M on top of that and did (and doing) web browsing and other things. No BSODs so far, no core hangups (although when I ran SuperPi it looks like it ate up Core #2 since that one fell behind in prime95 during that period).

I'm attaching two more images so that all of the important data from HWInfo can be seen. Based on how things look, can anyone give me a sense of where I fall in the mix?

i5_4400_1.JPG 667k .JPG file


i5_4400_2.jpg 667k .jpg file


Edit: Spoke too soon. Not 15 minutes after I posted this I walked back into the room to see the computer had rebooted to the Windows login screen. After logging in I saw the crash was caused by Error 124. So I either up VCore or lower the multiplier.

Given the data shown here and how long it ran before going belly up, what might I be able to get away with if I wanted to try increasing VCore first? Or should I actually lower Uncore? I had that up to 40; if it's too high could it also cause Error 124?


----------



## sav4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tonyptony*
> 
> Been running Prime95 Blend for 2+ hours at this point. I also ran SuperPi 32M on top of that and did (and doing) web browsing and other things. No BSODs so far, no core hangups (although when I ran SuperPi it looks like it ate up Core #2 since that one fell behind in prime95 during that period).
> 
> I'm attaching two more images so that all of the important data from HWInfo can be seen. Based on how things look, can anyone give me a sense of where I fall in the mix?
> 
> i5_4400_1.JPG 667k .JPG file
> 
> 
> i5_4400_2.jpg 667k .jpg file
> 
> 
> Edit: Spoke too soon. Not 15 minutes after I posted this I walked back into the room to see the computer had rebooted to the Windows login screen. After logging in I saw the crash was caused by Error 124. So I either up VCore or lower the multiplier.
> 
> Given the data shown here and how long it ran before going belly up, what might I be able to get away with if I wanted to try increasing VCore first? Or should I actually lower Uncore? I had that up to 40; if it's too high could it also cause Error 124?


Do uncore at stock and raise the core multiplier til you can't go higher then adj uncore.
Is that watchdog error?
Possibly vcore or input voltage needs increasing .


----------



## tonyptony

Based on what I've read, Error 124 seems almost always tied to needing to raise VCore, but it's not clear to me if I can also deal with it by lowering the CPU Cache ratio.

I'm a little worried now because during this testing I had the Cache Ratio set to 40 but the Cache Voltage was left on Auto. Will the Asus board set the Cache Voltage to dangerous values if left in Auto and with the Cache Ratio set that high?

Does HWInfo report the Cache Voltage? I can't seem to find it.


----------



## Ratchet111

Hi!
Could someone give me some advice please?

Started overclocking my 4670k today following this amazing guide but I'm a bit lost/confused.

I managed to get it stable to 4.4ghz at 1.32V. Either I got a bad chip or I'm doing something wrong.
Been using x264 to test for some hours now and temps aren't that bad. I hit 85C max using air cooling.
4.3ghz takes 1.29V and the temps reach 78C
I wanted 4.4ghz to be honest but I don't like that voltage.

I've set the RAM to default settings;
Set Ring Bus to default 34;
Set the Core multiplier to 44;
Set the Vcore to 1.32V;
Set the power mode to override;

Is there anything that I'm missing that could help me lower that voltage and stay at 4.4ghz ?

Thanks


----------



## sav4

Llc set to max .a easy way to start I found was select a preset oc in bios and input your own values for vcore etc .


----------



## sav4

I
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tonyptony*
> 
> Based on what I've read, Error 124 seems almost always tied to needing to raise VCore, but it's not clear to me if I can also deal with it by lowering the CPU Cache ratio.
> 
> I'm a little worried now because during this testing I had the Cache Ratio set to 40 but the Cache Voltage was left on Auto. Will the Asus board set the Cache Voltage to dangerous values if left in Auto and with the Cache Ratio set that high?
> 
> Does HWInfo report the Cache Voltage? I can't seem to find it.


I can't see it in your screen shot . It is sometimes called vring or ring bus .
Play around with it try vcore .when I had it no matter howmuch vcore I gave it it biosd I had to add a little input voltage pretty sure I had 124 watchdog error can't exactly remember the code .


----------



## c64ocuk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ratchet111*
> 
> Hi!
> Could someone give me some advice please?
> 
> Started overclocking my 4670k today following this amazing guide but I'm a bit lost/confused.
> 
> I managed to get it stable to 4.4ghz at 1.32V. Either I got a bad chip or I'm doing something wrong.
> Been using x264 to test for some hours now and temps aren't that bad. I hit 85C max using air cooling.
> 4.3ghz takes 1.29V and the temps reach 78C
> I wanted 4.4ghz to be honest but I don't like that voltage.
> 
> I've set the RAM to default settings;
> Set Ring Bus to default 34;
> Set the Core multiplier to 44;
> Set the Vcore to 1.32V;
> Set the power mode to override;
> 
> Is there anything that I'm missing that could help me lower that voltage and stay at 4.4ghz ?
> 
> Thanks


VCCIN try 2.0-2.1 volts


----------



## tonyptony

I dropped Uncore to 34 (default) and raised the Vcore to 1.235. I'm trying the x264 stability test from the start of the thread but I'm not sure what to expect. I launched the .bat file for 64bit with log file. I entered the requested parameters and as soon as I hit Return after typing in 'normal' the command prompt window exited. I looked at the contents of the batch file and it seems while it's running it expects to echo things out, but I no longer have a shell window. I see it running in Task manager, but it doesn't seem to be pushing my system at all.


----------



## Ratchet111

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ratchet111*
> 
> Hi!
> Could someone give me some advice please?
> 
> Started overclocking my 4670k today following this amazing guide but I'm a bit lost/confused.
> 
> I managed to get it stable to 4.4ghz at 1.32V. Either I got a bad chip or I'm doing something wrong.
> Been using x264 to test for some hours now and temps aren't that bad. I hit 85C max using air cooling.
> 4.3ghz takes 1.29V and the temps reach 78C
> I wanted 4.4ghz to be honest but I don't like that voltage.
> 
> I've set the RAM to default settings;
> Set Ring Bus to default 34;
> Set the Core multiplier to 44;
> Set the Vcore to 1.32V;
> Set the power mode to override;
> 
> Is there anything that I'm missing that could help me lower that voltage and stay at 4.4ghz ?
> 
> Thanks


Seems stable with new settings, but needs much more testing.

Managed to set the Vcore (in bios) to 1.306V. In HWiNFO the Vcore goes up to 1.336 when stressing the cpu. Is that the actual voltage feeding the cpu ?
Set VCCIN to 2.08 which helped lowering the vcore a bit (in bios)
Also set the "LLC" to 100% which is CPU Vdroop Offset Control for me (MSI Z87-G45 Gaming)
The temps around 85C with x264.
If this turns stable I don't think theres anything else I can do to decrease the voltage.
I'll get new thermal paste like AS5 or something and see if I can decrease temps by 5C or more
Should I even bother with the Uncore ? Its at 34 now.


----------



## tonyptony

What did you do to get x264 to run? Please see my post above yours.


----------



## ried16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ratchet111*
> 
> Seems stable with new settings, but needs much more testing.
> 
> Managed to set the Vcore (in bios) to 1.306V. In HWiNFO the Vcore goes up to 1.336 when stressing the cpu. Is that the actual voltage feeding the cpu ?
> Set VCCIN to 2.08 which helped lowering the vcore a bit (in bios)
> Also set the "LLC" to 100% which is CPU Vdroop Offset Control for me (MSI Z87-G45 Gaming)
> The temps around 85C with x264.
> If this turns stable I don't think theres anything else I can do to decrease the voltage.
> I'll get new thermal paste like AS5 or something and see if I can decrease temps by 5C or more
> Should I even bother with the Uncore ? Its at 34 now.


id go with prolimatech PK-1 or something similar. AS5 gets dry and crusty after 6 months or so especially if your overclocking and your load temps are in the 50 or higher range on a regular basis.


----------



## Ratchet111

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tonyptony*
> 
> What did you do to get x264 to run? Please see my post above yours.


I'm so sorry!
I'm really sleepy my focus is at 20% xD

I'm running the x264 Stability Test (64bit + log) then I set the name, number of loops then auto then normal and it runs.
Maybe you need to run the bat file as admin ?
Give it a try, and sorry again.


----------



## tonyptony

What happens after you type in 'normal'? I did all that (including running as Admin) and the command shell just closed right after that.


----------



## Ratchet111

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tonyptony*
> 
> What happens after you type in 'normal'? I did all that (including running as Admin) and the command shell just closed right after that.


The command line just stays there and you can actually see the encoding, the fps, the frames, the estimated time till finish and such.


----------



## tonyptony

Hmm, this isn't happening for me.

*Now* it's working. I think it didn't like the original log file name I picked.


----------



## tonyptony

Things are looking up. Ten runs of x264, twenty runs of IBT Standard, ten runs of IBT Custom 10GB - all good. Temps of IBT one core maxed out at 80C. Now for the P95 Blend test, which caused my system to bomb out yesterday when I had Uncore set to 40.

IBT_4400.jpg 554k .jpg file


----------



## sav4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ratchet111*
> 
> Seems stable with new settings, but needs much more testing.
> 
> Managed to set the Vcore (in bios) to 1.306V. In HWiNFO the Vcore goes up to 1.336 when stressing the cpu. Is that the actual voltage feeding the cpu ?
> Set VCCIN to 2.08 which helped lowering the vcore a bit (in bios)
> Also set the "LLC" to 100% which is CPU Vdroop Offset Control for me (MSI Z87-G45 Gaming)
> The temps around 85C with x264.
> If this turns stable I don't think theres anything else I can do to decrease the voltage.
> I'll get new thermal paste like AS5 or something and see if I can decrease temps by 5C or more
> Should I even bother with the Uncore ? Its at 34 now.


I would use mx-4 or gelid extreme better temp drop than AS


----------



## GoGoris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sav4*
> 
> I would use mx-4 or gelid extreme better temp drop than AS


Yes Gelid GC-Extreme is the best. It is also a consistent top performer in all tests. You can follow his advice, he knows what he is talking about: http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/thermal-paste-performance-benchmark,3616-11.html

Prolimatech PK-3 is also good, but it is terribly overpriced.

Unfortunately MX-4 seems to be a mixed bag, some people say it is awesome and some say it is terrible. It seems like there are good and bad tubes.


----------



## tonyptony

I've had good luck with ic7 Diamond, but I have been curious about the Gelid GC-Extreme .


----------



## JackCY

Gelid GC Extreme, top and not overpriced like many other.
But if you have a Thermalright cooler they come with Chill Factor paste, I used it prior to GC Ex and the difference is minimal if noticeable. So you might just save yourself the trouble and money if your cooler comes with a decent paste.

AS... I use that stuff on flashlights because I have a very old left over. Maybe it was a good paste once back in the day but those days are gone.
Most people get the cheapest, smallest Arctic MX-2.


----------



## Ratchet111

Well according with the specs and comparing between mx-4, gelid extreme and even AS, the Pk-1 got better thermal conductivity.
But I've never used any of those so I cannot say for sure how it works in the "real world"


----------



## mav451

In terms of old vs new TIMs, I've used AS3, AS5, Ceramique, OCZ Freeze, PK-3, NT-H1, and finally GC Extreme.
My best results have consistently been with GC Extreme, for what it's worth. But I've also used it the most on my modern platforms (Lynnfield and Haswell). A poor application regardless of paste, will be your undoing though haha - so just use what you're comfortable with.


----------



## PalominoCreek

Is it normal for two of my cores to be much, much "colder" than the other two. Core 3 and 4 are usually like 10C colder, it's specially noticeable when I'm putting the CPU under stress of course. The first two cores go up to 70C while the other two remain at 60C even though they're all under the same load.

Maybe it's something completely normal but just thought I'd ask.


----------



## Ratchet111

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> Is it normal for two of my cores to be much, much "colder" than the other two. Core 3 and 4 are usually like 10C colder, it's specially noticeable when I'm putting the CPU under stress of course. The first two cores go up to 70C while the other two remain at 60C even though they're all under the same load.
> 
> Maybe it's something completely normal but just thought I'd ask.


Normally that issue is related with the thermal paste not being used properly, but if you already tried reapplying and it still happens in the exact same cores I would say its a "problem" in the sensors.

I had that too on my old Q9450, 2 of my cores were showing around 10ºC of difference in the temperatures.
But that was on a Q9450, I don't know if the same could happen in this CPUs.


----------



## PalominoCreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ratchet111*
> 
> Normally that issue is related with the thermal paste not being used properly, but if you already tried reapplying and it still happens in the exact same cores I would say its a "problem" in the sensors.
> 
> I had that too on my old Q9450, 2 of my cores were showing around 10ºC of difference in the temperatures.
> But that was on a Q9450, I don't know if the same could happen in this CPUs.


Never applied the paste myself actually, just used the one that was pre-applied on my H75. But since temps are so outrageously high right now I might get better thermal paste and apply it myself and maybe get a better cooler in the process. Although that would mean having to change my case too since it's too small.


----------



## tonyptony

I ran a few experiments today. I'm currently running my 4670K stable at 4.4GHz with Vcore 1.240V. Cache Ratio (Uncore) is 34.

I wanted to see how far I could go with Vcore set to 1.290V. I decided that would be the limit for my testing because I'd seen a number of pieces of info indicating it's probably not a great idea to go past 1.3V with a Haswell (although there are more than a few on the front page at higher voltages), and I'm on air. So I set Vcore to 1.3V and kept upping the CPU Ratio and rebooting, figuring at some point it would stop working. I got to 5GHz and was still able to boot into BIOS, which I was pretty happy about, but was not able to get into Windows. So I kept dropping the CPU Ratio until I got completely into Windows and was able to get past some stress tests. I got in at 4.8GHz but it crashed during IBT Standard. Crashed during IBT Very Large at 4.7GHz.

At 4.6GHz I passed 5 runs of x264, IBT Standard 20x, and Very Large 10x, but I noticed my max core temp was up to 87C on IBT. I started wondering if getting another 200MHz was worth an 8C rise in max temps over where I'm at right now at 4.4GHz. I'm not a heavy gamer but I do image processing and video editing.

In these experiment all I changed was CPU Ratio, Cache Ratio (always 34), Vcore, I upped Cache Voltage to 1.08, left Vin at Auto. CPU Spread Spectrum Disabled but C States left on Auto.

So here's the question: Are there settings that might allow for me to stay at 4.6 but remain stable while being able to lower Vcore? (I suspect the answer is No).

And would others be comfortable with an 8C rise under load (and higher Vcore) to get another 200MHz? I think I've decided the answer for me is No, but I'm wondering what others in the OC community think.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav451*
> 
> In terms of old vs new TIMs, I've used AS3, AS5, Ceramique, OCZ Freeze, PK-3, NT-H1, and finally GC Extreme.
> My best results have consistently been with GC Extreme, for what it's worth. But I've also used it the most on my modern platforms (Lynnfield and Haswell). A poor application regardless of paste, will be your undoing though haha - so just use what you're comfortable with.


A small dot, as simple as it could be. Forget spreading the paste with something, I've seen it again with the Grizzly? I thought that already died out, but it seems not.


----------



## tonyptony

Okay, I'm late to the Haswell game I know, but that's me. I have results from my OC testing that I'm happy with for a 24/7 rig. As per my post above I was able to get beyond where I settled, and I suspect could have actually gone a bit further if I had exceeded 1.29V Vcore, but I'm looking for a balance between OC and long term stress and reliability. Not sure if anyone is keeping track of the spreadsheet but here's my info:

Username: tonyptony

CPU Model: i5-4670K

Core Multiplier: 44

CPU VID: 1.240V

Vcore: 1.248V

Uncore Multiplier: 34

Uncore Voltage: 1.08

Input Voltage: Auto (reads 1.808 in HWInfo)

Cooling Solution: Noctua NH-U12S Dual Fan

Stability Test: P95 Blend 12 hours, x264 1 hour, IBT Standard 20 runs, IBT Very Large 10 runs, IBT Custom (10,240GB) 10 runs (the IBT Custom was run successfully at my previous Vcore of 1.235 so I'm hoping it will count)

Batch Number: L345B809, Malaysia

Ram Speed: Kingston HyperX 1866, 10-11-10-30

Ram Voltage: Stock

Motherboard: Asus Sabertooth Z87

LLC Setting: Auto

Photos follow.

IBT_4400.jpg 554k .jpg file


i5_4400_4.jpg 610k .jpg file


i5_4400_5.jpg 603k .jpg file


i5_4400_6.jpg 522k .jpg file


----------



## neonash67

Hey hoping someone can answer a question i have which is while overclocking and searching for stability my pc only freezes (2nd monitor goes black and any sound that was playingsort of loops the last half a secound or so)and i have never seen bsod because of overclcokingis this normal? As im a little confused as everyone says they bsod.

Specs
asus vi hero
4770k
770gtx
windows 8.1

Stable
4.5ghz
1.32vcore
42 cache ratio
1.2v


----------



## JackCY

You don't need to get BSOD. It can freeze as you described as well. Even a stock PC can freeze like that, usually when it is old or drivers suck.

Obviously not stable 4.5GHz if it freezes.
I wouldn't go over 1.3V without a decent 200W+ cooler, which is getting into water territory.
From my experience sticking around 1.20 - 1.25V gives you a decent OC while not cooking the CPU, up at the top it always needs way more voltage to go one ratio up until no amount of voltage will make it stable. Going from stock 3.5GHz to say 4.4GHz is still 0.9GHz OC, +25.7%.
No need for over the stock uncore especially if it's not clocking core over 4.5. Do core first, then try raising uncore if you want but you gain nothing in reality.


----------



## neonash67

Sorry ment 4.5 at 1.32v is stable while going for 4.6 or dropping the voltage to say 1.31v computer will freeze while stress testing. Was just wondering if freezing is normal as most people mention they bsod.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neonash67*
> 
> Hey hoping someone can answer a question i have which is while overclocking and searching for stability my pc only freezes (2nd monitor goes black and any sound that was playingsort of loops the last half a secound or so)and i have never seen bsod because of overclcokingis this normal? As im a little confused as everyone says they bsod.
> 
> Specs
> asus vi hero
> 4770k
> 770gtx
> windows 8.1
> 
> Stable
> 4.5ghz
> 1.32vcore
> 42 cache ratio
> 1.2v


Have you tried using the BlueScreenViewer program to check? In some cases where I got the same sort of "screen lock-up", a dump file was generated without it showing me a BSOD screen.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neonash67*
> 
> Sorry ment 4.5 at 1.32v is stable while going for 4.6 or dropping the voltage to say 1.31v computer will freeze while stress testing. Was just wondering if freezing is normal as most people mention they bsod.


Having only 0.01V left away from a freeze is not very wise. Especially with a new chip that will age and burn in.
A bigger headroom saves you trouble down the road.

What I would do is find last two clocks that are stable (several hours of x264) at the voltage/temp you want, then average the voltage of these two and use the lower clock.

Freeze, black, BSOD, restart, lock up, it's all the same in the end, unstable OC.


----------



## george-97

hi guys i need help with my g3258 cpu and gigabyte GA-Z97P-D3 im setting for example for 4ghz 1.090 volts and when im strees testing motherboard increases volts at 1.104 why is that happening? can someone help me thanks a lot....


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *george-97*
> 
> hi guys i need help with my g3258 cpu and gigabyte GA-Z97P-D3 im setting for example for 4ghz 1.090 volts and when im strees testing motherboard increases volts at 1.104 why is that happening? can someone help me thanks a lot....


It's normal and mentioned around here thousand times. Also depends on what board you have and what way you set the voltage.
Up to +0.02V is pretty common even with fixed manual voltage.
It's how the CPUs are made. Setting up VID with a few methods is all you can do, the rest is up to the CPU itself.


----------



## george-97

thank you my friend so i should not worry just increasing multiplayer and core voltage


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Up to +0.02V is pretty common even with fixed manual voltage.


CPU IVR adds 0.02 in certain loads, always. Just plan for the voltage in loads that need it to be 0.02 above bios value (20mv) regardless of what the sensor tells you. The sensor can't update in 0.01 increments, it can't even display +0.02 even if it was perfectly accurate (it's not) and IVR is pretty tight on adding exactly 0.02v


----------



## c64ocuk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *george-97*
> 
> thank you my friend so i should not worry just increasing multiplayer and core voltage


I have the same board and cpu my settings are

Turbo off
Load line calibration extreme
VCCIN voltage 2.0
Ring bus ratio 33x (you can overclock this but seems the benefits are minimal could try a 1:! ratio but it just seems to add more instability and thus requires higher cpu voltage the closer you are to a 1:1 ratio) (it also says to set it to the 33x on gigabyte boards as 32x can cause an issue)
ring voltage auto
cpu multiplier 45x
cpu vcore 1.28 volts (+192 on adaptive voltage after stress testing on manual important to stress test on manual)
All power saving states to enabled (after you have found a clock and voltage you're stable on with manual voltage and power saving states disabled)
set windows power scheme to balanced and your voltage will clock down when windows drops the multiplier on the cpu

stress test with asus real bench it found errors faster than IBT Prime and a few other tests for me.
A 20 run IBT stable voltage came up with a blue screen within 3 loops of asus real bench.

Also remember to update the boards bios there are important updates


----------



## george-97

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c64ocuk*
> 
> I have the same board and cpu my settings are yes i have latest bios....
> 
> Turbo off
> Load line calibration extreme
> VCCIN voltage 2.0
> Ring bus ratio 33x (you can overclock this but seems the benefits are minimal could try a 1:! ratio but it just seems to add more instability and thus requires higher cpu voltage the closer you are to a 1:1 ratio) (it also says to set it to the 33x on gigabyte boards as 32x can cause an issue)
> ring voltage auto
> cpu multiplier 45x
> cpu vcore 1.28 volts (+192 on adaptive voltage after stress testing on manual important to stress test on manual)
> All power saving states to enabled (after you have found a clock and voltage you're stable on with manual voltage and power saving states disabled)
> set windows power scheme to balanced and your voltage will clock down when windows drops the multiplier on the cpu
> 
> stress test with asus real bench it found errors faster than IBT Prime and a few other tests for me.
> A 20 run IBT stable voltage came up with a blue screen within 3 loops of asus real bench.
> 
> Also remember to update the boards bios there are important updates


thank you







well i have stock cooler i should use the same settings as you?


----------



## george-97

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c64ocuk*
> 
> I have the same board and cpu my settings are
> 
> Turbo off
> Load line calibration extreme
> VCCIN voltage 2.0
> Ring bus ratio 33x (you can overclock this but seems the benefits are minimal could try a 1:! ratio but it just seems to add more instability and thus requires higher cpu voltage the closer you are to a 1:1 ratio) (it also says to set it to the 33x on gigabyte boards as 32x can cause an issue)
> ring voltage auto
> cpu multiplier 45x
> cpu vcore 1.28 volts (+192 on adaptive voltage after stress testing on manual important to stress test on manual)
> All power saving states to enabled (after you have found a clock and voltage you're stable on with manual voltage and power saving states disabled)
> set windows power scheme to balanced and your voltage will clock down when windows drops the multiplier on the cpu
> 
> stress test with asus real bench it found errors faster than IBT Prime and a few other tests for me.
> A 20 run IBT stable voltage came up with a blue screen within 3 loops of asus real bench.
> 
> Also remember to update the boards bios there are important updates


i cant find all the settings you say.....


----------



## george-97

heres my bios settings can anyone tell me what settings to apply?


----------



## JackCY

George you should rather exit the UEFI if you don't know what you are doing and cannot figure it out, troubleshoot, etc.

OC is not simply copy someone elses values.


----------



## george-97

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> George you should rather exit the UEFI if you don't know what you are doing and cannot figure it out, troubleshoot, etc.
> 
> OC is not simply copy someone elses values.


i know most settings im new at oc bcz i had all hardwere locked sorry...


----------



## george-97

guys last question promice what is exactly vccin voltage i dont know i set unvore ratio x33 as the guy suggested me but from the time i set x33 i have bsods so i think i should increase vccin voltage i posted photos of my bios below can anyone tell me where is that vccin voltage?


----------



## Ratchet111

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *george-97*
> 
> guys last question promice what is exactly vccin voltage i dont know i set unvore ratio x33 as the guy suggested me but from the time i set x33 i have bsods so i think i should increase vccin voltage i posted photos of my bios below can anyone tell me where is that vccin voltage?


Thats the VRIN.
2V is fine but try to stay under


----------



## ried16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *george-97*
> 
> guys last question promice what is exactly vccin voltage i dont know i set unvore ratio x33 as the guy suggested me but from the time i set x33 i have bsods so i think i should increase vccin voltage i posted photos of my bios below can anyone tell me where is that vccin voltage?


the problem may be that you have your uncore voltage set to auto. some boards will undervolt uncore voltage when set to auto.


----------



## george-97

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ried16*
> 
> the problem may be that you have your uncore voltage set to auto. some boards will undervolt uncore voltage when set to auto.


so what voltage is for uncore ratio?


----------



## george-97

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ratchet111*
> 
> Thats the VRIN.
> 2V is fine but try to stay under


thanks a lot my friend


----------



## sav4

Is deliding the only way to eliminate the 10deg difference between cores ?
Do you have to use liquid pro or other liquid metals on the die ?


----------



## george-97

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sav4*
> 
> Is deliding the only way to eliminate the 10deg difference between cores ?
> Do you have to use liquid pro or other liquid metals on the die ?


lol no im not going to spend money for water cooling fot the dual core ._.


----------



## sav4

Hey George my question wasn't specifically direct at you.
Was asking about delidding to the guys that have done it .
Not water cooling


----------



## george-97

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sav4*
> 
> Hey George my question wasn't specifically direct at you.
> Was asking about delidding to the guys that have done it .
> Not water cooling


yea sorry xD


----------



## sav4

Np dude


----------



## ried16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *george-97*
> 
> so what voltage is for uncore ratio?[/quot
> 
> Uncore voltage.


----------



## george-97

but realy i dont think
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ried16*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *george-97*
> 
> so what voltage is for uncore ratio?[/quot
> 
> Uncore voltage.
> 
> 
> 
> bro its ampty no answer only quote
Click to expand...


----------



## ried16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *george-97*
> 
> but realy i dont think
> bro its ampty no answer only quote


Its called cpu ring voltage on your board. Set it to 1.15. Also set your cpu base clock to manual then disable the spread spectrum setting just below the cpu base clock.


----------



## george-97

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ried16*
> 
> Its called cpu ring voltage on your board. Set it to 1.15. Also set your cpu base clock to manual then disable the spread spectrum setting just below the cpu base clock.


what is exactly that spectrum? also i have 1.200 at ring bus and uncore ratio 3.8ghz







oh and why to change from auto the base sorry i know so many questions


----------



## JackCY

George if you can't figure out and search is too difficult read the guides first, they pretty much explain everything you need for those that are new.

The GIGABYTE Z97X Overclocking Guide

started on 05/20/14
•

last post 10/08/17 at 2:48am
•

285 replies
•

147941 views

The Gigabyte Z87/Haswell Overclocking(OC) Guide

started on 06/18/13
•

last post 11/06/17 at 10:27am
•

3253 replies
•

526525 views

Just don't take everything to the word and number, use common sense.


----------



## george-97

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> George if you can't figure out and search is too difficult read the guides first, they pretty much explain everything you need for those that are new.
> 
> The GIGABYTE Z97X Overclocking Guide
> 
> started on 05/20/14
> •
> 
> last post 10/08/17 at 2:48am
> •
> 
> 285 replies
> •
> 
> 147941 views


 The Gigabyte Z87/Haswell Overclocking(OC) Guide

started on 06/18/13
•

last post 11/06/17 at 10:27am
•

3253 replies
•

526525 views

Just don't take everything to the word and number, use common sense.

thanks







ill read that


----------



## c64ocuk

Use the alternate bios UI mode george hit f3 on the welcome screen to view classic bios.
Also you can take screen shots in bios to a usb stick


----------



## c64ocuk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *george-97*
> 
> thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well i have stock cooler i should use the same settings as you?


No you have to go slow and see how your temps are with increased cpu vcore but it is possible to get acceptable temps on even the stock cooler these chips run pretty cool as only dual core.
I'd aim for under 80c stress testing and under 70c gaming and it will be fine.

First thing I'd be doing george is checking which bios you are on, the Board Revision number will be on the box it came in.On my box on the sticker it says Intel Z97/rev1.0 under model name.Yours might be 1.0 or 1.1 and so on.

It's very IMPORTANT when flashing a new bios to download the correct board revision bios file.
There are crucial bios updates and fixes compatibility issues on the latest bios.

There's even a crucial fix for this specific g3258 cpu in a bios update.

On uncore I am just going by page 1 saying it makes little difference overclocking the uncore so I leave that on 33x as mentioned on page 1 some gigabyte boards may have issues if you leave it on auto which is 32x.
So I leave uncore voltage on auto and set it manually to 33x ratio.

You have to find the point on your chip where it needs a lot more voltage to be stable for little gain like on mine I can do 1.278 vcore for 4.5ghz but 4.6ghz needs 1.35 volts to be stable.So I leave at 4.5 and 1.278.

1.3 volts and less is still probably doable on the stock cooler as they are cool running chips as long as temps are good.


----------



## george-97

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c64ocuk*
> 
> No you have to go slow and see how your temps are with increased cpu vcore but it is possible to get acceptable temps on even the stock cooler these chips run pretty cool as only dual core.
> I'd aim for under 80c stress testing and under 70c gaming and it will be fine.
> 
> First thing I'd be doing george is checking which bios you are on, the Board Revision number will be on the box it came in.On my box on the sticker it says Intel Z97/rev1.0 under model name.Yours might be 1.0 or 1.1 and so on.
> 
> It's very IMPORTANT when flashing a new bios to download the correct board revision bios file.
> There are crucial bios updates and fixes compatibility issues on the latest bios.
> 
> There's even a crucial fix for this specific g3258 cpu in a bios update.
> 
> On uncore I am just going by page 1 saying it makes little difference overclocking the uncore so I leave that on 33x as mentioned on page 1 some gigabyte boards may have issues if you leave it on auto which is 32x.
> So I leave uncore voltage on auto and set it manually to 33x ratio.
> 
> You have to find the point on your chip where it needs a lot more voltage to be stable for little gain like on mine I can do 1.278 vcore for 4.5ghz but 4.6ghz needs 1.35 volts to be stable.So I leave at 4.5 and 1.278.
> 
> 1.3 volts and less is still probably doable on the stock cooler as they are cool running chips as long as temps are good.


so you suggest me to lower the uncore ratio? i have it at x38


----------



## george-97

i dont remember the rev and i dont have the box either but both rev 1.0 and rev 1.1 at my mobo have the same bios and i have the latest F7


----------



## c64ocuk

Up to you but let us say you got 38x uncore and 45x cpu ratio but the cpu needs 1.35 volts to be stable at 45x
lowering the uncore could = less voltage required for 45x cpu because it's simply the uncore causing instability


----------



## c64ocuk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *george-97*
> 
> i dont remember the rev and i dont have the box either but both rev 1.0 and rev 1.1 at my mobo have the same bios and i have the latest F7


It's not the same bios mate there's 2 separate files one will be rev 1.0 f7 bios other will be rev 1.1 f7 bios
they are not compatible with eachother has to be the correct revision

If you try and put f7 rev 1.1 bios on a rev 1.0 board it could brick the board

why on earth would you chuck the box away ? will need that if ever need to rma

But you already have f7 on there so it's okay


----------



## george-97

i installed from rev 1 the bios and i saw i have the rev 1.1 from my mobo 100% lucky 100% idiot


----------



## george-97

guys is that normal i have uncore ratio to x33 and ring voltage is only 1.002?


----------



## kaede

Hello everyone!

I'm encountering difficulty overclocking my G3258. Currently I've hit a wall of ... 3.3Ghz and I'm not sure what I'm doing wrong.

Pentium G3258 with Artic 7 Freezer Pro
MSI H81M-P33 (only override modes with both BIOS v1.8 and v1.9)
Crucial 1600Mhz 2x4GB (running at 1333Mhz)
EVGA GTX 750 Ti SC
Antec EarthWatts 430 (older but voltages are almost exactly on spec)

Following the instructions in the guide I statically set uncore frequency to a ratio of 32 and memory frequency to 1333Mhz. I've tried gradually increasing voltages from VCCIN 1.5 / VCORE 1.0 / VRING 1.0 (no issues in P95) to VCCIN 1.8 / VCORE 1.3 / VRING 1.1 at 3.3Ghz but it always crashes on the Windows loading screen. I've also experimented with disabling C-states and EIST to no avail.

Has anyone heard of this behavior before? I've read about individuals hitting walls at 4.0Ghz, but 3.3Ghz is disappointingly low.

Any suggestions? Your time and expertise are greatly appreciated.

Kaede


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaede*
> 
> Hello everyone!
> 
> I'm encountering difficulty overclocking my G3258. Currently I've hit a wall of ... 3.3Ghz and I'm not sure what I'm doing wrong.
> 
> Pentium G3258 with Artic 7 Freezer Pro
> MSI H81M-P33 (only override modes with both BIOS v1.8 and v1.9)
> Crucial 1600Mhz 2x4GB (running at 1333Mhz)
> EVGA GTX 750 Ti SC
> Antec EarthWatts 430 (older but voltages are almost exactly on spec)
> 
> Following the instructions in the guide I statically set uncore frequency to a ratio of 32 and memory frequency to 1333Mhz. I've tried gradually increasing voltages from VCCIN 1.5 / VCORE 1.0 / VRING 1.0 (no issues in P95) to VCCIN 1.8 / VCORE 1.3 / VRING 1.1 at 3.3Ghz but it always crashes on the Windows loading screen. I've also experimented with disabling C-states and EIST to no avail.
> 
> Has anyone heard of this behavior before? I've read about individuals hitting walls at 4.0Ghz, but 3.3Ghz is disappointingly low.
> 
> Any suggestions? Your time and expertise are greatly appreciated.
> 
> Kaede


Lesson 1 about overclocking: saying that your PC crashed is not helpful information. Describe what happened, as the symptoms help point to the issue. Did you get a BSOD? If so, what was the error code? Details on the crash would be useful. In case you didn't happen to catch the BSOD code, you can use BlueScreenViewer to check the dump files for the error code.









NOTE: You have a Pentium, not a Haswell.


----------



## kaede

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Lesson 1 about overclocking: saying that your PC crashed is not helpful information. Describe what happened, as the symptoms help point to the issue. Did you get a BSOD? If so, what was the error code? Details on the crash would be useful. In case you didn't happen to catch the BSOD code, you can use BlueScreenViewer to check the dump files for the error code.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOTE: You have a Pentium, not a Haswell.


Hi Blaze2210!

Unfortunately the system crashes when Windows is beginning to boot and it returns to the POST screen. No BSOD appears and no MEMORY.DMP file appears in C:\Windows. In addition, correct me if I'm wrong but the Pentium G3258 is based upon the Haswell microarchitecture.

Thanks!


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaede*
> 
> Hi Blaze2210!
> 
> Unfortunately the system crashes when Windows is beginning to boot and it returns to the POST screen. No BSOD appears and no MEMORY.DMP file appears in C:\Windows. In addition, correct me if I'm wrong but the Pentium G3258 is based upon the Haswell microarchitecture.
> 
> Thanks!


Did you first run and stress the chip at stock, so you know what voltages it requires for stock speeds? That would give you the best starting point. Then, I would suggest reading the OP guide, and every other guide the pertains to overclocking your chip.

I look at it this way: every question has already been asked and answered (usually multiple times in a single thread, sometimes on a single page of a thread). The "Search this thread" function is your friend.










Also, just found this little guide, seemed like it has some useful info in it: http://www.overclockersclub.com/guides/intel_pentium_g3258_oc_guide/3.htm


----------



## c64ocuk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaede*
> 
> Hi Blaze2210!
> 
> Unfortunately the system crashes when Windows is beginning to boot and it returns to the POST screen. No BSOD appears and no MEMORY.DMP file appears in C:\Windows. In addition, correct me if I'm wrong but the Pentium G3258 is based upon the Haswell microarchitecture.
> 
> Thanks!


First of all you need to read about your board maybe it doesn't support overclocking the g3258 too well ?
also I don't like that power supply it's very old and seems a bit low on watts and 12v rail.

You need more VCCIN and more cpu vcore voltage and you should be running your ram at 1600mhz use xmp profile

try 2.0 VCIIN
and 1.3v vcore
leave uncore voltage on auto

I always say start at the top and work backwards i don't agree with starting low and slowly working your way up on an overclock.
Why not start high with similar settings of proven other clocks on the same/similar hardware and work backwards I have done it this way since the athlon xp days.


----------



## Napoleon85

This guide is fantastic! It's been very useful working on pushing the overclock on my delidded 4770K, but I still seem to be running into a thermal issue. I have two 480x60 Alphacool rads and an EK Supremacy Evo block with the Naked Ivy kit, CLU was used as the TIM. I know linpack w/ AVX isn't the preferred method, but it does seem to ensure stability and is quicker for finding errors than hours of x264 runs. I'm seeing temps hitting 95c, which I set as a threshold to shut down the test using OCCT. Is it possible I didn't use enough CLU? Should I have roughed up the die with the scouring pad prior to application? Current settings are as follows:

48 core multi
35 cache multi
1.385 cpu vid
2.000 vccin
1600 dram freq
1.5v dram voltage

The reason I'm raising my eyebrows a bit here is that I feel I shouldn't have so much heat with the current cooling solution, and I've noted that the heat output from the rad is not hot at all, <30*C. Perhaps I'm making a bad assumption, but that seems to me like the heat isn't getting into the loop, since I see a much smaller delta between core temps and rad output temps when running my GPUs hard.


----------



## JackCY

At a certain point only sub zero will be able to cool it. The node is small enough already that the heat gets trapped in the silicon. It's only getting worse as the node gets smaller, not only chips are smaller but the internal parts are more cramped even if they manage to run at a slightly lower voltage. Don't remember anymore what others get with water loops when running AVX, but linpack AVX is brutal even more than Prime95 w/AVX. At 1.4V vcore the chip must be cooking. The delid helps, but at this voltage the difference probably just disappeared as you used up to additional OC potential from deliding. The rest of the cooling doesn't need to be insane but getting the heat ASAP from the chip is an issue.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Napoleon85*
> 
> This guide is fantastic! It's been very useful working on pushing the overclock on my delidded 4770K, but I still seem to be running into a thermal issue. I have two 480x60 Alphacool rads and an EK Supremacy Evo block with the Naked Ivy kit, CLU was used as the TIM. I know linpack w/ AVX isn't the preferred method, but it does seem to ensure stability and is quicker for finding errors than hours of x264 runs. I'm seeing temps hitting 95c, which I set as a threshold to shut down the test using OCCT. Is it possible I didn't use enough CLU? Should I have roughed up the die with the scouring pad prior to application? Current settings are as follows:
> 
> 48 core multi
> 35 cache multi
> 1.385 cpu vid
> 2.000 vccin
> 1600 dram freq
> 1.5v dram voltage
> 
> The reason I'm raising my eyebrows a bit here is that I feel I shouldn't have so much heat with the current cooling solution, and I've noted that the heat output from the rad is not hot at all, <30*C. Perhaps I'm making a bad assumption, but that seems to me like the heat isn't getting into the loop, since I see a much smaller delta between core temps and rad output temps when running my GPUs hard.


Thank you. I wouldn't recommend Linpack even if you wanted to go the hot and heavy route. In fact, I think the latest version of Prime crashes the computer faster while being a little cooler. It was the only test that crashed my computer during the stress test thermal test. x264 -> v27.9 Prime -> latest version of Prime. OCCT is somewhere in the 27.9 Prime territory. If you're questioning your temperatures you could try matching the settings I had in my thermal testing in the guide, and if you're getting HIGHER temperatures without HT, then something is screwy.

I'd also like to thank the people in this thread for giving my my black username, lol.


----------



## ried16

just got my 4770k back from delidding. even stressing with x264 my temps were in the low 90's at 4.9 with 1.36 vcore. now they never go over. 70. very excited. i'm ready to shoot for 5.1.


----------



## Napoleon85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Napoleon85*
> 
> This guide is fantastic! It's been very useful working on pushing the overclock on my delidded 4770K, but I still seem to be running into a thermal issue. I have two 480x60 Alphacool rads and an EK Supremacy Evo block with the Naked Ivy kit, CLU was used as the TIM. I know linpack w/ AVX isn't the preferred method, but it does seem to ensure stability and is quicker for finding errors than hours of x264 runs. I'm seeing temps hitting 95c, which I set as a threshold to shut down the test using OCCT. Is it possible I didn't use enough CLU? Should I have roughed up the die with the scouring pad prior to application? Current settings are as follows:
> 
> 48 core multi
> 35 cache multi
> 1.385 cpu vid
> 2.000 vccin
> 1600 dram freq
> 1.5v dram voltage
> 
> The reason I'm raising my eyebrows a bit here is that I feel I shouldn't have so much heat with the current cooling solution, and I've noted that the heat output from the rad is not hot at all, <30*C. Perhaps I'm making a bad assumption, but that seems to me like the heat isn't getting into the loop, since I see a much smaller delta between core temps and rad output temps when running my GPUs hard.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. I wouldn't recommend Linpack even if you wanted to go the hot and heavy route. In fact, I think the latest version of Prime crashes the computer faster while being a little cooler. It was the only test that crashed my computer during the stress test thermal test. x264 -> v27.9 Prime -> latest version of Prime. OCCT is somewhere in the 27.9 Prime territory. If you're questioning your temperatures you could try matching the settings I had in my thermal testing in the guide, and if you're getting HIGHER temperatures without HT, then something is screwy.
> 
> I'd also like to thank the people in this thread for giving my my black username, lol.
Click to expand...

Thabks for the reply. I gave up on linpack/avx (was running from OCCT actually) and I've been testing with XTU, AIDA64, and the x264 test. So far the latter has been doing an acceptable job at exposing instabity, just time consuming. I think 4.8 might not happen on this chip since I'm up to 1.40 vcore and 2.05 vccin and still getting hang ups or BSODs. I just upped it from 1.40/2.0 and am testing now... But I'm not willing to give it much more voltage. 4.7 was stable with much, much less voltage, around 1.35/1.8 iirc, have it saved in an oc profile on the board. That might be my wall, but it seems like 4.8 almost certainly will be.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Napoleon85

Still not stable at the voltages above. I'm wondering if its worth pushing it, or just settling on 4.7 as my limit.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## george-97

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Napoleon85*
> 
> Still not stable at the voltages above. I'm wondering if its worth pushing it, or just settling on 4.7 as my limit.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


yes


----------



## Farmer Boe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Napoleon85*
> 
> Still not stable at the voltages above. I'm wondering if its worth pushing it, or just settling on 4.7 as my limit.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


I would find your max overclock for benchmarking purposes but also the most balanced 24/7 setting which seems like 4.7GHz on your chip. Nothing wrong with pushing it but seeing as your temps are getting high with a custom loop already, there isn't much room to improve without going phase change.


----------



## Napoleon85

Yep, its rock solid at 4.7 and >10c cooler with more voltage than it probably needs. I don't see the point in pushing those extra 100MHz when I would need max safe voltage, if I could even get it stable at all.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## ried16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Napoleon85*
> 
> Still not stable at the voltages above. I'm wondering if its worth pushing it, or just settling on 4.7 as my limit.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


try raising your vccin. your vcore is in range of 4.8 maybe a bit high, but your vccin is maybe a touch low for that speed compared to others i've seen. your right where i'm at with your vcore for mine to do 4.9 but i had to go to 2.12 on my vccin. not that all chips are created equal. just tryin to give you a ballpark figure.


----------



## ChuckWheat

hey everyone.
I'm new to overclocking.
One day, many years ago, I told asus ai suite 3 to overclock my stuff.
It didn't work and i got scared and swore off the stuff forever.
Then months ago i tried it again properly, and now I want moar!

I followed some "quick and dirty" haswell OC guide.
Basically I set the 4670k fixed vcore to 1.25v and multiplier to 46 and it's stable as a rock at average p95 blend temps of 60c on my h100igtx watercooler. Nice and quiet too.

Few questions.

Can I push it more?
What about Cache speed/voltage?
Adaptive or manual for those voltages?
The north bridge (i think) heatsink is pretty warm. Anything to do about that? Is it because of the fixed voltage?

What would you recommend for proceeding numbers-wise? What to adjust, what to test.
Thanks people


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChuckWheat*
> 
> hey everyone.
> I'm new to overclocking.
> One day, many years ago, I told asus ai suite 3 to overclock my stuff.
> It didn't work and i got scared and swore off the stuff forever.
> Then months ago i tried it again properly, and now I want moar!
> 
> I followed some "quick and dirty" haswell OC guide.
> Basically I set the 4670k fixed vcore to 1.25v and multiplier to 46 and it's stable as a rock at average p95 blend temps of 60c on my h100igtx watercooler. Nice and quiet too.
> 
> Few questions.
> 
> Can I push it more?
> What about Cache speed/voltage?
> Adaptive or manual for those voltages?
> The north bridge (i think) heatsink is pretty warm. Anything to do about that? Is it because of the fixed voltage?
> 
> What would you recommend for proceeding numbers-wise? What to adjust, what to test.
> Thanks people


The guide on the first page of this thread will help you OC your chip.


----------



## ChuckWheat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> The guide on the first page of this thread will help you OC your chip.


Thanks

I still have some questions.
My board's bios, the Asus z87pro.
-should i turn off "asus multicore enhancement"?
-The north bridge (i think) heatsink is pretty warm. Anything to do about that? Is it because of the fixed voltage?


----------



## Napoleon85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ried16*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Napoleon85*
> 
> Still not stable at the voltages above. I'm wondering if its worth pushing it, or just settling on 4.7 as my limit.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> try raising your vccin. your vcore is in range of 4.8 maybe a bit high, but your vccin is maybe a touch low for that speed compared to others i've seen. your right where i'm at with your vcore for mine to do 4.9 but i had to go to 2.12 on my vccin. not that all chips are created equal. just tryin to give you a ballpark figure.
Click to expand...

I'll try more vccin and report back. Might be a few days since I actually want to use my rig for gaming right now. Thanks for the advice.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChuckWheat

Ok so I did some stuff.
I've currently got my 4670k running at 4.7ghz on 1.27v. With that, the cache is set at 34x 1.2v, the cpu input is 1.95v, and XMP is enabled for my 1600mhz 9-9-9-24-2 ram.
IBT will pass a test on maximum just fine. The temps are up to about 100c max. I don't really have a problem with that as long as it comes out alive.
Prime95 on the "max power" test has caused a bsod a few times after 15 or so minutes with the 0x9c stop. Another place said "0x9C = QPI/VTT most likely, but increasing vcore has helped in some instances". I'm not sure what those are, but core voltage doesn't seem to help much. Raising it up from 1.20, 1.25, 1.26, 1.27 has shown little gain. I can't find anything like qpi/vtt in the bios, so I tried enabling the XMP for the ram and it seems to work a little better.
I am getting errors in prime95 like rounding errors. I hear this means the overclock is unstable... How should I go about stabilizing it?

Edit: just got another bsod running the prime95 "max power" test. "Machine_check_exception" stop 0x9c


----------



## PaycheckNZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChuckWheat*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> I still have some questions.
> My board's bios, the Asus z87pro.
> -should i turn off "asus multicore enhancement"?
> -The north bridge (i think) heatsink is pretty warm. Anything to do about that? Is it because of the fixed voltage?


You can leave multicore enhancement on, in fact if all your core ratios are equal then it has no effect.

If some heatsinks on the MB are hot then it could be your VRM settings. What are settings like CPU Power Phase Control, CPU Voltage Frequency, and CPU Power Duty Control set to?

Does HWInfo64 tell you the VRM temperature?


----------



## Napoleon85

I turn multicore enhancement off, it seems to do weird things to the boost settings. It doesn't really do much when you're overclocking though.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## JackCY

ME changes behavior based on manufacturer implementation.
ASRock, if ME is left ON, the OC ratios don't get applied. ME forces all cores to maximum stock turbo ratio, I suppose that's what it does on other boards as well. So for OC you should turn it off anyway since you are setting things manually.

As far as OCing, there are numerous guides for newbies here on OC.net and elsewhere, search.


----------



## rockmassif

Hey guys, I recently OCed my 4790K with manual voltage.
But I still wanted to drop down volt and frequency when idle, so I activated C states and Speedstep.

CPU-Z shows constant voltage of 1.248V and Core Temp shows constant voltage of 1.2518V. HwInfo Sensors also shows VID of 1.248V(0.1% different for each cores, some are 1.250).

BUT.

Vcore0-1-2-3 volts are changing depending on my core frequency. Usually drops down to 0.752V for 3GHz(I set 3GHz as the lowest state) and 1.264V for 4.6GHz under even stress test load.

Does that mean I did it right? Kinda poor man's adaptive, huh? I also wonder why it overvolts to 1.264 under load. I basically set it to 1.250 as MANUAL in BIOS.

I also used 3DMark, physics only, still overvolts to 1.264. Doesn't go any higher so it's safe I believe, but why 1.264 when I specifically put 1.25v manually?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Napoleon85*
> 
> Still not stable at the voltages above. I'm wondering if its worth pushing it, or just settling on 4.7 as my limit.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


Just so you know, vcore under many loads will be 0.02 higher than VID. Setting 1.4 VID would give 1.4 vcore under some loads, 1.42 under many other common loads

many sensors are labeled as something like "core voltage" or even "vcore" but actually show VID sensor instead of vcore readout, to make things more confusing. It's best to just set it with the right voltage mode and assume you're using 0.02v higher - you don't have to worry about vdroop on vcore so there's not much reason to look at the sensor - thats mainly for the input voltage (vrin, vccin) with Haswell since the IVR controls the core and other voltages extremely well, but it still gets the input voltage supplied by a less perfect motherboard VRM


----------



## ChuckWheat

Recently with stress testing core clock, I've had prime95 freeze and not make a bsod. usually it will bsod or say there was a rounding error.
Any idea what this could be?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChuckWheat*
> 
> Recently with stress testing core clock, I've had prime95 freeze and not make a bsod. usually it will bsod or say there was a rounding error.
> Any idea what this could be?


Freeze&black screen = cache not stable


----------



## ChuckWheat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaycheckNZ*
> 
> You can leave multicore enhancement on, in fact if all your core ratios are equal then it has no effect.
> 
> If some heatsinks on the MB are hot then it could be your VRM settings. What are settings like CPU Power Phase Control, CPU Voltage Frequency, and CPU Power Duty Control set to?
> 
> Does HWInfo64 tell you the VRM temperature?


CPU Power Phase Control: is set to Auto, but toggling it to Manual an option pops up with a preset of "Fast", with "Ultra Fast" being a step up, and two other steps below "Fast".
CPU Voltage Frequency: Auto, but Manual shows 300Khz
CPU Power Duty Control: "T.Probe"

I see no VRM temperature in HWInfo64


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Freeze&black screen = cache not stable


Freeze and black screen generally points to a deficiency of VCCIN/Input Voltage....


----------



## c64ocuk

adaptive will drop the volts to 1 volt or just under if you are running in the 1.3v area


----------



## Idnarg

So I'm working on stress testing my 4690k

Currently I'm running a 4.6 ghz overclock with 1.29 vcore
uncore is 3.8 and uncore voltage is auto (~1.7)

Right now I'm using x264 and I have some questions I haven't been able to answer via google.

One: I know the guide mentions a continuous loop...how do I enable that? or do I just have to set the loop to 1000 or something and close it when I wake up?

Two: I know x264 is supposed to be the "cool" test...so should I be concerned about 80 degree temp? Or is that fine for x264? My aida 64 temp and XTU temp were in a similar range. I used IBT maximum 10 run initially with these settings and they didn't go above 90

My cooler is the h110i gt 280mm

EDIT: One last question, how many loops should I run for just a quick stability test when I'm dialing in the OC, rather than running a final, 24/7 overnighter?


----------



## JackCY

I have the necessary presets for x264 and Prime95 in my signature. Hopefully it still works.
Yeah it's in a OCN post as text, just save it and create a shortcut with the settings you like. Infinity is also supported and explained there.

Though you might want to consider x265 as it is more demanding on CPU.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Idnarg*
> 
> So I'm working on stress testing my 4690k
> 
> Currently I'm running a 4.6 ghz overclock with 1.29 vcore
> uncore is 3.8 and uncore voltage is auto (~1.7)
> 
> Right now I'm using x264 and I have some questions I haven't been able to answer via google.
> 
> One: I know the guide mentions a continuous loop...how do I enable that? or do I just have to set the loop to 1000 or something and close it when I wake up?
> 
> Two: I know x264 is supposed to be the "cool" test...so should I be concerned about 80 degree temp? Or is that fine for x264? My aida 64 temp and XTU temp were in a similar range. I used IBT maximum 10 run initially with these settings and they didn't go above 90
> 
> My cooler is the h110i gt 280mm
> 
> EDIT: One last question, how many loops should I run for just a quick stability test when I'm dialing in the OC, rather than running a final, 24/7 overnighter?


I would not run a OC that shows 80c in x264. I try for 65c max. That way a few degrees warmer ambient still doesnt push past 70c.

If your hitting 80c in x264 that means cpu intensive games could hit 70-75c. Your ambient temps are likely the blame here. If so maybe setup a different OC profile for the hot months.


----------



## Idnarg

Current ambient temps range between 22-24 degrees, depending on what temp the AC is set to kick in at. If it's not ambient temps, isn't 80 high for 1.29 v with a 280mm rad liquid cooler? Or is that normal for haswell?

Also, two loops in a row (loop 7 and loop 8) failed at around 50%...but the next two loops have succeeded. Does this mean that my cpu failed the stress test, or was there just a glitch? I'm still using the x264 file downloaded from the first page of the thread, haven't updated with the suggested presets from Jack's post


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Idnarg*
> 
> Current ambient temps range between 22-24 degrees, depending on what temp the AC is set to kick in at. If it's not ambient temps, isn't 80 high for 1.29 v with a 280mm rad liquid cooler? Or is that normal for haswell?
> 
> Also, two loops in a row (loop 7 and loop 8) failed at around 50%...but the next two loops have succeeded. Does this mean that my cpu failed the stress test, or was there just a glitch? I'm still using the x264 file downloaded from the first page of the thread, haven't updated with the suggested presets from Jack's post


The test is the same but I have created a different batch file that has more options, defaults, runs infinity, etc.
I've probably listed the updates somewhere. For me it was a logical step when OCing and running the test a lot. With it you can create a shortcut and add parameters to the link that will get parsed by the batch file and override the defaults that will otherwise get used if you don't override them.
Same thing for Prime95, not to have to fill in the config manually every run instead just click a link and go.

You run something once, it's fine to fill out config, do it 100 times it gets time wasting to repeat filling out test config.

x264 test, highest core average 70C @ 25C ambient, that's air cooled and one year assembled, 1.23V Vcore, 1.65V Vccin.
At 1.29V you will be hitting 80C, at least it's possible.
I was running 1.28V and that is around 5C hotter for me than 1.22V.
While one unoptimized game (65% load constantly) does hit 70C max, the average is only 60C if remember right from afternoon, I'm checking it since I'm playing with Vccin. But most other games crawl at 30% and don't care about CPU really.

With HT it's even worse as the CPU gets more load.

How well does 280mm radiator help I don't know, but it's more about getting the heat off the chip than the need for massive heat dissipation.

Having all voltages minimal helps, but the best help is delid of course and changing the not so good TIM.


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Idnarg*
> 
> Current ambient temps range between 22-24 degrees, depending on what temp the AC is set to kick in at. If it's not ambient temps, isn't 80 high for 1.29 v with a 280mm rad liquid cooler? Or is that normal for haswell?
> 
> Also, two loops in a row (loop 7 and loop 8) failed at around 50%...but the next two loops have succeeded. Does this mean that my cpu failed the stress test, or was there just a glitch? I'm still using the x264 file downloaded from the first page of the thread, haven't updated with the suggested presets from Jack's post


Yes, those temps are a bit hot. Double check your cooler mount isn't a bit loose, or, see if pushing down on the heat sink immediately drops them. My h80i on 1.29v/46x in silent mode would be around 50-55c above ambient with x264...considerably less in performance mode.

You mentioned uncore at 1.7v. Hopefully that's a typo?

If the loop failed then you are almost certainly not stable.


----------



## Idnarg

Out of temp concerns I dropped down to a 45 ghz clock. The lowest vcore that seems stable is 1.24 v. So far it's survived 10 runs of IBT (maximum), and nearly 6 hours of XTU where temps were hovering around 70. So far I've run a couple loops of x264, and the temp has been between 66-72, usually hovering around 68.

Pretty much my next step at this point is to just run x264 all night and see whether it's stable at 1.24 or if I have to push it up to 1.25
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Yes, those temps are a bit hot. Double check your cooler mount isn't a bit loose, or, see if pushing down on the heat sink immediately drops them. My h80i on 1.29v/46x in silent mode would be around 50-55c above ambient with x264...considerably less in performance mode.


The cooler heatsink seems to be seated pretty tightly. I already reseated it once just to make sure. It doesn't wiggle around at all, at least.

When I pushed down on the heatsink, the temp in XTU -did- seem to fall few degrees, with the range dropping from 63-70 to 57-65...however, I could not replicate the same effect while running x264. The temp range remained between 66-72, whether I was pressing or no.

Before I set up my all night x264 I'm going to set the computer down and make sure the cooler is screwed down fully... Also, I should mention that because I was having trouble posting with the mobo intitially (turns out I needed to clear CMOs), my brother and I swapped out the h110i with the stock one just to make sure the cooler wasn't the problem. I didn't even think about it until now, but the thermal pastes got mixed, though the spread is pretty even across the cpu. Could that have something to do with it?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> You mentioned uncore at 1.7v. Hopefully that's a typo?


The 1.7 volts is for input voltage, not uncore. The uncore is 1.2
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> If the loop failed then you are almost certainly not stable.


So if a loop fails - even if the system doesn't bsod or the program doesn't crash - the system is unstable? What kind of error is it, then? Vcore?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Idnarg*
> 
> Out of temp concerns I dropped down to a 45 ghz clock. The lowest vcore that seems stable is 1.24 v. So far it's survived 10 runs of IBT (maximum), and nearly 6 hours of XTU where temps were hovering around 70. So far I've run a couple loops of x264, and the temp has been between 66-72, usually hovering around 68.
> 
> Pretty much my next step at this point is to just run x264 all night and see whether it's stable at 1.24 or if I have to push it up to 1.25
> The cooler heatsink seems to be seated pretty tightly. I already reseated it once just to make sure. It doesn't wiggle around at all, at least.
> 
> When I pushed down on the heatsink, the temp in XTU -did- seem to fall few degrees, with the range dropping from 63-70 to 57-65...however, I could not replicate the same effect while running x264. The temp range remained between 66-72, whether I was pressing or no.
> 
> Before I set up my all night x264 I'm going to set the computer down and make sure the cooler is screwed down fully... Also, I should mention that because I was having trouble posting with the mobo intitially (turns out I needed to clear CMOs), my brother and I swapped out the h110i with the stock one just to make sure the cooler wasn't the problem. I didn't even think about it until now, but the thermal pastes got mixed, though the spread is pretty even across the cpu. Could that have something to do with it?
> The 1.7 volts is for input voltage, not uncore. The uncore is 1.2
> *So if a loop fails - even if the system doesn't bsod or the program doesn't crash - the system is unstable? What kind of error is it, then? Vcore?*


if the x264 loop just stops with no crash you need to raise vcore.


----------



## Idnarg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> The test is the same but I have created a different batch file that has more options, defaults, runs infinity, etc.
> I've probably listed the updates somewhere. For me it was a logical step when OCing and running the test a lot. With it you can create a shortcut and add parameters to the link that will get parsed by the batch file and override the defaults that will otherwise get used if you don't override them.


So I downloaded the updated .exe and put it in the test folder, replacing the old one, and then I edited the "x264 Stability Test (64 bit + Log)" and replaced it with the script in your post. However, when I try to run it (log test name: overnight, loops: infinite, threads: 8), I get the following error: 'x264-64' is not recognized as an internal or external command, operable program or batch file.

What am I doing wrong?

EDIT: Nevermind, I fixed it. I was forgetting to rename the .exe file to "x264-64"


----------



## Neil79

Do we have any results for the i7 4790k?

What would be the input voltage for 1.335v Core volts?


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Idnarg*
> 
> Out of temp concerns I dropped down to a 45 ghz clock. The lowest vcore that seems stable is 1.24 v. So far it's survived 10 runs of IBT (maximum), and nearly 6 hours of XTU where temps were hovering around 70. So far I've run a couple loops of x264, and the temp has been between 66-72, usually hovering around 68.
> 
> Pretty much my next step at this point is to just run x264 all night and see whether it's stable at 1.24 or if I have to push it up to 1.25
> The cooler heatsink seems to be seated pretty tightly. I already reseated it once just to make sure. It doesn't wiggle around at all, at least.
> 
> When I pushed down on the heatsink, the temp in XTU -did- seem to fall few degrees, with the range dropping from 63-70 to 57-65...however, I could not replicate the same effect while running x264. The temp range remained between 66-72, whether I was pressing or no.
> 
> Before I set up my all night x264 I'm going to set the computer down and make sure the cooler is screwed down fully... Also, I should mention that because I was having trouble posting with the mobo intitially (turns out I needed to clear CMOs), my brother and I swapped out the h110i with the stock one just to make sure the cooler wasn't the problem. I didn't even think about it until now, but the thermal pastes got mixed, though the spread is pretty even across the cpu. Could that have something to do with it?
> The 1.7 volts is for input voltage, not uncore. The uncore is 1.2
> So if a loop fails - even if the system doesn't bsod or the program doesn't crash - the system is unstable? What kind of error is it, then? Vcore?


Always clean both CPU and heatsink before applying new TIM. Remove any previous TIM, everything, even finger marks.
The only thing that will cause CPU trouble is the last thing you change. So that is often first Vcore because you will leave everything else at undoubtedly stable values until you are done with core clock.
It can crash, black, bsod, freeze, turn into a ball of fire if you're unlucky, anything really.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Idnarg*
> 
> So I downloaded the updated .exe and put it in the test folder, replacing the old one, and then I edited the "x264 Stability Test (64 bit + Log)" and replaced it with the script in your post. However, when I try to run it (log test name: overnight, loops: infinite, threads: 8), I get the following error: 'x264-64' is not recognized as an internal or external command, operable program or batch file.
> 
> What am I doing wrong?
> 
> EDIT: Nevermind, I fixed it. I was forgetting to rename the .exe file to "x264-64"


Yeah just replace the file "x264-64.exe". Keep the name "x264-64.exe".

---

Neil79: It's in the OP of this thread. There is an OC guide too, there are at least other 2 OC guides on OCN and more results in Devil Canyon thread. Read.


----------



## Idnarg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Always clean both CPU and heatsink before applying new TIM. Remove any previous TIM, everything, even finger marks.


Yeah, that makes sense. I probably should have thought of that honestly. I think I was too worried about my brand new mobo suddenly no longer posting...I think that will be a project for a later time, though because I reseated my cooler again, but this time I tightened the thumb screws even tighter with a screwdriver and HOLY COW is there a difference. My x264 was hitting over 70s at 1.24 v, and now it has been running 9.5 hrs and has barely broken 65. My IBT was literally a 10 degree difference, from 85 to 75. I guess mistakes are there for me to learn from.

If there's a thermal paste issue that means it can only go lower, which means I am much happier with my cooler's peformance. If I were to order some paste to replace the stock, would I just go with the Artic Silver 5? Best reviewed on Amazon...

Anyways, right now I seem to have a stable OC of 4.5 ghz at 1.24 v, with a cache/uncore of 3.9 ghz (stock, basically).


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neil79*
> 
> Do we have any results for the i7 4790k?
> 
> What would be the input voltage for 1.335v Core volts?


1.9v should be good at that vcore.


----------



## JackCY

Gelid GC Extreme.
Arctic silver is a name of the past.
If you want to go cheap get MX-2.

Tightening properly but not excessively helps to spread out the TIM. 10C difference... must have been a major mistake.

---

I find the minimum Vccin of +0.4V alright. I know some folks even have a thread or some article, don't remember of pushing DC even below that and that it helps them for higher OC but I don't believe that. 0.4V extra as recommended by Intel is enough.
For 1.335V VID, that's 1.35 Vcore, would be 1.75V Vccin set to maximum LLC to stay flat under load.
Having overly high Vccin is more harmful than helpful. Adds heat and instability because of it.
For me lowering Vccin by 0.25V dropped around 2C. Hard to tell now since it's the hottest week of the year.

---

*x265 Stability Test v1*

Using HandbrakeCLI.
The complexity of x265 is brutal, might switch to easier preset so one loop doesn't take an hour.


----------



## Idnarg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> The complexity of x265 is brutal, might switch to easier preset so one loop doesn't take an hour.


Yeah I was just about to ask if it was supposed to take that long or if I did something wrong in install...

So if I'm stable at 4.5 ghz with 1.24 v, should I start upping the cache to see how close I can get it to core before it becomes unstable? Or is that not worth the time/effort it would take to test it? What about ddr3 frequency?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Gelid GC Extreme.
> Arctic silver is a name of the past.
> If you want to go cheap get MX-2.
> 
> Tightening properly but not excessively helps to spread out the TIM. 10C difference... must have been a major mistake.
> 
> ---
> 
> I find the minimum Vccin of +0.4V alright. I know some folks even have a thread or some article, don't remember of pushing DC even below that and that it helps them for higher OC but I don't believe that. 0.4V extra as recommended by Intel is enough.
> *For 1.335V VID, that's 1.35 Vcore, would be 1.75V Vccin set to maximum LLC to stay flat under load.*
> Having overly high Vccin is more harmful than helpful. Adds heat and instability because of it.
> For me lowering Vccin by 0.25V dropped around 2C. Hard to tell now since it's the hottest week of the year.
> 
> ---
> 
> *x265 Stability Test v1*
> 
> Using HandbrakeCLI.
> The complexity of x265 is brutal, might switch to easier preset so one loop doesn't take an hour.


1,75v is stock input voltage. The DC chips gaining headroom at lower input voltage were on Asrock motherboards. Input voltage really starts matter in the 1.3v+ vcore range. From the op:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



If you are using a high Vcore for your overclock, typically for the higher multipliers, input voltage may also be important. I'm talking about 1.30v and up. Info listed later in the guide.



I have never needed more than 1.85-1.95v though even at 1.4v vcore.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Idnarg*
> 
> Yeah I was just about to ask if it was supposed to take that long or if I did something wrong in install...
> 
> So if I'm stable at 4.5 ghz with 1.24 v, should I start upping the cache to see how close I can get it to core before it becomes unstable? Or is that not worth the time/effort it would take to test it? What about ddr3 frequency?


None of the two I found worthy the time to OC.
I did try and got my uncore to 42 stable. 43 as well but it's getting to be equal in voltage with Vcore 1.2-1.25V which I don't like. Only gain is if you benchmark cache speed, that's it. Putting to 40x is fine and quick but fiddling with it beyond and having to test for hours again is not worth the gain which is close to zero.
RAM the same, apply XMP profile, live happily ever after. Unless you have some RAM you've picked especially for OC based on the chips, it will most likely not OC much or if at all and it's a pain to test for RAM stability.

x265 is always about 2-4x slower than x264. I've kept what I could from the x264 test, sure I can and you can too modify it and remove the resize and set profile to something faster, even cut the clip shorter as in don't process all the frames. Things were added in x264 test to increase the CPU load as there was always struggle to make x264 load the CPU to max.

Slower preset enables all the goodies x265 has, more code to execute but takes forever to finish.
...
Meh, slower preset gets stuck processing, oh well the quality of x265...
Switching to medium that works always for me.
Fixed some minor stuff in both, stupid batch variable preprocessing.

Updated, medium seems to run much faster, from the below 1fps it's up to 6fps give or take. And it's the default preset that works and probably easy for developers to test too. It may be a little weaker on the CPU but it's the only preset I know works for sure as I've used it before for encoding and my short tests pass with it as well, where as slower preset seems to get stuck processing in a loop somewhere. So that wouldn't be nice that after 1h 1 loop wouldn't even finish







And I'm not going to torture it for long, it's hot here.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> None of the two I found worthy the time to OC.
> I did try and got my uncore to 42 stable. 43 as well but it's getting to be equal in voltage with Vcore 1.2-1.25V which I don't like. Only gain is if you benchmark cache speed, that's it. *Putting to 40x is fine and quick but fiddling with it beyond and having to test for hours again is not worth the gain which is close to zero.
> RAM the same, apply XMP profile, live happily ever after. Unless you have some RAM you've picked especially for OC based on the chips, it will most likely not OC much or if at all and it's a pain to test for RAM stability.
> *
> x265 is always about 2-4x slower than x264. I've kept what I could from the x264 test, sure I can and you can too modify it and remove the resize and set profile to something faster, even cut the clip shorter as in don't process all the frames. Things were added in x264 test to increase the CPU load as there was always struggle to make x264 load the CPU to max.
> 
> Slower preset enables all the goodies x265 has, more code to execute but takes forever to finish.
> ...
> Meh, slower preset gets stuck processing, oh well the quality of x265...
> Switching to medium that works always for me.
> Fixed some minor stuff in both, stupid batch variable preprocessing.
> 
> Updated, medium seems to run much faster, from the below 1fps it's up to 6fps give or take. And it's the default preset that works and probably easy for developers to test too. It may be a little weaker on the CPU but it's the only preset I know works for sure as I've used it before for encoding and my short tests pass with it as well, where as slower preset seems to get stuck processing in a loop somewhere. So that wouldn't be nice that after 1h 1 loop wouldn't even finish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I'm not going to torture it for long, it's hot here.


very good advice. I normally set 1.175v cache at 40x or maybe 42x and forget it.


----------



## warez4gold

i'm stressing an i5-4670k. what's the max i can take my cache voltage on an antec 120mm fan aio liquid cooler?

thanks


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warez4gold*
> 
> i'm stressing an i5-4670k. what's the max i can take my cache voltage on an antec 120mm fan aio liquid cooler?
> 
> thanks


I keep cache around 1.2v or below as it adds so little. If you really want max it 1.25v won't hurt anything. I would not go much higher though.

Cache can add to temps though so keep an eye on them.


----------



## Neil79

With some new found research regarding dynamic cores and input voltages, lets try again for 4.7ghz!





1hour stress testing of Intel Extreme Tuning Utility
1hour stress testing in Asus Real Bench
4 loops of benchmark with all ticked



Registered volts in stress testing

Core : 1.333v
VCCIN : 2.150v
Ring voltage : 1.285v

Yesterday it was crashing, locking up and rebooting... So far this has been up since 6pm and it's 10.30pm now, hopefully this is it!


----------



## Idnarg

Fully stable at 4.5 ghz, 1.24 vcore, 4.2 cache, 1.2 cache voltage (20 runs IBT maximum, 6 hrs XTU stress, 9 hrs x265, 6 hrs AIDA 64 full suite)

I enabled XMP like you said.

Final question, at least for now - when changing the voltage settings to adaptive, what do I set the offset voltage to? Or do I just leave it on auto? Currently I have it set to auto...

When my new thermal paste comes in (Arctic MX-4) next week I'll probably shoot for a higher OC. Probably 4.6 at around 1.29 v, it failed before but I think that's because I didn't raise input voltage to 1.9...I also didn't test it that much because of the heat issue. Right now I'm just happy I have something I can just leave alone and know it works.

Ok, I lied, now's the last question: what's your opinions on vcore max for 24/7 overclocks? I've heard 1.3 from some, 1.35 from others, still even 1.4 from others...

Thank you all for your help!


----------



## JackCY

24/7 personally I find more of an issue of temperatures/noise than voltage. Going up above 4.4/4.5GHz often adds 5C with each step because the voltage needed skyrockets unless you have a miracle lottery chip.
What voltage is safe... no one can tell for sure but Intel seems to max out around 1.25V. I would say 1.3-1.35 is fine if you can cool it. Most guides I think list 1.4 as a limit for air, but why, that's mostly because of temperatures and cooling capacity.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> 24/7 personally I find more of an issue of temperatures/noise than voltage. Going up above 4.4/4.5GHz often adds 5C with each step because the voltage needed skyrockets unless you have a miracle lottery chip.
> What voltage is safe... no one can tell for sure but Intel seems to max out around 1.25V. I would say 1.3-1.35 is fine if you can cool it. Most guides I think list 1.4 as a limit for air, but why, that's mostly because of temperatures and cooling capacity.


I always set my 24/7 vid 1.3v or below. Its fine to run benchmarks here and there 1.3v+ but there is not enough real world performance gains to make those last 1-200mhz worth it really.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Idnarg*
> 
> Ok, I lied, now's the last question: what's your opinions on vcore max for 24/7 overclocks? I've heard 1.3 from some, 1.35 from others, still even 1.4 from others...
> 
> Thank you all for your help!


MY 4670K has been running above 1.4v VID for over a year, I think the same is true with the creator of this thread, Darkwizzie. Currently, I'm running 4.7ghz @ 1.448v, and my idle temps are in the low 20's with the A/C on, and low 30's without the A/C.


----------



## Nicholars

What is VIN5 in HWmonitor? Is 1.976v a normal reading for that?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> What is VIN5 in HWmonitor? Is 1.976v a normal reading for that?


sounds normal for asus Rog mobo.

On the tweakers dream tab in bios there is a input voltage that controls it.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> sounds normal for asus Rog mobo.
> 
> On the tweakers dream tab in bios there is a input voltage that controls it.


It says my Vcore is 1.76..

Which I thought was input voltage..

Would it be LLC that would lower the 1.9 VIN5 voltage?

1.96 is a bit high isn't it? All my other voltages are low.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> It says my Vcore is 1.76..
> 
> Which I thought was input voltage..
> 
> Would it be LLC that would lower the 1.9 VIN5 voltage?
> 
> 1.96 is a bit high isn't it? All my other voltages are low.


That 1.96v is not your actual input voltage. it is VCCN shadow voltage.

Changing that setting from auto has caused craahes everytime I changed it.

You can try tweaking it. It is in the tweakers paridice tab bios.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> That 1.96v is not your actual input voltage. it is a form of eventual input voltage.
> 
> Changing that setting from auto has caused craahes everytime I changed it.


Is t he number I have got normal / low then?

All my other voltages are low...

1.2v cpu

1.76 input

1.15 cache

etc.

1.96v is the only reading that looks a bit high...

it also reports my cache voltage as 1.996v but I am 99% sure that is wrong as its set to -0.05v offset in bios and asus monitor reports it correctly as 1.15v at load.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Is that normal / low then?
> 
> The number I have got?
> 
> All my other voltages are low...
> 
> 1.2v cpu
> 
> 1.76 input
> 
> 1.15 cache
> 
> etc.
> 
> 1.96v is the only reading that looks a bit high...
> 
> it also reports my cache voltage as 1.996v but I am 99% sure that is wrong as its set to -0.05v offset in bios and asus monitor reports it correctly as 1.15v at load.


it is VCCN Shadow voltage. 1.96v is normal. I never seen any guide mention changing it. Leave it as is. that is my suggestion.










The input voltage is not the same thing. As I been trying to explain.


----------



## Nicholars

Alright thanks... I don't have a ROG board, just wanted to check the 1.96v reading was normal as it is higher than everything else..


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Alright thanks... I don't have a ROG board, just wanted to check the 1.96v reading was normal as it is higher than everything else..


this is quoted on what it is by definition:
Quote:


> VCCIN Shadow: Is the very first input voltage level applied. The next input voltage level applied is Initial input voltage. The final input voltage level applied is Eventual input voltage. So it goes like this, Input voltage during post = - VCCIN Shadow, then Initial input voltage till BIOS setup, and right before OS loads, Eventual input voltage is the final voltage applied. *You can leave Shadow at Auto unless you want to get input voltage very high or very low throughout the boot process
> *


info from https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?33488-Maximus-VI-Series-UEFI-Guide-for-Overclocking

I know u dnt have rog board but that is what that voltage represents.


----------



## NIK1

Is there any benifit to lower VCCIN voltage.On my msi mpower max ac mb I took it off auto which was 1.900v in bios and put it to manual, dropped it down to 1.760v and its stable.I could go lower but thought to ask here if there is any gains by lowering this voltage or should I put it back on auto.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NIK1*
> 
> Is there any benifit to lower VCCIN voltage.On my msi mpower max ac mb I took it off auto which was 1.900v in bios and put it to manual, dropped it down to 1.760v and its stable.I could go lower but thought to ask here if there is any gains by lowering this voltage or should I put it back on auto.


If you are stable at 1.76v I would not touch it. Thats already nice and low.


----------



## boomerzangs

So I was wondering if anyone had some insight into what settings on the mobo would help stabalize RAM with an overclock. HCI memtest through a few errors when over a couple of passes that went away when I reset the CPU to stock settings and retested.

The only settings I changed when doing my CPU overclock was Vcore (1.30) and VCCin (2.15) with a core multiplier of 45x. The RAM settings I used was the XMP profile (10-11-10-30, 1.5v, 1866MHz).

I'm not super into the idea of downclocking my RAM (of course if thats the only solution I understand) so I'm wondering which voltages I could up on the mobo that might resolve the issue

I should add that the system otherwise had been stable (passed an overnight stress test w/ prime95, ~8-10 hrs w/ max temps not going past 88C)


----------



## tux1989

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boomerzangs*
> 
> So I was wondering if anyone had some insight into what settings on the mobo would help stabalize RAM with an overclock. HCI memtest through a few errors when over a couple of passes that went away when I reset the CPU to stock settings and retested.
> 
> The only settings I changed when doing my CPU overclock was Vcore (1.30) and VCCin (2.15) with a core multiplier of 45x. The RAM settings I used was the XMP profile (10-11-10-30, 1.5v, 1866MHz).
> 
> I'm not super into the idea of downclocking my RAM (of course if thats the only solution I understand) so I'm wondering which voltages I could up on the mobo that might resolve the issue
> 
> I should add that the system otherwise had been stable (passed an overnight stress test w/ prime95, ~8-10 hrs w/ max temps not going past 88C)


SA voltage


----------



## boomerzangs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boomerzangs*
> 
> So I was wondering if anyone had some insight into what settings on the mobo would help stabalize RAM with an overclock. HCI memtest through a few errors when over a couple of passes that went away when I reset the CPU to stock settings and retested.
> 
> The only settings I changed when doing my CPU overclock was Vcore (1.30) and VCCin (2.15) with a core multiplier of 45x. The RAM settings I used was the XMP profile (10-11-10-30, 1.5v, 1866MHz).
> 
> I'm not super into the idea of downclocking my RAM (of course if thats the only solution I understand) so I'm wondering which voltages I could up on the mobo that might resolve the issue
> 
> I should add that the system otherwise had been stable (passed an overnight stress test w/ prime95, ~8-10 hrs w/ max temps not going past 88C)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tux1989*
> 
> SA voltage


Thanks I'll give it a try


----------



## george-97

guysi need help for my g3258 4.3 i need 1.250 volts i tryed to go 4.4 but i wasnt stable even at 1.350 whats wrong?







i have my cache to 4ghz 2.000 volts should i tweak something else???


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *george-97*
> 
> guysi need help for my g3258 4.3 i need 1.250 volts i tryed to go 4.4 but i wasnt stable even at 1.350 whats wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *i have my cache to 4ghz 2.000 volts shoul*d i tweak something else???


I hope thats a type-o. Do not set cache to 2.0v lol.

What is your inpuit voltage set to ? I suggest raising it to 1.850v


----------



## george-97

it was a typo sorry 1.200 and i set input voltage to 1.900 and load line calibration to max turbo but still nothing i dont think my chip is bad and i can push it farther bcz until 4.3 i only need 1.250 not that small but ether not that big....


----------



## george-97

should i try to put more input voltage? :/


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *george-97*
> 
> should i try to put more input voltage? :/


drop cache/uncore down to 3.0ghz at 1.150v.

If you lower cache and stabilize the next multi its worth it. Core> Cahe always.


----------



## george-97

i set 1.200 input 1.150 ring and 3ghz cache 1.300 core im testing


----------



## george-97

nop my comp stop working and after a while bleu screen machine check exception


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *george-97*
> 
> nop my comp stop working and after a while bleu screen machine check exception


well pewp.

What program you using to stress test ?


----------



## george-97

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> well pewp.
> 
> What program you using to stress test ?


x264 someone told me it is realy good for g3258







i bought a z97 mobo for unlock everything to oc a lot the cpu and i cant get past the 4.3.....


----------



## george-97

also i forgot to mention im using the intel hd can that cause me instability or no??


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *george-97*
> 
> also i forgot to mention im using the intel hd can that cause me instability or no??


That is not helping. but my G3258 is at 4.7ghz and using the igpu while the R9 270 is Rma ing . its prolly just a weaker cpu unfortunatly.


----------



## george-97

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> That is not helping. but my G3258 is at 4.7ghz and using the igpu while the R9 270 is Rma ing . its prolly just a weaker cpu unfortunatly.


i hope for someone help me stabilize my cpu







but if i had a sh*** cpu i would not reach so much oc







(((((((((((((((((((((((


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *george-97*
> 
> i hope for someone help me stabilize my cpu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but if i had a sh*** cpu i would not reach so much oc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (((((((((((((((((((((((


what are the ram set to?


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *george-97*
> 
> i hope for someone help me stabilize my cpu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but if i had a sh*** cpu i would not reach so much oc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (((((((((((((((((((((((


What motherboard?


----------



## george-97

GIGABYTE GA-Z97P-D3 i set ram to 1333mhz for stability and a setting for ram enchanged perfomance


----------



## iRev_olution

General question - Is everyone running their OC 24/7 ie 4.7ghz constant?

Or are they running their OC and let it boost up to 4.7ghz?

Cheers,

Mike


----------



## kl6mk6

I'm running mine at 4.7GHz 24/7 with turbo in the bios disabled. I have my C-states enabled in bios and my windows power profile (High Performance) putting my processors minimum state at 5%. So at idle it clocks down to 800MHz.


----------



## iRev_olution

Well at the moment mine idles around 800mhz but ramps up to 4.8ghz turbo speeds. Turbo is enabled. Sounds like the same thing???


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRev_olution*
> 
> General question - Is everyone running their OC 24/7 ie 4.7ghz constant?
> 
> Or are they running their OC and let it boost up to 4.7ghz?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Mike


Letting it turbo up saves power.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRev_olution*
> 
> Well at the moment mine idles around 800mhz but ramps up to 4.8ghz turbo speeds. Turbo is enabled. Sounds like the same thing???


yes, but the voltage should drop too.


----------



## Neil79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRev_olution*
> 
> General question - Is everyone running their OC 24/7 ie 4.7ghz constant?
> 
> Or are they running their OC and let it boost up to 4.7ghz?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Mike


I'm running 4.7ghz at 1.332v, but only with turbo enabled and all power saving features, such as windows performance set to 5%. It's at 800mhz idle, 4.7ghz full load only


----------



## JackCY

Well without Turbo there is no OC as OCing is pretty much changing the Turbo multiplier to a higher one. Sure if you like you can lock your multi to max Turbo ratio all the time but you can also do that from your OS on the fly not just UEFI, of course UEFI is going to be more close to the metal.
Turbo is not going from 800MHz to 4.5GHz. Turbo is going from stock max ratio to Turbo ratio. Such as 3.5 to 3.9GHz or 3.5 to 4.5GHz when you OC. 800 to 3.5 is EIST. And C/P/... states on top of that turn off parts of CPU that aren't used so it saves more power.
You can change how your Turbo multi behaves a little in UEFI but it's often limited to all cores or combinations of cores, power and current limit which I find very useful to lower from the insane Intel stock 4000W and 1000A lol (so in case you don't want to throttle thermally you can throttle sooner based on power or current according to what your cooler can handle), lock to max all the time, even ignore thermal throttling...

I always find it weird when people say OC this or that with Turbo disabled XD As with Turbo disabled the CPU would run max stock ratio 3.5GHz.

(4690K 3.5GHz stock, 3.9GHz Turbo)

Setting Windows power plan to maximum 99% will disable Turbo/OC clocks from OS.

Having lower Vccin helps to reduce waste power/heat.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Well without Turbo there is no OC as OCing is pretty much changing the Turbo multiplier to a higher one. Sure if you like you can lock your multi to max Turbo ratio all the time but you can also do that from your OS on the fly not just UEFI, of course UEFI is going to be more close to the metal.
> Turbo is not going from 800MHz to 4.5GHz. Turbo is going from stock max ratio to Turbo ratio. Such as 3.5 to 3.9GHz or 3.5 to 4.5GHz when you OC. 800 to 3.5 is EIST. And C/P/... states on top of that turn off parts of CPU that aren't used so it saves more power.
> You can change how your Turbo multi behaves a little in UEFI but it's often limited to all cores or combinations of cores, power and current limit which I find very useful to lower from the insane Intel stock 4000W and 1000A lol (so in case you don't want to throttle thermally you can throttle sooner based on power or current according to what your cooler can handle), lock to max all the time, even ignore thermal throttling...
> *
> I always find it weird when people say OC this or that with Turbo disabled XD As with Turbo disabled the CPU would run max stock ratio 3.5GHz.*
> 
> (4690K 3.5GHz stock, 3.9GHz Turbo)
> 
> Setting Windows power plan to maximum 99% will disable Turbo/OC clocks from OS.
> 
> Having lower Vccin helps to reduce waste power/heat.


Some motherboards do let you turn off turbo and oc. I think it is the MSI boards iirc.

I know what your saying though.


----------



## Ratchet111

Well managed to to get my 4670k to 4.4Ghz at 1.31V (in BIOS), it increases to 1.336V under load.
Thats a bad overclocker I know. Voltage a bit high but not really worried.
Max temperature in CPU heavy games is under 65C and max temperature with IBT and x264 Stability Test is under 70C using a Cooler Master 120XL.
I'm pretty happy with it thanks for the tutorial!


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Well without Turbo there is no OC as OCing is pretty much changing the Turbo multiplier to a higher one. Sure if you like you can lock your multi to max Turbo ratio all the time but you can also do that from your OS on the fly not just UEFI, of course UEFI is going to be more close to the metal.
> Turbo is not going from 800MHz to 4.5GHz. Turbo is going from stock max ratio to Turbo ratio. Such as 3.5 to 3.9GHz or 3.5 to 4.5GHz when you OC. 800 to 3.5 is EIST. And C/P/... states on top of that turn off parts of CPU that aren't used so it saves more power.
> You can change how your Turbo multi behaves a little in UEFI but it's often limited to all cores or combinations of cores, power and current limit which I find very useful to lower from the insane Intel stock 4000W and 1000A lol (so in case you don't want to throttle thermally you can throttle sooner based on power or current according to what your cooler can handle), lock to max all the time, even ignore thermal throttling...
> 
> 
> 
> I always find it weird when people say OC this or that with Turbo disabled XD As with Turbo disabled the CPU would run max stock ratio 3.5GHz.
> 
> (4690K 3.5GHz stock, 3.9GHz Turbo)
> 
> Setting Windows power plan to maximum 99% will disable Turbo/OC clocks from OS.
> 
> Having lower Vccin helps to reduce waste power/heat.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Some motherboards do let you turn off turbo and oc. I think it is the MSI boards iirc.
> 
> I know what your saying though.


Yeah, my Gigabyte mobo has the "Intel Turbo Boost Technology". I don't think I'd call a core multiplier increase "turbo", but thats just arguing semantics.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> Yeah, my Gigabyte mobo has the "Intel Turbo Boost Technology". I don't think I'd call a core multiplier increase "turbo", but thats just arguing semantics.


yea the g3258 does not have Turbo per intel spec. yet when its overclocked it behaves just like a i5,i7.


----------



## JackCY

It should all be in the datasheets like this:
http://www.intel.com/content/dam/www/public/us/en/documents/datasheets/4th-gen-core-family-desktop-vol-1-datasheet.pdf

But it's a year since I read through the Haswell one.

How motherboard manufacturers/UEFI/BIOS makers like to rename things and reconfigure features that changing one changes also something else is another matter. They often try to make things "easier" to understand and create "simpler/dumber UI".

G3258 is a special case.


----------



## PriestOfSin

How's my OC looking? This is the first time I've really messed around with the 4690k. I've forced the voltage to 1.25, and am going to work my way down from here, to see if I can get it stable.

Passed 10 runs of Intel Burn Test, small FFT P95 has been running for an hour now. Temps are a bit worrying, 76 on core 3.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PriestOfSin*
> 
> How's my OC looking? This is the first time I've really messed around with the 4690k. I've forced the voltage to 1.25, and am going to work my way down from here, to see if I can get it stable.
> 
> Passed 10 runs of Intel Burn Test, small FFT P95 has been running for an hour now. Temps are a bit worrying, 76 on core 3.


The temps depend on how good your cooler is. On my H90 at 1.25v I was hitting 85C after 15min. So, id say your doing pretty good for the H100i


----------



## Nicholars

Not bad... That's about average for a 4690k

Mine does 4.5 stable at 1.22v (set at 1.2v bios measures 1.22v in windows)

71c or even 76c seems within normal when running prime 95... Your CPU will never get near that hot in normal use.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Not bad... That's about average for a 4690k
> 
> 71c or even 76c seems within normal when running prime 95... Your CPU will never get near that hot in normal use.


but if it was hitting 71-76c on x264 that is another story.

While it might be ok for x264 temps to be 75c or below. Those are the temps your cpu will go to in normal use 100% load such as encoding a video.

I do not want my i7 running that close to 80c in normal use. so I keep the x264 temps below 70.

If u never plan to encode and only game 75c x264 is probably fine though.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> but if it was hitting 71-76c on x264 that is another story.
> 
> While it might be ok for x264 temps to be 75c or below. Those are the temps your cpu will go to in normal use 100% load such as encoding a video.
> 
> I do not want my i7 running that close to 80c in normal use. so I keep the x264 temps below 70.
> 
> If u never plan to encode and only game 75c x264 is probably fine though.


But his post said this : "Passed 10 runs of Intel Burn Test, small FFT P95 has been running for an hour now".

My CPU would prob go to 75 using prime 95 as well, but I don't use it...

Using X264 and normal use, gaming etc. highest I have ever seen my CPU is 65c when it was about 30c outside.


----------



## TPCbench

Based from my experience, a better OC stability test is a simultaneous run of *x264 Stability Test v2* and *Unigine Heaven 4.0*


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TPCbench*
> 
> Based from my experience, a better OC stability test is a simultaneous run of *x264 Stability Test v2* and *Unigine Heaven 4.0*


I do something similar to verify max cpu gaming temps.

I run valley windowed at 720p and run 4 threads of x264 simultaneously. Heats up the loop just lke a gaming load with cpu 60% and gpu 100%.


----------



## george-97

guys i just wanted to ask i read some experts can determine the bsod if it is from cache or low vcore e.t.c i get freeze i can move enything and after some secs i get machine check exception or clock watchdog timeout so what is related to that bsods cache vcore what ?


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *george-97*
> 
> guys i just wanted to ask i read some experts can determine the bsod if it is from cache or low vcore e.t.c i get freeze i can move enything and after some secs i get machine check exception or clock watchdog timeout so what is related to that bsods cache vcore what ?


Get the program BlueScreenViewer, it will show you the BSOD code, which in turn will help tell you the cause of the crash and what you need to adjust in order to fix it.


----------



## george-97

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Get the program BlueScreenViewer, it will show you the BSOD code, which in turn will help tell you the cause of the crash and what you need to adjust in order to fix it.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *george-97*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG ALT=""]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2524086/width/350/height/700[/IMG]


101 and 9C BSOD codes both involve vcore, try bumping that up, then re-test.


----------



## george-97

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> 101 and 9C BSOD codes both involve vcore, try bumping that up, then re-test.


thank you my friend







))))))))


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *george-97*
> 
> thank you my friend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ))))))))


No worries! When you get a BSOD, that code is what you want to be looking for. Then, this list, or someone here will help you figure out what needs to be changed.


----------



## george-97

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> No worries! When you get a BSOD, that code is what you want to be looking for. Then, this list, or someone here will help you figure out what needs to be changed.


for sure


----------



## Arxontas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRev_olution*
> 
> General question - Is everyone running their OC 24/7 ie 4.7ghz constant?
> 
> Or are they running their OC and let it boost up to 4.7ghz?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Mike


Nope.

Most of the time my 4770k is working at 0.8/3.5 GHz with turbo disabled. There is a check box at Real Temp that disables overclocking. So, most of the time the CPU voltage is 0.656 Volts and the CPU is at 800 MHz. When working at stock, all fans in my case (except CPU fan) are switched off allowing for a completely silent system.



When I want to game, I uncheck the "disable turbo", press the "High Performance" button and my 4770k jumps to 4.5 GHz. All this takes 3 seconds.



The only thing I did was change VCore (from Windows).

It had taken several weeks of reading and experimentation to learn to OC from scratch back in 2008, it now took about 25 minutes to get to 4.5 GHz at 1.26V, and all from windows while the ROG DIP 4 takes care of everything else.

Ez-mode.


----------



## PriestOfSin

Made a little progress, got my vcore down. Still just 4.5GHz, not sure if I'll go back to 5.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arxontas*
> 
> Nope.
> 
> Most of the time my 4770k is working at 0.8/3.5 GHz with turbo disabled. There is a check box at Real Temp that disables overclocking. So, most of the time the CPU voltage is 0.656 Volts and the CPU is at 800 MHz. When working at stock, all fans in my case (except CPU fan) are switched off allowing for a completely silent system.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I want to game, I uncheck the "disable turbo", press the "High Performance" button and my 4770k jumps to 4.5 GHz. All this takes 3 seconds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing I did was change VCore (from Windows).
> 
> It had taken several weeks of reading and experimentation to learn to OC from scratch back in 2008, it now took about 25 minutes to get to 4.5 GHz at 1.26V, and all from windows while the ROG DIP 4 takes care of everything else.
> 
> Ez-mode.


not knocking the way you handle the profile but I just leave turbo on. The cpu idles at .8mhz and goes up to 4.8ghz whenever its under load. Where is the switch your talking about ?

I see what your doing now. If its stable thats fine. The preference is overclock from the BIOS. its is better for stability.


----------



## 915557736

Good Stuff for beginner like me to learn:thumb:


----------



## MaeTroX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PriestOfSin*
> 
> Made a little progress, got my vcore down. Still just 4.5GHz, not sure if I'll go back to 5.


What VCCIN are you using and what voltage are you using on your cache/uncore?


----------



## PriestOfSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaeTroX*
> 
> What VCCIN are you using and what voltage are you using on your cache/uncore?


Haven't played much with them, just left most things on auto. Gotta do some more reading before I tweak them. Anything look terribly wrong?




EDIT: I've manually set my memory to 1.5v now.


----------



## MaeTroX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PriestOfSin*
> 
> Haven't played much with them, just left most things on auto. Gotta do some more reading before I tweak them. Anything look terribly wrong?


Hmm, your VCCIN if I understand that bios/program right your at 2v. which seems kinda high to me. I run 1.7 so might exaplain why I got a BSOD trying to boot into windows at 4.5 with 1.2v. or it might be a combination of my low uncore of 1.10v

Thanks for the pictures, might give 4.5 a new try


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PriestOfSin*
> 
> Haven't played much with them, just left most things on auto. Gotta do some more reading before I tweak them. Anything look terribly wrong?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: I've manually set my memory to 1.5v now.


The 57c cpu temp while in bios is the most concerning thing I see. How are temps at idle inside windows?


----------



## PriestOfSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> The 57c cpu temp while in bios is the most concerning thing I see. How are temps at idle inside windows?


30-32c per core. I think the h100igtx doesn't fully kick on unless corsair link is active, since I had to manually set the pump to full speed within the software.

EDIT: its also possible that the bios doesnt idle the CPU, so it runs at full tilt.


----------



## george-97

guys what happend to that frozen cpu?


----------



## JackCY

In UEFI CPU runs full non Turbo. Pretty much what you should see as the detected speed. On stock that is max non Turbo. On OC that is your OC. Full beans obviously. Around 50C is quite normal with OC.
56C at 1.2V seems like poor cooling anyway.


----------



## sepiashimmer

I got a new PSU, just now I OCed my G3258 to 4.0GHz with Vcore at 1.300 and CPU input voltage at 1.850V.

I did a 5 minute stress test in XTU and it passed, earlier with my old PSU I had a hard time to even get it stable at 3.8GHz. While the stress test was going on, the temperature was hovering at 76-78, is this normal? Is 1.300 Vcore too much for 4.0GHz?


----------



## JackCY

For an i5/7 that would be poor chip indeed. For a Pentium, no idea but I find it poor.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sepiashimmer*
> 
> I got a new PSU, just now I OCed my G3258 to 4.0GHz with Vcore at 1.300 and CPU input voltage at 1.850V.
> 
> I did a 5 minute stress test in XTU and it passed, earlier with my old PSU I had a hard time to even get it stable at 3.8GHz. While the stress test was going on, the temperature was hovering at 76-78, is this normal? Is 1.300 Vcore too much for 4.0GHz?


According to some other websites you should be able to get 4.4 or 4.5 out of a 1.3vcore. Whats your input voltage?

Edit: This guy got 4.7 on 1.3v

http://www.overclockersclub.com/guides/intel_pentium_g3258_oc_guide/


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> According to some other websites you should be able to get 4.4 or 4.5 out of a 1.3vcore. Whats your input voltage?
> 
> Edit: This guy got 4.7 on 1.3v
> 
> http://www.overclockersclub.com/guides/intel_pentium_g3258_oc_guide/


My g3258 does 4.7 1.312v. A little above average. I followed the pentium "k" thread closely and mostly see 4.4 ish at that vcore.

The pentium have a wide difference. some will barely do 4.2ghz.


----------



## sepiashimmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> According to some other websites you should be able to get 4.4 or 4.5 out of a 1.3vcore. Whats your input voltage?
> 
> Edit: This guy got 4.7 on 1.3v
> 
> http://www.overclockersclub.com/guides/intel_pentium_g3258_oc_guide/


My input is 1.850, I mentioned it. How much do you suggest I raise it? I tried 4.5 but it wasn't stable. Cache is at 38 with 1.150V.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sepiashimmer*
> 
> My input is 1.850, I mentioned it. How much do you suggest I raise it? I tried 4.5 but it wasn't stable. Cache is at 38 with 1.150V.


Your voltages look pretty good, you could try upping your input to 1.9 and your ring to 1.2. what is your cache(ring) multiplyer at? Not sure if that will help, but worth a shot. Might be a lamer chip, you could try to rma it and see if you get better results with another.


----------



## sepiashimmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> Your voltages look pretty good, you could try upping your input to 1.9 and your ring to 1.2. what is your cache(ring) multiplyer at? Not sure if that will help, but worth a shot. Might be a lamer chip, you could try to rma it and see if you get better results with another.


Ring(cache) is at 38. Cache voltage is 1.150.


----------



## Audioboxer

Hi chaps, how is this looking? Complete noob to overclocking. While I've been a PC gamer for a long time, most of my chips haven't been unlocked. Just got a 4690k today, and a Gigabyte Gaming 5.



Going to guess Intel Extreme tuning isn't the best of stress testers. What's the king still, Prime?

I'm not quite sure what the cache frequency means, so I'll do some more reading of this topic. One question I do have though is I turned all cstates off, and should they be turned back on once I'm 100% stable? Thanks


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Audioboxer*
> 
> Hi chaps, how is this looking? Complete noob to overclocking. While I've been a PC gamer for a long time, most of my chips haven't been unlocked. Just got a 4690k today, and a Gigabyte Gaming 5.
> 
> 
> 
> Going to guess Intel Extreme tuning isn't the best of stress testers. What's the king still, Prime?
> 
> I'm not quite sure what the cache frequency means, so I'll do some more reading of this topic. One question I do have though is I turned all cstates off, and should they be turned back on once I'm 100% stable? Thanks


I like using prime95 v26.6 smallFFT. If you can make it to 10 min thats a good start.


----------



## Audioboxer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> I like using prime95 v26.6 smallFFT. If you can make it to 10 min thats a good start.


Thanks.

I just got 4.8ghz running for 10 mins on that version of prime.

Voltage has gone up to 1.25v though. Don't really want to push it any more. Windows boots at 4.9ghz, and even 5ghz, but prime failed a few minutes into 4.9ghz. Should I bring the cache frequency up from 4.5?

I'm on air cooling btw, so whatever is needed to push 4.9/5.0ghz, just isn't worth it.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Audioboxer*
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> I just got 4.8ghz running for 10 mins on that version of prime.
> 
> Voltage has gone up to 1.25v though. Don't really want to push it any more. Windows boots at 4.9ghz, and even 5ghz, but prime failed a few minutes into 4.9ghz. Should I bring the cache frequency up from 4.5?
> 
> I'm on air cooling btw, so whatever is needed to push 4.9/5.0ghz, just isn't worth it.


No need to bring your cach up, 4.5 is fine. Go ahead and run 4.8 for a half hour or an hour and see if your still stable.

Edit: Just curious, what are your temps getting up to at 1.25?


----------



## Audioboxer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> No need to bring your cach up, 4.5 is fine. Go ahead and run 4.8 for a half hour or an hour and see if your still stable.
> 
> Edit: Just curious, what are your temps getting up to at 1.25?


70-80. It is a bit up and down. Prime seems to push a few degrees higher than Intel stress test. Prime is still running just now @ 4.8ghz. CPU and cache voltage at 1.25v, input voltage I think it is called at 1.8v. No other bios changes other than cstates all off.

If it helps I have 8GB of hyper savage at 2400mhz.

Edit: Prime has the CPU up to 86 degrees now, toasty!


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Audioboxer*
> 
> 70-80. It is a bit up and down. Prime seems to push a few degrees higher than Intel stress test. Prime is still running just now @ 4.8ghz. CPU and cache voltage at 1.25v, input voltage I think it is called at 1.8v. No other bios changes other than cstates all off.
> 
> If it helps I have 8GB of hyper savage at 2400mhz.
> 
> Edit: Prime has the CPU up to 86 degrees now, toasty!


Sounds like you got a pretty good chip. i need to hit 1.3v to get 4.8GHz stable.


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Audioboxer*
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> I just got 4.8ghz running for 10 mins on that version of prime.
> 
> Voltage has gone up to 1.25v though. Don't really want to push it any more. Windows boots at 4.9ghz, and even 5ghz, but prime failed a few minutes into 4.9ghz. Should I bring the cache frequency up from 4.5?
> 
> I'm on air cooling btw, so whatever is needed to push 4.9/5.0ghz, just isn't worth it.


You have a 4690k at 4.8 ghz? Crazy.

Read the first post in this thread.


----------



## mav451

A 4770K user has a 4.8Ghz entry at 1.248 vcore, verified by 1hr of AIDA.
(AIDA is pretty easy to pass though)

@Audioboxer - I'm curious if it can easily pass x264, it probably should


----------



## Neil79

Is 1.334v for 4.7ghz safe enough for the i7 4790k? I have cstates turned off for voltages to keep it running at that voltage all the time. However I only use it from 6 till 12 generally every day


----------



## Audioboxer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> You have a 4690k at 4.8 ghz? Crazy.
> 
> Read the first post in this thread.


I've seen people post 4.8/4.9/5.0. Although I think I'm quite lucky with my voltage. Bios is set to 1.25V, CPU-Z reports 1.248V.



Once I'm happy this is fully stable with some more in-depth testing today I guess I can start the process of dropping voltages TINY amounts to see how low I can get it. Others might go for 4.9ghz but I think it'll require a bit more voltage if it can even get stable. Maybe if I go water cooled. Just have a EVO 212 right now.

Might see if I can bump my memory up to 2600 with same timings.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav451*
> 
> A 4770K user has a 4.8Ghz entry at 1.248 vcore, verified by 1hr of AIDA.
> (AIDA is pretty easy to pass though)
> 
> @Audioboxer - I'm curious if it can easily pass x264, it probably should


I've just got AIDA, didn't know there was a trial. Ran a half hour stress test like prime95 and it was okay. Will let it go for an hour in a few minutes.

What is the x264 test?

I clued myself up a bit more reading the excellent first post. Only thing I've really changed in bios is setting some of the power phase settings to extreme profiles, CPU and input voltage.


----------



## Audioboxer

For fun I tried 4.9ghz at

1.3V for CPU/Cache CPU, and 1.9V for input



Temps are quite toasty at 73-87 degrees. Only ran a quick intel test.

Once I've let AIDA run for an hour at 4.8ghz, I'll see if 4.9ghz can be stable. Not sure I want to run at those voltages and temps over air though.


----------



## MaLiXs

Well my bios setting got cleared when I unplug my pc to change some fan... Well it time start from scratch I think!

Envoyé de mon Galaxy Nexus en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Audioboxer

What about this then guys? I decided to take a gamble on a test at 4.9ghz rather than go back to 4.8ghz



Just a bit worried about temperatures. Topping out mid to high 80s. Didn't breach 90. What about those voltages as well? Acceptable? 1.3v on both CPU and cache, and 1.9v on input.

I could try bringing them down a little and do some more testing. If I try to put the cache clock at 4.9ghz, system won't boot. 4.5ghz seems safe. May try 4.6ghz.


----------



## JackCY

You're doing it "wrong".
First OC the core, then the rest. Not all at once. Have a system to it, not a random mess of guessing.


----------



## Audioboxer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> You're doing it "wrong".
> First OC the core, then the rest. Not all at once. Have a system to it, not a random mess of guessing.


?

I have overclocked the core and tested it in stages from 4.6-4.9. Cache has been at 4.5 through all of that. I mean if you are suggesting dump cache back to auto and start again I don't see why I should do that now if the core clocks at 4.6-4.9 have all tested stable so far. Maybe I made a mistake starting with the cache at 4.5 when testing, I'll admit that, I am a noob, but it looks like I've got away with that. If I were an expert I'd probably have a stricter system to my madness, but I'm learning right now and that's the reason I'm coming to the forums. Thanks for the advice though, even if it's left me a little confused.


----------



## boomerzangs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> *x264: The Cool Stresser*
> I highly recommend trying x264 encoding test if you are looking for a stressful nonsynthetic stress test. Nonsynthetic meaning temps will not be very high, being only a notch higher than normal 100% CPU load. Voltage will not increase dramatically like in Prime95 if you are using adaptive. But it'll still be very stressful, often causing crashes in an hour at most. For a peace of mind I recommend running x264 looped all night as you sleep once, and if it passes, it's stable. We have managed to produce a x264 version modified for stressing purposes instead of benchmarking purposes.
> 
> Angelotti made a nice post with his tweaked and optimized version of x264. It is a little more stressful than standard x264 and has a few small improvements over the original x264. (This version has the Loop.exe built into the application itself; no fiddling with different exes.) This is the recommended version of x264 to use by default.
> 
> https://mega.co.nz/#!3tAGnAqZ!QbCz2r1fG0WjM8DgGYeExngGypaHftAzPUgTSn2kAdk
> 
> For those who want the original x264 for some reason, below is a link. It also includes an early version of the loop functionality.
> http://www.2shared.com/file/yNZzmwrI/x264_Stability_Test.html
> 
> *x264 is the recommended and the default go-to stress test for this thread.* If you feel the need to use a hotter test that is your right but know that your overclock may be hampered by that choice. You could forego delidding in many cases simply by switching to x264. The default prescription for a stable CPU is a pass of overnight x264. Overnight means you set it to run when you start sleeping and if you wake up to a stable computer, you're good to go. That's a good idea because then x264 will not lag your computer while you're using it and you can easily go 8-12 hours without using the computer as you're asleep during that time.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Audioboxer*
> 
> What is the x264 test?
> 
> I clued myself up a bit more reading the excellent first post. Only thing I've really changed in bios is setting some of the power phase settings to extreme profiles, CPU and input voltage.


Seems like most of your questions were answered but I was wondering if you found the little section on x264 stress test in searching that first post? Its a decent test that'll run roughly 10-20 degrees cooler (in my experience, your mileage may vary depending on ambient temperatures and cooling method). If your temps are high in aida64, which is what I experienced with air cooling at 1.3vcore, than it might be worth trying x264. Download the newer version of x264 from the link (it includes both 32 and 64 bit versions) and double click the x264 Stability Test (64 bit + log).bat file. It'll open up a command prompt that'll ask you to name a the log file (include your multipliers and voltages in the title so its easy to find the difference) the number of loops you want to run (1 loop takes between 10-20 mins to complete), the number of threads (type auto for this one), and the priority (type normal). Once you enter in all that info, press enter and let her run.

It was a little confusing for me to run at first so I thought I'd let ya know. Hopefully this helps.


----------



## Audioboxer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boomerzangs*
> 
> Seems like most of your questions were answered but I was wondering if you found the little section on x264 stress test in searching that first post? Its a decent test that'll run roughly 10-20 degrees cooler (in my experience, your mileage may vary depending on ambient temperatures and cooling method). If your temps are high in aida64, which is what I experienced with air cooling at 1.3vcore, than it might be worth trying x264. Download the newer version of x264 from the link (it includes both 32 and 64 bit versions) and double click the x264 Stability Test (64 bit + log).bat file. It'll open up a command prompt that'll ask you to name a the log file (include your multipliers and voltages in the title so its easy to find the difference) the number of loops you want to run (1 loop takes between 10-20 mins to complete), the number of threads (type auto for this one), and the priority (type normal). Once you enter in all that info, press enter and let her run.
> 
> It was a little confusing for me to run at first so I thought I'd let ya know. Hopefully this helps.


Thanks! I really appreciate that.


----------



## boomerzangs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Audioboxer*
> 
> Thanks! I really appreciate that.


No problem, sounds like you got a solid chip on your hands. Treat it well and good luck!


----------



## Audioboxer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boomerzangs*
> 
> No problem, sounds like you got a solid chip on your hands. Treat it well and good luck!












I've done a fair bit more reading over the last few hours, especially of this topic. Dropped back down to 4.8ghz as a lower voltage is obtainable. Just passed x264 at 1.225v

4.8ghz at 1.25v / 1.9v input and 4.4Ghz cache/1.1v

Was looking to bring the CPU temps down a bit. Seems solid, x264 ran for an hour okay. It was the first test to give me a BSOD at 4.9ghz with 4.5ghz uncore, so I thought lets be more realistic and opt for a cooler 4.8ghz. Until I go watercooling or learn to tweak values inside out I'm happy at 4.8.

Turned back on cstate 3 and EIST for idle reductions.


----------



## MaeTroX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Audioboxer*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've done a fair bit more reading over the last few hours, especially of this topic. Dropped back down to 4.8ghz as a lower voltage is obtainable. Just passed x264 at 1.225v
> 
> 4.8ghz at 1.25v / 1.9v input and 4.4Ghz cache/1.1v
> 
> Was looking to bring the CPU temps down a bit. Seems solid, x264 ran for an hour okay. It was the first test to give me a BSOD at 4.9ghz with 4.5ghz uncore, so I thought lets be more realistic and opt for a cooler 4.8ghz. Until I go watercooling or learn to tweak values inside out I'm happy at 4.8.
> 
> Turned back on cstate 3 and EIST for idle reductions.


im quite jelous of your chip, im trying to get my 4690k stable with 1.20v and 1.85 input right now just to get 4.4 multi and trying with 33 uncore.

But I can get 4.3 with 1.16 vcore and 1.7 input. So I might just go back to that as this dont seem to want to go my way, as 4.4 is hitting my limit of 70 degrees or 1.20v and hitting both of those right now

And is my chip just weird as **** or what
4.1 about 1.08-1.10 vcore
4.3 about 1.16 vcore
4.4 about 1.20 vcore

why is the jumps on vcore so extreme?


----------



## JackCY

You need to run the x264 for several hours (6-8h minimum), over night or over the day while you are away. It's not that hard test and it needs tons of runtime to have any validity.

0.05V jump per 100MHz isn't extreme. 0.1V gets pointless to push higher.
Every chip gets different clocks but the jumps in voltage between ratio steps are about the same.


----------



## boomerzangs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaeTroX*
> 
> im quite jelous of your chip, im trying to get my 4690k stable with 1.20v and 1.85 input right now just to get 4.4 multi and trying with 33 uncore.
> 
> But I can get 4.3 with 1.16 vcore and 1.7 input. So I might just go back to that as this dont seem to want to go my way, as 4.4 is hitting my limit of 70 degrees or 1.20v and hitting both of those right now
> 
> And is my chip just weird as **** or what
> 4.1 about 1.08-1.10 vcore
> 4.3 about 1.16 vcore
> 4.4 about 1.20 vcore
> 
> why is the jumps on vcore so extreme?


Diminishing returns to adding voltage, basically your chip is approaching its limits in terms of overclocking and is going to require an increasing amount of voltage every time your increase the multiplier. My 4690k was similar to yours. It took raising the vcore up to 1.27v to achieve a stable 45x multiplier and 1.36v to achieve a stable 46x multiplier. I guess I didn't win the lottery but I've been able to run rock solid stable at 4.5ghz with 1.28 vcore for the last few months, which is good enough for me for now







. If your comfortable with raising your thermal limit to around 85 you likely have room to get up to around 1.30 to 1.35 on vcore (assuming your keep your uncore at stock) before getting to 80-85 degrees C on air in x264 (also assuming your ambient temps aren't too high).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Audioboxer*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've done a fair bit more reading over the last few hours, especially of this topic. Dropped back down to 4.8ghz as a lower voltage is obtainable. Just passed x264 at 1.225v
> 
> 4.8ghz at 1.25v / 1.9v input and 4.4Ghz cache/1.1v
> 
> Was looking to bring the CPU temps down a bit. Seems solid, x264 ran for an hour okay. It was the first test to give me a BSOD at 4.9ghz with 4.5ghz uncore, so I thought lets be more realistic and opt for a cooler 4.8ghz. Until I go watercooling or learn to tweak values inside out I'm happy at 4.8.
> 
> Turned back on cstate 3 and EIST for idle reductions.


good on ya. I've been considering watercooling, it seems to give you more thermal headroom than even the best air cooling solutions. I'll have to start saving up haha


----------



## Audioboxer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> You need to run the x264 for several hours (6-8h minimum), over night or over the day while you are away. It's not that hard test and it needs tons of runtime to have any validity.
> 
> 0.05V jump per 100MHz isn't extreme. 0.1V gets pointless to push higher.
> Every chip gets different clocks but the jumps in voltage between ratio steps are about the same.


Yeah I'm going to leave it on overnight tonight. It's ran for an hour okay so far.


----------



## MaeTroX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boomerzangs*
> 
> Diminishing returns to adding voltage, basically your chip is approaching its limits in terms of overclocking and is going to require an increasing amount of voltage every time your increase the multiplier. My 4690k was similar to yours. It took raising the vcore up to 1.27v to achieve a stable 45x multiplier and 1.36v to achieve a stable 46x multiplier. I guess I didn't win the lottery but I've been able to run rock solid stable at 4.5ghz with 1.28 vcore for the last few months, which is good enough for me for now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . If your comfortable with raising your thermal limit to around 85 you likely have room to get up to around 1.30 to 1.35 on vcore (assuming your keep your uncore at stock) before getting to 80-85 degrees C on air in x264 (also assuming your ambient temps aren't too high).
> good on ya. I've been considering watercooling, it seems to give you more thermal headroom than even the best air cooling solutions. I'll have to start saving up haha


I could buy a different cooler, using a noctua nh12-s with silent mode in bios. But then again im considering just going back to 4.3 and up the uncore or back to 4.1 try to get uncore as close to that even if uncore dont give the same effect. Not really noticing a huge deal on the games I play anyway


----------



## george-97

same sh.. like me my g3258 for 4.3 i need 1.270 volts for 4.4 around 1.370 im seeing guys going the g3258 4.8 and im thinking why i got the crappy chip


----------



## boomerzangs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaeTroX*
> 
> I could buy a different cooler, using a noctua nh12-s with silent mode in bios. But then again im considering just going back to 4.3 and up the uncore or back to 4.1 try to get uncore as close to that even if uncore dont give the same effect. Not really noticing a huge deal on the games I play anyway


Yeah, you don't gain a whole lot of gaming performance (fps) from a CPU overclock, so keeping at a stable 4.3ghz will provide a modest boost in fps. I don't think you need to worry about the uncore multiplier if you've kept it at around stock. From what I read, keeping it at stock generally doesn't impact performance that much (there are a number of threads on this forum that talk about this as well, if you'd like to know more definitely check some out; like this one: http://www.overclock.net/t/1427411/haswell-uncore-same-or-lower-than-cpu-speed/10). So if you keep the uncore multiplier at around stock (34x-38x) and keep that core multiplier at 43x, that's probably the configuration where you will see the best performance.

Definitely don't worry about going out and buying a new cooling solution. If what you have works and is keeping your CPU cool, then I don't think it'd be worth it to spend $70-$100 on an expensive cooler to add at most ~5 frames per second on top of what you get with the CPU clocked at 4.3ghz


----------



## Audioboxer

Ran prime95 overnight and it was fine. I'll do x264 today when I'm at work. BTW just noticed I've been posting in the wrong thread, sorry! This is a devil's canyon chip, not Haswell!


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Audioboxer*
> 
> Ran prime95 overnight and it was fine. I'll do x264 today when I'm at work. BTW just noticed I've been posting in the wrong thread, sorry! This is a devil's canyon chip, not Haswell!


Its fine. DC is still based on Haswell. The overclocking procces is the same.


----------



## MaeTroX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boomerzangs*
> 
> Yeah, you don't gain a whole lot of gaming performance (fps) from a CPU overclock, so keeping at a stable 4.3ghz will provide a modest boost in fps. I don't think you need to worry about the uncore multiplier if you've kept it at around stock. From what I read, keeping it at stock generally doesn't impact performance that much (there are a number of threads on this forum that talk about this as well, if you'd like to know more definitely check some out; like this one: http://www.overclock.net/t/1427411/haswell-uncore-same-or-lower-than-cpu-speed/10). So if you keep the uncore multiplier at around stock (34x-38x) and keep that core multiplier at 43x, that's probably the configuration where you will see the best performance.
> 
> Definitely don't worry about going out and buying a new cooling solution. If what you have works and is keeping your CPU cool, then I don't think it'd be worth it to spend $70-$100 on an expensive cooler to add at most ~5 frames per second on top of what you get with the CPU clocked at 4.3ghz


Yeah, I am all with you. And the only game I have that just benefit from a high cpu overclock is CS:GO, but just as a test I put my core & uncore @ 4.1 with static voltage of 1.10 and played some games and the fps was the same.

But I am most likely going to stay at 4.3, and even thou the uncore dont do anything I will see if I can get it as close as possible, and what I have been reading most ppl seem to use 1.15 volt on the uncore is that with static or offset? do C-States even work on the cache?


----------



## Audioboxer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaeTroX*
> 
> Yeah, I am all with you. And the only game I have that just benefit from a high cpu overclock is CS:GO, but just as a test I put my core & uncore @ 4.1 with static voltage of 1.10 and played some games and the fps was the same.
> 
> But I am most likely going to stay at 4.3, and even thou the uncore dont do anything I will see if I can get it as close as possible, and what I have been reading most ppl seem to use 1.15 volt on the uncore is that with static or offset? do C-States even work on the cache?


I'm pushing 1.18v at 4.4 uncore.



With everything I've read about it, the rule is don't let it get in the way of your main CPU overclock. As I'm at 4.8 and 4.9 seems to require quite a vcore jump I've just brought it up to where it is stable.


----------



## Arxontas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ried16*
> 
> id go with prolimatech PK-1 or something similar. AS5 gets dry and crusty after 6 months or so especially if your overclocking and your load temps are in the 50 or higher range on a regular basis.


Um, I would like to say that the above is BS with capital "B" and capital "S". I can't believe there are people who write such rubbish.

I used to own an Intel Core 2 Extreme QX9650 from March 2008 to December 2013. It was an 130W TDP CPU. The TIM I used was Arctic Silver 5.

After almost five (5) years and abt 23,000 hours of operation of which (3) years the chip was OC'd to abt 4 GHz, when I disassembled my old system to sell on e-bay, I found the Arctic Silver 5 on the chip was in the same condition as when I applied it, i.e. viscous.

My QX9650's op temp (a C0 chip) was abt 70 max at 4.05 GHz.


----------



## stoker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arxontas*
> 
> Um, I would like to say that the above is BS with capital "B" and capital "S". I can't believe there are people who write such rubbish.
> 
> I used to own an Intel Core 2 Extreme QX9650 from March 2008 to December 2013. It was an 130W TDP CPU. The TIM I used was Arctic Silver 5.
> 
> After almost five (5) years and abt 23,000 hours of operation of which (3) years the chip was OC'd to abt 4 GHz, when I disassembled my old system to sell on e-bay, I found the Arctic Silver 5 on the chip was in the same condition as when I applied it, i.e. viscous.
> 
> My QX9650's op temp (a C0 chip) was abt 70 max at 4.05 GHz.


Yep 1+ here AC5 is fantastic never dried out or caused any problems, been using it for a long time now. Was still like new on top of my 4670K after 12 months @ over 60c. Only recently used gelid extreme because it was included with ek parts and had no break-in time (well minimal) opposed to 200hrs.


----------



## Audioboxer

I just used the paste that came with my Evo 212. Maybe not ideal but I'll move to water in the not to distant future anyhow.


----------



## Wirerat

Artic silver is ok. It was top dog for a long time. Gelid extreme is the best non metal tim out now. its 5c+ better than artic silver.


----------



## NIK1

Has anyone tried Thermal Grizzly tim yet.Not many reviews about the stuff since the only place you can get it is in Germany and a few other countries in Europe.

1.bmp 148k .bmp file


images.jpg 4k .jpg file


imagesK54PBIBZ.jpg 10k .jpg file


----------



## jmcda

Is there a way to have the oc, but still have the power saving of cpu throttle back to what is set in power options on windows 7 control panel?
Or is the ring bus at stock multi the only thing that I can do.
I got a 4770k, on msi z87 mpower (Blue Dragon @ my sig).


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jmcda*
> 
> Is there a way to have the oc, but still have the power saving of cpu throttle back to what is set in power options on windows 7 control panel?
> Or is the ring bus at stock multi the only thing that I can do.
> I got a 4770k, on msi z87 mpower (Blue Dragon @ my sig).


Have you tried the "Search this thread" function of OC.net? That info should be easy to find in here....


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jmcda*
> 
> Is there a way to have the oc, but still have the power saving of cpu throttle back to what is set in power options on windows 7 control panel?
> Or is the ring bus at stock multi the only thing that I can do.
> I got a 4770k, on msi z87 mpower (Blue Dragon @ my sig).


Turn on all cstates in bios. Auto is not the same as on. Set all to on/c7.

Then use balanced power profile and *monitor frequency/vcore using hwinfo64.
*
The bolded part is very important. Some software will incorrectly display vid instead of vcore.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Have you tried the "Search this thread" function of OC.net? That info should be easy to find in here....


easier than that even. Its on the first page.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> easier than that even. Its on the first page.


I figured it would be on the first page as well, but I didn't really feel like going back to check.


----------



## tpain813

Hey all, I have a question: I have an ITX build (250d case with a h100i cooling) and read the guide in this thread and applied a light overclock to my 4690k. Was running it with the following:

Core mult - 42
Uncore mult - 42
Core volt - 1.19
Uncore volt 1.19
VCCIN-1.83

The PC booted and ran fine for days, and was able to run 2 loops with x264 (the one provided on the first posts). Was getting temps from 83-86 degrees depending on the room temp (it fluctuates). I noticed some strange freezes, especially when I turned on "XMP" for the Ram (Corsair Vengeance - 2x4gb) - Now my computer would lock up (freeze) when I tried running x264, either during the first or second loop (with a max temp of 85 degrees). I chalked this up to having all Cstates on, and possibly a ram issues.

Ran Intel Memory Diagnostic Tool and passed. Then I ran Memest86 and got about 40 errors in 4 passes during the Hammer Test (didnt get any during the first pass though). Looked that up, and it seems to be a common problem and can't even get a clear answer on the impact of those errors. And 40 seems to be on the low side, so figured an RMA could make matters worse.

Anyway, this morning I kept the RAM and stock settings, turned off all c states except the "Thermal" one in the Gigabyte Bios (left that to Auto) and started running 7 loops of x264, since I read i should leave it on for an extended period of time. When I got to loop 4, the PC froze again. CPU temp was at 84 degrees when it froze.

I restarted the PC, and kept booting to a black screen. I tried raising the voltage of the CPU to 1.25 and still go the black screen. I then reset the BIOS and went into the "troubleshooting" start up. I attempted a Start Up Repair, which failed. I read the log file it gave me, and the reason was "Hard disk could not be found."

I was able to finally boot up by choosing a recovery date a few days ago (PC is only 1 week old). I'm booting off a SSD and using the 2nd HDD to run the x264 tests.

Has anyone experienced this problem and know of a fix? I guess I should leave off any CPU overclock, however this is really frustrating!


----------



## Audioboxer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tpain813*
> 
> Hey all, I have a question: I have an ITX build (250d case with a h100i cooling) and read the guide in this thread and applied a light overclock to my 4690k. Was running it with the following:
> 
> Core mult - 42
> Uncore mult - 42
> Core volt - 1.19
> Uncore volt 1.19
> VCCIN-1.83
> 
> The PC booted and ran fine for days, and was able to run 2 loops with x264 (the one provided on the first posts). Was getting temps from 83-86 degrees depending on the room temp (it fluctuates). I noticed some strange freezes, especially when I turned on "XMP" for the Ram (Corsair Vengeance - 2x4gb) - Now my computer would lock up (freeze) when I tried running x264, either during the first or second loop (with a max temp of 85 degrees). I chalked this up to having all Cstates on, and possibly a ram issues.
> 
> Ran Intel Memory Diagnostic Tool and passed. Then I ran Memest86 and got about 40 errors in 4 passes during the Hammer Test (didnt get any during the first pass though). Looked that up, and it seems to be a common problem and can't even get a clear answer on the impact of those errors. And 40 seems to be on the low side, so figured an RMA could make matters worse.
> 
> Anyway, this morning I kept the RAM and stock settings, turned off all c states except the "Thermal" one in the Gigabyte Bios (left that to Auto) and started running 7 loops of x264, since I read i should leave it on for an extended period of time. When I got to loop 4, the PC froze again. CPU temp was at 84 degrees when it froze.
> 
> I restarted the PC, and kept booting to a black screen. I tried raising the voltage of the CPU to 1.25 and still go the black screen. I then reset the BIOS and went into the "troubleshooting" start up. I attempted a Start Up Repair, which failed. I read the log file it gave me, and the reason was "Hard disk could not be found."
> 
> I was able to finally boot up by choosing a recovery date a few days ago (PC is only 1 week old). I'm booting off a SSD and using the 2nd HDD to run the x264 tests.
> 
> Has anyone experienced this problem and know of a fix? I guess I should leave off any CPU overclock, however this is really frustrating!


Those temps seem a little high for that overclock. I'm far from an expert as you can see above but I can get 70-80 on an aircooler at 4.8ghz. Surely the H100i should be performing better than that?

Try putting uncore back to 35 for now when testing.


----------



## tpain813

Yeah I thought they seemed a little high too, however I'm idling around 31-33 and only reaching up to a max of about 61 during "real" usage (mainly staying in 40's to 50's). The room I'm in is a little warm. about 24 to 29 Celsius.

I'm kind of afraid to run that test anymore, even at the stock speeds haha


----------



## tpain813

Ok I ran the test with stock setting and was getting a max temp of 71, and it was staying around 69 for the most part. Current room temp is about 26 degrees C.


----------



## Audioboxer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tpain813*
> 
> Ok I ran the test with stock setting and was getting a max temp of 71, and it was staying around 69 for the most part. Current room temp is about 26 degrees C.


The x264 test? I was around 72-78 on that (overclocked). Isn't 71 still a little high for watercooling? Someone else in here might be able to chime in.

What motherboard do you have btw?


----------



## tpain813

Yeah, I'm using the x264 test, the one that is linekd to in the fiorst post with the built in Loop function. setting it at "auto" for threads and "normal" for priority.

Yeah I thought it was high too, but I using a mini-case, so wasn't really expecting to have too low of temps. I've contemplated if upgrading the front fan will help (currently using the stock 140mm fan).

I'm using the GIGABYTE GA-Z97N-WIFI motherboard.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tpain813*
> 
> Hey all, I have a question: I have an ITX build (250d case with a h100i cooling) and read the guide in this thread and applied a light overclock to my 4690k. Was running it with the following:
> 
> Core mult - 42
> Uncore mult - 42
> Core volt - 1.19
> Uncore volt 1.19
> VCCIN-1.83
> 
> The PC booted and ran fine for days, and was able to run 2 loops with x264 (the one provided on the first posts). Was getting temps from 83-86 degrees depending on the room temp (it fluctuates). I noticed some strange freezes, especially when I turned on "XMP" for the Ram (Corsair Vengeance - 2x4gb) - Now my computer would lock up (freeze) when I tried running x264, either during the first or second loop (with a max temp of 85 degrees). I chalked this up to having all Cstates on, and possibly a ram issues.
> 
> Ran Intel Memory Diagnostic Tool and passed. Then I ran Memest86 and got about 40 errors in 4 passes during the Hammer Test (didnt get any during the first pass though). Looked that up, and it seems to be a common problem and can't even get a clear answer on the impact of those errors. And 40 seems to be on the low side, so figured an RMA could make matters worse.
> 
> Anyway, this morning I kept the RAM and stock settings, turned off all c states except the "Thermal" one in the Gigabyte Bios (left that to Auto) and started running 7 loops of x264, since I read i should leave it on for an extended period of time. When I got to loop 4, the PC froze again. CPU temp was at 84 degrees when it froze.
> 
> I restarted the PC, and kept booting to a black screen. I tried raising the voltage of the CPU to 1.25 and still go the black screen. I then reset the BIOS and went into the "troubleshooting" start up. I attempted a Start Up Repair, which failed. I read the log file it gave me, and the reason was "Hard disk could not be found."
> 
> I was able to finally boot up by choosing a recovery date a few days ago (PC is only 1 week old). I'm booting off a SSD and using the 2nd HDD to run the x264 tests.
> 
> Has anyone experienced this problem and know of a fix? I guess I should leave off any CPU overclock, however this is really frustrating!


Try lowering your uncore to like 38, when i had the core and uncore the same i saw really wierd issues like you are.


----------



## tpain813

Thank you and good to know there's a potential fix. So should just leave core at 42 and uncore at 38? Should I leave the voltage the same?


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> *Try lowering your uncore to like 38*, when i had the core and uncore the same i saw really wierd issues like you are.


^ There's a few posts showing uncore doesn't really make that much difference. As usual: core is king.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tpain813*
> 
> Thank you and good to know there's a potential fix. So should just leave core at 42 and uncore at 38? Should I leave the voltage the same?


Yeah, try 42/38. Your voltages will be determined by your stability testing. I like using .5v difference between core and input voltages, but I think the OP suggests a .7v difference.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Ran Intel Memory Diagnostic Tool and passed. Then I ran Memest86 and got about 40 errors in 4 passes during the Hammer Test (didnt get any during the first pass though). Looked that up, and it seems to be a common problem and can't even get a clear answer on the impact of those errors. And 40 seems to be on the low side, so figured an RMA could make matters worse.


ANY errors are bad. RAM that's stable won't give errors like that.

Either your RAM can't do that frequency+timings profile or your CPU IMC was not handling it correctly


----------



## blackhole2013

MY 4790K has been running almost a year at 4.7 ghz 1.277 v unicore 4.0 ... Im a firm believer that you dont need to mess with the unicore ...


----------



## Obyboby

So I bought 2 4790ks for me and a friend of mine.
They got delivered to my place, and I wanted to install mine straight away, so I told my friend and chose one of em.
Since I'm always lucky, I got the unluckiest of the two.
My friend recently installed a custom loop and tried 5 GHz for the lols. Result: 1.3v stable.








And I'm sitting here trying to get over 4.7 GHz. =/

However, my CPU looks good with 1.24 Vcore @ 4.7 GHz. I wonder if I could push it more...
Batches were a bit different so I'm afraid they're not similar.
I'll post some more details about my OC when I get home. I really want to get more out of my stupid CPU.
Btw I'm using an H110 at the moment.. can't afford a full loop yet. (Also waterblocks for my video card are not available yet..)

The only settings I ermember:
47x multiplier
1.24 fixed Vcore
4.5 Uncore
1.05 Uncore voltage
1.95v VRIN

Tried 1.3 + 5 GHz just to see what happened and the CPU won't boot. Sigh...


----------



## Audioboxer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> So I bought 2 4790ks for me and a friend of mine.
> They got delivered to my place, and I wanted to install mine straight away, so I told my friend and chose one of em.
> Since I'm always lucky, I got the unluckiest of the two.
> My friend recently installed a custom loop and tried 5 GHz for the lols. Result: 1.3v stable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I'm sitting here trying to get over 4.7 GHz. =/
> 
> However, my CPU looks good with 1.24 Vcore @ 4.7 GHz. I wonder if I could push it more...
> Batches were a bit different so I'm afraid they're not similar.
> I'll post some more details about my OC when I get home. I really want to get more out of my stupid CPU.
> Btw I'm using an H110 at the moment.. can't afford a full loop yet. (Also waterblocks for my video card are not available yet..)
> 
> The only settings I ermember:
> 47x multiplier
> 1.24 fixed Vcore
> 4.5 Uncore
> 1.05 Uncore voltage
> 1.95v VRIN
> 
> Tried 1.3 + 5 GHz just to see what happened and the CPU won't boot. Sigh...


Drop that uncore to 4.0 for now. I run with 4.8ghz at 1.27 with 4.3 uncore. but I got core clock stable before I pushed uncore up. 4690k.


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Audioboxer*
> 
> Drop that uncore to 4.0 for now. I run with 4.8ghz at 1.27 with 4.3 uncore. but I got core clock stable before I pushed uncore up. 4690k.


I was freaking out last night, rage-overclocking like a complete idiot/noob, but if I'm right, I had an uncore of 4.3 which crashed my PC and it seems fixed since I rised the uncore to 4.5.
Will try 4.0 anyway!
THe thing that drives me crazy is that my friend just set the Vcore to 1.3 and 5 GHz was stable, and I'm here changing so many more things to achieve stability! Life is so unfair xD


----------



## Audioboxer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> I was freaking out last night, rage-overclocking like a complete idiot/noob, but if I'm right, I had an uncore of 4.3 which crashed my PC and it seems fixed since I rised the uncore to 4.5.
> Will try 4.0 anyway!
> THe thing that drives me crazy is that my friend just set the Vcore to 1.3 and 5 GHz was stable, and I'm here changing so many more things to achieve stability! Life is so unfair xD


Strange! Higher uncore tends to make things very unstable for me. Pretty sure 4.6 causes my PC not to boot at all. It booted at 4.5 but eventually got errors running x264 test.


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Audioboxer*
> 
> Strange! Higher uncore tends to make things very unstable for me. Pretty sure 4.6 causes my PC not to boot at all. It booted at 4.5 but eventually got errors running x264 test.


I haven't done enough stress testing yet, so I might meet with the same fate xD
Have to do a lot of reading though, I'm still trying to understand how offset voltage works, and other basic stuff.


----------



## tpain813

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> ANY errors are bad. RAM that's stable won't give errors like that.
> 
> Either your RAM can't do that frequency+timings profile or your CPU IMC was not handling it correctly


Ok, so I tried a light over clock again (42 on the core and 39 on the uncore with 1.25 and 1.2v respectfully), and the PC wouldn't boot again. After a few tweaks, I couldn't get it to boot, so went back to defaults, and it still wouldn't boot (just get a black screen where I can control the pointer, but that's it). I was getting the same error where the PC wouldn't acknowledge the hard drive and therefore wouldn't boot. I had to do a system restore again.

I'm not sure what's going on, but I think for my usage, I'm just going to live with the stock 4690k (which seems to be topping out at 3.9ghz according to HWinfo - is that normal?) and hopefully be headache free. It just annoying because I purposely went with a "K" processor and water cooler, which in the end won't even be needed. And I'm not happy with the cooler temps under load, but that's a whole different story (and it seems to be set fine - water temps change with CPU temps, cores stay within a few degrees of each other, backplate is on correctly, made sure it's tight)&#8230;..

As for the RAM errors. I've done some research, and as far as I can tell some brands are more susceptible to having "Hammer Test" (test 13) errors than others. I was getting those errors on the default timings/1333clock/voltage.And an RMA may replace my current sticks with an even worse pair (Corsair Vengeance - have 40 errors over 4 passes seems to be on the low end). The thing is, I can't seem to find out what that error means in real world applications, other than if I was running an Aircraft Control Center or Bank Accounts and was a high target for hacking. And from what I understand that test is only in the newest version of Memtest, so if you've past in an earlier version, you may not pass it now - so we don't know how many people are running RAM with the same "issues," without seeing any disturbances to their day-to-day. So for me, I think "living with it" (one of the troubleshoot options, according to the paper cited by Memtest) will be the best path.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tpain813*
> 
> Ok, so I tried a light over clock again (42 on the core and 39 on the uncore with 1.25 and 1.2v respectfully), and the PC wouldn't boot again. After a few tweaks, I couldn't get it to boot, so went back to defaults, and it still wouldn't boot (just get a black screen where I can control the pointer, but that's it). I was getting the same error where the PC wouldn't acknowledge the hard drive and therefore wouldn't boot. I had to do a system restore again.
> 
> I'm not sure what's going on, but I think for my usage, I'm just going to live with the stock 4690k (which seems to be topping out at 3.9ghz according to HWinfo - is that normal?) and hopefully be headache free. It just annoying because I purposely went with a "K" processor and water cooler, which in the end won't even be needed. And I'm not happy with the cooler temps under load, but that's a whole different story (and it seems to be set fine - water temps change with CPU temps, cores stay within a few degrees of each other, backplate is on correctly, made sure it's tight)&#8230;..
> 
> As for the RAM errors. I've done some research, and as far as I can tell some brands are more susceptible to having "Hammer Test" (test 13) errors than others. I was getting those errors on the default timings/1333clock/voltage.And an RMA may replace my current sticks with an even worse pair (Corsair Vengeance - have 40 errors over 4 passes seems to be on the low end). The thing is, I can't seem to find out what that error means in real world applications, other than if I was running an Aircraft Control Center or Bank Accounts and was a high target for hacking. And from what I understand that test is only in the newest version of Memtest, so if you've past in an earlier version, you may not pass it now - so we don't know how many people are running RAM with the same "issues," without seeing any disturbances to their day-to-day. So for me, I think "living with it" (one of the troubleshoot options, according to the paper cited by Memtest) will be the best path.


Quote:


> I'm not sure what's going on, but I think for my usage, I'm just going to live with the stock 4690k (which seems to be topping out at 3.9ghz according to HWinfo - is that normal?)


3.9ghz is the peak turbo for 1 core (maybe 2 core) load.

Any RAM errors are bad, i'm surprised to hear of some kits routinely failing basic stability tests at low clocks. I've heard again and again over the years to memtest it and if you can narrow down errors to specific RAM modules, send the kit back.

Doesn't sound like your booting issues are caused by OC.


----------



## tpain813

Yeah it is concerning me, however I hope it is just a Ram issue. If that's the case, I'll just buy a different brand. I also just found out there is a new version for my BIOS, I'm going to try flashing it and see if that fixes any of these issues.


----------



## Obyboby

Ok so I started benching with these settings:

- 47x core clock ratio
- 40x uncore clock ratio
- 1.235 Vcore
- 1.2 Uncore voltage (which should be VRING)
- 1.9 v VRIN
- PLL on turbo (second highest setting)

AIDA has been running ok so far (40 minutes). Still early and yeah, I'm aware that AIDA is kinda easy to pass, but hey, I'm at the beginning, let's see how it goes.
Btw I got a crash with Uncore voltage at 1.1 and raised it to 1.2v. So far so good. Any suggestions?








Next tests on the list will be IBT, some cinebench and.. Well I'm still afraid of running LinX, I think it's just too much (I don't remember passing LinX with any setting I've ever tried in my life lol..)

EDIT: so I got a crash while playing CSGO... increased the Vcore a bit (1.239) let's see..

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## PaycheckNZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tpain813*
> 
> As for the RAM errors. I've done some research, and as far as I can tell some brands are more susceptible to having "Hammer Test" (test 13) errors than others. I was getting those errors on the default timings/1333clock/voltage.And an RMA may replace my current sticks with an even worse pair (Corsair Vengeance - have 40 errors over 4 passes seems to be on the low end). The thing is, I can't seem to find out what that error means in real world applications, other than if I was running an Aircraft Control Center or Bank Accounts and was a high target for hacking. And from what I understand that test is only in the newest version of Memtest, so if you've past in an earlier version, you may not pass it now - so we don't know how many people are running RAM with the same "issues," without seeing any disturbances to their day-to-day. So for me, I think "living with it" (one of the troubleshoot options, according to the paper cited by Memtest) will be the best path.


I consider a Memtest pass to be the bare minimum. Through my RAM overclocking tests I was able to have it pass all loops of all test of Memtest, but still fail under normal use. If it's failing in Memtest, I wouldn't even consider using those settings under normal use.
But hey maybe that's just me.


----------



## Audioboxer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tpain813*
> 
> Yeah it is concerning me, however I hope it is just a Ram issue. If that's the case, I'll just buy a different brand. I also just found out there is a new version for my BIOS, I'm going to try flashing it and see if that fixes any of these issues.


Really does sound like bad memory. I doubt you can have a chip as poor as this sounds. Memory or something with the motherboard would be my guesses. Good luck. If you have two sticks of memory maybe try each one on it's own.


----------



## tpain813

Ok cool, thanks for the help! I've since found out that my h100i wasn't having good contact with my CPU and was causing temp issues (that may have actually been what's been causing the freezing). The reason for the bad contact is when I installed the back plate, the motherboard was too thin so the back plate female screws protruded through the top a bit - I wish i knew to check for that!!! Waiting for some thermal paste to be delivered and will be adding o-rings to the back of the motherboard. I'll post back if the errors continue during future stress tests. I'm still pissed I'm getting errors, but I was testing 2 sticks at once so will need to take the time to test each individual stick, but I'm only going to do that if I notice any errors after fixing my cooler.


----------



## Dark Torcher

I'm just chiming in to add some of my results. I've have owned my 4770K since March 2014 and it was running stock turbo settings. I just changed the multiplier to 39 and left everything on auto. I am running it in a Fractal Design Node 304 mITX case which leaves little room for cooling. I'm using a Corsair H75 AIO cooling solution with Arctic Silver 5 as my thermal paste. On a side note, does thermal paste degrade much? I've used this same tube since around 2008, but it still appears to work fine. I overclocked to 4.5 GHz (45x) but the temperatures were too high. I went back down to 4.2 GHz (42x) with acceptable temperatures that only reached up to the 90s while running Prime95 v28.5 small FFT. At idle, I noticed that my core 0 was anywhere from 5-10 degrees higher than the coolest core. I've seen the results other have reported from delidding so I decided I would try it. Reporting after the fact, everything seems to have worked. I used the razor method to slowly separate it. I did not have any of the Cooling Liquid Pro and others that some typically use; instead I applied Arctic Silver 5 just because I have still too much. After boot, temperatures are more closely packed. At idle, my CPU runs between 33-35 degrees, and using the same stress above, it runs between 74-78 degrees. I will let it cure for the next week and hopefully I'll be able to reach 4.5 GHz with acceptable temperatures.

My current settings: (4.2 GHz)
Multiplier: 42
Vcore: 1.2 V
Ring: 42
Vring: 1.2 V
Vin: 1.8 V

RAM is still at 1600 and 1.5 V, XMP settings. As an aside, it does run at 1.15 V but freezes during stress tests. However, non-synthetics (POV-Ray for 1.5 hours) work fine. I am also considering switching the stock fans out on my H75. I have a desktop fan next to me that is louder than those fans at 100% so I believe there is a potential to reach better temperatures.


----------



## fitzy-775

I'm new to overclocking and I am still learning atm. I was wondering if i should have turbo mode on or off when OC.


----------



## JackCY

Technically it has to be ON for Intel CPUs with turbo no matter what your UEFI tries to tell you.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Technically it has to be ON for Intel CPUs with turbo no matter what your UEFI tries to tell you.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Technically it has to be ON for Intel CPUs with turbo no matter what your UEFI tries to tell you.


I disabled my turbo first thing when starting my OC and left it off. It seems completely useless. Why do you say it technically has to be on?


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Technically it has to be ON for Intel CPUs with turbo no matter what your UEFI tries to tell you.


Do you have a source for this information? In my personal experiences, you can disable Turbo while finding your max clock speeds - it helps to eliminate a variable. Then, you re-enable Turbo afterwards.


----------



## fitzy-775

ok thanks. I have ran into another problem, my cpu core volt is going above when im using stress test. I have it at 1.150v and my cpu at 4.2ghz atm and when I start the stress test goes up to about 1.25v. Can someone tell me why its doing that plz.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fitzy-775*
> 
> ok thanks. I have ran into another problem, my cpu core volt is going above when im using stress test. I have it at 1.150v and my cpu at 4.2ghz atm and when I start the stress test goes up to about 1.25v. Can someone tell me why its doing that plz.


Is the voltage on Adaptive? It's normal for the voltage to go up by 0.012-0.02v, but 0.1 is quite a bit.


----------



## MR-e

guys, I found my stable 24/7 low voltage overclock of 4.2ghz - 1.2vcore. I haven't touched any other setting yet, next i'll be working on getting my ram to run at 3000mhz as it's rated to do so from corsair.

before I start, just wondering how do I change from fixed vcore to an offset voltage? before I did the 4.2 overclock, I checked bios settings at all default and it read my vcore as 0.957V, would that be the vid? If so, do I now then require an offset voltage of +0.25V to get an equivalent 1.2v fixed vcore? I'd like the cpu to run as cool as possible without pushing 1.2v 24/7.

thanks!


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> guys, I found my stable 24/7 low voltage overclock of 4.2ghz - 1.2vcore. I haven't touched any other setting yet, next i'll be working on getting my ram to run at 3000mhz as it's rated to do so from corsair.
> 
> before I start, just wondering how do I change from fixed vcore to an offset voltage? before I did the 4.2 overclock, I checked bios settings at all default and it read my vcore as 0.957V, would that be the vid? If so, do I now then require an offset voltage of +0.25V to get an equivalent 1.2v fixed vcore? I'd like the cpu to run as cool as possible without pushing 1.2v 24/7.
> 
> thanks!


Remember that when running an offset voltage, the offset increases/decreases both ends of the voltage - both the high and low ends. How you would go about doing this depends on your motherboard and BIOS. Have you checked for assistance in the Haswell-E thread (if this is for the PC in your signature)?


----------



## MR-e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Remember that when running an offset voltage, the offset increases/decreases both ends of the voltage - both the high and low ends. How you would go about doing this depends on your motherboard and BIOS. Have you checked for assistance in the Haswell-E thread (if this is for the PC in your signature)?


I tried checking there, but no responses. Thought I'd pop the question here to get more exposure. Yes, it is for the system in my sig.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> I tried checking there, but no responses. Thought I'd pop the question here to get more exposure. Yes, it is for the system in my sig.


Or you could also try the owner's club for your board. My point is that you could get general information about running offsets by searching this thread, or you could have a better chance of getting relevant information from people who own similar components as you. My apologies if this comes across as brushing you off, or anything like that.









http://www.overclock.net/t/1515832/asrock-x99-motherboard-owners-club/0_20


----------



## MR-e

Yup, I posted there too. They're talking about corsair fans vs gentle typhoons right now :s


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> Yup, I posted there too. They're talking about corsair fans vs gentle typhoons right now :s


You can always search the thread for the answers. Using offsets has been discussed in here a couple of times, so you could definitely get some assistance from the info in this thread, it's just not going to be specific to your chipset or CPU.









I'm an advocate for being proactive in finding answers. There's no good sense in sitting there waiting, when you could be finding the answers and learning more. The way I look at it, there is a very tiny amount of questions that have not been asked anywhere - which tells me that the answers are somewhere.









Can I ask what you're looking to accomplish by running the offset? IIRC, you also have to be runnning Adaptive voltages for the offsets.


----------



## MR-e

been using the "Search this thread" feature and keywording "offset voltage" on and off while at work. Didn't really get to do much reading but I'll poke around some more when I get home. I'm just looking to lower my vcore while in an idle/low usage state to prolong cpu life by reducing volts and heat.


----------



## fitzy-775

I have my cpu core voltage set to manual. Its at 1.150volts all the time but when I run prime95 or realbench it jumps up. I have all my C states turned off.


----------



## blaze2210

With a positive offset, you'll be increasing even the low ends of the voltages, so that lowers the amount of power savings. For example: if you have an offset of +0.2v, and a stock idle voltage of ~0.9v, then you'd be looking at 1.2v idle. If Adaptive takes your core voltage to 1.2v, then the offset would make that 1.4v. This is why I won't use the offsets myself. It's a little too many variables to be concerned with, in my opinion. With the Manual settings on my board, my core voltage only goes up by a max of 0.014v. On Adaptive, I've seen increases of ~0.1v on my board.

It's entirely possible that there might be some finer details about running Adaptive with offsets that I'm not familiar with. So anyone with good info on this, correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## fitzy-775

I took some pics of my bios to show. Can you have a look and see if I have done anything wrong.


----------



## blaze2210

Wow, the ROG boards have some interesting settings.







I'm not very familiar with the ASUS options though, haven't had one of those boards yet.


----------



## fitzy-775

Yeah I know its got heaps of setting which makes it hard for me to understand which settings I need to change or keep default. I am getting 69c max temp in prime95 and my cpu core volt is at 1.175v, is that to high temps?


----------



## blaze2210

Personally, I'd be checking out the pages of the owners clubs for the CPU and motherboard. After about a year of having my motherboard, I came across the owners club for my board, and still learned some new info.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fitzy-775*
> 
> Yeah I know its got heaps of setting which makes it hard for me to understand which settings I need to change or keep default. I am getting 69c max temp in prime95 and my cpu core volt is at 1.175v, is that to high temps?


No 65C under stress test is good. It's safe up to ~85C continuous load.


----------



## fitzy-775

I was running my cpu at 4.3ghz with cpu core volt at 1.25 and was getting temps up to 95C in the prime95 blend test. So I got my cpu at 4.2ghz with cpu core volt at 1.2 now and running the blend test atm to see if its stable


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fitzy-775*
> 
> I am at 4.3ghz and cpu core volt is at 1.25 atm. I am currently running prime95 blend test and getting temps up to 82C. How long should I run the blend test for?


They usually advise to run it for around eight (8) hours. Personally, I prefer the x264 stress test with the latest binaries and I run just 5 loops of it.

My system is shown in my signature.

Good Luck.


----------



## jdorje

What's with everyone using prime 95 all of a sudden? Go read the guide!


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Go read the guide!


Nahhhh.


----------



## fitzy-775

So atm I got 4.2Ghz at 1.2v and i ran intel burn test and prime95 blend test for 2hrs and plays same games and everything seems fine atm. It doesn't seem I will be able to get 4.3ghz on this corsair H75 cooler.


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fitzy-775*
> 
> So atm I got 4.2Ghz at 1.2v and i ran intel burn test and prime95 blend test for 2hrs and plays same games and everything seems fine atm. It doesn't seem I will be able to get 4.3ghz on this corsair H75 cooler.


If you can only get 4.2 at 1.2v that's a pretty bad chip. You sure you aren't messing something up like using adaptive cache multiplier?

Also, don't use prime95. Read the guide.


----------



## v2ikemees

Im bit confused with my MSI Gaming 3 board. Just got 4790K and did a default BIOS settings.
Bios stock: CPU core voltage 1,120v , CPU RING Voltage 1.216v

So do i get this right that CPU CORE voltage on bios is for UNCORE ? and CPU RING is for vcore aka core voltage?


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v2ikemees*
> 
> Im bit confused with my MSI Gaming 3 board. Just got 4790K and did a default BIOS settings.
> Bios stock: CPU core voltage 1,120v , CPU RING Voltage 1.216v
> 
> So do i get this right that CPU CORE voltage on bios is for UNCORE ? and CPU RING is for vcore aka core voltage?


Close, but you have the voltages backwards:

CPU CORE = your vcore
CPU RING = Uncore/cache voltage

You should really read the guide on the first page of this thread. You'll get the majority of your answers from there.


----------



## jdorje

Hm strange question, what would happen if i lower bclk and up core multiplier? Instead of 46x and 100 mhz, if I did 92 mhz and 50x? Would it be more or less stable for the performance given...or identical?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Hm strange question, what would happen if i lower bclk and up core multiplier? Instead of 46x and 100 mhz, if I did 92 mhz and 50x? Would it be more or less stable for the performance given...or identical?


You can't lower the bclk very far effectively. It's best to use the 100 or 125mhz strap and then stay within +-2-5% of that, but since you're so limited anyway there's no reason not to just use 100mhz.


----------



## Adelitas

Trying to bump up from 4.5 stable to 4.6, but having issues with the computer freezing during x264 (no bsod). Since there isn't a bsod I don't have any codes to work from so I have bumped up the Vcore from 1.32 all the way to 1.35. That didn't help so I set the LLC to max and raised the input voltage gradually until 2.1.

It's slightly more stable after upping the voltages, but I still can count on it crashing in the first loop. Other than the x264 stress test it seems stable browsing the internet or doing other small things


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adelitas*
> 
> Trying to bump up from 4.5 stable to 4.6, but having issues with the computer freezing during x264 (no bsod). Since there isn't a bsod I don't have any codes to work from so I have bumped up the Vcore from 1.32 all the way to 1.35. That didn't help so I set the LLC to max and raised the input voltage gradually until 2.1.
> 
> It's slightly more stable after upping the voltages, but I still can count on it crashing in the first loop. Other than the x264 stress test it seems stable browsing the internet or doing other small things


Is your cache ratio being overclocked?


----------



## blaze2210

Well, since the BCLK is tied in to other components, I think it might hinder their performance. I haven't seen many people who have had success with tweaking the BCLK with Haswell.


----------



## Adelitas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Adelitas*
> 
> Trying to bump up from 4.5 stable to 4.6, but having issues with the computer freezing during x264 (no bsod). Since there isn't a bsod I don't have any codes to work from so I have bumped up the Vcore from 1.32 all the way to 1.35. That didn't help so I set the LLC to max and raised the input voltage gradually until 2.1.
> 
> It's slightly more stable after upping the voltages, but I still can count on it crashing in the first loop. Other than the x264 stress test it seems stable browsing the internet or doing other small things
> 
> 
> 
> Is your cache ratio being overclocked?
Click to expand...

I should have mentioned that, good question. I have my cache ratio (uncore) set at 35 with uncore voltage on auto as the op suggested.
Also, the reason I have stopped at 1.35 (Vcore) is due to the fact I'm sitting at about 80 C on some cores while running x264


----------



## v2ikemees

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Close, but you have the voltages backwards:
> 
> CPU CORE = your vcore
> CPU RING = Uncore/cache voltage
> 
> You should really read the guide on the first page of this thread. You'll get the majority of your answers from there.


Thx , but why is the uncore voltage so high then 1.216 at stock? Stock uncore should be 40x right? And if core is my vcore its only 1.120 for 4.4ghz?


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Hm strange question, what would happen if i lower bclk and up core multiplier? Instead of 46x and 100 mhz, if I did 92 mhz and 50x? Would it be more or less stable for the performance given...or identical?


Haswell reacts really poorly to anything over +-2Hz on the bclock. I tried going to 105 and bios wouldn't even load. Had to manually reset my bios and start over, that was before I found where to save profiles. Thank god for that. The new Skylake on the other hand is apparently stable to 200+ bclock.


----------



## mav451

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v2ikemees*
> 
> Thx , but why is the uncore voltage so high then 1.216 at stock? Stock uncore should be 40x right? And if core is my vcore its only 1.120 for 4.4ghz?


vRing default should be 1.05v or so. The general 'broad' rule from the early Haswell days was the set it to 1.15v initially. vRing doesn't add much heat, and this was more a general rule of thumb as part of a starting overclock profile. If I recall, that number came from Sin0822's Gigabyte guide. In terms of Vcore, I think the general 1.20-1.25 figure came from the Asus guide, as a recommendation to air-cooled OCs.

My chip goes up to 4.4Ghz at 1.15 VID, so if yours can do that at slightly lower, maybe you got a better chip than mine.


----------



## Lolpot

Quick question:

I ran prime95 to see how my cooler handles cooling my processor, and I left it for a minute or two to come back and see the temps on all core sensors around 98 and throttling on the second test. I immediately stopped prime95 as soon as I saw it. I'm wondering if the processor could have been damaged for running at such a high temperature for a few minutes.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lolpot*
> 
> Quick question:
> 
> I ran prime95 to see how my cooler handles cooling my processor, and I left it for a minute or two to come back and see the temps on all core sensors around 98 and throttling on the second test. I immediately stopped prime95 as soon as I saw it. I'm wondering if the processor could have been damaged for running at such a high temperature for a few minutes.


I don't understand how you would leave the computer before checking the temps. Your CPU is probably fine.


----------



## Lolpot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lolpot*
> 
> Quick question:
> 
> I ran prime95 to see how my cooler handles cooling my processor, and I left it for a minute or two to come back and see the temps on all core sensors around 98 and throttling on the second test. I immediately stopped prime95 as soon as I saw it. I'm wondering if the processor could have been damaged for running at such a high temperature for a few minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't understand how you would leave the computer before checking the temps. Your CPU is probably fine.
Click to expand...

I didn't expect the temps to jump up so fast from one test to another. Live and learn, I guess.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lolpot*
> 
> I didn't expect the temps to jump up so fast from one test to another. Live and learn, I guess.


Gotta be careful with v28 Prime (I'm assuming that's the version you took). That and Linpack are the ones to watch out for. Temperature chart on first page if you're interested. (Of course, the age old mistake of leaving voltage on adaptive with Prime is another thing to watch out for).


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lolpot*
> 
> I didn't expect the temps to jump up so fast from one test to another. Live and learn, I guess.


It's true that you shouldn't get away from your computer while running these tests. Anyway, here's one of the rules I use in HWiNFO64:


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> Haswell reacts really poorly to anything over +-2Hz on the bclock. I tried going to 105 and bios wouldn't even load. Had to manually reset my bios and start over, that was before I found where to save profiles. Thank god for that. The new Skylake on the other hand is apparently stable to 200+ bclock.


Yeah I know you cannot raise bclk. I'm asking if you can lower it. I'm assuming there's not much point regardless though. Underclocking your pci-e lanes isn't the most exciting thing.


----------



## PaycheckNZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Hm strange question, what would happen if i lower bclk and up core multiplier? Instead of 46x and 100 mhz, if I did 92 mhz and 50x? Would it be more or less stable for the performance given...or identical?


I've tried that once before but primarily focused on RAM not CPU.
I worked out the BCLK needed for my RAM to actually run at 1866 even though set to 2133. Even though the BCLK I chose meant the RAM setting was showing 1866, it wouldn't even boot.

Just not worth messing with the BCLK by any significant amount.


----------



## PaycheckNZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lolpot*
> 
> Quick question:
> 
> I ran prime95 to see how my cooler handles cooling my processor, and I left it for a minute or two to come back and see the temps on all core sensors around 98 and throttling on the second test. I immediately stopped prime95 as soon as I saw it. I'm wondering if the processor could have been damaged for running at such a high temperature for a few minutes.


Nah, it'll be fine. I accidentally ran mine at 100 degrees for serveral minutes once.


----------



## BoredErica

Don't have to babysit your computer while it stresses. Just look at the temps in the first 30 seconds. Come back after 10 minutes to double check and you're good. I think one guy ran Prime with adaptive voltage on, didn't check temps at all, left it running for hours, and that borked his chip. It was near launch of Haswell though and I don't even remember the guy's username.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> Haswell reacts really poorly to anything over +-2Hz on the bclock. I tried going to 105 and bios wouldn't even load. Had to manually reset my bios and start over, that was before I found where to save profiles. Thank god for that. The new Skylake on the other hand is apparently stable to 200+ bclock.


skylake blk isn't on cpu. so yeah 400 may be possible. gotta wait for pros to start getting bored


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> Haswell reacts really poorly to anything over +-2Hz on the bclock. I tried going to 105 and bios wouldn't even load. Had to manually reset my bios and start over, that was before I found where to save profiles. Thank god for that. The new Skylake on the other hand is apparently stable to 200+ bclock.


CPU doesn't care about BCLK but your other components do and that's why it doesn't work as they aren't made to run on high BCLK. Hence when you up the BCLK you have to use a different divider to get proper frequency for other components and keep it 100 for them.


----------



## jdorje

Running prime blend is really scary because the temps vary so much. And on my aio they take up to 10 minutes to max out even on a consistent test. I use core temp with overheat protection set to shut it down at a fixed temp.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Running prime blend is really scary because the temps vary so much. And on my aio they take up to 10 minutes to max out even on a consistent test. I use core temp with overheat protection set to shut it down at a fixed temp.


Use a fixed size then.


----------



## v2ikemees

Has there been any benefits for lowering uncore below 40x for Devils canyon?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v2ikemees*
> 
> Has there been any benefits for lowering uncore below 40x for Devils canyon?


I'm not aware of any. Should be the same with Haswell, and I don't think there's any benefit on Haswell.


----------



## v2ikemees

Im testing the 4790k Vietnamis x.. batch and could not get anything over 49x to boot with 1.4v , so i taught maybe lowering the uncore below 40 would help.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v2ikemees*
> 
> Im testing the 4790k Vietnamis x.. batch and could not get anything over 49x to boot with 1.4v , so i taught maybe lowering the uncore below 40 would help.


Feel free to try, but I don't think it will. If it's not even booting, 48x wouldn't be stable either, so I'd worry about 48x. If you're a diehard benchmarks guy, SiliconLottery's next round of chips are coming in 'a couple weeks'.


----------



## LagunaX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v2ikemees*
> 
> Im testing the 4790k Vietnamis x.. batch and could not get anything over 49x to boot with 1.4v , so i taught maybe lowering the uncore below 40 would help.


Vietnam chips are the best Devil's Canyon chips...mine can do 4.9ghz @ 1.29v ROG Realbench but too hot for air, so doing 4.8ghz @ 1.24v.


----------



## v2ikemees

Did you use 1.24v for uncore as well? I have mine 1.155 i belive for x40


----------



## LagunaX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v2ikemees*
> 
> Did you use 1.24v for uncore as well? I have mine 1.155 i belive for x40


4.8ghz core, 4.0ghz uncore, 8gb ddr3 2200 @ 1.24vcore, 1.2vring, 1.9vccin
Used same 4ghz uncore, 1.2vring, 1.9vccin for 4.9ghz run too.
Use 1.2Vring and 1.9 Vccin.
Good luck


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LagunaX*
> 
> Vietnam chips are the best Devil's Canyon chips...mine can do 4.9ghz @ 1.29v ROG Realbench but too hot for air, so doing 4.8ghz @ 1.24v.


Cheater!









Is the extra $ spent worth the +200MHz?
Not in my book, what makes you get it though?


----------



## LagunaX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Cheater!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is the extra $ spent worth the +200MHz?
> Not in my book, what makes you get it though?


----------



## boomerzangs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> If you're a diehard benchmarks guy, SiliconLottery's next round of chips are coming in 'a couple weeks'.


4790k chips? I emailed their support a week or two ago and they said they were down with 4790ks for now and moving on to newer intel chips (5775c and 6700k).


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boomerzangs*
> 
> 4790k chips? I emailed their support a week or two ago and they said they were down with 4790ks for now and moving on to newer intel chips (5775c and 6700k).


I meant the next round of chips as in Skylake chips. You'd have to care a lot about CPU performance to go that route, which is why I say you'd have to be a die-hard. Binned + IPC gains, grab a delid service while you're at it.


----------



## boomerzangs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I meant the next round of chips as in Skylake chips. You'd have to care a lot about CPU performance to go that route, which is why I say you'd have to be a die-hard. Binned + IPC gains, grab a delid service while you're at it.


gotcha









yeah, I was exploring them as an option but it gets a little out of my league price-wise for anything that'd be worth it. I also have a microcenter close to me so I'm able to save $30-40 for a greater than 50% chance at getting an equal or better chip than the average chip on silicon lottery (based on what I've seen with Haswell chips, I guess we still have to wait and see with Skylake still). Depending on how hard it is to delid skylake, I may hit them up for a delid though.

I wasn't gonna go up to skylake but the improvements in video rendering in windows 10 kind of make it worth it for me as I do a fair amount of video editing/rendering (I mean, kinda, maybe, sorta... I guess I just really want to build a new computer again







) It works out though, as I can donate my old platform to my old student newspaper's multimedia desk (it was a relatively new desk and we didn't even have a computer for editing lol







) for them to use.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boomerzangs*
> 
> gotcha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, I was exploring them as an option but it gets a little out of my league price-wise for anything that'd be worth it. I also have a microcenter close to me so I'm able to save $30-40 for a greater than 50% chance at getting an equal or better chip than the average chip on silicon lottery (based on what I've seen with Haswell chips, I guess we still have to wait and see with Skylake still). Depending on how hard it is to delid skylake, I may hit them up for a delid though.
> 
> I wasn't gonna go up to skylake but the improvements in video rendering in windows 10 kind of make it worth it for me as I do a fair amount of video editing/rendering (I mean, kinda, maybe, sorta... I guess I just really want to build a new computer again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) It works out though, as I can donate my old platform to my old student newspaper's multimedia desk (it was a relatively new desk and we didn't even have a computer for editing lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) for them to use.


They don't have a Microcenter in Silicon Valley. dum


----------



## SteezyTN

I don't know my batch number (I'll check when I get home), but for me to be stable within games and such, I can reach 4.5Ghz using 1.310v. This is with 16GB of memory running at 1866Mhz. If I lower to 1600 or 1333, I can reach 4.5Ghz at about 1.29


----------



## Ephox

Hi, i'm trying to OC my 4770k. Do i need to touch anything else but vcore and multiplier? I don't want to overclock ram if it isn't needed. Currently im at 4.ghz and 75c at 100% usage with prime95. The voltage is at about 1.292 so i don't think ill touch that more. I want to reach 4.5ghz+ stable. I see in alot of guides they talk about cpu ring bus. Do i need to change that?


----------



## robtorbay

Hello all! After playing around with the mobo and chip for the past 8 hours the best I can get out of this thing stable with the suggested settings above is 45 @ 1.35 volts with the ram clocked @ 1600 mhz (stock settings) all on a 100mhz fsb. While this runs stable, its not 100 stable all the time. The best fit for my chip appears to be 44 @ with ram clocked @ 1600 mhz on a 100 mhz FSB.

After benchmarking both OC against eachother, the difference is so minimal I just opted to stick with the 44 OC.

Temps in both situations under load do not exceed 79 degrees. Below is the list of info for the total settings. Any one have any suggestions where I may be able to tweak something and get the ram up a bit faster or make the 45 ghz OC at a stable rate without having to put the core v over 1.35. I feel the fact that 44 runs great 1.25 and I have to go a full point for an extra 100mhz is an indication that the cip is really struggling to make it happen? Thoughts?

Username: robtorbay
CPU Model: Intel i5 4670k
Core Multiplier: 44 @ 100mhz
CPU VID: 1.25
Vcore: 1.248v
Uncore Multiplier: 34
Uncore Voltage: 1.050v (stock)
Input Voltage: 1.820v
Cooling Solution: Zalman CNPS14X
Stability Test: 3DMark First Strike and CPUZ Stress Test
Batch Number: Cannot locate this?
Ram Speed: 1600 mhz stock
Ram Voltage: 1.5v stock
Motherboard: Gigabyte Z87x UD3H
LLC Setting: Auto

Thanks all


----------



## v2ikemees

You may try to pump up your Input voltage to 1.9v, also change your LLC to one below highest available.


----------



## SirKnight7

Robtorbay, I have the same cpu/mobo setup as you in my secondary rig and what v2ikemees said above is exactly right. When I overclocked that rig, I was able to get a nice 4.5 by increasing the VIN to 1.85-1.9 and setting the LLC to extreme. Make sure it's good and stable before re-enabling all the power saving features too, as they can complicate the OC process at times. I have a great chip that I delidded and was hoping to really push, but that z87x-ud3h mobo is stubborn as hell. If you're completely stable at 4.4 then I'd say you did pretty good considering.









Also, if you haven't already ran across this, it was a great source of information: http://www.overclock.net/t/1401976/the-gigabyte-z87-haswell-overclocking-oc-guide


----------



## kl6mk6

Just got done getting my 4790k stable using a mix of Prime95 SmallFFT custom 2 minute tests to stablize CPU and OCCT 30 min linpak to verify with memory on XMP.

48x core/42x uncore, 1.290 Vcore, 1.950 VInput, 1.050 Vring, and memory XMP 2133 11-11-11-30 1.60V. Max temp 78C in Prime95


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Hi, i'm trying to OC my 4770k. Do i need to touch anything else but vcore and multiplier?


Read the guide in the OP. It covers this quite nicely


----------



## robtorbay

SirKnight7, thanks for the reply! The guide you linked, I was actually look over that not to long ago.

This mobo is such a weird board I really dont like it. When I built this PC, I made it with the sale parts. Ever since I started playing around with it because I wanted to get back into OC I have realized how much I hate this mobo.

Did you ever have issues with OC running stable in windows etc but the bios crashing on startup? This appears to be a running issue. But when it crashes I save and boot and everything again run fine :S


----------



## SirKnight7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robtorbay*
> 
> SirKnight7, thanks for the reply! The guide you linked, I was actually look over that not to long ago.
> 
> This mobo is such a weird board I really dont like it. When I built this PC, I made it with the sale parts. Ever since I started playing around with it because I wanted to get back into OC I have realized how much I hate this mobo.
> 
> Did you ever have issues with OC running stable in windows etc but the bios crashing on startup? This appears to be a running issue. But when it crashes I save and boot and everything again run fine :S


I don't run my machines 24/7 so I booted it up almost everyday and I did have a few, maybe 10 fail POSTs for unknown reasons over the course of a year, no matter what clocks, power settings or BIOS version. It was usually on the OCed settings if I remember right. I personally think it's something about the z87x-ud3h mobo that just doesn't like too much of an overclock. Either deal with what it agrees with or replace the board. I got tired of it and just run it on stock settings now as a secondary and it's been solid.


----------



## robtorbay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SirKnight7*
> 
> I don't run my machines 24/7 so I booted it up almost everyday and I did have a few, maybe 10 fail POSTs for unknown reasons over the course of a year, no matter what clocks, power settings or BIOS version. It was usually on the OCed settings if I remember right. I personally think it's something about the z87x-ud3h mobo that just doesn't like too much of an overclock. Either deal with what it agrees with or replace the board. I got tired of it and just run it on stock settings now as a secondary and it's been solid.


Ya, that is pretty much how I feel about the dam thing. I think I may replace it with something a little more OC focused. I was considering replacing the chip I have, but I think it has a few years left before I really need to care about a replacement. A new mobo for the time being to let me OC and have some fun sounds like a cheap solution!

What MOBO are you running in your new setup? Any opinion on the Asus Sabertooth? From what I hear that board is suppose to be alright for OC with the i5 4670k.


----------



## jmcda

So far, I have this 4770k at 4.2ghz.
Basic settings: 42x100mhz, ram auto, core volt @1.202, ring bus 35, everything else auto.
http://valid.x86.fr/se3i89
http://valid.x86.fr/se3i89


----------



## DoesBoKnow

I have a couple of questions regarding this guide. Anyone is free to answer.

- I cannot get the x264 all In one program to work. I start the 64-bit executable, the window comes up for a split second, then disappears and I don't see it. I was hoping to use this as my stress tester. I'm on Windows 10, if that means anything.

- I'm still confused on a scenario where I'd ever have to change my Ring Bus clock for stability. What does it _do?_ I'm really paranoid about changing it if I'm still not sure how it would help to change it.

- My RAM is rated for 2133MHz. You say to drop the RAM frequency down to 1600MHz for overclocks to increase stability. Does this mean I'll have to keep my RAM at 1600MHz, even when the rating is higher? I bought this RAM as a slight upgrade since I built an older computer that needed some RAM too, and it would suck if I had to keep that clock lower.

- If yes, I do need to stay at 1600MHz for more stability and possibly a better CPU clock speed, is the extra 100MHz in CPU clock speed better than the drop in RAM clock speed?

I made sure to read the guide multiple times, but I'm still lost on these things and would rather not have to search and sort through the near 2000 pages. Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoesBoKnow*
> 
> I have a couple of questions regarding this guide. Anyone is free to answer.
> 
> - I cannot get the x264 all In one program to work. I start the 64-bit executable, the window comes up for a split second, then disappears and I don't see it. I was hoping to use this as my stress tester. I'm on Windows 10, if that means anything.
> 
> - I'm still confused on a scenario where I'd ever have to change my Ring Bus clock for stability. What does it _do?_ I'm really paranoid about changing it if I'm still not sure how it would help to change it.
> 
> - My RAM is rated for 2133MHz. You say to drop the RAM frequency down to 1600MHz for overclocks to increase stability. Does this mean I'll have to keep my RAM at 1600MHz, even when the rating is higher? I bought this RAM as a slight upgrade since I built an older computer that needed some RAM too, and it would suck if I had to keep that clock lower.
> 
> - If yes, I do need to stay at 1600MHz for more stability and possibly a better CPU clock speed, is the extra 100MHz in CPU clock speed better than the drop in RAM clock speed?
> 
> I made sure to read the guide multiple times, but I'm still lost on these things and would rather not have to search and sort through the near 2000 pages. Thanks so much in advance!


I'm not sure about x264 as I prefer Prime95 or OCCT, but as for the other things... The ring bus (I think your talking about the uncore) is the clock for everything else in your CPU besides the actual core like the memory and interaction with the mobo chipsets. In overclocking, core is king, if you can get 100MHZ more by lowering your memory and uncore, then you should. That being said, you most likely will be able to get your uncore up to 38-42 stable and your memory to XMP again, but you may have to add a little more voltage to your OC to re-stabilize.


----------



## mav451

I'm running 2133 on my RAM and it did not hinder my OC in the slightest.
I'd argue that 1600 to 2133 is still fine, where you don't need to worry about RAM overclocking having any significant effect.

1600 is just a rule of thumb, much like setting vRing to 1.15, setting Uncore to say a non-turbo multiplier, etc.
It's just basic stuff to get you going, not hard rules to live by haha.


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoesBoKnow*
> 
> I have a couple of questions regarding this guide. Anyone is free to answer.
> 
> - I cannot get the x264 all In one program to work. I start the 64-bit executable, the window comes up for a split second, then disappears and I don't see it. I was hoping to use this as my stress tester. I'm on Windows 10, if that means anything.
> 
> - I'm still confused on a scenario where I'd ever have to change my Ring Bus clock for stability. What does it _do?_ I'm really paranoid about changing it if I'm still not sure how it would help to change it.
> 
> - My RAM is rated for 2133MHz. You say to drop the RAM frequency down to 1600MHz for overclocks to increase stability. Does this mean I'll have to keep my RAM at 1600MHz, even when the rating is higher? I bought this RAM as a slight upgrade since I built an older computer that needed some RAM too, and it would suck if I had to keep that clock lower.
> 
> - If yes, I do need to stay at 1600MHz for more stability and possibly a better CPU clock speed, is the extra 100MHz in CPU clock speed better than the drop in RAM clock speed?
> 
> I made sure to read the guide multiple times, but I'm still lost on these things and would rather not have to search and sort through the near 2000 pages. Thanks so much in advance!


1. Shouldn't happen; I use it no problem on win10.

2. You need to change it off of auto or most motherboards will scale it to equal your core multiplier, which is awful. You can just lock it at the default value. Raising speeds is harmless! Only voltages and temperatures (okay temperatures do rise with speeds) are dangerous. Scarily though leaving some settings at AUTO will scale them - depending on the motherboard. Vcore/vid on AUTO can take you dangerously high in voltage for instance.

3. DarkWizzie recommends dropping ram to base frequencies, then overclock core, then do ram later. Again based on the principle that "core is king" and you'd rather have 1x more core than another 100 mhz ram. With any 1.5V ram I suspect its easier just to xmp it from the start even if that means .01V more vcore to get stable; I've never seen any difference in core stability by pushing my ram from default 1600/10 up to its XMP 1866/9. It's higher speed+voltage ram that you have a tradeoff between ram OC and core OC.

4. I think ram mhz is about 1/3 to 1/5 as good as CPU mhz (EDIT: that is with a fixed 9 CAS; if you vary CAS then that also affects speed). But that's just based on some random testing; I haven't done true benchmarks.


----------



## PaycheckNZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav451*
> 
> I'm running 2133 on my RAM and it did not hinder my OC in the slightest.
> I'd argue that 1600 to 2133 is still fine, where you don't need to worry about RAM overclocking having any significant effect.
> 
> 1600 is just a rule of thumb, much like setting vRing to 1.15, setting Uncore to say a non-turbo multiplier, etc.
> It's just basic stuff to get you going, not hard rules to live by haha.


Indeed. I run my 1866 RAM at a 2200MHz overclock, in addition to overclocking my core to 4.7GHz. Neither affected the other for me.

Dropping to 1600 speed is about being absolutely 100% sure that when it's unstable that the number of possible causes is minimal. And if you do have to leave it like that to get the last 100MHz core clock increase, then it is worth it. Even at 1600 the timings of your RAM may be better than RAM only rated to 1600, and should still give you pretty similar performance.

Despite what you would expect, faster RAM MHz does not necessarily equate to higher performance. It definitely always equates to a modest power increase, but most of the time has no measurable overall performance increase on its own. It's all about how the MHz relates to the other timings, particularly CAS.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoesBoKnow*
> 
> I have a couple of questions regarding this guide. Anyone is free to answer.
> 
> - I cannot get the x264 all In one program to work. I start the 64-bit executable, the window comes up for a split second, then disappears and I don't see it. I was hoping to use this as my stress tester. I'm on Windows 10, if that means anything.


Run the .bat file, not the .exe - this should solve the issue. The .exe file is if you're going to access the program through the Command-Prompt, in which case, you would use the appropriate command to launch the application. The .bat file is much easier, just use that.


----------



## robtorbay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> I've never seen any difference in core stability by pushing my ram from default 1600/10 up to its XMP 1866/9.


I can only speak from my exp, but I have experienced an issue with stability issues when increasing the ram over stock settings and pushing the CPU for more. However, I found a little extra voltage (0.01 - 0.05) helped overcome the issue. (*Note:* Not trying to flame anyone here just offering my 2 cents from past exp.

If I read the articular correctly, he suggests reducing the speed of the ram to stock as that is where the ram speed is most stable. He is suggesting to reduce all variables that could hinder your focus on OC the CPU core speeds.

In the past I have had issues with downclocking ram and ovevrclocking the CPU. Most of those rigs were AMD based however.

Best of luck with the OC! I hope it all works out for you.


----------



## MaeTroX

Another reason could be that if not all games get 0 performance from RAM speeds higher then 1600 or very little, where a higher multiplier is more then likely to do more.

High Mhz RAM have always been for benchmark & video editing software as far as I know atleast, but it was a few years since I last read about RAM speeds in games


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robtorbay*
> 
> I can only speak from my exp, but I have experienced an issue with stability issues when increasing the ram over stock settings and pushing the CPU for more. However, I found a little extra voltage (0.01 - 0.05) helped overcome the issue. (*Note:* Not trying to flame anyone here just offering my 2 cents from past exp.
> 
> If I read the articular correctly, he suggests reducing the speed of the ram to stock as that is where the ram speed is most stable. He is suggesting to reduce all variables that could hinder your focus on OC the CPU core speeds.
> 
> In the past I have had issues with downclocking ram and ovevrclocking the CPU. Most of those rigs were AMD based however.
> 
> Best of luck with the OC! I hope it all works out for you.


I do not think lowering ram speed to stock will have any negative impact on the final overclock. But I think it's conceivable that leaving it overclocked could have a negative effect. So, I think it makes sense to lower it for the time being. One less thing to have to worry about. Around when I started this thread, a few people were running overclocked ram (past XMP) and asking if their ram overclock could be a problem. Probably easier if I told everybody to set it to stock. Overclocking multiple things at the same time makes things messy. I bet sticking to XMP is fine unless it's some insane ram kit.

Man, ram is going to be a thing in the Skylake guide. Not looking forward to that. DDR4 makes things messier (not really for the overclocks as much as the conflicting info on the role the ram plays in performance). I could test some of it myself though.


----------



## robtorbay

Points all taken!

I am looking forward to testing out the Skylake chips I cant lie! I am waiting for the price to drop a bit... a little over my comfort level for price at the current time. I think the changes to the chips along with the addition of the DDR4 should lead to some interesting OC stats.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robtorbay*
> 
> Points all taken!
> 
> I am looking forward to testing out the Skylake chips I cant lie! I am waiting for the price to drop a bit... a little over my comfort level for price at the current time. I think the changes to the chips along with the addition of the DDR4 should lead to some interesting OC stats.


The damn thing has to be in stock first, lol.

I never really looked into ram, so it's not my area of expertise. But I think most people overestimate how fast DDR4 is. I believe in many cases DDR3 is faster, at the same budget, and even at the extremes in terms of extravagance. I want to prove it but I can only work with the gear around me.

Here's to hoping that the Skylake thread will be as big as this one.


----------



## robtorbay

Call it a hunch I believe it will be! Come on NCIX sales.... daddy wants a new CPU and MOBO combo.


----------



## JackCY

All the shops here still have 6700K and 6600K stock. You must have some shortage in the States









DDR4 is a tiny bit faster most of the time on Skylake compared to the DDR3L according to review comparisons of it. I don't get why they didn't drop the DDR3L, since most of us have DDR3 which is not DDR3L you will have to buy new RAM anyway... so you buy DDR4 while at it.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> All the shops here still have 6700K and 6600K stock. You must have some shortage in the States
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DDR4 is a tiny bit faster most of the time on Skylake compared to the DDR3L according to review comparisons of it. I don't get why they didn't drop the DDR3L, since most of us have DDR3 which is not DDR3L you will have to buy new RAM anyway... so you buy DDR4 while at it.


The i7 sku is MIA in USA. i5 variant is out now. The i7 variant was never a thing. It just never came in stock.

SiliconLottery will have to take a while to bin them after they go in stock. zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

There is a board from Asus and possibly one from... forgot the brand... that supports DDR3, not DDR3L. No DDR4 support. Meh.

I've looked at Anantech's comparison of DDR4 vs DDR3. Their test showed something I suppose, but looking at DDR3 vs DDR4 as we climb the frequency ladder, DDR4 isn't as favorable. If we just do 2133 DDR4 vs DDR3, DDR4 does surprisingly well. But DDR4 ends at 3200 right now, while DDR3 goes to 2400 with very low latency. I believe my tentative conclusion was that at that level DDR3 is favorable (and cheaper). LTT's DDR4 vs DDR3 test on the other hand favored DDR3 a bit unlike Anandtech's.

Of course, I'm not ready to cast aside DDR4. I hope more and more data will pour in.


----------



## Lennyx

I delidded earlier this week and decided to try some ocing again. Have been running stock for 1.5 years now. Was able to get a 5ghz oc going but reached 100celsius after 2min in aida 64.
Guess i need to get me some clu for the die before i bother to install my new watercooling parts.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lennyx*
> 
> 
> 
> I delidded earlier this week and decided to try some ocing again. Have been running stock for 1.5 years now. Was able to get a 5ghz oc going but reached 100celsius after 2min in aida 64.
> Guess i need to get me some clu for the die before i bother to install my new watercooling parts.


1.42v leaves the door open to degradation as you probably know. If you just game though it should help your CPU out a lot.


----------



## Lennyx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> 1.42v leaves the door open to degradation as you probably know. If you just game though it should help your CPU out a lot.


I have not done alot of ocing and it is a while since i fooled around with it last time. So everything feels pretty new to me. Your guide is realy helpfull since it covers so many different terms on different mobos. Im using a asus gryphon and it was realy confusing there for a while. I was thinking about tweaking the cpu at 4,9ghz when i install the new radiators and get some clu. Was able to boot into windows with 1,32v on 4,9ghz and ran a bench and a short stress test in cpu-z. And yeah i mainly use the pc for gaming but today have been realy fun to be able to hit 5ghz. Now i realy need to get clu asap to figuer out if im able to get a stable 5ghz clock. Hopefully im not gonna become to addicted to ocing


----------



## jdorje

Ran XTU stress test again today to gauge some temps, but the test is changed since some recent update! The temps aren't that different, but they vary now (only reason I used it for temperature gauging was that it had very steady temps). The executable is called "linpack_xeon64".


----------



## maynard14

is this normal for a haswell delided ? i have 4770k clock at 4.3 ghz @1.25 volts, vccin to 1.9. xmp enabled, uncore min 39 and max to 40 @ 1.2 volts temps @ 70c under load, i think i have a weak processor


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maynard14*
> 
> is this normal for a haswell delided ? i have 4770k clock at 4.3 ghz @1.25 volts, vccin to 1.9. xmp enabled, uncore min 39 and max to 40 @ 1.2 volts temps @ 70c under load, i think i have a weak processor


Consult the chart in the OP.


----------



## maynard14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Consult the chart in the OP.


ahah ok thanks bro







will do


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maynard14*
> 
> ahah ok thanks bro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will do


No worries! That's the best way to get the most comparisons.


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maynard14*
> 
> is this normal for a haswell delided ? i have 4770k clock at 4.3 ghz @1.25 volts, vccin to 1.9. xmp enabled, uncore min 39 and max to 40 @ 1.2 volts temps @ 70c under load, i think i have a weak processor


[email protected] is a little below average for the 4770k, maybe even more so if delidded. But you might have more room to tighten it up.


----------



## Cyro999

delid doesn't really affect the voltage you need for X clock speed, especially if you're not at a high voltage and temperature already (stuff is more voltaile when you're at 1.45v and 90c)

It wasn't specified which test was used, but looks like it's at least slightly below average. Maybe not much if it was something like prime 28.5 running.


----------



## getyasome

My 4770K is 4.6 GHz , @ 1.29 v...That seems to be the sweet spot as 4.7 @ 1.32 v gets one core 90c on load. Temps for 4.6 are upper 70's c on load. The Silicon lottery can be frustrating. I want that super chip JJ Had on the newegg review 4.6 GHz @ 1.20v with 16gb 2666 MHz ram running full bore.


----------



## Cyro999

[email protected] is a great 4770k. Like, top 25%


----------



## robtorbay

I agree 100% the silicon lottery is frustrating as all heck







I was only able to get 4.5 out of my 4670k Anything higher than that and it just wont run stable unless I switch my cooling system up.


----------



## getyasome

I just need to learn how to fine tune all those settings in the Bios & I could possibly bring those temps down for 4.7. As now just a few changes made in the Bios..
Ai Overclocking Tuner. Manual

1. Asus Multicore Enhancement : disabled
2. Sync All Cores: 46
3. Set Dram @ 2400 MHz , 10 12 12 31 1 @ 1.66v
4. Adaptive Mode
5. Additional Turbo Mode CPU Core Voltage. 1,295V
6. CPU Spread Spectrum. disabled

That's it for the Overclocking part of things.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robtorbay*
> 
> I agree 100% the *silicon lottery* is frustrating as all heck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was only able to get 4.5 out of my 4670k Anything higher than that and it just wont run stable unless I switch my cooling system up.


Boy do I have a website for you, lol.


----------



## robtorbay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Boy do I have a website for you, lol.


lol send away


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robtorbay*
> 
> I agree 100% the silicon lottery is frustrating as all heck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was only able to get 4.5 out of my 4670k Anything higher than that and it just wont run stable unless I switch my cooling system up.


4.5ghz on a 4670k is really powerful. Especially in gaming. It would last you for a long time at 4.2ghz even.


----------



## getyasome

robtorbay your a glutton for punishment , anyway now I;m curious..


----------



## BoredErica

http://siliconlottery.com/

They'll be selling binned Skylake CPUs in a bit.


----------



## robtorbay

lol, hey I always say when it seems like a trap... SPRING THE BASTARD









Never know what could come of it lol


----------



## robtorbay

So far that additional performance in Witcher 3 has been great! I just get a lot of enjoyment out of pushing **** to the limits.

When I see others getting the cores up to 4.8 I just got to beat it lol


----------



## fitzy-775

I have got my cpu at 4.4ghz at vcore 1,25v and i got my cache ratio set to 35 and im using x264 for my stress test and my temps are getting up to 72c I am stable at this 4.4ghz i am just wondering if i should turn adaptive mode on or leave it off.


----------



## LagunaX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fitzy-775*
> 
> I have got my cpu at 4.4ghz at vcore 1,25v and i got my cache ratio set to 35 and im using x264 for my stress test and my temps are getting up to 72c I am stable at this 4.4ghz i am just wondering if i should turn adaptive mode on or leave it off.


Definitely do adaptive so the voltage drops when not under load.
Might as well set your cache ratio to 40x too.


----------



## JackCY

BS, you should avoid adaptive, use manual with c-states, EIST (p-states) and allow your OS to use lower p-states. Goes from 0.0V in monitoring software all the way to your defined vcore and vring. Unlike adaptive that will overshoot when ever it wants and won't drop as low either by itself.


----------



## LagunaX

Well, you could give it a try and see what works better for you.
My point was adaptive is better than pure manual with constant voltage.
All those C and P states should be enabled too.

Depending on your power supply, your Haswell may or may not be able to utilize the ultra low power state, it probably needs to be gold or platinum to do so.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LagunaX*
> 
> Well, you could give it a try and see what works better for you.
> My point was adaptive is better than pure manual with constant voltage.
> All those C and P states should be enabled too.
> 
> Depending on your power supply, your Haswell may or may not be able to utilize the ultra low power state, it probably needs to be gold or platinum to do so.


Huh? Power supply efficiency rating has nothing to do with your operating systems ability to lower your cpus power consumption.


----------



## LagunaX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> Huh? Power supply efficiency rating has nothing to do with your operating systems ability to lower your cpus power consumption.


For those deep C6 and C7 states, most of the approved PSU's are gold and higher, though there are a couple of Eco/bronze/silver too:
http://techreport.com/review/24897/the-big-haswell-psu-compatibility-list


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LagunaX*
> 
> For those deep C6 and C7 states, most of the approved PSU's are gold and higher, though there are a couple of Eco/bronze/silver too:
> http://techreport.com/review/24897/the-big-haswell-psu-compatibility-list


I had no idea. Thanks for posting that.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Definitely do adaptive so the voltage drops when not under load.


you should be using manual on most/all mobo's - it drops @ idle if set up and monitored correctly


----------



## LagunaX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> you should be using manual on most/all mobo's - it drops @ idle if set up and monitored correctly


Well, I do have a Platimax PSU...might give it a try...though adaptive works well for my rigs.


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LagunaX*
> 
> For those deep C6 and C7 states, most of the approved PSU's are gold and higher, though there are a couple of Eco/bronze/silver too:
> http://techreport.com/review/24897/the-big-haswell-psu-compatibility-list


I don't actually know of any psus that aren't able to handle c6/c7. Of course if you crash waking from deep idle you will know why.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LagunaX*
> 
> Well, I do have a Platimax PSU...might give it a try...though adaptive works well for my rigs.


In a standard overclock there are no (zero) advantages to using adaptive mode. Fixed mode only has minor advantages - it doesn't overvolt for avx2, and is easier to tweak when you change multiplier.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LagunaX*
> 
> Well, I do have a Platimax PSU...might give it a try...though adaptive works well for my rigs.


As long as you don't forget to switch to manual voltages before you run any stress tests, you might be fine. Adaptive basically means that whatever voltage the CPU requests, it will get - and it can certainly request quite a bit more than it needs.


----------



## BoredErica

Ya'll need to upgrade to Skylake and start submitting overclocks there, mate.


----------



## TK421

1.3v on 4690K i5 running 4.6 too much for 24/7 use?

Temps are not an issue, 78c under load.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> 1.3v on 4690K i5 running 4.6 too much for 24/7 use?
> 
> Temps are not an issue, 78c under load.


Absolutely safe, even under literal 24/7 100% usage.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Absolutely safe, even under literal 24/7 100% usage.


Ok thanks.

So at this point I'm going to try to add more GHz until the system bsod, then I should stop at 1.3v or go to a higher "safe" voltage?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Ok thanks.
> 
> So at this point I'm going to try to add more GHz until the system bsod, then I should stop at 1.3v or go to a higher "safe" voltage?


Safety depends on if you're actually doing 24/7 at 100% load. Many people ask for it but never go anywhere close to it, they just play some games and that's it. 1.35v should be safe for 24/7 100% load. For people who just game, I'd say 1.4v is acceptable.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Safety depends on if you're actually doing 24/7 at 100% load. Many people ask for it but never go anywhere close to it, they just play some games and that's it. 1.35v should be safe for 24/7 100% load. For people who just game, I'd say 1.4v is acceptable.


How about if you disable speedstep and run the cpu at a constant freq/volt?

Probably some games and that's it.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> How about if you disable speedstep and run the cpu at a constant freq/volt?


Sitting on desktop at 4.7ghz 1.4v is very different from gaming on it 6 hours a day is very different from running prime28.5 24/7.

If you have average of 30% CPU load across all cores for 6 hours a day, that's only 1.8 load hours - while the prime load would be literally 24 load hours of a much more intensive load. It could easily degrade CPU more than 10 times faster.


----------



## BoredErica

^wat that noob sed


----------



## KeepWalkinG

My i7 4770k is super stable in 4500mhz and 1.25Vcore. But for the 4600 is not stable on 1.35v ????

Can be a real ?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KeepWalkinG*
> 
> My i7 4770k is super stable in 4500mhz and 1.25Vcore. But for the 4600 is not stable on 1.35v ????
> 
> Can be a real ?


yes it can. All the haswells have a "voltage wall".


----------



## KeepWalkinG

Well that at least 4500mhz is good for 24/7 and with this nice voltage 1.25v







Now what you think is it worth for this chip to remove the cap, but will be only for the temps not for the more overclock...


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KeepWalkinG*
> 
> Well that at least 4500mhz is good for 24/7 and with this nice voltage 1.25v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now what you think is it worth for this chip to remove the cap, but will be only for the temps not for the more overclock...


4770k are very hot. I would delid it using vice only method and use clp or clu on the die.

I have done several flawless delids using. https://www.amazon.com/dp/B002RTKFWU/ref=cm_sw_r_awd_EJj2vbZS0731P

Just make sure to use a few layers of tape where the vice makes contact with the pcb and you cannot go too slow. I always turn the vice very slow and apply just enough pressure to see the lid slide.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KeepWalkinG*
> 
> My i7 4770k is super stable in 4500mhz and 1.25Vcore. But for the 4600 is not stable on 1.35v ????
> 
> Can be a real ?


Quote:


> yes it can. All the haswells have a "voltage wall".


Usually not that harsh or that early though. A ton of chips will not be able to use 1.3 - 1.35vcore on stock input volts. There's an entire section dedicated to it in the guide that this thread is centered around that you didn't read
Quote:


> Input Voltage (aka VCCIN, Vrin, Eventual Input Voltage)
> The VRIN can be thought of as the entire amount of voltage drawn by the CPU and all of its components.
> 
> When your Vcore is really going up, at least 1.30 probably 1.35v or above, you may need to change other settings. For one, keep your Vccin or total CPU voltage to 0.5v above Vcore. You can try 1.9 or 2.0v. 2.2 is uncharted territory, but for my personal overclock, a Vcore of 1.42 required Vccin of 2.15v for stability. Vccin is also known as Vrin. In Asus ROG boards, try tweaking the "eventual input voltage" instead. No benefits have been recorded by tweaking the "initial input voltage" setting.
> 
> I recommend changing input voltage in 0.05v increments. Any less you need a zen-like patience to test everything. I recommend max 0.1v increment if you are lazy. Do not do the same with Vcore or other types of voltages obviously. The reason why input voltage becomes a larger factor at higher Vcore is because input voltage is typically automatically managed by the motherboard's own software. But when the Vcore goes high up, the motherboard almost never compensates the input voltage well enough to ensure stability. Depending on how good your motherboard is at making sure the CPU has enough input voltage for the Vcore, you may have to tweak the input voltage before you even hit 1.3v Vcore.
> 
> For my case, I was trying to get x46 core multiplier and could not stabilize. Odd, considering x45 was rock solid @ 1.35v. I scaled up voltage from 1.35 to 1.4, 1.42, 1.47, 1.5, 1.512v, without being any more stable as voltage went up. The key was a higher Vcore, AND a higher input voltage. I demonstrated this by testing stability at 1.42v with various input voltage. I tested by running x264 until Bsod 5 times per setting, keeping track of averages. From 1.85 to 1.95 to 2.05 to 2.15, I could see demonstrable improvement in stability, with a higher maximum, minimum, and average time until Bsod. So what is this saying? Often times we are just tempted to test the Vcore and if it doesn't work, just get a higher Vcore, and higher, until we use ridiculous voltage and still crash, where we then put our hands in the air and give up. Just chucking Vcore as high as you can will often not net stability if you do not have high enough input voltage to match that high Vcore.
> 
> Also keep in mind that the amount of Vrin you need for a specific Vcore varies from CPU to CPU.
> 
> LLC (Load Line Calibration):
> For Haswell, this is a setting for Vrin, NOT Vcore.


----------



## SgtRotty

Can having too low of input volts throw a x124 BSOD??


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SgtRotty*
> 
> Can having too low of input volts throw a x124 BSOD??


124 is 99% vcore too low however If your at 1.3v or higher consider trying 1.8-1.85v before pushing more vcore.


----------



## jdorje

Noticed a strange thing today. If I set the VID for my g3258 + b85m-ds3h to 1.100V, which is the same as the stock voltage (in bios it displays "1.100" right next to the voltage when i set it to auto), then it actually treats it at auto. 1.100V and 39x will run as auto voltage (I assume) and actually give me 1.2ish volts; I see ~1.2 under both the VID and vcore settings in hwinfo even though it is certainly set at 1.100 in the bios. Setting it to 1.101V results in actually getting 1.101V (well rounded off) in vid and vcore.

Pretty low voltage I know but 39x is stable at around 1.11V (passes one loop of x264; a little more voltage is needed for true stability) while 40x needs 1.19V. Bizarrely huge jump.


----------



## robtorbay

I found that when I started OC my 4670k, it hit a threshold when the chip was at its "safe limit" and required a huge voltage jump to get to the next multiplayer. Sometimes CPUs do weird and wonderful things.


----------



## blaze2210

Has anyone messed around with the memory training options? Any insight on the potential benefits of changing them away from Auto?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Has anyone messed around with the memory training options? Any insight on the potential benefits of changing them away from Auto?


I always set xmp then switch to manual. That normally will set the xmp timings. I choose not to run xmp as some mobos do some auto cpu overclocking and Im doing that already.

You could also just copy the primary timings from the label on the ram. The primary timimgs look like 10-12-12-31-1 ect.

Secondary timings I suggest leaving on auto.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SgtRotty*
> 
> Can having too low of input volts throw a x124 BSOD??


If your input volts is way too low, potentially
Quote:


> Secondary timings I suggest leaving on auto.


That can actually have significant performance impact (well, in terms of RAM performance..) one of my secondaries (trfc) was defaulting way higher than it could run. That's the good thing about XMP, it sets all of the secondary and tertiary timings to something appropriate for the RAM. I wouldn't use it myself, but it's worth looking at what it sets everything to and benchmarking the RAM carefully with and without XMP


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> If your input volts is way too low, potentially
> That can actually have significant performance impact (well, in terms of RAM performance..) one of my secondaries (trfc) was defaulting way higher than it could run. *That's the good thing about XMP, it sets all of the secondary and tertiary timings to something appropriate for the RAM*. I wouldn't use it myself, but it's worth looking at what it sets everything to and benchmarking the RAM carefully with and without XMP


Thats why I suggested setting xmp and then switching to manual. The secondary timings will auto populate to the xmp values.

Xmp changes some other things on asus mobos so when manually overclocking I prefer leaving it off.


----------



## JackCY

So what's a good RAM benchmark? You know, like that 4h fiddling with RAM timings got you 10s less in photoshop processing or something, or 1fps more in x264. But I guess not a chance of that.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> I always set xmp then switch to manual. That normally will set the xmp timings. I choose not to run xmp as some mobos do some auto cpu overclocking and Im doing that already.
> 
> You could also just copy the primary timings from the label on the ram. The primary timimgs look like 10-12-12-31-1 ect.
> 
> Secondary timings I suggest leaving on auto.


Yeah, I'm well aware of my primary timings, and how to set them.... I'm more focused on the memory training options (hence the question), especially when it involves the secondary and tertiary timings. This is pretty much the last set of options on my board that I haven't messed with yet.


----------



## Sasquatchz

Sry if i'm being too dumb... but can I use this guide for my i5-4690k?


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sasquatchz*
> 
> Sry if i'm being too dumb... but can I use this guide for my i5-4690k?


Haswell guides and Devil's Canyon guides should work for you.


----------



## fitzy-775

So I got my overclock at 4.5ghz at 1.3v and it seems stable but I think my temps might be a bit high. They are getting up to 69c when playing games is this to high or will it be okay?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fitzy-775*
> 
> So I got my overclock at 4.5ghz at 1.3v and it seems stable but I think my temps might be a bit high. They are getting up to 69c when playing games is this to high or will it be okay?


Should be OK.


----------



## amtbr

Can someone help me out with my OC. I have had it stable for over a year, suddenly in Battlefield 4 I am getting hard locks followed by a manual reboot. I know it is my OC because I have reverted to stock, including video card, for a week and have experienced zero crashes. I turned my OC back on last night and within minutes boom, lock. My OC is also stable with Prime and Intel's Extreme Tuning Utility. Temps aren't the issue, they never go above 70 in stressing or gaming.

Settings:

CPU Vrin override voltage: 1.7
Vcore: 1.25
Ring Voltage: 1.2
CPU Multiplier: 44x
RAM: Using XMP - 2400Mhz

I also have all my power saving features (C1E, C3, etc...) enabled.

Any thoughts for what I should tweak first?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amtbr*
> 
> Can someone help me out with my OC. I have had it stable for over a year, suddenly in Battlefield 4 I am getting hard locks followed by a manual reboot. I know it is my OC because I have reverted to stock, including video card, for a week and have experienced zero crashes. I turned my OC back on last night and within minutes boom, lock. My OC is also stable with Prime and Intel's Extreme Tuning Utility.
> 
> Settings:
> 
> CPU Vrin override voltage: 1.7
> Vcore: 1.25
> Ring Voltage: 1.2
> CPU Multiplier: 44x
> RAM: Using XMP - 2400Mhz
> 
> I also have all my power saving features (C1E, C3, etc...) enabled.
> 
> Any thoughts for what I should tweak first?


Oh man, tbh I'm not sure. That sounds like degradation but that's not really possible at just 1.25v, you're nowhere high enough for that. Uhm, might want to rule out ram first just to be sure.


----------



## amtbr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Oh man, tbh I'm not sure. That sounds like degradation but that's not really possible at just 1.25v, you're nowhere high enough for that. Uhm, might want to rule out ram first just to be sure.


I'll give that a go. I ran tests on the memory and it passed, so I don't think there is a specific issue there, but maybe running it at stock will help. Who knows...


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Drop Me In. 4.4Ghz at 1.275V for the 4690k

TCO

Validation


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> 
> 
> Drop Me In. 4.4Ghz at 1.275V for the 4690k
> 
> TCO
> 
> Validation


Please fill in the form on the first page.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Username: TheCautiousOne
CPU Model: 4690K
Core Multiplier: 44 (BLCK 100.1)
CPU VID: 1.275
Vcore: 1.276
Uncore Multiplier: Auto
Uncore Voltage: Auto
Input Voltage: Auto
Cooling Solution: Full Custom Loop
Stability Test: Realbench 2.4/ 15min/ 8Gb Ram
Batch Number: [Malay or Costa Rica chip? Please list the entire batch number if you can.]
Ram Speed: 1866Mhz
Ram Voltage: [If stock, ignore this.]
Motherboard: Asus Impact VII
LLC Setting: Auto

TCO


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Username: TheCautiousOne
> CPU Model: 4690K
> Core Multiplier: 44 (BLCK 100.1)
> CPU VID: 1.275
> Vcore: 1.276
> Uncore Multiplier: Auto
> Uncore Voltage: Auto
> Input Voltage: Auto
> Cooling Solution: Full Custom Loop
> Stability Test: Realbench 2.4/ 15min/ 8Gb Ram
> Batch Number: [Malay or Costa Rica chip? Please list the entire batch number if you can.]
> Ram Speed: 1866Mhz
> Ram Voltage: [If stock, ignore this.]
> Motherboard: Asus Impact VII
> LLC Setting: Auto
> 
> TCO


Charted


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Charted


AND THERE WAS A FIREFIGHT!!!

oh.... Wrong Thread.









TCO


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> AND THERE WAS A FIREFIGHT!!!
> 
> oh.... Wrong Thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TCO


----------



## Anusha

Crap. Having a problem with a kinda new setup. CPU is the 4790K.

I recently swapped the Maximus VII Gene motherboard to a Z97i Plus. Lost my OC settings. I didn't think it would be a big deal because I wasn't running at a high OC to begin with. 4.5GHz @1.21V. There could have been other settings too but I cannot remember them.

I used the same settings with the new board but didn't really have time to properly stress test. I played games and didn't appear to have any issues. But Handbrake made the PC freeze.

I kept on increasing the he Vcore and found Realbench to be 8hrs stable at 1.24V. I vaguely remember I used Realbench when I had the Gene too. It was pretty stable even in Handbrake. But with 1.24V, Handbrake wasn't stable. I ran x264 stress test to confirm. Couldn't pass 3 rounds.

I didn't want to increase Vcore anymore because the case is too compact. I decided to drop the multi to 44x and start from scratch. Loaded defaults and set Vcore to 1.1V. And this time I decided to run x264 stress test.

1.1V wasn't stable but I could pass 50 rounds at 1.14V. I wasn't convinced so I ran OCCT too. If I could pass 1hr of it, I have would be happy. Sadly, it couldn't do it even at 1.20V.

Except when the Vcore was too low, like when I was using 1.1V, I never got a BSOD. The PC simply freezes. Does that give any hint?

Input voltage seems to be around 1.75V (drops to even 1.71V) when running OCCT. Too low?

Memory is at 2400 CL11. Probably should drop to 1600MHz?

Cache speed is 40x because it is set to Auto. So is the cache voltage.

Guess I'll have to start from the bottom.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> Crap. Having a problem with a kinda new setup. CPU is the 4790K.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I recently swapped the Maximus VII Gene motherboard to a Z97i Plus. Lost my OC settings. I didn't think it would be a big deal because I wasn't running at a high OC to begin with. 4.5GHz @1.21V. There could have been other settings too but I cannot remember them.
> 
> I used the same settings with the new board but didn't really have time to properly stress test. I played games and didn't appear to have any issues. But Handbrake made the PC freeze.
> 
> I kept on increasing the he Vcore and found Realbench to be 8hrs stable at 1.24V. I vaguely remember I used Realbench when I had the Gene too. It was pretty stable even in Handbrake. But with 1.24V, Handbrake wasn't stable. I ran x264 stress test to confirm. Couldn't pass 3 rounds.
> 
> I didn't want to increase Vcore anymore because the case is too compact. I decided to drop the multi to 44x and start from scratch. Loaded defaults and set Vcore to 1.1V. And this time I decided to run x264 stress test.
> 
> 1.1V wasn't stable but I could pass 50 rounds at 1.14V. I wasn't convinced so I ran OCCT too. If I could pass 1hr of it, I have would be happy. Sadly, it couldn't do it even at 1.20V.
> 
> Except when the Vcore was too low, like when I was using 1.1V, I never got a BSOD. The PC simply freezes. Does that give any hint?
> 
> Input voltage seems to be around 1.75V (drops to even 1.71V) when running OCCT. Too low?
> 
> Memory is at 2400 CL11. Probably should drop to 1600MHz?
> 
> Cache speed is 40x because it is set to Auto. So is the cache voltage.
> 
> 
> 
> Guess I'll have to start from the bottom.


Try setting your input voltage high to start with to eliminate that being the problem. Like 1.90-1.95 then lower it once you get your core stable. Take cache off auto and set it to 40 manually. Also make sure your getting 1.05 or more on your cache. It helps to set your ram to 1600 if you are going for max clock, but doesnt matter as much if your just shooting for 4.5GHz.


----------



## Sasquatchz

How about changing the Bus speedy?
i got this: http://valid.x86.fr/d01tv9

can it be considered a little good?
stable thru: OCCT (15 minutes) - AIDA64 (20 Minutes) - XTU bench 990 marks (dont know if its good or not) - XTU stress (15 minutes) - x264 5 loops

I'm traumatized by Prime...


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sasquatchz*
> 
> How about changing the Bus speedy?
> i got this: http://valid.x86.fr/d01tv9
> 
> can it be considered a little good?
> stable thru: OCCT (15 minutes) - AIDA64 (20 Minutes) - XTU bench 990 marks (dont know if its good or not) - XTU stress (15 minutes) - x264 5 loops
> 
> I'm traumatized by Prime...


Don't have to do prime, but you're running the stress tests for too little time. Run x264 overnight.


----------



## Sasquatchz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Don't have to do prime, but you're running the stress tests for too little time. Run x264 overnight.


I will... I just wanted to know if this was worth keeping... since in any guide I saw ppl metioned messing with bus speed...
but it seemed the only way i could reach around 4,5Ghz and faily stable... so far


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sasquatchz*
> 
> I will... I just wanted to know if this was worth keeping... since in any guide I saw ppl metioned messing with bus speed...
> but it seemed the only way i could reach around 4,5Ghz and faily stable... so far


Messing with bus can be quite tricky to establish stability. If stock Bus is 100, I wouldn't try to push bus past 102 or Something Like that. Unless you are on x99

TCO


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Messing with bus can be quite tricky to establish stability. If stock Bus is 100, I wouldn't try to push bus past 102 or Something Like that. Unless you are on x99
> 
> TCO


Why would X99 make any difference? It's still Haswell. Skylake is the one who's different.


----------



## PaycheckNZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> Crap. Having a problem with a kinda new setup. CPU is the 4790K.
> 
> I recently swapped the Maximus VII Gene motherboard to a Z97i Plus. Lost my OC settings. I didn't think it would be a big deal because I wasn't running at a high OC to begin with. 4.5GHz @1.21V. There could have been other settings too but I cannot remember them.
> 
> I used the same settings with the new board but didn't really have time to properly stress test. I played games and didn't appear to have any issues. But Handbrake made the PC freeze.
> 
> I kept on increasing the he Vcore and found Realbench to be 8hrs stable at 1.24V. I vaguely remember I used Realbench when I had the Gene too. It was pretty stable even in Handbrake. But with 1.24V, Handbrake wasn't stable. I ran x264 stress test to confirm. Couldn't pass 3 rounds.
> 
> I didn't want to increase Vcore anymore because the case is too compact. I decided to drop the multi to 44x and start from scratch. Loaded defaults and set Vcore to 1.1V. And this time I decided to run x264 stress test.
> 
> 1.1V wasn't stable but I could pass 50 rounds at 1.14V. I wasn't convinced so I ran OCCT too. If I could pass 1hr of it, I have would be happy. Sadly, it couldn't do it even at 1.20V.
> 
> Except when the Vcore was too low, like when I was using 1.1V, I never got a BSOD. The PC simply freezes. Does that give any hint?
> 
> Input voltage seems to be around 1.75V (drops to even 1.71V) when running OCCT. Too low?
> 
> Memory is at 2400 CL11. Probably should drop to 1600MHz?
> 
> Cache speed is 40x because it is set to Auto. So is the cache voltage.
> 
> Guess I'll have to start from the bottom.


When I was doing overclocking, when it was a core issue I mostly got a blue-screen or immediate reboot. When cache was the issue, it mostly just froze.
I've also heard on here that with some motherboards when you leave cache on auto, it will raise the cache multi to meet the core setting, and that the better option is to set it to a fixed maximum.
Thus my conclusion is that you probably have a cache issue. Try setting a manual cache speed of at most 40x rather than leaving it on auto.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaycheckNZ*
> 
> When I was doing overclocking, when it was a core issue I mostly got a blue-screen or immediate reboot. When cache was the issue, it mostly just froze.


That has been my experience as well.


----------



## KeepWalkinG

How work this cpu Load Line Calibration on Asus z97 maximus VII?
I change from ''auto'' to ''level 5'' but i cant see change for my Core voltage. Maybe i need to disable C-states if i want to see change?


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaycheckNZ*
> 
> When I was doing overclocking, when it was a core issue I mostly got a blue-screen or immediate reboot. When cache was the issue, it mostly just froze.
> I've also heard on here that with some motherboards when you leave cache on auto, it will raise the cache multi to meet the core setting, and that the better option is to set it to a fixed maximum.
> Thus my conclusion is that you probably have a cache issue. Try setting a manual cache speed of at most 40x rather than leaving it on auto.


I managed to pass 1hr of OCCT with the following settings.

Core multi: 44x
Vcore: 1.2V
Cache multi: 40x
Cache voltage: 1.05V (in BIOS) ※I couldn't find the default value, because when I set it to AUTO none of the utilities failed to show the real value. OCCT shows it as 1.08V though.
VCCIN: 1.9V (in BIOS)
Memory: AUTO (sets to 1600MHz CL11 @1.65V)
System Agent: +0.001 (didn't want to set AUTO)
VCCIO (Analog): +0.001 (didn't want to set AUTO)
VCCIO (Digital): +0.001 (didn't want to set AUTO)
Spread Spectrum: Disabled
LLC: Max (or level 9) ※still the VCCIN drops to 1.84V. Weird. Is 1 the max setting, not 9?

First I tested with C-States and power saving features disabled. Then I tested with them enabled. 1hr both times. No crashes or freezes. Going to continue with them enabled.



Then I tried 45x and I am still trying to make it stable.
I even dropped the Cache multi to 35x and raised Cache voltage to 1.25V.
Vcore all the way up to 1.28V.
Raised VCCIN to 2V.

I am yet to see a BSOD. It simply locks up after a few minutes in OCCT.

*What should be my next move be from those 44x stable settings?*


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KeepWalkinG*
> 
> How work this cpu Load Line Calibration on Asus z97 maximus VII?
> I change from ''auto'' to ''level 5'' but i cant see change for my Core voltage. Maybe i need to disable C-states if i want to see change?


As my guide notes, LLC changes the input voltage.


----------



## Anusha

This is embarrassing.
I was actually getting crash dumps on many occasions when I was seeing freezes. Windows 10 is weird.
There were dump files in the minidump folder.
Since I don't know which setting causes which crashdump and when, I cleared the folder and started testing from the following settings that were 1hr stable in OCCT. Multi is of course 45x.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> Core multi: 44x
> Vcore: 1.2V
> Cache multi: 40x
> Cache voltage: 1.05V (in BIOS) ※I couldn't find the default value, because when I set it to AUTO none of the utilities failed to show the real value. OCCT shows it as 1.08V though.
> VCCIN: 1.9V (in BIOS)
> Memory: AUTO (sets to 1600MHz CL11 @1.65V)
> System Agent: +0.001 (didn't want to set AUTO)
> VCCIO (Analog): +0.001 (didn't want to set AUTO)
> VCCIO (Digital): +0.001 (didn't want to set AUTO)
> Spread Spectrum: Disabled
> LLC: Max (or level 9) ※still the VCCIN drops to 1.84V. Weird. Is 1 the max setting, not 9?


I got a crashdump with the above settings (except the multi). It had the bugcheck code 0x101. What does this mean? Lack of Vcore or VCCIN (input voltage)? Or something else? I'll try increasing the Vcore for the time being.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> This is embarrassing.
> I was actually getting crash dumps on many occasions when I was seeing freezes. Windows 10 is weird.
> There were dump files in the minidump folder.
> Since I don't know which setting causes which crashdump and when, I cleared the folder and started testing from the following settings that were 1hr stable in OCCT. Multi is of course 45x.
> I got a crashdump with the above settings (except the multi). It had the bugcheck code 0x101. What does this mean? Lack of Vcore or VCCIN (input voltage)? Or something else? I'll try increasing the Vcore for the time being.


That cache voltage is a little low. Why don't you try 1.2v cache so we know that's not the problem? If you're still crashing then flip core voltage to 1.35v, if you still crash as often as 1.2v then it's very likely input voltage problem all along.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Got my I5 4670K, will either be sold, or i want to buy a mobo and slap a 7970 i have in my Q6700 rig and call it a day ^^

But i am outta Socket 1150, had a 4670K and a 4770K before, but that`s is starting to become quite some months, so i have forgotten everything about batch numbers and such. Overclocking is fine. ^^

Anyone know how a Malay L314B415 will overclock? I know that if a chip is good from a good batch, a other chip from the same batch could be bad, but just wondering^^

Cheers!!


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> That cache voltage is a little low. Why don't you try 1.2v cache so we know that's not the problem? If you're still crashing then flip core voltage to 1.35v, if you still crash as often as 1.2v then it's very likely input voltage problem all along.


I'll try 1.2V for cache.

My cooler nor case cannot handle 1.35V for the Vcore. I plan to buy a newer cooler, but the timing is not right yet. Beginning of next year perhaps.

Update:

Got the following bugcheck codes for each setting.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Vcore: 1.20
Cache: 1.05
VCCIN: 1.90
Bugcheck: 0x101

Vcore: 1.22
Cache: 1.05
VCCIN: 1.90
Bugcheck: 0x124

Vcore: 1.24
Cache: 1.05
VCCIN: 1.90
Bugcheck: 0x101

OK. Time to change the Cache voltage to 1.20

Vcore: 1.20
Cache: 1.20
VCCIN: 1.90
Bugcheck: 0x124

Vcore: 1.22
Cache: 1.20
VCCIN: 1.90
Bugcheck: 0x101

Vcore: 1.24
Cache: 1.20
VCCIN: 1.90
Bugcheck: 0x101

Going to increase the input voltage to 1.95V and continue the testing tomorrow.


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> I'll try 1.2V for cache.
> 
> My cooler nor case cannot handle 1.35V for the Vcore. I plan to buy a newer cooler, but the timing is not right yet. Beginning of next year perhaps.
> 
> Update:
> 
> Got the following bugcheck codes for each setting.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Vcore: 1.20
> Cache: 1.05
> VCCIN: 1.90
> Bugcheck: 0x101
> 
> Vcore: 1.22
> Cache: 1.05
> VCCIN: 1.90
> Bugcheck: 0x124
> 
> Vcore: 1.24
> Cache: 1.05
> VCCIN: 1.90
> Bugcheck: 0x101
> 
> OK. Time to change the Cache voltage to 1.20
> 
> Vcore: 1.20
> Cache: 1.20
> VCCIN: 1.90
> Bugcheck: 0x124
> 
> Vcore: 1.22
> Cache: 1.20
> VCCIN: 1.90
> Bugcheck: 0x101
> 
> Vcore: 1.24
> Cache: 1.20
> VCCIN: 1.90
> Bugcheck: 0x101
> 
> Going to increase the input voltage to 1.95V and continue the testing tomorrow.


It's the same multiplier so it probably won't be as hot as you think. But 1.3v will probably do. The point is to use voltages so high they are certain to be enough, so that if you still crash you know it's not a result of that voltage.


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> It's the same multiplier so it probably won't be as hot as you think. But 1.3v will probably do. The point is to use voltages so high they are certain to be enough, so that if you still crash you know it's not a result of that voltage.


I tried 1.30V

Failed.

Bugcheck code 0x101

Max core temps hit 100C as well. I know (the crappiness level of) my cooler. The coolant must have evaporated somehow.

The thing is, I'm not sure if 1.3V for 4.5GHz is enough to determine (given 4.4GHz is stable at 1.2V) if the instability is caused by a different parameter.


----------



## blackhole2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KeepWalkinG*
> 
> How work this cpu Load Line Calibration on Asus z97 maximus VII?
> I change from ''auto'' to ''level 5'' but i cant see change for my Core voltage. Maybe i need to disable C-states if i want to see change?


you got a great board that board has been known to get 4.9 ghz stable on many 4790ks


----------



## KeepWalkinG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackhole2013*
> 
> you got a great board that board has been known to get 4.9 ghz stable on many 4790ks


With great cooler + delidded cpu maybe








But with my hyper 212 evo 4400/4500mhz is good too.


----------



## OutlawII

Quick question for you guys,why would the same cpu run at higher stock voltage on one motherboard compared to another? Both identical boards Asus hero vi.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutlawII*
> 
> Quick question for you guys,why would the same cpu run at higher stock voltage on one motherboard compared to another? Both identical boards Asus hero vi.


That would be due to the good ol' silicon lottery.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> I tried 1.30V
> 
> Failed.
> 
> Bugcheck code 0x101
> 
> Max core temps hit 100C as well. I know (the crappiness level of) my cooler. The coolant must have evaporated somehow.
> 
> The thing is, I'm not sure if 1.3V for 4.5GHz is enough to determine (given 4.4GHz is stable at 1.2V) if the instability is caused by a different parameter.


101 BSOD is vcore. What's your Input Voltage set to?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutlawII*
> 
> Quick question for you guys,why would the same cpu run at higher stock voltage on one motherboard compared to another? Both identical boards Asus hero vi.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> That would be due to the good ol' silicon lottery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 101 BSOD is vcore. What's your Input Voltage set to?


Might not be silicon lottery, could just be different auto voltage rules from the motherboard?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> I tried 1.30V
> 
> Failed.
> 
> Bugcheck code 0x101
> 
> Max core temps hit 100C as well. I know (the crappiness level of) my cooler. The coolant must have evaporated somehow.
> 
> The thing is, I'm not sure if 1.3V for 4.5GHz is enough to determine (given 4.4GHz is stable at 1.2V) if the instability is caused by a different parameter.


One thing to think about is whether you are crashing more or less or just as often as when you have lower core voltage. But with temps that are really that high things can get weird.


----------



## babycharm00

Does anyone know the weight of any haswell cpu lid? We, Skylake, users are trying to use different cpu lid to delid our processor with a lighter one. would appreciate the help. Thanks


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> One thing to think about is whether you are crashing more or less or just as often as when you have lower core voltage. But with temps that are really that high things can get weird.


I wish there was a Siliconlottery.com in Japan too.


----------



## lurker2501

Is this an Ok temp for a 4.4 oc with a dual and triple 140mm rad?


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lurker2501*
> 
> Is this an Ok temp for a 4.4 oc with a dual and triple 140mm rad?


Looks a little too hot. What's your CPU voltage? Is it delided?


----------



## lurker2501

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Looks a little too hot. What's your CPU voltage? Is it delided?


Not delided. Voltage is 1.358


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

How hot does it run under x264 benches? Intel XTU might be using AVX which runs a lot hotter than real world usage on Haswell.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lurker2501*
> 
> Is this an Ok temp for a 4.4 oc with a dual and triple 140mm rad?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That's a little closer to a 4.5G overclock.







I would say that is too high for your cooling setup. I'm not comfortable above 85C before 10 min mark. I also like to stay at or below 1.3 VCore, but that is personal preference. I also prefer using OCCT linpack with 90% ram now for stability testing. P95 and IntelXTU are a little hard on haswell IMO. You could try delidding, I haven't tried it myself, or just drop back you OC a step.


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lurker2501*
> 
> Is this an Ok temp for a 4.4 oc with a dual and triple 140mm rad?


That's crazy hot for 5 140mm rads, and really high voltage for that multiplier. What's the cpu?

Edit:4670k I guess. Those temps and voltages might be normal for that chip. See if pressing down on the waterblock improves them. Otherwise all you could do is delid.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> How hot does it run under x264 benches? Intel XTU might be using AVX which runs a lot hotter than real world usage on Haswell.


xtu *bench* Actually uses p95 as the test. Im not sure which version but it is hotter than x264.


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> xtu *bench* Actually uses p95 as the test. Im not sure which version but it is hotter than x264.


Xtu stress is a linx derivative now...I think 6 months ago it was something different. It's a couple degrees hotter than x264 still. But basically never finds instability on my chip.

Xtu bench never gets that hot on my system because it only runs for a minute and the water doesn't have time to heat up much. I'd have to run it back to back really quickly to get hot. It is pretty high power usage though.


----------



## BoredErica

Refer to the temperature chart in the OP.


----------



## st0necold

Guys this is my first time OC'ing.. how does this look? I set the CPU voltage at 1.27 and multi at 43... I don't know why CPU-Z shows 0.88 as the voltage despite stress testing? *I'm using an H105 cooler*


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *st0necold*
> 
> Guys this is my first time OC'ing.. how does this look? I set the CPU voltage at 1.27 and multi at 43... I don't know why CPU-Z shows 0.88 as the voltage despite stress testing? *I'm using an H105 cooler*


Glad to see another OCCT user. I use OCCT:Linpack 64-bit test at 90% ram for 30 min as a stability test. You should be able to hit a 46/47 mult at 1.25vcore and 1.95vcin, 43 is way too low for that voltage on a 4790K.


----------



## st0necold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> Glad to see another OCCT user. I use OCCT:Linpack 64-bit test at 90% ram for 30 min as a stability test. You should be able to hit a 46/47 mult at 1.25vcore and 1.95vcin, 43 is way too low for that voltage on a 4790K.


Thanks for that bro. I had it at 4.4 i'm going to try 4.5 today... quick question though... how come CPU Voltage never changes in CPU-Z like it does in the BIOS?


----------



## maynard14

guys, quick question,, is it good idea to swap my 4770k max oc to 4.3 ghz swap to 4690k max oc to 4.6 ghz,. im only gaming and im tempted to the 4690k just because it oc much better than my 4770k


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *st0necold*
> 
> Thanks for that bro. I had it at 4.4 i'm going to try 4.5 today... quick question though... how come CPU Voltage never changes in CPU-Z like it does in the BIOS?


Why are you using CPUZ?


----------



## st0necold

edited:

I thought that was the standard? I have also seen screenshots of people with the 4790k with core voltage past 0.88 on CPU-Z. I am just confused at this point.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *st0necold*
> 
> edited:
> 
> I thought that was the standard? I have also seen screenshots of people with the 4790k with core voltage past 0.88 on CPU-Z. I am just confused at this point.


CPU-Z only shows the voltage you've set, it doesn't show you what's currently being delivered to the CPU. You'd need to use a program like HWInfo for that.


----------



## tonymontana95

Hi, Im trying to OC my 4770k but before that I wanted to check out temps at everything stock,then I noticed that when I run prime95 the cpu clock does not go to 3.9 that it should and I dont know why.Im running large FFT on prime95.Here is a picture of cpu-z while prime was running.And also the voltage seems to be too low.Max temp on that what cpu-z says is around 65 C.


----------



## st0necold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> CPU-Z only shows the voltage you've set, it doesn't show you what's currently being delivered to the CPU. You'd need to use a program like HWInfo for that.


I didn't set 0.88v.... I set 1.27(manual) in BIOS. I just got HWinfo (i've used HWMonitor etc..) i'm going to turn the OC back on and take a screenshot. But I never set the voltage at 0.88 which is my concern.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *st0necold*
> 
> I didn't set 0.88v.... I set 1.27(manual) in BIOS. I just got HWinfo (i've used HWMonitor etc..) i'm going to turn the OC back on and take a screenshot. But I never set the voltage at 0.88 which is my concern.


What you should be getting out of my statement, as well as Darkwizzie's, is that you shouldn't be using CPU-Z for checking your voltage. Use HWInfo.


----------



## st0necold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> What you should be getting out of my statement, as well as Darkwizzie's, is that you shouldn't be using CPU-Z for checking your voltage. Use HWInfo.


Thanks bro. I just set the multi to 43 and volts to 1.25 here's a screenshot of HWinfo


----------



## SimpleTech

Got my 4770K stable at 4.6GHz. I don't think 4.7GHz is possible unless I delid.


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*
> 
> Got my 4770K stable at 4.6GHz. I don't think 4.7GHz is possible unless I delid.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


so when are you going to delid?


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> so when are you going to delid?


Eventually. I have some razors and an EK Supremacy Precise Mount but just need that extra willpower. I delidded a 3770K a few years back but didn't have much luck with overclocking it (I think it was a dud past 4.5GHz).


----------



## st0necold

I guess cpu voltage is static on CPU-Z... mine does not fluctuate either.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *st0necold*
> 
> I guess cpu voltage is static on CPU-Z... mine does not fluctuate either.


It is, and that's been known for quite a while. If you want the actual voltage, use HWInfo.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tonymontana95*
> 
> Hi, Im trying to OC my 4770k but before that I wanted to check out temps at everything stock,then I noticed that when I run prime95 the cpu clock does not go to 3.9 that it should and I dont know why.Im running large FFT on prime95.Here is a picture of cpu-z while prime was running.And also the voltage seems to be too low.Max temp on that what cpu-z says is around 65 C.


3.5ghz is the base clock, not 3.9ghz.

3.9ghz only happens with a 1 (or was it 1-2?) core load, and only when it's consuming less than a certain amount of power - so 3.5ghz clock is expected for you at stock running p95.

The voltage sensor that cpu-z is using is wrong.


----------



## tonymontana95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> 3.5ghz is the base clock, not 3.9ghz.
> 
> 3.9ghz only happens with a 1 (or was it 1-2?) core load, and only when it's consuming less than a certain amount of power - so 3.5ghz clock is expected for you at stock running p95.
> 
> The voltage sensor that cpu-z is using is wrong.


What software should I use that shows correct voltage?
And what do you think what should be the first increase of clock and voltage? I would like to have it around 4.2-4.3ghz, Cpu is cooled with nh-d14 and mobo is asus hero VI


----------



## Cyro999

not sure which software works for asus but a lot of people use hwinfo (www.hwinfo.com)

for OC procedure, just read the guide (OP post)


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tonymontana95*
> 
> What software should I use that shows correct voltage?
> And what do you think what should be the first increase of clock and voltage? I would like to have it around 4.2-4.3ghz, Cpu is cooled with nh-d14 and mobo is asus hero VI


It's been noted multiple times in the OP to use HWinfo.

4.2 or 4.3 should be easy to do.


----------



## swpz-ss01

Hi OC.net

Rather new to overclocking, so far just a very basic 42x multiplier + 1.125 vcore that passed 8 hours of prime 95 and 12 hours of x264. A question though, followed the guide and set uncore to 35x value and manual, why does it show uncore at 40x?

Currently with this, prime 95 is reaching max temperatures of 85C after about an hour, then again don't have a high end cooler (just a hyper 212 in a push pull configuration) as anything better is currently out of budget. x264 reaches maxes of 69C at the end of 12 hours so it looks like could push the multiplier maybe 2-3x higher but won't be able to use synthetic stresses.

Don't know much about voltage settings, but comparing with some results others have gotten on this thread, it looks pretty good so far?


----------



## PaycheckNZ

I think I read recently that someone else had a board where if they set uncore to what the default would be anyway, then it treats it as auto. So you could try setting it to something else. If it really is acting like auto then it will limit your core overclock. What voltage is uncore on?
Perhaps try setting it to something else instead ... 34x, 36x, or 39x etc, and see what is reported. Are you using HWInfo64?
Which CPU? 4690K?

Also note that most people recommend not using Prime95 version 28.5, in fact most seem to recommend not using Prime95 on Haswell at all, but if you do, use version 27.9.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaycheckNZ*
> 
> I think *I read recently that someone else had a board where if they set uncore to what the default would be anyway, then it treats it as auto.* So you could try setting it to something else. If it really is acting like auto then it will limit your core overclock. What voltage is uncore on?
> Perhaps try setting it to something else instead ... 34x, 36x, or 39x etc, and see what is reported. Are you using HWInfo64?
> Which CPU? 4690K?
> 
> Also note that most people recommend not using Prime95 version 28.5, in fact most seem to recommend not using Prime95 on Haswell at all, but if you do, use version 27.9.


Gigabyte z87 mobos would sometimes auto oc the cache unless it is lowered/raised 100mhz away from stock.


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swpz-ss01*
> 
> Hi OC.net
> 
> Rather new to overclocking, so far just a very basic 42x multiplier + 1.125 vcore that passed 8 hours of prime 95 and 12 hours of x264. A question though, followed the guide and set uncore to 35x value and manual, why does it show uncore at 40x?
> 
> Currently with this, prime 95 is reaching max temperatures of 85C after about an hour, then again don't have a high end cooler (just a hyper 212 in a push pull configuration) as anything better is currently out of budget. x264 reaches maxes of 69C at the end of 12 hours so it looks like could push the multiplier maybe 2-3x higher but won't be able to use synthetic stresses.
> 
> Don't know much about voltage settings, but comparing with some results others have gotten on this thread, it looks pretty good so far?


You are working too hard. A single hour of x264 is probably enough to demonstrate stability at that multiplier. Running prime 95 is just throwing unnecessary heat through the chip.

With your cooling you can probably get 44x or 45x. 4690ks don't vary that much. I need 1.17v for 44x and 1.22v for 45x (plus a little extra voltage for certainty). This will take a little more stressing to show stability than the lower multiplier, but still is a level pretty easy to get stable at.


----------



## v1ral

Since im here ill post a question...
While trying to figure out uncore/vrin *lowering* from 1.15, i did 20 runs of x264 it passed. Saved that made a profile with power savings enabled, while tryjng to tighten uncore volts i decided to change version of x264 to the k e posted in the skylake thread. Now while testing i can not for yhe life of me pass it, with/without power savings enabled.
Any teason why besides possible unstable overclock.
Settings:
VID 1.217 x47
Uncore 1.15 x40
VCCIN 1.718-1.75
RAM XMP 1600 9-9-9-24 1.5 volts
Vdroop 100%

Ive tried auto uncore which puts x40 to roughly 1.19x-1.2 kept it at x40, maybe VCCIN is too low?



Thoughts and suggestions welcomed..
Thanks!


----------



## swpz-ss01

@PaycheckNZ

Yes using HWinfo as our screenshot says. Don't know about uncore voltage, BIOS does not give the option to adjust that for some reason, can only adjust multiplier.

@Wirerat

Yep that was it, set uncore to 34x and it's staying at 3.4 ghz now. Apparently BIOS decided to change it to auto after it was set to 35.

@jdorje

Backing off Prime95 after 4.3 ghz, P95 brings temperatures to an upwards of 90 degrees in the first 15 minutes, a bit too close for comfort. x264 after 6 hours only takes the CPU to about 70 degrees Celsius. Prime is a beast for bringing out those BSODs though.

Currently trying to find what's stable at 4.3 before trying 4.4 though, at 1.145 vcore (up from 1.125 at 42 multiplier) and still getting BSOD 0x124 message in the first 5 minutes. Probably will leave this at 4.5 if can get it up that high, should be plenty for anything.

---

Side note, HWinfo has been acting somewhat strange at this last setting, two lines within the system summary display of the program itself flickers in and out. It's not the graphics or anything, just that part of the program - no idea what that's about either.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> Since im here ill post a question...
> While trying to figure out uncore/vrin *lowering* from 1.15, i did 20 runs of x264 it passed. Saved that made a profile with power savings enabled, while tryjng to tighten uncore volts i decided to change version of x264 to the k e posted in the skylake thread. Now while testing i can not for yhe life of me pass it, with/without power savings enabled.
> Any teason why besides possible unstable overclock.
> Settings:
> VID 1.217 x47
> Uncore 1.15 x40
> VCCIN 1.718-1.75
> RAM XMP 1600 9-9-9-24 1.5 volts
> Vdroop 100%
> 
> Ive tried auto uncore which puts x40 to roughly 1.19x-1.2 kept it at x40, maybe VCCIN is too low?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoughts and suggestions welcomed..
> Thanks!


Have you tried increasing your VCIN Vcore? I can not get 4.7 stable without 1.25v.


----------



## v1ral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> Have you tried increasing your VCIN Vcore? I can not get 4.7 stable without 1.25v.


Okay before i start stressing again, should keep usjng the x264 from the skylake thread?


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> Okay before i start stressing again, should keep usjng the x264 from the skylake thread?


I use OCCT. But were I to use x264, I would use the version reccomended on this thread.


----------



## Cyro999

The version in skylake thread is the same but using a more up to date encoder; you should use it, since every program out there that uses x264 (such as OBS, Handbrake and all of the frontend programs) will be updating their encoder versions regularly.

The skylake thread is basically just Haswell Overclocking Guide (with statistics) V2.0.

@v1ral - drop 100mhz on the core and see if it works. If not, drop to 3300mhz on the uncore and check again. You should be able to narrow it down pretty fast. Once that's done you can raise vcore (and vrIN if neccesary) to stabilize core when back at your higher clock - or adjust cache OC for stability.


----------



## v1ral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> The version in skylake thread is the same but using a more up to date encoder; you should use it, since every program out there that uses x264 (such as OBS, Handbrake and all of the frontend programs) will be updating their encoder versions regularly.


That is what thought actually...

After looking through my download files I found the version of x264 that I used to stress 20 times with my settings I saved in the bios, which is version 2.0, now we're on 2.05.
So should we all use this newer version of it now or just use the ones posted in the "overclocking guide" threads?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> That is what thought actually...
> 
> After looking through my download files I found the version of x264 that I used to stress 20 times with my settings I saved in the bios, which is version 2.0, now we're on 2.05.
> So should we all use this newer version of it now or just use the ones posted in the "overclocking guide" threads?


Newer version, the only reason it's not here is because the skylake thread has taken over. It's not much of a matter of preference because it's an encoder test, not a synthetic - you can't say "i'l crash with newer one but it's fine" because that means you'd then crash with any program that tried to use x264 to encode video.

It's good to test with newest x264 and build in a decent amount of added voltage for safety (like 6 hr pass, +0.02vcore) as it's not a super stressful test and even future revisions of x264 could push your mostly-stable OC over the edge if you don't do that. x264 definately seems to be on the more vcore demanding side of programs that people actually use, though - so passing it with a bit of margin for error is usually fine.


----------



## BoredErica

x264 test is now at v2.06 and the links will update soon.

This version contains no encoder update. The readme has been updated and some tweaks with the messages that are shown in the exe. It will hopefully prevent people from using the test incorrectly.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> x264 test is now at v2.06 and the links will update soon.
> 
> This version contains no encoder update. The readme has been updated and some tweaks with the messages that are shown in the exe. It will hopefully prevent people from using the test incorrectly.


https://mega.nz/#!ywAFDQQQ!hEQCeRXDKpHoeRYEaspux3ZA9Smx6tp8h0leb7ZHdJo

From now on, all new x264 versions will be posted in this thread as well.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> https://mega.nz/#!ywAFDQQQ!hEQCeRXDKpHoeRYEaspux3ZA9Smx6tp8h0leb7ZHdJo
> 
> From now on, all new x264 versions will be posted in this thread as well.


Thanks, downloading it right now. I haven't followed this subject so I'd like to ask: is this newer version similar to running the previous one with the latest binaries installed?
And is it possible / required to install the latest binaries in this newer version ?

Thank you.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Thanks, downloading it right now. I haven't followed this subject so I'd like to ask: is this newer version similar to running the previous one with the latest binaries installed?
> And is it possible / required to install the latest binaries in this newer version ?
> 
> Thank you.


The latest binaries are pre-installed. v2.05 had the latest binaries and many other updates compared to v2 (functionality updates). v2.06 has some documentation stuff tweaked.

If you need to update the binaries for some reason, you download it and replace it in the test folder. To be specific, you should be choosing the 8bit version.


----------



## SteezyTN

Is it okay to run my 4770K at 1.345v? That's what I'm most stable at 4.6Ghz. My 24/7 is 4.5Ghz at 1.310v. I'm not worried about temps because I have a huge loop with more than enough rad space.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Is it okay to run my 4770K at 1.345v?


Yup.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Yup.


At what voltage is it considered "too much"


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> At what voltage is it considered "too much"


Depends on how short a lifespan is "too short" and how much load you actually put the CPU under in an average day. For people who just do gaming I think 1.4v and under is fine.


----------



## v1ral

Okay i just passed 20 runs of x264 v2.05 at x47.
Settings:
Core x47 VID 1.225
Uncore x40 1.2 *this is in the "red" zone in bios*
VCCIN 1.85
Memory 9-9-9-24 2T XMP
Power savings disabled
Here are some photos taken..




I tried the same test but lowered VID to 1.22 and BSOD, this baffles me actually cause I THOUGHT i was good at 1.217, is this new version really that more demanding?

Another thing can I start lowering uncore voltages, or should i raise them and see what i can get at 1.2.
This has got me thinking, if i raise Uncore multi i DO need to mess with other voltages as well huh?

As you can see in the HWINFo photo the maximum clock is 48xx is this a glitch or is my CPU really going to 4.8Ghz??
Also should I be content with these results?


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Depends on how short a lifespan is "too short" and how much load you actually put the CPU under in an average day. For people who just do gaming I think 1.4v and under is fine.


What's the maximum life expectancy of Haswell with higher voltages? I know it's only been out 2 or so years, but guestimating? Say I run 1.350v 24/7 (gaming 10 hours or so a week).


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> Okay i just passed 20 runs of x264 v2.05 at x47.
> Settings:
> Core x47 VID 1.225
> Uncore x40 1.2 *this is in the "red" zone in bios*
> VCCIN 1.85
> Memory 9-9-9-24 2T XMP
> Power savings disabled
> Here are some photos taken..
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried the same test but lowered VID to 1.22 and BSOD, this baffles me actually cause I THOUGHT i was good at 1.217, is this new version really that more demanding?
> 
> Another thing can I start lowering uncore voltages, or should i raise them and see what i can get at 1.2.
> This has got me thinking, if i raise Uncore multi i DO need to mess with other voltages as well huh?
> 
> As you can see in the HWINFo photo the maximum clock is 48xx is this a glitch or is my CPU really going to 4.8Ghz??
> Also should I be content with these results?


I would say set your uncore to 1.05 and work up from there if its not stable, or go up with your ratio. I'm stable at 42x uncore at 1.05vring, but at 43x it crashes at that voltage.


----------



## v1ral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> I would say set your uncore to 1.05 and work up from there if its not stable, or go up with your ratio. I'm stable at 42x uncore at 1.05vring, but at 43x it crashes at that voltage.


So if I am not stable I would just crash?
Also do the same amount of x264 runs?


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> So if I am not stable I would just crash?
> Also do the same amount of x264 runs?


Yeah, when I tried 43x uncore It crashed after 10 min or so. 42x stable, and i didn't want to increase my voltage if i didn't have to. I dont know if x264 uses a lot of ram, I set OCCT:Linpack to 90% ram stress so I know the uncore is working hard.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> What's the maximum life expectancy of Haswell with higher voltages? I know it's only been out 2 or so years, but guestimating? Say I run 1.350v 24/7 (gaming 10 hours or so a week).


I think with 1.35v and gaming only, the CPU will outlast its utility. Don't forget, even if you manage to degrade at 1.35v, what happens is you lose like 2 multipliers. It's still functional.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> Okay i just passed 20 runs of x264 v2.05 at x47.
> Settings:
> Core x47 VID 1.225
> Uncore x40 1.2 *this is in the "red" zone in bios*
> VCCIN 1.85
> Memory 9-9-9-24 2T XMP
> Power savings disabled
> Here are some photos taken..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried the same test but lowered VID to 1.22 and BSOD, this baffles me actually cause I THOUGHT i was good at 1.217, is this new version really that more demanding?
> 
> Another thing can I start lowering uncore voltages, or should i raise them and see what i can get at 1.2.
> This has got me thinking, if i raise Uncore multi i DO need to mess with other voltages as well huh?
> 
> As you can see in the HWINFo photo the maximum clock is 48xx is this a glitch or is my CPU really going to 4.8Ghz??
> Also should I be content with these results?


The new version is harder to pass, yes. If you set threads to 4 it should be a little cooler and easier to pass.

Go ahead, set uncore voltage to 1.2, you won't hurt anything, see how far it can go. It's a lot more testing though. Your results are above average, you should be content with them.


----------



## Kasa5033

Last night was a bit colder, so opened all the windows, got the room to a nice 24C (it was 31C last night) , and gave the OC another go. I put a shiny new cooler on my i5-4670K, the Silver Arrow IB-E. I managed to get to 4,5GHz with 1,340V, and uncore of 4,0GHz to be x264 stable 5 runs with max temps of 61C ( even prime 95 28.1 small fft hits just 70C ). But i hit a wall at 4,6GHz. I can not get it to be stable at 4,6GHz for love or money. I dropped the uncore to x38, gave it a massive 1,42V VCORE, 1,4V VRING, raised the VCCIN to 2,15V, LLC to max, VRM power capability to 140%, and nothing, no way. I get a mix of BSOD codes 9c, 3b, 124, 101,.... the lsit goes on. It even forced Windows to repair itself when it froze on time. Should i try to OC with strap or just give up and be happy with 4,5GHz for every day, since it was on 4,4Ghz for a solid year.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Last night was a bit colder, so opened all the windows, got the room to a nice 24C


It's 14c here at midday and that's damn warm for mid september








Quote:


> But i hit a wall at 4,6GHz. I can not get it to be stable at 4,6GHz for love or money. I dropped the uncore to x38, gave it a massive 1,42V VCORE, 1,4V VRING, raised the VCCIN to 2,15V, LLC to max, VRM power capability to 140%, and nothing, no way. I get a mix of BSOD codes 9c, 3b, 124, 101


Try 33x uncore, 1.2 ring. You have to be careful when raising vcore because that increases the input voltage demand, too. My 4.7ghz was crazy to get stable and i never really got it entirely there but i made a lot of progress on it. Throwing more vcore at the problem was actually just making it worse for me.

If [email protected] is stable with 5x runs of x264, try 4.6 @1.4v and 2.05 input. If you're getting 124, 101, 9c then raise vcore by 0.01 - 0.02 and see if crash frequency changes much. If you're only getting 101 (after like 3-4 crashes) try 0.1 higher input. Really in order to get a decent read there i think you have to let it crash at least a few times~

at that high an OC it's a bit awkward to work with and maybe not suitable for 24/7 load if you want to keep the CPU. The last 200mhz costs me like 0.13v to make stable to end at a final OC which looks like your 4.6


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kasa5033*
> 
> Last night was a bit colder, so opened all the windows, got the room to a nice 24C (it was 31C last night) , and gave the OC another go. I put a shiny new cooler on my i5-4670K, the Silver Arrow IB-E. I managed to get to 4,5GHz with 1,340V, and uncore of 4,0GHz to be x264 stable 5 runs with max temps of 61C ( even prime 95 28.1 small fft hits just 70C ). But i hit a wall at 4,6GHz. I can not get it to be stable at 4,6GHz for love or money. I dropped the uncore to x38, gave it a massive 1,42V VCORE, 1,4V VRING, raised the VCCIN to 2,15V, LLC to max, VRM power capability to 140%, and nothing, no way. I get a mix of BSOD codes 9c, 3b, 124, 101,.... the lsit goes on. It even forced Windows to repair itself when it froze on time. Should i try to OC with strap or just give up and be happy with 4,5GHz for every day, since it was on 4,4Ghz for a solid year.


Make certain your vrms/mobo is staying cool when you stress test. 1.4v core can heat up some mobos and added heat causes efficiency to go down and stability drops out. If the stress tests runs awhile before failing it is worth looking into.

Most likely 4.5ghz is gonna be all she can do though. Strap wont get you stable.

Numbers wise It might not be the best looking oc on paper but your 4.4ghz profile was already very nice performance wise and not bottlenecking any gpu in pretty much any game.

The 4670k im using in my *emby server* (sig rig) cannot even stabilize 4.5ghz. It does 4.4 at 1.312v.


----------



## v1ral

Here is a screen shot of my run last night, house was much cooler.
Lowered Uncore volts to 1.125 but raise uncore to x43 passed.

x47 1.225
x43 1.125
VCCIN 1.85
Vdroop 100%
Memory XMP
Power savings disabled *for stress testing

Looks good?

I have a new question, going by x264's FPS count, can I gauge stability what like how we did in IBT GFlops in the x58 days?
Or rather like performance increase/decrease while testing?


----------



## tonymontana95

Im trying to oc my 4770k but first I wanted to see temps at stock speed and it was a litttle bit surprising..I ran intel burn test and it got up to 78C and the cpu is cooled with nh-d14.
Anyone got an idea what to do?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tonymontana95*
> 
> Im trying to oc my 4770k but first I wanted to see temps at stock speed and it was a litttle bit surprising..I ran intel burn test and it got up to 78C and the cpu is cooled with nh-d14.
> Anyone got an idea what to do?


Yeah.

Delete IBT from your computer. (Not a sarcastic answer.)


----------



## tonymontana95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Yeah.
> 
> Delete IBT from your computer. (Not a sarcastic answer.)


Can you at least explain why?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tonymontana95*
> 
> Can you at least explain why?


Well I look at it this way:

What can you possibly do to make your overclock better?

-Replace D14 with custom loop? Costly, takes time to obtain parts and set up, other caveats.

-Delid and deal with the risk? Delid service likely not an option due to where you live.

-Remount? That's only if you made a user error.

-Is Vcore blowing up on adaptive? That would also be user error.

So let's say I have enough faith in you to say that you didn't make a mistake - all that's left is your test of choice. And it looks obvious that you will be heavily thermally limited if that's going to be your test. 78C at stock? That is brutal. So the conclusion is to not use IBT.


----------



## tonymontana95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Well I look at it this way:
> 
> What can you possibly do to make your overclock better?
> 
> -Replace D14 with custom loop? Costly, takes time to obtain parts and set up, other caveats.
> -Delid and deal with the risk? Delid service likely not an option due to where you live.
> -Remount? That's only if you made a user error.
> -Is Vcore blowing up on adaptive? That would also be user error.
> 
> So let's say I have enough faith in you to say that you didn't make a mistake - all that's left is your test of choice. And it looks obvious that you will be heavily thermally limited if that's going to be your test. 78C at stock? That is brutal. So the conclusion is to not use IBT.


any suggestions of what sould I use? I tryed to use prime95 but the speed didnt get up to 3.9(turbo-what I expected) but instead it stayed at 3.5 the whole time. Why it didnt go up to 3.9? I thought that if the cpu is at 100% usage it uses every available core and thread on max freq


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tonymontana95*
> 
> any suggestions of what sould I use? I tryed to use prime95 but the speed didnt get up to 3.9(turbo-what I expected) but instead it stayed at 3.5 the whole time. Why it didnt go up to 3.9? I thought that if the cpu is at 100% usage it uses every available core and thread on max freq


Probably some motherboard setting, unless you're actually throttled due to temperatures (that would be unlikely but very interesting).

My recommendation is to run x264 test.

https://mega.nz/#!ywAFDQQQ!hEQCeRXDKpHoeRYEaspux3ZA9Smx6tp8h0leb7ZHdJo

4T is a bit cooler than 16T but 16 thread setting is a better test for stability.

Oh yeah, you can turn off HT to decrease temps, but that would be tragic. Aida and XTU are cooler than the x264 test but IMO not tough enough to really know if you are stable or not.


----------



## v1ral

Well I just finished 20 runs of x264 again but this time left Vring the same @1.2 but raise uncore to 44, it passed, what else do I do.. should I call it a day?
Should I go to 45 uncore?
If I do that do I have to touch other voltages like VCCIN etc?


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tonymontana95*
> 
> any suggestions of what sould I use? I tryed to use prime95 but the speed didnt get up to 3.9(turbo-what I expected) but instead it stayed at 3.5 the whole time. Why it didnt go up to 3.9? I thought that if the cpu is at 100% usage it uses every available core and thread on max freq


You can also try OCCT:Linpack, I use it to test CPU + RAM stability. Do a 64 bit test with 90% ram for at least 30 minutes, and as long as you feel necessary.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> Well I just finished 20 runs of x264 again but this time left Vring the same @1.2 but raise uncore to 44, it passed, what else do I do.. should I call it a day?
> Should I go to 45 uncore?
> If I do that do I have to touch other voltages like VCCIN etc?


Are you doing anything to determine whether you are getting any benefit from overclocking your uncore? At best I saw a 1% increase between 40x and 47x and my games played super glitchy at 47x. Thats why I called 42x good enough for my system.

Edit: Bah, didn't mean to double post. Forgot what forum I was on.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> Are you doing anything to determine whether you are getting any benefit from overclocking your uncore? At best I saw a 1% increase between 40x and 47x and my games played super glitchy at 47x. Thats why I called 42x good enough for my system.
> 
> Edit: Bah, didn't mean to double post. Forgot what forum I was on.


You have the numbers before you (sort of), not sure why you're asking me if you're willing to bother with testing higher uncore. o.o


----------



## v1ral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> You have the numbers before you (sort of), not sure why you're asking me if you're willing to bother with testing higher uncore. o.o


Hey Darkwizzie, can we use x264 to gauge performance increases/decreases/plateaus from the FPS count, like we used to do back when stressing IBT and GFlops?
Cause my "FPS" that shows in x264 v2.06 roughly are at 4.18-4.22, this is with x47/x44...

Should I even bother with it at all... I got my Vrin down from 1.2 to 1.125 @ x40, didn't try lower besides the 1.05 suggested by member on here.
Thoughts.

x264-log_x471.225x44finaltest.rtf 2k .rtf file


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> You have the numbers before you (sort of), not sure why you're asking me if you're willing to bother with testing higher uncore. o.o


Not asking you mate.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> Hey Darkwizzie, can we use x264 to gauge performance increases/decreases/plateaus from the FPS count, like we used to do back when stressing IBT and GFlops?
> Cause my "FPS" that shows in x264 v2.06 roughly are at 4.18-4.22, this is with x47/x44...
> 
> Should I even bother with it at all... I got my Vrin down from 1.2 to 1.125 @ x40, didn't try lower besides the 1.05 suggested by member on here.
> Thoughts.
> 
> x264-log_x471.225x44finaltest.rtf 2k .rtf file


Guess you can, but I've never used it for that purpose.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> Not asking you mate.


I see, still just a detail though. Performance difference cannot be noticed.


----------



## Kasa5033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> It's 14c here at midday and that's damn warm for mid september
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try 33x uncore, 1.2 ring. You have to be careful when raising vcore because that increases the input voltage demand, too. My 4.7ghz was crazy to get stable and i never really got it entirely there but i made a lot of progress on it. Throwing more vcore at the problem was actually just making it worse for me.
> 
> If [email protected] is stable with 5x runs of x264, try 4.6 @1.4v and 2.05 input. If you're getting 124, 101, 9c then raise vcore by 0.01 - 0.02 and see if crash frequency changes much. If you're only getting 101 (after like 3-4 crashes) try 0.1 higher input. Really in order to get a decent read there i think you have to let it crash at least a few times~
> 
> at that high an OC it's a bit awkward to work with and maybe not suitable for 24/7 load if you want to keep the CPU. The last 200mhz costs me like 0.13v to make stable to end at a final OC which looks like your 4.6


Well last year i was getting 25C late October







Anyway, my 4670K will also do 4,5GHz easy at 1,34V VCORE and 40x uncore at 1,32v VRING, the VCCIN is at 1,9V then. As soon as i start to go for 4,6GHz, i end up with a VCCIN of 2,2V, VCORE of 1,420V, VRING of 1,4V with a uncore of 38x, and it BSOD's all the time on x264. It will not even boot 4,6GHz at 1,36V VCORE.
The motherboard is good quality, ASUS Maximus VI HERO and it stays at 30C max. For me the 100Mhz to get 4,6GHz too be boot stable took me 0.08V, which i don't think is worth it. Will just keep it at 4,5GHz. It keeps up with my OCed R9 290 at stock turbo, let alone on 4,5GHz, i just wanted to see where it could go







Oh well, the delid gave me 300MHz extra, since the heat was the problem last time


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> Hey Darkwizzie, can we use x264 to gauge performance increases/decreases/plateaus from the FPS count, like we used to do back when stressing IBT and GFlops?
> Cause my "FPS" that shows in x264 v2.06 roughly are at 4.18-4.22, this is with x47/x44...
> 
> Should I even bother with it at all... I got my Vrin down from 1.2 to 1.125 @ x40, didn't try lower besides the 1.05 suggested by member on here.
> Thoughts.
> 
> x264-log_x471.225x44finaltest.rtf 2k .rtf file


I pay attention to the fps values that x264 gives. It pretty much scales linearly with core. It's imprecise though since I usually use the computer during stress tests. On the other hand I once got a 0 fps (encoder crashed) with no bsod on an unstable setup.


----------



## PaycheckNZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Probably some motherboard setting, unless you're actually throttled due to temperatures (that would be unlikely but very interesting).


The latest version of HWInfo64 shows what limits you're hitting, e.g. current & thermal limits etc.


----------



## PaycheckNZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a screen shot of my run last night, house was much cooler.
> Lowered Uncore volts to 1.125 but raise uncore to x43 passed.
> 
> x47 1.225
> x43 1.125
> VCCIN 1.85
> Vdroop 100%
> Memory XMP
> Power savings disabled *for stress testing
> 
> Looks good?
> 
> I have a new question, going by x264's FPS count, can I gauge stability what like how we did in IBT GFlops in the x58 days?
> Or rather like performance increase/decrease while testing?


Good? That's very good.
I believe I have a pretty decent overclock here (as far as air-cooled goes) and mine does x47 at 1.248V, with cache x44 at 1.158V and same VCCIN as you.
In other words, you're running is on slightly lower voltage than I was able to - cool. Making me jealous.

One thing I also did was set my ratios to 47-47-48-48, meaning that I can boost up to any two cores at a time up to 48x. This didn't require any additional voltage in my case. I definitely can't get all four to 48x without reaching more like ~ 1.3V and lowering cache doesn't help get there, but it was pretty much free to get two of them up there. I've tested it both by turning off other cores and via plenty of real-world tests where I monitored the cores and they do indeed frequently reach 48x.
Good little extra boost for single-threaded workloads


----------



## Kasa5033

I gave up on the 4,6Ghz. 4,5Ghz is rock solid and good enough. I tried turning every knob in the bios to eleven, gave it 1,45V VCORE, 1,4V VRING for 3,4GHz uncore and 4,6Ghz core, VCCIN was hitting 2,4V in HWiNFO. It was cool alright at a nice 65C and mobo at 30C, but it gave me a mix of 9c, 101,124 BSODs after 10+ runs of x264. Even went ahead an put +0.200V on all the agents and a nice 1,8V on the PCH and its controler, and no cigar.
Settings:
45x core
40x uncore ( could may be go a bit higher, but i can't be bothered with it)
VCORE: 1,350V
VRING: 1,330V
VCCIN: 1,920V
LLC: lvl 6
VRM power capability: 130%
DRAM: XMP 1600MHz CL9 1,65V
That is the best it can do. It is stable for 5 runs of x264 stress test, it can do more, have no time for more right now







Lat thing to do is to tweak the uncore if it will go higher and see if the memory will do any better.


----------



## benjamen50

Quick question, does the Haswell-E processors also apply to this Haswell Overclocking Guide?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benjamen50*
> 
> Quick question, does the Haswell-E processors also apply to this Haswell Overclocking Guide?


Believe so. Temperatures vary of course.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benjamen50*
> 
> Quick question, does the Haswell-E processors also apply to this Haswell Overclocking Guide?


Partially, not entirely


----------



## v1ral

Should I try to lower VID"
This is on MSI's newest z97 Gaming Bios..
x47 1.223
x40 1.12
VCCIN 1.825
XMP 9-9-9-24
Vdroop 100%
Power Savings disable for testing

Edit:
Okay 1.221 VID passed saved it in bios, nothing else has been touched.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

I found a good deal on a 4770k and have one on the way.

I have an H75 at the moment. I do plan on using prime to stress test especally since I plan on playing with my 30nm samsung memory and am going to really need to stress test that.

Might x45 be doable? I'm assuming that I'll probably need to delid. I don't really feel like doing that again though.


----------



## blaze2210

Does anyone happen to know the max voltage for the onboard graphics on the 4670k - the HD Graphics 4600? While my GPU is out for repairs, I have to use the onboard (no spare discrete card and no cash). Needless to say, there was never a chance of it staying on the stock settings. So I'm curious about what the max operating voltage would be, since temps aren't really a concern.


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Does anyone happen to know the max voltage for the onboard graphics on the 4670k - the HD Graphics 4600? While my GPU is out for repairs, I have to use the onboard (no spare discrete card and no cash). Needless to say, there was never a chance of it staying on the stock settings. So I'm curious about what the max operating voltage would be, since temps aren't really a concern.


Interested in this question too: I have a g3258 running on integrated.

When I enabled the integrated graphics on my 4690k - at stock settings for the igpu - it measurably reduced the stability of my core overclock.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Interested in this question too: I have a g3258 running on integrated.
> 
> When I enabled the integrated graphics on my 4690k - at stock settings for the igpu - it measurably reduced the stability of my core overclock.


I dont have that issue on my servers 4670k.

Its in a asrock h87 pro4 instead of the asus z87-A now but it hits the exact same clocks as it did with a gtx 970 and igpu disabled.

Maybe heat is affecting your stability with igpu enabled?


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Interested in this question too: I have a g3258 running on integrated.
> 
> When I enabled the integrated graphics on my 4690k - at stock settings for the igpu - it measurably reduced the stability of my core overclock.


That sounds like your OC may have been unstable before you turned on the iGPU. Nothing changed with the stability of my CPU when I enabled it, I've even been throwing an overclock at it. Though, I'd like to have some info on the operating voltages before I start pumping a bunch of power to it. It's solid at 1600mhz currently, but I have no plans of stopping here. I'll be voltage limited before I'll be limited by the temps (delidded with an H100i). So in short: MOAR SPEED!!!!


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> That sounds like your OC may have been unstable before you turned on the iGPU. Nothing changed with the stability of my CPU when I enabled it, I've even been throwing an overclock at it. Though, I'd like to have some info on the operating voltages before I start pumping a bunch of power to it. It's solid at 1600mhz currently, but I have no plans of stopping here. I'll be voltage limited before I'll be limited by the temps (delidded with an H100i). So in short: MOAR SPEED!!!!


Possible, but it crashed easily and often with the igpu enabled, compared to never with it disabled. Pretty strange though.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Possible, but it crashed easily and often with the igpu enabled, compared to never with it disabled. Pretty strange though.


Unstable is unstable, no matter which way you look at it. Some things are just better at showing those instabilities. That's why I'm never quick to throw that "stable" label on things, it seems to make it more difficult to believe that it was the OC causing the crashes. The term I use is "stable _so far_". This way, in the event of a crash, I have no problem with going straight into the BIOS to re-work my settings.


----------



## NIK1

My Z97 Msi MPower Max Ac mb has a CPU IOA/IOD Voltage boost setting,on auto now,but can go + 50 and higher or lower -50 and so on.When would you use this setting to add mv or lower mv and where do these volts go.Any info appreciated.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NIK1*
> 
> My Z97 Msi MPower Max Ac mb has a CPU IOA/IOD Voltage boost setting,on auto now,but can go + 50 and higher or lower -50 and so on.When would you use this setting to add mv or lower mv and where do these volts go.Any info appreciated.


They're generally used when overclocking RAM, though stability can generally be achieved without messing with them.


----------



## TheBadgerLord

Okay, so my second 4690k chips is in an ITX rig and the good work is under way.
Results so far look Gooooooooooooooood! :-D

My first 4690k struggled to hit 4.6 @ 1.28v, but so far (and bear in mind i've literally only played with multi, vcore and uncore so far...
This thing is running at 32 degrees idle, 55 at load in an ITX case (Node 304) with a Noctua U12S, at 4.5Ghz on 1.145v......
I think I won the lottery.....

I didnt want to post my original chips results, but THIS chip i'll make an account for....

Further results incoming....


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBadgerLord*
> 
> Okay, so my second 4690k chips is in an ITX rig and the good work is under way.
> Results so far look Gooooooooooooooood! :-D
> 
> My first 4690k struggled to hit 4.6 @ 1.28v, but so far (and bear in mind i've literally only played with multi, vcore and uncore so far...
> This thing is running at 32 degrees idle, 55 at load in an ITX case (Node 304) with a Noctua U12S, at 4.5Ghz on 1.145v......
> I think I won the lottery.....
> 
> I didnt want to post my original chips results, but THIS chip i'll make an account for....
> 
> Further results incoming....


GL


----------



## Johny Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBadgerLord*
> 
> Okay, so my second 4690k chips is in an ITX rig and the good work is under way.
> Results so far look Gooooooooooooooood! :-D
> 
> My first 4690k struggled to hit 4.6 @ 1.28v, but so far (and bear in mind i've literally only played with multi, vcore and uncore so far...
> This thing is running at 32 degrees idle, 55 at load in an ITX case (Node 304) with a Noctua U12S, at 4.5Ghz on 1.145v......
> I think I won the lottery.....
> 
> I didnt want to post my original chips results, but THIS chip i'll make an account for....
> 
> Further results incoming....


Well my first i5 4670k took [email protected],second 4670k @1.32 and 4690kk @1.31v for 4.5.....never tried more.So best of luck

@cyro - you still here helping others.Nice


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBadgerLord*
> 
> Okay, so my second 4690k chips is in an ITX rig and the good work is under way.
> Results so far look Gooooooooooooooood! :-D
> 
> My first 4690k struggled to hit 4.6 @ 1.28v, but so far (and bear in mind i've literally only played with multi, vcore and uncore so far...
> This thing is running at 32 degrees idle, 55 at load in an ITX case (Node 304) with a Noctua U12S, at 4.5Ghz on 1.145v......
> I think I won the lottery.....
> 
> I didnt want to post my original chips results, but THIS chip i'll make an account for....
> 
> Further results incoming....


Try linpack







Do some real math








Load by playing mines isn't any load.

[email protected] doesn't pass is weird since you get [email protected]
I can do about [email protected] and [email protected]
4690K, at 4.5 normal load around 50-55C, max 70C, 4.6 max 76C. Linpack... that's always north of 90C.


----------



## v1ral

Alright I got to 4.8Ghz but I can't seem to get to the next multi, tried VCCIN at 1.9-2.1*haven't gone higher and with VID from 1.35-1.45.
I just insta-BSOD "watchdog" BSOD.

This is my settings for 4.8Ghz.
VID x48 1.299
VCCIN 1.85
Uncore x40 1.199
XMP 9-9-9-24 1600Mhz 1.5 volts
Vdroop 100%
Everything else on Auto with no power savings.

Any idea's?


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> Alright I got to 4.8Ghz but I can't seem to get to the next multi, tried VCCIN at 1.9-2.1*haven't gone higher and with VID from 1.35-1.45.
> I just insta-BSOD "watchdog" BSOD.
> 
> This is my settings for 4.8Ghz.
> VID x48 1.299
> VCCIN 1.85
> Uncore x40 1.199
> XMP 9-9-9-24 1600Mhz 1.5 volts
> Vdroop 100%
> Everything else on Auto with no power savings.
> 
> Any idea's?


BSODs have different codes that hint at different adjustments that can be made. BlueScreenView is a program that makes it easy to see which code(s) you're getting. Then search this thread for the code (example: 0x0a, 0x124, 0x101, etc), and see what you should adjust.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> Alright I got to 4.8Ghz but I can't seem to get to the next multi, tried VCCIN at 1.9-2.1*haven't gone higher and with VID from 1.35-1.45.
> I just insta-BSOD "watchdog" BSOD.
> 
> This is my settings for 4.8Ghz.
> VID x48 1.299
> VCCIN 1.85
> Uncore x40 1.199
> XMP 9-9-9-24 1600Mhz 1.5 volts
> Vdroop 100%
> Everything else on Auto with no power savings.
> 
> Any idea's?


There was a good article a month back about needing LOWER input voltages for higher core voltages. Try setting your input to 1.55-1.65 and see if that makes any difference. You don't mention your temps either.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> Alright I got to 4.8Ghz but I can't seem to get to the next multi, tried VCCIN at 1.9-2.1*haven't gone higher and with VID from 1.35-1.45.
> I just insta-BSOD "watchdog" BSOD.
> 
> This is my settings for 4.8Ghz.
> VID x48 1.299
> VCCIN 1.85
> Uncore x40 1.199
> XMP 9-9-9-24 1600Mhz 1.5 volts
> Vdroop 100%
> Everything else on Auto with no power savings.
> 
> Any idea's?


play with input V when using as little vcore as possible. If you say 1.35 - 1.45, that's like you have no idea what the next multiplier would take


----------



## v1ral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> play with input V when using as little vcore as possible. If you say 1.35 - 1.45, that's like you have no idea what the next multiplier would take


Exactly!!
I don't know what it'll take for the next multi


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> Exactly!!
> I don't know what it'll take for the next multi


Then look at the general trend. If you want 46, see what it takes for 45, 44 and 43.

more simply you could just add 0.05vcore over the last multi and leave it there without increasing further; you'll likely also get 124 and/or 9c crashes as well as 101 if you need more vcore. I only got constant 101's from lacking input voltage (needed >2, >2.05 maybe for 1.4vcore) - on a 4770k.


----------



## v1ral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Then look at the general trend. If you want 46, see what it takes for 45, 44 and 43.


Well doesn't volts fluctuate as clocks get higher for some CPUs?

While I was testing input voltages I kept it at 1.9 while upping vcore +.05, so 1.35-1.45 so that's quite a few steps. I need 1.299 for 4.8Ghz max temps for that is 82c *after Delid* and for 4.7Ghz I need 1.213 max temps for that was I believe 76c or something again after delid. Then while keeping my 4.8Ghz input voltages*which is at 1.85* I tried upping vcore the same manor as with 1.9 volts for input voltages still no luck.

For comparisons sake
x47/x40
1.213 VID
1.15 Vring *started with 1.2 then lowered it till I failt x264 25 runs*
1.75 Input voltage/VCCIN

x48/x40
1.299 VID
1.2 Vring*stock/auto haven't lowered this YET*
1.85 Input/VCCIN

Memory is XMP and everything else is either at default values and/or auto.

IF these setting indicate a pattern then I'd prolly need +.05-.09 to get to the next multi*prolly wrong decimal points*, but you get my drift.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Well doesn't volts fluctuate as clocks get higher for some CPUs?


It usually increases at roughly the same rate with each 100mhz needing more (but not hugely more until you reach higher voltages)


----------



## v1ral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> It usually increases at roughly the same rate with each 100mhz needing more (but not hugely more until you reach higher voltages)


So do you think I am still good? In regards to voltages..
What would be the max voltages I can go up to, for daily use...


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> So do you think I am still good? In regards to voltages..
> What would be the max voltages I can go up to, for daily use...


i think 1.2 - 1.45 depending on the usage and how long you want to use the chip for

using it 100% load on all cores 24/7 would apply 168 load hours per month; averaging 50% load on cores for 6 hours a day would apply 21 load hours per month.


----------



## SLOWION

Just overclocked my 4790K, took 1.295v to get to 4.6GHz, x35 uncore


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLOWION*
> 
> Just overclocked my 4790K, took 1.295v to get to 4.6GHz, x35 uncore


Why are you sad? That's at worst average-ish. Average for 4770k's was 100mhz worse at the same volts and they were also ~10c hotter.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLOWION*
> 
> Just overclocked my 4790K, took 1.295v to get to 4.6GHz, x35 uncore


What are your input and ring voltages? What temps are you getting? what programs are you stressing with?


----------



## qhash

I have searched this thread but it seems that no one else is using MSI B85I (non-gaming). Hope its BIOS is similiar to gaming version, so I can get some help here.

It was pretty easy to get to x44 with G3258 @ 1.275. Can't go any higher or make the voltage lower. I think I am confused by the BIOS nomenclature.
Also, my multiplier is not lowering at idle. Its x44 all the time. As soon as I make my multiplier and Vcore voltage to manual, the clocks stay at the same level all the time.
Windows Power Plans







sorry

Help from a person using an MSI B85I gaming would be highly appreciated. I have attached some bios photos for ease of conversation.


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qhash*
> 
> I have searched this thread but it seems that no one else is using MSI B85I (non-gaming). Hope its BIOS is similiar to gaming version, so I can get some help here.
> 
> It was pretty easy to get to x44 with G3258 @ 1.275. Can't go any higher or make the voltage lower. I think I am confused by the BIOS nomenclature.
> Also, my multiplier is not lowering at idle. Its x44 all the time. As soon as I make my multiplier and Vcore voltage to manual, the clocks stay at the same level all the time.
> Windows Power Plans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry
> 
> Help from a person using an MSI B85I gaming would be highly appreciated. I have attached some bios photos for ease of conversation.


Ring ratio of auto often has it match the core ratio, which is definitely not what you want. Use hwinfo and check.

Are all b85 boards limited to 1400 mhz ram?


----------



## qhash

I think G3258 is, but I am not sure. MSI B85I is advertised as 1600Mhz capable.


----------



## SLOWION

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Why are you sad? That's at worst average-ish. Average for 4770k's was 100mhz worse at the same volts and they were also ~10c hotter.


Other overclocks I've seen suggest most are able to hit 4.6 on 1.25-1.27v
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> What are your input and ring voltages? What temps are you getting? what programs are you stressing with?


I'm using Intel XTU stress test for 4 hours. Both 1.27 & 1.28 rebooted around 3 hours in.

I tested with a 1.9 VRIN and 1.20 vring. Temps fluctuate between 78-82C


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Other overclocks I've seen suggest most are able to hit 4.6 on 1.25-1.27v


Well we have a log of over 100 chips as the basis for this thread (note the title) and you have a very, very normal result

Also when they type in the bios 1.25, they're actually getting 1.27 at load. Regular Haswell averaged 4.5 at 1.3, DC gets there more consistently and has a lot more better results (like yours)
Quote:


> @cyro - you still here helping others.Nice


----------



## qhash

from the point of view of OC potential, if I would like to build an ITX OC platform, and of course not now, but maybe in the 2-3 months, I am better staying with haswell line or move to skylake?


----------



## white owl

If building from the ground up? Skylake.

If you already have a good board or chip, I'd keep Haswell.


----------



## qhash

No, I have G3258 with a good but still cheapish MSI ITX board, so I am planning to sell that off.
Guess I will go skylake then.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *white owl*
> 
> If building from the ground up? Skylake.
> 
> If you already have a good board or chip, I'd keep Haswell.


Worth selling to buy skylake i think, especially if you only have one item like a set of RAM. If you don't have anything, easy decision


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLOWION*
> 
> Other overclocks I've seen suggest most are able to hit 4.6 on 1.25-1.27v
> I'm using Intel XTU stress test for 4 hours. Both 1.27 & 1.28 rebooted around 3 hours in.
> 
> I tested with a 1.9 VRIN and 1.20 vring. Temps fluctuate between 78-82C


Are you using XTU to overclock, or are you changing bios settings. Have you tried using any other software for stability checking Realbench, AIDA64, or OCCT?

Edit: X264 is popular for stressing on the Devils Canyon owner thread in my sig.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLOWION*
> 
> Other overclocks I've seen suggest most are able to hit 4.6 on 1.25-1.27v
> I'm using Intel XTU stress test for 4 hours. Both 1.27 & 1.28 rebooted around 3 hours in.
> 
> I tested with a 1.9 VRIN and 1.20 vring. Temps fluctuate between 78-82C


There's hundreds of thousands of 4770k's out there. That's like only 1/10000 of who have posted there results here. I can hit 4.6 @ 1.35, but I run it 24/7 at 4.5 and 1.310v. I haven't run stressing software lately, but I have a 560, 480, 360, and 240 radiators and my temps stay below 65c while gaming (that's with two Titan X's volt modded).


----------



## qhash

It is the second day I am trying to beat 4.5 with my G3258, but still I can't get stable configuration. Temperatures are not yet a problem - still on a stock cooler, waiting for the Kraken X31 - I reach 73C under stress, 33C idle.

4.4GHz stable:
Vcore = 1.266
Vring = 1.15
Vin = 1.8

Ring: x 40
RAM:1333
CPU Phase Compensation: 1.2
Voffset 100% (but I guess it does not work with override Vcore settings)
EIST enabled

My mobo supports 1.4V maximum Vcore voltage, but even if go up to 1.35, the CPU is unstable @ 4.5.
What settings would you guys suggest to experiment with in that situation?

PS: theoretically, if the board was to be replaced with one having Z97 chipset, 6 not 4-phases, etc. can I get higher stable frequencies? Or this is more a die issue
PS2:
During stress tests one core is almost always 73C while the second is just 63.. is it bad IHS/core thermalpaste connection or these CPUs just work that way?

update:
When I do passmark CPU test @4.4GHz, I get 3431.9 points. It seems a little bit strange as online comparison charts states an average value for G3258 to be 4001.2 points and that is at stock 3.2GHz speed. What can be a root of this problem? What program is best to compare CPU performance?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qhash*
> 
> It is the second day I am trying to beat 4.5 with my G3258, but still I can't get stable configuration. Temperatures are not yet a problem - still on a stock cooler, waiting for the Kraken X31 - I reach 73C under stress, 33C idle.
> 
> 4.4GHz stable:
> Vcore = 1.266
> Vring = 1.15
> Vin = 1.8
> 
> Ring: x 40
> RAM:1333
> CPU Phase Compensation: 1.2
> Voffset 100% (but I guess it does not work with override Vcore settings)
> EIST enabled
> 
> My mobo supports 1.4V maximum Vcore voltage, but even if go up to 1.35, the CPU is unstable @ 4.5.
> What settings would you guys suggest to experiment with in that situation?
> 
> PS: theoretically, if the board was to be replaced with one having Z97 chipset, 6 not 4-phases, etc. can I get higher stable frequencies? Or this is more a die issue
> PS2:
> During stress tests one core is almost always 73C while the second is just 63.. is it bad IHS/core thermalpaste connection or these CPUs just work that way?
> 
> update:
> When I do passmark CPU test @4.4GHz, I get 3431.9 points. It seems a little bit strange as online comparison charts states an average value for G3258 to be 4001.2 points and that is at stock 3.2GHz speed. What can be a root of this problem? *What program is best to compare CPU performance?*


cinebenchr15, x264 encoding (the fps score at the end), intel xtu benchmark.

When u run cinebenchr15 be sure to set priority to realtime after opening but before starting the test.

Run cinebenchr15 at stock then compare to overclocked. If the number is not higher you likley are not stable.


----------



## white owl

Every time I read the OP, I learn something new.
Thanks Darkwizzle.


----------



## qhash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> cinebenchr15, x264 encoding (the fps score at the end), intel xtu benchmark.
> 
> When u run cinebenchr15 be sure to set priority to realtime after opening but before starting the test.
> 
> Run cinebenchr15 at stock then compare to overclocked. If the number is not higher you likley are not stable.


Will try that, thanks. I am just lazy as I did not save non-OC profile with other settings







so I myst now "-" all the voltages to auto


----------



## Cyro999

qhash, you may require higher input voltage and/or input voltage LLC when raising vcore past a certain level (otherwise there are walls where more vcore won't help)


----------



## qhash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> qhash, you may require higher input voltage and/or input voltage LLC when raising vcore past a certain level (otherwise there are walls where more vcore won't help)


OK, I have been reading and hearing a lot about LLC but I still do not know how that function is called in MSI BIOS. I do not have Load Line Calibration option present. Can you advise on that?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qhash*
> 
> OK, I have been reading and hearing a lot about LLC but I still do not know how that function is called in MSI BIOS. I do not have Load Line Calibration option present. Can you advise on that?


The LLC is called Vdroop in MSI board you can find them in digital Power menu (100% value should be fine )


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qhash*
> 
> OK, I have been reading and hearing a lot about LLC but I still do not know how that function is called in MSI BIOS. I do not have Load Line Calibration option present. Can you advise on that?


The LLC is to help deal with droop on the Input voltage. Lacking that, you can just use a higher input voltage instead

see post above^ and try input volt of 1.95 instead of 1.8, if it works then you can fine tune it afterwards. Use minimal vcore, overkilling on vcore can make it even harder to get stable


----------



## qhash

Thanks to both of you. Acutally I had Vdroop set to 100% for some tests, but as I could not see any difference, I left that on auto. Is that working even though I have my Vcore set to "override" (manual in most of other BIOS)?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qhash*
> 
> Thanks to both of you. Acutally I had Vdroop set to 100% for some tests, but as I could not see any difference, I left that on auto. Is that working even though I have my Vcore set to "override" (manual in most of other BIOS)?


The LLC is stabilize the Input voltage only nothing related to the vcore & also with dual core chip i would say 1.9v + 100% Vdroop more than enough maybe you hit the wall for that chip its the silicon all the time!


----------



## qhash

Might be so.

I have noticed that stability tests without GPU being involved were fine @ 1.26Vcore. Problem occured when I have added GPU to the stress test. Got blue screen after 1hr or so. Now, 4.4GHz stable @ 1.75Vcore. Unfortunately my temps rose to 75-79 C.

Setting Vcore 1.32, x45 multiplier, Vfrop 100%, Vin 1.95 did not bring stability even for a short moment - just have tested that


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qhash*
> 
> Might be so.
> 
> I have noticed that stability tests without GPU being involved were fine @ 1.26Vcore. Problem occured when I have added GPU to the stress test. Got blue screen after 1hr or so. Now, 4.4GHz stable @ 1.75Vcore. Unfortunately my temps rose to 75-79 C.
> 
> Setting Vcore 1.32, x45 multiplier, Vfrop 100%, Vin 1.95 did not bring stability even for a short moment - just have tested that


The stability test is Asus realbench ? if yes a lot of people have problem with that you can use some heavy games as stability test ( GTA V & BF4 & BF3 )

also at 44 multi you still faster than some I3 chip


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qhash*
> 
> Thanks to both of you. Acutally I had Vdroop set to 100% for some tests, but as I could not see any difference, I left that on auto. Is that working even though I have my Vcore set to "override" (manual in most of other BIOS)?


As Mr-Dark and the OP noted, LLC affects input voltage under load for Haswell chips.

My preference is to first find a stable setting, and move up from there. How much more voltage do I need to use to get some resemblance of stability? If I'm up 0.1v and no change, then I think that points strongly to input voltage that needs tweaking.


----------



## v1ral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> As Mr-Dark and the OP noted, LLC affects input voltage under load for Haswell chips.
> 
> My preference is to first find a stable setting, and move up from there. How much more voltage do I need to use to get some resemblance of stability? If I'm up 0.1v and no change, then I think that points strongly to input voltage that needs tweaking.


An this should be raised?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> An this should be raised?


If you're talking about LLC, I don't think it really matters. I set it so that the input voltage is roughly what I set into the bios under load.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> If you're talking about LLC, I don't think it really matters. I set it so that the input voltage is roughly what I set into the bios under load.


this, I just leave llc on auto.


----------



## qhash

is OCing of a 4790k possible on the B85? I read everywhere that it is not, but how it differs from OCing G3258 then?


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qhash*
> 
> is OCing of a 4790k possible on the B85? I read everywhere that it is not, but how it differs from OCing G3258 then?


B85 is a budget series of boards. I wouldn't expect much, if any, overclocking ability out of it.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> B85 is a budget series of boards. I wouldn't expect much, if any, overclocking ability out of it.


Depends on the specific board and bios. I have a asrock h87 pro4 running a 4670k at 4.4ghz in my emby sig rig.

It only allows overclocking on certain bios. Intel released microcode that blocked it. So it has to be on a specific bios and win7/8 to oc.

Some b85 boards have decent vrm. It only takes a decent quality 4 phase for my i5 to get to 4.4. I had my g3258 at 4.7ghz on the same board.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Depends on the specific board and bios. I have a asrock h87 pro4 running a 4670k at 4.4ghz in my emby sig rig.
> 
> It only allows overclocking on certain bios. Intel released microcode that blocked it. So it gas to be on a specific bios and win7/8 to oc.


Ok then, I stand corrected.


----------



## jdorje

My g3258 is at 3.9 on a b85. Intel does try to block the overclock though and it was necessary to mod win 10 to allow it. The board is only 2 phase though.

Would overclocking an i5 or i7 be any different? Dunno. 2 phase would be even more limiting though.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Ok then, I stand corrected.


what you said was very true of non "z" mobos on the 1155 socket.


----------



## v1ral

Is LLC the as Vdroop?


----------



## v1ral

Any thoughts on this?
Sorry for quoting myself
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> Well doesn't volts fluctuate as clocks get higher for some CPUs?
> 
> While I was testing input voltages I kept it at 1.9 while upping vcore +.05, so 1.35-1.45 so that's quite a few steps. I need 1.299 for 4.8Ghz max temps for that is 82c *after Delid* and for 4.7Ghz I need 1.213 max temps for that was I believe 76c or something again after delid. Then while keeping my 4.8Ghz input voltages*which is at 1.85* I tried upping vcore the same manor as with 1.9 volts for input voltages still no luck.
> 
> For comparisons sake
> x47/x40
> 1.213 VID
> 1.15 Vring *started with 1.2 then lowered it till I failt x264 25 runs*
> 1.75 Input voltage/VCCIN
> 
> x48/x40
> 1.299 VID
> 1.2 Vring*stock/auto haven't lowered this YET*
> 1.85 Input/VCCIN
> 
> Memory is XMP and everything else is either at default values and/or auto.
> 
> IF these setting indicate a pattern then I'd prolly need +.05-.09 to get to the next multi*prolly wrong decimal points*, but you get my drift.


----------



## qhash

basing on what others said about my example, you need to raise Vin


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> Any thoughts on this?
> Sorry for quoting myself


Did you somehow miss the responses that you got about it?


----------



## Dyaems

Quick question, does the latest x264 work with Windows 10? I requested someone to test temps through the use of x264 and he said it does not work on his computer using Windows 10.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> Quick question, does the latest x264 work with Windows 10? I requested someone to test temps through the use of x264 and he said it does not work on his computer using Windows 10.


This was just discussed in the Devils Canion Club forum. It works.
Quote:


> If you have the whole v5.0.1 package, I had to copy avisynth.dll and DevIL.dll into my C:/Windows/System32 directory. I then ran the Run Benchmark VBScript script file and it worked for me. Good luck!


Haven't tried it for the newer version.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> This was just discussed in the Devils Canion Club forum. It works.
> Haven't tried it for the newer version.


The x264 v5 package is awful! You shouldn't use that, just use the one in the OP

People are way too willing to run 5 year old stuff with old instruction sets or bad test packages (x264, "ibt") when it actually matters


----------



## Dyaems

Anyone who is using Windows 10 can test if the newest version works? Haven't upgraded mine, still deciding


----------



## tdbone1

ok guys i need some help dialing this I7-4770k in past 4.2GHz
right now im basically at bios default and changed:
cpu multi 42x
cache multi 39x
cpu volts 1.275
cache volts 1.2v
vcin 1.9v

i can run like that all day long 24/7 with no problems....been like this for a few months as its my only way i boot and run windows.

100% stable with as5 between delidded die and ihs then i put as5 between ihs and h100i pump
really surprised about how much the clu really did drop the temps.

anyhow ive always considered this as a bad overclocker because my system before this one was asus maximus vii gene (rog board) and a different i7 4770k i had.

while attempting to put thermal paste on that delidded cpu i messed up and paste went into socket somehow and anyhow fried the chip and mb

i got replacements of mb and a different 4770k
i did very little overclock testing but i did try a lil and with that chip on that board it was 4.2ghz @ 1.275 also
i sold that mb and got me this asus z97i-plus and it is not a bad lil board. it has 6vrm's or w/e
anyhow i think this chip is not a "bad overclocker chip" even though it is made from the country that is known for having the bad overclockers.

ok.
sorry for babbling just wanted to give some history.

i think this chip with this mb (didnt test with the gene) is limited either by power setting somewhere or mostly what i think is the area on the cpu that communicates with the memory

mch or imc or w/e its called i think that is my barrier or either my cpu power limit setting is.

im pretty sure im at a barrier but i dont think it is vcore for the cpu.

can someone help me out with the irregular settings for a mitx that has 6power stages / vrm's w/e?
the help isnt going to be for vcore or cache volts or vcin (1.9v currently set by me)

my memory is only 1600mhz and nothing fancy

i changed a setting for memory current or power in bios to 110% and linx (which is what i been testing with mostly) actually ran a tiny bit further.

with that setting at 100% no matter what vcore i set at...even up to 1.36v linx would freeze (computer freeze) almost within 5 seconds of hitting start button of linx

when i did change memory current/power to 110% linx ran probably 2x as long.

again these are going to be special settings i believe and the person who tells me them will probably know since i have 6 phase power only and not 12 or 16 phase maybe that would make a difference with my power settings somewhere compared to the big boards that dont have to worry about it.

cant wait to hear some feedback. i dont think this is a bad overclocker. i think its misjudged or maybe i misjudged because i got these as replacements and went from gene rog board to this non-rog board

idk.
i lost but i got great temps and i think i can apply alot of volts if needed so i should be able to get some kind of stable at least for a couple tests above 4.2ghz

here is a picture of occt and volts while running short time just so you could see my volts etc..
hwmonitor pro stopped working because it wants me to register and im not paying $19.99 a year bull crap for a single user
not when i can find other apps even my default asus pc probe. dont want to install that garbage either.
so i picked occt
heres a pic


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> Anyone who is using Windows 10 can test if the newest version works? Haven't upgraded mine, still deciding


Just downloaded from OP and confirmed v2.06 works just fine in my win 10.


----------



## tdbone1

i just tested v2.06 on windows 10 x64 with 4770k and it appears to run but i exited as i cant run a 24hr test right at this moment

please refer to my previous post for anyone who wants to help me


----------



## tdbone1

ok guys new info and i have to say im pretty sure very happy. this was my first test and many more to do
CLU between die and ihs and CLU between ihs and h100i pump on 4770k 42x multi 1.275v. same as my previous picture
like i say more pics to come and going to be hard to replicate with the other pics i took in this thread because hrwonitor pro trial ran out.
there is another program similar to it i will try and find.
i think its hardware info 64

anyhow heres a lil more info
when i decided to apply more of my 1mg $15.00 CLU to the ihs and h100i i thought i would at least have one more application at the very least.
it coverd my ihs barely.
all i did before that was do my die and not even my die lid.
anyhow wow. $15.00 for 1 application basically

here is CLU and CLU


here is a more apples to apples

clu+as5


1 more comparitive
this time bf4
clu+as5


clu+clu


1 more thing
with as5 between die and ihs and as5 between ihs and h100i i would go over 90C and i would stop test immediately

clu+clu


wow!

now will someone please help me get 4.5GHz i know it can do it.
temps are super awesome.
it ususally freezes on linx in beginning
might not be able to use same power settings as good boards with lots of vrm's power phases so that might need to be taken into consideration.

i tried 4.4GHz 44x multi with vcore 1.36 and it didnt like linx just like if it was at 1.275.
freeze system right away.

i mentioned before i fooled with a setting in digi+ having to do with dram current.
i bumped it to 110% and linx did run just a bit longer then normal before it froze.

i to scared to go higher on that setting because my ram isnt real good ram like that i dont think.

is there a way to up the cpu end instead of the dram end?
isnt there a specific setting for the mch or imc or w/e its called but has to do with the part that talks to the memory?
thanks for any help
im not giving up on this chip yet.


----------



## blaze2210

You used the entire syringe just on the die and on top of the IHS? How were you applying it? With *a single syringe* of CLP, I covered the top of my GPU die twice, applied it to my CPU die twice, applied it to my brother's GPU die, used it to cover 3 shunt resistors on two separate occasions (so basically 6 resistors), and I even put a drop on the top of a soda can to see what it does to aluminum (makes it brittle basically) - and I still have plenty more left.

When I first used it, the rubber plunger is at ~16:


How much I currently have left of that syringe, it's at ~11:


----------



## tdbone1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> You used the entire syringe just on the die and on top of the IHS? How were you applying it? With *a single syringe* of CLP, I covered the top of my GPU die twice, applied it to my CPU die twice, applied it to my brother's GPU die, used it to cover 3 shunt resistors on two separate occasions (so basically 6 resistors), and I even put a drop on the top of a soda can to see what it does to aluminum (makes it brittle basically) - and I still have plenty more left.
> 
> When I first used it, the rubber plunger is at ~16:
> 
> 
> How much I currently have left of that syringe, it's at ~11:


yep that was the exact one i bought off ebay. (except mine is ultra)
it was filled with air pockets.
you could here it popping when i pushed out the clu

i already left the guy i bought off of on ebay positive feedback because it got here so quick.

i spread it so thin on the ihs (with paint brush) that i almost couldnt get it covered all the way.
anyhow i bet i didnt even get a full 1g in the tube.

my temps are awesome though but i cant try direct die mount now because i dont have enough to do that and do it all over again in case i didnt like it.

grrr.
really good stuff though.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdbone1*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ok guys new info and i have to say im pretty sure very happy. this was my first test and many more to do
> CLU between die and ihs and CLU between ihs and h100i pump on 4770k 42x multi 1.275v. same as my previous picture
> like i say more pics to come and going to be hard to replicate with the other pics i took in this thread because hrwonitor pro trial ran out.
> there is another program similar to it i will try and find.
> i think its hardware info 64
> 
> anyhow heres a lil more info
> when i decided to apply more of my 1mg $15.00 CLU to the ihs and h100i i thought i would at least have one more application at the very least.
> it coverd my ihs barely.
> all i did before that was do my die and not even my die lid.
> anyhow wow. $15.00 for 1 application basically
> 
> here is CLU and CLU
> 
> 
> here is a more apples to apples
> 
> clu+as5
> 
> 
> 1 more comparitive
> this time bf4
> clu+as5
> 
> 
> clu+clu
> 
> 
> 1 more thing
> with as5 between die and ihs and as5 between ihs and h100i i would go over 90C and i would stop test immediately
> 
> clu+clu
> 
> 
> wow!
> 
> 
> 
> now will someone please help me get 4.5GHz i know it can do it.
> temps are super awesome.
> it ususally freezes on linx in beginning
> might not be able to use same power settings as good boards with lots of vrm's power phases so that might need to be taken into consideration.
> 
> i tried 4.4GHz 44x multi with vcore 1.36 and it didnt like linx just like if it was at 1.275.
> freeze system right away.
> 
> i mentioned before i fooled with a setting in digi+ having to do with dram current.
> i bumped it to 110% and linx did run just a bit longer then normal before it froze.
> 
> i to scared to go higher on that setting because my ram isnt real good ram like that i dont think.
> 
> is there a way to up the cpu end instead of the dram end?
> isnt there a specific setting for the mch or imc or w/e its called but has to do with the part that talks to the memory?
> thanks for any help
> im not giving up on this chip yet.


Try upping your vcore to 1.3v your Input to 2.0(lower later) and your cache multiplier to 35 at 1.05v (raise later). i'd reccomend stopping using linx and p25 as they are "heat vampires" try x264 as the OP suggests or I use OCCT:Linpack with 90% ram. I left my ram as XMP, but you can set it to 1600 and manually OC later if you can get better core clock doing that. As for your board settings, check out THIS LINK. It has a good list of suggested settings for each mfg. I didnt worry about disableing cstates or eist, but some ppl recommend it.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdbone1*
> 
> yep that was the exact one i bought off ebay. (except mine is ultra)
> it was filled with air pockets.
> you could here it popping when i pushed out the clu
> 
> i already left the guy i bought off of on ebay positive feedback because it got here so quick.
> 
> i spread it so thin on the ihs (with paint brush) that i almost couldnt get it covered all the way.
> anyhow i bet i didnt even get a full 1g in the tube.
> 
> my temps are awesome though but i cant try direct die mount now because i dont have enough to do that and do it all over again in case i didnt like it.
> 
> grrr.
> really good stuff though.


That really sucks, sounds like the seller may have sold a used tube, but pulled the plunger back to where it was. On the bright side, at least you had enough for an application.


----------



## tdbone1

going from 42x cpu multi @ 1.275 to get to 44x stable i had to go up to 1.3875v

i think im stable.
6hrs of x264 v2.06
ibt avx2 10 passes standard
linx 769mb ram
bf4 1080P low
3dmark 11
3dmark firestrike

anyhow thats a pretty big jump in volts.

should i go higher volts to try and reach more GHz?
is every test i ran cpu temp never went above 80C so i think i have a lil more play in the volts right?


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdbone1*
> 
> going from 42x cpu multi @ 1.275 to get to 44x stable i had to go up to 1.3875v
> 
> i think im stable.
> 6hrs of x264 v2.06
> ibt avx2 10 passes standard
> linx 769mb ram
> bf4 1080P low
> 3dmark 11
> 3dmark firestrike
> 
> anyhow thats a pretty big jump in volts.
> 
> should i go higher volts to try and reach more GHz?
> is every test i ran cpu temp never went above 80C so i think i have a lil more play in the volts right?


Its up to what you are comfortable with. There isn't enough information out there about voltage vs longevity of haswell chips that I've found. Intel says stay under 1.45 on air, though many will say that is too high. I keep mine under at 1.300v and 75C max cause I want to guarantee a 5 year life (again no info to back that idea up). Just know with electronics in general, the harder you push them, the shorter their lifespan will be.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> Its up to what you are comfortable with. There isn't enough information out there about voltage vs longevity of haswell chips that I've found. Intel says stay under 1.45 on air, though many will say that is too high. I keep mine under at 1.300v and 75C max cause I want to guarantee a 5 year life (again no info to back that idea up). Just know with electronics in general, the harder you push them, the shorter their lifespan will be.


Gotta agree with you. I can run 4.5Ghz around 1.190V, 4.6Ghz 1.250V and 4.7Ghz 1.3V. Still i only use 4.5Ghz for daily, lower temp & lower voltage = Happy Cpu


----------



## tdbone1

is it normal to go from 1.275 for 4.2ghz to 1.3875 for 4.4ghz (42x multi to 44x multi) also when at 42x i had as5 on delidded die with as5 between ihs and h100i also to 44x with clu between die and ihs and clu between ihs and h100i?

just dont seem like it would take +.110v and less 10C to get to 44x.

i think there is a different setting i should be able to do to gradually ramp up volts instead of having to jump that far and lower the temps that much just to get 200mhz more from cpu multi 42x to 44x


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdbone1*
> 
> is it normal to go from 1.275 for 4.2ghz to 1.3875 for 4.4ghz (42x multi to 44x multi) also when at 42x i had as5 on delidded die with as5 between ihs and h100i also to 44x with clu between die and ihs and clu between ihs and h100i?
> 
> just dont seem like it would take +.110v and less 10C to get to 44x.
> 
> i think there is a different setting i should be able to do to gradually ramp up volts instead of having to jump that far and lower the temps that much just to get 200mhz more from cpu multi 42x to 44x


If you look at the spreadsheet in the OP, some 4770s do take that much voltage to get to 4.4. It sounds like you might have gotten a below average chip. You didn't mention the voltage neede for 4.3, but the higher you push the clocks, the further the voltage needed scales.


----------



## tdbone1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> If you look at the spreadsheet in the OP, some 4770s do take that much voltage to get to 4.4. It sounds like you might have gotten a below average chip. You didn't mention the voltage neede for 4.3, but the higher you push the clocks, the further the voltage needed scales.


oh ive looked at that spreadsheet and none are as high as mine at 44x cpu multi.

so i would just happen to have the worst chip in that whole spread sheet.....i doubt it i mean yea it could be true but i doubt it.

in all those extra asus bios settings it feels like im missing another setting besides volts.

im getting around that extra setting by forcing more volts but i bet there is a different setting that would allow me to reduce my volts and change the other extra setting instead.

1.3875v for cpu at 44x?
that is the highest there is in that chart for that multi. (if i submitted my restults that is)


----------



## qhash

You know, someone has to be at the very end







no offence. I will post back what my 4690k will do. Most probably I will not even hit x43 as I have MSI B85I mITX.. :/


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdbone1*
> 
> oh ive looked at that spreadsheet and none are as high as mine at 44x cpu multi.
> 
> so i would just happen to have the worst chip in that whole spread sheet.....i doubt it i mean yea it could be true but i doubt it.
> 
> in all those extra asus bios settings it feels like im missing another setting besides volts.
> 
> im getting around that extra setting by forcing more volts but i bet there is a different setting that would allow me to reduce my volts and change the other extra setting instead.
> 
> 1.3875v for cpu at 44x?
> that is the highest there is in that chart for that multi. (if i submitted my restults that is)


Is this the same 4770k that you used to get 4.6 @1.3v, then messed up delidding it?? In your previous posts you mentioned stressing it at 1.4 volts and repeatedly hitting 90C while using the onboard video. I think you hay have done some damage to it trying to get the "most out of it". If that is the case, there is no ammount of BIOS tweaking that can fix it. Sorry mate.


----------



## tdbone1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> Is this the same 4770k that you used to get 4.6 @1.3v, then messed up delidding it?? In your previous posts you mentioned stressing it at 1.4 volts and repeatedly hitting 90C while using the onboard video. I think you hay have done some damage to it trying to get the "most out of it". If that is the case, there is no ammount of BIOS tweaking that can fix it. Sorry mate.


dont think this is the same chip.

yea this different chip.
the chip i messed up delidding was a great chip.

this one has always been stubborn but i think its a good chip in a bad chip disguise.

it runs stable 4.2GHz @ 1.275 and also stable @ 1.3875 for 4.4GHz

i have always felt there is some other setting that has to do with "POWER" or "Total Power" that is limiting it somehow.

what is the setting for upping (the part of the cpu that talks directly to the memory)?

im betting its that intel memory controller that really needs the volts and not the ia cores or cpu vcore.....

certainly someone knows the settings besides just vcore/vrin/ia core....

there are tons of asus setting in DIGI Power + etc...


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdbone1*
> 
> dont think this is the same chip.
> 
> yea this different chip.
> the chip i messed up delidding was a great chip.
> 
> this one has always been stubborn but i think its a good chip in a bad chip disguise.
> 
> it runs stable 4.2GHz @ 1.275 and also stable @ 1.3875 for 4.4GHz
> 
> i have always felt there is some other setting that has to do with "POWER" or "Total Power" that is limiting it somehow.
> 
> what is the setting for upping (the part of the cpu that talks directly to the memory)?
> 
> im betting its that intel memory controller that really needs the volts and not the ia cores or cpu vcore.....
> 
> certainly someone knows the settings besides just vcore/vrin/ia core....
> 
> there are tons of asus setting in DIGI Power + etc...


[email protected] is not good numbers or promising.

You can try upping ram voltage, or IO digital/Io analog which is probably what you are talking about. But these are only going to help you once you hit the voltage wall at a high overclock, to eke out the next multiplier. If you're at [email protected] you only have a few multipliers above that regardless.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdbone1*
> 
> dont think this is the same chip.
> 
> yea this different chip.
> the chip i messed up delidding was a great chip.
> 
> this one has always been stubborn but i think its a good chip in a bad chip disguise.
> 
> it runs stable 4.2GHz @ 1.275 and also stable @ 1.3875 for 4.4GHz
> 
> i have always felt there is some other setting that has to do with "POWER" or "Total Power" that is limiting it somehow.
> 
> what is the setting for upping (the part of the cpu that talks directly to the memory)?
> 
> im betting its that intel memory controller that really needs the volts and not the ia cores or cpu vcore.....
> 
> certainly someone knows the settings besides just vcore/vrin/ia core....
> 
> there are tons of asus setting in DIGI Power + etc...


I think you are talking about the ring voltage. That is the voltage provided to the uncore. Your uncore has your on-die memory controller in it.


----------



## Zantrill

Subbed


----------



## tdbone1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> I think you are talking about the ring voltage. That is the voltage provided to the uncore. Your uncore has your on-die memory controller in it.


here is a video of the bios settings im talking about concerning the "external digi power" area for my motherboard (Asus Z97I-Plus)
at the 3:30 secs you can see he goes into that area on the video.

https://youtu.be/L_OO5SLKxhk?t=210

it could be ring bus or uncore im not sure.

all i know is 4.2GHz seems high @ 1.275 and 4.4GHz @ 1.387v is also high

i seen in the video i linked above hes at 1.35v "adaptive" for the cpu @ 48x
(must be nice)

anyhow at 3:30 into that video is the area im talking about.
i think for alot of bigger boards with more voltage phases that those settings could probably be left at default but since mine is a smaller board with less phases maybe i need to adjust something in that area?

idk
the computer boots fine at less voltages it just wont pass stuff like linx or ibt or p95 where it uses lots of memory.
my ram is not high end memory and is pc1600 @ 1.5v
i read when increasing the cpu frequency it automatically adds more volts to the IMC and that if there is a voltage gap of over 0.6v difference between that and something else that it is not good.

do i need to set my dram voltage (1.5v) higher when i do not overclock my ram? i just leave ram at ddr3 pc 1600 in bios and @ 1.5v default

anyhow i feel i shouldnt need to push that much volts into the cpu for 4.4ghz when it boots into windows 10 and seems fine except when i do memory intense stuff.
anyhow do i need to adjust any of the stuff in the digi power area at 3:30 into the video since my board only has 6 phase power design?


----------



## blaze2210

For overclocking Haswell, unless you're running a high memory OC, you really only need to mess with the Vrin, VID, and cache voltages. There is a delta of about 0.4-0.6 that should be maintained between the VID and the Vrin.

Have you read the guide on the first page of this thread? There's a section that talks about this....


----------



## tdbone1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> For overclocking Haswell, unless you're running a high memory OC, you really only need to mess with the Vrin, VID, and cache voltages. There is a delta of about 0.4-0.6 that should be maintained between the VID and the Vrin.
> 
> Have you read the guide on the first page of this thread? There's a section that talks about this....


yes i have read the guide on the 1st page and read the part about the 0.4 diff.

no that is not what im talking about









i read that by overclocking haswell with the cpu multi atumatically applies more volts to the imc (if i remember correctly) and that the difference between that and the Dram voltage setting should not be greater then 0.6v

hmmmm i could go try and find the spec but i think its from something that looked like the intel haswell data sheet if i remember correctly.

those special settings i linked to in the above youtuvbe video...
anyone mess with that area or the digital and anlalog IA/IO or whatever its called?

dont forget i dont have good ram at all.
pc 1600 1.5v

it just seems like the wall on this chip isnt the cpu area where it does its calculation it seems like the wall is on the memory controller side

in the very beginning of the video he has his AI Tweaker settings set to Manual and Adaptive cpu voltage

my bios setting is set to XMP profile and i select do not use asus overclock thing at that time.
i usually only set cpu multi 44x, vcore 1.3875v manual and my vcin = 1.9v

what would be nice is if you guys update to your latest bios and take a small tour of your bios settings your using on your haswell (with your phone) and then upload it and say your ram and cpu.

i guess my question is does the raising of the cpu multi freq increase the voltage automatically one one side of the imc and therefore would need to raise the dram voltage to stay within the 0.6v?
have you ever had to raise your dram voltage to complete ibt or linx when not overclocking your ram and overclocking cpu with cpu multi only?
thanks

i think i find a link to what im talking about
http://www.tomshardware.com/answers/id-1719438/haswell-memory-voltage-question.html
Quote:


> Really, Intel is very spec oriented, JEDEC originally called for 1.5 on DDR3 (and also took DDR3 ONLY to 1600), Intel calls for DRAM voltage and MC (memory controller) voltage to remain within 0.6 of one another...At stock 1333/1600, the CPU generally run a MC voltage of slightly under 0.10 depending on the mobo...when OCing the the CPU the MC voltage rises allowing also for higher voltage DRAM... I myself won't touch sticks 1866 or lower that run 1.65, or 1600 running 1.6....2133 is about the sweet spot for DRAM at 1.6 to 1.65, though lower is still better, and it has no ill effect on effectiveness if the sticks are slected and set up correctly


----------



## blaze2210

Yeah, cuz what do I know with my 4670K that I put up to 4.7ghz (when its colder outside), and my RAM OC'd to 2133mhz? You must be right, carry on.... Trying to help you get past the point you're stuck at.

I'm trying to tell you that those voltages you're focused on don't come into play unless you have a high memory OC, like 2400+. The 0.6 delta doesn't apply to the RAM voltage, it applies to the VRin and the VID.


----------



## tdbone1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Yeah, cuz what do I know with my 4670K that I put up to 4.7ghz (when its colder outside), and my RAM OC'd to 2133mhz? You must be right, carry on.... Trying to help you get past the point you're stuck at.
> 
> I'm trying to tell you that those voltages you're focused on don't come into play unless you have a high memory OC, like 2400+. The 0.6 delta doesn't apply to the RAM voltage, it applies to the VRin and the VID.


by your statement..."what do i know with my 4670K that i put up to 4.7GHz".....?
i have my other 4770k up to 4.7GHz but im not claiming to be expert.

all im doing is reading. you can tell by my posts on these forums and the link i provided above about 0.6v?

did you see the link also above for the youtube video i posted?
that guy is in those settings and it is not about memory.
i bet you either missed my links i posted or probably thing you already know what its about and didnt watch it.

all im trying to do is gather as much info as possible and that includes yours too which i think you might know what your talking about but not sure yet.

still researching.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdbone1*
> 
> by your statement..."what do i know with my 4670K that i put up to 4.7GHz".....?
> i have my other 4770k up to 4.7GHz but im not claiming to be expert.
> 
> all im doing is reading. you can tell by my posts on these forums and the link i provided above about 0.6v?
> 
> did you see the link also above for the youtube video i posted?
> that guy is in those settings and it is not about memory.
> i bet you either missed my links i posted or probably thing you already know what its about and didnt watch it.
> 
> all im trying to do is gather as much info as possible and that includes yours too which i think you might know what your talking about but not sure yet.
> 
> still researching.


I never claimed to be an expert either. Enjoy your reading and researching then. Having more info is a good thing. I read every Haswell resource I could possibly find when I got my chip, as well as reading every single post in this thread, all of the posts in the thread for my motherboard, and a bunch of other entire threads. If you're looking for OC info on Haswell, it wouldn't be a bad idea for you to do the same.


----------



## v1ral

I hope someone can help me.
I've been trying to get a 4.9Ghz overclock and I can't seem to pass x264 v.2.06.
This is what I've done so far.
Settings:
CPU 4790K delid CLU/Thermal Grizzly

I've tried vcore in bios ranging from 1.35-1.45 stopped at 1.45 temps went to 95c
VCCIN 1.8-2.2 volts
Uncore is stock 4000Mhz
Memory xmp and manual 9-9-9-24 2t 1.5volts

These are my settings that pass realbench bench test x10
Vcore 1.40 volts
Vccin 1.95 volts
Uncore auto *1.2 volts 4000Mhz
Mem. XMP 9-9-9-24 2t 1.5volts
Temps MAX 85c
Vdroop 100%
Everything else is on Auto and power savings disabled.

My approach with overclocking:
Pass Realbench benchmark tests 10 times *all options checked*, to get a rough idea of volts I need, save settings in bios and continue.
4 hours of Realbench stress test
25 runs of x264 V2.06

Am I at a wall with my chip?
Thoughts?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> I hope someone can help me.
> I've been trying to get a 4.9Ghz overclock and I can't seem to pass x264 v.2.06.
> This is what I've done so far.
> Settings:
> CPU 4790K delid CLU/Thermal Grizzly
> 
> I've tried vcore in bios ranging from 1.35-1.45 stopped at 1.45 temps went to 95c
> VCCIN 1.8-2.2 volts
> Uncore is stock 4000Mhz
> Memory xmp and manual 9-9-9-24 2t 1.5volts
> 
> These are my settings that pass realbench bench test x10
> Vcore 1.40 volts
> Vccin 1.95 volts
> Uncore auto *1.2 volts 4000Mhz
> Mem. XMP 9-9-9-24 2t 1.5volts
> Temps MAX 85c
> Vdroop 100%
> Everything else is on Auto and power savings disabled.
> 
> My approach with overclocking:
> Pass Realbench benchmark tests 10 times *all options checked*, to get a rough idea of volts I need, save settings in bios and continue.
> 4 hours of Realbench stress test
> 25 runs of x264 V2.06
> 
> Am I at a wall with my chip?
> Thoughts?


What errors are you getting?


----------



## v1ral

BSOD.txt 2k .txt file

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> What errors are you getting?


I'm getting the watchdog error, which I think is raise Vcore.

Would I need as much as 1.5x vcore to reach 4.9Ghz?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> I'm getting the watchdog error, which I think is raise Vcore.


It's not neccesarily. Vcore can pop up 124, 101, 9c (watchdog is 101) but if you have too low input voltage for the vcore you have selected, you can get continous 101's without other errors. To fix that, you lower vcore as much as reasonably possible and raise input voltage AFAIK.

For a starting voltage, try 0.05vcore above what you needed to pass that test on 48x


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> BSOD.txt 2k .txt file
> 
> I'm getting the watchdog error, which I think is raise Vcore.
> 
> Would I need as much as 1.5x vcore to reach 4.9Ghz?


Shot in the dark, but try a lower input voltage. Start at 1.50v and work up in 0.05v increments. It's a long shot, but it has worked for others. I'll try to find the link that discussed lowering Input voltage above 4.9GHz.

Heres the link that discussed it...
http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=108373


----------



## v1ral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> It's not neccesarily. Vcore can pop up 124, 101, 9c (watchdog is 101) but if you have too low input voltage for the vcore you have selected, you can get continous 101's without other errors. To fix that, you lower vcore as much as reasonably possible and raise input voltage AFAIK.
> 
> For a starting voltage, try 0.05vcore above what you needed to pass that test on 48x


What should i start with on yhe other voltages


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> What should i start with on yhe other voltages


I think start at vcore 0.05v above last multi, input voltage 0.1 above (then raise higher without changing vcore if only getting 101's)


----------



## v1ral

I am trying a different approach for my 4.9Ghz overclock I have put ram at 1333mhz and using XTU. How viable is XTU?
I did a 9 hour test but failed at the last hour mark*I believe* with the same watchdog error.
Settings started with lower vcore at 1.35 max temps was 83℃.

Questions for you guys, how does x264 and DRY different from each other?
While stress testing I thought x264 is a cool stress test I know compared to p95 and IBT, but how is it a cool stress test? I've reapplied TIM numerous times but off by a few degrees each time.

Should I just stop testing 4.9Ghz and stick to 4.8Ghz or heck even 4.7Ghz.
Should I try and up my cache ratio or up y Ram speeds?


----------



## Phantomas 007

What it will be the max for the following set up Z87 Hero/4770k/ Kingston 2400MHz 4*4 ? Someone with the same specs to share settings ?


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> I am trying a different approach for my 4.9Ghz overclock I have put ram at 1333mhz and using XTU. How viable is XTU?
> I did a 9 hour test but failed at the last hour mark*I believe* with the same watchdog error.
> Settings started with lower vcore at 1.35 max temps was 83℃.
> 
> Questions for you guys, how does x264 and DRY different from each other?
> While stress testing I thought x264 is a cool stress test I know compared to p95 and IBT, but how is it a cool stress test? I've reapplied TIM numerous times but off by a few degrees each time.
> 
> Should I just stop testing 4.9Ghz and stick to 4.8Ghz or heck even 4.7Ghz.
> Should I try and up my cache ratio or up y Ram speeds?


It really depends on what you will be using the PC for. If you will be primarily gaming, IMO 30 min of stressing is enough as games are typically not heavy on cpu. If you will be doing rendering for many hours, then you should stress for a few hours at least. I don't understand your question about x264 and I don't know what DRY is. As has been suggested numerous times, you should use x264, realbench, or occt for stressing. If I were you I would just be happy with 4.8. I got my cache stable to 42x with 4.8GHz core at 1.050 ring. You should set your ram to XMP, unless you want to spend time tweaking it, but XMP was optimal in my case.


----------



## alltheGHz

I feel like I have a crappy 5820k, I was only able to get mine up to 3.7 ghz at the stock voltages, is that normal?


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> I feel like I have a crappy 5820k, I was only able to get mine up to 3.7 ghz at the stock voltages, is that normal?


I got my old one up to 3.9Ghz or so i believe. That one could do 4.5Ghz 1.215V, 4.625Ghz 1.270V and 4.75Ghz 1.330V.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> I feel like I have a crappy 5820k, I was only able to get mine up to 3.7 ghz at the stock voltages, is that normal?


That should be asked in the Haswell-E thread, but saying stock voltage doesn't give us any valuable information. You shouldn't let your mobo determine your voltages if your trying to manually OC, they usually either over or under-volt the core, uncore, and inputs. Set them on manual and figure out what works specifically for your chip and cooler setup as per the guides.


----------



## alltheGHz

Thanks guys, I was not aware of the stock voltages determining the chip and being in the wrong club, sorry.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> Thanks guys, I was not aware of the stock voltages determining the chip and being in the wrong club, sorry.


S'all good. Were here to help.


----------



## Unknownm

Have I hit the voltage limit for my 4690k?

4.5Ghz @ 1.275v & 4.1Ghz UC @ 1.130v. Stable under stress programs (8-12 hours) prime95, IntelXTU, OCCT

However pushing 4600mhz @ 1.3v and 3.6Ghz UC @ 1.130v and it fails couple minutes. Applying 1.325v allows me to push prime95 for 20-30 minutes before failing. Adding more input voltage (1.95v) does nothing at all! am I applying the wrong settings to push 4.6Ghz or is it really at the limit of overclocking?


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> Have I hit the voltage limit for my 4690k?
> 
> 4.5Ghz @ 1.275v & 4.1Ghz UC @ 1.130v. Stable under stress programs (8-12 hours) prime95, IntelXTU, OCCT
> 
> However pushing 4600mhz @ 1.3v and 3.6Ghz UC @ 1.130v and it fails couple minutes. Applying 1.325v allows me to push prime95 for 20-30 minutes before failing. Adding more input voltage (1.95v) does nothing at all! am I applying the wrong settings to push 4.6Ghz or is it really at the limit of overclocking?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I would say don't use prime95 and see if you have the same problem with x264 or realbench or even occt.


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> Have I hit the voltage limit for my 4690k?
> 
> 4.5Ghz @ 1.275v & 4.1Ghz UC @ 1.130v. Stable under stress programs (8-12 hours) prime95, IntelXTU, OCCT
> 
> However pushing 4600mhz @ 1.3v and 3.6Ghz UC @ 1.130v and it fails couple minutes. Applying 1.325v allows me to push prime95 for 20-30 minutes before failing. Adding more input voltage (1.95v) does nothing at all! am I applying the wrong settings to push 4.6Ghz or is it really at the limit of overclocking?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would say don't use prime95 and see if you have the same problem with x264 or realbench or even occt.
Click to expand...

Sorry forgot to note I've use Intel XTU & OCCT with 4.6Ghz settings and both fail on me. Have not used x264 benchmark as I have no idea where a link is.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> Sorry forgot to note I've use Intel XTU & OCCT with 4.6Ghz settings and both fail on me. Have not used x264 benchmark as I have no idea where a link is.


There is a link in the OP as it is the thread starter's recommended stress test.


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> Sorry forgot to note I've use Intel XTU & OCCT with 4.6Ghz settings and both fail on me. Have not used x264 benchmark as I have no idea where a link is.
> 
> 
> 
> There is a link in the OP as it is the thread starter's recommended stress test.
Click to expand...

ah thanks!

running realbench 2.4. Passes fine with 4.5Ghz, however I get BSOD 0x101 with 4.6Ghz @ 1.325v during the benchmark...


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> ah thanks!
> 
> running realbench 2.4. Passes fine with 4.5Ghz, however I get BSOD 0x101 with 4.6Ghz @ 1.325v during the benchmark...


Set 1.335vcore and play with your Input voltage (VCCIN) if you're only getting 0x0101 crashes. Going up or down can help. Try around 2.0 and also try lower values; make sure you have a medium-high level of LLC enabled for the Input voltage.


----------



## djennings314

Hey all, so I recently decided to start overclocking my 4670k. I know the basics of setting the multiplier in BIOS to where your target OC should be. Other than that, I'm pretty lost, mainly when it comes to things like voltage. I just ran prime95 for 3 hours @4.0ghz with no problems. Everything other than multiplier left on default/auto in BIOS. I know I should run it longer, maybe overnight, for best results but need the PC right now. I've added a screenshot of the HWMonitor profile. Temps look pretty good to me, but can anyone explain the voltage numbers I am seeing, and whether or not they look good. Thank you in advance. Forgot to add, cooler is a Hyper 212 Evo.

https://i.imgur.com/Vfj0y4U.jpg


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Set 1.335vcore and play with your Input voltage (VCCIN) if you're only getting 0x0101 crashes. Going up or down can help. Try around 2.0 and also try lower values; *make sure you have a medium-high level of LLC enabled for the Input voltage.*


Where would LLC option be for MSI z97?


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> Where would LLC option be for MSI z97?


Look in the DigitAll Power menu, that's where it is on my Z87-GD65. It should be the Vdroop offset control.


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> Where would LLC option be for MSI z97?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look in the DigitAll Power menu, that's where it is on my Z87-GD65. It should be the Vdroop offset control.
Click to expand...

ah than mine is already set at +100


----------



## tdbone1

when overclocking haswell cpu and adjusting the vccin does it make the VRM's get hotter?
when using hwinfo64 and look at "VR T1" and "VR T2" as in this pic im idle at 64C on both those.
when running P95 i can seasily see it climb to 100C



is this normal?

here is a nice table i found about the Z97 Chipsets
http://cdn.overclock.net/0/07/071b2d45_1.png

my board is the Asus Z97I-Plus

i just wonder if we really have to be careful with that vccin setting and if so does it directly affect the VR T1 and VR T2 temperatures and if so at what point do we need to be concerned?

thanks


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> ah than mine is already set at +100


Check out this link for other settings that might help. I didn't worry about the energy saving settings. Good for all motherboard manufacturers.

Workshop: How to overclock Haswell processors


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> ah than mine is already set at +100
> 
> 
> 
> Check out this link for other settings that might help. I didn't worry about the energy saving settings. Good for all motherboard manufacturers.
> 
> Workshop: How to overclock Haswell processors
Click to expand...

thank you! compared my bios settings to the link and found Two differences:

SVID Communication = Auto | Website: Disabled
Filter PLL: Auto | Website: Enabled

since both are on auto they could of already been on the recommend setting but to be safe I set them both. The only option I'm unclear about is:

"VR 12VIN OCP Expander"

Maximum value of 63a (assuming amps) and currently set on Auto. Could selecting higher number give better overclock? will setting to 63a fry or kill my board? or maybe leave it on auto?


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> thank you! compared my bios settings to the link and found Two differences:
> 
> SVID Communication = Auto | Website: Disabled
> Filter PLL: Auto | Website: Enabled
> 
> since both are on auto they could of already been on the recommend setting but to be safe I set them both. The only option I'm unclear about is:
> 
> "VR 12VIN OCP Expander"
> 
> Maximum value of 63a (assuming amps) and currently set on Auto. Could selecting higher number give better overclock? will setting to 63a fry or kill my board? or maybe leave it on auto?


I'm assuming you would multiply that by your input voltage. As long as your mobo and cpu cooler can handle the heat you will be fine. My cpu package hits 118W while stressing. Assuming you were at 2.0Vinput x 63A, you would be at max 126W for your cpu package. That is purely a guess though.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdbone1*
> 
> when overclocking haswell cpu and adjusting the vccin does it make the VRM's get hotter?
> when using hwinfo64 and look at "VR T1" and "VR T2" as in this pic im idle at 64C on both those.
> when running P95 i can seasily see it climb to 100C
> 
> 
> 
> is this normal?
> 
> here is a nice table i found about the Z97 Chipsets
> http://cdn.overclock.net/0/07/071b2d45_1.png
> 
> my board is the Asus Z97I-Plus
> 
> i just wonder if we really have to be careful with that vccin setting and if so does it directly affect the VR T1 and VR T2 temperatures and if so at what point do we need to be concerned?
> 
> thanks


VRM temps are not a problem on many boards but yours sounds hot.

If you run Prime95 small FFT or linpack, you'll get much much higher power draws than other loads which will directly affect VRM temps too


----------



## NIK1

Vdroop Offset Control,is it best to leave this setting on auto,mine is on auto and with 4.8 at 1.255v set in bios,when stressing vcore hits 1.280v.I took it off auto and set it to the med setting and blue screend when stressing,its ok at Extreme +95% setting though when stressing.Just curious on whats best for this setting..


----------



## tdbone1

asus z97i-plus and delid 4770k with clu between die and ihs and clu between ihs and h100i pump block.
xmp profile selected in bios BUT with NO "Asus Multicore Enhancement"

42x cpu multi
39x cache
(i cant remember if vccin is auto or 1.9)

1st pic is idle


2nd pic occt cpu no linpack no avx (5mins)


3rd image occt cpu with linpack, avx and 90%memory (5mins)


4th pic p95 small fft (5mins)


5th pic BF4 1080P ultra


questions:
cpu package 77 watts (this goes alot higher if i enable asus multi-core enhancement.
temps look great i think (at least for cpu)

main concern is those vrm's at 100C
i have h100i in bitfenix case with rad mounted at top
i have 2 of the original fans lined up in push pull
i have 2 of the bitfenix fans also lined up in push pull
(lined up = on top of each other and not both corsair on bottom or on top)
sucking in air from top and blowing onto motherboard
200mm fan in front of case exhausting out from
140mm fan exhausting out back
vcard = gtx 670 ftw exhausting out back but not in use when running these tests of course.

ok so can anyone tell me anything about my data?
i would like to go higher frequency then my 4.2ghz
to get to 4.4GHz i think i was at 1.3875v and i dont have that data saved.

got to be a way to get there with this setup and the delid and the clu with the h100i

anyhow the VRM temps @ 100C ???
thanks for any info anyone can tell about the data provided in the pics


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NIK1*
> 
> Vdroop Offset Control,is it best to leave this setting on auto,mine is on auto and with 4.8 at 1.255v set in bios,when stressing vcore hits 1.280v.I took it off auto and set it to the med setting and blue screend when stressing,its ok at Extreme +95% setting though when stressing.Just curious on whats best for this setting..


It should be at a moderately high level (not max but probably above 50%).

It's not for Vcore. It's for VCCIN.


----------



## 0razor1

Guys I need a bit of help.

Previously had issues with my *4670k -* I'd keep running into an eventual random restart (bluescreen event log- but no real bluescreen ever, no rounding errors ever either) after 5-7 hours of prime95 with AVX. Round off checking etc always enabled.
_*Settings :
** 1.3VCore
* 1.92 VCCIN
* 4.6GHz
* 81-82C CPU temp on full load._
Moving the VCore and/ or VCCIN up had a detrimental effect on surviving Prime95. It'd only crash sooner.

I thought I had a sad chip. Moving it down to 4.5GHz at these voltages worked nicely but still crashed at the 20 hour mark. Bumping the voltages up meant crashing sooner.

Now I've got a *4790k -* I'm stuck with the same issue- moving the VCore makes it crash sooner. VCCIN going up results is potentially longer stress test stability.

*Settings :
** 1.29 VCore
* Variable VCCIN
* 4.7GHz
* 82-84C CPU temp on full load.

For example, with VCore at 1.29V
*VCCIN_-_-_-_-_-_time survived
*1.93_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_3 hours
1.95_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_5 hours
1.97_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_7 hours

When I did the same thing, this time with the i7, with VCore at 1.31V, and VCCIN anywhere between 1.90 and 1.99 - crashes came quickly, within an hour every time, VCCIN seem to have no impact.

Now while this is not exhaustive, I don't think I should be pumping in such major increments in VCCIN and getting such useless returns. Or does just 1.29VCore warrant such a high VCCIN ( I heard .4-.5 V above VCore is more than enough) ?

I have a decent PSU and CPU cooler, the board is an 8-phase board.
If the i5 had the same issue as the i7, it can't be power delivery cause the i7 definitely pulls more power. It should crap out earlier than 4.7GHz.
*
What am I missing? What do I fiddle with next?
*
4.5 on the i5 and 4.6 on the i7 are much more stable ~ 20 hours prime. I haven't tested longer but it did crash once so I'm not sure if it's 23x7 stable quite yet...

*EDIT :* Other MISC settings -
EIST on / off - saw no change so went back to on
Multi core enhanced turbo - off
C states- all ON and I intend keeping them on
No fast boot + retrain RAM on every boot is turned on
Adaptive /transient boost is off
I'm using offset modes for VCore ~~ So for 1.29 Vcore It's 1.26VID and + .30 offset . I think this is a better approach to transient boost. And sensible.
LLC- cannot find it in the BIOS
VDroop control - 50% moderate
PC is run open case with the air con at 24C. No fans on the mosfet. Decent heatsink should be OK really.
*RING voltage is at + 0.050 and Mult. is at x35*
All other voltages in the system, SA etc. are at + .050


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0razor1*
> 
> Guys I need a bit of help.
> 
> Previously had issues with my *4670k -* I'd keep running into an eventual random restart (bluescreen event log- but no real bluescreen ever, no rounding errors ever either) after 5-7 hours of prime95 with AVX. Round off checking etc always enabled.
> _*Settings :
> ** 1.3VCore
> * 1.92 VCCIN
> * 4.6GHz
> * 81-82C CPU temp on full load._
> Moving the VCore and/ or VCCIN up had a detrimental effect on surviving Prime95. It'd only crash sooner.
> 
> I thought I had a sad chip. Moving it down to 4.5GHz at these voltages worked nicely but still crashed at the 20 hour mark. Bumping the voltages up meant crashing sooner.
> 
> Now I've got a *4790k -* I'm stuck with the same issue- moving the VCore makes it crash sooner. VCCIN going up results is potentially longer stress test stability.
> 
> *Settings :
> ** 1.29 VCore
> * Variable VCCIN
> * 4.7GHz
> * 82-84C CPU temp on full load.
> 
> For example, with VCore at 1.29V
> *VCCIN_-_-_-_-_-_time survived
> *1.93_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_3 hours
> 1.95_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_5 hours
> 1.97_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_7 hours
> 
> When I did the same thing, this time with the i7, with VCore at 1.31V, and VCCIN anywhere between 1.90 and 1.99 - crashes came quickly, within an hour every time, VCCIN seem to have no impact.
> 
> Now while this is not exhaustive, I don't think I should be pumping in such major increments in VCCIN and getting such useless returns. Or does just 1.29VCore warrant such a high VCCIN ( I heard .4-.5 V above VCore is more than enough) ?
> 
> I have a decent PSU and CPU cooler, the board is an 8-phase board.
> If the i5 had the same issue as the i7, it can't be power delivery cause the i7 definitely pulls more power. It should crap out earlier than 4.7GHz.
> *
> What am I missing? What do I fiddle with next?
> *
> 4.5 on the i5 and 4.6 on the i7 are much more stable ~ 20 hours prime. I haven't tested longer but it did crash once so I'm not sure if it's 23x7 stable quite yet...


Try raising vcore ~0.06v over the last 100% stable multiplier and then playing with VCCIN a lot - both up and down. Seen people reporting as low as 1.55 - 1.7 with LLC makes them stable at higher OC's, while some seem to need 2.05+ sometimes.


----------



## 0razor1

Indeed, I will. I added some information above !

Quite strange - same issue with the i5 and i7 !!

So all in all I'll push VCore above 1.3 and drop VCCIN to ? What's a good place to start?
And where to I push VCCIN to ?

Given the fact that the whole voltage split up happens in the CPU ( and it being a big failure of tech. , , thanks Intel), I'm not too keen or throwing unnecessary volts at this part.

Are there *any* other parameters worth looking into?

One more minor mention - my clocks may jump +/- 100MHz in HWMON min/max even with a continuous P95 load. Is this normal ?

For a 4.6GHz OC, I may end up seeing 4.7 max and 4.5 min ?


----------



## tdbone1

strange.
when i post info with all the data logged everyone just skips me.
i provide almost complete data to make it easier to diagnose but still....
ill just hang tight and hope that the next person to reply to me dont just read the last page of this thread otherwise my questions will just be skipped over.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdbone1*
> 
> strange.
> when i post info with all the data logged everyone just skips me.
> i provide almost complete data to make it easier to diagnose but still....
> ill just hang tight and hope that the next person to reply to me dont just read the last page of this thread otherwise my questions will just be skipped over.


If you took just a couple seconds to google your question or do a search on this website you would see that mobo and gpu VRMs are rated to up to 125-130C.


----------



## tdbone1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> If you took just a couple seconds to google your question or do a search on this website you would see that mobo and gpu VRMs are rated to up to 125-130C.


instead of talking about me going to google how about you tell that to every other person in this thread?

i clearly posted the motherboard vrm stuff (excel?)

anyhow when you say the 125C or 130C i had already found that but i wanted confirmation about the temps you guys get too.
i posted pictures of mine with hwinfo64 while running P95 small fft

i not only was asking for some help but i clearly contributed to this thread as i am sure some ppl will look at my pics sometime and compare to theirs.

anyhow thanks for 130C confirmation but it dont really tell me what you get or anyone else during real world testing does it?

btw if you re-read my previous post it had more then 1 question.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdbone1*
> 
> instead of talking about me going to google how about you tell that to every other person in this thread?
> 
> i clearly posted the motherboard vrm stuff (excel?)
> 
> anyhow when you say the 125C or 130C i had already found that but i wanted confirmation about the temps you guys get too.
> i posted pictures of mine with hwinfo64 while running P95 small fft
> 
> i not only was asking for some help but i clearly contributed to this thread as i am sure some ppl will look at my pics sometime and compare to theirs.
> 
> anyhow thanks for 130C confirmation but it dont really tell me what you get or anyone else during real world testing does it?
> 
> btw if you re-read my previous post it had more then 1 question.


Sorry, that was just a knee-jerk reaction to what seemed like a passive-aggressive post. Since you have a 6 phase motherboard, I would think that those temps are normal for the power you are pushing. I bought a 12 phase mobo because I knew I would be overclocking. The more phases you have, the more the load is spread out, keeping each individual vrm cooler. That list you found and posted is nice. It is alot harder to compare vrm temps between different motherboard mfgs and models as they dont all use the same brand. Here is a good thread about vrms if you feel like doing some reading.

About VRMs & MOSFETs / Motherboard Safety with high-TDP processors

Again, sorry for being short with you.


----------



## NIK1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> It should be at a moderately high level (not max but probably above 50%).
> 
> It's not for Vcore. It's for VCCIN.


Now I get it.Now I know why it needs +95%.My vccin is set to 1.500 in the bios.Should I up the vccin
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> It should be at a moderately high level (not max but probably above 50%).
> 
> It's not for Vcore. It's for VCCIN.


Thanks for the info.What controlls the vcore jump then.I have 1.255v in the bios for my oc and when stressing with x264 my vcore jumps to 1.272v-1.280v in windows.Is there a setting that adjusts the jump in stressing volts or is this just normal.


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0razor1*
> 
> Guys I need a bit of help.
> 
> Previously had issues with my *4670k -* I'd keep running into an eventual random restart (bluescreen event log- but no real bluescreen ever, no rounding errors ever either) after 5-7 hours of prime95 with AVX. Round off checking etc always enabled.
> _*Settings :
> ** 1.3VCore
> * 1.92 VCCIN
> * 4.6GHz
> * 81-82C CPU temp on full load._
> Moving the VCore and/ or VCCIN up had a detrimental effect on surviving Prime95. It'd only crash sooner.
> 
> I thought I had a sad chip. Moving it down to 4.5GHz at these voltages worked nicely but still crashed at the 20 hour mark. Bumping the voltages up meant crashing sooner.
> 
> Now I've got a *4790k -* I'm stuck with the same issue- moving the VCore makes it crash sooner. VCCIN going up results is potentially longer stress test stability.
> 
> *Settings :
> ** 1.29 VCore
> * Variable VCCIN
> * 4.7GHz
> * 82-84C CPU temp on full load.
> 
> For example, with VCore at 1.29V
> *VCCIN_-_-_-_-_-_time survived
> *1.93_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_3 hours
> 1.95_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_5 hours
> 1.97_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_7 hours
> 
> When I did the same thing, this time with the i7, with VCore at 1.31V, and VCCIN anywhere between 1.90 and 1.99 - crashes came quickly, within an hour every time, VCCIN seem to have no impact.
> 
> Now while this is not exhaustive, I don't think I should be pumping in such major increments in VCCIN and getting such useless returns. Or does just 1.29VCore warrant such a high VCCIN ( I heard .4-.5 V above VCore is more than enough) ?
> 
> I have a decent PSU and CPU cooler, the board is an 8-phase board.
> If the i5 had the same issue as the i7, it can't be power delivery cause the i7 definitely pulls more power. It should crap out earlier than 4.7GHz.
> *
> What am I missing? What do I fiddle with next?
> *
> 4.5 on the i5 and 4.6 on the i7 are much more stable ~ 20 hours prime. I haven't tested longer but it did crash once so I'm not sure if it's 23x7 stable quite yet...
> 
> *EDIT :* Other MISC settings -
> EIST on / off - saw no change so went back to on
> Multi core enhanced turbo - off
> C states- all ON and I intend keeping them on
> No fast boot + retrain RAM on every boot is turned on
> Adaptive /transient boost is off
> I'm using offset modes for VCore ~~ So for 1.29 Vcore It's 1.26VID and + .30 offset . I think this is a better approach to transient boost. And sensible.
> LLC- cannot find it in the BIOS
> VDroop control - 50% moderate
> PC is run open case with the air con at 24C. No fans on the mosfet. Decent heatsink should be OK really.
> *RING voltage is at + 0.050 and Mult. is at x35*
> All other voltages in the system, SA etc. are at + .050


Define "full load".

What motherboard?

At the point where it crashes once per 5 hours, debugging gets really hard. You might do better to resign yourself to one bsod every 6 months.

Another thing to try is raising sa or dram voltages, or lowering ram speed. Or lowering cache multiplier or raising voltage there.


----------



## tdbone1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> Sorry, that was just a knee-jerk reaction to what seemed like a passive-aggressive post. Since you have a 6 phase motherboard, I would think that those temps are normal for the power you are pushing. I bought a 12 phase mobo because I knew I would be overclocking. The more phases you have, the more the load is spread out, keeping each individual vrm cooler. That list you found and posted is nice. It is alot harder to compare vrm temps between different motherboard mfgs and models as they dont all use the same brand. Here is a good thread about vrms if you feel like doing some reading.
> 
> About VRMs & MOSFETs / Motherboard Safety with high-TDP processors
> 
> Again, sorry for being short with you.


thanks for that link.
that is one i havent read yet.

the post where i have like 4 or 5 pics in a page or 2 back i was basically just wondering how to get past that 4.2GHz and was wondering if it could have been the vrm's causing the stability issues when trying to go higher (4.4ghz) when i lower the cpu vcore to below 1.3875v
now that is pretty high
i never seen my vrm temps when i set the vccin to 1.9
i think its auto at 4.2ghz 1.275v and vccin auto (i think)

im worried to look at what the vrm temps are gonna be at vccin 1.9 as i think thats the one that controls the temps???
idk but i think there is some other setting that im missing that should make my ovrclock higher without forcing so much voltage at the cpu and vccin.

i know some 4770k are bad overclockers but im not 100% sure this is one of them
my temps are realy looking good

when i used to play bf4 at those settings i used to get around 60C but now it looks like its in the 40's

maybe i should just settle with this 4.2ghz stable overclock as the pictures show but i wanted to give some more data to see if you guys could help me get to 4.4 or 4.5 but with lower then 1.3875v and vccin 1.9v

i do apprecaite all the help though


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NIK1*
> 
> Now I get it.Now I know why it needs +95%.My vccin is set to 1.500 in the bios.Should I up the vccin
> Thanks for the info.What controlls the vcore jump then.I have 1.255v in the bios for my oc and when stressing with x264 my vcore jumps to 1.272v-1.280v in windows.Is there a setting that adjusts the jump in stressing volts or is this just normal.


Yes. If you're 100% sure you have the right voltage (VCCIN, Input voltage) then set it to 1.9

Be extra careful not set the wrong voltage to that level as it's a near-instant death level of voltage if accidentally set on something else.
Quote:


> Thanks for the info.What controlls the vcore jump then.I have 1.255v in the bios for my oc and when stressing with x264 my vcore jumps to 1.272v-1.280v in windows.Is there a setting that adjusts the jump in stressing volts or is this just normal.


np~ That's just normal. The integrated voltage regulator raises vcore by 0.02v in some loads. Since the sensor isn't accurate for very small differences, it can appear to be more or less but it's always 0.02v over bios value. That's done for some magical intel reasons, probably to lower power usage in non-intensive loads and it's not controllable but it is extremely consistent so it's easy to plan for


----------



## tdbone1

ok lets try this again
4770k delid with ihs and h100. clu + clu
asus z97i-plus

bios defaults and then the only thing i change is:
xmp profile
asus multicore enhancement on
43x cpu multi

10 mins of occt AVX 90% memory = success (i know i need to let it run longer and use other stress test software to know if its really stable)


if i switch cpu multi to 44x occt avx will crash after about 5mins
what can i do to make it more stable without breaking the asus multicore enhancement settings?
can i raise cpu volts with offset or adaptive to make more stable and not mess with any other settings?

please look at the above pic for details


----------



## Zantrill

Anyone using the Asus Z87-Deluxe?


----------



## 0razor1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Define "full load".
> 
> What motherboard?
> 
> At the point where it crashes once per 5 hours, debugging gets really hard. You might do better to resign yourself to one bsod every 6 months.
> 
> Another thing to try is raising sa or dram voltages, or lowering ram speed. Or lowering cache multiplier or raising voltage there.


Hey mate,
The mobo is in my sig ( MSI gaming 5 Z97).
Full load = Prime 95 8 thread AVX2 enabled (basically the latest release) - it pushes 130W vai HWMON while AIDA64 on all cores pushes max 85W load. Thus, *full load*







.

About the once every 5 or so hours, that's a big problem you see- I flash phones etc. So if this breaks while I'm using the PC I've had it.
SA and DRAM voltages are up. RAM speed has been lowered ( looser timings by one point cycle on the four major timings CL RAS etc.. I'm running 1866CL11 @1.58 while it's actually meant to be [email protected]

I've backed down to this for now :

*VCCIN :* *2V*
*VID:* *1.275*
*Offset: +.20* -_-_-_- *Total VCore* = 1.295 -_-_-_- *Effective VCore* readout via Control Centre which is accurate ( I used a multimeter a long time back) = *1.30V*
*Test :* Aida64 CPU and FPU for 12 hours. Will report back when done.

BTW 1.7VCCIN crashed booting into windows. 1.5VCCIN didn't boot BIOS altogether.

Am trying to see if 2.0V on VCCIN helps. If it does I will know where to go. If it doesn't please note that VCCIN 1.9 and 2.0 have no impact on stability and raising VCore crashes things very fast.
1.32VCore is less stable than 1.295Vcore regardless of VCCIN as of now.

^ How is that even possible ! Is the VRM overheating? But I faced the same issue with the i5. Now with an i7 that's taking at least 15W over the i5.
Also, if so, then VCCIN 2.0 should be less stable than 1.9 but it seems to have the same stability. Hoping my latest run proves me wrong.
Also I have an 8 phase low RDS (on) MOSFET ( yes it has a doubler IC) and two solid independent heatsinks. Room temp = 22C and no airflow. Open chassis.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Also, if so, then VCCIN 2.0 should be less stable than 1.9


Raising VCCIN doesn't substantially increase power consumption. You're drawing less current at a higher voltage for roughly the same wattage, just supplied in a different way!

Vcore increases the demand on the mobo VRM a lot


----------



## tdbone1

passed occt avx 1hr text at cpu 43x and xmp (mce on)



1.225v at 43x with mce on?

with mce off i can only get cpu 42x, vccin 1.9v and 1.275v

hmmm with mce on it appears i have a "good 4770k" @ 1.225v right?

im pretty confused

44x fails occt with mce on.
what do i need to adjust to not break mce settings and still allow me to up something for stability?

normally with mce off i have to do 1.3875v (cpu) and cpu 44x and vccin i think i leave at 1.9v

i mean with mce on it looks like 1.225v @ 43x multi is good so what do i manually adjust after i set cpu multi to 44x?

do i set cpu voltage to adaptive or offset or is that already taken care when i have mce set to enabled?

hopefully the pic in this post will help someone determine what i need to do to go higher cpu multi without breaking mce.


----------



## SimpleTech

@Darkwizzie, just throwing this out there but the latest codec for x264 is r2638 (posted October 11).

https://download.videolan.org/pub/x264/binaries/win64/


----------



## BUDAFILMS

Don't appear a good processor.
With that values, let auto overclock from motherboard.


----------



## tdbone1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BUDAFILMS*
> 
> Don't appear a good processor.
> With that values, let auto overclock from motherboard.


it dont appear good?
bummer
i was thinking since it was at 1.225v constantly and at 4.3GHz that was pretty good with mce enabled and only 43x cpu multi selected.

when i did not enable mce and did manual cpu voltage and vccin (1.25v and 1.9v/auto) that that wasnt bad for 4.3ghz

i tried with mce enabled and cpu multi 45x and cpu volts offset +.12 and i could boot to windows and even run occt avx for a few mins that i must be doing something ok but my temps were climbing pretty high at this point.

43x with mce enabled gives me better temps then 42x cpu manual 1.275 that it might be a descent chip after all but oh well

i guess i have to live with 43x unless i missing something


----------



## Cyro999

^1.225 is a kinda low volt. You could use 1.3 - 1.35 like a ton of others. I don't suggest auto OC for any purpose, manual is always better if you have time


----------



## white owl

Is there any harm in running my i5 at 1.360v?
Max temps in stressing is 82c (Aida) and in GTAV (the reason for the OC) all my cores are 60c max with 50c being average.

I know it won't last as long (obviously) but I only need about 2 years out of this chip.

I use C-states so unless I'm gaming, I just sip voltage at 4.8Ghz.
If this is safe, I think I can do 5Ghz pretty easily with a bigger/better cooler.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *white owl*
> 
> Is there any harm in running my i5 at 1.360v?
> Max temps in stressing is 82c (Aida) and in GTAV (the reason for the OC) all my cores are 60c max with 50c being average.
> 
> I know it won't last as long (obviously) but I only need about 2 years out of this chip.
> 
> I use C-states so unless I'm gaming, I just sip voltage at 4.8Ghz.
> If this is safe, I think I can do 5Ghz pretty easily with a bigger/better cooler.


1.36v is getting to the higher side but not at the point of fast degradation for Haswell, especially if it's not being used as something like a 24/7 folding machine.

If you put 50% average load on CPU while gaming for 6 hours a day, that's 3 hours of load per day. If you were to run a 24/7 load, it would be 24 hours of load per day - so 8x more. That affects degradation much more than a small change in voltage does!

Be aware that the vcore value at load will be 0.02v over what you set in bios, so your 1.36v might actually be 1.38v. The temps are alright - little warm but completely fine.


----------



## white owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> 1.36v is getting to the higher side but not at the point of fast degradation for Haswell, especially if it's not being used as something like a 24/7 folding machine.
> 
> If you put 50% average load on CPU while gaming for 6 hours a day, that's 3 hours of load per day. If you were to run a 24/7 load, it would be 24 hours of load per day - so 8x more. That affects degradation much more than a small change in voltage does!
> 
> Be aware that the vcore value at load will be 0.02v over what you set in bios, so your 1.36v might actually be 1.38v. The temps are alright - little warm but completely fine.


I have 1.34v set in the BIOS.
When I post my volts, they are the max voltage readings in HWINFO under stress.

Ok, am I correct in assuming that when I get a better cooler that the reduction in temperature will make my CPU last a bit longer?
I know the dual tower coolers (phanteks in particular) can knock 20c off of load temps over my 212 evo.

To sum it up, I'm at my minimum voltage for this OC. Maybe within 0.003.
So what kind of cooling would it take to get 5Ghz?
Can it be done on air with my chip? I'm already delidded. Core 3 is 10c colder than the rest (I have applied CLU twice with the same result and I have reseated the cooler 2 times with as5 the first time and nano diamond this time) I'm starting to think that the mount is not true/square/plumb/level.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *white owl*
> 
> I have 1.34v set in the BIOS.
> When I post my volts, they are the max voltage readings in HWINFO under stress.
> 
> Ok, am I correct in assuming that when I get a better cooler that the reduction in temperature will make my CPU last a bit longer?
> I know the dual tower coolers (phanteks in particular) can knock 20c off of load temps over my 212 evo.
> 
> To sum it up, I'm at my minimum voltage for this OC. Maybe within 0.003.
> So what kind of cooling would it take to get 5Ghz?
> Can it be done on air with my chip? I'm already delidded. Core 3 is 10c colder than the rest (I have applied CLU twice with the same result and I have reseated the cooler 2 times with as5 the first time and nano diamond this time) I'm starting to think that the mount is not true/square/plumb/level.


Lower temperatures lower degradation but the voltage matters a lot more and the load hours probably matter quite a bit more too. With 1.36vcore for 4.8ghz, it's likely that you'd need 1.475 - 1.5 for 5ghz stable which is very high for Haswell


----------



## white owl

Going over 1.4v isn't something I want to do.
I'll have to get a 4790k if I need more CPU power.

If an i5 is a lower binned i7 and I have a less than average i5, I feel buyers remorse. Takes 1.26v (1.24 in BIOS) to get 4.5.
Oh well.
When I built this rig, it was because I wanted to get into PC gaming. I had no idea it would be the overclocking that would hook me.
Hence I ended up with an i5, an average cooler and a stupid PSU. You live and learn.









If I had waited, I'd have an x99 rig.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Damn hot vrms, under aida64 on 4.5Ghz 1.190V, 1.900 vccin it gets to 37-39*C


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *white owl*
> 
> Going over 1.4v isn't something I want to do.
> I'll have to get a 4790k if I need more CPU power.
> 
> If an i5 is a lower binned i7 and I have a less than average i5, I feel buyers remorse. Takes 1.26v (1.24 in BIOS) to get 4.5.
> Oh well.
> When I built this rig, it was because I wanted to get into PC gaming. I had no idea it would be the overclocking that would hook me.
> Hence I ended up with an i5, an average cooler and a stupid PSU. You live and learn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I had waited, I'd have an x99 rig.


The average Haswell (pre-DC) was ~4.5 @1.3, even more volts for i5's. Yours seems pretty fine!


----------



## white owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> The average Haswell (pre-DC) was ~4.5 @1.3, even more volts for i5's. Yours seems pretty fine!


I took heed to voltage warning.
Went to 4.7Ghz at 1.270v (BIOS) which is good.
Temps barely dropped though.

Went into BIOS and still had input voltage silly high for 4.8Ghz (1.8v)
Set to 1.65v

62c on my hottest and 58c on my coolest cores.

Same 10 minute pass with Aida was 72c at 4.5Ghz stock so I'm happy with the delid.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Went into BIOS and still had input voltage silly high for 4.8Ghz (1.8v)
> Set to 1.65v


That's not silly high.

Input voltage isn't a voltage on the CPU. It's the way power is supplied TO the CPU. It's not comparable to the other voltages where raising them will directly increase power usage because either the current will stay the same with raised voltage or both the current and the voltage will rise when you set a higher value.

If you're drawing 150w, an input voltage of 1.6 will just transfer 150 watts by doing ~94 amps of 1.6v.

If you do the same with 1.8v input, it's still 150 watts - this time it's 83 amps of 1.8v.

There's nothing to suggest that this is harmful. In the original Haswell CPU's, a healthy gap between voltages and input voltage was even neccesary and you could get bad results in more than 1 way from making the gap between other voltages and input voltage too low. If it's at 1.8v, you should leave it around there and enable a bit of LLC to keep it steady! If it runs at 1.65v that's fine, but you're probably not helping anything.

You call 1.8v input silly high for 1.29vcore (a 0.56 gap) while Intel recommends a 0.6 gap between Input and Vcore and used a ~0.7 gap on their CPU's at stock. The value then was also 1.80v.


----------



## white owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> That's not silly high.
> 
> Input voltage isn't a voltage on the CPU. It's the way power is supplied TO the CPU. It's not comparable to the other voltages where raising them will directly increase power usage because either the current will stay the same with raised voltage or both the current and the voltage will rise when you set a higher value.
> 
> If you're drawing 150w, an input voltage of 1.6 will just transfer 150 watts by doing ~94 amps of 1.6v.
> 
> If you do the same with 1.8v input, it's still 150 watts - this time it's 83 amps of 1.8v.
> 
> There's nothing to suggest that this is harmful. In the original Haswell CPU's, a healthy gap between voltages and input voltage was even neccesary and you could get bad results in more than 1 way from making the gap between other voltages and input voltage too low. If it's at 1.8v, you should leave it around there and enable a bit of LLC to keep it steady! If it runs at 1.65v that's fine, but you're probably not helping anything.
> 
> You call 1.8v input silly high for 1.29vcore (a 0.56 gap) while Intel recommends a 0.6 gap between Input and Vcore and used a ~0.7 gap on their CPU's at stock. The value then was also 1.80v.


I called it silly high because that's what I needed to get 4.8Ghz stable. Vcore of 1.35ish. When I do a new clock speed, I usually set the multiplier, then I guess at the voltage (educated guess) and set input to 0.5v above vcore.
When I find the correct voltage, I drop input voltage until it is as low as it needs to be.
Am I wrong in doing this?

I have LLC set to 0 (0-125%)

I don't know 100% what LLC does. I know I can get all of my speeds stable with out it but if it helps some how, I'm all ears.









Thanks for taking the time...









I'm going to read the guide again and see what all I missed last time.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *white owl*
> 
> I called it silly high because that's what I needed to get 4.8Ghz stable. Vcore of 1.35ish. When I do a new clock speed, I usually set the multiplier, then I guess at the voltage (educated guess) and set input to 0.5v above vcore.
> When I find the correct voltage, I drop input voltage until it is as low as it needs to be.
> Am I wrong in doing this?
> 
> I have LLC set to 0 (0-125%)
> 
> I don't know 100% what LLC does. I know I can get all of my speeds stable with out it but if it helps some how, I'm all ears.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for taking the time...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to read the guide again and see what all I missed last time.


LLC is compensation for Vdroop.

I guess a better way to phase the question.. Why are you trying to lower input voltage? What is the reward for lowering it or the problem with it being at 1.8? This is one setting that has still not been adequately explained, but it's not a setting that anyone has reported much notable gains from changing at this point, other than "OC works at X setting but not at Y" - Original Haswell seemed to need to raise it to keep around that 0.6 delta over vcore, sometimes higher at high OC - while Devil's Canyon seems to sometimes work with lower input voltage but not higher? Questions, questions and more questions.

I'm just a little confused by people following the standard logic of "lower it til it crashes then put it back up a little bit" with Input voltage, as it's very different to other voltages. From what i know so far, it could actually cause only positive effects to raise it or only negative effects to lower it in some circumstances


----------



## white owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> LLC is compensation for Vdroop.
> 
> I guess a better way to phase the question.. Why are you trying to lower input voltage? What is the reward for lowering it or the problem with it being at 1.8? This is one setting that has still not been adequately explained, but it's not a setting that anyone has reported much notable gains from changing at this point, other than "OC works at X setting but not at Y" - Original Haswell seemed to need to raise it to keep around that 0.6 delta over vcore, sometimes higher at high OC - while Devil's Canyon seems to sometimes work with lower input voltage but not higher? Questions, questions and more questions.
> 
> *I'm just a little confused by people following the standard logic of "lower it til it crashes then put it back up a little bit" with Input voltage, as it's very different to other voltages.* From what i know so far, it could actually cause only positive effects to raise it or only negative effects to lower it in some circumstances


I don't know where I picked it up from...

I reset to default.
I'm following the guide step by step.
[email protected] seems to work alot faster than Aida does.

Thanks. I'll reserve any questions until tomorrow. It will probably take that long.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> I don't know where I picked it up from...


It's a fairly common thing (people do it by habit from other voltages) but not justified for input voltage AFAIK


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> It's a fairly common thing (people do it by habit from other voltages) but not justified for input voltage AFAIK


There was a discussion a month or so back on the DC forum about needing lower input voltages (~1.550-1.650v) to get more stable higher end clocks (4.8GHz+) I ended up lowering my input down (1.650v) just to see if I could as I had it at 2.000v before that. It runs fine. There was also discussion of a slightly higher current at lower input voltages, as hwmonitor shows a slightly higher peak wattage at the lower input voltage. This hasn't been confirmed as being a symptom of the motherboards calculation of power formula or a real increase in power usage. Either way, until these chips get a few more years on em, the effects of lowering the input are still hypothetical, as are any issues from having it too high. Please correct me if I'm mistaken.


----------



## white owl

Ok. I've been folding since my last post.
4.5Ghz.
In my BIOS i have 1.208. Under load this can bounce up to 1.216-1.232v (HWiNFO).

If I want to sell the chip, what voltage do I tell them it takes for 4.5Ghz?

EDIT:
When I OC my ram later is there anything I need to know?
From 1333 to 1866 my timings change automatically...do the timings need to be fiddled with or does the MOBO know what it is doing?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> There was a discussion a month or so back on the DC forum about needing lower input voltages (~1.550-1.650v) to get more stable higher end clocks (4.8GHz+) I ended up lowering my input down (1.650v) just to see if I could as I had it at 2.000v before that. It runs fine. There was also discussion of a slightly higher current at lower input voltages, as hwmonitor shows a slightly higher peak wattage at the lower input voltage. This hasn't been confirmed as being a symptom of the motherboards calculation of power formula or a real increase in power usage. Either way, until these chips get a few more years on em, the effects of lowering the input are still hypothetical, as are any issues from having it too high. Please correct me if I'm mistaken.


You're not, but there seems to be no reason to lower the vcore to input V delta either. Sometimes it needs to be high. Sometimes it needs to be low - sometimes it can be various values but not others and it's not exactly clear why or if it's beneficial at all to raise or lower. Regardless of the voltage it's at, the same amount of wattage needs to be delivered to the IVR so lowering it doesn't neccesarily reduce power consumption like other voltages


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> If I want to sell the chip, what voltage do I tell them it takes for 4.5Ghz?


1.21 bios, 1.23 @ load

----

The mobo absolutely does not know what it's doing with regard to RAM timings and you should be very careful with RAM OC, it's easy to lose performance.


----------



## horus92

Any luck with the L319? I ended up with a L319B931, no results anywhere online :/


----------



## Guitarminator

Hello everyone! New to this site and overclocking, looking for some help. I read through the guide at the beginning and quite a few of the posts here.
I decided to run Prime95 before attempting to OC, as a sort of benchmark, and noticed that on default BIOS settings my temps go up to 100 C (210 F) in less than a minute in both HWinfo and HWmonitor Package temp. I shut Prime down almost immediately to avoid damage.
Is this abnormal? Do I have a bad chip?

4670K, ASRock Z87 Extreme4 BIOS 3.20 all drivers up to date, 8GB Corsair Vengeance @ 1333 (Stock, no XMP profile active), Hyper 212 EVO, Win 7 HomePrem, NZXT Phantom full tower case with 6 fans, ambient temp 70 F. System build Jan. 2014

Thanks in advance.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Guitarminator*
> 
> Hello everyone! New to this site and overclocking, looking for some help. I read through the guide at the beginning and quite a few of the posts here.
> I decided to run Prime95 before attempting to OC, as a sort of benchmark, and noticed that on default BIOS settings my temps go up to 100 C (210 F) in less than a minute in both HWinfo and HWmonitor Package temp. I shut Prime down almost immediately to avoid damage.
> Is this abnormal? Do I have a bad chip?
> 
> 4670K, ASRock Z87 Extreme4 BIOS 3.20 all drivers up to date, 8GB Corsair Vengeance @ 1333 (Stock, no XMP profile active), Hyper 212 EVO, Win 7 HomePrem, NZXT Phantom full tower case with 6 fans, ambient temp 70 F. System build Jan. 2014
> 
> Thanks in advance.


If you actually read the original post, as well as many other haswell forums, you would know that Prime95 Is not recommended as a stressing program. Please use x264, realbench, or OCCT for stressing. Make sure your BIOS isn't putting more than 1.200Vcore into your chip by default. I have seen some push as high as 1.300V on auto. Long story short, the auto settings in BIOS are not optimized for any specific chips and tend to overcompensate with voltages.


----------



## Guitarminator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> If you actually read the original post, as well as many other haswell forums, you would know that Prime95 Is not recommended as a stressing program. Please use x264, realbench, or OCCT for stressing. Make sure your BIOS isn't putting more than 1.200Vcore into your chip by default. I have seen some push as high as 1.300V on auto. Long story short, the auto settings in BIOS are not optimized for any specific chips and tend to overcompensate with voltages.


No need to be a douche. I did read the first post and nowhere does it say to not use Prime. Maybe you should go read it. I didn't read any other Haswell forums. This was my starting point.
I hate people who act as if they know everything about a subject and always have known. At one point you didn't know this stuff either.
Do me, and others that are seeking knowledge on a particular subject, a favor and don't respond anymore unless you can do so politely and with respect.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Guitarminator*
> 
> No need to be a douche. I did read the first post and nowhere does it say to not use Prime. Maybe you should go read it. I didn't read any other Haswell forums. This was my starting point.
> I hate people who act as if they know everything about a subject and always have known. At one point you didn't know this stuff either.
> Do me, and others that are seeking knowledge on a particular subject, a favor and don't respond anymore unless you can do so politely and with respect.


Wow, I was just trying to help. I apologize if you took it the wrong way, I'm sure I could have worded it better. I will take your comment with the grain of salt it deserves.


----------



## Guitarminator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> Wow, I was just trying to help. I apologize if you took it the wrong way, I'm sure I could have worded it better. I will take your comment with the grain of salt it deserves.


I didn't take it the wrong way. Your wording indicates that you were irritated that I didn't know something that you think I should.
Also, unless you're implying that I'm lying about reading the first post, you are using "take with a grain of salt" incorrectly. If you are implying that I lied about reading the first post then you are the douche that your first reply would suggest.

Thanks for the backhanded attempt at help. I will do more research before attempting to OC.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Guitarminator*
> 
> I didn't take it the wrong way. Your wording indicates that you were irritated that I didn't know something that you think I should.
> Also, unless you're implying that I'm lying about reading the first post, you are using "take with a grain of salt" incorrectly. If you are implying that I lied about reading the first post then you are the douche that your first reply would suggest.
> 
> Thanks for the backhanded attempt at help. I will do more research before attempting to OC.


I was frustrated about people using prime95 for Haswell chips instead of the recommended stress programs in the forums. That is why I sounded upsed. I said I would take your comments with a grain of salt, implying that you must be more sensitive than most people, and I wouldn't take it personally. I even tried to apologise. Obviously you dont understand help and sincerity when presented with it. Again I am sorry for upsetting you with my comments.


----------



## Guitarminator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> I was frustrated about people using prime95 for Haswell chips instead of the recommended stress programs in the forums. That is why I sounded upsed. I said I would take your comments with a grain of salt, implying that you must be more sensitive than most people, and I wouldn't take it personally. I even tried to apologise. Obviously you dont understand help and sincerity when presented with it. Again I am sorry for upsetting you with my comments.


OK, I get that you were frustrated. I apologize for jumping the gun with Prime, I saw it mentioned several times while browsing the forum posts. Though I stand by my assessment of your intent because of the words you used. Say what you mean, mean what you say.
I'm not more sensitive than most people. Nobody likes to be called or implied to be stupid. That is exactly what you did with the way you worded your reply. Lack of knowledge is not stupidity.
I will go back and re-read the first post and follow the guide step by step.

You did use the idiom incorrectly. That caused confusion and frustration for me.
"Take something with a grain of salt"
to consider something to be not completely true or right, "I've read the article, which I take with a grain of salt."


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Guitarminator*
> 
> No need to be a douche. I did read the first post and nowhere does it say to not use Prime. Maybe you should go read it. I didn't read any other Haswell forums. This was my starting point.
> I hate people who act as if they know everything about a subject and always have known. At one point you didn't know this stuff either.
> Do me, and others that are seeking knowledge on a particular subject, a favor and don't respond anymore unless you can do so politely and with respect.


I thought he was pretty respectful.

The guide doesn't say not to use prime but it does say prime is tens of degrees hotter than the recommended & linked x264. Different versions or settings of prime have high variation.

Still, 100c on a 4670k at stock with a 212 evo indicates something is wrong imo. Those numbers are similar to what I got the time I forgot to remove the plastic cover from my 212. Cold also be a bad mount and/or a thermally crappy first-gen haswell and/or a really excessive amount of voltage.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Guitarminator*
> 
> OK, I get that you were frustrated. I apologize for jumping the gun with Prime, I saw it mentioned several times while browsing the forum posts. Though I stand by my assessment of your intent because of the words you used. Say what you mean, mean what you say.
> I'm not more sensitive than most people. Nobody likes to be called or implied to be stupid. That is exactly what you did with the way you worded your reply. Lack of knowledge is not stupidity.
> I will go back and re-read the first post and follow the guide step by step.
> 
> You did use the idiom incorrectly. That caused confusion and frustration for me.
> "Take something with a grain of salt"
> to consider something to be not completely true or right, "I've read the article, which I take with a grain of salt."


Thank you for understanding that I didn't mean to insult you. I respect these forums and the people on them. I will try to curb my snappiness. I hope you aren't in any way deterred from using this site for all its worth. There is a good section in the Skylake Overclocking Guide [With Statistics] about stress testing that includes temperature charts.


----------



## Guitarminator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> Thank you for understanding that I didn't mean to insult you. I respect these forums and the people on them. I will try to curb my snappiness. I hope you aren't in any way deterred from using this site for all its worth. There is a good section in the Skylake Overclocking Guide [With Statistics] about stress testing that includes temperature charts.


I apologize for jumping on you. I just have a real problem when people get what I consider snarky with noobs just trying to learn.
No real harm, no foul. I do appreciate your attitude after being called out on a forum. Lots of people go the other way and you showed that there are still some people with good character on the internet.
I'm going to take some time and learn some of the ins and outs of OC'ing Haswell before I attempt it. Thank you for your time and patience.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Guitarminator*
> 
> I apologize for jumping on you. I just have a real problem when people get what I consider snarky with noobs just trying to learn.
> No real harm, no foul. I do appreciate your attitude after being called out on a forum. Lots of people go the other way and you showed that there are still some people with good character on the internet.
> I'm going to take some time and learn some of the ins and outs of OC'ing Haswell before I attempt it. Thank you for your time and patience.












No worries man. Love the guitar in your profile pic BTW. That a parker? I always wanted one.


----------



## Guitarminator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No worries man. Love the guitar in your profile pic BTW. That a parker? I always wanted one.


Yes, that is my Parker Maxx Fly with a Floyd and Seymour Duncans. Most awesome playing and sounding guitar I've ever had. Worth every penny.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Guitarminator*
> 
> Yes, that is my Parker Maxx Fly with a Floyd and Seymour Duncans. Most awesome playing and sounding guitar I've ever had. Worth every penny.












I know they don't come cheap, but I bet it is worth every penny. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Guitarminator

It really irritates me when a software developer gives incomplete instruction on how to use their software.
DL'd x264, opened the "Instructions.text". That's a joke. Incomplete info on what to do with the box that opens.
Sure, I can assume that "Log name =" means that they want me to choose a name for the log that will be created or that the number of loops is a preferential setting but, why should I have to assume anything?
There are only 4 parameters. How hard is it to give actual instruction under the deceptively named "Usage" on what to set those to, in the order they appear?
If the attitude is "If you can't figure this out on your own, then ask in some forum or you shouldn't be using it", then my attitude is going to be screw you and your attitude and your software. Free is good. Making things more difficult than they need to be because you can't take the time to type 2 more sentences, is not.
If you are going to create a tool to help perform a task, then make it, oh, I don't know, actually helpful. On every level.
Having said that, I accept full responsibility for wasting my money on a motherboard and k chip that I will probably never take advantage of because it takes more time and effort to OC than I am willing to devote at this point. My bad for not doing more research before purchase.

I feel better now.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Guitarminator*
> 
> It really irritates me when a software developer gives incomplete instruction on how to use their software.
> DL'd x264, opened the "Instructions.text". That's a joke. Incomplete info on what to do with the box that opens.
> Sure, I can assume that "Log name =" means that they want me to choose a name for the log that will be created or that the number of loops is a preferential setting but, why should I have to assume anything?
> There are only 4 parameters. How hard is it to give actual instruction under the deceptively named "Usage" on what to set those to, in the order they appear?
> If the attitude is "If you can't figure this out on your own, then ask in some forum or you shouldn't be using it", then my attitude is going to be screw you and your attitude and your software. Free is good. Making things more difficult than they need to be because you can't take the time to type 2 more sentences, is not.
> If you are going to create a tool to help perform a task, then make it, oh, I don't know, actually helpful. On every level.
> Having said that, I accept full responsibility for wasting my money on a motherboard and k chip that I will probably never take advantage of because it takes more time and effort to OC than I am willing to devote at this point. My bad for not doing more research before purchase.
> 
> I feel better now.


Did you actually try running x264, or are you just disturbed by the instructions file?


----------



## Guitarminator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Did you actually try running x264, or are you just disturbed by the instructions file?


I did run it. Just irritated that I had to guess what to do instead of it being explained in the so called "Instructions".
Given how overclocking is so NOT a straightforward process and can be potentially detrimental to components in the system if done or tested incorrectly, I was less than thrilled with a tool that left me to guess if I was using it correctly.
As stated previously, I could have asked here but, I wouldn't have to with 2 more simple sentences in the usage instructions.
The thing is, I see this type of thing way too often with software of all types. Most recently, backup software when switching from Windows backup to something with more features.
I swear, people who write software assume way too much when attempting to explain how to use it.
Hence the need for numerous support forums for virtually every product out there.
I do understand that software is inherently complicated but, many times it is made more so by incomplete documentation. Of course there is the fact that there are few that actually RTFM.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Guitarminator*
> 
> I did run it. Just irritated that I had to guess what to do instead of it being explained in the so called "Instructions".
> Given how overclocking is so NOT a straightforward process and can be potentially detrimental to components in the system if done or tested incorrectly, I was less than thrilled with a tool that left me to guess if I was using it correctly.
> As stated previously, I could have asked here but, I wouldn't have to with 2 more simple sentences in the usage instructions.
> The thing is, I see this type of thing way too often with software of all types. Most recently, backup software when switching from Windows backup to something with more features.
> I swear, people who write software assume way too much when attempting to explain how to use it.
> Hence the need for numerous support forums for virtually every product out there.
> I do understand that software is inherently complicated but, many times it is made more so by incomplete documentation. Of course there is the fact that there are few that actually RTFM.


Download Realbench, It's my primary stresser. It's simple. Just click stress and run. Don't give up so quickly, It took me months to get my OC tuned in just right, and it motivated me into the world of custom water cooling.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Guitarminator*
> 
> I did run it. Just irritated that I had to guess what to do instead of it being explained in the so called "Instructions".
> Given how overclocking is so NOT a straightforward process and can be potentially detrimental to components in the system if done or tested incorrectly, I was less than thrilled with a tool that left me to guess if I was using it correctly.
> As stated previously, I could have asked here but, I wouldn't have to with 2 more simple sentences in the usage instructions.
> The thing is, I see this type of thing way too often with software of all types. Most recently, backup software when switching from Windows backup to something with more features.
> I swear, people who write software assume way too much when attempting to explain how to use it.
> Hence the need for numerous support forums for virtually every product out there.
> I do understand that software is inherently complicated but, many times it is made more so by incomplete documentation. Of course there is the fact that there are few that actually RTFM.


I guess I just don't see where x264 is difficult to use, the 4 prompts are pretty self-explanatory. You can always go with kl6mk6's suggestion, and run RealBench. It has an x264 test built in it, and the options are more "user-friendly".


----------



## Guitarminator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> Download Realbench, It's my primary stresser. It's simple. Just click stress and run. Don't give up so quickly, It took me months to get my OC tuned in just right, and it motivated me into the world of custom water cooling.


I understand that you are trying to encourage me but, what you have really done is discourage me. I don't even want to spend 2 days trying to get a stable OC, let alone months.
I just feel like my time would be better spent practicing, writing, performing and recording the music I have in my head. It needs to be transferred to a more permanent medium. Even if it sucks to others, I like it. I'll never know if someone else feels the same until I get it done.

I do want to apologize to you, kl6mk6, again though. After reading back through our interaction here, I recognize that I overreacted to your initial comment and did the very thing I accused you of. I was a douche and I'm sorry.
+rep for being the bigger person.

I may try OC'ing if at some point this PC is unable to keep up with what I want to do. As of now, stock is doing just fine.

Thanks again kl6mk6!


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Guitarminator*
> 
> I understand that you are trying to encourage me but, what you have really done is discourage me. I don't even want to spend 2 days trying to get a stable OC, let alone months.
> I just feel like my time would be better spent practicing, writing, performing and recording the music I have in my head. It needs to be transferred to a more permanent medium. Even if it sucks to others, I like it. I'll never know if someone else feels the same until I get it done.
> 
> I do want to apologize to you, kl6mk6, again though. After reading back through our interaction here, I recognize that I overreacted to your initial comment and did the very thing I accused you of. I was a douche and I'm sorry.
> +rep for being the bigger person.
> 
> I may try OC'ing if at some point this PC is unable to keep up with what I want to do. As of now, stock is doing just fine.
> 
> Thanks again kl6mk6!


The amount of time that is necessary also kinda depends on how far you're trying to push your components. One could potentially get a mild OC tuned in a couple of days, whereas finding the limits would certainly take longer. It all depends on what your goal is.


----------



## Guitarminator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> I guess I just don't see where x264 is difficult to use, the 4 prompts are pretty self-explanatory. You can always go with kl6mk6's suggestion, and run RealBench. It has an x264 test built in it, and the options are more "user-friendly".


x264 is not difficult to use but, it could be made much easier with minimal effort. Most especially for an absolute beginner with no knowledge at all. That's the point I was making.


----------



## Guitarminator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> The amount of time that is necessary also kinda depends on how far you're trying to push your components. One could potentially get a mild OC tuned in a couple of days, whereas finding the limits would certainly take longer. It all depends on what your goal is.


I'm getting that from the little research that I've done. It's not worth it for me right now.
More power to you people though. You all have much more patience and motivation than I.


----------



## blaze2210

Sounds good! Whenever you have free time, it wouldn't be a bad idea to just read through the posts in this forum. After reading through the posts, virtually every single question that I had when I was starting out with Haswell was answered. There have been a lot of very informative conversations that have happened in this thread.









Even if you don't read through the thread, there are always people here to help out.


----------



## MagicSquare

I know stress testing for stability is a subjective area of expertise, but I am looking for some food for thought before I continue to push my OC. Should I continue to do a little more stability testing or just press on until i hit issues?

Overclock: 4.4Ghz
VID: 1.200V (1.202V)
Cache: 3.5Ghz
Cache V: 1.15V
V Input: 1.80V
Temps: 77,79,78,73C
RAM: Gskill ripjawsx 2133
RAM Speed: 1333Mhz
RAM Timings: 9,9,9,24, 1T
RAM V: 1.55V
Stress Test: IBT v2.54 very high 20/20 runs

Overclock: 4.5Ghz
VID: 1.200V (1.202V)
Cache: 3.5Ghz
Cache V: 1.15
V Input: 1.80V
Temps: 77,80,78,74
RAM: Gskill ripjawsx 2133
RAM Speed: 1333Mhz
RAM Timings: 9,9,9,24, 1T
RAM V: 1.55V
Stress Test: IBT v2.54 very high 10/10 runs EDIT: did a second run of 10/10 on IBT

I plan to move from intelburn test to OCCT 4.4.1 large data 1 hour sessions to go easy on temps when I inevitability raise that VID.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MagicSquare*
> 
> I know stress testing for stability is a subjective area of expertise, but I am looking for some food for thought before I continue to push my OC. Should I continue to do a little more stability testing or just press on until i hit issues?
> 
> Overclock: 4.4Ghz
> VID: 1.200V (1.202V)
> Cache: 3.5Ghz
> Cache V: 1.15V
> V Input: 1.80V
> Temps: 77,79,78,73C
> RAM: Gskill ripjawsx 2133
> RAM Speed: 1333Mhz
> RAM Timings: 9,9,9,24, 1T
> RAM V: 1.55V
> Stress Test: IBT v2.54 very high 20/20 runs
> 
> Overclock: 4.5Ghz
> VID: 1.200V (1.202V)
> Cache: 3.5Ghz
> Cache V: 1.15
> V Input: 1.80V
> Temps: 77,80,78,74
> RAM: Gskill ripjawsx 2133
> RAM Speed: 1333Mhz
> RAM Timings: 9,9,9,24, 1T
> RAM V: 1.55V
> Stress Test: IBT v2.54 very high 10/10 runs EDIT: did a second run of 10/10 on IBT
> 
> I plan to move from intelburn test to OCCT 4.4.1 large data 1 hour sessions to go easy on temps when I inevitability raise that VID.


Ibt is not very good indication on Haswell/dc. It makes lots of heat but I can pass standard/high on very unstable oc. OCCT is a better choice for sure.

I recommend using at least two tests. So after you pass occt consider 10 or 20 loops of x264.

x264 will also show you what your max cpu temps will during an actual 100% load. Ideally you want 80c or below during x264.


----------



## MagicSquare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Ibt is not very good indication on Haswell/dc. It makes lots of heat but I can pass standard/high on very unstable oc. OCCT is a better choice for sure.
> 
> I recommend using at least two tests. So after you pass occt consider 10 or 20 loops of x264.
> 
> x264 will also show you what your max cpu temps will during an actual 100% load. Ideally you want 80c or below during x264.


I got 124 blue screen about 5 minutes into OCCT. Most likely just some more voltage needed? i read the blue screen codes elsewhere on oc.net and wasn't very sure what QPI/VTT was referring too.

I'm not too worried about temps yet if IBT isn't putting me over 80C, cooling is h100i.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MagicSquare*
> 
> I got 124 blue screen about 5 minutes into OCCT. Most likely just some more voltage needed? i read the blue screen codes elsewhere on oc.net and wasn't very sure what QPI/VTT was referring too.
> 
> I'm not too worried about temps yet if IBT isn't putting me over 80C, cooling is h100i.


0x124 generally applies to vcore, but could potentially be referring to VRin in some cases - test to figure out which is needed. Give the vcore a bump and re-test, if you get another BSOD, then remove the bump in vcore and give the VRin a bump, then re-test.


----------



## MagicSquare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> 0x124 generally applies to vcore, but could potentially be referring to VRin in some cases - test to figure out which is needed. Give the vcore a bump and re-test, if you get another BSOD, then remove the bump in vcore and give the VRin a bump, then re-test.


I bumped my voltage up from 1.2v to 1.22v and the results were much better. 5 minutes to 25 minutes before the BSOD. OCCT 4.4.1.

So you are saying, if my results are about the same I should look to change Vrin ( V input?)? Or change Vrin regardless if i fail?

Testing at 1.24v: passed OCCT large data set 1 hour run. Should I run another program or a longer OCCT session before moving toward 4.6?

Thanks for the assistance


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MagicSquare*
> 
> I bumped my voltage up from 1.2v to 1.22v and the results were much better. 5 minutes to 25 minutes before the BSOD. OCCT 4.4.1.
> 
> So you are saying, if my results are about the same I should look to change Vrin ( V input?)? Or change Vrin regardless if i fail?
> 
> Testing at 1.24v atm


If you want to change things for the sake of changing things, then by all means, give a bump to the VRin also. Otherwise, you'll be testing to figure out which one actually needs the increased voltage. It might even turn out that they both need an increase, but you'll need to test to find out for sure.

Ah, the fun of testing and re-testing....


----------



## MagicSquare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> If you want to change things for the sake of changing things, then by all means, give a bump to the VRin also. Otherwise, you'll be testing to figure out which one actually needs the increased voltage. It might even turn out that they both need an increase, but you'll need to test to find out for sure.
> 
> Ah, the fun of testing and re-testing....


Yes much fun. I ment changing them one at a time obviously. I didn't think I would need to change Vrin until i got into the 1.3V range. My current is 1.8V so I have that .5-.6 gap from my Vcore of 1.24v. I'm letting x264 run now while I am at work. Should I wait to pass both stability tests before moving to the next multiplier?


----------



## blaze2210

The .4-.6v gap is more of a guideline versus a hard rule. Some chips require a larger gap, it's up to you to test and find out what your particular chip needs. For example, my current VRin is 1.936 with my vcore at 1.314v.


----------



## Zantrill

Got a used 4770k yesterday. Ran realbench and it shot up to 100c real quick. Stock 3.5ghz


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> Got a used 4770k yesterday. Ran realbench and it shot up to 100c real quick. Stock 3.5ghz


What cooler are you using, and did you check your mounting?


----------



## Zantrill

Coolermaster Seidon 120v. Stock CM paste. I can try to reseat again.. but it looked fine.

Update: CPUZ showed jumps to 4.3ghz. Not sure why since I reset the bios to factory and XMP is off

Ain't that cute... keep forgetting the "optimal" part when i save and exit. Still, I don't see how 4.3ghz makes it 100c in no time


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> Coolermaster Seidon 120v. Stock CM paste. I can try to reseat again.. but it looked fine.
> 
> Update: CPUZ showed jumps to 4.3ghz. Not sure why since I reset the bios to factory and XMP is off
> 
> Ain't that cute... keep forgetting the "optimal" part when i save and exit. Still, I don't see how 4.3ghz makes it 100c in no time


Unless the pump on the Seidon is failing, I'm inclined to think that the issue would be with the paste spread. If the paste spread evenly, with no air pockets, then I'd say your CPU is a perfect candidate for a delid.


----------



## Zantrill

I seriously want to delid. But, never done it and don't have a proper setup for it. I've heard some used just a razor, but was risky.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> I seriously want to delid. But, never done it and don't have a proper setup for it. I've heard some used just a razor, but was risky.


Have you tried manually setting the core voltage? I have been seeing a lot of chips getting way too much voltage running stock bios lately.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> I seriously want to delid. But, never done it and don't have a proper setup for it. I've heard some used just a razor, but was risky.


The razor method puts you a twitch away from a dead CPU. Go with the vice methods, they're a lot easier and safer. Check my signature for a link to the Delidded Club here, there's a bunch of info there for you.









I delidded my current 4670K using a vice method, and it was super easy. Keep in mind: if you don't really need a vice outside of delidding, you can always buy one from your local hardware store, then return it when you're done.


----------



## Zantrill

I'll have to check on that. I tried once again reapplying the paste, same deal. Also i noticed even trying to set the bios to defaults with no overclock... nothing... it still wants to go to 4.1ghz. I'm missing something. I have the Z87 Deluxe running this, and I know about the manual switches onboard. Those are set to stock as well. Let me go check my bios once again. It's frustrating cause I'm spending my time trying to not OC... lol


----------



## Zantrill




----------



## v1ral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> The razor method puts you a twitch away from a dead CPU. Go with the vice methods, they're a lot easier and safer. Check my signature for a link to the Delidded Club here, there's a bunch of info there for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I delidded my current 4670K using a vice method, and it was super easy. Keep in mind: if you don't really need a vice outside of delidding, you can always buy one from your local hardware store, then return it when you're done.


This is what I did exactly, I went to home depot got the proper vise and went to town...
Was done got ready for work, then returned it the same day.

This is the safest and easiest method "vise only method" don't be using a hammer!!


----------



## Zantrill

As I shamefully step out the door, i leave this.... updating the bios for better 4th gen chip support... you may laugh now


----------



## v1ral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> As I shamefully step out the door, i leave this.... updating the bios for better 4th gen chip support... you may laugh now


It's okay.. we're not laughing..we're just trying to figure out WHY your temps are so high!

Update bios and see if temps are high still, if you are still getting high temps check your cooler's mounts, make sure they are making good contact/pressure. If not throw it away, nah j/k, get a cheap air cooler *not the intel stock cooler* and try again, perhaps a hyper 212 or something. Don't expect a high overclock however with that cooler.


----------



## Zantrill

After updating bios, i went straight to cinibench and this is the results. No different. I've already replaced the paste (on the liquid cooler), yet again. No difference. No OCing at all.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> This is what I did exactly, I went to home depot got the proper vise and went to town...
> Was done got ready for work, then returned it the same day.
> 
> This is the safest and easiest method "vise only method" don't be using a hammer!!


I used the vice and hammer method, just keep in mind that there should be a block of wood between the CPU and the hammer. I've said it many times: as long as you're not just molly-whomping your CPU, it'll be fine and won't go flying.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> After updating bios, i went straight to cinibench and this is the results. No different. I've already replaced the paste (on the liquid cooler), yet again. No difference. No OCing at all.


Have you made sure that the Seidon's pump is running, and that the radiator fan is also running?


----------



## Zantrill

House at 69f. Seidon seems to be working. Even have another fan blowing on it as you can see.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House at 69f. Seidon seems to be working. Even have another fan blowing on it as you can see.


How about a screen shot with voltages too.


----------



## Zantrill




----------



## Zantrill

I have never had this much problem with after market coolers. I tried one more last time.... looky there....


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> I have never had this much problem with after market coolers. I tried one more last time.... looky there....


So what did you end up changing to fix the issue?


----------



## Zantrill

I smoothed out the paste... usually I just throw a dot in the middle and throw the cooler on. Never had a problem. I guess for now on it's cover the whole darn thing...


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> I smoothed out the paste... usually I just throw a dot in the middle and throw the cooler on. Never had a problem. I guess for now on it's cover the whole darn thing...


So it sounds like you weren't getting good coverage. You might just need to use more if you're going with the "dot in the middle" application method. Either way, glad you got it sorted out.


----------



## Zantrill

Thanks to those who hung with me tonight. I was in panic mode and stressing out. +rep all


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> Thanks to those who hung with me tonight. I was in panic mode and stressing out. +rep all


No worries! I can definitely understand....


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MagicSquare*
> 
> ... i read the blue screen codes elsewhere on oc.net *and wasn't very sure what QPI/VTT was referring too*.
> 
> ....


Hi all, I am not sure what QPI/VTT is referring to, as well. Can anybody clarify this, please?

Thank you.


----------



## blaze2210

QPI/VTT doesn't apply to Haswell. The 0x124 BSOD code normally just applies to the vcore with these chips, but can also be VRin.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> QPI/VTT doesn't apply to Haswell....


Sorry, I do not understand what you mean exactly with "...it does not apply", but I've just looked in my BIOS (ASRock Z97 OC Formula - System Specs in my sig_rig) and there is a VTT Dram Voltage there, which is approx. half of my eventual DRAM Voltage. In my system DRAM V = 1.6V and VTT Dram V = 0.806V or something like that. Is this the QPI/VTT that old and unfortunately never updated O/C error code's guide is referring to?

I agree with you about the 0x124 BSOD code.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Sorry, I do not understand what you mean exactly with "...it does not apply", but I've just looked in my BIOS (ASRock Z97 OC Formula - System Specs in my sig_rig) and there is a VTT Dram Voltage there, which is approx. half of my eventual DRAM Voltage. In my system DRAM V = 1.6V and VTT Dram V = 0.806V or something like that. Is this the QPI/VTT that old and unfortunately never updated O/C error code's guide is referring to?
> 
> I agree with you about the 0x124 BSOD code.


He means you're looking at a bluescreen guide for 5 CPU generations ago, not for sandy bridge, ivy bridge, haswell, broadwell or skylake but built before they existed when different voltages were relevant for overclocking. Don't touch that volt

It would have to be not only updated, but completely rewritten as the same things simply don't apply across CPU gens. This guide (and comments here) are telling you which voltages to adjust in case of certain errors!


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> He means you're looking at a bluescreen guide for 5 CPU generations ago, not for sandy bridge, ivy bridge, haswell, broadwell or skylake but built before they existed when different voltages were relevant for overclocking. Don't touch that volt
> 
> It would have to be not only updated, but completely rewritten as the same things simply don't apply across CPU gens. This guide (and comments here) are telling you which voltages to adjust in case of certain errors!


Okay, thank you for the clarifications, and no I am not touching at all my VTT Dram Voltage, and actually I have no problem with BSODs, I just thought to ask because what QPI/VTT is was unclear to me, so I thought to ask since that other member mentioned it. Now I fully understand that it has absolutely no appliance to our CPUs though, so all is clear









Thank you!


----------



## Cyro999

kk sry (different people talking about different things) - ^that applies to anyone asking about that old bluescreen code guide


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Sorry, I do not understand what you mean exactly with "...it does not apply", but I've just looked in my BIOS (ASRock Z97 OC Formula - System Specs in my sig_rig) and there is a VTT Dram Voltage there, which is approx. half of my eventual DRAM Voltage. In my system DRAM V = 1.6V and VTT Dram V = 0.806V or something like that. Is this the QPI/VTT that old and unfortunately never updated O/C error code's guide is referring to?
> 
> I agree with you about the 0x124 BSOD code.


"It does not apply" is a pretty clear statement - it doesn't apply to Haswell, so there's no need to elaborate on what it is. Leave it alone, if it was important to mess with, someone would have suggested it to you by now. Haswell doesn't handle the RAM the same way that older models did, so just leave the VTT alone - ignore it completely. That is an older BSOD code list, but using that as a reference, I got all of my BSODs sorted out while OC'ing my 4670K.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> "It does not apply" is a pretty clear statement - it doesn't apply to Haswell, so there's no need to elaborate on what it is. Leave it alone, if it was important to mess with, someone would have suggested it to you by now. Haswell doesn't handle the RAM the same way that older models did, so just leave the VTT alone - ignore it completely. That is an older BSOD code list, but using that as a reference, I got all of my BSODs sorted out while OC'ing my 4670K.


Yeap, got it, thank you, already aware of it [ I was ], didn't properly express myself, thank you!

It would be [really!] great if someone of you guys, native English speakers - I am not, would update that BSOD guide!!


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Yeap, got it, thank you, already aware of it [ I was ], didn't properly express myself, thank you!
> 
> It would be [really!] great if someone of you guys, native English speakers - I am not, would update that BSOD guide!!


No worries! Really, the QPI/Vtt are the only things that don't apply to Haswell, so there isn't really a _need_ to update it.


----------



## Zantrill

Realtemp and cpuz say 4.1, realbench 4.3... i set it to 4.5 @1.2v and it never went there. Went the whole 15 minutes with max temp 81c on one core. Cinibench went to 4.1 as well. Seems stable... but at what? 4.1? 4.3? Wheres my 4.5?











Well, that's a crudy picture. Looks like my 4.1 spiked to 4.2 as I snapped the picture.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> Realtemp and cpuz say 4.1, realbench 4.3... i set it to 4.5 @1.2v and it never went there. Went the whole 15 minutes with max temp 81c on one core. Cinibench went to 4.1 as well. Seems stable... but at what? 4.1? 4.3? Wheres my 4.5?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, that's a crudy picture. Looks like my 4.1 spiked to 4.2 as I snapped the picture.


What motherboard settings are you changing?

BTW you can push the PrtScn button on your keyboard in windows, then paste into Paint and save as .jpg. That way you dont have to use your camera anymore. Also if you have a USB drive, Some BIOS will let you save screenshots to USB using F12 key.


----------



## Zantrill

Yea, i just happen to be on my cell for ocn... was easier... was... lol... now i wished i had just used the snipit tool or like you said.

I changed cpu voltage to 1.2 and and multi to 45 (sync), xmp mode, turbo mode cpu voltage 1.2, and adaptive mode.


----------



## MagicSquare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> Yea, i just happen to be on my cell for ocn... was easier... was... lol... now i wished i had just used the snipit tool or like you said.
> 
> I changed cpu voltage to 1.2 and and multi to 45 (sync), xmp mode, turbo mode cpu voltage 1.2, and adaptive mode.


You definitely don't want to use adaptive mode for synthetic stress tests. The xmp/turbo stuff in your bios is probably why your clock speed is moving around. It should be a static 4.5ghz


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> Yea, i just happen to be on my cell for ocn... was easier... was... lol... now i wished i had just used the snipit tool or like you said.
> 
> I changed cpu voltage to 1.2 and and multi to 45 (sync), xmp mode, turbo mode cpu voltage 1.2, and adaptive mode.


*DO NOT STRESS TEST ON ADAPTIVE VOLTAGES!!*

Ok, now that that's been said: you can run adaptive for your voltages (I don't personally recommend it, but to each their own), just make absolutely sure that you do not run stress tests with your voltages on Adaptive. The CPU will request more voltage than it needs, and this can kill/degrade your chip. Tread carefully with Adaptive.


----------



## HooDooMan

Just a basic question. When people post their CPU multiplier is that the multiplier of the lowest core or is it the average of all cores?

The reason I ask is because my 2 4770K CPU's have core speeds of -

CPU#1
Core#1: 5.1Ghz
Core#2: 5.1Ghz
Core#3: 5.1Ghz
Core#4: 4.4Ghz
vcore 1.45

CPU#2
Core#1: 5.9Ghz
Core#2: 5.9Ghz
Core#3: 5.9Ghz
Core#4: 4.7Ghz
vcore 1.5

CPUID reports the speed of the lowest core as the muliplier.

Is this speed distribution across cores typical?


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HooDooMan*
> 
> Just a basic question. When people post their CPU multiplier is that the multiplier of the lowest core or is it the average of all cores?
> 
> The reason I ask is because my 2 4770K CPU's have core speeds of -
> 
> CPU#1
> Core#1: 5.1Ghz
> Core#1: 5.1Ghz
> Core#1: 5.1Ghz
> Core#1: 4.4Ghz
> vcore 1.45
> 
> CPU#2
> Core#1: 5.9Ghz
> Core#1: 5.9Ghz
> Core#1: 5.9Ghz
> Core#1: 4.7Ghz
> vcore 1.5
> 
> CPUID reports the speed of the lowest core as the muliplier.
> 
> Is this speed distribution across cores typical?


I'm going to assume that all of the cores being #1 was a typo. In the BIOS, did you set different multipliers for when 1, 2, 3, or 4 cores are active? I don't really see another way you'd be at 5.9ghz on one core, and 4.7 on another.


----------



## Zantrill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MagicSquare*
> 
> You definitely don't want to use adaptive mode for synthetic stress tests. The xmp/turbo stuff in your bios is probably why your clock speed is moving around. It should be a static 4.5ghz


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> *DO NOT STRESS TEST ON ADAPTIVE VOLTAGES!!*
> 
> Ok, now that that's been said: you can run adaptive for your voltages (I don't personally recommend it, but to each their own), just make absolutely sure that you do not run stress tests with your voltages on Adaptive. The CPU will request more voltage than it needs, and this can kill/degrade your chip. Tread carefully with Adaptive.


I did as you said but left the xmp on as that just set my memory to 1600 1.5v as it was made for. (?) I got a stable clock 4.3 1.25v but beyond 4.3, even upping the voltage to 1.28, wont take. It'll boot up, i got cpuz to verify 4.4 and then promptly to bsod


----------



## HooDooMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> I'm going to assume that all of the cores being #1 was a typo. In the BIOS, did you set different multipliers for when 1, 2, 3, or 4 cores are active? I don't really see another way you'd be at 5.9ghz on one core, and 4.7 on another.


Your right it is cores 1, 2, 3, 4. Thanks for pointing that out.

I leveled the cores individually. The last core on each CPU is kind of a laggard. Frustrating really, but I don't think there is much to do about it. If I had sync'd the cores in the bios I never would have discovered the potential for the rest of the cores.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HooDooMan*
> 
> Your right it is cores 1, 2, 3, 4. Thanks for pointing that out.
> 
> I leveled the cores individually. The last core on each CPU is kind of a laggard. Frustrating really, but I don't think there is much to do about it. If I had sync'd the cores in the bios I never would have discovered the potential for the rest of the cores.


You're aware that you're not actually setting speeds for the individual cores, right? You're actually setting the speeds for when a single core is active, when 2 cores are active, when 3 cores are active, and when 4 cores are active - not the speeds for cores 1, 2, 3, and 4 individually. Just a heads-up there....


----------



## MagicSquare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> I did as you said but left the xmp on as that just set my memory to 1600 1.5v as it was made for. (?) I got a stable clock 4.3 1.25v but beyond 4.3, even upping the voltage to 1.28, wont take. It'll boot up, i got cpuz to verify 4.4 and then promptly to bsod


The OP recommends setting your RAM to not xmp until you get a stable clock. Then work it back up. What is your Cache ratio set to?(uncore clock) and voltage


----------



## Zantrill

Right now I'm rebooting to 4.4 with xmp off... we'll see what happens


----------



## MagicSquare

Make sure you have your cache ratio max and min values set to 35,35 so it doesn't get overclocked automatically when you boost the core clock. Depending on your BSOD codes, You probably need to just play with your core voltage and maybe even your input voltage.


----------



## Zantrill

I set it 35/35... still bsod running cinibench


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> I set it 35/35... still bsod running cinibench
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Vcore....


----------



## Zantrill

i simply set it back to 4.3 with 1.25.... it's stable and runs cool no matter what settings... xmp or no xmp.... 35 ratio or auto ratio... all good.... but let me add to the multi like just 44 and it's a different PC bsoding
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Vcore....


??


----------



## MagicSquare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> i simply set it back to 4.3 with 1.25.... it's stable and runs cool no matter what settings... xmp or no xmp.... 35 ratio or auto ratio... all good.... but let me add to the multi like just 44 and it's a different PC bsoding
> ??


Monitor how long it takes to blue screen. Then add to your Vcore like Blaze is implying. If you see improvement on your stability time before a BSOD then you are heading the right direction. When you add to your core clock and you become unstable then you need to move other settings (like Vcore) to compensate.


----------



## HooDooMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> You're aware that you're not actually setting speeds for the individual cores, right? You're actually setting the speeds for when a single core is active, when 2 cores are active, when 3 cores are active, and when 4 cores are active - not the speeds for cores 1, 2, 3, and 4 individually. Just a heads-up there....


It seems I have a lot to learn.

When you say "active", does that mean when the core is enabled in device manager or bios, or when the core has a load?

Next question then. How do I go about testing cores 1,2,3? I've been using Handbrake to test my speeds but handbrake runs on all cores.


----------



## Zantrill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MagicSquare*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> i simply set it back to 4.3 with 1.25.... it's stable and runs cool no matter what settings... xmp or no xmp.... 35 ratio or auto ratio... all good.... but let me add to the multi like just 44 and it's a different PC bsoding
> ??
> 
> 
> 
> Monitor how long it takes to blue screen. Then add to your Vcore like Blaze is implying. If you see improvement on your stability time before a BSOD then you are heading the right direction. When you add to your core clock and you become unstable then you need to move other settings (like Vcore) to compensate.
Click to expand...

We are talking the 1.25 CPU core voltage I set, correct? If so, that's what I"m saying... I set it as high as 1.29. I was told to not set it past 1.29 (or 1.3 and above) on Haswell without a custom loop. It's not like my Ivy that ran 4.5 @ 1.3v stable on a Corsair H100. Was I told wrong?


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HooDooMan*
> 
> It seems I have a lot to learn.
> 
> When you say "active", does that mean when the core is enabled in device manager or bios, or when the core has a load?
> 
> Next question then. How do I go about testing cores 1,2,3? I've been using Handbrake to test my speeds but handbrake runs on all cores.


When the core has a load on it. I never really saw the benefit in having them clocked differently, so I never looked into it. You should be able to test using x264, since you can tell it how many threads to use. That would be where I'd start.









The advice that magicsquare gave is right in-line with DarkWizzie's testing methods, so I second that. When you're getting more time before a BSOD, you know you're heading in the right direction.


----------



## MagicSquare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> We are talking the 1.25 CPU core voltage I set, correct? If so, that's what I"m saying... I set it as high as 1.29. I was told to not set it past 1.29 (or 1.3 and above) on Haswell without a custom loop. It's not like my Ivy that ran 4.5 @ 1.3v stable on a Corsair H100. Was I told wrong?


As long as you are avoiding dangerous temps you can up the voltage more than that. I would take a glance at the OP and read about his take on voltages. He recommends staying under 1.45-1.5V and obviously staying under danger temps. 85-90C I think. Double check the Original Post.


----------



## v1ral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> We are talking the 1.25 CPU core voltage I set, correct? If so, that's what I"m saying... I set it as high as 1.29. I was told to not set it past 1.29 (or 1.3 and above) on Haswell without a custom loop. It's not like my Ivy that ran 4.5 @ 1.3v stable on a Corsair H100. Was I told wrong?


Set vcore and forget about it, put it at 1.25 manually set uncore to stock. Set voltage mode to manual, XMP it's up to you, I'd put it in if the speeds are 1600Mhz and uncore voltage to 1.15voltages..
Get that Core situated then work trying to get cache to maybe 4000Mhz.
What are you using to stress test.
If you have real bench run 5 instances of the x264 encoding, JUST 5!! if it makes it with cool enough temps run 10 then if that makes it, fun 2 hours of the stress test THEN try and run longer, maybe 25 runs of x264 v2.06 posted in this thread in post 1.
Good luck!

I would stop raising core voltage once you reach 70-75 MAX cause of your cooler


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> We are talking the 1.25 CPU core voltage I set, correct? If so, that's what I"m saying... I set it as high as 1.29. I was told to not set it past 1.29 (or 1.3 and above) on Haswell without a custom loop. It's not like my Ivy that ran 4.5 @ 1.3v stable on a Corsair H100. Was I told wrong?


My 4670K does 4.7ghz at ~1.4v, which my H100i is perfectly capable of handling - unless it's almost 100*F outside. So basically, that's my "Winter speed".







My "summer speed" is 4.5ghz @ 1.312v.


----------



## MagicSquare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> My 4670K does 4.7ghz at ~1.4v, which my H100i is perfectly capable of handling - unless it's almost 100*F outside. So basically, that's my "Winter speed".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My "summer speed" is 4.5ghz @ 1.312v.


If you recall my issues from earlier in the thread, I am now super stable at 4.5Ghz and 1.24v. Haven't had the time to go for gold yet though. So I will be in here with my issues and successes to come.


----------



## Zantrill

I think I'm going to revisit this tomorrow. My brain is hurting along with my pride. I'm tired and need sleep.. thanks guys


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> I think I'm going to revisit this tomorrow. My brain is hurting along with my pride. I'm tired and need sleep.. thanks guys


Check your BIOS settings with what this link suggests.

Workshop: How to overclock Haswell processors


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> Check your BIOS settings with what this link suggests.
> 
> Workshop: How to overclock Haswell processors


Whoa, there's actually a Haswell guide I haven't seen....There's some decent info there.... Good work!


----------



## Zantrill

I appriciate that link. I adjusted bios to those settings. Progress. I was able to boot up 4.4ghz @12.9v. Passed cinibench with highest core hitting 71c, validated cpuz and idle temps in the low 30's. However, as soon as i started the realbench stress test, it bosd immediately. I take it my next step is to increase vcore?

Update: increased vcore to 1.33v. Realbench made it to 5 minutes before bsod with highest core temp at 87c


----------



## st0necold

Fellas should I exchange my board for the "new" version? I have the X99x killer but I think this is a new version with the OC socket... is it worth the swap?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157598&cm_re=x99_killer-_-13-157-598-_-Product


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> I appriciate that link. I adjusted bios to those settings. Progress. I was able to boot up 4.4ghz @12.9v. Passed cinibench with highest core hitting 71c, validated cpuz and idle temps in the low 30's. However, as soon as i started the realbench stress test, it bosd immediately. I take it my next step is to increase vcore?
> 
> Update: increased vcore to 1.33v. Realbench made it to 5 minutes before bsod with highest core temp at 87c
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Are you making adjustments to your input voltage as well? try to keep it .5-.7 above your Vcore. It sounds like you should try 1.300Vcore and 1.9ish Input. Also make sure your Uncore multiplier is set to 35 manually and your VRING is set around 1.10-1.15v.


----------



## Zantrill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> Are you making adjustments to your input voltage as well? try to keep it .5-.7 above your Vcore. It sounds like you should try 1.300Vcore and 1.9ish Input. Also make sure your Uncore multiplier is set to 35 manually and your VRING is set around 1.10-1.15v.


When i get home I'll check on that, thanks


----------



## MagicSquare

Hello,

I am currently stable at 4.5ghz
4770k cpu
ASUS Plus mobo
Overclock: 4.5Ghz
VID: 1.240V (1.241V)
Cache: 3.5Ghz
Cache V: 1.15V
V Input: 1.80V
Temps: 69,71,69,64
RAM: Gskill ripjawsx 2133
RAM Speed: 1333Mhz
RAM Timings: 9,9,9,24, 1T
RAM V: 1.55V
Stress Test: OCCT 4.4.1: 1 hour session and x264 20 passes

I am currently moving to 4.6 ghz and at 1.25V I got a restart around 5 minutes into OCCT but no blue screen. Figured I need more voltage but just wanted some thoughts on the lack of BSOD.


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MagicSquare*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I am currently stable at 4.5ghz
> 4770k cpu
> ASUS Plus mobo
> Overclock: 4.5Ghz
> VID: 1.240V (1.241V)
> Cache: 3.5Ghz
> Cache V: 1.15V
> V Input: 1.80V
> Temps: 69,71,69,64
> RAM: Gskill ripjawsx 2133
> RAM Speed: 1333Mhz
> RAM Timings: 9,9,9,24, 1T
> RAM V: 1.55V
> Stress Test: OCCT 4.4.1: 1 hour session and x264 20 passes
> 
> I am currently moving to 4.6 ghz and at 1.25V I got a restart around 5 minutes into OCCT but no blue screen. Figured I need more voltage but just wanted some thoughts on the lack of BSOD.


I get the freeze sometimes, maybe more often when it's lack of input voltage. That isn't very consistent with your numbers though.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MagicSquare*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I am currently stable at 4.5ghz
> 4770k cpu
> ASUS Plus mobo
> Overclock: 4.5Ghz
> VID: 1.240V (1.241V)
> Cache: 3.5Ghz
> Cache V: 1.15V
> V Input: 1.80V
> Temps: 69,71,69,64
> RAM: Gskill ripjawsx 2133
> RAM Speed: 1333Mhz
> RAM Timings: 9,9,9,24, 1T
> RAM V: 1.55V
> Stress Test: OCCT 4.4.1: 1 hour session and x264 20 passes
> 
> I am currently moving to 4.6 ghz and at 1.25V I got a restart around 5 minutes into OCCT but no blue screen. Figured I need more voltage but just wanted some thoughts on the lack of BSOD.


Try bumping the Input voltage a little, to maybe 1.85v or so. It sounds like you're really close to stabilizing that OC. Nice work!


----------



## MagicSquare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> I get the freeze sometimes, maybe more often when it's lack of input voltage. That isn't very consistent with your numbers though.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Try bumping the Input voltage a little, to maybe 1.85v or so. It sounds like you're really close to stabilizing that OC. Nice work!


I bumped input to 1.85V as you suggested. Then I got a 124. Boosted my core to 1.27v. now I got a 101 code.

Edit: testing 4.6ghz at 1.30v and input 1.85v


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MagicSquare*
> 
> I bumped input to 1.85V as you suggested. Then I got a 124. Boosted my core to 1.27v. now I got a 101 code.
> 
> Edit: testing 4.6ghz at 1.30v and input 1.85v


101 and 124 are both usually vcore.

What was your vid at 45x?


----------



## MagicSquare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> 101 and 124 are both usually vcore.
> 
> What was your vid at 45x?


4.5 @ 1.24v
4.6 @ 1.3v is going strong right now in OCCT

Edit: my 4.6ghz @ 1.3v passed OCCT for 1 hour. If I run an x264 test, should I run it at 16 threads?
Also, my temps were getting up to 79C. If I continue to move up to 4.7ghz should I stick with x264 for lower temps?


----------



## MagicSquare

Working toward 4.7Ghz:
Overclock: 4.7Ghz
VID: 1.360V (1.359V)
Cache: 3.5Ghz
Cache V: 1.15V
V Input: 1.95V
RAM: Gskill ripjawsx 2133
RAM Speed: 1333Mhz
RAM Timings: 9,9,9,24, 1T
RAM V: 1.55V

As of these setting above I am unstable and still getting BSOD code 101. However, my temps in the x264 stress test are hitting 82C at that voltage. I wasn't planning to use 4.7ghz as a 24/7 clock anyway. Thoughts on going forward to see if I can achieve 4.7Ghz?

Thanks for all the help


----------



## PaycheckNZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HooDooMan*
> 
> Just a basic question. When people post their CPU multiplier is that the multiplier of the lowest core or is it the average of all cores?
> 
> The reason I ask is because my 2 4770K CPU's have core speeds of -
> 
> CPU#1
> Core#1: 5.1Ghz
> Core#2: 5.1Ghz
> Core#3: 5.1Ghz
> Core#4: 4.4Ghz
> vcore 1.45
> 
> CPU#2
> Core#1: 5.9Ghz
> Core#2: 5.9Ghz
> Core#3: 5.9Ghz
> Core#4: 4.7Ghz
> vcore 1.5
> 
> CPUID reports the speed of the lowest core as the muliplier.
> 
> Is this speed distribution across cores typical?


Assuming you can't push your 4 core ratio higher, and you aren't using LN2 cooling, and those aren't typos, those 1,2, and 3 core multipliers can't possibly be stable.
I'm one of the minority around here who bother to use different ratios for different number of cores. I use 47-47-48-48 currently, though I have experimented a lot with other ratios.

Try going into the BIOS and disabling one or two of the cores, then run your stress tests, I am certain they will fail.
Mine eventually fails if I try and run just one core at 49 unless I up the vcore a little more. (Currently just under 1.25V)

It only appears to be working because the stress tests always test all cores at once, forcing the ratios down to 44 & 47 respectively for your CPUs. But under certain normal conditions, it will fail.


----------



## BoredErica

How are everybody's lil' Haswell chips doing today?


----------



## white owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> How are everybody's lil' Haswell chips doing today?


Fresh CLU/AS5 (less than 40 hours) on a CM 212 EVO. (At stock IBT hit 81c at 4.5Ghz/1.25v)












EDIT:
If I may ask...
You are a delidder and overclocker. Why did you get an i5 on Skylake? Yeah I eyeballed that sig...


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *white owl*
> 
> Fresh CLU/AS5 (less than 40 hours) on a CM 212 EVO. (At stock IBT hit 81c at 4.5Ghz/1.25v)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> If I may ask...
> You are a delidder and overclocker. Why did you get an i5 on Skylake? Yeah I eyeballed that sig...


Here are my reasons:

1. The i7 parts were available for purchase far later than the i5 parts. Not only do I not like waiting, my Skylake guide couldn't get rolling until I had a Skylake chip in my system. It is not good for the guide to start off too late.

2. I flipped through Siliconlottery randomly at 3 in the morning and found the 6600k binned for 4.8ghz on sale for $300. I think I may have bought the very first binned 4.8ghz 6600k from SI. That, + delid service, is a very convenient package. If I didn't jump on it, somebody else would have got it later on in the morning. I had to make the call, then and there.

3. I can't really make use of hyperthreading. Chess doesn't really benefit from it. And so, the price is tough to swallow.


----------



## white owl

Do you just buy them to make the guides?

Now that I think about it...a 4.8Ghz Skylake is more rare than it's haswell equivalent.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *white owl*
> 
> Do you just buy them to make the guides?
> 
> Now that I think about it...a 4.8Ghz Skylake is more rare than it's haswell equivalent.


Not primarily, no. I run CPU bottlenecked games. At the current pace Intel is improving I estimate that it will take 10 years for me to reach 60fps in any CPU bottlenecked game I play. Psychologically, it would make me happier if I ran Skylake chipset with a future nvme PCIE SSD (like the 950 Pro that is arriving shortly).

The Haswell guide was much better received than I ever hoped, so I figured, maybe I can do a repeat with the Skylake guide, and make a better guide this time around. It depends on what the readers think. If people think other people are better suited to write an overclocking guide, I'll gladly hand the torch off to somebody else. If I get the same response, I might do another guide the next time I feel compelled to upgrade (maybe every-other-year cadence). If people are lining up in droves begging for more, then yeah, I can consider upgrading every year, because lots of people want it to be so. At least right now, I can afford to do so.

Right now I'm getting the 'more of the same response' type of vibe, so I'll just play it by ear. The idea of having a stable release cycle of Darkwizzie's overclocking guides, well, if it's well received, I find that idea to be kindda charming. It's quite a bit of work though.

About the 4.8ghz, Skylake generally clocks better than Haswell by a decent margin. A DC vs Skylake comparison would be a closer comparison. Having skipped DC though, I'm not too familiar with the averages there.


----------



## white owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Not primarily, no. I run CPU bottlenecked games. At the current pace Intel is improving I estimate that it will take 10 years for me to reach 60fps in any CPU bottlenecked game I play. Psychologically, it would make me happier if I ran Skylake chipset with a future nvme PCIE SSD (like the 950 Pro that is arriving shortly).
> 
> The Haswell guide was much better received than I ever hoped, so I figured, maybe I can do a repeat with the Skylake guide, and make a better guide this time around. It depends on what the readers think. If people think other people are better suited to write an overclocking guide, I'll gladly hand the torch off to somebody else. If I get the same response, I might do another guide the next time I feel compelled to upgrade (maybe every-other-year cadence). If people are lining up in droves begging for more, then yeah, I can consider upgrading every year, because lots of people want it to be so. At least right now, I can afford to do so.
> 
> Right now I'm getting the 'more of the same response' type of vibe, so I'll just play it by ear.
> 
> About the 4.8ghz, Skylake generally clocks better than Haswell by a decent margin. A DC vs Skylake comparison would be a closer comparison. Having skipped DC though, I'm not too familiar with the averages there.


I meant DC. lol
If it wasn't for your guide I'd be lost. I'm sure you've seen your guide on several forums now so I'm not the only one.








ctrl+a>ctrl+c>ctrl+v


----------



## Zantrill

I've tried many scenarios. Will not stay stable from 4.3 or 4.4ghz. I've tried from 1.2vcore to 1.32 (temps in the mid 90's and bsod.



I'm stable at 4ghz @ 1.2v Cinbench, realbench. Picture with 15 minutes realbench pass



Going to save for a H110. I don't like how this Seidon installed on the board and the loud pump.


----------



## cy-one

Heya, I'm just starting with overclocking, like... never did it before.
I have a ASROCK Z87M Pro4 with a i5-4690K Devil's Canyon

Looking at the HWiNFO64-screenshot in the OP, I absolutely fail to find Vcore.
I do have
Vccin
+12V
AVCC
+3.3V
VIN4
+5V
VIN6
3VSB

Nothing else in the same "category" where Vcore should be :/
Am I blind, stupid, both or is there some other reason?


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cy-one*
> 
> Heya, I'm just starting with overclocking, like... never did it before.
> I have a ASROCK Z87M Pro4 with a i5-4690K Devil's Canyon
> 
> Looking at the HWiNFO64-screenshot in the OP, I absolutely fail to find Vcore.
> I do have
> Vccin
> +12V
> AVCC
> +3.3V
> VIN4
> +5V
> VIN6
> 3VSB
> 
> Nothing else in the same "category" where Vcore should be :/
> Am I blind, stupid, both or is there some other reason?


Should be your Core #0-3 VID under your CPU header, not your motherboard header.


----------



## cy-one

Thanks, i'll take a look tomorrow and report back if I'm still too blind


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cy-one*
> 
> Thanks, i'll take a look tomorrow and report back if I'm still too blind


Look through all relevant sections for anything called vcore or vid.

The cpu vid values are not the same as vcore, though closely related.

Otherwise this might be a good question for the hwinfo thread.


----------



## cy-one

The next post isn't meant as "How do I?" as that is covered in the OP.
It is more a newbies "Do I understand that correctly?" and "Am I right with?" as well as "Did I forget something?"

From the preparation:
- Currently still can't find Vcore, buuuut already posted over in the hwinfo-thread (thanks @jdorje)
- Got myself a suite of tools (CPU-Z, HWiNFO, RealTemp; IntelBurnTest, RealBench)
- Already turned off C-states and voltage mode from adaptive to override.

While I want to overclock, I also want to stay on the "safer side", so to speak. Mainly because this is my first attempt at it.
Currently, my VID is around 0.8, as the average VID is according to the OP around 1.29, I'll try to get it to something around 1.2. Sounds "safe" enough for me.

So, Uncore / Ring Ratio to manual and set stock multiplier (in my case x35), Problem... I can't find that. What I do is "Cache Ratio", a b it down the line it says uncore is the same as cache ratio... So I assume I'll set that to 35 for now.

What the **** is a XMP profile?

I'd start with setting the core multiplayer to 40. The Question is now... What format does the field for vcore desire? "1.0"? just "1", what "delimiter" do I use? comma or point? Meh!







Just try it out and hope nothing breaks? :/

The screenshot is from before me changing to override. But what is the "additional offset"?


As I'm not aiming for very high VID/Vcore, I'll leave Input Voltage as is for now... Or should I take it from Auto to something manual (like the mentioned ~0.5v above Vcore)?

The **** is system agent voltage offset, cpu analog/digital io voltage offset and have I forgotten something on the other screenshots?

Let's see what a newbie can do without breaking her cpu!

Other screenshots:


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cy-one*
> 
> The next post isn't meant as "How do I?" as that is covered in the OP.
> It is more a newbies "Do I understand that correctly?" and "Am I right with?" as well as "Did I forget something?"
> 
> From the preparation:
> - Currently still can't find Vcore, buuuut already posted over in the hwinfo-thread (thanks @jdorje)
> - Got myself a suite of tools (CPU-Z, HWiNFO, RealTemp; IntelBurnTest, RealBench)
> - Already turned off C-states and voltage mode from adaptive to override.
> 
> While I want to overclock, I also want to stay on the "safer side", so to speak. Mainly because this is my first attempt at it.
> Currently, my VID is around 0.8, as the average VID is according to the OP around 1.29, I'll try to get it to something around 1.2. Sounds "safe" enough for me.
> 
> So, Uncore / Ring Ratio to manual and set stock multiplier (in my case x35), Problem... I can't find that. What I do is "Cache Ratio", a b it down the line it says uncore is the same as cache ratio... So I assume I'll set that to 35 for now.
> 
> What the **** is a XMP profile?
> 
> I'd start with setting the core multiplayer to 40. The Question is now... What format does the field for vcore desire? "1.0"? just "1", what "delimiter" do I use? comma or point? Meh!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just try it out and hope nothing breaks? :/
> 
> The screenshot is from before me changing to override. But what is the "additional offset"?
> 
> 
> As I'm not aiming for very high VID/Vcore, I'll leave Input Voltage as is for now... Or should I take it from Auto to something manual (like the mentioned ~0.5v above Vcore)?
> 
> The **** is system agent voltage offset, cpu analog/digital io voltage offset and have I forgotten something on the other screenshots?
> 
> Let's see what a newbie can do without breaking her cpu!
> 
> Other screenshots:


Keep it under 1.25v and 80c until you learn more. Very conservative but will still allow a large overclock.

Uncore, ring, and cache are all the same. There is no consistent terminology.

An offset voltage is applied on top of auto voltage. In most cases this can be ignored.

Xmp is ram timings stored in the ram sticks themselves the bios can retrieve to automatically set ram speed/overclock.

Input voltage is the voltage sent to the whole cpu, from which other voltages are split off. At low vcore this can be left auto, but at 1.25 you might need a little more (or less, strangely). 1.75 is usually default and 1.85 is completely safe. The +0.5 rule is just an arbitrary guideline.

The other voltages (sa/iod/ioa) can be left at auto until you go for a heavier overclock.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> ... you might need a little more (or less, strangely). 1.75 is usually default and 1.85 is completely safe. The +0.5 rule is just an arbitrary guideline.


Yeah...!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## cy-one

What does that mean?







I see the benchmark, but.... hu?


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cy-one*
> 
> What does that mean?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see the benchmark, but.... hu?


It's showing that you don't need the suggested 0.5v difference between core voltage and input voltage. It is still unclear if there is any gains or losses running a high or low input voltage. I'm running a core of 1.300v and an input of 1.650v making a difference of 0.35v. When I was testing for best core voltage, I left my input voltage at 2.0v and when I found my stable core ratio and voltage, I lowered my input to its lowest stable point.


----------



## PaycheckNZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cy-one*
> 
> Heya, I'm just starting with overclocking, like... never did it before.
> I have a ASROCK Z87M Pro4 with a i5-4690K Devil's Canyon
> 
> Looking at the HWiNFO64-screenshot in the OP, I absolutely fail to find Vcore.
> I do have
> Vccin
> +12V
> AVCC
> +3.3V
> VIN4
> +5V
> VIN6
> 3VSB
> 
> Nothing else in the same "category" where Vcore should be :/
> Am I blind, stupid, both or is there some other reason?


Don't panic, the ASUS' Z87M-Plus has no vcore shown in HWInfo either.
I use ASUS AI Suite III to show the value.


----------



## OpaBollard

Well this is a great guide I am going to give it ago I have used App Center Easy Tune to Extreme Overclock of 4.5ghz and it was fine Using CPU-Z stress after an hr was avg 80c So I fiquered it was all good so left it Today I found a checkbox to load Overclock settings on startup So I checked it Did a restart and computer bluescreened I manged to fix it by doing a restore to yesterday And then I unistalled App Center as Even though CPU-Z was showing it at 4.5ghz x45 In my bios it still showed the slider at 35 This was confussing the hell out of me So now I will follow the guide and try this way.
Sorry for all that but my First question ( i will have more I am sure) is What settings should I use on x246 when I do my tests I did a quick go Using
Loops = 1
Threads = Auto
Priority = Normal
Max temp was 62c
Is this right for every test and if not can I be given the right settings
I am using HWiNFO64 v5.06-2640 to monitor it all Is very nice Way easer I think to read then CPU-Z and GPU-Z


----------



## Zantrill

Got the H105 today.

I assembled the pc without the case (wouldn't fit current case). I have the H105 in push pull. Idle temps at 25c. My temp on cinibench was 56c on one core, highest of the high, another core 50c lowest of the high. Was running at 4.1ghz though...

Much much better than the Seidon... going to start OCing again.


----------



## OpaBollard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> Got the H105 today.
> 
> I assembled the pc without the case (wouldn't fit current case). I have the H105 in push pull. Idle temps at 25c. My temp on cinibench was 56c on one core, highest of the high, another core 50c lowest of the high. Was running at 4.1ghz though...
> 
> Much much better than the Seidon... going to start OCing again.


Nice yeah I love my H100i good luck with it I still building courage to up volts 
Still not sure how to set me test up and so that makes me think I not stressing right
I played BF4 yesterday and it crashed Dont know if it was CPU to high or GPU to high So i lowered them all a bit Just to be safe


----------



## Zantrill

You'll get there. Read the original post, talk to these guys and don't stress your mind, stress your cpu...









Update...

I'll post pics later. Realbench for 15 minutes. 4.4ghz @ 1.27
1 core hit 70c one time... average between all cores 67c.

Pass!

Up next.. 4.5ghz... crossing fingers...


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> You'll get there. Read the original post, talk to these guys and don't stress your mind, stress your cpu...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Update...
> 
> I'll post pics later. Realbench for 15 minutes. 4.4ghz @ 1.27
> 1 core hit 70c one time... average between all cores 67c.
> 
> Pass!
> 
> Up next.. 4.5ghz... crossing fingers...


^This....Read the first post, then re-read it, then re-read it a third time. The more acquainted with your BIOS you get, the more you'll understand. As always, there's also a "search this thread" function here on OCN - there's a lot of info in the 18,427 posts in this thread.


----------



## Zantrill

going to run realbench in a second... but had to share this... for the first time I was able to boot up 4.5ghz!!! (1.31v) And ran CPUz and Cinibench!

CPUz Link


----------



## OpaBollard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> ^This....Read the first post, then re-read it, then re-read it a third time. The more acquainted with your BIOS you get, the more you'll understand. As always, there's also a "search this thread" function here on OCN - there's a lot of info in the 18,427 posts in this thread.


Yeah thanks guys I get there and Yes I read it everyday  Is slowly sticking in to my old brain


----------



## OpaBollard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> going to run realbench in a second... but had to share this... for the first time I was able to boot up 4.5ghz!!! (1.31v) And ran CPUz and Cinibench!
> 
> CPUz Link


Nice you got same CPU as me So I should get more than 4.3 mmm O yeah Monday I hit it up got friggin kids (brothers not mine) here this weekend to many distractions


----------



## Zantrill

So far, stable with 1.351 v core / 1.3 cpu cache and 1.9 input. (minimum maximum at 41)


----------



## Zantrill

Looking around the interwebs, kinda makes me nervouse leaving it at 1.35... I'm guessing i should bump down to 4.4ghz to stay under 1.3v to keep the cpu from degrading?


----------



## white owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> Looking around the interwebs, kinda makes me nervouse leaving it at 1.35... I'm guessing i should bump down to 4.4ghz to stay nder 1.3v to keep the cpu from degrading?


Don't be a vagayjay.








I'm at 1.360-1.375 on a 212 evo.
You can run 1.3v (lots of us do) but you need to cool it.

Encoding a video only puts me up to 60c or so. Gaming temps are much lower. You should be fine.


----------



## Zantrill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *white owl*
> 
> Don't be a vagayjay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm at 1.360-1.375 on a 212 evo.
> You can run 1.3v (lots of us do) but you need to cool it.
> 
> Encoding a video only puts me up to 60c or so. Gaming temps are much lower. You should be fine.


I'm just making sure... lol

However, I do one day want to put a 4790k in here... degradation might put me closer to that goal...


----------



## white owl

Delid it. Might not need so much power.


----------



## blaze2210

Delidding doesn't change the voltage that's needed, it drops the temperatures. My 4670K is delidded....


----------



## white owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Delidding doesn't change the voltage that's needed, it drops the temperatures. My 4670K is delidded....


I swear I've read it here in a guide.
My CPU would NOT run at 4.7Ghz. Temps were fine.

It could be in my head too.

What are you running at? I'm bored.


----------



## blaze2210

My voltages were exactly the same after, as they were before. My temps, on the other hand, dropped about 10-20*C (depending on load).









Currently, I'm running at 4.5ghz @ ~1.33v VID, 1.96v VCCIN, with 3.8ghz on the cache @ 1.18v. I haven't gotten around to re-doing my higher OCs yet.


----------



## white owl

I just got mine stable at 4.8/4.3.
My cache won't do any more









My IHS is shaped like a bowl so I can't go any higher. Cooler sucks too.
I'd feed it 1.5v if I could cool it....poor little thing.


----------



## Zantrill

so, I could boot up at 4.6ghz using 1.375v, but wouldn't stay stable even up to 1.394v *CPUZ 1.375v and CPUZ 1.394v*

Why does the bios always read that the cache is running higher than the vcore? (I do set it manually to be .005 lower)

Heres the BSOD after 1.394v / I should mention i didn't see high temps at all.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> so, I could boot up at 4.6ghz using 1.375v, but wouldn't stay stable even up to 1.394v *CPUZ 1.375v and CPUZ 1.394v*
> 
> Why does the bios always read that the cache is running higher than the vcore? (I do set it manually to be .005 lower)
> 
> Heres the BSOD after 1.394v / I should mention i didn't see high temps at all.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


You should try setting your cache at 35x and 1.200v. What is your input voltage?


----------



## Zantrill

1.9v input

on another note, I got a stable 4.5ghz on 1.341v... that's .01v less than my posted...


----------



## Zantrill

I think I will have to delid... cores 1 and 4 have a constant 10c dif on load


----------



## $ilent

Evening all

Im lookng to trade my 4.7Ghz @ 1.300 v delidded 4790k for a 4670k or 4690k. I have a listing up here on OCN for a few days before Ill put it up on ebay. Please PM me if interested or check out the listing here - http://www.overclock.net/t/1581074/uk-f-t-my-delidded-4790k-for-your-4670k-cash/0_100

Thanks


----------



## OpaBollard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> I think I will have to delid... cores 1 and 4 have a constant 10c dif on load


I have no doubts you have done this But In my reading I read some were if thre that much diff in cores It might be a thermal paste problem Did not get spread right or thicker and thinner in spots. Like I say I am sure you have done it right But I feel like i am having input this way


----------



## Zantrill

I put a new H105 on yesterday with its own pre-installed tim... perfectly spread...


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OpaBollard*
> 
> I have no doubts you have done this But In my reading I read some were if thre that much diff in cores It might be a thermal paste problem Did not get spread right or thicker and thinner in spots. Like I say I am sure you have done it right But I feel like i am having input this way


I think the things you read were probably referring a bad paste application under the IHS, as opposed to a bad application by the user.


----------



## OpaBollard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> I think the things you read were probably referring a bad paste application under the IHS, as opposed to a bad application by the user.


Yeah that sounds right Sorry I said I was a noob LOL


----------



## OpaBollard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> I put a new H105 on yesterday with its own pre-installed tim... perfectly spread...


Sweet see I did not help but I got a post count higher lol


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OpaBollard*
> 
> Yeah that sounds right Sorry I said I was a noob LOL


No worries! Haswell and Devil's Canyon both had terrible TIM application from Intel, which is why you see a lot of people delidding them - myself included. Plus, after seeing the drop in temps that you get from a proper liquid metal application, it's really hard to not do it.


----------



## Zantrill

I'm going to have to go with the razor blade method. I don't own, or know anyone who does, a clamp. Bit nervouse about it... it'll be my first. (is it really that bad?)


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> I'm going to have to go with the razor blade method. I don't own, or know anyone who does, a clamp. Bit nervouse about it... it'll be my first. (is it really that bad?)


Go to Home Depot (or other hardware/home improvement store), get a table vice for about $20, then bring it back when you're done. It's what I would have done, but my bro-in-law's birthday was close, so I ended up giving him the vice.


----------



## Zantrill

I'll have to try that... lol

Btw, is this good for both delid tim and tim for the cooler?
GELID Solutions GC-Extreme


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> I'll have to try that... lol
> 
> Btw, is this good for both delid tim and tim for the cooler?
> GELID Solutions GC-Extreme


Good for the top of the IHS, but not so good for long-term application on the die. Regular TIMs tend to have a "pump-out" effect, on top of drying out. It's good for a temporary solution, but you'll really want to have one of the liquid metals on the way - Coollaboratory Liquid Pro/Ultra, or Phobya Liquid Metal. I can vouch for the fact that after over a year and a half, the CLP on my 4670K's die was still shiny and liquid, and was exactly where I had applied it originally.









There's a link to the Delidded Club, here on OCN, in my sig. There's a lot of useful info in both the OP of that thread, and the posts within the thread.


----------



## Zantrill

Sweet! Thanks blaze!


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> Sweet! Thanks blaze!


No worries! My best advice with delidding is this: take your time. Do the research and decide on which delidding method will work out best for *you*. People in that thread, myself included, will be able to help you out as well.


----------



## tolis626

Hey guys, quick question. Regarding VCCIN (CPU Input voltage, eventual CPU voltage or whatever your motherboard may call it - ffs, they should have standard naming schemes), how high is too high? I've tried up to 2.05V but I was next to the PC and nearly shat my pants.









Why I'm asking... I'm trying to fine tune my CPU overclock and manage a higher overclock than my known 4.7GHz or at least lower the voltage for 4.7GHz. So this happened :
- Vcore 1.3V, VCCIN 1.8V - OCCT crashes in 2-4 minutes.
- Vcore 1.3V, VCCIN 2.0V - OCCT crashes in 6-7 minutes.
- Vcore 1.3V, VCCIN 2.05V - OCCT made it to 17-18 minutes.
Temps were usually in the mid 70s with spikes (relatively frequent, though) to the mid 80s. Max recorded temp was 86C.

So what I'm thinking about trying is even higher VCCIN and even lower Vcore (for now). BUT, I'm not that comfortable with it. 2V + seems a little too high. Not to mention any number over 2V gets red in my BIOS. Scaaaaaaary...









For reference, my current stable-ish overclock is with these settings :
47x core, 1.31V Vcore, 44x cache, 1.2V Vring, LLC level 6
2200MHz 9-11-11-32-1T RAM, 1.65V VDDR
+0.15V VCCSA (about 0.965V true voltage), +0.025V VAI/VDI (1.05V true voltage)

Other than that... Should I max out my CPU's current capability in Asus' VRM control? I have it set to 130%. 140% is shown in red, so... Yeah. Same story as with VCCIN.

Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## Zantrill

So i got home from work and....

Since the 1.341v worked so well with 4.5ghz, i decided to test 1.331v. Windows started... i turned on Realtemp first, as i always do, and i noticed instead of sticking to 4500mhz, it was flopping around between 800 and 4450mhz. I thougut odd cause i didn't change anything but the voltage. Ran cpuz and it wouldn't get past 4.1ghz. I went back to the bios, and a few things were changed. So i put it all back, including the 1.33 voltage, got back into bios once exiting and now other things were changed. Scratching my head hard now. So, i put it all back to the stable clock settings of 4.5ghz @ 1.341v and windows gives me no problems running Realbench or Cinibench. However, it's still flip flopping between 800 and 4500mhz even though i set it to be a constant 4500... wth?


----------



## white owl

Things you can try:

Clear the CMOS first so you know every thing is right.

LLC to maximum
Set cache ratios and voltage to stock.
Set RAM to 1333 @ 1.5v manually (even if you have a 8000Mhz kit, run it at 1333).
Disable C-States & Speed Stepping *(speed stepping is what makes your CPU clock down to 800Mhz)*
Set System Agent, CPU Analog and Digital I/O to 0.001.
Increase CPU Input voltage to 2.000v

If that doesn't work, Pull your core clock down to x45 and start on the BCLK at 102.0 (CPU frequency will be 4.590Ghz) Don't go past 105 or so...not because it is unsafe but the whole board will be OC'd and I don't know how that would effect an SSD controller.

(In EXTREME situations) When you run out of core multipliers (62 or so) you have to start on the BCLK frequency (because 6.2Ghz is as high as it will allow).
120-150 BCLK is not unheard of so don't be scared of it too much.

EDIT:
If you need a vice, walk into a hardware store and use a vice on the shelf. If they ask what you are doing (if they care) tell them you are testing it. Get the lid off and tell them it nicked the IHS and you'll have to find another one with out the knurling.
Any carpentry, mechanic, or welding shop will have one too.
4" drill press vices work really well.

EDITx2: Update your BIOS to the latest one. It did wonders for me (small wonders).


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> So i got home from work and....
> 
> Since the 1.341v worked so well with 4.5ghz, i decided to test 1.331v. Windows started... i turned on Realtemp first, as i always do, and i noticed instead of sticking to 4500mhz, it was flopping around between 800 and 4450mhz. I thougut odd cause i didn't change anything but the voltage. Ran cpuz and it wouldn't get past 4.1ghz. I went back to the bios, and a few things were changed. So i put it all back, including the 1.33 voltage, got back into bios once exiting and now other things were changed. Scratching my head hard now. So, i put it all back to the stable clock settings of 4.5ghz @ 1.341v and windows gives me no problems running Realbench or Cinibench. However, it's still flip flopping between 800 and 4500mhz even though i set it to be a constant 4500... wth?


Set your windows power to high performance so the minimum processor state is 100% or disable EIST in bios


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tolis626*
> 
> Hey guys, quick question. Regarding VCCIN (CPU Input voltage, eventual CPU voltage or whatever your motherboard may call it - ffs, they should have standard naming schemes), how high is too high? I've tried up to 2.05V but I was next to the PC and nearly shat my pants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why I'm asking... I'm trying to fine tune my CPU overclock and manage a higher overclock than my known 4.7GHz or at least lower the voltage for 4.7GHz. So this happened :
> - Vcore 1.3V, VCCIN 1.8V - OCCT crashes in 2-4 minutes.
> - Vcore 1.3V, VCCIN 2.0V - OCCT crashes in 6-7 minutes.
> - Vcore 1.3V, VCCIN 2.05V - OCCT made it to 17-18 minutes.
> Temps were usually in the mid 70s with spikes (relatively frequent, though) to the mid 80s. Max recorded temp was 86C.
> 
> So what I'm thinking about trying is even higher VCCIN and even lower Vcore (for now). BUT, I'm not that comfortable with it. 2V + seems a little too high. Not to mention any number over 2V gets red in my BIOS. Scaaaaaaary...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For reference, my current stable-ish overclock is with these settings :
> 47x core, 1.31V Vcore, 44x cache, 1.2V Vring, LLC level 6
> 2200MHz 9-11-11-32-1T RAM, 1.65V VDDR
> +0.15V VCCSA (about 0.965V true voltage), +0.025V VAI/VDI (1.05V true voltage)
> 
> Other than that... Should I max out my CPU's current capability in Asus' VRM control? I have it set to 130%. 140% is shown in red, so... Yeah. Same story as with VCCIN.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any advice.


Read *this link* about motherboard settings. I've found it very helpful. Also lower your cache while trying to find your max core/voltage.


----------



## sav4

You could try this if u have a 3D printer.
https://www.youmagine.com/designs/skylake-delid-tool
Or this guy designed one which is good
http://www.overclock3d.net/articles/cpu_mainboard/der8auer_skylake_delid-die-mate_now_at_ocuk/1


----------



## Zantrill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> Set your windows power to high performance so the minimum processor state is 100% or disable EIST in bios


This is what I'm saying. I did this. It was already set. But the bios kept enabling EIST once back in Windows. I finally got it to stop by resetting the bios and starting all over again, but now, even with the exact same stable settings i had for 4.5ghz, won't stay stable anymore. It's like my cpu is degrading by the minute.

For now, I've set it all to basic, asus self oc, and I'm stepping away for a minute. Generaly when i get frustrated, i make mistakes and have to step away and start fresh. I'll try again Monday or Tuesday. Today is work then Football. Tomorrow work and general life stuff to take care of.


----------



## tolis626

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> Read *this link* about motherboard settings. I've found it very helpful. Also lower your cache while trying to find your max core/voltage.


Oh I've already read this, don't worry. And cache and RAM speeds don't make a difference at this point, I've tried with my current settings and cache at 35x and RAM at 1600MHz. Still the same.









What I really want to know is how far I can push my VCCIN. In the OP, Darkwizzie says he needed 2.15V. How safe is that? If it's no problem, I'd probably want to go up to 2.1V, maybe 2.15V.

Thanks for the answer anyway man.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tolis626*
> 
> Oh I've already read this, don't worry. And cache and RAM speeds don't make a difference at this point, I've tried with my current settings and cache at 35x and RAM at 1600MHz. Still the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I really want to know is how far I can push my VCCIN. In the OP, Darkwizzie says he needed 2.15V. How safe is that? If it's no problem, I'd probably want to go up to 2.1V, maybe 2.15V.
> 
> Thanks for the answer anyway man.


Have you tried lowering your VCCIN? There are some instances where higher clocks need 1.55-175v to achieve stability. Not guarnteed to work, but worth a shot.

EDIT: Here's a link to where it came up on the DC thread.


----------



## tolis626

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> Have you tried lowering your VCCIN? There are some instances where higher clocks need 1.55-175v to achieve stability. Not guarnteed to work, but worth a shot.


Yeah, I've already tried that. anything between 1.75V and 1.9V is exactly the same. 1.6V crashed faster than anything else. Above 1.9V is where it gets interesting.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tolis626*
> 
> Yeah, I've already tried that. anything between 1.75V and 1.9V is exactly the same. 1.6V crashed faster than anything else. Above 1.9V is where it gets interesting.


Aww lame. It sounds like you may be stuck with 1.31vcore. You could try 2.1VCCIN, but I would be hesitent to go higher for 24/7 use


----------



## Nick the Slick

Just thought I'd drop in and post my results after following this guide. Very helpful indeed







. Got my 4770k (HT is on, delidded and bare die with the help of the EK Supremecy PreciseMount "kit") to 4.6GHz @ 1.38 VID, 1.408V Vcore under load, 4.4GHz cache - the voltage I set is 1.255v but the BIOS and HWMonitor reads ~1.3V. 1.95Vccin. +.15v SA needed to stabilize my 2400MHz 11-13-13-31 RAM which is at 1.65V itself. Testing included multiple 20x runs of IBT at very high (max temp of 91*C. I know, shame on me







), overnight x264 (max temp of 74*C), and many hours of gaming







. The latest version of Prime95 crashes it almost instantly though, assuming that's because it uses the FMA instruction set though. Not worried about that though as long as my games run smooth. I would try for 4.7 but x264 takes way too long to determine stability and I've hit my thermal limit with IBT which has become my favorite for quick n dirty stability testing. Pretty happy with the results though.


----------



## OpaBollard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nick the Slick*
> 
> Just thought I'd drop in and post my results after following this guide. Very helpful indeed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Got my 4770k (HT is on, delidded and bare die with the help of the EK Supremecy PreciseMount "kit") to 4.6GHz @ 1.38 VID, 1.408V Vcore under load, 4.4GHz cache - the voltage I set is 1.255v but the BIOS and HWMonitor reads ~1.3V. 1.95Vccin. +.15v SA needed to stabilize my 2400MHz 11-13-13-31 RAM which is at 1.65V itself. Testing included multiple 20x runs of IBT at very high (max temp of 91*C. I know, shame on me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), overnight x264 (max temp of 74*C), and many hours of gaming
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . The latest version of Prime95 crashes it almost instantly though, assuming that's because it uses the FMA instruction set though. Not worried about that though as long as my games run smooth. I would try for 4.7 but x264 takes way too long to determine stability and I've hit my thermal limit with IBT which has become my favorite for quick n dirty stability testing. Pretty happy with the results though.


Very nice I say good job I plan on giving mine a crack next week Still reading lol Found another post with bios pics for my board so that helps me heaps I am for sure visual person I rather watch some one do it then I pretty much do it me self And I like you these big test well yeah As long as it does x264 overnight and me games dont crash I am happy  BF4 is tuff though
Also in my little tweaking I have done so far I have never has a BSOD what i get is a blackscreen and then goes back to desktop and says Program incountered a proplem Is this right and yes I have gone to far in overclock or Have I got some thing else wrong


----------



## tolis626

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> Aww lame. It sounds like you may be stuck with 1.31vcore. You could try 2.1VCCIN, but I would be hesitent to go higher for 24/7 use


What did I say before? Scratch that. Had an itch to retry low VCCIN. 1.6V still fails, but right now it's at 1.29V VID and 1.55V VCCIN and it's already passed 4.5 hours of AIDA64 full suite testing. Max temps are in the low 80s, but for fractions of a second. Averages (according to HWinfo) are in the 65-70C range. Holy crap, didn't know this was gonna happen. I think I'm going to leave this overnight and see what happens. Bad thing is I sleep in the same room I have my computer, so I'm gonna get some baaaad sleep if I leave it there getting tortured. Oh well...









Going to try OCCT and other tests tomorrow. I'll also give a shot to even lower voltages. Likely not gonna happen though, 1.29V is already 0.02V lower than it was before.

But holy crap man, I'm still surprised... Thanks for pointing that out to me again. +Rep for you. Again.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tolis626*
> 
> What did I say before? Scratch that. Had an itch to retry low VCCIN. 1.6V still fails, but right now it's at 1.29V VID and 1.55V VCCIN and it's already passed 4.5 hours of AIDA64 full suite testing. Max temps are in the low 80s, but for fractions of a second. Averages (according to HWinfo) are in the 65-70C range. Holy crap, didn't know this was gonna happen. I think I'm going to leave this overnight and see what happens. Bad thing is I sleep in the same room I have my computer, so I'm gonna get some baaaad sleep if I leave it there getting tortured. Oh well...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going to try OCCT and other tests tomorrow. I'll also give a shot to even lower voltages. Likely not gonna happen though, 1.29V is already 0.02V lower than it was before.
> 
> But holy crap man, I'm still surprised... Thanks for pointing that out to me again. +Rep for you. Again.


Wow, I'm kinda surprised it worked.







I'll cross my fingers that that did the trick.


----------



## tolis626

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> Wow, I'm kinda surprised it worked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll cross my fingers that that did the trick.


Surprised? You have no idea man. Relieved too.









It passed 5 hours of AIDA64. Now, if all goes well, I'm gonna torture it with an overnight run of RealBench. If that passes, tomorrow I'm going to try 4.8GHz. That's probably not gonna work, but strange things are happening anyway, so why not?

EDIT : How reliable is testing with AIDA64? After I closed it at 5 hours of successful testing, I ran RealBench stress test and it crashed in 22 minutes. Easy thing to think is, it had already been working at 100% for 5 hours, maybe I should have rebooted at least. So I'm retrying now to see what happens. But I do get the feeling that AIDA64 just isn't stressful enough. It's the easiest to pass every time. Sigh... Good thing is I at least seem to not be losing any stability with low VCCIN but temps are better, so there's that for anyone who's interested.


----------



## Nick the Slick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tolis626*
> 
> Surprised? You have no idea man. Relieved too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It passed 5 hours of AIDA64. Now, if all goes well, I'm gonna torture it with an overnight run of RealBench. If that passes, tomorrow I'm going to try 4.8GHz. That's probably not gonna work, but strange things are happening anyway, so why not?
> 
> EDIT : How reliable is testing with AIDA64? After I closed it at 5 hours of successful testing, I ran RealBench stress test and it crashed in 22 minutes. Easy thing to think is, it had already been working at 100% for 5 hours, maybe I should have rebooted at least. So I'm retrying now to see what happens. But I do get the feeling that AIDA64 just isn't stressful enough. It's the easiest to pass every time. Sigh... Good thing is I at least seem to not be losing any stability with low VCCIN but temps are better, so there's that for anyone who's interested.


This is how Darkwizzie ranks the tests in his Skylake overclocking guide.

Marathon-Man:
OCCT S
Linpack (Max) (From Intel's website, not from OCCT or any other place or XTU.)
P95 28.7 S

Tough:
P95 27.9
IBT (Max)

Medium:
x264 16T
ROG Realbench

Easy:
Stockfish (Chess, BMI2 version)
XTU
Aida64 (Full Suite)

Walk in the Park:
Cinebench
Firestrike
Booting into Windows

EDIT: I also want to ask if anyone else has this problem. I use HWiNFO normally for system monitoring, but if i have it open and run IBT or RealBench, I eventually get an nVidia driver crash. I know it's HWiNFO that causes it cause if I close it out and use RealTemp instead it doesn't happen. Something to do with the sensor page refreshing while the comp is under full load I'm guessing?


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nick the Slick*
> 
> EDIT: I also want to ask if anyone else has this problem. I use HWiNFO normally for system monitoring, but if i have it open and run IBT or RealBench, I eventually get an nVidia driver crash. I know it's HWiNFO that causes it cause if I close it out and use RealTemp instead it doesn't happen. Something to do with the sensor page refreshing while the comp is under full load I'm guessing?


Ask the developer on the *[OFFICIAL] HWiNFO/32/64 Thread*


----------



## v1ral

Is raising Cache ratio really a waste?
I am tempted to start raising it but I am torn between raising it or trying to raise memory clocks, which leads me to my main question.
My motherboard has a setting where it can change the clock for memory, I can get my memory to run at 2400Mhz with CAS 11, is this something to consider?

Also I am still stuck trying to get a 4.9Ghz overclock on my cpu temps are fine doesn't reach above 83C in real bench x264 BUT crashes X264 v2.06, what VID settings should I stop at before it start to slowly die?
I have an 8 hour XTU pass with screen shots I think I posted a few pages back*maybe it is in the Devil's Canyon thread I forgot*, but my VID is 1.35 set in bios, I tried to run with that but I still can't seem to pass a 5 run x264 v2.06 and eventually do a 25 run of the same test. Am I at my peak overclock? Is my motherboard capable of achieving this or am I messing about with the wrong settings?


----------



## tux1989

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tolis626*
> 
> Surprised? You have no idea man. Relieved too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It passed 5 hours of AIDA64. Now, if all goes well, I'm gonna torture it with an overnight run of RealBench. If that passes, tomorrow I'm going to try 4.8GHz. That's probably not gonna work, but strange things are happening anyway, so why not?
> 
> EDIT : How reliable is testing with AIDA64? After I closed it at 5 hours of successful testing, I ran RealBench stress test and it crashed in 22 minutes. Easy thing to think is, it had already been working at 100% for 5 hours, maybe I should have rebooted at least. So I'm retrying now to see what happens. But I do get the feeling that AIDA64 just isn't stressful enough. It's the easiest to pass every time. Sigh... Good thing is I at least seem to not be losing any stability with low VCCIN but temps are better, so there's that for anyone who's interested.




Well Aida64 its not a good strest test program.RealBench is close butt 
I have to bump my 1.325 volts to 1.35v to maintain stability.
Long Live Open Source








If you want real world strest test try to compile some software.Here i'm building my cross compiler


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> Is raising Cache ratio really a waste?


It is a waste of time compared to spending that time raising core ratio. Each cache multiplier is 1/14 (per darkwizzie's tests in the OP) the value of a core multiplier. I just leave cache at 40x/1.15V and if I want to spend some time, spend it on core (or even on bclk).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nick the Slick*
> 
> EDIT: I also want to ask if anyone else has this problem. I use HWiNFO normally for system monitoring, but if i have it open and run IBT or RealBench, I eventually get an nVidia driver crash. I know it's HWiNFO that causes it cause if I close it out and use RealTemp instead it doesn't happen. Something to do with the sensor page refreshing while the comp is under full load I'm guessing?


Are you sure it relates to your CPU overclock though? Maybe just hwinfo poking into some sensor it shouldn't be and crashing the driver regardless of the overclock / stress. Try disabling GPU options in the hwinfo settings maybe.


----------



## v1ral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> It is a waste of time compared to spending that time raising core ratio. Each cache multiplier is 1/14 (per darkwizzie's tests in the OP) the value of a core multiplier. I just leave cache at 40x/1.15V and if I want to spend some time, spend it on core (or even on bclk).
> Are you sure it relates to your CPU overclock though? Maybe just hwinfo poking into some sensor it shouldn't be and crashing the driver regardless of the overclock / stress. Try disabling GPU options in the hwinfo settings maybe.


Thanks for your insight!

Going back to trying to get 4.9Ghz...


----------



## Zantrill

I'm pretty sure my chip is degradated enogh to not oc anymore. I turned the macine on, happy to see it idling at 18c. Srarted a game and 10 minutes in got the bsod, same error code. It was just the stock oc my asus board gave it 4.1ghz. So, it's now down down to no oc, just your lovely 3.9ghz turbo, waiting for it to give me a bsod.


----------



## tolis626

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> I'm pretty sure my chip is degradated enogh to not oc anymore. I turned the macine on, happy to see it idling at 18c. Srarted a game and 10 minutes in got the bsod, same error code. It was just the stock oc my asus board gave it 4.1ghz. So, it's now down down to no oc, just your lovely 3.9ghz turbo, waiting for it to give me a bsod.


Woah, isn't that too soon? What settings have you been running? Maybe try messing with vcore and stuff like that to get stable. It's worth a shot I say.


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> I'm pretty sure my chip is degradated enogh to not oc anymore. I turned the macine on, happy to see it idling at 18c. Srarted a game and 10 minutes in got the bsod, same error code. It was just the stock oc my asus board gave it 4.1ghz. So, it's now down down to no oc, just your lovely 3.9ghz turbo, waiting for it to give me a bsod.


You sure it's not the mobo?


----------



## OpaBollard

Well I am back  I had ago today overclocking CPU I have it stable (I think) at 4.4ghz no worries
4.4ghz on xtu Max temp spike of 85c Avg was 70c
1.26v Vcore
1.15v ring bus
Vrin Override 1.8v
and I have c6/7 enabled
EIST enabled
I got it to do 30 mins on xtu stress test and 5 loops on x246 So I was happy

I went to 4.5ghz and man did my head in I can get it to past a 30min stress test on xtu But it BSODS every time trying to do a benchtest Has me pulling my hair out
4.5ghz (during stress test) Max spike of 90c avg 78c
1.35v Vcore
1.2v ring bus
Vrin Override 1.8v
and c6/7 and eist enabled
So my question is does that look sorta right and why is it Passing a stress test But fails the benchtest. I tryed putting c6/7 eist to auto Still same. I tryed putting ring bus vrin override to auto Still same thing Is it I just have to go higher on volts was reluctant to go over 1.35v Just dont have confidence I am doing it right
I am done for today So look forward to reply's that I can try tomorrow
I want to enter Rookie Cup on HWBOT  I am for sure a friggin rookie

Well I did all 3 benches at 4.4ghz for rookie cup and I am 6th overall


----------



## white owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OpaBollard*
> 
> Well I am back  I had ago today overclocking CPU I have it stable (I think) at 4.4ghz no worries
> 4.4ghz on xtu Max temp spike of 85c Avg was 70c
> 1.26v Vcore
> 1.15v ring bus
> Vrin Override 1.8v
> and I have c6/7 enabled
> EIST enabled
> I got it to do 30 mins on xtu stress test and 5 loops on x246 So I was happy
> 
> I went to 4.5ghz and man did my head in I can get it to past a 30min stress test on xtu But it BSODS every time trying to do a benchtest Has me pulling my hair out
> 4.5ghz (during stress test) Max spike of 90c avg 78c
> 1.35v Vcore
> 1.2v ring bus
> Vrin Override 1.8v
> and c6/7 and eist enabled
> So my question is does that look sorta right and why is it Passing a stress test But fails the benchtest. I tryed putting c6/7 eist to auto Still same. I tryed putting ring bus vrin override to auto Still same thing Is it I just have to go higher on volts was reluctant to go over 1.35v Just dont have confidence I am doing it right
> I am done for today So look forward to reply's that I can try tomorrow
> I want to enter Rookie Cup on HWBOT  I am for sure a friggin rookie
> 
> Well I did all 3 benches at 4.4ghz for rookie cup and I am 6th overall


Because XTU is a poor stress test and 30 minutes is nothing and it's really cold so if you are hitting 90c with it, you probably need a better cooler or you need to delid.

Turn up LLC and set cache to stock speed and voltage manually.
Set ram to 1333Mhz and 1.5v manually.
Disable Speed Stepping.

Aida64 is pretty good but you have to set to FPU only. I let it run for several hours.


----------



## OpaBollard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *white owl*
> 
> Because XTU is a poor stress test and 30 minutes is nothing and it's really cold so if you are hitting 90c with it, you probably need a better cooler or you need to delid.
> 
> Turn up LLC and set cache to stock speed and voltage manually.
> Set ram to 1333Mhz and 1.5v manually.


Thanks mate yeah I been using xtu then x246 normal I have a H100i Fans set on performance in corsair link
I will try what you said as I done some more reading around the place and a guide I had no idea what he was on about now I do  With all the help I get here, I will slowly get there. I am currently 6th in rookie cup at moment So hell I happy for a pure noob lol.


----------



## Vectorized

Hello guys,
I read this guide and I overclocked my 4770K.

It seems to be stable at 4.5GHz with 1.25 Vcore. To reach the 4.6GHz I have to raise the Vcore to 1.30 Volts, value that I think to be too high for daily use... or not?

Anyway, I'd ask you a simple question:
during overclocking I set the "Load Line Calibration" at the level 6 (the max level is 8)... do you suggest me to return to "Auto", or can I leave it at this level? If yes, will it bring damages to CPU over time?

Thanks!


----------



## tolis626

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vectorized*
> 
> Hello guys,
> I read this guide and I overclocked my 4770K.
> 
> It seems to be stable at 4.5GHz with 1.25 Vcore. To reach the 4.6GHz I have to raise the Vcore to 1.30 Volts, value that I think to be too high for daily use... or not?
> 
> Anyway, I'd ask you a simple question:
> during overclocking I set the "Load Line Calibration" at the level 6 (the max level is 8)... do you suggest me to return to "Auto", or can I leave it at this level? If yes, will it bring damages to CPU over time?
> 
> Thanks!


If temps are under control and you feel comfortable with it, 1.3V is fine. Honestly, a lot of people have been running their CPUs at 1.35-1.4V and they're mostly fine. I've even been running mine at 1.315V for a year no problem. It did get quite hot during the summer, but you cross the bridge when you reach it. During the winter months it's more than fine.

As for LLC... It's not that useful on Haswell, if at all. All relevant power delivery circuits are on the CPU die and LLC only affects input voltage (the voltage that the mobo feeds to the whole CPU and then the CPU in turn uses that to generate individual voltages for its components). I don't think there's any point having it high, but I also don't see any point of lowering it. I also have it at 6 out of 9 because it narrows the range in which the VCCIN bounces around under load, but that's about it. It didn't do anything to help or hamper my stability.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vectorized*
> 
> Hello guys,
> I read this guide and I overclocked my 4770K.
> 
> It seems to be stable at 4.5GHz with 1.25 Vcore. To reach the 4.6GHz I have to raise the Vcore to 1.30 Volts, value that I think to be too high for daily use... or not?
> 
> Anyway, I'd ask you a simple question:
> during overclocking I set the "Load Line Calibration" at the level 6 (the max level is 8)... do you suggest me to return to "Auto", or can I leave it at this level? If yes, will it bring damages to CPU over time?
> 
> Thanks!


I'm assuming you are using an ASUS motherboard. If that is the case, level 6 is good.


----------



## UnstableLobster

Hi guys, i tried OCing my 4670k just to 4ghz to start off. Here are my settings:

Core: [email protected]
Uncore: 3.8Ghz (dont remember voltages but it was a bit lower than vcore)
VCCIN: 1.6v
VID: 1.043v
IA: 1.07v
LLC: 1.06v

Does that look fine? Only Vcore changes in HWmonitor, is that OK?
Temps sit at 30C idle and never go over 50C. As far asI can tell seems stable so i guess i did it right. Any advise would be apreciated.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UnstableLobster*
> 
> Hi guys, i tried OCing my 4670k just to 4ghz to start off. Here are my settings:
> 
> Core: [email protected]
> VCCIN: 1.6v
> VID: 1.043v
> IA: 1.07v
> LLC: 1.06v
> 
> Does that look fine? Only Vcore changes in HWmonitor, is that OK?
> Temps sit at 30C idle and never go over 50C. As far asI can tell seems stable so i guess i did it right. Any advise would be apreciated.


That's a great start! How are you verifying stability? You have alot of headroom to go higher if you are only hitting 50C.


----------



## UnstableLobster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> That's a great start! How are you verifying stability? You have alot of headroom to go higher if you are only hitting 50C.


Ive been running this OC for a while now and i havent had any stability problems, also stressed with Aida64 for like 30 mins, I kwon thats is not proper testing but it works. This Oc might crash if i let it a few hours stressing but for gaming is stable. Not a single BSOD
Edit: About VCCIN, VID, IA always showing max value, is it OK?


----------



## OpaBollard

Well I been following this guide a lot more as I understand it a lot more now I am happy that I got 4.4ghz stable now I tweaked a few things and have been doing longer tests 


Just a quick question Do I go by the red temp line or the Orange temp line Or both 
Thanks in advance I am going to push for 4.5 now


----------



## sav4

I go off the red


----------



## white owl

Core 0, 1, 2 and 3.


----------



## DDDeZ

Yo!

I've got a i5-4670k and want to hit 4.4GHz. I have been running this 4.2GHz stable overclock for a year now (RAM untouched):

*MULTIPLIERS:*
Core: 42
Ring core: 40

*VOLTAGES:*
Vcore: 1.180 (could fine-tune a bit lower, haven't had time)
Vring: 1.100
VCCIN: 1.700

The problem is, that the damn thing is hitting 84 degrees after 15 minutes of maximum stressing with IBT. Is this too high? Real-world usage is a different story though. The culprit is most likely my Thermalright True Spirit 120M cooler (although it's quite a bang for the buck with light overclocks).

I would really like to hit 4.4GHz, but I feel that my cooler can't handle it. Any ideas what would be a good replacement air cooler?


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DDDeZ*
> 
> Yo!
> 
> I've got a i5-4670k and want to hit 4.4GHz. I have been running this 4.2GHz stable overclock for a year now (RAM untouched):
> 
> *MULTIPLIERS:*
> Core: 42
> Ring core: 40
> 
> *VOLTAGES:*
> Vcore: 1.180 (could fine-tune a bit lower, haven't had time)
> Vring: 1.100
> VCCIN: 1.700
> 
> The problem is, that the damn thing is hitting 84 degrees after 15 minutes of maximum stressing with IBT. Is this too high? Real-world usage is a different story though. The culprit is most likely my Thermalright True Spirit 120M cooler (although it's quite a bang for the buck with light overclocks).
> 
> I would really like to hit 4.4GHz, but I feel that my cooler can't handle it. Any ideas what would be a good replacement air cooler?


I hit 92-94c on LinX and 90c prime95. and thats with AIO watercooling. Using core: 1.280v (load 1.29v) and Ring: 1.180v (load 1.165v) @ 1.8v input + 150mV IOD/OA , so Its not uncommon for those type of test to push the limits.

I COULD push 4.6Ghz with 1.330v voltage (yes thats how much difference is required) but temps are way to hot. The chance of you pushing the cpu in real use... unlikely but I'm stubborn and if my cpu can't stay cool in a stress program than it wont be my choice of OC.


----------



## OpaBollard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *white owl*
> 
> Core 0, 1, 2 and 3.


Thanks I thought that was the case Well I think I am stuck at 4.4 then I have that running now
VRIN Override = Extreme
VRIN 1.9v
Vcore 1.270v
Uncore x34
I have XMP on
C6/7 and EIST enabled
1.15v vring
System agent Cpu I/O analogue and digital at +.15v
And she run for 4 hrs On x246 Max Core temp was 84c On core 0 Is always that one that gets hottest core 3 is always coldest I am thinking that how the pump head on the H100i works 

Well I have given up on 4.5 for a while I can not get it to run past 2 loops on x246
My last settings were
VRIN Over ride = Extrmem
Vrin 2.0v
Vcore 1.35v
Uncore x34
XMP off
All c staes and eist off
1.2v vring
System agent Cpu I/O analogue and digital at +.20v
And as I said it did not pass and core 0 hit 95c avg was uner 90 well for time test went best i got was 1 and 3/4 loops That temp was wint my fans on performance setting
I give it another go with fans set on Max Speed and core 0 only hit 91c once was around 84-5 most times I did that just to prove to my self that I could get it colder 
So am I right in assuming to get high clocks I need more volts and with my current cooler I should not attempt that 
Or is there something I am missing or do I just keep tweaking
I have to say I am enjoying it I pull me hair out a lot But is so rewarding when you get it to work 
Cheers Shane


----------



## DDDeZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> I hit 92-94c on LinX and 90c prime95. and thats with AIO watercooling. Using core: 1.280v (load 1.29v) and Ring: 1.180v (load 1.165v) @ 1.8v input + 150mV IOD/OA , so Its not uncommon for those type of test to push the limits.
> 
> I COULD push 4.6Ghz with 1.330v voltage (yes thats how much difference is required) but temps are way to hot. The chance of you pushing the cpu in real use... unlikely but I'm stubborn and if my cpu can't stay cool in a stress program than it wont be my choice of OC.


Aight, good to know. 85 degrees is my absolute maximum I guess, after that I will just start pulling my hair off...

*One more question*: Are Haswell's temperatures completely dependent on Vcore, or does uncore voltage affect it as well? I was thinking if I could hit 44 multiplier with slight Vcore increase and by going back to stock uncore.


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DDDeZ*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> I hit 92-94c on LinX and 90c prime95. and thats with AIO watercooling. Using core: 1.280v (load 1.29v) and Ring: 1.180v (load 1.165v) @ 1.8v input + 150mV IOD/OA , so Its not uncommon for those type of test to push the limits.
> 
> I COULD push 4.6Ghz with 1.330v voltage (yes thats how much difference is required) but temps are way to hot. The chance of you pushing the cpu in real use... unlikely but I'm stubborn and if my cpu can't stay cool in a stress program than it wont be my choice of OC.
> 
> 
> 
> Aight, good to know. 85 degrees is my absolute maximum I guess, after that I will just start pulling my hair off...
> 
> *One more question*: Are Haswell's temperatures completely dependent on Vcore, or does uncore voltage affect it as well? I was thinking if I could hit 44 multiplier with slight Vcore increase and by going back to stock uncore.
Click to expand...

I would lower uncore to 36x, with auto voltage. Overclock the core part , than apply uncore voltage

Setting 1.233v uncore @ 45x gave me 3-5c more in LinX, although in less extreme test you may see less increase.


----------



## DDDeZ

Aight, I'mma test 36x uncore once I get home. Should I disable Turbo Boost btw? I noticed I have had it on all the time.


----------



## Vectorized

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> I'm assuming you are using an ASUS motherboard. If that is the case, level 6 is good.


Yeah, ASUS ROG Maximus VI Hero!
So I will leave it on 6. Thanks!


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DDDeZ*
> 
> Aight, I'mma test 36x uncore once I get home. Should I disable Turbo Boost btw? I noticed I have had it on all the time.


IIRC you should disable all power savings states and turbo boost find the stable overclock and enable what you need again. Mine stays at 4500Mhz always but voltage scales down really low during idle


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DDDeZ*
> 
> Aight, I'mma test 36x uncore once I get home. Should I disable Turbo Boost btw? I noticed I have had it on all the time.


On ASRock mobo you want to leave Intel Turbo Boost enabled. Check out this post for other mobo settings. Workshop: How to overclock Haswell processors


----------



## OpaBollard

Had a play today with app center Did its auto tune and it set me at 4.7ghz I run cpuz and hwinfo to see and hwinfo said it was still at 3.8ghz But cpuz was showing x47 I had a closer look at cpuz and it was only at 47 on 1 core others were on 46 and 45 45 So was weird I re set from that and Hit the extreme oc profile it has for 4.5ghz and all cores run at that But just doing a bench test core got to 89c max I also looked a vcore and that was 1.4v and vrin was 1.7v Does this mean for me to do manually I would need to get to 1.4v to get 4.5 stable??
Also I loaded defaults and my volts at start up are 1.19v So my chip aint the best then is it with what I been reading


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OpaBollard*
> 
> Had a play today with app center Did its auto tune and it set me at 4.7ghz I run cpuz and hwinfo to see and hwinfo said it was still at 3.8ghz But cpuz was showing x47 I had a closer look at cpuz and it was only at 47 on 1 core others were on 46 and 45 45 So was weird I re set from that and Hit the extreme oc profile it has for 4.5ghz and all cores run at that But just doing a bench test core got to 89c max I also looked a vcore and that was 1.4v and vrin was 1.7v Does this mean for me to do manually I would need to get to 1.4v to get 4.5 stable??
> Also I loaded defaults and my volts at start up are 1.19v So my chip aint the best then is it with what I been reading


I wouldn't trust the app center voltages as being optimal. I haven't used software OC tools, but they don't have a very good rep from what I have read. You will most likely get a lower voltage (and lower temps) manually overclocking the bios. 89C is high for a stress program, let alone a bench. I would keep your VCore at 1.25 -1.3v and see what kind of core multiplier and temps you can reach.


----------



## UnstableLobster

xx


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UnstableLobster*
> 
> I got to [email protected] and lowered vccin to 1.6v and still sub 50C at load, should i keep going or stay with this? I dont really want to shorten my CPU life span too much.


That OC would be on the very safe end of the overclocking scale. It's entirely up to you if you want to go higher. You have a lot of thermal and voltage headroom. I have been running at 1.3vcore with temps in the high 70s while stressing for over 6 months, but there isn't much data on life expectancy for these chips yet. The biggest thing is not to go over 85C while stressing and you should be good. Do whatever you are comfortable with.


----------



## OpaBollard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> I wouldn't trust the app center voltages as being optimal. I haven't used software OC tools, but they don't have a very good rep from what I have read. You will most likely get a lower voltage (and lower temps) manually overclocking the bios. 89C is high for a stress program, let alone a bench. I would keep your VCore at 1.25 -1.3v and see what kind of core multiplier and temps you can reach.


Yeah it was no good I did it ll in my other bios (as I got dual) and man when I went to go back to 1st bios It blue screened I had to reboot into computer thru bios 2 and uninstall app center That allowed me to go back to bios 1 and my 4.4ghz oc I am pretty sure that me done for this chip and My H100i at 1.35v vcore i get 91c spikes on 1 core so I wont push it
Yeah and on my current oc it dont go above 80c on the cores during stress test and playing games lucky to hit 60c max So I am happy it safe at 4.4


----------



## PaycheckNZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> I wouldn't trust the app center voltages as being optimal. I haven't used software OC tools, but they don't have a very good rep from what I have read. You will most likely get a lower voltage (and lower temps) manually overclocking the bios. 89C is high for a stress program, let alone a bench. I would keep your VCore at 1.25 -1.3v and see what kind of core multiplier and temps you can reach.


^^ this.

My board wanted to use 1.325V for 4.6GHz and I've found that it's perfectly stable with 1.25V at 4.7GHz.
For uncore it wanted 1.275V for 44x ratio but it runs great with only 1.16V at 44x.
Those auto-tuning tools are _very_ conservative.

I've also had mine hit 100 degrees for about 5 minutes once and it's still happy as.


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OpaBollard*
> 
> Yeah it was no good I did it ll in my other bios (as I got dual) and man when I went to go back to 1st bios It blue screened I had to reboot into computer thru bios 2 and uninstall app center That allowed me to go back to bios 1 and my 4.4ghz oc I am pretty sure that me done for this chip and My H100i at 1.35v vcore i get 91c spikes on 1 core so I wont push it
> Yeah and on my current oc it dont go above 80c on the cores during stress test and playing games lucky to hit 60c max So I am happy it safe at 4.4


You are almost certainly massively overvolted and could run 15c cooler with a correct overclock.


----------



## OpaBollard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> You are almost certainly massively overvolted and could run 15c cooler with a correct overclock.


Sweet what is a correct one then mate I have asked on the pages back nefore this one Dont just bag me out buddy This is my first ever attempt at it mate
I am using 1.27v vcore at moment on my 4.4 I dont think it to hot at all What are your recomendations then
Here is what I got
VRIN Override = Extreme
VRIN Current Protection = Extreme
PWM Phase control = eXmPerf
VRIN 1.9v
Vcore 1.270v
Uncore x35 (so it turbos to 40)
I have XMP on
C6/7 and EIST enabled
1.15v vring


----------



## UnstableLobster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OpaBollard*
> 
> Sweet what is a correct one then mate I have asked on the pages back nefore this one Dont just bag me out buddy This is my first ever attempt at it mate
> I am using 1.27v vcore at moment on my 4.4 I dont think it to hot at all What are your recomendations then
> Here is what I got
> VRIN Override = Extreme
> VRIN Current Protection = Extreme
> PWM Phase control = eXmPerf
> VRIN 1.9v
> Vcore 1.270v
> Uncore x35 (so it turbos to 40)
> I have XMP on
> C6/7 and EIST enabled
> 1.15v vring


1.9 volts for VRIN seems too high, im no OC expert but in the OP recommends to increase it 0.5v over Vcore. If thats what you need to get it stable id say you got unlucky with your chip.


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OpaBollard*
> 
> Sweet what is a correct one then mate I have asked on the pages back nefore this one Dont just bag me out buddy This is my first ever attempt at it mate
> I am using 1.27v vcore at moment on my 4.4 I dont think it to hot at all What are your recomendations then
> Here is what I got
> VRIN Override = Extreme
> VRIN Current Protection = Extreme
> PWM Phase control = eXmPerf
> VRIN 1.9v
> Vcore 1.270v
> Uncore x35 (so it turbos to 40)
> I have XMP on
> C6/7 and EIST enabled
> 1.15v vring


Based on what you said before you were on auto voltage. Since you're on fixed voltage, it's just a matter of tweaking the voltage.

40x uncore with 1.15V is probably fine. Keep your core multiplier and drop core voltage a bit at a time until it goes unstable. Or keep your core voltage and bump multiplier until it goes unstable.

I don't really know what VRIN override and current protection do on that board. EXTREME sounds more extreme than you need though.


----------



## OpaBollard

thanks guys I give it another crack on monday to busy on the weekend Yeah 1.9vrin was were I was trying to get 4.5ghz working I dropem allback down and find my perfect stable spot for 4.4ghz and then think What todo to get it to 4.5ghz But I do think going buy the start of this thread I just got a bad chip 1.19 vcore at bios defaults Is friggin high to get it to go at stock


----------



## maynard14

hi guys recently sold my 4770k and bought a 4790k

my 4790k now sits at 4.7 ghz 1.25 volts and max temps while cinebench is only 54c

i tried 1.39 volts booted at 5 ghz but bsod,.. 1.4 is not safe right?


----------



## UnstableLobster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maynard14*
> 
> hi guys recently sold my 4770k and bought a 4790k
> 
> my 4790k now sits at 4.7 ghz 1.25 volts and max temps while cinebench is only 54c
> 
> i tried 1.39 volts booted at 5 ghz but bsod,.. 1.4 is not safe right?


The more voltage the less "safe", the main difference will be in your chip life span. AFAIK you wont kill it at 1.4v as long as you keep temps relatively low. I run my 4670k at 1.1 volts because I dont want to shorten its life too much. I wouldnt go above 1.3v for 24/7 but I see people runnig at those volts an even higher.


----------



## i2CY

Sorry have some spare time at work,
didn't blow threw the threads yet.
has the batch number theory been proven?
Trying to find the sweet spot with my i7 4770K Batch 3412A987

I have an ASUS Mobo and have yet to a stable OC pre-set, it should take in account ucore, or am I total out in left field and have to plug that in myself.

Thanks


----------



## TPCbench

Has anyone tried using x265 video encoding as a stress tester ?

I found a free x265 video encoder
https://x265.github.io/?page/intro.html



It also uses AVX and all 8 threads of my Core i7 4790K are 100% loaded


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TPCbench*
> 
> Has anyone tried using x265 video encoding as a stress tester ?
> 
> I found a free x265 video encoder
> https://x265.github.io/?page/intro.html
> 
> 
> 
> It also uses AVX and all 8 threads of my Core i7 4790K are 100% loaded


Is that pretty much the same as x264? That's the guides recommended stress test.


----------



## tolis626

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> Is that pretty much the same as x264? That's the guides recommended stress test.


Actually they do recommend also using x265 in the Skylake overclocking thread. Basically, it does the same thing as the x264 test, but it's even more taxing so it should find instabilities quicker. And by taxing I mean the system is pretty much unusable while it's running. Even HWiNFO has trouble updating its sensor info.


----------



## hrockh

hey everyone! thanks for the awesome guide.
I've been on 4.4Ghz with Vcore 1.2v on my 4690k.
I do want to go up frequency now as my temperatures are under control. I have a h100i.
I cant find the Vrin setting on my Asus Gryphon.. does anyone know where to find that setting? google didnt help








thanks









EDIT
Found it, it's called CPU Voltage Input


----------



## greasemonky89

loving winter and im happy with my current oc of 4.6ghz at 1.18vcore stable on air 212+. i would like to go higher but i doubt the increase would benefit to much since my rig is strictly for gaming. i know every once of performance is great but we shall see how much more this i5 4690k can push out then i plan to under volt for the summer. not seeing any bottlenecks with my 1531/8000 970 oc.


----------



## DDDeZ

*Symptoms of degradation on my i5-4670K?*

I was running my CPU for a long time with 40 multiplier (4.0GHz) at 1:1 core-to-cache ratio. Volts were at 1.100, both core voltage and cache voltage. It was perfectly stable under heavy load (P95, IBT Max) and never had an issue with it. Temps averaged at around 66-67 (air cooling).

Now I've been running 4.2GHz (42 core, 40 cache) for an equally long time with 1.190 core voltage and 1.100 cache. Perfectly stable too, but hitting temps around 80-85 under heavy load (stress tests, not real-world usage).

I recently tried to stress my computer with the same setup I had previously (4.0GHz), but this time the computer didn't get past pass 3 in IBT max and BSODed. Is this normal wear, or abnormal degradation of the CPU (due to overclocking)?

PS. I have a ****ty ASRock Z87 Pro3 with 4 phase power design. Mobo wear, anyone?


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DDDeZ*
> 
> *Symptoms of degradation on my i5-4670K?*
> 
> I was running my CPU for a long time with 40 multiplier (4.0GHz) at 1:1 core-to-cache ratio. Volts were at 1.100, both core voltage and cache voltage. It was perfectly stable under heavy load (P95, IBT Max) and never had an issue with it. Temps averaged at around 66-67 (air cooling).
> 
> Now I've been running 4.2GHz (42 core, 40 cache) for an equally long time with 1.190 core voltage and 1.100 cache. Perfectly stable too, but hitting temps around 80-85 under heavy load (stress tests, not real-world usage).
> 
> I recently tried to stress my computer with the same setup I had previously (4.0GHz), but this time the computer didn't get past pass 3 in IBT max and BSODed. Is this normal wear, or abnormal degradation of the CPU (due to overclocking)?
> 
> PS. I have a ****ty ASRock Z87 Pro3 with 4 phase power design. Mobo wear, anyone?


At such low overclocks CPU degradation is very unlikely. Also at such low overclocks stability is a lot more black-and-white; the difference between fully stable and a fast crash could be just .01V. You should probably measure improvement or loss in volts I would guess.

My 13 month old CPU has a slightly different setup than when I first overclocked it. At low overclocks (up to 45x) it's .01V better than when I first overclocked. I'm stable on 45x at 1.21V. But I'm no longer able to reach 46x. I suspect this is motherboard degradation, but it could be due to the different setup (more heat in the case maybe).


----------



## DDDeZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> At such low overclocks CPU degradation is very unlikely. Also at such low overclocks stability is a lot more black-and-white; the difference between fully stable and a fast crash could be just .01V. You should probably measure improvement or loss in volts I would guess.
> 
> My 13 month old CPU has a slightly different setup than when I first overclocked it. At low overclocks (up to 45x) it's .01V better than when I first overclocked. I'm stable on 45x at 1.21V. But I'm no longer able to reach 46x. I suspect this is motherboard degradation, but it could be due to the different setup (more heat in the case maybe).


Thanks for the reply. I'll investigate into it. The poor quality of the motherboard is probably showing up (hell, I paid less than 80 bucks for it).

I'll probably invest in a better board and water cooling later in the future.


----------



## jdorje

I've got two completely unrelated things to cover in this post.

Last night I was playing around with slower core speeds to benchmark gta v with it.




























My hypothesis - or really its a collection of unrelated hypotheses - is that GPU and CPU frame times are independent. GPU frame times follow a normal distribution, as you can see in the first chart. When the game is completely GPU bottlenecked there's a nice normal distribution of frame times. But CPU frame times do not follow a normal distribution, it's more like a chi-squared distribution. The individual frame time for each frame is the maximum of the two frame times, so we end up with a combination of a normal with a chi-squared distribution. You can see this in chart 2 - by slowing the CPU speed, the peak remains the same at 14 ms frame time (in fact the chart remains basically unchanged between 12 and 14 - these are mostly GPU-bottlenecked frames) but we get more longer frames where the game is CPU-bottlenecked.

If this hypothesis is true, then looking at chart 1 there is just a tiny extra tail of cpu-bottlenecked frames off on the right at 4.5 ghz. Overclocking further than this would help, but not much.

I don't yet have a fully cpu-botllenecked graph though. For this I'd drop the CPU to 800 mhz or drop the resolution to 640x480. With a large enough sample though I could come up with quantitative distributions for both GPU and CPU bottlenecked situations, then a mathematical model of the combined distribution.

Unfortunately I have a 4690k so I can't test the effects of hyperthreading. I suspect that hyperthreading or additional cores would change the distribution of the CPU-bottlenecked graph, lowering the length of the tail without making any difference on the peak area.

I may or may not do any further research in this area. It's pretty interesting though.

So, while I was tweaking my CPU speed for these, I used XTU to do the tweaking. I simply opened XTU and dropped the core (and cache, which happens automatically in XTU) clock; I kept my same fixed voltages for core and cache. Afterwards I was sitting at 29x, and I closed XTU but it stayed at 29x. So then I rebooted and my bios settings were restored. But then I opened up XTU again and was back to 29x. So now in XTU I bumped core back up to 45x and cache to 40x. I then went to run some benchmarks.

Cinebench scores looked okay, so for my last cinebench run I closed every other application, set cinebench priority to realtime, and ran it. Now cinebench isn't very stressful, but on realtime it literally locks up the CPU so that even mouse movement can't work. This lasts about 60 seconds until the run completes. But this time the run didn't complete (hence my post), but after about 10 seconds the pc just reset itself. No BSOD, not even the straight up freeze that occurrs sometimes with lack of input voltage, it just turned itself off and back on. Afterwards, far more worringly, it refused to boot once and I had to reset bios settings. I'm back at 45x now with a slightly increased voltage (1.21V is stable, I'm at 1.23V) typing this.

Now, I'm strongly hoping that what happened was XTU imposed some sort of power-limiting automatically, and that lack of power caused the crash with no bsod. So my first question is, is this theory likely?

And my second question is, how do I clear my XTU settings? I can't open it up without risking having this happen again.

...Off to run cinebench in realtime again.


----------



## sav4

Others can chime in ,but my thoughts would be uninstall xtu then run ccleaner in registry should remove anything xtu put in there .
This is why it's best to use bios for oc easy to remove back to stock .


----------



## cstkl1

Its really funny my cpu
Had it from day one 4790k was launched. Was running at 4.7ghz..
N now i just got m8e, 6700k, waiting for ek monoblock for the board, just ordered a 2 sets of trident 32gb kit..

cstkl1 --- 4790k @ 5.0Ghz --- Titan X @ 1508/2000Mhz --- 18544
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6723332



Its doing [email protected] n 5ghz semistable.

It NVR did this ever.

N the rams are all low subtimings [email protected] 32gb...trdrd 4. Basically the fastest u will get with 32gb ddr3...

Just thought it was funny its like the comp doesnt want me to change.

Lol. Btw i know why it suddenly worked. No way in hell i would have found that magic value in the last two years. It was by fluke.

Scaling atm till 4.9 ghz is every 0.04v.

This cpu has done atleast 500-1000hrs of stressing via linx, linpack, prime.


----------



## maynard14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Its really funny my cpu
> Had it from day one 4790k was launched. Was running at 4.7ghz..
> N now i just got m8e, 6700k, waiting for ek monoblock for the board, just ordered a 2 sets of trident 32gb kit..
> 
> cstkl1 --- 4790k @ 5.0Ghz --- Titan X @ 1508/2000Mhz --- 18544
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6723332
> 
> 
> 
> Its doing [email protected] n 5ghz semistable.
> 
> It NVR did this ever.
> 
> N the rams are all low subtimings [email protected] 32gb...trdrd 4. Basically the fastest u will get with 32gb ddr3...
> 
> Just thought it was funny its like the comp doesnt want me to change.
> 
> Lol. Btw i know why it suddenly worked. No way in hell i would have found that magic value in the last two years. It was by fluke.
> 
> Scaling atm till 4.9 ghz is every 0.04v.
> 
> This cpu has done atleast 500-1000hrs of stressing via linx, linpack, prime.


wow 5 ghz,,, what voltage do you use on that clock speed? mine is 4790k also @4.7 ghz 1.255 voltage delided also


----------



## cstkl1

M
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maynard14*
> 
> wow 5 ghz,,, what voltage do you use on that clock speed? mine is 4790k also @4.7 ghz 1.255 voltage delided also


1.32v can bench with it. Technically stable at 1.36v


----------



## maynard14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> M
> 1.32v can bench with it. Technically stable at 1.36v


nice i think yours is above average 4790k,. mine at that voltage i think i got only 4.9 ghz but havent stress test it,. nice one bro, thanks for the info


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maynard14*
> 
> nice i think yours is above average 4790k,. mine at that voltage i think i got only 4.9 ghz but havent stress test it,. nice one bro, thanks for the info


No dude. On auto it wont even do 4.8.
Its a fluke how i got it stable n theres no mention of this anywhere..wasnt vccin. Its still @1.8v


----------



## tolis626

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *maynard14*
> 
> nice i think yours is above average 4790k,. mine at that voltage i think i got only 4.9 ghz but havent stress test it,. nice one bro, thanks for the info
> 
> 
> 
> No dude. On auto it wont even do 4.8.
> Its a fluke how i got it stable n theres no mention of this anywhere..wasnt vccin. Its still @1.8v
Click to expand...

If also running high speed RAM, upping VCCSA and I/O voltages may help stability. Generally what I've noticed is that if high RAM speeds tend to make your CPU unstable, increasing voltages pertaining to the IMC will probably lead to stability without the need of added VCORE. You might need a tad higher VCCIN though, but that's entirely dependent on your specific CPU.


----------



## EastKingZ

I've been reading a lot, this guide was super helpful. Just built my computer and i've always wanted to overclock so tried to set myself up for it.

This is a test I ran a few days ago just to get some initial stability.



I ran AIDA64 last night for 2 hours, 4500 @ 1.21 and my max temp was 74c.

CPU SA Voltage 1.05

CPU IO Digital Voltage 1.15

CPU IO Analog Voltage 1.1

DRAM Voltage 1.65

I'm unsure of these voltages. Should I set them back to auto? I admit I followed someone elses settings but it's stable and I didn't want to change it if it isn't broken. I DO want to make sure this is optimized.

Specs: i5-4690k - MSI Z97S SLI Krait - Cryorig H7 Cooler

If you need any more info let me know, thank you!


----------



## tolis626

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EastKingZ*
> 
> I've been reading a lot, this guide was super helpful. Just built my computer and i've always wanted to overclock so tried to set myself up for it.
> 
> This is a test I ran a few days ago just to get some initial stability.
> 
> 
> 
> I ran AIDA64 last night for 2 hours, 4500 @ 1.21 and my max temp was 74c.
> 
> CPU SA Voltage 1.05
> 
> CPU IO Digital Voltage 1.15
> 
> CPU IO Analog Voltage 1.1
> 
> DRAM Voltage 1.65
> 
> I'm unsure of these voltages. Should I set them back to auto? I admit I followed someone elses settings but it's stable and I didn't want to change it if it isn't broken. I DO want to make sure this is optimized.
> 
> Specs: i5-4690k - MSI Z97S SLI Krait - Cryorig H7 Cooler
> 
> If you need any more info let me know, thank you!


These are quite high. I wouldn't call them dangerous, but they aren't needed. Just set them to auto and increase only if you see instabilities. The only thing I would double check is VDIMM (DRAM Voltage). Check what voltage your XMP profile uses and use that. If it's not very high speed RAM, it's probably 1.5V. High performance kits are 1.65V. Just don't go higher than that.


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EastKingZ*
> 
> I've been reading a lot, this guide was super helpful. Just built my computer and i've always wanted to overclock so tried to set myself up for it.
> 
> This is a test I ran a few days ago just to get some initial stability.
> 
> 
> 
> I ran AIDA64 last night for 2 hours, 4500 @ 1.21 and my max temp was 74c.
> 
> CPU SA Voltage 1.05
> 
> CPU IO Digital Voltage 1.15
> 
> CPU IO Analog Voltage 1.1
> 
> DRAM Voltage 1.65
> 
> I'm unsure of these voltages. Should I set them back to auto? I admit I followed someone elses settings but it's stable and I didn't want to change it if it isn't broken. I DO want to make sure this is optimized.
> 
> Specs: i5-4690k - MSI Z97S SLI Krait - Cryorig H7 Cooler
> 
> If you need any more info let me know, thank you!


45x at 1.21 is identical to my chip. No need to worry about secondary voltages at that level; just leave then at auto. What's your uncore at though?

Next up either drop core voltage (.01v at a time) or up multiplier to 46x. You might be thermally limited to 45 or 46.


----------



## EastKingZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tolis626*
> 
> These are quite high. I wouldn't call them dangerous, but they aren't needed. Just set them to auto and increase only if you see instabilities. The only thing I would double check is VDIMM (DRAM Voltage). Check what voltage your XMP profile uses and use that. If it's not very high speed RAM, it's probably 1.5V. High performance kits are 1.65V. Just don't go higher than that.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> 45x at 1.21 is identical to my chip. No need to worry about secondary voltages at that level; just leave then at auto. What's your uncore at though?
> 
> Next up either drop core voltage (.01v at a time) or up multiplier to 46x. You might be thermally limited to 45 or 46.


I dialed all the other voltages back to Auto. I'm going to run AIDA64 over night and see how it does. Thanks for looking it over, if all goes well i'll push her a little more.


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EastKingZ*
> 
> I dialed all the other voltages back to Auto. I'm going to run AIDA64 over night and see how it does. Thanks for looking it over, if all goes well i'll push her a little more.


Get more info before you dial in the overclock. 1.21v seems stable, how much do you have to lower it until you get a crash within ~10 minutes of testing?


----------



## white owl

Aida64 is a poor stress test. I can run it for an hour or so but GTA5 BSODs on launch.
And if it's not FPU only it's even worse.


----------



## EastKingZ

Alright, what is a good test for stability? Ive tried AIDA64 and OCCT. I ran Prime95's Blend test and reached ~71c max on one of the cores.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EastKingZ*
> 
> Alright, what is a good test for stability? Ive tried AIDA64 and OCCT. I ran Prime95's Blend test and reached ~71c max on one of the cores.


Read the first post in this thread....DarkWizzie mentions some good tests....


----------



## white owl

Prime95 is my choice.
Don't use blend, Use Small FFT. Other wise your not really stressing the CPU.
6 hours.


----------



## MissHaswellE

Can having too much processor input voltage cause CPU instability?
I have an i7 5820K, and I was trying to get it to overclock as high as possible and couldn't get it to stay stable at even 4.3ghz without insane voltages of 1.38v core.

Eventually after having some issues and pushing voltages up and having no success with stability, I kept upping voltages until It was just ridiculous. Still nothing stopped the computer from blacking out and resetting it's overclock. I kept pushing up voltages and input voltage trying to figure out what was causing problems, but nothing helped. Was beginning to think I had a really bad chip.
It would stay stable at 4.3ghz 1.385vcore, 2.100 input voltage for a day or 2, but then would blackout, and reset overclock when playing Black Ops 3, and other games.
After having this happen a few times during Bo3 matches, I got upset and just reset everything in the BIOS and set everything to default. The motherboard set the CPU to default of x37 multipliers for all cores and I left it alone.

I pushed it back to 4.1ghz on default and it immediately bluescreened, something I've never seen this motherboard do before, but I expected it.
So I put it back to 4.3ghz, and only increased the Vcore to 1.330volts, and it ran stable without issue even when running multiple games(accidentally), and while rendering videos(vegas pro 13).
13 days uptime not a single problem, even recording with all 12 threads in use(6 cores) maxed out.

Before it wouldn't even stay stable at 4.3ghz without crashing at the previous 2.1v input 1.38vcore.
Was the input voltage causing serious instabilities?


----------



## white owl

Yes. The socket/vrms gets hot and crash. (I think)
Way too high for the vcore you were using.

2.1v input is what I need for 5Ghz.


----------



## EastKingZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *white owl*
> 
> Prime95 is my choice.
> Don't use blend, Use Small FFT. Other wise your not really stressing the CPU.
> 6 hours.


Alright thanks. I read the first page again to make sure I understood stress tests. I'll tackle this tomorrow.


----------



## MissHaswellE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *white owl*
> 
> Yes. The socket/vrms gets hot and crash. (I think)
> Way too high for the vcore you were using.
> 
> 2.1v input is what I need for 5Ghz.


So my overclocking issues could simply have just been heat?

Regardless I can't seem to get my CPU to go over 4.3ghz.


----------



## white owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MissHaswellE*
> 
> So my overclocking issues could simply have just been heat?
> 
> Regardless I can't seem to get my CPU to go over 4.3ghz.


It's possible.
There is more to it than vcore and input.
Haswell-E chips need power and cooling to compensate.

What are your current bios settings, what are you stress testing with, what software do you have installed and what are the specs of your entire rig?


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EastKingZ*
> 
> Alright thanks. I read the first page again to make sure I understood stress tests. I'll tackle this tomorrow.


The *Skylake overclocking guide* has a really good section on stressing and temperatures in the 1st post. I would suggest reading that too. I prefer working up the list each time I make a change; Cinebench, Realbench, then OCCT:Linpack. That way I can watch the temps and make sure I don't skyrocket for some reason.


----------



## MissHaswellE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *white owl*
> 
> It's possible.
> There is more to it than vcore and input.
> Haswell-E chips need power and cooling to compensate.
> 
> What are your current bios settings, what are you stress testing with, what software do you have installed and what are the specs of your entire rig?


I can't really go over everything atm,
What's relevant though

i7 5820K
MSI X99 SLI plus motherboard
2133mhz DDR4
Win7 ultimate
(750watt seasonic)

Testing(nothing extensive, but testing with real world applications and games the rig was designed to use.)
Cinebench 11.5
DXTory(x264vfw AVI Code)
Edit: Sony Vegas pro 13 64Bit.

Games, Basically Free games(except a few) I can get my hands on that tend to be CPU intensive.
Guild Wars 2
Black Ops 3
WildStar
TERA
Dota 2
War Thunder
Blade and Soul
SWTOR
Rocket League
Battlefront(new one)


Everything's basically default, except vcore and multipliers
43x on all cores.

Goal would be 4.5ghz, but 4.3ghz seems to be fine and stable right now.


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MissHaswellE*
> 
> So my overclocking issues could simply have just been heat?
> 
> Regardless I can't seem to get my CPU to go over 4.3ghz.


He's talking about motherboard heat.

But uh, what are your core temps? What is your cache multiplier?

Haswell e has its own thread btw. I assume most of this thread should apply to it though.

The 5820k does have high variation. Only being able to get to 42x is possible. I believe 45x is the median.


----------



## white owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MissHaswellE*
> 
> I can't really go over everything atm,
> What's relevant though
> 
> i7 5820K
> MSI X99 SLI plus motherboard
> 2133mhz DDR4
> Win7 ultimate
> (750watt seasonic)
> 
> Testing(nothing extensive, but testing with real world applications and games the rig was designed to use.)
> Cinebench 11.5
> DXTory(x264vfw AVI Code)
> Edit: Sony Vegas pro 13 64Bit.
> 
> Games, Basically Free games(except a few) I can get my hands on that tend to be CPU intensive.
> Guild Wars 2
> Black Ops 3
> WildStar
> TERA
> Dota 2
> War Thunder
> Blade and Soul
> SWTOR
> Rocket League
> Battlefront(new one)
> 
> 
> Everything's basically default, except vcore and multipliers
> 43x on all cores.
> 
> Goal would be 4.5ghz, but 4.3ghz seems to be fine and stable right now.


If you are overclocking from XTU, stop.
Remove it entirely and use the BIOS.

By software I didn't mean games, I meant overclocking utilities....remove all of them. You have a board and cpu meant for overclocking. No reason to use software.

Read the post on the first page 100%. Report back.


----------



## i2CY

Over Clocking i7 4770k: http://www.simforums.com/Forums/haswell-48ghz-on-air-building-a-haswell-system_topic46180.html

Haswell Overclocking Guide: http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-guide-with-statistics

Blue Screen Errors: http://www.overclock.net/t/1317335/whea-error-alert-guide-or-how-i-got-out-of-wheaville


----------



## white owl

I'm not cheating on OCN.


----------



## jdorje

Following a delidding guide from 2013 is not advisable.


----------



## sav4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MissHaswellE*
> 
> I can't really go over everything atm,
> What's relevant though
> 
> i7 5820K
> MSI X99 SLI plus motherboard
> 2133mhz DDR4
> Win7 ultimate
> (750watt seasonic)
> 
> Testing(nothing extensive, but testing with real world applications and games the rig was designed to use.)
> Cinebench 11.5
> DXTory(x264vfw AVI Code)
> Edit: Sony Vegas pro 13 64Bit.
> 
> Games, Basically Free games(except a few) I can get my hands on that tend to be CPU intensive.
> Guild Wars 2
> Black Ops 3
> WildStar
> TERA
> Dota 2
> War Thunder
> Blade and Soul
> SWTOR
> Rocket League
> Battlefront(new one)
> 
> 
> Everything's basically default, except vcore and multipliers
> 43x on all cores.
> 
> Goal would be 4.5ghz, but 4.3ghz seems to be fine and stable right now.


I agree with white owl use bios for OC .


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MissHaswellE*
> 
> Can having too much processor input voltage cause CPU instability?
> I have an i7 5820K, and I was trying to get it to overclock as high as possible and couldn't get it to stay stable at even 4.3ghz without insane voltages of 1.38v core.
> 
> Eventually after having some issues and pushing voltages up and having no success with stability, I kept upping voltages until It was just ridiculous. Still nothing stopped the computer from blacking out and resetting it's overclock. I kept pushing up voltages and input voltage trying to figure out what was causing problems, but nothing helped. Was beginning to think I had a really bad chip.
> It would stay stable at 4.3ghz 1.385vcore, 2.100 input voltage for a day or 2, but then would blackout, and reset overclock when playing Black Ops 3, and other games.
> After having this happen a few times during Bo3 matches, I got upset and just reset everything in the BIOS and set everything to default. The motherboard set the CPU to default of x37 multipliers for all cores and I left it alone.
> 
> I pushed it back to 4.1ghz on default and it immediately bluescreened, something I've never seen this motherboard do before, but I expected it.
> So I put it back to 4.3ghz, and only increased the Vcore to 1.330volts, and it ran stable without issue even when running multiple games(accidentally), and while rendering videos(vegas pro 13).
> 13 days uptime not a single problem, even recording with all 12 threads in use(6 cores) maxed out.
> 
> Before it wouldn't even stay stable at 4.3ghz without crashing at the previous 2.1v input 1.38vcore.
> Was the input voltage causing serious instabilities?


Hmmm, right now OCing a 5820K on a MSI X99A SLI PLUS for a guy. Only difference is the RAM and PSU, 3000MHz DDR4 and HX850i.

That kind of little higher volts compare to what I managed to get this one at.
Currently have this one at 4.5GHz (36 x 125BCLK) at 1.27-1.28V. Barely breaks over 70C package with full load, though it has a Corsair H110i on it. So far no issues for three days and the little bit of folding it has done. Tends to idle around near 30-33C Package, the cores individual idle around under 20C.


----------



## juan197

Hi!
Well...i passed (4790k @4.6 1.193vcore three hours x264 forum test,20 runs IBT,2.3 hours realbench ,1 hour OCCT and GtaV,fallout 4 for any hours without issues,,stable...i suppose








When I try Prime95 (or destroyOC´s95,slaughterchips95) 8k fft fullstress cpu kill in 30 seconds,,,adding more v. 1.20 2minutes,,1.21 3 minutes,1.22 5 minutes...

*** does this weird?4.6 @1.40 for example for your eyes only?
How reliable is this soft?
i have a car,,rpm zone is 4000,,i put this to 5000 rpm all time and my car obviosly crash in a few days.
Sorry for my english,,im angry with this app,same with furmarks for vgas,,,furmark *** another kills ****.
greetings!!


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juan197*
> 
> Hi!
> Well...i passed (4790k @4.6 1.193vcore three hours x264 forum test,20 runs IBT,2.3 hours realbench ,1 hour OCCT and GtaV,fallout 4 for any hours without issues,,stable...i suppose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I try Prime95 (or destroyOC´s95,slaughterchips95) 8k fft fullstress cpu kill in 30 seconds,,,adding more v. 1.20 2minutes,,1.21 3 minutes,1.22 5 minutes...
> 
> *** does this weird?4.6 @1.40 for example for your eyes only?
> How reliable is this soft?
> i have a car,,rpm zone is 4000,,i put this to 5000 rpm all time and my car obviosly crash in a few days.
> Sorry for my english,,im angry with this app,same with furmarks for vgas,,,furmark *** another kills ****.
> greetings!!


Best to not use Prime95. I used the older version (26.6) for a while, but I use Realbench and OCCT:Linpack now.


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> Best to not use Prime95. I used the older version (26.6) for a while, but I use Realbench and OCCT:Linpack now.


I use 27.9 custom 1344-1344 in-place (suggested dozens of pages back). But only up to about 1.2V. On lower voltage the temps don't matter and p95's ability to find instability faster is helpful. On higher voltages it's probably better to keep temps under 80 than to halve your stress time.


----------



## maynard14

guys i need your help

i have 4790k stock voltage is 1.072

i oc my chip to 4,7 ghz and here is my settings

i set my vcore to 1.255 lowest stable voltage for 4.7 ghz

uncore to 1.100 and 35 and 40 at uncore clock

eventual voltage is 1.8

xmp enabled 1866

level 5 at load line

and its stable in all games and rela bechmark and x264

max load i got is 72c and my chip is delided and using clp on the die and nzxt x61 as cooler

now i tried 4.8 ghz

vcore is 1.32 voltage and still not stable

eventual voltage 1.9

load line level 5

uncore still lock at 1.100 voltage and 35 min and max 40

what settings will i still change to able to stabilize it? or just be happy with 47 ghz

im just curious cuz 4.7 to 4.8 alot of voltgae increase for just 100 mhz increase


----------



## cstkl1

Now to get that 5ghz problem rectified.

Still lowering a few voltages on the 4.9.


----------



## jdorje

I started re-overclocking my 4690k. With windows 10 and a slightly different configuration the voltages needed are quite different than before. 4.5 ghz only needs 1.21V now which is ~.02V lower than before I upgraded my PSU and swapped my h80i from exhaust to intake. But 4.6 ghz needs at least .01V more (haven't quite stabilized it yet) - possibly because with the h80i intake the mobo gets hotter.

Anyway I got a couple of BSODs, and I noticed that all of them occur within mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll. I know this dll file because it's the one that prevents overclocking of the g3258 on non-z boards, which you solve by simply deleting the dll file (lol). Should I consider, uh, deleting this file on my 4690k win10 installation?


----------



## PaycheckNZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maynard14*
> 
> guys i need your help
> 
> i have 4790k stock voltage is 1.072
> 
> i oc my chip to 4,7 ghz and here is my settings
> 
> i set my vcore to 1.255 lowest stable voltage for 4.7 ghz
> 
> uncore to 1.100 and 35 and 40 at uncore clock
> 
> eventual voltage is 1.8
> 
> xmp enabled 1866
> 
> level 5 at load line
> 
> and its stable in all games and rela bechmark and x264
> 
> max load i got is 72c and my chip is delided and using clp on the die and nzxt x61 as cooler
> 
> now i tried 4.8 ghz
> 
> vcore is 1.32 voltage and still not stable
> 
> eventual voltage 1.9
> 
> load line level 5
> 
> uncore still lock at 1.100 voltage and 35 min and max 40
> 
> what settings will i still change to able to stabilize it? or just be happy with 47 ghz
> 
> im just curious cuz 4.7 to 4.8 alot of voltgae increase for just 100 mhz increase


Sounds nearly identical to my CPU.
One thing I found with mine is that although I was having similar findings to yours to get all cores up to 4.8, I was able to get 2 of them to 4.8 with NO increase in voltage.
I.e. try ratios of 47-47-48-48 with 1.255V
Note that it is harder to test that is stable because stressing all cores will tend not to let it go to 4.8 most of the time. You can either disable two cores in the BIOS, or use a program such as Process Explorer to set the processor affinity of a process to force your stress test to only run on certain cores.

I helped a friend do the same too, and I wouldn't be surprised if most people could bump their 1 core or 1 & 2 core ratios up a notch with the same voltage.
This way you still get that little extra juice for single-thread performance etc.
It's what I settled on anyway.


----------



## jdorje

I'm gettting rather rare 9c bsod's. The frequency decreased after I bumped io/io/sa voltages all to +0.1, but if I raise it to +0.2 it seems to increase again. From my reading I suspect it's just the SA voltage that is needed. I also once bumped my DRAM voltage a bit, which uh, might have helped, and which I'll try out next in more detail.

Any tips?

Edit: my new/current overclock is back to 46x. I'd dropped down to 45x for the summer (damn it was hot!), and in the meantime changed out a lot of parts, including my ram, psu, and os (win8->10). Getting 45x stable with the new setup took less voltage but 46x takes more.

Core 46x100 = 4.6 ghz
VID: 1.300
Input: 1.85
VCore: 1.320
IOA, IOD, and SA are all +.1
DRAM is 1.54V. At 1.50V I get an 09C error.

I have a semi-stable 47x as well; however, temps are a bit hot (passing 80 and once the room heats up probably approaching 90) for extensive stressing:

Core 47x100 = 4.7 ghz
VID : 1.37
input: 1.85
VCore: 1.392
IOA, IOD, SA all +0.1
DRAM still 1.54V.


----------



## greasemonky89

what are typical i5's putting out on cinebench @ 4.6ghz? im at 703


----------



## jdorje

My 4690k at 4.6 ghz hit exactly 703 recently. 40x cache (makes some difference!), everything else closed, and cinebench in realtime mode.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greasemonky89*
> 
> what are typical i5's putting out on cinebench @ 4.6ghz? im at 703


700 ish is an accurate score for 4.6 haswell i5.


----------



## greasemonky89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> My 4690k at 4.6 ghz hit exactly 703 recently. 40x cache (makes some difference!), everything else closed, and cinebench in realtime mode.


My exact settings with 1600mhz ram oc'd to 1866 with 9-9-9-27 timings. And currently 1.17vcore.

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## jdorje

Some strange data here on my 4690k:

38x core (3.8 ghz)
0.97V vid (0.984 vcore)
"auto" input (1.740)
"auto" ring multiplier (aka 38x or 3.8 ghz also)
"auto" ring voltage (probably high in the 1.1V range, but I don't have a sensor for that)
1.54V DRAM
+0.05V SA/IOD/IOA voltages

Result: bsod within 2 minutes of x264. Code is 0x09c.

38x core (3.8 ghz)
0.97V vid (0.984 vcore)
"auto" input (1.740)
"auto" ring multiplier (aka 38x or 3.8 ghz also)
"auto" ring voltage (probably high in the 1.1V range, but I don't have a sensor for that)
1.54V DRAM
+0.1V SA/IOD/IOA voltages

Result: stable. Only difference is another .05V on the three tertiary voltages. And I don't even have sensors for those to know what the original (auto?) voltage is.


----------



## Devilywan88

hey guys, is it worth it upgrading to Haswell or Skylake from my current spec. thanks


----------



## GeneO

Nm.


----------



## subzerosv

Hi, I need a little help with my overclock.
CPU: i5 4690k
Heatsink: Noctua NH-D14
Motherboard: MSI z97-G45 Gaming
Memory: Kingston DDR3 1866

My vcore is always higher than what I set on the bios, whatever voltage I set the motherboard seems to add 0.016 - 0.018.
At 4.3ghz it needs 1.215 (cpu-z shows 1.232) or I get WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR, for 4.4Ghz I have to set it to 1.23v and cpu-z shows 1.248, but using XTU the benchmark score is worse at 4.4 than at 4.3ghz.

My previous 4690k (made in malaysia) was capable of 4.4ghz at 1.169v until I tried to delid it and killed it








Now with this one (Vietnam) It needs a lot more of voltage BUT it is cooler by 7 degrees celsius.









Any advice to improve my actual settings, or even better reach 4.4 or 4.5ghz?
Thanks and sorry for my bad English.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subzerosv*
> 
> Hi, I need a little help with my overclock.
> CPU: i5 4690k
> Heatsink: Noctua NH-D14
> Motherboard: MSI z97-G45 Gaming
> Memory: Kingston DDR3 1866
> 
> My vcore is always higher than what I set on the bios, whatever voltage I set the motherboard seems to add 0.016 - 0.018.
> At 4.3ghz it needs 1.215 (cpu-z shows 1.232) or I get WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR, for 4.4Ghz I have to set it to 1.23v and cpu-z shows 1.248, but using XTU the benchmark score is worse at 4.4 than at 4.3ghz.
> 
> My previous 4690k (made in malaysia) was capable of 4.4ghz at 1.169v until I tried to delid it and killed it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now with this one (Vietnam) It needs a lot more of voltage BUT it is cooler by 7 degrees celsius.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any advice to improve my actual settings, or even better reach 4.4 or 4.5ghz?
> Thanks and sorry for my bad English.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Try taking your ring ratio off auto and set it manually to 34x until you get your core stable. You can manually set your ring voltage to 1.1v ish for now. Look at the settings on *THIS LINK* for some other recommended things for your specific mfg. Your voltages for your individual cores match what you are putting in to your bios (core # VID) in HWiNFO64.


----------



## Nick the Slick

Ok, so short story long, on my last post here I was running 4.6 GHz @ 1.38v and hitting temps of 91*C during IBT and 74*C during real world heavy loads. I couldn't help but scratch my head at this though, because I'm running bare die with a 360mm and a 240mm rad with the only other thing in the loop being a GTX 970, and everywhere I read I see (delidded) people with much better temps than this, even at higher vcore.

There's no air in the lines, I'm using the Precise Mount kit from EK with the correct water block so I know I'm getting good contact and paste application, and my Darkside GT Black edition fans are running at max, so somethings gotta give here. Finally I thought of the obvious, the thermal paste itself. I was using ICD 7 (I know, ICD on bare die, burn me at the stake later







) which is a great thermal paste. However, I've had some CLU laying around for months and have been scared to use it for whatever reason, but the majority of delidders use it, so what the hell right? Well now I know why. I literally hate myself for waiting this long to use it.

How about enough thermal headroom now that I was able to bump up to 4.7GHz @ 1.42v and IBT maxing out at 74*C? .04v more and IBT is maxing at previous real world temps, now that's insane if you ask me. I tried desperately getting to 4.8 with all this thermal headroom but sadly even 1.5v wouldn't do the trick and I'm not comfortable with more than that (yes RAM and Cache were set to stock when testing, VRIN was up to 2v+, nothing helped, just not that great of a chip I guess), so I settled (if you can call it that lol) for 4.7.

My current max overclock is now:
4.7GHz @ 1.42v VID, 1.456v Vcore under heavy (IBT) load.
4400 MHz Cache @ 1.275v (BIOS and HWInfo show ~1.327v though)
2400 MHz RAM @ 1.7v 10-13-12-25 1T command rate with +.190v SA (for 1.056v under load), +.05v Digital and Analog I/O

Extremely happy with this. Real world temps seem to hover in the low 50's and 60's now which is perfect. Just thought I'd share my experience for everyone!

Now some pictures for those that are interested.

Proof of Stability:





Spoiler: Relevant BIOS settings:












And a few benchmarks for reference:


----------



## LagunaX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nick the Slick*
> 
> Ok, so short story long, on my last post here I was running 4.6 GHz @ 1.38v and hitting temps of 91*C during IBT and 74*C during real world heavy loads. I couldn't help but scratch my head at this though, because I'm running bare die with a 360mm and a 240mm rad with the only other thing in the loop being a GTX 970, and everywhere I read I see (delidded) people with much better temps than this, even at higher vcore.
> 
> There's no air in the lines, I'm using the Precise Mount kit from EK with the correct water block so I know I'm getting good contact and paste application, and my Darkside GT Black edition fans are running at max, so somethings gotta give here. Finally I thought of the obvious, the thermal paste itself. I was using ICD 7 (I know, ICD on bare die, burn me at the stake later
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) which is a great thermal paste. However, I've had some CLU laying around for months and have been scared to use it for whatever reason, but the majority of delidders use it, so what the hell right? Well now I know why. I literally hate myself for waiting this long to use it.
> 
> How about enough thermal headroom now that I was able to bump up to 4.7GHz @ 1.42v and IBT maxing out at 74*C? .04v more and IBT is maxing at previous real world temps, now that's insane if you ask me. I tried desperately getting to 4.8 with all this thermal headroom but sadly even 1.5v wouldn't do the trick and I'm not comfortable with more than that (yes RAM and Cache were set to stock when testing, VRIN was up to 2v+, nothing helped, just not that great of a chip I guess), so I settled (if you can call it that lol) for 4.7.
> 
> My current max overclock is now:
> 4.7GHz @ 1.42v VID, 1.456v Vcore under heavy (IBT) load.
> 4400 MHz Cache @ 1.275v (BIOS and HWInfo show ~1.327v though)
> 2400 MHz RAM @ 1.7v 10-13-12-25 1T command rate with +.190v SA (for 1.056v under load), +.05v Digital and Analog I/O
> 
> Extremely happy with this. Real world temps seem to hover in the low 50's and 60's now which is perfect. Just thought I'd share my experience for everyone!


Congrats!
At those voltages (1.42v) you could hit 4.9-5.0ghz on a delidded 4790k!
My 4790k (albeit silicon lottery binned) does 4.8ghz at 1.24vand 4.9ghz at 1.28v.
So even on an average delidded 4790k 4.8-4.9ghz should be in range.
But 4.7ghz is blazingly fast enuf so good enuf!


----------



## Nick the Slick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LagunaX*
> 
> Congrats!
> At those voltages (1.42v) you could hit 4.9-5.0ghz on a delidded 4790k!
> My 4790k (albeit silicon lottery binned) does 4.8ghz at 1.24vand 4.9ghz at 1.28v.
> So even on an average delidded 4790k 4.8-4.9ghz should be in range.
> But 4.7ghz is blazingly fast enuf so good enuf!


Yea it's definitely no lottery chip that's for sure, 1.24v would only get me to about 4.4 lol. Had no idea you could even buy binned chips when I bought this thing though, always thought silicon lottery was purely a term to describe luck of the draw when you buy one.

Oh well, I'm not mad at all, it's still the best chip I've ever owned (an FX 6300 before it if you can imagine lol) and don't see me needing more than this for a long while. Just hope I don't kill it in the next year cause I'm saving the pennies for a Pascal or Arctic Island, and if I do that, real life says another $300+ chip is a no no for a while lol.


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nick the Slick*
> 
> Yea it's definitely no lottery chip that's for sure, 1.24v would only get me to about 4.4 lol. Had no idea you could even buy binned chips when I bought this thing though, always thought silicon lottery was purely a term to describe luck of the draw when you buy one.


[email protected] is pretty decent for original haswell.

Siliconlottery.com is a cool site.


----------



## jdorje

Is there any reason not to raise LLC to turbo straight out? Is there any benefit to lower LLC whatsoever?


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Is there any reason not to raise LLC to turbo straight out? Is there any benefit to lower LLC whatsoever?


I raised mine initially to make sure the voltage drop wasn't affecting my stability. After finding a stable clock and voltage I lowered it back down to normal and tested some more. It didn't seem to make that much of a difference. It's also been suggested that as the voltage regulators have been moved onto the CPU in haswell, that LLC and voltage drop is not as prominent as on other chips. I would suggest raising it while finding your max clock an min voltage like I did and lowering it later if you feel its necessary, just in case.


----------



## Nick the Slick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Is there any reason not to raise LLC to turbo straight out? Is there any benefit to lower LLC whatsoever?


With Haswell the only thing it affects is the CPU Input Voltage. I keep mine at Level 6 (Asus mobo) because with anything less my Input Voltage can vary +/- .02-.04v under load. At level 6 it stays constant at where I set it in the BIOS. It may not make a difference in terms of stability but I keep it there anyways because I believe the only real negative is the mobo VRM temps, which (if i'm reading the correct temp sensor) never goes above ~33*C for me.


----------



## jdorje

LLC prevents droop of the input voltage, right?

Gonna test this at several levels I guess. With 1.95V input voltage set, it droops as low as 1.896V when LLC is "auto".


----------



## GeneO

More stress on the VRM could mean a shorter life
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Is there any reason not to raise LLC to turbo straight out? Is there any benefit to lower LLC whatsoever?


More stress on the VRM could lessen its life.


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> More stress on the VRM could mean a shorter life
> More stress on the VRM could lessen its life.


Yeah that's what I was thinking. And is higher LLC more stress on the VRM?


----------



## Nick the Slick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> LLC prevents droop of the input voltage, right?
> 
> Gonna test this at several levels I guess. With 1.95V input voltage set, it droops as low as 1.896V when LLC is "auto".


That is correct, it regulates the input voltage with Haswell. With Asus boards level 6 seems to be a good setting.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> More stress on the VRM could mean a shorter life
> More stress on the VRM could lessen its life.


True, but would it really be a significant loss of life? Especially since I'm pretty sure the mobo VRMs on Haswell aren't working as hard due to the FIVR. Just for anecdotal evidence, I've had my board for roughly two years and it's practically never ran with anything less than level 6 LLC with no signs of degradation or issues. I'd be willing to bet any shortening of the life is insignificant enough to not effect anyone on this forum due to how often most people here upgrade. As always with overclocking though, at your own risk lol


----------



## mmd123

ok, question for you all on here, I have a haswell E chip, the 2011v3 5820k, I used the OC software that the board manufacturer provided, that one being gigabyte, and the program said that I was stable at 4.2Ghz, well, on the intel ark website it says that the highest temp that that chip can handle is 60C, my question is what does that mean that the maximum CPU temp it can handle without dying would be, because under my actual bios OC to 4.2, it hits that temp within 10 seconds of running intel burn test, and I want to make sure that's actually a safe temp, because in the OC thread I was reading, you stated that reaching 90C was when you want to worry, well, I'm now confused as to what my max system temps can safely be without killing my chip...so, any info on this would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Nick the Slick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmd123*
> 
> ok, question for you all on here, I have a haswell E chip, the 2011v3 5820k, I used the OC software that the board manufacturer provided, that one being gigabyte, and the program said that I was stable at 4.2Ghz, well, on the intel ark website it says that the highest temp that that chip can handle is 60C, my question is what does that mean that the maximum CPU temp it can handle without dying would be, because under my actual bios OC to 4.2, it hits that temp within 10 seconds of running intel burn test, and I want to make sure that's actually a safe temp, because in the OC thread I was reading, you stated that reaching 90C was when you want to worry, well, I'm now confused as to what my max system temps can safely be without killing my chip...so, any info on this would be greatly appreciated.


Ok, a few things. One, auto-OC software is generally a bad idea. It will often give you a bad overclock in that it usually sets voltage higher than what would normally be required for a given OC if it had been done manually, higher voltage = higher temps.

Two, IBT is synthetic software, so temps you hit with it are much much higher than anything you will see during normal usage. For example, during IBT I hit temps of up to 74*C, however during normal usage I usually max out at 58*C. When testing with synthetic software it's generally acceptable to go upwards of 85*C without issue.

Three, Your processor will protect itself from high temperatures by either throttling down or it will induce thermal shutdown (100*C for my 4770K). The thermal throttle/shutdown temp is the Tj Max temperature, and is the true maximum temperature. The TCase max temp listed on the Intel Ark site is a weird way of saying it's normal for the processor to hit that temp, made confusing by using the word max. For the 5820k, I believe the Tj Max is the same 100*C. In that case, I'd say as long as your temperatures stay below 85-90*C during full load stres testing, you should be golden.

Four, Temperature is less of a threat than voltage. Staying below 85*C is great and all, but a high enough voltage can damage a chip far easier than temperatures, even with great cooling. Most people will hit the temperature limit before they hit the voltage limit, but in my case, I'm a fair bit above the voltage most people are comfortable with (and far above the officially recommended max voltage of 1.3-1.35V) and still have lots of temperature headroom. If I was to increase voltage to say 1.55v, I would probably still be below the temperature limit, but I would also probably kill my chip relatively quickly, or at the very least degrade it to the point to where it will take more and more voltage to stabilize the same frequency. I'm comfortable with my current 1.42v though and sure it'll last at least until I'm ready for another upgrade.

So, with all that being said, in your case if you're super worried about killing your chip and degradation, just keep temperatures below 85*C and voltages at or below 1.35v and I'd say you'll be good for a long time to come. Try your hand at manually overclocking too, I bet you could stabilize that 4.2GHz with less voltage and probably have enough headroom to get 100-300 more MHz out of it.


----------



## jdorje

To further study the voltage wall on my chip - hopefully to scale it just a little farther - I've been experimenting with bclk overclocking to hit intermediate clocks. 4.45 ghz, 4.55 ghz, 4.65 ghz are all ~stable.

The quadratic voltage increase at intermediate clocks is an incredibly accurate model. The wall looks like it might actually be linear, starting right at about 4.5 ghz.

Interestingly there is some evidence the bclk overclocks need a little less vcore than with 100 mhz bclk. Maybe.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1iXWkehcBNPrMOTEUIJV6uYdRVSHoa7HN2O07l60SoPY/pubchart?oid=1592267336&format=image


----------



## jdorje

Update: I might have made a breakthrough. By bumping DRAM voltage from 1.54V to 1.62V (arbitrary amount), I can drop my 4.6 ghz overclock from 1.3V down to 1.27V. What what?

Edit: oh also, changing my BCLK started resetting my cmos. So I stopped doing that for now.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Update: I might have made a breakthrough. By bumping DRAM voltage from 1.54V to 1.62V (arbitrary amount), I can drop my 4.6 ghz overclock from 1.3V down to 1.27V. What what?
> 
> Edit: oh also, changing my BCLK started resetting my cmos. So I stopped doing that for now.


Yeah, if I take my bclk off auto at all, I get random resets. Cool about that DRAMv. I may have to try that.


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> Yeah, if I take my bclk off auto at all, I get random resets. Cool about that DRAMv. I may have to try that.


I was getting 9c (MACHINE_CHECK_SOMETHING) crashes instead of the normal CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT ones, making me think it was something other than vcore.

By comparison I only get WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR at lower voltage and in that case it's always vcore.

Though really I think you could make a haswell BSOD code system and it'd go something like:

101 - more vcore
124 - more vcore
09c - more vcore

But maybe 9c isn't vcore after all.


----------



## Nick the Slick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> I was getting 9c (MACHINE_CHECK_SOMETHING) crashes instead of the normal CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT ones, making me think it was something other than vcore.
> 
> By comparison I only get WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR at lower voltage and in that case it's always vcore.
> 
> Though really I think you could make a haswell BSOD code system and it'd go something like:
> 
> 101 - more vcore
> 124 - more vcore
> 09c - more vcore
> 
> But maybe 9c isn't vcore after all.


I followed the guide in the OP to the T and what I noticed was while working on core clock, the BSOD would almost always be CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT with the occasional WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR. Then when I started on cache the BSOD would almost always be WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR. It wasn't until I started on memory that I started getting MACHINE_CHECK_EXCEPTION.


----------



## jdorje

I guess it shouldn't be hard to trigger bsods from lack of each individual voltage on an otherwise stable overclock. That'd be the way to make a table.

I've gotten both clock and machine bsods at the exact same settings that I think are stable now but with less dram voltage.


----------



## RedKnight7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> To further study the voltage wall on my chip - hopefully to scale it just a little farther - I've been experimenting with bclk overclocking to hit intermediate clocks. 4.45 ghz, 4.55 ghz, 4.65 ghz are all ~stable.
> 
> The quadratic voltage increase at intermediate clocks is an incredibly accurate model. The wall looks like it might actually be linear, starting right at about 4.5 ghz.


Cool, jdorje. I would've liked to test my setup in depth but it took too much time to get stats. So I'm intrigued to see you got such a nice curve. How are you defining stable? And for the graph, how many tests per multiplier? Etc.

It will be great if you have a way to speed testing past plain old "manually" trying settings and seeing how long it lasts before crashing.


----------



## jdorje

Lol yeah it would be. Alas I do not. I would probably write a program for this but I'm not aware of any consistent interface that lets you change bios oc settings. Anyone have a pointer for me?

For most multipliers stable is one loop of x264. Except for the highest (above stock) clocks, I've never seen evidence this is insufficient. At low clocks I found if the test didn't crash within the first few seconds it would succeed the whole loop. At the lowest multiplier I tested, .64V was completely stable, while .63v was stable enough to post but would crash every time I entered the bios. I had to cmos reset and decided the experiment was over.

The bulk of the test took about 70 loops therefore - one failed one for each of ~20 multipliers plus one successful one for each of ~50 voltage settings. I used .01v vid increments, though I notice that vcore seems to go in like .84V steps.

Getting 4.6 ghz stable was more work than all the other multipliers combined.


----------



## RedKnight7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Lol yeah it would be. Alas I do not. I would probably write a program for this but I'm not aware of any consistent interface that lets you change bios oc settings. Anyone have a pointer for me?
> 
> ...
> 
> Getting 4.6 ghz stable was more work than all the other multipliers combined.


Fair enough... yes I consider x264 stability a good enough benchmark. For what I use my PC for, it is about as much torture as it will ever get. (And if it locks up more than once a quarter, I'll revisit my OC settings.) I think folks who cook their PCs on prime number tests and whatnot are shooting themselves in the foot by being overly careful. They have to accept a lower speed than they would realistically ever crash on. But it all depends on what you're doing. Some people really are using their PCs to compute primes, or whatever. And others just want absolutely no argument, even if speed suffers.

Anyway, thanks for the cool graph. I once tried to graph everyone's VID vs multiplier from Darkwizzie's data, but as you can see from reading that thread, it's too simplistic to simply graph everybody's settings straight from the spreadsheet. Some people deliberately hold voltages at certain places. Which is fine (and their perogative), but I had wanted to plot boundary data, if you will. Where people tried to overclock as far as they could, like you did... what multiplier and VID did they get?

Anyway. Keep on clocking.


----------



## NIK1

I am having a problem running x264 stress test with win10 x64 pro.As soon as I start the test to run the program, the test window closes instantly. When I had windows 7 it worked like a charm. Anyone know a fix for this other than going back to win7.


----------



## jdorje




----------



## mrtbahgs

I have read through this guide along with a few others and even a you tube video or two in the past few months so I feel I have done my fair share of research and am hoping to get some help with my OC on a G3258.
If there is a better thread to use for a G3258 please let me know, but the only big one I saw was more performance related and not OC related so it was off topic in a sense. If I should start my own thread I can, but I figured I had a better chance of reaching people here.

This is only the 2nd CPU I have tried to overclock, the first being my 3770k that I use daily and was pretty easy to dial in so there is a chance I missed something or get terms mixed up for the Haswell OCing.

I will add more detail later especially after playing with things a bit more, but I was hoping for some more general advice and answers first.

I was hoping to jump into a 4.4 or 4.5Ghz OC on high settings and then back them down to find stability, but I have had trouble getting past 4.2 so I need to know if this is still a viable method of OCing and if I possibly just have a horrible chip in terms of the lottery.
A few things to check on first though to see if my problem might be outside the CPU/BIOS:
1) I am running on a dual boot system with Linux Mint and Windows 10, I always boot into Win10 though and plan to stress through there as well. Is a dual boot system going to cause any potential issues?
2) Is Windows 10 a problem in general for finding my OC? I want to add one more layer to this which is that I am running the insider program or whatever version I believe (the one where I likely get OS updates earlier). The funny thing is that I cant tell for sure if I am still actively in the program or not and if I am, I should be in the slow ring or whatever it was called.
3) Could my budget PSU be a problem at all to lead to poor OC and instability? (see Media-End-Table in sig for pc specs)

I think 100% of the time the blue screen I get is WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR, but it can occur before booting into windows, just as I boot in, a minute or so in, or during a random stress test. This should be related to voltage being too low for the frequency I am trying to run, correct?

Here are a couple quick examples of what I have tried to help give an idea of my chip and see if its something I am missing, something outside the cpu/mobo that i listed above, or perhaps just a super bad chip.

My plan was to try for 4.4Ghz with high settings and drop them down to stable, but these settings wouldn't even let me boot into windows:
100x44, uncore x34, manual voltage 1.35v vcore and 1.20v uncore, manual input voltage of 1.90V, LLC at the highest level (Level 8)
I realize I can try a touch higher to test at i guess maximum values such as 1.45 vcore, unsure on uncore, input of 2.1v or so, etc, but not sure I would want to run the chip above 1.35v anyway.

Then I tried a 4.2Ghz OC since that was my only useable one so far in previous attempts and here is some info on the settings there:
100x42, uncore auto i believe (so 32 for g3258?), manual voltage 1.275v vcore (1.25v crashed after 10 seconds inside windows) and 1.15v uncore, manual input voltage of 1.85v, LLC at either Level 8 or back to auto.

I can give more details later and show more changes and their results, but i just wanted to get an initial post going and check for some help if possible. Since its getting late I didn't want to post too much detail yet or try too many settings tonight.
I am kind of hoping to hear that Win10 could be the culprit of my troubles and not that my chip is junk, but if it is my chip, I will then work on dialing in the 4.2 a bit better.

*Edit: I forgot to add that my RAM is 1866 speed which I forced to 1600 when trying the 4.4 Ghz OC and I believe put back to auto for the 4.2 Ghz OC. I cannot put it on an XMP profile, but auto does put it to the rated 1866.
Also, just to be sure things haven't changed since the OP was made, I know other guides claim the uncore should be a closer multiple to the core ratio and here it is said to try and keep it low at first and raise if possible afterwards. This is still a true thing to do correct?
I wanted to be sure a higher uncore is always going to be less stable and never be more stable in the overall OC, the other guides are just trying to hope for the best overall performance with the higher uncore multiple and not that it is helping their stability?*


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtbahgs*
> 
> I have read through this guide along with a few others and even a you tube video or two in the past few months so I feel I have done my fair share of research and am hoping to get some help with my OC on a G3258.


I don't think there's a better place to post about that chip. AFAICT overclocking it is identical to devils canyon except the lack of avx2 and 2 cores makes the thermal issue vastly different (easier).

The g3258 has high variation. Mine only goes up to about 4.2 If in doubt get an idea of how much voltage you need for each multiplier up to a certain point. LIke if you need 1.1 for 36, 1.13 for 37, 1.16 for 38, 1.20 for 39...then you should need 1.24-1.25 for 40 unless something besides vcore is limiting you.

Also, make sure your ring/uncore/cache isn't on auto. Biggest beginner mistake.


----------



## Fruity

Hello everybody !

I must say im loving this forum and learning alot by reading all the info here
I will be posting my overclock info here soon and see what you guys think off it

Greetings!


----------



## mrtbahgs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> I don't think there's a better place to post about that chip. AFAICT overclocking it is identical to devils canyon except the lack of avx2 and 2 cores makes the thermal issue vastly different (easier).
> 
> The g3258 has high variation. Mine only goes up to about 4.2 If in doubt get an idea of how much voltage you need for each multiplier up to a certain point. LIke if you need 1.1 for 36, 1.13 for 37, 1.16 for 38, 1.20 for 39...then you should need 1.24-1.25 for 40 unless something besides vcore is limiting you.
> 
> Also, make sure your ring/uncore/cache isn't on auto. Biggest beginner mistake.


Thanks for the quick reply, I will be sure to always set my uncore from now on. Do you suggest I just go with 32 to start since I believe that is the default for this chip or would 34 or something just a touch higher be fine too and then in the final steps see if I can bump it at all?
Also, what voltage do you have to use for 4.2 and did you try higher clocks, but were unable even at voltages above 1.35v?

I will give it a go again tomorrow and try to find my stable 4.2Ghz OC and see what others think from its settings.
1Ghz OC is certainly a nice bump for a budget friendly chip, but like most people who went with this CPU it would have been nice to see 4.5 and toy around with higher just for fun before returning to a 4.5Ghz 24/7 OC, a lot of the initial reviews and such made it seem like 4.4 or 4.5 was the average OC, but maybe 4.2 is more realistic and I am not in as bad of shape as I thought.

One more thing I forgot to ask about, does the G3258 have different C-state options or settings or perhaps its my motherboard, but I thought when I glanced to see if they were enabled, there wasn't a list of like C3, C5, C7 or whatever they are, it was just "C-States" in general.
Is it the i5 and i7 that actually get to pick and choose multiple states being on or off and we just do it as a whole?


----------



## jdorje

I have it clocked at 39x at 1.16v. Above that takes quite a bit more voltage (the wall). It's a desktop pc for a friend so I didn't spend that much time. I also feel the 2-phase b85 board could be a limitation.


----------



## Fruity

Hello guys

I would like to post my Eufi settings and my overclock here and i would love to hear what you guys think of it

Ai overclock tuner: XMP
cpu strap: auto
Pll selection: auto
Filter Pll: auto
Bclk frequency: 100.0
Asus multicore enhancement: auto
Cpu core ratio: Sync all cores
core ratio limit: 47
Min. cache ratio : auto
Max. cache ratio: auto
Internal Pll overvoltage: enabled
Bclk freq:dram freq: auto
Dram freq: 2400 mhz
Xtreme tweaking: enabled
Cpu level up: auto
Epa power saving: disabled
Cpu core voltage: Manual set to 1.200 V
Rest of settings on auto : it sets cache voltage to 1.296 V automaticly
Initial cpu input : auto sets it to 1.712 V

So i didnt do anything with my cache , nor the ratio nor the voltage changed since i started overclocking
Worked my way up to a stable (stresstested and benchmarked with realbench , aida and XTU) 4,7 GHZ @ 1.200 V with temps not higher then 81c at peaks tested for more then 6 hours on all tests
Also did some gaming sessions on Arma 3 and GTA 5 all on ultra settings , never got above 70c

My setup: Asus RoG Maximus Ranger VII
I7 4790K
Kingston Hyper X savage 16 GB @ 2400mhz
Cooler master 750W Gold psu
Scythe Mugen Max processor cooler ( yes on air )
Fractal design define R5 case

I want to try and reach 4,8 ghz with my setup you guys think it is even possible for me ? Any tips what to change in my current settings maybe ?

Ow yeah and i ONLY use my rig for gaming and that is like 2 / 3 hours a day

Thanks in advance !!


----------



## gwertyu

You can try rising vcore some more for 4.8 if it is unstable at 1.2, but watch the temps since you have little temperature headroom, i prefer staying <85 on stress that uses avx heavily like prime and <75 on x264 and aida.

Also for 4.8 you can try to set manually the cache ratio, since you have it on auto on some motherboards it will get on same speed as core and make it unstable.


----------



## Fruity

Thanks for your quick response
You think it is even possible to get a 4,8 ghz oc on air cooling ?
Would be awsome to keep them temps under 85 under stresstesting then

Edit: set vcore to 1.250 multiplier to 48 and cache ratio to 44
Then all was fine during benchmark only on stresstest temps excelled the 85 c so i stopped test
Think a limit of 85 c and lower is needed during stresstest or can i go higher on tests cause normal daily use it will never reach 85 or higher during my gaming sessions ? What do you guys think??


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fruity*
> 
> Thanks for your quick response
> You think it is even possible to get a 4,8 ghz oc on air cooling ?
> Would be awsome to keep them temps under 85 under stresstesting then
> 
> Edit: set vcore to 1.250 multiplier to 48 and cache ratio to 44
> Then all was fine during benchmark only on stresstest temps excelled the 85 c so i stopped test
> Think a limit of 85 c and lower is needed during stresstest or can i go higher on tests cause normal daily use it will never reach 85 or higher during my gaming sessions ? What do you guys think??


Cache on auto means it's running 4.7 ghz. Drop it to 4.0 and you can gain a ton of stability most likely.

And don't use auto cache voltage at 4.7 ghz...


----------



## Fruity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Cache on auto means it's running 4.7 ghz. Drop it to 4.0 and you can gain a ton of stability most likely.
> 
> And don't use auto cache voltage at 4.7 ghz...


Why put cache ratio on 40 and not on 44 or higher ?
Any tips on the voltage set for cache with my settings ?


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fruity*
> 
> Why put cache ratio on 40 and not on 44 or higher ?
> Any tips on the voltage set for cache with my settings ?


Cache makes little difference on performance. Core makes a big difference. If you can get another 100MHz stable on your core by sacrificing 400Mhz on your cache, it is worth it. You can always try to bring your cache back up after you find that stable core clock.









Edit: At 40x you should be fine with 1.100v on cache to start. Then you can choose to lower your voltage or raise you cache later. I am stable at 42x and 1.050v.


----------



## mrtbahgs

I tried tweaking my OC a bit tonight and will be ending here shortly.
For the heck of it I tried kind of a max voltage test to see if I can get 4.5 to work, I used 1.4v vcore, 1.3v uncore, 2.0 vccin, and x32 uncore and it wouldnt even boot into windows.
I then went back to working on 4.2Ghz and I had trouble getting it to stay stable in windows just browsing the web. I am now set to 1.26v in the bios, but HWInfo claims its 1.264v for core 0 and 1.280v for core 1. That seems pretty far off from 1.26 and even stranger that they are not matching each other.

I was going to try the suggested X264 or whatever stress test, but when trying to open the file it said it needed to unzip, so I downloaded some basic zip program and then it said it couldn't unzip, it may be corrupted.
Is anyone able to confirm that the program still works? If so, what did you use to unzip it or how do you get the file to work?
I tried to then use the link for the unaltered x264 and it no longer exists.... so what the heck am i supposed to use to stress? I was trying to go with the recommended option.

Can someone also please confirm or deny my previous questions a few posts back regarding things like Win10 and my PSU having any chance with the struggling OC of my chip, I'd like to know if I can rule all of that out before going much further with this dreadful OC.

I believe the current bios settings I am on while using the PC at the moment are:
1.26v vcore
x45 core
x32 uncore
1.15v uncore
1.85v vccin
Level 8 LLC
But I have no clue if this is stable yet and likely is not since 1.25v wasn't.


----------



## mav451

1) 0.01-0.02 bump during loads is completely normal.
2) Your PSU (CS450M) is perfectly fine for a dual-core system. JG overall seemed fine with the GreatWall OEM in the 550, so I don't see anything wrong with your 450either.
3) Go with the latest x264 Stress Tester - there is 0 reason to use the other legacy methods.
x264 Stability Test v2.06 - get it from the Mega link supplied in the first post. It is a working link - I just tried it myself.

4) Can you post your temperatures? The T4 is a budget cooler, but then this is also only a dual-core. Maybe not a big concern, but would be good to include with your results. That said, if you can't even browse with confidence, you are quite far from a stable overclock.

5) My Haswell overclocking has been done 100% on Windows 8, so I can't really help you on the Windows 10 question.
Someone else will need to chime in. I'm in no rush to move until Windows 10 is on SP1 anyway


----------



## mrtbahgs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav451*
> 
> 1) 0.01-0.02 bump during loads is completely normal.
> 2) Your PSU (CS450M) is perfectly fine for a dual-core system. JG overall seemed fine with the GreatWall OEM in the 550, so I don't see anything wrong with your 450either.
> 3) Go with the latest x264 Stress Tester - there is 0 reason to use the other legacy methods.
> x264 Stability Test v2.06 - get it from the Mega link supplied in the first post. It is a working link - I just tried it myself.
> 
> 4) Can you post your temperatures? The T4 is a budget cooler, but then this is also only a dual-core. Maybe not a big concern, but would be good to include with your results. That said, if you can't even browse with confidence, you are quite far from a stable overclock.
> 
> 5) My Haswell overclocking has been done 100% on Windows 8, so I can't really help you on the Windows 10 question.
> Someone else will need to chime in. I'm in no rush to move until Windows 10 is on SP1 anyway


Thanks for the detailed answers.
I was successful in downloading the x264 from the mega link like you mentioned, but when i went to open it, it popped up saying pick a program to use to unzip it, so I installed some zip program that win10 recommended and once the zip program launched it said the file couldn't do anything, it might be corrupted.
I can try a fresh download again to see if it was a bad download on my end (or a bad zip program), but I wanted to be sure the following:
1) That file is supposed to be put into a zip program and unzipped? I believe it was a .7z extension which I haven't heard of before, but seems to be a compressed file.
2) If i am successful at unzipping, will I need anything else to run it, or is it just an .exe or something I am used to?

I will post temperatures once I actually stress it, so far I just randomly used the CPUz stress button for a few minutes to get an initial idea if its even close which it has blue screened for the same error I always get most of the time.
I think with my current 1.27v vcore I was getting maybe 30C idle and 55C load, but again I don't think this was a true stress method and won't rely on it once I get x264 to work.

I forget where I saw it, perhaps in here, but I thought I remember seeing someone mention that once they moved to Win10 they couldn't keep their OC and sadly they had a pretty nice chip too.
So that's where I am trying to see if part of my struggle is the fact I am on Win10 right now and in a sense wasting my time dialing in something that could be a lot better on another OS.
The only reason I am using 10 is because I was able to try the insider preview and am now on a full version (but likely still testing), I can try the stress test and all of this on Linux Mint if its compatible, but I still haven't taken the time to learn Linux so I am super basic with it.

Like you said, hopefully someone with Win10 can chime in if they had issues or not on their OC especially someone who went from 7 or 8 to 10 and see if the OC stability changed.


----------



## jdorje

7z extension is a 7z compression. The 7z program is recommended.

Google is your friend. Way easier than typing that whole thing out.

Win 10 is a bit harder on stability than win7/8. That should correspond to higher performance however. The thread scheduler is just more efficient.


----------



## mrtbahgs

Alright just another reason why Win10 is garbage, I tried a fresh download from the mega link and tried to unzip it from 2 different zip programs and both said it was damaged.

I then went to my primary PC with Win7 to download it and had no issues unzipping the file and I assume I can just transfer it over via USB drive and get things working.
Sad I had to do a work around for it, but at least I should not have a viable stress tester to use.


----------



## MaeTroX

I just downloaded the x264 stressprogram from the link on page 1 = zero issues and no errors using 7zip

I am on windows 10, so I dont know what you might do wrong or whats wrong with your windows 10 installation


----------



## jdorje

Windows 10 has its flaws but your inability to install 7zip is not one of them.


----------



## mrtbahgs

Thanks MaeTrox for verifying the download still works, I appreciate you taking the time to do that for me.
Unless this is not the same 7zip you guys are referring to, i am posting a snapshot of what mine says, refer to the bolded bottom sentence for the error.


Like MaeTrox said my Win10 must have issues, maybe its part of a beta update or something because this time I took the zipped file off of my Win7 PC to avoid that variable and it still wouldnt work.
I was able to bring the unzipped files over as well though and can run the program that way so I got to it with a work around.

MaeTrox, have you done a haswell overclock with your Win10 system and if so, was it pretty issue free?
I still am trying to see if Win10 is causing me to use more voltage than I would think is required for this OC with my chip.
I just failed the stress test within a few minutes at 1.27v for a 4.2Ghz OC.
I realize not all chips are supposed to be good clockers, but at this point mine seems to be well below average. I will continue to test and see what is required for 4.2Ghz though.


----------



## jdorje

Maybe you should fresh install. Very easy in win 10.

We've all overclocked in windows 10. It might need a little more vcore for stability.

What is your ring ratio and voltage?


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtbahgs*
> 
> Alright just another reason why Win10 is garbage, I tried a fresh download from the mega link and tried to unzip it from 2 different zip programs and both said it was damaged.
> 
> I then went to my primary PC with Win7 to download it and had no issues unzipping the file and I assume I can just transfer it over via USB drive and get things working.
> Sad I had to do a work around for it, but at least I should not have a viable stress tester to use.


or rather the programs you used are garbage. Use z-zip as suggested and you should not have any problems. I use it and have never had issues. It is not windows 10 issue.

EDIT: Oops. see this was already addressed.


----------



## MaeTroX

I have no idea what 7zip opener is, just go to http://www.7-zip.org/

I use a 4690k that I run at 4.4Ghz with 1.22 VID and cache at 4.1Ghz with 1.15v

edit: I use 1.55 VCCIN, LLC level 7


----------



## mrtbahgs

I am now letting it stress through the following (bios settings not actual):

vcore = 1.28v with 42 multiplier
uncore/cache/ring = 1.20v with 32 multiplier (I was running 1.15v, but decided to bump this up just now too and can lower later if stable)
VCCIN - 1.90v (I was running 1.85v, but decided to do the same thing as my uncore)
Load Line Calibration = Level 8 (should be the same as extreme)

@GeneO I believe z-zip was the first one I tried because it showed the highest rating, I tried 2 different ones in total and got the exact same results so in my case it is a Win10 issue because all other variables were accounted for.

*Edit: I think its actually z-opener i used. Both of these i took from what Windows suggested in the store that it popped up when trying to open the file in the first place.
Perhaps the Win10 store isnt reliable and I need to download 7zip like you said from the site listed and z-zip would be the same story.


----------



## GeneO

Don't use the z-zip app, download the full 7-zip program from their website.


----------



## mrtbahgs

Alright thanks, perhaps that's the main culprit to all of this.

I obviously rarely use Windows 10 since its on my hobby PC mostly just to boot and watch something off Netflix/Hulu so is a general rule of thumb to avoid the apps in the windows store and download the actual software like I would with Win7?

Also my 1.28v 4.2Ghz OC only lasted about 15 minutes before it crashed, I was in the other room so I cant be sure if it was the same blue screen I always get, but it would make sense.
I think my temps were at like 65c max or so which isnt bad for the cooler I have, but still sad this chip is going to keep needing voltage before its stable.

Just to be safe, should I try and see if the event viewer or whatever its called is saying its a voltage error or do I need some other BSOD reader?
I don't remember where/how to view the codes and all I ever see is "WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR" so no numbers period.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtbahgs*
> 
> Alright thanks, perhaps that's the main culprit to all of this.
> 
> I obviously rarely use Windows 10 since its on my hobby PC mostly just to boot and watch something off Netflix/Hulu so is a general rule of thumb to avoid the apps in the windows store and download the actual software like I would with Win7?


Yes. avoid for desktop, no for phone


----------



## tolis626

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtbahgs*
> 
> Alright thanks, perhaps that's the main culprit to all of this.
> 
> I obviously rarely use Windows 10 since its on my hobby PC mostly just to boot and watch something off Netflix/Hulu so is a general rule of thumb to avoid the apps in the windows store and download the actual software like I would with Win7?
> 
> Also my 1.28v 4.2Ghz OC only lasted about 15 minutes before it crashed, I was in the other room so I cant be sure if it was the same blue screen I always get, but it would make sense.
> I think my temps were at like 65c max or so which isnt bad for the cooler I have, but still sad this chip is going to keep needing voltage before its stable.
> 
> Just to be safe, should I try and see if the event viewer or whatever its called is saying its a voltage error or do I need some other BSOD reader?
> I don't remember where/how to view the codes and all I ever see is "WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR" so no numbers period.


First off, happy new year everyone! Feels good to be back to my PC after 10 days visiting the parents for Christmas.









Now, regarding the issue at hand. By this point I think it's pretty safe to say your chip is a dud. It's not Windows 10, the OS doesn't make THAT much of a difference to stability.

What I would be careful for is testing the G3258 with x264. If I remember correctly, by default it uses 16 threads (Or was it the x265 test that did it?). 16 threads on a 2c/2t chip is another level of stupid if you ask me, so do the setting up manually. I'd say 4 threads would be good? I dunno. I mostly use Asus' RealBench, I like it more than just the plain old x264 test. There is also an x265 test in the Skylake overclocking thread that I use, so you could give it a try. I find both RealBench and x265 test find instability faster than x264. But I digress.

Some last resort measures you can try are decreasing your VCCIN to stupidly low values (Like 1.5-1.55V, it works for some chips) and increasing your system agent voltage somewhat (I'd say don't go over 1.05V. If I remebmer correctly and you use an Asus mobo, check the default value when on auto and then, if it's 0.8V + some change, give it +0.1 - 0.2V more). Also, if you have any of the "Extreme overclocking" stuff on, leave it on auto or off. I'd also say you should double check your RAM timings and sub-timings. Leave everything on auto until you're done (Except for the primary timings).

Other than that... I dunno. If I were you I'd be punishing it. It costs what? 70$? So maybe you'll shave a few years off its lifespan IF you use it heavily. So what? I would happily push 1.4V through it to get what I want. It's not like you're risking an i7 frying. But that's just me.


----------



## jdorje

I recommend prime 95 for the g3258. Unless you run into thermal issues anyway.


----------



## mrtbahgs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tolis626*
> 
> First off, happy new year everyone! Feels good to be back to my PC after 10 days visiting the parents for Christmas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, regarding the issue at hand. By this point I think it's pretty safe to say your chip is a dud. It's not Windows 10, the OS doesn't make THAT much of a difference to stability.
> 
> What I would be careful for is testing the G3258 with x264. If I remember correctly, by default it uses 16 threads (Or was it the x265 test that did it?). 16 threads on a 2c/2t chip is another level of stupid if you ask me, so do the setting up manually. I'd say 4 threads would be good? I dunno. I mostly use Asus' RealBench, I like it more than just the plain old x264 test. There is also an x265 test in the Skylake overclocking thread that I use, so you could give it a try. I find both RealBench and x265 test find instability faster than x264. But I digress.
> 
> Some last resort measures you can try are decreasing your VCCIN to stupidly low values (Like 1.5-1.55V, it works for some chips) and increasing your system agent voltage somewhat (I'd say don't go over 1.05V. If I remebmer correctly and you use an Asus mobo, check the default value when on auto and then, if it's 0.8V + some change, give it +0.1 - 0.2V more). Also, if you have any of the "Extreme overclocking" stuff on, leave it on auto or off. I'd also say you should double check your RAM timings and sub-timings. Leave everything on auto until you're done (Except for the primary timings).
> 
> Other than that... I dunno. If I were you I'd be punishing it. It costs what? 70$? So maybe you'll shave a few years off its lifespan IF you use it heavily. So what? I would happily push 1.4V through it to get what I want. It's not like you're risking an i7 frying. But that's just me.


I have the option to set the threads every time I run it, so yes per the guide I have been typing 16, but I could say like 8 or 4 if you think that's better for a true 2 core cpu. I realize the majority of this guide is geared towards i5/i7 users.
I may give RealBench a try though just to see what it is, all of these are new programs to me since I dont OC often.

Interesting that you said a lower VCCIN may prove to be stable, its worth a shot i suppose. Are you suggesting I lower it at anytime or bump my vcore up to like 1.30v as well?
I dont recall seeing system agent voltage, but I will look for it next time. That reminds me of the I/O voltage and some other ones, I think there are 3 in total that I could try adding .1v or so to.
Extreme Overclock should be off as it is the default, I believe that's the one that warns you that you need to be on LN2 before turning it on.
All I have done with RAM is gone from auto frequency to force it to 1600, but I since just went back to auto (1866). I believe the timings matched up correctly, and I have never messed with RAM OC before so I plan to leave as it.
Yes i agree on the budget chip being worth the risk, I mean I don't want to suicide it on purpose (I don't have $70 to randomly throw around), but my plan now is to just figure out what it takes to make 4.2Ghz and go with that. At least right now, I am not in the mood to keep tinkering to find the true max OC, 4.2 will be fine (assuming I can even make that lol).
Thanks for your input.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> I recommend prime 95 for the g3258. Unless you run into thermal issues anyway.


I thought all of haswell was supposed to avoid Prime95 now, is it more just the i5/i7 then?
If i do try Prime95 again (i used it on my 3770k) am i supposed to get an older version for the lower thermals (no AVX or whatever), or is that again more for the i5/i7 and I can use the latest version?
As of now i don't show thermal issues with x264, i haven't reached 70C yet on my latest 1.28v attempt and while prime95 would be higher, I doub;t it would spike to 90C at the same voltage which would be my stopping point.


----------



## jdorje

G3258 doesn't have avx2 (look it up), so it's different from all the other k chips.

I usually use 27.9 1344-1344 in place (same as I use on my 4690k at low clocks), but unless you're approaching your thermal limit it probably doesn't matter.

Blend is always risky because some sizes may be way hotter than others. Needs either supervision or overheat protection.


----------



## i2CY

BSOD Description http://www.overclock.net/a/common-bsod-error-code-list-for-overclocking


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i2CY*
> 
> BSOD Description http://www.overclock.net/a/common-bsod-error-code-list-for-overclocking


That list is bull. The fact that it lists voltage settings not used in a decade is the giveaway. On haswell you only get three bsods and they usually aren't helpful.

101 - raise vcore

124 - raise vcore

09c - raise vcore


----------



## bill1971

I want to overclock my 4790k,for games,mostly,24/7,how much voltage I must set?and what else?pc is water cooled.


----------



## KoolDrew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bill1971*
> 
> I want to overclock my 4790k,for games,mostly,24/7,how much voltage I must set?and what else?pc is water cooled.


Try reading the OP?


----------



## Nick the Slick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bill1971*
> 
> I want to overclock my 4790k,for games,mostly,24/7,how much voltage I must set?and what else?pc is water cooled.


Yea read the first post in this thread, it should tell you everything you need to know. If you still have questions after that we'll try and help you.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bill1971*
> 
> I want to overclock my 4790k,for games,mostly,24/7,how much voltage I must set?and what else?pc is water cooled.


Read, the OP. When you're done with that, go ahead and re-read it. Then, read it again. Do some tinkering with your settings, then come back and re-read the OP. I guarantee that as you mess with your settings, it will start to shed more light on what the OP is talking about. I don't believe that anyone will read that OP and completely understand everything the first or second time. If you get lost on any of the terms that are used (since motherboards don't use a standardized set of terms), either post the question here, or remember that google is your friend.


----------



## bill1971

I don't find in my msi bios to set it to manual.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bill1971*
> 
> I don't find in my msi bios to set it to manual.


You should have the options: Auto, Adaptive, or Override. In this scenario, Override is the same as manual.









I have an MSI board also....


----------



## mrtbahgs

Alright, I finally have something to go off of and tweak/improve.
I got some quick info and then a few questions and suggestions from anyone willing to help.

Here is a screenshot of my G3258 after a 5 loop X264 run with all 16 threads.
From what I can recall, my Bios settings were:
Core = 4.2Ghz @ 1.30v
Uncore = 3.2Ghz @ 1.20v
VCCIN = 1.90V
LLC = Level 8



According to HWinfo, my Vcore is really running at 1.328v max (a somewhat noticeable increase)
VCCIN is showing 1.952v max (again somewhat noticeable increase)
And unless I am not looking for the right thing, I dont see HWinfo displaying Uncore voltage, is it normally in there?
Also, with a max temp of 64C, i feel like that is pretty low/cool especially for the cooler I am using (Hyper T4). Also the minimum of 28C seems good, ambient is like 22C.
Is this somewhat "normal" for Haswell to run under 65C for 1.3v? I figured that was a pretty high voltage to be at, but according to the temps, I am not thermally limited. (A good surprise since the voltage to reach this clock is horrific, but at least she keeps cool.)

So now I just want some help with where I should go from here based on these results.
I can retest lower voltages, but I am pretty sure 1.29v was unstable, unless somehow the chip can break in or something and be working all of a sudden, but I doubt it works like that. So at best I'd dial it in to like 1.295v or something.
Should I try and find the minimum voltages I can run VCCIN at and uncore?
Raise uncore multiplier as high as it will let me go?
Or keep pushing the vcore and core multiplier trying for 4.3 or 4.4Ghz since it seems to be doing well with heat? (Then later I would work on uncore and VCCIN)


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtbahgs*
> 
> Alright, I finally have something to go off of and tweak/improve.
> I got some quick info and then a few questions and suggestions from anyone willing to help.
> 
> Here is a screenshot of my G3258 after a 5 loop X264 run with all 16 threads.
> From what I can recall, my Bios settings were:
> Core = 4.2Ghz @ 1.30v
> Uncore = 3.2Ghz @ 1.20v
> VCCIN = 1.90V
> LLC = Level 8
> 
> 
> 
> According to HWinfo, my Vcore is really running at 1.328v max (a somewhat noticeable increase)
> VCCIN is showing 1.952v max (again somewhat noticeable increase)
> And unless I am not looking for the right thing, I dont see HWinfo displaying Uncore voltage, is it normally in there?
> Also, with a max temp of 64C, i feel like that is pretty low/cool especially for the cooler I am using (Hyper T4). Also the minimum of 28C seems good, ambient is like 22C.
> Is this somewhat "normal" for Haswell to run under 65C for 1.3v? I figured that was a pretty high voltage to be at, but according to the temps, I am not thermally limited. (A good surprise since the voltage to reach this clock is horrific, but at least she keeps cool.)
> 
> So now I just want some help with where I should go from here based on these results.
> I can retest lower voltages, but I am pretty sure 1.29v was unstable, unless somehow the chip can break in or something and be working all of a sudden, but I doubt it works like that. So at best I'd dial it in to like 1.295v or something.
> Should I try and find the minimum voltages I can run VCCIN at and uncore?
> Raise uncore multiplier as high as it will let me go?
> Or keep pushing the vcore and core multiplier trying for 4.3 or 4.4Ghz since it seems to be doing well with heat? (Then later I would work on uncore and VCCIN)


Looks pretty normal. Vcore .01-.03v above vid is normal. Cheap boards often don't show uncore voltage.

16 threads on a 2 core chip is odd. 4 is the recommended number. No idea if more than that will reduce crashfinding.

Try out p95. I use 27.9, custom 1344-1344 in place. On my g3258 it finds instability like a god. At the 1.3v level it usually crashes within a couple minutes. My pentium isn't a very good overclocker but it sure is easy.

My g3258 hit 85C at [email protected] in p95 pre delid. It doesn't need much cooling but higher clocks and voltage still add up. I actually got a huge benefit from the delid. The die is so small that moving heat from it to a cheap cooler is still the bottleneck.


----------



## mrtbahgs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Looks pretty normal. Vcore .01-.03v above vid is normal. Cheap boards often don't show uncore voltage.
> 
> 16 threads on a 2 core chip is odd. 4 is the recommended number. No idea if more than that will reduce crashfinding.
> 
> Try out p95. I use 27.9, custom 1344-1344 in place. On my g3258 it finds instability like a god. At the 1.3v level it usually crashes within a couple minutes. My pentium isn't a very good overclocker but it sure is easy.
> 
> My g3258 hit 85C at [email protected] in p95 pre delid. It doesn't need much cooling but higher clocks and voltage still add up. I actually got a huge benefit from the delid. The die is so small that moving heat from it to a cheap cooler is still the bottleneck.


Good to know its normal, i figured .02 was, but wasn't sure when it was pushing .03 above. Although VCCIN being .052 above doesn't seem ideal.

I wouldn't consider the Z87 Gryphon a cheap board, but perhaps its a Z87 vs Z97 thing to display it or not, I hadn't considered that before.

Yea i just kept the recommended settings which i realize is tailored to i5s and i7s, but i thought if anything it would just be more stressful.
I will bust out P95 again. I did use a version of it for like 10 minutes on small FFTs last week just to see temps which were still low, but I will due a true run later.
Just to be clear, you are saying you run version 27.9 on custom with Min FFT and Max FFT set to 1344 and check the "Run FFTs in-place" box?
I forget on memory, don't you set that to like 80% of what you have in the system or something similar?
Do you keep "Time to run each FFT size" at 15 minutes?

Yea i suppose 2 cores helps keep the temps down, I will likely try and see where 4.3 and maybe 4.4 Ghz is stable.
I don't think I want to get much higher than 4.5v shown in HWinfo, so that may be 4.150v or so in bios. I don't use the pc all that much so I don't need longevity, but I also don't want to be buying a replacement chip unless I toss in a used i5 or i7 in a few years.


----------



## jdorje

Yeah those are the settings. Why those exact settings, I don't know...at this point it's an homage to the guy that first suggested it 1000 pages back.

Input voltage higher than you set it usually means high llc. You shouldn't really need llc for a g325 with z board though. If input drops that's when you need it.

I changed my time interval to 3 minutes at one point; 15 is just more than I needed and I was using the "finished..." message to count stress internal. Pretty sure it doesn't matter for stability since there's only the one fft size. Later I just started keeping track of total minutes of prime passed. The longest it's ever passed on an unstable setting ([email protected]) was 14 minutes. If it makes it to 15 minutes it's stable (obviously unproven without more testing but still).

Interesting thing is on my 4690k x264 finds crashes faster than p95. So I guess the point is it varies by chip.


----------



## Nick the Slick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtbahgs*
> 
> Good to know its normal, i figured .02 was, but wasn't sure when it was pushing .03 above. Although VCCIN being .052 above doesn't seem ideal.
> 
> I wouldn't consider the Z87 Gryphon a cheap board, but perhaps its a Z87 vs Z97 thing to display it or not, I hadn't considered that before.
> 
> Yea i just kept the recommended settings which i realize is tailored to i5s and i7s, but i thought if anything it would just be more stressful.
> I will bust out P95 again. I did use a version of it for like 10 minutes on small FFTs last week just to see temps which were still low, but I will due a true run later.
> Just to be clear, you are saying you run version 27.9 on custom with Min FFT and Max FFT set to 1344 and check the "Run FFTs in-place" box?
> I forget on memory, don't you set that to like 80% of what you have in the system or something similar?
> Do you keep "Time to run each FFT size" at 15 minutes?
> 
> Yea i suppose 2 cores helps keep the temps down, I will likely try and see where 4.3 and maybe 4.4 Ghz is stable.
> I don't think I want to get much higher than 4.5v shown in HWinfo, so that may be 4.150v or so in bios. I don't use the pc all that much so I don't need longevity, but I also don't want to be buying a replacement chip unless I toss in a used i5 or i7 in a few years.


Try lowering your LLC to level 6 and see if that helps reduce the VCCIN overvoltage. Mine is on level 6 and only goes about .02v above what I set, but still never drops below what I set either. As for the uncore voltage, look for CPU Cache voltage. It put it at the bottom of my HWInfo window for whatever reason, and I just moved it up to where the other voltages are. Also, yes, setting 1.42v in the BIOS gets me to 1.456v under load.


----------



## vody105

Hello guys,

This is my first overclock.

I am running my i5 [email protected] 4,5Ghz on GIGABYTE Z97 GAMING GT with coolermaster hyper 212 evo.

settings i set in bios:
vcore: 1,225
VRIN: 1,9V,
multi: 45,
uncore: 40,
uncore volt: 1,05 (should be stock - manualy set).

I am not OCing Rams (i have CL10 1866Mhz).

I OCed processer because of two reasons:
1) I always wanted to try it









2) I am playing WoW and at stock speeds my processor was delivering best performances in raids. I should not have been GPU cause it was not 100% used.

I am looking for safe OC that wouldnt devastate my chip cause I am not planning to change it in next 3 years.

I tested stability with OCCT linpack for 1hr. Temps peaked at 76C but mostly were 65-71C.

What should be next step now? I dont think I wanna push it further. Are there any settings to focus on to perfect my OC?

Thanks.
Vody


----------



## jdorje

Change input voltage back to auto.

Drop vid in .01V increments if you want to optimize that overclock.

Otherwise push to 46x, though you might have thermal problems then.


----------



## vody105

Thanks for fast answer. I will try to find mim vcore I need but 1,22 was not stable at benchmarks. i could play WoW since 1,19V.

What would VRIN = auto bring me?

Vody


----------



## mrtbahgs

I am still pretty new to the Haswell OC, but if you dialed in to find your minimum, but stable, Vcore then I would suggest seeing if you can bump uncore up one or 2 more multipliers, possibly with a touch of voltage, but don't let a potentially higher uncore destabilize your overall OC as it isnt worth it.
Also I would think VRIN could come down a bit (1.85 is what I am used to seeing as suggested, but I bet it could go lower), but maybe you have already tried tweaking it.


----------



## vody105

I now tried VRIN 1,85V but I only tested it for 15 mins with OCCT linpack. What do you think about setting it to auto as jdorje suggested? Well, I will also try to fiddle with uncore. BTW: OCCT shows vcore 1,25 if its any help









As this is my first xp with OCing I´d like to ask you if you think such OC can be ok for 3 years (with minimum devastation of the chip). I also set power and freq saving ON.

Thanks.
Vody


----------



## mrtbahgs

Yes jdorje likely has more experience than me with this. I think you can always set it to auto, then go back into the bios to see what voltage it displays and find a happy medium between that amount and 1.90 if Auto proves to be unstable.

I think with the voltage you are at, you likely wont notice any shortened lifespan. In other words, you will want to replace the PC long before it starts acting up. Just be sure the temperatures are always in check as well when doing your everyday things. Peaking at like 75C or so is probably not a problem, but others may think differently and will hopefully chime in if so.

It's up to you if you want to dial it in so that it is at the lowest voltages possible while being stable and take a fair amount of time to do this. Or be happy with where you are, maybe tweak a few minor things, but overall call it good and enjoy the PC for your 3+ years you mentioned.


----------



## jdorje

Been getting some overclocks lately where x264 will crash. Obviously this means it's unstable, right? But can I conclude anything more from it? Should I rerun the test until I get an actual BSOD?

In the crash itself it's uh, maybe its possible it's hung or deadlocked rather than crashed. The timer on the command line will remain in place but the time won't drop.

Sometimes, possibly the same effect, I've gotten a system that becomes unresponsive without bsod'ing. It's like I can still use some apps but others won't work. Usually it's the desktop (windows explorer) that is not working.

Never hit this at lower overclocks so I find it strange.

As for input voltage, I find below 1.25V or so you can always just leave it on auto. It might be possible to drop it but I doubt it gives any benefit. Above that then maybe you need some added input. I need 1.85V for my [email protected] overclock and 1.95V+ for [email protected]~1.37. Unless you're going heavy overclock there's not much need to overthink it.


----------



## vody105

Thank you for your answer. I will try to slowly tweak and perfect my current OC. Temps are great







When using PC as home office temps are sub 42C and while playing WoW (non raiding) tepms are arond 51C.

If I have news I will let ya know where I am at.

Have fun overclocking and thanks for your answer









Vody


----------



## NIK1

I can not get x264 version 2.06 to work on my windows 10 x64.Soon as I hit enter to run the test the program closes instantly. Anyone have any issues with this in windows 10 or a possible fix.


----------



## MaxVS

Hello. Can anyone tell pls what is default voltages for 4790k with stock clock?

VCCIN, Ring, vcore?


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxVS*
> 
> Hello. Can anyone tell pls what is default voltages for 4790k with stock clock?
> 
> VCCIN, Ring, vcore?


No, it vares by chip.

Input voltage - ~1.75 ish

Ring - 1-1.2

core - 1-1.3


----------



## KoolDrew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> No, it vares by chip.
> 
> Input voltage - ~1.75 ish
> 
> Ring - 1-1.2
> 
> core - 1-1.3


Yea, best bet is to pull up HWmonitor and and see what it reads with default BIOS settings.


----------



## MaxVS

My motherboard sets:
VCCIN: 1.808
Ring: 1.208
Core: 1.112

But i found stable:
ring 1.110, core 1.070

Why motherboard overvolt this?


----------



## Nick the Slick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxVS*
> 
> My motherboard sets:
> VCCIN: 1.808
> Ring: 1.208
> Core: 1.112
> 
> But i found stable:
> ring 1.110, core 1.070
> 
> Why motherboard overvolt this?


It's not your motherboard, it's based on your individual CPU. Intel sets those values for each individual chip from the factory.


----------



## MaxVS

So, it is okay to have 1.2v Ring voltage ?


----------



## KoolDrew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxVS*
> 
> So, it is okay to have 1.2v Ring voltage ?


1.2v is within safe range.


----------



## KoolDrew

oops


----------



## Fruity

Hello guys

I have been overclocking for a couple of weeks now trying to find my stable 24/7 oc for daily use and it is great fun! I am addicted to it !
I even bought better cooling specially for oc purposes
My rigg: Asus maximus ranger VII , I7 4790K, Kingston Hyper X Savage 16gb @ 2400 mhz, Corsair H110i gtx

I found a stable OC @ 4.9 ghz / 1.30v , cache 40 @ 1.10v / input @ 1.90v
Temps with these settings are great during all tests / benchmarks but now i really wanna get 5.0 ghz stable oc but everything i try im getting Bsods always the same message : 101 , this means input voltage or cache voltage it says in the guide
Im kinda lost how to fix this
How high could i go with input voltage and how high with cache voltage?
Tryd 5.0 / 1.35 , 40 / 1.10 / input 1.90
5.0/ 1.35 , 40 / 1.20 / input 1.90
5.0/ 1.35 , 46 / 1.20 / input 1.95
Always same bsod message , seems that my core voltage is fine
Please help


----------



## mrtbahgs

I'd think core voltage is the culprit still... Try 1.375 or 1.40v to find out, although I don't know if you want to run 1.40v 24/7, but it'd be fine to see if that's whats needed for stability.
I believe you can also try lowering the cache multiplier a notch or 2 to see if it lets you gain 100mhz on core, but don't change everything at once.
What do you have LLC set on and are your quoted voltages from the BIOS or what you see booted into windows in a monitoring program like HWinfo?
It'd be ideal to know they actual voltages from the monitoring program since they can be a touch higher than what the BIOS is set to.

Cache at 1.20v should be fine, input at 1.9 or 1.95 is fine as well. I believe I came across one guide that claimed the maxes were:
Input = 2.4v max
Vcore = 1.45v max
Cache/Uncore = 1.35v max


----------



## jdorje

It's always input voltage. Especially if you have a stable cache that's below the wall, you shouldn't have to change that at higher core multipliers.

Bsod codes are generally not helpful on haswell.

Try adding to sa, iod, ioa, or dram voltage if you want to save some on core voltage.

You could also try dropping uncore multiplier , even all the way back down to stock.


----------



## Mrip541

I have a 4770k and a MSI Z87 Gaming AC board. I set cpu voltage to 1.25. The cpu voltage options are auto, adaptive, and override. All 3 of these settings result in vcore, as reported by cpu-z, jumping around constantly. Voltage jumps around anywhere between like 0.03 and 1.1 every half second or so. cpu load appears to have no effect on voltage. Multiplier locked at 45. cpu clock is staying put as it should and the system appears to be stable at 4.5. I've had this system for a while and didn't notice this behavior until recently. Any idea what's going on?


----------



## LostParticle

Latest beta of HWiNFO64 + screenshot.


----------



## MaxVS

Hello guys i have stable OC 4.2ghz: vccin=1.800, vcore=1.125, vring=1.208 auto. It is good or bad cpu i got? 4790k


----------



## mrtbahgs

Seems like decent voltage for 4.2Ghz, only way to really know is to keep bumping the multiplier and find out what voltage to run say 4.5Ghz or more depending on what you want. Be sure to monitor temps too though.


----------



## jdorje

After delid I got 47x stable on my 4690k. It's at least .02V lower than it would have been previously (1.37V was not stable).

VID: 1.36 (1.380 vcore)
Uncore: 40x / 1.15V
Input: 2.05V / auto LLC
+0.2V SA
+0.1V IOD/IOA
1.66V DRAM (yes its necessary even with ram at stock)

Temps stay under 80 in stressing; mostly in the 60s in normal usage.

According to my math I could probably get 48x at about 1.43V VID aka 1.45V vcore. But I couldn't run x264 at that temp even. I think I could run [email protected] Is the voltage too high to bother?

I've started using prime95 a fair bit for stressing. Version 28.7 (latest) with custom 1344-1344 (dunno why those numbers but I'm scared to change them) in-place. Finds instability like a god - on an unstable 44x overclock it finds instability within 15 seconds while x264 takes ~15 minutes. Temps are decent, slightly hotter than x264 but still runnable at 47x.

For stressing I remove the front cover of my s340. Makes a 3-5C difference in temps at a delta of 60.

EDIT: forgot to mention. I have turbo enabled with a 1-core of 48x. Doesn't seem to get triggered very often. Stressing it was "easy" inasmuch as I just enabled 1 core in the bios and booted and stressed for a bit. But I can't be sure the 1 core that is enabled when I did that is the same as the 1 core that will be enabled if the turbo hits. Still there's a lot of leeway in the 1-core stability voltage so I doubt it's unstable. Sadly I could not get 2 core at a reasonable voltage. Thanks to whoever suggested this, either on this thread or the DC one.


----------



## koekwau5

Finally got my new PC desk and fired up my rig again.
Did a profile and BIOS reset to start all over again.

Results so far:

CPU Model: Intel Core-i7 4790K delidded
Stock VID @ 4Ghz: 1.008V
Stock VID @ Turbo (4.4Ghz): 1.1490V

CPU Speed: 47 x 100 = 4.7Ghz
CPU Vcore: 1.25V (Offset mode + 0.1V (1.1490V + 0.1V = 1.25V)

Cache Speed: 42 x 100 = 4.2Ghz
Cache Voltage: 1.12V

Memory speed: 2000Mhz
Memory timings: 10-10-10-30-1

Still testing all the above for stability.
It runs the following tests without problems:

Intel XTU CPU Stress Test 6 hours
Intel XTU MEM Stress Test 6 hours
Intel XTU Benchmark
x264 Stress Test 5 loops @ high priority
3DMark Steam Edition all tests

Also games run butter smooth without crashing:

- Assetto Corsa
- Project Cars
- Borderlands The Pre Sequal

I'll post some screenshots tonight.


----------



## ochell

I've been fighting my 4770k for two years. With a TR Archon double-fan cranked tight to the cpu, and 2 140mm front case fans blowing onto the case, and 2 120mm top case fans blowing onto the RAM, I got good temps on OCCT AVX loads (80c w/o hyperthreaing, 86c w/hyperthreading on) with vcore at 1.33v actual, and similarly high voltages elsewhere.

But I could NOT get it stable even on one core at 45 GHz, even at 1.40v.
I got it stable at 44/44/44/43 GHz at 1.38 vcore, but didn't feel comfortable at that voltage. That was at a cache ratio of 39, and DRAM at 1600.

After setting every single setting mentioned in http://rog.asus.com/254052013/maximus-motherboards/recommended-settings-for-overclocking-maximus-vi-motherboards/ I am at 4.3 GHz 41 cache ratio at 1.31v vcore. I was able to get my DRAM to 2400 11-12-12-29 1T at 1.67v. Four sticks, 32 GB (tried a Ram Cache for Lightroom). This is my first memory OC.

How do you recover from a DRAM-caused boot loop? I ended up switching the Maximus's BIOS to the second BIOS chip. Of course, I then lost all the BIOS settings I had used, because I didn't think to copy BIOS changes to the second chip, nor did I copy them to a USB stick. Then again, maybe flashing the second chip and starting fresh helped me get where I am...?

My DRAM latency is 47 ns. What would I have to do to get it down to 43 ns? I don't want to go higher in voltage, and can't pass Memtest at slimmer timings. What are other people running to get those latencies?


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ochell*
> 
> I've been fighting my 4770k for two years. With a TR Archon double-fan cranked tight to the cpu, and 2 140mm front case fans blowing onto the case, and 2 120mm top case fans blowing onto the RAM, I got good temps on OCCT AVX loads (80c w/o hyperthreaing, 86c w/hyperthreading on) with vcore at 1.33v actual, and similarly high voltages elsewhere.
> 
> But I could NOT get it stable even on one core at 45 GHz, even at 1.40v.
> I got it stable at 44/44/44/43 GHz at 1.38 vcore, but didn't feel comfortable at that voltage. That was at a cache ratio of 39, and DRAM at 1600.
> 
> After setting every single setting mentioned in http://rog.asus.com/254052013/maximus-motherboards/recommended-settings-for-overclocking-maximus-vi-motherboards/ I am at 4.3 GHz 41 cache ratio at 1.31v vcore. I was able to get my DRAM to 2400 11-12-12-29 1T at 1.67v. Four sticks, 32 GB (tried a Ram Cache for Lightroom). This is my first memory OC.
> 
> How do you recover from a DRAM-caused boot loop? I ended up switching the Maximus's BIOS to the second BIOS chip. Of course, I then lost all the BIOS settings I had used, because I didn't think to copy BIOS changes to the second chip, nor did I copy them to a USB stick. Then again, maybe flashing the second chip and starting fresh helped me get where I am...?
> 
> My DRAM latency is 47 ns. What would I have to do to get it down to 43 ns? I don't want to go higher in voltage, and can't pass Memtest at slimmer timings. What are other people running to get those latencies?


That's an improbably high cache. Does lowring cache multiplier let you lower VID/vcore? If so...do that. Higher cache multiplier isn't even worth .01V on your VID.

My mobo will reset the bios settings to stock on most failed boots. Sometimes this happens after a barely-unstable setting takes a particularly bad (?) crash. But changing DRAM is the easiest way to make it not boot. On some settings you might need to use the CMOS reset pins. You're going to benefit a lot more from spending your time raising core clock by 1x than by overclocking your ram more, though.


----------



## Nick the Slick

I agree, try lowering your cache to the stock 35x and RAM to stock while trying to maximize core, then overclock the other two. On my Asus board there's a button near the RAM slots that says MemOK!, press that right after turning on and it should reboot with RAM running at stock, but it will retain your previous settings when you boot into the bios so be sure to change them to something stable (or change voltages or whatever if you think you can stabilize those settings) before saving and exiting.


----------



## ochell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> That's an improbably high cache. Does lowring cache multiplier let you lower VID/vcore? If so...do that. Higher cache multiplier isn't even worth .01V on your VID.
> 
> My mobo will reset the bios settings to stock on most failed boots. Sometimes this happens after a barely-unstable setting takes a particularly bad (?) crash. But changing DRAM is the easiest way to make it not boot. On some settings you might need to use the CMOS reset pins. You're going to benefit a lot more from spending your time raising core clock by 1x than by overclocking your ram more, though.


I didn't see any benefit to lower cache ratios, even 35. My mobo manual doesn't show a BIOS reset switch, although it has a "MemOK" switch that's supposed to retrain the DRAM. I couldn't get that to work.
I tried everything I could get my hands on to up core clock. I really thought running different multiples per-core was the way to go, but only more vcore worked. I'm not comfortable running more than 1.3 for the next 4-5 years. Wish the 4790k's would come down to $100...


----------



## ochell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nick the Slick*
> 
> I agree, try lowering your cache to the stock 35x and RAM to stock while trying to maximize core, then overclock the other two. On my Asus board there's a button near the RAM slots that says MemOK!, press that right after turning on and it should reboot with RAM running at stock, but it will retain your previous settings when you boot into the bios so be sure to change them to something stable (or change voltages or whatever if you think you can stabilize those settings) before saving and exiting.


After re-reading the mobo manual, you are right. I says to -hold- the MemOK button basically until I get a successful boot. I was only holding it for 5 or so seconds. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## w1ck3ddd

I am checking this thread for a while and I thought I could show my results too.
CPU-Z Validator: http://valid.x86.fr/ji8zr2
Cinebench: 

Running Noctua D14, single [email protected]
Temps are under 75 with ambient temp of 21-23.

45x100| 1.29VID/1.31Vcore | 40 [email protected] | 1.94 [email protected] 100%


----------



## NIK1

I am trying to figure out why x264 Stability Test v2 will not run on my windows 10 x64.Before installing win 10 I ran x264 all the time in windows 7 with no problems whatsoever. Does anyone know if x264 needs certain files to be able to run. As soon as I am done filling out the test info and hit enter the program closes right away. I am stumped that it worked fine in 7 and not win10.Any help appreciated...


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NIK1*
> 
> I am trying to figure out why x264 Stability Test v2 will not run on my windows 10 x64.Before installing win 10 I ran x264 all the time in windows 7 with no problems whatsoever. Does anyone know if x264 needs certain files to be able to run. As soon as I am done filling out the test info and hit enter the program closes right away. I am stumped that it worked fine in 7 and not win10.Any help appreciated...


I encountered the same problem in W8.1 when I ran it in high priority. Have you tried running it on normal priority instead?
Also, I don't run as administrator, just normally double click on it.
Doing the steps I mentioned got it to work for me


----------



## GreedyMuffin

It dosen`t work on Windows 10 at all. (ATM at least)


----------



## MaeTroX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> It dosen`t work on Windows 10 at all. (ATM at least)


It works for me running windows 10, and the version I use is 2.06


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaeTroX*
> 
> It works for me running windows 10, and the version I use is 2.06


Huh? I was sure that it didn`t work. Thanks for the update!


----------



## NIK1

Right on. I will give ver 2.06 a try...


----------



## jayfresh1271

Been a while since i been on here got my chip I5 4670K running at 4.3GHZ multi at 43 uncore at 41 volts at 1.296 n 1.20 n 2.10 n llc on level 1 ran prime 95 v 27.9 for 3hours n 35min n no errors so far temps highest i saw on hwinfo was 80 no higher than that with h100i i think i am going to keep it there for now !!!


----------



## yamaharacer19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayfresh1271*
> 
> Been a while since i been on here got my chip I5 4670K running at 4.3GHZ multi at 43 uncore at 41 volts at 1.296 n 1.20 n 2.10 n llc on level 1 ran prime 95 v 27.9 for 3hours n 35min n no errors so far temps highest i saw on hwinfo was 80 no higher than that with h100i i think i am going to keep it there for now !!!


I would try lowering your VCore to 1.25 and the Cache VCore to 1.15. Set your LLC to either 6 (if on ASUS board) or 8 (for all others). You can also lower your Input Voltage to 1.8. Try each one independantly and see if you are stable. Then do the next etc etc etc. All of these should help you decrease your CPU temp.


----------



## MiataManiac

So, I've got a question that I've been searching for an answer to for the better part of four hours. I've found questions that were somewhat similar, but no one has asked it outright, so no answer has sufficed.

In regards to the x264 stress test, WHY is it recommended to overload the thread count by 2x (i.e. 16 threads for 8 thread CPU, 8 threads for 4 thread CPU)? I thought the whole purpose of this test was to stray from synthetic, non-real-world stress tests. If that's the case, then why load the thread count to something that no program would call on in the real world? If the whole purpose is to guarantee a 100% processor load through the entirety of the test, why not 1.5x, or even 1.25x? From what I have seen, there's almost no discernable difference in the FPS outputs (<1%), while improving stability results greatly. What this tells me, since the load is closer to a real world scenario, is that the overclock is actually more stable than a 2x thread count test would lead me to believe.

So, again I ask, why double the thread count? What is the reasoning behind doubling the thread count, and is that reasoning truly valid for real world scenarios?


----------



## jayfresh1271

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yamaharacer19*
> 
> I would try lowering your VCore to 1.25 and the Cache VCore to 1.15. Set your LLC to either 6 (if on ASUS board) or 8 (for all others). You can also lower your Input Voltage to 1.8. Try each one independantly and see if you are stable. Then do the next etc etc etc. All of these should help you decrease your CPU temp.


I try to lower the VCORE but this is not a good chip like other ones i seen on here. The cache is the same i try so many combo but this chip is not good overcloking one. It takes tha much voltage to get it to run at 4.3ghz. Also i have a asrock z87 extreme 4 motherboard


----------



## KennethO

Hello.

It's been awhile since I messed with my CPU. I've been at a happy 4.5Ghz @ 1.295v for a long while now. I am currently waiting for my GPU to get RMA'd and decided to take the down time to fiddle some more and try to squeeze some more out of my CPU. I seem to have a VERY picky Uncore. Anything over 40x multi seemed to have trouble so I just left it at 34.

Well I wanted to try to see if I could get close to a 1:1 ratio and It seems to boot and do OK with 1.220v. But I get an occasional PC freeze or just today running x264 on loop I got a 124x GenuineIntel_PROCESSOR_CACHE code that I've never seen b4 in my past OCing.

So there are a few questions.

1) What is a 124x intel code? cache or core voltage? Or a driver? This is a 1st for me in all my time OCing.
2) I see a bunch of people do 1.2v or higher on the ring, is that ok? 1.220v seemed high but I see some go close to 1.3v for stability.
3) Doubt it, but could the high ring hurt the cache? or just a random windows code thrown out?

Cooling with an H100i @ 74c max. running x264. Maybe thinking SA or IO might need a bit of voltage. Mems back to stock at 1600 vs 2133 so I didn't think it would need it.

Thanks, Kenneth.


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KennethO*
> 
> Hello.
> 
> It's been awhile since I messed with my CPU. I've been at a happy 4.5Ghz @ 1.295v for a long while now. I am currently waiting for my GPU to get RMA'd and decided to take the down time to fiddle some more and try to squeeze some more out of my CPU. I seem to have a VERY picky Uncore. Anything over 40x multi seemed to have trouble so I just left it at 34.
> 
> Well I wanted to try to see if I could get close to a 1:1 ratio and It seems to boot and do OK with 1.220v. But I get an occasional PC freeze or just today running x264 on loop I got a 124x GenuineIntel_PROCESSOR_CACHE code that I've never seen b4 in my past OCing.
> 
> So there are a few questions.
> 
> 1) What is a 124x intel code? cache or core voltage? Or a driver? This is a 1st for me in all my time OCing.
> 2) I see a bunch of people do 1.2v or higher on the ring, is that ok? 1.220v seemed high but I see some go close to 1.3v for stability.
> 3) Doubt it, but could the high ring hurt the cache? or just a random windows code thrown out?
> 
> Cooling with an H100i @ 74c max. running x264. Maybe thinking SA or IO might need a bit of voltage. Mems back to stock at 1600 vs 2133 so I didn't think it would need it.
> 
> Thanks, Kenneth.


34 and 40 are a long way apart. And both are quite far from 1:1, which is pointless anyway.

I investigated this on my chip and found some truth to the claim that keeping uncore closer to core lets you drop vcore/vid. But I still couldn't get it stable because with 1.2v+ uncore I needed too much input voltage. Nobody knows how much uncore voltage is safe and nobody needs to know.

124 is WHEA which, like every other bsod, is usually lack of vcore. But it could be lack of v uncore.

Ring and cache are the same thing as uncore.


----------



## KennethO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> 34 and 40 are a long way apart. And both are quite far from 1:1, which is pointless anyway.
> 
> I investigated this on my chip and found some truth to the claim that keeping uncore closer to core lets you drop vcore/vid. But I still couldn't get it stable because with 1.2v+ uncore I needed too much input voltage. Nobody knows how much uncore voltage is safe and nobody needs to know.
> 
> 124 is WHEA which, like every other bsod, is usually lack of vcore. But it could be lack of v uncore.
> 
> Ring and cache are the same thing as uncore.


Sry, posted right before I went to bed, was pretty tired.I know 1:1 makes no significant difference. I stopped at 40x Uncore on my normal OC. Just seemed that anything over that needed excess voltages at the time and no one really knew the safe limits. This was like a month after release. I hit the voltage to multiplier wall on my chip at 45/1.3v. 46 and 47 required nearly .05 each even with a 33x Uncore to be somewhat stable. Was getting to close to 1.4v for comfort. That's why I'm messing with uncore. Just something to do while waiting.

I figured it was the same as any other 124. Just never seen it throw cache in the discription.

How high did you have to go on your input at 1.2v uncore? I might try 2.2v input and see if it stabilizes any. At 1.3v core, 1.220v ring, 2v input on the latest test. Temps still decent.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KennethO*
> 
> Hello.
> 
> It's been awhile since I messed with my CPU. I've been at a happy 4.5Ghz @ 1.295v for a long while now. I am currently waiting for my GPU to get RMA'd and decided to take the down time to fiddle some more and try to squeeze some more out of my CPU. I seem to have a VERY picky Uncore. Anything over 40x multi seemed to have trouble so I just left it at 34.
> 
> Well I wanted to try to see if I could get close to a 1:1 ratio and It seems to boot and do OK with 1.220v. But I get an occasional PC freeze or just today running x264 on loop I got a 124x GenuineIntel_PROCESSOR_CACHE code that I've never seen b4 in my past OCing.
> 
> So there are a few questions.
> 
> 1) What is a 124x intel code? cache or core voltage? Or a driver? This is a 1st for me in all my time OCing.
> 2) I see a bunch of people do 1.2v or higher on the ring, is that ok? 1.220v seemed high but I see some go close to 1.3v for stability.
> 3) Doubt it, but could the high ring hurt the cache? or just a random windows code thrown out?
> 
> Cooling with an H100i @ 74c max. running x264. Maybe thinking SA or IO might need a bit of voltage. Mems back to stock at 1600 vs 2133 so I didn't think it would need it.
> 
> Thanks, Kenneth.


It sounds like you have a good OC there. I run my core at 4.8GHz (4790k) and have my uncore at 4.2GHz with a VRing of 1.050v. I did a lot of testing with uncore and found it made little to no difference in performance gain above 40x. So, I just set it at the highest stable multiplier at my default VRing voltage. You can go up to 1.250v safely, but again, you wont see much performance gain. You'll most likely see more instability in real world applications.


----------



## KennethO

Nice oc yourself. What are you pushing for 4.8? 1.390-1.41 vcore?

Ya. Just took it back down to 44x at 1.22 uncore to retest and passed a 20 x264 loop over night. 45 may be it's limit. Might try a few more voltages, but not gonna worry to much.

Been a few years and it seems none have shown degrading at 1.4 so may just go back and try the 4.7 oc I had at 3.3 uncore. Idm 1.38ish vcore since it seems safer now.


----------



## jdorje

At 1.25V and 44x uncore, 45x core needed 2.05v input. At 1.33V (the next multiplier) and 45x uncore, 45x core no amount of input voltage would stabilize it.

Without being able to get stable I was unable to prove anything really. But at 47x I was able to drop core voltage .04V if I used 44x uncore. Which is pretty significant but again, too much input voltage was needed and it would always crash after many hours of x264.


----------



## MaeTroX

I am running my 4690k at 4.5 Ghz now with 1.28 vcore & 1.45 input voltage I Think and I see no crashes. And because cache does absolutely nothing on performace I just put i at lowest I could meaning 8, and voltage at the lowest I could or auto, and the computer is running fine with lower temps.

Only thing I get from time to time and not every day and it only happens during youtube/Movies is that the audio seem to freeze for a few milliseonds. last time that happen a Clean install of windows fixed it but to lazy to do tha again, and that is also the reason why voltage is at 1.28 to see if this thing goes away because I can put my voltage down to 1.26 without any crashes.


----------



## ploppercon

Hey guys. Quick question about my 4690k. I was able to get 4.4GHz stable on 1.290Vcore but I've gone all the way up to 1.330Vcore attempting to get 4.5GHz and I get a crash each time. Did I just get a bad chip or am I missing something because I have an 80+ gold PSU and an overclocking motherboard so I'm really out of ideas here. Any input would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## KennethO

Have you tried upping input voltage (Vin). Defaults like 1.8v I think. It can help sometimes. 2.0v is safe. I'm at 1.900v myself.

Also what's your uncore at? If it's on auto some boards try to OC it. My gigabyte z87x-ud3h was doing it to mine until I put in a manual multiplier and ring voltage. That's where a bunch of my stability problems were. Start with 33x which is stock and see if it stabilizes.


----------



## deegzor

Hello,

I just overclocked my 4690k to 4.7ghz with stats: vcore 1.255 uncore 1.050 input 1.900 Dram 1.625 (overclocked to 1866 from 1600 with 9-10-10 latency) llc auto. Also worth mentioning im running it on air Noctua nhu-u9s. Temps being under 80C on OCCT cpu stress test. Also i have run occt for 3 hours.

Was wondering if this is something to add to the sheet? Also is some other stability test necessary for getting noted?


----------



## ploppercon

Thanks for responding.

I haven't touched anything but core clock and core voltage. I haven't seen anyone have to do that do reach 4.5GHz. When I go over 1.3v in by BIOS the number turns red. Could there possibly be a setting that restricts voltage?


----------



## deegzor

4690k_4.7ghz.JPG 164k .JPG file


is it safe to call it s table?


----------



## stargate125645

My searches through the posts and reading the guide have shown that VRing is safe up to 1.25V, but I haven't found definitive numbers for the other voltages. Is there a post I am missing? Back in the day, I assembled the safe voltages for the i7-920 (see link in my signature), so I'm looking for something similar here for my i7-5930k.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> My searches through the posts and reading the guide have shown that VRing is save up to 1.25V, but I haven't found definitive numbers for the other voltages. Is there a post I am missing? Back in the day, I assembled the safe voltages for the i7-920 (see link in my signature), so I'm looking for something similar here for my i7-5930k.


From what I can tell, if you have adequate cooling, up to 1.35 is safe. Not sure about input voltage, though I would assume 2.10v like the haswells. As for a link that shows this information in one spot, I couldn't find one, only suggestions on threads.


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> My searches through the posts and reading the guide have shown that VRing is save up to 1.25V, but I haven't found definitive numbers for the other voltages. Is there a post I am missing? Back in the day, I assembled the safe voltages for the i7-920 (see link in my signature), so I'm looking for something similar here for my i7-5930k.
> 
> 
> 
> From what I can tell, if you have adequate cooling, up to 1.35 is safe. Not sure about input voltage, though I would assume 2.10v like the haswells. As for a link that shows this information in one spot, I couldn't find one, only suggestions on threads.
Click to expand...

From what I have read, there are three voltages to deal with: Core voltage, Uncore voltage, and Input voltage. Am I missing anything? I found at least one post that says 1.2V is what they are using for the core voltage. I guess I just need someone that has a stable overclock to note their settings so I can use those as a goal when I start to play around today.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> From what I have read, there are three voltages to deal with: Core voltage, Uncore voltage, and Input voltage. Am I missing anything? I found at least one post that says 1.2V is what they are using for the core voltage. I guess I just need someone that has a stable overclock to note their settings so I can use those as a goal when I start to play around today.


1.35v max was for core if you can keep temps below 80C under stress test. No reason to go above 1.20v vring, trying to keep your uncore multiplier as high as your core yeilds very little performance increase.


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> From what I have read, there are three voltages to deal with: Core voltage, Uncore voltage, and Input voltage. Am I missing anything? I found at least one post that says 1.2V is what they are using for the core voltage. I guess I just need someone that has a stable overclock to note their settings so I can use those as a goal when I start to play around today.
> 
> 
> 
> 1.35v max was for core if you can keep temps below 80C under stress test. No reason to go above 1.20v vring, trying to keep your uncore multiplier as high as your core yeilds very little performance increase.
Click to expand...

Would you agree with 2.10V for input voltage max, then? Also, am I missing any voltages in my post above? I don't see any others listed in the overclocking guide on the first post. It seemed to me there were a lot more voltages available in my BIOS, though, so I am being cautious.


----------



## NIK1

I have a 4690k oc working good at 1.250v.Now I am dropping the volts on cache uncore volts.What is the best stressor to find stability in with the core cache. Is x264 good to run for stressing cache.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> Would you agree with 2.10V for input voltage max, then? Also, am I missing any voltages in my post above? I don't see any others listed in the overclocking guide on the first post. It seemed to me there were a lot more voltages available in my BIOS, though, so I am being cautious.


Yes, 2.10v is the top for input. You may want to double check in the *== Haswell-E Overclock Leaderboard & Owners Club ==*


----------



## Milamber

Hey guys, need some help and advise!

So with the 4790K what are you guys doing in the BIOS to achieve such low VCORE?

If i set my VCORE to *1.26v* it only just passes a stability test in OCCT at 4.5Ghz. Is there anything else I need to change in the BIOS than VCORE?


----------



## new boy

You can try messing with input voltage. Some like high, and some like low.

Set ram to 1600MHz and cache to 3,800MHz for testing overclocks. You can bring these up at a later date, but you may need to play with some other voltages to get there.

Thats about it really.


----------



## jdorje

1.26v vid with 45x is crazy high for either devils canyon cpu.

I got my 4690k down a bit. Running at 4.7 ghz now, 1.34v vid. The key was bumping uncore from 40x/1.06v to 44x/1.26v, allowing me to drop core vid by .02v. On 2.1V input but now I'm going to lower that. Would like to finalize a summer overclock while it's still cold out.

I've noticed input voltage never causes crashes outside of stress testing.

Might be able to get 4.8 stable someday.


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *new boy*
> 
> You can try messing with input voltage. Some like high, and some like low.
> 
> You can bring these up at a later date, but you may need to play with some other voltages to get there.
> 
> Thats about it really.


Not sure what you mean! Which voltages!?

If anyone has a gigabyte board like mine, some help would be appreciated.


----------



## Milamber

Sorry double post


----------



## new boy

input voltage can help. try different values between 1.65v and 2.0v, see if it helps.

system agent and IO-D / IO-A help stablise ram overclocks, but if you lock the ram to 1600MHz for now, you dont have to worry about that.

Vring (cache voltage) helps with cache, but if you lock that at x38, you wont have to worry about that for now either.


----------



## JSmithJ

Hello everybody!

I try to change my Haswell CPU voltage depending on frequencies. If someone want to explain me the different overclocking modes on motherboards, go over here :

http://www.overclock.net/t/1591033/differents-overclocking-modes

I hope some explanations more specific


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Hey guys, need some help and advise!
> 
> So with the 4790K what are you guys doing in the BIOS to achieve such low VCORE?
> 
> If i set my VCORE to *1.26v* it only just passes a stability test in OCCT at 4.5Ghz. Is there anything else I need to change in the BIOS than VCORE?


Make sure you manually set your uncore to 40x and your vring to 1.200v. Once your core is stable you can try to increase your uncore multiplier or lower your vring.

I also set my input voltage to 2.00V and lowered it after I found my max stable core.


----------



## deegzor

Hello fellow overclockers!

I have been messing around with my 4690k for a while now and been able to get it stable 4.8ghz 1.275v, cache 4.4ghz 1.200v. All power saving options disabled from bios and win 10.

Now that i dropped my core down to 4.7 to get temps where i want them to be (60-70c under load) Should i start turning on some power saving options/utilities or adaptive voltage? Would i get any other benefit from it than just cheaper electricity bill?

If so, some tip's would be much appreciated

My specs:

i5 4690k 4.7ghz 1.260v
G.skill ripjaws 16gb (4x4gb). 1866. 9-10-10-28 (stock 1600. 9-9-9-24)
Asrock z97 pro 4
Gtx 970 1506/8000mhz 1.262v


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> Make sure you manually set your uncore to 40x and your vring to 1.200v. Once your core is stable you can try to increase your uncore multiplier or lower your vring.
> 
> I also set my input voltage to 2.00V and lowered it after I found my max stable core.


Thanks +REP

I think the problem is, I dont know which voltage ranges are safe to play with!


----------



## stoker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Thanks +REP
> 
> I think the problem is, I dont know which voltage ranges are safe to play with!


24/7 MAX

1.35V - Vcore
1.25V - Cache
2.10V - VCCIN
1.20V - VCCIO analog/digital and sys agent


----------



## MaeTroX

Hehe that is scary.

My 4690k default itself at 1.20v for the cache and it also put it at 39 multiplier, it probably add way more voltage that is needed but still








and good thing that the cache is useless so you can just bring that voltage way down


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaeTroX*
> 
> Hehe that is scary.
> 
> My 4690k default itself at 1.20v for the cache and it also put it at 39 multiplier, it probably add way more voltage that is needed but still
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and good thing that the cache is useless so you can just bring that voltage way down


So what voltage do use for cache - bare min or auto?


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> So what voltage do use for cache - bare min or auto?


I leave mine at 48x core 42x uncore with 1.050v vring. You really do get very little benefit (and in my case more instability) if you try to push it as high as your core.


----------



## jdorje

Cache isn't useless. Higher cache multiplier makes my core more stable.

If you say higher cache makes your core less stable I might believe you. Certainly chips can differ. But I used to believe that of my chip too - until recently I realized that higher cache means I need more input voltage but less core voltage.

You can't leave cache multiplier on auto though. That means it scales to match core which is basically impossible.


----------



## deegzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Cache isn't useless. Higher cache multiplier makes my core more stable.
> 
> If you say higher cache makes your core less stable I might believe you. Certainly chips can differ. But I used to believe that of my chip too - until recently I realized that higher cache means I need more input voltage but less core voltage.
> 
> You can't leave cache multiplier on auto though. That means it scales to match core which is basically impossible.


In theory it's almost impossible to get 1:1 ratio but that applies only if you want a decent overclock. Using something like 4.2ghz core it's completely possible.


----------



## MaeTroX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> So what voltage do use for cache - bare min or auto?


Right now because I want to find out highest multiplier with lowest voltage I have my cache at 8/8 and 0.8v for now, I know that my max multiplier is 45, I cant get 46 regardless of how high I set every voltage, maybe if I play around with the IO/SA voltage but I try to avoid thouching them for some reason

During games I notice no difference with having my cache low or high, but benchmarks runs slower if I have set at a low number and that dont really do much for me


----------



## jdorje

You don't want uncore on 8x. Set uncore voltage to 1.15 and raise the multiplier as far as you are able.


----------



## stoker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Cache isn't useless. Higher cache multiplier makes my core more stable.
> 
> If you say higher cache makes your core less stable I might believe you. Certainly chips can differ. But I used to believe that of my chip too - until recently I realized that higher cache means I need more input voltage but less core voltage..


With just a slight bump in cache volts allows me to use lower core voltage but as jdorje has mentioned requires more input as well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaeTroX*
> 
> Hehe that is scary.
> 
> My 4690k default itself at 1.20v for the cache and it also put it at 39 multiplier, it probably add way more voltage that is needed but still
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and good thing that the cache is useless so you can just bring that voltage way down


My default for cache is 1.24v, crazy i know but keeping it at 4000 with 1.25v helps keep my vcore down


----------



## NIK1

Does anyone know if its ok to overclock the cpu base clock in the bios and if so how high can you go from the 100.0 mark. My board is a z97 msi mpower max ac with a 4790k .I have read on some sites that its ok and others say leave it alone. Any input appreciated...


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NIK1*
> 
> Does anyone know if its ok to overclock the cpu base clock in the bios and if so how high can you go from the 100.0 mark. My board is a z97 msi mpower max ac with a 4790k .I have read on some sites that its ok and others say leave it alone. Any input appreciated...


You can, but it involves having to tweak ram and pcie timings as well as core. So it's abit more of a hassle from my perspective.


----------



## NIK1

Any idea on how much is safe can one go past the 100.0 mark.


----------



## MaeTroX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> You don't want uncore on 8x. Set uncore voltage to 1.15 and raise the multiplier as far as you are able.


And why do I not want my uncore at 8? it got proven on page one that cache does nothing for performance, I understand that it may help stability to some Point, but if it does nothing to my performance why do I want to raise it and the voltage as it would only add heat?

And i am raising the uncore voltage if I find that my multiplier is unstable


----------



## jdorje

Because raising uncore voltage doesn't add heat. My cpu is cooler with uncore at 44x than at 40x. Really the lesson though is to test it and see for yourself.

If you hav a z+k combo there's no reason to raise base clock. In general I think you'll just hit instabilities somewhere between 102 and 110. Just what I've read...I've never tried it. Supposedly haswell e can do bclk overclocking, but still...why?

Next question: why on mobile can I not quote sometimes?


----------



## jdorje

Whoops.


----------



## MaeTroX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Because raising uncore voltage doesn't add heat. My cpu is cooler with uncore at 44x than at 40x. Really the lesson though is to test it and see for yourself.
> 
> If you hav a z+k combo there's no reason to raise base clock. In general I think you'll just hit instabilities somewhere between 102 and 110. Just what I've read...I've never tried it. Supposedly haswell e can do bclk overclocking, but still...why?
> 
> Next question: why on mobile can I not quote sometimes?


The base clock answer was for someone else, as I have never increased that I have it at 100, and okay I will try and see if it add any heat or not.


----------



## Milamber

Is there a another name for cache voltage, since I can't see it in my Bios

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrtbahgs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Is there a another name for cache voltage, since I can't see it in my Bios
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


Uncore or Ring I believe are the other 2 names for Cache voltage


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtbahgs*
> 
> Uncore or Ring I believe are the other 2 names for Cache voltage


I tried to take a screenshot in BIOS with a FAT16 USB stick and it wouldn't work so I used my phone...

Are the voltages looking ok on the screenshot and which one is cache volts? Frequency is 4.5ghz and vcore hits 1.2v


----------



## KennethO

CPU Ring Voltage, the one highlighted.

CPU VRIN is input voltage.
CPU VCORE is core voltage.
CPU RING is cache/uncore voltage.

Btw. If you have a discrete graphics card you can turn off the Intel integrated graphics and save a little power and heat.

And I think you can hit F5 or F7 or something to change to the graphical interface.


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KennethO*
> 
> CPU Ring Voltage, the one highlighted.
> 
> CPU VRIN is input voltage.
> CPU VCORE is core voltage.
> CPU RING is cache/uncore voltage.
> 
> Btw. If you have a discrete graphics card you can turn off the Intel integrated graphics and save a little power and heat.
> 
> And I think you can hit F5 or F7 or something to change to the graphical interface.


Thanks very much +REP.

I have disabled on-board graphics since I have 2 cards in SLI and just left the graphic voltage to auto on that screenshot, I'll leave ring voltage at 1.05v or is it best to go lower?

Yep F2 gives me a gui in BIOS.


----------



## stoker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> I'll leave ring voltage at 1.05v or is it best to go lower?


All chips will have different requirements, some higher some lower. what is your default voltage for cache/ring?


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stoker*
> 
> All chips will have different requirements, some higher some lower. what is your default voltage for cache/ring?


1.050v - I just set it to 1.050v in the screenshot so it didnt go any higher.


----------



## MaeTroX

Alright I did some testing now with x264. I kept my cache at 8. I first changed my cache voltage to 1.15 this gave me lower "fps at around the 2.0 mark and bellow at some parts" in the benchmark and the temps topped out at 59

I redid it and lowered the cache voltage to 1.05 and cache was still kept at 8, the temps topped out at 58, and the fps was around 2.25 mark in the benchmark, So all I got out of this is that increasing the cache voltage just messed things up.

When I did the benchmark and the multiplier was 8 and the voltage was 0.8 the temps topped out at 57, and the fps in the benchmark was staying at around 2.40, but I havent tried that one again ( and windows did a update today, not sure if that changed anything related to the x264 )


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaeTroX*
> 
> Alright I did some testing now with x264. I kept my cache at 8. I first changed my cache voltage to 1.15 this gave me lower "fps at around the 2.0 mark and bellow at some parts" in the benchmark and the temps topped out at 59
> 
> I redid it and lowered the cache voltage to 1.05 and cache was still kept at 8, the temps topped out at 58, and the fps was around 2.25 mark in the benchmark, So all I got out of this is that increasing the cache voltage just messed things up.
> 
> When I did the benchmark and the multiplier was 8 and the voltage was 0.8 the temps topped out at 57, and the fps in the benchmark was staying at around 2.40, but I havent tried that one again ( and windows did a update today, not sure if that changed anything related to the x264 )


I get around 3.60 FPS in x264 on my 4690k at 47x/44x. 2.25 FPS is worse than stock.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> I tried to take a screenshot in BIOS with a FAT16 USB stick and it wouldn't work so I used my phone...
> 
> Are the voltages looking ok on the screenshot and which one is cache volts? Frequency is 4.5ghz and vcore hits 1.2v


Don't use adaptive voltage. Change it to fixed voltage on the core (VID).


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Don't use adaptive voltage. Change it to fixed voltage on the core (VID).


OK, no probs but why is that?


----------



## jdorje

Because it's way easier to get a stable overclock, and has no disadvantages. Read the guide in the op.


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Because it's way easier to get a stable overclock, and has no disadvantages. Read the guide in the op.


Thanks!

I seem to get a better overclock now with just 1.2v at 4.5ghz using *performance* PWR Thermal profile and fixed vcore.

Temps max out at 57


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Because it's way easier to get a stable overclock, and has no disadvantages. Read the guide in the op.


Are you referring to the notion that running the higher voltage needed for the overclock 24/7 won't cause chip degradation? I'm not sure I agree with that, as logic would suggest that isn't the case. The author even suggests what I'm saying is true a couple other times in the original post.

Edit:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Because it's way easier to get a stable overclock, and has no disadvantages. Read the guide in the op.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> I seem to get a better overclock now with just 1.2v at 4.5ghz using *performance* PWR Thermal profile and fixed vcore.
> 
> Temps max out at 57
Click to expand...

Perhaps you can expect the lower Haswell chips to be cooler versus my 5930K, but that temperature seems a bit low for your voltage and frequency under load. Be sure you are using something like CoreTemp to determine actual CPU core temperatures. Software that comes with the motherboard, for example, will often not read the highest actual temperature. AIO water cooling rigs are generally not much better than the best air cooling solutions (I'm on air), so that is why I spoke up. You may very well have the perfect amount of TIM applied, etc., and those are accurate temperatures.


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> Are you referring to the notion that running the higher voltage needed for the overclock 24/7 won't cause chip degradation? I'm not sure I agree with that, as logic would suggest that isn't the case. The author even suggests what I'm saying is true a couple other times in the original post.


No, I'm referring to the notion that with cstates enabled fixed voltage is not run 24/7 anyway. The uncertainty is whether there are some states of partial load where adaptive voltage can give you lower voltage than cstates would.

I took my everyday overclock of 47x with 1.335V and ran a few metrics. I ran several stress tests then several idle-ish tasks with both fixed and "normal" voltage.










Fixed voltage was simply locked at 1.335V. Normal voltage was set to "normal" in my bios with an offset of +0.222V. My gigabyte bios works this way where it doesn't go past 1.116V under normal voltage. The other setting I have is auto which is 1.428V for 47x and you can't set an offset for it. It's possible other boards with more advanced adaptive settings could do better.

Normal voltage does change the voltage based on the CPU request though. It just caps at 1.116V at like 38x. I believe lower multipliers don't get this offset but under full load it does receive it.

Basically, I could not find any evidence of better power savings under normal/adaptive voltage. Stress tests were a couple watts higher across the board, strangely. Near-idle tasks were a couple watts lower. But both could be within the margin of error. However watching the vcore I couldn't help but feel that voltage actually was lower with the normal voltage setting. I did a test where I booted and simply let the computer sit for 6 minutes while hwinfo recorded voltages. The resulting voltage was significantly lower under fixed voltage. But, well, the difference between .25V average and .2V average is probably insignificant.

All tests were done with balanced mode in windows, and all other bios settings were the same. C3, c6/c7, and EIST were all enabled. Wattage values are recorded at the wall. I would caution anyone against trusting wattage values reported by the motherboard or CPU too far - if I change my input voltage, the resulting reported wattage will be changed significantly. But the wall meter doesn't lie.


----------



## MaeTroX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> I get around 3.60 FPS in x264 on my 4690k at 47x/44x. 2.25 FPS is worse than stock.
> Don't use adaptive voltage. Change it to fixed voltage on the core (VID).


I know that, because my multi is at 40 and cache is at 8, because the cache is low it reduce the fps in x264 with a lot, but benchmarks & games are 2 different things. And what I wanted to point out was that just smacking on a ton of voltage is actually bad and better to to take it slow.

But dont worry, I will bring it bring both the multiplier and cache up


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> Are you referring to the notion that running the higher voltage needed for the overclock 24/7 won't cause chip degradation? I'm not sure I agree with that, as logic would suggest that isn't the case. The author even suggests what I'm saying is true a couple other times in the original post.
> 
> 
> 
> No, I'm referring to the notion that with cstates enabled fixed voltage is not run 24/7 anyway. The uncertainty is whether there are some states of partial load where adaptive voltage can give you lower voltage than cstates would.
> 
> I took my everyday overclock of 47x with 1.335V and ran a few metrics. I ran several stress tests then several idle-ish tasks with both fixed and "normal" voltage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fixed voltage was simply locked at 1.335V. Normal voltage was set to "normal" in my bios with an offset of +0.222V. My gigabyte bios works this way where it doesn't go past 1.116V under normal voltage. The other setting I have is auto which is 1.428V for 47x and you can't set an offset for it. It's possible other boards with more advanced adaptive settings could do better.
> 
> Normal voltage does change the voltage based on the CPU request though. It just caps at 1.116V at like 38x. I believe lower multipliers don't get this offset but under full load it does receive it.
> 
> Basically, I could not find any evidence of better power savings under normal/adaptive voltage. Stress tests were a couple watts higher across the board, strangely. Near-idle tasks were a couple watts lower. But both could be within the margin of error. However watching the vcore I couldn't help but feel that voltage actually was lower with the normal voltage setting. I did a test where I booted and simply let the computer sit for 6 minutes while hwinfo recorded voltages. The resulting voltage was significantly lower under fixed voltage. But, well, the difference between .25V average and .2V average is probably insignificant.
> 
> All tests were done with balanced mode in windows, and all other bios settings were the same. C3, c6/c7, and EIST were all enabled. Wattage values are recorded at the wall. I would caution anyone against trusting wattage values reported by the motherboard or CPU too far - if I change my input voltage, the resulting reported wattage will be changed significantly. But the wall meter doesn't lie.
Click to expand...

Potential to increase chip life is reason enough to do it for me.


----------



## KennethO

Fixed with cstates isn't any worse than normal with an offset or adaptive. And is a lot easier to maintain stability with. And even prevents overvoltage that the other 2 can experience.

And come on man, be real. A .020v difference isn't gonna make any significant difference in chip life. You'll be long gone and onto a new CPU b4 it dies. Unless your in the 1.4v-1.5 or higher range a few extra volts don't matter. Even more so if your still in the Intel recommended safe threshold.


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> Potential to increase chip life is reason enough to do it for me.


Well, you don't have that potential. Lower voltage when under partial load and at low temperatures for 1% of your chip's running time is not going to increase your lifespan. And on the flip side there is the risk of overvolting, which since it comes at full load is a much higher (but still basically zero at normal overclocks) chance of lowering lifespan.

There might be some boards where there's a benefit to adaptive, but I'm still unconvinced. While the extra work and risk of doing so is real and measurable.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Well, you don't have that potential. Lower voltage when under partial load and at low temperatures for 1% of your chip's running time is not going to increase your lifespan. And on the flip side there is the risk of overvolting, which since it comes at full load is a much higher (but still basically zero at normal overclocks) chance of lowering lifespan.
> 
> There might be some boards where there's a benefit to adaptive, but I'm still unconvinced. While the extra work and risk of doing so is real and measurable.


You don't have adaptive on your board, you have offset.


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> You don't have adaptive on your board, you have offset.


Well, applying Asus's terminology to a gigabyte board sounds like a waste of time. I have normal and auto and fixed voltage. I would be interested in making up terminology that makes sense and we can all agree on. But adaptive and offset sound like two variations of the same thing.










To remove the impact of the offset I dropped to 4.2 ghz. My maximum base normal voltage of 1.114V is near perfect for this multiplier. So I compared normal with +0 offset to a fixed 1.114V. There's a bit more evidence of lower power use from the normal voltage but it still doesn't seem worthwhile to me. However the average-voltage-on-idle thing did crop up again. If averaging 150 mV instead of 250 mV on idle matters to you, then using a form of adaptive voltage could be worth your time.

I still do not think you should be encouraging new overclockers to mess with this setting. It's a lot more work and the risk of screwing up your voltage is higher.

Edit: interestingly the overvolting effect of p95 seems much lower than I'd expected/remembered. In both tests I couldn't get voltage to go more than about .01V over what was listed. Its possible using auto voltage instead of normal (on my board's nomenclature) this would be higher.


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> Potential to increase chip life is reason enough to do it for me.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you don't have that potential. Lower voltage when under partial load and at low temperatures for 1% of your chip's running time is not going to increase your lifespan. And on the flip side there is the risk of overvolting, which since it comes at full load is a much higher (but still basically zero at normal overclocks) chance of lowering lifespan.
> 
> There might be some boards where there's a benefit to adaptive, but I'm still unconvinced. While the extra work and risk of doing so is real and measurable.
Click to expand...

Less voltage regardless of load should help chip life. And if you know what the offset is supposed to be then how do you overvolt?


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> Less voltage regardless of load should help chip life.


No, you won't see any difference in chip life going from .25V to .15V on idle. The load voltage and temps are still the same (assuming no avx2 overvolting) and that's what matters for chip life.

It's possible you can save some electricity but so far I have not been able to measure any difference in this. I probably have now reached the limits of my board to experiment so I guess I don't have anything further to contribute.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Well, applying Asus's terminology to a gigabyte board sounds like a waste of time. I have normal and auto and fixed voltage. I would be interested in making up terminology that makes sense and we can all agree on. But adaptive and offset sound like two variations of the same thing.


It is not a matter of terminology of one vendor or another.. Offset and adaptive behave quite differently, and are different beasts as I explained in another thread . You keep making statements about adaptive voltage when your board doesn't even appear to have it, it only has offset (your normal). So please refer to it as offset, not adaptive.

Offset and adaptive are not two variations of the same theme. Go re-read the post and look at the diagrams I posted in the Devils Canyon thread.


----------



## jdorje

Yeah that was good information...but it's asus terminology being applied to asus boards.

As far as I can tell my +.222V offset is only applied when at full load. The two charts I showed (average vcore) should make this clear. So with normal voltage it's possible to save a few watts under mixed loads. I guess I can do some more testing to try to get a number for that.

But I see no difference in voltage under full loads. I tested a few games and they always stay at full voltage and clock with both systems.


----------



## jdorje

I ran basically the same load for an hour recording vcore with hwinfo. The result is not what I was expecting.

Clock is 42x with 1.114V in both.


----------



## Milamber

So from all the info should we be using *vcore offset voltage* or fixed? The below screenshot is from Google search and isn't mine, but it is same board...



Unsure on the consensus to enable this!


----------



## KennethO

It's best to start with fixed voltage and no cstates so it doesn't change on you threw out the testing phase. Once you get your OC set and stable, then you can put on the cstates and/or adaptive.

So say you test and end up with a 44x multiplier with 1.2 vcore fixed. Passed all benches. Then you just figure out the offset after, like normal voltage +.105 offset or adaptive. Otherwise benchmarks could cause it to pull way more and seem stable when it's not, or push the vcore into a higher than wanted amount. AVX instructions for example can cause the CPU to pull almost .030v or more on adaptive than what's set. So you could show 1.2v on adaptive during testing in CPU-Z and seem unstable. But all you were really giving it was 1.170v except during benching when it pulled that extra voltage. Any other time it's short that .030v and causes bsod's.

Or on the other side. You could set it for say 1.300v and be fine. Then run across some transcoding or benchmarks and it would draw that extra voltage and put you at 1.350v or 1.4v and push you into dangerous territory.

Hope I explained it right. Kinda late. And for what it's worth. Fixed with cstates on isn't really any different than offset, adaptive or auto. Just gives you better control of the voltage.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Is there a another name for cache voltage, since I can't see it in my Bios
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


This should already be in the OP.


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KennethO*
> 
> Or on the other side. You could set it for say 1.300v and be fine. Then run across some transcoding or benchmarks and it would draw that extra voltage and put you at 1.350v or 1.4v and push you into dangerous territory.


Crap, I was sitting at 1.43v for two days straight last week before I changed it to 1.2v!


----------



## BoredErica

I haven't seen evidence of voltage spiking like that in real world use, only in things like Prime. We're being overly cautious here.

Also, 1.35v is not dangerous.


----------



## benjamen50

For Haswell-refresh / devils canyon delided. I should be fine for 1.35v on Core voltage right?

Edit: Going to re-read the guide thoroughly after I delid my CPU.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benjamen50*
> 
> For Haswell-refresh / devils canyon delided. I should be fine for 1.35v on Core voltage right?


I said 1.35v is safe in the post right above yours. 

Safe voltage parameters in OP.


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KennethO*
> 
> Or on the other side. You could set it for say 1.300v and be fine. Then run across some transcoding or benchmarks and it would draw that extra voltage and put you at 1.350v or 1.4v and push you into dangerous territory.


Thanks!

So I had vcore initially at fixed *1.2v* @ 4.5Ghz then I changed to offset and it now sits at 1.21v on load, when I test with OCCT it does indeed push vcore a little further *1.28v* which I think is OK from what people have said.


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> So I had vcore initially at fixed *1.2v* @ 4.5Ghz then I changed to offset and it now sits at 1.21v on load, when I test with OCCT it does indeed push vcore a little further *1.28v* which I think is OK from what people have said.


Well yeah but at 1.28V you could get 46x.


----------



## omar231

how far can i go with stock cooler?


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omar231*
> 
> how far can i go with stock cooler?


Nowhere.


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omar231*
> 
> how far can i go with stock cooler?


4ish on a 4690k.


----------



## omar231

wait but i have a 4770k its 4 by defult.


----------



## GeneO

I wouldn't even go stock speed with the stock cooler. At least get a Hyper 212+ or EVO or the equivalent.
4770k run hot.

.


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omar231*
> 
> wait but i have a 4770k its 4 by defult.


The 4770k is 3.8 at default. I'd guess the stock cooler will not keep it under 80 at full loads. Same with the 4790k at 4.2. Presumably this is why they don't give you a cooler with the 6700k.

I5s however will have no problem cooling at stock or mildly overclocked.


----------



## KennethO

Yes, get an Evo 212 atleast. Don't OC on stock coolers.


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Well yeah but at 1.28V you could get 46x.


Good point!

My temps seem OK I guess - pushed it to 46


----------



## Benjiw

Hello all, Wondering if someone can help me? I have a 4670k in an Asus maximus Vii Ranger that i'm trying to do baseline tests on but when I try running IBT AVX it just give me an error saying linpack binary has stopped working blah blah and I don't know how to fix it, I've tried running as admin and running in compatibility mode but nothing seems to fix this error. I'm also running windows 10.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Hello all, Wondering if someone can help me? I have a 4670k in an Asus maximus Vii Ranger that i'm trying to do baseline tests on but when I try running IBT AVX it just give me an error saying linpack binary has stopped working blah blah and I don't know how to fix it, I've tried running as admin and running in compatibility mode but nothing seems to fix this error. I'm also running windows 10.


You are not stable. You will probably need to increase vcore.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> You are not stable. You will probably need to increase vcore.


I'm at stock settings...


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> I'm at stock settings...


Nevertheless...

What is your memory speed?


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> Nevertheless...
> 
> What is your memory speed?


Rated 2400mhz but I have XMP profile 2 which is less than the rated speed of these sticks so 2133mhz. On my AMD rig if it's unstable it will atleast complete a run of IBT AVX before failing, I've never had this issue before where it flat out refuses to run?


----------



## Benjiw

Update on my issue, seems both of the IBT AVX I used were faulty or something, I got one from AgentGod and it works fine now and passed. My next issue seems to be temps, at 1.215v my temps are as follows on a bare die waterblock mount.


----------



## jdorje

Don't run ibt...problem solved.

Edit: but I guess you're the guy from the delid thread I just replied to. I would max at ~65C with my 4690k and h80i relidded at 4.5/1.21 with 20c ambient. So I guess something is wrong in your cooling.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Update on my issue, seems both of the IBT AVX I used were faulty or something, I got one from AgentGod and it works fine now and passed. My next issue seems to be temps, at 1.215v my temps are as follows on a bare die waterblock mount.


I agree that there is no reason to use the most abusive stressing program to get your baselines. Try Realbench or x264. There is a good section in tho OP of the *Skylake Overclocking Guide [With Statistics]* that compares stress testing and temps of different programs.

It is also very important to note the voltage and multiplier of the cores when you are comparing temps.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> I agree that there is no reason to use the most abusive stressing program to get your baselines. Try Realbench or x264. There is a good section in tho OP of the *Skylake Overclocking Guide [With Statistics]* that compares stress testing and temps of different programs.
> 
> It is also very important to note the voltage and multiplier of the cores when you are comparing temps.


Why can't Intel chips handle IBT AVX? I thought that's why it was made? I'm new to intel chips I've been overclocking my AMD for the last 2 years so learning from there. I use IBT AVX to make sure my AMD is stable and it handles it well?


----------



## jdorje

Haswell is the first architecture to use avx2 and it's a bit buggy - overvolts on adaptive and super hot. But those synthetic tests use nothing but avx2 basically. Even in the best case it'll be 10c hotter than encoding stress tests. And if you delid then you can get the wattage/amperage up super high. I've broken 180W on my 4690k.


----------



## GeneO

I don't think there is anything buggy about it. Doing these advanced 256 bit wide operations just takes a lot more power. If you put them in an unrealistic tight loop, your processor temps are going to be very high.


----------



## jdorje

I think the adaptive overvolting is buggy. They added something to the algorithm to add voltage for avx2 use but didn't cap it like they should.

Being hot when running a super fast instruction is expected, as you say.


----------



## GeneO

How do you know it does not need that level of voltage to be stable? From my experience, when I take a stable overclock and try to make it prime 95 stable, I have to raise the adaptive voltage, so it needs that boost.


----------



## jdorje

So what you're saying is, we should be using adaptive to stress with prime 95?


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> So what you're saying is, we should be using adaptive to stress with prime 95?


Well, yes if you want to run prime95 stable in adaptive mode, Anybody that says differently either doesn't care about prime95 stable or won't reach it.

I think you can take as fact that AVX/FM2 stable (prime95) requires more volts to be stable than loads without these advanced floating point instructions, yes? Everyone sees that correct?

What you do NOT want to do is find a prime95 stable voltage in manual mode, then use that voltage for an adaptive setting. Why? Because FIVR will boost past that voltage when you put it under prime95 load, and the voltage will be unnecessarily high for normal loads. What you want to do is adjust the adaptive voltage so it reaches that manual voltage when under prime95 load. This voltage will be less than what you determined manually (by the boost amount).

Or you could just start with adaptive and adjust until it is prime95 stable.

Either way, if you want prime95 stable, you will have to run at the necessary voltage and test it and your temps will be high, whether you achieve this using manual voltage to determine, then switch over to adaptive as I have described, or stay at manual, or you start out with adaptive and adjust the voltage until you are stable.

.


----------



## jdorje

True. The issue is chips seem to vary wildly in how much they increase voltage. Mine - on what you/asus calls offset mode - raises voltage by around .015V, which is not enough. But others have been reported to overvolt by .1V, which is what I'd call buggy.

Running p95 right now to narrow down cache voltage. It takes .03-.04V more vid than I need for everyday.


----------



## Benjiw

Fixed my issue! Needed more CLU.


----------



## GeneO

I have had a 4770 and 4790. Both don't boost much for avx. I am stretching here, but I think some of the earlier 4770 earned this rep - and maybe they needed it.


----------



## Benjiw

I can get the 4670k to boot at 5ghz but as soon as all the start up programs stop loading I get a freeze and BSoD, not sure what I'm doing wrong but VCORE seems to make no difference.


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> I have had a 4770 and 4790. Both don't boost much for avx. I am stretching here, but I think some of the earlier 4770 earned this rep - and maybe they needed it.


Yeah, your argument makes a lot of sense here. Maybe we should all be using the adaptive curve now. If only there was any consistency in the bios options for it between boards.


----------



## jdorje

Sooo...what's the highest safe uncore voltage?

Nobody knows and nobody needs to know, they say. But I want to know here.

Right now at [email protected]32.


----------



## KennethO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> I can get the 4670k to boot at 5ghz but as soon as all the start up programs stop loading I get a freeze and BSoD, not sure what I'm doing wrong but VCORE seems to make no difference.


What's your cache multiplier and voltage at? If it's on auto or set to manual stock multiplier, some boards try to boost it to match the core.

My Gigabyte Z87X-UD3H was doing that to me on my 4670k at 34. Had to set it to 32 or 33 to stop it. Was getting freezes till I did. Seemed like BSOD was more core related 4 me during testing and freezes were cache/ring.

Was able to get it worked out when I set ring to x33 @ 1.2v to eliminate it as a problem.


----------



## stoker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Sooo...what's the highest safe uncore voltage?
> 
> Nobody knows and nobody needs to know, they say. But I want to know here.
> 
> Right now at [email protected]


Highest safe recommended i've seen was 1.35v, can't remember the source though


----------



## mrtbahgs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stoker*
> 
> Highest safe recommended i've seen was 1.35v, can't remember the source though


I second this, I had these written down awhile back from some guide:
VRIN (VCCIN, Input Voltage) Max = 2.4v
Vcore Max = 1.4v
Uncore (Ring) Max = 1.35v

Those were likely all numbers for on air and possibly have a tiny bit more headroom for water and I know had a separate category for LN2, it was displayed in some table.


----------



## jdorje

With 45x uncore instead of 44x I'm a lot more stable at 48x core. Previously I was unable to stabilize it even up to 1.42V, but sitting now at 1.38V and I'm pretty close to stable. I wonder if 46x uncore would make it even easier but it'd take at least 1.37V uncore voltage.


----------



## GeneO

I will have to try that (raising the uncore clock).


----------



## QuacK

Im playing alot with the uncore clock lately too purely because I can not get my 5GHz overclock to pass 1 realbench run.
I started all over and right now I am at 4.8GHz 1.308v with 4.5GHz uncore clock at 1.190v mine doesnt need much cache voltage.
I got it to pass at 4.9GHz but then after a few hours of gaming I suddenly crashed with x101 bsod. So I raised input voltage 0.010v and haven't had any issues at 4.9GHz yet since then.

Whats very strange to me in my case is that at 4.8 and 4.9GHz I still only need about 1.790 - 1.830v cpu input voltage, but at 5GHz I can't get it to pass no matter what I try.
I tried lots of things. Vcore 1.41v, Lowering uncore clock to 35, Lowering and upping input voltage up to 2.4v. Lowering and upping cache voltage up to 1.3v one at a time.
But everytime it is a no go.

Im out of idea's and I pretty much gave up and use my 4.8GHz OC profile the most, but sometimes it starts itching me why 5ghz wont pass 1 realbench run and I try again a few times but it will probably never pass.... maybe with 1.45v vcore but I probably wont try lol


----------



## mrtbahgs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuacK*
> 
> Im playing alot with the uncore clock lately too purely because I can not get my 5GHz overclock to pass 1 realbench run.
> I started all over and right now I am at 4.8GHz 1.308v with 4.5GHz uncore clock at 1.190v mine doesnt need much cache voltage.
> I got it to pass at 4.9GHz but then after a few hours of gaming I suddenly crashed with x101 bsod. So I raised input voltage 0.010v and haven't had any issues at 4.9GHz yet since then.
> 
> Whats very strange to me in my case is that at 4.8 and 4.9GHz I still only need about 1.790 - 1.830v cpu input voltage, but at 5GHz I can't get it to pass no matter what I try.
> I tried lots of things. Vcore 1.41v, Lowering uncore clock to 35, Lowering and upping input voltage up to 2.4v. Lowering and upping cache voltage up to 1.3v one at a time.
> But everytime it is a no go.
> 
> Im out of idea's and I pretty much gave up and use my 4.8GHz OC profile the most, but sometimes it starts itching me why 5ghz wont pass 1 realbench run and I try again a few times but it will probably never pass.... maybe with 1.45v vcore but I probably wont try lol


I haven't messed with it before to know what all to change, but I believe you can also tweak the IO voltages or some other category by a tiny bit and it may help for that extra last bit of stabilization.


----------



## QuacK

I haven't messed with the i/o voltages much yet but I think its something strange with input voltage and cache voltage. I only need about 1.8v input voltage for 4.8 and 1.8 - 1.83ish for 4.9Ghz and just changing the input voltage by 0.010v can change if a realbench run will pass with my chip. Sometimes even lowering vcore or input by 0.010v ish helps me passing it. I've read in an article that someone posted here a while ago that stated input voltage and cache voltage are very sensitive to work well with eachother for some chips and that sometimes lowering one of the two or upping by just a small amount can do the trick so thats the main reason why I started playing with it again


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuacK*
> 
> Im playing alot with the uncore clock lately too purely because I can not get my 5GHz overclock to pass 1 realbench run.
> I started all over and right now I am at 4.8GHz 1.308v with 4.5GHz uncore clock at 1.190v mine doesnt need much cache voltage.
> I got it to pass at 4.9GHz but then after a few hours of gaming I suddenly crashed with x101 bsod. So I raised input voltage 0.010v and haven't had any issues at 4.9GHz yet since then.
> 
> Whats very strange to me in my case is that at 4.8 and 4.9GHz I still only need about 1.790 - 1.830v cpu input voltage, but at 5GHz I can't get it to pass no matter what I try.
> I tried lots of things. Vcore 1.41v, Lowering uncore clock to 35, Lowering and upping input voltage up to 2.4v. Lowering and upping cache voltage up to 1.3v one at a time.
> But everytime it is a no go.
> 
> Im out of idea's and I pretty much gave up and use my 4.8GHz OC profile the most, but sometimes it starts itching me why 5ghz wont pass 1 realbench run and I try again a few times but it will probably never pass.... maybe with 1.45v vcore but I probably wont try lol


I feel your pain, I got 5ghz to boot but it won't pass IBT AVX even on standard which is uber easy mode.


----------



## QuacK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> I feel your pain, I got 5ghz to boot but it won't pass IBT AVX even on standard which is uber easy mode.


Well although you can get 5GHz to boot, ur probably still a very long way from passing a stresstest like IBT.
I havent tested yet at what lowest voltage I can get 5GHz to boot but it probably is around 1.35v but for a stresstest I need about 0.10v more deffinetly.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuacK*
> 
> Well although you can get 5GHz to boot, ur probably still a very long way from passing a stresstest like IBT.
> I havent tested yet at what lowest voltage I can get 5GHz to boot but it probably is around 1.35v but for a stresstest I need about 0.10v more deffinetly.


My system keeps crashing at 4.9ghz while playing CSGO even though it passes IBT AVX on maximum so I'm not sure what is going on voltage wise, maybe my uncore volts are too high or something I'm not sure.


----------



## jdorje

Uncore voltage is a little more variable than core voltage and may exhibit magic multipliers that need less voltage. But it still follows the same linear->quadratic pattern.

With 44x uncore, I got 47x stable at a mere 1.335V vid. Based on quadratic scaling 48x should be somewhere between 1.38V and 1.42V. I've previously tried with lower uncore up to 1.44V with no luck. 44x uncore made 47x a lot easier than it was with 40x uncore (.025V less), so I spent an insane amount of time making the chart above.

But it isn't working. At 1.37V I passed 45 minutes of stress testing and believedI was close to stable. But as I go 1.38-1.41V it seems to crash faster and faster. This is all on 2.1V input, which could be the issue, but lack of input voltage usually only causes a crash every hour or three. One thing I noticed and mentioned a fair few pages back is that higher uncore voltage requires a lot more input voltage. But based on 47x which is running at 1.95V I rather doubt 2.1V is insufficient.

Is it possible that 1.32V uncore at 45x is sufficient but at 48x I need more?

Is it possible I should change IO or SA voltages? Or revert my ram to 1600?

I was able to pass cinebench on realtime with a 734 score, which is a good 5% more than I had on my overclock last summer (it's been cold this winter and I've done a lot of stressing, lol). But just can't get it usably stable.


----------



## Synthtastic

I'm pretty new to overclocking and got excited when I was seemingly able to get up to 4.7 stable at 1.265v using Aida64. However, after some random crashes playing some games throughout the day I decided to test using prime95 and crashed immediately. WHEA errors and watchdog errors. Is Aida just pure ****? After some more tinkering I was only able to get up to 4.4 stable staying under 1.3v using prime95 to test.


----------



## stoker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Uncore voltage is a little more variable than core voltage and may exhibit magic multipliers that need less voltage. But it still follows the same linear->quadratic pattern.
> 
> With 44x uncore, I got 47x stable at a mere 1.335V vid. Based on quadratic scaling 48x should be somewhere between 1.38V and 1.42V. I've previously tried with lower uncore up to 1.44V with no luck. 44x uncore made 47x a lot easier than it was with 40x uncore (.025V less), so I spent an insane amount of time making the chart above.
> 
> But it isn't working. At 1.37V I passed 45 minutes of stress testing and believedI was close to stable. But as I go 1.38-1.41V it seems to crash faster and faster. This is all on 2.1V input, which could be the issue, but lack of input voltage usually only causes a crash every hour or three. One thing I noticed and mentioned a fair few pages back is that higher uncore voltage requires a lot more input voltage. But based on 47x which is running at 1.95V I rather doubt 2.1V is insufficient.
> 
> Is it possible that 1.32V uncore at 45x is sufficient but at 48x I need more?
> 
> Is it possible I should change IO or SA voltages? Or revert my ram to 1600?


Can you list your all your current voltage settings?

SA and IO can help. I have found lately that sometimes too much voltage can hurt your stability.

I've been raising my cache too running 2400ram and using prime 27.9 to test with 576K FFT's 30-60minutes

So far with 4700 - 4300 stable @ 1.289core, 1.205cache, 1.95input, llc 4, +0.001sa, +0.032 iod, +0.040 ioa
Testing 4700 - 4400 1.26cache, 1.98input, llc 4
Will eventually move up to 4800 - 4500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synthtastic*
> 
> WHEA errors and watchdog errors. Is Aida just pure ****? After some more tinkering I was only able to get up to 4.4 stable staying under 1.3v using prime95 to test.


Aida is ok to start out with but make sure you include stress FPU, or use prime 27.9 1344 FFT's
WHEA = vcore
Watchdog = input mostly


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stoker*
> 
> Can you list your all your current voltage settings?
> 
> SA and IO can help. I have found lately that sometimes too much voltage can hurt your stability.
> 
> I've been raising my cache too running 2400ram and using prime 27.9 to test with 576K FFT's 30-60minutes



48x core, 1.42V
45x uncore, 1.32V
+0.2V SA
+0.1V IOD and IOA
1.76V dram at 2400 11-13-13-31
2.1V input
P95 is too hot at this setting. x264 is around 80C, but I've been looking for anything cooler.

Crashed after about 2 hours here, so maybe it's close to stable. But 1.37V took an hour of stressing while 1.38-1.41V (I tested in .005V increments) all crashed in 2-12 minutes. So it's more than a bit confusing.

In the past I've found the SA and IO voltages necessary, but not sure if that's the case with higher uncore. Might try zeroing those or go negative even.

But first I'm going to try raising input voltage (2.2 is viable right?) and setting ram to stock.

By comparison:

47x core, 1.335V
44x uncore, 1.26V
+0.2V SA
+0.1V IOD and IOA
1.76V dram at 2400 11-13-13-31
1.95V input
Is stable, or at least, has never crashed. I got it stable on stock ram and 1.54V, but raising ram speed had no effect on stability.


----------



## stoker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> 
> 48x core, 1.42V
> 45x uncore, 1.32V
> +0.2V SA
> +0.1V IOD and IOA
> 1.76V dram at 2400 11-13-13-31
> 2.1V input
> By comparison:
> 
> 47x core, 1.335V
> 44x uncore, 1.26V
> +0.2V SA
> +0.1V IOD and IOA
> 1.76V dram at 2400 11-13-13-31
> 1.95V input
> P95 is too hot at this setting. x264 is around 80C, but I've been looking for anything cooler.


Agreed way to hot and too much voltage for prime, i would work on yr x47 profile instead.

Try lowering your SA and IO, if you have a strong IMC aim for .860v and 1.05v io and test from there.
All these setting should carry over to x48

Also try going in smaller steps too so instead of going from 2.1 to 2.2 try 2.11 and slowly go up.
Better than overvolting and creating excess heat when your near the limit.


----------



## jdorje

Input voltage doesn't create more heat. And uncore voltage very little.


----------



## QuacK

Here's a screenshot of my 4.8GHz realbench run. Its not as heavy on the CPU maybe as most people want for stability but for me its good enough combined with Cinebench and gaming.:



Settings:

Core 48x
Uncore 45x
Vcore 1.296v set in bios (under full load 1.308v)
Uncore voltage 1.190v set in bios (under full load 1.2v)
Input voltage 1.760v set in bios (under full load 1.800v)
IOD, SA, IOA set to normal (Gives me a System agent voltage of 1.014v under full load)

*Moving on to 4.9GHz:*

_- Settings for First attempt for 4.9GHz_

49x
Uncore 45x
Vcore set in bios: 1.356v (bumps up to 1.368v under full load)
Uncore Voltage 1.190v (bumps up to 1.2v under full load)
Input voltage set in bios: 1.760v (bumps up to 1.800v under load)
IOD and IOA set to normal ( SA voltage under full load 1.014v)

*Crashed during Realbench Heavy Multitask test*

_
- Second attempt for 4.9GHz_

Same settings except Input voltage 1.770v set in bios (would bump up to 1.812v under full load)

*Crashed just a bit earlier then before during the Realbench Heavy multitask test.
*

_- Third attempt for 4.9GHz_

Same settings except Input voltage 1.780v set in bios (would bump up to 1.824v under full load)

*Crashed much earlier during Realbench Handbrake h.264 video compression test.
*
(So it doesn't like more input voltage)

_Fourth attempt for 4.9GHz_

Input voltage back to 1.760v set in bios (1.800v under full load)
Rest of the settings the same as start off except this time I tried changing IOD and IOA both +0.19v
This gave me a system agent voltage of 1.210 under full load.
After using 1.780v input voltage during my third attempt, my vcore now bumps up to 1.38v instead of 1.368v. Or its because of the higher IOD and IOA, or for some other reason... I dont know









*Passed Realbench run:*



Sorry for the long post, just wanted to share a bit of my overclocking process.
Now how do you guys think I should go from here to get it to pass at 5GHz, any suggestions?


----------



## QuacK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncore voltage is a little more variable than core voltage and may exhibit magic multipliers that need less voltage. But it still follows the same linear->quadratic pattern.
> 
> With 44x uncore, I got 47x stable at a mere 1.335V vid. Based on quadratic scaling 48x should be somewhere between 1.38V and 1.42V. I've previously tried with lower uncore up to 1.44V with no luck. 44x uncore made 47x a lot easier than it was with 40x uncore (.025V less), so I spent an insane amount of time making the chart above.
> 
> But it isn't working. At 1.37V I passed 45 minutes of stress testing and believedI was close to stable. But as I go 1.38-1.41V it seems to crash faster and faster. This is all on 2.1V input, which could be the issue, but lack of input voltage usually only causes a crash every hour or three. One thing I noticed and mentioned a fair few pages back is that higher uncore voltage requires a lot more input voltage. But based on 47x which is running at 1.95V I rather doubt 2.1V is insufficient.
> 
> Is it possible that 1.32V uncore at 45x is sufficient but at 48x I need more?
> 
> Is it possible I should change IO or SA voltages? Or revert my ram to 1600?
> 
> I was able to pass cinebench on realtime with a 734 score, which is a good 5% more than I had on my overclock last summer (it's been cold this winter and I've done a lot of stressing, lol). But just can't get it usably stable.


From my testing with my CPU you shouldn't need more uncore voltage if you keep the uncore clock at 45x with a core clock of 48x.
I tested this from Core clock 46x with 45x uncore clock and got my uncore voltage to a minimum of 1.190v and from there I raised or changed only the core clock, Input voltage and Vcore and kept Uncore 45x @ 1.190v


----------



## NIK1

Anyone know what is the best program to use to find stable uncore voltage. Will x264 or prime stress tests help in finding it.


----------



## Synthtastic

Very newbie question here but hypothetically speaking lets say I can get up to 4.8 stable or higher with a voltage of 1.4x or higher, as long as my temperatures are in safe range, that is a safe overclock? I keep reading that anything over 1.3v is considered high and entering dangerous territory but is that mostly because of the temperatures tied to voltage? Can I keep going higher as long as my temps are safe?

As a beginner I've set my memory settings to default and just increased the core clock and core voltage to get as high as I can stable. As someone who is trying to get the most juice out of my rig solely for the purpose of gaming, when should I start worrying about setting other things manually like uncore voltage and others, if at all?


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NIK1*
> 
> Anyone know what is the best program to use to find stable uncore voltage. Will x264 or prime stress tests help in finding it.


To find my uncore curve I dropped core multiplier a bit and used p95 to stress as I changed uncore multiplier and voltage. Got distracted when i started crashing until I realized I needed .03v more vcore for some stretches of p95. Ended up finding 4 new non-prime Mersennes by the time I was done.

But any stress test will work. Some might crash faster than others. Uncore seems to be completely independent of core multiplier - though having uncore closer to core may make core more stable and allow lower vid. Higher uncore voltage can require more input voltage.


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NIK1*
> 
> Anyone know what is the best program to use to find stable uncore voltage. Will x264 or prime stress tests help in finding it.


I have been told to use AIDA64 to stress test cache directly. I use motherboard live readouts to see cache voltage. Not sure how to get cache voltage otherwise.


----------



## QuacK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synthtastic*
> 
> Very newbie question here but hypothetically speaking lets say I can get up to 4.8 stable or higher with a voltage of 1.4x or higher, as long as my temperatures are in safe range, that is a safe overclock? I keep reading that anything over 1.3v is considered high and entering dangerous territory but is that mostly because of the temperatures tied to voltage? Can I keep going higher as long as my temps are safe?
> 
> As a beginner I've set my memory settings to default and just increased the core clock and core voltage to get as high as I can stable. As someone who is trying to get the most juice out of my rig solely for the purpose of gaming, when should I start worrying about setting other things manually like uncore voltage and others, if at all?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> To find my uncore curve I dropped core multiplier a bit and used p95 to stress as I changed uncore multiplier and voltage. Got distracted when i started crashing until I realized I needed .03v more vcore for some stretches of p95. Ended up finding 4 new non-prime Mersennes by the time I was done.
> 
> But any stress test will work. Some might crash faster than others. Uncore seems to be completely independent of core multiplier - though having uncore closer to core may make core more stable and allow lower vid. Higher uncore voltage can require more input voltage.


I just retested with Realbench and where my 4.9GHz OC profile passes 1 run everytime I let it run, it now failed on me when I dropped the uncore multiplier by 1.

So for my chip it is true that having uncore clock closer to core clock makes my core clock more stable, but in my case it doesn't allow me to lower my vid. I am still testing to see if higher uncore voltage means more input voltage for my chip.

Also im still trying to pass a realbench run at 5GHz but I can not get it to pass. With vid 1.42 (1.44 actual vcore under full load) im getting closer to pass, but changing the input voltage by 0.010 gives me weird results, sometimes it will fail at 3% of the handbrake h.264 test and then when I bump up input voltage by 0.010v it makes it to lets say 10%, but when I bump it up by 0.010v again it fails again at lower than 10% of the handbrake test, so this is making me a little crazy at this point now lol.


----------



## stargate125645

I understand X99 chips have microcode issues thanks to Intel that make overclocking via BIOS the cache and having it on adaptive (read: dynamic based upon load) voltage a fantasy. However, it seems some have gotten adaptive voltage to work a roundabout way... Set the overclocked cache using XTU after booting with stock adaptive settings. Has anyone tried this here?

From what I have read, it looks like I'd have to set a multiplier below 36 with adaptive voltage set accordingly, boot into Windows, then use XTU to get to the faster cache rate and higher voltage. Having to set it manually each boot would be a pain, I'm sure. Is it worth it for chip longevity? I'm stable on 1.18V and 45 multiplier for cache, and my core successfully works with adaptive voltage up to the needed 1.23V for the 46 multiplier. I'm not which of the voltages required for overclocking actually affect the chip...

Also, I have VCCSA and VCCIO remaining on Auto (so they hover around 1V). Should I set those manually? I'm leaving PLL and LLC stuff to auto because those don't seem to affect X99 from what I've read.

https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?59803-Does-anyone-have-adaptive-cache-voltage-working/page2
http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php/754365-Asus-X99-A-CPU-voltage-settings-need-an-experienced-user


----------



## Tennobanzai

Does anyone know if level 1 or 5 is the highest LLC for ASRock? I'm looking at the LLC that I believe is for the VVCIO


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> Does anyone know if level 1 or 5 is the highest LLC for ASRock? I'm looking at the LLC that I believe is for the VVCIO


On my Z97 OC Formula Level 1 is the highest and it is the LLC level the motherboard automatically sets whenever an o/c attempt is made.


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> On my Z97 OC Formula Level 1 is the highest and it is the LLC level the motherboard automatically sets whenever an o/c attempt is made.


My ASRock Z170 also says Level 1 is the highest.

It's just strange with my ASRock Z97 ITX, there's no description. At level 1 the VCCIO fluctuates from idle to load, level 5 stays exactly the same idle to load.


----------



## stoker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> My ASRock Z170 also says Level 1 is the highest.
> 
> It's just strange with my ASRock Z97 ITX, there's no description. At level 1 the VCCIO fluctuates from idle to load, level 5 stays exactly the same idle to load.


As LostParticle said level 1 is the highest on ASrock Z97 boards. The behavior your noticing is because the FIVR is being boosted under load where naturally vdroop is expected.


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stoker*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> My ASRock Z170 also says Level 1 is the highest.
> 
> It's just strange with my ASRock Z97 ITX, there's no description. At level 1 the VCCIO fluctuates from idle to load, level 5 stays exactly the same idle to load.
> 
> 
> 
> As LostParticle said level 1 is the highest on ASrock Z97 boards. The behavior your noticing is because the FIVR is being boosted under load where naturally vdroop is expected.
Click to expand...

Thank you for the explanation!


----------



## stoker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> Thank you for the explanation!


No problem, just speaking from experience


----------



## stargate125645

For reference of others wondering the same thing I was earlier, I did manage to get adaptive cache to work, but only with a multiplier of 36 or less. Intel's XTU had to be used to make voltage adaptive while in Windows; I had to boot with a static voltage and lower multiplier.


----------



## plath

What combination of stress tests should I use to test my OC?

Preferably one that tests stability and separate one that tests temps.

I used to use AIDA64 FPU and mixed. But it only tested my temps and my OC would crash outside stress conditions.

I just did a new OC after I changed my mobo.


----------



## brmajor

I managed to overclock my MSI z97 to a stable 4.4 ghz with air cooling with adatvice voltage after I stress tested. On my bios there is an option for fixed clock ratio or dynamic clock ratio. With the fixed clock ratio turbo is disabled and I notice the vid is locked at my 1.22 cpu voltage, clock speed is locked at 4.4 ghz at all times. If I set to Dynamic the vid changes and clock speed scales down when cpu in idle . Should I leave at fixed cpu ratio or Dynamic? Will Dynamic affect performance? I would appreciate response from an experienced overclocker. Thank you Guys!


----------



## Benjiw

What is the stock cache/ring/uncore for a 4670k?


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> What is the stock cache/ring/uncore for a 4670k?


Should be 3.4 - 3.8ghz for a stock 4670k.


----------



## jdorje

The auto uncore ratio on all haswell chips/boards has the uncore multiplier equal the core. At stock that's 34-38. If you overclock you don't want to leave it on auto or you get 1:1 which will limit you. Just lock it at 38 or something.

It's possible a smart bios could do something different and lock it if you exceed a limit. Never heard of that though.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Should be 3.4 - 3.8ghz for a stock 4670k.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> The auto uncore ratio on all haswell chips/boards has the uncore multiplier equal the core. At stock that's 34-38. If you overclock you don't want to leave it on auto or you get 1:1 which will limit you. Just lock it at 38 or something.
> 
> It's possible a smart bios could do something different and lock it if you exceed a limit. Never heard of that though.


Okay thanks guys for some reason I thought it was 3.7ghz so it was overclocked too high causing me issues, I'm trying to hit 5ghz but can't seem to find the right balance, I'm not used to intel so sorry for all the noob questions etc. Bare with me, I'm a noob.


----------



## brmajor

Do you guys leave EIST with adaptive voltage on? and or Cstates? Or do you guys just used a fixed CPU Clock speed with fixed Vcore ? The power saving part is pretty confusing to me. Thanks!


----------



## GeneO

Adaptive, eist and cstates . I can always disable eist or cstates from Windows if I want.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brmajor*
> 
> Do you guys leave EIST with adaptive voltage on? and or Cstates? Or do you guys just used a fixed CPU Clock speed with fixed Vcore ? The power saving part is pretty confusing to me. Thanks!


Adaptive and all available Power saving features enabled for (all) my 24/7 oc profiles.


----------



## jdorje

Enable as much as you can.

Cstates gives by far the most savings.


----------



## brmajor

I mainly use computer about 2 hours a day to play games . I did a moderate overclock of my 4690k to 4.4 ghz and 1.22 vid . I am not too worried about power consumption but I am worried about cpu lifespan. Would it affect much the lifespan of cpu to leave it at constant 4.4ghz and 1.22 vcore? Is it worth the performance hit using cstates and Eist when gaming? What would you guys do in my position? Thank you !!!


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brmajor*
> 
> I mainly use computer about 2 hours a day to play games . I did a moderate overclock of my 4690k to 4.4 ghz and 1.22 vid . I am not too worried about power consumption but I am worried about cpu lifespan. Would it affect much the lifespan of cpu to leave it at constant 4.4ghz and 1.22 vcore? Is it worth the performance hit using cstates and Eist when gaming? What would you guys do in my position? Thank you !!!


When running a game the cpu is never going to downclock. You can watch this with hwinfo. So yeah I'd enable eist and cstates. You can always change windows to performance mode if you feel it's an issue.

On the other hand I'd overclock more. Many games don't need the overclock but the ones that do (gta v) would benefit from another 200 mhz.


----------



## brmajor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> When running a game the cpu is never going to downclock. You can watch this with hwinfo. So yeah I'd enable eist and cstates. You can always change windows to performance mode if you feel it's an issue.
> 
> On the other hand I'd overclock more. Many games don't need the overclock but the ones that do (gta v) would benefit from another 200 mhz.


Could not get it stable at 4.5 ghz with good temperatures. I am only cooling with hyper evo 212


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stoker*
> 
> Can you list your all your current voltage settings?
> 
> SA and IO can help. I have found lately that sometimes too much voltage can hurt your stability.
> 
> I've been raising my cache too running 2400ram and using prime 27.9 to test with 576K FFT's 30-60minutes
> 
> So far with 4700 - 4300 stable @ 1.289core, 1.205cache, 1.95input, llc 4, +0.001sa, +0.032 iod, +0.040 ioa
> Testing 4700 - 4400 1.26cache, 1.98input, llc 4
> Will eventually move up to 4800 - 4500
> Aida is ok to start out with but make sure you include stress FPU, or use prime 27.9 1344 FFT's
> WHEA = vcore
> Watchdog = input mostly


Is that true about the watchdog errors? Input voltage? Because I'm currently battling with this gremlin and it's really starting to get to me, if I have anymore of them I'm going to hurl this entire rig out my window...


----------



## Benjiw

I can pass IBT AVX maximum at 4.9ghz but as soon as I get in a game of CSGO give it 10-40 mins I randomly crash like full on hard lock up? What could be causing that?


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> I can pass IBT AVX maximum at 4.9ghz but as soon as I get in a game of CSGO give it 10-40 mins I randomly crash like full on hard lock up? What could be causing that?


I was getting a similar issue but with The Division. I seem to have narrowed it down to either RAM voltage, including VTT, or GPU overclocking. I haven't had the issue since I reconfigured both. But I am on an X99, which may be different than you.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> I was getting a similar issue but with The Division. I seem to have narrowed it down to either RAM voltage, including VTT, or GPU overclocking. I haven't had the issue since I reconfigured both. But I am on an X99, which may be different than you.


I haven't touched my RAM voltages other than the main one, my GPU is stable as it's not doing it now at a lower CPU overclock, the only other thing it could be is Uncore but... I keep changin it and it makes no difference.


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> I was getting a similar issue but with The Division. I seem to have narrowed it down to either RAM voltage, including VTT, or GPU overclocking. I haven't had the issue since I reconfigured both. But I am on an X99, which may be different than you.
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't touched my RAM voltages other than the main one, my GPU is stable as it's not doing it now at a lower CPU overclock, the only other thing it could be is Uncore but... I keep changin it and it makes no difference.
Click to expand...

VTT apparently requires an increase if you change your main voltage, so that's why I mentioned it. What I've read suggests it should be half of main DRAM voltage.


----------



## brmajor

Thanks for the tips guys , I enabled EIST and Cstates and have not noticed any performance issues yet. Question do you guys leave case and cpu fans on full power all the time?


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> VTT apparently requires an increase if you change your main voltage, so that's why I mentioned it. What I've read suggests it should be half of main DRAM voltage.


Okay I'll give that a try next then I keep getting the crash CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT if that helps any?


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Is that true about the watchdog errors? Input voltage? Because I'm currently battling with this gremlin and it's really starting to get to me, if I have anymore of them I'm going to hurl this entire rig out my window...


No, not really. On my chip there is no real correlation between bsod and cause, but clock is most closely linked to core voltage.

Vtt isn't actually a voltage. Anyone who uses that term probably just read it out of a guide.


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Is that true about the watchdog errors? Input voltage? Because I'm currently battling with this gremlin and it's really starting to get to me, if I have anymore of them I'm going to hurl this entire rig out my window...
> 
> 
> 
> No, not really. On my chip there is no real correlation between bsod and cause, but clock is most closely linked to core voltage.
> 
> Vtt isn't actually a voltage. Anyone who uses that term probably just read it out of a guide.
Click to expand...

There is a voltage for VTT, which is to what I was referring. So it is an actual voltage. Perhaps I shouldn't have used shorthand, but it exists.

The source is below, which someone recently sent me when I asked about the VTT-related voltage.
http://www.tweaktown.com/guides/6755/intel-core-i7-5960x-extreme-edition-s-spec-qfra-cpu-overclocking-guide/index3.html


----------



## GeneO

all but one of my 7 fans are control by cpu temp. The one not blows across my hard drives.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brmajor*
> 
> Thanks for the tips guys , I enabled EIST and Cstates and have not noticed any performance issues yet. Question do you guys leave case and cpu fans on full power all the time?


I do, besides my CPU cooler, the Corsair H110. The reason is that this way I assure positive pressure.

As you probably realize though this hugely depends from your chassis, your components and your ambient temps. Perhaps you should *complete your sig_rig* and start using HWiNFO64 to monitor your system.

Here's a snapshot from mine this period:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Ambient temp = 21.5C


----------



## stargate125645

RealBench with my CPU overclock and cooler (see signature) gives me mid-70s temperature via CoreTemp (I use CoreTemp so I know the temperatures are actual core temperatures versus what ASUS software would read). Should I reseat my heat sink or are those good temperatures? I see others on here seemingly getting better on air and it makes me wonder if I didn't get a poor application of thermal compound... Note I only have the D15S, and not the dual-fan D15.


----------



## Benjiw

Ran CSGO and The Culling at 4.8ghz with uncore at 4ghz and everything went well, no crashes though skype did bug out on me for a while, I'm not sure what the issue seems to be at 4.9ghz maybe it is a voltage thing but what voltage I wouldn't know. With my AMD a BSoD normally means a ram portion of the overclock is fluffed but this just seems crazy difficult to pin point.


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> There is a voltage for VTT, which is to what I was referring. So it is an actual voltage. Perhaps I shouldn't have used shorthand, but it exists.
> 
> The source is below, which someone recently sent me when I asked about the VTT-related voltage.
> http://www.tweaktown.com/guides/6755/intel-core-i7-5960x-extreme-edition-s-spec-qfra-cpu-overclocking-guide/index3.html


Quote:


> DRAM VTT Voltage: This is the VTT, which is the termination voltage for the DDR. This should be half of the DDR voltage. This should automatically be half of the DDR voltage, but if you are encountering instability at higher DDR voltage, you can try to increase this like 0.001v above half the DDR voltage.


Do all haswell-e boards have a ddr termination voltage? My haswell board sure doesn't. Elsewhere I've read that "VTT means IO", but that doesn't seem especially helpful.

I guess I just have no idea what people mean when they say VTT voltage. But a lot of early haswell guides do use the term.


----------



## QuacK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Do all haswell-e boards have a ddr termination voltage? My haswell board sure doesn't. Elsewhere I've read that "VTT means IO", but that doesn't seem especially helpful.
> 
> I guess I just have no idea what people mean when they say VTT voltage. But a lot of early haswell guides do use the term.




My Gigabyte SOC Force uses dram termination voltage too. I always keep it just a little above half of the ram voltage.


----------



## Benjiw

I'm not sure what to make of this but I lowered my RAM frequency to 1866mhz and so far my BSoD issue has gone away, I cannot get my ram to boot at it's XMP setting 2400mhz but I haven't touched the overclocking settings in my bios properly to manage it. Does haswell not like high speed ram?


----------



## jdorje

High ram speed may require a fresh overclock. In particular sa voltage may need to be raised.


----------



## stargate125645

Any thoughts on my stability testing temperatures of mid-70s...?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> There is a voltage for VTT, which is to what I was referring. So it is an actual voltage. Perhaps I shouldn't have used shorthand, but it exists.
> 
> The source is below, which someone recently sent me when I asked about the VTT-related voltage.
> http://www.tweaktown.com/guides/6755/intel-core-i7-5960x-extreme-edition-s-spec-qfra-cpu-overclocking-guide/index3.html
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> DRAM VTT Voltage: This is the VTT, which is the termination voltage for the DDR. This should be half of the DDR voltage. This should automatically be half of the DDR voltage, but if you are encountering instability at higher DDR voltage, you can try to increase this like 0.001v above half the DDR voltage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do all haswell-e boards have a ddr termination voltage? My haswell board sure doesn't. Elsewhere I've read that "VTT means IO", but that doesn't seem especially helpful.
> 
> I guess I just have no idea what people mean when they say VTT voltage. But a lot of early haswell guides do use the term.
Click to expand...

It might be an X99 thing only, I don't know. But it's there in my BIOS, like the guide says. And setting it to an explicit value got rid of my game freezes (or something else fixed itself at the same time).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> I'm not sure what to make of this but I lowered my RAM frequency to 1866mhz and so far my BSoD issue has gone away, I cannot get my ram to boot at it's XMP setting 2400mhz but I haven't touched the overclocking settings in my bios properly to manage it. Does haswell not like high speed ram?


I have no problems running at 3200MHz at the stated specifications for my RAM. However, I am not using XMP as I've never had luck with it. I overclock the core first, then the uncore, then the RAM.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> Any thoughts on my stability testing temperatures of mid-70s...?
> It might be an X99 thing only, I don't know. But it's there in my BIOS, like the guide says. And setting it to an explicit value got rid of my game freezes (or something else fixed itself at the same time).
> I have no problems running at 3200MHz at the stated specifications for my RAM. However, I am not using XMP as I've never had luck with it. I overclock the core first, then the uncore, then the RAM.


Would using XMP then changing ram speed and timings manually cause issues? I have done that. Also VTT is on my bios too but didn't fix my issue.


----------



## Benjiw

Okay it's a voltage setting or my windows is corrupt because I just had a crash at 4.8ghz and I know 150% that I'm stable at that clock.


----------



## monohouse

I got a 4790K on a Gigabyte Z87X OC-Force and on it I have 4x8GB Corsair Dominator Platinum CMD16GX3M2A2400C10
using the XMP profile

have BSOD every few days, once I saw IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL and other times SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION

tried to reduce from 4600 mhz to 4400 mhz, no help
tried to increase voltage from 1.24 to 1.265, no help
(1.24 froze the system during prime95 large within less than 5 minutes all the way while increasing to 1.265, at all times program chose FMA3 instructions and that increased my cores temperature to almost 100C, damn intel and their ****ty grease :x - but it was stable for 8 minutes at the end at 1.265V - the point at which the thermal conductivity of the intel ****ty grease allowed the cores to reach 100C)

tried to reduce RING to 4500 and 4400, no help
tried to increase RING voltage, no help
tried to increase RAM voltage from 1.65 to 1.70, no help
tried to increase SA/DIO/AIO by +0.05V and then by +0.1V, no help
right now disabled the XMP profile and running 1333 mhz 1.5V HCI memtest

but throughout the all history ran consistently memtest86 1 full pass it takes around 1:30 hours and it never found any errors

so far stable for a few days at 1333 mhz 1.5V

power supply is a new seasonic platinum-1000

tested now for several hours in 9 concurrent instances of HCI memtest and no BSOD and no errors in RAM reported for 500-660% already

used to have stability problems due to low VRIN, but ever since I increased that to 2.050V they appear to be gone (7-zip benchmark does a good job at detecting that type of stability problem)

I have a cooling system on all the components, water block for CPU, water block for mobo that covers all the CPU MOSFETs + PLX chip + SB, water block for GPU, 2 triple radiators cooling the entire system. San Ace H1011 12 cm fan at full speed directly on the DIMMs, a fan on all capacitors near the CPU, the computer with all parts is a little over a year old

the reason I suspect it's RAM is because CMD16GX3M2A2400C10 is sold as 2x8 and not 4x8 and I read somewhere that the RAM as is sold as 2x8 will guaranteed to work at it's intended XMP but it doesn't mean that 4x8 will, that why I increased voltage to RAM to 1.7V - I thought it need more power to run XMP with 4 modules, I suspect that it may not be that simple and I may need to play timing games with it to stable it at XMP, if it's the RAM that causes the stability problem in the first place - I hope a few minor relaxations to primary timings will help

I have now re-enabled the XMP profile at 1.65V and ran HCI memtest again, so far all 8 instances of 3000 MB have 0 errors and no BSOD and completed over 100%

the problem is that the BSODs don't happen during stressing, I completed a couple of hours of prime95 1344K with temps around 70, HCI memtest does not appear to reflect any stability problem, so if it's not the cpu (prime95) and it's not the RAM, and SA/DIO/AIO are raised by 0.05 and now 0.1, what else could be that destabilizes the system ? what why the destabilization only happens under non-stress conditions ?


----------



## jdorje

Those BSOD's indicate ram errors. Run overnight memtest+. prime95 800-800 with all ram used is also good for crashing on ram errors (26.6 is okay). Try a bit more dram voltage. Double check all the timings on both sticks are what they should be. Supposedly RAMMON is good for that (mostly applicable if your ram sticks are different).


----------



## monohouse

what about the 9 instances of HCI memtest I ran and reached 500-660% ? is that program any good for detecting memory problems ?

actually RAMMON does show a slight inconsistency, the XMP profile reported by RAMMON says frequency is 2285 mhz but BIOS detects that as 2400 mhz, BIOS also runs it at 2T instead of 1T (but isn't that more stable ?), CPU-Z shows 10-12-12-31 but RAMMON shows the spec is 10-12-12-30 at that speed

I went to the BIOS and corrected the timings and set a frequency of 2200 mhz, but had to specify the clocks as in the profile because if I don't the BIOS is trying to automatically reduce the timings ***

running now prime95 800-800 on 25 GB, no errors after 17 hours

any way to disable this BIOS automatic timing tightning BS ? I didn't ask him to do me any RAM timing optimizations, why is he doing it without my asking ?


----------



## SgtRotty

x46 core 1.285/1.296
X46 cache 1.360/1.375
SA +.375 4x4GB 2400 XTrident
Dio, Aio +.150
Input volts 1.920

Currently running these settings on a 4790K with ASUS Z97 AR.
benchmark and XTU stable


----------



## Benjiw

My taskbar items keep flashing now when I watch media online, I'm starting to think my windows install is corrupt so my crashes are just random and not much to do with my overclock at all as everything is currently underclocked.


----------



## jdorje

Definitely possible especially if you've ever run it with unstable ram for any period.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Definitely possible especially if you've ever run it with unstable ram for any period.


I just flashed my bios to the latest ones, EZ update seems to think ones from 2014 are the latest... The only thing I can think of is my uncore ratio has been unstable prior and fluffed my OS install. However with all that said I'm at 4ghz right now and it seems to be behaving itself. and my uncore is at 3.8ghz with 1.347v. What is the stock voltage for uncore? I just don't understand why I can pass IBT AVX on Xtreme stress mode maximum (so tests ram and cpu overclock) but in game it crashes? It doesn't make sense...


----------



## jdorje

Try x264 and valley at the same time.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Try xtu and valley at the same time.


Why both at the same time? Also I don't trust XTU as people keep telling me it's pretty crap, IBT AVX is a difficult test to pass as it stands.


----------



## jdorje

Bah I meant x264.

If it's crashing in games, is the gpu load causing the difference?


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Bah I meant x264.
> 
> If it's crashing in games, is the gpu load causing the difference?


No this card is modded bios and ran perfect on my 5ghz AMD rig, even the memory was fine in that build so it is either a poor setting in my bios by me or something of that nature or maybe my board is faulty.


----------



## triffin

Just wanted to ask if this one is already safe!

g3258 @ 4.2ghz - 1.3V [ Passed x264 - 11hours ] [ prim95 30min latest ver]



http://i.imgur.com/ERAWYYa.png


----------



## monohouse

I ran prime95 800-800 for 17 hours and there were no errors or BSOD after the RAM changes, but HCI memtest also ran stable overnight before the changes :x

the changes I made were reduce memory clock from 2400 to 2200, set all primary and secondary timings exactly to what they should be in the XMP profile and not let the BIOS "optimize" the timings, but I left the last (huge) set of timings at auto, is that a problem ?

nice run triffin, I used to believe G3258 that because it only have 2 core, can run over 5000 mhz easily


----------



## jdorje

Lol 17 hours. I usually do like 15 minutes.


----------



## monohouse

yeah the hottest core didn't exceed 75 C for several hours under supervision so I didn't afraid


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Definitely possible especially if you've ever run it with unstable ram for any period.
> 
> 
> 
> I just flashed my bios to the latest ones, EZ update seems to think ones from 2014 are the latest... The only thing I can think of is my uncore ratio has been unstable prior and fluffed my OS install. However with all that said I'm at 4ghz right now and it seems to be behaving itself. and my uncore is at 3.8ghz with 1.347v. What is the stock voltage for uncore? I just don't understand why I can pass IBT AVX on Xtreme stress mode maximum (so tests ram and cpu overclock) but in game it crashes? It doesn't make sense...
Click to expand...

That uncore voltage seems extremely high... Even for core voltage that is high for 24/7 runs from what I'm using and what I've seen others using. Are you on an older Haswell and not a Haswell-E, perhaps?


----------



## marik123

I been trying to overclock my RAM from 2666mhz to 2800mhz. It will also post and boot into windows and pass super pi 32m, but as soon as I start to do gaming, I get blue screen. Is there any thing I can do to solve this problem?

2666mhz 11-13-12-31 1T @ 1.7v pass all test without any problems, no blue screen
2800mhz 11-14-13-31 2T @ 1.7v pass super pi 32m, memtest86 passed, boot into windows without any problems, but blue screen after running games for 15-30 minutes of play time.
2933mhz 12-14-14-36 2T @ 1.7v pass super pi 32m, memtest86 passed, boot into windows without any problems, but blue screen after running games for 5 minutes and also my benchmark score are much lower than it suppose to be.

Below are my full BIOS settings.

CPU Ratio : All Cores
All Cores = 48
CPU Cache Ratio = 43
BCLK = 100.0
BCLK Ratio = 1
Spread Spectrum = Disabled
CPU OC Fixed mode = Auto
Intel Speed Step = Auto
Intle Turbo Boost = Auto
Filter PLL Frequency = High
Internal PLL Voltage = Auto
PCIE PLL = SB PLL
Long Duration Power Limit = 1000
Long Duration Maintained = Auto
Short Duration Power Limit = 1000
Short Duration Maintained = Auto

DRAM = 2800Mhz
DRAM Performance Mode = Auto
Timing = 11-14-13-31 2T

FIVR Switch Frequency Signature = Auto
FIVR Switch Frequency Offset = Auto
Vcore Voltage Mode = Adaptive
Vcore Adapter = 1.325v
Vcore Voltage additional offset = 0.01
CPU Cache Voltage Mode = Adaptive
CPU Cache Voltage = 1.2v
CPU Cache Offset = 0.001
System Agent Voltage Offset = 0.001
CPU Analog IO Voltage Offset = 0.001
CPU Digital IO Voltage Offset = 0.001
CPU Integrated VR Fault = Auto
CPU Integrated VR Efficiency Mode = Auto

CPU Input Voltage = Fixed
Fixed Voltage = 1.900v
CPU Load Line Calibration = Level 1
CPU Input Offset = +0mv
DRAM Voltage = 1.700v
PCH 1.05V Voltage = 1.082v
PCH 1.5V Voltage = 1.506v


----------



## stargate125645

That seems to be an extremely high RAM voltage versus what I've seen recommended. Are you not using 1.35V RAM?

Have you determined that the few hundred MHz of overclock is worth dropping to a 2T command rate?


----------



## marik123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> That seems to be an extremely high RAM voltage versus what I've seen recommended. Are you not using 1.35V RAM?
> 
> Have you determined that the few hundred MHz of overclock is worth dropping to a 2T command rate?


Based on the benchmark I tested, 2800mhz 11-14-13-31 2T @ 1.7v is the best scores I achieve. The current RAM I have as stock voltage is 1.65v, so adding +0.05v on top of it shouldn't be too much big of a deal given the fact that they can handle up to 1.975v without any problems.


----------



## jdorje

Relatedly, should I run my ram at 1.78V for 2400/11 or 2600/13 or 1.54V for 2400/12?

2400 and 200:1 latency i can achieve at near stock voltage, but after that it falls off a cliff. But I can get either one more boost to speed or to latency with enough voltage.


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marik123*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> That seems to be an extremely high RAM voltage versus what I've seen recommended. Are you not using 1.35V RAM?
> 
> Have you determined that the few hundred MHz of overclock is worth dropping to a 2T command rate?
> 
> 
> 
> Based on the benchmark I tested, 2800mhz 11-14-13-31 2T @ 1.7v is the best scores I achieve. The current RAM I have as stock voltage is 1.65v, so adding +0.05v on top of it shouldn't be too much big of a deal given the fact that they can handle up to 1.975v without any problems.
Click to expand...

Ah, you have DDR3 RAM. My apologies for not reading your signature rig correctly.

I am surprised that the modest increase in RAM frequency and a drop to 2T still gave you an increase. I guess the fact that the command rate only applies to the first read helps. Maybe I should try 2T and a higher frequency for my DDR4.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> That uncore voltage seems extremely high... Even for core voltage that is high for 24/7 runs from what I'm using and what I've seen others using. Are you on an older Haswell and not a Haswell-E, perhaps?


It's a 4670k i5 I've lowered the voltage to 1.4v now and the uncore is unchanged, I lowered my RAM to 1333mhz and it passed IBT AVX again but my GPU drivers crashed several times.


----------



## marik123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> Ah, you have DDR3 RAM. My apologies for not reading your signature rig correctly.
> 
> I am surprised that the modest increase in RAM frequency and a drop to 2T still gave you an increase. I guess the fact that the command rate only applies to the first read helps. Maybe I should try 2T and a higher frequency for my DDR4.


The other thing you can look at is to use the frequency your RAM runs at, divide by the CAS Latency.

For example.

2400 @ CL10 (10-12-11-31 1T) = 2400 / 10 = 240 performance index <===== 3rd fastest (This was using my old Gskill DDR3 2400 16gb (2x8gb) RAM with Samsung MCS, won't do more than 2500mhz so I swap this ram to my secondary rig.)
2666 @ CL11 (11-13-12-31 1T) = 242 <=== 2nd fastest 100% stable (Now stuck at this setting for now, using Hynix MFR 2x8gb Team xtreem DDR3 2666







)
2800 @ CL11 (11-14-13-31 2T) = 254 <=== Fastest setting and confirmed by my test benchmark but blue screened during gaming even though super pi 32m and memtest86 passed








2800 @ CL12 (12-14-14-36 2T) = 233 <=== 2nd Slowest, and still blue screen in games.
2933 @ CL12 (12-14-14-36 2T) = 244 <=== Slowest of all and still blue screen in games, don't know why, even though 244 performance index?









The highest voltage I tried is 1.7v. Anything higher than 1.7v will cause performance degradation or sometimes refuse to boot.


----------



## jdorje

Why are you using ibt? It pretty much only requires core voltage.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Why are you using ibt? It pretty much only requires core voltage.


Not true, it tests memory pretty well too going from my experience with it and overclocking NB and memory on my AMD?


----------



## jdorje

Nothing crashes more reliably on my 4690k than x264.

In theory you can use different p95 fft sizes to stress different voltages.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Nothing crashes more reliably on my 4690k than x264.
> 
> In theory you can use different p95 fft sizes to stress different voltages.


Seems my ram is the issue I'm having, I'm running lower voltages across the board but more voltage and higher timings than stock and it's passing IBT without that blasted BSoD so yeah, RAM is causing my issue it seems right now.


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> That uncore voltage seems extremely high... Even for core voltage that is high for 24/7 runs from what I'm using and what I've seen others using. Are you on an older Haswell and not a Haswell-E, perhaps?
> 
> 
> 
> It's a 4670k i5 I've lowered the voltage to 1.4v now and the uncore is unchanged, I lowered my RAM to 1333mhz and it passed IBT AVX again but my GPU drivers crashed several times.
Click to expand...

Sorry, I don't know what else to suggest besides a full driver clean sweep and reinstall and/or new Windows install.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> Sorry, I don't know what else to suggest besides a full driver clean sweep and reinstall and/or new Windows install.


My flashing icons seem to be gone now I've relaxed timings on my ram and given them more voltage while also adjusting a few different settings in the DRAM timing option on my asus board I'm currently running 4.8ghz 1.44v (still lowering it yet so it will change) my uncore is 4.4ghz 1.35v and my ram is set to 2400mhz 11-14-14-32-1 1.76v. It's passed 18 out of 20 runs at maximum with no BSoD, no driver crashes or anything to that nature, I set the voltage to 1.65v on my ram as they're rated but it instantly failed IBT AVX maximum with a 2.9xxxxxxx result. So I think my ram is being a pain which is upsetting because I actually had high hopes for it but the whole not booting at XMP settings should of been a good show of how reliable my ram was going to be.

EDIT: Well 15 mins later it's passed with flying colours, 20 runs it pretty taxing I normally just do 10 but I wanted to be super sure this time that my memory and CPU are actually stable. Only thing to do next is to boot up a game and run it for several hours to see if I get a crash.


----------



## monohouse

Benjiw are you sure the video card itself is stable ? video driver crash could also be a video driver software problem, and yeah also RAM problem, funny thing is that I crash on RAM BSOD's when I am playing games and not on video driver, of all 10 BSOD's I had I never saw a video driver crash


----------



## mrgnex

So I started overclocking my 4770k to see how it does (I have a 4790k waiting to beat it) on my Z97X SOC Force. I used this guide and dialed in 4.0 GHz @ 1.1 V. I also disabled any power savings and turbo and set all voltages to their default values (and ram to 1600 MHz of course). But now the cpu is stuck at 2.5 GHz. CPUz says the multiplier is 8-40 but it stays at 25 all the time. What am I doing wrong? I couldn't find anything on the web.

EDIT: At x46 it is stuck at x19... So the higher the overclock the lower the multiplier?


----------



## MaeTroX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgnex*
> 
> So I started overclocking my 4770k to see how it does (I have a 4790k waiting to beat it) on my Z97X SOC Force. I used this guide and dialed in 4.0 GHz @ 1.1 V. I also disabled any power savings and turbo and set all voltages to their default values (and ram to 1600 MHz of course). But now the cpu is stuck at 2.5 GHz. CPUz says the multiplier is 8-40 but it stays at 25 all the time. What am I doing wrong? I couldn't find anything on the web.
> 
> EDIT: At x46 it is stuck at x19... So the higher the overclock the lower the multiplier?


Your issue is that you disabled "Turbo" as far as I know that have to be enabled for the cpu to go above stock settings


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaeTroX*
> 
> Your issue is that you disabled "Turbo" as far as I know that have to be enabled for the cpu to go above stock settings


I have set Turbo Boost to Auto but that doesn't change anything..


----------



## MaeTroX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgnex*
> 
> I have set Turbo Boost to Auto but that doesn't change anything..


Auto? that setting should only have enabled or disable?

I only use asus motherboards so I am not sure how it looks on different ones, but try to set it to enabled instead of auto


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaeTroX*
> 
> Auto? that setting should only have enabled or disable?
> 
> I only use asus motherboards so I am not sure how it looks on different ones, but try to set it to enabled instead of auto


It said that the Auto setting changed the turbo multiplier according to the Base Clock. I think with enabled the multiplier has to be dialed in manually. I set it to enabled and set every turbo core clock to x46 but I have the same problem. Also, the BIOS states that disabled is the optimal setting when overclocking.


----------



## MaeTroX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgnex*
> 
> It said that the Auto setting changed the turbo multiplier according to the Base Clock. I think with enabled the multiplier has to be dialed in manually. I set it to enabled and set every turbo core clock to x46 but I have the same problem. Also, the BIOS states that disabled is the optimal setting when overclocking.


Then I am clueless, possible for you to take some print screens?


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaeTroX*
> 
> Then I am clueless, possible for you to take some print screens?


I cleared CMOS and dialed in the settings again and it worked! It might be that something with the base clock wasnt set to manual, I don't really know. Now lets see what this one can do.

EDIT: Now C-States don't work, I enabled them in the BIOS but the CPU stays at 4.5 GHz..


----------



## Tennobanzai

I'm confused by the wording ASRock uses for adaptive settings,

"Vcore Adaptive Voltage"
"Vcore Voltage Additional Offset"

For example, I have the "Vcore Adaptive Voltage" set to 1.2. This means 1.2 is basically the highest it will go? Then what does "Vcore Voltage Additional Offset" do?


----------



## jdorje

I think the adaptive voltage is an override for the highest power state only. Basically the best of both worlds.

Offset usually means an offset applied to the entire adaptive curve. A negative there can make you crash on idle, and a positive will raise idle power. But with cstates enabled that shouldn't matter much. Unless you need more voltage on the #2 power state this setting isn't that interesting.


----------



## xSneak

is 1.280v safe for the vring voltage? I've read that lower than 1.30v is fine, but someone on here said that it was a dangerous voltage level.

How do I monitor the internal PLL voltage of the cpu? Asrock has it below the cache voltage and describes it as "This voltage will terminate cpu internal PLL for cache frequency overclocking". I have it set on auto but i'm not sure what the asrock mobo is putting it at; the auto setting for vring was 1.331v at stock so I don't trust this board's defaults at all.


----------



## sav4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> I'm confused by the wording ASRock uses for adaptive settings,
> 
> "Vcore Adaptive Voltage"
> "Vcore Voltage Additional Offset"
> 
> For example, I have the "Vcore Adaptive Voltage" set to 1.2. This means 1.2 is basically the highest it will go? Then what does "Vcore Voltage Additional Offset" do?


Which board ?
On my extreme 6 if I have adaptive I can't mod addition from memory, if you do fixed I can add to the fixed voltage if needed.
I found doing fixed to get your overclock dialed in and stable then switch to adaptive for power saving etc benefits
Hope that makes sense


----------



## Napoleon85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Nothing crashes more reliably on my 4690k than x264.
> 
> In theory you can use different p95 fft sizes to stress different voltages.


The Division is the only thing I have found that crashes more than x264. That game beats the snot out of my 4770K and both 780s running at 1440P on Ultra.


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Napoleon85*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Nothing crashes more reliably on my 4690k than x264.
> 
> In theory you can use different p95 fft sizes to stress different voltages.
> 
> 
> 
> The Division is the only thing I have found that crashes more than x264. That game beats the snot out of my 4770K and both 780s running at 1440P on Ultra.
Click to expand...

I don't know that that is an issue with stability. I experience it as well occasionally, and my system is hardly taxed at 1200p on Ultra (though I seem to have a higher tolerance for lower frame rates than most if they are consistent).


----------



## SgtRotty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Napoleon85*
> 
> The Division is the only thing I have found that crashes more than x264. That game beats the snot out of my 4770K and both 780s running at 1440P on Ultra.


are you overclocking the ram on your 780s? if so turn it down a little might help! i had that issue..


----------



## Napoleon85

Nope, RAM on the GPUs is stock and the core is very moderate at 1226. All of my stability issues with The Division were CPU related.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *monohouse*
> 
> Benjiw are you sure the video card itself is stable ? video driver crash could also be a video driver software problem, and yeah also RAM problem, funny thing is that I crash on RAM BSOD's when I am playing games and not on video driver, of all 10 BSOD's I had I never saw a video driver crash


Definetly RAM, no driver crashes since I overvolted my RAM and relaxed the timings, seems the sticks are faulty and I should probably RMA them in april. They will not boot or remain stable when using their XMP profiles on either my AMD or intel rigs so they are the issue I'm having. I've even been able to heavily reduce my voltage to the cpu because of this discovery.


----------



## ottomink

Hi all,

I'm new here, but I felt this was the right place to post. I followed the guide and am having issues with my OC reverting back to stock speeds after being in idle some period of time.

Rig: i5 4690k, AsRock Z97 extreme6, msi gtx 970 gaming 4g, evga supernova 650 W G1 gold rated PSU, evo 212, samsung 500gb ssd, and 2x8GB kingston hyperX fury DDR3 1866

A few days ago I overclocked my cpu up to 4.5 GHz where it seemed stable (ran prime95 for 2 hrs, aida64 for 8 hrs, and intel burn test at very high hitting low 80s celsius). However, my cpu has been set back to stock speeds of 3.5 GHz intermittently when I check.
I have V_core set to 1.12 V, V_ccin/ V_rin = 1.8 V. Have set CPU cache ratio to 35, and have enabled ALL C-states (not sure if this was appropriate).. My temps at 4.5 are in the low 30s at idle, ran in the mid 50s to low 60s during the aida64 run and high 60s during the 2hr prime95 run. I don't believe temperature is the issue here, but maybe I need a higher voltage?

With BIOS it is saved to 4.5 GHz and reads as 4.5 GHz when I restart, but will eventually clock down to 3.5 GHz after booting and being left idle for some time, after which I noticed the stock clock speed (doesn't BSOD or anything). I clocked it down to 4.4 GHz and it's still clocking down. Someone else told me it's because of C-states being enabled, and that when required it will increase to OC speeds, but I ran intel burn test at very high and speed was maintained at stock. Also, I was told to turn ON speedstep, but should this be turned on after the OC is complete and not during stress testing?

Should clock down more or adjust voltages? I appreciate the help, thanks

EDIT: also, settings are set to override for CPU V_core voltage mode (was told to set back to adaptive - but I thought this would lead to unsafe voltages at high usage) and fixed CPU input voltage


----------



## jdorje

You have any overclock software installed?

You sure it's permanently downclocking? Cinebench scores drop? Does voltage (vcore) drop?

I guess you could try disabling cstates and eist in bios and see if anything changes...


----------



## ottomink

I'm using OpenHardwareMonitor, HWinfo64, and real temp for monitoring. Using prime95 v26.6, intel burn test and aida64. Will try what you suggested and report back

EDIT: vcore doesn't change, voltages remain constant all around, along with temperature. As far as I can tell, it's only the clock speed and cache ratio that is changed.


----------



## ottomink

Okay, so I turned ON speedstep, and speeds have dropped to ~800 MHz at idle, but jump back up to OC'd values when I stress.

My only issue at this point is whether to set Vcore voltage to override/manual or adaptive.


----------



## jdorje

Adaptive is strictly better. The difference isn't that big if you have cstates on though.

Why are you using...P95 266 and ibt? That's crazy. Use x264 or another encoding program as your primary stress.


----------



## sav4

@ottomink
Use x264 or real bench if it passes use what ever you use the computer for ie games etc. for stability .
The vcore will stay the same if it's on manual .


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ottomink*
> 
> Okay, so I turned ON speedstep, and speeds have dropped to ~800 MHz at idle, but jump back up to OC'd values when I stress.
> 
> My only issue at this point is whether to set Vcore voltage to override/manual or adaptive.


Set your power state in windows to full performance mode....


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Set your power state in windows to full performance mode....


Or better, don't do that and instead put it on balanced mode.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Or better, don't do that and instead put it on balanced mode.


Umm, that is what he had it on.


----------



## benjamen50

This may be the wrong place to ask but where can I find a 5820K overclocking guide?


----------



## Boogdieb

So I have my 4690k overclocked to 4.5 ghz on 1.21v cooled with a h110i and temps set around low to mid 70's peeking at 80c but only in spikes and only hit that high like once from the looks of it. So far I have only stress tested with prime95 26.6 ran for 10 hours no issues. I'm going to try x264 tonight or tomorrow as I just learned of it by reading this guide. But how does this overclock sound so far?


----------



## jdorje

Those temps are way too high. What's your ambient?

P95 266 is inferior as a primary stress test. Aside from certain fft sizes that may test secondary voltages well, it basically never crashes (no avx2 is a contributor here I'm sure).


----------



## Boogdieb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Those temps are way too high. What's your ambient?
> 
> P95 266 is inferior as a primary stress test. Aside from certain fft sizes that may test secondary voltages well, it basically never crashes (no avx2 is a contributor here I'm sure).


Temp in the room is probably around 20c or so I'd guess. I was running the small fft on prime and had been running for almost 10 hrs. For the most part the temps seemed to stay more towards the low 70's but would bounce up to the 75ish mark at times. Real temp recorded the temp hitting 80c once but it was very early into the test and never really stayed anywhere in that range


----------



## jdorje

Just go run a couple loops of x264 and report back.

And for gods sake stop running small ffts.


----------



## Boogdieb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Just go run a couple loops of x264 and report back.
> 
> And for gods sake stop running small ffts.


I just learned of that test tonight, definitely going to run it a few times as it sounds like a much more realistic test than prime95.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boogdieb*
> 
> I just learned of that test tonight, definitely going to run it a few times as it sounds like a much more realistic test than prime95.


Even so, your core temperatures are high for that test, your clock speed, and ambient temperature, and that voltage. You might want to try and reseat your cooler.


----------



## Boogdieb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> Even so, your core temperatures are high for that test, your clock speed, and ambient temperature, and that voltage. You might want to try and reseat your cooler.


Yea I was wondering how that temp stacked up to what I should be getting. I am downloading x264 right now, but I think I will try to remove the water block and re apply it and see also if that improves anything. I just took a second look at how the backplate is setting on the back of the motherboard and that looks alright I think. Don't know maybe the block isn't on properly?


----------



## Boogdieb

So with the x264 this is kinda what the temps look like, could I still have a cooler issue or is this more reasonable?


----------



## jdorje

That looks about 10 degrees too hot to me. Does pushing down (gently) on the water block/heat sink lower temps? Are fans running on normal mode or silent mode? Is the AIO on intake? Is the airflow blocked in any way? What are the water temps (hwinfo can read this via corsair link)?


----------



## Boogdieb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> That looks about 10 degrees too hot to me. Does pushing down (gently) on the water block/heat sink lower temps? Are fans running on normal mode or silent mode? Is the AIO on intake? Is the airflow blocked in any way? What are the water temps (hwinfo can read this via corsair link)?


Haven't tried to push on the water block at all, fans are controlled by my motherboard, aio is on top of case set as exhaust pulling air over rad and out of case, no blocked airflow, and Corsair link says the h110i is at about 38c.

Edit: pressure on the block don't seem to do anything really.


----------



## Boogdieb

So quick update, I pulled the block off cleaned up old paste (was maybe a tad think but coverage was great actually) and reset the block and it's pretty much still exactly the same. Core 1 bounces between 68-70c, core 2 is 68-69c, core 3 68-69c, core 4 64-65c. Could it just be likely I have a poor silicon chip? Also these I know these temps are not dangerous or anything just trying to make sure all set working well.


----------



## GeneO

Well it could just be non-optimal paste application between the die and IHS.


----------



## jdorje

On my h80i I couldn't get a tight mount with the default hardware - the block wasn't in full contact with the chip. You'd probably notice this as a difference in temperatures between cores. And of course pushing down on the block would improve temps as the contact would become better.


----------



## Boogdieb

Well last night I ran a infinite loop of x264 woke up and it was still running. The temps when I woke up were like 65c with one core near 70c.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> On my h80i I couldn't get a tight mount with the default hardware - the block wasn't in full contact with the chip. You'd probably notice this as a difference in temperatures between cores. And of course pushing down on the block would improve temps as the contact would become better.


Yea there was little to no movement on the block when I applied pressure or tried to move it. Reapplied thermal paste and recounted anyways though to try to rule it out.


----------



## Benjiw

I can't get X264 to run, it just keeps taking me to download AviSynth instead of doing anything...


----------



## Boogdieb

Another update don't know if this will show some more insight on how my system is running. I reverted my cpu settings back to default in bios and ran x264. Temps at stock settings and speeds with my h110i were around 48-50c spending more time in the high 40's. Then I reset my overclock watching the temps closer it seems to stay around 65-65c on the hottest core with just very short jumps to 70, this is core 1 my hottest one. Other 3 cores pretty much stay around the 64-65c range give or take at times.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boogdieb*
> 
> Another update don't know if this will show some more insight on how my system is running. I reverted my cpu settings back to default in bios and ran x264. Temps at stock settings and speeds with my h110i were around 48-500 spending more time in the high 40's. Then I reset my overclock watching the temps closer it seems to stay around 65-65c on the hottest core with just very short jumps to 70, this is core 1 my hottest one. Other 3 cores pretty much stay around the 64-65c range give or take at times.


You have a bad mount there or in need of a delid because those temps are high for stock voltage etc, are you testing on manual voltage or adaptive?


----------



## Boogdieb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> You have a bad mount there or in need of a delid because those temps are high for stock voltage etc, are you testing on manual voltage or adaptive?


Default tests were run on straight default settings in bios so whatever voltage it applies stock (somewhere in the 1.0v range if I remember right via cpuz) the overclocked 4.5 ghz at 1.21v was run using manual voltage. I just re mounted the cooler last night so don't know.


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boogdieb*
> 
> Another update don't know if this will show some more insight on how my system is running. I reverted my cpu settings back to default in bios and ran x264. Temps at stock settings and speeds with my h110i were around 48-500 spending more time in the high 40's. Then I reset my overclock watching the temps closer it seems to stay around 65-65c on the hottest core with just very short jumps to 70, this is core 1 my hottest one. Other 3 cores pretty much stay around the 64-65c range give or take at times.


That's completely normal temps for stock. Must just be some weird voltage scaling. I do recommend a delid though. Otherwise from 70C in x264 you do have one more multiplier at least you can get.


----------



## Boogdieb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> That's completely normal temps for stock. Must just be some weird voltage scaling. I do recommend a delid though. Otherwise from 70C in x264 you do have one more multiplier at least you can get.


I've watched a few delid tutorials but still have to admit the whole process looks sorta scary to me. I might try to push an extra ghz out of it but also at the same time 4.5 ghz is decent I guess considering this is a gaming machine.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> That's completely normal temps for stock. Must just be some weird voltage scaling. I do recommend a delid though. Otherwise from 70C in x264 you do have one more multiplier at least you can get.


I

Thought stock was around the 1.1v area? I'm running bare die but my chip before delid never hit 70c at stock and for me to have 70c I need 1.3v now on bare die.also those temps given are with IBT AVX maximum.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> I Thought stock was around the 1.1v area? I'm running bare die but my chip before delid never hit 70c at stock and for me to have 70c I need 1.3v now on bare die.also those temps given are with IBT AVX maximum.


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> I
> 
> Thought stock was around the 1.1v area? I'm running bare die but my chip before delid never hit 70c at stock and for me to have 70c I need 1.3v now on bare die.also those temps given are with IBT AVX maximum.


I don't understand your question. He didn't say his stock voltage.

My 4690k at stock pre delid on 20C ambients with an h80i and ~1.11V vid was about 56C under x264.

After delid it barely breaks 40, lol. I might have improved my cooling in other ways though.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> I don't understand your question. He didn't say his stock voltage.
> 
> My 4690k at stock pre delid on 20C ambients with an h80i and ~1.11V vid was about 56C under x264.
> 
> After delid it barely breaks 40, lol. I might have improved my cooling in other ways though.


Man x264 is a pain, if insta freezes on instability without showing a result to conclude what is actually going wrong, so I dunno if I'm fixing the issue or making it worse...


----------



## jdorje

Insta freeze with no bsod usually means uncore voltage for me.

But bsod doesn't really tell me anything anyway. The p95 voltage-stressing methodology can help narrow down what voltage is wrong, but ultimately it's a matter of guessing.

Except 90% of the time it's vcore of course.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Insta freeze with no bsod usually means uncore voltage for me.
> 
> But bsod doesn't really tell me anything anyway. The p95 voltage-stressing methodology can help narrow down what voltage is wrong, but ultimately it's a matter of guessing.
> 
> Except 90% of the time it's vcore of course.


With IBT it's easier, under 3.xxxxxxxx means not enough voltage, over is usually memory issues or something of that nature. I'm still learning this chip, but I fear my boredom will get the better of me and I'll replace it with a 4790k soon. 4.8ghz is plenty for this little i5 but it's taking more than 1.4v to make it stable or one of my other settings is fluffed because I did have it IBT stable and both IBT and x264 seem to require the same voltage.


----------



## sav4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boogdieb*
> 
> I've watched a few delid tutorials but still have to admit the whole process looks sorta scary to me. I might try to push an extra ghz out of it but also at the same time 4.5 ghz is decent I guess considering this is a gaming machine.


Temps are normal for haswell
This guy has some delide prototypes maybe ask if he has any left you will just have to give him some feedback .
http://www.overclock.net/t/1571487/make-my-own-cpu-cooler/90#post_24998182


----------



## Boogdieb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sav4*
> 
> Temps are normal for haswell
> This guy has some delide prototypes maybe ask if he has any left you will just have to give him some feedback .
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1571487/make-my-own-cpu-cooler/90#post_24998182


Awesome I will look into this. So I have another question. Couple days ago I ran x264 all night while I slept like guide said. I was overclocked to 4.5ghz at 1.21v woke up and it was still running successfully. So yesterday I went into the UEFI on my Asus Z97A and I wanted to set the voltage to adaptive for lower temps at idle. I set to adaptive and set the cpu turbo voltage to 1.21v. Today I decided to run a quick stress test to check up on temps and I got a BSOD. So does this mean the overclock is unstable or is crashing while having adaptive voltage enabled on a stress test not something to worry about. Ive successfully completed several 3dmark firestrike benchmarks while at adaptive at 1.21 turbo voltage no problem.


----------



## jdorje

You don't need any special tool to delid haswell. The vice only method is mature and completely safe.

Read the op of delidded club thread. If that's not enough maybe I'll write something up.


----------



## QuacK

This is a realbench screenshot of my score at 4.9GHz.
At this core speed I still needed only 1.8v input voltage to pass the benchmark.
If i lower it or set it higher by even just 0.010v it will fail. If I change cache voltage just a little bit, it will fail also.

Now here I finally have a screenshot for Realbench @ 5GHz



For 5GHz to pass the benchmark I had to raise input all the way up to 2.270 in the bios which gave me 2.304v under full load.
Also I had to raise IOD /IOA by 0.24 which somehow translates to a 1.265 system agent voltage (dont know if anyone else has this kind of thing on a Gigabyte SOC Force)

I tested my input voltage in 0.010 increments from 1.780 set in bios.
Took me a ****load of time to get from 4.9GHz to 5, but im trying to find out why it needs so much more input voltage at 5GHz. So I can try to lower it, because I dont really wanna keep it at 2.3v and I dont believe this should be necessary for a 5GHz overclock since 4.9GHz still runs fine with 1.8v input 









I tried:

Lowering cache multiplier
lowering cache voltage
higher cache multiplier,
higher cache voltage
Lowering Ram speed and voltages

But it will not pass with anything less than 2.304v input voltage along with the other voltage settings you can see in the screenshot.

Am I missing something here or is this just some strange chip I got here? lol








And also, anyone might know why my score result at 4.9GHz is like 40000 higher than the 5GHz benchmark run?


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuacK*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a realbench screenshot of my score at 4.9GHz.
> At this core speed I still needed only 1.8v input voltage to pass the benchmark.
> If i lower it or set it higher by even just 0.010v it will fail. If I change cache voltage just a little bit, it will fail also.
> 
> Now here I finally have a screenshot for Realbench @ 5GHz
> 
> 
> 
> For 5GHz to pass the benchmark I had to raise input all the way up to 2.270 in the bios which gave me 2.304v under full load.
> Also I had to raise IOD /IOA by 0.24 which somehow translates to a 1.265 system agent voltage (dont know if anyone else has this kind of thing on a Gigabyte SOC Force)
> 
> I tested my input voltage in 0.010 increments from 1.780 set in bios.
> Took me a ****load of time to get from 4.9GHz to 5, but im trying to find out why it needs so much more input voltage at 5GHz. So I can try to lower it, because I dont really wanna keep it at 2.3v and I dont believe this should be necessary for a 5GHz overclock since 4.9GHz still runs fine with 1.8v input
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried:
> 
> Lowering cache multiplier
> lowering cache voltage
> higher cache multiplier,
> higher cache voltage
> Lowering Ram speed and voltages
> 
> But it will not pass with anything less than 2.304v input voltage along with the other voltage settings you can see in the screenshot.
> 
> Am I missing something here or is this just some strange chip I got here? lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And also, anyone might know why my score result at 4.9GHz is like 40000 higher than the 5GHz benchmark run?


You need over 1.4V for 4.9 GHz? That will kill your chip right?
The 1.35V I needed was too much I thought.


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> That looks about 10 degrees too hot to me. Does pushing down (gently) on the water block/heat sink lower temps? Are fans running on normal mode or silent mode? Is the AIO on intake? Is the airflow blocked in any way? What are the water temps (hwinfo can read this via corsair link)?


Why are those too high given how far away it is from the maximum per Intel? Is it because it is only a 4-core? My temperatures on a Noctua NH-D15S are high 60s under any stress testing I've tried (I've not messed with small FFTs), with infrequent peaks in the low 70s, but I have a 6-core with hyperthreading enabled when I test. Keep in mind he has an AIO watercooler, so temperatures won't be as low as a custom loop and will be similar to the top-end air coolers.

Edit: Or is he delidded and I missed it?


----------



## QuacK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgnex*
> 
> [/spoiler]
> 
> You need over 1.4V for 4.9 GHz? That will kill your chip right?
> The 1.35V I needed was too much I thought.


If I would use Prime or IBT at this voltage then yes, that would kill my chip.
Thats why I switched to using Realbench to get stable for my use, also because I noticed if it can pass a realbench run, I rarely get any bsod's with gaming or anything else.

With the voltages im using now (1.44v vcore and 2.3 input) im still a few degrees under 80 degrees during gaming, and usually I just game for 2 hours or 3 at most so shouldnt be much of a problem I think.
But I do want to try to lower mainly the input voltage,and if possible vcore. When gaming, Vcore doesn't goes over 1.428v at these settings, but Realbench spikes it up to 1.44v.

Im just really wondering why at 4.9GHz I can use 1.8v input but at 5GHz I need so much more for just 100mhz more. Im thinking it can't be right but ill have to test more I guess. Or maybe im at the end and this is as good as it can get for 5GHz passing realbench, I dunno lol


----------



## Boogdieb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> Why are those too high given how far away it is from the maximum per Intel? Is it because it is only a 4-core? My temperatures on a Noctua NH-D15S are high 60s under any stress testing I've tried (I've not messed with small FFTs), with infrequent peaks in the low 70s, but I have a 6-core with hyperthreading enabled when I test. Keep in mind he has an AIO watercooler, so temperatures won't be as low as a custom loop and will be similar to the top-end air coolers.
> 
> Edit: Or is he delidded and I missed it?


I didn't delid, I may in the future though. I think my temps are just how my chip runs to be honest. With total default settings in bios when I stress on x264 my temps only hit the high 40'school to very low 50'speed and ove been told that normal. It's just once I put an overclock on the chip I get higher temps (know thatso normal but sounds like I may be a tad higher than normal expected temp increase for the volts and clock.) At 4.5 ghz 1.21v I get in the mid 60's to hottest core being around 70c.


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> Why are those too high given how far away it is from the maximum per Intel? Is it because it is only a 4-core? My temperatures on a Noctua NH-D15S are high 60s under any stress testing I've tried (I've not messed with small FFTs), with infrequent peaks in the low 70s, but I have a 6-core with hyperthreading enabled when I test. Keep in mind he has an AIO watercooler, so temperatures won't be as low as a custom loop and will be similar to the top-end air coolers.
> 
> Edit: Or is he delidded and I missed it?


Well the temps are fine if you don't overclock. I just guess they are hotter than they should be from his setup.


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> Why are those too high given how far away it is from the maximum per Intel? Is it because it is only a 4-core? My temperatures on a Noctua NH-D15S are high 60s under any stress testing I've tried (I've not messed with small FFTs), with infrequent peaks in the low 70s, but I have a 6-core with hyperthreading enabled when I test. Keep in mind he has an AIO watercooler, so temperatures won't be as low as a custom loop and will be similar to the top-end air coolers.
> 
> Edit: Or is he delidded and I missed it?
> 
> 
> 
> Well the temps are fine if you don't overclock. I just guess they are hotter than they should be from his setup.
Click to expand...

So would you call mine high, then? What part of his setup makes you consider them high? That's what I was asking before.


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> So would you call mine high, then? What part of his setup makes you consider them high? That's what I was asking before.


I have no idea your voltage or clock so no clue on that. And I don't really know 5820k (?) cooling.

He said he was running a 4690k at [email protected] with an h110i and was maxing around 70C under x264. Based on my own 4690k that I've run at [email protected] with an h80i (pre-delid) I said I thought that looked high (can't compare that any more, but post delid I'm about 55C on those settings). But he then dropped it down to stock and the temps looked a lot more like what I'd expect so I figured I must be wrong.

Small things that you don't think to mention can make a big difference on cooling obviously. AIO on intake versus exhaust makes a huge difference in gaming temps (you always want intake basically). Change in ambient can make a proportional difference. Any time I write down a number I try to normalize it to a 20C ambient first. But some people have 40C ambients and that changes their 70C to 90C.


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> So would you call mine high, then? What part of his setup makes you consider them high? That's what I was asking before.
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea your voltage or clock so no clue on that. And I don't really know 5820k (?) cooling.
> 
> He said he was running a 4690k at [email protected] with an h110i and was maxing around 70C under x264. Based on my own 4690k that I've run at [email protected] with an h80i (pre-delid) I said I thought that looked high (can't compare that any more, but post delid I'm about 55C on those settings). But he then dropped it down to stock and the temps looked a lot more like what I'd expect so I figured I must be wrong.
> 
> Small things that you don't think to mention can make a big difference on cooling obviously. AIO on intake versus exhaust makes a huge difference in gaming temps (you always want intake basically). Change in ambient can make a proportional difference. Any time I write down a number I try to normalize it to a 20C ambient first. But some people have 40C ambients and that changes their 70C to 90C.
Click to expand...

That explanation is more what I was getting at. I didn't know the basis for your comment, so it's hard to gauge how to apply it to my situation (or if I need to). I didn't think those temperatures seemed overly bad, personally, so I wanted more information from your perspective.

(As for my rig, all the info is in my signature rig setup. To save you some clicks, I am using 1.23V for core. Given my 6-core processor vs. your/his 4-core, that I am using high-end air [roughly equivalent to AIO water], and am at higher frequencies, I would presume my temperatures are fine.)


----------



## Boogdieb

Ok so i think there's an issue with my overclock. Even though I can run the stability test just fine at 4.5 at 1.21v I noticed that when I go into a game or something my graphics card down clocks itself at that voltage. But if I up them to say like 1.25v it don't seem to do that. Can not enough volts but being at the cusp cause something like this where the processor acts up?


----------



## jdorje

That would usually show in benchmarks.


----------



## Boogdieb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> That would usually show in benchmarks.


Only benchmark I've ran on it so far is 3d mark firestrike. Physic's score is around 9000.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boogdieb*
> 
> Only benchmark I've ran on it so far is 3d mark firestrike. Physic's score is around 9000.


Your card overclock is probably the issue not your cpu, I've not encountered this problem personally,


----------



## Boogdieb

Yea it wasn't the overclock on the card or the cpu. It looks like it was some settings in my nvidia control panel that had gotten changed.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boogdieb*
> 
> Yea it wasn't the overclock on the card or the cpu. It looks like it was some settings in my nvidia control panel that had gotten changed.


Ah I see, love the avatar btw, that anime was mega trippy, Doesn't matter what I do with my overclock, x264 crashes it pretty much instantly, I only managed to get to 90% once before BSoD so I'll rock 4.7ghz until summer when I'll have a bit more free time. Doing my hardline tubing today in a few hours and shoe horning in a monsta 360mm rad for giggles.


----------



## Boogdieb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Ah I see, love the avatar btw, that anime was mega trippy, Doesn't matter what I do with my overclock, x264 crashes it pretty much instantly, I only managed to get to 90% once before BSoD so I'll rock 4.7ghz until summer when I'll have a bit more free time. Doing my hardline tubing today in a few hours and shoe horning in a monsta 360mm rad for giggles.


Yea it was an awesome video. Hopefully your new loop works out for you. I want to do a custom loop someday


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boogdieb*
> 
> Yea it was an awesome video. Hopefully your new loop works out for you. I want to do a custom loop someday


Once you go custom, you never go back honestly lol, here's my girlfriends loop, we finished it 2 days ago, I mounted the cpu block but she did the tubing runs and added the coolant and all that jazz. Proud moment lol.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## boomerzangs

So I got a sweet deal on a 4790k and installed it this last week. I tried overclocking it today. It seems to be an average overclocking chip (the temps are a little high, I won't be able to go above 1.3vcore on air with mild/moderate ambient temps). Right now I'm trying a long test with x264 encoder V2 (100 loops) with a 46x core mult., 40x uncore mult. and 1.26vcore which seems to be stable (I'm about 3 hours in).

One oddity I've encountered though today, is that instead of BSOD'ing outright the H264 encoder is crashing. It gives me the option to close the program or debug. If I debug it continues to run the x264 stability test, sometimes crashing again, sometimes not but still not BSOD'ing. I've only BSOD'd once today and that was after it crashed. It does go away when i increase the vcore voltage, so I'm assuming its related to the stability of the overclock, but I'm wondering if it could be indicative of something else.

Has anyone else encountered this? Is there any way to know what specifically is causing the problem?

I never encountered this with my 4690k, it would always just BSOD, so very odd.


----------



## KennethO

You could try reinstalling x264. Maybe it was a corrupt install.

For me BSODs were core related for the most part and crashes/freezes were uncore. Maybe try increasing the uncore voltage a tad. Like .150-.200 or something. It won't effect temps.

Ram at 1600 or something higher? SAgent may not like the overclock if your also running at like a 2400 ram clock.it may need a little power too.

Gl.


----------



## boomerzangs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KennethO*
> 
> You could try reinstalling x264. Maybe it was a corrupt install.
> 
> For me BSODs were core related for the most part and crashes/freezes were uncore. Maybe try increasing the uncore voltage a tad. Like .150-.200 or something. It won't effect temps.
> 
> Ram at 1600 or something higher? SAgent may not like the overclock if your also running at like a 2400 ram clock.it may need a little power too.
> 
> Gl.


I agree that because I run a full 4 DIMMs of 2133MHz ram that my IMC is likely a source of instability. Whether that is specifically what is causing the problem I haven't been able to figure out. I read that a max safe voltage for system agent voltage is 1.3.Upping the SA voltage has let me get further before i encounter the encoder crashing.

so i redownloaded the x264 and ran it again. I got a two 124 BSOD's (either VTT or vcore related per the BSOD tables i've found online) before encountering the encoder crashing instead of the system BSOD'ing. I've been upping the system agent voltage (currently at 1.2 and I'm about to quit touching that and start increasing vcore again) for both the BSOD's and when the encoder is crashing. I will see how vcore affects this problem later.

Ran out of time this weekend. I had to reapply the thermal paste because I didn't put enough on the first time. My temps were way too high for the vcore I was at (like 86 degrees with x264 at like 1.26vcore). Once I did that my temps dropped by like 13-14 degrees C at load lol. Whoops.

EDIT: so it seems that it is vcore related for now, as increasing vcore is eliminating the problem (stable 47x core mult at 1.31 vcore). I'm going to test with the SA voltage set back to auto in the BIOS to see if its actually doing anything for me. I guess for now I'll assume its vcore related until I run out of thermal headroom


----------



## QuacK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boomerzangs*
> 
> I agree that because I run a full 4 DIMMs of 2133MHz ram that my IMC is likely a source of instability. Whether that is specifically what is causing the problem I haven't been able to figure out. I read that a max safe voltage for system agent voltage is 1.3.Upping the SA voltage has let me get further before i encounter the encoder crashing.
> 
> so i redownloaded the x264 and ran it again. I got a two 124 BSOD's (either VTT or vcore related per the BSOD tables i've found online) before encountering the encoder crashing instead of the system BSOD'ing. I've been upping the system agent voltage (currently at 1.2 and I'm about to quit touching that and start increasing vcore again) for both the BSOD's and when the encoder is crashing. I will see how vcore affects this problem later.
> 
> Ran out of time this weekend. I had to reapply the thermal paste because I didn't put enough on the first time. My temps were way too high for the vcore I was at (like 86 degrees with x264 at like 1.26vcore). Once I did that my temps dropped by like 13-14 degrees C at load lol. Whoops.
> 
> EDIT: so it seems that it is vcore related for now, as increasing vcore is eliminating the problem (stable 47x core mult at 1.31 vcore). I'm going to test with the SA voltage set back to auto in the BIOS to see if its actually doing anything for me. I guess for now I'll assume its vcore related until I run out of thermal headroom


I think it might be you need more VTT.
When I'm trying to tweak my ram I start getting x124 whea's.

Instead of pushing more and more Vcore you can also lower your ram speed to see if its ram / IMC related.


----------



## mrgnex

Quick question: What is a safe uncore/ring voltage?


----------



## QuacK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgnex*
> 
> Quick question: What is a safe uncore/ring voltage?


I believe Max 1.35v on air but for 24/7 try to stay between 1.2v - 1.25v


----------



## boomerzangs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuacK*
> 
> I think it might be you need more VTT.
> When I'm trying to tweak my ram I start getting x124 whea's.
> 
> Instead of pushing more and more Vcore you can also lower your ram speed to see if its ram / IMC related.


So the long test (50 loops in x264) I did last night with the System Agent voltage set back to auto and vcore set to 1.32 passed without any failures or encoder crashes. So I don't think adding any other voltages are going to be useful at least for now. I guess I could experiment with lowering vcore and raising SA, and digital and analog I/O to see if I can find stability that way. But I do seem to have a stable system at 4.7 GHz without adding voltage to anything other than vcore. This was a very interesting overclocking experience, thats for sure.

Its a bummer though because I'm approaching max temps at 1.32 vcore with a 47x multiplier. I want to push it further but I don't have the thermal headroom with my air cooler.


----------



## cincgr

Hey everyone,
I decided to give it a go on my 4690k and I managed 4.4ghz at 1.250vcore
I have some questions though : should I leave the c3/c6/c7 states enabled? what about eist and the rest of the settings ? I am using a z97x gaming 5 gigabyte mobo.


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cincgr*
> 
> Hey everyone,
> I decided to give it a go on my 4690k and I managed 4.4ghz at 1.250vcore
> I have some questions though : should I leave the c3/c6/c7 states enabled? what about eist and the rest of the settings ? I am using a z97x gaming 5 gigabyte mobo.


Enable every power saving feature. Doesn't hurt anything. If it becomes unstable just give it a tad more vcore.


----------



## cincgr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgnex*
> 
> Enable every power saving feature. Doesn't hurt anything. If it becomes unstable just give it a tad more vcore.


Thanks for the fast reply,
alright, I am going to enable the cstates, what about turbo boost? Should I enable it ? the default settings are at 39 for each core, should I change anything?


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cincgr*
> 
> Thanks for the fast reply,
> alright, I am going to enable the cstates, what about turbo boost? Should I enable it ? the default settings are at 39 for each core, should I change anything?


I have it disabled. If I enable it and set the multiplier to anything higher than my current clockspeed (lower isn't useful I'd imagine) it won't even post. You could try fiddling with it and get it working but I haven't cracked the code yet. Won't make any significant difference I think.


----------



## cincgr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgnex*
> 
> I have it disabled. If I enable it and set the multiplier to anything higher than my current clockspeed (lower isn't useful I'd imagine) it won't even post. You could try fiddling with it and get it working but I haven't cracked the code yet. Won't make any significant difference I think.


Thanks a bunch for your help !
I would gild you if we were on reddit now !


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cincgr*
> 
> Thanks a bunch for your help !
> I would gild you if we were on reddit now !


Haha no problem, glad to help. You could always throw me some rep


----------



## cincgr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgnex*
> 
> Haha no problem, glad to help. You could always throw me some rep


Btw, I am using a cm hyper 212 evo and my max temps @ 4.4 while stress testing with x264 were 79c on the hottest core. Does that sound good ?
ps : I rep'd you


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cincgr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mrgnex*
> 
> Haha no problem, glad to help. You could always throw me some rep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, I am using a cm hyper 212 evo and my max temps @ 4.4 while stress testing with x264 were 79c on the hottest core. Does that sound good ?
> ps : I rep'd you
Click to expand...

Were they consistently at that temperature or was that the occasional peak? What are you using to monitor the core temperatures? That's probably the highest I would let it be at intermittent times, though I'm sure others would suggest it be lower. I just am not sure it is possible given the cooler you are using.


----------



## cincgr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> Were they consistently at that temperature or was that the occasional peak? That's probably the highest I would let it be, though I'm sure others would suggest it be lower. I just am not sure it is possible given the cooler you are using.


Yes 79c was a peak temperature with avg temp of around 75-76c.
I am using realtemp gt
UPDATE : I lowered the vcore from 1.235 to 1.190 and after 1 loop of x264 max temp on the hottest core was 72c with an avg of 68-70c. I think I found the sweet spot. I am of course going to leave x264 running overnight for 50 loops to ensure the oc is stable.
UPDATE2 : 1.190 Didn't work and crashen on x264 within an hour. I put it back to 1.250 and it run stable for 45 loops all night. Going to run p95 for a couple of hours as well to be sure.


----------



## cincgr

It looks like I've run into a problem.
Sometimes when I shut down the computer, when I try to start it it fails to boot.
After a couple of tries it starts up ! I really don't know why it is doing that, I've run x264 for 64loops total and I was fine.
Is there any chance my power supply isn't enough ? I'm using a chieftec 750w.
Is there something wrong with my overclock ?
can someone help me out?


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cincgr*
> 
> It looks like I've run into a problem.
> Sometimes when I shut down the computer, when I try to start it it fails to boot.
> After a couple of tries it starts up ! I really don't know why it is doing that, I've run x264 for 64loops total and I was fine.
> Is there any chance my power supply isn't enough ? I'm using a chieftec 750w.
> Is there something wrong with my overclock ?
> can someone help me out?


Could you fill in your rig builder so we can all see your specs? My ROG board does this it it's normally memory related.


----------



## cincgr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Could you fill in your rig builder so we can all see your specs? My ROG board does this it it's normally memory related.


I filled in the details for my rig.
I shut it down last night and today it booted no problem.
I do not know if it's gonna happen again but I hope not.
from a quick google search some say this failure to boot and then success is normal(?!?)
Any answers are appreciated !


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cincgr*
> 
> I filled in the details for my rig.
> I shut it down last night and today it booted no problem.
> I do not know if it's gonna happen again but I hope not.
> from a quick google search some say this failure to boot and then success is normal(?!?)
> Any answers are appreciated !


Could possibly be a voltage setting or something, I've no experience with gigabyte boards from intel so any info I can offer might not apply. Sorry I can't be of any use.


----------



## cincgr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Could possibly be a voltage setting or something, I've no experience with gigabyte boards from intel so any info I can offer might not apply. Sorry I can't be of any use.


Hasn't done that again since I posted that, and that includes a full night of it being off. Maybe it was a coincidence?
If it persists and does that often I may lower the oc.


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cincgr*
> 
> Hasn't done that again since I posted that, and that includes a full night of it being off. Maybe it was a coincidence?
> If it persists and does that often I may lower the oc.


I have this problem sometimes as well. It fails to boot a couple of times and then prompts me to either reset to default or enter the bios. I then choose the latter and it boots just fine.


----------



## cincgr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgnex*
> 
> I have this problem sometimes as well. It fails to boot a couple of times and then prompts me to either reset to default or enter the bios. I then choose the latter and it boots just fine.


I mean it is rather annoying but I could live with that if it occurs 2-3 times a month.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

-delete-


----------



## MaLiXs

I'm again in overclocking mode!

I've just got a 4690k!

for now it run at 4.6ghz 1.3v vcore 1.8 input in override mode. the rest is fixed and mostly stock


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cincgr*
> 
> It looks like I've run into a problem.
> Sometimes when I shut down the computer, when I try to start it it fails to boot.
> After a couple of tries it starts up ! I really don't know why it is doing that, I've run x264 for 64loops total and I was fine.
> Is there any chance my power supply isn't enough ? I'm using a chieftec 750w.
> Is there something wrong with my overclock ?
> can someone help me out?


Go back to stock and verify that it runs at stock first. After that narrow down what causes the issue by adjusting one by one the changes you made overall. Could be RAM, GPU too, etc.


----------



## cincgr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Go back to stock and verify that it runs at stock first. After that narrow down what causes the issue by adjusting one by one the changes you made overall. Could be RAM, GPU too, etc.


Hasn't done that since, I've been running stable at 4.4Ghz for the time being with my max temps in-game maxing out at 65c and my idle temps around 30-33c which is pretty ok.
It never shut down since the incident I referred to in my previous post.


----------



## PalominoCreek

Hello guys, been a while, I used to OC my CPU but kinda stopped bothering because temps were really high, mostly due to my already dried out thermal paste lol. I switched thermal paste and now my temps are more than fine so I got back into OC'ing.

I followed this guide, downloaded the x264 tool and did a bunch of tests. My initial voltage on the CPU was 1.275 at 42, which is pretty bonkers. I decided I'd lower the voltage and test, after like two weeks of testing overnight I reached a stable voltage. 1.195V, I passed the test twice (just to be sure) 12 hours, 16 threads, normal priority. 12 hours amounts to roughly 60 loops on my rig, so I assumed that after 24 total hours of testing at that voltage without a crash it'd be stable enough.

Well, I thought so too but since then it has on me twice while playing games. It just did for the second time a few minutes ago while I was playing Overwatch, the error message this time was "whea uncorrectable error". Can't remember what was the error message the first time, it was around two weeks ago.

I actually tried Prime but as soon as I started the test temps went up to over 88C, almost reaching 90C, I immediatly stopped it. I'm not sure what test am I supposed to try on Prime95, I probably used the wrong one. Maybe I could try a different kind of test with Prime? See if it changes anything, but x264 has either lied to me or there's another issue with my PC that makes me crash randomly.

My OC is still at a mild 42, my input voltage is at 1.900V, my uncore clock is at stock 34 with a 1.170V randomly keyed in (honestly never really tested this one, I just assume that voltage is enough), my GPU is not currently overclocked, my RAM is not overclocked (stock 1600Mhz) and uh not sure what else do you need to know, just ask in any case.


----------



## ReDXfiRe

I have a question.

First of all I have z87m d3h gigabyte motherboard and a i5 4670k processor. Before doing manual overclock I've used Gigabyte Easy Tune Auto Tune Overclock and it did the test and it OCed to 4.6ghz (46 multi) and didn't stress test since it was auto tuned but I used it a day as my daily driver and I had no problems with my OS freezing up (Windows 10); so I tried to do it manually and decided to go to multi 46 and it booted with 1.340v on vCore. I did stress test first with AIDA64 and it froze within 10 mins of running it; so I decided to level up it to 1.350 and it didn't freeze for 25 mins of stress test on AIDA64. I tested it on my gaming and within 1-1.5 hours Windows froze twice.

What does this mean? Does it mean my processor can't run on 4.6ghz? 4.5ghz seems stable (changed stress test to x264 in this thread, tried 4.6ghz and it froze within mins, though I put thread on auto instead of 16, on the 4.5ghz test which has been running 1 hour w/o crashing).

If I tune up my vCore (let's say 1.375-1.40v) maybe it might pass stress test or it simply means my CPU can't run stable at 4.6ghz and I should suffice with 4.5ghz?

Any help would be welcomed.

(BTW uncore is fixed at 3.4 from auto and temps are okay, average of 65-68 degrees Celsius, peaks of 72-75 when I tested 4.6ghz; I'm using Noctua NH D15 as cooling device).


----------



## PalominoCreek

Crashed again yesterday with the same error, WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE.









EDIT: Another crash, Thursday 2.40PM


----------



## Boogdieb

Since you never stress tested the auto oc it might of not been stable in the 1st place. Whats your temp look like with that much vcore and whats your cooler?

Edit seen your temps.

Honestly i might just shoot for 4.5ghz. I have a 4690k at 4.5ghz and my peek temp on hottest core is 70c but all the other cores stay in the mid 60's usually.


----------



## paladdinsane

This guide was very helpful to me while OCing my 4670K. I wanted to put a THANK YOU out there.









Was able to get a really stable high core frequency with a BCLK of 125.5 on my ASRock Z87 Extreme6.

After delidding I felt out a good core voltage first, and then found the multiplayer that would run best on it.
Worked around with the BCLK and non-core voltages a bit because I wasn't happy with my memory rating and ended up finding a really sweet spot for both my memory and CPU!

Im at 4894MHz with a 39 multiplier, 35 on the vRing.
The memory got really stable at 1171 MHz, 11-12-11-12-313-1.

I'm really happy with it, after originally playing around I didn't think I was going to do this good.
The two pivotal moments for this OC where getting temps down with the delid process and hitting that sweet spot with the BCLK after adding a healthy amount to voltages across the board.

Anyways, just wanted to say something, I've been referencing this thread during the process, it helped quite a lot.
Thanks again.


----------



## ReDXfiRe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReDXfiRe*
> 
> I have a question.
> 
> First of all I have z87m d3h gigabyte motherboard and a i5 4670k processor. Before doing manual overclock I've used Gigabyte Easy Tune Auto Tune Overclock and it did the test and it OCed to 4.6ghz (46 multi) and didn't stress test since it was auto tuned but I used it a day as my daily driver and I had no problems with my OS freezing up (Windows 10); so I tried to do it manually and decided to go to multi 46 and it booted with 1.340v on vCore. I did stress test first with AIDA64 and it froze within 10 mins of running it; so I decided to level up it to 1.350 and it didn't freeze for 25 mins of stress test on AIDA64. I tested it on my gaming and within 1-1.5 hours Windows froze twice.
> 
> What does this mean? Does it mean my processor can't run on 4.6ghz? 4.5ghz seems stable (changed stress test to x264 in this thread, tried 4.6ghz and it froze within mins, though I put thread on auto instead of 16, on the 4.5ghz test which has been running 1 hour w/o crashing).
> 
> If I tune up my vCore (let's say 1.375-1.40v) maybe it might pass stress test or it simply means my CPU can't run stable at 4.6ghz and I should suffice with 4.5ghz?
> 
> Any help would be welcomed.
> 
> (BTW uncore is fixed at 3.4 from auto and temps are okay, average of 65-68 degrees Celsius, peaks of 72-75 when I tested 4.6ghz; I'm using Noctua NH D15 as cooling device).


Update: Well I did a lot of changes; I went up VCore to 1.425 (by increments of .25v) until it reached there but it was still unstable; so I decided to do some extra stuff on the way. Uncore as I wrote was setup at 3.4ghz so put it at a static voltage at 1.20v; didn't see any improvement but it was recommended in this guide; and while I was going up on voltage I went up to 1.425 and stress test improved but it still failed within 25 mins. Then I started to tweak the CPU VRIN (it was setup at 1.8 or auto on motherboard); then stability improved to almost 1 hour; going up to 1.940 VRIN where I found it my sweet spot; its stable now (I did x264 test for almost 3 hours and that sufficed it.

I don't know if I should lower voltages down again to 1.375; went up from 1.35 before my first post to VID 1.425 (VCore actually goes up to 1.44) and test by tweaking CPU VRIN; but I don't know; system is stable now; been gaming all night and haven't had any issues whatsoever and I use my PC on weekdays and Saturdays 5-6 hours / day sometimes lil less and Sundays maybe 8-10 hours.

Anyways these are the settings where I found stability at 4.6ghz.

VCore 46 Multi
Voltage 1.425v
Uncore 3.4ghz
Uncore Voltage 1.20v
CPU Vrin (VCCIN) 1.940v

Using Noctua NH D15 Dual Fan Setup by the way (great Air Cooler)



As for my daily usage; max temps don't exceed 70c degrees and are on average 47-55 degrees (between gaming/alt-tabbing) and Vcore voltage 1.44v max and average 1.205v (between mins/max).

Hope this info is helpful. So yea if you become sort of stable with higher voltage maybe increasing your CPU Vrin to a higher number will make your system stable; it did with me and passed the stress test and no issues on OS freezing on Stress Test or my daily usage.


----------



## Nick the Slick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReDXfiRe*
> 
> Update: Well I did a lot of changes; I went up VCore to 1.425 (by increments of .25v) until it reached there but it was still unstable; so I decided to do some extra stuff on the way. Uncore as I wrote was setup at 3.4ghz so put it at a static voltage at 1.20v; didn't see any improvement but it was recommended in this guide; and while I was going up on voltage I went up to 1.425 and stress test improved but it still failed within 25 mins. Then I started to tweak the CPU VRIN (it was setup at 1.8 or auto on motherboard); then stability improved to almost 1 hour; going up to 1.940 VRIN where I found it my sweet spot; its stable now (I did x264 test for almost 3 hours and that sufficed it.
> 
> I don't know if I should lower voltages down again to 1.375; went up from 1.35 before my first post to VID 1.425 (VCore actually goes up to 1.44) and test by tweaking CPU VRIN; but I don't know; system is stable now; been gaming all night and haven't had any issues whatsoever and I use my PC on weekdays and Saturdays 5-6 hours / day sometimes lil less and Sundays maybe 8-10 hours.
> 
> Anyways these are the settings where I found stability at 4.6ghz.
> 
> VCore 46 Multi
> Voltage 1.425v
> Uncore 3.4ghz
> Uncore Voltage 1.20v
> CPU Vrin (VCCIN) 1.940v
> 
> Using Noctua NH D15 Dual Fan Setup by the way (great Air Cooler)
> 
> 
> 
> As for my daily usage; max temps don't exceed 70c degrees and are on average 47-55 degrees (between gaming/alt-tabbing) and Vcore voltage 1.44v max and average 1.205v (between mins/max).
> 
> Hope this info is helpful. So yea if you become sort of stable with higher voltage maybe increasing your CPU Vrin to a higher number will make your system stable; it did with me and passed the stress test and no issues on OS freezing on Stress Test or my daily usage.


If I was you I would definitely try fine tuning the Vcore. Keep dropping it and testing until it becomes unstable again then just bump it back up a notch or two. You most likely have nothing to worry about in terms of damaging the chip with how you say you use it, but 1.44V just seems a bit high for air IMHO. I'm almost sure since you found Vrin stabilized it that you could get Vcore back down below 1.4v. It's a tedious process I know, believe me, so I'd completely understand if you say screw it and just leave it be though lol. Congrats on the overclock though regardless


----------



## PalominoCreek

Guys, I don't wanna be a pain but don't you have a solution for my problem? It has crashed like three times in the past few days and I don't understand why.

I thought an overnight x264 test would be enough to prove stability but even if it passed that test (12 hours) the voltage is obviously not stable enough. Is there any other test I could run, or maybe I'm doing something wrong?

Prime95 isn't out of the question, it's just when I used it that one time my temps went up to 90C so I decided to stay away from it but maybe I could try it again with "personalized" settings?


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> Guys, I don't wanna be a pain but don't you have a solution for my problem? It has crashed like three times in the past few days and I don't understand why.
> 
> I thought an overnight x264 test would be enough to prove stability but even if it passed that test (12 hours) the voltage is obviously not stable enough. Is there any other test I could run, or maybe I'm doing something wrong?
> 
> Prime95 isn't out of the question, it's just when I used it that one time my temps went up to 90C so I decided to stay away from it but maybe I could try it again with "personalized" settings?


#1 use low cache ratio and enough voltage, CHECK
#2 use stable RAM, hopefully CHECK
#3 passing x264 at some voltage doesn't mean it's stable at that but it helps you find where the limit for that ratio is in regards to voltage
#4 once you find for example my CPU, 1.20-1.21V Vcore stable at 4.5GHz in x264 you need to add a "safezone" in my case just like you I later ran into random Vcore related issues with Handbrake crashing that's why I also made Handbrake x264 and x265 test, and added +0.02V to my Vcore to 1.23V @ 4.5GHz. At minimum add +2.5% Vcore. And try running Handbrake, it's kind of more fickle to pass. Also CPUs settle down after some time and may need more Voltage, hence the bigger the safezone you add the less issues you will have down the road. There is a reason why the stock settings are "overvolted" it's so that the CPU runs stable all the time.

I have links in my signature and maybe newer version may be found from wizzie in Skylake thread.


----------



## Benjiw

Hey guys sorry to pester but I posted this in the delid club just wondering if anyone has had a similar issue?
Quote:


> Has anyone had issues with their FIVR causing instability due to heat? I'm still trying to get my 4670k stable at 4.8ghz+ but I get full on hard locks randomly while gaming. Not sure if it's heat related or voltage settings maybe, I did get it to pass a few stress tests at 4.9 but it crashed repeatedly while gaming, my Hyperx RAM might be to fault as they will not run with their XMP settings.


My ram will not run at their rated speeds, I've changed my ram but haven't done any tests yet due to redoing my custom loop in acrylic, would ram cause stability issues randomly like I've posted about above? How heavily does X264 use ram for stability? That might answer a few of my questions indeed.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Hi!

I got a I7 4770 (locked sadly) for 70USD, and thats a scoop!

Though, I managed to get it to 3700 all cores on stock settings/BCLK with my Z97 ann. from ASRock. If i upgrade to a MSI gaming 5, would i be able to do the same thing? I`ve read that haswell OC is locked on the newer bioses?

Please inform me.









And, is it possible to get this stable 4000 with BCLK you think? Would like to test it, but the I3 cooler is no good, went up to 100¤C under cinebench









The CPU will be paired with a 980Ti perhaps, so it`s important that it`s stable as I`m gonna use it to fold.









Any cheap CPU coolers you recommend? The Bequiet Pure rock seems great, cheaper than the 212 evo as well.


----------



## JackCY

Cryorig H7 universal, HR-02 Macho 140 which ever version you like there are many same cooler different fans and aesthetics. These are the two I would look for in EU. The HR-02 is often much cheaper than any other similar cooler which makes it a good deal, maybe shops getting rid of older stock, who knows but can be bought at decent prices all the time.

I have ASRock Z97 Ex4 and I'm not sure even the P1.00 UEFI supported locking all cores to max turbo on 4790. I think it's been disabled or not possible from the start either in UEFIs or microcode updates.
So you can only do BCLK up to about 105MHz, say you could 4050MHz on 4770 but probably can't lock them on max turbo which means my 4790 ran most of the time on 3-4core turbo ratio and almost never on 1-2 core turbo ratio, making it a 3.6-3.7GHz all the time.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Then i won`t switch mobo. I`m happy with 3700 on all cores without BCLK changing.

Will look out for those coolers, if not I`m getting a Beqiuet Pure rock.

Will test a bit with BCLK soon! Awesome to have som hardware to play around with that is not really needed. (In the same way as your main machine) :-D

Will report back when i get a good enough cooler. Long time since I was overclocking on the mainstream platform.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Why the heck won`t the CPU idle with only core OC?
And why the heck can`t i control the voltage? Goes up to 1.137. I want it to be under 1.000V. I set he 0.975V in bios, but still nothing happends. Can`t I adjust locked CPUs voltage?!?!

Motherboard is ASRock Z97 ann. edt with a single 4 pin.


----------



## JackCY

Dunno, I can't remember much from the 4790 only had it when I started building my current PC for about a week, returned it got money back and ordered a cheaper 4690K instead as it was just released.
Override voltage should work and BCLK unless Intel blocked even voltage changes...

I only use fully manual/override voltage with C states and set offset to 0.001. This way you remove any automatic overvoltage. I use C states so the CPU can throttle down and goes to minimum clock and voltage as needed.


----------



## deegzor

Hello fellow mellow clockers,

Here's some screens and info about my project overclocking the i5 4690k

hope this helps someone in their constant battle for higher clocks!









PC specs:

ASRock Z97 Pro4 Intel Z97 So.1150 Dual Channel DDR3

Intel Core i5 4690K 4x 3.50GHz So.1150 BOX

16GB (2x 4096MB) G.Skill RipJawsX DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9-9-9-24 Dual Kit <- 2 of those kits, 4 slots in use. (OC 2133mhz 12-12-12-30 t2 1.675V)

Corsair h100i V2 paired with noctuas pwm fans 120mm

MSI GTX 1070 FE OC (max boost 2025mhz, mem 9400mhz effective)

EVGA SuperNOVA G2 850w

Fractal Design Define R5 All fans switched to noctua. ( H100i v2 mounted on top, 2 moduvents removed)

Lian-Li PT-FN03 Fan controller (really useful, with this badboy and r5 default fan controller my pc is completely silent at idle and desktop use keeping the temps below 40C all time)

I started my overclocking project with Noctua NH-U12P SE2 cpu cooler and was able to achieve benching clocks 4.7ghz core and 4.4ghz cache with temps below 85C with vcore 1.260V and stable 24/7 clocks 4.5/4.5ghz 1.20vcore temps below 76C even under 12hour x264 stress run.

I wasn't happy with my 4.7ghz temps though, so i switched to liquid cooling (h100i v2) and was able to hit benching clocks core: 5.0ghz | cache: 4.5ghz with vcore 1.4v and cache 1.3v temps being under 85C. I stressed this setup 13hours x264 and 3 hours AIDA64 EXTREME.

Now for my 24/7 clocks, been using these for 2 weeks with no stability issues whatsoever. Core 4.8ghz | cache 4.5ghz, Vcore 1.320v Cache 1.230v VCCIN 2.0v LLC ON. Temps staying below 75C even under 13hours of stressing.

If someone is still updating the spdread sheet it would be awesome if my clocks could be added and validated there for rererence. If there is need for more pics or proof, i will be happy to deliver.

Now for the pictures







Here's also a link to recent 3dmark fire strike run -> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8758832

Cheers!


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deegzor*
> 
> Hello fellow mellow clockers,
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Here's some screens and info about my project overclocking the i5 4690k
> 
> hope this helps someone in their constant battle for higher clocks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PC specs:
> 
> ASRock Z97 Pro4 Intel Z97 So.1150 Dual Channel DDR3
> 
> Intel Core i5 4690K 4x 3.50GHz So.1150 BOX
> 
> 16GB (2x 4096MB) G.Skill RipJawsX DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9-9-9-24 Dual Kit <- 2 of those kits, 4 slots in use. (OC 2133mhz 12-12-12-30 t2 1.675V)
> 
> Corsair h100i V2 paired with noctuas pwm fans 120mm
> 
> MSI GTX 1070 FE OC (max boost 2025mhz, mem 9400mhz effective)
> 
> EVGA SuperNOVA G2 850w
> 
> Fractal Design Define R5 All fans switched to noctua. ( H100i v2 mounted on top, 2 moduvents removed)
> 
> Lian-Li PT-FN03 Fan controller (really useful, with this badboy and r5 default fan controller my pc is completely silent at idle and desktop use keeping the temps below 40C all time)
> 
> I started my overclocking project with Noctua NH-U12P SE2 cpu cooler and was able to achieve benching clocks 4.7ghz core and 4.4ghz cache with temps below 85C with vcore 1.260V and stable 24/7 clocks 4.5/4.5ghz 1.20vcore temps below 76C even under 12hour x264 stress run.
> 
> I wasn't happy with my 4.7ghz temps though, so i switched to liquid cooling (h100i v2) and was able to hit benching clocks core: 5.0ghz | cache: 4.5ghz with vcore 1.4v and cache 1.3v temps being under 85C. I stressed this setup 13hours x264 and 3 hours AIDA64 EXTREME.
> 
> Now for my 24/7 clocks, been using these for 2 weeks with no stability issues whatsoever. Core 4.8ghz | cache 4.5ghz, Vcore 1.320v Cache 1.230v VCCIN 2.0v LLC ON. Temps staying below 75C even under 13hours of stressing.
> 
> If someone is still updating the spdread sheet it would be awesome if my clocks could be added and validated there for rererence. If there is need for more pics or proof, i will be happy to deliver.
> 
> Now for the pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's also a link to recent 3dmark fire strike run -> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8758832
> 
> Cheers!


NIIIIIIIIICE!! Here'e what my golden 970 can do paired with a 4670k, that 1070 is a decent upgrade!

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/8758832/fs/7867788/fs/7863992


----------



## Audioboxer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deegzor*
> 
> Hello fellow mellow clockers,
> 
> Here's some screens and info about my project overclocking the i5 4690k
> 
> hope this helps someone in their constant battle for higher clocks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PC specs:
> 
> ASRock Z97 Pro4 Intel Z97 So.1150 Dual Channel DDR3
> 
> Intel Core i5 4690K 4x 3.50GHz So.1150 BOX
> 
> 16GB (2x 4096MB) G.Skill RipJawsX DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9-9-9-24 Dual Kit <- 2 of those kits, 4 slots in use. (OC 2133mhz 12-12-12-30 t2 1.675V)
> 
> Corsair h100i V2 paired with noctuas pwm fans 120mm
> 
> MSI GTX 1070 FE OC (max boost 2025mhz, mem 9400mhz effective)
> 
> EVGA SuperNOVA G2 850w
> 
> Fractal Design Define R5 All fans switched to noctua. ( H100i v2 mounted on top, 2 moduvents removed)
> 
> Lian-Li PT-FN03 Fan controller (really useful, with this badboy and r5 default fan controller my pc is completely silent at idle and desktop use keeping the temps below 40C all time)
> 
> I started my overclocking project with Noctua NH-U12P SE2 cpu cooler and was able to achieve benching clocks 4.7ghz core and 4.4ghz cache with temps below 85C with vcore 1.260V and stable 24/7 clocks 4.5/4.5ghz 1.20vcore temps below 76C even under 12hour x264 stress run.
> 
> I wasn't happy with my 4.7ghz temps though, so i switched to liquid cooling (h100i v2) and was able to hit benching clocks core: 5.0ghz | cache: 4.5ghz with vcore 1.4v and cache 1.3v temps being under 85C. I stressed this setup 13hours x264 and 3 hours AIDA64 EXTREME.
> 
> Now for my 24/7 clocks, been using these for 2 weeks with no stability issues whatsoever. Core 4.8ghz | cache 4.5ghz, Vcore 1.320v Cache 1.230v VCCIN 2.0v LLC ON. Temps staying below 75C even under 13hours of stressing.
> 
> If someone is still updating the spdread sheet it would be awesome if my clocks could be added and validated there for rererence. If there is need for more pics or proof, i will be happy to deliver.
> 
> Now for the pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's also a link to recent 3dmark fire strike run -> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8758832
> 
> Cheers!


Congrats, nice chip









I'm still managing 4.8ghz / 4.4ghz core with 1.27v on mine. I got lucky with the silicon lottery! It's running on air and highest temps go to low 80s when being stressed. It is the summer here though, and I am on air cooling.

I let it do the downclocking and lowering volts when under light loads (bios settings, can't remember their names).


----------



## deegzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> NIIIIIIIIICE!! Here'e what my golden 970 can do paired with a 4670k, that 1070 is a decent upgrade!
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/8758832/fs/7867788/fs/7863992


Yeh it really is







i also had 970 before and now im able to play most new games in 4k! i see you got 4.9ghz on cpu what voltage did you use? i can get 3d mark stable 5.0ghz with 1.35 but with x264 stability test it will crash on 3:rd loop usually.


----------



## deegzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Audioboxer*
> 
> Congrats, nice chip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still managing 4.8ghz / 4.4ghz core with 1.27v on mine. I got lucky with the silicon lottery! It's running on air and highest temps go to low 80s when being stressed. It is the summer here though, and I am on air cooling.
> 
> I let it do the downclocking and lowering volts when under light loads (bios settings, can't remember their names).


Ty!







i guess you are using adaptive or offset mode with c states and eist on?


----------



## JackCY

manual=fixed + C states will lower clocks and voltage, dunno why you would disable speed step beside extreme OC for benchmarks
adaptive lowers VID which could work if you don't like C states but will still need speed step
there is no offset mode, offset can be used always with adaptive or manual
auto = adaptive


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deegzor*
> 
> Yeh it really is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i also had 970 before and now im able to play most new games in 4k! i see you got 4.9ghz on cpu what voltage did you use? i can get 3d mark stable 5.0ghz with 1.35 but with x264 stability test it will crash on 3:rd loop usually.


Mines not stable at 4.8ghz for gaming just benching but I had it with 1.4v I've been to 1.55v but either my ram is faulty or my board can't sustain the voltage for gaming. X264 crashes with my chip at 4.8 and voltage doesn't seem to help so I think either another setting is off or my ram is faulty, my ram refuses to run at the xmp settings.


----------



## deegzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Mines not stable at 4.8ghz for gaming just benching but I had it with 1.4v I've been to 1.55v but either my ram is faulty or my board can't sustain the voltage for gaming. X264 crashes with my chip at 4.8 and voltage doesn't seem to help so I think either another setting is off or my ram is faulty, my ram refuses to run at the xmp settings.


Have you tried upping your dram voltage a bit and also vccsa, vccioa, vcciod?


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deegzor*
> 
> Have you tried upping your dram voltage a bit and also vccsa, vccioa, vcciod?


Yeah it didn't matter, the ram is rated at 2400mhz at 1.65v I slowly increased it to get it to run correctly but it never ran at either XMP profile correctly and even thought I got 4.8ghz stable with IBT AVX as soon as I launched a game it would crash randomly when gaming, could take 10min to 2 hours to crash, I lowered the ram speed and volts etc but the crash persisted. Either way the RAM is faulty so it's been swapped with some Corsair 2400mhz ram.

Still need to rebuild my loop so I can get back to testing.


----------



## deegzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Yeah it didn't matter, the ram is rated at 2400mhz at 1.65v I slowly increased it to get it to run correctly but it never ran at either XMP profile correctly and even thought I got 4.8ghz stable with IBT AVX as soon as I launched a game it would crash randomly when gaming, could take 10min to 2 hours to crash, I lowered the ram speed and volts etc but the crash persisted. Either way the RAM is faulty so it's been swapped with some Corsair 2400mhz ram.
> 
> Still need to rebuild my loop so I can get back to testing.


Could also be your psu, have u cheched if rail voltages drops during gaming? For me i had corsair cs750m a cheaper quality psu. It ran flawlessly stock but after overclocking cpu and gpu (gpu was powerhungry and using almost 280w) my rail voltages started to drop escpecially +12v it wen't as low as 11v and i started crashing in games. I did rma it and switch to EVGA supernova G2 850w been stable ever since.


----------



## JackCY

That's because it was a crappy PSU. The entry level Corsairs are absolute junk.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deegzor*
> 
> Could also be your psu, have u cheched if rail voltages drops during gaming? For me i had corsair cs750m a cheaper quality psu. It ran flawlessly stock but after overclocking cpu and gpu (gpu was powerhungry and using almost 280w) my rail voltages started to drop escpecially +12v it wen't as low as 11v and i started crashing in games. I did rma it and switch to EVGA supernova G2 850w been stable ever since.


I have an EVGA 750 G2 so unless it's faulty then it could be but given it won't do it with a milder overclock like a few mhz less (same voltage etc) then I don't think it's that. Once my loop is back up and I've got certain things out the way I'll try the OC again. I don't care if I fry the chip I'll replace it with a 4790k if it dies and run that bare too.


----------



## deegzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> I have an EVGA 750 G2 so unless it's faulty then it could be but given it won't do it with a milder overclock like a few mhz less (same voltage etc) then I don't think it's that. Once my loop is back up and I've got certain things out the way I'll try the OC again. I don't care if I fry the chip I'll replace it with a 4790k if it dies and run that bare too.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> I have an EVGA 750 G2 so unless it's faulty then it could be but given it won't do it with a milder overclock like a few mhz less (same voltage etc) then I don't think it's that. Once my loop is back up and I've got certain things out the way I'll try the OC again. I don't care if I fry the chip I'll replace it with a 4790k if it dies and run that bare too.


Haha sounds good! have fun at the bench









I just replaced my 4690k with 4770k and i'm having wierd problem with voltages varying on cores only the last core is running on the voltage i set 1.29 and 3 others somehow manage to get 1.38 from somewhere. here's a pic https://www.dropbox.com/s/cfx72zyagegbg4f/voltage_varriety.JPG?dl=0


----------



## unclewebb

Your CPU has a single voltage feeding all of your cores so at any instant in time, all active cores will be locked to the same multiplier and the exact same voltage. VID voltage in that chart has nothing to do with the actual voltage going to each CPU core so I would ignore it.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unclewebb*
> 
> Your CPU has a single voltage feeding all of your cores so at any instant in time, all active cores will be locked to the same multiplier and the exact same voltage. VID voltage in that chart has nothing to do with the actual voltage going to each CPU core so I would ignore it.


While all active cores are at the same voltage and frequency, some cores can be in lower power and frequency idle C-state. Depending on how the voltages and frequencies are sampled and averaged for display could lead to different values.


----------



## jdorje

Do the vrms provide a single voltage split to all cores? Or is there a separate vrm for each core? Can't be, right? So no way for cstates to drop voltage to just one core...unless there's a way to cut power to it completely, i guess.


----------



## unclewebb

Cores in the deeper C States like C3 / C6 / C7 are considered to be inactive. In this state, they are disconnected from the voltage rail and getting 0 volts. They will also be disconnected from the main clock so will be running at 0 MHz. Monitoring software cannot accurately report this because it needs to wake up the core to find out what it is doing.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Do the vrms provide a single voltage split to all cores? Or is there a separate vrm for each core? Can't be, right? So no way for cstates to drop voltage to just one core...unless there's a way to cut power to it completely, i guess.


Read the 4th gen core family desktop vol 1 datasheet


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unclewebb*
> 
> Cores in the deeper C States like C3 / C6 / C7 are considered to be inactive. In this state, they are disconnected from the voltage rail and getting 0 volts. They will also be disconnected from the main clock so will be running at 0 MHz. Monitoring software cannot accurately report this because it needs to wake up the core to find out what it is doing.


Not all C-states are 0 volts, only C6 and C7 are. The others are not disconnected from the voltage rail as their cache and other state must be maintained. C3 stops the clock but is not 0 volts. There is also C1E which is low power.

Edit: Maybe you are partially right. The C-states that do have volts but low power may be at the same volts as active cores. That sounds about right, will have to research.

Well C1E says auto halt state with lowest frequency and core voltage combo, so I guess it and c3 can be at a lower voltage and frequency than active, but I agree this sounds a bit too complex.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Do the vrms provide a single voltage split to all cores? Or is there a separate vrm for each core? Can't be, right? So no way for cstates to drop voltage to just one core...unless there's a way to cut power to it completely, i guess.


Your right.

The language about C1E and lowest voltage and frequency in the data sheet was confusing to me until I read about the history of why C1E was created. With your comment about a single rail this finally crystalized for me. What is meant in lowest voltage and frequency for C1E means it can run at the same lower speed step voltage as the active cores. C1 cannot do that - it has to run at full voltage.


----------



## Rocktaze

Hey guys,

I have a Motherboard : Asus Maximum VI Extreme
CPU : Intel I7-4770k
Cooler : Noctua NH-D14.

I'm trying to Overclock my CPU to 4.5 GHZ and so far it seem's like there is no way i will ever be able to achieve it.
Most of the time, when running Blend test on Prime95, temperature is not a problem (70-80C top) but it just restart or crash randomly while doing the test.

So far my top 2 setting are as follow.

1st
4.2 GHZ
1.29 Volt
Everything at Auto

2nd
4.3 GHZ
1.31 Volt
Everything at Auto

I'm not too familiar with Overclocking even tho i looked at many different guide and youtube video.
Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## JackCY

HW doesn't clock as well as DC.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rocktaze*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I have a Motherboard : Asus Maximum VI Extreme
> CPU : Intel I7-4770k
> Cooler : Noctua NH-D14.
> 
> I'm trying to Overclock my CPU to 4.5 GHZ and so far it seem's like there is no way i will ever be able to achieve it.
> Most of the time, when running Blend test on Prime95, temperature is not a problem (70-80C top) but it just restart or crash randomly while doing the test.
> 
> So far my top 2 setting are as follow.
> 
> 1st
> 4.2 GHZ
> 1.29 Volt
> Everything at Auto
> 
> 2nd
> 4.3 GHZ
> 1.31 Volt
> Everything at Auto
> 
> I'm not too familiar with Overclocking even tho i looked at many different guide and youtube video.
> Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks!


I could never get my 4770k past 4.3 GHz for 24x7,


----------



## vb10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> I could never get my 4770k past 4.3 GHz for 24x7,


Same here.


----------



## ikjadoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> I could never get my 4770k past 4.3 GHz for 24x7,


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vb10*
> 
> Same here.


My i5-4670K never got stable @ 4.4GHz until I pushed 1.35V. 4.5GHz needed 1.365V, too. While 4.3GHz cruised along fine at ~1.25V. A huge 0.1V voltage jump just for a measly 100MHz.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikjadoon*
> 
> My i5-4670K never got stable @ 4.4GHz until I pushed 1.35V. 4.5GHz needed 1.365V, too. While 4.3GHz cruised along fine at ~1.25V. A huge 0.1V voltage jump just for a measly 100MHz.


Voltage walls suck, 4.8ghz on my 4670k needs 1.5v or so but I think I was having memory issues, my rig is still in bits so unsure.


----------



## ikjadoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Voltage walls suck, 4.8ghz on my 4670k needs 1.5v or so but I think I was having memory issues, my rig is still in bits so unsure.


Haha, I think things would start melting on my PC if I pushed 1.50V.

Luckily, I bought the Intel Performance Tuning Protection Plan, though. I had some serious issues last week: turns out the motherboard died, but I couldn't tell if it was the CPU or the motherboard, so I just RMA'd both. I activated the PTPP, so maybe Intel sends over a chip that's better than 4.3GHz. Or, hell, it could be worse...maybe it'll only do 4.1GHz, haha.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikjadoon*
> 
> Haha, I think things would start melting on my PC if I pushed 1.50V.
> 
> Luckily, I bought the Intel Performance Tuning Protection Plan, though. I had some serious issues last week: turns out the motherboard died, but I couldn't tell if it was the CPU or the motherboard, so I just RMA'd both. I activated the PTPP, so maybe Intel sends over a chip that's better than 4.3GHz. Or, hell, it could be worse...maybe it'll only do 4.1GHz, haha.


Mine's delidded and naked so 1.5v is easy, VRM on the motherboard are also watercooled.


----------



## ikjadoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Mine's delidded and naked so 1.5v is easy, VRM on the motherboard are also watercooled.


Nice. I'm actually going to delid this next one!







I'm too much of a pansy, though, so I'm using Silicon Lottery's service. I don't think the motherboard is the bottleneck, at least on my system. Pretty sure it was just a poopy CPU.










Looking at the OP, lots of people could push 4.6GHz under 1.30V, which will satisfy me. With a delid....oooh, even 1.40V sounds quite reasonable!


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikjadoon*
> 
> Nice. I'm actually going to delid this next one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm too much of a pansy, though, so I'm using Silicon Lottery's service. I don't think the motherboard is the bottleneck, at least on my system. Pretty sure it was just a poopy CPU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking at the OP, lots of people could push 4.6GHz under 1.30V, which will satisfy me. With a delid....oooh, even 1.40V sounds quite reasonable!


If you're UK based I have a delid tool.


----------



## ikjadoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> If you're UK based I have a delid tool.












Sadly no.







I'm USA-based.







I wish I knew someone around these parts who had that, though! It would save me some time and money.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikjadoon*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly no.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm USA-based.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I knew someone around these parts who had that, though! It would save me some time and money.


I got this brand new for a tenner less than a new one from a member on here, keep meaning to do a delid service but thanks to everyone falling for linus' delidding isn't worth it video that intel paid him to make no doubt people aren't as convinced it's worth it. my 4.8ghz 4670k on the other hand disagrees but ok.









The guy who runs silicone lottery is pretty chill so he'll look after you fine.


----------



## JackCY

What video? Haven't seen it. I didn't delid mine because of the hassle with another expensive paste and IHS that moves. Can't go naked which would be the choice otherwise if I didn't have air cooling.
Linus and his bunch of goons videos are more of a comedy show, to laugh


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> What video? Haven't seen it. I didn't delid mine because of the hassle with another expensive paste and IHS that moves. Can't go naked which would be the choice otherwise if I didn't have air cooling.
> Linus and his bunch of goons videos are more of a comedy show, to laugh


Prepare to laugh, and laugh hard.



Also... cos I'm a cheap whor.... person...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## ikjadoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Prepare to laugh, and laugh hard.
> 
> 
> 
> Also... cos I'm a cheap whor.... person...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Eh. He's using the stock cooler, which is probably the bottleneck anyways and not the TIM underneath the CPU. Even if heat can move faster from the die to the CPU cooler, it's just getting "stuck" in that CPU cooler anyways because it's not dissipating it that well.

And not even overclocked and guaranteed to be at stock volts.

And "Maker's Glue"? What did he say the TIM was? I've never heard of whatever brand he was using.

And, what a glob of paste he put on top of the IHS! Even if it is "consistent", I think it created an additional bottleneck.

Comedy, yes. Reliable or accurate? Far less likely.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> I got this brand new for a tenner less than a new one from a member on here, keep meaning to do a delid service but thanks to everyone falling for linus' delidding isn't worth it video that intel paid him to make no doubt people aren't as convinced it's worth it. my 4.8ghz 4670k on the other hand disagrees but ok.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The guy who runs silicone lottery is pretty chill so he'll look after you fine.


Oh, nice! Good find.

haha, yeah...I think there is far more evidence that shows large decreases in temperature.

Good vibes--I've heard nothing but good things about the guy.


----------



## JackCY

Using stock cooler, test invalid right there








Before: 70,70,60,63C on cores, ok so the stock TIM is so awesome that the diff between cores is 10C, right Intel master screw job.
Is he really going to cut it off? WTH, that's like 2006 right there








WTH is he putting on the die? Replacing one bad TIM with another bad TIM...

Man they really need to get their poo together or target a different audience, something more along the lines of a comedy show, or "how not to do ..."

I guess they've started working on it, this is the official LinusTechTips twitter:


----------



## deegzor

Just delidded my 4770k using vice only method and sanded the heatspreader. I used coollaboratory pro between die and spreader and also on spreader on heatsink connection. I must admit it was abit scary and i made small dents on the corner of the heat spreader. My temps still went down +-15c and now they are more consistent, only 5c difference between coolest and hottest core. Before it was 12c, didn't matter how many times i reapplied the thermal paste between sink and spreader. Now running 4.7\4.5 on 1.35v temps hovering around 65c(im on water) stressed with x264 for 10hours so i call it stable.


----------



## ikjadoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deegzor*
> 
> Just delidded my 4770k using vice only method and sanded the heatspreader. I used coollaboratory pro between die and spreader and also on spreader on heatsink connection. I must admit it was abit scary and i made small dents on the corner of the heat spreader. My temps still went down +-15c and now they are more consistent, only 5c difference between coolest and hottest core. Before it was 12c, didn't matter how many times i reapplied the thermal paste between sink and spreader. Now running 4.7\4.5 on 1.35v temps hovering around 65c(im on water) stressed with x264 for 10hours so i call it stable.


Right?! With good cooling, the die TIM / spacing is a bottleneck! 15C is huge. You don't get that ROI really on any upgrade besides an entirely different CPU cooler.

--

Intel shipped the new i5-4670K!







Batch is 3408A992 which looks to be Costa Rica. It looks average to good, which is a big upgrade, haha, for me and my terribad 1.365V @ 4.5GHz chip!

I'll send it to get delidded this as soon as it comes in. Apparently, the guy who runs Silicon Lottery will bin it for you, too, to see what they could've gotten out of it.


----------



## SgtRotty

LMAO!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Prepare to laugh, and laugh hard.
> 
> 
> 
> Also... cos I'm a cheap whor.... person...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


LMAO!!


----------



## Strider49

Hi guys,

I've been trying to overclock my 4770K to 4.2 GHz, using the following guide as a basis:

http://www.simforums.com/forums/haswell-48ghz-on-air-building-a-haswell-system_topic46180.html

The author recommends, first of all, putting the OC through a one-hour OCCT:Linpack test w/ AVX enabled, and that's what I've been doing. I started with the following setup in the BIOS (Maximus VI Hero):

CPU CORE RATIO: PER CORE
1-CORE RATIO LIMIT: 42
2-CORE RATIO LIMIT: 42
3-CORE RATIO LIMIT: 42
4-CORE RATIO LIMIT: 42
MIN CPU CACHE: 39
MAX CPU CACHE: 39

CPU CORE VOLTAGE: MANUAL MODE
CORE VOLTAGE OVERRIDE: 1.16
CPU CACHE VOLTAGE: MANUAL MODE
CPU CACHE VOLTAGE OVERRIDE: 1.25
CPU SYSTEM AGENT OFFSET MODE SIGN: +
CPU SYSTEM AGENT VOLTAGE OFFSET: .200
CPU ANALOG I/O VOLTAGE OFFSET SIGN: +
CPU ANALOG I/O VOLTAGE OFFSET: .050
CPU DIGITAL I/O VOLTAGE OFFSET SIGN: +
CPU DIGITAL I/O VOLTAGE OFFSET: .100

SVID SUPPORT: AUTO
INITIAL CPU INPUT VOLTAGE: 1.82
EVENTUAL CPU INPUT VOLTAGE: 1.85

However, I've already had to raise VCore several times, and it still hasn't passed this test. First a BSOD as soon as I began the test, then another BSOD one minute in, then a crash three minutes in. I'm currently sitting at 1.21V, but it has also failed after 17min, this time giving me an error, without crashing. Besides that, core temps are already reaching 87ºC maximum.

Should I pursue this further or lower the clock to 4.1? This Linpack test w/ AVX is very stringent, and I don't feel comfortable keeping these dangerous temps on the CPU during one hour (although they seem to be normal with this test). What do you suggest that I do?

By the way, my cooler is an EK Predator 360 with 6 Vardars F4-120ER in push/pull, cooling both the CPU and a 980 Ti.

Thank you.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strider49*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> I've been trying to overclock my 4770K to 4.2 GHz, using the following guide as a basis:
> 
> http://www.simforums.com/forums/haswell-48ghz-on-air-building-a-haswell-system_topic46180.html
> 
> The author recommends, first of all, putting the OC through a one-hour OCCT:Linpack test w/ AVX enabled, and that's what I've been doing. I started with the following setup in the BIOS (Maximus VI Hero):
> 
> CPU CORE RATIO: PER CORE
> 1-CORE RATIO LIMIT: 42
> 2-CORE RATIO LIMIT: 42
> 3-CORE RATIO LIMIT: 42
> 4-CORE RATIO LIMIT: 42
> MIN CPU CACHE: 39
> MAX CPU CACHE: 39
> 
> CPU CORE VOLTAGE: MANUAL MODE
> CORE VOLTAGE OVERRIDE: 1.16
> CPU CACHE VOLTAGE: MANUAL MODE
> CPU CACHE VOLTAGE OVERRIDE: 1.25
> CPU SYSTEM AGENT OFFSET MODE SIGN: +
> CPU SYSTEM AGENT VOLTAGE OFFSET: .200
> CPU ANALOG I/O VOLTAGE OFFSET SIGN: +
> CPU ANALOG I/O VOLTAGE OFFSET: .050
> CPU DIGITAL I/O VOLTAGE OFFSET SIGN: +
> CPU DIGITAL I/O VOLTAGE OFFSET: .100
> 
> SVID SUPPORT: AUTO
> INITIAL CPU INPUT VOLTAGE: 1.82
> EVENTUAL CPU INPUT VOLTAGE: 1.85
> 
> However, I've already had to raise VCore several times, and it still hasn't passed this test. First a BSOD as soon as I began the test, then another BSOD one minute in, then a crash three minutes in. I'm currently sitting at 1.21V, but it has also failed after 17min, this time giving me an error, without crashing. Besides that, core temps are already reaching 87ºC maximum.
> 
> Should I pursue this further or lower the clock to 4.1? This Linpack test w/ AVX is very stringent, and I don't feel comfortable keeping these dangerous temps on the CPU during one hour (although they seem to be normal with this test). What do you suggest that I do?
> 
> By the way, my cooler is an EK Predator 360 with 6 Vardars F4-120ER in push/pull, cooling both the CPU and a 980 Ti.
> 
> Thank you.


Overclock your cores first, then cache, the heat of your cpu will also cause instability so it would probably do you a great deal to delid it and get those temps down, 1.21v and 87c isn't great.


----------



## jdorje

Uh why are you following an outdated guide instead of this one?

I strongly recommend not doing avx2 synthetics on a 4770k.


----------



## Strider49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Overclock your cores first, then cache, the heat of your cpu will also cause instability so it would probably do you a great deal to delid it and get those temps down, 1.21v and 87c isn't great.


Yes, that's what I've been doing. Cache ratio is kept at 39 while I try to establish first a stable cpu clock.
I understand delidding would greatly help improving core temps and max stable clock, however I don't have the courage nor the skill to do it. I must reinforce though: those are the temps running a Linpack test with AVX instructions. Under gaming, and with 50-60% pump and fans, I hardly see the cores above 60ºC @1.18V/3.9GHz.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Uh why are you following an outdated guide instead of this one?
> 
> I strongly recommend not doing avx2 synthetics on a 4770k.


It was the first I stumbled upon while searching google. I don't think the guide is outdated though, it was written around the same time as this one and still applies. It's just that his philosophy is different, I've been clocking with the RAM kept at XMP values, for instance, as per his recommendation, contrary to what the author of this guide says.

Nevermind, what do you recommend then? x264, Realbench, games...?


----------



## jdorje

X264 is all you really need.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strider49*
> 
> Yes, that's what I've been doing. Cache ratio is kept at 39 while I try to establish first a stable cpu clock.
> I understand delidding would greatly help improving core temps and max stable clock, however I don't have the courage nor the skill to do it. I must reinforce though: those are the temps running a Linpack test with AVX instructions. Under gaming, and with 50-60% pump and fans, I hardly see the cores above 60ºC @1.18V/3.9GHz.
> It was the first I stumbled upon while searching google. I don't think the guide is outdated though, it was written around the same time as this one and still applies. It's just that his philosophy is different, I've been clocking with the RAM kept at XMP values, for instance, as per his recommendation, contrary to what the author of this guide says.
> 
> Nevermind, what do you recommend then? x264, Realbench, games...?


While gaming my temp at 1.45v never go over 55c with a 4670k just food for thought.


----------



## jdorje

While gaming I can hit ~66C with my 4690k delidded with a mid-end cooler at 1.355V (highly dependent on the game obviously). 73C in x264. Pretty sure Linpack would break 100 though. All numbers compared to 20C ambient (it ain't hot here).

Edit: ran occt linpack with avx2 enabled. It broke 82C within a couple seconds and i shut it down. That was with water temp at near idle levels however; after 30 minutes my water would max out at least 15C hotter at that wattage.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> X264 is all you really need.


FYI: RealBench has a more user-friendly approach to the x264 test....


----------



## JackCY

Heh what? The whole x264/5 for me is 1 double click on a shortcut to run the test I want. RealBench you gotta click so much more and deal with the silly GUI and having to deselect the useless tests to get to the Handbrake test only. I would not say it's more user friendly, rather more user confusing and user time wasting.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> FYI: RealBench has a more user-friendly approach to the x264 test....


But RealBench is easy to pass isn't it?


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> But RealBench is easy to pass isn't it?


In my experiences, they seem to be about the same....I don't really use the Stress Testing part of RealBench. I prefer to stick to the Benchmark part, which at least in my mind, x264 is x264.... Just like you'd run multiple passes in x264, run multiple passes in that portion of RealBench.

With stability testing, everyone seems to have their own preferred method. I use things like that to gain an idea of stability, then start up a taxing game and play for a few hours, to find out whether or not I'm actually stable. Since gaming is the main thing I do on my PC, rather than encoding videos, it's a better method for me.


----------



## QuacK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> But RealBench is easy to pass isn't it?


I think its just fine. Been using it for a couple of months now.
But compared to IBT or Prime95 its easier to pass yeah.
it will find instability pretty quick though, even when just running the benchmark.

I run the benchmark alot, and I like how by looking at the progress / completion of the run, to the point twhere it crashes,
you can have an idea if changing a setting increased stability.
Then I go into the bios and up one of the voltages and see if running the benchmark crashes at a later point in the progress, sooner or not at all

Works very well, atleast for me


----------



## JeJaRaLa

i buy and i7 4790k upgrade from a g3258 and is amazing, just to see what is the max oc i can get and there was like 4.9gz 1.248v stable.
the motherboard is a msi b85i itx is a cheap board and the vrm dont have heatsink and i dont want to push so much to burn it, i dont need to oc the chip now but when is need what board can i buy to get a more stable oc .

http://valid.x86.fr/vccu7f

i think i was lucky and have a good chip

im interested to do cable managent on the board, the one i have msi b85i itx and the case i have dont match is mess of wires.

i have a phantom 410 case
motherboard msi b85i itx need to replace
cooler corsair h100i gtx
psu EVGA 500 W1 80+, 500W 100-W1-0500-KR
xfx r9 270x 2gb
old 1280*1024 75hz monitor i will upgrade some day....


----------



## i2CY

Hey

Does anyone know what setting in the BIOs is keeping my CPU throttle with 6-10% CPU usage in Task Manager?


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i2CY*
> 
> Hey
> 
> Does anyone know what setting in the BIOs is keeping my CPU throttle with 6-10% CPU usage in Task Manager?


Power management in windows might be doing it or if you want in constantly overclocked to the max then turn off Intel speed step.


----------



## eXistencelies

So I followed the link at the bottom basically to a T till I got to the AI-suite part. Hit F10 and now the motherboard won't power back on. Did the pin method and even removed the battery. Nothing. When I hit F10 the computer shut off. No way this could have fried the mobo as I was just messing with power savings settings.

Motherboard is an Asus VI Hero + 4770K

Link to what I followed

https://rog.asus.com/10052013/maximus-motherboards/maximus-vi-power-saving-power-tuning-guide/

I was about to start Ocing too, but first I wanted to do all the power settings first. I can't get any power at all to the mobo. I removed the 24 pin connector and used the jumper to make sure PSU was good and it works. All my fans and water pump come on.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXistencelies*
> 
> So I followed the link at the bottom basically to a T till I got to the AI-suite part. Hit F10 and now the motherboard won't power back on. Did the pin method and even removed the battery. Nothing. When I hit F10 the computer shut off. No way this could have fried the mobo as I was just messing with power savings settings.
> 
> Motherboard is an Asus VI Hero + 4770K
> 
> Link to what I followed
> 
> https://rog.asus.com/10052013/maximus-motherboards/maximus-vi-power-saving-power-tuning-guide/
> 
> I was about to start Ocing too, but first I wanted to do all the power settings first. I can't get any power at all to the mobo. I removed the 24 pin connector and used the jumper to make sure PSU was good and it works. All my fans and water pump come on.


Asus suite from my experience at least, is garbage and you can sort those settings out in the bios. Turn the pc psu off but leave in the wall if you have an earth connection, press the power button on the case to drain the charge from the PSU then read the instructions for your motherboard for clearing the CMOS, there is normally a CMOS jumper that needs to be removed (it's been a long time since I did a board that had corrupt bios so double check) then remove the battery for 30 mins, make a coffee, check facebook or something, then according to your motherboard manual as per prior refit the jumper then the battery.

BUT BEFORE YOU DO ANYTHING READ YOUR MOTHERBOARD MANUAL!!!!!

EDIT: This is wrong, so I appologise for the misinformation, you need to go here and read the manual on page 1-28 under "Jumper"
Quote:


> *To erase ETC RAM*
> 
> Turn off the PC and unplug the powercord
> Move the Jumper Cap from pins 1-2 (default) to pins 2-3 (clear) Keep the cap on pins 2-3 for 10-15 seconds then move the cap back to pins 1-2
> Plug the cord back into the PC and turn on
> Hold down the DEL key during the boot process to enter BIOS and re-enter Data.


----------



## eXistencelies

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Asus suite from my experience at least, is garbage and you can sort those settings out in the bios. Turn the pc psu off but leave in the wall if you have an earth connection, press the power button on the case to drain the charge from the PSU then read the instructions for your motherboard for clearing the CMOS, there is normally a CMOS jumper that needs to be removed (it's been a long time since I did a board that had corrupt bios so double check) then remove the battery for 30 mins, make a coffee, check facebook or something, then according to your motherboard manual as per prior refit the jumper then the battery.
> 
> BUT BEFORE YOU DO ANYTHING READ YOUR MOTHERBOARD MANUAL!!!!!


I read it. I did everything you said except leave it for 30 mins or so. They only said move jumper for 15 seconds. If that doesn't work remove battery and move jumper over. Leaving the jumper on and the battery off for a good while now.

Also I wasn't going to use AI suite. Just got to that part then hit f10 and wanted to see voltage settings for when the computer is idling under the hwmonitor


----------



## JackCY

ASUS has some weirdo USB UEFI recovery, so yeah read the manual. For me on ASRock it's simple, power off, manually switch to 2nd UEFI, copy it over the other one and that restores the broken UEFI to the working one, switch back or not don't matter both UEFIs are now the same.
I think ASUS still cheaps out and relies on the USB recovery.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXistencelies*


Manual can be found HERE


----------



## eXistencelies

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> ASUS has some weirdo USB UEFI recovery, so yeah read the manual. For me on ASRock it's simple, power off, manually switch to 2nd UEFI, copy it over the other one and that restores the broken UEFI to the working one, switch back or not don't matter both UEFIs are now the same.
> I think ASUS still cheaps out and relies on the USB recovery.


That is my next option. Just weird that I can't get ANY power to the mobo. So if that is the case how would I be able to boot up without power even after the recovery?


----------



## eXistencelies

I have the hardback manual right in front of me


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXistencelies*
> 
> I have the hardback manual right in front of me


Try clearing the CMOS first with the jumper.


----------



## eXistencelies

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Asus suite from my experience at least, is garbage and you can sort those settings out in the bios. Turn the pc psu off but leave in the wall if you have an earth connection, press the power button on the case to drain the charge from the PSU then read the instructions for your motherboard for clearing the CMOS, there is normally a CMOS jumper that needs to be removed (it's been a long time since I did a board that had corrupt bios so double check) then remove the battery for 30 mins, make a coffee, check facebook or something, then according to your motherboard manual as per prior refit the jumper then the battery.
> 
> BUT BEFORE YOU DO ANYTHING READ YOUR MOTHERBOARD MANUAL!!!!!
> 
> EDIT: This is wrong, so I appologise for the misinformation, you need to go here and read the manual on page 1-28 under "Jumper"


This is exactly what I did from the manual I have. I am still getting zero power to the mobo. Something must have fried. Not sure what it could have been. I did not raise any voltage for the chip at all. Only did what was in that link I posted above. All up until the AI suite. Hit F10, saved then everything shut off and never came back on.


----------



## eXistencelies

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Try clearing the CMOS first with the jumper.


I did that first. Nothing. Then the battery and the jumper. Nothing. Bummed out right now.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXistencelies*
> 
> I did that first. Nothing. Then the battery and the jumper. Nothing. Bummed out right now.


Contact ASUS support and see if they can help you further, if you sweet talk them enough maybe you'll get a replacement.


----------



## eXistencelies

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Contact ASUS support and see if they can help you further, if you sweet talk them enough maybe you'll get a replacement.


Doing that now. Hopefully they can help.

On a side note is there anything I can test with my voltmeter? The board is literally getting zero power.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXistencelies*
> 
> Doing that now. Hopefully they can help.
> 
> On a side note is there anything I can test with my voltmeter? The board is literally getting zero power.


Sounds dead to me I'm sorry to say, last time I had something like this happen it killed my AMD FX 8350 in a Giga 990FX UD5.


----------



## eXistencelies

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Sounds dead to me I'm sorry to say, last time I had something like this happen it killed my AMD FX 8350 in a Giga 990FX UD5.


Well I checked one last damn thing as I looked down into the bay of my case. Low and behold the smaller power pin that plugs into the PSU was halfway out of the PSU. Removed the PSu and plugged it back in and BAM!!! POWER!!!

Just got brand new custom mod cables that are pretty stiff. Probably unplugged itself as I was putting everything back in. So happy now. On another note I am still in warranty with my mobo lol.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXistencelies*
> 
> Well I checked one last damn thing as I looked down into the bay of my case. Low and behold the smaller power pin that plugs into the PSU was halfway out of the PSU. Removed the PSu and plugged it back in and BAM!!! POWER!!!
> 
> Just got brand new custom mod cables that are pretty stiff. Probably unplugged itself as I was putting everything back in. So happy now. On another note I am still in warranty with my mobo lol.


... LOL!









Check the basic stuff first matey next time.


----------



## eXistencelies

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> ... LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check the basic stuff first matey next time.


lol i did, but I wouldn't have thought the cable would unplug from the back of the psu. Now I can start my OC settings finally.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXistencelies*
> 
> lol i did, but I wouldn't have thought the cable would unplug from the back of the psu. Now I can start my OC settings finally.


Follow the guide in this thread, also do it in the bios don't use software, avoid the headaches of using asus software for monitoring temps too.


----------



## JackCY

You should get a clown hat








No power we are getting no power, Houston no power!
Try plugging it on and off









The cable connectors have hooks, you need to push them all the way in until that hook clicks into place. That way as long as the hook stays locked in the cable won't be pulled out.


----------



## eXistencelies

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> You should get a clown hat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No power we are getting no power, Houston no power!
> Try plugging it on and off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The cable connectors have hooks, you need to push them all the way in until that hook clicks into place. That way as long as the hook stays locked in the cable won't be pulled out.


I know they have hooks. The new cables I have are very stiff. Here is what I just finished building and you can see how tight the space is down there. I swore I hooked them all in, but that was the last thing to check before sending off my motherboard.

http://imgur.com/a/md1Xx

http://imgur.com/a/XIsMH

http://imgur.com/a/md1Xx


----------



## sav4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXistencelies*
> 
> I know they have hooks. The new cables I have are very stiff. Here is what I just finished building and you can see how tight the space is down there. I swore I hooked them all in, but that was the last thing to check before sending off my motherboard.
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/md1Xx
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/XIsMH
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/md1Xx


Nice build ?


----------



## eXistencelies

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sav4*
> 
> Nice build ?


Thanks..

I may need some help on OCing my 4770k with an Asus VI Hero Motherboard. A lot of the stuff in the first post doesn't really help. What programs do I need to download to do testing? I changed the Cstates to C7 and not C7s like other sites have said. Hopefully I did it right as it asked for two places. Also with Asus the uncore? No clue where that is on there. Anyone with the same board willing to help me out on what I need to change? I have only been able to hit 4.1GHz with voltage on Auto and ram at 1866. My ram is for 2400 but it BSODs when I use that setting at any cpu clock speed. Going through 20K posts is a lot of time lol. Thanks.


----------



## boomerzangs

So odd thing i've encountered with the x264 v2.06. I've been running with my 4790k (48xcore @1.31vcore and 1.90vccin, 40xuncore) and I was getting between 4.25 and 4.33 FPS average in my logs for each pass. This morning I've been running a long test at the same voltages and was getting fps consistently in the 3.81-3.80 range (almost .5 fps lower). I checked to see if there were any background processes interfering with the CPU usage and didn't see anything in particular. I redownloaded x264 v2.06 to try and see if maybe there was an issue with the file, but I'm getting the same issues. I haven't installed anything in the last couple of days either.

I'm wondering if this means anything stability-wise. I was able to do 4 pass tests a day ago at these same (and even lower voltages) no problem but it seems less stable at these voltages today. Also, temps have not changed across different voltages.

UPDATE: So I kept the same voltages as before but bumped the System Agent Voltage (I have 4x8GB 2133 MHz @1.6v RAM kit). My mobo does offsets on the system agent so I gave it a +.100 volt offset (I can't find the readout in HWinfo64 which has me a little concerned, i know 1.3v is the max voltage you should use on the imc). I've made it to the 10th loop now, still observing the lower fps average however (3.80-3.82). We will see if it can pass (100 loop test so ~15 hours).

Update 2: so I went into task manager and found that a hidden svchost.exe is using about 12-13% of my CPU. looking into the causes

Update 3: Cleared the windows event logs. That seems to have resolved the issue (test still running but the average fps is back around ~4.30 and the svchost.exe is taking up less CPU overhead). I will have to try the tests again at lower voltages to see if that process was mucking things up. It looks like there were a bunch of security updates that microsoft released yesterday too. I will probably install those before I try to run another test.


----------



## porco116

Hi! I've managed to get a *stable OC at x45! on 180W HP air cooler*







I was previously @x42, up to x43 everything else in auto, HT off, wasn't a real challenge to get there.

Some issues pinned me down: Red screen of death while playing games... RSOD
Solved by running full ccleaner reg scan (I'm trying to understand more my computer and less using 3rd party software, at least it was useful!







)
Getting BSOD dozens of minutes after full load...
Solved by disabling the Turbo mode of the cpu (by bios ofc) also, perfo plan is set to max power. I've even lower temps than beofore








Also as suggested at step 2. Xmp is disabled for now. Moreover ring ratio is fixed.
Also the guide helps a lot to find a correct stress test! latest Prime95 instantly get my cpu into a waterboiler and BSOD 124! Reading dumps is very interesting.

Conclusion: Arma is running slightly smoother it's always welcome!








I was really afraid that my Seasonic Psu would be, because it was crashing when gaming only... the R9 390X might sink up to 540W according to overclocking benchmarks
I use to buy secoind hand/unscealed stuff, OC is really something sexy for me.
30/60°C 2.650v It is not sure that I will delid the IHS though...

*Moving forward: I'm hoping to get x47* stabilized soon in a matter of dayz


----------



## BrainSplatter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *porco116*
> 
> 30/60°C 2.650v It is not sure that I will delid the IHS though...


Once u get past 1.3v, delidding helps a lot. U gain about .1v more voltage to play around (1.4v becomes the new 1.3v) which translates often into about 200 Mhz of more OC.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrainSplatter*
> 
> Once u get past 1.3v, delidding helps a lot. U gain about .1v more voltage to play around (1.4v becomes the new 1.3v) which translates often into about 200 Mhz of more OC.


Like this?


----------



## BrainSplatter

Yeah, nice temps. I delidded my 4770K out of desperation (and thrill ofc) because I coudn't get it stable above 4.3Ghz. As it turned out, even at 4.4Ghz it needs > 1.3v. Now it runs @ 4.5Ghz @ 1.38v. For 4.6 Ghz it needs something like 1.44v. That is still within temperature range when benchmarking but I am not sure it would be 24h stable. At 1.4v or more, a delid is worth something like 20 degree celsius in temperature reduction.

After 3 years, I will be receiving another 4770K in the next days. Picked one up on the cheap from Amazon Warehouse deals on Prime day, lol. Maybe I am luckier this time around.

Ironically, my 2500K before did 4.9 Ghz quite easily being faster than the 4770K with the initial overclock of 4.3 Ghz.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrainSplatter*
> 
> Yeah, nice temps. I delidded my 4770K out of desperation (and thrill ofc) because I coudn't get it stable above 4.3Ghz. As it turned out, even at 4.4Ghz it needs > 1.3v. Now it runs @ 4.5Ghz @ 1.38v. For 4.6 Ghz it needs something like 1.44v. That is still within temperature range when benchmarking but I am not sure it would be 24h stable. At 1.4v or more, a delid is worth something like 20 degree celsius in temperature reduction.
> 
> After 3 years, I will be receiving another 4770K in the next days. Picked one up on the cheap from Amazon Warehouse deals on Prime day, lol. Maybe I am luckier this time around.
> 
> Ironically, my 2500K before did 4.9 Ghz quite easily being faster than the 4770K with the initial overclock of 4.3 Ghz.


I can't keep 4,8ghz 24/7 stable even with 1.5v so I'm unsure as to what I'm doing wrong or it could just be that my chip will not do it at all sadly but 4.7ghz needs something like 1.35v then 4.73ghz needs 1.44v but thats with some BLCK overclock on top of my 47x.


----------



## eXistencelies

Can I get some help on this please?

Ok so I was doing some OCing last night and as of right now I tested 4.5GHz at 1.365v and it crashes under stress testing. I have 1.370v right now, but left without testing it. Will be doing that tonight. Now I have my xmp profile on which I had to down clock my ram to 1866 from 2400 as my mobo (Asus VI Hero) crashes on its stock clocks for some reason. Anyways I am still trying to figure out what you guys mean by uncore and some other stuff mentioned.

Settings as of right now.
Asus VI Hero
I7 4770k
XMP #1
Dram voltage @ 1.65
Dram clock @ 1866
Vcore @ 1.370
CPU @ 4.5GHz

Idle temps seem to be around 32*-35*C on custom loop. Under stress test it gets to 67*C.
Is this voltage safe? What else can I do? Does setting the Cstates to 7 or whatever bring down idle temps?

So looking through the thread more I see this and a lot of it I have no idea where it is under my BIOS settings as it does not say the same thing. Please help me match the names to the names in my Bios settings, please?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MagicSquare*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I am currently stable at 4.5ghz
> 4770k cpu
> ASUS Plus mobo
> Overclock: 4.5Ghz
> VID: 1.240V (1.241V) *Assuming this is CPU CORE VOLTAGE? If so mine is set at 1.370 right now at 4.5GHz. Is this right or wrong?*
> Cache: 3.5Ghz *There is a min and max cache ratio under the multiplier settings. What would I set those to if I am running at 4.5?*
> Cache V: 1.15V *I pretty sure I have seen this, but not sure why this would be increased or decreaed from factory?*
> V Input: 1.80V *No clue what this is.*
> Temps: 69,71,69,64
> RAM: Gskill ripjawsx 2133
> RAM Speed: 1333Mhz
> RAM Timings: 9,9,9,24, 1T
> RAM V: 1.55V
> Stress Test: OCCT 4.4.1: 1 hour session and x264 20 passes
> 
> I am currently moving to 4.6 ghz and at 1.25V I got a restart around 5 minutes into OCCT but no blue screen. Figured I need more voltage but just wanted some thoughts on the lack of BSOD.


I am so lost on the naming and where to find those under the ASUS Bios.


----------



## jdorje

Vid is bios voltage setting. Your voltage is safe. But at 1.3v+ you have to change a lot of secondary and tertiary voltages usually. Is your incite locked at around 40x? Try 1.95V input voltage. Then you might need some vsa, iod, ioa, or even extra dram voltage.


----------



## deegzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> I can't keep 4,8ghz 24/7 stable even with 1.5v so I'm unsure as to what I'm doing wrong or it could just be that my chip will not do it at all sadly but 4.7ghz needs something like 1.35v then 4.73ghz needs 1.44v but thats with some BLCK overclock on top of my 47x.


I have a weird suggestion to try for this. Raise yes i said raise your uncore closer to core. I couldn't get my chip stable past 4.4ghz with stock uncore (i'm used to using core first method, which seems to work 99% of the time) so i just started messing around trying dirrefent things. Keeping my cache 200mhz lower than core gives me best stability i ended up getting even 4.9 stable with 4.7 cache @ 1.42vcore | 2.0 vccin | 1.26 cache. Using 4.7/[email protected] 1.35 for my 24/7

Might work, might not doesn't hurt to try


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deegzor*
> 
> I have a weird suggestion to try for this. Raise yes i said raise your uncore closer to core. I couldn't get my chip stable past 4.4ghz with stock uncore (i'm used to using core first method, which seems to work 99% of the time) so i just started messing around trying dirrefent things. Keeping my cache 200mhz lower than core gives me best stability i ended up getting even 4.9 stable with 4.7 cache @ 1.42vcore | 2.0 vccin | 1.26 cache. Using 4.7/[email protected] 1.35 for my 24/7
> 
> Might work, might not doesn't hurt to try


I'll give it a go and see how I do, thought I killed my chip the other day but I loosened my waterblock and it booted up again so it's not dead yet lol. Last time I tried to run at 5ghz before that I ran Cinebench 15.


----------



## MagicSquare

@eXistencelies
I would start with turning your ram xmp off and set it to 1600. You don't want to have any power saving options enabled while stress testing. You want consistent power/voltage.

Unicore/cache clock speedshould be right under your primary clock speed. You want to turn off the ratio and set it to the default clock speed(3.5 for I7).

V input is the total power that goes into your mobo. So you can turn up your core voltage and it might not do anything I'd you don't have enough input voltage. Try referring back to the op guide and also YouTube stuff for your specific mobo. I can't help a ton from work. Hope some of these points help.


----------



## sav4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXistencelies*
> 
> Can I get some help on this please?
> 
> Ok so I was doing some OCing last night and as of right now I tested 4.5GHz at 1.365v and it crashes under stress testing. I have 1.370v right now, but left without testing it. Will be doing that tonight. Now I have my xmp profile on which I had to down clock my ram to 1866 from 2400 as my mobo (Asus VI Hero) crashes on its stock clocks for some reason. Anyways I am still trying to figure out what you guys mean by uncore and some other stuff mentioned.
> 
> Settings as of right now.
> Asus VI Hero
> I7 4770k
> XMP #1
> Dram voltage @ 1.65
> Dram clock @ 1866
> Vcore @ 1.370
> CPU @ 4.5GHz
> 
> Idle temps seem to be around 32*-35*C on custom loop. Under stress test it gets to 67*C.
> Is this voltage safe? What else can I do? Does setting the Cstates to 7 or whatever bring down idle temps?
> 
> So looking through the thread more I see this and a lot of it I have no idea where it is under my BIOS settings as it does not say the same thing. Please help me match the names to the names in my Bios settings, please?
> I am so lost on the naming and where to find those under the ASUS Bios.


Not your exact board but same terms that will apply to yours .
https://youtu.be/QRYUV3-gIhc


----------



## Benjiw

Well I'm finally happy!


----------



## deegzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Well I'm finally happy!


So the trick raising cache worked for you also?


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deegzor*
> 
> So the trick raising cache worked for you also?


Sadly no, I simply can't get 4.8ghz stable unless I use up to 1.6v and I really can't justify that.


----------



## netxzero

anybody here who uses an intel motherboard specially the DZ87KLT-75K for the 4770k?


----------



## deegzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Sadly no, I simply can't get 4.8ghz stable unless I use up to 1.6v and I really can't justify that.


Well 4.7ghz ain't too shabby. I'm also using 4.7/4.6 @ 1.38 for my 24/7. I got it stable 4.9ghz but im not comfortable going over 1.45vcore so im sticking with this for my daily usage.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deegzor*
> 
> Well 4.7ghz ain't too shabby. I'm also using 4.7/4.6 @ 1.38 for my 24/7. I got it stable 4.9ghz but im not comfortable going over 1.45vcore so im sticking with this for my daily usage.


Mate, I'm running 1.5v 24/7 1.45 is nothin lol.









Or....


----------



## deegzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Mate, I'm running 1.5v 24/7 1.45 is nothin lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or....


I'm sincerely curious about how long will that chip last









Here's your setups big brother's results


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deegzor*
> 
> I'm sincerely curious about how long will that chip last
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's your setups big brother's results


I don't care how long it lasts to be honest, it's a premium part so it should be able to stand the stress I'm putting on it when I've treated my AMD far worse and that's still strong and cost less on release.

I honestly think this whole 1.3v thing is a joke, I've yet to see someone give me some proof that going over 1.3 causes damage worth noting?


----------



## deegzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> I don't care how long it lasts to be honest, it's a premium part so it should be able to stand the stress I'm putting on it when I've treated my AMD far worse and that's still strong and cost less on release.
> 
> I honestly think this whole 1.3v thing is a joke, I've yet to see someone give me some proof that going over 1.3 causes damage worth noting?


Some "proof" has been submitted by intel that going over 1.5v will RISK the processor to start degrading. I'm just a ***** who doesn't want to run my processor too close to the chance of degration


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deegzor*
> 
> Some "proof" has been submitted by intel that going over 1.5v will RISK the processor to start degrading. I'm just a ***** who doesn't want to run my processor too close to the chance of degration


Meh that's up to you, my preference is go for it might as well.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deegzor*
> 
> Some "proof" has been submitted by intel that going over 1.5v will RISK the processor to start degrading. I'm just a ***** who doesn't want to run my processor too close to the chance of degration


Have you got this proof? I fancy reading it?


----------



## eXistencelies

sO
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sav4*
> 
> Not your exact board but same terms that will apply to yours .
> https://youtu.be/QRYUV3-gIhc


I think I lost the silicon lottery. I can't even get 4.5GHz stable at 1.375 volts. plus I feel that is to high for me. Temps during a Fire Strike (CPU test) test shot up to around 70*C and I have a custom loop. 720mm of radiators. Goes Res>Pump>Rad>GPU>Rad>CPU>Res. Maybe I should delid my chip? Would that lower idle temps as well as load temps? I am not comfortable with temps that high on water.

4770K chip here
Idle temps at 4.1GHz are 30*C for CPU and 28*C for GPU. GPU does not get above 45*C after hours of gaming.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXistencelies*
> 
> sO
> I think I lost the silicon lottery. I can't even get 4.5GHz stable at 1.375 volts. plus I feel that is to high for me. Temps during a Fire Strike (CPU test) test shot up to around 70*C and I have a custom loop. 720mm of radiators. Goes Res>Pump>Rad>GPU>Rad>CPU>Res. Maybe I should delid my chip? Would that lower idle temps as well as load temps? I am not comfortable with temps that high on water.
> 
> 4770K chip here
> Idle temps at 4.1GHz are 30*C for CPU and 28*C for GPU. GPU does not get above 45*C after hours of gaming.


Don't feel too bad, I couldn't get above 4.3 ion my 4770k. 4790k was another story. I heard Intel cherry picked the 4770k for the 4790k production, so the lottery may have been rigged.







Don't know if it is true or not but my 4790k is 4.7 GHz at 1.24v.


----------



## eXistencelies

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> Don't feel too bad, I couldn't get above 4.3 ion my 4770k. 4790k was another story. I heard Intel cherry picked the 4770k for the 4790k production, so the lottery may have been rigged.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know if it is true or not but my 4790k is 4.7 GHz at 1.24v.


Makes me want to sell the 4770k, mobo and ram and just grab a 6700k lol. I could probably get $400 tops for that.

Is it even worth it?


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXistencelies*
> 
> Makes me want to sell the 4770k, mobo and ram and just grab a 6700k lol. I could probably get $400 tops for that.
> 
> Is it even worth it?


That's a personal decision I think.


----------



## porco116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrainSplatter*
> 
> Once u get past 1.3v, delidding helps a lot. U gain about .1v more voltage to play around (1.4v becomes the new 1.3v) which translates often into about 200 Mhz of more OC.


Yeah I'm really considering this option since I decided to buy a 4770k and not a 4790k. I haven't done my homework yet, no idea over the thermal material required to decrease temps. I mean maybe there's something more efficient than artic silver 5 at around 9 W.m^-1...

Here are my specs 
*Ring ratio *35* stabilised the whole thing I guess. It is not undervolted yet at *vCore: 1.25-1.248V.*
Ram is 1600 now at 1.65v

Totally stabl under x264 and days of Arma3, except Prime95. Never crashed since the last undervolting attempt. If you look good on bottom right, the core temp has a consequent delta. It is possible that the cooler has moved a bit explaining why very high load can "peak out" over the cooling inertia. Thermal paste was Artic Silver 5, I may go for liquid metal pro. That cooler weight almost 2 kg and is not convenient at all. Aio would be much more effective for the less maintenance trouble.
Moreover, when I have finished my rig, the mobo was unable to read cpu temp, only mobo temp. The mobo was from materiel.net occasions sales, no errors mentionned. No time to rma the motherboard. Temp data from HWmonitor has noise : it jumps 15°C up sometimes... this is obvious when monitoring on MsiAfterburner curves.

I almost regret not having bought the 6600k instead, the whole price with mobo was 50€ close. But it is more about politics: why buy the latest intel's crap? And why buy a somehow immature platform.

Overall conclusion: No time for further testing, my steam profile has gone to 80h a week to 3h but smoothness of Arma3 from [email protected] to [email protected] is important. Exile and koth can run above 100 fps, the 390x starts hovering so my build is adapted for the use now. Stutter is almost non existent. Gonna try cimbing the 5Ghz wall but it does crash in bios, only x48 was stable at idle


----------



## deegzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Have you got this proof? I fancy reading it?


If i don't remember completely wrong it was on intel's processor Datasheet


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXistencelies*
> 
> Makes me want to sell the 4770k, mobo and ram and just grab a 6700k lol. I could probably get $400 tops for that.
> 
> Is it even worth it?


I would but I want that golden 5ghz 24/7, I'd probably shim the die so I could mount my waterblock on the die without the IHS.


----------



## boomerzangs

So i'm trying for 4.9GHz with my 4790k and having no luck. I try vcore, vccin, and system agent voltages and am not getting very far. For kicks, I decide to up the uncore (without changing or really paying attention to the vring voltage from auto). I notice an increase in stability and am like 'cool, but I should probably start back at my original stable 4.8GHz oc to see what I can get stable there.' So I go back to those settings and I start upping the uncore. 44x, 45x, 46x uncore multipliers no problem. 'Wow' I say, thinking man I should have tried this in the first place. During the 46x uncore multiplier test I look at the vring voltage in HWinfo. It reads 1.46volts. Slightly alarmed, I stopped the test. I said maybe the read out was wrong, tthere are definitely some weird readouts in HWinfo from my motherboard.

So I go back into the BIOS and change the vring voltage to 1.20v. Windows won't even start. When I have time I will have to use my mulitmeter and the probes that came with the board to get a real reading of the voltage. I'm not sure why the motherboard would default to using such high voltages when it is set to auto, but I guess I shouldn't have assumed it would stick to the default voltage. I learned my lesson though, pay attention to the voltages your motherboard automatically uses when increasing your multipliers and *if overclocking it might be good to lock in the voltage on the core and uncore that you want to use*, even if your not overclocking (or underclocking) the uncore. Luckily, the voltages were not used for a very long time and not outrageous to the point of instant degredation but that could've been nasty.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boomerzangs*
> 
> So i'm trying for 4.9GHz with my 4790k and having no luck. I try vcore, vccin, and system agent voltages and am not getting very far. For kicks, I decide to up the uncore (without changing or really paying attention to the vring voltage from auto). I notice an increase in stability and am like 'cool, but I should probably start back at my original stable 4.8GHz oc to see what I can get stable there.' So I go back to those settings and I start upping the uncore. 44x, 45x, 46x uncore multipliers no problem. 'Wow' I say, thinking man I should have tried this in the first place. During the 46x uncore multiplier test I look at the vring voltage in HWinfo. It reads 1.46volts. Slightly alarmed, I stopped the test. I said maybe the read out was wrong, tthere are definitely some weird readouts in HWinfo from my motherboard.
> 
> So I go back into the BIOS and change the vring voltage to 1.20v. Windows won't even start. When I have time I will have to use my mulitmeter and the probes that came with the board to get a real reading of the voltage. I'm not sure why the motherboard would default to using such high voltages when it is set to auto, but I guess I shouldn't have assumed it would stick to the default voltage. I learned my lesson though, pay attention to the voltages your motherboard automatically uses when increasing your multipliers and *if overclocking it might be good to lock in the voltage on the core and uncore that you want to use*, even if your not overclocking (or underclocking) the uncore. Luckily, the voltages were not used for a very long time and not outrageous to the point of instant degredation but that could've been nasty.


I need 1.4v+ on uncore voltage for x47 so no... it's not really that bad, you shouldn't have things set to auto, putting your uncore close to core multiplier helps with higher overclocks I've found.


----------



## boomerzangs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> I need 1.4v+ on uncore voltage for x47 so no... it's not really that bad, you shouldn't have things set to auto, putting your uncore close to core multiplier helps with higher overclocks I've found.


normally I would have, but I was doing quick and dirty tests to get a baseline level of stability. I haven't really payed attention at all to my uncore and uncore voltage until yesterday because I haven't had time to work on the overclock since I got my new GPU so I was thrown off by what my board decided to use when set to auto. Either way, with some testing today, I think I've settled that 1.20vring is good for 44xuncore with a 48xcore multiplier (@1.32vcore).

I'll try again with the 49x core multiplier once I know that those settings are stable. And if I get up to the same settings again with no change in stability I guess I can try adding voltage to vrin and try to get the uncore up higher again at 4.8GHz core. I'd like to have an idea of what it takes to get to 4.9 or 5.0GHz as I'm going to be water cooling this system soon so I will have some thermal headroom to play with. I would LOVE a 24/7 5GHz but I gotta get to 4.9GHz first


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boomerzangs*
> 
> normally I would have, but I was doing quick and dirty tests to get a baseline level of stability. I haven't really payed attention at all to my uncore and uncore voltage until yesterday because I haven't had time to work on the overclock since I got my new GPU so I was thrown off by what my board decided to use when set to auto. Either way, with some testing today, I think I've settled that 1.20vring is good for 44xuncore with a 48xcore multiplier (@1.32vcore).
> 
> I'll try again with the 49x core multiplier once I know that those settings are stable. And if I get up to the same settings again with no change in stability I guess I can try adding voltage to vrin and try to get the uncore up higher again at 4.8GHz core. I'd like to have an idea of what it takes to get to 4.9 or 5.0GHz as I'm going to be water cooling this system soon so I will have some thermal headroom to play with. I would LOVE a 24/7 5GHz but I gotta get to 4.9GHz first


I would love 5ghz too but the voltage wall for me at 4.8ghz is too much, I'd need exotic cooling like phase or a TEC to bring the temps and resistance down to lower the volts.


----------



## boomerzangs

yeah I'm beginning to think I hit the voltage wall for 4.9. Up to 1.43vcore from 1.32vcore stable for 4.8GHz while playing with a lot of other settings on the way and I'm not getting any more stable at any setting. Kinda frustrating. I've been timing how long it takes to BSOD and its not getting much better. I take it Haswell CPU's don't respond at all voltage wise to reduced heat for stability like say, a Maxwell GPU does (I can't remember correctly but I think this is somewhat true for Skylake CPU's from what I read in the Skylake delid thread)?

All that said, I still need to toy with some of the tertiary voltages more and crack out the multimeter to see what actually happens when I set an offset for something like the SA voltage and what the auto setting bumps that voltage too. I may try turning DIMM slots off to see what I can do with 1 or 2 sticks of RAM as opposed to the full kit I'm currently running. This can be a very tedious and time consuming process.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boomerzangs*
> 
> yeah I'm beginning to think I hit the voltage wall for 4.9. Up to 1.43vcore from 1.32vcore stable for 4.8GHz while playing with a lot of other settings on the way and I'm not getting any more stable at any setting. Kinda frustrating. I've been timing how long it takes to BSOD and its not getting much better. I take it Haswell CPU's don't respond at all voltage wise to reduced heat for stability like say, a Maxwell GPU does (I can't remember correctly but I think this is somewhat true for Skylake CPU's from what I read in the Skylake delid thread)?
> 
> All that said, I still need to toy with some of the tertiary voltages more and crack out the multimeter to see what actually happens when I set an offset for something like the SA voltage and what the auto setting bumps that voltage too. I may try turning DIMM slots off to see what I can do with 1 or 2 sticks of RAM as opposed to the full kit I'm currently running. This can be a very tedious and time consuming process.


Haswell hate heat much like my AMD 8350. Are you upping your Input Voltage (aka VCCIN, Vrin, Eventual Input Voltage)? When you start upping the Vcore you need to increase this or upping the Vcore alone won't bring you stability.


----------



## boomerzangs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Haswell hate heat much like my AMD 8350. Are you upping your Input Voltage (aka VCCIN, Vrin, Eventual Input Voltage)? When you start upping the Vcore you need to increase this or upping the Vcore alone won't bring you stability.


Yeah. I've tried stepping it up. Then I tried setting it to 2.15 in frustration at a high vcore. Nothin. But my temps are pushing 90C without even settling into the test so I'm done until I can get it into the loop. Right now I'm looking into playing with RAM settings. In the Devil's Canyon Owners Thread, I was talking with a guy who was able to drop vcore by fiddling with RAM timings. But he was able to figure out the actual RAM chips or controller or something and then find the guides for voltages and timings that chip or controller liked. So I gotta dig. I don't how that works with the whole voltage wall thing.

I will say both with my 4690k and now the 4790k I don't think I was ever able to get stable clocks with vcore above 1.4 (on air mind you) when the temp were pushing 90 during the stress testing.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boomerzangs*
> 
> Yeah. I've tried stepping it up. Then I tried setting it to 2.15 in frustration at a high vcore. Nothin. But my temps are pushing 90C without even settling into the test so I'm done until I can get it into the loop. Right now I'm looking into playing with RAM settings. In the Devil's Canyon Owners Thread, I was talking with a guy who was able to drop vcore by fiddling with RAM timings. But he was able to figure out the actual RAM chips or controller or something and then find the guides for voltages and timings that chip or controller liked. So I gotta dig. I don't how that works with the whole voltage wall thing.
> 
> I will say both with my 4690k and now the 4790k I don't think I was ever able to get stable clocks with vcore above 1.4 (on air mind you) when the temp were pushing 90 during the stress testing.


You're hitting thermal walls, the hotter your chip gets the more volts you need to keep stable, if you find out how this guy dropped VCORE by tightening his timings then give me the information too because that hasn't worked for me, sounds like his ram might be faulty. Trust me.



I run 2400mhz 11-12-12-28-1 24/7 and it didn't help me drop my vcore at all tbh.


----------



## Benjiw

Double post, drat!


----------



## porco116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boomerzangs*
> 
> This can be a very tedious and time consuming process.


Yeah! : D

Oh btw, turbo info here https://rog.asus.com/12802014/overclocking/5ghz-4670k-4770k-overclocking-guide-on-maximus-vi-formula/  The guy is able to maintain x50 on 2 cores. I do remember seeing that option on a rog extreme-z board, but I don't remember that one on my msi gaming 5 board.
That could be interesting for general app performance like cad
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> I would love 5ghz too but the voltage wall for me at 4.8ghz is too much, I'd need exotic cooling like phase or a TEC to bring the temps and resistance down to lower the volts.


Speaking about TEC, have you got a specific model in mind? I'm wondering if the total W of the TEC should be 3 times the W of cpu load. Which then translate, roughly how much squares of fans do you need for a WC?

This guide doesn't give a strict answer, I'm looking for a chart for 150W-180W
http://www.heatsink-guide.com/content.php?content=peltierinfo-4.shtml


I don't own WC now, thermal paste seems to have moved so I can't do further testing except planning deliding this way 
https://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?s=3e09c52f696540d8dbd786bbf64ebb03&t=18605867
or this way http://www.pcper.com/reviews/Cases-and-Cooling/Delidding-your-Intel-Haswell-CPU/Vise-Method-Step-Step


----------



## boomerzangs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> You're hitting thermal walls, the hotter your chip gets the more volts you need to keep stable, if you find out how this guy dropped VCORE by tightening his timings then give me the information too because that hasn't worked for me, sounds like his ram might be faulty. Trust me.
> 
> 
> 
> I run 2400mhz 11-12-12-28-1 24/7 and it didn't help me drop my vcore at all tbh.


it was recently in the Devil's Canyon Owners Thread on here. He was overclocking and ram. I think it had to do with applying timings that the chips had been shown to like. Dropped something like 30mV on his vcore. I have to dig into my system to find the serial number of my RAM to get an idea. Apparently G skill codes that info into their serial numbers. He got the info from a database from here: http://i4memory.com/showthread.php?t=8426. I think you need to be a member to see it though.

Here is the thread that he was talking about it: http://www.overclock.net/t/1490324/the-intel-devils-canyon-owners-club/21030_30. Of course it was only one person's result so its not solid evidence that its going to work for me or anyone else. But it'd be interesting to try and see if its actually a thing.


----------



## boomerzangs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *porco116*
> 
> Oh btw, turbo info here https://rog.asus.com/12802014/overclocking/5ghz-4670k-4770k-overclocking-guide-on-maximus-vi-formula/ The guy is able to maintain x50 on 2 cores. I do remember seeing that option on a rog extreme-z board, but I don't remember that one on my msi gaming 5 board.
> That could be interesting for general app performance like cad


I do have that option on my board I think too (gigabyte z97 SOC force). I currently run with turbo disabled. I will have to experiment with that feature. Gotta get done with summer classes before I can sit down and get at it again. I'm excited to try using the multimeter so that I can sort out actual voltages. I got the whole trial spreadsheet going, so I'm ready to do this systematically


----------



## jdorje

On most overclocks i can set the 1 core turbo 1 multiplier above the regular overclock. For example 46x on 1.29V but the 1 core turbo is 47x. Kinda hard to verify stability - simply booting with 1 core active, 47x, 1.29V is a start, but passing that isn't a guarantee of stability as any of the 4 cores could be the one turbo uses. Still i don't think i ever got an crash on it; it would never use that clock under sustained heavy load after all. All this is with fixed voltage.

In theory you can do a per core overclock using all four turbo values and adaptive voltage. But you need the adaptive curve to be rational such that a single offset will work for all four clock levels. Seems like a complete waste of time on most chips. Including mine where the adaptive curve is flat above 4 ghz.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boomerzangs*
> 
> it was recently in the Devil's Canyon Owners Thread on here. He was overclocking and ram. I think it had to do with applying timings that the chips had been shown to like. Dropped something like 30mV on his vcore. I have to dig into my system to find the serial number of my RAM to get an idea. Apparently G skill codes that info into their serial numbers. He got the info from a database from here: http://i4memory.com/showthread.php?t=8426. I think you need to be a member to see it though.
> 
> Here is the thread that he was talking about it: http://www.overclock.net/t/1490324/the-intel-devils-canyon-owners-club/21030_30. Of course it was only one person's result so its not solid evidence that its going to work for me or anyone else. But it'd be interesting to try and see if its actually a thing.


Could of been a placebo, he could of been fluffing his memory voltages etc causing him to need more vcore (or believe to need more vcore when in fact it wasn't needed).


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Getting a 4670K next week. Bought it from a folder who never used it. New in box.

Will be fun to see what it can do!









Hopefully I can run 4000 at stock voltage or less. Will play with it once it gets here.

By the way, should I delid the CPU or just keep it as it is?

It will be used for folding and lan pc with an 980Ti @1500 I had before.







Decent secondary gaming rig.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Getting a 4670K next week. Bought it from a folder who never used it. New in box.
> 
> Will be fun to see what it can do!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully I can run 4000 at stock voltage or less. Will play with it once it gets here.
> 
> By the way, should I delid the CPU or just keep it as it is?
> 
> It will be used for folding and lan pc with an 980Ti @1500 I had before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Decent secondary gaming rig.


If you're not going to push the chip to the max clocks then you're wasting your time delidding.


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Getting a 4670K next week. Bought it from a folder who never used it. New in box.
> 
> Will be fun to see what it can do!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully I can run 4000 at stock voltage or less. Will play with it once it gets here.
> 
> By the way, should I delid the CPU or just keep it as it is?
> 
> It will be used for folding and lan pc with an 980Ti @1500 I had before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Decent secondary gaming rig.


Why don't push it higher? I mean paired with a 980Ti and used for folding..


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgnex*
> 
> Why don't push it higher? I mean paired with a 980Ti and used for folding..















I'll not post the pics of mine at 1.6v 4.9ghz again. Starting to become spam.


----------



## drunkonpiss

is there any way I can OC my locked 4670? just hoping I can kick it up a notch.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

This is my second 4670K. And yet again this OC like total shiat 1.150V for 4000MHZ!!!!!!!

My old one needed 1.2V for 4200 or so. This is even worse.. This was also new, in the box from an Intel RMA.


----------



## JackCY

But manufactured years years ago.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> But manufactured years years ago.


Yes, but still it sucks. If I care enough I'm gonna RMA it. (After killing it or something). Man, this ruined my friday night.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> This is my second 4670K. And yet again this OC like total shiat 1.150V for 4000MHZ!!!!!!!
> 
> My old one needed 1.2V for 4200 or so. This is even worse.. This was also new, in the box from an Intel RMA.


Not pushing hard enough.


----------



## JimmyMo

Greets, all.

I wrote this 4790k, ASUS-board specific overclocking guide last year for a contest (this contest), but never shared it here.

HERE: *DropBox Link*

Same file is attached, too

4790KOverclockingwithASUSMaximusVIIHERO3-25-2015.pdf 4481k .pdf file


Although a lot of people have moved on to Skylake, thought it might be helpful for someone still.

Constructive criticism is welcome! It's been stable at 4.7 for over a year now, and I'm considering pushing it higher.

Cheers!


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JimmyMo*
> 
> Greets, all.
> 
> I wrote this 4790k, ASUS-board specific overclocking guide last year for a contest (this contest), but never shared it here.
> 
> HERE: *DropBox Link*
> 
> Same file is attached, too
> 
> 4790KOverclockingwithASUSMaximusVIIHERO3-25-2015.pdf 4481k .pdf file
> 
> 
> Although a lot of people have moved on to Skylake, thought it might be helpful for someone still.
> 
> Constructive criticism is welcome! It's been stable at 4.7 for over a year now, and I'm considering pushing it higher.
> 
> Cheers!


Not very well designed, loads of text overbearing but, I'll put it to work when I'm back at my PC.


----------



## JimmyMo

Thanks! Person who requested it for the contest wanted lots...and lots...of explanation.

I used a lot of information from this thread and guide (which I credited in the write-up), so I figured coming full-circle and sharing it here would be nice.

Any comments you have on the process will help me to push further... Seems like to go beyond 4.8 I might need some water, though...


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JimmyMo*
> 
> Thanks! Person who requested it for the contest wanted lots...and lots...of explanation.
> 
> I used a lot of information from this thread and guide (which I credited in the write-up), so I figured coming full-circle and sharing it here would be nice.
> 
> Any comments you have on the process will help me to push further... Seems like to go beyond 4.8 I might need some water, though...


Might tweak your guide design wise as a side project before going back to uni and not sure, I've only clocked my 4670k so any advice I could give you is speculation. The cooler the chip is may help you increase clocks and reduce volts.


----------



## Andrew LB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> If you're not going to push the chip to the max clocks then you're wasting your time delidding.


Not necessarily. With many people such as myself, delidding the chip was the only way I was able to achieve even a moderate overclock with my 4670k. Initially when overclocking to just 4ghz, my chip would hit 90'c with a properly installed corsair h80i (very easy to improperly install these coolers) with plenty of fan power running through it. I even tried it with my 120x38 panaflo U1BX monster. After using the vise method, shaving down the underside lip of the IHS so it actually touched the CPU core, applying CL Liquid metal between them, and reinstalling the cooler i was shocked by the temperature drop. With the exact same 4ghz overclock, my CPU was now hitting a max temp of 50'c, and at 4.4ghz and 1.31v hitting 61'c. And that was using a single 120mm corsair PWM fan that maxes at 2800rpm.
I forget what the micrometer measurements were but there was a clear gap between the CPU core and the underside of teh IHS, only making contact via a glob of intel thermal goop.


----------



## jdorje

Delidding is the most cost effective form of improving your cooling by far. Even at $50 - the silicon lottery price - it compares very favorably to a cooler upgrade. DIY cost is more like $5 in parts, 1 hour spent, and say a $5 chance of damaging your chip.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Andrew LB*
> 
> Not necessarily. With many people such as myself, delidding the chip was the only way I was able to achieve even a moderate overclock with my 4670k. Initially when overclocking to just 4ghz, my chip would hit 90'c with a properly installed corsair h80i (very easy to improperly install these coolers) with plenty of fan power running through it. I even tried it with my 120x38 panaflo U1BX monster. After using the vise method, shaving down the underside lip of the IHS so it actually touched the CPU core, applying CL Liquid metal between them, and reinstalling the cooler i was shocked by the temperature drop. With the exact same 4ghz overclock, my CPU was now hitting a max temp of 50'c, and at 4.4ghz and 1.31v hitting 61'c. And that was using a single 120mm corsair PWM fan that maxes at 2800rpm.
> I forget what the micrometer measurements were but there was a clear gap between the CPU core and the underside of teh IHS, only making contact via a glob of intel thermal goop.


Go naked, never use an IHS again.


----------



## Nick the Slick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Go naked, never use an IHS again.


This. I run my 4770k naked with Liquid Pro thermal compound. Made easy by the EK PreciseMount kit. 0 risk of damaging the chip when installing the block and applies perfect pressure. Allows me to keep temps below 60*c while pushing ~1.45V though it for my 4.7GHz overclock.


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nick the Slick*
> 
> This. I run my 4770k naked with Liquid Pro thermal compound. Made easy by the EK PreciseMount kit. 0 risk of damaging the chip when installing the block and applies perfect pressure. Allows me to keep temps below 60*c while pushing *~1.45V though it for my 4.7GHz overclock*.


Wow those 4770k's don't overclock well indeed. My 4790k did 4.8 GHz at 1.28 V. I think even my 4770k did better. No need for a better OC? Just buy one second hand and sell this one!


----------



## Nick the Slick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgnex*
> 
> Wow those 4770k's don't overclock well indeed. My 4790k did 4.8 GHz at 1.28 V. I think even my 4770k did better. No need for a better OC? Just buy one second hand and sell this one!


Yea my chip is pretty bad lol. Voltage is probably a bit higher than it really needs to be though cause I use IBT Very High to verify stability so I'm sure it could be gaming stable with less voltage, but it's given me no trouble so I just leave it where it is. Don't see myself getting rid of this chip just cause it sucks though lol. I'll probably still be rocking it 5+ years from now assuming I don't kill it with this voltage







Only thing in my rig I'll probably be upgrading any time soon is the GPU, been debating on the 1070 but I really want to wait and see what Vega is going to do.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nick the Slick*
> 
> This. I run my 4770k naked with Liquid Pro thermal compound. Made easy by the EK PreciseMount kit. 0 risk of damaging the chip when installing the block and applies perfect pressure. Allows me to keep temps below 60*c while pushing ~1.45V though it for my 4.7GHz overclock.


Need to upgrade to skylake and run one of those naked next lol.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nick the Slick*
> 
> Yea my chip is pretty bad lol. Voltage is probably a bit higher than it really needs to be though cause I use IBT Very High to verify stability so I'm sure it could be gaming stable with less voltage, but it's given me no trouble so I just leave it where it is. Don't see myself getting rid of this chip just cause it sucks though lol. I'll probably still be rocking it 5+ years from now assuming I don't kill it with this voltage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only thing in my rig I'll probably be upgrading any time soon is the GPU, been debating on the 1070 but I really want to wait and see what Vega is going to do.


IBT said my 4.8ghz was stable but when I tested with X264 I couldn't pass it at all. Maybe my overclocks are poor and I'm not doing it correctly? Getting my PC in a few so I'll take some time to re-do my overclock.


----------



## Nick the Slick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> IBT said my 4.8ghz was stable but when I tested with X264 I couldn't pass it at all. Maybe my overclocks are poor and I'm not doing it correctly? Getting my PC in a few so I'll take some time to re-do my overclock.


Did you just run it on default settings or did you use Very High/Max? Default settings are pretty easy to pass I found, but I do about 20-40 runs on Very High and it seems to be really good at finding instability. But then again, I never bothered to run x264 with this overclock because once I decide it was stable with IBT i just let it be and it never crashed during hours of gaming so I just left it alone. Maybe I'm the one who needs to redo it lol. I'll try to remember to set x264 up tonight before I go to bed and see how that goes.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nick the Slick*
> 
> Did you just run it on default settings or did you use Very High/Max? Default settings are pretty easy to pass I found, but I do about 20-40 runs on Very High and it seems to be really good at finding instability. But then again, I never bothered to run x264 with this overclock because once I decide it was stable with IBT i just let it be and it never crashed during hours of gaming so I just left it alone. Maybe I'm the one who needs to redo it lol. I'll try to remember to set x264 up tonight before I go to bed and see how that goes.


Very high and maximum with Xtreme mode enabled for 20 passes.


----------



## testostern

Managed to get x45 stable at 1.215 vcore (LLC and chipset voltage on offset mode, 0.4v+) on my I5 4690k. Had to stop there due to temperature issues (using an H60), since gaming temps are at 68 degrees (winter time lol). For what I saw at the table, I feel very good about the voltage, and I assume I can go higher, but it's risky with that kinda temps.
Any ideas? Is decreasing the cache multiplier really worth it? Does it affect the temps?


----------



## deegzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *testostern*
> 
> Managed to get x45 stable at 1.215 vcore (LLC and chipset voltage on offset mode, 0.4v+) on my I5 4690k. Had to stop there due to temperature issues (using an H60), since gaming temps are at 68 degrees (winter time lol). For what I saw at the table, I feel very good about the voltage, and I assume I can go higher, but it's risky with that kinda temps.
> Any ideas? Is decreasing the cache multiplier really worth it? Does it affect the temps?


Those temp's are completely fine. I personally would stay under 85C when applying more than 1.3v.

I was running my 4690k with 1.35v @ 4.9ghz temps under 80C with h100i v2, no delid.


----------



## Nick the Slick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> IBT said my 4.8ghz was stable but when I tested with X264 I couldn't pass it at all. Maybe my overclocks are poor and I'm not doing it correctly? Getting my PC in a few so I'll take some time to re-do my overclock.


Welp, had to let you know that you were indeed right. Failed x264 miserably (only 1 loop LOL) with my 4.7 overclock. Back to the drawing board for me. Currently passed 50 loops at 4.5 1.28v. Testing 4.6 1.36v now (1.35v failed at 27 loops >_<).


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nick the Slick*
> 
> Welp, had to let you know that you were indeed right. Failed x264 miserably (only 1 loop LOL) with my 4.7 overclock. Back to the drawing board for me. Currently passed 50 loops at 4.5 1.28v. Testing 4.6 1.36v now (1.35v failed at 27 loops >_<).


I normally test for 10-15 loops, if it passes that then it's stable for me. Once you get over 1.3v you need to start fine tuning I found and heat seems to be a big issue with these chips much like with AMD FX chips. Keep em cool and you can clock them.


----------



## Nick the Slick

Well 4.6 passed 50 loops last night @ 1.36V. Testing 4.7 @ 1.45V while I'm at work. Just trying 1.45v again since I set cache back to stock, seeing if maybe it was just a bad cache overclock.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nick the Slick*
> 
> Well 4.6 passed 50 loops last night @ 1.36V. Testing 4.7 @ 1.45V while I'm at work. Just trying 1.45v again since I set cache back to stock, seeing if maybe it was just a bad cache overclock.


I found keeping my cache clock close to my core helped me a lot, if it was too low it made me unstable and I'm not 100% sure why. I cranked up the voltage for cache too. Locked in at 4.7ghz 24/7 now but the voltage is a tad bit high at 1.5v.


----------



## Nick the Slick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> I found keeping my cache clock close to my core helped me a lot, if it was too low it made me unstable and I'm not 100% sure why. I cranked up the voltage for cache too. Locked in at 4.7ghz 24/7 now but the voltage is a tad bit high at 1.5v.


What exactly do you mean by "close to"? Like within 200Mhz? More, less? Sounds interesting, I may give that a go some other time but 4.7 is failing x264 even at 1.49v for me right now so I think I'm just going to back it back down to the stable 4.6 I found and start working on cache for now. Once I get this down I may try 4.7 again with the higher cache and see what happens. If that holds true I wonder what's the deal with that? Could it be the extra voltage required to stabilize the higher cache somehow helping out the core? Or is that just ridiculous? lol


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nick the Slick*
> 
> What exactly do you mean by "close to"? Like within 200Mhz? More, less? Sounds interesting, I may give that a go some other time but 4.7 is failing x264 even at 1.49v for me right now so I think I'm just going to back it back down to the stable 4.6 I found and start working on cache for now. Once I get this down I may try 4.7 again with the higher cache and see what happens. If that holds true I wonder what's the deal with that? Could it be the extra voltage required to stabilize the higher cache somehow helping out the core? Or is that just ridiculous? lol


Yes higher cache but you need to up your input voltage:
Quote:


> Input Voltage (aka VCCIN, Vrin, Eventual Input Voltage)
> The VRIN can be thought of as the entire amount of voltage drawn by the CPU and all of its components.
> 
> When your Vcore is really going up, at least 1.30 probably 1.35v or above, you may need to change other settings. For one, keep your Vccin or total CPU voltage to 0.5v above Vcore. You can try 1.9 or 2.0v. 2.2 is uncharted territory, but for my personal overclock, a Vcore of 1.42 required Vccin of 2.15v for stability. Vccin is also known as Vrin. In Asus ROG boards, try tweaking the "eventual input voltage" instead. No benefits have been recorded by tweaking the "initial input voltage" setting.
> 
> I recommend changing input voltage in 0.05v increments. Any less you need a zen-like patience to test everything. I recommend max 0.1v increment if you are lazy. Do not do the same with Vcore or other types of voltages obviously. The reason why input voltage becomes a larger factor at higher Vcore is because input voltage is typically automatically managed by the motherboard's own software. But when the Vcore goes high up, the motherboard almost never compensates the input voltage well enough to ensure stability. Depending on how good your motherboard is at making sure the CPU has enough input voltage for the Vcore, you may have to tweak the input voltage before you even hit 1.3v Vcore.
> 
> For my case, I was trying to get x46 core multiplier and could not stabilize. Odd, considering x45 was rock solid @ 1.35v. I scaled up voltage from 1.35 to 1.4, 1.42, 1.47, 1.5, 1.512v, without being any more stable as voltage went up. The key was a higher Vcore, AND a higher input voltage. I demonstrated this by testing stability at 1.42v with various input voltage. I tested by running x264 until Bsod 5 times per setting, keeping track of averages. From 1.85 to 1.95 to 2.05 to 2.15, I could see demonstrable improvement in stability, with a higher maximum, minimum, and average time until Bsod. So what is this saying? Often times we are just tempted to test the Vcore and if it doesn't work, just get a higher Vcore, and higher, until we use ridiculous voltage and still crash, where we then put our hands in the air and give up. Just chucking Vcore as high as you can will often not net stability if you do not have high enough input voltage to match that high Vcore.
> 
> Also keep in mind that the amount of Vrin you need for a specific Vcore varies from CPU to CPU.


----------



## Nick the Slick

Yea I'm aware of Vrin, I set it to 2 when I'm trying to find max clock, wasn't willing to go above that. I might try up to 2.15 though when i retry for 4.7. So far I got 4.6 core @ 1.36v and 4.5 cache at 1.3v stable for 50 loops. Gonna start optimizing voltages now and see how low I can get them, then I might try for 4.7 again. Thanks for the tips though, just when you think you've got it down there's always room for improvement lol.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nick the Slick*
> 
> Yea I'm aware of Vrin, I set it to 2 when I'm trying to find max clock, wasn't willing to go above that. I might try up to 2.15 though when i retry for 4.7. So far I got 4.6 core @ 1.36v and 4.5 cache at 1.3v stable for 50 loops. Gonna start optimizing voltages now and see how low I can get them, then I might try for 4.7 again. Thanks for the tips though, just when you think you've got it down there's always room for improvement lol.


I've had mine at 2.2v and it was fine. if you're too low or too high you won't be stable.


----------



## sav4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> I found keeping my cache clock close to my core helped me a lot, if it was too low it made me unstable and I'm not 100% sure why. I cranked up the voltage for cache too. Locked in at 4.7ghz 24/7 now but the voltage is a tad bit high at 1.5v.


I found this to .
With input voltage once you get to a certain clock lowering it can help,especially around 4.8 range


----------



## gunshyb

Looking for a little advice. Ive gotten my second hand 4770K to 4.4 with 1.292V stable. At the same Volts i can boot 4.5 into windows but fail x264 within the first loop or 2. My Uncore is currently at 35 with Auto voltage. I dont want to up my core voltage any further due to temps (DH14 air). Being rather new to overclocking what can i do to try and bring stability to 4.5 without raising core voltage.

Hell id even love to bring the volts down for 4.4 but x264 crashes with anything less than 1.292. seems rather high though. any insights or things to try would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## BrainSplatter

You should probably raise your cache voltage to 1.15v or 1.2v. But if u don't have a better than average CPU then u might not get much higher. My 4770K for example needs 1.38v for 4.5Ghz (and 1.32v for 4.4Ghz) and that was only possible after delidding due to the heat for voltages over 1.3v.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gunshyb*
> 
> Looking for a little advice. Ive gotten my second hand 4770K to 4.4 with 1.292V stable. At the same Volts i can boot 4.5 into windows but fail x264 within the first loop or 2. My Uncore is currently at 35 with Auto voltage. I dont want to up my core voltage any further due to temps (DH14 air). Being rather new to overclocking what can i do to try and bring stability to 4.5 without raising core voltage.
> 
> Hell id even love to bring the volts down for 4.4 but x264 crashes with anything less than 1.292. seems rather high though. any insights or things to try would be greatly appreciated.


Input voltage could do with upping slightly and you might want to turn off auto for cache voltage and see if increasing cache helps stability like it has for others.


----------



## sav4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gunshyb*
> 
> Looking for a little advice. Ive gotten my second hand 4770K to 4.4 with 1.292V stable. At the same Volts i can boot 4.5 into windows but fail x264 within the first loop or 2. My Uncore is currently at 35 with Auto voltage. I dont want to up my core voltage any further due to temps (DH14 air). Being rather new to overclocking what can i do to try and bring stability to 4.5 without raising core voltage.
> 
> Hell id even love to bring the volts down for 4.4 but x264 crashes with anything less than 1.292. seems rather high though. any insights or things to try would be greatly appreciated.


What's your input voltage at ?
Try setting it at 1.8v
Manually set cache voltage
Load line calibration setting
Try raising the cache to 3.9 I have found the closer the cache is to core the more stable it is .
Try 1 setting at a time what board are you using?
Edit pretty much what benjiw suggested


----------



## gunshyb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrainSplatter*
> 
> You should probably raise your cache voltage to 1.15v or 1.2v. But if u don't have a better than average CPU then u might not get much higher. My 4770K for example needs 1.38v for 4.5Ghz (and 1.32v for 4.4Ghz) and that was only possible after delidding due to the heat for voltages over 1.3v.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Input voltage could do with upping slightly and you might want to turn off auto for cache voltage and see if increasing cache helps stability like it has for others.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sav4*
> 
> What's your input voltage at ?
> Try setting it at 1.8v
> Manually set cache voltage
> Load line calibration setting
> Try raising the cache to 3.9 I have found the closer the cache is to core the more stable it is .
> Try 1 setting at a time what board are you using?
> Edit pretty much what benjiw suggested


Awesome guys thanks for the suggestions. Will try this tonight after work. One at a time. Ive got the majority of other settings at auto for now. Running this on a MSI GD65 gaming.


----------



## Ithanul

Hmmm, same board as me, and even same chip.

It just my lazy butt has yet to OC mine. Think I will do it since I about to switch the chip and board out. Just waiting on that blasted RAM to show up for the other board.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gunshyb*
> 
> Awesome guys thanks for the suggestions. Will try this tonight after work. One at a time. Ive got the majority of other settings at auto for now. Running this on a MSI GD65 gaming.


You shouldn't have things on auto, reason being the board will only go so far or might even apply too much voltage and then you're hitting your head against a wall. Too much voltage is just as bad as too little voltage.


----------



## gunshyb

so figured id report back. got 4.5 stable after adjusting as mentioned above. Increase in cache clock and voltage and also upped input voltage. Thank you all!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> You shouldn't have things on auto, reason being the board will only go so far or might even apply too much voltage and then you're hitting your head against a wall. Too much voltage is just as bad as too little voltage.


Thanks for advise. After following all your recommendations voltages arent auto anymore







thanks again!


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gunshyb*
> 
> so figured id report back. got 4.5 stable after adjusting as mentioned above. Increase in cache clock and voltage and also upped input voltage. Thank you all!
> Thanks for advise. After following all your recommendations voltages arent auto anymore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks again!


Glad I could help out, it's what I found when overclocking mine but if it wasn't for the OP of this thread I would of been at a loss with input voltages too.


----------



## m3kk

Can someone help me? I'm trying to get to 4.3 but I simply can't

I put ratio to 43
Core voltage :tried everything from 1.2-1.3
Input voltage (eventual ) 1.9
Cache ratio 34 with auto voltage

What am I missing? I tried with xmp and without :/

Asus Maximus hero VI

Also in CPU-z the "vcore" never reach above 0.8 something , vcore is also saying that low numbers in hwmonitor? I've set it to manual.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m3kk*
> 
> Can someone help me? I'm trying to get to 4.3 but I simply can't
> 
> I put ratio to 43
> Core voltage :tried everything from 1.2-1.3
> Input voltage (eventual ) 1.9
> Cache ratio 34 with auto voltage
> 
> What am I missing? I tried with xmp and without :/
> 
> Asus Maximus hero VI
> 
> Also in CPU-z the "vcore" never reach above 0.8 something , vcore is also saying that low numbers in hwmonitor? I've set it to manual.


You need to turn intel speed step off and in windows power management to full power or when you're stress testing or putting load on cpu it will go up to max turbo speed.


----------



## m3kk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> You need to turn intel speed step off and in windows power management to full power or when you're stress testing or putting load on cpu it will go up to max turbo speed.


HWinfo gave me the right numbers now instead. Finally.

Anyway: I managed to get 4.3 with these settings:

Core ratio 43 (obviously)
Cache ratio 35
Vcore 1.310
Cache voltage auto
Eventual (input) 1.9

Is there any point to try and fine tune this? I tried 44 with up to 1.33 vcore but nope.. Feels like it's not worth trying anymore? Is there some other setting I can try besides bumping up the vcore? I think even 1.310 just for 4.3ghz is a little too much to be worth it tbh


----------



## deegzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m3kk*
> 
> HWinfo gave me the right numbers now instead. Finally.
> 
> Anyway: I managed to get 4.3 with these settings:
> 
> Core ratio 43 (obviously)
> Cache ratio 35
> Vcore 1.310
> Cache voltage auto
> Eventual (input) 1.9
> 
> Is there any point to try and fine tune this? I tried 44 with up to 1.33 vcore but nope.. Feels like it's not worth trying anymore? Is there some other setting I can try besides bumping up the vcore? I think even 1.310 just for 4.3ghz is a little too much to be worth it tbh


what setup are you using? let's start with that


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m3kk*
> 
> HWinfo gave me the right numbers now instead. Finally.
> 
> Anyway: I managed to get 4.3 with these settings:
> 
> Core ratio 43 (obviously)
> Cache ratio 35
> Vcore 1.310
> Cache voltage auto
> Eventual (input) 1.9
> 
> Is there any point to try and fine tune this? I tried 44 with up to 1.33 vcore but nope.. Feels like it's not worth trying anymore? Is there some other setting I can try besides bumping up the vcore? I think even 1.310 just for 4.3ghz is a little too much to be worth it tbh


Even my dog of a chip can do much better than that, like the last person said, what is currently in your rig? Have you delidded the cpu or not? What cooling do you have? We need more information, what are you testing with?


----------



## m3kk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deegzor*
> 
> what setup are you using? let's start with that


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Even my dog of a chip can do much better than that, like the last person said, what is currently in your rig? Have you delidded the cpu or not? What cooling do you have? We need more information, what are you testing with?


Alright guys, when I say "I managed to get" as in I was happy it even booted and survived 5mins of stress test in CPU-z and one bench in Cinebench.

CPU: i5 4670k
Ram: can't remember right now at work sorry
MB: Maximus hero VI ASUS
SSD: vortex 4 256gb
GPU: R9 290X
CPU cooler: Antec KÜHLER H20 1250
PSU : some corsair silent 600W .

Anything else I can provide you with? Ive reverted my bios settings to stock for now.

Edit: no hardware mod/ delid


----------



## m3kk

Im getting 4.2 right now with 1.25 vcore, couldnt even boot with 1.2-1.21
Im not stressing it either, just booted and quick check cpu-z stress and a cinebench. temps is around 60C max


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m3kk*
> 
> Im getting 4.2 right now with 1.25 vcore, couldnt even boot with 1.2-1.21
> Im not stressing it either, just booted and quick check cpu-z stress and a cinebench. temps is around 60C max


Then your 4670k is like mine, poor overclocker and needs loads of volts. If you go to the first page of this thread, read through it then set things up you should be able to work out what you need to do. Another issue you might be facing is your cache is too low, if you bring it closer to your core speed you might find more stability.

You really need to stress test because without that information you won't know what voltages you need or what LLC you might need to apply etc.


----------



## sav4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m3kk*
> 
> Im getting 4.2 right now with 1.25 vcore, couldnt even boot with 1.2-1.21
> Im not stressing it either, just booted and quick check cpu-z stress and a cinebench. temps is around 60C max


Use x264 or realbench for testing.
Try running stock and do a stress test and record the voltages it runs then use these as your starting point.
Try not to use voltages on auto .
I did my mates 4770k on that board and it's a little wierd so many settings . I set the predone oc tab to 4.4 and looked at what changed in the settings then manually set my voltages etc may help
Just always monitor voltages and temps


----------



## sav4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m3kk*
> 
> Alright guys, when I say "I managed to get" as in I was happy it even booted and survived 5mins of stress test in CPU-z and one bench in Cinebench.
> 
> CPU: i5 4670k
> Ram: can't remember right now at work sorry
> MB: Maximus hero VI ASUS
> SSD: vortex 4 256gb
> GPU: R9 290X
> CPU cooler: Antec KÜHLER H20 1250
> PSU : some corsair silent 600W .
> 
> Anything else I can provide you with? Ive reverted my bios settings to stock for now.
> 
> Edit: no hardware mod/ delid


Have a watch of this different board but similar bios

https://youtu.be/w-oAf2tVDcg


----------



## m3kk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Then your 4670k is like mine, poor overclocker and needs loads of volts. If you go to the first page of this thread, read through it then set things up you should be able to work out what you need to do. Another issue you might be facing is your cache is too low, if you bring it closer to your core speed you might find more stability.
> 
> You really need to stress test because without that information you won't know what voltages you need or what LLC you might need to apply etc.


Yup I will do that thanks
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sav4*
> 
> Use x264 or realbench for testing.
> Try running stock and do a stress test and record the voltages it runs then use these as your starting point.
> Try not to use voltages on auto .
> I did my mates 4770k on that board and it's a little wierd so many settings . I set the predone oc tab to 4.4 and looked at what changed in the settings then manually set my voltages etc may help
> Just always monitor voltages and temps


I dunno can't run x264 it says something isn't installed although it pointed me to what I needed to install but it still doesn't work.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sav4*
> 
> Have a watch of this different board but similar bios
> 
> https://youtu.be/w-oAf2tVDcg


Thanks will check it out


----------



## redshoulder

I have 4770K delid with h100igtx cooler running at 4.5ghz at 1.26V, do you think I can push it more as the chip is average?


----------



## sav4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redshoulder*
> 
> I have 4770K delid with h100igtx cooler running at 4.5ghz at 1.26V, do you think I can push it more as the chip is average?


What's your temps like ?if low and you need more power the decision is yours
1.26v is a good voltage


----------



## redshoulder

55-60c on load, settings are stable for last 2 years, all I change is multiplier and voltage though.


----------



## m3kk

Just tried 4.4ghz with 1.35 vcore in pure frustration. Booted up but BSOD 2 minutes of cinebench. I think I'm gonna give up on this chip for now.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m3kk*
> 
> Just tried 4.4ghz with 1.35 vcore in pure frustration. Booted up but BSOD 2 minutes of cinebench. I think I'm gonna give up on this chip for now.


You don't need to give up it just takes time and testing to get it set up if you've no previous experience with overclocking then its incredibly difficult to understand what is going on.

Another problem you're facing is you're not even getting into windows so that means one or more of your voltages is incorrect, I highly doubt it is your vcore however, try turning up cache voltage and input voltage in the CPU section of the bios as the 2 I have next to vcore on the main bios page don't really do anything.


----------



## m3kk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> You don't need to give up it just takes time and testing to get it set up if you've no previous experience with overclocking then its incredibly difficult to understand what is going on.
> 
> Another problem you're facing is you're not even getting into windows so that means one or more of your voltages is incorrect, I highly doubt it is your vcore however, try turning up cache voltage and input voltage in the CPU section of the bios as the 2 I have next to vcore on the main bios page don't really do anything.


I've been up to 1.2 cache voltage but with x34 cache ratio

I've been up at 2 input voltage

Perhaps I could try reflash bios


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m3kk*
> 
> I've been up to 1.2 cache voltage but with x34 cache ratio
> 
> I've been up at 2 input voltage
> 
> Perhaps I could try reflash bios


did you just crank up your multiplier or raise it gradually? my cache is on 1.4v lol.


----------



## deegzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redshoulder*
> 
> I have 4770K delid with h100igtx cooler running at 4.5ghz at 1.26V, do you think I can push it more as the chip is average?


Did you use coollaboratorys pro liquid metal between cpu and heat spreader? I think it's completely possible to get 4.7-4.9 depending on your memory oc etc etc.. I'm runnin my 4770k @4.7ghz 1.38v 24/7 for 4.8 full stable i would need to add too much voltage in my opinion. I would suggest to put the max voltage you are comfortable with and then start ramping up the multiplier. Also input voltage, cache voltage, ssa, ioa and iod can help stabilizing the oc. Keeping the cache close to core helps me get stable


----------



## redshoulder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deegzor*
> 
> Did you use coollaboratorys pro liquid metal between cpu and heat spreader? I think it's completely possible to get 4.7-4.9 depending on your memory oc etc etc.. I'm runnin my 4770k @4.7ghz 1.38v 24/7 for 4.8 full stable i would need to add too much voltage in my opinion. I would suggest to put the max voltage you are comfortable with and then start ramping up the multiplier. Also input voltage, cache voltage, ssa, ioa and iod can help stabilizing the oc. Keeping the cache close to core helps me get stable


Yes, used pro liquid metal between cpu and heat spreader.
Just tested 4.6ghz at 1.3v and it crashed on cinebench. Maybe I will tweak some settings as you said or increase voltage to see what is required for 4.6ghz but for actual use I don't think it worth increasing voltage for a couple of hundred mhz.


----------



## m3kk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> did you just crank up your multiplier or raise it gradually? my cache is on 1.4v lol.
> 
> I cranked it in frustration lol. Ive been doing gradual before but when I needed 1.31 for 4.3ghz from 2.5 @ 4.2 (even that is big af) I knew I was going to have a hard time.
> 
> Is it really necessary to crank cache voltage if I set x34 manually?can you write what other settings your at?


----------



## juniordnz

Do I have the worst 4690K of all time or not?

Since I bought it 2 years ago I can't seem to get 4.5ghz stable. Now that I bought a 1080 I really need all the power this CPU has to offer as I'm getting seriously CPU bottlenecked.

Last settings I tried:

core x45 / 1.320V
uncore x35 / 1.150V
input 1.900V
LLC 1

I don't even have to stress it. A few minutes on GTA V and anything like an explosion will make the computer freeze and restart without even BSODing.

Any help? This has been a long, stressful quest =(


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m3kk*


I would have to dive into my bios and I'm moving home in the next few days so bare with me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> Do I have the worst 4690K of all time or not?
> 
> Since I bought it 2 years ago I can't seem to get 4.5ghz stable. Now that I bought a 1080 I really need all the power this CPU has to offer as I'm getting seriously CPU bottlenecked.
> 
> Last settings I tried:
> 
> core x45 / 1.320V
> uncore x35 / 1.150V
> input 1.900V
> LLC 1
> 
> I don't even have to stress it. A few minutes on GTA V and anything like an explosion will make the computer freeze and restart without even BSODing.
> 
> Any help? This has been a long, stressful quest =(


I'm not to sure on what asrock lists their LLC at but try increasing the LLC so help provide more stable voltage, shutting down randomly without a BSOD, that would suggest to me heat or voltage is an issue. Also I would set uncore closer to core speed and increase the voltage for that. Increase input voltage bit by bit as you're already at 1.3v so you either need 1.4v and to delid your chip to reduce thermals to support 1.4v ish.

What stress test program are you using to test your overclocks?


----------



## juniordnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> I'm not to sure on what asrock lists their LLC at but try increasing the LLC so help provide more stable voltage, shutting down randomly without a BSOD, that would suggest to me heat or voltage is an issue. Also I would set uncore closer to core speed and increase the voltage for that. Increase input voltage bit by bit as you're already at 1.3v so you either need 1.4v and to delid your chip to reduce thermals to support 1.4v ish.
> 
> What stress test program are you using to test your overclocks?


I have always used LLC 1, which, at least in the graph shown in the BIOS, is the highest one (minimum droop). It is voltagen then, because this i5 runs very cool with a H100i. And the situation it crashed was inside GTA V, when CPU temperature would be in the 60s. That wouldn't cause temp crashes.

I'm just so frustrated with this chip =( and I don't feel like going crazy in voltages (1.325V is already high to me). I just wish I could get 4.5ghz stable so I could squeeze a little more juice out of my 1080 and wait until cannonlake for a full mobo-cpu-ram upgrade.

As soon as I get home I'll take some pictures of my BIOS config and post here to see if we can do some voodoo and get it working...


----------



## juniordnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> I would have to dive into my bios and I'm moving home in the next few days so bare with me.
> I'm not to sure on what asrock lists their LLC at but try increasing the LLC so help provide more stable voltage, shutting down randomly without a BSOD, that would suggest to me heat or voltage is an issue. Also I would set uncore closer to core speed and increase the voltage for that. Increase input voltage bit by bit as you're already at 1.3v so you either need 1.4v and to delid your chip to reduce thermals to support 1.4v ish.
> 
> What stress test program are you using to test your overclocks?


It seems ramping cache from x35/1.150V to x40/1,200V has helped. Been playing for a few hours like that without a single crash. I need 1.325V to get 4.5ghz though. I'll need further testing, I'm just not in the mood to do a lot of stress testing on it right now. Just been through a whole week without my 1080 (RMA) so I'm gaming a little bit right now.

As vcore and uncore voltage rises, we should ramp input up too right? Mine is at 2.000V with 1.325 vcore and 1.200 uncore. Should that be enough?


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> It seems ramping cache from x35/1.150V to x40/1,200V has helped. Been playing for a few hours like that without a single crash. I need 1.325V to get 4.5ghz though. I'll need further testing, I'm just not in the mood to do a lot of stress testing on it right now. Just been through a whole week without my 1080 (RMA) so I'm gaming a little bit right now.
> 
> As vcore and uncore voltage rises, we should ramp input up too right? Mine is at 2.000V with 1.325 vcore and 1.200 uncore. Should that be enough?


No way of knowing if you're not willing to stress test. Input helps when vcore stops helping stability essentially. You should see significant FPS gains from increasing your cache and in turn tuning your ram. Nothing world breaking 1-5 fps here an there but it should help take some pressure off your cpu which will help your gpu. Obviously the more you push your cpu the better but it's what you're comfortable with, personally I have my 4670k at 1.5v right now with 4.7ghz and I don't really care, temps are great also.


----------



## juniordnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> No way of knowing if you're not willing to stress test. Input helps when vcore stops helping stability essentially. You should see significant FPS gains from increasing your cache and in turn tuning your ram. Nothing world breaking 1-5 fps here an there but it should help take some pressure off your cpu which will help your gpu. Obviously the more you push your cpu the better but it's what you're comfortable with, personally I have my 4670k at 1.5v right now with 4.7ghz and I don't really care, temps are great also.


My point is that my overclock already crashes when gaming, which should be easier on the CPU than Prime95. So whats the point to stress with Prime if it isn't even stable on "easier" scenarios? That's why I didn't bother with stress testing it.

I believe my gains would be even greater because I'm getting a huge CPU bottleneck. So each 100mhz I get helps me squeeze more out of my VGA also. That's the point of this whole struggle.

It seems I'm game stable with these settings. But I can't understand how my chip can be so below average like that. I mean, take a look at Devils Canyon thread, I can't find a single 4690K as bad as this.

I must be missing something...


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> My point is that my overclock already crashes when gaming, which should be easier on the CPU than Prime95. So whats the point to stress with Prime if it isn't even stable on "easier" scenarios? That's why I didn't bother with stress testing it.
> 
> I believe my gains would be even greater because I'm getting a huge CPU bottleneck. So each 100mhz I get helps me squeeze more out of my VGA also. That's the point of this whole struggle.
> 
> It seems I'm game stable with these settings. But I can't understand how my chip can be so below average like that. I mean, take a look at Devils Canyon thread, I can't find a single 4690K as bad as this.
> 
> I must be missing something...


Not sure but it happens, the reason you should stress test is because when you stress the chip with say x264 you can find what needs to be done based on the time it took to bluescreen or the avg fps in the render test/bench so it's relative to learning what your CPU needs, if voltages don't help in any shape or form then maybe the stress test could help you determine your RAM is faulty like what I found with my old kit.

Anyway I'm not here to pressure you into stress testing it's your own choice, just trying to guide you into making your life a lot easier.


----------



## shay1

I've been using my Pentium g3258 for about a a year and three months now, it's still running solid for the games I play, btw I run it on stock cooler still.

I decided my temps are getting higher when going above 4,4Ghz than it used to before, am I supposed to change the thermal paste every year?

I also remember when I first bought it I could OC it at 4,4Ghz 1,2v 75c max temp, but a year later I need 1,270v core to run it at 4,4Ghz with max 90c temp

With my electricity bill in mind, I've been running it at 4,0Ghz 1.1v 75c max temp for a year, did some testing yesterday and found the following

Does 4.4ghz look worth the extra temp/energy bill, for the single and multi thread difference from 4,0ghz? I'm not sure if I should stay 24/7 with 4,0ghz @1,058v or [email protected]

/////////

Stock 3,2Ghz

CPUZ

single thread - 1457
multi thread - 2806

57 max temp with prime95

/////////

[email protected]

67 max temp with prime95

CPUZ

single thread - 1821
multi thread - 3522

/////////

[email protected]

90c max temp with prime95

CPUZ

single thread - 2005
multi thread - 3864


----------



## jdorje

Nobody but you can judge how far is worth overclocking.

G3258 benefits massively from a delid, maybe more than any other chip.


----------



## juniordnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Not sure but it happens, the reason you should stress test is because when you stress the chip with say x264 you can find what needs to be done based on the time it took to bluescreen or the avg fps in the render test/bench so it's relative to learning what your CPU needs, if voltages don't help in any shape or form then maybe the stress test could help you determine your RAM is faulty like what I found with my old kit.
> 
> Anyway I'm not here to pressure you into stress testing it's your own choice, just trying to guide you into making your life a lot easier.


Downloaded x264 stress test version yesterday but couldn't get it running. Will download the normal one and try that. Would an overnight memtest run help to rule ram out aswell? Thanks for the help so far


----------



## Unknownm

Devil canyon can stay stable at low input voltage. 1.5v failed prime95 after few hours but 1.6 is stable.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> Devil canyon can stay stable at low input voltage. 1.5v failed prime95 after few hours but 1.6 is stable.


At what clocks?


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> Devil canyon can stay stable at low input voltage. 1.5v failed prime95 after few hours but 1.6 is stable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At what clocks?
Click to expand...

I feel like my core limit is 4.5Ghz @ 1.28v. I need massive voltage to hit 4.6Ghz which requires 1.36v

Overclocking the Vring seems to be limited. 1.220v is stable with 41x but 43x requires 1.3v++

Next was lowering my vccin which seems 1.6v is the limit. While 1.5v boots it random restarts my pc during prime95 test with no BSOD (like I was pressing hard reset button)


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> Do I have the worst 4690K of all time or not?
> 
> Since I bought it 2 years ago I can't seem to get 4.5ghz stable. Now that I bought a 1080 I really need all the power this CPU has to offer as I'm getting seriously CPU bottlenecked.
> 
> Last settings I tried:
> 
> core x45 / 1.320V
> uncore x35 / 1.150V
> input 1.900V
> LLC 1
> 
> I don't even have to stress it. A few minutes on GTA V and anything like an explosion will make the computer freeze and restart without even BSODing.
> 
> Any help? This has been a long, stressful quest =(


Disable Intel Turbo + Power Savings (for now) and any motherboard thermal limits + Highest power phase (like CPU/DRAM Switch Frequency, 100% LLC, CPU Power options)

Try 45x @ 1.330v, uncore @ 35x @ 1.160v, Input 1.8v

Make sure ram is XMP profile or stable profile (you'll be surprised ram can cause major instability)

Does it turn out that 44x is the only option I would play with uncore OC maybe you can get 44x/44x than try DRAM OC.


----------



## Benjiw

The issue is that you're using low input voltage because you're not exceeding 1.3v yet, once you get past that you need to start using other settings. Increasing VRM frequency means you're adding heat to the VRM meaning they will be come less effective and you will need more voltage to compensate from the dirty power they deliver.


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> The issue is that you're using low input voltage because you're not exceeding 1.3v yet, once you get past that you need to start using other settings. Increasing VRM frequency means you're adding heat to the VRM meaning they will be come less effective and you will need more voltage to compensate from the dirty power they deliver.


That's not a issue actually.

and this is because my input voltage was always @ 1.8v (up to 2v) when I was trying 46x. The cpu is stable with 1.36v @ 46x @ 1.8v input but it's honestly not worth it over 45x @ 1.280v

I've only added 1.6v input after coming the conclusion I want 45x as my final overclock.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> That's not a issue actually.
> 
> and this is because my input voltage was always @ 1.8v (up to 2v) even when I was trying 46x. The cpu is stable with 1.36v @ 46x @ 1.8v input but it's honestly not worth it over 45x @ 1.280v
> 
> I've only added 1.6v input after coming the conclusion I want 45x as my final overclock.


Then tell me why my chip wouldn't become stable after 4.6 and 1.3v until I added more input voltage and the guide says to do it at the beginning of the thread?
Quote:


> The VRIN can be thought of as the entire amount of voltage drawn by the CPU and all of its components.
> 
> When your Vcore is really going up, at least 1.30 probably 1.35v or above, you may need to change other settings. For one, keep your Vccin or total CPU voltage to 0.5v above Vcore. You can try 1.9 or 2.0v. 2.2 is uncharted territory, but for my personal overclock, a Vcore of 1.42 required Vccin of 2.15v for stability. Vccin is also known as Vrin. In Asus ROG boards, try tweaking the "eventual input voltage" instead. No benefits have been recorded by tweaking the "initial input voltage" setting.
> 
> I recommend changing input voltage in 0.05v increments. Any less you need a zen-like patience to test everything. I recommend max 0.1v increment if you are lazy. Do not do the same with Vcore or other types of voltages obviously. The reason why input voltage becomes a larger factor at higher Vcore is because input voltage is typically automatically managed by the motherboard's own software. But when the Vcore goes high up, the motherboard almost never compensates the input voltage well enough to ensure stability. Depending on how good your motherboard is at making sure the CPU has enough input voltage for the Vcore, you may have to tweak the input voltage before you even hit 1.3v Vcore.
> 
> For my case, I was trying to get x46 core multiplier and could not stabilize. Odd, considering x45 was rock solid @ 1.35v. I scaled up voltage from 1.35 to 1.4, 1.42, 1.47, 1.5, 1.512v, without being any more stable as voltage went up. The key was a higher Vcore, AND a higher input voltage. I demonstrated this by testing stability at 1.42v with various input voltage. I tested by running x264 until Bsod 5 times per setting, keeping track of averages. From 1.85 to 1.95 to 2.05 to 2.15, I could see demonstrable improvement in stability, with a higher maximum, minimum, and average time until Bsod. So what is this saying? Often times we are just tempted to test the Vcore and if it doesn't work, just get a higher Vcore, and higher, until we use ridiculous voltage and still crash, where we then put our hands in the air and give up. Just chucking Vcore as high as you can will often not net stability if you do not have high enough input voltage to match that high Vcore.
> 
> Also keep in mind that the amount of Vrin you need for a specific Vcore varies from CPU to CPU.


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> That's not a issue actually.
> 
> and this is because my input voltage was always @ 1.8v (up to 2v) even when I was trying 46x. The cpu is stable with 1.36v @ 46x @ 1.8v input but it's honestly not worth it over 45x @ 1.280v
> 
> I've only added 1.6v input after coming the conclusion I want 45x as my final overclock.
> 
> 
> 
> Then tell me why my chip wouldn't become stable after 4.6 and 1.3v until I added more input voltage and the guide says to do it at the beginning?
Click to expand...

each chip is different first of all.

I just said there was more input voltage added when trying 46x. I went up to 2v input. MY chip is stable 46x @ 1.36v with 1.8v input but that extra voltage adds heat.

1.6v input is the result of taking my stable overclock (45x @ 1.28v, 1.8v Input, 41x @ 1.220) and applying 1.6v input instead. I'm not looking to push to 46x with 1.6v....


----------



## TWiST2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> Downloaded x264 stress test version yesterday but couldn't get it running. Will download the normal one and try that. Would an overnight memtest run help to rule ram out aswell? Thanks for the help so far


I was looking for the newest version of the x264 stress test for my new Skylake 6700k and what to my surprise I come across you dude, you sure do make your way around this forum haha.


----------



## juniordnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TWiST2k*
> 
> I was looking for the newest version of the x264 stress test for my new Skylake 6700k and what to my surprise I come across you dude, you sure do make your way around this forum haha.


I'm EVERYWHERE, dude


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> each chip is different first of all.
> 
> I just said there was more input voltage added when trying 46x. I went up to 2v input. MY chip is stable 46x @ 1.36v with 1.8v input but that extra voltage adds heat.
> 
> 1.6v input is the result of taking my stable overclock (45x @ 1.28v, 1.8v Input, 41x @ 1.220) and applying 1.6v input instead. I'm not looking to push to 46x with 1.6v....


But the member you responded too, is.


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> each chip is different first of all.
> 
> I just said there was more input voltage added when trying 46x. I went up to 2v input. MY chip is stable 46x @ 1.36v with 1.8v input but that extra voltage adds heat.
> 
> 1.6v input is the result of taking my stable overclock (45x @ 1.28v, 1.8v Input, 41x @ 1.220) and applying 1.6v input instead. I'm not looking to push to 46x with 1.6v....
> 
> 
> 
> But the member you responded too, is.
Click to expand...

I never replied to that member saying push low input voltage. I said use 1.8v


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> I never replied to that member saying push low input voltage. I said use 1.8v


My mistake, I apologise for my confusion and resulting comments.


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> I never replied to that member saying push low input voltage. I said use 1.8v
> 
> 
> 
> My mistake, I apologise for my confusion and resulting comments.
Click to expand...

All good sorry for any confusion I may have done on my part.

46x, 1.35v (1.37v) but the temps moved to 84c from 72c in prime95. Also failed after two hours, maybe I should push higher input, But my question is it worth it?

I'm 100% stable 45x, 1.280 + 1.6v input and temps are 70c+ and I'm needing more input + vcore just to squeeze 100mhz more. Almost to the point where temps are the issue

Maybe I should focus on uncore overclock


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> All good sorry for any confusion I may have done on my part.
> 
> 46x, 1.35v (1.37v) but the temps moved to 84c from 72c in prime95. Also failed after two hours, maybe I should push higher input, But my question is it worth it?
> 
> I'm 100% stable 45x, 1.280 + 1.6v input and temps are 70c+ and I'm needing more input + vcore just to squeeze 100mhz more. Almost to the point where temps are the issue
> 
> Maybe I should focus on uncore overclock


1.5v on my 4670k at 4.7ghz, deffo worth it imo but my chip is naked on a waterblock so temps never see above 75c. I also use x264 because prime is too slow for me and IBT AVX adds too much heat for not much gain.


----------



## netxzero

anybody here who uses an intel motherboard and how to see LLC in the bios?


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *netxzero*
> 
> anybody here who uses an intel motherboard and how to see LLC in the bios?


It will be under an option for overclocking or cpu power management or the likes, if you're using an ASUS board its under digi power control or something, can't remember.


----------



## juniordnz

guys, can we say a 4690K that does x45/1.200V a golden chip? What can be expected overclock-wise from a chip like that?

Just got the opportunity to buy a cheap, second hand, 4690K that the guy claims it can do x45/1.200, x46/1.260, x47/1.288.

Would x48 be an achieveable reality? x49? x50?

I would have to sell my 4690K that does x45/1.335V after buying it, so OC is very important on this trade.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Nick the Slick

I'd say that's a golden chip, but I'd also be skeptical of those claims







What does he mean by "it can do"? It can load the bios? Boot Windows? Run a benchmark? That's the problem with overclocking, "stability" can be quite relative.

Assuming the claim is true and it's actually stress testing stable, I'd say 5GHz is within the realm of possibility depending on your cooling and how high you're willing to go with voltage. My _guess_ is with a chip like that 5 would be possible with 1.4-1.45v or so.


----------



## juniordnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nick the Slick*
> 
> I'd say that's a golden chip, but I'd also be skeptical of those claims
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What does he mean by "it can do"? It can load the bios? Boot Windows? Run a benchmark? That's the problem with overclocking, "stability" can be quite relative.


I'll ask for proof of those stress tests he claims he did. He also says he's running it for a long time at x46/1.260V. I'm waiting for the test of x47/1.288V.

I'm hoping for x48 if I make that trade. That wouldnt cost me too much money and would be enough to make me skip upgrading until cannonlake or later down the road.


----------



## juniordnz

This is what he posted on his thread:




























Not enough, right? Guess I should ask for some 12h prime95 blend?


----------



## Nick the Slick

Yea, 10 runs of IBT standard is a cakewalk, 20 runs of IBT Very High I would have accepted maybe. 30 mins of Prime95 small FFT isn't saying a whole lot either. Wish he would use HWInfo 64 for voltage monitoring as well, the only evidence I see of it running at 1.2v is during the Prime95 run. I don't like CPU-Z for monitoring like that, I'd want to see max/min/avg values. I'm not saying the guys is lying, it may be perfectly stable for his use case (I unknowingly ran an unstable 4.7 GHz overclock for quite a while that never crashed during gaming, but x264 crashed it in 1 loop lol), but it just seems kind of sketchy overall to me.


----------



## juniordnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nick the Slick*
> 
> Yea, 10 runs of IBT standard is a cakewalk, 20 runs of IBT Very High I would have accepted maybe. 30 mins of Prime95 small FFT isn't saying a whole lot either. Wish he would use HWInfo 64 for voltage monitoring as well, the only evidence I see of it running at 1.2v is during the Prime95 run. I don't like CPU-Z for monitoring like that, I'd want to see max/min/avg values. I'm not saying the guys is lying, it may be perfectly stable for his use case (I unknowingly ran an unstable 4.7 GHz overclock for quite a while that never crashed during gaming, but x264 crashed it in 1 loop lol), but it just seems kind of sketchy overall to me.


Yeah, thought the same here. I get .025V more vcore than my vid reading. Wish he had used hwinfo too.

Also, he didn't ran any long stress test. I could get one pass through prime95 blend and find out later I needed .050v to be stable on GTA V.


----------



## netxzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *netxzero*
> 
> anybody here who uses an intel motherboard and how to see LLC in the bios?
> 
> 
> 
> It will be under an option for overclocking or cpu power management or the likes, if you're using an ASUS board its under digi power control or something, can't remember.
Click to expand...

It only has the performance tab. Nothing more. Im using an intel dz87klt-75k board. Options are very much different and limited.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bmyagkov

Greetings!

Finally i got stable on 4770k with 4,[email protected],19V on air with maximum 80*C temp while using synthetic tests.

Now my main goal is trying to get maximum stable state and lower maximum temperature. What are my next steps should be?

Here is my current OC config on ASUS Z97-K (before starting finding my best clocks i reset CMOS and set whole settings to default);

Ai Overclock Tuner: Manual
CPU Strap: Auto (should i switch it to 100mhz?)
Asus Multicore Enhancement: Enable
Cpu Core Ratio: Sync All cores (42)
Max\Min cpu cache: 35 (should i try to raise it up?)
EPU Power Saving Mode: Disable (and all other power saving things switched to disable)
CPU Core Voltage: 1.19
CPU Cache Voltage: Auto
SVID Control: Auto (some sources recommend to disable it while overclocking)
VCCIN: Auto
CPU Spread Spectrum: Enable (somewhy could not pass 4,2ghz with 1.19V while disabled, but when enable everything is OK)
Turbo Boost tech: Enable
DRAM is on default [email protected]

Didnt touch DIGI VRM+ at all, CPU LLC switched to AUTO, anything else here is on default settings.

I will be glad to any comments. Thanks!


----------



## netxzero

have you tried to consider delidding? I just delidded mine and hell yeah temps had a massive improvement.


----------



## netxzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> This is what he posted on his thread:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not enough, right? Guess I should ask for some 12h prime95 blend?


my personal opinion is to not use stress testing programs because I got a friend who overclocked his haswell way back and after doing a 24-hour stress test, he was so sure that his OC settings are stable because it never had issues. He played a game then after 5 min it crashed.

I followed the same and since then I just used my programs/games that i normally do in my pc to determine stability. i usually give it a week or two to be "sure" that my settings are good. For me this is the best way, because I don't know a person who uses stress testing programs as their everyday tool. let alone be productive on that program alone.


----------



## juniordnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *netxzero*
> 
> my personal opinion is to not use stress testing programs because I got a friend who overclocked his haswell way back and after doing a 24-hour stress test, he was so sure that his OC settings are stable because it never had issues. He played a game then after 5 min it crashed.
> 
> I followed the same and since then I just used my programs/games that i normally do in my pc to determine stability. i usually give it a week or two to be "sure" that my settings are good. For me this is the best way, because I don't know a person who uses stress testing programs as their everyday tool. let alone be productive on that program alone.


I second that. GTA V is the best overclock destroyer. 1min into that and your PC will crash if anything is out of place.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *netxzero*
> 
> my personal opinion is to not use stress testing programs because I got a friend who overclocked his haswell way back and after doing a 24-hour stress test, he was so sure that his OC settings are stable because it never had issues. He played a game then after 5 min it crashed.
> 
> I followed the same and since then I just used my programs/games that i normally do in my pc to determine stability. i usually give it a week or two to be "sure" that my settings are good. For me this is the best way, because I don't know a person who uses stress testing programs as their everyday tool. let alone be productive on that program alone.


It depends on the stress program used and the settings in the program, for example I got my 4670K to 4.8ghz and passed 20 runs of IBT AVX on Xtreme mode maximum.... but games would crash, I tried x264 and is would crash instantly.

I got my FX 8350 to 5ghz using prime 95 and it passed after a few hours, but failed IBT AVX on any setting because the voltage was too low.

Games aren't a true test that you're stable and for the most part if the data being written to your storage is corrupt then one day when you boot up the system it might have gone too far and you've lost all your data.


----------



## sav4

I use x264 then latest battlefield usually shows up any stability issues


----------



## rdL427

*Computer still crashing randomly after passing multiple stress tests.*

I keep getting random crashes, *all of them black screen crashes.* I have a i7 4790k. My cooler is h100 iv2. I have a 1,000W power supply. I overclocked from 4.0 to 4.6. I ran prime for 5 hours and 20 minutes and OCCT for 30 minutes @ medium with no problems with anything at all. I played some games of Overwatch and everything was fine. My Vcore is 1.275, VCCin is 1.875, Uncore is at 40 (manually switched to default), override mode for voltages, and manual mode for the other option. EIST, c1e, and intel turbo boost is disabled. CPU ratio is on fixed mode. Everything else is default. Again, *my computer is crashing after 3-5 minutes of being on my desktop, all of them black screen.* All my temps are fine, nowhere near high. I have no idea what to do, anyone have a solution? I do not think it is the voltages because of passed stress tests AND when I raised my Vcore to 1.3 it was still crashing. Could it be my RAM? Could it be my power supply? Should I change my VCCin back to auto? I've literally taken this OC step by step, changing only 1 variable at a time but now I am clueless on what's wrong.

***EDIT 1*** I raised my VCCIN from 1.9 to 2.0. I have no crashes now. Now, I am in the process of testing from 1.9-2.0 to get "right" amount. Most guides say 0.4-0.6 higher than your vcore, so I never thought about it raising it that much higher. Once I find the sweet spot for my VCCIN, when I try to OC my ram & uncore, how will I know to raise their respective wattage or if I have to raise my VCCIN? Because VCCIN put outs all the voltage to everything to make it work right?

***OR***, just like my vcore, I'll find out it that my VCCIN is the problem (being too low) when I have to raise my ram or uncore volt so high to a ridiculous number.

***OR***, I just figure out the right amount of VCCIN (Between 1.9-2.0) and when I OC my ram and uncore, I won't have to worry about raising my VCCIN.

Thank you.


----------



## Bobby12707

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sav4*
> 
> I found this to .
> With input voltage once you get to a certain clock lowering it can help,especially around 4.8 range


dude 1.5v is way too high I have my i7 4790k at 4.6ghz at 1.29v anything over 1.3 1.31 you will get severe cpu degradation you will have very fast decrease of the life of cpu


----------



## sav4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobby12707*
> 
> dude 1.5v is way too high I have my i7 4790k at 4.6ghz at 1.29v anything over 1.3 1.31 you will get severe cpu degradation you will have very fast decrease of the life of cpu


Dude I never said to use 1.5v
1.4v is a safe limit in my opinion refer to the first page


----------



## Nick the Slick

Just gonna leave this here...


----------



## netxzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> It depends on the stress program used and the settings in the program, for example I got my 4670K to 4.8ghz and passed 20 runs of IBT AVX on Xtreme mode maximum.... but games would crash, I tried x264 and is would crash instantly.
> 
> I got my FX 8350 to 5ghz using prime 95 and it passed after a few hours, but failed IBT AVX on any setting because the voltage was too low.
> 
> Games aren't a true test that you're stable and for the most part if the data being written to your storage is corrupt then one day when you boot up the system it might have gone too far and you've lost all your data.


even so, it just means that stress testing is a waste of time.


----------



## TWiST2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> It depends on the stress program used and the settings in the program, for example I got my 4670K to 4.8ghz and passed 20 runs of IBT AVX on Xtreme mode maximum.... but games would crash, I tried x264 and is would crash instantly.
> 
> I got my FX 8350 to 5ghz using prime 95 and it passed after a few hours, but failed IBT AVX on any setting because the voltage was too low.
> 
> Games aren't a true test that you're stable and for the most part if the data being written to your storage is corrupt then one day when you boot up the system it might have gone too far and you've lost all your data.


I dunno what your IT background is, but thinking that some random corruption is going to lose all of your data is a bit dramatic, in my technical opinion (20+ years as a Systems Engineer / Consultant). So maybe you get a corrupted boot loader worse case and your system won't boot up, you could easily recover with a WinPE or Linux boot disk. Could you lose something if corruption occurs? Of course you could, but losing everything? I don't think so. Also why I have a Xpenology NAS at home for data backups in case of any type of HD or device failure.

Having one situation where things are stable, vs another where they are not, could have to do with RAM stability and not CPU overclock. I am having a similar issue with Skylake right now, where my OC is rock solid, but my Corsair RAM at XMP settings is giving me rounding errors. So I have set my CPU back to stock to concentrate on the RAM stability in the meantime to decide if its time to ship it back, or it just needs some massaging of the timings, a little more voltage, some sys agent voltage, etc, etc.


----------



## rdL427

My Vcore is 1.300. My Core is 4.7. My VCCIN is 1.950. My Uncore is 40x (manual default) and my Vuncore is auto and my computer is stable. When I set my Vuncore to 1.2 and my Uncore to 40, my computer black screen crashed. When I set my Vuncore to 1.2 and my Uncore to 35, my computer still black screen crashed. When I set my VCCIN to 2.0, Uncore to 35, Vuncore to 1.2, my computer black screen crashed. Manual and Override for the voltage settings, disabled EIST, C1E, and intel turbo boost technology. My C states are on auto because there is no disabled and I plan to C7 after I finish all my overclocks. CPU ration mode is fixed. All other settings are defaults. Guide says not to go over 2.1 VCCIN, but does my computer just really need a high VCCIN for overclocking? Or is there something else that's causing my crash? Again, it's always a black screen crashing that I get. Thank you.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TWiST2k*
> 
> I dunno what your IT background is, but thinking that some random corruption is going to lose all of your data is a bit dramatic, in my technical opinion (20+ years as a Systems Engineer / Consultant). So maybe you get a corrupted boot loader worse case and your system won't boot up, you could easily recover with a WinPE or Linux boot disk. Could you lose something if corruption occurs? Of course you could, but losing everything? I don't think so. Also why I have a Xpenology NAS at home for data backups in case of any type of HD or device failure.
> 
> Having one situation where things are stable, vs another where they are not, could have to do with RAM stability and not CPU overclock. I am having a similar issue with Skylake right now, where my OC is rock solid, but my Corsair RAM at XMP settings is giving me rounding errors. So I have set my CPU back to stock to concentrate on the RAM stability in the meantime to decide if its time to ship it back, or it just needs some massaging of the timings, a little more voltage, some sys agent voltage, etc, etc.


Then send your ram back for RMA if they're not working at XMP settings... they're goofed.

I've lost all my data once with a very crap overclock and I'm not going to do it again, my drive was completely wiped, I tried to recover it on another pc and it was gone but I'm not an IT wizard like you I can build em and tune em but the stuff you get up to is on another level to me. Stress testing for me takes a day and once it's done its golden.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *netxzero*
> 
> even so, it just means that stress testing is a waste of time.


No... because I use a combo to make sure I'm stable, it's not a waste of time as my games don't crash and I don't lose work to random BSoD. People who say stress testing is a waste of time hasn't lost a windows install and a good 100 hours of work...


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Sold my 5960X setup cheap-ish and got a 4790K/Z97 ranger and 16gb RAM. Got 750 USD in between.

Now I can delid and OC the CPU further as the 4790K is cheap.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Never experienced any data loss either. Only BOOT settings that were messed up. But I fixed it. My IT background is non-exiting almost. Worked for some folding people, helped my local school etc. Nothing more than that. But then again. I'm not 17 yet.


----------



## SgtRotty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdL427*
> 
> My Vcore is 1.300. My Core is 4.7. My VCCIN is 1.950. My Uncore is 40x (manual default) and my Vuncore is auto and my computer is stable. When I set my Vuncore to 1.2 and my Uncore to 40, my computer black screen crashed. When I set my Vuncore to 1.2 and my Uncore to 35, my computer still black screen crashed. When I set my VCCIN to 2.0, Uncore to 35, Vuncore to 1.2, my computer black screen crashed. Manual and Override for the voltage settings, disabled EIST, C1E, and intel turbo boost technology. My C states are on auto because there is no disabled and I plan to C7 after I finish all my overclocks. CPU ration mode is fixed. All other settings are defaults. Guide says not to go over 2.1 VCCIN, but does my computer just really need a high VCCIN for overclocking? Or is there something else that's causing my crash? Again, it's always a black screen crashing that I get. Thank you.


Manually input your cache volts, not Auto


----------



## SgtRotty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Sold my 5960X setup cheap-ish and got a 4790K/Z97 ranger and 16gb RAM. Got 750 USD in between.
> 
> Now I can delid and OC the CPU further as the 4790K is cheap.


Ugh, u sold a 6core to drop down to a quad??

...


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SgtRotty*
> 
> Ugh, u sold a 6core to drop down to a quad??
> 
> ...


8 core matey. 8 cores and 16 threads.

In gaming the 6700K 4800 beat the 5960X 4600 with quite a bit. So I'm guessing the same will be for a 4790K 4800 versus my 5960X at 4500.


----------



## deegzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> guys, can we say a 4690K that does x45/1.200V a golden chip? What can be expected overclock-wise from a chip like that?
> 
> Just got the opportunity to buy a cheap, second hand, 4690K that the guy claims it can do x45/1.200, x46/1.260, x47/1.288.
> 
> Would x48 be an achieveable reality? x49? x50?
> 
> I would have to sell my 4690K that does x45/1.335V after buying it, so OC is very important on this trade.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Owned a chip like that. Could push it to 4.9ghz 1.29V, not delid max temps with h100i V2 80C. would call it stable.. passed overnight x264 v2 stress tests, gaming, folding, handbrake, etc.. had it for about a half year.


----------



## juniordnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deegzor*
> 
> Owned a chip like that. Could push it to 4.9ghz 1.29V, not delid max temps with h100i V2 80C. would call it stable.. passed overnight x264 v2 stress tests, gaming, folding, handbrake, etc.. had it for about a half year.


Already backed away from the deal. The guy didn't had many stability proof of what he was claiming. Also it would be a pain to sell my 4690K, maybe losing money, to get very few incremental performance.

Currently running [email protected] (x45 was not stable even with 1.36V) and it seems solid.

I'm just embracing the "suckness" of this one. Waiting for kaby lake reviews to decide about upgrading or waiting.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Sold my 5960X setup cheap-ish and got a 4790K/Z97 ranger and 16gb RAM. Got 750 USD in between.
> 
> Now I can delid and OC the CPU further as the 4790K is cheap.


Don't understand the downgrade but alright?


----------



## Nick the Slick

I mean, if he didn't need the extra cores/power and it put some money back in his pocket, why not?


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nick the Slick*
> 
> I mean, if he didn't need the extra cores/power and it put some money back in his pocket, why not?


Correct, and I needed the money. I'm 17 tomorrow and I really want a new engine. Since I sold the HW it seems like I'm getting a 2001 Mercury 90HP two-stroke, will push my 15.5 ft Rana 16 Line along nicely.

And, I can delid the CPU and run the block directly on die, the CPU i bought could do 4800 at 1.350-1.375V and I can perhaps trade with my buddy who run his on 4900 at 1.350V.

The performance is games will be better with a 4900 4790 than a 4500 5960X. Faster boot, less power consumption and easier to cool.









Also, I got two motherboards avaible (As i have a 4670K rig w/ 980TI). Gigabyte Z87X UD3H or Asus Z97 Ranger VII?


----------



## solt

Hey guys, Ive got a quick question: I have a stable oc at 44 and VID 1.19 with ram on manual at 1600mhz, and I want to switch to XMP 1866.

So I went from
VID Multiplier RAM
1.19 44 manual-1600 SUCCESS
1.19 44 XMP-1866 FAIL
1.195 44 XMP-1866 FAIL
1.120 44 XMP-1866 FAIL
1.121 44 XMP-1866 FAIL

What other setting should I experiment with?


----------



## Nick the Slick

Well generally you first want to verify that the ram itself is stable at xmp settings with stock CPU clocks. If it's stable there but unstable when the CPU is overclock you may need more system agent (memory controller) voltage, i/o digital and i/o analog voltage, and/or more DRAM voltage. System agent, i/o digital and analog are safe up to like +.2 (offset) voltage and I believe most ddr3 ram can handle up to 1.75v safely. Increasing DRAM voltage is only helpful when trying to tighten timings or go above the xmp rated frequency though I believe, so I would start with system agent and the i/o voltages. Oh and it's generally recommended to manually set your ram timings, frequency, and voltage to the xmp specs rather than selecting the xmp profile when overclocking.


----------



## jdorje

Raise system agent by .05V or dram by .02V


----------



## weskeh

need some help fine tuning my 4770k.

got it running on a asus sabertooth Z97 mark 2

4470k @ 4.4ghz @1.3V not rlly getting a stable 4.5 even at 1.35 so i'm guessing 1.4 for 100mhz is not rlly worth it unless i need some other fine tuning?..

temps ide abouts 30c or lower and load gaming about 60c (nzxt kraken x61 aio) corsair carbide 540 air case.

edit : tryed different uncore settings. 35,34 now at min 40 max 42.


----------



## Unknownm

Aye! is it possible to do single core overclocking?

AKA

Core0 = 55
Core1 = 45
Core2 = 45
Core3 = 45

What i'm not sure on is if core0 is actually 55x and 1,2,3 are 45x. BIOS will boot and it passes prime95 with these settings but all programs only report 45x. What got me this idea is DX11 puts lots of the load on 1st core so if I was to overclock that core much higher than the rest it will improve framerate?


----------



## jdorje

No it is not possible to control the clock of an individual core.

If core 0 is 10c above the others, delidding is the answer.

I do not recommend p95 on haswell/dc.


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> No it is not possible to control the clock of an individual core.
> 
> If core 0 is 10c above the others, delidding is the answer.
> 
> *I do not recommend p95 on haswell/dc*.


When max load in prime95 avx is 78c with my OC I really don't mind. Even with LinX (85c) / Intel Burntest (82c). I applied liquid pro (from AS5) on the cpu and temps dropped 10c+


----------



## netxzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weskeh*
> 
> need some help fine tuning my 4770k.
> 
> got it running on a asus sabertooth Z97 mark 2
> 
> 4470k @ 4.4ghz @1.3V not rlly getting a stable 4.5 even at 1.35 so i'm guessing 1.4 for 100mhz is not rlly worth it unless i need some other fine tuning?..
> 
> temps ide abouts 30c or lower and load gaming about 60c (nzxt kraken x61 aio) corsair carbide 540 air case.
> 
> edit : tryed different uncore settings. 35,34 now at min 40 max 42.


I thought my 4770k is bad but yours was worse. I got my 4770k to oc at 4.4 with 1.23v and would read in hwmonitor to go to 1.28v at some point.

You better delid your chip for better temps. I delidded mine and temps were like night and day.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## weskeh

Managed to get [email protected] 1.3v. With adding cache voltage qnd vccin voltage.

Game stable. Have not tested any other cpu stress tests.

I find my temps rather ok. Never de lidded and not sure if i wanna try


----------



## rul3s

A simple question that I haven't found in the 1st post.

The best for OC'ing is to turn off Turbo settings and set it manually, no? My CPU is a 4790K that i've just delided.

Thanks mates!


----------



## juniordnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rul3s*
> 
> A simple question that I haven't found in the 1st post.
> 
> The best for OC'ing is to turn off Turbo settings and set it manually, no? My CPU is a 4790K that i've just delided.
> 
> Thanks mates!


Which method did you use to delid your 4790K, mate? Was it too hard? I'm getting mine soon and I'm planning on delidding aswel.


----------



## rul3s

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> Which method did you use to delid your 4790K, mate? Was it too hard? I'm getting mine soon and I'm planning on delidding aswel.


I was very afraid too and I've trained with old p4 and some Athlon64 to get more confident. I've used Vice only method, is the best nowadays and it was very very simple, watch this video









https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xHey6tRtsFQ


----------



## flexy123

I never had to mess or change anything about the "Turbo" settings on my Asus Z97 board.
If you have a decent board (correct me if I am wrong!) it should take care of everything when you overclock, as far as I remember the board automatically disables the Turbo setting.

Correction: It ENABLES it automatically.


----------



## juniordnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rul3s*
> 
> I was very afraid too and I've trained with old p4 and some Athlon64 to get more confident. I've used Vice only method, is the best nowadays and it was very very simple, watch this video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xHey6tRtsFQ


Cool! I'll take a look, thanks!

By the way, was it necessary to do any other modification or did the copper block reach the die without any problems? With skylake the blocks won't reach the CPU die without removing the mobo's CPU bracket/holder.


----------



## Nick the Slick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> Cool! I'll take a look, thanks!
> 
> By the way, was it necessary to do any other modification or did the copper block reach the die without any problems? With skylake the blocks won't reach the CPU die without removing the mobo's CPU bracket/holder.


I assume you're talking about running bare die? When most people de-lid they only do it to replace the TIM between the die and IHS, they still put the IHS back on. You just have to kind of hold the IHS in place while you engage the latch so that it doesn't slide. If you do want to run bare die though, yes you will have to remove the latch assembly in order for any heatsink to be able to contact the die. This is very very risky though unless you have some sort of mounting hardware that's specifically meant for bare die. I only run bare die cause EK sells a naked mount kit for the EK Supremacy block which removes all risk of accidentally putting too much pressure on the die and cracking it.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nick the Slick*
> 
> I assume you're talking about running bare die? When most people de-lid they only do it to replace the TIM between the die and IHS, they still put the IHS back on. You just have to kind of hold the IHS in place while you engage the latch so that it doesn't slide. If you do want to run bare die though, yes you will have to remove the latch assembly in order for any heatsink to be able to contact the die. This is very very risky though unless you have some sort of mounting hardware that's specifically meant for bare die. I only run bare die cause EK sells a naked mount kit for the EK Supremacy block which removes all risk of accidentally putting too much pressure on the die and cracking it.


I run bare, best thing ever.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## juniordnz

And how can one know how much pressure to apply with the waterblock to get the best cooling possible without damaging the die?


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> I run bare, best thing ever.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


How was the tenp decrease compared to normal mounting?


----------



## weskeh

Allright,i think my cpu 4770k hit its wall.

[email protected] 1.3v
4.6 @1.3 not even getting into windows
4.6 1.35 + 1.4 same thing not even getting into windows.

Guess that is a sighn to leave it at 4.5 right?


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Yep. Leeave it at 4500.

Seems like this 4790K can do 4400 at 1.125-.1.150V. Decent.


----------



## juniordnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Yep. Leeave it at 4500.
> 
> Seems like this 4790K can do 4400 at 1.125-.1.150V. Decent.


How's it going with your new 4790K? Got it up to the 4.9ghz you said earlier? Also, did you delid it? Running bare die?

I'm moving to a binned 4790K that is said to do 5.0ghz on 1.36V, so imagine my anxiety


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> How's it going with your new 4790K? Got it up to the 4.9ghz you said earlier? Also, did you delid it? Running bare die?
> 
> I'm moving to a binned 4790K that is said to do 5.0ghz on 1.36V, so imagine my anxiety


Hi!

Getting the binned CPU within a few weeks. I now run a 4800 1.350V 4790K. Gotta wait for the 4900 1.350V before I delid.

My problem is temps.. D5 pump 100%, XTX360 p/p + XT240 p with fans on 1300-1400 RPM (eloops, noise, but good cooling). Temp rise to insta 90'C on 1.350V. Something is wrong with my loop, or my block. :/


----------



## juniordnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Hi!
> 
> Getting the binned CPU within a few weeks. I now run a 4800 1.350V 4790K. Gotta wait for the 4900 1.350V before I delid.
> 
> My problem is temps.. D5 pump 100%, XTX360 p/p + XT240 p with fans on 1300-1400 RPM (eloops, noise, but good cooling). Temp rise to insta 90'C on 1.350V. Something is wrong with my loop, or my block. :/


That looks a bit too high indeed. That chip's already delidded? I believe the only way to run those 4790K on that voltage is having them delidded.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Not delidded yet. Waiting for the 4900 4790K first.

But running at stock speed the CPU rises to 70'C... My 5960X was colder at the same voltage.

Weird thing is that the Rad is cool, CPU block is cool, tubes er cool etc. Like there is bad contact?


----------



## juniordnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Not delidded yet. Waiting for the 4900 4790K first.
> 
> But running at stock speed the CPU rises to 70'C... My 5960X was colder at the same voltage.
> 
> Weird thing is that the Rad is cool, CPU block is cool, tubes er cool etc. Like there is bad contact?


Probably a not so great block sitting or very bad paste job between die-ihs. I assume the latter, since you sound like a guy who would know how to sit a waterblock properly hehe

Delid is the way to go! Are you thinking about running a bare die on your binned 4790K? Or just repaste of the die-ihs tim?


----------



## weskeh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Yep. Leeave it at 4500.
> 
> Seems like this 4790K can do 4400 at 1.125-.1.150V. Decent.


i would expect no less from a 4790k









would love to sell mine and get one of those


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> Probably a not so great block sitting or very bad paste job between die-ihs. I assume the latter, since you sound like a guy who would know how to sit a waterblock properly hehe
> 
> Delid is the way to go! Are you thinking about running a bare die on your binned 4790K? Or just repaste of the die-ihs tim?


Gonna run bare die on the other one. I have a kit for my block on my desk.

Yeah, mounted watercooling hundred of times. Just gotta figure this out!


----------



## Unknownm

Finally getting stable with ram overclocking. CAS 11 to 10 . tRFC 361 to 320 . CR 2 to 1 .


----------



## weskeh

Ok ive done it. Selling my 4770k that is doing [email protected] 1.3v for a 4790k







hope it is gonna be a good one.


----------



## paskowitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Correct, and I needed the money. I'm 17 tomorrow and I really want a new engine. Since I sold the HW it s
> 
> And, I can delid the CPU and run the block directly on die, the CPU i bought could do 4800 at 1.350-1.375V and I can perhaps trade with my buddy who run his on 4900 at 1.350V.
> 
> The performance is games will be better with a 4900 4790 than a 4500 5960X. Faster boot, less power consumption and easier to cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I got two motherboards avaible (As i have a 4670K rig w/ 980TI). Gigabyte Z87X UD3H or Asus Z97 Ranger VII?


Just adding to the 4790K love. Unless you do a lot of video editing it really is a great chip. Motherboards and ram are cheaper than Skylake with only ~5% performance deficit.

My 4790K delid does 4.8/1.32v 24/7 and never touches 70c in gaming. Benchmarks are right there with Skylake and game performance is better than most 6+ core chips. Consider I paid $250 for mine NEW I don't think I could have done any better.


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paskowitz*
> 
> Just adding to the 4790K love. Unless you do a lot of video editing it really is a great chip. Motherboards and ram are cheaper than Skylake with only ~5% performance deficit.
> 
> My 4790K delid does 4.8/1.32v 24/7 and never touches 70c in gaming. Benchmarks are right there with Skylake and game performance is better than most 6+ core chips. Consider I paid $250 for mine NEW I don't think I could have done any better.


Nice! That is a good chip. Mine did 4.8 at 1.28 V.. I do think that is a nice overclock! Is it delidded?

P.s. I really like your avatar!


----------



## GreedyMuffin

I have one problem with my temps though, I think my pump or my block is bad.

Running 1.300V through the chip and instant 85'C under stresstest, hotter than my 5960X was.

With XTX360 push-pull Eloops at 1400RPM + XT240 with Push eloops at 1400RPM and a D5 pump running on 100% it should be colder, alot colder.

Sadly I don't have money for a new pump or block. :/

Running 4400mhz at 1.119V now, and temps are 59-64'C when folding Nacl... I don't know if the temp sensors are bad. The block dosen't get hot, the rads are not hot (like it was with the 5960X) and the 1080 is cooler now than before.

Any ideas?


----------



## paskowitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgnex*
> 
> Nice! That is a good chip. Mine did 4.8 at 1.28 V.. I do think that is a nice overclock! Is it delidded?
> 
> P.s. I really like your avatar!


Love the 917! It was a truly legendary car. I've got one of the gears from the differential of the "Pink Pig" variant that I am going to put in my rig.

Yeah I got decent chip. Not "golden" but still pretty good. I'm more proud that I got it on sale at Microcenter for $250. I had a 4690K prior and I sold it for $200 and only paid $225 at Microcenter. Pretty good deal.

I have it delided with CLU on the die and IHS. I am also running a Heatkiller IV Pro. I must say the HKIV Pro is nothing short of phenomenal. Coming from my old Swiftech Apogee XL I got about a 5c drop from the block alone. Right now I am folding and my 4.8/1.32 temps are around 60-65c. In games I rarely go above 50c. I can go to 5.0 at 1.42v (XTU/OCCT/Realbench 24hr). I pass Firestrike's physics test at 5.1/1.45v (haven't done rigorous testing).


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paskowitz*
> 
> Love the 917! It was a truly legendary car. I've got one of the gears from the differential of the "Pink Pig" variant that I am going to put in my rig.
> 
> Yeah I got decent chip. Not "golden" but still pretty good. I'm more proud that I got it on sale at Microcenter for $250. I had a 4690K prior and I sold it for $200 and only paid $225 at Microcenter. Pretty good deal.
> 
> I have it delided with CLU on the die and IHS. I am also running a Heatkiller IV Pro. I must say the HKIV Pro is nothing short of phenomenal. Coming from my old Swiftech Apogee XL I got about a 5c drop from the block alone. Right now I am folding and my 4.8/1.32 temps are around 60-65c. In games I rarely go above 50c. I can go to 5.0 at 1.42v (XTU/OCCT/Realbench 24hr). I pass Firestrike's physics test at 5.1/1.45v (haven't done rigorous testing).


For real? That is awesome? Can you share a pic? XD

Those are some sweet deals! I got my 4790k for €250 and sold it for €300 XD

That does sound like an awesome block! And some nice overclocks. A little bit on the high side of the voltage for 24/7?


----------



## paskowitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgnex*
> 
> For real? That is awesome? Can you share a pic? XD
> 
> Those are some sweet deals! I got my 4790k for €250 and sold it for €300 XD
> 
> That does sound like an awesome block! And some nice overclocks. A little bit on the high side of the voltage for 24/7?




Voltage is a bit high, but I don't run that setting 24/7. I usually run 4.8/1.32.

Bonus shots:


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paskowitz*
> 
> 
> 
> Voltage is a bit high, but I don't run that setting 24/7. I usually run 4.8/1.32.
> 
> Bonus shots:


Oh my. That is the coolest thing ever! That does sound like a reasonable setting









That is a pretty build! The Duff gear finishes it!


----------



## rammwurst

Anyone have any ideas why the Bus Clock jumps to 102.2 (in this example) randomly? It's rare, but it does happen. And i have a feeling it makes my OC more unstable.

I have to set the multiplier to 43 instead of 44 because otherwise the increased BCLK would push it to almost 4,5ghz and with my voltage settings that's not enough.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rammwurst*
> 
> Anyone have any ideas why the Bus Clock jumps to 102.2 (in this example) randomly? It's rare, but it does happen. And i have a feeling it makes my OC more unstable.
> 
> I have to set the multiplier to 43 instead of 44 because otherwise the increased BCLK would push it to almost 4,5ghz and with my voltage settings that's not enough.


*Ask in the appropriate thread*


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rammwurst*
> 
> Anyone have any ideas why the Bus Clock jumps to 102.2 (in this example) randomly? It's rare, but it does happen. And i have a feeling it makes my OC more unstable.
> 
> I have to set the multiplier to 43 instead of 44 because otherwise the increased BCLK would push it to almost 4,5ghz and with my voltage settings that's not enough.


It's just a fluctuation, happens in most software. My FX 8350 used to do it quite badly until I adjusted the 1.8v to the nb slightly thanks to the suggestion in the 8350 owners thread, but it still did it.


----------



## booxcar

First time posting on here... just wanted to say that this guide/thread is friggin' GREAT!

Nice to meet you all!


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *booxcar*
> 
> First time posting on here... just wanted to say that this guide/thread is friggin' GREAT!
> 
> Nice to meet you all!


Nice to meet you as well! Welcome to OCN!


----------



## Unknownm

should i be worried. hwmonitor and other apps report "11v" but my BIOS reports 12.00+


----------



## bill1971

I have a 4790k cpu and I cant run xtu on 5 ghz stable,mean while I can run it on 4,90 ghz stable,i have a good motherboard msi z97 mpower,so why my cpu don't clock to 5 ghz?is there something I can do?i try with more voltage like 1,500,but computer stuck,i am with watercooling.


----------



## juniordnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bill1971*
> 
> I have a 4790k cpu and I cant run xtu on 5 ghz stable,mean while I can run it on 4,90 ghz stable,i have a good motherboard msi z97 mpower,so why my cpu don't clock to 5 ghz?is there something I can do?i try with more voltage like 1,500,but computer stuck,i am with watercooling.


Each chip performs differently and will have it's own wall. Once you hit that wall there's nothing you can do and add voltage will be useless.

I had a 4690k that just wouldn't do anything over 4.4ghz. Maybe 4.9 is your wall. It's a good clock though, nothing worry about.


----------



## Derp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> should i be worried. hwmonitor and other apps report "11v" but my BIOS reports 12.00+


What do other programs or the bios show? I dropped hwmonitor when hwinfo was released because I find it superior in every way imaginable.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1235672/official-hwinfo-32-64-thread

EDIT, I didn't realize how old this post was.


----------



## bill1971

It was very easy to catch 4,9 with 1.4 voltage, so with wc i thought i could get 5,is sure that i get wall?


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bill1971*
> 
> It was very easy to catch 4,9 with 1.4 voltage, so with wc i thought i could get 5,*is sure that i get wall?*


It is not 100% sure, of course, but for the people to be able to help you, start by *creating your rig*. Then get *the latest beta of HWiNFO64*, run your favorite stress test at the clock(s) you consider stable, and post a screenshot or two in which all important values will be clearly visible! Hide/Disable all arbitrary/erroneous values in HWiNFO64.

This might not be enough though. So, you should then post screenshots of your BIOS settings, or type them correctly, because there can be some settings in the BIOS which could allow you to reach 5.0 GHz, if set differently.

I do not own and have never used an MSI motherboard.

Good Luck.


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derp*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> should i be worried. hwmonitor and other apps report "11v" but my BIOS reports 12.00+
> 
> 
> 
> What do other programs or the bios show? I dropped hwmonitor when hwinfo was released because I find it superior in every way imaginable.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1235672/official-hwinfo-32-64-thread
> 
> EDIT, I didn't realize how old this post was.
Click to expand...

thanks for the reply. Yeah it's just hwmonitor. It's reporting 12.00v in sensors.

REP


----------



## Zillerella

Hope someone can help me.

When trying to OC I have some issues.
I can't get 4,2ghz on stable with 1.2v I get the BSOD Clock_watchdog_timeout
I guess this means I have to up the voltage?

When I do 1,25v it is stable, but hits 91C on hottest core when testing.

I have turned off X.M.P for now and will try to turn that on later.
When I then try to turn it on I get this whea_uncorrectable_error



Edit: Why are my core #1 running so much higher in temps?


----------



## weskeh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zillerella*
> 
> Hope someone can help me.
> 
> When trying to OC I have some issues.
> I can't get 4,2ghz on stable with 1.2v I get the BSOD Clock_watchdog_timeout
> I guess this means I have to up the voltage?
> 
> When I do 1,25v it is stable, but hits 91C on hottest core when testing.
> 
> I have turned off X.M.P for now and will try to turn that on later.
> When I then try to turn it on I get this whea_uncorrectable_error
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Why are my core #1 running so much higher in temps?


Hi,

Usually clock watchdog error is indeed not enough Vcore voltage, if upping the Vcore voltage makes youre cpu stable then that will indeed be the culprit.

Anyway before we can start if tweaking youre pc, id like to know youre configuration abit more.

Case, cpu, ram, cpu cooler etc etc.

Those temps are very high to me? But that can have many reasons as to why. That is why i need to know youre configuration. For now just hold off running that cpu at those temps as u can damage the cpu.

Also what kind of stress test are you running to test youre pc?


----------



## Zillerella

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weskeh*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Usually clock watchdog error is indeed not enough Vcore voltage, if upping the Vcore voltage makes youre cpu stable then that will indeed be the culprit.
> 
> Anyway before we can start if tweaking youre pc, id like to know youre configuration abit more.
> 
> Case, cpu, ram, cpu cooler etc etc.
> 
> Those temps are very high to me? But that can have many reasons as to why. That is why i need to know youre configuration. For now just hold off running that cpu at those temps as u can damage the cpu.
> 
> Also what kind of stress test are you running to test youre pc?


Case: Phanteks Enthoo Luxe
CPU: I5-4650k?
RAM: Kingston hyperx beast 2400mhz 16Gb
Cooler: swiftech X220x

Using prime95 as I dont know other options.

Im running stock speeds again until figuring out what to do.


----------



## weskeh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zillerella*
> 
> Case: Phanteks Enthoo Luxe
> CPU: I5-4650k?
> RAM: Kingston hyperx beast 2400mhz 16Gb
> Cooler: swiftech X220x
> 
> Using prime95 as I dont know other options.
> 
> Im running stock speeds again until figuring out what to do.


ok, i see that case has 1 top fan and 1 rear fan? any fans in the front?

i asume both rear and top are exhaust?.

That Swiftech is the H220X all in one liquid cooler?

do u mean intel 4670k?

and download Realbench for stress testing, prime is abit too harsh on the temps imo and unneccesary.

also download HWinfo as you have allot more information about voltages, temps etc.

also what psu are you having and Gpu?


----------



## Zillerella

Yes I mean 4670k

2 front fans, 1 rear fan

Yes its the swiftech liquid cooler in push config.

PSU Is cooler master V850 aka rebranded seasonic KM3

GPU is Asus 1070 strix


----------



## weskeh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zillerella*
> 
> Yes I mean 4670k
> 
> 2 front fans, 1 rear fan
> 
> Yes its the swiftech liquid cooler in push config.
> 
> PSU Is cooler master V850 aka rebranded seasonic KM3
> 
> GPU is Asus 1070 strix


how is that cpu cooler mounted? intake or exhaust en where is it positioned?

further download Realbench and HWinfo.

config youre HWinfo so we can see the most important info, like Voltages, temps, clockspeed.

run realbench stress test for like one hour to start with hw info open and take a screenshot and post it.

youre temps should not be as high with Realbench.


----------



## Zillerella

Its mounted as intake in top of the case.

I will try what you said.


----------



## Zillerella

Okay, I now tried to run an hour of realbench. Everything looks fine to me.

I will keep it like this, and hopefully it will stay stable.


----------



## JackCY

*An update to x264/x265 Stability Test:*

I can't edit my old post anymore so go there for more info on how to use it for now. Might make a new thread later with a whole package download.
Nevertheless everything is in the help of the batch file so you can even build it and update it yourself, get the encoders and video file to test with.

*CPU Stability Test*

This is a unified batch file for x264 (AVC), ffmpeg (HEVC), handbrake (HEVC), again can be used with parameters and CLI, create your own shortcut links with desired values, runs the old default x264 if you simply launch it and keep hitting enter









*Changes:*

ffmpeg libx265 H.265 HEVC has been added
all in one, one batch file for both x264 and x265 (libx265 via ffmpeg or handbrake)
refactored
version parameter
no need for grep anymore
can't remove tee.exe, it's simply not doable in pure batch without insane amount of code and issues if even then
no need for wordpad, log shows in notepad correctly now, I've fixed the CRLF issues caused by GNU tee and x264
automatic detection of needed files, simply drop in the files no need to rename, *x264*.exe will find the latest if you drop in more of them etc. always the last (highest trailing number) file will be selected, same goes for other encoders and test video file, the last *test*.mp4 or *test*.mkv should be detected
all the necessary files are checked on launch and reported missing if not found
help has links to all the necessary files
looping writes to the same temporary log file, no more 200 temporary log files, the successful encodes are stored in the final log already, same as loops=infinity was before is now applied to finite loops as well
invalid encoder selection or missing encoder executables will exit the batch with corresponding error message
proper version info shown for all encoders
*Needed:*

someone to test the modes, check the logs that it's all working
someone to modify the preset for x265 on both ffmpeg and handbrake to slower-veryslow and test these presets on a system that they are 100% sure is stable, for me the damn HEVC in both ffmpeg and handbrake stalls and goes 0% CPU usage when any preset beyond medium is selected, my system runs fine otherwise so I still think it's an error in libx265 source code somewhere as I ran into it again when testing myself, I don't think it's 100% repeatable and I never had issues with medium preset so go figure, someone please verify
if someone wants to test whether having crop and resize helps to load the CPU more but mainly detect instability better with x265 encoders
Tested on Win10x64, I would say it won't run 100% proper on WinXP because of timeout or some other command missing. Win8.1x64, Win10x64 recommended. Use 64bit encoders it should offer more features of the CPU to be tested.

*Download:*


Spoiler: CPU Stability Test (64bit log).bat



Code:



Code:


REM CPU Stability Test
REM Updated by JackCY 2016/12/03

@ECHO off
SETLOCAL enabledelayedexpansion

:configuration

SET "name=CPU Stability Test"
SET "version=1.01"
SET "author=JackCY"
SET "logHeader1=                              %name%"
SET "logHeader2==============================================================================="
SET "logPrefix=log-"
SET "logExtension=txt"
SET "logViewer=notepad"
SET "encoderLogPrefix=encoderLoop"
SET "encoderLogExtension=log"
SET "increment=1"
SET "assetMissing=is missing"
SET "targetVideoFile=tmp.mkv"

CLS
IF NOT EXIST "%CD%\bin\" ( ECHO ERROR: bin folder %assetMissing% & GOTO exit )
PUSHD "%CD%\bin\"

:reset

CALL :clean-up

:file-check

FOR %%i IN (*x264*.exe) DO SET "x264=%%i"
IF NOT DEFINED x264 ( SET "error=ERROR: x264.exe %assetMissing%" & ECHO !error! )
FOR %%i IN (*ffmpeg*.exe) DO SET "ffmpeg=%%i"
IF NOT DEFINED ffmpeg ( SET "error=ERROR: ffmpeg.exe %assetMissing%" & ECHO !error! )
FOR %%i IN (*HandBrakeCLI*.exe) DO SET "handbrake=%%i"
IF NOT DEFINED handbrake ( SET "error=ERROR: HandBrakeCLI.exe %assetMissing%" & ECHO !error! )
FOR %%i IN (*tee.exe) DO SET "tee=%%i"
IF NOT DEFINED tee ( SET "error=ERROR: tee.exe %assetMissing%" & ECHO !error! )
FOR %%i IN (*test*.mp4 *test*.mkv) DO SET "testVideoFile=%%i"
IF NOT DEFINED testVideoFile ( SET "error=ERROR: Test video file %assetMissing%" & ECHO !error! )
IF DEFINED error ECHO. & GOTO phelp

:parameters

REM  -h --help, -n --name, -e --encoder, -l --loops, -t --threads, -p --priority

SHIFT
IF [%0]==[] GOTO paramsdone
IF [%0]==[-h] GOTO phelp
IF [%0]==[--help] GOTO phelp
IF [%0]==[-v] GOTO pversion
IF [%0]==[--version] GOTO pversion
IF [%0]==[-n] GOTO pname
IF [%0]==[--name] GOTO pname
IF [%0]==[-e] GOTO pencoder
IF [%0]==[--encoder] GOTO pencoder
IF [%0]==[-l] GOTO ploops
IF [%0]==[--loops] GOTO ploops
IF [%0]==[-t] GOTO pthreads
IF [%0]==[--threads] GOTO pthreads
IF [%0]==[-p] GOTO ppriority
IF [%0]==[--priority] GOTO ppriority

ECHO Invalid parameter specified: %0
GOTO exit

:phelp
ECHO %name% v%version% by %author% for OCN
ECHO.
ECHO Usage: batch.bat [options]
ECHO.
ECHO -h, --help        This help
ECHO -v, --version     Version
ECHO -n, --name        Log file name
ECHO -e, --encoder     Encoder [x264, ffmpeg, handbrake]
ECHO                   x264 = H.264, ffmpeg = H.265, handbrake = H.265
ECHO -l, --loops       Number of loops [0, 1, ..., infinity]
ECHO -t, --threads     Number of threads [auto, 8, 16]
ECHO -p, --priority    Priority [low, belownormal, normal, abovenormal, high]
ECHO.
ECHO Update:
ECHO.
ECHO x264.exe:         http://download.videolan.org/pub/videolan/x264/binaries/win64/
ECHO ffmpeg.exe:       https://ffmpeg.zeranoe.com/builds/win64/static/ffmpeg-latest-win64-static.7z
ECHO HandBrakeCLI.exe: https://handbrake.fr/downloads2.php
ECHO tee.exe:          http://gnuwin32.sourceforge.net/packages/coreutils.htm
ECHO test.mp4 (.mkv):  https://mango.blender.org/download/
GOTO exit
:pversion
ECHO %name% %version%
GOTO exit
:pname
SHIFT
IF [%0]==[] (
        ECHO Invalid parameter value: name
        GOTO exit
) ELSE (
        SET logName=%~0
        GOTO parameters
)
:pencoder
SHIFT
IF [%0]==[] (
        ECHO Invalid parameter value: encoder
        GOTO exit
) ELSE (
        SET encoder=%0
        GOTO parameters
)
:ploops
SHIFT
IF [%0]==[] (
        ECHO Invalid parameter value: loops
        GOTO exit
) ELSE (
        SET loops=%0
        GOTO parameters
)
:pthreads
SHIFT
IF [%0]==[] (
        ECHO Invalid parameter value: threads
        GOTO exit
) ELSE (
        SET threads=%0
        GOTO parameters
)
:ppriority
SHIFT
IF [%0]==[] (
        ECHO Invalid parameter value: priority
        GOTO exit
) ELSE (
        SET priority=%0
        GOTO parameters
)

:paramsdone

:ui

ECHO %logHeader2%
ECHO %logHeader1%
ECHO %logHeader2%
ECHO ==== Configuration ===========================================================
ECHO.

REM TYPE and FIND convert output to CRLF format
%x264% --version > tmp.tmp
TYPE tmp.tmp | FIND /V "" > x264Version.tmp
%ffmpeg% -version > tmp.tmp
TYPE tmp.tmp | FIND /V "" > ffmpegVersion.tmp
%handbrake% --version > tmp.tmp
TYPE tmp.tmp | FIND /V "" > handbrakeVersion.tmp

IF NOT DEFINED logName SET /P logName="Log name = "
IF [!logName!]==[] (
        SET "logName=OCN"
)
ECHO Log name = %logPrefix%%logName%.%logExtension%

IF NOT DEFINED encoder (
        ECHO [x264, ffmpeg, handbrake]
        SET /P encoder="Encoder  = "
        IF [!encoder!]==[] (
                SET "encoder=x264"
        )
)
IF [!encoder!]==[x264] (
        SET "encoderExe=!x264!"
        SET /P encoderVersion=<x264Version.tmp
        ECHO Encoder  = !encoderExe!
        ECHO Version  = !encoderVersion!
        IF NOT DEFINED threads (
                ECHO [auto, 8, 16]
                SET /P threads="Threads  = "
                IF [!threads!]==[] SET "threads=auto"
        )
) ELSE IF [!encoder!]==[ffmpeg] (
        SET "encoderExe=!ffmpeg!"
        SET /P encoderVersion=<ffmpegVersion.tmp
        ECHO Encoder  = !encoderExe!
        ECHO Version  = !encoderVersion!
        SET "threads=auto"
) ELSE IF [!encoder!]==[handbrake] (
        SET "encoderExe=!handbrake!"
        SET /P encoderVersion=<handbrakeVersion.tmp
        ECHO Encoder  = !encoderExe!
        ECHO Version  = !encoderVersion!
        SET "threads=auto"
) ELSE (
        ECHO Invalid parameter value: encoder
        GOTO phelp
)
ECHO Threads  = !threads!

IF NOT DEFINED loops (
        ECHO [0, 1, ..., infinity]
        SET /P loops="Loops    = "
        IF [!loops!]==[] SET "loops=10"
)
ECHO Loops    = !loops!

IF NOT DEFINED priority (
        ECHO [low, belownormal, normal, abovenormal, high]
        SET /P priority="Priority = "
        IF [!priority!]==[] SET "priority=normal"
)
ECHO Priority = !priority!
ECHO.

:log-header

ECHO %logHeader2%>> "%logPrefix%%logName%.%logExtension%"
ECHO %logHeader1%>> "%logPrefix%%logName%.%logExtension%"
ECHO %logHeader2%>> "%logPrefix%%logName%.%logExtension%"
ECHO ==== Configuration ===========================================================>> "%logPrefix%%logName%.%logExtension%"
ECHO.>> "%logPrefix%%logName%.%logExtension%"
ECHO Log name = %logPrefix%%logName%.%logExtension% >> "%logPrefix%%logName%.%logExtension%"
ECHO Encoder  = %encoderExe% >> "%logPrefix%%logName%.%logExtension%"
ECHO Version  = %encoderVersion% >> "%logPrefix%%logName%.%logExtension%"
ECHO Threads  = %threads% >> "%logPrefix%%logName%.%logExtension%"
ECHO Loops    = %loops% >> "%logPrefix%%logName%.%logExtension%"
ECHO Priority = %priority% >> "%logPrefix%%logName%.%logExtension%"
ECHO.>> "%logPrefix%%logName%.%logExtension%"

:encode

ECHO ==== Results =================================================================|%tee% -a "%logPrefix%%logName%.%logExtension%"
ECHO.|%tee% -a "%logPrefix%%logName%.%logExtension%"
ECHO Start:  !TIME! !DATE!|%tee% -a "%logPrefix%%logName%.%logExtension%"
ECHO.|%tee% -a "%logPrefix%%logName%.%logExtension%"

IF [%loops%]==[infinity] (
        SET "increment=0"
        SET "loops=10"
)
SET "counter=0"

FOR /L %%n IN (1,%increment%,%loops%) DO (
        SET /A counter=!counter!+1
        ECHO Loop !counter!: !TIME!|%tee% -a "%logPrefix%%logName%.%logExtension%"

        IF [%encoder%]==[x264] (
                START /%priority% /B %encoderExe% --quiet --crf 17 --preset veryslow --threads %threads% --video-filter crop:0,20,0,22/resize:width=1920,height=1040,method=lanczos4 -o "%targetVideoFile%" "%testVideoFile%" 2>&1 | %tee% "%encoderLogPrefix%.%encoderLogExtension%"
                TYPE "%encoderLogPrefix%.%encoderLogExtension%" | FIND "encoded" >> "%logPrefix%%logName%.%logExtension%"
        ) ELSE IF [%encoder%]==[ffmpeg] (
                START /%priority% /B %encoderExe% -y -hide_banner -i "%testVideoFile%" -c:v libx265 -crf 17 -preset medium "%targetVideoFile%"  2>&1 | %tee% "%encoderLogPrefix%.%encoderLogExtension%"
                TYPE "%encoderLogPrefix%.%encoderLogExtension%" | FIND "encoded" >> "%logPrefix%%logName%.%logExtension%"
        ) ELSE IF [%encoder%]==[handbrake] (
                START /%priority% /B %encoderExe% -q 17 -e x265 --encoder-preset medium -f mkv -i "%testVideoFile%" -o "%targetVideoFile%" 2>&1 | %tee% "%encoderLogPrefix%.%encoderLogExtension%"
                TYPE "%encoderLogPrefix%.%encoderLogExtension%" | FIND "encoded" >> "%logPrefix%%logName%.%logExtension%"
        )

        ECHO.|%tee% -a "%logPrefix%%logName%.%logExtension%"
)

:log-footer

ECHO Finish: !TIME! !DATE!|%tee% -a "%logPrefix%%logName%.%logExtension%"
ECHO.|%tee% -a "%logPrefix%%logName%.%logExtension%"
ECHO ==============================================================================|%tee% -a "%logPrefix%%logName%.%logExtension%"
ECHO.
TIMEOUT /T 1 /NOBREAK >NUL 2>&1

:log-export

TYPE "%logPrefix%%logName%.%logExtension%" | FIND /V "" > ..\"%logPrefix%%logName%.%logExtension%"

CALL :clean-up

POPD
ECHO.
SET /p wait=Hit ENTER to open log %logPrefix%%logName%.%logExtension% and exit test.
START /b %logViewer% "%logPrefix%%logName%.%logExtension%"

:exit

EXIT /B 0

:clean-up

DEL "%encoderLogPrefix%*.%encoderLogExtension%" >NUL 2>&1
DEL "*.stats" >NUL 2>&1
DEL "*.mbtree" >NUL 2>&1
DEL "*.tmp" >NUL 2>&1
DEL "%targetVideoFile%" >NUL 2>&1
DEL "%logPrefix%*.%logExtension%" >NUL 2>&1
EXIT /B 0







Spoiler: Structure of folders and files



Code:



Code:


│   CPU Stability Test (64bit + log).bat
│
└───bin
        ffmpeg.exe
        HandBrakeCLI.exe
        tee.exe
        test-1080p.mp4
        x264-r2705-3f5ed56.exe





*Download folder with all the stuff, latest version.* (I'll change the video file later to a free one, it's still the same old one now which causes a bit of ffmpeg warning reports.)

*The old package with video file.*
*x264.exe* (the fully featured version with libraries compiled in it (libswscale, libavformat), about 10MB, not the 2MB version they've released today to confuse everyone)
*ffmpeg.exe*
*HandBrakeCLI.exe*
*tee.exe*
*test.mp4 (.mkv)*



Spoiler: Sample of the default settings



Code:



Code:


==============================================================================
                              CPU Stability Test
==============================================================================
==== Configuration ===========================================================

Log name =
Log name = log-OCN.txt
[x264, ffmpeg, handbrake]
Encoder  =
Encoder  = x264-r2705-3f5ed56.exe
Version  = x264 0.148.2705 3f5ed56
[auto, 8, 16]
Threads  =
Threads  = auto
[0, 1, ..., infinity]
Loops    =
Loops    = 10
[low, belownormal, normal, abovenormal, high]
Priority =
Priority = normal

==== Results =================================================================

Start:  13:20:05.92 Sun 12/04/2016

Loop 1: 13:20:05.94
[0.3%] 6/2121 frames, 0.80 fps, 38441.53 kb/s, eta 0:44:10







Spoiler: Help



Code:



Code:


CPU Stability Test v1.01 by JackCY for OCN

Usage: batch.bat [options]

-h, --help        This help
-v, --version     Version
-n, --name        Log file name
-e, --encoder     Encoder [x264, ffmpeg, handbrake]
                  x264 = H.264, ffmpeg = H.265, handbrake = H.265
-l, --loops       Number of loops [0, 1, ..., infinity]
-t, --threads     Number of threads [auto, 8, 16]
-p, --priority    Priority [low, belownormal, normal, abovenormal, high]

Update:

x264.exe:         http://download.videolan.org/pub/videolan/x264/binaries/win64/
ffmpeg.exe:       https://ffmpeg.zeranoe.com/builds/win64/static/ffmpeg-latest-win64-static.7z
HandBrakeCLI.exe: https://handbrake.fr/downloads2.php
tee.exe:          http://gnuwin32.sourceforge.net/packages/coreutils.htm
test.mp4 (.mkv):  https://mango.blender.org/download/





*Example:*
Parameters can be in any order, full name or shortcut. Specifying threads for ffmpeg or handbrake is ignored x265 doesn't support it it's automatic.

Code:



Code:


"CPU Stability Test (64bit + log).bat" --name mytest --encoder x264 --loops infinity --threads 16 --priority belownormal




Spoiler: CMD output



Code:



Code:


==============================================================================
                              CPU Stability Test
==============================================================================
==== Configuration ===========================================================

Log name = log-mytest.txt
Encoder  = x264-r2705-3f5ed56.exe
Version  = x264 0.148.2705 3f5ed56
Threads  = 16
Loops    = infinity
Priority = belownormal

==== Results =================================================================

Start:  14:02:42.33 Sun 12/04/2016

Loop 1: 14:02:42.35
[0.7%] 15/2121 frames, 1.45 fps, 34101.04 kb/s, eta 0:24:11







Spoiler: Log output



Code:



Code:


==============================================================================
                              CPU Stability Test
==============================================================================
==== Configuration ===========================================================

Log name = log-mytest.txt 
Encoder  = x264-r2705-3f5ed56.exe 
Version  = x264 0.148.2705 3f5ed56 
Threads  = 16 
Loops    = infinity 
Priority = belownormal

==== Results =================================================================

Start:  14:02:42.33 Sun 12/04/2016

Loop 1: 14:02:42.35


----------



## hardiboy

4670k safe at 1.22 vcore 4500ghz
trying at 4600 ghz


----------



## hardiboy

guys i got stable at 4.6ghz but why it show a lower score then 4.5ghz

i use 3dmark fire strike


----------



## navjack27

how much lower? is it more then margin of error?


----------



## hardiboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navjack27*
> 
> how much lower? is it more then margin of error?


after bench a couple of time
looks like not the score lower
but when i bench 4.5 ghz
the score boost to 9k
from normal 8.4k


----------



## Jaysend

Sorry to hijack!
I just have to share! I finally delidded my 4770k.
I am still tweaking but I am running hour 2 of prime95. Max temp so far is 71C
I am at 4.9ghz with cache of 4400. CPU input V =1.34
This is in a corsair 760t with a standard corsair aio 100i.
So pumped.


----------



## zeebo1

When running x264 stability test v2.06, even on stock settings I get this error message repeated at the end of each loop. The loop finishes and I don't see any instability. Is this normal?

[h264 @ 00000000014a24a0] AVC: nal size 0
[h264 @ 00000000014a24a0] AVC: nal size 0
[h264 @ 00000000014a24a0] no frame!


----------



## Andrew LB

How much Vcore can i safely get away with using? My cpu has been delided with the IHS underside shaved to make proper cpu contact with liquid metal and new adhesive applied. It is cooled in a custom loop consisting of XSPC Raystorm v3, an XSPC ex360 and ex280 radiators, DDC-1T-PWM pump. My CPU is currently at 4.2ghz (locked frequency) and idles at 30'c with ambient air currently at 24.7'c. Coolant temp is 28'c. While gaming the loop sees a max air/water delta of 8.9'c, so i've got quite a bit of cooling capacity since i also have a gtx 780ti with full cover aquacomputer kryographics block in the same loop.

At 4.2ghz i have vcore at 2.8v and 4.3ghz is a no-go for that vcore. Ive overclocked for over 15 years on air coolers, and this being my first custom loop it seems there is a lot of air cooling orthodoxy that needs to be thrown out the window when you water cool since i'm seeing many people running voltages on the chart on the first page of this thread approaching 1.4v.


----------



## KoolDrew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Andrew LB*
> 
> How much Vcore can i safely get away with using? My cpu has been delided with the IHS underside shaved to make proper cpu contact with liquid metal and new adhesive applied. It is cooled in a custom loop consisting of XSPC Raystorm v3, an XSPC ex360 and ex280 radiators, DDC-1T-PWM pump. My CPU is currently at 4.2ghz (locked frequency) and idles at 30'c with ambient air currently at 24.7'c. Coolant temp is 28'c. While gaming the loop sees a max air/water delta of 8.9'c, so i've got quite a bit of cooling capacity since i also have a gtx 780ti with full cover aquacomputer kryographics block in the same loop.
> 
> At 4.2ghz i have vcore at 2.8v and 4.3ghz is a no-go for that vcore. Ive overclocked for over 15 years on air coolers, and this being my first custom loop it seems there is a lot of air cooling orthodoxy that needs to be thrown out the window when you water cool since i'm seeing many people running voltages on the chart on the first page of this thread approaching 1.4v.


The majority seem to recommend staying under 1.4v. Personally I choose to stay at 1.35v for 24/7.


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Andrew LB*
> 
> How much Vcore can i safely get away with using? My cpu has been delided with the IHS underside shaved to make proper cpu contact with liquid metal and new adhesive applied. It is cooled in a custom loop consisting of XSPC Raystorm v3, an XSPC ex360 and ex280 radiators, DDC-1T-PWM pump. My CPU is currently at 4.2ghz (locked frequency) and idles at 30'c with ambient air currently at 24.7'c. Coolant temp is 28'c. While gaming the loop sees a max air/water delta of 8.9'c, so i've got quite a bit of cooling capacity since i also have a gtx 780ti with full cover aquacomputer kryographics block in the same loop.
> 
> At 4.2ghz i have vcore at 2.8v and 4.3ghz is a no-go for that vcore. Ive overclocked for over 15 years on air coolers, and this being my first custom loop it seems there is a lot of air cooling orthodoxy that needs to be thrown out the window when you water cool since i'm seeing many people running voltages on the chart on the first page of this thread approaching 1.4v.


There is no safe Vcore. Intel tests at 1.5 and I see people freak out at anything above 1.25.. I think anything around 1.35 or lower is more than fine. Heck, I even think 1.4 might be fine but the gains would be minimal for the voltage required. You'll be upgraded before the chip dies at 1.35.

EDIT: Wait, your cpu needs 2.8 V for 4.2 GHz? That can't be right..


----------



## duniek

4790k VIETNAM (batch X439B297)
4,5ghz 1,10V
4,8ghz 1,23V
5,0ghz 1,33V

OCCT STABLE


----------



## juniordnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duniek*
> 
> 4790k VIETNAM (batch X439B297)
> 4,5ghz 1,10V
> 4,8ghz 1,23V
> 5,0ghz 1,33V
> 
> OCCT STABLE


Nice! I have a vietnam chip too (X438B008) and it's pretty much like yours. What vcore that 1.33V VID is getting you? Here it is stable with 5ghz 1.352V vcore.


----------



## duniek

z97x gaming 7 i very good mobo

I use manual vcore ( for oc i change only CPU RATIO and CPU VCORE)

vcore bios = cpuz (actual) rock stable 1:1

so if i put 1,1V in bios i got 1,1V actual on load, 1,33V bios = 1,33V cpuz/actual


----------



## juniordnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duniek*
> 
> z97x gaming 7 i very good mobo
> 
> I use manual vcore ( for oc i change only CPU RATIO and CPU VCORE)
> 
> vcore bios = cpuz (actual) rock stable 1:1
> 
> so if i put 1,1V in bios i got 1,1V actual on load, 1,33V bios = 1,33V cpuz/actual


Actually, what you set in BIOS is VID, not vcore. Also, CPU-Z displays VID, not vcore. To get a proper read of vcore install a monitoring app like HWINFO64 and look for "vcore", not vid, there.

1.33 VID should be getting you 1.344-1.352V vcore.

Very nice chip!


----------



## duniek

this is best i7 haswell i have

i had 3770k with 4,5ghz @ 1,08 and 5ghz 1,3V as i remember
also 4690k 4,5ghz 1,09V but even on 1,4V i can not enter OS @ 5,0ghz

PS
I am testing new one (dont know about batch)
watercooled on balcony 2-3*C ambient

5ghz 1,36V rockstable on Z97-K mobo O_O
temp 55-59*C (so i guess its delided)


----------



## weskeh

My 4790k is also from vietnam. Have the batch posted while ago in the dc tread. 4800mhz with 1.28 vCore is easy. Been struggeling to get it to 4900 though on my sabertooth z97 mark 2. Failing just under 2 hours with realbench so far
Maybe abit more vcca or io voltages might do it. But to be honest im taking my time with it. Theres no rush. It non delid and been thinking about a delid altough i do have the intel speedplan.


----------



## juniordnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weskeh*
> 
> My 4790k is also from vietnam. Have the batch posted while ago in the dc tread. 4800mhz with 1.28 vCore is easy. Been struggeling to get it to 4900 though on my sabertooth z97 mark 2. Failing just under 2 hours with realbench so far
> Maybe abit more vcca or io voltages might do it. But to be honest im taking my time with it. Theres no rush. It non delid and been thinking about a delid altough i do have the intel speedplan.


Have you tried increasing VCCIO-D, VCCIO-A and VSA 100~150mv ? Here my sweetspot is +100 on VSA and +125 on IO-A/IO-D.

I'm testing x49/1.272V for a couple of days. So far so good. I don't even bother with realbench anymore, I just set it and go play some hours of BF1. My rock solid, 8 hour stable on RealBench would fail within half an hour of BF1. So now I'm just playing, having fun, and waiting for a BSOD (hoping not)


----------



## weskeh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> Have you tried increasing VCCIO-D, VCCIO-A and VSA 100~150mv ? Here my sweetspot is +100 on VSA and +125 on IO-A/IO-D.
> 
> I'm testing x49/1.272V for a couple of days. So far so good. I don't even bother with realbench anymore, I just set it and go play some hours of BF1. My rock solid, 8 hour stable on RealBench would fail within half an hour of BF1. So now I'm just playing, having fun, and waiting for a BSOD (hoping not)


I believe.my 4900 mhz profile has +200 vcca and +150 on the io voltages with 1.8 input. Cache on auto wich results in x40 and 1.150v


----------



## juniordnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weskeh*
> 
> I believe.my 4900 mhz profile has +200 vcca and +150 on the io voltages with 1.8 input. Cache on auto wich results in x40 and 1.150v


Also, try keeping VCCIN 600mv above VCORE. That helped me a lot here...


----------



## weskeh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> Also, try keeping VCCIN 600mv above VCORE. That helped me a lot here...


Thanks for the tip. Trying 4900mhz now

By the way. How much wattage does youre cpu consume at youre settings. Mine goes up to 150w


----------



## navjack27

Ahahaha. I'm having a whale of a time trying to "overclock" my old 4790s with a z97-machine Mobo. Wow it's an interesting UEFI. On Asus I could just lock the turbo ratios at 40 and it'd do it. I'm struggling to figure this out for this Mobo. Even just 33x instead of 32x hard locks the post. Oh the things you do when you have free time and want another computer to fold with


----------



## Yomny

Guys hope someone could answer a question for me. Input voltage is total going in to cpu so i usually set this to .5 over vcore. Now my question is when trying to OC uncore, i start from base which is 1.050v for 28 multi. Do i need to also raise input if i need a higher ring voltage to OC the cache speed or will the +.5 input from vcore be enough to handle the extra ring votlage, say from 1.050 stock to 1.25v?

Reason for my question is i could get 35 uncore with just 1.1v ring but anything over this 35, say 36 ,would not be stable at all even using 1.3v for ring. This is all leaving input untouched, so makes me think the problem isn't the higher multi for uncore but that the extra voltage i'm giving it is not being supplied for the input total.


----------



## ksmb

he he...overclocking is quite fun actually.
i still using my 4670K and it runs like a Wild Porches engine







.......anyway, i never bather to fine-tune it before, but now i really got this Haswell chip running crazy fast/stable with crazy good temps.

after some fiddling i think this formula is pretty good to most all Haswell with a _normal_ water-cooling solution to the CPU (im using just a :Corsair H80i = 2 fans on the radiator (push & pull) connected with a *single y-split cable* to the CPU FAN header (MAN...why didnt i thought of that 3 years ago









ive been tweaking over & over & again...till i got the chip running like this.
The *Main* thing i discovered: just leave the bloody Uncore (Aka ring bus) at stock Ghz (in my case 3400mhz(*no Auto*))
A very good & stable *4,5Ghz* formula, (with multicore drope (i dont like running the CPU at 4500Mhz 24/7)

# BCLK *auto*; 100MHZ
# Vcore; 1,27V
# Uncore/Ring bus; *(NO auto)* X34
# Uncore/Ring bus Voltage; 1,18V
# Vring; 1.9V
# Vring load-line calibration; Turbo (extreme)
# EIST (speed-step) *Auto*____C6/C7, C3 & C1E; Disabled
# Turbo boost; Auto (and set the cores at x45, x45, x45, x45)....(on Gigabyte IF you not overclock the BCLK, auto "transform" the Boost perfect)

# Ram *manual stock* settings, DDR3 2x4GB 1600Mhz 9 9 9 24 2T at 1,5V.... (you dont gain much FPS in games overclocking the Ram anyway, they works better with stock Voltage & speed)
# *Max Temp* in games vs Max load during several hours, never over; *59C* (all cores)
# _Z87 Gigabyte motherboard_

if you have ex a 4690K, just use X35 Uncore (no auto) instead.
Thanks. (PS. im putting up some Results from different games and other 3D applications soon)


----------



## LienNoir

Hi guys, i m new at overclocking so i have a few questions about my cpu. It's a *i5 4670K* overclocked at *4.6ghz* and Vcore at *1.2v* and *8go ram at 2133Mhz* XMP profile (everything stable 9h of prime95 test, Max temp 77°C and 63°C while gaming).

With the Vcore on *override mode* and *turbo boost disable*. But I want to switch to *Adaptive* Voltage so the CPU doesn't use to much power on IDLE.
The problem is when the Vcore is on Adaptive mode on load (gaming), It will show for 1 sec peaks at *1.26V*.

Should I stick on override mode or do i need to change some setting ?

*Edit* : Motherboard MSI Z87-G45 Gaming


----------



## KoolDrew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LienNoir*
> 
> Hi guys, i m new at overclocking so i have a few questions about my cpu. It's a *i5 4670K* overclocked at *4.6ghz* and Vcore at *1.2v* and *8go ram at 2133Mhz* XMP profile (everything stable 9h of prime95 test, Max temp 77°C and 63°C while gaming).
> 
> With the Vcore on *override mode* and *turbo boost disable*. But I want to switch to *Adaptive* Voltage so the CPU doesn't use to much power on IDLE.
> The problem is when the Vcore is on Adaptive mode on load (gaming), It will show for 1 sec peaks at *1.26V*.
> 
> Should I stick on override mode or do i need to change some setting ?
> T


What motherboard do you have?


----------



## LienNoir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KoolDrew*
> 
> What motherboard do you have?


Msi Z87-G45 Gaming


----------



## KoolDrew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LienNoir*
> 
> Msi Z87-G45 Gaming


From the OP:
Quote:


> For MSI G45 Gaming motherboard, adaptive is ABSOLUTELY USELESS as a setting. It does absolutely nothing for voltage under load or on idle. All it does is give you the risk of borking your CPU if you run it with Prime. I've testing this through and through on this motherboard because the result was so counter-intuitive. For MSI G45 mobos, to get power saving you need to have C states set to 7 for maximum power saving on idle. If you want multiplier drop on idle, you need to enable EIST in the BIOS. Having C7 and adaptive vs C7 and override/manual voltage mode made zero difference in idle voltage.


----------



## LienNoir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KoolDrew*
> 
> From the OP:


Thx for your reply, i will try it.
But i tried the *adaptive mode*, it worked on idle, i was losing power and speed at the same time on *IDLE*,
for exemple : at *800MHz* it was running at *0.7V* if i remember well
but while i was playing the voltage was going higher juste for 1 milisecond from *1.2V* to *1.26V* and dropping down to *1.2V*.

And I dont know if i should try to reach *4.7Ghz*, since it s already hot at *1.2V*.
Some peaple dont even get *4.5Ghz* at *1.25V*

*Edit:* There is no difference on my *Vcore*, still *1.2V* on idle with C state *ENABLED* and set to *C7* even on *C7s.*
Is it bad if the *Vcore* is all the time at *1.2v*, can it damage my CPU over time ?


----------



## KoolDrew

1.2v is no problem at all given cooling is adequate.


----------



## OutlawII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LienNoir*
> 
> Thx for your reply, i will try it.
> But i tried the *adaptive mode*, it worked on idle, i was losing power and speed at the same time on *IDLE*,
> for exemple : at *800MHz* it was running at *0.7V* if i remember well
> but while i was playing the voltage was going higher juste for 1 milisecond from *1.2V* to *1.26V* and dropping down to *1.2V*.
> 
> And I dont know if i should try to reach *4.7Ghz*, since it s already hot at *1.2V*.
> Some peaple dont even get *4.5Ghz* at *1.25V*
> 
> *Edit:* There is no difference on my *Vcore*, still *1.2V* on idle with C state *ENABLED* and set to *C7* even on *C7s.*
> Is it bad if the *Vcore* is all the time at *1.2v*, can it damage my CPU over time ?


Set windows performance to balanced then it should work.


----------



## Yomny

Excellent guide on that first page, i wanted to know where i could find the x264 bench/stress test. Ive downlaoded the new one from hwbot and its requiring me to change the HPET to on, i've done so before but other things tend to change like results on cinebench. What version are you guys using. How do you run these in a loop for X amount of time?

thanks.


----------



## MEC-777

Hey all. Great OCing guide. Extremely informative and helpful.









Just looking for some input on my OC, thus far. By comparing to the database, it looks as though I'm running a bit more voltage than most.

Current OC settings:

4770K on Asus Z97-E motherboard with Deepcool Lucifer v2 CPU cooler (huge air cooler). EVGA 850GS gold PSU.

AI OC tuner - Auto
BCLK - 100
Core sync. enabled
Multiplier - 45
Vcore override - 1.4v
VCCIN - 1.85v (actual 1.88-1.9 in HWiNFO)
Voltage mode - Manual override (not adaptive)

Nobody in the database is running 1.4v at 4.5. The highest is 1.35-1.36, but I see their VCCIN is at 1.9-2v. I've bumped mine up to 1.85 manually, but I'm wondering if I should bump it up a little more and try lowering the Vcore back to 1.35?

It does get quite hot running x264 stress test (2 cores hit 90-91*C) and I don't like the idea of running 1.4v 24/7.

Any thoughts on this?


----------



## Yomny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MEC-777*
> 
> Hey all. Great OCing guide. Extremely informative and helpful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just looking for some input on my OC, thus far. By comparing to the database, it looks as though I'm running a bit more voltage than most.
> 
> Current OC settings:
> 
> 4770K on Asus Z97-E motherboard with Deepcool Lucifer v2 CPU cooler (huge air cooler). EVGA 850GS gold PSU.
> 
> AI OC tuner - Auto
> BCLK - 100
> Core sync. enabled
> Multiplier - 45
> Vcore override - 1.4v
> VCCIN - 1.85v (actual 1.88-1.9 in HWiNFO)
> Voltage mode - Manual override (not adaptive)
> 
> Nobody in the database is running 1.4v at 4.5. The highest is 1.35-1.36, but I see their VCCIN is at 1.9-2v. I've bumped mine up to 1.85 manually, but I'm wondering if I should bump it up a little more and try lowering the Vcore back to 1.35?
> 
> It does get quite hot running x264 stress test (2 cores hit 90-91*C) and I don't like the idea of running 1.4v 24/7.
> 
> Any thoughts on this?


My personal experience is that depending on the stressing app the voltage will vary. Seems you're using x264 which isn't one of the crazy ones so you should be fine with that. I don't know if haswell uses the avx offset but if you're using 45 all the time without avx offset then it'll require more voltage when the testing app uses avx instructions.

I jump from thread to thread as I'm dealing with broadwell and skylark and well haswell I don't personally have but it's similar to broadwell. The thing is that x264 uses avx therefore may require a bit more votlage to be stable.

I had 45 in my 6800k with 1.42v, maybe someone else could chime in.


----------



## MEC-777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yomny*
> 
> My personal experience is that depending on the stressing app the voltage will vary. Seems you're using x264 which isn't one of the crazy ones so you should be fine with that. I don't know if haswell uses the avx offset but if you're using 45 all the time without avx offset then it'll require more voltage when the testing app uses avx instructions.
> 
> I jump from thread to thread as I'm dealing with broadwell and skylark and well haswell I don't personally have but it's similar to broadwell. The thing is that x264 uses avx therefore may require a bit more votlage to be stable.
> 
> I had 45 in my 6800k with 1.42v, maybe someone else could chime in.


The heaviest real-world workload my PC ever sees is gaming and recording while gaming (shadowplay). So even if x264 isn't the most demanding stress test, I'm sure it's far more stressful than anything I'll ever throw at it.









So yeah, I did a little more experimenting and testing. Got it stable at 4.5 @ 1.35v by increasing the VCCIN to 1.95. The difference in core temps between 1.35 and 1.4v is about 10*C, so I feel a lot better being able to to 4.5 @1.35 and know that it's not baking the CPU as much, lol.









So if I don't want it blasting the CPU with 1.35v constant, even when the clocks ramp down, I have to switch the voltage mode back to adaptive, correct? I realize that means I could give more than 1.35v at times, depending on the application, but as long as it stays below 1.4 I think it should be fine.


----------



## juniordnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MEC-777*
> 
> The heaviest real-world workload my PC ever sees is gaming and recording while gaming (shadowplay). So even if x264 isn't the most demanding stress test, I'm sure it's far more stressful than anything I'll ever throw at it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So yeah, I did a little more experimenting and testing. Got it stable at 4.5 @ 1.35v by increasing the VCCIN to 1.95. The difference in core temps between 1.35 and 1.4v is about 10*C, so I feel a lot better being able to to 4.5 @1.35 and know that it's not baking the CPU as much, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So if I don't want it blasting the CPU with 1.35v constant, even when the clocks ramp down, I have to switch the voltage mode back to adaptive, correct? I realize that means I could give more than 1.35v at times, depending on the application, but as long as it stays below 1.4 I think it should be fine.


BF1 is much harder on the CPU than x264. I'd use that if you like the game.

Test your OC and have fun at the same time... well, until you get a crash at the mid of a round you're owning









I used to do 8 hour runs of RealBench to validade my OCs, but BF1 would crash those OCs within an hour of gaming.


----------



## LienNoir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutlawII*
> 
> Set windows performance to balanced then it should work.


If u re talking about the *Power* options, it s already on balanced and by the way, i m on *Windows 10*.


----------



## ksmb

Vcore up to 1,27-1,3V on 4,6Ghz
sex the uncore/ringbus to x34 (no auto)

ps..the issue is not the CPU use for example 1.27V 24/7. (it dosent harm the chip) the issue is to have 4600Mhz speed on the cpu 24/7
to fix that:
# EIST (speed-step) Auto____C6/C7, C3 & C1E; *Disabled*
# Turbo boost; Auto (and set the cores at x45, x45, x45, x45....but Gigabyte have a transormer who boost all 4 cores to x45....on MSi just set the turbo boost enabled with all cores x46, or disabled.

test some benchmark, check the temp.


----------



## ksmb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LienNoir*
> 
> Hi guys, i m new at overclocking so i have a few questions about my cpu. It's a *i5 4670K* overclocked at *4.6ghz* and Vcore at *1.2v* and *8go ram at 2133Mhz* XMP profile (everything stable 9h of prime95 test, Max temp 77°C and 63°C while gaming).
> 
> With the Vcore on *override mode* and *turbo boost disable*. But I want to switch to *Adaptive* Voltage so the CPU doesn't use to much power on IDLE.
> The problem is when the Vcore is on Adaptive mode on load (gaming), It will show for 1 sec peaks at *1.26V*.
> 
> Should I stick on override mode or do i need to change some setting ?
> 
> *Edit* : Motherboard MSI Z87-G45 Gaming


ps. double post !!!!

Vcore up to 1,27-1,29V on 4,6Ghz (i ussume you have a good CPU cooler )
sex the uncore/ringbus to x34 (no auto)..............having the uncore/rinbus locked at stock multiplier (X34) makes the temps not fly to the roof.
check performance...if you need more stability, set the uncore/ringbus to 1.2V.

ps..the issue is not if the CPU use for example 1.27V 24/7. (it dosent harm the chip) the issue is to have 4600Mhz speed on the cpu 24/7
to fix that:
# EIST (speed-step) Auto____C6/C7, C3 & C1E; *Disabled*

test some benchmark, check the temp.
ps....forget XMP...its crap...just set your RAM manual as it say on the stick, way better stability. Overlocking the RAM is just a myth. (i have tested MANY times in several games...barely no different.. (some benchmark you see some higher scores, but its different to games and synthetic bench)


----------



## LienNoir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ksmb*
> 
> ps. double post !!!!
> 
> Vcore up to 1,27-1,29V on 4,6Ghz (i ussume you have a good CPU cooler )
> sex the uncore/ringbus to x34 (no auto)..............having the uncore/rinbus locked at stock multiplier (X34) makes the temps not fly to the roof.
> check performance...if you need more stability, set the uncore/ringbus to 1.2V.
> 
> ps..the issue is not if the CPU use for example 1.27V 24/7. (it dosent harm the chip) the issue is to have 4600Mhz speed on the cpu 24/7
> to fix that:
> # EIST (speed-step) Auto____C6/C7, C3 & C1E; *Disabled*
> 
> test some benchmark, check the temp.
> ps....forget XMP...its crap...just set your RAM manual as it say on the stick, way better stability. Overlocking the RAM is just a myth. (i have tested MANY times in several games...barely no different.. (some benchmark you see some higher scores, but its different to games and synthetic bench)


I did the changes for the Ram and disabled the XMP(thx for the advice).

I just realised that i was looking on core VID instead of Vcore, It was already using low Voltages on IDLE







(I m stupid XD)

In term of performance, Overwatch *100+ FPS* gained on Low settings (Still my *CPU* is Bottlenecking at *250FPS* while my *GPU* is still at *80 - 90% Usage*)
And arround *30+ FPS* gained on Ultra Settings

My cpu is stable right now, no need to give him more Voltage and then more heat (0 errors or crashes on Small FFT or Blent testes on Prime 95 )
If i want to try to reach more speed, i would need more voltages. I know that the max speed for 1.1V for me is 4.3Ghz which is really good)

Thx for ur help


----------



## ksmb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LienNoir*
> 
> I did the changes for the Ram and disabled the XMP(thx for the advice).
> 
> I just realised that i was looking on core VID instead of Vcore, It was already using low Voltages on IDLE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I m stupid XD)
> 
> In term of performance, Overwatch *100+ FPS* gained on Low settings (Still my *CPU* is Bottlenecking at *250FPS* while my *GPU* is still at *80 - 90% Usage*)
> And arround *30+ FPS* gained on Ultra Settings
> 
> My cpu is stable right now, no need to give him more Voltage and then more heat (0 errors or crashes on Small FFT or Blent testes on Prime 95 )
> If i want to try to reach more speed, i would need more voltages. I know that the max speed for 1.1V for me is 4.3Ghz which is really good)
> 
> Thx for ur help


i use Maxon (latest version) R15 to check my CPU..........its fast and great.
https://www.maxon.net/en/products/cinebench/
(even Passmark (CPU test) is fast and great.
http://www.passmark.com/download/pt_download.htm

i soooooooooooooooooo Hate 3dMark timespy, firestrike. (its crap and uneven, way more if you have a bit older motherboard & chip). the only reliable 3dmark with ex, haswell is 3dmark11.


----------



## MEC-777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> BF1 is much harder on the CPU than x264. I'd use that if you like the game.
> 
> Test your OC and have fun at the same time... well, until you get a crash at the mid of a round you're owning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used to do 8 hour runs of RealBench to validade my OCs, but BF1 would crash those OCs within an hour of gaming.


I don't have BF1, but the most demanding thing I do is run Project Cars in a semi-professional online league with around 20 other drivers/players around the world. This used to bring my old i5-4570 to it's knees (all 4 cores at 95-100% constant) and then add recording the races at the same time. Will be testing this tonight to see if it can handle it.


----------



## LienNoir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ksmb*
> 
> i use Maxon (latest version) R15 to check my CPU..........its fast and great.
> https://www.maxon.net/en/products/cinebench/
> (even Passmark (CPU test) is fast and great.
> http://www.passmark.com/download/pt_download.htm
> 
> i soooooooooooooooooo Hate 3dMark timespy, firestrike. (its crap and uneven, way more if you have a bit older motherboard & chip). the only reliable 3dmark with ex, haswell is 3dmark11.


My scores on Passmark : *Passmark Rating 5318*
*CPU Mark 10403*
http://www.passmark.com/baselines/V9/display.php?id=75782432936




And on Cinebench R15 for the *CPU* i have *696cb*.

i will try to higher if i can the cpu core maybe 4.7 or 4.8 without getting 80°c


----------



## ksmb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LienNoir*
> 
> My scores on Passmark : *Passmark Rating 5318*
> *CPU Mark 10403*
> http://www.passmark.com/baselines/V9/display.php?id=75782432936
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And on Cinebench R15 for the *CPU* i have *696cb*.
> 
> i will try to higher if i can the cpu core maybe 4.7 or 4.8 without getting 80°c


he he... nearly exact as mine







(both in passmark & R15)

NR.1 in overclock CPU is your cpu cooler...what cooler do you use ?
with a good one you can go to 4,7-4,8....with a normal water cooler like mine (H80i), i stay at 4,5







i prefer the temp under 60C (max load). (lower noise & less stress for the "old" z87 motherboard (voltage-stress, etc)


----------



## LienNoir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ksmb*
> 
> he he... nearly exact as mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (both in passmark & R15)
> 
> NR.1 in overclock CPU is your cpu cooler...what cooler do you use ?
> with a good one you can go to 4,7-4,8....with a normal water cooler like mine (H80i), i stay at 4,5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i prefer the temp under 60C (max load). (lower noise & stress for the chip & mobo (voltage-stress, etc)


Same as yours the Cosair *H80i* but i added *1 fan*.

Those are some tests that i tryed earlier, (20min):
- *47GHz* on *1.2V* seems stable.
- *48GHz* at *1.2V* it was unstable.
- *48GHz* at *1.24V* and VCCIN at *1.9V* Stable but high temps (Max *85°C*)
Didn t tryed *4.9GHz*, i will probably need more voltage and it will reach 90°C.


----------



## ksmb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LienNoir*
> 
> Same as yours the Cosair *H80i* but i added *1 fan*.
> 
> Those are some tests that i tryed earlier, (20min):
> - *47GHz* on *1.2V* seems stable.
> - *48GHz* at *1.2V* it was unstable.
> - *48GHz* at *1.24V* and VCCIN at *1.9V* Stable but high temps (Max *85°C*)
> Didn t tryed *4.9GHz*, i will probably need more voltage and it will reach 90°C.


ha ha.....read my post (some days ago)

i also have 2 fans on my H80i radiator.....(pull & push) but i use a single Y-split to my CPU FAN header,
(now BIOS runs both fans simultaneity (temps became directly better) the water pump is connected right on the 12V (yellow/black).

_(yes i have heard some say connect pump to the motherboard...... tried both (SYS FAN and CPU FAN)........ but this pumps is a "no gear engine" (so as say) and runs always smoother/better with pure 12V.







_


----------



## LienNoir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ksmb*
> 
> ha ha.....read my post (some days ago)
> 
> i also have 2 fans on my H80i radiator.....(pull & push) but i use a single Y-split to my CPU FAN header,
> (now BIOS runs both fans simultaneity (temps became directly better) the water pump is connected right on the 12V (yellow/black).
> 
> _(yes i have heard some say connect pump to the motherboard...... tried both (SYS FAN and CPU FAN)........ but this pumps is a "no gear engine" (so as say) and runs always smoother/better with pure 12V.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _


My fans are always at the same speed (i changed the originals fan, to a silent version), i dont know if it will make any difference with an Y split but what i know is , there is 6-10°C difference between having 1 and 2. Looks like mine is an older version then yours, i only have a 3pin CPUfan connector







.


----------



## ksmb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LienNoir*
> 
> My fans are always at the same speed (i changed the originals fan, to a silent version), i dont know if it will make any difference with an Y split but what i know is , there is 6-10°C difference between having 1 and 2. Looks like mine is an older version then yours, i only have a 3pin CPUfan connector
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


then you have 2 CPU FAN headers (my motherboard have just one "real" CPU FAN header, (+ 4 sys fan headers) therefore i use a single Y-split, to get synchronized speed on both fans throw BIOS CPU-core settings


----------



## plath

Anyone give me some advice? My 4.3 4670k OC is stable in all sorts of long stress tests. And is stable like 97% of the time.

But every time my pc needs to restart I will get a BSOD or some sort of crash or whatever. Almost all instability I get is from restarting.

Which means I can only shut down.

What can I do about it?

It's really annoying.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *plath*
> 
> Anyone give me some advice? My 4.3 4670k OC is stable in all sorts of long stress tests. And is stable like 97% of the time.
> 
> But every time my pc needs to restart I will get a BSOD or some sort of crash or whatever. Almost all instability I get is from restarting.
> 
> Which means I can only shut down.
> 
> What can I do about it?
> 
> It's really annoying.


What settings are you using? VCCIN, vcore, cache voltage, etc....


----------



## MEC-777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *plath*
> 
> Anyone give me some advice? My 4.3 4670k OC is stable in all sorts of long stress tests. And is stable like 97% of the time.
> 
> But every time my pc needs to restart I will get a BSOD or some sort of crash or whatever. Almost all instability I get is from restarting.
> 
> Which means I can only shut down.
> 
> What can I do about it?
> 
> It's really annoying.


Need A LOT more information before anyone can help you. What are all your OC BIOS settings and voltages? I would suggest reading the guide on page 1 to help you determine what to do.


----------



## blaze2210

@plath, screenshots of your BIOS settings would likely be the most useful info....


----------



## plath

i made an album of my bio settings:

http://imgur.com/a/4p4AF

main stuff is

4.3 ghz clock
4.1 ghz uncore

1.3v Vcore
1.22v Vring
1.9 VCCIN

not sure if that is going to eliminate much of the variables.

Mostly the BSODs are WHEA Uncorrectable Errors. a few clock watchdog errors, machine check exception, etc. Only happens on restart though. I play games fine and can do 8 hours on a few different stressers.


----------



## MEC-777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *plath*
> 
> i made an album of my bio settings:
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/4p4AF
> 
> main stuff is
> 
> 4.3 ghz clock
> 4.1 ghz uncore
> 
> 1.3v Vcore
> 1.22v Vring
> 1.9 VCCIN
> 
> not sure if that is going to eliminate much of the variables.
> 
> Mostly the BSODs are WHEA Uncorrectable Errors. a few clock watchdog errors, machine check exception, etc. Only happens on restart though. I play games fine and can do 8 hours on a few different stressers.


I would put your uncore back to what ever is stock (you won't lose any performance) and maybe try 1.325v Vcore. Try small changes, but one thing at a time.


----------



## plath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MEC-777*
> 
> I would put your uncore back to what ever is stock (you won't lose any performance) and maybe try 1.325v Vcore. Try small changes, but one thing at a time.


i think i tried it before and it was unstable after some hours on aida64. but i can't remember since i've been using this config for a while now. trying it again anyway.

wanted to stay below 1.3 vcore because that is already 18% of stock voltage (and because it increases temps), i haven't had a bsod restarting yet at 1.32 though so you're probably on to something.

stressing 4.4/3.4 @ 1.32/1.1 atm.

Edit: That crashed.

Anyway upped the Vcore and will lower the uncore to see if that helps. p.s my chip sucks.


----------



## MEC-777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *plath*
> 
> i think i tried it before and it was unstable after some hours on aida64. but i can't remember since i've been using this config for a while now. trying it again anyway.
> 
> wanted to stay below 1.3 vcore because that is already 18% of stock voltage (and because it increases temps), i haven't had a bsod restarting yet at 1.32 though so you're probably on to something.
> 
> stressing 4.4/3.4 @ 1.32/1.1 atm.
> 
> Edit: That crashed.
> 
> Anyway upped the Vcore and will lower the uncore to see if that helps. p.s my chip sucks.


Just the luck of the draw I guess. My 4770K will do 4.5 but requires 1.4v and 1.95v VCCIN to do so. Just like you, I don't like pushing that much voltage because of the extra heat, so I settled at 4.4 at 1.325v and 1.9v VCCIN and so far it's been rock solid.

I know someone who can't even push his 4770K to 4.0GHz, so don't feel too bad, lol.


----------



## ksmb

the Haswell K_family
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *plath*
> 
> Anyone give me some advice? My 4.3 4670k OC is stable in all sorts of long stress tests. And is stable like 97% of the time.
> 
> But every time my pc needs to restart I will get a BSOD or some sort of crash or whatever. Almost all instability I get is from restarting.
> 
> Which means I can only shut down.


_*PS*. its nearly always 2 things when you get this kind of BSODs, (either the RAM is wrong overlocked or the uncore is set wrong. therefore ALWAYS set the uncore at stock sped. in your case 3400mhz. (and no auto)_

1. reset bios: (choose _*reset to factory default & reboot*_)...then:
# BCLK auto; 100MHZ
# Vcore; 1,25V
# Uncore/Ring bus; (NO auto) X34
# Uncore/Ring bus Voltage; 1,15V
# Vring; 1.8V
# Vring load-line calibration; Turbo (extreme)
# EIST (speed-step) Auto____C6/C7, C3 & C1E; Disabled
# Turbo boost; Auto (and set the cores at x43, x43, x43, x43). IF you have a MSI mobo, "disabled" works also.
(why EIST on auto, is because the CPU runs cooler & and you gain NOTHING to disable it on Haswell i5 K-serie









# Ram; *manual* stock settings, (RAM works better with stock Voltage & speed together with Haswell, OCing this RAM gives less stability Vs FPS in max load)

IF isn't work (which it should). remove the coin-battery (wait ~1 min) put it back again. try like above again.


----------



## plath

i think i've sorted it.

those bsods are mostly to related to vcore iirc. upping the vcore seems to have done the trick.

i'm on 4.3/1.31 core, 4.1/1.2 uncore now.

passed 8hrs fpu/cpu/cache/memory stress test on AIDA64 and no instability or bsods on restart any more.

the issue was bugging me for a while, but i couldn't be bothered to deal with it because it only affected restarts. glad to be rid of it now. thanks for your help guys!


----------



## ksmb

1.31V is way to much voltage for just 4300Mhz, a "normal" manufactured Haswell chip, only need ~1.25-1.28V for 45000Mhz with a normal cooler

ps..i done like ("hundreds" of tests) with my 4670k
ex.
x43 - uncore x42
x45 - uncore x44
x45 - uncore x40
x43 - uncore x41
x43 - uncore x37
x45 - uncore x34 (best temps & best gaming results). just fix uncore voltage otherwise it get unstable
x43 - uncore x34 (best temps & best gaming results). used auto uncore voltage..worked good, but i set the voltage anyway.

synthetics benchmarks is NOT real time gaming "results"


----------



## Yomny

It's so much easier to relate to what some are saying when their system specs are listed. Please guys do yourselves and every one a favor, fill in you specs.

I wanted to comment on the 1.31v for 43 but dont know what chip and not about to go back searching for it.


----------



## ksmb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yomny*
> 
> It's so much easier to relate to what some are saying when their system specs are listed. Please guys do yourselves and every one a favor, fill in you specs.
> 
> I wanted to comment on the 1.31v for 43 but dont know what chip and not about to go back searching for it.


of course you never know what kind of chip you get....but Intel is not famous to sell 30% bad chips, of a batch.

i guess its some % who get bad soldered/conductive chips.......so the voltage Vs multiplier is almost basically the same on Intel's CPU-series/generations.


----------



## Yomny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ksmb*
> 
> of course you never know what kind of chip you get....but Intel is not famous to sell 30% bad chips, of a batch.
> 
> i guess its some % who get bad soldered/conductive chips.......so the voltage Vs multiplier is almost basically the same on Intel's CPU-series/generations.


I was referring to not knowing what chip the guy/girl had, saw in earlier posts it was an i5 467x something.

Boards also have something to do with how much voltage. Not everything said or read is actual.

My chip does 1.38v for 45 and needed 1.39 in a different board for that same overclock. Note, I'm talking about a broadwell.
Point is that some chips do need more voltages and not only that also boards will vary the required voltage for an overclock. So it's best not to relate to others unless you have the exact same hardware which then you could say your chip is worse.

Or his chip, I don't even know who I'm talking about or to lol.


----------



## BeerCan

Can you guys help me out and tell me where I should go from here? I am new at this and trying to learn.



Hopefully that is readable. the only thing I changed was core voltage to 1.2


----------



## Nick the Slick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeerCan*
> 
> Can you guys help me out and tell me where I should go from here? I am new at this and trying to learn.
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully that is readable. the only thing I changed was core voltage to 1.2


Well, you've got a lot of voltage and thermal headroom. 4.7 @ 1.2v is really good. Go for 4.8 I say, should be able to hit it with less than 1.3 and have thermal headroom to spare. Might need to bump the VCCIN to 1.85 or 1.9 the closer you get to 1.3.

EDIT: Also, might to try something a bit more stressful than OCCT. Stability is relative though so if that works for you than go for it. But I'd give it an overnight of x264 or an hour or two of it at least. An hour or two of Prime 27.9 (the last AVX version I believe) isn't a bad idea either but you _might_ run into thermal issues there.


----------



## BeerCan

Thank you for the help. I messed around a bit and went to 5ghz at 1.3v but it failed the x264 test about 3 rounds in.

Got this at 4.9 1.26 volts stable through 5 rounds of x264 so now I am running boinc on it. The boinc tasks I am running are avx so it should test stability as well.


----------



## KoolDrew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeerCan*
> 
> Thank you for the help. I messed around a bit and went to 5ghz at 1.3v but it failed the x264 test about 3 rounds in.
> 
> Got this at 4.9 1.26 volts stable through 5 rounds of x264 so now I am running boinc on it. The boinc tasks I am running are avx so it should test stability as well.


Looks like you got a good chip there.


----------



## BeerCan

Just realized I am posting in the wrong thread. I thought the 4790 was haswell. my bad.


----------



## Nick the Slick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeerCan*
> 
> Just realized I am posting in the wrong thread. I thought the 4790 was haswell. my bad.


You're in the right thread. It's the Haswell refresh so the same rules apply. It just clocks a little better. Also, if you're comfortable with the temps and 4.9 turns out stable enough for you, I wouldn't be afraid to push up to 1.35v to try and hit 5 if I were you. 1.4v if you're really ballsy and can keep temps in control. My 4770k ran at 1.44v 24/7 for well over a year with no trouble at all and is still around FWIW. Just throwing that out there. But I would be really happy with your current 4.9 even









EDIT: Nevermind, just saw you was hitting 77c max on that last screen shot. Might be thermal limited at this point. Still a very good chip nonetheless. Is it delidded?


----------



## plath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ksmb*
> 
> 1.31V is way to much voltage for just 4300Mhz, a "normal" manufactured Haswell chip, only need ~1.25-1.28V for 45000Mhz with a normal cooler
> 
> ps..i done like ("hundreds" of tests) with my 4670k
> ex.
> x43 - uncore x42
> x45 - uncore x44
> x45 - uncore x40
> x43 - uncore x41
> x43 - uncore x37
> x45 - uncore x34 (best temps & best gaming results). just fix uncore voltage otherwise it get unstable
> x43 - uncore x34 (best temps & best gaming results). used auto uncore voltage..worked good, but i set the voltage anyway.
> 
> synthetics benchmarks is NOT real time gaming "results"


it failed a stress test at 4.4 core 3.4 uncore 1.32vcore. i want my overclock to be stable no matter what happens.

i just have a ****ty chip i think.

i have great parts. evga supernova g2 750w gold psu. gigabyte z97x soc-force overclocking motherboard. only the the chip the is the letdown..


----------



## BeerCan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nick the Slick*
> 
> You're in the right thread. It's the Haswell refresh so the same rules apply. It just clocks a little better. Also, if you're comfortable with the temps and 4.9 turns out stable enough for you, I wouldn't be afraid to push up to 1.35v to try and hit 5 if I were you. 1.4v if you're really ballsy and can keep temps in control. My 4770k ran at 1.44v 24/7 for well over a year with no trouble at all and is still around FWIW. Just throwing that out there. But I would be really happy with your current 4.9 even
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Nevermind, just saw you was hitting 77c max on that last screen shot. Might be thermal limited at this point. Still a very good chip nonetheless. Is it delidded?


Its not delidded. Been running since yesterday with 15 threads of boinc avx/fma tasks and 1 thread [email protected] with temps in the upper 60's.

So I am happy with it for now. Might try for 5Ghz next weekend just for fun.


----------



## CoolAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *plath*
> 
> it failed a stress test at 4.4 core 3.4 uncore 1.32vcore. i want my overclock to be stable no matter what happens.
> 
> i just have a ****ty chip i think.
> 
> i have great parts. evga supernova g2 750w gold psu. gigabyte z97x soc-force overclocking motherboard. only the the chip the is the letdown..


I'm in the same boat. I am running the x264 stability test on my 4670k (v2.0.6) and it runs fine at 4.4GHz for as long as I want to use it, but Intel Burn Test, Linpack, Mprime will crash the system even when I use 1.315 VCore. I have a Noctua NH-D15S which I specifically bought for pushing my overclock further than with my CM Hyper 212 Evo. The thing is, my temps are fine under gaming or x264 test loads, but my system will reset from time to time. I guess I'll have to throttle down the multiplier and the voltage and go back to 4.3 or even 4.2, where my system was perfectly stable. I, like you, have good parts: a beQuiet Straight Power 600W and an ASUS Z97-K. I don't think they are not providing the required voltages, at least not that I can see in HWInfo...

EDIT2: Just reset the mobo settings and started from scratch. I'll have to take special attention to this, as my problem looks similar: @plath: this might be interesting to you too:
Quote:


> QUOTING OP
> For my case, I was trying to get x46 core multiplier and could not stabilize. Odd, considering x45 was rock solid @ 1.35v. I scaled up voltage from 1.35 to 1.4, 1.42, 1.47, 1.5, 1.512v, without being any more stable as voltage went up. The key was a higher Vcore, AND a higher input voltage. I demonstrated this by testing stability at 1.42v with various input voltage. I tested by running x264 until Bsod 5 times per setting, keeping track of averages. From 1.85 to 1.95 to 2.05 to 2.15, I could see demonstrable improvement in stability, with a higher maximum, minimum, and average time until Bsod. So what is this saying? Often times we are just tempted to test the Vcore and if it doesn't work, just get a higher Vcore, and higher, until we use ridiculous voltage and still crash, where we then put our hands in the air and give up. Just chucking Vcore as high as you can will often not net stability if you do not have high enough input voltage to match that high Vcore.


----------



## s3k4t0r

Hi
i have bean running my 4790k like that for 5 months (oc 4.5 ghz) i have bought this cpu 1,5 year ago but did not OC till 5 months ( did not have graphic card what could use OC of the CPU)
CPU is stable with this settings ( AIDA64 stress for 2-3 h)
but can i get any thing more from it ?


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s3k4t0r*
> 
> Hi
> i have bean running my 4790k like that for 5 months (oc 4.5 ghz) i have bought this cpu 1,5 year ago but did not OC till 5 months ( did not have graphic card what could use OC of the CPU)
> CPU is stable with this settings ( AIDA64 stress for 2-3 h)
> but can i get any thing more from it ?


Yeah, probably. I would shoot for a couple of hundred MHz more.


----------



## s3k4t0r

any advice ? what to change ? temperatures are not bit high?


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s3k4t0r*
> 
> any advice ? what to change ? temperatures are not bit high?


Temperatures are pretty cool. But I am more afraid about the voltage. 1.4+ seems a bit high..


----------



## s3k4t0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgnex*
> 
> Temperatures are pretty cool. But I am more afraid about the voltage. 1.4+ seems a bit high..


Got reply in The Intel Devil's Canyon Owners Club and i have worked all out
got stable @4.6 with 1.203 vcore and 1.7 vrin with temperatures on stress test 58-64 during BF1 50-58


----------



## Bany

Hi,
i'm having trouble OC-ing my 4670k, batch L311B435. According to few sources, it should OC to - at least - [email protected]~1.27. I'm currently stuck at 4.2, Vcore 1.22, VIN 1.73, Uncore x34, VRing 1.18(1.21 in OCCT reading). Going any further is very problematic, i tried many settings with [email protected] VCore 1.22-1.26, VIN 1.80-1.90 with no luck. All those settings were used with previously mentioned Unocre and VRing. Any tips on going further? Also i'm using 4 DIMM's, could this be a problem?


----------



## QuacK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bany*
> 
> Hi,
> i'm having trouble OC-ing my 4670k, batch L311B435. According to few sources, it should OC to - at least - [email protected]~1.27. I'm currently stuck at 4.2, Vcore 1.22, VIN 1.73, Uncore x34, VRing 1.18(1.21 in OCCT reading). Going any further is very problematic, i tried many settings with [email protected] VCore 1.22-1.26, VIN 1.80-1.90 with no luck. All those settings were used with previously mentioned Unocre and VRing. Any tips on going further? Also i'm using 4 DIMM's, could this be a problem?


Hey,

I own a 4790K so I dont have a 4670K but ill try and see if I can help out.

Im wondering about a few things:

What was your previous stable voltage at 4.1GHz?

When do you call it stable for your usage? What kind of stability are you trying to achieve?

Sorry, I don't know much about the 4670K, whats the stock uncore frequency and voltage? Are you having it at stock or trying to OC Core and Uncore at the same time ( that doesn't work )









Whats temps are you getting and what type of cooling are you using?

I think if you give this information, it might be easier to help you.

You can forget about 4.6GHz @ 1.27v if you're already running 1.22v at 4.2GHz, maybe you're just having bad luck with a worse CPU than others.


----------



## Bany

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuacK*
> 
> What was your previous stable voltage at 4.1GHz?


I went straight for 4.2.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuacK*
> 
> When do you call it stable for your usage? What kind of stability are you trying to achieve?


So far i was stressing CPU with OCCT 4.4.2 for 1 hour.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuacK*
> 
> Sorry, I don't know much about the 4670K, whats the stock uncore frequency and voltage? Are you having it at stock or trying to OC Core and Uncore at the same time ( that doesn't work )


Can't say much about stock voltages, but stock uncore is @34. First of i tried to deal with Uncore settings so they won't bother me in further OC, that's why i left it @34 with 1.18V (OCCT readings 1.21).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuacK*
> 
> Whats temps are you getting and what type of cooling are you using?


BK018+MX-2, not more than 71C.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuacK*
> 
> You can forget about 4.6GHz @ 1.27v if you're already running 1.22v at 4.2GHz, maybe you're just having bad luck with a worse CPU than others.


Well, I had same thoughts, but look @ Zvejnix's case, it's also L311B435 and it OC'd @4.6 if im right. Also saw screen with same batch, [email protected], this one was delidded tho. If i'll stop @ 4.5 that'll be fine


----------



## QuacK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bany*
> 
> I went straight for 4.2.
> So far i was stressing CPU with OCCT 4.4.2 for 1 hour.
> Can't say much about stock voltages, but stock uncore is @34. First of i tried to deal with Uncore settings so they won't bother me in further OC, that's why i left it @34 with 1.18V (OCCT readings 1.21).
> BK018+MX-2, not more than 71C.
> Well, I had same thoughts, but look @ Zvejnix's case, it's also L311B435 and it OC'd @4.6 if im right. Also saw screen with same batch, [email protected], this one was delidded tho. If i'll stop @ 4.5 that'll be fine


Okay...

Reason I asked about 4.1GHz voltage is because it could have been helpful to see how the voltage scaled from 4.1GHz to 4.2GHz to esmtimate what could be needed for 4.3GHz.

I think you just simply need more vcore, and you might be thinking to much about the fact that other people might have gotten to 4.6GHz @1.27v, which I understand completely, but you might have to step away from that mindset.

Every CPU is different, even CPU's from the same batch can vary in terms of needed voltage at certain frequencies.

Im not sure what is the TjMax for your CPU... is it 105C or something lower?

I dont know about how serious you are about stability and sticking to OCCT...

But what I would do if I were you (definetly if you want to reach 4.5GHz) :

Download x264 stability test as suggested in the OP.

Run 3-5 loops at your current 4.2GHz settings and keep an eye on the temperatures.

If it survives the test you can either first try lowering voltage by small steps and run the same test again.

(This is the way I like to work).

Or you can try 1.25v around this voltage @ 4.3GHz and see if it still passes.
Personally I like lowering the voltage first until it crashes, but thats up to you









But when you do hit a stable (or even a more stable point) write down the voltage after changing a setting so you can compare and see how the voltage is scaling, this could be useful information for the next multiplier step.

I usually run 3-5 loops on these settings that you can define in x264 stability test:

Loops: 3
Threads: 8 or 16 ( I choose 16 but because you've got a a different CPU im not sure if 8 would be better).
Priority: normal.

Good luck
















edit:: You asked about if running 4 dimms could be holding you back, answer is yes it could be that you will have better luck with just using 2 dimms.

You can always try if its not too much work for you


----------



## ksmb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeerCan*
> 
> Can you guys help me out and tell me where I should go from here? I am new at this and trying to learn.
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully that is readable. the only thing I changed was core voltage to 1.2


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *plath*
> 
> it failed a stress test at 4.4 core 3.4 uncore 1.32vcore. i want my overclock to be stable no matter what happens.
> 
> i just have a ****ty chip i think.
> i have great parts. evga supernova g2 750w gold psu. gigabyte z97x soc-force overclocking motherboard. only the the chip the is the letdown..


well..first of all you dont need +1.32V for 4400Mhz







.....................what kind of CPU cooler do you use
...try set the Vcore at 1.25-1.27V (for 4400Mhz) and *ALWAYS* have uncore voltage ABOUT 0.1-0.2V lower then Vcore...test. 1.10-1.18V Uncore at 3400Mhz

if you set Uncore at X34 (on 4670k x34 is stock) and Overclock up to 44-4500Mhz you need to change the Uncore voltage (auto uncore voltage makes it unstable like hell)
then there is some people who think 1:1 Ratio (x45 and uncore at x45) is the best ?? (how in Hell they discovery that on Haswell...i dont know)


----------



## Shanenanigans

Yes. Change your uncore to 35x. That way it stays locked there and doesn't move as the multiplier moves. That will allow you to keep your uncore voltage stable.


----------



## plath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ksmb*
> 
> well..first of all you dont need +1.32V for 4400Mhz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....................what kind of CPU cooler do you use
> ...try set the Vcore at 1.25-1.27V (for 4400Mhz) and *ALWAYS* have uncore voltage ABOUT 0.1-0.2V lower then Vcore...test. 1.10-1.18V Uncore at 3400Mhz
> 
> if you set Uncore at X34 (on 4670k x34 is stock) and Overclock up to 44-4500Mhz you need to change the Uncore voltage (auto uncore voltage makes it unstable like hell)
> then there is some people who think 1:1 Ratio (x45 and uncore at x45) is the best ?? (how in Hell they discovery that on Haswell...i dont know)


i have no problems with temp. it is just not stable. my cooler is thermalright macho rev. b.

vring is always 1.2 or 1.22 for 3.4ghz uncore. just not stable under stress at 1.32vcore for 4.4ghz clock.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *plath*
> 
> i have no problems with temp. it is just not stable. my cooler is thermalright macho rev. b.
> 
> vring is always 1.2 or 1.22 for 3.4ghz uncore. just not stable under stress at 1.32vcore for 4.4ghz clock.


Manually set the uncore to 3.5Ghz with 1.18v vring. That should give you freedom to mess around with your CPU OC. If it is set to 3.4Ghz (default) then it auto clocks up to match the CPU OC.


----------



## QuacK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> Manually set the uncore to 3.5Ghz with 1.18v vring. That should give you freedom to mess around with your CPU OC. If it is set to 3.4Ghz (default) then it auto clocks up to match the CPU OC.


@Bany Maybe this post will help you aswell


----------



## plath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> Manually set the uncore to 3.5Ghz with 1.18v vring. That should give you freedom to mess around with your CPU OC. If it is set to 3.4Ghz (default) then it auto clocks up to match the CPU OC.


i set all my figures manually, not auto (i never leave vring, vcore, input voltage, etc on this)

http://i.imgur.com/mvnQnX0.jpg

it never made a difference.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *plath*
> 
> i set everything manually.


Setting a 34x multi for the uncore manually does NOT make a difference. It will still auto clock up. You need to use a different multiplier.


----------



## plath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> Setting a 34x multi for the uncore manually does NOT make a difference. It will still auto clock up. You need to use a different multiplier.


i was monitoring things in hwinfo/aida/hwmonitor all at the same time and the uncore clock never moved more than a few mhz (like say 3410) at max.

but i will give it a try sometime.


----------



## ksmb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *plath*
> 
> i have no problems with temp. it is just not stable. my cooler is thermalright macho rev. b.
> 
> vring is always 1.2 or 1.22 for 3.4ghz uncore. just not stable under stress at 1.32vcore for 4.4ghz clock.


Vring ? you mean *Uncore/Ring bus* Voltage.......Vring is usually around ~1.8V (stock)

(stock uncore voltage is usually ~1.2V......... (well, after lots of testing.....it took me some time understanding that part.....the thing is there is *2* ways:

¤ if you *manual* set the uncore at x34 and ex, OC to @4500Mhz (1.28V).....you also need to *manual* change the uncore voltage to ex, 1.18V (if you dont touch uncore voltage the system becomes unstable after some minutes under full load.

¤ BUT...if you manual set the Uncore to ex, x40 and ex, OC to @4500Mhz (1.28V)...you Dont get the same unstable system leaving uncore voltage at stock...








(_BIOS is not super accurate with stock/auto voltages)
_

like i said some pages before...i tried MANY different settings on my Gigabyte + 4670k i got waaay better performance & stability with uncore at x34 and manual uncore/Ring bus voltage & Vring.

im referring to 4670k here...but its the same on "all" Haswells (just different clock-speeds of course


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s3k4t0r*
> 
> Hi
> i have bean running my 4790k like that for 5 months (oc 4.5 ghz) i have bought this cpu 1,5 year ago but did not OC till 5 months ( did not have graphic card what could use OC of the CPU)
> CPU is stable with this settings ( AIDA64 stress for 2-3 h)
> but can i get any thing more from it ?


Yeah, probably. I would shoot for a couple of hunfdred MHz more.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ksmb*
> 
> Vring ? you mean *Uncore/Ring bus* Voltage.......Vring is usually around ~1.8V (stock)
> 
> (stock uncore voltage is usually ~1.2V......... (well, after lots of testing.....it took me some time understanding that part.....the thing is there is *2* ways:
> 
> ¤ if you *manual* set the uncore at x34 and ex, OC to @4500Mhz (1.28V).....you also need to *manual* change the uncore voltage to ex, 1.18V (if you dont touch uncore voltage the system becomes unstable after some minutes under full load.
> 
> ¤ BUT...if you manual set the Uncore to ex, x40 and ex, OC to @4500Mhz (1.28V)...you Dont get the same unstable system leaving uncore voltage at stock...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (_BIOS is not super accurate with stock/auto voltages)
> _
> 
> like i said some pages before...i tried MANY different settings on my Gigabyte + 4670k i got waaay better performance & stability with uncore at x34 and manual uncore/Ring bus voltage & Vring.
> 
> im referring to 4670k here...but its the same on "all" Haswells (just different clock-speeds of course


No Vring = Vuncore

VCCin or Vin ~ 1.8v, you are getting the input voltage confused with the ring voltage. The latter is just another name for uncore.


----------



## ksmb

no man...im using a gigabyte mobo, (uncore voltage is same as Ring bus voltage):


----------



## Nick the Slick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ksmb*
> 
> no man...im using a gigabyte mobo, (uncore voltage is same as Ring bus voltage):


You actually just agreed with him. Vring (with a g on the end) stands for V(oltage)ring or ring voltage, uncore voltage, cache voltage, etc. VRIN (with no g) is the input voltage. Hope that clears this up


----------



## ksmb




----------



## Nick the Slick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ksmb*


Yes, I see your picture, and you still agreed with him. I know what it's called in your BIOS but people tend to abbreviate Ring voltage as Vring.


----------



## ksmb

yes. **** the same...i know..so as you...are you using 4670K ?


----------



## Nick the Slick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ksmb*
> 
> yes. **** the same...i know..so as you...are you using 4670K ?


No, currently I have a 6700k, but I had (well still have but not in use) a 4770k for 3 years.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ksmb*
> 
> no man...im using a gigabyte mobo, (uncore voltage is same as Ring bus voltage):


You misunderstood me, it is for any board.

You said "Vring is usually around ~1.8V (stock)" Waaah? This lead me to think you confused Vring with Vccin.


----------



## netxzero

can't seem to add myself in the chart.


----------



## Nick the Slick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *netxzero*
> 
> can't seem to add myself in the chart.


Nope, the OP has to do it. And he hasn't updated that chart since Skylake came out I believe (possibly before that even).


----------



## netxzero

i see.. im so jealous of people able to get lower voltages on higher clocks...


----------



## ksmb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> You misunderstood me, it is for any board.
> 
> You said "Vring is usually around ~1.8V (stock)" Waaah? This lead me to think you confused Vring with Vccin.


no..im sorry i forgot the G....... Vrin(g)....i mean Vrin








Vrin is usually around 1.8V.......

anyway......
this is a VERY good "temple" (if you new to OC Intel).... because letting the CPU running at full speed 24/7, is no good. that's why i keep EIST/speedstep enabled. (however, having a fixed Vcore 24/7, (ex, ~1.27V) doesn't harm the chip).


----------



## RyanLaserbeam

Recently I tried OCing my 4670k. I don't have a Z87 motherboard, but mine does support overclocking (AsRock B85M-ITX). I was wondering whether or not my motherboard could be limiting me, because I'm unable to run 4.5Ghz at 1.25v with 34x cache ratio (cache voltage on both auto and manual at 1.2v crashes in P95 26.6). Would it be possible the motherboard is limiting me? Also, I'm pretty sure I can't change Vrin, since I can't find the option anywhere.

Currently I'm at 4.3Ghz 1.21v and 41x multiplier on cache with auto voltage, and it seems to be stable.


----------



## greasemonky89

I have my i5 4690k running at 4.6ghz @1.17 vcore for year now and ever since bf1 came out its been making me feel i need to move onto a i7 4790k. I have tried 4.8ghz @ 1.28vcore and honestly its not worth jump. Or is it my corsair vengeance 8gbs of 1600mhz running at 1866 the choke point.? Should i move upto 16gbs maybe 2133 but for an i5 really.?


----------



## Nick the Slick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greasemonky89*
> 
> I have my i5 4690k running at 4.6ghz @1.17 vcore for year now and ever since bf1 came out its been making me feel i need to move onto a i7 4790k. I have tried 4.8ghz @ 1.28vcore and honestly its not worth jump. Or is it my corsair vengeance 8gbs of 1600mhz running at 1866 the choke point.? Should i move upto 16gbs maybe 2133 but for an i5 really.?


What does not worth the jump mean here? Temps too high? That's the only reason I could see for not keeping that OC, even if it only nets you like 1FPS it'd be worth it to me (unless temps are out of control like I said), but yea, that's a perfectly safe 24/7 voltage and a great OC.

Anyways, in CPU bottlenecked situations, faster RAM will definitely help, DDR3 usually scales well up to about 2400 before diminishing returns kicks in. It won't help nearly as much as a better CPU though, especially going from 4 to 8 threads for BF1 which appears to love cores/threads (I don't own it, just going by what everyone is saying). If you can find a 4770k or 4790k on the cheap to do a drop in upgrade I'd say go that route. With the prices of RAM right now I feel the perf/$ of a better kit would be a fraction of what getting an i7 would be. Just my


----------



## greasemonky89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nick the Slick*
> 
> What does not worth the jump mean here? Temps too high? That's the only reason I could see for not keeping that OC, even if it only nets you like 1FPS it'd be worth it to me (unless temps are out of control like I said), but yea, that's a perfectly safe 24/7 voltage and a great OC.
> 
> Anyways, in CPU bottlenecked situations, faster RAM will definitely help, DDR3 usually scales well up to about 2400 before diminishing returns kicks in. It won't help nearly as much as a better CPU though, especially going from 4 to 8 threads for BF1 which appears to love cores/threads (I don't own it, just going by what everyone is saying). If you can find a 4770k or 4790k on the cheap to do a drop in upgrade I'd say go that route. With the prices of RAM right now I feel the perf/$ of a better kit would be a fraction of what getting an i7 would be. Just my


Its a jump in synthetic benchmarks to a point. I score 729 @ 4.8ghz w 40multi on uncore. Temps are good thats not the problem. And its winter so my ambient temps are good so not a problem. Hell this chip is impressive being able to maintain good temps with just a 212+ for a cooler. 4.6 or 4.8 bf1 loads up those cores pretty heavy sure its just one game i just wonder if i should worry in the long run or how can i better optimize this system say ram or just move up too a i7.


----------



## Nick the Slick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greasemonky89*
> 
> Its a jump in synthetic benchmarks to a point. I score 729 @ 4.8ghz w 40multi on uncore. Temps are good thats not the problem. And its winter so my ambient temps are good so not a problem. Hell this chip is impressive being able to maintain good temps with just a 212+ for a cooler. 4.6 or 4.8 bf1 loads up those cores pretty heavy sure its just one game i just wonder if i should worry in the long run or how can i better optimize this system say ram or just move up too a i7.


Yea I would just leave it at the 4.8 OC then, why leave that free performance on the table when there's no reason to? At the very least it should be helping with min frame rate a little. Maybe it's just me but even a .1% increase with little to no negative side effects is a win in my book.

Anyways, you'll have to do your own cost benefit analysis cause I can't answer questions for you like how long you plan to stay on this platform, how many games you do or will play that benefit from more cores, what perf/$ is worth it to you, etc. The way I see you have about 3 options if you can't afford RAM + CPU or an entire platform switch:

1. Keep your current setup and live with it - the free option

2. Keep your 4.8 OC and upgrade to [email protected] (I see some 2400 kits as cheap as 2133, might as well go 2400) - cheap option with the lowest perf/$ IMO. See here for BF1 memory testing. They test DDR4 on Intel but I feel like it would be relatively the same scaling as DDR3. Most likely won't alleviate your high CPU usage in BF1 since that game just likes more cores/threads, nothing you can really do about that except get more cores/threads.

3. Find a used 4770k or 4790k to drop in and OC the crap out of it - not the cheapest option but will provide the best perf/$ of the options IMO, should alleviate your high CPU usage in BF1. See here for BF1 CPU testing


----------



## Raikkok

Hi everyone

I just arrive here, to see if someone can check my statistics and give me some advices...

My setup is:

16 gb 2400 tridentx gskill 10-12-12-31 1.65v
4770k
asrock z87 formula oc

and my bios setup is:

CPU RATIO ALL CORE 47
CPU NON-TURBO RATIO 45
CPU CACHE RATIO 38
BLCK PEG BOOT FREQUENCY 100
BLCK PEG EVENTUA FREQUENCY AUTO
BCLK RATIO AUTO
BCLK SPREAD SPECTRUM DISABLED
PCIE SPREAD SPECTRUM DISABLED
INTEL SPEEDSTEP ENABLED
INTEL TURBO BOOST TECNHOLOGY ENABLED
FILTER PLL FREQUENCY AUTO
INTERNAL PLL OVERVOLTAGE DISABLED
PCIE PLL SELECTION AUTO
LONG DURATION POWER LIMIT AUTO
LONG DURATION MAINTANAIED AUTO
SHORT DURATION POWER LIMIT AUTO
PRIMARY PLANE CURRENT LIMIT AUTO

LOAD XMP SETTING AUTO
DRAM REFERENCE CLOCK AUTO
DRAM FREQUENCY DDR3-2400
DRAM PREFORMANCE MODE AUTO

FIVR SWITCH FREQUENCY SIGNATURE AUTO
FIVR SWITCH FREQUENCY OFFSET AUTO
CPU INTEGRATED VR FAULTS AUTO
CPU INTEGRATED VR EFFICIENCY MODE AUTO

CPU VCORE VOLTAGE MODE OVERRIDE MODE
VCORE OVERRIDE VOLTAGE 1.224
VCORE VOLTAGE ADDITIONAL OFFSET 0.005
CPU CACHE VOLTAGE MODE OVERRIDE MODE
CPU CACHE OVERRIDE VOLTAGE 1.200
CPU CACHE VOLTAGE OFFSET AUTO
CPU ANALOG IO VOLTAGE OFFSET AUTO
CPU DIGITAL IO VOLTAGE OFFSET AUTO
SVID SUPPORT DISABLED
EXTREME VOLTAGE DISABLED
CPU INPUT VOLTAGE FIXED MODE
FIXED VOLTAGE 1.800 V
PWM LOAD LINE CALIBRATION LEVEL 2
PWM SWITCHING FREQUENCY AUTO
PWM PHASE CONTROL AUTO

CPU NON TURBO RATIO 47
INTEL HT ENABLED
ACTIVE PROCCESOR CORES ALL
CPU C STATES SUPPORT AUTO
DISABLED ALL EXCEPT CPU C7 STATE SUPPORT AND NO EXCECUTE MEMORY PROTECTION

I tried to follow different guides but... i can´t see anyone that has my same mobo

is that all ok?
thank you guys


----------



## LostParticle

@Raikkok, I am using the ASRock Z97 OC Formula. So, I do not own your motherboard, I have never used it. I would suggest you, though, the following changes:

INTERNAL PLL OVERVOLTAGE ENABLED

LONG DURATION POWER LIMIT 1000
SHORT DURATION POWER LIMIT 1000
PRIMARY PLANE CURRENT LIMIT 1000

CPU INTEGRATED VR FAULTS DISABLED
CPU INTEGRATED VR EFFICIENCY MODE DISABLED

I am not sure if you should also change the offsets on your System Agent and CPU Analog and Digital IO voltage values.

You do not state if you have already succeeded in your OC goal or not. You can try these, though, and see if you will get better results than what you currently have.

Hope this helps.

PS_1: Also, I do not understand why you are using an offset on your Override VCore value.

PS_2: @aerotracks is a very knowledgeable guy who owned your motherboard. He has posted many great overclocks with the golden chips he uses. Perhaps he could chime in and fill in the blanks.


----------



## Raikkok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> @Raikkok, I am using the ASRock Z97 OC Formula. So, I do not own your motherboard, I have never used it. I would suggest you, though, the following changes:
> 
> INTERNAL PLL OVERVOLTAGE ENABLED
> 
> LONG DURATION POWER LIMIT 1000
> SHORT DURATION POWER LIMIT 1000
> PRIMARY PLANE CURRENT LIMIT 1000
> 
> CPU INTEGRATED VR FAULTS DISABLED
> CPU INTEGRATED VR EFFICIENCY MODE DISABLED
> 
> I am not sure if you should also change the offsets on your System Agent and CPU Analog and Digital IO voltage values.
> 
> You do not state if you have already succeeded in your OC goal or not. You can try these, though, and see if you will get better results than what you currently have.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> PS_1: Also, I do not understand why you are using an offset on your Override VCore value.
> 
> PS_2: @aerotracks is a very knowledgeable guy who owned your motherboard. He has posted many great overclocks with the golden chips he uses. Perhaps he could chime in and fill in the blanks.


Thank you for your suggestions, as I said above, i don´t know exactly what parameters i have to modify to obtain better results..

My goal is 4.7 ghz - 4.8ghz, and nowadays I have it..
Well .. the offset i can put it as auto as always do it...
I will try with that guy, if he considers help me some way


----------



## Salman8506

Nice read...i didnt knew the details about the older stress programs IBT & prime cooking my chip







i am running my 4790k @ 4.2ghz with just 1.1v(there is a small offset here will update exact numbers when home) general usage is under 60c. In IBT and prime it goes above 75c on cores which made me worried that i had a bad chip or i am not installing it correctly. I will try to hit 4.5ghz and see how best i can do it now after reading this thread








Edit 1 :- Voltage 1.15v for 4.4ghz temps under 70c. Not running the best oc friendly board but will try to see where i can get with this.


----------



## IAmWeasel

Hello guys,

Just wanted to get your opinion on something







by sheer luck, i have managed to get my greedy little hands on a golden sample 4690k which set me back under 100 bucks. I've been fiddling around with it for the past few days, trying to see how well she performs and currently i'm running at 4.8 Ghz and 1.25 Vcore rock solid, passes every stress test, temps never exceed 55 degrees celsius. Feeling optimistic i went for 4.9 Ghz but no matter what voltage i throw at it, i went as high as 1.375 V beyond which i didn't feel comfortable pushing, it freezes up and BSODs in under 5 minutes under any stress test. I have first tried forcing constant voltage and a bunch of LLC levels, input voltage at 1.9 - 1.95 - 2.0 Volts plus many more, nothing seems to get it stable. Feeling really bummed down







because when i saw the voltage at which it runs 4.8 Ghz, i had high hopes for a 5 Ghz chip at decent voltage, any ideas would be much appreciated









My specs:
CPU: 4690k... obviously
Cooler: Scythe Ashura
Motherboard: Asus Pro Gamer Z97, with latest bios
Memory: Crucial Ballistix 8 Gb 1600 Mhz stock latencies
Video: Zotac AMP Extreme GTX 1070
PSU: Seasonic 650W
Win 10


----------



## Synthtastic

Recently installed a Corsair H60 to try to push my 4770k over 4.4. Been using this overclock for months. Have to use 1.290v core to get it. I'm having a weird issue now trying to get a higher overclock ever since I installed my H60. After a few minutes of p95 at 4.5 my computer would just instantly restart without a bsod. The temps are great during those few minutes in p95 before it restarts. Upped the vcore a bit more and it still would restart after a few mins of testing, temps never going above 75 on any core. I've got a MSI z87-g45 mobo. Anybody have any ideas whats causing this?


----------



## KoolDrew

In most peoples experience what is the most common cause of freezing? My current settings seem stable with just about everything I throw at it including IBT, Prime, RealBench, HCI Memtest etc. but I've been getting random freezes with [email protected] running. No BSOD, crash, restart or anything... everything just freezes and I can't move the mouse and have to manually reboot.

These are my current frequencies/voltages, all power saving is turned off, LLC calibration set to the highest setting, etc.

CPU - 4.4GHz
Uncore - 4.2GHz
Uncore Voltage - 1.15v
Input Voltage - 1.8v
Vcore - 1.248v
Memory - 1866 9-10-9-28 @ 1.5v

I've been increasing vcore in 5-10mV increments to see if that was the culprit but I still run into the same issue. Should I try lower uncore? More input voltage? More memory voltage?


----------



## IAmWeasel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KoolDrew*
> 
> In most peoples experience what is the most common cause of freezing? My current settings seem stable with just about everything I throw at it including IBT, Prime, RealBench, HCI Memtest etc. but I've been getting random freezes with [email protected] running. No BSOD, crash, restart or anything... everything just freezes and I can't move the mouse and have to manually reboot.
> 
> These are my current frequencies/voltages, all power saving is turned off, LLC calibration set to the highest setting, etc.
> 
> CPU - 4.4GHz
> Uncore - 4.2GHz
> Uncore Voltage - 1.15v
> Input Voltage - 1.8v
> Vcore - 1.248v
> Memory - 1866 9-10-9-28 @ 1.5v
> 
> I've been increasing vcore in 5-10mV increments to see if that was the culprit but I still run into the same issue. Should I try lower uncore? More input voltage? More memory voltage?


I've had a 3570k which i ran for years at the same voltage as yours. In my experience at the frequency you are running your CPU, you don't need to touch Input Voltage or Uncore Voltage, they can just be left on Auto. I don't know what to say about your LLC settings though, without knowing your motherboard model, i would advise caution, highest setting doesn't necessarily mean the best setting. LLC too low and the voltage supplied to compensate for the drop won't be enough and it will freeze/crash. LLC too high and it will overcompensate with a voltage spike. Try using something in-between, if the LLC setting is numbered from 1 to 5, try using 3 and check for stability, if it still crashes give it 0.005V until stable.


----------



## ksmb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KoolDrew*
> 
> In most peoples experience what is the most common cause of freezing? My current settings seem stable with just about everything I throw at it including IBT, Prime, RealBench, HCI Memtest etc. but I've been getting random freezes with [email protected] running. No BSOD, crash, restart or anything... everything just freezes and I can't move the mouse and have to manually reboot.
> 
> These are my current frequencies/voltages, all power saving is turned off, LLC calibration set to the highest setting, etc.
> 
> CPU - 4.4GHz
> Uncore - 4.2GHz
> Uncore Voltage - 1.15v
> Input Voltage - 1.8v
> Vcore - 1.248v
> Memory - 1866 9-10-9-28 @ 1.5v
> 
> I've been increasing vcore in 5-10mV increments to see if that was the culprit but I still run into the same issue. Should I try lower uncore? More input voltage? More memory voltage?


ONCE AGAIN PEOPLE.....just turn down the bloody uncore speed...... the higher Uncore(ring bus) speed, the more unstable GAMING PERFORMANCE....(remember. gaming & synthetics benchmark is not the same)

try set your uncore(ring bus) speed at stock (x34 or what you have)....use 4400Mhz OC on the cores (as you do), voltage looks fine, etc.
and last, always set the uncore(ring bus) voltage ~0.10-0.20V below your VCORE ( = ~1.14V (as you do).
thats how you manage the uncore to NOT draw to much voltage with fixed Uncore, during overclock. (and get it stable








cheers


----------



## KoolDrew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ksmb*
> 
> ONCE AGAIN PEOPLE.....just turn down the bloody uncore speed...... the higher Uncore(ring bus) speed, the more unstable GAMING PERFORMANCE....(remember. gaming & synthetics benchmark is not the same)
> 
> try set your uncore(ring bus) speed at stock (x34 or what you have)....use 4400Mhz OC on the cores (as you do), voltage looks fine, etc.
> and last, always set the uncore(ring bus) voltage ~0.10-0.20V below your VCORE ( = ~1.14V (as you do).
> thats how you manage the uncore to NOT draw to much voltage with fixed Uncore, during overclock. (and get it stable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cheers


I'll go ahead and return to stock uncore and see if that fixes the issue. If that is the issue, I should be able to get by with less vcore as well since I've increased to 1.248 in an effort to fix the instability .


----------



## judorange

Hi all,

As I'm currently starting my OC from scratch because I've recently delidded, I've noticed a drop in BCLK during load.
You can see a quite significant drop during a linpack stress test :

Is this normal? I'v not found any mention in this thread of such a drop.
Is there any setting the BIOS that could influence that? (Except obviously modifying the bus clock)

PS: yes, it's a bad chip, 1.37V for 4.4GHz, and still not stable...

edit: most BIOS settings default, uncore 3500MHz, manual voltage


----------



## Maastonakki

Hello fellow forum members!

I've few years old rig in daily use, pretty much 24/7 powered on, and active usage like 8-12h/day.

Lately I've been started to think, could I maybe push my i7-4770k bit closer to the limits than stock settings, instead of upgrading mb and cpu.

Unfortunately after started a overclocking, even after several attempts, it feels like my CPU is not overclocking "at all". I can barely hit to 4.1GHz, and anything above that doesn't even boot to windows.

Could it be that I've had just terrible luck with my CPU unit, that it doesn't OC above that?

My rig is basically:
ASUS Maximus VI Hero
i7-4770k with Corsair H90 AIO cooling
Kingston HyperX DDR3 1600MHz

What I've done so far, I've entered to BIOS, pressed F5 to load optimized defaults. Chose XMP profile from overclock menu for memories, and typed 41 as a CPU multiplier.

Everything works great with AID64 stress test, and looks like Core Voltage goes anything between 1.2-1.3 when having that 41 multiplier.

But immediately after I go with multiplier to 42, system doesn't boot to windows any more. Not even if I try to set manual core voltage to 1.2V and Uncore to 39.

Should I just accept my faith, that I was unlucky with CPU I got, or am I missing some key point here?

Thanks for help.


----------



## judorange

To reply to myself regarding the FSB speed drop: it's related to hyper-V
Deactivating it fixes the wrongly reported bus speed in HWMonitor/CPU-z

source: http://www.overclock.net/t/1365892/p9x79-deluxe-bclk-fsb-problem-less-than-100-mhz/


----------



## ksmb

i dont not know....BUT i refuse to get rid off my HASWELL 4670K









first of all,you cant just buy a new CPU .....you need a new bloody motherboard, new RAM and a at last, a CPU (if so, im heading for the 7600K (i5))









my "old" 4670K performance right now surprisingly superb.......i score just below a stock (£400) i7 6700K in games and benchmark (not bad for a 4 years old i5 with a simple H80 CPU cooler







.


----------



## s3k4t0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maastonakki*
> 
> Hello fellow forum members!
> 
> I've few years old rig in daily use, pretty much 24/7 powered on, and active usage like 8-12h/day.
> 
> Lately I've been started to think, could I maybe push my i7-4770k bit closer to the limits than stock settings, instead of upgrading mb and cpu.
> 
> Unfortunately after started a overclocking, even after several attempts, it feels like my CPU is not overclocking "at all". I can barely hit to 4.1GHz, and anything above that doesn't even boot to windows.
> 
> Could it be that I've had just terrible luck with my CPU unit, that it doesn't OC above that?
> 
> My rig is basically:
> ASUS Maximus VI Hero
> i7-4770k with Corsair H90 AIO cooling
> Kingston HyperX DDR3 1600MHz
> 
> What I've done so far, I've entered to BIOS, pressed F5 to load optimized defaults. Chose XMP profile from overclock menu for memories, and typed 41 as a CPU multiplier.
> 
> Everything works great with AID64 stress test, and looks like Core Voltage goes anything between 1.2-1.3 when having that 41 multiplier.
> 
> But immediately after I go with multiplier to 42, system doesn't boot to windows any more. Not even if I try to set manual core voltage to 1.2V and Uncore to 39.
> 
> Should I just accept my faith, that I was unlucky with CPU I got, or am I missing some key point here?
> 
> Thanks for help.


Hi
I did not OC I7 4770k but 4 me start changing one setting at one do not change clock ratio of cpu and Uncore at the same time
try first with just cpu ratio
i dont know is this best way of doing it but how it works for my i7 4790k i have left all on auto and dial in OC ratio ( of course not jump right to x50 but turbo clock to all cores for me it was x44 for u x39 ) then startup windows and check in cpu-z what vcore is on default ( 4 me it was 1.235v )
then come back to bios and setup 1.230v do 30 min aida64 stress if it pass go back to bios and set 1.225 and repeat stress test again u have to repeat till u find it will fail 30 min test then come back to previous setting.
when u find lowest setting then if u want more core ratio usually u jump x1 ( so its will be x40 ) and increase vcore by around 0.040 v
(my example when i have increase from x45 to x46 i have jump from 1.187v to 1.235v and continue stress test 30min then drop by 0.005 to find out x46 is last stable on 1.203v below crash)

Uncore i did not OC but i guess that u will have to increase voltage for it separately i have read that usually giving some offset will help try to compare other users stats

don't quote me on this now what i will write because im not 100% sure that's what i have read somewhere else
if u need more then 0.050v increase to get cpu stable over last core ratio then OC is not worth
and to your i7 4770k if u don't pass x44 on cpu oc of Uncore will not make big change ( i got x46 and Uncore keep stock x40 )


----------



## iroot

Is this guide still relevant for a 4790k?


----------



## weskeh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iroot*
> 
> Is this guide still relevant for a 4790k?


t

Yes it is. There is also the devils canyon tread with lots usefull info.


----------



## s3k4t0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iroot*
> 
> Is this guide still relevant for a 4790k?


U can do it the same way as i post above i have done my i7 4790k up to @4.6
@4.7 and @4.8 done on my cpu to but temps where to High need delid


----------



## iroot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weskeh*
> 
> t
> 
> Yes it is. There is also the devils canyon tread with lots usefull info.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s3k4t0r*
> 
> U can do it the same way as i post above i have done my i7 4790k up to @4.6
> @4.7 and @4.8 done on my cpu to but temps where to High need delid


Just wondering because I followed this guide and so far got my CPU stable at 4.6 but I had to underclock my uncore frequency. Will this have a negative impact in real world performance? If I didn't underclock the uncore my CPU wouldn't be stable and would BSOD after a few minutes from stress testing.


----------



## s3k4t0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iroot*
> 
> Just wondering because I followed this guide and so far got my CPU stable at 4.6 but I had to underclock my uncore frequency. Will this have a negative impact in real world performance? If I didn't underclock the uncore my CPU wouldn't be stable and would BSOD after a few minutes from stress testing.


Get back uncore to default and if u got bsod increase vcore by 0.005 v and test it again for me @4.6 got windows load 1.200 v but fail after 20 min stress test but on 1.203v pass but on finish i give it 1.205v and never had bsod
What vcore u got now ?


----------



## weskeh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iroot*
> 
> Just wondering because I followed this guide and so far got my CPU stable at 4.6 but I had to underclock my uncore frequency. Will this have a negative impact in real world performance? If I didn't underclock the uncore my CPU wouldn't be stable and would BSOD after a few minutes from stress testing.


how much voltage does youre Vcore need for 4.6?

what is youre uncore clock now and voltage? cant u up uncore voltage to get it stable?


----------



## iroot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weskeh*
> 
> how much voltage does youre Vcore need for 4.6?
> 
> what is youre uncore clock now and voltage? cant u up uncore voltage to get it stable?


So this is weird. With my CPU @ 4.6 with 1.28Vcore and my uncore underclocked to 35 it's stable. I put my uncore to default 40 with the same 1.28Vcore and it crashes during stress test. I've tried going all the way up to 1.35Vcore and it still crashes but with the uncore downclocked it's stable. My temps are fine around 80c-85c MAX, regardless of voltage.l


----------



## weskeh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iroot*
> 
> So this is weird. With my CPU @ 4.6 with 1.28Vcore and my uncore underclocked to 35 it's stable. I put my uncore to default 40 with the same 1.28Vcore and it crashes during stress test. I've tried going all the way up to 1.35Vcore and it still crashes but with the uncore downclocked it's stable. My temps are fine around 80c-85c MAX, regardless of voltage.l


you could either play with uncore voltage too and/or input voltage and see what that does?


----------



## Shanenanigans

Alright, so it's been a while since I tried changing up the OC on my processor.

Thing is, since it's been getting hot here in India, with average temps of ~30C, I thought I'd revisit my OC and see what I came up with.

Since I got the processor, my overclocks have looked something like this -

Longest OC (in terms of time):
CPU - 4.2Ghz @ 1.184v (VID - 1.16v)
Uncore - 3.5 Ghz @ 1.15v
RAM - 9-10-9-28-1T @ 1866 Mhz @ 1.5v
System Agent - +0.01v (not using XMP)
VRIN - 1.76v
Load temps - 50-60C (used this for all seasons)

Latest running OC for the past few months:
CPU - 4.5Ghz @ 1.28v (VID - 1.265v)
Uncore - 3.8 Ghz @ 1.2v
RAM - 9-10-9-28-1T @ 1866 Mhz @ 1.5v
System Agent - +0.01v (not using XMP)
VRIN - 1.88v
Load temps - 65-75C (used this for all seasons as well)

The load temps are based on CSGO and other games, which is my general usage. *Also, I haven't figured out how to get x264 to work on Windows 10 properly. If someone could help, that would be great.*

----

Now I decided I needed more battery backup time and lower temperatures since summer is practically in full swing here (we're talking 33-35C highs and 19-20C lows) and there are frequent power cuts while I play CSGO.

My new OC was dedicated to increasing that time. Also reapplied thermal paste since it hadn't been done for a couple of years.

CPU - 4.4Ghz @ 1.248v (VID - 1.23v)
Uncore - 3.5 Ghz @ 1.15v
RAM - 9-11-10-28-2T @ 2133 Mhz @ 1.6v
System Agent - +0.1v
VRIN - 1.8v
Load temps - still testing right now. AIDA64's stress test tells me ~63-64C stable over 20 minutes or so.

Going to see if I can reduce that VRIN further. Losing 100mhz isn't too bad for CSGO as long as I can drop a massive .036v from the CPU voltage.


----------



## s3k4t0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iroot*
> 
> So this is weird. With my CPU @ 4.6 with 1.28Vcore and my uncore underclocked to 35 it's stable. I put my uncore to default 40 with the same 1.28Vcore and it crashes during stress test. I've tried going all the way up to 1.35Vcore and it still crashes but with the uncore downclocked it's stable. My temps are fine around 80c-85c MAX, regardless of voltage.l


Very strange behaviour.
Give us more details about your PC.
your lack of stability might be made by your temperatures

Lets start whats is your input voltage vrin - according to Intel should be around 0.6 v more then your vcore some times u need increase it more to gain stability for my self @4.6 i have drop from 1.8 v on vrin to 1.7 v and my cpu is stable and i have notice around 2 c drop of temperature
but i have read somewhere that some times it helps to gain stability by going above like 1.85 - 1.9 v.

Whats is your main board, power supply, and cooling because 80-85C on @4.6 i would not feel safe
and we are still talking about i7 4790k yes?


----------



## iroot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s3k4t0r*
> 
> Very strange behaviour.
> Give us more details about your PC.
> your lack of stability might be made by your temperatures
> 
> Lets start whats is your input voltage vrin - according to Intel should be around 0.6 v more then your vcore some times u need increase it more to gain stability for my self @4.6 i have drop from 1.8 v on vrin to 1.7 v and my cpu is stable and i have notice around 2 c drop of temperature
> but i have read somewhere that some times it helps to gain stability by going above like 1.85 - 1.9 v.
> 
> Whats is your main board, power supply, and cooling because 80-85C on @4.6 i would not feel safe
> and we are still talking about i7 4790k yes?


So AFAIK increasing frequency doesn't increase temperatures. Increasing voltage will increase temperatures. IMO on Air with 1.33v on the vcore and around 80-85c on the temp is pretty good. I increased my VRIN to 2.15 and my vcore is currently 1.28v. My core clock is 4.6 and my uncore is 4.0, I've read that sometimes when your CPU load goes up your voltage drops and it can be countered using LLC. Haven't used it but I might try it out. My MOBO is a gigabyte z97mx gaming 5 and my PSU is a EVGA SuperNova G3 750W. I'm currently using a Noctua NHD15, with poorly applied thermal paste. Going to reapply the thermal paste sometime next week and maybe delid. Yes I have a 4790k.


----------



## netxzero

Delid that thing







my 4770k is delidded and too bad my chip isn't that well in terms of voltages

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## QuacK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iroot*
> 
> So AFAIK increasing frequency doesn't increase temperatures. Increasing voltage will increase temperatures. IMO on Air with 1.33v on the vcore and around 80-85c on the temp is pretty good. I increased my VRIN to 2.15 and my vcore is currently 1.28v. My core clock is 4.6 and my uncore is 4.0, I've read that sometimes when your CPU load goes up your voltage drops and it can be countered using LLC. Haven't used it but I might try it out. My MOBO is a gigabyte z97mx gaming 5 and my PSU is a EVGA SuperNova G3 750W. I'm currently using a Noctua NHD15, with poorly applied thermal paste. Going to reapply the thermal paste sometime next week and maybe delid. Yes I have a 4790k.


What is your cache voltage set to with uncore at 4.0GHz?
You probably don't need to have VRIN @ 2.15v. 1.9v or even less should be enough for a VCore of 1.28v
Using LLC definetly helped to improve stability for me. (Im using extreme LLC, but it might not be necessary).


----------



## iroot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuacK*
> 
> What is your cache voltage set to with uncore at 4.0GHz?
> You probably don't need to have VRIN @ 2.15v. 1.9v or even less should be enough for a VCore of 1.28v
> Using LLC definetly helped to improve stability for me. (Im using extreme LLC, but it might not be necessary).


I believe I increased my default cache voltage by 1. It's currently 1.150v. Default was 1.050. Yea when i get time I'm gonna play around with LLC. Hopefully that can make my CPU stable. Did you mess with PWM Phase Control?


----------



## QuacK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iroot*
> 
> Did you mess with PWM Phase Control?


I have it set to extreme.


----------



## s3k4t0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iroot*
> 
> So AFAIK increasing frequency doesn't increase temperatures. Increasing voltage will increase temperatures. IMO on Air with 1.33v on the vcore and around 80-85c on the temp is pretty good. I increased my VRIN to 2.15 and my vcore is currently 1.28v. My core clock is 4.6 and my uncore is 4.0, I've read that sometimes when your CPU load goes up your voltage drops and it can be countered using LLC. Haven't used it but I might try it out. My MOBO is a gigabyte z97mx gaming 5 and my PSU is a EVGA SuperNova G3 750W. I'm currently using a Noctua NHD15, with poorly applied thermal paste. Going to reapply the thermal paste sometime next week and maybe delid. Yes I have a 4790k.


got the same main board im using LLC on exm pref ( max setting )
u don't need vrin at 2.15, max setting should be around 1.9v max for 1.28 v
i have forgot to ask what memory u got and are u using XMP on them
im asking because from past experience on this main board when i have used XMP on my HyperX Savage 16 GB (2 x 8 GB) 2400 MHz DDR3 CL11 UDIMM XMP and do OC i was getting random BSOD or reboots for no reason. when CPU was on stock and XMP enable all work ok but on @4.6 oc not
u might need to setup your memory manually like i done on my memory


----------



## iroot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s3k4t0r*
> 
> got the same main board im using LLC on exm pref ( max setting )
> u don't need vrin at 2.15, max setting should be around 1.9v max for 1.28 v
> i have forgot to ask what memory u got and are u using XMP on them
> im asking because from past experience on this main board when i have used XMP on my HyperX Savage 16 GB (2 x 8 GB) 2400 MHz DDR3 CL11 UDIMM XMP and do OC i was getting random BSOD or reboots for no reason. when CPU was on stock and XMP enable all work ok but on @4.6 oc not
> u might need to setup your memory manually like i done on my memory


I'll try messing with LLC and I'll lower my vrin. I have 32GB DDR3 1600 PNY XLR8 memory with NO XMP profile on them. Everything on the memory is default.


----------



## Raikkok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raikkok*
> 
> Hi everyone
> 
> I just arrive here, to see if someone can check my statistics and give me some advices...
> 
> My setup is:
> 
> 16 gb 2400 tridentx gskill 10-12-12-31 1.65v
> 4770k
> asrock z87 formula oc
> 
> and my bios setup is:
> 
> CPU RATIO ALL CORE 47
> CPU NON-TURBO RATIO 45
> CPU CACHE RATIO 38
> BLCK PEG BOOT FREQUENCY 100
> BLCK PEG EVENTUA FREQUENCY AUTO
> BCLK RATIO AUTO
> BCLK SPREAD SPECTRUM DISABLED
> PCIE SPREAD SPECTRUM DISABLED
> INTEL SPEEDSTEP ENABLED
> INTEL TURBO BOOST TECNHOLOGY ENABLED
> FILTER PLL FREQUENCY AUTO
> INTERNAL PLL OVERVOLTAGE DISABLED
> PCIE PLL SELECTION AUTO
> LONG DURATION POWER LIMIT AUTO
> LONG DURATION MAINTANAIED AUTO
> SHORT DURATION POWER LIMIT AUTO
> PRIMARY PLANE CURRENT LIMIT AUTO
> 
> LOAD XMP SETTING AUTO
> DRAM REFERENCE CLOCK AUTO
> DRAM FREQUENCY DDR3-2400
> DRAM PREFORMANCE MODE AUTO
> 
> FIVR SWITCH FREQUENCY SIGNATURE AUTO
> FIVR SWITCH FREQUENCY OFFSET AUTO
> CPU INTEGRATED VR FAULTS AUTO
> CPU INTEGRATED VR EFFICIENCY MODE AUTO
> 
> CPU VCORE VOLTAGE MODE OVERRIDE MODE
> VCORE OVERRIDE VOLTAGE 1.224
> VCORE VOLTAGE ADDITIONAL OFFSET 0.005
> CPU CACHE VOLTAGE MODE OVERRIDE MODE
> CPU CACHE OVERRIDE VOLTAGE 1.200
> CPU CACHE VOLTAGE OFFSET AUTO
> CPU ANALOG IO VOLTAGE OFFSET AUTO
> CPU DIGITAL IO VOLTAGE OFFSET AUTO
> SVID SUPPORT DISABLED
> EXTREME VOLTAGE DISABLED
> CPU INPUT VOLTAGE FIXED MODE
> FIXED VOLTAGE 1.800 V
> PWM LOAD LINE CALIBRATION LEVEL 2
> PWM SWITCHING FREQUENCY AUTO
> PWM PHASE CONTROL AUTO
> 
> CPU NON TURBO RATIO 47
> INTEL HT ENABLED
> ACTIVE PROCCESOR CORES ALL
> CPU C STATES SUPPORT AUTO
> DISABLED ALL EXCEPT CPU C7 STATE SUPPORT AND NO EXCECUTE MEMORY PROTECTION
> 
> I tried to follow different guides but... i can´t see anyone that has my same mobo
> 
> is that all ok?
> thank you guys


could give me anyone some advices about this overlock?

thanks


----------



## ksmb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *judorange*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> As I'm currently starting my OC from scratch because I've recently delidded, I've noticed a drop in BCLK during load.
> You can see a quite significant drop during a linpack stress test :
> 
> Is this normal? I'v not found any mention in this thread of such a drop.
> Is there any setting the BIOS that could influence that? (Except obviously modifying the bus clock)
> 
> PS: yes, it's a bad chip, 1.37V for 4.4GHz, and still not stable...
> 
> edit: most BIOS settings default, uncore 3500MHz, manual voltage


question why did you delidded your 4770k ? (can ensure you, your 4770k chip felt well before, (BUY A BETTER CPU COOLER







(just a normal H60 or H80 works awesome up to 4.5Ghz.

1. *leave* BCLK at 100Mhz (doing more bad the good fiddling with BCLK) (sure you can set your RAM to 1733.44Mhz if you like that)









*try* THIS for @4,4Ghz:

# BCLK auto; 100Mhz
# Vcore; 1,29V
# Uncore/Ring bus; *(NO auto) X35* (stock 4770k speed)
# Uncore/Ring bus Voltage; 1,19V
# Vrin (VCCIN); 1.9V
# Vrin load-line calibration; Turbo (extreme)
# EIST (speed-step) Auto____C6/C7, C3 & C1E; Disabled
*XMP profile OFF*, (manual set it, as it say on your RAM sticker). works flawless. (especially if you above 1600Mhz)

(why EIST on auto, is because the CPU runs cooler & and you gain NOTHING to disable it)

GOOD LUCK


----------



## iroot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s3k4t0r*
> 
> got the same main board im using LLC on exm pref ( max setting )
> u don't need vrin at 2.15, max setting should be around 1.9v max for 1.28 v
> i have forgot to ask what memory u got and are u using XMP on them
> im asking because from past experience on this main board when i have used XMP on my HyperX Savage 16 GB (2 x 8 GB) 2400 MHz DDR3 CL11 UDIMM XMP and do OC i was getting random BSOD or reboots for no reason. when CPU was on stock and XMP enable all work ok but on @4.6 oc not
> u might need to setup your memory manually like i done on my memory


So I lowered my vrin to 1.9v and lowered my vcore to 2.6v and kept the core frequency at 46. I kept the uncore at 40 and at 1.15v and I ran x264 stress test overnight and it's stable. I kept the LLC on extreme and my PWM phase control on extreme. I did notice something strange on HWInfo64. It shows my CPU core voltage is 2.6v BUT on the motherboard sensors it shows my vcore at 2.8v under load. The CPU sensor and motherboard sensors for vcore seem to be showing something different. Could that be because of LLC or PWM Phase control? Once the load drops the motherboard sensor shows 2.6 for the vcore but the CPU sensor keeps showing 2.6v for the vcore the whole time.


----------



## judorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ksmb*
> 
> question why did you delidded your 4770k ? (can ensure you, your 4770k chip felt well before, (BUY A BETTER CPU COOLER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (just a normal H60 or H80 works awesome up to 4.5Ghz.
> 
> 1. *leave* BCLK at 100Mhz (doing more bad the good fiddling with BCLK) (sure you can set your RAM to 1733.44Mhz if you like that)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *try* THIS for @4,4Ghz:
> 
> # BCLK auto; 100Mhz
> # Vcore; 1,29V
> # Uncore/Ring bus; *(NO auto) X35* (stock 4770k speed)
> # Uncore/Ring bus Voltage; 1,19V
> # Vrin (VCCIN); 1.9V
> # Vrin load-line calibration; Turbo (extreme)
> # EIST (speed-step) Auto____C6/C7, C3 & C1E; Disabled
> *XMP profile OFF*, (manual set it, as it say on your RAM sticker). works flawless. (especially if you above 1600Mhz)
> 
> (why EIST on auto, is because the CPU runs cooler & and you gain NOTHING to disable it)
> 
> GOOD LUCK


I delidded because my 4770k is not a good one, and I needed (way) more Vcore to go above 4.2GHz.
I have a custom loop, so the cooling is not the problem









The BLCK is on 100Mhz, the problem I mentioned was due to a wrong reading because of Hyper-V. See the relevant thread in my previous post.

Thanks for you advice.
I have already tried the kind of template you gave, it is simply not stable with my CPU...

I have been using a stock cache frequency, and fixed voltage for a while.

PS: it's not the RAM either, I have recently changed both sticks.

edit : right now:
# ratio 44
# BCLK auto; 100Mhz
# Vcore; 1,37V
# Uncore/Ring bus; *(NO auto) X35*
# Vrin (VCCIN); 1.9V
# Vrin load-line calibration; Turbo (extreme)
And it fails sometimes with P95 blend after several hours :/

Do you think I should I add more VCCIn? What's reasonable?


----------



## QuacK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iroot*
> 
> So I lowered my vrin to 1.9v and lowered my vcore to 2.6v and kept the core frequency at 46. I kept the uncore at 40 and at 1.15v and I ran x264 stress test overnight and it's stable. I kept the LLC on extreme and my PWM phase control on extreme. I did notice something strange on HWInfo64. It shows my CPU core voltage is 2.6v BUT on the motherboard sensors it shows my vcore at 2.8v under load. The CPU sensor and motherboard sensors for vcore seem to be showing something different. Could that be because of LLC or PWM Phase control? Once the load drops the motherboard sensor shows 2.6 for the vcore but the CPU sensor keeps showing 2.6v for the vcore the whole time.


Vcore 2.6v? Are you sure you are not confusing anything or writing something wrong? Because 2.6v is way to high.

The fact that it shows higher Vcore under load is because of LLC.
If you want it to be lower under load you have to either lower Vcore or lower your LLC setting.

I personally like to adjust my Vcore and keep LLC Extreme, haven't really bothered with lower LLC settings myself to be honest though so im not sure what's best.

If you want your Vcore to drop further while on idle you can enable C-States, but this is usually a step that I take AFTER I found a stable overclock because it can have a negative effect on stability.


----------



## iroot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuacK*
> 
> Vcore 2.6v? Are you sure you are not confusing anything or writing something wrong? Because 2.6v is way to high.
> 
> The fact that it shows higher Vcore under load is because of LLC.
> If you want it to be lower under load you have to either lower Vcore or lower your LLC setting.
> 
> I personally like to adjust my Vcore and keep LLC Extreme, haven't really bothered with lower LLC settings myself to be honest though so im not sure what's best.
> 
> If you want your Vcore to drop further while on idle you can enable C-States, but this is usually a step that I take AFTER I found a stable overclock because it can have a negative effect on stability.


Yea sorry I'm pretty tired. It's 1.26 for the vcore and underlpad it goes to 1.28v







I'll try and see if I can lower the vcore or LLC tonight when I get time.


----------



## s3k4t0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iroot*
> 
> So I lowered my vrin to 1.9v and lowered my vcore to 2.6v and kept the core frequency at 46. I kept the uncore at 40 and at 1.15v and I ran x264 stress test overnight and it's stable. I kept the LLC on extreme and my PWM phase control on extreme. I did notice something strange on HWInfo64. It shows my CPU core voltage is 2.6v BUT on the motherboard sensors it shows my vcore at 2.8v under load. The CPU sensor and motherboard sensors for vcore seem to be showing something different. Could that be because of LLC or PWM Phase control? Once the load drops the motherboard sensor shows 2.6 for the vcore but the CPU sensor keeps showing 2.6v for the vcore the whole time.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iroot*
> 
> Yea sorry I'm pretty tired. It's 1.26 for the vcore and underlpad it goes to 1.28v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try and see if I can lower the vcore or LLC tonight when I get time.


When i have read your first post i nearly sh.. my self. I i start thinking that i have made u to kill your cpu but then when i scroll down i have read that it was just miss typing
so at the moment u got stable @4.6 1.26v and x40 uncore
from that u start that what i have post u in past drop vcore by 0.005 v and do just 30 min test if pass drop vcore again and repeat
when u will find vcore what will not pass 30 min test then come back one up what has pass stress test and then do long run over night ....


----------



## ksmb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *judorange*
> 
> I delidded because my 4770k is not a good one, and I needed (way) more Vcore to go above 4.2GHz.
> I have a custom loop, so the cooling is not the problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The BLCK is on 100Mhz, the problem I mentioned was due to a wrong reading because of Hyper-V. See the relevant thread in my previous post.
> 
> Thanks for you advice.
> I have already tried the kind of template you gave, it is simply not stable with my CPU...
> 
> I have been using a stock cache frequency, and fixed voltage for a while.
> 
> PS: it's not the RAM either, I have recently changed both sticks.
> 
> edit : right now:
> # ratio 44
> # BCLK auto; 100Mhz
> # Vcore; 1,37V
> # Uncore/Ring bus; *(NO auto) X35*
> # Vrin (VCCIN); 1.9V
> # Vrin load-line calibration; Turbo (extreme)
> And it fails sometimes with P95 blend after several hours :/
> 
> Do you think I should I add more VCCIn? What's reasonable?


first of all which motherboard are you using
second..what type of RAM are you using (speed, how many & brand)


----------



## ksmb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ksmb*
> 
> first of all which motherboard are you using
> second..what type of RAM are you using (speed, how many & brand)
> rememberer on Gigabyte mobos the uncore "plays" a bit different (im (still) using my z87 gigabyte...he he...why change something who works great !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ps..what exactly gets "unstable" as you say...is it freezing the games, going slower ?


----------



## judorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ksmb*


Ram: 2*8GB Gskill TridentX 2400MHz C10
Mobo: asus Z87-PLUS (right with you on this one, it works fine)

By unstable, I mean stress test BSOD(Prime95/linpack).
And it's not the RAM, I have tried without XMP, and it's not my original pair of sticks.

Yes, I know some will say prime/linpack is too much, but even x264 is not stable at x46/1V37.

Anyway, I'm not unhappy with x44/1V37, so I'll probably stick with it.
I may try upping the input voltage a bit, and see if it helps.


----------



## ksmb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *judorange*
> 
> *Ram: 2*8GB Gskill TridentX 2400MHz C10*
> Mobo: asus Z87-PLUS (right with you on this one, it works fine)
> 
> By unstable, I mean stress test BSOD(Prime95/linpack).
> And it's not the RAM, I have tried without XMP, and it's not my original pair of sticks.
> 
> Yes, I know some will say prime/linpack is too much, but even x264 is not stable at x46/1V37.
> 
> Anyway, I'm not unhappy with x44/1V37, so I'll probably stick with it.
> I may try upping the input voltage a bit, and see if it helps.


first of all set your RAM Manuel.
remember...on Z87 platform /Haswell = above 1600Mhz MANUAL set your ram..
in your case; (10-12-12-31-2N) at 1.65V.

ps..put up you Vrin (input V) to 1.95-2.0V...try ex Bf1, etc
pss...even hardcore oveclockers on Tomshardware..say about Haswell; Uncore = stock speed









here is a pretty nice chart:
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1JfvjG0xKvQxUY4z7CNr_pCMhzH0Y3YaiYLWWJJY9Opw/edit#gid=0


----------



## s3k4t0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iroot*
> 
> Yea sorry I'm pretty tired. It's 1.26 for the vcore and underlpad it goes to 1.28v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try and see if I can lower the vcore or LLC tonight when I get time.


Hi so any luck with your OC??? any updates ?


----------



## m3kk

I've given up on my OC.
Terrible temps with Antec kühler 1250 even with 1.3v








Manual ram 1333hz (xmp is 1866)
input voltage 1.9
Cache (uncore) x34

I have it stable @ [email protected] right now.. 4.4 needed 1.4v but BSODS after 1min Cinebench ... I contacted the previous owner of this CPU/MOBO/ram and he said he tried "auto tuning" once and got it up to 4.6 but reseted it back to stock almost immiedietly .

I've seen plenty of drivers for win8.1 for my setup but not so many for win10. "Intel management engine" isn't installed and there's no driver for win10... should I install the version for win8? Is it important?

Feels like I'm missing something crucial here


----------



## s3k4t0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m3kk*
> 
> I've given up on my OC.
> Terrible temps with Antec kühler 1250 even with 1.3v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manual ram 1333hz (xmp is 1866)
> input voltage 1.9
> Cache (uncore) x34
> 
> I have it stable @ [email protected] right now.. 4.4 needed 1.4v but BSODS after 1min Cinebench ... I contacted the previous owner of this CPU/MOBO/ram and he said he tried "auto tuning" once and got it up to 4.6 but reseted it back to stock almost immiedietly .
> 
> I've seen plenty of drivers for win8.1 for my setup but not so many for win10. "Intel management engine" isn't installed and there's no driver for win10... should I install the version for win8? Is it important?
> 
> Feels like I'm missing something crucial here


to be honest i would not buy used CPU from random person u don't know what he done with it
u know it is something like CPU degradation u don't know how and in what conditions he was using this CPU
he might OC it to @4.6 all time used in high temperatures near throttling and now when CPU is not reaching his targets because degradation
( usually u need increase voltage or drop OC one step down to keep it stable and probably he run out options and sell it )

but what temperatures u got on @4.1 and 1.25v?


----------



## wtfwfs

managed to do 4.5ghz with AIO @ 1.23v

prime for 16hrs stable...

asrock h97m pro4
i7 4770k @ 4.5ghz w 1.23v
corsair vengeance 4gb x 2 ddr3 1600
gigabtye gtx1060 g1 gaming 6gb


----------



## ksmb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m3kk*
> 
> I've given up on my OC.
> Terrible temps with Antec kühler 1250 even with 1.3v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manual ram 1333hz (xmp is 1866)
> input voltage 1.9
> Cache (uncore) x34
> 
> I have it stable @ [email protected] right now.. 4.4 needed 1.4v but BSODS after 1min Cinebench ... I contacted the previous owner of this CPU/MOBO/ram and he said he tried "auto tuning" once and got it up to 4.6 but reseted it back to stock almost immiedietly .
> 
> I've seen plenty of drivers for win8.1 for my setup but not so many for win10. "Intel management engine" isn't installed and there's no driver for win10... should I install the version for win8? Is it important?
> 
> Feels like I'm missing something crucial here


WELL, Corsair have always "fixed" my temps on CPU overcloking for a "LOW" price









1. IF YOU CPU TEMPS SPINS AWAY UP IN THE BLUE FAST...well. you have either mount the KUUUUHler wrong...or the kuuuuhler is ¨crappy"
2. buy a H60 v2 (ive been using it for 2-3 years..*A TIP.*..CONNECT THE PUMP STRAIGHT TO THE 12V CABLE FROM THE PSU AND
.....then buy a "CHEAP" *Y SPLIT CPU HEADER CABLE*, NOW AFTER BEEN USING PUCH/PULL (2 FANS) FOR ABOUT A YEAR (ONE Y-SPLIT TO CPU HEADER) .....THE TEMP NEVER PAST ~65 IN GAMES, ETC

¤ this kinds of cpu-water pumps works Absolutely BEST with straight 12V from the PSU.... (no fiddling in bios, etc, etc, etc)


----------



## iroot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s3k4t0r*
> 
> Hi so any luck with your OC??? any updates ?


Been busy but it seems I MIGHT have hit a wall. It's still stable at 1.26v with 4.6 frequency but I can't seem to get it to 4.7. I've went up to 1.33v and still crashes. I'm gonna delid next week or two so the temps can drop a bit and maybe I can push it further.


----------



## s3k4t0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iroot*
> 
> Been busy but it seems I MIGHT have hit a wall. It's still stable at 1.26v with 4.6 frequency but I can't seem to get it to 4.7. I've went up to 1.33v and still crashes. I'm gonna delid next week or two so the temps can drop a bit and maybe I can push it further.


that's good news and u keep ring at stock x40 ?


----------



## iroot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s3k4t0r*
> 
> that's good news and u keep ring at stock x40 ?


Yes I haven't touched that yet. I just increased the default voltage. Will there be a noticeable performance increase if I OC the unfrequency? Do you think it's worth it?


----------



## s3k4t0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iroot*
> 
> Yes I haven't touched that yet. I just increased the default voltage. Will there be a noticeable performance increase if I OC the unfrequency? Do you think it's worth it?


No there is no big increase of performance by increasing ring speed but there's a big increase of temperature


----------



## ksmb

start from start. (i assume you have a decent CPU cooler)









1. reset bios (inside bios), reboot. (you dont need remove the coin battery, etc...
..just press *load default(factory) bios settings,* reboot, and you done )
2. put up the core to ex, 4,4ghz
3. put up vcore to ex 1.25V

play a game with a lot of rendering & effects/lightning, bf1, etc, et, for 20min.
.......
check your temps with http://openhardwaremonitor.org/downloads/ during gaming.
IF the temps goes over 75C
well. now start fiddling with other parts..uncore...vrin...uncore voltage, etc









ps. 1-2 times (before i understood the issue) i had dust inside the radiator and mesh....i just clean it off..and ****..the temp fall down 10C. (now days...i clean radiator/mesh 2 times a year with a normal vacuum cleaner)


----------



## ksmb

here how my BIOS set up (gigabyte z87) looks (have it for years...works like a clock every day:


----------



## m3kk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ksmb*
> 
> start from start. (i assume you have a decent CPU cooler)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. reset bios (inside bios), reboot. (you dont need remove the coin battery, etc...
> ..just press *load default(factory) bios settings,* reboot, and you done )
> 2. put up the core to ex, 4,4ghz
> 3. put up vcore to ex 1.25V
> 
> play a game with a lot of rendering & effects/lightning, bf1, etc, et, for 20min.
> .......
> check your temps with http://openhardwaremonitor.org/downloads/ during gaming.
> IF the temps goes over 75C
> well. now start fiddling with other parts..uncore...vrin...uncore voltage, etc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ps. 1-2 times (before i understood the issue) i had dust inside the radiator and mesh....i just clean it off..and ****..the temp fall down 10C. (now days...i clean radiator/mesh 2 times a year with a normal vacuum cleaner)


It can't even post with 4.4ghz at 1.25


----------



## m3kk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s3k4t0r*
> 
> to be honest i would not buy used CPU from random person u don't know what he done with it
> u know it is something like CPU degradation u don't know how and in what conditions he was using this CPU
> he might OC it to @4.6 all time used in high temperatures near throttling and now when CPU is not reaching his targets because degradation
> ( usually u need increase voltage or drop OC one step down to keep it stable and probably he run out options and sell it )
> 
> but what temperatures u got on @4.1 and 1.25v?


I'll check temps soon and come back.
Actually thinking about delidding

Alright did a Cinebench and it topped out at 76C
4.1ghz @ 1.25v


----------



## MaeTroX

I think im pretty happy with my kind of "overclock" I have achieved higher clocks with less voltage. I can run 4.5 but it requires 1.28v on the core. it just feels dumb to me to run at that voltage with the little bump I get from what I currently use now. considering the games I play runs smooth and I get the FPS I want/need. My CPU do insane jumps in voltage above 41/42, if memory served me right I think I can get 42 or 43 and still stay at stock voltages of 1.15

I do want to bring the timings down on the ram but I dont think that does much

4690k

stock core = 39 @ 1.15v
cache = 39 @ 1.20v
RAM = 1600 mhz, 9,9,9,24 @ 1.5

running right now

core = 41 @ 1.105v
cache = 35 @ 1.005v
RAM = 2200 mhz 12,12,12,30 @ 1.5v


----------



## s3k4t0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaeTroX*
> 
> I think im pretty happy with my kind of "overclock" I have achieved higher clocks with less voltage. I can run 4.5 but it requires 1.28v on the core. it just feels dumb to me to run at that voltage with the little bump I get from what I currently use now. considering the games I play runs smooth and I get the FPS I want/need. My CPU do insane jumps in voltage above 41/42, if memory served me right I think I can get 42 or 43 and still stay at stock voltages of 1.15
> 
> I do want to bring the timings down on the ram but I dont think that does much
> 
> 4690k
> 
> stock core = 39 @ 1.15v
> cache = 39 @ 1.20v
> RAM = 1600 mhz, 9,9,9,24 @ 1.5
> 
> running right now
> 
> core = 41 @ 1.105v
> cache = 35 @ 1.005v
> RAM = 2200 mhz 12,12,12,30 @ 1.5v


if that's for u enough that's a good overclock








just check i games ( don't know your graphic ) if running BF1 or similar type of game and u are not getting above 90% of usage of CPU then its good OC


----------



## s3k4t0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m3kk*
> 
> I'll check temps soon and come back.
> Actually thinking about delidding
> 
> Alright did a Cinebench and it topped out at 76C
> 4.1ghz @ 1.25v


76C for me its max comfortable temperature under stress test in games will be around 10 less


----------



## MaeTroX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s3k4t0r*
> 
> if that's for u enough that's a good overclock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just check i games ( don't know your graphic ) if running BF1 or similar type of game and u are not getting above 90% of usage of CPU then its good OC


The most demanding game I run is overwatch on high settings with some things turned of ( as they make no visual difference ) with a 1440p resolution and cpu usage is at about 65%. I even turned down the clocks on my gpu 970 strix as the VRM on this card im using gets insanely hot for some reason making the fans spin like a jetplane, but lowering the gpu core and memory helped and pc runs exactly the same as it did when the gpu was at 100%

So all good here, and hopefully enjoying a smaller electrical bill


----------



## s3k4t0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaeTroX*
> 
> The most demanding game I run is overwatch on high settings with some things turned of ( as they make no visual difference ) with a 1440p resolution and cpu usage is at about 65%. I even turned down the clocks on my gpu 970 strix as the VRM on this card im using gets insanely hot for some reason making the fans spin like a jetplane, but lowering the gpu core and memory helped and pc runs exactly the same as it did when the gpu was at 100%
> 
> So all good here, and hopefully enjoying a smaller electrical bill


i don't want to make worry but maybe is time to think about selling card ??? my friend had the same problem with MSI 970 and after time he gain artifacts on memory
check what temperatures are u getting on your gpu
i did not have in past 970 but 980ti on BF1 all settings max on 1080p (~150-170 FPS) and temperatures for me are around 65C


----------



## MaeTroX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s3k4t0r*
> 
> i don't want to make worry but maybe is time to think about selling card ??? my friend had the same problem with MSI 970 and after time he gain artifacts on memory
> check what temperatures are u getting on your gpu
> i did not have in past 970 but 980ti on BF1 all settings max on 1080p (~150-170 FPS) and temperatures for me are around 65C


Hehe yeah, so far no artifacs or issues at all, and what hwinfo tells me, about 70 on the core and the highest I have seen ever on the vrm was about 90 degrees c, now after downlocking it and reducing the power limit I saw about 78 on the vrm.

At this point im just waiting for the "Vega" and the ryzen 5 cpu. It works and no issues but its fun to build new









edit: note aswell I hate sound so in my FT05 I just run my fans at around 600 rpm, same on the cpu, so I guess thats the biggest cause aswell


----------



## wingclip

I don't understand why the UnCore multipliers I see are so low... It seems to me that those processors running 42 and 43 Uncore ratios should be able to get at least to 44 or 45, no?
Maybe I misunderstood the info I read about that Uncore ratio. I've been trying to get it to match the CPU's multiplier, (or at least, get as close to that as I could).

I have the i7-4790K (Devil's Canyon), and my multiplier is 48 and the Uncore multiplier is 46. That is, for now... I am planning to move on to a 48/48 today or tomorrow and if I do, I'll add it all to the stats chart as soon as I get some time.

However, I'm trying to find confirmation of my assumption that (in a 'perfect world'), one would want to increase the frequency stats of the "*Input Voltage Switching frequency*" setting in order to attain faster CPU response speeds (in real-world applications).

i.e; If I running at 4.8Ghz speed and my Input Volt switching Frequency is 650KHz, then *could I improve the core speeds a little more if I raised (and succeeded in holding) that frequency to 850KHz, 900KHz or even 1MHz?*

Sure, I know that most of the OC settings and their resulting effectiveness are dependent on other settings within the group. Therefore, that setting may need to be reduced instead of increased in order to work in harmony with the other settings.

But as I said, "in a perfect, (if not simple), world" when trying to get faster CPU speeds; would not the intended goal be to increase the CPU's ability to switch, (or respond?), the input voltage of each core, up/down or on/off, as fast as possible?

I've got to go back to work but if someone can confirm my guess regarding that switching frequency setting, I'd appreciate it.
Thanks,
Rich


----------



## ksmb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wingclip*
> 
> I don't understand why the UnCore multipliers I see are so low... It seems to me that those processors running 42 and 43 Uncore ratios should be able to get at least to 44 or 45, no?
> Maybe I misunderstood the info I read about that Uncore ratio. I've been trying to get it to match the CPU's multiplier, (or at least, get as close to that as I could).
> 
> I have the i7-4790K (Devil's Canyon), and my multiplier is 48 and the Uncore multiplier is 46. That is, for now... I am planning to move on to a 48/48 today or tomorrow and if I do, I'll add it all to the stats chart as soon as I get some time.
> Rich


well...first of all you have a Haswell i7 (means Hyper-thread)...second you say: ~1:1 ratio (x48/46) works awesome on your rig.....well, you can be lucky. (i guess you have a really good CPU cooler & and a awesome (_million lottery Haswell chip_









anyway..... i use a i5 4670K (no hyper-thread) and a decent cpu cooler & decent chip...ive tried soooooooo many different BIOS settings (no 3rd part OC software and all that "crap") and after trials & errors...(_see my BIOS set up picture_) that setting give me most *FPS, stability & temp*
_(as many "PC nerds" (including myself) have found out, Haswell runs Often best with fixed/lower uncore and as a equipoise....push up the uncore voltage to proper level)
_
cheers
PS...your VCORE on, x48/48 must be 12V straight from the PSU or something


----------



## wingclip

Thanks KSMB! That helps to know! And yes, I have a 240 Radiator on the top of my 780T and a 140mm Radiator in the front. All of them are set up with a push/pull fan config. However, it's all on distilled water, (no DI or LN).

What about that Switching Frequency question? Am I right in assuming that the faster I can get it to hold at the better?

I just finished bumping my Uncore to 47, (is now at 48/47), and pushed the Input Voltage Switching Frequency up from the 750KHz to 800KHz. I booted to the O/S with that but she froze up before the Windows sign-in screen opened.
I'm going to add .015v to the Input voltage and try a reboot.

If that doesn't work, I'll try to set the Input Voltage Switching Frequency back down to 750KHz. Of course, that's if you think I'm right about that Switching Frequency in the first place.
Thanks again,
Rich


----------



## ksmb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wingclip*
> 
> Thanks KSMB! That helps to know! And yes, I have a 240 Radiator on the top of my 780T and a 140mm Radiator in the front. All of them are set up with a push/pull fan config. However, it's all on distilled water, (no DI or LN).
> 
> What about that Switching Frequency question? Am I right in assuming that the faster I can get it to hold at the better?
> 
> I just finished bumping my Uncore to 47, (is now at 48/47), and pushed the Input Voltage Switching Frequency up from the 750KHz to 800KHz. I booted to the O/S with that but she froze up before the Windows sign-in screen opened.
> I'm going to add .015v to the Input voltage and try a reboot.
> 
> If that doesn't work, I'll try to set the Input Voltage Switching Frequency back down to 750KHz. Of course, that's if you think I'm right about that Switching Frequency in the first place.
> Thanks again,
> Rich


REMEMBER...IN CPU OVER-CLOCKING, *CORE IS KING* (as you say







uncore is so down on the list. it have such a small impact on the overall performance (or big impact in stability)

Haswell i7 4770K=


----------



## wingclip

I'll read how I can post the results of the OC I've done so far. You see, I had to send my MSI Z97 MPower MAX AC motherboard to MSI for an RMA, (I did a really stupid thing with a cable connection and I was lucky I didn't fry all the hardware).

MSI takes weeks to turnaround a motherboard RMA so I bought a replacement board to use while I waited; Asrock Z97 OC Formula

The Asrock mobo cost about $130. to $150 less and isn't at the level of the MSI MPower MAX but it has the same number of voltage regulator phases, (12), and some pretty good reviews.

I installed it two weeks ago and it took a littlle longer to get my CPU to 4.8GHz, but it did it. So I have good stability and temps at 48/45 (I meant 48/46! _for those who read this before I realized my typo, I already run stable at 48/46. It was 48/47 that I've yet to reach_), and an input voltage switching frequency of 750KHz.

Last night, I bumped up the Uncore voltage and tried 48/46 (_again, I meant 48/47!_), with an input voltage switching frequency of 900KHz. and I thought that the computer froze at the moment after I signed into the Windows O/S but it didn't freeze-up.

It seems that with just those two changes, my GPU apparently would not run?! I mean, the O/S sign-in step worked fine and I was even able to run it in Safe mode. But when I tried to boot to a normal O/S state, the screen would be black and "No Signal" would be the only thing on the display.

I've been asking about the the "Input Voltage Switching Frequency" since I started this thread but I guess no one knows much about it or the role it plays. I've been going on the premise that it referred to the speed at which the voltage would be delivered to each core when it was needed.

Ergo; the faster that frequency is, the better. But that's strictly a guess on my part and I was hoping someone could confirm that or straighten me out on what it really was.

At any rate, (pardon the pun), my tests with the 48/47 (edited) with a 900KHz "IVSF" proved that it wasn't the "IVSF" but the change in the UnCore ratio that caused the problem. I tried returning the IVSF to 750HKz but that didn't help.

So I added .015v to the VCore Voltage (which was 1.380v) and the CPU Cache voltage (which was 1.275v). With the voltages now at 1.395v and 1.290v respectively, there was an improvement but the monitor was still blacked out. However, I knew things improved because I was able to hear the Windows "da-da, da-dum" welcome tone, (which I couldn't hear up until then), but still no picture.

I've read that the UnCore Ratio was best if it matched the CPU Ratio (like 46/46, 47/47, 48/48 etc.), but it was very hard to get them to match. I don't know for sure, exactly what it helps! I seem to recall that the UnCore Ratio played it's strongest role in the "per-core" response speeds.

But if you"re right and it plays such a little part in the overclocking how could a single point increase, make such an impact? I mean, I know that I have a better shot at getting to 4.9Ghz if I left the Cache ratio at something like 43 or even 40 but would the CPU really be faster in processing than a 48/46 OC?

I'm not saying you're wrong, in fact, I hope you're right because that would allow me to get to the 4.9GHz. But I personally don't have any certainty in understanding how that particular setting affects the overall speeds.

I think I'm going to have to add at least another .020v to each, which would bring the VCore voltage to 1.415v and the CPU Cache voltage to 1.310. I'll see what happens with that and I'll update the results.
Thank you KSMB!
Rich


----------



## ekstaken

Hi all,

I want to thank you for creating this forum. But I do have a question. Or questions.

I have a i7 4790k CPU. I'm now on 4.7Ghz on 1.22 VCore. I'm using MSI Z97 Motherboard gaming 5. Do I really have to tweak all those other stuff? I mean, it's stable after 4 hours stress testing (AIDA). No errors, No BSODS, nothing. It runs like a charm.

Thanks.


----------



## s3k4t0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ekstaken*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> I want to thank you for creating this forum. But I do have a question. Or questions.
> 
> I have a i7 4790k CPU. I'm now on 4.7Ghz on 1.22 VCore. I'm using MSI Z97 Motherboard gaming 5. Do I really have to tweak all those other stuff? I mean, it's stable after 4 hours stress testing (AIDA). No errors, No BSODS, nothing. It runs like a charm.
> 
> Thanks.


It just depends how u use your pc try minimum 1 h stress test by aida64 and make kind long session in your favorite game something demending like bf4/bf1 (3-4 h game session) and if u will not BSOD then u are ok
Those big long runs on stress test is for people who do heavy task work on own pc and can't afford random BSOD and loose data


----------



## weskeh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ekstaken*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> I want to thank you for creating this forum. But I do have a question. Or questions.
> 
> I have a i7 4790k CPU. I'm now on 4.7Ghz on 1.22 VCore. I'm using MSI Z97 Motherboard gaming 5. Do I really have to tweak all those other stuff? I mean, it's stable after 4 hours stress testing (AIDA). No errors, No BSODS, nothing. It runs like a charm.
> 
> Thanks.


i assume you have most settings on auto then?

setting most voltages on manual can give you overall lower temps and longer lifespan on youre hardware, as auto voltages mostly use too much voltage for what u really need.


----------



## ksmb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ekstaken*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> I want to thank you for creating this forum. But I do have a question. Or questions.
> 
> I have a i7 4790k CPU. I'm now on 4.7Ghz on 1.22 VCore. I'm using MSI Z97 Motherboard gaming 5. Do I really have to tweak all those other stuff? I mean, it's stable after 4 hours stress testing (AIDA). No errors, No BSODS, nothing. It runs like a charm.
> 
> Thanks.


of course not..if everything works (temps, stability & FPS in games) you 100% good


----------



## shadow85

Currently I am only on 4.3GHz with my i7-5930K.

Only thing I have changed is ofcourse the multiplier to 43 and the Vcore to 1.285.
Only stress I have done, is normal daily use lol. And everything to runs well, with a max. temp of 60 degC, using a Swiftech H240-X

I want to push it more if I can. What can I do, just change multiplier? I do not know what all the other voltages are and do, or if I need to touch any of them or any other settings on the X99s Gaming 7 M/B.


----------



## wingclip

I don't know much about the 5930K but I have a 4790K that I can clock to 4.9GHz so I would have to guess the 5930K would easily get to 46Ghz and even maybe 5GHz, (provided that you have an aggressive liquid cooling system).

Fact is, how far you can clock that CPU is dependent on a number of important factors and one of which happens to be very important is the cooling system you're using. As far as what to change; if you're just looking for a bit of speed to apply to your particular application whenever you run it, you can probably use your motherboard's 'auto-turbo boost' options, (most boards have one form or another.

However, if you were after the CPU speed for benchmark reasons, (or just want to squeeze out as much MHz as you can), there are a lot of "little things" involving voltages, back clocks, Ring voltage values, etc., etc. It gets pretty intensive and all of the high benchmarks have one thing in common; they use many controls to adjust their mobo, GPU, RAM, (and more), so that it all works in balance with the CPU as they increase the speed.

I don't think you're looking for that but you will have to post more info such as your cooling system, mobo, PSU, and pretty much all the hardware that you have, for most people to help you.

The multiplier is a good start but as I said, it's dependent on a number of factors. (Put your system info in your signature and use the OC.net app that guides you through filling out the info that'll display to us).
Rich


----------



## xaver1002

I seem to have lost silicon lottery big. I could get my 4670K to barely 4.3ghz at 1.265V to be stable in intel burn test, next stable stop on intel burn test is 4.4ghz is at 1.36V. After that i decided to do some visual rendering with 3ds and vray, so i tested my intel stable presets (4.3 and 4.4), they completed fine, so I fugured that i could try raise mutipler in case rendering is not as intensive as intel burn, I figured that if it could complete renderig and stay stable i wont have any day to day issues. But it crashed. It couldnt cope with 4.5ghz at 1.36V, so i decided to kind of "**** this ****", crank voltage to 1.4V, mutipler to 46 and try to render. It crashed. It crashed with 1.4V and 45 as well. (i did those with fixed cache voltage in case thing really goes wrong). Temperatures while rendering were preety nice though, at maximum 70 degrees while at 1.36V, so it could give me preety nicer boost if I had better silicon. It seems that my last stable voltage is 1.36V at 44 mutipler, it might allow 1.37 or perhaps even 1.38 for reaching 4.5ghz, but I am not willing to risk my CPU. I am not even going to use 4.4 as daily driver, since voltage is bit high, 4.3 it is, after all, it is preety okay boost that runs cool as a cucumber.

Is there any way to improve those results? I overclocked and stress tested with fixed cache voltage (1.2V) and 34 cache ratio, I also turned off all C states in bios, set dram frequency to 1600, turned off all profiles, etc.... It also runs stable right now with adaptive cache voltage and C states back on auto.

My build is:

i5 4670K
Noctua NH-D15S
Gigabyte Z87X-UD3H
2x4GB Corsair Vengeance
Radeon 7870HD
Samsung 840 EVO 250gb SSD
WD black 1TB HDD
Corsair TX750


----------



## wingclip

What kind of cooling system are you using? (I just realized that you're using air cooling). The crashing could be due to your thermal protection setting. If you have the thermal protection set for some temps in the 4.3GHz speed zone, you may be triggering a BSOD. I'm not familiar with the 4670K but if you're maxing at 70C @4.4/1.36v then you should definitely be able to go another 10C-13C IMO.

Anyway, there are a few 'protection' settings that you may want to look at and adjust, (if it lets you), including your over-voltage protection. Frankly, I turned off my OVP because it could block all your attempts. Watch you TDP and try to stay between 3C and 5C below that as a maximum temp setting.

Beyond that, I can't help more because I don't know the CPU well enough but I'm sure someone out there has had, (or has), one. Maybe they can offer a suggestion or two.
Rich


----------



## ksmb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadow85*
> 
> Currently I am only on 4.3GHz with my i7-5930K.
> 
> Only thing I have changed is ofcourse the multiplier to 43 and the Vcore to 1.285.
> Only stress I have done, is normal daily use lol. And everything to runs well, with a max. temp of 60 degC, using a Swiftech H240-X
> 
> I want to push it more if I can. What can I do, just change multiplier? I do not know what all the other voltages are and do, or if I need to touch any of them or any other settings on the X99s Gaming 7 M/B.


first of all go inside BIOS and turn off Hyper-thread...and ALL C-STATES (C1, C3 / C6/C7), keep *EIST/speedstep* enabled.
then start with core at 4.5Ghz (use auto voltage as for now) ...reboot and see if it works....if it works...set the core voltage.

to get the *"best"* OC of the Intel chip, you want it to use 100% power when you need it, (when you web browsing, etc. you dont want it to run 100%










PS...Turbo mode (on your CPU) i dont know...try on or off (often it doesn't matter)


----------



## smex

After years of OCing i can say even 4.2ghz is still nice and i see the overclocking more
like an epeen or "sport". Id rather have 4.2 with HT on instead of 4.4 without HT.

No need to fall in depression because of that








And yea KSMB is right, Disabling c-states and HT might add you another 100-200mhz.


----------



## ksmb

i use (also) a i7 in my secondary PC....when i had it overclocked i disabled hyper thread.....because it mess up my uncore (made the overclock unstable) (just a tip)


----------



## ksmb

pretty cool...4 years old CPU (4670k) & RAM DDR3....and a Strix gtx 970 (with a slight overclock (stock voltage..i never touch the Voltage on the GPU









new MSi Kombustor Benchmark: *~25500 points in 425 FPS* || 4xMSAA. 1920x1080...NICE !


ps..VERY nice benchmark software
http://www.geeks3d.com/20150710/msi-kombustor-v3-5-2-64-bit-v2-6-0-32-bit-download-gpu-stress-test-benchmark/


----------



## Piddeman

Right now I'm testing my delided i5 4690K OC'ed to 4900MHZ with 1,44V, I'm stressing the CPU with XTU.

After 1h of stresstest the temp hits 80c.

77c
80c
80c
76c

Max temp on the threads. NH-D15s with 1 fan.

So far so good.

5GHZ its a no go because the 4th core does not want to work in 5GHZ.


----------



## Piddeman

Hi! I have a question, I hope someone can help me with this one.

I OC with adaptive voltage.

Right now its on 1,45V on full throttle, when the CPU is under idle the Vcore won't drop below 1,174V I want it to go lower like 0,800V.

Full speed :[email protected],45V
At idle : 800MHZ @1,175V

How do I do so the Vcore drops even more at idle? I've tried to put the voltage on Offset mode and then +0,370V but it does not drop below the 1,175V at idle, if I lower the top speed the idle Vcore drops..I can't seem to find the options the the ''idle Vcore drop''

I have all the power options enable and at C7, and I've tried C7s such as long and short, both only drops to 1,175V.

Motherboard I have is an Asus Z97-A with the latest bios.

Thanks!


----------



## wingclip

Hi,
I don't know which Operating System you have but what you're describing is almost certainly due to the "Power Options" configuration. In Windows 7, I go to Control/Power Options. That opens to a several power-saving default settings and the ability to create your own power configuration.

You would name the custom power configuration you plan to create and then click on "Change Advance Power Settings" to open a control panel referring to a variety of selections.

I have two configurations that I use; one is set for my usual, daily operations and the other is for handling my Flight Sim platform demands. In my 'usual daily' settings, my CPU is profiled to run at 4.7GHZ max in the UEFI.

I select a percentage in "Minimum Processor State" under the "Processor Power Management" of the Power Options control panel I mentioned, to 40% of the CPU's maximum default speed, (4.0GHz), when the CPU is at an idle. Of course, you can specify anywhere from 0 to 100%.

However, other settings in the Power Options configuration and your UEFI options will factor in and affect the processor's ultimate minimum speed setting. So you may not see the processor slow down as much as you expected if based on the Minimum Processor State setting alone.

When I run my 'flight sim CPU O/S profile' (4.9Ghz), I set the UEFI up for constant maximum power and that'll override whatever I have the Processor Power Management configured to in the Windows Power Options.

Still, I have a separate, custom configuration setup for the flight sim's requirements because other selections in that panel will have an effect as well.

Anyway, check it out and set that Minimum Processor State to allow a maximum power reduction at idle and look at any other settings you may need to change while you're at it. Then Click "Apply", "OK", and viola, you're done!
Rich


----------



## Piddeman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wingclip*
> 
> Hi,
> I don't know which Operating System you have but what you're describing is almost certainly due to the "Power Options" configuration. In Windows 7, I go to Control/Power Options. That opens to a several power-saving default settings and the ability to create your own power configuration.
> 
> You would name the custom power configuration you plan to create and then click on "Change Advance Power Settings" to open a control panel referring to a variety of selections.
> 
> I have two configurations that I use; one is set for my usual, daily operations and the other is for handling my Flight Sim platform demands. In my 'usual daily' settings, my CPU is profiled to run at 4.7GHZ max in the UEFI.
> 
> I select a percentage in "Minimum Processor State" under the "Processor Power Management" of the Power Options control panel I mentioned, to 40% of the CPU's maximum default speed, (4.0GHz), when the CPU is at an idle. Of course, you can specify anywhere from 0 to 100%.
> 
> However, other settings in the Power Options configuration and your UEFI options will factor in and affect the processor's ultimate minimum speed setting. So you may not see the processor slow down as much as you expected if based on the Minimum Processor State setting alone.
> 
> When I run my 'flight sim CPU O/S profile' (4.9Ghz), I set the UEFI up for constant maximum power and that'll override whatever I have the Processor Power Management configured to in the Windows Power Options.
> 
> Still, I have a separate, custom configuration setup for the flight sim's requirements because other selections in that panel will have an effect as well.
> 
> Anyway, check it out and set that Minimum Processor State to allow a maximum power reduction at idle and look at any other settings you may need to change while you're at it. Then Click "Apply", "OK", and viola, you're done!
> Rich


Hi! Thanks for the tips!

I use Windows 10 Pro X64 as OS.

I have the power settings at minimum 5% I now tried to put that on 1% but the CPU still idle at 1,175V.


----------



## wingclip

Hmmm... I tried the same thing and my CPU won't go down to the default either. I'm only guessing but maybe you can't get it any lower because of the background programs and processing power of the O/S itself. Maybe someone else can shed a little light on this.
Rich


----------



## unclewebb

When a CPU core is in the C7 C State, it is disconnected from the voltage rail and the internal clock so it is effectively sitting there at 0 MHz and 0 volts. It is impossible for any monitoring software to report this correctly because the core is dormant. When a computer is idle, individual cores should be spending over 99% of their time in C7. Whatever your cores are doing the other 1% of the time is completely meaningless. As long as your cores are spending lots of time in C7 and are not being constantly woken up by Windows background processes, there is no point in chasing a low voltage number at idle.


----------



## wingclip

That makes a lot of sense and explains a lot as well! I'm not the thread starter nor am I trying to achieve this state of idling that he is but your explanation helps me understand the C States in general. I personally disable the C State power management selections through my UEFI so I can maintain a more stable OC when clocking at speeds at and above 4.8Ghz.

However, I have several 4.7Ghz profiles, (my preferred "typical, everyday-use" CPU speed), with a variety of options enabled or disabled. Selections such as Hyperthread, XMP profile 1 or 2, C-states, etc., seem to offer different degrees of performance depending on the category of processing needs I intend to use.

An example is the use of my Nuance Dragon Naturally Speaking software. I found that enabling the Hyperthread option improves the DNS performance. Yet, if I enable Hyperthread in my 4.8Ghz or 4.9Ghz profiles, (when I run my Flight Sim, MS FSX, 'old code'), I lose performance and stability.

I experimented with enabling/disabling the C States while running at those higher clock speeds and I can't say I'm 100% certain, but as best as I can assess, the stability of the system improved when I disabled them.

Of course, I'm sure that it's all dependent on a number of other settings combined within the OC profile I created. V-Droop, Fixed or Adaptive modes, Ring Core Voltage and multiplier values, etc., etc.

That's because I'm the first to admit that my interpretation and understanding regarding many of the advanced settings in my UEFI are probably incorrect.








Thank you for clearing up the C States reference,
Rich


----------



## fateswarm

So now that the dust has settled, what's the max safest voltage set for Haswell for long term use?

I remember when we started even 1.8v VIN was considered extreme, but now I read in some guides even 2.1v is possible. For Vcore, is 1.3v or much more long-term viable? When I first got a 4790K I set it to 1.24v/1.74v because I considered it safest at the time, but I only got 4.6GHz.


----------



## wingclip

I don't know what the max is, (or what's considered extreme), but for my everyday use profile, (4.7Ghz), my VCCIN is no less than 1.888v and max's out at 1.904v. My LLC/Ring voltage is stock for this profile, (my default Ring multiplier is no more than 40, if I recall), and the voltage to that is 1.254v. CPU Core voltages is a maximum of 1.320, and the VID is 1.330v.

I must point out that I may have used the Turbo Boost auto-OC option for that profile, which will usually apply a higher than needed voltage to get the desired speed. However, I seem to remember reducing the voltages a little after I activated it.

That said, my 4.8Ghz and 4.9Ghz profiles have higher voltages, of course. The Ring multiplier on both are 46. I know the Ring speed isn't a big contributor to the overall performance but I think I get a little more stability from it, if nothing else. Later today I do plan to run one of those two profiles. When I do, I'll note the voltages and post them here for you.

I should note that I have two radiators in my cooling system. One 240mm and one 120mm and they're both setup with push/pull fan configurations. I noticed that you're using an air-cooling method but I would recommend liquid-cooling for anything higher than 4.6Ghz, (Strictly my personal opinion).

The i7-4790K Devil's Canyon incorporates an improved thermal transfer design over the predecessor but I think it still gets hotter, faster than I feel it should. My i7-2600K never got hotter than 78C and that was at 5.0Ghz. (sigh...), I'd still be running that CPU if it wasn't for the leaps and bounds in advancements that the Graphic Cards started making, which required upgraded motherboards.
Rich


----------



## anonymous101

hello there guys,









first of all i apologize if my english is not perfect. so i'm here because i need a little help to OC my CPU and because i'm new to this.
i own a *i7 4770K* CPU on a *ASRock Z87 Extreme 4* MB with a *EKL Alpenföhn brocken 2* cooler.

i'm using my pc for gaming, web browsing, watching movies and listen music only. so no rendering, streaming or such things.
i want a stable OC for a 24/7 normal use that's all.

UEFI settings are as following:

*OC Tweaker*

*CPU Config.*

CPU Ratio: *All Core*
All Core: *40*
CPU Cache Ratio: *39*
BCLK: *100.1*
BCLK Ratio: *Auto*
Spread Spectrum: *Disabled*
CPU OC fixed mode: *Auto*
Intel SpeedStep Tech.: *Enabled*
Intel Turbo Boost Tech.: *Enabled*
Filter PLL Frequency: *Auto*
Internal PLL Overvoltage: *Disabled*
PCIE PLL Selection: *Auto*
Long Duration Power Limit: *1000*
Long Duration Maintained: *Auto*
Short Duration Power Limit: *1000*
Primary Plane Current Limit: *1000*

*DRAM Timing Config.*

Load XMP Setting: *Auto*
DRAM Reference Clock: *Auto*
DRAM Frequency: *Manual fixed @1600 MHz*
DRAM Perfomance Mode: *Auto*
Timings: *9, 9, 9, 24 (2N)*

*FIVR Config.*

FIVR Switch Frequency Signature: *Auto*
FIVR Switch Frequency Offset: *Auto*
CPU Vcore voltage Mode: *Override Mode*
Vcore Override Voltage: *1.003*
Vcore voltage additional offset: *Auto*
CPU Cache Voltage Mode: *Override Mode*
CPU Cache Override Voltage: *1.125*
CPU Cache Voltage Offset: *Auto*
System Agent Voltage Offset: *Auto*
CPU Analog IO Voltage Offset: *Auto*
CPU Digital IO Voltage Offset: *Auto*
CPU Integrated VR Faults: *Auto*
CPU Integrated VR Efficiency Mode: *Auto*

_*Voltage Config.*_

CPU Input Voltage: *Fixed Mode*
Fixed Voltage: *1.850V*
CPU LLC: *Level 5*
CPU Input Offset: *Auto*
DRAM Voltage: *Manual Fixed @ 1.500V*
*
Advanced/CPU Config.*

Intel Hyper Threading: *Enabled*
Active Processor Cores: *All*
CPU C States Support: *Auto*
Enhanced Halt State (C1E): *Enabled*
CPU C3 State Support: *Enabled*
CPU C6 State Support: *Enabled*
CPU C7 State Support: *Enabled*
Package C State Support: *Auto*

should i enable / disable / leave on Auto anything else? any help would be appreciated

the tools i'm going to use for the stress test will be either AIDA64 Extreme or prime95 v27.9
also of course Core Temp and CPU-Z

thanks in advance









ps: i posted this in the wrong section before so now i hit the right one thanks @inedenimadam


----------



## Fckbutton

You should turn off power save settings (C-states) and use fixed mode for the core frequency so turbo mode and EIST is off when stress testing. You can turn them back on when you have found an OC you are happy with. AIDA64 is pretty bad for testing stability on Haswell in my experience. I could run my 4670K @ 4.3GHz with 1.26V for ever, but it would crash instantly in CPU heavy games like CSGO and Dota2, and I had to increase my core voltage to 1.28V to get it stable in those games...


----------



## anonymous101

hi Fckbutton and thanks for your response

so you mean in the *Advanced/CPU Config.* i have to turn off all the C states and in *OC Tweaker CPU Config.* the option *CPU OC fixed mode from Auto to fixed*?

you suggest for stress testing the prime95 v27.9?


----------



## Fckbutton

Yes.

You can try prime, i'm not sure which version is best for Haswell, there are alot of haswell guides online so you can see there which prime version is suggested. Since the most demanding thing you use your PC for is gaming, you can also just use games for stress testing. For instance you can test on AIDA64 for 10 minutes first, and if it doesn't crash, you can try playing a very CPU demanding game and see that it doesn't crash, while monitoring temps in game with realtemp. Games like BF1, Arma 3, GTA V, CSGO are good stress tests in themselves and will be a good benchmark for the type of stability you want since that is what you use your computer for!


----------



## anonymous101

i understand why i have to turn off the C-states because when you OC you don't care about saving power but why i have to turn off the settings turbo boost and EIST?


----------



## Fckbutton

Turbo and EIST get disabled when you put on fixed mode for core frequency. You turn off power saving features because you want static core frequency and static core voltage during stress testing, because fluctuation in these parameters can contribute to instability


----------



## anonymous101

thanks i'll try it out and i think i'm gonna deal with my OC experience in the next couple of days


----------



## Piddeman

I played around little and i manage to lower my CPU temperature by some Celsius.

This is under full load with stress program RealBench V2.43 ~15min



Question! Why does the temperature so different between core 4 and the other ones? I use liquid metal between the Die and IHS, I might not have spread it enough?

Really good single core performance this processor got!


----------



## wingclip

"I use liquid metal between the Die and IHS, I might not have spread it enough?"

Would you explain what you mean when you said you use "liquid metal". I need to find out more about this if what you're referring to is the kind of "Liquid Metal" that I know of, (which is a material repair & adhesive). I must guess that you're referring to a new type of thermal paste and I haven't been reading much on the latest products.

However, this liquid metal seems to be doing a great job with your temperatures! Perhaps you are using the "liquid Metal" that I am familiar with and applied it to glue down the lid of the CPU?

Whatever it is, this is the first I've heard of it and certainly the first time I heard of it being used on a CPU to get better thermal performance. I need to look into this later on when I have a chance but anything you can tell me about it now, I would appreciate.
Thank you,
Rich


----------



## SpeedyIV

If you are thinking of JB Weld, I don't think that is what he is referring to. There are several TIMs on the market that are "liquid metal". Just Google "Liquid Metal TIM".


----------



## wingclip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpeedyIV*
> 
> If you are thinking of JB Weld, I don't think that is what he is referring to. There are several TIMs on the market that are "liquid metal". Just Google "Liquid Metal TIM".


LOL Yes! That's what it was I was thinking of! I couldn't remember the exact name. I appreciate you helping me out there. I'll give that search term a go. In the past, I've tried several of the higher rated TIMs and I found myself always going back to Arctic Silver.

I use only a very little bit, which is meant to fill in the 'micro-gaps' of air pockets trapped between the two surfaces. As a machinist, I tend to prepare the water-block's mating surface by hand lapping/polishing with a water-soluble diamond-paste, (after first, using a fine grit emery paper).

The best heat transfer is achieved when there is an absolute surface to surface contact between the waterbolck and the CPU lid. However, as easy to achieve as that may sound, it isn't.

I'm retired from the machining industry so I don't have access to the kinds of machines and tools that would be required to get that kind of accuracy. Therefore, I apply a tiny amount of TIM and found the spread and consistency of the Arctic Silver to be, well... consistent.

This Liquid Metal TIM sounds intriguing and if it's the reason for those low temperatures that Piddeman is showing, it's something worth looking into.
Thanks again,
Rich


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> So now that the dust has settled, what's the max safest voltage set for Haswell for long term use?
> 
> I remember when we started even 1.8v VIN was considered extreme, but now I read in some guides even 2.1v is possible. For Vcore, is 1.3v or much more long-term viable? When I first got a 4790K I set it to 1.24v/1.74v because I considered it safest at the time, but I only got 4.6GHz.


The intel datasheet had Maximum input voltage of 1.86V. Don't know where you got the 1.8 from.


----------



## Unknownm

I'm planning on delidding my 4690k. Can I mount my AIO without the IHS and mount it bare dye?

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## anonymous101

one more thing i want to ask should i OC my CPU first as far as i can get it stable or can i deal with the ram memory at the same time (XMP profile)?

i tested today for a 40-45 min with prime95 and then i got bsod error *0000x01A*

i changed some settings in UEFI for example i load the xmp profile and i set the timnings, frequency and voltage manualy

schould i leave the memory settings all @Auto first when i OC my CPU for better stability?


----------



## cnckane

Hi,
I delided my 4790k yesterday. Is it normal that in Cinebench my cpu still reaches 69°C with a Dark Rock 3 cooler ?
Running at [email protected] CLU under IHS, MX4 between IHS-cooler.
I see improvements (around 8-10°C) but still, I think it's a bit high. Aida FPU stress test is around 88°C on the warmest core. When I check FPU, CPU, cache it stays above 75C.


----------



## Piddeman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> I'm planning on delidding my 4690k. Can I mount my AIO without the IHS and mount it bare dye?
> 
> Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


No you can't without the right ''raiser'' the IHS is some millimeter thick, without the IHS it will be a gap between the DIE and the cooler, and you will not gain so much differens on the temperatur with or without the IHS..just use liquid metal between the DIE and IHS..and your good to go!

Here is the tool you need to make use bare die on the cooler

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Z97-XPOWER-AC-CPU-Open-Cover-Protector-Delid-Die-Guard-For-LGA115X-Series-CPU/32621328449.html


----------



## Unknownm

this cpu was prime95 27.xx stable & not prime95 28.xx FMA3, caused BSODs which is a good sign NB/RAM/SB voltages.

1st: lower ram settings without XMP -> 1600Mhz, prime95 FMA3 passes

2nd: Find highest ram speed -> 2000Mhz, prime95 FMA3 passes

3rd: Figure out what voltage is causing this ram not to run stock speed (2400Mhz)

meaning set ram @ 2133Mhz, adding 100mV to one setting rebooting and prime95.

"CPU Digital - Analog I/O"

was the issue and causing instability it's default is 1.1v and most haswell guides only recommend 100mV max. 1.2v was able to last longer in prime95 FMA3 test so bumping this give me stability. 1.3v with 2400Mhz ram is stable but 1.3v is not enough when you push 2600Mhz overclock, bumping to 1.35v causes no prime95 bsod anymore


----------



## Sagic

Hey people.... So I finally decided to delid my 4770K

Saw major improvements in temps, roughly 10C drop. Was able to push my OC a little more now.

Just curious if the readouts are decent or not

https://www.dropbox.com/s/nk30nidbf45zkit/Capture4.PNG?dl=0

4.6ghz @ 1.312V vcore

max temp gets to 73C, average of about 70C over all 4 cores. Using Corsair H105


----------



## Unknownm

Hey! can anyone post a guide on detailed explanation of what Memory training does? This BIOS has many different options of AUTO/DISABLE/ENABLE in memory training.

Will enabling options help overclock my ram or push tighter timings.


----------



## Sagic

well, I cant give a huge detail explanation, but the memory is sycronized with the clock of the CPU. tighter timings means better performance because the ram can be modified more often.
But the timings are usually pretty specific to models of ram, and its pretty advance to do manual timing. Most performance ram has XMP profiles, which set timing to the manufacture's specs.


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sagic*
> 
> well, I cant give a huge detail explanation, but the memory is sycronized with the clock of the CPU. tighter timings means better performance because the ram can be modified more often.
> But the timings are usually pretty specific to models of ram, and its pretty advance to do manual timing. Most performance ram has XMP profiles, which set timing to the manufacture's specs.


Will learning about what each option does in regards to memory training help push higher memory MHZ or tighter timings. ?

XMP is enabled. Stock is 2T 11-13-13-31-350-9304. I pushed 1T-10-13-13-36-333 stable.


----------



## Sagic

So, I personally have very little experience in Ram timing adjustments. I know what it is, and why its a thing, but my ram has an XMP profile that gives it good timing. By the looks of it you have an XMP profile on too, but the tCL is set to 10 instead of the 11 shown on the XMP profile, Does it work like that?

This page has a little explanation, and a link to further details on what timing does.

http://www.masterslair.com/tightening-your-memory-ram-timings

All I know it that the tCL (CAS Latency) has the biggest impact on performance along side the frequency.


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sagic*
> 
> So, I personally have very little experience in Ram timing adjustments. I know what it is, and why its a thing, but my ram has an XMP profile that gives it good timing. By the looks of it you have an XMP profile on too, but the tCL is set to 10 instead of the 11 shown on the XMP profile, Does it work like that?
> 
> This page has a little explanation, and a link to further details on what timing does.
> 
> http://www.masterslair.com/tightening-your-memory-ram-timings
> 
> All I know it that the tCL (CAS Latency) has the biggest impact on performance along side the frequency.


thanks,

I'm aware of memory Timings but that's not really what the question is (sorry for confusion as it's shown in the picture)

What i'm wondering is will enabling or disabling options in memory training help push higher overclock? everything is just "AUTO"

Actually, enabling XMP than setting a manual number to a timing works fine


----------



## Sagic

For the most part, adjusting additional settings that are normally Auto will have very little impact on your overclock... It will more likely destabilize it. But that is beyond my knowledge.


----------



## Tzapa

Hello everybody!
I know it may seem a stupid question, nonetheless, i cannot understand what Darkwizzie actually means when he said in the OVERCLOCKING SECTION of his Haswell OC guide to set the uncore(AKA Ring Bus) to core ratio to manual? For me the sentence just doesn't make sense. If i have a Gigabyte mobo and an i7 4790k, currently at the stock speed of 4.0GHz, should I set the uncore ratio to x40 or x33 (because of my mobo)?


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tzapa*
> 
> Hello everybody!
> I know it may seem a stupid question, nonetheless, i cannot understand what Darkwizzie actually means when he said in the OVERCLOCKING SECTION of his Haswell OC guide to set the uncore(AKA Ring Bus) to core ratio to manual? For me the sentence just doesn't make sense. If i have a Gigabyte mobo and an i7 4790k, currently at the stock speed of 4.0GHz, should I set the uncore ratio to x40 or x33 (because of my mobo)?


What he meant is that you'll be manually setting the uncore to its stock multi. You should be fine setting this multi to 40, but as with anything OC-related, test to be sure.


----------



## 21Dante

Please delete,wrong thread!


----------



## joelk2

Very new to overclocking. Got myself a new cooler which was keeping the temps nice and cool so decided to have a go.

Got a 4670k.

Firstly I upped multi to 40 and volts to 1.18 , this stress tested fine

Then decided to up the multi to 42. Took me many reboots but finally got it stable at 1.25

Aida 64 for stress testing, 3 hours got it to 61 degrees

Not really sure how good this is. Looking at the table the volts is higher than most people at 4.2ghz run but I couldn't get it stable any lower


----------



## blaze2210

Assuming your ambient temperatures are fairly "normal" (not overly cold), that looks like a decent load temperature. I'm also running a 4670k, though I'm running the H100i V2. My chip also decided to be a bit power hungry, so I keep it at 4.2 @ 1.230v. When it gets cooler, then I generally load up my higher clocked settings.


----------



## joelk2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Assuming your ambient temperatures are fairly "normal" (not overly cold), that looks like a decent load temperature. I'm also running a 4670k, though I'm running the H100i V2. My chip also decided to be a bit power hungry, so I keep it at 4.2 @ 1.230v. When it gets cooler, then I generally load up my higher clocked settings.


Ambient was around 22-23 so that's about normal for my house really. Except if it's a super hot day.

Glad it's not just mine needed more power then.

I had a h100 but due to my fan placements it never really ran cold. The pump failed so I opted for air cooled this time around and my temps have dropped quite a lot hence why I've decided to give overclocking a go.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joelk2*
> 
> Ambient was around 22-23 so that's about normal for my house really. Except if it's a super hot day.
> 
> Glad it's not just mine needed more power then.
> 
> I had a h100 but due to my fan placements it never really ran cold. The pump failed so I opted for air cooled this time around and my temps have dropped quite a lot hence why I've decided to give overclocking a go.


Ok, then those temps are normal. Nah, you're definitely not alone. I wouldn't go as far as most people tend to, and say that my chip is crap - it's merely just power hungry. If air works better for you, then right on. Whatever gets you the performance you want.









Have you tried going higher, or were you just working on the 4.2ghz step for now?


----------



## sepiashimmer

So I seem to have got my G3258 stable at 4.4GHz @ 1.320Vcore(in fixed mode), how would I use the offset mode? What voltage should I put in offset mode? Thanks


----------



## sepiashimmer

I got the voltage for offset mode by subtracting the stock voltage and overclocked voltage but my CPU's Vcore is not dropping when it's speed is dropping. Do I need to disable C-States?


----------



## joelk2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Ok, then those temps are normal. Nah, you're definitely not alone. I wouldn't go as far as most people tend to, and say that my chip is crap - it's merely just power hungry. If air works better for you, then right on. Whatever gets you the performance you want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you tried going higher, or were you just working on the 4.2ghz step for now?


I tried going higher on current volts but wouldn't boot.

I've ended up going back to 4ghz now @ 1.18v.

@ 4.2 everything appeared stable but then I was getting a freeze after a while. Not sure what caused it though. Event viewer confused me as it didn't suggest anything apart from a program crash but no indication to program


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sepiashimmer*
> 
> I got the voltage for offset mode by subtracting the stock voltage and overclocked voltage but my CPU's Vcore is not dropping when it's speed is dropping. Do I need to disable C-States?


?
Speed and voltage will drop even in manual mode with C states, speedstep and Windows/OS setting lower power state.
Vcore isn't VID.

If you disable C states you will lose power saving and instead of running 10-15W idle you will run 30W+.


----------



## sepiashimmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> ?
> Speed and voltage will drop even in manual mode with C states, speedstep and Windows/OS setting lower power state.
> Vcore isn't VID.
> 
> If you disable C states you will lose power saving and instead of running 10-15W idle you will run 30W+.


Thank you for your reply and trying to help me. When I keep my CPU at stock, core voltage(in CPU-Z) drops to 0.799 when my processor's speed drops. But this is not happening when I overclock with manual mode or offset mode.


----------



## MattVonX

Hi guys,

I wonder if any of you guys can help me overclock my 4930k, right by just leaving everything auto i can overclock to 4.2 GHZ no issue, but i fancied trying to get 4.5 and i seem to have hit a brick wall, now i downloaded my motherboards software for a test and in windows i can manually set my max to 4.3 GHZ without changing anything else and it works fine, but i am not really a fan of the gigabyte software, so anyway i go into BIOS and to get it anywhere past 4.2 i have to change my VCORE to 1.4, which is quite a jump!, but this only allows me to go to 4.4 max, 4.5 just crashes on starting up windows. is there anything you think i am overlookings, i haven't changed anything other then VCORE in attempts are getting past the 4.2 barrier, i tried setting my ram to 1600 but that made no difference, i changed LLC to "extreme" which also did nothing, it just seems abit odd that it gets to 4.2 fine with 1.2, but needs massive jump in voltage to go up 100 mhz.

? this is my 4.2 setting

Any advise would be great.


----------



## sepiashimmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattVonX*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> I wonder if any of you guys can help me overclock my 4930k, right by just leaving everything auto i can overclock to 4.2 GHZ no issue, but i fancied trying to get 4.5 and i seem to have hit a brick wall, now i downloaded my motherboards software for a test and in windows i can manually set my max to 4.3 GHZ without changing anything else and it works fine, but i am not really a fan of the gigabyte software, so anyway i go into BIOS and to get it anywhere past 4.2 i have to change my VCORE to 1.4, which is quite a jump!, but this only allows me to go to 4.4 max, 4.5 just crashes on starting up windows. is there anything you think i am overlookings, i haven't changed anything other then VCORE in attempts are getting past the 4.2 barrier, i tried setting my ram to 1600 but that made no difference, i changed LLC to "extreme" which also did nothing, it just seems abit odd that it gets to 4.2 fine with 1.2, but needs massive jump in voltage to go up 100 mhz.
> 
> ? this is my 4.2 setting
> 
> Any advise would be great.


What is your VCCIN? It has to be +0.5 of Vcore.


----------



## MattVonX

Hmm i had a look in the bios for VCCIN and i couldn't find it, in cpu power there is VCORE and CPU PLL (which is 1.7)


----------



## sepiashimmer

Different motherboard manufacturers call them different things. I don't have any idea what CPU PLL is.

So you are saying you got 4.4 stable with 1.4 VCore? But not 4.5? Maybe that's the maximum you can get with that processor.


----------



## blaze2210

Input voltage / Ring Voltage / VCCIN / Eventual Input Voltage / vRin , they're all the same thing. Mobo manufacturers apparently just like making things difficult by not using a standard set of terms.


----------



## sepiashimmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Input voltage / Ring Voltage / VCCIN / Eventual Input Voltage / vRin , they're all the same thing. Mobo manufacturers apparently just like making things difficult by not using a standard set of terms.


Maybe we should start Change.org or some other petition to have standardized terms across every motherboard.


----------



## MattVonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sepiashimmer*
> 
> Different motherboard manufacturers call them different things. I don't have any idea what CPU PLL is.
> 
> So you are saying you got 4.4 stable with 1.4 VCore? But not 4.5? Maybe that's the maximum you can get with that processor.


it just seems abit odd it requires 0.2 VCORE to go up 200 mhz (technically 100 mhz, as i can boot with the 4.2 settings then use a program in windows to increase the multiplier it sits perfectly happy at 4.3 GHZ in windows, but won't boot at 4.3 if i set it in bios), i feel like the setting the VCORE all the way to 1.4 is just brute forcing it and i am missing a different setting


----------



## sepiashimmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattVonX*
> 
> it just seems abit odd it requires 0.2 VCORE to go up 200 mhz (technically 100 mhz, as i can boot with the 4.2 settings then use a program in windows to increase the multiplier it sits perfectly happy at 4.3 GHZ in windows, but won't boot at 4.3 if i set it in bios), i feel like the setting the VCORE all the way to 1.4 is just brute forcing it and i am missing a different setting


I get what you are saying. I felt that way too. Unfortunately I'm not very knowledgeable with overclocking. And I also don't have a good PSU, so it's a completely different issue for me.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sepiashimmer*
> 
> Thank you for your reply and trying to help me. When I keep my CPU at stock, core voltage(in CPU-Z) drops to 0.799 when my processor's speed drops. But this is not happening when I overclock with manual mode or offset mode.


CPUz reports total garbage VID. For me it drops there to 0.008V in latest version but it used to be stuck at full 1.23V VID or similar years ago. Don't use CPUz for anything really, it's quite useless, a simple overview app, that's it, often inaccurate.

Use HWiNFO as should be stated in the 1st (OP) post.

Haswell/DC has these voltages:

Vccin 1.5-2.0V
Vcore 1.0-1.4V
Vring 1.0-1.3V

Each mobo maker names stuff differently so just figure out which name corresponds to what.


----------



## paskowitz

It's been a while since I've kept up with Haswell overclocking. I assume [email protected] is pretty good? I've got all the power saving settings (C-States, voltage at static, etc) disabled in the BIOS but otherwise I haven't changed much outside of the Vcore. I did 4 hours of Intel XTU stress test and Asus Realbench. Should I do more?


----------



## MattVonX

Right i had abit of a breakthrough , i increased the bus speed to 125, and droped the multiplier and left everything on auto, so now it boots at 4.37 at 1.3vcore, but it doesn't seem to be doing any energy saving, the freq stays constant and the voltage (its set to auto which at the 4.2 settings would alter depending on load) now the temps are not much different about (66c to 71cish) gaming but odd none the less, does anyone know what the UNCORE or the VCCIN settings are for a GIGAByte X79-UD3 ? as for the life of me i not been able to find out to alter them in the bios. or any other ideas?


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paskowitz*
> 
> It's been a while since I've kept up with Haswell overclocking. I assume [email protected] is pretty good? I've got all the power saving settings (C-States, voltage at static, etc) disabled in the BIOS but otherwise I haven't changed much outside of the Vcore. I did 4 hours of Intel XTU stress test and Asus Realbench. Should I do more?


Yeah run 8h+ x265. 4h x264 is relatively easy to pass.


----------



## Minusorange

Back to tuning my Haswell, I think originally I had it 4.4ghz but over time it eventually started throwing up BSODs so I'm starting from scratch.

nvm I answered my own question through trial & error, safe mode not an option as I cannot run Hwinfo lol


----------



## greasemonky89

I wish i could even use bclk but anything past stock just locks up some good. But im trying to see how i can improve. Im thinking faster ram at least. Currently running 1600mhz lol. Been stable for a year so far @ 4.6ghz and 1.17vcore for the summer. In winter i crank it up to 4.8ghz @ 1.2vcore.


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greasemonky89*
> 
> I wish i could even use bclk but anything past stock just locks up some good. But im trying to see how i can improve. Im thinking faster ram at least. Currently running 1600mhz lol. Been stable for a year so far @ 4.6ghz and 1.17vcore for the summer. In winter i crank it up to 4.8ghz @ 1.2vcore.


You're lucky, 3 years later and I STILL cannot get it over 4.4ghz lol this time around I've even had to do a 0.1v increase on core to keep her stable


----------



## Jaybro

Hello everyone,
I wanted to get feedback on my 4670k @4.3 it's currently on air hyper 212 evo and I wanted to know where I should go at this point because I want to get it up to 4.5 at it's current voltage but no idea if it's possible with this chip as I was told my chip is really bad and the temps go to 55c-60c when gaming which is fine with me, but like I said I'd like to go maybe up to 4.5 or higher. My ram BSOD when I try to go up to 1866 or 2100 and my board is compatible with it so I guess that isn't anything have to buy better ram with higher speed. Other than that IBT + ADIA64 shown no BSODs or errors tmep goes up to 80c-87c on ADIA at times.

Rest of specs
mobo: Gigabyte Z97x SLI
12gb of ram 3x4gb G.skill DDR3 @ 1600mhz 11.11.11.28 cas
EVGA gtx 1060 SSC 6gb (not overclocked)
Antec 550w basiq plus


----------



## ksmb

...ive been tweaking my 4670K "couples" of times, at say the least......but NEVER (ever) got her to run like this.
(i bought the Corsair H80i....thats the answer









link to the "100% result" = http://www.userbenchmark.com/UserRun/4643254

my BIOS setup for nice 4,5Ghz SPEED=
VRIN : 2.0V
VCORE : 1.27V
UNCORE : 1.17V
UNCORE SPEED : 3,5Ghz....(most important of all [if you use a Haswell "K" CPU] except a good cpu cooler)
ALL C-STATES DISABLE EXCEPT EIST (you dont want you cpu running full speed 24/7)
TURBO : x45.x45.x45.x45 (enabled)
.............................................................................
CINEBENCH R15.038 = ~700 pts (multi CPU)

latest CPU-Z.............same single CPU scores as the al mighty i7 7700K







(7700 stock of course...still awesome


----------



## sepiashimmer

I keep getting 9C BSOD randomly(mostly while running Hand Brake). I've OC'd my G3258 to 4.4 GHz @ 1.350Vcore. Any help will be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## SgtRotty

Test your ram memtest86


----------



## emka

I have a 4790k and a gigabyte z97x gaming 3 rev 1.1 board, can anyone point me in the right direction into overclocking on this board? Thank you


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emka*
> 
> I have a 4790k and a gigabyte z97x gaming 3 rev 1.1 board, can anyone point me in the right direction into overclocking on this board? Thank you


Have you checked out the first post in this thread?


----------



## Imprezzion

Just bought a nice secondhand set with a 4770K and a MSI Z87 Mpower MAX.
Straight off the bat i can tell you i really REALLY don't like that MSI BIOS layout but yeah..

CPU was running hot as balls so i delidded it straight away with my trusty vice and liquid ultra which brought the temps on stock down to about 55-60c in prime95 avx small fft.

Well, the problem is.. i can't for the lvoe of god get any higher than like, 4.2-4.3ghz.. It needs like, 1.32v for that already and 4.5ghz is impossible to even as much as CPU-Z validate even on as much as 1.416v..
I tried a whole host of different cache ratios and voltages as well as mem speeds and voltages.. Nothing seems to help. It's just spitting out WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR one after another with any OC above 4.3Ghz..

Temps even on 1.416v don't exceed 75c stressed btw..

Is my CPU THAT bad or am i just doing something wrong here..


----------



## sakis_the_fraud

Hello!

I am relatively old to overclocking and watercooling but this new set that I got is driving me crazy!

First of all, all the parts of my rig are in the signature.

My main problem is that i own 2 different sets of ram, 2x 2x4GB, totalling to 16GB but 4dimms. In the "old" days, in such cases, we would give a little bit more voltage to the chipset in order to handle it, what do we do now? Raise a little bit the Ring/Uncore?

I have managed to get a stable OCCT run for 2h at stock speeds.



next goal was to go up to 4GHz, so I raised the multi to x40 and left CPU ring/uncore multi and voltage as it was.

Then i focused on vcore trying up until 1,25 (1,27 REAL, 0,05 steps) and 1,90 VCCIN (1,92 REAL-after 1,25vcore) with no stable settings.

And here are the questions!

1. how do I stop my mobo from overvolting?

2. what's going on and I can't stabilize it even at 4GHz?

thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## Imprezzion

First thing i seee is the fact that your running 1866mhz ram speed while one of the kits is only a 1600mhz kit. Could be part of the problem.. Run just 1600 9-9-9-24-1T with 1.5-1.55v in the RAM and try again.

Been playing with my 4770k for a few days now and it's still a terrible CPU but at least it shows potential for 4.4Ghz.
It just requires a HELL of a lot of voltage to do it..

Right now it's at least a couple of minutes Prime95 AVX small FFT stable at a whopping 1.376v vcore, 1.250v ring with x42 ring multi and 2.00v VCCIN. It will not for the love of it run 4.4Ghz at anything under 2.00v VCCIN and it will also not run any ring over x39 at anything under 1.20v..

I mean, i can cool it at these voltages.. barely.. hitting 78-79c max core temps under prime avx with Auto fanspeed on my triple noctua fan NH-D15S...
Long live a delid and Liquid Ultra.. If i didn't delid this thing it would've created a new sun by now at these voltages..

EDIT: Nevermind.. Another WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR crash even at 1.376v vcore on 4.4...

Back to 4.3 on 1.320v with 1:1 ring on 1.25v and back down to 1.90v vccin.. That seemed to run pretty well last time i tried it.. Temps dropped all the way to 72c as well lol.
I do actually plan to sell this CPU in working order once i find a better 4790k.. and not as a melted pile of sand so i really don't want to put even more vcore, like 1,40v, for 4.4ghz on this poor thing..


----------



## ksmb

PS... *Imprezzion*.....1:1 ratio (FORGET THAT)







HASWELL doesn't work so.....to get "STABLE & GREAT *REAL GAME* PERFORMANCE"...set your 4770K at 3.5ghz (ringbus/uncore)....PSS....and disable your Hyper-Threading & C-states.
last Tip..(i have the same RAM as you (DDR3 1600Mhz(Cas=9))...try: *1866Mhz at 9 10 9 28* ______Voltage = Auto (much better then "lock it". because the Mobo/Chip push "better" Voltage this way)...... pushing the RAM to 2133Mhz doesn't do any better.








1:1 Ratio (and high OC) on a Haswell (z87/z97) motherboard...you need a freaking Jet turbine who cool the CPU & Chip down.....he he

THIS TIME WITH TURBO DISABLED..........


----------



## Imprezzion

My own RAM is a handpicked 4x4GB Crucial Ballistix Elite kit running on 2133 9-10-10-21-120-1T @ 1.66v. Has been running that for years in my 3770K setup and it runs it fine on this 4770K.

I tried dropping the ring bus all the way to 35 but it's still very unstable above 4.3Ghz.

I did notice it's AVX(2) that kills it really fast.. I can't even pass a single LinX / IBT run on a voltage / clockspeed that otherwise seems stable.. I need as high as 1.312v vcore to even get LinX/IBT to run for like, an hour on 4.2Ghz (with the 2133C9 RAM, x42 ring @ 1.20v and VCCIN at 1.90)


----------



## Technodox

Can you please post your full SPD Data from the bios? Like full ram timings, I have a 2x8 1866 Kit, and would like to test out overclocking it, thanks.


----------



## ksmb

well. I Never idolized AMD (i admit that)....BUT this is so more important then many "gamers" (or tech nerds) think.......single core performance (as in smart-phones) is crucial....and just take a look at a 5 year old 4-core CPU against a brand new RYZEN 1700X and 1800X









the Haswell 4670K just destroy RYZEN *£350* 1700X & *£450* 1800X in single core...he he


----------



## ksmb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> My own RAM is a handpicked 4x4GB Crucial Ballistix Elite kit running on 2133 9-10-10-21-120-1T @ 1.66v. Has been running that for years in my 3770K setup and it runs it fine on this 4770K.
> 
> I tried dropping the ring bus all the way to 35 ......................)



i bought my RAM about 4-5 years ago...this:







[9 9 9 24. 1.5V)
the most cool thing if you buy great RAM from start...is for ex this (my "100" years old RAM have STILL one of the Best memory Latency i now talking against new DDR4.


ive been tweaking with both 4770K and 4790K, (so i know have much the ringbus/uncore do (on nearly all mobo brands)








¤ IF you need +1.3 VCORE (for that core-speed) you definite shall buy a better CPU AIO cooler (just a tip)....or you just have a got a really bad chip._____after i bought my H80i V2 (well.....its like day and night in Temps)


----------



## Imprezzion

Secondhand prices on these chips are pretty stable so I'll just keep buying and selling them one by one until I get a proper one..


----------



## watever44

I have an evga z97 motherboard and I am little bit loss in the parameter.

I have been running a stable 4.1ghz on my g3258 and was trying to push a bit more to see where it can go before I switch to a 4690k.

I realized that I can't run an Overclock when I disable the turbo and c-state.

I have an option called "non turbo ratio overide" that it's maximum value is 32.
The manual says that this is the ratio the cpu will have if turbo function is disabled. It's highest tested stable cpu ratio as labeled by intel

And with turbo enabled and C-State disabled or C1 eneable, it will run at 3.2 and turbo to 4.1. But won't stay at 4.1 all the time.

Does that mean, I can't overclock without the turbo option?

I would like to be able to test without having any variation in frequency or voltage before reenabling all theses options.


----------



## JackCY

You sound really confusing.

All I can say is that if you read the Haswell manual you will find that turbo has to be turned on for any OC to work at least on 4690K and the like. Dunno how G3258 has it I know some of these low ends have no turbo or something at all.
But overall whether the board has a turbo option or not and no matter what it says in UEFI, turbo has to be enabled for OC to work as UEFI is changing the turbo multiplier. Meaning with 4690K if I disable turbo my OC gets turned off and it will run base clock only. As well as beware of MCE and turn that off otherwise it may override your OC and run MCE clocks only.

All rest like C states and Windows settings are user configurable and to your preference.


----------



## Jaybro

Not really I mean turbo must be off for mine to overclock at all because it messes up the OC vcore but that could be because I have a 4670k and not a devil's canyon chip or mobo combination


----------



## BeeDeeEff

Just wanted to express my thanks to this post. Wanted to stave off an upgrade past coffee lake with my current i5-4670k haswell as I'm chasing high framerate in overwatch. De-lidded my cpu, upgraded to a NH-D15, and increased my stable overclock from 4.4ghz to 4.7ghz with lower idle/load temps than before (I had already hit a temperature wall at just 1.25V with stock tim and a 120mm AiO)

I still have some temperature headroom, but I'm running out of voltage headroom. I'm already at 1.42vcore / 2.05vrin, and it took me a day to find those stable settings along with my RAM running its XMP speed. Quite happy with the result. Might see if I can even do 4.8 at any safe voltage another time, but my board does NOT like base clock a single tick above stock, even with memory/uncore lowered.


----------



## d0mini

Hey guys! Quick question for anyone interested in answering it:

My 4790k runs 24/7 folding with 4.6GHz/4.5 uncore @ 1.324v/1.23v uncore - 1.85v VCCIN.

While it lasts for a good 10 hours or so, it crashes with a 0x124 error at the same voltages with 4.7GHz/4.5GHz uncore. Temperatures spiked at around 83C, generally in the 70s.

Does this mean I need more core voltage for 24/7 stability at 4.7GHz? Should I try increasing the input voltage (VCCIN), raising LLC (at auto right now) or anything else other than adding more voltage?









My CPU can do 4.6 at much less than 1.324v, I just lowered the multiplier on my 4.7GHz setting when it crashed a few times.
Any and all advice is greatly appreciated


----------



## Technodox

I'm certain its the uncore voltage. To be 200Mhz less than the core, it should be using the same voltage as the core. Plus, the uncore likes to generate alot of heat. You can raise its voltage, or lower the ratio to 4.3


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaybro*
> 
> Not really I mean turbo must be off for mine to overclock at all because it messes up the OC vcore but that could be because I have a 4670k and not a devil's canyon chip or mobo combination


4690K = 4670K and it doesn't matter what your UEFI says, turbo has to be enabled on the CPU for OC to work. Sure mobo makers will name it anything they want in UEFI and do all sorts of stupid things when it comes to UEFI settings. But CPU wise turbo is enabled for OC to work. Vcore again up to the UEFI mess.


----------



## Jaybro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> 4690K = 4670K and it doesn't matter what your UEFI says, turbo has to be enabled on the CPU for OC to work. Sure mobo makers will name it anything they want in UEFI and do all sorts of stupid things when it comes to UEFI settings. But CPU wise turbo is enabled for OC to work. Vcore again up to the UEFI mess.


Turbo boost will "disengage" if you have a manual overclock.
If you set your cpu to 4.5GHz it will do exactly that, no more, no less, depending of course, on the powersaving measures you have enabled like speedstep an the c-states.


----------



## JackCY

No it will not maybe on your board but per Intel datasheet specifications it will not and on my board it does work according to Intel specs too.
OC = setting Turbo clock, you disable turbo and you disable your OC obviously.

Of course on some boards the UEFIs are borked and don't follow the logic established by Intel, renamed stuff, different on/off for things than it actually is doing and so on.

It's all explained in these PDFs, there are multiple https://www.intel.com/content/dam/www/public/us/en/documents/datasheets/4th-gen-core-family-desktop-vol-2-datasheet.pdf


----------



## Jaybro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> No it will not maybe on your board but per Intel datasheet specifications it will not and on my board it does work according to Intel specs too.
> OC = setting Turbo clock, you disable turbo and you disable your OC obviously.
> 
> Of course on some boards the UEFIs are borked and don't follow the logic established by Intel, renamed stuff, different on/off for things than it actually is doing and so on.
> 
> It's all explained in these PDFs, there are multiple https://www.intel.com/content/dam/www/public/us/en/documents/datasheets/4th-gen-core-family-desktop-vol-2-datasheet.pdf


In reality you should turn the turbo features off if you configure a manual overclock as it will not allow you to correctly configure your chips stability. Voltage and multiplier settings will be adversely affected by allowing turbo features to remain enabled alongside a manual overclock. You'll never be able to correctly "tune" your overclock settings and determining stability will be nearly impossible.

I generally recommend either leaving the default turbo settings alone or configuring the overclock manually, not both. Even so, if you did overclock and leave turbo features enabled, they would still stay the same as they are so it's kind of pointless. Turbo settings can be tweaked as well, but it's a poor way to gain performance as your voltage and multiplier will be all over the place.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaybro*
> 
> Turbo boost will "disengage" if you have a manual overclock.
> If you set your cpu to 4.5GHz it will do exactly that, no more, no less, depending of course, on the powersaving measures you have enabled like speedstep an the c-states.


I'm running a 4670K and Turbo is, and always has been, enabled on my Z87 board. I'm definitely running a manual overclock, since I'm sitting at 4.6ghz in this pic (OC Genie only does 4.0 or 4.2).


----------



## d0mini

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Technodox*
> 
> I'm certain its the uncore voltage. To be 200Mhz less than the core, it should be using the same voltage as the core. Plus, the uncore likes to generate alot of heat. You can raise its voltage, or lower the ratio to 4.3


Hey, thanks for the feedback







This is the first I've heard of uncore voltage being tied so heavily to CPU core clockspeed and voltage. Have you got a source for this? I'm curious more than anything!

So does lowering the multiplier to 46 (only 100mhz higher than the uncore) while not touching the vcore from 1.324v lower the required uncore voltage when compared to having the multiplier at 47? I guess that if raising the core clock puts more stress on the uncore, lowering the core clock to see if the uncore is causing crashes doesn't really work.

I think to properly test your suggestion I will leave voltages as-is, lower my uncore to x40 and fold away until I see a crash, or indeed don't.


----------



## Technodox

for my 4790k its at 40x uncore with 1.100v,

I have no sources but my own trial and errors with overclocking. I think with the voltage you posted about the uncore, it can run at about 44-43.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaybro*
> 
> In reality you should turn the turbo features off if you configure a manual overclock as it will not allow you to correctly configure your chips stability. Voltage and multiplier settings will be adversely affected by allowing turbo features to remain enabled alongside a manual overclock. You'll never be able to correctly "tune" your overclock settings and determining stability will be nearly impossible.
> 
> I generally recommend either leaving the default turbo settings alone or configuring the overclock manually, not both. Even so, if you did overclock and leave turbo features enabled, they would still stay the same as they are so it's kind of pointless. Turbo settings can be tweaked as well, but it's a poor way to gain performance as your voltage and multiplier will be all over the place.


Read the Intel PDFs, you're just saying nonsense. Or dig out my post history, I've definitely posted this years ago where the Turbo and Power limits are in the PDFs on what page.
It doesn't matter what it says in your weird UEFI whether it visually says turbo ON or OFF, for the CPU turbo is enabled and OC any OC is set via changing the turbo multiplier. You literally cannot set any OC and will run base clock if you disable turbo.

There is no problem with turbo being enabled, voltage can be locked but that's quite pointless waste and clocks can be locked either within UEFI or set in Windows to run at max power state. The CPU literally runs OC clock or is gated to off with C states etc. if you want. Stability testing problems? None with any of the configs.

Read the HW and DC guides, most questions are answered there.

---

Core vs Uncore, set Uncore to 40x live happily ever after. Try keep Uncore <= Core clock. Other than that it doesn't matter if you lower this or that the voltage for Uncore stability will be quite the same. Also heat generated by Uncore is low, if "any". Lowering Vccin is noticeable, Uncore... I didn't notice.


----------



## d0mini

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Technodox*
> 
> for my 4790k its at 40x uncore with 1.100v,
> 
> I have no sources but my own trial and errors with overclocking. I think with the voltage you posted about the uncore, it can run at about 44-43.


Well, I appreciate your experience then. Thank you


----------



## Imprezzion

I need a better CPU..

This 4770K (delidded) can not run anything above 4.3Ghz for the life of it.

It already needs 1.320v for 4.3Ghz and anything above that needs WAY more..
I run 4.3Ghz @ 1.320v with 4Ghz uncore @ 1.2v and 2.0v VCCIN (any less VCCIN gives me WHEA errors) and this is 100% stable with 72c hottest core max in Prime95 AVX.

Do you guys think some random secondhand 4790K would be a good option lol. My board is plenty capable. (MSI MPower Max Z87).


----------



## BeeDeeEff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> This 4770K (delidded) can not run anything above 4.3Ghz for the life of it.
> 
> It already needs 1.320v for 4.3Ghz and anything above that needs WAY more..
> I run 4.3Ghz @ 1.320v with 4Ghz uncore @ 1.2v and 2.0v VCCIN (any less VCCIN gives me WHEA errors) and this is 100% stable with 72c hottest core max in Prime95 AVX.


What are your temps using the x264 stressing program linked in the original post? Also what about setting your uncore back to stock (3.5ghz)?


----------



## Imprezzion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeeDeeEff*
> 
> What are your temps using the x264 stressing program linked in the original post? Also what about setting your uncore back to stock (3.5ghz)?


I'll run it now. After about 30% it's running at 58-63-62-57 peak for the cores.

And I did try to clock the CPU with stock uncore and even with 1333CL9 memory and only 1 DIMM in it but it didn't matter anything for stability. 4.5Ghz with everything else on stock / auto will not boot with anything less than 1.36v and stability only begins to show at 1.40v+

I'm not sure if it's the board or the CPU but this board is a very high-end board which is well respected. I bought it as a set with 16GB of HyperX Beast and the previous owner had never delidded or overclocked the CPU or even run XMP on the RAM. I got this set SO dirt cheap i had to try it









I tried 2 BIOS's as well since the board has dual BIOS. A very old one like, 1-2 versions above the factory BIOS and the very latest. Made zero difference.

I was thinking about just selling this CPU and getting a random secondhand 4770K or 4790K.. Or just waiting for a few weeks / months till the 8xxx become available secondhand and scoring me a 6700K/7700K. Which would require me to get DDR4. Which is a shame since this is handpicked 2133Mhz C9 / 2400Mhz C10 DDR3


----------



## BeeDeeEff

May just be the silicon then.

Have you tried slightly bumping up the IO Analog, IO digital offsets yet? +0.1V or less?
What about turning off hyperthreading (if your mobo has the option)?


----------



## Imprezzion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeeDeeEff*
> 
> May just be the silicon then.
> 
> Have you tried slightly bumping up the IO Analog, IO digital offsets yet? +0.1V or less?
> What about turning off hyperthreading (if your mobo has the option)?


I can try to bump them a little. I do run +0.050 on the SA for my RAM speed.

I can turn off HT but why would i







It's meant as a gaming system and games like BF1 and Fallout 4 and such will use all 8 cores / threads.


----------



## JackCY

Fallout 4, 8 threads, let me laugh








BF1 sure.

Bethesda's outdated engine is so broken it's ridiculous.


----------



## Imprezzion

With the amount of mods i use and iNumHWThreads=4 it will pretty much max them out.
I'll need the other threads for any other background processes lol.

And BF1 is just.. maxing everything regardless


----------



## JackCY

Yeah well mods, even Morrowind will crawl









There is no point in buying a 4 core CPU in 2017. Definitely not new.
8400-8700K, wait for them to have enough supply or Ryzen for the budget oriented 1600-1700X with an upgrade path later.


----------



## Imprezzion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Yeah well mods, even Morrowind will crawl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no point in buying a 4 core CPU in 2017. Definitely not new.
> 8400-8700K, wait for them to have enough supply or Ryzen for the budget oriented 1600-1700X with an upgrade path later.


I was thinking of either getting a 8600K or a 6700K/7700K secondhand.. Which would be a better option..


----------



## 21Dante

6700/7700 is not a better option than 8600.
6 cores are better than 8 threads.


----------



## JackCY

If you have a board for SL/KL and some low end CPU then sure scoring a 7700K is not bad. Otherwise it's a waste to invest into that platform.
The 8 series from Intel is what 5 series should have been, they have just been stalling since Haswell and core wise it's all the same since Haswell just different clocks and tiny tweaks. Haswell is actually faster in certain things but never went that high on clocks. BW is also faster in other things because of L4 cache. SL/KL is a milking stop gap while they perfect the manufacturing process.
DC = HW, miling
BW = useless for most, first on a node, poor manufacturing and won't clock
SL = KL a tweaked HW with higher clocks
CL = KL + 2 cores.

That's how I see it. Just minor tweaks, the last small step they made was from IB to HW. Since then it's all about higher stock clock and tiny tweaks. Core is done IMHO and they are making something else, especially now that AMD is stomping them again. If Intel didn't have the best fab in the world just for themselves they would actually try and innovate architecture wise, they milk the arch. to pay for fab.

If you can get an 8400 to run at all core turbo clock it will stomp the 7700K. But the base clock on it is awful so that Intel can sell dynamically what ever scraps they want under the 8400 name.


----------



## Gdourado

Hi, how are you?

How much IPC difference is there between the 3770k and the 4770k?
Also, does the 4770k usually clock higher?

Thank you.
Cheers


----------



## Imprezzion

3770K @ 4.8 equals my 4770K @ 4.3 so. A fair bit. And I can run much higher RAM frequencies on the 4770K.

4770K are terrible clockers though. 4790K is much much better in terms of raw clocking speeds and I'm getting one as soon as I see one locally.

Btw guys, my 4770K is hitting a wall and in can't find out why. First of all, It's delidded with CLU but had this wall before delidding as well.

K so, I'm running 4.3Ghz core 4Ghz ring @ 1,312v core, 2v VCCIN and 1.2v bus. This is stable. High voltages, and it needs it, but it's stable. Temps are around 65-69c in Prime AVX and 58-61c in x264.

Now, if I go back to stock bus and 1600Mhz RAM and I try 4.5Ghz, I can set any voltage as high as I want but it will instantly BSOD with a WHEA error. I tried as high as 1.45v vcore, 1.30v bus even tho it's @ 3.5Ghz, and 2.1v VCCIN. Also upped all of the I/O voltages 0.050, no difference.

I can cool up to 1.488v no problem. On 1.44v it hit about 85c in Prime AVX and 72c in x264. But that's with fans @ 62.5%.

Why doesn't more voltage make ANY difference.. Like, 1.46v should make at least a difference over 1.338v but it doesn't.. Where is this wall coming from.

The only thing that seems to help, and is also needed on 4.3 to run it, is VCCIN voltage. But how high can I go on that? I'm running 2.000v on 4.3, any less will give the same BSODs. How much higher can I go for like, 4.5Ghz? Doesn't have to be 24/7 I just wanna test it and see whether it works or not.


----------



## JackCY

Each technology has it's limits and HW has them relatively low compared to previous SB/IB. IB is old and shrunk but HW is more complex without improved tech/hardware. DC has both and as such clocks a bit higher. Same thing with BW/SL/KL/CL, it takes them time to optimize the node and architecture for it.

DC does around 4.5-4.6 on average. There is not much difference for gaming between 2600K and 8700K even. The improvement while Intel is in limbo is close to none between generations and they've spawned many, one like the other, just a new name.


----------



## Imprezzion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Each technology has it's limits and HW has them relatively low compared to previous SB/IB. IB is old and shrunk but HW is more complex without improved tech/hardware. DC has both and as such clocks a bit higher. Same thing with BW/SL/KL/CL, it takes them time to optimize the node and architecture for it.
> 
> DC does around 4.5-4.6 on average. There is not much difference for gaming between 2600K and 8700K even. The improvement while Intel is in limbo is close to none between generations and they've spawned many, one like the other, just a new name.


Well, i got it sort of stable at 4.5Ghz lol.. I got a H115i in push-pull which dropped my temps over 10c so I decided to YOLO the voltage and see what it takes to actually run 4.5Ghz "stable".

I am now running:
Core Ratio: x45
Ring Ratio: x40
Baseclock: 100
CPU Voltage: Adaptive - 1.380v.
LLC: Auto
CPU Input Voltage (VCCIN): 2.00v
CPU Ring Voltage: 1.200v
SA and I/O +0.050v
RAM: 4x 4GB DIMM's @ 2133Mhz 9-10-10-21-120-1T timings @ 1.695v
*EIST - Turbo - Enhanced Turbo - C1E - C-States - TinyLake: Enabled*

Runs x264 stress 20 loops in the low 60's and games in the mid 50's.

Normal load vCore = 1.400-1.408v and a high load vCore = 1.408-1.416v.

*Prime 27.9 Small FFT AVX stresstest pushes this up to 1.544v which really scares me a LOT honestly. It only runs at about 86c but still. That's.. WAY too high to be safe even short term. Can this high of an AVX voltage happen in real life scenario's when all I do is game, watch movies / youtube and 2D CAD draw?*

It does seem stable now. x264 passed 20 loops and games run perfectly fine so far.

On fixed voltage 1.408v will still BSOD in Prime 27.9 Small FFT with the same WHEA BSOD i get all the time with AVX as soon as I go above 4.2Ghz unless i run 1.45v+..

I REALLY hate the AVX voltage increase but my board cannot disable it unless I run a Fixed voltage. I can do this but that will cost me both my energy saving and will run it at 1.408v 24/7. That doesn't seem like a good idea either..


----------



## Unknownm

2200mhz is weird. rtl @ 43 would normally drop bandwidth 10gb but when the timings are tighter it seems to work. Not tested in prime95 but better than 2133


----------



## Imprezzion

Hmm.. Interesting..

According to most OC guides SA and I/O voltages have a lot of room and need to be adjusted quite a lot for 4x DIMM's on 2133+.

And I also took my PLL control and such off of Auto and gave my CPU a lot higher switching freq of 500Mhz. This combined seems to have had a HUGE impact on my stability and I can actually run AVX Prime95 27.9 now on 4.5Ghz whereas before it would BSOD in mere seconds.

OK, it's a lot of volts. And it's hot. Kind of. But working!

SA and both I/O are at +0.100 now, vcore at 1.390v (fixed for now) which results in 1.424v (AVX) load.

Cache is still @ 4Ghz 1.20v. No need for more.

Oh well. Time to start lowering vcore and when I find the sweet spot time to test with all energy savings enabled.


----------



## Unknownm

hey guys can't find much information about these options. Just wondering how they benefit for overclocking


----------



## Imprezzion

They don't. They are specifically for RAM and even for RAM OC these settings aren't very useful.

EDIT: I still can't run ANY power saving or downclocking / EIST / C-States. Even with super high switching frequencies and higher than fixed base voltage it will still randomly give totally random BSOD's. Just had a IRQL one for example and yesterday a MEMORY_MANAGEMENT one.. So far (don't pin me on this) i haven't had any BSOD's under normal load with Fixed voltage and clockspeeds..

Going to keep it at fixed for a day or 2 even tho it's running 1.416-1.424v fixed now.. See if the BSOD's return on Fixed..

EDIT: Sod it.. It still BSOD'd after about 6-8 hours..

Back to testing..


----------



## JackCY

Don't use adaptive voltage OMG. Of course you will get nuts auto voltage with that during AVX









Just run 4.4GHz probably at much lower voltages. Or do something like 4.5-5-4-4 etc. but with your adaptive going nuts so much with AVX who the hell knows how well it deals with per core OC.


----------



## Imprezzion

Problem with this chip is, it will do 4.3Ghz @ 1.272v non AVX and 1.304v AVX all day long in any Prime or whatever stresstest

However, keeping the other voltages the same as the 4.3 setting and just going to 4.4Ghz requires a massive vcore boost to 1.424v to even run sort of stable. 4.5Ghz seems totally unobtainable. It will run x264 for 5 loops or run games a few hours on 1.424v but will inevitably BSOD anyway.. (Always a WHEA).

Man Haswell is a disaster to OC compared to my 3770K. That thing delidded ran 4.8Ghz effortlessly on 1.384v with offset voltage and all c-states and eist enabled.. Really pushing it I could get 5.1Ghz @ 1.488v 100% stable and validated. Man I miss it.. Should've never sold it... I'm genuinely considering selling this setup and getting another 3770K. Or even a x79 4820k or 4930k..

Luckily this system is only temporary till DDR4 drops to a normal price level and I can score me a 5820K, 6800K, 7700K or 8600K setup. Whichever I happen to come across locally..


----------



## d0mini

Hey Haswell and Devil's Canyon owners! I've used this thread a lot but I don't think I ever posted in it. I felt like this was something I needed to write though, even if the Z87/Z97 platform is getting fairly old now.

I ran my [email protected] GHz, 1.3v ever since I first overclocked it. I've used everything from a dedicated 240mm H220x AIO to a noctua NH-U12S. All of them only ever managed to hit 4.7, 4.8 was a wall. I delidded when I went to an NCASE M1 to keep temps low enough to keep running 4.7, the cooling wasn't good enough for me to try going higher. Maybe if it had been, I'd have seen the previously insurmountable 4.8GHz was now somehow very achievable. Who knows.

*EDIT* I have since found the reason for the increase in overclocking potential to be from an updated microcode, not from improved cooling. *EDIT*

Fast forward to today where I've just finished putting together a custom loop with 960mm² of surface area, and I've just managed to get 5GHz stable. Granted 1.47v is a Lot, but it works, and temperatures are peaking at 80C so the only real concern is high amperage. I also managed to get 4.9GHz stable at 1.36v, and 4.8 stable where 4.7 had been stable originally at 1.3v.

Proof of 5GHz stability:


Also here's 60 hours of folding at 4.9GHz:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







I'm not posting this to get it validated on darkwizzie's sheet, I know he's not updating this one any more. I'm showing it to let people know that custom loops can really make a difference with these chips, especially when coupled with a delid. If someone had told me my CPU was capable of 5GHz a month ago with better cooling, I wouldn't have believed them.

Considering the platform's age, I'm gonna run this thing at high volts to keep up with the latest CPUs. And if it degrades, well... there's always upgrading!









*TL;DR:* a delid and a custom watercooling loop allowed me to get 5GHz stable on my 4790k where before I could only get 4.7. Maybe it could for you, too.

*EDIT* Not from those improvements, but from updated microcode! *EDIT*


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d0mini*
> 
> Hey Haswell and Devil's Canyon owners! I've used this thread a lot but I don't think I ever posted in it. I felt like this was something I needed to write though, even if the Z87/Z97 platform is getting fairly old now.
> 
> I ran my [email protected] GHz, 1.3v ever since I first overclocked it. I've used everything from a dedicated 240mm H220x AIO to a noctua NH-U12S. All of them only ever managed to hit 4.7, 4.8 was a wall. I delidded when I went to an NCASE M1 to keep temps low enough to keep running 4.7, the cooling wasn't good enough for me to try going higher. Maybe if it had been, I'd have seen the previously insurmountable 4.8GHz was now somehow very achievable. Who knows.
> 
> Fast forward to today where I've just finished putting together a custom loop with 960mm² of surface area, and I've just managed to get 5GHz stable. Granted 1.47v is a Lot, but it works, and temperatures are peaking at 80C so the only real concern is high amperage. I also managed to get 4.9GHz stable at 1.36v, and 4.8 stable where 4.7 had been stable originally at 1.3v.
> 
> Proof of 5GHz stability:
> 
> 
> Also here's 60 hours of folding at 4.9GHz:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not posting this to get it validated on darkwizzie's sheet, I know he's not updating this one any more. I'm showing it to let people know that custom loops can really make a difference with these chips, especially when coupled with a delid. If someone had told me my CPU was capable of 5GHz a month ago with better cooling, I wouldn't have believed them.
> 
> Considering the platform's age, I'm gonna run this thing at high volts to keep up with the latest CPUs. And if it degrades, well... there's always upgrading!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *TL;DR:* a delid and a custom watercooling loop allowed me to get 5GHz stable on my 4790k where before I could only get 4.7. Maybe it could for you, too.


Nice results. I will have to take a closer look at your settings later since I'm on mobile. Currently in the same situation as you. My delidded 4790K with a Noctua D15 only manages 4.7ghz at 1.32v. I'm not temp limited though so maybe it is a wall. I've tried 4.8ghz all the way to 1.4v but I still crash in x264. Hopefully my system would be under water soon. Then I'll try OC-ing again.


----------



## d0mini

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *d0mini*
> 
> I ran my [email protected] GHz, 1.3v ever since I first overclocked it. I've used everything from a dedicated 240mm H220x AIO to a noctua NH-U12S. All of them only ever managed to hit 4.7, 4.8 was a wall. I delidded when I went to an NCASE M1 to keep temps low enough to keep running 4.7, the cooling wasn't good enough for me to try going higher. Maybe if it had been, I'd have seen the previously insurmountable 4.8GHz was now somehow very achievable. Who knows.
> 
> *TL;DR:* a delid and a custom watercooling loop allowed me to get 5GHz stable on my 4790k where before I could only get 4.7. Maybe it could for you, too.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice results. I will have to take a closer look at your settings later since I'm on mobile. Currently in the same situation as you. My delidded 4790K with a Noctua D15 only manages 4.7ghz at 1.32v. I'm not temp limited though so maybe it is a wall. I've tried 4.8ghz all the way to 1.4v but I still crash in x264. Hopefully my system would be under water soon. Then I'll try OC-ing again.
Click to expand...

Hey man, thanks







Those are very similar settings to what I had! I don't really fully understand how this extra headroom just jumped out at me, but it must be a combination of the delid and solid cooling. I had the chip delidded in my M1 for maybe half a year or more, I never found it to have more headroom. I must have tried testing it, probably not too well considering I had finals. It was hooked up to a 240mm radiator, shared with the GPU. Sure when both were under load cooling was tight, but when just stressing the CPU, a 240mm rad should have been enough to give decent temps for stressing. Maybe not good enough!

It quite literally behaves like a different CPU in comparison to the last time I sat down and really tried overclocking, which did happen to be before it was delidded. I guess the only way to know for sure whether it's the watercooling loop or not is to take it out and put it under an AIO or a tower cooler again. I won't be doing that in the forseeable future.









Important settings for if you're still on mobile:

VCCIN: 2.07 set in BIOS, 2.09/2.1 in software.
VCORE: 1.472v in software.
Cache: 3GHz
Cache Voltage: ~1.31v

I didn't mess with LLC or any of the RAM related voltages, just the ones above.


----------



## JackCY

That's some insane voltage and low clock Ring. That thing is cooking even after delid and water in 80C+, such torture


----------



## blaze2210

I want to get some input on a potential purchase. There's an "untested" 4790K posted locally for a low price, but it looks to have a couple potentially serious scratches in the PCB. Do you guys think that these scratches might be ok, or are they in a place where there would be important traces? The scratches are in the top-right corner.


----------



## d0mini

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> That's some insane voltage and low clock Ring. That thing is cooking even after delid and water in 80C+, such torture


Haha, well I'm thinking of upgrading soonish anyway so... why not? It's the stress tests that are most dangerous, games don't pull nearly as much amps.







I'm working on getting 4GHz on the cache frequency, it's gonna take around 1.45v cache voltage to do it. Just thought I'd mention it so you can cringe even more


----------



## JackCY

Well Ring runs under 1.2V and over 4GHz, so your Ring is either trash or overvolted for who knows what.







Even stock it's around 4GHz and low volts.


----------



## d0mini

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Well Ring runs under 1.2V and over 4GHz, so your Ring is either trash or overvolted for who knows what.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even stock it's around 4GHz and low volts.


I'm not sure I fully understand you, but I'll try replying anyways.









There's a relationship between core and cache - for getting 5GHz stable, my cache requires a lot more voltage than it would otherwise. For example, with [email protected] 1.36v, I can have the [email protected] with 1.3v cache voltage without problems.

So my response to you is... Yes! It is overvolted, and the reason is that it has to be to get 5GHz core/4GHz cache stable.









I'm just seeing what's possible. This is OCN, I thought everyone was all about pushing their systems to the limit! I come here for instant gratification and group reinforcement, not cautionary yet constructive criticism...!


----------



## JackCY

It sure can help with Ring stability to volt it high, but having 5GHz core and under 4GHz ring will worsen performance a bit. Something like 4.2GHz ring would be fine and most chips can do it. I've tried the high ring voltage route but from my experience it's better to raise Vcore to get proper stability than to fake force it somehow with Vring. Chips differ though.


----------



## Unknownm

How does one find ring stability and voltage?

Personally for voltage I set AUTO voltage with current ring overclock. 42x says 1.280v with auto so little undervolt and its 1.260v

How about stability?

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shweller

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> How does one find ring stability and voltage?
> 
> Personally for voltage I set AUTO voltage with current ring overclock. 42x says 1.280v with auto so little undervolt and its 1.260v
> 
> How about stability?
> 
> Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


I have been running my 4670k overclocked for the past 4 years. Between x44-46 on the multiplier with voltage set to auto. The only time use manual voltage is when stress testing the cpu. Voltage is between 1.2 to 1.35 in auto as long as your cooling solution's adequate your over clock will be sustained by using Auto on your overclock.


----------



## Technodox

for ring its a simple formula for the 4790k which I think holds true from most of those, but the 4690k may be different, in that it has 6MB cache.

44 core, 42 ring = same voltage 42 core, 40 ring= same voltage 46 core, 44 ring = same voltage

and the core to ring ratio doesnt matter, once you have the core voltage, the ring is the same voltage -200Mhz, can be used in any combination.


----------



## SgtRotty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Technodox*
> 
> for ring its a simple formula for the 4790k which I think holds true from most of those, but the 4690k may be different, in that it has 6MB cache.
> 
> 44 core, 42 ring = same voltage 42 core, 40 ring= same voltage 46 core, 44 ring = same voltage
> 
> and the core to ring ratio doesnt matter, once you have the core voltage, the ring is the same voltage -200Mhz, can be used in any combination.


I have found that mine is 300mhz difference,same volts


----------



## d0mini

I made a post here not too long ago about how better cooling gave me better overclocking results. I've since realised it was in fact down to me changing my BIOS' microcode from 19 to the latest (22, released in 2017).

The water cooling loop and delid had very little to do with it. With the newer microcode an extra 100 MHz requires roughly 0.04v less than it otherwise would: 4.8ghz needs 1.3 instead of 1.34, 4.9 1.36 instead of 1.4, etc.

I cannot recommend enough that anyone still actively overclocking their haswell CPUs try updating their microcode. It's very easy and can be done through the tool and instructions in this guide: https://www.win-raid.com/t154f16-Tool-Guide-News-quot-UEFI-BIOS-Updater-quot-UBU.html

You'll need to download MMTool.exe and put it into the folder with the UBU.bat file. A copy can be found here under the link MMTool (aptio 5): http://voltground.com/haven/threads/13/

Flashing your modded BIOS must be done through USB BIOS Flashback on ASUS boards, or some other similar method for others to get around safety checks. Obviously I'm not responsible if you damage your hardware/brick your motherboard.

That being said, if anyone tries this and gets similar results, please say! I haven't seen this posted at all and I suspect that's because people lost interest in testing microcode when Haswell left the CPU limelight. Happy overclocking!


----------



## Unknownm

what's with 19 being best overclocker? I did this so do I just flash the BIOS is there a chance it will brick?

Also could you update others like LAN/NVMe/RAID/GOP chances of those bricking?


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d0mini*
> 
> I made a post here not too long ago about how better cooling gave me better over locking results. I've since realised it was in fact down to me changing my BIOS' microcode from 19 to the latest (I think 22, the one released in 2017).
> 
> The water cooling loop and delis had very little to do with it. With the newer microcode an extra 100 MHz requires roughly 0.04v less than it otherwise would: 4.8ghz needs 1.3 instead of 1.34, 4.9 1.36 instead of 1.4, etc.
> 
> I cannot recommend enough that anyone still actively overclocking their has well CPUs try updating their microcode. It's very easy and can be done through he tool and instructions in this guide: https://www.win-raid.com/t154f16-Tool-Guide-News-quot-UEFI-BIOS-Updater-quot-UBU.html
> 
> You'll need to download MMTool.exe and put it into the folder with the UBU.bat file. A copy can be found here under the link MMTool (aptio 5): http://voltground.com/haven/threads/13/
> 
> Flashing your modded BIOS must be done through USB BIOS Falshback on ASUS boards, or some other similar method for others to get around safety checks. Obviously I'm not responsible if you damage your hardware/brick your motherboard.
> 
> That being said, if anyone tries this and gets similar results, please say! I haven't seen this posted at all and I suspect that's because people lost interest in testing microcode when Haswell left the CPU limelight. Happy overclocking!


Thanks. I updated to 22 microcode some time ago, but I don't think I checked to see if I could lower volts, just that it was still stable. I will have to try it.


----------



## Unknownm

I just updated everything besides my iGPU. I could flash the BIOS through mflash (BIOS) and everything works fine. RAID updated and CPU microcode updated







Now 4600Mhz NEEDS 1.360v++ to be stable prime95. I'm 4600Mhz with 1.30v, lets see if it passes prime95

EDIT: Nothing. BSOD right away like nothing changed. However everything else got updated so thanks REP+


----------



## d0mini

Hey guys, happy you're all trying it and glad you're at least happy with the updated modules even if it didn't help with overclocking! I guess before 22 came out, 19 was the best for overclocking, and that's why it has that message. My board had 19 on its BIOS as standard so for me at least 22 is far superior.

I also updated all my other BIOS modules without any issues, there's always a chance of bricking your board with a BIOS flash but it shouldn't be any greater than usual after using this tool, it seems pretty safe to me. If it's not giving everyone better results then maybe microcode benefits aren't as straightforward as I was hoping.

For me it is very obvious. I flashed back to microcode 19 and couldn't get 4.9GHz stable at 1.36 volts, crashed in x264 immediately. With 22 back in it can run all night.


----------



## d0mini

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> Thanks. I updated to 22 microcode some time ago, but I don't think I checked to see if I could lower volts, just that it was still stable. I will have to try it.


That's exactly what I did, I hope you get similar results!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> I just updated everything besides my iGPU. I could flash the BIOS through mflash (BIOS) and everything works fine. RAID updated and CPU microcode updated
> 
> Now 4600Mhz NEEDS 1.360v++ to be stable prime95. I'm 4600Mhz with 1.30v, lets see if it passes prime95
> 
> EDIT: Nothing. BSOD right away like nothing changed. However everything else got updated so thanks REP+


Going from 1.36v or higher to 1.3v is quite the jump, even with my findings that wouldn't be stable. I'd instead see if it's stable at 1.32-1.34v (or roughly 0.04v less than what you needed before). You could also try seeing if 4.7GHz boots/is more stable with 1.36v.

I'd use the real-world x264 stability test linked to in the OP over prime95. AVX version or not, passing it never seemed to ensure stability in intensive games for me. Stability in x264 means stable games/video editing.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d0mini*
> 
> I made a post here not too long ago about how better cooling gave me better over locking results. I've since realised it was in fact down to me changing my BIOS' microcode from 19 to the latest (I think 22, the one released in 2017).
> 
> The water cooling loop and delid had very little to do with it. With the newer microcode an extra 100 MHz requires roughly 0.04v less than it otherwise would: 4.8ghz needs 1.3 instead of 1.34, 4.9 1.36 instead of 1.4, etc.
> 
> I cannot recommend enough that anyone still actively overclocking their haswell CPUs try updating their microcode. It's very easy and can be done through the tool and instructions in this guide: https://www.win-raid.com/t154f16-Tool-Guide-News-quot-UEFI-BIOS-Updater-quot-UBU.html
> 
> You'll need to download MMTool.exe and put it into the folder with the UBU.bat file. A copy can be found here under the link MMTool (aptio 5): http://voltground.com/haven/threads/13/
> 
> Flashing your modded BIOS must be done through USB BIOS Falshback on ASUS boards, or some other similar method for others to get around safety checks. Obviously I'm not responsible if you damage your hardware/brick your motherboard.
> 
> That being said, if anyone tries this and gets similar results, please say! I haven't seen this posted at all and I suspect that's because people lost interest in testing microcode when Haswell left the CPU limelight. Happy overclocking!


All this sounds very interesting but after I've read the instructions (on the links), I got a bit discouraged...

So I will wait to see what others say about this procedure.

@GeneO, @Unknownm, looking forward to your results.

@aerotracks, @JackCY, what is your opinion?

Thank you.


----------



## d0mini

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> All this sounds very interesting but after I've read the instructions (on the links), I got a bit discouraged...
> 
> So I will wait to see what others say about this procedure.
> 
> @GeneO, @Unknownm, looking forward to your results.
> 
> @aerotracks, @JackCY, what is your opinion?
> 
> Thank you.


Hey, no problem.







All I can say is I messed around with this tool a lot and never bricked my board. In addition to that, Fernando's forum is an incredible place with some seriously knowledgeable people putting their knowledge and content there. The updated modules have run flawlessly for months and honestly I didn't notice any differences until now with this microcode/overclocking relationship. I too am looking forward to what people find! It was exciting for me discovering this, I really hope I can share that excitement.

The microcode affecting my overclock potential really is entirely reproducible for me. I'm not sure exactly how I could give proof, except to show that 4.9GHz/5GHz is possible for me now where it wasn't before. You'll just have to take me on my word that the tests fail when I change microcode... Unless I made a very long video showing flashing the BIOS twice and subsequent tests


----------



## gonX

Hey guys, if some of you are willing to help out getting my 4770k stable at 4.5GHz I'd be forever grateful:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1642980/cant-get-4770k-4-5ghz-stable-in-x264-for-4-hours/0_100

I also did the manual update of my UEFI. I'm still only on the "best overclocking" microcode. You guys are reporting better results on microcode 22 so do you think updating microcode would help get my CPU stable?


----------



## d0mini

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> Hey guys, if some of you are willing to help out getting my 4770k stable at 4.5GHz I'd be forever grateful:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1642980/cant-get-4770k-4-5ghz-stable-in-x264-for-4-hours/0_100
> 
> I also did the manual update of my UEFI. I'm still only on the "best overclocking" microcode. You guys are reporting better results on microcode 22 so do you think updating microcode would help get my CPU stable?


Hey! It's still being tested. From my experience, yes, microcode 22 is a definite improvement over 19. But I'm just one person, hopefully others will have the time to test this for themselves and give their feedback. If you want to try, I say it's worth giving it a go. Tell us how it goes!


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d0mini*
> 
> Hey! It's still being tested. From my experience, yes, microcode 22 is a definite improvement over 19. But I'm just one person, hopefully others will have the time to test this for themselves and give their feedback. If you want to try, I say it's worth giving it a go. Tell us how it goes!


Alright, just figured they knew best with the "best overclocking". I actually spent 10-20 minutes looking around for answers a few days ago but didn't get anything certain.

/e: apparently Windows updates it anyway, but not to the latest it would seem. If you check 'HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\HARDWARE\DESCRIPTION\System\CentralProcessor\0' in the registry you should be able to see a "Update Revision" which is the one Windows updates it to. Mine says 1e (decimal 30) compared to the "previous update revision" which says 19 (decimal 25). Upgrading to 22 should give me 22 (decimal 34) in "previous" and no update from Windows.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> Alright, just figured they knew best with the "best overclocking". I actually spent 10-20 minutes looking around for answers a few days ago but didn't get anything certain.
> 
> /e: apparently Windows updates it anyway, but not to the latest it would seem. If you check 'HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\HARDWARE\DESCRIPTION\System\CentralProcessor\0' in the registry you should be able to see a "Update Revision" which is the one Windows updates it to. Mine says 1e (decimal 30) compared to the "previous update revision" which says 19 (decimal 25). Upgrading to 22 should give me 22 (decimal 34) in "previous" and no update from Windows.


Very interesting, thank you. This (1e) is also shown in HWiNFO64, system summary screen.


----------



## d0mini

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> Alright, just figured they knew best with the "best overclocking". I actually spent 10-20 minutes looking around for answers a few days ago but didn't get anything certain.
> 
> /e: apparently Windows updates it anyway, but not to the latest it would seem. If you check 'HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\HARDWARE\DESCRIPTION\System\CentralProcessor\0' in the registry you should be able to see a "Update Revision" which is the one Windows updates it to. Mine says 1e (decimal 30) compared to the "previous update revision" which says 19 (decimal 25). Upgrading to 22 should give me 22 (decimal 34) in "previous" and no update from Windows.


Yeah, It seems to me that people came to that conclusion before the latest revision, then never got around to testing it well enough to change their minds.

Does that mean there's separate CPU microcode for both the BIOS and the OS? That is interesting! Updating the OS microcode would be a whole new barrel of fish









To be clear, windows updates would never be able to make edits to your motherboard's BIOS, I don't think that's what you're saying anyway.


----------



## JackCY

306C3/19 version, so 19? 1E in windows can be seen everywhere. This is the latest official.

While I appreciate such tools and options, flashing UEFI with some tool most likely from Russia etc. and unknown sources of the micro code etc., I see no Intel download, where did they get the ucode??? And so on, don't feel like adding another backdoor for Russian hackers, thanks








A proper custom UEFI would also disable the ME etc. Didn't notice any reference to that.
From what I remember these are often used for RAID version updates for who knows what reason.

In my own experience a 1.00 old VBIOS without official support for DC works the very same as latest 2.50. Same OC capabilities.

Just because one version may or may not allow you to run magically 0.04V lower for stability, it's so low difference it's a margin of error really, it doesn't mean it's faster in applications, it may just be slower by putting less load on the CPU especially with AVX and the like.

IMHO not worth the trouble to mess with unofficial tools to update UEFI.


----------



## d0mini

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> 306C3/19 version, so 19? 1E in windows can be seen everywhere. This is the latest official.
> 
> While I appreciate such tools and options, flashing UEFI with some tool most likely from Russia etc. and unknown sources of the micro code etc., I see no Intel download, where did they get the ucode??? And so on, don't feel like adding another backdoor for Russian hackers, thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A proper custom UEFI would also disable the ME etc. Didn't notice any reference to that.
> From what I remember these are often used for RAID version updates for who knows what reason.
> 
> In my own experience a 1.00 old VBIOS without official support for DC works the very same as latest 2.50. Same OC capabilities.
> 
> Just because one version may or may not allow you to run magically 0.04V lower for stability, it's so low difference it's a margin of error really, it doesn't mean it's faster in applications, it may just be slower by putting less load on the CPU especially with AVX and the like.
> 
> IMHO not worth the trouble to mess with unofficial tools to update UEFI.


Whether you want to use anything is your choice. I'm sure you could ask on the forums there for more details, say if you wanted to find out where the modules are sourced from, and indeed if anyone has looked for or found anything malicious.

You make a really good point on performance, when I have time I'll try looking into whether there is any obvious performance decrease with the newer firmware. That would give a nice explanation for the 'magical' decrease in required voltage besides some other unknown factor. Who knows, maybe it's the Russians


----------



## GeneO

I believe Windows will load the microcode it has only if it is a higher version than what the BIOS loaded.

Windows will load a copy from disk at boot if it decides to. It does not modify the BIOS.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d0mini*
> 
> Does that mean there's separate CPU microcode for both the BIOS and the OS?


Nono, it's just that the OS can update the microcode too.

It should be done as early in the boot process as possible to actually be effective in some cases, but it can be done at any point when the system is powered on if desired.

With Windows we have no realistic chance of updating this, since the microcode DLL's are also signed by Microsoft.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> 306C3/19 version, so 19? 1E in windows can be seen everywhere. This is the latest official.


19 (number 25) is the "best for overclocking", or at least used to be. 1E (decimal 30) is the latest that is distributed with Windows. 22 would be decimal 34, so it's obviously newer.

Searching for "4770k microcode" will give you the Intel.com results you are looking for. They are extracted from the Linux Microcode files:
https://downloadcenter.intel.com/download/27337/Linux-Processor-Microcode-Data-File?product=75123
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> While I appreciate such tools and options, flashing UEFI with some tool most likely from Russia etc. and unknown sources of the micro code etc., I see no Intel download, where did they get the ucode??? And so on, don't feel like adding another backdoor for Russian hackers, thanks


The microcode is heavily encrypted and signed, so there is absolutely 0 chance anyone is gonna be injecting malicious code.

Even if the tool wanted to, it's really limited how much you can actually change in the BIOS/UEFI that would affect system integrity.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> A proper custom UEFI would also disable the ME etc. Didn't notice any reference to that.
> From what I remember these are often used for RAID version updates for who knows what reason.


Not everyone wants ME to be disabled. Technically, you can't disable it, only neuter it.
It is absolutely necessary for system functionality on Haswell, see coreboot's article on ME
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Just because one version may or may not allow you to run magically 0.04V lower for stability, it's so low difference it's a margin of error really, it doesn't mean it's faster in applications, it may just be slower by putting less load on the CPU especially with AVX and the like.


Do you think Intel just spits out microcode updates for fun? Of course it's not guaranteed it will increase your OC, but it is recommended to keep your system updated in all aspects.
Also 0.04v is still significant. That would mean another multiplier for some.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> IMHO not worth the trouble to mess with unofficial tools to update UEFI.


Aside from sourcing mmtool.exe it literally takes 2 minutes to go through UBU to update a BIOS.

JackCY I would please request you to provide sources on these claims you are making. You are free to not use these tools, but to discredit them without proof and doing all this guesswork and wording it as if it is the ultimate truth is outrageous.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d0mini*
> 
> Whether you want to use anything is your choice. I'm sure you could ask on the forums there for more details, say if you wanted to find out where the modules are sourced from, and indeed if anyone has looked for or found anything malicious.
> 
> You make a really good point on performance, when I have time I'll try looking into whether there is any obvious performance decrease with the newer firmware. That would give a nice explanation for the 'magical' decrease in required voltage besides some other unknown factor. Who knows, maybe it's the Russians


I don't think Intel would intentionally neuter their chips. Regardless, with UBU it is easy to experiment with this by yourself, albeit costly in time.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> I believe Windows will load the microcode it has only if it is a higher version than what the BIOS loaded.
> 
> Windows will load a copy from disk at boot if it decides to. It does not modify the BIOS.


Correct


----------



## JackCY

I don't trust 3rd party tools for low level stuff as much as I don't trust ME/PSP etc. Absolutely 0 zero chance is what Intel thought with ME as well, until it was hacked numerous times over.


----------



## gonX

I don't trust ME either, but it still requires local access, or at least LAN access, to your system before the ME exploits are relevant at all. These exploits are also patched by Intel, and there is no way to update these if your motherboard vendor isn't updating it other than by using 3rd party tools.

And yes, everyone thinks there is 0 chance that their system is vulnerable, otherwise they wouldn't ship it. The difference is that the microcode is literally verified with state of the art encryption before it is allowed onto the CPU. If you don't trust this encryption you might as well disconnect entirely from the internet, since everything else on the internet is run using the same encryption standards (AES and PKI)


----------



## GeneO

I absolutely found it valuable to update my uefi via ubu. To not only
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> 306C3/19 version, so 19? 1E in windows can be seen everywhere. This is the latest official.
> 
> While I appreciate such tools and options, flashing UEFI with some tool most likely from Russia etc. and unknown sources of the micro code etc., I see no Intel download, where did they get the ucode??? And so on, don't feel like adding another backdoor for Russian hackers, thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A proper custom UEFI would also disable the ME etc. Didn't notice any reference to that.
> From what I remember these are often used for RAID version updates for who knows what reason.
> 
> In my own experience a 1.00 old VBIOS without official support for DC works the very same as latest 2.50. Same OC capabilities.
> 
> Just because one version may or may not allow you to run magically 0.04V lower for stability, it's so low difference it's a margin of error really, it doesn't mean it's faster in applications, it may just be slower by putting less load on the CPU especially with AVX and the like.
> 
> IMHO not worth the trouble to mess with unofficial tools to update UEFI.


There are other reasons besides upgrading the processor ucode and Intel RST drivers, though these are pretty good reason and safe, especially the ucode. I have a Z87 whose last BIOS does not support booting from NVME. I added and EFI module to do that and can now boot from my 960 Pro m.2 drive. There are now non-bios ways to do this, but this is cleaner. Not for everyone I reckon.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> I don't trust 3rd party tools for low level stuff as much as I don't trust ME/PSP etc. Absolutely 0 zero chance is what Intel thought with ME as well, until it was hacked numerous times over.


Has it been hacked? I just know this latest someone uncovered the vulnerabilities, not hacked it. But clearly having an OS running on the chipset whose details are closely held doesn't give one a warm-fuzzy feeling,


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> Has it been hacked? I just know this latest someone uncovered the vulnerabilities, not hacked it. But clearly having an OS running on the chipset whose details are closely held doesn't give one a warm-fuzzy feeling,


You are right, the code had vulnerabilities. It is impossible for someone to replace parts or the entirety of the ME even if they wanted to.
ME is still under the same cryptographic scrutiny as the microcode, so changing any part, aside from removing individual parts entirely, will cause your system to be unbootable.

This signing is literally the best solution for now with no known vulnerabilities. But it doesn't mean that the code is without vulnerabilities.


----------



## LostParticle

Well...it seems that this works!! I updated everything, besides iGPU, and for the first time, ever, my chip completed 5 loops of the x264 Stability Test v2.06 (recent binaries), at 4900 MHz! Never before has my chip achieved this frequency. I recall trying x49 with override VCore up to 1.410V, in the BIOS, resulting in approx. 1.430V under the x264, but it was still failing, all this back when I first got it.

CPU: i7-4790K, non-delidded
Core freq: 4900 MHz
Uncore freq: 4400 MHz
VCore: 1.380V, override, in the BIOS
Cache V: 1.2V, override, in the BIOS
CPU Input V: 1.9V, fixed
LLC: Level 1 (highest on ASRock).
RAM: XPM2, 1.6V



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





Note: Update version is the same with Previous Update version because I fist updated the CPU microcode, and later I re-flashed and updated everything else



I will continue testing with Adaptive, because that is what I always use, and with all C-States enabled (in this test they were on Auto).

Thanks a lot, +REP


----------



## d0mini

@LostParticle I am so, so glad it worked for you! I really do think this is a universal improvement, but we're only going to find out if people test it. So that makes two of us! Let's see if anyone else finds improvements









And on a sidenote, just how good does it feel to suddenly have this extra headroom?


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d0mini*
> 
> @LostParticle I am so, so glad it worked for you! I really do think this is a universal improvement, but we're only going to find out if people test it. So that makes two of us! Let's see if anyone else finds improvements
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And on a sidenote, just how good does it feel to suddenly have this extra headroom?


It feels Awesome and it keeps getting better!









I've just retested / re-established my own "Optimized Defaults". I call this OC profile like this because with a VCore value pretty near to Intel's default, I am running quite a bit higher. This profile is very important to me because it is my 24/7 for many months throughout the year, especially in the summertime.

CPU: i7-4790K, non-delidded
Core freq: 4700 MHz
Uncore freq: 4400 MHz
VCore: 1.2V, adaptive, in the BIOS (with the previous "19" microcode I needed 1.24V, adaptive)
Cache V: 1.2V, adaptive, in the BIOS
CPU Input V: 1.7V, fixed
LLC: Level 3
RAM OC: 2400 MHz, 10-11-12-24, 1T, 1.6V
All C-States enabled during testing.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Adaptive behavior is good, it is as expected, with "22".

Now I will re-set my per-core OC profile. Until yesterday it used to be x48 x49 x50 x50, since 4800 MHz was the max frequency all 4 cores of mine were stable at. After my x49_stable of today, I will update it to x49 x50 x50 x50 or even x49 x50 x50 x 51...We will see...

PS: yes, it is just 5 loops of the x264, for me. That's what they told me back in the day, adding I should add +0.02V after successful completion, and call it a day. They were ABSOLUTELY right! Personally, instead of adding +0.02V on override, I switch to Adaptive. This "attitude" has NEVER-EVER betrayed me, in ANY way! I do not crash, never did, no BSOD ever, unless I will intentionally cause it with testing. I fully agree that "everything" depends from what one does with his computer, so...I'm glad I use it in a way that allows me to get away with all these.


----------



## d0mini

That is music to my ears! I've posted in the haswell owner's thread and also in Fernando's forum to try and get some more people testing this.

I've never tried per-core overclocking, what kind of voltage does it run when a single core is at 5GHz? Maybe I should give that a try too!

Am I jumping the gun a bit thinking this is a universal improvement? Yes, definitely. Should people still try it for themselves and come back with their own conclusions? Absolutely. Am I far, far too excited about this? You bet I am.









EDIT

Should I make a new thread about this? Maybe if others come back with positive results? The instructions are already getting buried in this thread, it might be worth doing.


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d0mini*
> 
> That is music to my ears! I've posted in the haswell owner's thread and also in Fernando's forum to try and get some more people testing this.
> 
> I've never tried per-core overclocking, what kind of voltage does it run when a single core is at 5GHz? Maybe I should give that a try too!
> 
> Am I jumping the gun a bit thinking this is a universal improvement? Yes, definitely. Should people still try it for themselves and come back with their own conclusions? Absolutely. Am I far, far too excited about this? You bet I am.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT
> 
> Should I make a new thread about this? Maybe if others come back with positive results? The instructions are already getting buried in this thread, it might be worth doing.


Yeah make a thread!

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## LostParticle

Well, last post - final thoughts, from me, on this matter









So, besides my new stable OC profiles, all_core x 49, all_core x 47 with reduced VCore, I've finalized my per_core OC, as well: x49 x49 x 50 x 50. 5100 MHz, even on one core is out of the question for me: I boot all right, I run Outlook 2016 and my browser but as soon as some load is given, like a full scan with Defender, it crashes. No problem, I was not expecting it to work anyway. When it comes to my per_core I've just raised the lowest core from x48 to x49. I might try to set the rest of the 3 cores at x50, actually I did, but I am facing a crash in Excel 2016, trying to sort a big file, more than 65000 rows. Perhaps though this is a problem of a recent Excel update. Most probably, that it is!

This microcode update, and the rest of them as well, have really helped me and improved my system.

@d0mini, you could create a new thread but, personally, I would wait for more people to present concrete results (with screenshots and all)

When it come to per_core? Here's my personal and subjective opinion, in a spoiler as it is off-topic.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I had three i7-4790K CPUs. I purchased the first one. Two months later I replaced it via Intel's Protection Plan, because it could not stabilize at 4800 MHz, no-matter-what. The second one could do 4800 but it could not pass that limit -- and it needed around 1.4V for it... A year later I made use of Intel's Warranty and got my third chip, the one I'm still having. It was (is) the best overall, it requires less V, but it could not pass 4800, on all four cores (until this microcode update).

So, I started playing and using per_core. Intel uses it,so why not? I stabilized x48 x49 x49 x50, before the update, like this: I set one active core at x50, in the BIOS, and run the x264 for like 30 minutes. I already knew that my chip can complete 10 loops (x264) at x48 with 1.380V, override VCore in the BIOS. So... I set 1.4V adaptive in the BIOS, and called it a day! I am sure that "1000 serious overclockers" would laugh at me, at my method. For around two and a half years now, 5 - 6 months per year, winter time mostly, I am using this per_core profile! I do not recall if I have ever crashed... Perhaps once, I think? Something like that. Not more. I am not a demanding user, and this a Home computer. I do whatever I want to do, and it just works. Without any issue, ever! Perhaps it's worth mentioning that , under this profile, I have plenty of times installed the Insider builds Microsoft is developing, for Windows 10. I participate in that. No problem, ever. So, I have the right to call it "stable for me".

If one cannot reach further, per_core is the only way.

Thank you.


----------



## d0mini

I've gone ahead and made a thread, found here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1643053/needs-testing-improved-overclocking-for-haswell-with-updated-microcode. It would be great if any findings could be posted here so the information is easy to find.

If it turns out not to benefit everyone, so be it. The fact that I can reproduce the difference between microcodes and that LostParticle got similar results with a different manufacturer/motherboard is enough for me to do it. There's more detailed instructions in the thread for those looking to try this. I can add pictures if that would help.

And thanks a lot particle for the info on per-core overclocking


----------



## gonX

Those are awesome findings.
I updated the microcode to the latest recently but haven't tried to change my OC. I'm gonna experiment with a higher multiplier (46x) and trying to see how low I can get my VCore on my current multiplier, 45x.


----------



## Shweller

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d0mini*
> 
> I've gone ahead and made a thread, found here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1643053/needs-testing-improved-overclocking-for-haswell-with-updated-microcode. It would be great if any findings could be posted here so the information is easy to find.
> 
> If it turns out not to benefit everyone, so be it. The fact that I can reproduce the difference between microcodes and that LostParticle got similar results with a different manufacturer/motherboard is enough for me to do it. There's more detailed instructions in the thread for those looking to try this. I can add pictures if that would help.
> 
> And thanks a lot particle for the info on per-core overclocking


Sweet! New tools to play around with. Thanks for posting!


----------



## d0mini

No problem Shweller







I'm fairly surprised and really happy that the microcode update is helping so many people, even if it's more in the range of a 0.02v improvement on average.

Everyone who has tested this has come back with positive results, it really is a universal improvement, for Haswell at least. Looks like some people want to try out Haswell-E which requires a few extra steps to work. It's a different microcode for those CPUs, so only time will tell if they see the same improvements.


----------



## Technodox

Have to ask, I'm getting some random BSOD's. SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION with ntsokernl.exe

Not sure if anyone has this or what to do about it. Is it related to RAM?


----------



## Shweller

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d0mini*
> 
> No problem Shweller
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm fairly surprised and really happy that the microcode update is helping so many people, even if it's more in the range of a 0.02v improvement on average.
> 
> Everyone who has tested this has come back with positive results, it really is a universal improvement, for Haswell at least. Looks like some people want to try out Haswell-E which requires a few extra steps to work. It's a different microcode for those CPUs, so only time will tell if they see the same improvements.


Thanks, haven't had time to tinker yet as I just completed my Kaby Lake build. I hope to get around to it sometime in the near future.


----------



## khanmein

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Technodox*
> 
> Have to ask, I'm getting some random BSOD's. SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION with ntsokernl.exe
> 
> Not sure if anyone has this or what to do about it. Is it related to RAM?


Last week, I had the same BSOD like yours (SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION under ntoskrnl.exe), but this caused the Web Protection unable to turn on (Malwarebytes Premium) & component package version stuck with 1.0.0 (NVIDIA 388.71 & 16299.125)

Apparently, I run 'mb3-setup-consumer-3.3.1.2183-1.0.262-1.0.3374' then everything work accordingly.

Last month, I faced a BSOD caused by driver nvlddmkm.sys under ntoskrnl.exe address while editing FIFA 18 & ALT + Tab out frequently. (NVIDIA 388.43 & 16299.64)


----------



## Technodox

Ah thanks for the reply. System_service_exception was caused by messed up memory timings. I have 1866 ram and its now at 2400Mhz, but 10-11-11-31 was too tight, so 11-13-13-31 is now working with 1.65v


----------



## khanmein

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Technodox*
> 
> Ah thanks for the reply. System_service_exception was caused by messed up memory timings. I have 1866 ram and its now at 2400Mhz, but 10-11-11-31 was too tight, so 11-13-13-31 is now working with 1.65v


I think is not related to RAM, but driver issue.


----------



## cephelix

Guys, going back to re-OCing my 4790K and using x264 as a stress test. One question though, do I use 8 or 16 threads in the test?


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> Guys, going back to re-OCing my 4790K and using x264 as a stress test. One question though, do I use 8 or 16 threads in the test?


8 cores
16 threads
normal priority


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> 8 cores
> 16 threads
> normal priority


Alright. thanks for that. Hopefully I can finally reach 4.8GHz. There's a steep voltage climb going from 4.5 - 4.7


----------



## gmeek44

**edit quoted wrong post**


----------



## gmeek44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> Alright. thanks for that. Hopefully I can finally reach 4.8GHz. There's a steep voltage climb going from 4.5 - 4.7


What voltage are you at for 4.7? I cant seem to make it stable


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gmeek44*
> 
> What voltage are you at for 4.7? I cant seem to make it stable


I had to use 1.322v on mine. In OS it'll be closer to 1.34v. And I can't get 4.8v stable no matter what I do.


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gmeek44*
> 
> What voltage are you at for 4.7? I cant seem to make it stable
> 
> 
> 
> I had to use 1.322v on mine. In OS it'll be closer to 1.34v. And I can't get 4.8v stable no matter what I do.
Click to expand...

You've only upped the vcore and nothing else? I've set it up all the way to 1.350v on mine and I still get a hard lock on 4.7Ghz


----------



## cephelix

Well, I've tried upping input voltage to 1.95v, uncore to 1.1, sys agent and the lot to 0.2v max. The only thing I haven't tried is PCH something something. All doesn't increase stability. I'll crash within 5 minutes of x264. And I'm out of ideas of how to eke out the extra 100mhz. Even my ram can't OC for nuts but that doesn't really matter. And it's not worth trying to purchase 2400mhz ram sticks with the way prices are right now


----------



## LagunaX

I dropped my 4.8ghz voltage from 1.24v to 1.23v for x264 16 run testing, but 4.9ghz remained the same at 1.28v after the microcode bios flash:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1643053/improved-overclocking-for-haswell-with-updated-microcode-update-cpu-microcode-through-software/180#post_26550836


----------



## Silmatharien

I'm impressed this thread is still going. Currently working on my overclock.
Got my 4670k going at 4.6 GHz with x46 uncore multiplier on air. Vcore is 1.21V and cache voltage is 1.2V. Prime95 stable for 8.5 hours when I stopped stress testing. I haven't optimized the cache voltage yet. We'll see how far I can take this.


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silmatharien*
> 
> I'm impressed this thread is still going. Currently working on my overclock.
> Got my 4670k going at 4.6 GHz with x46 uncore multiplier on air. Vcore is 1.21V and cache voltage is 1.2V. Prime95 stable for 8.5 hours when I stopped stress testing. I haven't optimized the cache voltage yet. We'll see how far I can take this.


Is your 4.6Ghz unstable if you leave the cache voltage at stock ?


----------



## Silmatharien

I need to mess with it and see. I got stable at 4.6 GHz once I increased vcore to 1.21 and already had cache voltage at 1.2v. Gonna run a stress test at the auto cache voltage and see what happens.


----------



## theghost05

hello just want to check here. i have oc my [email protected] ghz at Vcore 1.277v and vccin is at 1.344v is it save? 
temp at max 86c in prime95.


----------



## gonX

theghost05 said:


> hello just want to check here. i have oc my [email protected] ghz at Vcore 1.277v and vccin is at 1.344v is it save?
> temp at max 86c in prime95.


VCCIN should be kept at atleast 0.5v above VCore as stated in the OP:



> keep your Vccin or total CPU voltage to 0.5v above Vcore.


This is because Haswell has integrated circuitry to manage its Vcore manually, and all buck converters (the DC to DC converters used inside the chip) need extra voltage to step down to their designated voltage.

They're tuned for specific duty cycles, the duration of which are determined by the voltage delta between VCCIn and true VCore.

Hence, a 0.4-0.7v delta is needed depending on CPU and overclock.
Intel specs says 0.4v delta at least.


----------



## kikimaru024

Babby's first OC

5820K / 1.149v / 4.00GHz

Noctua NH-U14S / Cooler Master Master Case Pro 3


----------



## AmcieK

Hello .

I have a problem with my i5 4670k . For a long time my processor was oc'd to 4.4 , 1.26 V without any problems . for several days i have freezes on PC and buged sound when i playing bf1 ... Only restart help. I test memory in memtest and is ok. I try prime 95 and por few sec freez and BS https://i.imgur.com/jIiOAgn.jpg . I try add more voltage but still the same freez on Prime. Ok Load Default seting in bios and try prime95 after few second the same problem ... I try second bios but the same problem . :/ Sometime ago i have problem with boot loop with post code 32 ? Its my motheboard ded ?


----------



## Unknownm

AmcieK said:


> Hello .
> 
> I have a problem with my i5 4670k . For a long time my processor was oc'd to 4.4 , 1.26 V without any problems . for several days i have freezes on PC and buged sound when i playing bf1 ... Only restart help. I test memory in memtest and is ok. I try prime 95 and por few sec freez and BS https://i.imgur.com/jIiOAgn.jpg . I try add more voltage but still the same freez on Prime. Ok Load Default seting in bios and try prime95 after few second the same problem ... I try second bios but the same problem . :/ Sometime ago i have problem with boot loop with post code 32 ? Its my motheboard ded ?


Could be anything. Sounds like more cpu.

Could you list your voltages or post screen shot of all voltages and overclock settings? 

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


Edit: just saw the screenshot. 101 error is cpu related, try more vcore, input, sa, vuncore.


----------



## zerophase

Just saw a voltage spike on vccio to 1.491 when I started aida64 with the fpu, cpu and cache test turned on. I have vccio set to 1.15. I have 128gb installed at 2666. Is that reading most likely a glitch in software? Are there any power management settings or features on the cpu I should disable?


----------



## gonX

zerophase said:


> Just saw a voltage spike on vccio to 1.491 when I started aida64 with the fpu, cpu and cache test turned on. I have vccio set to 1.15. I have 128gb installed at 2666. Is that reading most likely a glitch in software? Are there any power management settings or features on the cpu I should disable?


128GB at 2666MHz is a lot of power.
Just to confirm, you're referring to Uncore voltage as VCCIO?

Can you reproduce the power spike?


----------



## zerophase

gonX said:


> 128GB at 2666MHz is a lot of power.
> Just to confirm, you're referring to Uncore voltage as VCCIO?
> 
> Can you reproduce the power spike?


Nope. I cannot. Think it might have been from having LLC at level 8. Stepped down to level 6, and everything seems good.

And I meant to post in the Haswell E thread.


----------



## UnstableLobster

Does having a fixed VID matter in terms of damage?

Vcore and temps do go down on Fixed


----------



## gonX

UnstableLobster said:


> Does having a fixed VID matter in terms of damage?
> 
> Vcore and temps do go down on Fixed


Interesting find. Fixed VID should be fine, but nobody really knows.


----------



## milkman6453

Has anyone used the april microcode? I can not find the version 22 bin, UBU tool only comes with 24 and 21. Maybe 24 is just as good at ocing?


----------



## mistercoffee1

milkman6453 said:


> Has anyone used the april microcode? I can not find the version 22 bin, UBU tool only comes with 24 and 21. Maybe 24 is just as good at ocing?


24 is supposed to be the Spectre fix.


----------



## gonX

Does anyone know the complications of not doing the microcode upgrade for Spectre? I'm worried I'll lose my OC


----------



## milkman6453

gonX said:


> Does anyone know the complications of not doing the microcode upgrade for Spectre? I'm worried I'll lose my OC


running an infected program can give it access to essential all computer functions. Some type of memory that should never be accessible.


----------



## JackCY

gonX said:


> Does anyone know the complications of not doing the microcode upgrade for Spectre? I'm worried I'll lose my OC


I've tested in games both old UEFI and newest with patches + patch enable/disable in Windows. No differences what so ever for me.

I don't really see the need to try some magical uCode updates as they are very likely to make no difference at all in terms of OC. Hardware is hardware and no software patch will give you 100MHz at equal voltage, keep on dreamin' and test better.

Also the endless confusion of people when it comes to versions as some write it in DEC some in HEX.



milkman6453 said:


> running an infected program can give it access to essential all computer functions. Some type of memory that should never be accessible.


Yet even with everything patched or not patched all I get is stupid false positives from any AV I ever tried, mostly they dislike admin tools and anything that's windows related or uses an update via web DL, suddenly the heuristic crap trips for stuff that's known safe only no one made exception in some AVs for it yet and as they tweak their algorithms it causes false positives. What's worse is that Windows defender has went to total crap now when it comes to trying to recover your files and stopping it from deleting something it has detected, quaranteened? Yeah forget it. The old defender was miles better in this regard, the move to metro on Windows is ruining many things.


----------



## white owl

You can make a custom .iso of 10 using MSMG. You can cut out all the metro stuff in one swoop and never worry about it again. Anyone using this thread could probably figure it out if you have the time. I did but it took a while.


----------



## gonXnog

Hi all,

I've been running my [email protected] mounted on a MSI Z87-G45 Gaming (+CM Seidon 240M) back since Day1 in 2013.

I now want to overclock it (for gaming use mainly).

Everything in the BIOS was running at default except for RAM [email protected] MHz
(for the OC menu). I tried to run [email protected] to get some references values (Vcore,temp, etc...) and I noticed my Vcore going up to 1.28V !! Just to run @3800 MHz (Turbo ON)...

Now I followed this guide (Uncore x34 + [email protected] etc...) and I can't even run stable in OCCT @4000 (x40) with 1.25 VID in the bios, Am I Unlucky or what ?

Bios updated to latest version. Applied some fresh thermal paste (NT-H1).


----------



## Ndbambi182

So I have read this guide through and through numerous times over the past couple of months. I have found it really helpful and with the help of other forums and a few YouTube videos I have managed to get myself an overclock I am happy with. 

I do have a question though.
I'm running a 4690K on an Asus Z97-P Mono. I have currently got myseld running at 4.6ghz which I am really happy with but my Vcore seems to be quite a bit higher than the average of what people have reported in the graph and throughout your guide.

I needed a huge 1.35v to get myself stable at 4.5 and I need to up myseld to 1.4v to get stability at 4.6ghz. 

This feels excessive as lots of people appear to be able to reach similar speeds with much lower Vcore. Is it possible that I may have overlooked something which would help me in gaining stability at a lower volt.


----------



## mistercoffee1

Ndbambi182 said:


> So I have read this guide through and through numerous times over the past couple of months. I have found it really helpful and with the help of other forums and a few YouTube videos I have managed to get myself an overclock I am happy with.
> 
> I do have a question though.
> I'm running a 4690K on an Asus Z97-P Mono. I have currently got myseld running at 4.6ghz which I am really happy with but my Vcore seems to be quite a bit higher than the average of what people have reported in the graph and throughout your guide.
> 
> I needed a huge 1.35v to get myself stable at 4.5 and I need to up myseld to 1.4v to get stability at 4.6ghz.
> 
> This feels excessive as lots of people appear to be able to reach similar speeds with much lower Vcore. Is it possible that I may have overlooked something which would help me in gaining stability at a lower volt.


If you've followed the guide (setting Uncore to stock, memory to stock, etc), then your numbers above aren't unusual. Not all chips will get to 4.5+Ghz at 1.2 VCore, in fact, hardly any of them will. Check the statistics on the spreadsheets for all users, if you are curious about realistic numbers.


----------



## JackCY

4.5GHz 1.230V in UEFI (no idea about real, might delid and check volts later still did not) this works for years now with 2400MHz RAM, 4.2GHz 1.170V ring, 1.600V input and lower than auto Vsa,ioa,iod that goes high when using RAM XMP OC.

4.6GHz used to be around 1.32V a big jump, 4.7 or even 4.8GHz but not on all cores is attacking 1.4V and the whole thing cooks without delid.

For HW/DC I think it's best to stay under 1.25-1.30V Vcore unless you want to have more noise and heat than any usable performance gains.

The only thing you can do is improve cooling (delid really only thing that does as any decent cooler will not get saturated and heat is trapped under IHS not getting well enough to the cooler) and check real voltages with a multimeter because motherboard monitoring may be lying to you sometimes a lot.

Statistics also depend on how well people test, some test a short time or only something others spend weeks on it.
I've had some issues in winter and when RAM OCing (and even with RAM on stock XMP) but could never find a clear culprit, running 2400MHz at stock 3 primary timings now except everything else is tightened and it runs fine since winter. Sometimes electronics get moody, interferences, temperatures and crap happens. Sometimes reseating parts helps, you don't even want to hear the stories and issues with getting some systems working: https://youtu.be/pKmRLFrvgiw?t=1m40s

Keep voltages as low as you can get overall but leave some "safety" margin because your testing is unlikely to cover all possible cases and high combined loads. 0.05V or 50MHz safety should be fine so you don't have to adjust things in a month or year because it starts crashing.


----------



## BroadPwns

Input lower than 1.6V? Wth. Keep it at least at 1.85V.


----------



## gonX

BroadPwns said:


> Input lower than 1.6V? Wth. Keep it at least at 1.85V.


Yeah, the other Gigabyte Haswell guide even says to keep VRin at minimum of +0.45v from Vcore (ie. Vcore 1.3v = VRin >= 1.75v). This guide says +0.5v but I think that's to stay on the safe side.

I have had some luck in stabilizing at VRin's of all the way down to 1.7v on lower Vcores where VRin's all the way up to 2.1v wouldn't stabilize, so I wouldn't necessarily say to keep it at at least 1.85v.


----------



## BroadPwns

That's actually common that raising Input Voltage above certain threshold will bring instability. But it works best at around ~1.8V


----------



## tieberion

Just checking in, I5 4690k, delided with liquid metal and a custom copper plate on a Z97 killer Fatality motherboard with a Corsair H80 AIO, I'm at 4.6ghz default everything (just upped multiplier).
What should I try raising to get to possibly 5ghz? At default 4.6 is rock solid 24/7 365, and 4.7 boots but won't play games.
Thanks!


----------



## BroadPwns

You could raise more info about voltages. I had Z97 Killer, it's a bad board. Like, really. Voltage regulation sucks.


----------



## farmdve

Just chiming to say that I failed to get the chip stable above 4.5Ghz. Tried 4.8 first, BSOD-ed at Windows Logo @ 1.31v, I gave up, went to 4.7, same unstable as well as 4.6, it just wasnt stable at 1.3. 4.5 is max I am afraid @ 1.251v.


----------



## JackCY

white owl said:


> You can make a custom .iso of 10 using MSMG. You can cut out all the metro stuff in one swoop and never worry about it again. Anyone using this thread could probably figure it out if you have the time. I did but it took a while.


Depends what you do, I've used slimmed down variants before Win8.1 and while they may work 99% of the time there is always a case later on when oh no I need some feature I cut out for some oddball program to function etc. down the road.

Plus if one cuts out metro configuration if even possible they've removed the standard menus now, so one is left with registry only... eh.


----------



## dimitrios2030

hi before one year i did overlock my 4770k from the program asus suit 3 but i had some problems


can you help me to overclock my 4770k from the bios of asus z87 deluxe?


i have take fotos the pictures from my asus z87 deluxe for to help me to overclock my 4770k.


[​IMG]





can you help me which values to put in every field from these 2 fotos i have taken from asus z87 deluxe?

can you help me please in these 2 fotos>??> to put the values??

i have take fotos the pictures from my asus z87 deluxe for to help me to overclock my 4770k. 
did you see the the 2 fotos please??

I HAVE http://www.coolermaster.com/cooling/cpu-liquid-cooler/nepton-240m/



AND PSU http://www.coolermaster.com/powersupply/masterwatt-series/masterwatt-maker-1500/


----------



## dimitrios2030

hi before one year i did overlock my 4770k from the program asus suit 3 but i had some problems


can you help me to overclock my 4770k from the bios of asus z87 deluxe?


i have take fotos the pictures from my asus z87 deluxe for to help me to overclock my 4770k.

can you help me please in these 2 fotos>??> to put the values??

i have take fotos the pictures from my asus z87 deluxe for to help me to overclock my 4770k. 
did you see the the 2 fotos please??

I HAVE http://www.coolermaster.com/cooling/cpu-liquid-cooler/nepton-240m/



AND PSU http://www.coolermaster.com/powersupply/masterwatt-series/masterwatt-maker-1500/


i want to to overclock my 4770k to 4,,4 or 4,5
what values i will put for core ratio limit and min cpu cash ratio and max cpu cash ratio?/ ??

also
in cpu core voltaGE WHAT I WILL PUT?

AND ALSO IN CPU CPU CORE VOLTAGE OVERIDE WHAT I WILL PUT?>?

ALSO DO I NEED ANOTHER THINGS TO PLAY WITH IN ASUS Z87 DELUXE??
I MEAN FOR THE OVERCLOCKING I NEED ONLY 
core ratio limit 
min cpu cash ratio
max cpu cash ratio 
cpu core voltaGE 
CORE VOLTAGE OVERIDE ??


----------



## SgtRotty

Refer to page 1. There is a complete guide on what to do. Expect to do some testing back and forth with your settings. To make things easier, leave cache at auto multiplier and auto volts. Bump core multiplier and volts and test after each bump. Watch your temps, keep it within your safe limits! Takes alot of time


----------



## Giggla_707

*My 4790k overclocks but can't decide which overclock to go with.*



5ghz 1.373 vid=1.403-vcore 2.05 Input voltage Temp 73c
4.9 1.325 vid=1.355-vcore 1.95 Input voltage Temp 70c
4.8 1.27 vid=1.3-vcore 1.85 Input voltage Temp 67c

Temperatures OCCT Linpack no avx

What clocks would ya use if it were your cpu?


----------



## lightsout

Giggla_707 said:


> *My 4790k overclocks but can't decide which overclock to go with.*
> 
> 
> 
> 5ghz 1.373 vid=1.403-vcore 2.05 Input voltage Temp 73c
> 4.9 1.325 vid=1.355-vcore 1.95 Input voltage Temp 70c
> 4.8 1.27 vid=1.3-vcore 1.85 Input voltage Temp 67c
> 
> Temperatures OCCT Linpack no avx
> 
> What clocks would ya use if it were your cpu?


5ghz if you want bragging rights.

I'd go with 4.8, much lower vcore, better temps, you'll never notice the difference in real usage anyways.


----------



## bond32

Giggla_707 said:


> *My 4790k overclocks but can't decide which overclock to go with.*
> 
> 
> 
> 5ghz 1.373 vid=1.403-vcore 2.05 Input voltage Temp 73c
> 4.9 1.325 vid=1.355-vcore 1.95 Input voltage Temp 70c
> 4.8 1.27 vid=1.3-vcore 1.85 Input voltage Temp 67c
> 
> Temperatures OCCT Linpack no avx
> 
> What clocks would ya use if it were your cpu?


That's almost identical to my 4790k... Been running at 4.8 1.3V for close to the time I took it out of the box at it's release. Mine will also bench at 5.0, but it's not stable.

If I remember, mine will also run at 4.6 at 1.2V, which is probably what I should have been doing...


----------



## pininfarina575

Hi yall..

now that my 4770k is not in my main PC anymore, I felt comfortable trying to push it a bit more... and I'm cooling it with a spare H80i I had around....

But oh my mine seems to be total dud... I've read maybe the first 20 pages of this thread (not goona read through 1900+ pages haha) and my 4770k must be the worst one by far... here's how bad it is..

I just put multiplier to 4.1 to start. Ran IBT standard 10 and the moment IBT starts going, the package temps hit 100 celcius and starts thermal throttling. the cooler doesn't even have time to pick up any heat... CPU package temp just jumps from ~34 idle to 100 within a second or two... The vcore voltage was set to 1.2 (with .03or 0.04 offset) to start. So I tried lowering the multiplier to 39, which equates to the stock boost clock... same thing... CPU package temp shoots straight up to 100 degrees... I've tried re-seating the cooler a couple times already with different thermal compounds, so I'm sure it's not the issue. So on 39x multiplier, I lowered vcore voltage to 1.15+ 0.03 or 0.04 offset) and it still does the same thing... I keep lowering the vcore voltage lower and lower, and still shoots straight to 100degree / starts throttling...

I thought maybe there's a setting in my Asrock Z87 Fatal1ty Killer board that boosts vcore voltage automatically, but I verified with CPU-Z and HWmonitor that vcore voltage is around 1.1~2 the brief moments I let IBT run... 

The computer never crashes though... I let IBT run with CPU getting throttled a few times, just to see if the comp crashes after getting tired of the temp going crazy even with stock speed / low voltage.. never crashes... that's the weird part...

Anyone have this bad of an example??


----------



## white owl

It doesn't sound like a dud, sounds like it's hot. It has a tiny cooler plus I'm assuming it's not delidded. Plus you're using a test that's made to get the CPU as hot as possible but it's not really a strss test. What you've described is exactly what I'd expect.


----------



## Huy Tran

This guide is still working great as a reference point. I've used it for my 4690k, G3258, and 4770k. However, I think it is time we move up to a x265 stress test for better stability. If whoever made the x264 stress test or can edit it to use the x265 that would be much appreciated.

I got my rigs running the x264 for 24 hours. However they all would crash in actual gaming (wow in this case), and on x265 encoding. I dropped all the multiplier on the rigs down by 1x, and voltage down correspondingly, and they've all been stable for gaming and x265 encoding since. They were on the high end of their max so voltage was up to around 1.4v on all those configs, but temps were not reaching tjmax. Dropping them down by 1x multipliler dropped the voltage levels back down closer to 1.3v which makes me more comfortable for their life span anyways. I've now resorted to just doing handbrake x265 as the benchmark.

I think x265 is more complex and hence a little more demanding than x264 and seems to be more realistic to the peak gaming loads I'm using, but not as extreme as prime95 which I'd never hit from just gaming.

*I'll be trying out this http://hwbot.org/benchmark/hwbot_x265_benchmark_-_4k/ (it also has option for 1080p)
same at any res.
**I guess this is pretty much what I was asking for http://wp.xin.at/archives/4519 but again the test is just so long, I wish it was in shorter loops. I might try to cut the video file down to make the loop smaller if it has a built in loop function.


----------



## white owl

I just use P95. It and other tests are mentioned in the guides.
Small FFT for 2 hours on the core
Small FFT for 2 hours on the cache
Once you enable XMP or start going past it you can run Blend for 2 hours
Once I'm done clocking everything I'll run Blend for around 6 hours to test the whole system.
If I set my vcore with any other stress test I'll get crashes in games.


----------



## onynem

*i5-4670k 4.6OC*

As I consider myself an overclock beginner, I tested my setup with prime 95 (with AVX off) for 8h and it was completely stable, but running CSGO low setting (only CPU demanded) BSOD me during gameplay quite early, in first maybe 20min or even earlier. And I was not even using fps_max 0 which pushes processor to run as hard as possible, but locked myself at 320 fps. Any clue why?


----------



## JackCY

Yeah, Prime95 is useless for testing stability. It's too simple. It's a heat generator nothing more.


----------



## Castaa

Sorry to necro this thread. But I cannot get even 4.2Ghz stable. It'll boot but I'll get random crashes just using the computer at the desktop without even stress testing CPU. All I'm doing is upping the voltage to as high as 1.3V. Aside from increasing the voltage everything else is stock settings aside using with an 212 EVO cooler with 2 fans. Mobo is a Gigabyte GA-Z97-D3H, with the newest firmware installed.

My best stable is 4.1 GHz. Am I just a big silicon lottery loser or is there something else to try?


----------



## JimmyMo

mispost


----------



## Technodox

*uneven temperatures*

In cinebench benchmark, i have upgraded the paste to noctua nh-1 and now the cores are uneven, you can see core 1 is 75c and core 4 is 61c, not sure whats going on.


----------



## Roy360

Got 4.4GHz on a 4670K. (stock cache frequency)
VCORE 1.24V, Vin1.9, LLC 2/5

I can get into windows and run benchmarks at clock speeds up to 4.7ghz at 1.3, but nothing above 4.4Ghz has been stable. (x264 crashes)

Maybe time to increase LLC or VIN (1.9)?

Auto LLC is 5/5 for my motherboard (even at stock) ASROCK z97 itx/Ac with latest bios.


Got a copper IHS coming in, so I really hope I can get 4.5 or above stable or else it's going to be useless.


----------



## acquacow

1.24 is likely too low, you can try to bring LLC up a tad more, but I'd push vcore closer to 1.28 for a stable 4.4 or 4.5GHz OC.


----------



## JackCY

Roy360 said:


> Got 4.4GHz on a 4670K. (stock cache frequency)
> VCORE 1.24V, Vin1.9, LLC 2/5
> 
> I can get into windows and run benchmarks at clock speeds up to 4.7ghz at 1.3, but nothing above 4.4Ghz has been stable. (x264 crashes)
> 
> Maybe time to increase LLC or VIN (1.9)?
> 
> Auto LLC is 5/5 for my motherboard (even at stock) ASROCK z97 itx/Ac with latest bios.
> 
> 
> Got a copper IHS coming in, so I really hope I can get 4.5 or above stable or else it's going to be useless.


You need to list all the settings related to clocks and voltages.

4690K 4.6/4.2 RAM 2400 CL11 with all RAM settings custom and locked value because otherwise the mobo or RAM was moody depending on boot from cold, warm, summer, winter, open window cold air etc.

The mobo by default goes even more bonkers with voltages for Vsa, Vaio, Vdio when XMP is enabled. And some of that is needed for higher speed RAMs beyond Intel specs which are always darn low clocks.
LLC level 2 is for Vinput and is about flat, LLC 1 is most aggressive.
I don't need as high Vinput but with the 1.35 Vcore I've put it a little 0.4 over Vcore.

This runs fine for ages, even tested it with 24 GB RAM few days ago.



















4.7 isn't doable for me, sure I can boot it and test it at 1.35 V or so but good luck getting that stable if ever below 1.45 V while the CPU goes to cook at almost any load.
It usually is around 0.05-0.1 V between being able to boot and having full 24/7 stability in everything.

Vring does matter a little, Vccin not so much on Devil Canyon.

If it's not stable then it's not stable, you need to test and test, just because it boots to Windows or runs Cinebench doesn't mean it's worth anything. It can be 1 core being worse than others and it takes luck to get it to fail.

All the IHS are copper, for decades. These and many other Intel CPUs need a delid with LM though to get the temps. down.


----------



## Roy360

JackCY said:


> You need to list all the settings related to clocks and voltages.
> 
> 4690K 4.6/4.2 RAM 2400 CL11 with all RAM settings custom and locked value because otherwise the mobo or RAM was moody depending on boot from cold, warm, summer, winter, open window cold air etc.
> 
> The mobo by default goes even more bonkers with voltages for Vsa, Vaio, Vdio when XMP is enabled. And some of that is needed for higher speed RAMs beyond Intel specs which are always darn low clocks.
> LLC level 2 is for Vinput and is about flat, LLC 1 is most aggressive.
> I don't need as high Vinput but with the 1.35 Vcore I've put it a little 0.4 over Vcore.
> 
> This runs fine for ages, even tested it with 24 GB RAM few days ago.
> 
> View attachment 2473438
> 
> 
> View attachment 2473439
> 
> 
> 4.7 isn't doable for me, sure I can boot it and test it at 1.35 V or so but good luck getting that stable if ever below 1.45 V while the CPU goes to cook at almost any load.
> It usually is around 0.05-0.1 V between being able to boot and having full 24/7 stability in everything.
> 
> Vring does matter a little, Vccin not so much on Devil Canyon.
> 
> If it's not stable then it's not stable, you need to test and test, just because it boots to Windows or runs Cinebench doesn't mean it's worth anything. It can be 1 core being worse than others and it takes luck to get it to fail.
> 
> All the IHS are copper, for decades. These and many other Intel CPUs need a delid with LM though to get the temps. down.


According to Tech Jesus, the pure copper IHS can improve temps by 1-2C. I'm working inside a Fractal Node202 and using a Noctua L9i, so I'll take any improvement I can. (plus it was only a few bucks)

These are the settings I've been using for the last few days.
All Core: 44
CPU Cache Ratio: 35
Vcore: 1.280
LLC1 (I left this at 1, since I heard you're only supposed to increase this when you can't increase Vcore anymore)
CPU Input Voltage: Auto (1.8V according to HWinfo)

Spread Spectrum: Disabled
Intel SpeedStep & Turbo Boost: Enabled
All C States: Enabled
Package C State Support: C

While trying to hit 4.5GHz, I've raised the Vcore was high as 1.38V, LLC up to 3 and CPU Input Voltage up to 2V.
I haven't touched RAM or cache yet. (Not sure if I'll bother since I'm hearing there's little to no performance impact)













acquacow said:


> 1.24 is likely too low, you can try to bring LLC up a tad more, but I'd push vcore closer to 1.28 for a stable 4.4 or 4.5GHz OC.


You were right. 1.24 wasn't stable.
I ended up adding +.01V until h.264 would complete with crashing, and then added an extra +0.01V just in case.

1.28V is were I ended up at for 4.4GHz.


----------



## acquacow

Roy360 said:


> You were right. 1.24 wasn't stable.
> I ended up adding +.01V until h.264 would complete with crashing, and then added an extra +0.01V just in case.
> 
> 1.28V is were I ended up at for 4.4GHz.


 1.285 is where I was able to get my 5930k stable at 4.5, so 1.28 should hold you pretty well for 4.4.


----------



## coelacanth

I just retired my 4790K. I had been on Haswell since early 2014, first with a 4770K and then a 4790K, all on a Z87 motherboard. Years ago I modded the BIOS to boot from an NVME SSD and most recently had an XFX Speedster Merc 6900 XT as the graphics card. It was still a great platform for GPU limited gaming.

The 4790K spent its life at 4.7GHz @ 1.26V (4.2GHz cache) and ran very cool. It was rare to see it go over 60C with high-end air cooling. I could have pushed higher but the voltage required to get another 100 MHz wasn't worth it.

This has been a fantastic thread. Cheers to the OP, all the great contributors, and everyone still rocking Haswell in 2021!


----------



## JackCY

Roy360 said:


> According to Tech Jesus, the pure copper IHS can improve temps by 1-2C. I'm working inside a Fractal Node202 and using a Noctua L9i, so I'll take any improvement I can. (plus it was only a few bucks)
> 
> These are the settings I've been using for the last few days.
> All Core: 44
> CPU Cache Ratio: 35
> Vcore: 1.280
> LLC1 (I left this at 1, since I heard you're only supposed to increase this when you can't increase Vcore anymore)
> CPU Input Voltage: Auto (1.8V according to HWinfo)
> 
> Spread Spectrum: Disabled
> Intel SpeedStep & Turbo Boost: Enabled
> All C States: Enabled
> Package C State Support: C
> 
> While trying to hit 4.5GHz, I've raised the Vcore was high as 1.38V, LLC up to 3 and CPU Input Voltage up to 2V.
> I haven't touched RAM or cache yet. (Not sure if I'll bother since I'm hearing there's little to no performance impact)
> View attachment 2474308
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You were right. 1.24 wasn't stable.
> I ended up adding +.01V until h.264 would complete with crashing, and then added an extra +0.01V just in case.
> 
> 1.28V is were I ended up at for 4.4GHz.


From my experience, if you can run (such as pass Cinebench) at Voltage V and clock C (such as 4.5 GHz), keep the voltage and move to clock C - 0.1 GHz.
Doing the riding the edge is only good for finding where the limit of instability is but you don't want to be that close to it or on it long term as it will crash sooner or later again.

The original Haswell did not always OC well. There were ones that did indeed need high voltage to even reach 4.4 GHz.

You likely don't need Vccin above 1.9V on air.
Going above 1.4V on air even with delid is very hot.

DDR3 1600 vs 2400 for me was around 10% game performance difference.

On at least my ASRock board the LLC 1 is highest and 5 lowest, this is shown also in UEFI graph and verifiable via monitoring of Vccin. L2 is flat for me. L1 is over boosting. I would use 2 or 3.
With higher speed RAM you do need to start playing with Vsa, Viod, Vioa.

You should also set the Vring to something non default. It likely defaults to very low around 1.0V but you may need 1.1V even with only core clock OC.
You should raise the ring clock as well.

The auto offsets for voltages... I'm using 0.001 V as that disables the automatic what ever it wants to do thing and that's what I read recommended back then as well.

The CPUs usually start to hate clocking up once temperatures go above 70 C, same as most other silicon, there is temperature scaling and at the top it does start to have an impact.


----------



## warzywko

Trying to oveclock my i5-4690k on Asus Z97-a and settled on 
46 core with 1.29V 
44 uncore with 1.2V
Input 1.8V. 
Haven't touched LLC and Intel SpeedStep is disabled (should it be enabled?)

Left x264 overnight and no bsod happened, but occasionally the loop was skipped in x264. Was pretty happy with the results, but now on normal day usage got few bsods. Tried to change the core V to 1.295, 1.3 and 1.305 but still getting bluescreens (much faster now). Looking for some advice! Thanks in advance


----------



## JackCY

If it's skipped it means it failed and the program closed but the batch didn't stop it's loop and started the next iteration.

Mine can also run 4.6 at around 1.28 Vcore but stable is past 1.32 Vcore or so. Running 1.35 Vcore no problems ever and that's a voltage where I can run benches at 4.7 GHz but never be stable.
Also I would use x265/HEVC instead of x264. A little harder to pass.


----------



## oynqr

Have people been able to get to 5 GHz with a 4690k on air? Mine is currently at 4.6 GHz core and 4.4 uncore with both VCore and VRing at 1.15 V. My current maximum is 4.9 at ~1.3 V (I did not try lowering voltage at that point).


----------



## JackCY

Probably since it's all about a lottery. On average the Haswell/DC it's around 4.5/4.6 GHz from what I remember. Lots of them need so high volts they go cook themselves to get any clock.

If you're stable at 4.9 GHz 1.3V then I do not understand why are you running 4.6 GHz 1.15V.


----------



## coelacanth

oynqr said:


> Have people been able to get to 5 GHz with a 4690k on air? Mine is currently at 4.6 GHz core and 4.4 uncore with both VCore and VRing at 1.15 V. My current maximum is 4.9 at ~1.3 V (I did not try lowering voltage at that point).


You can probably get it to 4.8GHz with very reasonable voltage, 1.26V or less I would guess. I would settle in there. as @JackCY mentioned to get to a high overclock sometimes it requires really pushing the voltage. To me, that 100 extra MHz is not worth it if you have to really increase voltage to get there.


----------



## lopes390

100% I'm still on the i7 4690k and it's running at 4.8Ghz everyday. Temps are low due to a mora 420 and I was surprised it only draw 60w of power. I've gotten it to 5ghz but it's just not stable. Stops soon after signing into windows


----------

